# Basement Dwellers



## Mick (Jul 3, 2020)

Art above made by @Ace Marvel!
*Hey you!*​
Did you forget how to get away from this basement? Do you want to speak to the other people trapped in here? This is a place for that.

_*Normal forum rules apply*._ Keep your posts and topics civilised.

That said: Join us. 

*Rules for Conduct, added September 1st 2020:*


While this a casual discussion thread it is important to remember that it is not a chat room. For this reason posts need to have a little more structure to them than something you might post on Facebook Messenger or Discord. All posts within this thread must also comply with *The TBT Rules and Guidelines*. Some important things to keep in mind when posting in this thread are:

*Post Quality and Rude Behaviour:*

Please do not spam. This includes making many posts only containing emojis, gifs, images, etc.
Please do not make single-character, one-word, or empty posts. If you do not have something to contribute to the thread that will further discussion then it is better not to post at all. If you want to show someone that you agree with them please use the "Like " and "Love " reactions instead.
Please do not curse at other users, whether or not you mean it sincerely or in humour.
Please avoid making posts that contain excessive cursing, are consistently written in large fonts, and making many posts that are written in all capital letters.
*Prohibited Content: *

Please do not post images or videos containing bad language, violence, gore, sexual content, etc. If you wouldn't show it to your younger brother or sister then it's not appropriate to share on TBT either.
Please do not speak negatively about other forum users, even if you are not mentioning them by name.
Please do not talk about another user's suspension. Talking about your own ban or infraction is fine.
*Reporting:*

If you see a post that violates the rules please press the report button to bring it to the staff team's attention. Please do not engage with these posts directly.
Failure to comply with these rules will lead to the permanent closure of the Basement Dwellers thread. If you do not understand these rules please make a thread in *Contact the Staff* to discuss it.

- The Bell Tree Staff Team​


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 3, 2020)

First post

Are ya ready kids?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 3, 2020)

Mick said:


> It was time to leave the van behind, but of course we took the candy and it has been loaded onto the ship as our precious cargo. The seas are rough, don't lose your balance, we do not have time to go back for people who go overboard. Where are we going, then? I don't know


Aight I'm on, let's see who else comes

	Post automatically merged: Jul 3, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> First post
> 
> Are ya ready kids?


Y e s


----------



## Mick (Jul 3, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> First post
> 
> Are ya ready kids?



aye aye captain


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

Sorry, I can't go. If I get wet, I'll die.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Sorry, I can't go. If I get wet, I'll die.


Aww


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Sorry, I can't go. If I get wet, I'll die.


Aww sorry sandy suit thing? Nah nevermind


----------



## Mick (Jul 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Sorry, I can't go. If I get wet, I'll die.


It is dry up here on the deck! It's _perfectly _safe trust me


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

Mick said:


> It is dry up here on the deck! It's _perfectly _safe trust me


I have a fear of storms, so nah.


----------



## Clock (Jul 3, 2020)

Yes let’s go!


----------



## seularin (Jul 3, 2020)

yall were supposed to be the candy for the next kids


----------



## Clock (Jul 3, 2020)

We’re pirates now


----------



## Mick (Jul 3, 2020)

seularin said:


> yall were supposed to be the candy for the next kids



RIN  

Alright does anyone here have a pirate ship sailing license or are we just drifting wherever?


----------



## Clock (Jul 3, 2020)

Who needs licenses when we can rebel


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 3, 2020)

Im now Burger beard but Tom


----------



## Clock (Jul 3, 2020)

.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 3, 2020)

seularin said:


> yall were supposed to be the candy for the next kids


WHAT


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 3, 2020)

seularin said:


> yall were supposed to be the candy for the next kids


You mean we ate-

TIME TO LOAD THE CANONS


----------



## Clock (Jul 3, 2020)

Yes load the canons to our enemies


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 3, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> You mean we ate-
> 
> TIME TO LOAD THE CANONS


AHHHH


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

seularin said:


> yall were supposed to be the candy for the next kids


*OH GOD*
That's worse than the ink donuts I was eating earlier.


----------



## Clock (Jul 3, 2020)

*Loud canon noises*


----------



## Mick (Jul 3, 2020)

Wait no, we need her alive! D:


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 3, 2020)

*not deadly but still very painful canon noises* ?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

Wait... _Why am I on the ship?!_


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 3, 2020)

What is happen


----------



## Clock (Jul 3, 2020)

Pirates are here


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 3, 2020)

OK


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

I'm not a pirate, I'm an octopus.


----------



## Mick (Jul 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wait... _Why am I on the ship?!_



Well you got on and now we are surrounded by water

Do you have your sword and eyepatch?



Seastar said:


> I'm not a pirate, I'm an octopus.



this is fine, we don't discriminate


----------



## Clock (Jul 3, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

Mick said:


> Well you got on and now we are surrounded by water
> 
> Do you have your sword and eyepatch?


No, I have a brush and it's useless with all this water.


----------



## seularin (Jul 3, 2020)

yeah dont cannon me D:


----------



## Clock (Jul 3, 2020)

Ok then


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 3, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Mick (Jul 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> No, I have a brush and it's useless with all this water.



So you want to go down one deck, past the jellybeans and the gumballs and knock on the captain's door to ask for your sword

Might have to shout, she's a bit deaf 

Also don't touch the gumballs, we need those for the cannons


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

I'm going to die on this boat.


----------



## Mick (Jul 3, 2020)

seularin said:


> yeah dont cannon me D:



get on the boat where the cannons can't get you


----------



## Clock (Jul 3, 2020)

Should I dump some of my candy? I have way too much apparently.


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 3, 2020)

What's going on? (I'm down here, on a small boat)


----------



## Clock (Jul 3, 2020)

Join us


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 3, 2020)

Well, glad I never ate any of that candy.


----------



## seularin (Jul 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Should I dump some of my candy? I have way too much apparently.


*children


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> What's going on? (I'm down here, on a small boat)


I accidentally didn't get off the boat.... Now I'm in danger because W A T E R.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 3, 2020)

seularin said:


> *children


And this is the reason we have cannons

leave the children (and candy) alone or BOOM


----------



## seularin (Jul 3, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> And this is the reason we have cannons


im a changed man


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jul 3, 2020)

Nooooo! Yall took off on your voyage without me! T-T


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I accidentally didn't get off the boat.... Now I'm in danger because W A T E R.


I can throw a fireball towards you if you want. Fire is usually thought of as the opposite of water, right?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Well, glad I never ate any of that candy.


Same. I ate ink-covered donuts, though... uhhhhh

	Post automatically merged: Jul 3, 2020



MapleSilver said:


> I can throw a fireball towards you if you want. Fire is usually thought of as the opposite of water, right?


Please *don't.*


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 3, 2020)

*sails away*


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Please *don't.*


What? I can't hear you over these waves! You want me to throw a fireball?

*Shoots fireball toward Seastar*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> What? I can't hear you over these waves! You want me to throw a fireball?
> 
> *Shoots fireball toward Seastar*


*panics and swings her ink-covered brush at it*


----------



## Clock (Jul 3, 2020)

Well I don’t need this anymore
Just take as much candy
*dumps candy* again


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

Nah, I don't want any candy... 
I'd rather have... ink donuts.


----------



## Clock (Jul 3, 2020)

Ok, I’ll try some then


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 3, 2020)

Donuts sound good right now.

Would orange ink be the equivalent of maple dip? If that's the case I want one of those.


----------



## Clock (Jul 3, 2020)

Possibly


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Ok, I’ll try some then





MapleSilver said:


> Donuts sound good right now.
> 
> Would orange ink be the equivalent of maple dip? If that's the case I want one of those.



It's... squid/octopus ink.... I don't think you want that.


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 3, 2020)

I have some stuff to sell on my boat! Including donuts! (no ink ones)


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 3, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> I have some stuff to sell on my boat! Including donuts! (no ink ones)


Aren't we pirates? Can't we just steal the donuts if we want?


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 3, 2020)

nvm


----------



## Clock (Jul 3, 2020)

Ok thanks


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 3, 2020)

Yes, they were given for free. There was no coercion in this transaction.


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 3, 2020)

Okay then. Twelve donuts it is then.


----------



## Clock (Jul 3, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

Hmm.... Do I need more donuts....


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 4, 2020)

Am I late what'd I miss

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020

Shoot I am


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

They got donuts, then nothing happened.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 4, 2020)

For the love of god this is 2 cults in a day


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Oh, whoops, looks like that Octoling disappeared. Where could she have gone? 
Where did the Inkling on the ship come from?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> For the love of god this is 2 cults in a day


_it's not a cult it's a roleplay thingy_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 4, 2020)

Ay yAy captain


----------



## Kurb (Jul 4, 2020)

No
I already play sea of thieves
It’s more than enough


----------



## Clock (Jul 4, 2020)

Just look at the candy van one, it’s chaos.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ay yAy captain


Actually, the captain just went to bed.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 4, 2020)

Mutiny
Mutiny
Mutiny


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Uh, what do we do about Kurb on the ship?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh, what do we do about Kurb on the ship?


He's gotta walk the plank


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> He's gotta walk the plank


Yes


----------



## Clock (Jul 4, 2020)

What


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What


Oh no, you're part of... the chat.


----------



## Clock (Jul 4, 2020)

Oh
i’m confused, i was diving in nh earlier grinding


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

I guess you saw it now.

Well, uh... what now? The captain went to bed.


----------



## Clock (Jul 4, 2020)

Idk


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

You know what? I think the entire rest of the crew might be asleep.... or busy elsewhere.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 4, 2020)

Don't worry, I'm still here if you need to burn the ship down some crew members.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 4, 2020)

I usually stay up 'till 4-6 A.M. so I can man the ship.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Don't worry, I'm still here if you need to burn the ship down some crew members.


No, no no no no! Don't burn the ship! I'll fall in the water and die!


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 4, 2020)

Fine, I suppose it wouldn't be great if I did that. I can hold my breath for a while but I don't think that would be enough to get to land.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Hi I'm here!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Fine, I suppose it wouldn't be great if I did that. I can hold my breath for a while but I don't think that would be enough to get to land.


Inklings die in water instantly, so I really can't.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

this thread instantly made me feel better


----------



## xara (Jul 4, 2020)

ya’ll are on boats now 0-0


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

xara said:


> ya’ll are on boats now 0-0


Yeah. I'm gonna die.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 4, 2020)

We need a name for the ship.
The S.S. Rosie.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> We need a name for the ship.
> The S.S. Rosie.


Good name!


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 4, 2020)

Wait, I just Googled what S.S. means on ships. 







I thought we were using sails.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Oh. Huh...


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 4, 2020)

Maybe we could be the BTS (Bell Tree Ship) Rosie.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Um... isn't that also the name of a band...


----------



## Clock (Jul 4, 2020)

LOL


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 4, 2020)

Hmm, if we were to stick with the pirate theme, we could be the Jolly Rosie. 

Technically the Jolly Roger was a flag and not a ship, but I don't think it's that big of a deal.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

I'm disturbed even though I didn't eat any of the candy...

Edit: dang it, now I have two similar threads running.


----------



## Clock (Jul 4, 2020)

That's good, we could reuse them


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Is there any candy still on the ship? Totally not trying to fix the post I put in the wrong place.


----------



## Clock (Jul 4, 2020)

There is, but it can be reused for purposes


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Hmm... okay, this is important for my life...
How does the weather look out here?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Hello? Is anyone still here? I don't know how to sail a boat...


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 4, 2020)

Seems like they're going somewhere


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Oh, whoops. That Inking had to leave. But I'm here again now! And I totally don't know where she is or what she's doing.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Okay we're here and ForeverALoan brought the van


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

So, uh... where are we going?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Idk but we'll figure it out

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020

LETS JUST GO WITH THE WIND


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Wait a minute... How heavy is the van? Is it going to sink the ship? I will die if the ship sinks.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wait a minute... How heavy is the van? Is it going to sink the ship? I will die if the ship sinks.


Uhhhh the ship is big I dont think it'll sink
Don't worry your head about it


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Uhhhh the ship is big I dont think it'll sink
> Don't worry your head about it


Well... okay. As long as I don't get wet...


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Well... okay. As long as I don't get wet...


Maybe you should go below deck in case some water splashes up here


----------



## Mick (Jul 4, 2020)

It's dry in the van


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Maybe you should go below deck in case some water splashes up here


Oh, okay. How will I know if we get anywhere?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh, okay. How will I know if we get anywhere?


Uhhh I'll get Mick to come down there and tell you

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020



Mick said:


> It's dry in the van


_no_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Okay, I'll go down there then...


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh, okay. How will I know if we get anywhere?


If water starts leaking in, you'll know we aren't going anywhere. If you don't see water, just assume we're going somewhere.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> If water starts leaking in, you'll know we aren't going anywhere. If you don't see water, just assume we're going somewhere.


Uhhhhhh Now I _*don't*_ want to go down there.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Hmm.. I literally have no idea where I'm going. I better not tell the crew

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020



Seastar said:


> Uhhhhhh Now I _*don't*_ want to go down there.


Don't worry he's just messing, its safe down there


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Don't worry he's just messing, its safe down there


I don't know... He threw fire at me yesterday.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't know... He threw fire at me yesterday.


_It's Rosie's my ship I know what I'm talking about_


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't know... He threw fire at me yesterday.


Hey, I was just trying to help!


----------



## Mick (Jul 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't know... He threw fire at me yesterday.



Whoa that sounds cool, I wanna learn that



ohare01 said:


> _It's Rosie's my ship I know what I'm talking about_



Is this a mutiny?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Mick said:


> Whoa that sounds cool, I wanna learn that
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a mutiny?


no it's mine I swear


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Hey, I was just trying to help!


_I have pyrophobia._


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

Say hello to your new captain >:3 Ohare can I have my captain hat back


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> Say hello to your new captain >:3 Ohare can I have my captain hat back


_yes this is too stressful *gives le hat*_


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 4, 2020)

Mick said:


> Whoa that sounds cool, I wanna learn that


Sure, I'll teach you. I mean, this ship's been doing great with one person with questionable sanity who can shoot fire from their hands. Imagine how much better it would be with *two *fire-obsessed crew members.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _yes this is too stressful *gives le hat*_


Thank you for le hat


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

No no no no no no. I do _*not*_ want increased chances of the ship sinking.


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 4, 2020)

Psst... @Seastar, wanna come down here? I'm planning to take my boat to port. (no leaks)


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

hiiiii
I am behind i got on the ship this morning
where we goin


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

I am the captain ^-^ 
I have absolutely no idea where were going though


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> I am the captain ^-^
> I have absolutely no idea where were going though


Ok how about Mcdonalds


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> I am the captain ^-^
> I have absolutely no idea where were going though


Like I said..
follow the wind


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Like I said..
> follow the wind


I hope the wind takes us to Mcdonalds


----------



## Mick (Jul 4, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Sure, I'll teach you. I mean, this ship's been doing great with one person with questionable sanity who can shoot fire from their hands. Imagine how much better it would be with *two *fire-obsessed crew members.



I'm imagining something very awesome right now. :0



BlushingTokki77 said:


> hiiiii
> I am behind i got on the ship this morning
> where we goin



I don't think we decided that yet, so forwards, for now


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Ok how about Mcdonalds


MC DONALDS IT IS


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> I hope the wind takes us to Mcdonalds


_mcdonalds? seriously?_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> Psst... @Seastar, wanna come down here? I'm planning to take my boat to port. (no leaks)


Huh... get off the ship and live... or stay with friends...
I...I'll have to think about it.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

Mick said:


> I'm imagining something very awesome right now. :0
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we decided that yet, so forwards, for now


MCDONALDS
IM HANGRY


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

the wind is definitely saying to go to mcdonalds


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> MC DONALDS IT IS


_I-_


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

M C D O N A L D S


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I-_


Yayyy!  Mcdonalds


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

you can go there anytime

were literally in the middle of the ocean why not somewhere interesting??


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Okaaaay McDonald's


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> you can go there anytime
> 
> were literally in the middle of the ocean why not somewhere interesting??


Mcdonalds *is *interesting


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> you can go there anytime
> 
> were literally in the middle of the ocean why not somewhere interesting??


BECAUSE IM CAPTAIN AND I SAY MCDONALDS


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 4, 2020)

You know the best part about going to McDonald's? Because we're pirates, we don't even have to pay!


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

we love mcdonalds


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> You know the best part about going to McDonald's? Because we're pirates, we don't even have to pay!


THATS TRUE :000


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Maybe I'm craving chicken nuggets and apple pie...


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> we love mcdonalds


F i n e


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> You know the best part about going to McDonald's? Because we're pirates, we don't even have to pay!


youre right, we can steal borrow food from mcdonalds


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> we love mcdonalds


very truuee
are we there yet


are we there yet
are we there yet
are we there yet
are we there yet
are we there yet
are we there yet
are we there yet
are we there yet
are we there yet
are we there yet
are we there yet
are we there yet
are we there yet
are we there yet
are we there yet
are we there yet
are we there yet
are we there yet
are we there yet
are we there yet
are we there yet
are we there yet


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> youre right, we can steal borrow food from mcdonalds


Borrow it and never return it. Very polite


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> very truuee
> are we there yet
> 
> 
> ...


Almostttt

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Borrow it and never return it. Very polite


yup, we all know i have great manners ^-^


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Borrow it and never return it. Very polite


*insert fake british accent here*
yEs


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

Also while were there would anyone be interested in kidnapping ronald mcdonald..?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

_muahahaha_

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020



ForeverALoan said:


> Also while were there would anyone be interested in kidnapping ronald mcdonald..?


GREAT IDEA


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> Almostttt
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020
> 
> ...


Do we have any gobstoppers


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Aaaaaa no, I'm actually hungry again _why._


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> Also while were there would anyone be interested in kidnapping ronald mcdonald..?


We could hold him for ransom in exchange for more candy...


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> Also while were there would anyone be interested in kidnapping ronald mcdonald..?


yes
then we enslave him


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> We could hold him for ransom in exchange for more candy...


YES

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020



BlushingTokki77 said:


> yes
> then we enslave him


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

ALRIGHT NOW WERE GONNA KIDNAP BORROW RONALD MCDONALD

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020

and enslave employ him on our ship

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020



MapleSilver said:


> We could hold him for ransom in exchange for more candy...


I like this idea


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> ALRIGHT NOW WERE GONNA KIDNAP BORROW RONALD MCDONALD


yayyyy
Mcdonalds was a good idea after all
I SEE LAND! (mcdonalds)

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020



BlushingTokki77 said:


> yayyyy
> Mcdonalds was a good idea after all
> I SEE LAND! (mcdonalds)


wait 'til the mods see this thread.....


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

I still want chicken nuggets and apple pie...

And ask them if they have any of their old 2004/2005 toys heheheh.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 4, 2020)

If we "employ" Ronald McDonald on our ship, we can force him to open the portal to McDonaldland and we can plunder it for ourselves!









						McDonaldland - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> yayyyy
> Mcdonalds was a good idea after all
> I SEE LAND! (mcdonalds)
> 
> ...


They will love it


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> yayyyy
> Mcdonalds was a good idea after all
> I SEE LAND! (mcdonalds)
> 
> ...


Can we kidnap the employees too? then we will have lotz of slaaavesss


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> View attachment 282658


LOL


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> View attachment 282658


W h a t


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

We have just touched land- Lets go storm peacefully enter mcdonalds

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020



Seastar said:


> W h a t


yes


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> View attachment 282658


>:3


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

_*I demand full sets of 2004 and 2005 Neopets Happy Meal toys.*_


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> We have just touched land- Lets go storm peacefully enter mcdonalds
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020
> 
> ...


area 51 2.0


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> We have just touched land- Lets go storm peacefully enter mcdonalds
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020
> 
> ...


AYE AYE PIRATES ARE HERE WE'RE STEALING ALL YOUR FOOD- uh I mean hello I'd like a happy meal


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*I demand full sets of 2004 and 2005 Neopets Happy Meal toys.*_


And we will get them for you


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 4, 2020)

WHERE IS RONALD MCDONALD?!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> And we will get them for you


Really?? Aaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> AYE AYE PIRATES ARE HERE WE'RE STEALING ALL YOUR FOOD- uh I mean hello I'd like a happy meal


pssst @ohare01 and @Seastar distract them and @ForeverALoan and I will RAID


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

Lets all rush in there and search for ronald mcdonald and when we find him, everyone attack carefully drag him out of the restaurant so we can (totally not) enslave him on our ship

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020



BlushingTokki77 said:


> pssst @ohare01 and @Seastar distract them and @ForeverALoan and I will RAID


YES LETS RAIDDD

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020

*runs and steals all the happy meal toys*


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

STOP SCREAMING RONALD WE ARE JUST STEALING  BORROWING YOU!!!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> pssst @ohare01 and @Seastar distract them and @ForeverALoan and I will RAID


Okay uhhhhhh Veemo veemo veemo woomy Veemo veemo veemo.
Did that distract them?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

I NEED BACKUP! 4 EMPLOYEES ARE ATTACKING MEEEE


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Hey so have you ever heard of Puyo Puyo Tetris? i think it's working

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020



BlushingTokki77 said:


> I NEED BACKUP! 4 EMPLOYEES ARE ATTACKING MEEEE


HIYAAAAAAAHH


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> I NEED BACKUP! 4 EMPLOYEES ARE ATTACKING MEEEE


nvm they just died  passed out


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

YEAH RONALD STOP SQUIRMING WERE JUST TRYING TO DRAG YOU POLITELY INVITE YOU TO OUR SHIP


----------



## Mick (Jul 4, 2020)

Just rush in, they can't stop us all


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

_ATTACKS EMPLOYEES WITH DARK SWORD_


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

Mick said:


> Just rush in, they can't stop us all


true. CHHHAARRGGEEEEEE


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> nvm they just died  passed out


O h oki


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Uh... I brought a brush?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> O h oki


ok we good? I got the 7 employees who werent killed permanently passed out
did y'all get Ronald


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

IVE GOT RONALD TIED UP PATIENTLY SITTING ON OUR SHIP GUYS


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh... I brought a brush?


I stole borrowed Schezo's dark sword


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> IVE GOT RONALD TIED UP PATIENTLY SITTING ON OUR SHIP GUYS


ok good
I got 7 employees OH THIS ONE SLEEP-BARFED
I NEED A CLEAN UP CREWW


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> IVE GOT RONALD TIED UP PATIENTLY SITTING ON OUR SHIP GUYS


ALRIGHT WE'RE OUTTA HERE


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

im going back in for the mcflurries


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> ok good
> I got 7 employees OH THIS ONE SLEEP-BARFED
> I NEED A CLEAN UP CREWW


EW NO


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> EW NO


*yes.*


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

HANG ON WERE NOT LEAVING WHAT ABOUT THE FOOD


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> HANG ON WERE NOT LEAVING WHAT ABOUT THE FOOD


GET THE FOOD GET IT ALL


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> im going back in for the mcflurries


I NEED EVERYONE! GRAB EVERY FOOD ITEM IN SIGHT!!! NOW GOGOGOGO THE POLICE ARE COMING


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 4, 2020)

I SWEAR IF WE DON'T GET ANY FOOD I'LL BURN THIS RESTAURANT AND THIS SHIP


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> I NEE EVERYONE! GRAB EVERY FOOD ITEM IN SIGHT!!! NOW GOGOGOGO THE POLICE ARE COMING


THE POLICE CAN'T STOP US WE'RE PIRATES

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020



MapleSilver said:


> I SWEAR IF WE DON'T GET ANY FOOD I'LL BURN THIS RESTAURANT AND THIS SHIP


CALM DOWN I THOUGHT YOU WERE THE NORMAL ONE HERE??


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I SWEAR IF WE DON'T GET ANY FOOD I'LL BURN THIS RESTAURANT AND THIS SHIP


we will share
at this point we need each other to survive


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Uh... what if I just throw a bunch of splat bombs? Will that clean the place? And they are totally not trying to turn orange... you're imagining that.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 4, 2020)

GRAB ALL THE HABANERO MCCHICKENS


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh... what if I just throw a bunch of splat bombs? Will that clean the place? And they are totally not trying to turn orange... you're imagining that.


Did u get ur toys?
And no, we are going back to the ship. How about starbucks next


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

TAKE ALL THE FRIES AND DONT FORGET ABOUT THE MCNAPKINS (we cant spill food on the ship)


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

STARBUCKSSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKS


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> CALM DOWN I THOUGHT YOU WERE THE NORMAL ONE HERE??


IF YOU THOUGHT I WAS THE NORMAL ONE IN THIS SITUATION I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO TELL YOU


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

OMG SOMEONE HELP ME WITH THE MCCOOKIES


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Did u get ur toys?
> And no, we are going back to the ship. How about starbucks next


Aaaaaaaaaaaa Neopets. I feel young again.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> STARBUCKSSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKSSTARBUCKS


Starbucks next plz?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

OKAY THEN SEASTAR IS THE NORMAL ONE


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> OMG SOMEONE HELP ME WITH THE MCCOOKIES


HERE LEMME HELP *puts all mccookies in a giant bag*

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020



BlushingTokki77 said:


> Starbucks next plz?


sure


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> OKAY THEN SEASTAR IS THE NORMAL ONE


No one is normal here
We got into a van with a total stranger and ate "candy"
then we kidnapped ronald mcdonald and raided the place
Sure "normal"


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 4, 2020)

I HAVE THE CLOWN. HE WAS TRYING TO ESCAPE BUT I CAUGHT HIM.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> No one is normal here
> We got into a van with a total stranger and ate "candy"
> then we kidnapped ronald mcdonald and raided the place
> Sure "normal"


I should make a candy crew chat....


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> OKAY THEN SEASTAR IS THE NORMAL ONE


I don't think being half Inkling half Octoling is normal...


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> I should make a candy crew chat....


we should have a chat.. why dont we??


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> we should have a chat.. why dont we??


Made one


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> No one is normal here
> We got into a van with a total stranger and ate "candy"
> then we kidnapped ronald mcdonald and raided the place
> Sure "normal"


_*I didn't eat the candy.*_


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*I didn't eat the candy.*_


but everyone else did and u still got into the van

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020

Anyways, @ForeverALoan pls start going to starbucks
my super outdated iphone 8 says we should be there in 2 hours


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> but everyone else did and u still got into the van


_*I was the one yelling at the children who didn't understand they were in danger.*_


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

CAN I HAVE A MCFLURRY
(no offense to Flurry the villager)


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> but everyone else did and u still got into the van
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020
> 
> ...


Alrighty, we are officially on course for starbucks

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020



BlushingTokki77 said:


> CAN I HAVE A MCFLURRY
> (no offense to Flurry the villager)


YES OF COURSE


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> Alrighty, we are officially on course for starbucks
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020
> 
> ...


I've never had Starbucks


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*I was the one yelling at the children who didn't understand they were in danger.*_


ANYWAYS
the point is we're not normal


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

Im going to check on our hostage new friend, ronald


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I've never had Starbucks


o.0


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

If we're going there, give me cake pops.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I've never had Starbucks


whaaat  well now you can try it

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020



Seastar said:


> If we're going there, give me cake pops.


I was about to say thattt (the cake pops are the best)


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> o.0


Fr


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> If we're going there, give me cake pops.


You can take as many as u want
I call the iced coffee and scones
also do they still make the pink drink


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> whaaat  well now you can try it
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020
> 
> ...


Yay


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

I haven't had the cake pops in possibly a decade or so HELP


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yay


:3

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020



Seastar said:


> I haven't had the cake pops in possibly a decade or so HELP


well you ca have some now


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Yay cake pops!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

@ForeverALoan how is Ronald doing
can he make me some fries
the ones we got have vomit on them from the employee who sleep-barfed


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

guys were almost there


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> @ForeverALoan how is Ronald doing
> can he make me some fries
> the ones we got have vomit on them from the employee who sleep-barfed


I totally didn't chuck that one off the side of the boat

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020



ForeverALoan said:


> guys were almost there


YASSS
after this we should get our bedrooms in order


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 4, 2020)

I've never had Starbucks either so this will be a fun, new experience. 

I wonder if they'll be more prepared for us than the McDonald's was though... After all, a pirate raid in 2020 is going to make international headlines. Or maybe not, honestly a pirate raid seems pretty normal for 2020.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> @ForeverALoan how is Ronald doing
> can he make me some fries
> the ones we got have vomit on them from the employee who sleep-barfed


Oh he's doing very well
When I walked in he was sobbing on the floor while kicking and screaming just chillin there and when he saw me he started cussing at me looked very excited 
I told him he needs to make us fries so that we dont kill him so that we can have a fry party


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> I totally didn't chuck that one off the side of the boat
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020
> 
> ...


we only have 2 bedrooms so girls with girls
and boys with boys


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> we only have 2 so girls with girls
> and boys with boys


and dont forget ohare


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> and dont forget ohare


idk who's a boy or girl lol

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020



BlushingTokki77 said:


> idk who's a boy or girl lol


just tell me who is a girl or boy


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Hmm? What's happening now? Totally not distracted by my brain saying to sleep.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> idk who's a boy or girl lol


you, me, seastar, and ohare and maplesilver idk bc their gender says undisclosed on the profile


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm? What's happening now? Totally not distracted by my brain saying to sleep.


THATS WHY WE SHOULD GET OUR BEDROOMS IN ORDER
everyone say if u are a girl or boy

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020



ForeverALoan said:


> you, me, seastar, and ohare and maplesilver idk bc their gender says undisclosed on the profile


what about Mick? Idk either


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm? What's happening now? Totally not distracted by my brain saying to sleep.


we are almost to starbucks, and i had a wonderful talk with ronald about how he needs to make us fries so that we dont kill him can have a party


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> THATS WHY WE SHOULD GET OUR BEDROOMS IN ORDER
> everyone say if u are a girl or boy
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020
> ...


whatever for now MapleSilver is a girl

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020



ForeverALoan said:


> we are almost to starbucks, and i had a wonderful talk with ronald about how he needs to make us fries so that we dont kill him can have a party


Ok great! I am painting our walls for the bedroom 
how does teal sound?


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> whatever for now MapleSilver is a girl
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020
> 
> ...


im pretty sure mick is a guy

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020

also teal is nice


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Hmm.... cake pops...


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

wait are we all sharing one room


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> whatever for now MapleSilver is a girl
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020
> 
> ...


whatever they are teal
we have beds for everyone
and there is an egg swing
and a waffle maker
and a candy machine (not the van candy)


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm.... cake pops...


C A K E P O P S


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> wait are we all sharing one room


no girls with girl and boys with boys
we took up most of the ship with the mcdonalds crap

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020

the boys can decorate their room


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 4, 2020)

I'll just set up a lounge chair on the deck. The fire will keep me warm.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> no girls with girl and boys with boys
> we took up most of the ship with the mcdonalds crap
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020
> ...


_Most of the crew are girls_


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

Our room is this
the teal dried more blue then teal
*


*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Our room is this
> the teal dried more blue then teal
> *View attachment 282661*


Oh yay, I see some orange. Half of me loves orange.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

Hello? Where did Mick go


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Our room is this
> the teal dried more blue then teal
> *View attachment 282661*


ooo thats nice

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020



BlushingTokki77 said:


> Hello? Where did Mick go


he went offline a while ago


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Hello? Where did Mick go


I think I see him


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

Does all the girl like the room
I am doing the boys' room now cuz they dont seem to be talking


----------



## Mick (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> im pretty sure mick is a guy



confirmed



BlushingTokki77 said:


> Hello? Where did Mick go



Real life.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 4, 2020)

Mick said:


> Real life.


Huh, what's that like?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

I told you I could see him.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

Mick said:


> confirmed
> 
> 
> 
> Real life.


Oh hii

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020

cant relate to the real life thing


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

@Mick how do u like the room I did


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 4, 2020)

If you don't like the room I could always set it on fire.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Mick said:


> Real life.


Yes, that's where I went to eat peanut butter.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

THE KITCHEN IS DONE!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> If you don't like the room I could always set it on fire.


_Noooooooo_


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

wait why do we need a kitchen if we get all our food from raiding places and not cooking


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _Noooooooo_


I worked hard on it 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020



ForeverALoan said:


> wait why do we need a kitchen if we get all our food from raiding places and not cooking


it is for show
also imma do the dining room

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020

You were in luck I am an interior designer


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> wait why do we need a kitchen if we get all our food from raiding places and not cooking


Ronald McDonald is our cook now.


----------



## Mick (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> @Mick how do u like the room I did



I love it! 



MapleSilver said:


> If you don't like the room I could always set it on fire.



Not yet


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

And this is the deck


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Ronald McDonald is our cook now.


Ohh yeah our slave new cooking friend needs a place to make us food


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Ahh i was busy in a private chat :/ i missed some stuff


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Hmm... this is fine.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> Ohh yeah our slave new cooking friend needs a place to make us food


I am going to do an overview picture of the ship which now looks like a yacht


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

y a c h t


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 4, 2020)

Since we're doing the interior design, I decided to help and build some lifeboats. You're lucky, because engineering is but one of my many talents.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

OK now a pic of ronald's place


----------



## Mick (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> I am going to do an overview picture of the ship which now looks like a yacht
> 
> View attachment 282673



I approve of the slide


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> I am going to do an overview picture of the ship which now looks like a yacht
> 
> View attachment 282673


That slide looks fun... _*Except I'm an Octoling and the water will kill me.*_


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

WAIT HE HAS IT TOO NICE LEMME FIX IT UP


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Since we're doing the interior design, I decided to help and build some lifeboats. You're lucky, because engineering is but one of my many talents.


_*Get that thing away from me*_


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

this is ronald's new cell  living space


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> this is ronald's new cell  living space
> View attachment 282675


Ooh, it's so sleek and modern! I love it.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> OK now a pic of ronald's place
> View attachment 282674


nah for our slave wonderful guest I was thinking more like this-





We can also use it for any new people we capture borrow


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> this is ronald's new cell  living space
> View attachment 282675


Hmm... This makes me unhappy.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Ooh, it's so sleek and modern! I love it.


Thank you! I redid it bc he had a window and we dont want him escaping

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020



Seastar said:


> Hmm... This makes me unhappy.


why


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> na
> 
> nah for our slave wonderful guest I was thinking more like this-
> 
> ...


Uhhh this makes me even more unhappy.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

what about my d u n g e o n living space i picked ._.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020



Seastar said:


> Uhhh this makes me even more unhappy.


its okay seastar you dont have to stay in it


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> na
> 
> nah for our slave wonderful guest I was thinking more like this-
> 
> ...


oh YES


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> oh YES


ikr 
no way he can escape that prison cozy room


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

Although Ronald should have a better cell bc we have to go in it to get him


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Did we ever get to Starbucks?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

Maybe a bit more modern, just enough so we can withstand it

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020



Seastar said:


> Did we ever get to Starbucks?


we made a pit stop to decorate the ship


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Although Ronald should have a better cell bc we have to go in it to get him


Meh I dont mind entering that dungeon nice room to get him  just as long as i dont spend more than 30 seconds in there

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020



Seastar said:


> Did we ever get to Starbucks?


were on our way now though


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

that better?

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020



ForeverALoan said:


> Meh I dont mind entering that dungeon nice room to get him  just as long as i dont spend more than 30 seconds in there
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020
> 
> ...


Ok! we'll keep ur design
Now I will just do the pool area
we livin' the rich life


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 4, 2020)

Here's Ronald in his new holding cell living quarters! I accidentally cut off part of his hair while making the background transparent but don't worry about that.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> View attachment 282677 that better?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020
> 
> ...


I can't go in any pools.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> View attachment 282677 that better?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020
> 
> ...


oh i do like that its all white, maybe the boringness will drive him crazy entertain him


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

I guess we'll go with my original cell then


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Wow this ship is bootiful


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I can't go in any pools.


we'll get special water for you
or we can make a separate ink pool for you

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Wow this ship is bootiful


Thank you!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 4, 2020)

har har

abandon ship ye scallywags for I attak


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Wow this ship is bootiful


We're not only the most feared pirates, but we're also the most fashionable pirates.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

this is our pool





	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020



Saltyy said:


> har har
> 
> abandon ship ye scallywags for I attak


wtf u betrayer


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> we'll get special water for you
> or we can make a separate ink pool for you


Yeah, um... just ink then.



Saltyy said:


> har har
> 
> abandon ship ye scallywags for I attak


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

wait it just occurred to me that while we raided mcdonalds we got all the food, and our slave friend, but did anyone think to get the cash..? o.o


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 4, 2020)

i will cease attak if ya'll scallywags gib cookies


----------



## Mick (Jul 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> har har
> 
> abandon ship ye scallywags for I attak



FIRE THE CANNONS


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> har har
> 
> abandon ship ye scallywags for I attak


Shush or I use this


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> wait it just occurred to me that while we raided mcdonalds we got all the food, and our slave friend, but did anyone think to get the cash..? o.o


NOO THE CASH


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> har har
> 
> abandon ship ye scallywags for I attak


Shush or I use this


ForeverALoan said:


> wait it just occurred to me that while we raided mcdonalds we got all the food, and our slave friend, but did anyone think to get the cash..? o.o


I got it don't worry


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> i will cease attak if ya'll scallywags gib cookies


Alrighty you can have some mccookies we snagged while raiding mcdonalds


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> wait it just occurred to me that while we raided mcdonalds we got all the food, and our slave friend, but did anyone think to get the cash..? o.o


Uhhhhhhhhhh


Saltyy said:


> i will cease attak if ya'll scallywags gib cookies


Have a McCookie


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

I WILL USE DARK SWORD ON SALTYY


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Shush or I use this
> 
> I got it don't worry


are you sure you got the cash T^T


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 4, 2020)

HAR HAR IF YA RAGS WON'T GIB A PIRATE COOKIES I'LL 'AVE NO CHOICE BUT TO

*STEAL SOME FRIES*


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> Alrighty you can have some mccookies we snagged while raiding mcdonalds


@Seastar is red ink good? They didn't have any other color 




	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020



ForeverALoan said:


> are you sure you got the cash T^T


yes I did I have it look


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 4, 2020)

ok yay i got cookies


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> HAR HAR IF YA RAGS WON'T GIB A PIRATE COOKIES I'LL 'AVE NO CHOICE BUT TO
> 
> *STEAL SOME FRIES*


thats a bit too far because those are MY FRIES


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Mick said:


> FIRE THE CANNONS





ohare01 said:


> I WILL USE DARK SWORD ON SALTYY


WAIT NO


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

yes you got the cookies you wanted


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> HAR HAR IF YA RAGS WON'T GIB A PIRATE COOKIES I'LL 'AVE NO CHOICE BUT TO
> 
> *STEAL SOME FRIES*


you has left meh no choice *takes out sword*

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020



ForeverALoan said:


> thats a bit too far because those are MY FRIES


and mine
BUT WE ARE VERY PROTECTIVE OF LE MCFRIES
GO ASK RONALD FOR SOME


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> thats a bit too far because those are MY FRIES


nah the crew gave me a cookie so im good now


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> WAIT NO


Oh oki


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> @Seastar is red ink good? They didn't have any other color
> View attachment 282681


....No. *sighs* I'll just make my own ink...


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> nah the crew gave me a cookie so im good now


ok bye we dont have a bedroom 4u


----------



## Mick (Jul 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> nah the crew gave me a cookie so im good now



Will you join us? We can plunder better with a larger crew

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020



BlushingTokki77 said:


> ok bye we dont have a bedroom 4u


oh


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....No. *sighs* I'll just make my own ink...


Well what color do u want?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 4, 2020)

i come in peace

they gave me cookies so

*gives everyone a milkshake*


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

Mick said:


> Will you join us? We can plunder better with a larger crew
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020
> 
> ...


unless their a boy then u get a roomate
@Saltyy ru a boy or girl


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> i come in peace
> 
> they gave me cookies so
> 
> *gives everyone a milkshake*


I never had a milkshake


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 4, 2020)

Wow I leave for a few minutes and the ship is attacked? That happened fast.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> unless their a boy then u get a roomate
> @Saltyy ru a boy or girl


i am girl lmao


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Wow I leave for a few minutes and the ship is attacked? That happened fast.


Y e s


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Well what color do u want?


Do you even know what I am?



ohare01 said:


> I never had a milkshake


W h a t


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> i come in peace
> 
> they gave me cookies so
> 
> *gives everyone a milkshake*


m i l k s h a k e


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> i am girl lmao


okk u get ur own room then
I suppose i could do it now


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Do you even know what I am?
> 
> 
> W h a t


;-;


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Do you even know what I am?
> 
> 
> W h a t


WHAT COLOR DO YOU WANT


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 4, 2020)

so uh where are we going anyway


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> WHAT COLOR DO YOU WANT


shes an octoling she wants black squid inkkk

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020



Saltyy said:


> so uh where are we going anyway


starbucks


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 4, 2020)

AH YES STARBUCKS


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> WHAT COLOR DO YOU WANT


PINK. I'm made of pink ink. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Also orange, but we won't talk about that.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 4, 2020)

are we raiding or paying

i vote for raiding


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> so uh where are we going anyway


We planned on going to Starbucks but so far we've just been at sea, doing interior design on our ship.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

Ok @Saltyy


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

wait seastar do you want black ink or orange bc you like orange..? i confused myself


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> shes an octoling she wants black squid inkkk


_That's not how anything works_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Ok @Saltyy
> View attachment 282686


y e y


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

oh pink i forgot abt your avatar im so smart

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020



Seastar said:


> _That's not how anything works_


yes i just realized im sorry T^T


----------



## Mick (Jul 4, 2020)

Whoa wait, we get our own rooms?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

@Seastar you're welcome


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 4, 2020)

when do we raid starbucks


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 4, 2020)

If we keep doing interior design, maybe we won't even have to fight the Starbucks. They'll be so intimidated by how fabulous we are that they'll surrender on sight.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

Mick said:


> Whoa wait, we get our own rooms?


no u get ur own since ur the only boy
we girls get to shaare
except Salty she needed her own bc our room was full


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> wait seastar do you want black ink or orange bc you like orange..? i confused myself


The orange ink is for the Inkling shhhhh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 4, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> If we keep doing interior design, maybe we won't even have to fight the Starbucks. They'll be so intimidated by how fabulous we are that they'll surrender on sight.


or we could just hold label captive until she decides to do the fashion check on us x10000

infinite tailor tickets we can use at starbucks because i said so


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> If we keep doing interior design, maybe we won't even have to fight the Starbucks. They'll be so intimidated by how fabulous we are that they'll surrender on sight.


umm quick question ru a boy or girl so we can decide where u go


----------



## Mick (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> no u get ur own since ur the only boy
> we girls get to shaare
> except Salty she needed her own bc our room was full



Private room, I don't see the problem here


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

Mick said:


> Private room, I don't see the problem here


well u might have to share if Maple is a boy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> well u might have to share if Maple is a boy


pretty sure maple is a gorl


----------



## Mick (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> well u might have to share if Maple is a boy



I'd be alright with that, we can practice fireballs in here


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> umm quick question ru a boy or girl so we can decide where u go


I sleep on a lounge chair on the deck. 

Girls' room is getting crowded and Mick seems to enjoy his private room.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> pretty sure maple is a gorl


I thought they were a boy this whole time


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

Mick said:


> I'd be alright with that, we can practice fireballs in here


Idk so until then u have a private room
I SEE STARBUCKS
same plan as last time children


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 4, 2020)

maple is undisclosed, my favorite gender


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

No no no no no. Not more fire.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I sleep on a lounge chair on the deck.
> 
> Girls' room is getting crowded and Mick seems to enjoy his private room.


ok sounds good


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I sleep on a lounge chair on the deck.
> 
> Girls' room is getting crowded and Mick seems to enjoy his private room.


Okie maple that sounds good


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

GUYS WE ARE HEEEREE
@ForeverALoan and me raid and everyone else distracts until I give the signal then we all start stealing


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

we should make maple a nice place outside to sleep bc a chair is uncomfortable


----------



## Mick (Jul 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> No no no no no. Not more fire.



Do you not trust me? Or Maple?


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> GUYS WE ARE HEEEREE
> @ForeverALoan and me raid and everyone else distracts until I give the signal then we all start stealing


ALRIGHT SOUNDS GOOD IMA GET ALL THE CAKEPOPS FIRST


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> GUYS WE ARE HEEEREE
> @ForeverALoan and me raid and everyone else distracts until I give the signal then we all start stealing


aw fine

i wanted a latte


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

GUYS HELLO STARBUCKS
I am going to start raiding


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Mick said:


> Do you not trust me? Or Maple?


Uhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 4, 2020)

ah yes hello starbucks teenager

*stalls order by saying uhhhhhhh*


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

RAID STARBUCKS TIMEEE

BEWARE MY DARK SWORD


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

I GOT THE CAKEPOPS NOW IM GOING TO STEAL BORROW AN EMPLOYEE SO THEY CAN MAKE US LATTES


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 4, 2020)

STARBUCKS TEENAGERS ARE DISTRACTED BECAUSE IM ACTING LIKE A KAREN


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

O NO
EMPLOYESS ATTACC
I FIGHT BACC
they died  permanently passed out
I got 2 to make us coffee tho
I dont think ronald has experience in that area


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 4, 2020)

I DEMAND TO SPEAK TO YOUR MANAGER


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Uh....
veemo veemo veemo woomy veemo veemo veemo

That's my distraction.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

WAAAAAAAAA
All the employees that we dont need are dead permanently passed out


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 4, 2020)

HOW DARE YOU MAKE MY LATTE WITH ONE DROP LESS OF LATTE

*I DEMAND TO SPEAK TO YOUR MANAGER STARBUCKS TEENAGER*


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> O NO
> EMPLOYESS ATTACC
> I FIGHT BACC
> they died  permanently passed out
> ...


ah yes two is better in case one dies needs to be replaced


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 4, 2020)

IF ANYONE IN THIS STARBUCKS TRIES TO ESCAPE, THEY'LL HAVE TO GET THROUGH ME.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> ah yes two is better in case one dies needs to be replaced


lol yes
How many warnings do u think we'll get once the mods see this


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

-attacks the employees with dark sword-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> lol yes
> How many warnings do u think we'll get once the mods see this


none because I'll speak to their manager


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> lol yes
> How many warnings do u think we'll get once the mods see this


None this is art


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> -attacks the employees with dark sword-


dude they're all dead totally not dead


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

IM GONNA GET THE CASH NOWWW *pushes employee who used one drop less of latte and steals borrows cash from the register*


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> None this is art


I totally agree'


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> lol yes
> How many warnings do u think we'll get once the mods see this


Uhhhhhh
This is just a roleplay shhhh


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> dude they're all dead totally not dead


O h This thread is going by too fast


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uhhhhhh
> This is just a roleplay shhhh


what no


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

the mods are gonna be thrilled when they find this


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 4, 2020)

WE NEED TO SPARE SOME SO THEY MAKE US LATTES >: (


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> what no


What yes


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> the mods are gonna be thrilled when they find this


I totally agree and it keeps going in recent posts because we keep replying


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> WE NEED TO SPARE SOME SO THEY MAKE US LATTES >: (


TRUE


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> what no


I meant if the mods see this


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What yes


ANYWAYS 
lets go we cleaned out the placeee


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> I totally agree and it keeps going in recent posts because we keep replying


yeah the mods are gonna love us


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 4, 2020)

HEY YOU STARBUCKS TEENAGER

*whips out a gigantic jug*

YOU BEST FILL THIS WITH A CARAMEL LATTE AND NOT A DROP LESS


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> ANYWAYS
> lets go we cleaned out the placeee


YES LETS GOOO


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 4, 2020)

THIS IS MY NEW FAVORITE THREAD


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

I am going to work on @MapleSilver 's room


Saltyy said:


> HEY YOU STARBUCKS TEENAGER
> 
> *whips out a gigantic jug*
> 
> YOU BEST FILL THIS WITH A CARAMEL LATTE AND NOT A DROP LESS


dude their dead


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> THIS IS MY NEW FAVORITE THREAD


SAME


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> THIS IS MY NEW FAVORITE THREAD


SAME AND CANDY VAN


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> I am going to work on @MapleSilver 's room
> 
> dude their dead


no we spared one


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

well not the one i pushed over from the register


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 4, 2020)

WE SPARED ONE

i think


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Yay cake pops


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> I am going to work on @MapleSilver 's room


This was my plan all along... Don't reveal my gender so I get a room all to myself!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 4, 2020)

NO WAIT FORGET THE EMPLOYEE

STEAL THE ICECREAM MACHINE


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

I JUST FINISHED MAPLE'S ROOM!!!


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> This was my plan all along... Don't reveal my gender so I get a room all to myself!


N a n i


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> I JUST FINISHED MAPLE'S ROOM!!!
> View attachment 282692


Ah it's beautiful. 

The couches might be destroyed if it rains but we'll worry about that when it happens.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> N a n i


but idc we have a fat yacht
I still need to do the gaming room so we can all play acnh


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Oh noo my phone is gonna die and I'm gonna miss out


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

How's this for a gaming room?






	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Oh noo my phone is gonna die and I'm gonna miss out


CHARGE IT


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> How's this for a gaming room?
> 
> View attachment 282693
> 
> ...


i like the gaming room but make the tv bigger and put multiple of them


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> i like the gaming room but make the tv bigger and put multiple of them


ok done


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 4, 2020)

We're less a ship now and more a floating mansion which robs seaside restaurants. 

If this isn't the second golden age of piracy, I don't know what is.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> How's this for a gaming room?
> 
> View attachment 282693
> 
> ...


I DON'T HAVE MY CHARGER


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> ok done


since u were picky I just made u ur own gaming room


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I DON'T HAVE MY CHARGER


MAKE THE BRIGHTNESS LOW


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> MAKE THE BRIGHTNESS LOW


IT IS


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I DON'T HAVE MY CHARGER


o shiiiiiiiiiiiiRT
Umm do u have a computer?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 4, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> We're less a ship now and more a floating mansion which robs seaside restaurants.
> 
> If this isn't the second golden age of piracy, I don't know what is.


we are the best pirates ever

lets go to chick fil a if we haven't gone there yet


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

I'm not even a pirate.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> we are the best pirates ever
> 
> lets go to chick fil a if we haven't gone there yet


We will later
Also who wants to go to universal
no one is there cuz of corona


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 4, 2020)

GO TO NINTENDO AND ROB ALL OF THE PLUSHIES


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> o shiiiiiiiiiiiiRT
> Umm do u have a computer?


NO AND IM NOT EVEN HOME RN


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> We will later
> Also who wants to go to universal
> no one is there cuz of corona


where did @ForeverALoan go?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> GO TO NINTENDO AND ROB ALL OF THE PLUSHIES


_*BEST IDEA EVER*_


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> NO AND IM NOT EVEN HOME RN


where ru
and i'm sorry
we will try to not do much while ur gone


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> where did @ForeverALoan go?


Oh no, did we lose them in the Starbucks raid?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*BEST IDEA EVER*_


YES THAT'S TWO VOTES

WHO'S WITH ME I WANT A BOB PLUSHIE I CALL DIBS ON BOB PLUSHIE


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> where ru
> and i'm sorry
> we will try to not do much while ur gone


IM AT A CHURCH BARBEQUE FOR 4TH OF JULY BUT WERE ABOUT TO GO HOME I HOPE


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Oh no, did we lose them in the Starbucks raid?


no I think @ForeverALoan went somewhere on the yacht
it's too big to find her


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> where did @ForeverALoan go?


Sorry my little brother was showing me something


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> IM AT A CHURCH BARBEQUE FOR 4TH OF JULY BUT WERE ABOUT TO GO HOME I HOPE


Why ru chatting on here then
enjoy the party
im at home doing nothin   chilling on a yacht


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 4, 2020)

*GO TO NINTENDO STEAL THE PLUSHIES*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> YES THAT'S TWO VOTES
> 
> WHO'S WITH ME I WANT A BOB PLUSHIE I CALL DIBS ON BOB PLUSHIE


*I need more Kirby, Pokemon, and Splatoon aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> Sorry my little brother was showing me something


should I make him a bedroom


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

WE ARE SETTING SAIL FOR NINTENDO


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *I need more Kirby, Pokemon, and Splatoon aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*


calling dibs on an eevee plushie and SOME kirby ones


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

I WANT A DOM PLUSHIE
AND A JUD PLUSHIE


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> should I make him a bedroom


lmao sure but hed probably just hide in it all day playing fortnite -.-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> WE ARE SETTING SAIL FOR NINTENDO


DON'T KILL THEM OR NO MORE ANIMAL CROSSING

WE HAVE TO BE STEALTHY AND RAID

YOU CAN KILL EMPLOYEES BUT NOT IMPORTANT PEOPLE


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 4, 2020)

I'm taking the Flareon plushie.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> WE ARE SETTING SAIL FOR NINTENDO


After I make him room, ask her brother if he approves


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> calling dibs on an eevee plushie and SOME kirby ones


Hmm, I already have A Build-a-Bear Eevee...
Wait but which Kirby ones.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Why ru chatting on here then
> enjoy the party
> im at home doing nothin   chilling on a yacht


Its over and the party was boring

I'm on my way home now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 4, 2020)

I AM TAKING THE BOB, DIANA, AND A HOPKINS PLUSHIE IF THERE IS ONE

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020



Seastar said:


> Hmm, I already have A Build-a-Bear Eevee...
> Wait but which Kirby ones.


i just need another kirby plushie 

any other kirby plushie than the one i have


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

does he approve or does it need more Forntie -.-


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 4, 2020)

Too bad this isn't during the Amiibo craze, we could have made a fortune taking those.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 4, 2020)

I'll take the ohare plushie for @ohare01


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I'll take the ohare plushie for @ohare01


YAY


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> View attachment 282696 does he approve or does it need more Forntie -.-


he says more fortnite -.-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 4, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Too bad this isn't during the Amiibo craze, we could have made a fortune taking those.


:000

WHAT IF NINTENDO IS DEVELOPING THE AMIBOS FOR THE NEW VILLAGERS

STEAL THOSE

:00


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> :000
> 
> WHAT IF NINTENDO IS DEVELOPING THE AMIBOS FOR THE NEW VILLAGERS
> 
> ...


YES


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Too bad this isn't during the Amiibo craze, we could have made a fortune taking those.


_Aaaaaaaaaaaaaa I need more Amiibos_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

My phone is 2 percent rip me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 4, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> YES


INVITE EVERY NEW VILLAGER AND SELL THEM FOR NMT AND TBT

WE'RE RICH


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

Does he like this


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> My phone is 2 percent rip me


SAVE THE BATTERY


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> SAVE THE BATTERY


YESSS SAVE IT


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Does he like this
> View attachment 282699


yesss he does 
he says thank you


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

DONT GO INTO THE LIGHT @ohare01 's PHONE!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020



ForeverALoan said:


> yesss he does
> he says thank you


ok lol thats his bedroom on our yacht. ;u;


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> DONT GO INTO THE LIGHT @ohare01 's PHONE!


EXACTLY KEEP IT AT LOW BRIGHTNESS


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> DONT GO INTO THE LIGHT @ohare01 's PHONE!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020
> 
> ...


Im texting my best friend I caaaaaant save it


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Im texting my best friend I caaaaaant save it


ok. We wont do anything important while ur gone. We'll just chill and finish the yacht


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

I feel dizzy


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> ok. We wont do anything important while ur gone. We'll just chill and finish the yacht


Yay

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020



Seastar said:


> I feel dizzy


Aww


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I feel dizzy


maybe you should sleep


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

WE NEED A LIVING ROOM


 there :3

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020

@Seastar do u still want to sleep in the girls room or do u need special squid accommodations

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020

Guys I redid the girls room!!!




	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020

Hello? Am I alone here :'(


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> maybe you should sleep


Oops, you noticed.



BlushingTokki77 said:


> @Seastar do u still want to sleep in the girls room or do u need special squid accommodations


I can sleep in a normal bed.... or in a puddle of ink...


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oops, you noticed.
> 
> 
> I can sleep in a normal bed.... or in a puddle of ink...


I will make u a cool room for just u then


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 4, 2020)

i think I'll take a break from this for a while


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

Guys ru there


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> I will make u a cool room for just u then
> View attachment 282702


Being able to see the water makes me nervous...


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Guys ru there


im here


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Being able to see the water makes me nervous...


Fine i'll redo it




	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020



BlushingTokki77 said:


> Fine i'll redo it


Happy now?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 4, 2020)

Backk


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

Guys I gotta go for a bit, but I'll see you guys either later or tomorrow!
Don't do anything important without me pls!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 4, 2020)

I'll be less active now


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Woohoo i can rp again I just got home


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Fine i'll redo it
> View attachment 282703
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020
> ...


Er.... My eyes aren't working well. That's not water around the bed, right?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Er.... My eyes aren't working well. That's not water around the bed, right?


nope it's not
what do u want a bedroom to look like?


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Er.... My eyes aren't working well. That's not water around the bed, right?


i think it is water

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020



BlushingTokki77 said:


> nope it's not
> what do u want a bedroom to look like?


but it is water-


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

_so were still decorating?_


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

i have no idea


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> i think it is water
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020
> 
> ...


whatever, new room:


there's no frickin water


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Hmm


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _so were still decorating?_


yea, like i said!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

I could just... sleep in an ink puddle instead...


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Hmm


I redid the girls bedroom
now Seastar has her own room but we're trying to figure out what it will look like

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020



Seastar said:


> I could just... sleep in an ink puddle instead...


WHAT KIND OF ROOM DO U WANT

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020

how about this?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 4, 2020)

She wants a pool filled with pink ink and another one with orange ink


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

Guys I have to go, I will come back in a bit! Don't do anything important without me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 4, 2020)

@BlushingTokki77  is leaving time to raid the white house


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

I don't _have_ to have my own room... The ink puddle could just go anywhere.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> @BlushingTokki77  is leaving time to raid the white house


LOL


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> @BlushingTokki77  is leaving time to raid the white house


I'm not going anywhere near that man.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> @BlushingTokki77  is leaving time to raid the white house


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> @BlushingTokki77  is leaving time to raid the white house


yeah sure lets do that


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


>


Rip


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm not going anywhere near that man.


lmfaoo


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> LOL




	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020

FINE I CAN STAY


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020
> 
> FINE I CAN STAY




	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020

Yay


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

So....
White house next?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> lmfaoo


No really, I'm scared.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> So....
> White house next?


yes but i think @Seastar needs to stay on the boat lmfao


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> So....
> White house next?


Y E S
Who will be the new president after we kidnap Trump


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 4, 2020)

I HATE YOU
HOW DARE YOU GO TO STARBUCKS WITHOUT ME IM LITERALLY THE CAPTAIN
EVERYTHING YOU STOLE IS MINE NOW


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> yes but i think @Seastar needs to stay on the boat lmfao


If she wants


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I HATE YOU
> HOW DARE YOU GO TO STARBUCKS WITHOUT ME IM LITERALLY THE CAPTAIN
> EVERYTHING YOU STOLE IS MINE NOW


WHAT NOOO


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I HATE YOU
> HOW DARE YOU GO TO STARBUCKS WITHOUT ME IM LITERALLY THE CAPTAIN
> EVERYTHING YOU STOLE IS MINE NOW


UH OH PLEASE DONT TAKE THE CAPTAIN HAT BACK FROM ME


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I HATE YOU
> HOW DARE YOU GO TO STARBUCKS WITHOUT ME IM LITERALLY THE CAPTAIN
> EVERYTHING YOU STOLE IS MINE NOW


we could also make you a bedroom and be friendz


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Y E S
> Who will be the new president after we kidnap Trump


I'd rather you do something _*else*_ to him.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'd rather you do something _*else*_ to him.


o.0


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'd rather you do something _*else*_ to him.


_what-
kil-_

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020

_I-_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 4, 2020)

Petition to make Bob President


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

I CALL BEING PRESIDENT SINCE ROSIE IS STEALING MY CAPTAIN HAT


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

*coughs*
Uhhhhh was I going to sleep?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> I CALL BEING PRESIDENT SINCE ROSIE IS STEALING MY CAPTAIN HAT


How about we ALL are presidents since we get to decide

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020



Seastar said:


> *coughs*
> Uhhhhh was I going to sleep?


idk were u?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> I CALL BEING PRESIDENT SINCE ROSIE IS STEALING MY CAPTAIN HAT


NO BOB IS PRESIDENT


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> How about we ALL are presidents since we get to decide


YAY


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

but then im not special


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 4, 2020)

ACTUALLY HOPKINS IS PRESIDEN T

BOB IS VICE PRESIDENT


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> but then im not special


so what if ur not special
being a president is MORE than special


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

if were all presidents then no ones special

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020







	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020

if you dont know what thats from then you are a sad person


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

I think I'm seasick...


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> if were all presidents then no ones special
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020
> 
> ...


That gave me flashbacks to when I had to check in my brother's closet for that dude every night because he though that he was going to "get him" like wtf


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> That gave me flashbacks to when I had to check in my brother's closet for that dude every night because he though that he was going to "get him" like wtf


lmfao he thought syndrome was in his closet??


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

I say that there are no presidents
and everyone just becomes a latte slave for us


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> That gave me flashbacks to when I had to check in my brother's closet for that dude every night because he though that he was going to "get him" like wtf


_W h a t
Why Syndrome?_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 4, 2020)

I gotta go again so bye


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> lmfao he thought syndrome was in his closet??


apparently yes


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> if were all presidents then no ones special
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020
> 
> ...


I've never watched that movie :C


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I gotta go again so bye


bye fren


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

i think were gonna need a bigger ship-


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I've never watched that movie :C


Awwwww


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I've never watched that movie :C


YOU'VE NEVER WATCHED INCREDIBLES?
and u never had starbucks and you never went into a free candy van
WELP


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I gotta go again so bye


I STEAL THE CAPTAIN HAT ONCE AGAIN


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I gotta go again so bye


Bye


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I've never watched that movie :C


awww ohare thats so sad 
you need to watch it


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> YOU'VE NEVER WATCHED INCREDIBLES?
> and u never had starbucks and you never went into a free candy van
> WELP


I'm uncultured I k n o w

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020



ForeverALoan said:


> awww ohare thats so sad
> you need to watch it


I know I shoulddd ;;


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm uncultured I k n o w


and youve never had a milkshake-


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> i think were gonna need a bigger ship-


no dont worry there is a giant secret compartment


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> no dont worry there is a giant secret compartment
> View attachment 282712


ohh right i forgot about that


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> and youve never had a milkshake-


Yep-
There's so many things I haven't had it's s a d


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> ohh right i forgot about that


there's like 4million of those
lol and we will kill peacefully remove the unnecessary people


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

So... what... are we doing next?


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yep-
> There's so many things I haven't had it's s a d


poor ohare

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020

guys why is this in my recommended and why did i click on it-


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> So... what... are we doing next?


we are raiding the whitehouse, but Rosie left so we gotta wait.
I say we raid it tomorrow


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> So... what... are we doing next?


_crying about how uncultured I am_

Nah idk

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020



BlushingTokki77 said:


> we are raiding the whitehouse, but Rosie left so we gotta wait.
> I say we raid it tomorrow


Why not nooooow


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> poor ohare
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020
> 
> guys why is this in my recommended and why did i click on it-


I-


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

but we didnt wait for rosie for the other stuff-


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _crying about how uncultured I am_
> 
> Nah idk
> 
> ...


cuz I have to go to a partayyy soooonnnn

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020



ForeverALoan said:


> but we didnt wait for rosie for the other stuff-


ugh fine
lets go now then


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

why is everyone hanging out w people except for meeee 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020

i wanna go to a party can you take me with you


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> why is everyone hanging out w people except for meeee
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020
> 
> i wanna go to a party can you take me with you


idk
I live where there aren't too many covid cases so we can get together a little bit


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> why is everyone hanging out w people except for meeee
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020
> 
> i wanna go to a party can you take me with you


Jokes on you I didnt even want to be there

I stayed introverted on my phone the whole time


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

I SEE THE WHITEHOUSE
QUICK

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020

I GOT TRUMP
QUICK GOOOO GET THE VALUBLES


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> idk
> I live where there aren't too many covid cases so we can get together a little bit


lucky.. im in a hOt sPoT sTaTe and i actually know people who have covid -.-


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Spoiler










Uh.... Veemo?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

AND RAID THE PANTRY
I WONDER WHAT PRESIDENT WORTHY DONUTS TASTE LIKE

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020



ForeverALoan said:


> lucky.. im in a hOt sPoT sTaTe and i actually know people who have covid -.-


awww i'm sorry 
hopefully this will be over soon

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020

STOP STALLING WE ARE GOING TO BE CAUGHT BY THE POLICE


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> I SEE THE WHITEHOUSE
> QUICK
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020
> ...


YAYAYAYAYAY


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> YAYAYAYAYAY


I GOT MONEY AND ABOUT 3 BILLION DOLLARS WORTH OF IT


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

I don't wanna go in.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 4, 2020)

gotta go


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

Byee


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> gotta go


Cya


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

I think i gotta go too, but ill probably be back later im not sure though

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020

Bye guys


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Huh... maybe I should sleep on the ship...
*does a bit of math* _*NO, I'll wake up at midnight.*_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> I think i gotta go too, but ill probably be back later im not sure though
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020
> 
> Bye guys


Oh ok cya


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

I might have to sleep on the ship anyway... this is hard...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 4, 2020)

I gtg


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I gtg


Cya


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Okay... I've decided I will sleep now... Because if I don't, I might fall asleep with the laptop still opened.


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


>


Uhhhhhhhhhhhhh
I'm still going to sleep


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay... I've decided I will sleep now... Because if I don't, I might fall asleep with the laptop still opened.


Cya later! _everyone's leaving me_


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 4, 2020)

i left and theres like 7 new threads lol

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020

damn you guys got rin on board thats wild


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i left and theres like 7 new threads lol
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020
> 
> damn you guys got rin on board thats wild


It was an a d v e n t u r e


----------



## Mick (Jul 4, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i left and theres like 7 new threads lol
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020
> 
> damn you guys got rin on board thats wild



I had to leave for like, two hours at most... We did? lol


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 4, 2020)

it all makes sense now, my absences fuel new threads


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> it all makes sense now, my absences fuel new threads
> View attachment 282730


_leave more_


----------



## Clock (Jul 4, 2020)

So what happened?
I might read back, but I'm a bit lazy to since there's more.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> So what happened?
> I might read back, but I'm a bit lazy to since there's more.


Uhhh,,,, 
chaos

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020

We raided McDonald's and Starbucks and remodeled the ship and we then raided the Whitehouse


----------



## Clock (Jul 4, 2020)

That looks fun


----------



## milktae (Jul 4, 2020)

you did all that after leaving rin’s free candy van


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> That looks fun


It was lmao, you should read back if you get the chance

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020



milktae said:


> you did all that after leaving rin’s free candy van


yes we did

we also brought the van on board


----------



## milktae (Jul 4, 2020)

Where did rin go if you took the van


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

milktae said:


> Where did rin go if you took the van


She was arrested by B.O.B.

Which is short for "Bob Obviously Best"


----------



## Clock (Jul 4, 2020)

Yes Bob obviously best


----------



## milktae (Jul 4, 2020)

Oh! I remember seeing it on her profile

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020

I like punchy more though


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

milktae said:


> Oh! I remember seeing it on her profile


Y e s that's what happened
saltyy had to screenshot it and show me since rin hasn't followed me


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 4, 2020)

milktae said:


> Oh! I remember seeing it on her profile
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020
> 
> I like punchy more though


Ahh finally, someone that's right


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Ahh finally, someone that's right


_>:C_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 4, 2020)

Punchy should be the representative cat of the SS Rosie


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Punchy should be the representative cat of the SS Rosie


_*jumps off the boat*_


----------



## Clock (Jul 4, 2020)

Bob


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*jumps off the boat*_


so that's a no on punchy?

ok lol

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Bob


N o


----------



## Clock (Jul 4, 2020)

YES


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> so that's a no?
> 
> ok lol
> 
> ...


_it should be Tom
that's something we can all agree on_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _it should be Tom
> that's something we can all agree on_


I HEREBY DECLARE TOM THE REPRESENTATIVE CAT OF THE SS ROSIE


----------



## Clock (Jul 4, 2020)

YES TOM


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I HEREBY DECLARE TOM THE REPRESENTATIVE CAT OF THE SS ROSIE


YES


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 4, 2020)

Okay what happened whilst I was asleep


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 4, 2020)

AND NOW WE CELEBRATE TOM!
​i actually have to go, bye!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Okay what happened whilst I was asleep


T o m


----------



## milktae (Jul 4, 2020)

Tom is an underrated cat


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Okay what happened whilst I was asleep


We raided McDonald's, Starbucks, and the Whitehouse, remodeled our boat, Rin is arrested as you already know so we stole her van


----------



## Clock (Jul 4, 2020)

He is my favorite


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 4, 2020)

Tom thread!
					

Just a general meeting place for Tom lovers to talk and post pictures of him!



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

milktae said:


> Tom is an underrated cat


MILKTAE SPITTING FACTS


----------



## seularin (Jul 4, 2020)

can i get arrested under a different department


----------



## Clock (Jul 4, 2020)

Maybe

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020

Under Resetti


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Maybe
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020
> 
> Under Resetti


NO FOR RESETTI


----------



## Clock (Jul 4, 2020)

There’s many departments around here


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 4, 2020)

Bob is best ;-;


----------



## Clock (Jul 4, 2020)

HAIL BOB

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020

But remember Tom is the representative of the ship


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

What... happened?


----------



## Clock (Jul 4, 2020)

Idk, not much after I showed up.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What... happened?


Stuff and things


----------



## Clock (Jul 4, 2020)

Tom became the representative, which is really nice.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Okay... So what's next?


----------



## Clock (Jul 4, 2020)

Well lets wait for Rosie to respond.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Well now she disappeared


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

Hi! What did I miss?


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

Not much


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Not much


Okii
Wait when did YOU get here


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Hi! What did I miss?


Tom is the representative cat of the ship now
Thats really it


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 5, 2020)

We should raid dominos 
Any lava cakes you find are all mine, but don't worry, everything else can be yours

Once everyone is awake, we'll prepare the slaves HELPERS I MEAN to set sail.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> We should raid dominos
> Any lava cakes you find are all mine, but don't worry, everything else can be yours
> 
> Once everyone is awake, we'll prepare the slaves HELPERS I MEAN to set sail.


yasssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

Are we ready to set sail?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 5, 2020)

Probably not yet.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

ARE WE READY?!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 5, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> Probably not yet.


*ok then*

	Post automatically merged: Jul 5, 2020



seularin said:


> can i get arrested under a different department


if u want resetii


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 5, 2020)

ARG! I REQUIRE FRIES


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> ARG! I REQUIRE FRIES


I like how that was your first post


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I like how that was your first post


lol same
that's my sister


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> lol same
> that's my sister


Ohh alright lmao


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 5, 2020)

Oh uhhh... welcome to tbt!


----------



## xara (Jul 5, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> ARG! I REQUIRE FRIES



oh mood lmaoo


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 5, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> lol same
> that's my sister


Congrats on recruiting another person to our Animal Crossing cult community.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 5, 2020)

>:3

	Post automatically merged: Jul 5, 2020

Can I stay on ship?


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 5, 2020)

What is happen still


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> What is happen still


?????


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

We're going to dominos?

GOOD I NEED SOME PIZZA MY PARENTS WON'T LET ME ORDER >:3


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> We're going to dominos?
> 
> GOOD I NEED SOME PIZZA MY PARENTS WON'T LET ME ORDER >:3


PIZZA SHALL BE MINE >:3


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> PIZZA SHALL BE MINE >:3


can't we share there's probably 50 boxes?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

I WANT PIZZA TOOO


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 5, 2020)

PIZZA DOESN'T MATTER WHEN LAVA CAKE EXISTS actually pizzas good but l a v a best


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> PIZZA DOESN'T MATTER WHEN LAVA CAKE EXISTS actually pizzas good but l a v a best


Pizza > lava cake fite me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

OKAY HOW ABOUT EVERYONE GETS A DIVIDEND OF THE 10000000000000000000 BOXES THEY HAVE


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Pizza > lava cake fite me


>:C
Fine you get your pizza, and I get the cakes
But remember IM THE CAPTAIN AND WHAT I SAY IS RIGHT save me some pizza tho pls


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

WE SHARE! @Rosie977 Can have as many lava cakes as she wants. idc
BUT WE ALL SHARE THE PIZZA
also I call the soda


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

can i actually have a liter of cherry soda?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 5, 2020)

Yay the cakes mine!
Save us some soda


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> can i actually have a liter of cherry soda?


sure
BUT I WANT THE ORANGE SODA, SPRITE, AND ROOT BEEEERRR


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 5, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> WE SHARE! @Rosie977 Can have as many lava cakes as she wants. idc
> BUT WE ALL SHARE THE PIZZA
> also I call the soda


I WANT DA SODA


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Yay the cakes mine!
> Save us some soda


okie dokie

	Post automatically merged: Jul 5, 2020



OtakuTrash said:


> I WANT DA SODA


we can *share *


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 5, 2020)

Good I call the Philly cheese steak pizza


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Good I call the cheese steak pizza


I call the cheese, the ziti pizza, and the thicc one that I forget the name of


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 5, 2020)

2 days ago I had some of the driest pizza I've ever eaten so I need some better pizza now.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 5, 2020)

So should we set sail yet? We're pretty much ready...

	Post automatically merged: Jul 5, 2020

So that's a no?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> So should we set sail yet? We're pretty much ready...
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 5, 2020
> 
> So that's a no?


nah we should wait for @ForeverALoan and @Mick


----------



## Mick (Jul 5, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> nah we should wait for @ForeverALoan and @Mick



Am here!
Go go ^^


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> We should raid dominos
> Any lava cakes you find are all mine, but don't worry, everything else can be yours
> 
> Once everyone is awake, we'll prepare the slaves HELPERS I MEAN to set sail.


wait dominoes has lava cakes


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Sorry, I overslept on the ship... I'm here now.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

hiii guys
i'm back
what did I miss


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Oh sorry, the Octoling left. But I'm here now!
Where are we going next?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 5, 2020)

Tortuga


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Hmm? We're going there?


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

That would be nice


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

What will we do when we get there?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 5, 2020)

Pillage and plunder


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What will we do when we get there?


I thought Dominos


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 5, 2020)

That too


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> I thought Dominos


I was told we are going to Tortuga


----------



## Mick (Jul 5, 2020)

Tortuga has dominos?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 5, 2020)

Dominos on Tortuga


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

Wow, take us there


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Dominos on Tortuga


But I thought we were going to Dominos


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Hmm... Well, it's still pizza and lava cakes, I guess.
Wait I had this a few days ago.


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

I want lava cakes and pizza


----------



## Mick (Jul 5, 2020)

Ooh I don't care much for pizza but lava cakes sounds so good right now


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

All my leftovers are gone..._ I want more_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

What is Tortuga?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm... Well, it's still pizza and lava cakes, I guess.
> Wait I had this a few days ago.


i'm currently watching vines and I cant stop laughing


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

Oh


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> i'm currently watching vines and I cant stop laughing


That's completely unrelated to my post???


ohare01 said:


> What is Tortuga?


Google said it's in Haiti.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 5, 2020)

Dominos on Tortuga


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> That's completely unrelated to my post???
> 
> Google said it's in Haiti.


oh sorry lol
I quoted it and then I forgot what I was going to say


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

Ah yes.


----------



## Mick (Jul 5, 2020)

Gasp, we have a map! Let's go!!


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

Woohoo count me in


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

Yes let’s go


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

Mick said:


> Gasp, we have a map! Let's go!!


okkkk
but who will steer
@ForeverALoan is offline rn


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Woooo pizza and lava cakes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 5, 2020)

HOIST THE SAILS


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> okkkk
> but who will steer
> @ForeverALoan is offline rn


And so is Rosie.. I'll be captain


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Woooo pizza and lava cakes


yassss
and soda 
AND MONEY


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> HOIST THE SAILS


..Or maybe her


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> And so is Rosie.. I'll be captain


ok sounds good
*hands le hat*


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

_I want their cheese bread too_


----------



## Mick (Jul 5, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> okkkk
> but who will steer
> @ForeverALoan is offline rn



Can I steer? It doesn't look so hard


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> ok sounds good
> *hands le hat*


_nah I'll give it to frog slime -hands her le hat-_


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

Mick said:


> Can I steer? It doesn't look so hard


I already gave le hat to @ohare01


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Pizzz pizza pizza pizza


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

ok @FrogslimeOfficial you are the temporary captain
unless ForeverAloan died


----------



## Mick (Jul 5, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> I already gave le hat to @ohare01



Do you really need a silly hat to steer a ship?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

oh wait frogslime needs a room
I will make her (?) one


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

Maybe, so we can know who is and who’s not


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

Mick said:


> Do you really need a silly hat to steer a ship?


*yes.*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

ForeverALoan goes on hiatus a lot. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Mick (Jul 5, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> *yes.*


Aw, man... Guess I need a silly hat too


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 5, 2020)

Heck yeah, I got a hat.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

@FrogslimeOfficial this is ur room on our yacht


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 5, 2020)

I love how our whole motivation is Dominos. This is great.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I love how our whole motivation is Dominos. This is great.
> 
> View attachment 283032


Ikr lmao


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

the girls room which has Me, @OtakuTrash , @ForeverALoan and @Seastar is this


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> the girls room which has Me, @OtakuTrash , @ForeverALoan and @Seastar is this
> View attachment 283033


Whats mine


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

All this talk about "silly hats" is making my younger self come out. HELP


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

_and yes I'm a girl_


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

and the boys room is this, but it only has @Mick until another boi joins us


----------



## Mick (Jul 5, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> the girls room which has Me, @OtakuTrash , @ForeverALoan and @Seastar is this
> View attachment 283033



What was mine again?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Whats mine


oh wait srry you are in that room too lol


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> and the boys room is this, but it only has @Mick until another boi joins us
> View attachment 283034


Waaaaaait what's my room ;;

	Post automatically merged: Jul 5, 2020



BlushingTokki77 said:


> oh wait srry you are in that room too lol


Oh oki


----------



## Mick (Jul 5, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> and the boys room is this, but it only has @Mick until another boi joins us
> View attachment 283034



Wow you beat me to it
what a ninja


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

Mick said:


> What was mine again?


sent it


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Aaand @MapleSilver has the deck, I think.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Aaand @MapleSilver has the deck, I think.


yup
I have still yet to make an ink puddle room 4 u though


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> yup
> I have still yet to make an ink puddle room 4 u though


_I can make ink puddles myself. Do you not know where the ink comes from?_


----------



## Mick (Jul 5, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> and the boys room is this, but it only has @Mick until another boi joins us
> View attachment 283034



Not pictured: scorch marks off screen from fireball throwing practice


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

the kitchen for Ronald to make up Mcfood is this


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

Uh 

When do we raid Dominos


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

Mick said:


> Not pictured: scorch marks off screen from fireball throwing practice


lol but Maple goes on the deck


----------



## Mick (Jul 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _I can make ink puddles myself. Do you not know where the ink comes from?_



Do we... do we want to know?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Uh
> 
> When do we raid Dominos


oh haiiii 
soon after I finish the overview of our Yacht


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Mick said:


> Not pictured: scorch marks off screen from fireball throwing practice


_Oh no._


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

Mick said:


> Do we... do we want to know?


I dont think so....


----------



## Mick (Jul 5, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> lol but Maple goes on the deck



I was promised I could be taught this ability c:


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Uh
> 
> When do we raid Dominos


NOW LETS GO GO GO


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

Mick said:


> I was promised I could be taught this ability c:


ahh ok


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

N O 
WE RAID NOW I NEED


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Mick said:


> Do we... do we want to know?


I wasn't actually going to answer that.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> N O
> WE RAID NOW I NEED


ok lets goooooo


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

YES 

I'M KEEPING LAVA CAKE FOR ROSIE


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 5, 2020)

Aight, let's gooo.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

YAY


----------



## Mick (Jul 5, 2020)

RAISE THE ANCHOR


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

@FrogslimeOfficial Nice pirate outfit!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

dis our living room


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

I am boberina the pirate


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 5, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> dis our living roomView attachment 283037


Should I compile all the rooms into one picture?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I am boberina the pirate
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 5, 2020
> 
> ...


:3


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Woooo pizzzzaaaaa


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Should I compile all the rooms into one picture?


if you want to


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

I don’t know my position here....


----------



## Mick (Jul 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Should I compile all the rooms into one picture?



I was thinking of compiling all the rooms in the opening post, let me know of you do


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I don’t know my position here....


quick question
ru a boy or a girl so we know what room you go in


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

I'm craving pizza so hardddd 

I think I have a frozen one I can make


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> quick question
> ru a boy or a girl so we know what room you go in


Female


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I don’t know my position here....


_I don't either lol_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 5, 2020)

Mick said:


> I was thinking of compiling all the rooms in the opening post, let me know of you do


I can make a layout picture that you can add.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Female


ok! You can go in the girls room with me, @Seastar , @ForeverALoan @OtakuTrash @ohare01 and @Saltyy


----------



## Mick (Jul 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I don’t know my position here....


That seems to depend on whether you have a silly hat


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

Mick said:


> That seems to depend on whether you have a silly hat


:3

	Post automatically merged: Jul 5, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Female


unless you want your own room


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Mick said:


> That seems to depend on whether you have a silly hat


Steve's got a silly hat   
You broke me. Are you happy now?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

Yayaya I actually want pizza now


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

I don’t mind sharing


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Steve's got a silly hat
> You broke me. Are you happy now?


how did you make that? so coool
im a noob

	Post automatically merged: Jul 5, 2020



Clockwise said:


> I don’t mind sharing


ok sounds good


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 5, 2020)

What color is the ship


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> how did you make that? so coool
> im a noob


Inline spoiler code


----------



## Mick (Jul 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Steve's got a silly hat
> You broke me. Are you happy now?



Very


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Are we there yet?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> What color is the ship


I sent an overview pic
lemme find it from my files again


----------



## Mick (Jul 5, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> I sent an overview pic
> lemme find it from my files again
> View attachment 283038



I almost forgot about the slide <3


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

Amazing


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

Mick said:


> I almost forgot about the slide <3


how could uuuuuuu


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Aaaaaa I'm hungry. Where's the pizza?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> we gotta thank @s
> 
> how could uuuuuuu


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Aaaaaa I'm hungry. Where's the pizza?


Same


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

LETS GOO ALREADY


----------



## Mick (Jul 5, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> how could uuuuuuu



I guess I am too forgetful for this thread


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

Let’s go, I’m craving for pizza


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

Mick said:


> I guess I am too forgetful for this thread


xDDDDD


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Pizza, here we come!


----------



## Mick (Jul 5, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> LETS GOO ALREADY



I called to raise the anchor but nobody helped! It's way too heavy for me >.>


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Let’s go, I’m craving for pizza


ok @FrogslimeOfficial pls set sail now
According to the map it should take like 6 seconds to arrive


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

Don’t we have a crane for it?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 5, 2020)

Mick said:


> I called to raise the anchor but nobody helped! It's way too heavy for me >.>


I'll help!

Also, which cat represents the ship, again?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

Mick said:


> I called to raise the anchor but nobody helped! It's way too heavy for me >.>


ugh lemme do it
*lifts anchor with no problem*


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

Tom is the rep of the ship


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'll help!
> 
> Also, which cat represents the ship, again?


ROSIE


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'll help!
> 
> Also, which cat represents the ship, again?


Tom!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Tom


nooooo


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'll help!
> 
> Also, which cat represents the ship, again?


Tom, I think.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> ROSIE


No it's Tom. The Rosie we're talking about is a user


----------



## Mick (Jul 5, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> ok @FrogslimeOfficial pls set sail now
> According to the map it should take like 6 seconds to arrive



That sounds wrong but the map knows all

Ah wait, I see it has a shortcut


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> nooooo


_W h a t_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> nooooo


It is Tom


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> No it's Tom. The Rosie we're talking about is a user


i know
I think i missed the Tom part

	Post automatically merged: Jul 5, 2020

sorry frens


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> i know
> I think i missed the Tom part


Yea lmao


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 5, 2020)

Alright, time to se sail.
LAVA CAAAKES


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yea lmao


I don't know whether I should laugh or cry in a hole.....


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

It’s fine


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Woomy wants pizza
Even though she's likely going to have chicken later.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> I don't know whether I should laugh or cry in a hole.....


Nah it's aight


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

Oh


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Woomy wants pizza
> Even though she's likely going to have chicken later.


LETS JUST GOOO
i want my pizza


----------



## Mick (Jul 5, 2020)

Are we there yet


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> ok! You can go in the girls room with me, @Seastar , @ForeverALoan @OtakuTrash @ohare01 and @Saltyy


I thought we were a giant yacht why do we share rooms


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Who's in charge of moving the ship??


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

YES PIZZA


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I thought we were a giant yacht why do we share rooms


True


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I thought we were a giant yacht why do we share rooms


idk because I said so
and I am the yacht designer


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I thought we were a giant yacht why do we share rooms


Cuz sleepovers are fun


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> idk because I said so
> and I am the yacht designer


I will overthrow you

SHE'S HOGGING THE ROOMS TO HERSELF


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

If you want ur own room I can make u one


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Cuz sleepovers are fun


tru


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I will overthrow you
> 
> SHE'S HOGGING THE ROOMS TO HERSELF


???? if u want ur own room I can give u one...?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> ???? if u want ur own room I can give u one...?


I hate sharing rooms so y e s


----------



## Mick (Jul 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Who's in charge of moving the ship??



Not me, I don't have a hat  

I guess we're just drifting


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

I had to share a room with my mom for a few years, it sucked


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

Oh


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I hate sharing rooms so y e s


ok this is your room


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

*is holding a bowl of popcorn chicken*
_This is taking forever._


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> ok this is your room
> View attachment 283039


y e y


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *is holding a bowl of popcorn chicken*
> _This is taking forever._


@FrogslimeOfficial I just took your hat
@ohare01 your the captain now
*hands le hat*


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

I can’t wait for the trip


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> @FrogslimeOfficial I just took your hat
> @ohare01 your the captain now
> *hands le hat*


O h ok

OFF TO DOMINOS WE GO


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> O h ok
> 
> OFF TO DOMINOS WE GO


yayy finally


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

I'm making bread stickssss


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Wooooooo pizza!


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

Lets go to Dominos


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I'm making bread stickssss


oooooooooooooooo gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

VROOOOOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Aaaaaa not too fast, I don't want to get wet.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

WE'RE HERE!
@ohare01 @Seastar and @Saltyy DISTRACT!
@Clockwise and @Mick we steal


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 5, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> @FrogslimeOfficial I just took your hat
> @ohare01 your the captain now
> *hands le hat*


AH MY HAT


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> oooooooooooooooo gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme


only if you give me a few liters of cherry soda


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 5, 2020)

MY MUSTACHE


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> AH MY HAT


u no steer
I take


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> WE'RE HERE!
> @ohare01 @Seastar and @Saltyy DISTRACT!
> @Clockwise and @Mick we steal


NO I WANT TO STEAL

FINE I'LL BE A KAREN


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Uhhhhhh *tries to cover the employees in ink as a distraction*


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> only if you give me a few liters of cherry soda


fiiiiiiine
I dont like cherry soda anyways
*hands entire cherry soda machine*


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

W


BlushingTokki77 said:


> u no steer
> I take


 W h a I'm captain

AND WERE HERE LETS GO IN


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uhhhhhh *tries to cover the employees in ink as a distraction*


good job :3


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

*Takes pizza secretly*


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

_*rambles on and on about anime*_


----------



## Mick (Jul 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> NO I WANT TO STEAL
> 
> FINE I'LL BE A KAREN



If you complain about the service I'll steal the manager


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 5, 2020)

Quick where's the breadstick sauce


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

WAWAWAWAWAWAWAW EMPLOYEE TAKE THAT
He died permanently passed out


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

*to employee :

HOW DARE YOU NOT CUT MY PIZZA PERFECTLY INTO EIGHT

I DEMAND TO SPEAK TO YOUR MANAGER *


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

Takes the soda from the fridge


----------



## Mick (Jul 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Quick where's the breadstick sauce


At the 'b' for 'breadstick sauce'


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Aaaaaaaaaaaa they're mad at me for covering them in ink!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Takes the soda from the fridge


I STOLE THE MACHINE! IT GOES IN THE GIRLS ROOM


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

*takes lava cake*


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaa they're mad at me for covering them in ink!


Splat them then
don't you have a Kensa Charger or something


----------



## Mick (Jul 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *to employee :
> 
> HOW DARE YOU NOT CUT MY PIZZA PERFECTLY INTO EIGHT
> 
> I DEMAND TO SPEAK TO YOUR MANAGER *



*steals the manager while they are distracted by this complaint*


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

Mick said:


> *steals the manager while they are distracted by this complaint*


*kills permanently passes out Manager*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Splat them then
> don't you have a Kensa Charger or something


Uhhh I play Smash Bros., I don't know.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 5, 2020)

Arrived at my landlord’s hotel since a branch fell through my HOUSE
Fifteenth floor.
God, that elevator ride almost made me faint.
It went so fast.
Oh yeah, and really fancy toaster. Im not joking.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

*talks about how I wish I could watch jojo*


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uhhh I play Smash Bros., I don't know.


when why tf r u an inkling


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Arrived at my landlord’s hotel since a branch fell through my HOUSE
> Fifteenth floor.
> God, that elevator ride almost made me faint.
> It went so fast.
> Oh yeah, and really fancy toaster. Im not joking.


What this is a roleplay


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Arrived at my landlord’s hotel since a branch fell through my HOUSE
> Fifteenth floor.
> God, that elevator ride almost made me faint.
> It went so fast.
> Oh yeah, and really fancy toaster. Im not joking.


?? We're robbing Dominos but ok


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Arrived at my landlord’s hotel since a branch fell through my HOUSE
> Fifteenth floor.
> God, that elevator ride almost made me faint.
> It went so fast.
> Oh yeah, and really fancy toaster. Im not joking.


I-I....


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

*Looks for more things to steal*


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Arrived at my landlord’s hotel since a branch fell through my HOUSE
> Fifteenth floor.
> God, that elevator ride almost made me faint.
> It went so fast.
> Oh yeah, and really fancy toaster. Im not joking.


when did _you _get here

	Post automatically merged: Jul 5, 2020



BlushingTokki77 said:


> when did _you _get here


i'm not making you a yacht room


----------



## Mick (Jul 5, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> *kills permanently passes out Manager*


Please don't D: Mah manager


----------



## Kurb (Jul 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What this is a roleplay


No
Am being serious
This happened to me


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> No
> Am being serious
> This happened to me


Who cares get out the roleplay thread


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Arrived at my landlord’s hotel since a branch fell through my HOUSE
> Fifteenth floor.
> God, that elevator ride almost made me faint.
> It went so fast.
> Oh yeah, and really fancy toaster. Im not joking.


HE'S A DISTRACTION SENT BY DOMINOS
Edit: my bad.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> when why tf r u an inkling


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ?? We're robbing Dominos but ok


GUYS I STOLE THE MONEY
12,322, 12,223 
12,233 DOLLARS


----------



## Kurb (Jul 5, 2020)

This was the toaster fyi


----------



## Mick (Jul 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> No
> Am being serious
> This happened to me


would you like to speak to the manager

they may or may not respond


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

Mick said:


> Please don't D: Mah manager


too *late*


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

*Passes out a chef after nearly being caught*


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


>


I-.....


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

Mick said:


> would you like to speak to the manager
> 
> they may or may not respond


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 5, 2020)

I'm here-
Oh we're raiding dominos?
*Smacks employee with katana*


----------



## Mick (Jul 5, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> GUYS I STOLE THE MONEY
> 12,322, 12,223
> 12,233 DOLLARS


We have to bury it!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 5, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> I'm here-
> Oh we're raiding dominos?
> *Smacks employee with katana*


CAPTAIN


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

Yes we must bury it


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> I-.....


I play Inkling in Smash Bros. and Octoling in Splatoon 2.
Shhhhhhhh.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

Mick said:


> We have to bury it!


nonono we spend it
or we save it in our money vault


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Yes we must bury it


B u r y

	Post automatically merged: Jul 5, 2020



BlushingTokki77 said:


> nonono we spend it
> or we save it in our money vault
> View attachment 283043


Hmm.. Save it


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> B u r y
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 5, 2020
> 
> ...


no we can *have it*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'm here-
> Oh we're raiding dominos?
> *Smacks employee with katana*


The captain's back!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

if u bury I steal le hat


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 5, 2020)

Okay I know we're in the middle of a raid
And I don't know how yachts are laid out
And I think the captain's room is in the control panel
But


lmao graphic design is my passion
OH SHOOT I FORGOT TO LABEL SALTYY'S ROOM


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 5, 2020)

The police are here!
Block the door so I can secure the pizzas, after that, we're out


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

There’s a customer, we must do something!


----------



## Mick (Jul 5, 2020)

We can bury it... in the safe!!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 5, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> The police are here!
> Block the door so I can secure the pizzas, after that, we're out



Oh no D:


----------



## Kurb (Jul 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I play Inkling in Smash Bros. and Octoling in Splatoon 2.
> Shhhhhhhh.


Ok but i main Game and Watch
You wanna 1v1 later


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Okay I know we're in the middle of a raid
> And I don't know how yachts are laid out
> And I think the captain's room is in the control panel
> ButView attachment 283044
> ...


YASSSS I LOVE IT


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

*Grabs wood and tries to unscrew nails*
look for a hammer


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> The police are here!
> Block the door so I can secure the pizzas, after that, we're out


dont worry I killed permanently passed them out


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

GIVE ME THE CHERRY SODA


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Ok but i main Game and Watch
> You wanna 1v1 later


Get out of the rp thread if u aint gonna rp


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

Yes thank you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 5, 2020)

Okay, I fixed it.


Spoiler: Fixamundo


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> GIVE ME THE CHERRY SODA


ok, ok! Here
I have u the whole cherry soda machine


----------



## Kurb (Jul 5, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Get out of the rp thread if u aint gonna rp


KBAII
Also my PopTart is done


----------



## Mick (Jul 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> There’s a customer, we must do something!



*blocks the door with the customer*


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> KBAII
> Also my PopTart is done


nobody carresss


----------



## Kurb (Jul 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Okay, I fixed it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Fixamundo
> ...


Do you want me to Photoshop it correctly


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Okay I know we're in the middle of a raid
> And I don't know how yachts are laid out
> And I think the captain's room is in the control panel
> ButView attachment 283044
> ...


PERFECT


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Do you want me to Photoshop it correctly


That'd be fantastical.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Do you want me to Photoshop it correctly


no get ouuuttt
u aint roleplaying

	Post automatically merged: Jul 5, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> That'd be fantastical.


no it wooulldnnntttt


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 5, 2020)

AHHH we forgot to steal the secret poptart stash

Who knows how to crack a safe?


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

Let’s try to finish up, I think I took all of the breadsticks.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Do you want me to Photoshop it correctly


No


----------



## Kurb (Jul 5, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> no get ouuuttt
> u aint roleplaying
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 5, 2020
> ...


Too bad i’m fixing it
Bad graphic design makes me angry


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Too bad i’m fixing it
> Bad graphic design makes me angry


ok


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> AHHH we forgot to steal the secret poptart stash
> 
> Who knows how to crack a safe?


Do you have a pick lock?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 5, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> no get ouuuttt
> u aint roleplaying
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 5, 2020
> ...


D:


----------



## Mick (Jul 5, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> no get ouuuttt
> u aint roleplaying
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 5, 2020
> ...



Kurb is a photoshop hero, we should take the offer o:


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

Mick said:


> Kurb is a photoshop hero, we should take the offer o:


ok


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Do you have a pick lock?


You can also turn a hairpin into one


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> D:


okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Kurb (Jul 5, 2020)

Ok so
I need someone to DM me the source images


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 5, 2020)

Eh who cares.

I'll pry open door with my katana


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Ok so
> I need someone to DM me the source images


they are in the chat


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

Aaaaa


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 5, 2020)

We have the poptarts!

Anything else?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> We have the poptarts!
> 
> Anything else?


I think that's it?


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

Oh no, I spot another worker.
*passes out worker*


----------



## Mick (Jul 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Eh who cares.
> 
> I'll pry open door with my katana



Yesss


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> You can also turn a hairpin into one


We have to call in a professional.


Spoiler









Idk who's gonna even get the reference.


----------



## Mick (Jul 5, 2020)

I think we run?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> We have to call in a professional.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


not me o:

	Post automatically merged: Jul 5, 2020



Mick said:


> I think we run?


no i killed permanently passed them out


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Let’s try to finish up, I think I took all of the breadsticks.


can i have some


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 5, 2020)

Argh set the sails!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 5, 2020)

gotta go
have fun
dont do anything important without me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 5, 2020)

After this raid we should go to Olive Garden for some croutons.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 5, 2020)

Ok i’ll figure out the rest
Ohotoshop will be done in 10


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Argh set the sails!


One question.. How do we sail to these places.. Without any water??


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> After this raid we should go to Olive Garden for some croutons.


AND THE BREADSTICKS


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> One question.. How do we sail to these places.. Without any water??


We shall take the sewers


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> can i have some


Don’t worry, I splitted it equally


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> One question.. How do we sail to these places.. Without any water??


SHH DONT QUESTION


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> After this raid we should go to Olive Garden for some croutons.


C r o u t o n s :0


ohare01 said:


> One question.. How do we sail to these places.. Without any water??


That is a forbidden question


----------



## Mick (Jul 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> One question.. How do we sail to these places.. Without any water??



It's a friendship, it doesn't need water
_only willpower_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Aaaaa sorry, I got lost in Dominoes



Kurb said:


> Ok but i main Game and Watch
> You wanna 1v1 later


I only play it for fun... I'm actually really bad.


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

Let’s take from Chilis as well


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

you can really tell how starved we are when we virtually raid food places


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

Mick said:


> It's a friendship, it doesn't need water


Ohh, alright lol

	Post automatically merged: Jul 5, 2020



Saltyy said:


> you can really tell how starved we are when we virtually raid food places


LOL


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Let’s take from Chilis as well


hi welcome to chillis


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 5, 2020)

Spoiler: spooky









The Davy Jones of the sewers


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

We must pass him out


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

I'm not going in the sewers... That might kill me.


----------



## Mick (Jul 5, 2020)

That was a good raid. I'm going to sleep. ^^


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 5, 2020)

Wait no sewers

We have a yacht
And cannons


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

GUYS WE ARENT IN THE SEWERS

CLEARLY WE HAVE A MAGIC INVISIBLE FLOATING YACHT


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

YES


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 5, 2020)

Can't you go in without the boat?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> GUYS WE ARENT IN THE SEWERS
> 
> CLEARLY WE HAVE A MAGIC INVISIBLE FLOATING YACHT


Riiiiiiiight


----------



## Kurb (Jul 5, 2020)

Ok so
What rooms do i include


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

So....
Are we done with Dominos?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Ok so
> What rooms do i include


my room, captain room, ronald mcdonald room, girl cabin, boy cabin, living room


----------



## Kurb (Jul 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> my room, captain room, ronald mcdonald room, girl cabin, boy cabin, living room


...Ronald McDonald room?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 5, 2020)

Wait do I have a room?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Don't forget @MapleSilver's deck


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ...Ronald McDonald room?


he cooks us mcfood

we kidnapped him


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ...Ronald McDonald room?


Ah yes our slave MCOOK I MEAN MCOOK

	Post automatically merged: Jul 5, 2020

I just realized we didn't steal the Starbucks girl


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

that reminds me

HEY SLAVE CLOWN COOK ME A BOIGA


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

Did we steal a Dominos worker?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Ah yes our slave MCOOK I MEAN MCOOK
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 5, 2020
> 
> I just realized we didn't steal the Starbucks girl


DANG IT WE HAVE TO GO BACK TO A DIFFERENT STARBUCKS I WANT A LATTE


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> that reminds me
> 
> HEY SLAVE CLOWN COOK ME A BOIGA


That's a snake.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

POST 1000
GIVE ME CAKEE


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 5, 2020)

aww sad we forgot Starbucks girl
Oh and we should go to Wendy's to steal Wendy too

AND 1000 POSTS YAY


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Jul 5, 2020



Seastar said:


> That's a snake.


no we stole ronald mcdonald


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no we stole ronald mcdonald


You asked him to cook a snake.


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

What about Starbucks on Easter island, they have one.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 5, 2020)

So, add a Rosie design to the hull?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You asked him to cook a snake.


boiga = burger but dumb


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What about Starbucks on Easter island, they have one.


LET'S GO!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 5, 2020



Kurb said:


> So, add a Rosie design to the hull?


Wait what

Tom


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> So, add a Rosie design to the hull?


_No, Tom._


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> aww sad we forgot Starbucks girl
> Oh and we should go to Wendy's to steal Wendy too
> 
> AND 1000 POSTS YAY


Wendy's will insult our enemies until they cry.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

OKAY GUYS

WE GO TO A DIFF STARBUCKS AND STEAL AN EMPLOYEE

THEN WE GO TO DOMINOS AND STEAL THE PIZZA MAKER

THEN WE GO TO WENDYS AND STEAL WENDY

LAST BUT NOT LEAST WE STEAL THE KING OF BURGERS


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Okay, but when do we steal something that isn't food?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> OKAY GUYS
> 
> WE GO TO A DIFF STARBUCKS AND STEAL AN EMPLOYEE
> 
> ...


And Arby's, cuz they got the meats.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay, but when do we steal something that isn't food?


fine, after all that we go to ebay and steal everything, they have plushies
ignore the fact ebay is a website, it's now a place


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

Burger king


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Also, if you consider going in any seafood restaurants, I am staying on the ship.


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

Red lobster


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 5, 2020)

Definitely chick fil a too


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Definitely chick fil a too


Hmm


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Definitely chick fil a too


OH MY GOD YES

I'M SIMPLY DYING FOR A COOKIES AND CREAM MILKSHAKE


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

Lets look for an island with Chick fil a


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

I don't like Chick-fil-a anymore


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

I have now been reminded that i've been craving a milkshake for a few weeks


----------



## Kurb (Jul 5, 2020)

You asked, i deliver.


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

I found an island with Chick fil a


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

_Now I want a milkshake from Sonic, Dairy Queen, or Checkers. Aaaaaaaaaa_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 5, 2020)

nevermind


----------



## Kurb (Jul 5, 2020)

Oh yeah,
I couldn’t fit all names in the pic so i made the label individual cabins


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Red lobster


I love their biscuits


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 5, 2020)

There's one on chicken island!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I found an island with Chick fil a


WE RAID RIGHT NOW

I CALL DIBS ON A MILKSHAKE

ALSO STEAL SOMEONE SO THEY MAKE US MILKSHAKES

	Post automatically merged: Jul 5, 2020

* WAFFLE FRIES*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Actually, I'm going to stay on the ship


----------



## Kurb (Jul 5, 2020)

I made it
Was it supposed to be a pirate ship orrrr


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

*I WANT WAFFLE FRIES AND A MILKSHAKE *

*I'M GONNA DIE WITHOUT THEM   *


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I made it
> Was it supposed to be a pirate ship orrrr


Apparently not.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 5, 2020)

I just tried to get up and my leg fell asleep and i almopast slid


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

I'M ALREADY AT THE ENTRANCE HURRY UP FELLAS


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ALSO STEAL SOMEONE SO THEY MAKE US MILKSHAKES


Keep them away from me then.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 5, 2020)

Alright. We go in through the window

*CANNONS GO BOOM*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 5, 2020)

AHHHG MY FOOT


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> AHHHG MY FOOT


Wha?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

I'M NOT BEING A KAREN THIS TIME I'M STEALING

*kills puts an employee to eternal rest with secret purple katana*


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

Goes inside the kitchen to steal chicken


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 5, 2020)

*clobbers _many_ victims with katana*

STEAL THE CHICKENS!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

I already had chicken.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

I fell asleep what's going on I actually got distracted with a group chat


----------



## Kurb (Jul 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wha?


It fell asleep


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

STEAL CHICKEN
PASSES OUT CHEF AND TAKES HIM TO THE SHIP
HE SHALL COOK FOR US NOW


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

*grabs 5 milkshakes and throws them at you all*

CATCH IT AND DRINK ITTTTTTTT

*while doing this puts another employee to eternal rest*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I fell asleep what's going on I actually got distracted with a group chat


Everyone's going in Chick-Fil-A except me.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 5, 2020)

I stole a knife


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

STEALS WAFFLE FRIES FROM THE FRYING MACHINE AND PASSES OUT ANOTHER CHEF
LOOKS FOR SECRET RECIPE


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

*takes the plastic balls from the ball pit*

WE WILL MAKE A BALL PIT INSIDE OF OUR YACHT AND YOU GUYS CAN'T STOP ME


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

A ball pit?


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

STEALS THE STRUCTURE INSIDE CHICKFILA KID ROOM AND TAKES IT TO SHIP


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> STEALS THE STRUCTURE INSIDE CHICKFILA KID ROOM AND TAKES IT TO SHIP


_W h a t_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> AHHHG MY FOOT


Quick he needs a peg leg!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *takes the plastic balls from the ball pit*
> 
> WE WILL MAKE A BALL PIT INSIDE OF OUR YACHT AND YOU GUYS CAN'T STOP ME


Y a y

*Katana clobbers more employees*


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

YES THE KID STRUCTURE


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

The kids room is breaking me and bringing up childhood memories


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

Y a y

*steals some lemonade because I actually love their lemonade*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 5, 2020)

Oh no the memories (╥﹏╥)

THE SECRET RECIPE IS MINE!


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


>


i heard a girl got assaulted in there actually


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


>


_Aaaaaaaahhhhhhhh whyyyyyyyyyyyyy_


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> i heard a girl got assaulted in there actually


yikes...
*takes car*


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> i heard a girl got assaulted in there actually


I-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I-


parents told me it when we went to a chick fil a once


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> i heard a girl got assaulted in there actually


There's a reason I'm not going in that restaurant anymore but wow yikes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

told me not to go near it or inside of those things even though why would i


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

I don't go in that car tbh


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 5, 2020)

Oh no don't take the car actually


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Oh no don't take the car actually





Clockwise said:


> I don't go in that car tbh


wait why what


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

Leaves car in chickfila


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

That picture of the kid's room actually made me miss Chuck E. Cheese's.


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

lets leave the car there, lets not take it with us

	Post automatically merged: Jul 5, 2020

Lets not take the structure, leaves sloppy structure at chickfila


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> That picture of the kid's room actually made me miss Chuck E. Cheese's.


I hate chuck E cheese actually

just a bad story that goes along with chuck e cheese whenever it gets mentioned


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 5, 2020)

Ooh I want the cow never been to Chuck e cheese


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

I have a small plush of it irl


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

no but seriously why won't you guys take the car from chick fil a


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

Crime maybe, take it if you want
the story made me change my mind


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 5, 2020)

So... we're pretty much done here? let's go back to the yacht


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

nah i don't want the car just asking

yeah lets go back to the yacht


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

Let’s go back
chickfila looks like it was ravaged by a tornado


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

do we ever even sleep


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 5, 2020)

idk what happened with Bob?


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

No sleep is for the weak
We have caffeine in the boat


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> idk what happened with Bob?


@ohare01  knows what happened

long story short @Dude_Skillz happened


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> @ohare01  knows what happened
> 
> long story short @Dude_Skillz happened


And dude_skillz got banned, I didn’t see much though and a mod was in a convo.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> @ohare01  knows what happened
> 
> long story short @Dude_Skillz happened


oh right. I was wondering why he was banned, guess that's it.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> oh right. I was wondering why he was banned


wait were you in that convo


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> wait were you in that convo


no


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I have a small plush of it irl


Wait so do I


Saltyy said:


> do we ever even sleep


I slept


Rosie977 said:


> idk what happened with Bob?


I heard about it but didn't see it.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 5, 2020)

Wait what happened I had to go AFK


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

long story short

dudeskillz the genius posted some disgusting art that I only saw for a split second (didn't click on the spoiler)

but was still EW


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> long story short
> 
> dudeskillz the genius posted some disgusting art that I only saw for a split second (didn't click on the spoiler)
> 
> but was still EW


Oh, uck. Was it in this thread or another?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oh, uck. Was it in this thread or another?


a private group chat actually


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oh, uck. Was it in this thread or another?


It wasn't in a thread.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

I dunno exactly what was in the pic but O.O

bob was naked or some crap and NO NO NO


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oh, uck. Was it in this thread or another?


Conversation I was in with @ohare01 @Saltyy @ProbablyNotJosuke and @Dude_Skillz
i didn’t get to see it and I’m glad


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

I didn't want to find out what everyone saw


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

i don't know if @ProbablyNotJosuke saw it or not


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Okaaaay what are we raiding next?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 5, 2020)

So is he banned forever? Probably should be


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 5, 2020)

_*Where am i*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> So is he banned forever? Probably should be


i think he is actually


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

Maybe Wendy’s?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 5, 2020)

Bob! Do somethin’!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*Where am i*_


Why'd you ping him? Now he's on the ship.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*Where am i*_


A PIRATE SHIP WE RAIDED MCDONALD'S AND STARBUCKS AND THE WHITE HOUSE AND DOMINO'S AND CHICK FIL A AND ITS A YACHT


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Bob! Do somethin’!


_*Don't say Bob right now.*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

is it bad I'm getting a bit teary eyed over a purple cat


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 5, 2020)

Yohoho i’m gonna plunder your poopdeck


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> is it bad I'm getting a bit teary eyed over a purple cat


Whaaaat no please don't ;-;


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 5, 2020)

_*Look at me*_
_I am the captain now_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Yohoho i’m gonna plunder your poopdeck


LMAO


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*Look at me*_
> _I am the captain now_


N o
youre a poopdeck plunderer actually


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Yohoho i’m gonna plunder your poopdeck


_it's a big fancy yacht_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> is it bad I'm getting a bit teary eyed over a purple cat


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ;-;


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 5, 2020)

_*I am the captain now*_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*I am the captain now*_


You have to fight Rosie first


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _it's a big fancy yacht_


_*Every ship has a poopdeck is law *_according to me, aka the new captain


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*I am the captain now*_


_ok but first you need the captains hat -snatches it from Rosie-_


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

The yacht costs 1000000000000000000000000000 dollars


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*I am the captain now*_


NO
FIGHT ME FIRST


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You have to fight Rosie first


_*I have the power of God and anime you fools*_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _ok but first you need the captains hat -snatches it from Rosie-_


_Whos side are you on_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> NO
> FIGHT ME FIRST


_DONT HURT HIM
ILL HURT YOU_

	Post automatically merged: Jul 5, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> _Whos side are you on_


_His because I'm biased maybe_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*I have the power of God and anime you fools*_


?????


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> NO
> FIGHT ME FIRST


*mf yeets Rosie off the ship*
Any objections?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*I have the power of God and anime you fools*_


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

...


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _DONT HURT HIM
> ILL HURT YOU_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 5, 2020
> ...


We're both anime, immortal and powerful.
it'll be fine


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> *mf yeets Rosie off the ship*
> Any objections?


UH-


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


>


Isabelle profile pic


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

DON'T FUDGE WITH ME, I HAVE THE POWER OF GOD AND ANIME ON MY SIDE

HIYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> We're both anime, immortal and powerful.
> it'll be fine


_still. don't_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> We're both anime, immortal and powerful.
> it'll be fine


Wait so maybe we shouldn’t fight so they don’t die in the crossfire


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Isabelle profile pic


OML what


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> *mf yeets Rosie off the ship*
> Any objections?


LOL


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> *mf yeets Rosie off the ship*
> Any objections?


ahem


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Please don't yeet me... I'll dissolve in the water...


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


>


why'd he have to swear


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

i can quote 15 iconic vines


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

Knife


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why'd he have to swear


sorry


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

Let’s go to wendys now or take chicken from KFC


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 283068


NOOOOOO


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

oh boy i wonder whats in my recommended


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Let’s go to wendys now or take chicken from KFC


Omg I haven't had KFC in forever


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

Let’s go to KFC


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> oh boy i wonder whats in my recommended


Same mine is weird


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> NOOOOOO


again. anime.

We're done anyway, I won


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

What's happening?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ahem View attachment 283067


_SPECIAL MOVE: OKUYASU I SUMMON THEE

_


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

It’s this island


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

my recommended is b r o k e n


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

I always clean my youtube history no matter what


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I always clean my youtube history no matter what


*what have you been watching*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> oh boy i wonder whats in my recommended





ohare01 said:


> Same mine is weird


Hmm... mine looks pretty normal...
"Steamed Hams but it's Shulk and Reyn" _*UH never mind. Not normal.*_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 283071


I-


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 283072


Did- did you really bring a sword to a gunfight


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *what have you been watching*


_oh my-_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Did- did you really bring a sword to a gunfight


yes


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *what have you been watching*


Normal stuff, AC stuff that’s it, nothing inappropriate I swear.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

This thread is going too faaaast


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

_OMG Youtube is actually asking me to rate Calamari Inkantation Whaaaaaaaat_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 5, 2020)

_Bruh this jank thing can’t send gifs for me_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

First stuff in my recommended- pretty normal


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

Oh...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 5, 2020)

oml what am I witnessing


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> First stuff in my recommended- pretty normal
> View attachment 283074


You know what cancel the fight i want cake now

	Post automatically merged: Jul 5, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oml what am I witnessing


Weebs fighting while the crew discusses youtube


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oml what am I witnessing


Uhhhhh


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

I just like to keep my history clean, so I don’t see any recommended, idk why.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

Nvm it got weird these are the next 2-


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Nvm it got weird these are the next 2-
> View attachment 283075


I literally just watched the bottom one


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I literally just watched the bottom one


_what-_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

_I rated it lol._


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

Uhhhhh



_these are the next ones.. what is going on any more_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

time to look at MY recommended


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Uhhhhh
> View attachment 283077
> _these are the next ones.. what is going on any more_


W h a t


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 5, 2020)

*laughs in no recommended*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 5, 2020)

So when do we plunder restaurants and steal Mcdonald’s working ice cream machines


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

Uhh.. Well the bottom one is just someone I watch but-




	Post automatically merged: Jul 5, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> So when do we plunder restaurants and steal Mcdonald’s working ice cream machines


_we did all that now it's just me sharing my recommended

am I valid?_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 5, 2020)

Well, if everyone's doing it:



I swear I don't watch all of this stuff.


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Nvm it got weird these are the next 2-
> View attachment 283075


What’s the last one?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What’s the last one?


Idek


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

Ok,
lets raid now...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 5, 2020)

Yo what if someone started a YT recommendations thread


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Ok,
> lets raid now...


Wendy's?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yo what if someone started a YT recommendations thread


BRUH YES


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yo what if someone started a YT recommendations thread


:0


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

Maybe


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

@ohare01 Why is this in my recommended?


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> @ohare01 Why is this in my recommended?


I saw that in one of our convos...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 5, 2020)

I did it
I made the thread


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Wendy's?


As long as i get my chicken nuggets i’m good


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I saw that in one of our convos...


I-I'm not in that one... I never saw this video before.


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

Yeah, it’s the one that I locked because someone got banned there.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

guys how do you delete internet history from the address bar

remember when @ohare01 dared me to look up female raymond and gave me 50 tbt

it's still there even tho i cleared it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> guys how do you delete internet history from the address bar
> 
> remember when @ohare01 dared me to look up female raymond and gave me 50 tbt
> 
> it's still there even tho i cleared it


I think if you clear your cache (making sure the history box is checked) it should work.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> @ohare01 Why is this in my recommended?


_you're welcome_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

I posted in the new thread lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I think if you clear your cache (making sure the history box is checked) it should work.


i already cleared it but google remembers for some reason ;-;


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Where are we going?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Where are we going?


idek


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> i already cleared it but google remembers for some reason ;-;


Hm... Is it in your recent if you simply click on the Google search bar? There should be an X next to it.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hm... Is it in your recent if you simply click on the Google search bar? There should be an X next to it.


yeah i did that but in the address bar it still shows up for some reason


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> yeah i did that but in the address bar it still shows up for some reason


I'll try to Google something to see if there's a way.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 5, 2020)

I thought we were pirates not IT technicians


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I thought we were pirates not IT technicians


>:/


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I thought we were pirates not IT technicians


it's uhh... break time


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I thought we were pirates not IT technicians


Uhhhh woomy?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I thought we were pirates not IT technicians


We gotta earn extra cash to upgrade the yacht.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 5, 2020



Saltyy said:


> >:/






Will this work? (Press command if you're on a Mac, I think).


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Am I really a pirate?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Am I really a pirate?


_youre on a pirate ship-now yacht so yes_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _youre on a pirate ship-now yacht so yes_


Aaaa fine. But I don't like violence and everyone else is killing employees


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Aaaa fine. But I don't like violence and everyone else is killing employees


_you're the peaceful one_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 5, 2020)

We don’t kill employees

Professionals have standards

	Post automatically merged: Jul 5, 2020

We do steal their stash of chicken nuggets and toys in their kids meals tho


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

yacht is pronounced

yat

but i like to say

YAH CHT


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> yacht is pronounced
> 
> yat
> 
> ...


I feel bad for people learning english for that one


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> We don’t kill employees
> 
> Professionals have standards
> 
> ...


_*UM BUT*_


BlushingTokki77 said:


> nvm they just died  passed out





BlushingTokki77 said:


> ok we good? I got the 7 employees who werent killed permanently passed out
> did y'all get Ronald





BlushingTokki77 said:


> there's like 4million of those
> lol and we will kill peacefully remove the unnecessary people





BlushingTokki77 said:


> not me o:
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 5, 2020
> 
> ...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

YAH-CHT


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 5, 2020)

Wed-nes-day


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*UM BUT*_


Look that was just one person


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Look that was just one person


Hmmmmmmm


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wed-nes-day


YES

	Post automatically merged: Jul 5, 2020

unless your a rebel 

then you say

WAID NAIZ DAY


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 5, 2020)

Everytime i’m in the streets i hear yacht yacht yacht yacht


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 5, 2020)

Is this thread dying?
I think it's partly my fault lmao.


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> The yacht costs 1000000000000000000000000000 dollars


What kind of boat costs an octillion dollars?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

WAID NAIZ DAY


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Let's go somewhere aaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Let's go somewhere aaaaaaaaaaa


n o


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> n o


Sad woomy


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 5, 2020)

I say we rescue the kids in Mako Mart


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I say we rescue the kids in Mako Mart


_*OH GOSH



*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 5, 2020)

Then we shall set sail to Mako Mart.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*OH GOSH
> View attachment 283099*_


IM ON MY WAY KIDDIES


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

LMAO KIDS GETTING LOST IN MAKOMART IM DEAD


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> LMAO KIDS GETTING LOST IN MAKOMART IM DEAD


We gotta save em man


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> LMAO KIDS GETTING LOST IN MAKOMART IM DEAD


_*That was a weird day to start up Splatoon 2.*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

i once got lost in walmart makomart

i got lost in the clothes for 5 mins


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

S T O P IM ABOUT TO BURST OUT LAUGHING IN FRONT OF MY MOM


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

RAID MAKOMART


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*That was a weird day to start up Splatoon 2.*_


why would you beg a crafting material and marina the pink octopus to save you from a store


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 5, 2020)

We lost quite a bit of our crew, though..


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 5, 2020)

Let’s plunder Mako Mart while we’re at it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

also i gtg ;-;


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

YES LETS RAID


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> also i gtg ;-;


Oh ;;


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> We lost quite a bit of our crew, though..


We don’t need them, a pirate makes do with that he/she/they have

	Post automatically merged: Jul 5, 2020



Saltyy said:


> also i gtg ;-;


Aw cya man


----------



## Clock (Jul 6, 2020)

HURRY, WE SHALL RAID THE MART


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> HURRY, WE SHALL RAID THE MART


I mean, we rescued a ton of kids, i think we deserve to raid the place as an equal exchange


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 283100


That poor fool


----------



## Clock (Jul 6, 2020)

Should I change my location to mako mart now?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 283100


Wait is this something happening right now in Splatoon? Like one of those post trends?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wait is this something happening right now in Splatoon? Like one of those post trends?


Yeah kinda, Mako Marts been a meme for a while


----------



## Clock (Jul 6, 2020)

The octoling is barefooted


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> The octoling is barefooted


shhhh before the reddit incels hear


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wait is this something happening right now in Splatoon? Like one of those post trends?


This was from... *checks folder date* This March. Most of the posts were about being lost in Mako Mart or being left behind in Mako Mart and I have no idea what was going on.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> This was from... *checks folder date* This March. Most of the posts were about being lost in Mako Mart or being left behind in Mako Mart and I have no idea what was going on.


Thank you our inkling secretary


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> The octoling is barefooted


My brother was like that at some point.


----------



## Clock (Jul 6, 2020)

March....
I want to get back playing it...


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> My brother was like that at some point.


Was barefoot or had his character barefoot


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

I guess have to say this now... I started the game this February despite having it since Christmas 2017

	Post automatically merged: Jul 6, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Was barefoot or had his character barefoot


His character lol


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I guess have to say this now... I started the game this February despite having it since Christmas 2017


I don’t see that as a bad thing, i thought Breathbof the Wild was lame until i got past the tutorial


----------



## Kurb (Jul 6, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/pF6tmG1


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 6, 2020)

*Which took longer than it shouldve*

	Post automatically merged: Jul 6, 2020



Kurb said:


> https://imgur.com/a/pF6tmG1


Hurray for cool things you bought


----------



## Clock (Jul 6, 2020)

It’s cool


----------



## Kurb (Jul 6, 2020)

It’s blue on the other side


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I don’t see that as a bad thing, i thought Breathbof the Wild was lame until i got past the tutorial


I've had Splatoon 1 for even longer and I haven't played it at all.


----------



## Clock (Jul 6, 2020)

So...


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I've had Splatoon 1 for even longer and I haven't played it at all.


Ouch, i still don’t see the problem with you liking the fandom and stuff before you got really into the actual games

	Post automatically merged: Jul 6, 2020

Take Abri for example, she doesn’t watch JoJo but loves the characters and memes


----------



## Kurb (Jul 6, 2020)

I took a picture of a firework on my Gameboy Color
It looks terrible


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I took a picture of a firework on my Gameboy Color
> It looks terrible


Oh wow


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I took a picture of a firework on my Gameboy Color
> It looks terrible


_You have the Gameboy Camera?_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _You have the Gameboy Camera?_


Yeah, red.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Ouch, i still don’t see the problem with you liking the fandom and stuff before you got really into the actual games
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 6, 2020
> 
> Take Abri for example, she doesn’t watch JoJo but loves the characters and memes


_yes you've described me_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

Oh no, the crew is going to sleep, aren't they?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 6, 2020)

Yeah, most likely.
Everyone, to the sleeping quarters! We must conspire!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 6, 2020)

dudes. 4:07 AM?


----------



## Clock (Jul 6, 2020)

Maybe?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

Uhhh I don't know.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 6, 2020)

What's up. I've been up since yesterday.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> What's up. I've been up since yesterday.


Same.


----------



## Clock (Jul 6, 2020)

So....


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 6, 2020)

What did I miss?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 6, 2020)

I got an eyepatch


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

I can't remember...


----------



## Clock (Jul 6, 2020)

cool


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I got an eyepatch


noice


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

Oooohhhh. We were going to Mako Mart, according to the previous page.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oooohhhh. We were going to Mako Mart, according to the previous page.


ok. I was there for Dominos, so now Makomart? We should wait. I wont be here much today 
long car rides suuuck

	Post automatically merged: Jul 6, 2020

Gotta go. See you guys later! Don't raid anywhere or do anything important without me please


----------



## Clock (Jul 6, 2020)

What about a quick raid on 711?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What about a quick raid on 711?


ugh fiiine
lets goooo

	Post automatically merged: Jul 6, 2020



Clockwise said:


> What about a quick raid on 711?


I want a slurpee then
7/11 is free slurpee day irl


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

Oh, I've never been to 7-11 before.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh, I've never been to 7-11 before.


I dont go much unless it's free slurpee day! which is soooon (7/11)


----------



## Clock (Jul 6, 2020)

Or we can wait, but I know that I might miss out later...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

I haven't been because it's not in my state.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Or we can wait, but I know that I might miss out later...


me too....

	Post automatically merged: Jul 6, 2020



Seastar said:


> I haven't been because it's not in my state.


o.0
WHAT STATE?!?!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> o.0
> WHAT STATE?!?!


Uh...


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh...


it doesn't matter but I though 711 was in most states lol

	Post automatically merged: Jul 6, 2020

I have to go, see y'all later


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

Aww, okay. 
Now what do we do?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Aww, okay.
> Now what do we do?


YAY YOU DIDN'T DO ANYTHING WITHOUT ME!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> YAY YOU DIDN'T DO ANYTHING WITHOUT ME!


Yeah... I've been alone here, lol.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Yeah... I've been alone here, lol.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 6, 2020)

I've never been to 7/11 either


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I've never been to 7/11 either


o.0
ok


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

Are we going anywhere now?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Are we going anywhere now?


we should wait, there's only 3 of us


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 6, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> o.0
> ok


I'm in Louisiana, idk if 7/11 is here


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 6, 2020)

in the meantime, I am going to try to make a room that @Seastar approves of.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 6, 2020



ohare01 said:


> I'm in Louisiana, idk if 7/11 is here



there's 7/11s everywhere where i am


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> in the meantime, I am going to try to make a room that @Seastar approves of.


You don't have to...


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You don't have to...


I *will*

	Post automatically merged: Jul 6, 2020



BlushingTokki77 said:


> I *will*


what do you want in your room besides an ink puddle
like what decor or theme/color


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> I *will*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 6, 2020
> 
> ...


Okay.
Um... orange and pink? And I can put the puddle there myself.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay.
> Um... orange and pink? And I can put the puddle there myself.


ok.... how about this?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> ok.... how about this?
> 
> View attachment 283311


Um... Sure!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Um... Sure!


kay

	Post automatically merged: Jul 6, 2020

WE RAID OLIVE GARDEN NOW LIKE @ForeverALoan IS COMING


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 6, 2020)

Yohoho Olive Garden time


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

Aaaaaa hold on


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 6, 2020)

Avast me hearties, today be the day of raiding fer ye ol Garden of Olives


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 6, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> kay
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 6, 2020
> 
> WE RAID OLIVE GARDEN NOW LIKE @ForeverALoan IS COMING


We have to waaaait


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 6, 2020)

but but but OLIVE


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 6, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> but but but OLIVE


_Wage war on Olive Garden wage war on Olive Garden_


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Wage war on Olive Garden wage war on Olive Garden_


o.0


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

But we promised ForeverALoan we would wait...


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 6, 2020)

kill the O l i v e


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 6, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> kill the O l i v e


So do we just fire our cannons that we totally have at olive garden


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> But we promised ForeverALoan we would wait...


yeah we did 
no o l i v e until she comes back


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

Uhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uhhhhhhhhhhhh
> [/QUOT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> So do we just fire our cannons that we totally have at olive garden


unintelligible sounds because cannons are loud

*BOOM*


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 6, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> unintelligible sounds because cannons are loud
> 
> BOOM


wait but we're still on our yacht.........


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 6, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> wait but we're still on our yacht.........


Oh yea, well who’s gonna find parking space


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Oh yea, well who’s gonna find parking space


not it


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 6, 2020)

Lmao i like to imagine when we go to these restaurants the yacht just deploys wheels and we drive it like a car


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 6, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> wait but we're still on our yacht.........


I said


Rosie977 said:


> unintelligible sounds because cannons are loud
> 
> *BOOM*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

Uh not me


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 6, 2020)

Not it, i don’t have my license


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 6, 2020)

Me neither 

wait I don't think any of us can drive


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

I have no license either... ahahaha Because I'm terrified.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Lmao i like to imagine when we go to these restaurants the yacht just deploys wheels and we drive it like a car


LOL


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 6, 2020)

I vote Abri does it, she played a lot of Mario Kart


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 6, 2020)

nevermind


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I vote Abri does it, she played a lot of Mario Kart


I- wha me?? Wait what are we doing???


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I- wha me?? Wait what are we doing???


Parking the ship in the Olive Garden parking lot

	Post automatically merged: Jul 6, 2020

None of us can drive


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 6, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Me neither
> 
> wait I don't think any of us can drive


I can drive irl


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Parking the ship in the Olive Garden parking lot
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 6, 2020
> 
> None of us can drive


*How would it be able to fit??*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 6, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> I can drive irl


Oh then that’s perfect


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 6, 2020)

I CAN DRIVE LEMME DRIVE IT


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

You'd think I could drive, but nooooo I was too terrified to even take driver's ed.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Oh then that’s perfect


y a y

	Post automatically merged: Jul 6, 2020

*begins to drive to   o l i v e    *


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 6, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> y a y


_And if we “accidentally” run over some parked cars then it’s just a necessary sacrifice_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _And if we “accidentally” run over some parked cars then it’s just a necessary sacrifice_


_excuse me_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _And if we “accidentally” run over some parked cars then it’s just a necessary sacrifice_


UM WHY


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _And if we “accidentally” run over some parked cars then it’s just a necessary sacrifice_


o.0


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> UM WHY


There isn’t anybody in them, they’re parked


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 6, 2020)

I like to consider myself a *good *driver that does *not *run over parked cars, thank you very much


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 6, 2020)

_*AVAST, TO THE GARDEN OF OLIVES*_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 6, 2020)

*insert lazy villager driving dialoge here*

OUTTA MY WAY MAANNNN


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 6, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> I like to consider myself a *good *driver that does *not *run over parked cars, thank you very much


*You can’t make the perfect omelette without breaking a couple bones*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

Aaaaa why are we going anyway...


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 6, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *insert lazy villager driving dialoge here*
> 
> OUTTA MY WAY MAANNNN


_O lawd we swervin_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Aaaaa why are we going anyway...


We should be waiting for ForeverALoan!!


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> We should be waiting for ForeverALoan!!


Oh yea, well we can wait in the parking lot


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

Don't knock me into the water by driving recklessly.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Oh yea, well we can wait in the parking lot


Hmmm alright


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jul 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Don't knock me into the water by driving recklessly.


We're on land


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 283328


_*Woomy?????*_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 6, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 283328


BRUH LMAO


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 6, 2020)

I'm starting to get hungry


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Don't knock me into the water by driving recklessly.


I. Drive. Fine.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> I. Drive. Fine.


I should've quoted the post that made me say this lol


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm starting to get hungry


go to Ronald and make him give you fries
but dont go alone Roland might kill you
@ProbablyNotJosuke go with Ohare


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 6, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> go to Ronald and make him give you fries
> but dont go alone Roland might kill you
> @ProbablyNotJosuke go with Ohare


_no fr I'm hungry_


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _no fr I'm hungry_


go get a snacc


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 6, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> go get a snacc


I want olive garden irl lmao


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 6, 2020)

Just eat Ronald Mcdonald’s poor tormented soul


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

Oh no, now I'm hungry...


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I want olive garden irl lmao


ikr me too


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Just eat Ronald Mcdonald’s poor tormented soul


_*W h a t*_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Just eat Ronald Mcdonald’s poor tormented soul


WHAT NO LOL


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> WHAT NO LOL


WE STILL NEED OUR MCFRIES THAT WAS THE WHOLE POINT OF GETTING HIM


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

_What weirdos eat souls anyway?_


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _What weirdos eat souls anyway?_


*us.*


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _What weirdos eat souls anyway?_


Josuke?-
I-


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> *us.*


UM...
UMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 6, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> WE STILL NEED OUR MCFRIES THAT WAS THE WHOLE POINT OF GETTING HIM


_*WE DEMAND SOME MCSACRIFICES*_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*WE DEMAND SOME MCSACRIFICES*_


_no_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

Um


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*WE DEMAND SOME MCSACRIFICES*_


I-......


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 6, 2020)

No mccsacrifice
snacc


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

I'd... rather we not...


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 6, 2020)

Oh look a mcchiccen



​


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 6, 2020)

Alright i’ll settle for some fries


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Oh look a mcchiccen
> View attachment 283336​


Nooo don't make me feel bad about being a chicken-eating squid.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 6, 2020)

Ahem
I eat mcsnacc
I get mcfatt


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 6, 2020)

I eat a large mcdinner
Somehow i still get mcthinner


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

I- no.
I'm not doing it too.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I eat a large mcdinner
> Somehow i still get mcthinner


_you are so lucky_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I eat a large mcdinner
> Somehow i still get mcthinner


h o w
_teach me your ways_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 6, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> h o w
> _teach me your ways_


_*Be born with a stupidly fast metabolism*_
*Like to the point where if you don’t eat a ton you become a stick and the only way to keep any body mass that isn’t skin or bones is my working out or by eating a l o t*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*Be born with a stupidly fast metabolism*_
> *Like to the point where if you don’t eat a ton you become a stick and the only way to keep any body mass that isn’t skin or bones is my working out or by eating a l o t*


o h  ;-;


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 6, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> o h  ;-;


i’ve learned to cope with it so it’s all good


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

Oh


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*Be born with a stupidly fast metabolism*_
> *Like to the point where if you don’t eat a ton you become a stick and the only way to keep any body mass that isn’t skin or bones is my working out or by eating a l o t*


I have this but I have constantly been teased for my stickness


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 6, 2020)

Not stupidly fast, but mines pretty fast. The only problem is that somehow I still eat too much.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

I just... uhhhh have bad eating habits.


----------



## seularin (Jul 6, 2020)

can i join


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 6, 2020)

seularin said:


> can i join


Everyone is allowed to join the Crusty Crew


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Everyone is allowed to join the Crusty Crew


But she tried to turn children into candy


----------



## seularin (Jul 6, 2020)

krusty krew


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 6, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> I have this but I have constantly been teased for my stickness


Aw..


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

I don't want to be calamari candy.


----------



## seularin (Jul 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't want to be calamari candy.


then u can b twix ‘w’)b


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

seularin said:


> then u can b twix ‘w’)b


No.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 6, 2020)

seularin said:


> then u can b twix ‘w’)b


:0
no 

LOAD THE CANNONS


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 6, 2020)

Mines not fast :c


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Aw..


Yeahh 
Everytime im outside i have to hear one of my friends go "look! its you!" as they point to a stick on the ground or a very skinny tree


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 6, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> Yeahh
> Everytime im outside i have to hear one of my friends go "look! its you!" as they point to a stick on the ground or a very skinny tree


Bruh

	Post automatically merged: Jul 6, 2020

They sound like jerks


----------



## seularin (Jul 6, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> Yeahh
> Everytime im outside i have to hear one of my friends go "look! its you!" as they point to a stick on the ground or a very skinny tree


“u not skinny enough”
“u too skinny”


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 6, 2020)

seularin said:


> “u not skinny enough”
> “u too skinny”


EXACTLY WTF
LIKE MAKE UP YOUR MIND-


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

I'll throw splat bombs if you try to turn me into twix...


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Bruh
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 6, 2020
> 
> They sound like jerks


my friends are... interesting people thats for sure -.-


----------



## seularin (Jul 6, 2020)

honestly dont listen to those chads lmao societys f ed


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 6, 2020)

seularin said:


> “u not skinny enough”
> “u too skinny”


OMG YES 

"youre way too skinny go eat something"

"ohmy gosh youre so fat stop eating and go excercise damn"

	Post automatically merged: Jul 6, 2020

society is dumb


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 6, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> my friends are... interesting people thats for sure -.-


friends? I haven't heard that word in months

Oh and people say I'm skinny. no I feel fat -_-


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

What is happening?


----------



## seularin (Jul 6, 2020)

then evryone these days wanna be thicc loll clowns


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 6, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> my friends are... interesting people thats for sure -.-


This is why I stick to online friends,, like Josuke is my best friend and he's an online one, he's way better than any of my irl friends have ever been


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

I don't have irl friends.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 6, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> Yeahh
> Everytime im outside i have to hear one of my friends go "look! its you!" as they point to a stick on the ground or a very skinny tree


_That’s why you work out so when they do that again you say “Can a tree do this” and you deck them_

	Post automatically merged: Jul 6, 2020



Seastar said:


> I don't have irl friends.


Oh


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 6, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> friends? I haven't heard that word in months
> 
> Oh and people say I'm skinny. no I feel fat -_-


honestly me too


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 6, 2020)

Ah this took a turn


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Ah this took a turn


Ikr what is this anymore


----------



## seularin (Jul 6, 2020)

i have mixed feelings abt online friends
they can be ur world but evryones different irl


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> This is why I stick to online friends,, like Josuke is my best friend and he's an online one, he's way better than any of my irl friends have ever been


yeah.. this is why i have social anxiety -_- 
I try to only stay close to a few people irl


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

Why is this making me hungry...


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 6, 2020)

seularin said:


> i have mixed feelings abt online friends
> they can be ur world but evryones different irl


Yeah


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 6, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> yeah.. this is why i have social anxiety -_-
> I try to only stay close to a few people irl


I don't have any close friends irl
I used to but.. We grew far apart


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

What happened to Olive Garden?


----------



## seularin (Jul 6, 2020)

well this is depressing
can we go to mcdonalds


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 6, 2020)

seularin said:


> well this is depressing
> can we go to mcdonalds


That was the first place we went lol


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 6, 2020)

Nevermind

O l i v e


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

We already raided Mcdonald's


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I don't have any close friends irl
> I used to bit.. We grew far apart


Yeah.. I lost a couple really close friends
One of them i knew for five years and he suddenly ghosted me and then my closest guy friend is going to college and ditching me ._.

I do have a best friend tho fortunately weve been inseparable for 5 years

	Post automatically merged: Jul 6, 2020



seularin said:


> well this is depressing
> can we go to mcdonalds


yesh we stole ronald mcdonald


----------



## seularin (Jul 6, 2020)

k ill go to ikea in my van


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

Oh


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 6, 2020)

The van is broken so I stole it and its just sitting on our pirate ship


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 6, 2020)

seularin said:


> k ill go to ikea in my van


:O
can you bring back meatballs and those chocolate things for me?


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 6, 2020)

did someone fix the van


----------



## seularin (Jul 6, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> The van is broken so I stole it and its just sitting on our pirate ship


i got a new one yesterday


Rosie977 said:


> :O
> bring back meatballs and those chocolate things for me


no promises


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 6, 2020)

seularin said:


> i got a new one yesterday
> 
> no promises


oooo new van


----------



## seularin (Jul 6, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> oooo new van


yeah im rich


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 6, 2020)

So am I with the money we stole from starbucks and mcdonalds


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

We almost went to Mako Mart but oh well.


----------



## seularin (Jul 6, 2020)

can someone b a judge for court


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

seularin said:


> can someone b a judge for court


Wh-what?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wh-what?


Its about me, Rin, and Chocosongee


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Its about me, Rin, and Chocosongee


Can I pretend I wasn't reading that? Uh-


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Can I pretend I wasn't reading that? Uh-


_you were??
lmfao_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _you were??
> lmfao_


Uhhhh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Its about me, Rin, and Chocosongee


w h a t


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> w h a t


Read my profile


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

Aaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Its about me, Rin, and Chocosongee


What?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 6, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> What?


_something_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

She didn't ask again for a judge lol


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _something_


What is it?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

Good question...

Now uhhh... Are we still going anywhere?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 6, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> What is it?


I was supposed to sleep earlier but Choco kept me up and blah blah blah


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

Where did the rest of the crew go?


----------



## chocosongee (Jul 6, 2020)

I heard my name


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

Uhhhhh


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 6, 2020)

chocosongee said:


> I heard my name


_no you didn't_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 6, 2020)

forget 7/11

GET IN RIN'S VANN


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

I uh... I'm going to take a nap on the ship. Okay? ...It might be a long nap.


----------



## chocosongee (Jul 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _no you didn't_


r u telling everyone bout our *business*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 6, 2020)

chocosongee said:


> r u telling everyone bout our *business*


forget dat get in teh van


----------



## chocosongee (Jul 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> forget dat get in teh van


rin still has her van??


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 6, 2020)

chocosongee said:


> rin still has her van??


yes she got real candy this time


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 6, 2020)

chocosongee said:


> r u telling everyone bout our *business*


*no*


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 6, 2020)

chocosongee said:


> rin still has her van??


Don't go in


----------



## chocosongee (Jul 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *no*


u little-

	Post automatically merged: Jul 6, 2020



Treeleaf said:


> Don't go in


but-
*real* candy


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 6, 2020)

chocosongee said:


> u little-
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 6, 2020
> 
> ...


don't kill me


----------



## chocosongee (Jul 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> don't kill me


this is a *warning* O-O


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 6, 2020)

chocosongee said:


> this is a *warning* O-O


;;


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 6, 2020)

RIN HAS REAAAL CANDYY

GET IN HER VAN


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 6, 2020)

Wait is the 7/11 raid over?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 6, 2020)

questioning 711 killed rp


----------



## Clock (Jul 6, 2020)

Idk


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 6, 2020)

E


----------



## Clock (Jul 6, 2020)

.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 6, 2020)

what


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 6, 2020)

Bored


----------



## Clock (Jul 6, 2020)

Yes bored, I want to raid


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 6, 2020)

Wait did we ever go to olive garden? lol I thought we were


----------



## Clock (Jul 6, 2020)

Lets go to Olive garden then


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 6, 2020)

Aight


----------



## Clock (Jul 6, 2020)

Feels a bit dead right now


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 6, 2020)

Everything feels dead actually


----------



## Clock (Jul 6, 2020)

Yeah....
I had fun raiding Dominos and Chickfila though


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

What happened?


----------



## Clock (Jul 6, 2020)

Bit inactive right now...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 7, 2020)

I hate being awake in the middle of the night. The crew is asleep.


----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)

Probably 90% is asleep


----------



## Seastar (Jul 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Probably 90% is asleep


Yep


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 7, 2020)

Not me! I should be...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 7, 2020)

Hello?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hello?


hiyo


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 7, 2020)

We hit 2k posts what

	Post automatically merged: Jul 7, 2020

Wait no we didn't

Why does it say that


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 7, 2020)

Y A R G


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 7, 2020)

_did this rp die_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _did this rp die_


_Dude i hope not_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 7, 2020)

YARR stay alive pls


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 7, 2020)

So when are we gonna free Ronald

	Post automatically merged: Jul 7, 2020

He’s been surviving off of seawater and roaches in the brig


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> So when are we gonna free Ronald


n o

we rely on his mcooking


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> So when are we gonna free Ronald
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 7, 2020
> 
> He’s been surviving off of seawater and roaches in the brig


He's our slave, so never


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> n o
> 
> we rely on his mcooking


I had a piece of Cthulhu’s fingernail in my soup, where did he even get that?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I had a piece of Cthulhu’s fingernail in my soup, where did he even get that?


_uhhhh_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _uhhhh_


_Did you guys fight Cthulhu without me_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 7, 2020)

I want to enslave ADOPT the Starbucks girl and Wendy


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Did you guys fight Cthulhu without me_


uhhhhhhh


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Did you guys fight Cthulhu without me_


W- why would you think that?

oh no


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> W- why would you think that?
> 
> oh no


_I cannot believe all of you, i’m divorcing and taking the ship with me_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _I cannot believe all of you, i’m divorcing and taking the ship with me_


_divorcing???

who tf were you married to_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _divorcing???
> 
> who tf were you married to_


_*All of you*_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*All of you*_


what???

why would you divorce me though-


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 7, 2020)

THE CANNONS, GET THE CANNONS READY!

*BOOM*


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> THE CANNONS, GET THE CANNONS READY!
> 
> BOOM


_huh_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _huh_


What?
I'm protecting the ship


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 7, 2020)

_*ded noises*_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*ded noises*_


WAIT NO i wasn't shooting at you!

Abri it wasn't my fault


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*ded noises*_


NOOOOOOO

	Post automatically merged: Jul 7, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> WAIT NO i wasn't shooting at you!
> 
> Abri it wasn't my fault


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> WAIT NO i wasn't shooting at you!
> 
> Abri it wasn't my fault


_Oh i’m back then_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Oh i’m back then_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 7, 2020)

yey

	Post automatically merged: Jul 7, 2020

also rip


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 7, 2020)

That was quite the arc that played out the last two pages.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> That was quite the arc that played out the last two pages.


_yes_


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 7, 2020)

dudes. we have. 6k views. and. 2k. replies.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

WE ARE FAMOOSE

HEY YOU

YES YOU DIRTY STALKER BETTER GO A W A Y


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> WE ARE FAMOOSE
> 
> HEY YOU
> 
> YES YOU DIRTY STALKER BETTER GO A W A Y


I've been caught


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I've been caught


? but you're a part of the crew ?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

@ohare01

stop randomly liking posts s t a l k e r

P O S T INSTEAD OF LIKING POSTS


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 7, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> ? but you're a part of the crew ?


Aha, that's the art of espionage!


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> @ohare01
> 
> stop randomly liking posts s t a l k e r
> 
> P O S T INSTEAD OF LIKING POSTS


I'm lurking-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm lurking-


Stahp lurking and do somethingg


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Stahp lurking and do somethingg


Like whatttt


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 7, 2020)

I am a lurker unlurking

Y A R R


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Like whatttt


idk maybe EXIST AND POST


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Stahp lurking and do somethingg


 
at this point we would have like 4 warnings but the mods are too scared that we will throw them overboard....


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> idk maybe EXIST AND POST


_wdym, i don't exist_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> at this point we would have like 4 warnings but the mods are too scared that we will throw them overboard....


this is true ^

we have raided dominos, starbucks, and mac donalds, and chickfila

WE ARE UNBEATABLE


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> this is true ^
> 
> we have raided dominos, starbucks, and mac donalds, and chickfila
> 
> WE ARE UNBEATABLE


yasssss
and we travel on a fancy yacht which i designed :3


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> this is true ^
> 
> we have raided dominos, starbucks, and mac donalds, and chickfila
> 
> WE ARE UNBEATABLE


And the whitehouse


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> And the whitehouse


lol yea


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 7, 2020)

We should raid something now


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> We should raid something now


ok, how about dunkin


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

we raided the whitehouse

BUT HEAVEN FORBID A MOD COMES


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> we raided the whitehouse
> 
> BUT HEAVEN FORBID A MOD COMES


why would a mod give us warnings for this

it's a roleplay


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> we raided the whitehouse
> 
> BUT HEAVEN FORBID A MOD COMES


they will be too scared to say anything, i'm sure they have seen this already. it has 6k views and its constantly at the top of the new posts tab because we keep posting in it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why would a mod give us warnings for this
> 
> it's a roleplay


idk?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 7, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> ok, how about dunkin


eh

Wendy's or 711


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> eh
> 
> Wendy's or 711


*dunkin*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

I bet mods are munching popcorn while reading this


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 7, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> *dunkin*


let's go back to Starbucks and steal the girl


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> *dunkin*





Rosie977 said:


> eh
> 
> Wendy's or 711


*Krispy kreme


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *Krispy kreme


y e s ! ! !


----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)

Yes


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> y e s ! ! !


fine.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 7, 2020)

I'm stealing the big sign for my room

Krispy Kreme sponsored ship!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'm stealing the big sign for my room
> 
> Krispy Kreme sponsored ship!


can I have the other one


----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)

I'll steal again


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 7, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> can I have the other one


sure. wait but we share a room. this is confusing


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I'll steal again


ok!
@Rosie977 , @Clockwise and me will steal
everyone else distracts

	Post automatically merged: Jul 7, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> sure. wait but we share a room. this is confusing


lol


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 7, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> ok!
> @Rosie977 , @Clockwise and me will steal
> everyone else distracts
> 
> ...


yey

SET SAIL MCRONALD!


----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)

Yes


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> yey
> 
> SET SAIL MCRONALD!


lol
Ronald I hope you can multitask cuz I also want some Mcfries while u drive
hey that rhymes

	Post automatically merged: Jul 7, 2020



Clockwise said:


> *Goes to display stand and passrd out worker and takes donuts*


not yeetttt
we almost there


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 7, 2020)

*sneakily puts 30 foot tall sign in pocket*


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *sneakily puts 30 foot tall sign in pocket*


ok lets go iiinnnn

	Post automatically merged: Jul 7, 2020

oh no we've been spotted


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 7, 2020)

*Steals donuts*

I have found a hat


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 7, 2020)

Yay donuts


----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)

I accidentally posted at the wrong time, but anyways...
*Passes worker out at display stand and starts taking donuts*


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *Steals donuts*
> 
> I have found a hat


*steal random machine that dispenses donuts that totally exists*

	Post automatically merged: Jul 7, 2020



BlushingTokki77 said:


> *steal random machine that dispenses donuts that totally exists*


its for the girl's room


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 7, 2020)

*admires hat in mirror*

Wait-

*clobbers employee that snuck up on me*


----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)

*Takes the passed out chef to the ship*


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 7, 2020)

_uses dark sword on employees_


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _uses dark sword on employees_


>:3

	Post automatically merged: Jul 7, 2020

Should we save like 2 employees to make us donuts?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 7, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> >:3
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 7, 2020
> 
> Should we save like 2 employees to make us donuts?


Y e s


----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)

*Passes out another chef and takes them on board*


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 7, 2020)

Kills permanently passes out all other employees


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 7, 2020)

wait we have to find the secret recipe!
I'd like to talk to the manager.
*permanently passes out and takes recipe from pockets*


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> wait we have to find the secret recipe!
> I'd like to talk to the manager.
> *permanently passes out and takes recipe from pockets*


lol but we have the chefs


----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)

*Takes the coffee maker*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 7, 2020)

I'd like uhhhhhhh-
oh right!
*damages another employee*


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 7, 2020)

ok I got the money (1.5 million) now lets goooo
I still need to design the living quarters for the employees, which should look fine because they are more privileged that Ronald.They are not ugly clowns no offense ronald


----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)

*Takes some of the merchandise*


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> *Takes some of the merchandise*


>:3


----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)

Alright, what's next?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 7, 2020)

this a good room for our employees -ronald?


----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)

Nice room for the workers


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Nice room for the workers


they must be hypnotized into thinking this is the best thing for them. Also I want to be nice to humans. not creepy clowns.


----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)

Yes


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Yes


>:3


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 283977



YASSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)

So what shall we raid next?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> So what shall we raid next?


711


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> So what shall we raid next?


nothing yet, I am going to make the pantry room


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 7, 2020)

Actually, I think I have to go. Bye


----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)

711 would be nice though


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Actually, I think I have to go. Bye


aww see ya! we'll wait to raid something til u get back


----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Actually, I think I have to go. Bye


oh ok see you later then


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 7, 2020)

Oi, what'd I miss?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 7, 2020)

This is our pantry




	Post automatically merged: Jul 7, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oi, what'd I miss?


we raided krispy kreme


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 7, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> This is our pantry
> View attachment 283978
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 7, 2020
> ...


Back at it again at Krispy Kreme?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Back at it again at Krispy Kreme?


yup


----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)

That was fun...


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> That was fun...


Y E S


----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)

We may need to update the ship plan again after adding the pantry and the chef rooms...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 7, 2020)

Uh, I'm awake now.


----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)

Its a bit inactive...


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 7, 2020)

Hey while i was sleeping Ronald whispered the secrets of the universe into my ears, should i throw him overboard?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Hey while i was sleeping Ronald whispered the secrets of the universe into my ears, should i throw him overboard?


O_O


----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)

Let’s raid Ikea next, I want their furniture if that’s possible.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> O_O


_That’s not an answer_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _That’s not an answer_


_that's creepy af
I vote to throw him off_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _that's creepy af
> I vote to throw him off_


I also vote to do this


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I also vote to do this


y-
no you're not even a pirate


----------



## Kurb (Jul 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> y-
> no you're not even a pirate


Well do i have to do initiation or smthin


----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)

I-...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Well do i have to do initiation or smthin


Sign the round-robin at the door


----------



## Kurb (Jul 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Sign the round-robin at the door


The what at the where?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 7, 2020)

*_kicks Kurb off the ship while he’s looking out the door*_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> *_kicks Kurb off the ship while he’s looking out the door*_


This is why i have a speedboat
*gets back on the ship*


----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)

So are we going somewhere still?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> This is why i have a speedboat
> *gets back on the ship*


That 80’s Batman villain type beat


----------



## Kurb (Jul 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> So are we going somewhere still?


I think
Where


----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)

Maybe
the furniture store


----------



## Kurb (Jul 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Maybe
> the furniture store


IKEA?


----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)

Yes


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 7, 2020)

Can we pick up some more gnomes while we’re there


----------



## Seastar (Jul 7, 2020)

Wait, we're moving again?


----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)

Yes of course, let’s get the furniture and the cinnamon rolls there


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 7, 2020)

*And meatballs and chocolate things


----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)

And the candy


----------



## Seastar (Jul 7, 2020)

Uhhhh get plushies?
 I don't know.


----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)

Yes the plushies as well, there’s too much nice stuff there that we can add on our ship.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 7, 2020)

I only went to IKEA once...


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 7, 2020)

I miss Ikea so much (╥﹏╥)


----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)

Same


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 7, 2020)

I've never been to IKEA and I really wanna try the ice cream.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 7, 2020)

It reminds me of getting to have vacations... Because that's why I was there once.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> It reminds me of getting to have vacations... Because that's why I was there once.


I’m still in Panama is it matters


----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)

Let’s go then, if its ok


----------



## Seastar (Jul 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’m still in Panama is it matters


What


----------



## Kurb (Jul 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What


What do you mean what


----------



## Seastar (Jul 7, 2020)

I didn't understand


----------



## Kurb (Jul 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I didn't understand


I’m still on vacation, in Panama City


----------



## Seastar (Jul 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’m still on vacation, in Panama City


Ooooh Florida.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Kirby squid says raid more restaurants!

Edit: Also, head to a candy store!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> This is why i have a speedboat
> *gets back on the ship*


*throws bomb at speedboat and Kurb drowns*

	Post automatically merged: Jul 8, 2020



Seastar said:


> Kirby squid says raid more restaurants!
> 
> Edit: Also, head to a candy store!


wtf seastar! 5:00 AM?!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> wtf seastar! 5:00 AM?!


Uh...


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh...


explain


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> explain


No.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> No.


:3


----------



## Clock (Jul 8, 2020)

Well I might have to go soon...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Well I might have to go soon...


Oh, okay.


----------



## Mick (Jul 8, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> We may need to update the ship plan again after adding the pantry and the chef rooms...



Ooh, definitely! I have put the old one on the first post for reference

Also how did we get to 84 pages, what even happens here when I'm asleep :')


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 8, 2020)

Mick said:


> Ooh, definitely! I have put the old one on the first post for reference
> 
> Also how did we get to 84 pages, what even happens here when I'm asleep :')


IKR


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Aaaaaa I'm back


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 8, 2020)

we should raid something


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Dairy Queen? Candy stores?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 8, 2020)

*What do ye do with a drunken sailor what do you to with a drunken sailor what do you do with a drunken sailor early in the mornin*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Poyo?
_*Let's go somewhere*_


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 8, 2020)

*dairy queeennn*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Go to Dairy Queen, poyo!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Go to Dairy Queen, poyo!


we should wait for the others.....


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> we should wait for the others.....


Oh, okay.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 8, 2020)

Time for the Dairy Queen Revolution


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Are we waiting or going?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Are we waiting or going?


umm waiting
@ForeverALoan u gonna come?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 8, 2020)

Where are we all headed?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Where are we all headed?


Dairy Queen!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Dairy Queen!


Ooh! Can I come with? I love Reese’s blizzards


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ooh! Can I come with? I love Reese’s blizzards


_How do we have the same favorite?_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 8, 2020)

We both have good taste


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Should we go now or wait for the rest of the crew? I was told to wait.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Should we go now or wait for the rest of the crew? I was told to wait.


hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 8, 2020)

We probably should wait.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> We probably should wait.


why? I wanna go to DQ


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


Hiiii!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 8, 2020)

Is DQ cancelled because I want to pull a Karen and ask for them to bring the ROLO minis blizzard back.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Is DQ cancelled because I want to pull a Karen and ask for them to bring the ROLO minis blizzard back.


I don't know... I've been waiting for hours.
_Kirby wants Dairy Queen._


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 8, 2020)

I’m still up for DQ!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m still up for DQ!


ok!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 8, 2020)

They can't catch all of us


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Dairy Queen _now, _poyo!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 8, 2020)

poyo poyo poyo


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Woooo let's goooo!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 8, 2020)

Poyo p’yo!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Poyo p’yo!


become one with the p o y o


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 8, 2020)

Is the captain still here?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> become one with the p o y o





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Is the captain still here?


The post above you


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Is the captain still here?


oh her? Only Kirby is here now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 8, 2020)

I'm apparently a blind poyo


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> oh her? Only Kirby is here now


Hmmm... Wait why-


----------



## Clock (Jul 8, 2020)

Let’s go?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Someone drive us there then. I was told to drive but I don't know how


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 8, 2020)

Don't worry, I get my driving practice from Mario Kart.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

That sounds familiar... _Oh I watched a movie with that joke._

But uh... Yeah, let's go to Dairy Queen!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 8, 2020)

Yush lets go!!!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Woooo! How long until we get there?


----------



## Clock (Jul 8, 2020)

Idk, maybe fast I guess, but let’s go already, I’m craving for ice cream.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Yay! *jumps up and down for joy*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 8, 2020)

AIght neat I'm tagging along


----------



## Clock (Jul 8, 2020)

The other thread got locked...
but let’s go I can’t wait!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Yesss Dairy Queen!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 8, 2020)

rip quote thread

YAY DQ!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Aaaaaaaaaa Let's just pretend we made it... _I've been waiting for hours._


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 8, 2020)

yay
get ready for battle


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 8, 2020)

I am here and ready to pester


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Woooooo
Oh right, someone has to distract them


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 8, 2020)

I'd like uhhhhhhhh-

now's your chance, go!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 8, 2020

This time we gotta stay sneaky


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Woooo!
Steal all the desserts!


----------



## Clock (Jul 8, 2020)

Yesssss
*Takes the machine to make blizzards*
*passes out the worker to hire on board*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

*throws splat bombs at people in her way*
*steals food that people ordered*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 8, 2020)

Don't they have pretzels? Get the pretzels!


----------



## Clock (Jul 8, 2020)

*Takes the ice cream cakes*
*gets caught, but passes out the chef*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

*steals all the candy, cookies, etc. that are used for making blizzards*
*throws more splat bombs*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 8, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'd like uhhhhhhhh-
> 
> now's your chance, go!
> 
> ...


hhhhhhhjhh-
oh right, for you to be gone!
*Permanently passes out and steals milkshakes*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Poy- Is there anything left?


----------



## Clock (Jul 8, 2020)

There’s some of the recipes


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Oh, yes... steal the recipes! Then we can make all the food!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh, yes... steal the recipes! Then we can make all the food!


*mcronald

either way, take them all! Don't forget the secret recipe on the safe!


----------



## Clock (Jul 8, 2020)

*Opens safe with knife*
*takes secret recipe*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 8, 2020)

Hey, don't forget a worker, we want our blizzards made professionally!

Hey you, yes you!
*Throws on ship*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

*throws more splat bombs at people in the way*
*is totally not already eating anything she stole*


----------



## Clock (Jul 8, 2020)

Takes some of the extra machines


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 8, 2020)

_unintelligible eating sounds
*_finishes donut and puts extra on head*

Looks like we're done here


----------



## Clock (Jul 8, 2020)

*Leaves dq in ruins*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

*is totally not acting out of character because of Kirby*
Ooooooh, where do we go next?


----------



## Clock (Jul 8, 2020)

Lets hurry before the police comes, its a big island


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *is totally not acting out of character because of Kirby*
> Ooooooh, where do we go next?


W e n d y s


----------



## Clock (Jul 8, 2020)

Lets go to ikea next


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Wendy's? Ikea?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wendy's? Ikea?


hmm definitely ikea


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Oooohhh Ikea... yeeeaaahhh plushies!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 8, 2020)

IKEAAAA


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Woooomy! Head for Ikea!


----------



## Clock (Jul 8, 2020)

Oh it gets inactive when i’m not here sometimes...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

I guess we're not going to Ikea now...


----------



## Clock (Jul 8, 2020)

Who knows, if we have more active users here


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

I only see us.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 8, 2020)

Y’all went to ikea without me?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 8, 2020)

Let’s steal some dino nuggets


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Actually, no. Nothing happened after we said to go.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 8, 2020)

Are y’all still going? I wanna see the restaurant within a store


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Can we go now?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 8, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> we should raid something


Twitch dot TV,fam


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Twitch dot TV,fam


Uh-


----------



## Kurb (Jul 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh-


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 284570


But-


----------



## Clock (Jul 9, 2020)

Waiting for everyone to show up if possible


----------



## Seastar (Jul 9, 2020)

Yesss


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 9, 2020)

I’m here


----------



## Seastar (Jul 9, 2020)

I'm here, poyo!


----------



## Clock (Jul 9, 2020)

I wonder what‘ll be next...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 9, 2020)

I don't think we ever made it to Ikea?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 9, 2020)

Just ping me or somethign if the IKEA raid is happening because I'm down.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 9, 2020)

Okaaaay. When are we going?


----------



## Clock (Jul 9, 2020)

Ikea, if its more active here, I don't want to miss out on this


----------



## Seastar (Jul 9, 2020)

Ikea!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 10, 2020)

did this thread die


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 10, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> did this thread die


Maybe..


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Maybe..


.....yes.....


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 10, 2020)

Ah, so no Ikea?


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

We'll see, I'm waiting as well


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 10, 2020)

Can I take you to Ikea... (hop in my boat)


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Hm...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 10, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> Can I take you to Ikea... (hop in my boat)


it's not another kidnapping, is it?


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 10, 2020)

Actually... nevermind.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

How have we not arrived at Ikea yet?


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Idk, just a bit inactive


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 10, 2020)

*shoots the boat with a bomb and sails away*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 10, 2020)

aH


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> *shoots the boat with a bomb and sails away*


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa H e l p


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

Yo...what did I walk into?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yo...what did I walk into?


Mutiny


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yo...what did I walk into?


We've been hit! Please don't tell me we're sinking...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Mutiny


Oh. Sounds interesting. Why? I thought we were going to Ikea


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 10, 2020)

W a i t
I leave and come back to this!?

wow this is bad


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaa I'm going to die if this sinks! aaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh. Sounds interesting. Why? I thought we were going to Ikea


Idk I just wanted to say mutiny.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 10, 2020)

uhhhh

Cannons, get the cannons!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

lol I’m a seal part-time so I should be good. Shooting ships is still mean. Bad FrogslimeOfficial. Bad.


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Whats going on now?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Uh... I have splat bombs... Are those useful or useless?


Your Local Wild Child said:


> lol I’m a seal part-time so I should be good. Shooting ships is still mean. Bad FrogslimeOfficial. Bad.


_*It was Treeleaf*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Whats going on now?


The ships probably going to sink because Treeleaf can’t play nice in the sandbox


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> The ships probably going to sink because FrogslimeOfficial can’t play nice in the sandbox


Oi I wasn't the one that sank it
Though I did incite mutiny


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Oh..


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oi I wasn't the one that sank it
> Though I did incite mutiny


I corrected it. lol I guess you’re hands aren’t exactly clean tho


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaa I'm made of ink... I can't survive us sinking! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

Y’all could get to an emergency boat. I’m good cuz I’m a part-time seal


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Wait so our luxury ship is sinking?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

I guess so lol. I just wanted to go to Ikea!


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

No
We need damage control, hurry up and get materials to prevent sinking or we shall try to sail to the nearest beach so it wont sink completely.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 10, 2020)

Oi I found a door as a flotation device! 
Too bad it has room for only one person.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 10, 2020)

If it's not too late. We can probably make it to ikea. Ikea can't sink


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Let’s go to the nearest beach so we can repair the ship then go to ikea.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Let’s go to the nearest beach so we can repair the ship then go to ikea.


Good idea! Let's hurry!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

I have caulk!


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

I found the nearest beach! Let’s go there


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I found the nearest beach! Let’s go there


Go go go!


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

As we try to sail the ship fast as we can, we successfully beached the ship for repairs.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

How bad is the hole?


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 10, 2020)

Honestly, I can be a little petty on occasion. (and you knocked out a lot of people)


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Um, so... we made it...?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> Honestly, I can be a little petty on occasion. (and you knocked out a lot of people)


You’re going to make us late to Ikea!


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Yes, we made it out safe, we need to repair the hole


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 10, 2020)

Aight, so... Anyone know how to repair a ship?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You’re going to make us late to Ikea!


She tried to kill me


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> She tried to kill me


I meant to make a dent... (or at least scratch it)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Aight, so... Anyone know how to repair a ship?


Um...IDK lol


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

I guess, we do have some tools and damage repair.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 10, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> I meant to make a dent...


With a... cannon?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> I meant to make a dent... (or at least scratch it)


Hmmmmmm


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 10, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> I meant to make a dent... (or at least scratch it)


It worked. Too well.


----------



## Mick (Jul 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Aight, so... Anyone know how to repair a ship?



With tape? I think I saw this on YouTube


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmmmmmm


Yea, a cannon does seem a bit drastic


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Oh a person is there...
Now he’s asking how we got there
And now he wants to help us fix the damage.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Oh a person is there...
> Now he’s asking how we got there
> And now he wants to help us fix the damage.


Oh? Who?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 10, 2020)

_Trust no one_


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> It worked. Too well


Apologies... (I said she should get small bombs, not big ones...)


----------



## Mick (Jul 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Oh a person is there...
> Now he’s asking how we got there
> And now he wants to help us fix the damage.



What does he look like? I trust him


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> _Trust no one_


Is this Gravity Falls?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> _Trust no one_


Trust everyone! *waves at new guy* HAI!


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Well the person said he repairs ships and has a license.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Trust no one means you can't trust the crew either, by the way.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 10, 2020)

_Trust no nonpiratey people_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

I don't look like a pirate...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 10, 2020)

Oi, all we need is Flex Tape.


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Who knows...
He doesn’t look too mean


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> _Trust no nonpiratey people_


Do I count as piratey? I’m a feral child/selkie (part-time, of course)


----------



## Mick (Jul 10, 2020)

Interesting how you need a license to repair a boat but not to sail it.

Can we see the license?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Do I count as piratey? I’m a feral child/selkie


Very piratey

Seastar is too


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Here, he’s basically a shipbuilder


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

Mick said:


> Interesting how you need a license to repair a boat but not to sail it.
> 
> Can we see the license?


As long as he has flex tape he should be aight


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 10, 2020)

But is he a pirate?

Only true pirates have flex tape, and that's better anyway


----------



## Mick (Jul 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Here, he’s basically a shipbuilder



Ah but we need to fix the ship, not build one


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Who knows...
> He doesn’t look too mean


Appearance isn't everything.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 10, 2020)

I have the solution!


----------



## Mick (Jul 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I have the solution!
> View attachment 285416



WE DID IT


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Well let’s follow him, he said he's a ship builder


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Well let’s follow him, he said he's a ship builder


But we got flex tape!


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Oh it’s fixed...
Well then..


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I have the solution!
> View attachment 285416


All hail the Flex Tape!


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

He gave us extra tape by the way


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> He gave us extra tape by the way


Hmmm


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 10, 2020)

Hopefully it'll hold up. I mean, it's Flex Tape, it's indestructable.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 10, 2020)

nevermind


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hopefully it'll hold up. I mean, it's Flex Tape, it's indestructable.


It’ll be double indestructible if ya put flex seal on top of it!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

"I sawed this boat in half!"
Sorry, I couldn't resist quoting that.


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Let’s go then,


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Let’s go then,


Yeah, while we have enough people.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

Ikea now?


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Yes let’s go now!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

IKEA!!!!


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

I do feel bad rejecting the requests, but at least he gave us extra tape.
He would’ve given ship guns as well.
But let’s go


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 10, 2020)

HOIST THE SAILS or start the motor idk I forgot what kind of ship this was


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

I think it was a ship that runs on power


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

Time for sailing!!!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

It's a yacht.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> It's a yacht.


Time for yachting!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Yes! To Ikea!


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

We will arrive soon.
I was wondering if we could upgrade the cannon to ship guns though...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 10, 2020)

Whoo! What are we gonna take first?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 10, 2020)

m e a t b a l l s
then plushies and chocolate!
Ikea is amazing


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Furniture and some food
We have arrived now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> m e a t b a l l s
> then plushies and chocolate!
> Ikea is amazing


I’ve always wanted to try their meatballs


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Plushies plushies plushies!
But Kirby wants meatballs


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Grabs the large cart and starts raiding the furniture area


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 10, 2020)

Hallå we would like your stuff heheheh fancy swedish pirates

*hits many victims with katana*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

Time for meatballs! *proceeds to get lost in the Ikea*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

I... I'm hungry...

*starts throwing splat bombs and grabbing things*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 10, 2020)

Get as many as the plushes as you can!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 10, 2020)

*puts googly eyes on dala horse statue*

ahh much better


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Brings another large cart and starts taking plushies


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Takes the furniture boxes and brings it on board


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Plushies!!!!! *grabs a bunch*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 10, 2020)

*runs into many employees while riding in shopping cart*


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Rides a mattress and steals pillows


----------



## Kurb (Jul 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Waiting for everyone to show up if possible


I’m here


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

*finds the food court (or whatever it is called in Ikea) and starts stealing and eating*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’m here


Ah another employee

Goodbye


----------



## Kurb (Jul 10, 2020)

Y’all finally went to Ikea
Jesus


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Steals food from ikea and the candy area


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’m here


You're not even a pirate


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 10, 2020)

I don't care what it's called, gimme!

*takes chocolate things and pancakes*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You're not even a pirate


Isn’t this a yacht


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Takes the drink machines with us and the recipes and ingredients


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

I can't read Swedish AAAAAAAAA


Kurb said:


> Isn’t this a yacht


It's a pirate yacht. And you've done absolutely nothing in the raids, so you aren't a pirate.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 10, 2020)

I watched Below Deck once and play Sea of Thieves (100hrs) so i am a qualified pirate


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Passes out another worker


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 10, 2020)

Pancakes maaaan... just... Pancakes...

*kills employee with deepness*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 10, 2020)

Oh yeah; and my turtle beach headset arrives tomorrow


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Passes out multiple workers while riding on a mattress


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 10, 2020)

*almost runs into wall because shopping carts are fun*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I watched Below Deck once and play Sea of Thieves (100hrs) so i am a qualified pirate


_*Then why are you not doing anything?*_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*Then why are you not doing anything?*_


What am i supposed to do


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> What am i supposed to do


r a i d


----------



## Kurb (Jul 10, 2020)

*grabs the good meatballs and more plushies*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Ugh...
*goes back to stealing plushies and food*
*throws more splat bombs at employees*


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> What am i supposed to do


I think it's about stealing... I'm only here to fix @Treeleaf , so..


----------



## Kurb (Jul 10, 2020)

I think our ship should be full now


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

StarParty8 said:


> I think it's about stealing... I'm only here to fix @Treeleaf , so..


Treeleaf has been taken over by thoughts of Bob.
Uh, I think.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 10, 2020



Kurb said:


> I think our ship should be full now


It's a huge ship


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 10, 2020)

Noooo i missed the raid??


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Noooo i missed the raid??


We're still here. Unless... we just finished... did we?


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Sorry, my sister is acting like a brat again...
Well at least we got everything

	Post automatically merged: Jul 10, 2020

Maybe we can do more I guess


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 10, 2020)

Take as many stuff as you can on your way out!


----------



## Kurb (Jul 10, 2020)

Well everyone start raising anchor because we’re going since we’re almost full


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 10, 2020)

-takes the plushies that are left- MINEE


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Takes the remaining stuff and leaves ikea in ruins.
Also takes some of the plants


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Well everyone start raising anchor because we’re going since we’re almost full


Huuuuge ship.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 10, 2020)

Ok so the checklist for leaving in a pirate ship is:
Lower sails
Raise anchor
Angle sails to wind position

	Post automatically merged: Jul 10, 2020

Yeah for future reference
I guess I’ll stand guard of the stuff


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Guys Kurb isn't listening


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

I don’t think there’s sails, it somewhat runs on power


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 10, 2020)

Y'all we need a cool cave to store our treasures


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Ok so the checklist for leaving in a pirate ship is:
> Lower sails
> Raise anchor
> Angle sails to wind position
> ...


It's a y a c h t


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 10, 2020)

The ship can likely fit 1 more person, can it. *calls Mimi*
Ph, were raiding? oof sorry *grabs some candy*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I don’t think there’s sails, it somewhat runs on power


Ok, so just raise anchor and go whenever ya want. I’ll stand guard at the ship


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

StarParty8 said:


> The ship can likely fit 1 more person, can it. *calls Mimi*


Mimi?!


----------



## Kurb (Jul 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Mimi?!


You mean, the Paper Mario spider-person? I’m vetoing that


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Does anyone want to upgrade the ship cannons?


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Mimi?!


I heard the word about how much she did it back then... stealing, i mean.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 10, 2020)

My headset delivered but that’s beside the point
Someone should upgrade the cannons in case we run into another ship


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You mean, the Paper Mario spider-person? I’m vetoing that


dont she will be a good addition i'm 100% sure


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You mean, the Paper Mario spider-person? I’m vetoing that


Is it bad that I actually like Mimi?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Is it bad that I actually like Mimi?


 She does have a good personality, veto lifted


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Is it bad that I actually like Mimi?


no
She said she needs to find her pirate clothes and train for +ATTACK. WAIT she said she can't go because she needs to take revenge on dimentio still and hasn't done that.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 10, 2020)

StarParty8 said:


> no
> She said she needs to find her pirate clothes and train for +ATTACK.


Wouldn’t it also be +DEF


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

StarParty8 said:


> no
> She said she needs to find her pirate clothes and train for +ATTACK. WAIT she said she can't go because she needs to take revenge on dimentio still and hasn't done that.


Isn't Dimentio dead?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Isn't Dimentio dead?


Yeah, i think he got wiped off the face of the earth by Mario


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Maybe we can add this


----------



## Kurb (Jul 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Maybe we can add this


That’ll take me extra weeks


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 10, 2020)

I'm just gonna pretend I know the plot of Paper Mario


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Isn't Dimentio dead?


she said she'd never arrive. she does not like rumbly-tumbly ships and nobody can change her mind, apperantly.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Maybe we can add this


That reminds me of something...
*flash backs of Meta Knight's Halberd*


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm just gonna pretend I know the plot of Paper Mario


me too
is it bad i like Mimi and other PM characters despite me never playing it and my first PM game coming out in a week


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

We can try ordering one with our savings


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

*hops on boat with Ikea bags* man, guys. Ikea was AMAZING. The meatballs were delicious. What’s better, leopard seals get to eat for FREE. They also had Dala horses! Those are cool! It’s weird tho, the shop was wrecked and animal control was there when I left.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 10, 2020)

StarParty8 said:


> me too
> is it bad i like Mimi and other PM characters despite me never playing it and my first PM game coming out in a week


Ok so Dimentio is a bad person
Mimi is someone who‘s Mansion you enter in chapter 3
You break a vase and have to pay her back in 10,000,000 rupees

	Post automatically merged: Jul 10, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> *hops on boat with Ikea bags* man, guys. Ikea was AMAZING. The meatballs were delicious. What’s better, leopard seals get to eat for FREE. They also had Dala horses! Those are cool! It’s weird tho, the shop was wrecked and animal control was there when I left.


Ok, who called Animal Control


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Ok so Dimentio is a bad person
> Mimi is someone who‘s Mansion you enter in chapter 3
> You break a vase and have to pay her back in 10,000,000 rupees
> 
> ...


iknow the basics ok
also i think it was chapter 2 actually


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

StarParty8 said:


> me too
> is it bad i like Mimi and other PM characters despite me never playing it and my first PM game coming out in a week


Am I the only one that played the first 3?



Your Local Wild Child said:


> *hops on boat with Ikea bags* man, guys. Ikea was AMAZING. The meatballs were delicious. What’s better, leopard seals get to eat for FREE. They also had Dala horses! Those are cool! It’s weird tho, the shop was wrecked and animal control was there when I left.


Animal control? Whoops, they noticed I'm not a human...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 10, 2020)

Y'all we're so close to page 100


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Ok so Dimentio is a bad person
> Mimi is someone who‘s Mansion you enter in chapter 3
> You break a vase and have to pay her back in 10,000,000 rupees
> 
> ...


IDK, they were talking about some big animal raiding the restaurant.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> IDK, they were talking about some big animal raiding the restaurant.


Who was it? Which one of you let loose a giant friggin animal


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Almost to page 100...
I think I may call a ship builder to add the large gun to our yacht


----------



## Kurb (Jul 10, 2020)

Page 100 soon


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Who was it? Which one of you let loose a giant friggin animal


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> IDK, they were talking about some big animal raiding the restaurant.


UH- There was totally not an octopus in there. NOPE.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 10, 2020)

Cat ≠ very big animal 
so i am ruled out


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

I don’t know, maybe it was one of the people from the candy van or something...


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 10, 2020)

Tiger? wait no taiga is small hmm nevermind


----------



## Kurb (Jul 10, 2020)

Since we’ve already set sail what’s are next destination


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

D-did they say anything about ink being everywhere?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Who was it?


All I know is that the guy there said I could have what I wanted when I was a leopard seal. I don’t know about anything else wrong though the guy ran out quickly after


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 10, 2020)

Our next stop is up north to flopside so we can have mimi ovver. Right? ..probs not i came here via teleporting


----------



## Kurb (Jul 10, 2020)

Flop side is about 15 min away


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 10, 2020)

StarParty8 said:


> Our next stop is up north to flopside so we can have mimi ovver. Right? ..probs not i came here via teleporting


Hm sounds good


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> All I know is that the guy there said I could have what I wanted when I was a leopard seal. I don’t know about anything else wrong though the guy ran out quickly after


I'm starting to realize most of us are actually not humans...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

What’s happened since?


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 10, 2020)

wait no i see a green thing on the yacht


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 10, 2020)

I'm calling it
100


----------



## Kurb (Jul 10, 2020)

Frogslime is the only human here


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 10, 2020)

StarParty8 said:


> wait no i see a green thing on the yacht


ooh frog?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

StarParty8 said:


> wait no i see a green thing on the yacht


Mimi?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm starting to realize most of us are actually not humans...


I’m only a leopard seal part-time tho (don’t ask why)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Frogslime is the only human here


Bold of you to assume that


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 10, 2020)

didnt make the 100th, oh well/ HEY LOOK A MIMI!


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Well...
I think I brought the person who was in the candy van so...
Could be the main reason...


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm starting to realize most of us are actually not humans...


I am lmao


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

I’m human


----------



## Kurb (Jul 10, 2020)

PAGE 100

	Post automatically merged: Jul 10, 2020



Clockwise said:


> I’m human


You’re a kirby


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Yay page 100 
let’s hold a ship party


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Frogslime is the only human here


I am-
Schezo isn't a cat boy


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 10, 2020)

i'm a ditto.
they're from pokemon


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

I’m a human most of the time


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I’m human


All I see is a Kirby


----------



## Kurb (Jul 10, 2020)

so 2 humans here


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 10, 2020)

It's in my name.
I'm Frog.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 10, 2020)

edit: 3


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

I will also order the large ship gun to be installed, but we may need to change the plans a bit.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 10, 2020)

I'm a human
wait am I?
honestly idk


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I will also order the large ship gun to be installed, but we may need to change the plans a bit.


How will we cover that? 
Did we actually take any money in our raids?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

I'm squid/octopus/Kirby. No human here. Also, don't ask.


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 10, 2020)

After seeing that seastar was here, Mimi left. Guess it's just me now.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 10, 2020)

I'm one of the only humans here..
hm


----------



## Kurb (Jul 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I will also order the large ship gun to be installed, but we may need to change the plans a bit.


I could make it


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

StarParty8 said:


> After seeing that seastar was here, Mimi left. Guess it's just me now.


What does Mimi have against me?


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

So how will the layout look like now?


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What does Mimi have against me?


the fact that you have anything aganist her... scardyness.


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> How will we cover that?
> Did we actually take any money in our raids?


We took some money from raids


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> So how will the layout look like now?


I don’t know how the layout looks like as of yet


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

StarParty8 said:


> the fact that you have anything aganist her... scardyness.


Darn it, she remembers I was afraid of her.


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 10, 2020)

*equips wet suit* I'm outta here because i dont see my treeleaf i wanted to fix from being bob-ified.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Do wet suits work on Octolings...? UH-


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

I‘m wondering if someone can fix the layout after possibly adding this thing.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

Are we still heading for Flopside?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Are we still heading for Flopside?


No.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> No.


Then where are we going?


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Wendy?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Then where are we going?





Clockwise said:


> Wendy?


Hmm... Let's vote where to go?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Wendy?


Do ya think they’ll let leopard seals eat for free there, too?


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Hm....


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Should I be worried that some of these places might serve calamari or... [insert name for octopus dish here]?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 10, 2020)

Hmm


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Should I be worried that some of these places might serve calamari or... [insert name for octopus dish here]?


Aren’t ya an inkling/octoling? I don’t think most places sell ink to eat


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Anyone want to raid Burger King?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Aren’t ya an inkling/octoling? I don’t think most places sell ink to eat


Yeah, but I'm still squid/octopus, and humans _eat _that.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Yeah, but I'm still squid/octopus, and humans _eat _that.


Hmm...just avoid those dishes and avoid becoming a squid/octopus in those situations and y’all should be fine


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hmm...just avoid those dishes and avoid becoming a squid/octopus in those situations and y’all should be fine


I... guess...


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Yeah..


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

So, where are we going?


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Hm....
Taco bell maybe?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Hmm... Sure. 
Kirby will go anywhere that has food anyway.


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Yeah....
Lets wait to see what happens
The yacht is probably being upgraded


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

I’m always in the mood for those freezes (they have wild strawberry)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m always in the mood for those freezes (they have wild strawberry)


And Starburst!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

I think I only like the cinnamon twists...
But Kirby will probably force me to eat everything else...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 10, 2020)

I’m back, what did i miss?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’m back, what did i miss?


I think we're going to Taco Bell


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Kurb never reads anything


----------



## Kurb (Jul 10, 2020)

I’m down
Setting a course for Taco Brll


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Yeah we can go...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Kurb never reads anything


Bruhh


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

*weird octopus sounds*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’m down
> Setting a course for Taco Brll


Yesh!Yesh!Yesh!Yesh! Imma get a horrible brainfreeze


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Okay, let's go, poyo!


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Yay let’s go, i’m sure constructions finished


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Woooo! Food!


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Yesss
Opens the doors


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Fooooooood!


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Yes, passes out the cashiers
And covers the security cameras


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 10, 2020)

Take the nacho cheese!


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Yes!
Passes out chef to take on board


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

Foooooooooood!

*puts mouth under freeze machine*


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Takes the tacos and food


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

*throws splat bombs at employees and witnesses*
*steals food*


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Steals the drinks and the ingredients


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

*fills up a water bottle with freezes*


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Lets see, I think we took almost everything.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

Do we go back now? I think Imma need to lie down a bit...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaa foooooooood.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 10, 2020)

Ahh, did we get the recipes and ingredients?


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Sure...
Lets hurry before the cops show up


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Oh RIGHT cops. Let's get out of here!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 10, 2020)

Time to make a mad dash


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Yes, let’s get the yacht running as well


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Is everyone back on the ship?


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Yes I am


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Okay, let's go!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 10, 2020)

I'm here


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

We made it safely before the cops came.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 10, 2020)

ahh I missed taco bell ;-;


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

So what do we do now?
Also, I expected to get seasick after that last stop, but I seem to be fine...


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Don’t worry we have some leftovers


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 10, 2020)

Wendy's?
mako mart? wait no


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Celebrate 100 posts and the installation of our upgraded ship weapon


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Ahahaha Mako Mart...
Okay, let's go to Wendy's


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

*flops on boat*


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Wendy’s? Let’s go then


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> *flops on boat*


Hmm? Are you okay?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

Can I skip on Wendy’s? I need to nurse this brainfreeze


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 10, 2020)

I just had Wendy's and it was fantastical. Time to steal the square meat.


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Oh no there’s a small enemy ship
*sinks it with new ship gun*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Oh no there’s a small enemy ship
> *sinks it with new ship gun*


W h a t
OH NO We're infamous!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm? Are you okay?


I had a brainfreeze and had to swim back. I’m okay but my head still hurts. I had too much freezie it’s too good


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I had a brainfreeze and had to swim back. I’m okay but my head still hurts. I had too much freezie it’s too good


Ooooh okay. I thought I ate too much... why am I still hungry...


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Don’t worry I sunk it. 
The new weapon helps a lot, but it can only be used for last resort.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Don’t worry I sunk it.
> The new weapon helps a lot, but it can only be used for last resort.


That’s good...do y’all know a good place for a leopard seal to flop down for like 15 minutes? I have a splitting headache


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

The quarters


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> The quarters


Y’all think I can fit there?


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Sure


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

*screaming octopus sounds*
OH NO I'm Kirby and I want to eat more H e l p


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

Oh boy I know kirbies don’t ever stop being hungry


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh boy I know kirbies don’t ever stop being hungry


Aaaaaaaaaaaaa whyyyyy me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 10, 2020)

So, are anymore raids planned?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> So, are anymore raids planned?


I’m sitting out cuz I turned into a leopard seal and I have a headache


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

I'm starving and I want Wendy's


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

I’ll still give moral support!


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

So...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Wendy's! Wendy's! Wendy's!


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

WENDYS


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 10, 2020)

Yay Wendy's!


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Yay lets go Wendys!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

I like how y’all are “hey, there’s feral child that that turns into a seal who loves Reese’s blizzards! Welcome to the crew!”


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Yay we arrived!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 10, 2020)

Get the meat!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

Go get sammiches!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I like how y’all are “hey, there’s feral child that that turns into a seal who loves Reese’s blizzards! Welcome to the crew!”


Ahahaha... I was already weird so this is kinda normal now.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 10, 2020)

Quick, to the back!
Wendy will be ours!

Hey Wendy!
*hurts and throws on boat*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

*throws splat bombs at anyone in the way*
*steals/eats food*


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

YES STEAL EVERYTHING


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 10, 2020)

GIVE ME THE BACONATORS OR KATANA!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 10, 2020)

This thread is sponsored by RAID SHADOW LEGENDS


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

_*Chicken nuggets*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> This thread is sponsored by RAID SHADOW LEGENDS


Oh no I’m banned in that kingdom


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

STEAL THE DRINKS


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 10, 2020)

GET THE FROSTIES!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh no I’m banned in that kingdom


Hmm, I've never been there before.


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Passes out a chef


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *and raid
> GET THE FROSTIES!


*thunderous seal bouncing*
You called? I need the frosty.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 10, 2020)

Heck yeah unbolt the frosty machine!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

*steals fries to dip in the frosties*
Veeeeeeemoooooooo


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Unbolt it now!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 10, 2020)

Quick, get one of those wheel things to take it back to the yacht!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

I would but seal flippers


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 10, 2020)

Ah right, a chef!
oh and the hats!
*breaks safe for hats*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

I need ALL the fries to dip in the frosties! Yes! I heard that tastes really good shhhh.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

Are there fibsh sammiches? I crave the _fibsh_


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Steal steal steal


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 10, 2020)

B a c o n


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Steal steal more


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Ew I'm not eating fish and Kirby can't make me.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

They have no _fibsh _here. Sad.


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Sad yes sad


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Is there anything left to take?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 10, 2020)

Probably not... 
711?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Oh, I've never been to 711. What do they have there?


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Yes 711


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

*laughs in slurpee*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 10, 2020)

To 711!!
Just alot of really good stuff


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Yes a lot of good stuff


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

If there's food, _I want it._ But please no seafood.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 10, 2020)

Basically all food, no fish.

It's the perfect place
YAY!!!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Basically all food, no fish.
> 
> It's the perfect place
> YAY!!!


It’s only perfect because of slurpee. The lack of _fibsh_ disappoints my seal half


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Oh really, no fish? Surprised because I was getting Japanese vibes from it lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh really, no fish? Surprised because I was getting Japanese vibes from it lol


Yea, unfortunately. When are we all gonna go to red lobster?!?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea, unfortunately. When are we all gonna go to red lobster?!?


Uh... Red Lobster? I-I'll stay on the ship.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea, unfortunately. When are we all gonna go to red lobster?!?


y e s :0

but we shouldn't. for Seastar.


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Hm...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> y e s :0
> 
> but we shouldn't. for Seastar.


Long John silvers, then? I don’t think they make squid or octopus there but they have _fibsh_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Long John silvers, then? I don’t think they make squid or octopus there but they have _fibsh_


;-;
I don't think she likes any fibsh
maybe fibsh sticks, but that's it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I don't think she likes any fibsh
> maybe fibsh sticks, but that's it


Wow, a squid/octopus that doesn’t like _fibsh_? You don’t see that often


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> y e s :0
> 
> but we shouldn't. for Seastar.


But... Red Lobster has great biscuits.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wow, a squid/octopus that doesn’t like _fibsh_? You don’t see that often


Hard to want to eat any when you've been surrounded by fish people in a crazy future.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hard to want to eat any when you've been surrounded by fish people in a crazy future.


Yea, I guess I’ve just been stranded on an island for like 4 months after unspecified events involving a sea witch and pineapple pizza that left me as a wereseal (part-time)


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

I love red lobster, what about Pizza Hut?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I love red lobster, what about Pizza Hut?


We’re going to 7-11 for *slurpee*


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

K


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea, I guess I’ve just been stranded on an island for like 4 months after unspecified events involving a sea witch and pineapple pizza that left me as a wereseal


Oh... okay. If anyone knows how to get rid of this Kirby I apparently have with me, please tell me.



Clockwise said:


> I love red lobster, what about Pizza Hut?


*Cheese stuffed crust pizza!!!!*


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Yes Pizza Hut


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

So, are we going to 7-11 or Pizza Hut?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Uh... I don't know. Both?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh... I don't know. Both?


I’m up for both!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m up for both!


Yesss!


----------



## Clock (Jul 11, 2020)

Hm...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 11, 2020)

I’ve been swimming!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 11, 2020)

uh what happened


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 11, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> uh what happened


I’ve been swimming. That’s what’s happened.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 11, 2020)

kool


----------



## Clock (Jul 11, 2020)

Idk, I'll be a bit inactive atm, since I'm talking to my cousins...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 11, 2020)

I’ll just go back to swimming then


----------



## Seastar (Jul 11, 2020)

I'm just over here... pretending nothing happened to my brush and splat bombs earlier...


----------



## Clock (Jul 12, 2020)

Please don’t die


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 12, 2020)

I’ve gotten back (Read: escaped) from the candy van. Is this in any way related?


----------



## Clock (Jul 12, 2020)

Maybe, read the beginning.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 12, 2020)

Yea I saw that y’all left a van behind, but I saw it. There’s weirdos there that wanna “restore the stocks.” I’m kinda afraid of y’all now


----------



## Clock (Jul 12, 2020)

No I‘m fine, they arrested the suspect though


----------



## Seastar (Jul 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea I saw that y’all left a van behind, but I saw it. There’s weirdos there that wanna “restore the stocks.” I’m kinda afraid of y’all now


Nah, I was the one trying to tell the children to stay away... or something like that.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 12, 2020)

I’m just a bit rattled now... I prolly taste horrible tho


----------



## Seastar (Jul 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m just a bit rattled now... I prolly taste horrible tho


Don't worry about it unless Rin shows up.


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 13, 2020)

Now what?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

IDK


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)

Is Flowey getting on the ship?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 13, 2020)

@Flowey come here


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Is Flowey getting on the ship?


Yes please take me with you!
I promise I won't give anyone friendliness pellets


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

*flops on ship*


----------



## Clock (Jul 13, 2020)

Can I come on?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)

Okay, where are we going?

Go to a candy store, poyo!

....I didn't say that.


----------



## Clock (Jul 13, 2020)

GameStop?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

_hmmmm_

	Post automatically merged: Jul 13, 2020

Where am I gonna go? Is Seastar just gonna hold me the whole time or do I get my own room?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> GameStop?


Yesssssss
Maybe Kirby will get bored and leave me alone

	Post automatically merged: Jul 13, 2020



ohare01 said:


> _hmmmm_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 13, 2020
> 
> Where am I gonna go? Is Seastar just gonna hold me the whole time or do I get my own room?


Uh... do we have any flower pots?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 13, 2020)

Time to be a Karen and complain about my drift yayyy!

and steal some new ones


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

Guys I need a flower pot

I can hop around in one!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Guys I need a flower pot
> 
> I can hop around in one!


Yes, like Piranha Plant.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 13, 2020)

Amiibo base?
if we can't find a pot that'll work


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _hmmmm_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 13, 2020
> 
> Where am I gonna go? Is Seastar just gonna hold me the whole time or do I get my own room?


I have a hard enough time getting around myself!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)

I heard seals eat octopus...
Aaaah, um... Gamestop time?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 13, 2020)

I gotta go. 
Good night and good luck!


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Yes, like Piranha Plant.


Exactly


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I gotta go.
> Good night and good luck!


Oh, good night.

So, uh... are we going?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

I dunno


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)

I said I wanted Gamestop... But I'm very hungry... this is Kirby's fault...


----------



## Clock (Jul 13, 2020)

Well all of you decide, I might go on and off because I’m still dizzy.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)

....Doesn't Gamestop have candy at the cash register?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

They have some cool game themed candies sometimes, otherwise no


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> They have some cool game themed candies sometimes, otherwise no


I think that's what I was thinking of...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I said I wanted Gamestop... But I'm very hungry... this is Kirby's fault...


Wr can eat the game cartridges. I heard they added flavor.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wr can eat the game cartridges. I heard they added flavor.


Uh-oh. Don't give Kirby ideas...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

I’m just hungry for fibsh


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)

I don't think Gamestop has fish.
But let's go anyway... I'm tired of seeing them overprice all the DS Pokemon games...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't think Gamestop has fish.
> But let's go anyway... I'm tired of seeing them overprice all the DS Pokemon games...


Same.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 13, 2020

...actually, can we do this sometime later? I’m not sure they’ll allow leopard seals in, plus it’s close to my bedtime.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

rip ;-;


----------



## Clock (Jul 14, 2020)

Yep...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

RIP what?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

I think the roleplay died...


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 15, 2020)

We should go to Gamestop


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 15, 2020)

cAnDy sToRe?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

I thought it ebbed and flowed like a tide lol

	Post automatically merged: Jul 15, 2020



BlushingTokki77 said:


> cAnDy sToRe?


If it comes from the candy factory no


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 15, 2020)

Do any of u guys have high turnip prices? I have 1,110 turnips I need to sell


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> We should go to Gamestop


Yeah!



BlushingTokki77 said:


> cAnDy sToRe?


Ooooh that sounds good too..


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Yeah!
> 
> 
> Ooooh that sounds good too..


yeah lets go
*takes le hat
give le hat to @Rosie977 *
ok lets go


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 15, 2020)

wait I'm doing a trade
can we wait like five minutes?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Do any of u guys have high turnip prices? I have 1,110 turnips I need to sell


 I have no idea what my prices are doing lol


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> wait I'm doing a trade
> can we wait like five minutes?


yes


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

I'm actually falling asleep... because my sleeping schedule is all wrong...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 17, 2020)

*captain Rosie and the jikken raiders


----------



## Clock (Jul 18, 2020)

Jikken raiders


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Anyone here? Woomy?


----------



## Clock (Jul 18, 2020)

Yes, but I'm leaving in 8 minutes


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Hmm... Oh well.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 18, 2020)

is the thread ded


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 18, 2020)

I joined the inkling cult...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> is the thread ded


((We tend to bounce from place to place. Just check throughout the day and you’ll find activity eventually))

wait wut


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> is the thread ded


Maybe? Or everyone is just too busy.


BlushingTokki77 said:


> I joined the inkling cult...


Huh... I thought _that_ was dead. Uh, welcome?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 18, 2020)

Uhhh


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Should we take the ship anywhere?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 18, 2020)

Sure
did the jikken raiders get deleted?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Sure
> did the jikken raiders get deleted?


Nope, thread's fine. I just checked.





__





						This is still going?
					

We're back to being the jikken van.  Hop on in kids! we don't bite! we consume your guiders on this field trip to the jikken factory are  Ms. Trizzle/Meowth And Jessie/Ms.Jikken  Learn how Jikken is made!



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Should we take the ship anywhere?


s t a r b u c k s


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> s t a r b u c k s


They’re pirates, too! I bought a 1.something ounce bag of chocolate covered espresso beans for like 3 dollars! I could buy 3 times the amount elsewhere for the same price!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Starbucks again? _Okay, give me cake pops_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> s t a r b u c k s


who are you and why are you a blushing tokki knockoff


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Are we still going to Starbucks...?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

Maybe, if what happened in the other thread doesn’t affect this one


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Maybe, if what happened in the other thread doesn’t affect this one


Uh... Even if it does, I'll be fine.
Wait, but what about everyone else... that isn't made of ink...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh... Even if it does, I'll be fine.
> Wait, but what about everyone else... that isn't made of ink...


Yeah, I can’t raid with a broken leg and arm lol


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yeah, I can’t raid with a broken leg and arm lol


*shrugs* Why don't we just bring in some Pokemon with healing abilities or whatever? Chansey? Audino? Comfey? Whatever works.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

kpop powers will heal you


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> kpop powers will heal you


What?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

Hmm...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

What about Kirby's Doctor ability?
Wait no... That means *ME*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What?


y e s


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> y e s


H o w


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

And I have...no powers lol


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 18, 2020)

I won't question it.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> And I have...no powers lol


I'm actually scared of possibly using Kirby's powers...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

don't question kpop powers

	Post automatically merged: Jul 18, 2020

First ya need sum oxygen for breathing 
Twice got that covered


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

This is making it sound like a cult or something...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

Except Rosie is immune to twice

	Post automatically merged: Jul 18, 2020



Seastar said:


> This is making it sound like a cult or something...


according to seul it is


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Uh... W-woomy?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh... W-woomy?


C:


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

Uh-huh...so this is supposed to heal my leg quicker?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 18, 2020)

gah why do have to be immune? :'c


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Uh-huh...so this is supposed to heal my leg quicker?


Suspicious...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Uh-huh...so this is supposed to heal my leg quicker?


yes oxygen both the gas and the song is good


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> yes oxygen both the gas and the song is good


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

I 100% _do not understand._


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

I def have kpop fever


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I def have kpop fever


Well, my leg still hurts like nothing else


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Well, my leg still hurts like nothing else


*pulls out a Pokeball, presses the button, and a Comfey comes out* Here... Don't ask why I have this.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

I think those healing powers only work on other Pokémon. Maybe.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I think those healing powers only work on other Pokémon. Maybe.


Huh, I thought they could heal humans too... Oh well.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

Oh no wait, it is working! Wow...I still ache a bit tho


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Ah, yes! *says something incomprehensible to the Comfey*


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 22, 2020)

.0.
o hi
this thread inactive


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Ah, yeah.... Should we take the yacht somewhere?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 22, 2020)

no one else is here
let's go to a Pizza place!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> no one else is here
> let's go to a Pizza place!


Pizza Hut?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Pizza Hut?


Y E S 
Does this yacht have autopilot? I don't how a permit.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> Y E S
> Does this yacht have autopilot? I don't how a permit.


Uh, I don't know... I've never attempted to drive it before.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh, I don't know... I've never attempted to drive it before.


OH NO
I'll try to drive

	Post automatically merged: Jul 22, 2020

I think it's this way. I don't know where to go.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 22, 2020



Seastar said:


> Huh, I thought they could heal humans too... Oh well.


hold up
w u t


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> OH NO
> I'll try to drive
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 22, 2020
> ...


Just don't sink the yacht... We're made of ink...


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Just don't sink the yacht... We're made of ink...


yeah... if it sinks, we have a problem!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 22, 2020

I think there's a respawn point...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> yeah... if it sinks, we have a problem!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 22, 2020
> 
> I think there's a respawn point...


I don't like being splatted...


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't like being splatted...


yeah, it kinda hurts...
wait Seastar?
are splatfests kinda pointless? .0.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 22, 2020

I mean, they take a random topic, and ask us to kill each other over it!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> yeah, it kinda hurts...
> wait Seastar?
> are splatfests kinda pointless? .0.


Uh... Um...
Well, everyone else has fun, so no.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh... Um...
> Well, everyone else has fun, so no.


well, it's fun but......
we KILL each other...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> well, it's fun but......
> we KILL each other...


But not permanently...


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> But not permanently...


I know it's not...
BUT it kinda hurts- oh wait we're here!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> I know it's not...
> BUT it kinda hurts- oh wait we're here!


Pizza Hut???


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Pizza Hut???


Yup! what's the plan? Maybe we can be peaceful in a raid for once!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> Yup! what's the plan? Maybe we can be peaceful in a raid for once!


Uh... huh... Well, I usually just hit everyone with ink... humans don't die from that... Well, maybe unless they eat it.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh... huh... Well, I usually just hit everyone with ink... humans don't die from that... Well, maybe unless they eat it.


Maybe I'll distract them while you steal the pizza! (and desserts if we're feeling spicy)


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> Maybe I'll distract them while you steal the pizza! (and desserts if we're feeling spicy)


_*I*_ have to steal the pizza? Well... Uh... I guess I'll try... to not let Kirby eat all of it...


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*I*_ have to steal the pizza? Well... Uh... I guess I'll try... to not let Kirby eat all of it...


it's ok! I'll steal then!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> it's ok! I'll steal then!


Then... do I throw splat bombs...?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Then... do I throw splat bombs...?


diplomany first...

	Post automatically merged: Jul 22, 2020

anyway, let's enter!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Diplomacy has failed.

...Sorry, I really wanted to say that.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Diplomacy has failed.
> 
> ...Sorry, I really wanted to say that.


ok. WE'LL STORM IT
BRING OUT A CHARGER
S N I P E


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> ok. WE'LL STORM IT
> BRING OUT A CHARGER
> S N I P E


I don't have a charger...
Uh... *stares at her splattershot and brush embarrassingly*


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't have a charger...
> Uh... *stares at her splattershot and brush embarrassingly*


oh..
take mah roller
a DYNAMO ROLLER


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> oh..
> take mah roller
> a DYNAMO ROLLER


I guess that'll work...


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I guess that'll work...


now we BUST DOWN THE DOORS!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 22, 2020

FBI OPEN UP


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> now we BUST DOWN THE DOORS!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 22, 2020
> 
> FBI OPEN UP


Okay... So uh, a distraction...

Do you guys make calamari pizza? I could sue you for that... I'm calamari!


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay... So uh, a distraction...
> 
> Do you guys make calamari pizza? I could sue you for that... I'm calamari!


*snipes everyone from behind with ink from octo canyon*

Ok! Pizza is right around.... here!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

You make ANCHOVY pizza? Ew, gross!


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You make ANCHOVY pizza? Ew, gross!


PINEAPPLE?! a disgrace!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

*whispers* Did that distract them enough?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *whispers* Did that distract them enough?


I think I may have sniped them>;3


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Did we get all the pizza?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Did we get all the pizza?


Yup! I snagged a plain pizza because I hate toppings.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> Yup! I snagged a plain pizza because I hate toppings.


Did you find any with cheese-stuffed crust?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Did you find any with cheese-stuffed crust?


yup! right in the back.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Should we get out of here?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Should we get out of here?


yup.... I think I hear the police...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> yup.... I think I hear the police...


AAAAAAAAAAA
Okay, run! *runs away*


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> AAAAAAAAAAA
> Okay, run! *runs away*


safely on yacht. Ok you have the pizza?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> safely on yacht. Ok you have the pizza?


Yes... you should probably take it away from me before I eat all of it... I'm part Kirby and it's kinda uncontrollable...


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Yes... you should probably take it away from me before I eat all of it... I'm part Kirby and it's kinda uncontrollable...


*lifts pizza boxes*

Imma put this in the fridge so when everyone comes back, they can have pizza.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> *lifts pizza boxes*
> 
> Imma put this in the fridge so when everyone comes back, they can have pizza.


Good idea.
So... what should we do now?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Good idea.
> So... what should we do now?


talk about inkopolis topics!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 22, 2020

Seastar?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> talk about inkopolis topics!


Oh, um... O-okay... Totally not nervous.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh, um... O-okay... Totally not nervous.


ok. Salmon run. What's your opinion?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> ok. Salmon run. What's your opinion?


It's fun? More fun than Turf War?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> It's fun? More fun than Turf War?


ok.....


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> ok.....


Um... is that bad?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 22, 2020)

BUT INKLINGS ARE TRYING TO WIPE OUT AN ENTIRE SPECIES

	Post automatically merged: Jul 22, 2020

wait sorry
im rude


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> BUT INKLINGS ARE TRYING TO WIPE OUT AN ENTIRE SPECIES
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 22, 2020
> 
> ...


Hmm...
Hmmmmm...
I don't know, blame Mr. Grizz on that.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm...
> Hmmmmm...
> I don't know, blame Mr. Grizz on that.


well yeah

	Post automatically merged: Jul 22, 2020

gtg!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Okay, bye!


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay, bye!


hi again


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Oh, hi. Nobody came back... so the pizza is still here.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh, hi. Nobody came back... so the pizza is still here.


ok! @ohare01 we have pizza pls visit


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 22, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> ok! @ohare01 we have pizza pls visit


P i z z a
How did you know that's my favorite food-


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> P i z z a
> How did you know that's my favorite food-


Yeah, we raided Pizza Hut! (Just the two of us _*W H A T*_)


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 22, 2020)

Yummm


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Yay, pizza! *grabs some*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

Y’all’s got pizza without me?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all’s got pizza without me?


Oh, here, have some! *hands you a box*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

Yesh


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Thank goodness I didn't eat all of it... even though I want to.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

I could eat an entire pizza right now


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I could eat an entire pizza right now


saaaaaaaaaaaame


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

I'm part Kirby, so I literally can...


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm part Kirby, so I literally can...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

Yep. We have weird backstories


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


>


Oh no, you heard me...


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh no, you heard me...


um
anyway
next day
blushingtokki and i made a shop
moving on


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> um
> anyway
> next day
> blushingtokki and i made a shop
> moving on


Poyo?


----------



## Clock (Jul 23, 2020)

Ok...


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Poyo?


oh
you wanna know? https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/taku-and-tokkis-shop.563184/#post-9382550


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Poyo....
*ahem* Where are we going now?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Idk. Maybe we can raid area 51 >;3


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Poyo...? What's that?
Aaaaaaa don't answer Kirby, he's stupid.


----------



## Clock (Jul 23, 2020)

Uh...
I might go soon again...


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Poyo...? What's that?
> Aaaaaaa don't answer Kirby, he's stupid.


w u t


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> w u t


The mean voices call me stupid...
*sad Kirby noises*


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> The mean voices call me stupid...
> *sad Kirby noises*


uhhhhhhhhhhh.... Seastar? You ok there?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> uhhhhhhhhhhh.... Seastar? You ok there?


I'm Kirby. Who's Seastar?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm Kirby. Who's Seastar?


UUMMMMMMM 
WHAT
IS ANYONE A KIRBY SPECIALIST
HELP

	Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020

@ForeverALoan 
ARE YOU A KIRBY SPECIALIST


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> UUMMMMMMM
> WHAT
> IS ANYONE A KIRBY SPECIALIST
> HELP


Poyo? What do you need help with?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Poyo? What do you need help with?


um
maybe
i
shouldnt
S O M E O N E 
H E L P


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> um
> maybe
> i
> shouldnt
> ...


Woomy?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Woomy?


um





Seastar said:


> Woomy?


you ok? I think you're ok. Is kirb still there? I hope not


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> um
> you ok? I think you're ok. Is kirb still there? I hope not


Poyo?
Hahaha... yeah this is fiiiine. ....No it isn't.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Oh no oh no oh no


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh no oh no oh no


At least you're not a deer...


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> At least you're not a deer...


WAIT JUST ONE SEC


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> At least you're not a deer...


Yea but the witch is still around


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> WAIT JUST ONE SEC


Aaaaaa you keep yelling. Stop, I'm not dead.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Aaaaaa you keep yelling. Stop, I'm not dead.


oh srry
but w u t  is going on?!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Guys what if she’s already started changing me

	Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020

I mean I’m technically out of the woods what if that makes her angry


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Guys what if she’s already started changing me
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020
> 
> I mean I’m technically out of the woods what if that makes her angry


h o l d  u p


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> oh srry
> but w u t  is going on?!


Do you remember when I said I was part Kirby? uhhhh



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Guys what if she’s already started changing me
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020
> 
> I mean I’m technically out of the woods what if that makes her angry


Should Kirby fight evil witch, poyo?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Do you remember when I said I was part Kirby? uhhhh
> 
> 
> Should Kirby fight evil witch, poyo?


You can try...I don’t think ya can tho


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Do you remember when I said I was part Kirby? uhhhh
> 
> 
> Should Kirby fight evil witch, poyo?


wut witch
w u t


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> wut witch
> w u t


Long story short: witch cursed me to stay in woods, said she’ll think of something worse.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Long story short: witch cursed me to stay in woods, said she’ll think of something worse.


ok...
wait
this
witch
is
after
us
now?
OH GOD


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> ok...
> wait
> this
> witch
> ...


(0n0) I didn’t think of that...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

I'm kinda hoping someone can get me out of here... Then I might be free of this "Kirby curse".


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm kinda hoping someone can get me out of here... Then I might be free of this "Kirby curse".


how do i free you
someone please explain


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Oh wait I just realized: what do y’all think of pineapple on pizza?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh wait I just realized: what do y’all think of pineapple on pizza?


i hate it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> i hate it


You’re safe then... I think


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> how do i free you
> someone please explain


I'd... rather not say then



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh wait I just realized: what do y’all think of pineapple on pizza?


I've never eaten pineapple... but Kirby probably has... He'll eat anything.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'd... rather not say then
> 
> 
> I've never eaten pineapple... but Kirby probably has... He'll eat anything.


Try changing your pfp! He might go away then...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> Try changing your pfp! He might go away then...


(B-but I'm roleplaying)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I've never eaten pineapple... but Kirby probably has... He'll eat anything.


Just don’t respond if she talks about pizza


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

ok well maybe this is a cure


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Just don’t respond if she talks about pizza


But Kirby will.....


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> But Kirby will.....


look! the cure!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> look! the cure!


How is this meant to get me out of Kirby?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Everyone, just don’t engage if ya hear a unicycle


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Are we still looking for candy? Poyo?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> How is this meant to get me out of Kirby?


it's cuter then him, so he leaves


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

I’m hiding out.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m hiding out.


hide in the boys bedroom so she can't come in!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> it's cuter then him, so he leaves


............................
I'm still in here


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ............................
> I'm still in here


f r i c k 
uhhhhh
delet smash


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> f r i c k
> uhhhhh
> delet smash


W-woomy?!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Oy, this is all really stressful


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oy, this is all really stressful


Do you need help, poyo?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Do you need help, poyo?


I’m not sure I’m not sure


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Can y'all look at my shop pls? It's getting no business :<





__





						Shop - ‧͙⁺˚*･༓☾ Taku and Tokki's Shop! (closed) ☽༓･*˚⁺‧͙
					

TAKU AND TOKKI'S SHOP!   Hi everyone! @OtakuTrash and I decided to open a shop! We sell some items! Everything is payed in TBT/NMT! ( If it says TBT on the price, we also accept the same amount, but in NMT) We are open from 10 AM EST to 4 PM EST! If you'd like your items wrapped, just ask and we...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




For some reason the top bar of my page where I can make text bold and stuff is blocked so just paste the link in a new tab

	Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020

anyway, back to this chaos

	Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020

*deletes everything with kirby on our yacht*


d o n e


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m not sure I’m not sure


I don't want to see his goose solution again...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't want to see his goose solution again...


Yea I can guarantee y’all that the goose will attack you


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea I can guarantee y’all that the goose will attack you


w a t   g o o s e


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea I can guarantee y’all that the goose will attack you


Wait, do you mean the geese remember what happened?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> w a t   g o o s e


An evil goose that goes and bites everyone and doesn’t seem to die


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> An evil goose that goes and bites everyone and doesn’t seem to die


W H A T


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> W H A T


Y E S


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y E S


nononono
w h y


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Hey, if I get OUT of here, I might stop being part Kirby. P-please...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> nononono
> w h y


The forest is mean


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hey, if I get OUT of here, I might stop being part Kirby. P-please...


ok! go! be freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> ok! go! be freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


It's not that simple...


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> It's not that simple...


how do i do it?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> how do i do it?


Let me think uhhhhh...
Get Kirby to drop his copy ability. That might work...


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

H j o n k
oh no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

OH NO OH NO OH NO


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Let me think uhhhhh...
> Get Kirby to drop his copy ability. That might work...


*jumps on top of kirby* 

GET O U T  KIRB


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Nah it's all good. 

We're good at this stuff, the ducc cult.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> *jumps on top of kirby*
> 
> GET O U T  KIRB


POYO


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

h j o n k ?

YEAH THATS RIGHT, H J O N K
GET OUT


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

DROP SEASTAR
FBI OPEN UP


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Halp


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

wait what's actually happening?

seastar, goose, who's getting attacked?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

*CONTINUES JUMPING*

DROP SEASTAR


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

The witch is also possibly around


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

oh no


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

seastar? you ok now?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

W...woomy?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> W...woomy?


YES! I DID IT!

SEASTAR IS SAVED


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> YES! I DID IT!
> 
> SEASTAR IS SAVED


YESH!!!!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> YES! I DID IT!
> 
> SEASTAR IS SAVED


My name is actually Ribbon, but... okay...


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> My name is actually Ribbon, but... okay...


/.0./ yes!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

...now what?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

*coughs*
Right... back to "normal"....


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

At least you won’t talk about pineapple on pizza anymore


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Yay! Ribbon is saved!


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *coughs*
> Right... back to "normal"....


h u h
o n o


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

I’m not entirely sure what happened to her


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> h u h
> o n o


*wipes pink ink off her face*
Don't worry, I'm fine...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *wipes pink ink off her face*
> Don't worry, I'm fine...


Oy, are ya sure?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oy, are ya sure?


idk


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oy, are ya sure?


Yes... It's just octo ink...


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Yes... It's just octo ink...


oh yeah!
i jumped on top of kirby, so it makes sense!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> oh yeah!
> i jumped on top of kirby, so it makes sense!


Uh... sure...
Has everyone forgotten about Adeleine?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh... sure...
> Has everyone forgotten about Adeleine?


I haven’t


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh... sure...
> Has everyone forgotten about Adeleine?


 oh no, is octo ok?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> oh no, is octo ok?


She's fine... she's fine... She's still here. I have to suffer again, though...


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> She's fine... she's fine... She's still here. I have to suffer again, though...


why are you suffering?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> why are you suffering?


Because... I have 2 ink colors at once...


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Because... I have 2 ink colors at once...


oh... if they touch.... that could really hurt...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

I’m...not sure on what to do about that


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> oh... if they touch.... that could really hurt...


I had gotten used to it.... before Kirby happened.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 23, 2020)

_I am magical boy Milky Star and I'mma crash this party _


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> _I am magical boy Milky Star and I'mma crash this party _


Good luck not getting attacked by the evil goose


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> _I am magical boy Milky Star and I'mma crash this party _


Yea ya popped in in a weird situation. I’m hiding from a witch and the inkling(octoling?) is in a bit of pain

	Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020

Oh yea and the goose


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 23, 2020)

Okay but Magical boys are cool tho.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea ya popped in in a weird situation. I’m hiding from a witch and the inkling(octoling?) is in a bit of pain
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020
> 
> Oh yea and the goose


It... It's fine. If Kirby couldn't separate us, then I don't think anything will...  We'll just get used to it...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Just warnin’ ya


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Can I splat the goose? Is that a thing?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 23, 2020)

maaaggiic


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Can I splat the goose? Is that a thing?


No it’ll just be orange and even angrier


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 23, 2020)

Can I use magic on goose? :3


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> View attachment 290904 maaaggiic


Okay uuuuusse it



Your Local Wild Child said:


> No it’ll just be orange and even angrier


Oh... hmmm... Well, I can't eat it since Kirby is gone...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Yea teleport the goose away


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 23, 2020)

oh yeah oh yeah i'mma use that magic oh yeah :33

	Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020

Where is thy goose? :3


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Can I use magic on goose? :3


no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Yesh the goose is gone!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 23, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> no


Shhhh


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

WE SAFE!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

It’ll probably be back in a while tho...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Why was the goose on the yacht, anyway?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 23, 2020)

*magic made goose go boom* safe place it go back to untitled goose game :3

	Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020

It'll never come back.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Why was the goose on the yacht, anyway?


HE FOLLOWED @Your Local Wild Child  here


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *magic made goose go boom* safe place it go back to untitled goose game :3
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020
> 
> It'll never come back.


You don’t know this goose. It’s not an Untitled Goose Game Goose. It’s an extra-evil Canada Goose. He’s coming back.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

I was wondering if it was THAT goose... Edit: Oh, it isn't.

Anyway, uh... Should we take the yacht somewhere... and be pirates again?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 23, 2020)

What's so evil about this goose :c


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What's so evil about this goose :c


Kirby ate the goose and it came back


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I was wondering if it was THAT goose... Edit: Oh, it isn't.
> 
> Anyway, uh... Should we take the yacht somewhere... and be pirates again?


yup! maybe we should bring milky star


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Imma just hide out in the yacht for a bit...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 23, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> yup! maybe we should bring milky star


:000 Pirate adventure? Can I be a magical pirate boy? :0


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Wow. Didn't think it was possible for this thread to get any better...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> :000 Pirate adventure? Can I be a magical pirate boy? :0


Basically... we raid restaurants and stores and steal everything.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Basically... we raid restaurants and stores and steal everything.


And I hide from the witch!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Basically... we raid restaurants and stores and steal everything.


I call stealing all the sweets and meats- :33

	Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020

*I is Magical pirate boy can't nothing scare me- **Except the dark that's scary.*


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I call stealing all the sweets and meats- :33


we steal a LOT more
also pizza and stuff


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Don't forget. Lava cakes and donuts are mine and always will be. >:3

	Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020

So where are we even raiding?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Don't forget. Lava cakes and donuts are mine and always will be. >:3
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020
> 
> So where are we even raiding?


dylan's candy shop


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Wait @Milky star what’s your thoughts about pineapple on pizza


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> dylan's candy shop


I've never heard of that


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 23, 2020)

Okie okie I get every sweet except lava cakes and donuts. Is the cake actually filled with lava?  Never had one irl so.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I've never heard of that


it's in NY.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020



Milky star said:


> Okie okie I get every sweet except lava cakes and donuts. Is the cake actually filled with lava?  Never had one irl so.


HEY! 
S H A R E


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> dylan's candy shop


Y e s I miss that so much :'c


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Okie okie I get every sweet except lava cakes and donuts. Is the cake actually filled with lava?  Never had one irl so.


It's filled with liquid chocolate.... It's reeaaallly good...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Don’t bring up pineapple on pizza tho


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Don’t bring up pineapple on pizza tho


What is the witch going to do, anyway?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What is the witch going to do, anyway?


IDK
SUMMAT BAD


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wait @Milky star what’s your thoughts about pineapple on pizza


_*It's the single most delicious topping on pizza. If you hate me for it so be it. It won't stop me from enjoying   on  *_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What is the witch going to do, anyway?


I dunno. She just said she’s going to think of something worse

	Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020



Milky star said:


> _*It's the single most delicious topping on pizza. If you hate me for it so be it. It won't stop me from enjoying   on  *_


OH NO OH NO OH NO


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> It's filled with liquid chocolate.... It's reeaaallly good...


I must get my sister to bake this. Or I'll buy it aaah soooounds so yummy!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> _*It's the single most delicious topping on pizza. If you hate me for it so be it. It won't stop me from enjoying   on  *_


Entrance test passed. Welcome magical pirate.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> _*It's the single most delicious topping on pizza. If you hate me for it so be it. It won't stop me from enjoying   on  *_


You don't understand... This will summon the evil witch!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Entrance test passed. Welcome magical pirate.


Oh no not you too


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> _*It's the single most delicious topping on pizza. If you hate me for it so be it. It won't stop me from enjoying   on  *_


oh NO
the witch is after u


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh no not you too


Um, how does the witch feel if you're neutral on the topic?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh no not you too


Well I'm the captain so 
Ami doesnt scare me anyway


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Um, how does the witch feel if you're neutral on the topic?


She’ll probably ignore ya


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

MILKY NEEDS A ROOM


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> She’ll probably ignore ya


Oh good.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 23, 2020)

listen the pineapple on pizza reminds me of my irl best friend that moved to Germany..and my boyfriend loves pineapple on pizza so eating it reminds me of both. -////-////-


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

here!
<img src="data:image/jpeg;base64,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" alt="jp/ - Otaku Culture"/>


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

So uh... Are we in danger now?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> listen the pineapple on pizza reminds me of my irl best friend that moved to Germany..and my boyfriend loves pineapple on pizza so eating it reminds me of both. -////-////-


((IRL I like pineapple on pizza but only if the sauce is bbq. It’s SO good))


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> here!
> <img src="data:image/jpeg;base64,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" alt="jp/ - Otaku Culture"/>


W H A T


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> here!
> <img src="data:image/jpeg;base64,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" alt="jp/ - Otaku Culture"/>


uh


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

here it didnt work before


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Broken image


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> here it didnt work before


P e r f e c t
gah I wish that was my room


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

here again

	Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020

milky do you like it?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

So anyways...how far off-shore are we?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Wait, do you think the witch might try to drown me?!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ((IRL I like pineapple on pizza but only if the sauce is bbq. It’s SO good))


Bbq sauce on pizza?? Never heard of that..don't know if I have the guts to do that. Aaah if anything spicy pizza sauce is best! Sweet n spicy pizza is yummy 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020

So I basically put everyone in danger-


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wait, do you think the witch might try to drown me?!


I'LL FIGHT
THE WITCH STANDS NO CHANCE AGAINST ME AND MILKY


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wait, do you think the witch might try to drown me?!


Better not or i'll burn the witch-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wait, do you think the witch might try to drown me?!


Unless she finds ya guilty by association, probably not


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 23, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> here again
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020
> 
> milky do you like it?


Plz don't tease me like that but oh my glob! I looove!!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Unless she finds ya guilty by association, probably not


Association with... you?


OtakuTrash said:


> I'LL FIGHT
> THE WITCH STANDS NO CHANCE AGAINST ME AND MILKY


But you'll also drown...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 23, 2020)

Magical boys can't drown.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Association with... you?


Yup


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Association with... you?
> 
> But you'll also drown...


ink jet maybe!
and SUPERJUMP


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Magical boys can't drown.


Lucky... I'm made of ink and dissolve in water...


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Lucky... I'm made of ink and dissolve in water...


take my spare inkjet! Then you can fly!

(i may have broke the meter so it's infinete.)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

How far off shore are we???


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> take my spare inkjet! Then you can fly!
> 
> (i may have broke the meter so it's infinete.)


*stares at you suspiciously* Are you sure this is okay?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Lucky... I'm made of ink and dissolve in water...


Aww i'm made of magic and protected by the highest level Magical humans alive. I'm merly only mid tier. So I can get hurt just not drown. For whatever reason the Magic humans gave me the ability to breath under water. It's not useful.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Aww i'm made of magic and protected by the highest level Magical humans alive. I'm merly only mid tier. So I can get hurt just not drown. For whatever reason the Magic humans gave me the ability to breath under water. It's not useful.


Uh... Uh-huh... I see.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *stares at you suspiciously* Are you sure this is okay?


i um.... specilaze in this...


(hides strand of orange sticking out)


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> i um.... specilaze in this...
> 
> 
> (hides strand of orange sticking out)


what
Okay, fine... But this won't help if the witch makes a giant wave crash down.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

No ones telling me how far out we are I’m not an inkling nor am I magical


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 23, 2020)

I hate getting wet. I better not get wet.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> No ones telling me how far out we are I’m not an inkling nor am I magical


We are exactly 2km east of the west shore.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> what
> Okay, fine... But this won't help if the witch makes a giant wave crash down.


uuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Infinite baller


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No ones telling me how far out we are I’m not an inkling nor am I magical


Sorry, my sense of direction is horrible...



OtakuTrash said:


> uuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> Infinite baller


Does that even work in water?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No ones telling me how far out we are I’m not an inkling nor am I magical


I can give you magic but it'll last for about a day.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Oh dear...


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Sorry, my sense of direction is horrible...
> 
> 
> Does that even work in water?


i dont know.



(i've only tried on a stage with a blue octo)

	Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020



Milky star said:


> I can give you magic but it'll last for about a day.


can I have some pls? I don't think I have enough specials for dis


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

I have no idea where to go I’m scared now guys


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Blue... octo... WHAT. 
....Okay, okay... calm down, Ribbon... It's just a game... It's probably not related at all...

Hey, does anyone here even know how to drive the yacht?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Blue... octo... WHAT.
> ....Okay, okay... calm down, Ribbon... It's just a game... It's probably not related at all...
> 
> Hey, does anyone here even know how to drive the yacht?


um
infinite specials ring a bell?

idk

just me

cute (former inkling) SAKURA OCTO


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Blue... octo... WHAT.
> ....Okay, okay... calm down, Ribbon... It's just a game... It's probably not related at all...
> 
> Hey, does anyone here even know how to drive the yacht?


I don’t...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> um
> infinite specials ring a bell?
> 
> idk
> ...


.......W H A T
N O
H O W
Oh gosh, they weren't supposed to know I played that because I used to be a human.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .......W H A T
> N O
> H O W
> Oh gosh, they weren't supposed to know I played that because I used to be a human.


..?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .......W H A T
> N O
> H O W
> Oh gosh, they weren't supposed to know I played that because I used to be a human.


uhhhhhhhhhhhh
veemo?
(notice how my OC was never explained)


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 23, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> i dont know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can bless you with da magic yes :3


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ..?


Hey... you're a human... Did you ever play any video games? Or have you always been out in the wild?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

OK past portrait of myself


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hey... you're a human... Did you ever play any video games? Or have you always been out in the wild?


Yea... I’m not too sure. I’ve started to forget a bit of my past...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> OK past portrait of myself


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
....Sorry, that was me in shock.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 23, 2020)

Hm..now that I think about it. I don't know if Milky is is my real name.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hm..now that I think about it. I don't know if Milky is is my real name.


Ah... ahaha... I made up my name.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hm..now that I think about it. I don't know if Milky is is my real name.


I just go by “local” as of late.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 23, 2020)

Milky isn't my real name. It's a name you guys keep calling me.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020

I don't remember my actual name unfortunately. However, I do know it's not Milky.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> ....Sorry, that was me in shock.


dont ask what happened. it was kind of a blur. I went to sleep one night, and heard rustling. I looked around, next thing I know it, I wake up in a HOSPITAL room looking like this.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Milky isn't my real name. It's a name you guys keep calling me.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020
> 
> I don't remember my actual name unfortunately. However, I do know it's not Milky.


I think...my name starts with an “M”


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I think...my name starts with an “M”


Mathew Maybe it's Mathew?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I think...my name starts with an “M”


Matty or Metian? My name isn't Rosie... wait is it?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

so yeah. I can barely remember Inkopolis.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Matty or Metian? My name isn't Rosie... wait is it?


Matty sounds familiar...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> dont ask what happened. it was kind of a blur. I went to sleep one night, and heard rustling. I looked around, next thing I know it, I wake up in a HOSPITAL room looking like this.


ACK. Well, I don't actually know why I'm am Inkling buuuut.... I got kidnapped and experimented on... so now I'm fused with an Octoling.



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I think...my name starts with an “M”


Matty?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 23, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> so yeah. I can barely remember Inkopolis.


Your name isn't Otaku is it?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Your name isn't Otaku is it?


I really don't even remeber. I call myself Otaku because I like anime!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ACK. Well, I don't actually know why I'm am Inkling buuuut.... I got kidnapped and experimented on... so now I'm fused with an Octoling.
> 
> 
> Matty?


Yea, I think it was Matty. Don’t know what that’s short for tho...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 23, 2020)

Aaaaah name crisis is a foot-

	Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020



OtakuTrash said:


> I really don't even remeber. I call myself Otaku because I like anime!


You're a weeb-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Oy...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Aaaaah name crisis is a foot-


Just call me Ribbon... Ribbon the Inkling. 
Or Adeleine the Octoling


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Just call me Ribbon... Ribbon the Inkling.
> Or Adeleine the Octoling


Okay that I can handle. Now to think of a name for myself.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Okay that I can handle. Now to think of a name for myself.


Call me Taku


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 23, 2020)

Ribbon..Taku..Matty..Rosie? Right?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Ribbon..Taku..Matty..Rosie? Right?


yup! perfect!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Ribbon..Taku..Matty..Rosie? Right?


Sounds good! Taiga when I'm Taiga too but we know that


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

*coughs and pink ink starts dripping from her mouth again*
Um... Are we getting anywhere? Or are we lost at sea...?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

I’m not sure anymore...


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Thought we were going to Dylan's?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

I’m hiding out because I know the witch is probably after me


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Thought we were going to Dylan's?


I thought I remembered the yacht going faster... or am I delirious?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *coughs and pink ink starts dripping from her mouth again*
> Um... Are we getting anywhere? Or are we lost at sea...?


um... WE NEED TO GET TO DYLANS. aight imma head to my room, because... my ink is running out. yeah that's it.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m hiding out because I know the witch is probably after me


It's good. She knows not to, especially after two days ago >:3


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

gtg!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

DYLAN'S CANDY BAR?!?!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Should we wait then?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

My shop: https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/taku-and-tokkis-shop-now-open.563184/


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> um... WE NEED TO GET TO DYLANS. aight imma head to my room, because... my ink is running out. yeah that's it.


Huh... suspicious... 
Um, okay, then.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> It's good. She knows not to, especially after two days ago >:3


Ya know, I’m starting to think that the witch I bumped into might not be your witch


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ya know, I’m starting to think that the witch I bumped into might not be your witch


I was wondering that too...


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ya know, I’m starting to think that the witch I bumped into might not be your witch


Yeah probably not...


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

Hello? Are we going to dylan's candy bar?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Hello? Are we going to dylan's candy bar?


Dunno yet


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Hello? Are we going to dylan's candy bar?


You guys can go; I’m hiding out for a bit


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

I want to!








My shop: https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/taku-and-tokkis-shop-now-open.563184/


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

*coughs* Ugh... How long was I Kirby-pink? I don't think I'm used to this anymore...

Are we... still going?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *coughs* Ugh... How long was I Kirby-pink? I don't think I'm used to this anymore...
> 
> Are we... still going?


idk.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> idk.


Oh? You're still here? I thought you had to go.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 23, 2020)

Aaahh I can't think of a good name for myself. I'm magical boy_____

	Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020

Maybe my name is Milky Star after all.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Aaahh I can't think of a good name for myself. I'm magical boy_____
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020
> 
> Maybe my name is Milky Star after all.


My precious children
I'm dying xD


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

*coughs*
I might as well just... switch... They already know now, so I shouldn't bother pretending to leave...




BlushingTokki77 said:


> My precious children
> I'm dying xD


_AH YOU READ THAT_


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Aaahh I can't think of a good name for myself. I'm magical boy_____
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020
> 
> Maybe my name is Milky Star after all.


i kinda got scared i missed de raid


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *coughs*
> I might as well just... switch... They already know now, so I shouldn't bother pretending to leave...
> 
> 
> ...


_YES I READ THAT_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> My precious children
> I'm dying xD


What?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What?


i really dont know


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What?


It was in their signature
Lolll


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> It was in their signature
> Lolll


Ah kk


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

Pls shop I am getting like no business.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Um, so... _Again_... Are we still going?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Um, so... _Again_... Are we still going?


I think?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Anyways...imma lock myself in


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Anyways...imma lock myself in


Probably a good idea


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Probably a good idea


You’re pink again


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Yeah... I might go back to my bunker... where I'm trapped...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You’re pink again


Oh, right... we met after the Kirby incident...
Uh... I'm normally pink. It's Ribbon that likes to be orange.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 23, 2020)

Toki did you read my signature?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Toki did you read my signature?


Yup


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Why does everyone have to read that line about me


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Why does everyone have to read that line about me


Idk


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Why does everyone have to read that line about me


...what line?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ...what line?


Milky's signature


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ...what line?


Just don't, seastar doesn't want ppl to read it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Milky's signature


Ah kk


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 23, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Yup


Well those people are my precious children. I love hanging with them and taking care of em and being the dad they wish they didn't have :33


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Well those people are my precious children. I love hanging with them and taking care of em and being the dad they wish they didn't have :33


I thought I said you're not...


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

I'll give y'all a discount plz shop


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You're not my parents and I'm not a child. Now stop eating hands.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Wait Wut


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I thought I said you're not...


No I am! I'm dad and mom and you're precious child! Shhhh


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Wha-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No I am! I'm dad and mom and you're precious child! Shhhh


Wait wuts up with eating hands


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No I am! I'm dad and mom and you're precious child! Shhhh





Seastar said:


> You're not my parents and I'm not a child. Now stop eating hands.



Okay the hands part is killing me from laughter.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay the hands part is killing me from laughter.


I’m so confused should I be afraid???


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wait wuts up with eating hands


Well, if you click the quote then go back far enough, you'll find the context


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 23, 2020)

ADELINE STOP EXPOSING ME


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Well, if you click the quote then go back far enough, you'll find the context


Wait is that your name, what milkystar said? Adeline?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m so confused should I be afraid???


Your not a _new _member. So no. still watch out tho


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Wait is that your name, what milkystar said? Adeline?


That's the Octoling OC


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Your not a _new _member. So no. still watch out tho


I’m newish tho. I’ve only been here for a few weeks...


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> That's the Octoling OC


Oh ok


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

I think there's some in the cursed thread Milky don't kill me ahh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 23, 2020)

Guys everyone here is safe. I don't eat hands.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> I think there's some in the cursed thread Milky don't kill me ahh


 show now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Guys everyone here is safe. I don't eat hands.


WHO DOES


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Guys everyone here is safe. I don't eat hands.


h m m m *suspicious noises*

Ok good... I think


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Guys everyone here is safe. I don't eat hands.





Milky star said:


> Shut up- I eat hands-


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> WHO DOES


Ghouls from Tokyo Ghoul


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Guys everyone here is safe. I don't eat hands.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020
> 
> ...


I SAID PLS DON'T KILL ME 

guys help


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 23, 2020)

S tOp


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I SAID PLS DON'T KILL ME
> 
> guys help


If you kill her then joke's on you bc she's invincible bc she has Tom on her side


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Aaaaaaaaa the laughter I'm dying.

Anyway... candy store yet?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> S tOp


You DO eat hands! Good thing I taste horrible


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 23, 2020)

I DO NOT *cries in sad magical boy* The octoling is mean-


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I DO NOT *cries in sad magical boy* The octoling is mean-


*stares at you suspiciously*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Oh boy now there’s someone who may or may not eat hands and the witch might come and curse me oh no oh no


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh boy now there’s someone who may or may not eat hands and the witch might come and curse me oh no oh no


Okay, okay... Milky hasn't said that again for a month. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Well, it's in the out of context thread, not cursed.

If that's not good enough then here are my hands (⊃ ╥﹏╥)⊃


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

So r we going to Dylan's Candy Bar or what


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay, okay... Milky hasn't said that again for a month. Don't worry about it.


Okay...the witch is still around tho


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> So r we going to Dylan's Candy Bar or what


Please...


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Please...


?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> ?


What? I want candy.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Bring me bullseyes!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Do they have lava cakes? Its been a few months since I've been there so I forgot


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

so what did i miss?!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What? I want candy.


Me too!
I call the jolly ranchers, twizzlers, and the black licorice although I doubt any of u like that stuff anyways


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Uh... I'll have... chocolate? Why is all the human-made chocolate candy so good...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 23, 2020)

aaaaah ;;


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Me too!
> I call the jolly ranchers, twizzlers, and the black licorice although I doubt any of u like that stuff anyways


I’ll eat all of that! I miss candy...


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> aaaaah ;;


?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

They have the BEST ice cream. I call that too


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Do they have jelly belly jelly beans?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Hhhhhhh I don't know what they have there... I've never been to New York... Neither has Ribbon from what she told me...


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> They have the BEST ice cream. I call that too


Ok let's go
Rosie do u have Le hat?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Honestly, they have everything


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Do they have jelly belly jelly beans?


They have EVEYTHING
LETS GOOO


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Ok let's go
> Rosie do u have Le hat?


Le hat is almost ready


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Le hat is almost ready


wut le hat


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Imma wait on the yacht...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Ooooh... 
Chocolate chocolate chocolate!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Le hat is almost ready


U now have LE HAT
LETS GOOOO


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> wut le hat


Le captain hat that I just put on


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Le captain hat that I just put on


o ok


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

SET SAIL MCSLAVE

Time for an adventure!


----------



## Mick (Jul 23, 2020)

Wait, the ship's back??

Where are we going


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 23, 2020)

DID I HEAR JELLY BEANS OF LOVE BEAAANS


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Mick said:


> Wait, the ship's back??
> 
> Where are we going


They’re going to a candy store, but I’m sticking behind for reasons


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 23, 2020)

Local i'll bring you every jelly bean ever! :33


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Local i'll bring you every jelly bean ever! :33


Thanks!


----------



## Mick (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> They’re going to a candy store, but I’m sticking behind for reasons



Why would you _not_ go to the candy store D:


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 23, 2020)

*uhhhh
*what's happening here
(I just read the rp and geez lmao)


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

I just want chocolate... I don't remember what I like but Ribbon seems to remember everything about her...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Mick said:


> Why would you _not_ go to the candy store D:


I really REALLY want to...but I’m sure the witch will get me if I leave.


----------



## Mick (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I really REALLY want to...but I’m sure the witch will get me if I leave.



We have cannons, she's got nothing on us


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 23, 2020)

*can i come?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Alright. The plan is for Milky to head to the basement for jelly beans. 

I'm going to go enslave some bakers and steal lava cakes upstairs.

 Seastar, Tokki, and Taku (assuming you're still here) Where arw you going?

	Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020



ohare01 said:


> *can i come?


y e s


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *can i come?


Sure!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Mick said:


> We have cannons, she's got nothing on us


I’m not so sure about that...you should be safe as long as you don’t say ANYTHING about pineapple on pizza


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

I... uh... I want all the chocolate!


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 23, 2020)

*i think ill just stay on board.
*don't forget to bring some candy for me


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 23, 2020)

I go to the basement for the beans.. got it! Wait is it dark there?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *i think ill just stay on board.
> *don't forget to bring some candy for me


Just don’t say anything about pineapple on pizza


----------



## Mick (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m not so sure about that...you should be safe as long as you don’t say ANYTHING about pineapple on pizza



Why would I say anything about that, I don't even care about pizza so put as much pineapple on there as you want I literally couldn't give less about it

But uh, noted


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Just don’t say anything about pineapple on pizza


*uh, alright
*not like that really matters to me
*i prefer ketchup


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Should I throw splat bombs?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I go to the basement for the beans.. got it! Wait is it dark there?


Nope. Uh just try to sneak around. Eat hands if you're found


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Nope. Uh just try to sneak around. Eat hands if you're found


Can I help with stealing the candy?


----------



## Mick (Jul 23, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Can I help with stealing the candy?



Can I help with helping stealing the candy?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Can I help with stealing the candy?





Mick said:


> Can I help with helping stealing the candy?


Yeah!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Hmm.. I'll just steal chocolate and throw splat bombs if anyone gets in the way...
*coughs* Ugh, my shirt has orange ink stains again...


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Yeah!


Y a y

	Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> Yeah!


( /^ω^)/♪♪♪ \(^ω^\ )( /^ω^)/♪♪♪ \(^ω^\ )


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

imma steal de lolliepops


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Nope. Uh just try to sneak around. Eat hands if you're found


Oh well okay! I won't eat hands though. I'll use magic instead. :3


----------



## Mick (Jul 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Yeah!



Yay thanks!



Seastar said:


> Hmm.. I'll just steal chocolate and throw splat bombs if anyone gets in the way...
> *coughs* Ugh, my shirt has orange ink stains again...



I probably will be in the way... I'll apologise in advance, spare me please


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 23, 2020)

Just gotta sneak into thy basement where ever it is.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

What's going on and how does a kpop idol join this?


----------



## Mick (Jul 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What's going on and how does a kpop idol join this?



It's easy, by grabbing as much candy as you can carry back to the ship!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Mick said:


> Yay thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I probably will be in the way... I'll apologise in advance, spare me please


Uh... that wasn't exactly what I meant by people in the way... Uh... hehehe... Don't worry.


----------



## Mick (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh... that wasn't exactly what I meant by people in the way... Uh... hehehe... Don't worry.



Oh. Oh good. ^-^


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

‘


Saltyy said:


> What's going on and how does a kpop idol join this?


I’m just hiding out from the witch for a bit. Somehow I’ve escaped Evwirt but I’m sure she’ll be extra angry about that.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 23, 2020)

*hurry up, im hungry
*and im too lazy to help


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What's going on and how does a kpop idol join this?


Well, a magical boy, a random lost dude, and an octo/inkling joined. I'm sure you'll figure it out


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Are we ready yet?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Let's go!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

@Milky star did anything from the shoppe interest u?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

*runs upstairs and instantly clobbers a baker*

Gib lava


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *runs upstairs and instantly clobbers a baker*
> 
> Gib


Steals all candy and outs it in the yacht-plane
Steals 2 employees to make us candy
Kills permanently passes out other employees


----------



## Mick (Jul 23, 2020)

I don't even know where to start, there is so much to choose from


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Hey right, we need slaves I MEAN forced helpers

HEY YOU 
*grabs and throws on ship*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

*runs towards the chocolate bars*


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

This is our new candy room!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> This is our new candy room!


wait isn't that just Dylan's?


----------



## Mick (Jul 23, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> This is our new candy room!



Gasp. You made that so quick, how do you do it?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 23, 2020)

*finds the basement and sneaks around and finds the precious jellies* Aaah I found the jelly beans yay!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> wait isn't that just Dylan's?


No I stole their signs and wallpaper and put it there
I wanted it to look as realistic as possible lol

	Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020



Mick said:


> Gasp. You made that so quick, how do you do it?


Magic (◍•ᴗ•◍)


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

*grabs as much chocolate as she can carry then runs back to the ship*


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 23, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> This is our new candy room!


*count me in


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *count me in


Glad y'all like it (◕ᴗ◕✿)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

UHHHH we're at a candy shop bakery?

Does this mean I can steal lollipops  :0?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Ooh y’all got a TON of buttered popcorn jelly beans


----------



## Mick (Jul 23, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Magic (◍•ᴗ•◍)



Why can everyone here do magic except me D:

@MapleSilver we need to get back on that fireball training, I know I haven't done my homework I'm sorry


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

*kills Permanently passes out employee to steal the picture booth*


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ooh y’all got a TON of buttered popcorn jelly beans


Ummmmm
I CALL THE BLACK LICORICE, BERRY BLUE, ROOT BEER, AND GREEN APPLE ONESSSSS


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Mick said:


> Why can everyone here do magic except me D:
> 
> @MapleSilver we need to get back on that fireball training, I know I haven't done my homework I'm sorry


I can’t do any magic. I’ve had magic done on me tho


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Mick said:


> Why can everyone here do magic except me D:
> 
> @MapleSilver we need to get back on that fireball training, I know I haven't done my homework I'm sorry


Ink isn't magic lol


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *kills Permanently passes out employee to steal the picture booth*


Yasss good job c:


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

welp whatever *steals lollipops and cupcakes*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Does a katana count?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

*goes back for more chocolate*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

does good music count?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> does good music count?


y e s


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 23, 2020)

*Fills a ten pound bag of jelly beans and uses my wand to poof it back to the ship* I hope that's enough..


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

_Are you saying Calamari Inkantation is magic?_


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> UHHHH we're at a candy shop bakery?
> 
> Does this mean I can steal lollipops  :0?


Knock yourself out
Not literally


----------



## Mick (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I can’t do any magic. I’ve had magic done on me tho



༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ Non-magical wild child gang



Seastar said:


> Ink isn't magic lol



Sure looks like magic to me and shapeshifting definitely is



Rosie977 said:


> Does a katana count?



Yes!



Saltyy said:


> does good music count?



For sure!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Fills a ten pound bag of jelly beans and uses my wand to poof it back to the ship* I hope that's enough..


Are there more? You need to get all of ‘em


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Fills a ten pound bag of jelly beans and uses my wand to poof it back to the ship* I hope that's enough..


Get. All. Of. Them. And then put em in the machine so we have a jelly beans machine!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Oh cool. In that case I'll just kill more people. 

HEY MCSLAVE GET THE CANNONS LOADED


----------



## Mick (Jul 23, 2020)

Guys I've made a choice

We need to bring the lollipops

or maybe the skittles?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Mick said:


> Sure looks like magic to me and shapeshifting definitely is


Er... I don't think turning into a squid/octopus is that special...

Anyway... *carries more chocolate candy back to the ship*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 23, 2020)

Hmm..there is more I could just *uses my wand and poofs the whole stock of jelly beans onto the ship* there :3


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 23, 2020)

Looks like I've been summoned here. Thought I'd left this life of raiding behind me, but I guess my crimes have caught up to me now. 

Sure, Mick. I'll teach you how to throw fireballs. Though keep in mind, you're working with fire so this can be rather painful for a beginner.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

Guys I put all the jelly beans in a machine
Hope y'all like it ʕ ꈍᴥꈍʔ


----------



## Mick (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Er... I don't think turning into a squid/octopus is that special...
> 
> Anyway... *carries more chocolate candy back to the ship*



It's special if you can't do it, trust me! ^^


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

WAIT GUYSSS 

WHAT ABOUT POPPING CANDY DO THEY HAVE ANY


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 23, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Guys I put all the jelly beans in a machine
> Hope y'all like it ʕ ꈍᴥꈍʔ


Genius idea!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Guys I put all the jelly beans in a machine
> Hope y'all like it ʕ ꈍᴥꈍʔ


YUSH GIMME (;ω; )


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> WAIT GUYSSS
> 
> WHAT ABOUT POPPING CANDY DO THEY HAVE ANY


OH MY GLOB THE BEST KIND OF CANDY HOW COULD WE FORGET


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> OH MY GLOB THE BEST KIND OF CANDY HOW COULD WE FORGET


OH YESSSS 

GET IT ALL


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> WAIT GUYSSS
> 
> WHAT ABOUT POPPING CANDY DO THEY HAVE ANY


They have EVERYTHING


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> WAIT GUYSSS
> 
> WHAT ABOUT POPPING CANDY DO THEY HAVE ANY


GET. IT.


----------



## Mick (Jul 23, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Looks like I've been summoned here. Thought I'd left this life of raiding behind me, but I guess my crimes have caught up to me now.
> 
> Sure, Mick. I'll teach you how to throw fireballs. Though keep in mind, you're working with fire so this can be rather painful for a beginner.



You can't escape the pirate life. That's just not an option D:

Thanks so much! It's only fire, what's the worst that could happen <3


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> WAIT GUYSSS
> 
> WHAT ABOUT POPPING CANDY DO THEY HAVE ANY


Pop rocks? I stole em all


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Mick said:


> It's special if you can't do it, trust me! ^^


Well, if you put it that way...Not dissolving in water is magic to me.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

wait if this is just a generic candy shop.


*what if we raid willy wonka*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Hehe the only magic trick I might be doing is turning into a deer


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Pop rocks? I stole em all


YOU BLOODY GENIUS


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> wait if this is just a generic candy shop.
> 
> 
> *what if we raid willy wonka*


Nah Jisoo you don't get it.

DYLAN'S IS THE BEST CANDY SHOP IN THE WORLD


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> YOU BLOODY GENIUS


⋋✿ ⁰ o ⁰ ✿⋌ Omg ty

	Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> Nah Jisoo you don't get it.
> 
> DYLAN'S IS THE BEST CANDY SHOP IN THE WORLD


Facts


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Nah Jisoo you don't get it.
> 
> DYLAN'S IS THE BEST CANDY SHOP IN THE WORLD


fine Taiga

	Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020

Never been to Dylan's soooo


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> wait if this is just a generic candy shop.
> 
> 
> *what if we raid willy wonka*


OHHH.
Wait would the chocolate river kill me or am I fine?


----------



## Mick (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Well, if you put it that way...Not dissolving in water is magic to me.



That just sounds like chemistry but we haven't gotten to that in school yet

...also, what if I don't choose but just bring _all _the candy?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 23, 2020)

Mick said:


> You can't escape the pirate life. That's just not an option D:
> 
> Thanks so much! It's only fire, what's the worst that could happen <3


That's true. I didn't choose the candy life, the candy life chose me. 

Eh I've seen some pretty bad incidents with fire magic. But you'll develop a resistance over time the more you use it.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

Mick said:


> That just sounds like chemistry but we haven't gotten to that in school yet
> 
> ...also, what if I don't choose but just bring _all _the candy?


We already did! I showed the pic of our candy room lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Never been to Dylan's soooo


Me neither ;n;


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> fine Taiga
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020
> 
> Never been to Dylan's soooo


That's depressing


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> fine Taiga
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020
> 
> Never been to Dylan's soooo


Sorry for your loss


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> fine Taiga
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020
> 
> Never been to Dylan's soooo


*same


----------



## Mick (Jul 23, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> That's true. I didn't choose the candy life, the candy life chose me.
> 
> Eh I've seen some pretty bad incidents with fire magic. But you'll develop a resistance over time the more you use it.



I'm already water resistant apparently so maybe that will help!! I can't wait


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

This is so sad ;-;


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Never been to Dylan's soooo





Your Local Wild Child said:


> Me neither ;n;


I have never heard of it until now. Same for Ribbon.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

I'm sitting on a bench outside stop and shop rn and this lady won't stop farting it's hilarious


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I have never heard of it until now. Same for Ribbon.


*also same


----------



## Mick (Jul 23, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> We already did! I showed the pic of our candy room lol



Oh. oh right.

You're too fast, honestly. How could I ever keep up


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *also same


THIS IS SO DEPRESSING


----------



## Mick (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I have never heard of it until now. Same for Ribbon.



Yup, same here

Guess it isn't a thing here


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Mick said:


> Yup, same here
> 
> Guess it isn't a thing here


I think it’s only in NYC


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

Mick said:


> Yup, same here
> 
> Guess it isn't a thing here


I think it's in NYC
I've been there a few times ♪ \(^ω^\ )

	Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020

One last time. Le shop. Y'all get a discount ʕ·ᴥ·ʔ


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

There's only three, all in the city. We live close, so thats probably why...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

I wish I could go to New York...


----------



## Mick (Jul 23, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> I think it's in NYC
> I've been there a few times ♪ \(^ω^\ )



That explains a lot, that's quite far from home


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 23, 2020)

Mick said:


> I'm already water resistant apparently so maybe that will help!! I can't wait


Okay, let's begin. The first thing you have to do is hold this wooden part of the ship... Imagine the hottest thing you can think of, whether that be a campfire or a volcano. Then, bring all that energy to your hands. 

If you do this right the ship should catch on fire.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

Mick said:


> That explains a lot, that's quite far from home


Oh lol I'm in NJ
Where ru from?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Okay, let's begin. The first thing you have to do is hold this wooden part of the ship... Imagine the hottest thing you can think of, whether that be a campfire or a volcano. Then, bring all that energy to your hands.
> 
> If you do this right the ship should catch on fire.


Oh no oh dear oh no


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Okay, let's begin. The first thing you have to do is hold this wooden part of the ship... Imagine the hottest thing you can think of, whether that be a campfire or a volcano. Then, bring all that energy to your hands.
> 
> If you do this right the ship should catch on fire.


_*Wait are you trying to burn down the ship?!*_


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh no oh dear oh no


⊙o⊙


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

Ok firebender


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*Wait are you trying to burn down the ship?!*_


Don't worry, it's invincible lol
They couldn't burn it if they tried


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

Why do we have FIREBENDERS on a WOODEN ship


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 23, 2020)

Whaaaat hold on


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

oh no

Ahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Why do we have FIREBENDERS on a WOODEN ship


Why did you people summon me if you didn't want this?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
If the ship catches on fire, it'll sink...
I'm ink! I dissolve in water!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Am I going to have to leave?!?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Why do we have FIREBENDERS on a WOODEN ship


Did u see the pictures? It's an invincible yacht-plane


----------



## Mick (Jul 23, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Okay, let's begin. The first thing you have to do is hold this wooden part of the ship... Imagine the hottest thing you can think of, whether that be a campfire or a volcano. Then, bring all that energy to your hands.
> 
> If you do this right the ship should catch on fire.



Alright, so uhm...

which one would be hotter...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Did u see the pictures? It's an invincible yacht-plane


You're claiming the yacht is magic...


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Mick said:


> Alright, so uhm...
> 
> which one would be hotter...


*N O *AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

Mick said:


> Alright, so uhm...
> 
> which one would be hotter...


A volcano

	Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020



Seastar said:


> You're claiming the yacht is magic...


Yes, it is


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 23, 2020)

Mick said:


> Alright, so uhm...
> 
> which one would be hotter...


I don't know, depends if the volcano is active.


----------



## Mick (Jul 23, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Oh lol I'm in NJ
> Where ru from?



The Neverlands. West Europe. 6000 km/3600mi to Dylan's apparently

...I think the ship is warming up? or is that just because I put my hands there


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

I’m sure if I leave I’ll get caught by the witch...


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

Mick said:


> The Neverlands. West Europe. 6000 km/3600mi to Dylan's apparently
> 
> ...I think the ship is warming up? or is that just because I put my hands there


Probably your hands......


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Yes, it is


I don't think that's possible


----------



## Mick (Jul 23, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I don't know, depends if the volcano is active.



Oh that makes it even more complicated


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m sure if I leave I’ll get caught by the witch...


Dude. Don't leave. We're in the middle of the ocean.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020



Seastar said:


> I don't think that's possible


*it is*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

YOU MIGHT AS WELL PUT A VOLCANO ON THIS SHIP 


IT'S GOING TO BURN IN FLAMES


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 23, 2020)

Mick said:


> Oh that makes it even more complicated


Sorry I didn't mean to complicate this lesson.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Dude. Don't leave. We're in the middle of the ocean.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020
> 
> ...


Oh no oh no


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

Brb yall


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

OMFG WE'LL LOSE THE CANDY AND OUR SLAVE UNPAID SERVANT


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> YOU MIGHT AS WELL PUT A VOLCANO ON THIS SHIP
> 
> 
> IT'S GOING TO BURN IN FLAMES


Oh there's probably some underwater volcanoes somewhere nearby. We could visit one of those.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

AHHHHHHHH HELP

MCRONALD GET THE CANNONS


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Oh there's probably some underwater volcanoes somewhere nearby. We could visit one of those.


*slaps*


----------



## Mick (Jul 23, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Sorry I didn't mean to complicate this lesson.



It's alright, it's just not easy

Can you all stop yelling so I can focus?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Halp halp halp


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Mick said:


> It's alright, it's just not easy
> 
> Can you all stop yelling so I can focus?


BOOM


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

I think we're all going to burn or drown....
*sighs* At least I won't go alone...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

Mick said:


> It's alright, it's just not easy
> 
> Can you all stop yelling so I can focus?


NO THIS SHIP MIGHT BE MAGIC BUT IT. WILL. BURN.


----------



## Mick (Jul 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> NO THIS SHIP MIGHT BE MAGIC BUT IT. WILL. BURN.



well yes, that was the goal


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I think we're all going to burn or drown....
> *sighs* At least I won't go alone...


*yeets a respawn point all the way to an island*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

I think I’d rather be in Evwirt right about now...


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

@Mick stop and I will give you a cookie


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

Mick said:


> well yes, that was the goal


*slaps with kpop lightstick*


----------



## Mick (Jul 23, 2020)

Maple I don't think I can do this right now


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 23, 2020)

You made an entire floating mansion airplane thing, yet you didn't invest in a single fire extinguisher?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

Mick said:


> Maple I don't think I can do this right now


*slaps with twice album*


----------



## Mick (Jul 23, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> @Mick stop and I will give you a cookie



We have a deal


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Goodbye. Saltyy come with me to the food and kpop bunker!

*locks in safely*

Rip


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Mick said:


> Maple I don't think I can do this right now


YES YES YES STOP PLEASE FIND A DIFFERENT PLACE TO PRACTICE


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> You made an entire floating mansion airplane thing, yet you didn't invest in a single fire extinguisher?


ITS INVINCIBLE


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> You made an entire floating mansion airplane thing, yet you didn't invest in a single fire extinguisher?


BLUSHINGTOKKI WAS IN CHARGE OF DESIGN ASK HER


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *yeets a respawn point all the way to an island*


Wha-


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Goodbye. Saltyy come with me to the food and kpop bunker!
> 
> *locks in safely*
> 
> Rip


I'm coming too


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 23, 2020)

Mick said:


> Maple I don't think I can do this right now


That's fine, maybe you'll make fire on the next lesson.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> I'm coming too


Fine but you need to listen to kpop with us


----------



## Mick (Jul 23, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> That's fine, maybe you'll make fire on the next lesson.



I'll just blame @BlushingTokki77 for making this stupid ship so hard to burn <3


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Goodbye. Saltyy come with me to the food and kpop bunker!
> 
> *locks in safely*
> 
> Rip


ahaha we have enough kpop to last us a year


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

What about me..?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 23, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> ITS INVINCIBLE


Didn't they say that about another ship which infamously sunk and had a bunch of movies made about it?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ahaha we have enough kpop to last us a year


_Kpop is forever_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Didn't they say that about another ship which infamously sunk and had a bunch of movies made about it?


^^^


----------



## Mick (Jul 23, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Didn't they say that about another ship which infamously sunk and had a bunch of movies made about it?



To be fair that shipped was attacked by like, the opposite of fire wasn't it


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

S-so... are we still burning or not?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

Mick said:


> We have a deal


＼(ﾟｰﾟ＼)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> _Kpop is forever_


oh sorry forgot I was a blink and was used to replaying songs


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ahaha we have enough kpop to last us a year


Lemme iinnn


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

Mick said:


> To be fair that shipped was attacked by like, the opposite of fire wasn't it


WE'RE IN THAT RIGHT NOW I THINK


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 23, 2020)

Mick said:


> To be fair that shipped was attacked by like, the opposite of fire wasn't it


True, if it was attacked by the opposite of fire, maybe fire would have saved it.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

i don’t wanna sink


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Lemme iinnn


ask Rosie


----------



## Mick (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> S-so... are we still burning or not?



Can't do it.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Didn't they say that about another ship which infamously sunk and had a bunch of movies made about it?


Yes
But I'm actually good at designing ships
This is one magical
And it's 2020


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

STOP *PLAYING WITH FIRE*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Wh-what... what is that island I'm supposedly going to respawn on? And how will I get to everyone else from there?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

2020 boat edition


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 23, 2020)

Fine, if you don't want us to play with fire we can do it in the engine room so you don't have to watch us.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

@Rosie977 can I come into the kpop bunker plz


----------



## Mick (Jul 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> STOP *PLAYING WITH FIRE*



I've already stopped, stop yelling at me D:


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Fine, if you don't want us to play with fire we can do it in the engine room so you don't have to watch us.


That’s like the worst place to do fire magic


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Fine, if you don't want us to play with fire we can do it in the engine room so you don't have to watch us.


first off it's a kpop song 

Second of all I will drown both of you


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Fine, if you don't want us to play with fire we can do it in the engine room so you don't have to watch us.


THAT'S EVEN WORSE
PLUS MICK AGREED TO STOP CUZ I GAVE HIM A COOKIE


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Fine, if you don't want us to play with fire we can do it in the engine room so you don't have to watch us.


NO NO NO NO NO


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> @Rosie977 can I come into the kpop bunker plz


Well it depends. If the ship isn't on fire, yes you can.

If it is burning, we're not opening the door


----------



## Mick (Jul 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> 2020 boat edition



I think that boat is already down in the abyss somewhere


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Well it depends. If the ship isn't on fire, yes you can.
> 
> If it is burning, the door won't open


It's not
Mick stopped


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 23, 2020)

Ah, it's great to be back on this ship.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> It's not
> Mick stopped


COME ON SISTER, WE GOT BLACKPINK, CLC, GFRIEND, TWICE, WONDER GIRLS, ETC.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 23, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> It's not
> Mick stopped


Okay but we talk about your signature? It's fabulous.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

@Rosie977 @Saltyy 
The Kpop room:


----------



## Mick (Jul 23, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Ah, it's great to be back on this ship.



It's great to have you back


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

A-are we safe now? I really need my ink shower...


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> @Rosie977 @Saltyy
> The Kpop room:


Already got it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> A-are we safe now? I really need my ink shower...


I think so...


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Okay but we talk about your signature? It's fabulous.


Awww ty!
@Ace Marvel  did it for cheap! You should check it out


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> A-are we safe now? I really need my ink shower...


Hygiene important gooo


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Already got it
> View attachment 290953


I like mine better ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Ooh yea I can take a real shower now!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> I like mine better ಠ_ಠ


I vote for blushing tokkis but we need some girl group posters


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I vote for blushing tokkis but we need some girl group posters


Go get some ⁽⁽ଘ( ˊᵕˋ )ଓ⁾⁾


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Okay, I'll be back!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay, I'll be back!


Ok baiiii


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Go get some ⁽⁽ଘ( ˊᵕˋ )ଓ⁾⁾


B L A C K P I N K


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Ditto


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay, I'll be back!


Have a nice....shower....???


----------



## Mick (Jul 23, 2020)

While we're heading out, I need to go eat something


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> B L A C K P I N K


T W I C E


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> T W I C E


W O N D E R G I R L S


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> B L A C K P I N K





BlushingTokki77 said:


> T W I C E


AHHHHHH i can't pick one ;-;


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> AHHHHHH i can't pick one ;-;


No we're just naming some to get posters of loll


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> AHHHHHH i can't pick one ;-;


I can pick my fave but twice is my second fave

	Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020



BlushingTokki77 said:


> No we're just naming some to get posters of loll


Also 

Gfriend and clc


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> W O N D E R G I R L S


R E D V E L V E T


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> R E D V E L V E T


Hwa sa

	Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020

HyunA


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

*insert my tbt here*


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Hwa sa
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020
> 
> HyunA


Mamamoo


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

Ctc, boy group but who cares


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Ctc, boy group but who cares


Honestly it doesn't matter, as long as it's Kpop
Is there a Kpop thread or gc?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Honestly it doesn't matter, as long as it's Kpop
> Is there a Kpop thread or gc?


There's a thread. A chat sounds good too though


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> There's a thread. We could do a chat tho


Yeah! Make one! Add me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> There's a thread. A chat sounds good too though


Actually have a chat but it sucks so we should make a kpop chat


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Actually have a chat but it sucks so we should make a kpop chat


Yesssss
So..
Me
Saltyy
Rosie
Who else?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Yesssss
> So..
> Me
> Saltyy
> ...


I have ideas but no


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I have ideas but no


Ok


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

That was a good shower...what’s going on now?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 23, 2020)

SO WAT DID I MISS


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> SO WAT DID I MISS


Well, they went to a candy store (I had to stay onboard ;-; )we got a ton of candy and the ship was almost set on fire.

Also, I took a real shower! I haven’t been able to do that in FOREVER!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Hey, I'm back!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Hai!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Did most of the crew leave while I was gone?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Yea...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Oh... so now what? Ribbon wants to eat the chocolate we stole.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Maybe I can sneak back into Evwirt...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Maybe I can sneak back into Evwirt...


Hmm, maybe? I'll just... be over here eating chocolate...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

Any jikken?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Any jikken?


Uh... we robbed a candy store...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh... we robbed a candy store...


cool but any jikken?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> cool but any jikken?


Uh... from... w-where?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

NO JIKKEN


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh... from... w-where?


Squids, octos, humans, cats, dogs, chickens, any jikken works.

@Rosie977

	Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> NO JIKKEN


plewse?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Squids, octos, humans, cats, dogs, chickens, any jikken works.
> 
> @Rosie977
> 
> ...


NO


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

*WOAH
No no no no no no no no no no

I- I'll give you my chocolate instead! P-please...*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

I taste horrible


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I taste horrible


i dunno man, pinesol jikken sounds good


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> i dunno man, pinesol jikken sounds good


It isn’t good


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *WOAH
> No no no no no no no no no no
> 
> I- I'll give you my chocolate instead! P-please...*


Hmmmmmmmm

Fine I'll spare you


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

I have been summoned by thy JIkKëN

Ya know, I'm in the mood for some pinsol...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It isn’t good


I'll at least try it doe


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Hmmmmmmmm
> 
> Fine I'll spare you


*hands over the chocolate*
Whew...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I have been summoned by thy JIkKëN
> 
> Ya know, I'm in the mood for some pinsol...


NONONONONONONONONO


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> NONONONONONONONONO


R u n


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> NONONONONONONONONO


oh look who it is...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I have been summoned by thy JIkKëN
> 
> Ya know, I'm in the mood for some pinsol...


Sister shall we get some jìkkën?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Sister shall we get some jìkkën?


Sister it is time for jìkkën


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

And I can’t even use the venison defense anymore...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> And I can’t even use the venison defense anymore...


Are you still part seal?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> And I can’t even use the venison defense anymore...


Ah good, you've accepted your fate.

TO THE PLANE!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Are you still part seal?


No that part got taken away by the witch


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Sister it is time for jìkkën


: )


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Ah good, you've accepted your fate.
> 
> TO THE PLANE!


Nononono


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Ah good, you've accepted your fate.
> 
> TO THE PLANE!


Get the deep fryer


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

*runs away into the deep woods*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> *runs away into the deep woods*


no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

I’m in the deep woods now


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Um... p-please don't kill him...


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m in the deep woods now


Hah no.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m in the deep woods now


*portable deep fryer*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Yesh I am...

	Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020

Not the deep fryer tho


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yesh I am...


*sizzling deep fryer noises*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Please... don't... *grabs one of her splat bombs*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

You got another deer (not me-I’m not a deer yet)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Please... don't... *grabs one of her splat bombs*


hey I'm sparing yoy


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You got another deer (not me-I’m not a deer yet)


But you will be soon


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> But you will be soon


OH NO


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

Deer jikken or pinesol jikken?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> OH NO


THe RiTuAL Is ALMoSt CoMPLetE


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> THe RiTuAL Is ALMoSt CoMPLetE


SACRIFICE! SACRIFICE! SACRIFICE!

WE HUNGER


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> THe RiTuAL Is ALMoSt CoMPLetE


Nonononono I don’t wanna be a deer


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Nonononono I don’t wanna be a deer


WE HUNGER


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

OOGA BOOGA JIKKEN TIME

BRING FORTH THE FOOD





WE HUNGER


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> OOGA BOOGA JIKKEN TIME
> 
> BRING FORTH THE FOOD
> View attachment 290986


JIKKEN JIKKEN JIKKEN


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> WE HUNGER


*Eat a Snickers then*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> *Eat a Snickers then*


I actually have some of that ice cream but jokes on you I dont feel like eating i


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> *Eat a Snickers then*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I actually have some of that ice cream but jokes on you I dont feel like eating i


I don’t wanna be a deer or jikken


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t wanna be a deer or jikken


too bad


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t wanna be a deer or jikken


Too late

WE HUNGER IS GROWING


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Imma run!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Imma run!


shhhhhh jikken there's nowhere left to run

Calm down, become one with the fry


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

THE HUNGER GROWS


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> hey I'm sparing yoy


B-but...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> B-but...


I might be in the mood for some calamari unless you scram


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> B-but...


Help me I think they’re getting the witch to turn me into a deer


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> B-but...


S h u t

We're sparing you, but we can eat you too.if you don't want to


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Help me I think they’re getting the witch to turn me into a deer


*hits with pan*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *hits with pan*


Ow...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 23, 2020)

mmm, cannibalism.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> mmm, cannibalism.


Shush.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> mmm, cannibalism.


NO CANNIBALISM


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> mmm, cannibalism.


Gah a witness.

Hurry, get them to the back room

	Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> NO CANNIBALISM


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Gah a witness.
> 
> Hurry, get them to the back room
> 
> ...


The WHAT


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> S h u t
> 
> We're sparing you, but we can eat you too.if you don't want to


B-but... He's my friend...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> NO CANNIBALISM


oooo a victim

	Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> The WHAT


*hits with pan*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Gah a witness.
> 
> Hurry, get them to the back room
> 
> ...


I WONT SHUT SOMEONE HELP ME


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> The WHAT


You heard me. The "playroom" >:C


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *hits with pan*


Jokes on you, I threw my skull away.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I WONT SHUT SOMEONE HELP ME


*hits with deep fryer*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I WONT SHUT SOMEONE HELP ME


*Hey* *throws back in*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

I WANT JIKKEN


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *hits with deep fryer*


That’s just a basket...

HELP HELP SOMEONE ANYONE THEY WANT TO GAME END ME


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That’s just a basket...
> 
> HELP HELP SOMEONE ANYONE THEY WANT TO GAME END ME





Rosie977 said:


> We be eatin good tonight
> 
> Bring forward the kid


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Please... st-stop...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That’s just a basket...
> 
> HELP HELP SOMEONE ANYONE THEY WANT TO GAME END ME


*slap*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 23, 2020)

Fun fact: Many cannibals say human tastes like pork or mutton or something


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

*just barely escapes the fryer*

HELP HELP!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Fun fact: Many cannibals say human tastes like pork or mutton or something


(0n0)


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> *just barely escapes the fryer*
> 
> HELP HELP!
> 
> ...


Wh-

*sizzle*
s t a y


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> (0n0)



Many say the palms of the hands are their favorite part.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Fun fact: Many cannibals say human tastes like pork or mutton or something


It tastes like jikken.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

*sighs* I'm sorry if something bad happens, Ribbon...

*starts throwing Splat bombs everywhere*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Wh-
> 
> *sizzle*


Owowowow *runs out super quick*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Many say the palms of the hands are their favorite part.


personally arms are best part

	Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020



Seastar said:


> *sighs* I'm sorry if something bad happens, Ribbon...
> 
> *starts throwing Splat bombs everywhere*


*hits with pan*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

TURN UP THE HEAT

Mmm done, let's consume


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> TURN UP THE HEAT
> 
> Mmm done, let's consume


yummy


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Mmm what good foresty jikken.

Rip


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Mmm what good foresty jikken.
> 
> Rip


tastes better with some leaves


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

*pants* I have no idea what they got but I hope they don’t notice it’s not me


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *hits with pan*


GAH
I-I'm fine... I don't have bones...


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> *pants* I have no idea what they got but I hope they don’t notice it’s not me


*finishes* 

That was you, no denying it. Shut up in there


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

*throws more splat bombs*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *finishes*
> 
> That was you, no denying it. Shut up in there


I...don’t know what you’re talking about. I’m right here. What are you eating?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I...don’t know what you’re talking about. I’m right here. What are you eating?


Sjam

Sizzle jikken (you obviously) and mmm


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Sjam
> 
> Sizzle jikken (you obviously) and mmm


Nope *runs off*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Nope *runs off*


*teleports and eats whole*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *teleports and eats whole*


((Wut))


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

*hits Saltyy and Rosie with her brush*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *teleports and eats whole*


That's, uh, bringing back terrible memories.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ((Wut))


((yum))

	Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020




Seastar said:


> *hits Saltyy and Rosie with her brush*





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> That's, uh, bringing back terrible memories.


shhhhhhhh it's all good


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

That was a rock...rock jikken


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That was a rock...rock jikken


*rock headed kid


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Wait everyone stop. I hear unicycles


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

No... no... NO THIS IS NOT FINE.

*throws more Splat bombs*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wait everyone stop. I hear unicycles


oh that's nice.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

NO ITS NOT


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> No... no... NO THIS IS NOT FINE.
> 
> *throws more Splat bombs*


calm down. Accept it.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> NO ITS NOT


Well your safe in there


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> calm down. Accept it.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020
> 
> ...


NO IM NOT


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> NO IM NOT


Can't get to you if you're eaten


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Can't get to you if you're eaten


YEA THAT’S NOT GO-*gets teleported away*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> YEA THAT’S NOT GO-*gets teleported away*


*teleports and eats again*

	Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020

Gotta keep my mouth closed this time


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

What if the witch saves him? Nah, that doesn't make sense...


----------



## Clock (Jul 23, 2020)

So how is the ship now?
I did back read through 40ish pages...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Well, we raided a candy store, the ship was almost set on fire, some of the crew tried to eat me and now I’m cursed again (I’ve found a bit of a loophole tho)


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Well, we raided a candy store, the ship was almost set on fire, some of the crew tried to eat me and now I’m cursed again (I’ve found a bit of a loophole tho)


Oh, and all the chocolate is gone... I gave it up so they wouldn't eat me...


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

INNER AGENT 3 TO THE RESCUE

	Post automatically merged: Jul 24, 2020







ok i tried bless vid right here


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> INNER AGENT 3 TO THE RESCUE
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 24, 2020
> 
> ...


W... woomy?
What is this?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Ello again. Y’all probably missed the chaos that happened yesterday.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Local got eaten and I almost got eaten too...
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ello again. Y’all probably missed the chaos that happened yesterday.


W H AT
W H A T IS GOING ON


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> W H AT
> W H A T IS GOING ON





Seastar said:


> Local got eaten and I almost got eaten too...
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Th-this... I might be traumatized from it...


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

WTH?!
I JUST READ ALL THAT


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> WTH?!
> I JUST READ ALL THAT


If you see anyone pronouncing chicken as "jikken", be wary...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Eheheh...the witch (kinda) saved me but now I have to use a loophole to stay human


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> If you see anyone pronouncing chicken as "jikken", be wary...


ok... w e i r d....

*coughs*

dont let this startle you, I know this could be scary

seastar? you know how you change into octo sometimes?

well....

	Post automatically merged: Jul 24, 2020



OtakuTrash said:


> ok... w e i r d....
> 
> *coughs*
> 
> ...


you know wat? mybe not.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> ok... w e i r d....
> 
> *coughs*
> 
> ...


And the octo isn't actually me... 
Yeah? Why?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> And the octo isn't actually me...
> Yeah? Why?


wait nvm i was about change into inner agent 3 but i thought better of it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

I feel like the odd one out right now


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I feel like the odd one out right now


well @Milky star can save us from the Jikken


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Hhhhhhhh
Don't tell anyone I taste like calamari and octopus combined.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hhhhhhhh
> Don't tell anyone I taste like calamari and octopus combined.


i wont, because i do too..


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hhhhhhhh
> Don't tell anyone I taste like calamari and octopus combined.


Well then don’t say it


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Well then don’t say it


wait are they here?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Sh-should I warn you guys one of them is our captain?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Sh-should I warn you guys one of them is our captain?


ILL BE NEW CAPTAIN


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> ILL BE NEW CAPTAIN


Uhhhh


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uhhhh


yeah!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uhhhh


Yea if you declare mutiny y’all might be made into jikken


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea if you declare mutiny y’all might be made into jikken


This


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea if you declare mutiny y’all might be made into jikken


i am the captain now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> i am the captain now


No don’t


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No don’t


ok fine


(but i am)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> ok fine
> 
> 
> (but i am)


Just warnin’ ya


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> i am the captain now


That's not a good idea...
Adeleine even tried attacking but it didn't do much...


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> That's not a good idea...
> Adeleine even tried attacking but it didn't do much...


dont forget
i am the hardest boss for a mainline switch game


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> dont forget
> i am the hardest boss for a mainline switch game


Why do you know that...
Ugh, I shouldn't be questioning it...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> dont forget
> i am the hardest boss for a mainline switch game


They don’t care for that. All they care for is jikken. It took the witch teleporting me to punish me to get them to stop trying to eat me.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Why do you know that...
> Ugh, I shouldn't be questioning it...


eheheheh
anyway...
Where is rosie?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> eheheheh
> anyway...
> Where is rosie?


She's probably asleep


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> She's probably asleep


(lets hope she never retuns)


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> (lets hope she never retuns)


But-


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> But-


she's chicken. we can't let her retun.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> she's chicken. we can't let her retun.


Wait what? Are you suggesting we eat her?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wait what? Are you suggesting we eat her?


no! OF COURSE NOT. WE NEED TO LAY DEFENSES!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> no! OF COURSE NOT. WE NEED TO LAY DEFENSES!


What sort? I’m not making jikken


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What sort? I’m not making jikken


nor am i. we need weapons against them!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> nor am i. we need weapons against them!


All I have are splat bombs, a splattershot, and a brush... Well, but I'm not the one who uses the brush.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> nor am i. we need weapons against them!


I ain’t taking chances with these guys. They’re crazy!


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> All I have are splat bombs, a splattershot, and a brush... Well, but I'm not the one who uses the brush.


well, splash walls. also, TAKE MAH INFINITE SPECAILS I HAVE MORE

	Post automatically merged: Jul 24, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I ain’t taking chances with these guys. They’re crazy!


IF you had 100% octo expansion, I WOULD BE CRAZY TOO! 

(no one here has, right?)


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> well, splash walls. also, TAKE MAH INFINITE SPECAILS I HAVE MORE
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 24, 2020
> 
> ...


I-I don't think I know how to use those-

(Also lol I think my brother has done that)


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I-I don't think I know how to use those-
> 
> (Also lol I think my brother has done that)


dosent count

they normal specails but INFINITE


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> i am the captain now


*jikken


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Uh-oh


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

I'M DONE WITH HIDING.

NO 
MORE
NICE
OCTO


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> I'M DONE WITH HIDING.
> 
> NO
> MORE
> ...


@Saltyy it's time >:C


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *jikken


*beats wuth baller*

DIE CHICKEN

	Post automatically merged: Jul 24, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> @Saltyy it's time >:C


*combos with splashdown*

OFF WITH YOU


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Uhhhhhhhh


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> *beats wuth baller*
> 
> DIE CHICKEN
> 
> ...


heh

*throws in deep fryer* with the lid of course


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uhhhhhhhh


help me destroy these things


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> help me destroy these things


If that's the case. We're waiting for Saltyy too


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> heh
> 
> *throws in deep fryer* with the lid of course


inkjets out

YOU FORGOT I WAS THE HARDEST BOSS

	Post automatically merged: Jul 24, 2020

*COMBOS WITH AUTOBOMB*

D I E


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> inkjets out
> 
> YOU FORGOT I WAS THE HARDEST BOSS


*you hid your head on the lid and get almost permanently passed out*


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *you hid your head on the lid and get injured and eaten*


no
YOU DONT CONTROL THIS SHIP ANYMORE
I DO
*Rosie falls into fryer and dies*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> help me destroy these things


I-I-I'm sacred.. ask Adeleine to do it
Um, she's the octo.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *you hid your head on the lid and get almost permanently passed out* your not dead, but can't move


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

THE NOT SO GREAT CAPTAIN IS D E D

*rosie get slammed against wall*

I CONTROL THIS YACHT NOW


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> THE NOT SO GREAT CAPTAIN IS D E D
> 
> *rosie get slammed against wall*
> 
> I CONTROL THIS YACHT NOW


*water gun*


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *water gun*


*dodges*

*pins rosie to ground*

REALITY CAN BE WHAT I WANT
I AM CAPTAIN NOW


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

U-um...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *jikken


Oh no


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 24, 2020)

*inkjets up, pins against wall with katana and sprays watergun that surely hits*


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

*punches rosie in face*

I AM THE TRUE CAPTIAN

D I E

	Post automatically merged: Jul 24, 2020

*uses baller to repel*



D I E


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> *punches rosie in face*
> 
> I AM THE TRUE CAPTIAN
> 
> ...


Marshal attack causes concussion and paralysis or something*


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

*does last hit against rosie*

D O N E

@Saltyy YOUR LEADER IS D E D

COME OUT


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

aaaaa....hhhhhhh....


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Marshal attack causes concussion and paralysis or something*


*moves again*

*does last hit*

*rosie dies*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

*is watching in Evwirt where they can’t get at me*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> *does last hit against rosie*
> 
> D O N E
> 
> ...


*you drown in candy and the weight permanently passes you out*

	Post automatically merged: Jul 24, 2020

Taiga is invincible


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *you drown in candy and the weight permanently passes you out*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 24, 2020
> 
> Taiga is invincible


H E R O S
N E V E R
D I E


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Um... What's going on?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> H E R O S
> N E V E R
> D I E


that's right, I'm a hero.

you're not rip


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

*FINAL HIT ON ROSIE*

Y E S


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> that's right, I'm a hero.
> 
> you're not rip


*flattens with roller*


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> that's right, I'm a hero.
> 
> you're not rip


youre trying to eat us
really


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> youre trying to eat us
> really


yes. and your almost done cooking.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> that's right, I'm a hero.
> 
> you're not rip


Yeah, no. Killing sentient creatures for food isn't being a hero AT ALL


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> yes. and your almost done cooking.


*wasn't cooking the entire time*

H I T


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> *wasn't cooking the entire time*
> 
> H I T


*but your tied up with cook proof iron*

and done so *eats*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Yeah, no. Killing sentient creatures for food isn't being a hero AT ALL


Yup


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *but your tied up with cook proof iron*
> 
> and done so *eats*


*gets out*

DID YOU FORGET
REALITY IS MINE?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *but your tied up with cook proof iron*
> 
> and done so *eats*


mmmmmm ded


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

I literally cannot tell who is winning.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

I'M NOT DEAD
AND NEVER WILL BE
C H I C K E N


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> I'M NOT DEAD
> AND NEVER WILL BE
> C H I C K E N


*the jikken that you are

it's too late squibbo


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I literally cannot tell who is winning.


They’re power playing worse than I do. At least I’m trying to run away and not game end anyone


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *the jikken that you are
> 
> it's too late squibbo


D I E

*rosie dies*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> D I E
> 
> *rosie dies*


not how it works.

*summons all water Pokemon gmoves*
rip Taku


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> They’re power playing worse than I do. At least I’m trying to run away and not game end anyone


Maybe I'll just watch... but I already attacked yesterday, so... I don't know...


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> not how it works.
> 
> *summons water all Pokemon gmoves*


summons all ink

FINAL CUSCENE LASER

	Post automatically merged: Jul 24, 2020

AAHHHHHHHHH
*uses laser*

DIE YOU INVINIBE CHICKEN


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> summons all ink
> 
> FINAL CUSCENE LASER
> 
> ...


INFERNO OVERDRIVE


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> INFERNO OVERDRIVE


OCTO LASER


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

This is really intense...


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

F I G H T


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> OCTO LASER


GIGAVOLT HAVOC


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> GIGAVOLT HAVOC


NINALS STATUE


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> NINALS STATUE


Linel arrow

Never misses, one hit kill. goodbye


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

yup. It’s pouring now. Fun.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Linel arrow


F I N A L  S P L A S H D O W N


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Linel arrow
> 
> Never misses, one hit kill always. goodbye


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> F I G H T


What do you want me to do? This is too much for me...


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

H E R O S
N E V E R 
E V E R
D I EEE


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> H E R O S
> N E V E R
> E V E R
> D I EEE


yes but you do.

Office cat final blow


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> yes but you do.
> 
> Office cat final blow


O F F I C A L 
T O M
BLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWw


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Ribbon is terrified and doesn't want to come out anymore. Are you happy?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> O F F I C A L
> T O M
> BLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWw


hey that mine

O F F I C A L O F F I C A L
T O M
BLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWw


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

it's over.
i
cant
go 
on
*cries*
seastar, promise me something
promise
you
will
avenge 
me


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> it's over.
> i
> cant
> go
> ...


Uh- Oh no.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> it's over.
> i
> cant
> go
> ...


good fight!

now time to eat @Saltyy


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

no. no NOOOOOOOOO
IT WONT END LIKE THIS
NOOOOOO
ONE LAST TIME
H E R O S   N E V E R   D I E


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> good fight!
> 
> now time to eat @Saltyy


sorry but


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

......
*throws a splat bomb*


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

*uses infinity gauntlet*

D I E


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> *uses infinity gauntlet*
> 
> D I E


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 291334


n e v e r
d i e
e v e r
*destroyes rosie*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

I kinda want to run away but I can't just leave Otaku here...


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 291334


the ultamate weapon can't be beat


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> the ultamate weapon can't be beat


yes IT CAN


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> yes IT CAN


can't change perfection


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Why did I even get on this ship in the first place...


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> can't change perfection


i know things can. because I've changed


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> i know things can. because I've changed


I thought you were dead


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I thought you were dead


n e v e r. e v e r. as long as I have friends by my side.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh woomy


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> n e v e r. e v e r. as long as I have friends by my side.


true.

but for rp, ded


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> true.
> 
> but for rp, ded


never. I WILL NEVER DIE IN RP. R E A L I TY


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> it's over.
> i
> cant
> go
> ...


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

no


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> no


said it yourself little jikken


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> said it yourself little jikken


NO
I THOUGHT I WAS GONNA DIE
I DIDNT


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> NO
> I THOUGHT I WAS GONNA DIE
> I DIDNT


oh well, you tasted good at least


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

I jst cant seem to...

	Post automatically merged: Jul 24, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> oh well, you tasted good at least


THAT WASNT THE REAL ME
N O N E 
O F
T H I S
I S 
R E A L
ITS RP

	Post automatically merged: Jul 24, 2020

*starts glitching*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

What in the world...


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

is rosie gone?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

If anyone asks, there's not an Inkling here anymore


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

am i safe?
is everyone ok?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

welp, I’m alright


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> welp, I’m alright


let that be a warning to any chickens!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> am i safe?
> is everyone ok?


I don't know... I'm only safe if nothing happens to Adeleine.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> let that be a warning to any chickens!


I’m not a chicken. I might be a deer tho


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m not a chicken. I might be a deer tho


I have no idea what she meant by chickens...


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I have no idea what she meant by chickens...


*aham*
WHATEVER ROSIE WAS


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> *aham*
> WHATEVER ROSIE WAS


Okay... I think I'd go with "hungry murderer"


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay... I think I'd go with "hungry murderer"


Me too


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

So... uh... What should we do now? I'm not in the mood to do anymore raiding...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> So... uh... What should we do now? I'm not in the mood to do anymore raiding...


Well I’m a deer now so I should get back to Evwirt for now


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Well I’m a deer now so I should get back to Evwirt for now


O H
Uh, good luck.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Well I’m a deer now so I should get back to Evwirt for now


can we come?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> can we come?


It’s a forest. A pretty wild one too. And it just rained so everything is soaking wet.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

and, after all, yall saw what happened. I CAN DEAL WITH A WITCH


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> can we come?


No, he told me it was raining.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> No, he told me it was raining.


oh
ok
im sad


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> oh
> ok
> im sad


I'd rather not melt into nothing...


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

ok, imma browse the forums for a bit. IF ROSIE RETURNS, TELL ME


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 24, 2020)

bruh i forgot to charge my drawing pen


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> bruh i forgot to charge my drawing pen


h u h
w u t


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> bruh i forgot to charge my drawing pen


Have ya gotten the right milk yet?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Have ya gotten the right milk yet?


you know this guy?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> you know this guy?


Yup! I’m not sure why he’s on the pirate ship tho...


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Have ya gotten the right milk yet?


its never the right milk, its always whole milk

	Post automatically merged: Jul 24, 2020

and worst of all i can't draw


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> bruh i forgot to charge my drawing pen


Oh, hello. We just avoided getting eaten TWICE



OtakuTrash said:


> you know this guy?


Oh, I do too.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> its never the right milk, its always whole milk
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 24, 2020
> 
> and worst of all i can't draw


That’s the _right_ milk to me!


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> its never the right milk, its always whole milk
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 24, 2020
> 
> and worst of all i can't draw


who are you and are you with @Your Local Wild Child

	Post automatically merged: Jul 24, 2020

ANYWAY
SINCE ROSIE IS GONE
I AM THE CAPTIAN NOW


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

I'm pretty sure @Enxssi is a girl...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

hehe I just need to get back to Evwirt...


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> hehe I just need to get back to Evwirt...


ok! I'll drive the yacht there!


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh, hello. We just avoided getting eaten TWICE


bruh


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> bruh


it was rosie. read the past threads.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> hehe I just need to get back to Evwirt...


Oh riiiiiight.



OtakuTrash said:


> ok! I'll drive the yacht there!


Wait w h a t


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That’s the _right_ milk to me!


_*No*_


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _*No*_


you sure


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> bruh


Aaaaand I’m a deer. The witch was angry with me


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Ha...haha... I'm filled will an Inkling's fear now... _*everything is fine.*_


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Ha...haha... I'm filled will an Inkling's fear now... _*everything is fine.*_


sorry.... think it was my fault...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> sorry.... think it was my fault...


Hmm...
No, she was already traumatized by last night.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm...
> No, she was already traumatized by last night.


well yeah
i am the new captian so everyone is safe


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> well yeah
> i am the new captian so everyone is safe


You sure about that? Where are we, anyways?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You sure about that? Where are we, anyways?


idk..... but rosie's gone... so i be the captian now

	Post automatically merged: Jul 24, 2020






required to watch this video

	Post automatically merged: Jul 24, 2020

where is everyone?


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 24, 2020)

@Your Local Wild Child


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 291367
> @Your Local Wild Child


DANGANROMPA THEME HERE


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 291367
> @Your Local Wild Child


YUSH. That is PERFECT


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 24, 2020)

https://ronpagen.firebaseapp.com/gen_v020.html if you want to make your own nonstop debate picture thingy


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Sorry for leaving... I was hungry... again.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Sorry for leaving... I was hungry... again.


it's ok!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

So... where are we going?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Soo...we’re still out at sea?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

uhhhhhhhh
this is my job now
well
let's go to nothing bundt cakes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> uhhhhhhhh
> this is my job now
> well
> let's go to nothing bundt cakes


_Aren’t we headed to Evwirt first?_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 24, 2020)

Hey, I'm back too was making debates


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Hey, I'm back too was making debates


W A T


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Soo...we’re still out at sea?


Hey, what kind of deer are you?


Spoiler


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

I’m afraid that we aren’t headed to Evwirt anytime soon...this looks nothing like the place.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 24, 2020



Seastar said:


> Hey, what kind of deer are you?
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Closest to Erik.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 24, 2020

But I’m not moose-like


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> W A T


what? where are we going?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m afraid that we aren’t headed to Evwirt anytime soon...this looks nothing like the place.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 24, 2020
> 
> ...


Aaaaaaaaa we're lost?
And captain please don't eat me...


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

g r e a t
Do I have to forfiet my position
as captain
w h y


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> g r e a t
> Do I have to forfiet my position
> as captain
> w h y


You're the only one that said you were captain...


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You're the only one that said you were captain...


yes but I took over for Rosie. f w i c c


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Yup. I think we’re lost...


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 24, 2020)

oh no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

I just wanna go back to Evwirt but I think we’ve been blown off-course


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> oh no


*ties up rosie*
JUST TO MAKE SURE YOU DONT EAT US


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> *ties up rosie*
> JUST TO MAKE SURE YOU DONT EAT US


BUT IM THE CAPTAIN

I won't eat you


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> BUT IM THE CAPTAIN
> 
> I won't eat you


you just tried too like an hour ago


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> you just tried too like an hour ago


and?

I won't. I'm full for now


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> BUT IM THE CAPTAIN
> 
> I won't eat you


Hhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> and?
> 
> I won't. I'm full for now


Y’all’s tried to eat me yesterday...


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> and?
> 
> I won't. I'm full for now


its to be s a f e
the rope stays until we can be sure


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 24, 2020)

where are we going?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> its to be s a f e
> the rope stays until we can be sure


u n f a I r >:'c


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> and?
> 
> I won't. I'm full for now


That's just an excuse to eat us later...


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> where are we going?


no idea. help me keep rosie in check

	Post automatically merged: Jul 24, 2020



Seastar said:


> That's just an excuse to eat us later...


SESTAR IS CORRECT.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 24, 2020)

GAH IM THE CAPTAIN 

really. My own crew...


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 24, 2020)

I fixed my pen it was because of the driver


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> where are we going?


I think Nothing Bundt Cakes _We WERE supposed to go to Evwirt so I wouldn’t be a deer but look at us now..._


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> GAH IM THE CAPTAIN
> 
> really. My own crew...


i really am sorry...
but we have to be sure you wont eat us.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Ughhhh... this is why Ribbon doesn't want to come back out...


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I think Nothing Bundt Cakes _We WERE supposed to go to Evwirt so I wouldn’t be a deer but look at us now..._


Bundt cakes are SO GOOD! I have a Nothing Bundt Cakes near me IRL


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 24, 2020)

now I’ll go back to making a danganronpa intro screen


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> Bundt cakes are SO GOOD! I have a Nothing Bundt Cakes near me IRL


I know that they’re good and all but I have hooves


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> i really am sorry...
> but we have to be sure you wont eat us.


but that was just rp

ahhhhhh


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

What is this Bundt cake place?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What is this Bundt cake place?


it's a place that sells mini cakes, with cream cheese icing! its so GOOOOOOOOOOD


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What is this Bundt cake place?


((It’s a chain bakery. I haven’t gone to one but I have a few within like 30 miles of where I live))


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ((It’s a chain bakery. I haven’t gone to one but I have a few within like 30 miles of where I live))


I live 30 mins from one


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 24, 2020)

we need to change them back though...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> it's a place that sells mini cakes, with cream cheese icing! its so GOOOOOOOOOOD


Cream... cheese... Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa I want them now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Yep...looks like I’m waiting on Evwirt (-.- )


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Cream... cheese... Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa I want them now


We're on our way there! We can get there!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yep...looks like I’m waiting on Evwirt (-.- )





OtakuTrash said:


> We're on our way there! We can get there!


Aaaaa. N-no, wait, I don't need cake... I'm not even hungry... I ate earlier.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Aaaaa. N-no, wait, I don't need cake... I'm not even hungry... I ate earlier.


no. let's just go...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> no. let's just go...


Fine...


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 24, 2020)

but our local wild child is a deer..


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> but our local wild child is a deer..


Yeah, I don't want to see him stay like that...


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Fine...


h e r e! 


(i actually know someone who works there so let's actually pay)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> h e r e!
> 
> 
> (i actually know someone who works there so let's actually pay)


I think I’ll freak out peeps if I go in...


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> but our local wild child is a deer..


DOES ANYONE HERE KNOW TRANSFIGURATION
oh wait i do


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I think I’ll freak out peeps if I go in...


Uh... I'm an octopus


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh... I'm an octopus


But you look mostly human. I look like somewhere between Bam and Erik.


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 24, 2020)

sadly, all i can do is blow people up if they self deprecate themselves : (


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But you look mostly human. I look like somewhere between Bam and Erik.


Maybe stay on yacht? we can bring some cakes back 4u!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> sadly, all i can do is blow people up if they self deprecate themselves : (


O H  N O


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But you look mostly human. I look like somewhere between Bam and Erik.


Fine... Ribbon knows how to act like a human anyway...



Enxssi said:


> sadly, all i can do is blow people up if they self deprecate themselves : (


Hhhhhhhhh you almost blew me up once.


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 24, 2020)

i might as well get one


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

If they have chocolate I’ll take it...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

I'll uh... eat the cake later... I'm not hungry...

	Post automatically merged: Jul 24, 2020

I think I might be seasick...


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 24, 2020)

Hello? Im still tied up, is anyone even here? :'c


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

I’m here but I have hooves so I can’t untie ya


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Hello? Im still tied up, is anyone even here? :'c


W... woomy? ...Did I just say woomy...


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 24, 2020)

i got some titanium scissors here hold on


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Okay... but what do you do if an octopus gets seasick...?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay... but what do you do if an octopus gets seasick...?


How do ya even get seasick if you’re a marine critter?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> How do ya even get seasick if you’re a marine critter?


I don't know... I've been living on land this whole time...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't know... I've been living on land this whole time...


Hmm...oh boy now that you mention it I’m a bit queasy myself...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Are we... still going anywhere?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Are we... still going anywhere?


_I hope we aren’t too far from Evwirt _


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 24, 2020)

I did it! i spend way too many time on this

	Post automatically merged: Jul 24, 2020

@Your Local Wild Child


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> _I hope we aren’t too far from Evwirt _


Yeah...

Uh... I'm gonna... be over there... at the edge of the ship... n-no reason...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 291392
> I did it! i spend way too many time on this


I like it! I’m a deer right now tho but I haven’t drawn it yet


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Ugh... Okay, I'm back... *has orange ink on her face and shirt*

Who's driving the ship?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Ugh... Okay, I'm back... *has orange ink on her face and shirt*
> 
> Who's driving the ship?


Not me! :3


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Not me! :3


I don't even know if deer can drive anyway... *wipes her face*
What happened to Rosie?


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 24, 2020)

i wanna go home : (


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't even know if deer can drive anyway... *wipes her face*
> What happened to Rosie?


Nah it’s more the fact that I don’t have a license the hooves aren’t helping either...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i wanna go home : (


I think we all do...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I think we all do...


Yup... I’m tired of hooves


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 24, 2020)

this boat is going nowhere... the Ultimate Wild Child is a deer, and worst of all... there's this place i live near that has awesome bagels and i can't get any!!1!!!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> this boat is going nowhere... the Ultimate Wild Child is a deer, and worst of all... there's this place i live near that has awesome bagels and i can't get any!!1!!!


At least we have whole milk! Is it vitamin D milk?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> this boat is going nowhere... the Ultimate Wild Child is a deer, and worst of all... there's this place i live near that has awesome bagels and i can't get any!!1!!!


Also, I got seasick and threw up... don't ask why it was orange ink


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> At least we have whole milk! Is it vitamin D milk?


wait a second...
*checks expiration date*
this expired 3 days ago!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> wait a second...
> *checks expiration date*
> this expired 3 days ago!


Ew... I'm going to be sick again...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> wait a second...
> *checks expiration date*
> this expired 3 days ago!


( 0( n)0) yea maybe I shouldn’t drink that...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 24, 2020)

@Rosie977 

check the dang chatttt


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 24, 2020)

wait- who's driving the boat??


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

I’m not! (  ‘( u)’)


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> wait- who's driving the boat??


Nobody told me when I asked... I only found out who isn't driving


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 24, 2020)

where are we going??


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> where are we going??


Evwirt...I hope


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 24, 2020)

considering no-ones driving the boat... i dont think we'll end up there


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Anywhere that won't get us eaten... Ribbon is traumatized and I don't know what to do anymore


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> considering no-ones driving the boat... i dont think we'll end up there


Dang. The ONE TIME I wanna go back to Evwirt...


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 24, 2020)

if only we had a map...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> if only we had a map...


I have no clue where one is.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

I want to go hooooome...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I want to go hooooome...


Me too


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 24, 2020)

im hungry...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> im hungry...


I can't be hungry anymore... I think I'm being threatened to be eaten a 3rd time...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

They’re making a new food item. _I don’t like that_


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 24, 2020)

All i have is some sticky notes, a pen, and an expired milk carton...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> They’re making a new food item. _I don’t like that_


Weird question... would I repawn or no? ...If I got eaten.


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Weird question... would I repawn or no? ...If I got eaten.


maybe if you had a spawn point, but we don't have that on the boat


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> maybe if you had a spawn point, but we don't have that on the boat


Well, I'm probably going to get eaten in a chat you aren't even in. 
H E L P.


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Well, I'm probably going to get eaten in a chat you aren't even in.
> H E L P.


oh no! if only i wa s there...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> oh no! if only i wa s there...


Sad...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

I’m getting something ready right now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Are we going anywhere or are we stalled?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Are we going anywhere or are we stalled?


If anyone knows how to drive...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> If anyone knows how to drive...


I don’t...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t...


I don't... and Ribbon doesn't...
Uhhhh...
Is anyone else here?


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 24, 2020)

I cant drive either


----------



## Seastar (Jul 25, 2020)

If anyone wants to go anywhere, I can get back on the ship.
Hey Ribbon, how do I use the Killer Wail? I might need it for emergencies.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 25, 2020)

OH NO
OK
UHHHHHHHH
maybe I can drive?
where is Rosie?

	Post automatically merged: Jul 25, 2020



Saltyy said:


> @Rosie977
> 
> check the dang chatttt


UH OH


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 25, 2020)

What tf happened


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 25, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> What tf happened


read the last 20 pages ehehehehe


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 25, 2020)

It’s been chaos.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 25, 2020)

Oh, hello... I might be stuck as an Octoling for a while...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh, hello... I might be stuck as an Octoling for a while...


Well, if we’re on the ship I’m stuck as a deer, too.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Well, if we’re on the ship I’m stuck as a deer, too.


Oh no...
Well, I'm just like this because Ribbon thinks she'll be safer this way... It doesn't make a difference, though.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh no...
> Well, I'm just like this because Ribbon thinks she'll be safer this way... It doesn't make a difference, though.


Let’s hope that “food” isn’t brought up again...


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Let’s hope that “food” isn’t brought up again...


yeah......
is rosie ok?
has she stopped trying to murder people?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 25, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> yeah......
> is rosie ok?
> has she stopped trying to murder people?


She still wanted to eat me last night...



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Let’s hope that “food” isn’t brought up again...


If that keeps happening, Ribbon might stay like this forever...


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> She still wanted to eat me last night...
> 
> 
> If that keeps happening, Ribbon might stay like this forever...


uhhhhhhhhh
should i untie her or no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 25, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> uhhhhhhhhh
> should i untie her or no


She’s already untied tho...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 25, 2020)

W...woomy?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> She’s already untied tho...


UH OH
WHERE DID SHE GO


----------



## Seastar (Jul 25, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> UH OH
> WHERE DID SHE GO


Probably to go plan how to cook us... with Saltyy


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 25, 2020)

@Rosie977 uhhhh..... What happened?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Probably to go plan how to cook us... with Saltyy


Just don’t bring up the food that must not be named and we should be fine...

	Post automatically merged: Jul 25, 2020



BlushingTokki77 said:


> @Rosie977 uhhhh..... What happened?


NO DONT


----------



## Seastar (Jul 25, 2020)

*terrified squid sounds*


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Probably to go plan how to cook us... with Saltyy


OH G O D
OH NO
uh
@Your Local Wild Child 
@Milky star 
guys pls help


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 25, 2020)

I've been called here? Hi.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 25, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> OH G O D
> OH NO
> uh
> @Your Local Wild Child
> ...


I’m a deer...

	Post automatically merged: Jul 25, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> I've been called here? Hi.


Uuuuuhhh...hi


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 25, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I've been called here? Hi.


dont eat us!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 25, 2020)

Ummmmm
Rosie is captain. Not Otaku.
Rosie. Stop eating people
Dudes. Stop fighting. 
We are the candy crew. We unite, not fight.
Now stop
*Unties Rosie*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 25, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Ummmmm
> Rosie is captain. Not Otaku.
> Rosie. Stop eating people
> Dudes. Stop fighting.
> ...


THANK YOU. Rosie was already untied tho.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> THANK YOU. Rosie was already untied tho.


ok. sorry....
got scared..


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 25, 2020)

Yey

I won't eat anyone maybe  a few nonpirates tho


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 25, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Yey
> 
> I won't eat anyone maybe  a few nonpirates tho


N O  E A T I N G


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 25, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> N O  E A T I N G


I said
Y o u r s a f e


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 25, 2020)

So...what are we doing now?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 25, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I said
> Y o u r s a f e


but really
do not eat ANYONE
they wont like it
trust me


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 25, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> but really
> do not eat ANYONE
> they wont like it
> trust me



well they'll be dead so

We should raid somewhere. Taco bell?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 25, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> well they'll be dead so
> We should raid somewhere. Taco bell?


I need more freezes!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 25, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> well they'll be dead so
> We should raid somewhere. Taco bell?


Bleh
No
How about uhhh Apple?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 25, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> well they'll be dead so
> We should raid somewhere. Taco bell?


uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
maybe we can Nothing Bundt Cakes?
THE CAKES ARE AMAZING


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 25, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Bleh
> No
> How about uhhh Apple?


n o

Gamestop or something?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 25, 2020)

I’m fine with wherever.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 25, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> n o
> 
> Gamestop or something?


Ok
GameStop it is


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 25, 2020)

Set sail Mcronald! We shall head to Gamestop!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 25, 2020)

O-oh... We're going to Gamestop? Sorry, I kinda... fall asleep.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> O-oh... We're going to Gamestop? Sorry, I kinda... fall asleep.


Yup!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 25, 2020)

Steal all the Amiibos! And the overpriced Pokemon games!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Steal all the Amiibos! And the overpriced Pokemon games!


I wanna try heart gold but at $60+? No thanks...


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 25, 2020)

we're here!

LET ME SPEAK TO THE MANAGER I HAVE JOYCON DRIFT.

*gets to the manager and permanently passes out*

Yay time to steal stuff!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 25, 2020)

Uh... uh... *breaks open the case of pre-owned DS games*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 25, 2020)

*steals all the posters*

	Post automatically merged: Jul 25, 2020

*gets a ps2 and all the Toradora games*

mwahahah I can play as myself


----------



## Seastar (Jul 25, 2020)

*shoves nearly all the DS game cards into a plastic bag then runs towards the Amiibos*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 25, 2020)

Um...uh...guysIcantpickstuffup


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Um...uh...guyIcantpickstuffup


Here, backpack!

*stuffs your stuff in*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 25, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Here, backpack!
> 
> *stuffs your stuff in*


Okey


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 25, 2020)

Get the figures too!

And the big cardboard thing!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 25, 2020)

IdonthavethestickyhoovesofACdeer


----------



## Seastar (Jul 25, 2020)

*after stuffing Amiibos into her bag, starts stealing plushies*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 25, 2020)

*steals gift cards and "accidentally" knocks out employees*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 25, 2020)

*steals all the Nintendo Switches because AC*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *steals all the Nintendo Switches because AC*


Hahaha...you act like other pirates HAVENT gotten them already.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hahaha...you act like other pirates HAVENT gotten them already.


They barely had any left lol

Okay, uh... I have to go do something now, so...
*runs back to the ship with the things she stole*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 25, 2020)

*steals top secret file for next game*

It looks like there was a tornado here, we should probably go now...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 25, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *steals top secret file for next game*
> 
> It looks like there was a tornado here, we should probably go now...


Yea...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 25, 2020)

What


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 25, 2020)

what


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 25, 2020)

uh 
lemme nab a ps5


----------



## Seastar (Jul 25, 2020)

_Why are you still in Gamestop?_


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _Why are you still in Gamestop?_


im not...
but did you save me one?


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 25, 2020)

sorry all we have are PSP vitas


----------



## Seastar (Jul 25, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> im not...
> but did you save me one?


Uh... I don't know


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 25, 2020)

by the way is the ultimate wild child still a deer


----------



## Seastar (Jul 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> by the way is the ultimate wild child still a deer


Probably


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> by the way is the ultimate wild child still a deer


OH NO


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 25, 2020)

:,(
poor wild child..


----------



## Seastar (Jul 25, 2020)

So, uh... now what?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 25, 2020)

I dunno...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 25, 2020)

I guess anything... safe.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 25, 2020)

Just ya wait: I just need to find something suitable for my loophole and I’ll be good!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 25, 2020)

Ah, okay.
No, Ribbon... You can't just sleep. I need you to stay awake.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 25, 2020)

Should I make an anti-jikken chat group?


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Should I make an anti-jikken chat group?


uh ok


----------



## Seastar (Jul 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> uh ok


Do you want to join?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> uh ok


_one of us, one of us._


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _one of us, one of us._


_one of us, one of us_


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Jul 25, 2020)

Ya'll should've just stuck with private yachts.


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 25, 2020)

hoo boy, another cult, is it?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 25, 2020)

Who... is that...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hoo boy, another cult, is it?


Hey, would y’all prefer me to be deer jikken?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hoo boy, another cult, is it?


It's more like... a group against a bad cult.


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> It's more like... a group against a bad cult.


oh ok, I suppose I’ll join


----------



## Clock (Jul 25, 2020)

What cult?

	Post automatically merged: Jul 25, 2020

I’ll join


----------



## Seastar (Jul 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What cult?


Rosie and Saltyy trying to eat people. That cult.


----------



## Clock (Jul 25, 2020)

I refuse to be eaten


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I refuse to be eaten


_Ditto_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I refuse to be eaten


The worst part is I'm octopus/calamari and therefore I cannot make any good arguments about not being food...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> The worst part is I'm octopus/calamari and therefore I cannot make any good arguments about not being food...


Well, technically I can be venison at any time and I make an argument on why I shouldn’t be eaten


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 25, 2020)

does that mean I’m the only one who can make an argument about not being food?


----------



## Clock (Jul 25, 2020)

I’m not food either
I don’t want to be eaten


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> does that mean I’m the only one who can make an argument about not being food?


I just said that I could tho


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I just said that I could tho


oh


----------



## Seastar (Jul 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> does that mean I’m the only one who can make an argument about not being food?


Actually, I don't know... They seem crazy and do not care if you're sentient...


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 25, 2020)

darn :‘(


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 25, 2020)

Don't worry guys, your all food to us.


@Rosie977


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

*AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*


Oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Jul 26, 2020

hey guys, , ultimate voodoo boy here, why is noel freaking out


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 292157
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 26, 2020
> 
> hey guys, , ultimate voodoo boy here, why is noel freaking outView attachment 292158


Did she buy the wrong milk again?

	Post automatically merged: Jul 26, 2020

O H
O K A Y
Actually I missed it


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

I'm not food, don't mistake me for lemons...

	Post automatically merged: Jul 26, 2020

Also I might miss out on the next raid...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

No one is allowed to eat Ribbon. _No one.
*I will splat you*._


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Anyone want to actually take the yacht somewhere now...?


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

umm...
should we still be doing this? with the thing going on?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> umm...
> should we still be doing this? with the thing going on?


Maybe it'll be fine if we don't bring that up.


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

i don’t know...


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 27, 2020)

ok! just dont say it


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i don’t know...


Aw...


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 27, 2020)

let's raid pizza hut!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> let's raid pizza hut!


Again? Well... okay. I do love pizza... with cheese-stuffed crust.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Again? Well... okay. I do love pizza... with cheese-stuffed crust.


.0.
y e s !


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> .0.
> y e s !


Will it just be the two of us or...?


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

Pineapple


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Will it just be the two of us or...?


nope.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> nope.



Yeah, I just got my question answered lol.


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

What if deers raid the yacht?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What if deers raid the yacht?


...and me


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

*WEEE WOOO WEEE WOO THIS IS AN INVASION ALL NON DEER WILL BE THROWN OVERBOARD*


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

YES WELCOME TO THE CANDY CREW


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Help me I’m cursed to be a deer


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *WEEE WOOO WEEE WOO THIS IS AN INVASION ALL NON DEER WILL BE THROWN OVERBOARD*


WAIT NO
WATER KILLS ME
DON'T YOU DARE


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

Squid deer?
Squid dressed up as deer?


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> WAIT NO
> WATER KILLS ME
> DON'T YOU DARE


*WELL THEN LOOKS LIKE SOMEONES NOT A DEER*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *WELL THEN LOOKS LIKE SOMEONES NOT A DEER*


I won’t let ya throw her offboard


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> WAIT NO
> WATER KILLS ME
> DON'T YOU DARE


I GOTTA BUCKET OF WATER
NO ONE IS SAFE
YOU BETRAYED THE CULT
LONG LIVE THE DEER


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I won’t let ya throw her offboard


*You might be a deer but you can still go with our friend here if you wish*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Hhhhhhhhhhh
I'm going to go lock myself in one of the bedrooms.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hhhhhhhhhhh
> I'm going to go lock myself in one of the bedrooms.


Hah you thought
*LOCK EM IN DEER*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hhhhhhhhhhh
> I'm going to go lock myself in one of the bedrooms.


Probably the best idea


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hhhhhhhhhhh
> I'm going to go lock myself in one of the bedrooms.


You can’t hide forever
I watch lockpicking channels


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

We may need to change the ship layout a bit for new members


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

*GATHER THE WATER AND CORNER THE SQUID. WE WILL FLOOD THE ROOM.*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> We may need to change the ship layout a bit for new members


We’re destroying this ship with everyone onboard

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020



Pinkshade said:


> *GATHER THE WATER AND CORNER THE SQUID. WE WILL FLOOD THE ROOM.*


Aye!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

How are you going to lock pick with hooves?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 27, 2020)

So, how are we gonna pillage and plunder without thumbs?


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

WHAT DESTROYING THE SHIP?
Uh what if someone takes the ship guns...


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> So, how are we gonna pillage and plunder without thumbs?


Just like kick them


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

AAAAGH really?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

I have claws
Anyway let’s do a reverse water pail and flood the room


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

wait what


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> So, how are we gonna pillage and plunder without thumbs?


Checkmate. No more deer cult


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Checkmate. No more deer cult


Ahaha ha haha that’s cute


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Ahaha ha haha that’s cute


I HAVE CLAWS
LET US START FLOODING


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Ahaha ha haha that’s cute


Hey I’m cursed to have hooves too


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

🅱 eer

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020

_wait, that’s illegal_


Enxssi said:


> 🅱 eer


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> 🅱 eer


I’ve been cursed the witch finds this funny


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> 🅱 eer
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020
> 
> _wait, that’s illegal_


_*The deer want to drown me*_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> 🅱 eer
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020
> 
> _wait, that’s illegal_


We don’t drink in this house friend


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

I’ll start flooding you guys grab the valuables


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

Wait so this ship will be damaged now?


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

IM SENDING IN MORE DEER


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Heh I broke the flood switch


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

*clobbers someone with katana*


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Wait so this ship will be damaged now?


Yep! I own another one,
Spy can afford 1.5 grand suit in 1968, he can sure afford a boat


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 27, 2020)

wAIT WHAT's going on with the ship?


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

Aaaa let’s rescue the workers we put onboard. 
We must save our McDonalds chef Jeremy


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wAIT WHAT's going on with the ship?


_*They want to drown me*_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

SAVE THE JIKKEN


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar should be dead now 
Finish looting i’ll start up the new ship


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

I’ve stopped the flood switch


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

Take the ship guns then
Save our important valuables


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ve stopped the flood switch


It’s a bucket i’m pailing  into the room


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Take the ship guns then
> Save our important valuables


*YES DEER SAVE THE WEAPONS WE NEED THOSE*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

Let's leave mcronald.

Take the food and stuff for the plane!


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Let's leave mcronald.
> 
> Take the food and stuff for the plane!


We’re doing a plane?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> We’re doing a plane?


Maybe. The flying donut.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

*DEER I HAVE TO LEAVE TEMPORARILY TO WORK @Rosie977 IS IN CHARGE THE CULT BETTER BE HERE WHEN I GET BACK*


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

Don’t we have 2 vehicles?
Plane and ship?
I’m taking the battleship turrets from the yacht now so we can reuse it.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Maybe. The flying donut.


I’ll start up the plane 
Is seastar dead yet


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *DEER I HAVE TO LEAVE TEMPORARILY TO WORK @Rosie977 IS IN CHARGE THE CULT BETTER BE HERE WHEN I GET BACK*


*GOT IT BOSS *


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’ll start up the plane
> Is seastar dead yet


Seastar doesn’t really like where this is going guys


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

Yeah...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Welcome to our plane! Seastar is still probably standing on the counter avoiding the water in the yacht, so let’s leave the country so we don’t get arrested! I’m the pilot here, so let’s get started,


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Alright the plane thread is up


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

*ALRIGHT GRAB THE MACHINES AND SLAVES

SEASTAR CAN COME BUT WE GOTTA GO SOON. THE PLANES ALMOST HERE*

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020



Kurb said:


> Alright the plane thread is up


we have one already


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *ALRIGHT GRAB THE MACHINES AND SLAVES
> 
> SEASTAR CAN COME BUT WE GOTTA GO SOON. THE PLANES ALMOST HERE*
> 
> ...


IT’S HERE
I MADE THE THREAD


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> IT’S HERE
> I MADE THE THREAD


We have one already...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> We have one already...


...where


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ...where


I'll try to find it


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'll try to find it


I just made it just use mine


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I just made it just use mine


...oh ok


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

2nd post...
Also is there a plan of the plane?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Let’s go, our flight plan is expiring!


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> 2nd post...
> Also is there a plan of the plane?


Not a detailed one, 3rd post


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

...So is this still the donut? If that's the case I have the plans


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ...So is this still the donut? If that's the case I have the plans


It could be a donut
There’s a donut-ify button right over there


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> It could be a donut
> There’s a donut-ify button right over there


Alright here we go!


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

We have to wait for @ohare01 and @FreeHelium


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Veemo?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Veemo?


..
how did you get here


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

uh. now what.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

We take off!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ..
> how did you get here


it's fine. she can stay!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

*slips in*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Alright, everyone is here, let’s go!


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

Yes let’s go on


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ..
> how did you get here


I respawned...


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Woohoo


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

How are y’all going to steer a plane with hooves


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

So, now we’re in the air, where do we go?

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> How are y’all going to steer a plane with hooves


I have paws you know


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

Rip yacht
Its sinking...
I guess


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

This is sad rip can we at least save it


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

We can wear fake human hands if it’s possible


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

Yeah...


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

uhhhh


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

where are we going?


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

Hm....


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Can I just sleep on the plane?


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

Sure, I think there is a few blankets around here.
Still it would’ve been better if our Yacht was converted to a flight carrier.
So it could hold this thing...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Can I just sleep on the plane?


Passenger cabins for previously dead people octolings are thataway


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

I don’t wanna sleep in a deer bed


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t wanna sleep in a deer bed


We have passenger cabins for regular humans over there


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Passenger cabins for previously dead people octolings are thataway


*stares suspiciously*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> We have passenger cabins for regular humans over there


Okay...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *stares suspiciously*


You died in the yacht


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You died in the yacht


Yes, and the Inkling hated that...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You died in the yacht


I think she was splatted not killed


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Yes, and the Inkling hated that...


You guys are the same personnnn
Nevermind just go sleep in the bed while the deer converse


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Hmm


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 27, 2020)

heyyyyy where can I stay?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Hmm


Ohare/our navigator is here

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> heyyyyy where can I stay?


The passenger beds


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You guys are the same personnnn
> Nevermind just go sleep in the bed while the deer converse


Yes but also no.
And fine... I do need sleep.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

I wanna go back to being just a feral child...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I wanna go back to being just a feral child...


Well do that
We have plenty of beds


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Ohare/our navigator is here
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020
> 
> ...


Wait im the navigator what
I never signed up for this


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Well do that
> We have plenty of beds


It’s not like I can. Remember the witch?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Wait im the navigator what
> I never signed up for this


you decide where we go
thats it


Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s not like I can. Remember the witch?


no


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> you decide where we go
> thats it
> 
> no


Oh ok
Uhhhhhh
Where should we go idk


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> you decide where we go
> thats it
> 
> no


There’s a witch who’s cursed me


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Oh ok
> Uhhhhhh
> Where should we go idk


Australia?

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> There’s a witch who’s cursed me


Just read your sig


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Australia?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020
> 
> ...


Yup


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

Australia it is


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

I'm going to bed. Good night


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'm going to bed.
> 
> Good luck in Claudestralia


...what


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

I put my deer icon in my sig when I change my icon again...


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ...what


nevermind


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

It sounds like deer cult is going dormant


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

Yeah...
I want to change my icon...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 28, 2020)

*sounds of not sleeping*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

Spycrab cult

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020



Seastar said:


> *sounds of not sleeping*


what are you doing in there


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

Oh...
Spycrab deer


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 28, 2020)

Hmmm, maybe _I_ should start a faction...


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

Spycrab on deer’s head


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Oh...
> Spycrab deer


How

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Spycrab on deer’s head


...good idea


----------



## Seastar (Jul 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what are you doing in there


Well, I haven't fallen asleep, so... eavesdropping? Oops...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Well, I haven't fallen asleep, so... eavesdropping? Oops...


We can soundproof the door


----------



## Seastar (Jul 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> We can soundproof the door


Why?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Why?


because you’re eavesdropping
The deer are conversing


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Do I count?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> because you’re eavesdropping
> The deer are conversing


Aaaaand how many of them are still deer?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

almost everyone
*clack clack* and it’s soundproofed
So anyways, what do we do in australia?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Hmm...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hmm...


?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Why can’t she listen in?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Why can’t she listen in?


i don’t know 
should she come out into the cabin?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Yea


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

alright you can come into the pilot cabin Seastar


----------



## Seastar (Jul 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> alright you can come into the pilot cabin Seastar


Does it have beds?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Does it have beds?


This is the cockpit


----------



## Seastar (Jul 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> This is the cockpit


...I'll just go back to the beds then.... and maybe actually listen to myself about sleeping...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ...I'll just go back to the beds then.... and maybe actually listen to myself about sleeping...


Told you, Wild


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Told you, Wild


I probably need to get to bed, too...I’m a touch tired from going back and forth.


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

Raid opera and go in shark cage


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

i’m probably gonna go to bed
Now Seastar and Clockwise have complete control


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

Oh ok....
Well...
I might be on and off actually, so...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

we’re continuing this in the morning


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 28, 2020)

huh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> huh


Yup. The ships sunk and I’m a deer.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 28, 2020)

rip to the candy crew


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

Press F to pay respects to the candy crew...
Will make a grave later.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

You guys had one job while I was gone how did everything collapse like this-


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

I don’t know, I just left for 10 minutes then this happened...


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

_Literally the only requirement was “have the cult still be here” and you almost failed *HOW-*_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _Literally the only requirement was “have the cult still be here” and you almost failed *HOW-*_


I started missing regular Jotaro


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I started missing regular Jotaro


It’s ok that’s valid you get a pass my friend 

*BUT WHATS EVERYONE ELSES EXCUSE*


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

I put my deer cult in my signature, I just miss having this icon although it’s been 2 days...


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

*IM AWARE YOU GUYS ARE ASLEEP AND IM PROUD OF YOU SELF CARES IMPORTANT BUT WHEN YOU WAKE UP I NEED ANSWERS DEER*

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020



Clockwise said:


> I put my deer cult in my signature, I just miss having this icon although it’s been 2 days...


That’s fair friend carry on

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020




Spoiler



I’m probably gonna stay a deer for a while because as much as I miss Claude I really like deer


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

Very informal but....
I’d appreciate it though if someone made a better one


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Very informal but....
> I’d appreciate it though if someone made a better one


I am on it friend


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 28, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> It’s ok that’s valid you get a pass my friend
> 
> *BUT WHATS EVERYONE ELSES EXCUSE*


But I liked my colorful pfp


----------



## Chris (Jul 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Very informal but....
> I’d appreciate it though if someone made a better one


If you lot would rather have that thread open I can close this one instead.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

I made the grave lol


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Very informal but....
> I’d appreciate it though if someone made a better one


change the blending mode you siwne


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

It was lazily made on Pixlr....


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

so what happened while i was gone


----------



## Chris (Jul 28, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> If you lot would rather have that thread open I can close this one instead.


Decided to merge the two so you don't lose any posts from either. 

Have fun!


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

What just happened have we been rehomed

oh nevermind see the post now thank you lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

We got our yacht plane!


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

”Every 60 seconds in africa, a minute passe”


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Decided to merge the two so you don't lose any posts from either.
> 
> Have fun!


Vrisnem you are the best omg thank you


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

Vrisnem for best mod award 1976


----------



## Chris (Jul 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 293122
> ”Every 60 seconds in africa, a minute passe”


So that's how these notifications look to users. I had wondered how detailed they were.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

_*DOES THAT MEAN THE BOAT CAN FLY NOW*_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Vrisnem for best mod award 1976


^^^^

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020



Pinkshade said:


> _*DOES THAT MEAN THE BOAT CAN FLY NOW*_


:000000


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

Can we have a minute to appreciate Quiplash music


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

So what will happen to candy van?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

Idk
it‘s already ten pages under


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Can we have a minute to appreciate Quiplash music


What


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

Well this one...




__





						free candy van
					

@Mick @milktae @Saltyy @Treeleaf



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

I’m sorry there was a candy van???


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

repost because haha funny


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I’m sorry there was a candy van???


Yeah....


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

it’s gone now


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

W a i t we should get Vrisnem to merge Candy van here too


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

To be honest, if we merge candy van with this, this thread will be more confusing...


----------



## Chris (Jul 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> W a i t we should get Vrisnem to merge Candy van here too


I've closed the candy van—_that's too American for my British brain, I'm mentally renaming it the sweetie truck_—rather than merging it.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I've closed the candy van—_that's too American for my British brain, I'm mentally renaming it the sweetie truck_—rather than merging it.


No
It’s still independence month


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I've closed the candy van—_that's too American for my British brain, I'm mentally renaming it the sweetie truck_—rather than merging it.


Aw alright


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

”What the frick is this guy doing?
—hahahahahHAHAHAHAAAA”


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 28, 2020)

Wait, so has the candy van, er, _sweetie truck _been deleted or locked?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wait, so has the candy van, er, _sweetie truck _been deleted or locked?


yeah


----------



## Chris (Jul 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wait, so has the candy van, er, _sweetie truck _been deleted or locked?


It has been locked. As pointed out it would be messy to merge into this thread.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 28, 2020)

AH
What happened while I was asleep? 
Are we on the boat or the plane?
Are we going anywhere?


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 28, 2020)

i have been summoned


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i have been summoned


How? Who did this?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 28, 2020)

H-Hello...
Are we going anywhere?


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

They were @


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Oh okay


----------



## Seastar (Jul 28, 2020)

M-maybe... We could have a party on the yacht? 
To celebrate that we're still allowed on it...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Sure!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 28, 2020)

Okay, where will we get party supplies from?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 28, 2020)

PINKSHADE
HOW DARES YOU


----------



## Seastar (Jul 28, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> PINKSHADE
> HOW DARES YOU


W...woomy?


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 28, 2020)

what is going on happening


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

#giveenxssigoodmilk


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Guys we can stay here


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> what is going on happening


We be vibin’

plus I got a new tent from @Kurb!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Guys we can stay here


yep let's v i b e

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020

Start using this instead of gc, adds to post count so we can tower over everyone with 100,000 posts, we'll be unstoppable


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

yay


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> yay


what's your avi now

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020

10/10 title


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

This is the new vibe room where you can hear me complain about my package for the next 12 hours the site selling it is notorious for having weird scheduling at least from what my dad says


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what's your avi now
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020
> 
> 10/10 title


Lmao thanks. It's Nia, but I'll probably change back to Taiga soon


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> This is the new vibe room where you can hear me complain about my package for the next 12 hours the site selling it is notorious for having weird scheduling at least from what my dad says


shut, my eevee plushie hasn't come for months >:\


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

my pfp is me and Josuke


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

i thought so, really cute!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Lmao thanks. It's Nia, but I'll probably change back to Taiga soon


I'll probably go back and forth from Jessie to jisoo (the j name gang )


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> shut, my eevee plushie hasn't come for months >:\


Oof I imported a chespin and he came in like a month


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oof I imported a chespin and he came in like a month


I ordered it like 3 months ago


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

Can we talk about my Taiga figure that took seven months >:'C


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

it was 5 dollars they stole my 5 dollars I will never forgive or forget what they did to me


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

*WHATS UP GAMERS ITS ME
YA BOI*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Can we talk about my Taiga figure that took seven months >:'C


no but we can talk about wakfu season 4 preorder which will come in a few years


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *WHATS UP GAMERS ITS ME
> YA BOI*


Yooooooo

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020

I’m still waiting on some money plant seeds... 3:<


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *WHATS UP GAMERS ITS ME
> YA BOI*


you forgot to talk about merch and patreon for 20 minutes

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020



Saltyy said:


> no but we can talk about wakfu season 4 preorder which will come in a few years


also they're making a new game which probably means season 4 last season and I'm not ready to accept that


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

this is a money plant for y’all wondering (the dried out seed pods are what I want)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 293352
> this is a money plant for y’all wondering (the dried out seed pods are what I want)


I don't know what that is but now I want pistachios


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Pistachios with salt and pepper are amazing


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Pistachios with salt and pepper are amazing


that's just plain common knowledge


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> you forgot to talk about merch and patreon for 20 minutes
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020
> 
> ...


I’m sorry I failed you

you wanna like and subscribe I’m giving away an iPhone in the comments


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> that's just plain common knowledge


I hate black pepper usually so no it exactly isn’t lol


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

That feel when the thing you typed out but deleted comes back

ahhhhh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I’m sorry I failed you
> 
> you wanna like and subscribe I’m giving away an iPhone in the comments


hhahahha no 

*dislikes*


Your Local Wild Child said:


> I hate black pepper usually so no it exactly isn’t lol


I meant pistachios with salt is good, never tried it with pepper tho it sounds good

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> That feel when the thing you typed out but deleted comes back
> 
> ahhhhh


BRUH I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY ONE 

I hate it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> That feel when the thing you typed out but deleted comes back
> 
> ahhhhh


It happens to me all the time


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> hhahahha no
> 
> *dislikes*
> 
> ...


*RUDE*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

petition to murder the returning messages


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> petition to murder the returning messages


Yay violence!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *RUDE*


oh my god did you just defy my right to dislike a video 

*mega Karen powers activate*

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020



Pinkshade said:


> Yay violence!


exactly


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> oh my god did you just defy my right to dislike a video
> 
> *mega Karen powers activate*
> 
> ...


_*I AM THE MANAGER*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _*I AM THE MANAGER*_


*WELL I DEMAND TO SPEAK TO YOUR MANAGERS MANAGER 

*KAREN DOMINANCE SCREAM*
STOP DEFYING MY RIGHT TO DISLIKE *


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

...wait.

"What is the manager is also a Karen"
-Rosie thought of the day. Your welcome


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

I- what-


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *WELL I DEMAND TO SPEAK TO YOUR MANAGERS MANAGER
> 
> *KAREN DOMINANCE SCREAM*
> STOP DEFYING MY RIGHT TO DISLIKE *


*BUT YOU ARE MY MANAGER 
YOU MUST NOW FIGHT YOURSELF TO THE DEATH*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I- what-


A war between Karen and the manager


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ...wait.
> 
> "What is the manager is also a Karen"
> -Rosie thought of the day. Your welcome


the universe explodes, if they get microwaved, even the fictional universes explode, including 
Undertale 
Toradora 
JJBA 
Wakfu 
Pokemon 
whatever your pfp is 
etc

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020



Pinkshade said:


> *BUT YOU ARE MY MANAGER
> YOU MUST NOW FIGHT YOURSELF TO THE DEATH*


ah good, *starts talking to myself and going crazy* 

I have killed the manager *collapses*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

Nia it's Saltyy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I- what-


hello there young wahmen 

welcome to the chaos zone

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020



Milky star said:


> Nia it's Saltyy


how dare you use my full username I DEMAND to speak to your manager


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> hello there young wahmen
> 
> welcome to the chaos zone


I'm literally older than you.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> the universe explodes, if they get microwaved, even the fictional universes explode, including
> Undertale
> Toradora
> JJBA
> ...


Funeral time gamers
You can’t spell funeral without fun
*HANG THE BODY FROM THE CEILING FAN*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Yea the floodgates have opened


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm literally older than you.


I said hello there young wahmen, respecc me or I get you fired


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

What is going on I left for 10 minutes


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I said hello there young wahmen, respecc me or I get you fired


Perish


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Funeral time gamers
> You can’t spell funeral without fun
> *HANG THE BODY FROM THE CEILING FAN*


what exactly are we hanging on the ceiling fan, if it's fictional characters can we hang dora the explorer?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What is going on I left for 10 minutes


Karen erupted


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What is going on I left for 10 minutes


Battle of the karens. Nothing gets in theyre way or *shivers*

ULTAMATE MANAGER BLOW


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What is going on I left for 10 minutes


Karen died


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Perish


no u


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

_I-_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

*Sipp* This battle shall be legendary


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no u


Hard pass.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I-_


You should know chaos always follows me by now-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Afdafhgsadhhsdhhv PAKIGE


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I-_


this is an education chat, HANG EVERY FICTIONAL CHARACTER IN EXISTENCE 

DEATH TO EVERYONE

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020



Pinkshade said:


> You should know chaos always follows me by now-


^

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020



Milky star said:


> Hard pass.


no


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> this is an education chat, HANG EVERY FICTIONAL CHARACTER IN EXISTENCE
> 
> DEATH TO EVERYONE
> 
> ...


no
not jotaro
or flowey
no


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> this is an education chat, HANG EVERY FICTIONAL CHARACTER IN EXISTENCE
> 
> DEATH TO EVERYONE
> 
> ...


*MURDER MURDER MURDER*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

which poor fictional character do we torture and hang first


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

*Prepares katana*

*THIS IS WAR *


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no
> not jotaro
> or flowey
> no


we can come to a compromise if we don't kill each other's faves


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *Prepares katana*
> 
> *THIS IS WAR *


*YESSSSSSSSSSSS*

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020



Saltyy said:


> we can come to a compromise if we don't kill each other's faves


No truces all must die


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> we can come to a compromise if we don't kill each other's faves


Ok fine


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *Prepares katana*
> 
> *THIS IS WAR *


don't kill Bob diana, hopkins, anyone in wakfu or taiga dies


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Kill dio from jjba
He deserves it


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

Jokes on you that rumor might be true.

*MY FATHET IS A MAFIA BOSS DEMONLORD IN AMERICA*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *YESSSSSSSSSSSS*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020
> 
> ...


>:/

NO YOUR NOT KILLING BOB DIANA OR HOPKINS OR ANYONE FROM WAKFU except adamai please do kill him


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *YESSSSSSSSSSSS*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020
> 
> ...


_you're not killing Jotaro or flowey_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

i actually have a list of characters who need to die 

Its called my mind 
I'm not that delusional


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> >:/
> 
> NO YOUR NOT KILLING BOB DIANA OR HOPKINS OR ANYONE FROM WAKFU except adamai please do kill him


Bro it’s all or nothing I’m not going halfway I commit to what I start


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

Meow.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Bro it’s all or nothing I’m not going halfway I commit to what I start


>:/


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Bro it’s all or nothing I’m not going halfway I commit to what I start


kill Jotaro or Flowey and I'll end you


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

*can we all agree huck needs to die*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

This is my chance

*kills Sylvia and finally finds inner peace*
The demon is gone


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *can we all agree huck needs to die*


Yeah.

what if we just kill everyone we hate


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> kill Jotaro or Flowey and I'll end you


Bet


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

no need for everyone to die


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

Can we exchange Dio's death for Jotaro's? Thank you.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Bet


FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Yeah.
> 
> what if we just kill everyone we hate


M u c h better

FINALLY


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

*I welcome death. Your threats mean nothing to me.*


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Yeah.
> 
> what if we just kill everyone we hate


^

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020



Milky star said:


> Can we exchange Dio's death for Jotaro's? Thank you.


NO


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> M u c h better
> 
> FINALLY


good because the good characters should live like 

Bob 
Hopkins 
Diana 
*wakfu ppl bc I said so*

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020



Pinkshade said:


> *I welcome death. Your threats mean nothing to me.*


DON'T MAKE ME DEMONITIZE YOU


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> good because the good characters should live like
> 
> Bob
> Hopkins
> ...


*Filbert


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

I have to do a little digging so uh... brb


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Y’all’s got super violent on me when it’s literally taco Tuesday


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Filbert


K

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all’s got super violent on me when it’s literally taco Tuesday


d e a t h


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all’s got super violent on me when it’s literally taco Tuesday


WAIT ITS TUESDAY no wonder today was so bad


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> WAIT ITS TUESDAY no wonder today was so bad


^^^^


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

What's wrong with Tuesday?


----------



## Antonio (Jul 28, 2020)

*This thread hasn't been out for a month ad y'all already reached 190 pages.*

I'm impressed.


----------



## Chris (Jul 28, 2020)

As said in the HQ thread, if you guys want this thread renamed just pick a new one and @ me and I'll get it sorted.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What's wrong with Tuesday?


it's like monday but the same


----------



## Antonio (Jul 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What's wrong with Tuesday?


Everything, it's like a repeated monday.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Antonio said:


> *This thread hasn't been out for a month ad y'all already reached 190 pages.*
> 
> I'm impressed.


y e s

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020

what do we name this thread? I vote for basement dwellers and I declare this is a democracy


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> As said in the HQ thread, if you guys want this thread renamed just pick a new one and @ me and I'll get it sorted.


 I shall pick a new name


----------



## Antonio (Jul 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> y e s


I'm gonna join this thread now because I'm heartbroken so many newbies passed my post count.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020

Welcome to the forums, btw.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I shall pick a new name


basement dwellers


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

I'm back, that was surprisingly easy!

Another vote for basement dwellers


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I'm gonna join this thread now because I'm heartbroken so many newbies passed my post count.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020
> 
> Welcome to the forums, btw.


Get that post count up


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Everything, it's like a repeated monday.


But this Tuesday is good cause acnh update trailer


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'm back, that was surprisingly easy!
> 
> Another vote for basement dwellers


basement dwellers is the OG name


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> basement dwellers


I WAS THINKING THAT
Yes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> But this Tuesday is good cause acnh update trailer


no it's not, kappn isn't back


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> basement dwellers


Oh that's good.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I WAS THINKING THAT
> Yes


: D


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

*I vote gamer time*


----------



## Antonio (Jul 28, 2020)

basement dwellers sounds nice

shall we play some DnD while my mom makes us some refreshments


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

BASEMENT DWELLERS VRISNEM WE CHOSE A NAMEE


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *I vote gamer time*


find somewhere else to advertise merch pewdiepie


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> BASEMENT DWELLERS VRISNEM WE CHOSE A NAMEE


@Vrisnem


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> find somewhere else to advertise merch pewdiepie


*no*


----------



## Antonio (Jul 28, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *I vote gamer time*


Basement dwellers seems way more relevant...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Antonio said:


> basement dwellers sounds nice
> 
> shall we play some DnD while my mom makes us some refreshments


We have Christians in the chat sadly, that would have been so cool tho


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


>


Hi

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020

shall I tag Virsnem?


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 28, 2020)

hello


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

This is the ultra chat


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> We have Christians in the chat sadly, that would have been so cool tho


What about DnJ
*Dungeons and Jesus*


----------



## Antonio (Jul 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> We have Christians in the chat sadly, that would have been so cool tho


I don't know how playing a make believe game correlates with an old religion.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> hello


S u p


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> hello


gimme ur gun.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

post count goes up by 10 each second


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> What about DnJ
> *Dungeons and Jesus*


W o w i e


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

I wish I'd gain tbt here


----------



## Antonio (Jul 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> gimme ur gun.


guns aren't allowed in the basement


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I don't know how playing a make believe game correlates with an old religion.


I think they call it witchcraft or somethin


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> W o w i e


You know it's good.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> W o w i e


_its just normal dnd just sometimes Jesus shows up_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I think they call it witchcraft or somethin


let's craft witches


----------



## Antonio (Jul 28, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> What about DnJ
> *Dungeons and Jesus*


My response to this is wildly inappropriate for the forums.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _its just normal dnd just sometimes Jesus shows up_


Jesus comes to purify everyone


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _its just normal dnd just sometimes Jesus shows up_


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 28, 2020)

I call being jesus js


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Antonio said:


> My response to this is wildly inappropriate for the forums.


_oh oh no_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

...that sounds like a good game


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> let's craft witches


*crafting noises* 

*weewoo* 
I crafted a witch!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

*I'm tag Virsnem to get the chat renamed*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _oh oh no_


_yea no _


----------



## Antonio (Jul 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Jesus comes to purify everyone


He can't purify me!!!!


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *I'm tag Virsnem to get the chat renamed*


I did lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I did lol


good.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *I'm tag Virsnem to get the chat renamed*


I think they already got tagged


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

Antonio said:


> He can't purify me!!!!


_*Are you doubting god or something I’m not religious I don’t know what Jesus does-*_


----------



## Chris (Jul 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Vrisnem


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Antonio said:


> He can't purify me!!!!


holy water


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Playing Tomodachi life and Donald Trump just asked out my mom and got rejected t w i c e


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Presto the chat name changed


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

Yay basement dwellers!

ooh haven't played today yet, let's see


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Playing Tomodachi life and Donald Trump just asked out my mom and got rejected t w i c e


reminds me of when rosé from blackpink rejected Jesus for sans from undertale


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

THIS TUESDAY GÜD CUZ PÄĆKÂGĘ


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Yay basement dwellers!
> 
> ooh haven't played today yet, let's see


me neither 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> THIS TUESDAY GÜD CUZ PÄĆKÂGĘ


no it's bad


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


>


Vrisnem best mod
Vrisnem for president 2020


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Vrisnem best mod
> Vrisnem for president 2020


I'll vote, _why not_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> reminds me of when rosé from blackpink rejected Jesus for sans from undertale


My sans married Alvin from Alvin and the chipmunks-


----------



## Antonio (Jul 28, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _*Are you doubting god or something I’m not religious I don’t know what Jesus does-*_


Neither do I, I thought Jesus was a person who sells soap from an MLM scam.

Hence, the cleaning.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> My sans married Alvin from Alvin and the chipmunks-


*megalovania starts playing*

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020



Antonio said:


> Neither do I, I thought Jesus was a person who sells soap from an MLM scam.
> 
> Hence, the cleaning.


ah yes, here ladies and gentlemen is out of context history


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *megalovania starts playing*


Megalovania but it has the GarageBand chipmunk filter


----------



## Antonio (Jul 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> holy water


HOly WaTeR


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

this just went form the worst day ever to the best day ever wow


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> nevermind


still bad for me


----------



## Antonio (Jul 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> nevermind


nevermind?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Trying so hard not to laugh in front of my parents


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Trying so hard not to laugh in front of my parents


*LAUGH YOU COWARD*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Yo, I am actually having tacos for dinner lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Trying so hard not to laugh in front of my parents


Then put the phone down

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yo, I am actually having tacos for dinner lol


disgustang


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

WHAT HOW COULD I FORGET

scanning in the cherry Coke mii now c:


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *LAUGH YOU COWARD*


_they're gonna ask me why I'm laughing and I can't say it's because I'm talking to people on a forum_


----------



## Antonio (Jul 28, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *LAUGH YOU COWARD*


*LAUGH, LAUGH OR ELSE*


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Then put the phone down
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020
> 
> ...


Everyone knows if you let go of the phone it goes up not down smh

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020



ohare01 said:


> _they're gonna ask me why I'm laughing and I can't say it's because I'm talking to people on a forum_


*YOU CAN IF YOU BELIEVE IN YOURSELF *


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> WHAT HOW COULD I FORGET
> 
> scanning in the cherry Coke mii now c:


OH RIGHT MY AMAZING MII LMFAO


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _they're gonna ask me why I'm laughing and I can't say it's because I'm talking to people on a forum_


ugh I know...

I almost had to explain jikken and I panicked


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

I eat it with avocados


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ugh I know...
> 
> I almost had to explain jikken and I panicked


what happened?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Everyone knows if you let go of the phone it goes up not down smh
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020
> 
> ...


*no they'll kill me*

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> ugh I know...
> 
> I almost had to explain jikken and I panicked


Ouchie


----------



## Antonio (Jul 28, 2020)

Waiting for the college people to accept my financial aid like hurry up please and thanks. They called me and said it might be ready by tomorrow.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I eat it with avocados


disgustang x2


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *no they'll kill me*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020
> 
> ...


*I THINK YOU HAVE BIGGER PROBLEMS THEN MY FRIEND*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what happened?


I laughed.

That's it, but its really dangerous if you make it.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *I THINK YOU HAVE BIGGER PROBLEMS THEN MY FRIEND*


_*what do you mean
they don't even know I'm on here or talk to people here lol*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I laughed.
> 
> That's it, but its really dangerous if you make it.


OH MY GOD NOT LAUGHING, MY ONLY WEAKNESS


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> disgustang x2


Avocado adds creaminess tho


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I laughed.
> 
> That's it, but its really dangerous if you make it.


I didn’t know laughter was a weapon :0
*I can use this*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I didn’t know laughter was a weapon :0
> *I can use this*


LAUGHING GAS


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*what do you mean
> they don't even know I'm on here or talk to people here lol*_


*YOU THINK I HAVE ANY IDEA WHAT ANYTHING I SAY MEANS??*


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I laughed.
> 
> That's it, but its really dangerous if you make it.


Yeah so I always have to hold on my laughter

But during duck cult I ended up laughing and just said me and my best friend were talking about being ducks :v does that count as a lie-

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020



Pinkshade said:


> *YOU THINK I HAVE ANY IDEA WHAT ANYTHING I SAY MEANS??*


_yes_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yeah so I always have to hold on my laughter
> 
> But during duck cult I ended up laughing and just said me and my best friend were talking about being ducks :v does that count as a lie-
> 
> ...


LMAO SMART


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yeah so I always have to hold on my laughter
> 
> But during duck cult I ended up laughing and just said me and my best friend were talking about being ducks :v does that count as a lie-
> 
> ...


You have too much faith in me my friend


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yeah so I always have to hold on my laughter
> 
> But during duck cult I ended up laughing and just said me and my best friend were talking about being ducks :v does that count as a lie-
> 
> ...


how are you so smart

I'm saying that next time


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

lies without lying 

signed, Christians apparently


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> LMAO SMART


_ahaha y e s_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

*ULTIMATE CHat name bless you   *


Vrisnem said:


>


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

a potato flew around my room before you came


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> how are you so smart
> 
> I'm saying that next time


_because big brained_


----------



## Antonio (Jul 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> a potato flew around my room before you came


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

Aww qr didn't work


----------



## Antonio (Jul 28, 2020)

qr?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Aww qr didn't work


Haha w h a t


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> a potato flew around my room before you came


stop.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> stop.


why


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Haha w h a t


cherry coke


----------



## Antonio (Jul 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> stop.


DO IT FOR THE VINE


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

Oh so this is the one?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Oh so this is the one?


Y e s
Lptpw 2.0


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

Antonio said:


> DO IT FOR THE VINE


I ain't gonna do it.


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

Perfect


----------



## Antonio (Jul 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I ain't gonna do it.


*DO IT FOR THE VINE*


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I ain't gonna do it.


*Do it*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Antonio said:


> *DO IT FOR THE VINE*


DO IT FOR THE VINE


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

Antonio said:


> *DO IT FOR THE VINE*


_*I ain't gonna do it.*_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

I pressed post too soon I failed ;-;


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I ain't gonna do it.


FOR THE VINE >:'C


----------



## Antonio (Jul 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> _*I ain't gonna do it.*_


*hits whip*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> _*I ain't gonna do it.*_


A POTATO FLEW AROUND MY ROOM BEFORE YOU CAME


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I pressed post too soon I failed ;-;


task failed successfully


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

*I’m both so proud and so disappointed in all of you*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

aAaaH


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *I’m both so proud and so disappointed in all of you*


y a y

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020



Milky star said:


> aAaaH


A.POTATO.FLEW.AROUND.MY.ROOM.BEFORE.YOU.CAME.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> aAaaH


Mood


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Antonio (Jul 28, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *I’m both so proud and so disappointed in all of you*


You sound just like my mom.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

a potatoah flew around mah room b4 u came


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

Antonio said:


> You sound just like my mom.


*Who’s to say I’m not*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *Who’s to say I’m not*


that's a weird bloodline


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

I assume this is our new home now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I assume this is our new home now


exactly


----------



## Chris (Jul 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *ULTIMATE CHat name bless you  *



I'd have gone for a penthouse over a basement personally. This genie only had one wish up his sleeve so now you're stuck here. Have fun, good night, don't let the rats bite.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> that's a weird bloodline


*I never said I was related but I didn’t say I wasn’t that applies to you too*


----------



## Antonio (Jul 28, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *Who’s to say I’m not*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I assume this is our new home now


A beautiful chaotic home

y a y


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

Antonio said:


> You sound just like my mom.


Funny they sound like my mom.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Antonio said:


>


*beautiful*


----------



## Antonio (Jul 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *beautiful*


*indeed*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Antonio said:


> *indeed*


*good taste my friend*


----------



## Antonio (Jul 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *good taste my friend*





Antonio said:


> *indeed*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

I’ll be in and out my dudes


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'd have gone for a penthouse over a basement personally. This genie only had one wish up his sleeve so now you're stuck here. Have fun, good night, don't let the rats bite.


Bless you. Stay cool.


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

This thread might be a new favorite


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ll be in and out my dudes


still a deer?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

aah


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> This thread might be a new favorite


it couldn't replace lptpw but I'll take it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

AT LEAST WE GET THIS AAAH


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> still a deer?


Yup and I’m getting my banishment worked out


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

I'm  finally home C':


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Win.

or are we cursed to forever suffer here


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

This is fine to be honest


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

Yeah I like it. lptpw is pretty sad though


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Yeah I like it. lptpw is pretty sad though


rip lptpw


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Yeah I like it. lptpw is pretty sad though


Yea but I'm just glad we have another thread :3


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yea but I'm just glad we have another thread :3


: )


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

I’m grateful for it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Win.
> 
> or are we cursed to forever suffer here


I’m cursed to suffer in Evwirt


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I’m grateful for it


Same ^^


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 28, 2020)

wait this isnt lptpw


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> wait this isnt lptpw


_We were killed_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> wait this isnt lptpw


win


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 28, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _We were killed_


_what_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> win


No me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _what_


we've been murdered


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _what_


yes.

I am a dead pineapple still


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 28, 2020)

uh


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

I gotta go for a bit, bye!


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

_ghost cult ghost cult_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> wait this isnt lptpw


Lptpw 2.0
we got a warning for going off topic in the real one


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> uh


And I’m still a deer


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 28, 2020)

oh no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

ALMOST 200 PAGES


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 28, 2020)

thats weird i didnt get a warning


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

WE ARE SPEED


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> thats weird i didnt get a warning


Nooo the thread itself got a warning


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/aRDw0L7


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> https://imgur.com/a/aRDw0L7


At least we live on in our legacy


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Nooo the thread itself got a warning


o h


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

yeet


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> thats weird i didnt get a warning


It wasn’t an actual warning he just said please get back on topic or it gets locked


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 28, 2020)

aA


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

Yeah....
I searched this thread on google and nothing new so far except old images.


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 28, 2020)

h


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> we were off topic for like a thousand pages


_Shhhh they don’t need to know_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

This is our thread now


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 28, 2020)

kurb where did your face go


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

Our new home


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> kurb where did your face go


I replaced it with a spycrab


----------



## Chris (Jul 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> we were off topic for like a thousand pages


We received a report that some threads in The Basement had gotten a little out of hand, so they sent some poor British sucker in to give the place a much needed a deep clean.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> We received a report that some threads in The Basement had gotten a little out of hand, so they sent some poor British sucker in to give the place a much needed a deep clean.


This is the basement every clean you give it the next day it’ll be that much worse


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Oooof I got an amazing island layout, my target airport color and two great starters. My native flowers are cosmos tho. Should I go through with it?


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oooof I got an amazing island layout, my target airport color and two great starters. My native flowers are cosmos tho. Should I go through with it?


sure man


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

What color airport?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

I got two collateral kills as Sniper so i’m uploading it and posting it here


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> sure man


Imma do it milkperson!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020



Clockwise said:


> What color airport?


Orange. It fits with the NP inspiration!


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

Point and click amiright


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Imma do it milkperson!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020
> 
> ...


If you really like it, then go for it.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

enxssi requires _m i l k

"he need some milk"_


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

Buy all of the milk from Walmart


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Point and click amiright


very cool, i will like and subscribble once i sign back onto my youtube channel


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

I still dont know how i pulled off those collaterals 
anyways who what’s bojangles


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> very cool, i will like and subscribble once i sign back onto my youtube channel


Laik and soup


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

Leik and soup for caik


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Laik and soup


lick and scrub


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> lick and scrub


Lik and soop


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

ilk


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Lik and soop


_L_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

⬆↖↗↔⬆↗↘↪↩➡↔↕↖↖⬅⬅↙↙⬇⬇⤵⤵↙⬇↙⬅↔↩↗


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

ike and uscrie to my outube hannel


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

lik sup skrib


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

☺‍⚕

behold my emoji collection


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> 🅱ike and 🅱u🅱scri🅱e to my 🅱outube 🅱hannel


no,  🅱 u🅱scri🅱e to mY 🅱outube 🅱hannel


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

okes on veryon I ave no hannel


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

ubsibe or ree irus ow

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020

ibeaway


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

lease ub


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

Yes

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020

lockise ying moji


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

yoom  aha utton o ress


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

Subskribb to mai yewtewb chanil for awesum tee eff tew content


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

hello gamers


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> 🅱okes on 🅱veryon🅱 I 🅱ave no 🅱hannel


hA








						enxssi
					

hey all. im enxssi. i animate and stuff it's pronounced en ks see




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

hello


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 28, 2020)

stop


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

pop


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

we did it bois


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

talk about merch for 20 minutes and waste my precious time on earth


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> talk about merch for 20 minutes and waste my precious time on earth


Okay sit down I’ll give you my merch pitch it’s gonna be great


----------



## Chris (Jul 28, 2020)

Proper English would be appreciated, all! If it just looks like you're posting nonsense it'll have to be closed.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

pls subskrib to my youtub for awesome tf2 content


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

nevermind sorry


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Proper English would be appreciated, all! If it just looks like you're posting nonsense it'll have to be closed.


No more  🅱 emojis guys


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

Ok fine
I will play NH later again.
And maybe clean my island a bit for wave 2


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 28, 2020)

*gets into mic real close* _*w a n n a j o i n m y f r e e g i f t c a r d g i v e a w a y ?*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Well before the video starts remember to like and subscribe, and don't forget to check out my patreon to get epic titles on my discord server, also check out insertyoutubernameshop.com for epic merch and use code yeet for a 1% off my 50 dollar hoodie


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

Ohhhh
Giveaway?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Well before the video starts remember to like and subscribe, and don't forget to check out my patreon to get epic titles on my discord server, also check out insertyoutubernameshop.com for epic merch and use code yeet for a 1% off my 50 dollar hoodie


Now on to the video, so epic fortniters dabbed on ya boi plz go meme them okay bye *repeats stuff about shop*


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 28, 2020)

but before we do that lets hear a word from our sponsor
Today's video is sponsored by Raid Shadow Legends, one of the biggest mobile role-playing games of 2019 and it's totally free! Currently almost 10 million users have joined Raid over the last six months, and it's one of the most impressive games in its class with detailed models, environments and smooth 60 frames per second animations! All the champions in the game can be customized with unique gear that changes your strategic buffs and abilities! The dungeon bosses have some ridiculous skills of their own and figuring out the perfect party and strategy to overtake them's a lot of fun! Currently with over 300,000 reviews, Raid has almost a perfect score on the Play Store! The community is growing fast and the highly anticipated new faction wars feature is now live, you might even find my squad out there in the arena! It's easier to start now than ever with rates program for new players you get a new daily login reward for the first 90 days that you play in the game! So what are you waiting for? Go to the video description, click on the special links and you'll get 50,000 silver and a free epic champion as part of the new player program to start your journey! Good luck and I'll see you there!


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

*BUY MY MERCH TO SHOW YOU ARE A TRUE FAN IF YOU DONT LEAVE THIS HOUSE*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> but before we do that lets hear a word from our sponsor
> Today's video is sponsored by Raid Shadow Legends, one of the biggest mobile role-playing games of 2019 and it's totally free! Currently almost 10 million users have joined Raid over the last six months, and it's one of the most impressive games in its class with detailed models, environments and smooth 60 frames per second animations! All the champions in the game can be customized with unique gear that changes your strategic buffs and abilities! The dungeon bosses have some ridiculous skills of their own and figuring out the perfect party and strategy to overtake them's a lot of fun! Currently with over 300,000 reviews, Raid has almost a perfect score on the Play Store! The community is growing fast and the highly anticipated new faction wars feature is now live, you might even find my squad out there in the arena! It's easier to start now than ever with rates program for new players you get a new daily login reward for the first 90 days that you play in the game! So what are you waiting for? Go to the video description, click on the special links and you'll get 50,000 silver and a free epic champion as part of the new player program to start your journey! Good luck and I'll see you there!


RAAAID SHAAADOW LEEEGENDS


----------



## Chris (Jul 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> No more  🅱 emojis guys


It's not that specifically. We've left the thread open so that you can have a place to chat. If it's just random content (like the past page or so has been) instead of an actual conversation then the thread is just a pointless spam dump - which is not what we want on TBT.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

nvm sorry


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> but before we do that lets hear a word from our sponsor
> Today's video is sponsored by Raid Shadow Legends, one of the biggest mobile role-playing games of 2019 and it's totally free! Currently almost 10 million users have joined Raid over the last six months, and it's one of the most impressive games in its class with detailed models, environments and smooth 60 frames per second animations! All the champions in the game can be customized with unique gear that changes your strategic buffs and abilities! The dungeon bosses have some ridiculous skills of their own and figuring out the perfect party and strategy to overtake them's a lot of fun! Currently with over 300,000 reviews, Raid has almost a perfect score on the Play Store! The community is growing fast and the highly anticipated new faction wars feature is now live, you might even find my squad out there in the arena! It's easier to start now than ever with rates program for new players you get a new daily login reward for the first 90 days that you play in the game! So what are you waiting for? Go to the video description, click on the special links and you'll get 50,000 silver and a free epic champion as part of the new player program to start your journey! Good luck and I'll see you there!


No please no raid shadow legends I’ve been banished from there


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No please no raid shadow legends I’ve been banished from there


THE MOST AMBITIOUS RPG PROJECT EVER
y’all hype for rpg maker MV?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

I kinda hate how mobile gaming is all "pay to win"


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I kinda hate how mobile gaming is all "pay to win"


they gotta make the  🅱 ig bux somehow


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/uIEwdcJ

No context just know this dude deserves what I've done to him


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> they gotta make the  🅱 ig bux somehow


Why not pay for the game itself

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020



ohare01 said:


> https://imgur.com/a/uIEwdcJ
> 
> No context just know this dude deserves what I've done to him


nobody: 
my methods of torture:


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I kinda hate how mobile gaming is all "pay to win"


Rant alert: if you don’t want to hear me scream dont open the spoiler


> you have been warned





Spoiler: Rant



I hate how all of the mobile games use the same assets, and are all marketed the same way. DURR! “99% CAN’T GET PAST THIS LEVEL!” Like seriously, is the same person cranking out all these games? I remember when the Free mobile charts were games that developers made to make people happy and not get cash. Sure, they had a few ads, but it was overall a great experience. Now, it’s AD AFTER EVERY SINGLE LEVEL! MY MOM VS MY DAD. AAAAHG I HATE THE DEVELOPMENT SCENE IN IOS


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Rant alert: if you don’t want to hear me scream dont open the spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah I get that, it sux


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

I’ve done it before to some mii’s and I deleted them after.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I’ve done it before to some mii’s and I deleted them after.


To the void they went


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

I used to love a clicker game called abyssrium but now it’s all about wringing money out of people and I can’t really play it anymore... ;-;


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

Their punishment for bypassing me in the popularity category


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I’ve done it before to some mii’s and I deleted them after.


_wow_

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020

Ima just keep him here for fun


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

Do it

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020

I only deleted 2 mii’s though...
I kept a few


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Do it


Do what
I'm not deleting him-


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Do what
> I'm not deleting him-


Keep him


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 28, 2020)

when the mii passes you in popularity


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Keep him


Ohh lol yea I'm keeping him


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Send them to fiery hecc


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

My sister is more popular than me 
_*delete*
nah jk_


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

Flamethrowers for Tomodachi life


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Flamethrowers for Tomodachi life


I WANT


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

slowly hurting everyone with peppers

No one has survived yet...


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

I’ll take the entire stock


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Flamethrowers for Tomodachi life


YES GIB


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

IF THEY ARE MORE POPULAR
THEY GO TO THE V O I D


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

Sabotage their popularity


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> slowly hurting everyone with peppers
> 
> No one has survived yet...


One of my miis super all time favs is a chili pepper


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> One of my miis super all time favs is a chili pepper


_*WHAT*_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> _*WHAT*_


_I swear_


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> One of my miis super all time favs is a chili pepper


One of my Mii’s favorite is Chili pepper
And all time is milk


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> _*WHAT*_


One of my miis who I headcanon is a chocoholic melted in disgust upon eating a chocolate cake


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> One of my miis who I headcanon is a chocoholic melted in disgust upon eating a chocolate cake


_wait you have Tomodachi life 
could I have a qr of your mii-_


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _wait you have Tomodachi life
> could I have a qr of your mii-_


i have it too Ö


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _wait you have Tomodachi life
> could I have a qr of your mii-_


I’m getting things set up on Evwirt right now sorry


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i have it too Ö


_*gibe qr
pls*_

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m getting things set up on Evwirt right now sorry


Oh oki maybe later uwu


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*gibe qr
> pls*_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020
> ...


aaaaathname of my island is so embarassing tho


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> aaaaathname of my island is so embarassing tho


Change it real quick then lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> aaaaathname of my island is so embarassing tho


Mine is pizza island


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Well all the miis are based on Kirby characters too (the character in question is technically Meta Knight)


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Mine is pizza island


Cracker Island here


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Sunny island, named after my cat


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

Chaos island. Uhhh yeah.


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Change it real quick then lol


wait i can do that?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> wait i can do that?


Yea, in the settings in the town hall


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Popopo Island for me (if I’m remembering correctly)


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

I don’t remember my island name all I know is it’s something that makes you think it’s like a pure 4 year old child’s game until you turn on the audio and realize it’s pronounced “depression island”


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I don’t remember my island name all I know is it’s something that makes you think it’s like a pure 4 year old child’s game until you turn on the audio and realize it’s pronounced “depression island”


_if you still have your ds can I get a qr of you too_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

Delightful video full of awesome and great and awesome and great and awesome and great and awesome and great and awesome and great and awesome and great and awesome and great and awesome and great and awesome and great and awesome and great and awesome and great and awesome and great and awesome and great and awesome and great and awesome and great and awesome and great


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _if you still have your ds can I get a qr of you too_


_Yeet_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

IDK if this is the first for all winter diys but I got the frozen treat set as my first winter diy


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _Yeet_


_: D_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> IDK if this is the first for all winter diys but I got the frozen treat set as my first winter diy


if you’re in winter
*sell me your ornaments*


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Heres my qr for anyone who would want it


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

Do i keep Mr Spy Crab or switch back to the OG


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

Bruh I loaded up the game and sans and Alvin had a baby what are we naming this nightmare


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Do i keep Mr Spy Crab or switch back to the OG


Switch back


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> if you’re in winter
> *sell me your ornaments*


I’m in SH so I’m in winter. In SH it’s winter but not Christmas


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Bruh I loaded up the game and sans and Alvin had a baby what are we naming this nightmare


Anti Christ
first name Anti last name Christ
Pronounce it Antee Keriste


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

AH


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> View attachment 293394 AH


No


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

You a real one if you remember this


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

Cool


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> View attachment 293394 AH





Kurb said:


> Anti Christ
> first name Anti last name Christ
> Pronounce it Antee Keriste


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

ALL IN FAVOR OF KILLING THE BABY SAY I


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

Yes I remember your old avatar before Split the room


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

M


Clockwise said:


> Yes I remember your old avatar before Split the room


But do you remember the OGest


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

I don’t remember, but I remembered the golden roses in April...
I stopped browsing on March 2019....


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

No one remembers this?


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 28, 2020)

if you blow into your 3ds camera the thing moves


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> View attachment 293395 ALL IN FAVOR OF KILLING THE BABY SAY I


I
IF YOU GIVE ME THE QR ILL SUMMON THAT THING RIGHT NOW

LETS CURSE MY SAVE YAY


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

Eh? Ehhhh?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Eh? Ehhhh?


Frog?!?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

do this to the baby


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> do this to the baby


Yeet the child


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

Which of the avatars i just showed off do i use


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 28, 2020)

heres ,ine


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 293399
> heres ,ine


lmao amazing mii yey another short one


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

how does this look
from one to SUPER SMASH BROS MEEELEEEE

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020

...i killed ot


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 28, 2020)

bruh


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

add me to your realms at your own peril children


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

I CANT FIND ANY WASPS IM SO ANGRY


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 293399
> heres ,ine


Thanks!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020



Pinkshade said:


> View attachment 293403
> add me to your realms at your own peril children


Thank youuu


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

crank dat soulja boy


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

Please no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Aw man pierce is still a bro he gave me an explorer hat


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

_I just realized I'm the one who got every one back into Tomodachi life muahahahaha_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> View attachment 293405 Please no


Hit yes so you can abuse it


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Hit yes so you can abuse it


I’m going to throw the child


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I’m going to throw the child


Toooo the out of context comments thread


----------



## Antonio (Jul 28, 2020)

I don't own a tomodachi nor have a life, sorry. :c


----------



## Seastar (Jul 28, 2020)

Hello... I am here? What are we doing?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

Here’s another Orange Box video


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hello... I am here? What are we doing?


Welp, I’m truly in Evwirt. It’s cold.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hello... I am here? What are we doing?


/shrug


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Aaaaand I managed to sell my slingshot


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

Everyone play Tomodachi life again...
But right now I'm multitasking...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Everyone play Tomodachi life again...
> But right now I'm multitasking...




Yo I’m setting up Evwirt right now


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

Oh
I was just saying almost everyone is going back to the game.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Yea I know it’s a good game tho


----------



## Seastar (Jul 28, 2020)

Oh, Tomodachi Life? That's still in my 2DS because I haven't been playing any other 3DS games lately.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh, Tomodachi Life? That's still in my 2DS because I haven't been playing any other 3DS games lately.


How did you get it to fit-
Nvm I thought that said ds im dumb lol


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> How did you get it to fit-
> Nvm I thought that said ds im dumb lol


HAHAHAHAH


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> HAHAHAHAH


*MOCK ME ALL YOU WISH I MAKE UP FOR MY LACK OF INTELLIGENCE WITH EXTREME CHAOS*


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 28, 2020)

bruh my cyclops mii made my mii sister sad

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020

*D E L E T E*


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

That's cool
I'm surprised I'm ultimate lemon, not ultimate mysterious.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 28, 2020)

I’m still shocked that my post in the last person to wins thread was deleted for being off topic. There were so many unrelated posts prior to that that went on for pages.

Disclaimer: Nothing against the moderators. It just caught me off guard out of nowhere.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

lptpw situation getting real, just post here from now on : (


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

I’m getting a metric ton of snowflakes right now


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 293431


Uh what?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 293431


I thought it was my internet being slow loading in that image but after looking closely, I get it.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 293431


I was getting angry with my wifi for a bit

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020




there we go...back to my natural form!


----------



## Antonio (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

which of these do i use


Spoiler


----------



## Antonio (Jul 28, 2020)

the 2nd one


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> which of these do i use
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


option 2, the classic


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

OG it is

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020

I kinda like the spycrab tho
I’m putting it in my avatar brb

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020

Where do i put it?


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 28, 2020)

it is going to be 40 degrees tomorrow


me tomorrow


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

it’s probably going to be 90 degrees tomorrow
me:


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it’s probably going to be 90 degrees tomorrow
> me:
> View attachment 293474


wanna trade?


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 28, 2020)

*slides into topic*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 28, 2020)

I haven't even been paying attention to how hot it is... I'm usually indoors anyway.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> wanna trade?
> View attachment 293477


no i’m keeping the lower temp


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 28, 2020)

We have an inflatable pool so im doing fine

weirdly it’s not that bad in KY yet :/


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> We have an inflatable pool so im doing fine
> 
> weirdly it’s not that bad in KY yet :/


You don’t live on the equator


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 28, 2020)

america is the r/notlikeothergirls of the earth


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You don’t live on the equator


Fair

It’s generally warmer though it’s just kinda sad and rainy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Yea it’s supposed to be hot tomorrow


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> There’s a witch who’s cursed me


Have this quote i have in multi-quote for no reason at all


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 28, 2020)

do you bite or lick ice cream


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Have this quote i have in multi-quote for no reason at all


Interesting. It’s true tho

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020



Enxssi said:


> do you bite or lick ice cream


Why not both? *dances*


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> do you bite or lick ice cream


Lick wtf
Who’s the sociopath who bites it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Lick wtf
> Who’s the sociopath who bites it


Me


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Lick wtf
> Who’s the sociopath who bites it


Apparently Wild


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Me


Unfollowed


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Unfollowed


Aaaw


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Me


U bite popsicles bruh not ice cream  u been livin ur life wrong


----------



## Seastar (Jul 28, 2020)

Okay, have fun hurting your teeth.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Me


Currently alerting mods 
Sociopath


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 28, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> U bite popsicles bruh not ice cream  u been livin ur life wrong


you don't bite cold stuff whatsoever, i didn't follow you in the first place but i'm unfollowing you > : (


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Currently alerting mods
> Sociopath


Hey, at least I’m not a psychopath and eat pizza with a fork


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you don't bite cold stuff whatsoever, i didn't follow you in the first place but i'm unfollowing you > : (


It’s weird like u kinda bite-lick it to break it off but then u just luck it yknow

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hey, at least I’m not a psychopath and eat pizza with a fork


wait rlly


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 28, 2020)

"ow my teef"


----------



## Seastar (Jul 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hey, at least I’m not a psychopath and eat pizza with a fork


I only do that when I'm lazy and don't want it on my hands


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

If you like mukbangs you are a psychopathic baby


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

You know what else is a mark of a psychopath? Microwaving Chex mix


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 28, 2020)

i have never heard of anyone ever eating pizza with a fork what is this world coming to


----------



## Seastar (Jul 28, 2020)

Okay, I have to leave now because I will be eating pizza with my hands.


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You know what else is a mark of a psychopath? Microwaving Chex mix


are you saying you microwave cereal except for chex mix


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i have never heard of anyone ever eating pizza with a fork what is this world coming to


Idk


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> are you saying you microwave cereal except for chex mix


No but I hate cereal with milk


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No but I hate cereal with milk


but-but that's like saying you hate pizza with cheese!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> but-but that's like saying you hate pizza with cheese!


No I hate pizza with tomato sauce


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No I hate pizza with tomato sauce


Double Unfollowed


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Double Unfollowed


Double aaw

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020

No wait that’s a double negative so you’re following me B)


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay, I have to leave now because I will be eating pizza with my hands.


bring back octoling please


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

_what is going on here_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _what is going on here_


My local pizza place makes pizza without sauce and it’s the best thing ever


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 28, 2020)

I put milk before cereal im sorry

Discuss


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> My local pizza place makes pizza without sauce and it’s the best thing ever


W h a t
So basically cheesy bread from pizza hut
Ok that's actually pretty good


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> My local pizza place makes pizza without sauce and it’s the best thing ever


U mean cheesy bread


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I put milk before cereal im sorry
> 
> Discuss


I've done that before
I cried no joke 
why? I literally don't know


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 28, 2020)

Man I want cheezy bread from papa johns


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> W h a t
> So basically cheesy bread from pizza hut
> Ok that's actually pretty good


It has herbs too that make it taste really good 

Like, this place is so good if you get pizza there everything else pales in comparison


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 28, 2020)

Milk first so it’s soggy by the time you get to the bottom obvs


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

Hello pizza biters yes I do too don't worry. DONT KILL ME PLEASE


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Hello pizza biters yes I do too. DONT KILL ME PLEASE


Do what?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Do what?


Bite pizza.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Bite pizza.


What-
_if you didn't bite pizza how would you eat it_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What-
> _if you didn't bite pizza how would you eat it_


Fork. Which is uhhh... just don't


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Double aaw
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020
> 
> No wait that’s a double negative so you’re following me B)


triple unfollowed


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Fork. Which is uhhh... just don't


_whousesaforkthatissodumb_


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Fork. Which is uhhh... just don't


_You what_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> triple unfollowed


3:


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _You what_


*YOU WHAT?*


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _whousesaforkthatissodumb_


You’d be surprised


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _You what_


I SAID I DON'T OK ahhhh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Hey guys is it bad that I hate spaghetti


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

i have a single 9v battery
who wants it


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> You’d be surprised


what


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 28, 2020)

@Rosie977


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hey guys is it bad that I hate spaghetti


_papyrus does not approve of your existence_


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 28, 2020)

how to delete exist


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 293490
> @Rosie977


oh no oh no oh no
H E L P


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _papyrus does not approve of your existence_


I thought he already didn’t


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I thought he already didn’t


_no he didn't
now *perish*_


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Lothitine (Jul 28, 2020)

Ohare lovers eat pizza w forks


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Ohare lovers eat pizza w forks


_ding dong you're mr. wrong, go back to zero_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Okay okay listen: spaghetti sauce is gross and cooking it makes a ton of huge dishes that back up the sink


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Okay okay listen: spaghetti sauce is gross and cooking it makes a ton of huge dishes that back up the sink


A small price to pay for spaget


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

Okay okay listen: That noise that oatmeal makes? AHHHHHHHH don't


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> A small price to pay for spaget


It’s a price too large for a feral child


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Okay okay listen: That noise that oatmeal makes? AHHHHHHHH don't


i agree. why does it go sploosh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Okay okay listen: That noise that oatmeal makes? AHHHHHHHH don't


I eat oatmeal raw sometimes


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

I have... 11 AAA batteries
who wants them


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I eat oatmeal raw sometimes



what


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


>


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I eat oatmeal raw sometimes


honestly that's better splosh *shivers*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> honestly that's better splosh *shivers*


Thank you


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> honestly that's better splosh *shivers*


_*SPLOSH*_

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020

_now I want oatmeal_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*SPLOSH*_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020
> 
> _now I want oatmeal_


Me too


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 28, 2020)

sploosh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 293500
> sploosh


Okay that’s a bit cursed


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*SPLOSH*_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020
> 
> _now I want oatmeal_


AHHHHHH
KILL IT splosh H E L P


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I have... 11 AAA batteries
> who wants them


no one?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

I can't do this anymore IT SCARES ME


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> AHHHHHH
> KILL IT splosh H E L P


_yummy splosh_

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020



Kurb said:


> no one?


_no_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> no one?


I have nothing that uses batteries. Those would get obliterated in Evwirt


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

A very delightful video


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

aaaaaaaaaaa 

I got a tide pool I wanted one so bad


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 28, 2020)

there are a lot of people here with shoutout lists, i think its time i made one


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Okay okay listen: spaghetti sauce is gross and cooking it makes a ton of huge dishes that back up the sink


Man I love pasta and hate the sauce
Like just get me some butter and Parmesan and its waste less ingredients lol


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> A very delightful video


Yes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Man I love pasta and hate the sauce
> Like just get me some butter and Parmesan and its waste less ingredients lol


Alfredo sauce is aight


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> there are a lot of people here with shoutout lists, i think its time i made one


_oh boy_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Hot take: I like it when fudge is grainy


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hot take: I like it when fudge is grainy


Eh fudge is ok I guess


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 28, 2020)

done


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hot take: I like it when fudge is grainy


You are a disgrace


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> done


Why am I not there
nah fair enough actually

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020



Kurb said:


> You are a disgrace


_I'm d e a d_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> done


Where is it at? or am I just being a big dummy

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020



Kurb said:


> You are a disgrace


I’m a wild child


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Where is it at? or am I just being a big dummy


His about on his profile


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

OMG IM LITERALLY SHAKING AND CRYING THEY WOULDNEVER DO THIS SJJE,SJEMENEMEEJEJE


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> OMG IM LITERALLY SHAKING AND CRYING THEY WOULDNEVER DO THIS SJJE,SJEMENEMEEJEJE


What


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What


i don’t know


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i don’t know


_mood_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

I deeply regret this


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 293509
> I deeply regret this


Oh no


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 28, 2020)

ive improved the list


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

This one needs some fine tuning but


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> ive improved the list


10/10

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020



Kurb said:


> View attachment 293510This one needs some fine tuning but


what


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

what list


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what list


_*the list*_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*the list*_


W H A T L I S T


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*the list*_


this is all we can say. Now go... find _the list_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

WHAT LIST IS THE LIST


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 28, 2020)

the list of cool people on my bio


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> W H A T L I S T


The list in free heliums about page
T H A T L I S T


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> the list of cool people on my bio


nice


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Once again trying not to laugh in front of my mom


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Once again trying not to laugh in front of my mom


LAUGH
NOW


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Because how do you explain something like _the list_

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020



Kurb said:


> LAUGH
> NOW


_*no*_


ohare01 said:


> how do you explain something like _the list_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

At this point, I just have a pillow hiding my face

Nobody can know about the list


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Because how do you explain something like _the list_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020
> 
> ...


L A U G H


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> At this point, I just have a pillow hiding my face
> 
> Nobody can know about the list


I had to go into the bathroom because this is t o o m u c h


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 28, 2020)

only a special few can know of the list


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> L A U G H


N O I W I L L N O T L A U G H


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

I am just a touch tired for some reason


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> L A U G H


DO YOU NOT KNOW THE RISK and I go in the bathroom almost every time I get quoted lmao


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hot take: I like it when fudge is grainy


_*CMERE BOY*_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 293511
> only a special few can know of the list


Why did you link that image


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> DO YOU NOT KNOW THE RISK and I go in the bathroom almost every time I get quoted lmao


_relatable_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

This is a really good UI for a beta


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _*CMERE BOY*_


_You’re going to have to go in the woods and it’s extra cold today_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> _You’re going to have to go in the woods and it’s extra cold today_


I can swim in 60 degree water whatchu doin


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

xara said:


> kind of unrelated but in what world can someone “go off-topic” in that thread? it’s literally a game thread where the entire point is to keep posting LMAO, it’s not like it’s a discussion thread


She's talking about lptpw
I'm sorry mods but she's got a point


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I can swim in 60 degree water whatchu doin


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 293517


those weeds are paining me


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 293517


_Did you get stung on purpose for aesthetic_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> those weeds are paining me


...you don't need to see my island then


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> those weeds are paining me


Ahahaha you’re going to hate my completed island


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ...you don't need to see my island then


i think we do now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _Did you get stung on purpose for aesthetic_


Have you even looked at my avatar?


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Have you even looked at my avatar?


So yes


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ...you don't need to see my island then


Mine is supposed to be a city aesthetic
WEEDS ARE N O T T O L E R A T E D


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> _You’re going to have to go in the woods and it’s extra cold today_


hah, a mere bit of snow will not stop me


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> i think we do now


oh no 
just picture a big weed. that's it.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

Ubisoft goes Steamworks, bye bye, always on DRM.


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Mine is supposed to be a city aesthetic
> WEEDS ARE N O T T O L E R A T E D


i  H A T E  W E E D
...*wait*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Mine is supposed to be a city aesthetic
> WEEDS ARE N O T T O L E R A T E D


You should know that Evwirt is a wilderness


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Mine is supposed to be a city aesthetic
> WEEDS ARE N O T T O L E R A T E D


*sad forest noises*


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 28, 2020)

no weed allowed in my town


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> oh no
> just picture a big weed. that's it.


Is this your island I think it leaked into reality a bit you might wanna get that cleaned up








						Weed, California - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> no weed allowed in my town


You’re going to hate Evwirt


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

Weed bad 
TV PSA said so


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 28, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Is this your island I think it leaked into reality a bit you might wanna get that cleaned up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alright who broke the make-animalcrossingtown-into-reality-inator


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

i wanna play smash bros with everyone here
who wants in


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i wanna play smash bros with everyone here
> who wants in


We should wait for seastar, probably tommorow


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

I’m swimming in frigid water right now


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Maybe tomorrow, we should wait for seastar


Yeah, probably early morning, 12PM


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Yeah, probably early morning, 12PM


What timezone-


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> bring back octoling please


Why do you want the Octoling?


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> What timezone-


its 9 am pst


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> What timezone-


EST


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> its 9 am pst


Thank 
Oof


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

_when you don't have smash and feel left out_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Okay let’s admit we all know I’m not awake until like 2 pm


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

MRI images are the scariest things ever, change my mind


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

I kinda only have my Switch in my room in the morning, so uh...


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

What should I make a song about in Tomodachi life


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> MRI images are the scariest things ever, change my mind


is that the brain thing or the bone one


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What should I make a song about in Tomodachi life


Just have it be screams for like 3 minutes


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I kinda only have my Switch in my room in the morning, so uh...


how early?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Just have it be screams for like 3 minutes


Wait what if I made one about  the basement dwellers


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

my stomach hurts 
painpainpainpain


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> how early?


It depends on what time my brothers gets up... Because usually by then, I give it to him.


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

he_ look_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Wait what if I made one about  the basement dwellers


_noooo my mii is asleep_

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Enxssi said:


> View attachment 293519
> he_ look_


O_O
_help_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 293519
> he_ look_


*PUT IT BACK*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 293519
> he_ look_


He be lookin at something cool


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 293519
> he_ look_


This is _*c u r s e d.*_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 293519
> he_ look_


I should have never mentioned MRI images


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _noooo my mii is asleep_


_Go to the concert hall. It won't matter there._


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I should have never mentioned MRI images


*WHY WOULD YOU DO THIS*


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade why is your miis voice so _deep_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *WHY WOULD YOU DO THIS*


Cuz biology is cool


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

My stomach....


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _Go to the concert hall. It won't matter there._


I didn't give my mii the right song yet ;;
And she's asleep in her house so I can't simply edit her to wake her up


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Cuz biology is cool


hhhhhhh don't


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

looking at the mris make my brain hurt kurb what did you do


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> My stomach....


Are you ok? :c


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> looking at the mris make my brain hurt kurb what did you do


you didn’t have to google it

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Are you ok? :c


i’m fine it’s just aahg


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I didn't give my mii the right song yet ;;
> And she's asleep in her house so I can't simply edit her to wake her up


Oh okay... Sad...


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> looking at the mris make my brain hurt kurb what did you do


_Enxssi was that your brain
Did you take out your brain for a meme_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh okay... Sad...


Well, I'll do the song tomorrow then


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _Enxssi was that your brain
> Did you take out your brain for a meme_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

_also who likes my new title_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


>


*ENXSSI*

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



ohare01 said:


> _also who likes my new title_


Sound advice 10/10


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *ENXSSI*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020
> 
> ...


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


>


*PUT THE BRAIN BACK*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _also who likes my new title_


I have no toothbrush


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I have no toothbrush


_brushyourteethbeforecrossingthestreet_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

@Kurb what would you think if I converted all the weeds into hay beds


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

My stomach feels better now
Anyways
THE IMAGES NO WHY AAAAA


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I have no toothbrush


Bad dental hygiene is not acceptable


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _brushyourteethbeforecrossingthestreet_


There are no streets in Evwirt >:3


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Imagine not being able to brush your teeth with water...


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

@Pinkshade I am once again asking why your miis voice is so d e e p


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> There are no streets in Evwirt >:3


*BEFORE CROSSING THE EVWIRT*


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *PUT THE BRAIN BACK*


haha brain go


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Pinkshade I am once again asking why your miis voice is so d e e p


Hehehehehehehehe


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Imagine not being able to brush your teeth with water...


Are you having a breakdown


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *BEFORE CROSSING THE EVWIRT*


I can’t cross Evwirt because you have to exit to cross


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Hehehehehehehehe


_it's probably gonna bother me lmao_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Are you having a breakdown


I'm an Inkling?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I can’t cross Evwirt because you have to exit to cross


There is nothing to cross


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _it's probably gonna bother me lmao_


_That’s why I did it
I told you adding me was at your own peril_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm an Inkling?


Inklings have brains
Brains have breakdowns


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _That’s why I did it_


tell her why


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _That’s why I did it_


_oh wow
@Enxssi explain why yours sounds like a grandma_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Inklings have brains
> Brains have breakdowns


Brainkdowb


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Inklings have brains
> Brains have breakdowns


This was about teeth and water...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Inklings have brains
> Brains have breakdowns


Fun fact: squid brains are shaped like a donut :3


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _oh wow
> @Enxssi explain why yours sounds like a grandma_


Enxssi is grandma


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _oh wow
> @Enxssi explain why yours sounds like a grandma_


I still need to grab my 3DS for this
Aaaanyways
Should i be in character?


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _oh wow
> @Enxssi explain why yours sounds like a grandma_


beeeecaaauuse i wwwaaannttteeeddd tttooooo


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I still need to grab my 3DS for this
> Aaaanyways
> Should i be in character?


Wdym


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Fun fact: squid brains are shaped like a donut :3


Okay... w h a t.
And what about octopus brains?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> beeeecaaauuse i wwwaaannttteeeddd tttooooo


_oh ok, *grandma*_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Wdym


What do you not understand


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay... w h a t.
> And what about octopus brains?


I think it’s like that too


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _oh ok, *grandma*_


if you call me grandma one more time I will steal your brain


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> if you call me grandma one more time I will steal your brain


Ok brainless grandma
Didn’t call you “grandma”


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> if you call me grandma one more time I will steal your brain


DO NOT BRING UP MRI IMAGES


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> if you call me grandma one more time I will steal your brain


Ok how about grandpa

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Kurb said:


> What do you not understand


Wdym by be in character


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I think it’s like that too


Oh... Okay then...
Totally not weirded out by learning this.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ok how about grandpa
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020
> 
> ...


as in be in character as mr split the room (tm)


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ok how about grandpa
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020
> 
> ...


*swipe*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *swipe*


your brain is gone now


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *swipe*


_but I didn't say grandma
and jokes on you I don't have a brain that's why I'm so stupid_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _but I didn't say grandma
> and jokes on you I don't have a brain that's why I'm so stupid_


_Big mood tho_


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _but I didn't say grandma
> and jokes on you I don't have a brain that's why I'm so stupid_


bruh ;(


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Why are we stealing brains?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _Big mood tho_


can’t steal what doesn’t exist Kappa


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> bruh ;(


*h a h*


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> bruh ;(


_You just walked the prank_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Why are we stealing brains?


Because it's fun
And we're zombies (?)
Nah its the first one


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _You just walked the prank_


O H
N O


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> O H
> N O


Oh yes


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> O H
> N O


*comical laugh track fades in*
*coughing*

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020

Spycrab plushie in my hands will be real July 31st, 2020 by 8PM


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

I’ve gotten over 300 weeds right now


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ve gotten over 300 weeds right now


Only 120 left until you can make the epic gamer joke


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Only 120 left until you can make the epic gamer joke


*epic*


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

I missed out so much


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

My neighbor and I have matching fans I just noticed :000


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I missed out so much


Aww :c


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> My neighbor and I have matching fans I just noticed :000


You’re so deprived of anything interesting you latched onto this


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Spoiler: My mood











Should I go to bed?


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You’re so deprived of anything interesting you latched onto this


*NO YOU DONT UNDERSTAND ITS A THEMED FAN*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Spoiler: My mood
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.
its 12:30, not sleep time yet

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Pinkshade said:


> *NO YOU DONT UNDERSTAND ITS A THEMED FAN*


*THEMED AROUND WHAT*


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Finally alone in my room so I can laugh all I want


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Do you guys ever hope an alien doesn’t walk into your room or into your house or anywhere for that matter


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> No.
> its 12:30, not sleep time yet
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020
> ...


*STAR WARS WHAT OF IT*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

JUST shy of 500... ;-;


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> No.
> its 12:30, not sleep time yet


Hmm...
No, I really want to sleep right now... I don't care that it's 11:30


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Do you guys ever hope an alien doesn’t walk into your room or into your house or anywhere for that matter


_what_


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

That’s just unusual


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

I hate bugs


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Do you guys ever hope an alien doesn’t walk into your room or into your house or anywhere for that matter


Uh
Okay, but what if it was Kirby?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I hate bugs


Don't we all


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Wouldn’t it be weird if your favorite character came in your room when you are doing something?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh
> Okay, but what if it was Kirby?


I have no idea what you mean


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I have no idea what you mean


Kirby is an alien.


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


>


I love terminalmontage


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Wouldn’t it be weird if your favorite character came in your room when you are doing something?


I wouldn't mind if Jotaro or Flowey came into my room


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Kirby is an alien.


speaking of Kirby


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> speaking of Kirby


I already saw this


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I already saw this


Let me go find more brb


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Wait-
_I wanted to go to bed._


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Wouldn’t it be weird if your favorite character came in your room when you are doing something?


it would be pretty weird if kokichi ouma just walked into my room while I was doing my nails


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wait-
> _I wanted to go to bed._






This is my favorite video by TM hands down


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Would be partially weird for some


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Would be partially weird for some


Nah
If Flowey or Jotaro walked in while I was playing video games I'd ask them to play with me


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> This is my favorite video by TM hands down


Hmm...
But...
My brother said I might not like that one... and I didn't want to find out why.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Can I just like stab the concept of time itself


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Can I just like stab the concept of time itself


Yes please because of it my best friend has to sleep early *and I don't want that*
i will be sad when he leaves


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Time is time
I wish time traveling or time freezing existed


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm...
> But...
> My brother said I might not like that one... and I didn't want to find out why.


two of the good ones


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Can I just like stab the concept of time itself


Ah yes. Just stab Dialga.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Time is time
> I wish time traveling or time freezing existed


SAME
Fun fact Dio's stand, The World or Za Warudo stops time


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Ah yes. Just stab Dialga.


dialga has a 12 gauge and he _will _use it


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> dialga has a 12 gauge and he _will _use it


I don't know what that means but he'll definitely destroy you with Roar of Time.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

@Kurb is this better?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't know what that means but he'll definitely destroy you with Roar of Time.


12 gauge is a shotgun 
shotguns beat pokemon 
why don’t trainers use tranq darts

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 293524@Kurb is this better?


i guess


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

It’s been raining nonstop today, but I like it...


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> It’s been raining nonstop today, but I like it...


Same but I don't necessarily like it


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

me posting videos is now the equivalent of Seastar saying “woomy”
but anyways


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> 12 gauge is a shotgun
> shotguns beat pokemon
> why don’t trainers use tranq darts
> 
> ...


Okay n o.
Dialga can't hold a gun.
Dialga has no need for a gun since he is already powerful.
_*A*__*nd what is with you and guns?!*_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay n o.
> Dialga can't hold a gun.
> Dialga has no need for a gun since he is already powerful.
> _*A*__*nd what is with you and guns?!*_


Doesn’t Dialga have a sort of telekinesis?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

me using the tent Kurb gave me...yea, it’s not going to last the night. I feel it.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

I'm just going to ignore that Kurb is disturbingly obsessed with violence.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 293525


Let me guess you're gonna stay in the tent the whole time
_so does that mean no stores or town hall for you_


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm just going to ignore that Kurb is disturbingly obsessed with violence.


_i will admit to that_

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Clockwise said:


>


My work is up there as well as Vris’s new pfp


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Let me guess you're gonna stay in the tent the whole time
> _so does that mean no stores or town hall for you_


No this is the start of a lodge lol. I’m moving out tomorrow :3


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

building sentries on last in cp_dustbowl is a timeless strategy


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No this is the start of a lodge lol. I’m moving out tomorrow :3


I thought you would cause of your theme but alright lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Oh, how I’ve missed tarantulas...

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



ohare01 said:


> I thought you would cause of your theme but alright lol


No imma overnight at the lodge but it’s technically not my abode.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 293526Oh, how I’ve missed tarantulas...


_so you have chosen death_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Plus do you ever think that the deep woods would ever tolerate me having a tent? Hahaha...


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Interesting...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Remember that ARG Sketchek did?
Yeah, me neither


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Remember that ARG Sketchek did?
> Yeah, me neither


No...


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Ok....


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

so now what?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

I really should just go to bed...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I really should just go to bed...


please go to bed
health is importamt


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Iwantfoodiamveryhungryiwantgumbo


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Iwantfoodiamveryhungryiwantgumbo


Doesntgumbohaveokrainit


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Doesntgumbohaveokrainit


whatidontknow


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Hm....


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> whatidontknow


Ijustknowgumbohasstufflikebellpeppersandidontlikeit


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

ButIlikespicyfoodalotIwouldalmostfinishabagofhotcheetosinoneday


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

I wanna get invited to Toyhou.se or whatever just to dump my sub-par “drawings”


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ijustknowgumbohasstufflikebellpeppersandidontlikeit


Idontthinkoursdoes?itsreallygoodtrustme
Btwwedontusenormalriceweusecauliflowerricebecauseitshealthieranditsstillsupergood

...wow that's confusing to read


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Same I want a toy house to dump my art and ocs...


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I wanna get invited to Toyhou.se or whatever just to dump my sub-par “drawings”


Wait I've never seen your art
_show_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Idontthinkoursdoes?itsreallygoodtrustme
> Btwwedontusenormalriceweusecauliflowerricebecauseitshealthieranditsstillsupergood
> 
> ...wow that's confusing to read


Yeah it has bell peppers. I am legally obligated not to eat bell peppers


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Wait I've never seen your art
> _show_


I’ll only show it off if a toyhouse beta code is on the line
But i’ll how you a single art

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Cool


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yeah it has bell peppers. I am legally obligated not to eat bell peppers


Dang :v


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Cool


Indeed it is


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’ll only show it off if a toyhouse beta code is on the line
> But i’ll how you a single art
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020
> ...


_uh wow_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

I’ve just been doing some Kirby art for the longest time


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

I am now in the market for a toyhou.se invite
lemme change my user title brb


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Dang :v


My brother loves ‘em and he had me try one every once in a while and when I said I hated it he said it was just a bad pepper


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

I've done quite a few pieces of art of villagers lol
Im especially proud of these two


Spoiler: Boop


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

People like chili peppers on their own? Jeez


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> My brother loves ‘em and he had me try one every once in a while and when I said I hated it he said it was just a bad pepper


Yeah but like in gumbo you can barely taste it-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> People like chili peppers on their own? Jeez


Bell peppers. And pickled jalapeños


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

I found this after searching this thread with this website on google images


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

If i do make an account there my gallery will literally just be called Sub Par ”Art”


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

did you know mosquitoes drink until they explode?
*Serves them right.*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Well i’m off to find a website to showcase my “art” on


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Good for them
I‘m never afraid to kill mosquitoes


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> did you know mosquitoes drink until they explode?
> *Serves them right.*


_I couldve went my whole life without knowing that_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Well i’m off to find a website to showcase my “art” on


...I forgot i had newgrounds

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



ohare01 said:


> _I couldve went my whole life without knowing that_


Wait they do WHAT


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

I’m too disgusted to kill house flies, but mosquitoes are no problem and maybe a few other bugs...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Thank battos for the fact that we aren’t swarming in mosquitoes


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Me as I’m never satisfied with my island


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

I wonder if this is considered a doodle?

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020

either way here








						KurbusMaximus
					






					kurbusmaximus.newgrounds.com


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Hm...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

It is bed o’clock so I must be sleepin’ *rushes into deep woods*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It is bed o’clock so I must be sleepin’ *rushes into deep woods*


Same here
Prolly gonna watch NG to sleep


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

I feel unmotivated to finish my drawing...
I’m only on the shading part, and for 2 days, I procrastinated on it...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

I just found the perfect NG film


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I feel unmotivated to finish my drawing...
> I’m only on the shading part, and for 2 days, I procrastinated on it...


just a little bit at a time is fine! it took me like a week to finish my last drawing because i was too unmotivated


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> just a little bit at a time is fine! it took me like a week to finish my last drawing because i was too unmotivated


wait why does you avatar have blood on it


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> wait why does you avatar have blood on it


sshh don’t give her too much attention or she’ll notice you


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> sshh don’t give her too much attention or she’ll notice you


THE _W H A T_


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Mystery


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Alright i don’t like where this is going at all


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

??????


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

lissiecat said:


>


This is why, Ohare.
THIS IS WHY


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

??


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> sshh don’t give her too much attention or she’ll notice you


this is what i mean clockwise


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

what happened


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what happened


/shrug


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

This is our new home now


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

we live here


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> This is why, Ohare.
> THIS IS WHY


Huh-


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Huh-


not you
clockwise
i have a _absolutely terrible short term memoryyyyyyyyyy_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> not you
> clockwise
> i have a _absolutely terrible short term memoryyyyyyyyyy_


Oh lmao-


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

....ok then


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

lissicat is out to kill me


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> lissicat is out to kill me


Rip Kurb
You will be missed


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

then hide


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> then hide


where


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> where


_uhhhh a bush_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _uhhhh a bush_


ok now what


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ok now what


stay there and if she comes back *shoot*
you talk about guns all the time so you have one on you right


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> stay there and if she comes back *shoot*
> you talk about guns all the time so you have one on you right


mini sentry and shotgun because attack engineer is op


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

oh ok be on the lookout then


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> oh ok be on the lookout then


ok


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

accidental post on wrong site because I’m dumb ignore me


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *DID SOMEONE SAY MURDER???*


YES, WHY?


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> YES, WHY?


Oh wait fr? I meant to post that somewhere else-


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Someone is on the lookout for one of us


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Oh wait fr? I meant to post that somewhere else-





Clockwise said:


> Someone is on the lookout for one of us


fr fr


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

yeah...


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Well in that case
*WHOS GETTING MURDERED BOIS*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

oh dear not again


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Well in that case
> *WHOS GETTING MURDERED BOIS*


Hi


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Hi


What did you do this time


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> What did you do this time


Past 2 pages


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Past 2 pages


Sorry bro she has a knife you’re on your own


----------



## Mick (Jul 29, 2020)

Ooh a new title

Wasn't me


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

The mod changed it


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Sorry bro she has a knife you’re on your own


i got a shotgun


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i got a shotgun


You know how people say “don’t bring a knife to a gun fight”?
_*It’s because the knife wins 100% of the time and that’s unbalanced*_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Bro you know how people say “don’t bring a knife to a gun fight”?
> _*It’s because the knife wins 100% of the time and that’s unbalanced*_


As long as you’ve got the Razorback the knife won’t win


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> As long as you’ve got the Razorback the knife won’t win


Never underestimate the power of knives my friend


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

unrelated but I miss my best friend :c he sleep


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> unrelated but I miss my best friend :c he sleep


F


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Never underestimate the power of knives my friend


it’s literally an auditory queue for when you get backstabbed


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> F


aaaaaa why am I like this


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Can we have our ship back then


----------



## Mick (Jul 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> The mod changed it



Fair enough, I can see the reasoning


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> aaaaaa why am I like this


Friendship is important man 


Kurb said:


> it’s literally an auditory queue for when you get backstabbed


The sound of death


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Can we have our ship back then


No the mods would go insane

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Pinkshade said:


> Friendship is important man
> 
> The sound of death


IT BLOCKS A BACKSTAB 
AND ALERTS YOU TO SAID BACKSTAB


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> No the mods would go insane
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020
> 
> ...


_I know what I said_


----------



## Mick (Jul 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Can we have our ship back then


I *can* still change it back, yes...


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Not the title
The ship from the thread....


----------



## Mick (Jul 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Not the title
> The ship from the thread....



What happened to the ship??


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Friendship is important man


I'm clingy :v we literally talk all day but when he goes away im just sad and empty inside wHy
aaaaaaaa


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _I know what I said_


in this case we’re assuming they don’t have a gun
which means The Razorback is the most effective defense


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Not the title
> The ship from the thread....


The ship is dead you have to move on my friend


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> The ship is dead you have to move on my friend


Seastar literally _died _


----------



## Mick (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Seastar literally _died _



Noo, why D:


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Seastar literally _died _


I said what I said


Kurb said:


> in this case we’re assuming they don’t have a gun
> which means The Razorback is the most effective defense


yes but consider:
A Razorback can also be “a pig of a half-wild breed common in the southern US, with the back formed into a high narrow ridge.“

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



ohare01 said:


> I'm clingy :v we literally talk all day but when he goes away im just sad and empty inside wHy
> aaaaaaaa


Friendship is IMPORTANT


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I said what I said
> 
> yes but consider:
> A Razorback can also be “a pig of a half-wild breed common in the southern US, with the back formed into a high narrow ridge.“
> ...


“When equipped, this weapon grants the player immunity to a single backstab from a Spy. If a backstab is attempted, the Spy will be unable to attack, Cloak, or switch weapons for approximately 2 seconds. The player will be alerted of the failed attack by a very distinct, loud electrical sound, as well as being zoomed out of their scope if they were zoomed in, at which point they can retaliate.”


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> “When equipped, this weapon grants the player immunity to a single backstab from a Spy. If a backstab is attempted, the Spy will be unable to attack, Cloak, or switch weapons for approximately 2 seconds. The player will be alerted of the failed attack by a very distinct, loud electrical sound, as well as being zoomed out of their scope if they were zoomed in, at which point they can retaliate.”


_Life isn’t a video game my friend *you’re going to die*_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

I need to sleep but I have forum addiction syndrome


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _Life isn’t a video game my friend *you’re going to die*_


IF IT WORKED IN A GAME IT’LL WORK HERE


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Same, but at night I try to restrict myself...


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> IF IT WORKED IN A GAME IT’LL WORK HERE


*YOURE GOING TO DIE*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *YOURE GOING TO DIE*


SHOTGUN BEATS A KNIFE


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> SHOTGUN BEATS A KNIFE


*THEN WHY DOES THE SAYING BEG TO DIFFER*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


>


Spy stole my razorback
Cnat have S*** in detroit

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Pinkshade said:


> *THEN WHY DOES THE SAYING BEG TO DIFFER*


THE SAYING IS DONT BRING A KNIFE TO A GUN FIGHT


----------



## Mick (Jul 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Same, but at night I try to restrict myself...



This thread is literally the most active whenever I'm supposed to be asleep... ^^'


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

_If I don’t sleep today it won’t be tomorrow so I won’t have to get on a call right-_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Mick said:


> This thread is literally the most active whenever I'm supposed to be asleep... ^^'


Jajqvqf2y1u2b2b ikr


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Spy stole my razorback
> Cnat have S*** in detroit
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020
> ...


*YEA BECAUSE KNIFE BEATS GUN*


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _If I don’t sleep today it won’t be tomorrow so I won’t have to get on a call right-_


_thats not how time works_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *YEA BECAUSE KNIFE BEATS GUN*


DO YOU NOT KNOW WHAT RANGE IS


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> DO YOU NOT KNOW WHAT RANGE IS


*Throw knife*

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



ohare01 said:


> _thats not how time works_


_*BET*_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *Throw knife*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020
> 
> ...


You can avoid it


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *Throw knife*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020
> 
> ...


_it will eventually be tomorrow and you will regret staying up all night_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You can avoid it


*boomerang*

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



ohare01 said:


> _it will eventually be tomorrow and you will regret staying up all night_


_But if I’m sleep deprived enough I’ll get sick and then I won’t have to do anything because I’m sick _


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *boomerang*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020
> 
> ...


You can grab it/destory it
Even then guns would do more damage


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You can grab it/destory it
> Even then guns would do more damage


*But knife go stabby stabby*


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *boomerang*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020
> 
> ...


_*you will regret becoming sick
trust me I think the same way sometimes and when I'm actually sick it sucks*_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*you will regret becoming sick
> trust me I think the same way sometimes and when I'm actually sick it sucks*_


*STOP MAKING SENSE AND BEING RIGHT ;-;*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *But knife go stabby stabby*


but only on back


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *STOP MAKING SENSE AND BEING RIGHT ;-;*


_*no because you should practice self care like you tell us to do*_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> but only on back


_Knifes aren’t just a one way thing_

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



ohare01 said:


> _*no because you should practice self care like you tell us to do*_


*DEAR GOD MY OWN ADVICE BEING USED AGAINST ME NO-*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _Knifes aren’t just a one way thing_


Yes but it’s the only way to get a kill reliably


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Yes but it’s the only way to get a kill reliably


Ooh perfect sign me up


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _Knifes aren’t just a one way thing_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020
> 
> ...


_*hahaha
speaking of I should do the same-*_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Ooh perfect sign me up


Knife on back


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*hahaha
> speaking of I should do the same-*_


*MY MY MY HOW THE TABLE TURNING HAS TURNED*


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

So we are talking about weapons now?


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> So we are talking about weapons now?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *MY MY MY HOW THE TABLE TURNING HAS TURNED*


_*here's a deal how about we b o t h sleep*_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> So we are talking about weapons now?


If seastar was awake she’d be riveting about guns

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Pinkshade said:


>


Ok good now align yourself with the back and press M1


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Everyone (almost) forgot the existence of flamethrowers again


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Everyone (almost) forgot the existence of flamethrowers again


Flamethrower + razorback + gunslinger it’s perfect


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

*I WANTED A PICTURE OF A DEER WITH A GUN BUT ALL I GOT WAS PICTURES OF DEAD DEER AND NOW IM SAD T^T*
_I’m gonna go cry now_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *I WANTED A PICTURE OF A DEER WITH A GUN BUT ALL I GOT WAS PICTURES OF DEAD DEER AND NOW IM SAD T^T*


:C


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *I WANTED A PICTURE OF A DEER WITH A GUN BUT ALL I GOT WAS PICTURES OF DEAD DEER AND NOW IM SAD T^T*
> _I’m gonna go cry now_


Photoshop
Also that’s really sad :c


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Photoshop
> Also that’s really sad :c


Photoshop


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Photoshop
> Also that’s really sad :c


_i can’t photoshop the pain away-_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _i can’t photoshop the pain away-_


I feel you man
I don't like seeing dead deer either or most animals for that matter :C


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _i can’t photoshop the pain away-_


Should i make it

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020

Gun cult gun cult


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

I don’t feel any better :c


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Aaaaa I'm just sad now :C

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020

I should sleep maybe..


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Aaaaa I'm just sad now :C


Sad ganggg :c


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> View attachment 293546
> I don’t feel any better :c


The hand and shading dude
Opacity %23 and just use color picker for the hand


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Sad ganggg :c


I'm worried about you and one of my other friends and just hhhhhhhhh


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm worried about you and one of my other friends and just hhhhhhhhh


*DO NOT BE CONCERNED FOR ME FRIEND I AM FINE-*


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *DO NOT BE CONCERNED FOR ME FRIEND I AM FINE-*


You can't make me not worry >:'C


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

GUN CULT GUN CULT


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Inkling with guns


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> You can't make me not worry >:'C


*Bet


*
*Look at my dog and tell me you still sad*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Inkling with guns


Y’all make it before my college starts screaming at me 
But yeah inkling with gun


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *Bet
> View attachment 293549*
> *Look at my dog and tell me you still sad*


 omg why is your dog so cute
In return you get pictures of my kittens brb


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> omg why is your dog so cute
> In return you get pictures of my kittens brb


:00000
I have kittens too brb-


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

*TAKE BLEPS*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

who needs gun cult avatars


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

here’s my contribution I made it like a few months back


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/dTUeYzI

Their names are Simba and Simon :3


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> https://imgur.com/a/dTUeYzI
> 
> Their names are Simba and Simon :3


Not to be dramatic or anything but I would die for them


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> View attachment 293553View attachment 293554
> *TAKE BLEPS*


The second one looks like one of my cats :0000


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> The second one looks like one of my cats :0000


:00000000


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> :00000000


This is Rainbow they look really similar-


https://imgur.com/a/UQ8oYxV


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

can we get on with gun cult pls


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> can we get on with gun cult pls


No it's wholesome cat pic sharing time


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> This is Rainbow they look really similar-
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/UQ8oYxV


I think our cats are the same cat just like really fast

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



 Fancy doggos


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Here's another one his name is Sunny


https://imgur.com/a/rA34kzkm

btw I have 7 cats so uhhh


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Cats



Photoshop tbt Rosie


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Here's another one his name is Sunny
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/rA34kzkm
> ...


Wait it didn't work what

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



https://imgur.com/a/rA34kzk

This is him


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Oh...


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Wait it didn't work what
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020
> 
> ...


Attempt is appreciated


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

So how do i fit a gun into my avatar


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

I only have 2 cats and a pupper


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I only have 2 cats and a pupper


_I have 7 cats and am getting turtles in the future I think we're insane_


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Maybe look for the same character with a different pose...


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I have 7 cats and am getting turtles in the future I think we're insane_


_Never too many_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Forgot i had this


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _Never too many_


_*you know what you are very correct*_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

_I woke my cat up so I could take a picture of her and I think she’s mad at me_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Forgot i had this


_nO gUn cULt_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _nO gUn cULt_


Yes gun cult
This is happening


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _nO gUn cULt_


*Wholesome cult*


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> View attachment 293560
> _I woke my cat up so I could take a picture of her and I think she’s mad at me_


_yeah I think it's the same cat_

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Pinkshade said:


> *Wholesome cult*


_*wholesome cult wholesome cult*_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _yeah I think it's the same cat_


_THATS WHY SHES ALWAYS SO NERVOUS_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *Wholesome cult*


no


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> no


Yes owo


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _THATS WHY SHES ALWAYS SO NERVOUS_


_BRUH OURS IS TOO IT HAS TO BE THE SAME CAT WKQB1V1HQHSB_

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Kurb said:


> no


Y e s


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Remember that person out to kill me


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

One Minute ago....






https://imgur.com/a/wGvnMja


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _BRUH OURS IS TOO IT HAS TO BE THE SAME CAT WKQB1V1HQHSB_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020
> 
> ...


_*SHES EATING MY BLANKET TELL YOURS TO STOP LETS SEE IF SHE RESPONDS*_

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020

Nvm she stopped


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _*SHES EATING MY BLANKET TELL YOURS TO STOP LETS SEE IF SHE RESPONDS*_


_mine sleeping in cat room tho
I cannot bother her_


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

It’s been one minute when I searched it and the cat photo is there on google already.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Remember that person out to kill me


i’m on my own 
gun vs knife


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

_I should actually sleep now it's 3 am_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _mine sleeping in cat room tho
> I cannot bother her_


I’m going to track down my other cat brb

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



ohare01 said:


> _I should actually sleep now it's 3 am_


YES TAKE CARE OF YOURSELF


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I should actually sleep now it's 3 am_


OHH IT’S 4AM
GOOOTA GOOOOOOOO

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020

wonder how everyone will react to this in the morning


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

It’s only 1 am for me ._.



also I found cat


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Crazy reaction maybe


----------



## Mick (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Forgot i had this



colourful I like it


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

I must go sleep
So goodnight everyone! I had a lot of fun here today :3


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Crazy reaction maybe


Seastar will detonate betting 6 bells on it


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Yeah...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Whelp i’m going to sleep
If seastar asks about it before i wake up
You guys owe me one bell


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

I think I’ll go right now as well...


----------



## Mick (Jul 29, 2020)

Good night everyone, I'll watch over the thread 

time to set stuff on fire now I guess


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

hhhh I can't sleep

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020

wrong thread but my point still stands


----------



## Chris (Jul 29, 2020)

Morning. Just wanted to give some reassurance that chatting normally, like you have been on recent pages, is what we wanted to see. Keep posts sensible like this and we can keep this thread open.


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

I'm thinking of playing NH again after taking a break...
I wonder how I will fix my town as I don't want to reset.


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i’m on my own
> gun vs knife


knife>gun


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

:3c?


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

*:3c*


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

*>:3c*


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> knife>gun


agreed, knife > gun


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

*>:3c*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Good mornin’! I’m transferring a metric ton of everything into Evwirt now


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Knife vs gun
Find out what happens soon


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

What’s happening with guns and knives? Didn’t ya see Indiana Jones?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

Who brings a gun into a knife fight?


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

Team knife!


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Idk...
Previous pages give a hint


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

There was a gun cult for a second and as a fellow European, it makes me slightly afraid


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

The gun cult must be stopped


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

Agreed


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Inb4 this thread gets wild
When I come back, I will have to read almost 40 pages, but skip a few...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Inb4 this thread gets wild
> When I come back, I will have to read almost 40 pages, but skip a few...


It’s already wild cuz I’m here


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Oh...
Even wilder I mean


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

I think we are scaring Clockwise.... dw I won’t hurt you


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

:0 so you're saying wild child will become a wilder child?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Seastar literally _died _


Why are we bringing this up again? I was splatted.



Kurb said:


> GUN CULT GUN CULT





Clockwise said:


> Inkling with guns





Kurb said:


> View attachment 293555





Kurb said:


> can we get on with gun cult pls


*Also no. Just no.*





Kurb said:


> Whelp i’m going to sleep
> If seastar asks about it before i wake up
> You guys owe me one bell


_Hhhhhhhhhh_


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

I'm going now
will return after a while


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> :0 so you're saying wild child will become a wilder child?


Ooooh, that would be interesting!


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

That’s WILD


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 29, 2020)

B U D 
what the f w i c c


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Or would that mean I’d be banished deeper into the woods


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 29, 2020)

WHAT IS GOING ON


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> WHAT IS GOING ON


I might be getting wilder


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

Who knows.....


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 29, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> Who knows.....


HUH?!
W H A T


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> WHAT IS GOING ON


We're allowed to chat here now.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 29, 2020)

kay
should i delete cheems federation


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> kay
> should i delete cheems federation


Nah, leave it.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Nah, leave it.


we could use it for other stuff


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> we could use it for other stuff


Yeah, exactly.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Or would that mean I’d be banished deeper into the woods



both?
But also no, because that'd mean you could get lost in the woods :c


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 29, 2020)

huh


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Okay, we need to actually have discussions instead of spam if we want this to stay open lol.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

What would u like to discuss about?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> both?
> But also no, because that'd mean you could get lost in the woods :c


Hehehehe as if I’m not already lost in the woods :3


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hehehehe as if I’m not already lost in the woods :3



,,do you need help there? :3c


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> ,,do you need help there? :3c


I’ve managed for a while now


----------



## Mick (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ve managed for a while now



Well to be fair it doesn't seem to be improving yet


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Mick said:


> Well to be fair it doesn't seem to be improving yet


Yea... I have a tent now tho!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

Tent time


----------



## Mick (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea... I have a tent now tho!



Are you planning to stay in the forest then? That sounds like giving up, to be honest :0


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Mick said:


> Are you planning to stay in the forest then? That sounds like giving up, to be honest :0


...yea. It’s not too bad though, honest!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

So, he's stuck in a forest and I'm stuck to an Octoling. 
Yay...


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

wacky


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ...yea. It’s not too bad though, honest!



:0 Are you planning on building a house in the woods?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> :0 Are you planning on building a house in the woods?


As much as I can. Things tend to deteriorate tho


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Yeah, that forest sounds terrifying.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

It sure does :0


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Hey, I manage! If I couldn’t, I probably would be game-ended a while ago...


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

At least you're surrounded by pure nature


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

Morning! 

Uhhh wow that was a lot of pages


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

I’m bored have pajama Ezra


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Yea, it’s nice out most of the time!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hey, I manage! If I couldn’t, I probably would be game-ended a while ago...


Yeah, and I'm perfectly fine too even though having two ink colors is extremely dangerous.


----------



## Mick (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea, it’s nice out most of the time!



What about the rest of the time?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Mick said:


> What about the rest of the time?


Weather can’t be perfect all the time...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

What would happen if everyone went into Evwirt?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What would happen if everyone went into Evwirt?


Probably nothing TOO bad


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Probably nothing TOO bad


Uh, that worries me for some reason.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh, that worries me for some reason.


I wouldn’t exactly suggest camping either


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

I succeeded in my plan and got sick

@ohare01 was right

I hate everything


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I succeeded in my plan and got sick
> 
> @ohare01 was right
> 
> I hate everything


What plan?


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What plan?


I said I was gonna get sick so I wouldn’t have to do anything today but I gave up on that after like 10 minutes but I woke up sick and everything hurts c:


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I said I was gonna get sick so I wouldn’t have to do anything today but I gave up on that after like 10 minutes but I woke up sick and everything hurts c:


Oof


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

*I accidentally turned on my camera nobody noticed but I’m still embarrassed shakyskbaouaozihakwmisihsnwbk*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Morning


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Morning


Mornin’


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I succeeded in my plan and got sick
> 
> @ohare01 was right
> 
> I hate everything


_*I told you that you should sleep why did you not listen to me i am very disappointed
you did this to yourself >:'C*_

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Pinkshade said:


> I said I was gonna get sick so I wouldn’t have to do anything today but I gave up on that after like 10 minutes but I woke up sick and everything hurts c:


_*whyyyyyyyyyyyy*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Guys guys I learned the best recipe in the game


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Is no one out to kill me anymore


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Is no one out to kill me anymore


How many people WERE?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> How many people WERE?


only @lissiecat


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Oh. That’s still not nice


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> only @lissiecat


>.>


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Do i keep my avatar like this or swap it


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*I told you that you should sleep why did you not listen to me i am very disappointed
> you did this to yourself >:'C*_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020
> ...


_I went to sleep like right after you I did listen it was too late for me_


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 293633
> Guys guys I learned the best recipe in the game


How do you get the recipe tho


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _I went to sleep like right after you I did listen it was too late for me_


oh wow wasn't that only like 1 am
how can I stay up until 3/4 and survive


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 293633
> Guys guys I learned the best recipe in the game


You just got it?
I had it traded to me


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> oh wow wasn't that only like 1 am
> how can I stay up until 3/4 and survive


_ill have you know this is not the norm for 1 am sleep_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> How do you get the recipe tho


Check my tip in my signature


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

It’s a cheap recipe 
Weeds and sticks


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _ill have you know this is not the norm for 1 am sleep_


I guess I'm just crazy lmao


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You just got it?
> I had it traded to me


Well, I gave myself pitfall seeds so I could get the unique dialogue. It’s more fun this way!


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I guess I'm just crazy lmao


Mood


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Well, I gave myself pitfall seeds so I could get the unique dialogue. It’s more fun this way!


How did ya find it?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Mood


_y e s_

Also my miis are awake in Tomodachi life so I can make the basement dwellers song :00000


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _y e s_
> 
> Also my miis are awake in Tomodachi life so I can make the basement dwellers song :00000


You better tell us the lyrics


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You better tell us the lyrics


I will lmfao


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I will lmfao


alr


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Will that be our theme song?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Will that be our theme song?


Uhhh _mayhaps_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> How did ya find it?


I think I read about it online. I don’t know why they’d have the card AND the other dialogue. I think it was an Easter egg from earlier ideas.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

What type should I do, Metal, Pop, Rock n roll, Rap, Ballad, Opera, Techno or Musical?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Can we talk about the Froniter Justice for a minute?
It’s like a Diamondback for engineer.
You get crits for doing your job
Still don’t see why the Amby is the meta, instead of The Diamondback

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



ohare01 said:


> What type should I do, Metal, Pop, Rock n roll, Rap, Ballad, Opera, Techno or Musical?


techno Kappa


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What type should I do, Metal, Pop, Rock n roll, Rap, Ballad, Opera, Techno or Musical?


musical for sure


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> musical for sure


yeah music hands down


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What type should I do, Metal, Pop, Rock n roll, Rap, Ballad, Opera, Techno or Musical?


Definitely musical


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Musical it is
Gotta give everyone it first lmao


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Musical definitely


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

I think the musicals are better when there's an entire Mii band for it.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I think the musicals are better when there's an entire Mii band for it.


And that's what I'm doing lol


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Anyways on with my Diamondback/Frontier Justice rant
I understand using the Amby(ambassador will now be designated as Amby for shorthand) is good since you have headshots, but after the nerf, it’s just for babies. It’s like a McDonalds nerf sniper rifle without the scope. A pointless abomination. Anyways, the diamondback has crits for you backstabbing and sapping. Aka your job. Fromtier justice is the same. Crits for sentry kills. The Diamondback isn’t meta for some reason, while the FB(frontier justice) is.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Anyways on with my Diamondback/Frontier Justice rant
> I understand using the Amby(ambassador will now be designated as Amby for shorthand) is good since you have headshots, but after the nerf, it’s just for babies. It’s like a McDonalds nerf sniper rifle without the scope. A pointless abomination. Anyways, the diamondback has crits for you backstabbing and sapping. Aka your job. Fromtier justice is the same. Crits for sentry kills. The Diamondback isn’t meta for some reason, while the FB(frontier justice) is.


...the only thing I really understood was McDonald’s. _Is it bad that I’m kinda hungry now?_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Look at the top of his head....
BWAHAHAHHA


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Time for one of my dumbest songs in the game... It's a musical.

"It a song"
Nikki: Insert first line here
Improvise this line
Link: I am the hero of time
Something
Yadda yadda yadda
Eevee: Insert words
Frisk: Silence
Isabelle: Make way for one bad pup
Nikki: Look up
Link: at the squids
*Callie and Marie can be seen hanging from above the stage*
Everyone except Callie and Marie: Sing some high notes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 293639
> Look at the top of his head....
> BWAHAHAHHA


Who’s head?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Who’s head?


Yours, still attached when a spy tries to use the ambassador
that was a spot on joke admit it 
Aanyways some more weapon stats


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Yours, still attached when a spy tries to use the ambassador
> that was a spot on joke admit it
> Aanyways some more weapon stats
> View attachment 293640


I don't even see what's funny about this?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't even see what's funny about this?


The horrible weapon quality
Less firing speed, no random crits, and a damage penalty, for what? A makeshift sniper rifle from a McKids meal?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't even see what's funny about this?


I think he’s saying it’s a crummy weapon


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I think he’s saying it’s a crummy weapon


correct
it’s a piece of dogcrap that’s been stewing in the sun for a day


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Oh... Alright then.


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

this would make more sense if i played tf2


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> this would make more sense if i played tf2


Same


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> this would make more sense if i played tf2


you would understand what i was saying if you did


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

It’s like how Regigigas is a lawnmower who won’t start up


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s like how Regigigas is a lawnmower who won’t start up


Very accurate description.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

*projector clicks*
any questions?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *projector clicks*
> any questions?


Just 1: how angry do you get with trees everywhere? When I say everywhere, I MEAN EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Just 1: how angry do you get with trees everywhere? When I say everywhere, I MEAN EVERYWHERE.


plant the trees
anyways i’m going to get food


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Did that answer even make sense...?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Did that answer even make sense...?


Yes. I’m planting trees now


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yes. I’m planting trees now


Ah, okay.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

i’m going to leave you with a single image that you will have no idea what it is and why i hate it until i return from bojangles


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i’m going to leave you with a single image that you will have no idea what it is and why i hate it until i return from bojangles
> View attachment 293644


is it a bad gun


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> is it a bad gun


I do not have to answer that question until i return


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I do not have to answer that question until i return


it is isn't it


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> it is isn't it





Kurb said:


> I do not have to answer that question until i return


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

I’m hungry but I don’t wanna get up to make eggs


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m hungry but I don’t wanna get up to make eggs


I’m going to get food, you want summ?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’m going to get food, you want summ?


If ya can send it to the woods


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

I had milk and Cheez-Its...
What a terrible breakfast...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I had milk and Cheez-Its...
> What a terrible breakfast...


burn this


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> burn this


The milk was in a cup... Hhhhhh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I had milk and Cheez-Its...
> What a terrible breakfast...


Goldfish crackers are the superior cheez-it


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Goldfish crackers are the superior cheez-it


I don't have any of those right now.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

I guess I’ll take a break to make eggs...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Aw, now I want eggs...
But I don't use the stove so I can't.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Song is done

Lyrics:
We are the basement dwellers
We live in the basement
We spend all day in there because
We have no lives
We met on last person to post wins
On an animal crossing forum
But we can't use that thread 
Anymore, it went off topic
So instead we have our own thread
Named Basement Dwellers

Ft @Rosie977 , @Saltyy , @Enxssi , me, @Clockwise , @Pinkshade , @Seastar


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Alright now i’m going to get food
whatchall want

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Song is done
> 
> Lyrics:
> We are the basement dwellers
> ...


where am i, you have my mii


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Alright now i’m going to get food
> whatchall want
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020
> ...


No I don't, you sent me one of Jesus-
And I didn't have space for anyone else anyway


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Song is done
> 
> Lyrics:
> We are the basement dwellers
> ...


which line do i sing

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



ohare01 said:


> No I don't, you sent me one of Jesus-
> And I didn't have space for anyone else anyway


does @Kurb is jesus?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> which line do i sing
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020
> 
> ...


"We spend all day in there because"
And saltyy then says "we have no lives"


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Alright now i’m going to get food
> whatchall want
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020
> ...


I’m making eggs

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020

I put a ton of cheese in it and seasoned them


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

c h e e s e


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> No I don't, you sent me one of Jesus-
> And I didn't have space for anyone else anyway


Well later i’ll get my 3ds and give you mine

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Enxssi said:


> c h e e s e


^^^^^^


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> c h e e s e


I’m a cheeseaholic


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m a cheeseaholic


Same

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020

Man I have a gift card, what should I get? I think I'll get something to eat with it


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Oooh yes, I love cheese!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Same
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020
> 
> Man I have a gift card, what should I get? I think I'll get something to eat with it


It depends on where the gift card works


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

W a i t we have a waffle house which I've never been to before what if I went there


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m a cheeseaholic


cheeseaholics anonymous


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It depends on where the gift card works


I think its just a basic gift card


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

I have two things i want to do after lockdown 

Try and win a TCG tournament
Airdrop random pictures to people in a packed store


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

Individually wrapped cheese is the best


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> W a i t we have a waffle house which I've never been to before what if I went there


Go there. I've been there before.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Go there. I've been there before.


Is it good? :0

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020

Ive heard that it is


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

ooh waffle house...

I wish there was one here


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ooh waffle house...
> 
> I wish there was one here


Stop making me hungry
Waffle house waffles are OP plz nerf


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Is it good? :0
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020
> 
> Ive heard that it is


Yes! From what I remember...


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

waffle house_ itself_ is OP


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

_all _waffles are OP


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> waffle house_ itself_ is OP


I only really see those on road trips

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> _all _waffles are OP


French toast is better


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

I think I have to wait til next week to go, oh well


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

That's good and all but pancake house?


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> _all _waffles are OP


waffle house is the most OP, have you heard of the waffle house index?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> French toast is better


Oh, I had that a few days ago!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> waffle house is the most OP, have you heard of the waffle house index?


...no but sounds good


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

I’ve also seen huddle houses on road trips


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 293650


Pancakes still better


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Pancakes still better


pancakes are nothing but syrup sponges


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Pancakes still better


Yeah, I'm wondering why I didn't find a screenshot in the folder of what Pearl had to say...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 293650


The problem is French toast is superior to both


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> pancakes are nothing but syrup sponges


_*pancakes still better*_

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> The problem is French toast is superior to both


Never had it


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

_The forbidden question_

I can't answer that


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Weird, why am I hungry now?
Waffles... pancakes... french toast... O H


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*pancakes still better*_


fine then, _*go bite into an ice cream*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Never had it


You need to


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> fine then, _*go bite into an ice cream*_


_*no u*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> fine then, _*go bite into an ice cream*_


Imma bite into my Italian ice just for you :3


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

_The forbidden question_

I can't answer that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Imma bite into my Italian ice just for you :3


Ouch


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Huh, so Splatfests represent fighting over dumb topics. Good to know......


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*no u*_


ow my teef


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Is biting Italian ice acceptable?


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Is biting Italian ice acceptable?


depends. do you scoop with a spoon and bite it?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Is biting Italian ice acceptable?


uhhhhh how

you use a spoon


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> depends. do you scoop with a spoon and bite it?


Yea. I also bit it straight from the cup  :3


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Is biting Italian ice acceptable?


I don't know what Italian ice is, but that still sounds painful... and it's not just because I'm an Inkling.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ow my teef


_h a h_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't know what Italian ice is, but that still sounds painful... and it's not just because I'm an Inkling.


It’s like a lighter less creamy sherbet. It’s super good


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _h a h_


*sniffl* ;(

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea. I also bit it straight from the cup  :3


yick


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *sniffl* ;(
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020
> 
> ...


_thats what you g e t_


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _thats what you g e t_


u n f o l l o w e d


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea. I also bit it straight from the cup  :3


wha-

h o w


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> yick


:3

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> wha-
> 
> h o w


It’s like at the top of the cup lol


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

:3c


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

...Does ice cream have a lot of water in it? Does milk have a lot of water?
Totally no reason I'm asking.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> u n f o l l o w e d


_noooooo I'm sorry forgive me pls_


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _noooooo I'm sorry forgive me pls_


>:T


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> >:T


_:c_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ...Does ice cream have a lot of water in it? Does milk have a lot of water?
> Totally no reason I'm asking.


Milk is water-based. It depends on how much cream is left. Skim is very watery but fresh milk might not be so


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Milk is water-based. It depends on how much cream is left. Skim is very watery but fresh milk might not be so


e w w

That makes no sense, milk is milk?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Milk is water-based. It depends on how much cream is left. Skim is very watery but fresh milk might not be so


Heh... well...
I might have had some milk after moving out of Inkopolis AKA the future without mammals.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> e w w


What? It is what it is


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

hmmm but really, that makes no sense, milk is milk?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> hmmm but that makes no sense, milk is milk?


Milk is milk but also part water.
I am totally a sane Inkling, I swear.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> hmmm but that makes no sense, milk is milk?


Milk contains water tho


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Milk contains water tho


Exactly, milk contains water, some fat, sugar and minerals c:


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Exactly, milk contains water, some fat, sugar and minerals c:


It sounds gross when you say it that way...


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Exactly, milk contains water, some fat, sugar and minerals c:


_that's weird to think about_

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Seastar said:


> It sounds gross when you say it that way...


^^^


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

Can we all accept that milk is a bit gross and is better as chocolate milk?

Problem solved!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Exactly, milk contains water, some fat, sugar and minerals c:


Yesh Yesh I knew that it contains a ton of stuff but I was a bit too lazy to look it up


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

Ah, sorry for grossing u guys out, but that's how it is in world :0


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Can we all accept that milk is gross and is better as chocolate milk?
> 
> Problem solved!


No... I drink it almost daily.
Wait am I going to die because I'm ink?


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

i cant believe milk has rocks in them


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> No... I drink it almost daily.
> Wait am I going to die because I'm ink?


Probably not unless you drink a gallon a day


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i’m going to leave you with a single image that you will have no idea what it is and why i hate it until i return from bojangles
> View attachment 293644


guess what
its a bad weapon


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i cant believe milk has rocks in them


Calcium is a metal :3


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i cant believe milk has rocks in them


....what did i walk into


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ....what did i walk into


Good conversations!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i cant believe milk has rocks in them


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Calcium is a metal :3


i cant believe milk has metal in them


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

*crunch crunch* what are you talking about, this is fine


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Probably not unless you drink a gallon a day


I probably wouldn't notice it because I'm already in pain anyway...


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

milk go *cronch*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Science is so amazing


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

If your milk is cronchy then that's not a good sign

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Science is so amazing



It sure is!!


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I probably wouldn't notice it because I'm already in pain anyway...


I am genuinely concerned for you guys


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> If your milk is cronchy then that's not a good sign


Exactly. Who drinks crunchy milk?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

_Cronch munch_- this is- _crunch_- fine

*_crunch cronch_* ah yes milcc


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Exactly. Who drinks crunchy milk?


If ya put ice in it it goes CRUNCH


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Cronch munch- this is- crunch- fine
> 
> *crunch crunch* ah yes millk


noooo! dont drink the cronchy milk!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> If ya put ice in it it goes CRUNCH


why would you put ice in milk it makes it watery


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

Solid milk?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> If ya put ice in it it goes CRUNCH


Yeah, no. I can't have ice cubs.


Kurb said:


> I am genuinely concerned for you guys


Having two ink colors at the same time is not normal and also not safe.
But whatever...


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Solid milk?


cheese


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> cheese


I would be concerned if I actually saw my milk turn into cheese.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I would be concerned if I actually saw my milk turn into cheese.


The history of cheese is kinda gross


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> cheese


I'm pretty sure that is not how it works, but go off ig


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Yeah, no. I can't have ice cubs.
> 
> Having two ink colors at the same time is not normal and also not safe.
> But whatever...


This makes me that much more concerned


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> This makes me that much more concerned


It's fiiiine... I'm still alive.


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> The history of cheese is kinda gross


the history of milk is probably just as gross


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> It's fiiiine... I'm still alive.


having two ink colors is like having male and female chromosomes at the same time


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

Milk tastes like cheese ugh ew


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Milk tastes like cheese ugh ew


What is happening


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

"bro look at this thing under the cow"
"_*S Q U E E Z E I T*_"


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> "bro look at this thing under the cow"
> "_*S Q U E E Z E I T*_"


“...You ok, fam?”


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

See everyone gets up in my grill about living in the woods but I’m still good!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> "bro look at this thing under the cow"
> "_*S Q U E E Z E I T*_"



I wouldn't be surprised if that's how it went


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

extra  panick moëd


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

whöt


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> having two ink colors is like having male and female chromosomes at the same time


....It's just Octoling ink. Hhhhhhh


Enxssi said:


> "bro look at this thing under the cow"
> "_*S Q U E E Z E I T*_"


Enxssi NO


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> whät


talking points coming this fall in the jackbox party pack 7


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

_*what the heck is going on here*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> "bro look at this thing under the cow"
> "_*S Q U E E Z E I T*_"


“Yo bro what’s that solid stuff in your milk bag”
“I bet you a dollar you eat it”


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*what the heck is going on here*_


*cronch* j o i n m e

nothin to see here, just milk


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*what the heck is going on here*_


talking points coming this fall in the jackbox party pack 7


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> “Yo bro what’s that solid stuff in your milk bag”
> “I bet you a dollar you eat it”


_*No, not you too*_


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

"woah bro look at this white stuff"
" _*D R I N C C *_"


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*what the heck is going on here*_



cronchy milk


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Me posting videos/making a tf2 reference is essentially my version of Seastar saying woomy


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Me posting videos/making a tf2 reference is essentially my version of Seastar saying woomy


I don't think I'm allowed to spam woomy by itself anymore.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't think I'm allowed to spam woomy by itself anymore.


what happened?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

speaking of videos,


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> what happened?


Well, nobody told me. I just think... it counts as spam.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Well, nobody told me. I just think... it counts as spam.


pogger t


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

This thread confuses me but I love you all


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

"not gonna lie it tastes goo-"
"now *freeze it*"


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> "not gonna lie it tastes goo-"
> "now *freeze it*"


“man we gon have to sacrifice you the volcano cause what are you thinking”


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

*years later*
“Oooh you know what would make this taste better? *M O L D”*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

"we must squeeze every animal in existence now"

"c o o k I t"


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> *years later*
> “Oooh you know what would make this taste better? *M O L D”*


NO stop


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> *years later*
> “Oooh you know what would make this taste better? *M O L D”*


“Please stop jeremy i can’t sleep please i don’t wanna have to kill you _please”_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> *years later*
> “Oooh you know what would make this taste better? *M O L D”*


"don't worry, well trick people"

"it's _aged"_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> "we must squeeze every animal in existence now"
> 
> "c o o k I t"


I am disturbed...


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> “Please stop jeremy i can’t sleep please i don’t wanna have to kill you _please”_


"haha udder go sploosh"


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I am disturbed...


Mmm B L O O D


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Don’t get me started on Cazu Marzu...


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> "haha udder go sploosh"


Nooooooo not the sploosh

*hides in bunker probably crying*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Mmm B L O O D


How dare you. _*That's one of my phobias.*_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

by the way remember this 


ohare01 said:


> Banned bc you wrote these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

"you know what would make this better? G O A T"
"jeremy please your wife is worried"


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> "you know what would make this better? G O A T"
> "jeremy please your wife is worried"


”we don’t want to have to send you to a psychiatrist jeremy please”


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

“Hurr hurr bug machine makes the cheese go BRRRR”


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> by the way remember this


Yes? The Kirby part's over for now.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Yes? The Kirby part's over for now.


i’m still waiting on the closure


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i’m still waiting on the closure


The what? How am I supposed to end something I actively roleplay?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> The what? How am I supposed to end something I actively roleplay?


He wasn’t there when Otaku beat the Kirby out of ya


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> The what? How am I supposed to end something I actively roleplay?


i don’t know the story was intriguing
its like reading the first hunger games book, ending on a cliffhanger and never getting the ending


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> He wasn’t there when Otaku beat the Kirby out of ya


Yeah...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> He wasn’t there when Otaku beat the Kirby out of ya


pics or it didn’t happen


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> pics or it didn’t happen


it's somewhere in this thread


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> it's somewhere in this thread


which page


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> pics or it didn’t happen


Wait a minute...
This used to be the ship...
_It happened in this thread._


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wait a minute...
> This used to be the ship...
> _It happened in this thread._


*i want to hear the ending of your origin story
it’s really good please*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *i want to hear the ending of your origin story
> it’s really good please*


What ending? It's the beginning that's actually missing.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What ending? It's the beginning that's actually missing.


*uh do i have to dig through almost 3k posts to find the beginning*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

It starts at like 120 and goes to 122


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It starts at like 120 and goes to 122


Alr brb


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *uh do i have to dig through almost 3k posts to find the beginning*


No, I meant I hadn't typed out the beginning yet.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

er just curious, when's the Enxssi cult gonna start?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> *jumps on top of kirby*
> 
> GET O U T  KIRB


Jesus christ

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> er just curious, when's the Enxssi cult gonna start?


When all the drawings are done


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> No, I meant I hadn't typed out the beginning yet.


The beginning is supposed to be about where the Inkling and Octoling came from.


Kurb said:


> Jesus christ


Otaku is kinda insane? Uhhhh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Heh I don’t really remember much before the curse...


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Jesus christ
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020
> 
> ...


Yeah. That was... she was definitely insane


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> The beginning is supposed to be about where the Inkling and Octoling came from.
> 
> Otaku is kinda insane? Uhhhh


I... actually wanna hear that
If Otaku is insane then i’m psycho


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

o h right i forgot about the enxssi cult thing
but i don't know how @Clockwise wants me to draw her


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> o h right i forgot about the enxssi cult thing
> but i don't know how @Clockwise wants me to draw her


I’m just gonna go crop it
Enxssi cult 
BEGIN

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020

I don’t like this

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020

alr we’re back


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

What's happening here


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What's happening here


Chaos


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What's happening here


idk
im trying to get seastar to finish the beginning of her origin


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’m just gonna go crop it
> Enxssi cult
> BEGIN
> 
> ...


You thought the @Enxssi cult was happening but my avatar is from @chocosongee >:3


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You thought the @Enxssi cult was happening but my avatar is from @chocosongee >:3


I should get someone to draw my avatar and see how it looks


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You thought the @Enxssi cult was happening but my avatar is from @chocosongee >:3


ive been bamboozled


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ive been bamboozled


sad enxssi


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> sad enxssi


Rip


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

Well my avatar is made by... I dont actually know

Rip


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ive been bamboozled


I couldn’t find a good way to crop it sorry


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

I think i need an origin story


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

My avatar is made by the Pokemon animators


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Idk who drew this but it’s in the credits


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I think i need an origin story


there was a cat who hated all rooms so he split them, one day he accidentally split a computer, one half of it fell on his head and the electricity combined it with his brain giving him ultimate coding powers


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Mine was made on picrew by me
it's me and my best friendo


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> there was a cat who hated all rooms so he split them, one day he accidentally split a computer, one half of it fell on his head and the electricity combined it with his brain giving him ultimate coding powers


I regret giving you ideas


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

My usual avatar was done by me lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Mine was made on picrew by me
> it's me and my best friendo


 "Best friendo"


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> "Best friendo"


Yeah-


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

My art


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

children let's take a second to analyze the initials of best friend 

BF


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> children let's take a second to analyze the initials of best friend
> 
> BF


B e s t
F r i e n d


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

*POGGER T*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 293658
> My art


as long as it involves blood, murder, or something gory I'm fine with it and it's good art


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

*i *need a origin


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> as long as it involves blood, murder, or something gory I'm fine with it and it's good art


_wow_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> as long as it involves blood, murder, or something gory I'm fine with it and it's good art


Then you’ll love my art


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I... actually wanna hear that


Okay... Um...
Adeleine was a just a random Octoling with amnesia.... then she got kidnapped.
Ribbon was... a strange Inkling with no friends. She's 100% certain she was a human in a previous life, but nobody believed her. Oh, and she got kidnapped too. That's how both of them got taken to a laboratory.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *i *need a origin


Same


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *i *need a origin


”I went to the store to get milk, then a giant drawing tablet fell into my brain”


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ”I went to the store to get milk, then a giant drawing tablet fell into my brain”


10/10


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

ugh I need one too
I have to go for now :'c


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

_I need one too_

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> ugh I need one too
> I have to go for now :'c


Aw alright :c


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Lemme go compile Seastar’s origin for your viewing pleasure brb


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Lemme go compile Seastar’s origin for your viewing pleasure brb


W h a


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

((Matty doesn’t remember much from before the fateful incident because the curse clouded his memories. That’s why he’s fixated on his current life rather than finding a cure.))


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *i *need a origin


One day enxssi went to purchase some milk for calcium but they accidentally bought 0 calcium milk so their bones went bye bye 
in order to not become a boneless pizza they had to get some milk but their electronics broke so they had to draw the milk carton they needed with their last calcium cells 

Their determination for the correct milk gave them ultimate drawing powrz


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> One day enxssi went to purchase some milk for calcium but they accidentally bought 0 calcium milk so their bones went bye bye
> in order to not become a boneless pizza they had to get some milk but their electronics broke so they had to draw the milk carton they needed with their last calcium cells
> 
> Their determination for the correct milk gave them ultimate drawing powrz


_beautiful

I need one too_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Oh, I forgot a detail... Ribbon and Adeleine are not their real names. Ribbon made hers up and Adeleine's amnesia was so bad that she doesn't remember her real name.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Same


One day ultra Christian lady prayed to Jesus 
she did not sin bc she good Christian gorl 
then she got discord and met a cool guy which became her secret b o y f r e n d 
she kept it secret bc she can but then told her parents bc she good Christian gorl 
then "conviction" happened which was actually her parents who put conviction juice in her potatoes 
 Lord Jesus is trying to get her back together but she has to wait some years :c


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar’s entire backstory done and done


Spoiler: Month 0



Adeleine (true name unknown) was a just a random Octoling with amnesia.... then she got kidnapped.
Ribbon (true name also unknown) was... a strange Inkling with no friends. She's 100% certain she was a human in a previous life, but nobody believed her. Oh, and she got kidnapped too. That's how both of them got taken to a laboratory.





Spoiler: Month 1



Experiment #38267

Day 1
The experiment is done and the test subject is still alive, so that's a good start. However, the test subject hasn't spoken at all and appears to be panicking and is in great amounts of pain. The cause for the pain is currently unknown and it is likely a side-effect from the experiment.

Day 2
We have discovered the cause of the pain. The test subject has two "default" ink colors. This was not one of the expected results. There is no way to reverse the experiment now, either. The subject also continues to not speak.

Day 3
The test subject has learned how to change species at will. At least SOMETHING has been successful from this experiment. We still cannot get the subject to speak.

Day 4
The subject seems to be upset with us and that may be the reason it hasn't spoken. If the subject doesn't speak, we won't know if the experiment affected its memory in any way. Something will have to be done about this eventually.

Day 5
Apparently, the test subject was drooling the ink of the other species while asleep last night. The cause of this is currently unknown. It's mostly likely just another side effect. We also STILL cannot get the test subject to speak.

Day 6
Today we tested what happens if the subject comes in contact with various ink colors. It seems that all of them caused pain, but pink and orange caused the least amount of pain. The fact that its own ink colors harm it is quite concerning. More research may be needed.

Day 7
One of my co-workers claims they heard the subject talking to itself. I find it hard to believe, but perhaps it actually did? If so, could this mean the experiment affected how its brain works? More research will be needed, but since it won't talk to us, that won't be simple.

Day 8
Another day, another failed attempt to make the test subject speak. I'm starting to think it hates us. What would happen if it got out and told the world what we did? No, no. Now is the not the time to worry about that.

Day 9
This time I heard the test subject speak. I'm very certain it was talking to other species. It seems likely now that neither of them were lost in the process of the experiment. But that also means the test subject is very aware of what we did. We cannot let it tell the world.

Day 10
It turns out the test subject really does hate us. It could have spoken to us this entire time but it just refuses. Perhaps if I let it listen to some music, it will calm down?

Day 11
The music was a mistake. The test subject went out of control and almost escaped. We are keeping it in a more secure room from now on.

Day 12
There does not seem to be any possible way to make the test subject trust us now. Was this experiment a mistake? What are we meant to do with a squid/octopus hybrid that hates us? Did I even think this through before starting it?

Day 13
Apparently, the subject actually liked the music I previously called a mistake. It was caught humming it earlier today. Perhaps the anger that day was more about wanting freedom? Oh no, now I feel bad...

Day 14
It's been 2 weeks now. The test subject still hates us. It appears to still be in pain. It could still escape and tell the world about us. I'm starting to deeply regret ever getting the idea to do this experiment.

Day 15
I can't stand knowing what we- no, I have done. This is all MY fault. The experiment was MY idea. I don't want it to stay here and suffer anymore, but if it gets out, we will be in trouble with the authorities. But that means the only other option is...

Day 16
I MADE A HORRIBLE MISTAKE. THE TEST SUBJECT FIGURED OUT WHAT I WAS ABOUT TO DO AND IT ATTACKED ME. IT HAS NOW ESCAPED AND THIS IS ALL MY FAULT. WE HAVE TO MOVE OUT ASAP.

Day 17
We are shutting down the laboratory and moving to somewhere far away. If the test subject tells anyone about us now, nobody will be able to find us. I still feel bad that the subject will continue to be in pain, but perhaps it wanted to live anyway? Either way, I'm sorry I did this to you...





Spoiler: Month 2



Experiment #48905672580

Day 1
I have made a decision on fixing my biggest regret. I can't undo it, but perhaps I can improve it. I will be spending time deciding how to do so.

Day 2
I know what went wrong before. Inklings and Octolings should only have one ink color at a time, otherwise they will be in pain. I don't think I can change the ink color issue, but perhaps I can find a way to make the subject adapt and be able to handle having two types of ink.

Day 3
First, I need to find a creature that can adapt to anything. I will do anything I can to find such a creature.

Day 4
After an entire day of research, I came to the conclusion of what creature would work perfectly. I shall go capture this creature tomorrow.

Day 5
I have the creature and it is completely clueless as to why it is here. Perfect. I have been feeding it candy and it doesn't suspect a thing. Tomorrow, I will be tracking down the run away test subject that I need to fix.

Day 6
I have come up with a way to give amnesia to the test subject. It will not know I ever "kidnapped" it or conducted another experiment on it. The only problem is... I have not found the test subject yet.

Day 7
I believe I have found the test subject. Once it is alone, I will... kidnap it.

Day 7.5
I did it. I believe I have fixed everything... The subject shouldn't remember any of this. I have made sure the adaptive creature won't remember anything about this either. It was not very intelligent, but I still needed to take precautions since the test subject would likely figure things out.

Day 8
I've been spying on the test subject. It appears to be convinced something... else happened. I don't know why it thinks that, but at least my plan to give it amnesia was successful. But the main question now is... Have I freed the subject from pain?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

((Also, the reason for the curse might not be related to pineapple on pizza after all))


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> One day ultra Christian lady prayed to Jesus
> she did not sin bc she good Christian gorl
> then she got discord and met a cool guy which became her secret b o y f r e n d
> she kept it secret bc she can but then told her parents bc she good Christian gorl
> ...


_accurate_


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

I did it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 293660
> I did it


That’s the wrong milk. I need vitamin D milk


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ugh I need one too
> I have to go for now :'c


1 day there was a girl with amnesia, she couldn't remember her real name so she called herself Rosie 
turns out she's actually taiga and pretends to be her online while actually being her 
she likes jikken because tigers hunt chicken and in anime world everything tastes different, so jikken tastes like anime chicken 
sadly she can't eat it anymore bc good Christian gorl and octo/squib lady are her friends and don't want to be eaten so she spends her time raiding starbucks


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 293660
> I did it


_*waityougottherightmilk!!!!!!???????*_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Seastar’s entire backstory done and done
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Month 0
> ...


For you to read and think on and read and think


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That’s the wrong milk. I need vitamin D milk


of course an *ice cream biter *would say that


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> One day ultra Christian lady prayed to Jesus
> she did not sin bc she good Christian gorl
> then she got discord and met a cool guy which became her secret b o y f r e n d
> she kept it secret bc she can but then told her parents bc she good Christian gorl
> ...


You lost me at the potatoes part lol


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> of course an *ice cream biter *would say that


Milk is MILK


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Milk is MILK


*NO*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> of course an *ice cream biter *would say that


Vitamin D milk is the best milk and it makes chocolate milk amazing


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

I prefer 2% milk...
Let's ignore the fact an Inkling was drinking milk.


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Vitamin D milk is the best milk and it makes chocolate milk amazing


you eat pizza without sauce you can't say anything about the 'best milk'


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you eat pizza without sauce you can't say anything about the 'best milk'


^^^^^^


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *NO*


YES


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you eat pizza without sauce you can't say anything about the 'best milk'


Yesh I can. I also think spaghetti is gross


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you eat pizza without sauce you can't say anything about the 'best milk'


Bruh tf??

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yesh I can. I also think spaghetti is gross


Good opinion level 

-99999999999


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> YES


2% MILK VS VITAMIN D MILK IS NOT LIKE PLAYSTATIONS VS XBOXES


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yesh I can. I also think spaghetti is gross



-1


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Bruh tf??
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020
> 
> ...


I’ll say what I want cuz I’m a feral child


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

I like spaghetti...


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ll say what I want cuz I’m a feral child


_aaaaaaaaa_


----------



## Chris (Jul 29, 2020)

I miss being able to drink milk.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> 2% MILK VS VITAMIN D MILK IS NOT LIKE PLAYSTATIONS VS XBOXES


THEY ARE THE SAME


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> THEY ARE THE SAME


*NO*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I miss being able to drink milk.


I’m so sorry. I like milk with most baked goods.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

what is happening

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020

_ok now I want chocolate milk_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I miss being able to drink milk.


Aw, what happened?


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I miss being able to drink milk.


im sorry you can't drink milk, especially 2% milk


----------



## Chris (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Aw, what happened?


Developed a lactose intolerance in my 20s.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I miss being able to drink milk.


Ouch, sorry :c


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> im sorry you can't drink milk, especially 2% milk


*GLARES AT MY LOCAL WILD CHILD*


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Developed a lactose intolerance in my 20s.


Ouch


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Developed a lactose intolerance in my 20s.


That must be hard.
Sorry to hear that


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *GLARES AT MY LOCAL WILD CHILD*


...Y’all haven’t tried vitamin D milk


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

gosh dang it we have no normal milk left only almond milk so I can't have chocolate milk >:00000


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ...Y’all haven’t tried vitamin D milk


*I DON'T NEED TO I KNOW 2% MILK IS BETTER*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> gosh dang it we have no normal milk left only almond milk so I can't have chocolate milk >:00000


*how do you even make chocolate milk because now I want some*


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> gosh dang it we have no normal milk left only almond milk so I can't have chocolate milk >:00000


just put chocolate in it


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

I drink whole milk-


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Wait Vrisnem what happened to your new profile picture


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *I DON'T NEED TO I KNOW 2% MILK IS BETTER*


That’s objectively wrong


----------



## Chris (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> gosh dang it we have no normal milk left only almond milk so I can't have chocolate milk >:00000


Send it my way. I can drink that.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

STOP ARGUING OVER MILK 

IF YOU WANT SOME THE COWS ARE OVER THERE


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> just put chocolate in it


It tastes gross

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> Send it my way. I can drink that.


_take it all, I hate it_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

#givethemodsmilk


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *how do you even make chocolate milk because now I want some*


I put Hershey's chocolate syrup in normal milk and it's so gooooood


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> STOP ARGUING OVER MILK
> 
> IF YOU WANT SOME THE COWS ARE OVER THERE


I can’t go out to milk them


----------



## Chris (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Wait Vrisnem what happened to your new profile picture



Not sure I liked how it looked at 100x100. Might put it in my signature instead.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I put Hershey's chocolate syrup in normal milk and it's so gooooood


Truth. Right here.
Ovaltine is better tho


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Nobody: 
This chat:


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Truth. Right here.
> Ovaltine is better tho


What the hecc is Ovaltine


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What the hecc is Ovaltine


You've never heard of Ovaltine?!


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You've never heard of Ovaltine?!


No?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> No?


It’s the best chocolate milk mix


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s the best chocolate milk mix


Hmmm,,,,,
I think I'll stick to the usual


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

_hold up there’s milk *mix???*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _hold up there’s milk *mix???*_


choco milk mix


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _hold up there’s milk *mix???*_


Yes and it’s delicious


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

anyway, 2% milk best milk and i will not be taking comments or criticism at this time


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Not sure I liked how it looked at 100x100. Might put it in my signature instead.


It looked pretty good, imo


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

*WHY NOT JUST GET NORMAL MILK???*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Here’s this for no reason in particular


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _hold up there’s milk *mix???*_


Did you know powdered milk exists?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> anyway, 2% milk best milk and i will not be taking comments or criticism at this time


Just get vitamin D milk. _Join the wild child _


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Get whole milk


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Did you know powdered milk exists?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

why not get normal milk, milk milk


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yes and it’s delicious


Wait you meant milk mix no you put the mix into milk


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> View attachment 293665


Powdered goat milk exists


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Powdered goat milk exists


I hate this thread


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wait you meant milk mix no you put the mix into milk


WTF POWDERED MILK INTO MILK?


----------



## Chris (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _hold up there’s milk *mix???*_



Yes! I lived off Nesquik banana milkshake powder as a kid (so, yknow, during the Jurassic period).


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I hate this thread


love it too


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Just get vitamin D milk. _Join the wild child _


i will never join you, you ice-cream-biting-pizza-without-sauce-eating-vitamin-D-milk-drinking-bee-stung wild child!!!!


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Powdered goat milk exists





Vrisnem said:


> Yes! I lived off Nesquik banana milkshake powder as a kid (so, yknow, during the Jurassic period).


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> View attachment 293665


My mom's dad used to get it when she was younger-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> WTF POWDERED MILK INTO MILK?


No ovaltine is like a chocolate powder it’s not powdered milk

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> Yes! I lived off Nesquik banana milkshake powder as a kid (so, yknow, during the Jurassic period).


That actually sounds kinda good


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Yes! I lived off Nesquik banana milkshake powder as a kid (so, yknow, during the Jurassic period).


That would mean Vris is 155.6 million years old
Still younger than me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i will never join you, you ice-cream-biting-pizza-without-sauce-eating-vitamin-D-milk-drinking-bee-stung wild child!!!!


wait you guys can bite ice cream?


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

_This is so cursed I hate it_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> wait you guys can bite ice cream?


Don’t ask.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> That would mean Vris is 155.6 million years old
> Still younger than me


Wait what.
How old are _you?_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _This is so cursed I hate it_


I love it


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> wait you guys can bite ice cream?





Enxssi said:


> i will never join you, you ice-cream-biting-pizza-without-sauce-eating-vitamin-D-milk-drinking-bee-stung wild child!!!!


_*ICE CREAM BITING IS VALID FIGHT ME*_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wait what.
> How old are _you?_


156 million years old


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> wait you guys can bite ice cream?


It’s a gift that comes from being feral


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

no seriously how are you guys biting ice cream


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i will never join you, you ice-cream-biting-pizza-without-sauce-eating-vitamin-D-milk-drinking-bee-stung wild child!!!!


Do it. Join me.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

bruh wtf I can't bite ice cream or my teeth have mental teeth attacks


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _*ICE CREAM BITING IS VALID FIGHT ME*_


not you too D:


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no seriously how are you guys biting ice cream


_It’s gonna melt if you don’t you just gotta cronch_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Soon


----------



## Chris (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> That would mean Vris is 155.6 million years old
> Still younger than me


Feel it some days.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no seriously how are you guys biting ice cream


With my teeth. They haven’t rotted out


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> 156 million years old


Hmm... Really...?


Saltyy said:


> no seriously how are you guys biting ice cream


I wonder this too.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no seriously how are you guys biting ice cream


^^^^


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _It’s gonna melt if you don’t you just gotta cronch_


well I can't cronch it bc my teeth die


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> not you too D:


*YOU ARE MISSING OUT ON A WORLD OF EXPERIENCES*

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Saltyy said:


> well I can't cronch it bc my teeth die


*Then they are weak. The weak must perish get new teeth.*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

HOW ARE YOUR TEETH OKAY

I CAN'T BITE IN ANYTHING COLD BRUH


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *YOU ARE MISSING OUT ON A WORLD OF EXPERIENCES*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020
> 
> ...


My teeth are sensitive don’t judge

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Saltyy said:


> HOW ARE YOUR TEETH OKAY
> 
> I CAN'T BITE INT ANYTHING COLD BRUH


^^^^^


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *YOU ARE MISSING OUT ON A WORLD OF EXPERIENCES*


i am definitely not, i have tried to and my teeth threatened my family


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

This thread confuses me


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *YOU ARE MISSING OUT ON A WORLD OF EXPERIENCES*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020
> 
> ...


id rather not kill my teeth thx


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

*My teeth already hurt without biting the ice cream.*


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 29, 2020)

dont forget chunky milk


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

My teeth just commit sudoku when I try


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

*You are all weak*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Anyways my spycrab plush arrives the 31st


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

My teeth are screwed up bro


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *You are all weak*


*I’m not*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> My teeth are screwed up bro


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> dont forget chunky milk


_*I would like to forget that*_


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> dont forget chunky milk


cheese


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> dont forget chunky milk


Delete this


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> cheese


genius

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



ohare01 said:


> _*I would like to forget that*_


^^^^^^


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Inklings die from water, so of course I'm weak.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

I am frightened about this moment right here


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

@ProbablyNotJosuke is missing out


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @ProbablyNotJosuke is missing out


he need sum milk


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

I found the picture I wanted to use


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Inklings die from water, so of course I'm weak.


If that is true, the Inkling race wouldn’t exist. Moisture in the air never drops down to 0, therefore killing the entire race. I think it’s being covered in water is what kills.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> he need sum milk


_yes_


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> If that is true, the Inkling race wouldn’t exist. Moisture in the air never drops down to 0, therefore killing the entire race. I think it’s being covered in water is what kills.


but aren't they covered in air


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> If that is true, the Inkling race wouldn’t exist. Moisture in the air never drops down to 0, therefore killing the entire race. I think it’s being covered in water is what kills.


there's water in ink


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> If that is true, the Inkling race wouldn’t exist. Moisture in the air never drops down to 0, therefore killing the entire race. I think it’s being covered in water is what kills.


You didn't have to get all technical about it. There's probably some form of water in the ink anyway.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> he need sum milk


I don’t have milk here in Evwirt ;-;


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> there's water in ink


^^^ 
this too


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> If that is true, the Inkling race wouldn’t exist. Moisture in the air never drops down to 0, therefore killing the entire race. I think it’s being covered in water is what kills.


Or they just never learned to swim in water it’s probably a different consistency


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> but aren't they covered in air


isn't milk covered in air

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Pinkshade said:


> Or they just never learned to swim in water it’s probably a different consistency


I mean in water they dissolve


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> isn't milk covered in air


_what_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You didn't have to get all technical about it. There's probably some form of water in the ink anyway.


*I do this, Seastar! You know i do this!*


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

_*wait.. Isn't w a t e r covered in air*_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Or they just never learned to swim in water it’s probably a different consistency


No, we actually dissolve in water.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _what_


*isn't everything covered in air*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> No, we actually dissolve in water.


Y’all’s get *D I L U T E D*


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *isn't everything covered in air*


_*bruh you're right*_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

ugh I always miss the good stuff


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> No, we actually dissolve in water.


No they drown probably 
It’s just competitive wise they need a quick way to show the inkling dying


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all’s get *D I L U T E D*


Imma pretend I know what that means and retreat to Google


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ugh I always miss the good stuff


No bro you dodged a major bullet


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *isn't everything covered in air*


....and hydrogen, and carbon.....


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Imma pretend I know what that means and retreat to Google


it means the black part of your eyeball gets bigger


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

The ice cream biting reminds me of the image with the pliers cutting the teeth so they could bite ice cream.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

isn't air covered in oxygen


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

right?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> it means the black part of your eyeball gets bigger


Put this on my grave

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Saltyy said:


> isn't air covered in oxygen


This on my gravestone too


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> The ice cream biting reminds me of the image with the pliers cutting the teeth so they could bite ice cream.


Excuse me what


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> The ice cream biting reminds me of the image with the pliers cutting the teeth so they could bite ice cream.


W H A T


----------



## Antonio (Jul 29, 2020)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> No they drown probably
> It’s just competitive wise they need a quick way to show the inkling dying


Hhhhhhhhhhh Can you not do that?


----------



## Antonio (Jul 29, 2020)

hello


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Isn't oxygen covered in space


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> The ice cream biting reminds me of the image with the pliers cutting the teeth so they could bite ice cream.


I am _deeply concernedddd_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

I would show you but it sends shivers down my spine


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Antonio said:


> hello


are you covered in air

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I would show you but it sends shivers down my spine


don't


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hhhhhhhhhhh Can you not do that?


I PLAY COMP
OKAY?

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I would show you but it sends shivers down my spine


PM me please


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I would show you but it sends shivers down my spine


_dont_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @ProbablyNotJosuke is missing out


_*Whomst summoned the ancient one*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

I don't want to suffer


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> it means the black part of your eyeball gets bigger


THATS DILATED DILUTED IS WHEN A LIQUID GETS LESS CONCENTRATED BY WATER YOU NON ICE CREAM BITING MILK PERSON


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I PLAY COMP
> OKAY?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020
> ...


I would but I don't want to see it again


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I would show you but it sends shivers down my spine


_dont_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*Whomst summoned the ancient one*_


Here’s a recap
I compiled Seastar’s backstory
Milk
My package
Seastar yelling at me for talking splatoon seriously


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> THATS DILATED DILUTED IS WHEN A LIQUID GETS LESS CONCENTRATED BY WATER YOU NON ICE CREAM BITING MILK PERSON


okay dictionary


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Seastar’s entire backstory done and done
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Month 0
> ...


Here’s the entire backstory


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

the pain


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Here’s a recap
> I compiled Seastar’s backstory
> Milk
> My package
> Seastar yelling at me for talking splatoon seriously


WHY DOES EVERYONE HAVE THEIR PACKAGES EXCEPT ME JEBFIEOENDFIEKED


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Here’s the entire backstory


For the 3rd time.
But you left out the part where Otaku saves me from Kirby.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> WHY DOES EVERYONE HAVE THEIR PACKAGES EXCEPT ME JEBFIEOENDFIEKED


I don’t have it yet
July 31


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> WHY DOES EVERYONE HAVE THEIR PACKAGES EXCEPT ME JEBFIEOENDFIEKED


I'M RIGHT HERE


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I don’t have it yet
> July 31


Bruh same


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> For the 3rd time.
> But you left out the part where Otaku saves me from Kirby.


Addendum time!


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> WHY DOES EVERYONE HAVE THEIR PACKAGES EXCEPT ME JEBFIEOENDFIEKED


_ohno_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I'M RIGHT HERE


DOES EVERYONE JUST HAVE PACKAGES??


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

mine comes in August


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _ohno_


WRRRRRYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> DOES EVERYONE JUST HAVE PACKAGES??


yes


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

me waiting for packidge


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> DOES EVERYONE JUST HAVE PACKAGES??


I don't-


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

_*I didn't order a package.*_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 293673
> me waiting for packidge


Me when pakige that isn’t mine comes in the mail


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 293673
> me waiting for packidge


no roblox this is a Christian MINECRAFT server


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 293673
> me waiting for packidge


That was me yesterday


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> DOES EVERYONE JUST HAVE PACKAGES??


I think I do, too.


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

i have no package


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 293673
> me waiting for packidge


me for like a month


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I think I do, too.


Pakige cult pakige cult


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

oh boy here we go again


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Pakige cult pakige cult


Amazon package box cult


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no roblox this is a Christian MINECRAFT server


haha block game go brrrrrrr


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Amazon package box cult


Jokes on you i ordered from Ebay


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

_I also have package_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

pakeege


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Mine was from Walmart


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> haha block game go brrrrrrr


haha diamond sword with sharpness 999999 on your head go brrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

why are people waiting for their package for a month? are you buying them from wish dot com


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Mine was from Walmart


mine is from China


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> haha diamond sword with sharpness 999999 on your head go brrrrrrrrrr


_*ow*_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 293674
> pakeege


He is the guardian of pakiges, if you want your mail you have to first get through him


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Jokes on you i ordered from Ebay


same tho


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> haha diamond sword with sharpness 999999 on your head go brrrrrrrrrr


Haha diamond armor with thorns 9999999 go brrrr


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Mine was from Walmart


*ARE YOU AT WALMART CAN YOU HELP ME IM STILL LOST*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

we have to pronounce pakige as "pekij"


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Oh wait I'm getting a laptop next week
So that's technically a pakige


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Haha diamond armor with thorns 9999999 go brrrr


haha totem of undying go brrrrrrrrrr


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Oh wait I'm getting a laptop next week
> So that's technically a pakidge


_Pakige gang _


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> same tho


I ordered from Etsy, Ebay's chiller younger sibling.
Wish is the cousin no one wants to talk about.


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *ARE YOU AT WALMART CAN YOU HELP ME IM STILL LOST*


i will save you hold on


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> haha totem of undying go brrrrrrrrrr


Cursed stack of totems go brrrr


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i will save you hold on


_*SOS*_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Addendum added because i have no life


Spoiler: Month 0



Adeleine (true name unknown) was a just a random Octoling with amnesia.... then she got kidnapped.
Ribbon (true name also unknown) was... a strange Inkling with no friends. She's 100% certain she was a human in a previous life, but nobody believed her. Oh, and she got kidnapped too. That's how both of them got taken to a laboratory.





Spoiler: Month 1



Experiment #38267

Day 1
The experiment is done and the test subject is still alive, so that's a good start. However, the test subject hasn't spoken at all and appears to be panicking and is in great amounts of pain. The cause for the pain is currently unknown and it is likely a side-effect from the experiment.

Day 2
We have discovered the cause of the pain. The test subject has two "default" ink colors. This was not one of the expected results. There is no way to reverse the experiment now, either. The subject also continues to not speak.

Day 3
The test subject has learned how to change species at will. At least SOMETHING has been successful from this experiment. We still cannot get the subject to speak.

Day 4
The subject seems to be upset with us and that may be the reason it hasn't spoken. If the subject doesn't speak, we won't know if the experiment affected its memory in any way. Something will have to be done about this eventually.

Day 5
Apparently, the test subject was drooling the ink of the other species while asleep last night. The cause of this is currently unknown. It's mostly likely just another side effect. We also STILL cannot get the test subject to speak.

Day 6
Today we tested what happens if the subject comes in contact with various ink colors. It seems that all of them caused pain, but pink and orange caused the least amount of pain. The fact that its own ink colors harm it is quite concerning. More research may be needed.

Day 7
One of my co-workers claims they heard the subject talking to itself. I find it hard to believe, but perhaps it actually did? If so, could this mean the experiment affected how its brain works? More research will be needed, but since it won't talk to us, that won't be simple.

Day 8
Another day, another failed attempt to make the test subject speak. I'm starting to think it hates us. What would happen if it got out and told the world what we did? No, no. Now is the not the time to worry about that.

Day 9
This time I heard the test subject speak. I'm very certain it was talking to other species. It seems likely now that neither of them were lost in the process of the experiment. But that also means the test subject is very aware of what we did. We cannot let it tell the world.

Day 10
It turns out the test subject really does hate us. It could have spoken to us this entire time but it just refuses. Perhaps if I let it listen to some music, it will calm down?

Day 11
The music was a mistake. The test subject went out of control and almost escaped. We are keeping it in a more secure room from now on.

Day 12
There does not seem to be any possible way to make the test subject trust us now. Was this experiment a mistake? What are we meant to do with a squid/octopus hybrid that hates us? Did I even think this through before starting it?

Day 13
Apparently, the subject actually liked the music I previously called a mistake. It was caught humming it earlier today. Perhaps the anger that day was more about wanting freedom? Oh no, now I feel bad...

Day 14
It's been 2 weeks now. The test subject still hates us. It appears to still be in pain. It could still escape and tell the world about us. I'm starting to deeply regret ever getting the idea to do this experiment.

Day 15
I can't stand knowing what we- no, I have done. This is all MY fault. The experiment was MY idea. I don't want it to stay here and suffer anymore, but if it gets out, we will be in trouble with the authorities. But that means the only other option is...

Day 16
I MADE A HORRIBLE MISTAKE. THE TEST SUBJECT FIGURED OUT WHAT I WAS ABOUT TO DO AND IT ATTACKED ME. IT HAS NOW ESCAPED AND THIS IS ALL MY FAULT. WE HAVE TO MOVE OUT ASAP.

Day 17
We are shutting down the laboratory and moving to somewhere far away. If the test subject tells anyone about us now, nobody will be able to find us. I still feel bad that the subject will continue to be in pain, but perhaps it wanted to live anyway? Either way, I'm sorry I did this to you...





Spoiler: Month 2



Experiment #48905672580

Day 1
I have made a decision on fixing my biggest regret. I can't undo it, but perhaps I can improve it. I will be spending time deciding how to do so.

Day 2
I know what went wrong before. Inklings and Octolings should only have one ink color at a time, otherwise they will be in pain. I don't think I can change the ink color issue, but perhaps I can find a way to make the subject adapt and be able to handle having two types of ink.

Day 3
First, I need to find a creature that can adapt to anything. I will do anything I can to find such a creature.

Day 4
After an entire day of research, I came to the conclusion of what creature would work perfectly. I shall go capture this creature tomorrow.

Day 5
I have the creature and it is completely clueless as to why it is here. Perfect. I have been feeding it candy and it doesn't suspect a thing. Tomorrow, I will be tracking down the run away test subject that I need to fix.

Day 6
I have come up with a way to give amnesia to the test subject. It will not know I ever "kidnapped" it or conducted another experiment on it. The only problem is... I have not found the test subject yet.

Day 7
I believe I have found the test subject. Once it is alone, I will... kidnap it.

Day 7.5
I did it. I believe I have fixed everything... The subject shouldn't remember any of this. I have made sure the adaptive creature won't remember anything about this either. It was not very intelligent, but I still needed to take precautions since the test subject would likely figure things out.

Day 8
I've been spying on the test subject. It appears to be convinced something... else happened. I don't know why it thinks that, but at least my plan to give it amnesia was successful. But the main question now is... Have I freed the subject from pain?





Spoiler: Addendum



The hybrid no longer inherits Kirby traits due to them being forcefully removed. Method is unknown, presumably removed by a human. Extra documentation must be taken at a later date.


There, ya happy?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I ordered from Etsy, Ebay's chiller younger sibling.
> Wish is the cousin no one wants to talk about.


Wish is like the drugged up uncle


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I ordered from Etsy, Ebay's chiller younger sibling.
> Wish is the cousin no one wants to talk about.


wish is like ebay but crappy which is also eBay


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _*SOS*_


SOP, save our pakiges


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wish is the cousin no one wants to talk about.


_**flashbacks to teeth for 5 dollares**_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

_Sits over here eating ice cream once again_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _**flashbacks to teeth for 5 dollares**_


_what_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *ARE YOU AT WALMART CAN YOU HELP ME IM STILL LOST*


It was ordered online I honestly went with the first store that had stock and it only had lites for like 10 minutes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Cursed stack of totems go brrrr


65 stack of potions go brrrrrrrrr


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _Sits over here eating ice cream once again_


Oooh what flavor


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

this how y’all sound rn


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Addendum added because i have no life
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Month 0
> ...


Otaku isn't a human but okay lol


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> _what_


did i stutter


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It was ordered online I honestly went with the first store that had stock and it only had lites for like 10 minutes


;-;


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> did i stutter


YES I THINK YOU DID


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _Sits over here eating ice cream once again_


oH mY gOd eAt vEgGiEs 
*eats toast while having a mental breakdown*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> 65 stack of potions go brrrrrrrrr


Stacked tools go brrr


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Otaku isn't a human but okay lol


Back to the drawing board


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> did i stutter


no sergeant


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> this how y’all sound rn


I wish I could hear this...
Dumb broken headphones...


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> YES I THINK YOU DID


teeth. for. five. dollares.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> did i stutter


Pray tell


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oooh what flavor


Drumsticks ice cream vanilla


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Stacked tools go brrr


Stacked stacks of stacks go brrrrrr


----------



## Chris (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _Sits over here eating ice cream once again_


Would you like Brussels sprouts with that?


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

_I took my temperature and I’m a healthy Error_2 let’s gooooo lol_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> teeth. for. five. dollares.


I'll not take your entire stonk


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Yo @Pinkshade how did you get lost in Walmart I’m lost in the woods cuz a witch doesn’t respect my pizza preferences


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Would you like Brussels sprouts with that?


_no thanks _


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Stacked stacks of stacks go brrrrrr


_So a shulker box?_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

THE Razorback


Spoiler: Month 0



Adeleine (true name unknown) was a just a random Octoling with amnesia.... then she got kidnapped.
Ribbon (true name also unknown) was... a strange Inkling with no friends. She's 100% certain she was a human in a previous life, but nobody believed her. Oh, and she got kidnapped too. That's how both of them got taken to a laboratory.





Spoiler: Month 1



Experiment #38267

Day 1
The experiment is done and the test subject is still alive, so that's a good start. However, the test subject hasn't spoken at all and appears to be panicking and is in great amounts of pain. The cause for the pain is currently unknown and it is likely a side-effect from the experiment.

Day 2
We have discovered the cause of the pain. The test subject has two "default" ink colors. This was not one of the expected results. There is no way to reverse the experiment now, either. The subject also continues to not speak.

Day 3
The test subject has learned how to change species at will. At least SOMETHING has been successful from this experiment. We still cannot get the subject to speak.

Day 4
The subject seems to be upset with us and that may be the reason it hasn't spoken. If the subject doesn't speak, we won't know if the experiment affected its memory in any way. Something will have to be done about this eventually.

Day 5
Apparently, the test subject was drooling the ink of the other species while asleep last night. The cause of this is currently unknown. It's mostly likely just another side effect. We also STILL cannot get the test subject to speak.

Day 6
Today we tested what happens if the subject comes in contact with various ink colors. It seems that all of them caused pain, but pink and orange caused the least amount of pain. The fact that its own ink colors harm it is quite concerning. More research may be needed.

Day 7
One of my co-workers claims they heard the subject talking to itself. I find it hard to believe, but perhaps it actually did? If so, could this mean the experiment affected how its brain works? More research will be needed, but since it won't talk to us, that won't be simple.

Day 8
Another day, another failed attempt to make the test subject speak. I'm starting to think it hates us. What would happen if it got out and told the world what we did? No, no. Now is the not the time to worry about that.

Day 9
This time I heard the test subject speak. I'm very certain it was talking to other species. It seems likely now that neither of them were lost in the process of the experiment. But that also means the test subject is very aware of what we did. We cannot let it tell the world.

Day 10
It turns out the test subject really does hate us. It could have spoken to us this entire time but it just refuses. Perhaps if I let it listen to some music, it will calm down?

Day 11
The music was a mistake. The test subject went out of control and almost escaped. We are keeping it in a more secure room from now on.

Day 12
There does not seem to be any possible way to make the test subject trust us now. Was this experiment a mistake? What are we meant to do with a squid/octopus hybrid that hates us? Did I even think this through before starting it?

Day 13
Apparently, the subject actually liked the music I previously called a mistake. It was caught humming it earlier today. Perhaps the anger that day was more about wanting freedom? Oh no, now I feel bad...

Day 14
It's been 2 weeks now. The test subject still hates us. It appears to still be in pain. It could still escape and tell the world about us. I'm starting to deeply regret ever getting the idea to do this experiment.

Day 15
I can't stand knowing what we- no, I have done. This is all MY fault. The experiment was MY idea. I don't want it to stay here and suffer anymore, but if it gets out, we will be in trouble with the authorities. But that means the only other option is...

Day 16
I MADE A HORRIBLE MISTAKE. THE TEST SUBJECT FIGURED OUT WHAT I WAS ABOUT TO DO AND IT ATTACKED ME. IT HAS NOW ESCAPED AND THIS IS ALL MY FAULT. WE HAVE TO MOVE OUT ASAP.

Day 17
We are shutting down the laboratory and moving to somewhere far away. If the test subject tells anyone about us now, nobody will be able to find us. I still feel bad that the subject will continue to be in pain, but perhaps it wanted to live anyway? Either way, I'm sorry I did this to you...





Spoiler: Month 2



Experiment #48905672580

Day 1
I have made a decision on fixing my biggest regret. I can't undo it, but perhaps I can improve it. I will be spending time deciding how to do so.

Day 2
I know what went wrong before. Inklings and Octolings should only have one ink color at a time, otherwise they will be in pain. I don't think I can change the ink color issue, but perhaps I can find a way to make the subject adapt and be able to handle having two types of ink.

Day 3
First, I need to find a creature that can adapt to anything. I will do anything I can to find such a creature.

Day 4
After an entire day of research, I came to the conclusion of what creature would work perfectly. I shall go capture this creature tomorrow.

Day 5
I have the creature and it is completely clueless as to why it is here. Perfect. I have been feeding it candy and it doesn't suspect a thing. Tomorrow, I will be tracking down the run away test subject that I need to fix.

Day 6
I have come up with a way to give amnesia to the test subject. It will not know I ever "kidnapped" it or conducted another experiment on it. The only problem is... I have not found the test subject yet.

Day 7
I believe I have found the test subject. Once it is alone, I will... kidnap it.

Day 7.5
I did it. I believe I have fixed everything... The subject shouldn't remember any of this. I have made sure the adaptive creature won't remember anything about this either. It was not very intelligent, but I still needed to take precautions since the test subject would likely figure things out.

Day 8
I've been spying on the test subject. It appears to be convinced something... else happened. I don't know why it thinks that, but at least my plan to give it amnesia was successful. But the main question now is... Have I freed the subject from pain?





Spoiler: Addendum



The hybrid no longer inherits Kirby traits due to them being forcefully removed. Method is unknown, presumably removed by a human. We are not completely sure what removed the traits, but all we are sure on is that the subject is in pain. Extra documentation must be taken at a later date.


Vrisnem please don’t ban me for posting this over and over


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yo @Pinkshade how did you get lost in Walmart I’m lost in the woods cuz a witch doesn’t respect my pizza preferences


_Mom forgot me :c_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> we have to pronounce pakige as "pekij"


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I'll not take your entire stonk


Nyohoho more teeth for me


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Would you like Brussels sprouts with that?


Please no
NO


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> THE Razorback
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Month 0
> ...


Your suddenly transported to the your banned thread


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Wait I just realized when I eat drumsticks ice cream I bite down on it to bite the cone off

_ummmmm I can explain_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Your suddenly transported to the your banned thread


N o


----------



## Chris (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Please no
> NO


Great. More for me.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

I'm going to make the alphabet of TBT


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Yummi vegital


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Wait I just realized when I eat drumsticks ice cream I bite down on it to bite the cone off
> 
> _ummmmm I can explain_


*ONE OF US
ONE OF US
ONE OF US*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I'm going to make the alphabet of TBT


P is for package


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *ONE OF US
> ONE OF US
> ONE OF US*


_my teeth do be kinda hurting doe_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *ONE OF US
> ONE OF US
> ONE OF US*


e w


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> P is for package


*pakige


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> *pakige


Packig


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> *pakige


*k=pekije


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

@Kurb


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

oops


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 293680
> @Kurb


W H A T N O


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> W H A T N O


_See? Just like meme man you don’t like vegetal_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 293680
> @Kurb


_I need it too I had too much i c e c r e a m_


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *ONE OF US
> ONE OF US
> ONE OF US*


_*Pink, you are my friend, but I absolutely cannot support ice cream biting. I will nEVER support it EVER. You lick ice cream. You do not take a chomp out of it. please stop*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Vegetables are some of the only things I can eat in the woods


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Look what @SinnerTheCat made.


Spoiler: too big


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I need it too I had too much i c e c r e a m_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _*Pink, you are my friend, but I absolutely cannot support ice cream biting. I will nEVER support it EVER. You lick ice cream. You do not take a chomp out of it. please stop*_


_what about biting drumsticks ice cream to bite the cone?_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

guys what does D stand for in the TBT alphabet


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Look what @SinnerTheCat made.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: too big
> ...


The spoiler tags are in orange....
Anyways they look like aviators hahaaa
Please tell me i don’t have to change the addendum a fourth time


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _what about biting drumsticks ice cream to bite the cone?_


Idk but the mini cone left when you eat ice cream is the best part


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> guys what does D stand for in the TBT alphabet


Das Burgerbatten


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _what about biting drumsticks ice cream to bite the cone?_


_What about eating the ice cream till you reach the cone and then you suck out all the ice cream left in the cone_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Idk but the mini cone left when you eat ice cream is the best part


_agreed_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> The spoiler tags are in orange....


Why did you look at the code?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> guys what does D stand for in the TBT alphabet


Dead chats


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _What about eating the ice cream till you reach the cone and then you suck out all the ice cream left in the cone_


_no
bite ice cream with cone_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _What about eating the ice cream till you reach the cone and then you suck out all the ice cream left in the cone_


Y E S


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Why did you look at the code?


because i_ can_
and also because it’s right there when you quote.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _no
> bite ice cream with cone_


*s   u   c   c*

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Saltyy said:


> Y E S


COMRADE


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _what about biting drumsticks ice cream to bite the cone?_


if you just bite the chocolate shell thats ok


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

I rarely get to have ice cream in a cone... Not fair...


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> *s   u   c   c*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020
> 
> ...


_*bite ice cream with cone*_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

if you know what this is i will donate my entire bank to you


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I rarely get to have ice cream in a cone... Not fair...


_Yea fair, my family bought mochi tho which is just as good imo_

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



ohare01 said:


> _*bite ice cream with cone*_


_*Kirby the cone*_


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 293683
> if you know what this is i will donate my entire bank to you


is it a jpackbox


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> if you just bite the chocolate shell thats ok


_hmmm
but I bit the ice cream and cone_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _*Pink, you are my friend, but I absolutely cannot support ice cream biting. I will nEVER support it EVER. You lick ice cream. You do not take a chomp out of it. please stop*_





Saltyy said:


> e w





ohare01 said:


> _my teeth do be kinda hurting doe_





cronch


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

F is for idek


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 293683
> if you know what this is i will donate my entire bank to you


Champ'd Up?
I want money


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Yea fair, my family bought mochi tho which is just as good imo_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020
> 
> ...


_no_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> F is for idek


F is for Frogslime


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> View attachment 293685
> cronch


pink *PLEASE*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> is it a jpackbox


what jpackhox


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> F is for Frogslime


I like the sound of that


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Champ'd Up?
> I want money


describe it in detail


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _no_


_you’re just a coward that lacks the vacuum power to s u c c the ice cream_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> F is for Frogslime


Friends*


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what jpackhox


jackbox templat


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

nah I don't want to put usernames in bc then somebody's gonna want their user in it


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> pink *PLEASE*






yum yum


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _you’re just a coward that lacks the vacuum power to s u c c the ice cream_


_you're the coward that's too afraid to b i t e_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Friends*


Who do stuff together


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> jackbox templat


nü


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Yours, still attached when a spy tries to use the ambassador
> that was a spot on joke admit it
> Aanyways some more weapon stats
> View attachment 293640





Kurb said:


> because i_ can_
> and also because it’s right there when you quote.


Okay, then I'll show everyone the time you let an image be in the strike-through tag.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _you're the coward that's too afraid to b i t e_


Is that a dare


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Who do stuff together


u is for uranium
B O M BS


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> describe it in detail


You make characters and they fight


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

F is for " FRICK I BOUGHT THE WRONG MILK'


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Is that a dare


*How about yes =)*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay, then I'll show everyone the time you let an image be in the strike-through tag.


DELETE THAT IMMEDIATELY
*starts pouring ink into shotgun*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *How about yes =)*


I’m totally gonna make you eat those words


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I’m totally gonna make you eat those words


*FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT*


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I’m totally gonna make you eat those words


_wdym-
you ain't gonna do anything to me
..are you?_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Look what @SinnerTheCat made.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: too big
> ...


Here’s what @SinnerTheCat did for me, too! We were in the same batch lol


Spoiler: Yeet







He looks a bit older than intended but it’s still amazing


Also here’s an extra from @xiheeet


Spoiler: Yeet 2


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

*Love Zuko or feel the wrath of the fire nation*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT*


FIIIIIIGHT!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> DELETE THAT IMMEDIATELY
> *starts pouring ink into shotgun*


Then stop looking at code in posts for no reason.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> FIIIIIIGHT!


_oh no_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

W is for wild (child)


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Then stop looking at code in posts for no reason.


I CAN’T HELP IT
WHEN I QUOTE A POST IT SHOWS THE ENTIRE CODE OF THE POST


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _oh no_


_*Do it coward. FIGHT*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Love Zuko or feel the wrath of the fire nation*


FRIK THE FIRE NATION 

*WATER TRIBES*


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _*Do it coward. FIGHT*_


_but hes my best friend I don't wanna fight himmmm_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Anti-Inkling shotgun shells
It’s just pen ink mixed with water put into a shell
and loaded into the gun


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> FRIK THE FIRE NATION
> 
> *WATER TRIBES*


Frik your water we have a hotty named Zuko


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT


_noooo_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT


*clang clang* LET THE BATTLE BEGIN!


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _but hes my best friend I don't wanna fight himmmm_


*FIGHT ANYWAY THIS IS A MATTER OF HONOR*


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I CAN’T HELP IT
> WHEN I QUOTE A POST IT SHOWS THE ENTIRE CODE OF THE POST



wait, what if i...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Anti-Inkling shotgun shells
> It’s just pen ink mixed with water put into a shell
> and loaded into the gun


woah-


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *FIGHT ANYWAY*


noooooo


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *clang clang* LET THE BATTLE BEGIN!


FIGHT


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

This all got super violent super quick


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> wait, what if i...View attachment 293689


It worked


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

*GO TO WAR OVER ICE CREAM*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> This all got super violent super quick


Everyone is literally going to kill eachother


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

*Fighhhht mmmm  *


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> noooooo


FIGHT


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> FIGHT


FIGHT


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Everyone is literally going to kill eachother


that's how I like it


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

what is going on why is everyone fightong


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

Fight?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> what is going on why is everyone fightong


Ice cream


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

It seems this thread has reached it's TOURNAMENT AAAAAARC


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> what is going on why is everyone fightong


_Haha ice cream go brrrrrr_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

AVENGE ICECREAM


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I CAN’T HELP IT
> WHEN I QUOTE A POST IT SHOWS THE ENTIRE CODE OF THE POST


I don't see that unless I toggle BB code on?



Kurb said:


> Anti-Inkling shotgun shells
> It’s just pen ink mixed with water put into a shell
> and loaded into the gun


Why?


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ice cream


oh i see
*CMERE PINKSHADE*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Imma just chill in the deep brush, thankyouverymuch


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Pink shade more like dark shade ohohohoho


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Imma just chill in the deep brush, thankyouverymuch


NO ABSOLUTELY NOT I WILL BURN YOU WITH MY FIREE


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Pink shade more like dark shade ohohohoho


I approve this message now fight me


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Ouch the ice cream we have is too soft to leave bite marks when i bite it


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> oh i see
> *CMERE PINKSHADE*


*BET 1v1 ME COWARD*


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

_aaaaaaa no fight_


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> NO ABSOLUTELY NOT I WILL BURN YOU WITH MY FIREE


do you bite ice cream or lick it


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't see that unless I toggle BB code on?
> 
> 
> Why?


Because an inventive mind like mine needs to exercise


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> NO ABSOLUTELY NOT I WILL BURN YOU WITH MY FIREE


WHY? I’m not doing anything to hurt you


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Regardless i bit it though i can’t get any photos for proof :v


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I approve this message now fight me


K


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Ouch the ice cream we have is too soft to leave bite marks when i bite it


_wait did you actually t r y to?_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> do you bite ice cream or lick it


both


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Because an inventive mind like mine needs to exercise


You mean a violent mind...


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

ice craem


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Regardless i bit it though i can’t get any photos for proof :v


_I didn't think you'd actually do it but kudos to you man_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

i choose wiggle sword


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> both


burn in the boiler room of hell


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> both


oh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> WHY? I’m not doing anything to hurt you


Exactly


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> View attachment 293691
> i choose wiggle sword


if we’re doing that then i choose shotgun


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Help help if Evwirt burns down I’ll be a deer for who knows how long


----------



## Chris (Jul 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It seems this thread has reached it's TOURNAMENT AAAAAARC


Those are rarely good. How do I change the channel?


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> if we’re doing that then i choose shotgun


Stabby stabby


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You mean a violent mind...


yep


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

_im not fighting_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Those are rarely good. How do I change the channel?


hit the Home button on the banner


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _im not fighting_


_I challenge thee_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Those are rarely good. How do I change the channel?


_That’s what I wanna know_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Those are rarely good. How do I change the channel?


_no this is the best one trust us_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Fight already


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _I challenge thee_


_*but-*_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Fight already


*Agreed*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

I don't want to get splatted again...


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Those are rarely good. How do I change the channel?


YYH dark tournament would like to have a word with you


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Fight already


*no*

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Saltyy said:


> Fight already


*no*


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Help help if Evwirt burns down I’ll be a deer for who knows how long






dont worry i got this


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

Dromarch it be time for a _war_

Gather the ice cream, I'm goin in


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*but-*_


*ARE YOU BACKING DOWN FROM A DUEL??? FOR SHAME*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> hit the Home button on the banner


Or rather the Forums button and then click the forum you want to watch
Instead of this ring of fighting
There are plenty wholesome forums out there


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I didn't think you'd actually do it but kudos to you man_


_I’m not a coward unlike u >: D_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

THIS IS _WAR_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

_I don’t want to be a deer _


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _I’m not a coward unlike u >: D_


_*excuse me what the fricc did you just call me*_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Dromarch it be time for a _war_
> 
> Gather the ice cream, I'm goin in


I kinda forgot you were Nia until now


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Those are rarely good. How do I change the channel?


You don't. Enjoy Fairy Tail now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

THIS IS WAR


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*excuse me what the fricc did you just call me*_


_A c o w a r d nyohoho_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> _I don’t want to be a deer _


_Deer are great how dare you_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

So, when's the fight?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _I’m not a coward unlike u >: D_


oh dam


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*excuse me what the fricc did you just call me*_


*NO SWEAR*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

BRING ALL THE SHOTGUNS AND WEAPONS


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I kinda forgot you were Nia until now


i might have to change back if I don't know how to rp but we'll see
Uhh *prepares katana*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> So, when's the fight?


n o w


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Grab your weapon of choice 
This gon be more toxic than the entire Fallout series 
show no mercy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

ALL IN FAVOR OF JUST LICKING ICE CREAM SAY YMCA


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _A c o w a r d nyohoho_


_thats it lets fight_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> So, when's the fight?


Fight is always


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Please don't splat me... It hurts...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

*bends dat fire*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

AAAND BEGIN THE WAR!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _Deer are great how dare you_


_I mean they’re cool and all but I don’t like the feeling of hooves_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _thats it lets fight_


*FINALLY*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

can my weapon of choice be wakfu screenshots because that's the only thing I got


----------



## Chris (Jul 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You don't. Enjoy Fairy Tail now


I've never seen that. 

But I do like your Zuko avatar (pun unintended).


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Please don't splat me... It hurts...


no mercy will be shown


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> _I mean they’re cool and all but I don’t like the feeling of hooves_


_But you can do good steppy_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _thats it lets fight_


_Me fighting you is the equivalent of a mma fighter drop kicking a toddler _


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *bends dat fire*


Nonononono *starts putting out fire*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> can my weapon of choice be wakfu screenshots because that's the only thing I got


If they do any sort of damage it works


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Uh Uh what do I do


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *FINALLY*


*yes because no one calls me a coward and gets away with it*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> If they do any sort of damage it works


k

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020

*time to get some pew pew screenshots*


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *yes because no one calls me a coward and gets away with it*


_I mean I have multiple times

coward_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *bends dat fire*


_Mixtape bending_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

*sighs* You guys will probably like seeing the Octoling again anyway...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _But you can do good steppy_


_I can do better steppy with my human legs_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Me fighting you is the equivalent of a mma fighter drop kicking a toddler _


_are you saying I'm the equivalent to a toddler_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Uh Uh what do I do


Kill anything that moves


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

do not come near me
because i have a shotgun
and a mini sentry


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

cows have milk and now everyone's being called a coward 

what a twist


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Kill anything that moves


^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _are you saying I'm the equivalent to a toddler_


_No it’s a metaphor for how overkill it’d be_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _I mean I have multiple times
> 
> coward_


>:C
_meanies_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^


good plan


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Me fighting you is the equivalent of a mma fighter drop kicking a toddler _


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> _I can do better steppy with my human legs_


_I beg to differ try a steppy real quick_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _No it’s a metaphor for how overkill it’d be_


_wowie_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> >:C
> _meanies_


no u


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Kill anything that breathes, moves, or is alive


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


>


See you get it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Oh crud oh crud oh crud


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> >:C
> _meanies_


You’re point my friend?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

EVERYONE SHALL SHINAY


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

If you are all going to be this violent, then...


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Kill anything that breathes, moves, or is alive


_genocide?_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Kill anything that breathes, moves, or is alive


Or use a gun that costs thousands of dollars to fire for a couple seconds


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> You’re point my friend?


she's crazy ignore her


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> If you are all going to be this violent, then...


THERE IS NO ESCAPING


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> You’re point my friend?


You're all m e a n

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Saltyy said:


> she's crazy ignore her


_*excuse me*_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Or use a gun that costs thousands of dollars to fire for a couple seconds


....If we had awards this would be platinum


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> You're all m e a n


_*how dare you fight me*_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _genocide?_


YEP, ANYTHING THAT IS ALIVE WILL AND CAN BE SHOT


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> You're all m e a n


bet


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> YEP, ANYTHING THAT IS ALIVE WILL AND CAN BE SHOT


_Agreed_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Has anyone done anything yet?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

_So what do we do in this war, chuck ice cream at each other? Be careful chirren that’s a lot of sugar_


----------



## Chris (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Kill anything that breathes, moves, or is alive


If there weren't minors in this thread I'd have the absolute perfect song to share here.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Has anyone done anything yet?


We are setting up
Genocide will begin in exactly one minute
TIMER STARTSSS NOW


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Don’t mind me I’m hiding out don’t hurt me please


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _So what do we do in this war, chuck ice cream at each other? Be careful chirren that’s a lot of sugar_


you vinelord


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Mixtape bending_


It's a fire mixtape bro.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _So what do we do in this war, chuck ice cream at each other? Be careful chirren that’s a lot of sugar_


_more sugar the better and you can't stop me_


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

guys pls stop fighting i only have a cheese sword


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Has anyone done anything yet?


I'm getting screen shots

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Enxssi said:


> View attachment 293696guys pls stop fighting i only have a cheese sword


Yum


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Nonononono *starts putting out fire*


*Bends more of far fire*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

I have something...


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 293696guys pls stop fighting i only have a cheese sword


_And i still only have that gun from that one drawing battle_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I've never seen that.
> 
> But I do like your Zuko avatar (pun unintended).


O h my gosh the admin loves my Zuko avatar such honor. Thanks


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

aaaaa screenshots are gonna take so long


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 293696guys pls stop fighting i only have a cheese sword


Is the sword made of cheese

_Can I eat it_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> O h my gosh the admin loves my Zuko avatar such honor. Thanks


_Honor you say??_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Bends more of far fire*


Nonononono nonononono *even quicker this time*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I have something...


Just in time, because 
TIMER HAS EXPIRED
BEGIN GENOCIDE


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Just in time, because
> TIMER HAS EXPIRED
> BEGIN GENOCIDE


WHAT NO


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

I love how there's a fight going on in this thread and there's even a mod here


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> WHAT NO


What yes


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> WHAT NO


GRAB YOUR SCREENSHOTS QUICKLY BECAUSE WE’RE NOT STOPPING


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> GRAB YOUR SCREENSHOTS QUICKLY BECAUSE WE’RE NOT STOPPING


NOOOO


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I love how there's a fight going on in this thread and there's even a mod here


_*Anything goes if it’s for entertainment *_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I love how there's a fight going on in this thread and there's even a mod here


Vrisnem is best mod


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _*Anything goes if it’s for entertainment *_


ah yes "entertainment"


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

SOUND THE PURGE ALARM
*BUEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Vrisnem is best mod


 ^


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ^


^


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Help @Milky star is committing arson on Evwirt it has to be a crime to set fire to a national wilderness


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ah yes "entertainment"


*WERE GONNA GET SO MANY RATINGS*

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Help @Milky star is committing arson on Evwirt it has to be a crime to set fire to a national wilderness


Ooooo can I join


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

THERE'S SO MUCH LAG SPARE ME I NEED SCREENSHOTS


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Help @Milky star is committing arson on Evwirt it has to be a crime to set fire to a national wilderness


No the purge alarm has sounded
Who’s getting shot first?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> No the purge alarm has sounded
> Who’s getting shot first?


Me, please.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> No the purge alarm has sounded
> Who’s getting shot first?


you, once I get screenshots


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

why is this thread going so fast


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why is this thread going so fast


We're naruto running


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> you, once I get screenshots


remember i have a sentry gun
level 3
and a shotgun


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> No the purge alarm has sounded
> Who’s getting shot first?


_Oh no it’s the purge that means arson is legal_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> We're naruto running


_nyoom_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> remember i have a sentry gun
> level 3
> and a shotgun


I'm level 20


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> _Oh no it’s the purge that means arson is legal_


W h a t


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

and it's my lowest level character


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> _Oh no it’s the purge that means arson is legal_


That means I can steal stuff, right?
omg arcade here I come


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

I spent forever typing this thing

my friend took 3 hours to respond and was typing the whole time

she just said “lol”

*I volunteer her for the first death*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I'm level 20


A level 3 sentry
The only way to take it down is
i won’t say it /)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

_help I can’t stand being a deer_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Honor you say??_


yes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> A level 3 sentry
> The only way to take it down is
> i won’t say it /)


prepare for my civil rights beam


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

Piracy is legal during the purge


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> _help I can’t stand being a deer_


_then sit down_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

WHY ARE THEY GOING TO RENAME THE SERVERS


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Ah it’s times like these that call for war crimes


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> prepare for my civil rights beam


it’ll shoot you before you can shoot your gun


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _then sit down_


 You know what I meant


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> prepare for my civil rights beam


Hey that’s my thing And also a spy can take down sentries


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Who wants to be stabbed by my wiggle sword I take requests


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it’ll shoot you before you can shoot your gun


Bold of you to assume I have one


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

alright i finished making the anti-inkling shotgun shells
where is seastar


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Who wants to be stabbed by my wiggle sword I take requests


Me first I call dibs
I call shotgun


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Who wants to be stabbed by my wiggle sword I take requests


_me please_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You know what I meant


_My statement still


*Stands


hehehehehehehehehe*_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> alright i finished making the anti-inkling shotgun shells
> where is seastar


So a water gun?


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _me please_


I got you gamer stabby stabby


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> So a water gun?


Shotgun shells with ink and water in them
so yeah


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Me first I call dibs
> I call shotgun


All are welcome to die by my wiggle sword


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

I've asked to be stabbed and shot yet no one has


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I got you gamer stabby stabby


: D


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

_then all of a sudden...!



charlie leaped out of nowhere! (woah)_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Me first I call dibs
> I call shotgun


I call shotgun


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _My statement still
> 
> 
> *Stands
> ...


It’s not helping me I don’t wanna be trapped as a deer


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 293703


_gibe_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I've asked to be stabbed and shot yet no one has


*LIES AND SLANDER*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

if enxssi can draw i can use screenshots


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s not helping me I don’t wanna be trapped as a deer


_You have to admit I did the haha funny_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> All are welcome to die by my wiggle sword


_Well you know what they say



_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

and for the record her name is in fact, "civil rights beam"


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I've asked to be stabbed and shot yet no one has


*shoots Frogslime*
there goes one shell
my special ammo is not being used until seastar walks in


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s not helping me I don’t wanna be trapped as a deer


I'm trapped as an Inkling fused with an Octoling...


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

This thread rn


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Uh.... _wait w h a t_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm trapped as an Inkling fused with an Octoling...


oh god oh god
THE MOMENT IS HERE *frantic loading*
*shoots*
alright


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Man this war stuff is cool and all but have you tried taking a nap?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *shoots Frogslime*
> there goes one shell
> my special ammo is not being used until seastar walks in


This’ll be fun or of context


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm trapped as an Inkling fused with an Octoling...


Yea I know it’s bad enough that it happens who knows how long it’ll take Evwirt to recover I don’t wanna be stuck as a deer


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Man this war stuff is cool and all but have you tried taking a nap?


_a nap sounds good rn ngl_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Man this war stuff is cool and all but have you tried taking a nap?


*...And then war???*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

NO DONT TAKE IT OUT OF CONTEXT


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _a nap sounds good rn ngl_


_Yea or try looking at some Transformers like, have you seen how sick they are?_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _a nap sounds good rn ngl_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *...And then war???*


_Nah build some Bionicles or something_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

wait are we still killing everyone or napping


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea I know it’s bad enough that it happens who knows how long it’ll take Evwirt to recover I don’t wanna be stuck as a deer


_Maybe if we set it on fire EVEN MORE-_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


>


you do understand we can just walk around ot


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Man this war stuff is cool and all but have you tried taking a nap?


Yes yes yes yes yes I’d rather take a nap than be a one-person fire crew fighting to keep my thumbs


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> wait are we still killing everyone or napping


we’re killing everyone


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

if we're napping it sounds good

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Kurb said:


> we’re killing everyone


ah good


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> you do understand we can just walk around ot


I feel like the noise would rupture your eardrums


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> you do understand we can just walk around ot


Shhhhhhh


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Nah build some Bionicles or something_


*THEN THE BIONICLES BECOME OUR ARMY AND DESTROY THE UNIVERSE PERFECT*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

anyways so Frogslime and Seastar are dead


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> we’re killing everyone


_*Napping you cat faced coward*_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*Napping you cat faced coward*_


No u


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

_sleeeeeepy time_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *THEN THE BIONICLES BECOME OUR ARMY AND DESTROY THE UNIVERSE PERFECT*


No then we have a sleepover with pizza rolls and stuff


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> anyways so Frogslime and Seastar are dead


AH


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

FOOOOOOOOLS! YOU WON'T STAND A CHANCE AGAINST THE ULTIMATE SCIENTIST'S MULTI LOAD PHOTON ERASER!!!!


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> No u


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> No then we have a sleepover with pizza rolls and stuff


_Poison pizza rolls???_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> No then we have a sleepover with pizza rolls and stuff


_yes pls_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 293709
> FOOOOOOOOLS! YOU WON'T STAND A CHANCE AGAINST THE ULTIMATE SCIENTIST'S MULTI LOAD PHOTON ERASER!!!!


So it erases light?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _Poison pizza rolls???_


_*what*_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 293709
> FOOOOOOOOLS! YOU WON'T STAND A CHANCE AGAINST THE ULTIMATE SCIENTIST'S MULTI LOAD PHOTON ERASER!!!!


*Nerddddddd*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 293709
> FOOOOOOOOLS! YOU WON'T STAND A CHANCE AGAINST THE ULTIMATE SCIENTIST'S MULTI LOAD PHOTON ERASER!!!!


A PHOTON IS LIGHT YOU TROGLODYTE


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _Poison pizza rolls???_


Frozen pizza rolls are bad but that’s a bit of an exaggeration


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 293709
> FOOOOOOOOLS! YOU WON'T STAND A CHANCE AGAINST THE ULTIMATE SCIENTIST'S MULTI LOAD PHOTON ERASER!!!!


What does it do? Hopefully not defoliate everything


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Frozen pizza rolls are bad but that’s a bit of an exaggeration


_Fair enough_


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> So it erases light?







idk it's a reference to this


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

I read a book on quantum physics and you expect me to not know what a photon is


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

How's... everything going?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

*pant pant* okay that’s the last of the fires...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

idk what's happening but

pew pew lazer beam or somethin


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _Fair enough_


_Just a normal sleepover with Nintendo games and pokemon cards_


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I read a book on quantum physics and you expect me to not know what a photon is


don't judge me it was from a name generator


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> How's... everything going?


...well we just killed your counterpart so.......


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> How's... everything going?


I’m starting to get the fires under control


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> don't judge me it was from a name generator


_We judge all we want friend_

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Just a normal sleepover with Nintendo games and pokemon cards_


_Can I bring sword_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

pew pew


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Just a normal sleepover with Nintendo games and pokemon cards_


_I havent had a sleep over with anyone besides my cousins in so long_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _We judge all we want friend_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020
> 
> ...


I have some rare ones but i’ll exclude those
ONLY THE LAST 3 ALIVE MAY GO TO THE SLEEPOVER


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ...well we just killed your counterpart so.......


Killing a person’s counterpart is a JoJo reference


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

p e w p e w


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

(pew pew pew)


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> p e w p e w


_That is not the sound a sword makes you *fool*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Smokey the Bear wouldn’t approve of some of y’all’s behavior


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _We judge all we want friend_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020
> 
> ...


_Only foam swords so we can make one of those blanket forts and have an epic fight_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Killing a person’s counterpart is a JoJo reference


EVERYTHING IS A GODDANG JOJO REFERENCE THESE DAYS


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Killing a person’s counterpart is a JoJo reference


_you mean everything is a jojo reference_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I have some rare ones but i’ll exclude those
> ONLY THE LAST 3 ALIVE MAY GO TO THE SLEEPOVER


_Actually everyone’s invited_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _That is not the sound a sword makes you *fool*_


im a mage you fool


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Only foam swords so we can make one of those blanket forts and have an epic fight_


_that sounds fun I wish we could-_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> EVERYTHING IS A GODDANG JOJO REFERENCE THESE DAYS





ohare01 said:


> _you mean everything is a jojo reference_


These


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Actually everyone’s invited_


yes but who can make it out alive


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> im a mage you fool


*So you’re a nerd-*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

mage which in fact will both trigger ohare01 and that they pray to all the gods in wakfu


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> mage which in fact will both trigger ohare01 and that they pray to all the gods in wakfu


_hhhhhhh_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> yes but who can make it out alive


Everyone cause i used my stand [Old Town Road] to turn all the weapons into marketable plushies


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

SCIENCE RULES!
[charlie is preparing her omega photon pistol]


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

ah


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *So you’re a nerd-*


literally they studied other people to steal their magic so they could be cool and do more stuff than them


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

the book i read


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Everyone cause i used my stand [Old Town Road] to turn all the weapons into marketable plushies


_Tbh I’d buy a sword plush_

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Saltyy said:


> literally they studied other people to steal their magic so they could be cool and do more stuff than them


_Studying is studying accept thy fate_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I havent had a sleep over with anyone besides my cousins in so long_


I'm finna have one friday oop


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> SCIENCE RULES!
> [charlie is preparing her omega photon pistol]


So a flashlight


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Everyone cause i used my stand [Old Town Road] to turn all the weapons into marketable plushies


turn everything into marketable plushies


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _Tbh I’d buy a sword plush_


_Ikr, i remember seeing weapon shaped pillows so you could have a proper pillow fight_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> SCIENCE RULES!
> [charlie is preparing her omega photon pistol]


_Nerddddd_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> turn everything into marketable plushies


_id buy one that looks like Josuke ngl_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Ikr, i remember seeing weapon shaped pillows so you could have a proper pillow fight_


_*I NEED THIS IN MY LIFE NOW AMAZON HERE I COME*_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

I have my shotgun loaded in case Seastar comes again
Anyways, where’s Vrisnem?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> turn everything into marketable plushies


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I have my shotgun loaded in case Seastar comes again
> Anyways, where’s Vrisnem?


_he gone_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Weapon plushes sound amazing


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _Nerddddd_


you are next if you dont stop acting a fool


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

I’m just hiding by with several barrels of water just in case


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 293714


wow I look ugly


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _he gone_


he’s probably watching everyone get shot

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m just hiding by with several barrels of water just in case


...how will the water help


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

*arranges storage while posting*


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> he’s probably watching everyone get shot


_mayhaps and he's probably laughing his butt off_


----------



## Chris (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I love how there's a fight going on in this thread and there's even a mod here


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

_You already know what it is babyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you are next if you dont stop acting a fool


*Bet*

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 293716View attachment 293715
> _You already know what it is babyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!_


:000000000


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


>


Told y’all


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ...well we just killed your counterpart so.......


*Splatted. She's still alive.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ...how will the water help


To put out the wildfires


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


>


ah the tbt overlord has once again shown his face in the dumpster fire


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

I couldn’t find a sword plush on sale for amazon but I found this-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I couldn’t find a sword plush on sale for amazon but I found this- View attachment 293717


wow that's definitely classified as a weapon


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _you mean everything is a jojo reference_


_why did @Seastar "love" this she doesn't know a thing about jojo_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *Splatted. She's still alive.


NOT AGAIN
I WASN’T READY
*frantic loading, again*
*shoots*
alright i’m safe


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> NOT AGAIN
> I WASN’T READY
> *frantic loading, again*
> *shoots*
> alright i’m safe


She’s like one of the most harmless of us why are you going after her


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> wow that's definitely classified as a weapon


_~Interior design is my passion~_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> NOT AGAIN
> I WASN’T READY
> *frantic loading, again*
> *shoots*
> alright i’m safe


what if I shoot you with cucumbers your a cat


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what if I shoot you with cucumbers your a cat


NO
NOOOOOOO
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> NO
> NOOOOOOO
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


>


that’s a cucumber with a gun
anyways my regular bullets are in the gun


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _why did @Seastar "love" this she doesn't know a thing about jojo_


I hear that said a lot hhhhhh



Kurb said:


> NOT AGAIN
> I WASN’T READY
> *frantic loading, again*
> *shoots*
> alright i’m safe


That hurt... a lot...


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I hear that said a lot hhhhhh
> 
> 
> That hurt... a lot...


_oh wowie_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> that’s a cucumber with a gun
> anyways my regular bullets are in the gun


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

HAHAHAHAH! TAKE THIS!
[one of you gets gOT]


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

So who do i shoot now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 293718
> HAHAHAHAH! TAKE THIS!
> [one of you gets gOT]


not it


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> So a flashlight


wait-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 293718
> HAHAHAHAH! TAKE THIS!
> [one of you gets gOT]


Not me


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


>


**bang bang bang bang**


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

wait im gonna spin a wheel and whoever it lands on gets got


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 293718
> HAHAHAHAH! TAKE THIS!
> [one of you gets gOT]


I am already d i e d from Pinkshade's wiggle sword


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

who is still alive


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

I really don't like switching species against my will...


----------



## Chris (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Told y’all


I went to make a drink and suddenly the thread advanced 7+ pages.


Saltyy said:


> ah the tbt overlord has once again shown his face in the dumpster fire


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> **bang bang bang bang**


*you cannot defeat the cucumber feeble code cat 

don't make me put a 2 in your 1011110 code*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I went to make a drink and suddenly the thread advanced 7+ pages.


Because we’re in the middle of_ war_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I went to make a drink and suddenly the thread advanced 7+ pages.


_we're having too much fun as you can see_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I went to make a drink and suddenly the thread advanced 7+ pages.


that's the beauty of the basement fire, it'll be super active and when you come back to do something on it, its dead


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *you cannot defeat the cucumber feeble code cat
> 
> don't make me put a 2 in your 1011110 code*


**BANGBANGBANGBANG**


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

but who is still alive


----------



## Chris (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Because we’re in the middle of_ war_


I have a mild obsession with war-related history and media. I even write fiction about war. I'll observe.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> but who is still alive


Me


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

tmw the figure you brought 2 days ago already breaks while you were fiddling around with it :/


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Me


Me


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> but who is still alive


I respawned twice sooooo


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I have a mild obsession with war-related history and media. I even write fiction about war. I'll observe.


then this is going to be the weirdest war you'll ever witness


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I have a mild obsession with war-related history and media. I even write fiction about war. I'll observe.


_you know what this started over?

*ICE CREAM*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> but who is still alive


I’m not in this war I just want Evwirt to live so I’m not trapped as a deer


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I respawned twice sooooo


yes but dying once counts as being dead

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m not in this war I just want Evwirt to live so I’m not trapped as a deer


TIME TO COMMIT A R S O N


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> tmw the figure you brought 2 days ago already breaks while you were fiddling around with it :/


Oh :C


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

What’d I miss


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> yes but dying once counts as being dead
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020
> 
> ...


Could you please don’t


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> yes but dying once counts as being dead


But I'm still here....


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _you know what this started over?
> 
> *ICE CREAM*_


that's the best war tho


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Arson has successfully been committed against Evwirt


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

aaaaaaa


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> But I'm still here....


then it’d be unfair since you’d never technically die


----------



## Chris (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> tmw the figure you brought 2 days ago already breaks while you were fiddling around with it :/


That is so unfortunate.  

I have a miniature of Alphinaud Leveilleur (the guy in my avatar) on my desk. Knocked it over cleaning the other day. Luckily didn't break but I was so worried it had. Just goes to show that cleaning is the devil's chore.



ohare01 said:


> _you know what this started over?
> 
> *ICE CREAM*_


Something else I can't consume. Dairy is evil.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

*frantically putting out fires*


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> that's the best war tho


_*ice cream war*_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Arson has successfully been committed against Evwirt


.....I might splat you for that.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Kurb said:


> then it’d be unfair since you’d never technically die


I didn't even want to be in a war


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .....I might splat you for that.


It's a cat you need cucumbers which I may/may not be able to provide


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> yes but dying once counts as being dead
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020
> 
> ...







No


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .....I might splat you for that.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020
> 
> ...


we go down _together _then


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

I wanna deck out my switch with cute stuff but idk it's 28 dollars


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 293719
> No


Uhhh what's that wheel for


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 293719
> No


rigged
remember i still have a shotgun
which is more effe against a flashlight


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> *frantically putting out fires*


Would ink help?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I wanna deck out my switch with cute stuff but idk it's 28 dollars


This is a war thread


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> This is a war thread


shhhhh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

How much arson did you commit Kurb


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> rigged
> remember i still have a shotgun
> which is more effe against a flashlight


well you're blind now soooo


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Would ink help?


Ink’s water/notwater ratio is not enough to put out a fire
its like tar

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> How much arson did you commit Kurb


a lot


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Would ink help?


Yesh Yesh yesh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

*shoots cucumber gun at kurb*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Help! Help! I don’t wanna be a deer!!!!!


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *shoots cucumber gun at kurb*


i’m blind so i can’t see it
anyways **BANGBANGBANGBANGBANGBANGBANGBANGBANGBANG**


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yesh Yesh yesh


Kurb said no. Is he right or...?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Help! Help! I don’t wanna be a deer!!!!!


can't help ya kid

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Kurb said:


> i’m blind so i can’t see it
> anyways **BANGBANGBANGBANGBANGBANGBANGBANGBANGBANG**


*bangbangbangbangbangbangbangbang*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> can't help ya kid


 *puts out another fire*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> can't help ya kid
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020
> 
> ...


shouldn't you already be dead now


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Can I burn things now?


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

brb gotta draw another thing


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Can I burn things now?


Yes
 Burn everything that exists


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Yes
> Burn everything that exists


What-


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> *puts out another fire*


*starts shooting ink at the burning forest*


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

oh no


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

*bends dat fire and burns Kurb* :>


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Yes
> Burn everything that exists


W h a t


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> shouldn't you already be dead now


 no why


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Can I burn things now?


No please don’t it’s almost to the point that I’ll be stuck as a deer


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *starts shooting ink at the burning forest*


This place starting to look like Australia
_starts roasting marshmellow_

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Saltyy said:


> no why


i shot you _several _times


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *starts shooting ink at the burning forest*


isn't ink flammable


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

_this is a dumpster fire thread now_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> This place starting to look like Australia
> _starts roasting marshmellow_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020
> ...


_i'm not out of hp _


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

I


Saltyy said:


> isn't ink flammable


i think

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Saltyy said:


> _i'm not out of hp _


well you’re almost 
*bangbangbangbang*


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

please don't destroy evwirt i want wild child to become a hooman again


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> isn't ink flammable


yes.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> yes.


Well that forest is gone
Anyways who wants smores


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> please don't destroy evwirt i want wild child to become a hooman again


*destroys exactly that*

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Kurb said:


> Well that forest is gone
> Anyways who wants smores


 m e


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Well that forest is gone
> Anyways who wants smores


Can dead peoe have s’mores


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> isn't ink flammable


Oh... it is? Sorry, nobody wanted to teach me how to do anything in Inkopolis...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I
> 
> i think
> 
> ...


i have healing spells and summons


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Can dead peoe have s’mores


Yes
You just have to break a stick and a smore so they’ll be ghosts too

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Saltyy said:


> i have healing spells and summons


i shot you before you could heal yk


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Yes
> You just have to break a stick and a smore so they’ll be ghosts too


*yeet cucumber over there*


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *destroys exactly that*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020
> 
> ...


you're about to get got


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *yeet cucumber over there*


SHOOT IT
*several more bangs that i don’t want to write out*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

*yeets fire everywhere*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

....Milk isn't flammable right?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> SHOOT IT
> *several more bangs that i don’t want to write out*


then there's cucumber juice everywhere


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....Milk isn't flammable right?


do not 
let the arson be committed


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

Mm s’more corpses


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> then there's cucumber juice everywhere


Yes but cucumber juice isn’t scary


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Our post count is going up fast


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

...dudes seriously?!?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Yes but cucumber juice isn’t scary


*throws metal cube that opens up to be a cucumber*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

*reloads flamethrower*
smokey the bear is angry


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ...dudes seriously?!?


I got shot and stabbed, how are you?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *throws metal cube that opens up to be a cucumber*


*more bangs*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> do not
> let the arson be committed


There's something very wrong with you...
*starts pouring milk on some of the fire*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

We didn’t start the fire, it was always burning since the worlds been turning


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *more bangs*


*throws 100 metal cubes*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> There's something very wrong with you...
> *starts pouring milk on some of the fire*


*uses flamethrower and flare gun to make things worse*

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Saltyy said:


> *throws 100 metal cubes*


*bangbangbang etc.*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *uses flamethrower and flare gun to make things worse*


*throws more metal cubes*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> We didn’t start the fire, it was always burning since the worlds been turning


We should make a parody but it’s based around the basement


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *throws more metal cubes*


*walks away*


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ...dudes seriously?!?


_oh no_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *walks away*


*throws around you*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *uses flamethrower and flare gun to make things worse*


REALLY?!


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

*


Saltyy said:


> *throws around you*


*shoots flare gun at saltty*
stop before i do again


----------



## Chris (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> We didn’t start the fire, it was always burning since the worlds been turning



If that song gets stuck in my head your account will be suspended.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

_aaaaaaaaaaa
this is insane_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> We should make a parody but it’s based around the basement


Good idea


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> If that song gets stuck in my head your account will be suspended.


no don't suspend him anyone but him


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> If that song gets stuck in my head your account will be suspended.


oooooh


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> If that song gets stuck in my head your account will be suspended.


_*Hey now uhh i didn’t say a thing*_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Now who else wants s’mores


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

@Milky star takes damage!
get got


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> If that song gets stuck in my head your account will be suspended.


that's the best reason to get banned


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> If that song gets stuck in my head your account will be suspended.


THAT'S SUCH A POWERFUL ATTACK!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

*screaming squid sounds* Stop setting everything on fire!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *
> 
> *shoots flare gun at saltty*
> stop before i do again


It's a flare gun

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Seastar said:


> *screaming squid sounds* Stop setting everything on fire!


no


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 293726
> @Milky star takes damage!
> get got
> View attachment 293727


”futuristic flamethrower”


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I got shot and stabbed, how are you?


I’m a *deer*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *screaming squid sounds* Stop setting everything on fire!


no  ❤


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ”futuristic flamethrower”View attachment 293728


_shut_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> that's the best reason to get banned


Banned because Billy Joel


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> If that song gets stuck in my head your account will be suspended.


 W a i t h o l d o n


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Banned because Billy Joel


not the ban thread


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

So now the forest is gone
who wants to set off fireworks


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> not the ban thread


*banned for opposing me*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> So now the forest is gone
> who wants to set off fireworks


NOT YET THE UPDATE ISN'T OUT


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> So now the forest is gone
> who wants to set off fireworks


STOP SETTING THINGS ON FIRE, YOU ARSONIST! DON'T MAKE ME GET GOT YOU!


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> STOP SETTING THINGS ON FIRE, YOU ARSONIST! DON'T MAKE ME GET GOT YOU!


I‘LL LIGHT YOU ON FIRE, NERD!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> So now the forest is gone
> who wants to set off fireworks


This is doing wonders for the environment.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> So now the forest is gone
> who wants to set off fireworks


You're a maniac.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Off to make my basement parody


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You're a maniac.


Correct.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

_


Spoiler: Mods not allowed to read this



GUYS VRISNEM IS HERE, QUICKLY COUNT IN THE MODS THREAD


_


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I‘LL LIGHT YOU ON FIRE, NERD!


WHO ARE *YOU *CALLLING A NERD?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> _
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mods not allowed to read this
> ...


YOU SHOULDN’TVE SAID THAT NOOO


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Correct.


Okay you get splatted next


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> WHO ARE *YOU *CALLLING A NERD?


YOU! DID I STUTTER, YOU LAB COAT WEARING NERD?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Everything must be set on fire


----------



## Chris (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> THAT'S SUCH A POWERFUL ATTACK!



I just realised I have the tools to win the war at my disposable. How did it take this long for that to occur to me?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> YOU SHOULDN’TVE SAID THAT NOOO


mods have to obey forum laws and I made that law


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> _
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mods not allowed to read this
> ...


He will definitely read it


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I just realised I have the tools to win the war at my disposable. How did it take this long for that to occur to me?


Oh no
_oh no_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I just realised I have the tools to win the war at my disposable. How did it take this long for that to occur to me?


oh no.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I just realised I have the tools to win the war at my disposable. How did it take this long for that to occur to me?


_*wait dont ban us all noooo*_


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> YOU! DID I STUTTER, YOU LAB COAT WEARING NERD?


YEAH? WELL...YOU...uhh...
SAYS YOU! YOU'RE A CODER! YOU HACKERMAN! YOU HAVE NO RIGHT TO CALL ME A NERD!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*wait dont ban us all noooo*_


haha time to get ban


----------



## Chris (Jul 29, 2020)

Do I win? 

(this thread will unlock at :47 past the hour)


----------



## Chris (Jul 29, 2020)

I declare myself King of the world. Welcome to the New World Order.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I declare myself King of the world. Welcome to the New World Order.


undeclared by order of the basement


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

ok, its decided
@Vrisnem is the winner of the war!


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> YEAH? WELL...YOU...uhh...
> SAYS YOU! YOU'RE A CODER! YOU HACKERMAN! YOU HAVE NO RIGHT TO CALL ME A NERD!


YOU STUDIED CHEM! AT LEAST MAJOR IN SOMETHING _USEFUL_, YA LAB COAT WEARING, BIOWEAPON USING, SON OF A ——-


Vrisnem said:


> I declare myself King of the world. Welcome to the New World Order.


also don’t make me use my flare gun vrisnem 
that’s like bringing a nuke to a brawl on the side of the road


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I declare myself King of the world. Welcome to the New World Order.


_how could you_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ok, its decided
> @Vrisnem is the winner of the war!


no it's unlocked


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I declare myself King of the world. Welcome to the New World Order.






I go off for 3 minutes to make this and I’m locked out lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

*vrisnem made the fatal mistake of unlocking*


----------



## Chris (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ok, its decided
> @Vrisnem is the winner of the war!


For that I promise not to set the scorpions on you.


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 29, 2020)

hello


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Please tell me this means it's over...
What do we do about Evwirt, though?


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

vrisnem is too powerful! he'll just close the thread again!


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Please tell me this means it's over...
> What do we do about Evwirt, though?


Nothing, except roast mashmallows and set off fireworks


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *vrisnem made the fatal mistake of unlocking*


_but if he didn't unlock it we'd be homeless
this is my new home_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> vrisnem is too powerful! he'll just close the thread again!


that's why you spam a different thread 
no dont


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> vrisnem is too powerful! he'll just close the thread again!


USE YOUR BIOWEAPONS
YOU STUDIED _CHEM OF ALL THINGS _SO MAKE SOME


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _but if he didn't unlock it we'd be homeless
> this is my new home_


uhhh invade lptpw as a riot


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Nothing, except roast mashmallows and set off fireworks


I don't want to hear your heartless input for this.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

if it gets locked we riot


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> uhhh invade lptpw as a riot


_it would get locked_

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Saltyy said:


> if it gets locked we riot


_*where*_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

*lights firework*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> if it gets locked we riot


No way am I doing that.


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

at least i survived, with both of my characters alive (one with a cheese sword)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Do I win?
> 
> (this thread will unlock at :47 past the hour)


Had this been any longer, the rest of the basement would’ve been flooded by the ice cream war.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

whatever gets locked riot in a different thread


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Who wants marshmallows?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> No way am I doing that.


Yes way child


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

I’m not happy with a lot of yall


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> USE YOUR BIOWEAPONS
> YOU STUDIED _CHEM OF ALL THINGS _SO MAKE SOME


_*YOU'RE A HACKER THIS IS A INTERNET FORUM*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

hmm not locked yet, no riot yet


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m not happy with a lot of yall


Are you happy with me? c:


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _*YOU'RE A HACKER THIS IS A INTERNET FORUM*_


WHAT AM I SUPPOSED TO DO?
USE BASIC FUNCTIONS?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

disappointing I was hoping to get myself banned


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Are you happy with me? c:


Did you contribute to arson?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m not happy with a lot of yall


Nobody told me ink was flammable until after... 
Speaking of which...
OW OW OW OW OW OW


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Did you contribute to arson?


yep!


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Did you contribute to arson?


No-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

why are mods peaceful usually


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> WHAT AM I SUPPOSED TO DO?
> USE BASIC FUNCTIONS?


_*I'M EXPECTING YOU TO DO SOMETHING*_


----------



## Chris (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> USE YOUR BIOWEAPONS
> YOU STUDIED _CHEM OF ALL THINGS _SO MAKE SOME


Bad time to mention I worked with viruses in a molecular biology lab until lockdown started? Bring it on!


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Bad time to mention I worked with viruses in a molecular biology lab until lockdown started? Bring it on!


_*bruh*_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Bad time to mention I worked with viruses in a molecular biology lab until lockdown started? Bring it on!


GUYS
GUYSSSS
HE HAS _ACTUAL _BIOWEAPONS


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Bad time to mention I worked with viruses in a molecular biology lab until lockdown started? Bring it on!


so do we stand a chance or not?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> why are mods peaceful usually


_I used to be scared of mods but Vrisnem cool
they're friend_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> yep!


Yea I’m not happy with you


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> GUYS
> GUYSSSS
> HE HAS _ACTUAL _BIOWEAPONS


*YOU HAVE TO DO SOMETHING*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I used to be scared of mods but Vrisnem cool
> they're friend_


until they lock threads


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *YOU HAVE TO DO SOMETHING*


WHAT? SHOOT HIM?


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> WHAT? SHOOT HIM?


YOU'RE THE ONLY ONE HERE WHO KNOWS HOW TO CODE


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> WHAT? SHOOT HIM?


WE'RE POWERLESS HE'S A MOD WE'LL GET BANNED


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> until they lock threads


_ok true
but vrisnem gave us this thread and is playing along so I forgibe_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

*BANGBANGBANG ETC.*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

KURB CODE YOURSELF AS AN ADMIN TO BAN MODS


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I used to be scared of mods but Vrisnem cool
> they're friend_


I'm friends with some mods/admins on another website-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

...so, does anyone know how to regrow a forest?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> YOU'RE THE ONLY ONE HERE WHO KNOWS HOW TO CODE


_I'm gonna learn next year_


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ...so, does anyone know how to regrow a forest?


trees


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ...so, does anyone know how to regrow a forest?


sadidas


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

Imagine someone finds an archived version of this site, and then they read this thread.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ...so, does anyone know how to regrow a forest?


Not in under four years, no. Even then i’d practice Pyro gameplay in it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I'm gonna learn next year_


future hacked admin please don't lock lptpw


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Imagine someone finds an archived version of this site, and then they read this thread.


They’ll realize we started this over milk


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Imagine someone finds an archived version of this site, and then they read this thread.


it'll make them too powerful


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Everybody gangsta til 
Not open for further replies


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> WE'RE POWERLESS HE'S A MOD WE'LL GET BANNED


I mean he can’t do much if he’s in the hospital


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> future hacked admin please don't lock lptpw


_what if I do_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> They’ll realize we started this over milk


*ice cream

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I mean he can’t do much if he’s in the hospital


_no don't_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> trees


...quickly regrow a forest?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I mean he can’t do much if he’s in the hospital


*places flare in flare gun*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ...so, does anyone know how to regrow a forest?


Uh... I have a really dumb idea...
*heads to Youtube*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *places flare in flare gun*


_NO DON'T_


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ...quickly regrow a forest?


dig up trees from other islands, plant them


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> _NO DON'T_


I DO WHAT I WANT
*pew*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

300 PAGES COMING IN HOT

edit: that was a mistake


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Not in under four years, no. Even then i’d practice Pyro gameplay in it


_I can’t spend 4 years like this_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

WOOO WOOP


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> dig up trees from other islands, plant them


Ah yes because this is animal crossing


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ah yes because this is animal crossing


oh what


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

so many PAGES


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I DO WHAT I WANT
> *pew*


charlie will blast you with her flashlight


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ah yes because this is animal crossing


It's an animal crossing forum

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



lissiecat said:


> so many PAGES


welcome to the dumpster fire


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> so many PAGES


You missed a lot


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 29, 2020)

so what's the current story here


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> It's an animal crossing forum
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020
> 
> ...


_animal crossing irl anyone?_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> so many PAGES


oh it’s you
the person who tried to murder me in my sleep


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Burn the forest


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> so what's the current story here


Arson


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> so many PAGES






once again, I feel this is relevant.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> so what's the current story here


A war started over ice cream and kurb committed arson


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> oh it’s you
> the person who tried to murder me in my sleep


Wait you still sleep?


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> so many PAGES


dare you to go through the pages of that war we had


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Burn the forest


^^^^


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> oh it’s you
> the person who tried to murder me in my sleep


hides knife behind back
idk what you're talking about????


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

1 page forms every minute


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Wait you still sleep?


Yep, seven hours.
I bet she had a knife in my back 6 of those hours


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> so what's the current story here


We got in a war over ice cream and the woods I’m trapped in got burned so my secondary curse set in


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 29, 2020)

ah ok


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Yep, seven hours.
> I bet she had a knife in my back 6 of those hours


:0

I only sleep 5 seconds when necessary


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> 1 page forms every minute


Y e s


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

Who knew an Animal Crossing forum would have so much death and destruction


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

I just want


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

I have this song stuck in my head and it’s now my official theme song


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Who knew an Animal Crossing forum would have so much death and destruction


and we claim we're the wholesome community


----------



## Chris (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _*bruh*_





Kurb said:


> GUYS
> GUYSSSS
> HE HAS _ACTUAL _BIOWEAPONS





Saltyy said:


> so do we stand a chance or not?



Not kidding! 







Covered up the company/my real name, of course.



ohare01 said:


> _I used to be scared of mods but Vrisnem cool
> they're friend_



We're not scary, promise!


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Who knew an Animal Crossing forum would have so much death and destruction


 when you put it like that LMAO


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I have this song stuck in my head and it’s now my official theme song


If it's Bill wurtz it's welcome here


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ...quickly regrow a forest?


My headphones are broken so I can't hear it but here you goooo


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> so what's the current story here


we started a war over ice cream, and all i had was a cheese sword. then my other character blinded kurb in an act to stop him from setting fire to wild child's forest, then vrisnem came and closed the thread for two minutes and he won the battle


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Not kidding!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


once again, we stand a chance or no?

bc now I'm scared of getting scientist bombed or something


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Not kidding!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are you actually cool? It's illegal.


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> we started a war over ice cream, and all i had was a cheese sword. then my other character blinded kurb in an act to stop him from setting fire to wild child's forest, then vrisnem came and closed the thread for two minutes and he won the battle


well it all makes sense now


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Not kidding!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> well it all makes sense now


Of course


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 29, 2020)

amazing


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

the mod is too powerful


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

I am now going to light Lissiecat on fire for stabbing me in my sleep


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

Do some of y’all have ever just 
put cheese on pepperoni and shoved it in the oven?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

Y’all almost 300 pages


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Of course


i mean, who HASN'T tried to fight with a cheese sword?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Y’all almost 300 pages


We're powerful beings


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I am now going to light Lissiecat on fire for stabbing me in my sleep


exCUSE ME


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> We're not scary, promise!


i just have anxiety that I'll say something wrong and get banned ;P


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

...oh wait I just realized that Evwirt is enchanted so it’ll probably grow back quick


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

Who will be he one to cross the threshold?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i mean, who HASN'T tried to fight with a cheese sword?


DO SOMETHING 
YOU‘RE A SCIENTIST


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> exCUSE ME


I'm helping kurb because I like setting things on fire *strikes match*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> exCUSE ME


YOU HEARD WHAT I SAID


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Do some of y’all have ever just
> put cheese on pepperoni and shoved it in the oven?


That's what @Your Local Wild Child does. They eat sauceless pizza.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> DO SOMETHING
> YOU‘RE A SCIENTIST


*vrisnem is and we are all getting bombed


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Do some of y’all have ever just
> put cheese on pepperoni and shoved it in the oven?


Mmm I’m actually hungry brb


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I'm helping kurb because I like setting things on fire *strikes match*


HOW DO I DISLIKE A COMMENT


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 29, 2020)

poor lissie


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> That's what @Your Local Wild Child does. They eat sauceless pizza.


ew


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

alright now that lissiecat is dead
we address the elephant in the room
THE CHEMICAL WEAPONS


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> That's what @Your Local Wild Child does. They eat sauceless pizza.


Bro sauce less pizza?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> HOW DO I DISLIKE A COMMENT


I dunno but I would've disliked yours


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

_*So now Saltyy is a pyromaniac too?*_


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> That's what @Your Local Wild Child does. They eat sauceless pizza.


Ew no bread

Just cheese on pepperoni 
It’s so good


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ew


Sauceless pizza is only good with just cheese


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*So now Saltyy is a pyromaniac too?*_


I just like murdering things


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*So now Saltyy is a pyromaniac too?*_


This thread is full of pyromaniacs either become one or leave


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> DO SOMETHING
> YOU‘RE A SCIENTIST


IM A MILK PURCHASER, _CHARLIE_ IS A SCIENTIST AND SHE RAN AWAY


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> That's what @Your Local Wild Child does. They eat sauceless pizza.


Hey the cheese nuggets are delicious


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I just like murdering things


I killed some birds for the wakfu screenshots


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hey the cheese nuggets are delicious


You are disgraceful


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

PAGE 300


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> This thread is full of pyromaniacs either become one or leave


^^^^^^^


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hey the cheese nuggets are delicious


Why does cheese nuggets sound so weird


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> alright now that lissiecat is dead
> we address the elephant in the room
> THE CHEMICAL WEAPONS


do u think you can kill me that easily


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

Yayy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> PAGE 300


SET IT ON FIREE

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



lissiecat said:


> do u think you can kill me that easily


yeah


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I just like murdering things


_are you flowey?
once again



_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> do u think you can kill me that easily


yes i do
yes i very well do


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _are you flowey?
> once again
> View attachment 293739_


Maybe I am


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> This thread is full of pyromaniacs either become one or leave


*How about I splat you instead?*


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> SET IT ON FIREE


*dorime plays in background as topic burns*


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> yes i do
> yes i very well do


how dare you be an arsonist


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Oh yea I can see it’s growing back quickly. That’s probably why I get lost all the time...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *How about I splat you instead?*


once again I'm both Jessie and "civil rights beam" my wakfu character not a squib


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *How about I splat you instead?*


_oh no she mad_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh yea I can see it’s growing back quickly. That’s probably why I get lost all the time...


_that's my plant character doing stuff_


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 29, 2020)

I just noticed I am one marriage away from 100


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Maybe I am


_oh no_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> I just noticed I am one marriage away from 100


if you got divorced 98 times then that's sad

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



ohare01 said:


> _oh no_


*friendliness pellets anyone?*


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> I just noticed I am one marriage away from 100


you were keeping track???


----------



## Chris (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> once again, we stand a chance or no?
> 
> bc now I'm scared of getting scientist bombed or something



If I released a bioweapon I'd probably lose any chance of working in the health sciences again.  
I have handled vials of COVID-19 though! And almost dropped them on the floor of our walk-in freezer. 



Milky star said:


> Why are you actually cool? It's illegal.


You are lovely! 



ohare01 said:


> i just have anxiety that I'll say something wrong and get banned ;P


Please try not to worry about that! Use common sense and you'll be fine.


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> I just noticed I am one marriage away from 100


Pimp


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *How about I splat you instead?*


You have five seconds to retract those words before i shoot you with the special bullets.


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *dorime plays in background as topic burns*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> once again I'm both Jessie and "civil rights beam" my wakfu character not a squib


Hey, I don't know what ink does to other living things... I'm just saying that.


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> if you got divorced 98 times then that's just sad



nah it's a harem, kirito has nothing on me


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

my ipad though it’d be funny to die in the middle of a firefight


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> If I released a bioweapon I'd probably lose any chance of working in the health sciences again.
> I have handled vials of COVID-19 though! And almost dropped them on the floor of our walk-in freezer.
> 
> 
> ...


_Hold up you  have vials of corona and call yourself scorpion king 

please know spanish_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> nah it's a harem, kirito has nothing on me


what


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You have five seconds to retract those words before i shoot you with the special bullets.


*Splatted by Seastar!*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> my ipad though it’d be funny to die in the middle of a firefight


I felt that


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hey, I don't know what ink does to other living things... I'm just saying that.


*fires ink bullet*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Aaaaand Evwirt’s back. No thanks to Kurb and Milky star


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You have five seconds to retract those words before i shoot you with the special bullets.


You did notice that didn't get rid of me the previous two times, right? It really hurt, though...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

so am I just going to flinch every time vrisnem posts here and I see it in my notifs


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Aaaaand Evwirt’s back. No thanks to Kurb and Milky star


*does a pyro main in the middle of the forest*


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Aaaaand Evwirt’s back. No thanks to Kurb and Milky star


_We can remedy that_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You did notice that didn't get rid of me the previous two times, right? It really hurt, though...


alright,
*loads regular shotgun shells*


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 29, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> you were keeping track???


you can check the amount of posts u made in a thread, I've made 99 posts there lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You did notice that didn't get rid of me the previous two times, right? It really hurt, though...


guess we should throw your spawn pad in the water


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
I’m eating Pringle’s and hugging a chopper plush 
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAA-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *does a pyro main in the middle of the forest*


Dude for real ya might wanna stop the fae don’t like arson


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> guess we should throw your spawn pad in the water


Planning 100


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hey, I don't know what ink does to other living things... I'm just saying that.


they just get colored


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> guess we should throw your spawn pad in the water


do this
here‘s the drill bit to unscrew it
now let me handle this


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You are lovely!


Am not But thank you


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Dude for real ya might wanna stop the fae don’t like arson


*Don’t listen to this child there’s bias arson is fine*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Dude for real ya might wanna stop the fae don’t like arson


well they also commit tax evasion, I'll contact the government so I think we can get away with burning the forest


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> guess we should throw your spawn pad in the water


As if I would tell you where it is...


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> you can check the amount of posts u made in a thread, I've made 99 posts there lol





Enxssi said:


> Pimp


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> As if I would tell you where it is...


It’s over there! anyways, *shoots seastar*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> do this
> here‘s the drill bit to unscrew it
> now let me handle this


I’m scared by the fact that you’re so keen on offing Seastar


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> As if I would tell you where it is...


You drool ink everywhere so it's probably easy


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> well they also commit tax evasion, I'll contact the government so I think we can get away with burning the forest


_Just don’t tell the government where I am_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> well they also commit tax evasion, I'll contact the government so I think we can get away with burning the forest


It’s a national wilderness


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

That’s rough buddy


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Hold on what- we have to pay taxes-


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Cease this pro-arson propaganda


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s a national wilderness


Set the fae ON fire


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Cease this pro-arson propaganda


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hold on what- we have to pay taxes-


no I have yoshi blood in me


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Alright, is it n the water?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> so am I just going to flinch every time vrisnem posts here and I see it in my notifs


Same


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

O 


Saltyy said:


> no I have yoshi blood in me


h


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> You drool ink everywhere so it's probably easy


Oh no.


----------



## Chris (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> _Hold up you  have vials of corona and call yourself scorpion king
> 
> please know spanish_



 
Upgraded to the King of Everything.  



Spoiler: you're probably all too young/not British enough to know the reference, so I'll drop this video here


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Alright, is it n the water?


probably


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


>


I will have you killed by Charlie's High Speed Pulse Cannon


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

alright then we’ll it’s shotgun time
*bang bang bang*


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I will have you killed by Charlie's High Speed Pulse Cannon


_Do it coward  _


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Upgraded to the King of Everything.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: you're probably all too young/not British enough to know the reference, so I'll drop this video here


_hmmm

what about the king of TBT? Will you fight Jeremy for the title?_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Please I hate having hooves


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Please I hate having hooves


deer meat is edible


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> deer meat is edible


Yea could you not please


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> alright then we’ll it’s shotgun time
> *bang bang bang*


I will roast my cheese sword over the fire and hit you in the face with scorching hot cheese


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Please I hate having hooves


_Hooves aren’t a problem when you’re *dead JUST LET US HELP YOU*_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

I love how I have 368 dollars and 44 cents in my bank account and 350 dollars sitting on my desk but I still can't brink myself to spend 43 dollars on things to make my switch not look like actual garbage.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> deer meat is edible


*NO-*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _Hooves aren’t a problem when you’re *dead JUST LET US HELP YOU*_


I like this post


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

I've been married 160 times
_don't tell josuke_


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _Do it coward _







	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



ohare01 said:


> I've been married 160 times
> _don't tell josuke_





Enxssi said:


> Pimp


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I will roast my cheese sword over the fire and hit you in the face with scorching hot cheese


*bangbangbangbangbang*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

I've been married like 10


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Q u a c k
I am squid duck.


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

I’m dead


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Q u a c k
> I am squid duck.


rip ribbon and Adeline


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Q u a c k
> I am squid duck.


Oh no did the witch get you


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh no did the witch get you


probably


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Q u a c k
> I am squid duck.


_where did you come from_


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Q u a c k
> I am squid duck.


Looks like sailor Venus


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

we need ducc squib backstory


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Upgraded to the King of Everything.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: you're probably all too young/not British enough to know the reference, so I'll drop this video here


👁 oh king gib corona vial now


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Q u a c k
> I am squid duck.


*BANGBANGBANG* 
alright seastar is offed for good


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 293742
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> View attachment 293743


Roger roger


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> 👁 oh king gib corona vial now


_no don't_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _where did you come from_


From the (dead) duck cult.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> From the (dead) duck cult.


*I haven't heard that name in years*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> _no don't_


y e s


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Q u a c k
> I am squid duck.



mcdonalds squid


mcdonalds squid


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> y e s


*no dont*


----------



## seularin (Jul 29, 2020)

why does this have 300 pgs


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> From the (dead) duck cult.


shouldn’t you be dying in the water repeatedly


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> mcdonalds squid
> 
> 
> mcdonalds squid


*Its finger  licking good*

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



seularin said:


> why does this have 300 pgs


Bc we like


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

seularin said:


> why does this have 300 pgs


We got into a war and I’m cursed to be a deer


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

seularin said:


> why does this have 300 pgs


cause rin. cause rin.


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

Hmm


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Who wants to light the forest on fire again


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

*Ribbit Ribbit. I am squid frog.*
*Someone needs to stop splatting me*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

vrisnem hasn't responded in a few pages (one second) *who are they banning*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

seularin said:


> why does this have 300 pgs


wait hold up you can't be on weed-


----------



## Chris (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> _hmmm
> 
> what about the king of TBT? Will you fight Jeremy for the title?_


No. Me fighting Jeremy would be like Timmy fighting Tom Nook.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Who wants to light the forest on fire again


me


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> vrisnem hasn't responded in a few pages (one second) *who are they banning*


mE


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *Ribbit Ribbit. I am squid frog.*
> *Someone needs to stop splatting me*


DID YOU GUYS NOT PUT HER SPAWN IN THE WATER?


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Who wants to light the forest on fire again


*I DO*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *Ribbit Ribbit. I am squid frog.*
> *Someone needs to stop splatting me*


BRING OUT DOPPIO


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Who wants to light the forest on fire again


NO I don’t wanna be stuck like this


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> No. Me fighting Jeremy would be like Timmy fighting Tom Nook.


ouch.
king of everything -tbt


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Who wants to light the forest on fire again


Did you know that pine cones open in the heat so it’s potentially able to reforest? I’d recommend a drought instead.


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *Ribbit Ribbit. I am squid frog.*
> *Someone needs to stop splatting me*


*KILL THE FROG*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> NO I don’t wanna be stuck like this


*lights match*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> DID YOU GUYS NOT PUT HER SPAWN IN THE WATER?


Guess i gotta do it myself. *drill buzzes*


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

_-visible confusion-_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> DID YOU GUYS NOT PUT HER SPAWN IN THE WATER?


Dude just do /spawnpoint


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *lights match*


NO


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *lights match*


It's almost time for your face to meet sizzling cheese


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _-visible confusion-_


why henlo there


----------



## Chris (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> vrisnem hasn't responded in a few pages (one second) *who are they banning*



I got side-tracked watching Boy George videos. I want his jacket.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

_oh wait I’m supposed to be dead later gamers_


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 29, 2020)

me after lurking this thread for 4 hours


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Alright guys, come help me throw the spawn in the water


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> It's almost time for your face to meet sizzling cheese


yum, I am hungry

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Kurb said:


> Alright guys, come help me throw the spawn in the water


K


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *KILL THE FROG*


D:


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> yum, I am hungry
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020
> 
> ...


throw it in on 3 
1 
2
3!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Alright guys, come help me throw the spawn in the water


No


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I got side-tracked watching Boy George videos. I want his jacket.
> 
> View attachment 293746


he is fabulous. I need his hat.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Alright guys, come help me throw the spawn in the water


_I would but I’m dead_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Ribbit ribbit


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _I would but I’m dead_


*ressurect*
It’s in the water so you’re too late


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Alright guys, come help me throw the spawn in the water


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

No no let’s keep the phrongs


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Spoiler: Mods not allowed to read this



quick before the mods come is still open and it's at 39


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *ressurect*
> It’s in the water so you’re too late


F


----------



## Chris (Jul 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> he is fabulous. I need his hat.



I saw him live in 2013 in a small, intimate show in a local club. One of the most memorable gigs I've been to.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> No no let’s keep the phrongs


what if we don't


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

I’ve set the forest on fire


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> F


You can help by splatting seastar
dont try anything because i have another shotgun
here is the gun and here are the bullets


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

no froggos


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 293749
> I’ve set the forest on fire


*Great work*


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb I will sprinkle your arms with salt and put ice on them


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no froggos


Yes froggos


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 293749
> I’ve set the forest on fire


Unfollowed


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You can help by splatting seastar
> dont try anything because i have another shotgun
> here is the gun and here are the bullets


I'm right here


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Kurb I will sprinkle your arms with salt and put ice on them


I will shoot you with a glock 52 caliber


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 293749
> I’ve set the forest on fire


Why?!? I can’t have fish like this


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Unfollowed


you werent following me


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what if we don't


Then you’re objectively a bad person who has no worth or meaning in their life resorting to killing frogs and harmless animals because it gives you the feeling of power you never had in your life

Also _i get big sad lmao_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I'm right here


You can both do it then 
*gives*


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

I knew this thread exploded


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Why?!? I can’t have fish like this


I did what had to be done


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Then you’re objectively a bad person who has no worth or meaning in their life resorting to killing frogs and harmless animals because it gives you the feeling of power you never had in your life
> 
> Also _i get big sad lmao_


well I am kinda depressed these days so I can live with that


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I will shoot you with a glock 52 caliber


I will shoot you with a Cataclysm Ray Pistol


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 293747
> me after lurking this thread for 4 hours


Wait has it really been that long
And that's mega cursed


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You can both do it then
> *gives*


: D 

*shoots seastar*


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> you werent following me


I will bust your kneecaps


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

do i have to do it myself?
*grabs shotgun, loads ink bullets*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I did what had to be done


No you didn’t. Why did it need to be done?!?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> well I am kinda depressed these days so I can live with that


*insert Zuko’s quote upon hearing Sokka’s first girlfriend turned into the moon*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> : D
> 
> *shoots seastar*


Oh wait you did it


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I will bust your kneecaps


Wait no please unfollow me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> do i have to do it myself?
> *grabs shotgun, loads ink bullets*


*I'M SHOOTING*


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

I am going to retrieve the spawn point


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I saw him live in 2013 in a small, intimate show in a local club. One of the most memorable gigs I've been to.


I don't know who he is but I _want_ to know who he is. Aaaah. All I know is kpop and anime openings ;w;


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No you didn’t. Why did it need to be done?!?


Reasons


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I am going to retrieve the spawn point


I’ll guard it then
*loads bullets* don’t either of you try anything


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Reasons


But now I’m an ungulate and I hate it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I don't know who he is but I _want_ to know who he is. Aaaah. All I know is kpop and anime openings ;w;


you make me feel not special


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Reasons


Lothitine, why did you do it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I am going to retrieve the spawn point


*shoots*


----------



## seularin (Jul 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> wait hold up you can't be on weed-


im legal


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Man how do i change the channel on this thing


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Step one step closer enxssi and i shoot


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

*deer noises*
Hello, what is everyone doing?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

seularin said:


> im legal


_hMMMMM_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Man how do i change the channel on this thing


forums button on the banner


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> you make me feel not special


*YOU ARE SPECIAL AND I LOVE YOU *


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

_haha I'm in pain and have to go soon help._


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *deer noises*
> Hello, what is everyone doing?


who dis


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *shoots*


OW-HECK-SHRIMP-CRAP-CRUD


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *deer noises*
> Hello, what is everyone doing?


Aren’t you dead? We threw your spawn point in the water.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _haha I'm in pain and have to go soon help._


:C


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _haha I'm in pain and have to go soon help._


*chuckles* i'm in danger


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> :C


_cramps suck
and I have to go to church
fml_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

wow the depression in my house is real


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

seularin said:


> im legal


N o you smoke weed- not be on weed- smh.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Welp, I guess I’m stuck like this until they get bored with setting the magical forest on fire


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Do i have to shoot seastar _again?_


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

why did you guys do this
sure, wild child drinks the wrong milk, but...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

_moms packing up for Vegas aaaaaaaaa_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Aren’t you dead? We threw your spawn point in the water.


Who are you?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Do i have to shoot seastar _again?_


Yep


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Oh


What is even going on now


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Who are you?


*shoots you several times*
Now please b dead


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Who are you?


SEASTAR RUN


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Oh
> 
> 
> What is even going on now


consuming the weak in a war


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> _moms packing up for Vegas aaaaaaaaa_


no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> why did you guys do this
> sure, wild child drinks the wrong milk, but...


Vitamin D milk is amazing so could you please shut


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Fly me to the moon


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> At least you get to see strip clubs smh


MODS BAN BAN BAN BAN


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> At least you get to see strip clubs smh


*I'M 14 AND A GIRL*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Fly me to the moon


No.


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

Lookin cute, might commit arson later


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> At least you get to see strip clubs smh


Sir, this is a Wendy’s.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> At least you get to see strip clubs smh


BAN BAN BAN BAN 


Kurb said:


> MODS BAN BAN BAN BAN


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No.


_*No no you don’t have a choice*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 293750
> Lookin cute, might commit arson later


Could you choose a non-Evwirt forest at the very least?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> At least you get to see strip clubs smh


NOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Sir, this is a Wendy’s.


i ' m d ed


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Alright, now we don’t have someone shooting ink at everything, who eats marshmallows?


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *shoots you several times*
> Now please b dead


kurb, why? you were such cOOl guy....but now you set fire to Evwirt and splat Seastar?
i'm sory but i hav to do this,,, i nevr folowd you in the first place, but..
Unfollowed


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Could you choose a non-Evwirt forest at the very least?


Fine
I’ll just burn everything around the border


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

I’ve been waiting to order for hours


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Alright, now we don’t have someone shooting ink at everything, who eats marshmallows?


that's cannibalism.

Marshals in my town


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> kurb, why? you were such cOOl guy....but now you set fire to Evwirt and splat Seastar?
> i'm sory but i hav to do this,,, i nevr folowd you in the first place, but..
> Unfollowed


I’ll follow you if you unfollow me


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> At least you get to see strip clubs smh


WHAT THE HECK
@Vrisnem


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> that's cannibalism.
> 
> Marshals in my town


*smores


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> o h right i forgot about the enxssi cult thing
> but i don't know how @Clockwise wants me to draw her


I sent an island rep in the group chat
Ultimate basement dwellers, don't use my icon lol


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Woomy?
Why is there a forest on fire?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> NOOOOOOOOO


I didn't say you get a choice in the matter you just get to see them by force. They invite you in and you never leave.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Woomy?
> Why is there a forest on fire?


WHEN WILL YOU DIE


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Woomy?
> Why is there a forest on fire?


politics


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

This does not please Smokey bear


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Woomy?
> Why is there a forest on fire?


PICK A FORM ONE FREAKIN FORM


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> WHEN WILL YOU DIE


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

I GOTTA MAKE MORE INK BULLETS COVER ME


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> WHAT THE HECK
> @Vrisnem


WAIT N O


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> PICK A FORM ONE FREAKIN FORM


Is this like the “Pick a card, any card” thing


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> WAIT N O


_hah_


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

How long will the forest burn


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> WHEN WILL YOU DIE


Who are you and why do you want me dead?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> This does not please Smokey bear


And the wild child


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

TAKE THE INK BULLETS AND SHOOT
_SHOOT_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I didn't say you get a choice in the matter you just get to see them by force. They invite you in and you never leave.


WTF


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

*shoots seastar*
do i have to do this myself


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

Is anyone here on Artfight


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

yea now this ain't funny milky


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I didn't say you get a choice in the matter you just get to see them by force. They invite you in and you never leave.


WHAT??

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020

@Vrisnem please help


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

*


*
Leaked photo of Seastar’s inventory


----------



## Chris (Jul 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I don't know who he is but I _want_ to know who he is. Aaaah. All I know is kpop and anime openings ;w;


He is pretty much synonymous with the 1980s New Romantic scene in the UK. He was the frontman of Culture Club and has gone on to have an interesting solo career (several, actually, under multiple names). He was also heavily involved in the stage musical _Taboo_. 



Spoiler: Karma Chameleon - Culture Club













Spoiler: Same Thing In Reverse - Boy George


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> WHAT??
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020
> 
> @Vrisnem please help


_*I'm 14 and a girl ew*_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

@Vrisnem The ONE time we need you


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> PICK A FORM ONE FREAKIN FORM


_*I can't if Kurb keeps splatting me
oops, did I say that...*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> *View attachment 293751*
> Leaked photo of Seastar’s inventory


accurate


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> WHAT??
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020
> 
> @Vrisnem please help


I DON'T KNOW I WAS TOLD THAT I NEVER BEEN SO I DON'T KNOW IF ITS TRUE


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*I can't if Kurb keeps splatting me
> oops, did I say that...*_


*several more bangs*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*I can't if Kurb keeps splatting me
> oops, did I say that...*_


*turns totem of undying off*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> *View attachment 293751*
> Leaked photo of Seastar’s inventory


We gotta shoot her that many times then


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I sent an island rep in the group chat
> Ultimate basement dwellers, don't use my icon lol


am i gonna have to look through a bunch of stuff or...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> *View attachment 293751*
> Leaked photo of Seastar’s inventory


And mine


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I DON'T KNOW I WAS TOLD THAT I NEVER BEEN SO I DON'T KNOW IF ITS TRUE


ONCE AGAIN I'M NOT 18 TF


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *several more bangs*


_I didn’t expect you to have that haircut_

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Saltyy said:


> *turns totem of undying off*


/gamerule keepInventory true


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _I didn’t expect you to have that haircut_


...i will admit my bangs are out of control
anyways
*BANGBANGBANG ETC.*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ONCE AGAIN I'M NOT 18 TF


I DON'T KNOW ITS ALL I KNOW OF VEGASSS


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Is anyone here on Artfight


me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

*continues to shoot seastar bc idk*


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

im cri-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I DON'T KNOW ITS ALL I KNOW OF VEGASSS


I DON'T EVEN WANT TO GO


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

*turns keep inventory off*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ...i will admit my bangs are out of control
> anyways
> *BANGBANGBANG ETC.*


Felt that but with my ponytail thing


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *turns keep inventory off*


smart


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

KEEP SHOOTING


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Is anyone here on Artfight


What I mean is drop ur user so I can attack u >:0


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

kurb wHY


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *turns keep inventory off*


Mods turn on keepInventory pls


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Woomy? ....Where am I?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> im cri-


Why?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Mods turn on keepInventory pls


n o


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Actually keepInventory wouldn’t matter if Seastar can’t die


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Woomy? ....Where am I?


You know the rules and so do i
SAY GOODBYE


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Actually keepInventory wouldn’t matter if Seastar can’t die


hMM


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I DON'T EVEN WANT TO GO


*I DONT WANT YOU TO GO EITHER ;-;*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You know the rules and so do i
> SAY GOODBYE


Never gonna give you up


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You know the rules and so do i
> SAY GOODBYE


/clear @Kurb


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You know the rules and so do i
> SAY GOODBYE


Imma break that instasplat gun


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar gon pull out every hexadecimal code in the book for colors


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy is the minecraft server admin


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Imma break that instasplat gun


I’ll shoot you dead


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

seastar does not deserve this abuse


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

_*My knowledge of Minecraft commands is unrivaled *_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Saltyy is the minecraft server admin


: D


----------



## Chris (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> @Vrisnem The ONE time we need you



Oh the most ironic time to be listening to a song called _Zipper Don't Work_.

Strip clubs might be a little too mature a topic for this thread.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> What I mean is drop ur user so I can attack u >:0


Attack me pls inn Axolittleaxolotl


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

/ban @Seastar


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

#StopSeastarAbuse


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> am i gonna have to look through a bunch of stuff or...


Page 113 of the ultimate basement dwellers chat


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*My knowledge of Minecraft commands is unrivaled *_


/execute Kurb gamemode c


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Attack me pls inn Axolittleaxolotl


>>>>>>: ) ok>>>>>: )


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> #StopSeastarAbuse


#StopEvwirtAbuse


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

/gamemode creative @Seastar


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

i think we finally killed seastar


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

/turncommandsoff

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> /gamemode creative @Seastar


already banned and I can go in console because apparently I'm admin


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Oh the most ironic time to be listening to a song called _Zipper Won't Work_.
> 
> Strip clubs might be a little too mature a topic for this thread.


Okie okie no more warning points doe thx


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

sharpens knife


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> /gamemode creative @Seastar


/gamemode s seastar 
/ban ProbablyNotJosuke


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> /turncommandsoff
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020
> 
> ...


_And i’m the server owner nyohoho_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> sharpens knife


*ejects shell*


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Aaaaa


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

/ban probablynotjosuke


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> /gamemode s seastar
> /ban ProbablyNotJosuke


Jokes on you that’s not the command for setting gamemodes *boomer*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar is gone! we did it!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

/unban herobrine


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> /ban probablynotjosuke


_Perish_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Felt that but with my ponytail thing


It's cute tho


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Jokes on you that’s not the command for setting gamemodes *boomer*


/gamemode Seastar survival


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

I am confused


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

this is too far,,,why is everyone attacking seastar?? why is everyone setting fire to evwirt??/// this makes me sad ;(


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

i WILL avenge seastar


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> /unban herobrine


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I am confused


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> i WILL avenge seastar


/ban lissiecat


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> i WILL avenge seastar


and i will knock your lights out for trying to kill me in my sleep


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> /gamemode Seastar survival


*throws instasplat gun and all bullets into lava*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> /gamemode Seastar survival


There ya go, you get one cookie


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

/ban saltyy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

/ban your local wild child


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> *throws instasplat gun and all bullets into lava*


_Or just /clear for Kurb _


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> *throws instasplat gun and all bullets into lava*


no 
/gamemode WildChild adventure


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

/ban saltyy


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

can you op me for 10 second


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> /ban saltyy


/ban milkystar
/unban saltyy


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

What's going on what did I miss


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> can you op me for 10 second


no it costs 1000000 tbt


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Apparently everyone is just a Minecraft server admin so we have a stalemate with commands


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 29, 2020)

this thread is like a pure ADD brain simulator


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What's going on what did I miss


/ban ohare01

Minecraft commands


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Apparently everyone is just a Minecraft server admin so we have a stalemate with commands


Yeah let’s stop battling with MC commends


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

I had a dream about The Bell Tree
Once and Kurb’s avi was two gray lemons.
Just thought you should know.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Apparently everyone is just a Minecraft server admin so we have a stalemate with commands


Tfw you don't know anything about that so you're left out


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Uh...
I don't play much minecraft anymore...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

....I'm not here


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

i cri


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Yeah let’s stop battling with MC commends


Agreed, let’s do a build battle or something lol


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I had a dream about The Bell Tree
> Once and Kurb’s avi was two gray lemons.
> Just thought you should know.


want me to make that a reality


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

/ban everyone


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

seastar is coming back 
*ejects shell from gun, loads one in*


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> want me to make that a reality


_do it_


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

is this Kurb's blood on my avatar?


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

sniffl :,(


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

D o i t


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

/gamechange grand theft auto 

We are now playing grand theft auto


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> is this Kurb's blood on my avatar?


oh, you wanna go?
dont even try stabbing me


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 29, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> is this Kurb's blood on my avatar?


as long as its not mine its fine


----------



## Chris (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Tfw you don't know anything about that so you're left out


Come sit with me. I know nothing about it either.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> seastar is coming back
> *ejects shell from gun, loads one in*


That gun got put in the lava


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Come sit with me. I know nothing about it either.


Yay c:


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That gun got put in the lava


I keep spares in my backpack


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> /gamechange grand theft auto
> 
> We are now playing grand theft auto


actually I think that's not appropriate


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I keep spares in my backpack


_And i used the clear command so you shouldnt have anything lmao_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I keep spares in my backpack


Well the bullets all got thrown in too


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _And i used the clear command so you should have anything lmao_


I have even more in my other backpack


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> actually I think that's not appropriate


Grand Theft Auto: Family Edition


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Well the bullets all got thrown in too


And i can make more


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

/gamechange 
uhhh 
*the cats game*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Ah yes the stalemate of stalemates


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

yes


lissiecat said:


> is this Kurb's blood on my avatar?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> /gamechange
> uhhh
> *the cats game*


*As long as it isn’t the movie*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

I think this thread is dying


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

This war could literally be made into a video where In The Hall Of The Mountain king plays in the background


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> *As long as it isn’t the movie*


_Its worse_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> _Its worse_


it won’t die


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> oh, you wanna go?
> dont even try stabbing me


stores your blood in a jar and places it on my desk


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> This war could literally be made into a video where In The Hall Of The Mountain king plays in the background


if you monetize this youd make millions


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

This thread is not dying


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> This war could literally be made into a video where In The Hall Of The Mountain king plays in the background


Y e s


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> *As long as it isn’t the movie*


*Never speak of such thing*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> stores your blood in a jar and places it on my desk


*throws the jar on the ground, takes knife out of pocket*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 293755


Why do you have long mushroom eyes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

Change of plans, guys. No more death. Instead we see who can make the best ratatouille.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 293755


nOooooooOOOOO DOMNT LEAK WATER FROM EYES


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Change of plans, guys. No more death. Instead we see who can make the best ratatouille.


first test: spelling it


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Did someone say movie of us?


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> This war could literally be made into a video where In The Hall Of The Mountain king plays in the background


do you have any editing software


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *throws the jar on the ground, takes knife out of pocket*


NO
your blood will be mine


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Did someone say movie of us?


thatd be such a good movie


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> first test: spelling it


Ratatoïng


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Did someone say movie of us?


Yep

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ratatoïng


Put this on my grave


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Ratatoiluieng


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> NO
> your blood will be mine


let‘s fight then
knife versus knife


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

There did i do it?


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> nOooooooOOOOO DOMNT LEAK WATER FROM EYES


kurb make me cri....*snifl* *sob* hE splAT sEASTARR *cri*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Ratietootwing


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> There did i do it?


6.743673222577323677321/10


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Remy


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Change of plans, guys. No more death. Instead we see who can make the best ratatouille.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Rat tooth wing


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

worsterchire


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Ratiotouiootooing


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

Heeeelo I have a pet rat gooomy

Ratatata, ratatata


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> let‘s fight then
> knife versus knife


carves my name in your back


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Ratietootwing


5.85335652114778777771337/10


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> 5.85335652114778777771337/10


Are you having a stroke


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Stop the stupid fighting or I stop posting. This isn't nice or fun.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Ratiatoutiolei


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Rat tooth wing


6.5257421367324763010186/10


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

ratatouille
HA


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> carves my name in your back


*stabs you several times in the torso*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> kurb make me cri....*snifl* *sob* hE splAT sEASTARR *cri*


_Enxssi, my child, you know what must be done




Take it_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Heeeelo I have a pet rat gooomy
> 
> Ratatata, ratatata


4.8473235674324/10


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Stop the stupid fighting or I stop posting. This isn't nice or fun.


_I'm just misspelling words_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Are you having a stroke


No I’m giving an accurate rating


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

*rat sounds*


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Stop the stupid fighting or I stop posting. This isn't nice or fun.


^^^^^


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

Guuuys, this is a cooking competition. No more death of a local squid kid.


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *stabs you several times in the torso*


seastar said no more fighting


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

RATITIOTUTIOUTE


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

I'm kinda tired of it too


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Enxssi, my child, you know what must be done
> View attachment 293760
> Take it_


*sniffle* yuor rite... yis.. im know what i need do,,,


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ratatouille
> HA


9.999999999999999/10


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Stop the stupid fighting or I stop posting. This isn't nice or fun.


Ok but


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *rat sounds*


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Guuuys, this is a cooking competition. No more death of a local squid kid.


*snifl* thabks


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> RATITIOTUTIOUTE


5.000000000000000001/10


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Ok but
> View attachment 293761


I'll buy your entire stonk


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> seastar said no more fighting


try anything and i stab you in your sleep

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Saltyy said:


> I'll buy your entire stonk


Tf2 economy
A shiny frying pan worth 3 grand


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

It’s rat time


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> try anything and i stab you in your sleep


i am innocent i promise


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Ok but
> View attachment 293761



the fact that i could buy that is painful


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> i am innocent i promise


that doesn’t matter 
i’ll still stab you in your sleep


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

im calling charlie
we'rE making RATATYATOUIE


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> the fact that i could buy that is painful


You’d get pocketed by every medic in the server


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> im calling charlie
> we'rE making RATATYATOUIE


3.843576226852278/10


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

lissiecat said:


>


me when i


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

Looking good, guys. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You’d get pocketed by every medic in the server


to be fair my hot hand pyro set was a favourite of every doctor, critical slaps everywhere


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

rat ah tooth e

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> to be fair my hot hand pyro set was a favourite of every doctor, critical slaps everywhere


I dare you to buy it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


>


No. I refuse.


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> rat ah tooth e
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020
> 
> ...


first, no
second, i have not played tf2 in a while and really don't feel like going back


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


>


you're telling me you can wipe with gold


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> first, no
> second, i have not played tf2 in a while and really don't feel like going back


_give me your items _


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No. I refuse.


it sold


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> im calling charlie
> we'rE making RATATYATOUIE


We’re making Rattata?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Why am I green? _This was supposed to be my St. Patrick's day outfit._


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you're telling me you can wipe with gold


Yep and someone bought it


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Why am I green? _This was supposed to be my St. Patrick's day outfit._


happy st patrick's day!!!


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

More gun related art

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Seastar said:


> Why am I green? _This was supposed to be my St. Patrick's day outfit._


It’s july...l


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> it sold


But why


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> _give me your items _


man i lost a 3000 kill killstreaked skinned flamethrower once, im still angry about it


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Hm, actually rats are another JoJo reference


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

who in their right mind would buy that

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> man i lost a 3000 kill killstreaked skinned flamethrower once, im still angry about it


...
h o w do you l o s e tht


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> happy st patrick's day!!!





Kurb said:


> It’s july...l


*Why?*


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> who in their right mind would buy that
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020
> 
> ...


you get hacked lol, i lost pretty much everything


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 293762


 I can hear the audio


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *Why?*


because that’s how the passage of time works

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> you get hacked lol, i lost pretty much everything


ouch F


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *Why?*


*WHY*
is a very good question for this whole thread


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

IS IT 8pm yet?? I need the update now plz


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

There are rodents of unusual size in Evwirt


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> IS IT 8pm yet?? I need the update now plz


7PM
One more hour to go


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Hm, actually rats are another JoJo reference


*once again everything is a jojo reference*


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ouch F


yeah, i lost the will to play after that, i had a killstreak shotgun with a rare skin, and a ks gold axtinguisher for my go to pyro set up, i still have spares of my outfit though if you really want it lol


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> There are rodents of unusual size in Evwirt


I'm scared


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

7pm for me and im est

when does the update drop?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> 7PM
> One more hour to go


2 more for me 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Saltyy said:


> 7pm for me and im est
> 
> when does the update drop?


10 am Japan time


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

You guys wanna play smash to see who the real warrior is?


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Oh...
I'll brb


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You guys wanna play smash to see who the real warrior is?


*I don't have it*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Everyone, i’m hosting a smash arena.


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> There are rodents of unusual size in Evwirt


do they look like remy from ratatouille


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Everyone, i’m hosting a smash arena.





ohare01 said:


> *I don't have it*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Well you dont hve to join


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You guys wanna play smash to see who the real warrior is?


no. All I main is my doppio mii brawler


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

So, give me art ideas to draw. Please


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> So, give me art ideas to draw. Please


A rat


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> A rat


Alrighty


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

I was supposed to be playing Tomodachi life but this thread distracted me so much


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

wait what update


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Why is it 6 PM?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

It’s POURING


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

but what update


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> but what update


The Ratatoullie-inator update


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> but what update


I think I missed the conversation... Do you mean the New Horizons update?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> but what update


There's gonna be an Animal Crossing update with dreams and cloud save


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

ok


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> There's gonna be an Animal Crossing update with dreams and cloud save


POGGER T


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

FRICK IT I'M SPENDING 42 DOLLARS FOR A NICE LOOKING SWITCH I HATE THIS UGLY ACNH SKIN


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

So, this? This update? Yes?


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

o


----------



## Chris (Jul 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> FRICK IT I'M SPENDING 42 DOLLARS FOR A NICE LOOKING SWITCH I HATE THIS UGLY ACNH SKIN


Do it. I spent £70 on new joy-cons purely for the aesthetic.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 293789
> 
> So, this? This update? Yes?


YES AND IT IS POURING OUT HERE OH MY GOD AAAAAHG


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Then I'll proceed to Hot Topic to buy anime stuff I don't need but want just because my mom tolerates anime t shirts. Then I'll save the rest for college in the fall.


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

wait but it isn't even the 30th


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

omg tomorrow is the 30th already???


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Then I'll proceed to Hot Topic to buy anime stuff I don't need but want just because my mom tolerates anime t shirts. Then I'll save the rest for college in the fall.


Let me have your mom


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

I have to go to church soon hhhhh


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Oh, now I know why I scrolled past posts about Japan's timezone. I am so dumb.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Do it. I spent £70 on new joy-cons purely for the aesthetic.


I want to replace my joy con buttons but i'm scareed. This is my second set of joy cons and one of them doesn't work. B u t t h e a e s t h e t i c


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

this has slowd dow n


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I have to go to church soon hhhhh


Church good Satan bad


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Fresco‘s taking it sweet time to download


----------



## Lavamaize (Jul 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> FRICK IT I'M SPENDING 42 DOLLARS FOR A NICE LOOKING SWITCH I HATE THIS UGLY ACNH SKIN



I spent $300 dollars on a new switch bc I liked the look of the ACNH one better than my old one lol


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

i 


Milky star said:


> Church good Satan bad


I’m _athiest_


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

joy cons are bad they always drift


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Let me have your mom


N a h I still can't watch anime I think just accepts that I like it.


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i
> 
> I’m _athiest_


ok


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ok


ok


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Church good Satan bad


Well duh but I wanna stay home cause I don't feel good :c


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ok


ok


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i
> 
> I’m _athiest_


That's nice.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ok


ok


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ok


k


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i
> 
> I’m _athiest_


You actually- 
Just-
Said that-
In front of everyone.
Hhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> k


alright


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i
> 
> I’m _athiest_


GASP


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Can i not have a religious standpoint that isn’t christianty 
Like i don’t do religion

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020

Jesus  can i not have an opinion


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

my religion is church of Bob


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Can i not have a religious standpoint that isn’t christianty
> Like i don’t do religion


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 293790


Yep, none of the above


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

lets not talk about religion,uhhhh lets talk about how much we hate f o r t n i t e


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Can i not have a religious standpoint that isn’t christianty
> Like i don’t do religion
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020
> ...


 hot


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 293790


Weapons are my religion


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> lets not talk about religion,uhhhh lets talk about how much we hate f o r t n i t e


I h a t e fornite. Season four was good


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 29, 2020)

View attachment 10232

so i just learned by removing numbers ill get a random image


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Yeah religion’s a hot topic let’s move away from that


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

: O


FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 10232
> 
> so i just learned by removing numbers ill get a random image


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 1023
> 
> so i just learned by removing numbers ill get a random image


Does this work?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Lavamaize said:


> I spent $300 dollars on a new switch bc I liked the look of the ACNH one better than my old one lol


I want that acnh switch but I can't afford it. I'll just deck out my crappy regular switch aaah


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Does this work?


i dont think it can be lower than 5 numbers


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

View attachment 258390


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 25839


Ooh some art


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> my religion is church of Bob


That thread is dead...


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

View attachment 2258


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 258369


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Use View attachment 1596064965


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

nVm


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

View attachment 87943


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

View attachment 12193


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Why are you guys posting dead links?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 12193


I found a villager shrine
Yaaay

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020

View attachment 72531


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

I’ve just come back from the deep woods. I’m kinda hongry now


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

I


Kurb said:


> I found a villager shrine
> Yaaay
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020
> ...


Found some bad GFX

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020

View attachment 196716


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I found a villager shrine
> Yaaay
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020
> ...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I
> 
> Found some bad GFX
> 
> ...


The MLP EG OC concerns me very much


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

View attachment 54749


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

View attachment 731382


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

I’m thinking of having wild rice for dinner. Is that too apropos?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

View attachment 271831
found an avatar meme


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

but guys my ratatatou ill machine is working


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m thinking of having wild rice for dinner. Is that too apropos?


idk if you used that word correctly


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

View attachment 272866
Hey, I figured out how this works


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

rip, missed everything

View attachment 29794


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 293793but guys my ratatatou ill machine is working


I think it has bell peppers so I don’t want any


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

View attachment 227958

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020

View attachment 29797 LMAO


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

View attachment 42069

View attachment 696969


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 272866
> Hey, I figured out how this works


How? I don’t know how this cult works ;-;


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

View attachment 23799

...hey it's me


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

View attachment 82771977


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 29, 2020)

View attachment 2944


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 2944


smol bean


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

View attachment 293360


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

View attachment 9837
O-O


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 29, 2020)

probably should stop doing it though lol, not really much of a discussion


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

View attachment 9713
Stitches


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> How? I don’t know how this cult works ;-;




```
[attach]insert random number[/attach]
```
A lot of the guesses I did are nothing, though...



FreeHelium said:


> probably should stop doing it though lol, not really much of a discussion


Yeah, I agree.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

View attachment 1491
James
Friend code:


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> probably should stop doing it though lol, not really much of a discussion


let's discuss about them then
View attachment 222571
That is... Rolf


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ```
> [attach]insert random number[/attach]
> ```
> A lot of the guesses I did are nothing, though...
> ...


it’s [ ATTACH=full][/ATTACH ]


----------



## Chris (Jul 29, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> probably should stop doing it though lol, not really much of a discussion



Was just about to say something similar. Remember the condition to keeping this open guys: chat; don't spam!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

It looks like it’s going to be a chilly night...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

View attachment 9134
Firework roasting on an open fire...work

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020

Going to grab my pop tart brb


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 9134
> Firework roasting on an open fire...work
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020
> ...


Hey so when's the lemon thing


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it’s [ ATTACH=full][/ATTACH ]


The one I did still worked.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

One more for the record
View attachment 7391


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

nevermind


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Let's see
> Kurbs:  View attachment 24678


I meant without the spaces

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> nevermind


CENSOR IT


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Are you guys having fun with that? lol


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Are you guys having fun with that? lol


yeh


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Hm...
may be on and off again..
Doing something right now.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Yeah, I only got one image through guessing and then I gave up since nothing else was an image.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

I’m contemplating having pears instead of rice...


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

sunflower seed


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> sunflower seed


...instead of rice?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> sunflower seed


müd


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar: View attachment 236913
Kurb:  View attachment 48197
Got it Sorry Vrisnem I'll stop now


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

I'm back to "normal" now.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Also @Enxssi your avatar


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm back to "normal" now.


ok


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Also @Enxssi your avatar


c h e e s e s w o r d


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> c h e e s e s w o r d


The infinity^2 sword


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

A l l p o w e r f u l c h e e s e
Hmm I need a new pfp


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> A l l p o w e r f u l c h e e s e
> Hmm I need a new pfp


I might recrop it so y’all can see Sterling. Don’t worry he’s a bro


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> A l l p o w e r f u l c h e e s e
> Hmm I need a new pfp


i do too


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I might recrop it so y’all can see Sterling. Don’t worry he’s a bro


There we go


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Oh, wow... I've been here basically all day... But why...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh, wow... I've been here basically all day... But why...


The basement is like a weird black hole


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> The basement is like a weird black hole


Oh, dear... I don't want to be inside a black hole...


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

_I am one with the hole_

This is my home and I can't leave


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh, dear... I don't want to be inside a back hole...


Well I’m more inside a forest but it’s stuck in the black hole


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

Sooo, is this thread dead for now?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

he has a gun guys oh no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Sooo, is this thread dead for now?


It’s certainly cooled off


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2020)

yes

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020

ever since the war the thread has never been the same

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020

kurb became an arsonist

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020

seastar was splatted like 37 times


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Well I’m more inside a forest but it’s stuck in the black hole


Hmm... I may be unable to escape this Inkling, but I don't think this black hole should be allowed to control everything else about my life.


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Maybe later will explode


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 29, 2020)

this thread got like 3 k replies in a day i swear


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

aaah


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Alright, I'm going to leave the black hole for a bit. I'll be back later.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Alright, I'm going to leave the black hole for a bit. I'll be back later.


See ya later!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

oof, now's a good time for a break.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Alright, I'm going to leave the black hole for a bit. I'll be back later.


Ok, cya!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Sever maintenance 5:50 pst


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Ok
slow chat...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Guys look i arted


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 293811
> Guys look i arted


Hot


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Sever maintenance 5:50 pst


I’ll probably make my Dream code for Arctin a little while later but I wanna get a tadpole real bad now


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

My island is a mess so now dreaming here


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

My island is almost a disaster
so many weeds, flowers...


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

Nobody wants to dream about trash so I'm probably not uploading my island yet ;-;


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Evwirt is a bapy island so there’s literally nothing of interest there right now


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

Hmmm I was actually wanting to visit a not terraformed island
If you ever do it, let me know


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

anyone know how to close down las vegas forever?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> anyone know how to close down las vegas forever?


I wish -_-


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Idk...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I wish -_-


wait did you read my whats bothering you thread posts

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020

tbh considering r u n n i n g a w a y on the day i leave -.-

i don't want to go


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Hmmm I was actually wanting to visit a not terraformed island
> If you ever do it, let me know


Like, with only two tents?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> anyone know how to close down las vegas forever?


Arson 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020

Also here’s the art on NG if you wanna rate it








						Blissful Ignorance
					

Second in my series of bad art. this time, it’s going to the art portal! Call it bad, i’ve accepted it.




					www.newgrounds.com


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Arson


yeah i wish but i need ideas on how to break up my mom's bf and not go to LV


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Hm........


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

hhhhhhhhhhh i shouldn't be posting about this stuff on a forum but aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Mick (Jul 29, 2020)

I have officially given up on sleep and am waiting for the updates to hit

What is up?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> wait did you read my whats bothering you thread posts
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020
> 
> ...


yeah that's terrible it's kinda like that with my dad ugh so I feel you there
Im hoping something happens so you don't go


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Mick said:


> I have officially given up on sleep and am waiting for the updates to hit
> 
> What is up?


well your thread got completely sanitized into a different one

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> yeah that's terrible it's kinda like that with my dad ugh so I feel you there
> Im hoping something happens so you don't go


haven't seen my dad in years and my mom's been chasing love 

this isn't the first time she runs off with some guy and drags me with her -.-

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020

ALTHO THE FIRST TIME WAS IN THIS STATE >:[


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Yikes..


----------



## Mick (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> well your thread got completely sanitized into a different one



I saw, and that's fine - I was honestly surprised it lasted this long. I should probably edit the opening post again. Taking suggestions.

I also just saw the posts in the 'what's bothering you' thread... That sucks. So much


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> yeah i wish but i need ideas on how to break up my mom's bf and not go to LV


tell them “i know you’re cheating”


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Mick said:


> I have officially given up on sleep and am waiting for the updates to hit
> 
> What is up?


How would ya feel if I put up a day old island to tour if they even let me?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

really mad but my mom is literally a karen so if i breathe she's offended

_*i insulted this entire situation and she got really mad which is fine except she's said way more horrible things to me*_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

This is depressing and now I'm worried
I thought it was in a month?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> tell them “i know you’re cheating”


god I hope so

i have a month until i move so i'm hoping he's cheating or some crap


----------



## Mick (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> How would ya feel if I put up a day old island to tour if they even let me?



I would definitely visit, sounds fun! Kinda worried about that server maintenance in ten minutes though, I bet you'll be kicked out


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> This is depressing and now I'm worried
> I thought it was in a month?


no it is in a month but she also shortened the time i have


it was supposed to be two months >:[


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

*sigh*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> god I hope so
> 
> i have a month until i move so i'm hoping he's cheating or some crap


If you say that you’ll see if they are


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> How would ya feel if I put up a day old island to tour if they even let me?


Yeah, I'd definitely check it out!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Mick said:


> I would definitely visit, sounds fun! Kinda worried about that server maintenance in ten minutes though, I bet you'll be kicked out


No I meant in a dream suite but yea, maybe I could let y’all’s in in like an hour to snowflake hunt lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> If you say that you’ll see if they are


i can't because 
1. i don't have their number
2. he's in vegas and hasn't even come to my house yet
3. if he's not cheating i'm screwed
4. ^ and my mom will most certainly kill me


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

Aaaa hello I’m back from eating :3


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Welcome back
Also is there actually server maintenance here?
Or just Nintendo?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Welcome back
> Also is there actually server maintenance here?
> Or just Nintendo?


Mmmm i don’t have my switch


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

oh there’s server maintenance?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

aaaa why is my mom mad or yelling or some crap is she on the phone with the dude?
if she is SHE BETTER KEEP DAMN FIGHTING


----------



## Mick (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No I meant in a dream suite but yea, maybe I could let y’all’s in in like an hour to snowflake hunt lol



Ooh the dream suite sounds good too

I have never seen the winter in this game myself yet, that would be neat



Clockwise said:


> Welcome back
> Also is there actually server maintenance here?
> Or just Nintendo?



It's just Nintendo, for the August update


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

So, where am i going to get dinner?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

NOOO SHE'S FIGHTING MY UNCLE I THINK 

SHE ALREADY FOUGHT HER BF ONCE SHE CAN DO IT AGAIN aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Mick said:


> I saw, and that's fine - I was honestly surprised it lasted this long. I should probably edit the opening post again. Taking suggestions.
> 
> I also just saw the posts in the 'what's bothering you' thread... That sucks. So much


didn't see this post but yes it does ;;


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> So, where am i going to get dinner?


Subway


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> So, where am i going to get dinner?


What type of food are you thinking?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Subway


I want something drive thru
Probably going there tomorrow


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

Hmm maybe Zaxby’s or Wendy’s? There’s also Arby’s and McDonald’s :0


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

I made wild rice but I ruined it (I put WAY too much water in it).


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

uhh im going to say something controversial 



Spoiler



something controversial


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Hmm maybe Zaxby’s or Wendy’s? There’s also Arby’s and McDonald’s :0


Or Raising Cane’s

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Saltyy said:


> uhh im going to say something controversial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG TOO FAR


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Hmm maybe Zaxby’s or Wendy’s? There’s also Arby’s and McDonald’s :0


Wendys sounds good!


Saltyy said:


> uhh im going to say something controversial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand that is your opinion, but that is too far.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> uhh im going to say something controversial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


STOP! You’ve violated the law


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Or Raising Cane’s
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020
> 
> ...


What is Raising Cane’s


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

I haven't been in a drive thru for a long time already...


----------



## Mick (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> NOOO SHE'S FIGHTING MY UNCLE I THINK
> 
> SHE ALREADY FOUGHT HER BF ONCE SHE CAN DO IT AGAIN aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> ...



I wish I could help you so much right now... This brings back memories, I had basically daily arguments with my mother when I still lived with my parents. It was about a different topic, but I also couldn't say anything without starting an argument. The feelings that that left me with... :|

Things got better between me and her in the end, I really hope it'll turn out right for you too


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> What is Raising Cane’s


Basically Zaxby’s but yummier


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Basically Zaxby’s but yummier


Well i don’t have any in my town here


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

We go to Subway on Mondays. I always get the same thing


----------



## Mick (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> uhh im going to say something controversial
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_how dare you_


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Well i don’t have any in my town here


maybe its just in kentucky idk

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Lothitine said:


> maybe its just in kentucky idk


Yeah it’s just in the south lol


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> What is Raising Cane’s


HOW HAVE YOU NOT HEARD OF THAT THAT PLACE IS THE BEST WKWBWVVWWH


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

We just have either a bunch of nationwide chains or unique restaurants here. We did get a barbecue joint that my Texan mother approves of tho


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

Never heard of it


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> HOW HAVE YOU NOT HEARD OF THAT THAT PLACE IS THE BEST WKWBWVVWWH


Period  once I bought a 10-pack of their bread and the drive-thru lady was so confused


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Period  once I bought a 10-pack of their bread and the drive-thru lady was so confused


I think we have BoJangles here
Their biscuits are SOOO GOOOOD


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

This thread is slowly being active again


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Period  once I bought a 10-pack of their bread and the drive-thru lady was so confused


I wish they had one local, the closest one is like 30 minutes away so I barely get to go :c


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 29, 2020)

ah yes, american restaurant chains ive never heard of


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I think we have BoJangles here
> Their biscuits are SOOO GOOOOD


I’ve actually never been to Bojangles :0 we have it here tho


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> ah yes, american chains ive never heard of


If you come to the east coast or Midwest go to Cracker Barrel


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I wish they had one local, the closest one is like 30 minutes away so I barely get to go :c


Closest one’s in Atlanta/Alabama. But BoJangles biscuits are really good


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

How come there is so many chains I’ve never heard of?
I used to live in the US, but I’ve never heard of those chains.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> How come there is so many chains I’ve never heard of?
> I used to live in the US, but I’ve never heard of those chains.


Are you on the west coast?


----------



## Mick (Jul 29, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> ah yes, american restaurant chains ive never heard of



I swear these people invent more imaginary stores every day


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Are you on the west coast?


California
I live outside now...
Still not telling my location :^


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

w h a t I know none of these


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Like, I don’t know about bojangles or zaxbys but it sounds like a southern chain


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 29, 2020)

Mick said:


> I swear these people invent more imaginary stores every day


pretty sure its a new restaurant per street corner basis


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Are you on the west coast?


east/south coast


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> If you come to the east coast or Midwest go to Cracker Barrel


Ah man Cracker Barrel- I’ve only been there twice because it’s expensive (I have 6 ppl in my family) but it’s SO GOOD


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Closest one’s in Atlanta/Alabama. But BoJangles biscuits are really good


I'm talking about raising canes
I've never had bojangles


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

Man.. Arby’s..


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Ah man Cracker Barrel- I’ve only been there twice because it’s expensive (I have 6 ppl in my family) but it’s SO GOOD


CB is pretty good
Have you been to the store in it?


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

It looks so good.
Aaaaaaa
I wish I could go there, but covid....
Autocorrect please stop changing covid to Clovis


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Ah man Cracker Barrel- I’ve only been there twice because it’s expensive (I have 6 ppl in my family) but it’s SO GOOD


It’s one of my favorites; it reminds me of road trips cuz we’re practically guaranteed to go to one on every vacation.


----------



## Mick (Jul 29, 2020)

Interrupting the bojangles to announce that the update just started downloading for me


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

YAY it's time!

I sleep


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Mick said:


> Interrupting the bojangles to announce that the update just started downloading for me


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> CB is pretty good
> Have you been to the store in it?


Yeah but I never buy anything lol-


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 29, 2020)

it has been like 2 weeks since i played animal crossing

i wonder what punchys up to


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Update time?
I guess I’ll bring out my switch if so.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Yeah but I never buy anything lol-


I love the candy part of it. They once had these muscadine grape drops that were amazing. It’s the only grape candy I actually like. (I hate that the slate pencil urchin reminds me of their candy sticks tho).


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Yeah but I never buy anything lol-


i bought something there....
They have flavored drinks,
Speaking of flavored drinks, there’s this place called Rocket Fizz that sells a lot of good stuff


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

not uploading yet always happens but still ugh

I can't wait


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i bought something there....
> They have flavored drinks,
> Speaking of flavored drinks, there’s this place called Rocket Fizz that sells a lot of good stuff


I just love the candy selection (I’m a bit of a sweet tooth)


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Aaaaaaaaa


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Give me an idea for an art


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Island rep
Or maybe office worker


----------



## Mick (Jul 29, 2020)

My game is updated, I have Luna on the screen, but the Nintendo server maintenance is still going...

oh no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

whats up here


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Maybe I’ll update sometime...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Island rep
> Or maybe office worker


Mayb
any other ideas?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

hmm


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

*inhales* WHY WONT YOU UPDATE

I guess I'll just keep restarting, I'm sure it'll happen eventually

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020

Spycrabs?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

idk what's happenin but I'll just eat a few 5 icecream bars


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

a video i found


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

The music reminds me of Zelda


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

aaa should I eat icecream after all?

bad mood but I'll gain weighttt


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

It broke hold on
A fixed one


----------



## Mick (Jul 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *inhales* WHY WONT YOU UPDATE
> 
> I guess I'll just keep restarting, I'm sure it'll happen eventually
> 
> ...



Close the game, press + and check for updates manually on the internet


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

Mick said:


> Close the game, press + and check for updates manually on the internet


Wow that's so smart, thanks!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> aaa should I eat icecream after all?
> 
> bad mood but I'll gain weighttt


Oof already eating


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

ßruh


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Ssruh 
Thats what the German B meant


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Ssruh
> Thats what the German B meant


youre mother iß you’re mother


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Ssruh
> Thats what the German B meant


βΓυη 

Beta Gamma and I don’t know the other two


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Amazing

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020

I will update my game


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> βΓυη


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 29, 2020)

whitneys at my campsite lol


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> whitneys at my campsite lol


p ogg cham p


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Switch is updating now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> whitneys at my campsite lol


Y’all got the good luck I got Samson


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all got the good luck I got Samson


tell me about it lol, ive had judy sherb and reneigh show up in the camp, too bad i didnt want them


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> p ogg cham p


i am habin a stok

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020

Anyways take this video


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i am habin a stok


If ya want to feel like that just watch cheapy fairy tale videos

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020





A perennial favorite for cheapy kids content (DONT use this as a gauge of The Little Prince’s quality)


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> If ya want to feel like that just watch cheapy fairy tale videos
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020
> 
> ...


_oh_


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

yawns


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> yawns


Get a sleep


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 29, 2020)

punchy is still crafting this late i swear he should be asleep


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

go to sleep punchy

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Get a sleep


if only it were that simple


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

I’m basically back reading the pages I haven’t read yet, so I might give a few reactions...


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 29, 2020)

i should get something to put on the left side of my sig


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I’m basically back reading the pages I haven’t read yet, so I might give a few reactions...


I’ve been getting some reactions already lol


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

i def skipped most of the pages,,,,


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ve been getting some reactions already lol


Privacy settings? E d g y


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Privacy settings? E d g y


Remember I’m a semi noob


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Remember I’m a semi noob


It means no one can see when you're online
_v e r y e d g e_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Alright, but Scottish Pokemon Trainer


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

gotta be mysterious


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Yooo my baby island is up


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yooo my baby island is up


(YAY) what's the address?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> It means no one can see when you're online
> _v e r y e d g e_


I wanted to see my muddy hoodie but it won’t let me I’ll prolly change it back lol


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

I found a good 7/4 beat


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> (YAY) what's the address?


I’m not sure if I can share it here lol I can send it via chat tho


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

I don’t do invisible mode for edgy
I did it since I usually go on and off and it confuses some.
And since my avatar could look awkward.


----------



## Mick (Jul 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m not sure if I can share it here lol I can send it via chat tho



Can I also get said address? I'd like to try this out


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Mick said:


> Can I also get said address? I'd like to try this out


Dang you got that up QUICK


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

Ahhhhh what happened


Spoiler: I'm stuck like this









That looks... uncomfortable


----------



## Mick (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Dang you got that up QUICK



I was going for 0000-0000-0000  

But yes


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Ahhhhh what happened
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I'm stuck like this
> ...


Press left


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Unrelated, but nice bedroom


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Dang you got that up QUICK


Ya want a code? Imma get my much more developed island up too


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Unrelated, but nice bedroom


Thanks!


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

I think 


Mick said:


> I was going for 0000-0000-0000
> 
> But yes


it’s assigned at random
A


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Mick (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I think
> 
> it’s assigned at random
> A



Seems to be that way!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaa time to update


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

I hate it for when you have a bad connection you start typing then the quote comes into the post




Also this


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

I wonder how I will fix my NH island...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

So... now what? I kinda found nothing to really do after updating NH. My town isn't worth uploading.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

*aika village*


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

I bet someone will make a bunch of horror islands.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> So... now what? I kinda found nothing to really do after updating NH. My town isn't worth uploading.


I just got my codes up! They’re in my signature now. Arctin’s probably more fun to visit at the moment tho


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> So... now what? I kinda found nothing to really do after updating NH. My town isn't worth uploading.


Ouch, i felt that tho


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *aika village*


AIKA VILLAGE II


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

We need aika village


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Maybe
I really need to be creative with my island.


----------



## Mick (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> So... now what? I kinda found nothing to really do after updating NH. My town isn't worth uploading.



Wait for Sunday and fireworks? Run around a few dream towns? Try to get a gold nugget, because it seems we have a new recipe to unlock?


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Is there a nook mile achievement for it?
Also if anyone has some cool hacks, (not actual hacking) on landscaping, just let me know.
I’m thinking of redoing some parts of my island


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

I already stopped playing for tonight... so meh...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Part of a firefight i was in


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 293837
> Part of a firefight i was in


i hate that i can read that
what is your @ tho hmu


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i hate that i can read that
> what is your @ tho hmu


@Kurb#9712


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 293837
> Part of a firefight i was in


Thanks, I hate it.

Edit: I will try to pretend I didn't accidentally have two quotes here.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Thanks, I hate it.


And i’m not kidding
I think they were actually defending typing like that


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 293837
> Part of a firefight i was in


Ew


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

I’m definitely not feeling it but this MUST be a mood


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Ew


Yep
I kept telling them stop it’s hard to read and they said it made them feel comfortable


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Yep
> I kept telling them stop it’s hard to read and they said it made them feel comfortable


I don't know them but they sound pretty stupid to me.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Yep
> I kept telling them stop it’s hard to read and they said it made them feel comfortable


So basically they were like “Instead of properly communicating my emotions and talking things over properly i’m gonna be super cryptic and get mad when people don’t understand me cause i’m quirky sksksksksksk”


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't know them but they sound pretty stupid to me.


And they would be exactly that

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> So basically they were like “Instead of properly communicating my emotions and talking things over properly i’m gonna be super cryptic and get mad when people don’t understand me cause i’m quirky sksksksksksk”


This. Literally just this


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Kind of immature to type like that
No offense


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Kind of immature to type like that
> No offense


I told them “Please stop” and the chat called me toxic


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I told them “Please stop” and the chat called me toxic


Just the words "Please stop"? W o w


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Yikes...


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I told them “Please stop” and the chat called me toxic


“Oh my gosh how dare you not support being weirdly cryptic instead of properly speaking so people don’t take 5 minutes to understand a single message. Shame on you”

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020

Fk’s sake i can’t stand people on Discord sometimes


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Yeah... I don’t even use Discord.
I have an account, but I barely use it.


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 29, 2020)

me and kurb are having a powerful discord dm right now


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> “Oh my gosh how dare you not support being weirdly cryptic instead of properly speaking so people don’t take 5 minutes to understand a single message. Shame on you”
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020
> 
> Fk’s sake i can’t stand people on Discord sometimes


I started a firefight because of it


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I started a firefight because of it


A wha sorry i’m slow since it’s late lmao


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

Hmmmm




how are u guys today


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

I feel very meeeehhhhh right now.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I feel very meeeehhhhh right now.


:c


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Hmmmm
> View attachment 293843
> how are u guys today





((not my mood but definitely Matty’s. I’m loving everything about the dream suite; ESPECIALLY this pose >:3))


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

EH TOL ES FACIL EN ROOMS TO GO 


out of context Spanish commercials


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Hmmmm
> View attachment 293843
> how are u guys today


In an ok mood right now.
Pretty neutral


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

I'm probably going to start falling asleep soon... I'm already tired.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Hmmmm
> View attachment 293843
> how are u guys today





Mostly like this


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Espanol more like is pinesol

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 293847
> Mostly like this


rare footage of me at the beach

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020

okay that looks like a good desktop background


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Espanol more like is pinesol
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020
> 
> ...


If only i had a desktop


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> If only i had a desktop


nah youd put some jojo meme on it


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> nah youd put some jojo meme on it


I’d totally have the beach cow


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

My desktop background is Kirby.


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

My desktop background is some random nature on it.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> My desktop background is Kirby.


 mine is some low resolution galaxy thing that I forget to change


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

My laptop background...is currently the default cuz I’m lazy


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Mine also has the default. 
My other computer account is nature.
I’ve yet need to change my wallpaper if I’m not lazy.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

I change my phone background all the time tho. Now it’s Matty but it changes to everything lol


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

I’m too lazy to change my phone background


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I’m too lazy to change my phone background


^^

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020

mine is "care bears find and kill god"


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

Wait, is the new AC update up now?


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

It is


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

G A R Y


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 293857
> G A R Y


your welcom


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> your welcom


thank u


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

TO SHOW YOU THE POWER OF Loctite Ultragel I FIXED THAT FIGURE I HAD THAT BROKE EARLIER TODAY WOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

I need a metric ton of seaweed for reasons


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I need a metric ton of seaweed for reasons


What reasons?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I need a metric ton of seaweed for reasons


Seaweed are stationary with the largest bubble cluster. Idk if the patterns straight or zig zagged though

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020

Hope that helps lol
Oh also they’re the largest shadow size


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Seaweed are stationary with the largest bubble cluster. Idk if the patterns straight or zig zagged though
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020
> 
> Hope that helps lol


Oh I know that lol thanks for the tip anyways


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh I know that lol thanks for the tip anyways


Ouch lol and np


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Seaweed are cool


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Seaweed are cool


They taste good


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

I barely know anything about seaweed, actually...
It's found in the water... and it's a plant... I think???
And it's used in recipes for some reason.


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Is the cloud save available for NH? I'm trying to figure out how to do it if so..


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

I just need loads of the stuff to put on my wild beaches


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I barely know anything about seaweed, actually...
> It's found in the water... and it's a plant... I think???
> And it's used in recipes for some reason.


It adds firmness


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I barely know anything about seaweed, actually...
> It's found in the water... and it's a plant... I think???
> And it's used in recipes for some reason.


Yeah recipes like idk
*looks at inkling*
sushi


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Yeah recipes like idk
> *looks at inkling*
> sushi


I'm an Octoling...
But also...
*N O.*
No eating me.


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm an Octoling...
> But also...
> *N O.*
> No eating me.


cool coolcoolcool but
*grabs knife*
sushis soundinkinda good rn


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm an Octoling...
> But also...
> *N O.*
> No eating me.


I dont like sushi
But i do lime fish sticks


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Time to backup my save, found how to.
Google was acting up with searches, but now I know


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

I just need a ton of coprolite for... reasons


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> cool coolcoolcool but
> *grabs knife*
> sushis soundinkinda good rn


NONONONONO.
JUST NO.



Kurb said:


> I dont like sushi
> But i do lime fish sticks


....Ribbon likes fish sticks... Um... um....


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 30, 2020)

Uh I got to sleep now goodby guys 
I guess u are saved Seastar.. for now.. :>


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

I like fish but I only have access to things like bass...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288686030544089090My 3am thoughts
also i kinda want some fish rn


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I like fish but I only have access to things like bass...


Sea bass???
Nah it’s at least a C- 
*dies inside*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Uh I got to sleep now goodby guys
> I guess u are saved Seastar.. for now.. :>


.......That doesn't sound very reassuring.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

They are just comically large bullets


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Sea bass???
> Nah it’s at least a C-
> *dies inside*


Not even sea bass...


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288686030544089090My 3am thoughts
> also i kinda want some fish rn


I thought rubber bullets were like comically large bullets


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I thought rubber bullets were like comically large bullets


They both are


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 30, 2020)

good

night


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> They both are






_They’re not even rubber either_

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> good
> 
> night


Good



night



comrade


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Hhhhhhh...
Oh no...
My Inkling half is going to have a panic attack over being seen as food.


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .......That doesn't sound very reassuring.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 293874
> _They’re not even rubber either_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020
> ...


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 293876


Hey it’s a bullet bill


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Hey it’s a bullet bill


Told you


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Alright but who would win:

The comically large spoon or comically large bullet


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Alright but who would win:
> 
> The comically large spoon or comically large bullet


The bullet would lightly dent the spoon lmao it’s like a shield


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 293875


Please don't.... please....


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 293875


Why? She’s not doing anything bad


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> The bullet would lightly dent the spoon lmao it’s like a shield


True true, so the comically large spoon then


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Why? She’s not doing anything bad


Apparently I'm still being seen as seafood.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

I like how we’re just having a discussion about grenades
while everyone else is normal


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Apparently I'm still being seen as seafood.


I mean you don’t even look like it 7/8 of the time


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I like how we’re just having a discussion about grenades
> while everyone else is normal


As you do in almost the middle of the night


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I like how we’re just having a discussion about grenades
> while everyone else is normal


We’re talking about cannibalism I don’t think that’s normal


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> We’re talking about cannibalism I don’t think that’s normal





ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> As you do in almost the middle of the night


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Original sensei write rhymes in the attic


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Please don't.... please....



:>


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> We’re talking about cannibalism I don’t think that’s normal


I... don't think... it counts as cannibalism, sadly... But it's still morally wrong.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I... don't think... it counts as cannibalism, sadly... But it's still morally wrong.



But seafood is so good tho


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I... don't think... it counts as cannibalism, sadly... But it's still morally wrong.


I count eating anything sapient (capable of human-level thought) as cannibalism.


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I... don't think... it counts as cannibalism, sadly... But it's still morally wrong.


Is it : )
Too bad 
I don’t 
Have
Morals
:      )


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I count eating anything sapient (capable of human-level thought) as cannibalism.


It’s literally defined as eating the same species as yourself


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

Why does everyone want to eat Seastar?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Is it : )
> Too bad
> I don’t
> Have
> ...


I am heartless : )


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I... don't think... it counts as cannibalism, sadly... But it's still morally wrong.


I don’t think a squid eating a fish counts as cannibalism since they’re two different things


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> It’s literally defined as eating the same species as yourself


I still find eating people capable of thought completely wrong


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I don’t think a squid eating a fish counts as cannibalism since they’re two different things


It isn’t.


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I am heartless : )


ok : )


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> But seafood is so good tho


_*Then go eat non-sentient seafood hhhhhh*_


Your Local Wild Child said:


> I count eating anything sapient (capable of human-level thought) as cannibalism.


Oh... fair then... Ribbon pretty much _has_ human thoughts, as far as I know.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Is it : )
> Too bad
> I don’t
> Have
> ...





Kurb said:


> I am heartless : )


Edgy


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> me and kurb are having a powerful discord dm right now


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Why does everyone want to eat Seastar?


H e l p


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

Why eat an almost-human person when you could eat Ratataouolld


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

I still wanna know if the giant squid turned into some titan or giant in the Splatoon universe


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Why eat an almost-human person when you could eat Ratataouolld


Rattooldie

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I still wanna know if the giant squid turned into some titan or giant in the Splatoon universe


you mean the Kraken?
No they just went extinct


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I still wanna know if the giant squid turned into some titan or giant in the Splatoon universe


There's a comic with that.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Subject change


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

_I come back to this
what_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 293877


Ah reminds me of my own friends i had on Discord


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

I love this


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 293878
> 
> Subject change


That's a weird-looking mannequin


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Subject change[/QUOTE]


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> There's a comic with that.


_*Show me right now*_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

This one should work


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*Show me right now*_


_*Click the text*_


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Only squid I’ll never eat are inklings


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Is the crazy seafood eater gone?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Ooh roasted bass is really good when you’re out in the woods


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Only squid I’ll never eat are inklings


Inklings = squid
Thats like saying the only air i’ll breath is oxygen


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Idk...
I will never eat inklings or octolings

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020

But inklings look more unique than squids
Inklings are more neon and have different ink color


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Inklings = squid
> Thats like saying the only air i’ll breath is oxygen


You're just showing us you have no morals. This means nothing.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar after someone says “i like fish”


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Inklings = squid
> Thats like saying the only air i’ll breath is oxygen


_jokes on you the only air I'll breathe is carbon dioxide_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Inklings = squid
> Thats like saying the only air i’ll breath is oxygen


People die when they are killed


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Me reading that comic:


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Seastar after someone says “i like fish”


More like when they mean me...
Hhhhhhh


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

I love the Doug Walker meme


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Cool


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Cool


Cool


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Yes


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Cool


Cool


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

_this is spam stop_


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

*Yes lets now continue a new topic before this thread may get locked out if we don’t do something about it*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

This is how this entire thread sounds rn


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> This is how this entire thread sounds rn


_that makes no sense_


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Does NH have that amazing channel just like the other games?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Does NH have that amazing channel just like the other games?


no


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

wait, crazy seafood eater?
...what is going on here?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> wait, crazy seafood eater?
> ...what is going on here?


I don’t know


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

For some reason, I really like the "retro channel" and the "apple channel".



Enxssi said:


> wait, crazy seafood eater?
> ...what is going on here?


Lothitine wanted to eat me...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> wait, crazy seafood eater?
> ...what is going on here?


I eat fish not sapient cephalopods


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

If we ever played a Role Models together you’d all assign me the “mentally unstable” trait


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

I think that goes to Lothitine


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> If we ever played a Role Models together you’d all assign me the “mentally unstable” trait


I don't know what you're talking about but *y e s.*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I think that goes to Lothitine


Well then what would i be


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> If we ever played a Role Models together you’d all assign me the “mentally unstable” trait


What would I be


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I think that goes to Lothitine


Kurb is obsessed with violence.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Well then what would i be


Uhhhh is “Chill af dude” available

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Seastar said:


> Kurb is obsessed with violence.


Yea Kurb can be bipolar lmao

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



ohare01 said:


> What would I be


Closeted weeb


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

There’s this Kirby game i played in 3DS VC called Kirby’s Star Stacker and it rocks


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Uhhhh is “Chill af dude” available


_*He splatted me like a million times earlier.*_


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I think that goes to Lothitine


kurb is an arsonist and a cephalopod killer


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What would I be


Same what about me


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> kurb is an arsonist and a cephalopod killer


How do i pin a comment to my profile


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> There’s this Kirby game i played in 3DS VC called Kirby’s Star Stacker and it rocks


Hhhhh Oh no I agree


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Uhhhh is “Chill af dude” available
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020
> 
> ...


what about me


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*He splatted me like a million times earlier.*_


That’s a fair point lmao


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> There’s this Kirby game i played in 3DS VC called Kirby’s Star Stacker and it rocks


Yo that’s the only GB Kirby game I put actual hours into


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> How do i pin a comment to my profile


quote, copy, and paste it to your signature


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

I brought up Role Models and now everyone is sounding off about it
If you guys wanna play it that much i could buy it


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Same what about me


Something like the kinda hipster/down to Earth/nature lover i can’t think of the word


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Uhhhh is “Chill af dude” available
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020
> 
> ...


I'm more open about my weebness now tho
but not irl so I guess you're right


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Okay... what would I be?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay... what would I be?


Squib


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay... what would I be?


Depending on the category, i’d say mentally stable


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Or role player idk


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Squib


whaboume


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

This is what role models is


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Depending on the category, i’d say mentally stable


Funny how the mentally unstable person knows that.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> whaboume


C h i l l


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> whaboume


Like the only one keeping the group together


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Spy
what will he do

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Enxssi said:


> whaboume


The piece of super glue keeping our friend group from detonating


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Like the only one keeping the group together


You would be _w e e b_


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 293903
> Spy
> what will he do


is he gona say congratulations I’m a failure


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> You would be _w e e b_


_Yeah i’m a filthy weeb, keep scrollin_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> is he gona say congratulations I’m a failure


Not unless you’re Scout


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Yeah i’m a filthy weeb, keep scrollin_


_nah you're not a filthy weeb
you're the best weeb uwu_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Hhhh... I'm getting sleepy...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

We should play Role Models soon


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _nah you're not a filthy weeb
> you're the best weeb uwu_


No u


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

W E E D


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> No u


No no u


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

I’m so sad I don’t wanna be a hipster


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

I’d be classified as the most cuckoo in the group


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

what’s the difference between a hipster and a hippie


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 293908
> W E E D


“Chris! Is that a weed?”


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> what’s the difference between a hipster and a hippie


n/a


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> what’s the difference between a hipster and a hippie


Hipsters are just chill, hippies live in vans and get high


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> “Chris! Is that a weed?”


I’m calling the police!
*microwave beeps*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’m calling the police!
> *microwave beeps*


_“911 what’s your emergency”_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

_W h a t 
is happening?_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Hipsters are just chill, hippies live in vans and get high


_I- wow-_


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Hipsters are just chill, hippies live in vans and get high


oh i get it, one wears flannel and the other smokes weed


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _W h a t
> is happening?_


idon’ know
But i kinda wanna play Hotdogs Horseshoes and Hand grenades to see what i can shoot


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

I know I’m going to have problems with bait farming but darn it I‘m starting to love my beaches


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> idon’ know
> But i kinda wanna play Hotdogs Horseshoes and Hand grenades to see what i can shoot


You and your violence...


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 293910
> I know I’m going to have problems with bait farming but darn it I‘m starting to love my beaches


Everybody gangsta til the beach becomes a forest


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

If this is an animal crossing forum, then isn’t this just a place where deranged dictators hang out?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Everybody gangsta til the beach becomes a forest


 I'm d e a d


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You and your violence...


Wait how do you know what H3 is


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> If this is an animal crossing forum, then isn’t this just a place where deranged dictators hang out?


_mayhaps_


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> If this is an animal crossing forum, then isn’t this just a place where deranged dictators hang out?


im no Darren aged dictater!!,,,!


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Hipsters go to Starbucks everyday and bring their laptop


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Just put a bunch of grenades into a plant pot and then shoot the plant pot with an RPG


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Hipsters go to Starbucks everyday and bring their laptop


Oi don't call me out like that


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Hipsters go to Starbucks everyday and bring their laptop


Hippies harvest their weed and talk about nature 24/7


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

What is this thread anymore man


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

This place isn’t going to be good until Isabelle regularly tells me my villagers are getting lost


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Yes that is true
Sorry if I offended some


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

wtf this is so pretty


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> What is this thread anymore man


Talking about the most obscure subjects known to mankind


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Wait how do you know what H3 is


You said grenades and mentioned shooting stuff. You expect me to not know it's violent after saying that?


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

At least we need no building for dream suite


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> wtf this is so pretty
> View attachment 293911


Sleep paralysis demons in animal crossing built different


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> wtf this is so pretty
> View attachment 293911


The music reminds me of LoZ


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Talking about the most obscure subjects known to mankind


so anyway, _*why does the back of your kneecap get so sweaty*_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> so anyway, _*why does the back of your kneecap get so sweaty*_


_Felt that_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> so anyway, _*why does the back of your kneecap get so sweaty*_


those are your leg pits


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Accurate


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> those are your leg pits


do I need a separate deodorant for them


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> those are your leg pits


Is it like a pit full of mannequin legs


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> What is this thread anymore man


The best thread in existence


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Is it like a pit full of mannequin legs


Like the Dashcon ball pit? Yes.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Like the Dashcon ball pit? Yes.


O H
N O


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Like the Dashcon ball pit? Yes.


Sounds uh, fun


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> those are your leg pits


_*what*_

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Like the Dashcon ball pit? Yes.


Whats that?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Fun fact i hate mannequins, photos are eh but being near one in person is hhhhh


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Leg pits sound accurate


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Like the Dashcon ball pit? Yes.


I earned another hour in the mannequin leg pit


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Whats that?


_*You don't wanna know.*_


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Tfw you mess up a mannequin on accident in public


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You said grenades and mentioned shooting stuff. You expect me to not know it's violent after saying that?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Tfw you mess up a mannequin on accident in public


Insert those photos of mannequins JoJo posing


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Insert those photos of mannequins JoJo posing


I hate you all
So so much


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*You don't wanna know.*_


Why? What is it??


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Just so you know, the only shooter game I have ever played is Splatoon.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Sounds uh, fun


What is itt


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Why? What is it??


Tumblr Convention


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

I played a few shooter games, forgot the titles, but I remember Splatoon mostly


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Tumblr Convention


Huh


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I hate you all
> So so much


aww thanks kurb ❤


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I hate you all
> So so much


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

@ProbablyNotJosuke can I look up Dashcon ball pit
I'm curious


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

darn it it’s so late but I don’t wanna go to slepp


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Imagine that happens in Walmart, Macy’s and Target


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @ProbablyNotJosuke can I look up Dashcon ball pit
> I'm curious


_Lmao idek what it is_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Lmao idek what it is_


I only partially know... hhhhhh


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Lmao idek what it is_


Oh lol
_to the internet_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

Now that I brought up Dashcon, all I can think about is that MLP  jar and I hate it.


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Imagine that happens in Walmart, Macy’s and Target


POV: youre buying clothes and then you hear yourself ask if it’s a JoJo reference


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Imagine if someone sneaks to the computer in Walmart and plays the squid kid theme or some troll song for the whole store


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Imagine that happens in Walmart, Macy’s and Target


I dunno what Walmart you’re stuck in but mine don’t have full-body mannequins


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Hot Dogs, Horseshoes & Hand Grenades on Steam
					

Do you like hot dogs? How about horseshoes? Hand grenades? (everyone likes hand grenades) Anyway, we've got all that, and guns. SO MANY GUNS. So if you like ordnance, meat, and far too many groan-worthy puns, this is the VR sandbox game for you.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

What even


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What even


?


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

pov youre camping at someon’s squid jump but then you hear the splashdown


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> pov youre camping at someon’s squid jump but then you hear the splashdown


pov: you commit a war crime


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> pov youre camping at someon’s squid jump but then you hear the splashdown


Ohh lemme draw this


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

I wish stores could add more expressions of poses to mannequins, so it could always be a reference to everything


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Pov, your reading this


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> pov: you commit a war crime


W h y


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I wish stores could add more expressions of poses to mannequins, so it could always be a reference to everything


I don't want dabbing mannequins


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> W h y


POV: you write the letters W h and y and color them pink


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> pov: you commit a war crime


POV kurb sets fire to your house and says “you’re next”


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> POV kurb sets fire to your house and says “you’re next”


pov: youre next


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> POV kurb sets fire to your house and says “you’re next”


LMAO
he would


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Mannequins


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> pov: youre next


pov you’re screwed


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Mannequins


Mannequins


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


>


_menacing_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

AH
Why am I still awake...?


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

POV why do I smell burning


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Pov: Clockwise posts random photos from google images


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

POV:
crap


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> POV: you write the letters W h and y and color them pink


Pov, you breathe


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

What did i stumble into


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> AH
> Why am I still awake...?


pov: this 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288708087118012416


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

I think I'm the only one that doesn't get this meme... Although I'm pretty sure I know what POV means.


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

POV when you smile, you don’t breathe sometimes


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288708578099027968why


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> POV when you smile, you don’t breathe sometimes


Find more jjba stuff _now_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

POV: One day this thread vanishes and it turns out it was all a dream


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> POV: One day this thread vanishes and it turns out it was all a dream


NOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288708578099027968why


Uh-huh... Is Inkling/Octoling blood just more ink? You've reminded me I have this question.


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Find more jjba stuff _now_


Maybe
But that was from an indirect search


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Maybe
> But that was from an indirect search


_aaaaaaaaa_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288709254375931904what is happening to me


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO


POV: Wake up, Abri


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288709254375931904what is happening to me


Uh, are you okay?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> POV: Wake up, Abri


POV: It’s been a year, Abri. Please wake up. We miss you.


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh, are you okay?


No


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288709741477322753No!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> POV: It’s been a year, Abri. Please wake up. We miss you.


U H
Again, are you okay?


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288709741477322753No!


I’m calling the cops


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288709254375931904what is happening to me


Idk but it’s pretty cursed


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> U H
> Again, are you okay?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288709971086114817Not in the slightest


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> POV: It’s been a year, Abri. Please wake up. We miss you.


POV: I'll never wake up


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288709741477322753No!





Kurb said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288709741477322753No!


Please stop you’re scaring me

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Kurb said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288709971086114817Not in the slightest


Oh no you’ve gone in my territory


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

POV Google images is a image hoarder


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Please stop you’re scaring me
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020
> 
> ...


no 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288710245905305601


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> no
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288710245905305601


kurb...


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> no
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288710245905305601


These are making me laugh carry on


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> no
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288710245905305601


Oh no


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> kurb...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288710530258132993what


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Twitter


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288710530258132993what


These are the best-


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288710530258132993what


I will make an account to cease this madness


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288710530258132993what


Vegetables are a social construct


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I will make an account to cease this madness


Cancel him on Twitter dot com


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Google Images is fun!


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> These are the best-




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288710942558171137


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> pov youre camping at someon’s squid jump but then you hear the splashdown


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288710530258132993what


What’s an unfancy plant


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288711233949106177who is this


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288711233949106177who is this


hhhh idk


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Cancel him on Twitter dot com


That’s a genius idea!
@Kurb if you don’t stop this madness, #KurbIsOverParty WILL HAPPEN


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288711233949106177who is this


@FrogslimeOfficial 
I remember that avatar


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

I finally drew something after months lmao


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288711233949106177who is this


DANGIT someone already did that

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I finally drew something after months lmao


epicc


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 293924
> Google Images is fun!


We all love google images as long as there’s nothing inappropriate or something disturbing to us


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288711726288994305Keeping it going


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> @FrogslimeOfficial
> I remember that avatar


huh what


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> That’s a genius idea!
> @Kurb if you don’t stop this madness, #KurbIsOverParty WILL HAPPEN


_muahahahahahahaha_


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Twitter party confirmed


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> We all love google images as long as there’s nothing inappropriate or something disturbing to us


Yea i found some uh interesting stuff while looking for references for my drawing


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

_I don't have a Twitter_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Twitter party confirmed


_If only I had it man_

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Yea i found some uh interesting stuff while looking for references for my drawing


Oh gosh are your poor eyes ok :c


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Should I go get slepp


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _muahahahahahahaha_


That’s right, I’ll have EVERY K-POP STAN IN EXISTENCE ON MY SIDE, AND THEYLL ALL CANCEL YOU, EACH AND EVERY ONE MUAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHA!


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288712461705793536


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288712380210348032Whom is this random child


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

I do have an account, but I avoid using it as social media, since it causes depression for me
I only use it to log in certain websites


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

This is my son now


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288712380210348032Whom is this random child


it’s you
you have that same avatar way back when


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _I don't have a Twitter_


Kurb and Frogslime are the only ones with connection to the outside world


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> This is my son nowView attachment 293926


_Y a n k e e w i t h n o b r i m_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> _Y a n k e e w i t h n o b r i m_


Yankee brim brim yankee


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Yea i found some uh interesting stuff while looking for references for my drawing


I saw something horrible when I looked up Cherry. Well, multiple things but one in particular was really bad.


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

...well I do have an Instagram, but that’s only for selling monat—I MEAN POSTING ART


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> _Y a n k e e w i t h n o b r i m_


_He has a very good fashion sense, though it doesn’t have any gear abilities_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it’s you
> you have that same avatar way back when


Are you sure? Positive?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Kurb and Frogslime are the only ones with connection to the outside world


_indeed they are_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I saw something horrible when I looked up Cherry. Well, multiple things but one in particular was really bad.


Pass the eye drops


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _He has a very good fashion sense, though it doesn’t have any gear abilities_


gear ability: a shotgun

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Are you sure? Positive?


yes


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Pass the eye drops


like I asked before are your eyes ok


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

I got scarred once when I was younger. Now I tread carefully with anything related to animals


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> gear ability: a shotgun
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020
> 
> ...


He got it from Sheldon when Sheldon finally snapped

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



ohare01 said:


> like I asked before are your eyes ok


sowwy i didn’t see and ye they good now


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

I have partial connection to the outside world


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Kurb and Frogslime are the only ones with connection to the outside world


Yeah not the best idea


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> He got it from Sheldon when Sheldon finally snapped
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020
> 
> ...


I can imagine it.
“I’m done with you coming in here expecting me to give you weapons for free. I’M DONE! YOU KNOW WHAT? HAVE THIS! IF YOU WANT SOMETHING THAT’LL KILL, HERE YOU GO. NOW LEAVE MY STORE AND DON’T COME BACK”


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> He got it from Sheldon when Sheldon finally snapped
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020
> 
> ...


oki just checking bc I worry about u


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ...well I do have an Instagram, but that’s only for selling monat—I MEAN POSTING ART


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

Ah, I see.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I got scarred once when I was younger. Now I tread carefully with anything related to animals


OH NO
I am now remembering a horrible cat photo I saw.... I want to cry.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> .


_I want a instagram
but I can't habe_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> OH NO
> I am now remembering a horrible cat photo I saw.... I want to cry.


oh


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

I have instagram, but only for Cousins

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020

Google images scarred me a bit, which makes me not want to search specific things


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

TLDR the Internet is a horrible place for young animal lovers


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

“I don’t care anymore, let them play with real weapons. Heh, that’ll teach em.”


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

I need to sleep... but I need something else to think about first... hhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> TLDR the Internet is a horrible place for young animal lovers


Yeah..

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020

which describes me haha oops


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

I have to go to bed now! Goodnight! *runs into bushes*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Inkling is a word that means a small doubt or thought 
Wonder why they chose that of all things


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

Hey, want to see a frog?
Jk you don't have a choice


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Inkling is a word that means a small doubt or thought
> Wonder why they chose that of all things


_hmm_

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hey, want to see a frog?
> Jk you don't have a choice
> View attachment 293931


CUTEEE


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

@FrogslimeOfficial delete this tweet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288711783805419521


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Inkling is a word that means a small doubt or thought
> Wonder why they chose that of all things


Good question...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Good question...


maybe because they had an _inkling _it would be a good choice!
*laugh track, seinfeld theme plays*


*gunshot*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> @FrogslimeOfficial delete this tweet
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288711783805419521


_never_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> maybe because they had an _inkling _it would be a good choice!
> *laugh track, seinfeld theme plays*
> 
> 
> *gunshot*


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/PV5RVuX


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hey, want to see a frog?
> Jk you don't have a choice
> View attachment 293931


*gasp* _h-himb,,,,, is fremnd shapedddd.._

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Kurb said:


> maybe because they had an _inkling _it would be a good choice!
> *laugh track, seinfeld theme plays*
> 
> 
> *gunshot*


Perish


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Perish


_hypocrite_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _hypocrite_


shhhhhhh


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 293932


*laugh track gets louder, inte by another gunshot*


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

What


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 293935


Pray tell


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 293935




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288717211604058112


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

real guy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *laugh track gets louder, inte by another gunshot*


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> shhhhhhh


he makes dad jokes he's a hypocrite


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


>


This


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Okay, I think it is time for me to get some sleep...
Good night!


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


>


this reminds me of sweet caroline extra percussion remix


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288717802245959682


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

I am at a loss for words right now


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> this reminds me of sweet caroline extra percussion remix


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I am at a loss for words right now


I'm lmao rn


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288718367835262976Man, Pyro


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

I lost my headphones this is a tragedy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I lost my headphones this is a tragedy


Well good thing this thread is sponsored by Raycon


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I lost my headphones this is a tragedy


Aw thats awful, Im going to sleep


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Aw thats awful, Im going to sleep


Aw ok


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Man, Pyro


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

Raycons are comfy and fit snug in your ear, and work just as well as top brands for a cheaper price.
Use code "frogspukeuptheirguts" for 15% off your first order.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Sad I wanted to listen to The World Revolving

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020

I found them :0000 music time


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Sad I wanted to listen to The World Revolving
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020
> 
> I found them :0000 music time


All thanks to Raycon


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

I never knew google would show avatars from tbt to images

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020

I’d like the main reason why


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

I found myself


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

It pains me about these new fans that have just walked into the AC fanbase, knowing nothing about the series, are part of our community. I know they’ll die off soon enough, but, jesus. We have BTS! BTS IN OUR FANBASE! And have you seen the turnip scammers saying their turnip price is higher than the maximum? it makes me LIVID. I HATE THEM SO FRICKING MUCH. I know with every game in a series there’s new fans that pick up the game, but this game changed so much in the series, it‘s infuriating. New Leaf barely broke 5 million sales, but NH sold 13m copies. All i ask is, what changed?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> It pains me about these new fans that have just walked into the AC fanbase, knowing nothing about the series, are part of our community. I know they’ll die off soon enough, but, jesus. We have BTS! BTS IN OUR FANBASE! And have you seen the turnip scammers saying their turnip price is higher than the maximum? it makes me LIVID. I HATE THEM SO FRICKING MUCH. I know with every game in a series there’s new fans that pick up the game, but this game changed so much in the series, it‘s infuriating. New Leaf barely broke 5 million sales, but NH sold 13m copies. All i ask is, what changed?


Yeah I get what you mean 

I kinda hate the people that are like "omg new update thanks nintendo!!! ^-^" as if it's not stuff that should be in the game


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Yeah I get what you mean
> 
> I kinda hate the people that are like "omg new update thanks nintendo!!! ^-^" as if it's not stuff that should be in the game


I think they’re trying to make the game give you more to do when you get dried off content.
Personally, all the content at once would’ve been the best.
Something changed with NH.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> It pains me about these new fans that have just walked into the AC fanbase, knowing nothing about the series, are part of our community. I know they’ll die off soon enough, but, jesus. We have BTS! BTS IN OUR FANBASE! And have you seen the turnip scammers saying their turnip price is higher than the maximum? it makes me LIVID. I HATE THEM SO FRICKING MUCH. I know with every game in a series there’s new fans that pick up the game, but this game changed so much in the series, it‘s infuriating. New Leaf barely broke 5 million sales, but NH sold 13m copies. All i ask is, what changed?


I wonder if it's because some of the dormant AC fans came back after 6 years and hyped it up, giving it attention. Plus, it's on a TV/Handheld console, perfect for people who like to have it either on the TV or on the go.


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

I don’t listen to kpop, but did Kpop singers play NH?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I don’t listen to kpop, but did Kpop singers play NH?


Nope. I think they latched onto it because DURRRR! NEW POPULAR GAME DURR! MUST RUIN WITH FANCAM! DURRRR


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

9 K-Pop Idols Who Are Already Jumping On The "Animal Crossing: New Horizons" Hype
					

Since "Animal Crossing: New Horizons" released on Nintendo Switch a few days ago, everyone’s been obsessed with it—including K-Pop idols like TWICE's Mina.




					www.koreaboo.com
				



I guess so


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Idk...  I saw jisoo playing acnh in a parody of sour candy tho so I wonder if she actually does


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

It’s downpour outside and I can hear mouse clicking noises even though no one is using a mouse outside


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Aaanyways, NL was better because of the constraints of the 3ds. As UpIsNotJump says “That’s why i write my scripts in the bath.”
Now that there’s nothing constraining the game, all the creativity is gone. It’s just a potato of an animal crossing game, An uncooked potato.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> It’s downpour outside and I can hear mouse clicking noises even though no one is using a mouse outside


Oh I thought you meant actual mice clicking their tongues


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Computer mouse lol


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Putting this here for me


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Tmw you’re a new ac player that thinks it’s neat to experience all the stuff in the game since i don’t know anything about it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Tmw you’re a new ac player that thinks it’s neat to experience all the stuff in the game since i don’t know anything about it


 How's the dream feature for you?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

JISOO AND LISA PLAY ANIMAL CROSSING 

JISOO PLAYS ANIMAL CROSSING AAAAAAA 

@Milky star lisaaaaaa


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Cool
time to tell my sister about it


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

this is what i mean 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287485812221730816


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> How's the dream feature for you?


Pretty neat, Nintendo kinda took two steps forward and then a step back with it since you can visit islands for inspiration, but it’s not like you can visit random islands people publish and instead have to search for codes


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> this is what i mean
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287485812221730816


It’s above the max iirc


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

STAN JISOOOOOOOOO


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Pretty neat, Nintendo kinda took two steps forward and then a step back with it since you can visit islands for inspiration, but it’s not like you can visit random islands people publish and instead have to search for codes


Yeah, basically like in NL. But, I think NL had a random town feature. Is that the same in NH? I don't have the update yet.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Pretty neat, Nintendo kinda took two steps forward and then a step back with it since you can visit islands for inspiration, but it’s not like you can visit random islands people publish and instead have to search for codes


Exactly!
In nl you could search and go to random ones :v I wonder why they changed it.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Who tf is that guy


Kurb said:


> It’s above the max iirc


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> STAN JISOOOOOOOOO


Tell your fandom to be honest about turnip prices


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

I saw it
Kpop stans


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Tell your fandom to be honest about turnip prices


look I stan blackpink not bts


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Tfw you keep having to refresh the page and start your music over ;^;


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

_Bruh what even is the max price i’ve seen so many different things on the internet and with my own eyes _


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Ughhh guys the kpop fandom can be toxic

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Bruh what even is the max price i’ve seen so many different things on the internet and with my own eyes _


650 i think? 600? Idk


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> look I stan blackpink not bts


A what?


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Yeah I know
Thats why I avoid kpop and Twitter 
im sorry kpop fans


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> A what?


I don't like boy groups


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Ughhh guys the kpop fandom can be toxic
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020
> 
> ...


620 or somewhere round there


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Yeah I know
> Thats why I avoid kpop and Twitter
> im sorry kpop fans


it's toxic af


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288630548492156929More blatant lies


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> 620 or somewhere round there


_I swear my b r e a d i’ve seen higher prices but at this point i’m starting to doubt my own eyes_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Pretty neat, Nintendo kinda took two steps forward and then a step back with it since you can visit islands for inspiration, but it’s not like you can visit random islands people publish and instead have to search for codes


Whoops I read that wrong.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Actually isn't the cap 800?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _I swear my b r e a d i’ve seen higher prices but at this point i’m starting to doubt my own eyes_


Well i’m sure i’ve seen it cap before 690


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Ughhh guys the kpop fandom can be toxic


_thanks captain obvious_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

I think the caps 800


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Actually isn't the cap 800?


No. No it isn’t 
Lemme go consult Discord


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _thanks captain obvious_


frick off


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Actually isn't the cap 800?


I looked it up. I think it's around 600.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> frick off


No u :3

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Putting this here for me


Putting this here for me again


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288630548492156929More blatant lies


Is it really necessary to put a kpop video there?
No offense to the OP of the tweet


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> No u :3


Your the one who decided to add a remark to my post, I'm trying to defend the kpop fandom because I'm sure you all assume it's all toxic people

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Is it really necessary to put a kpop video there?
> No offense to the OP of the tweet


It's an obsessed fan probably


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I think the caps 800


660


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Your the one who decided to add a remark to my post, I'm trying to defend the kpop fandom because I'm sure you all assume it's all toxic people
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020
> 
> ...


_iwasjokingomfgcantyoutakeadangjoke_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> 660


that seems like a weird number tho


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

I hate the KPOP fandom
Not everyone, people like them who latch on to anything popular and use it to promote KPOP. like the false turnip prices i showed you guys earlier.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Your the one who decided to add a remark to my post, I'm trying to defend the kpop fandom because I'm sure you all assume it's all toxic people
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020
> 
> ...


I know not all K-Pop fans are toxic, but the rep they have has kinda drove me away from a lot of K-Pop :[


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _iwasjokingomfgcantyoutakeadangjoke_


No.


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Imagine if the cap was 666


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> No.


Bruh

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020

How about you frick off then


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Imagine if the cap was 666


Nintendo wouldn’t do that


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I hate the KPOP fandom
> Not everyone, people like them who latch on to anything popular and use it to promote KPOP. like the false turnip prices i showed you guys earlier.


that's a valid point 
I don't think I have anything kpop related in my town or promoted it so I think I'm good


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Of course


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Putting this here for me


I'm gonna have to do this every page


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Bruh
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020
> 
> How about you frick off then


YOU. Frick. Off.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> YOU. Frick. Off.


No u


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm gonna have to do this every page


bookmark the page it's on

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



ohare01 said:


> No u


I'm not doing this with you


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm gonna have to do this every page


Maybe bookmark your post?
You can actually save it by bookmarking your post


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

Everyone give it up for America's favorite fighting Frenchman


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I'm not doing this with you


:/


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Everyone give it up for America's favorite fighting Frenchman
> View attachment 293944


omg it him


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Everyone give it up for America's favorite fighting Frenchman
> View attachment 293944


every time I look at your sig I question what it is and keep thinking the  green hair person looks like a sadida

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020

so what do I add to the tbt alphabet 

I need h-z still


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> every time I look at your sig I question what it is and keep thinking the  green hair person looks like a sadida
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020
> 
> ...


HE DOES LOOK LIKE A SADIDA WHAT


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> HE DOES LOOK LIKE A SADIDA WHAT


YESS 


Also I'm surprised you know the meaning


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> YESS
> 
> 
> Also I'm surprised you know the meaning


I've wanted to play the game but I keep forgetting about it


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> every time I look at your sig I question what it is and keep thinking the  green hair person looks like a sadida
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020
> 
> ...


h-Hell

I-”I hate you all” -Kurb
J: Jeremy
K: Me (Kurb)
L: Late to the party
M: ?
N: No more of this please 
O: Oh god
P: ?
Q: ?
R: ?
S: Seastar
T: This place is a demonspawn
U: Uranium
W: Whyyy
X: idk
Y: Yellow snow
Z: ?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> h-Hell
> 
> I-”I hate you all” -Kurb
> J: Jeremy
> ...


Z - Zylophone
/s


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Z - Zylophone
> /s


What


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Maybe recite one of the insane quotes and put it on the alphabet


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

*happiness noises*
you should play it 

slow internet will this double post?

this was response to ffrogslime but it didn't quote


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Tbt 2.0 Bob




Never knew it could make a background for computer, but nah


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Tbt 2.0 Bob
> View attachment 293946
> Never knew it could make a background for computer, but nah
> View attachment 293947


Gib.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

L should be Last Person to Post Wins
And m should be for mod


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Gib.


Just save the image of Bob I posted
I just did set wallpaper and yeah...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Tbt 2.0 Bob
> View attachment 293946
> Never knew it could make a background for computer, but nah
> View attachment 293947


Then what’s TBT 1.0


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Then what’s TBT 1.0


It's obo which is reverse Bob 

It's an orange jock dog


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Ancient.
It didn't even look like 2.0 according to images.
It looked like a plain forum.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> It's obo which is reverse Bob
> 
> It's an orange jock dog


I think 1.0 was before we had a theme

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Ancient.
> It didn't even look like 2.0 according to images.
> It looked like a plain forum.





Kurb said:


> I think 1.0 was before we had a theme


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I think 1.0 was before we had a theme
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020


hm


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

> Quote this post and see what happens. I dare you. No text, just the quote.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> nothing happens


....disappointing


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

wow


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

I n t e r e s t i n g


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

if you post and then quote it then you get an auto merge with nothing


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

[ANCHOR=testing something][/ANCHOR]


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

or not i guess


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

> *....*
> 
> 
> Joined                            Apr 21, 2020                                                                                                                    Posts                            8,602                                                                                                                                                                                    Bells                                    8
> ...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

How do i work this


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> [ANCHOR=testing something][/ANCHOR]


*wowie*

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020

`Code`

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020

[ANCHOR=]what is this[/ANCHOR]

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020

[ANCHOR=][/ANCHOR]

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020

[GOTO=]yeet[/GOTO]


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

feeder


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Alright, we’re getting somewhere!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020

Tap me!


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Oh


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

`hmmmm`


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

We figured it out


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

I don't know what that anchor is


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

It should go to a post up there


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

_I'm confused_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> It should go to a post up there


????

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



ohare01 said:


> _I'm confused_


same


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> View attachment 293950


IT'S MEEEEEE


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> View attachment 293950


My cat pictures are on there omg


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Internet famous


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Ah yes, cats, a cheese sword, clown mario, and Lisa from bp having a mental breakdown


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Here’s a brief explanation
Anchor is where you set the place to go to
So for inetance if i did [ ANCHOR=ya momma ][/ANCHOR]
amd then in a later post i did GOTO=ya momma ]it[/GOTO] would go to the anchor


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Interesting


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

test


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> [ANCHOR=]test[/ANCHOR]


Set the = to something short


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

`woot`

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020

[ANCHOR=something short]yeeeee[/ANCHOR]


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Kurb said:


> Set the = to something short


Bro that is cool af


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Fart


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Hello there chirren I'm over here​

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



What is this lmao

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020

EeeeeeeolololoooooEEEEEEEE​


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

YourMotheris averygoodand healthyindividualand i wish her thebestwishedandlove


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

I'm over here​


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Table


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> YourMotherisaverygoodandhealthyindividualandi wishherthebestwishedandlove


_kurb said something wholesome and nice for once what a surprise_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Hiya 
Hiya​Hiya 

Oh wow this is cool​


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

I will
Beat your face in​Oh you won’t 
Oh i will​​


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _kurb said something wholesome and nice for once what a surprise_


If not edible not wholesome breakfast


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Maybe it is


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> If not edible not wholesome breakfast


_yum_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Bullet mark shoots you


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Maybe it is





ohare01 said:


> _yum_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

N o w it's a o n e


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

No


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Is wholesome a food or an emotion
I can never tell the true meaning


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Why hello there


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> No


_yes sir_

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Is wholesome a food or an emotion
> I can never tell the true meaning


Well it's supposed to be like good healthy food but some people use it to mean something sweet and nice


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

HEY LOOK MA IM OVER HERE​NOW IM OVER HERE​SCREW YOU MA​​


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Youmustlikethispostto


BE protected from all Karen's bc you are in fact manager


	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Kurb said:


> ​HEY LOOK MA IM OVER HERE​
> ​NOW IM OVER HERE​
> SCREW YOU MA​​​


NO THIS MADE ME LAUGH AAA


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

`Your mom 
hahahahah
YOUR MOOOM FUNNYYY`

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020

let’s do the /Attach thing 
See what we can dig up

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020

View attachment 19752


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

 

this is cool and all but if we continue this gets locked


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> this is cool and all but if we continue this gets locked


Yeah so let's think of actual conversation


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

View attachment 729133


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

do your best impression of the people here


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 729133


actual conversation sir


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> actual conversation sir


uh
politics
footbqll
shotgun


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

10/10
Weather


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Henlo there am good christian girl with a good best frend uwu
> 
> *insert jojo reference and undertale music*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

How is your health insurance


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> How is your health insurance


idk


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> do your best impression of the people here


Kk

Kurb: coding is my life
Seastar: woomy
Enxssi: I'm funny without even trying
Pinkshade: im also funny without even trying
Saltyy: I love k-pop and wakfu : D
ProbablyNotJosuke: I am w e e b
Rosie977: I am also w e e b
Clockwise: I am a mystery to you all
Your Local Wild Child: I'm stuck in a forest oop

I think that's everyone


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Kk
> 
> Kurb: coding is my life
> Seastar: woomy
> ...


like that? Oh k


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

How is Nationwide on your side for the 2nd time?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Kk
> 
> Kurb: coding is my life
> Seastar: woomy
> ...


NO I AM FUNNY WITHOUT TRYING
CHANGE IT 
**


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> NO I AM FUNNY WITHOUT TRYING
> CHANGE IT
> **


_no_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Do y’all ever just
Class div


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Do y’all ever just
> Class div


What


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What


idk


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb: May I interest you in some çøðë?
Clockwise : I hab good art and I'm just gonna be cool 
Ohare01: so im more obsessed with jojo and undertale then ohare despite my username also I'm christian praise Jesus 
Rosie977: *clobbers with katana*


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> idk


_see even you don't know what you're saying
that's how insane you are_

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Saltyy said:


> Kurb: May I interest you in some çøðë?
> Clockwise : I hab good art and I'm just gonna be cool
> Ohare01: so im more obsessed with jojo and undertale then ohare despite my username also I'm christian praise Jesus
> Rosie977: *clobbers with katana*


_perfect_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Kurb: May I interest you in some çøðë?
> Clockwise : I hab good art and I'm just gonna be cool
> Ohare01: so im more obsessed with jojo and undertale then ohare despite my username also I'm christian praise Jesus
> Rosie977: *clobbers with katana*


HAHA FUNNY PRINT GO (x(9,2))


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

the code part


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

I am not cool on purpose
I am a typical basement dweller who posts too much


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Me: _sodoyoulikekpopstanblackpinkwelovejisoospeakingofwhichteamrocketisgoodandiplaywakfuseason4inafewyears_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I am not cool on purpose
> I am a typical basement dweller who posts too much


By that logic we're all typical
_*which is not true at all*_


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Me: Whatisevengoingonthisisconfusing


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Me: _sodoyoulikekpopstanblackpinkwelovejisoospeakingofwhichteamrocketisgoodandiplaywakfuseason4inafewyears_


Multiply the wakfu section by 3


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Double post


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Hùppërmågē


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

if I tried to do Josuke more id start rambling on about how amazing he is so no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Šãðìðâ


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

I should sleep

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020

But I'm addicted help


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Ìøp 

these are wakfu races btw


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

One of the Nooklings look so lifeless
I tried playing with 3d last month and this happened


Spoiler


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Ìøp
> 
> these are wakfu races btw


_these are spam
I'm trying to make conversation and you're just s p a m_

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Clockwise said:


> One of the Nooklings look so lifeless
> I tried playing with 3d last month and this happened
> 
> 
> ...


I want to play with 3d :0


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

seth


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

If you need a simple conversation, you basically talk about the weather.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> If you need a simple conversation, you basically talk about the weather.


Y e p
Exactly what me and Josuke do when we're out of topics


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> If you need a simple conversation, you basically talk about the weather.


seth


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

_why are two people spamming stop_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

*cries in no wakfu*


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _these are spam
> I'm trying to make conversation and you're just s p a m_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020
> ...


Oh I used Blender to do that.
Its complicated, but I managed to use most of the features properly.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _why are two people spamming stop_


Şåçrìër

no but really y'all should play/watch it

except the christans


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

I want to play, but how big is the game?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Spoiler: spoiler alert


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I want to play, but how big is the game?


Idk look it up, I'll go see

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020









						WAKFU on Steam
					

STEP INTO A LIMITLESS UNIVERSE Touchdown in the World of Twelve and set off on a great adventure in WAKFU - an original massively multiplayer online role playing universe where humor goes hand in hand with action-packed, tactical battles.




					store.steampowered.com
				




Check the bottom of this


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Idk look it up, I'll go see
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020
> 
> ...


If we’re doing Steam links
btw this is h3vr @Seastar 








						Hot Dogs, Horseshoes & Hand Grenades on Steam
					

Do you like hot dogs? How about horseshoes? Hand grenades? (everyone likes hand grenades) Anyway, we've got all that, and guns. SO MANY GUNS. So if you like ordnance, meat, and far too many groan-worthy puns, this is the VR sandbox game for you.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

It somewhat stopped raining, I know later will be downpour once again


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> It somewhat stopped raining, I know later will be downpour once again


mood


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Spoiler: Talking to myself



I wish I could video call with Josuke so I can actually see his adorable face when we're talking but it makes us both nervous and gets a bit awkward so it's just like hmmmm


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Also a mood


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

dang it I wish y'all watched wakfuuuuu


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Also a mood


How-

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Saltyy said:


> dang it I wish y'all watched wakfuuuuu


I canttttt


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

I got to see most of it though...
But I don't remember most

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



ohare01 said:


> How-
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020
> 
> ...


talking to yourself


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

;-;


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

what’s a wakfu


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

I just need someone that I can make fun of season 1 English dub fight with ;-;


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I got to see most of it though...
> But I don't remember most
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020
> ...


Oh yea lol
It's just :v


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what’s a wakfu


1. A series
2. Also an mmorpg
3. Life energy

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020

okay but can we talk about the bad English dubbb

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020

please it's my only wish in life aside from not going to lv


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

_I'm Jotaro again_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

I believe you can have a browser window open while playing a game in VR


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I'm Jotaro again_


I would switch to a wakfu person but 
1. protag is a boi and I will get mistaken plus I don't know it seems wrong 
2. I don't want to switch to them 
3. no screenshots where the health bar doesn't photo bomb


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I would switch to a wakfu person but
> 1. protag is a boi and I will get mistaken plus I don't know it seems wrong
> 2. I don't want to switch to them
> 3. no screenshots where the health bar doesn't photo bomb


Ouchie


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

also if I do look it up ships and spoilers will show up

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020

*please don't even look at the autofill results for the names*


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> also if I do look it up ships and spoilers will show up


_aaaaaaaa_

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020

I honestly get nervous when looking up jojo characters but I thankfully haven't seen anything bad so far


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

aaaaaa

just realized one has four names 

*are the search results gonna be different then?*


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> aaaaaa
> 
> just realized one has four names
> 
> *are the search results gonna be different then?*


_hmmmm_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

yeah the subtitles have my brain messed up


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

I never search character names unless if I need it that bad...
I did before and I got disturbing stuff, so yeah..


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I never search character names unless if I need it that bad...
> I did before and I got disturbing stuff, so yeah..


It's worse if there's anything close to them liking each other 

_oh no_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I never search character names unless if I need it that bad...
> I did before and I got disturbing stuff, so yeah..


So far with JoJo characters I haven't seen anything bad, but I was being really cautious haha


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

sorry just thinking about the horrible search results


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> It's worse if there's anything close to them liking each other
> 
> _oh no_


Yes, that happened to me sometimes and well, it creeps me out especially seeing some of your favorite characters involved..


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Yes, that happened to me and well, it creeps me out especially seeing some of your favorite characters involved..


Yeah...

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020

hhhhhh


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Yes, that happened to me sometimes and well, it creeps me out especially seeing some of your favorite characters involved..


Yeah..
Kiki


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Yep...

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020

Why is POV on my autocorrect now...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yeah..
> Kiki


;;


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

And it made me partially change my opinion on few characters..
What were the artists thinking anyways?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ;;


I'll never look at her the same way again


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

what goes in the i section of TBT alphabet


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> And it made me partially change my opinion on few characters..
> What were the artists thinking anyways?


IKR


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> And it made me partially change my opinion on few characters..
> What were the artists thinking anyways?


yeah I'm not looking up the protagonist of wakfu because there's a lot of things wrong with the art I'll probably see


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what goes in the i section of TBT alphabet


Uhhhhhh
Idk


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Especially my favorite characters from different franchises has suggestive fan art I hate seeing, they don’t even deserve it.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Especially my favorite characters from different franchises has suggestive fan art I hate seeing, they don’t even deserve it.


People are just disgusting

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020

now I'm thinking about "the incidents"


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> People are just disgusting


Ikr..
poor Josuke said he saw some bad stuff while looking for references for a drawing and I feel so bad for him :c poor bb doesn't deserve it-
none of us do for that matter


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

[Redacted]


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

“Your payroll is going down.”
”Why?”
”Well.....”


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> the search results for
> 
> weren't appropriate at all,
> 
> *and the protag doesn't age so it looks like a kid*


aaaaaaaaa
I saw some questionable art of Ralsei with uhh a large chest and bum I'll just say that but he's a BOY
WHY ARE PEOPLE DRAWING HIM LIKE THAT HES A B O Y


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> aaaaaaaaa
> I saw some questionable art of Ralsei with uhh a large chest and bum I'll just say that but he's a BOY
> WHY ARE PEOPLE DRAWING HIM LIKE THAT HES A B O Y


Wtf???

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020

ew ew ew


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Wtf???


I kNoW riGHt
_hesliterallyaprincewhatareyouguysdoing_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I kNoW riGHt
> _hesliterallyaprincewhatareyouguysdoing_


That gives me no hope for looking any characters up


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> That gives me no hope for looking any characters up






I guess he does kinda look like a girl and I used to think he was a girl too..
But if you actually played the game or looked into it you'd know he's a prince :/


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> View attachment 293971
> I guess he does kinda look like a girl and I used to think he was a girl too..
> But if you actually played the game or looked into it you'd know he's a prince :/


How do you even draw that


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

I’m always aware when I do searches..
They are always indirect...


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> How do you even draw that


He's also got this


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Thanks, Google.
Anyways its sleep time


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

tired


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Oh...
This day went fast
I rate it a 7/10


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

frick I can't sleep.


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Oh...
I'm here now


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

Hii


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

I know I'll be inb4 chaos


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 30, 2020)

uh 
hi
update time


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Heyo y'alls


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Hi


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

hi


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Hi


hiyo


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

^-^


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 30, 2020)

what happened
where is seastar


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> what happened
> where is seastar


probably sleeping


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Yeah...
It'll take a while


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

This is when chat starts dying


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

So what should we talk about?
Google?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

I just hate my life rn so bring up anything and I'll chat about it

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020

hm Google


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Hm...
What should we talk..
Nothing so far on google


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

hm 






no context


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Google captcha is super annoying with the traffic thing..
Might as well use duckduckgo for now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

captcha makes no sense 


Sometimes there's an extra three pixels of a traffic light and you dont know if they count or not


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Ah yes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

well then

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

That's really sloppy


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 30, 2020)

who uses bing


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> who uses bing


only when it’s forced upon me


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> only when it’s forced upon me


good


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

I don't really want to but its my default and I'm too lazy to change it

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> only when it’s forced upon me


^^^^^


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

I used it, now I use google


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Google > bing 


Google > literally everyone else


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Facts


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

this is a nice chatroom...

I would say win but nobody wins, we're all forced to suffer


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

I hate how much space you’re forced to give the first 3 plots


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I hate how much space you’re forced to give the first 3 plots


yeah it really sucks


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

It was frustrating when that happened


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> It was frustrating when that happened


I plopped them in the middle of nowhere so poor audie has been trapped for a month


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

I had to put 2 of them in my wilderness for the time being


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Ah yes...
Also the iron nugget thing as well


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Ah yes...
> Also the iron nugget thing as well


Heh I’m using Arctin Matty on that


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Ah yes...
> Also the iron nugget thing as well


the iron nugget thing forced you to either 

1. Wait days for iron 
2. Farm nook miles/ trade for nmt


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 30, 2020)

here's an example of what I was sending kurb over discord


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 294036
> here's an example of what I was sending kurb over discord


....wow


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 30, 2020)

I must've send like 50ish repulsive memes


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> I must've send like 50ish repulsive memes


if they're clean the meme thread needs a revive


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> if they're clean the meme thread needs a revive


they're mostly videos so I cant even upload them here also like half arent clean I dont think lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> they're mostly videos so I cant even upload them here also like half arent clean I dont think lol


oof 

I should bump the meme thread


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Yo I’m just here making my island into an oxygen machine


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Hello... I am awake...
But I will be busy really soon...
I need to choose where to put the Able Sisters and then go looking for a villager (I don't even know who exactly I want) on the mystery islands.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hello... I am awake...
> But I will be busy really soon...
> I need to choose where to put the Able Sisters and then go looking for a villager (I don't even know who exactly I want) on the mystery islands.


I’m just looking for a stinkin lobster before they leave in two days

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020

Also, I’d suggest either keeping your mind open or casting a wide net of dreamies.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m just looking for a stinkin lobster before they leave in two days
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020
> 
> Also, I’d suggest either keeping your mind open or casting a wide net of dreamies.


Well, there are a ton of villagers I like...
But I think I need to focus on looking for a snooty and a cranky (and maybe a better smug).


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Well, there are a ton of villagers I like...
> But I think I need to focus on looking for a snooty and a cranky (and maybe a better smug).


That’s where I’d say cast a wide net of dreamies. When I looked for a better smug I chose 11 to keep an eye out for.


----------



## Chris (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hello... I am awake...
> But I will be busy really soon...
> I need to choose where to put the Able Sisters and then go looking for a villager (I don't even know who exactly I want) on the mystery islands.



Not having a particular villager in mind is a great thing. I usually find someone I'll like enough to invite within 5-10 NMT when I go island hopping precisely because I'm not looking for anyone specific.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

They’re giving me every crustacean EXCEPT my lobster


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> View attachment 294070


I WAS thinking about getting Bam but I got a nostalgic favorite along with an amazing base map so he’ll probably be in rotation.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Kinda in shock because I found my next villager on the second island...
Now I'm wondering if I should put another house plot and do it again... hmm...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Kinda in shock because I found my next villager on the second island...
> Now I'm wondering if I should put another house plot and do it again... hmm...


It depends on how many tickets you have left over. If you’re a little lean on NMT I’d suggest getting a few more before you put a plot down.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020

Also, Lobo is an awesome pick! I’m either going with him, Dobie or Ike as my cranky.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Day 5 of waiting for my package hopefully it comes in a day early lmao


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Day 5 of waiting for my package hopefully it comes in a day early lmao


Sending you more pakige wishes


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

_Thank you Mr CEO of waiting for pakiges_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Good morning


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Mornin’! I’m doing some swimming for a lobster


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Kinda in shock because I found my next villager on the second island...
> Now I'm wondering if I should put another house plot and do it again... hmm...


Wow that’s very lucky! It’s still def a good idea to have a decent amount of tickets before starting.
Do you plan out exactly who you want on your island or go with the flow?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

I just woke up and I stayed up til 4 am so I'm tired help


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

There are lobsters?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> There are lobsters?


I’m in SH right now (Evwirt is a weird place)


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

In Tomodachi life Natsuki just asked out Jevil and he said yes


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m in SH right now (Evwirt is a weird place)


_Woah that’s some next level time traveling_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

Sleeping was not an option.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Woah that’s some next level time traveling_


Hey I ain’t time traveling I’m Evwirt is just weird


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

O y


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

I haven't played ac in maybe a month


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I haven't played ac in maybe a month


How do you stop playing? I can't figure out how to end my ac addiction.


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 30, 2020)

I’ve been playing less and less.... some days maybe 10 minutes and some days just not at all


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> Wow that’s very lucky! It’s still def a good idea to have a decent amount of tickets before starting.
> Do you plan out exactly who you want on your island or go with the flow?


Well, I have some ideas of who I want, but it's not just one villager, so I guess I just go with whichever of those pops up first.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> How do you stop playing? I can't figure out how to end my ac addiction.


I got extremely burnt out
I think resetting my island was a terrible choice


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

FINALLY


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I got extremely burnt out
> I think resetting my island was a terrible choice


I can't burnt out in ac. I just can't. I spent thousands of hours in nl and now nh is no different. Aaah

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 294097
> FINALLY


:00

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



lissiecat said:


> I’ve been playing less and less.... some days maybe 10 minutes and some days just not at all


HO W


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Well, I have some ideas of who I want, but it's not just one villager, so I guess I just go with whichever of those pops up first.


That’s a really good idea.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Do the mystery islands have a weird chance of having nobody or am I doing something wrong?
A new house plot was put right next to my campsite, but nobody was at the mystery island...
Lobo bought a different house plot, but I don't think it would make sense for that to be the cause if the "tutorial" had me moving in 3 villagers at the same time.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

I came back to 11 notifs what happened


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Do the mystery islands have a weird chance of having nobody or am I doing something wrong?
> A new house plot was put right next to my campsite, but nobody was at the mystery island...
> Lobo bought a different house plot, but I don't think it would make sense for that to be the cause if the "tutorial" had me moving in 3 villagers at the same time.


Is the plot empty?

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I came back to 11 notifs what happened


H i


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Is the plot empty?


Yeah... is the game broken or...?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Im so indecisive with my pfp :v


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Yeah... is the game broken or...?


I’m not entirely sure. It was a while back when I was putting down plots. I’m planning on having one plot on standby for Sterling to move from Arctin.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Yeah... is the game broken or...?


Oh uh I don't know..


----------



## Chris (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Do the mystery islands have a weird chance of having nobody or am I doing something wrong?
> A new house plot was put right next to my campsite, but nobody was at the mystery island...
> Lobo bought a different house plot, but I don't think it would make sense for that to be the cause if the "tutorial" had me moving in 3 villagers at the same time.


You need to wait until the next day. The mechanics aren't the same once you get past the tutorial phase.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Also, did they all move in at once? I got my villagers lined up yesterday and they’re all sold right now. I remembered in Arctin they moved in one at a time but we staggered who we invited in (and we missed the window for the lazy villager).


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Okay, this is dumb. Why would Tom Nook have made me move in 3 at once if I can't do that ever again...?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

I love how when I tell my dad about hanging out with friends I get a yes but when I tell my mom she says "let me think about it" my dad already approved. Please just say yes I haven't had a friday off in the last like year I worked at my job and I haven't seen my friends in months. I just want to go to the mall.


----------



## Chris (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 294104
> Okay, this is dumb. Why would Tom Nook have made me move in 3 at once if I can't do that ever again...?


To educate. Remember to thank Mr Nook and take him an apple.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> To educate. Remember to thank Mr Nook and take him an apple.


I know this a joke, but I'm not sure if I even have any apples lol.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> To educate. Remember to thank Mr Nook and take him an apple.


Tom Nook decided that the best person to decorate houses was a wild child and he never even thought about how that would turn out.


----------



## Chris (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I know this a joke, but I'm not sure if I even have any apples lol.


You're welcome to visit my island if you need any fruit. I have all types planted but never bother to shake my trees.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

-v- I blew some money to make my switch look kawaii aesthetic or whatever. Now mom plz let me go to the mall dad already said yes he would take me. I never go to the mall on my own you should be happy i'll be buying clothing. I just want to hang out with my two best friends and do wholesome stuff. You always say yes to my sister to hang with her friends but I get a "let me think about it." What-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> -v- I blew some money to make my switch look kawaii aesthetic or whatever. Now mom plz let me go to the mall dad already said yes he would take me. I never go to the mall on my own you should be happy i'll be buying clothing. I just want to hang out with my two best friends and do wholesome stuff. You always say yes to my sister to hang with her friends but I get a "let me think about it." What-


Hello, this is your mom speaking. I am granting you permission to go to the mall. Bring back food for the basement.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hello, this is your mom speaking. I am granting you permission to go to the mall. Bring back food for the basement.


;; I will Seriously though why did I get a maybe??


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hello, this is your mom speaking. I am granting you permission to go to the mall. Bring back food for the basement.


Hello yes this is your step mother also speaking uh bring back a Josuke wig for the basement dwellers

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Milky star said:


> ;; I will Seriously though why did I get a maybe??


_I have no idea man, my mom acts the same sometimes so i get the struggle_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

You guys are lucky you even have friends to hang out with irl.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> You guys are lucky you even have friends to hang out with irl.


Yeah, I don't have any.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

Bold of you to assume I have friends


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Yeah, I don't have any.


Lonely gang

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Bold of you to assume I have friends





ohare01 said:


> Lonely gang


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Hello yes this is your step mother also speaking uh bring back a Josuke wig for the basement dwellers
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020
> 
> ...


Bruh moms be weird sometimes. I hardly ever ask to hang out with my friends in fact the last time I did was months ago for my friend's birthday party. I never have a friday off unless I request it due to a family event. I just want to go to the mall with my two bffs. We're not snort crack or something. I just don't get it but my younger sister gets a yes to hang with her friends no hesitation. Okay cool.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020

Wait i'm sure you guys have one irl friend.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Bruh moms be weird sometimes. I hardly ever ask to hang out with my friends in fact the last time I did was months ago for my friend's birthday party. I never have a friday off unless I request it due to a family event. I just want to go to the mall with my two bffs. We're not snort crack or something. I just don't get it but my younger sister gets a yes to hang with her friends no hesitation. Okay cool.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020
> 
> Wait i'm sure you guys have one irl friend.


One but I never see her ever so I might as well have none


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> One but I never see her ever so I might as well have none


Yeah same for me


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Wait i'm sure you guys have one irl friend.


Nope.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yeah same for me


Yeah.. Like two years ago we were neighbors but I had to move away and since then she barely comes over


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

;;


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Bruh moms be weird sometimes. I hardly ever ask to hang out with my friends in fact the last time I did was months ago for my friend's birthday party. I never have a friday off unless I request it due to a family event. I just want to go to the mall with my two bffs. We're not snort crack or something. I just don't get it but my younger sister gets a yes to hang with her friends no hesitation. Okay cool.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020
> 
> Wait i'm sure you guys have one irl friend.


Bruh ikr, my mom always acts like we’re gonna be doing drugs or commuting arson when all i want is to visit them and play video games or something :/


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Bruh ikr, my mom always acts like we’re gonna be doing drugs or commuting arson when all i want is to visit them and play video games or something :/


Ikr
I don't even get to visit my friends houses or go out with them they can only come over to mine
I don't get why


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Bruh ikr, my mom always acts like we’re gonna be doing drugs or commuting arson when all i want is to visit them and play video games or something :/


Considering what happened in this thread, arson doesn't seem like much of a reach.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Bruh ikr, my mom always acts like we’re gonna be doing drugs or commuting arson when all i want is to visit them and play video games or something :/


This reminds me of the dumb things my mom says about my brother and I using the internet. I can't tell anymore if she's joking or if she really is that stupid...


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Also one of my other friends moved away and he never texts me so can I even count him as a friend i haven't seen him in months


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Bruh ikr, my mom always acts like we’re gonna be doing drugs or commuting arson when all i want is to visit them and play video games or something :/


M y m o m has said numerous times my friend is always welcomed to our home why is it now when I tell you ahead of time its "let me think about it" what? I just wanna chill with my friends like Josuke gets to. ;;


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> This reminds me of the dumb things my mom says about my brother and I using the internet. I can't tell anymore if she's joking or if she really is that stupid...


My parents are like that too
Like bruh I'm not gonna give my friccin address out pls calm down


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

*I'm 17 almost 18 in about a week why do I get treated less like an adult than my sister? Is it cause i'm "special"? Or is this just trust problems?*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *I'm 17 almost 18 in about a week why do I get treated less like an adult than my sister? Is it cause i'm "special"? Or is this just trust problems?*


Happy early birthday btw


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> My parents are like that too
> Like bruh I'm not gonna give my friccin address out pls calm down


My mom doesn't allow me to have online friends she thinks they're all creeps who are gonna take me away and r*** me. :/ she even shows me the ID channel crime shows to prove her point-

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Happy early birthday btw


Thank you. August 3rd bby then i'm 18..


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> My parents are like that too
> Like bruh I'm not gonna give my friccin address out pls calm down


It's kinda worse for me because now she randomly assumes we're looking at _uh certain content._
I don't know what is wrong with her...


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> My mom doesn't allow me to have online friends she thinks they're all creeps who are gonna take me away and r*** me. :/ she even shows me the ID channel crime shows to prove her point-
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020
> 
> ...


B r u h my parents are the same
I'm sure she wouldn't be happy if she found out I was on here tbh..


----------



## Chris (Jul 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *I'm 17 almost 18 in about a week why do I get treated less like an adult than my sister? Is it cause i'm "special"? Or is this just trust problems?*


My parents completely changed their tune when I hit 18. They went from being over-protective to giving me complete freedom. Although I did scare them the first time I went out, didn't come home, and didn't call.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> It's kinda worse for me because now she randomly assumes we're looking at _uh certain content._
> I don't know what is wrong with her...


What??
Yeah my parents are sometimes worried that I'll accidentally see it cause its happened before which is understandable.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> It's kinda worse for me because now she randomly assumes we're looking at _uh certain content._
> I don't know what is wrong with her...


Bruh my mom saw one taste of hentie on my phone years ago and now she believes all anime is that. First off I didn't know that instagram page had that content. It was all innocent at the top. It was like google images first page fine but that 2nd page is cursed. :/


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What??
> Yeah my parents are sometimes worried that I'll accidentally see it cause its happened before which is understandable.


I think my mom is just really stupid... Why would she think I'm that kind of person...


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Parents talking about the internet reminds me of that meme where someone’s taking a photo of Rosa while she’s posing but they zoom into her breasts


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Oy do any of ya know if we can trip without a balloon? I need to know for reasons


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Like this one lmao


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Also yeah, my parents probably wouldn't like that I'm talking to people here but they don't seem to be asking me about it... maybe because of how old I am now.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> B r u h my parents are the same
> I'm sure she wouldn't be happy if she found out I was on here tbh..


That's why I keep all online stuff a secret. Though my dad gave me permission to be on this forum so idk. Oh if she found out I'm dating seàn it would be a wrap. I would never see him again. I hate having secrets but sometimes it's gotta be like that.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> My parents completely changed their tune when I hit 18. They went from being over-protective to giving me complete freedom. Although I did scare them the first time I went out, didn't come home, and didn't call.


My mom wanted me to move out at 18 but now idk. Aaaah I just wanna go to hot topic and buy anime stuffs.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> That's why I keep all online stuff a secret. Though my dad gave me permission to be on this forum so idk. Oh if she found out I'm dating seàn it would be a wrap. I would never see him again. I hate having secrets but sometimes it's gotta be like that.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020
> 
> ...


Aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Chris (Jul 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> My mom wanted me to move out at 18 but now idk. Aaaah I just wanna go to hot topic and buy anime stuffs.



I moved out at 18. I loved the freedom.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I moved out at 18. I loved the freedom.


I wanted to but I can't considering I don't have a car. ;; Luckyyy

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020




 tell me I'm wrong.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

I hope I can move out as soon as I turn 18... in 5 years.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I moved out at 18. I loved the freedom.


I'm planning on it ngl

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I hope I can move out as soon as I turn 18... in 5 years.


^


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Everyone is talking about moving out at 18 and I'm over here.... not moved out... several years later... AAAAAAA


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

I was supposed to be kicked out at 18 but uh. That's not happening. I've become too depending on my parents. I kinda feel bad now.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I was supposed to be kicked out at 18 but uh. That's not happening. I've become too depending on my parents. I kinda feel bad now.


Ouch

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020

I might end up being the same way tbh..


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I wanted to but I can't considering I don't have a car. ;; Luckyyy
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020
> 
> View attachment 294122 tell me I'm wrong.


I had a better mha meme of this but it was a bath scene so a small bit of nudity was in it so I didn't want to get in trouble but you get the point


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I was supposed to be kicked out at 18 but uh. That's not happening. I've become too depending on my parents. I kinda feel bad now.


That second half is me... and part of it might be my autism...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I had a better mha meme of this but it was a bath scene so a small bit of nudity was in it so I didn't want to get in trouble but you get the point


The one where Mineta almost dies?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ouch
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020
> 
> I might end up being the same way tbh..


I mean it's okay. I have a very blessed life and I have way more than I need. I just get a bit miffed at my mom's rules and actions sometimes

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Seastar said:


> That second half is me... and part of it might be my autism...


That's kinda unfair just because you have autism doesn't mean you're not capable of doing anything for yourself


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I mean it's okay. I have a very blessed life and I have way more than I need. I just get a bit miffed at my mom's rules and actions sometimes


Yea but I well really wanted to meet Josuke when I was older and have our future and stuff but what if I get too depending on my parents??
Ahhhhhhhh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Everyone is talking about moving out at 18 and I'm over here.... not moved out... several years later... AAAAAAA


Same. My parents are chill about it tho


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Same. My parents are chill about it tho


Oh... yeah, so are mine.


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 294104
> Okay, this is dumb. Why would Tom Nook have made me move in 3 at once if I can't do that ever again...?


This is how I ended up getting 3 random move ins by accident


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

My parents said I can live with them as long as I want but i gotta get a job
Hmm

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020

when I'm older


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Low key the Luna bed is going to be THE fancy hotel bed now

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



lissiecat said:


> This is how I ended up getting 3 random move ins by accident


I waited too long on my lazy in Arctin and got Deli. He was alright until he gave me a gravestone


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> This is how I ended up getting 3 random move ins by accident


Uh-oh...
So is my empty plot going to get bought tomorrow??


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> The one where Mineta almost dies?


 No- idk I don't watch mha


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh-oh...
> So is my empty plot going to get bought tomorrow??


Possibly. I’m not 100% sure.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Possibly. I’m not 100% sure.


Aaaaaaa I hope not. Especially since I went to Tokki and Milky's islands once... I don't want a random moved out villager either.... if I picked up any, that is.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No- idk I don't watch mha


Oh, never mind then.
I just remembered it isn't even Mineta.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yea but I well really wanted to meet Josuke when I was older and have our future and stuff but what if I get too depending on my parents??
> Ahhhhhhhh


uvu then runaway with Josuke i'mma runaway with Seàn maybe even elope like Taiga and Reuji did in Toradora -v-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Best pants in the game best pants in the game


----------



## Chris (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yea but I well really wanted to meet Josuke when I was older and have our future and stuff but what if I get too depending on my parents??
> Ahhhhhhhh



No matter how much you love and depend on your parents you'll eventually realise a need for your own space - or find someone else you wish to live with. I'd love to move in with my other half but due to our individual commitments we are going to be in different countries for the next year. Thanks to COVID-19 we already haven't seen each other since Valentines weekend.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

II have never 


Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 294136
> Best pants in the game best pants in the game


I have never seen those


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> II have never
> 
> I have never seen those


I’m wearing them lol. It’s even in my signature color!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> No matter how much you love and depend on your parents you'll eventually realise a need for your own space - or find someone else you wish to live with. I'd love to move in with my other half but due to our individual commitments we are going to be in different countries for the next year. Thanks to COVID-19 we already haven't seen each other since Valentines weekend.


Wow. True words of wisdom. Though I'm sorry about your relationship darlin. I do hope you get to see your other half soon..

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m wearing them lol. It’s even in my signature color!


Ohhh :00 cool! Looks like a total wild look :3


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Aaaaaaa I hope not. Especially since I went to Tokki and Milky's islands once... I don't want a random moved out villager either.... if I picked up any, that is.


Ooh pro tip: once a villager is in boxes at night put your system into airplane mode. You will not get a voided villager (if you wait too long you can get a system-generated one tho so it’s best you hunt immediately after you get an open plot)


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> uvu then runaway with Josuke i'mma runaway with Seàn maybe even elope like Taiga and Reuji did in Toradora -v-


that's kinda what I was planning on ngl


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh-oh...
> So is my empty plot going to get bought tomorrow??


Yes I think so.... I had 3 empty plots and the following day they were all sold. The villagers actually moved in to the houses one day at a time.
It’s possible to get lucky though! I ended up getting Bob and Judy randomly


----------



## Chris (Jul 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Wow. True words of wisdom. Though I'm sorry about your relationship darlin. I do hope you get to see your other half soon..


We both agreed that prioritising our long-term career goals is more important. They've been given a fantastic opportunity and I could hardly say, "no don't take it!"


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ooh pro tip: once a villager is in boxes at night put your system into airplane mode. You will not get a voided villager (if you wait too long you can get a system-generated one tho so it’s best you hunt immediately after you get an open plot)


A villager in boxes at night? I don't know what that means...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> We both agreed that prioritising our long-term career goals is more important. They've been given a fantastic opportunity and I could hardly say, "no don't take it!"


Aww that's very sweet. That's good that you two both agreed on prioritising your career goals! I don't know if I could ever do that with my darlin Seàn aaah


----------



## Chris (Jul 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Aww that's very sweet. That's good that you two both agreed on prioritising your career goals! I don't know if I could ever do that with my darlin Seàn aaah


Going to make a girlfriend for my island rep. That way he can get some romance even if I don't.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Aww that's very sweet. That's good that you two both agreed on prioritising your career goals! I don't know if I could ever do that with my darlin Seàn aaah


I don't think I could with Josuke either haha


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

27 notifications 
27.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Going to make a girlfriend for my island rep. That way he can get some romance even if I don't.


I love that. That's iconic,, Hmm..should I make a boyfriend for mine? Naaah my boyfriend would probably find that weird. lmao


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> A villager in boxes at night? I don't know what that means...


Sorry about the late response; I was turnip selling for my parents!

What a villager in boxes means is that the villager is packed up and ready to move (it’s usually the day after they ask: Isabelle announces it). Another cool thing about villagers in boxes is that you can have a friend (or customer) come over and invite them to their town!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Sorry about the late response; I was turnip selling for my parents!
> 
> What a villager in boxes means is that the villager is packed up and ready to move (it’s usually the day after they ask: Isabelle announces it). Another cool thing about villagers in boxes is that you can have a friend (or customer) come over and invite them to their town!


Oh, I don't think that's going to help me then. I don't have anyone moving away right now.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh, I don't think that's going to help me then. I don't have anyone moving away right now.


If you’re just worried about voided villagers I’d still suggest going into airplane mode tonight. I can’t guarantee that you won’t get a system generated villager tho


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

My package is about two hours from my house


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> If you’re just worried about voided villagers I’d still suggest going into airplane mode tonight. I can’t guarantee that you won’t get a system generated villager tho


How does turning off the Wi-fi now help, though? Just curious.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> How does turning off the Wi-fi now help, though? Just curious.


it can’t access the void when it’s offline.


----------



## Chris (Jul 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I love that. That's iconic,, Hmm..should I make a boyfriend for mine? Naaah my boyfriend would probably find that weird. lmao


Screw it, I'm doing it. Loading up the game now. Then I'll take a picture and send it to my partner.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> it can’t access the void when it’s offline.


I don’t think that’s how _any of this _works.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> it can’t access the void when it’s offline.


Interesting...


Kurb said:


> I don’t think that’s how _any of this _works.


Well, you're right that it doesn't make sense... hmm...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I don’t think that’s how _any of this _works.


I’m not a coding genius I’m a nature nerd. I just know I’ve moved out several villagers and haven’t gotten a single voided villager in return


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Interesting...
> 
> Well, you're right that it doesn't make sense... hmm...


It only uses online features for accesing other towns, the NookLink app, and presumably cloud saving.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Maybe it’s just my magic feather tho


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m not a coding genius I’m a nature nerd. I just know I’ve moved out several villagers and haven’t gotten a single voided villager in return


...what’s a voided villager


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Screw it, I'm doing it. Loading up the game now. Then I'll take a picture and send it to my partner.


O h m y g o s h I love this. That is just. Iconic. I'm sure they'll like it or laugh-


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Screw it, I'm doing it. Loading up the game now. Then I'll take a picture and send it to my partner.


Wait, are you guys married yet? I’d suggest proposing to them in ACNH


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ...what’s a voided villager


A villager that didn't get picked up by someone else when they were moving.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

I just have to hope nobody buys that plot overnight... Otherwise I'll probably end up with someone who needs to be kicked out.


Kurb said:


> ...what’s a voided villager


....W H A T
This was a thing in New Leaf. Are you serious?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Wait, are you guys married yet? I’d suggest proposing to them in ACNH


YES SIR LOVE THIS


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I just have to hope nobody buys that plot overnight... Otherwise I'll probably end up with someone who needs to be kicked out.
> 
> ....W H A T
> This was a thing in New Leaf. Are you serious?


I didn’t have connection to the rest of the AC fandom when i played NL


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ...what’s a voided villager


When you move a villager out, it’s sent to what fans call the void. When you go to other islands, you share voids around. If you have an open slot the game will more often than not give you one of these villagers from the void. It’s SUPPOSED to be a cute thing to add flavor but since most people only put the odd villagers in the void it’s an annoyance.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> When you move a villager out, it’s sent to what fans call the void. When you go to other islands, you share voids around. If you have an open slot the game will more often than not give you one of these villagers from the void. It’s SUPPOSED to be a cute thing to add flavor but since most people only put the odd villagers in the void it’s an annoyance.


Oh so that’s why some of my villagers are from so and so island.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Milky star said:


> YES SIR LOVE THIS


Like terraforming Marry Me or in designs in the plane path


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 30, 2020)

hello


----------



## Chris (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Wait, are you guys married yet? I’d suggest proposing to them in ACNH


They're not an AC fan unfortunately!


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> They're not an AC fan unfortunately!


...oh.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> They're not an AC fan unfortunately!


Ouchie


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 294190
> hello


Ello again


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

dangit not this again


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> They're not an AC fan unfortunately!


What the- I call this treason-


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 294194
> dangit not this again


W o w


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 294194
> dangit not this again


You tweeted just my account that’s gotta be sus


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 294194
> dangit not this again


Ouch


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288895869861990402Anyways me responding to the Onion


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

well i could always create another account


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Remember when i called myself Mentally Unstable and you all agreed


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> well i could always create another account


You can't verify it?


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> You can't verify it?


i dont have a phone


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i dont have a phone


_you what_


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _you what_


im  🅱 roke


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> im  🅱 roke


Ripperoni


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> im  🅱 roke


no you’re 🅿roke, couldn’t even afford the B


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

@Enxssi No phone gang


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> @Enxssi No phone gang


yee


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

I have a phone. If y’all don’t put yours in a phone protector I WILL notice


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

E


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> yee


ipad gang wya


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

yum yum


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ipad gang wya


Not me


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

I wish i could go to department stores and airdrop random things to random people


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I wish i could go to department stores and airdrop random things to random people


Do I t what's stopping you?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I have a phone. If y’all don’t put yours in a phone protector I WILL notice


I don't have a phone protector but I have a phone case


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Alright but this is how you’re supposed to use revolvers


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

by phone protector do you mean a screen protector


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Alright but this is how you’re supposed to use revolvers


I think my brother actually showed me this already...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I think my brother actually showed me this already...


There’s way more that i’m going to post


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> There’s way more that i’m going to post


_oh no_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Well, I'm going to leave now because there are scrambled eggs. Who knows when I'll be back...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Now that’s a lot of empty shells!


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

seastar has seen every video ever


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Happy Jotaro because it's cute


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

nice recoil there buddy o pal


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Happy Jotaro because it's cute
> View attachment 294211


No.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Organic AK-47


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No.


*yes*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

Doppio > Diavolo  > Josuke > Jonathan > Dio > Giorno > Joylne > Johnny > Jotaro


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Doppio > Diavolo  > Josuke > Jonathan > Dio > Giorno > Joylne > Johnny > Jotaro


Ding dong you're Mr. Wrong go back to zero


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Just a really long mag


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ding dong you're Mr. Wrong go back to zero


Ring ring bossu? yes this woman claims Jotaro is better than any other jojo oh yes i'll discard of them.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Ring ring bossu? yes this woman claims Jotaro is better than any other jojo oh yes i'll discard of them.


_do not_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Comically large glock


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _do not_


Will do

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Kurb said:


> Comically large glock


I read that wrong.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

_Help i need sketch ideas for warming up lmao_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Will do
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020
> 
> ...


_*I said do not*_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

elongated shotgun


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> elongated shotgun


_can you stop_


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Help i need sketch ideas for warming up lmao_






make this


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _can you stop_


No!


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> No!


_pls stop sir you're scaring me and my family_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

My dudes I have Jelly elly Jelly EANS


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Help i need sketch ideas for warming up lmao_


No I'm tired of you being better than me. But maybe you give a Doppio plz

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> My dudes I have Jelly 🅱elly Jelly 🅱EANS


Cause of you I bought jelly beans the other day. I finished the bag days ago tho.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No I'm tired of you being better than me. But maybe you give a Doppio plz
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020
> 
> ...


Yush. Jelly beans are a good


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yush. Jelly beans are a good


They are tho. ONLY JELLY BELLY THO


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> They are tho. ONLY JELLY BELLY THO


Jelly Belly is the only objectively good jelly beans. A lot of the other brands are guilty pleasures tho


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Jelly Belly is the only objectively good jelly beans. A lot of the other brands are guilty pleasures tho


I mean I agree,,


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

i hate spicy jelly bean


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i hate spicy jelly bean


ew gross


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 30, 2020)

Jelly beans and marshmallows are gross fight me


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Sir, this is an Arbys


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Jelly beans and marshmallows are gross fight me


perish


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Jelly beans and marshmallows are gross fight me


Agree with marshmallows unless they're in smores


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> perish


At least I die for my beliefs *jumps into coffin*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Jelly beans and marshmallows are gross fight me


Okay but have ya tried roasted marshmallow jelly beans


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Jelly beans and marshmallows are gross fight me


You're not welcome here


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Okay but have ya tried roasted marshmallow jelly beans


My worst nightmare


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> My worst nightmare


I got a good amount in my mix today


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 30, 2020)

Have y’all tried those MNMs chocolate bars??


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Have y’all tried those MNMs chocolate bars??


No but Reese’s pieces Reese’s cups are aight


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Have y’all tried those MNMs chocolate bars??


I might have :0


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 30, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Jelly beans and marshmallows are gross fight me


real


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Have y’all tried those MNMs chocolate bars??


what


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Have y’all tried those MNMs chocolate bars??


silence, jelly bean hater


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

Reeseess or whatever are kinda gross.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

I just remembered that I have a regional chocolate store around. If you’re in the area go to Fannie May it’s amazing

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Milky star said:


> Reeseess or whatever are kinda gross.


That opinion is objectively wrong

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020

Unless you have a peanut allergy. Then you’re aight


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

I just don't like peanut butter and chocolate together. Reesseeessseee pieces are good tho.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Reeseess or whatever are kinda gross.


I hate you with a passion


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I hate you with a passion


Liiit bro not the first time roach boy


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Reeseess or whatever are kinda gross.


Rot


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Milky peeved off this entire thread by saying one sentence


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Reeseess or whatever are kinda gross.


I like them but they're not my favorite, I wouldn't go out of my way to get one


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

*Well good it's my job. Not my fault I got tired of those butter cups. They were good in small quantities but now every time I see the ads I cringe. But again I still like resseessee pieces and the wafer sticks -v-*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 294212
> make this


It rose in the oven


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I like them but they're not my favorite, I wouldn't go out of my way to get one


I mean i'll eat them if they're there but I wouldn't buy them.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Well good it's my job. Not my fault I got tired of those butter cups. They were good in small quantities but now every time I see the ads I cringe. But again I still like resseessee pieces and the wafer sticks -v-*


Yeah I mean they're good in small amounts but after a while its like hmm

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Milky star said:


> I mean i'll eat them if they're there but I wouldn't buy them.


^^^^

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> It rose in the oven
> View attachment 294220


ITS SO CUTE OMG


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> It rose in the oven
> View attachment 294220


I banish you from this realm

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Yeah I mean they're good in small amounts but after a while its like hmm


See someone gets it.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I banish you from this realm


Suffer


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I banish you from this realm


Wtf don't be rude it's cute >:C

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Suffer


^


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Still a little peeved about this


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Wtf don't be rude it's cute >:C
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020
> 
> ...


Exactly because it's cute I banish him


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Exactly because it's cute I banish him


Do not banish him

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Kurb said:


> View attachment 294222
> Still a little peeved about this


Understandable


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Who here likes Charleston chews

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Milky star said:


> *Well good it's my job. Not my fault I got tired of those butter cups. They were good in small quantities but now every time I see the ads I cringe. But again I still like resseessee pieces and the wafer sticks -v-*


The ads are annoying I agree


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

A Doppio for Milky


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 294223
> A Doppio for Milky


Dat boi


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 294223
> A Doppio for Milky


No


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> It rose in the oven
> View attachment 294220


he b r e d


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Dat boi


Watch him rollin, watch him go


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 294223
> A Doppio for Milky


_*art*_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> No


Embrace him


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Embrace him


NO


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> NO


_yes don't be rude_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 294223
> A Doppio for Milky


Can this be my profile picture?


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 30, 2020)

kurb is aggressive


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 294224
> kurb is aggressive


_oh wow_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

_None of you are allergic to latex, right? Eh, who cares, let’s get started._


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> _None of you are allergic to latex, right? Eh, who cares, let’s get started._


I have an allergy to latex..


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> _None of you are allergic to latex, right? Eh, who cares, let’s get started._


I don’t know where this is headed and I’m not sure I want to


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I have an allergy to latex..


It’s a quote from the Role Models trailer
”_Now, nobody here is allergic to latex, right? Nevermind, let‘s do this.”_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Can this be my profile picture?


By all means


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> By all means


Lead the way? Wait no that's Hamilton.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020

Oh yeah


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Lead the way? Wait no that's Hamilton.


Your avatar is dat boi now


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Your avatar is dat boi now


Y e s


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t know where this is headed and I’m not sure I want to


o///o


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Poggers


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> o///o


_*oh fricc no*_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*oh fricc no*_


Shouldn’t it be O|||||O


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Poggers


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 294225


10/10 picture


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 294225


Incorrect you shall now be punished


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Incorrect you shall now be punished


thats very pepega man


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 294225


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 30, 2020)

poggers man today


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 294226
> poggers man today


he looks depressed


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 294226
> poggers man today


Ouch


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Poggers


Shut roach boy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Shut roach boy


Kurb is a cat tho


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Shut roach boy


no u


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> no u


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> View attachment 294228


we do not do a swear here that is illegAL


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> we do not do a swear here that is illegAL


_veRy_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> View attachment 294228


No


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

guyS it's done


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> guyS it's done


WhatS done?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

let’s see what’s on my clipboard!




Oh yeh i just posted that


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

the earth says hello

This was on mine wow


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb is now roach boy who is being dumb


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

This was stuck on my paste thingy. Maple treeway is a better course but I prefer this track


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> This was stuck on my paste thingy. Maple treeway is a better course but I prefer this track


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

MAPLE TREE WAAYY YES but rainbow road tho


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

why did i copy paste this

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Enxssi said:


> View attachment 294230


@Clockwise


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 294232 why did i copy paste this


Do you ever just
45° angle


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Do you ever just
> 45° angle


all the time


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

My dad’s listening to Billy Joel and it’s real cool


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Alright, but


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

We’re back in Brawl cuz random tripping is back


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274492624800346112


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

Listen I'm trying to host a Two person party on my island


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Just realized I only got around 5-6 hours of sleep


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Listen I'm trying to host a Two person party on my island


My island is a bapy right now. The only thing of note is my forest beaches


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Hello!


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264645879836753920When you
drive


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hello!


Why are you a minccino


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Why are you a minccino


^


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Why are you a minccino


I'm Minky the Minccino!


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm Minky the Minccino!


What the ********ing ********** is a Minky


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm Minky the Minccino!


You’re a shiny...


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hello!


_Seastar not as an inkling or octoling??_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You’re a shiny...


 time to grab the good old Cobaltion


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm Minky the Minccino!


_I-_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> What the ********ing ********** is a Minky


Okay, you've clearly never looked at my signature then. Also, that was extremely rude.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay, you've clearly never looked at my signature then. Also, that was extremely rude.


.........oh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> time to grab the good old Cobaltion


We’re not catching the talking Pokémon


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> We’re not catching the talking Pokémon


Getting some Team Rocket vibes from myself rn


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hello!


It's not a squid or an octo w h a t


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> We’re not catching the talking Pokémon


Hey, I already have a trainer! ...I-I think.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hey, I already have a trainer! ...I-I think.





Kurb said:


> Getting some Team Rocket vibes from myself rn


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> It's not a squid or an octo w h a t


I am speechless


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hey, I already have a trainer! ...I-I think.


If you’re tied to a Pokéball you should be aight then


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I am speechless


_I don’t think it’s the real Seastar_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Uhhh uhhhh
*pulls out his explorer bag* Is there something in here to help me not get captured...


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> _I don’t think it’s the real Seastar_


hmm


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> hmm


*_ejects shell from shotgun_*


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *_ejects shell from shotgun_*


I remember when people would freak out when i didn't have my pfp as O'Hare
Thankfully every one chilled tho


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *_ejects shell from shotgun_*


H E Y! You'll hit my explorer bag!


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I remember when people would freak out when i didn't have my pfp as O'Hare
> Thankfully every one chilled tho


Yeah i remember that


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I remember when people would freak out when i didn't have my pfp as O'Hare
> Thankfully every one chilled tho


I wasn’t there tho


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Yeah i remember that


Yeah lmao, like let me be someone else for fricc sake

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I wasn’t there tho


Yea you didn't join then


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I wasn’t there tho


I just realised you joined 3 days after my birthday

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020

_They’ve gotten a warning from the FTC_
*uh oh*
_But there’s nothing illegal bout making mooneyy 




 _


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

*pulls out an Oran Berry but it appears to have gotten something on it*
....What. No, that won't do! 



Kurb said:


> _They’ve gotten a warning from the FTC_
> *uh oh*
> _But there’s nothing illegal bout making mooneyy
> 
> ...


Wait, who are you talking about?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *pulls out an Oran Berry but it appears to have gotten something on it*
> ....What. No, that won't do!
> 
> 
> Wait, who are you talking about?


It’s literally a line from the Patently Stupid theme


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *pulls out an Oran Berry but it appears to have gotten something on it*
> ....What. No, that won't do!
> 
> 
> Wait, who are you talking about?


Yo I’ll take that Oran berry


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yo I’ll take that Oran berry


Uh, let me wipe it off first... I think it's got something toxic on it...
Okay, here you go!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh, let me wipe it off first... I think it's got something toxic on it...
> Okay, here you go!


Okey! I’ll make sure to wash it


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh, let me wipe it off first... I think it's got something toxic on it...
> Okay, here you go!


“something toxic”
Friggin cyanide


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> “something toxic”
> Friggin cyanide


It's just in-
It's nothing that bad.

Oh no, has that been dripping out of the bag this whole time...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

This?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 294242
> This?


Hey, they don't teach stuff like that to Pokemon... I don't know what that is.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hey, they don't teach stuff like that to Pokemon... I don't know what that is.


“1-Diazidocarbamoyl-5-azidotetrazole, often jokingly referred to as azidoazide azide, is a heterocyclic inorganic compound with the formula C2N14. It is an extremely sensitive explosive.” -Wikapedia


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 294242
> This?


That’s an awful lot of nitrogen...


----------



## Chris (Jul 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> O h m y g o s h I love this. That is just. Iconic. I'm sure they'll like it or laugh-



Meet Rose.  










As for how my partner took it: 


Spoiler



Vris:
We might need to break up.
I'm cheating on you.
I made myself a girlfriend. Her name's Rose. She's not a great conversationalist, she may or may not be cheating on me with a chicken named Goose, and I might have to control her with my right hand - but I think she and I might really have something real here.
Sorry.

G:
Hahahah!
How can I compete!

Vris:
I'm glad you understand.

G:

I thought the writing on the grave was hebrew for a second

Vris:
I tell you I'm leaving you for a video game character and THAT'S what you focus on

G:


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Meet Rose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> “1-Diazidocarbamoyl-5-azidotetrazole, often jokingly referred to as azidoazide azide, is a heterocyclic inorganic compound with the formula C2N14. It is an extremely sensitive explosive.” -Wikapedia


Uh... no. I don't think that's what's in my bag.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Did y’all know that pure sodium is explosive


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Did y’all know that pure sodium is explosive


W h a t


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Meet Rose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this so much. Bless this. Thank you for blessing me with such a thing.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> W h a t


It’s also a metal


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> W h a t


Holy crap almost 9k posts


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Did y’all know that pure sodium is explosive


No... I did not.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s also a metal


you what


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Oh, no...
Oh, no, no, no, no.
This will not do. My explorer bag is a mess! It's dripping everywhere!


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Did y’all know that pure sodium is explosive


In water. Azoazodeazide will detonate if anything happens to it. It moves, it’s touched, and on some cases, it’ll detonate when even nothing happens to it!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> you what





pure sodium

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Kurb said:


> In water. Azoazodeazide will detonate if anything happens to it. It moves, it’s touched, and on some cases, it’ll detonate when even nothing happens to it!


I guess reactive is more apt


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 294246
> pure sodium
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020
> ...


W h a


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 30, 2020)

mmmm tasty i need it


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Anyways
One of my favorite clips of all time








						Twitch
					

Twitch is the world's leading video platform and community for gamers.




					clips.twitch.tv


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Uh... does anyone have any towels? Preferably _dry_ towels.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh... does anyone have any towels? Preferably _dry_ towels.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 294247


Oh, this will do! *wraps the explorer bag in a towel for some reason*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh... does anyone have any towels? Preferably _dry_ towels.


Haha like I’d have those available


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Haha like I’d have those available


You live in a _forest_
You prolly use leavea


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You live in a _forest_
> You prolly use leavea


Nah I use a spare hoodie if I need to


----------



## Chris (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I love this





Milky star said:


> I love this so much. Bless this. Thank you for blessing me with such a thing.



I spent two hours playing about between moving buildings (so her house can go next to mine), upgrading her house so she has access to storage, and moving clothing from her wardrobe to mine.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

*whispers something you cannot hear*

So hey, uh... What are you all doing today?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *whispers something you cannot hear*
> 
> So hey, uh... What are you all doing today?


Listening to the jackbox games OST


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *whispers something you cannot hear*
> 
> So hey, uh... What are you all doing today?


Chilling. Literally. It’s snowing today


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Chilling. Literally. It’s snowing today


It’s 90 degrees here can we swap


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> It’s 90 degrees here can we swap


You wanna live in an enchanted forest


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Chilling. Literally. It’s snowing today


Oh dear... I'm glad I'm not there.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh dear... I'm glad I'm not there.


I have a fire going so it’s aight


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You wanna live in an enchanted forest


I could build a cabin with AC/heatibg so yeah


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I could build a cabin with AC/heatibg so yeah


I dunno this bit I’m stuck in hates buildings


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

*starts looking in his explorer bag silently for an unusually long amount of time*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *starts looking in his explorer bag silently for an unusually long amount of time*


don’t try anything


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> don’t try anything


*looks up* Huh, what? *appears to have what might be ink on his hands*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

I have a bag of charcoal on my back porch and it’s just...
 there


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Hey... Where did everyone go?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hey... Where did everyone go?


I’m here


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hey... Where did everyone go?


Bored


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hey... Where did everyone go?


I’m here I just gotta go fishing


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

I might just go back in my Pokeball... Hmm...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I might just go back in my Pokeball... Hmm...


Don’t i don’t have Minnocino in my SwSh pokedex


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Don’t i don’t have Minnocino in my SwSh pokedex


He has a pokeball already and it’s not yours


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Fun fact of the day: Team Rocket literally killed a marowak


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Uh... I, um...
*starts digging in his explorer bag again*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

I’m not joking
You know how in Kanto you have to get the Silph Scope to see a ghost?
That ghost was a Marowak. That Team Rocket killed.
: )


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’m not joking
> You know how in Kanto you have to get the Silph Scope to see a ghost?
> That ghost was a Marowak. That Team Rocket killed.
> : )


Uh-huh... I already know about this... an NPC even says it.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

*murders an innocent animal*
Team Rocket's blasting off again!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I spent two hours playing about between moving buildings (so her house can go next to mine), upgrading her house so she has access to storage, and moving clothing from her wardrobe to mine.


Wow that's dedication. More than I have


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’m not joking
> You know how in Kanto you have to get the Silph Scope to see a ghost?
> That ghost was a Marowak. That Team Rocket killed.
> : )


That's dark af


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> That's dark af


Yeah like jeez Nintendo
It was 1996


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> That's dark af


It was the 90's... 
But still... really dark. Yikes.


----------



## Chris (Jul 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Wow that's dedication. More than I have


It's finally given me motivation to work on island development again. Need to make the area our houses in look pretty, and then put together some cute date spots. If she rejects me this is going to be awkward because I'm literally the only other human on the island. But apparently my best bro Goose has the hots for her too so I'm going to have to work hard to impress her!


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Ah the things games could get away with back in the 90s

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020

Not to mention a quote from Shadow the Hedgehog that killed me


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Ah the things games could get away with back in the 90s
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020
> 
> Not to mention a quote from Shadow the Hedgehog that killed me


What quote-


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What quote-


I don't know but I do know that game isn't rated E...


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't know but I do know that game isn't rated E...


Oop


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What quote-






_He was talking about aliens that were literally the color black ok_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't know but I do know that game isn't rated E...


It’s rated E10


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It's finally given me motivation to work on island development again. Need to make the area our houses in look pretty, and then put together some cute date spots. If she rejects me this is going to be awkward because I'm literally the only other human on the island. But apparently my best bro Goose has the hots for her too so I'm going to have to work hard to impress her!


  This needs to be an anime right now.


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> what


They make giant chocolate bars w MNMs in them


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> It’s rated E10


Ah okay.
Wait but why does he have a gun then


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _He was talking about aliens that were literally the color black ok_


Oh gosh did he say the n word or smth
I'm too scared to watch it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> They make giant chocolate bars w MNMs in them


Oh those are good


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Oy Nintendo of America BUTCHERED Kirby in advertising in the 90s


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Ah okay.
> Wait but why does he have a gun then


Ikr


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Oh gosh did he say the n word or smth
> I'm too scared to watch it


_Bruh no, it was the 90s but it isn’t that extreme dude_


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh those are good


Yeah they’re my favorite  I walk to the convenience store and buy some candy there sometimes


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

UH
I-I'm not going back in my Pokeball anymore.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Bruh no, it was the 90s but it isn’t that extreme dude_


Oh
I'm still scared


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Oh
> I'm still scared


_He literally just says what’s in the video’s title_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> It was the 90's...
> But still... really dark. Yikes.


Speaking of....


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _He literally just says what’s in the video’s title_


o
episode 100 of Abri feeling stupid and embarrassed


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

UH
Should I be concerned?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Speaking of....
> View attachment 294260


Forget that watch the American ad for Kirby’s Dreamland 2


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Speaking of....
> View attachment 294260


Oh i thought that was a different Marx


----------



## Chris (Jul 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> This needs to be an anime right now.


Aren't people sick of love triangles?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Speaking of....
> View attachment 294260


I know the whole story of Milkyway Wishes. Why are you showing me this?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I know the whole story of Milkyway Wishes. Why are you showing me this?


It’s kind of dark

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Milky star said:


> This needs to be an anime right now.


*frantic animation noises*


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 30, 2020)

"it was the 90s"

i dont remember shadow the hedgehog being that old

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020




15 years wow


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> It’s kind of dark


I'm pretty sure Team Galactic and Team Flare are darker.


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 30, 2020)

thats wacky bro


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm pretty sure Team Galactic and Team Flare are darker.


How is that dark?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> How is that dark?


Have you even played those games?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Have you even played those games?


Nope!


----------



## Chris (Jul 30, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> "it was the 90s"
> 
> i dont remember shadow the hedgehog being that old
> 
> ...



This makes me feel old. I remember chatting with friends online while anxiously awaiting my preorder of that game to arrive.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> This makes me feel old. I remember chatting with friends online while anxiously awaiting my preorder of that game to arrive.


Same deal with ACNH


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Nope!


Well, that's why you asked then.

Basically, Cyrus (from Team Galactic) wanted to destroy the world to create his own world without things like "emotions" in it.
I cannot remember why, but Lysandre (from Team Flare) was basically going to destroy the entire Kalos region with a geoweapon or something. (that's probably the wrong word LOL)


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Well, that's why you asked then.
> 
> Basically, Cyrus (from Team Galactic) wanted to destroy the world to create his own world without things like "emotions" in it.
> I cannot remember why, but Lysandre (from Team Flare) was basically going to destroy the entire Kalos region with a geoweapon or something. (that's probably the wrong word LOL)


CHRIST!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> CHRIST!


And that was Diamond/Pearl and X/Y...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Oh man in UsUm during that last Giovanni fight it was supposed to be some epic battle but I froze his Nidoqueen so I buffed up my Primarina and swept everything


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Wait, why did I put emotions in quotation marks... that doesn't make any sense...


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 30, 2020)

personally i liked the b/w and b2/w2 stories, felt refreshing compared to the usual pokemon plot


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

serves the rat right for trying to steal my cheese


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh man in UsUm during that last Giovanni fight it was supposed to be some epic battle but I froze his Nidoqueen so I buffed up my Primarina and swept everything


Remember how the Aether Foundation did that thing


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 294269


Me ATM


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 294269


This totally doesn't remind me of anything... *hides his explorer bag behind his back*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Remember how the Aether Foundation did that thing


I mean the whole rainbow rocket plot was just a “Giovanni best villain’ plot and it was kinda stupid cuz pretty much everyone else there was more intimidating


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I mean the whole rainbow rocket plot was just a “Giovanni best villain’ plot and it was kinda stupid cuz pretty much everyone else there was more intimidating


Lusamine literally tried to capture the Ultra Beasts


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

I had more problems with the Aether goggles guy (don’t remember his name) cuz it was a double battle with an incompetent trainer and his hypno put all my mons to sleep

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Kurb said:


> Lusamine literally tried to capture the Ultra Beasts


Yo I know that.

I think Necrozma was the best battle in UsUm


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Lusamine literally tried to capture the Ultra Beasts


Isn't that what a bunch of other villains try to do to the main legendary?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I had more problems with the Aether goggles guy (don’t remember his name) cuz it was a double battle with an incompetent trainer and his hypno put all my mons to sleep


Faba


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I had more problems with the Aether goggles guy (don’t remember his name) cuz it was a double battle with an incompetent trainer and his hypno put all my mons to sleep


You mean Faba? _I hate Faba lol._


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You mean Faba? _I hate Faba lol._


Yea he was annoying as all else and Lillie did nothing to help


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Hey, did that er... seafood eater leave? I want to go back in my Pokeball...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Aren't people sick of love triangles?


Not me. Especially reverse harems. Those are the best.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Oh yea now I’m getting a bunch of seaweed 

I love how my beaches are turning out but I’m not sure if I’d want to visit them IRL lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

I love leaving seaweed and crabs on my beach


----------



## Chris (Jul 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Not me. Especially reverse harems. Those are the best.


I'm reading a book series at the moment with a reverse harem. Waiting for each new instalment is a killer.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

I’m looking forward to taking my NH character to Evwirt to get spider crabs for Cracker Barrel Beach


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I love leaving seaweed and crabs on my beach


I can't believe it. You're a cannibal? For shame!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

*starts digging in his explorer bag*
Pokeball, pokeball... AAaaa where is it? *accidentally knocks a giant brush out of the bag*


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

I'm bored


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Fine, that's it. I'm dumping out this whole bag... 
There! I found my Pokeball!  _Woah- _*trips on a puddle of ink that apparently came out of the bag*


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 30, 2020)

woah what happened


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

StarParty8 said:


> woah what happened


idk :/


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

StarParty8 said:


> woah what happened


Not much


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 30, 2020)

(i mean why is it called Basement Dwellers now?)


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm reading a book series at the moment with a reverse harem. Waiting for each new instalment is a killer.


 what is the book series?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Nothing happened. There was definitely not a Pokemon hiding me in a bag earlier.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Nothing happened. There was definitely not a Pokemon hiding me in a bag earlier.


Hmmm-


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hmmm-


Why are you a frog-eating frog?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Uuuurg I wanna tree my island soo bad but I know there’s a penalty


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Why are you a frog-eating frog?


Cause Doppio

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Uuuurg I wanna tree my island soo bad but I know there’s a penalty


Theres a penalty for trees!?


----------



## Chris (Jul 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> what is the book series?


You're 18 soon, right? Ask me again after your birthday.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Theres a penalty for trees!?


For the amount of trees I want yes


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

I’m back and this time i have a Pina Colada Fanta
Oh, seastar is back to normal?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Oh, seastar is back to normal?


Totally wasn't hiding in that bag and that totally isn't why he said it was a mess.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You're 18 soon, right? Ask me again after your birthday.


Ooooh it must naughty hmmm okay I'll ask after


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Totally wasn't hiding in that bag and that totally isn't why he said it was a mess.


How big was that bag?
It’d have to be at least 6x2 to be able to fit a person


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> How big was that bag?
> It’d have to be at least 6x2 to be able to fit a person


You really think I would hide as a person and not an octopus? Or perhaps an ink puddle.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

I set my profile birthday to Dec 25 as a joke and now i cant change it


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I set my profile birthday to Dec 25 as a joke and now i cant change it


That's why you don't make fake birthdays.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

I just found out that weeds can be planted on the beach...*laughs in wild child*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I just found out that weeds can be planted on the beach...*laughs in wild child*


I just learned that weeds can be replanted


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I just learned that weeds can be replanted


*laughs more in wild child*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> *laughs more in wild child*


Wait what


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

whhhaat


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wait what


Pick up a weed, relocate it. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wait what


Imma probably spam wild log benches until Isabelle approves and then imma make the land feral

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020

You should too


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Nitrogen amiright


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Why Nitrogen?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Why Nitrogen?


N = Nitrogen


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> N = Nitrogen


That didn't answer my question.


----------



## Chris (Jul 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Ooooh it must naughty hmmm okay I'll ask after


Very much so. 



Kurb said:


> I set my profile birthday to Dec 25 as a joke and now i cant change it


On here? If you make a thread in *Contact the Staff* an admin can change that for you.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> That didn't answer my question.


Because that’s the chemical makeup of Azoazide Azide


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Because that’s the chemical makeup of Azoazide Azide


_Why are you talking about Nitrogen?_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _Why are you talking about Nitrogen?_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Almost page 400


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Almost page 400


yeet yeet


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Very much so.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 294298


You're just ignoring the question at this point.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You're just ignoring the question at this point.


I don’t know what you’re asking


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

almost there dwellers


----------



## Chris (Jul 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


>


If that's not your thing then let's just pretend this conversation never happened.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I don’t know what you’re asking


Then you must actually have no idea what you're doing.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Then you must actually have no idea what you're doing.


Nitrogen because Azoazide Azide is made up of nitrogen and only nitrogen 
The makeup is so unstable it’ll decompose at any moment, causing an explosion.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

What's happening here anyway


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What's happening here anyway


Talking about explosives and making Evwirt properly feral


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What's happening here anyway


I’m talking about chemicals and Seastar is asking a question i don’t know how to answer


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Wait so we're going to blow up evwirt? WOOHOO I'M IN


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

The only things i know about chemicals and elements come from like one science class and FMA


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

page 400 ayy


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What's happening here anyway


Kurb is talking about nitrogen and instead of telling me WHY, he is continuing to talk even more about it.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> The only things i know about chemicals and elements come from like one science class and FMA


_the power of anime_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Wait so we're going to blow up evwirt? WOOHOO I'M IN


I’m in too!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Seastar said:


> Kurb is talking about nitrogen and instead of telling me WHY, he is continuing to talk even more about it.





Kurb said:


> Nitrogen because Azoazide Azide is made up of nitrogen and only nitrogen
> The makeup is so unstable it’ll decompose at any moment, causing an explosion.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

_haha 20 pages to go get it? wholesome big chungus john wick 3000_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Blow up evwirt!


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _haha 20 pages to go get it? wholesome big chungus john wick 3000_


_haha funny weed number_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Wait so we're going to blow up evwirt? WOOHOO I'M IN


Nope


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _haha funny weed number_


_*insert peter griffin laugh* i’ve reached peak comedy hahaha_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

_*Leave Evwirt alone.*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Nope


Please?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*insert peter griffin laugh* i’ve reached peak comedy hahaha_


_f u n n y f u n n y h a h a_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*Leave Evwirt alone.*_


but, but, _what about forest boom boom_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*Leave Evwirt alone.*_


It’s not like blowing it up is going to do anything...it’ll grow back in 10 minutes


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*Leave Evwirt alone.*_


Do you _still _not get it 
Anyways _*PREPARE THE DYNAMITE*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Do you _still _not get it
> Anyways _*PREPARE THE DYNAMITE*_


: D 

YUSSSSSS


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> but, but, _what about forest boom boom_





Kurb said:


> Do you _still _not get it
> Anyways _*PREPARE THE DYNAMITE*_


_You're the ones who don't get it._


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> If that's not your thing then let's just pretend this conversation never happened.


No it is--


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Do you _still _not get it
> Anyways _*PREPARE THE DYNAMITE*_


_Who needs dynamite when you can just use alchemy to rearrange the elements and junk inside people to turn them into bombs like FMA_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Haha funny nitrogen go 
R A P I D D E C O M P O S I T I O N


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Who needs dynamite when you can just use alchemy to rearrange the elements and junk inside people to turn them into bombs like FMA_


*W h a t ?*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _You're the ones who don't get it._


BUT FOREST BOOM BOOM


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *W h a t ?*


_FMA has some weird stuff cough cough Chimeras cough_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> BUT FOREST BOOM BOOM


Being heartless isn't funny.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *W h a t ?*


Rearrange the chemicals to make new chemicals


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

WHEN FOREST BOOM BOOM


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Haha funny nitrogen go
> R A P I D D E C O M P O S I T I O N


_Hm, bombs are a JoJo reference_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Being heartless isn't funny.


>: C


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Being heartless isn't funny.


Amen


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Hm, bombs are a JoJo reference_


breathing is a jojo reference


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Hm, bombs are a JoJo reference_


❤Everything is a jojo reference❤


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> breathing is a jojo reference


Idk if you’re joking cause it actually is since Hamon exists


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Idk if you’re joking cause it actually is since Hamon exists


w h a t


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Being heartless isn't funny.


_yes it isssss_


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> _yes it isssss_


I've sent more things


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> w h a t


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> I've sent more things


Ok brb


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

OMFG ROSIE WON THE CAMP EVENT


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Heh I’d actually like to see them try


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> _yes it isssss_


No.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> _yes it isssss_


You have no right to decide if it is


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Rosie got skills


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

_Humor’s an objective thing but what isn’t objective is that using the humor 90% of the people around you don’t like is pretty annoying_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You have no right to decide if it is


Alright but you know what is funny


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Alright but you know what is funny
> View attachment 294319


Not to me. I have literally no idea what you are showing me.



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Humor’s an objective thing but what isn’t objective is that using the humor 90% of the people around you don’t like is pretty annoying_


Also this.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Obristan


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

hardest things to say
- im sorry
- i was wrong
- llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

this is the second time you all get mad at someone for being a villain


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hardest things to say
> - im sorry
> - i was wrong
> - llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hardest things to say
> - im sorry
> - i was wrong
> - llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch


Also the full name of titin


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> this is the second time you all get mad at someone for being a villain


huh what


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hardest things to say
> - im sorry
> - i was wrong
> - llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch


And the globgogabgolab from that one 2018 meme i think idk which year it was


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> huh what


the first time was Rosie and i's jikken thing


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> this is the second time you all get mad at someone for being a villain


Maybe because we're not having fun.


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


>


liam dutton flexes on us


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

And Worcestershire


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> liam dutton flexes on us


Forget superpowers, ^^^^

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Seastar said:


> Maybe because we're not having fun.


maybe don't role play as terrified ocs then


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> maybe don't role play as terrified ocs then


Maybe don't do things that make me be that way.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> liam dutton flexes on us


weird flex but ok


Seastar said:


> Maybe because we're not having fun.


well i am


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

aaaaaaaaaaa not anothe fite


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> well i am


^^^^


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> aaaaaaaaaaa not anothe fite


^


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> aaaaaaaaaaa not anothe fite


Yeah, I might need to leave...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> aaaaaaaaaaa not anothe fite


nah fam this time it's over pepperoni on pizza or not


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> aaaaaaaaaaa not anothe fite


It is but whatever


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> aaaaaaaaaaa not anothe fite


_Strap in for another episode of: Violent=funny_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Strap in for another episode of: Violent=funny_


Oh no...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Strap in for another episode of: Violent=funny_


I second this


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> nah fam this time it's over pepperoni on pizza or not


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Yo my favorite pizza is just cheese


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I second this


I third it

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yo my favorite pizza is just cheese


same but with sauce 

without sauce = degenerate


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

We also have a second @Seastar 
@seastar_ac


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> We also have a second @Seastar
> @seastar_ac


She's extinct


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Christ don’t tell me you guys really have that mindset :/


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> We also have a second @Seastar
> @seastar_ac


there's tWO of them?!?!?!!?!??!


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Christ don’t tell me you guys really have that mindset :/


They do, especially Kurb help


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Christ don’t tell me you guys really have that mindset :/


Irl, no 

In games, yes


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Christ don’t tell me you guys really have that mindset :/


We do! That’s why i’ve sanken 1k hours in TF2, and want H3VR


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> We also have a second @Seastar
> @seastar_ac


I know... it pops up when I search for my name...


----------



## Chris (Jul 30, 2020)

Thread cleaned-up and reopened. 

I'm going to assume the hostility was a joke given the build-up (if not you may message me privately to discuss it), but humorous or not this level of rudeness is in breach of Section 1.1. Respecting Others of our Community Rules and Guidelines. Please try to keep your posts more civil. If someone posts something you dislike you are welcome to use the report button in the bottom-left of a person's post to bring it to the staff team's attention, and/or you may message me directly to talk about it. Thank you.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

This is why we can’t have nice things.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Aaaand we’re back! What are y’all having for dinner? I’m making pork chops.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

I don't know


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I don't know


Müd


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

I’m hearing an ice cream truck


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Prøgråmmēr çåt


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Prøgråmmēr çåt


whàt


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Aaaand we’re back! What are y’all having for dinner? I’m making pork chops.


Pizza I think :3


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Mod stole our thread 
Can’t have anything in Detroit


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 30, 2020)

what happen


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

so my brother and I were talking about how it would be a shame if some money disappeared and a pizza showed up at our door


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Irl, no
> 
> In games, yes


I have this mindset right heew


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Pizza I think :3


Noice! What kind?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

@Enxssi @Seastar Thread’s back


----------



## Chris (Jul 30, 2020)

I'm turning my laptop off but I'll be awake for a while longer. If anyone wants to talk about what happened then sending me a private message will send a notification to my phone. Aside from that, good night!


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Noice! What kind?


Not sure, probably pepperoni
We're going over to a family friend's house tonight and were gonna eat there :3


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

I wonder if enxssi sells cheese weapons


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm turning my laptop off but I'll be awake for a while longer. If anyone wants to talk about what happened then sending me a private message will send a notification to my phone. Aside from that, good night!


Night. What time zone are you in? Cause here, it’s 7PM


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

for me it's 6:48 pm


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

It's 5:49 here


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

I was up since 6am - 1pm and slept until 5pm


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Saying this again cause it’s more true now
if we played role models i’d get the most mentally unstable roles


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Saying this again cause it’s more true now
> if we played role models i’d get the most mentally unstable roles


probably me too tbh


----------



## Chris (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Night. What time zone are you in? Cause here, it’s 7PM



BST. It's 11:50pm here.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Okey my sister is playing BotW again maybe we’ll get past the intro this time


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 30, 2020)

what kind of role model would i be


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> BST. It's 11:50pm here.


Oh. Well here it’s 6:51. Anyways, night.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> BST. It's 11:50pm here.


I sent you a pm btw
And goodnight


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> what kind of role model would i be


I could buy Pack 6 if you guys wanna play it that much


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I wonder if enxssi sells cheese weapons


would you like to buy a cheese gun


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I could buy Pack 6 if you guys wanna play it that much


you're offering to buy me a game? how nice of you lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> would you like to buy a cheese gun


yep how much


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> would you like to buy a cheese gun


I just want cheese I haven’t had cheese in months


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> would you like to buy a cheese gun


_How much for cheese gun_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I just want cheese I haven’t had cheese in months


How are you alive


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

According to the Jackbox Games website: 
“In Role Models, you and your friends become guinea pigs for a mad scientist studying human nature. Just choose a category, like Alice in Wonderland, then match each of the players (including yourself) to a “role” within that category. For example, your carefree buddy might be the Mad Hatter, and the creepy weirdo of the group might be the Cheshire Cat. If the test subjects are split on who’s who, tied players perform a tiebreaker experiment tailored specifically to that role to determine who truly deserves the title.

The host awards you with delicious “science pellets” for voting with the majority, and for winning tiebreaker games, but the real payoff is in seeing your final master role, made up of all the previous roles you’ve earned in the experiment. If you got Captain America, Pikachu, and “slept through my alarm,” you might be crowned the “Lazy Electric Patriot” of your friend group. And once it’s official, there’s no escaping that title. That’s science, baby.”


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _How much for cheese gun_


9 cheese coins


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> 9 cheese coins


*I’ll take 23*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> 9 cheese coins


I'LL TAKE YOUR ENTIRE STONK


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> 9 cheese coins


I’ll take 27


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> How are you alive


I DON’T KNOW

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Enxssi said:


> 9 cheese coins


I have none ;-;


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I DON’T KNOW


_cheese is my life man
I don't understand how you can live without it that long_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I DON’T KNOW
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020
> 
> ...


Eat more cheese


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

@Your Local Wild Child  is gonna become a computer,

Mice eat cheese and they haven't eaten cheese, therefore they become a computer


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> @Your Local Wild Child  is gonna become a computer,
> 
> Mice eat cheese and they haven't eaten cheese, therefore they become a computer


Correct


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Correct


_Yes_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

*Guys my packige is here*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 30, 2020)

cheese maaaaann just cheese

and p a k i g e


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *Guys my packige is here*


WOOHOO
don't tell josuke he's still waiting for his


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *Guys my packige is here*


a few years until mine


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> WOOHOO
> don't tell josuke he's still waiting for his


I’m still waiting on mine


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

why pakij take so long


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 30, 2020)

I want to do one of those hunger game simulator thingies hmm


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

_Why is there a box inside the pakgie _


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> why pakij take so long


Cuz YouPeeEss badde


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *Guys my packige is here*


*happy Pakige sounds*

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Saltyy said:


> @Your Local Wild Child  is gonna become a computer,
> 
> Mice eat cheese and they haven't eaten cheese, therefore they become a computer


Jokes on you computers aren’t allowed in Evwirt


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 30, 2020)

jokes on you I don't have a pakige so it won't come until I order one

hah


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 30, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I want to do one of those hunger game simulator thingies hmm


last time i did one of those i won by tripping someone lmao


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Cuz YouPeeEss badde


_I understand _


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I want to do one of those hunger game simulator thingies hmm


Do it


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 30, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> last time i did one of those i won by tripping someone lmao


Sounds about right-
Last time I did one my friend killed me in my sleep with a crowbar


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

OMFG I SHOULD DO ONE AND PUT EVERYONE IN TBT


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Do it


I’ll make a topic for it lemme check if it works on mobile


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> OMFG I SHOULD DO ONE AND PUT EVERYONE IN TBT


There’s like 300+ peeps in TBT


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

_Why is there a box with a pencil in my pakige I bought a singular cord_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/dUDSCKQ

Don’t mind me, just listening to Role Models music


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> OMFG I SHOULD DO ONE AND PUT EVERYONE IN TBT


What even is it


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 30, 2020)

I’m making a topic!


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I’m making a topic! ❤


Winner gets TBT


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

What is it tho ?


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> OMFG I SHOULD DO ONE AND PUT EVERYONE IN TBT


*I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT YOURE TALKING ABOUT BUT DO IT I BELIEVE IN YOU*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 30, 2020)

...what


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ...what


We’re making a hunger games sim


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 30, 2020)

__





						Basement hunger games
					

Everyone drop in w a name/gender and I’ll add you  Participants 1. Lothitine, F



					www.belltreeforums.com
				



Go my children


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Aaaand we’re back! What are y’all having for dinner? I’m making pork chops.


Hopefully my package


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> We’re making a hunger games sim


Wow


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 294335





Same energy


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Hopefully my package


_You’re going to eat the pakiage?_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _You’re going to eat the pakiage?_


_Please i’m starving_


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 294336
> Same energy


if you say so


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Please i’m starving_


I don't think it's good for you


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

how do i put a picture in my signature


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Please i’m starving_


_Fair enough have fun_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Please i’m starving_


_*do not*_


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> how do i put a picture in my signature


link it through the insert image tool


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Hopefully my package


Pakige is Güd dinner


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*do not*_


_*I’m going to crunchify my pakige*_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*I’m going to crunchify my pakige*_


*Cronchy*


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 30, 2020)

Why are we talking about packages and food now lol.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I don't think it's good for you


Nah cardboard has approximately 0 calories so i think it’s good


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*I’m going to crunchify my pakige*_


_*you wanted that since you were little and now you're going to eat it??????*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Nah cardboard has approximately 0 calories so i think it’s good


Nah it’s neutral


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Trying to find a good oicture of James to go with Saltyy’s pfp but these all suck


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 30, 2020)

_cronch cronch _pakige


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*you wanted that since you were little and now you're going to eat it??????*_


_*As you do*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Trying to find a good oicture of James to go with Saltyy’s pfp but these all suck


*happiness noises*


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

is this how


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

so I forgot my computer password


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*As you do*_


_*WHAT IS YOUR PROBLEM BOI*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

I could go for Pakige but I only have pears...


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

_Pakige eater gang_

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020

_Basement Bell Solid 3: Pakige Eater_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*As you do*_


*Big brain*


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

bru my imag brOKE


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *Big brain*


Y’all’s back to being a non-deer


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

I think this looks good


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all’s back to being a non-deer


*IM A DEER EMOTIONALLY*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 30, 2020)

ok ok hear me out

Deep fried pakige or not, I don't want any problems again


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ok ok hear me out
> 
> Deep fried pakige or not, I don't want any problems again


Scrumptious


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

_I’M STILLLLL IN A DREEEEEAM_

snake _PAKIGE EATERRRRRR_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I think this looks good


: D


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

_if he eats his pakige that will not end well trust me
ive eaten one before and ended up in the hospital for 2 months
t o t a l l y not making this up_


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

@Clockwise hi


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

I want to grill an Amazon package now


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> : D


Or does this one look better


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 294338
> @Clockwise hi


Thanks!


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _if he eats his pakige that will not end well trust me
> ive eaten one before and ended up in the hospital for 2 months
> t o t a l l y not making this up_


You ate it wrong smh you probably didn’t even cook it


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _if he eats his pakige that will not end well trust me
> ive eaten one before and ended up in the hospital for 2 months
> t o t a l l y not making this up_


_Was it good_


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

i still dont have a name for this guy


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> You ate it wrong smh you probably didn’t even cook it


Salmonella poisoning i see


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 294341
> i still dont have a name for this guy


joe


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 294341
> i still dont have a name for this guy


TMP Host’s Cousin


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Salmonella poisoning i see


Amateur mistakes


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Was it good_


_tasted like cardboard but otherwise good_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Or does this one look better
> View attachment 294339


no the one you have now looks better


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no the one you have now looks better


alright


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Can we hold a barbecue to grill package


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 294341
> i still dont have a name for this guy


rip

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Can we hold a barbecue to grill package


delicious


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Can we hold a barbecue to grill package


_no_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 30, 2020)

brb _totally_ not asking if I can order a pakige


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

10 more pages


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Oh no i have a mullet, then again all of my hair is long so does it count as a mullet?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Can we hold a barbecue to grill package


No my pakige has a plushie in it


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> 10 more pages


_funny number funny number_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> brb _totally_ not asking if I can order a pakige


Pakige cult?


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Ah yes 42x10


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Oh no i have a mullet, then again all of my hair is long so does it count as a mullet?


idk but it's cute anyway~


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _funny number funny number_


FUNNY NUMBER FUNNY NUMBER


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> No my pakige has a plushie in it


same


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Pakige cult?


Y E S


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

_I gonna eat the random pencil I didn’t order_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

staying as jëśşïé


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> same


What plushie does yours have


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 30, 2020)

Taiga in a box
Jessie in a box
Jotaro in a box
fixed


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> idk but it's cute anyway~


  .///.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> What plushie does yours have


eevee Pokemon plushie


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _I gonna eat the random pencil I didn’t order_


It was crumpchy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Taiga in a box
> Jessie in a box
> Jotaro in a box
> fixed


what


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> eevee Pokemon plushie


mine has Spycrab(tm) in it


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> It was crumpchy


_What flavor_


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Mine has nothing in it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

this is the most violent team rocket ever


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _What flavor_


Mechanical


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> this is the most violent team rocket ever


how is it violent


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Mechanical


I like eating those super bendy ones like spaghetti


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> how is it violent


your a pyromaniac and I just like exploding things


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I like eating those super bendy ones like spaghetti


A very high quality snacc indeed


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I like eating those super bendy ones like spaghetti


Wires?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Imagine how Seastar will react when she sees we’re Team Rocket

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Saltyy said:


> Wires?


Hardwired spaghetti. Tastes like _death._


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

I was a pyromaniac when I played Sims 3
not irl


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Imagine how Seastar will react when she sees we’re Team Rocket


she'll probably think this is the most chaotic team rocket ever


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Wires?


_*Good idea I’m gonna eat the broken cord my pakije was replacing*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _*Good idea I’m gonna eat the broken cord my pakije was replacing*_


yum


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> she'll probably think this is the most chaotic team rocket ever


^^


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Wires?






Call me Chef Boy Are These


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> yum


Spaghett


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ^^


also the best team rocket tho


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 294343
> Call me Chef Boy Are These


Worm pencil yum yum


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 294343
> Call me Chef Boy Are These


I miss eating those


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

@Seastar 
hey we’re team rocket


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> .///.


<3


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> @Seastar
> hey we’re team rocket


wowie


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> also the best team rocket tho


^^^^^^^^^^

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Saltyy said:


> wowie


wowie


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020
> 
> ...


so when do we get pikachu after all


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

Cord not crumpcy 3/10 good slide tho


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Cord not crumpcy 3/10 good slide tho


cord is better if you put it in a socket and dip the other end in water


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Maybe with a side of paper, the cord will taste better


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> cord is better if you put it in a socket and dip the other end in water


*I CANT BELIEVE I FORGOT THE SAUCE*


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> cord is better if you put it in a socket and dip the other end in water


Mmmm I love the taste of cord while I'm electrecuting


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

The only cords i wanna eat is a super long Twizler


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *I CANT BELIEVE I FORGOT THE SAUCE*


exactly, only the smart remember the sáuçe


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> The only cords i wanna eat is a super long Twizler


_What flavor_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> so when do we get pikachu after all


we use _tranq darts_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _What flavor_


_Cherry_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Mmmm I love the taste of cord while I'm electrecuting


yeh sometimes it hurts but really tasty


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> exactly, only the smart remember the sáuçe


I’m gonna go buy another cord to munch on brb


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> The only cords i wanna eat is a super long Twizler


I don't like twizlers that much actually


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Paper meal
With a side of red ink or tomato sauce


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> we use _tranq darts_


why didn't we think of this before

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Paper meal
> With a side of red ink or tomato sauce


are you sure that's ketchup


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> why didn't we think of this before


i don’t know because we had kids watching us


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Maybe
I ate paper before....


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i don’t know because we had kids watching us


_Well there was that episode where Ash straight up thought someone was gonna shoot them with a sniper rifle_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i don’t know because we had kids watching us


hmm 

can we just bomb everything off screen


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Maybe
> I ate paper before....


I mean who hasn’t let’s be real


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Well there was that episode where Ash straight up thought someone was gonna shoot them with a sniper rifle_


_probably me_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Well there was that episode where Ash straight up thought someone was gonna shoot them with a sniper rifle_


what episode


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Well there was that episode where Ash straight up thought someone was gonna shoot them with a sniper rifle_


_nani tf_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I mean who hasn’t let’s be real


e w


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> hmm
> 
> can we just bomb everything off screen


yes we can


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _nani tf_


It's the magical world of pokemon


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> e w


_How else are you gonna absorb the info on the paper???_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> yes we can


I love this team


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

I’ve only eaten common white paper
I‘be never tried newspaper


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _How else are you gonna absorb the info on the paper???_


welp it's better then reading


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> It's the magical world of pokemon


Which I can't be a part of :c


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> welp it's better then reading


What is this reading of which you speak of


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Which I can't be a part of :c


rip

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Pinkshade said:


> What is this reading of which you speak of


hMMMMMMM idk


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what episode


Indigo League when Team Rocket hired that photographer dude


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> It's the magical world of pokemon


why don’t we just kill ash anyways


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

It was a super long camera lmao


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Indigo League when Team Rocket hired that photographer dude


WHICH EPISODE?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> why don’t we just kill ash anyways


I wish he's annoying af

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Indigo League when Team Rocket hired that photographer dude


_to Netflix_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I wish he's annoying af


there’s nothing stopping us


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> there’s nothing stopping us


except the children watching

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020

who probably hate us for some reason


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Just realized most people here are anime


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> WHICH EPISODE?


_HOW AM I GONNA REMEMBER THE SPECIFIC EPISODE I WATCHED IT LIKE 6 YEARS AGO_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> except the children watching
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020
> 
> who probably hate us for some reason


do it off screen


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Ash Ketchup


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _HOW AM I GONNA REMEMBER THE SPECIFIC EPISODE I WATCHED IT LIKE 6 YEARS AGO_


THERE’S 10 EPISODES


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Just realized most people here are anime


yeh

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Ash Ketchup


ash gotta ketchum all


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> THERE’S 10 EPISODES


What-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> do it off screen


hmm that's a good plan


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Just brutally murder Ash like we did the Marowak


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Btw @Saltyy sorry for earlier


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What-


today on TBT news, local Christian has no idea what any of us speak of 


all she knows is that it's unholy


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> THERE’S 10 EPISODES


_RUH THERE WERE OVER 70 EPISODES_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Just brutally murder Ash like we did the Marowak


then there'd be a lot of ketchum everywhere

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Btw @Saltyy sorry for earlier


k


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> 🅱_RUH THERE WERE OVER 70 EPISODES_


are you talking about jjba


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> 🅱_RUH THERE WERE OVER 70 EPISODES_


INDIGO LEAGUE HAS 10


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

e w


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

_KURB WHAT DO YOU MEAN MY GUY_

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Kurb said:


> INDIGO LEAGUE HAS 10


_WHAT VERSION OF POKEMON DID YOU WATCH_


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 30, 2020)

oh


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 294349
> _KURB WHAT DO YOU MEAN MY GUY_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020
> ...


THE ONE ON NETFLIZ


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 30, 2020)

I have to go but at least I'm Meowth again


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I have to go but at least I'm Meowth again


w h y hello there


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> THE ONE ON NETFLIZ


_YOU MISSED OUT ON LIKE 80% OF THE SHOW_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _YOU MISSED OUT ON LIKE 80% OF THE SHOW_


WHERE DO I WATCH THE ENTIRE SERIES


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> WHERE DO I WATCH THE ENTIRE SERIES


IDK MAN NETFLIX JUST DELETED MOST OF THE EPISODES FOR GOD KNOWS WHY


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

there's 52 episodes on Netflix what are you all smoking

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> IDK MAN NETFLIX JUST DELETED MOST OF THE EPISODES FOR GOD KNOWS WHY


also missing an entire season of TDI


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> there's 52 episodes on Netflix what are you all smoking
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020
> 
> ...


Just checked


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> there's 52 episodes on Netflix what are you all smoking
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020
> 
> ...


So it’s missing like 30


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> So it’s missing like 30


yep ;-;

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Kurb said:


> View attachment 294361


I'm br0ke so I have only netflix


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Ah yes Josuke, Jessie, and James discussing the amount of episodes Indigo League has


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Not on hulu ;-;


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Ah yes Josuke, Jessie, and James discussing the amount of episodes Indigo League has


*j gang*

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Kurb said:


> Not on hulu ;-;


It's not on hulu???? wtff


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *j gang*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020
> 
> ...


They have S/M


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> They have S/M


DISGUSTING


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> DISGUSTING


WHY IS IT DISGUSTING


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

THE NEW POKEMON GAMES MADE JESSIE LOOK LIKE TRASH SO I'M NOT EVEN WATCHING ANYTHING SUN/MOON OR AFTER

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020

NEW POKEMON ANIME SUCKS


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

_-visible confusion-_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _-visible confusion-_


look everyone likes team rocket

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020

we riot she looks horrible in game


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

I like Sun and Moon cause it’s honestly the most goofy pokemon anime we’ve had in a while. X and Y and XYZ were too generic and took themselves too seriously so Sun and Moon was a nice refresher. The art style is a sudden change but JoJo preparer me for wildly changing art styles


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

I don't really like it at all


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

To each their own lol, i like Sun and Moon though ;v


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

I like none


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I like none


_wowie_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> _wowie_


_not my fault_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _not my fault_


_ik lmao_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Anti-Inkling Shotgun Shells
Ft. My Dogcrap Handwriting


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 294381
> Anti-Inkling Shotgun Shells
> Ft. My Dogcrap Handwriting


cool


----------



## Antonio (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

hello there


----------



## Antonio (Jul 30, 2020)

hi salty


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

hmmmmm


----------



## Antonio (Jul 30, 2020)

wdym, I've been here before

did you literally forget about me like wtf



	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020

this is heartbreaking

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020

I'm going to go cry now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Antonio said:


> wdym, I've been here before
> 
> did you literally forget about me like wtf
> 
> ...


no I couldn't see your sig

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020

and you changed profile picture plus title


----------



## Antonio (Jul 30, 2020)

the name is still a thing though </3


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Antonio said:


> the name is still a thing though </3


Antonio is a common name thoo


----------



## Antonio (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Antonio is a common name thoo


I'm the only Antonio on the forums though

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020

Is there another Antonio?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

idk


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

ebay says pakige will be here tomorrow


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> ebay says pakige will be here tomorrow


eBay said this and thAt


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

_UPS-sama pls_


----------



## Antonio (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> ebay says pakige will be here tomorrow


don't trust eBay, eBay killed my husband of 2 days


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

It would seem i can’t trust ebay


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Antonio said:


> don't trust eBay, eBay killed my husband of 2 days


eBay kills everything


----------



## Antonio (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> eBay kills everything


it killed my hope in humanity


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Imagine how Seastar will react when she sees we’re Team Rocket


I like Team Rocket, but... hmm... 


Saltyy said:


> she'll probably think this is the most chaotic team rocket ever


Oh... Yeah, that's accurate.



Saltyy said:


> also missing an entire season of TDI


_It's missing my brother's favorite season and he's upset about it._



Kurb said:


> View attachment 294381
> Anti-Inkling Shotgun Shells
> Ft. My Dogcrap Handwriting


Okay... W h y ?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I like Team Rocket, but... hmm...
> 
> Oh... Yeah, that's accurate.
> 
> ...


why were you gone for 4 hours


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> why were you gone for 4 hours


To get away...
I was already gone when the thread got locked.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> To get away...
> I was already gone when the thread got locked.


I was worried 
You don’t usually leave for that long


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I was worried
> You don’t usually leave for that long


You were worried?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You were worried?


A little


----------



## Antonio (Jul 30, 2020)

why was the thread locked

DID I MISS SOMETHING


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

I left in the middle of a fight, so that's probably why...


----------



## Antonio (Jul 30, 2020)

oh god, I've been gone for 1 day and I missed all the juicy gossip.

How am I supposed to come up with gossip now to my gal pals who don't use the forum...


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

It was locked?


----------



## Antonio (Jul 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> It was locked?


*apparently*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> It was locked?


See page 404


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Oh...
I forgot to backread


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Wow Tangy’s moving in


----------



## Antonio (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Wow Tangy’s moving in


she's a pop star 24/7


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

I’m bored to be honest...
After dying early in the Hunger games thing...
Idk.. 
I’m bored now..


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

_But we already have Maddie_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> See page 404


We’re doing Hunger Games in another thread


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> We’re doing Hunger Games in another thread


I saw, but I don't really want to play that.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> A little


Aww that's kinda cute-


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I saw, but I don't really want to play that.


I think we’re doing a Danganropa sim now if that intrigues ya

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Aww that's kinda cute-


Remember i killed splatted Seastar four times


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I think we’re doing a Danganropa sim now if that intrigues ya


I sadly don't know much about that game... and I say sadly because my brother wants to play it someday.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I sadly don't know much about that game... and I say sadly because my brother wants to play it someday.


It’s really good from what i hear


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I think we’re doing a Danganropa sim now if that intrigues ya
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020
> 
> ...


Yeah but it's still cute


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yeah but it's still cute


If you say that again i will set your device on fire


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I sadly don't know much about that game... and I say sadly because my brother wants to play it someday.


I don't either


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Remember i killed splatted Seastar four times


Wait what... I missed this part of the post...


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> If you say that again i will set your device on fire


_*it. is. cute.*_


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

I know about it and I was partially obsessed with some of the characters in 2017 even though I didn’t play it...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*it. is. cute.*_


NO IT IS NOT YOU ********** ***** ************ *** *********** *


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> NO IT IS NOT YOU ********** ***** ************ *** *********** *


I totally know what that all meant


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Uh-
Has nobody learned anything from earlier?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I totally know what that all meant


Yeah can we dissolve this


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh-
> Has nobody learned anything from earlier?


_no_

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Kurb said:


> Yeah can we dissolve this


"Dissolve" what


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Whoops... There's pasta, so I'm leaving again...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

What’s happening


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Whoops... There's pasta, so I'm leaving again...


See ya in four hours


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What’s happening


Kurb got mad at me for thinking that him worrying about Seastar was cute


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Kurb got mad at me for thinking that him worrying about Seastar was cute


Ah ok


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ah ok


_it really is tho_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _it really is tho_


*loads shotgun*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

_Yo i got King Tut’s Mask i’m totally gonna get cursed_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *loads shotgun*


_tnx just what I wanted
the sweet release of death_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

_Are you guys ok_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _tnx just what I wanted
> the sweet release of death_


ok great


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _Are you guys ok_


_no_


Kurb said:


> ok great


_yep_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _Are you guys ok_


Not in the slightest
I’m mentally unstable according to everyone in this thread


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

YO WE'RE DOING DANGANROPA SIM


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _no
> 
> yep_





Kurb said:


> Not in the slightest
> I’m mentally unstable according to everyone in this thread


Fun times carry on


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Fun times carry on


He's gonna kill me for saying that him worrying about Seastar is cute


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> He's gonna kill me for saying that him worrying about Seastar is cute


Cool can I watch


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Bored..


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

_haha funny weed number _


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _haha funny weed number _


OMGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _haha funny weed number _


_Thread do a funny hehe_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _haha funny weed number _


>:3


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Yo i got King Tut’s Mask i’m totally gonna get cursed_


I love how Matty’s like “oh man I wanna feel royal” and he makes a recipe that makes him face plant every five seconds


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Cool can I watch


Yes
Enjoy


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Page 420


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

420 this is the plant


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yes
> Enjoy


Thanks okay you can die now goodbye my friend


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

I feel stale


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> He's gonna kill me for saying that him worrying about Seastar is cute


_i shipp itt

jk_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

Funny number is gone D:


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

F


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Thanks okay you can die now goodbye my friend


_finally!_

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Saltyy said:


> _i shipp itt
> 
> jk_


Same


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Eh....


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _finally!_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020
> 
> ...


Just remember stay in drugs don’t do school

_wait_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Just remember stay in drugs don’t do school
> 
> _wait_


_the best advice I've ever heard_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> _i shipp itt
> 
> jk_


 I WILL COMMIT ARSON


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _the best advice I've ever heard_


Thank you I know


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Just remember stay in drugs don’t do school
> 
> _wait_


too cool to do drugs
cool to do drugs 
to do drugs
*do drugs
drugs*


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I WILL COMMIT ARSON


*DO IT COWARD*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

anyone else remember those pencils that said that


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I WILL COMMIT ARSON


_cool_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I WILL COMMIT ARSON


no james think of the pokemon


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *DO IT COWARD*


ALRIGHT

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Saltyy said:


> no james think of the pokemon


EXACTLY
I DID THAT 
I THOUGHT OF THE POKEMON
WE KILLED A POKEMON
WHY NOT KILL 10 MORE


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ALRIGHT


JAMES THINK OF THE POKEMON


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Not in the slightest
> I’m mentally unstable according to everyone in this thread


not to me
look at you over there having emotions


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> JAMES THINK OF THE POKEMON


Fire types will be thrilled they’re the best ones anyway


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> not to me
> look at you over there having emotions


Mentally unstable emotions

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Pinkshade said:


> Fire types will be thrilled they’re the best ones anyway


SHOOT THEM WITH A HANDGUN THEN


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Fire types will be thrilled they’re the best ones anyway


wow rip grass types

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Kurb said:


> Mentally unstable emotions
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020
> 
> ...


THINK OF THE LEAFEON JAMES


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Mentally unstable emotions
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020
> 
> ...


As long as you spare torchic I am okay with this


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> As long as you spare torchic I am okay with this


NO


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> NO


_Then you must perish as well_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> NO


*THINK OF THE GOD DANG LEAFEON*


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *THINK OF THE GOD DANG LEAFEON*


*cough cough*sylveonisbetter*cough*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _Then you must perish as well_


I’ll shoot you with a handgun you *********** ***, ******* ********* ***!


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> not to me
> look at you over there having emotions


_he was worried about seastar  _


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’ll shoot you with a handgun you *********** ***, ******* ********* ***!


No foul language so rude think of the children

let them at least die with dignity


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *cough cough*sylveonisbetter*cough*


*cough cough* *glaceon* *cough*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *THINK OF THE GOD DANG LEAFEON*


NO!
ALL POKEMON MUST P E R I S H

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Saltyy said:


> *cough cough* *glaceon* *cough*


Glaceon will be spared


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’ll shoot you with a handgun you *********** ***, ******* ********* ***!


*i'd be surprised if those are real words*


----------



## Mick (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> NO!
> ALL POKEMON MUST P E R I S H



Have you considered like, this idea but not
They're good pokemon


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> NO!
> ALL POKEMON MUST P E R I S H
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020
> ...


welp as long as glaceon's okay I'm okay


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> NO!
> ALL POKEMON MUST P E R I S H
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020
> ...


*ITS ALL OR NOTHING THE TIME FOR MERCY PASSED THE MOMENT YOU DECIDED TO KILL TORCHIC*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Mick said:


> Have you considered like, this idea but not
> They're good pokemon


I have no idea what you were trying to say there


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *ITS ALL OR NOTHING THE TIME FOR MERCY PASSED THE MOMENT YOU DECIDED TO KILL TORCHIC*


*COUGH COUGH* *GLACEON*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 30, 2020)

************************* ********************

mwhahaha


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

**************************************************************************************************************************************************************

no but srsly glaceon > everyone else


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *COUGH COUGH* *GLACEON*


*GLACEON DESERVES NO MERCY*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ************************* ********************
> 
> mwhahaha


No, you ************* *****, ****. ******!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> _i shipp itt
> 
> jk_


W h a t


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *GLACEON DESERVES NO MERCY*


*THEN TORCHIC DIES YOU DEGENERATE*


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> **************************************************************************************************************************************************************
> 
> no but srsly glaceon > everyone else


*blaziken


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *GLACEON DESERVES NO MERCY*


I’m making this a YT viseo called ”James Is Commiting Arson

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Saltyy said:


> *THEN TORCHIC DIES YOU DEGENERATE*


GLACEON WILL LIVE
TORCHIC WILL DIE


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *THEN TORCHIC DIES YOU DEGENERATE*


*HOW DARE YOU SAY THAT ABOUT MY CHILD*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> W h a t


did you guys even pay attention to the jk

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Kurb said:


> I’m making this a YT viseo called ”James Is Commiting Arson
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020
> 
> ...


*YES GLACEON LIVES EVERYONE ELSE DIES*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> W h a t


Do not ever mention this again or i’ll bring out the bucket of asterisks


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Chespin is best starter don’t @ me


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> did you guys even pay attention to the jk
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020
> 
> ...


I didn't see at first


----------



## Mick (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I have no idea what you were trying to say there



I'm saying you should reconsider


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *HOW DARE YOU SAY THAT ABOUT MY CHILD*


*NO HOW DARE YOU GLACEON IS THE BEST *


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’m making this a YT viseo called ”James Is Commiting Arson
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020
> 
> ...


Glad that we are on the same page my friend


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> did you guys even pay attention to the jk


I can barely read it so it looked like it said "ik"


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Mick said:


> I'm saying you should reconsider


Hello fellow wild child


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *NO HOW DARE YOU GLACEON IS THE BEST *


I’m sorry but you’re *wrong*


----------



## Mick (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hello fellow wild child



Good morning!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’m making this a YT viseo called ”James Is Commiting Arson
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020
> 
> ...


GLACEON IS THE BEST


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Mick said:


> I'm saying you should reconsider


NO JAMES IS COMMITING ARSON


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I’m sorry but you’re right


thank you

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Kurb said:


> NO JAMES IS COMMITING ARSON


I'LL HELP LMFAO


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> How dare you
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020
> 
> ...


So rude this is uncalled for


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Also, what is this about killing Pokemon? I like most of the Pokemon...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> thank you
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020
> 
> ...


HAVE THIS FLAMETHROWER
NOW GO COMMIT ARSON

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Seastar said:


> Also, what is this about killing Pokemon? I like most of the Pokemon...


We’re committing arson. You wanna help?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

oh no is there another war


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh no is there another war


no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> HAVE THIS FLAMETHROWER
> NOW GO COMMIT ARSON


: D


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Mick said:


> Good morning!


It’s nighttime here in Evwirt


----------



## Mick (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Also, what is this about killing Pokemon? I like most of the Pokemon...



I don't even know.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh no is there another war


There better not be...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

*I WILL ASSIST IN THE ARSON*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Mick said:


> I don't even know.


Yea I’m just not paying heed to it


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 30, 2020)

I think we all can accept that litten is the best


----------



## Antonio (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> NO JAMES IS COMMITING ARSON


James franco?


----------



## Mick (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s nighttime here in Evwirt



Ah, I took a guess. Looks like I was wrong. It's night here as well!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

can we just all agree glaceon is the best


----------



## Antonio (Jul 30, 2020)

goodnight


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> can we just all agree glaceon is the best


No I’m sorry my friend


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I think we all can accept that litten is the best


Chespin exists


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I think we all can accept that litten is the best


litten yes, incineroar can die


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *I WILL ASSIST IN THE ARSON*


Here you go!
Flamethrowers, come get your flamethrowers!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Chespin exists


glaceon exists


----------



## Mick (Jul 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I think we all can accept that litten is the best



What's a litten

Also congratulations, captain's campsite's the best campsite


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

Idk what's going on but Mudkip is the best


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Chespin exists


hmm that's nice


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

what's kurb's favorite tho


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> We’re committing arson. You wanna help?


Thinking *I* would want to do such a thing makes you even more mentally unstable.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Idk what's going on but Mudkip is the best


Yes


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 30, 2020)

Mick said:


> What's a litten
> 
> Also congratulations, captain's campsite's the best campsite


Thanks! ^^


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Idk what's going on but Mudkip is the best


did you forget about glaceon


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what's kurb's favorite tho


Mew hands down


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

how can you not love this little guy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Mew hands down


mew's cute


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Thinking *I* would want to do such a thing makes you even more mentally unstable.


agreed


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> View attachment 294546
> how can you not love this little guy


i love him, he's top 15 but like glaceon


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 30, 2020)

bisharp best, great sweeper, OU beast


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> did you forget about glaceon


I like all the Eeveelutions.
But, you see, Mudkip.


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 30, 2020)

dont @ me


----------



## Mick (Jul 30, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> how can you not love this little guy



Like this:


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> dont @ me


@Origami#0064


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I like all the Eeveelutions.
> But, you see, Mudkip.


ding dong your wrong, glaceon


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> dont @ me


@FreeHelium


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

Mick said:


> Like this:


But it turns into a master of destruction even though it’s so adorable


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> @Origami#0064


vaporeon meme


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

Listen all I’m saying is Blaziken would be great at arson


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> But it turns into a master of destruction even though it’s so adorable View attachment 294549


torchic > blaziken


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> vaporeon meme


Don’t remind me about that
I AM SCARRED


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Listen all I’m saying is Blaziken would be great at arson


true


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> torchic > blaziken


_You’re not wrong_


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Don’t remind me about that
> I AM SCARRED


field egg group


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

I hate to admit it but I hate the mid evolution I’m not even gonna name it other than that best pokemon


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> field egg group


what


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

pRePaRe fOr tRoUBle


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ding dong your wrong, glaceon


Fine, Mudkip _and_ Glaceon.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 294550


_How do I dislike_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 294550


You guys are lucky he cropped out the rest of this


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

why


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Fine, Mudkip _and_ Glaceon.
> View attachment 294551


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Fine, Mudkip _and_ Glaceon.
> View attachment 294551


_Why is that like lowkey adorable_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

.


Kurb said:


> You guys are lucky he cropped out the rest of this


........ do i even want to know


----------



## Antonio (Jul 30, 2020)

imagine going to hell and your torture consist of people NOT TAKING THEIR SHOES OFF WHEN ENTERING YOUR HOUSE 

like I'm not dead yet, why you got to make me suffer


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _How do I dislike_


You haven’t seen the whole thing
If you did you’d regret it immediately


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 294550


*Why would you show us this?*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> why


It's the best compromise


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> .
> 
> ........ do i even want to know


If you have Discord i’ll have Helium DM it to you


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You haven’t seen the whole thing
> If you did you’d regret it immediately


I am just going to take your word on that because I already know I agree


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *Why would you show us this?*


Cause we can <3


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> If you have Discord i’ll have Helium DM it to you


don't have it


----------



## Mick (Jul 30, 2020)

Antonio said:


> imagine going to hell and your torture consist of people NOT TAKING THEIR SHOES OFF WHEN ENTERING YOUR HOUSE
> 
> like I'm not dead yet, why you got to make me suffer



Apparently this is normal in some parts of the world and I don't understand it at all
You're not going anywhere, why keep them on? Would taking them off be too comfortable?


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 30, 2020)

kurb knows i have the best repulsive memes, hes seen them


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

Why would you remind us of the vaporeon thing


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Cause we can <3


_This is not okay._


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _This is not okay._


4chan isn’t all sunshine and rainbows, hun


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 30, 2020)

4chan


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> 4chan isn’t all sunshine and rainbows, hun


_*Why are you looking at 4chan?*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

.....


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*Why are you looking at 4chan?*_


*DONT ASK QUESTIONS JUST RUN*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*Why are you looking at 4chan?*_


i’m not, it’s just from word of the grape vine it’s a toxic place
You’re lucky you didn’t see the entire image
Helium DMed me it on discord and i regret it immensely


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

@Saltyy It got better


----------



## Antonio (Jul 30, 2020)

Mick said:


> Apparently this is normal in some parts of the world and I don't understand it at all
> You're not going anywhere, why keep them on? Would taking them off be too comfortable?


EXACTLY like I've been on the toilet before, I've smelled worst!!


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> kurb knows i have the best repulsive memes, hes seen them


^^^


----------



## Mick (Jul 30, 2020)

Antonio said:


> EXACTLY like I've been on the toilet before, I've smelled worst!!



That, and your feet won't smell nearly as much if you just _take your shoes off sometimes!_ This doesn't even need to be a problem!


----------



## Antonio (Jul 30, 2020)

Mick said:


> That, and your feet won't smell nearly as much if you just _take your shoes off sometimes!_ This doesn't even need to be a problem!


exactly, your home is my home


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

I got tarantula island lol


----------



## Mick (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 294567
> I got tarantula island lol



Wow I've never been there
That's a lot of tarantulas, poor things, running around in the snow
You must save them all!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Mick said:


> Wow I've never been there
> That's a lot of tarantulas, poor things, running around in the snow
> You must save them all!


They bite my ankle


----------



## Mick (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> They bite my ankle



That's rude.
New plan: save only a few of them. Let them survive so they can remember the cruel actions of their relatives.
And then probably sell them


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Mick said:


> That's rude.
> New plan: save only a few of them. Let them survive so they can remember the cruel actions of their relatives.
> And then probably sell them


I got a fullish pocket


----------



## Mick (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I got a fullish pocket



You're going to be so rich


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

I haven't even learned how to catch them. I saw one scorpion and I was knocked out instantly.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Mick said:


> You're going to be so rich


I have a ton of money from Arctin lol


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 30, 2020)

kurb now knows the truth

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020

dont mind me posting in the wrong thread


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I haven't even learned how to catch them. I saw one scorpion and I was knocked out instantly.


Ya gotta play Red Light Green Light. Hold a to ready your net. When they pose, stop. When they relax, creep up.


----------



## Mick (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I have a ton of money from Arctin lol



Ah, right.
I have a bunch of interesting DIYs laying around by the way, would you need help getting those back?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ya gotta play Red Light Green Light. Hold a to ready your net. When they pose, stop. When they relax, creep up.


It was too late when I saw that scorpion... Because I was not ready and it saw me the same moment I saw it.


----------



## Mick (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ya gotta play Red Light Green Light. Hold a to ready your net. When they pose, stop. When they relax, creep up.



Tarantulas bounce up, then run at you so for tarantulas I used to sneak right at them and let go of A the moment they jumped. I'm impatient 

Scorpions give you no warning though...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Mick said:


> Tarantulas bounce up, then run at you so for tarantulas I used to sneak right at them and let go of A the moment they jumped. I'm impatient
> 
> Scorpions give you no warning though...


They make a rattling noise and tense up


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Do you guys like my new sig?
Jotaro best boy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Do you guys like my new sig?
> Jotaro best boy



Reminds me of


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Reminds me of
> 
> View attachment 294581


_*I loveeeee*_

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020

I think I'm gonna add that pic into my signature in the spoiler too


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> It was too late when I saw that scorpion... Because I was not ready and it saw me the same moment I saw it.


Use the tool ring to bring out a party popper to scare them away


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Waiting to eat already...
They said the food was ready, but I have to wait for something else...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

if this isnt relatable idk what is


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Use the tool ring to bring out a party popper to scare them away


I don't see how I can possibly do that fast enough... And I mean just me, not anyone else. I struggle sometimes.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

I just find Matty fainting kinda funny


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't see how I can possibly do that fast enough... And I mean just me, not anyone else. I struggle sometimes.


It works for wasps, but I’m not sure about others. They won’t kill you while you’re in the tool ring


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> if this isnt relatable idk what is


Yeah, you have no idea what's relatable to people other than yourself.


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

I wonder how the firework show will be in NH


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I wonder how the firework show will be in NH


The one in NL but better


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

So it’s on August 1 or 2?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

I can’t wait to get a good picture of Matty tripping


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2020)

Posted in the wrong thread bcuz I’m dumb


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I can’t wait to get a good picture of Matty tripping


#StopMattyAbuse


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Why am I falling asleep already...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> #StopMattyAbuse


#No

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020

Ya know I like the character when I’m mean to him


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> #No
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020
> 
> Ya know I like the character when I’m mean to him


#YoureJustMean


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> #YoureJustMean


#agreed


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> #YoureJustMean


#>:3


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

AHHH LUNA IS INVADNG TBT


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> #No
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020
> 
> Ya know I like the character when I’m mean to him


Wait what... I don't think I'd do that to my character...


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> AHHHHH CREEPY GORL


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> AHHH LUNA IS INVADNG TBT


Oh, cool. I haven't seen stuff like that since 2.0


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wait what... I don't think I'd do that to my character...


I mean judging from her backstory ya kinda are


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I mean judging from her backstory ya kinda are


Hmm... maybe.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Spoiler



The holy pe(e)ta trinity
View attachment 294622
View attachment 294623
View attachment 294626


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> #>:3


#: (


----------



## Seastar (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It says I don't have permission to look at those.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> It says I don't have permission to look at those.


oh oops

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020











All of them taste good


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh oops
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020
> 
> ...


I’m sorry what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m sorry what


yes


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

My brain just like died I called a caterpillar a bird


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> My brain just like died I called a caterpillar a bird




IMMEDIATELY came to my mind


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 294633IMMEDIATELY came to my mind





I got you friend


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> View attachment 294635


actually it's an adult caterpillar


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> View attachment 294635
> I got you friend


Isn't that the original subtitles?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh oops
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020
> 
> ...


Get out


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Isn't that the original subtitles?


I have no idea I never saw the original-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Isn't that the original subtitles?


Is think it’s “is this a pigeon?”


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

woomy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

*deer sounds*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 31, 2020)

V e e m o

I should probably go to bed soon...

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020

Probably no one will see this part until later, but I am going to bed now.
Good night!


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Gotta keep this afloat
Also Spycrab Seastar was so close to winning The Hunger Games


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

I got the garlic salt


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I got the garlic salt


N O


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> N O


Y E S


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Ooh I’m back in Evwirt so I’d like cheese before bed


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

So here’s something the staff should do
Have a sort of ARG going that leads up to the TBT Fair. Like the Pyroland Update ARG.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

*I THINK I BURNED MY POPCORN AH*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *I THINK I BURNED MY POPCORN AH*


Ouch


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Ooh I want caramel corn I can have that as a deer


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

False alarm it was just the oil being loud


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

(Pyromania update ARG for those who don’t know)








						ARG - Official TF2 Wiki | Official Team Fortress Wiki
					






					wiki.teamfortress.com


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ooh I want caramel corn I can have that as a deer





Caramel corn isn't that good, anyway.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 294723
> Caramel corn isn't that good, anyway.


Hey as a kid I want candy >:<


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

It’s extra butter ok take it or leave it

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 294723
> Caramel corn isn't that good, anyway.


Does that apply to cursed children deer tho


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

I'm so happy Jotaro won man-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> It’s extra butter ok take it or leave it
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020
> 
> ...


No it doesn’t if it’s like feeding a child candy I’m good then


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm so happy Jotaro won man-


I'm still garlic salty


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm still garlic salty


_Monster_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm still garlic salty


_muahahahaha
the power of star platinum was too much_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _Monster_


_I put garlic salt on everything, even my emotions._


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _I put garlic salt on everything, even my emotions._


_*That is a very unhealthy habit my friend are you okay*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

What the heck am I supposed to eat anyways


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What the heck am I supposed to eat anyways


Leaf


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _*That is a very unhealthy habit my friend are you okay*_


_...no._


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _...no._


_I mean mood but-_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

_I’m gonna keep talking about the TBT Fair ARG idea whether you guys like it or not_
So I’d presume some clue would be released on the Bulletin Board which would kick off the entire thing. It’d have some clue in it, and then once that clue is solved, it would lead to a branch of different clues, each that have to be decoded, and then in the end you’d do something with the decoded messages, and then once you do that,  Jeremy would announce the beginning of the TBT fair. 
Good idea or no?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Leaf


I refuse


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I refuse


DIGEST THE LEAF, C H I L D


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> _I’m gonna keep talking about the TBT Fair ARG idea whether you guys like it or not_
> So I’d presume some clue would be released on the Bulletin Board which would kick off the entire thing. It’d have some clue in it, and then once that clue is solved, it would lead to a branch of different clues, each that have to be decoded, and then in the end you’d do something with the decoded messages, and then once you do that,  Jeremy would announce the beginning of the TBT fair.
> Good idea or no?


Sounds fun but idk how many of us have more than a few brain cells.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I refuse


_BUT YOU MUST
ITS THE CIRCLE OF LIFEEEEEEE_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> DIGEST THE LEAF, C H I L D


I R E F U S E


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Sounds fun but idk how many of us have more than a few brain cells.


I mean a group effort could maybe push us past 50IQ which is enough to solve it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _BUT YOU MUST
> ITS THE CIRCLE OF LIFEEEEEEE_


...I don’t want to join that circle I’m in the bad part of the circle


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I R E F U S E


Nice jojo reference


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I mean a group effort could maybe push us past 50IQ which is enough to solve it


Bold of you to assume we even have 1 brain cell-


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Kousei got a letter from Pinkshade to meet her on the roof to say "Once you start wearing glow in the dark shoes it's hard to go back to cowboy boots" I-


@Pinkshade no context


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ...I don’t want to join that circle I’m in the bad part of the circle


Sorry it’s the rules child
_*AND WE ALL KNOW WHAT HAPPENS TO THOSE WHO B R E A K THE RULES*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Bold of you to assume we aren't a figment of Kurb's imagination.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Nice jojo reference


Everything must be a Jojo reference


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Pinkshade no context


I’m not wrong


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Bold of you to assume we aren't a figment of Kurb's imagination.


Well if that’s true we could all tackle it in about 15 days


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Sorry it’s the rules child
> _*AND WE ALL KNOW WHAT HAPPENS TO THOSE WHO B R E A K THE RULES*_


Nope nope N O P E


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Everything must be a Jojo reference


everything is a jojo reference


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Nope nope N O P E


_BUT IT IS YOUR DESTINY TO *CONSUME LEAF*_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

If Vrisnem sees this please tell Jeremy to do a TBT Fair ARG


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

@Your Local Wild Child


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _BUT IT IS YOUR DESTINY TO *CONSUME LEAF*_


No leaf tastes bad caramel corn taste güd


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

c̸̢̨̨̧̙̲̳͙͕̻̗̱̭̠̳̜̘̝͈̗̘͊̈́̎̍̎̏̄̈́́̅͛͂̿̈́́̓̋̌͌̀̏͝͝ǫ̴̢̛̛̛̬̘̻̹͉̫̭͖̩̜̤͔̟͔̝̦͎̞̪̗͈̗̩̿̂͋̓͂͒̀̍́̃̉́̓̊̈̿̅̀̽͜ͅͅn̷͎̲̓́̓̋̽͆̎̀͠͝ș̴̡̨̧͉̜̞͕̺̻̝͚̱̼̖̞̳̙̫͒́͛́̾̏͂̃̀̎̓̿̿̇̑̏͋̚̕̕̕͠ų̵̧̧̧̛̰̱̗̦̖͕͎̬̺̠̝̗̜̻̥̬͚̤͔͔̗̖̻̫̥͕͇͕̜̮̦̲͔͎̅̉̈́́̃͛̾̅̀̒̆̈́͐̋͂̀̏̍̊͛̌̊͑́̽̉͐̓͂͊͛͋̌̚̚̚͝͠͝͠͝ͅm̵̥̝̯͓͎͉̜͇̮̼͎̗͔̖͖̱̯͓͋́̓̔̉̈́̈́̓̏͋̈́͘̕͠e̸͖͈̮̥̺̅̄́͗̈͒́̅̈́̓̽̈́̄


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> If Vrisnem sees this please tell Jeremy to do a TBT Fair ARG


Ok I’m sorry but every time you say ARG I just think of Giovanni as a pirate-


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 294724
> c̸̢̨̨̧̙̲̳͙͕̻̗̱̭̠̳̜̘̝͈̗̘͊̈́̎̍̎̏̄̈́́̅͛͂̿̈́́̓̋̌͌̀̏͝͝ǫ̴̢̛̛̛̬̘̻̹͉̫̭͖̩̜̤͔̟͔̝̦͎̞̪̗͈̗̩̿̂͋̓͂͒̀̍́̃̉́̓̊̈̿̅̀̽͜ͅͅn̷͎̲̓́̓̋̽͆̎̀͠͝ș̴̡̨̧͉̜̞͕̺̻̝͚̱̼̖̞̳̙̫͒́͛́̾̏͂̃̀̎̓̿̿̇̑̏͋̚̕̕̕͠ų̵̧̧̧̛̰̱̗̦̖͕͎̬̺̠̝̗̜̻̥̬͚̤͔͔̗̖̻̫̥͕͇͕̜̮̦̲͔͎̅̉̈́́̃͛̾̅̀̒̆̈́͐̋͂̀̏̍̊͛̌̊͑́̽̉͐̓͂͊͛͋̌̚̚̚͝͠͝͠͝ͅm̵̥̝̯͓͎͉̜͇̮̼͎̗͔̖͖̱̯͓͋́̓̔̉̈́̈́̓̏͋̈́͘̕͠e̸͖͈̮̥̺̅̄́͗̈͒́̅̈́̓̽̈́̄


*what*


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No leaf tastes bad caramel corn taste güd


Mint


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Ok I’m sorry but every time you say ARG I just think of Giovanni as a pirate-


Do i have to change my avatar again


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *what*


*É̷̢̨̡̢̢̨̨̡̧̨̨̢̨̛̛̛̯͉̰̰̰̫̜̯̤̱͔̗͍̣͓̲̥̲̱̜͙͉̫̩͎̗̱̠̣̪̦̠͎̪͉̫̗͙̦͙͔̥̮̻̣̬͍͓̠͍͍̹̞͖̫̳͈̼̫̞̭͙͓̥͕̪̤̲̞̣͎͖͓͉̰̗̖͍̺͈̼͓̮͚͚͕̰̙̩̙̮̝̝̥̦̤͙̥̖̯̯̮̩͇͍̟̻͔̜̼̜̤͉̥͎̱̖̙͍͉̠̬̤͉̟̜̪͍̪̥̯͕͓̦͚͓̗̟͉̱̥̦̝̤͔̙̩̤̤͍̺̪̟̤̻̜̗̲̟͇̼̪͎͚͚̜͚̭̯̺̼̗̣͔̰̤̗͉̯͚͉̪̯͇̦̘̥̹̖͖̫̖͍̗̺̖̈́̈́̃͆͐͆̒̓͋̏̇̐͒̾̏̀̔̅̈͆̈͑͒́̈̊̌͛̔͊͌͂̋͒́̅̔̎̎͌́̓̅͌̐́̉̐̓̊̈̈́̑́͂̐̂͊̓̂͑̑̆̾̀̅͛̑͊͂͗͒̾́̚͘̚͘̕̚̕̕̚͜͜͜͜͜͠͠͝͠ͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅĀ̶̢̨̧̧̢̡̢̨̨̢̧̢̡̧̛̛̛̻̻̯̖̻͙͈̞̮̳͍͕̮͖̖̹̝̼̻̘̲̖͔̬͈̳͍̱̘͚̩̼̻̘͎̝͚̩͙̝̣͔̮̻̘̲̗͙̫͎͖̯͎̹͖͓̩̯̳̮̬͙͎̞͙̼̬̝̤͔͚̖̮̹̩̺̤͇͖͎͈͔̺̗̼͈̟̱̬̣͚̺̮̺͙̦͔͇͓͇̭̞͖̮̳̫̳̠͇̫̺̰̭̙͚͙̠͓̘̠̽̉̋̈̈́̓̌̈́̽̓͛̔̏̂̀̓́̆͊̾̍̉͆̉͑͂̓̆̏̎̃̌̇̋̋̾̿̍̈͗͂̈̍͑͆̍͌̈́̉̓͌͑̈́͗̋̿̍̆̓̋̎͌͋͗̐̍̾̚͘͘͘͜͝͝͝͝͝ͅͅͅŢ̸̢̢̡̨̡̧̢̧̨̛̛̬͙̫̫̯̲̹͓̹͓͓͈̣̗͔̯̞͉̟͍̣̬͖̼̭̮̠̝̫̯͔̤̩̭̬̝͓͈̠̠͔̟̞̣̠͈̼̙͉͙͙͖̩̩̼̯̱̱̺̣̤̮͔͍̰̬̦̼̬̲̮̮̪̭̬̺͇̤̳̞̯̭̲̻̟͍̬̮̤̬͕͚̥̯̗͕͔͖̰͕̮̥̲̦̮͇̝͎̦̙͍̠͇͍͙͎̭̻̫͎͍̗͉̲̣̙͖͉͙̙̬͎̫̩͎͕͖͕̯̮̻̱̬̭̗̙͕͖̭̱̗͔͉̙̗͙͇̻͙͈͈͔̯̜͈̪̦͇͓͚̻̫͕̲̙̗̺͈̘̘̞̰͕̪͚̘͔͕͔̺̳͙̝͊̽̋̔̈́̍̾̽́̒̋͐̆̀͑́̓̆̅͐̆̈́͐̌̽̅̿̏́̂̑̈͌̍̊̐͋̇̈́̀͆̆̀̊̽̊̀̋̿̑͒̏̋̅̊͗̏͗̽̔̏̓̌͛̋̐̐́̅̎́̈̄͋̄́͒̀̽̅̍͂̿͑̌̕̕̕̕͘͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͠͝͠ͅͅ*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 294724
> c̸̢̨̨̧̙̲̳͙͕̻̗̱̭̠̳̜̘̝͈̗̘͊̈́̎̍̎̏̄̈́́̅͛͂̿̈́́̓̋̌͌̀̏͝͝ǫ̴̢̛̛̛̬̘̻̹͉̫̭͖̩̜̤͔̟͔̝̦͎̞̪̗͈̗̩̿̂͋̓͂͒̀̍́̃̉́̓̊̈̿̅̀̽͜ͅͅn̷͎̲̓́̓̋̽͆̎̀͠͝ș̴̡̨̧͉̜̞͕̺̻̝͚̱̼̖̞̳̙̫͒́͛́̾̏͂̃̀̎̓̿̿̇̑̏͋̚̕̕̕͠ų̵̧̧̧̛̰̱̗̦̖͕͎̬̺̠̝̗̜̻̥̬͚̤͔͔̗̖̻̫̥͕͇͕̜̮̦̲͔͎̅̉̈́́̃͛̾̅̀̒̆̈́͐̋͂̀̏̍̊͛̌̊͑́̽̉͐̓͂͊͛͋̌̚̚̚͝͠͝͠͝ͅm̵̥̝̯͓͎͉̜͇̮̼͎̗͔̖͖̱̯͓͋́̓̔̉̈́̈́̓̏͋̈́͘̕͠e̸͖͈̮̥̺̅̄́͗̈͒́̅̈́̓̽̈́̄


That would be carnivorism (and immoral)


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

DOOR STUCK
DOOR STUCK 
PLEASE 
I BEG YOU


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

I have bravely slain a roach i am stronk


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Mint


So I have to eat a ton of mint leaves? Yuck


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I have bravely slain a roach i am stronk


where's the corpse


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I have bravely slain a roach i am stronk


_oh hello there you missed the hunger games_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> where's the corpse


Vacuum


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

_and Jotaro won_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _oh hello there you missed the hunger games_


Who need hunger games when you have the roach slaying event


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

I’ve just been eating this one block of cheese the entire time and it’s gone now and I’m sad :c


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I’ve just been eating this one block of cheese the entire time and it’s gone now and I’m sad :c


_A- a whole block of cheese?_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Who need hunger games when you have the roach slaying event


_you should go read it it was gold_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _A- a whole block of cheese?_


_*Did I stutter*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I’ve just been eating this one block of cheese the entire time and it’s gone now and I’m sad :c


you need this


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I’ve just been eating this one block of cheese the entire time and it’s gone now and I’m sad :c


I wanted cheese but for some reason I’m a deer


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you need this
> View attachment 294728


Cheese slabs


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you need this
> View attachment 294728


But cheese block


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Roach go bye bye


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _*Did I stutter*_


_*No but that’s some Skyrim type beat*_

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020



Kurb said:


> Roach go bye bye


Haha vacuum machine go brrr


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

Listen you can only have 1 thing with cheese slabs and that’s cheese slabs but with THIS



SO MANY POSSIBILITIES MY FRIENDS


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Listen you can only have 1 thing with cheese slabs and that’s cheese slabs but with THIS
> View attachment 294730
> SO MANY POSSIBILITIES MY FRIENDS


R u drunk


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> R u drunk


Perhaps


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Listen you can only have 1 thing with cheese slabs and that’s cheese slabs but with THIS
> View attachment 294730
> SO MANY POSSIBILITIES MY FRIENDS


Eat that with the slabs as buns


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

_I must have a bite_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Eat that with the slabs as buns


BROOOOOOOOO


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Listen you can only have 1 thing with cheese slabs and that’s cheese slabs but with THIS
> View attachment 294730
> SO MANY POSSIBILITIES MY FRIENDS


_I-_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Perhaps


You’re playing Cheesecraft


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You’re playing Cheesecraft


:000000


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Listen you can only have 1 thing with cheese slabs and that’s cheese slabs but with THIS
> View attachment 294730
> SO MANY POSSIBILITIES MY FRIENDS


That looks so good...(0(Q )0 )


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

_wait the best thing to do with cheese is eat it with pepperoni and pretzels
it's the best_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

I’m gonna eat another block of cheese but I’m gonna make it look like a house first so I can be cheese godzilla


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

I tried the hunger games...
New session?
I think I can do one or two or three


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

_Hoho spicy cheese slabs_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 294732
> _Hoho spicy cheese slabs_


Yum


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

That looks delicious


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

I have to go to bed soon. Hopefully I won’t be a deer.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 294732
> _Hoho spicy cheese slabs_


Tf


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 294732
> _Hoho spicy cheese slabs_


Some say that's where Hot Cheeto's come from
Also I really want to eat it


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 294733


Chernobyl lollipop


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I have to go to bed soon. Hopefully I won’t be a deer.


_You’re a wendigo??_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

I have constructed the cheese house

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020

_I’m gonna eat it_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I have constructed the cheese house
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020
> 
> _I’m gonna eat it_


Show


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _You’re a wendigo??_


stop why did you remind me of that


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _You’re a wendigo??_


I’m not a wendigo. I don’t eat people and I’m a full deer in this form


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Anyone?
I tried to test it and it worked ok on my iPad...


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m not a wendigo. I don’t eat people and I’m a full deer in this form


_Come on bro don’t wendigo, wendistay_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Come on bro don’t wendigo, wendistay_


Trust me. Wendigos are super bad business and I certainly ain’t one


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Come on bro don’t wendigo, wendistay_


HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHGAHHAHAHAUHAGAHGAHGHAGAHGAHGAHGAHGAHGAHGAHGAHHAAHAHAHAGHAGHAGAGHGAHAGHGAHGAHHGAHGAHGAHGAHGAHAGAHGAGAGHAHAHAHAHJA


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Trust me. Wendigos are super bad business and I certainly ain’t one


I just wanna see one arm wrestle sasquatch


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Show


It is gone but I made a reconstruction using other cheese things


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Come on bro don’t wendigo, wendistay_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> It is gone but I made a reconstruction using other cheese things View attachment 294735


You know what i’m gonna make a cheese house tomorrow because of that


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I just wanna see one arm wrestle sasquatch


The wendigo probably would eat you first


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 294736


F in the chat for Bakugo


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> You know what i’m gonna make a cheese house tomorrow because of that


Can I eat it


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> The wendigo probably would eat you first


Nah i got my anti-wendigo spray


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> You know what i’m gonna make a cheese house tomorrow because of that


_yes do it_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

The second photo in my gallery


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Can I eat it


No it’s mine

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020



Kurb said:


> View attachment 294737
> The second photo in my gallery


What a cute turtle


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 294737
> The second photo in my gallery


Wow


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Spoiler





'


cheese


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Nah i got my anti-wendigo spray


That’s “I can’t believe it’s not butter” spray


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That’s “I can’t believe it’s not butter” spray


Same thing


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhhhhhh
_I feel called out_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Same thing


Well I like the stuff so rest assured I am not a wendigo


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Well I like the stuff so rest assured I am not a wendigo


_That’s just what a wendigo would say_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _That’s just what a wendigo would say_


Really. If ya spray it on leaves I might eat em


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 294739


Parappa!


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _That’s just what a wendigo would say_


Yea, say something only a human and not a wendigo would know


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Really. If ya spray it on leaves I might eat em


Ew you would actually eat I can’t believe it’s not butter butter gross


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Guys clockwise is hosting a hunger games


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

_Hrrrrg, aged cheese is pretty good though_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Ew you would actually eat I can’t believe it’s not butter butter gross


I’m just proving I’m not a wendigo


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m just proving I’m not a wendigo


Oh yea that’s true

_Then eat a spoonful of “I can’t believe it’s not butter” right now_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m just proving I’m not a wendigo


No human would eat that in their right mind
Either you ARE a wendigo or you need therapy


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Go play hunger games guys


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 294741
> _Hrrrrg, aged cheese is pretty good though_


mmm elder cheese


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> No human would eat that in their right mind
> Either you ARE a wendigo or you need therapy


Wendigos hate the spray


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 294741
> _Hrrrrg, aged cheese is pretty good though_


Forbidden snacc


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Oh yea that’s true
> 
> _Then eat a spoonful of “I can’t believe it’s not butter” right now_


Gladly


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

O L D C H E E S E


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> mmm elder cheese


Ancient cheese
Effects: Causes player to unlock the secrets of the universe before dying instantly


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wendigos hate the spray


Suspicious GET THE CONTROL WENDIGO IN HERE FOR THE EXPERIMENTS


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Go play hunger games guys


^^^


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Ancient cheese
> Effects: Causes player to unlock the secrets of the universe before dying instantly


_worth it_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _worth it_


Yea, my friend who ate it got the ability to see into the future. He said “I’m gonna die” and he did


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Its hard trying to be on here AND the hunger games thread
They're both going too fast


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Yea, my friend who ate it got the ability to see into the future. He said “I’m gonna die” and he did


_*The prophecy*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Suspicious GET THE CONTROL WENDIGO IN HERE FOR THE EXPERIMENTS


NO THAT WILL EAT ME


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Its hard trying to be on here AND the hunger games thread
> They're both going too fast


_it's hunger time_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> NO THAT WILL EAT ME


Eh you win some knowledge you lose some children it’s just how it goes in science my friend


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Trainer card: Ancient Cheese
Upon Playing:
500 health is removed from all of your pokemon


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Eh you win some knowledge you lose some children it’s just how it goes in science my friend


I don’t like this science experiment


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Eh you win some knowledge you lose some children it’s just how it goes in science my friend


It’s as Dr. Bright from SCP Containment Breach says “If it won’t stop throw more people at it”


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t like this science experiment


I think it’s lovely

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> It’s as Dr. Bright from SCP Containment Breach says “If it won’t stop throw more people at it”


Exactly


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I think it’s lovely
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020
> 
> ...


I just wanna be a human again I don’t wanna be a deer


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> It’s as Dr. Bright from SCP Containment Breach says “If it won’t stop throw more people at it”


...and chainsaws. And chainsaw cannons.
Essentially, Bright loves chainsaws like i love guns


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I just wanna be a human again I don’t wanna be a deer


Oh, then just eat some Amish butter

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020



Kurb said:


> ...and chainsaws. And chainsaw cannons.
> Essentially, Bright loves chainsaws like i love guns


“Could this man be one of our people”


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I just wanna be a human again I don’t wanna be a deer


Hey think of it this way; if you die right now 
1) you won’t be a deer because you’re dead and
2) it’ll be very entertaining for the rest of us


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Hey think of it this way; if you die right now
> 1) you won’t be a deer because you’re dead and
> 2) it’ll be very entertaining for the rest of us


oh deer


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Hey think of it this way; if you die right now
> 1) you won’t be a deer because you’re dead and
> 2) it’ll be very entertaining for the rest of us


Should i shoot him?


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh deer


I’m so proud

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020



Kurb said:


> Should i shoot him?


Yes go ahead my friend


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Hey think of it this way; if you die right now
> 1) you won’t be a deer because you’re dead and
> 2) it’ll be very entertaining for the rest of us


_This is Josuke tuning in for episode 40 of child with chainsaw vs mythic beast_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I’m so proud
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020
> 
> ...


Guys you’re making light of my situation and I don’t know how to feel about that


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

*chhk chhk*
*BANG*
Now you‘re dead instead of a deer


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh deer


We could sell tickets to this even to make a couple bucks. Soon we’ll be rolling in doe


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

who gave kurb a gun permit


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Guys you’re making light of my situation and I don’t know how to feel about that


_Just eat the Amish butter. Old family cure_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *chhk chhk*
> *BANG*
> Now you‘re dead instead of a deer


Wut. You missed. Like a mile away.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> who gave kurb a gun permit


....Forbidden question


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Just eat the Amish butter. Old family cure_


Wut


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> We could sell tickets to this even to make a couple bucks. Soon we’ll be rolling in doe


100/10


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wut. You missed. Like a mile away.


*bang bang bang bang bang*


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> who gave kurb a gun permit


Walmart I was there


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

You know i’m surprised Kurb hasn’t shot me for the puns


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

*I'm laughing so hard*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *bang bang bang bang bang*


All misses. You a stormtrooper?


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> You know i’m surprised Kurb hasn’t shot me for the puns


Puns are great that’s why


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Puns are great that’s why


Finally someone who gets it


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> You know i’m surprised Kurb hasn’t shot me for the puns


....what puns


Pinkshade said:


> Walmart I was there


Oh yeah, i had an Oculus Quest in my hand?


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> All misses. You a stormtrooper?


_How dare you insult stormtroopers they are trying their best you pathetic child-_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> All misses. You a stormtrooper?


*chhk chhk*
*bangbangbangbangbang bang*
*punch*


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ....what puns
> 
> Oh yeah, i had an Oculus Quest in my hand?


Yea it was kinda weird to see someone walk out the Walmart with a vr set and a gun but I’ve seen weirder in this lot


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Spoiler: bang


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

Anyway i’m gonna wendigo to bed, i wish i could wendistay with you deers but sleep comes first


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Yea it was kinda weird to see someone walk out the Walmart with a vr set and a gun but I’ve seen weirder in this lot


I’ve seen someone die over a burrito


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *chhk chhk*
> *bangbangbangbangbang bang*
> *punch*


Once again misses. Aaaand you punched a tree. Ouch


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Once again misses. Aaaand you punched a tree. Ouch


do i have to bring the sniper out


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> do i have to bring the sniper out


Do you wanna waste more bullets?


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’ve seen someone die over a burrito


Did the burrito have a gun because I saw a burrito on the ground with a gun next to a dead body in lane 16


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Did the burrito have a gun because I saw a burrito on the ground with a gun next to a dead body in lane 16


I think it did, but i’m not quite sure


Your Local Wild Child said:


> Do you wanna waste more bullets?


Yep!


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Do you wanna waste more bullets?


It is not a waste if they are going to a good cause my friend


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Anyway i’m gonna wendigo to bed, i wish i could wendistay with you deers but sleep comes first


goodnight<3


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> It is not a waste if they are going to a good cause my friend


Being lodged in Evwirt?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

*more bangs*
*i don’t wanna write every single one out ok*


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Being lodged in Evwirt?


Why would we give you housing


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *more bangs*
> *i don’t wanna write every single one out ok*


Interesting. I must have such odd luck that bullets miss me. Interesting


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Interesting. I must have such odd luck that bullets miss me. Interesting


I’m going to knock your lights out if you kee doing this
*more bangs*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Why would we give you housing


I wouldn’t use bullets as bedding


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Interesting. I must have such odd luck that bullets miss me. Interesting


or you cheat
That’s not very nice how could you I thought we were friends :c


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> or you cheat
> That’s not very nice how could you I thought we were friends :c


He got sv_cheats 1


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’m going to knock your lights out if you kee doing this
> *more bangs*


It’s not my fault they keep missing. You’ve got to run out eventually

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020



Pinkshade said:


> or you cheat
> That’s not very nice how could you I thought we were friends :c


((I don’t wanna die))


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I wouldn’t use bullets as bedding


Are you sure? Just stay still and let one hit you I heard it can be quite comfortable. You know acupuncture? Same principle.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s not my fault they keep missing. You’ve got to run out eventually
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020
> 
> ...


So we aren’t friends?? :c


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s not my fault they keep missing. You’ve got to run out eventually


Not going to run out
At least, not until you get shot


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

You hurt me child
I’m going to cry now
Is this what you wanted?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Are you sure? Just stay still and let one hit you I heard it can be quite comfortable. You know acupuncture? Same principle.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020
> 
> ...


No I hate the idea of acupuncture


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No I hate the idea of acupuncture


NO WE ARENT FRIENDS??? I KNEW IT ;-;


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Not going to run out
> At least, not until you get shot


I guess you have infinite bullets then lol


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No I hate the idea of acupuncture


I do too
But that doesn’t change the fact i’m going to shoot you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I guess you have infinite bullets then lol


He has the _Infinity_ enchantment.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I do too
> But that doesn’t change the fact i’m going to shoot you


Good luck with that


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> He has the _Infinity_ enchantment.


Infinity I
Power V


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Good luck with that


Ignoring the pain you have caused me. You know what I’m over it. It’s fine really. Unrelated: _*Kurb can I borrow a gun real quick-*_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Maybe point-blank will work
*grabs bat*
*bonk bonk bonk*


Pinkshade said:


> Ignoring the pain you have caused me. You know what I’m over it. It’s fine really. Unrelated; _*Kurb can I borrow a gun real quick-*_


....which one?


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Maybe point-blank will work
> *grabs bat*
> *bonk bonk bonk*
> 
> ....which one?


Any is fine thank you friend


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Don't worry, local wild child, they are just sending good vibes.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Any is fine thank you friend


Just take an rpg and an ak47

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020

I’m just gonna watch this play out


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Just take an rpg and an ak47
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020
> 
> I’m just gonna watch this play out


Thank you
_Hey *FRIEND *where did you go???
*I just wanna talk.*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Thank you
> _Hey *FRIEND *where did you go???
> *I just wanna talk.*_


...bout what


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Why shoot an innocent deer child when I'm right here?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Oh no


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

I gotta bat if you need it


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Why shoot an innocent deer child when I'm right here?


What??? I’m not shooting anyone
_Hold the kid down you can get caught in the fire_

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> ...bout what


About *friendship *


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> What??? I’m not shooting anyone
> _Hold the kid down you can get caught in the fire_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020
> ...


you’re gonna shoot me 
i’ll just try and nail him with a sniper


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> What??? I’m not shooting anyone
> _Hold the kid down you can get caught in the fire_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020
> ...


Friends don’t point RPGs at friends


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Friends don’t point RPGs at friends


he doesn’t have an RPG


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> you’re gonna shoot me
> i’ll just try and nail him with a sniper


No I’m not gonna hit you you think this is my first time with a gun?? I live in a Walmart parking lot


Your Local Wild Child said:


> Friends don’t point RPGs at friends


I’m not pointing it at you I’m just holding it. Wild animals are dangerous my friend.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> No I’m not gonna hit you you think this is my first time with a gun?? I live in a Walmart parking lot
> 
> I’m not pointing it at you I’m just holding it. Wild animals are dangerous my friend.


Yea bears stink


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea bears stink


Exactly glad we’re on the same page.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> No I’m not gonna hit you you think this is my first time with a gun?? I live in a Walmart parking lot
> 
> I’m not pointing it at you I’m just holding it. Wild animals are dangerous my friend.


i’ll be right next to him
AK47s aren’t exactly remowned for their accuracy
im sticking with my plan


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Exactly glad we’re on the same page.


I never needed 2 guns tho


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i’ll be right next to him
> AK47s aren’t exactly remowned for their accuracy
> im sticking with my plan


Fine just like be quiet the kids a deer they have great hearing


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I never needed 2 guns tho


he’s jus being cautious


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> he’s jus being cautious


I mean at those calibers ya look like you’re packing for a dragon


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I never needed 2 guns tho


Have you ever read a history book? Bears don’t go down with one shot, settlers always learned that the hard way. This is for efficiency my friend. We wouldn’t want you to get *hurt* would we???


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I mean at those calibers ya look like you’re packing for a dragon


I didn’t look at the caliber while i was buying it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Have you ever read a history book? Bears don’t go down with one shot, settlers always learned that the hard way. This is for efficiency my friend. We wouldn’t want you to get *hurt* would we???


Settlers didn’t have *rpgs*


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Settlers didn’t have *rpgs*


Have _you_ ever tried an RPG on a bear?? We don’t know how much those things can tank


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

carefully place the bullet in
and now pull the lever back very slowly


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

it's nerf or nothing


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

...ya hear that?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ...ya hear that?


Hear what?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Hear what?


It was a click


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ...ya hear that?


Nah I don’t think so? What did you hear
_I told you to be quiet_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

You mean those metallic banging sounds outside my house in the middle of the night? Cause yeah i heard that


Pinkshade said:


> Nah I don’t think so? What did you hear
> _I told you to be quiet_


i’m doing it as quiet as possible
i’m like 150m away he shouldn’t ve heard it


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You mean those metallic banging sounds outside my house in the middle of the night? Cause yeah i heard that
> 
> i’m doing it as quiet as possible
> i’m like 150m away he shouldn’t ve heard it


_I told you the kids a deer you fool they have enhanced hearing_


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

It’s acting up again...
Maybe tomorrow or
I might do an unplanned one

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020

I tried...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

You’ve got a microphone on. Pinkshade’s right, this body does have better hearing


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You’ve got a microphone on. Pinkshade’s right, this body does have better hearing


Why in the world would I have a microphone? What do you think I am? A comedian?
_*Fire at will*_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _I told you the kids a deer you fool they have enhanced hearing_


he still shouldn’t‘ve heard it 
it was 150m

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020



Pinkshade said:


> Why in the world would I have a microphone? What do you think I am? A comedian?
> _*Fire at will*_


i have to steady it keep stalling


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Why in the world would I have a microphone? What do you think I am? A comedian?
> _*Fire at will*_


I just heard you talking into it.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> he still shouldn’t‘ve heard it
> it was 150m
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020
> ...


_JUST GO YOU FOOL_


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

I will try text only
There is 11 unfilled spots


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I just heard you talking into it.


I talk to myself sometimes it’s an old habit from when I was younger sorry my friend.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _JUST GO YOU FOOL_


he’ll expect it just 10 seconds


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

I’m ready to bound off in 10 seconds if y’all keep going like this I don’t care that I’m trapped like a deer now


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Well...



Results in a spolier


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

*very quiet banging noise*


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m ready to bound off in 10 seconds if y’all keep going like this I don’t care that I’m trapped like a deer now


Look if you are worried so much I will put the guns down. Still at arms length mind you, bears and all.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

i think we did it
i fired the gun


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

*whizzes past head*
Okayitsmybedtimegottagonow
*bounds off into deep woods*


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Spoiler: Hunger games



As the tributes stand on their podiums, the horn sounds.

*Katniss* runs into the cornucopia and hides.

*Rue* runs away from the Cornucopia.

*Kakyoin* grabs a backpack, not realizing it is empty.

*Clockwise* and *District 10 Female* fight for a bag. *Clockwise* gives up and retreats.

*District 9 Female*, *Peeta*, and *Bob* work together to get as many supplies as possible.

*Frogslime* runs away from the Cornucopia.

*District 8 Female* retrieves a trident from inside the cornucopia.

*Ralsei* grabs a shovel.

*Jotaro* repeatedly stabs *Rosie* to death with sais.

*Pinkshade* and *District 10 Male* fight *Shy guy* and *Sans*. *Shy guy* and *Sans* survive.

*Thresh* runs away from the Cornucopia.

*Papyrus* runs away from the Cornucopia.

*District 8 Male* scares *Narancia* away from the cornucopia.

*District 9 Male* runs away from the Cornucopia.

*Flowey* runs away from the Cornucopia.

*Kurb* runs away from the Cornucopia.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Spoiler: Hunger games
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:c


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Here is part 2


Spoiler



*Clockwise* scares *Sans* off.

*Jotaro* overhears *Narancia* and *Shy guy* talking in the distance.

*Kakyoin* picks flowers.

*Frogslime* searches for firewood.

*Thresh* explores the arena.

*District 8 Male* collects fruit from a tree.

*Katniss* shoots an arrow at *Ralsei*, but misses and kills *District 8 Female* instead.

*Papyrus* chases *District 9 Female*.

*Peeta* stalks *Flowey*.

*Rue*, *District 9 Male*, *District 10 Female*, and *Kurb* hunt for other tributes.

*Bob* camouflauges himself in the bushes.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Is it just me, or did hunting get harder?
I had it directly on his head


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> *whizzes past head*
> Okayitsmybedtimegottagonow
> *bounds off into deep woods*


_*I PUT A TRACKER ON THE KID MOVE*_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _*I PUT A TRACKER ON THE KID MOVE*_


_I AM_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Is it just me, or did hunting get harder?
> I had it directly on his head


He has no-clip on


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

No images for now...
Its acting up on iPad..


Spoiler



4 cannon shots can be heard in the distance.


*Rosie*

District 7


*Pinkshade*

District 3


*District 10 Male*

District 10


*District 8 Female*

District 8


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

Hold up my water bottle is stuck I need to stab a hole in it brb


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Part 4


Spoiler



*Narancia* defeats *Jotaro* in a fight, but spares his life.

*Kurb* and *Flowey* run into each other and decide to truce for the night.

*Bob* severely injures *Peeta*, but puts him out of his misery.

*Clockwise* sets up camp for the night.

*District 8 Male* and *Sans* talk about the tributes still alive.

*District 10 Female*, *District 9 Female*, *Thresh*, *Rue*, and *Frogslime* sleep in shifts.

*Kakyoin* starts a fire.

*Ralsei* passes out from exhaustion.

*Katniss* is awoken by nightmares.

*Shy guy* sees a fire, but stays hidden.

*District 9 Male* begs for *Papyrus* to kill him. He refuses, keeping *District 9 Male* alive.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

*the tracker is stuck in a thicket*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Hold up my water bottle is stuck I need to stab a hole in it brb


i think that’s him over there


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Here is part 5


Spoiler



*Katniss*, *Ralsei*, *Frogslime*, *Jotaro*, and *Kakyoin* hunt for other tributes.

*District 10 Female* diverts *Flowey*'s attention and runs away.

*Narancia* questions his sanity.

*Rue* tries to spear fish with a trident.

*Bob* receives clean water from an unknown sponsor.

*Thresh* dies from hypothermia.

*Kurb* practices his archery.

*District 9 Male* practices his archery.

*Clockwise* searches for firewood.

*Shy guy* and *District 8 Male* hunt for other tributes.

*Papyrus* receives an explosive from an unknown sponsor.

*Sans* questions his sanity.

*District 9 Female* discovers a cave.




	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020

2 cannon shots can be heard in the distance.


*Peeta*

District 12


*Thresh*

District 11


	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020

Nooo


Spoiler



*Kurb* screams for help.

*Papyrus* looks at the night sky.

*Bob* sets up camp for the night.

*Narancia* receives fresh food from an unknown sponsor.

*Flowey* questions his sanity.

*Rue* sees a fire, but stays hidden.

*Ralsei* tries to treat his infection.

*Frogslime* lets *District 8 Male* into her shelter.

*District 9 Male* forces *District 10 Female* to kill *Kakyoin* or *District 9 Female*. She decides to kill *District 9 Female*.

*Sans* thinks about home.

*Shy guy* goes to sleep.

*Katniss* attempts to start a fire, but is unsuccessful.

*Jotaro* tries to sing himself to sleep.

*Clockwise* screams for help.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

yea that’s him over there


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Rip Me


Spoiler



*District 9 Male* hunts for other tributes.

*Kakyoin* discovers a cave.

*Narancia* kills *Clockwise* with a hatchet.

*District 8 Male* injures himself.

*Ralsei*, *District 10 Female*, and *Jotaro* hunt for other tributes.

*Sans* runs away from *Shy guy*.

*Frogslime* searches for a water source.

*Bob* sprains his ankle while running away from *Papyrus*.

*Kurb* is pricked by thorns while picking berries.

*Katniss* scares *Flowey* off.

*Rue* is pricked by thorns while picking berries.




	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020



Spoiler



2 cannon shots can be heard in the distance.


*District 9 Female*

District 9


*Clockwise*

District 1





	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020



Spoiler



*District 9 Male* tends to *Bob*'s wounds.

*Rue* receives a hatchet from an unknown sponsor.

*Shy guy* receives medical supplies from an unknown sponsor.

*Narancia* is awoken by nightmares.

*Frogslime* severely injures *Flowey*, but puts him out of his misery.

*Ralsei* lets *Jotaro* into his shelter.

*Kurb* cries himself to sleep.

*Sans* receives a hatchet from an unknown sponsor.

*District 10 Female* tends to her wounds.

*Papyrus* and *Kakyoin* run into each other and decide to truce for the night.

*Katniss* receives a hatchet from an unknown sponsor.

*District 8 Male* is unable to start a fire and sleeps without warmth.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

@Pinkshade where are you thats him right there


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

F


Spoiler



*Narancia* explores the arena.

*Shy guy* diverts *Kurb*'s attention and runs away.

*Rue* scares *Bob* off.

*Papyrus* discovers a cave.

*District 8 Male* collects fruit from a tree.

*District 9 Male* sees smoke rising in the distance, but decides not to investigate.

*Katniss* shoots an arrow at *Jotaro*, but misses and kills *Frogslime* instead.

*District 10 Female* fishes.

*Sans* searches for firewood.

*Ralsei* kills *Kakyoin* with a hatchet.




	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020



Spoiler



3 cannon shots can be heard in the distance.


*Flowey*

District 3


*Frogslime*

District 4


*Kakyoin*

District 5


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> *Frogslime* severely injures *Flowey*, but puts him out of his misery.


oh dang


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Yep...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh dang


Jesus


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> *Katniss* shoots an arrow at *Jotaro*, but misses and kills *Frogslime* instead.


D:<


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Spoiler



*Ralsei* begs for *Katniss* to kill him. She refuses, keeping *Ralsei* alive.

*Bob* and *Papyrus* run into each other and decide to truce for the night.

*Shy guy* cries himself to sleep.

*District 8 Male* strangles *Rue* after engaging in a fist fight.

*Narancia* thinks about winning.

*Kurb* spears *Sans* in the abdomen.

*Jotaro* climbs a tree to rest.

*District 9 Male* passes out from exhaustion.

*District 10 Female* looks at the night sky.




	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020

Curse you Katniss


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Is nice to see Shy Guy still going strong


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Spoiler



*Ralsei* discovers a river.

*District 10 Female* silently snaps *Narancia*'s neck.

*Katniss* thinks about home.

*Kurb* thinks about home.

*Bob* receives clean water from an unknown sponsor.

*District 8 Male* attacks *District 9 Male*, but he manages to escape.

*Jotaro* makes a wooden spear.

*Papyrus* discovers a river.

*Shy guy* thinks about home.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Is nice to see Shy Guy still going strong


Im still going strong as well


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

You know the thing where you stab the side of a beer can so you can chug it faster

I just did that to my smart water

this is weird


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> You know the thing where you stab the side of a beer can so you can chug it faster
> 
> I just did that to my smart water
> 
> this is weird


well that’s him over there 
stall so i can steady the shot


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Spoiler



3 cannon shots can be heard in the distance.


*Rue*

District 11


*Sans*

District 7


*Narancia*

District 6


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

Hey friend why did you run off? You good? 
I think the kids asleep


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Spoiler



*District 9 Male* is unable to start a fire and sleeps without warmth.

*Bob* receives a hatchet from an unknown sponsor.

*Papyrus* cooks his food before putting his fire out.

*District 8 Male* quietly hums.

*Shy guy* begs for *Kurb* to kill him. He refuses, keeping *Shy guy* alive.

*Katniss* begs for *Jotaro* to kill her. He refuses, keeping *Katniss* alive.

*District 10 Female* begs for *Ralsei* to kill her. He refuses, keeping *District 10 Female* alive.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Hey friend why did you run off? You good?
> I think the kids asleep


irl or what
but i’m still gonna shoot next to him to see if he’s dead


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOT SANS

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020



Kurb said:


> irl or what
> but i’m still gonna shoot next to him to see if he’s dead


Irl


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> NOT SANS
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020
> 
> ...


alright so we do this tomorrow morning


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Oh no Undertale....


Spoiler



*District 9 Male* injures himself.

*District 10 Female* stalks *Katniss*.

*Shy guy* diverts *Jotaro*'s attention and runs away.

*Bob* overhears *District 8 Male* and *Kurb* talking in the distance.

*Ralsei* silently snaps *Papyrus*'s neck.




	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020

Rip Papyrus

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020



Spoiler



*District 9 Male* goes to sleep.

*Bob*, *Ralsei*, *Jotaro*, and *Shy guy* sleep in shifts.

*District 10 Female*, *Katniss*, and *Kurb* cheerfully sing songs together.

*District 8 Male* looks at the night sky.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> *Shy guy* begs for *Kurb* to kill him. He refuses, keeping *Shy guy* alive.


I hope Shy Guy wins


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Oh no Undertale....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Kinda accurate to what deltarune did to undertale-


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I hope Shy Guy wins


I got thie


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> alright so we do this tomorrow morning


K then

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020

Aight I’m gonna say I’m going to sleep now even though we all know I’m gonna be up for like 3 more hours goodbyeeee


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

My vision is blurry
Not so blurry i can’t see anything
Blurry enough where i can’t tell what’s about 10 foot away from me
and it’s annoyimg me


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Spoiler: The feast



*Kurb* decides not to go to The Feast.

*Katniss* decides not to go to The Feast.

*Bob* decides not to go to The Feast.

*District 8 Male* kills *District 10 Female* as she tries to run.

*Ralsei* and *Shy guy* decide to work together to get more supplies.

*Jotaro* decides not to go to The Feast.

*District 9 Male* decides not to go to The Feast.




	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020



Spoiler



*Katniss* receives a hatchet from an unknown sponsor.

*District 8 Male* strangles *District 9 Male* with a rope.

*Shy guy*, *Jotaro*, and *Kurb* hunt for other tributes.

*Bob* thinks about home.

*Ralsei* makes a wooden spear.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> My vision is blurry
> Not so blurry i can’t see anything
> Blurry enough where i can’t tell what’s about 10 foot away from me
> and it’s annoyimg me


Idk if that’s a reference to something but it’s a mood glasses gang-


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

District 9 and 10 people are now dead


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Idk if that’s a reference to something but it’s a mood glasses gang-


it’s not
this is legit happening to me


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Spoiler



*Jotaro* and *District 8 Male* huddle for warmth.

*Ralsei* and *Kurb* tell stories about themselves to each other.

*Shy guy* tries to treat his infection.

*Katniss* begs for *Bob* to kill her. He reluctantly obliges, killing *Katniss*.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it’s not
> this is legit happening to me


Then big same I only thought that because tbh it was set up like song lyrics when you look them up-


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Spoiler



*District 8 Male* stalks *Shy guy*.

*Jotaro* practices his archery.

*Kurb* sees smoke rising in the distance, but decides not to investigate.

*Bob* discovers a cave.

*Ralsei* injures himself.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Then big same I only thought that because tbh it was set up like song lyrics when you look them up-


song lyrics aren’t that long


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Katniss is now gone


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> song lyrics aren’t that long


I’ve seen really long ones-

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Katniss is now gone


F

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020

Watch District 8 Male win


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Spoiler



*Ralsei* and *Bob* run into each other and decide to truce for the night.

*Shy guy* stays awake all night.

*Kurb* thinks about home.

*Jotaro* and *District 8 Male* huddle for warmth.




	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020

Let’s not let any district person win


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I’ve seen really long ones-
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020
> 
> ...


Watch me win


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’d be really funny tho


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Spoiler



*Shy guy* and *Bob* work together for the day.

*Ralsei* is unable to convince *Kurb* to not kill him.

*District 8 Male* tends to *Jotaro*'s wounds.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

_How could you Kurb_


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Ralsei is now dead


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ayyyy


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Rip Kurb


Spoiler



*District 8 Male* stays awake all night.

*Bob* quietly hums.

*Shy guy* kills *Kurb* while he is sleeping.

*Jotaro* receives an explosive from an unknown sponsor.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Shy Guy kills people who look at him, how has he not won already?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

I just played my own hunger games

Spongebob killed *six people*

@ProbablyNotJosuke ended up winning tho : D


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Rip Kurb
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


HAHA YES


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I just played my own hunger games
> 
> Spongebob killed *six people*
> 
> @ProbablyNotJosuke ended up winning tho : D


spongebob is ruthless


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

DOOR STUCK DOOR STUCK
PLEASE I BEG YOU


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Spoiler



*Shy guy* tries to spear fish with a trident.

*Bob* chases *Jotaro*.

*District 8 Male* fishes.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

Why did my phone just recommend me an article titled “Sacrifice the Positivity”?


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Spoiler



*Jotaro* quietly hums.

*Shy guy*, *Bob*, and *District 8 Male* sleep in shifts.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Why did my phone just recommend me an article titled “Sacrifice the Positivity”?


Drop a link


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

This is just like that one time it gave me an article that said bread was the leading cause of depression


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Rip Bob


Spoiler



*Shy guy* convinces *District 8 Male* to not kill him, only to kill him instead.

*Jotaro* constructs a shack.

*Bob* falls into a frozen lake and drowns.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

White Bread And Pasta Have Been Linked to an Increased Risk of Depression
					

A study in post-menopausal women has found that the more sugar and refined carbohydrates they ate - such as white bread and pasta - the greater their chance of developing depression.




					www.sciencealert.com
				



.
omg


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

I think Seastar hates me


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Well...


Spoiler



*Jotaro* throws a knife into *Shy guy*'s head.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Drop a link


I yeeted the notification away because I thought it was another email or something before I realized what it was so now it’s gone and I’m sad but I am looking for it right now


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

The end...
The winner is...


Spoiler



The winner is *Jotaro* from District 2!


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> White Bread And Pasta Have Been Linked to an Increased Risk of Depression
> 
> 
> A study in post-menopausal women has found that the more sugar and refined carbohydrates they ate - such as white bread and pasta - the greater their chance of developing depression.
> ...


*THATS THE ONE*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Well...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


D:


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> The end...
> The winner is...
> 
> 
> ...


YES
MY BOY JOTARO WON AGAIN : D


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> YES
> MY BOY JOTARO WON AGAIN : D


Point proved. He's too powerful to be kept alive.
Thing is he can't die.


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Almost 9k


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I think Seastar hates me


Nah

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Point proved. He's too powerful to be kept alive.
> Thing is he can't die.


_hehehe_

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020

I just hit 9k woohoo


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Over 9000


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Thinking *I* would want to do such a thing makes you even more mentally unstable.





Seastar said:


> _This is not okay._


Yeah no impression in the slightest


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Over 9000


_*it's over 9000*_

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020



Kurb said:


> Yeah no impression in the slightest


do you want me to ask her?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Being heartless isn't funny.


No impression at _all_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> No impression at _all_





ohare01 said:


> do you want me to ask her?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Do it if you want to


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Goodnight basement dwellers


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Do it if you want to


I just asked, I don't think she would actually hate you though


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Goodnight basement dwellers


Night, im probably heading to sleep in an hour


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

You're cool ;P

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Goodnight basement dwellers


Goodnight!


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Kurb is talking about nitrogen and instead of telling me WHY, he is continuing to talk even more about it.


I should probably stop doing this since Seastar gets these notifications


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I should probably stop doing this since Seastar gets these notifications


Maybe


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Well then..
Whats next..
Almost everyone is asleep now...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Seastar swapping back to an Inkling can really make some funny posts


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

I made over 161 posts today


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I made over 161 posts today


You’ve been keeping track?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

I wonder how many I made


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

I checked how many posts in the Hunger games thread..
Theres an option to


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Over 130 because i made a ton here today too-


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

270


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

That’s a lot
The most I accumulated in one day was around 200 something..
Because of the inkling cult


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> 270


you what


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> you what


TWO HUNDRED 70


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Itsbeenraininghardonandofffor3daysinarownow


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> TWO HUNDRED 70


you madlad


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Itsbeenraininghardonandofffor3daysinarownow


M O O O D


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Much mood


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Itsbeenraininghardonandofffor3daysinarownow


Very mood
It hasn't been raining today tho yay


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

I really wanna play H3VR but i don’t have an Oculus Rift


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

I want to play vr
We have a Psvr, but I only used it once...
I’m too lazy to set it up


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Ahhhh I'm trying to put more Jotaro images into my sig but it's not working :c
I downloaded them from discord and everything..


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

You can attach a grenade launcher to a shotgun for gods sakes 
Anyways it shouldn’t be hard to set up


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ahhhh I'm trying to put more Jotaro images into my sig but it's not working :c
> I downloaded them from discord and everything..


What happened?
I can try fixing the code or something....
Unless if you wanted the image combined...


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What happened?
> I can try fixing the code or something....
> Unless if you wanted the image combined...





			https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/612475414157328395/738661125419171852/image0-13.png
		

It won't work

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/612475414157328395/738660072271511632/download.jp
g

This one won't either


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

I got access denied...
Maybe save the image then upload it to imgur
Then





```
[img]imgurlink[/img]
```


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I got access denied...
> Maybe save the image then upload it to imgur
> Then


If I put it in imgur it just shows up as the little slideshow thing and I don't want that :c


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> If I put it in imgur it just shows up as the little slideshow thing and I don't want that :c


You can get rid of it by doing

```
[img]imgurlink[/img]
```


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> You can get rid of it by doing
> 
> ```
> [img]imgurlink[/img]
> ```


Ohh I'll try that


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Its pretty much the only way to fix it...


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

It's just a broken image..


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> It's just a broken image..


I thought you meant single image...
Theres such thing as rotating signatures though
Like when you refresh the page, it’s a different signature.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I thought you meant single image...
> Theres such thing as rotating signatures though
> Like when you refresh the page, it’s a different signature.


Yea, I wanted to put more Jotaro images in a spoiler though..
:c


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Hold on 
Maybe try this...

```
[img]https://i.imgur.com/AurFDQj.jpeg[/img]
```


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Hold on
> Maybe try this...
> 
> ```
> ...


It worked!!
Tysm!!
I'll upload the other one too so you can help with that too :3

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020



https://imgur.com/a/SMANpsm


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> It worked!!
> Tysm!!
> I'll upload the other one too so you can help with that too :3
> 
> ...


Np Alright

```
[img]https://i.imgur.com/S49xwSO.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Np Alright
> 
> ```
> [img]https://i.imgur.com/S49xwSO.jpg[/img]
> ```


Yesss it works tysm you're a lifesaver :'D


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Doing another game of Hunger games with characters


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

I'm sure this will explode later...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

...Mornin’


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Oh hi...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Oh hi...


That was an...interesting night. Turns out the witch really did poison me. I’m not a deer right now but I stayed one for a while even when I was in Evwirt.


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Hm..

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020

If anyone is adding me on the Hunger game thing
Just make my image some random meme.
Its fine


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2020)

*I am a child. *
I haven't seen my Dad in about two months. He sent me a text earlier to ask for his laptop (I borrowed it forever ago) and said his friend will come pick it up because he's driving that way tonight. So I logged on to make sure I hadn't left anything dodgy on there, install updates, and patch the game he wants to play. Being the totally mature person that I am, I changed his desktop while I was at it:


Spoiler



I will spare you all the funny face I was pulling haha.


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> *I am a child. *
> I haven't seen my Dad in about two months. He sent me a text earlier to ask for his laptop (I borrowed it forever ago) and said his friend will come pick it up because he's driving that way tonight. So I logged on to make sure I hadn't left anything dodgy on there, install updates, and patch the game he wants to play. Being the totally mature person that I am, I changed his desktop while I was at it:
> 
> 
> ...


That’s so cute!!!! I bet it’ll make him smile  also I love your hair color!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> *I am a child. *
> I haven't seen my Dad in about two months. He sent me a text earlier to ask for his laptop (I borrowed it forever ago) and said his friend will come pick it up because he's driving that way tonight. So I logged on to make sure I hadn't left anything dodgy on there, install updates, and patch the game he wants to play. Being the totally mature person that I am, I changed his desktop while I was at it:
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe the funny thing is my brother calls me stinky sometimes (even though I shower regularly).


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> That’s so cute!!!! I bet it’ll make him smile  also I love your hair color!


I'm expecting him to roll his eyes rather than smile. Expecting a text along the lines of, "_why did I have to see your ugly face_" when he finds it.  And thank you - it's more of a neon green in person!



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hehe the funny thing is my brother calls me stinky sometimes (even though I shower regularly).


My Dad calls me that too despite showering 2-3 times a day: first thing in the morning, after a workout, and sometimes again in the evening.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 31, 2020)

Uh, good morning? I'm kinda busy playing Tetris 99.

@Kurb No, I do not hate you. Maybe I don't like all the violence, but I don't hate you.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh, good morning? I'm kinda busy playing Tetris 99.
> 
> @Kurb No, I do not hate you. Maybe I don't like all the violence, but I don't hate you.


Mornin’! Getting a good start in the morning by kicking snowballs with my bare feet


----------



## Seastar (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Mornin’! Getting a good start in the morning by kicking snowballs with my bare feet


Now that I finished reading everything, I need to finish playing Tetris to unlock the Paper Mario theme. Then I will go find out if anyone bought the empty plot...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Now that I finished reading everything, I need to finish playing Tetris to unlock the Paper Mario theme. Then I will go find out if anyone bought the empty plot...


My question was answered: only Erik is here right now. Guess I’m waiting.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> My question was answered: only Erik is here right now. Guess I’m waiting.


Oh yeah, Lucy, Tangy, and Sherb all moved in one at a time, but all the plots were bought in one day.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

This is the fourth time the snowman said so close! I just want my daily frozen diy! ;-;


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 31, 2020)

I want winter on my island!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 31, 2020)

I want winter irl.


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I want winter irl.


I'd just like proper summer weather. It's been raining/cloudy/grey here all July. Today has the first warm/sunny day in weeks but still it's windy.


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 31, 2020)

Summer is worst season irl


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> I want winter on my island!


I’ve been having fun on the Southern Hemisphere so far! I guess you could say it’s...cool B3



Seastar said:


> I want winter irl.


Me too. The only problem is my commute in the winter.


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 31, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> Summer is worst season irl


facts


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

FINALLY I got it perfect. I hate how persnickety these guys are...

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020

I actually think spring is my least favorite season. Where I’m from that’s the super stormy season (the bugs don’t help tho).


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 31, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> Summer is worst season irl


I would argue this because my birthday is in August but I actually agree.


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> Summer is worst season irl



I love summer. What I dislike is winter!


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 31, 2020)

I like the idea of summer but I just have so much childhood trauma.

When I was younger I used to be extremely allergic to bug bites AND SUNSCREEN, and I am ghost pale (half Irish) so I get sunburned easily.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I love summer. What I dislike is winter!


Booo summer sucks if anything it's all about Spring. Such a beautiful season especially in Japan.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 31, 2020)

Bob and Sherb asked me what my favorite season was once but they only let me choose between spring and fall >.>


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Fall is my absolute favorite season tho. It’s chilly but not terribly so, the trees change color, there’s all sorts of cool holidays, all the seasonal foods (forget pumpkin spice lattes-apple cider donuts are where it’s at) and judging from the SH it has the best materials and furniture themes!


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 31, 2020)

here we have summer, autumn, winter and winter 2


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> ...and I am ghost pale (half Irish) so I get sunburned easily.


I know that pain! I'm half-Scottish/half-English. I'm incapable of tanning - I just burn.


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 31, 2020)

it snowed in may this year too lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> here we have summer, autumn, winter and winter 2


We have summer, autumn,mud, winter, almost spring, nope winter again, actual spring and _tornado siren_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 31, 2020)

Fall is okay. I like that the bugs die and it's holidays (even if I don't celebrate them irl.) but other than that I don't know..it's colors aren't appealing..though I bought one too many long sleeve shirts so bring on the chills.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> it snowed in may this year too lol


Have you ever had snow in March? Oh it's an Oklahoma classic.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> I know that pain! I'm half-Scottish/half-English. I'm incapable of tanning - I just burn.


*laughs in black* I have a tan year around without burning


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Fall is okay. I like that the bugs die and it's holidays (even if I don't celebrate them irl.) but other than that I don't know..it's colors aren't appealing..though I bought one too many long sleeve shirts so bring on the chills.



Ugh, yes, the insects can take a hike. I don't enjoy their presence. I think autumn is super pretty though.  I wear long-sleeves even in the summer. I live in those and Hawaiian shirts.


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Have you ever had snow in March? Oh it's an Oklahoma classic.


march is nor'easter season lol, we get snowstorms


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Ugh, yes, the insects can take a hike. I don't enjoy their presence. I think autumn is super pretty though.  I wear long-sleeves even in the summer. I live in those and Hawaiian shirts.


Let the flies _die. _I mean I would wear long sleeves but Oklahoma's specialty in summer 100+ degrees and heat strokes so..no. So i'm kinda grateful for fall. Haha the colors are horrible I just prefer the pretty pinks and greens of Spring!  

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> march is nor'easter season lol, we get snowstorms


I kinda wish we get more snow storms..I love the beautiful white snow! I love playing in it with my dogs. They're so cute jumping around and running in the snow.  Happy we got one last year..


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Oy in June the Japanese beetles that devastate my mom’s bushes can take a long walk off a short pier they’re soo gross and I hate them


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 31, 2020)

I wear long sleeves in the summer as well lol. Can’t allow my arms to be exposed to the sun


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oy in June the Japanese beetles that devastate my mom’s bushes can take a long walk off a short pier they’re soo gross and I hate them


I love Japanese things (i'm part Japanese whoop) but beetles are gross!!


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> I wear long sleeves in the summer as well lol. Can’t allow my arms to be exposed to the sun


Need the long sleeves to prevent burning.   
I also just hate having my shoulders exposed. Ever.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 31, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> I wear long sleeves in the summer as well lol. Can’t allow my arms to be exposed to the sun


My mom would do that to hide her excema..aaah but not anymore.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I love Japanese things (i'm part Japanese whoop) but beetles are gross!!


I love most Japanese things but these are an invasive species that’s super annoying.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Need the long sleeves to prevent burning.
> I also just hate having my shoulders exposed. Ever.


So- no tank tops and off the shoulder shirts for you- I don't know how you do that.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I love most Japanese things but these are an invasive species that’s super annoying.


I'll burn em for you- nasty critters!


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 31, 2020)

not a big fan of summer weather because I'm short on shirts that fit well and I'm more a of a hoodie person to begin with


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 31, 2020)

I'm not a fan of summer because I only own 3 tshirts that fit and I hate repeating them. I have way more long sleeve shirts sweatshirts and hoodies.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> not a big fan of summer weather because I'm short on shirts that fit well and I'm more a of a hoodie person to begin with


Oh man hoodies are my absolute favorite so I agree with you fully


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 31, 2020)

Fall is def my favorite. Perfect temperature, pretty colors, Halloween. Also might be a bit biased, like I am with Bam because we share the same birthday.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

I guess that’s why I have Matty wear a hoodie 24/7/365 lol


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> So- no tank tops and off the shoulder shirts for you- I don't know how you do that.


Vests emphasise my small frame. Weights are on my to-buy list.


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh man hoodies are my absolute favorite so I agree with you fully


I have a bit of a collection lol, its tempting to splurge on some but i need my money for taxes and course related things


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 31, 2020)

hi guys


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hi guys


Hai! A lot of us here are hoodie people


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 31, 2020)

hoodie people? but it's summertime


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 31, 2020)

Hoodies are great. I have the same one in 5 colors that I would switch off between almost every day when it was cooler out.


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 31, 2020)

there was acool pulp fiction hoodie I was meaning to buy, wonder if it's still in stock hmm


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hoodie people? but it's summertime


I live vicariously in AC

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020

My dad also loves hoodies; he’s got a ton of them lol


----------



## Seastar (Jul 31, 2020)

Hello! I'm almost done playing Tetris... I think.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hello! I'm almost done playing Tetris... I think.


What’s your opinion on hoodies


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 31, 2020)

.0.
oh hi there


----------



## Seastar (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What’s your opinion on hoodies


They're for cold weather? That's what I think.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 31, 2020)

I used hate hoodies well actually no. My mom used to not let me get them because they're "bummy and bum clothing" but uh..now she buys me hoodies and high sschool got tough don't got time to look cute.


Vrisnem said:


> Vests emphasise my small frame. Weights are on my to-buy list.


I like that style. I wish I could make a vest look good. And you go lift those weights- I would never ;;


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What’s your opinion on hoodies


it's cool
i like to wear them


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 31, 2020)

I have one too many bts hoodies and sweatshirts I want to wear. Aaaah and my sailor Mercury shirt aaah.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

Today’s pakige day but i’ll be out of town so i can’t open it when it arrives


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

I only have one hoodie atm: an Al Johnson one (epic Swedish style restaurant in Door County WI)


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Today’s pakige day but i’ll be out of town so i can’t open it when it arrives


What?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Today’s pakige day but i’ll be out of town so i can’t open it when it arrives


That’s a big sad


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 31, 2020)

Guys I ordered stuff my switch so it's not ugly I'mma do a before and after of the poor thing.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020

I fell for the cute aesthetic again.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Guys I ordered stuff my switch so it's not ugly I'mma do a before and after of the poor thing.


oh no...
the poor switch...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Guys I ordered stuff my switch so it's not ugly I'mma do a before and after of the poor thing.


My lite is a cool color but I might get a protector for it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> My lite is a cool color but I might get a protector for it


You can get cute cases on Amazon. Oh and there's plenty of cute skins too.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

Josuke upon finding out he has to wait another day to open his package. Colorized, circa 2020


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 31, 2020)

so ya'll wanna start another hunger games?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 31, 2020)

I want to replace my joycon buttons but i'm too scared to.  I can't afford to spend 60 more dollars on another set of these stupid controllers even if the left one upper trigger doesn't work.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Josuke upon finding out he has to wait another day to open his package. Colorized, circa 2020View attachment 294841


I-


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I want to replace my joycon buttons but i'm too scared to.  I can't afford to spend 60 more dollars on another set of these stupid controllers even if the left one upper trigger doesn't work.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020
> 
> ...


_You what_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _You what_


I- just- your meme- it just-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I want to replace my joycon buttons but i'm too scared to.  I can't afford to spend 60 more dollars on another set of these stupid controllers even if the left one upper trigger doesn't work.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020
> 
> ...


I’m using a pro controller on my lite cuz I wanna make sure the joycons last a long time


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _You what_


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I like that style. I wish I could make a vest look good. And you go lift those weights- I would never ;;


Lockdown has done me no favours. Slacked off for a few months without gym access. Really should cut out alcohol, snacks, and get serious about getting back into shape but it's Friday, there's a new episode of Canada's Drag Race on BBC iPlayer, and I've a bottle of red wine and a Chinese takeout menu calling my name. Maybe I'll start being good next week. Maybe.  

I'm not a fan of hoodies. I own one, that a fling friend gave me for free to promote their (now retired) band.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 294842


I can hear this photo.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> Lockdown has done me no favours. Slacked off for a few months without gym access. Really should cut out alcohol, snacks, and get serious about getting back into shape but it's Friday, there's a new episode of Canada's Drag Race on BBC iPlayer, and I've a bottle of red wine and a Chinese takeout menu calling my name. Maybe I'll start being good next week. Maybe.
> 
> I'm not a fan of hoodies. I own one, that a fling friend gave me for free to promote their (now retired) band.


Yeaaah lockdown hasn't helped me either. Aside from working. I've been lazy playing video games all day and eating up all kinds of snacks..I need to get more active before i'm 18 or i'll be a mooch in my mom's house. ;;


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I can hear this photo.


Everything’s a JoJo or Spongebob reference


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 31, 2020)

i can't believe my mom bought me a workbook to do work, you know,
_ȯ̝̘͓̰͗́͞n̬͂ ̹̂my̢͍̹͐̎͑̕͢ ̙͔̰̏̂̉ṣ͗um̭͖͚̀́̒m̥̀ę̆r̖̕ ̡̙͑̒v̨̀ä̛̘̪̫͔́̕͠ċ͢á̛̙̹̝͙̰̇̈̃t͈̍̃͜i̇͢o͙̠̻̊͂͆n̗̫͐̏_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Everything’s a JoJo or Spongebob reference


I ate easy Risisotto last night..it was a jojo reference but it wasn't easy to eat since I didn't like it that much. ;;


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 31, 2020)

hey @ProbablyNotJosuke , wanna play hunger games?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 31, 2020)

How does one play Game of Hunger? Do we just starve ourselves?


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> How does one play Game of Hunger? Do we just starve ourselves?


well, that's one way to play it





						Basement hunger games
					

goddangit i have to do it again im so angry hold on  😤  Oh ouch, alright



					www.belltreeforums.com
				






i can replace some people to add you, but i think @FreeHelium is doing one im not sure


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> well, that's one way to play it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im setting one up rn


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 31, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> im setting one up rn


ok i'll just have an extra one so we can play back to back and we won't have to wait a kksdfhjillion hours


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 31, 2020)

I wanna play. plz


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yeaaah lockdown hasn't helped me either. Aside from working. I've been lazy playing video games all day and eating up all kinds of snacks..I need to get more active before i'm 18 or i'll be a mooch in my mom's house. ;;



Downside to lockdown is nowhere to go! Or at least not here anyway. Restrictions are easing up_ suuuuper slooowly_. Gyms aren't open and my friends live in other towns. Easy enough to hang out when taking a train journey isn't a threat to life. Not so easy just now.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hey @ProbablyNotJosuke , wanna play hunger games?


I’ll pass lmao


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I’ll pass lmao


k


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Downside to lockdown is nowhere to go! Or at least not here anyway. Restrictions are easing up_ suuuuper slooowly_. Gyms aren't open and my friends live in other towns. Easy enough to hang out when taking a train journey isn't a threat to life. Not so easy just now.


Where I live everything is open some places make you wear a mask Which I find dumb but I don't want to get into that. I'm just grateful that right now today I have my friday off from work and I get to hang with some friends at the mall. I'm gonna buy so much anime merch even if my mom hates it.


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I wanna play. plz


k wat do you want your picture to be


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> k wat do you want your picture to be


Doppio from Jjba plz.


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Doppio from Jjba plz.






so like this


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 294852
> so like this


Perfect. I love that exact photo.


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Where I live everything is open some places make you wear a mask Which I find dumb but I don't want to get into that. I'm just grateful that right now today I have my friday off from work and I get to hang with some friends at the mall. I'm gonna buy so much anime merch even if my mom hates it.


Masks are mandatory on public transport and in shops here. I bought ones that look more like fashion accessories with skulls, guns, and dumb sayings on them. When not being a bum my style has more of an androgynous goth/punk vibe so it works.

Oooh, have fun! Yes, don't let your mother dictate what you buy. I have some, err, slightly naughty pictures on my wall and when my mother saw them she just shook her head.


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 31, 2020)

who should the last 2 entrants be?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Masks are mandatory on public transport and in shops here. I bought ones that look more like fashion accessories with skulls, guns, and dumb sayings on them. When not being a bum my style has more of an androgynous goth/punk vibe so it works.
> 
> Oooh, have fun! Yes, don't let your mother dictate what you buy. I have some, err, slightly naughty pictures on my wall and when my mother saw them she just shook her head.


Masks are mandatory but my mom made a few I really like that are relatively comfortable (the elastic sits on your head differently) so it doesn’t bother me too much.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 294853
> who should the last 2 entrants be?


Unicycle witch


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 31, 2020)

add  demonetisation


FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 294853
> who should the last 2 entrants be?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Josuke upon finding out he has to wait another day to open his package. Colorized, circa 2020View attachment 294841


Wait you have to wait a whole nother day?
You can't just open it when you get home

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020

Oh and I'm playing hunger games! Jotaro again


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

I’m about to make cosmos critically endangered on Evwirt


----------



## Seastar (Jul 31, 2020)

Now how did I confuse the hunger games thread for this one? W h a t


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Now how did I confuse the hunger games thread for this one? W h a t


Yea I knew something was off. It doesn’t seem your style. I’m getting rid of my cosmos atm so I can import my wildflower field from Arctin lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Masks are mandatory on public transport and in shops here. I bought ones that look more like fashion accessories with skulls, guns, and dumb sayings on them. When not being a bum my style has more of an androgynous goth/punk vibe so it works.
> 
> Oooh, have fun! Yes, don't let your mother dictate what you buy. I have some, err, slightly naughty pictures on my wall and when my mother saw them she just shook her head.


I mean if I must wear a mask it's an accessory! My dad bought a bunch of Japanese "Kawaii" mask with cat faces and blsh marks on them and they match my aesthetic so..I'll wear em. I've always wanted those anyways. And I won't! Erm..at least within reason. I'll buy anime stuff if I want it! Haha. My mom is slowly tolerating my anime stuff but when I bring it up she gets slightly disappointed. Oh well.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 31, 2020)

That was a weird moment for me, but oh well.
Now where in the world are all of the snooties and smugs?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I mean if I must wear a mask it's an accessory! My dad bought a bunch of Japanese "Kawaii" mask with cat faces and blsh marks on them and they match my aesthetic so..I'll wear em. I've always wanted those anyways. And I won't! Erm..at least within reason. I'll buy anime stuff if I want it! Haha. My mom is slowly tolerating my anime stuff but when I bring it up she gets slightly disappointed. Oh well.


My parents bought me a cute bear mask and it's pretty cute


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> That was a weird moment for me, but oh well.
> Now where in the world are all of the snooties and smugs?


Same place Raymond hangs out for 70% of people


----------



## Seastar (Jul 31, 2020)

This is so annoying... I don't even have a snooty but the game is like "You need another jock or cranky".


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> This is so annoying... I don't even have a snooty but the game is like "You need another jock or cranky".


I just can’t believe Jambette is a normal...she looks EXTREMELY snooty. Lily is a better normal frog


----------



## Seastar (Jul 31, 2020)

Uh, does anyone know why Tangy is getting ALL of the fleas? Lol.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh, does anyone know why Tangy is getting ALL of the fleas? Lol.


Maybe they're fruit flies


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh, does anyone know why Tangy is getting ALL of the fleas? Lol.


I know Sterling gets ‘em a lot. Seriously dude wash that helmet


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> My parents bought me a cute bear mask and it's pretty cute


I can get behind that-


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I mean if I must wear a mask it's an accessory! My dad bought a bunch of Japanese "Kawaii" mask with cat faces and blsh marks on them and they match my aesthetic so..I'll wear em. I've always wanted those anyways. And I won't! Erm..at least within reason. I'll buy anime stuff if I want it! Haha. My mom is slowly tolerating my anime stuff but when I bring it up she gets slightly disappointed. Oh well.





ohare01 said:


> My parents bought me a cute bear mask and it's pretty cute


These sound adorable! 

I'd get my ass kicked if I wore anything like those.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> These sound adorable!
> 
> I'd get my ass kicked if I wore anything like those.


My favorite mask is a forest print one my mom made (big surprise given my preferences lol)


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> These sound adorable!
> 
> I'd get my ass kicked if I wore anything like those.


Aaaah thank you and that's because you're a tough..I don't know your gender and don't want to mess it up person who's cool and such. Meanwhile me and Abri are about as tough as a butterfly. heh.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

@Milky star 
A hunger games has been going on in the other thread you're missing everything


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Milky star
> A hunger games has been going on in the other thread you're missing everything


Lmao I forgot I put Doppio in. Gib link-


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Lmao I forgot I put Doppio in. Gib link-







__





						Basement Hunger Games
					

seastar > bear grylls



					www.belltreeforums.com
				



You already got eliminated rip


----------



## Seastar (Jul 31, 2020)

Okay, I'll be back later... 
I need a shower (Shhh Inklings don't use water. It's fiiine.) and also I will be villager hunting, probaby.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

well hello there


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

@Enxssi in Tomodachi life I found your super all time favorite food

It's rice


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> *I am a child. *
> I haven't seen my Dad in about two months. He sent me a text earlier to ask for his laptop (I borrowed it forever ago) and said his friend will come pick it up because he's driving that way tonight. So I logged on to make sure I hadn't left anything dodgy on there, install updates, and patch the game he wants to play. Being the totally mature person that I am, I changed his desktop while I was at it:
> 
> 
> ...


In case anyone wondered, my Dad just found the surprise I left him. If I repeated the insult he sent me I would have to ban myself.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> In case anyone wondered, my Dad just found the surprise I left him. If I repeated the insult he sent me I would have to ban myself.


W o w-

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020

_what a great dad_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> In case anyone wondered, my Dad just found the surprise I left him. If I repeated the insult he sent me I would have to ban myself.


lmao


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _what a great dad_



I semi-regret sending a bottle of wine along with the laptop now.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

I can't imagine the response


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I can't imagine the response


Same


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

soooo this is dead


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> soooo this is dead


We’re all fighting to the death


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> We’re all fighting to the death


pretty much


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> We’re all fighting to the death


Yes very busy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

everyones defending the mod


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 31, 2020)

i gave all my villagers sailor shirts today


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> View attachment 295080
> 
> i gave all my villagers sailor shirts today


cute but we've been avenging the death of a mod by bounty hunting clockwise


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I can't imagine the response



To follow-up, he just text me asking for my Netflix password.  
and i gave it to him. i'm too soft.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> To follow-up, he just text me asking for my Netflix password.
> and i gave it to him. i'm too soft.


sure he won't lock you out of it or ruin the recommended?


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> sure he won't lock you out of it or ruin the recommended?


He has his own profile on my account. Surely kids are meant to leech off their parents rather than the other way around?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> He has his own profile on my account. Surely kids are meant to leech off their parents rather than the other way around?


*wowie *


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

Bois imma get home before night so i have time for my pakige if it comes


----------



## Seastar (Jul 31, 2020)

I'm tired... I failed at the mystery islands... regretted some decisions... I took home a jock that although I really like, probably shouldn't keep.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm tired... I failed at the mystery islands... regretted some decisions... I took home a jock that although I really like, probably shouldn't keep.


Aw, did you leave behind a villager you wanted?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Aw, did you leave behind a villager you wanted?


Yes... One in particular hurt a lot...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm tired... I failed at the mystery islands... regretted some decisions... I took home a jock that although I really like, probably shouldn't keep.


I’ll take em!


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Yes... One in particular hurt a lot...


Dang, maybe you’ll find one next time?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’ll take em!


I'm not sure yet if I'll let people on my island...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm not sure yet if I'll let people on my island...


Why are you so paranoid? I’m sure everythingll go fine


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm tired... I failed at the mystery islands... regretted some decisions... I took home a jock that although I really like, probably shouldn't keep.


Who was it? Jock is my favourite personality type.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Why are you so paranoid? I’m sure everythingll go fine


I think I'm just a really paranoid person for some things. I don't know...


Vrisnem said:


> Who was it? Jock is my favourite personality type.


Kid Cat.

Anyway, I think I should go now. I feel really drained after villager hunting and it's killing my mood..


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I think I'm just a really paranoid person for some things. I don't know...
> 
> Kid Cat.
> 
> Anyway, I think I should go now. I feel really drained after villager hunting and it's killing my mood..


He's pretty cool! I'm sure he'll make a great addition to your island.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I think I'm just a really paranoid person for some things. I don't know...
> 
> Kid Cat.
> 
> Anyway, I think I should go now. I feel really drained after villager hunting and it's killing my mood..


I was such a popular place to visit in NL that i got the train station renovation without grinding for it.
I also have almost all of the NM achievements for hosting and visiting. 
If nothing happened to me in 100 visits, nothing’ll happen to you in 1.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

_*PAKIGE HAS ARRIVED SEROTONIN IS HERE*_


----------



## Antonio (Jul 31, 2020)

Afternoon


----------



## Seastar (Jul 31, 2020)

Well, I'm back. I feel better than earlier, too. Though I'm still tired...


----------



## Antonio (Jul 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Well, I'm back. I feel better than earlier, too. Though I'm still tired...


Welcome back!!!


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Well, I'm back. I feel better than earlier, too. Though I'm still tired...


Glad to hear you're feeling better.


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Welcome back Seastar


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Welcome back Seastar


----------



## Antonio (Jul 31, 2020)

this image is me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Antonio said:


> View attachment 295343
> this image is me


_whom makes these_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Antonio said:


> View attachment 295343
> this image is me


Cursed


----------



## Antonio (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _whom makes these_


I need to know as well because I see these everywhere


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Well, I'm back. I feel better than earlier, too. Though I'm still tired...


Hai again!


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Im a bit upset at rng...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Cursed


----------



## Antonio (Jul 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Im a bit upset at rng...


rng sucks because for some reason, the answer is always 7


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Yeah... rng is just twisted sometimes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Yeah... rng is just twisted sometimes


Yup. MK8 is awful in that regard


----------



## Seastar (Jul 31, 2020)

Did I really just get 9 reactions on one post? _What did I do?_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Did I really just get 9 reactions on one post? _What did I do?_


They’ve been wanting you in hunger games lol


----------



## Seastar (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> They’ve been wanting you in hunger games lol


Oh dear...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh dear...


Like you were absolutely brutal in one game


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Like you were absolutely brutal in one game


it was so weird


----------



## Antonio (Jul 31, 2020)

I've trying to sign up for hungry games but I don't know how to ;-:


----------



## Seastar (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Like you were absolutely brutal in one game


I got pinged for that, lol.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I've trying to sign up for hungry games but I don't know how to ;-:


just get in the thread and ask if you can get in next round


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> it was so weird


Yea you’re like the most peaceful basement dweller


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 31, 2020)

Hello there. If you excuse me, I'll sit down on this couch and be a couch potato.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 31, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Hello there. If you excuse me, I'll sit down on this couch and be a couch potato.



I am now imagining Bones becoming a potato


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I am now imagining Bones becoming a potato


I'm not surprised. He is lazy and loves to talk about food so why not turn into one?


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Don’t forget how he talks about bugs


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

TBT the anime


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Should I make a doc where we put all of our anime roles?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Should I make a doc where we put all of our anime roles?


no just discuss it here


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Sure
Maybe I can help with the drawing...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no just discuss it here


okay, just thought it'd be easier to keep track


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

I can’t animate though, not experienced


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Pretty sure nobody can


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

I can draw though...
But it might cost tbt since it takes a while, but I can do it for cheaper...

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020

I’m trying to learn on it though


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

:c


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

I can’t really price my art, but it could be starting at 300 with basic shading...
And higher for more shading...
Yeah... It’s really complicated...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Tbt anime weee


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Let’s gooooo


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Tbt anime weee


Alright so we need a rough plot line


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Alright so we need a rough plot line


Am I still evil-


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Yay
Idk how to draw them though, my art style varies
Also they might be too complicated


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Am I still evil-


You’d be someone in the main party who turns on them last second


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Welp I’m stuck as a deer for the series so I need to get in character


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

should we compile a doc to keep track?


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Hm...
Also we need a list of the characters


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Welp I’m stuck as a deer for the series so I need to get in character


That reminds me
HOW ARE WE SUPPOSED TO VOICE THIS


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

There we go that’s better


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> should we compile a doc to keep track?


That’ll become chaotic and tree-branchy quick
I’ll make it


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You’d be someone in the main party who turns on them last second


Fun times

do I still kill vris-


----------



## Seastar (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> That reminds me
> HOW ARE WE SUPPOSED TO VOICE THIS


Wait, I didn't know it was that serious.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Fun times
> 
> do I still kill vris-


no he’s the dad/mom character


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> That reminds me
> HOW ARE WE SUPPOSED TO VOICE THIS


Text-to-Speech to show the low budget


----------



## Antonio (Jul 31, 2020)

I can voice my own self


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

TBT Anime Outline
					

This is Kurb. Please keep a level of professionalism. Character list: Kurb: Main Antag Saltyy: Kurb’s Apprentice YLWC”Matty”:Cursed Child determined to help protagonist to break spell  “Unicycle Witch” implied character. Matty has a grudge against her (editorial note: probably not, UW will prob...




					docs.google.com


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Should I make a doc where we put all of our anime roles?


Do it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb main season 1 antagonist and I'm the "student" 

 Kurb betrays me so I kill him, end of season 1, i kill him with the help of the heroes 

Season 2, I'm main villain, (insert plot) *i die* 

At the end of season 2 you see the shadow of a new villain 

Season 3, kurb and I are resurrected for some reason by the other villain


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> no he’s the dad/mom character


Are you saying I'm both the dad and the mom.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

I can also voice myself lol

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> Are you saying I'm both the dad and the mom.


Yes


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Are you saying I'm both the dad and the mom.


No i’m just saying that as parental figure


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Text to speech is good
we can just edit the voice pitches anyways


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Yes



I wear clothing that corresponds with both genders so I guess I could pull this off.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Kurb main season 1 antagonist and I'm the "student"
> 
> Kurb betrays me so I kill him, end of season 1, i kill him with the help of the heroes
> 
> ...


Chart it down in the doc


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Are you saying I'm both the dad and the mom.


we need a tragic backstory where the opposite parent dies


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

I probably join in the episode where they go through the woods. I’m stuck as a deer at the end of it so I tag along to break the curse


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Guys start writing in the doc


----------



## Antonio (Jul 31, 2020)

So how does I, the anti hero, fit into all this


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Antonio said:


> So how does I, the anti hero, fit into all this


Idk
write down how you want to be included


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Honestly 
How much will it actually take to get the characters drawn?
I can draw in that style, but I know it takes a while.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

How do I fit into this??


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Antonio said:


> So how does I, the anti hero, fit into all this


your the guy who doesn't like the villain or the hero so they just be a jerk to everyone


----------



## Seastar (Jul 31, 2020)

Do I even belong in this-


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 31, 2020)

waot what google doc? we tried this earlier

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020



Seastar said:


> Do I even belong in this-


yes

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020

i dpont know gwat it is but you belong


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Alright keep structure


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

I don’t even know what is going on now


----------



## Seastar (Jul 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I don’t even know what is going on now


Same, actually.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 31, 2020)

Hey, I'm back. Nice we're doing the anime!


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

I want to help, but I guess no one cares anyways...


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I want to help, but I guess no one cares anyways...


I care friend


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I want to help, but I guess no one cares anyways...


You’re the person saying idk how to fit into this!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

*am I the only one contributing*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *am I the only one contributing*


No i’m helping


----------



## Mick (Jul 31, 2020)

Oh boy this should be good


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Mick said:


> Oh boy this should be good


We’re actually keeping a level of stability which is good


----------



## Mick (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> We’re actually keeping a level of stability which is good



It's going surprisingly well to be honest


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> We’re actually keeping a level of stability which is good


But I wanted chaos


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

I’m shocked this isn’t collapsing like last time


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 31, 2020)

Sad there's no chaos
Uhh I don't really know what to do


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

I contributed already...
To the document


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Chaos or die.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 31, 2020)

I secretly want to start chaos
I- I won't


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

We are working on something


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I secretly want to start chaos
> I- I won't


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 31, 2020)

Happy happy thanksgiving part two


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

_I doubt I'll even be able to watch this_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Read the banner up top
I can make a chaos document later


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

_hmm I need to say something chaotic 

*PEPPERONI ON PIZZA IS BAD*_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> _hmm I need to say something chaotic
> 
> *PEPPERONI ON PIZZA IS BAD*_


_you what_


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

I drew 3 characters with a pen...
Yeah...
They might not be used though


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _you what_


It's true


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 31, 2020)

Happy happy


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> It's true


To each their own


----------



## Seastar (Jul 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> _hmm I need to say something chaotic
> 
> *PEPPERONI ON PIZZA IS BAD*_


All that did was make me crave pizza...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I drew 3 characters with a pen...
> Yeah...
> They might not be used though


Show us, it could be a concept art esque thing


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> To each their own


*no the point was to start a war*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> _hmm I need to say something chaotic
> 
> *PEPPERONI ON PIZZA IS BAD*_


^Facts


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

The document feels like many surgeons working on one person


----------



## Seastar (Jul 31, 2020)

Seriously, I might go ask if I can have frozen pizza put in the oven...


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

I drew 4 girls...
Yeah...
I might show soon


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ^Facts


_sister jikken has good opinion _


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

We need to focus on the plot


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> We need to focus on the plot


no


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no


yes


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Seriously, I might go ask if I can have frozen pizza put in the oven...


I wish I still had some left :c


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

We have four sentences in the Plot section


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I wish I still had some left :c


I have four get on my level


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

I’m the one making editor notes


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> We have four sentences in the Plot section


thats alot for a document with 7 peiple


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Gotta bounce
I wonder how the anime will turn out


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

You guys, let’s finish this later, and make a chaos doc.


----------



## Mick (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> The document feels like many surgeons working on one person



I'm like the intern standing by, being unhelpful and overwhelmed
(I'm just going to see where this goes lol)


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I have four get on my level


):


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ):


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Uh...
I guess I might show the thing in PM...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Uh...
> I guess I might show the thing in PM...


S h o w


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Uh...
I will show in PM and if it’s good, then here...

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020

I’m not really asking for attention..


----------



## Seastar (Jul 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Seriously, I might go ask if I can have frozen pizza put in the oven...


Well... I'm having pizza.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Uh...
> I will show in PM and if it’s good, then here...
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020
> ...


S h o w!!!!


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

LEt’s make a chaos document


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


>


You're mean :/


----------



## Seastar (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> LEt’s make a chaos document


So, is that one separate?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> LEt’s make a chaos document


YES TIME TO GET MY COMPUTER


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Chaos document is now being made


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

I’ll put an example on the document then


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> So, is that one separate?


yes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I’ll put an example on the document then


Show me I want to see :C


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

chaos
					

TBTS DOWN PANIK hello?  *aggressive brefreshing*  THIS ISN'T THE END hmm what if this means TBT 4.0? CHAOS CHAOS! Did it just go down?   AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIHHHHHHH HHHHHHHIHHHHHHH...




					docs.google.com
				



Go wild


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2020)

Mick said:


> I'm like the intern standing by, being unhelpful and overwhelmed
> (I'm just going to see where this goes lol)


Same. The only comment I made I signed V. 

If we are going to be in a script together then we really need to talk about our relationship.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> chaos
> 
> 
> TBTS DOWN PANIK hello?  *aggressive brefreshing*  THIS ISN'T THE END hmm what if this means TBT 4.0? CHAOS CHAOS! Did it just go down?   AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIHHHHHHH HHHHHHHIHHHHHHH...
> ...


LMAO CAN WE TALK ABOUT THIS


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Why


----------



## Mick (Jul 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Same. The only comment I made I signed V.
> 
> If we are going to be in a script together then we really need to talk about our relationship.



Don't worry this script isn't going anywhere, we can do the talking some other time


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

who the fricc is posting images


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2020)

Mick said:


> Don't worry this script isn't going anywhere, we can do the talking some other time



I'm tired. Come here, keep me company, and let's talk in the morning. Thanks.


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Not me


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> who the fricc is posting images


How do you even do that


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> How do you even do that


There's a button for it


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Who’s dude skillz and why did he steal my villager with a mask design


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Who’s dude skillz and why did he steal my villager with a mask design


Didn't you make that for him


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

How is the document on the project


----------



## Seastar (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Who’s dude skillz and why did he steal my villager with a mask design


That was the person you made that for... Do you have amnesia?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> That was the person you made that for... Do you have amnesia?


Well he must’ve gotten hacked

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020

I like how we have disgusted Vincent at the top of our doc


----------



## Mick (Jul 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm tired. Come here, keep me company, and let's talk in the morning. Thanks.



Looking at my schedule it seems my morning is full. Look, it says "Sleep time"


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

I ate at least ten deviled eggs and I’m about to puke but it’s worth it


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I ate at least ten deviled eggs and I’m about to puke but it’s worth it


THIS IS THE BEST SEGWAY EVER


----------



## Seastar (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Well he must’ve gotten hacked


What?


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2020)

Mick said:


> Looking at my schedule it seems my morning is full. Look, it says "Sleep time"


It's as if you aspire to disappoint me. What are you doing now?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Who posted Dude_skillz???

I just finished replacing it


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

considering resetting my ac island again and naming it Morioh


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> considering resetting my ac island again and naming it Morioh


Oh...
You might regret it though...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> considering resetting my ac island again and naming it Morioh


resetti hates you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> considering resetting my ac island again and naming it Morioh


what if you stop being a fan?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what if you stop being a fan?


then idk


----------



## Mick (Jul 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It's as if you aspire to disappoint me. What are you doing now?



What can I say except for "being a disappointment is one of the only things I am good at"?

I'm waiting for my switch to charge, then I'll try to make a pattern for someone, then I'll go to sleep because it's almost 4 at this point


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Tbh I knew naming your island nermina was a bad idea


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Oh...
> You might regret it though...


Nah i hate my current island


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Nah i hate my current island


You don't even play


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> You don't even play


Yeah because i hate my island


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2020)

Mick said:


> What can I say except for "being a disappointment is one of the only things I am good at"?
> 
> I'm waiting for my switch to charge, then I'll try to make a pattern for someone, then I'll go to sleep because it's almost 4 at this point


Scrap that and come hang out with me instead thanks.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Tbh I knew naming your island nermina was a bad idea


Why are you smart


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yeah because i hate my island


Then just reset 

and don't name it series related


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Nah i hate my current island


I’ve heard both sides. If ya really don’t like how it’s developed go ahead


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Why are you smart


Because obsessions pass over.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Then just reset
> 
> and don't name it series related


But Morioh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> But Morioh


I don't know what that's from but you'll regret it


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

I’m gonna eat
I wanna see how deprecated the doc is later


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I don't know what that's from but you'll regret it


Jojo


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> But Morioh


I regretted naming my character off of what I call a Kirby character ever since I made this OC up


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

I assume it's from jjba in which case you'll eventually lose the obsession


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 31, 2020)

in west philadelphia


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Go for it if you’re unsatisfied, but you might regret...


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I assume it's from jjba in which case you'll eventually lose the obsession


Hmmm

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I regretted naming my character off of what I call a Kirby character ever since I made this OC up


Ouch


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

I want Chick-fil-A


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> in west philadelphia


born and raised


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Hmmm
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020
> 
> ...


It’s all good cuz I now have my main island with the correct name


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

I really wanna name my island Morioh hhhhh


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

I would name my town other than an obsession since it could get old
Which I did


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I would name my town other than an obsession since it could get old
> Which I did


Hmmm..
I wish there was an option to change the name man


----------



## Mick (Jul 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Scrap that and come hang out with me instead thanks.



I don't know what I can say here that will not disappoint you again so uh
Sounds like a plan?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I would name my town other than an obsession since it could get old
> Which I did


Nice infinite spoilers btw


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Hmmm..
> I wish there was an option to change the name man


Idk why they can't do it in AC.. I mean, you could do it in Tomodachi Life.


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Oh you looked at my sig?


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2020)

Mick said:


> I don't know what I can say here that will not disappoint you again so uh
> Sounds like a plan?


Just get here. Wine is promised.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Oh these are pretty cool bananas
*AaghaGhGhAGAGhaGha*


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Idk why they can't do it in AC.. I mean, you could do it in Tomodachi Life.


Ikr? It's dumb


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

This document is getting hyper


----------



## Seastar (Jul 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> This document is getting hyper


Also very self-destructive.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Oh you looked at my sig?


Yep


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Also very self-destructive.


It’s iunstable and needs to be put down


----------



## Mick (Jul 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Just get here. Wine is promised.



On my way. If I don't arrive, assume I fell asleep at the wheel and miraculously ended up in space somehow, and also delete my browser history


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

omg kurb is back


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

That document was just insane


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Yea


----------



## Seastar (Jul 31, 2020)

I think Kurb's the one who deleted the entire thing.


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

So much is going on


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I think Kurb's the one who deleted the entire thing.


It got snapped?


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2020)

Mick said:


> On my way. If I don't arrive, assume I fell asleep at the wheel and miraculously ended up in space somehow, and also delete my browser history


Please don't crash.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 31, 2020)

Now it's just Kurb destroying it and then insulting everyone...
Uh, fun? .....

Well, I have to go now. I have pizza.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Please don't crash.


but they need a  wix candy

please don't ban me for this extremely horrible joke


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Oh ok
I will work on more characters for the thing..
I’d like ideas


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Now it's just Kurb destroying it and then insulting everyone...
> Uh, fun? .....
> 
> Well, I have to go now. I have pizza.


Yep


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

kurb my hot boys


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> kurb my hot boys


NO
NO


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Oh ok
> I will work on more characters for the thing..
> I’d like ideas


Please show me already I want to know what you drew


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> NO
> NO


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

okay what the heck is this is it connected to the bad sniffles


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 295439
> okay what the heck is this is it connected to the bad sniffles


WHY IS IT FOR TEENS


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Hyper document

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020

How misleading


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> WHY IS IT FOR TEENS


To get that sweet ad revenue


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> WHY IS IT FOR TEENS


Seriously that's such bs


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> kurb my hot boys


what have i walked into


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> what have i walked into


I don't want to find out


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> what have i walked into


kurb took my hot boys


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

So much damage on the document


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> what have i walked into


Chaos document


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> kurb took my hot boys


what


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> So much damage on the document


I’m Kurbus, aka the one writing insults


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Chaos document


kurb where are my boys


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 295439
> okay what the heck is this is it connected to the bad sniffles


It’s a cursed video don’t watch it or your snoffle iwill get worse


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Seriously that's such bs


And good content gets restricted cuz it’s cutesy


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Pure chaos


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> It’s a cursed video don’t watch it or your snoffle iwill get worse


Oh no I’m watching it right now


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Cutesy
Wth


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Cutesy
> Wth


Good Kirby fan videos get shunted to Kids YouTube because Kirby is fluffy


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

This thread might go fast again


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Good Kirby fan videos get shunted to Kids YouTube because Kirby is fluffy


he is?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Wait, Kirby has fluff?


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

And fast thread it will be later


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 31, 2020)

jotaro falls into a freezing river and drowns


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

why is the shop selling 0 seashells

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020

like the contest ones

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> jotaro falls into a freezing river and drowns


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Idk..

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020

Are seashells back?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> jotaro falls into a freezing river and drowns


_*stop this hurts me emotionally*_

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020



Saltyy said:


> why is the shop selling 0 seashells
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020
> 
> ...


_*noooooooo*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Idk..
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020
> 
> Are seashells back?


No the contest ones


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Oh...
I see idk..
I thought they brought shells back


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

WHAT THE HECK the bad sniffles got a mention for like 20 seconds I feel ripped off ;-;


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 295447


_whyyyyyy_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _whyyyyyy_


: D


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> : D


D:


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 31, 2020)

rosie tries to light a fire but fails


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

I succeed at making a multitude of weapons...as a deer


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> rosie tries to light a fire but fails


_flowey grabs a sword_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

I should make a TBT Quiplash episode
Some of the prompts could be
What a pull string toy of Seastar would say
What Kurb would do if he found a gun 
What a pull string toy of Kurb would say
How Vrisnem keeps our group from exploding
How Jeremy would react if he saw the basement
and more


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I should make a TBT Quiplash episode
> Some of the prompts could be
> What a pull string toy of Seastar would say
> What Kurb would do if he found a gun
> ...


what would happen if freehelium had no memes


----------



## Seastar (Jul 31, 2020)

Okay, I'm back!
Wait, how did you guys know I reopened the document?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I should make a TBT Quiplash episode
> Some of the prompts could be
> What a pull string toy of Seastar would say
> What Kurb would do if he found a gun
> ...


How _would _Jeremy react if he saw the basement?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> what would happen if freehelium had no memes


What would happen if ohare1 didn’t like ohare


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

How would he react if he saw this and the hunger games thread

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020



Kurb said:


> What would happen if ohare1 didn’t like ohare


I become 01


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Another prompt
”How to properly use the Ink Shotgun”


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 31, 2020)

hunger games thread was great today, helped keep me happy after learning that my elderly neighbour from back home who used to let me stay at her home when i couldn't stay at mine passed recently


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

"What would happen if ProbablyNotJosuke didn't like anime"

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> hunger games thread was great today, helped keep me happy after learning that my elderly neighbour from back home who used to let me stay at her home when i couldn't stay at mine passed recently


Aww


----------



## Seastar (Jul 31, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> hunger games thread was great today, helped keep me happy after learning that my elderly neighbour from back home who used to let me stay at her home when i couldn't stay at mine passed recently


I am so sorry to hear that ;-;


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

“How the Seastar Backstory scientist must be feeling nowadays”


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> How would he react if he saw this and the hunger games thread
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020
> 
> ...


Hey, is your username pronounce O'Hare O'One?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hey, is your username pronounce O'Hare O'One?


“How to properly beat someone‘s insides out”


----------



## Seastar (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> “How the Seastar Backstory scientist must be feeling nowadays”


Maybe they're up to something...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> “How to properly beat someone‘s insides out”





Spoiler: no


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hey, is your username pronounce O'Hare O'One?


_uhhhhh_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> How _would _Jeremy react if he saw the basement?


They'd ban us all 
Not let us look at these forums again 
Close the basement 
Ban hunger games


----------



## Seastar (Jul 31, 2020)

Aw, everyone left?
It doesn't feel as funny if it's obvious which images were mine.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> They'd ban us all
> Not let us look at these forums again
> Close the basement
> Ban hunger games


What if someone @ ed him-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Aw, everyone left?
> It doesn't feel as funny if it's obvious which images were mine.


send me a link to the doc

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020



ohare01 said:


> What if someone @ ed him-


NO

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020



ohare01 said:


> What if someone @ ed him-


CURSED COMMENT NO NO NO

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020

THE WAHMEN IS INSANE

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020

aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Seastar (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What if someone @ ed him-


No, please don't...



Saltyy said:


> send me a link to the doc











						chaos
					

TBTS DOWN PANIK hello?  *aggressive brefreshing*  THIS ISN'T THE END hmm what if this means TBT 4.0? CHAOS CHAOS! Did it just go down?   AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIHHHHHHH HHHHHHHIHHHHHHH...




					docs.google.com


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Maybe they're up to something...


we should get an epilogue of that scientist tho
Anyways keep the quiplash episode prompts coming


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 31, 2020)

father tbt is a peaceful man, he follows me


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> No, please don't...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao I'm not

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> father tbt is a peaceful man, he follows me


:000000
Show me your ways


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Everyone like my one collectible


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Everyone like my one collectible


yes


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 31, 2020)

if only there was a vaporeon collectible just so kurb would have uncontrollable ptsd from me having one


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> if only there was a vaporeon collectible just so kurb would have uncontrollable ptsd from me having one


NO 
NOOOOONO NONININOJONONONONONOKNHIBBBBBBW


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> if only there was a vaporeon collectible just so kurb would have uncontrollable ptsd from me having one


Do I even want to know what the rest of that Image was


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Do I even want to know what the rest of that Image was


there was also a seperate video


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> there was also a seperate video


DM me the video on discord


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> there was also a seperate video


what


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> there was also a seperate video


Also check my @ on disc


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> DM me the video on discord


scroll up and get it lazy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

anyone know how to explain it pg-13


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 31, 2020)

0001, well aren't you special


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> scroll up and get it lazy


You only sent me an image


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> anyone know how to explain it pg-13


the video isnt as bad as the image


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> the video isnt as bad as the image


Once again 


Saltyy said:


> anyone know how to explain it pg-13


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> 0001, well aren't you special


Poggera


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Once again


impossible


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> the video isnt as bad as the image


You mean the one with Misty?


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You mean the one with Misty?


yes the transformation thing


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> anyone know how to explain it pg-13


human wants to breed with pokemon


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> human wants to breed with pokemon


^This is the best way t9 explain it without getting into the nitty gritty


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> impossible





Kurb said:


> You mean the one with Misty?





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> human wants to breed with pokemon


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Jul 31, 2020)

xhecking the thread like asked


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 295452View attachment 295451


what did I just read


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> xhecking the thread like asked


ok thanks

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020



Saltyy said:


> what did I just read


A completely normal interaction between normal humans


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what did I just read


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 31, 2020)

sonichu deep lore


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

What did I just come back to-


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what did i just read






Kurb said:


> Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020
> 
> 
> A completely normal interaction between normal humans


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> What did I just come back to-


Hell.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Hell.


I thought I was already there but it seems I’m only on the surface layer


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> What did I just come back to-


Hell MI mayoral election


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Hell MI mayoral election





Saltyy said:


> what did I just read


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Ey guys I’m still a deer


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Hell MI mayoral election


check discord


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> check discord


k


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

oh god


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

You know what I’m just gonna retreat back into the nonexistent void I live in outside this forum later gamers


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> You know what I’m just gonna retreat back into the nonexistent void I live in outside this forum later gamers


put this on my grave


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> human wants to breed with pokemon


O_O


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> O_O


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 295452View attachment 295451


That looks fun


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> That looks fun


yes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

No


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> yes


If only I could use discord to talk to more people-

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020



Saltyy said:


> No


Yes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 295452View attachment 295451


Do not have a nice day got me lol


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 31, 2020)

i now have the most powerful, moving, awe inspiring discord avatar


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

oh these are pretty cool bananas
wAAAaAaAaAaAAa


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i now have the most powerful, moving, awe inspiring discord avatar


Do share


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> oh these are pretty cool bananas
> wAAAaAaAaAaAAa


No


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> No


yes


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 31, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020

thats it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yes


Yesn't


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Yesn't


Non't


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 31, 2020)

i now have the full zelda cdi intro as my avatar


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020
> 
> thats it


I can hear this


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I can hear this


Great


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020
> 
> thats it


Well excuuuuse you, princess.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Great


I once put my nickname as Mah Boi and literally everyone wanted to call me that for 2 weeks


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Great


sent u more blessed memes


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i now have the full zelda cdi intro as my avatar


Legendary


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> sent u more blessed memes


I’m scared


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

OMG THERES A LIZARD BOI IN MY ROOM HE'S SO CUTE


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’m scared


I’m sure they’re beautiful


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> OMG THERES A LIZARD BOI IN MY ROOM HE'S SO CUTE


Once I had a cockroach in my Costa Rica room that was fun


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

My dudes how would y’all feel if I littered my dream island with pitfalls


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

That last one


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Once I had a cockroach in my Costa Rica room that was fun


We got a bat in our Mackinaw City hotel that was extremely fun too


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> We got a bat in our Mackinaw City hotel that was extremely fun too


I know how it feels to have a bat in your bedroom
Why are you looking down here?


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> That last one



so you got well over 1000 posts in the last day ive noticed


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> so you got well over 1000 posts in the last day ive noticed


yeah idk what happened


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

*eats ruffles while watching the chat*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 31, 2020)

I think the document died, so I left.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *eats ruffles while watching the chat*


I got Italian ice right now 
Who wants me to bite into it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

__





						The alphabet of TBT
					

Alphabet of tbt, anything related to tbt counts, a villager name, a user, a funny quote, anything!  Multiple word responses are allowed as long as the first word starts with the next letter.  by the way only "love" posts if they're really good/funny  if a post gets a lot of "loves" then it'll be...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Seastar (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I got Italian ice right now
> Who wants me to bite into it


O w
W h y?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> O w
> W h y?


Cuz I can


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Kurb is obsessed with violence.





Seastar said:


> _*He splatted me like a million times earlier.*_





Seastar said:


> Then you must actually have no idea what you're doing.





Seastar said:


> Kurb is talking about nitrogen and instead of telling me WHY, he is continuing to talk even more about it.





Seastar said:


> _*Leave Evwirt alone.*_





Seastar said:


> _You're the ones who don't get it._





Seastar said:


> You have no right to decide if it is





Seastar said:


> Maybe because we're not having fun.





Seastar said:


> Thinking *I* would want to do such a thing makes you even more mentally unstable.





Seastar said:


> *Why would you show us this?*





Seastar said:


> _This is not okay._





Seastar said:


> _*Why are you looking at 4chan?*_





Seastar said:


> Yeah, you have no idea what's relatable to people other than yourself.





Seastar said:


> Why do I keep getting pinged for a cursed image you made?





Seastar said:


> I think Kurb's the one who deleted the entire thing.





Seastar said:


> Now it's just Kurb destroying it and then insulting everyone...
> Uh, fun? .....
> 
> Well, I have to go now. I have pizza.


I present to you, Seastar yelling at me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I present to you, Seastar yelling at me


*cute*


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I present to you, Seastar yelling at me


Ouch


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I present to you, Seastar yelling at me


i like how one of those quotes was actually towards me


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *cute*


>:3


----------



## Seastar (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I present to you, Seastar yelling at me


...Most of that isn't yelling, but okay.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i like how one of those quotes was actually towards me


Which one?

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020



Seastar said:


> ...Most of that isn't yelling, but okay.


It was me just saying that because i dont know what word to use


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Which one?


im pretty sure "why did you show us that" was because i put a sliver of the vaporeon thing up


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ...Most of that isn't yelling, but okay.


Calling him out then

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> im pretty sure "why did you show us that" was because i put a sliver of the vaporeon thing up


I never actually saw it-


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> im pretty sure "why did you show us that" was because i put a sliver of the vaporeon thing up


Oh yeah that one


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Oh yeah that one





ohare01 said:


> I never actually saw it-


----------



## Seastar (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I never actually saw it-


It was very cursed... and not appropriate.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> It was very cursed... and not appropriate.


Oh

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020

I'm kinda curious..


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

The internet sure is something


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I present to you, Seastar yelling at me


these quotes physically hurt me 0/10


----------



## Seastar (Jul 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> these quotes physically hurt me 0/10


Sorry...


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 31, 2020)

dont worry seastar, kurb is afraid of me, so he yells at me a lot too : )


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Sorry...


no its ok


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> kurb is an arsonist and a cephalopod killer


Ptutting this on my profile


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

dumb question but am I scary or mean when I'm mad


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> kurb is an arsonist and a cephalopod killer


facts


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> dont worry seastar, kurb is afraid of me, so he yells at me a lot too : )


He just wants to shoot me...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> He just wants to shoot me...


Also this


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

@Kurb what do you think of me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

tbh I just like shooting things personally


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Kurb what do you think of me


Chill person


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Kurb what do you think of me


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Chill person


: D
_my dream_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Chill person


What about moi


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> tbh I just like shooting things personally


Yea ya want to shoot me too


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 31, 2020)

Imagine seeing all these posts in this thread without any context... We all be looking crazy lol.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

some person


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Kurb what do you think of me


hmm I gotta know too


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> What about moi


Nice friend


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> some person


'-'


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Imagine seeing all these posts in this thread without any context... We all be looking crazy lol.


Because we are crazy d u h


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> hmm I gotta know too


Murdered me sixteen times in Hunger Games


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Because we are crazy d u h


^


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Putting more quotes on my profile


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 31, 2020)

kur 🅱  what do you think of me


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> kur 🅱  what do you think of me


mr picasso


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Nice friend


Oh wowzers gracias


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> kur 🅱  what do you think of me


I'd say the most chill one here along with Pinkshade
And funny without even trying for both of you


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> mr picasso


thabks


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> thabks


Tha🅱 ks


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'd say the most chill one here along with Pinkshade
> And funny without even trying for both of you


*wow kurb I didn't know you got a user change*


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *wow kurb I didn't know you got a user change*


_what
do I sound like him-_


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 31, 2020)

everyone wants to know what kurb thinks, how about what the outsider thinks


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 31, 2020)

@everyone judge me


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 31, 2020)

Here’s a F1 meme no one absolutely understands: sinalla


----------



## Seastar (Jul 31, 2020)

I'm dying of laughter over something unrelated help.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

I- I was just putting in my 2 cents


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _what
> do I sound like him-_


If that’s the case we all sound like him
Cause
Text
And no sound


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 31, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> @everyone judge me


cool and funny and likes punchy and cool


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> @everyone judge me


Killed me


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> @everyone judge me


Kinda crazy but cool


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> kur 🅱what do you think of me





ohare01 said:


> _what
> do I sound like him-_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Here’s a F1 meme no one absolutely understands: s🅱inalla


hahahahHAHAHAHA B FUNNY AHAHAHJAHJHAJHAJHJAHJAHJAHJAHJAHJAHKSJGLHJKH.JKCHDKLUJ. DFHSICDSLKJSO;LFPIO;LPFDAIJOP;LFDSJKLFJDZLKJFDSZIOUFIODUSIOFUDSIOFSD


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> @everyone judge me


Chill and a good friend uwu

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020



Saltyy said:


> .


iwasjustputtinginmytwocents


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

What do yall think about _me_


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> hahahahHAHAHAHA B FUNNY AHAHAHJAHJHAJHAJHJAHJAHJAHJAHJAHJAHKSJGLHJKH.JKCHDKLUJ. DFHSICDSLKJSO;LFPIO;LPFDAIJOP;LFDSJKLFJDZLKJFDSZIOUFIODUSIOFUDSIOFSD


Whoa there have a Snickers, bud. All better now?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> @everyone judge me


one of the best TBT members 
has no flaws bc she's the best


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> kurb is an arsonist and a cephalopod killer


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> hahahahHAHAHAHA B FUNNY AHAHAHJAHJHAJHAJHJAHJAHJAHJAHJAHJAHKSJGLHJKH.JKCHDKLUJ. DFHSICDSLKJSO;LFPIO;LPFDAIJOP;LFDSJKLFJDZLKJFDSZIOUFIODUSIOFUDSIOFSD


Why did this make me laugh


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> What do yall think about _me_


yes


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Whoa there have a Snickers, bud. All better now?


probably
although im just mentally unstable in general

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> yes


Good answer!


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Why did this make me laugh


_hehe cause loud/yelling = funni this is a certified reddit moment_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> What do yall think about _me_


You took my boys


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> What do yall think about _me_


Let's see
1. Funny
2. Violent
3. Code master

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _hehe cause loud/yelling = funni this is a certified reddit moment_


_shut_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Let's see
> 1. Funny
> 2. Violent
> 3. Code master
> ...


Placing this on my profile


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> What do yall think about _me_


Interesting programmer guy when you’re not trying to kill me


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> What do yall think about _me_


violent tf2 code man


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Let's see
> 1. Funny
> 2. Violent
> 3. Code master
> ...


_*insert loud bass boost of big chungus theme* haha funni_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> violent tf2 code man


LMAO IM DEAD

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*insert loud bass boost of big chungus theme* haha funni_


_shut_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> What do yall think about _me_


Violent in an annoying way but by God are you a man of culture


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

YOUR MOM

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Violent in an annoying way but by God are you a man of culture


What makes you say that?


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> YOUR MOM


doin your mom
doin your mom


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Ok what do you guys think of me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

*you’re


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> doin your mom
> doin your mom


Pooger


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

what do you guys think of my sodium self


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> What makes you say that?


_he will quote every time you did a violence_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what do you guys think of my sodium self


saltyy


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ok what do you guys think of me


friendly


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ok what do you guys think of me


*jesus intensifies*


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> friendly


C:

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020



Saltyy said:


> *jesus intensifies*


_wow_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> YOUR MOM
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020
> 
> ...


_Why did this make me think of that one Regular Show episode

Also because excessive violence even if it’s roleplaying is kinda annoying imo though you play TF2 and i respect that_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ok what do you guys think of me





Saltyy said:


> what do you guys think of my sodium self


You are literally the best TBT memebers
Fun chill and saltyy mwhaha bad joke


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what do you guys think of my sodium self


good on fries


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> doin your mom
> doin your mom




	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> You are literally the best TBT memebers
> Fun chill and saltyy


HI I’M RIGHT HERE


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what do you guys think of my sodium self


Pretty cool but also violent


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ok what do you guys think of me


,,,hhhhrg frend.,, <3


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> You are literally the best TBT memebers
> Fun chill and saltyy mwhaha bad joke


: D

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> ,,,hhhhrg frend.,, <3


ik what you mean ily too<3


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> : D
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020
> 
> ...


: D


----------



## Seastar (Jul 31, 2020)

What does everyone think of me...?


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 295468


honestly should've used that krabs pic for hunger games


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ok what do you guys think of me


One of the coolest people online


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> : D


:3


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What does everyone think of me...?


_It’s sometimes hard to tell if you’re roleplaying or you mean something but you’re chill_


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What does everyone think of me...?


very swell


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

no but seriously ohare01 > everyone else don't worry Rosie your second


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What does everyone think of me...?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What does everyone think of me...?


Super neato burrito


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> One of the coolest people online


For real-
Im honored


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

You all saw nothing


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 31, 2020)

welcome to mcdonal


----------



## Seastar (Jul 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _It’s sometimes hard to tell if you’re roleplaying or you mean something but you’re chill_


Sometimes I'm doing both.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What does everyone think of me...?


Really chill person to hang out with


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What does everyone think of me...?


Awesome


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Is that legal


No


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no but seriously ohare01 > everyone else don't worry Rosie your second


_qhqggqgqwhqvcqqw stop  _


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 295471


are you saying she's suspicious


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Sometimes I'm doing both.


Yeah you speak in orange so often it’s hard to tell/

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020



Enxssi said:


> are you saying she's suspicious


Yes


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Illegal
> Want me to call vrisnem


NO


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 31, 2020)

but what does everyone think of me


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I come back to this


This made me chuckle


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> NO


@Vrisnem uwu


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 295471


_I had an inkling someone would use that joke ahahahaha_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 295474
> but what does everyone think of me


Someone who i want to sucker punch


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 295474
> but what does everyone think of me


Very funny and pretty chill


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Vrisnem uwu


I wanted to ping if you weren't but as long as vris comes


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Fixed


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 295474
> but what does everyone think of me


Pretty cool


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 295474
> but what does everyone think of me


Oh where to begin
Your posts are entertaining


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> doin your mom
> doin your mom


@Vrisnem 
Also this


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 295474
> but what does everyone think of me


hmm had beef with you in the past but you seem cooler now which reminds me to follow you


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 295473
> welcome to mcdonal


Hi, I’d like a double chase booger, large fleas, and a sof drincc. Thanks.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 295474
> but what does everyone think of me


Meme dealer but probably a part time drug dealer


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> hmm had beef with you in the past but you seem cooler now which reminds me to follow you


Yea I refollowed him


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> @Vrisnem
> Also this


bruh you don't want to go down alone


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> @Vrisnem
> Also this


i am just quoting the man RWJ


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

@Seastar


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i am just quoting the man RWJ


your post was 11% more tame than kurbs


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 31, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 295474
> but what does everyone think of me


local man posts images to forum


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> bruh you don't want to go down alone


If i go down, someone else is going down with me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 295476
> @Seastar


I love it

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020



Kurb said:


> If i go down, someone else is going down with me


not meeeee


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> your post was 11% more tame than kurbs


only 11?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> local man posts images to forum


cursed, images


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> local man posts images to forum


Ok what about me did you do me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> only 11?


fine 16%


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

More images


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 295477
> More images


I also love it

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020

this is my avatar now thankie


----------



## Seastar (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 295476
> @Seastar






I used this once.


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 31, 2020)

do not forget marios brother


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Also kirby with a gun cult


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I also love it
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020
> 
> this is my avatar now thankie


Oh no you have a gun


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ok what about me did you do me


Ultimate JJBA Fan
haha im just kidding ultimate chadette


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 31, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 295479
> do not forget marios brother


Ahh yes, green Mario.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 295480
> Also kirby with a gun cult


is it bad that I kinda want that plushie pillow you put your head in


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Ahh yes, green Mario.


G R E E N M A R I O R E Q U I R E S A S A C R I F I C E


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Ultimate JJBA Fan
> haha im just kidding ultimate chadette


_cough cough_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Ultimate JJBA Fan
> haha im just kidding ultimate chadette


;D


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 295479
> do not forget marios brother


Luegi


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Ultimate JJBA Fan
> haha im just kidding ultimate chadette


why am still sad mortgage I payed it


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _cough cough_


If you see in the white text I'm actually ultimate chadette
And in her sig you're ultimate chad
she did that on purpose


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> If you see in the white text I'm actually ultimate chadette
> And in her sig you're ultimate chad
> she did that on purpose


hMMMMMMM


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> why am still sad mortgage I payed it


I do not pay mortgage


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> If you see in the white text I'm actually ultimate chadette
> And in her sig you're ultimate chad
> she did that on purpose


: D


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 31, 2020)

if spongebob is added to my hunger games this will be his picture


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I do not pay mortgage


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> : D


:3


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 295482
> if spongebob is added to my hunger games this will be his picture


WHY


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 295482
> if spongebob is added to my hunger games this will be his picture


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 295482
> if spongebob is added to my hunger games this will be his picture


kill it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 295484


I don’t pay taxes either


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> View attachment 295485


Beautiful


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> View attachment 295485


Yes


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

DONE


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

_Hasn’t there already been a kirby cult_


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 31, 2020)

nothing wrong with that picture idk what you guys are talking about


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Hasn’t there already been a kirby cult_


_yeah can we not
if there's a Kirby cult tho I have an excuse to make Jotaro Kirby_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

@ohare01 @ProbablyNotJosuke 


You’re welcome


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _yeah can we not
> if there's a Kirby cult tho I have an excuse to make Jotaro Kirby_


Kirby cult _but guns_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> @ohare01 @ProbablyNotJosuke View attachment 295488
> You’re welcome


_I-_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Kirby cult _but guns_


I'm not joining that cult.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Kirby cult _but guns_


_*why do you include guns in everything*_


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> why am still sad mortgage I payed it


is your home still unhappy


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

I have made my contributions now I return to my rat hole farewell my friends


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t pay taxes either


I mean it’s not like they can take me to prison twice lol I’m already being punished XD


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> @ohare01 @ProbablyNotJosuke View attachment 295488
> You’re welcome


Kirjo’s Bizarre Adventure: Popstardust Crusaders


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Kirjo’s Bizarre Adventure: Popstardust Crusaders


_that Kirby is very cursed and I am conflicted_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

As a GnW main


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

My dudes how many of y’all have a reusable water bottle I wanna make sure you’re well hydrated


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> As a GnW main
> View attachment 295492


Kirby dark theme


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> As a GnW main
> View attachment 295492


Same so thats cool

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> My dudes how many of y’all have a reusable water bottle I wanna make sure you’re well hydrated


I don't


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> My dudes how many of y’all have a reusable water bottle I wanna make sure you’re well hydrated


I have a gallon of water next to me right now never underestimate my dedication to hydration again


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Same so thats cool
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020
> 
> ...


_drincc water pls_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

GUYS
I THINK SEASTAR MIGHT BE A REAL HUMAN BEING
THAT ISN’T AN INKLING


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _drincc water pls_


Yesh become hydrated


----------



## Seastar (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 295489


Isn't that Joker Kirby?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _drincc water pls_


But I don't feel like getting up :v



Kurb said:


> GUYS
> I THINK SEASTAR MIGHT BE A REAL HUMAN BEING
> THAT ISN’T AN INKLING


Thanks captain obvious


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yesh become hydrated


i drink like 3 litres a day lol


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yesh become hydrated


No


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> GUYS
> I THINK SEASTAR MIGHT BE A REAL HUMAN BEING
> THAT ISN’T AN INKLING





Seastar said:


> Isn't that Joker Kirby?


Answer the question

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020



ohare01 said:


> But I don't feel like getting up :v
> 
> 
> Thanks captain obvious


It’s a joke mr hair


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Same so thats cool
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020
> 
> ...


If you do not properly hydrated yourself I will personally flood your house with Fiji water with your only escape being to drink it _all_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> GUYS
> I THINK SEASTAR MIGHT BE A REAL HUMAN BEING
> THAT ISN’T AN INKLING


Yeah, because the Inkling is named _Ribbon. _Not Seastar.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Yeah, because the Inkling is named _Ribbon. _Not Seastar.


Okay now I’m confused


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> If you do not properly hydrated yourself I will personally flood your house with Fiji water with your only escape being to drink it _all_


_*then do it*_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> But I don't feel like getting up :v
> 
> 
> Thanks captain obvious


_Coward_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*then do it*_


*Bet*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Okay now I’m confused


I'm not Seastar.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

_*Hydrate or else i’ll tell you about more messed up JoJo stands*_


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 31, 2020)

notorious b i g is the most cursed jojo stand


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 31, 2020)

I have to boil water in Evwirt


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*Hydrate or else i’ll tell you about more messed up JoJo stands*_


_*you better not*_



Pinkshade said:


> *Bet*


*do it coward*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

Y’all like my new signature?


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Y’all like my new signature?


no


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Y’all like my new signature?


It's kinda boring but I guess


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*you better not*_
> 
> 
> *do it coward*


_*Then hydrate or i tell you what happened to Gelato and Sorbet*_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

What do i add to my signature then


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> notorious b i g is the most cursed jojo stand


@ProbablyNotJosuke do I want to know

	Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*Then hydrate or i tell you what happened to Gelato and Sorbet*_


What-


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 1, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @ProbablyNotJosuke do I want to know
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020
> 
> ...


it doesnt even activate until the user is dead, and its basically invincible its just a big mass that gets larger


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 1, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @ProbablyNotJosuke do I want to know
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020
> 
> ...


Notorious Big is kinda tame but now what happened to the dessert dudes is messed up


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

We all need to hydrate


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Notorious Big is kinda tame but now what happened to the dessert dudes is messed up


*I'm curious now*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> We all need to hydrate


Agreed but someone wants to be a coward


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

Aaaaa
Wave 2
Time to do intense terraforming since I may have came up with a plan


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

What do i need to add to my signature to make it slightly better
Right now it’s designed to be compact


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 1, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *I'm curious now*


_Yeah you’re gonna regret wanting to know and just get water_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> What do i need to add to my signature to make it slightly better
> Right now it’s designed to be compact


doug walker


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> What do i need to add to my signature to make it slightly better
> Right now it’s designed to be compact


quote the quote


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

I was thinking of doing a cafe...
Maybe with star stuff? Idk, maybe it’s a sink cafe..


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Yeah you’re gonna regret wanting to know and just get water_


How about I get water and you still tell me? In a spoiler :3


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> doug walker


No
literally anything but that

	Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020



Enxssi said:


> quote the quote


What quote


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

Wave 2...


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> What quote


yes


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> yes


*clapclapclap*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

_I'm dying_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I should make a TBT Quiplash episode
> Some of the prompts could be
> What a pull string toy of Seastar would say
> What Kurb would do if he found a gun
> ...


I’m gonna actually do this


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’m gonna actually do this


Y e s


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

Cool


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

I have Quiplash on my xbox which is in a different dimension atm so later


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 1, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> How about I get water and you still tell me? In a spoiler :3


_Dude trust me if you think Talking Heads is bad you’re gonna have nightmares though i’m not gonna send you any image of it cause i’d totally get banned so maybe not_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020



Kurb said:


> I’m gonna actually do this


My favorite reality tv show


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

I’m probably gonna get banned for posting that song
Goodbye


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

How is our tbt project animated series going though...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> How is our tbt project animated series going though...


......


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 1, 2020)

"how would kurb be if freehelium wasn't around to 1up him?"


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Dude trust me if you think Talking Heads is bad you’re gonna have nightmares though i’m not gonna send you any image of it cause i’d totally get banned so maybe not_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020
> 
> ...


I want to know, I'm intrigued
what if I look it up myself instead


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 1, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Talking Heads_


aren't talking heads the thing that pops up in a commentary video


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Pls no ban Vrisnem


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 1, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I want to know, I'm intrigued
> what if I look it up myself instead


_Great how bout i send the clip then_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> "how would kurb be if freehelium wasn't around to 1up him?"


Dead in a ditch probably

	Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Great how bout i send the clip then_


Send it to me too


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

When I see that term I think of those apple 3d emojis


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

Okay, good luck Kurb.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Dead in a ditch probably


 

it has been a while since ive seen jojos i dont even remember what talking head does


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 1, 2020)

confession: i haven't been watching the videos youguys send to the chat


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 1, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> confession: i haven't been watching the videos youguys send to the chat


how dare you


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

I may have done the same
in other gc’s


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 1, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> it has been a while since ive seen jojos i dont even remember what talking head does


of course it's a jojo reference


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> confession: i haven't been watching the videos youguys send to the chat


_g a s p
same for kurb's vids_


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

Same as well


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Our current prompts
What a pull string toy of Seastar would say
What Kurb would do if he found a gun
What a pull string toy of Kurb would say
How Vrisnem keeps our group from exploding
How Jeremy would react if he saw the basement
WHat the scientist in Seastar’s backstory is doing now
(adding more as i edit)


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 1, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> it's a jojo reference isn't it


breathing is a jojo reference, sleeping is a jojo reference, seeing shapes in clouds is a jojo reference


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> confession: i haven't been watching the videos youguys send to the chat


Honestly same lol


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Great how bout i send the clip then_


Uhhhh can't you just explain it-


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

Posting in forums is a reference
Everything you do is a reference


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 1, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> breathing is a jojo reference, sleeping is a jojo reference, seeing shapes in clouds is a jojo reference


i knew it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> breathing is a jojo reference, sleeping is a jojo reference, seeing shapes in clouds is a jojo reference


Everything is a jojo reference

	Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Posting in forums is a reference
> Everything you do is a reference


_exactly_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Pls no ban Vrisnem


Pls


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

I wish NH added more pattern slots
I think I will go intense this time on the decorating...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Is the forest a reference?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Our current prompts
> What a pull string toy of Seastar would say
> What Kurb would do if he found a gun
> What a pull string toy of Kurb would say
> ...


Woomy
mass genocide
split the room
by telling us to stay on topic
AAAAAAAAAAA
doing science thing


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

Milk is a reference


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Woomy
> mass genocide
> split the room
> by telling us to stay on topic
> ...


Nice but would those win


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I wish NH added more pattern slots
> I think I will go intense this time on the decorating...


What are ya going for with your builds? I’m so excited to make nature builds but my island is like 3 days old


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 1, 2020)

cable towers are a jojo reference, rock paper scissors is a jojo reference, flies are a jojo reference


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> confession: i haven't been watching the videos youguys send to the chat


I haven't either but it's because my headphones are broken and I'd rather not have anyone else hear it...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> cable towers are a jojo reference, rock paper scissors is a jojo reference, flies are a jojo reference


Your mom’s a jojo reference
jk


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 1, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I haven't either but it's because my headphones are broken and I'd rather not have anyone else hear it...


at least you have a reason


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What are ya going for with your builds? I’m so excited to make nature builds but my island is like 3 days old


Wave 2: the cafe event
I’m drowning in custom patterns and I somewhat envy few of the submissions.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Your mom’s a jojo reference
> jk


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Guys it’s august now


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

Fishing is a reference


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 1, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> cable towers are a jojo reference, rock paper scissors is a jojo reference, flies are a jojo reference


The sun, the world, Italy, Egypt, being in space is all a JoIo reference


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

Yeah I know
August is a reference


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 1, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Fishing is a reference


Yea actually that too


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

Reality is a reference


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Wave 2: the cafe event
> I’m drowning in custom patterns and I somewhat envy few of the submissions.


Oh darn I’m probably not going to be able to do that immediately...


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Guys it’s august now


no it's not


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

Yeah... I have to clean my slots a bit...


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 1, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> The sun, the world, Italy, Egypt, being in space is all a JoIo reference


what is jolo


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 1, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Reality is a reference


The World Over Heaven exists in JoJo so yes


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

For me it’s now August


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 1, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> what is jolo


It’s like those caramel filled chocolate candies


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> no it's not
> View attachment 295497


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

everything is


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 1, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> It’s like those caramel filled chocolate candies


Uhhh this thing


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 295498


jesus christ man close some tabs no wonder your tablet is always dying
also inkling dfefinition


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 1, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Uhhh this thingView attachment 295499


not bizarre at all 0/10 araki is a fraud


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Uhhh this thingView attachment 295499


Those are my favorite
Gibe


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Ooh wait I might be able to actually (on Arctin-Evwirt would be awful right now)


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 1, 2020)

anyone remember the rolo mini thing at DQ


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 1, 2020)

ok, what is with you guys and seemingly all having tablets tho lol


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 1, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> ok, what is with you guys and seemingly all having tablets tho lol


haha big phone go brrrr


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 1, 2020)

Jokes on you i have a phone


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

I only have a laptop.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 1, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Jokes on you i have a phone


like the average person

	Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020



Seastar said:


> I only have a laptop.


also normal


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Usually what my tabs look like


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 1, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> like the average person


Sometimes being average is better then being some weirdo with unrealistic dreams


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 1, 2020)

i never saw the appeal of tablets tbh lol, i guess if you're an artist they're worth it but otherwise?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Aaw but I’m more of a nature dude lol


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 1, 2020)

_it does the same thing_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Aaw but I’m more of a nature dude lol


So you basically send messages via pidgeon


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 295501
> Usually what my tabs look like


hold up.

do you

not have

DISCORD AS AN APP


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> ok, what is with you guys and seemingly all having tablets tho lol


I just use my phone but I do have a tablet


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Y’all’d scream at how many tabs I have on my phone


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 1, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> So you basically send messages via pidgeon


Wild Child is a Disney princess confirmed


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 1, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> So you basically send messages via pidgeon


yeah, matty only has a twitter


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

with the shampoo i’ll give it to you all
yeah
rinse you goor i made you look tall

	Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> hold up.
> 
> do you
> 
> ...


Long story
But no


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 1, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> hold up.
> 
> do you
> 
> ...


smh @Kurb


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Sometimes being average is better then being some weirdo with unrealistic dreams


That kinda describes me, though-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> So you basically send messages via pidgeon


More like I’m screaming from the edge of the forest


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> with the shampoo i’ll give it to you all
> yeah
> rinse you goor i made you look tall
> 
> ...



okay you call me cursed but using browser discord on a mobile device is so repulsively cursed i can't even comprehend it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> okay you call me cursed but using browser discord on a mobile device is so repulsively cursed i can't even comprehend it


: )


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> yeah, matty only has a twitter


Pigeons hate me


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Pigeons hate me


o


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289416120651276289


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> o


Yea I also have no paper


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 1, 2020)

in the 3 years ive used discord, i know i know ive been using it since you guys were still in elementary school yes...
i have never
ever
EVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

used the browser version


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> More like I’m screaming from the edge of the forest


Or you chop wood in morse code


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> in the 3 years ive used discord, i know i know ive been using it since you guys were still in elementary school yes...
> i have never
> ever
> EVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> ...


Plsstopkthxbai


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 1, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Or you chop wood in morse code


Revolutionary


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Plsstopkthxbai


the browser version even tells you

"download the app"


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Or you chop wood in morse code


I love this


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Or you chop wood in morse code


I’ve tried that but I only have ...- - -... down


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> the browser version even tells you
> 
> "download the app"


pls stop


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

Josuke is explaining jojo thing to me and idk what to expect


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Is no one gonna mention my tweet


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Is no one gonna mention my tweet


Guess not


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289416120651276289Here it is again


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Is no one gonna mention my tweet


What even

	Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020



Kurb said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289416120651276289Here it is again





ohare01 said:


> What even


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What even
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020


What?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 1, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What even
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020


Why’d I follow this dude


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289416120651276289Here it is again


i replied


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

The funny thing is I’m actually chopping wood in NH right now


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i replied


i replied 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289417427328016385


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i replied
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289417427328016385


did it really fly over your head


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> did it really fly over your head


No i’ve watched it


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> No i’ve watched it


thank god


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

Going over the hassle of digging flowers and breaking shovels in NH
To make room for my cafe


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Imma go watch Demolition Ranch


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Going over the hassle of digging flowers and breaking shovels in NH
> To make room for my cafe


I moved a metric ton of wildflowers to Evwirt so I think I have space for a cafe in Arctin now lol


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

I regret asking Josuke what happened to those two


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I moved a metric ton of wildflowers to Evwirt so I think I have space for a cafe in Arctin now lol


Are you participating in wave 2?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 1, 2020)

krub is chaotic evil


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Are you participating in wave 2?


I want that blue shell :3

	Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020



Enxssi said:


> krub is chaotic evil


I’m chaotic good


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 1, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> krub is chaotic evil


i am lawful evil


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> krub is chaotic evil


Yes

What am i


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

What am I
Alignment table confirmed?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 1, 2020)

i am going to sleep


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> krub is chaotic evil


this


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 1, 2020)

_Ahaha what am I_


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

Texas


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 295503
> _Ahaha what am I_


_*stupid*_
_nah uwu_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 1, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*stupid*_
> _nah uwu_


_No i’m texas_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 1, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _No i’m texas_


whats the difference


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

Cowboy


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _No i’m texas_


_*w h a t s t h e d i f f e r e n c e*_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> whats the difference


Gosh dangit


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

Texas Cowboys


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

So take this picture of my cats


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 295503
> _Ahaha what am I_


Tecksus


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

Cute #9867


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Cute #9867


Is that your discord


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

No I was referring to the cats from Ohare’s post

	Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020

I think I’m going to add an infinity pool to the cafe


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 1, 2020)

llawful neutral chaotic

seastarohare01mattyfrogslimeclockwisepinkshadeprobablynotjosukefreeheliumkurb
good
neutral
evil


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Guys I have an idea but it’s going to require like 80+ pitfall seeds


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Guys I have an idea but it’s going to require like 80+ pitfall seeds


what are you up to


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> llawful neutral chaotic
> 
> seastarohare01pinkshadefrogslimeclockwisemattyprobablynotjosukefreeheliumkurb
> good
> ...


Hey Pinkshade and I should be swapped she tried shooting me

	Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020



Enxssi said:


> what are you up to


Don’t worry about it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Illegal shotgun.
My dreams have came true.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> llawful neutral chaotic
> 
> seastarohare01pinkshadefrogslimeclockwisemattyprobablynotjosukefreeheliumkurb
> good
> ...


Why is Josuke lawful evil


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

Neutral neutral
Maybe I should bring the title “Neutral“ back
But it fitted well with the old icon...
Who cares anyways...


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 1, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Why is Josuke lawful evil


_i will never forget the skeleton incident_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _i will never forget the skeleton incident_


_but he's so sweet and- um I mean fair point_


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

Hatching skeletons

	Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020

I found a not even secret way to hide text...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

@Enxssi am I neutral because I evade taxes? Cuz Pinkshade teamed with Kurb to try and snipe me


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Hatching skeletons
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020
> 
> I found a not even secret way to hide text...


I hate you so much


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I hate you so much


We love you too, Kurb❤


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 1, 2020)

guys I'm back!


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

Same


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> guys I'm back!


Hello


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> guys I'm back!


I have a plan but it requires like 80+ pitfalls


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Hello


Hello code master


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I hate you so much


I like how Clockwise "loved" that


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I have a plan but it requires like 80+ pitfalls


What


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What


:3


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

Hello... I'm falling asleep now...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

It’s close to bed o’clock for me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> :3


are you gonna pitfall me?

please don't.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> are you gonna pitfall me?
> 
> please don't.


It’s not that bad


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

It's midnight... I don't remember still being here that late last night...


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

I want pitfall every acre of my town and see the reaction of all my villagers whether I like them or not


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 1, 2020)

Why me


Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s not that bad


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I want pitfall every acre of my town and see the reaction of all my villagers whether I like them or not


Good. As a prisoner of Evwirt I have become a king of pitfalls

	Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020



Saltyy said:


> Why me


Not just you tho


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

I want to see everything going on


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Seastar said:


> It's midnight... I don't remember still being here that late last night...


Yeah you got off at 11
Anyways more videos


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Yeah you got off at 11
> Anyways more videos


*fortniters intensify*


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

_What a waste of soda_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *fortniters intensify*


No


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> No


Yes


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

Some desperate person could've had that drink


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Some desperate person could've had that drink


Was there cola abuse


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

_I don't know what's going on._


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

I haven’t watched the video, but I see the guy in the thumbnail pouring soda on his gun


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _I don't know what's going on._


I need to get supplies for a metric ton of pitfall seeds


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

Well I haven’t got the diy on my main, yet my other account has it.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Well I haven’t got the diy on my main, yet my other account has it.


Check my signature for a cool tip on that >:3


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> _What a waste of soda_


He’s _cleaning his gun_
And rusting it at the same time
Iron+moisture+oxide


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> He’s _cleaning his gun_
> And rusting it at the same time
> Iron+moisture+oxide


_Why is he doing that?_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _Why is he doing that?_


For cola abuse ;-;


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _Why is he doing that?_


because they’re joking about how AR users say they can clean their gun with anything


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

Just like cleaning a toilet with Coke


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

Hmm... okay then. Seems like waste.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Hey guys don’t game end me for this but Coca Cola cake is amazing


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hey guys don’t game end me for this but Coca Cola cake is amazing


That exists?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

How to properly microwave your pizza
place pizza in microwave alongside flashbang 
turn microwave on

pizza is now cooked


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Seastar said:


> That exists?


Yup and it’s delicious


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

Spoiler: JoJo spoilers for anyone who watches or reads



I just found out Jotaro dies in part 6 and I'm actually about to cry


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Spoiler: JoJo spoilers for anyone who watches or reads
> 
> 
> 
> I just found out Jotaro dies in part 6 and I'm actually about to cry


Ouch...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Ouch...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

I’m looking at a video for inspiration for my island and I really want to go to Yellowstone again


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Spoiler: JoJo spoilers for anyone who watches or reads
> 
> 
> 
> I just found out Jotaro dies in part 6 and I'm actually about to cry


Sad...
I though he was protagonist


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

I'm looking at stuff that is just putting me in the mood for Pokemon Diamond/Pearl/Platinum...
Meh...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

I'm actually really upset :c


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

He got that Final Fantasy sword


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm actually really upset :c


Sad...

	Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020



Kurb said:


> He got that Final Fantasy sword


He stole from Cloud


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Sad...


I just..


Spoiler: Spoilers again



I thought that he was still alive and finding out that he's not was just a punch in the face. My heart literally shattered


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Oy I just wanna go back to WY/ID again that was so amazing when we went


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 1, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> llawful neutral chaotic
> 
> seastarohare01mattyfrogslimeclockwisepinkshadeprobablynotjosukefreeheliumkurb
> good
> ...


Yeah i guess i can see myself as that


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Yeah i guess i can see myself as that


_no_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> llawful neutral chaotic
> 
> seastarohare01mattyfrogslimeclockwisepinkshadeprobablynotjosukefreeheliumkurb
> good
> ...


Ya fixed it


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ya fixed it


Again i can live with that


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

*



*when you eat Taco Bell


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Again i can live with that


No its more like lawful good
_not _evil


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

Cool


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 1, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _no_


_Skeleton hatching, that wack drawing battle, the JoJo memes_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Skeleton hatching, that wack drawing battle, the JoJo memes_


_*no
idc what you say
lawful good in my eyes >:C*_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

PUPUPPUPUPUPUPUPPUPUPPPPPPPPPPPPUPUPUPUPUPUPPUPUPUPUPUP


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *when you eat Taco Bell


_What is going on?_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _What is going on?_


He’s shooting toilet seats


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> He’s shooting toilet seats


Why-


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Why-


Because he can


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Because he can


_fair enough, carry on_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

I also realized that Evwirt is supposed to be temperate/Evergreen and not tropical so imma have to get rid of my palms


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

”..You got the money?”
”If you got the catnip, i do.”


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

I don't even know what I'm doing with my island


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't even know what I'm doing with my island


I like how the second pokemon in your signature is literally broken


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I like how the second pokemon in your signature is literally broken


Oh, that Floette randomly breaks and I don't know why. Blame Poliwager.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I also realized that Evwirt is supposed to be temperate/Evergreen and not tropical so imma have to get rid of my palms


Aaaaand my bamboo too. I know peeps might say I’m not diverse enough in my foliage but y’all aren’t seeing palms in Idaho naturally


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh, that Floette randomly breaks and I don't know why. Blame Poliwager.


It’s probably because the code is so volatile it breaks at any moment


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> It’s probably because the code is so volatile it breaks at any moment


Or that website just goes down. Who knows?


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

Fiery toilet


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Or that website just goes down. Who knows?






No, the main isn’t down. It’s just really fragile


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Fiery toilet


Wait _what?_


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

I was reminded of fiery toilet after hearing the concept of shooting toilet seats


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

i need to have a few words with the Poliwager devs


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

Oh


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i need to have a few words with the Poliwager devs


That site barely has anyone online when I go there. Maybe don't bother.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Seastar said:


> That site barely has anyone online when I go there. Maybe don't bother.


They probably abandoned the site way back when


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

Is it dead?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> They probably abandoned the site way back when





Clockwise said:


> Is it dead?


Lol no, the admin is still there and updates it.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

This site’s 404 page needs some spice added to it


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> This site’s 404 page needs some spice added to it


I miss when websites usually had fun 404 errors... Like Neopets.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I miss when websites usually had fun 404 errors... Like Neopets.


Most still do since it’s the most common HTTP status code
or 451 if you live in north korea 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020





My eyes are _*burning *_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 295531
> My eyes are _*burning *_


They used to look way better than that mess...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Seastar said:


> They used to look way better than that mess...


I agree. Literally any other color schema would be better than that _mess_


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

That error looks strange.
Too red for me.
Also will brb anytime


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I agree. Literally any other color schema would be better than that _mess_


Ah, I'm sad now. It appears the old version is lost... Except for this uh... screenshot with commentary on it...


Spoiler: What even happened to the image quality omg


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

That looks cooler than the new one


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

I‘m back and uh
Nice going there, you two


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

The old version had different possible images and messages... I miss it so much...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

HTTP is so friggin weird, man...

	Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020




I don’t even...l.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 295534
> HTTP is so friggin weird, man...
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020
> ...


I have the strangest feeling I saw the teapot one on Pokefarm. But maybe I'm crazy.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I have the strangest feeling I saw the teapot one on Pokefarm. But maybe I'm crazy.


It’s literally a request to _*brew tea. *_It was probably an april fools joke


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> It’s literally a request to _*brew tea. *_It was probably an april fools joke


I think it came up for a page I didn't have access to while being a newbie... Hmm...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I think it came up for a page I didn't have access to while being a newbie... Hmm...


that’d be


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

O H
O k a y


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

HTTP is literally number ping pong


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

Hmm... I think everyone went to bed...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

I usually head to bed around 4


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

I usually just go to bed when I'm sleepy... I can't seem to keep a consistent schedule.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

I'm still awake I was watching YouTube

I'm still sad about Jotaro though..


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Ohare was lurking during our midnight chat about HTTP


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Ohare was lurking during our midnight chat about HTTP


Yeye


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

I should actually go to bed, though...
I'm really falling asleep now...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I should actually go to bed, though...
> I'm really falling asleep now...


Ok, goodnight


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I should actually go to bed, though...
> I'm really falling asleep now...


alright gn


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I usually head to bed around 4


Why is this me


----------



## Chris (Aug 1, 2020)

I'm already awake for the day and some of you haven't even gone to bed. Terrible.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm already awake for the day and some of you haven't even gone to bed. Terrible.


Vrisnem I'm addicted help


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 1, 2020)

oops i went to bed 4 hours ago but i'm still up


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

I hate this

	Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020




This is painful

	Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020




I want to choke whoever made this


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 295545
> I hate this
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020
> ...


I don't get it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I don't get it


They’re just so vague and unnecesary



Like WHAT IS THIS?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> They’re just so vague and unnecesary
> View attachment 295548
> Like WHAT IS THIS?


I wish I knew what this all meant

But I might by the end of my school year since I'm gonna learn coding.. woohoo


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I wish I knew what this all meant
> 
> But I might by the end of my school year since I'm gonna learn coding.. woohoo


Soft 404s are unacceptable and i don’t think i should have to explain why


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Soft 404s are unacceptable and i don’t think i should have to explain why


_bro how do you expect me to understand what all that means
I'm just some stupid 14 year old weeb with no life_


----------



## Chris (Aug 1, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Vrisnem I'm addicted help





lissiecat said:


> oops i went to bed 4 hours ago but i'm still up


Both of you should put your devices down and count sheep.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _bro how do you expect me to understand what all that means
> I'm just some stupid 14 year old weeb with no life_


It’s like saying “Oh, everything is fine” when everything isn’t fine


----------



## Chris (Aug 1, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _bro how do you expect me to understand what all that means
> I'm just some stupid 14 year old weeb with no life_


Don't worry. I'm twice your age and don't understand it.


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

I have a timezone which right now is 2PM


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Let me try and explain in in plain english. Say you were bleeding (going to 404ing part of a website) and instead of putting a bandage on it like a normal person (returning a 404 code) you say Oh, everything is fine (returning the Ok code)


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Both of you should put your devices down and count sheep.


_I can't
it's not that easy
I've actually been on here all day nonstop from the time I woke up and I'll be on here until the time I go to bed_


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

Hm....


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Let me try and explain in in plain english. Say you were bleeding (going to 404ing part of a website) and instead of putting a bandage on it like a normal person (returning a 404 code) you say Oh, everything is fine (returning the Ok code)


Alright I kinda get it now


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

if Jeremy himself were here he’d be able to explain this better


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> if Jeremy himself were here he’d be able to explain this better


@ Jeremy
Hah just kidding I wouldn't


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

...Jeremy just put seashells in the store
In the middle of the night


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

I don't really stay up all night on the forums...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I don't really stay up all night on the forums...


I do and it's a problem


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Do you guys understand a soft 404 now


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Do you guys understand a soft 404 now


Yea lol


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yea lol


good


----------



## Chris (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ...Jeremy just put seashells in the store
> In the middle of the night


They were put up about 12hrs ago. Fun fact: it wasn't even Jeremy who did it! Justin did. Looks like regardless of who does it it still appears under Jer's name.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> good


Yeye
also you're kind of intimidating with that pfp right now for some reason


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

Finally working on wave 2
Found a way to change the default path color with custom designs


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> They were put up about 12hrs ago. Fun fact: it wasn't even Jeremy who did it! Justin did. Looks like regardless of who does it it still appears under Jer's name.


They’re still being set up i believe, and you can buy them with seashells 
They’re inflating the prices of Seashells


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

New profile pic :3
Jotaro and his stand Star Platinum


----------



## Chris (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> They’re still being set up i believe, and you can buy them with seashells
> They’re inflating the prices of Seashells


Nope, nothing has changed! They were last edited 11hrs 53mins ago. 
They can't actually be bought with seashells. There is no stock.


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

But the only problem is that the brown plank is showing...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Nope, nothing has changed! They were last edited 11hrs 7mins ago.
> They can't actually be bought with seashells. There is no stock.


Then why are they there lol?


----------



## Chris (Aug 1, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Then why are they there lol?


To tease you all with how pretty they are.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Nope, nothing has changed! They were last edited 11hrs 53mins ago.
> They can't actually be bought with seashells. There is no stock.


They say “0 seashells” which implies you’ll buy them with shells


----------



## Chris (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> They say “0 seashells” which implies you’ll buy them with shells


Look below that: 0/0 stock.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> To tease you all with how pretty they are.


_b r u h_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Look below that: 0/0 stock.


i know they’re out of stock i’m just saying why it says 0 seashells instead of 0 TBT


----------



## Chris (Aug 1, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _b r u h_


Please be nice about the shells I worked hard on those.   



Kurb said:


> i know they’re out of stock i’m just saying why it says 0 seashells instead of 0 TBT


It's cuter.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Please be nice about the shells I worked hard on those.
> 
> 
> It's cuter.


oh


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Please be nice about the shells I worked hard on those.
> 
> 
> It's cuter.


They're pretty but d a n g that's cruel
Especially considering the fact I'm not participating in either bc I'm extremely burnt out on ac
_aaaaaaa_


----------



## Chris (Aug 1, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> They're pretty but d a n g that's cruel
> Especially considering the fact I'm not participating in either bc I'm extremely burnt out on ac
> _aaaaaaa_


That's a shame. The blue shell was a participation prize for entering both rounds so was easy to get.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Putting this here for me


My headphones are working so music time :3


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Also: how do bookmarks work?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> That's a shame. The blue shell was a participation prize for entering both rounds so was easy to get.


Yea but every time I try to play ac I just end up walking around aimlessly now and am just bored out of my mind
And since I reset my catalogue is extremely small so aaaaaa I just have no motivation to play whatsoever :v
Oh well I guess


----------



## Chris (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Also: how do bookmarks work?


On TBT? You can find any posts you've bookmarked on this page.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

I’m still a little peeved about Soft 404s 
I couldve gone my entire life without knowing such a massive blunder exists


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

I'm getting tempted to download custom designs because my wood pattern looks bad


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

My two favorite songs ever


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

Trying to access the design portal if my internet can handle


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Trying to access the design portal if my internet can handle


It should be able to handle it
anyways im gonnA just listen to music now


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

Theres this path I want to use, but rip design space....

	Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020

i was able to access it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

Okay so while I was gone I was listening to The World Revolving and drew a crappy picture of Jevil




I just thought it'd be good practice


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

Got to download 2 patterns

	Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020

Looks a bit better now


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

Should I actually try to clean up then color in my Jevil drawing or leave it like that-


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

Maybe clean it up a bit.
Looks good though


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

im tired
heading to sleep soon


----------



## Chris (Aug 1, 2020)

I had planned to go back to sleep. I made the mistake of looking on here and found several little jobs that needed doing. It's now an hour and a half later and I'm wide awake.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I had planned to go back to sleep. I made the mistake of looking on here and found several little jobs that needed doing. It's now an hour and a half later and I'm wide awake.


I should sleep soon but now I'm occupied drawing and it's almost 3am
_why do I do this to myself_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I had planned to go back to sleep. I made the mistake of looking on here and found several little jobs that needed doing. It's now an hour and a half later and I'm wide awake.


I know how it feels to wake up in the middle of the night and not be able to go back to sleep


----------



## Chris (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I know how it feels to wake up in the middle of the night and not be able to go back to sleep


It is the worst.


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

So far, my entry that I have been working on is going ok so far...
I need to wait for the next day to get my panels...
Also I may need to grind for some mermaid and some shell furniture...


----------



## Chris (Aug 1, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> So far, my entry that I have been working on is going ok so far...
> I need to wait for the next day to get my panels...
> Also I may need to grind for some mermaid and some shell furniture...


Are you entering our café event?


----------



## seularin (Aug 1, 2020)

@Clockwise why did you do this to me
nvm i did this to myself


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

I finished my Jevil drawing c:


----------



## seularin (Aug 1, 2020)

what this thread is


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

seularin said:


> View attachment 295561
> 
> what this thread is


Maybe Jevil is behind it all-


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Are you entering our café event?


Yep

	Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020

This thread just keeps going fast


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Yep
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020
> 
> This thread just keeps going fast


It's not rn cause everyone is going to bed


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

Yeah Ik
Like at a specific time it goes really fast


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Yeah Ik
> Like at a specific time it goes really fast


Yea lmao
The hunger games was going super fast today too


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

We need to look for more of those simulators though...
Those are fun.


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

Pretty much later 
This or the other thread may explode


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Y’all got to page 500 without me...*sad forest noises*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

I guess I'm here? Maybe...


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 1, 2020)

Yawns


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Yea now I’m going around looking for snowballs

	Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020

Also Erik is shaping up to be a way less creepy lazy than Deli. He gave me a beehive instead of a gravestone!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Morning


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 1, 2020)

*hello*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

Good morning?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 1, 2020)

Hii. My friend showed me an awesome anime. Too bad we fell on season ep 7..we were so close toa finishing it.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020

Kakegurui is freaking awesome. I hope my friend wakes up soon so we can finish the last season. We stayed up all night to finish season one ad two..gah we're so close!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Mornin’! I’m trying to guide my mom through how to get the airport set up lol


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Morning


I have sent a gaggle of memes


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

I'm just bored... Actually waiting for my brother to wake up because Able Sisters is finally here and I want to search for the designs he saved on his phone lol


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

I couldn‘t get to sleep last night
Legit went to bed at 6:30


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I couldn‘t get to sleep last night
> Legit went to bed at 6:30


6:30 AM?
I've done that before...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 1, 2020)

I fell asleep at 5:56 am. Aaah I need to finish Kakegurui!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Do not ever talk to me about the dead ringer again Helium


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Seastar said:


> 6:30 AM?
> I've done that before...


Y’all’s are too hardcore for me. I’m hardcore for my family right now going to bed at 1 AM but my parents said at my age they stayed up till 3 AM lol


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Do not ever talk to me about the dead ringer again Helium


dead ringer is so cringe, only terrible spy players use it lol


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

My sleeping schedule just goes all over the place... I almost never have a reason to get up at a specific time, so usually I get plenty of sleep even when I go to bed at a weird time.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 1, 2020)

Kakegurui..Kakegurui..aaaah Yumeko..


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

I’ve almost eradicated cosmos off my island. Only one black cosmos remains...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

Those poor flowers...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Those poor flowers...


I’m sure the nooklings rehome ‘em


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> dead ringer is so cringe, only terrible spy players use it lol


it’s quite literally a crutch. Make a mistake, get a chance to book it. 
Anyways
Pakij


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 1, 2020)

Oh I need to check the status of my switch stuff from Amazon


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it’s quite literally a crutch. Make a mistake, get a chance to book it.
> Anyways
> Pakij
> View attachment 295635


PAKIGE IS OUT FOR DELIVERY. Now’s the time to watch like a hawk


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

I wish I could order stuff too...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 1, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I wish I could order stuff too...


Why can't you?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Spy is supposed to be careful planning not run in like a maniac and then have a get out of jail free card. Spy literally revolves around his cloak, and without it, he’s just someone to hug the payload.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Why can't you?


I don't have money.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 1, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't have money.


Oh right. Sorry. ^^;


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

_I also have to remove all my coconut trees and bamboo because I was a doofus and forgot Evwirt was a temperate forest based on Yellowstone/Yosemite  _


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 1, 2020)

I have too many hybrids on my island. I would love for someone to take them.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I have too many hybrids on my island. I would love for someone to take them.


I spent an hour and a half moving a metric ton of hybrids from Arctin to Evwirt (and what I took prolly equates to 1/3 of Arctin’s total flower population)


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

Good morning


----------



## Chris (Aug 1, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Kakegurui is freaking awesome. I hope my friend wakes up soon so we can finish the last season. We stayed up all night to finish season one ad two..gah we're so close!


I watched those when they first came out. It's absolutely mental.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I spent an hour and a half moving a metric ton of hybrids from Arctin to Evwirt (and what I took prolly equates to 1/3 of Arctin’s total flower population)


I'm just so lazy ;; I spent hours cleaning up flowers from my camp area and other areas of my island but some came back

	Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> I watched those when they first came out. It's absolutely mental.


It's so so so good. My friend showed to me last night and it's just.._wild._ Yumeko is crazy and I love her little side kick Ryota.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm just so lazy ;; I spent hours cleaning up flowers from my camp area and other areas of my island but some came back


I think my mom has more flowers than I do actually. She loves the gardening aspect of this game. You’ll probably know where her territory is when touring lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I think my mom has more flowers than I do actually. She loves the gardening aspect of this game. You’ll probably know where her territory is when touring lol


She want flowers? I'll gib flowers ;;


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Milky star said:


> She want flowers? I'll gib flowers ;;


I think we’re good for now


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I think we’re good for now


Aww man ;;


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Nothing like leftover cheese nuggets for lunch


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Nothing like leftover cheese nuggets for lunch


Cheese..nuggets?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Nothing like leftover cheese nuggets for lunch


What are cheese nuggets?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 295646


Tf-


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 295646


NO
_*This is cursed.*_


----------



## Chris (Aug 1, 2020)

My AC girlfriend said she won't go out with me if I didn't make our street look a little prettier. More demanding than my real relationship. I hate having to wait for bushes to grow. 



Spoiler


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> My AC girlfriend said she won't go out with me if I didn't make our street look a little prettier. More demanding than my real relationship. I hate having to wait for bushes to grow.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Vrisnem you’re making me jealous


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What are cheese nuggets?


It’s like pizza but with no tomato sauce and it’s cut odd. It’s AMAZING


----------



## Chris (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Vrisnem you’re making me jealous


How so?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s like pizza but with no tomato sauce and it’s cut odd. It’s AMAZING


..
that’s literally just cheese sticks


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 295646


Could you please dont


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> How so?


Your island looks so much better than mine 
and i bought NH on release


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ..
> that’s literally just cheese sticks


But it has bread and seasoning


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But it has bread and seasoning


Cheesy bread
That's good af ngl


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But it has bread and seasoning


The cheese bread stick things I know of also have that...?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Cheesy bread
> That's good af ngl


yeah that’s what i meant


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Seastar said:


> The cheese bread stick things I know of also have that...?


Tell me where you get this so I can raid

Edit cheese bread sticks.I raid the Texas toast aisle


----------



## Chris (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Your island looks so much better than mine
> and i bought NH on release


My island is an absolute mess. Apparently 23 unfortunate people have visited in a dream and I can only apologise for that.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Tell me where you get this so I can raid


Little Caesar’s have good ones 
As well as Papa Johns


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 1, 2020)

papa john knew


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Little Caesar’s have good ones
> As well as Papa Johns


I’ve tried both and they don’t compare to my local pizza place

	Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> My island is an absolute mess. Apparently 23 unfortunate people have visited in a dream and I can only apologise for that.


My new island is utter garbage right now so I need to wait several weeks before I get it up to speed lol


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 1, 2020)

we have a bootleg papa John's locally here called big daddy's (10/10 name), pizza was meh there but my only memory of the place was seeing a guy with two prosthetic legs walk out with 4 pizzas


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Tell me where you get this so I can raid
> 
> Edit cheese bread sticks.I raid the Texas toast aisle


Domino's


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 1, 2020)

Imagine putting 460 hours into acnh and your island just looks like an explosion of pain


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Just turned Light Mode on
How do people use phones like this


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Just turned Light Mode on
> How do people use phones like this


one of mankind's greatest mysteries


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Imagine putting 460 hours into acnh and your island just looks like an explosion of pain


Imagine putting 2000+ hours into NL and both of your towns look like a hoarding nightmare.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 1, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Imagine putting 2000+ hours into NL and both of your towns look like a hoarding nightmare.


Aaaaaah yiiikkes


----------



## Chris (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ve tried both and they don’t compare to my local pizza place
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020
> 
> ...



At least you have an excuse! I'm just lazy.   


Milky star said:


> Imagine putting 460 hours into acnh and your island just looks like an explosion of pain


That's a lot of hours!  I'm at 275hrs.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Imagine putting 2000+ hours into NL and both of your towns look like a hoarding nightmare.


Heh on NL my town always would be perfect fruit farms

...now on NH it’s just TREE


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 1, 2020)

Aaahh I wanna finish Kakergurui but I don't wanna wake my friend up to ask about it..

	Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> At least you have an excuse! I'm just lazy.
> 
> That's a lot of hours!  I'm at 275hrs.


It's an addiction. The worst part is people have put in way more hours than me.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> At least you have an excuse! I'm just lazy.
> 
> That's a lot of hours!  I'm at 275hrs.


I’m at like 800+...I’ve had an empty summer cuz of quarantine.


----------



## Chris (Aug 1, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Aaahh I wanna finish Kakergurui but I don't wanna wake my friend up to ask about it..
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020
> 
> ...


There are a couple of people on my friends list with over 1000 hours. No idea how they do it. 

Just after I finish fencing this area off. Typical...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> we have a bootleg papa John's locally here called big daddy's (10/10 name), pizza was meh there but my only memory of the place was seeing a guy with two prosthetic legs walk out with 4 pizzas


Just like my memory: you remember random things about it for no reason


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

I just unironically said nani instead of what irl oh no


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> There are a couple of people on my friends list with over 1000 hours. No idea how they do it.


My dad disapproves of me having 115 hours, let alone 1k


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I just unironically said nani instead of what irl oh no


Oh no indeed... Unless you're in Japan.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh no indeed... Unless you're in Japan.


I'm not-
_ahhhhhhhh_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

I need an insight: which of these is the best for my signature


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 1, 2020)

just dont say yamete and you'll be fine


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> There are a couple of people on my friends list with over 1000 hours. No idea how they do it.
> 
> Just after I finish fencing this area off. Typical...


Looks good!! :33


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 295652
> I need an insight: which of these is the best for my signature


H o t d o g
Nah jk, maybe dark


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 295652
> I need an insight: which of these is the best for my signature


I like default


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

so either dark or default


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> just dont say yamete and you'll be fine


Alright lmao


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 295652
> I need an insight: which of these is the best for my signature


Dark looks best


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Dark it is


----------



## Chris (Aug 1, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Looks good!! :33


I'm actually in the process of tearing this area down! I don't like it. Feels too urban (that was stone fencing 20 minutes ago).


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 295652
> I need an insight: which of these is the best for my signature


Anything but hotdog. Please not hotdog.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Anything but hotdog. Please not hotdog.


Wasn’t planning on using it.
Ever


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> There are a couple of people on my friends list with over 1000 hours. No idea how they do it.
> 
> Just after I finish fencing this area off. Typical...


Dang. I have to pop a ton of balloons again because I NEED the wild child suffix for my title (for obvious reasons) but I don’t have bunny day as a crutch ;-;


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb...
_hotdog_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Anything but hotdog. Please not hotdog.


_but it's so pleasing to look at, don't you agree_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm actually in the process of tearing this area down! I don't like it. Feels too urban (that was stone fencing 20 minutes ago).


:C ooooh. I mean I understood! I have many areas I redid and currently redoing. Aaahh.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Hey guys look at my new flair


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Kurb...
> _hotdog_


Wait did you make me lose The Game? Well played.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020



Kurb said:


> Hey guys look at my new flair


RED! RED! MY EYES


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wait did you make me lose The Game? Well played.


how did that make you think of the game


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> how did that make you think of the game


Look at her title


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

Okaaaay... I'm craving hot dogs now... Hhhhhhhh


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Look at her title


Wh-
oh wow it really is lmao


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 1, 2020)

Hot dog..?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

I'm going to go for now.
I don't know what I will find to eat, but I'm gong anyway...
Plus I have some things to do in ACNH.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

I hate this as much as you guys do


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I hate this as much as you guys do


Why did you do it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I hate this as much as you guys do


Then please change it back


----------



## Chris (Aug 1, 2020)

Milky star said:


> :C ooooh. I mean I understood! I have many areas I redid and currently redoing. Aaahh.


I was hoping to start the other side of my island soon (this is sort of central/east-ish) but I'm sick of looking at this mess so I'm fixing it first.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I was hoping to start the other side of my island soon (this is sort of central/east-ish) but I'm sick of looking at this mess so I'm fixing it first.


I'm sick of looking at flowers but  I'm too lazy to get rid of them..


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

I’m keeping it like this for 5 more minuted


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

I’m already redoing stuff on Evwirt because I realized that my temperate forest shouldn’t have tropical trees


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’m keeping it like this for 5 more minuted


Jokes on you it doesn't affect me unless I rotate my phone cause I'm on mobile


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Jokes on you it doesn't affect me unless I rotate my phone cause I'm on mobile


Same lol I still like looking at signatures sometimes tho


----------



## Chris (Aug 1, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm sick of looking at flowers but  I'm too lazy to get rid of them..



Oh god me too. I have flowers taking over the majority of C2, C3, D2, D3, D6, E4, E5, and E6. Not looking forward to cleaning it all up.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 1, 2020)

I'm on mobile so also hah
I just had to tear apart a villager yard for the cafe ahh I feel so bad


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Oh god me too. I have flowers taking over the majority of C2, C3, D2, D3, D6, E4, E5, and E6. Not looking forward to cleaning it all up.


Oy I did major cleanup yesterday (more a transfer to Evwirt but still) and it took me an hour and a half


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Same lol I still like looking at signatures sometimes tho


Same ;P


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 1, 2020)

I really want the blue shell collectible but I really don't feel like redoing my cafe.


----------



## Chris (Aug 1, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'm on mobile so also hah
> I just had to tear apart a villager yard for the cafe ahh I feel so bad


Do it for the shells!   



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oy I did major cleanup yesterday (more a transfer to Evwirt but still) and it took me an hour and a half


That does not sound like fun!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Oh god me too. I have flowers taking over the majority of C2, C3, D2, D3, D6, E4, E5, and E6. Not looking forward to cleaning it all up.


I just dread cleaning looking at my flowers..


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

You guys happy now?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Do it for the shells!
> 
> 
> That does not sound like fun!


It was real annoying having to babysit my lite in order to avoid a disconnect.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020



Kurb said:


> You guys happy now?


My eyes can rest now


----------



## Pinkshade (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You guys happy now?


I don’t know the context for this but no and I never will be-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I don’t know the context for this but no and I never will be-


It was painfully red don’t tempt him


----------



## Pinkshade (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It was painfully red don’t tempt him


Fair enough


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I don’t know the context for this but no and I never will be-


Hotdog


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 295667
> 
> Hotdog


NOOO YOU BROUGHT IT BACK
Put that thing away or the ketchup goes in my eyes


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 1, 2020)

H o t d o g


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> no and I never will be-


Why is this me


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Milky star said:


> View attachment 295669


What did I do?


----------



## Pinkshade (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 295667
> 
> Hotdog


Hotdog


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What did I do?


E x ist


----------



## Pinkshade (Aug 1, 2020)

Milky star said:


> E x ist


A truly horrid crime indeed


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 1, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020



Pinkshade said:


> A truly horrid crime indeed


_how could you?!_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> A truly horrid crime indeed


But-but-


----------



## Pinkshade (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But-but-


*SPEAK BEFORE THE COUNCIL CRIMINAL*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But-but-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *SPEAK BEFORE THE COUNCIL CRIMINAL*


I’m already being punished tho ;-;


----------



## Pinkshade (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m already being punished tho ;-;


*REPENT FOR YOUR SINS CHILD*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Milky star said:


> View attachment 295673


;-:


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 1, 2020)

and this whole conversation _delet_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *REPENT FOR YOUR SINS CHILD*


But pineapple on pizza is good!


----------



## Pinkshade (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But pineapple on pizza is good!


_Monster_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _Monster_


Have you tried it when the sauce is bbq?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Have you tried it when the sauce is bbq?


no wonder you're a deer


----------



## Pinkshade (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Have you tried it when the sauce is bbq?


Are you telling me that you not only put pineapple on your pizza...

BUT YOU ALSO HAVE THE *AUDACITY *TO REPLACE THE PIZZA SAUCE WITH *BARBECUE SAUCE????*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But pineapple on pizza is good!


Actually I agree.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020



Pinkshade said:


> Are you telling me that you not only put pineapple on your pizza...
> 
> BUT YOU ALSO HAVE THE *AUDACITY *TO REPLACE THE PIZZA SAUCE WITH *BARBECUE SAUCE????*


That I can't get with.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> no wonder you're a deer


What’s so wrong with it? It’s like a good barbecue when bacon’s on it

	Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020



Pinkshade said:


> Are you telling me that you not only put pineapple on your pizza...
> 
> BUT YOU ALSO HAVE THE *AUDACITY *TO REPLACE THE PIZZA SAUCE WITH *BARBECUE SAUCE????*


I hate pizza sauce


----------



## Pinkshade (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What’s so wrong with it? It’s like a good barbecue when bacon’s on it
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020
> 
> ...


_you are a disgrace to deer_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _you are a disgrace to deer_


I don’t even want to be a deer


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 1, 2020)

Wh- pizza sauce is made for pizza I'm confused


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Are you telling me that you not only put pineapple on your pizza...
> 
> BUT YOU ALSO HAVE THE *AUDACITY *TO REPLACE THE PIZZA SAUCE WITH *BARBECUE SAUCE????*


nani tf


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 1, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> nani tf


Exactly. It's not even pizza without the sauce


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Exactly. It's not even pizza without the sauce


^ this


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> nani tf


It’s delicious. Ya get a crust, use bbq sauce and add cheese, pineapple and bacon


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s delicious. Ya get a crust, use bbq sauce and add cheese, pineapple and bacon


Uhhhhhhhhh
That sounds interesting..


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Can we just appreciate this for a second


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s delicious. Ya get a crust, use bbq sauce and add cheese, pineapple and bacon


But that's just a sandwich but worse?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s delicious. Ya get a crust, use bbq sauce and add cheese, pineapple and bacon


N o. Pineapple okay I'll agree is good but that combo is a no.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 1, 2020)

Well I _am _a pineapple so this whole conversation is no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Milky star said:


> N o. Pineapple okay I'll agree is good but that combo is a no.


((Well I sometimes get it for lunch during collig))

	Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> Well I _am _a pineapple so this whole conversation is no


I’m trying to defend why I shouldn’t be a deer


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ((Well I sometimes get it for lunch during collig))


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Pineapple on pizza is a mistake and anyone who enjoys it should be a deer


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Milky star said:


> View attachment 295676


Imma quote my bro on this: ya never know until ya know


----------



## Pinkshade (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s delicious. Ya get a crust, use bbq sauce and add cheese, pineapple and bacon


That’s not even pizza anymore that’s like an open sandwich-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Pineapple on pizza is a mistake and anyone who enjoys it should be a deer


I can’t do much without thumbs tho ;-;

	Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020



Pinkshade said:


> That’s not even pizza anymore that’s like an open sandwich-


It’s still delicious


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I can’t do much without thumbs tho ;-;
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020
> 
> ...


You don’t _*deserve thumbs*_


----------



## Pinkshade (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I can’t do much without thumbs tho ;-;
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020
> 
> ...


_Friendship over I’m sorry this is too much_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You don’t _*deserve thumbs*_


(Q(n )Q )


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 1, 2020)

Pineapple on pizza is not Rem approved


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Pineapple on pizza is not Rem approved
> 
> View attachment 295677


But pinkshade says that it’s not a pizza anymore


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 1, 2020)

Pineapple on pizza is good. My boyfriend and I enjoy it but BBQ sauce and bacon?!? What the?!


----------



## Chris (Aug 1, 2020)

Spoiler: Got to love how villagers just sit there while you work around them.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Spoiler: Got to love how villagers just sit there while you work around them.


Bruh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Pineapple on pizza is good. My boyfriend and I enjoy it but BBQ sauce and bacon?!? What the?!


Don’t knock it till you try it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Don’t knock it till you try it


N o


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

Also how are we more than halfway to 1000 pages in less than a month


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Pineapple on pizza is not Rem approved
> 
> View attachment 295677


Give me these images


----------



## Pinkshade (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But pinkshade says that it’s not a pizza anymore


There’s a line and you crossed it my friend

Sorry *my not friend


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Y’all’s are siding with UW right now ;n;


----------



## Pinkshade (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all’s are siding with UW right now ;n;


*WELL MAYBE UW HAD A POINT*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all’s are siding with UW right now ;n;


Yes we are


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

Dw wild child I'm still your friend despite your.. Interesting.. Food choices


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all’s are siding with UW right now ;n;


Ami's right every once in awhile


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

But turning me into a deer at random times and forcing me to live in the deeper parts of a forest?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But turning me into a deer at random times and forcing me to live in the deeper parts of a forest?


Completely justified.


----------



## Chris (Aug 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Spoiler: Got to love how villagers just sit there while you work around them.





Spoiler: Part 2. How on earth did he get over here so fast??


----------



## Pinkshade (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But turning me into a deer at random times and forcing me to live in the deeper parts of a forest?


It is all for you to understand the glory that is pizza so you stop ruining it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

I just found the perfect song but i can’t share it here


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Spoiler: Part 2. How on earth did he get over here so fast??


Wolfgang’s a favorite for my parents. We had him in CF and he was well-loved. It’s funny with the hunt I got him in: I was going to go with Sprocket but my parents didn’t seem too impressed so I reset on the island and did some more tickets. I found him 2 islands later!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020



Pinkshade said:


> It is all for you to understand the glory that is pizza so you stop ruining it


I don’t know I can’t eat pizza like this


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wolfgang’s a favorite for my parents. We had him in CF and he was well-loved. It’s funny with the hunt I got him in: I was going to go with Sprocket but my parents didn’t seem too impressed so I reset on the island and did some more tickets. I found him 2 islands later!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020
> 
> ...


You are a disgrace if you like pineapple on pizza


----------



## Pinkshade (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wolfgang’s a favorite for my parents. We had him in CF and he was well-loved. It’s funny with the hunt I got him in: I was going to go with Sprocket but my parents didn’t seem too impressed so I reset on the island and did some more tickets. I found him 2 islands later!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020
> 
> ...


Distance something something like more idk the saying you get the point


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You are a disgrace if you like pineapple on pizza


But why?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 1, 2020)

I cant imagine playing animal crossing with parents


----------



## Chris (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wolfgang’s a favorite for my parents. We had him in CF and he was well-loved. It’s funny with the hunt I got him in: I was going to go with Sprocket but my parents didn’t seem too impressed so I reset on the island and did some more tickets. I found him 2 islands later!


This is the first time I've had Wolfgang. My favourite villager for the past fifteen years was Lobo (as of ACNH it's now Goose) so I never really gave the other male wolves a shot to avoid duplicates. I came across him while hunting for Lobo and decided to give him a chance - I'm enjoying having him! 

Except right now. He's killing me. 






_What do you think you could do for me?_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> I cant imagine playing animal crossing with parents


They just thought it was boring when I tried to-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> I cant imagine playing animal crossing with parents


They’ve actually been really cool. I don’t have much of a problem with them. The only thing is I felt cramped only having a third of an island to decorate; that’s why I’m migrating to my own island


----------



## Lavamaize (Aug 1, 2020)

Just actually ended up getting rid of Wolfgang 3 days ago. I spent 150 NMT looking for Phoebe or Bunnie, and with no luck ended up having to settle on Cheif! Not sure what I am more upset about, the lost time or the NMT I used 

Overall, I really like Wolfgang, but when I had him, we just didn't click.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Distance something something like more idk the saying you get the point


It seems a bit drastic though


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Pain. Life is pain.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 295682
> View attachment 295683
> View attachment 295689
> Pain. Life is pain.


I can’t see them

edit now I do


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Google crawler’s here


----------



## Chris (Aug 1, 2020)

Lavamaize said:


> Just actually ended up getting rid of Wolfgang 3 days ago. I spent 150 NMT looking for Phoebe or Bunnie, and with no luck ended up having to settle on Cheif! Not sure what I am more upset about, the lost time or the NMT I used
> 
> Overall, I really like Wolfgang, but when I had him, we just didn't click.


I invited him with the intention of eventually letting him go, but I don't see myself doing so anytime soon. We definitely click! He's now checking out my handiwork in the garden to make sure I impress my gf. don't tell my real partner i've never bought them flowers


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I invited him with the intention of eventually letting him go, but I don't see myself doing so anytime soon. We definitely click! He's now checking out my handiwork in the garden to make sure I impress my gf. don't tell my real partner i've never bought them flowers


I love Wolfgang cuz he reminds me of my dad. He’s got a cool jacket, reads all the time (with cool glasses) and listens to some cool music (my dad loves 80s prog-rock not D and B tho) I do realize I used cool too much


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

Wait, what?
I leave to play NH and everyone starts bullying a forest child who was cursed by a witch.
Seriously?


----------



## Chris (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I love Wolfgang cuz he reminds me of my dad. He’s got a cool jacket, reads all the time (with cool glasses) and listens to some cool music (my dad loves 80s prog-rock not D and B tho) I do realize I used cool too much


I feel like I'd get on well with your Dad. Most of the music I listen to is either from the 80s or is heavily inspired by the bands that were big then.

I feel so dumb right now. I was talking to a couple of the other staff about something, and ACNH kept making this annoying noise and it was a little off-putting, so I muted it. Then maybe 5-10 minutes later I spot the time and realise it's after 7pm. Look up at my TV and see shooting stars - which promptly stopped after this.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wait, what?
> I leave to play NH and everyone starts bullying a forest child who was cursed by a witch.
> Seriously?


Pineapple on pizza is a horrid crime apparently


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Pineapple on pizza is a horrid crime apparently


It was already going too far when it started with calling existing a crime.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

Seastar said:


> It was already going too far when it started with calling existing a crime.


I think they were just messing around


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I think they were just messing around


Yeah, but... I'm supposed to be the sane Inkling... I have to...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I think they were just messing around


Yea I know it’s a joke


----------



## Chris (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Pineapple on pizza is a horrid crime apparently


I like pineapple on pizza.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I like pineapple on pizza.


Yeah, idk why there is so much against pineapple on pizza. It's kinda good, ngl


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I like pineapple on pizza.


The mod has spoken. Pineapple on pizza is legal!
Said the squid that's afraid of pineapple.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I like pineapple on pizza.


Would you have an open enough mind to replace the sauce with bbq and add bacon? It’s really good but the Unicycle Witch doesn’t agree


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 1, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Yeah, idk why there is so much against pineapple on pizza. It's kinda good, ngl


Haven't had the chance to try it yet, but I'm guessing it's not curse-worthy.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020

Fun fact: Pineapples eat you when you eat them.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Fun fact: Pineapples eat you when you eat them.


This is why I'm afraid of pineapples... But I won't judge.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Haven't had the chance to try it yet, but I'm guessing it's not curse-worthy.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020
> 
> Fun fact: Pineapples eat you when you eat them.


Another fun fact: cooking pineapples stops that


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Sün


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Seastar said:


> This is why I'm afraid of pineapples... But I won't judge.


Canned pineapple doesn’t tho


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

Seastar said:


> This is why I'm afraid of pineapples... But I won't judge.


Same


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

I have come to appreciate future funk


----------



## Chris (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Would you have an open enough mind to replace the sauce with bbq and add bacon? It’s really good but the Unicycle Witch doesn’t agree


I don't like barbecue sauce so no. Bacon's fine though.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I don't like barbecue sauce so no. Bacon's fine though.


I just really dislike tomato sauce so I think it improves the taste


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

I had bacon on pizza before... It's much better to have it fresh, though. Leftover bacon pizza is gross.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

Our basement hunger games thread hit 200 pages in 3 days and I'm concerned for all of us


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 1, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Our basement hunger games thread hit 200 pages in 3 days and I'm concerned for all of us


I wonder what will happen as quarantine eases up and some of us have to either attend school in person or online.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I had bacon on pizza before... It's much better to have it fresh, though. Leftover bacon pizza is gross.


Sounds like it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I wonder what will happen as quarantine eases up and some of us have to either attend school in person or online.


I guess it'll get less active, which is kinda sad


----------



## Lavamaize (Aug 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Most of the music I listen to is either from the 80s or is heavily inspired by the bands that were big then.



Nice! 90% of the music I listen to is from the 70s or 80s. There is just something magical about that era of music! I especially love to listen to Billy Joel!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 1, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I guess it'll get less active, which is kinda sad


I feel like I'm kinda seeing that know, but idk.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I feel like I'm kinda seeing that know, but idk.


Yea but the basement is still pretty active or it has been recently at least


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Lavamaize said:


> Nice! 90% of the music I listen to is from the 70s or 80s. There is just something magical about music from them! I especially love to listen to Billy Joel!


My dad loves Billy Joel’s music. That’s rubbed off on me


----------



## Lavamaize (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I just really dislike tomato sauce so I think it improves the taste



I'm not big on tomato sauce person either. I like a little of it, but in large quantities I tend to dislike it.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Packag has arrivaled

	Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Packag has arrivaled
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020
> 
> View attachment 295737


PAKIGE TIME


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 1, 2020)

P a k i g e





I'm starting to think I'm insane again I've listened to the same song for like an hour


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

_*pakige*_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

Package.
What are we doing?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Package.
> What are we doing?


Saying package repeatedly


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Yo you know I need a metric ton of peach trees BUT I can just go on Arctin and dig up a couple mystery islands for it lol


----------



## Chris (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yo you know I need a metric ton of peach trees BUT I can just go on Arctin and dig up a couple mystery islands for it lol


If you enjoy digging would you like to move all my flowers for me for the amazing payment of £0.00?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> If you enjoy digging would you like to move all my flowers for me for the amazing payment of £0.00?


That's a lot of 0s. Sounds like good pay.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> If you enjoy digging would you like to move all my flowers for me for the amazing payment of £0.00?


You’re looking for unpaid wild child labor


----------



## Chris (Aug 1, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> That's a lot of 0s. Sounds like good pay.





Your Local Wild Child said:


> You’re looking for unpaid wild child labor


It's a limited time offer, so act fast! Once it expires I charge you for the privilege of working for me!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It's a limited time offer, so act fast! Once it expires I charge you for the privilege of working for me!


omg yes I'm gonna be so rich


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It's a limited time offer, so act fast! Once it expires I charge you for the privilege of working for me!


Aren’t there child labor laws in your island


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Aren’t there child labor laws in your island


Wait, how old are the Nooklings?


----------



## Chris (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Aren’t there child labor laws in your island


My girl is cheating on me with a giant chicken. If that's legal then child labour likely is too!


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 1, 2020)

There's a new npc! hmmmm I wonder what he's for h m m m no idea...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> There's a new npc! hmmmm I wonder what he's for h m m m no idea...


On here? I don't know how to find the NPC accounts.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 1, 2020)

Seastar said:


> On here? I don't know how to find the NPC accounts.


I would @ him but no
Pascal, he just joined so you can see him under new users


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I would @ him but no
> Pascal, he just joined so you can see him under new users


Ooooh okay. Interesting...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

I bet y’all think this is what I’m doing in Evwirt most of the time


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I bet y’all think this is what I’m doing in Evwirt most of the time


Nah, you seem clearly more intelligent than... what was his name? Donny...?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 1, 2020)

hey guys I'm back from the void


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> hey guys I'm back from the void


Opinion on pineapple on pizza


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Opinion on pineapple on pizza


it sucks


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> it sucks


It’s good when the sauce is bbq tho


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 1, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> it sucks


^^^^
Ah good another hater!


----------



## Chris (Aug 1, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I would @ him but no
> Pascal, he just joined so you can see him under new users



Wow! We didn't expect anyone to spot that!   
He just sent out the pink summer shells to our wave one winners.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ^^^^
> Ah good another hater!


*lonely forest sounds*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> *lonely forest sounds*


But the mod likes it.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Seastar said:


> But the mod likes it.


Not with bbq sauce


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Not with bbq sauce


Well... er... uh... What do I say now...


----------



## Chris (Aug 1, 2020)

How is the subject still pizza after all this time.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

Yeah, we need a new subject.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 1, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ^^^^
> Ah good another hater!


exactly

	Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> How is the subject still pizza after all this time.


we had a war over biting ice cream but this confuses you


----------



## Antonio (Aug 1, 2020)

Let's change the subject and talk about other favorite nintendo games besides Animal Crossing.

I personally love Splatoon and LOZ.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 1, 2020)

Splatoon is one of the best games


----------



## Antonio (Aug 1, 2020)

Splatoon is like really good, I just adore the aesthetic.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

Okay, yeah.
I like Pokemon, Kirby, and Super Smash Bros. a lot.
I am totally not forgetting something obvious.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 1, 2020)

*I like the color*


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

Finally got to work on some of my campsite...
Now I need to look for matching furniture


----------



## Chris (Aug 1, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> we had a war over biting ice cream but this confuses you


What is wrong with biting ice cream?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> What is wrong with biting ice cream?


half of us can't do it


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

I always bite ice cream...
And I always bite popsicles instead of licking them


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 1, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I always bite ice cream...
> And I always bite popsicles instead of licking them


how are you so powerful


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

Idk...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 1, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Idk...


Teach me the wei


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 1, 2020)

SOOBARU KYUN im sorry I had to


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

Uh I just bite normally, that’s it lol....


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I always bite ice cream...
> And I always bite popsicles instead of licking them


Ice cream biting squad


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

Yes
Ice cream biting squad


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> how are you so powerful


Y’alls were saying  I was evil for biting ice cream


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 1, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> SOOBARU KYUN im sorry I had to


I don't speak anime name


----------



## Chris (Aug 1, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Teach me the wei


Don't know if it's the same for everyone, but I do it by biting with my bottom teeth. They seem to be less sensitive to cold than the top front teeth.


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

I guess being a fast eater makes me easily bite ice cream.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 1, 2020)

Someone’s playing bagpipe music


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

Cool
Now I’m reminded of Lucky K.K.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Cool
> Now I’m reminded of Lucky K.K.


Lucky K.K. rocks so that’s good


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 1, 2020)

intestine soup


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 296073
> intestine soup


I’m eating street corn right now so could you don’t


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 1, 2020)

Idk where to ask but is there a way to search by a user who replied to another user? Like I can search posts by John that quote Jane?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 1, 2020)

As far as i know no, though the titles pretty metal


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

I wish we can swim in rivers and ponds in NH other than swimming in the ocean.
Would be nice to do that.
I made a pool, but it functions as a pond


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 1, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I wish we can swim in rivers and ponds in NH other than swimming in the ocean.
> Would be nice to do that.
> I made a pool, but it functions as a pond


I just want to be able to go in the pools and hot spring

	Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020

And especially the plastic pool


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

That would be nice
I envy the villagers in PC on the pools


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 1, 2020)

Since @Your Local Wild Child is always talking about how they're trapped in Evwirt, when I found there was a dream address for it I had to go there myself. 



Spoiler: My travels










So this is the fabled forest of Evwirt. Haven't actually gone to a winter town myself yet. 






This wallpaper is really pretty.






Found a local wild child.






Um, I may or may not have left the door open during the dead of winter. Please don't tell anyone...








I tried leaving, but it appears my bed is now missing. Is this normal when people go to Evwirt?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 1, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Since @Your Local Wild Child is always talking about how they're trapped in Evwirt, when I found there was a dream address for it I had to go there myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hold on imma comin


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Since @Your Local Wild Child is always talking about how they're trapped in Evwirt, when I found there was a dream address for it I had to go there myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oof. Yea, y’all might want to sit put. It’s only going to get wilder...


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

I’d do my dream address, but my island is a mess.
So many hybrid hyacinths and stuff on the floor.
And a more mess from that cafe I’m building right now.
I want to give away hyacinths and blue windflowers, but my internet is really bad sometimes.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Plus you’re reminding me to stop procrastinating and start importing trees into Evwirt


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

Go ahead


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

I get the one mystery island I don’t need...(oranges don’t fit on my temperate forest island)


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

I'm craving for cake


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 2, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I'm craving for cake


Kirby craves everything


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

Accurate, maybe I'll just eat cookies later then.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 2, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I'm craving for cake


I'm craving for sleep...


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm craving for sleep...


I just noticed you might be in the noticable members for most messages anytime.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 2, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I just noticed you might be in the noticable members for most messages anytime.


Oh, uh... yeah...
I think if I get closer to 16k...


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 2, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I'm craving for cake


I have some tea cakes, I can send one if you want. Just have to find the Walmart you're in...


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 2, 2020)

_Stop before i want cake too_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 2, 2020)

_it's all cake_


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 2, 2020)

There's nothing wrong with wanting cake.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 2, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> There's nothing wrong with wanting cake.


_Stop i don’t need the sugar this late_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 2, 2020)

I don't want cake... I'm full and I'd rather go to sleep...
So... good night.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _it's all cake_


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 2, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 296400


Everything we know about the universe is wrong.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 2, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 296400


Yum


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 2, 2020)

Just realized I haven't been here all day
Been busy with hunger games


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Just realized I haven't been here all day
> Been busy with hunger games


I was here like once lmao


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Just realized I haven't been here all day
> Been busy with hunger games


Wow that means you haven't been here all month, how could you disappear like that?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 2, 2020)

wow


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 2, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Wow that means you haven't been here all month, how could you disappear like that?


_I-
omg you're right
*I'm so sorry*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I-
> omg you're right
> *I'm so sorry*_


*where were you*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 2, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *where were you*


*the hunger games*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *the hunger games*


why are you hungry just eat


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 2, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> why are you hungry just eat


_you wouldn't get it_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _you wouldn't get it_


>:C


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 2, 2020)

Does the Hunger Games give you any cake? We're suffering a cake shortage on this thread.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 2, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Does the Hunger Games give you any cake? We're suffering a cake shortage on this thread.


*cue my lineup* 

what shortage?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 2, 2020)

*cues old lineup* rip


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Does the Hunger Games give you any cake? We're suffering a cake shortage on this thread.


No it gives you dysentery


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No it gives you dysentery


LMFAO

	Post automatically merged: Aug 2, 2020


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No it gives you dysentery


totally worth it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> totally worth it


no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 2, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no


yummy dysentery


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yummy dysentery


WHAT


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yummy dysentery


I can tell you that it is the opposite of yummy


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 2, 2020)

I’ve been drawing so long my legs feel weak standing up and imma keep going cause i’m in

_t h e  a r t  z o n e_


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

Imagine if earth was cake


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 2, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Imagine if earth was cake


No more hunger but a lot of diabetes


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 2, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Imagine if earth was cake






Always has been


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 2, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 296458
> Always has been


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 296459


_C h o t t o   m a t t e_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 296459


rare footage of me


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

Too much c a i k


----------



## Kurb (Aug 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> What is wrong with biting ice cream?


Everything


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 2, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Everything


chekc discord gn


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

Nothing
Biting icecream is amazing
Biting popsicles are cool


----------



## Kurb (Aug 2, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> chekc discord gn


Ya mama ok


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 2, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Nothing
> Biting icecream is amazing
> Biting popsicles are cool


_Stop talking about biting cold things it’s already freezing in my house_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 2, 2020)

why are my hands cold


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

Yikes
Then we should talk about heat then

	Post automatically merged: Aug 2, 2020

It’s hot outside in summer


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 2, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Yikes
> Then we should talk about heat then


Wait but it's hot here


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 2, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Yikes
> Then we should talk about heat then


fiery lava death


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 2, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Yikes
> Then we should talk about heat then
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 2, 2020
> ...


_Haha my mixtape _

	Post automatically merged: Aug 2, 2020



Saltyy said:


> fiery lava death


That sounds nice right about now


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

Floor is lava


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 2, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Haha my mixtape _
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 2, 2020
> 
> ...


this is true


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wait but it's hot here


Wanna trade bodies then


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 2, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Floor is lava


Joke is on you my friend I'm on a bed


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 296461View attachment 296462View attachment 296463View attachment 296464


my dude I'm in Florida


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

Arizona tea


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 2, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Arizona tea


never tried it


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

California is hot 
Much heatwave when I lived there


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 2, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> California is hot
> Much heatwave when I lived there





Saltyy said:


> my dude I'm in Florida


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 2, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> California is hot
> Much heatwave when I lived there


CUrrently in Arizona with my grandma. I come from Washington. I'm h o t.


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

I was talking when I lived in California


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 2, 2020)

_*hrrg hOt thoughts, hmmmmnmnnnnm *_

_*Josuke*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> CUrrently in Arizona with my grandma. I come from Washington. I'm h o t.


Whoops I mean California. I'm an idiot.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 2, 2020)

icome from


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 2, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> icome from


FreeHelium came from the void confirmed


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 2, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> icome from


You good?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 2, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> FreeHelium came from the void confirmed


it gets very warm where i live, sometimes warmer than texas

	Post automatically merged: Aug 2, 2020

i prefer winter air
easier to sleep in


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

I will do a hunger games with Animal crossing villagers for myself.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 2, 2020)

Winter air is nice to breathe in at first but it'll really mess up your lungs if it gets cold enough.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 2, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Winter air is nice to breathe in at first but it'll really mess up your lungs if it gets cold enough.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 2, 2020)

It's getting too hot for me


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

Very nice to breathe.
Only coldest place I’ve been to is Alaska
And I did get sick there...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 2, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*hrrg hOt thoughts, hmmmmnmnnnnm *_
> 
> _*Josuke*_


umm


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It's getting too hot for me
> View attachment 296466View attachment 296468View attachment 296469


familiar imges

goodnight actually almost 3 am ****


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 2, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*hrrg hOt thoughts, hmmmmnmnnnnm *_
> 
> _*Josuke*_


I do not know what to think about this post or the fact you posted it.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 2, 2020)

Also I really want churros


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

Now I’m craving for it as well...
Also craving for pizza


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 2, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Now I’m craving for it as well...
> Also craving for pizza


I gotchu


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It's getting too hot for me
> View attachment 296466View attachment 296468View attachment 296469


Canadians be like


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Also I really want churros
> View attachment 296470View attachment 296471View attachment 296472


Give it to me.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 2, 2020)

This thread is not good for anyone who happens to be hungry.


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

I’ve only been to Victoria Canada on a cruise ship trip.
Only stayed there for 4 hours on a bus tour. 
Enjoyed it though


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I do not know what to think about this post or the fact you posted it.


I'm serious


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 2, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> This thread is not good for anyone who happens to be hungry.


Happens to be? I'm hungry but then I remember food makes you gain weight


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm serious


it was probably a joke but why am I stressing out now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 2, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Happens to be? I'm hungry but then I remember food makes you gain weight


Gotta get that workout. Think _workout thoughts._


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

It’s go time





	Post automatically merged: Aug 2, 2020

Hopkins won


----------



## Chris (Aug 2, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> which villager is vris's favorite now I'm curious



My favourite villager is Goose.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

My favorite is sterling the eagle.


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

I've bought so many raffle tickets from Redd and I have so many tweeters


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I've bought so many raffle tickets from Redd and I have so many tweeters


Yea I’m planning on taking out a ton of bells and spamming the fox for BALLOONS


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

That's what I did so far.
Going to try getting balloons.
Which could be useful for my cafe or decoration


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

I need balloons for...reasons mostly to get a good picture of Matty tripping don’t tell Seastar


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

Going to try Aika village right now, this is the first time trying the dream suite in NH.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 2, 2020

I just came there, and well its just something alright.
I remember going there in NL and not being scared.
Its really weird like NL's


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

I actually think the whole DS is kinda creepier, with the whole covered in fog thing. I love how the PC is sprawled out after a dream-it’s definitely a mood.


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

I finished going there and its really unique yet a bit scary because of the terraforming and all that.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

I saw a review online and the reviewer was saying that it’s less creepy cuz it’s not like NL. Like, come on, ya can’t expect a carbon copy of the original (I’d actually be disappointed if it was)!


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

Yeah..
I might visit another dream town tomorrow though
I'm glad the dream thing worked...
Now I wonder if I can try visiting peoples islands and all...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

Imma put Arctin on the main thread but Evwirt imma wait on and make a unique thread for it.


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

Maybe also try doing an island journal as well..

	Post automatically merged: Aug 2, 2020

I gtg


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

My dudes my bottle DIY today was a deer decoration should I worry


----------



## Seastar (Aug 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I need balloons for...reasons mostly to get a good picture of Matty tripping don’t tell Seastar


You... want to lose the balloons?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You... want to lose the balloons?


Not the blue ones but I need a good picture


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 2, 2020)

I love Chevre so much


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

My dad is visiting my new island and he just saw Erik and told me he really wanted him lol


----------



## Mick (Aug 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> My dad is visiting my new island and he just saw Erik and told me he really wanted him lol



This is the point where you can start asking extortionate prices to get rich


----------



## Chris (Aug 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> My dad is visiting my new island and he just saw Erik and told me he really wanted him lol


I want him too. He's pretty cool.  


Day 2 of me spending hours of my day on island development while Wolfgang sits back and watches:


----------



## Seastar (Aug 2, 2020)

This is just making me feel bad about wanting to move out Erik in New Leaf...
It probably won't happen for a very long time because I'm lazy.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

Mick said:


> This is the point where you can start asking extortionate prices to get rich


Nah I need to keep him cuz he actually looks good in the base lazy house plus he’s a perfect match for my woodland lineup.
My dad just likes him cuz he’s Swedish looking. He’s put him on his list of villagers he’d like me to hunt for lol


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 2, 2020)

Good morning folks! How's everyone doing?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

NoUsernameHere said:


> Good morning folks! How's everyone doing?


Aight! I’m diving to get money for party favors lol


----------



## Seastar (Aug 2, 2020)

I'm fine... Ignore all the pink ink on my face and shirt. That's normal.
I'm considering maybe making a custom design in New Horizons... I'm not sure of what yet, but it'll just be a copy of a sprite, whatever it is.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 2, 2020)

Good morning guys


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm fine... Ignore all the pink ink on my face and shirt. That's normal.
> I'm considering maybe making a custom design in New Horizons... I'm not sure of what yet, but it'll just be a copy of a sprite, whatever it is.


Heh you think that’s bad? I can’t get mud and grass stains off of my hoodie!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 2, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Good morning guys


Mornin’!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Aight! I’m diving to get money for party favors lol


Cool! I stayed up all night so I'm tired as hell right now haha, I'm surviving off coffee :') Also talking to friends on Facebook and window shopping, really wanna try to get a new computer

Also wanna try to get some new games for my Switch for a long road trip we've got planned


----------



## Seastar (Aug 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Heh you think that’s bad? I can’t get mud and grass stains off of my hoodie!


At least you don't look like you murdered an Octoling...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

NoUsernameHere said:


> Cool! I stayed up all night so I'm tired as hell right now haha, I'm surviving off coffee :') Also talking to friends on Facebook and window shopping, really wanna try to get a new computer
> 
> Also wanna try to get some new games for my Switch for a long road trip we've got planned


Ooh noice! If ya have NSO I’d suggest The Legend of Zelda a Link to the Past! I have so much nostalgia watching my siblings play it on a road trip to Texas.
If ya want something new if ya haven’t played it try Stardew Valley. It’s chock full of stuff.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ooh noice! If ya have NSO I’d suggest The Legend of Zelda a Link to the Past! I have so much nostalgia watching my siblings play it on a road trip to Texas.
> If ya want something new if ya haven’t played it try Stardew Valley. It’s chock full of stuff.


Oh cool,  we're actually moving to the gulf coast sometime within the next few months, but I know the road trip will be long so I'm mentally preparing myself

I actually forgot about NSO games, there's quite a few good ones there though so I think I'll keep those in mind

Stardew Valley is great, always a fun time to grind that out

So far I know I wanna play Fire Emblem: Three Houses and possibly Smash a lot on the trip...maybe Animal Crossing too


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 2, 2020)

_My back feels like falling off but that doesn’t matter cause i made a thing_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

I want y’all to guess what this is lol


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 2, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _My back feels like falling off but that doesn’t matter cause i made a thing_


i hate when my back falls off


----------



## Mick (Aug 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 296656
> I want y’all to guess what this is lol



Whoa is that a picture of my parents fighting? Neat


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

Mick said:


> Whoa is that a picture of my parents fighting? Neat


Nope not even close I hope everything’s alright tho


----------



## Mick (Aug 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Nope not even close I hope everything’s alright tho



Is it... a dinosaur?
things are fine ^^


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 2, 2020)

NoUsernameHere said:


> Good morning folks! How's everyone doing?


Make that good afternoon! It's past 1pm EST here.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 2, 2020)

whoa your parents are fine?



Shellzilla said:


> Make that good afternoon! It's past 1pm EST here.



It's now 12:30 here, but it was only 11 when I posted that, gotta love time zones


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

Mick said:


> Is it... a dinosaur?
> things are fine ^^


Nope again

	Post automatically merged: Aug 2, 2020

Also I’m eating STALNKS


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Nope again
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 2, 2020
> 
> Also I’m eating STALNKS


turnip stalnks?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> turnip stalnks?


Yup


----------



## Mick (Aug 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Nope again



I give up


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 2, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i hate when my back falls off


Especially when it’s from my skeleton hatching, then i have to chase it around to put it back


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

Mick said:


> I give up


It’s a piece of tinfoil. I took an art course years ago and the teacher had one large exercise over like 2 weeks to do a charcoal interpretation of a piece of foil. I tried to make it look like a bear but I think it actually looks like a lion!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 2, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Especially when it’s from my skeleton hatching, then i have to chase it around to put it back


Oh no


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s a piece of tinfoil. I took an art course years ago and the teacher had one large exercise over like 2 weeks to do a charcoal interpretation of a piece of foil. I tried to make it look like a bear but I think it actually looks like a lion!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 2, 2020
> 
> ...


I saw Godzilla but that’s sick too

And what? Don’t tell me i’m the only one dealing with that


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 2, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Especially when it’s from my skeleton hatching, then i have to chase it around to put it back


_This is why you're lawful evil_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 2, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Especially when it’s from my skeleton hatching, then i have to chase it around to put it back


what


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 2, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _This is why you're lawful evil_


_I have no idea what you could possibly be taking about_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 2, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _This is why you're lawful evil_


_ok I agree
he is on the forum_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _I have no idea what you could possibly be taking about_


@Enxssi made an alignment chart for the basement


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what


_Me fighting my skeleton to fuse with me once more, with my loss meaning my skeleton being freed for all eternity, circa 2018, colorized



 _


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> @Enxssi made an alignment chart for the basement


he knows


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> @Enxssi made an alignment chart for the basement


I know i’m acting dumb lmao _Oh really? I had no clue_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 2, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Me fighting my skeleton to fuse with me once more, with my loss meaning my skeleton being freed for all eternity, circa 2018, colorized
> View attachment 296681_


wh-
I am so confused


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> wh-
> I am so confused


_If he’s freed then the world’s milk supply is totally b o n e d_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 2, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _If he’s freed then the world’s milk supply is totally b o n e d_


aaaaaaaa


----------



## Seastar (Aug 2, 2020)

_*What did I just walk into?*_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 2, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _If he’s freed then the world’s milk supply is totally b o n e d_


_stop it,_ _*bone man*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

I might’ve been wrong about boneless bananas


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 2, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _stop it,_ _*bone man*_


_Say what you want, i have t h i c k  s k i n_


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 2, 2020)

*Bruh*


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 2, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Say what you want, i have t h i c k  s k i n_


_*i will do a bad*_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 296686
> I might’ve been wrong about boneless bananas


Crunchy, excellent source of potassium, calcium, and tormented souls


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 2, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*What did I just walk into?*_


Bones


----------



## Seastar (Aug 2, 2020)

_*Good thing squids have no bones.*_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 2, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _*i will do a bad*_


_Well you’re cutting this situation down to the bone _


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 2, 2020)

I drink milk and my bones get *s t r o n k e r*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*Good thing squids have no bones.*_


What about the pen


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 2, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Well you’re cutting this situation down to the bone _


_*jOSUKE I SWEAR TO GOD*_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What about the pen


What? It's not pen ink?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 2, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _*JOSUKE I SWEAR TO GOD*_


_*Well i can tell you’re getting annoyed a skele-ton*_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 2, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _*jOSUKE I SWEAR TO GOD*_


_*stop*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What? It's not pen ink?


Y’all’s have a little structure called the pen that’s like a skeleton


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 2, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*Well i can tell you’re getting annoyed a skele-ton*_


_are you sans now_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _are you sans now_


_no i just like puns_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 2, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _no i just like puns_


_you are sans confirmed_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

Don’t worry I’m punishing myself by watching cursed  fairy tales for “teenagers”


----------



## Seastar (Aug 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all’s have a little structure called the pen that’s like a skeleton


Hmmm...
It's probably gone now if we've become completely ink.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Don’t worry I’m punishing myself by watching cursed  fairy tales for “teenagers”


_why would you do this to yourself_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _you are sans confirmed_


_Are you calling me a bonehead_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _why would you do this to yourself_


It’s terrible and hilarious


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 2, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Are you calling me a bonehead_


_yes =)_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _yes =)_


_I’d say another skeleton pun in this situation but i don’t really have the guts for it_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 2, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _I’d say another skeleton pun in this situation but i don’t really have the guts for it_


_Josuke please_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 2, 2020

_you're worse than sans himself_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _Josuke please_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 2, 2020
> 
> _you're worse than sans himself_


_Come on quit being so sternum and be humerus_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 2, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Come on quit being so sternum and be humerus_


_ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh_


_I guess i missed your funny bone then_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 2, 2020)

Are you for eel?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

Hey there’s an evil witch in this story her name is Riley


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 2, 2020)

_Hey Wild Child

I guess you could say you were

Bone to be wild_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 2, 2020)

Hey, uh...
How long has Redd been in the banner today? I only just now noticed.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Hey Wild Child
> 
> I guess you could say you were
> 
> Bone to be wild_


Evwirt appreciates the pun. I do not


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 2, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Are you for eel?


_Don’t challenge me to a pun contest i wasn’t bone yesterday _


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 2, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _I guess i missed your funny bone then_


_yes_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 2, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Don’t challenge me to a pun contest i wasn’t bone yesterday _


That was kinda the only pun I had... I stole it from Marie.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _yes_


_Oof, i’ll probably stop later anyway cause i’m mostly a one trick bony_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 2, 2020

On a side note i think the puns killed Enxssi


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 2, 2020)

Rare footage of me





	Post automatically merged: Aug 2, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Oof, i’ll probably stop later anyway cause i’m mostly a one trick bony_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 2, 2020
> 
> On a side note i think the puns killed Enxssi


*how could you*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

I have built up a hearty pun resistance


----------



## Seastar (Aug 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I have built up a hearty pun resistance



Most of the puns don't make me feel anything...
Does that count?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Most of the puns don't make me feel anything...
> Does that count?


Yup!


----------



## Chris (Aug 2, 2020)

After 7pm here. The fireworks are so pretty.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> After 7pm here. The fireworks are so pretty.


Aw, lucky. I have to wait 6 more hours.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> After 7pm here. The fireworks are so pretty.


I just transferred a ton of bells to Evwirt so you bet that I’m going to spend a portion of that on party favors >:3


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hey, uh...
> How long has Redd been in the banner today? I only just now noticed.



Legit just happened. I logged in a little while ago and then it changed from luna to redd on like the second page I visited


----------



## Chris (Aug 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I just transferred a ton of bells to Evwirt so you bet that I’m going to spend a portion of that on party favors >:3


I saw you are interested in balloons. I got the yellow and green ones right away! 



Spoiler: Fireworks


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I saw you are interested in balloons. I got the yellow and green ones right away!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Fireworks


Nah it’s alright. I’m fine waiting a couple more hours (we’re watching a movie tonight so I’ll have something to do while I’m spamming the raffle).


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 2, 2020)

hello


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> hello


Hai! I’m putting a ton of foliage on Evwirt :3


----------



## Chris (Aug 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I saw you are interested in balloons. I got the yellow and green ones right away!


Ended up getting the red balloon right after saying this.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Ended up getting the red balloon right after saying this.


I’m going to use the majority of my balloons to have my PC trip. Is it bad that I find it kinda funny


----------



## Chris (Aug 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m going to use the majority of my balloons to have my PC trip. Is it bad that I find it kinda funny


Either I'm just lucky or odds are skewed. Have five different colours of balloons already.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 2, 2020)

I woke up
And found this


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> My favourite villager is Goose.


wowie my birthday twin


----------



## Kurb (Aug 2, 2020)

Apollo’s my birthday twin


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 2, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> On a side note i think the puns killed Enxssi


can confirm


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 2, 2020)

time to invade the hunger games thread


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> can confirm


Oof RIP in spaghetti

	Post automatically merged: Aug 2, 2020

Evwirt is starting to resemble the real deal now! I know that this is going to bite me in the rear once I unlock terraforming but I don’t really care


----------



## Chris (Aug 2, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> wowie my birthday twin


He's the coolest villager IMO so he's a good one to share a birthday with. 

I share mine with Pekoe.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> He's the coolest villager IMO so he's a good one to share a birthday with.
> 
> I share mine with Pekoe.






How fitting


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 2, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 296708
> How fitting


I think she's Chinese?
Yeah idk


----------



## Chris (Aug 2, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 296708
> How fitting


That's interesting. I'd never made the connection between the villager's name and the tea before, despite having a Ceylon orange pekoe tea in my collection. Maybe I need to invite her to live on my island.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

I only really like herbal teas. I like fruit flavors and hibiscus!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> That's interesting. I'd never made the connection between the villager's name and the tea before, despite having a Ceylon orange pekoe tea in my collection. Maybe I need to invite her to live on my island.


Well, you could probably find someone in New Villager Network selling them


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> That's interesting. I'd never made the connection between the villager's name and the tea before, despite having a Ceylon orange pekoe tea in my collection. Maybe I need to invite her to live on my island.


The idea of having a birthday twin on your island is nice and I'd probably do it but I think the player's birthday cancels out the villagers and I don't know I feel bad about that 

but if you don't mind you should


----------



## Kurb (Aug 2, 2020)

Thinking about signing up on whatever Seastar uses for virtual pets idk


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 2, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Thinking about signing up on whatever Seastar uses for virtual pets idk


click critters I think


----------



## Chris (Aug 2, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Well, you could probably find someone in New Villager Network selling them


Just checked my albums and I have her amiibo card.  


Saltyy said:


> The idea of having a birthday twin on your island is nice and I'd probably do it but I think the player's birthday cancels out the villagers and I don't know I feel bad about that
> 
> but if you don't mind you should


May is so far away that I'd probably have let her go by the time it comes around.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 2, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> click critters I think


She uses three different ones


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 2, 2020)

Kurb said:


> She uses three different ones


click on the adoptables in her sig then


----------



## Kurb (Aug 2, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> click on the adoptables in her sig then


Yeah i did


----------



## Seastar (Aug 2, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Thinking about signing up on whatever Seastar uses for virtual pets idk





Kurb said:


> She uses three different ones


Oh, those aren't all of the ones I'm on. LOL.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 2, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh, those aren't all of the ones I'm on. LOL.


...I’m not even gonna ask for the real number of how many you use


----------



## Seastar (Aug 2, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ...I’m not even gonna ask for the real number of how many you use


Good because I actually have no idea.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 2, 2020)

Do you folks have food? I'm hungry.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 2, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Do you folks have food? I'm hungry.


Uh... n-no. I don't.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Do you folks have food? I'm hungry.


I have some peaches but I’m running lean...


----------



## Chris (Aug 2, 2020)

I'm sure the rest of you probably got this months ago, but I only just got it now and I'm happy! Funny thing is, I had just walked into the room to drop something off quickly and was about to leave again when I looked at the TV and saw a balloon and figured, "hey, I'll quickly pop that". Turns out it was the golden slingshot DIY!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm sure the rest of you probably got this months ago, but I only just got it now and I'm happy! Funny thing is, I had just walked into the room to drop something off quickly and was about to leave again when I looked at the TV and saw a balloon and figured, "hey, I'll quickly pop that". Turns out it was the golden slingshot DIY!


I love the slingshot. It fits my OC perfectly.


----------



## Chris (Aug 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I love the slingshot. It fits my OC perfectly.


It looks so cool! 

Also, it's my first gold tool!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It looks so cool!
> 
> Also, it's my first gold tool!


You haven’t hit 5 stars yet?


----------



## Chris (Aug 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You haven’t hit 5 stars yet?


Nope! I've spent very little time focused on terraforming and island development. Although I think I've put in 12hrs+ in the past two days to start making up for it.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You haven’t hit 5 stars yet?


...Y'all have been hitting five stars?
:[


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Nope! I've spent very little time focused on terraforming and island development. Although I think I've put in 12hrs+ in the past two days to start making up for it.


I’m currently trying to balance out my need for trees with Isabelle’s demands so I can get terraforming/the golden watering can ASAP


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

Its early but I still don't want to go back to bed....


----------



## Chris (Aug 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ...Y'all have been hitting five stars?
> :[


I haven't! You're not alone.


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

I don't think the other island has 5 stars...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I haven't! You're not alone.


Man I gunned for it on Arctin. I ended up cramming a ton of rocking chairs on beaches. I called it Cracker Barrel beach (Cracker Barrel is a chain sit down restaurant that’s AMAZING and if you’re ever in the Midwest US you should try it).


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

Rip I was on the left side of the US.
Not sure if they actually have it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Rip I was on the lefy side of the US.
> Not sure if they actually have it


There might be a couple but there was only like 2 in Idaho


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

Maybe if I do come back when the virus is gone, might as well check it out.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

Yea we have more CB’s here in my home state than the entire west coast combined


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

Interesting...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 2, 2020)

Hello... I am here again.


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

Welcome back


----------



## Seastar (Aug 2, 2020)

I think everyone is in the hunger games thread...


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

yep


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm sure the rest of you probably got this months ago, but I only just got it now and I'm happy! Funny thing is, I had just walked into the room to drop something off quickly and was about to leave again when I looked at the TV and saw a balloon and figured, "hey, I'll quickly pop that". Turns out it was the golden slingshot DIY!


Eyy I also got my golden slingshot diy as well a few days ago!


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

Almost done with my entry 
My hint is a poolside cafe with hot and cold drinks


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

Getting this back up but I really don’t like thinking about the upcoming semester...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 2, 2020)

Im here


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 2, 2020)

Me too...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 2, 2020)

ding dong I've arrived


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 2, 2020)

Henlo


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

Made it.
Also almost 10k


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Henlo


Could you not use that


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

Basement hunger games has 37K views...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Basement hunger games has 37K views...


It’s a cool game


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Could you not use that


Why not-


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

Very cool


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 2, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Very cool


I made a thing


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

Amazing


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 2, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Amazing


I had it in my mind ever since I saw your user so I had to do it


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 2, 2020)

Wow it's P e r f e c t
I secretly want to bring back the chaos doc lol


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Could you not use that





ohare01 said:


> Why not-


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Wow it's P e r f e c t
> I secretly want to bring back the chaos doc lol


Let me look for it then
Also the anime script


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 2, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Wow it's P e r f e c t
> I secretly want to bring back the chaos doc lol











						chaos
					

TBTS DOWN PANIK hello?  *aggressive brefreshing*  THIS ISN'T THE END hmm what if this means TBT 4.0? CHAOS CHAOS! Did it just go down?   AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIHHHHHHH HHHHHHHIHHHHHHH...




					docs.google.com
				



I also saved a backup of one of the versions


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

It’s up there with UWU


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

chaos
					

TBTS DOWN PANIK hello?  *aggressive brefreshing*  THIS ISN'T THE END hmm what if this means TBT 4.0? CHAOS CHAOS! Did it just go down?   AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIHHHHHHH HHHHHHHIHHHHHHH...




					docs.google.com


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s up there with UWU


But I like uwu too
_don't judge me boi_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> But I like uwu too
> _don't judge me boi_


That’s worse than pineapple on pizza


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

TBT Anime Outline
					

This is Kurb. Please keep a level of professionalism. Character list: Kurb: Main Antag Saltyy: Kurb’s Apprentice YLWC”Matty”:Cursed Child determined to help protagonist to break spell  “Unicycle Witch” implied character. Matty has a grudge against her (editorial note: probably not, UW will prob...




					docs.google.com


----------



## Seastar (Aug 2, 2020)

I'm back.
Wait, we're doing the chaos document?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That’s worse than pineapple on pizza


I thought you liked that bruh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I thought you liked that bruh


I do


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

Chaos document strikes again


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 2, 2020)

last round is starting


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I do


What
I'm so confused


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

OK we‘ll check it out


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What
> I'm so confused


Peeps gang on me for pineapple on pizza but UWU happens


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Peeps gang on me for pineapple on pizza but UWU happens


Ohhh
you see this is why I'm scared of people judging me. :/


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

Same
I get scared of being judged sometimes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 2, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Same
> I get scared of being judged sometimes


Same man
I have bad social anxiety


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ohhh
> you see this is why I'm scared of people judging me. :/


Oh man sorry I’m not that serious about it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh man sorry I’m not that serious about it


if you say so


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

Brb


----------



## Seastar (Aug 2, 2020)

Yeah, this is kinda why there's something I haven't told you.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 2, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Yeah, this is kinda why there's something I haven't told you.


What?..


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

It’s just an Internet thing to dislike certain stuff


----------



## Seastar (Aug 2, 2020)

I'm not telling.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 2, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm not telling.


If it's about me I think I deserve to know.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> If it's about me I think I deserve to know.


It's not.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 2, 2020)

Seastar said:


> It's not.


I know now


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

I’m back


----------



## Seastar (Aug 2, 2020)

Welcome back!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

Hopefully no more advanced physics will come up


----------



## Seastar (Aug 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hopefully no more advanced physics will come up


I didn't understand any of that


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I didn't understand any of that


I saw tiny snippets that I barely understood and I took a course on physics 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 2, 2020

But I’m way more into biology geology and geography


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

I’m more into history...
And some astronomy, but physics can be a pain sometimes.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I saw tiny snippets that I barely understood and I took a course on physics
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 2, 2020
> 
> But I’m way more into biology geology and geography


I... may have... forgotten a lot of the things I learned in my previous life. But whatever... I'm an Inkling now.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 2, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I... may have... forgotten a lot of the things I learned in my previous life. But whatever... I'm an Inkling now.


...previous life?


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

I wonder what happens if you live as an inkling or octoling irl


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I... may have... forgotten a lot of the things I learned in my previous life. But whatever... I'm an Inkling now.





Kurb said:


> ...previous life?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 2, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I wonder what happens if you live as an inkling or octoling irl


You’d die. Instantly.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 2, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ...previous life?


...Did I say that? Uhhhhhh
....Woomy?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 2, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ...Did I say that? Uhhhhhh
> ....Woomy?


...there’s no going back
......explain the thing


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

...I don’t remember much about my time before the woods


----------



## Seastar (Aug 2, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ...there’s no going back
> ......explain the thing


Aaaaa no. Everyone back in Inkopolis thought I was crazy....


----------



## Kurb (Aug 2, 2020)

Is everyone here an amnesiac?


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

Honestly, quarantine made me change a bit


----------



## Kurb (Aug 2, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Aaaaa no. Everyone back in Inkopolis thought I was crazy....


cause you probably were, amnesia just doesn’t pop up out of the blue


----------



## Seastar (Aug 2, 2020)

Kurb said:


> cause you probably were, amnesia just doesn’t pop up out of the blue


But-


Kurb said:


> Is everyone here an amnesiac?


Uh... Adeleine is.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

Kurb said:


> cause you probably were, amnesia just doesn’t pop up out of the blue


With me the witch did witch things to my head


----------



## Kurb (Aug 2, 2020)

Seastar said:


> But-


what happened? blunt force head tramua? coma? what is it? spill the beans


----------



## Seastar (Aug 2, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what happened? blunt force head tramua? coma? what is it? spill the beans


No... I... I think I died.
Aaaaaa you wouldn't understand...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 2, 2020)

Seastar said:


> No... I... I think I died.
> Aaaaaa you wouldn't understand...


how do you die and come back to life as a completely different species?


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

Oh...
The theory of inklings and octolings


----------



## Seastar (Aug 2, 2020)

Kurb said:


> how do you die and come back to life as a completely different species?


I really don't know what she's talking about... But the memories are there, so...


Clockwise said:


> Oh...
> The theory of inklings and octolings


I don't know what that is-


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

Same,
I wonder if someone made a theory on it though,
that would be interesting


----------



## Kurb (Aug 2, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I really don't know what she's talking about... But the memories are there, so...


what do you mean the memories are there you’re an amnesiac, amnesiacs don’t remember things from before the event that caused the amnesia


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what do you mean the memories are there you’re an amnesiac, amnesiacs don’t remember things from before the event that caused the amnesia


That’s technically only true for retrograde amnesia


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

Science


----------



## Seastar (Aug 2, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what do you mean the memories are there you’re an amnesiac, amnesiacs don’t remember things from before the event that caused the amnesia


No, those are Ribbon's memories, not mine. I'm the one that can't remember anything.


Clockwise said:


> Same,
> I wonder if someone made a theory on it though,
> that would be interesting


The only theory I remember is that the Squid Sisters might be cuttlefish.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That’s technically only true for retrograde amnesia


well they seem to have retrograde amnesia


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

((That’s why I usually have “amnesia“ induced magically))


----------



## Kurb (Aug 2, 2020)

Seastar said:


> No, those are Ribbon's memories, not mine. I'm the one that can't remember anything.


so you’ve got total amnesia, and other one has retrograde?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

((Retrograde amnesia isn’t what it’s cracked up to be irl))

	Post automatically merged: Aug 2, 2020



Kurb said:


> so you’ve got total amnesia, and other one has retrograde?


Total amnesia would include anterograde ((can’t make new memories))


----------



## Kurb (Aug 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ((Retrograde amnesia isn’t what it’s cracked up to be irl))


you have retrograde amnesia?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 2, 2020)

Kurb said:


> so you’ve got total amnesia, and other one has retrograde?


Uh... I don't know.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 2, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh... I don't know.


well what do you remember before you became another species


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

Kurb said:


> you have retrograde amnesia?


((no but I’ve looked it up on more than a television level))


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

Its a mystery


----------



## Kurb (Aug 2, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Its a mystery


----------



## Seastar (Aug 2, 2020)

Kurb said:


> well what do you remember before you became another species


.................................Most of a human's life.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

((like, with retrograde amnesia a lot of the time you lose way more than just memories of family and friends. Ya forget basic functions))


----------



## Kurb (Aug 2, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .................................Most of a human's life.


then you have regular amnesia


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

Hm...
Inkling with amnesia?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

Kurb said:


> then you have regular amnesia


Retrograde technically


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 2, 2020)

Why's everyone typing small


----------



## Kurb (Aug 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Retrograde technically


if she can remember what happened before then it’s not retrograde


----------



## Seastar (Aug 2, 2020)

Aaaaaa which is it, then? And what does Adeleine have? She remembers a lot less...


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

We are whispering


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Aaaaaa which is it, then? And what does Adeleine have? She remembers a lot less...


According to Wikapedia:
Individuals with amnesia can learn new information, particularly if the information is non-declarative knowledge. However, in some situations, people with dense anterograde amnesia do not remember the episodes during which they previously learned or observed the information. Some people who suffer from amnesia show abnormal amounts of memory loss, confusion, and difficulty recalling other people or places. People who recover often do not remember having amne


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> if she can remember what happened before then it’s not retrograde


There’s no “regular” amnesia 


Seastar said:


> Aaaaaa which is it, then? And what does Adeleine have? She remembers a lot less...


probably retrograde


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Why's everyone typing small


whispering


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

okay, can either of you form memories?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> whispering


pspspsps


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

We are whispering a lot


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

sorry @Seastar I just find this interesting


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> pspspsps
> View attachment 297309


*meow*


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ((like, with retrograde amnesia a lot of the time you lose way more than just memories of family and friends. Ya forget basic functions))


ah i see, so it isn't just like
"i have no idea who i am but i can perform acrobatics such as backflips and somersaults with ease"
figures

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020



ohare01 said:


> *meow*


meow


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ah i see, so it isn't just like
> "i have no idea who i am but i can perform acrobatics such as backflips and somersaults with ease"
> figures
> 
> ...


YUP! That’s why I cheat and make my “amnesia” magically induced


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

If they can form memories, its not anterograde. My guess is dissociative amnesia


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> okay, can either of you form memories?


At this point... I'm thinking Adeleine might just be using my memories...


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

if you really think about it we all have amnesia


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> At this point... I'm thinking Adeleine might just be using my memories...


....I’m confused now. Can either of you create memories and access them later?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ....I’m confused now. Can either of you create memories and access them later?


Um, yes... .....?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

why are you whispering


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> why are you whispering


keep your voice down


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> if you really think about it we all have amnesia


How-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> keep your voice down


you can't make me


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

What is it then

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020

About amnesia


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> How-


can you remember the first 5 years of your childhood


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> can you remember the first 5 years of your childhood


Barely.
So yeah. Good point.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Um, yes... .....?


Ok, so that crosses Anterograde off the list.
I did some digging, and i think you in particular have Lacunae Amnesia. Now the pink one


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> can you remember the first 5 years of your childhood


I thought it was the first 3 years


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> can you remember the first 5 years of your childhood


Oh crap-


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

I can remember my childhood still 
Its not that it’s like a blur

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020

too much of a blur


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I thought it was the first 3 years


probly


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Hm...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> probly


pre-language development


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Oh yea what y’all’s are talking about is infantile amnesia which is normal


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 3, 2020)

my earliest memory is like my cousins second or third birthday so i was age 2 or 3 lol


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020

Oh...


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

my memory is suck, like i can remember the color of the walls at one of my friend's 4th birthday but i can't remember what i ate this morning


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Ok, so that crosses Anterograde off the list.
> I did some digging, and i think you in particular have Lacunae Amnesia. Now the pink one


Me? Um... I'm not sure...I... ...I can barely remember anything without Ribbon's help.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> my memory is suck, like i can remember the color of the walls at one of my friend's 4th birthday but i can't remember what i ate this morning


Why is this me


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

I can remember stuff,
I guess almost everyone here is absent minded like me.
I have a good memory sometimes, but then I forget stuff sometimes or not know what I’m actually doing


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Me? Um... I'm not sure...I... ...I can barely remember anything without Ribbon's help.


Anything in general, or before the event that caused amnesia?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I can remember stuff,
> I guess almost everyone here is absent minded like me.
> I have a good memory sometimes, but then I forget stuff sometimes or not know what I’m actually doing


Also me


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I can remember stuff,
> I guess almost everyone here is absent minded like me.
> I have a good memory sometimes, but then I forget stuff sometimes or not know what I’m actually doing


me too


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

hOLY CRAP GUYS I HIT 10K POSTS


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

When I was in the middle of doing something, I was questioning what I was doing for no reason.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> hOLY CRAP GUYS I HIT 10K POSTS


epic gamer moment


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> hOLY CRAP GUYS I HIT 10K POSTS


Congrats!!!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Anything in general, or before the event that caused amnesia?


Ribbon wasn't here when I got amnesia... But uh... Kinda almost anything in general.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> When I was in the middle of doing something, I was questioning what I was doing for no reason.


Like the invisible vampires?


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

5 digit

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Like the invisible vampires?


Maybe...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> hOLY CRAP GUYS I HIT 10K POSTS


Congrats!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Ribbon wasn't here when I got amnesia... But uh... Kinda almost anything in general.


Thats anterograde amnesia.
So Ribbon has lacular amnesia, and Adeliene has Anterograde


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> hOLY CRAP GUYS I HIT 10K POSTS


Time to celebrate!


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Interesting theory


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> my memory is suck, like i can remember the color of the walls at one of my friend's 4th birthday but i can't remember what i ate this morning


before I watched wakfu again I could remember a time I was watching something and eating macaroni and cheese 

after learning it exists after forgetting it's existence I now know what episode I was watching but I don't remember the Wi-Fi password


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Tysm guys! ^^


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

I’d do a party in NH, but I’m concerned about internet and all.
Also even though I went to a dream island, I’m still concerned about errors and how slow it will be when I go online.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> hOLY CRAP GUYS I HIT 10K POSTS


at this rate you'll have 20k in december


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Tysm guys! ^^


good job you gained the "i post too much" award


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Just spent two hours diagnosing a fictional character‘s amnesia. What a world. 
also congrats


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

im going to go wash the dishes
*goes to wash the dishes*
*stops*
wait what was i doing
im just gonna go back to my computer
*goes back*
oh yeah, i was going to go wash the dishes
*goes to wash the dishes*
*stops*
wait what was i doing
im just gonna go back to my computer
*goes back*
oh yeah, i was going to go wash the dishes
*goes to wash the dishes*
*stops*
wait what was i doing
im just gonna go back to my computer
*goes back*
oh yeah, i was going to go wash the dishes
*goes to wash the dishes*
*stops*
wait what was i doing
im just gonna go back to my computer
*goes back*
oh yeah, i was going to go wash the dishes
*goes to wash the dishes*
*stops*
wait what was i doing
im just gonna go back to my computer
*goes back*
oh yeah, i was going to go wash the dishes
*goes to wash the dishes*
*stops*
wait what was i doing
im just gonna go back to my computer
*goes back*
oh yeah, i was going to go wash the dishes
*goes to wash the dishes*
*stops*
wait what was i doing
im just gonna go back to my computer
*goes back*
oh yeah, i was going to go wash the dishes
*goes to wash the dishes*
*stops*
wait what was i doing
im just gonna go back to my computer
*goes back*
oh yeah, i was going to go wash the dishes
*goes to wash the dishes*
*stops*
wait what was i doing
im just gonna go back to my computer
*goes back*
oh yeah, i was going to go wash the dishes
*goes to wash the dishes*
*stops*
wait what was i doing
im just gonna go back to my computer
*goes back*
oh yeah, i was going to go wash the dishes
*goes to wash the dishes*
*stops*
wait what was i doing
im just gonna go back to my computer
*goes back*
oh yeah, i was going to go wash the dishes
*goes to wash the dishes*
*stops*
wait what was i doing
im just gonna go back to my computer
*goes back*
oh yeah, i was going to go wash the dishes
*goes to wash the dishes*
*stops*
wait what was i doing
im just gonna go back to my computer
*goes back*
oh yeah, i was going to go wash the dishes
*goes to wash the dishes*
*stops*
wait what was i doing
im just gonna go back to my computer
*goes back*
oh yeah, i was going to go wash the dishes
*goes to wash the dishes*
*stops*
wait what was i doing
im just gonna go back to my computer
*goes back*
oh yeah, i was going to go wash the dishes
*goes to wash the dishes*
*stops*
wait what was i doing
im just gonna go back to my computer
*goes back*
oh yeah, i was going to go wash the dishes
*goes to wash the dishes*
*finally washes the dishes*
mom: did you wash the dishes
oh yeah
*goes to wash the dishes*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> im going to go wash the dishes
> *goes to wash the dishes*
> *stops*
> wait what was i doing
> ...


You're one of my sims


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> im going to go wash the dishes
> *goes to wash the dishes*
> *stops*
> wait what was i doing
> ...


Relatable


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Just spent two hours diagnosing a fictional character‘s amnesia. What a world.
> also congrats


I don't know why you did, but you did.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> at this rate you'll have 20k in december


Oh-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Oh-


you'll overtake Jeremy


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't know why you did, but you did.


Cause i got nothing better to do


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

My sims keep drinking too much water and clutters glasses around the house


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Just spent two hours diagnosing a fictional character‘s amnesia. What a world.
> also congrats


Wait that was two hours wtf
Why is time so speed


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> You're one of my sims


Forget that you’re me

I forgot to get my mom a glass of ice water two separate times


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Wait that was two hours wtf
> Why is time so speed


might’ve been one hour


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> My sims keep drinking too much water and clutters glasses around the house


This is like me forgetting to get rid of my water bottles


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

so I don't know why but I have become child


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> im going to go wash the dishes
> *goes to wash the dishes*
> *stops*
> wait what was i doing
> ...


Rare footage of me


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Every time my sims have a visitor, the visitor gets a glass of water, puts it on the table, gets a glass of water, puts it on the table


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Forget that you’re me
> 
> I forgot to get my mom a glass of ice water two separate times


Reminds me how I forgot one of those black flippy paper clips worked


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't know why you did, but you did.


Because amnesia is an interesting topic


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> My sims keep drinking too much water and clutters glasses around the house


my sims s̺̓̏͟e͙̖͈͈͊̇̉͐̅͜t͚͈̭̪ ̣͈͌̓p͔͞eǫ̛͙̣̎͝pl͔̲̞̽̌͘ȅ͇͓̮͆̒ ͖̺̠̺͓̃̈͂̈͡ơ̻̞̟̔͠ṇ̖̗̓͆̈́ ̖̻̼̐̀̚ḟ̤͇̘̿͋̍ͅi̲͍̜͒̋̚ŕ̻ē͔͈̭̔͆


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Theory of amnesia


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> My sims keep drinking too much water and clutters glasses around the house


I have the mermaid mod so this is a mood


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> my sims s̺̓̏͟e͙̖͈͈͊̇̉͐̅͜t͚͈̭̪͐̉͛̾s͍͞ ̣͈͌̓p͔͞eǫ̛͙̣̎͝pl͔̲̞̽̌͘ȅ͇͓̮͆̒ ͖̺̠̺͓̃̈͂̈͡ơ̻̞̟̔͠ṇ̖̗̓͆̈́ ̖̻̼̐̀̚ḟ̤͇̘̿͋̍ͅi̲͍̜͒̋̚ŕ̻ē͔͈̭̔͆


Mine does sometimes, but they set franks and beans on fire


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> so I don't know why but I have become child


Wild child?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Every time my sims have a visitor, the visitor gets a glass of water, puts it on the table, gets a glass of water, puts it on the table


*picks up plate*
*puts on floor one inch next to where it previously was* 
*repeats*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> my sims s̺̓̏͟e͙̖͈͈͊̇̉͐̅͜t͚͈̭̪ ̣͈͌̓p͔͞eǫ̛͙̣̎͝pl͔̲̞̽̌͘ȅ͇͓̮͆̒ ͖̺̠̺͓̃̈͂̈͡ơ̻̞̟̔͠ṇ̖̗̓͆̈́ ̖̻̼̐̀̚ḟ̤͇̘̿͋̍ͅi̲͍̜͒̋̚ŕ̻ē͔͈̭̔͆


_oh_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wild child?


nope just gød child


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> nope just gød child


But I’m a feral child


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

I’ve set a lot of stuff on fire on Sims 3.
But I’m not a pyromaniac irl, I get scared of fire in real life sometimes.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Reminds me how I forgot one of those black flippy paper clips worked


im not proud to admit that for the longest time i didnt


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I’ve set a lot of stuff on fire on Sims 3.
> But I’m not a pyromaniac irl, I get scared of fire in real life sometimes.


Oy I love fire in controlled circumstances


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Reminds me how I forgot one of those black flippy paper clips worked


always takes me 5 minutes to use one


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

I enjoyed unbending some paper clips


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I enjoyed unbending some paper clips


who needs waterbending when you have paperclipbending


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

yes


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

We’re talking about the sims?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I enjoyed unbending some paper clips


Until my classmates use them as weapons


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

that one time i sent a picture of my sim next to someone on fire dying was not the only time i killed a sim because they were significant others of the person i wanted my sim to marry


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

I never played the sims but I watch videos on it


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Fun fact: Fleas can bite humans too. 

I am totally not saying that because I'm itching.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> that one time i sent a picture of my sim next to someone on fire dying was not the only time i killed a sim because they were significant others of the person i wanted my sim to marry


Amazing

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020



Seastar said:


> Fun fact: Fleas can bite humans too.
> 
> I am totally not saying that because I'm itching.


I could have lived my life without knowing that


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> that one time i sent a picture of my sim next to someone on fire dying was not the only time i killed a sim because they were significant others of the person i wanted my sim to marry


Was that Theo Shipley?
I remembered the name for no reason


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I never played the sims but I watch videos on it


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Fun fact: Fleas can bite humans too.
> 
> I am totally not saying that because I'm itching.


at first i thought this meant that humans bite fleas

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Was that Theo Shipley?
> I remembered the name for no reason


yes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Fun fact: Fleas can bite humans too.
> 
> I am totally not saying that because I'm itching.


((Fun fact: Ticks are terrible and would probably be the worst thing if I lived like my OC))


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _that boy looks like my grandpa_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Amazing
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020
> 
> ...


I learned it from self-experience, sorry.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> .


*what boy saltyy*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *what boy saltyy*


it was an excerpt from a chat lmao


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I learned it from self-experience, sorry.


Ouch I knew as soon as I saw something that looked like fleas on my dachshund he was immediately in a bath with his stuff in the wash


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Full context:


Saltyy said:


> *patiently waits for someone to say "that boy looks like (insert character here related to the sun) so I can correct them and say its a girl*





ohare01 said:


> _that boy looks like my grandpa_





Saltyy said:


> LMAO


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ouch I know as soon as I saw something that looked like fleas on my dachshund he was immediately in a bath with his stuff in the wash


The ones my cat brought in keep reappearing... It's like a curse.


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Context


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

_tries not to die of laughter_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

jokes on you I don't have any pets


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

I have zero pets
Except for that black dog downstairs which is actually not mine


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> The ones my cat brought in keep reappearing... It's like a curse.


Thankfully he’s been flea free for a long time


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

It's not fun to start actually finding fleas on yourself...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> It's not fun to start actually finding fleas on yourself...


*what*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> It's not fun to start actually finding fleas on yourself...


We had a situation like that once
I'm so sorry for you :[


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *what*


Yes, this actually has been happening to me.


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Fleas are bad


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Yes, this actually has been happening to me.


*like right now?*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Found this on r/jackboxgames


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

@Saltyy what's the character that looks like abri's grandpa in your pfp


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> @Saltyy what's the character that looks like abri's grandpa in your pfp


Elely


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Cool


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Elely


I wonder if I spelled that right


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

They have complex names?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *like right now?*


I don't know but I think I still saw them a month ago... And that doesn't mean they're gone.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

@Seastar


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Hm...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> They have complex names?


hmm let's see we have 
Yugo 
amalia 
*Dally/percedal/tristepin/sadlygrove <---- no I'm not kidding 
Evangylyne <---- not spelled right *
Ruel 

long story short, yes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't know but I think I still saw them a month ago... And that doesn't mean they're gone.


Hope y’all get that taken care of safely. That’s gotta stink


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Wow complex names.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

They’re both good answers.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Wow complex names.


yeah


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 297320
> @Seastar


......What?


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Bill Cosby mentioning lucky number 7


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 297321
> They’re both good answers.


wtf vs rabbit


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 3, 2020)

More like Bill Cosplay


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Bill Cosby mentioning lucky number 7


who's that


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> who's that


_Uhh_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Uhh_


 I assumed it was a guy with a celebrity username or something


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> who's that


He was a comedian but I think he did bad stuff idk


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> who's that


Uh 
Little Bill the show I think


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> He was a comedian but I think he did bad stuff idk


hm okay then


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Im doing an interesting thing on Evwirt


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Yep..


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Im doing an interesting thing on Evwirt


What thing


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> who's that





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> He was a comedian but I think he did bad stuff idk


Yeah, that...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> hm okay then


I guess you can look up his Wikipedia and stuff. I just skimmed over the contents.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

welp ok


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

He also made a show, not sure some of you saw it....
I mentioned it already on one of the posts here


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Uh
> Little Bill the show I think


Please don't remind me that part of my childhood is ruined.


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Whoops...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Please don't remind me that part of my childhood is ruined.


???


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Im doing an interesting thing on Evwirt


Tell thing


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Did i singlehandedly  curb the discussion


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Please don't remind me that part of my childhood is ruined.


Huh..?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What thing


You’ll see


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Curb discussion


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Did i singlehandedly  curb the discussion


You kurbed the discussion.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ......What?


give in to the kirby with a gun side


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You’ll see


_S h o w_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Curb discussion


Makes me think of riding a kick scooter and stomping down your foot and doing a 180


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Curb discussion


they're nice on the sidewalk but I don't like getting kicked to the curb


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Same


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Did i singlehandedly  curb the discussion


We didn't need that here with minors who have never heard of him.



Kurb said:


> give in to the kirby with a gun side


Also, no. I hate guns.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> We didn't need that here with minors who have never heard of him.
> 
> 
> Also, no. I hate guns.


uh


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Kick it to the curb


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Tell thing


Soon


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

How could he kurb the discussion like this?
No wonder your name is Kurb


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> How could he kurb the discussion like this?
> No wonder your name is Kurb


he inhaled the current topic


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> he inhaled the current topic


_what a disgrace_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> he inhaled the current topic


EVerytime I think of "inhale," I think of the artist who inhaled his Alice in Wonderland Sculpture.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> EVerytime I think of "inhale," I think of the artist who inhaled his Alice in Wonderland Sculpture.


*what*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I hate guns


_my dad does not approve of your existence jk jk_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> he inhaled the current topic


I will scoop every one of your organs out with a toothpick


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Darn I need to transplant it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *what*


I read it in a scholastic magazine once


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

I like how Redd is staring at me on the banner


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> EVerytime I think of "inhale," I think of the artist who inhaled his Alice in Wonderland Sculpture.


Wut


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I will scoop every one of your organs out with a toothpick


I will send random out of context stuff


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Go for it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Oh his name is Willard Wigan which is a dope name


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Interesting


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> EVerytime I think of "inhale," I think of the artist who inhaled his Alice in Wonderland Sculpture.


Uh-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

In the context this isn't offensive lmao


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

I can see it, why did they do that though


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh-





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oh his name is Willard Wigan which is a dope name





this


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

I’ve seen that kind of art and it interests me a lot.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 297324
> this


Was it on purpose or...?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Welcome to OOC wakfu I'm your host saltyy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1175944851939966978


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Handicrafts


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

i love how I'm here laughing my butt off at that person's tweets


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Was it on purpose or...?


He has to hold his breath when doing tiny sculptures. One day his phone rang while sculpting and he gasped, which resulted in him inhaling his sculpture. Luckily, his second one was better.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> He has to hold his breath when doing tiny sculptures. One day his phone rang while sculpting and he gasped, which resulted in him inhaling his sculpture. Luckily, his second one was better.


*what*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> He has to hold his breath when doing tiny sculptures. One day his phone rang while sculpting and he gasped, which resulted in him inhaling his sculpture. Luckily, his second one was better.


*bro just make a big one*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *what*


He started out by making homes for ant colonies, in which the homes became smaller and smaller.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

that's pretty cool


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

I remember this but not my algebra homework


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> He has to hold his breath when doing tiny sculptures. One day his phone rang while sculpting and he gasped, which resulted in him inhaling his sculpture. Luckily, his second one was better.


Did... it just... get stuck in his lungs then...? Was he okay?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Did... it just... get stuck in his lungs then...? Was he okay?


It was small enough to fit inside the eye of a needle, so I think he's good.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It was small enough to fit inside the eye of a needle, so I think he's good.


Still isn’t all that pleasant

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020

I ALMOST HAD IT


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It was small enough to fit inside the eye of a needle, so I think he's good.


Wow I was wondering what that was


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I remember this but not my algebra homework


_you're doing algebra?
I'm older than you and I'm stuck on multiplication because I suck at math._


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _you're doing algebra?
> I'm older than you and I'm stuck on multiplication because I suck at math._


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _you're doing algebra?
> I'm older than you and I'm stuck on multiplication because I suck at math._


*Cries in calculus this semester*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 297334


I didn't think anyone else had the same struggle-
I feel less bad about it now lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I didn't think anyone else had the same struggle-
> I feel less bad about it now lol


I just hate multiplication


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I just hate multiplication


Ugh same
I hate math in general


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ugh same
> I hate math in general


^^^


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Wow I was wondering what that was


ye


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

I’m so irritated at something personal


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _you're doing algebra?
> I'm older than you and I'm stuck on multiplication because I suck at math._


Tbf idk how I was placed here. My math test results came back some months ago and I scored lower than I should've.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ye
> View attachment 297335View attachment 297336


cute but 
1. How 
2. Why 
3. For what purpose


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> cute but
> 1. How
> 2. Why
> 3. For what purpose


Dunno but it's pretty neat-o


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Tbf idk how I was placed here. My math test results came back some months ago and I scored lower than I should've.


cause you're smart and way more mature than me maybe-


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

I’m doing calculus this year which is a continuation


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> cause you're smart and way more mature than me maybe-


Eep I doubt it I fell behind in Algebra


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

why are we talking about methods of torture


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

I hated math too...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> why are we talking about methods of torture


Because torture


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Because torture


no


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Calculus

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020

Calculus is the devil of math


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no


Yes


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

What is happen


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I’m doing calculus this year which is a continuation


I’m doing calculus to finish my math lineup. It stinks-I thought I could go with just one math class but I’ve taken 5 @-@


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What is happen


hi enxssi nice user change


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> hi enxssi nice user change


Cool
I am Clockwise still


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Cool
> I am Clockwise still


wowie


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> hi enxssi nice user change


i am clock


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Cool


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

cool beans


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

very


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> cool beans


I am the coolest beans of them all


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What is happen


@Enxssi she stole your line


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Fun fact I made a bunch of bean OCs back in 4th/5th grade for some reason


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Enxssi she stole your line


I’m suing


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

brooo im watchign phineas and ferb and

i just feel so bad for candce
just
let her win pls


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I’m suing


_do it_


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Idk why, but I can imitate people sometimes, but I don’t show it to them because I might offend them...
I didn’t imitate, was being sarcastic


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Idk why, but I can imitate people sometimes, but I don’t show it to them because I might offend them...
> I didn’t imitate, was being sarcastic


thatsv cool


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> brooo im watchign phineas and ferb and
> 
> i just feel so bad for candce
> just
> let her win pls


omg yes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Idk why, but I can imitate people sometimes, but I don’t show it to them because I might offend them...
> I didn’t imitate, was being sarcastic


_oh wowie_


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

I can imitate characters sometimes...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Idk why, but I can imitate people sometimes, but I don’t show it to them because I might offend them...
> I didn’t imitate, was being sarcastic


My dude I'm sorry but I can't tell what emotion you have half the time


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

I am mysterious.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

in my mind im doing a perfect imitation of all the danganronpa characters but then i actuallyy imitate them out loud and then i cry


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Idk why, but I can imitate people sometimes, but I don’t show it to them because I might offend them...
> I didn’t imitate, was being sarcastic


ok


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I am mysterious.


like a w ise old sage
do you live on a cliff staring wisdtfully ab the ocean


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> in my mind im doing a perfect imitation of all the danganronpa characters but then i actuallyy imitate them out loud and then i cry


Same


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

I don’t know


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

dead
imb dead


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

IT IS DONE. Expect an updated dream code soon


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I am mysterious.


_very_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 297337
> IT IS DONE. Expect an updated dream code soon


Amazing


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> like a w ise old sage
> do you live on a cliff staring wisdtfully ab the ocean


LMFAO


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Amazing


Wilbur just ignored it tho


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wilbur just ignored it tho


Sad


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

loth are you having a stronk


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Sad


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 297337
> IT IS DONE. Expect an updated dream code soon


if my online didn’t run out id
Vist u >:0


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> loth are you having a stronk


That's literally you half the time
_don't be a hypöcrite_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> loth are you having a stronk


itsb one :30 am and my anxiet medicine is wearing off its either ths or i go super crazy so id say im doing ok so far

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020



ohare01 said:


> That's literally you half the time
> _don't be a hypöcrite_


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Oh


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

anywysw i love perry the plathyps


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> itsb one :30 am and my anxiet medicine is wearing off its either ths or i go super crazy so id say im doing ok so far
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020


oh ok I’m sorry


ohare01 said:


> That's literally you half the time
> _don't be a hypöcrite_


_shut_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> oh ok I’m sorry


Nah it’s finb im kinda stupid lmao


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> oh ok I’m sorry
> 
> _shut_


_*h y p ö c r i t e*_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

is it just me or do the words chair and staircase sound sharp


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> is it just me or do the words chair and staircase sound sharp


I just came back and looked at your user title and JESUS


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

It is UP!


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I just came back and looked at your user title and JESUS


whta
oh
yeah im edgy dont worryb out it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> whta
> oh
> yeah im edgy dont worryb out it


Edgier than _ever_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> is it just me or do the words chair and staircase sound sharp


Idk, do you have synesthesia?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Edgier than _ever_


i
am a teensger its a r equirmet

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Idk, do you have synesthesia?


oh yeah
that makes senbse


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Words feel sharp


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Words feel sharp


btu 
light feels prickly


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

All my current obsessions in a nutshell


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

I can feel words


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Words feel sharp


There was a study on how words feel in people’s mouths one time. I don’t really remember what it was but they had two names and two shapes (one round and one pointy) and they asked people to assign the names to the shapes.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I can feel words


Like synesthesia?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> View attachment 297341
> View attachment 297342
> View attachment 297343
> All my current obsessions in a nutshell


on instrgam i saw a mod of jotro as terry from smabh beos ultimate


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I can feel words


Wait huh?
For real?


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Maybe.
Some words feel smooth, sharp and prickly sometimes

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Wait huh?
> For real?


In my mind


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> on instrgam i saw a mod of jotro as terry from smabh beos ultimate


:000000
_do you still have it and if so show_


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Mod?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

All my obsessions in a nutshell


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Kh and Ch noseis asound veryw nice


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*h y p ö c r i t e*_


_sotp_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> :000000
> _do you still have it and if so show_


no sadly
:0


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

What is happening


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Spoiler: E L E L Y


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Uh search on google image


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Spoiler: E L E L Y
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 297346


theyrv vvery cute!!!!


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

ngl yellow tastes pretty sour


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> no sadly
> :0


:C


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What is happening


hhuh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> theyrv vvery cute!!!!


^^^^^^^^
Facts


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _sotp_


_how about no_


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

typo


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> :C


if i finmd it again ill sendn it herre


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ngl yellow tastes pretty sour


it tastes like air am I doing this wrong


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Ok 
much typo


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

why are you all having strokes


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> typo


HHahah imagne not beng able to type right


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Why are we tasting color


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Why are we tasting color


Idk


----------



## Antonio (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> why are you all having strokes


I have been summoned


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Cool


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I have been summoned


hi


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> why are you all having strokes


^ yes why


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _sotp_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> why are you all having strokes


a


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ^ yes why


stop having strokes ppl


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

i should gpo to bed but I hate when I think a yellow candy is gonna taste like lemon but it actually tastes like banans


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Amazing


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 297347


8 i glove thisg


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

icdan has strokkk to


----------



## Antonio (Aug 3, 2020)

DID SOMEONE SAY STROKE


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i should gpo to bed but I hate when I think a yellow candy is gonna taste like lemon but it actually tastes like banans


relstabel


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

_this chat is confusing me_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Antonio said:


> DID SOMEONE SAY STROKE


yeah


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Antonio said:


> DID SOMEONE SAY STROKE


F no dont have a strok


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Judging from Arctin Matty’s face I don’t think he liked dreaming of Evwirt...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _this chat is confusing me_


Wrhy yoiuu cofnuss??


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

Antonio said:


> DID SOMEONE SAY STROKE


n we’re tpaking about banan—


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

I donnt knows why iam tyyyping lieke thats


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

i 
i am tired


----------



## Antonio (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> yeah


I'M ABOUT TO HAVE ONE 

LET'S GOOOOOOOO


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

I'm scared y'all are stroking synesthetes


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _this chat is confusing me_


whpy is everyone having stronk weren’t we just talking about eating colors


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

I am tiref too, but its afternoon


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

I am too tired to have a stronk right now it’s bed o’clock


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> whpy is everyone having stronk weren’t we just talking about eating colors


Eating colors?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm scared y'all are stroking synesthetes


were tob dangeros to be lept alrve


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

_this c h a t_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Eating colors?


yum.


----------



## Antonio (Aug 3, 2020)

why does purple taste like my mother ashes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> whpy is everyone having stronk weren’t we just talking about eating colors


I'm lie k eat coliur


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

hey itsw 2 : Am


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

Antonio said:


> why does purple taste like my mother ashes


_What_


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

I like eating blue


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

O.O


----------



## Antonio (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _What_


_Hmmm_


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

blue tastes like berries


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

ok im gion to sleep
or ille beback in five mintues


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> O.O


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

either wat my lige id sad so


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

Antonio said:


> _Hmmm_


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Oh ok


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 297349


NO


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Antonio said:


> why does purple taste like my mother ashes


What's with people eating ashes like wasn't that one weird girlfriend enough


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 297349


groobvin


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

IT'S HIM 

IT'S WILLIAM AFTON


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Spoiler: Putting this here because yes






Gibe


Nothing to do with the current conversation but


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Oy it’s bed o’clock I have bad hay fever and we’re talking either about stronks or the flavor of colors it’s time for me to check out


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

*purple guy*


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Antonio said:


> why does purple taste like my mother ashes


DElicious


----------



## Antonio (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> What's with people eating ashes like wasn't that one weird girlfriend enough


I meant to specify, her cigarette ashes. She's not dead...yet.


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Amazing


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Spoiler: Putting this here because yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't like jotaro but that's so cute ngl


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Spoiler: Putting this here because yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ist jotssro??

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020

Im going tobgoatlongs


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Yess tahatsg joetaaro


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

im conking out


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

byebye


----------



## Antonio (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I don't like jotaro but that's so cute ngl


I want one  Josuke is gonna get me one when we're older bless his heart


Lothitine said:


> ist jotssro??
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020
> 
> Im going tobgoatlongs


Yes it's jotssro


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I meant to specify, her cigarette ashes. She's not dead...yet.


idk if that's better or not


----------



## Antonio (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> idk if that's better or not


it doesn't matter


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

haha ashes go cromch


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

wowie


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> haha ashes go cromch


perfoct to go wifth your eggs


----------



## Antonio (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> haha ashes go cromch


yummy yummy nicotine in my tummy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Antonio said:


> yummy yummy nicotine in my tummy


What is this chat


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

i 
I’m going to 
turb aytocorrct on


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What is this chat


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Page 555


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What is this chat


A reminder to go to bed


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Is autocorrect workinfg


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What is this chat


Chat


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

No it isnt


----------



## Antonio (Aug 3, 2020)

555 is now the new 666


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> A reminder to go to bed


If anything its making me wanna stay up


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Idk how I feel typing in stroke


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Chat


Cchat


----------



## Antonio (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> If anything its making me wanna stay up


It's 2am here


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Antonio said:


> 555 is now the new 666





Spoiler: Imma say Christian bad wur



satan


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Ok
Autocorrect should be working nrow

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020

HHSHSHDGDKABDE

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020

I HATE
PHONB


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Perfect


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Antonio said:


> It's 2am here


1 am here lmao
Stayed up til 4 last night and got up at 9 this morning, that was fun and I'm totally not tired


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Spoiler: Imma say Christian bad wur
> 
> 
> 
> satan


am rebel


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Im strugglirh


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Ye


----------



## Antonio (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> 1 am here lmao
> Stayed up til 4 last night and got up at 9 this morning, that was fun and I'm totally not tired


sleep before you and me have a fight


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

A
autocorrect
Should
Be
Working
Now


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> am rebel


At this point you're literally just making fun of me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

we stan the birb


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

It should work


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Antonio said:


> sleep before you and me have a fight


How about no


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> A
> autocorrect
> Should
> Be
> ...


*trademarsk logo*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> At this point you're literally just making fun of me


Why did you open the spoiler


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Cool


----------



## Antonio (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> How about no


I care enough for your well being to tell you to go to sleep


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Why did you open the spoiler


Because i did
Stop making fun of me please


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

in giving ip on typng 
time for telkinises


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I care enough for your well being to tell you to go to sleep


_but you barely know me, why_


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

asdf


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

before you say I have no respect for Christianity just remember I don't post about dally's sword


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Redd is staring at me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> before you say I have no respect for Christianity just remember I don't post about dally's sword


-remembers you talking about it in hunger games-
Hm


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

r/ihadastroke
					

r/ihadastroke: typos so bad you would thnk ye havin an stroke




					www.reddit.com


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

*confused squid sounds*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

in fact when I explained that ooc thing to you I purposefully left out things for that reason


----------



## Antonio (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _but you barely know me, why_


I'm a concerned individual, I care about everyone so no more back talking and sleep


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

ok
im sleepy
if youve talked to m in t pas hour

no


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> r/ihadastroke
> 
> 
> r/ihadastroke: typos so bad you would thnk ye havin an stroke
> ...


This chat rn


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

ogm I had a storke


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> -remembers you talking about it in hunger games-
> Hm


that's a public chat and with otaku


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I'm a concerned individual, I care about everyone so no more back talking and sleep


_I think I'd rather participate in this garbage fire and listen to undertale music all night then sleep_


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

mayeb


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> that's a public chat and with otaku


Ok


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

I'm- _Yeah, never mind._


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

ffffffffffffffffffffoikk nighty night


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Why does everyone tell me to sleep


----------



## Antonio (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I think I'd rather participate in this garbage fire and listen to undertale music all night then sleep_


them I'm going offline to set an example of proper adulting

good night everyone


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

thinking of adding list of villagers I have on my signature


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Why does everyone tell me to sleep


helth


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Why does everyone tell me to sleep


Health


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Antonio said:


> them I'm going offline to set an example of proper adulting
> 
> good night everyone


*laughs in "its 2am"


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Why does everyone tell me to sleep


Sleep is important?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> helth


Helth bad


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

It’s 2pm for me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Sleep is important?


N o


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> It’s 2pm for me


Timezones


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

But you may get sick staying up


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> It’s 2pm for me


luckkgy u


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> N o


Yeah, it is...
Um...
Actually, I should listen to myself more...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> But you may get sick staying up


Stayed up til 4 am last night and got up at 9, despite feeling weird and tired all day I'm _fine_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

ooooo its 2!!! PM!!!!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020

sleepy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Stayed up til 4 am last night and got up at 9, despite feeling weird and tired all day I'm _fine_


stayed up till 4 and woke up at 2pm


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Yeah...
But it explodes when I sleep


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> stayed up till 4 and woke up at 2pm


I got no sleep but I'm ok :3

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020



Seastar said:


> Yeah, it is...
> Um...
> Actually, I should listen to myself more...


*hypöcrite*


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *hypöcrite*


I'm really tired... I should listen to myself and sleep...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm really tired... I should listen to myself and sleep...


Do this


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Yeah..
don’t push it


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Yeah..
> don’t push it


*I WANNA
STY UP*

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020

No slepe head emptgy


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

SUre


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

ok sleep ing now

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020

can’t sleep il just stalkd thw threjsd


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Okay, I will be a good squid and go to sleep. Good night!


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

go ahed


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

You guys are really still cranking out on the anime outline?
Also, GN seastar


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You guys are really still cranking out on the anime outline?
> Also, GN seastar


wahy 
T can’t understanmd What are you sayng


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

We are typing in stroke


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

outline
Im 
is itbecause its 2 aM

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020

a


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

...here’s the google doc
please keep it professional 








						TBT Anime Outline
					

This is Kurb. Please keep a level of professionalism. Character list: Kurb: Main Antag Saltyy: Kurb’s Apprentice YLWC”Matty”:Cursed Child determined to help protagonist to break spell  “Unicycle Witch” implied character. Matty has a grudge against her (editorial note: probably not, UW will prob...




					docs.google.com


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

im just going to loos ar tumbler mems


----------



## Chris (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> My sims keep drinking too much water and clutters glasses around the house


TS4 has so many bugs that need fixing. I've stopped playing for now because of an issue brought in by a recent patch that meant my Sims kept quitting what they were doing to go and bake white cakes.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> outline
> Im
> is itbecause its 2 aM
> 
> ...


Are you dying?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ...here’s the google doc
> please keep it professional
> 
> 
> ...


oo whoed would I be


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> oo whoed would I be


idk you can see in the character lidt


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

sad


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Are you dying?


anciety 
meds are wearing off
And
It’s 2 am
either this ir pakic attack staring abt the tv


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> anciety
> meds are wearing off
> And
> It’s 2 am
> either this ir pakic attack staring abt the tv


what


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what


LFE ISSOUP AND IM FORKM AND SPORK POER UP ISD WERING OF

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020

NOTM GOOD

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020

IM SORRY

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020

AND. A


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> LFE ISSOUP AND IM FORKM AND SPORK POER UP ISD WERING OF
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020
> 
> ...


call a doctor i think she’s choking


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

IM SORRY IM GONIG TO SLE P NOW AND ILL BE OKS IN THD MORNINGD
PRPBLY


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> LFE ISSOUP AND IM FORKM AND SPORK POER UP ISD WERING OF
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020
> 
> ...


I'm scared for you


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

SSLEEPY
2:THIRTY A M


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

ok
going to sleep now night night


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Good night


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> IM SORRY IM GONIG TO SLE P NOW AND ILL BE OKS IN THD MORNINGD
> PRPBLY


call 911


----------



## Chris (Aug 3, 2020)

Please don't post all in caps, thank you!


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Ok we will type in normal caps then


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

no cap


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> call 911


Im fin

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> Please don't post all in caps, thank you!


Ok sorry


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

I hope Celeste is on my island I can grind diys for her.
I need the nova lights, without visiting someone’s island due to bad internet.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Anyways, i figured out what i’m doing while stuck inside


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

It’s hust hald of me i too tirs to articlate my thouts and grammar right


Kurb said:


> View attachment 297356
> Anyways, i figured out what i’m doing while stuck inside


that games very col!!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> It’s hust hald of me i too tirs to articlate my thouts and grammar right
> 
> that games very col!!


be honest r u dying


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> be honest r u dying


ehh


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> ehh


should i call 9911


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

eyes hrt 
Bt i cant sleep


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

When I get tired, for some reason I can type normally.
When I’m upset, my typing is like stroke typing.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> should i call 9911


nah thts not a rel number


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> nah thts not a rel number


911


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> When I get tired, for some reason I can type normally.
> When I’m upset, my typing is like stroke typing.


obvss ivts Th e opposut for me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> nah thts not a rel number


call me
i'm lonely
jkjk


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> 911


im oka


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> im oka


no ur not


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Cool


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> no ur not


im 
*OKAY*

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020

I thnk


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Maybe


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> im
> *OKAY*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020
> ...


no ur
*not*


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

for dome reason im suddenly lss tired


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

What

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020

Insomnia confirmed


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

ok
im gonna watch
Toy stoy 
or should i watc
.Treasur Planrt
Or Lin kingn


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Hm..


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

So I cam sleepb


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> ok
> im gonna watch
> Toy stoy
> or should i watc
> ...


Treasure Planet is great


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Hmm
Pick the most favorite


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Treasure Planet is great


yeahs but I watchd it wtwic this wek alreday


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Im just sad hhhh


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> ok
> im gonna watch
> Toy stoy
> or should i watc
> ...


lin kingn is a good choic


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

isn't this thread kinda like general discussion


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Im just sad hhhh


moob


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Maybe Toy Stoy


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Mood


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Mood


mood what


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Ooo or lilon stitch


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Ooo or lilon stitch


lilon


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> moob


Yeh I'm worried about my friend..


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

hmmm


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yeh I'm worried about my friend..


cowb
lothd is ankcow

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020

lion king is
maybe


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Oh


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yeh I'm worried about my friend..


i’m worried about loth


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i’m worried about loth


D
Don’t be
ill tey to fisx the grmmar 
Oki

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020

Lion King
or
Toy Sotry


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Redd banner


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> D
> Don’t be
> ill tey to fisx the grmmar
> Oki
> ...


toy sotry


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Toy story is sade 
I think
But lions king Is borinng 

i
Don’t like them
zootopia???

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020



Kurb said:


> toy sotry


ssssh

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020

Zotopia I think

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020

Going to sleep nowb


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Toy story is sade
> I think
> But lions king Is borinng
> 
> ...


buhbuhbuhbhubhubhub


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

watching zootop
goonight


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

gbf I got aatee on my mouse


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

I have fluf blnaket and hoodib so iw eady so sleepr  night


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

I just ate cookies earlier...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I have fluf blnaket and hoodib so iw eady so sleepr ❤❤ night


r u dying


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> r u dying


yes


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> r u dying


nop I have xootopra on and cudling plushie anmd sleepy

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020

i
Awake just hit me
Wtf


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> nop I have xootopra on and cudling plushie anmd sleepy
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020
> 
> ...


i have spycrab plushie
do not touch or i will punch you


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

spycrabs plushei cool


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i have spycrab plushie
> do not touch or i will punch you


Ook
I have chopger and deagon plush


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> spycrabs plushei cool


very
also new episode in web series alert!


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

I have a Togepi plush


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

I have no plush :c


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Chopser 




plushgi


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

I want a Jotaro plush


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Chopser
> View attachment 297371
> plushgi


r u dying


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

I though deer chopper plush.
But cool


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> r u dying


MNO i have CHOPPER plahs


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

What


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

new aesthetiL lowecars with bad speling


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Oh almost 10k...
Cool


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

I lovb msurderbot


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

amazing


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

imma hit the hay


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> imma hit the hay


alr, gn


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

We are internet famous


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> We are internet famous


what did u google
also “THE AMBY”


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what did u google
> also “THE AMBY”


Basement dwellers “belltreeforums.com”

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020



https://imgur.com/a/6LQxWyN


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Basement dwellers “belltreeforums.com”
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020
> 
> ...


I like how pictures of my cats are on there lmao


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Yep


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Why do I like this gif so much


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> View attachment 297377
> Why do I like this gif so much


Cause it looks cool.
Try to get animated avatar to use it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> If this is an animal crossing forum, then isn’t this just a place where deranged dictators hang out?





Enxssi said:


> im no Darren aged dictater!!,,,!


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Cool


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Cause it looks cool.
> Try to get animated avatar to use it


I might :000
I just don't have enough tbt
And I don't post anywhere besides the basement
could you possibly.. nah


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I might :000
> I just don't have enough tbt
> And I don't post anywhere besides the basement
> could you possibly.. nah


Just post in NH general...
Thats what I actually did...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Just post in NH general...
> Thats what I actually did...


Hmm alright, if I can find any good threads :v


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Yeah...
Thats what I did earlier.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Yeah...
> Thats what I did earlier.


Btw why are you so mysterious


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Btw why are you so mysterious


Idk...
I have social anxiety...
Which makes me hard to understand sometimes..


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Idk...
> I have social anxiety...
> Which makes me hard to understand sometimes..


Ohhh yea that's fair
Well, please try not to worry about that, you can be yourself around us. We're your friends and we all love you and won't judge you for anything c:


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

I don’t even know how many posts I made today


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I don’t even know how many posts I made today


Same but I must have made hundreds to hit 10k already-
On another note I need to sleep. Goodnight!


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Ok gn


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

alright; be honest; have any of you even touched my stackoverflow flair


----------



## Mick (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> alright; be honest; have any of you even touched my stackoverflow flair



Take a guess


----------



## Chris (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I don’t even know how many posts I made today





ohare01 said:


> Same but I must have made hundreds to hit 10k already-
> On another note I need to sleep. Goodnight!


It baffles me how you two have only been here since the ACNH release and yet already have almost as many posts as I have made in seven years (and a good amount of mine is just mod work!).


----------



## Mick (Aug 3, 2020)

It's crazy. I've been posting so much lately and I still can't imagine reaching those numbers :')


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Idk...
Its basically the hunger games that made me have more posts....


----------



## Mick (Aug 3, 2020)

The hunger games did add a crazy amount of posts in a short time for many of us... Can't rest when you need to stay alive I suppose


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Yep...
So much going on.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020

I feel so dizzy...
Might get off early I guess, or just stay in bed or something.


----------



## Chris (Aug 3, 2020)

Mick said:


> It's crazy. I've been posting so much lately and I still can't imagine reaching those numbers :')


I thought I was posting excessively with about 2-3k wracked up since ACNH came out - and that number is inflated by handling reports and such. No idea how they do it! 

Day 3 of terraforming. Still at 4 stars but Isabelle says more people are responding positively. 
She also announced that there will be a meteor shower tonight!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2020)

Honestly, if any of you beats my 62k+ record I'll give you a gift. Nothing fancy, but still.


----------



## Mick (Aug 3, 2020)

I'd say a post handling a report is still a post.  Being a basement dweller helps but even then I can't compete...

I've also been terraforming the last 3 days! My brand new cafe is coming along. I'd show it, but at the same time I'll still be improving it so I won't. 



sheilaa said:


> Honestly, if any of you beats my 62k+ record I'll give you a gift. Nothing fancy, but still.


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

I doubt that I'll bypass 62k.
But my cafe is almost finished, I'm thinking of tting for the diys though...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2020)

Well, keep trying  I'm a bit inactive due to work and other things that I do so who knows


----------



## Chris (Aug 3, 2020)

Mick said:


> I've also been terraforming the last 3 days! My brand new cafe is coming along. I'd show it, but at the same time I'll still be improving it so I won't.


I've been meaning to add a café so I can rig participate in our on-going event, but I keep getting side-tracked!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I've been meaning to add a café so I can rig participate in our on-going event, but I keep getting side-tracked!


I repurposed a little farmer’s market for my cafe. I love how it looks now!


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

The pool in the cafe I made functions as a river which is strange...
I got an arapaima, black bass and dorado from there.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> The pool in the cafe I made functions as a river which is strange...
> I got an arapaima, black bass and dorado from there.


That’s rude, fishing up your guests


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That’s rude, fishing up your guests


Lol, this made me laugh a bit too hard XD


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Just wanted to test the waters lol


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Just wanted to test the waters lol


Lmao, well they work obviously


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Good morning!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Mornin’!


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


>


Lemons are good


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Very good


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Especially with fish


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Especially with fish


Agree.

Also afternoon.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Agree.
> 
> Also afternoon.


It’s 8 AM where I’m at


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Oh...
Pretty much I'm going soon.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020

maybe right now...
will comeback later


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Oh...
> Pretty much I'm going soon.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020
> ...


See ya later!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2020)

It's 3.37 pm here aha


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> It's 3.37 pm here aha


Time zones are a bizarre thing


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Time zones are a bizarre thing


Sure are.. and also annoying when you order things from countries 7-9 hours ahead or behind you xD


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

I finally got my perfect snowboy on the first try!


----------



## Mick (Aug 3, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I've been meaning to add a café so I can rig participate in our on-going event, but I keep getting side-tracked!



Technically all you need to do is place a table a chair, then call it a cafe for 75 easy bells  



sheilaa said:


> It's 3.37 pm here aha



CET squad!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Mick said:


> Technically all you need to do is place a table a chair, then call it a cafe for 75 easy bells
> 
> 
> 
> CET squad!


I WOULD do that but my artistic mind won’t let me do any less than a small complete cafe

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020

I just got a painting from Redd. He told me it was from Leonardo the Vinci


----------



## Mick (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I WOULD do that but my artistic mind won’t let me do any less than a small complete cafe



Same here actually! I always thought of cafes as a bit cliche, so I was going to throw something together really fast on the empty part of my island almost like a movie set so I could take some screenshots and tear it down.

But then I got an idea and now I am building it in a potentially permanent spot...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Mick said:


> Same here actually! I always thought of cafes as a bit cliche, so I was going to throw something together really fast on the empty part of my island almost like a movie set so I could take some screenshots and tear it down.
> 
> But then I got an idea and now I am building it in a potentially permanent spot...


I actually decided to keep my little cafe in the area I had my farmer’s market, and I’ll put a market on Evwirt instead.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

i heard that denmark is .21 seconds behind the rest of the earth
so if you throw a stone across the border, will it lag?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i heard that denmark is .21 seconds behind the rest of the earth
> so if you throw a stone across the border, will it lag?
> View attachment 297412


A good chunk of Denmark is supposed to be underwater

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020

It’s actually really interesting; a good chunk of Denmark was underwater but people managed to drain it off so there could be more agricultural land


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i heard that denmark is .21 seconds behind the rest of the earth
> so if you throw a stone across the border, will it lag?
> View attachment 297412


Try it, I live in Sweden so


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Try it, I live in Sweden so


My dad really wants to visit Sweden eventually


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> My dad really wants to visit Sweden eventually


Interesting  Hope he enjoys it if he ever gets to do it, though


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

i kinda want to try it but I’m not about to go to the other half of the earth to throw a stone over a wall


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

I found that flower sprouts are really good for seagrass if ya don’t wanna upset Isabelle


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Honestly, if any of you beats my 62k+ record I'll give you a gift. Nothing fancy, but still.


I bet @Seastar will

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020

Also good morning lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I bet @Seastar will
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020
> 
> Also good morning lol


Mornin’!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It baffles me how you two have only been here since the ACNH release and yet already have almost as many posts as I have made in seven years (and a good amount of mine is just mod work!).


I think it's because of last person to post wins when we still used that, this thread and hunger games lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I think it's because of last person to post wins when we still used that, this thread and hunger games lol


That’s also how I got a load of posts in one month too lol peeps have been saying how the HECK am I getting this many posts as a newb but I’m fairly active in the basement and have a lot of free time right now d:


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 3, 2020)

Hi hello :3


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hi hello :3


Ello!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 3, 2020)

How is you? :3


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Good! I’m working on making my beaches wild today.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2020)

@Seastar well let's see if you can then hehe


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

My allergies are acting up and I hate it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

I love how I go on here with almost 10k posts aswell and nobody questions me


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2020)

anyone here play aqw?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

_whpy d you  guys have more posts then me that's not fair i joined way before you all_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _whpy d you  guys have more posts then me that's not fair i joined way before you all_


But not before me.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _whpy d you  guys have more posts then me that's not fair i joined way before you all_


because you have a life


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> because you have a life


oh ok


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> oh ok


exactly


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _whpy d you  guys have more posts then me that's not fair i joined way before you all_


Cuz I have a ton of free time


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Cuz I have a ton of free time


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

I have too much free time...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Just responded to Steam Support.
Things are going well, so far.


----------



## Mairmalade (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I have too much free time...


May I borrow some?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Wait, Mairmalade’s here too?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Wait, Mairmalade’s here too?


all the mods will come to party, vris and mairmalade are just the first


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Mairmalade said:


> May I borrow some?


Why are you down here?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> all the mods will come to party, vris and mairmalade are just the first





Your Local Wild Child said:


> Why are you down here?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Why are you down here?


shhh welcome the second mod to the dumpster fire


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

I mean, it’s all cool here but things get _odd_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

hello 
well since Mair just came here
we had a war about milk
my spycrab plushie arrived 
i am filing a steam support ticket


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> hello
> well since Mair just came here
> we had a war about milk
> my spycrab plushie arrived
> i am filing a steam support ticket


Wait we had another war about milk


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> hello
> well since Mair just came here
> we had a war about milk
> my spycrab plushie arrived
> i am filing a steam support ticket


I don't remember a war about milk.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wait we had another war about milk


Nope just the one

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020



Seastar said:


> I don't remember a war about milk.


Ice cream then


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Nope just the one
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020
> 
> ...


ah okay that was before I got my pakige


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> hello
> well since Mair just came here
> we had a war about milk
> my spycrab plushie arrived
> i am filing a steam support ticket


if your plushie arrived why are you filing a ticket


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> if your plushie arrived why are you filing a ticket


Cause the code didn’t work


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Also


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _whpy d you  guys have more posts then me that's not fair i joined way before you all_


We joined on the same day
Let that sink in


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

I love how I just don't care what milk I drink


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Upload


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I love how I just don't care what milk I drink


Same as long as it's not almond milk or weird milk like that


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

spycrab plushie is cute and I don't even know what it's from


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Speaking of plushies I just got a deer plush


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> spycrab plushie is cute and I don't even know what it's from


An animation bug in Team Fortress 2


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Speaking of plushies my eevee one won't come and its been months


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> spycrab plushie is cute and I don't even know what it's from


Is it bad that I know? Even if Kurb hadn't talked about it, I would still know.
Team Fortress 2


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Speaking of plushies I just got a deer plush


Oh great I read it’s tag and it describes him as a _dear_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> An animation bug in Team Fortress 2


wowie


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Is it bad that I know? Even if Kurb hadn't talked about it, I would still know.
> Team Fortress 2


How do you know


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh great I read it’s tag and it describes him as a _dear_


Vrisnem vibes


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

I have a squid plushie and a Kirby plushie with me right now.
And no, it's not a normal squid.



Kurb said:


> How do you know


_My brother._


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

frick it's so cute


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I have a squid plushie and a Kirby plushie with me right now.
> And no, it's not a normal squid.
> 
> 
> _My brother._


How many hours does he have? I’d like to do a sniper duel with him sometime


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I have a squid plushie and a Kirby plushie with me right now.
> And no, it's not a normal squid.
> 
> 
> _My brother._


I got a Kirby plushie and a bunch of nongame related plushies


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> How many hours does he have? I’d like to do a sniper duel with him sometime


I don't know plus he's asleep.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't know plus he's asleep.


It’s one in the afternoon jees


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> It’s one in the afternoon jees


12* in cst


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

1:47 for me


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar i found this


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Kirby is a god


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> It’s one in the afternoon jees





ohare01 said:


> 12* in cst


He was probably up late...
He keeps playing Pay Day 2 or whatever it is


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

I just looked at the stuff from 3 AM last night again
i 
wow
WTF WAS I THINKIN


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I just looked at the stuff from 3 AM last night again
> i
> wow
> WTF WAS I THINKIN


you were thinking about having a stroke


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

I was sleepy lmao
Sleepy Loth is Stroke Loth apparently


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I was sleepy lmao
> Sleepy Loth is Stroke Loth apparently


wowie the more you know


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> He was probably up late...
> He keeps playing Pay Day 2 or whatever it is


payday 2 same word

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020



Lothitine said:


> I just looked at the stuff from 3 AM last night again
> i
> wow
> WTF WAS I THINKIN


Yeah you were dying


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

what's payday2


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

@Kurb 
See I was fine lmao

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020

im just extremely tired now


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what's payday2


I think it's about robbing banks or something lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> @Kurb
> See I was fine lmao
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020
> ...


Same


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> @Kurb
> See I was fine lmao
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020
> ...


I couldn't tell if you were kidding or actually couldn't type properly


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Seastar i found this


I’ve seen that lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I couldn't tell if you were kidding or actually couldn't type properly


it's called sleep deprivation


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> it's called sleep deprivation


I get that all the time yet I can type properly
Heck I stayed up til 4 a few times and was still  fine


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Odds are if ya put a Kirby video up I’ve seen it (just so long as it’s SFW)


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I think it's about robbing banks or something lol


Yea


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I couldn't tell if you were kidding or actually couldn't type properly


yeah I was
very tired and 
I could tell it was wrong but my brain just didnt fix it??

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020



ohare01 said:


> I get that all the time yet I can type properly
> Heck I stayed up til 4 a few times and was still  fine


LUCKY YOU-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I get that all the time yet I can type properly
> Heck I stayed up til 4 a few times and was still  fine


well your a special hooman


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

im still pretty tired so if my spelling a little off thats why


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> yeah I was
> very tired and
> I could tell it was wrong but my brain just didnt fix it??
> 
> ...


okay if I'm being honest I mess up on typing super badly
if I didn't have autocorrect or autofill then haha..


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

It’s time to make Newton regret he was ever _born._


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

autocorrect is a curse and a curse and rarely a blessing


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

I got microwave popcorn right now


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> F no dont have a strok


*what am i trying to say
It’s like ancient runes*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I got microwave popcorn right now


gib


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> okay if I'm being honest I mess up on typing super badly
> if I didn't have autocorrect or autofill then haha..


I have to fix soooo many typos before I post. But then I often end up missing something and have to edit.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *what am i trying to say
> It’s like ancient runes*


It was like you were having a mental breakdown and a stroke at the same time


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I have to fix soooo many typos before I post. But then I often end up missing something and have to edit.


just type whatever and edit


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> It was like you were having a mental breakdown and a stroke at the same time


thats highty likely lmao


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> okay if I'm being honest I mess up on typing super badly
> if I didn't have autocorrect or autofill then haha..


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> either wat my lige id sad so


*WTF WAS I DDOING*
Lmao
Don’t let me stay up late again

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020

my brain was dead
I think


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *WTF WAS I DDOING*
> Lmao
> Don’t let me stay up late again
> 
> ...


We were all concerned for you


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> thats highty likely lmao


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Ok
> Autocorrect should be working nrow
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020
> ...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Ok
> Autocorrect should be working nrow
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020
> ...


Amazing


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

If I ever type like that, be very concerned. That's not like me.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> We were all concerned for you



thank you for your concern lmao


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> If I ever type like that, be very concerned. That's not like me.


that's about as unlikely as you doing the same thing as rng seastar


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> that's about as unlikely as you doing the same thing as rng seastar


That would also be concerning.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

I also had to remind myself not to cuss a lot lmao at least I managed that


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I also had to remind myself not to cuss a lot lmao at least I managed that


I just cuss because forum censor


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I just cuss because forum censor


Oh
I just didn’t want tobget in trouble


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Okay, swearing goes on the list of "That's not something Seastar would do".


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay, swearing goes on the list of "That's not something Seastar would do".


fair enough


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I just cuss because forum censor


Wait what? It autocensors?
Hmmmm...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

I don’t cuss at all.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wait what? It autocensors?
> Hmmmm...


*this changes everything*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay, swearing goes on the list of "That's not something Seastar would do".


Same except very rarely
When I'm super mad I do.. But only on the forum bc sensor
Not irl tho


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *this changes everything*


***** ****


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

ok now I know i can cuss


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

it didn't censor the a word so I maybe edited it out


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ***** ****


It has been confirmed that that word isn’t bad.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It has been confirmed that that word isn’t bad.


Wait nvm you edited it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> it didn't censor the a word so I maybe edited it out


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

just saw this on a vid and this is me


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> He was probably up late...
> He keeps playing Pay Day 2 or whatever it is


i went to bed at four oclock and i woke up at 12


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i went to bed at four oclock and i woke up at 12


Sometimes he sleeps much longer than I do...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Sometimes he sleeps much longer than I do...


And that’s unhealthy


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> And that’s unhealthy


Probably. But I'm not him, so...


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> in giving ip on typng
> time for telkinises




	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020

*TELKINISES.*
the height of my brain power here


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

This is Stack Overflow Meta’s CAPTCHA prompt, and it’s great


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020
> 
> *TELKINISES.*
> the height of my brain power here


I wish I had that. Wait no, I don't.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 297462
> This is Stack Overflow Meta’s CAPTCHA prompt, and it’s great


I too am not entirely convinced you aren’t some sort of A.I.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I too am not entirely convinced you aren’t some sort of A.I.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I wish I had that. Wait no, I don't.


Why do you not want telekinesis


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I too am not entirely convinced you aren’t some sort of A.I.


I....did struggle with it for like 5 minutes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 297460
> just saw this on a vid and this is me


Why is this me


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 297460
> just saw this on a vid and this is me


me too


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 297462
> This is Stack Overflow Meta’s CAPTCHA prompt, and it’s great


They’re making like 3 million different CAPTCHAs now. Roblox’s is really bizarre (I don’t play it but I watch videos on it a lot)


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 297460
> just saw this on a vid and this is me


I'm sorry hey where did you find my jar?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Why is this me


Oh wait I'm pretty sure I got that from my best friend
He does that all the time


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> They’re making like 3 million different CAPTCHAs now. Roblox’s is really bizarre (I don’t play it but I watch videos on it a lot)


You have to make it where the animal faces the right direction
IDK why people struggle with it
But I’ve used that specific CAPTCHA a few times


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I too am not entirely convinced you aren’t some sort of A.I.





Kurb said:


> I....did struggle with it for like 5 minutes


kurb is robot confirmed


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Why do you not want telekinesis


Nobody wants to hear an Inkling and an Octoling try to talk at the same time.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Double the stack overflow flairs double the fun


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

krub be honste arr e you a robot man


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2020)

Peace, maaaan.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> krub be honste arr e you a robot man


idk tbh


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> idk tbh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> krub be honste arr e you a robot man


Are you a pirate


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> idk tbh


Oh no


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Are you a pirate


no i am a cheese sworrdman


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

On the topic of captchas, I give you this.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> no i am a cheese sworrdman


Can you send cheese to Evwirt


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> On the topic of captchas, I give you this.
> 
> View attachment 297463


We need more captchas like this just sayin


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Three times the flair!


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Three times the flair!


theres so many of them


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> theres so many of them


indeed


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

I don't even know what those are for.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Ultra Necrozmas theme rocks way more than the themes in SwSh (and I LIKED SwSh!)


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Sword was fun
Hop is cool


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

I only know one song from Sword/Shield... Try to guess which one.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I only know one song from Sword/Shield... Try to guess which one.


HOPS THEME
I love it


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> HOPS THEME
> I love it


Nope, not that one.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I only know one song from Sword/Shield... Try to guess which one.


The battle tower theme. That theme rocks. I was talking about the legendary themes; they’re cool and all but the howling makes it  worse than it had to be


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't even know what those are for.


StackExchange community flairs
 Stackoverflow, stack overflow meta, and English Language


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Okay, you know what... not a lot of you have any idea I'm into this, so....
_I only know the song that Toby Fox made for Sword/Shield._


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay, you know what... not a lot of you have any idea I'm into this, so....
> _I only know the song that Toby Fox made for Sword/Shield._


Which is....


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay, you know what... not a lot of you have any idea I'm into this, so....
> _I only know the song that Toby Fox made for Sword/Shield._


Yup the battle tower theme. That compares to U-Necrozma.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020



Kurb said:


> Which is....





Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yup the battle tower theme. That compares to U-Necrozma.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Which is....


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


>


It’s VERY Toby fox lmao

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020

I love the battle tower theme, the gym theme, and Hop’s theme a lot


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay, you know what... not a lot of you have any idea I'm into this, so....
> _I only know the song that Toby Fox made for Sword/Shield._


What song :0


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> It’s VERY Toby fox lmao
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020
> 
> I love the battle tower theme, the gym theme, and Hop’s theme a lot


Ok but Bede’s theme


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


>


Toby Fox is a musical genius


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Chairman Rose also has an awesome theme but it REALLY doesn’t fit the character.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020



ohare01 said:


> What song :0





Seastar said:


>


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Ok but Bede’s theme


I’m biased bc I hate bede with a BURNING PASSION

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Toby Fox is a musical genius


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Chairman Rose also has an awesome theme but it REALLY doesn’t fit the character.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020


Yeye I saw after I said that


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Eternatus 3 is epic but the howling pulls it down a bit


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Why is Toby Fox so good at making music
My spotify playlist is literally only music he made


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Okay now we all know Seastar likes Toby Fox music oops.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Rhythm Heaven also has aight music for how weird it is


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Should i make it FOUR flairs?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay now we all know Seastar likes Toby Fox music oops.


So? Who can blame you lmao


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Rhythm Heaven also has aight music for how weird it is


This. Literally this.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Rhythm Heaven also has aight music for how weird it is


Omg I love that game :0
Some of the songs did bop ngl


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Rhythm Heaven also has aight music for how weird it is


Ah
Yes
Rhythm Heaven
I'm terrible at rhythm games lol


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Ah
> Yes
> Rhythm Heaven
> I'm terrible at rhythm games lol


Same but I was good at rhythm heaven


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Okay, it's time for my favorite Rhythm Heaven fan video. (Note that it was made before certain DLC content came lol)


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Look at my signature guys


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

kurbus


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> kurbus


What


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Look at my signature guys


_*My eyes*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Look at my signature guys


MY EYES


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay, it's time for my favorite Rhythm Heaven fan video. (Note that it was made before certain DLC content came lol)


This made me so happy, I loved every second of it❤


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

You guys laughing yet?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You guys laughing yet?


No, this hurts my poor squid eyes.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You guys laughing yet?


ITS SO RED


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You guys laughing yet?


my eyes


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> No, this hurts my poor squid eyes.


hahahahaha


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> hahahahaha


Brüh


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

I will only change it back if you click on one of them


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Brüh


^


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I will only change it back if you click on one of them


B̴̡̧̧̧̢̧̨̡̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̠̘͈̟͚̭͎̰͖͓̪̲̺͕̤̼̘̗̠͙͉̭̯̩͕̟͚͓͇͍̮̞̩̬̟̻̝̞̖̣̦̟͕͓͚̣̼̦͖̮̹̞͓̠̫̝͉͔͈͎̪̩͚̖͉̩͈͗̎̾̒̄͛́̉̔̈̇͊͊̑̆̓͂̈͋͊̔̐̎́̑̓͑͋͐̿̎͒̑͗͋͑̅́̔̇̉̑͂̓̄̈̏̿̐̒͗͒̽̓̔́́̓͋̅͐͑̒́̈́̐̏̐̓̃̐̈́͆̾̊̈͆̿̏̒͛̽͛̒̌̾͛̃̆̍́̋͊͗̒̒̾̈́̈̄̂̀͑̈́͌̑͌͒̾̌͋͗̏́̇̏̀͗̏̉͛̊̓̋̏͛͂͑̀̉̂͂̓́̊̃̆̑̔̎̏́̿́̎̀̒͐̿̌̿̎͊̈́̄͑̎̇͒͋́̿̏̋͗͂̏̍̐̾̍̇́͂͛̿͑̃̒̃̈́͗̏̋̉̆̋̽̾͐͒̀͒̿̔̿̿͗̃̿̐͑͋̈́̎̆͋̊́́͒̋̈́̈͗̌̾̃͗̑̇̑͆̇̏́̿͌̈́͛̄̉̒̓͂͐̎̾̓̀̂͗̈́̅͒̓̑̚̕̚͘̕͘͘̕̕͘̕̚̕͘͜͜͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͠͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͝ṛ̸̢̨̢̧̡̢̧̨̢̢̨̡̢̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̭̭̦̘͉̭̙͖͍̤̰̻͙͕͈͉̦̙͙͓̠̲̣̪̤̻̳̩̤͖͖̟̯͉̺̣͖͕̬̳̖̱͉̺̦͕̜̦͍̻̗̰̦̠̖̼̤͉̙̖͕̞͍͔͎̝̖̮̺͔͇̥̼̹̞͕̮̠̬̟̞͕͎͔͇̰̯̰̺͙̟͓̹̻̤̮̱̜͖͈̜͈͔͔̟̖̺̜̝̤̖̞̲̭̥̤̦͍̺̘͇̠͍͎̭̰͖̹̺̮̳̤̠̺̞̱͔̲̺͎̞͈͉̥̭͖͔̩̯̰̠̬͔͖̘̥̹̦͎̰̜̟̼̹̠̻̲̱͈̯̗̯̙̤͎̪̖͓͉̳̜̫̣̣̠̫̜̮͕͈̫͓̞̪͎͈͕̮̣̤̞͚͓̪̥̳͇̟̖̦͎̰̦̤͓̪̫̱̻͙͉͚̳̦̲̲̰̠̖̞̈́̅̃̾̈͛̊͆̈͛̓̅̄̅͂͑́́̎̉̄̈͒̑͂̐͒́̋̊̀̓̐̅̈́̔̐̌̔͐̃́͛̌̈́̍̌̓͐̂͂̓͆̂͋͛͆̊͑͒̂͗̈́̀̐͑͋̿̽̄̐̋̋̈͗̈͋̋̅͊̊̔͌̑̽͒͋̈̀́͛́́̅̄͗̽̒̅̂́̐̆̀͋́͆̅̄̌̄̍͑͆͆̍͗͊̎͐̀͌͊̅̍͋̃̊͐͛̌́̿̐̆̏̔̂͗̔̂̃̈̆̌͋̔͒̆͂̆̄̽͛̿͋̍͂́̔̈́̇̓̕̕͘̚̕͘̕̚͘͘̚͘͜͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͠ͅͅͅͅư̶̡̧̢̡̡̨̨̧̧̡̧̢̧̡̧͔͉̝̻̪͎̠̼̗̠͎̯̫̭͔̰͙̦̯̞̖̜̟͕͖̞͍͙͚͇̱̜̟̭̲͓͉̬͉̮̟̥̣͖̮͉̹̳͈̤͇͈͙͎̫̦̖̰͚̙̩͕̙͔̬̝̯͉̙͎̝̦̯̹̣̼̳͍̝̼̠̦͇͚͇͙͙͉̖͉̞͇̣̗̰̺̘̙̫̼̪̦̳͕̻̣̩̠̱̱̞̂̌̓̄̈́̈́̿̇͐̑̂̋̓͒́̾̊̋̔̑̑̄̏̃̿̏̇̋̄̒̔͛͌̏͑̾̑̊̐̏͆̎̔͗͂͒́̊̓̓̍̎̊͛̀̍͛͑̈́̑̎̿͐̽͛̈̉̎̕̚̚͘͜͜͜͝͠͝͝͝ͅͅͅẖ̶̡͕̘̘̝̘̖͈̱̤͉̜̼͉̞̖͔̭̞͙̗̟͉̞̖͎̰̰͈̋́͐̏̓̃̄̃̿̽̔͆̿̅̏͒̽̆̃̍͊͛́̉̈́̔͗̓̊̀̂͊͘͘͘̕͠͝ͅ


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Ok fineee


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

fine I clicked it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Fixed


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Fixed


Much better


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 3, 2020)

GUYS I JUST WALKED INTO GAMESTOP AND IM PRETTY SURE THE GUY SAID GREETINGS FELLOW HUMAN

I- a m a z i n g


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> GUYS I JUST WALKED INTO GAMESTOP AND IM PRETTY SURE THE GUY SAID GREETINGS FELLOW HUMAN
> 
> I- a m a z i n g


WHAT GIVE THEM A RAISE


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> GUYS I JUST WALKED INTO GAMESTOP AND IM PRETTY SURE THE GUY SAID GREETINGS FELLOW HUMAN
> 
> I- a m a z i n g


You were lucky you missed what just happened


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> GUYS I JUST WALKED INTO GAMESTOP AND IM PRETTY SURE THE GUY SAID GREETINGS FELLOW HUMAN
> 
> I- a m a z i n g


_Wha-
Who would say-
Papyrus would._


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _Wha-
> Who would say-
> Papyrus would._


Papyrus put some skin on


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _Wha-
> Who would say-
> Papyrus would._


yes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Or it's an alien trying to fit in


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Papyrus put some skin on


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Papyrus put some skin on


To the out of context comments thread


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

wai ti didn't  see the signature @Kurb


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> To the out of context comments thread


*cursed comments

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020



Enxssi said:


> wai ti didn't  see the signature @Kurb


DON'T BRING IT BACK


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Papyrus put some skin on


This reminds me of something

Undyne: Papyrus how are you not cold out here?
Papyrus: *I HAVE NO SKIN.*


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Guys I just ate wendysw i love their burgers


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> wai ti didn't  see the signature @Kurb


You wanted this


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You wanted this


NOOO


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Hi


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> wai ti didn't  see the signature @Kurb


NO DONT


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

MY EYES MYEYESMYEYESMYEYES


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

@Enxssi


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You wanted this


čøøl


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You wanted this


AAAAAAA


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 3, 2020)

I'm on mobile so C:

I can watch you suffer without suffering myself


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> čøøl


Indeed


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

WHY

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> I'm on mobile so C:


I'M NOT AAAAA


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'm on mobile so C:


Turn it sideways


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

ok ill go on mobile and see it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Turn it sideways


DON'T LISTEN TO KURB


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> DON'T LISTEN TO KURB


They just don’t want you to see the awesomeness


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 3, 2020)

NO
id rather watch you suffer without suffering myself 
Cursed I'm sorry


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> They just don’t want you to see the awesomeness


STOP


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

@Enxssi Whyyyy
My cephalopod  eyes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> NO
> id rather watch you suffer without suffering myself
> Cursed I'm sorry


wow your me


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

My cervid eyes!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

It doesn't bother me that much
Is it bc I have comfort mode on?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> It doesn't bother me that much
> Is it bc I have comfort mode on?


See you get it


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> groobvin


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> It doesn't bother me that much
> Is it bc I have comfort mode on?


What is comfort mode?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 297349


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

you mortal fOoOooOls!!!1!!! i can look at it with eAsE


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What is comfort mode?


Comfort view mode
Turns down the blue light so it's more comfortable for your eyes


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

I’m changing it back


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’m changing it back


Good


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Ok done


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you mortal fOoOooOls!!!1!!! i can look at it with eAsE


HOW


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> HOW


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> P


He has normal eyes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> He has normal eyes


She*


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

i can't believe you guys can't stand (255, 0, 0)


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 3, 2020)

So wait Kurb is the man behind the slaughter?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i can't believe you guys can't stand (255, 0, 0)


NOOOOO! YOU CAN’T JUST WIPE OUT SOMEONE’S EYES WITH A SINGE COLOR!
haha funny hex go (255, 0, 0)

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020



Milky star said:


> So wait Kurb is the man behind the slaughter?


Yes how much did u miss


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> NOOOOO! YOU CAN’T JUST WIPE OUT SOMEONE’S EYES WITH A SINGE COLOR!
> haha funny hex go (255, 0, 0)
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020
> ...


Everything-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Everything-


Happy birthday!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Do you guys want me to fix EVERYTHING about my signature?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

I love my signature the way it is


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Everything-


Yea happy birthday

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020



ohare01 said:


> I love my signature the way it is


I changed mine to be just a bit more positive

edit: I’m a dumb deer child and read title. My sig is full of admin stuff


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


>


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Do you guys want me to fix EVERYTHING about my signature?


Please... My eyes hurt.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

_Pickly little...
cant apppreciate art...._

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020

Done


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the slaughter


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

The man behind the slaughter is dead


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the slaughter


Are you okay there?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Are you okay there?


THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE SLAUGHTER


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Are you okay there?


_this is normal for her_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

_Now Kurb is doing it._


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _this is normal for her_


yes
now if you'll excuse me im gonna play cu 🅱 e game


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> yes
> now if you'll excuse me im gonna play cu 🅱 e game


CUBE CUBE CUBE CUBE CUBE CUBE CUBE CUBE CUBE CUBE CUBE CUBE CUBE CUBE CUBE CUBE CUBE CUBE CUBE CUBE CUBE CUBE CUBE CUBE CUBE CUBE CUBE CUBE CUBE CUBE CUBE CUBE CUBE


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> yes
> now if you'll excuse me im gonna play cu 🅱 e game


_ok_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Spoiler: woman in front of the revival



THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE SLAUGHTER THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE MAN BEHIND THE SLAUGHTER


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

what have i started


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *YOURE A KID NOW, YOURE A SQUID NOW, YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID  YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID  YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID*





Seastar said:


> _*What did I do to you?*_





Enxssi said:


> kid squid?


Wow, my memory is great on certain things.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

THE WOMAN BEHIND THE REVIVAL


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> yes
> now if you'll excuse me im gonna play cu 🅱 e game


Minecraft?

funny thing: one time my bro put one of his cheap Minecraft stories on audiobook and the bot reading it pronounced it min-eh-craft and now i pronounce it like that sometimes


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Minecraft?
> 
> funny thing: one time my bro put one of his cheap Minecraft stories on audiobook and the bot reading it pronounced it min-eh-craft and now i pronounce it like that sometimes


yes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> what have i started


_*This is your fault, Enxssi.*_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

_YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID _

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020

...JESUS THAT THUNDER WAS LOUD


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

wait i think i have one of those minecraft books


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

I’m going to die.
I am going to die.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020

THAT WAS LIKE 100 FEET FROM ME JEEESUS


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> _YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID _
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020
> 
> ...JESUS THAT THUNDER WAS LOUD


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

oh my god


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Help


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Help


You good


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

I AM GOING TO DIE FROM THUNDER


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I AM GOING TO DIE FROM THUNDER


become zeus


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> You good


No


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

zeus pls spare me kthxbye


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> No


:0 what’s up

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020



Kurb said:


> zeus pls spare me kthxbye


say hi to him for me pls


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

also lothitine says hi


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> :0 what’s up
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020
> 
> ...


Stressed


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

I forgot to get my stinkin updated hoodie from dream Arctin


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Stressed


relatable


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Surprised the weather channel app isn’t screaming at me rn


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> relatable


Want me to tell you what about in pm


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Want me to tell you what about in pm


If you want


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

OH GOD THAT WAS LOUD

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020

LOTH PLS STOP LOVING THIS I AM GOING TO DIE


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> OH GOD THAT WAS LOUD
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020
> 
> LOTH PLS STOP LOVING THIS I AM GOING TO DIE


fun!!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

NO


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

I don’t like thunderstorms


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t like thunderstorms





Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t like thunderstorms





Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t like thunderstorms





Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t like thunderstorms


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

haha thunder go flash rumble


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

LMFAO


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

GUYS NO


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

thunderstorms are fun


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> thunderstorms are fun


NO


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 3, 2020)

Goodbye robot.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Goodbye robot.


B̴̡̧̧̧̢̧̨̡̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̠̘͈̟͚̭͎̰͖͓̪̲̺͕̤̼̘̗̠͙͉̭̯̩͕̟͚͓͇͍̮̞̩̬̟̻̝̞̖̣̦̟͕͓͚̣̼̦͖̮̹̞͓̠̫̝͉͔͈͎̪̩͚̖͉̩͈͗̎̾̒̄͛́̉̔̈̇͊͊̑̆̓͂̈͋͊̔̐̎́̑̓͑͋͐̿̎͒̑͗͋͑̅́̔̇̉̑͂̓̄̈̏̿̐̒͗͒̽̓̔́́̓͋̅͐͑̒́̈́̐̏̐̓̃̐̈́͆̾̊̈͆̿̏̒͛̽͛̒̌̾͛̃̆̍́̋͊͗̒̒̾̈́̈̄̂̀͑̈́͌̑͌͒̾̌͋͗̏́̇̏̀͗̏̉͛̊̓̋̏͛͂͑̀̉̂͂̓́̊̃̆̑̔̎̏́̿́̎̀̒͐̿̌̿̎͊̈́̄͑̎̇͒͋́̿̏̋͗͂̏̍̐̾̍̇́͂͛̿͑̃̒̃̈́͗̏̋̉̆̋̽̾͐͒̀͒̿̔̿̿͗̃̿̐͑͋̈́̎̆͋̊́́͒̋̈́̈͗̌̾̃͗̑̇̑͆̇̏́̿͌̈́͛̄̉̒̓͂͐̎̾̓̀̂͗̈́̅͒̓̑̚̕̚͘̕͘͘̕̕͘̕̚̕͘͜͜͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͠͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͝ṛ̸̢̨̢̧̡̢̧̨̢̢̨̡̢̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̭̭̦̘͉̭̙͖͍̤̰̻͙͕͈͉̦̙͙͓̠̲̣̪̤̻̳̩̤͖͖̟̯͉̺̣͖͕̬̳̖̱͉̺̦͕̜̦͍̻̗̰̦̠̖̼̤͉̙̖͕̞͍͔͎̝̖̮̺͔͇̥̼̹̞͕̮̠̬̟̞͕͎͔͇̰̯̰̺͙̟͓̹̻̤̮̱̜͖͈̜͈͔͔̟̖̺̜̝̤̖̞̲̭̥̤̦͍̺̘͇̠͍͎̭̰͖̹̺̮̳̤̠̺̞̱͔̲̺͎̞͈͉̥̭͖͔̩̯̰̠̬͔͖̘̥̹̦͎̰̜̟̼̹̠̻̲̱͈̯̗̯̙̤͎̪̖͓͉̳̜̫̣̣̠̫̜̮͕͈̫͓̞̪͎͈͕̮̣̤̞͚͓̪̥̳͇̟̖̦͎̰̦̤͓̪̫̱̻͙͉͚̳̦̲̲̰̠̖̞̈́̅̃̾̈͛̊͆̈͛̓̅̄̅͂͑́́̎̉̄̈͒̑͂̐͒́̋̊̀̓̐̅̈́̔̐̌̔͐̃́͛̌̈́̍̌̓͐̂͂̓͆̂͋͛͆̊͑͒̂͗̈́̀̐͑͋̿̽̄̐̋̋̈͗̈͋̋̅͊̊̔͌̑̽͒͋̈̀́͛́́̅̄͗̽̒̅̂́̐̆̀͋́͆̅̄̌̄̍͑͆͆̍͗͊̎͐̀͌͊̅̍͋̃̊͐͛̌́̿̐̆̏̔̂͗̔̂̃̈̆̌͋̔͒̆͂̆̄̽͛̿͋̍͂́̔̈́̇̓̕̕͘̚̕͘̕̚͘͘̚͘͜͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͠ͅͅͅͅư̶̡̧̢̡̡̨̨̧̧̡̧̢̧̡̧͔͉̝̻̪͎̠̼̗̠͎̯̫̭͔̰͙̦̯̞̖̜̟͕͖̞͍͙͚͇̱̜̟̭̲͓͉̬͉̮̟̥̣͖̮͉̹̳͈̤͇͈͙͎̫̦̖̰͚̙̩͕̙͔̬̝̯͉̙͎̝̦̯̹̣̼̳͍̝̼̠̦͇͚͇͙͙͉̖͉̞͇̣̗̰̺̘̙̫̼̪̦̳͕̻̣̩̠̱̱̞̂̌̓̄̈́̈́̿̇͐̑̂̋̓͒́̾̊̋̔̑̑̄̏̃̿̏̇̋̄̒̔͛͌̏͑̾̑̊̐̏͆̎̔͗͂͒́̊̓̓̍̎̊͛̀̍͛͑̈́̑̎̿͐̽͛̈̉̎̕̚̚͘͜͜͜͝͠͝͝͝ͅͅͅẖ̶̡͕̘̘̝̘̖͈̱̤͉̜̼͉̞̖͔̭̞͙̗̟͉̞̖͎̰̰͈̋́͐̏̓̃̄̃̿̽̔͆̿̅̏͒̽̆̃̍͊͛́̉̈́̔͗̓̊̀̂͊͘͘͘̕͠͝ͅ


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Goodbye robot.


it makes sense now


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> NO


..yes 

my dogs get freakedout tho


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> it makes sense now


NO IT DOESNT


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> NO IT DOESNT


Does


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> NO IT DOESNT


it makes perfect sense,,, you are robot and too much electricity is gonna done kill you


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 3, 2020)

```
Robot [KURBUS] go boom in T minus 10 minutes

Prepare for liftoff. goodbye comrade
lightning.exe_BOOM
```


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ```
> Robot [KURBUS] go boom in T minus 10 minutes
> 
> Prepare for liftoff. goodbye comrade
> ```


N0


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> YES


I'm glad you see our point


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

When you get bad thunderstorms there’s always the risk of a tornado here


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 3, 2020)

```
Config.lighning_BOOM
/10timenow
(item.kurbus)_end
```
sorry I don't speak c̵̡̛̥͈͎̗̮̦̳̲͙̫̹̭̲̯̻͙͍͑̅̋͆̐͑̌̐͑̃́̂̀͑̒̿̀̓̎̆͘̕͜ ̵̢̙̟͕͚͈̮͉͎͔̜̥̘̺̠̟͓̙̳͉̘͔̹̯̂̊́͜ͅơ̷̢̡̨̨̡̛̖̲̦̝̦̺͖̪̝͈̳̱̖̥̹͓̹̯̦͎͙̮̅̍̋̓̉͐̈́͒̔̒̄͐̇̀̋̎͑͛͑̂̑̔͘͝͝ͅͅ ̵̢̧̢̧̖̙̙̭̫̼͎͚̗̞͎̦̱̘͎̟̩̘̦̭̐͒͒͐̇̍̅̌̚͜d̵͇͛͒́̿̂̽̊̋ ̶̨̧̮̲̫͎̱̖̤̗̗͙͖̭̭̬̝̦͍̀̋̑̌̈̅̓̒͗͒̿͛ͅé̵̡̧̨̪̼̣̞̦̥̻̳̯̤̯͈̲̪͇͓̭͍̀̽̀̎͋̉̈́̀͋̇̑̕͘͜͜͜͝͝͝


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 297477


Yes


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 3, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ```
> Robot [KURBUS] go boom in T minus 10 minutes
> 
> Prepare for liftoff. goodbye comrade
> ...


Okay but your line up tho.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 297477


What am I supposed to do with this


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What am I supposed to do with this


Yes


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 3, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Okay but your line up tho.


Thanks!
Oh and happy birthday too!!


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

01001001 01110100 00100111 01110011 00100000 01110100 01101111 01101111 00100000 01101100 01100001 01110100 01100101 00101100 00100000 01001011 01110101 01110010 01100010 00101110


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Okay guys...
I am also scared of thunderstorms... and no, it's not just because I melt in rain.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 3, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Thanks!
> Oh and happy birthday too!!


You're welcome and thank you!! uvu


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> 01001001 01110100 00100111 01110011 00100000 01110100 01101111 01101111 00100000 01101100 01100001 01110100 01100101 00101100 00100000 01001011 01110101 01110010 01100010 00101110


You’re speaking in robot I only know English some italian and deer


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

hapy birthdat


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You’re speaking in robot I only know English some italian and deer


I only know English... and some Octarian.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You’re speaking in robot I only know English some italian and deer


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> 01001001 01110100 00100111 01110011 00100000 01110100 01101111 01101111 00100000 01101100 01100001 01110100 01100101 00101100 00100000 01001011 01110101 01110010 01100010 00101110


I travel the world wide web, and I come back to this.
So, what'd I miss?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I travel the world wide web, and I come back to this.
> So, what'd I miss?


kurb is a robot.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

If Kurb's a robot, then I'm an Inkling fused with an Octoling- OH WAIT.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

he eats spagetti code for bekfast


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You’re speaking in robot I only know English some italian and deer


It says:
It's too late, Kurb.

I think anyway, I translated it a few minutes ago

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020



ohare01 said:


> It says:
> It's too late, Kurb.
> 
> I think anyway, I translated it a few minutes ago


I was correct


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> If Kurb's a robot, then I'm an Inkling fused with an Octoling- OH WAIT.


I’m a human who involuntarily changes into a deer sometimes!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

I'm a Jotaro fangirl who loves Toby Fox's music, nothing unusual here


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Actually, I'm an Inkling that knows more than she should about humans...


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

hold up where did kurb go


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hold up where did kurb go


Ded robot


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hold up where did kurb go


Scary thunderstorm took Kurb away from us.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

nO _*kRUB I WAS JUST KIDDING PLS DON'T BE DIED*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hold up where did kurb go


It;s time for him to recharge


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> nO _*kRUB I WAS JUST KIDDING PLS DON'T BE DIED*_


krub


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

_*kRUB WHERE ARE YOU
kRUBBBBBBBBBBBBbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb b b bb*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb, we can talk now! just please don’t shoot tho


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Kurb, we can talk now! just please don’t shoot tho


Or commit "pour water"


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

@Kurb where art thou

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020

this is just making me realize how much id actually miss him if he really left


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Remember when Kurb got worried because I left for 4 hours....?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _*kRUB WHERE ARE YOU
> kRUBBBBBBBBBBBBbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb b b bb*_




	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020

Oo in the meantime want me to host a hunger games thingy


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 3, 2020)

I require tbt


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> I require tbt


okay


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Remember when Kurb got worried because I left for 4 hours....?


Yea

cute


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> I require tbt


Me too


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

unrelated but how do you transfer tbt


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> unrelated but how do you transfer tbt


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Me too


hhhng you have the exact amount I need for a gif avatar


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> unrelated but how do you transfer tbt


nvm


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> unrelated but how do you transfer tbt


click on my bell amount


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

i have
Exactly 10 bells


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> unrelated but how do you transfer tbt


On the bell icons, press your tbt total. Go to donate, type in the user you wanna give tbt to, add a message and hit donate!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

I already gave away 50 bells to someone as a birthday present


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> I require tbt


Same


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

So uh, I think something may have actually happened to Kurb.
I hope it was only the electricity.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> So uh, I think something may have actually happened to Kurb.
> I hope it was only the electricity.


Maybe he’s playing his rocket game?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Maybe he’s playing his rocket game?


Hmm, maybe. But who would play a game during a thunderstorm?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> So uh, I think something may have actually happened to Kurb.
> I hope it was only the electricity.


@Kurb come back I miss you :c


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm, maybe. But who would play a game during a thunderstorm?


Me


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

I shouldn’t have joked about him meeting Zeus-


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Me


Er, I was kinda being a hypocrite anyway.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

I actually miss him


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

I was playing Kerbal Space Program whats up

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020



ohare01 said:


> I actually miss him


I saw that HAAAA


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I was playing Kerbal Space Program whats up
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020
> 
> ...


you saw *nothing*
and welcome back


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

I was gone for FIFTEEN MINUTES


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

oh good youre alive


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

You guys we’re actually concerned?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I was gone for FIFTEEN MINUTES


More like an hour

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020



Kurb said:


> You guys we’re actually concerned?


uhh


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I was playing Kerbal Space Program whats up


@*FrogslimeOfficial was correct*


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

_*KRUB WHERE WERE YOU*_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You guys we’re actually concerned?


Well, you were talking about a thunderstorm...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _*KRUB WHERE WERE YOU*_





Kurb said:


> I was playing Kerbal Space Program whats up
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

imagine
Playing Kerbal Space Program
Could
Be a nerd


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

KURB HI AGAIN


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You guys we’re actually concerned?


_*yES YUOR OUR FREND*_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Maybe he’s playing his rocket game?


he's playing kss lol


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 3, 2020)

OH GOOD KURBS BACK
I mean uh hi there _kurbal _space program heheheheh I'm sorry


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

I literally just picked it up
Cant leave for 15 minutes without the forum going into overdrive

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020



Seastar said:


> Hmm, maybe. But who would play a game during a thunderstorm?


i would


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 3, 2020)

if you guys get concerned over him leaving for an hour you guys must've been on life alert for me being gone most of today


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> if you guys get concerned over him leaving for an hour you guys must've been on life alert for me being gone most of today


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I literally just picked it up
> Cant leave for 15 minutes without the forum going into overdrive
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020
> ...


It was more that ya disappeared when you were worried about a thunderstorm


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> if you guys get concerned over him leaving for an hour you guys must've been on life alert for me being gone most of today


Grandma took our life alert


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I literally just picked it up
> Cant leave for 15 minutes without the forum going into overdrive


_*that was not 15 minutes
also yOU WERE TALKING ABOUT A THUNDERSTORM I THOUGHT SOMETHING HAPPENED TO YOU JESUS CHRIST KRUB*_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 3, 2020)

it's very rare to get struck by lightning


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

PEOPLE DON’T JUST GET STRUCK BY LIGHNING


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> it's very rare to get struck by lightning


Not as rare to lose your electricity in your house.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> PEOPLE DON’T JUST GET STRUCK BY LIGHNING


_*KURB I SWEAR TO GOD*_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Not as rare to lose your electricity in your house.


but that doesn't hurt people


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _*KURB I SWEAR TO GOD*_


WHAT

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020

I’ve lost power before and you guys didn’t kick into maximum overdrive then


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> PEOPLE DON’T JUST GET STRUCK BY LIGHNING


I was thinking power outage


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> but that doesn't hurt people


It can make people go offline, though.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> If Kurb's a robot, then I'm an Inkling fused with an Octoling- OH WAIT.


Just found this


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Just found this


Uh- I-


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh- I-


: )


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> : )


ominous smile


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> this is just making me realize how much id actually miss him if he really left


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

can’t even go play some ksp with my friends without my other friends thinking i _died...l_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

kurb we were concerned-
bc you randomly left after talking about a storm-
;;


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> can’t even go play some ksp with my friends without my other friends thinking i _died...l_


answer my question on discord thanks


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

I RANDOMLY LEAVE A LOT


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I RANDOMLY LEAVE A LOT


But during a storm-


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> But during a storm-


^


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> But during a storm-


And when you’re panicking about the storm


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I RANDOMLY LEAVE A LOT


*wELL OTHER TIMES IT WASN'T WHILE YOU WERE TALKING ABOUT A LIGHTNING STRIKE ABOUT 100 FEET AWAY*


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> And when you’re panicking about the storm


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

YOU GUYS ASSUME THE WORST AUTOMATICALLY


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

2 more





	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020

AAA WRONG TOPIC


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> YOU GUYS ASSUME THE WORST AUTOMATICALLY


truth


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

House reveal


Kurb said:


> YOU GUYS ASSUME THE WORST AUTOMATICALLY


considering how 2020 is going, yes


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

WHEN I LEAVE FOR FIFTEEN MINUTES
I WANNA BE ABLE TO GO PLAY KSP


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> House reveal
> 
> considering how 2020 is going, yes


I didn’t not mean to add house reveal whoops


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> _YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID _
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020
> 
> ...JESUS THAT THUNDER WAS LOUD





Kurb said:


> I’m going to die.
> I am going to die.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020
> ...





Kurb said:


> I AM GOING TO DIE FROM THUNDER





Kurb said:


> Surprised the weather channel app isn’t screaming at me rn





Kurb said:


> OH GOD THAT WAS LOUD
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020
> 
> LOTH PLS STOP LOVING THIS I AM GOING TO DIE





Kurb said:


> GUYS NO


KURB. You can't tell us there was no reason.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> KURB. You can't tell us there was no reason.


No reason to what?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> WHEN I LEAVE FOR FIFTEEN MINUTES
> I WANNA BE ABLE TO GO PLAY KSP


_*OK PLAy sPACE GAME*_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _*OK PLAy sPACE GAME*_


NO


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 3, 2020)

lol Kurbs scared of thunder


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> KURB. You can't tell us there was no reason.


^^^^^^^


----------



## Chris (Aug 3, 2020)

Second reminder please not to post in all capital letters, thank you!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> No reason to what?


Worry about you-


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> No reason to what?


Don't pretend to be ignorant


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Don't pretend to be ignorant


I HAD PLENTY REASON TO LEAVE


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I didn’t not mean to add house reveal whoops


Well anyway house reveal


Spoiler: .


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I HAD PLENTY REASON TO LEAVE





Vrisnem said:


> Second reminder please not to post in all capital letters, thank you!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

I’ll stream KSP on Twitch so you can see if i’m dead or not


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’ll stream KSP on Twitch so you can see if i’m dead or not


How do we know you weren’t possessed by the lightning and you’re not _actually _Kurb?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> How do we know you weren’t possessed by the lightning and you’re not _actually _Kurb?


....you all saw _nothing._

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020





My Twitch (yeah ik it’s broken)


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’ll stream KSP on Twitch so you can see if i’m dead or not


But I don't have twitch


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> But I don't have twitch


You can watch it without having an account


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You can watch it without having an account


Hmmm


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

You know, I could just be an Octoling pretending to be an Inkling.
Wait, I shouldn't be giving any ideas.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Going live in around 10
Get your popcorn ready

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020



Seastar said:


> You know, I could just be an Octoling pretending to be an Inkling.
> Wait, I shouldn't be giving any ideas.


maybe you could be faking this entire backstory and you’re just an average inkling


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Going live in around 10
> Get your popcorn ready
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020
> ...


wait do you have a link


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wait do you have a link


I posted it earlier


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Going live in around 10
> Get your popcorn ready
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020
> ...


......In that case, I'm going to bring back the Octoling.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ......In that case, I'm going to bring back the Octoling.


Tell the Octoling to make popcorn cause we’re goin ta space tonight!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Tell the Octoling to make popcorn cause we’re goin ta space tonight!


Ribbon won't let me eat popcorn.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Ribbon won't let me eat popcorn.


...whatever you people eat


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ...whatever you people eat


Well, now I'm actually hungry.
Uh, I'll be back...

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020

Okay, I'm back.


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

welcome baack


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Uh... so what do we talk about now?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh... so what do we talk about now?


When i’m going live


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Have y’all ever


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

If this isn't relatable idk what is


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Have y’all ever


I do [blank] a lot, yes.


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Tired, but I don’t want to sleep.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

I saw this thing that said something like you wake up when someone’s watching you because people can sense that
So
Have you ever woken up in the middle of the night for no reason


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I saw this thing that said something like you wake up when someone’s watching you because people can sense that
> So
> Have you ever woken up in the middle of the night for no reason


Yes.. O_O


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I saw this thing that said something like you wake up when someone’s watching you because people can sense that
> So
> Have you ever woken up in the middle of the night for no reason


I feel like i’m being watched a lot


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i heard that denmark is .21 seconds behind the rest of the earth
> so if you throw a stone across the border, will it lag?
> View attachment 297412


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I feel like i’m being watched a lot


It’s either something out your window or in the corner of your room so have fun with that because you can’t  sleep when monsters are nearby


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

I’ve woken up because of falling dreams


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I saw this thing that said something like you wake up when someone’s watching you because people can sense that
> So
> Have you ever woken up in the middle of the night for no reason


....When I was sick.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It’s either something out your window or in the corner of your room so have fun with that because you can’t  sleep when monsters are nearby


oh no


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It’s either something out your window or in the corner of your room so have fun with that because you can’t  sleep when monsters are nearby


Thanks I hate it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Anyways what did y’all have for lunch today


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Anyways what did y’all have for lunch today


A butter and cheese bagel sandwich.
...I swear that's not weird.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 3, 2020)

I never really have lunch. I wake up late so my lunch is actually breakfast

... that's not confusing


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> A butter and cheese bagel sandwich.
> ...I swear that's not weird.


whaaaat


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

I‘ve been feel like that I have been watched before and its creepy.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> whaaaat


....It was the Inkling's idea.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Anyways what did y’all have for lunch today


Popcorn.

on an unrelated note, in one cursed fairy tale for “teenagers” they gave a donkey sheep bleating noises


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....It was the Inkling's idea.


bad idea bad idea bad idea


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> bad idea bad idea bad idea


Then why did I like it?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> A butter and cheese bagel sandwich.
> ...I swear that's not weird.


Sounds really good! I love everything bagels


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Sounds good
I had 


Seastar said:


> A butter and cheese bagel sandwich.
> ...I swear that's not weird.


In n’ Out


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Then why did I like it?


cause you’re cuckoo


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> cause you’re cuckoo


I think it sounds good too!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> cause you’re cuckoo


Tell that to the other people who said it sounded good.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Anyways what did y’all have for lunch today


McDonald's


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> McDonald's


Aaaaa now I'm jealous.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

I’m having subway for dinner


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

I had nothing since it’s morning for me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

*I wish I could have subway right now *


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Aaaaa now I'm jealous.


sowwy


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 3, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> That feel when the thing you typed out but deleted comes back
> 
> ahhhhh


ugh


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Pretty much the draft posts autosaves sometimes, which could be the main reason why.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Pretty much the draft posts autosaves sometimes, which could be the main reason why.


Yeah, though I had it fail to delete the draft once even though I told it to...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ugh


i hate it
Also sometimes when you backspace your words look like tthis
why does that happen


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

I need to get the log stool diy lol


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Should I take the island info out of my spoilers?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i hate it
> Also sometimes when you backspace your words look like tthis
> why does that happen


Thats even worse >:C
yeah I hate that too


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Yep..


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Thats even worse >:C
> yeah I hate that too


_it s u c k s_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Should I take the island info out of my spoilers?


Nah. It makes your sig look less bland


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Why am I still thinking about food after I just ate? I'm not hungry anymore...


----------



## Antonio (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

How many are on phone right now?
Just curious


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> How many are on phone right now?
> Just curious


I am


----------



## Antonio (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> How many are on phone right now?
> Just curious


meeeee


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> How many are on phone right now?
> Just curious


Yeah me too.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Antonio said:


> View attachment 297587


What is this?



Clockwise said:


> How many are on phone right now?
> Just curious


I don't have a phone


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Oh...
I’m on iPad right now


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Antonio said:


> View attachment 297587


Nostalgia


----------



## Antonio (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What is this?


danganronpa v2


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Antonio said:


> danganronpa v2


Hmm... I don't believe you.


----------



## Antonio (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Looks like it


----------



## Antonio (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm... I don't believe you.


it's not about believing

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

Antonio said:


> danganronpa v2


did someone say dANGANRONPA


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Antonio said:


> it's not about believing
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020
> 
> View attachment 297593


Cursed image


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Cursed image


That's obviously very blessed


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> That's obviously very blessed


It’s cursed as much as I am


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Antonio said:


> it's not about believing
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020
> 
> View attachment 297593


I have that image on all of my devices and I tuck it in to sleep every night


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I have that image on all of my devices and I tuck it in to sleep every night





Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s cursed as much as I am


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s cursed as much as I am


As in 0% cursed

That picture is the best and I don't need to hear it's not


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> As in 0% cursed
> 
> That picture is the best and I don't need to hear it's not


I’m stuck in the woods and randomly transform into a deer. I’m pretty cursed and that’s pretty cursed


----------



## Antonio (Aug 3, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> As in 0% cursed
> 
> That picture is the best and I don't need to hear it's not


It's cursed in a non creepy way


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Antonio said:


> It's cursed in a non creepy way


Are we looking at the same picture?


----------



## Antonio (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Are we looking at the same picture?


it's cursed in a memeish way

it's not creepy my boi


----------



## Mick (Aug 3, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> As in 0% cursed
> 
> That picture is the best and I don't need to hear it's not



It is not
I'm coming up with 32.33(repeating of course) % of cursed


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

man I spent a whole 30 minutes on this AND REALISED I MESSED UP THE HANDS


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Aug 3, 2020)

I can’t NOT share​


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> View attachment 297707
> I can’t NOT share​


You’re an awful bit far from the surface

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020



Antonio said:


> it's cursed in a memeish way
> 
> it's not creepy my boi


... ya sure about that


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You’re an awful bit far from the surface


Hmm, yeah... I rarely even go there.


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Oh..


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You’re an awful bit far from the surface


I have traveled down in the depths before my wild child, fear not! ;)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm, yeah... I rarely even go there.


I’m like a sperm whale: I go to the surface often but the deep is where it’s at


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

I feel sore..


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m like a sperm whale: I go to the surface often but the deep is where it’s at


I think I might live in The Basement...


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Oh


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Aug 3, 2020)

I think you might too seastar °-°


----------



## Mick (Aug 3, 2020)

I don't think I've ever seen a Seastar post anywhere else. ^^


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

I post in NH general and the basement


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Aug 3, 2020)

I think in the museum every so often


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Mick said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a Seastar post anywhere else. ^^


I've posted in other places... sometimes.


----------



## Mick (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I've posted in other places... sometimes.



Were you lost? 
I'll have to pay closer attention I suppose


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Mick said:


> Were you lost?
> I'll have to pay closer attention I suppose


Well, I don't roleplay if I post in a different section... So there's that.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

By the way, @Mick i just bought Kerbal Space Program Enhanced Edition. We’re gonna have a space race like the USA and USSR.


----------



## Mick (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> By the way, @Mick i just bought Kerbal Space Program Enhanced Edition. We’re gonna have a space race like the USA and USSR.



But I haven't been active in that game for so long... I was actually just going to wait for KSP2 but alright.
Where do you want to race to?



Seastar said:


> Well, I don't roleplay if I post in a different section... So there's that.



Whaat, you mean you're not actually a squidtopus?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Mick said:


> But I haven't been active in that game for so long... I was actually just going to wait for KSP2 but alright.
> Where do you want to race to?
> 
> 
> ...


The Mün?


----------



## Mick (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> The Mün?



Does it have to be a return trip, or?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Mick said:


> Does it have to be a return trip, or?


Nope. Just land safely on the Mün


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Mick said:


> Whaat, you mean you're not actually a squidtopus?


Uhhh- Was that not obvious?


----------



## Mick (Aug 3, 2020)

Alright, let me see if I can still do that

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020



Seastar said:


> Uhhh- Was that not obvious?



Not really, that's the only way I've ever seen you


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

This is gonna be a long couple of hours.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I think I might live in The Basement...


Same


----------



## Mick (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> This is gonna be a long couple of hours.



Sandbox mode?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Mick said:


> Sandbox mode?


Sandbox mode.
Debug menu?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Mick said:


> Not really, that's the only way I've ever seen you


I used to be like this-


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I used to be like this-
> 
> View attachment 297733


I.... vaguely remember that first pokemon


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I used to be like this-
> 
> View attachment 297733


Whoa, what version of TBT was that?


----------



## Mick (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Sandbox mode.
> Debug menu?



If you need it. No cheats, obvs.



Seastar said:


> I used to be like this-
> 
> View attachment 297733



I had actually almost forgotten the old name... Not that there was one, but just what it was


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

the cube is too powerful


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Mick said:


> If you need it. No cheats, obvs.
> 
> 
> 
> I had actually almost forgotten the old name... Not that there was one, but just what it was


Alright. No debug, sandbox mode, Mün.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I.... vaguely remember that first pokemon


This?






FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Whoa, what version of TBT was that?


Version 2.0


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

what's popping here


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> This?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what's popping here


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what's popping here


Not much.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Not much.


popcorn?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what's popping here


my lip gloss


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what's popping here


Me and Mick have engaged in a space race


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> my lip gloss


wowie


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> popcorn?


Ribbon won't let me eat popcorn... It's weird because I know she likes popcorn.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> wowie


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


>


I was getting 7 rings vibes (AG) but that works too


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Y’all want me to stream my efforts on Twitch?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Y’all want me to stream my efforts on Twitch?


no


----------



## Mick (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Me and Mick have engaged in a space race



Don't forget the struts


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Mick said:


> Don't forget the struts


The landing things?


----------



## Mick (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> The landing things?



Oh yes, those too. But uh, structural struts. So you won't wobble yourself apart


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Oy both of y’all’s doing cool rocket science while I collect lake grass


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Alrighty, we’ve got ourselves a semi-decent Plæn.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

And I'm over here _not talking to myself. _
Ignore the orange ink on my face... I can't control that.


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

I want popcorn now.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I want popcorn now.


I had popcorn this afternoon


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

This is making me want popcorn... but Ribbon says no.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> And I'm over here _not talking to myself. _
> Ignore the orange ink on my face... I can't control that.


isthere a branching storyline i forgot about


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> isthere a branching storyline i forgot about


_Uh... I-_
I've been drooling orange ink uncontrollably,..


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _Uh... I-_
> I've been drooling orange ink uncontrollably,..


How bad is that?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> How bad is that?


Well, first of all, I'm not supposed to have two ink colors at the same time... So this is probably just a side-effect.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

hmm time to post out of context stuff


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

@Mick I don’t understand how you’re able to make spacecrafts, let alone maneuver them correctly. Im gonna have to forfeit this race until i’ve gotten the hang of KSP


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

man 

space whales..


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> man
> 
> space whales..


spaaace


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> spaaace






purgill are cool


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

enjoy ppl 


Spoiler: haha get eat n00b





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165983345680867328


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> spaaace


I-I’m able to see the Milky Way when I can get to a clearing!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I-I’m able to see the Milky Way when I can get to a clearing!


Oh, that sounds pretty neat.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Team rocket is back


----------



## Mick (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> @Mick I don’t understand how you’re able to make spacecrafts, let alone maneuver them correctly. Im gonna have to forfeit this race until i’ve gotten the hang of KSP



KSP is a complicated game  you have to work with actual orbital mechanics if you want to go anywhere

I will be moving forward with the mission because my rocket is ready


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

i get the feeling you guys are talking about actual rockets


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Mick said:


> KSP is a complicated game  you have to work with actual orbital mechanics if you want to go anywhere
> 
> I will be moving forward with the mission because my rocket is ready


Where ya headed?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Team rocket is back


Here... this has been in my playlist this entire time...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

team rocket is now going away again


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh, that sounds pretty neat.


It is! It’s a shame that it’s been awfully cloudy as of late...


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Kirby squid


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

hello there am has one and a half ink colors

off brand seastar yeehaw


----------



## Mick (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Where ya headed?



To the mooon!

Let's see if I can fly this @Kurb


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

woah


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Cool


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> team rocket is now going away again


Hmm, that's the avatar from right before I got rid of Kirby.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Mick said:


> To the mooon!
> 
> Let's see if I can fly this @Kurb
> 
> View attachment 297790


Jesus.
.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020



Mick said:


> To the mooon!
> 
> Let's see if I can fly this @Kurb
> 
> View attachment 297790


Doesn’t have Jebedian 0/10


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm, that's the avatar from right before I got rid of Kirby.


hm yes ok am jirichi99


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> hm yes ok am jirichi99


...I will pretend I have never ever used that name anywhere

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020

Oh thank goodness... Google doesn't have it.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ...I will pretend I have never ever used that name anywhere


no now I have to change it to not get  sued 

oh sorry am mispeak I is jirochai98


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no now I have to change it to not get  sued
> 
> oh sorry am mispeak I is jirochai98


Ah, it turns out I couldn't find it because it died LOL
It was a dumb webpage I made.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Guys? Guys? I hear honking...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Great Value Seastar has entered the area


----------



## Mick (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Jesus.
> .
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020
> ...



Jeb went missing on a previous mission involving a rocketplane. I'll see if I can bring him back
Nope, he's gone


Also, the mission was going well until a booster collided with the main rocket at staging. Minor change has been made, attempt #2 is go.

It's a fast one


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Guys? Guys? I hear honking...


Wh-what? Oh no...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Guys? Guys? I hear honking...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Hello I are am Cstar


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wh-what? Oh no...


Maybe if I sit still I’ll be fine...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Hello I are am Cstar


I has 1/2 ink coloors 

Orang and light oranj


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

I have definitely never seen this Kirby before


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

OH NO OH NO HES AFTER ME


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> OH NO OH NO HES AFTER ME


Uh... should I splat the goose?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

No sir, this isn't the goose you're looking for.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh... should I splat the goose?


Geese can’t get splatted that’ll make him angry and pink


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

what does great value seastar even do


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Aaaaa calculus


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 297818


*sad trombone*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what does great value seastar even do


Well, I was complaining that I wanted to get _out _of Kirby.
Uh wait maybe forget I said that.


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

I feel like everything’s piling up soon


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Well, I was complaining that I wanted to get _out _of Kirby.
> Uh wait maybe forget I said that.


Uh-


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Mick said:


> Jeb went missing on a previous mission involving a rocketplane. I'll see if I can bring him back
> Nope, he's gone
> 
> 
> ...


I can see that. You’re running out of fuel, btw


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Okay...okay...I think the goose is gone.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

my ocs are bow (ribbon off brand) and adelayne (adeline off brand)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 297821


Oh no he’s on my axe


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Uh-



Uhhhhh I'll just bring this up-


Spoiler






OtakuTrash said:


> uhhhhhhhhhhh.... Seastar? You ok there?





Seastar said:


> I'm Kirby. Who's Seastar?





OtakuTrash said:


> UUMMMMMMM
> WHAT
> IS ANYONE A KIRBY SPECIALIST
> HELP
> ...





Seastar said:


> Poyo? What do you need help with?





OtakuTrash said:


> um
> maybe
> i
> shouldnt
> ...





Seastar said:


> Woomy?





OtakuTrash said:


> um
> you ok? I think you're ok. Is kirb still there? I hope not





Seastar said:


> Poyo?
> Hahaha... yeah this is fiiiine. ....No it isn't.





Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh no oh no oh no





Seastar said:


> I'm kinda hoping someone can get me out of here... Then I might be free of this "Kirby curse".





OtakuTrash said:


> how do i free you
> someone please explain





OtakuTrash said:


> look! the cure!





Seastar said:


> How is this meant to get me out of Kirby?





OtakuTrash said:


> it's cuter then him, so he leaves





Seastar said:


> ............................
> I'm still in here





OtakuTrash said:


> f r i c k
> uhhhhh
> delet smash





Seastar said:


> W-woomy?!





Seastar said:


> Hey, if I get OUT of here, I might stop being part Kirby. P-please...





OtakuTrash said:


> ok! go! be freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee





Seastar said:


> It's not that simple...





OtakuTrash said:


> how do i do it?





Seastar said:


> Let me think uhhhhh...
> Get Kirby to drop his copy ability. That might work...





OtakuTrash said:


> *jumps on top of kirby*
> 
> GET O U T  KIRB





Seastar said:


> POYO





OtakuTrash said:


> DROP SEASTAR
> FBI OPEN UP





Rosie977 said:


> wait what's actually happening?
> 
> seastar, goose, who's getting attacked?





OtakuTrash said:


> *CONTINUES JUMPING*
> 
> DROP SEASTAR





OtakuTrash said:


> seastar? you ok now?





Seastar said:


> W...woomy?





OtakuTrash said:


> YES! I DID IT!
> 
> SEASTAR IS SAVED





Seastar said:


> My name is actually Ribbon, but... okay...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uhhhhh I'll just bring this up-


Wowie


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Guys how do I scare off a goose


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Guys how do I scare off a goose


stab it and eat it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Guys how do I scare off a goose


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Ooooorrorororeeeeeeroroere


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> stab it and eat it


I only have a small knife and I’m afraid that he’ll grab it

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 297822


If I had one


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I only have a small knife and I’m afraid that he’ll grab it


kick them in the _area _if they're a boy


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Well, I was complaining that I wanted to get _out _of Kirby.
> Uh wait maybe forget I said that.


well otaku took care of it once
_and i’ll do it again _


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

O&reo


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> kick them in the _area _if they're a boy


I’m not sure if that’s how geese work


----------



## Mick (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I can see that. You’re running out of fuel, btw



Only in that stage. As planned. See, what you do is you drop your empty tanks to save weight








Spoiler: Next stage











Spoiler: Right into orbit











Spoiler: I can see the destination!









I did make it to the moon but uh, there was a small pilot error so I'll share that later  

Attempt 3 incoming. Please hold


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m not sure if that’s how geese work


they don't have genders?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020

I'm trying to post but I can't scroll up or down wtf


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Oy maybe I can scare him off with my slingshot...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

fixed


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Oh no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> they don't have genders?


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

My cafe is almost done
Trying to fix a few colors


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 297832


yes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> they don't have genders?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020
> 
> I'm trying to post but I can't scroll up or down wtf


They do but that’s not the point I tried my slingshot and now he’s REALLY angry


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Wow


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> They do but that’s not the point I tried my slingshot and now he’s REALLY angry


she* it's me


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> she* it's me


Someone help


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Trying to scare geese?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 3, 2020)

H y o n k


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Someone help


your life will be over in a few minutes


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> well otaku took care of it once
> _and i’ll do it again _


No, no, no... everything is fine now.
Well, except for an angry goose...


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Is this a continuation of duck cult


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> your life will be over in a few minutes


I started counting 5 minutes ago btw


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Is this a continuation of duck cult


I hope not


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Is this a continuation of duck cult


Wait... is it?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wait... is it?


Idk tbh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Okay...okay...I got into my special hiding place but I can’t leave now


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Oh ok


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Hmm... I'd stop being in pain if we both agreed to be yellow...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

honk honk mothergoosers


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

My brain is like eggs right now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm... I'd stop being in pain if we both agreed to be yellow...


why can't you be one ink color like that


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Wait a sec-I have a second knife!


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

???


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> why can't you be one ink color like that


It's a bad habit I can't get out of. I don't know...


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 3, 2020)

*inhales*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> honk honk mothergoosers


Not you too


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *inhales*


H O N K


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 297846


_*Oh my gosh I love it.*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Oh great there’s 3 geese now


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

I’ll grab a few KSP screenshots in a few here


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh great there’s 3 geese now


What do they think of ducks?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What do they think of ducks?


IMPOSTERS


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> IMPOSTERS


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> IMPOSTERS


Then why did I just see a goose impersonating Darkwing Duck?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

I got a cursed idea for an avi


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Goose cult confirmed?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Then why did I just see a goose impersonating Darkwing Duck?


....Burn this


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Then why did I just see a goose impersonating Darkwing Duck?


Pffft, what? That's _totally_ Darkwing and not an undercover agent sent by the geese.


----------



## Chris (Aug 3, 2020)

@Mick why are you still awake so late.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> @Mick why are you still awake so late.


I’m being mobbed by geese


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ....Burn this


You clearly didn't see it...


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 297846


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

I’m going to try to sleep now to avoid brain dead tonight 
What movie should I watch on Disney plus?


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Popular movies there?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

I've got an idea...
I'll be back.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Popular movies there?


Yeah
Preferably like
Animated kids movie like Zootopia or Lion King
But I’ve watched most of them in the past few days already


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> @Mick why are you still awake so late.


We’re going ta space thas why


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> @Mick why are you still awake so late.


Oooh Mick you're in trouble


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Oooh Mick you're in trouble


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Yikes

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020

It seems I’m really going all out on my entry


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I’m going to try to sleep now to avoid brain dead tonight ❤
> What movie should I watch on Disney plus?


Forget a movie; watch lilo and stitch the series or the emperor’s new school!


----------



## Mick (Aug 3, 2020)

@Kurb We resume the adventure after arriving near the mün



Spoiler: We have arrived. Slowing down












Spoiler: Those are empty. Bye











Spoiler: This one too. Yeet!











Spoiler: I brought way too much fuel for the descent. Drop it!











Spoiler: I can almost smell it











Spoiler: Tadah!









Also, I brought the resources for a return trip. Going to fly it back real quick



Vrisnem said:


> @Mick why are you still awake so late.



Haha, rocket go brrr


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

whats on Disney plus anyways? Just curious


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Mick said:


> @Kurb We resume the adventure after arriving near the mün
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GG


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> whats on Disney plus anyways? Just curious


Boy Meets World and that's all that matters


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

I’m actually gonna stream KSP and then Jackbox


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Why the fricc is 100 digits of pi on gacha getting recommended to me


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Forget a movie; watch lilo and stitch the series or the emperor’s new school!


If ya don’t wanna watch a series watch the movie that it’s tied to; imma watch emperor’s new groove tonight!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Why the fricc is 100 digits of pi on gacha getting recommended to me


What-


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Is everyone transforming to geese


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Why the fricc is 100 digits of pi on gacha getting recommended to me


link or it didn’t happen


Seastar said:


> How is everyone doing?


Who’s this?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Is everyone transforming to geese


Oh no I think it's a new cult


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Forget a movie; watch lilo and stitch the series or the emperor’s new school!


Wait emperors new school is on Disney +?


----------



## Chris (Aug 3, 2020)

Mick said:


> Haha, rocket go brrr



Very cute.  But I still think you're insane being up this late.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Who’s this?


Honk honk. I am squid goose.


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Oh no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Is everyone transforming to geese


I might transform into a deer tho


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Twitch is booting up hold on


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Honk honk. I am squid goose.


Not you too


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Aaand we’re live!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> link or it didn’t happen
> 
> Who’s this?


Not clicking it


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Lilo and stitch sounds kinda nice actuallyy


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Very much goose


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Aaand we’re live!


Stream TBT


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Not clicking it


You can share without clicking


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Not you too


I'm probably not going to be doing whatever the other geese are...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Lilo and stitch sounds kinda nice actuallyy


Good choice! It’s one of my favorites.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You can share without clicking


k


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Stream the forum


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Stream TBT


It’s on Xbox i can’t

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Stream the forum


I’ll have to do it on Microsoft Edge


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Anyways honk honk mothergoosers


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

It pauses in Edge


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Anyways honk honk mothergoosers


Tha-
That's cursed.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Tha-
> That's cursed.


precisely.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Give it a second to boot up...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb it’s a zoo now in the basement


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Hey, so... what are we geese up to?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

I might have to restart stream


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hey, so... what are we geese up to?


Chaos
Lock the kid
In the telephone box
Watch him cry


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Chaos
> Lock the kid
> In the telephone box
> Watch him cry


Hmm...
Why?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Chaos
> Lock the kid
> In the telephone box
> Watch him cry


I’m a deer now. Don’t mind the deer. I’m just a good ol’ forest critter


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

might make a Jotaro goose but it ain't as good as the real thing


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Now it decides to boot up
When it gets to the menu i’ll restart stream


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Ỉ̶̱̠̃̾̽̾̉͑͐̽̽͐̃f̶͎̪̫̹̹̳̼͚̯̑͋͆̄͒̂̋* ̵͉̦͉̞̱͔͔͎̳̺͇͗̈͑I̶͎͇̳̤̤̼̭͓͖̒̃͜͜ ̸̢̛̗̜̻̞̼͖̼͓̆̈́̀͊̈́̌͘͜͝ș̸̡͉͇̼͚̲̥͈͒̓͜ȩ̵̨͈͇̗̺͍̇͝ę̴̧͇̘̗̱͍̥͇͈̊̈̏̍̃̓͝ ̴̡͔͙̘͖̱̻̣͖̞͉̒̊͜a̴̜͔̯̖̥͋̈́́̋́́̉̾̑͐̐͜͝ͅn̸̨͈̬̪̦͔̤̰̔̐͊͆̑̋̇̅̾ő̷̥̼̗̜̲̚t̶̺̬̅͌̅̈h̸̭̹͇̀̏͑̈́̓̕e̷͖̙̰̲͍͇̿͗̉͝ŕ̸̠̳̯̮̮̰͖̞̜͂̂̒̂̃̕ ̴̛̙̪ẅ̷̛̛̬̯͖̞̤̥̳̩̽̿͂a̸̢̛̳̳̲̜̫̟̓͛̚̚k̴̡͙̯̑̾̅́̒̊̊̃f̷̢̗̮̤̣́͐̈̎̎̆͝ͅȗ̷͉̙̊͆̌͋͘͠ ̸̥̮̫̗̺̘̠̦͑̓̊̒̇̈́̈́͂̓̓̋s̶̨̘͎̹̺̟̟̘͈͉̘͉͑̋̌̀̌̌h̴̡͕̘͓͎͍̯̳̻̠̟̒͋̌̂͊̑̍̓͆͌i̶͎̱̦̘͖̣̙͌͂͌̏̈́͗̈́̈̆́̂p̴͖͉̙͉̝̫͆̂͌̑̇̌̔̂̆̿͠ ̸͔̦̙̠͍͎͑͒͑̚ĩ̷̧̱̠̙̝̭̂̄̆ ̴̡̡̧̫̤͕̥̠̟͓̗͒ą̴̡̨̯̲͔͙̤̗͉͈̻͆́͑͗̊͊̈́̆͘m̸̀̔̏̐͛͆̿̏̚͜͠͝ ̴̛̼̟͓͇̹̪͙̖̣͚̙̯̒̽̍̿͗̅̆́͌̏g̶̟̬̳͓̳͓̑̽ǫ̷̡̤̰͎͚̤̳̥̱͍̇͋̈́͊̾͊̓͂̀̀͜͠ȉ̸̧̖̘̩̩̯̪͓͌̍̾̿ͅͅn̷̨̢̙̮̈́͑ģ̴̦̺̦̠̼̞̯̈̄̐̇̊͠ ̴̡͎͓͕͕̜̤̜̣̰̫̈́͋̒͛͝t̸̢̝̮͖̤̰̠͚͆̎̂͘͜ơ̷̬̠̰̅̄͑͊͗̈́̕̕ ̴̲̰̤̼̜̩͈̞̀͐͋̕̚ḱ̴̩̯̞̉͂̀̎̓̓͑̆̉i̷̡͕̪͉̯̪͍͌̚͘͝l̷̨̛̮̗̙̱͙̗̩̯̣͗ͅĺ̷̢̧̝͖̦͙͙̩̭͖͓̱̉̓̊ ̷̢̧̡̞̳̼̠͔͖̆͋̓͜͝ͅš̷͈͙̙̅̀͆̊͊͗̂̚͝ơ̵̡̘͚̖̝̭͙̈́̒̃̾̊̇́̕m̶̮̱̗̼̟͖̖̼̖͉͖̥̈̅̽̀̓͝͝͝ẻ̸̠̌̑̔̔̑́͠o̴̳̣͖̩͈̠̓̈́̄̊n̶̛͚̬̼̖͙̳͔͑́̋͆̿͘͜e̵̡̝͉͈͍̙͕̎͗̏͆̾*


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Goose with glasses and a neck tie may be possible if I’m not lazy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm...
> Why?


We must fulfill the to-do list


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Goose with glasses and a neck tie may be possible if I’m not lazy


raymond goose


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Untitled goose game sounds epic tbh


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 297701
> man I spent a whole 30 minutes on this AND REALISED I MESSED UP THE HANDS


.....the hands look fine


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Ỉ̶̱̠̃̾̽̾̉͑͐̽̽͐̃f̶͎̪̫̹̹̳̼͚̯̑͋͆̄͒̂̋* ̵͉̦͉̞̱͔͔͎̳̺͇͗̈͑I̶͎͇̳̤̤̼̭͓͖̒̃͜͜ ̸̢̛̗̜̻̞̼͖̼͓̆̈́̀͊̈́̌͘͜͝ș̸̡͉͇̼͚̲̥͈͒̓͜ȩ̵̨͈͇̗̺͍̇͝ę̴̧͇̘̗̱͍̥͇͈̊̈̏̍̃̓͝ ̴̡͔͙̘͖̱̻̣͖̞͉̒̊͜a̴̜͔̯̖̥͋̈́́̋́́̉̾̑͐̐͜͝ͅn̸̨͈̬̪̦͔̤̰̔̐͊͆̑̋̇̅̾ő̷̥̼̗̜̲̚t̶̺̬̅͌̅̈h̸̭̹͇̀̏͑̈́̓̕e̷͖̙̰̲͍͇̿͗̉͝ŕ̸̠̳̯̮̮̰͖̞̜͂̂̒̂̃̕ ̴̛̙̪ẅ̷̛̛̬̯͖̞̤̥̳̩̽̿͂a̸̢̛̳̳̲̜̫̟̓͛̚̚k̴̡͙̯̑̾̅́̒̊̊̃f̷̢̗̮̤̣́͐̈̎̎̆͝ͅȗ̷͉̙̊͆̌͋͘͠ ̸̥̮̫̗̺̘̠̦͑̓̊̒̇̈́̈́͂̓̓̋s̶̨̘͎̹̺̟̟̘͈͉̘͉͑̋̌̀̌̌h̴̡͕̘͓͎͍̯̳̻̠̟̒͋̌̂͊̑̍̓͆͌i̶͎̱̦̘͖̣̙͌͂͌̏̈́͗̈́̈̆́̂p̴͖͉̙͉̝̫͆̂͌̑̇̌̔̂̆̿͠ ̸͔̦̙̠͍͎͑͒͑̚ĩ̷̧̱̠̙̝̭̂̄̆ ̴̡̡̧̫̤͕̥̠̟͓̗͒ą̴̡̨̯̲͔͙̤̗͉͈̻͆́͑͗̊͊̈́̆͘m̸̀̔̏̐͛͆̿̏̚͜͠͝ ̴̛̼̟͓͇̹̪͙̖̣͚̙̯̒̽̍̿͗̅̆́͌̏g̶̟̬̳͓̳͓̑̽ǫ̷̡̤̰͎͚̤̳̥̱͍̇͋̈́͊̾͊̓͂̀̀͜͠ȉ̸̧̖̘̩̩̯̪͓͌̍̾̿ͅͅn̷̨̢̙̮̈́͑ģ̴̦̺̦̠̼̞̯̈̄̐̇̊͠ ̴̡͎͓͕͕̜̤̜̣̰̫̈́͋̒͛͝t̸̢̝̮͖̤̰̠͚͆̎̂͘͜ơ̷̬̠̰̅̄͑͊͗̈́̕̕ ̴̲̰̤̼̜̩͈̞̀͐͋̕̚ḱ̴̩̯̞̉͂̀̎̓̓͑̆̉i̷̡͕̪͉̯̪͍͌̚͘͝l̷̨̛̮̗̙̱͙̗̩̯̣͗ͅĺ̷̢̧̝͖̦͙͙̩̭͖͓̱̉̓̊ ̷̢̧̡̞̳̼̠͔͖̆͋̓͜͝ͅš̷͈͙̙̅̀͆̊͊͗̂̚͝ơ̵̡̘͚̖̝̭͙̈́̒̃̾̊̇́̕m̶̮̱̗̼̟͖̖̼̖͉͖̥̈̅̽̀̓͝͝͝ẻ̸̠̌̑̔̔̑́͠o̴̳̣͖̩͈̠̓̈́̄̊n̶̛͚̬̼̖͙̳͔͑́̋͆̿͘͜e̵̡̝͉͈͍̙͕̎͗̏͆̾*


That was hard to read


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> We must fulfill the to-do list
> View attachment 297864


We have a to-do list?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> We have a do-to list?


1: watch KSP Stream
2: the rest of the to do list


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

I’m just a regular murder deer. No wild child around here *shifty eyes*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> That was hard to read


that's not the point I'm pissed


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> 1: watch KSP Stream
> 2: the rest of the to do list


Is that what geese are into these days?


Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m just a regular murder deer. No wild child around here *shifty eyes*


....What's a "murder" deer?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Say when and i’ll begin stream


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> .....the hands look fine


Oh
Thank you <3


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Say when and i’ll begin stream


now


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 297870


Hmm... What if I ignore the list?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Ok


I feel like Clockwise has had some of their brain cells removed once they changed their pfp


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Say when and i’ll begin stream


when


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> now


Alrighty, starting once the game loads.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Night guys!!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Is that what geese are into these days?
> 
> ....What's a "murder" deer?


It’s the deer species endemic to Evwirt! Don’t worry; we don’t eat meat most of the time  plus I’m a fawn so my knife-antlers haven’t grown in


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm... What if I ignore the list?


*w̷̙̺͊̏͐ę̶̨͕̺͎̲̩̣͚̰͚̗̩̂͆͑͗̈́́l̶͇̪͕͙̗͙̦̯̜̟͙͕̯̑͐̂̔͒̇̌̓͊̈́͌̕͝͠͝l̶̨̙͚̳̘̥͑͛͋̆́̑̈̀̎̂́̔̓ ̴̧̮̖̼̥̩̮̼́͘͜͜͠ͅͅh̴̯͎̘̗̟͕̬͊̈́͠o̷͈͂́͛ṇ̷̡̖̫̬̘̿̈̊͌̎̐k̷̢̫̗͙̀͜ȅ̸̢͔̱͍͈͆͂͂́̉̄͘͠ṙ̶̢̢̟͙̙̮̯̮̰̰̹̖̍͜s̶̛̳̞̫̘̱̱͊͂͗͂̔̎̈́̀̃̃̕͘͝ ̵̡͕͑͐̅̔͘t̷̨̧̜̤̻̗̟̤͉̮͍͖̺̝̓̂̑͑͐̿̓̈̈͑̃̃̓͘͠h̵̢͙̦̘͓̺̾͜ą̸̭̥̼̆̓̿̍͋̓̕̕͝ẗ̸̢͕̳̠'̸̧͔̌͋̆̉̅̔͗͘̚͝ͅs̴̢̨͇͍͔̜͇̰̝̪̑͆̏̿ ̸͈̹̰̟͇̖̪̘̜̈́́̈́̔̇͐̓͘͘̕͝͝n̸̛̰͔͕͛̈́̓̇́̈́́̈́ō̶̡̢̘̘̥̦͚͐̌̑̋̋͆̚͠͝t̸̢̨̢̢̡͈͙̻̻͇͇͙͕͙̓ ̴̢̬͚͑̀͒́͐̚͝͠͝a̷̛̛͉̣͍͖̹̺̮̼̬͓̣͚̔́̒͗̈̎̐͆̏̚͜͝ͅ ̵̛̞̞̂̋̈́̔̌̂̀̑͐̐̌͝ģ̴͔̣̖̊̀͐̉͒̓̒͐ỏ̸̢̨̰͇̥͓̺̜͍̹̪̀̀̈̌̇͊̀̾̆̀͛̆̚͜͝ͅö̶̢̤͔̖͙́͛͛̇̓d̷̢͚̮̘̜͍̘̜̜̦̗̠̟̞̱͂̿̀̅͒͊͑̂̑̚̚͝͝͝ ̶̩̳̰̝͎͉̲̓̓͊̂́͑̔͐̍̍̕͜͠͠͝ì̵͇͌͒̆́̏̈̒͆͝ḓ̷̢̪̺̖̖̰̘̝͈̠͔̈́̍̾̽̊͛̍͋͠͝͝e̴̢̢̲̟̼͉̪̺̲̘͉͉̪̹̊̆̓̀̊ã̸̡̧̬̥̪͇͕̪̮̖̭̓̀́͂̈́̍̒̂̈̇̕͘͝*


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Brb


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

We are live!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s the deer species endemic to Evwirt! Don’t worry; we don’t eat meat most of the time  plus I’m a fawn so my knife-antlers haven’t grown in


hmm jikken cult

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020



Kurb said:


> We are live!


What username?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> hmm jikken cult
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020
> 
> ...


kurbusmaximus


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s the deer species endemic to Evwirt! Don’t worry; we don’t eat meat most of the time  plus I’m a fawn so my knife-antlers haven’t grown in


Kn-knife antlers?



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *w̷̙̺͊̏͐ę̶̨͕̺͎̲̩̣͚̰͚̗̩̂͆͑͗̈́́l̶͇̪͕͙̗͙̦̯̜̟͙͕̯̑͐̂̔͒̇̌̓͊̈́͌̕͝͠͝l̶̨̙͚̳̘̥͑͛͋̆́̑̈̀̎̂́̔̓ ̴̧̮̖̼̥̩̮̼́͘͜͜͠ͅͅh̴̯͎̘̗̟͕̬͊̈́͠o̷͈͂́͛ṇ̷̡̖̫̬̘̿̈̊͌̎̐k̷̢̫̗͙̀͜ȅ̸̢͔̱͍͈͆͂͂́̉̄͘͠ṙ̶̢̢̟͙̙̮̯̮̰̰̹̖̍͜s̶̛̳̞̫̘̱̱͊͂͗͂̔̎̈́̀̃̃̕͘͝ ̵̡͕͑͐̅̔͘t̷̨̧̜̤̻̗̟̤͉̮͍͖̺̝̓̂̑͑͐̿̓̈̈͑̃̃̓͘͠h̵̢͙̦̘͓̺̾͜ą̸̭̥̼̆̓̿̍͋̓̕̕͝ẗ̸̢͕̳̠'̸̧͔̌͋̆̉̅̔͗͘̚͝ͅs̴̢̨͇͍͔̜͇̰̝̪̑͆̏̿ ̸͈̹̰̟͇̖̪̘̜̈́́̈́̔̇͐̓͘͘̕͝͝n̸̛̰͔͕͛̈́̓̇́̈́́̈́ō̶̡̢̘̘̥̦͚͐̌̑̋̋͆̚͠͝t̸̢̨̢̢̡͈͙̻̻͇͇͙͕͙̓ ̴̢̬͚͑̀͒́͐̚͝͠͝a̷̛̛͉̣͍͖̹̺̮̼̬͓̣͚̔́̒͗̈̎̐͆̏̚͜͝ͅ ̵̛̞̞̂̋̈́̔̌̂̀̑͐̐̌͝ģ̴͔̣̖̊̀͐̉͒̓̒͐ỏ̸̢̨̰͇̥͓̺̜͍̹̪̀̀̈̌̇͊̀̾̆̀͛̆̚͜͝ͅö̶̢̤͔̖͙́͛͛̇̓d̷̢͚̮̘̜͍̘̜̜̦̗̠̟̞̱͂̿̀̅͒͊͑̂̑̚̚͝͝͝ ̶̩̳̰̝͎͉̲̓̓͊̂́͑̔͐̍̍̕͜͠͠͝ì̵͇͌͒̆́̏̈̒͆͝ḓ̷̢̪̺̖̖̰̘̝͈̠͔̈́̍̾̽̊͛̍͋͠͝͝e̴̢̢̲̟̼͉̪̺̲̘͉͉̪̹̊̆̓̀̊ã̸̡̧̬̥̪͇͕̪̮̖̭̓̀́͂̈́̍̒̂̈̇̕͘͝*


Um, you're scaring me...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

click on “twitch” in the corner


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Kn-knife antlers?


How else would the local wild child who definitely isn’t me have a decent cutting tool?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> How else would the local wild child who definitely isn’t me have a decent cutting tool?


Hmm... good point.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

If everyone’s watching, we’re doing our first launch of the night


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> If everyone’s watching, we’re doing our first launch of the night


making an account to chat


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> making an account to chat


k


----------



## Mick (Aug 3, 2020)

Honestly I made this rocket far too powerful for its destination and I would have taken it somewhere else too if it weren't so late.








Spoiler: Trajectories looking good-ish











Spoiler: I had so much fuel left, I could have taken this to the other moon...











Spoiler: Not needing that anymore.











Spoiler: Getting hot up here











Spoiler: And home safe!











Kurb said:


> GG



Thank you, thank you



Vrisnem said:


> Very cute.  But I still think you're insane being up this late.



Don't worry. I got like 6 hours of sleep earlier. I'll take another 3 hour nap now before work. We're good.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

stop scaring seastar


----------



## Chris (Aug 3, 2020)

Mick said:


> Don't worry. I got like 6 hours of sleep earlier. I'll take another 3 hour nap now before work. We're good.



Lovely rocket. 

Clever! Whereas it's half four here and I've yet to sleep.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> stop scaring seastar


Don’t worry I’m a fawn so I’m not that dangerous


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> stop scaring seastar


Honk honk. Who's Seastar?


----------



## Mick (Aug 3, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Lovely rocket.
> 
> Clever! Whereas it's half four here and I've yet to sleep.



Thanks!

I was about to say, weren't you only an hour behind me? You might want to go to bed soon


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Sometimes I forget there's more to this site than the basement.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Lmao how do I chat in twitch


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Lmao how do I chat in twitch


WHat does your screen look like? it should be on the right.


----------



## Chris (Aug 3, 2020)

Mick said:


> I was about to say, weren't you only an hour behind me? You might want to go to bed soon


I should've gone to the hospital a couple of hours ago, but I don't drive so instead decided to take care of it myself and did something very stupid. I'm now in too much pain and too wired up to sleep.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Lmao how do I chat in twitch


type on the box


----------



## Mick (Aug 3, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I should've gone to the hospital a couple of hours ago, but I don't drive so instead decided to take care of it myself and did something very stupid. I'm now in too much pain and too wired up to sleep.



That doesn't sound very good at all. I hope you're alright!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I should've gone to the hospital a couple of hours ago, but I don't drive so instead decided to take care of it myself and did something very stupid. I'm now in too much pain and too wired up to sleep.


I hope you're okay. That sounds awful...


----------



## Chris (Aug 3, 2020)

Mick said:


> That doesn't sound very good at all. I hope you're alright!


I'll be fine! Will go see a doctor in the morning and I'm expecting a huge scolding.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Sometimes I forget there's more to this site than the basement.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> type on the box


there's no box


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

sometimes I forget this is for animal crossing


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Sometimes I forget there are other things I could be doing.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

ok who’s who in chat atm


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 3, 2020)

im enxssi


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

I'm not chatting just watching


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> sometimes I forget this is for animal crossing


----------



## Mick (Aug 3, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'll be fine! Will go see a doctor in the morning and I'm expecting a huge scolding.



Good! You probably deserve it. 

Jokes aside, I hope you'll be able to get some rest, at least. ^^

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020



Kurb said:


> ok who’s who in chat atm



It's the zebra. You could probably tell


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

where box


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 297904
> where box


scroll down or tilt it around


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

Bruh wtf


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Bruh wtf
> View attachment 297906


tilt and then scroll down

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020

or may


Saltyy said:


> Bruh wtf
> View attachment 297906


or try Twitch app


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 297904
> where box


well that's odd


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

nvm I guess


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

I’m back


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Honk honk? Is it goose time?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Honk honk? Is it goose time?


Gøöşé


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Honk honk? Is it goose time?


It’s KSP time


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> It’s KSP time





Saltyy said:


> Gøöşé


_Goose time._


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _Goose time._


Just watch the stream


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Gøöşé


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Goooooose


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Gøöşé


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

Geese-in-space time


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

*But it's goose time.*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Geese-in-space time


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *But it's goose time.*


^^^^^
goose time


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Watching the stream a bit


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

it’s space goose time


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Watching the stream a bit


NO IT'S 


Saltyy said:


> ^^^^^
> goose time


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it’s space goose time


Why are the geese in space?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

IT'S GEESE TIME


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Goose in space


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Someone screenshot if they put the forum in a stream


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

These came from two balloons, back-to-back. The arbiter of balloon gifts is like the opposite of @xTech


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Cool


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Nice


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Also don’t worry about me I’m not the wild child you’re looking for I’m a murder deer child


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Also don’t worry about me I’m not the wild child you’re looking for I’m a murder deer child


I like this child better


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Someone screenshot if they put the forum in a stream


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 297931


*okay*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

I'm a squid goose. I don't know any of you.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

hhhh
I keep losing connection to the stream


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I like this child better


Yup. Definitely not a cursed human.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

c


Seastar said:


> Why are the geese in space?


cause Kerbal Space Program


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

9:05?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yup. Definitely not a cursed human.


k


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

I don't know that deer but he seems nice.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't know that deer but he seems nice.


no all life is die


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 297931


*needless to say this image confuses me*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no all life is die


....What does that mean?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....What does that mean?


all of all is die


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> all of all is die


Hmm... why is that?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Corn would be really good right now


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Is the video 1080?
Its making the forum lag for me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm... why is that?


because you must die


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> because you must die


....Geese murder other geese? _But why?_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

wanna hear my hot mixtape


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> because you must die


Wouldn’t you have to die too?


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wouldn’t you have to die too?


yeah that's the point

if I die the entire universe dies with me


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

???


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> yeah that's the point
> 
> if I die the entire universe dies with me


"If I'm dyin', you're dyin' with me. There ain't no choice."


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> yeah that's the point
> 
> if I die the entire universe dies with me


....Oh.
This is the most depressing cult I've ever seen, honk honk...


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Sad cult


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

Even the occult can't be sadder than the geese, honk honk..


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

I'm taking a break from the forum starting tomorrow. Just a heads up


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

And a cult not going after a cursed child


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Just spent an hour akigning control surfaces. come watch the fun


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm taking a break from the forum starting tomorrow. Just a heard up


Okie dokie! A good break is always a good idea.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm taking a break from the forum starting tomorrow. Just a heads up


How long?


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> How long?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> How long?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> How long?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> How long?


At least a day but it could be a week or more.
Idk, as long as I need


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Ok then..
Pretty much that could happen to me and I might be semi active due to school.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Ok then..
> Pretty much that could happen to me and I might be semi active due to school.


^^^^
same


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

School starts August 24 for me
And I will be piling in homeschool stuff


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

I’ll be active but way less so once the semester starts


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

I really need to find other things to do...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

Hmm maybe I should take a break, too.


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Same
I 
have
no
life
sometimes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> School starts August 24 for me
> And I will be piling in homeschool stuff


Mines like August 20 i think idk


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Same
> I
> have
> no
> ...


Me

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020



Saltyy said:


> Mines like August 20 i think idk


My school starts Friday.. you guys are lucky


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hmm maybe I should take a break, too.


Oh no depressing thoughts time 

*no no cover it with stuff stuff not that *


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

I
spend 
the 
whole
day
on 
tbt
before
was
nh
the 
whole
day


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Oh no depressing thoughts time
> 
> *no no cover it with stuff stuff not that *


Honk honk no emotions are allowed in these parts, honk honk!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I
> spend
> the
> whole
> ...


^^^^


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

before 
nh
was
sims 3 
the 
whole 
day


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

For me it's TBT the whole day 
Before was nh 
before that was stare aimlessly at a wall and daydream


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Before Sims 3 was school


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> For me it's TBT the whole day
> Before was nh
> before that was stare aimlessly at a wall and daydream


Hey you're almost at 10k posts


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

I uh...
Well, I spent all day on either video games or virtual pet/adoptable websites...
What am I supposed to do?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

mood


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

I used to spend my day on NH and Sims 4. Before that was YT and the 2 New Leaf copies I have (also Wild World since I felt bad for my old town).


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Quarantine made me an introvert even more


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I uh...
> Well, I spent all day on either video games or virtual pet/adoptable websites...
> What am I supposed to do?


WAIT I HIT 3K?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> WAIT I HIT 3K?


Whoops I quoted the wrong person


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Quarantine made me an introvert even more


Used to be an extrovert, now I just want to curl up and daydream alone


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Always been an introvert.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

I've pretty much always been an introvert... It's just less obvious online.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

moodmoodmoodmoodmood


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Very


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> moodmoodmoodmoodmood


----------



## soldierroxas (Aug 4, 2020)

oh ma gawd haven't been here for quite some time


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Any chairs that go well with the sand dollar table?
I need ideas.
Idk about mum cushion


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

soldierroxas said:


> oh ma gawd haven't been here for quite some time


Hi!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

So what about goos-
Wait, no... I need a shower.


----------



## soldierroxas (Aug 4, 2020)

I wish the 


Saltyy said:


> Hi!


hi hows everything

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020

wish the regal set still existed lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

soldierroxas said:


> I wish the
> 
> hi hows everything
> 
> ...


everything's cool 

wow your an old member


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

soldierroxas said:


> I wish the
> 
> hi hows everything
> 
> ...


Hi! When was the last time you were here?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Used to be an extrovert, now I just want to curl up and daydream alone


This is me


----------



## soldierroxas (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> everything's cool
> 
> wow your an old member


yeah I used to do lots of trading here back in the day lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

soldierroxas said:


> I wish the
> 
> hi hows everything
> 
> ...


Me too but I’ve been putting real good use to the log set now.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

We just raided and ended


----------



## soldierroxas (Aug 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hi! When was the last time you were here?


like 4 years ago


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

soldierroxas said:


> yeah I used to do lots of trading here back in the day lol


Wowie


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Oh.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

still mood


----------



## soldierroxas (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Me too but I’ve been putting real good use to the log set now.


sweet I'm still collecting the items lol


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Very


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

soldierroxas said:


> like 4 years ago


Oh wow! Welcome back!


----------



## soldierroxas (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Wowie


someone had given me lots of bells on ACNL so I was rich beyond rich lol

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oh wow! Welcome back!


thanks lol


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

soldierroxas said:


> like 4 years ago


Wait we got a new member?


----------



## soldierroxas (Aug 4, 2020)

so what is everyone up to? I'm still trying to catch a freaking scorpion and can't lol


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Oh hello. Even though I joined in 2014, I swear I wasn't very active until this year.


----------



## soldierroxas (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Wait we got a new member?


well in this thread yes I just logged in to my account after 4 years lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

soldierroxas said:


> so what is everyone up to? I'm still trying to catch a freaking scorpion and can't lol


I love NH but there was so many issues I had with sharing an island (majority voted northern hemisphere and I only had a small territory to decorate) so I to a plunge and got a second island! Now I’m working on getting everything set up on my new island!

((btw if y’all hear me blathering about being trapped in the woods that’s a character I’m playing!))


----------



## soldierroxas (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I love NH but there was so many issues I had with sharing an island (majority voted northern hemisphere and I only had a small territory to decorate) so I to a plunge and got a second island! Now I’m working on getting everything set up on my new island!
> 
> ((btw if y’all hear me blathering about being trapped in the woods that’s a character I’m playing!))


it took me a long time to get a 5 star island but u haven't even done any DIY recipes lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

soldierroxas said:


> so what is everyone up to? I'm still trying to catch a freaking scorpion and can't lol


Well, we tend to form groups here centered around a theme. Right now it's geese.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ((btw if y’all hear me blathering about being trapped in the woods that’s a character I’m playing!))


Oh yeah, there's also roleplaying here sometimes.


----------



## soldierroxas (Aug 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Well, we tend to form groups here centered around a theme. Right now it's geese.


oh I see that's cool


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Yep


----------



## soldierroxas (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh yeah, there's also roleplaying here sometimes.


cool I haven't done that in years lol I'm rusty


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

soldierroxas said:


> it took me a long time to get a 5 star island but u haven't even done any DIY recipes lol


Actually I’m almost at resident services lol. I have a dream code up with about 5 days of progress if you’re interested in checking it out.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Oh yeah, this isn't my normal avatar. I'm a squid goose today.
My normal avatar is a squid or octopus, though.


----------



## soldierroxas (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Actually I’m almost at resident services lol. I have a dream code up with about 5 days of progress if you’re interested in checking it out.


for sure :]

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020



Seastar said:


> Oh yeah, this isn't my normal avatar. I'm a squid goose today.
> My normal avatar is a squid or octopus, though.


well I'm a goose scientist  I have the white hair and everything to prove it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

soldierroxas said:


> oh I see that's cool


_it's not groups, it's c u l t s
let us see, theres been inkling/octoling cult, ducc cult, lemon inkling cult, Kirby cult, worm cult, frog cult, and goose cult iirc_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _it's not groups, it's c u l t s
> let us see, theres been inkling/octoling cult, ducc cult, lemon inkling cult, Kirby cult, worm cult, frog cult, and goose cult iirc_


_well if I said cult that might've put them off_


----------



## soldierroxas (Aug 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _it's not groups, it's c u l t s
> let us see, theres been inkling/octoling cult, ducc cult, lemon inkling cult, Kirby cult, worm cult, frog cult, and goose cult iirc_


wow that's very interesting hahahah


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _well if I said cult that might've put them off_


cult



soldierroxas said:


> wow that's very interesting hahahah


yes indeed


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Yep
It was fun though


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Oh wait there was also deer cult


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Okay, I'm going to go now... But I will be back before I go to bed.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _it's not groups, it's c u l t s
> let us see, theres been inkling/octoling cult, ducc cult, lemon inkling cult, Kirby cult, worm cult, frog cult, and goose cult iirc_


Forgot deer cult


----------



## soldierroxas (Aug 4, 2020)

it's all good lol cult on no cult I'm game


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Forgot deer cult





ohare01 said:


> Oh wait there was also deer cult


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

A lot of cults..


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Well I'm going to bed now. See you guys when break is over


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Also an enchanted forest


----------



## soldierroxas (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Also an enchanted forest


enchanted forest sounds cool


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Ah never mind, I'm back. Turns out I wasn't the only one who wanted a shower...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

soldierroxas said:


> enchanted forest sounds cool


Hehehe not when you’re forced to live in it


----------



## soldierroxas (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hehehe not when you’re forced to live in it


that's true hahahah who is keeping you hostage let me know the goose scientist on the case hahahah


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Okay, normally, I'm an Inkling fused with an Octoling.
Wait, that sounds insane... maybe I shouldn't tell strangers that.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

soldierroxas said:


> that's true hahahah who is keeping you hostage let me know the goose scientist on the case hahahah


It’s a long story that involves pineapple on pizza and a unicycling witch


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Pineapple on pizza vs the unicycle witch


----------



## soldierroxas (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s a long story that involves pineapple on pizza and a unicycling witch


unicycling witch huh *take outs magnifying glass* I got all day


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Okay, I'm going to turn back to "normal" because it is totally normal to be what I am.


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Ribbon has returned


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

soldierroxas said:


> unicycling witch huh *take outs magnifying glass* I got all day


Well, it was starting to get kinda late out one day. I was out on...uh...I don’t remember...but I was definitely out in the woods. Well, I must’ve done something wrong cuz a bunch of wasps stung me a LOT. What happened next is a blur but I ran into a unicycling witch, argued with her about pizza toppings and then I’m cursed. I have no idea how to get out of Evwirt and I’ve started go a bit feral so I’ve taken up the title of local wild child.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Ribbon has returned


....I was the goose squid the whole time. Shhhh..


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

Enough goosing for me, back to bright neon anime characters.


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Goose cult has ended I guess...
Ok then..


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Here’s my true form by the way (unicycling witch REALLY doesn’t like me for some reason so I turn into a deer sometimes)


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Well... I could be a goose squid again someday. Like that time I brought back the duck squid for a minute or two until Kurb splatted me again.


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Squid hybrids are interesting


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Squid hybrids are interesting


They are...?


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Yeah
Kirby squid
Duck squid 
and so on


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Yeah
> Kirby squid
> Duck squid
> and so on


Being part Kirby felt like a curse...

Hey, wait... Wasn't I an octopus earlier...


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Yeah octopus squid


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Hmm... I'm always an octopus squid.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm... I'm always an octopus squid.


But what about-


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Frog squid


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But what about-


Uh... then I'm an octopus squid plus something else?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh... then I'm an octopus squid plus something else?


Before the incident


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Idk how many incidents happened


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Before the incident


....right. ....I was apparently a crazy Inkling... Or at least that's what I was told...


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Also going to do something, I’ll be right back then.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

there's so many cults...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Idk how many incidents happened


....I had like 3... or 4 if we have to count Adeleine's amnesia


----------



## Antonio (Aug 4, 2020)

cults are only fun if you are running them


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Hmm, it's getting late... I might disappear for the night... who knows?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Yea I’ll probably get to my clearing too. Good night!


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Ok gn


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

I'm still here but I'm about to go see if I can take a shower yet... So bye, maybe?


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Ok then...
Might draw later if almost everyone is inactive, since there nothing else to do.
Also have to wait if celeste is in town so I can tt back and forth and grind diys.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

Yeah, I might just veer off from posting for now. Gn!


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

I noticed I lost in the loser thread for 2 days now...


----------



## Mick (Aug 4, 2020)

Let's fix that


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 4, 2020)

i have been up drawing for the past... many hours... and it is now 3 am


----------



## Mick (Aug 4, 2020)

^ story of my life.

Was it worth it?


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Pretty much drawing since there's nothing else to do.


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 4, 2020)

i finished a drawing that i had been putting off for like a week so that's good


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

And just staying here for a short time


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Oh, hello... I'm... writing... at 2 AM lol.


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Oh interesting, just staying here for a bit.


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 4, 2020)

i think it might be time to sleep soon.....


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Mick said:


> ^ story of my life.
> 
> Was it worth it?


i have also been Kerbal Space Programming


----------



## Mick (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i have also been Kerbal Space Programming



Nice! What was the best attempt so far?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Mick said:


> Nice! What was the best attempt so far?


I found the Squad Plaque, fixed up a rover, and that’s about it. Also watched a guy land on the Mün


----------



## Mick (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I found the Squad Plaque, fixed up a rover, and that’s about it. Also watched a guy land on the Mün



Fixing up a rover? Is that a tutorial thing?

Watching other people definitely helps. It's a lot to figure out... I learned so many things the hard way


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Mick said:


> Fixing up a rover? Is that a tutorial thing?
> 
> Watching other people definitely helps. It's a lot to figure out... I learned so many things the hard way


No, just made one from scrutch.


----------



## Mick (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> No, just made one from scrutch.



Ah, still nice! Rovers can be fun to play with. Especially when you figure out how to get them to other planets


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 4, 2020)

aaaaaaah how is it 4am already


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Mick said:


> Ah, still nice! Rovers can be fun to play with. Especially when you figure out how to get them to other planets


I just ventured out a little bit in Kerbin, and found some pretty cool stuff


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Well, I finished writing my thing... aaaaaaaaa
I need to go to sleep now...


----------



## Mick (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I just ventured out a little bit in Kerbin, and found some pretty cool stuff



You can also just launch your rovers/small planes to a different part of the planet, it lets you explore terrain everywhere. It's good practice for entry/landing on different atmospheric planets too!


----------



## Mairmalade (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i have also been Kerbal Space Programming





Mick said:


> Nice! What was the best attempt so far?


Ah! Space adventurers. If you both enjoy space crafting and would like to dabble with more involved planet exploration, you may want to give Astroneer a try too!


----------



## Mick (Aug 4, 2020)

Mairmalade said:


> Ah! Space adventurers. If you both enjoy space crafting and would like to dabble with more involved planet exploration, you may want to give Astroneer a try too!



I've seen gameplay of that, actually! Less rocket piloting and explosions, more to see on the planets. It looks like a lot of fun. I'll probably have to try it at some point.


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

The funny thing is my brother is kinda into these kinds of games. He plays a game called Scrap Mechanic tho. He’s also into games about war like Hearts of Iron and World of Warships.

I’m an unabashed console fan lol


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2020)

henlo


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Ello


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

We spammed google


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2020)

omg i remember someone doing that on discord way back and whenever someone put me into it i got swiped early lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

my character tends to be a mixed bag. Sometimes he’s real good and places high. Other times he’s out early! One thing that’s consistent is he LOVES fresh water


----------



## Antonio (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> my character tends to be a mixed bag. Sometimes he’s real good and places high. Other times he’s out early! One thing that’s consistent is he LOVES fresh water


my character is always acting stupid which is an accurate representation of myself


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

I love that I managed to get 2 hammocks last night back to back.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2020)

nice nice

also period sucks


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Yep it does


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2020)

Yeah can I just not have an uterus k thx


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

I can’t find the stinkin snowballs for the life of me


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 4, 2020)

Yawns


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

I FINALLY got another frozen DIY I can actually incorporate into my island


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 4, 2020)

Nice! I love the frozen items but I don’t have any yet


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> Nice! I love the frozen items but I don’t have any yet


I definitely prefer the fall and winter sets over spring and summer. It’s too bad we’re headed for spring but at least Arctin is heading for fall so I can do heavy-duty foraging.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2020)

PHP 6 is amazing


----------



## Chris (Aug 4, 2020)

Mick said:


> Good! You probably deserve it.



I didn't get told off amazingly. They did confirm that due to their COVID measures it would have been a hospital trip to remove it if I hadn't done it myself.


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 4, 2020)

Bam and Deirdre were airplane running on the beach together, and it was so cute


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2020)

man, gotta love neatly made band shirts


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> Bam and Deirdre were airplane running on the beach together, and it was so cute


I’ve fallen in love with the deer villagers in this game (I only had one in NL-just my luck). Deirdre is my starting sisterly and I am SO tempted to keep her but I also want Frita. Maybe I’ll move her out and hunt for her so she’ll have her actual house. I also hunted for Erik on purpose and he’s one of my new(ish- I think he was the one deer I mentioned earlier) favorites. I had fauna as my original normal on Arctin and while she was adorable she’s definitely the most boring of the deer I’ve had. Diana was originally just a fill-in for my snooty slot on Arctin but she’s quickly become my favorite snooty. Maybe if I find her before Tasha I’ll take her as my snooty on Evwirt as well...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> Bam and Deirdre were airplane running on the beach together, and it was so cute


awwww  i have dom doing that all the time he's too cute


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ve fallen in love with the deer villagers in this game (I only had one in NL-just my luck). Deirdre is my starting sisterly and I am SO tempted to keep her but I also want Frita. Maybe I’ll move her out and hunt for her so she’ll have her actual house. I also hunted for Erik on purpose and he’s one of my new(ish- I think he was the one deer I mentioned earlier) favorites. I had fauna as my original normal on Arctin and while she was adorable she’s definitely the most boring of the deer I’ve had. Diana was originally just a fill-in for my snooty slot on Arctin but she’s quickly become my favorite snooty. Maybe if I find her before Tasha I’ll take her as my snooty on Evwirt as well...


Yesss I love the deer too! I saw Erik and Diana on mystery islands and it was SO HARD not to take them, but I was missing a sisterly then so I had to resist
Deirdre’s actual house is sooooo pretty- I think it’s definitely worth trying to get if you need something to do!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> Yesss I love the deer too! I saw Erik and Diana on mystery islands and it was SO HARD not to take them, but I was missing a sisterly then so I had to resist
> Deirdre’s actual house is sooooo pretty- I think it’s definitely worth trying to get if you need something to do!


Just looked it up-oh gosh she and Poppy are twins my heart. I’m definitely rehunting her. I will have frita as an in-between.


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Just looked it up-oh gosh she and Poppy are twins my heart. I’m definitely rehunting her. I will have frita as an in-between.


Poppy is one of my top favorite villagers but I don’t have room for her on my island ughhh I wish I could have two islands


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> Poppy is one of my top favorite villagers but I don’t have room for her on my island ughhh I wish I could have two islands


The funny thing is this is for my second island (the first one is shared with my parents)! I felt awfully cramped so I eventually decided to get a lite so I could have one for myself. It took months of mulling over it before I decided, tho.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 4, 2020)

aa


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Aaay!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2020)

why do i laugh at stuff i shouldn't really


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 4, 2020)

mew


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2020)

mewtwo


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Milky star said:


> mew


μ


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 4, 2020)

aaa


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Mairmalade said:


> Ah! Space adventurers. If you both enjoy space crafting and would like to dabble with more involved planet exploration, you may want to give Astroneer a try too!


I have Astroneer installed on my Xbox, i believe


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 4, 2020)

I DONT FEEL LIKE  MAKIN A CAFEEE


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I DONT FEEL LIKE  MAKIN A CAFEEE


do it for pascal bro


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I DONT FEEL LIKE  MAKIN A CAFEEE


We make cold brew coffee because most of us in this house like it iced lol

oh we’re talking about the cafe hehe we butcher words here so much I don’t understand what the heck is being butchered


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 4, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> do it for pascal bro


buut  mine will look trash


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2020)

Milky star said:


> buut  mine will look trash


bruh mine is p trash but i love it still ..d o i t f o r s h e l l


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 4, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> bruh mine is p trash but i love it still ..d o i t f o r s h e l l


 might as well at least i'll  gett blue shell


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

Omg I love goat villagers  Chevre is best girl


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

He doesn’t look convinced


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Milky star said:


> might as well at least i'll  gett blue shell


Honestly blue is my color so even tho it’ll be the more common one I like it more.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 298005
> He doesn’t look convinced



he looks like he has a gun to his head


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Omg I love goat villagers  Chevre is best girl


I myself find them a bit odd but I won’t clown on those who like them. Sherb is best goat tho


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 4, 2020)

Goat  villagers look funny to  me


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

Idk I find em cute
But I’m biased bc I love Chevre


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

I honestly love the design of the anteaters: they have an epic snoot!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Goat  villagers look funny to  me


yeah something abt their face it looks too large


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> yeah something abt their face it looks too large


I might’ve liked them more if their mouths were more like deer or wolves but that’s just my two cents


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

remember when you guys thought i diedm


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> remember when you guys thought i diedm


_shut_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> remember when you guys thought i diedm


I just thought ya lost power or had wind damage to your house lol


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> remember when you guys thought i diedm


what ?? no


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> what ?? no


he was talking about a thunderstorm then he went to play his space gamme but then we thought he lost powr

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020

beecause he disappeard


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> So uh, I think something may have actually happened to Kurb.
> I hope it was only the electricity.





sheilaa said:


> what ?? no


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> he was talking about a thunderstorm then he went to play his space gamme but then we thought he lost powr
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020
> 
> beecause he disappeard


oh :/  thunderstorms sucks


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

why did you guys assume i died


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Y’all’s were freaking out about the storm before ya went to play. Usually when I comment on a storm passing by I’m more calm on here than IRL


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

wlel I was beign partially joking


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/2d3u1lQ

Unrelated but


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 4, 2020)

What


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What


nevermind


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Agdafhssgh I’m pulling up so many fossils but I’m updating my museum


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

i’m probably gonna go live soon


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 298005
> He doesn’t look convinced


"used by teachers"

thats pretty ominous out of context


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 4, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> "used by teachers"
> 
> thats pretty ominous out of context


*Spicy


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2020)

beep boop beep credit card eaten


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Why the heck did my game decide that Erik needed a brown coat. It looked like he was in the buff at first glance!


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 298008Why the heck did my game decide that Erik needed a brown coat. It looked like he was in the buff at first glance!


he’s so CUTE


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

being on hold trying to figure out tuition payments is fun


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

I once again feel terrible for considering moving Erik out of New Leaf...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> he’s so CUTE


I love the deer so much I’ve been on a cervid kick. They’re too perfect for a woodland island! I’m just sad that we don’t have a non-gazelle cranky or smug...


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 4, 2020)

Deer and squirrels are my biggest weakness


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> Deer and squirrels are my biggest weakness


Poppy is for SURE going to be my normal on Evwirt. I had her on CF along with Maple and Aurora and they were all my favorites. However, Aurora doesn’t fit the theme, and I like poppy’s house and overall design over maple’s. I did get maple as my base normal so that’s fun.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

all i want to know is why i have to pay for medical rn when last year you could wait until september to opt out reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

going live now 
ttv/kurbusmaximus

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020

not yet actually


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

We once were able to get salt and vinegar popcorn seasoning and it was the best thing. I’m so sad we can’t find it anymore


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Mornin’!


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Good morning, everyone.


Hi SeaStar!!
How are you today?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Hi SeaStar!!
> How are you today?


I'm fine... This will probably just be another average day.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm fine... This will probably just be another average day.


Ah, cool.
It’s my older sister’s birthday party today
It’s at a skating rink but I can’t skate so I’ll just stand at the side probablyyy


----------



## Antonio (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> We once were able to get salt and vinegar popcorn seasoning and it was the best thing. I’m so sad we can’t find it anymore


kettle corn is superior to popcorn


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Antonio said:


> kettle corn is superior to popcorn


Can’t disagree with ya but sometimes ya want something savory


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> We once were able to get salt and vinegar popcorn seasoning and it was the best thing. I’m so sad we can’t find it anymore


No. NO.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> No. NO.


Y’all don’t like salt and vinegar chips?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Apparently I just gave Blathers the fossil of an ancient deer. So... that's nice.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all don’t like salt and vinegar chips?


NO

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020



Seastar said:


> Apparently I just gave Blathers the fossil of an ancient deer. So... that's nice.


: )


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Apparently I just gave Blathers the fossil of an ancient deer. So... that's nice.


DEER SQUAD DEER SQUAD


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

beirut explosion is wild


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> : )


That's unsettling...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> That's unsettling...


: ) )


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> : ) )


That's a nice... chin you have.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> That's a nice... chin you have.


okay that’s actually kinda funny


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

vinegar


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> vinegar


vinegar


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Y’all’s got a deer now


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> vinegar


chips


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Sugar, spice, and everyt-
Wait, what are we doing?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> vinegar


Salt and vinegar chips


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Sugar, spice, and everyt-
> Wait, what are we doing?


ra ra rasputin lover of the russian queen they put some poison into his wine


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ra ra rasputin lover of the russian queen they put some poison into his wine


Oh... so those are the lyrics. Okay then.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh... so those are the lyrics. Okay then.


ra ra rasputin russia’s greatest love machine 
he drank it all and said “i feel fine”


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 298029


no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

OH oh oh.
I just found C.J. for the first time. I guess I'm fishing today... 
*coughs* Don't ask why a squid is going fishing.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 298029


AAAAAAAAAAA YES YES YES SEND SOME TO EVWIRT NOW


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no


why can you not stand salt and vinegar chips, is it like how the others can't stand (255, 0, 0)


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I do not want those chips, as they are a disgrace to humanity. I formally decline.


See, you understand!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> why can you not stand salt and vinegar chips, is it like how the others can't stand (255, 0, 0)


Send Kurb’s chips to Evwirt for me


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> why can you not stand salt and vinegar chips, is it like how the others can't stand (255, 0, 0)


It tastes way too salty


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> See, you understand!


But what if I’m a deer right now


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But what if I’m a deer right now


Wanna hear a funny joke?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Wanna hear a funny joke?


I’m not sure about that...


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

krub do not burn they're eyes kthxbye


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

look at the signature


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> krub do not burn they're eyes kthxbye


Send some to Evwirt


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

An Inkling is going fishing and you're all arguing over chip flavors.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> look at the signature


AAAAAAAAAAH

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020



Seastar said:


> An Inkling is going fishing and you're all arguing over chip flavors.


I fish all the time!


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> An Inkling is going fishing and you're all arguing over chip flavors.


_why are you going fishing_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Send some to Evwirt


brb gotta send it via pidgeon lemme get my bird


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> An Inkling is going fishing and you're all arguing over chip flavors.


wrong species


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> An Inkling is going fishing and you're all arguing over chip flavors.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> ^


But salt and vinegar


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But salt and vinegar


NO


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But salt and vinegar


Salt and vinegar is gross
Original Pringle’s are the best chips


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

dill pickle > all

also i paid my tuition feels great man


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Salt and vinegar is gross
> Original Pringle’s are the best chips


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> an inkling is going fishing and you're all arguing over chip flavors


but krUb is wrong!!11 salt and vinegar chisps taste good!


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

dill pickle pringles > regular pringles

regular pringles are the best plain chip though


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> wrong species


Why did you turn the text pink? ....You want me to be an Octoling?


Enxssi said:


> _why are you going fishing_


Because I need bells and a model of a squid.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Salt and vinegar is gross
> Original Pringle’s are the best chips


The only flavors of Pringle’s I can stand are salt and vinegar and cheddar


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

while salt and vinegar chisps are good kettle cooked jalapeno chips are where it's at


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

I NEED baked salt and vinegar chips


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Why did you turn the text pink? ....You want me to be an Octoling?


you already are one


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

I love the baked original lays chips


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> while salt and vinegar chisps are good kettle cooked jalapeno chips are where it's at


_ONLY kettle cooked though, regular jalapeno chips are gross_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290685730574839810if you're feeling down right now, just remember, atleast you're not this guy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

I love flaming hot Cheetos


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290685730574839810if you're feeling down right now, just remember, atleast you're not this guy


stimulate your senses


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> you already are one


...On the inside


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> poggers


omg seastar said poggers


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290685730574839810if you're feeling down right now, just remember, atleast you're not this guy


are you telling me there was a freaking explosion and this guy took out his phone and started filming


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> omg seastar said poggers


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> omg seastar said poggers


Haha. Very funny...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> are you telling me there was a freaking explosion and this guy took out his phone and started filming


that’s Gen Z for you


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> omg seastar said poggers


You’re changing our quotes. Ya made me say that salt and vinegar chips are a crime against humanity


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Poggers.


OMG


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> salt and vinegar chip are good


two can play at that game


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> are you telling me there was a freaking explosion and this guy took out his phone and started filming




__
		http://instagr.am/p/CDeQtmNpJEU/
 this explosion


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> omg seastar said poggers


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> OMG


See ya did it again


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> OMG


Yeah, I think I'll be quiet and go back to fishing.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CDeQtmNpJEU/
> this explosion


:0
Omg


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2020)

wow that could like.. not have done that and helped? lol


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> PogChamp


NO WAY


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> wow that could like.. not have done that and helped? lol


BUT WHAT ABOUT THE NEW FOLLOWERS THEY'LL GET


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CDeQtmNpJEU/
> this explosion


this reminds me of that one pitbull lyric where he said 'in lebanon, yeah, the women are bomb' and oh my god how insensitive


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> this reminds me of that one pitbull lyric where he said 'in lebanon, yeah, the women are bomb' and oh my god how insensitive


christ dude


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> this reminds me of that one pitbull lyric where he said 'in lebanon, yeah, the women are bomb' and oh my god how insensitive


bruh lol


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> BUT WHAT ABOUT THE NEW FOLLOWERS THEY'LL GET


i hope ur sarcastic lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> i hope ur sarcastic lol


that was my impression of the guy filming


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

We’re streaming KSP tonight
and i know who we’re raiding as well


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> that was my impression of the guy filming


oh ok, ngl i can't tell when people are being sarcastic online


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> oh ok, ngl i can't tell when people are being sarcastic online


I know /s is a favorite for those wanting to show sarcasm


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I know /s is a favorite for those wanting to show sarcasm


reddit moment


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> that was my impression of the guy filming


isn't that what 99% of insta users wants though LOL EVERYTHING for followers so yhea lol


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I know /s is a favorite for those wanting to show sarcasm


Or /I


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

i dont mark my sarcasm lol, i expect people to understand when im not being serious because i say a lot of stupid stuff. i feel like its pretty obvious


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> isn't that what 99% of insta users wants though LOL EVERYTHING for followers so yhea lol


true lmao 

tbh I think if they were getting robbed they'd put it on their Instagram story before calling 911


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2020)

also apparently u can't hunt rabbits from motor boats in georgia lolll


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> also apparently u can't hunt rabbits from motor boats in georgia lolll


*what*


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

sometimes its obvoois other times no


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> also apparently u can't hunt rabbits from motor boats in georgia lolll


poggers


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> also apparently u can't hunt rabbits from motor boats in georgia lolll


Wh...what?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> sometimes its obvoois other times no


yea


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wh...what?


also Joker Kirby has a real gun while joker doesnt 
_kirby is going to commit _*mass genocide*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> also Joker Kirby has a real gun while joker doesnt
> _kirby is going to commit _*mass genocide*


Wait actually?

Kirby always commits mass genocide tho, that's why he's best


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> also Joker Kirby has a real gun while joker doesnt
> _kirby is going to commit _*mass genocide*


Wut


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> also Joker Kirby has a real gun while joker doesnt
> _kirby is going to commit _*mass genocide*


Uh-huh... whatever you say.
Not like I wasn't playing Smash when Joker came out and saw all the memes.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Wait actually?
> 
> Kirby always commits mass genocide tho, that's why he's best


#makenormalkirbyhaveagun


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i dont mark my sarcasm lol, i expect people to understand when im not being serious because i say a lot of stupid stuff. i feel like its pretty obvious


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i dont mark my sarcasm lol, i expect people to understand when im not being serious because i say a lot of stupid stuff. i feel like its pretty obvious


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh-huh... whatever you say.
> Not like I wasn't playing Smash when Joker came out and saw all the memes.


Kirby commits murder on King Dedede (2019)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Kirby commits murder on King Dedede (2019)


I'll watch it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I'll watch it


It’s on VHS


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> It’s on VHS


Brb buying a vhs player


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

We had a ton of vhs tapes when I was little lol


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

if you didnt grow up watching vhs you're not real


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

hold up I think my uncle has one


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> if you didnt grow up watching vhs you're not real


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> if you didnt grow up watching vhs you're not real


you mean those squished controller looking thingies


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> you mean those squished controller looking thingies


what


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> you mean those squished controller looking thingies


_*The tape thingies*_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> We had a ton of vhs tapes when I was little lol





FreeHelium said:


> if you didnt grow up watching vhs you're not real


I still have my VCR


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> what


*you heard me*


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *you heard me*


you obviously didnt grow up watching vhs

you're not real


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

Also Coolmathgames.com
I would play on that and PBS kids’ websites ALL THE TIME


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

VHS? This isn’t the paleolithic ages.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *you heard me*


I don’t like that description of vhs tapes


----------



## Antonio (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Can’t disagree with ya but sometimes ya want something savory


understandable


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> if you didnt grow up watching vhs you're not real


the truth must come out; i am not a real human being


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> the truth must come out; i am not a real human being


*KNEW IT!!*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> VHS? This isn’t the paleolithic ages.


Y’all’s talking to peeps from the ice age then (Megaloceros in my case)


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all’s talking to dinosaurs (Megaloceros in my case)


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

boys i remember in grade primary (before frogslime and loth were even _alive_) we had a sleepover at our school gymnasium and in the morning they had toy story 2 on vhs playing in the classroom. man that was almost 15 years ago


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> boys i remember in grade primary (before frogslime and loth were even _alive_) we had a sleepover at our school gymnasium and in the morning they had toy story 2 on vhs playing in the classroom. man that was almost 15 years ago


this makes me feel *very* young


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> you obviously didnt grow up watching vhs
> 
> you're not real


lmao I know what it looks like tho I'm just being stupid
I'm sorry but the truth is I'm y'alls FBI agent


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> this makes me feel *very* young


if it makes you feel any better most of this group would've been in diapers and still learning how to talk at that time


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

@FreeHelium you are definitely the oldest basement dweller here


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> @FreeHelium you are definitely the oldest basement dweller here


how old is sheilaa?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> if it makes you feel any better most of this group would've been in diapers and still learning how to talk at that time


Hah *OLD*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> boys i remember in grade primary (before frogslime and loth were even _alive_) we had a sleepover at our school gymnasium and in the morning they had toy story 2 on vhs playing in the classroom. man that was almost 15 years ago


I still have my Toy Story 2 VHS tape.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> @FreeHelium you are definitely the oldest basement dweller here


seastar would like to have a word with you


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> seastar would like to have a word with you


^^^^


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> how old is sheilaa?


fossil


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> boys i remember in grade primary (before frogslime and loth were even _alive_) we had a sleepover at our school gymnasium and in the morning they had toy story 2 on vhs playing in the classroom. man that was almost 15 years ago


Brooo a sleepover at school?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> seastar would like to have a word with you


I... uh... _Okay fine, I'll go unhide my age._


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> seastar would like to have a word with you


second only to seastar, and maybe vrisnem idk


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

I vaguely remember when Finding Nemo and Shark Tale were in theaters


----------



## Antonio (Aug 4, 2020)

oh god i remember vhses


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> second only to seastar, and maybe vrisnem idk


idk how old wild child is but if he's younger than me i'd be number 3

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I vaguely remember when Finding Nemo and Shark Tale was in theaters


ok he's def older


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I vaguely remember when Finding Nemo and Shark Tale was in theaters


shark tale? that will smith movie?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> shark tale? that will smith movie?


Yup the dumb fish one.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Brooo a sleepover at school?


the mid 2000s were different man


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

I unhid my age. If you didn't know it before, it's there now.




Enxssi said:


> View attachment 298054


I don't want to rewatch that.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

I’m hiding my exact age but I wanna give ya a ballpark


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 298054


*wtf is that*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m hiding my exact age but I wanna give ya a ballpark


I kinda... already told people my age.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *wtf is that*


All I remember is that there’s lava lamps


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *wtf is that*


Will Smith Fish


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m hiding my exact age but I wanna give ya a ballpark


21


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

I just hit 10k!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *wtf is that*


Weird dumb fish movie I’ve seen described as “fish godfather”

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020



Saltyy said:


> I just hit 10k!


Congrats!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

I completely forgot the plot of Shark Tale...


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

shark tale was such a disgusting looking movie too


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I completely forgot the plot of Shark Tale...


Gangster movie but with fish


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Gangster movie but with fish


*wtff*


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I completely forgot the plot of Shark Tale...


Will Smith Fish fakes being a murderer for clout


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Will Smith Fish fakes being a murderer for clout


wowie


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *wtff*


Sharks are the mafia, random whale wash cleaner (don’t ask) almost gets game ended because of a bad deal, takes advantage of an extreme contrivance, chaos ensues


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Sharks are the mafia, random whale wash cleaner (don’t ask) almost gets game ended because of a bad deal, takes advantage of an extreme contrivance, chaos ensues


amazing


----------



## Antonio (Aug 4, 2020)

im turning 20 this month


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Sharks are the mafia, random whale wash cleaner (don’t ask) almost gets game ended because of a bad deal, takes advantage of an extreme contrivance, chaos ensues


much better summary then i made


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Antonio said:


> im turning 20 this month


when


----------



## Antonio (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> when


27th


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

Antonio said:


> 27th


Happy early birthday!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

We now have to face the fact that I was already an adult when Splatoon came out.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Aug 4, 2020)

Well I’ll be honest I don’t really understand but I fell down this hill now I’ve got glue on my hands and I’ve got records  on my fingers  *WHAT* records  on my fingers I’ve got records  on my fingers  and I just can’t stop  *DON’T STOP * I can’t stop I’ve got a platypus controlling me *WHAT?!?*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> Well I’ll be honest I don’t really understand but I fell down this hill now I’ve got glue on my hands and I’ve got records  on my fingers  *WHAT* records  on my fingers I’ve got records  on my fingers  and I just can’t stop  *DON’T STOP * I can’t stop I’ve got a platypus controlling me *WHAT?!?*


Hello Doofenshmirtz


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

i hate how bigger blueberres taste like nothing


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

my ruffles were too greasy and flavory so I left them to stale for a bit and theyre prefect now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

This is THE best thing to come out of the Looney Tunes Show.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> This is THE best thing to come out of the Looney Tunes Show.


lmao I remember that


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i hate how bigger blueberres taste like nothing


This exactly. I love small, slightly unripe berries cuz they’re just tart enough.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hello Doofenshmirtz


Ah, Seastar the squid! How unexpected... 

and by that I mean *COMPLETELY EXPECTED *


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> Ah, Seastar the squid! How unexpected...
> 
> and by that I mean *COMPLETELY EXPECTED *


why hello


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> why hello


hi salty


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> hi salty


Hello unsalted


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> Ah, Seastar the squid! How unexpected...
> 
> and by that I mean *COMPLETELY EXPECTED *


My name is Rib- Oh never mind.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> My name is Rib- Oh never mind.


ribs? You have ribs? Bring in the grill


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> My name is Rib- Oh never mind.


you have a grill?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> you have a grill?


we can eat


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> we can eat


Send some leftovers to Evwirt


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Send some leftovers to Evwirt


mk


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

have you ever been eating potato chips and then you see one that has a bit of green on the edge and you wonder if any other chips had green on it and you're anxious about if it's mold and you start feeling sick even though it was probably nothing serious
me too, man.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ribs? You have ribs? Bring in the grill





*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> you have a grill?


No, no, no.... Ribbon. _Ribbon. _L-like a bow


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

I'm to upset to take a break
Maybe tomorrow if I feel better..


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> have you ever been eating potato chips and then you see one that has a bit of green on the edge and you wonder if any other chips had green on it and you're anxious about if it's mold and you start feeling sick even though it was probably nothing serious
> me too, man.


Oh god same

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020



Seastar said:


> No, no, no.... Ribbon. _Ribbon. _L-like a bow


Ohhhh so you have a bow?

Any arrows?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> No, no, no.... Ribbon. _Ribbon. _L-like a bow


I was hoping for ribs. I miss barbecue sauce


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hello Doofenshmirtz


i dont like where this is going

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020



Seastar said:


> No, no, no.... Ribbon. _Ribbon. _L-like a bow


What


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Oh god same
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020
> 
> ...


so you must be good at archery right?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Wha- no.

Ribbon, like uh.. what she's wearing!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wha- no.
> 
> Ribbon, like uh.. what she's wearing!


but she's wearing clothes


----------



## Mick (Aug 4, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I didn't get told off amazingly. They did confirm that due to their COVID measures it would have been a hospital trip to remove it if I hadn't done it myself.



They probably deal with dumber stuff to be honest. Anyway, not having to go to the hospital is pretty great, especially right now... So that's a plus!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Can someone order me ribs and send it to Evwirt? I’m hungry


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> but she's wearing clothes


....No one's pointing out I stole her name.


----------



## Chris (Aug 4, 2020)

Mick said:


> They probably deal with dumber stuff to be honest. Anyway, not having to go to the hospital is pretty great, especially right now... So that's a plus!


Ugh, yes, a hospital waiting room is the last place I'd want to go right now!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....No one's pointing out I stole her name.


stop changing the subject you dress


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Greenland


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

I’m going to go exercise brb


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I unhid my age. If you didn't know it before, it's there now.


JESUS SEASTAR YOURE *OLD
I THOUGHT YOU WERE LIKE 14-*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> JESUS SEASTAR YOURE *OLD
> I THOUGHT YOU WERE LIKE 14-*


røõð


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> Well I’ll be honest I don’t really understand but I fell down this hill now I’ve got glue on my hands and I’ve got records  on my fingers  *WHAT* records  on my fingers I’ve got records  on my fingers  and I just can’t stop  *DON’T STOP * I can’t stop I’ve got a platypus controlling me *WHAT?!?*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

((Now I really want bbq in real life   ))


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> stop changing the subject you dress


...I'm not wearing my dress anymore.


Spoiler: dress












Lothitine said:


> JESUS SEASTAR YOURE *OLD
> I THOUGHT YOU WERE LIKE 14-*


Yeah, my obsessions probably make people think that.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

You're 25?
Dannnnngg


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You're 25?
> Dannnnngg


Um... yes?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

**counts on fingers**
I WAS *8 *When Splatoon came out??? Whyyyyyy


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> We now have to face the fact that I was already an adult when Splatoon came out.


Uh, yeah...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> **counts on fingers**
> I WAS *8 *When Splatoon came out??? Whyyyyyy


I was -95758


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

DEER SQUAD DEER SQUAD


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

confession I’m actually 4000 years old


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *what*


yeah and some state you're not allowed to have a sleeping donkey in your bathtub after 7 pm


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 298073


fortnite


----------



## Mick (Aug 4, 2020)

25 isn't really that crazy for these forums. I think 25-29 was the most common age group according to a poll.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Mick said:


> 25 isn't really that crazy for these forums. I think 25-29 was the most common age group according to a poll.


You're right... But nobody thinks I look that age. I think that's the reason everyone is freaking out.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2020)

well yeah i'm 28 and ppl hardly think i'm that though so yep.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You're right... But nobody thinks I look that age. I think that's the reason everyone is freaking out.


you seem 15


----------



## Mick (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You're right... But nobody thinks I look that age. I think that's the reason everyone is freaking out.



25-but-childish squad


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> well yeah i'm 28 and ppl hardly think i'm that though so yep.


You're the same age as @Vrisnem


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You're the same age as @Vrisnem


i think vrisnem is actually a 1992 while i'm 1991. my bday is very late in the year though (dec 27th)


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 298074


krub make this your user title


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

done

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020




this is my new title


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> done


Perfect


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2020)

I don't like ham, though I try to avoid pork in general.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

what's happening now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

I’m buying a ton of star nets for Evwirt


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what's happening now


I don't know but I think I freaked out some people for not being a teenager.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m buying a ton of star nets for Evwirt


oooo


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't know but I think I freaked out some people for not being a teenager.


we need to do role models together
"Seastar is the 
 Overage Forgetful Ham"


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> oooo


It’s my favorite net in the game. It reminds me of kirby


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> we need to do role models together
> "Seastar is the
> Overage Forgetful Ham"


*WHAT did plushie William Afton mean by this*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *WHAT did plushie William Afton mean by this*


HHHRRRRRRHRRHRHRH


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> we need to do role models together
> "Seastar is the
> Overage Forgetful Ham"


Hmm... I can't argue with the forgetful part at all.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

:3 

anyone like my profile picture

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> :3
> 
> anyone like my profile picture
> 
> ...


Cursed goose


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> :3
> 
> anyone like my profile picture
> 
> ...


Y’all aren’t going to harm me with those arms, right?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Cursed goose


 Courtesy of rosie977

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all aren’t going to harm me with those arms, right?


*D̵̯̞͔̭̥̥̘͑̓̓̌̓̍͌̍̉̉̈̔͆̚̕ͅǫ̷̥̜͙̹͖̩̤̠̥̲̗̿̌̓ ̶̟͓̞̲̱̹̋͛͛̔̔̉̌̊́̈́̍͘͝͝n̵̨̨̛͔̗̺̮̞̮̤̯͎̖̼̬̂̓͝o̷̲̤̪̞̗̝̟̱̟̫͎̩̗͓̍̊̎̌͜͠t̴̮̤͙͈͎̜̞̙͓̟̩͓͐̓̽̀̈́͋͊̇̉͂̄̌͘̚͜͜ ̵̰͓̣̳͔̟̍̑̉̈́̄̀b̸͇͗̍̀͗͘ȩ̵̡̡̬̝̟̟͔̓̊̏̚ ̸̢̭͕̫̮̦͉́͌̍̿͒̂̓̃̈́̆̿͛s̵̨̜͂̀ơ̸̢̧̘̥̗͔̻͉̰̾̀̊̂̕ͅͅ ̴͓̥̳͇̲̯̻̼̜̳̦̱̫̞͓́͠s̶̛͖̤̰̣͕̣̯̪̽͜ų̴̘̫̗̗͈͍͚̯͎͔̀̃͆̽͛̇̎̊͛̽͑͛̓r̶͓̝̭͔̀͐̒͊͊̉̈́̍́̾̔͘ę̶̼̻͇̖̜̤̯̾͑̽̐̒̑̑͐̈̅͌̈ ̸͈͎̯̔́͝m̵̡͇͓̭̼̭̩̜̭̮̪̬͐̓̋̚͜ͅy̷̘̎̒̓ ̵̢̘̟͇͎̖̰̣̘̗̭̰͙͕̦̋̃̈ć̸̥̠͈̥͚̖̘͖̯̲͍̩̙̘͗͛͒̇̀͐̑̃̚̕͠͝ͅh̴͈̞͔͚̏̉i̴̡̙̪͍͓͕̼̳̦̤̪̒͑͊̊̒͛̅̆̃̅͒̓̋͝͝ͅl̶̨̬̩̫͇̹̰̞̖̩̾͆̀̓ͅḑ̸̲͎̪͎͓͚͖̼̔͌͑͊͒́͑̊̒͋̈́*


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> :3
> 
> anyone like my profile picture
> 
> ...


i see you there with that >_>
P e r f e c t


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> i see you there with that >_>
> P e r f e c t


hahaha y e s

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020

okay this is kinda cursed


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Courtesy of rosie977
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020
> 
> ...


Oh no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

so I looked up a wakfu bird with a gun and I've been disappointed


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Also, yes, look at this.


Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> :3
> 
> anyone like my profile picture
> 
> ...


yes, be careful with that drool tho dont want corona


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> yes, be careful with that drool tho dont want corona


fine it's anti corona time


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> fine it's anti corona time


bruh i'll code that in php 6 and make sure it's not released in the air


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

I enjoy now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I enjoy now


Oh good you probably won’t hurt me then


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I enjoy now


That neck-
Also I saw that Octoling with a mask


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> That neck-
> Also I saw that Octoling with a mask


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh good you probably won’t hurt me then


I enjoy the suffering of others


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 4, 2020)

e̴̢̧̨̹͖̜͚̩̺̙̗͕̫̪̳̘̝͎̮̣͚̹̔͑͒̿̊̂͜͠ņ̵̡̛̼̳͉̘̥͍͎͇̱͉̖͔̗̫͉̮͚̜̬̭͛͊̄͋͑͂͑͜ͅj̸̥̼͍͍͍͉͇̤͉͍̹͔̩̘̘͒͆͐̀̎͋̉͑͌̅̎̿̒̃̌̑̄̃̀̓̊͜͝͠͝o̵̧̨̲͚̜̙͚̝̩̦͔͉̭̟͙̤͈̝̱̝̅̌́͊͛̑͋y̷̨̟͎͔̙͇͗̌̈́̍̂͊̌̅́̈͋̓͌̈́̂̀͒̌͝


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 298079


Okay, who gave you most of those?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> e̴̢̧̨̹͖̜͚̩̺̙̗͕̫̪̳̘̝͎̮̣͚̹̔͑͒̿̊̂͜͠ņ̵̡̛̼̳͉̘̥͍͎͇̱͉̖͔̗̫͉̮͚̜̬̭͛͊̄͋͑͂͑͜ͅj̸̥̼͍͍͍͉͇̤͉͍̹͔̩̘̘͒͆͐̀̎͋̉͑͌̅̎̿̒̃̌̑̄̃̀̓̊͜͝͠͝o̵̧̨̲͚̜̙͚̝̩̦͔͉̭̟͙̤͈̝̱̝̅̌́͊͛̑͋y̷̨̟͎͔̙͇͗̌̈́̍̂͊̌̅́̈͋̓͌̈́̂̀͒̌͝


*amazing*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> e̴̢̧̨̹͖̜͚̩̺̙̗͕̫̪̳̘̝͎̮̣͚̹̔͑͒̿̊̂͜͠ņ̵̡̛̼̳͉̘̥͍͎͇̱͉̖͔̗̫͉̮͚̜̬̭͛͊̄͋͑͂͑͜ͅj̸̥̼͍͍͍͉͇̤͉͍̹͔̩̘̘͒͆͐̀̎͋̉͑͌̅̎̿̒̃̌̑̄̃̀̓̊͜͝͠͝o̵̧̨̲͚̜̙͚̝̩̦͔͉̭̟͙̤͈̝̱̝̅̌́͊͛̑͋y̷̨̟͎͔̙͇͗̌̈́̍̂͊̌̅́̈͋̓͌̈́̂̀͒̌͝


Way more cursed than I am


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Way more cursed than I am


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2020)

also where did that cheap off brand thread go  i enjoyed it a lot


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> also where did that cheap off brand thread go  i enjoyed it a lot


I think it's linked in my sig or I'll find it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay, who gave you most of those?


ohare01


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

came back to 12 love reacts from ohare2


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2020)

thanks man i need to post more there.. WE LOVE ABIBOS


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

__





						The crappy off brands thread
					

honk honk



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> came back to 12 love reacts from ohare2


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Way more cursed than I am


Now that I think about it, I'm more tortured than cursed.


Kurb said:


> ohare01
> View attachment 298081


I- wha-
Why did you post an Earthbound guide?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> thanks man i need to post more there.. WE LOVE ABIBOS


tbh I should follow you because what youve been putting in that thread is gold


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


>


Not really tho


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Now that I think about it, I'm more tortured than cursed.
> 
> I- wha-
> Why did you post an Earthbound guide?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 298082


*what the fricc*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> came back to 12 love reacts from ohare2


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> came back to 12 love reacts from ohare2


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 298082


Thanks, I hate it.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 4, 2020)

no loves for me. I'm not loved


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 298082


Do I even want to know


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2020)

ty man saltyy i followed u back


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Thanks, I hate it.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 298086


I actually don't know what that is.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Hello you're welcome for love reacts


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I actually don't know what that is.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> no loves for me. I'm not loved


No ily ;;
you just didn't make many posts in basement dwellers I was reading-

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020



Seastar said:


> Okay, who gave you most of those?


=)


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Can we talk about how the Octo Expansion was trying to reference the 80's and 90's? What was up with that?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> ty man saltyy i followed u back


Yw


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Can we talk about how the Octo Expansion was trying to reference the 80's and 90's? What was up with that?


Forgive me I never got Octo Expansion


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Can we talk about how the Octo Expansion was trying to reference the 80's and 90's? What was up with that?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Can we talk about how the Octo Expansion was trying to reference the 80's and 90's? What was up with that?


It's a good theme ngl
As someone with the rare Atari Video Pinball machine, i like it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

I finished it in a week because I was obsessed with splatoon

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020



Saltyy said:


> I finished it in a week because I was obsessed with splatoon


Completing all stages and IA3 took months


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2020)

Posted some new crap in the crappy knockoffs enjoyyy


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

@Seastar have you met IA3?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> @Seastar have you met IA3?





Saltyy said:


> Completing all stages and IA3 took months


I never managed to finish that part, but my brother did.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> @Seastar have you met IA3?


I hated them


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Actually unlocking ia3 took forever but only took a few hours to beat her


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Screw Ia3


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

I never got the golden toothpick


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I never got the golden toothpick


Same. My brother has it on his account, though so hhhhhh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

*standing in background, having only played the base game*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> *standing in background, having only played the base game*


Well, there's also me who didn't actually play the first game and just watched my brother instead.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

we prolly aint doing this anymore but here’s a rough plot


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 298094
> we prolly aint doing this anymore but here’s a rough plot


3 lines 10/10 plot ign I'm in tears


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 298094
> we prolly aint doing this anymore but here’s a rough plot


Forget rough draft that’s a perfect final script


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 298094
> we prolly aint doing this anymore but here’s a rough plot


"Spares him because yes"
I love this


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 298094
> we prolly aint doing this anymore but here’s a rough plot


You got the part about me not murdering Kurb right.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2020)

I'll post a few more before i go sleep so enjoy catching up my posts hehe


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Screw Ia3


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You got the part about me not murdering Kurb right.


^


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

I thought ia3 was kinda fun tbh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 298094
> we prolly aint doing this anymore but here’s a rough plot


hold up now I have to write a script too

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020



ohare01 said:


> I thought ia3 was kinda fun tbh


AUTO BOMBS


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I thought ia3 was kinda fun tbh


I think I have to tell you now that I couldn't even beat possessed Agent 3


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I think I have to tell you now that I couldn't even beat possessed Agent 3


:C


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

kurb:  
vrisnem: 👁👁  !
everyone: 
seastar:


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> kurb:
> vrisnem: 👁👁  !
> everyone:


This is true


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> kurb:
> vrisnem: 👁👁  !
> everyone:


Okay, but I wouldn't have a knife.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> kurb:
> vrisnem: 👁👁  !
> everyone:


Me:


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I think I have to tell you now that I couldn't even beat possessed Agent 3


Ouch :c


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

when you write under the notebook line because your a rebel


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> kurb:
> vrisnem: 👁👁  !
> everyone:


Yes


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yes


Yes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

my handwriting is kinda crap so I'll have to retype all of this


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Um, I'll be back... I haven't eaten anything all day...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Um, I'll be back... I haven't eaten anything all day...


k


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Um, I'll be back... I haven't eaten anything all day...


I didn't eat anything expect for ice cream : )


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I didn't eat anything expect for ice cream : )


b i s c u i t


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 4, 2020)

my dad is cooking and it smells g o o d


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> my dad is cooking and it smells g o o d


My dad is cooking this:


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Guys will you yell at me if I tell you what I’m snacking on?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Guys will you yell at me if I tell you what I’m snacking on?


No


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Guys will you yell at me if I tell you what I’m snacking on?


Jikken


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> No


Pickled okra


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Pickled okra


I lied


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I lied


It’s good tho it’s like pickles but with a better texture


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Guys will you yell at me if I tell you what I’m snacking on?


yes no


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Inside jokes are fun


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Pickled okra


What


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

tonight is lazy ass tendies night


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What





Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s good tho it’s like pickles but with a better texture


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 298102
> Inside jokes are fun


BUBBLES WHAT HAVE THEY DONE TO YOU


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 298102
> Inside jokes are fun


i beg your pardon


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> BUBBLES WHAT HAVE THEY DONE TO YOU


WHAT DID THEY DO TO HER


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> tonight is lazy ass tendies night


How did you write that without getting censored


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> tonight is lazy ass tendies night


ass isn't censored for some reason


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ass isn't censored for some reason


oh I just thought that freehelium was using 1% of his power to bypass the censor


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 298102
> Inside jokes are fun


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> oh I just thought that freehelium was using 1% of his power to bypass the censor


this isn't even my final form


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> this isn't even my final form


hmmmm


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> oh I just thought that freehelium was using 1% of his power to bypass the censor


What if he used 2% of his power


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What if he used 2% of his power


the world and universe xplodez


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What if he used 2% of his power


then god help us


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> then god help us


^^^^


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> then god help us


Oh no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh no


oh yes


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

me when i use 2%


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

I'm back... I had a uh... egg and cheese biscuit... rollup thing.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 298107
> me when i use 2%


NO WHY


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm back... I had a uh... egg and cheese biscuit... rollup thing.


a burrito


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 298107
> me when i use 2%


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA my eyes


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> a burrito


It didn't say that on the box


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA my eyes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

What is happening


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What is happening


Cursed images from Freehelium


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What is happening


Helium used 1% of his power to say a swear


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What is happening


The hyper realistic troll face is back


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

I love how I got 3 different responses


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

This chat is hilarious.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

thats one of my powers, causing confusion


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 298108View attachment 298109
> This chat is hilarious.


LMAO


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 298108View attachment 298109
> This chat is hilarious.


YES IT IS


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Btw like my new pfp?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> usertitle


if you think thats no okay, tell me what you think of me eating a kfc 8 pc bucket by myself


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> YES IT IS


oNly if you don’t live with anyone and you eat it all on separate days


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 298108View attachment 298109
> This chat is hilarious.


I’m so tempted to put “what about personal pizzas” as my title but I have to keep the theme


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> if you think thats no okay, tell me what you think of me eating a kfc 8 pc bucket by myself


rookie numbers


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> rookie numbers


I ate a whole pizza before


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> rookie numbers


same difference as a whole pizza, which i have ate on a few occasions, not just small ones either, im talking large pizzas


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> same difference as a whole pizza, which i have ate on a few occasions, not just small ones either, im talking large pizzas


Same and I'd do it more often if my parents let


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

I can't eat a whole pizza. I have to share it with my brother.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

ok but
nikocado avocado


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ok but
> nikocado avocadoView attachment 298113


_Why does he have 3 pizzas?_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I can't eat a whole pizza. I have to share it with my brother.


Same


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ok but
> nikocado avocadoView attachment 298113


that man is cursed
i am not that far gone


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ok but
> nikocado avocadoView attachment 298113


get him out of my sight.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

honestly considering my love of fast food its surprising im still so thin


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Spoiler: current script i got



TBT MOVIE SCRIPT

Characters:
Seastar (ribbon/adeline mutation thing idek lmao, also protag so that’s cool)
Enxssi (cheese master of cheese weapons will only use cheese weapons cheese cheese)
Salty (Second member of the jikken gang)
Rosie977 (first member of the jikken gang)
Probablynotjosuke (comic relief)
Ohare01 (supporting character)
Sheilaa (tries to scam everyone with off-brand weapons)
Vrisnem (magic guy with much powers that dies and everyone kills the killer (kurb))
Kurb (kills vris and his life goal is killing seastar and burning evwirt for some reason)
Lissiecat (mostly cameos, tries to kill kurb aswell but fails :c )
FreeHelium (comic relief) 
Local wild child (tries to lift the curse placed over him by unicycle witch (being a deer) and doesn’t want evwirt to burn)
Milky star (Magical glitter pink girl you get it, pastel pastel friendship hearts stars magic)

I don’t get paid enough to write this

THIS IS WRITTEN BY SALTYY I OWN THIS I OWN YOU



who am i missing?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Look what I found








						chaos
					

TBTS DOWN PANIK hello?  *aggressive brefreshing*  THIS ISN'T THE END hmm what if this means TBT 4.0? CHAOS CHAOS! Did it just go down?   AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIHHHHHHH HHHHHHHIHHHHHHH...




					docs.google.com


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Spoiler: current script i got
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pinkshade


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> pinkshade


oh the ninja master of upsidedown-ness


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> oh the ninja master of upsidedown-ness


Also wants me to stay a deer


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Also wants me to stay a deer


also used to be friends with cheese swordsman but now she’s just somebody that I used to know


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Pinkshade (ninja that always hangs upside down, refuses to walk normally, has evil twin)
gREENLIGHT (yes it’s spelled that way, they roll around sideways to places and are annoying)

How's this?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Pinkshade (ninja that always hangs upside down, refuses to walk normally, has evil twin)
> gREENLIGHT (yes it’s spelled that way, they roll around sideways to places and are annoying)
> 
> How's this?


very epic @Pinkshade


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Script is coming out pretty good, I need a link to Seastar's backstory though.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

bootleg bubbles

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020



Saltyy said:


> Script is coming out pretty good, I need a link to Seastar's backstory though.


....I have never shined so hard in my entire life.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

Guys are you a repeatedly-crouch-in-Minecraft kind of friendly person or a repeatedly-run-around-in-circles-in-Animal Crossing kind of friendly person?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Script is coming out pretty good, I need a link to Seastar's backstory though.


I still need this lmao

also the roles are

Kurb is the main antagonist
Seastar is a pacifist protagonist


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I still need this lmao
> 
> also the roles are
> 
> ...


I'm grabbing it jeez


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Guys are you a repeatedly-crouch-in-Minecraft kind of friendly person or a repeatedly-run-around-in-circles-in-Animal Crossing kind of friendly person?


repeat croucher


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Wait wha-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Guys are you a repeatedly-crouch-in-Minecraft kind of friendly person or a repeatedly-run-around-in-circles-in-Animal Crossing kind of friendly person?


Run in circles IF you know me


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wait wha-


@Saltyy 


ohare01 said:


> Banned bc you wrote these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Guys are you a repeatedly-crouch-in-Minecraft kind of friendly person or a repeatedly-run-around-in-circles-in-Animal Crossing kind of friendly person?


I run in circles-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Guys are you a repeatedly-crouch-in-Minecraft kind of friendly person or a repeatedly-run-around-in-circles-in-Animal Crossing kind of friendly person?


OR a repeatedly-enter-squid-mode-in-Splatoon kind?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> OR a repeatedly-enter-squid-mode-in-Splatoon kind?


No-


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Guys are you a repeatedly-crouch-in-Minecraft kind of friendly person or a repeatedly-run-around-in-circles-in-Animal Crossing kind of friendly person?


Second one because I dont have minecraft

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> OR a repeatedly-enter-squid-mode-in-Splatoon kind?


Oh yes that too


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

mortal fools i am ALL OF THEM


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

@Saltyy @Kurb 
Do we have to include this version too? That I wrote last night.


Spoiler



This is Ade-Ribbon's journal. Just Ribbon... for now.

One day, I woke up and I felt lost. Everything looked both familiar and unfamiliar at the same time. The more I thought about it, the more I began to believe I was dreaming. This place looked just like a game I remember. There was no way I could actually be here, right? But then I thought harder about it. I was using all of my senses. That never happens in my dreams. This wasn't a dream, was it? I struggled to stand up at first, because it turned out I no longer had bones. This pretty much scared me, but somehow I calmed down after noticing what happened to my hair. After getting over basically a panic attack, I started to wonder why I could understand what everyone was saying, but not be able to read a single thing. Where's the logic in that? I tried to ask for help, but everyone gave me weird looks as if I had brain damage. Perhaps I did, since I certainly had no memory of growing up as an Inkling, yet I was already a teenager...? I couldn't find any proof of me always being an Inkling, though. Nobody knew who I was and there were no reports of anyone like me going missing, no matter how many days passed by. I decided that since nobody knew me, I could make up my own name. After all, I didn't like my human name. From then on, I told everyone my name was Ribbon. Unfortunately, I could not make any friends. Everyone thought I was crazy. I kept being told over and over that humans were extinct and that I must have hit my head on something. Because of this, I really struggled just to survive. I had to get a job or I was going to starve. Most of the jobs I tried were too confusing for me, especially since I couldn't read. Eventually, I gave in to the fact that turf war was one of the ways to earn money. I didn't like it, but I went through with it anyway. I played turf war so I could afford food. Only food. I had no home, so I slept in ink puddles. I spent months living like this. I eventually got used to it, even with the fact that most of the food tasted weird to me. Even the foods I remembered having as a human were different. It must be something about the ingredients... Well, anyway, I continued to live like this until... something terrifying happened. I was kidnapped. (Or squidnapped?) I woke up in what appeared to be a laboratory run by... well, I'm not sure what species they were, but they were scientists, I think. They had me trapped in what felt like a glass prison. I soon realized there were more of these glass prisons and one of them had an Octoling in it. But just that one. The rest were empty. It turns out the glass was sound-proof, too. I couldn't hear anything the crazy scientists were saying. I don't remember how long I waited in there, but I believe it was for so long that I fell asleep. But the next thing I remember is waking up in pain. Lots of pain. It took a while for me to realize that wasn't the only thing wrong. I was no longer alone. The Octoling I saw before falling asleep wasn't in the other glass prison anymore. She was inside me. I started panicking. The whole idea of this felt like a nightmare to me. The scientists started trying to talk to me, but I refused to say anything. I don't want to talk to anyone who would do THIS to me. Eventually, I realized the Octoling was just as scared as I was. In fact, she could not even remember who she was. I felt really bad for her and decided to help her come up with a name, which ended up being Adeleine. We ended up spending about 2 weeks in that laboratory. They did many experiments and kept trying to get us to speak, but we refused. We learned how to switch species but we also constantly suffered. The pain never really went away and every so often, we would end up spitting up ink for unknown reasons. Eventually, we decided we had no other choice but to escape. It also seemed that we would be stuck together forever, but that wasn't the main concern anymore. We HAD to get out of there. For some reason, they tested playing music for us. Specifically, they made us listen to Calamari Inkantation. This reminded Adeleine of something.. somehow. We lost control and attempted escaping almost immediately. It didn't work and they locked us in a different prison... a room where we couldn't see them. They did less experiments and just kept us locked in there instead. But then one day, one of the scientists came in there... and I swear they were about to kill us. We immediately attacked them out of fear and ran out as fast as we could. We ran out into the woods and hid there for a while. After we decided we were safe and nobody was coming, we headed back to Inkopolis...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Shift-tapping is the only acceptable answer


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Second one because I dont have minecraft
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020
> 
> ...


me and my best friend like to run around in circles around each other


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> @Saltyy @Kurb
> Do we have to include this version too? That I wrote last night.
> 
> 
> ...


Write that down, write that down!




Also jesus Seastar


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> @Saltyy @Kurb
> Do we have to include this version too? That I wrote last night.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm including all of them


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Write that down, write that down!
> View attachment 298127
> Also jesus Seastar


Uh, it's meant to be from my character's point of view...
What does that website look at?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh, it's meant to be from my character's point of view...
> What does that website look at?


Everything in the current message. 
But mainly these


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

unregistered hypercam 2

*opens notepad*
hello ypu *backspace backspace* youtube! 
today i am going to show you how to get free club penguin membership


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Jesus


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Everything in the current message.
> But mainly these
> View attachment 298128


Hmm... Yeah, I don't know.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020



Kurb said:


> View attachment 298129
> Jesus


_What is it? All the fictional words getting marked as misspelled? My spellchecker already bugged me about Octoling and Inkopolis._


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Two of them are misundertsnadings, the rest are real errors


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

so I only included the one in your OC's POV

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020

I credited you btw


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Did you not see the tautology?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 298132
> Two of them are misundertsnadings, the rest are real errors


Okay, English teacher.
I'm not sure about turf though because I said turf war.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020



Kurb said:


> Did you not see the tautology?


_I'm sorry, but I have never heard that word before. Help._


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 298137


Oh, okay. Yeah, I probably didn't notice I did that.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Haha Deidre asked Matty about wearing shoes


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 298139


Okay, that's enough. I only wrote it to show to friends.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

so i had to scrap the idea of a wizard council (mods) because that wouldn't be very cash money of me to ohare01

now it's a holy powerful council 

Kurb kills vris for mod powers


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290758923788656642


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290758923788656642


Why did you-


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Why did you-


idk


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> so i had to scrap the idea of a wizard council (mods) because that wouldn't be very cash money of me to ohare01
> 
> now it's a holy powerful council
> 
> Kurb kills vris for mod powers


and they have to avenge vrisnem or else everyone will get banned


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> so i had to scrap the idea of a wizard council (mods) because that wouldn't be very cash money of me to ohare01
> 
> now it's a holy powerful council
> 
> Kurb kills vris for mod powers


Woohoo lmao


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

trivia murder party 
and i'm filled with dread
if i cant answer this question
I'm gonna wake up dead
trivia murder party
in this murder hotel
i thought this was a vacation
but its a trip to hell


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> trivia murder party
> and i'm filled with dread
> if i cant answer this question
> I'm gonna wake up dead
> ...


Wh-what's going on now?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wh-what's going on now?


It's a _song lyric_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> and they have to avenge vrisnem or else everyone will get banned


oooo that's good


ohare01 said:


> Woohoo lmao


yw lmao


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> It's a _song lyric_


Okay, right... I'm barely a music person.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

so i closed the doc because a sibling walked by

i hope it didn't accidentally delete itself


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay, right... I'm barely a music person.


TMP2 credits song
you probably wouldn't know it

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020



Saltyy said:


> so i closed the doc because a sibling walked by
> 
> i hope it didn't accidentally delete itself


I'm the owner of it


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> so i closed the doc because a sibling walked by
> 
> i hope it didn't accidentally delete itself


It looks fine to me.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

lmao i'm not writing on your doc

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020

i made my own because i'm cool


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> lmao i'm not writing on your doc
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020
> 
> i made my own because i'm cool


dm link ples


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> lmao i'm not writing on your doc
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020
> 
> i made my own because i'm cool


Ooooh that one.
Lol I was still in the chaos document.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

If you have ever played PTB and lost a game, you've heard this while either screaming or being screamed at.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> dm link ples


time to make a duplicate doc because i don't trust y'all


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> time to make a duplicate doc because i don't trust y'all


mk


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay, right... I'm barely a music person.


Same


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> time to make a duplicate doc because i don't trust y'all


You could just set it so only you can write in it.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

i have legit told people to go to heck (advertiser-friendly language) after a PTB game


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Spare TBT movie because Saltyy trusts all of you
					

THIS IS THE TBT MOVIE GOOGLE DOC! Rules are: be serious, no spamming or junk crap posted You are allowed to edit things but put what you edited >:/ Sign your name on what you make If you don’t follow the rules i will commit arson on Evwirt and you.  This is what I have so far, it’s crappy but it’...




					docs.google.com
				





follow the rules or die.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020



Seastar said:


> You could just set it so only you can write in it.


nah


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Spare TBT movie because Saltyy trusts all of you
> 
> 
> THIS IS THE TBT MOVIE GOOGLE DOC! Rules are: be serious, no spamming or junk crap posted You are allowed to edit things but put what you edited >:/ Sign your name on what you make If you don’t follow the rules i will commit arson on Evwirt and you.  This is what I have so far, it’s crappy but it’...
> ...


Lmfao ok


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

_time to go edit in the original and see the chaos ensued in 10 minutes_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Giv access


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Bruh it wants access to my contacts to access the document no way


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

hold up

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020

how about now









						Spare TBT movie because Saltyy trusts all of you
					

THIS IS THE TBT MOVIE GOOGLE DOC! Rules are: be serious, no spamming or junk crap posted You are allowed to edit things but put what you edited >:/ Sign your name on what you make If you don’t follow the rules i will commit arson on Evwirt and you.  This is what I have so far, it’s crappy but it’...




					docs.google.com


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> hold up
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020
> 
> ...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 298146


_*Meowth no.*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

Hola muchachos


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

so hows the doc going


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

theres a ghost in my home
but its better than being alone
reading read receipts with no replyin


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> so hows the doc going


Uh, I- added literally two letters


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> so hows the doc going


can you guys not edit or something?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> theres a ghost in my home
> but its better than being alone
> reading read receipts with no replyin


I've sent gifts


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

>.>


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> hold up
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020
> 
> ...


This made me laugh I love it


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

I don't know what to write so I just fixed Adeleine's spelling.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

who's which animal


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

_I love the character descriptions
also Josuke has no idea about any of this but I like how you added him anyway lmao_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> who's which animal


I don't even know how to find out what I am.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't even know how to find out what I am.


a squid


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> a squid


I wish it was that obvious in a Google Document, but no.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Wait why does the punishment for breaking the rules including burning Evwirt


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

do you guys like my icon?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wait why does the punishment for breaking the rules including burning Evwirt


Because yes


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Should I be concerned that my sexuality had to be put in the document?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Because yes


But why tho I’m following the rules why do I have to go...not homeless (I’m homeless regardless) but without the one thing that keeps me from being a deer


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Hold up me x Josuke for romance I-


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I love the character descriptions
> also Josuke has no idea about any of this but I like how you added him anyway lmao_


my job has been done

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Hold up me x Josuke for romance I-


*literally nobody else *

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020



Seastar said:


> Should I be concerned that my sexuality had to be put in the document?


somebody wanted romance in so i said no


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> my job has been done
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020
> 
> ...


I


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I


probably not gonna be any romance in the final so your spared _for now_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> probably not gonna be any romance in the final so your spared _for now_


oh gosh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> oh gosh


lmao


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Btw what are we gonna base the character's appearances on


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Btw what are we gonna base the character's appearances on


avatars


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Well, we know what mine looks like.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

@Seastar 


Welcome to the jikken gang


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> avatars


_but Im  Jotaro
so am I just a female version of Jotaro like my ac character_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

But Matty is a fawn for the majority of the story


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> @Seastar View attachment 298153
> Welcome to the jikken gang


@ohare01 already told me... At least I think it was her.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _but Im  Jotaro
> so am I just a female version of Jotaro like my ac character_


prolly


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> @ohare01 already told me... At least I think it was her.


Yea I did lmao

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020



Enxssi said:


> prolly


Woohoo


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

But since he’s an Evwirtian murder deer he has fangs like this


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Btw what are we gonna base the character's appearances on


I don't have any idea but I can dig for a specific character that would def be milky's transformation scene

@Milky star in our show/movie I'm gonna basically make you regular you until you pretty cure transform into some magical girl k?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020



Saltyy said:


> I don't have any idea but I can dig for a specific character that would def be milky's transformation scene
> 
> @Milky star in our show/movie I'm gonna basically make you regular you until you pretty cure transform into some magical girl k?


basically anyone from pretty cure/sailor moon or i can dig for some scene in wakfu where there's a pastel girl


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Btw what are we gonna base the character's appearances on


i still have the danganronpa stuff, maybe we'll base it on that


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

what kind of show is this gonna be

i kind of want a _lots and lots of magic_ one


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i still have the danganronpa stuff, maybe we'll base it on that


Matty’s a deer for most of it tho


----------



## Chris (Aug 4, 2020)

Is the anime plan still on? 

Also pray for big spike please. 


Spoiler: turnip graph


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what kind of show is this gonna be
> 
> i kind of want a _lots and lots of magic_ one


_welp
I'm still gonna watch it tho lmao_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what kind of show is this gonna be
> 
> i kind of want a _lots and lots of magic_ one


Well my bit focuses on me being cursed


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 4, 2020)

I'm too scared to post on there so I'll just be here
I feel like some sort of isekai would be fitting.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'm too scared to post on there.
> I feel like some sort of isekai would be fitting.


oooo so like


we were all on tbt but then we got sucked in some fantasy world as a mixture of our avatars (no not cursed mixtures)


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> oooo so like
> 
> 
> we were all on tbt but then we got sucked in some fantasy world as a mixture of our avatars (no not cursed mixtures)


Dude y e s


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

oh my god Y E S


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Voice actors.
We need voice actors


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> oooo so like
> 
> 
> we were all on tbt but then we got sucked in some fantasy world as a mixture of our avatars (no not cursed mixtures)


Yes p e r f e c t :0


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> oooo so like
> 
> 
> we were all on tbt but then we got sucked in some fantasy world as a mixture of our avatars (no not cursed mixtures)


Oh, perfect. My character is secretly supposed to be me.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

I'm gonna look like my ac character- she's basically a mix of me and jotaro

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020



Kurb said:


> Voice actors.
> We need voice actors


Oh no-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Is the anime plan still on?
> 
> Also pray for big spike please.
> 
> ...


kind of, i don't know why we're writing it if we can't animate it tho sadly


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

i was thinking about depicting the forum as a city and like on the surface it's really chill and happy but then _you go down in *the basement*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm gonna look like my ac character- she's basically a mix of me and jotaro
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020
> 
> ...


TEXT TO SPEECH BOIS

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020



Enxssi said:


> i was thinking about depicting the forum as a city and like on the surface it's really chill and happy but then _you go down in *the basement*_


so we get sucked into a city (the forum)

there's a marketplace and stuff but underground there's a place called the basement

this is where it all happens


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i was thinking about depicting the forum as a city and like on the surface it's really chill and happy but then _you go down in *the basement*_


LMAO YES


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh, perfect. My character is secretly supposed to be me.


you become ribbon/adeliieieieeiene


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Eh I’d like my character to be native to the land ((HES NOT SUPPOSED TO BE ME))


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 4, 2020)

Vocaloid for voices
No wait that would be _very _cursed


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Vocaloid for voices
> No wait that would be cursed


What if we just took random anime voice clips


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Eh I’d like my character to be native to the land ((HES NOT SUPPOSED TO BE ME))


how are we gonna do this


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

It's supposed to be an _anime_


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What if we just took random anime voice clips


yeah that sounds good.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What if we just took random anime voice clips


*OHOHO I COULD BRING OUT THE WAKFU BAD DUBBI-

no don't*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> you become ribbon/adeliieieieeiene


It's Adeleine. I'm not upset that everyone misspells it, though. That's not a normal name and looking it up gives you the Kirby character.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> yeah that sounds good.


*BUT TEXT TO SPEEECH*


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> oooo so like
> 
> 
> we were all on tbt but then we got sucked in some fantasy world as a mixture of our avatars (no not cursed mixtures)


sword art online


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *OHOHO I COULD BRING OUT THE WAKFU BAD DUBBI-
> 
> no don't*


no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> sword art online


what


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *BUT TEXT TO SPEEECH*


B- but Taiga.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no


don't make me do it anyway


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *BUT TEXT TO SPEEECH*


N o
It's supposed to be an anime
And sub > dub


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> B- but Taiga.


*BUT TEXT TO SPEECH AND I DON'T HAVE VIDEO EDITING SOFTWARE*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> sword art online


Uh-


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

i just have animating software


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> N o
> It's supposed to be an anime
> And sub > dub


so should we just put in random voice clips that make no sense together in different languages with bogus subtitles?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

I dunno what he’d even sound like


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

I’m back


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *BUT TEXT TO SPEECH AND I DON'T HAVE VIDEO EDITING SOFTWARE*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> so should we just put in random voice clips that make no sense together in different languages with bogus subtitles?


yes


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

_How would anyone even imitate Inkling voices? Yikes._


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _How would anyone even imitate Inkling voices? Yikes._


Just put splatoon soundclips


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> yes


OH BOY THIS IS AMAZING


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i was thinking about depicting the forum as a city and like on the surface it's really chill and happy but then _you go down in *the basement*_


and then the mafia


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Are we still on the project


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

I don’t know who I’d use for Matty lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

I NEED TO PUT SOME DUMB CRAP LIKE WHEN THERE'S A FIGHT I PUT IN A VOICE CLIP ABOUT DANCING


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _How would anyone even imitate Inkling voices? Yikes._


"woomy womomemi!" but said by a Japanese girl

AHHHHHH NOPE CURSED


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Just put splatoon soundclips


Okay but we need subtitles then.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

....ngl i like text to speech better, it would sound better than just a clusterfrick of random anime clips


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ....ngl i like text to speech better, it would sound better than just a clusterfrick of random anime clips


Hmm


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay but we need subtitles then.


If we’re subtitling give my character deer noises and sub it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ....ngl i like text to speech better, it would sound better than just a clusterfrick of random anime clips


^^^^^^


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

I'm live btw


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

What about google translate and then recording the voice


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

plus it would be easier to do


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

this sounds better as a text to speech


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Cool
Is that the anime project for tbt?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

COME ON GUYS TEXT TO SPEECH IT'S GONNA BE SO FUNNY


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 4, 2020)

i just put in jikken and-

JAIKEN 
OH NO


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Wow I am being ignored
Nvm then, not like I’m asking for attention
Just curious on how it is


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

THIS IS AMAZING

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Wow I am being ignored
> Nvm then, not like I’m asking for attention
> Just curious on how it is


yes.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Wow I am being ignored
> Nvm then, not like I’m asking for attention
> Just curious on how it is











						Spare TBT movie because Saltyy trusts all of you
					

THIS IS THE TBT MOVIE GOOGLE DOC! Rules are: be serious, no spamming or junk crap posted You are allowed to edit things but put what you edited >:/ Sign your name on what you make If you don’t follow the rules i will commit arson on Evwirt and you.  This is what I have so far, it’s crappy but it’...




					docs.google.com
				



Here you go.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

text to speech ftw


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Alright then...


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 4, 2020)

text to speech online
					






					www.naturalreaders.com
				



This is not ftw *shivers in JAIKEN*


----------



## Mick (Aug 4, 2020)

Most of you are like 6 hours behind me right? Anyone with an open shop willing to let me drop by to stock up on customisation kits? My Nooks is closed and I ran out


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Oh I am an attacker then


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

hold up im going to put the out of context comments thread in the text to speech brb


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

My Nooks is closed unfortunately


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Mick said:


> Most of you are like 6 hours behind me right? Anyone with an open shop willing to let me drop by to stock up on customisation kits? My Nooks is closed and I ran out


I’ll help a wild child out


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

nvm it's not working


----------



## Mick (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ll help a wild child out



Thanks so much! I really didn't feel like making a thread for this haha


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

why can't i share it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

ttv/kurbusmaximus as usual
Streaming KSB


----------



## Mick (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ttv/kurbusmaximus as usual
> Streaming KSB



kerbal space brogram


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Mick said:


> kerbal space brogram


Y’all got my pm, right?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Mick said:


> kerbal space brogram


brogarm

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all got my pm, right?


no


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

How much is the Ksp?
Just curious


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

:c


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

???


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

remind me to buy screen cleaner, my laptop hasn't been cleaned in a long time lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


>


What?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> remind me to buy screen cleaner, my laptop hasn't been cleaned in a long time lol


buy screen cleaner


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


>


whats wwrong


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

stuff in pm


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Buy screen cleaner


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

now im saddd

and ofc now im thinking of my own problems


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

remind me on saturday


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> stuff in pm


Sorry


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Sorry


its fiiiiine


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

It’s Wednesday for me
Screen cleaner on Saturday


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> its fiiiiine


If you say so


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Oy I’m in Tuesday-TACO Tuesday


----------



## Chris (Aug 4, 2020)

Mick said:


> Most of you are like 6 hours behind me right? Anyone with an open shop willing to let me drop by to stock up on customisation kits? My Nooks is closed and I ran out



The Nooklings are little and need their sleep.


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

I’ve never had tacos for a year already.
Now I want one
Last taco I had was from Taco Bell


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 4, 2020)

I haven’t been to Taco Bell in a while


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I’ve never had tacos for a year already.
> Now I want one
> Last taco I had was from Taco Bell


I had tacos yesterday-


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> How much is the Ksp?
> Just curious


39.99 on xbox


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Taco Bell kinda sucks
I prefer the ones my parents make way more


----------



## Mick (Aug 4, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> The Nooklings are little and need their sleep.



I mean, I should be asleep as well and you don't hear me complaining!

They should really have a vending machines for these items...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Nooo the forum is going down tonight-


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

What is on Wednesday after taco Tuesday anyways

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Nooo the forum is going down tonight-


Offline?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What is on Wednesday after taco Tuesday anyways
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020
> 
> ...


It's going down for maintenance


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 4, 2020)

I saw that :C


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Idk if I‘ll open discord.
How long will it last though?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

discor d time


----------



## Chris (Aug 4, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Idk if I‘ll open discord.
> How long will it last though?


We're expecting it to take an hour or two.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 4, 2020)

Nevermind


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Idk if I‘ll open discord.
> How long will it last though?


It said like two hours but I don't trust it
It always ends up going on for way longer than it says


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

An hour or two is fine.
I’ll probably work on my island still


----------



## Mick (Aug 4, 2020)

*Wild Child Squad.*


----------



## Chris (Aug 4, 2020)

Mick said:


> *Wild Child Squad.*


I didn't realise your avatar was meant to be your island rep. So cute!


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> We're expecting it to take an hour or two.


can we not use external emotes in the tbt discord? i can't seem to use mine


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Just be sure not to take any branches back home @Mick


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Are the branches important?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

My avatar is surprisingly based off of this-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Are the branches important?


No Evwirt will be angry at me


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Oh ok
And maybe the witch will come to get you right?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Oh ok
> And maybe the witch will come to get you right?


Yes


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Well we need to be careful then


----------



## Chris (Aug 4, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> can we not use external emotes in the tbt discord? i can't seem to use mine


I believe we have disabled this.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

prolly
also what r we doing voice actor wise


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I believe we have disabled this.


ouch


----------



## Mick (Aug 4, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I didn't realise your avatar was meant to be your island rep. So cute!



I'm actually building a space center on my island, it's going to be pretty great 
And yeah Moondyle outdid themselves on the avatar, I love it so much. I do use more outfits in-game but I figured this was fitting for the photo



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Just be sure not to take any branches back home @Mick



I didn't! Maybe next time? Sounds like it could be good scientific research


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

My avatar is just Jotaro although:


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Mick said:


> I'm actually building a space center on my island, it's going to be pretty great
> And yeah Moondyle outdid themselves on the avatar, I love it so much. I do use more outfits in-game but I figured this was fitting for the photo
> 
> 
> ...


Please don’t I might be stuck as a deer for a while


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

I hope the gyroid emotes return
I remember going on here last year with no account
And I saw the emotes on 2.0


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I hope the gyroid emotes return
> I remember going on here last year with no account
> And I saw the emotes on 2.0


Yeah they were cool


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I hope the gyroid emotes return
> I remember going on here last year with no account
> And I saw the emotes on 2.0

















These?


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

There was a point in time where my signature had something like-

Pate moved without telling me 



And I swear the Gyroid wasn't there originally when I typed it, lol.


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Oh...


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

Helloooo!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Hello! Welcome back.


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Welcome back


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Hai!


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

You know what I find funny? @Lothitine and @Pinkshade came back around the same time. Hmmm


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Okay, but where is @Rosewater?


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Yep
Its a coincidence


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay, but where is @Rosewater?


Idek ;-;


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Spoiler: Pics













The space center calls me "A danger to KerbalKind", but that's just wrong. It's unmanned!
also, @Mick


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> You know what I find funny? @Lothitine and @Pinkshade came back around the same time. Hmmm


A l t


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Hello, I'm an octopus again.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Spaceship looking like a spider now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Spoiler: Pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don’t know anything about KSP but that looks dangerous


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> A l t


_oh no_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t know anything about KSP but that looks dangerous


That's what the space center said! So i told them, "Screw you, I'm doing it anyway!"


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> A l t


Nah, I think it's a coincidence


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _oh no_


probably not tho


----------



## Mick (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Spoiler: Pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did tell you about structural struts, right?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Gotta add _more thrusters_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar's ocs sharing a body is basically sharing custody of yourself


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Mick said:


> I did tell you about structural struts, right?


We don't use those in Kurbus Aeronautics. It's just thrusters and unmanned pods. We care about our staff.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

*pretends to understand*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Seastar's ocs sharing a body is basically sharing custody of yourself


Wha-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Wait I was wrong I know this




@Kurb @Mick


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wha-


*yes*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wait I was wrong I know this


Matt Lowne is the RTGame of KSP


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *yes*


*Oh no.*


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> You know what I find funny? @Lothitine and @Pinkshade came back around the same time. Hmmm





Spoiler







**Illuminati music**


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Matt Lowne is the RTGame of KSP


Which is good cuz I like RTgame


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Spoiler: Pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve never seen something more beautiful **sheds single tear**


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

I have found my place.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 298196
> I have found my place.


What's that?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What's that?


Stack Exchange
there isn't a roleplaying stack exchange so i wouldn't suggest signing up


----------



## Mick (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> We don't use those in Kurbus Aeronautics. It's just thrusters and unmanned pods. We care about our staff.



I love that it's all just solid rocket boosters too. No control, just full throttle without brakes or any kind of steering systems. You better not put anyone on that rocket... 



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wait I was wrong I know this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, I know that channel! Makes pretty cool videos.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Mick said:


> I love that it's all just solid rocket boosters too. No control, just full throttle without brakes or any kind of steering systems. You better not put anyone on that rocket...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I know that channel! Makes pretty cool videos.


I mean it'll get you to the Mun but it won't land


----------



## Mick (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I mean it'll get you to the Mun but it won't land



I highly doubt that. That is not going anywhere.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Mick said:


> I highly doubt that. That is not going anywhere.


Except into space. Or maybe into the ground at 100mph


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Except into space. Or maybe into the ground at 100mph


That’s a hearty nope from me


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That’s a hearty nope from me


It's unmanned.
Us at Kurbus Aeronautics care about our staff, so they only do mundane tasks, such as helping construct a spaceship, or piloting a harmless rover.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> It's unmanned.
> Us at Kurbus Aeronautics care about our staff, so they only do mundane tasks, such as helping construct a spaceship, or piloting a harmless rover.


Okay that’s comforting


----------



## Mick (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Except into space. Or maybe into the ground at 100mph



It's about a 50/50 right


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Okay that’s comforting


Like we've killed maybe 5 astronauts.
That was before we discovered unmanned pods
Now we're the safest space company in the business.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Like we've killed maybe 5 astronauts.
> That was before we discovered unmanned pods
> Now we're the safest space company in the business.


...how long was your company around BEFORE you discovered unmanned pods?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Like we've killed maybe 5 astronauts.
> That was before we discovered unmanned pods
> Now we're the safest space company in the business.


*Oh, ONLY 5 *


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ...how long was your company around BEFORE you discovered unmanned pods?


Maybe around 5 hours?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Like we've killed maybe 5 astronauts.
> That was before we discovered unmanned pods
> Now we're the safest space company in the business.


...how long was your company around BEFORE you discovered unmanned pods?


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

???


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Maybe around 5 hours?


...back to concerned


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ...how long was your company around BEFORE you discovered unmanned pods?


Nice double post
5 hours

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> ...back to concerned


Might be an hour actually


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Nice double post
> 5 hours


Yea I edited it cuz WiFi is a potato


----------



## Mick (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Like we've killed maybe 5 astronauts.
> That was before we discovered unmanned pods
> Now we're the safest space company in the business.



You should probably work on inventing solar pannels and communication antennas/satellites. I recommend doing that before you discover that your unmanned spacecraft can go out of range and/or run out of power.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Mick said:


> You should probably work on inventing solar pannels and communication antennas/satellites. I recommend doing that before you discover that your unmanned spacecraft can go out of range and/or run out of power.


...Ohhhh. So that's what the communication tab is for.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

I just added more Jotaro into my sig :3


----------



## Mick (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ...Ohhhh. So that's what the communication tab is for.



Yes sir.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Imma stay ground-bound thank you very much


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I just added more Jotaro into my sig :3


*His eyes are so cold*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I just added more Jotaro into my sig :3


nice


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Imma stay ground-bound thank you very much


Come on, there's a really good view in space!
You can look at the cameras on the ship!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *His eyes are so cold*


He's so cuteeee


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Come on, there's a really good view in space!
> You can look at the cameras on the ship!


I’m sure there is but I’m good staying on the ground.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m sure there is but I’m good staying on the ground.


You will stay on the ground either way


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Maybe I might share my DA when my island is no longer a mess


----------



## Mick (Aug 4, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Maybe I might share my DA when my island is no longer a mess



I know that feeling... I should update mine but.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Time to add more boosters


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You will stay on the ground either way


Would they let a deer in?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Would they let a deer in?


Into the campus, yes.
Into a rocket, maybe.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Maybe I might share my DA when my island is no longer a mess


The majority of my island is SUPPOSED to be a mess lol


----------



## Mick (Aug 4, 2020)

Do I submit this or do I wait until I have pictures of daytime so I can see what I like more?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Mick said:


> Do I submit this or do I wait until I have pictures of daytime so I can see what I like more?


submit it.


----------



## Mick (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> submit it.



Tempting. I might also wait until later this week so I can keep tinkering with it in case I get ideas


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

My island has too much stuff laying on the floor and its 40% done


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

KSP has loaded, time to place more boosters on the rocket


----------



## Chris (Aug 4, 2020)

Mick said:


> Do I submit this or do I wait until I have pictures of daytime so I can see what I like more?


That's adorable.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

I need terraforming before I can do anything with my main area


----------



## Mick (Aug 4, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> That's adorable.



Thank you! <3
(vote for me! ;D)


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

My cafe is almost done to be honest.
But I need a few Celeste items...
Might try tting
I know its cheating, but I need it.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> My cafe is almost done to be honest.
> But I need a few Celeste items...
> Might try tting
> I know its cheating, but I need it.


What do ya need? I have all celeste diys and some spare star fragments!


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

I can't go online atm, my internet is really bad for the switch.
But thanks anyways


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Xbox is chugging 
Soon we will see true beauty

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020

That was catastrophic


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 4, 2020)

I’m so lazy to tidy up my messy island


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

THE HOLDERS COULDNT EVEN HOLD IT
IT JUST DETONATED ON THE LAUNCHPAD


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Hello... sleepy octopus here...
What are we doing?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hello... sleepy octopus here...
> What are we doing?


IDK about them, but I'm laughing cause that ship just _detonated_.


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Oh


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Like i hit "Launch Ship", it fell off the holding struts and detonated


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> IDK about them, but I'm laughing cause that ship just _detonated_.


You're laughing... about a ship exploding?


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 4, 2020)

Poor ship


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

I’m just doing foresty stuff right now


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

From a simulator


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

tbt discord is awful quiet


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You're laughing... about a ship exploding?


it was unmanned and in Kerbal jesus


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 4, 2020)

I think I joined the discord but I never looked at it


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it was unmanned and in Kerbal jesus


I can read


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

IDK where the main discord is


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I can read


well then yes i was laughing about it exploding


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

The Bell Tree Discord Chat Room: Beginner's Guide
					

Discord is a new and modern communication platform we're using for real-time chat in our community here at The Bell Tree. Participating in the chat room is a great way to meet friends on TBT, find people to play games with, or just generally get more involved in the community.  How do I join...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> IDK where the main discord is


in the link at the top of the site lol


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Mick (Aug 4, 2020)

Going to update my graphics card drivers and then possibly build some rockets too


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Mick said:


> Going to update my graphics card drivers and then possibly build some rockets too


...Please tell me they're Kerbal safe


----------



## Mick (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ...Please tell me they're Kerbal safe



For sure. I know what I'm doing, I have plans in place to abort the mission safely at any time


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

I’m suddenly very tireddddd
I might sleep early today
But my mom made me sleep upstairs last night
so she probably will tonight tooooo


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

oh


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

How has you guys’ day been?


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Ok so far


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

Cool


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> How has you guys’ day been?


Pretty aight


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Very


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

My day has been fine. I turned back into an octopus and now I am falling asleep for no reason.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> My day has been fine. I turned back into an octopus and now I am falling asleep for no reason.


join the disc pls


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

I wish I can have this transform thing here like squid to octoling, for fun roleplay.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Heh I’m a deer right now


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Cool


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> join the disc pls


I don't want Discord.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

What’s the link to the squid icon maker again?
I wanna make an Ezra one


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Idk if I'll join
I joined and I was ignored so...
Not for now

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020



Lothitine said:


> What’s the link to the squid icon maker again?
> I wanna make an Ezra one





			めぶいた風イカちゃんアイコンメーカー


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't want Discord.


please we have an important video to show you


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

there is a video that is very important


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> there is a video that is very important


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Oh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> there is a video that is very important


Wut


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wut


whats your discord


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

ezra inkling!!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> please we have an important video to show you


I've never even used Discord before...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

inkling cult isn't resurging
Also does anyone remember @Seastar 's PFP before inkling cult?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

I had my headphones volume way up that Tostino thing scare me


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> inkling cult isn't resurging
> Also does anyone remember @Seastar 's PFP before inkling cult?




 Just stuff like this... 

Okay but here's my 2.0 avatar too-


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 298231 Just stuff like this...
> 
> Okay but here's my 2.0 avatar too-
> View attachment 298232


that gives me an idea
MS PAINT CULT


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

if anyone wants a meme barrage from me react to this post


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> inkling cult isn't resurging
> Also does anyone remember @Seastar 's PFP before inkling cult?


I wasn’t around lol


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> if anyone wants a meme barrage from me react to this post


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Ms paint is cool


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> that gives me an idea
> MS PAINT CULT


Okay that actually was MS Paint


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> if anyone wants a meme barrage from me react to this post


*on discord


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

JSPaint is basically browser MSPaint


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> *on discord


oh


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Ms paint


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

I’m on mobile will ibisPaint work


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> that gives me an idea
> MS PAINT CULT


I’m on mobile and my art app is too high quality


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

@Enxssi in Tomodachi life you're about to ask out Ralsei from deltarune


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

Ah, MSPaint. Never die.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I’m on mobile will ibisPaint work


Yea I use ibisPaint. It’s given me pretty good results


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Enxssi in Tomodachi life you're about to ask out Ralsei from deltarune


_*he said yes*_


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Ms paint is amazing


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I had my headphones volume way up that Tostino thing scare me


should've been prepared


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Spoiler: Other previous avatars?






 The Smash one is too big too upload.


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Spoiler: Other previous avatars?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What was that non Kirby and non Squid you had, when it was mentioned in a group chat


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

which is better?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 298243View attachment 298244
> which is better?


hmmm, the second?


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

1st one looks good

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020

idk


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What was that non Kirby and non Squid you had, when it was mentioned in a group chat


Ooooooooh
I forgot I did that a few days ago.


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Cute


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea I use ibisPaint. It’s given me pretty good results


JSpaint


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 4, 2020)

Yay a cult!
I'm drawing Chika, don't expect it to be good.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> JSpaint


what are you


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Ms paint cool


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> what are you


will afton


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Spoiler: MS Paint squid


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Going to change to poorly drawn


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Spoiler: MS Paint squid
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 298246


ill fix it hold on


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Uh
Maintenance will come soon btw
Probably 53 minutes in my time


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ill fix it hold on


What? "Fix" it? _Why?_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

I have ibis paint too
do I have to draw Jotaro on there?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

hhhhh I'll get the avi


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Ms paint cult
Ms paint cult


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

of course I gotta join the cult


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Do I really have to use my squid drawing...


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Yes join the bandwagon


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

@Seastar


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

What


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

poggers


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 298247
> @Seastar


This is horrifying


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

cool
stick figure ms paint

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020

also the classic kirby is back


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> This is horrifying


use it or be hunted by the mspaint cult


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> use it or be hunted by the mspaint cult


I'd rather use something I actually made


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Forgive me


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'd rather use something I actually made


*places blow dart into gun*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Forgive me again


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Poorly drawn cult


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'd rather use something I actually made


It actually looks quite good


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *places blow dart into gun*


But I haven't drawn an octopus


Clockwise said:


> also the classic kirby is back


That was temporary while I was trying to crop the squid-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Ms paint cult?


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

yes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

JSpaint is awful to negotiate


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 4, 2020)

Uh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> JSpaint is awful to negotiate


*time to draw elely very horribly just for this cult*


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Cool

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020

Mine is a stick figure


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Whos is the best?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Mine’s a murder deer (I swear they look more intelligent than this)


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Mine is stick figure done in 2 minutes


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Mine’s a murder deer (I swear they look more intelligent than this)


he looks like his brain was removed


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Whos is the best?


....Is this a contest now?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Whos is the best?


Yours as it's somehow more terrifying


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> he looks like his brain was removed


And replaced with a potato


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

WHY HELLO THERE


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> And replaced with a potato


It.. looks like a dog.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> WHY HELLO THERE


Ello


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 4, 2020)

Challenge accepted I need to be worse


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

* lmao I love this cult *


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Wow


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Challenge accepted I need to be worse


I can make my monstrosity even worse


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Mine is poorly drawn
I will draw a worse version later in stick form


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I can make my monstrosity even worse


I... would like to see that.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

10/10 elely I could animate wakfu season 4


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> It.. looks like a dog.


He’s trying his best


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I... would like to see that.


OH BOY


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yours as it's somehow more terrifying


ayyyy


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Funny how a cult always happens soon after I let the Octoling come out... Hhhhhhhhh


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

art


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

very much art


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/Ibp9qmv


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

I tried drawing my own Jotaro and

no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Oy this is probably what my icon would look like without undo or an eraser


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

ogm
burnt spagetti

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020

we do poorly drawn
no such thing as perfect


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> https://imgur.com/a/Ibp9qmv


*Don't leave out the water*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I... would like to see that.


YOU ASKED FOR THIS


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> YOU ASKED FOR THIS


ITS SO BAD I LOVE IT


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> YOU ASKED FOR THIS


BEAUTIFUL


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Uhhh


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

It is


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

*IbisPaint PFP *(made on one layer to retrain MSpaint style)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Uhhh


What am i


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

I'll download this js paint thing and poorly draw jotaro


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 4, 2020)

>:/


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What am i


I'm a squid. What are you?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

I CAN MAKE THIS EVEN WORSE


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 298253
> *IbisPaint PFP *(made on one layer to retrain MSpaint style)


That’s actually good try again


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I CAN MAKE THIS EVEN WORSE


DO IT


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm a squid. What are you?


I’m a deer


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> DO IT


CHALLENGE ACCEPTED


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Everyone looks amazing


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That’s actually good try again


*UGHHhhHhHhHh
FINE*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Everyone looks amazing


I don't


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

I’ll make it w my eyes closed and right hand


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't


You actually look kinda competent I look like my brain is mashed potato


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 4, 2020)

I just opened jspaint and-
what is this mess?
WHATEVER IT IS IM USING IT


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

FreeHelium and i are in a discussion about Alolan Apples in discord


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

BEHOLD


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> BEHOLD


BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

YOU ALL DOUBTED ME


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

This is MS Paint Kiki


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 298254
> This is MS Paint Kiki


Too good 0/10


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Wow


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

this is so cursed


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

NEW


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Too good 0/10


Her eyes don't match. It's not that good.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 298255
> NEW


has nothing on me


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Inb4 maintenance


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 4, 2020)

*COUGH COUGH*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Look at this. Tell me you see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *COUGH COUGH*


IS THIS A CHALLENGE


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

What have I done


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

This was done on ibisPaint but I think it’s relevant


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What have I done


i started this


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 298256
> Look at this. Tell me you see nothing wrong with it.


is this the TBT ignore feature????

wtf


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What have I done


ART


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> IS THIS A CHALLENGE


OHOHOHO YOU'RE APPROACHING ME?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 298257This was done on ibisPaint but I think it’s relevant


Oh, it's Zelda


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

ART CULT


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

we are much artist


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> is this the TBT ignore feature????
> 
> wtf


yeah he's a dunce


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> OHOHOHO YOU'RE APPROACHING ME?


I WILL MAKE MINE EVEN WORSE


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 298256
> Look at this. Tell me you see nothing wrong with it.


w
what


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> w
> what


^^^^


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i started this






I mean this


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

page 666 lets go


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

I'm not going to say anything but just because I'm worried a mod will get mad at us.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> page 666 lets go


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

me and Helium had a discord chat about him


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Page 666


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> .


NOW you’re ready for MSpaint cult


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Ms paint cult


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

We made it to 666 while one of the most cursed cults was formed


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 4, 2020)

she's dead inside


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

I don't know if this is worse


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> NOW you’re ready for MSpaint cult


Yay


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

nvm time to step up my bad art


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I don't know if this is worse


You look like you’re getting progressively angrier


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Step up bad art
I'm good at drawing, but I must step up my bad art


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Hhhh I'm not really in the mood to draw another squid right now lol


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Alolan apples reminds me of my dad


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> nvm time to step up my bad art


*haven't you cursed us enough*


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You look like you’re getting progressively angrier


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *haven't you cursed us enough*


You’re not cursed ENOUGH


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

bad art


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You’re not cursed ENOUGH


You're right. I can do worse.


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

cool


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Help. I'm stuck in squid form. _Who did this to me?_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Help. I'm stuck in squid form. _Who did this to me?_


I dunno but I’m still a murder deer


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

HOW ABOUT THIS


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 4, 2020)

DISENAGRATING or however you spell that


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> HOW ABOUT THIS


You’re furious

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020

Rosie got Thanos snapped


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Help. I'm stuck in squid form. _Who did this to me?_


i did


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> DISENAGRATING or however you spell that


NOW I HAVE TO DISINTEGRATE


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i did


Are you the reason I’m a deer


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Everyone is devolving
or not evolving


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Are you the reason I’m a deer


yep


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 4, 2020)

I- I think I killed her.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Jotaro looks so derpy and I'm living for it


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i did


Wh-
How?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

How's this


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

is this good bad enough


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> is this good bad enough


Sadida man has been rekt, not bad enough


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Sadida man has been rekt, not bad enough


hhhhh okay


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hhhhh okay


I need something more detailed to ruin


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

I've worsened


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Jotaro looks so derpy and I'm living for it


this is the hottest he’s ever looked


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Help- I don't want to be in squid form anymore.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

I'm going to ruin this picture


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 298262
> I'm going to ruin this picture


DO IT


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> this is the hottest he’s ever looked


LMFAO


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

Just realized my avatar looks like Jinora


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

how about now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> how about now


Potata


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

nice pineapple


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> nice pineapple


JOIN US


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Internet fame


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

*HELLO*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 298262
> I'm going to ruin this picture


NO


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Hi poorly drawn Jessie


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> View attachment 298266


_*my Jotaro is there*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> NO


YES


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Hi poorly drawn Jessie


Am tim rikkot


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

Man's descent into madness


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Amazing


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Wait what are you guys using lmao


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Ms paint


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Wait what are you guys using lmao


I used the Real G Pen tool on CSP


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Enxssi in Tomodachi life you're about to ask out Ralsei from deltarune


just saw this


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Man's descent into madness
> View attachment 298267
> View attachment 298268
> View attachment 298271
> View attachment 298272


Base form-1st evolution-2nd evolution-mega evolution


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> just saw this


He said yes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

IF SOMEONE "LOVES" THIS POST I RUIN THIS


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 4, 2020)

C:


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Wait what are you guys using lmao


I used ibis paint x


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Evolution of stick figures


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 298275
> IF SOMEONE "LOVES" THIS POST I RUIN THIS


Y E S


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> C:


A CHALLENGER


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Man's descent into madness
> View attachment 298267
> View attachment 298268
> View attachment 298271
> View attachment 298272


pac man coughing up blood is my favourite


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> just saw this


We’re beautiful


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 4, 2020)

Was that it? Uhhh ok.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

are we ba k?


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Was that it?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

hee hoo the forums are back


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

baby kicker official


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

That was a fun short discussion in Discord


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

We’re back!
Y’all’s still better not be dumping oil in my “home”


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> baby kicker official


oh no
is this what I'm now gonna be


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Oof was that the maintenance?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh no
> is this what I'm now gonna be


yes, i will now drown your discord with mp4s, baby kicker official


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> yes, i will now drown your discord with mp4s, baby kicker official


oh boy


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

kurb knows whats in store


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Oh hey we're back


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

That was a fast maintenance


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

That wasn't very long woohoo


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Yup and I’m still a deer


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Thought it would take longer


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

NOW FEAST YOUR EYEBALLS


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

I was on discord when it started


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> NOW FEAST YOUR EYEBALLS


*yes*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> NOW FEAST YOUR EYEBALLS


Oh no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

am I the most cursed yet


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

yar yar dazy


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> am I the most cursed yet


Is that a challenge


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Is that a challenge


yes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

I’m staying consistently cursed


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

I broke it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

I am the cursed queen

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020

Goddess actually


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 298279
> I broke it


o no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

bow down to me


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Is that a challenge


*I love yyours*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *I love yyours*


I'm right here


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I'm right here


I love you both equally


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

help save me from helium


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Calamari in Discord


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I love you both equally ❤❤


good


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

@Seastar when someone says "I like calamari"


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Am I triple cursed now


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I love you both equally ❤❤


What about me


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Discord calamari


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What about me


_*I love every basement dweller equally*_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Discord calamari


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


>


_*bruh*_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


>


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


>


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Screenshot


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 298281


so i found vids that ive not yet sent you, be prepared


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 298281


what


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


>


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> so i found vids that ive not yet sent you, be prepared


IM SCARED


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> .


No salty I will not


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

i think im dead


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> No salty I will not


PRAY FOR ME


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Stick figure


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> PRAY FOR ME


If you don't need anything, no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> If you don't need anything, no


gib powrz


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 4, 2020)

FEET


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> FEET


OH GOD NO


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> gib powrz


no
you're not _using _me are you


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

who's more cursed now?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

kurb I can feel your pain


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no
> you're not _using _me are you


I love how I make a joke and I'm suddenly accused of using my friend


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I love how I make a joke and I'm suddenly accused of using my friend


Jokes on you I was joking too
-slow clapping-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> FEET


You didn’t need to draw that


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

I unhid my age


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

if you can't tell these are cries for help


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Jokes on you I was joking too
> -slow clapping-


well jokes on you im only friends with you to gain the power of Jesus 
please don't take that seriously

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> if you can't tell these are cries for help


yes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> well jokes on you im only friends with you to gain the power of Jesus
> please don't take that seriously
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020
> ...


wow
ok


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I unhid my age


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I unhid my age


much real, much believe it I do.


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Should I post the discord screenshot of calamari


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I unhid my age


you must be crippled to be that old


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> much real, much believe it I do.


LMFAOOOOOO

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020



Saltyy said:


> you must be crippled to be that old


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Uh here


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Should I post the discord screenshot of calamari


do it


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Done


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> LMFAOOOOOO
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020


Respect your elders whippersnapper


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

GET OFF MAH LAWN


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> GET OFF MAH LAWN


okay great great great grandpa


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 4, 2020)

I unhid my age 
_Totally good don't be suspicious ahahahahahahahahaha oh no they found me_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I unhid my age
> _Totally good don't be suspicious ahahahahahahahahaha oh no they found me_


you didn't


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> GET OFF MAH LAWN


FreeHelium said you were 60
turns out you're older


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> you didn't


oh ok hold on

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020

GUYS WE HAVE A PROBLEM


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I unhid my age


i knew you were a boomer


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> oh ok hold on
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020
> 
> ...


Oh no


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 4, 2020)

HELP


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> HELP


Tell Vrisnem or someone


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Oh no
Maybe go on cts


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

you can make a request in the staff section to get your age fixed


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

were bcack


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Yes we are
MS paint time


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

good news I don’t have to sleep in my room tonight  
I’m going to watch a movie soon to sleep


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

I don’t have ms paint I don’t have windows


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Then apple paint


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

kurb has received the gifts


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Then apple paint


Ok


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Apple pen
What if there's a computer brand called Pineapple


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Apple pen
> What if there's a computer brand called Pineapple


Pineapple pen


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

I have a pen


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

What did Rosie make her age?


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

^


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What did Rosie make her age?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What did Rosie make her age?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What did Rosie make her age?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

*WE NEED ANSWERS*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *WE NEED ANSWERS*


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What did Rosie make her age?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What did Rosie make her age?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What did Rosie make her age?


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

What did Rosie make her age?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What did Rosie make her age?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 4, 2020)

Wow ok
I made it today next year. and now I'm scared to contact the mods :c


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Oh, I see


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

_Rosie they need answers, I don’t though_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Wow ok
> I made it today next year. and now I'm scared to contact the mods :c


how did you not get banned for a birthday less than 13


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 4, 2020)

_I gave you answers now chill_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Wow ok
> I made it today next year. and now I'm scared to contact the mods :c


What does it display as??


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

also check out Stickman!Noel


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

Age wise


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> how did you not get banned for a birthday less than 13


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> how did you not get banned for a birthday less than 13


WAIT YOU GET BANNED!? OH NO


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> WAIT YOU GET BANNED!? OH NO


_shut they’re gonna hear you_


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Ms paint cult now over?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> WAIT YOU GET BANNED!? OH NO


13- ppl aren't allowed on the forum


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 4, 2020)

I mean it's clearly fake, right? RIGHT?? ahhhh oh no oh no panik


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I mean it's clearly fake, right? RIGHT?? ahhhh


Idk, are you a fetus?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

rip in peace


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Wow ok
> I made it today next year. and now I'm scared to contact the mods :c


Contact mods Vrisnem is nice


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Idk, are you a fetus?


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Oh yikes


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 298305
> also check out Stickman!Noel


Best OC au 
Have stickman!eli


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 4, 2020)

panik


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Idk, are you a fetus?


I NEED ANSWERS


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

_and that was the last post Rosie made before disappearing from the forum_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> panik


kalm

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020



Enxssi said:


> _and that was the last post Rosie made before disappearing from the forum_


NO PLEASE


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _and that was the last post Rosie made before disappearing from the forum_


BIG PANIK

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020



Saltyy said:


> kalm
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020
> 
> ...


no kalm. kalm not possible.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> BIG PANIK
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020
> 
> ...


kalm


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

biggg panik


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> biggg panik


^^^


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Best OC au
> Have stickman!eli
> View attachment 298307


Stickman!Jotaro


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

I ate bread and my sister tried to strangle me
how are y'all doin


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Stickman!Jotaro
> View attachment 298309


Last but not least
Stickman!Jayden


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

bell tree forums stickman au


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 298310


KALM


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 298310


Rosie just let Vrisnem know you put your birthday wrong and you need to change it


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> KALM


THAT ISN'T POSSIBLE ASDGFJLLJLK


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I ate bread and my sister tried to strangle me
> how are y'all doin


with bread?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> with bread?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> with bread?


I wish


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Rosie just let Vrisnem know you put your birthday wrong and you need to change it


But they'll think I'm wierd and then say bad Rosie for doing it

I'm scared


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

in honor of the duck cult everyone must use duckduckgo


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> But they'll think I'm wierd and then say bad Rosie for doing it


Nah they know we’re stupid already nothing surprises them


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> But they'll think I'm wierd and then say bad Rosie for doing it


No they won't mods are understanding
Vrisnem is very chill


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> But they'll think I'm wierd and then say bad Rosie for doing it
> 
> I'm scared


I already think your weird 
Jk


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> But they'll think I'm wierd and then say bad Rosie for doing it
> 
> I'm scared


a small price to pay for staying on the forum


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Clockwise stick person


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> a small price to pay for staying on the forum


^^^^^


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 4, 2020)

_sigh ok..._


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

If you won't make a contact the staff I will and that will get me into trouble


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Stickman!Matty (since we’re doing these)


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> If you won't make a contact the staff I will and that will get me into trouble


NO
I'll do it ;~;


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Stick wise


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Sticktaro time


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Ultra panik


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

hhhh so it's stickmen now?


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

I've been a stickman the whole time


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 4, 2020)

Going now


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Karen gets pwned


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Pwn


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Karen gets pwned


So my aunt is anti vacc
I don't know if my parents are


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

My calamari screenshot made it on google


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Pwn


what about it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

I got most of my vaccinations and my sister got some and were both fine
My cousin didn't do so well with them tho


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Nothing, just wanted to say it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

th


Clockwise said:


> Nothing, just wanted to say it
> View attachment 298321


ere it is


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

vrisnem gets pushed off a building by kurb for mod powers, 2020 uncolorized


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 298320
> vrisnem gets pushed off a building by kurb for mod powers, 2020 uncolorized


nice


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 298320
> vrisnem gets pushed off a building by kurb for mod powers, 2020 uncolorized


I love it


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

Stick ezra


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 298320
> vrisnem gets pushed off a building by kurb for mod powers, 2020 uncolorized


The prologue for tbt the movie


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 298320
> vrisnem gets pushed off a building by kurb for mod powers, 2020 uncolorized


top 10 saddest anime deaths


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

More comics


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> More comics


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> More comics


they’re so fun to make


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> More comics


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

Hmm I’ll make a
comic like that maybe
What should,, I make it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> they’re so fun to make


*maik more*


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

They're fun comics


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *maik more*


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 4, 2020)

so many lovely avatars


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Very, with drawing skills


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> so many lovely avatars


i should look like me but I just look like jinora


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 4, 2020)

the highest quality


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> so many lovely avatars


Yes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> so many lovely avatars


Guess what I am


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> the highest quality





Saltyy said:


> Yes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> so many lovely avatars


yes


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

You guys having fun? I didn't come back because I had pizza and Smash Bros. 
_There's a new stage called Small Battlefield and I am not making this up._


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> they’re so fun to make


They're fun to read


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Guess what I am


a rabid dog


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> They're fun to read


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Very


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> a rabid dog


No


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> a rabid dog


what am i


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 4, 2020)

I'm back, and I did it.
ill change back to a r t after I get fixed


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You guys having fun? I didn't come back because I had pizza and Smash Bros.
> _There's a new stage called Small Battlefield and I am not making this up._


did you see the MS Paint drawings i made


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what am i


a sad palm tree


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what am i


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> a sad palm tree


what am i


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> did you see the MS Paint drawings i made


Maybe


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> a sad palm tree


well you're not wrong


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what am i


a r m goose


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Maybe


did you like it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

I’m a murder deer so you’re not too far off


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> a r m goose


yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> did you like it


Why is purple man wearing a diaper


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Stickfigure person


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> a r m goose


what am i


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> did you like it


You mean... the calamari Discord thing? Uh-


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Stickfigure cult


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Why is purple man wearing a diaper


Answer the question diaper man


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Cutesy (Aug 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ,


angry block head


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Everyone looks amazing


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 298332


this or


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Kindlephoto


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Everyone looks amazing


My avatar looks better than how I'll look at prom in a few years


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You mean... the calamari Discord thing? Uh-


yes that


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Kindlephoto


yeah


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 298334


Wowie


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> angry block head


I am sticktaro


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Do you use a drawing tablet?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 298334


YESH


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Do you use a drawing tablet?


yes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 298334


LMAO


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

bro i am slepy


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> yes that


Hmm... Hmmmmmmm...


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

I use a drawing tablet as well


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

But my icon was made by mouse


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 298334


do one about me
and Josuke maybe


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I use a drawing tablet as well


If only a fire tablet qualified


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

I just use my phone to draw


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Maybe
But a tablet with a pen


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> But my icon was made by mouse


So was mine... well, also some line tools


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 4, 2020)

Jokes on you I have _fingers_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

I have a drawing tablet but I barely use it lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Laptop touchpad drawing


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

nice comik 10/10


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

I assure you this is top notch wakfu fan art

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

I want to put a fedora on my pfp now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

ok


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Needs mlg glasses


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

all villains in tv shows are dumb 

the protagonist can be easily defeated with the threat of *weird art*

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 298344


amazing


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> all villains in tv shows are dumb
> 
> the protagonist can be easily defeated with the threat of *weird art*


_*Oh no. Not weird art.*_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

DOOBEDOOBEDOBAH
AGENT L!!!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

So, Enx is on animation/


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*Oh no. Not weird art.*_


It's a last resort


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> DOOBEDOOBEDOBAH
> AGENT L!!!
> View attachment 298345


Who’s loth
I’m agent L


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

it's "make dumb solutions to random stuff" time


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> it's "make dumb solutions to random stuff" time


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Animation


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 298334


This is a giant mood


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

I've added glasses


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Who’s loth
> I’m agent L


Who's Seastar? I'm just a squid.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Who's Seastar? I'm just a squid.


I’m a murder deer


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

who's saltyy 

I'm a human


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m a murder deer


Hello murder deer.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Who's Seastar? I'm just a squid.






Hey kid wanna join OWCA


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Jebediah is the best Kerbal and you cannot change my mind


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

GOOD ART CULT TIME


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> GOOD ART CULT TIME


OWCA cult?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 298358
> Hey kid wanna join OWCA


Oooh can I join?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 298358
> Hey kid wanna join OWCA


Wha-
Whaaa-
Oh my gosh.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

Ok I’ll add the fedora to ur pfp one sec


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> GOOD ART CULT TIME





_is this.good_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

New cults are being made every hour now


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oooh can I join?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Photoshop cult


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> New cults are being made every hour now


*that's the beauty of the basement*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

I am agent uhhhh R. Agent R.
Agent S is a villager guys lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> View attachment 298362
> _is this.good_


I said good art not fricking godly art


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> New cults are being made every hour now


*doobeedoobeedoobah
doobeedoobeedoobah
doobeedoobeedoobah
doobeedoobeedoobah
DOOBEEDOOBEEDOOBAH*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I said good art not fricking godly art


I'm not that good at art stop.wkqbvqqhqkqn


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

A-gent M!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

what agent am i


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *doobeedoobeedoobah
> doobeedoobeedoobah
> doobeedoobeedoobah
> doobeedoobeedoobah
> DOOBEEDOOBEEDOOBAH*


ok add me


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

_My name isn't Seastar anyway._


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

m


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what agent am i


*Agent K*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

Agent F is here


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ok add me


I’ll add you and Kurb now


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

hungry game returns tomorow


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Matty the Murder Deer


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> m


This post is so heartbreaking and thought provoking.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

_when you want to make your pfp a  wakfu character but don't want to make your profile all of them so you make it the best girl aka elely_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> This post is so heartbreaking and thought provoking.


This made me laugh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

I would say agent s but that exists so I'm now Agent E


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> _when you want to make your pfp a  wakfu character but don't want to make your profile all of them so you make it the best girl aka elely_


Ok should I find Jotaro fan art


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

*AGENT K*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ok should I find Jotaro fan art


I'm not comfortable with making my profile picture boys

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020



Saltyy said:


> I'm not comfortable with making my profile picture boys


except Hopkins but he's a special boi


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Wait what cult are we doing
Agent cult or good art cult


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 4, 2020)

I'm already wearing a fedora, so Agent R!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I'm not comfortable with making my profile picture boys
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020
> 
> ...


I meant for me but ok


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Wait what cult are we doing
> Agent cult or good art cult


Why not both


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Wait what cult are we doing
> Agent cult or good art cult


I dunno anymore I'm very confused and concerned


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I dunno anymore I'm very confused and concerned


y same


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I meant for me but ok


THEN WHY DID YOU QUOTE MY POST


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

We only have so many letters in the alphabet so I made my own
I'm now Agent [REDACTED].


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Somebody put a fedora on this and I'll be agent E


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> THEN WHY DID YOU QUOTE MY POST


_*because I was getting your attention because I was asking you*_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

AGENT J

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020

Anyone else lmao


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

I gotta make Smaller Battlefield in Stage Maker now


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Someone photoshop a fedora


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 298376
> AGENT J
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020
> ...


I love him


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I gotta make Smaller Battlefield in Stage Maker now


I already downloaded a tiny battlefield a long time ago


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

I think I will bring my old avatar then


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I already downloaded a tiny battlefield a long time ago


How tiny?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> How tiny?


_Smol_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Someone photoshop a fedora


Your wish shall be granted, Agent C


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Never expected a short maintenance


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Cutesy (Aug 4, 2020)

here is my drawing


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

I wanna be agent n can I be agent n


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2020)

I am now Jebediah Kerman


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 298380


@ProbablyNotJosuke


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 298380


Is that the origins of josuke’s lawful evil alignment


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I wanna be agent n can I be agent n


Welcome to OWCA!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 298380


LMFAO IM DEAD


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Keep the comics coming


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Is that the origins of josuke’s lawful evil alignment


Yes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> here is my drawing
> 
> View attachment 298379


:00000000
WHY IS THIS SO GOOD


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

I think Kurb would be Doofenshmirtz


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I think Kurb would be Doofenshmirtz


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 5, 2020)

maybe i'll do an inkling next


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I think Kurb would be Doofenshmirtz


Add a hat to this one please I’m still a murder deer it’s just that murder deer children are adorable


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> maybe i'll do an inkling next


do Jebediah Kerman


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> How tiny?


Hmm... I don't know how to describe it... but part of the stage falls to make it smaller.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

On brawl we made cages in custom mode lol


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> On brawl we made cages in custom mode lol


I had fun making stages that were broken.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Can someone make my pfp with a fedora?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Can someone make my pfp with a fedora?


I'll try.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'll try.


yes


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 298388


FIGHTFIGHTFIGHTFIGHT


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 298380


If he does not come online I will send it to him on discord


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 5, 2020)

Ok.



I can make it bigger or anything if you want.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Add a hat to this one please I’m still a murder deer it’s just that murder deer children are adorable


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Ok.
> View attachment 298390
> I can make it bigger or anything if you want.


*make it bigger and a little higher up*


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Ipad wont let me change icon
hold on


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

hat-ify Jebediah Kerm


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

we all taste good


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> we all taste good


_*Cursed comment*_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> we all taste good


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> we all taste good


hat ify my


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> we all taste good


No I taste awful


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Enxssi is in fact a cake with a drawing on it

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> No I taste awful


Nah your cooked deer


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Enxssi is in fact a cake with a drawing on it
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020
> 
> ...


The truth has come out


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Rosie977 is inedible along with myself


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Did my avatar taste good?
No it does not
Its the taste of blood


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

I sent it to him

He said:

LMAO

I said:
 XD

And he said:

XD 
ITS GOLD


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

unrelated but what alignment would i be


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 5, 2020)

Bigger hatt



bigg hat


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Did my avatar taste good?
> No it does not
> Its the taste of blood


except that tastes good too


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Enxssi is in fact a cake with a drawing on it
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020
> 
> ...


No I’m not I’m not venison


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

i'm chaotic evil no question

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020

also hat-ify Jebediah


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Bigger hatt
> View attachment 298393
> bigg hat
> View attachment 298395


thank you for this contribution to society


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

@Enxssi


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Boom


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

*man aren’t we cool*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> unrelated but what alignment would i be


Neutral good


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

taste


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *man aren’t we cool*


^^^


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> @ProbablyNotJosuke


IVE BEEN SUMMONED


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

I would be chaotic good


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 5, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *man aren’t we cool*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> unrelated but what alignment would i be


I need to know this aswell


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

WHOS MAKING DRAWINF WITHOUT MEEEE


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I would be chaotic good


Chaotic good squad chaotic good squad


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Chaotic good squad chaotic good squad


I think you’re pretty neutral compared to everyone


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Chaotic good squad chaotic good squad


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I need to know this aswell


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 5, 2020)

Chaotic chaotic
So chaotic there is no chaotic


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

But idk yalls opinions of me tho

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020

ow I have a papercut


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Can’t be chaotic if everyone’s chaotic


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I think you’re pretty neutral compared to everyone


Whadaya mean? I’m not going around killing peeps


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

i am lawful evil


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

What am I?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What am I?


Lawful neutral


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What am I?


Lawful good


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Whadaya mean? I’m not going around killing peeps


Nah i mean like you’re probably completely neutral. You turn into a deer man, deer are chill


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Nah i mean like you’re probably completely neutral. You turn into a deer man, deer are chill


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

What am i


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Chaotic chaotic
> So chaotic there is no chaotic


Chaotic evil
which is me


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Nah i mean like you’re probably completely neutral. You turn into a deer man, deer are chill


But I don’t wanna be a deer


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What am i


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Also you have NO idea what species of deer I am


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Chaotic neutral


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What am i


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Lawful neutral





Your Local Wild Child said:


> Lawful good


Hmm...


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What am i


Lawful evil


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Lawful evil


*how am I lawful and not chaotic*

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020

*if anything I dub myself chaotic evil *


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Also you have NO idea what species of deer I am


True, wendigos are mean


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *how am I lawful and not chaotic*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020
> 
> *if anything I dub myself chaotic evil *


I'm RIGHT here


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *how am I lawful and not chaotic*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020
> 
> *if anything I dub myself chaotic evil *


Like a chaotic neutral that just stans shadow the hedgehog


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> True, wendigos are mean


I’m not a wendigo I can eat I can’t believe it’s not butter


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Ok what am i


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m not a wendigo I can eat I can’t believe it’s not butter


Aha i forgot


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

yankee with no brim


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

you ever wanted to drop kick a dead guy


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ok what am i


Texas


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ok what am i


Neutral neutral


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you ever wanted to drop kick a dead guy


~Jotaro after killing Dio, probably


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Texas


_but-_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you ever wanted to drop kick a dead guy


No


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Like a chaotic neutral that just stans shadow the hedgehog


:/


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you ever wanted to drop kick a dead guy


NEUTRAL EVIL NEUTRAL EVIL


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ok what am i


Lawful good


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Neutral neutral


That's clockwise


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

buzzfeed has spoken


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Lawful good


_yay_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you ever wanted to drop kick a dead guy


yeah


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _but-_


hmmm,mmm either lawful neutral or neutral good


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Aha i forgot


I’m an Evwirtian murder deer. I have fangs and if I’m stuck like this as I grow up I’ll get knife-antlers


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> yeah


glad someone gets me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 298401
> buzzfeed has spoken


Send link


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Send link











						This Alignment System Test Will Reveal Whether You’re Chaotic Good, Lawful Evil, Or Somewhere In Between
					

Lawful good? 😇 True neutral? 🤷 Neutral evil? 😈




					www.buzzfeed.com


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m an Evwirtian murder deer. I have fangs and if I’m stuck like this as I grow up I’ll get knife-antlers


So chupacabra deer/minor wendigo


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

This is going so fast


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> This is going so fast


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Are we doing alignments now?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Everything is fine... I'm not panicking... There's no reason to panic...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> This is going so fast


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

I’m noticing a theme with the pfps


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I’m noticing a theme with the pfps


Maybe there is another cult- ; )


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

I feel like some of us taking the quiz is just gonna be choosing the obvious answers for a alinement and then being satisfied with our “100% genuine” result


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

for the second buzzfeed question why isn’t there any option to spill scorching hot coffee onto them


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Are we doing alignments now?


I guess that's a yes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> for the second buzzfeed question why isn’t there any option to spill scorching hot coffee onto them


Yes please


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Oh boy let’s do the alignment chart reboot


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Chaotic evil and proud


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

I think i’m pretty neutral


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I think i’m pretty neutral


ha


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I think i’m pretty neutral


*lawful evil*
on the forum, not rlly in discord lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

wow I'm lawful evil


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *lawful evil*
> on the forum, not rlly in discord lol


_*Give me 3 reasons why*_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*Give me 3 reasons why*_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*Give me 3 reasons why*_


*-skeletons hatching
-Cursed jojo images
-uhhhh*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 298403


Keep the comics a coming


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 298403


_Those don’t count, they were all part of the same subject/conversation ok_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 298403


my skeleton hatched long ago


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *-skeletons hatching
> -Cursed jojo images
> -uhhhh*


_*C h e c k m a t e*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Personally I see myself as a true neutral because I'm so indecisive.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*C h e c k m a t e*_


_fine you're chaotic good_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Those don’t count, they were all part of the same subject/conversation ok_


*It’s a very valid reason Josuke*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> my skeleton hatched long ago


It was not pleasant


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> my skeleton hatched long ago


To the out of context thread for you! lmao


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> my skeleton hatched long ago


Best way to catch it is setting up a box held up by a stick and then placing milk inside the box


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Uhhhhh I got this


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

skeleton hatching is both death and teeth falling out


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *It’s a very valid reason Josuke*


_*No it doth not count*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Best way to catch it is setting up a box held up by a stick and then placing milk inside the box


already tried that, I think I need more milk


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uhhhhh I got this
> 
> View attachment 298405


rng Seastar


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Why am I chaotic?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

noooo! salty not you too!!,,,


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> already tried that, I think I need more milk


Have you tried one of those sticky pads for roaches but 100x larger and milk scented


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> rng Seastar


Noooo she's more like Chaotic Evil


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Why am I chaotic?


why am I not chaotic

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Have you tried one of those sticky pads for roaches but 100x larger and milk scented


Oooo that's a good idea


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

_Hrrrg, i might redraw Enxssi’s comic but in my own style since i’m out of ideas for stuff lmao_


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Why am I chaotic?


1. Hungry
2. games


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> 1. Hungry
> 2. games


we hunger games


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

I took a wizards of the coast one and somehow got lawful good


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> 1. Hungry
> 2. games


_She's not me_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Why am I chaotic?


Ribbon committed genocide


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I took a wizards of the coast one and somehow got lawful good


Fake


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Fedora cult


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> So chupacabra deer/minor wendigo


I ain’t a wendigo those eat people and I don’t eat people


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Ribbon committed genocide


Actually you may have been onto something with trying to assassinate Ribbon


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Yay :3


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I ain’t a wendigo those eat people and I don’t eat people


So Chupacabra deer

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Yay :3
> View attachment 298406


_Told you_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yay :3
> View attachment 298406


Fake


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Ribbon committed genocide


_That wasn't the real me_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Actually you may have been onto something with trying to assassinate Ribbon


I'll do it _again_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 292444
> oh gosh darn it i bought the *entire milky way*


reminder that I own the universe


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _That wasn't the real me_


Can't argue with fate. Your time is up.


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Hat cult


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Fake


Huh?
It's not..


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

I wanna make a lil comic too give me ideas 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Hat cult


*OWCA you uncultured swine*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I'll do it _again_


*Wait no*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yay :3
> View attachment 298406


I think it's actually pretty accurate tbh


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *Wait no*


_**chhk chhk**_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Friendly reminder of that one episode where Stacy found out Perry was Agent P but kept it a secret

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



Kurb said:


> _**chhk chhk**_


_~loads shotgun with religious intent~_


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

What quiz was the alignment table


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What quiz was the alignment table











						This Alignment System Test Will Reveal Whether You’re Chaotic Good, Lawful Evil, Or Somewhere In Between
					

Lawful good? 😇 True neutral? 🤷 Neutral evil? 😈




					www.buzzfeed.com


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

*Minccino noises*


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

This Alignment System Test Will Reveal Whether You’re Chaotic Good, Lawful Evil, Or Somewhere In Between
					

Lawful good? 😇 True neutral? 🤷 Neutral evil? 😈




					www.buzzfeed.com
				





Clockwise said:


> What quiz was the alignment table


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What quiz was the alignment table











						This Alignment System Test Will Reveal Whether You’re Chaotic Good, Lawful Evil, Or Somewhere In Between
					

Lawful good? 😇 True neutral? 🤷 Neutral evil? 😈




					www.buzzfeed.com


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Toby Fox music time boys


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Hello, what's happening? May I have a hat too?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Toby Fox music time boys


_I’m just surprised you haven’t listened to Joot’s theme_


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Time to see my neutralness


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *Minccino noises*


TEAM ROCKET TIME
*slowly takes out master ball*


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

*among a sea of fedoras,
be a yankee with no brim*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> TEAM ROCKET TIME
> *slowly takes out master ball*


*knocks it out of Kurb's hand with his tail*


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

I am chaotic neutral

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _I’m just surprised you haven’t listened to Joot’s theme_


_send it my dude_


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Update the alignment


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *knocks it out of Kurb's hand with his tail*


i have more.
_don't ask how_


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hello, what's happening? May I have a hat too?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

haha page 696


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> ?


what


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

I haven’t seen Jojo but Giorno’s theme is a bop


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i have more.
> _don't ask how_


kurb is doing this to flex his Massive Supply of Master Balls


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Cute fedora Pokemon


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 298410


Can i also have a hat? pls


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Okey I took another and got chaotic neutral. It’s a lot of weird workplace stuff tho


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

We all need fedoras


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Hmm, @Enxssi do you have any reference pics of Charlie? I have an amazing idea


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i have more.
> _don't ask how_


I'd be more careful if I were you.


Spoiler


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Can i also have a hat? pls






	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020

Hunger games but everyone has fedoras and are named ‘agent _
[_]’


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

K


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 298414


Kerbal Hat Program


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Amazing
Time to check discord again


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Kerbal Hat Program


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'd be more careful if I were you.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


team rocket doesn't collapse the universe while capturing pokemon
and believe it or not
I'm part of team rocket

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Kerbal Hat Program


No


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Hat cult hat cult


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Hmm, @Enxssi do you have any reference pics of Charlie? I have an amazing idea








yes, I’m gonna take a shower soi won’t see it for a while


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

I’m technically not a chupacabra either cuz I don’t vampirize goats


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 298415View attachment 298416
> yes, I’m gonna take a shower soi won’t see it for a while


Thank you comrade i shall use this wisely

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020

Or for future “collaborations” nyohoho


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> team rocket doesn't collapse the universe while capturing pokemon
> and believe it or not
> I'm part of team rocket


What if you steal the wrong Pokemon?


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Cool


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What if you steal the wrong Pokemon?


we'll catch _more_


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Fedora Mincinno


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

My spotify isn't just Toby Fox anymore lmao


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> we'll catch _more_


Oh, that wasn't what I meant... What if you catch a Pokemon that breaks everything?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh, that wasn't what I meant... What if you catch a Pokemon that breaks everything?


what, missingno?
we'll let it go and keep going
_*except if it's high valued then we keep it in a cell*_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Well, stalling sure isn't working. uhhhh


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Well, stalling sure isn't working. uhhhh


ya destiny is at team rocket


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Hm..


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what, missingno?
> we'll let it go and keep going
> _*except if it's high valued then we keep it in a cell*_


What about the charizard of nothingness (that one m’ that was basically the embodiment of the “b” button)?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

*runs off to hide in Evwirt*



Your Local Wild Child said:


> What about the charizard of nothingness (that one m’ that was basically the embodiment of the “b” button)?


Lol that was actually hidden in one of the photos I posted.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *runs off to hide in Evwirt*
> 
> 
> Lol that was actually hidden in one of the photos I posted.


it's arson time gang


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

We are going in the forest now?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *runs off to hide in Evwirt*
> 
> 
> Lol that was actually hidden in one of the photos I posted.


Yo little guy! Be careful! The murder deer are out!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Nobody should find me in here..,


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yo little guy! Be careful! The murder deer are out!


and the Pyro mains


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

I'm not even going to tell you where I'm hiding


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Ok then


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm not even going to tell you where I'm hiding


fires spread


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> fires spread


I didn't say I was in a tree or bush or anything


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Uuuuh...hey guys! Odd to see ya in this neck of the woods at this hour. Y’all might wanna head on out...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I didn't say I was in a tree or bush or anything


it'll clear out the forest so it'll be easier to find ya


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it'll clear out the forest so it'll be easier to find ya


Are you sure you'll find me?


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Are we really doing this to the forest


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Hey could y’all put the lighter down? It’s awfully dry today...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hey could y’all put the lighter down? It’s awfully dry today...


That's the point!
*lights string*


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 298415View attachment 298416
> yes, I’m gonna take a shower soi won’t see it for a while


Charlie appreciation post


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Charlie appreciation post
> View attachment 298417


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Charlie is good


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Charlie appreciation post
> View attachment 298417





Spoiler:  eyestrain ver.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Spoiler:  eyestrain ver.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 298418


my new aesthetic: charlie on stds


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Mucheyestrain


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> That's the point!
> *lights string*


Please. Could you not. I don’t want to spend the night as a deer.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> my new aesthetic: charlie on stds


I meant lsd ignore what I said


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Mucheyestrain


Sorry doing edgy stuff with ibisPaint is fun


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Please. Could you not. I don’t want to spend the night as a deer.


I still will!
....Aaaaand the forest is on fire.


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Noproblemitlookscool

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020

Making art edgy is edgy


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

where is everyone


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> where is everyone


ded


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

I’m h e r e


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ded


beat me to it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Everyone is here
almost page 700


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Clockwise is still here 
being on and off

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020

page 700 hype


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Charlie appreciation post
> View attachment 298417


stan charlie


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

I’m here...I’m a deer until Evwirt grows back.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

_700_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020

Almostt


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

whoo page


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

700
lets go to 700

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020

james bond


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

It’s closeeee


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I meant lsd ignore what I said


I cannot ignore it, it’s too hard


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I cannot ignore it, it’s too hard


_ignore it_


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

now please


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

*700 BABEYYYYY*


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I cannot ignore it, it’s too hard


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

YES 700!!
Lets goo


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

were there!!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Ignore what I said eEEE


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Party popper time
700


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ignore what I said eEEE


n o


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

We out here


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Celebrate page 700


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> n o


hhhh I don't even know how to respond


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Page 700...and I’m a deer for it. _Thanks Kurb_


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Deer for 700


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ignore what I said eEEE


charlie on clam india


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

idk i found this on drawception


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Page 700...and I’m a deer for it. _Thanks Kurb_


pogger


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Accurate, but for pages


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Gonna go drink some water
Osteoporosis


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> pogger


You set Evwirt on fire


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You set Evwirt on fire


exactly


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Forest


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hhhh I don't even know how to respond


*There are no mistakes, only happy accidents*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Forest


M o o d


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Page 700


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 298426


It gradually devolves


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

yeah page 700


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 298426


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 298426


what does that mean


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Moonlight


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Y’all keep setting my “home” on fire


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 298428


 SEND MORE SAVING THIS


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what does that mean


it means man door hand hook car door


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Moonlight


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 298428


wait there's more I found the rest I just gotta shrink it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

I don't get it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wait there's more I found the rest I just gotta shrink it


Y E S


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Y E S


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 298428


Mr Sandman man me a sand type beat


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Y E S


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Y E S


I couldn't shrink it so here's the whole post


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Maybe


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

...Just got the thing Frogslime posted.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ...Just got the thing Frogslime posted.


Which thing there's many things


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Which thing there's many things


The Loss thing


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Haven't seen it yet, will see it

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020

Theres alot going on


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

I really thought it was a political compass meme


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I really thought it was a political compass meme


It's the Loss meme from 2017


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Lots going on


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

It becomes so much more and that's the beauty of it


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> It's the Loss meme from 2017


Yes yes i know and the breadsticks and YMCA and i think Mr Sandman man me a sand make him the cutest man car door hook hand


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

It expands


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Yes yes i know and the breadsticks and YMCA and i think Mr Sandman man me a sand make him the cutest man car door hook hand






here


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Yes yes i know and the breadsticks and YMCA and i think Mr Sandman man me a sand make him the cutest man car door hook hand


Not Mr sandman, a bad creepypasta.
YMCA,
Mr Sandman,
A Tumblr Meme
and Loss


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

YOUNG MAN 
*TAKE THE BREADSTICKS AND RUN *


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> here


A truly beautiful song


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> YOUNG MAN
> *TAKE THE BREADSTICKS AND RUN *


I SAID YOUNG MAN 
*MAN CAR DOOR HOOK HAND GUN *


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

WHAT


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Missed page 700 *sadness noises*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


>


Wait no. It's ProZD. _No, why are my headphones broken?_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

IT'S YMCA 

(you must commit arson)


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> IT'S YMCA
> 
> (you must commit arson)


Brüh


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

What is happening


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 5, 2020)

i'm waiting for page 707 since 707 is my favorite number


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

If we're talking about man car door hook hand, let's talk about Who Was Phone


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

IT'S FUN TO STAY AT THE 

Y M C A 
(you must commit aliven't)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

How'd this topic come up, anyway?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> IT'S YMCA
> 
> (you must commit arson)


Imma have to sleep as a deer because of arson. I don’t know how


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Page goals


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> How'd this topic come up, anyway?


Idk but i’m having a grand time watching


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> IT'S FUN TO STAY AT THE
> 
> Y M C A
> (you must commit aliven't)


_great idea_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



Kurb said:


> View attachment 298435


Wha


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Commit losen't


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 298435


The phone was Ness’s dad


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

What's that one where the guy is told someone died and he says "no"


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> The phone was Ness’s dad


I applaud you good sir

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> What's that one where the guy is told someone died and he says "no"


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> What's that one where the guy is told someone died and he says "no"


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _great idea_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020
> 
> ...


No


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 298437


What

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



Saltyy said:


> No


Yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

it was found 
thank you


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Every page is a milestone


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 5, 2020)

7077


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Every page is a milestone


Yes because how did we get this far in 2 months


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020
> 
> ...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 5, 2020)

so close 707


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Apparently there was an Ohio governer who made boots out of human skin


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 298438


this is true


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 298438


_niiiiiice._


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Apparently there was an Ohio governer who made boots out of human skin


WHAT


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Apparently there was an Ohio governer who made boots out of human skin


What

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020

Aaaaa brb
30 minutes I think have fun on page 707


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> WHAT


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

His name was Big Nose George


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 5, 2020)

Skin boooots


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Apparently there was an Ohio governer who made boots out of human skin


what the fricc man

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> His name was Big Nose George


kill him


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> His name was Big Nose George


Looking that up


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

He was lynched like a Ross
"His skin was made into a pair of shoes after his lynching and part of his skull was used as an ashtray."

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> He was lynched like a Ross
> "His skin was made into a pair of shoes after his lynching and part of his skull was used as an ashtray."


That was the worst joke I;ve ever made

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020

Wait it was Wyoming not Ohio


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> He was lynched like a Ross
> "His skin was made into a pair of shoes after his lynching and part of his skull was used as an ashtray."
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020
> ...


Wtf


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

NO WAY.


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Yikes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> He was lynched like a Ross
> "His skin was made into a pair of shoes after his lynching and part of his skull was used as an ashtray."
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020
> ...


ahhhhhhhh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 5, 2020)

wh-


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

How do i erase a memory


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Aaaaaaaa


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Anyways some doctor took his nose and made it into shoes or somethin' idk


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Uh..
Splatoon trailer


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

I could've gone my whole life without knowing that but here I am


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

I follow Gaud so that's how I found out


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Uh..
> Splatoon trailer


.....?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 5, 2020)

705555


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Wanna hear more fun facts


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wanna hear more fun facts


NO


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 5, 2020)

Splatoon has a manga-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Wanna hear more fun facts


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020
> 
> 
> NO


old newsx


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> How do i erase a memory


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

Arghhh I wish I could sleeepp
I ran out of melatonin and my mom forgot to get some so it’s awake oclock


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wanna hear more fun facts


Yep


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


>


*what*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 5, 2020)

By gambling with Yumeko. We'll bet your memories


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Well it's currently international clown week


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> By gambling with Yumeko. We'll bet your memories





Saltyy said:


> *what*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Well it's currently international clown week


They're celebrating my life


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Well it's currently international clown week


I didn’t know it was official Kurb week!!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I didn’t know it was official Kurb week!!


holy crap


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 5, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Arghhh I wish I could sleeepp
> I ran out of melatonin and my mom forgot to get some so it’s awake oclock


at least melatonin works for you


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


>


I love this video it's one of my favorite videos


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Everything is fiiiine.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> at least melatonin works for you


it doesn’t sometimes but it helps a bit 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



Seastar said:


> Everything is fiiiine.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I love this video it's one of my favorite videos


gud taste


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 5, 2020)

7077


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Ever heard of a rat king?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

I just signed up for the KSP forums and it's captcha is the weirdest thing ever


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ever heard of a rat king?


Isn’t it a bunch of rats combining or smth


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 5, 2020)

how


Kurb said:


> I just signed up for the KSP forums and it's captcha is the weirdest thing ever


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ever heard of a rat king?


Don't look it up if you get queasy 
" A rat king is a collection of rats whose tails are intertwined and bound together by one of several possible mechanisms, such as entangling material like hair or sticky substances like sap or gum or getting tied together. Historically, this alleged phenomenon is particularly associated with Germany."

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



Lothitine said:


> Isn’t it a bunch of rats combining or smth


idk thought it was intriguing


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Don't look it up if you get queasy
> " A rat king is a collection of rats whose tails are intertwined and bound together by one of several possible mechanisms, such as entangling material like hair or sticky substances like sap or gum or getting tied together. Historically, this alleged phenomenon is particularly associated with Germany."


niceee


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Don't look it up if you get queasy
> " A rat king is a collection of rats whose tails are intertwined and bound together by one of several possible mechanisms, such as entangling material like hair or sticky substances like sap or gum or getting tied together. Historically, this alleged phenomenon is particularly associated with Germany."
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020
> ...


time to look it up


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

brb gonna go find more bread


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> brb gonna go find more bread


get me bread pls


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 5, 2020)

_*Page 707 Saeyoung Choi is so proud*_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

River flows in you is such a nice song❤


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> how


It's like a matching thing


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> It's like a matching thing


Da heck-


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

I’m going to sleep now goodnight


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I’m going to sleep now goodnight


Goodnight


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Night, Enx


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

gn


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Page 707


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 5, 2020)

2am......


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Am dizzy right now


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> 2am......


Night's still young.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

_Everything is fine_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _Everything is fine_


Okay, what's wrong? Didja lose a Rainmaker game?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

I want to sleep but my brain won’t turn off


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Okay, what's wrong? Didja lose a Rainmaker game?


I don't play that as much as you think I would.


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Mood


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't play that as much as you think I would.


..Turf War?


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Can someone please send me a transparent fedora
So I can put it on another icon


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ..Turf War?


Uh.. heh... I meant the entirety of Splatoon.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Can someone please send me a transparent fedora
> So I can put it on another icon


search fedora png on google

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



Seastar said:


> Uh.. heh... I meant the entirety of Splatoon.


Okay, did you topple Sheldon's business?


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Ok I will search it..
Wanted the fedora that was photoshopped on my icon, but it will do then


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Wait a minute- _Why is Kurb asking this right after burning down a forest?_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wait a minute- _Why is Kurb asking this right after burning down a forest?_


Because the economy is important


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _Everything is fine_


What's wrong Seastar?


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Uh..


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Can someone please send me a transparent fedora
> So I can put it on another icon


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Perfect
Time to photoshop later


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> get me bread pls


Sorry I ate it all


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Sorry I ate it all


>:0


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What's wrong Seastar?


_I just hid in a cave with a Minccino while a forest burned down._


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _I just hid in a cave with a Minccino while a forest burned down._


_oop_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _I just hid in a cave with a Minccino while a forest burned down._


In an adventure bag...again?


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

I want bread


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

let's just wait a little while until Ribbon and Adeliene figure out about Competitive Splatoon


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

They’re trying to figure it out?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

what was Seastar before Splatoon came out?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> In an adventure bag...again?


.....Yeah. If you noticed ink dripping off of it, that was me.




Kurb said:


> let's just wait a little while until Ribbon and Adeliene figure out about Competitive Splatoon





Clockwise said:


> They’re trying to figure it out?


What makes you think I would be into that?


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Hm...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what was Seastar before Splatoon came out?


Oh, that's an easy question.


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

I remember seeing that even before I joined


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I remember seeing that even before I joined


Wait... you saw me in TBT 2.0?


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Yeah... 
I remember the Jirachi and some of the signature when I went around without an account in 2019


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

let's talk anatomy.
so, if inklings are compressed into, let's say, 4hammer units, (1HU = 1IN), we can assume they don't have bones. so how do they remain in a humanoid form, and don't compress into bloody jello?


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Advanced science on biology


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> let's talk anatomy.
> so, if inklings are compressed into, let's say, 4hammer units, (1HU = 1IN), we can assume they don't have bones. so how do they remain in a humanoid form, and don't compress into bloody jello?


Hey, I don't know... Nobody told me.


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Let’s see then..


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hey, I don't know... Nobody told me.


Regular squids stay rigid due to a, i guess you could call, great value skeleton. These work underwater, because it keeps everything nice and tidy. Being out of water, would deflate it. Like a beached jellyfish, flat on the beach. Also, how did Inklings learn to develop lungs? There were no just pair of lungs underwater, so how did they make any? If they made some on their own, it'd take millions of years to evolve to contain them! And by then, the sun would've swallowed the earth!


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Spoiler: Nyhoho my redraw is done


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Spoiler: Nyhoho my redraw is done
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 298459


a work of art


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> a work of art


It belongs in a museum


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

In conclusion, Splatoon's biology is like a JellO left in the freezer.


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Spoiler: Nyhoho my redraw is done
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 298459


Amazing


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Regular squids stay rigid due to a, i guess you could call, great value skeleton. These work underwater, because it keeps everything nice and tidy. Being out of water, would deflate it. Like a beached jellyfish, flat on the beach. Also, how did Inklings learn to develop lungs? There were no just pair of lungs underwater, so how did they make any? If they made some on their own, it'd take millions of years to evolve to contain them! And by then, the sun would've swallowed the earth!


Okay, I happen to know how many years it was, but not anything else you said...

 *Viridi:* Inklings rose to power 12,000 years after mammals went extinct. 





						Palutena's Guidance
					

Announced in Super Smash Bros. for Wii U: 50-Fact Extravaganza, Palutena's Guidance is Pit's Smash Taunt, performed on Palutena's Temple in Super Smash Bros. for Wii U and Super Smash Bros. Ultimate. When it is activated, a conversation is initiated about an opponent Pit is facing in the same...




					www.ssbwiki.com


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> In conclusion, Splatoon's biology is like a JellO left in the freezer.


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Splatoon vs reality


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay, I happen to know how many years it was, but not anything else you said...
> 
> *Viridi:* Inklings rose to power 12,000 years after mammals went extinct.
> 
> ...


cool


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

It be like that


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay, I happen to know how many years it was, but not anything else you said...
> 
> *Viridi:* Inklings rose to power 12,000 years after mammals went extinct.
> 
> ...


Evolution takes thousands of years, and they'd take 20, 30k years to get out of the water. Even then, they'd have to build Inkopolis.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Evolution takes thousands of years, and they'd take 20, 30k years to get out of the water. Even then, they'd have to build Inkopolis.


Okay, but that's what Viridi said.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Evolution takes thousands of years, and they'd take 20, 30k years to get out of the water. Even then, they'd have to build Inkopolis.


I thought squids had something called genetic editing that basically makes evolving a lot quicker for them


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Much info


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay, but that's what Viridi said.


Viridi is wrong then


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I thought squids had something called genetic editing that basically makes evolving a lot quicker for them


Wait... really?


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Interesting


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wait... really?


If there's anything in the official lore, we'll debate on it.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> If there's anything in the official lore, we'll debate on it.


What about what Josuke said?


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What about what Josuke said?


I'll repeat. If there is anything in the game's official lore about gene editing, I'll reconsider.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wait... really?


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.sc...-weirder-than-we-could-have-ever-imagined/amp
This is from 2018 so idk but i’ll try doing more fact checking


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> kurb is science man
> help Enxssi did this to me


@Enxssi what have you done to my humor


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Octolings


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

This is an interesting convo to watch


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

_But that’s just a theory, a game theory ahahaha_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> This is an interesting convo to watch


It's too much for my one braincell to handle so I skipped over it


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

It could be
I had fun in discord during maintenance


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> It's too much for my one braincell to handle so I skipped over it


it's still going
I could ask the experts over at Bio Stack Exchange about the difference between DNA and RNA (Octopuses only edit RNA)


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.sc...-weirder-than-we-could-have-ever-imagined/amp
> This is from 2018 so idk but i’ll try doing more fact checking


_Wait, this is about squid *and* octopus._


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it's still going
> I could ask the experts over at Bio Stack Exchange about the difference between DNA and RNA (Octopuses only edit RNA)


ok
i totally understand what you just said


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Honestly, I only understand maybe half of all this lol.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

_Hm, i’m hungry but it’s a bit late for midnight snacking_


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

My braincell can handle a few.
But not much.
What is the peak time of discord though?
 Might go back for a bit


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Hm, i’m hungry but it’s a bit late for midnight snacking_


go to bed Josuke


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Hm, i’m hungry but it’s a bit late for midnight snacking_


It's never too late to snack


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Honestly, I only understand maybe half of all this lol.


We're talking about biological inaccuracies in Splatoon


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It's never too late to snack


no he need sleep


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 298461


_guys look at the page number_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Hhhhhhh I can't eat anything after the pizza and lava cake....



Kurb said:


> We're talking about biological inaccuracies in Splatoon


_Because it was your idea to nitpick a video game._


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _guys look at the page number_


God dang it


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Welcome to 711


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hhhhhhh I can't eat anything after the pizza and lava cake....
> 
> 
> _Because it was your idea to nitpick a video game._


Squids can only edit RNA, which is used to form proteins. RNA cannot do anything like good old DNA can. It's just there to say "Hey! Hey you! This is how to make proteins!" which isn't enough to be able to form lungs in 15,000 years. So, no, Josuke, that won't work.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

How much you wanna bet we can make it 200 more pages in two days from now


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Squids can only edit RNA, which is used to form proteins. RNA cannot do anything like good old DNA can. It's just there to say "Hey! Hey you! This is how to make proteins!" which isn't enough to be able to form lungs in 15,000 years. So, no, Josuke, that won't work.


_I totally understand this_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Squids can only edit RNA, which is used to form proteins. RNA cannot do anything like good old DNA can. It's just there to say "Hey! Hey you! This is how to make proteins!" which isn't enough to be able to form lungs in 15,000 years. So, no, Josuke, that won't work.


_Why are you obsessed over fact checking a *fictional*_ _world?_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> How much you wanna bet we can make it 200 more pages in two days from now


Challenge accepted


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Ah fact checking about fiction
Think about the small fish tanks in NH


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 5, 2020)

Ah I know who the green eyed monster who hides under escalators is


Spoiler



It's Diavolo


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

The betta can’t be mixed with other fish sometimes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Ah I know who the green eyed monster who hides under escalators is
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Woohoo


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _Why are you obsessed over fact-checking a *fictional*_ _world?_


Add your hyphens, kids. 
Aaaanyways, because this game just has so many little inaccuracies that the dev team should've said "Hey, this needs to be changed." But they didn't so now I'm pointing out ever flaw.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Add your hyphens, kids.
> Aaaanyways, because this game just has so many little inaccuracies that the dev team should've said "Hey, this needs to be changed." But they didn't so now I'm pointing out ever flaw.


_Again, this is *fiction.*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Add your hyphens, kids.
> Aaaanyways, because this game just has so many little inaccuracies that the dev team should've said "Hey, this needs to be changed." But they didn't so now I'm pointing out ever flaw.


you have weird hobbies


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Fiction vs reality


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _Again, this is *fiction.*_


Fiction that is supposed to take after the real world should remain a degree of reality


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Woohoo


Took me years but I got my answer-


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you have weird hobbies


^^^^^^^^^^^
kurb is science man


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Very much


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

If Vris was here, he could explain DNA and RNA better than a space hobbyist could


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Which would be cool


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

_Funny how you don't think it's weird for the Inkling to call her world fictional._


Never mind, I said too much already.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> If Vris was here, he could explain DNA and RNA better than a space hobbyist could


This is boring me to death -yawn-


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Too much science


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 5, 2020)

*


Spoiler: Jojo stuff



Why do all Doppio comics make me cry and why is Bruno good Karen mom. And how did he make the Karen hairstyle look hot??


*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> This is boring me to death -yawn-


It's better than Kurb trying to murder me


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _Funny how you don't think it's weird for the Inkling to call her world fictional._
> 
> 
> Never mind, I said too much already.


Yeah, what's up with that? Anyways, you speak in orange so often i can't tell if you're speaking or Ribbon is speaking


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

We need to speak in color then
But what color


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

green because kerbal?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 5, 2020)

Green


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

What about blue for me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> It's better than Kurb trying to murder me


Even that is more interesting than this snoozefest


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

neon


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 5, 2020)

I'm red


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

What would my color be?


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Hmm
Pick with your instinct


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Hmm
> Pick with your instinct


Brown?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What would my color be?


yellow


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> yellow


oh heck no
my eyes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

This is hard


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Hmmm


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Even that is more interesting than this snoozefest


i guess we could start murdering the inklings if you don't wanna hear about DNA


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Yeah, what's up with that? Anyways, you speak in orange so often i can't tell if you're speaking or Ribbon is speaking


...I'm an Inkling that used to be a human. I... know some things.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i guess we could start murdering the inklings if you don't wanna hear about DNA


Instead of picking apart a species, we'll just wipe them out.


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Fancy font


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i guess we could start murdering the inklings if you don't wanna hear about DNA


mayhaps
but not ribbon


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Instead of picking apart a species, we'll just wipe them out.


Alrright, who wants to help!


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Death match of inklings?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

*It's go time*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

hmm

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *It's go time*


you are killing my eyes


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Yep...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Uhhhhh
_*Wait no.*_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

before we start, a screenshot.




Now let's wipe out a species!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> before we start, a screenshot.
> View attachment 298468
> Now let's wipe out a species!


lmfao


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

I like,,,
I’m watching phineas and ferb at 3 am and its
It’s hittin different ngl


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Nononononononono
Leave the squids alone.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 5, 2020)

I'm hot gamble freak


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I like,,,
> I’m watching phineas and ferb at 3 am and its
> It’s hittin different ngl


Child why are you awake


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

anyways, who wants the ak47


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm hot gamble freak


*Hi hot gamble freak, I'm dad.*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 5, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I like,,,
> I’m watching phineas and ferb at 3 am and its
> It’s hittin different ngl


everything hits different  late at night

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *Hi hot gamble freak, I'm dad.*


My dad is gay

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *Hi hot gamble freak, I'm dad.*


My dad is gay


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

I don't think I can sleep tonight
What if I pulled an all nighter
Josuke would literally kill me


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Nobody's taking the AK?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I don't think I can sleep tonight
> What if I pulled an all nighter
> Josuke would literally kill me


I've done that before... I feel terrible afterwards


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

All nighter?
Idk, try if you can
Take advantage before school starts
but health is important


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281995263104692224Found someone who won't accept new content
anyways I'm keeping the ak
lets go eradicate a species


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Child why are you awake


Brain no sleep right


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Nobody's taking the AK?





It's Nerf or nothing


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

_Note: If Ribbon sounds like me, then maybe she _*is*_ me._


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Brain no sleep right


Same
It's too hot in this house
Cannot sleep


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _Note: If Ribbon sounds like me, then maybe she _*is*_ me._






Does this not make you guys angry
anyways where do we start wiping out the species


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

I see
Bring the weapons


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

I’m just vibing and blowing bubbles


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Let’s raid the military base


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

(internet is just fine!)


Clockwise said:


> Let’s raid the military base


They have a weapons shop, will that count?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I’m just vibing and blowing bubbles


At 3 am
What


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Lets go to the shop


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> they have a weapons shop, do we go there first?]
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020
> 
> ...


_They mostly use those for their silly sport hhhhhhhhhhhhhh_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Lets go to the shop


ok well what do we do then


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> At 3 am
> What


Ya


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Ya


why


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Prepare to wipe a species


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

so when we eradicate their line of defense, what do we do?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

_Why does everyone hate Inklings now?_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

went into psychology.SE and found this

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



Seastar said:


> _Why does everyone hate Inklings now?_


Cause 
a: invasive species
b: my stress ball is gone


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Idk, I’m bored


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why


Bc I have bubbles and I can’t sleep


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 298477
> went into psychology.SE and found this
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020
> ...


_*They're from the future. You shouldn't even be there.*_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Bc I have bubbles and I can’t sleep


Fair enough carry on

And I added you and @FrogslimeOfficial into my sig shoutouts


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*They're from the future. You shouldn't even be there.*_


*coughs in judd*
also: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290907188920111104


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *coughs in judd*
> also:
> 
> 
> ...


_*You weren't sent the way Judd was.*_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*You weren't sent the way Judd was.*_


If you're an inkling
and we're humans
then we shouldn't be co-existing
same point


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> If you're an inkling
> and we're humans
> then we shouldn't be co-existing
> same point


....That's because I'm not in Inkopolis.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Fair enough carry on
> 
> And I added you and @FrogslimeOfficial into my sig shoutouts


aw bro


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Fair enough carry on
> 
> And I added you and @FrogslimeOfficial into my sig shoutouts


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Oh


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> aw bro





Lothitine said:


>


:3


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....That's because I'm not in Inkopolis.


then where are you?
also: do you guys smell that? it smells like smoke. might be because i started a flame war. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290909286470684673


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> then where are you?
> also: do you guys smell that? it smells like smoke. might be because i started a flame war.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290909286470684673


wait why does your mom say that


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> then where are you?
> also: do you guys smell that? it smells like smoke. might be because i started a flame war.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290909286470684673


Uh... the past. Why do you think I've been eating human food?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wait why does your mom say that


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wait why does your mom say that


It's an idiom meaning if everyone says you're an X, you might as well be an X


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> It's an idiom meaning if everyone says you're an X, you might as well be an X


Hmmmm intriguing


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

anyways now what


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Interesting
Reminded me of something I forgot


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

tortilla blanket




It's crunchy


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Uh... um...
How about something less violent?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

Guys I think I’m out of bubbles


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Use dishwashing soap


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh... um...
> How about something less violent?


Let's look at my Twitter account 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264639829419200512


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

what
tbt has a wiki


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

@Seastar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262435436468809733


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what
> tbt has a wiki


link pls


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what
> tbt has a wiki


Wait really
Can u link it


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Let's look at my Twitter account
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264639829419200512


....You were freaking out over that storm.


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Hm..


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

a


Seastar said:


> ....You were freaking out over that storm.


are you not gonna talk about the OGN article


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Town Hall
					

The Town Hall is a forum on the Bell Tree Forums. It contains the boards related to the site. This board contains the most recent announcements from staff. Only staff members may post new threads in here, however, all users may post in the created threads. TBT Bells can not be earned on this...




					belltreeforums.fandom.com
				



Not much, only 13 pages.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> @Seastar
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262435436468809733
> link pls


That's Onion.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> That's Onion.


Wasn't born yesterday pal


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Town Hall
> 
> 
> The Town Hall is a forum on the Bell Tree Forums. It contains the boards related to the site. This board contains the most recent announcements from staff. Only staff members may post new threads in here, however, all users may post in the created threads. TBT Bells can not be earned on this...
> ...


Man this makes me think of when I was a cafer on Transformice..


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Everything always needs a wikia


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Everything always needs a wikia


Our cults need a wiki stat


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235528562813227009help


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

I dare someone make their own wikia here


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Wasn't born yesterday pal


Aaaaand what did you expect me to think of it?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235528562813227009help


Calamari


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Aaaaand what did you expect me to think of it?


¯\_(ツ)_/¯

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



Lothitine said:


> Calamari


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Call it Tbt takeover wikia or whatever


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I dare someone make their own wikia here


making one


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Calamari


*stares suspiciously*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *stares suspiciously*


It's squid onion rings 
How can you not like


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Our cults need a wiki stat


Yes and all the basement dwellers need pages


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> It's squid onion rings
> How can you not like


_I don't like onion rings_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yes and all the basement dwellers need pages


oh man
Lemme see if I can find my old TFM wiki page I’m being hit by nostalgia


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283227525938917377

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282869935249723392


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

idk how to change the name but I just called it The Basement for now








						Discuss Everything About The Basement Wiki | Fandom
					

"photo" and more great discussions about The Basement Wiki



					the-basement.fandom.com
				



Need mods if that's possible idk


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> idk how to change the name but I just called it The Basement for now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey i can mod


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283227525938917377
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282869935249723392


I'm not affected by this after seeing the context.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Hey i can mod


lemme see how to


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> oh man
> Lemme see if I can find my old TFM wiki page I’m being hit by nostalgia


Awww they deleted it.. lemme see if I can log into my acc?


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

I’d like to be mod, but I need to reactivate an old account


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Hey i can mod


What's your fandom username


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> idk how to change the name but I just called it The Basement for now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I be one-


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> What's your fandom username


Kurbus


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

I'm sorry, but I don't like Wikia/Fandom


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Can I be one-


yep!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020

Did I do that correctly idk


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

Man it’s almost 4 am


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Let's make some pages!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

oh boy


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

so we need a page for each cult


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yep!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020
> 
> Did I do that correctly idk


AbriDoesStuff is my name


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Discuss Everything About Basement Dwellers Wiki | Fandom
					

Discuss Everything About Basement Dwellers Wiki | Fandom



					basement-dwellers.fandom.com
				



what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> AbriDoesStuff is my name


Added!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



Kurb said:


> Discuss Everything About Basement Dwellers Wiki | Fandom
> 
> 
> Discuss Everything About Basement Dwellers Wiki | Fandom
> ...


op what happened


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Ignoring the excessive amount of ads....

W H A T
Jar. Just Jar








						Jar
					

Ely opened jar. Great success!




					basement-dwellers.fandom.com


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

i added inkling cult page


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

I think y'all are on the wrong one lmao


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

My username is thinkingaboutnothing


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

I’m lothitine  just made an acc


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

ok never mind idk how to do this


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I think y'all are on the wrong one lmao


I'm on the right one rn








						Inkling Cult
					

The inkling cult is one of the first cults that originated in the Basement. It gave life to Seastar's current profile picture, as well as the basis to make cults in the Basement. People:




					the-basement.fandom.com


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

I-
I'm on the wiki. Oh boy...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> My username is thinkingaboutnothing





Clockwise said:


> My username is thinkingaboutnothing





Lothitine said:


> I’m lothitine  just made an acc


gotchu


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Yay


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

ok once the OGs are modded we need to start adding pages


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

I could be asleep

But instead I'm making a wiki at 3 am with my friends. This is true friendship


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Now pages for the cults and regulars here
I'll proofread


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

I'm probably the only one not joining the wiki. But that's okay...


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Going to grab old images and put them here


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm probably the only one not joining the wiki. But that's okay...


it is an UNFORGIVABLE SIN


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it is an UNFORGIVABLE SIN


...Sin?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ...Sin?


Lmfao he's joking


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Lmfao he's joking


Yeah, but-
....Uh, never mind.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

hhh Imagine the others coming back to this


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Alrighty: added some categories.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

How do you even add pages


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> How do you even add pages


hit the folded page icon in the corner


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

...I'm an octopus again. _Someone _keeps forgetting to let me out.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I could be asleep
> 
> But instead I'm making a wiki at 3 am with my friends. This is true friendship


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

I'm gonna sleep don't break anything


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Yay


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> hit the folded page icon in the corner


Where? I dont see it
Im on mobile btw


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm gonna sleep don't break anything


We will be careful gn


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm gonna sleep don't break anything


I’m trying to sleep 
but I canmt


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Where? I dont see it
> Im on mobile btw






It should look like the first one


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

It's 3 AM? I was writing fanfiction at this hour last night.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> It's 3 AM? I was writing fanfiction at this hour last night.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Lothitine said:


>


....It was just my OC's backstory lol


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 298487
> It should look like the first one


...?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ...?
> View attachment 298488


hit the plus


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> hit the plus


I did, it's just another one of those front page posts


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I did, it's just another one of those front page posts


three lines button


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

I pressed everything hhhh

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



Kurb said:


> three lines button


That just tells me to explore the wiki


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I pressed everything hhhh
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020
> 
> ...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 298489


Thank you!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Thank you!


no prob


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

I got a few pages started


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

I... I'm falling asleep. I think I'm going to go to bed...
Good night!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

This is so confusing


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

ik
imma head to sleep at 430 and will wake up at 1230


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> This is so confusing


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

It is
I’m sure it will be better though


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

I find it ironic that Seastar is one of the few people @Kurb is not following lmao


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

How?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I find it ironic that Seastar is one of the few people @Kurb is not following lmao


stop stalking my profile


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> stop stalking my profile


how about no

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



Clockwise said:


> How?


bEcAuSe iT juSt iS


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

sleep time now


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Back


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2020)

wb thots


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

I'm guessing this thread will have 60 more pages when I return


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2020)

spoooo0000opy man


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

WHAT. THE. HECK. Y’all’s managed to fill up 18 pages while I was taking a deer nap. EIGHTEEN. That’s about 360 posts. All done at like 1-3 in the morning. Also @Kurb y’all’s talked about biology without me


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Yep
We made so many posts
Probably going soon..


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2020)

it's k im awake now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Hai!


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> WHAT. THE. HECK. Y’all’s managed to fill up 18 pages while I was taking a deer nap. EIGHTEEN. That’s about 360 posts. All done at like 1-3 in the morning. Also @Kurb y’all’s talked about biology without me


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2020)

someone play aqw with me lol


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> someone play aqw with me lol


aqw?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> aqw?


adventurequest worlds, it's an mmorpg :3


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> adventurequest worlds, it's an mmorpg :3


_i haven't heard that name in years_


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> _i haven't heard that name in years_


pleb it's the best bruthur

but yea i've been playing for over 10 years to and fro :3


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Yea I don’t have AQW sorry


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

:3


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Hai again!


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)

hi


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Woohoo 12 more pages in one night


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Woohoo 12 more pages in one night


It was 18 for me. And they talked biology without me!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2020)

Damn peeps man biology is fun


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

I love zoology in particular

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020

I just got my campsite in, so my forced smug is tomorrow. Wish me luck (and not Rodney)!


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

yankee with no brim


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Good morning


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Mornin’!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

javauqoqbw I didnt sleep well at all


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Funny, I finally got a normal night’s sleep


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> javauqoqbw I didnt sleep well at all


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Funny, I finally got a normal night’s sleep


ah yes because me sleeping badly is funny


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ah yes because me sleeping badly is funny


im sory abri


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ah yes because me sleeping badly is funny


No, my sleeping schedule has been funny at least to me. Ive been getting to bed at like 1 and waking up at 6ish these past few days and I’m usually a heavy sleeper


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2020)

woomy


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> im sory abri


Nah it's alright, maybe I'll take a nap or something


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 5, 2020)

Fricc


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Fricc


Why are you promoting gambling in your title


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2020)

meep


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Why are you promoting gambling in your title


Some dumb anime


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


>


 I enjoyed this


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

froggy does a groove


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2020)

wants crisps


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Why are you promoting gambling in your title


Because it's a reference to Yumeko from Kakergurui


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> froggy does a groove


Btw Enxssi you have affected my humor
Heck in a private chat last night I said "kurb is science man"
what have you done


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 5, 2020)

Donate tbt so I can get animated pfp plx


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Donate tbt so I can get animated pfp plx


aucqtindww I need some too


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

I’m sorry I don’t anime all too much


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m sorry I don’t anime all too much


It's okay. This anime isn't exactly for kids anyways.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



ohare01 said:


> aucqtindww I need some too


I want my wife Yumeko to be animated here


----------



## Chris (Aug 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I want my wife Yumeko to be animated here


Unless you've bells in the ABD it looks like you've a long way to go!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Unless you've bells in the ABD it looks like you've a long way to go!


_I'm trying to get one too but I never post anywhere other than the basement_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Btw Enxssi you have affected my humor
> Heck in a private chat last night I said "kurb is science man"
> what have you done


haha krub do science


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> It's okay. This anime isn't exactly for kids anyways.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020
> 
> ...


I have a ton of gifs I want to use lmao

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



Enxssi said:


> haha krub do science


how are you so funny without even trying
Fr lmao


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> haha krub do science


I do science too


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 5, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Unless you've bells in the ABD it looks like you've a long way to go!


I have 623 in the ABD aaaah


----------



## Chris (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I'm trying to get one too but I never post anywhere other than the basement_


Time to venture above ground!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I have 623 in the ABD aaaah


Lucky

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> Time to venture above ground!


*but I live here*
ok anything for a gif


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Time to venture above ground!


As I said earlier, I’m like a sperm whale: I surface often but the deep is where it’s at!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Lucky


I got lots of tbt birthday money uvu


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> As I said earlier, I’m like a sperm whale: I surface often but the deep is where it’s at!


Same except I don't surface often


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 5, 2020)

Three days to redo my cafe aaaah


----------



## Chris (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *but I live here*
> ok anything for a gif



Take sunglasses. The light might hurt your eyes.


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 5, 2020)

My internet is barely working because of the big storm yesterday. I feel lost


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> My internet is barely working because of the big storm yesterday. I feel lost


Ouch. Were ya in the path of that hurricane (or was it a tropical storm? I wasn’t paying too much attention to it)?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 5, 2020)

I DON'T KNOW HOW TO MAKE A CAFE


----------



## Chris (Aug 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I DON'T KNOW HOW TO MAKE A CAFE


I keep trying to build one and then get distracted by doing other things.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2020)

im a happy turtle i managed to get a ticket aaa


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Take sunglasses. The light might hurt your eyes.


-takes- why thank you


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ouch. Were ya in the path of that hurricane (or was it a tropical storm? I wasn’t paying too much attention to it)?


Yes but it wasn’t as bad as they originally predicted 
Although it did SNAP A WHOLE TREE IN HALF in my backyard


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 5, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I keep trying to build one and then get distracted by doing other things.


I had a terribly built one but I'm redoing it for the contest and I am screeching


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I keep trying to build one and then get distracted by doing other things.


I wanted to make my second wave project on Evwirt but it’s so new I had to do mine on Arctin instead. I love it and all but I’m strapped for space there!


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I had a terribly built one but I'm redoing it for the contest and I am screeching


SAME idk how to fix it I hate it so much


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 5, 2020)

Tomodachi life miis are too much like the irl counter parts


----------



## Chris (Aug 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I had a terribly built one but I'm redoing it for the contest and I am screeching


Mine will absolutely look terrible, but I'm not eligible for prizes anyway so it's fine.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 5, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Mine will absolutely look terrible, but I'm not eligible for prizes anyway so it's fine.


I just want pink shellllll


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> Yes but it wasn’t as bad as they originally predicted
> Although it did SNAP A WHOLE TREE IN HALF in my backyard


We got a tornado in the past decade that successfully killed 3/4 of our trees. It made my mom real sad but I can’t say I was disappointed that our really gross apple tree was gone. We have new trees now that are doing excellent tho!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 5, 2020)

Why am I not compatible with my boyfriend in Tomodachi life-


----------



## Chris (Aug 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I just want pink shellllll


I made that one. Glad to know people like it!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I just want pink shellllll


The pink shell is cool and all but blue is my favorite color so it’s a win for me.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 5, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I made that one. Glad to know people like it!


You made that? It's amazing in every way
its my favorite color


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Why am I not compatible with my boyfriend in Tomodachi life-


Ouch


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

I wanted two cursed miis to make an extra cursed baby but they didn’t want to cooperate


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 5, 2020)

I’ll be happy with the blue shell at least
It will match with Bam


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I just want pink shellllll


Same I doubt mine will win though ...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Idek what collectable would go with my aesthetic tbh


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2020)

let's bribe vrisnem  @Milky star


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ouch


;; Angel keeps saying she wants to be friends forever and ever with Seàn HOW DO I GET THEM TO CONFESSSS


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 5, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Same I doubt mine will win though ...


Yeah I am limiting my expectations with how awful my cafe looks right now


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 5, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> let's bribe vrisnem  @Milky star


Oh yes


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> Yeah I am limiting my expectations with how awful my cafe looks right now


yeah mine always seem to be user liked rather than staff faves.. i just cant make certain aesthetics that will win lol


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> ;; Angel keeps saying she wants to be friends forever and ever with Seàn HOW DO I GET THEM TO CONFESSSS


You just have to be patient


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2020)

also i tried bribing vrisnem before didnt work lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> You just have to be patient


Aaaaah I'm impatient
fumny enough though Seàn told me he made a sim of me- why is he so cute-


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2020)

psht i'll just scan in the rest of the kat-tun pages it'll work im sure lolol


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Aaaaah I'm impatient
> fumny enough though Seàn told me he made a sim of me- why is he so cute-


Heck it took me forever to get me and Josuke to meet
My sister set us up LOL


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2020)

yare yare dio


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Heck it took me forever to get me and Josuke to meet
> My sister set us up LOL


I had my person version of me (Milky,) in my game but everyone kept trying to set me and him up so I got uncomfortable and deleted him

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



sheilaa said:


> yare yare dio


*Daze


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I had my person version of me (Milky,) in my game but everyone kept trying to set me and him up so I got uncomfortable and deleted him
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020
> 
> ...


They tried setting you and milky up? oof
Also do you need a qr for my mii or josuke's mii?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> They tried setting you and milky up? oof
> Also do you need a qr for my mii or josuke's mii?


Yeah- it was weird and yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


>


froggy groove


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

hungry games


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 5, 2020)

*Wait Angel and Seàn are together in Tomodachi oh yeye my boyfriend and I are dating Tomodachi u//v//u*
*why I yelled that I don't know. 
*


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2020)

man my dress/shirt smells weird


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

I’m getting a metric ton of Evwirtian sticks for legitimate reasons


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 5, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> man my dress/shirt smells weird


Yummy

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> hungry games


Wanna play


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> hungry games


yes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Wait Angel and Seàn are together in Tomodachi oh yeye my boyfriend and I are dating Tomodachi u//v//u*
> *why I yelled that I don't know. *


_woohoo_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Wait Angel and Seàn are together in Tomodachi oh yeye my boyfriend and I are dating Tomodachi u//v//u*
> *why I yelled that I don't know. *


man I haven’t played tomodachi since January..


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> man I haven’t played tomodachi since January..


what is mii qr code
ahem I mean oop perhaps you should play again


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what is mii qr code
> ahem I mean oop perhaps you should play again


Ghzgshgsge lemme grab my DS


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 5, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> man I haven’t played tomodachi since January..


It's been years since I played. I lost the game and my mom took my ds I didn't bother to ask about it until my birthday


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/XnsjG93

@ohare01


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 5, 2020)

I want to do some doodling later after I eat lunch. does anyone have any requests?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> I want to do some doodling later after I eat lunch. does anyone have any requests?


Ghosts!!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> https://imgur.com/a/XnsjG93
> 
> @ohare01


Thank you!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> I want to do some doodling later after I eat lunch. does anyone have any requests?


hmmmm frog?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Thank you!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2020)

spoopy


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Good morning


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Mornin’!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2020)

evening


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Good mornin' laddies and lassos


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

hi


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Hello, Yankee with no brim.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hi


You asked a murder deer to murder you in HG


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

So... uh... how is everyone?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Good. I have popcorn


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Oh, wait... I haven't eaten anything. 
Uh.....


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

@Kurb 

please stop comparing splatoon to reality
Reality sucks enough


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> @Kurb
> 
> please stop comparing splatoon to reality
> Reality sucks enough


mood


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> @Kurb
> 
> please stop comparing splatoon to reality
> Reality sucks enough


Biology is cool tho


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Biology is cool tho


not when you drag it in a virtual game where the point is to spray your bodily fluids around the most


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> not when you drag it in a virtual game where the point is to spray your bodily fluids around the most


Can... Can you _never_ say that again?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You asked a murder deer to murder you in HG


what

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



Saltyy said:


> not when you drag it in a virtual game where the point is to spray your bodily fluids around the most


isnt the point to not explode


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> what


It was the longest running HG. You and I got to the last 2. You begged me to kill you for some reason


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Can... Can you _never_ say that again?


I'm being kurb so you learn to never biologize on splatoon again

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020

IT'S Y ENXSSI A


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

I sure am glad squids aren’t real


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I sure am glad squids aren’t real


same it would be so weird


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I sure am glad squids aren’t real


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 298690


Very smart boi


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I sure am glad squids aren’t real


I wish squids were real

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 298695


Ah yes miiverse
I miss that garbage fire


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Y @Enxssi A


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I wish squids were real
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020
> 
> ...


I made friends on there and now they're gone so whoopee


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I made friends on there and now they're gone so whoopee


Same ;;


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 298699


That's not terrifying at all


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I made friends on there and now they're gone so whoopee


I never had friends so whoopee


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Totally not..


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I never had friends so whoopee


_what are we chopped liver_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Never got to use miiverse


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 298699


Please don't tell me that's a squid.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> That's not terrifying at all


Good thing squids don’t exist or this would be really awful


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 298699


Cute


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Please don't tell me that's a squid.


It is :3


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _what are we chopped liver_


NO i meant before oh no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> NO i meant before oh no


what if they are chopped liver


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

oh thats right you were all toddlers during miiverse, i was just ****posting on there like usual


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> NO i meant before oh no


Ohh oki


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Hey guys wanna look through some family albums?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> oh thats right you were all toddlers during miiverse, i was just ****posting on there like usual


Nah I used it too lmfao

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hey guys wanna look through some family albums?


no


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Nah I used it too lmfao
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020
> 
> ...


yeah but you guys wouldve been like 8

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020

you guys would've been the "i wish shadow  the hedgehog was real" people


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Nah I used it too lmfao
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020
> 
> ...


yes
*s̶̯̠̟̰͙̞̬͙̫̼̦̺̝͍̈́̇́̄̌̃̾͂̉͑̀̒̿̍̓̓̿̾̅͑̓̑̈́͒̄̑̚̚͝͠͝͠ų̸̨̡̛̣̲̣̖͕̼̼̣͓͍͉̘̼̪̤̺̹̪̠̼͍͎͕̬͕̠̥͍̥̅͐̀̀̂̄͒̈͊́̑̾̿̀̄̋̇͘͜͝͝ͅc̴̢̢̨̲̜̳̤̜̮̙̰͚̭̼̤̤̱̦͇̖̙̜̖̥͕͔̺̞̬̺̱̲͈͑̾̑̾́͗͋̈́̓́̿̈́͋̏͑̈́̇̐̚͜͝ͅc̴̛̞̹̠̮͌͆̍̎̽̐̈͌̾́̏̓̆̉̑̅̀̅̿͗̋̓̚̕̕͝͝ư̴̢̼͚͕̟͍̱̜̍͑͒̐̏̊̐͂͐̓̌̑͌̀̃̄̅͐͑̂̽̾̊̐͆̓̾̿͌̒ͅͅm̸̧̛̬̦̩̪͉͖̫̖͔̬͖̦̯͇̳̟͓̮̘͚͈̤͓̼͖͉̹̪̗̻̤̝̹̿̍̅̌̿̄͊͗͐̏̽̀̔͂̅͛́̔̓̋͑̇͒̏̓̓̓̋̚̚̕͜͜͠͝b̶̧̨̡͔͔̗̱̖̳̣͔̭̫͇̯̩̺̖̖̦̱̭͐̍̚̕͜ͅ*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Spoiler: Some things I took from a Miiverse archive (yes that exists)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

parents never let me use it until I was " old enough "

I got to use online literally days after miiverse closed


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> yeah but you guys wouldve been like 8
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020
> 
> you guys would've been the "i wish shadow  the hedgehog was real" people


Ah yes that reminds me of something
I saw people saying lmao all the time and I didn't know what it meant so I asked what it meant
_I got some interesting replies before someone said what it actually meant
"little monkeys ate oranges"
I told my cousin that's what it means and he believes it_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

I wish I knew how to archive it when it was closing.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ah yes that reminds me of something
> I saw people saying lmao all the time and I didn't know what it meant so I asked what it meant
> _I got some interesting replies before someone said what it actually meant
> "little monkeys ate oranges"
> I told my cousin that's what it means and he believes it_


Amazing


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ah yes that reminds me of something
> I saw people saying lmao all the time and I didn't know what it meant so I asked what it meant
> _I got some interesting replies before someone said what it actually meant
> "little monkeys ate oranges"
> I told my cousin that's what it means and he believes it_


look ma, a ormade-it!
That's what it means


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Amazing


Yes so now when I say lmao online to anyone he says "why are you saying little monkeys ate oranges"


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

__





						Archiverse
					

Your guide into Archive Teams Miiverse Grab, with nearly 17 terabytes of posts.




					archiverse.guide
				




Have fun


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Unrelated but are all the people in @FrogslimeOfficial 's sig jailbroken?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Unrelated but are all the people in @FrogslimeOfficial 's sig jailbroken?


Well... I mean sorta?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

I’m having pepperonis for lunch 


https://imgur.com/5fO45x1


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I’m having pepperonis for lunch
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/5fO45x1


I don't know what I'm looking at but I'm still hungry...
Oh right, there's leftover pizza... I'll be back...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I’m having pepperonis for lunch
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/5fO45x1


What


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Well... I mean sorta?


eggsplaym


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

I like melting cheese and dipping tiny pickled onions in it. It’s delicious


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I like melting cheese and dipping tiny pickled onions in it. It’s delicious


what


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't know what I'm looking at but I'm still hungry...
> Oh right, there's leftover pizza... I'll be back...





ohare01 said:


> What


Pepperoni + cheese


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what


It is


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> eggsplaym


They've all broken out of prison before but when they're sent to the current one they can only make it so far without being caught by the guards.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It is


no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

pog


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Food


It is delicious


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Also, Josuke said that pizza with pineapple, bacon and barbeque sauce doesnt sound bad
_you two would get along great_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> pog


Opinions of dipping tiny pickled onions in melted cheese


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)

The screams never stop


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> The screams never stop


what


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> The screams never stop





Your Local Wild Child said:


> Opinions of dipping tiny pickled onions in melted cheese


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> The screams never stop


what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> .


Yeah basically


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

_I'm back and I have pizza yay_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _I'm back and I have pizza yay_


Me and my mom ate two whole pizzas together last night
It was great


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _I'm back and I have pizza yay_


gib

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Me and my mom ate two whole pizzas together last night
> It was great


It's okay to eat a whole pizza by yourself


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> gib


....But this is my breakfast.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....But this is my breakfast.


Excellent breakfast choice


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....But this is my breakfast.


I havent had anyyy


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

just woke up
aaaaaaaaa


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> just woke up
> aaaaaaaaa


hello Bill Yne


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> hello Bill Yne


this. literally this and only this post


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> this. literally this and only this post


what about it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what about it


everything about it is awesome


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Good morning then.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Unrelated, but


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> everything about it is awesome


ok

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020

N


Kurb said:


> View attachment 298765
> Unrelated, but


Never played pikmin


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 298765
> Unrelated, but


Wait
W h a t
*heads to Youtube*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

As I look back at old threads I realize that old TBT was a lawless land


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ok
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020
> 
> ...


it's an awesome game


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb ya talked biology without me


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it's an awesome game


*frustrating game


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Kurb ya talked biology without me


I could talk about _more bio_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

There it is.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> There it is.


If i would've woken up just 2 hours earlier i could've caught it


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

"This new version for Nintendo Switch features multiple difficulty modes, new side-story missions featuring Olimar and Louie, and all the DLC from the original release. "

This is great, but I have too many games I already want.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> There it is.


Can’t wait for the 3 million fans to come out of the woodwork to complain about it not being pikmin 4


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Can’t wait for the 3 million fans to come out of the woodwork to complain about it not being pikmin 4


^


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

Man


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

not surprised that its just another wii u port, nintendo will be nintendo


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Man


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Hmm... so now what?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

I got a cookies and cream bubble smoothie


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

i should make a video where it's just me scrolling thru the posts where you all thought i died
and layer in the hall of the mountain king over it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i should make a video where it's just me scrolling thru the posts where you all thought i died
> and layer in the hall of the mountain king over it


Add text to speech


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i should make a video where it's just me scrolling thru the posts where you all thought i died
> and layer in the hall of the mountain king over it


do it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Add text to speech


too much effort


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i should make a video where it's just me scrolling thru the posts where you all thought i died
> and layer in the hall of the mountain king over it


Add the posts of you freaking out over the thunderstorm or it's not accurate


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Add the posts of you freaking out over the thunderstorm or it's not accurate


Was planning on that


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> There it is.


I wanted pikmin 4 but this is good too


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

If a TCRF article has sub pages, something's wrong.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

I've never played Pikmin personally, but I guess this gives me the opportunity.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

I’m ambivalent towards this. I’ve played pikmin 3 and it was cool and all but that type of game is not my cup of tea


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 298777
> If a TCRF article has sub pages, something's wrong.


What do you mean? A lot of them do.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 298777
> If a TCRF article has sub pages, something's wrong.


i too used to read an unhealthily large amount of tcrf

now i barely even game pepehands


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

NICE GOING TCRF


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

wowie


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Also Iron Tank has an unused memory value which a rant at Nintendo is stored
not joking
check TCFR


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Ahaha... time for me to drop weird facts I learned from tcrf.net

Super Mario Maker has early Splatoon  content hidden in it
Fortune Street has a Club Penguin image hidden in it.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Also Iron Tank has an unused memory value which a rant at Nintendo is stored
> not joking
> check TCFR


link it lol


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

I love pikmin
Played 2 and 3 and enjoyed them so much


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Ahaha... time for me to drop weird facts I learned from tcrf.net
> 
> Super Mario Maker has early Splatoon  content hidden in it
> Fortune Street has a Club Penguin image hidden in it.


is this adeliene or seastar talking right now because i don't think adeliene would browse TCRF


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

I love how I'm freaking out in the hunger games chat because elely went poof


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I love pikmin
> Played 2 and 3 and enjoyed them so much


I only played those two... _and I never finished them. Oh no._


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Never bothered with pikmin


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I only played those two... _and I never finished them. Oh no._


I did, well I didn't 100 percent 2 but I did beat titan dweevil
I think by the end I only had like 1 yellow pikmin left-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

I don't even like olimar in smash...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> is this adeliene or seastar talking right now because i don't think adeliene would browse TCRF


....Ribbon would. 
......I think my memory _may_ have been overwritten with hers.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I did, well I didn't 100 percent 2 but I did beat titan dweevil
> I think by the end I only had like 1 yellow pikmin left-


*nods and pretends to understand*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *nods and pretends to understand*


You're missing out just saying


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> You're missing out just saying


it's unathiest so I can't play it


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> it's unathiest so I can't play it


...What does that mean?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> it's unathiest so I can't play it


Wdym?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....Ribbon would.
> ......I think my memory _may_ have been overwritten with hers.


I do believe that has happened since you have anterograde amnesia


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

My nose is acting up again darn it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Wdym?


you know how your christian so you can't play games 

*makes up bogus reason why I cant play pikmin because I can't be bothered to*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

....But I play Pikmin


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> you know how your christian so you can't play games
> 
> *makes up bogus reason why I cant play pikmin because I can't be bothered to*


wow ok
well my parents are actually fine with pikmin lmao
heck my dad played with me before


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

basically I will go play other things instead


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> you know how your christian so you can't play games
> 
> *makes up bogus reason why I cant play pikmin because I can't be bothered to*







Ok but jeb kerman.png


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 298784
> Ok but jeb kerman.png


Has he been zoomin?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 298784
> Ok but jeb kerman.png


Btw where did spycrab go for vacation


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Has he been zoomin?


no he was always at the one spot on my desktop


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Titan dweevil theme slaps


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Why did I say that...


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> The screams never stop


I can't forget the screams


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Btw where did spycrab go for vacation


florida


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 298784
> Ok but jeb kerman.png


Jeb, you say?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I can't forget the screams


ok now I'm actually concerned


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I can't forget the screams


Are you okay?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> florida


I'm there right now


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Why did I say that...


Say what?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

__





						Iron Tank - The Cutting Room Floor
					






					tcrf.net
				



also this


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Say what?


Uh... nothing.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh... nothing.


Say it.
_or else_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Say it.
> _or else_


Y’all better not be _talking_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

HeyyyyyyyyY im boredd


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> HeyyyyyyyyY im boredd


Haaaaaaaaiiiii


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Say it.
> _or else_


But-
...Meh, you wouldn't care about it anyway


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Haaaaaaaaiiiii


How are you todayy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> How are you todayy


Good! I’ve been catching fish!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> But-
> ...Meh, you wouldn't care about it anyway


_**chhk chhk**_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> _**chhk chhk**_


Is there any other topic ya wanna _talk _about?


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 5, 2020)

i drew inkling girl


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> _**chhk chhk**_





Seastar said:


> ....But I play Pikmin


It's not important


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> not when you drag it in a virtual game where the point is to spray your bodily fluids around the most


all livin the thot life


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> i drew inkling girl
> 
> View attachment 298787


ok but jebediah kerman


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> i drew inkling girl
> 
> View attachment 298787


Ur so talented?? What?? I love your art!!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

it's actually really friggin good


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> i drew inkling girl
> 
> View attachment 298787


how dare you be better at drawing then me this is outrageous


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ok but jebediah kerman


fine next


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> i drew inkling girl
> 
> View attachment 298787


It's my Smash main


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> fine next


tahnk üoo


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2020)

woomy


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> all livin the thot life


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> woomy


Uh.... Veemo?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


>


yea im epic i kno


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> how dare you be better at drawing then me this is outrageous


NO PLZ


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh.... Veemo?


ngyes

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Spoiler: tcrf.net is great








Here


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ngyes
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020
> 
> View attachment 298789





i don't have that much because unlike you guys i gO to bED AT A REASONABLE TIME


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 298792
> i don't have that much because unlike you guys i gO to bED AT A REASONABLE TIME


So THAT'S what it does!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Uh... here, I guess.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

This


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Wowie


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2020)

nyoom


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> nyoom


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> yea im epic i kno


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

You don't want to know how many posts I had in the other thread


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You don't want to know how many posts I had in the other thread


*how many*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

:/


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


>


dare u deny this or lol


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> dare u deny this or lol


no....?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



Lothitine said:


> View attachment 298803


Amateurs


----------



## Chris (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Wowie
> View attachment 298799


You may wish to charge your phone.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *how many*





Okay fine


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

This is such relatable content.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> This is such relatable content.


How is this relatable...?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

okay


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no....?


good lol


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You may wish to charge your phone.


Yes I should but I'm lazy





:3c


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> How is this relatable...?


It’s extremely relatable I feel this in a deep level


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

1500+ for mee


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> How is this relatable...?


It is


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> It is


no


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no


yes


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

You'll be surprised how little I use the hunger games thread.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> yes





Saltyy said:


> no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> yes


I relate to it on a deep wild child level


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> h


YES FINAL ANSWER


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2020)

maybe


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

1323


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> NO FINAL ANSWER


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Sometimes I really feel like a gravity sort


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Sometimes I really feel like a gravity sort


k


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Final answer? Are we on a game show?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Final answer? Are we on a game show?


yeah

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020

IT'S TIME TO PLAY 

TBT FEUD


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2020)

use salt on snails


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

I'm your host, Saltyy redacted


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Sometimes I really feel like a gravity sort


i feel like a bubble sort most of the time


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> use salt on snails


Why are we murdering snails?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Here we have the [redacted] family going against the [redacted] family


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i feel like a bubble sort most of the time


When I get stung I feel like a pancake sort


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> When I get stung I feel like a pancake sort


so all the time


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Can we talk about this ost


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Can we talk about this ost


no


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no


awwwww


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> awwwww




	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020

your suffering amuses me


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Maybe I'm crazy, but I feel like it's going to start raining in Sunyshore...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020
> 
> your suffering amuses me


_n o_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



Seastar said:


> Maybe I'm crazy, but I feel like it's going to start raining in Sunyshore...


what's a Sunyshore


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020
> 
> your suffering amuses me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

I am the left brain, I am the left brain
I work really hard 'til my inevitable death brain
You got a job to do, you better do it right, and the right way is with the left brain's might


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I can't forget the screams


It never stops, it never stops


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Why are we murdering snails?


cause they eat crops


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what's a Sunyshore


1. A city in Pokemon Diamond/Pearl
2. The name of my island in New Horizons


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Maybe I'm crazy, but I feel like it's going to start raining in Sunyshore...


It snowed pretty much all day yesterday in Evwirt


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

haha rhyme


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

why sunyshore and not sunnyshore


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> It never stops, it never stops


...Should we call a psychiatrist?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> why sunyshore and not sunnyshore


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ...Should we call a psychiatrist?


More screams aren't needed


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> why sunyshore and not sunnyshore


We need answers people!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Ya need to cook snails before ya eat ‘em


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> More screams aren't needed


I am actually concerned now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> We need answers people!


^^^^^


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I am actually concerned now


They won't stop, they can't stop


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> They won't stop, they can't stop


If this is a joke please stop I'm legit concerned


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> why sunyshore and not sunnyshore


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> why sunyshore and not sunnyshore


Ask Game Freak


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> If this is a joke please stop I'm legit concerned


ok I'll stop


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> ok I'll stop


well were you doing


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> well were you doing


typing bull****


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Uh... it's getting darker in my game. It's totally going to rain at 3 PM.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Ask Game Freak
> 
> View attachment 298827


K


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> It never stops, it never stops


are you ok


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> are you ok





Antonio said:


> ok I'll stop


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

mk


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Back to shaking a tree for a ton of branches


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Back to shaking a tree for a ton of branches


Or wasps


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Back to shaking a tree for a ton of branches


or coins


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Or wasps


Yea the wasps got to me...


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> or coins


Or an entire piano


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Or an entire piano


or a fridge


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> or a fridge


Or the nighttime clowns


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Or an entire piano


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 298828


That’s basically what i imagine


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Ya know, I did get a shower set earlier...is Evwirt telling me something..?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Or the nighttime clowns


The murder deer has made those extinct


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 298828


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 298828


LMFAO


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

I also got a stack of papers...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I also got a stack of papers...


Great, now the trees are turning _themselves _into paper.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Great, now the trees are turning _themselves _into paper.


They had something on them so I couldn’t write my story on it. It said something about an eviction notice...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> They had something on them so I couldn’t write my story on it. It said something about an eviction notice...


wowie


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

It wasn’t signed to me tho so I left em lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It wasn’t signed to me tho so I left em lol


probably to redd


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Got it!


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

how to get baloon


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Sorry for disappearing... I'm back now!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> how to get baloon


Talk to evicted scammer fox on Sunday this week


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Talk to evicted scammer fox on Sunday this week


ok


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

does balloon fly away if you run with it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> does balloon fly away if you run with it


If you trip


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> does balloon fly away if you run with it


If you trip, I think.


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Chris (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 298840
> Got it!


You are a very irresponsible balloon owner.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

NOOOO BALLOOOON


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

I remember my brother once lost his balloon and my siblings and i watched it drift off into the sunset, it was weirdly beautiful


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

When I was younger, I had a nightmare about losing a balloon. I'm serious.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

When I lost a balloon in acnl I was so sad


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> When I lost a balloon in acnl I was so sad


I lost one while in my friend's town. She let us disconnect so I could get it back.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I lost one while in my friend's town. She let us disconnect so I could get it back.


Aww


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I lost one while in my friend's town. She let us disconnect so I could get it back.


Aww

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Aww


_Wowie_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Aww
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020
> 
> ...





ohare01 said:


> Aww


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Better look


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 298846Better look


Sliding on the seaweed


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 298846Better look


dude are you good?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Sliding on the seaweed


Evwirt has a lot of stuff on the shores


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> dude are you good?


 I got a bit scuffed but nothing out of the ordinary


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Gonna text this dude and give him a car


LMAO


----------



## Chris (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 298846Better look


I'm confiscating your balloons. You can't be trusted to look after them.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm confiscating your balloons. You can't be trusted to look after them.


You’ll have to go into Evwirt to get em


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

So, uh... how's the weather today?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> So, uh... how's the weather today?


Chilly and wet in Evwirt


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Chilly and wet in Evwirt


Wet? Ew, I would melt out there.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Chilly and wet in Evwirt


that means snow!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> that means snow!


...Did you not know Evwirt is in the Southern Hemisphere?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ...Did you not know Evwirt is in the Southern Hemisphere?


no
anyways did you guys think i died because i left again


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> no
> anyways did you guys think i died because i left again


You didn't freak out over anything, so no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Don’t worry tho cuz I have a fire!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Spoiler








Guess what, it won.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

kool


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> kool


I got a washing machine from a balloon today...I don’t have any power in Evwirt


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 298846Better look


You are slowly killing your villager with all the stings and tripping 

*buy some medicine *


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> You are slowly killing your villager with all the stings and tripping
> 
> *buy some medicine *


The need for medical attention is his aesthetic


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Today's just an average day where I talk to myself.


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> The need for medical attention is his aesthetic


I didn't know slowly dying was an aesthetic.


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 5, 2020)

why am i hungry


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> You are slowly killing your villager with all the stings and tripping
> 
> *buy some medicine *


Don’t worry I’m fine! I’m just a touch scraped up!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> The need for medical attention is his aesthetic


LMAO


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Don’t worry I’m fine! I’m just a touch scraped up!


*send a screenshot showing you are OK *


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I didn't know slowly dying was an aesthetic.


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> *send a screenshot showing you are OK *


I'm worried for all you younglings as I'm the mentor in this chat so yall better be OK


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I'm worried for all you younglings as I'm the mentor in this chat so yall better be OK


Whom elected you


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I'm worried for all you younglings as I'm the mentor in this chat so yall better be OK


I'm hanging out with my cat so I'm just fine-


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Whom elected you


it's not an electable position

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



ohare01 said:


> I'm hanging out with my cat so I'm just fine-


good


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> *send a screenshot showing you are OK *





Here I am, nice and warm!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I'm worried for all you younglings as I'm the mentor in this chat so yall better be OK


Actually I think wild child is older than you
He remembers when finding nemo and shark tale I think it was were in theaters

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Whom elected you


not me


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 298872Here I am, nice and warm!


with a broken eye


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I'm worried for all you younglings as I'm the mentor in this chat so yall better be OK


Well, I'm not a youngling


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Actually I think wild child is older than you
> He remembers when finding nemo and shark tale I think it was were in theaters


I saw Nemo in theaters


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> it's not an electable position
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020
> 
> ...


Give me something life advice please


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> with a broken eye


I swear it doesn’t hurt that much. I’ve gotten a resistance to wasp venom!


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Well, I'm not a youngling


Age doesn't matter, all of yall are under my wing.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I saw Nemo in theaters


Oh wowie


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I swear it doesn’t hurt that much. I’ve gotten a resistance to wasp venom!


Medicine, now.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Age doesn't matter, all of yall are under my wing.


 should I trust you or not


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Oh wowie


it's my earliest childhood memory


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 298872Here I am, nice and warm!


At least put socks on


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> should I trust you or not


Age matters but In this context, it shouldn't.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I saw Nemo in theaters


Hey, so did I.


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> At least put socks on


AND SHOES


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Age matters but In this context, it shouldn't.


hmmmmm


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)

it's winter time and you're bare feet


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Medicine, now.


The stuff tastes too bitter


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> hmmmmm


I'm going to protect everyone in this chat

I'm everyone's older brother


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

If we’re younglings doesn’t that mean Obi Wan is gonna chop us into pieces?


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> The stuff tastes too bitter


chug it down with some fruit


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

I swear it doesn’t bother me!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> The stuff tastes too bitter


friendly reminder in nanbaka someone got arrested for breaking out of the hospital because the medicine tasted nasty


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> If we’re younglings doesn’t that mean Obi Wan is gonna chop us into pieces?


Girl, anakin killed them children not obi Wan


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> If we’re younglings doesn’t that mean Obi Wan is gonna chop us into pieces?


No no that was Anikin


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> friendly reminder in nanbaka someone got arrested for breaking out of the hospital because the medicine tasted nasty


My current mood


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

GUYS I MEANT ANAKIN


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> My current mood


what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> friendly reminder in nanbaka someone got arrested for breaking out of the hospital because the medicine tasted nasty


*Yes*


----------



## Chris (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> friendly reminder in nanbaka someone got arrested for breaking out of the hospital because the medicine tasted nasty


Relatable. I struggle to swallow pills that are encased in plastic because it tastes revolting. It makes me gag.


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> GUYS I MEANT ANAKIN


SURRRRE


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I'm everyone's older brother


No you aren't. Mine is older and off in another state with his wife and children.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> chug it down with some fruit


I’ve tried it before; the medicine overpowered it and it was yuck


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *Yes*


thank you you've taught me much


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Relatable. I struggle to swallow pills that are encased in plastic because it tastes revolting. It makes me gag.


Same, when I was young I couldn't swallow any pills so it had to be chopped up.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Relatable. I struggle to swallow pills that are encased in plastic because it tastes revolting. It makes me gag.


Ouch :c


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

My brother can dry swallow pills and i’m disgusted


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ve tried it before; the medicine overpowered it and it was yuck


you're talking like you have a choice in this convo

take the meds or face my net


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Fun fact there was a gory scene cut from Star Wars that showed all the kids sliced to pieces. Kinda wish they kept it.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what


@Antonio wants me to take medicine but it’s disgusting


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Fun fact there was a gory scene cut from Star Wars that showed all the kids sliced to pieces. Kinda wish they kept it.


Uhhh no thanks.


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)

*Fun fact: *I learned how to swallow pills but reading the word _gulp_ In a book


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> My brother can dry swallow pills and i’m disgusted


the heck


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Fun fact there was a gory scene cut from Star Wars that showed all the kids sliced to pieces. Kinda wish they kept it.


is it on yt


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uhhh no thanks.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> the heck


_He has a stronk throat_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> you're talking like you have a choice in this convo
> 
> take the meds or face my net


Y’all can’t catch the untamable wild child


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Idk but I doubt it


Antonio said:


> is it on yt


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _He has a stronk throat_


_I want that kind of power_


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all can’t catch the untamable wild child


you clearly haven't seen my mother intuition because I'm going to catch you and force you to take meds


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> *Fun fact: *I learned how to swallow pills but reading the word _gulp_ In a book


How


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> How


I know how to manually gulp so I thought, hey I can gulp these pills down *and I did like a change *

7 years later and I still feel depressed


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all can’t catch the untamable wild child


That’s why i set up one of those roach poison bait traps but 100x larger and with Wow I Can’t Believe It’s Not Butter


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I know how to manually gulp so I thought, hey I can gulp these pills down *and I did like a change *
> 
> 7 years later and I still feel depressed


_whaaat_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> you clearly haven't seen my mother intuition because I'm going to catch you and force you to take meds


You’ll have to go into the deepest parts of Evwirt to do so >:3


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You’ll have to go into the deepest parts of Evwirt to do so >:3


I will

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020

what's your dream address, child


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Why is this conversation about medicine making me feel sick?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Why is this conversation about medicine making me feel sick?


That's weird


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

I dont need water to take pills lol, weak


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> I dont need water to take pills lol, weak


how


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> That’s why i set up one of those roach poison bait traps but 100x larger and with Wow I Can’t Believe It’s Not Butter


You’ve got the wrong bait; I like I can’t believe it’s not butter but I don’t need a ton of it


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> That's weird


Well... it's more like nausea. But still...


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)

I'm coming to you with my net


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You’ve got the wrong bait; I like I can’t believe it’s not butter but I don’t need a ton of it


_Hrrrrrg, how about a pile of pinecones_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I will
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020
> 
> what's your dream address, child


In the sig; that’s not me tho.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I'm worried for all you younglings as I'm the mentor in this chat so yall better be OK



if you're the mentor I must be the deadbeat uncle


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Hrrrrrg, how about a pile of pinecones_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> I dont need water to take pills lol, weak


I bet you use light mode on everything, too.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> if you're the mentor I must be the deadbeat uncle


LMAO


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Wait, so what am I then?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I bet you use light mode on everything, too.


did you not see the screenshot earlier


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> did you not see the screenshot earlier


uh no


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Who in their right mind would use discord light mode


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> uh no


you replied to it lol

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Who in their right mind would use discord light mode


psychopaths and kurb probably


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Also @MapleSilver lost her bed while in Evwirt so ya might be stuck in dream Evwirt if you go in...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

I have a small brain it can’t store much


FreeHelium said:


> you replied to it lol
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020
> 
> ...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I have a small brain it can’t store much


Same tho


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Why do you have small brains?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

itll grow in eventually


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

It’s been years I don’t think it’s getting any bigger


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

the brain isn't fully developed till 25 so I think your good


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Why do you have small brains?


Because smol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

anyways so what was the screenshot


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> anyways so what wasn’t the screenshot


it wasnt light mode


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Also @MapleSilver lost her bed while in Evwirt so ya might be stuck in dream Evwirt if you go in...


_Send the code and let’s test that theory_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Send the code and let’s test that theory_


In my signature


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 5, 2020)

The bed was missing so I had to lie down on the snow. After going unconscious from the hypothermia I was able to leave the dream. Thought I would be stuck there forever.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

What more do i have to say?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> The bed was missing so I had to lie down on the snow. After going unconscious from the hypothermia I was able to leave the dream. Thought I would be stuck there forever.


Oop


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Time for my son to go on his own bizarre adventure


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 298875
> What more do i have to say?


LMAO


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> The bed was missing so I had to lie down on the snow. After going unconscious from the hypothermia I was able to leave the dream. Thought I would be stuck there forever.


Evwirt has started growing in real thick now.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

There were even hacks in that game. Even then, no one likes the Kardashians.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Evwirt has started growing in real thick now.


Oh I'll have to see how much it's changed then.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> the brain isn't fully developed till 25 so I think your good


...So mine just stopped growing?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

I don’t think I have a left brain, I think it’s all right brain.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Time to wear socks and sandals so i’ll look hideous enough to not be eaten by the natives


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Oh I'll have to see how much it's changed then.


If ya get stuck again search under the snow for leaves:a big enough pile should keep ya warm.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> There were even hacks in that game. Even then, no one likes the Kardashians.


be careful! dont let them see that when they're in the White House, could get thrown in jail for that


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Time to wear socks and sandals so i’ll look hideous enough to not be eaten by the natives


There’s only two (and a half counting me) murder deer there tho


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ...So mine just stopped growing?


yes, your brain came out of the closed beta


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> If ya get stuck again search under the snow for leaves:a big enough pile should keep ya warm.


Thing is, I was trying to go unconscious because my bed was missing so it worked out for me in the end.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Thing is, I was trying to go unconscious because my bed was missing so it worked out for me in the end.


Oh...yea...I don’t have that luxury. What I do have is plentiful firewood to keep me warm!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Time to wear socks and sandals so i’ll look hideous enough to not be eaten by the natives


_you wouldn't_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> yes, your brain came out of the closed beta


it is now in early access on steam


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> There’s only two (and a half counting me) murder deer there tho


I like those odds


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)

@Your Local Wild Child 





I'm coming for you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Guys wanna see a picture of my 7th grade computer teacher


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> @Your Local Wild Child
> View attachment 298877
> 
> I'm coming for you


the detective was the killer all along


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> @Your Local Wild Child
> View attachment 298877
> 
> I'm coming for you


Oh no


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Guys wanna see a picture of my 7th grade computer teacher


.....ig


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Guys wanna see a picture of my 7th grade computer teacher


Uhhh
Sure?


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)

I believe this is your town


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> View attachment 298879
> 
> I believe this is your town


MURDER EM!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> @Your Local Wild Child
> View attachment 298877
> 
> I'm coming for you


Good luck catching me

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



Antonio said:


> View attachment 298879
> 
> I believe this is your town


Well, my forest...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> MURDER EM!


....What?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Top 10 Anime Deaths


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)

boi did you just buy the game


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Good luck catching me


I found you on the beach quite easily.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> View attachment 298881
> 
> boi did you just buy the game


My second island lol I’ve been playing since day one on my other one


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 298880
> Top 10 Anime Deaths


disgusting mac


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)

*Found you almost instantly @Your Local Wild Child *


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I found you on the beach quite easily.


But ya couldn’t catch me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 298882


Wow


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> View attachment 298884
> *Found you almost instantly @Your Local Wild Child *


Good luck trying to make me take stuff


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Top 10 Anime Revivals


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Wow


Yeah


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)

*too bad I can't craft in dreams*... or else I would be hitting you with my net


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> *too bad I can't craft in dreams*... or else I would be hitting you with my net


>:3


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 5, 2020)

Oh Antonio, could you close the door to that house in Evwirt? Someone, *not me*, left it open during my last visit there. That house is probably frozen by now.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

:3c


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> >:3


dw, once it's available I'll hit you hard enough that your screams wake me up

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



MapleSilver said:


> Oh Antonio, could you close the door to that house in Evwirt? Someone, *not me*, left it open during my last visit there. That house is probably frozen by now.


no, it's punishment


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

i'll make sure to close the door on my next way there


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I was born on a Sunday so "good and gay" is extremely accurate


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> dw, once it's available I'll hit you hard enough that your screams wake me up
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020
> 
> ...


yea the whole of Evwirt is punishment to me


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Do you ever just


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> View attachment 298889


That’s a dish Evwirt would allow


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 298890
> Do you ever just


yes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> View attachment 298889


okay what


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 298890
> Do you ever just


No


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> okay what


I WAS SHOCKED TOO LIKE WTF


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> View attachment 298889


I physically tensed


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> okay what


It’s a delicacy


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I physically tensed


it's a good combination if you are currently living in hell


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I physically tensed


It’s Evwirt approved


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I WAS SHOCKED TOO LIKE WTF


Where tf did you even get that from


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> View attachment 298889


No


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> View attachment 298889


Yum


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Where tf did you even get that from


cafeland, it's a mobile app


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> No


Yes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> cafeland, it's a mobile app


Oh wow-
but-
BROCCOLI AND CHEETOS


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)

let's not forget this cursed classic

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Oh wow-
> but-
> BROCCOLI AND CHEETOS


it's like suicide but in food form


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> View attachment 298896
> let's not forget this cursed classic
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020
> ...


I thought the red-haired one was strangling the blonde one


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> View attachment 298899


Please stop i have a family


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> View attachment 298899


Please no

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



Antonio said:


> View attachment 298896
> let's not forget this cursed classic
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020
> ...


Okay but I like the papa food games


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

poor redd


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)

@everyone


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> View attachment 298899


Redd was evicted within the past month or so. He dumped the papers in Evwirt for some reason


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> View attachment 298896
> let's not forget this cursed classic


_*Oh my god it's Papa Louie Danganronpa*_


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

What are these cursed images man


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 298901


This one was weird enough to make me laugh.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> View attachment 298903


Also Evwirt approved


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> View attachment 298903


*kill it with fire.*


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> View attachment 298903


Blocked


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> View attachment 298903


Now I’m hungry


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

You kinda have to think about it to get it


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 298904


I-
I like cats but no

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



Antonio said:


> View attachment 298906


no


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 298905
> You kinda have to think about it to get it


I knew it the split second I saw it (my mega man fan sister would be angry otherwise)


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> View attachment 298909


Could you please not


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Saw this on eBay and i couldn't help myself


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 5, 2020)

W- _what happened here_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 298907


I don't get it




Antonio said:


> View attachment 298909


help

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> W- _what's happening here_


Cursed images
I dislike


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> W- _what's happening here_


Antonio is angry that I won’t take medicine so now cursed images


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 298907


*audible cogs turning in my brain*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)

I have no idea what he's wearing


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

it's unfortunate most of my best memes arent forum friendly


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Antonio is angry that I won’t take medicine so now cursed images


yep


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 298916


Okay then


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

s


FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 298916


saved


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *audible cogs turning in my brain*


I don't get it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> yep


It’s super bitter tho and the stings don’t hurt so much anymore


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)

Spoiler: His name is Bob and he's a farmer (not vegan friendly)
[ATTACH type="full"



298919[/ATTACH]


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> it's unfortunate most of my best memes arent forum friendly


Rip


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Spoiler: His name is Bob and he's a farmer (not vegan friendly)
> [ATTACH type="full"
> 
> 
> ...


*Stop*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

tool says frick


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Rip


I think it’s for the best


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)

last one


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I think it’s for the best


Yea lol


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 298918
> tool says frick


petscop is great game 10/10 it definitely exist


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 298907


Can someone explain this to me I don't get it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> View attachment 298922
> last one


I’ve caught glimpses of those when the moon is obscured by clouds. They don’t like firelight tho


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)

here's something wholesome to clear your mind


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Can someone explain this to me I don't get it


Person who belittles weird stuff likes weird stuff


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> View attachment 298923
> here's something wholesome to clear your mind


this looks like a lezhin webcomic


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 298924


I was trying to eat then this came up


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Person who belittles weird stuff likes weird stuff


Ohh lmao
undertale is n o t weird


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/jUpoZkU


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 298924


Help


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

oh you're eating?


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

ngl danganronpa is kinda weird
"the guy used a hammer to kill em"
"BUT CAN YOU SPELL THE WORD HAMMER?"


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> this looks like a lezhin webcomic


it is


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 298926
> oh you're eating?


I’d eat that


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> it is


I knew it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 298926
> oh you're eating?


Also Evwirt approved.

I stick to fruit and fish for a reason...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 298926
> oh you're eating?


I have no will to eat anymore

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I’d eat that


Are you a psychopath


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

that's enough pics from me, if you want the good stuff you'll have to hmu on discord


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> that's enough pics from me, if you want the good stuff you'll have to hmu on discord


hmu boi what's your discord


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> hmu boi what's your discord


it's in my sig


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> that's enough pics from me, if you want the good stuff you'll have to hmu on discord


Make an entire chat on Disc with the basement dwellers so you can send cursed stuff


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> that's enough pics from me, if you want the good stuff you'll have to hmu on discord


no

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Make an entire chat on Disc with the basement dwellers so you can send cursed stuff


not revealing my discord tag >:3


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Make an entire chat on Disc with the basement dwellers so you can send cursed stuff


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> it's in my sig


I'm on mobile

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Make an entire chat on Disc with the basement dwellers so you can send cursed stuff


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I'm on mobile


Turn your phone


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

Origami#0064

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Turn your phone


accept my fr and I'll start up a gc


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Turn your phone


too lazy


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

I'd gladly join if I could but alas, I'm not allowed to


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'd gladly join if I could but alas, I'm not allowed to


well hold an open candle prayer for you


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'd gladly join if I could but alas, I'm not allowed to


The only thing stopping me is my anxiety, which I will continue to listen to lol


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> well hold an open candle prayer for you


What is that


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> The only thing stopping me is my anxiety, which I will continue to listen to lol


WE HAVE IMPORTANT IMAGES PLS JOIN


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> WE HAVE IMPORTANT IMAGES PLS JOIN


....No.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> WE HAVE IMPORTANT IMAGES PLS JOIN


sounds sus


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....No.


How do i sus outside of push the button


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

You're probably planning on showing stuff like that Vaporeon image. No thanks.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You're probably planning on showing stuff like that Vaporeon image. No thanks.


No we won't


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> No we won't


I don't believe you.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You're probably planning on showing stuff like that Vaporeon image. No thanks.


Oh gosh no


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

We won't we promise


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

I just have really good memes ok


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

HEY I’m back :3


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> HEY I’m back :3


Welcome back!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

H-hello... everyone.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> HEY I’m back :3


Hai! Don’t worry about my eye tho


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> H-hello... everyone.


Hello!


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 5, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> HEY I’m back :3


Leave while... you can
I mean hi!


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

I’m back


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> H-hello... everyone.





Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hai! Don’t worry about my eye tho


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

group chat is up, it's just 3 of us in there


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

*wipes orange ink off of her mouth*
Don't worry about me either... I'm fine.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> group chat is up, it's just 3 of us in there


WHomst


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> H-hello... everyone.


*chhk chhk*

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020

going to shower now brb


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> WHomst


me kurb and Antonio, I can only add ppl if they're on my fl


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *chhk chhk*


_*No don't shoot me*._
Uhhh... *runs away*
...I'll be back later


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Yep..


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hai! Don’t worry about my eye tho


What happened to-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> What happened to-


Wasps


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

tired


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> tired


Mood


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Back


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Going to to grind again for Celeste diys from tt, did it but I didn’t get the items I wanted badly.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Mood


zzzzzzzz


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Very mood


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

very


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

I want to sleep


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I want to sleep


what's stopping you


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> what's stopping you


Have to go to church soon :c


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

_Wait a minute did Enxssi see the comic_


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Oh...
Maybe take a quick nap or have an energy drink...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Wait a minute did Enxssi see the comic_


_oh boi_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Oh...
> Maybe take a quick nap or have an energy drink...


1 I have to go to church soon so no nap
2 we don't have energy drinks


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _oh boi_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020
> 
> ...


Church on a Wednesday?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Church on a Wednesday?


Yeah?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yeah?


Huh, I usually thought it was on Sundays.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Huh, I usually thought it was on Sundays.


Our church has it on both
And there's youth group on Saturday
_give me a b r e a k man_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

I should make a comic


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Do it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Do it


i don't have Fresco on me atm


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

I walked in on my grandparents watching the news and the police were carrying multiple guns out of Jake Paul's house so that's fun


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I walked in on my grandparents watching the news and the police were carrying multiple guns out of Jake Paul's house so that's fun


what


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

What


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I walked in on my grandparents watching the news and the police were carrying multiple guns out of Jake Paul's house so that's fun


what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what


Something about the FBI getting a warrant and they confiscated a lot fo guns


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

What


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Jake Paul


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Several large guns were carried out of Jake Paul's California mansion during an FBI raid on the home
					

Law enforcement officers removed several guns from Jake Paul's California mansion during an FBI raid on Wednesday.




					www.insider.com


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Did not expect that


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Several large guns were carried out of Jake Paul's California mansion during an FBI raid on the home
> 
> 
> Law enforcement officers removed several guns from Jake Paul's California mansion during an FBI raid on Wednesday.
> ...


how my brain went when i saw this:


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Why did it start raining so hard out of nowhere


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> how my brain went when i saw this:


0:55
"She's a bun"


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

What


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Wait a minute did Enxssi see the comic_


i don't think i did you didn't @ me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

what is this


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Looks like England’s not his city, it’s LA


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 298962
> what is this


No


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Merry Halloween


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Ooooy I need to transfer a fish drying rack to Evwirt but I know imma forget for like 5 days


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Merry Halloween


I have a version of that that really slaps one second

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> I have a version of that that really slaps one second






here it is


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

nvm just saw it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


>


You when you talk to me or Seastar


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


>


i really thought he was just gonna straight up shoot the gun


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


>


me when i talk to kurb on discord


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Videos


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i really thought he was just gonna straight up shoot the gun


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Videos


This is why your title is what it is


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Video sharing


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


>


I saw the one with the last beat being the gunshot from the scene in Joker when he was in that talk show

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


>


Speak of the devil


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

I'm not watching any of these


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I saw the one with the last beat being the gunshot from the scene in Joker when he was in that talk show
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020
> 
> ...





FrogslimeOfficial said:


>


I literally just linked it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I literally just linked it


oh whoops


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

The irony


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Cup song cult


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

-pretends to be interested-


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

thats what the gif in @FreeHelium 's signature be doing


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> -pretends to be interested-


Dude if you’re uninterested then just don’t respond, and if you’re uncomfortable with it just say something instead of being cryptic and indirect

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020

Nobody:
Kurb upon seeing Seastar:


Kurb said:


>


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Nobody:
> Kurb upon seeing Seastar:


this. literally this


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


>


good video but why is that one guy wearing business casual in the snow


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

This whole page is dedicated to cup song


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


>


THAT’S more you when you talk to Seastar or me


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> good video but why is that one guy wearing business casual in the snow


don't ask


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Stay formal in the snow.
Thats why


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Stay formal in the snow.
> Thats why


oh ok


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> good video but why is that one guy wearing business casual in the snow


You don't?


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Business casual


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> You don't?


I wear my wild child outfit year round (as if I have any other choice...)


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

We all have an outfit we wear year round maybe

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020

But I keep thinking how fictional characters, some of them, wear the same thing everyday.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I wear my wild child outfit year round (as if I have any other choice...)


Do you wash them by bathing in them


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Do you wash them by bathing in them


No I wash em separate (I have a change of clothes!)


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Maybe they bought a million of the same thing, which is why’s they look like they’re wearing the same thing everyday


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

H-hello... Just a normal octopus here... nothing is wrong...


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Hi


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> H-hello... Just a normal octopus here... nothing is wrong...


I’m just a regular wild child but they’re all like imma force ya to take super bitter medicine for something that’s gonna come back in 6 minutes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Maybe they bought a million of the same thing, which is why’s they look like they’re wearing the same thing everyday


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m just a regular wild child but they’re all like imma force ya to take super bitter medicine for something that’s gonna come back in 6 minutes


Hmm... I see. That's not right. *wipes orange ink off of her mouth*


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Yes according to Barry Benson


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 298970


no he has a few yellow and black turtle neck sweaters instead of black and yellow sweaters


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

I guess some fictional characters have a million of the same thing then


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I guess some fictional characters have a million of the same thing then


There's more








						Limited Wardrobe - TV Tropes
					

The character always wears the same outfit, regardless of the setting or season (this includes backpacks and other accessories). Winter (or at least a Christmas Episode) may sometimes see the addition of a heavy coat, but circumstances will …




					tvtropes.org


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 5, 2020)

hi
there was a storm
i lost power
so
yeah
i am here now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Hai!


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Hi


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 5, 2020)

hi


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

someone just dmed me asking how to go about watching one piece

"very carefully"


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Wow


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 5, 2020)

I don’t think I ever watched one piece


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> someone just dmed me asking how to go about watching one piece
> 
> "very carefully"


Didn’t you have a ton of one piece pfps a while back? I don’t know much about it other than the main(?) character makes weird faces tho


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

I’ve seen a few before.
Its really long.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Didn’t you have a ton of one piece pfps a while back? I don’t know much about it other than the main(?) character makes weird faces tho


yes

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020

current arc is beautiful though


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Every season has so many episodes...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

So... uh... What are we doing?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> So... uh... What are we doing?


I’m foraging


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Grinding Celeste diys because I’m desperate


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

anime arc titles are so weird


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Has to be like that


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Hmm... I'm  hungry again...


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

To each their own


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> anime are so weird


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

_I'm weird._


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Acorns actually are pretty good if ya don’t have much else


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> .


AH


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Everything is weird
i’m sorry


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

_Ack i ate too much_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

I made chip dip wheee


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Oh...
Mood


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Acorns actually are pretty good if ya don’t have much else


....Acorns? You eat acorns?


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Do acorns still taste like nuts


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....Acorns? You eat acorns?


Yup! It’s good forage.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Do acorns still taste like nuts


Yup


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 5, 2020)

My island has a meteor shower tonight


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Ya need to soak em and roast them tho. They’re bitter otherwise


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

I'd rather have peanuts or cashews.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Me too.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Peanut shells are the best


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 5, 2020)

Hmmm now I want to know if they do...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Hmmm now I want to know if they do...


What do?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

...Why is this making me hungrier...


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

You know what
I’m going to grab a snack because of this discussion lol


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What do?


Acorns! well I shouldn't but-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Acorns! well I shouldn't but-


((I’d suggest looking it up if ya wanna try it IRL))


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ((I’d suggest looking it up if ya wanna try it IRL))


Yeah...
I probably wouldn't lol


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

@Kurb whats up with those love reacts


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Eating right now


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> @Kurb whats up with those love reacts


went thru the new posts


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

if anyone is gonna watch wakfu in their life prepare to cringe at season 3.

Just a heads up _7 is your worst nightmare_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020

I haven't watched 7 yet but jesus christ one minute in and O.O


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Ok then


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

anyways uh


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Grandma with a gun


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> anyways uh


omg that used to be my pfp


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Would make a good discord icon


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> anyways uh


its the 7 kill legend herself


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

CHILDREN YOU WILL EAT THAT CAKE


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

What if we reach 1K page in one week


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What if we reach 1K page in one week


then grandma might have to shoot you darn kids for not going outside enough


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> CHILDREN YOU WILL EAT THAT CAKE


hey gram gimme the candy


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> CHILDREN YOU WILL EAT THAT CAKE


I want cake...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

g


Saltyy said:


> then grandma might have to shoot you darn kids for not going outside enough


ram we're gonna die if we do


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hey gram gimme the candy


_show your elders some respect _

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> g
> 
> ram we're gonna die if we do


_it's that damn phone isn't it_


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Grandma do you have candy?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> _show your elders some respect _
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020
> 
> ...


*



*


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> _show your elders some respect _
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020
> 
> ...


grandma how does it feel to have at most 10 years left to live


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 5, 2020)

Sunlight = death so no

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020

The legend has a high kill count but I won't be one of them


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Grandma's just gonna take a liedownskie 

*your grandma goes into her room and you hear a gunshot now guess what happened*


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Better enjoy the last decade


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

....I don't have a grandma anymore.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

uh guys I'm back what happened

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



Seastar said:


> ....I don't have a grandma anymore.


Oh...

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020

I feel bad now


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Rip grandma


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

:C


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

What’s this talk about grandmas?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What’s this talk about grandmas?


life alert gone wrong


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Uh... What should we do now?


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Ouch


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh... What should we do now?


 ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh... What should we do now?


Fish


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

m


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> m


This comment is so thought-provoking and inspiring. It has changed my life on a level i cannot explain.


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Aaaa


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> This comment is so thought-provoking and inspiring. It has changed my life on a level i cannot explain.


yes


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Nice sig
I see you added something


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> This comment is so thought-provoking and inspiring. It has changed my life on a level i cannot explain.


I concur, such words of wisdom should be something everyone hears in times of need


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Nice sig
> I see you added something


I maybe wanted a wakfu gif


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Maybe I’ll add something in the future


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

@Saltyy The new signature is cute


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Hm..


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

"Half life of only 22 minutes"
Chernobyl ain't got nothing on Francium


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> .


Neat sig


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Hmmm
I wonder what gif I should use though...
Idk, I might take it off after a few days even if I use it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

*happiness noises*


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Yay


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

why is kurb love reacting this isn't normal


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 298986
> "Half life of only 22 minutes"
> Chernobyl ain't got nothing on Francium


I knew the French were up to no good


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

What


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I knew the French were up to no good


but they have French fries


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> why is kurb love reacting this isn't normal


The Basement: Become Human


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I maybe wanted a wakfu gif


It’s good!


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Yep


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I knew the French were up to no good


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 298987


when you find Francium and use it in World War 2


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

dyebrows


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 298987


10/10


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

kurb love reacting because i finally broke him


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Of course


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> but they have French fries


The French fries are gonna be French dies if they keep messing with me


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Dudes there’s an ice cream truck going around I mean come on it’s almost night


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

I want ice cream


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Dudes there’s an ice cream truck going around I mean come on it’s almost night


Any time is ice cream time


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

theres francium in french fries


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Very cool because francium = France


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Dudes there’s an ice cream truck going around I mean come on it’s almost night


One went around my neighborhood the other week and I ran outside to get some. The truck was coming toward me and I chickened out because I didn't want to talk to the driver/server so yeah I didn't get anything.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Any time is ice cream time


True but what little kid is going to be out at this time (except Matty but there are no roads in Evwirt)


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

What if French navy ships used francium as weapons


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

we dont have ice cream trucks here, i think its an american thing


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> True but what little kid is going to be out at this time (except Matty but there are no roads in Evwirt)


Me because i’m hunting for ice cream men


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What if French navy ships used francium as weapons


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

I’ve never seen an icecream truck in 5 years so far


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> kurb love reacting because i finally broke him


oh good everything's normal


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Just a normal night...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> oh good everything's normal


Everything is fine
Everything is fine


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

I can't find any other good gifs :'(


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Maybe

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020

Mood


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Everything is fine
> Everything is fine


The real Kurb would shoot us for saying he’s different


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

I think something got lost in translation


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

so how does my sig look on your screens


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 298990
> I think something got lost in translation


Wow she’s been held back a lot


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Good so far, but fix the sizes or else the mods will edit it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> so how does my sig look on your screens


Interesting


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> The real Kurb would shoot us for saying he’s different


He's been shooting me... If anyone noticed me switching species constantly for the past few minutes, that's why.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> The real Kurb would shoot us for saying he’s different


this is the real kurb

i changed him


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Interesting


your so helpful


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 298990
> I think something got lost in translation


It’s simple, a 200 year old demigod who simply kept failing 4th grade wants to know how the Puyo Guam class would do to finally pass his grade and he provided his friend code in case anyone wanted to respond with an answer


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Yea Kurb brought out tranqs. It’s a bit soft for him TBH


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> this is the real kurb
> 
> i changed him


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


>


This is a cry for help from the real Kurb who’s trapped inside his own mind prison


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> your so helpful


The right side was a bit off compared to the left and ya might wanna size it down a touch given the above advice


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> so how does my sig look on your screens


Good
Maybe center it because the empty space on the right bothers me


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> This is a cry for help from the real Kurb who’s trapped inside his own mind prison


how do i respond to this


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

kurbporeon


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

I'm experimenting with this sig


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

does my sig go over the limit cause I counted the pixels and I think it's good


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> does my sig go over the limit cause I counted the pixels and I think it's good


if its under 250 its ok


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> does my sig go over the limit cause I counted the pixels and I think it's good


i mean if you've not been called out for it yet it must be fine
vrisnem is here often and i know they do their mod work


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Ah okay
Also I did not count the pixels myself
I don't have that eyestrain power


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

I worry about sig size sometimes..
Which is why I put everything in a spoiler


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> if its under 250 its ok


kurb ive sent a meme in the gc that will trigger feelings in you go watch it now


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/2DKmaJT



	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> kurb ive sent a meme in the gc that will trigger feelings in you go watch it now


I'm scared


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Celeste hurry up and please give me the star clock..
I’ve been grinding for almost 2 hours and nothing.
I don’t want wands...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Clockwise murdered the thread Keepo


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

It’s going to be a clear night in Evwirt...


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Clockwise murdered the thread Keepo


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


>


NO PLEASE I BEG YOU


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> NO PLEASE I BEG YOU


hurled his thunderbolt


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

What
I murdered what

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020

I did not attack or kill


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

still sig tweaking


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> NO PLEASE I BEG YOU


Are you a water or flying type


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

I see


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Are you a water or flying type


no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> no


You’re afraid of electricity tho


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Celeste please stop it with the wands


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Hey page 770
77 is my lucky number
Neat


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Celeste please stop it with the wands


I went through like her entire stock of furniture before she gave me an iron wand lol


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Yep...
Grinding takes forever, but it might be worth it anyways


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Yep...
> Grinding takes forever, but it might be worth it anyways


I went celeste hopping once per day (I’m not tting with these islands but I’m not opposed to it) and it was very grindy.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I went celeste hopping once per day (I’m not tting with these islands but I’m not opposed to it) and it was very grindy.


Know how it feels to grind. 
I had to do it in NL to get Nookingtons or whatever


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Yep


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

just got done with reading
what's this about kurb?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Know how it feels to grind.
> I had to do it in NL to get Nookingtons or whatever


I HATED the Gracie quests. I never completed them on my first town, my second town never got to that point, and I did heavy duty prepping on my current town (that I tt in). It’s still dumb as all else and I hope label’s fashion checks never unlock something important.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> just got done with reading
> what's this about kurb?


idk


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

kurb  has changed


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I HATED the Gracie quests. I never completed them on my first town, my second town never got to that point, and I did heavy duty prepping on my current town (that I tt in). It’s still dumb as all else and I hope label’s fashion checks never unlock something important.


I know, they're just so uneccesary. I'm glad they went with the regular route in nh, so you just have to spend money.


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

I never TTed much in NL, but I think I do it more in NH now


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> kurb  has changed


Oh boy


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

I wonder how much though


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

I haven't changed whachall on bout


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Uh..


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

suffer


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 298994


del brain directory


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

...


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

shes just shaving guys


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Ok....


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 298994


Could you not


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 298994


NO


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 298994


KILL IT


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

BURN IT WITH FIRE


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Bring the flamethrowers


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> BURN IT WITH FIRE


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

It’s just as cursed as me


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Bring the flamethrowers


Here you go......
and here you go....


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Here you go......
> and here you go....


I’m both relieved and concerned that you have those so quickly


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Why snake girl have to do that


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Why snake girl have to do that


snake hair


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 298994


sometimes i hate you


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Much snake


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

:sad :


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> snake hair


I don’t like thinking about that


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t like thinking about that





Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t like thinking about that





Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t like thinking about that





Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t like thinking about that


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

^


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> sometimes i hate you


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

wait, does that mean....
oh gOD NO


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

_ahhhhh_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

medusa has a tough life


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020

Just don’t stare at her, or else stone


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> medusa has a tough life


pls stop


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 298995
> :sad :


ok who did this


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

I can’t stand that medusa image, it’s almost cursed or cursed


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Can we not with this? I need to cook my dinner and foraging was rough as it is...


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Ok sure


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I can’t stand that medusa image, it’s almost cursed or cursed


"almost cursed or cursed" what


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Definitely cursed, now let’s not think about it


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Almost 3 hours and no star clock
I need it for my cafe....

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020

Idk how much Isabelle announcements I went over


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 298996


I see that and raise you this


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Orange

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020

1341 messages from this thread


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Now y’all know why oranges aren’t allowed in Evwirt


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

If they’re called threads then why aren’t forums called tapestries??


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> If they’re called threads then why aren’t forums called tapestries??


I-


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Logic


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I-


*Genuine question *


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Logic at its finest


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> If they’re called threads then why aren’t forums called tapestries??


You’d be leaving out cloth then


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You’d be leaving out cloth then


The sub-sections are blankets/cloths lmao


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 5, 2020)

Shirt dwellers.


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Clothes dwellers


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Shirt dwellers.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 298994


hey what the frick


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Too much Isabelle


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hey what the frick


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> The sub-sections are blankets/cloths lmao


A forum would be a quilt then


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> A forum would be a quilt then


Yeah but tapestry just sounds cooler


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Logic


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Yeah but tapestry just sounds cooler


Buuut it’s less accurate


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

How many messages has everyone posted here in this thread


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 5, 2020)

Hmmm is there a thread counter on here?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> How many messages has everyone posted here in this thread


I don’t wanna even know...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> How many messages has everyone posted here in this thread


over 600 something

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> over 600 something


695


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 5, 2020)

Not enough.




...that's sad. I need more.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

1566 including this one


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

rookie numbers


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> rookie numbers


What's y o u r s


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Thousand something...
I mentioned it earlier


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 5, 2020)

This is my 14th post on this thread. Beat that, amateurs.


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Yes I got a crescent moon chair from Celeste 
I need the star clock more though


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> This is my 14th post on this thread. Beat that, amateurs.


You haven’t joined us fully yet


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> This is my 14th post on this thread. Beat that, amateurs.


wow that's a lot of posts


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Very much


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> This is my 14th post on this thread. Beat that, amateurs.


Join us


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Hey guys I have a theoretical question: Where's the best spot to stab a person?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Join us


No, I refuse. Shoot, I just made another post.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hey guys I have a theoretical question: Where's the best spot to stab a person?


...I might need to watch my back tonight


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> No, I refuse. Shoot, I just made another post.


Reminds me of this


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 5, 2020)

so many....... how...........


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ...I might need to watch my back tonight


No no, it's _theoretical._


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> so many....... how...........


Because yes


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Forum addiction


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Forum addiction


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hey guys I have a theoretical question: Where's the best spot to stab a person?


'Corrdin to Spy, in the back


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> No no, it's _theoretical._


I dunno...we have a lot of violent peeps here


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

GET ON MY LEVEL


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I dunno...we have a lot of violent peeps here


*looks at kurb*


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Much post


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 5, 2020)

i am nowhere near talkative enough for this


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *looks at kurb*


Hi!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Hi!


hello
why are you so violent
ok bye


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> i am nowhere near talkative enough for this


h a h


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Hi!


You answered the question for the best place to stab someone


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Hm...
Fedora cult was fun


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> i am nowhere near talkative enough for this


Your loss


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> hello
> why are you so violent
> ok bye


cause i am


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

ok so best way to hide a body?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> cause i am


ah yes makes sense

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ok so best way to hide a body?


what


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ok so best way to hide a body?


Ok, no.


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

What


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ok so best way to hide a body?


(0(n )0 )


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ah yes makes sense
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020
> 
> ...


*How do I hide a body, Abri?*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

I have a phone case with cat ears and one of the ears came off
:c


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 5, 2020)

Obviously another baby got kicked


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *How do I hide a body, Abri?*


Two words:
You don't.


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Ouch


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *How do I hide a body, Abri?*


N O


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Two words:
> You don't.


*Answer the question, Abri.*


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ok so best way to hide a body?


burn it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

This is all so horrible


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> burn it


what if it gives off that death smell


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what if it gives off that death smell


do it remotely


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> burn it


Why did i sign up for this website


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Why did i sign up for this website


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *Answer the question, Abri.*


I am very concerned for your mental health


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Hm...
Spray Lysol then


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Why did i sign up for this website


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Idk m8


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

any leftovers just bury them far apart


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

k thanks guys


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Hm...
> Spray Lysol then


*why are you trying to help her*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ok so best way to hide a body?


that's easy, chop it up into a million pieces and hold a barbecue to feed it to the neighbors


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> k thanks guys


np!


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

I don’t know what I am doing 
help


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> k thanks guys


Remind me to stay well away from you


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Remind me to stay well away from you


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> that's easy, chop it up into a million pieces and hold a barbecue to feed it to the neighbors


alternatively feed it to animals


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

It's all theoretical, guys.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> that's easy, chop it up into a million pieces and hold a barbecue to feed it to the neighbors


Are you insane


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/asJhlI5


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

im just sitting here watching hockey and giving suggestions


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 5, 2020)

YOU AREN'T HELPING
They don't know what they're talking about, ill pm you the best way C;


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> alternatively feed it to animals


Nonononononono

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> YOU AREN'T HELPING
> That don't know what they're talking about, ill pm you the best way C;


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> https://imgur.com/a/asJhlI5


wow


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> alternatively feed it to animals


feeding it to animals as opposed to humans isn't as fun


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> feeding it to animals as opposed to humans isn't as fun


Your minds are twisted man


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> https://imgur.com/a/asJhlI5


It F R I E N D


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Your minds are twisted man


eating human flesh is what twists people's minds


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Aaa
page 777


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> eating human flesh is what twists people's minds


are you implying that you-

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Aaa
> page 777


How tf did we do that in a day


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

mmm skin


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> mmm skin


Cursed comment


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> eating human flesh is what twists people's minds


That’s how traditional wendigos come to be (which is why I’m NOT a wendigo)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> are you implying that you-
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020
> 
> ...


it causes a weird thing in your brain


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> feeding it to animals as opposed to humans isn't as fun


okay that's true


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291128880065941504Smell that smoke?


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Aaa


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291128880065941504Smell that smoke?


What's happening


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> it causes a weird thing in your brain


How do you know this


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291128880065941504Smell that smoke?


so you _do _like burns?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What's happening


A flame war


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> How do you know this


an old YT channel I watched


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291128880065941504Smell that smoke?


nintendo drama


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> A flame war


I wish I could join


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

"Specifically, eating the brain of another human being can cause kuru — a brain disease that's similar to mad cow disease. Kuru occurs because our brains contain prions that transmit the disease. Symptoms begin with trembling and end in death."


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> an old YT channel I watched


oh.


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

yikes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> "Specifically, eating the brain of another human being can cause kuru — a brain disease that's similar to mad cow disease. Kuru occurs because our brains contain prions that transmit the disease. Symptoms begin with trembling and end in death."


NONONONONONONONONONONONONONONO


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> "Specifically, eating the brain of another human being can cause kuru — a brain disease that's similar to mad cow disease. Kuru occurs because our brains contain prions that transmit the disease. Symptoms begin with trembling and end in death."


fun fun fun fun fun fun


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291136032834953217


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Apparently the cane toad is a cannibal


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

I do not enjoy this conversation


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 5, 2020)

I came out of my hole. It was a mistake. Goodbye. *backs into hole*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I do not enjoy this conversation





ohare01 said:


> I do not enjoy this conversation





ohare01 said:


> I do not enjoy this conversation





ohare01 said:


> I do not enjoy this conversation





ohare01 said:


> I do not enjoy this conversation


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> fun fun fun fun fun fun


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

moral of the story: always check the cut of the meat


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Aaaaaaaa


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Do you ever wonder who Jack the Ripper was


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> moral of the story: always check the cut of the meat


^^^^


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Do you ever wonder who Jack the Ripper was


a dr. allegedly


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291133121820127233Ignorance is bliss


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> a dr. allegedly


oh neat


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Yes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Is it over


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Hey guys wanna hear more fun facts


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh neat


i gathered that info from an episode of pawn stars.

im a historian i know.


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Celeste please stop hiding


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hey guys wanna hear more fun facts


yeah


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

did you know the only deadly tree on the planet grows in the southern US?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i gathered that info from an episode of pawn stars.
> 
> im a historian i know.


i love that show and netflix has only one season


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hey guys wanna hear more fun facts


No because this is actually making me uncomfortable


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Oh..


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

"In the John Wayne G case there were so many bodies crammed underneath the house that the bodies melted together and the bones had to be sorted for more than 2 years to put together the full skeletons."
Fun puzzle

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



ohare01 said:


> No because this is actually making me uncomfortable


okie I'll stop now


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> "In the John Wayne G case there were so many bodies crammed underneath the house that the bodies melted together and the bones had to be sorted for more than 2 years to put together the full skeletons."
> Fun puzzle


STOP PLEASE


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> "In the John Wayne G case there were so many bodies crammed underneath the house that the bodies melted together and the bones had to be sorted for more than 2 years to put together the full skeletons."
> Fun puzzle


you know i was going to mention thats its pretty amazing how he was able to break out of prison twice, or was that ted bundy


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> did you know the only deadly tree on the planet grows in the southern US?


mom, I'm scared.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

sad because I kinda wanted to hear more


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> did you know the only deadly tree on the planet grows in the southern US?


There’s a nightmarish tree in Australia that has tiny venomous hairs that will sting you BAD and continue to do so for months if they get stuck


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> STOP PLEASE


E I'M SORRY DID YOU KNOW GIRAFFES CAN RUN AS FAST AS 35 MPH


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

but back to my fact the tree literally has acidic sap that burns the skin among other things


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

I might just leave the thread entirely for now


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Hm..


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Giraffes make flute-like sounds


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> but back to my fact the tree literally has acidic sap that burns the skin among other things


IM SCARED


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

WAIT I'LL POST MORE WHOLESOME FACTS


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

also the tree grows apples which are not good at all for consumtion


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Cows have best friends


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> IM SCARED


Grass technically has glass naturally embedded in it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Cows have best friends


Awww really? That's cute


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> WAIT I'LL POST MORE WHOLESOME FACTS


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

All parts of the tree contain strong toxins, some unidentified.[5] Its milky white sap contains phorbol and other skin irritants, producing strong allergic contact dermatitis.[6]

Standing beneath the tree during rain will cause blistering of the skin from mere contact with this liquid: even a small drop of rain with the milky substance in it will cause the skin to blister. The sap has also been known to damage the paint on cars.[7] Burning the tree may cause ocular injuries if the smoke reaches the eyes.[8] Contact with its milky sap (latex) produces bullous dermatitis, acute keratoconjunctivitis and possibly large corneal epithelial defects.[9]

Although the fruit is potentially fatal if eaten, no such occurrences have been reported in the modern literature.[10] Ingestion can produce severe gastroenteritis with bleeding, shock, and bacterial superinfection, as well as the potential for airway compromise due to edema.[11]

When ingested, the fruit is reportedly "pleasantly sweet" at first, with a subsequent "strange peppery feeling ... gradually progress[ing] to a burning, tearing sensation and tightness of the throat." Symptoms continue to worsen until the patient can "barely swallow solid food because of the excruciating pain and the feeling of a huge obstructing pharyngeal lump."[2]


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> also the tree grows apples which are not good at all for consumtion


Yup it’ll burn you just as bad as the tree ON THE INSIDE


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> also the tree grows apples which are not good at all for consumtion


WHYWHYWHYWHYWHYWHY


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yup it’ll burn you just as bad as the tree ON THE INSIDE


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> also the tree grows apples which are not good at all for consumtion


yum


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

The dude who voice Mickey Mouse married the voice actor for Minnie Mouse


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Poison apple


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

There’s a cute fuzzy cactus that actually hurts like all else if ya touch it and pieces easily detach


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Norway knighted a penguin


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> The dude who voice Mickey Mouse married the voice actor for Minnie Mouse


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

the trees grow in florida, but i doubt that surprises any of you given the fact that its the most floridian thing ever


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> The dude who voice Mickey Mouse married the voice actor for Minnie Mouse


Same as Karen and Spongebob

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> the trees grow in florida, but i doubt that surprises any of you given the fact that its the most floridian thing ever


oh. then I'm ok!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Octopi/Octopodes/Octopuses keep gardens


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Idk how much I tted today...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> the trees grow in florida, but i doubt that surprises any of you given the fact that its the most floridian thing ever


It’s called the manchineel and I think it also grows in the Caribbean


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Interesting...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

"A prison in Washington pairs up 'death row' shelter cats with select inmates as part of a rehabilitation program. It seems to be a pretty wonderful thing for both the inmates and the cats."


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> the trees grow in florida, but i doubt that surprises any of you given the fact that its the most floridian thing ever


HOLY **** I LIVE THERE


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> "A prison in Washington pairs up 'death row' shelter cats with select inmates as part of a rehabilitation program. It seems to be a pretty wonderful thing for both the inmates and the cats."


If the cats aren't killed it's a wholesome fact


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

This sign is one of the things keeping me from even contemplating cave diving


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Monkey's in Japan use can use coins to buy snacks from vending machines


----------



## Mick (Aug 5, 2020)

Good morning. o:


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Mick said:


> Good morning. o:


Good mornin'


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Mick said:


> Good morning. o:


Mornin’!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Mick said:


> Good morning. o:


I have a new avatar if you haven't noticed


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> HOLY **** I LIVE THERE


avoid this tree


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Looks like another episode of “ooga booga disturbing = funny i have the iq of a cereal box” occurred


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Morning

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Looks like another episode of “ooga booga disturbing = funny i have the iq of a cereal box” occurred


;;


----------



## Mick (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 299013This sign is one of the things keeping me from even contemplating cave diving



The whole idea behind cave diving sounds dumb to be honest. Whyyy would you swim into a place where you are not likely to be able to make a fast retreat and could potentially get stuck. What even is there to see except rocks. D:


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> avoid this tree
> View attachment 299014


That looks like a generic tree...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> That looks like a generic tree...


It's always the ones you don't expect


----------



## Mick (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I have a new avatar if you haven't noticed



I could tell, yes. I like this one more than the previous ones but I might be biased


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It's always the ones you don't expect


:C


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Mick said:


> The whole idea behind cave diving sounds dumb to be honest. Whyyy would you swim into a place where you are not likely to be able to make a fast retreat and could potentially get stuck. What even is there to see except rocks. D:


Nice to hear that from someone with diving experience. I’ve read WAY too many horror stories about dropping one thing lightly and then everything is blacked out by silt and things like it


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Yep..


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

aaaaaaaaa


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Anyways anyone want more cursed facts


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> aaaaaaaaa


N

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Anyways anyone want more cursed facts


i do


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Anyways anyone want more cursed facts


NO.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 5, 2020)

omg this thread is cute lol hi everyone


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Anyways anyone want more cursed facts


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> N
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020
> 
> ...


Then that’s what pms are for


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Then that’s what pms are for


^^^


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 299015


He said cursed FACTS not cursed IMAGES


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Mick said:


> I could tell, yes. I like this one more than the previous ones but I might be biased


It's Jebediah, cause everyone likes Jeb


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> He said cursed FACTS not cursed IMAGES


lmfao


----------



## Mick (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Nice to hear that from someone with diving experience. I’ve read WAY too many horror stories about dropping one thing lightly and then everything is blacked out by silt and things like it



Exactly. Back at the aquarium we had a strict "no diving under anything that could fall" rule because you really don't want to get injured or even stuck underwater. Imagine that, not being able to get back out of a cave... At most you have like two hours of air with you and then it's just ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

kk
Gentoo penguins propose with pebbles

"There is a program that makes prison inmates responsible for training and raising seeing-eye dogs. Many reported that they felt like they were making amends for their past actions by working with the puppies."

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020

I


Your Local Wild Child said:


> He said cursed FACTS not cursed IMAGES


 got those too


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Lots of interesting facts


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Jacob said:


> omg this thread is cute lol hi everyone


hi


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Anyways anyone want more cursed facts


 N O


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

remember kiddies, don't mess with Zuka


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> He said cursed FACTS not cursed IMAGES


i must have my fun before i inevitably go inactive due to college


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

k I got wholesome stuff

I once saved my sister from drowning


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Mick said:


> Exactly. Back at the aquarium we had a strict "no diving under anything that could fall" rule because you really don't want to get injured or even stuck underwater. Imagine that, not being able to get back out of a cave... At most you have like two hours of air with you and then it's just ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


I’ve also heard that once you get past a certain depth or a certain oxygen level ya start to go loopy...ya no underwater caves are gorgeous but use something like a drone


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> k I got wholesome stuff
> 
> I once saved my sister from drowning


bless you


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Good


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

I'm out of facts


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

time to plaster gifs all over my sig


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i must have my fun before i inevitably go inactive due to college


;-;
I will miss you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> time to plaster gifs all over my sig


yes
yes amazing


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> k I got wholesome stuff
> 
> I once saved my sister from drowning


Ironic, i almost drowned


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

ill probably be heading off next week, need to get my sleep schedule and wake up times all set back up


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Ok then...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

"There are fences in Germany that protect migrating frogs and keep them safe on the road."
Thanks Germany doing God's work


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yes
> yes amazing


ah the gifmaster themself


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ah the gifmaster themself


I'm stealing that
that's my new title


----------



## Mick (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ve also heard that once you get past a certain depth or a certain oxygen level ya start to go loopy...ya no underwater caves are gorgeous but use something like a drone



This is true. It depends on the person but it generally starts happening at around 100ft already with regular air in the tanks & it's like getting drunk. Which is again not a good thing. Heard stories like someone digging into the sand, trying to go down instead of up. I agree that we should let the robots do the exploring


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Ironic, i almost drowned


When did this happen and why have you never told me


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Diving looks cool, but there’s a lot of risks..


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm stealing that
> that's my new title


k


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> k


I did larceny


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Me when I realize I can use all of my saved blackpink gifs


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

i too would litter my sig with gifs if the tables weren't so much work


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Me when I realize I can use all of my saved blackpink gifs


Imgbb is a blessing


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Imgbb is a blessing


^


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Idk what gifs to use and besides I might just take it down a few days later.
I’ve done it in the beginning, but only lasted for 2 days


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ^


imgur for you lmao


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Making gifs are fun


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

I should get into making gifs someday


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> imgur for you lmao


I use imgbb for my sig lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

How do you make gifs lmao

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



ohare01 said:


> I use imgbb for my sig lol


*why not imgur*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> How do you make gifs lmao
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020
> 
> ...


Cause it doesn't work


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Making gifs are fun


i honestly have no idea how to, theres probably a video to gif converter out here somewhere. i should look for it lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

I have to relearn a ton of natural diys on Evwirt


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Yeah...


----------



## Mick (Aug 5, 2020)

Jacob said:


> omg this thread is cute lol hi everyone



Oh, hello!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

*waits for fso to answer question*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Jacob said:


> omg this thread is cute lol hi everyone


Hai! Didn’t see ya come in!


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Well hello there


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

seastar liked my post suggesting to burn a body


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

What


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> seastar liked my post suggesting to burn a body


Seastar Wut


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Yep..


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

me and the boys having a ghost party


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Looks cool


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 299019
> me and the boys having a ghost party


I’m living tho


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m living tho


The sooner you die the sooner you’re invited


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar pls I have a family


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> The sooner you die the sooner you’re invited


O.O


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for those who aren't in our conversation


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> The sooner you die the sooner you’re invited


Yea hopefully not for a long time


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea hopefully not for a long time


*silent laughter*


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> for those who aren't in our conversation


what are you even doing


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> what are you even doing


nothing


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *silent laughter*


Uhh...should I be worried..?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Uhh...should I be worried..?


_probably_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

What is happening I was gone for 5 minutes


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

im worried about how he's laughing silently


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> for those who aren't in our conversation


It's so good


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What is happening I was gone for 5 minutes


I don't know, what is happening?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I don't know, what is happening?


_*stuff*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> im worried about how he's laughing silently


Me too, especially since I’m a deer right now


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What is happening I was gone for 5 minutes


*HAVING A GHOST PARTY AT 3 AM CHALLENGE! (GONE WRONG)*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *HAVING A GHOST PARTY AT 3 AM CHALLENGE! (GONE WRONG)*


wowie


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *HAVING A GHOST PARTY AT 3 AM CHALLENGE! (GONE WRONG)*


(MY HOUSE BURNED DOWN)


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *HAVING A GHOST PARTY AT 3 AM CHALLENGE! (GONE WRONG)*


*(PARTY ROCK IN THE HOUSE TONIGHT??)*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> *(PARTY ROCK IN THE HOUSE TONIGHT??)*


*(I GOT POSSESSED PLEASE SEND HELP I AM BEGGING YOU)*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *HAVING A GHOST PARTY AT 3 AM CHALLENGE! (GONE WRONG)*


*(WATCH TO THE END)*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *(I GOT POSSESSED PLEASE SEND HELP I AM BEGGING YOU)*


this made me laugh


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *(I GOT POSSESSED PLEASE SEND HELP I AM BEGGING YOU)*


*(JUST WALK IT OFF BRO)*


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

I could hear the party house song for a bit now


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

*whats up guys it's enxssi back with another banger video *dabs* today we're going to host a party at 3 am guys. however this is not going to be a normal party guys. this is going to be a ghost party guys at 3 am guys so if you don't know guys dude guys man guys dude*


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Cool party
Be there 3am k thx


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *whats up guys it's enxssi back with another banger video *dabs* today we're going to host a party at 3 am guys. however this is not going to be a normal party guys. this is going to be a ghost party guys at 3 am guys so if you don't know guys dude guys man guys dude*


_Did you invite my skeleton_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

My internet just died


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Ouch


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *whats up guys it's enxssi back with another banger video *dabs* today we're going to host a party at 3 am guys. however this is not going to be a normal party guys. this is going to be a ghost party guys at 3 am guys so if you don't know guys dude guys man guys dude*


*BUT FIRST SUPPORT ME ON PATREON, AND THIS CHALLENGE IS SPONSORED BY RAID SHADOW LEGENDS*


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Did you invite my skeleton_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *whats up guys it's enxssi back with another banger video *dabs* today we're going to host a party at 3 am guys. however this is not going to be a normal party guys. this is going to be a ghost party guys at 3 am guys so if you don't know guys dude guys man guys dude*


*But first a message from our sponsor-Raid Shadow Legends*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *BUT FIRST SUPPORT ME ON PATREON, AND THIS CHALLENGE IS SPONSORED BY RAID SHADOW LEGENDS*


Today's video is sponsored by Raid Shadow Legends, one of the biggest mobile role-playing games of 2019 and it's totally free! Currently almost 10 million users have joined Raid over the last six months, and it's one of the most impressive games in its class with detailed models, environments and smooth 60 frames per second animations! All the champions in the game can be customized with unique gear that changes your strategic buffs and abilities! The dungeon bosses have some ridiculous skills of their own and figuring out the perfect party and strategy to overtake them's a lot of fun! Currently with over 300,000 reviews, Raid has almost a perfect score on the Play Store! The community is growing fast and the highly anticipated new faction wars feature is now live, you might even find my squad out there in the arena! It's easier to start now than ever with rates program for new players you get a new daily login reward for the first 90 days that you play in the game! So what are you waiting for? Go to the video description, click on the special links and you'll get 50,000 silver and a free epic champion as part of the new player program to start your journey! Good luck and I'll see you there!


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

gotcha


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


>


invite Valentina Kerman
she died in a rocket crash


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Sponsored by TBT


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> seastar liked my post suggesting to burn a body





Your Local Wild Child said:


> Seastar Wut


Uhhhh that wasn't serious-


ohare01 said:


> Seastar pls I have a family


Wait, what?


FreeHelium said:


> what are you even doing


Kurb sent her back to the lab.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *BUT FIRST SUPPORT ME ON PATREON, AND THIS CHALLENGE IS SPONSORED BY RAID SHADOW LEGENDS*


_*ALRIGHT GUYS SO YOU KNOW I DO NOT SUPPORT NECROMANCY SO TODAY WE ARE GOING TO SUMMON GHOSTS FOR THE MOST #LIT GHOST RAVE EVER *whip nae nae**_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 299032 gotcha


Life is pain.
Just pain.


----------



## Mick (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> *But first a message from our sponsor-Raid Shadow Legends*



*skips ahead 30 seconds*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Today's video is sponsored by Raid Shadow Legends, one of the biggest mobile role-playing games of 2019 and it's totally free! Currently almost 10 million users have joined Raid over the last six months, and it's one of the most impressive games in its class with detailed models, environments and smooth 60 frames per second animations! All the champions in the game can be customized with unique gear that changes your strategic buffs and abilities! The dungeon bosses have some ridiculous skills of their own and figuring out the perfect party and strategy to overtake them's a lot of fun! Currently with over 300,000 reviews, Raid has almost a perfect score on the Play Store! The community is growing fast and the highly anticipated new faction wars feature is now live, you might even find my squad out there in the arena! It's easier to start now than ever with rates program for new players you get a new daily login reward for the first 90 days that you play in the game! So what are you waiting for? Go to the video description, click on the special links and you'll get 50,000 silver and a free epic champion as part of the new player program to start your journey! Good luck and I'll see you there!


I’ve been banished from Raid Shadow Legends so I have to pass


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Watch me whip
That part is back in my head 
help


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

*uploads the video with #dead*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Mick said:


> *skips ahead 30 seconds*


*more like 2-3 minutes*


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

I can hear the beginning of the song now help


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *uploads the video with #dead*


#posessed #pleasehelp #icantleavethisparty
#theyhavetrappedmeinthisparty


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*ALRIGHT GUYS SO YOU KNOW I DO NOT SUPPORT NECROMANCY SO TODAY WE ARE GOING TO SUMMON GHOSTS FOR THE MOST #LIT GHOST RAVE EVER *whip nae nae**_


_this is the most cringey thing you have ever said_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *uploads the video with #dead*


*plus a dozen hashtags of famous youtubers*


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Add clickbait hashtags for more views


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Add clickbait hashtags for more views


#DEAD #GHOST #FART #LOGANPAUL


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> #posessed #pleasehelp #icantleavethisparty
> #theyhavetrappedmeinthisparty


#ohgodijustwanttoseemyfamily


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

#ohno


----------



## Mick (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> *more like 2-3 minutes*



True. I usually keep skipping until I see the video gets back to the point. I know about Raid, I wasn't going to play it the first time, and I'm definitely not downloading it now haha


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

#England #Cool #Party #Noendparty #Amazing #Ghost


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> #ohgodijustwanttoseemyfamily


#iamscared #pleasesendhelp #enxssiwhy #iaminpain #freemefromthismortalcoil


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

the thumbnails like
ghost???
 ➡ ⬅


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

#party #3AMchallenge


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> #ohno


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> My internet just died


to the ghost party it goes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> the thumbnails like
> ➡ ⬅


Don’t forget the word “ghost?” written in bold


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

So... uh... What's happening here?


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

*#Ghost*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> #iamscared #pleasesendhelp #enxssiwhy #iaminpain #freemefromthismortalcoil


#ihaveseenhorrorsnohumanshouldeversee #quickbeforetheycome #ifeelmyskeletonsprouting


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Don’t forget the word “ghost?” written in bold


and red
and #trending somewhere in the title


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 299036


#ohlookaraccoonisheretoo


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> #ihaveseenhorrorsnohumanshouldeversee #quickbeforetheycome #ifeelmyskeletonsprouting


#why #painandsuffering #ijustwanttoleave #iwanttoseemyfamily #iamscared


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

What if it was a thing 
Like an actual video


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> So... uh... What's happening here?


nothing


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Hmm... ghosts...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What if it was a thing
> Like an actual video


Oh no


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Ghost party at 3am


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

I wouldn’t mind a ghost rave


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

3 AM challenge called Barney the Dinosaur (GONE WRONG)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

_*Aha




*_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

ghost party? perfect for me i hate crowds


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Ghost party with neon


----------



## Mick (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I wouldn’t mind a ghost rave



Did someone say rave??


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> ghost party? perfect for me i hate crowds


You should go to a silent disco


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> ghost party? perfect for me i hate crowds


It’s like a basement reunion but after Kurb drinks his angry juice


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> It’s like a basement reunion but after Kurb drinks his angry juice


kurb isn't a threat


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Amazing
Commemorative photo with island reps

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020

We doing cup song again


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> kurb isn't a threat


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

No this is just signifying i am a threat


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

i literally can whisper something into kurbs ear and its over


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Mick said:


> Did someone say rave??


Colorized footage of Cracker Barrel beach once September hits Evwirt


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

then i hit him with the rko


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i literally can whisper something into kurbs ear and its over


do it


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Hearing cup song gives me memories of 2015...
I miss that year as well...


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> do it


_h e y how you doin lil mama lemme whisper in your ear_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _h e y how you doin lil mama lemme whisper in your ear_


no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _h e y how you doin lil mama lemme whisper in your ear_


That’s cursed


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _h e y how you doin lil mama lemme whisper in your ear_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Hhhhhhhhhh okay the video I posted gave me weird nostalgia or something.

So... we're having a party or something now?


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

What


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hhhhhhhhhh okay the video I posted gave me weird nostalgia or something.
> 
> So... we're having a party or something now?


yes


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Oh boy, a party!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

@FrogslimeOfficial your title is even more cursed than me


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

3am ghost party


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

theres a gif of what id do to kurb but i can't compress it enough to post it feelsbadman


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> 3am ghost party


It's only 10:51 PM for me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> @FrogslimeOfficial your title is even more cursed than me


thanks I need some extra cash


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

I’m hosting a ghost party at witching hour who’s coming


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

HHeLiBeBCNO
What comes next?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I’m hosting a ghost party at witching hour who’s coming


Hmm???


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I’m hosting a ghost party at witching hour who’s coming


Me
I'm in the mood to be possessed


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> theres a gif of what id do to kurb but i can't compress it enough to post it feelsbadman


discord it to me


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> HHeLiBeBCNO
> What comes next?



death


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I’m hosting a ghost party at witching hour who’s coming


Not me I don’t want to be trapped as a deer


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> death


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> HHeLiBeBCNO
> What comes next?


Okay King George


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Me
> I'm in the mood to be possessed


Wait.
N o
I'd rather be possessed by my Octoling friend


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wait.
> N o
> I'd rather be possessed by my Octoling friend


to be possessed someone has to be a ghost
*click*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> to be possessed someone has to be a ghost
> *click*


Uhhh- I didn't mean that literally... *runs*


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

love watching this empty arena hockey

every time they swear (which is very often) they distort the audio and it sounds like jojo sfx, its cursed


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> to be possessed someone has to be a ghost
> *click*


_That was either clicking on the video or a gun_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

__





						The church of globgogabgalab
					

Im putting together a cult. We are the loyal followers of his greatness, The Globgogabgalab. Comment if you want to join.



					www.belltreeforums.com
				



Apparently cults aren't a new thing in the basement


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Um


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uhhh- I didn't mean that literally... *runs*


ya can't run from people who are trying to help you
_you ran from the lab who were trying to help you do you not understand that good people exist_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember that guy


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and now thats gonna get locked cus someones going to reply to it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

They predated us


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> and now thats gonna get locked cus someones going to reply to it


Oh no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I remember that guy


I wish I didn't


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I wish I didn't


what did he do


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Me
> *I'm in the mood* to be possessed


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what did he do


Groove


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what did he do


exist


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> exist


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ya can't run from people who are trying to help you
> _you ran from the lab who were trying to help you do you not understand that good people exist_


*You're trying to turn me into a ghost*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


>


no

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020

I hate that emoji


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


>


what are you implying


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 5, 2020)

_He’s a phantom_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/9hS875q


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Enxssi what are you implying


_if she tries anything she's done for_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> https://imgur.com/a/9hS875q


thats what i sent kurbo

thats what id do to him


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *You're trying to turn me into a ghost*


well regardless you ran from the person who was trying to help you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


>


Wait does that dude have a Promare pfp


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


>


How do i dislike


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _if she tries anything she's done for_


Wha-


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Ok why did my post get deleted
I wasn't bypassing the forum censor ffs


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wait does that dude have a Promare pfp


thats kamina lol
from gurren lagann, legendary anime would recommend


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ok why did my post get deleted
> I wasn't bypassing the forum censor ffs


Mine was, too.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wha-


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Enxssi what are you implying


yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> thats kamina lol
> from gurren lagann, legendary anime would recommend


Uh I meant that totally


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

My eye hurts ow


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> yes


No, Enxssi.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

that moment where your whole aesthetic changes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> yes


if I can join the ghost party then take me away
a secret plaaaace
a sweet escaaaaape


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

I don’t like where this is going...


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Uh I meant that totally


both gl and promare were made by the same guys and promare guy looks pretty much like him so its a reasonable assumption


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> if I can join the ghost party then take me away
> a secret plaaaace
> a sweet escaaaaape


uhhhh
my mind lmao


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> uhhhh
> my mind lmao


where's your mind


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Someone who doesn't know wakfu/bp caption all of my gifs


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

I used to have a Kirby OC that was a ghost so hmmm


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t like where this is going...





Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t like where this is going...





Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t like where this is going...





Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t like where this is going...


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 299051


kurbmit


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> where's your mind


gutter


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 6, 2020)

*is lurking but accidentally laughs*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Someone who doesn't know wakfu/bp caption all of my gifs


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

@Kurb since you posted a kermit i gotta link you my server thats almost at 8k wait until you see this


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> if I can join the ghost party then take me away
> a secret plaaaace
> a sweet escaaaaape


_I’ve got to meet you by tomorrow nooon, and cut through all this red tape. At a bar called O’Malley’s where we’ll plaaaaan our escape_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *is lurking but accidentally laughs*


Funny funny


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Someone who doesn't know wakfu/bp caption all of my gifs


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wha-





Kurb said:


> well regardless you ran from the person who was trying to help you


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

So... uh... What exactly is going on?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> .


I need to think
Do to K-Pop idols training from a young age, this one doesn't know how magnets work


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _I’ve got to meet you by tomorrow nooon, and cut through all this red tape. At a bar called O’Malley’s where we’ll plaaaaan our escape_


Ohh it's a song?
why did my mind go to the gutter


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Can we get a ra ra rasputin in the chat


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

"yes" "yes" "child" "yes"


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> .


They tried to kill me previously-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ohh it's a song?
> why did my mind go to the gutter


fish it out


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

The entire thread when Enxssi replied with


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> So... uh... What exactly is going on?


Possible ghost party that I can’t go to cuz I’m cursed to stay in the woods so imma stay enjoy the night and dry some of my catches


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I need to think
> Do to K-Pop idols training from a young age, this one doesn't know how magnets work


k what else


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> They tried to kill me previously-


people change


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ohh it's a song?
> why did my mind go to the gutter


_Yeah but we were singing two different songs lmao_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> The entire thread when Enxssi replied withView attachment 299060


yes
that emoji is the bane of my existence


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> people change


....What about you then?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020



Seastar said:


> ....What about you then?


not everyone changes
but people can still change


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> k what else



Green man sprays fluids from fingers

Sun Wu-Kong going to fight the gods (16th century, colorized)

Swiggity Swooty


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020
> 
> 
> not everyone changes
> but people can still change


LMFAO


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> yes
> that emoji is the bane of my existence


idk when the woman says "  " i wince


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> LMFAO


❇🈂🈂Ⓜ⚜


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Green man sprays fluids from fingers
> 
> Sun Wu-Kong going to fight the gods (16th century, colorized)
> 
> Swiggity Swooty


amazing


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> not everyone changes
> but people can still change


Yeah, that's not very reassuring.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Green man sprays fluids from fingers
> 
> Sun Wu-Kong going to fight the gods (16th century, colorized)
> 
> Swiggity Swooty


this is so perfect I can't correct you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

If we're talking about emojis we hate can we talk about (;


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Yeah, that's not very reassuring.


you knew he was trying to help you
if you deny help then maybe you deserve the pain


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> idk when the woman says "  " i wince


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

and  are the undisputed tag team champions of good emoji


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> and  are the undisputed tag team champions of good emoji


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> you knew he was trying to help you
> if you deny help then maybe you deserve the pain


No, I'm suspicious of him.


----------



## Mick (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man I almost forgot about the globgogabgalab. Why did you have to remind me. D:

I'd say this current cult has been vastly more successful. ^^


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Just got warned Keepo


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

all cat emojis are cringe


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

I hate this emoji


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I hate this emoji


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 299064


NO


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Also this one
Why


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> all cat emojis are cringe


i have a very cursed individual i interact with on a near daily basis who loves to use those.
i will send kurb some excerpts of his astounding cringe factor


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> NO


I have more cursed emoji


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

I'm not really a fan of emojis anyway


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Also this one
> Why


I don't know
 are some bad ones


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I have more cursed emoji
> View attachment 299065


Kill it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

tbh I assumed you would all call my second gif green deadpool


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Just got warned Keepo


also this


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I have more cursed emoji
> View attachment 299065


the booty inspector


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm not really a fan of emojis anyway


Some are good tho
 is a favorite


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> tbh I assumed you would all call my second gif green deadpool


Nah Deadpoopl ripped him off


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> the booty inspector


I hate this thread


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> tbh I assumed you would all call my second gif green deadpool


It feels like it belongs on Ben 10


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I hate this thread


I have a love hate relationship with it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I have a love hate relationship with it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Pain


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

i am the ultimate double standard of the basement

sometimes nice and supportive
other times cursed and disruptive


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Nah Deadpoopl ripped him off





Seastar said:


> It feels like it belongs on Ben 10


1. It's a girl 
2. Don't say such insulting words seastar


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i am the ultimate double standard of the basement
> 
> sometimes nice and supportive
> other times cursed and disruptive


Me too


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Me too


when are you ever supportive


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Pain


no please
 help


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> when are you ever supportive


sometimes


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> 1. It's a girl
> 2. Don't say such insulting words seastar


Oh... sorry.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> sometimes


wrong


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

seastar cat


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

why is this from wattpad


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> seastar cat


Wrong eyebrows


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh... sorry.


nah it's fine


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wrong eyebrows


Close enough


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 299070
> why is this from wattpad


Um


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

How cursed am I (not counting my actual curses)?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Um


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 299070
> why is this from wattpad


wattpad is a place i comtemplated getting cursed hunger games pics from, consider yourselves lucky i decided against it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> wattpad is a place i comtemplated getting cursed hunger games pics from, consider yourselves lucky i decided against it


oh no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> wattpad is a place i comtemplated getting cursed hunger games pics from, consider yourselves lucky i decided against it


Uh

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020



ohare01 said:


> oh no


^^^^^


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

those are some crazy woodchips


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> How cursed am I (not counting my actual curses)?


Wait, we're asking how cursed people are?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

i had some safe images too, like the hopkins one


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wait, we're asking how cursed people are?


I'd say I'm not at all but-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Can we burn fanfiction?
Like actually I'm tired of seeing random fanfictions that are 

(Person) x reader


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 299075


look its me at 2am


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i had some safe images too, like the hopkins one


...if that’s your definition of safe I don’t wanna go there


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Can we burn fanfiction?
> Like actually I'm tired of seeing random fanfictions that are
> 
> (Person) x reader


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Can we burn fanfiction?
> Like actually I'm tired of seeing random fanfictions that are
> 
> (Person) x reader


When I search for Jotaro one of the results is Jotaro x reader-
please stop-


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

hopkins x reader


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Can we burn fanfiction?
> Like actually I'm tired of seeing random fanfictions that are
> 
> (Person) x reader


Yeah, I'm not going to be giving any romance plots to my OCs


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

I don’t mind fanfics but I’m REALLY not into any romance fics


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Can we burn fanfiction?
> Like actually I'm tired of seeing random fanfictions that are
> 
> (Person) x reader


...oh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> hopkins x reader


No


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

they say sub > dub but what about that one ghost stories dub


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ...oh


Don't tell me-


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ...oh


?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> they say sub > dub but what about that one ghost stories dub


I loved that


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 299077


What was it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 299077


Wait huh?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> they say sub > dub but what about that one ghost stories dub


the exception to the rule


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Don't tell me-


No no jk I don't actually lmao


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What was it


violence Keepo


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Yeah, I'm not going to be giving any romance plots to my OCs


good


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> No no jk I don't actually lmao


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> No no jk I don't actually lmao


Good


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 299077


Kurb is a criminal.
I KNEW IT.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> KURB IS A CRIMINAL GUYS


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

You're doing something wrong if you're getting warnings. I've never gotten one.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What was it


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Kurb is a criminal.
> I KNEW IT.


he's just bad at hiding the evidence


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> he's just bad at hiding the evidence


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You're doing something wrong if you're getting warnings. I've never gotten one.


:0


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Good


ok ok but what if I did


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What was it


.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

ive gotten a post deleted, but never gotten a warning


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You're doing something wrong if you're getting warnings. I've never gotten one.


I have
Most of them are censor bypassing


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

??


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy you liked the post but didn't answer


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

I’ve only gotten a deleted post.
That was it, no warnings though


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

ive had a few

all but one are from years ago though.

im a changed man


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 6, 2020)

Just a question...
If it says 2/2 will you get banned after another
_I mean no reason just curious __ahahahah oh no_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Saltyy you liked the post but didn't answer


Saltyy I'm scared


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

you know wat? i think im gonna keep the ghost characters


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Just a question...
> If it says 2/2 will you get banned after another
> _I mean no reason just curious __ahh_


Idk


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

I got one but I was being a doof and acknowledged it in the end


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Is there anyone who has no warnings like me?
Just curious


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Saltyy I'm scared


Seriously tho Saltyy what happened

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020

Where's everyone


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Seriously tho Saltyy what happened
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020
> 
> Where's everyone


saltyy's fineeeee


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

at the ghost party


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Oh god this really was all a dream

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020

oh wait


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

also pAGE 800 BABEY


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

I need a proper signature, but what would it be?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> also pAGE 800 BABEY


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

where's saltyy oh my god


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Page 800!


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

Page 1000 by the end of the month?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

801


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

saltyy dissolved


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Yay


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Page 1000 by the end of the month?


nah, by the 15th


----------



## Mick (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Page 1000 by the end of the month?



Lol probably before the end of the week


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy just up and poofed oh no oh god I shouldn't have said that I probably scared her off


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 6, 2020)

Nevermind.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> saltyy dissolved





Clockwise said:


> Yay


wow i can't believe clockwise said this


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> wow i can't believe clockwise said this


No I meant 800 pages
my bad


----------



## Mick (Aug 6, 2020)

Imagine having the first post on an 800+ page thread, this is too much power, what do I even do with it



Rosie977 said:


> Nevermind.
> 
> Sodium we're worried



Also is that a new profile picture? I like it


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> No I meant 800 pages
> my bad


On no you’re gonna have a cancel party dedicated to you


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

This thread just keeps going fast.
So I may make mistakes


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

everybody gangsta til sodium chloride just up and leaves


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Mick said:


> Imagine having the first post on an 800+ page thread, this is too much power, what do I even do with it
> 
> 
> 
> Also is that a new profile picture? I like it


Use it to power your next mission


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> On no you’re gonna have a cancel party dedicated to you


?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

ong god


----------



## Mick (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Use it to power your next mission



That is an excellent idea. I'll just need to figure out how


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 6, 2020)

Mick said:


> Imagine having the first post on an 800+ page thread, this is too much power, what do I even do with it
> 
> 
> 
> Also is that a new profile picture? I like it


Thanks all powerful one! : D
It's Makoto, just another anime character.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

_what is going on
I was gone for 3 minutes_


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Chaos


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Thanks all powerful one! : D
> It's Makoto, just another anime character.


i know it's a different character, but
n a e g i


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _what is going on
> I was gone for 3 minutes_


Saltyy went missing coincidentally after I posted


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

ahhhhh

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Saltyy went missing coincidentally after I posted


She's alive she's posting in our group chat


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Are we pulling another Kurb incident


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ahhhhh
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020
> 
> ...


ohhhh k


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Are we pulling another Kurb incident


yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Are we pulling another Kurb incident


Let's all jump out of a tree


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Are we pulling another Kurb incident


_*We do not speak of that*_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Let's all jump out of a tree


LMAO

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020



Enxssi said:


> _*We do not speak of that*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Did I scare saltyy off


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

Time for a murder mystery


----------



## Pinkshade (Aug 6, 2020)

I was gone for like a day you all really just went “haha thread speed go brrrrr”


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I was gone for like a day you all really just went “haha thread speed go brrrrr”


I forgot you existed whoops


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I was gone for like a day you all really just went “haha thread speed go brrrrr”


yes


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i know it's a different character, but
> n a e g i


unless i'm wrong and it is makoto naegi???////???


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Did I scare saltyy off


I went to fix my sig


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I forgot you existed whoops


LMAO


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I went to fix my sig


oh
oh
ignore everything


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Let's all jump out of a tree


I’ve done that while in Evwirt. 2/10 would not recommend


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I forgot you existed whoops


~_Me logging onto TBT the next day_


----------



## Pinkshade (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I forgot you existed whoops


_Wow I thought we were friends_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh
> oh
> ignore everything


Kurb incident 2.0


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I was gone for like a day you all really just went “haha thread speed go brrrrr”


Yup!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _Wow I thought we were friends_


omg I didn't know I had a friend


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

This threads going faster than the roach in my room


----------



## Pinkshade (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> omg I didn't know I had a friend


_*Not anymore clearly :c*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Also @Pinkshade I got a new deer plush


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _Wow I thought we were friends_


best friends has 11 letters but so does back stabber


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> ~_Me logging onto TBT the next day_


Don't worry I couldn't forget you


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

slowly making my sig starting to love it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _*Not anymore clearly :c*_


darn guess I'm back to hunting for more


----------



## Pinkshade (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Also @Pinkshade I got a new deer plush


SHOW IT TO ME *NOW*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> This threads going faster than the roach in my room


Oh no

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> darn guess I'm back to hunting for more


But what about me


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

did i ever mention that i triggered krub with a video with thunder today


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Oh no
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020
> 
> ...


you consider me a friend?


----------



## Pinkshade (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Oh no
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020
> 
> ...


Bad friend don’t fall into the trap :c


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

HOLDNIP DJDDNXSCDN HUYS OM THERZ A


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Don't worry I couldn't forget you


I meant me forgetting about some people but i guess it also goes vice versa


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> This threads going faster than the roach in my room


haha roach go brrrr


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you consider me a friend?


yes that's why your in my shoutouts


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> HOLDNIP DJDDNXSCDN HUYS OM THERZ A


Did you have a stroke


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

HOLYG CCRFRFES


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> haha roach go brrrr


If he confesses all his sins i might spare him


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> SHOW IT TO ME *NOW*


It’s my new pfp for when I’m a deer.

the tag called it a “dear” so it’s already Vrisnem approved


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I meant me forgetting about some people but i guess it also goes vice versa


_wowie_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> yes that's why your in my shoutouts


oh yeah it's just that I'm not good at making friends


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh yeah it's just that I'm not good at making friends


aww well you can consider me a friend ^^


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Chaos returns


----------



## Pinkshade (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s my new pfp for when I’m a deer.
> 
> the tag called it a “dear” so it’s already Vrisnem approved


_not to be dramatic or anything 
*But I love it so much*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

NO NIOOO


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> did i ever mention that i triggered krub with a video with thunder today


bruh


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _wowie_


_Either nobody knows me or someone remembers me as the hatching skeleton guy, or the JoJo brainrot guy, no in between any of those_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

look at all that mushy sentiment going around

i consider you guys to be interesting chaotic people who make the forum fun
thank you for your service


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

No problem,
but im not special


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> look at all that mushy sentiment going around
> 
> i consider you guys to be interesting chaotic people who make the forum fun
> thank you for your service


De Nada


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> look at all that mushy sentiment going around
> 
> i consider you guys to be interesting chaotic people who make the forum fun
> thank you for your service


Prego


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Aaaa fast thread


----------



## Chris (Aug 6, 2020)

Please make sure your posts are coherent so that others can understand them, thank you!


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Ok then


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Aaaa fast thread


Faster than the speed of soooound


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Either nobody knows me or someone remembers me as the hatching skeleton guy, or the JoJo brainrot guy, no in between any of those_


_wowie x2
and I know you as my best friend and the love of my life ^^_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh yeah it's just that I'm not good at making friends


also don't be so hard on yourself, as long as you be yourself you'll find your people

thats my wholesome for the day


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Yes of course


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

The conversation’s subject before i can say anything


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

sorry


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> The conversation’s subject before i can say anything
> View attachment 299095


LMFAO


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> De Nada


"give nothing"
ok


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Yep...


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _wowie x2
> and I know you as my best friend and the love of my life ^^_


aww i know and ilyt


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Please make sure your posts are coherent so that others can understand them, thank you!


Ah okay prego is the Italian word for you’re welcome but I know that might not be common knowledge


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> aww i know and ilyt


<3


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

I guess we have to stay in English then


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ah okay prego is the Italian word for you’re welcome but I know that might not be common knowledge


I thought of that spaghetti sauce


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I guess we have to stay in English then


Hola


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Time to grind for diys again....
My thing is almost finished...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I thought of that spaghetti sauce


Well it is an Italian dish so they went with an Italian word


----------



## Chris (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ah okay prego is the Italian word for you’re welcome but I know that might not be common knowledge



Your post wasn't one of the ones I was referring to.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Hello. I left to eat chocolate and the thread jumped up several pages.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I guess we have to stay in English then



*llora en español*


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

anyways im going to engage in slumber

i will rise from the crypt at a random time tomorrow


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hello. I left to eat chocolate and the thread jumped up several pages.


It jumped 18 pages in 2 hours when I was asleep


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

It goes fast


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

i love my sig so much


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

It’s cool


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It jumped 18 pages in 2 hours when I was asleep


Time to beat that record


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Bruh I have wakfu and kpop I love it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Tomato sauce is something like salsa di pomodoro in Italian. I learned that in my Italian course. That day was the day that ruined the word salsa for me


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

i should start posting in other threads i really want a birthstone for this month even though my birthday isn't in august


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

I bet that we reached page 911 or something by the end of tomorrow  when we were at 711 and we're going at a good pace

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> "give nothing"
> ok


Wait isn't that "thank you"


----------



## Chris (Aug 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I guess we have to stay in English then


We do require all posts to be in English on TBT, yes. The odd simple word here and there is fine mind!


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I bet that we reached page 911 or something by the end of tomorrow  when we were at 711 and we're going at a good pace


page 911 you say


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Possibly by tomorrow is 900


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> page 911 you say


*no*


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> page 911 you say


_oh no_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> page 911 you say


We better hurry so we can arrest Kurb for his war crimes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> page 911 you say


CALL THE COPS


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Lets do something then


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> We better hurry so we can arrest Kurb for his war crimes


i have him detained. you can have him when we get there


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

i once pocket dialled 911 once, bad time


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> We better hurry so we can arrest Kurb for his war crimes


LMAO


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> We do require all posts to be in English on TBT, yes. The odd simple word here and there is fine mind!


I just have to say my favorite word in Italian: the word for the wrench is “chiave Inglese”, which roughly translates to “English key”. There’s something oddly hilarious about it.


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Wikihow images


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 299100


_are Jotaro stans fine?_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

I love WikiHow


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

i was in a kpop twitter gc once

man did they hate me and the fact that my ex added me to it, all i did was say kpoop and post cursed images

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I love WikiHow
> View attachment 299101


how to get over an anime addict is my favourite


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i was in a kpop twitter gc once
> 
> man did they hate me and the fact that my ex added me to it, all i did was say kpoop and post cursed images


Ah, yes, I wonder why they hate you.


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

What if someone trolls a kpop discord


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Please forgive me but I know nothing of Kpop


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ah, yes, I wonder why they hate you.


probably the "what my toilet bowl water sees" image


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> probably the "what my toilet bowl water sees" image


Can you not please just the thought of it is cursed


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What if someone trolls a kpop discord


You'll get attacked then banned, most likely.

Hey, speaking of, I should speedrun how fast I can get banned on YanDev's Disc.


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

I know nothing about kpop and its not really my interest


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ah, yes, I wonder why they hate you.


LMFAO


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

how to assert your dominance via whale noises


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I know nothing about kpop and its not really my interest


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> You'll get attacked then banned, most likely.
> 
> Hey, speaking of, I should speedrun how fast I can get banned on YanDev's Disc.



0, change your username to thingchalice


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> probably the "what my toilet bowl water sees" image


BRUH NOOOOO

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> 0, change your username to thingchalice


No no, literally just exist


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> You'll get attacked then banned, most likely.
> 
> Hey, speaking of, I should speedrun how fast I can get banned on YanDev's Disc.


I, EvaX, humbly submit a toast to Nicholas Alexander


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> 0, change your username to thingchalice


You have to subscribe to his Twitch to access it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

I think we got cursed freehelium tonight


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> BRUH NOOOOO


_do I want to know man_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> BRUH NOOOOO
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020
> 
> ...



ive never had an apricot before but man it looks funky


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Speedruns are interesting...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> CALL THE COPS


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> ive never had an apricot before but man it looks funky


From what i remember they taste meh


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

What is happening?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> From what i remember they taste meh


but the image was like half of one, so yeah no disgusting stuff just the implication


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

I don’t remember eating one


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What is happening?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

we call cop now yes!?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

I thought apricots were sorta like peaches but tinier


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _do I want to know man_





ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> BRUH NOOOOO
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I just have to say my favorite word in Italian: the word for the wrench is “chiave Inglese”, which roughly translates to “English key”. There’s something oddly hilarious about it.


Translating things directly can be hilarious.

I throw German words into English conversation far too frequently. My username is actually a non-English word: it means scream in several Eastern European languages.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

do you eat mangoes with or without the peel


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Why is Lin-Manuel in this photo


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> do you eat mangoes with or without the peel


Never had one


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> do you eat mangoes with or without the peel


With if i’m desperate enough for a mango


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> do you eat mangoes with or without the peel


Without the peel


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

it's so weird when your friends have never ate something you eat so much


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> it's so weird when your friends have never ate something you eat so much


I'm weird man
There's so much stuff I miss out on


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Artichokes: good or bad?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

reminded me i have clementines i need to eat


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

so i wanna know: did i miss anything? mainly, the Jebediah Kerman art?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Artichokes: good or bad?


Never had em


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Artichokes: good or bad?


bad


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 299106
> View attachment 299107
> View attachment 299108


Nononononono


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> so i wanna know: did i miss anything? mainly, the Jebediah Kerman art?


i will be sending you cursed screencaps of someone in one of my servers tmrw.

be prepared


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 299106
> View attachment 299107
> View attachment 299108


No


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 299106
> View attachment 299107
> View attachment 299108


Those are so unsatisfying


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Artichokes: good or bad?


Good, the way they grow looks like someone’s trying to trick you into thinking that’s the way they grow


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Nononononono


personally I think the shells add flavor


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> bad


Okay but have you tried them with butter


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> No


Why did you saying no make me chuckle


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 299106
> View attachment 299107
> View attachment 299108


_This is too cursed._


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Okay but have you tried them with butter


butter you say?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> so i wanna know: did i miss anything? mainly, the Jebediah Kerman art?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> butter you say?


no no no WAIT NO-


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

one time my friend legit forgot to unwrap a mcdonalds cheeseburger and took a huge bite out of the wrapping


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> personally I think the shells add flavor


That last one is especially cursed because why would you need to bite a stick of butter


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That last one is especially cursed because why would you need to bite a stick of butter


with the wrapper too


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That last one is especially cursed because why would you need to bite a stick of butter


Favorite college struggle meal


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> butter you say?


NOT LIKE THAT


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> with the wrapper too


The wrapper so you don’t have to throw it away


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Favorite college struggle meal


Oh no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> The wrapper so you don’t have to throw it away





Spoiler: i think it has a cuss


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

_I don't wanna grow up man_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I don't wanna grow up man_


mood


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> mood


;-;


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> The wrapper so you don’t have to throw it away


Not you too


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

How often does google images show signature images?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

ngl i eat butter sometimes but atleast i slice it and eat it without the wrapper 
at least i have manners while i clog my arteries


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> one time my friend legit forgot to unwrap a mcdonalds cheeseburger and took a huge bite out of the wrapping


Just some extra protein


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> The wrapper so you don’t have to throw it away


Why are you so cursed on here
_you're not like this on discord_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I don't wanna grow up man_


Sometimes I don't feel like I did...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> one time my friend legit forgot to unwrap a mcdonalds cheeseburger and took a huge bite out of the wrapping


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Sometimes I don't feel like I did...


Lucky but I'm gonna have to so yay

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 299110


HECK NAH


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Why are you so cursed on here
> _you're not like this on discord_


considering kurb, freehelium, and frogslime he's pretty tame


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> considering kurb, freehelium, and frogslime he's pretty tame


wait am I considered cursed now


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> considering kurb, freehelium, and frogslime he's pretty tame


I'm not used to my Josuke being like this though lmao-


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 299110


literally that


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> considering kurb, freehelium, and frogslime he's pretty tame


^^^^^^


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wait am I considered cursed now


yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> yes


when and how did this happen


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> ^^^^^^


_sTiLL_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

I consider myself pretty neutral


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

I will continue to disappear and reappear


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> when and how did this happen


When you brought up cursed facts


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wait am I considered cursed now


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I consider myself pretty neutral


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

@Kurb this hits me in an even deeper level as a wild child


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Does anyone eat the top part of the pizza first then the bread last


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> When you brought up cursed facts


oh
oH
OH


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

im of the personal opinion that i am blessed but misunderstood but to each their own

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020

ironic that the other cursed people are the people ive sent memes to on discord


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 299112


k that's fair


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

I love stardust crusaders theme man


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> im of the personal opinion that i am blessed but misunderstood but to each their own
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020
> 
> ironic that the other cursed people are the people ive sent memes to on discord


this is all of _your_ doing


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> @Kurb this hits me in an even deeper level as a wild child


OMG


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


>


_Tell me, do i specifically act blessed or cursed here?_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> this is all of _your_ doing


but the memes were worth it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

how do I become wholesome again


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Tell me, do i specifically act blessed or cursed here?_


_cursed lmfao
you're blessed on discord tho ^^_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> how do I become wholesome again


You don't


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

i would considdr myslef a bit cursed and that's why im neutral good


----------



## Chris (Aug 6, 2020)

_Day 5 of terraforming: is today the day Vrisnem finally builds that bloody café?_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> how do I become wholesome again


Stop saying disturbing facts if they’re bothering other people like a decent person


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

What's the current topic lmao


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Stop saying disturbing facts if they’re bothering other people like a decent person


This


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> how do I become wholesome again


don't worry, the cursed people are the cool ones


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

I need to finish and get that star clock already...
Hopefully my switch finishes charging


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Stop saying disturbing facts if they’re bothering other people like a decent person


Sorry about the cursed facts I just found them interesting


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _cursed lmfao
> you're blessed on discord tho ^^_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020
> ...


_Come on name like 4 cursed things i’ve done_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Am I cursed in any way?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> don't worry, the cursed people are the cool ones


Am I blessed or cursed


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Wait how cursed am I


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

Btw @Vrisnem does my Signature exceed the 250px limit


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Am I cursed in any way?


No


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Sorry about the cursed facts I just found them interesting


Eh it’s fine now


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Come on name like 4 cursed things i’ve done_


-skeletons hatching
-cursed images
-uh
-uh


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Am I blessed or cursed


Blessed


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Blessed


:3


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> -skeletons hatching
> -cursed images
> -uh
> -uh


_See? The skeleton hatching is literally the only thing against me_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Am I cursed in any way?


cursed with a fusion YuGiOh card


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Eh it’s fine now


I will now only say wholesome facts
A group of pugs is called a grumble


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I will now only say wholesome facts
> A group of pugs is called a grumble


I want a grumble


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

I reject the cursed life


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

as much as i love pugs they got too many health problems


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _See? The skeleton hatching is literally the only thing against me_


_you have a point, i might make you a chaotic neutral hmmm_


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Btw @Vrisnem does my Signature exceed the 250px limit


I checked and it does exceed a bit, like 328 using the snipping tool


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _See? The skeleton hatching is literally the only thing against me_


_yes
you are neutral _


----------



## Chris (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Btw @Vrisnem does my Signature exceed the 250px limit


Yes, it does. If you're going to use a table then you should reduce the height of the image down to around 220px.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _you have a point, i might make you a chaotic neutral hmmm_


_*What about me is chaotic*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Am I cursed


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

so I finally caught my skeleton


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> cursed with a fusion YuGiOh card


Hmm I suppose


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Mr. Rogers sweaters were all knitted by his mom


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*What about me is chaotic*_


_/shrug_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> so I finally caught my skeleton


Did the sticky milk work?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020



ohare01 said:


> _/shrug_


_I rest my case, i am a neutral lad_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Did the sticky milk work?


cursed cursed cursed


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Gorillas hum when they eat their favorite food


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

What milk


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Mr. Rogers sweaters were all knitted by his mom


A H
My childhood.
I-


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> cursed cursed cursed


_doejebfiens silence_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _doejebfiens silence_


_*this is what I was talking about my dude*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

I think I’m kinda cursed at least in my food preferences. I’m not a picky person


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

_It’s just out of context, that’s all_


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

What


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Uh um you sneeze at 100 mph


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

fixed it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Bones are 4x stronger than concrete


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Did the sticky milk work?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020
> 
> ...


I ended up making a tower of milk with it on top


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*this is what I was talking about my dude*_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _It’s just out of context, that’s all_


my mind went way in the gutter when you said that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Your lungs are the only organs that float


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

pogger


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

idk do these count as wholesome


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

9 minutes ago


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I ended up making a tower of milk with it on top


Ah a classic trap. Try using calcium sensors around the house in case it escapes while you aren’t paying attention


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Your lungs are the only organs that float


Actually, that kinda makes sense...


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> my mind went way in the gutter when you said that


>___>perv


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> 9 minutes ago
> View attachment 299114


oh god oh no
I put that past behind me
Call me WholeFrogOffical


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Did the sticky milk work?


"sticky milk"
ew gross


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

11 Adorable Human Facts That Will Make You Feel Good
					

So human, so sweet.




					www.buzzfeed.com
				



An alien made this


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> >___>


icanthelpitdontblamemejosuke

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> perv


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Google is a theif


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

sticky milk?

try chunky milk


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> 11 Adorable Human Facts That Will Make You Feel Good
> 
> 
> So human, so sweet.
> ...


I am already concerned without even clicking it.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> "sticky milk"
> ew gross


_The conversation was a continuation of a conversation where Saltyy’s skeleton escaped and i recommended using one of those sticky roach traps but 100x larger and with milk_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

I hate that the intestine soup was there


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> "sticky milk"
> ew gross


Oh also, perv


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

I'm now sad my best friend thinks I'm a perv


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

What


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Don't brush your teeth too hard or else it will hurt

Drink water and bonus points for drinking milk especially under the age of 30

Uh idk


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _The conversation was a continuation of a conversation where Saltyy’s skeleton escaped and i recommended using one of those sticky roach traps but 100x larger and with milk_


Is that where you got the roach traps with I can’t believe it’s not butter-covered pinecones


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Oh also, perv


_*its not my fault "sticky milk" sounds like a euphemism for-*_


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

???


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _*its not my fault "sticky milk" sounds like a euphemism for-*_


*no*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _*its not my fault "sticky milk" sounds like a euphemism for-*_


;-;
I'm actually sad


----------



## Chris (Aug 6, 2020)

Nothing gets the heart pumping faster at 6am than Red Bull and being chased by wasps 

This fly has been sat on my TV screen since I turned it on. Someone come swat it for me please.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Nothing gets the heart pumping faster at 6am than Red Bull and being chased by wasps
> 
> This fly has been sat on my TV screen since I turned it on. Someone come swat it for me please.


kill it


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Is that where you got the roach traps with I can’t believe it’s not butter-covered pinecones


No that’s another one, that was when Antonio(i think that was their name) and i wanted to catch you and i suggested a roach bait trap but 100x larger and with margarine covered pinecones


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Can I go back to being a dumb child again?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Nothing gets the heart pumping faster at 6am than Red Bull and being chased by wasps
> 
> This fly has been sat on my TV screen since I turned it on. Someone come swat it for me please.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Nothing gets the heart pumping faster at 6am than Red Bull and being chased by wasps
> 
> This fly has been sat on my TV screen since I turned it on. Someone come swat it for me please.


You’ve gotten one of my curses. I usually wave em away but they love coming back


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Ah a classic trap. Try using calcium sensors around the house in case it escapes while you aren’t paying attention


Good idea


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _*its not my fault "sticky milk" sounds like a euphemism for-*_


_*And it’s not my fault for not having a dirty mind*_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Nothing gets the heart pumping faster at 6am than Red Bull and being chased by wasps
> 
> This fly has been sat on my TV screen since I turned it on. Someone come swat it for me please.


*I h a t e b u g s*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*And it’s not my fault for not having a dirty mind*_


yeah but you didn't need to call me a perv..
it just makes me feel bad about myself man


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

sleeping for real now

disappointed with game results

i will b e back


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*And it’s not my fault for not having a dirty mind*_


_thats it yuor lawful evil now _


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Am I wholesome now


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> yeah but you didn't need to call me a perv..
> it just makes me feel bad about myself man


It was a joke, i’ve told you it was before and sorry for hurting your feelings :<


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Uhh I'm gonna continue to upload gifs


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _thats it yuor lawful evil now _


_*


*_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Am I wholesome now


ok


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Also @Vrisnem I usually hunt down a wasp nest in the morning to complete my look lol. Peeps were getting angry at me for having my character look like that lol


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

*empathic small text*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ok


that didn't answer it but ok


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> It was a joke, i’ve told you it was before and sorry for hurting your feelings :<


if you say so.. I'm just really sensitive about that kind of stuff


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*View attachment 299116*_


_*What does this mean*_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> if you say so.. I'm just really sensitive about that kind of stuff


Yeah i do and i guess that’s fair


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> that didn't answer it but ok


yes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _*What does this mean*_


LMFAO


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _*What does this mean*_


_Boar boye got himb feelings hurt_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Yeah i do and i guess that’s fair


ye.


----------



## Chris (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *I h a t e b u g s*


Me too.   


Your Local Wild Child said:


> Also @Vrisnem I usually hunt down a wasp nest in the morning to complete my look lol. Peeps were getting angry at me for having my character look like that lol


How many times have your cranky villagers called you a monster?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Take me back to 2005


Spoiler: Wait no, this is not what my childhood looked like at all


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

I want to log in neopets, but I think I forgot my login info


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Take me back to 2005
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Wait no, this is not what my childhood looked like at all
> ...


Ah yes, take me back to 2005 when i didn’t exist


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Me too.
> 
> How many times have your cranky villagers called you a monster?


A lot. I’ve also managed to convince Sterling that he’s the protagonist of a zombie movie. I swear he’s alright tho he’s gained a resistance to wasp venom


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Ah yes, take me back to 2005 when i didn’t exist


_edgy_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _edgy_


_Technically i did i just wasn’t born_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Technically i did i just wasn’t born_


_what
_


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

I existed in 2005, but not born that time


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I existed in 2005, but not born that time


_what
I don't get it
at all_


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

AAAAAAA
My teacher is coming to my home
AAAAAAA
F


----------



## Chris (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> A lot. I’ve also managed to convince Sterling that he’s the protagonist of a zombie movie. I swear he’s alright tho he’s gained a resistance to wasp venom


The eagle villagers are fantastic. I have Buzz on one of my islands.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

snack


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _what
> I don't get it
> at all_


I existed in 2005


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 299120
> snack


What is that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What is that


Tortilla for my snack


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I existed in 2005


_o l d_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Spoiler: My pets are starving a h


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Tortilla for my snack


Yum yum snak


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Post your favorite snack


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> The eagle villagers are fantastic. I have Buzz on one of my islands.


Sterling is my absolute favorite villager in the series. I’m planning on nabbing him from Arctin for Evwirt. I also settled for my layout because I got Pierce for my starting Jock (he was a favorite from back in CF).


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Post your favorite snack
> View attachment 299122


Uhhhh


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _o l d_


y e s


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Uhhhh


favorite snakc


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

I just answered something Seastar would love
edit: in Quiplash


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> favorite snakc
> View attachment 299123






M i l k


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Post your favorite snack
> View attachment 299122


I would but i don’t wanna do a face reveal


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Post your favorite snack
> View attachment 299122


It depends on my mood


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> View attachment 299124
> M i l k


Note to self: Abri may be a skeleton


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I would but i don’t wanna do a face reveal


I- _what_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I- _what_


_The only snack in this house is me_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Note to self: Abri may be a skeleton



_technically because I have one_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Post your favorite snack
> View attachment 299122


hey there friends my name is kevin and today we're playing the sims 4


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _The only snack in this house is me_


_can't argue with that ;D_


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

I'll never do face reveal
I'm too shy to and I look bad and besides it will show on google images


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _The only snack in this house is me_




	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020



Clockwise said:


> I'll never do face reveal
> I'm too shy to and I look bad and besides it will show on google images


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Hummus is an aight snacc tho


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I just answered something Seastar would love
> edit: in Quiplash


....Is this sarcastic?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

what's the topic now


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Much gifs


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what's the topic now


Snacks and me thirsting over myself


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Oy I probably should get to bed soon I bid you goodnight and see you in like 20-30 pages *runs into deep woods*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Snacks and me thirsting over myself


_I can't blame you_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

I'm here to introduce you to JELL-O pinwheels


			https://i.ibb.co/JxNMPXQ/IMG-2169-Moment.jpg


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I can't blame you_


_I need the self confidence boost_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm here to introduce you to JELL-O pinwheels
> 
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/JxNMPXQ/IMG-2169-Moment.jpg


Are those lemon??


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _I need the self confidence boost_


_you know what I meant_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Are those lemon??


Why yes


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm here to introduce you to JELL-O pinwheels
> 
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/JxNMPXQ/IMG-2169-Moment.jpg


I was clickbaited i was hoping to see a pinwheel made of Jello 1/10


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

_*Why is my internet lagging? I thought Neopets was causing it but I closed it and I am still lagging.*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Anyone know if my sig is sized within the rules?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....Is this sarcastic?


no I'll show you after the game ends


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I was clickbaited i was hoping to see a pinwheel made of Jello 1/10


hmmm


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Anyone know if my sig is sized within the rules?


it looks bigger than mine so probably not


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I was clickbaited i was hoping to see a pinwheel made of Jello 1/10






eat


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Anyone know if my sig is sized within the rules?


God I hope xo


----------



## Chris (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Sterling is my absolute favorite villager in the series. I’m planning on nabbing him from Arctin for Evwirt. I also settled for my layout because I got Pierce for my starting Jock (he was a favorite from back in CF).


I've never had Pierce but he looks so cool. Jock is my favourite personality type. Well, that and cranky. 



Spoiler: The scorpion army begins! And I did not expect the model to be this big...








eep this is the messy part of my island I typically don't show


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> God I hope xo


It's 14 pixels over the limit


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

I want dessert


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I was clickbaited i was hoping to see a pinwheel made of Jello 1/10


.5/10, would speak to the manager


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

What


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

eat children
eat the pinwheel if you're so _sad_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It's 14 pixels over the limit


K


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I want dessert


Why it’s never to late for dessert


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Going through my spotify playlist a _second _time
I have no life

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Why it’s never to late for dessert


Well Josuke if you don't mind me I'll go get some ice cream then


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Going through my spotify playlist a _second _time
> I have no life


How long is it?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

bruh I am now obsessed with gifs


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> bruh I am now obsessed with gifs


oh no


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> How long is it?


I think about an hour long lmfao


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I think about an hour long lmfao


oh mine's 13 hrs


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh mine's 13 hrs


what


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

I only stay in spotify for one hour, that's it...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what


I have a lot of songs


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh no


I have come to take your crown as gifmaster


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I only stay in spotify for one hour, that's it...


My ears start hurting from my headphones but whateves


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I have come to take your crown as gifmaster


I can't accept this!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Okay if anyone knows how to check how many million more pixels over am i


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

I've gotten a headache after listening to music before


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Okay if anyone knows how to check how many million more pixels over am i


264 again, give or take a few


----------



## Chris (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Going through my spotify playlist a _second _time
> I have no life
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020
> ...



That doesn't sound so bad.

These are the play counts I have for an album that only came out a week ago:


Spoiler


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Or resize a few images


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I can't accept this!


_I used to ruuule the worrrld_


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Cool


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _I used to ruuule the worrrld_


Gifs would play when I gave the word


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

My spotify playlist:

a million Toby Fox songs
a few electronic songs
one anime opening
two jojo songs
one classical song


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> My spotify playlist:
> 
> a million Toby Fox songs
> a few electronic songs
> ...


Those all slap


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Those all slap


Y e s


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> My spotify playlist:
> 
> a million Toby Fox songs
> a few electronic songs
> ...


Valid


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

I have no luck with star clock diy...
Idk if yellow star fragments are only ok for my cafe.
Its finished, but I'd like to add a few star items..


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

;-; 

one day I'll achieve my dream of making this sig smaller


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Also a pikmin boss battle theme lmao


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ;-;
> 
> one day I'll achieve my dream of making this sig smaller


(I think if you shrink the bigger gifs the table would be smaller)


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Valid


: D


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

look at what I found


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 299132
> look at what I found


Fluffy af


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

okay what about now ;-;


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 299132
> look at what I found


why do I feel so uncomfortable looking at this


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

My internet is laggy, but I'm not angry.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> okay what about now ;-;


im not sure, @Vrisnem ?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

And would you look at the time it’s time for me to return to my chambers before the night clowns arrive. Goodnight and a friendly reminder that gold is “Au” on the periodic table and “gust” means wind making August basically mean Golden Wind and thusly a JoJo reference


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

;-;


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> And would you look at the time it’s time for me to return to my chambers before the night clowns arrive. Goodnight and a friendly reminder that gold is “Au” on the periodic table and “gust” means wind making August basically mean Golden Wind and thusly a JoJo reference


Goodnight<3


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> okay what about now ;-;


Is good. At 211 pixels.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> And would you look at the time it’s time for me to return to my chambers before the night clowns arrive. Goodnight and a friendly reminder that gold is “Au” on the periodic table and “gust” means wind making August basically mean Golden Wind and thusly a JoJo reference


so if your name is August you yourself would be a JoJo Reference


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> so if your name is August you yourself would be a JoJo Reference


*yes*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> so if your name is August you yourself would be a JoJo Reference


brb changing my name to August


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

PogChamp


----------



## Chris (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> okay what about now ;-;





Enxssi said:


> im not sure, @Vrisnem ?


Looks fine to me.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

it's named after the willy wonka and the chocolate factory character but okay


ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> And would you look at the time it’s time for me to return to my chambers before the night clowns arrive. Goodnight and a friendly reminder that gold is “Au” on the periodic table and “gust” means wind making August basically mean Golden Wind and thusly a JoJo reference


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Everything is a reference


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Stardust crusaders is the perfect song to listen to before bed


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Is mine too big? It seems to be above 250


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Looks fine to me.


BRING OUT THE PARTY POPPERS


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

My mom said I can't legally change my name but I had a great-grandpa named August.


----------



## Chris (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Is mine too big? It seems to be above 250


Yours is fine.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> My mom said I can't legally change my name but I had a great-grandpa named August.


_did you actually ask her_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

I'm legally changing my name to Crystal someday 

I don't know I just hate my name


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Yours is fine.


Oh yeah, it's not collective, it's single images


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _did you actually ask her_


_yes
my grandpa is a JoJo reference_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020



Saltyy said:


> I'm legally changing my name to Crystal someday
> 
> I don't know I just hate my name


Salt is a crystal, right?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _yes
> my grandpa is a JoJo reference_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020
> ...


amazing


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

what name would i fit, besides my real one


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

after getting images and resizing for like an hour I finally have my life described in images


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what name would i fit, besides my real one


I think of you as a Kevin


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what name would i fit, besides my real one


Idk man I just see you as Kurb


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

What reference would I be


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> after getting images and resizing for like an hour I finally have my life described in images


Mine is described in my spotify playlist


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What reference would I be


Clock
Time
JoJo takes place over a span of many years
Years is a unit of time


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What reference would I be


I would've said a wakfu reference because 

Clock 
Rolex 
Xelor


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Clock
> Time
> JoJo takes place over a span of many years
> Years is a unit of time


What one would I be lmao


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

pov: you purchase a beesechurger. it looks so delicious, so savory, so tasty. you put it in consuming reach, salivating, drooling onto the table, and take a large bite....
And it’s cake.


----------



## Chris (Aug 6, 2020)

You know it's too early to be awake when you nearly pour soy milk into your cranberry juice instead of the cup of tea.


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Hm...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> pov: you purchase a beesechurger. it looks so delicious, so savory, so tasty. you put it in consuming reach, salivating, drooling onto the table, and take a large bite....
> And it’s cake.


and you can't even complain about cake


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What one would I be lmao


O'Hare01
O'Hare
Hair is a [insert smart word] of Hare
A meme is Jotaro's hat hair
There you go


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> pov: you purchase a beesechurger. it looks so delicious, so savory, so tasty. you put it in consuming reach, salivating, drooling onto the table, and take a large bite....
> And it’s cake.


I do not know how I would feel


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> pov: you purchase a beesechurger. it looks so delicious, so savory, so tasty. you put it in consuming reach, salivating, drooling onto the table, and take a large bite....
> And it’s cake.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> O'Hare01
> O'Hare
> Hair is a [insert smart word] of Hare
> A meme is Jotaro's hat hair
> There you go


_yay
and my favorite character too_


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Marketing maybe


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

also what name would I fit


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> also what name would I fit


You seem like an Eli to me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I would've said a wakfu reference because
> 
> Clock
> Rolex
> Xelor


tbh I think mine makes more sense 

also if your a xelor 9/10 your a cool villain sooo


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> also what name would I fit


Kaitlyn I guess lmao

What about me? besides my weird current one


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Celeste grinding time again


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

What name do I fit and 

what am I a reference to


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What reference would I be


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> tbh I think mine makes more sense
> 
> also if your a xelor 9/10 your a cool villain sooo


You're a K-Pop stan
K-Pop comes from Korea
North/South Korea is in the continent of Asia
Japan is also in Asia
JoJo was made in Japan


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What name do I fit and
> 
> what am I a reference to


^


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> You seem like an Eli to me


ngl eli sounds like a dope name


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Aaaa


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What name do I fit and
> 
> what am I a reference to


Ashley
idk about reference


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ngl eli sounds like a dope name


Yeah I wish Eli was my name sometimes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

What name would I fit besides my weird current one


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

What would be a good nickname for me...


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What name would I fit besides my weird current one


Riley


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> .


You exist
JoJo also exists

Alternatively:
Your old avi was a cat
Cats are often compared to dogs
Jotaro _had _a dog (rip I actually wished what happened didn't happen holy crap I hate Dio I wish-)

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020



Enxssi said:


> Riley


that's mine


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

am I a JoJo reference?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> am I a JoJo reference?


You have a ghost aesthetic going on
Ghosts are supernatural
Vampires are supernatural
There are vampires in JoJo


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Riley


Hmm  maybe


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> am I a JoJo reference?


No your a ymca reference 

IT'S FUN TO STAY AT THE 
Y, ENXSSI, A


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> thats mine


poggers


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

can I be linked back to JoJo


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

I was originally gonna be named Hannah after my aunt but they went with Abriana instead :v

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> can I be linked back to JoJo


Your name is Frogslimeofficial
Doppio likes frogs


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Cool


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I was originally gonna be named Hannah after my aunt but they went with Abriana instead :v


was gonna be named Crystal until mom found out it was a beer 

I am cursed to be a Shakespeare reference instead of a precious crystal


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I was originally gonna be named Hannah after my aunt but they went with Abriana instead :v
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020
> 
> ...


I was originally going to be named “kyla“
it makes me feel better about my current name.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> was gonna be named Crystal until mom found out it was a beer
> 
> I am cursed to be a Shakespeare reference instead of a precious crystal


..._Hermione?_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> was gonna be named Crystal until mom found out it was a beer
> 
> I am cursed to be a Shakespeare reference instead of a precious crystal


Rip
Man I like Hannah better..


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I was originally gonna be named Hannah after my aunt but they went with Abriana instead :v
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020
> 
> ...


YEAAAHHH DOPPIO LIKES FROGS


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ..._Hermione?_


no


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Josuke thinks my name is pretty tho.. ;w;


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

uhh I'll pm you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no


.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> .


Wait I shouldn't guess if you don't want me to.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Josuke thinks my name is pretty tho.. ;w;


i think all your names are pretty cool


----------



## Chris (Aug 6, 2020)

@ohare01 I'd say you lucked out. Hannah is a more common, and considerably less pretty, name!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i think all your names are pretty cool


I think mine is weirdddd
I like Abri better
hes the one who gave me that nickname


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

I'm gonna legally change my middle name to Mortimer and my mother won't be able to stop me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> @ohare01 I'd say you lucked out. Hannah is a more common, and considerably less pretty, name!


Aww well if you say so vris ^^


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

I will change my name to 

crazy kpop lady


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

I have been listening to stardust crusaders on loop for 30 minutes now
I regret nothing


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm gonna legally change my middle name to Mortimer and my mother won't be able to stop me


try tortimer


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> try tortimer


TORTIMER IT IS


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> try tortimer


LMAO YES


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

my name is cameron but it’s spelt funny
even though it’s a dude’s name being “eli“ would be pretty sweet


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Josuke thinks my name is pretty tho.. ;w;


Because it is and yes i’m going to bed now i had to rush to the bathroom cause a pimple popped and was bleeding a lot


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Because it is and yes i’m going to bed now i had to rush to the bathroom cause a pimple popped and was bleeding a lot


Well if you say so and ouch be careful :c


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

can we all take a second to appreciate I have actual kpop humans in my sig and then we have

Venom lady ( demi god)
a god
that gods daughter
two gifs of the main character using their powers


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Well if you say so and ouch be careful :c


I do now goodnight and i will be


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

My signature is basic


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I do now goodnight and i will be


Alright, goodnight and good and I should probably go to bed too


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

*Guys I have to make a public announcement:



*


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

School...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> My signature is basic


you have infinite spoiler which makes it


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Hey, what would my name be?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

My signature is just Jotaro and I love him


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *Guys I have to make a public announcement:
> View attachment 299144*


*happiness noises*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hey, what would my name be?


Rebecca idk why


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> My signature is just Jotaro and I love him


you should be named Jotara


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hey, what would my name be?


Audrey


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> you should be named Jotara


I-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hey, what would my name be?


Cynthia


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hey, what would my name be?


Ruby


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

*what if she was named ribbon*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Josuke probably wants me to sleep but I'm having so much fun here ;;


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Rebecca idk why





Enxssi said:


> Audrey


Hmm.... Nah



Saltyy said:


> Cynthia





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ruby


Why do I like those?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

who needs sleep anyways


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> who needs sleep anyways


^^^^^


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *what if she was named ribbon*


_Hmmm_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm.... Nah
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I like those?


this made me feel weirdly happy for some reason


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> who needs sleep anyways


I didn't sleep well last night
but I'm jamming out to music and hanging with my friends
...*five more minutes*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _Hmmm_


Adeleine

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020



ohare01 said:


> I didn't sleep well last night
> but I'm jamming out to music and hanging with my friends
> ...*five more minutes*


50 more hours*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Adeleine


_Hmmmmmmmmm_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Adeleine
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020
> 
> ...


Uhhhhh
*I'd die man*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

hhhh I found out another cursed fact but I'm trynna be wholesome


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hhhh I found out another cursed fact but I'm trynna be wholesome


PUT IT IN A SPOILER


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Whelp, I have to go take my medicine now because otherwise I will suffer from allergies and also take forever to fall asleep.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hhhh I found out another cursed fact but I'm trynna be wholesome


Oh no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Spoiler: cursed



Hippos are cannibalistic omnivores


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Spoiler: cursed
> 
> 
> 
> Hippos are cannibalistic omnivores


Why did i press it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Why did i press it


nooo don't press it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> nooo don't press it


I'm stupid and I pressed it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Gonna have to double spoiler next time


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Why does looking at jotaro happy make me so happy


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

I’m goijg to sleep


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Why does looking at jotaro happy make me so happy






be happy


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 299151
> be happy


I love him ahhhh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

gn gotta go to bed


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> gn gotta go to bed


Goodnight!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

hm


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

I'm back and I am totally normal. Nothing to see here.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Guess I'll sleep too then, goodnight!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm back and I am totally normal. Nothing to see here.


much convince


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

So... uhhhh... It's getting late, huh...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

noooo ohare01 don't sleeeep


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Sleep is important... I'm not tired enough yet, though.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> noooo ohare01 don't sleeeep


But i need sleep :c


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

no you don't


ohare01 said:


> But i need sleep :c




	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020

join insomnia gang


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

playing civic doodle atm


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> playing civic doodle atm


what's that


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

*normal squid noises*
Nothing to see here.


----------



## Chris (Aug 6, 2020)

Hit 300hrs. 



Spoiler: And for some reason Twitter doesn't want to upload my screenshots.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *normal squid noises*
> Nothing to see here.


asterisk ness okay noise asterisk


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *normal squid noises*
> Nothing to see here.


OKAY YOU LOOK DIFFERENT
WHAT HAPPENED


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Hit 300hrs.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: And for some reason Twitter doesn't want to upload my screenshots.


I'm jealous that you have a life that's not this forum or animal crossing 

I have 400 something hours and since I reset its a trainwreck


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Hit 300hrs.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: And for some reason Twitter doesn't want to upload my screenshots.


Your icon is Agent 8


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Your icon is Agent 8


My icon is my Mii


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no you don't
> 
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020
> ...


no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

*VEEMO INTENSIFIES*

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020



ohare01 said:


> no


please


----------



## Chris (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Your icon is Agent 8


Does that relate to the single-player campaign? I only ever play multiplayer.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> OKAY YOU LOOK DIFFERENT
> WHAT HAPPENED


Uhhh... I'm pink? I think...


Kurb said:


> My icon is my Mii


Mine is an orange Inkling


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uhhh... I'm pink? I think...
> 
> Mine is an orange Inkling


How did you become pink?


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

I’m back, but I’ll brb bit again


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *VEEMO INTENSIFIES*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020
> 
> ...


I will die without sleep
Goodnight


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

My icon is a mii as well


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Does that relate to the single-player campaign? I only ever play multiplayer.


Yes, the single player story in the DLC.


Kurb said:


> How did you become pink?


I... uh... *coughs* I don't know, actually... It just happened.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Yes, the single player story in the DLC.
> 
> I... uh... *coughs* I don't know, actually... It just happened.


So you were just casually.... WAIT WHY ARE YOU COUGHING


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> So you were just casually.... WAIT WHY ARE YOU COUGHING


Uhh... *wipes her mouth and then looks at her hand* There's still orange ink...


----------



## Chris (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Yes, the single player story in the DLC.


Oh. I just picked her cos she's pretty.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uhh... *wipes her mouth and then looks at her hand* There's still orange ink...


You're not telling me something.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You're not telling me something.


......I'm Adeleine. ....Is that it?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

The fire alarm went off so I'm now wide awake and I managed to develop a new fear.
Anyways gn for real.


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Fire alarms are loud


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

should I enroll you kiddies in wakfu school

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020

I'm bored and need something to do


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Hm....


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> should I enroll you kiddies in wakfu school
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020
> 
> I'm bored and need something to do


it's either this or blackpink school


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> it's either this or blackpink school


Wakfu school sounds more fun.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wakfu school sounds more fun.


AHEM you have been enrolled in wakfu school


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Ok
But can we do it in PM?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Ok
> But can we do it in PM?


why I want to add to post count and teach everyone else


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Jesus these Split the Room prompts are decisive


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Lesson 1 of wakfu school (spoilers ahead)
the dude with a blue hat is the protagonist


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Ok then


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Lesson 1 of wakfu school (spoilers ahead)
> the dude with a blue hat is the protagonist


Hmm... okay.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Lesson 2: eggs are powerful


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Cool eggs are power then


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Lesson 2: eggs are powerful


the protagonist hatched from a magic egg 

yeah I will explain this very badly


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

That’s really cool


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Cool eggs are power then


this would sound so wrong in spanish

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020



Clockwise said:


> That’s really cool


there are also 6 said magic eggs with other ppl inside


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

lesson 3: TWR has to be above 1 to be able to lift a rocket


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

There's also dragons in those eggs 

dragons are the people insides sibling


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Very cool


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Eggs...
So like Pokemon or Yoshi...
Hhhh maybe not actually.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> There's also dragons in those eggs
> 
> dragons are the people insides sibling


when these people die they go back into the egg and hatch again 

basically reborn into the same person


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> when these people die they go back into the egg and hatch again
> 
> basically reborn into the same person


Ohhhh so like Digimon.


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Reincarnation maybe


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

yea 

so protagonist is yugo and his dragon brother is adamai 
Adamai is a dirty traitor, ugly, and should die


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Ok then


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

also yea main group 
amalia is plant girl the princess of the plant ppl 
eva is there to protect plant girl and uses bows and arrows
Ruel literally just wants money 
dally has four names and is stupid but he has a demonic sword so cool


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

why did this site just become "Not Secure"


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

I just spent 20 minutes telling ohare01 the illuminati created jjba and wakfu


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

please be allowed


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I just spent 20 minutes telling ohare01 the illuminati created jjba and wakfu


because the creator of jjba music is named yugo


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> why did this site just become "Not Secure"


Hmm? I didn't see that.
Edit: never mind I see it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I just spent 20 minutes telling ohare01 the illuminati created jjba and wakfu


Lmfaooo


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Lmfaooo


it's true


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> it's true


What if I told Josuke that


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What if I told Josuke that


yes do it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> yes do it


I will send him a message in pm
..And he will see I'm up at 3 am


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I will send him a message in pm
> ..And he will see I'm up at 3 am


that's the perfect time to think these thoughts


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> that's the perfect time to think these thoughts


What if he jsut ignores it and is like why were you up at 3 am


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

@Kurb I think it means someone here is using a http image instead of https


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

HOLY CRAP KURBS RIGHT

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020



ohare01 said:


> What if he jsut ignores it and is like why were you up at 3 am


re ask it


----------



## vixened (Aug 6, 2020)

*I HEARD WAKFU*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

vixenism said:


> *I HEARD WAKFU*


*IT'S ME*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 299174
> please be allowed


what


----------



## Chris (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> why did this site just become "Not Secure"


It appears to be happening only in this thread from what I can see. 

I'm the only staff member online right now so I'll mention it to Jer when he's awake.


----------



## vixened (Aug 6, 2020)

yay another wakfu fan!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

vixenism said:


> *I HEARD WAKFU*


i summon you

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020



vixenism said:


> yay another wakfu fan!


: D


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It appears to be happening only in this thread from what I can see.
> 
> I'm the only staff member online right now so I'll mention it to Jer when he's awake.


I was thinking it might be from a signature, but I'm not sure who's.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I was thinking it might be from a signature, but I'm not sure who's.


Maybe mine?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I was thinking it might be from a signature, but I'm not sure who's.


Probably mine

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020

Yeah


Saltyy said:


> Maybe mine?


 It's one of ours since this one became Not Secure when we posted


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Maybe mine?


Actually, since our group chat is doing it too...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

It's probably Seastar's
Hers come from the most Non Secure sites


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> It's probably Seastar's
> Hers come from the most Non Secure sites


Those are https images


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

I have one image not uploaded to imgbb let me see if that fixes it

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020

It's not me, if I go on my signature page it's secure


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Not me, my signature page is also fine

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020

Oh, it's Seastar
her about page is not secure


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

seastar maybe...?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

I think mine is fine too

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020

But I can't check on phone


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

it's click critters


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Hmmm... maybe one of the sites broke... 
Wait why that one and how


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Click critters doesn't have a secure lock


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

apparently stackexchange flairs are secure
while a virtual pet site isn't


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

I don't know but I clicked a click critters link and the main page says "not secure"


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

AH I fixed it. For some reason, there wasn't an "s".


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> AH I fixed it. For some reason, there wasn't an "s".


oh thanks


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

So anyways 3am Twitch Plays is so calm and collected


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> So anyways 3am Twitch Plays is so calm and collected


K


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Lol I should probably tell the CC webmaster that the share links still use http for no reason.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Lol I should probably tell the CC webmaster that the share links still use http for no reason.


Probably should, good etiquette


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

hmm


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 299175


what


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what


We're playing Ace Attourney in TPP and we've been saying A a lot since it's so textbox oriented


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> We're playing Ace Attourney in TPP and we've been saying A a lot since it's so textbox oriented


ok


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Probably should, good etiquette



Okay, I did.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

this is ded rn


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

its 5am what do u expekt


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> its 5am what do u expekt


idk


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

night evyone


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> night evyone


okay


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> its 5am what do u expekt


3:46 AM....
_*Why am I still up?*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> 3:46 AM....
> _*Why am I still up?*_


4:49 am


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Time to post my entry


----------



## Antonio (Aug 6, 2020)

Good morning everyone


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Hello


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2020)

afternoon


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Wow you guys slacked off today. Y’all’s only got 12 pages in this time. Also, mornin’, it snowed in Evwirt last night so I am extra chilled


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Yep...
Got inactive


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2020)

we love abibos


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

I wonder how fast this thread will be when I return


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

I’m getting something marinated and then I’ll check my forced smug! Wish me luck!


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Well I uploaded my cafe...
Kind of not proud, but oh well 
Took me a while though


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Aaaaaaaand it waaaaaaaaaassss...*drum roll*


...while he doesn’t fit my theme, he IS a mild dreamie of mine!Thank goodness UW didn’t send Rodney as a spy...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Aaaaaaaand it waaaaaaaaaassss...*drum roll*View attachment 299223...while he doesn’t fit my theme, he IS a mild dreamie of mine!Thank goodness UW didn’t send Rodney as a spy...


He's alright but I wish they made him more hippie with those eyes haha


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

I just LOVE the penguins and Tex is one of my favorites.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020



Also, leif came to visit so now Evwirt is going to be even more overgrown lol


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2020)

how do people even spell leif wrong, it's pronounced like, lay-f not leaf/leef lol

although i've gotten my username to shelia too many times


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> how do people even spell leif wrong, it's pronounced like, lay-f not leaf/leef lol
> 
> although i've gotten my username to shelia too many times


Oh gosh did I just do that? I love the name so I feel especially ashamed


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh gosh did I just do that? I love the name so I feel especially ashamed


yeah you did it just amuses me xD


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> yeah you did it just amuses me xD


I should know better I named my first starter Leif


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2020)

feelsbadman ^


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

I hate the whole I and E shenanigan.


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Well I gtg now


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 6, 2020)

I just got Bam’s photo on NH!
it’s only my second photo so far. why is it sooo hard to get them


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> I just got Bam’s photo on NH!
> it’s only my second photo so far. why is it sooo hard to get them


I think they want it to be like a special accomplishment to show you’re best friends.


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I think they want it to be like a special accomplishment to show you’re best friends.


I’ve seen people with like 5+ photos already though. I don’t understand how!!!!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> I’ve seen people with like 5+ photos already though. I don’t understand how!!!!


I know peeps will min-max their chances with fruit stacks. That just doesn’t seem natural to me (but then again I’m not in the villager trading scene...)


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

hi


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hi


Hai! I got a penguin on my woodland island!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2020)

Meow ~


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Man, the game REALLY wants me to have spare hammocks...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 299255Man, the game REALLY wants me to have spare hammocks...


how tf do u get those :O


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> how tf do u get those :O


Well, a couple days ago I got TWO hammocks back-to-back and now Nooks Cranny had one. the game feels real bad that @xTech keeps taking my hammock


----------



## Mick (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hai! I got a penguin on my woodland island!



Penguins are amazing. Which one?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Mick said:


> Penguins are amazing. Which one?


Tex! He was my forced smug. While he will be moving out eventually (I wanna keep the theme of woodland critters so O’hare or Jacques would be better as my smug) Tex is a mild dreamie of mine (and he’s NOT Rodney)!


----------



## xTech (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Well, a couple days ago I got TWO hammocks back-to-back and now Nooks Cranny had one. the game feels real bad that @xTech keeps taking my hammock


Did I hear theres 2 _free hammocks_?
*xTech wants to know your location*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

xTech said:


> Did I hear theres 2 _free hammocks_?
> *xTech wants to know your location*


Those are backups for when Evwirt wants to ruin my day


----------



## vixened (Aug 6, 2020)

morning


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

vixenism said:


> morning


Mornin’! You’re awfully deep in the basement. Welcome!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Well, a couple days ago I got TWO hammocks back-to-back and now Nooks Cranny had one. the game feels real bad that @xTech keeps taking my hammock


damn i only get fans and surfboards


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> damn i only get fans and surfboards


The hammock is part of the non-seasonal big items tho. I’d be getting space heaters anyways


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> The hammock is part of the non-seasonal big items tho. I’d be getting space heaters anyways


ahh okay thanks. yeah i keep getting crap regulars too


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

can someone donate me 9 bells pls


----------



## vixened (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Mornin’! You’re awfully deep in the basement. Welcome!


thanks


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

thanks


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

No problem


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 6, 2020)

Morning to you guys too! I just went to smoothie king and im kinda tired rn


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Ogdfhh hg safhfddf I’m sooo tempted to have one of the smug or cranky deer on my island for murder deer squad but they’re all antelopes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Gooood mornin' basement


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Mornin’!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Good morning!


----------



## Mick (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Tex! He was my forced smug. While he will be moving out eventually (I wanna keep the theme of woodland critters so O’hare or Jacques would be better as my smug) Tex is a mild dreamie of mine (and he’s NOT Rodney)!



Tex is cool! I wish I'd gotten him as a smug... Instead I ended up with Phil. You definitely got a better one there.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Good morning!


hi


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

hhhhh I wish I remembered my dream


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hhhhh I wish I remembered my dream


I had a dream I was playing a game that involved miis and my Mii self escaped prison and my mom was mad for some reason and tried to take my nintendo away


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I had a dream I was playing a game that involved miis and my Mii self escaped prison and my mom was mad for some reason and tried to take my nintendo away


Huh
Well then


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I had a dream I was playing a game that involved miis and my Mii self escaped prison and my mom was mad for some reason and tried to take my nintendo away


LMFAO
That's gold


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Mick said:


> Tex is cool! I wish I'd gotten him as a smug... Instead I ended up with Phil. You definitely got a better one there.


I got Keaton on Arctin. I was really disappointed with him but he was alright for how little he stayed on my island.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

I don't remember my dream either lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

I had a nightmare where I forgot to do a major math project...I kinda wanna forget that. Shows you how mundane my nightmares are now


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2020)

evening


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I don't remember my dream either lol


the worst part about dreams is when you have a really cool one but then you start to slowly forget and you’re like “NO DONT FORGET“ but your brain doesn’t care. it just goes “haha forget machine go brrrr”


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

I used to have a recurring nightmare all the way from kindergarten and it involved a classmate. Thing is the nightmare was so cursed that I can't look at that classmate the same way again.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> the worst part about dreams is when you have a really cool one but then you start to slowly forget and you’re like “NO DONT FORGET“ but your brain doesn’t care. it just goes “haha forget machine go brrrr”


This ^
One I can very clearly remember though is about Dora the Explorer
She and boots were telling swiper "swiper no swiping"
Then he said "aw man" and blew up
Like literally he blew up
And then I woke up


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 6, 2020)

Morning. I had a dream that I went to jail for smuggling milk inside a Wendy's. She said ma'am please put away the skim milk but I didn't so rip.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> This ^
> One I can very clearly remember though is about Dora the Explorer
> She and boots were telling swiper "swiper no swiping"
> Then he said "aw man" and blew up
> ...


We could make a book out of this


----------



## Mick (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I got Keaton on Arctin. I was really disappointed with him but he was alright for how little he stayed on my island.



Keaton doesn't look that interesting either... Is that a parking lot interior? Really?

I got Phil out as fast as I could. I swear that bird was out to spite me. Was always singing the annoying standard tone wherever I wanted to decorate, and when i gave him some nicer clothes he just put them into his house. He is not being missed right now.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> Morning. I had a dream that I went to jail for smuggling milk inside a Wendy's. She said ma'am please put away the skim milk but I didn't so rip.



You definitely deserved it then. You were warned o:


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> We could make a book out of this


_what kind of book-_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _what kind of book-_


Kid's picture book


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Mick said:


> Keaton doesn't look that interesting either... Is that a parking lot interior? Really?
> 
> I got Phil out as fast as I could. I swear that bird was out to spite me. Was always singing the annoying standard tone wherever I wanted to decorate, and when i gave him some nicer clothes he just put them into his house. He is not being missed right now.
> 
> ...


Keaton was definitely boring, and yea his parking lot house was bizarre. It showed me Drivin’ tho, and that’s my favorite of the new songs.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Kid's picture book



yes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Erik has drivin’ as his song too, so there’s a better villager with it already lol


----------



## Mick (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Keaton was definitely boring, and yea his parking lot house was bizarre. It showed me Drivin’ tho, and that’s my favorite of the new songs.



Well, at least he had a decent taste in music. 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Kid's picture book



pop-up book please


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> yes


Gotta teach 'em young about the pyro


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Mick said:


> Well, at least he had a decent taste in music.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020
> 
> ...


*pop up book?*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *pop up book?*


Yeah, lika Dora.
_Pop_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020

We'll add small firecrackers in it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Mick said:


> Well, at least he had a decent taste in music.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020
> 
> ...


Once again, best lazy (murder) deer Erik has it so I have a villager with good taste without him being boring/bizarre


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

dor: 
swiper:


----------



## Mick (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yeah, lika Dora.
> _Pop_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020
> ...



_"Swiper no swiping" - "Aw man"_
*flips to the next page*
*BANG*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _what kind of book-_






This


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> This


Oh no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Just gonna call up Hirohiko Araki to do a kids' picture book about Dora.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> dor:
> swiper:


Exactly lmfao


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> dor:
> swiper:


i come back to this


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Oh dang now I’m tempted to have majority deer on Evwirt so it can be like one of those fairy tale cities where like the population is like horses cuz a witch keeps turning peeps into them


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i come back to this


That was my dream from a long time ago in a nutshell


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Speaking of fairy tales here’s another cursed thumbnail


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 299288Speaking of fairy tales here’s another cursed thumbnail


no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no


He go chonp


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh dang now I’m tempted to have majority deer on Evwirt so it can be like one of those fairy tale cities where like the population is like horses cuz a witch keeps turning peeps into them


Like in Pinocchio?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Like in Pinocchio?


I guess yesh


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> He go chonp


pls no


----------



## Mick (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh dang now I’m tempted to have majority deer on Evwirt so it can be like one of those fairy tale cities where like the population is like horses cuz a witch keeps turning peeps into them



Oh man that sounds like fun


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 6, 2020)

;-;


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Once my quest in a dream was to shave my in-dream-self's unibrow


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Mick said:


> Oh man that sounds like fun


Like I don’t want all deer (I don’t like all the deer and want to have Audie and Sterling) but I might have majority deer


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

i have awakened


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i have awakened


hello thread entity


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Once my quest in a dream was to shave my in-dream-self's unibrow


I come back to this 2: electric boogaloo


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i have awakened


SCP has breached containment


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> SCP has breached containment


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> SCP has breached containment


You know SCP fits him really well.
I don't think he abides by nature's laws.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> You know SCP fits him really well.
> I don't think he abides by nature's laws.


This, and only this post.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> SCP has breached containment




	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> You know SCP fits him really well.
> I don't think he abides by nature's laws.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Despite having subtitles, it had no audio. Super unfitting dramatic music also was playing lol


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 299293Despite having subtitles, it had no audio. Super unfitting dramatic music also was playing lol


I can imagine Dark Souls boss music with that happy lookin lad


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Yout


Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 299293Despite having subtitles, it had no audio. Super unfitting dramatic music also was playing lol


ube has wild stuff


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yout
> 
> ube has wild stuff


It’s so cursed and I love it

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020

And NOW the statue had audio


----------



## Chris (Aug 6, 2020)

Submitted a café. I spent far too much time working on that for someone who isn't even eligible to win anything.  



Spoiler: I finally hit 5 stars!!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 299293Despite having subtitles, it had no audio. Super unfitting dramatic music also was playing lol


What


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What


It’s beautiful


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Last night I had the realization that I bite popsicles


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s beautiful


n o


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Last night I had the realization that I bite popsicles


One of us
One of us


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Holy crap almost 11k posta


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

I don’t bite Ice cream though


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I don’t bite Ice cream though


What about ice cream sandwiches


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What about ice cream sandwiches


Yes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

what's happening here


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

It’s much easier to bite cold stuff when they’re hard


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Why did i take this photo


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 299294
> Why did i take this photo


Because yes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

HE S N A C C

Is this what they mean when they say they devoured a book?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 299295
> HE S N A C C
> 
> Is this what they mean when they say they devoured a book?


what


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 299295
> HE S N A C C
> 
> Is this what they mean when they say they devoured a book?


What-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what





ohare01 said:


> What-


Yes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yes


explain


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 299295
> HE S N A C C
> 
> Is this what they mean when they say they devoured a book?


_chomf_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> explain


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> explain


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 299298


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> uno reverse


I don’t think I CAN explain it. It’s one of the eternal mysteries


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Bruh


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Normal video


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Bruh


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Normal video


What


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

i have awakened


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i have awakened


Deja vu


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Bruh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Deja vu


Running in the 90s


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Running in the 90s


NO


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Running in the 90s


*Insert running in the 90s*

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020



Kurb said:


> NO


Yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Deja vu


I just been in this place before
Higher in the streets


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> NO


what's wrong lmao


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I just been in this place before
> Higher in the streets


And I know it’s my time to gOo


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> And I know it’s my time to gOo


Calling you


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

deja vus one of the weaker tracks in initial d tbh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

what is happening


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

It is beauty
It is grace
It’ll beat you in a race


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Making that Quiplash episode now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> deja vus one of the weaker tracks in initial d tbh


I only know it for the meme


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

The jackbox code is FQRO if any Of you wanna add prompts


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

wait what's jackbox


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> wait what's jackbox


It’s like a game company thing for parties and stuff


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> wait what's jackbox


...just join the game

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020

Who is Morty


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ...just join the game
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020
> 
> Who is Morty


If I can I will


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> If I can I will


Jackbox.tv room code and name


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

_what does the prompt do_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> _what does the prompt do_


Makes something you have to answer in the game
so just add some funny questions
like 
What the USSR probably said to the US during the space race


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

also whos playing just you and I or?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> also whos playing just you and I or?


Someone else named Morty

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020



Saltyy said:


> also whos playing just you and I or?


Add a few more and then we’ll start the TBT prompts


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

yeah I accidentally made like 10 garbage prompts because either my finger slipped or I was trying to figure out what this does


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> yeah I accidentally made like 10 garbage prompts because either my finger slipped or I was trying to figure out what this does


Yeah, but the cowboy one is good enough


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Yeah, but the cowboy one is good enough


;-; I am trying ;-;


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ;-; I am trying ;-;


Just make some funny things

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020

We got the whole gang here except @Seastar


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 6, 2020)

*I don’t have humor kurb*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Good morning basement...


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Good morning basement...


Hi! Love your new icon!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Good morning basement...


Mornin, wanna join us in making some Quiplash prompts?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Mornin’! I think I have major idea changes for Evwirt’s final roster...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

I JUST GOT A DIAMOND ACHIEVEMENT
Anyways the new room code is IJJH


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

ooooo this sounds fun except disconnected


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ooooo this sounds fun except disconnected


yeah we’re doing real Quiplash now
Just say when and I’ll start


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Hi! Love your new icon!


Hmm? Oh, uh... This is... uhhhh...
Well let's just say I'm mentally not an Inkling


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 6, 2020)

when


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> when


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm? Oh, uh... This is... uhhhh...
> Well let's just say I'm mentally not an Inkling


Please join us, we’ve got a lotta spots open

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020

K les goooo

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020

You‘re gonna have to wait until next game


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Please join us, we’ve got a lotta spots open
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020
> 
> K les goooo


Maybe if I finish what I'm doing in Animal Crossing...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

I wish I could play but I’m at a garden


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Maybe if I finish what I'm doing in Animal Crossing...


Alright, we’re in the middle of a game, so you’ve got, what, maybe 15 minutes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

wowie this is fun


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> wowie this is fun


Indeed


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 6, 2020)

Vibinnnnn


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy r u gonna answer


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Saltyy r u gonna answer


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

i don't see a time limit


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Should i stream this on Twitch so you guys can actually see thescreen?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020



Saltyy said:


> i don't see a time limit


90 second time limit


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Should i stream this on Twitch so you guys can actually see thescreen?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020
> 
> ...


probably


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> probably


K after this game I’ll do it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

that was not 90 seconds


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> that was not 90 seconds


60 seconds, idk
Anyways going live at tt/kurbusmaximus so you can see the screen

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020

@Seastar We finished the game, so r ya ready?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020

Live


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

send a link


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> send a link








	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020

Click Twitch in the corner and it’ll bring you to my channel


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Thank you


SMZM code come on in

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020

OK, we need @Saltyy to come in


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> 60 seconds, idk
> Anyways going live at tt/kurbusmaximus so you can see the screen
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020
> ...


I'm trying to earn bells because I spent most of them on my house yesterday...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm trying to earn bells because I spent most of them on my house yesterday...


Alright, just let us know when you’re ready


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

I was gonna join but I got so lost


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I was gonna join but I got so lost


Well, we started, so you gotta Wait till next game

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020

OOH that felt GOOD.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020

We’re gonna do Civic Doodle next, btw


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Well, we started, so you gotta Wait till next game
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020
> 
> ...


k


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

GG! Now lemme hook up my switch, which takes a hot minute, pls be patient


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

jeejee


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Moving my setup into my room, where there’s two plugs to have my stuff in


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020

if my mom calls while we're playing I will not hesitate to throw the phone


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

I just stumbled upon Tuba Boss and now I am confusion


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I just stumbled upon Tuba Boss and now I am confusion


?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Thanks for being patient, I’m hooking everything up now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Thanks for being patient, I’m hooking everything up now



soooooooooooooooooon


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ?


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> My thoughts exactly


okay...?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Everything is ready to play, just gotta hook up the switch to the Xbox


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

It’s like really good brass boss music with cursed tuba images


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Everything is ready to play, just gotta hook up the switch to the Xbox


cursed combo and yet I question how that's possible


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> cursed combo and yet I question how that's possible


Im hooking it up for streaming-wise


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 299311


he's beautiful


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Don’t have it installed, what a shocker.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2020)

henlo want some curry?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

No, i do. It’s just under T


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Don’t have it installed, what a shocker.


The downloads don't take too long


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> henlo want some curry?


Haven’t tried it but game to do so. You know the way to Evwirt?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> The downloads don't take too long


It’s installed, it’s just under T because it starts with The


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> It’s installed, it’s just under T because it starts with The


oh ok


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 299311


Exactly


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

So: bad news. It doesn’t capture OneGuide. So no Jackbox Pack 4.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> So: bad news. It doesn’t capture OneGuide. So no Jackbox Pack 4.


hm mk


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

So, we’re back live. Twitch.tv/kurbusmaximus


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Haven’t tried it but game to do so. You know the way to Evwirt?


yEs I aM nAdEeSH I wOrK fOr MikRosUave InDia uR lApToP hAs vIruS LeT mE fIX


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> yEs I aM nAdEeSH I wOrK fOr MikRosUave InDia uR lApToP hAs vIruS LeT mE fIX


Ok but do you wanna join us in playing Quiplash 2


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> yEs I aM nAdEeSH I wOrK fOr MikRosUave InDia uR lApToP hAs vIruS LeT mE fIX


wowie


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> yEs I aM nAdEeSH I wOrK fOr MikRosUave InDia uR lApToP hAs vIruS LeT mE fIX


congradulatons you have won 10000000 dollares, i am  nigerian pricne


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 6, 2020)

What is quiplash


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Ok but do you wanna join us in playing Quiplash 2


nO uR coMpuTar iS brOke I eM frAm TeCc SaPpOrt


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> What is quiplash


A game where you get prompts and answer them. And your answers go up against eachother.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020



sheilaa said:


> nO uR coMpuTar iS brOke I eM frAm TeCc SaPpOrt


Please join we need more to start


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> nO uR coMpuTar iS brOke I eM frAm TeCc SaPpOrt


pls fix I giv u monie


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> yEs I aM nAdEeSH I wOrK fOr MikRosUave InDia uR lApToP hAs vIruS LeT mE fIX


I don’t have a laptop in the forest


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

The code is QJSB, jackbox.tv, enter room code and name. Please watch on my twitch channel so you can see the screen. Thats it, vrisnem pls no ban


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

I am nigeria princ I giv mine money if uv vsend 1000 dolla vyis?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> congradulatons you have won 10000000 dollares, i am  nigerian pricne


ty send to my bank


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I am nigeria princ I giv mine money if uv vsend 1000 dolla vyis?


pls pls


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> pls fix I giv u monie


yeS 10 thouSanD dOllArs Pls


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

No one’s taking the third spot?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> yeS 10 thouSanD dOllArs Pls


oki


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Please I want something other than fish tonight


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

We could maybe do Guesspionage again


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> oki


ty noW ur cOmpUtAr iS fIne


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> ty noW ur cOmpUtAr iS fIne


: D


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

@Seastar please tell me you’re ready, we have a third spot open


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> @Seastar please tell me you’re ready, we have a third spot open


;-;


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ;-;


Me too


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ;-;


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

I literally cannot start without a third person


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

join or blackpink will shoot a bazooka at you


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> join or blackpink will shoot a bazooka at you


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> join or blackpink will shoot a bazooka at you


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

hello


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

0


FreeHelium said:


> hello


hi please join our game of quiplash


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> join or blackpink will shoot a bazooka at you


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> hello


Opinions on deer


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

The room code is on my twitch channel, and thats so we have everyone seeing the screen.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> @Seastar please tell me you’re ready, we have a third spot open


Uhhhhh


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2020)

Woof


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

PEW PEW


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uhhhhh


Join Quiplash please

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020

We’re doing Guesspionage again, cause it’s fun


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Join Quiplash please
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020
> 
> We’re doing Guesspionage again, cause it’s fun


k


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Code is NJBV. Come on down!


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Opinions on deer


they're nice animals, used to have them in my yard a lot


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> they're nice animals, used to have them in my yard a lot


They ate my mom’s day lilies when we had ‘em


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Are we doing two player Guesspionage?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020

NO I DIDN’T MEAN TO
FRICK
WHYYY

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020

IT’S MTHJ NOW.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Code is NJBV. Come on down!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> .


I goofed and exited cause I’m dumb and stupid


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I goofed and exited cause I’m dumb and stupid


;-;


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ;-;


The code is MTHJ

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020

No one’s joining?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020

Hold up..

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020

GG


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Having an e🅱ic conversation about jojo in a private chat


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Having an e🅱ic conversation about jojo in a private chat


Yeah i can tell its so quiet here


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Yeah i can tell its so quiet here


Yeah lmfao


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Nice guess, Saltyy.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Nice guess, Saltyy.


1℅ under


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Wanna see a brick


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wanna see a brick


Sure?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> 1℅ under


Thanks for the new achievement! Also, 0 percent off. DAAANG!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wanna see a brick


Yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Sure?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

i‘ve seen one other 0% off on Guesspionage. This is the second one.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 299335


art


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 299335


B R I C C


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

GG saltyy, this’ll be my last game for a little while


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Thanks for the new achievement! Also, 0 percent off. DAAANG!


GG kurb


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

I hit 100 in the Cast-Master achievement!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> GG kurb


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Animal friends


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> GG


Same to you


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 299337


is it bad I don't know what we got 0% off


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> is it bad I don't know what we got 0% off


The closer you are the more points you get which is better


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> The closer you are the more points you get which is better


Yeah but what question


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Yeah but what question


I don’t remember, and i cant check because Jackbox.tv doesn’t store Guesspionage scores. i can check Stream VOD though so hold on


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Animal friends
> 
> View attachment 299338


TURTS!!!! send meeee


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I don’t remember, and i cant check because Jackbox.tv doesn’t store Guesspionage scores. i can check Stream VOD though so hold on


K


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Animal friends
> 
> View attachment 299338


They are fren


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> K


I don’t have VODs enabled so you will have to live without knowing what it was


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I don’t have VODs enabled so you will have to live without knowing what it was


this is fine


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2020)

hi


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> hi


Hai!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

I eat turtles


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I eat turtles


Sksksksks how dare you save the turtles and I oop


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Sksksksks how dare you save the turtles and I oop


no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no


*Everyone will remember that


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *Everyone will remember that


Give me your turtles


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Give me your turtles


oris will probably bite you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Give me your turtles


Did you know they can breathe out of their rears


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> 🅱oris will probably bite you


I don't know who that is

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Did you know they can breathe out of their rears


amazing


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Did you know they can breathe out of their rears




	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020



Saltyy said:


> I don't know who that is
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020
> 
> ...


He is a snapping turt


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

For Gifmaster Saltyy




Take care of them


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I eat turtles


get out


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> For Gifmaster Rosie
> View attachment 299344
> Take care of them


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 299345


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Missed your chance


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

yum


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> yum


No


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> For Gifmaster Saltyy
> View attachment 299344
> Take care of them


*it's too cute to consume*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Too late


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Too late


You’re acting cursed again


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


>


Amazing


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You’re acting cursed again


Uh um I can regurgitate them I bet they’re still alive


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Uh um I can regurgitate them I bet they’re still alive


Wut


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Uh um I can regurgitate them I bet they’re still alive


I'M EATING RIGHY NOW WHY


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wut


It’s not too late to save the turtle

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020



Saltyy said:


> I'M EATING RIGHY NOW WHY


I’M SORRY I ATE THE TURTLE I GOTTA GET IT OUT


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

GIVE ME THE CUTE TORTLE OR I CALL OHARE01


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2020)

Ahem no eating turtles in here, those of you who do will get banned


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

@ohare01


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> GIVE ME THE CUTE TORTLE OR I CALL OHARE01









THEY’RE BACK


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 299353
> View attachment 299354
> THEY’RE BACK


YAY


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Ahem no eating turtles in here, those of you who do will get banned


Yea, I eat fish and fruit


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

What is going on here
Who ate turtles


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What is going on here
> Who ate turtles


Some dumb person :c


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What is going on here
> Who ate turtles


@FrogslimeOfficial


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Some dumb person :c


:C


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> @FrogslimeOfficial


COME OUT COWARD


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Eat another turtle and I end game you


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2020)

I am turtle queen turtle eaters shall not be alive.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Eat another turtle and I end game you


^^^^^^

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020



sheilaa said:


> I am turtle queen turtle eaters shall not be alive.


As long as I'm  bunny queen I'm good


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 6, 2020)

*starts getting quotes*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

I’m just a normal wild child


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

I call being cat queen! :3c


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

I went to eat chicken


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Where is spycrab plushie


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *starts getting quotes*


OOC thread is amazing


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2020)

^go ahead @Saltyy there are always room for more queens


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

found him
anyways who’s up for another round of Quip/Guesspionage


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> ^go ahead @Saltyy there are always room for more queens


I declare myself both bunny queen and bunny goddess 

If I ever get a switch lite I'll make a bunny only islnd


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Sometimes I’m a deer tho cuz of UW


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Guys did you see I returned the turtle


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

I call dibs on..
wait what are we doing


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Guys did you see I returned the turtle


no i request proof


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

I call dibs on deer


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I call dibs on..
> wait what are we doing


we will become the gods/goddesses and kings and queens of stuff


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> no i request proof


LAst page 
Also Saltyy threatened to eat them earlier


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> we will become the gods/goddesses and kings and queens of stuff


what am i the king of


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

if this isn't just animals and anything at all dibs on wakfu goddess

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020



Kurb said:


> what am i the king of


You get to pick lmao


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 6, 2020)

Co queen of jikken


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> if this isn't just animals and anything at all dibs on wakfu goddess
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020
> 
> ...


king of rockets/guns 
no question


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

I’m frog king no one can change that


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 299353
> View attachment 299354
> THEY’RE BACK


ok make sure its unharmed


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Co queen of jikken


well half of a goddess is a demi-goddess so what if we're both jikken demi goddesses


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> ok make sure its unharmed


It’s good it didn’t get far


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It’s good it didn’t get far


okay fair beans


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

also declare myself queen of blackpink and kpop because I want multiple titles


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> well half of a goddess is a demi-goddess so what if we're both jikken demi goddesses


y e s it's perfect


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

TBH I’m prolly on the lowest rung of deer tho


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> also declare myself queen of blackpink and kpop because I want multiple titles


Can I be frog king


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Can I be frog king


yeah


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

im also the prince of Guesspionage 
i am really good at it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> im also the prince of Guesspionage
> i am really good at it


*your probably the god


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *your probably the god


Yeah


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Yeah





Saltyy said:


> yeah


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Queen of kitties!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Queen of kitties!


k


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Frog king


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Frog king
> View attachment 299371


nice


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

I don the helm of mucus amphibians


Saltyy said:


> nice


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

_What is going on? Why did Frogslime eat a turtle?_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _What is going on? Why did Frogslime eat a turtle?_


magic


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _What is going on? Why did Frogslime eat a turtle?_


Because they lost a bet


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _What is going on? Why did Frogslime eat a turtle?_


I thought Saltyy was gonna eat it so I did it first but Iran okay now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _What is going on? Why did Frogslime eat a turtle?_


They’re choosing animal/other stuff royalty. I myself am at the bottom rung of deer (deer serf, mayhaps?)


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

why is frogslime eating a turtle this is not ok


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I thought Saltyy was gonna eat it so I did it first but Iran okay now


it was too cute


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

I 


Enxssi said:


> why is frogslime eating a turtle this is not ok


didn’t digest it it’s okay now


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> why is frogslime eating a turtle this is not ok





Kurb said:


> Because they lost a bet


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

saltyy craves frogslimeofficial's soul now


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

I crave a game of Guesspionage 
who wants in


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> saltyy craves frogslimeofficial's soul now


Jokes on you I don’t have one
Also I’d never _truly _eat a turtle


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I crave a game of Guesspionage
> who wants in


If you get someone else to join I'll join


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> If you get someone else to join I'll join


Can I join I won’t eat turtles and I have nothing to do


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Why eat turtles when cosmic brownies exist? 
Wait, I shouldn't have had that for breakfast.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I
> 
> didn’t digest it it’s okay now


*THAT DOES NOT JUSTIFY IT*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Can I join I won’t eat turtles and I have nothing to do


y e s


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Can I join I won’t eat turtles and I have nothing to do


K! Lemme boot up my Dbox


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *THAT DOES NOT JUSTIFY IT*


It
uh 
It was a chocolate turle
haha prank guys it wasn't real


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Why eat turtles when cosmic brownies exist?
> Wait, I shouldn't have had that for breakfast.


That sounds like an amazing breakfast


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That sounds like an amazing breakfast


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> K! Lemme boot up my Dbox


: D


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That sounds like an amazing breakfast


The pizza was a better idea but it was all gone this morning...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> The pizza was a better idea but it was all gone this morning...


Are you gonna join our Guesspionage game?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Are you gonna join our Guesspionage game?


I shall


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I shall


i was talking to Seastar but ok


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Spoiler: im sorry this is where the spoon thing came from no turtles were hurt in the making of this


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Hmm... maybe... I'll go put my Switch away first...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Live at TTV/KurbusMaximus, the code will be there, i’ll drop it here once Saltyy joins


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i was talking to Seastar but ok


Ik

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020



Kurb said:


> Live at TTV/KurbusMaximus, the code will be there, i’ll drop it here once Saltyy joins


What's the code tho


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Ik
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020
> 
> ...


KAGW
Everyone join
jackbox.tv enter in name and room code and you’ll be in

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020

Turtle Lover is Saltyy i presume?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> KAGW
> Everyone join
> jackbox.tv enter in name and room code and you’ll be in
> 
> ...


no it's not me


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no it's not me


well can you join?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020

Salt Goddess
Nice name


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Thanxx


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

once Seastar joins we’ll start


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

mk


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

I’m still shaking from that 0% you pulled off


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’m still shaking from that 0% you pulled off


bc I'm cool


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> bc I'm cool


should i just start and let seastar join next game?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> should i just start and let seastar join next game?


yeah


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

a


Saltyy said:


> yeah


ok


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

: D


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

It started before I could pick an avatar but whatever


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Wait Seastar squeezed in last second haha


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Am I supposed to be hearing things


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> It started before I could pick an avatar but whatever


So what you do is guess a percent of how many people do whatever the prompt is, and if you’re close enough, you‘ll get points


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Am I supposed to be hearing things


The sound is on the Twitch stream


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

whoop I can't hear anything

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020

Wait I need to fix the audio


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> whoop I can't hear anything
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020
> 
> Wait I need to fix the audio


Make sure Mute is off


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

50% is not accurate


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> 50% is not accurate


Yeah you can drag the little bubble to adjust the percent


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Make sure Mute is off


Yeah I just was making sure before I joined the twitch because my headphones have been acting up


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

By the way... I have the Wii version of You Don't Know Jack... I've sorta known what this is... only sorta.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> By the way... I have the Wii version of You Don't Know Jack... I've sorta known what this is... only sorta.


Yeah, it’s made by the same company


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Yeah you can drag the little bubble to adjust the percent


I meant for one of th questions answer


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I meant for one of th questions answer


I know, i just assumed Seastar didn’t know how to adjust the percent


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I know, i just assumed Seastar didn’t know how to adjust the percent


I didn;t know what was happening at first so yeah lol


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I didn;t know what was happening at first so yeah lol


yeah, it’s your first game, i get it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

ohhh


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

THREE PERCENT?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020

Dang, you won on your first game! GG!
I gotta go take a pee and then we’ll start again


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Wha-
I-
Okay, that happened


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Oh wow gg


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

GG I have to go for a few minutes tho so start a game without me


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

New room code is WXOV


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

I'm back I'll join after you finish the game


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

After this, we’re doing one more Guess then we’re switching to Quip


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

hmm that was weird


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> After this, we’re doing one more Guess then we’re switching to Quip


: D 

I hope I can be fast enough


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

AGAIN?
GG, seastar


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

gg again


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> AGAIN?
> GG, seastar


_I don't know how this is happening_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

New room code is ONHH

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020

1 percent of people go to Starbucks every day before work.
WHY?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

W h a t
1%?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> W h a t
> 1%?


wtf


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> wtf


I’ve seen 0 percent before in an audience records game


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’ve seen 0 percent before in an audience records game


w h a t


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Funny that it asked me about something that is _banned in my state._


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Funny that it asked me about something that is _banned in my state._


What?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

GG

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020



ohare01 said:


> What?


The lottery


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

ay gg


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What?


The lottery lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What?


Also I never watched the show they mentioned


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Quiplash time


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Quiplash time


Excited to lose lmao


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Our code of the day is....
RJVJ


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

OMG I swear your game just played a sound effect I recognize from Kid Pix
H e l p


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> OMG I swear your game just played a sound effect I recognize from Kid Pix
> H e l p


in Quiplash or Guesspionage?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Also I never watched the show they mentioned


I used to...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I used to...


What show


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> in Quiplash or Guesspionage?


I think it was when you picked the next game


----------



## Chris (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> New room code is ONHH
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020
> 
> ...



While I'm sure this is rhetorical and/or related to your game, as an adult who does this it is the little pleasures in life that get you through a 9-5 (or in my case 8:30-4:30).


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> OMG I swear your game just played a sound effect I recognize from Kid Pix
> H e l p


What sound effect


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What show


SNL


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Join in peeps


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> While I'm sure this is rhetorical and/or related to your game, as an adult who does this it is the little pleasures in life that get you through a 9-5 (or in my case 8:30-4:30).


Oh, hey Vrisnem
You wanna join us in our Jackboxing adventures?
We did expect more than one percent of people to do this


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> SNL


Oh lol
I'm so uncultured I had to look it up


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What sound effect





Seastar said:


> I think it was when you picked the next game


I also don't know how to describe it lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

My screen is displaying at 160p lmao


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I also don't know how to describe it lol


Oh you mean the Magic sound?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Oh you mean the Magic sound?


Yes that.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

my answers suck so much


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> my answers suck so much


same rip


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Yes that.


Well then, I learned something new today.
WHO FORGOT TO VOTE?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

I had to use a safety one my brain is empty


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I had to use a pre-used one my brain is empty


haha


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

bruhi got into the top 10 and then I lost connectionthis is the worst day of my life


----------



## Chris (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Oh, hey Vrisnem
> You wanna join us in our Jackboxing adventures?
> We did expect more than one percent of people to do this


Drinking with my dad tonight, but maybe next time!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Well then, I learned something new today.
> WHO FORGOT TO VOTE?


me sorry


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

My round two answers were hurried so yikes


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Drinking with my dad tonight, but maybe next time!


Alrighty, we’ll be doing this for a few days, so just let me know!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

I seem to have misunderstood the wolf one


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I seem to have misunderstood the wolf one


I don't know I just went with wolf whistle


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

I am  laughing at how stupid one of my answers was


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

*I WAS ABOUT TO WIN TETRIS THIS IS AWFUL*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I am  laughing at how stupid one of my answers was


same


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

hhhh I can';t think


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Anyone else wanna snag a spot in Quiplash?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

"It smells like death."
Okaaay don't ask


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

GG I love this game


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

lmao I suck at these but that was great


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> "It smells like death."
> Okaaay don't ask


I literally just went with spikes because I'm a special lady


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I literally just went with spikes because I'm a special lady


only thing I could think of was exploding coffins hhh


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Anyone else wanna snag a spot in Quiplash?


tmrw or saturday ill try it out


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

My answer is so bad


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

wth is sweaty tube top


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Is this game going to make me sound different?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

hhhh I already regret what I typed


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Is this game going to make me sound different?


Probably


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Good the bad and the ugly reference
whelp that didn't work


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

I think im gonna join


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

I goofed big timethere


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

I have a decent idea


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I think im gonna join


We’re doing Quiplash then Guesspionage


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

oh i ran out of time rip


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> We’re doing Quiplash then Guesspionage


Can we do quiplash more, if not it's fine I'm having fun


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

GG ribbon


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Okay but squirtle has killed Donald trump was perfect


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

squirt is so cursed why'd that have to be the word


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I goofed big timethere


It was still funny.
"Man"


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

New code is Rnom

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020

Who’s who here?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> It was still funny.
> "Man"


I wanted to vote for it but it was too late


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I wanted to vote for it but it was too late
> View attachment 299402


I voted for it I think


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Who’s our audience here?
Also, thanks for the achievement!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

this game is so random I love it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Who’s our audience here?
> Also, thanks for the achievement!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


>


Ya wanna join Guesspionage next game?  We’re doing Quip after that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

The election one is hard I want both


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Ya wanna join Guesspionage next game?  We’re doing Quip after that


Just so long as it’s SFW: I’m not into gross stuff


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Just so long as it’s SFW: I’m not into gross stuff


Me either


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Just so long as it’s SFW: I’m not into gross stuff


Yea i have family friendly on


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> The election one is hard I want both


Same lmao


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 6, 2020)

Ok so I need to make a portfolio to apply to my art class; how does this look?


Spoiler























im going to add more, but this is just what I have on my phone.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

OML IF VRISNEM COULD SEE THIS


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Double Quiplash hahaa


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> OML IF VRISNEM COULD SEE THIS


?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> OML IF VRISNEM COULD SEE THIS


It stores records on the site so we can show it to him later


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

"Words nobody in the history of mankind has ever uttered"

 "Vrisnem is a bad mod"

This is true


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> ?


I can post the thing later lmao

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020

HECK I USED THE WRONG DEER


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

this is the best game


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Y’all’s know I’m in the audience...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all’s know I’m in the audience...


I do


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all’s know I’m in the audience...


oh
oh
oH


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

who put an actual answer


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> who put an actual answer


hhh idk I can't think


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> who put an actual answer


Brainless did


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 6, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Ok so I need to make a portfolio to apply to my art class; how does this look?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I’ll take the 2 loves as its ok


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Brainless did


huh


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> huh


Your in game name is brainless, right?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Whelp I feel cursed now


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Whelp I feel cursed now


i always feel cursed


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Your in game name is brainless, right?


yeah why


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Whelp I feel cursed now


kirby loves Cannibalism hah


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Kirby loves cannibalism is the best answer


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yeah why


That’s why i said brainless did it

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020

GG


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> That’s why i said brainless did it


What what did I do

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020

gg


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

WE’RE gonna do just one guesspionage


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

so what's the current game schedule

How many rounds of guesspionage

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020



Kurb said:


> WE’RE gonna do just one guesspionage


oh wow

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020

good


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

_Kid Pix
I cannot unhear_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> so what's the current game schedule
> 
> How many rounds of guesspionage
> 
> ...


1
anyway code is ILMm


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Who won? I was in it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Im sugarn't btw


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

*Sugarn't*

Amazing


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Who won? I was in it


Kurb won


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Ok, who’s who?


ohare01 said:


> Who won? I was in it


i did


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Who won? I was in it


Kurbusmaximillion


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Btw @ohare01 watch the twitch so you can see points and stuff


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Btw @ohare01 watch the twitch so you can see points and stuff


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

I have a headache... I might stop after this game.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

64% of pedestrians text while walking.
I'm pedestrians.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I have a headache... I might stop after this game.


Alrighty! We’ll keep going if you wanna join back


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

wait where's abri


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> wait where's abri


I dunno
Also Enxssi do you now know how to work this


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

it’s not letting me answer wtf


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> it’s not letting me answer wtf


You hit higher or lower 
and hit submit after adjusting it on your Turn


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

oh dang


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You hit higher or lower
> and hit submit after adjusting it on your Turn


it just shows the logo


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Oy it’s finicky on a phone


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> it just shows the logo


Refresh and enter the code again 
it’s ILMM


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> it just shows the logo


It's waiting for the question or something


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

I like to imagine the dog is eating the points

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020

gg


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Quip tiem!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Okay, I need a break now.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay, I need a break now.


Bye! I hope your head gets better.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay, I need a break now.


Alright, we’ll probably still be playing

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020

Code is TSGR

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020

Starting now!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> wait where's abri


It says I was just in audience :c I wasn't on the ranking

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020

I can't watch the twitch and play at the same time.. I'm on mobile


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> It says I was just in audience :c I wasn't on the ranking
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020
> 
> I can't watch the twitch and play at the same time.. I'm on mobile


Open Twitch in browser
also r u in this game?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Open Twitch in browser
> also r u in this game?


I can't and no I give up
It's not even that fun anyway..


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I can't and no I give up
> It's not even that fun anyway..


Ok so it’s just us four now?
We’ll be rotating between Guesspionage and Quiplash btw


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oy it’s finicky on a phone




	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020



Kurb said:


> Ok so it’s just us four now?
> We’ll be rotating between Guesspionage and Quiplash btw


Yeye


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020
> 
> 
> Yeye


Alright, If you decide to hop ion, you can

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020

I’m gonna make a thread for this after this game


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Okay but imagine Cyanide Jelly Bellies


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Who keeps adding venison


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi's onto something


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

After thusis game I’m making a thread so we don’t clutter this up here


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

@Lothitine here's the thing about Vris


			https://i.ibb.co/dDk03cd/anim-5.gif


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> @Lothitine here's the thing about Vris
> 
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/dDk03cd/anim-5.gif


Oh yeah i forgot
Anyway thread’s up move there


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

I'm back


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I'm back


You just missed an entire 2 hour stream of pure jackbox between the regulars here


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

I was gone


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 6, 2020)

Hellooooo


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Hi


----------



## sigh (Aug 6, 2020)

hey fellow basement dwellers


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

This is the quietest this thread has ever been.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Ello. I was out visiting


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> This is the quietest this thread has ever been.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> This is the quietest this thread has ever been.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Let’s change that


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Lets chat
What is our topic


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Baked beans: yes or no. My vote is yes


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

I don’t eat beans...
Also this thread is very inactive at 3-8 AM US time


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I don’t eat beans...
> Also this thread is very inactive at 3-8 AM US time


That’s because most of us are asleep at that time


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Yep I know...
And when I sleep, this thread goes active...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

We’re having more cheese nuggets for dinner tonight


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

yeah, and when just wake up matty is usually talking with mick


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> yeah, and when i'm awake matty is usually talking with mick


Wild child squad has to stick together


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

👁


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Yep I know...
> And when I sleep, this thread goes active...


Because timezones


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> 👁


Eeeeey


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> 👁


Oh hello there-


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

today's been a busy day


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> today's been a busy day


Good or bad or meh


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Good or bad or meh


good, had a vc, watched a game, relaxed, guess i was just keeping myself busy more than being busy lol


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> today's been a busy day


I was pretty busy also, went out of town like all day


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

oh hey it's active again


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Yup, I’m just waiting on pizza


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yup, I’m just waiting on pizza


Lucky


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

I’m back
Had to work on a school project also have to do another later...
So I might leave for a bit.
Going to stay for a bit right now though, waiting to flatten something


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

did i miss anything


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Not much


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> did i miss anything


everything


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Yea it’s not like 10 pm we haven’t gone wild yet


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Hm...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291524691602149379Also might host some more Jackbox in a f ew


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Ok..
Might make a Twitch for myself then


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Ok..
> Might make a Twitch for myself then


Alright, make your name CounterClokwies or somethin


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

is kurb still playing I had to leave


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

My user is thinkingaboutnothing if anyone is hosting it...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

I might join in later


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> is kurb still playing I had to leave


Hosting in like 5


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Tbh I forgot clockwise was a real word


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Hosting in like 5


: D

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Tbh I forgot clockwise was a real word


when I look at a clock I think of her


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

gonna start off strong tonight with Guesspionage.
Code's on my Twitch


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Move to the jackbox thread


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Move to the jackbox thread


----------



## sigh (Aug 6, 2020)

ok i know i'm late but baked beans are a yes from me chief


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Sulky said:


> ok i know i'm late but baked beans are a yes from me chief


Yesh


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 6, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Ok so I need to make a portfolio to apply to my art class; how does this look?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


UPDATE! JUST SIGNED UP WITH THIS PORTFOLIO:








						Portfolio
					

https://youtu.be/60KRJlUqO9c https://youtu.be/gpLsAdtzmMkhttps://youtu.be/2ChwPjF3h-c




					docs.google.com


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Guys were playing jackbox in the other thread if anyone wants to join


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

I’m probably going to skip out for a while; I’m going to do stuff on Evwirt


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

I just worked out and I'm e x h a u s t e d


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Hai!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hai!


hey come play jackbox pls we need a fourth for Quiplash


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Hi ^^


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

We never have much pizza left over lol


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

@Seastar


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Going to brb soon...
Need to work on my school project


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 6, 2020)

Subscrib to m YouTube 








						LothCatRun
					

Hi I’m loth and I like Star Wars and ghosts and anime alot




					www.youtube.com
				



I’m just
Putting 1 minute speed paints on there
But I’m uploading like 5 rn


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

This chat never been dead at this hour
anyways what fortnite skins do yall use


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

I don’t play Fortnite. I tried it a couple times but it always put me in this weird team mode and I couldn’t get the hang of it so I just didn’t really want to play. I have no beef with those who play it tho


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 6, 2020)

Idk why but I’ve always hated fortnite 
Like I don’t *hate* it I guess I just never cared enough to play
It seems boring to me lmao


----------



## sigh (Aug 6, 2020)

fortnite who?


----------



## Antonio (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Never played fortnite and never will


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Fortnite no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Sulky said:


> fortnite who?


It took over the antiquated description of two weeks ;-;


----------



## Mick (Aug 6, 2020)

I was gone for like a few hours, send help


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Mick said:


> View attachment 299509
> 
> I was gone for like a few hours, send help


I’ve gotten 30 at some times lol


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 6, 2020)

Antonio said:


> View attachment 299510


I’m going to,, uh
**aggresively screenshots**


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

I've gotten 46 before


----------



## Mick (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ve gotten 30 at some times lol



I think my record is 24 but that was mostly just likes, and after being away for pretty much an entire day. When there are quotes and stuff it's like, where do you even start :')


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

I need to transfer my Megaloceros fossil eventually


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Mick said:


> View attachment 299509
> 
> I was gone for like a few hours, send help


We did a lot of Jackbox =, which you missed


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Mick said:


> I think my record is 24 but that was mostly just likes, and after being away for pretty much an entire day. When there are quotes and stuff it's like, where do you even start :')


I just start from the beginning lol


----------



## Mick (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> We did a lot of Jackbox =, which you missed



Oops. I need sleep sometimes sorry


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Jackbox was fun, but I'm pretty much working on my school project


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I just start from the beginning lol


Yea I skim over the pages I missed first thing in the morning


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

I skim sometimes...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I skim sometimes...


I always skim


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Yeah...
Sometimes I skip, bc theres too much, but then I go back...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

I don't skim, I read everything lmao


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

i only read the newest stuff or anything im pinged for


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Hm...

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020

I feel like a mess right now...
Because of earlier..


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Hm...
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020
> 
> ...


What happened?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Jackbox didn't record any of the previous games, so i gotta fetch some clips from the VOD. Be right back.


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What happened?


Well, its private, not tbt related.
School related, mostly.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Jackbox didn't record any of the previous games, so i gotta fetch some clips from the VOD. Be right back.


Do they have split the room that you can play on that website?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Well, its private, not tbt related.


Ohh alright


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Yeah...
I'm a bit ok now...
Probably going to stress eat later though.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Do they have split the room that you can play on that website?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020
> 
> ...


that's in Pack 5, which i don't own.
But in Guesspionage Saltyy guessed the exact percentage of something


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> that's in Pack 5, which i don't own.
> But in Guesspionage Saltyy guessed the exact percentage of something


Ohh alright
I thought you did tho since you're such a huge fan of it but ok lmao


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ohh alright
> I thought you did tho since you're such a huge fan of it but ok lmao


I should buy it, it has some of the best game imo


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I should buy it, it has some of the best game imo


_do it_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i only read the newest stuff or anything im pinged for


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _do it_


I'm pür


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

It looks cool


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I'm pür


That's a mood


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

YESH I STILL HAVE A MEGALOCEROS


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> It looks cool


It is!


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Going to fix my island, going to add an orchard to it

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020

Split the room looks interesting and the Jackbox games


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

I can’t believe I really have a way to visit my friends’ islands while still being too nervous to ask


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Dream addresses?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> ?


_The dream feature in ac lmao I can look at people’s sigs and go “Nyohoho the social anxiety goblin strikes again”_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _The dream feature in ac lmao I can look at people’s sigs and go “Nyohoho the social anxiety goblin strikes again”_


Aww you dont have to be nervous :c
People here are nice! Why do you think I've made so many friends lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _The dream feature in ac lmao I can look at people’s sigs and go “Nyohoho the social anxiety goblin strikes again”_


Evwirt is still a trash heap but I’m getting it to be a slightly better trash heap


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Aww you dont have to be nervous :c
> People here are nice! Why do you think I've made so many friends lol


_Please man, being in quarantine messed up my confidence i look homeless _

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Evwirt is still a trash heap but I’m getting it to be a slightly better trash heap


I think you’re getting our islands mixed up


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Please man, being in quarantine messed up my confidence i look homeless _


No you don't
Stop talking bad about yourself or I'll hit you with a pillow


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

I will give my DA when my island is complete, mine is just a mess.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> No you don't
> Stop talking bad about yourself or I'll hit you with a pillow


Make it a battle axe pillow please


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Make it a battle axe pillow please


Accept facts or I hit you with these


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Accept facts or I hit you with these
> View attachment 299511


Well now i dont want to accept facts


----------



## Mick (Aug 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I will give my DA when my island is complete, mine is just a mess.



Aw man, I forgot to update my dream in daylight...

Let us know when you upload yours, I want to see


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Accept facts or I hit you with these
> View attachment 299511


Gimme the axe


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Well now i dont want to accept facts


Accept facts or I don't hit you with those


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Mick said:


> Aw man, I forgot to update my dream in daylight...
> 
> Let us know when you upload yours, I want to see


Ideally my island SHOULD be in the evening but I only seem to remember at night


----------



## Mick (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ideally my island SHOULD be in the evening but I only seem to remember at night



That was my plan too - upload around 6, at sunset. It doesn't help that I mostly see it at night myself


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

What is the best night hourly music?
Just curious, so I can upload my DA once its complete at that time


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Accept facts or I don't hit you with those


Fine i accept


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Fine i accept


Good, now
-throws all the pillows at you-


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

_Wait time of day matters for uploading your dream?_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Good, now
> -throws all the pillows at you-


*happi noises*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Wait time of day matters for uploading your dream?_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020
> 
> ...


Yeah lmao


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What is the best night hourly music?
> Just curious, so I can upload my DA once its complete at that time


12 AM is my favorite night song but 11 PM is also good


----------



## Mick (Aug 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What is the best night hourly music?
> Just curious, so I can upload my DA once its complete at that time



2AM by a long shot!


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yeah lmao


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

5 am if that counts as night

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 299514


Rip


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

5 PM is my absolute favorite tho but I think 6 PM might fit my ambiance better


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> 5 PM is my absolute favorite tho but I think 6 PM might fit my ambiance better


5 am is the best imo


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

I have a bit of a star themed zen island so I need it to take place at night.
2AM and 5AM seem nice.
But there's some light at 5AM


----------



## Mick (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> 5 am if that counts as night



5am is pretty great as well. I didn't consider it night because the game already has daylight at that point, but it works!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

I'm hungry
What shall i eat


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> 5 am is the best imo


I love 5 AM but you can only get me up at that hour if I have a class at 8 AM (my commute is LONG) so it brings it down to second-honorary first

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020

Yea for all intents and purposes 6 PM HAS to be my dream hour cuz it’s in the evening and has a woodsy tone


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

I'm eating organic chocolate bite things and they're kinda spicy

why tf are they like this


----------



## Mick (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm hungry
> What shall i eat



cake?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Mick said:


> cake?


I have no cake


----------



## Mick (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I have no cake



oh no
thats a sad story


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I have no cake


BEANS THEN.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> BEANS THEN.


I have no beans
And I hate b e a n s

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020



ohare01 said:


> I'm eating organic chocolate bite things and they're kinda spicy
> 
> why tf are they like this


These are weird


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> BEANS THEN.


Or wait till it’s winter and snowing and pour syrup on the snow, wait till it’s gooey and then scoop it up and eat it like the Canadians


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I have no beans
> And I hate b e a n s
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020
> ...


C O N S U M E C O R N T H E N


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

What if there's an anti bean cult in the world


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What if there's an anti bean cult in the world


With Christians against seedless watermelons nothing can really surprise me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Wait i have a cupcake
: D

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> With Christians against seedless watermelons nothing can really surprise me


What??
I've never heard of this wtf

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> C O N S U M E C O R N T H E N


I hate c o r n


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Wait i have a cupcake
> : D
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020
> ...


Eat the cupcake


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

I wonder what happens if I use the icon filter on google searches on here


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Eat the cupcake


I am :3


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Hm...


----------



## Mick (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Wait i have a cupcake
> : D



That counts! ^^


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

I'm basically downloading random images yet relevant from google for my school project


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Mick said:


> That counts! ^^


That was so good- : D


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

We were going through my grandma’s stuff and I found this random pig. No one knows where it came from, where it goes, but he shall be known as the mushroom pig.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Wait i have a cupcake
> : D
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020
> ...





_On the flip side


_


----------



## Mick (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> That was so good- : D



I have good ideas.
sometimes.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> We were going through my grandma’s stuff and I found this random pig. No one knows where it came from, where it goes, but he shall be known as the mushroom pig.
> View attachment 299519


Buy a Minecraft Mooshroom figure so he has a frenb


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 299518
> _On the flip side
> View attachment 299520_


LMFAO THE SECOND ONE


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> We were going through my grandma’s stuff and I found this random pig. No one knows where it came from, where it goes, but he shall be known as the mushroom pig.
> View attachment 299519


_* If it hadn't been for Cotton-Eye Joe*_
*I'd been married a long time ago
Where did you come from, where did you go?*
_*Where did you come from, Cotton-Eye Joe?  *_


----------



## Mick (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> We were going through my grandma’s stuff and I found this random pig. No one knows where it came from, where it goes, but he shall be known as the mushroom pig.
> View attachment 299519



where did she come from, where did she go
where did she come from mushroom tied sow


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 6, 2020)

Mick said:


> where did she come from, where did she go
> where did she come from mushroom tied sow


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

Country gnomes, take my bones


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 299518
> _On the flip side
> View attachment 299520_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

I’m going to be trendy and have a tiered museum cuz I have little use for inclines for most areas


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Mick said:


> where did she come from, where did she go
> where did she come from mushroom tied sow


Beautiful


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Country gnomes, take my bones


*TO THE PLACEE
I BELOOOOOOWNG*

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020

*cough*
_anyways_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *TO THE PLACEE
> I BELOOOOOOWNG*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020
> ...


EAST WYOMING MOUNTAIN MOTHER


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *TO THE PLACEE
> I BELOOOOOOWNG*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020
> ...


_*MUSHROOM KINGDOM, BOWSERS CASTLE

TAKE MY BONES, COUNTRY GNOMES*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Uh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Country gnomes, take my bones


Is this the next installment in the Gnomeo and Juliet series


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Is this the next installment in the Gnomeo and Juliet series


*please don't remind me of that trainwreck*


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *please don't remind me of that trainwreck*


*GNOMEO AND JULIET WAS ART WYM*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *GNOMEO AND JULIET WAS ART WYM*


Pray tell


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *GNOMEO AND JULIET WAS ART WYM*


*no it isn't *


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Pray tell


It was a beautiful train wreck


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It was a beautiful train wreck


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

I saw the first one in the theater


----------



## sigh (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *no it isn't *


unrelated but is your pfp rose from blackpink?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *no it isn't *


Gnomeo and Juliet is my childhood


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

I grew up on Gnomeo and Juliet


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Oh my what is happening
I was gone for 5 minutes


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I grew up on Gnomeo and Juliet


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

Did either of them die?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Did either of them die?


Sometimes I wish


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Oh my what is happening
> I was gone for 5 minutes


*QUICK Do you love gnomeo and Juliet or are you weird*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Oh my what is happening
> I was gone for 5 minutes


We are talking about beautiful train wrecks that I saw in the theatre


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

what is gnomeo and Juliet


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Oh my what is happening
> I was gone for 5 minutes


I called for the country gnomes to take my bones and we are now discussing a Shakespearean tragedy in gnome form


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *QUICK Do you love gnomeo and Juliet or are you weird*


I never even watched it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *QUICK Do you love gnomeo and Juliet or are you weird*


What if I’m both


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I never even watched it





FreeHelium said:


> what is gnomeo and Juliet


Uncultured SWINES


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Uncultured SWINES


;;


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Uncultured SWINES


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

Haha i haven’t seen it either


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Sulky said:


> unrelated but is your pfp rose from blackpink?


Yeah I'm a big blink


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Its not my fault


----------



## Mick (Aug 6, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *QUICK Do you love gnomeo and Juliet or are you weird*



Guess I'm weird, never even saw it


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

i was gone for an _*hour why are you guys talking about guh-nomes*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Haha i haven’t seen it either


Watch it NOW


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ;;


*Go pirate it off a shady website and GET EDUCATED*


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Uncultured SWINES


sorry im old i dont remember kids movies that were past my time lol


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i was gone for an _*hour why are you guys talking about guh-nomes*_


Because gnome


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Mick said:


> Guess I'm weird, never even saw it





Your Local Wild Child said:


> Watch it NOW


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

*i do not like this abomination*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *Go pirate it off a shady website and GET EDUCATED*


_no_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i was gone for an _*hour why are you guys talking about guh-nomes*_


_gnohohohoho_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Uncultured SWINES


That’s offensive to mushroom-tied sow


----------



## Mick (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Watch it NOW



I don't think I feel like watching gnomes at 5am


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> sorry im old i dont remember kids movies that were past my time lol







...



ok boomer


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 6, 2020)

W-
I leave for once and theres a gnome war


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> That’s offensive to mushroom-tied sow


oh I’m sorry
*YOU SILLY GOOSES*


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

i like how pigs can sniff chocolate


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Guys what about Sherlock Gnomes with Johnny Depp


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> W-
> I leave for once and theres a gnome war


Just like my animal crossing island


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## sigh (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Yeah I'm a big blink


bro i love her. gr8 taste.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 6, 2020)

Gnomeo and Juliet v. NOmeo and Juliet


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Guys what about Sherlock Gnomes with Johnny Depp


_What about *what?*_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Gnöme


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Guys what about Sherlock Gnomes with Johnny Depp


Haven’t seen it yet sadly


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Sulky said:


> bro i love her. gr8 taste.


Happy to see a fellow blink


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Guys what about Sherlock Gnomes with Johnny Depp


a youtuber i watch reviewed that lol, is that in the same universe as the gnomeo thing


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Mick said:


> I don't think I feel like watching gnomes at 5am


Watching gnomes at 5 AM challenge! (GONE WRONG) (GONE WILD) (WATCH TO THE END)


----------



## Mick (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


>



Man, dogs are just always ready to party... They're too good


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Gnomeo and Juliet v. NOmeo and Juliet


i am in this sentence and I don't like it


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 6, 2020)

Why watch gnomes when it's an anime

_YOU GNOME LOVERS_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Lothitine said:


>


W h y


----------



## Mick (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Watching gnomes at 5 AM challenge! (GONE WRONG) (GONE WILD) (WATCH TO THE END)



That video would just be me sitting silently in my chair staring at a screen


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Mick said:


> Man, dogs are just always ready to party... They're too good


You just watched gnomes at 5 AM


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Why watch gnomes when it's an anime
> 
> _YOU GNOME LOVERS_


why watch anything at all when wakfu exists


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

You fools 
It was all part of our gnome plan


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> You fools
> It was all part of our gnome plan


Wowie


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> You fools
> It was all part of our gnome plan


Guh-not this again


----------



## Mick (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You just watched gnomes at 5 AM



I choose to forget that this happened


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

fun fact: if the entire population of the earth were to be put in a pile, you'd die


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> You fools
> It was all part of our gnome plan


P E R F E C T I O N


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> P E R F E C T I O N


k


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 6, 2020)

w h a t


----------



## Mick (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> fun fact: if the entire population of the earth were to be put in a pile, you'd die



You don't know that, I might be at the top


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> fun fact: if the entire population of the earth were to be put in a pile, you'd die


You have enough bones in your body to make a skeleton


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> why watch anything at all when wakfu exists


what is wakfu


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> w h a t





FrogslimeOfficial said:


>


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> what is wakfu


_Saltyy is typing..._


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> You have enough bones in your body to make a skeleton


Ah yes the floor here is made of floor


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Mick said:


> You don't know that, I might be at the top


Is this what top energy is


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> what is wakfu


the best thing ever


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> W h y


It looks good for 2011


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> the best thing ever


never heard of it


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> .


Don't know what it is but I'm sure it's great


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _Saltyy is typing..._


: )


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Don't know what it is but I'm sure it's great


Correct


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> never heard of it





Rosie977 said:


> Don't know what it is but I'm sure it's great


watch it right now or a dragon will set your house on fire

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020



Lothitine said:


> It looks good for 2011


welp that was the first season 

*Jesus it's like 10 years old*


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> watch it right now or a dragon will set your house on fire


I know wakfu I meant the video


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I know wakfu I meant the video





Saltyy said:


> watch it right now or a dragon will set your house on fire


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I know wakfu I meant the video


oh okay you will be spared for now


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

"it looks so good for 2011"

so animated films before that look like **** to you guys? lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> "it looks so good for 2011"
> 
> so animated films before that look like **** to you guys? lol


basically they meant 

wakfu > everything ever in existence


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> basically they meant
> 
> wakfu > everything ever in existence


but the video they linked that to was the gnome movie


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> oh okay you will be spared for now


hmmmmm ok


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

haha yeah im a weeb
*proceeds to watch english dub*


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> "it looks so good for 2011"
> 
> so animated films before that look like **** to you guys? lol


No- it just looks rlly nice for a decade old not-Disney film-


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> basically they meant
> 
> wakfu > everything ever in existence


----------



## Mick (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> "it looks so good for 2011"
> 
> so animated films before that look like **** to you guys? lol



I mean Finding Nemo was 2003, and that is the best animated movie in existence


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 6, 2020)

Mick said:


> I mean Finding Nemo was 2003, and that is the best animated movie in existence


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> hmmmmm ok


Watch the video or UW might take your EANS


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> basically they meant
> 
> wakfu > everything ever in existence


Jojo/Undertale*


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

Mick said:


> I mean Shrek 2 was 2004, and that is the best animated movie in existence


i agree


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 6, 2020)

Also emperors new groove came out in 2000


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Watch the video or UW might take your 🅱EANS


The eans are all hers anyway


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

So today I gathered that everyone loves and cherishes Gnomeo and Juliet? Okay.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Also emperors new groove came out in 2000


THAT MOVIE WAS SO GOOD


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> So today I gathered that everyone loves and cherishes Gnomeo and Juliet? Okay.


You don’t??


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> THAT MOVIE WAS SO GOOD


I never watched it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> THAT MOVIE WAS SO GOOD


I watched that a couple nights ago. I still love it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Jojo/Undertale*


which one is it for you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> You don’t??


Look at my title


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> which one is it for you


Both
Can't decide man


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

And y’all just reminded me to watch Pinocchio again lol


----------



## Mick (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i agree


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Fast thread fast thread


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Jojo/Undertale*





 *


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 299524 *


To each their own


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

I leave for 15 minutes to help a guy build a space stayshin and this happens


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 299524 *




*


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

up was also a good movie


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I leave for 15 minutes to help a guy build a space stayshin and this happens


yes

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> up was also a good movie


^^^^^^ agreed


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 299524 *







*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> yes


what did you do


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Yea imma watch that and then go to bed early cuz I have heavy duty villager hunting tomorrow


----------



## Mick (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I leave for 15 minutes to help a guy build a space stayshin and this happens



Are you sure you're qualified?


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Fast thread
Help


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I leave for 15 minutes to help a guy build a space stayshin and this happens


*Spell station like that again I dare you*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Mick said:


> Are you sure you're qualified?


..probably


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what did you do


_why are you blaming me_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *Spell station like that again I dare you*


spayshin

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020



ohare01 said:


> _why are you blaming me_


because you always ruin things


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

we went on a field trip to see shrek the third in theatres when i was in grade primary

why did it have to be the worst one


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 299527*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

_Hehe staishun_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> spayshin
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020
> 
> ...


*sin*


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

I just left for my school project and this thread gained many pages


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 299529


*gently holds*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *sin*


SPAYSHIN


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> because you always ruin things


Excuse me


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

nagito on the nintendo DS


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> nagito on the nintendo DS


_*seagull laughter*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> SPAYSHIN


Hush kierb go build your staycation


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hush kierb go build your staycation


Im not building spayshinne
am helping guy on Twitsh do eet


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

What


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

_I don't ruin things ;;_


----------



## Mick (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ..probably



(x) doubt


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

If I left to do something
Therefore this thread will gain 10 pages


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 299530


GIVE


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Mick said:


> (x) doubt


it's still gonna be unmanned
we're still keeping our safety record


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> If I left to do something
> Therefore this thread will gain 10 pages


Now you know how this works


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Already know that, but true


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it's still gonna be unmanned
> we're still keeping our safety record


I dunno those first few hours of operation are sus


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> _*seagull laughter*_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

It's funny how this went from being extremely inactive to
*nyoom*


----------



## Mick (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it's still gonna be unmanned
> we're still keeping our safety record



oh good
Single launch? Or are you going to try meeting it in orbit?


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Very active


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


>


warnign vERY LOUD


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Mick said:


> oh good
> Single launch? Or are you going to try meeting it in orbit?


We're launching it into orbit and linking up with another one?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


>


so this is the dans gan roper that the kids are talking about


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

I leave for 8 minutes and this


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Very still image


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I leave for 8 minutes and this


yes


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> so this is the dans gan roper that the kids are talking about


yes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> yes


wow


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 6, 2020)

D r a g o n r o p e


----------



## Mick (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> We're launching it into orbit and linking up with another one?



Ooh that's fun. Good luck


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Dangling romper


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

*HELLO THERE EVERYONE! IT'S ME, NAGITO KOMAEDA ON THE NINTENDO DS!
AAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Hey guys you know that one actor apricot whippersnapper


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

This guy




Benedryl Watermelon


----------



## sigh (Aug 6, 2020)

don't know what's goin on lol hey what's up


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> This guy
> View attachment 299534
> Benedryl Watermelon


benny cumbersome


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

I dunno what’s going on but I need my water bottle for H Y D R A T I O N


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I dunno what’s going on but I need my water bottle for H Y D R A T I O N


funny you should say that I just got mine


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> This guy
> View attachment 299534
> Benedryl Watermelon


...benedryl....watermelon?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ...benedryl....watermelon?


benedryl watermelon


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Bees-knees Jurisprudential


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Much feedback


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 299536


Lifechanging


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

I was having nasty allergies for a few days

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020



Saltyy said:


> funny you should say that I just got mine


You need to stay hydrated


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

bee knee drill werter meelon


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

What is happening


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

babeldom cacaesthesia

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020

Talking about Dr. Strange Sherlock Holmes guy


ohare01 said:


> What is happening


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

....benedryl......


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ....benedryl......


yeah that one


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

What is happening
Thread go fast


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

should i play danglingroper


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> should i play danglingroper


maybe


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> should i play danglingroper


Yeah I heard diphenhydramine is a good game


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

I don't know much about dangranropa


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I don't know much about dangranropa


well there's hot pink ouchie liquid so there's that I guess


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yeah I heard diphenhydramine is a good game


ok that made me laugh good job


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

I want to play danglingromper, but I don't know how to get it.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

deer pics for your viewing pleasure


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Awesome deer


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I want to play danglingromper, but I don't know how to get it.


i think you can buy it on your phone for 15 money dollares


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 6, 2020)

, just that, I think it sums up everything I could say


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

There's a phone version?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

I’ve heard of Dang game roomba but i’ve never checked it out


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

H


Theoneandonlymegan said:


> , just that, I think it sums up everything I could say


ello and welcome, I don't think I've seen you before


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

It seems interesting but idk


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i think you can buy it on your phone for 15 money dollares


Can you convert that to pine cones


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 299540
> deer pics for your viewing pleasure


A fine boye


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Theoneandonlymegan said:


> , just that, I think it sums up everything I could say


Welcome to basement dwellers, this is the worst place to be in TBT


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Welcome to basement dwellers, this is the worst place to be in TBT


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Can you convert that to pine cones


Pinecones are worth $100 dollars, $200 if it's the scented Christmas kind.


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> H
> 
> ello and welcome, I don't think I've seen you before


Ah yes hi I seem to have fell down the rabbit hole so I’m here now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> A fine boye


Ya need another?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

dichlorodifluoromethane is a good game i love it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Theoneandonlymegan said:


> Ah yes hi I seem to have fell down the rabbit hole so I’m here now


I don't think that was a good idea /s
Weird stuff happens here


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> dichlorodifluoromethane is a good game i love it


Can you translate that to forest please


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Can you translate that to forest please


*forest noises*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Theoneandonlymegan said:


> Ah yes hi I seem to have fell down the rabbit hole so I’m here now


Yesh you’ll need spelunking equipment here


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Danglingclothes looks cool even though I've never played it even though I saved a few images of it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Can you translate that to forest please


PSEUDOPSEUDOHYPOPARATHYROIDISM is a good game


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *forest noises*


Oooooooooh! That makes sense!


----------



## sigh (Aug 6, 2020)

anyone ever heard of the game animal crossing ????


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I don't think that was a good idea /s
> Weird stuff happens here


Maybe not but I say why not

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020



Sulky said:


> anyone ever heard of the game animal crossing ????


No never what’s that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Sulky said:


> anyone ever heard of the game animal crossing ????


No never heard of it why do you ask


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Sulky said:


> anyone ever heard of the game animal crossing ????


No what is t h a t? Sounds s t u p i d


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

I've heard of Animal Crossing
Its a great game


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Sulky said:


> anyone ever heard of the game animal crossing ????


Tom Nook stuck me in a forest. It’s been aight


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Theoneandonlymegan said:


> Maybe not but I say why not


leave before this place turns nuclear
this place looks nice and welcoming one moment
the next it's a place that makes Chernobyl look like a pear


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Can you translate that to forest please


*leaf crunch* *axe swing* *double tap on stump* *two leaf crunches* *bee goes bzzz* *squirrel chatter* *two axe swings* *three taps on stump* *bird squawk*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> leave before this place turns nuclear
> this place looks nice and welcoming one moment
> the next it's a place that makes Chernobyl look like a pear


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

???


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> leave before this place turns nuclear
> this place looks nice and welcoming one moment
> the next it's a place that makes Chernobyl look like a pear


*Chernobyl Lollipop*


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

This thread is pure chaos and nonsense


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *leaf crunch* *axe swing* *double tap on stump* *two leaf crunches* *bee goes bzzz* *squirrel chatter* *two axe swings* *three taps on stump* *bird squawk*


Uh huh uh huh carry on


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> leave before this place turns nuclear
> this place looks nice and welcoming one moment
> the next it's a place that makes Chernobyl look like a pear


 aw great now I’m curious


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Theoneandonlymegan said:


> aw great now I’m curious


hhhhh Many cursed stuff
I kinda contributed to that though
Hey did you know cows have best friends


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Wasp nest go fall and chase


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

@Sulky what is your pfp
My eyes hurt when I look at it bc I don't know what it is


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hhhhh Many cursed stuff
> I kinda contributed to that though
> Hey did you know cows have best friends


No I did not but that’s honestly lovely, also kinda sad that they have one and I don’t


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Uh huh uh huh carry on


*garden snake hiss* *wolf howl* *leaf crunch* *bird tweet* *creek sounds* *leaf crunch* *leaf crunch* *rabbit squeak*


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Wasp nest


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

For some reason my Instagram is full of Dihydroden Monoxide memes even though i’ve never watched or played it or even interacted with any content related to it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Sulky what is your pfp
> My eyes hurt when I look at it bc I don't know what it is


Is it French fry hair from Devil Mortician?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Theoneandonlymegan said:


> No I did not but that’s honestly lovely, also kinda sad that they have one and I don’t


That's depressing


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Theoneandonlymegan said:


> aw great now I’m curious


Just know I’m the feral child that sometimes turns into a deer cuz a unicycling witch cursed me because of my pizza topping preferences


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

French fries


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

?


----------



## sigh (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Sulky what is your pfp
> My eyes hurt when I look at it bc I don't know what it is


*anime voice* tcH.........
zenitsu from kimetsu no yaiba, u uncultured swine. he's asleep.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> For some reason my Instagram is full of Dihydroden Monoxide memes even though i’ve never watched or played it or even interacted with any content related to it


My YouTube has recommendations of it and I haven't either so like


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Sulky said:


> *anime voice* tcH.........
> zenitsu from kimetsu no yaiba, u uncultured swine. he's asleep.


Oh my gosh I was correct


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

I see he's asleep


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> My YouTube has recommendations of it and I haven't either so like


Wowie


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *garden snake hiss* *wolf howl* *leaf crunch* *bird tweet* *creek sounds* *leaf crunch* *leaf crunch* *rabbit squeak*


Ooooh interesting!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Theoneandonlymegan said:


> aw great now I’m curious


You shouldn't be


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> French fries


Ooh yes


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 6, 2020)

Sulky said:


> *anime voice* tcH.........
> zenitsu from kimetsu no yaiba, u uncultured swine. he's asleep.


_C-comrade??_


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

This is an awesome thread


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Wowie


_*blame enxssi*_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

hello

i contribute absolutely nothing to this thread.

enjoy your stay


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

just make sure you don't watch any with spoilers


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

This thread will gain 1000 someday


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> hello
> 
> i contribute absolutely nothing to this thread.
> 
> enjoy your stay


_looks at all the cursed images you posted_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

this thread is so fast jesus


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> This thread will gain 1000 someday


Soon


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _looks at all the cursed images you posted_





FreeHelium said:


> hello
> 
> i contribute absolutely nothing to this thread.
> 
> enjoy your stay


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Y'all failed me we did not reach our goal of page


----------



## sigh (Aug 6, 2020)

i'm gonna thunder clap and flash all of u


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*blame enxssi*_


_*No, blame the youtube algorithm they're listening in on our conversations about deinstitutionalizations*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Soon


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> hello
> 
> i contribute absolutely nothing to this thread.
> 
> enjoy your stay


I’m very proud of your contribution


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

What have I contributed?
Just words


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Theoneandonlymegan said:


> I’m very proud of your contribution


I like you already lmfao


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Thread reaches 900 soon


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

You can always see your nose but your brain ignores it like wow that's rude


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

GUYS GUYS EVWIRT HAS A PSA


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> You can always see your nose but your brain ignores it like wow that's rude


I never knew that-


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020

psa?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> You can always see your nose but your brain ignores it like wow that's rude


#StopNoseNeglect


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> GUYS GUYS EVWIRT HAS A PSA


A MESSAGE FROM THE KIIING
A MESSAGE FROM THE KIIING


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

my contributions to this thread will not be missed


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> You can always see your nose but your brain ignores it like wow that's rude


Yes but if I BARELY TAP MY TOE ON A WALL my brain chooses not to ignore that


----------



## Mick (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> GUYS GUYS EVWIRT HAS A PSA



Share it then :0


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

MESSAGE

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020

MESSAGE MESSAGE


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> my contributions to this thread will not be missed


They willn't


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 299546


hydrohomies like this


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

I drink lots of water everyday


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I drink lots of water everyday


I do sometimes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I drink lots of water everyday


Evwirt approves


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

i haven't actually played danganronpa bc its rated M i think im just hoping i forget every single thing about it by the time i get the game


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i haven't actually played danganronpa bc its rated M i think im just hoping i forget every single thing about it by the time i get the game


imagine following the ratings guidelines


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i haven't actually played danganronpa bc its rated M i think im just hoping i forget every single thing about it by the time i get the game


I was thinking about getting into it but hearing it's rated m nvm


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> imagine following the ratings guidelines


my mom won't let me ;(


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> my mom won't let me ;(


if you get it on your phone how will she know


----------



## sigh (Aug 6, 2020)

i'm only gonna talk in commercial jingles from now on


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Hydrohomies look at what I found

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/HydroHomies/comments/i4sz79
I can finally make my own instead of going storebought

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> if you get it on your phone how will she know


Wow encouraging minors to get such a game. Tsk tsk.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hydrohomies look at what I found
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/HydroHomies/comments/i4sz79
> ...


wow


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> if you get it on your phone how will she know


i don't have a phone


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 6, 2020)

Sulky said:


> i'm only gonna talk in commercial jingles from now on


Yes do it! Live your life!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i don't have a phone


Tablet?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020
> 
> 
> Wow encouraging minors to get such a game. Tsk tsk.


got to live a little


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hydrohomies look at what I found
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/HydroHomies/comments/i4sz79
> I can finally make my own instead of going storebought


I get mine from a stream! It’s good!


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Tablet?


yeas


----------



## sigh (Aug 6, 2020)

Theoneandonlymegan said:


> Yes do it! Live your life!


do do a dollop of daisy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

GUYS PAGE 888


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 6, 2020)

I WASNT READY FOR THE FLAMINGO LOVE SUBPLOT GUYS IM CRYIGN


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Celebratory deer


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I WASNT READY FOR THE FLAMINGO LOVE SUBPLOT GUYS IM CRYIGN


OH MY GOD YES


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 299548Celebratory deer


That’s amazing


----------



## sigh (Aug 6, 2020)

arby's: we have the meats


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 299548Celebratory deer


my grandfather brought home an injured fawn once, my dad and his siblings looked after it until it was taken to a wildlife park
imagine having a pet deer


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

pplus i know everything that happens so i'll wait


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> my grandfather brought home an injured fawn once, my dad and his siblings looked after it until it was taken to a wildlife park
> imagine having a pet deer


hehehe imagine that


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 6, 2020)

888


----------



## sigh (Aug 6, 2020)

ba da ba ba baaa i'm lovin it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

((That’s super cool of your grandpa tho)) @FreeHelium


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 6, 2020)

That’s a lotta pages


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 6, 2020)

88888888888888888888888888888888


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 6, 2020)

a weirdly small amount


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> That’s a lotta pages


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

ate ate ate


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

a


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> a


Thank you


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Thank you


i try my best
i think ill dm some cursed screenshots one second


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Thank you


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> a


Beautiful, the post of the year award belongs to this post right here


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i try my best
> i think ill dm some cursed screenshots one second


Oh no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i try my best
> i think ill dm some cursed screenshots one second


hhhhh ok


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> a


The forest appreciates


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> a


Thank you for your wisdom. This changed my life.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

I’ve got an idea


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Tbt choice awards 2020 for best post goes to "a"


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 299552I’ve got an idea


@Saltyy approves


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

Uh... hello... I am here...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh... hello... I am here...


Ello! I have more deer pics


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh... hello... I am here...


Welcome back to the dumpster fire


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Very much approval


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

I'm just falling asleep... after eating a bunch of fries.... I don't know...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

I forgot how we even started talking on lptpw before this thread
Like how did it all start?


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh... hello... I am here...


Hi! I’m waving in real life, it’s not weird


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Deers are cool


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Deers are cool


"deers"


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I forgot how we even started talking on lptpw before this thread
> Like how did it all start?


Uhh... let's go find out


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Deers are cool


The water deer has fangs


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uhh... let's go find out


:000 
Lmk what page it starts on
It's gotta be around 1000 or 1100 I think


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

This guy's laugh could cure any disease


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Uh it all started by spamming pictures


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> The water deer has fangs


That makes it even better how did I not know this beforehand, I needed this in my life


----------



## sigh (Aug 6, 2020)

give me a break, give me a break, break me off a piece of that kitkat bar


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Hm...


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

Wild my boy, catch me an Asian Black Bear


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Hm...


Brilliant


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

taste the feeling


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Wild my boy, catch me an Asian Black BearView attachment 299555View attachment 299556


He might mistake me for dinner


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> taste the feeling


what does this mean


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> taste the feeling


I can hear the smell


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 237634


I haven't figured it out yet, but I found this...?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> He might mistake me for dinner


Aw man *explodes like Swiper in Abri’s dream*


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

cool


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I haven't figured it out yet, but I found this...?


Holy crap I've never seen that but it's good
Also brb guys

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Aw man *explodes like Swiper in Abri’s dream*


_oh no_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

rip Josuke


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

He won’t eat me when I’m a murder deer tho


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what does this mean


coke jingle


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

hm, explosions are a JoJo reference


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Please do another rp I want to read it, if you do I'll let you win


Okay, I found this...
But now I want to know where I started...


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> cool


(Awkward finger guns) very cool


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Why is this thread still here?


Aaaand there it is. Oh boy.


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

This thread will exist forever


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> This thread will exist forever


until we are dust


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> This thread is literally spam. Just saying.


I used to be like this...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> This thread will exist forever


what if tbt closed forever


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Hm...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

@Kurb i will s how you the cursed individual now


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay, I'm bored. Here's my post.





Seastar said:


> Why am I here?





Rosewater said:


> I fed her





Seastar said:


> Wait what?


Well, I think I found out why I'm here now.


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Sad if tbt closed forever


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Woomy!


Hhhhhh I think I found my first one of these...
_H e l p_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hhhhhh I think I found my first one of these...
> _H e l p_


Huh, I was inactive a lot.


----------



## sigh (Aug 7, 2020)

the superior species. no i don't take criticism


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

I was semi active when I joined
Now I'm active


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Sulky said:


> the superior species. no i don't take criticism


((Hehe Tex is my forced smug))


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Lucas4080 said:


> 🗡


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Lucas 4080 literally predated me


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Cool deer
Penguins are cool as well


----------



## sigh (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ((Hehe Tex is my forced smug))


your forced smug was a penguin? you're lucky. mine was klaus. no thank  u. i love penguins don;t talk to me


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> At the tone, please record your message. When you’ve finished recording you may hang up or press one for more options. *BEEP*


Hey, what is this?


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Sulky said:


> your forced smug was a penguin? you're lucky. mine was klaus. no thank  u. i love penguins don;t talk to me


I need Zell as my smug for reasons


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hey, what is this?


At the tone, please record your message. When you’ve finished recording you may hang up or press one for more options. *BEEP*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 299567


Kind of cursed


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 299567


for y'all penguin-deer lovers


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

What's poppin


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> At the tone, please record your message. When you’ve finished recording you may hang up or press one for more options. *BEEP*


----------



## sigh (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 299567


talented amazing brilliant majestic never been done before so perfect


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What's poppin


Mary

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



Sulky said:


> talented amazing brilliant majestic never been done before so perfect


Here y'all go








						Emperor Penguin deer by Nenufarblanco on DeviantArt
					






					www.deviantart.com


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Spoiler: ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


welcome to today's episode of seastar facts


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Mary


mk everything's normal


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Ah yes old lptpw. Pure nostalgia


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Pendeer


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> At the tone, please record your message. When you’ve finished recording you may hang up or press one for more options. *BEEP*


check discord


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 7, 2020)

/crawls out from the corridor/

hi


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Woomy!


Where it all went downhill


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Jamborenium said:


> /crawls out from the corridor/
> 
> hi
> 
> View attachment 299571​


I love that dude


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ah yes old lptpw. Pure nostalgia


^


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

I miss Rosewater now..


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Where it all went downhill


More like where I went downhill... If this is even a bad thing.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ^


The Tom Nook in your sig goes with my song


----------



## sigh (Aug 7, 2020)

anything penguin related i love. i love penguins so much, i would sacrifice my own life for a penguin i've never met. the only penguin content i don't enjoy is where they're being killed

penguins deserve everything


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> More like where I went downhill... If this is even a bad thing.


it is


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Sulky said:


> anything penguin related i love. i love penguins so much, i would sacrifice my own life for a penguin i've never met. the only penguin content i don't enjoy is where they're being killed
> 
> penguins deserve everything


Have you considered leopard seals are good bois tho


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I love that dude


same Trevor Henderson has such great content


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Jamborenium said:


> /crawls out from the corridor/
> 
> hi
> 
> View attachment 299571​


Welcome to the dumpster fire


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Sulky said:


> anything penguin related i love. i love penguins so much, i would sacrifice my own life for a penguin i've never met. the only penguin content i don't enjoy is where they're being killed
> 
> penguins deserve everything


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Penguins


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it is


Oh... okay...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh... okay...


It's not don't listen to him
He's a bully >:c


----------



## sigh (Aug 7, 2020)

Sulky said:


> anything penguin related i love. i love penguins so much, i would sacrifice my own life for a penguin i've never met. the only penguin content i don't enjoy is where they're being killed
> 
> penguins deserve everything


adding onto this, even their species name is cute. penguins are so friggin cute. i could go on about penguins for hours bc i love them so much
don't hurt penguins. anyone who hurts a penguin is my enemy


Your Local Wild Child said:


> Have you considered leopard seals are good bois tho


they're cute until they eat a penguin, idgaf


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh... okay...


I think it's cool! You have a cool story and characters, and Splatoon in general is cool.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it is


i will crush your aorta

goodnight guys


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

The only reason I’m a deer is it’s a forest curse not an ocean curse


----------



## sigh (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 299573View attachment 299574View attachment 299575


i'm cryign i want a pet penguin so bad dbgjkdfnjnfdkmds babies. absolute babies.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> It's not don't listen to him
> He's a bully >:c


ok but 






	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> i will crush your aorta
> 
> goodnight guys


no u


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ok but
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Apr 30, 2020
Let's think about the time gap in between this post and....


Spoiler


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Sulky said:


> i'm cryign i want a pet penguin so bad dbgjkdfnjnfdkmds babies. absolute babies.


_go
be happy






_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Apr 30, 2020
> Let's think about the time gap in between this post and....
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i think that's where this really started


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ok but



wow I can't believe Marge Simpson made an appearance


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 7, 2020)

My sister just woke me up at mIDNIGHT bc she wanted my opinion on who to add to her FANART

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020

I was FINALLY ASLEEP


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> My sister just woke me up at mIDNIGHT bc she wanted my opinion on who to add to her FANART
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020
> 
> I was FINALLY ASLEEP


mr krabs


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Apr 30, 2020
> Let's think about the time gap in between this post and....
> 
> 
> ...


I remember this nostalgia overload


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> mr krabs


it was some ****ing anime characters idek who they are


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Apr 30, 2020
> Let's think about the time gap in between this post and....
> 
> 
> ...


all those people who arent with us anymore


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> My sister just woke me up at mIDNIGHT bc she wanted my opinion on who to add to her FANART
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020
> 
> I was FINALLY ASLEEP


W h a t


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> it was some ****ing anime characters idek who they are


I don’t watch anime, except for Cory in the House


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> all those people who arent with us anymore


I- wha


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> all those people who arent with us anymore


A moment of silence


----------



## sigh (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> A moment of silence


*nerf this*


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> W h a t


Hghsgsggehdhsjsvv
Now
I hav to deal with the continuous month-long panic attack™ I’ve been having now.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> A moment of silence


...

I wasn’t even around for most of those missing


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> all those people who arent with us anymore


Most of them still are and two of them got name changes. I'm Jirachi100


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I don’t watch anime, except for Cory in the House


Idk she’s super into MHA now


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ...
> 
> I wasn’t even around for most of those missing


Most of them are still here tho


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 7, 2020)

I'm just going to leave these images of chinstrap peguins here


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Most of them still are and two of them got name changes. I'm Jirachi100


i know about the username changes lol
its a shame we don't have sugaryy and saltyy at the same time


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

Jamborenium said:


> I'm just going to leave these images of chinstrap peguins here
> 
> View attachment 299582View attachment 299583View attachment 299584


:>}


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i know about the username changes lol
> its a shame we don't have sugaryy and saltyy at the same time


ikr


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

He sitt


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

i am going to sleep now

see you guys in a week


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Do you guys remember when I was still sugaryy lmao
some people forgot me

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> i am going to sleep now
> 
> see you guys in a week


Goodnight!


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i am going to sleep now
> 
> see you guys in a week


bye


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Do you guys remember when I was still sugaryy lmao
> some people forgot me
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020
> ...


I'm pretty sure I first saw you with "O'Hare's #1 fan" as your title?


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i am going to sleep now
> 
> see you guys in a week


See ya later


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i am going to sleep now
> 
> see you guys in a week


Good night!  I prolly should go to but buuut...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm pretty sure I first saw you with "O'Hare's #1 fan" as your title?


Ah yes I remember that


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Remember how all the group chats started? 
It was all because of @Cadycat rip


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Remember how all the group chats started?
> It was all because of @Cadycat rip


She's still here
Jul 22, 2020


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> She's still here
> Jul 22, 2020


She hasn't posted in forever tho and there's only two options for her profile
I think she got banned. :c


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 299586


When you’re just casually watching a conversation happen from the sidelines, oh dear


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 7, 2020)

https://voca.ro/21JobOubRSf

I decided to read a classic copypasta

I also enjoy making people question my age with my voice


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> She hasn't posted in forever tho and there's only two options for her profile
> I think she got banned. :c


two options for what?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> two options for what?


When you press her profile there's only the options of follow and ignore, and when you try searching her name in the members section it doesn't come up..


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Hazel has always been my favorite villager, but I recreated my town, so now she?s gone. I?m willing to pay for her in bells, but I don?t know what would be a good amount.


Where it all started


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> When you press her profile there's only the options of follow and ignore, and when you try searching her name in the members section it doesn't come up..


Yep she's gone


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Where it all started


I remember that omg


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Theoneandonlymegan said:


> When you’re just casually watching a conversation happen from the sidelines, oh dear


It’s my mood sometimes.

also the mod who makes the rounds here calls me dear at times


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Yep she's gone


:c


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> :c


don't tell anyone i said this...
_but she was a little annoying_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

If I tried going through all my posts to find my first one it would take a lifetime

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



Kurb said:


> don't tell anyone i said this...
> _but she was a little annoying_


I guess but she was also kinda funny in a way too and it was fun to make fun of her :v
Plus she's the whole reason we even have all these group chats,,


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

maybe the real Hazel was the friends I made along the way


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Well
> I didn’t sleep
> But it’s my birthday soo...l


remember?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> all those people who arent with us anymore


rip


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 282518
> Well uh here’s some lights on my printer


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 7, 2020)

I miss a lot of the friends I made here back when I was more active :c


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> maybe the real Hazel was the friends I made along the way


was I technically your first one on here?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

So, uh... this is _*f u n.*_


Spoiler: I looked at my previous titles and you can now watch me lose my sanity


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> was I technically your first one on here?


:| :0


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

might do a 1am game of Guesspionage who wants in


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> So, uh... this is _*f u n.*_
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I looked at my previous titles and you can now watch me lose my sanity
> ...


how to check your previous titles?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> So, uh... this is _*f u n.*_
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I looked at my previous titles and you can now watch me lose my sanity
> ...


i can legit see your mental stability tick down

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



Enxssi said:


> how to check your previous titles?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> how to check your previous titles?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> :| :0


:000
: D


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> how to check your previous titles?


Uh... I don't know... That was my browser's autofill. It's not going to stay there forever.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh... I don't know... That was my browser's autofill. It's not going to stay there forever.


Ah kk


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Alright, booting up my Xbox. It's Guesspionage time
Also if Seastar wins I'm sledgehammering my xbox


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

I’m going to the deep woods to sleep. Good night!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Alright, booting up my Xbox. It's Guesspionage time
> Also if Seastar wins I'm sledgehammering my xbox


You got some weird vendetta against her


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> You got some weird vendetta against her


No it's just she won twice in a row
against someone who's been playing Jackbox for years


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Alright, booting up my Xbox. It's Guesspionage time
> Also if Seastar wins I'm sledgehammering my xbox


Please don't destroy your console over a game.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Please don't destroy your console over a game.


it's a joke
i don't do that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> No it's just she won twice in a row
> against someone who's been playing Jackbox for years


someone's jealous


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> someone's jealous


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> someone's jealous


I don't even know how I...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Twitch
					

Twitch is the world's leading video platform and community for gamers.




					twitch.tv
				



come on down!


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

i am a very toxic viddo game player


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

code is WZMI


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

I heard it again... the magic sound... I'm losing my mind.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

I guess me and Seastar will go 1v1 until someone else wants to join


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

I’m back


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I’m back


welcome back, we're doing Guesspionage


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Mayhaps I’ll join

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020

I got unknown error


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Mayhaps I’ll join
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020
> 
> I got unknown error


We're in the middle of a game, maybe try again


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Thats fine


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

How are you doing so well?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> How are you doing so well?


I... don't... know.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I... don't... know.


Me neither.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020

standalone cameras are like the ones you see at best buy


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Hilariously I did awful on the next one.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 7, 2020)

I'm in the audience now not that I know what's happening but C:


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'm in the audience now not that I know what's happening


okay: so here's how Guesspionage works. you guess how many people do this thing. if you're close, you'll get points. when it's not your turn, you have to guess whether it's higher or lower than the real percentage.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

......Help... Why did I win again?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

DYKP is the code

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



Seastar said:


> ......Help... Why did I win again?


I don't know and you're scaring me


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> okay: so here's how Guesspionage works. you guess how many people do this thing. if you're close, you'll get points. when it's not your turn, you have to guess whether it's higher or lower than the real percentage.


ohh ok thanks!


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Joined


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

so rosie and seastar have to get in


Enxssi said:


> View attachment 299597


epic


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar is all powerful


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Seastar is all powerful


you wanna join, enx?


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Very


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Seastar is all powerful


Something must be wrong then.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Something must be wrong then.


agreed
anyways Rosie r u gonna join?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 7, 2020)

I'm just watching this one. Probably next round.


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

You can join now if you want
I joined without knowing the rules...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

I think I'm now playing while sleepy... so have fun with that lol.


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Interesting


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I think I'm now playing while sleepy... so have fun with that lol.


that's the beauty of midnight Jackbox


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

I think I want to play Quiplash because it's funny


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

quarantines got me tryna learn code


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I think I want to play Quiplash because it's funny


We'll do Quip next


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Slmodt 900


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Quarantine gave us a new talent


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

GG


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Gg


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Code is LPYY everyone rush in

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020

You gonna join Rosie?


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

In


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

It feels sorta empty


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> It feels sorta empty


It does


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

That's the second time there were no votes... uh...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

page 900 whoop


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> That's the second time there were no votes... uh...


clockwise left i think

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> page 900 whoop


frog slime please join our jackbox adventures


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Yeah...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Yeah...


why?


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

I did join...
Its glitchy for me also
Brb after this round


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I did join...
> Its glitchy for me also
> Brb after this round


ok, im gonna host in the morn when it’s active here


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Ok...
Brb then


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> clockwise left i think
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020
> 
> ...


I would but I'm not in the best place to do that


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Okay, so now what do we do?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Ah nvm ig


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

I have to do something soon so brb right now or soon


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay, so now what do we do?


All the squid kids and octolings in this thread should be in bed.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> All the squid kids and octolings in this thread should be in bed.


But-
I'm not sleepy.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/TouaI5O


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> https://imgur.com/a/TouaI5O


I think it's pretty obvious here who gave what answer


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I think it's pretty obvious here who gave what answer


That’s the exact reason i posted it haha


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> All the squid kids and octolings in this thread should be in bed.


I rebel against REM


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I rebel against REM


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I rebel against REM


I-
I'm going to sleep later...


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I rebel against REM


Protestors will be swaddled like infants and strapped down to their mattresses.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Protestors will be swaddled like infants and strapped down to their mattresses.


What if I'm currently staying on a couch


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

I love sleep... I'm just not sleepy enough right now.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

i go to sleep at 11 o’clock Pst every night Unlike those REM Rebels


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> What if I'm currently staying on a couch


Strapped to the couch cushions!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....Wait, who am I? Ribbon or Adeleine?
> -identity crisis intensifies-


Also this.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Strapped to the couch cushions!


How uncomfy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

I shall rebel and eat s u g a r


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

btw is GUI pronounced jee you eye or gooey


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> btw is GUI pronounced jee you eye or gooey


Whoever doesn't pronounce it "gooey" should not be trusted.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Whoever doesn't pronounce it "gooey" should not be trusted.


do you also pronounce DVD duh vuh duh


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Whoever doesn't pronounce it "gooey" should not be trusted.


Gooey?
Oh, him!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

oh god im about to fall asleep qUICK BEFORE I DO OBAMA’S LAST NAME IS—
*thud*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


>


*ṁ̴̨̘̳̩̱͎̮͙̦̳̈́̇̄̏̈́̏̌̌̐͑͛̓̏̈́̂̊̊̔͝ ̸̧͙͚̮̱͕͔͉̖̻̮͗̄̇̇̒͗̀́̎̉̏̇̍́̆̓̌͐̈̈́̀̚͘͝͝o̵̡̪̪̳̬͍̘̫̯̳͎͎͚̻̠͉̺̞̥̹̱̮̭̰̝̒̑͑̎͊̎̔̓ͅ ̷̛̛̲̭̰̲͓̪͉̆̍͗̊͗̽͑̐͊̆̐̓̊͒̊̅̚̕̕̚͠͝ǫ̷̡̢͔͙͙̪̦̬̝̠̬͙̝͍̈́̈́͗̑̈́̿̅̀̎̐̀̓͑̊̚̚͜͝ ̸̛̛͙͖̗͚̝͚͉͉̭͋̌́̄̏̾̈̑̇̿̀̾͊̃̔̅͠͝d̶̨̧̛̝̯̭̲̃́̍̎̅̀͒̽͒̈̀̾̈́͋̀̓́̄̕͘̚͝*


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

I’m back
And also Timezones makes time weird


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

H-hello...
Who am I...


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Experiment gone wrong?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Joel G's animations make me feel an emotion that doesn't exist


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Experiment gone wrong?


Uh... Uhhh...
Oh wait, I was always that.


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Still figuring out the theory then


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Still figuring out the theory then


What theory?


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

How you can turn into inkling and octoling


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> How you can turn into inkling and octoling


We've been over this


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> How you can turn into inkling and octoling


Um, well... I'm... just.... both...?


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Oh ok...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Goodnight guys


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2020)

Octolings are cooler.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Octolings are cooler.


....I'm part Octoling.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Octolings are cooler.


No contest, i agree


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Goodnight
I shall no longer rebel


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Goodnight
> I shall no longer rebel


night


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Threads going a bit inactive


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Threads going a bit inactive


Well, everyone is going to sleep.


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Yep

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020

Going to grind for large star fragments...soon
I want to make a few more moon chairs


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

Hi


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Hi


hi


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Hi


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

So ppl are still awake

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020

OH BOY 3AM TIME TO HUNT FOR GIFS


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Yeah.. I don't know for how much longer, but I'm still awake.


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

It’s almost 3pm for me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> So ppl are still awake
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020
> 
> OH BOY 3AM TIME TO HUNT FOR GIFS


*come on gifs come to the gifmaster*


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

This page lags a bit


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

you know you've looked too much when tenor starts putting up "waifu" gifs instead of wakfu ones


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Ouch


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Gifs? Yes, gifs!


Spoiler


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

why am I laughing at a gif


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Gifs
Gifs everywhere


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Gifs
> Gifs everywhere


^^^^^


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> why am I laughing at a gif


Sometimes gifs are funny.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Sometimes gifs are funny.


yay


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Gifs are cool


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Gifs are cool


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Very much


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

I hav acquired some new gifs


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

I don't have any idea how many gifs I saved... but a lot of them I can't upload to TBT.


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Cool
But I feel lag


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

:C


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

unlag yourself pls


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Here's an adorable little gif


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Blame internet
Internet go brrrrrrr


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ^^^^^





Clockwise said:


> ?




Please make sure posts have content! Empty posts/posts that are only symbols such as the ones quoted above violate our post quality rules.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

now if the basement rules were as strict as in the other boards i'd get banned


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Yep, my bad then.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

You know, i should've let you guys think i was dead for a little while longer.


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Why though?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You know, i should've let you guys think i was dead for a little while longer.


....Why?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....Why?


Cause it was a little entertaining being missed


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Oh ok..


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

I FINALLY FIGURED OUT HOW TO MAKE A GIF


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

I was on an old tab and...
Why does it say tomorrow???



Very weird, probably I kept a tab from yesterday


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

I think I made a few gifs once... They're probably on my flashdrive... and terrible


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Bored...
Might as well dress up my villagers
Love seeing them in random outfits


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

i'm heading to sleep, gn


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

I'm back


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)

afternoon thots


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Hey


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 7, 2020)

Hello


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Mornin’! The mod couldn’t say I was being a bad feral child cuz I got to bed early-ish!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)

instant ramen 's life


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> instant ramen 's life


Everyone on that instant ramen thread is bringing up these awesome sounding brands and flavors and I’m like...Maruchan instant lonch


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Everyone on that instant ramen thread is bringing up these awesome sounding brands and flavors and I’m like...Maruchan instant lonch


Samyang ramen ftw

never tried maru i think


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Samyang ramen ftw
> 
> never tried maru i think


Didn’t even know about Samyang


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Didn’t even know about Samyang


yeah we dont even have maruchan here lol now that i googled it

thats a shame they're real gud


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

I love spicy stuff,
as in food


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I love spicy stuff,
> as in food


depends on the kind of spicyness, like i can eat spicy tacos and stuff no probs but yeah asian spicy food nopenope


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

I can stand spicy food though, not sure about ghost pepper since I've never had.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

I love spicy foods up to a certain point in the Scoville scale. My bro tried ghost pepper once and only barely flinched because he was addicted to spiciness back then


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Hm...
I wonder what ghost pepper tastes like though..


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)

I'd like to try these really spicy peppers for fun but yea.. tried this spicy af pho once and i was sweating like a pig lol


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Yep, spicy food did make me sweat as well.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

I was the BIG NOT SMART and put down the wrong plot so no hunt...I got Apollo so it’s not TERRIBLE tho


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

The first 3 house plots are just painful
Why does it require more space anyways...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> The first 3 house plots are just painful
> Why does it require more space anyways...


Cuz Nook wants to give them beautiful front lawns...that you’re probably going to tear down the day after.

Don’t I know it tho. I missed the window for the lazy villager in Arctin and got my now-least-favorite villager Deli. He was fine until he gave me a gravestone as a best friends gift


----------



## Mick (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Cuz Nook wants to give them beautiful front lawns...that you’re probably going to tear down the day after.
> 
> Don’t I know it tho. I missed the window for the lazy villager in Arctin and got my now-least-favorite villager Deli. He was fine until he gave me a gravestone as a best friends gift



Deli with the not-so-subtle hints D:


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> Deli with the not-so-subtle hints D:


There’s a reason that monkey mutt events are so brutal


----------



## Mick (Aug 7, 2020)

Reminds me of the time I got threatened by Wisp.

Oh, something you don't have yet?


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

The same thing happened to me, Deli gave me a western stone as a gift as well, which made me not like him, but he's ok now.
Planning to move him out someday as I have his picture


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> The same thing happened to me, Deli gave me a western stone as a gift as well, which made me not like him, but he's ok now.
> Planning to move him out someday as I have his picture


I had Diana evict him. She’s my favorite snooty partially because of it.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



Mick said:


> Reminds me of the time I got threatened by Wisp.
> 
> Oh, something you don't have yet?


Watch your kneecaps around that ghost


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Of course kneecaps


----------



## Mick (Aug 7, 2020)

I did tell him I wasn't going to be giving him back his spirit pieces a while before that. He got mad and threatening and it was pretty funny. Maybe that's why he brought the wheelchair.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

But yeah, Apollo was probably the best villager to move in from the void as he matches the woodland theme. I might’ve preferred Fauna tho


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Everyone on that instant ramen thread is bringing up these awesome sounding brands and flavors and I’m like...Maruchan instant lonch


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb quoted a random post of mine and I need context shdgs


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Spicy chicken Maruchan is my favorite


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

I like spicy shrimp myself


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 7, 2020)

I’m basic and just have chicken


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Spicy chickens good


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Maple just watered a random wildflower...


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 7, 2020)

Maple is a good girl


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Yes she is
Well I gtg now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> Maple is a good girl


I had her in CF and NL and she was an utter sweetheart in both. She’s only temporary in Evwirt but I still wanted someone I liked as my base Normal.


----------



## Mick (Aug 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Yes she is
> Well I gtg now



Laters!



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Maple just watered a random wildflower...



Quick dig it up, this is how your island starts being overrun by flowers trust me
I spent an entire day digging flowers once...


----------



## Antonio (Aug 7, 2020)

morning


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 7, 2020)

I made some progress on clearing out my overgrown flowers but still not done yet....


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Evwirt is supposed to be overgrown tho


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 7, 2020)

Antonio said:


> morning


Good morning


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> Laters!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe Evwirt is supposed to be an overgrown nightmare


----------



## Mick (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Evwirt is supposed to be overgrown tho



Yeah but do you want shrubs and weeds
or pink lilies, yellow tulips and white cosmos everywhere?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> Yeah but do you want shrubs and weeds or pink lilies, yellow tulips and white cosmos everywhere?


I have none of those types in my forest (admittedly I do have white cosmos sprouts on my beaches as seagrass tho) but yea it’s going to be dominated by weeds, shrubs and trees but flowers are filler until Isabelle gives me 3 stars


----------



## Antonio (Aug 7, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> Good morning


r u new here

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020

in the chat I mean


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 7, 2020)

Antonio said:


> r u new here
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020
> 
> in the chat I mean


I stop by every once in a while but I don’t talk too much


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> I stop by every once in a while but I don’t talk too much


I do see ya around quite a bit in the mornings tho


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I do see ya around quite a bit in the mornings tho


Yup it’s not as crazy here in the mornings so I like it better


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> The first 3 house plots are just painful
> Why does it require more space anyways...


their inside is more painful.. god i hated audies starter sm lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Yea it gets feral late at night. Mornings are chill


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 7, 2020)

Apple just made me deliver a caveman top to Marshal lmao.... i was afraid when he said he’d put it on but it actually looks really cute


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> their inside is more painful.. god i hated audies starter sm lol


I actually prefer her base room over her actual room. I prefer granny tacky over island tacky


----------



## Mick (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I have none of those types in my forest (admittedly I do have white cosmos sprouts on my beaches as seagrass tho) but yea it’s going to be dominated by weeds, shrubs and trees but flowers are filler until Isabelle gives me 3 stars



I like the weeds and the shrubs so much more than the flowers. Shame that Isabelle has no taste.



lissiecat said:


> Yup it’s not as crazy here in the mornings so I like it better



Daytime is definitely the better time to chat in this thread.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> I like the weeds and the shrubs so much more than the flowers. Shame that Isabelle has no taste.
> 
> 
> 
> Daytime is definitely the better time to chat in this thread.


Ditto. I’m looking forward to the time when she says my villagers get lost in the woods...


----------



## Mick (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ditto. I’m looking forward to the time when she says my villagers get lost in the woods...



Haha, that sounds like it would be a 'mission accomplished'!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I actually prefer her base room over her actual room. I prefer granny tacky over island tacky


Not a fan of those wooden block starter homes, but yea each to their own lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> Haha, that sounds like it would be a 'mission accomplished'!


Hey, with my final design it’s going to be THEIR fault if they get lost (the main area is going to be a nice visitor center that’s easier to navigate)


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)

friyay wooooo


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 7, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Not a fan of those wooden block starter homes, but yea each to their own lol


I just hate the dirt flooring that the lazy villagers start off with

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



sheilaa said:


> friyay wooooo


Dude my sense of time is screwed up I thought it was the weekend like yesterday


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)

Theoneandonlymegan said:


> I just hate the dirt flooring that the lazy villagers start off with
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020
> 
> ...


lmao rip x2


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 7, 2020)

Theoneandonlymegan said:


> I just hate the dirt flooring that the lazy villagers start off with


Same! I gave someone 50 NMT to hold Bob for me so that I could get him out of that awful starter home that didn’t suit him at all


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Theoneandonlymegan said:


> I just hate the dirt flooring that the lazy villagers start off with


I hunted down Erik to have that cuz it fits the theme lol. I guess most of the base houses don’t really bother me. I do need to move out Deirdre so I can get her actual house tho


----------



## Mick (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hey, with my final design it’s going to be THEIR fault if they get lost (the main area is going to be a nice visitor center that’s easier to navigate)



Honestly I'd be surprised if they actually do get lost, I followed one of my villagers walking all the way across the island once when they were heading home after dark. Their pathfinding is flawless!



Theoneandonlymegan said:


> I just hate the dirt flooring that the lazy villagers start off with
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020
> 
> ...



Yeah, I could probably have dealt with the interior of my lazy if it weren't for the fact that he had no floor... Also good news, we still have the entire weekend ahead of us :0

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I hunted down Erik to have that cuz it fits the theme lol. I guess most of the base houses don’t really bother me. I do need to move out Deirdre so I can get her actual house tho



I will probably have to move Lyman out at some point to upgrade his house... That's going to hurt. But his actual home is so much better than the standard green.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> Honestly I'd be surprised if they actually do get lost, I followed one of my villagers walking all the way across the island once when they were heading home after dark. Their pathfinding is flawless!


The thing is that actual Evwirt is inaccessible without a vault pole so they’d have to go there on purpose and forget their pole lol


----------



## Mick (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> The thing is that actual Evwirt is inaccessible without a vault pole so they’d have to go there on purpose and forget their pole lol



It's alright, villagers are supernatural beings anyway. They don't tell you but it's true


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244187765912162306


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> It's alright, villagers are supernatural beings anyway. They don't tell you but it's true
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244187765912162306


I mean, it makes sense on Evwirt as it’s an enchanted forest.

Also I felt incomplete going to Vris’ island without my sting...I’m so bad


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2020)

Who let wild children into Vylbrand!?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Still, I want the main part of Evwirt to have sus feelings around it...mainly that there’s a major deer motif everywhere.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> Who let wild children into Vylbrand!?


You did. You even gave them diys!


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

:000 
you guys went to vylbrand?!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Speaking of things lost in the woods

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



Enxssi said:


> :000
> you guys went to vylbrand?!


I need to fill out my collection of woodsy diys


----------



## Mick (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I mean, it makes sense on Evwirt as it’s an enchanted forest.
> 
> Also I felt incomplete going to Vris’ island without my sting...I’m so bad



Yeah I was like "who is that" when you entered but then it was you!

Also I finally got to deliver the tea to @Vrisnem





	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



Enxssi said:


> :000
> you guys went to vylbrand?!



You can too!





__





						Giveaway - Help Vris Clean The Basement
					

Usually I would sell DIYs, but I've been neglecting to update my shop thread lately. Recently the Happy Home Academy decided to shame me via letter so I decided it's time to clean-up! Any that aren't given away will be sold to the Nooklings on the morning of Monday 10th August unless you have...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> Yeah I was like "who is that" when you entered but then it was you!
> 
> Also I finally got to deliver the tea to @Vrisnem
> 
> View attachment 299671


Man, I’m unrecognizable without the wasp attacks...and y’all STILL want me to take medicine!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020

I probably need to compile a list of deer-related objects for the starter area lol


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You did. You even gave them diys!


They asked so nicely. I could hardly say no!



Mick said:


> View attachment 299671



This is so cute. I finally got the tea. 


Talking about tea - look who is moving to Vylbrand tomorrow, @Kurb & @Saltyy!


Spoiler: my birthday twin












Also I'm curious: does the system notify you when you've been added to a Dodo queue? I've only been added to one before but given I can see all Dodo codes posted I don't know if prevented a potential pop-up.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> They asked so nicely. I could hardly say no!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Broke image re villager :c Twimg almost never works


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> :000
> you guys went to vylbrand?!


H e l p I love your arrtt


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> They asked so nicely. I could hardly say no!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on Pekoe!


The system doesn’t notify me about the dodo code, from what I’ve seen.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)

man cant wait til i make some nachos here we goooo


----------



## Mick (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> They asked so nicely. I could hardly say no!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The system does not let you know you're in a queue! A notification would be nice. I only got one from your like, that did help.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 7, 2020)

wait yall got to go to Vris's island? Lucky.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

What


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 299673
> What


what


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

Milky star said:


> what


_who buys 100 cucumbers_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _who buys 100 cucumbers_


Someone super hungry for cucumbers


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _who buys 100 cucumbers_


I- don't know--


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Congrats on Pekoe!
> 
> 
> The system doesn’t notify me about the dodo code, from what I’ve seen.





Mick said:


> The system does not let you know you're in a queue! A notification would be nice. I only got one from your like, that did help.


Good to know that my liking method isn't redundant!   
I'll bring that up with Jer and find out if it's doable. If it was I'm assuming it would be a thing already, but who knows! 




Milky star said:


> wait yall got to go to Vris's island? Lucky.


See the link in my signature if you're interested!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

I just need to catch up big time on my woodsy DIYs so I don’t have to use my Arctin account.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Good to know that my liking method isn't redundant!
> I'll bring that up with Jer and find out if it's doable. If it was I'm assuming it would be a thing already, but who knows!
> 
> 
> ...


I'mma visit your island once I finish my cafe at this I don't care about winning I just want it dooone


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 7, 2020)

Just realized we’re past page 900


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

We’re going to hit 1000 soon!


----------



## Antonio (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> They asked so nicely. I could hardly say no!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love your Mohawk


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 7, 2020)

Maybe they just really wanted cucumbers, it could be an addiction who knows


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

Theoneandonlymegan said:


> Maybe they just really wanted cucumbers, it could be an addiction who knows


“Damien your cucumber addiction has gotten too bad, we’re worried about you please sto—“
”CUCUMBER”


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> “Damien your cucumber addiction has gotten too bad, we’re worried about you please sto—“
> ”CUCUMBER”


He must consume the C U C U M B E R


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> “Damien your cucumber addiction has gotten too bad, we’re worried about you please sto—“
> ”CUCUMBER”


WE CAN MAKE PICKLES SALLY SHUT


----------



## Mick (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'll bring that up with Jer and find out if it's doable. If it was I'm assuming it would be a thing already, but who knows!



That would be amazing!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)

this is gettin dirty


----------



## Mick (Aug 7, 2020)

My disappointment is immeasurable and my day is ruined.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> My disappointment is immeasurable and my day is ruined.


Nooooooooo


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 7, 2020)

I


Mick said:


> My disappointment is immeasurable and my day is ruined.


I feel your pain


----------



## Antonio (Aug 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> My disappointment is immeasurable and my day is ruined.


me everyday


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> My disappointment is immeasurable and my day is ruined.


Oh no. Don't break your boppers.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> My disappointment is immeasurable and my day is ruined.


I can  give a balloon if ya want


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> My disappointment is immeasurable and my day is ruined.


One of us
One of us


----------



## Mick (Aug 7, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I can  give a balloon if ya want



Thanks for the offer, I took one I had standing around for decoration now. Going to be extra careful :0


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Imma go trip for Wild Child Squad

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020

And y’all can’t stop me


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)

guys can you please not use twimg links i can't see a thing


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _who buys 100 cucumbers_


People in math problems


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> guys can you please not use twimg links i can't see a thing


You appear to be the only one they're broken for. I'd suggest looking into why that is.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> guys can you please not use twimg links i can't see a thing


I don’t know what you’re talking about; I just use the image upload that TBT provides cuz I don’t really want to use sites like imgur


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 7, 2020)

Aah okie cafe is coming together. It's ugly but whatever.


----------



## Mick (Aug 7, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> guys can you please not use twimg links i can't see a thing



That's interesting. I usually do put them on imgur but since this was just a quick screenshot I decided not to bother (and I also don't always feel like flooding TBT's database with screenshots that nobody will ever look at ever again).

But here it is for you too! This should work, right?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 7, 2020)

Oio


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

It doesn’t want me to trip ;-;


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Ohio?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You appear to be the only one they're broken for. I'd suggest looking into why that is.


It's twitter image link, aka the twimg url. I can check if it's firefox though because I have adblock turned off.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



Mick said:


> That's interesting. I usually do put them on imgur but since this was just a quick screenshot I decided not to bother (and I also don't always feel like flooding TBT's database with screenshots that nobody will ever look at ever again).
> 
> But here it is for you too! This should work, right?
> 
> View attachment 299684


Yes, TBT uploader always works, it's facebook/twitter stuff that breaks.


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It doesn’t want me to trip ;-;


You are quite possibly the only person who actively _wants_ to trip.  



sheilaa said:


> It's twitter image link, aka the twimg url. I can check if it's firefox though because I have adblock turned off.


It does sound like it's on your end, so investigate everything!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It doesn’t want me to trip ;-;


You got me trippin', 
stumblin',
 flippin', 
fumblin' 
That song stong in my head and I need to get it out


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You are quite possibly the only person who actively _wants_ to trip.
> 
> 
> It does sound like it's on your end, so investigate everything!


I did a quick google and what came up was the tracking thing I have shut off, cause yeah I don't need to be spied on and for some reason those images and videos count as trackers. Well, I think I'll keep it broke and shut up I suppose


----------



## Mick (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It doesn’t want me to trip ;-;



I didn't want to trip either 



sheilaa said:


> It's twitter image link, aka the twimg url. I can check if it's firefox though because I have adblock turned off.



You don't have any extensions that block scripts or anything? I know those exist and I can see them causing trouble here...
Edit: Never mind you answered already haha


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

There we go!


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 7, 2020)

Ok so I’m rlly proud when I noticed how much my art’s improved-
My art, April 2019 vs. now!


Spoiler


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Ok so I’m rlly proud when I noticed how much my art’s improved-
> My art, April 2019 vs. now!
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a lot of improvement! That's awesome!


----------



## Mick (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 299693There we go!



Such a waste of a perfectly good balloon D:


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> You don't have any extensions that block scripts or anything? I know those exist and I can see them causing trouble here...
> Edit: Never mind you answered already haha


No, I figured it out. I saw some other having trouble in the wave events also though so I don't think I'm alone.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 7, 2020)

I want to trip so much but nothing.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I want to trip so much but nothing.


Take some mushrooms, honey.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Ok so I’m rlly proud when I noticed how much my art’s improved-
> My art, April 2019 vs. now!
> 
> 
> ...


That’s a big-time improvement! Congrats! I cringe when I see my earlier sketchbooks but it’s nice to see how far I’ve gotten.


----------



## Mick (Aug 7, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> No, I figured it out. I saw some other having trouble in the wave events also though so I don't think I'm alone.



A lot of the ones in the event probably used the link and deleted the tweets... That's what it looked like to me anyway


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> Such a waste of a perfectly good balloon D:


I’m sending it up so it can send Arctin me a pile of leaves diy in September


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> A lot of the ones in the event probably used the link and deleted the tweets... That's what it looked like to me anyway


Yeah, that as well. Some had em up though I think. Oh well that explanation sounds fair but yeah I'll just ignore any broke images then, glad I don't run events though I wouldn't mind doing a random trivia night sometimes haha


----------



## Mick (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m sending it up so it can send Arctin me a pile of leaves diy in September



Ooh, smart!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 7, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Take some mushrooms, honey.


 I'll do that thank you.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'll do that thank you.


De nada <3


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2020)

My parents have been trying to get me toss out my sofa for months. It came up in discussion over my mother's birthday dinner the other night. Refused because I love it, can't afford a new one, and need to purchase white goods more urgently. They've just offered to buy me a new one. I have no idea why they hate it so much, but considering it was secondhand from them I'm not complaining at getting a brand new sofa for free!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> Ooh, smart!


Hehe I got most of the fall diys via Nookazon a couple months ago so any diys I shoot down are going straight to Evwirt


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> My parents have been trying to get me toss out my sofa for months. It came up in discussion over my mother's birthday dinner the other night. Refused because I love it, can't afford a new one, and need to purchase white goods more urgently. They've just offered to buy me a new one. I have no idea why they hate it so much, but considering it was secondhand from them I'm not complaining at getting a brand new sofa for free!


I'd say that's nice of them but I don't like white sofas and I love old second hand stuff


----------



## Mick (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hehe I got most of the fall diys via Nookazon a couple months ago so any diys I shoot down are going straight to Evwirt



I considered getting the fall DIYs for myself but I'd also have to trade for the materials, and I just wasn't willing to go through all that. I did get some of the seasonal stuff from a friend already though!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)

Aaaaaa I'm too excited for next friday sdkjfslkdf


----------



## Mick (Aug 7, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Aaaaaa I'm too excited for next friday sdkjfslkdf



What's happening next friday? :0


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> I considered getting the fall DIYs for myself but I'd also have to trade for the materials, and I just wasn't willing to go through all that. I did get some of the seasonal stuff from a friend already though!


I went SH hopping as soon as I learned about pine cones and acorns, so I amassed a small collection of fall mats. It’s highway robbery to buy them now at least on Nookazon. You need to offer 60 NMT to be CONSIDERED in the running for a stack. It’s disgusting.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

I just checked my Art Fight and




The messiah has spoken


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> What's happening next friday? :0


They are opening the cinematheque here on Tuesday, and on Friday they are screening _Funeral Parade of Roses_. They are only allowing 50 peeps per screening in so I'm feeling happy I managed to snag a ticket!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I just checked my Art Fight and
> View attachment 299696
> The messiah has spoken


It sounds like you described me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It sounds like you described me


idk who attacked me but they are correct


----------



## Mick (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I went SH hopping as soon as I learned about pine cones and acorns, so I amassed a small collection of fall mats. It’s highway robbery to buy them now at least on Nookazon. You need to offer 60 NMT to be CONSIDERED in the running for a stack. It’s disgusting.



That's good planning on your part! I avoid trading on there whenever I can, really. The only thing worse than Amazon is Nookazon.



sheilaa said:


> They are opening the cinematheque here on Tuesday, and on Friday they are screening _Funeral Parade of Roses_. They are only allowing 50 peeps per screening in so I'm feeling happy I managed to snag a ticket!



Lucky!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> idk who attacked me but they are correct


Ya can’t pay taxes in the forest if there’s nothing to buy

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



Mick said:


> That's good planning on your part! I avoid trading on there whenever I can, really. The only thing worse than Amazon is Nookazon


I don’t mind Nookazon for the most part (I’m still not 100% sure about the tbt system atm) but it’s awful at times


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> Lucky!


Yesss. I've been wanting too see it on a big screen for ages, ironically last time they did I had a bad cold or what it was so I couldn't go in. But yeah that place ain't exactly attracting 12 year old irresponsible people so


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

This is a cheese grater


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 299703
> This is a cheese grater


I read that as cheese guitar lmfao.

Yeah someone trying to direct scam lolll


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

apple really thought they could sell us a cheese grater and no-one would notice smh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

I only use Apple phones and nothing else from Apple. Even then I’m still on the SE


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 299703
> This is a cheese grater


what a ripoff I wanted a cheese grater


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I only use Apple phones and nothing else from Apple. Even then I’m still on the SE


Same, I have a 6S but I've a feeling I have to upgrade once they roll out more huge stuff for it.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Same, I have a 6S but I've a feeling I have to upgrade once they roll out more huge stuff for it.


I’m staying as long as I can on it. It’s obnoxious that they’ve pushed the Bluetooth agenda on us


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m staying as long as I can on it. It’s obnoxious that they’ve pushed the Bluetooth agenda on us


Yeah same here. I hate Bluetooth with a passion too. I mean I don't even like smartphones that much but sadly they are too useful in daily life.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

i don't care if it's got blue teeth, rainbow lights, infinite ram, 4000 storage, and a laser track pad, if it runs games at 30fps its a good computer


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)

Talking about Bluetooth, I remember when it first came and people took advantage and sent basically nudes to people who forgot it on ._.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Yeah same here. I hate Bluetooth with a passion too. I mean I don't even like smartphones that much but sadly they are too useful in daily life.


It’s way more expensive than a wired set of the same quality and it’s another fumbly thing you have to charge.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s way more expensive than a wired set of the same quality and it’s another fumbly thing you have to charge.


Yeah, I always use wires, cordless look weird especially those small business ones like stop talking to urself lol


----------



## Mairmalade (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I only use Apple phones and nothing else from Apple. Even then I’m still on the SE


SE buddies! I upgraded from the 5c only a year and a half ago. Feel so behind.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 7, 2020)

Bruh we brought attention to two of the staff what the


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Mairmalade said:


> SE buddies! I upgraded from the 5c only a year and a half ago. Feel so behind.


I don’t care about being up to date. If I need an awesome picture I’ll use my SLR instead


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)

Mairmalade said:


> SE buddies! I upgraded from the 5c only a year and a half ago. Feel so behind.


Ahh I had an SE before but the screen got a bit tiny and I don't like the bulky shape, and I eventually sold it to a friend who needed a new phone also.


----------



## Mick (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s way more expensive than a wired set of the same quality and it’s another fumbly thing you have to charge.



Putting a battery in something is an excellent strategy to make sure it has to be replaced at some point... Even if you're very careful with your stuff the battery is going to fail or hold next to no charge eventually. I hate that so much... Though for some stuff the portability is actually nice.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Good morning!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> Putting a battery in something is an excellent strategy to make sure it has to be replaced at some point... Even if you're very careful with your stuff the battery is going to fail or hold next to no charge eventually. I hate that so much... Though for some stuff the portability is actually nice.


I know I have to replace my wired headphones every few months but at least they’re cheap (and at Best Buy they have an awesome warranty system).


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Good morning!


Mornin'!


----------



## Mairmalade (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t care about being up to date. If I need an awesome picture I’ll use my SLR instead


Oh that's awesome that you have a dedicated camera. What do you typically take shots of?

@sheilaa Definitely bulky but thankfully small and resistant enough to throw in anything without having to worry about it.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Mairmalade said:


> Oh that's awesome that you have a dedicated camera. What do you typically take shots of?
> 
> @sheilaa Definitely bulky but thankfully small and resistant enough to throw in anything without having to worry about it.


It probably won’t surprise ya but my favorite subjects are nature shots. I’d show a couple but they’re massive files.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)

Mairmalade said:


> @sheilaa Definitely bulky but thankfully small and resistant enough to throw in anything without having to worry about it.


True true. I like the sturdyness but yeah it was getting a bit strain-y on my eyes and the battery started to get bad as well... I guess I could downgrade again but then I'd have to use extra large text like old ladies do


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Bruh we brought attention to two of the staff what the


Next thing you know all the staff is gonna be here


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Next thing you know all the staff is gonna be here


Just ping em


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 7, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Just ping em


Let's ping all the staff


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Let's ping all the staff


Oh no
_oh no_


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Oh no
> _oh no_


Do it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 7, 2020)

bruh


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Do it


_no_


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)

Milky star said:


> View attachment 299711 bruh


What mushrooms did u take xD


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 7, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> What mushrooms did u take xD


A lot. I had to crop that photo so much I'm angered


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Milky star said:


> View attachment 299711 bruh


Looks noice! It’s way better than my cafe I guess _evil _magical forest wasn’t what you were going for lol


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 7, 2020)

Milky star said:


> View attachment 299711 bruh


Omg I love it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Looks noice! It’s way better than my cafe I guess _evil _magical forest wasn’t what you were going for lol


Nah. I was more into the anime magical girl cafe


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Nah. I was more into the anime magical girl cafe


Most peeps are from what I’ve seen. I’m a fan of Brothers Grimm so I’m a bit skewed lol


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

I'm into no cafe : D


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

what's a cafe lmao never heard of one


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what's a cafe lmao never heard of one


Coffee place


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 7, 2020)

I hate ac cafes but I already had one so I just redid if for the contest


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

I redid my farmers market into a little cafe. It’s a touch boring but I wanted the blue shell!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Coffee place


do they have the *d e s s e r t s ?*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> do they have the *d e s s e r t s ?*


Y E S H


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

I remember going to a cafe and ordering a ton of cookies


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

I don't think ive ever been in an actual cafe-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

fun fact the Skecher's factory in Cali has a cafe

that's it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

I hate how this one curses fairy tale keeps putting random howling noises and lion growls to a wolf that doesn’t even look like it’s making a noise


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I don't think ive ever been in an actual cafe-


_Gasp_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I hate how this one curses fairy tale keeps putting random howling noises and lion growls to a wolf that doesn’t even look like it’s making a noise


_why are you watching these_



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Gasp_


yep


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I hate how this one curses fairy tale keeps putting random howling noises and lion growls to a wolf that doesn’t even look like it’s making a noise


As long as it keeps the kiddies entertained it’s good


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

There’s a cafe I go to that lets you put boba into any drink you want. I always get a soda with juice-filled boba. It’s delicious


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> As long as it keeps the kiddies entertained it’s good


_no_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> There’s a cafe I go to that lets you put boba into any drink you want. I always get a soda with juice-filled boba. It’s delicious


I havent had boba either


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _why are you watching these_
> 
> 
> yep


_I N F O R M A T I O N_


ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> As long as it keeps the kiddies entertained it’s good


YESH

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



ohare01 said:


> _no_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020
> 
> ...


You need to eventually


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> _I N F O R M A T I O N_
> 
> YESH
> 
> ...


It looks kinda weird but maybe


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2020)

Milky star said:


> View attachment 299711 bruh


Very pretty!


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 7, 2020)

Abri, you're scaring me. Go get yourself some boba already.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Abri, you're scaring me. Go get yourself some boba already.


Uh-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Very pretty!


I know right? It definitely blows mine out of the water


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

why do you guys like marbles in your drinks ew


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


>


AAAAAAAAA WHY


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Uh-


is that joinen


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Uh-


What? It's good.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> AAAAAAAAA WHY


_*It was never real*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> why do you guys like marbles in your drinks ew


Hehehehe marble machine goes “brrrrrr”


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> why do you guys like marbles in your drinks ew


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 7, 2020)

m a r b e l


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ^





Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hehehehe marble machine goes “brrrrrr”


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

Boba gud


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

I probably can't get boba anytime soon but- maybe Josuke can when we're older


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

I'll hire someone to come over to my place to break open my Ramune to get the marble


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

oh wait i just realized i can't say anything because i drink marble soda


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'll hire someone to come over to my place to break open my Ramune to get the marble
> View attachment 299716


Is that like bottled bubble tea?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



Enxssi said:


> oh wait i just realized i can't say anything because i drink marble soda


Marble soda is king


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

haha marble go dingdlingdingdlingclinkclang


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Is that like bottled bubble tea?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020
> 
> ...


it's soda with marble


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I probably can't get boba anytime soon but- maybe Josuke can when we're older


_Yes uvu_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Yes uvu_


Yay :3c


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> haha marble go dingdlingdingdlingclinkclang


Haha marble in soda go _~FOOMP~ ~fizz fizz~_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Have y'all been blessed with Long Long Man or Tofu Chan yet


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

I think my school starts today and I will be learning coding @Kurb help

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Have y'all been blessed with Long Long Man or Tofu Chan yet


Never even heard of it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I think my school starts today and I will be learning coding @Kurb help
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020
> 
> ...


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I think my school starts today and I will be learning coding @Kurb help
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020
> 
> ...


go to codecademy


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> go to codecademy


idk what my dad is even signing me up for but I'm scared


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

Wow i haven’t watched Tofu Chan in months


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> it's soda with marble


Marble soda


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

Sodarble


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

you guys and your weeb drinks


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> you guys and your weeb drinks


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> you guys and your weeb drinks


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 7, 2020)

Haha marble go s l o r p


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Very pretty!


Aww thanks the photo is terribly cropped though-


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> you guys and your weeb drinks


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

my sister dumped hungry hungry hippo marbles down the vent once because she didn't want us to play without her


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

Hehe boba tea go _fwoop_ _ack choke cough cough_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> my sister dumped hungry hungry hippo marbles down the vent once because she didn't want us to play without her


Oh no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> you guys and your weeb drinks




	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020

Hungry hungry hippos is my JAM


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Hehe boba tea go _fwoop_ _ack choke cough cough_


I don't think you're drinking that right sir.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

I call dibs on green


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 299724
> I call dibs on green


PINK


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 299724
> I call dibs on green


skin coloured one is mine


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I don't think you're drinking that right sir.


I don’t _cough ack _know what you’re _wheeze choke _talking about _ack_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 299724
> I call dibs on green


I never played except for some small version


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> skin coloured one is mine


sir what color on there is your skin


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

I wanted orange anyways


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> sir what color on there is your skin


pink brain

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020

brain coloured


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> pink brain
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020
> 
> brain coloured





is this what you aspire to be


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 299724
> I call dibs on green


I used to have a portable 2-person one I got at the dollar store


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 299726
> is this what you aspire to be


that's not even the same colour but if I had a tv built into my stomach like a teletubbie that would be pretty poggers I'm ngl


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> that's not even the same colour but if I had a tv built into my stomach like a teletubbie that would be pretty poggers I'm ngl


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> that's not even the same colour but if I had a tv built into my stomach like a teletubbie that would be pretty poggers I'm ngl


how do I respond to this


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Evwirt doesn’t really like TVs tho


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Evwirt doesn’t really like TVs tho


That's a shame. You're missing out on the greatest era of Disney Channel.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> That's a shame. You're missing out on the greatest era of Disney Channel.


Aw


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> how do I respond to this


you dont


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Aw


it's for the best


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I don’t _cough ack _know what you’re _wheeze choke _talking about _ack_


I'll kick you in the back to fix that.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> that's not even the same colour but if I had a tv built into my stomach like a teletubbie that would be pretty poggers I'm ngl


ngl i wouldn't want everyone looking at my chest


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)

Milky star said:


> A lot. I had to crop that photo so much I'm angered


Damn man, have something relaxing


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ngl i wouldn't want everyone looking at my chest


it's no longer a chest it's a bellyvision


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> it's no longer a chest it's a bellovision


ok


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'll kick you in the back to fix that.


I-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Either way since there’s a tv Evwirt won’t let ya in


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Marcus and Fiona have had three dates.

Fiona knows this means she will either spend the rest of her life with Marcus, or eventually have to break up with him, horribly.

Both of these ideas are terrifying to Fiona.

Tomorrow Fiona will fake her own death and join Cirque du Soleil.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Marcus and Fiona have had three dates.
> 
> Fiona knows this means she will either spend the rest of her life with Marcus, or eventually have to break up with him, horribly.
> 
> ...


i beg your pardon


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I-


It's a good trick works Everytime


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Marcus and Fiona have had three dates.
> 
> Fiona knows this means she will either spend the rest of her life with Marcus, or eventually have to break up with him, horribly.
> 
> ...


What

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



Milky star said:


> It's a good trick works Everytime


Is there a less violent way-


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

A: Good morning world!
B: i had the strangest nightmare ever.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i beg your pardon





ohare01 said:


> What
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020
> 
> ...


Shame you don't know the famous tale of The Ladybird Book of Dating.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020

did I break the thread


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Marcus and Fiona have had three dates.
> 
> Fiona knows this means she will either spend the rest of her life with Marcus, or eventually have to break up with him, horribly.
> 
> ...


this reminded me I have some apps to delete


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020
> 
> ...


Silent painless death


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Shame you don't know the famous tale of The Ladybird Book of Dating.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020
> 
> did I break the thread


Yes


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> why do you guys like marbles in your drinks ew


ikr, i tried tapioca boba tea and eww those jelly marbles ew


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Silent painless death


NO


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

It's a shame school isn't in session for me yet because I'd be killing it in Kahoot


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> NO


Okay how about a hug?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> help I've fallen for a fictional character


This was said to me in "improve the user title above you" haha help


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

I just had to do a survey for physics ;-;


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Okay how about a hug?


Sure why not


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

my cats older than some of you guys that's ****ed up


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 299733
> my cats older than some of you guys that's ****ed up


They're so cute!
Reminds me of one of my cats :3


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Sure why not


Okie uvu I'll give hugs


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 299733
> my cats older than some of you guys that's ****ed up


damn he's 29? wow man


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> damn he's 29? wow man


not quite there yet


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Hosting more jackbox in a few


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> not quite there yet


hahah fair beans, i turn 29 in december so just wonderin


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> not quite there yet


what if your cat is immortal
what if he outlives you
what if he outlives us all


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what if your cat is immortal
> what if he outlives you
> what if he outlives us all


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what if your cat is immortal
> what if he outlives you
> what if he outlives us all


he would be the cat to do it

literally the top of the local food chain


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what if your cat is immortal
> what if he outlives you
> what if he outlives us all


freehelium turns 90 and his cat is still there


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)

facebook and twitter: we totally don't spy on you
also fb and twitter: our image links are trackers


----------



## Mick (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I just had to do a survey for physics ;-;



"On a scale of 1 - 6 how satisfied are you with gravity"


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> "On a scale of 1 - 6 how satisfied are you with gravity"


”On a scale of 1 - 2.6, how satisfied are you with your current TWR?”


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> "On a scale of 1 - 6 how satisfied are you with gravity"


0 obv lol


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> "On a scale of 1 - 6 how satisfied are you with gravity"


1 would not reccommend


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> "On a scale of 1 - 6 how satisfied are you with gravity"


"1 I wish we could all float away"


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

I'm gonna be a crab now


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

why did he invent gravity we could be flying right now


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm gonna be a crab now


krusty krab


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

we’re gonna start playing jackbox now
you all know the drill


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> "On a scale of 1 - 6 how satisfied are you with gravity"


My first physics professor always joked about testing for gravity every morning; if he didn’t return to the ground it was no class for that day


----------



## Mick (Aug 7, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> facebook and twitter: we totally don't spy on you
> also fb and twitter: our image links are trackers



Facebook is insane. If there's a 'like us' or a 'share this' or a 'comment with fb' or even images and videos embedded anywhere, then you can bet your butt they're tracking your visits to that page...


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm gonna be a crab now


eugene krabs


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> why did he invent gravity we could be flying right now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Also, word to the wise: don’t take physics in the summer


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

We’re live, you know where, starting off with Guesspionage.
Code is UKTY


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> why did he invent gravity we could be flying right now


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

I EvaX humbly submit a toast to Nicholas Alexander


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 7, 2020)

Gravity sucks


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I EvaX humbly submit a toast to Nicholas Alexander


Btw ive been meaning to ask
Where did you get the name Enxssi from?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Gravity sucks


Eh it’s kinda attractive


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I EvaX humbly submit a toast to Nicholas Alexander


For successfully pirating Warcraft 3 so he may play defense of the ancients

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



Kurb said:


> We’re live, you know where, starting off with Guesspionage.
> Code is UKTY


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Btw ive been meaning to ask
> Where did you get the name Enxssi from?


i was playign roblock
and i wanted to change my name
and i wanted cool name
so i looked up random names
but they were all taken
so i just thought up a name
'enxssi'


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i was playign roblock
> and i wanted to change my name
> and i wanted cool name
> so i looked up random names
> ...


_amazing_
i wish I was creative with usernames.. I hate my current one


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _amazing_
> i wish I was creative with usernames.. I hate my current one


hhhh mood honestly


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

If no one joins i’ll just do it myself till someone wants to join


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hhhh mood honestly


we should get enxssi to think up usernames for us she's amazing


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> Facebook is insane. If there's a 'like us' or a 'share this' or a 'comment with fb' or even images and videos embedded anywhere, then you can bet your butt they're tracking your visits to that page...


I don't have it myself, but yeah I know how ugly they are so I try and stay away. I do have Instagram but it's private and it's not too bad.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

https://i.ibb.co/7C2P4qc/tumblr-2cd00fce59643be1dae7703dc4c1f4ea-5b17a1f3-640.webp
		


	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020

oh it didn;t wrk


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> https://i.ibb.co/7C2P4qc/tumblr-2cd00fce59643be1dae7703dc4c1f4ea-5b17a1f3-640.webp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that’s not an image


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> that’s not an image


it move


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> it move


it’s a WebP


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 299733
> my cats older than some of you guys that's ****ed up



How old is kitty? 

My eldest lived to 17 before we had to put him down. Weird to think the kittens we got the year before he died are seniors themselves now.


----------



## Mick (Aug 7, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> I don't have it myself, but yeah I know how ugly they are so I try and stay away. I do have Instagram but it's private and it's not too bad.



Guess who owns instagram  
They probably know many people without facebook accounts. I disabled & deleted mine long ago but I would be surprised if they don't track people without accounts


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


>


what


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Ok, we’re gonna try Quiplash.
New room code is RXVE


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Eh it’s kinda attractive


Stop


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Stop


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Stop


You left yourself wide open for a science pun


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Stop


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> .


I thought you liked science


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

we need a third to start Quiplash


Your Local Wild Child said:


> I thought you liked science


i do but this is painful


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what


spooky time
it's October 281st


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> spooky time
> it's October 281st


_What_


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> Guess who owns instagram
> They probably know many people without facebook accounts. I disabled & deleted mine long ago but I would be surprised if they don't track people without accounts


Yeah, I know haha, though yeah it's not as obnoxious with their ads and ****, at least.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _What_


Time to start celebrating


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Time to start celebrating


_1. Makes no sense
2. I don't celebrate Halloween lmfao_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Time to start celebrating


When you hatch


----------



## Mick (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i do but this is painful



That's how you know it was good


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> When you hatch
> View attachment 299736


NO


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _1. Makes no sense
> 2. I don't celebrate Halloween lmfao_


o my bad

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> When you hatch
> View attachment 299736


skeleton war time


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> o my bad


Nah it's good lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Time to start celebrating


Wait in Evwirt spooktober starts with cherry blossoms what does that mean


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wait in Evwirt spooktober starts with cherry blossoms what does that mean


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 7, 2020)

OK ANOTHER UPDATE ON THE ADVANCED ART
The teacher saw it!!
I think I got in? He just said he got it (and didn’t point out all the art was digital) so I’d say thats pretty good


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wait in Evwirt spooktober starts with cherry blossoms what does that mean


It's an anime Halloween


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 7, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> OK ANOTHER UPDATE ON THE ADVANCED ART
> The teacher saw it!!
> I think I got in? He just said he got it (and didn’t point out all the art was digital) so I’d say thats pretty good


Oh yeah it’s a fully traditional class btw


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


>


While I love Halloween I'm currently sulking that a spooky dress I like the look of is $180, not including shipping from Poland. Given the plan was to wear it to a Halloween drag show and then probably never again its just not worth it but I also can't stop thinking about it.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It's an anime Halloween


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> While I love Halloween I'm currently sulking that a spooky dress I like the look of is $180, not including shipping from Poland. Given the plan was to wear it to a Halloween drag show and then probably never again its just not worth it but I also can't stop thinking about it.


Aw, well, will there be one next year?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 7, 2020)

My sister promised to cosplay SWR with me for Halloween and I’m excited  she’s going to be Sabine and I’m going to be Ezra!!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 299737


Hmm...but it’s more pink and with Uber-desirable DIY recipes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Holy crap this is the most I've ever seen online at once


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

I had a plan to make my own inkling costume buuuut I guess that's not gonna happen :[


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> How old is kitty?
> 
> My eldest lived to 17 before we had to put him down. Weird to think the kittens we got the year before he died are seniors themselves now.


almost 14


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> While I love Halloween I'm currently sulking that a spooky dress I like the look of is $180, not including shipping from Poland. Given the plan was to wear it to a Halloween drag show and then probably never again its just not worth it but I also can't stop thinking about it.


To be fair there isn’t going to be much done this Halloween bc (as the kids call it) the ‘rona

but if you want the dress, get it!!
Treat yourself! You deserve it!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

I just realized I put my shirt on backwards
I'm big dumb


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Holy crap this is the most I've ever seen online at once
> View attachment 299738


We Groovin


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hmm...but it’s more pink and with Uber-desirable DIY recipes


Idk about the pink but i’d totally want the stuff in Overlord as DIYs


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


>


value village licking their lips rn


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I just realized I put my shirt on backwards
> I'm big dumb


I accidentally went to school with my shirt inside out once and didn’t notice until I got home


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Idk about the pink but i’d totally want the stuff in Overlord as DIYs


I’m hoping for something werewolf related in the Halloween event


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I just realized I put my shirt on backwards
> I'm big dumb


when I was younger I wore my pants inside out to school and didn't realize for the whole day


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Aw, well, will there be one next year?


There will always be more. Gone to that event the last couple of years it is amazing. Met a number of legendary drag queens there! 



Lothitine said:


> To be fair there isn’t going to be much done this Halloween bc (as the kids call it) the ‘rona
> 
> but if you want the dress, get it!!
> Treat yourself! You deserve it!


Far too much money for a one-use only sort of garment unfortunately.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 7, 2020)

Once in second grade I put pants over my pyjama shorts and didn’t even notice-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

It’s sad tho that I’m headed straight for the most boring season in AC


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s sad tho that I’m headed straight for the most boring season in AC


Which one?


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s sad tho that I’m headed straight for the most boring season in AC


I'm going to assume you mean spring even though I would answer that with "winter".


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Which one?


Spring. I have no use for the YSB decorations other than the pan flute and green leaf pile and fishing is extremely lean

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> I'm going to assume you mean spring even though I would answer that with "winter".


At least winter has cool ice sculpture stuff


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m hoping for something werewolf related in the Halloween event


All i know is i want a mega spoopy castle house for halloween

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020

Oh and tons of candy


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> All i know is i want a mega spoopy castle house for halloween
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020
> 
> Oh and tons of candy


Don't overdo it


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 7, 2020)

I just am ready for spoon month
It was so cold last year I couldn’t trick or treat

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020

SPOOP NOT SPOON


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

I think this user title gives people enough information to properly understand who I am as a person, what do you guys think?


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Spring. I have no use for the YSB decorations other than the pan flute and green leaf pile and fishing is extremely lean
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020
> 
> ...


I do love that furniture set. Although one of the Australian mods gifted me the item I cared most about (ice candy).


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I just am ready for spoon month
> It was so cold last year I couldn’t trick or treat
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020
> ...


Oh yeah can't wait for spoon month to see the skeleletons and snotleks.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

We got a snowstorm last Halloween...it didn’t stop that trick or treating session to be the most heavy in years. We ain’t having that this year at least in my neighborhood for obvious reasons


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> I think this user title gives people enough information to properly understand who I am as a person, what do you guys think?


yes


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Don't overdo it


> : (


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I do love that furniture set. Although one of the Australian mods gifted me the item I cared most about (ice candy).


The ice lollies are really popular in general from what I’ve seen. My favorite is the tree and bear sculpture.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> I think this user title gives people enough information to properly understand who I am as a person, what do you guys think?


Very accurate


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> I think this user title gives people enough information to properly understand who I am as a person, what do you guys think?


yes


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

thank you guys for being so helpful sobbing emoji


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

do geese wear gyeezies


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> do geese wear gyeezies


_*sotp this is crursed*_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> do geese wear gyeezies


asking the real questions


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Um... hello!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> > : (


Don't or next time I get sweets i will : )


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

a


Seastar said:


> Um... hello!


Heyo! Welcome back!


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Don't or next time I get sweets i will : )


_I can afford to, you can’t _


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _I can afford to, you can’t _


_that's called being a hypocrite~_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> do geese wear gyeezies


(0(n )0 )


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _that's called being a hypocrite~_


_It’s halloween, one of the few times of year i let myself loose and eat ungodly amounts of candy for once_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _It’s halloween, one of the few times of year i let myself loose and eat ungodly amounts of candy for once_


_*thats it next time I get sweets I'm doing that*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _It’s halloween, one of the few times of year i let myself loose and eat ungodly amounts of candy for once_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

_you guys-_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

mmmm sugar high


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> mmmm sugar high


no


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

So... what's everyone doing?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> So... what's everyone doing?


They're gonna make themselves sick on halloween


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> mmmm sugar high


please do candy responsibly ;(


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> So... what's everyone doing?


I think we're talking about candy


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> please do candy responsibly ;(


This ^^^^


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*thats it next time I get sweets I'm doing that*_


_Hm let’s see, i eat normal meals 80% of the time and i rarely overdo eating sweets, only overdoing them on holidays and special events. I tell you to do the exact same thing yet you still don’t eat well half the time. 

It’s not being hypocritical, it’s just you not being able to listen._


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Mmm... candy...
I wish I had some...


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

im not a candy person at all, halloween always sucked for me unless they gave me orange crush, id take all the pop

all of it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

sugar


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Hm let’s see, i eat normal meals 80% of the time and i rarely overdo eating sweets, only overdoing them on holidays and special events. I tell you to do the exact same thing yet you still don’t eat well half the time.
> 
> It’s not being hypocritical, it’s just you not being able to listen._


_hhhhhhhhhhhh_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 299744
> sugar


As someone stuck with forest fruit this image makes me hungry and sad


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> As someone stuck with forest fruit this image makes me hungry and sad


oh uh
can you make pancakes out of weeds?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _hhhhhhhhhhhh_


_Mate if i cut you slack for not being able to eat well then i think i need some slack for specific holidays_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 299744
> sugar


That actually looks disgusting
Too much


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh uh
> can you make pancakes out of weeds?


If I want a killer stomachache yes


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

I just *really* like chocolate.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Mate if i cut you slack for not being able to eat well then i think i need some slack for specific holidays_


Fine whatever

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



Seastar said:


> I just *really* like chocolate.


Same
_rolos man_


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2020)

I prefer savoury to sweet. Spicy foods are the best of all.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

at this tea place I used to go to my mom had to keep me from eating the sugar cubes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I prefer savoury to sweet. Spicy foods are the best of all.


If I eat too many sweets i feel sick and when I eat spicy I drink so much water because it's too much
Savoury but not spicy probably is the best tho tbh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I prefer savoury to sweet. Spicy foods are the best of all.


I’m an unashamed sweet tooth but I also love savory stuff. I also like a bit of heat in moderation!


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I prefer savoury to sweet. Spicy foods are the best of all.


i honestly saw the link in your sig and thought you were gathering an army to police the basement


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m an unashamed sweet tooth but I also love savory stuff. I also like a bit of heat in moderation!


There were Thai peppers in the meal I had last night. That and a bottle+ of red wine was a terrible combo. Paying for it today.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i honestly saw the link in your sig and thought you were gathering an army to police the basement


LMAO


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i honestly saw the link in your sig and thought you were gathering an army to police the basement


That's a good idea. @Mairmalade arrest this one he's too smart.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> That's a good idea. @Mairmalade arrest this one he's too smart.


Oh no


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> That's a good idea. @Mairmalade arrest this one he's too smart.


or

i could join you


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> There were Thai peppers in the meal I had last night. That and a bottle+ of red wine was a terrible combo. Paying for it today.


I’m really into hot wings myself (it’s an American dish so I’m not sure if ya know about it) especially with Ranch dressing to cut the heat. My brother definitely beats me out in love of spice tho: he’s tried a ghost pepper!


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> That's a good idea. @Mairmalade arrest this one he's too smart.


OH NOES


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

We can arrest people for bad puns now


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Wait no, don't arrest anyone.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Jar
					

Ely opened jar. Great success!




					basement-dwellers.fandom.com


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Jar
> 
> 
> Ely opened jar. Great success!
> ...


i legitimately thought you made a wiki about us and was about to  irl


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> We can arrest people for bad puns now


Well then looks like you're arrested


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Jar
> 
> 
> Ely opened jar. Great success!
> ...


Oh, you found that too?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i legitimately thought you made a wiki about us and was about to  irl


.....
we did


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i legitimately thought you made a wiki about us and was about to  irl


Well, I mean, we did a few nights ago.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Well, I mean, we did a few nights ago.


bruh what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> bruh what


Yeah I can link it


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m really into hot wings myself (it’s an American dish so I’m not sure if ya know about it) especially with Ranch dressing to cut the heat. My brother definitely beats me out in love of spice tho: he’s tried a ghost pepper!


Familiar with hot wings!

Ooh, nice.  I haven't had the opportunity yet to try anything hotter than a Habenero.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> bruh what











						The Basement Wiki
					






					the-basement.fandom.com


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Discuss Everything About The Basement Wiki | Fandom
					

"photo" and more great discussions about The Basement Wiki



					the-basement.fandom.com


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yeah I can link it


i must see my 2 sentence long article


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i must see my 2 sentence long article


yeah we didn't get far


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)

ur welcome


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i must see my 2 sentence long article


I made you a page now








						Origami
					






					the-basement.fandom.com


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

Do not do any illegal or else you’ll be sent to Brazil


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

this wiki stinks


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I made you a page now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make me one-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Do not do any illegal or else you’ll be sent to Brazil


I’ve been sent to Evwirt


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I made you a page now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i appreciate your concern but im doing great so far

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ve been sent to Evwirt


brazil is ewart times 11


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

I'm scared of having a page


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Make me one-











						Ohare01
					

"Welcome to the dumpster fire." -Ohare01Abri (Formerly known as Sugaryy) is a Basement Dweller and a JJBA fan. Enxssi has given him the title Ultimate Chad(ette). Abri joined TBT on the second of March. He posted in a thread Enxssi made, asking for the Animal Crossing villager Hazel. Enxssi had...




					the-basement.fandom.com
				



I need to add more to these pages


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm scared of having a page


Seastar:
local squid


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

Cheese Manipulation
					

The power to manipulate cheese. Variation of Milk Manipulation. Cheese Control Turokinesis User can create, shape and manipulate cheese and cheese-products, including their shape, amount, taste, appearance, etc. Cheese Constructs Cheese Generation Food Attacks using cheese. Manipulate the...




					powerlisting.fandom.com
				



someome beat me to it ;(

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020

woah you guys are making a basement wiki? Epic


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i appreciate your concern but im doing great so far
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020
> 
> ...


Not sure about that lol at least in there there isn’t a patch of trees that wants to eat you


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Cheese Manipulation
> 
> 
> The power to manipulate cheese. Variation of Milk Manipulation. Cheese Control Turokinesis User can create, shape and manipulate cheese and cheese-products, including their shape, amount, taste, appearance, etc. Cheese Constructs Cheese Generation Food Attacks using cheese. Manipulate the...
> ...


theres seriously a page called "cheese constructs"


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Discuss Everything About The Basement Wiki | Fandom
> 
> 
> "photo" and more great discussions about The Basement Wiki
> ...


This community's creativity never fails to amaze me.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> theres seriously a page called "cheese constructs"


superpowers wiki has too much stuff, but not as much stuff as yandere dev’s stolen toothbrush asset


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i appreciate your concern but im doing great so far
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020
> 
> ...




__
		http://instagr.am/p/CDRonuEFVUX/


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> This community's creativity never fails to amaze me.


We need a page about Vris-


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> superpowers wiki has too much stuff, but not as much stuff as yandere dev’s stolen toothbrush asset


yandev is like people back on 2009-2010 roblox using what we'd call "free models" to make their servers


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> yandev is like people back on 2009-2010 roblox using what we'd call "free models" to make their servers


don't call me out like that


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CDRonuEFVUX/


i have a better spongebob brazil mp4, i wish i could post it here


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CDRonuEFVUX/


LMAO


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/716811291221819424/740766420731691028/letgo.mp4
		


	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020

^ the brazil thing


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/716811291221819424/740766420731691028/letgo.mp4


That one was great too


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/716811291221819424/740766420731691028/letgo.mp4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO NOOOOO


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

what about mY page


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> what about mY page


_The cheese?_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Our wiki is *chef's kiss*

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020

So uhh... Who here has all the ac villagers memorized?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Our wiki is *chef's kiss*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020
> 
> So uhh... Who here has all the ac villagers memorized?


Only the important ones and not everything about it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Only the important ones and not everything about it


I know all of them and I'm both proud and ashamed at the same time


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Our wiki is *chef's kiss*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020
> 
> So uhh... Who here has all the ac villagers memorized?


I have almost all the Pokemon memorized...


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

why does arizona have such nice jerseys


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 299755
> why does arizona have such nice jerseys


I ain’t a sports person


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I ain’t a sports person


Me either.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I ain’t a sports person


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

this is why im so inactive now lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/716811291221819424/740766420731691028/letgo.mp4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IS that the one where the kids get kidnapped in a van


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> this is why im so inactive now lol


Sports?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> IS that the one where the kids get kidnapped in a van


no what

its the same brazil one i sent in the discord gc


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> no what
> 
> its the same brazil one i sent in the discord gc


Oh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 7, 2020)

O


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oh


i may be cursed

but i do not post kidnappings


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i may be cursed
> 
> but i do not post kidnappings


Well it’s not a kidnapping, it’s in a discord with channels and stuff.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Well it’s not a kidnapping, it’s in a discord with channels and stuff.


What


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Sports?


there was a playoff hockey shaped hole in my heart and now that its back im enjoying every minute of it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What


Uhhh let me find it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Uhhh let me find it


Oh no


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

hm, another episode of disturbing=funny?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What






It’s really cursed and dark though idk where I first saw it


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Oh no


if im mr cursed she must be the cursed apprentice


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It’s really cursed and dark though idk where I first saw it


_*Save them*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> if im mr cursed she must be the cursed apprentice


*no*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> hm, another episode of disturbing=funny?


Please no...


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Please no...


Nah it isn’t lol


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It’s really cursed and dark though idk where I first saw it


Im not turning the volume up I'm tOO sCARED


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *no*


i will teach you to refine the demon arts


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *no*


yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Im not turning the volume up I'm tOO sCARED


Well it’s not _bad _I guess(?) it’s just... like... a dark topic.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> i will teach you to refine the demon arts


I was so much better before I found the basement


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Well it’s not _bad _I guess(?) it’s just... like... a dark topic.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020
> 
> ...


So like candy van thread?


And same tbh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> So like candy van thread?
> 
> 
> And same tbh


Yeah it’s like the candy van thread sorta

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020

Wait this _is _the candy van thread


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Please make sure posts have content! Empty posts/posts that are only symbols such as the ones quoted above violate our post quality rules.


Second reminder about this all!


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

the one time i was off for a week you guys made like 7 threads lol


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yeah it’s like the candy van thread sorta
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020
> 
> Wait this _is _the candy van thread


No this is the pirate thread lmao


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yeah it’s like the candy van thread sorta
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020
> 
> Wait this _is _the candy van thread


No this is technically a yacht even though I’m stuck in Evwirt


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> No this is the pirate thread lmao


Oh whoops


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Maybe _I'm _a dark topic.
Wait no, let's not get into that.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No this is technically a yacht even though I’m stuck in Evwirt


Wait i thought the yacht was the pirate thread


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Wait i thought the yacht was the pirate thread


It is lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Wait i thought the yacht was the pirate thread


This was the pirate thread


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2020)

This thread is _"Captain Rosie and the candy crew"_ merged with _"Captain Kurb and [something]". _


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> This thread is _"Captain Rosie and the candy crew"_ merged with _"Captain Kurb and [something]". _


WHoa when was Kurb a Captain


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> WHoa when was Kurb a Captain


For about five minutes on July 28th.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> WHoa when was Kurb a Captain


I think he had a plane


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I think he had a plane


Oh yeah
Thank goodness that didn’t last long I don’t think he’s qualified to pilot
Then again I don’t think Rosie was qualified to pirate


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

_Kurb tried to drown me. He was confused when I got on his plane._


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> This was the pirate thread


Carry on then good sir


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _Kurb tried to drown me. He was confused when I got on his plane._


Is that where it started


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Is that where it started


I actually don't remember.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Is that where it started


Yep lmao


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> For about five minutes on July 28th.


I remember that that was a really weird night.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

me with all the pirate avatars realizing i missed out on the pirate thread


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

oh yeah we passed thread 911
A bit later than I expected but that means we're almost at 1k pages.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Y’all’s going to hit the big 1k while I’m asleep imma be so sad ;-;


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all’s going to hit the big 1k while I’m asleep imma be so sad ;-;


:c


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

im glad ill be here to see 1k before i go inactive


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I remember that that was a really weird night.


I remember it as the day the basement was cleaned. 
or i checked this thread's moderation log


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I remember it as the day the basement was cleaned.
> or i checked this thread's moderation log


What kind of stuff was deleted?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I remember it as the day the basement was cleaned.


At the time I thought it was the worst night in tbt ever
But if it wouldn't have happened we wouldn't have gotten this amazing thread


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)

man ice cream is good


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> At the time I thought it was the worst night in tbt ever
> But if it wouldn't have happened we wouldn't have gotten this amazing thread


Oh, what happened? I think I was away during that specific time.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> or i checked this thread's moderation log


Wait wdym


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I remember it as the day the basement was cleaned.
> or i checked this thread's moderation log


im kinda surprised it took that long lol


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oh, what happened? I think I was away during that specific time.



Some British ******* mass edited/removed any threads that had gone off topic. 
that ******* was me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oh, what happened? I think I was away during that specific time.


Candy van got closed, Bob church got closed, pirate thread got temporarily closed, we got warned on lptpw
But then this got merged with pirate thread and got renamed so ta da


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Some British ******* mass edited/removed any threads that had gone off topic.
> that ******* was me


Didn’t the others send you down here to make sure we behave like good enough children?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Didn’t the others send you down here to make sure we behave like good enough children


So, we got a nanny?


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Didn’t the others send you down here to make sure we behave like good enough children?





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> So we got a nanny?


Pretty much. Hello. I'm Vrisnem.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> So we got a nanny?


That's probably why he's always hanging out with us now

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> or i checked this thread's moderation log


Vrisnem wdym by this lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

So _that's_ why you wanted to get us to bed


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> That's probably why he's always hanging out with us now


I could leave if that's what you want. But I'm taking @Mick with me.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I could leave if that's what you want. But I'm taking @Mick with me.


NO DONT LEAVE


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I could leave if that's what you want. But I'm taking @Mick with me.


No please don’t I’d be without a squad then!


----------



## Antonio (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Pretty much. Hello. I'm Vrisnem.


Hold up, I'm the mother figure in this chat.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Hold up, I'm the mother figure in this chat.


You don’t think I’m a good enough wild child


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Hold up, I'm the mother figure in this chat.


You're the mother, he's the nanny.


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Hold up, I'm the mother figure in this chat.


I've a decade on you, love.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Hold up, I'm the mother figure in this chat.


the absentee mother would be more accurate lol


----------



## Antonio (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> You're the mother, he's the nanny.


she's**

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> the absentee mother would be more accurate lol


I've been busy packing

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> I've a decade on you, love.


Any words of advice? <3


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> the absentee mother would be more accurate lol


Yeah this-
Vrisnem is here way more


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Antonio said:


> she's**
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020
> 
> ...


my bad


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> my bad


No, you were correct.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Whatever the case I’m not taking medication cuz it’s super bitter


----------



## Antonio (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yeah this-
> Vrisnem is here way more


I'm usually watching though, I've been busy packing

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> No, you were correct.


oops, my apologies then sorry


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I'm usually watching though, I've been busy packing


I still trust Vrisnem more
He's the *mod*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Didn't Helium say he was the weird uncle


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Didn't Helium say he was the weird uncle


cool cursed uncle


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

@ohare01 








						This IS a JoJo refrence! - Sudomemo
					

A flip that im actually proud off. Perfect time to share again!



					www.sudomemo.net


----------



## Antonio (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I still trust Vrisnem more
> He's the *mod*


He's the mod but that won't stop me thinking of you guys as my own children that deserves protecting

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> cool cursed uncle


the alcoholic or overly friendly type of creepy uncle?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> @ohare01
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it- :0


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Then again Vris wants to confiscate my balloon collection. I paid thousands for ‘em so I’ll do what I want with ‘em!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I love it- :0


featured flipnotes are always good


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> @ohare01
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg flipnote


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

Antonio said:


> He's the mod but that won't stop me thinking of you guys as my own children that deserves protecting
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020
> 
> ...


more of a falls asleep watching sports type tbh


----------



## Antonio (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Then again Vris wants to confiscate my balloon collection. I paid thousands for ‘em so I’ll do what I want with ‘em!


You deserve to have your collection, just take care of your poor wounds with some medicine please lord please.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> more of a falls asleep watching sports type tbh


The best type


----------



## Antonio (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> more of a falls asleep watching sports type tbh


I FORGOT ABOUT THAT ONE LOL


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Then again Vris wants to confiscate my balloon collection. I paid thousands for ‘em so I’ll do what I want with ‘em!


You don't take good enough care of them. You can have them back once you're older.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 7, 2020)

Wow bro im 

tired


----------



## Antonio (Aug 7, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Wow bro im
> 
> tired


Are you sleepy tired or giving up tired?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Antonio said:


> You deserve to have your collection, just take care of your poor wounds with some medicine please lord please.


I keep telling you that it doesn’t hurt as much anymore!


----------



## Antonio (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You don't take good enough care of them. You can have them back once you're older.


Balloons don't last forever, but memories do.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

sorry I ve been gone I was editing the wiki


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Wow bro im
> 
> tired


Now that you said that I am too why


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> sorry I ve been gone I was editing the wiki


uh oh


----------



## Antonio (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I keep telling you that it doesn’t hurt as much anymore!


Like I said, I didn't know that slowly dying was an aesthetic.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You don't take good enough care of them. You can have them back once you're older.


You still planning your trek into Evwirt? I suggest packing extra pairs of shoes


----------



## Antonio (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> sorry I ve been gone I was editing the wiki


we have a wiki?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Like I said, I didn't know that slowly dying was an aesthetic.


It’s all good tho


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Antonio said:


> we have a wiki?


Yes indeed


----------



## Antonio (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yes indeed


link me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Antonio said:


> we have a wiki?


Yeah we made it like two months ago
Anyone can be a mod just drop your user


----------



## Mick (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Pretty much. Hello. I'm Vrisnem.



You were appointed to watch over us?


You poor soul


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

The Basement Wiki
					






					the-basement.fandom.com


----------



## Antonio (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yeah we made it like two months ago
> Anyone can be a mod just drop your user


i just wish to see the page


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Antonio said:


> i just wish to see the page





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> The Basement Wiki
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> You were appointed to watch over us?
> 
> 
> You poor soul


I drew the short straw.
i kid.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Antonio said:


> link me











						Discuss Everything About The Basement Wiki | Fandom
					

"photo" and more great discussions about The Basement Wiki



					the-basement.fandom.com


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

can we talk about the Doom/Animal Crossing thing?
how the fandoms got united due to the same release date?
it's just so wholesome that two completely different games can get along so we;;


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> can we talk about the Doom/Animal Crossing thing?
> how the fandoms got united due to the same release date?
> it's just so wholesome that two completely different games can get along so we;;


Ikr? ;w;


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)

ok how do i not have a page hmm lol


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> can we talk about the Doom/Animal Crossing thing?
> how the fandoms got united due to the same release date?
> it's just so wholesome that two completely different games can get along so we;;


My Dad's a Doom player. He makes fun of me for playing AC.


----------



## Antonio (Aug 7, 2020)

I'm heart broken.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> can we talk about the Doom/Animal Crossing thing?
> how the fandoms got united due to the same release date?
> it's just so wholesome that two completely different games can get along so we;;


why are you doing the ;; thing

kurb who hurt you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> can we talk about the Doom/Animal Crossing thing?
> how the fandoms got united due to the same release date?
> it's just so wholesome that two completely different games can get along so we;;


Like this



And the many amazing animations


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Antonio said:


> View attachment 299765
> 
> I'm heart broken.


Oh no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> You were appointed to watch over us?
> 
> 
> You poor soul


Yesh the other wild child appears


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> why are you doing the ;; thing
> 
> kurb who hurt you


He changed


----------



## Antonio (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Oh no


it's like I don't exist </3


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Antonio said:


> View attachment 299765
> 
> I'm heart broken.











						Antonio
					

Antonio is a Basement Dweller and a Gorillaz Fan. Not really much character development here but whatever. They drop in every now and again, though.




					the-basement.fandom.com


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> My Dad's a Doom player. He makes fun of me for playing AC.


ouch....

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Antonio
> 
> 
> Antonio is a Basement Dweller and a Gorillaz Fan. Not really much character development here but whatever. They drop in every now and again, though.
> ...


Hey i don't have a page and that matters


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)

im probably cooler than most here anyway


----------



## Mick (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yesh the other wild child appears



The other wild child was about to run away again
I am so sleepy right now


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> im probably cooler than most here anyway


no


----------



## Antonio (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Antonio
> 
> 
> Antonio is a Basement Dweller and a Gorillaz Fan. Not really much character development here but whatever. They drop in every now and again, though.
> ...






Thank you. <3


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ouch....
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020
> 
> ...











						Kurb
					

"Why do you say the most ominous things?" -Frogslime Kurb is a Basement Dweller and a Python Coder. He is also a twitch streamer and a Jackbox player. Enxssi has given him the title Ultimate Hacker. Due to Kurb frequently changing avatars, his appearance varies. However, his most common avatar...




					the-basement.fandom.com


----------



## Mick (Aug 7, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> im probably cooler than most here anyway



Let's check
I'm 37° C


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no


come again zoomer


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> My Dad's a Doom player. He makes fun of me for playing AC.


I got ACNH for my parents cuz that’s one of the only video games they enjoy. It’s funny though: they kept bringing up some canceled animal crossing game as the reason they were skeptical about announcements. I kept telling them that I’d buy it for their birthdays (they’re less than a month apart). Now we have Arctin :3


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> Let's check
> I'm 37° C


36.6, I'm cool(d) hah


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

As you can tell I'm great at writing pages


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Kurb
> 
> 
> "Why do you say the most ominous things?" -Frogslime Kurb is a Basement Dweller and a Python Coder. He is also a twitch streamer and a Jackbox player. Enxssi has given him the title Ultimate Hacker. Due to Kurb frequently changing avatars, his appearance varies. However, his most common avatar...
> ...


I have a page and that's all that matters


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> The other wild child was about to run away again
> I am so sleepy right now


Not into the woods tho


----------



## Antonio (Aug 7, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> im probably cooler than most here anyway


You might have post count clout but everyone is equally cool here.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I have a page and that's all that matters


Lucky :-:


----------



## Mick (Aug 7, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> 36.6, I'm cool(d) hah



Ah you win. I guess I'll forever be hotter than you. Shame


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

We just have all these short basement pages and Enxssi is over here making a fully fleshed out page for herself


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)

Antonio said:


> You might have post count clout but everyone is equally cool.


nah im cooler check my body temp and also not everyone is a hippie turtle


----------



## Mick (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Not into the woods tho



Are the woods not good for sleeping?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> come again zoomer


no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

brb gotta sew stuff


----------



## Antonio (Aug 7, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> nah im cooler check my body temp and also not everyone is a hippie turtle


not everyone is a hippie turtle but everyone here is equally amazing

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)

Antonio said:


> not everyone is a hippie turtle but everyone here is equally amazing


then everyone should have a page problem solved 8)

anyway gonna go need my beauty sleep so seeeeya


----------



## Antonio (Aug 7, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> then everyone should have a page problem solved 8)
> 
> anyway gonna go need my beauty sleep so seeeeya


A page doesn't mean anything but a page


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Hold up I gotta make a page for ProbablyNotJosuke


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> Are the woods not good for sleeping?


They’re fine for me but don’t ya have this cool station to go to?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no


also oyecomova best boi

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



Antonio said:


> A page doesn't mean anything but a page


lol you're literally contradicting everything i/we say u bored? lol


----------



## Antonio (Aug 7, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> lol you're literally contradicting everything i/we say u bored? lol


wdym shug


----------



## Mick (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> They’re fine for me but don’t ya have this cool station to go to?



Uh, yes. I do admit that sleeping in a microgravity environment sounds much more appealing than sleeping on the ground...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

@ProbablyNotJosuke I made you a wiki page go look at it


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> We just have all these short basement pages and Enxssi is over here making a fully fleshed out page for herself


oops


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> Uh, yes. I do admit that sleeping in a microgravity environment sounds much more appealing than sleeping on the ground...


Y’all’s think I sleep on the ground? I have a hammock, ya know! I do have to pile up leaves sometimes when it goes missing...


----------



## Mick (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all’s think I sleep on the ground? I have a hammock, ya know! I do have to pile up leaves sometimes when it goes missing...



I was not aware. Maybe you should invest in a roof next. ^^


----------



## Antonio (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all’s think I sleep on the ground? I have a hammock, ya know! I do have to pile up leaves sometimes when it goes missing...


I worry about you, ya know. Sleeping in a hammock in the winter is just scary.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> oops


You're special


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I worry about you, ya know. Sleeping in a hammock in the winter is just scary.


It’s fine, it’s fine! I have a fire!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Its pizza time


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Its pizza time


IRL I’m melting some brick cheese to dip pickles in


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> You're special


aaaaaa but so are you guys


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> IRL I’m melting some brick cheese to dip pickles in


no




Enxssi said:


> aaaaaa but so are you guys


Maybe you guys but idk about me-


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> IRL I’m melting some brick cheese to dip pickles in


excuse me?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> I was not aware. Maybe you should invest in a roof next. ^^


I do have a roof made out of fallen sticks and leaves!


----------



## Antonio (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s fine, it’s fine! I have a fire!


DON'T BURN YOURSELF


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> excuse me?


It’s güd

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



Antonio said:


> DON'T BURN YOURSELF


I HAVEN’T IN LIKE 3 WEEKS


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

my food crate from japan arrived


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> my food crate from japan arrived


Wowie


----------



## Antonio (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I HAVEN’T IN LIKE 3 WEEKS


3 WEEKS!?!?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> my food crate from japan arrived


Sharing is caring


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2020)

Could the feral children please sleep in proper beds, inside houses, in their cosy jimjams and drink hot chocolate. Thank you.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Could the feral children please sleep in proper beds, inside houses, in their cosy jimjams and drink hot chocolate. Thank you.


Okay!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Antonio said:


> 3 WEEKS!?!?


Yup! And that wasn’t even that bad!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> Could the feral children please sleep in proper beds, inside houses, in their cosy jimjams and drink hot chocolate. Thank you.


I would but I’m stuck in Evwirt


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Could the feral children please sleep in proper beds, inside houses, in their cosy jimjams and drink hot chocolate. Thank you.


Local Wild Child can't but I can :3c


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Who counts as feral children


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Who counts as feral children


All of us that are under 18
And wild child because yes


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Who counts as feral children


Specifically @Your Local Wild Child and @Mick.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yeah we made it like two months ago
> Anyone can be a mod just drop your user


I just realized this says two months ago
_don't you mean two *days*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

_Oh_


ohare01 said:


> I just realized this says two months ago
> _don't you mean two *days*_


whoops


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Specifically @Your Local Wild Child and @Mick.


Ah I see carry on
I don't like hot chocolate anyway


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Am I... a feral squid child...?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

I’d like a hot chocolate tho...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Am I... a feral squid child...?


Ferel squid kid?


----------



## Antonio (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Could the feral children please sleep in proper beds, inside houses, in their cosy jimjams and drink hot chocolate. Thank you.


Exactly, thank you nanny vris.


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’d like a hot chocolate tho...


Bed and PJs. Then you get hot chocolate.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Bed and PJs. Then you get hot chocolate.


Evwirt hates genuine beds tho


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ferel squid kid?


Hmm... maybe not. I have a home.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Holy c r a p this pizza looks good
It's supposed to be healthy too but it looks like a genuinely good pizza


----------



## Antonio (Aug 7, 2020)

*I bought ring fit *


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

And I sleep in my day clothes in Evwirt...


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Holy c r a p this pizza looks good
> It's supposed to be healthy too but it looks like a genuinely good pizza


Yes food!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

I want you all to be happy


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 299778
> I want you all to be happy


I am very much in appreciation, that makes this better


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Y’all’s question me on my food choices all the time tho


----------



## Antonio (Aug 7, 2020)

Antonio said:


> *I bought ring fit *


the pounds better start melting off of me, I'm switching away from sodas to water aswell


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all’s question me on my food choices all the time tho


Kurb judged me for making a bagel sandwich.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Kurb judged me for making a bagel sandwich.


That actually sounded really good


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 7, 2020)

Antonio said:


> the pounds better start melting off of me, I'm switching away from sodas to water aswell


I believe in you, I just avoid sodas because even though it seems like a great idea I always end up with a migraine and regretting my life choices

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020

Du


Seastar said:


> Kurb judged me for making a bagel sandwich.


They are so good though


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Sharing is caring


n o


----------



## Antonio (Aug 7, 2020)

it's 5pm so I'm going to sleep


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Antonio said:


> it's 5pm so I'm going to sleep


If you actually do this i am breaking all ties with you


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Antonio said:


> it's 5pm so I'm going to sleep


But that's not even night time


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 7, 2020)

We’re almost at 940?????

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



Seastar said:


> But that's not even night time


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> We’re almost at 940?????
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020


Yes we are


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

We're getting to 1k tonight


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> We’re almost at 940?????
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020


I like how you kept the hat


----------



## Antonio (Aug 7, 2020)

Antonio said:


> it's 5pm so I'm going to sleep


I got an airplane ride tomorrow


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

btw who was the one who said “Welcome to the train wreck thread“? uhhhhh no reason


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Oh man pierce is being a bro and giving Erik something to play the epic jam that is Drivin’ without me needing to!


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I like how you kept the hat


It’s part of my *~aesthetic~*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> btw who was the one who said “Welcome to the train wreck thread“? uhhhhh no reason


I think it was me? Or Rosie977


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I got an airplane ride tomorrow


The last time I went on a trip I tried getting to bed early (we leave in the dead of night on road trips) but I got so excited that I gave up at like 1 AM and chilled with my siblings with a cream soda lol


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> btw who was the one who said “Welcome to the train wreck thread“? uhhhhh no reason


Hmmm.... good question... I know I've said that before in the older thread...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmmm.... good question... I know I've said that before in the older thread...


Yeah I searched the phrase and you popped up.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Actually I think I say "welcome to the dumpster fire"


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yeah I searched the phrase and you popped up.





ohare01 said:


> Actually I think I say "welcome to the dumpster fire"


Wait, so.... It's me???


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wait, so.... It's me???


Maybe. You said it a few times like a welcome to newcomers.




__





						Search results for query: welcome to the train wreck thread
					





					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Maybe. You said it a few times like a welcome to newcomers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh gosh, it's there 4 times.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

I'm the main one that says welcome to the dumpster fire but Salty and Rosie have said it too


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Welcome to the dumpster fi-re
We ain't leavin' out nobody-re
We abOUT TO GET IT  STARTED

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Welcome to the dumpster fi-re
> We ain't leavin' out nobody-re
> We abOUT TO GET IT  STARTED


Tried to parody a song
Didn't work out though


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

lookin good


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 299783
> lookin good


Y e s


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 299783
> lookin good


Tring to do the navigation but I'm having a hard time D:


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 7, 2020)

Can someone link the wiki


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Can someone link the wiki











						Discuss Everything About The Basement Wiki | Fandom
					

"photo" and more great discussions about The Basement Wiki



					the-basement.fandom.com


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 299783
> lookin good


Wait, if that's linked... I have a page???


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wait, if that's linked... I have a page???


of course!


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 7, 2020)

Thank


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

My browser freezes up on the Wiki... This is partly why I hate Wikia/Fandom









						Seastar
					

"A squid...or an octopus. Who knows?" -SeastarSeastar is a Basement Dweller and a Cult Leader. Enxssi has given her the title Ultimate Cephalopod. Seastar played a role in starting the line of cults known as the TBT Basement Cults. Seastar changed her avatar to that of an Inkling created by an...




					the-basement.fandom.com
				



Her name is spelled Adeleine.
Uh you might wanna make it clear that they are Splatoon OCs and not the painter and fairy from Kirby 64.


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2020)

Someone wiped my page.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Someone wiped my page.


Huh I noticed that on other pages too...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Huh I noticed that on other pages too...


Someone's messing stuff up


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

i can undo it don’t worry ❤


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Someone's messing stuff up


Well I can rollback the edits and see what's going on


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2020)

You might want to kick that "Endoftoday" person they're adding pornographic images.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You might want to kick that "Endoftoday" person they're adding pornographic images.


WHAT


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You might want to kick that "Endoftoday" person they're adding pornographic images.


okay then gonna ban 'em


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Someone's messing stuff up





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Well I can rollback the edits and see what's going on


Whoever is doing it will probably get kicked off the Wiki team



Vrisnem said:


> You might want to kick that "Endoftoday" person they're adding pornographic images.


_*Who the-*_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

theyr probly just gonna join on alts


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Whoever is doing it will probably get kicked off the Wiki team
> 
> 
> _*Who the-*_


Probably some degenerate who was reading our thread


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Probably some degenerate who was reading our thread


Yeah, I can't imagine how else someone random would get to it...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Ugh I hate stupid degenerates who do **** like that


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

should probably just ignore and ban them from posting, they just want a reaction


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

I banned them but I'm looking into finding their IP/getting help from fandom


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Do ya think that they’re some troll or killjoy trying to get the wikia banned?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020

That’s what I’m guessing. That’s gross.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Do ya think that they’re some troll or killjoy trying to get the wikia banned?


definitely 


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I banned them but I'm looking into finding their IP/getting help from fandom


your gonna grabify em?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Do ya think that they’re some troll or killjoy trying to get the wikia banned?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020
> 
> That’s what I’m guessing. That’s gross.


Probably. Ugh..


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Do ya think that they’re some troll or killjoy trying to get the wikia banned?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020
> 
> That’s what I’m guessing. That’s gross.


Probably both who was so deprived of their parents’ attention and affection they have to ruin things for other people just to feel like they have any meaning ;v


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Probably both who was so deprived of their parents’ attention and affection they have to ruin things for other people just to feel like they have any meaning ;v


dang
true
but dang


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Probably some degenerate who was reading our thread




	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020

My page so far:








						Lothitine
					

"f*** you CHUGS HAND SANITIZER" -Loth, chugging hand sanitizer before their imminent exileThe best Basement Dweller, and started the OWCA cult. they have a cat named Tish. https://i.imgur.com/2fpkxQi.jpg They love Star Wars and Yokai watch




					the-basement.fandom.com


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Probably both who was so deprived of their parents’ attention and affection they have to ruin things for other people just to feel like they have any meaning ;v


Exactly


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

In fact, if they are someone secretly reading all this, that greasy neckbeard-having incel is probably reading this thinking “Oh yeah that’ll show them how powerful I am” while crying on Twitter about any minor inconvenience


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> dang
> true
> but dang


Only the worse for those people


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

hhhh we just wanted to have some fun on Fandom


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Was all of that person's edits rolled back?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hhhh we just wanted to have some fun on Fandom


Yeah, like Enxssi said they probably just want a reaction or attention so they can jack their ego to distract them from the fact nobody would miss them if they disappeared


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Was all of that person's edits rolled back?


i think so. idk how to check all the pages so...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> In fact, if they are someone secretly reading all this, that greasy neckbeard-having incel is probably reading this thinking “Oh yeah that’ll show them how powerful I am” while crying on Twitter about any minor inconvenience


This
I hate people sometimes man

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Only the worse for those people


This also


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> This
> I hate people sometimes man


Yeah, some people need to be thrown in front of a bus on the freeway ;v


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Ay




ignore the name lmao


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Yeah, some people need to be thrown in front of a bus on the freeway ;v


Lmfao yes


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

The only one that’s empty is the duck cult, and that’s because it was just created..


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 7, 2020)

oops I forgot were not supposed to do that


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 299790
> oops I forgot were not supposed to do that


Ouchie


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

It's that time of day for me to change my avi


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

I think he mightve just given up. isn’t that hard to make a throwaway email anyway...


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It's that time of day for me to change my avi


I still haven't gotten used to this one.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I think he mightve just given up. isn’t that hard to make a throwaway email anyway...


Good riddance to that scum


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Good riddance to that scum


Imagine it being someone we were close with on the forum


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I still haven't gotten used to this one.


I think I’ve only seen you with that one (except MAYBE for an hour at one point)...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Imagine it being someone we were close with on the forum


Holy crap that's a bad thought

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020

If it was then they're not a true friend.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Imagine it being someone we were close with on the forum


Lmao if it is then they’re better off committing lemon juice on paper cut


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Lmao if it is then they’re better off committing lemon juice on paper cut


Lmfao this


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

now that that Cheeto dusted redditor is gone, I’m gonna fill in sea star’s fandom page


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Man that made me legitimately mad


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

read through that, what the **** lol


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> now that that Cheeto dusted redditor is gone, I’m gonna fill in sea star’s fandom page


They’re probably some discord admin


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Hello... I'm still here... just busy with Animal Crossing.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> read through that, what the **** lol


Ikr?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> read through that, what the **** lol


Some peeps don’t put their energy towards constructive stuff...


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 7, 2020)

Could someone help me w my page








						Lothitine
					

"f*** you CHUGS HAND SANITIZER" -Loth, chugging hand sanitizer before their imminent exileThe best Basement Dweller, and started the OWCA cult. they have a cat named Tish. https://i.imgur.com/2fpkxQi.jpg They love Star Wars and Yokai watch




					the-basement.fandom.com
				




	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> They’re probably some discord admin
> View attachment 299801


Oh-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> They’re probably some discord admin
> View attachment 299801


Those shirts confuse me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Those shirts confuse me


Yes help

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020

I know what it is and noooo


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Could someone help me w my page
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhhh I would but I have to look up how to format things correctly


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Those shirts confuse me





ohare01 said:


> Yes help
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020
> 
> I know what it is and noooo


Something degenerates wear thinking it makes them look cool when really it’s only worn by desperate clout chasers and discord admins


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

I have no idea how to wikia and from what I’ve heard from my sister wikis blow up phones


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2020)

Better to change the subject.

Here everyone look at my pretty boy Dante


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Something degenerates wear thinking it makes them look cool when really it’s only worn by desperate clout chasers and discord admins


What is wrong with people
I swear I'm bout to commit a murder- ok maybe not


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Better to change the subject.
> 
> Here everyone look at my pretty boy Dante


Dante is such a cool name


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Better to change the subject.
> 
> Here everyone look at my pretty boy Dante


Omg he’s so cute :0


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Better to change the subject.
> 
> Here everyone look at my pretty boy Dante


Awwww hes so cute!!


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2020)

Anyone else have pets?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Better to change the subject.
> 
> Here everyone look at my pretty boy Dante


He is a handsome lad 



Here’s my stinky trash baby, i love her


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Better to change the subject.
> 
> Here everyone look at my pretty boy Dante


That’s a gorgeous cat! I love cats but we can’t have any since my sister is allergic and my dad isn’t entirely fond of them (my grandma on his side had a bad encounter with one as a child and that story kinda colored his opinions on them). We have a very loving (if not a little paranoid) dachshund, though!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Anyone else have pets?


I have 7 cats-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

I have two dogs and a bird! I don’t have any recent pictures except for one I posted, though.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

i showed my old man earlier, let me see if i have any pics of my gecko


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> okay then gonna ban 'em


It’s not me, I’m Kurbus Maximus


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> It’s not me, I’m Kurbus Maximus


Well I sure hoped it wasn’t lmao


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Anyone else have pets?


As I said earlier, we have a dachshund who is a lover. He’s not exactly a friendly guy tho. Dachshunds in general are NOT the doofy little sausage dogs media portrays them as. If ya want to meet a real Tolkensian dwarf say hi to a doxie!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I have 7 cats-


Wait, _7?_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

Here’s my dog, we had to put her down recently but at least she lived pretty long for her breed and was pretty happy for most her life


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Anyone else have pets?


Mmhm!!


https://imgur.com/iC4wR0x

Tish is the cat, Phoebe and Baxter are the dogs.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



Lothitine said:


> Mmhm!!
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/iC4wR0x
> ...


Forgot to add lol


https://imgur.com/Jvg9PJl

Baxter


https://imgur.com/qWTOYdp

Phoebe!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Anyone else have pets?





Yes, I have a cat! Her name is Saffron (Saffy).


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 299809
> Yes, I have a cat! Her name is Saffron (Saffy).


I have that squid plush!!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wait, _7?_


Yes, *7*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

wait, vrisnem was on our chaos doc?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Mmhm!!
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/iC4wR0x
> ...





Seastar said:


> View attachment 299809
> Yes, I have a cat! Her name is Saffron (Saffy).


hm, add those to the list of houses to break into specifically to pet the animals


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yes, *7*


I have 4 inside and 3 outside


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yes, *7*


Well at least it's a lucky number.


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2020)

*I am loving all the pet pics.   *



Your Local Wild Child said:


> That’s a gorgeous cat! I love cats but we can’t have any since my sister is allergic and my dad isn’t entirely fond of them (my grandma on his side had a bad encounter with one as a child and that story kinda colored his opinions on them). We have a very loving (if not a little paranoid) dachshund, though!


My partner is also allergic. That's going to be fun. Inhalers and tissues will be vital. 
Dachshunds are adorable!



ohare01 said:


> I have 7 cats-


I thought I was crazy having four! 

One of the few recent pictures I have where they're (a) all in the same picture and (b) Dante isn't blinking.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 7, 2020)

Hey hey I think I'm gay


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I have that squid plush!!


You do? Well, I... kinda... have it around all the time.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> *I am loving all the pet pics.  *
> 
> 
> My partner is also allergic. That's going to be fun. Inhalers and tissues will be vital.
> ...


*Ahh Dante loaf*


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 7, 2020)

I’m allergic to cats and dogs but I volunteered at an animal shelter so it just kinda.. went away??


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> *I am loving all the pet pics.  *
> 
> 
> My partner is also allergic. That's going to be fun. Inhalers and tissues will be vital.
> ...


_So many loafs :000_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> *I am loving all the pet pics.  *
> 
> 
> My partner is also allergic. That's going to be fun. Inhalers and tissues will be vital.
> ...


I LOVE THEM
I'll get cat pics!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> hm, add those to the list of houses to break into specifically to pet the animals


My guy might go all Rambo on ya justice a warning!


heres a villager idea I did for him!


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> My guy might go all Rambo on ya justice a warning!View attachment 299810heres a villager idea I did for him!


Hm, so i have to defeat him to pet him? I like that


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _So many loafs :000_


I just


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I LOVE THEM
> I'll get cat pics!


I'm looking forward to this!


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

Ok I just updated seastar’s page a little


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 7, 2020)

I want a cat I can't have one


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

here's a picture of kermit from when i was cleaning his cage, he's named kermit because i was going to get a tree frog at first but it looked like they'd be harder to care for so at the last minute we switched over to a leopard gecko and i couldn't think of a better name


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

My two newest kitties, Simba and Simon


https://imgur.com/a/Sb9ggZv

Simba is slightly lighter and has no stripes on him except for on his face


https://imgur.com/a/BZzoC1d

Then there's also these :3


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Hm, so i have to defeat him to pet him? I like that


I mean, that’s basically what my dad did when we adopted him (he’s a shelter buddy). He was kinda angry at first but now he’s extremely loyal!


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> My two newest kitties, Simba and Simon
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/Sb9ggZv
> ...


theres  so many :OO


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

I found a picture of one of my dogs when we’re first got her a little over a year ago now.



Her litter all had names with J, and hers was Jubilee. I wanted to keep it but democracy said Sadie.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 7, 2020)

I had many hermit crabs and fish.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> theres  so many :OO


Ikr I love them all


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

I have three cats.
All named after celebrities.
Here are some pics


https://imgur.com/a/u0c12yv


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I have three cats.
> All named after celebrities.
> Here are some pics
> 
> ...


Are they Kim, Kendall, and Kanye?


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> My two newest kitties, Simba and Simon
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/Sb9ggZv
> ...


They are all so cute! I love that Sunny parked their bum on what looks to be a treadmill.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Are they Kim, Kendall, and Kanye?


Bill Murray, Nick Cannon, and Josiephene Baker. (We call her Josie)


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Bill Murray, Nick Cannon, and Josiephene Baker. (We call her Josie)


nick cannon

lmao


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 7, 2020)

y



 heres my dogo


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Bill Murray, Nick Cannon, and Josiephene Baker. (We call her Josie)


I said the three as a joke but needless to say I wasn't expecting those names.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> nick cannon
> 
> lmao


what


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> They are all so cute! I love that Sunny parked their bum on what looks to be a treadmill.


That's Sunny for you
Here's him in a box


https://imgur.com/a/rA34kzk


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what


check discord


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

The funny thing is my dad naturally attracts dogs. He IS a dog person but he only really likes little dogs, but more times than not when a dog is around the dog gravitates towards him lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

I can't believe Kurb's cats are celebrities. I want an autograph.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> The funny thing is my dad naturally attracts dogs. He IS a dog person but he only really likes little dogs, but more times than not when a dog is around the dog gravitates towards him lol


My family and cats
There's another cat who acts like he lives here _but he's not ours_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> check discord


Ok
also more flairs because why not


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> My family and cats
> There's another cat who acts like he lives here _but he's not ours_


This kinda makes me think of TheOdd1sOut


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Here’s a pic of my doxie!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> This kinda makes me think of TheOdd1sOut


_TheOdd1sOut 2.0_
bruh I just remembered at our old house there were a TON of cats and kittens that hung out under our shed and my mom would feed them all
One day they disappeared though


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _TheOdd1sOut 2.0_
> bruh I just remembered at our old house there were a TON of cats and kittens that hung out under our shed and my mom would feed them all
> One day they disappeared though


animal control or something probably, where i used to live at the top of the street there was an abandoned house with large feral cat colony living in it, spca had to come and take the cats


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

It’s an amateur radio flair, because I do that


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> animal control or something probably, where i used to live at the top of the street there was an abandoned house with large feral cat colony living in it, spca had to come and take the cats


Noooo :c


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> animal control or something probably, where i used to live at the top of the street there was an abandoned house with large feral cat colony living in it, spca had to come and take the cats


well that's depressing


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 7, 2020)

long model dog


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 7, 2020)

who’s nick cannon again??
I can’t remember


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Noooo :c


i mean in my case the cats all found homes, id like to assume the same for your cats


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 7, 2020)

Okay okay I keep showing off only one of my dogs oops

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



Lothitine said:


> who’s nick cannon again??
> I can’t remember


A comedian


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i mean in my case the cats all found homes, id like to assume the same for your cats


I hope so, I love cats so much man


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Milky star said:


> View attachment 299817 long model dog


You wouldn’t believe how many pictures of my guy I have. He’s so photogenic!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> who’s nick cannon again??
> I can’t remember


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 299818


OH YEAH RHATS RIGHT tysm


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 299818


and just like the real one he’s a jerk
_but i think cat nick cannon has started to love me_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Ok
> also more flairs because why not


he;p im drowning in Kurb flairs aaaaaablblblbllblbblb


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> and just like the real one he’s a jerk
> _but i think cat nick cannon has started to love me_


Nick Catton


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You wouldn’t believe how many pictures of my guy I have. He’s so photogenic!


My youngest pup I just showed is super photogenic my older one dislikes pictures haha it's like my youngest is a kpop idol and my older dog is me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> he;p im drowning in Kurb flairs aaaaaablblblbllblbblb


What


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> That's Sunny for you
> Here's him in a box
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/rA34kzk


Cats & boxes = the best combo.

This is probably my cutest box pic:


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

Lego is a Lifestyle


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 299819
> Lego is a Lifestyle


Can't argue with that


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 7, 2020)

I want cat


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Dang they won’t let me post my absolute favorite pictures of him (I took them on my DSLR so they’re massive files). You wouldn’t believe I took them; I got EXTREMELY lucky with the lighting.


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Am back


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Nick Catton


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 299820
> Nick Catton


Oh no


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Why the uwu lol


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 299820
> Nick Catton


That's cursed.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Why the uwu lol


uwu úwù ùwú


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Oh no


I did something like this in my photoshop class but with Terry Crews once
Can't find it though ):


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Here we go! I just had to put it through ibisPaint.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 299820
> Nick Catton


Stop


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 299821Here we go! I just had to put it through ibisPaint.


That is a beautiful photo :O


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

I want a pet


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I want a pet


Aw, well maybe one day!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 7, 2020)

I wish my crabs weren't dead


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I wish my crabs weren't dead


Oh :c


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> That is a beautiful photo :O


Yea the DSLR was an amazing Christmas present. My mom wanted me to get one bad but the first year she talked to me about it the switch was out so I asked for that for the family. I got it the year after!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Oh :c


They all dead
 Two of them fought to the death.


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Theres a dog downstairs, but it’s not really ours so yeah...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> -loves ohare
> -is a simp
> -Jotaro lover


sTop cALLing mE oUT


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Theres a dog downstairs, but it’s not really ours so yeah...


wha


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 7, 2020)

ok


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Fedora cult still running?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 7, 2020)

I think I’m the only one


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Maybe I will photoshop an image and add mlg glasses and a fedora


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 7, 2020)

Do itttttt


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Dang it I can’t get my absolute favorite picture up...


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

I’m not on my computer right now...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

FINALLY! I had to trim a TON off of this pic, but I was finally able to upload it!!! Now you see why I put Matty through the wringer


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I’m not on my computer right now...


I can do it if u want


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

I don’t have the image...
I don’t want to look on google images either....


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 7, 2020)

I’ll get it bc I have it


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

I have the stick figure one though


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 7, 2020)

Put it here and I’ll put it on there if u want


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

I could add a fifth flair of you guys want that haha
_*but anyways i legit fell flat on my butt*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Flair?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Flair?


the things in my signature


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Yes


Kurb said:


> the things in my signature


 add another


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

I won’t use this though, but you can photoshop this anyways


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I could add a fifth flair of you guys want that haha
> _*but anyways i legit fell flat on my butt*_


On mobile so can't check, but if these are the same dimensions as before then #5 would put you over the 250px limit.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> On mobile so can't check, but if these are the same dimensions as before then #5 would put you over the 250px limit.


alright, they are all the same dimensions, I’ll remove one


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

Red
					

"AAAAAAAAH MY EYES" -Matty Red (Also called 255, 0, 0 by Enxssi) is an item used by Kurb to blind The Basement Dwellers. It is activated by uploading a completely red signature.




					the-basement.fandom.com


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> On mobile so can't check, but if these are the same dimensions as before then #5 would put you over the 250px limit.


I just have to ask: do you know what constitutes a picture as too large for the server? I’m just curious as I had to chop quite a bit off my waterfall picture.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

I screencapped it so you can see it in all it’s glory


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Red
> 
> 
> "AAAAAAAAH MY EYES" -Matty Red (Also called 255, 0, 0 by Enxssi) is an item used by Kurb to blind The Basement Dwellers. It is activated by uploading a completely red signature.
> ...


did someone give kurb the krub alias from the one time i called him that? lmao


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Red
> 
> 
> "AAAAAAAAH MY EYES" -Matty Red (Also called 255, 0, 0 by Enxssi) is an item used by Kurb to blind The Basement Dwellers. It is activated by uploading a completely red signature.
> ...


I’m so proud of this community


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Red
> 
> 
> "AAAAAAAAH MY EYES" -Matty Red (Also called 255, 0, 0 by Enxssi) is an item used by Kurb to blind The Basement Dwellers. It is activated by uploading a completely red signature.
> ...


I finally make my mark


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Hey


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> did someone give kurb the krub alias from the one time i called him that? lmao


i always call him krub


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Red
> 
> 
> "AAAAAAAAH MY EYES" -Matty Red (Also called 255, 0, 0 by Enxssi) is an item used by Kurb to blind The Basement Dwellers. It is activated by uploading a completely red signature.
> ...


PAIN
That's amazing


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

I’m just saying everything went bad after the 2019 YouTube rewind was posted


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

I even call myself _krub_susmacks (literally my twitch username but badly spelt)
also look at the flairs


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I even call myself _krub_susmacks (literally my twitch username but badly spelt)
> also look at the flairs


MY EYES GUYS DONT LOOK


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I even call myself _krub_susmacks (literally my twitch username but badly spelt)
> also look at the flairs


ASGFJK MY EYES
Krub I hate you <3


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I just have to ask: do you know what constitutes a picture as too large for the server? I’m just curious as I had to chop quite a bit off my waterfall picture.


Based on testing a few files just now my guess is a file size of 1MB is the cut-off. I could upload one at 926KB but not 1.2MB.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> also look at the flairs


bruh your killing their eyes again???


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Red
> 
> 
> "AAAAAAAAH MY EYES" -Matty Red (Also called 255, 0, 0 by Enxssi) is an item used by Kurb to blind The Basement Dwellers. It is activated by uploading a completely red signature.
> ...


LMFAO


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Based on testing a few files just now my guess is a file size of 1MB is the cut-off. I could upload one at 9.26KB but not 1.2MB.


It’s odd, I’ve gotten up to 2.5 MB before...Maybe I’m looking at it differently. I’m just glad that I got the good bits up!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

I could remove like 3 of the flairs


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I could remove like 3 of the flairs


If it’s still red it burns


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

@Enxssi
Add Josuke into the characters page and edit his page if you haven't


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> If it’s still red it burns


use it to start a fire


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> use it to start a fire
> View attachment 299844


I have a flint and my knife for that


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem hasn’t even acknowledged it
hes lucky he’s on mobile and doesnt see it
but no one can avoid the suffering


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Vrisnem hasn’t even acknowledged it
> hes lucky he’s on mobile and doesnt see it
> but no one can avoid the suffering
> View attachment 299845


its not that bad


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Vrisnem hasn’t even acknowledged it
> hes lucky he’s on mobile and doesnt see it
> but no one can avoid the suffering
> View attachment 299845


1 of them is ok but 4 is actual pain


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

*kind of suffering but not really*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Enxssi
> Add Josuke into the characters page and edit his page if you haven't


@Enxssi


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Vrisnem hasn’t even acknowledged it
> hes lucky he’s on mobile and doesnt see it
> but no one can avoid the suffering
> View attachment 299845


NOOOOOO


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> 1 of them is ok but 4 is actual pain


why is 4 bearable?


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Vrisnem hasn’t even acknowledged it
> hes lucky he’s on mobile and doesnt see it
> but no one can avoid the suffering
> View attachment 299845


Red is my favourite colour so no complaints here.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Red is my favourite colour so no complaints here.


_*how*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Red is my favourite colour so no complaints here.


I like a nice royal blue. It’s easier on the eyes.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 7, 2020)

What is happening here? I just came lol


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I like a nice royal blue. It’s easier on the eyes.


I like pastels-


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Red is my favourite colour so no complaints here.


I thought you would have some special input
But anyways i changed it back because it was starting to hurt my eyes too


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> What is happening here? I just came lol


Pain-


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 7, 2020)

ninjad


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Much better


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> pain.


Death


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> pain.





Your Local Wild Child said:


> Pain-


ok then


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

But you’re right Kurb that would make a good fire starter


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 7, 2020)

uhhh
what exactly is the purpose of this thread?
Are we RPing?
Discussion?
It keeps coming up the the "new posts" section so i'm curious now


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> uhhh
> what exactly is the purpose of this thread?
> Are we RPing?
> Discussion?
> It keeps coming up the the "new posts" section so i'm curious now


Discussion basically


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> uhhh
> what exactly is the purpose of this thread?
> Are we RPing?
> Discussion?
> It keeps coming up the the "new posts" section so i'm curious now


No we just scream about the color 255, 0, 0 all the time


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> uhhh
> what exactly is the purpose of this thread?
> Are we RPing?
> Discussion?
> It keeps coming up the the "new posts" section so i'm curious now


Chaos. Basically whatever catches our fancy (as long as it’s within the rules)


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *kind of suffering but not really*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> uhhh
> what exactly is the purpose of this thread?
> Are we RPing?
> Discussion?
> It keeps coming up the the "new posts" section so i'm curious now


This actually used to be the pirate yacht.


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> No we just scream about the color 255, 0, 0 all the time


PURPLE AND GREY, which actually is a rather lovely and slightly underrated combination just saying


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> This actually used to be the pirate yacht.


ooh ok


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Theoneandonlymegan said:


> PURPLE AND GREY, which actually is a rather lovely and slightly underrated combination just saying


Purple and blue goes better together


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Theoneandonlymegan said:


> PURPLE AND GREY, which actually is a rather lovely and slightly underrated combination just saying


My favorite combo is blue and brown.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Chaos.


Ok sounds fun
I'll stay for a bit


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Purple and blue goes better together


Maybe but the other one is more misterious and definitely what I would use if I were a supervilllian


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Ok sounds fun
> I'll stay for a bit


ive said this before and i’ll say it again
this place looks welcoming one moment
the next it makes Chernobyl look like a pear


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Don't mind me... I'm just an Octoling that has to spend the night in a laboratory.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

My dog just sat down with me


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ive said this before and i’ll say it again
> this place looks welcoming one moment
> the next it makes Chernobyl look like a pear


It’s true he said so to me and I ignored his advice, you’ve been warned


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Don't mind me... I'm just an Octoling that has to spend the night in a laboratory.


Ok but why does Kerbal SpaceProgram take years to load


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Ok sounds fun
> I'll stay for a bit


Welcome to the dumpster fire


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Ok but why does Kerbal SpaceProgram take years to load


I don't know. Why are you asking me?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> My favorite combo is blue and brown.


Mine is carolina blue and lavender






Although Lavender is my name so I can't imagine why...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't know. Why are you asking me?


Because it does 
Like legit 5-10 minutes


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Because it does
> Like legit 5-10 minutes


But I wouldn't know anything about this.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Mine is carolina blue and lavender
> View attachment 299850View attachment 299851
> Although Lavender is my name so I can't imagine why...


I came up with Evwirt cuz I think it sounds like the name of a dark, sorta malevolent forest


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I came up with Evwirt cuz I think it sounds like the name of a dark, sorta malevolent forest


no my actual name is Lavender xD


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I came up with Evwirt cuz I think it sounds like the name of a dark, sorta malevolent forest


Honestly that sounds like a great place to live your life


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Oh, we’re talking about name names! I’m sorry but I can’t disclose my actual name. My OC is named Matty tho


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> no my actual name is Lavender xD


That's a pretty name :0


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> no my actual name is Lavender xD


Yea I just noticed that my brain goes potato at times (I swear I have good grades tho!)


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 7, 2020)

No one could ever guess my name, top secret


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Mine is Abriana


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

I'm Ribbon... I won't tell you a real name.


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea I just noticed that my brain goes potato at times (I swear I have good grades tho!)


Honestly mood


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke
					

"Shaky limbs mean your skeleton is trying to hatch. Don't you know why people get stretch marks?" -ProbablyNotJosuke ProbablyNotJosuke is the best basement dweller and that is totally not Abri's biased opinion. He is also not cursed and everybody who says he is is small brained Despite his deep...




					the-basement.fandom.com
				



@ohare01


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

I’m definitely Josuke

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



Enxssi said:


> ProbablyNotJosuke
> 
> 
> "Shaky limbs mean your skeleton is trying to hatch. Don't you know why people get stretch marks?" -ProbablyNotJosuke ProbablyNotJosuke is the best basement dweller and that is totally not Abri's biased opinion. He is also not cursed and everybody who says he is is small brained Despite his deep...
> ...


: D


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Theoneandonlymegan said:


> Honestly mood


Like, I’m going into physics and calculus but there are times where I zone out and do a big dumb


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ProbablyNotJosuke
> 
> 
> "Shaky limbs mean your skeleton is trying to hatch. Don't you know why people get stretch marks?" -ProbablyNotJosuke ProbablyNotJosuke is the best basement dweller and that is totally not Abri's biased opinion. He is also not cursed and everybody who says he is is small brained Despite his deep...
> ...


Eye color: yes
_perfect_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

My legal name is August and no one can tell me otherwise
Not even my mom


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm Ribbon... I won't tell you a real name.


forgot to ask; what happened


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I’m definitely Josuke
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020
> 
> ...


I totally didn't write your page


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

_Also i’m getting me sketchbook any requests?

please i need the motivation _


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Also i’m getting me sketchbook any requests?
> 
> please i need the motivation _


I think you should draw stuff


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Also i’m getting me sketchbook any requests?
> 
> please i need the motivation _



Kakyoin?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Also i’m getting me sketchbook any requests?
> 
> please i need the motivation _


Your best circle


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

I’m back


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Also i’m getting me sketchbook any requests?
> 
> please i need the motivation _


frog king


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> forgot to ask; what happened


Um... apparently I'm an Octoling now? I actually don't know...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Um... apparently I'm an Octoling now? I actually don't know...


Well what happened to the inkling


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Also i’m getting me sketchbook any requests?
> 
> please i need the motivation _


A cat riding a tricycle


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Josuke you have many requests now


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Josuke you have many requests now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

I just ate a metric ton of salami I’m gonna go into cardiac arrest


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

_I mostly asked for requests cause i’m playing Minecraft and i need something to do while grinding my afk mob farm_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Well what happened to the inkling


Uh- 
But I'm the Inkling...
If you mean Adeleine, she's still here.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

I need to get my fish marinated


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I just ate a metric ton of salami I’m gonna go into cardiac arrest


Oh no


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

help them find the seltzer


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Oh no


I think I’m good it was a lot of salami tho


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Opinions on sparkling water


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh-
> But I'm the Inkling...
> If you mean Adeleine, she's still here.





Seastar said:


> Um... apparently I'm an Octoling now? I actually don't know...


what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Opinions on sparkling water


Good if the flavor tastes like it doesn’t want to be there


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> help them find the seltzer


What


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Fun with wikia
I deleted an image that was against the rules and it hurts my eyes


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Opinions on sparkling water


Flavoured = yum.
Plain = ew.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Fun with wikia
> I deleted an image that was against the rules and it hurts my eyes


Oh no which page was it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Flavoured = yum.
> Plain = ew.


This. Literally this.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I just ate a metric ton of salami I’m gonna go into cardiac arrest


Rookie numbers. My personal best is 2 gigatonnes.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Also i’m getting me sketchbook any requests?
> 
> please i need the motivation _


Ezra


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Rookie numbers. My personal best is 2 gigatonnes.


I aspire to be this


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what


..........Please don't give me another identity crisis...
Adeleine is an Inkling now. Why? I have no idea.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Flavoured = yum.
> Plain = ew.


Agreed


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What


Stop asking questions and start finding seltzer


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Flavoured = yum.
> Plain = ew.


You seem to be a sparkling water drinker!

I love it flavored, if it’s on ice. My favorite is actually a cola flavor!I swear I’m not talking about Coca-Cola but that is my favorite soda


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Stop asking questions and start finding seltzer


No


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Opinions on sparkling water


Have you ever wanted feel your soul vibrate and still feel thirsty, yeah me neither


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 7, 2020)

I love sparkling ice

Strawberry watermelon is the best flavor


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ..........Please don't give me another identity crisis...
> Adeleine is an Inkling now. Why? I have no idea.


oh, well that should’ve solved everything 
probably


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oh no which page was it


It was uploaded by the blocked user so I deleted it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> No


Yes


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> oh, well that should’ve solved everything
> probably


....She's still pink


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....She's still pink


okay well do you feel more or less pain


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Sparkling water is good sometimes
But it tastes bad sometimes since it could not have enough flavor


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

I would rather not drink poison kthxbye


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

I never drank poison which is good


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> That's a pretty name :0


aww ty <3


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> okay well do you feel more or less pain


I feel the same...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I would rather not drink poison kthxbye


DELL
WHERES MY SELTZER


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi proteccs her stuff


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Amazing

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020

I should get into stick figure comics


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 299862
> Enxssi proteccs her stuff


this is epic i love it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I feel the same...


Well then something’s wrong


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Well then something’s wrong


I think something was always wrong...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 299862
> Enxssi proteccs her stuff


Y A N K E E W I T H N O B R I  M


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I think something was always wrong...


very true


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Hmm...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I think something was always wrong...


Well you still need to stay there until you are fine


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

I once almost ate my dad’s rat poison peanut butter


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Well you still need to stay there until you are fine


They're going to do something after I sleep tonight and I'm scared...


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I once almost ate my dad’s rat poison peanut butter


What


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I once almost ate my dad’s rat poison peanut butter


that sounds fun


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I once almost ate my dad’s rat poison peanut butter


yum


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> What


It’s used to lure rats


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Man it’s almost night so yea it’s right about time this place becomes cursed


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I once almost ate my dad’s rat poison peanut butter


What


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Ouch


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It’s used to lure rats


I guess that’s saying something about me


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I once almost ate my dad’s rat poison peanut butter


Wh-what? How?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wh-what? How?


It was in a cabinet


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I once almost ate my dad’s rat poison peanut butter


That’s one way to live on the edge


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

kerbin rover


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

so i like to imagine there was two jars of pb and you picked the slightly off one


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Painful I guess


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 299862
> Enxssi proteccs her stuff


I love it omg


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> so i like to imagine there was two jars of pb and you picked the slightly off one


Thing is it wasn’t even with the other food


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Hmm..


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

Tmw you put more effort into a circle than a sketch of your friendo’s oc


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Thing is it wasn’t even with the other food


so you had a large brain moment


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 299867
> Tmw you put more effort into a circle than a sketch of your friendo’s oc


beautiful picture i love it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Yes


FreeHelium said:


> so you had a large brain moment


and that was long after he told us it was poisonous


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 299867
> Tmw you put more effort into a circle than a sketch of your friendo’s oc


Cörcle


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

I should eat a snack soon
I’m a bit hungry
Stupid autocorrect


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 299867
> Tmw you put more effort into a circle than a sketch of your friendo’s oc


It corcle. I love that ya put Matty in the corner lol


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I should eat a snack soon
> I’m a big hungray


I just had two smol bags of goldfish


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I just had two smol bags of goldfish


Same 
Except it wasn’t one small bag
And a Twiztler


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It corcle. I love that ya put Matty in the corner lol


Don’t worry he’ll have an actual cameo with the next one


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Same
> Except it wasn’t one small bag
> And a Twiztler


_bruh momento_


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Autocorrect made my post look ugly


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Autocorrect made my post look ugly


What


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _bruh momento_


I meant it wasn’t one small bag stupid autocorrect

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I meant it wasn’t one small bag stupid autocorrect


I MEANT WAS


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I meant it wasn’t one small bag stupid autocorrect
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020
> 
> ...


Oh wowie-


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Autocorrect is good as long as it doesn’t mess up too hard


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

I don't even have autocorrect.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Seastar said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here y’all go since yall arent in the group chat


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

I’m on iPad and autocorrect likes to mess up my words sometimes


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I’m on iPad and autocorrect likes to mess up my words sometimes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I’m on iPad and autocorrect likes to mess up my words sometimes


I’m on iPhone and apparently Apple has such a big ego that I can’t type the fruit name in without it capitalizing it immediately


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 7, 2020)

guYS I changed my signature
Is it the right size...?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020

NOPE IT ISNT ONE SEC


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m on iPhone and apparently Apple has such a big ego that I can’t type the fruit name in without it capitalizing it immediately


which fruit?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> guYS I changed my signature
> Is it the right size...?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020
> ...


I don’t know because I’m on mobile but it’s 10/10 content wise


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> guYS I changed my signature
> Is it the right size...?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020
> ...


It’s a bit too big


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> which fruit?


...oh


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> which fruit?


I'm pretty sure she means apple.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm pretty sure she means apple.





Kurb said:


> ...oh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> which fruit?


Apples: I’ll give you an example: Apple Apple Apple Apple Apple. I never hit the capitalization key.


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Apple pen


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

It takes me like 5 tries to put in an uncapitalized “apple” most times


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

So now what?


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Idk..

Looking for gifs that are random


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 7, 2020)

Is _t h i s_ better


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 7, 2020)

I mean it’s better then how mine likes to automatically switch were and where and then complain to me that I did it wrong


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Wvqkqbcqqikqjbq I'm just nervous bc of something


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

I have a Kirby plushie here and i will repeatedly strike it until it is dead


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Wvqkqbcqqikqjbq I'm just nervous bc of something


Why?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Theoneandonlymegan said:


> I mean it’s better then how mine likes to automatically switch were and where and then complain to me that I did it wrong


Sometimes my phone gets confused on this site, “autocorrects” a portion of a word, and then screams at me for putting in a weird word


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

I don't know... I'm falling asleep... Maybe it's because I haven't eaten properly today...



Kurb said:


> I have a Kirby plushie here and i will repeatedly strike it until it is dead


_*W h a t. Leave him alone!*_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Why?


Told someone a secret and I'm scared to see how he'll respond


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Poor Kirby
What if someone prints a picture of a hated character and throws darts at them


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Poor Kirby
> What if someone prints a picture of a hated character and throws darts at them


-throws darts at Dio-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I have a Kirby plushie here and i will repeatedly strike it until it is dead


As someone who has quite a few of them this upsets me


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Poor Kirby
> What if someone prints a picture of a hated character and throws darts at them


I can think of a real person I'd rather do that to than a fictional one...


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

*Prints picture of Dio from google images and puts it on a wall*
*Throws darts at it*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> *Prints picture of Dio from google images and puts it on a wall*
> *Throws darts at it*


_*YES*_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 7, 2020)

GuyssssssssS
I’m watching avatar AGAIN FOR THE 3RD TIME IN QUARANTINE

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



Clockwise said:


> *Prints picture of Dio from google images and puts it on a wall*
> *Throws darts at it*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't know... I'm falling asleep... Maybe it's because I haven't eaten properly today...
> 
> 
> _*W h a t. Leave him alone!*_


His face is just caved in rn


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> GuyssssssssS
> I’m watching avatar AGAIN FOR THE 3RD TIME IN QUARANTINE


Ello again. This thread is making its nightly descent into madness.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 7, 2020)

Also is my sig the right size now


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

That’s cool, maybe I should watch, but I have no Netflix atm

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



Lothitine said:


> Also is my sig the right size now


I’m not sure, I’m on iPad so I can’t use the snipping tool to check


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 7, 2020)

Bro... the beach..


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

I flattened kirby


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

.....How would one go about avoiding getting experimented on in a lab? No reason...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 299876Bro... the beach..


That caption is interesting to say the least

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



Seastar said:


> .....How would one go about avoiding getting experimented on in a lab? No reason...


I dunno. I’m not exactly in a completely enclosed place myself.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .....How would one go about avoiding getting experimented on in a lab? No reason...


i wouldn’t tell you even if i knew


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Why am I hugging a Kirby plushie? H e l p.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .....How would one go about avoiding getting experimented on in a lab? No reason...


Become a scientist. Now _you're _one doing the experiments.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Why am I hugging a Kirby plushie? H e l p.


idk don’t ask me


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That caption is interesting to say the least


bro that’s the name of the episode...





bro..


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> bro that’s the name of the episode...
> View attachment 299878View attachment 299879
> bro..


i haven’t finished avatar jjijndbdhbdhddbeuhndeudr


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

I want to print a picture, but I don’t have darts and I have limited access to the printer


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> bro that’s the name of the episode...
> View attachment 299878View attachment 299879
> bro..


Shows you what I know about ATLA


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I flattened kirby


Hhhhh why


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hhhhh why


because i did


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Become a scientist. Now _you're _one doing the experiments.


...I don't think that'll work... I technically belong to this lab... Even though they kidnapped me...


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i haven’t finished avatar jjijndbdhbdhddbeuhndeudr


gshsgwhebuehd i won’t post any more ab it then sorry


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I want to print a picture, but I don’t have darts and I have limited access to the printer


I found out, thanks to classroom ceilings, that pencils work quite well.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> gshsgwhebuehd i won’t post any more ab it then sorry ❤


ok thanks shssjBShbgbhihwhuyhwiuwhbuyhw

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



Seastar said:


> ...I don't think that'll work... I technically belong to this lab... Even though they kidnapped me...


i told you to go there because for once i’m trying to help you


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Become a scientist. Now _you're _one doing the experiments.


You were the one to suggest burning down Evwirt to break my spell...Kurb’s done that multiple times and it’s just come back. Plus I’m stuck as a deer while it regrows rapidly


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Hmm pencils...
Maybe I can draw poorly drawn instead of printing it


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I found out, thanks to classroom ceilings, that pencils work quite well.


_OMG you just reminded me of the time I saw a pencil was stuck in the choir room ceiling._


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Hmm pencils...
> Maybe I can draw poorly drawn instead of printing it


_yes
give dio what he deserves_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _OMG you just reminded me of the time I saw a pencil was stuck in the choir room ceiling._


There’s plastic dinos on the ceiling of my school don’t ask


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

its been like 10 years since ive watched avatar in full damn...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _OMG you just reminded me of the time I saw a pencil was stuck in the choir room ceiling._


My music/drama/art teacher said that’s how  and where they grow.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> its been like 10 years since ive watched avatar in full damn...


Holy crap I didn't realize it was that old


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> There’s plastic dinos on the ceiling of my school don’t ask


there was nails sticking out of the ceiling in my jr high school
pencils too


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> There’s plastic dinos on the ceiling of my school don’t ask


There’s a fork in the ceiling of my sixth grade science room.


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

So much on the school ceiling


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

What even


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

”Even Yoshi eats keys?”
-Vinesauce Vinny


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

I can’t wait to see winners of wave 2


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> There’s a fork in the ceiling of my sixth grade science room.


its been almost 8 years since ive been in grade 6.... 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



Kurb said:


> ”Even Yoshi eats keys?”
> -Vinesauce Vinny


its been like 2 years since ive watched vinesauce too man u guys make me feel ancient


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> its been almost 8 years since ive been in grade 6....
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020
> 
> ...


it’s from this


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it’s from this


i remember watching that live lol


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

I am hungry
Time for a snack


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

I am making S A L M O N


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i remember watching that live lol


oh you watch vinesauce live? i on,y watch the highlights


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> It’s been almost 8 years since ive been in grade 6....


That must’ve been the time it happened because it was a home ec room


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I am making S A L M O N


seastar is anger


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> oh you watch vinesauce live? i on,y watch the highlights


i used to watch his full streams a lot, he has a channel with all his vods too, i remember when he launched the vod channel god that mustve been 5 years ago now


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i used to watch his full streams a lot, he has a channel with all his vods too, i remember when he launched the vod channel god that mustve been 5 years ago now


2014


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> 2014


thats when the full sauce thing launched? jesus....


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> thats when the full sauce thing launched? jesus....


yeah life goes by fast


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> yeah life goes by fast


i would've been around your guys age then lol thats so ****ed


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Speaking of my former science room, they hung up a Twinkie quite a few years ago and it still hasn’t gone bad


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Speaking of my former science room, they hung up a Twinkie quite a few years ago and it still hasn’t gone bad


what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what


Preservatives, man.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

the uncle feels like the grandpa rn


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> the uncle feels like the grandpa rn


Grand uncle


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

stabbing kirbo plush with an apple pencil because i have nothing else


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

me


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 299885
> me


mood


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> stabbing kirbo plush with an apple pencil because i have nothing else


Imagine killing someone with that like no need to flex bro


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar knows I cook fish tho


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Imagine killing someone with that like no need to flex bro


bruh


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

I watched vsauce play Sims 3 and 4


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I watched vsauce play Sims 3 and 4


ok


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Yes
I’ve seen corruptions of AC games as well


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Hey Michael, Vsauce here. What if humans ate rat poison peanut butter?
This is urgent.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Yes
> I’ve seen corruptions of AC games as well


i have too


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Animal Crossing Weird World


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

“They’re abducting people and making animal-human hybrids.” -Vinesauce 
Seastar copied Vinny


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


>


Oh I remember watching that years ago.


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

I remember watching corruption videos, they always fascinate me


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

Long live the frog king feat Matty



_as requested by frogslime_


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 7, 2020)

?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> ?


we hanging out here
and i figured out where Seastar’s backstory came from


Kurb said:


> “They’re abducting people and making animal-human hybrids.” -Vinesauce
> Seastar copied Vinny


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Long live the frog king feat MattyView attachment 299886
> _as requested by frogslime_


Yesh I know a frog king that’s why I can’t go really far upstream I turn into a deer in his kingdom


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Frogs


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

red


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

@FrogslimeOfficial _Do you love it?_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 299887
> red


red


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> red


Bed


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Very much red

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020

Brb renaming a group chat because r e d


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 299887
> red


RED


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

Red


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Very much red
The chat will now be Red


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 299887
> red


i like how kurb is a furry


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 299887
> red


@ohare01


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Very much red that I renamed a group chat to red


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

Watch him rollin watch him go watch him rollin watch him go


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 7, 2020)

ok
uh


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 299889
> Watch him rollin watch him go watch him rollin watch him go


YES! He’s absolutely amazing and I would do anything for him


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Confession: I got Tomodachi Life after watching Vinesauce. There's even a Mii of Vinny on my island.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 299889
> Watch him rollin watch him go watch him rollin watch him go


A fine boi


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Ribbon looks like an octoling now


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 7, 2020)

knocc knocc
hoos dere
awoo
aWoO?!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> seastar is anger





Your Local Wild Child said:


> Seastar knows I cook fish tho


This.


Clockwise said:


> Ribbon looks like an octoling now


I... I am...


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Hmmm
I guess orange text means it’s written in orange ink...


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> This.
> 
> I... I am...


wHaT


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Orange ink confirmed


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> wHaT


Hey, I don't know... I turned into an Octoling yesterday and didn't realize it until now.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hey, I don't know... I turned into an Octoling yesterday and didn't realize it until now.


oj

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



OtakuTrash said:


> oj


I MEAN oh


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> oj
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020
> 
> ...


ey check out our wiki








						Inkling Cult
					

The inkling cult is one of the first cults that originated in the Basement. It gave life to Seastar's current profile picture, as well as the basis to make cults in the Basement. People:




					the-basement.fandom.com


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Long live the frog king feat MattyView attachment 299886
> _as requested by frogslime_


Beautiful


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Beautiful


Did you know there’s a frog king in Evwirt?


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Our wiki is art


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Did you know there’s a frog king in Evwirt?


I must dethrone him


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Frog royalty


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I must dethrone him


no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I must dethrone him


I turn into a deer in his kingdom for some reason


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

What's happening


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Did you know there’s a frog king in Evwirt?


So that's where my copy of Ribbit King ended up.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I turn into a deer in his kingdom for some reason


I can be a better frog king just you wait


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What's happening


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

What if we dethrone every frog king in the world


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What's happening





red


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What if we dethrone every frog king in the world


Then I’d be dethroned ):


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 299893
> red


Uh ok


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 299893
> red


uh
i was there when that happened
dont ask


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Red cult confirmed?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> uh
> i was there when that happened
> dont ask


May I ask what cheems are


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

There are a lot of spots in Evwirt where I have to be a deer. It’s weird


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Red is the color of blood


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> May I ask what cheems are


cheems is cheems


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> There are a lot of spots in Evwirt where I have to be a deer. It’s weird


 ?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



OtakuTrash said:


> cheems is cheems


I literally do not know what cheems are and if you will not help me I'll look it up


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020
> 
> ...


Part of my curse from UW


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020
> 
> ...


cheems means doge


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

What if we make it to 1000 pages in a day


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> There are a lot of spots in Evwirt where I have to be a deer. It’s weird


Don't feel weird, people associate me with the villager Beau for some reason. I guess he's an antelope but he uses the deer model.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> This.
> 
> I... I am...


so did you get experimented on more while i was gone?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

k


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> @ohare01


I love how I'm in there lmao


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Red is the color of blood


Except when it isn’t


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> so did you get experimented on more while i was gone?


No... but I think they're wanting me to go to sleep...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Don't feel weird, people associate me with the villager Beau for some reason. I guess he's an antelope but he uses the deer model.


((Hehe I’m adding Beau into AC Evwirt))


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> so did you get experimented on more while i was gone?


Hello everyone, today we will be paralyzing an evil scientist with nothing but a missle launcher!


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

I wonder if I was in a comic or something


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> No... but I think they're wanting me to go to sleep...


sleep, then! it’s 9:44, people like you should get decent sleep

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



OtakuTrash said:


> Hello everyone, today we will be paralyzing an evil scientist with nothing but a missle launcher!


Hello everyone, this is the LockPickingLawyer, and today, we’re going to paralyse someone with a Pokemon Gameboy Color.


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Red is the color of blood


A very important color too


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

so I can barely stay awake


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Red cult confirmed?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> sleep, then! it’s 9:44, people like you should get decent sleep
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020
> 
> ...


STOP! You’ve violated the law


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Red cult confirmed?


Red cult


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I wonder if I was in a comic or something


You seem like you would be a main character or at least the cool friend


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> STOP! You’ve violated the law


Pay the court a fine or serve your sentence, your stolen goods are now forfeit.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> sleep, then! it’s 9:44, people like you should get decent sleep
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020
> 
> ...


Hello everyone, and today we will be shooting Kurb with a paintball gun!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

Uh-

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



Enxssi said:


> Pay the court a fine or serve your sentence, your stolen goods are now forfeit.


I thought it was "pay the court a fine or pay with your blood"


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> Hello everyone, and today we will be shooting Kurb with a paintball gun!


Today we’re going to lockpick a gun safe with the tentacles of an octopus!


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> so I can barely stay awake


Can’t relate it’s only like eight here


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Octolings?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Today we’re going to lockpick a gun safe with the tentacles of an octopus!


O.O


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Today we’re going to lockpick a gun safe with the tentacles of an octopus!


Today we will be calling the FBI!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

Theoneandonlymegan said:


> Can’t relate it’s only like eight here


it's 10pm here


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> Today we will be calling the FBI!


the fbi can’t help you now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> Today we will be calling the FBI!


wouldn't you call the cops for that


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Today I will use a 1000 degree knife on a safe


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Today we’re going to lockpick a gun safe with the tentacles of an octopus!


Today we are going to use the limbs of a lawyer to type a Wiki Page!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Today we are going to use the limbs of a lawyer to type a Wiki Page!


Today, we’re going to ask what Enxssi is making an article about!


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Today I will steal a ex military persons communicator


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Today we are going to use the limbs of a lawyer to type a Wiki Page!


Today Enxssi will help me disembowel a lawyer!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Today we’re going to lockpick a gun safe with the tentacles of an octopus!


_*What no.*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> the fbi can’t help you now


Why do you say the most ominous things


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Why do you say the most ominous things


Cause i can


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Today, we’re going to ask what Enxssi is making an article about!


Today, _*that is forbidden knowledge*_


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Today an Inkling will fish for a squid


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Cause i can


I should make a blog about this hmmm


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Today, _*that is forbidden knowledge*_


Today, we’re going to check the most recent edits tab on Fandom to see


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Today an octolings will fish for octolings.
The end


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Today an octolings will fish for octolings.
> The end


no


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

What is happening


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Today an Inkling will fish for a squid


Me in New Leaf.
...I'm not joking.


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Today I will check wikia


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Today, we’re going to check the most recent edits tab on Fandom to see


Today, _*NO-*_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Today, _*NO-*_


Today, i realized it was an edit to my page.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 7, 2020)

Today, I'm confused. wait no that's always


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 7, 2020)

I have so much concern


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Today we are saying today


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Today we are saying today


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 7, 2020)

how original


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

We are talking in an endless loop


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> We are talking in an endless loop


the spoiler tho


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> We are talking in an endless loop


Talking is by default a loop but this one just keeps going


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

Today we are today


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

today i am doing horrible


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> We are talking in an endless loop


Yeah can we try and change the subject
Discuss this image


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 7, 2020)

today i came home from existing


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> today i am doing horrible


today im sorry to hear that


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Yeah can we try and change the subject
> Discuss this image
> View attachment 299915


...how about we don’t


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ...how about we don’t


It gets worse the more you look at it


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Yeah can we try and change the subject
> Discuss this image
> View attachment 299915


middle aged woman tries to save man held at gunpoint


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 7, 2020)

nmber is 969


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> It gets worse the more you look at it


I don’t like it because of that


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> nmber is 969


9 does a cartweel


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

9 go printer machine noises


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Today is 969


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

999


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Today is 969


it’s 9/7/20


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Today, _*what is happen?*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it’s 9/7/20


No


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Today Seastar copies Enx’s catchphrase


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

remember when seastar won every game of guesspiomage she was in


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Today Seastar copies Enx’s catchphrase





Kurb said:


> remember when seastar won every game of guesspiomage she was in


Yes and yes.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Today I’m gonna


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Yes and yes.


Still shaking from that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Use internet explorer


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Today I will check google for tbt news on images


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

This is my bio on the Radio Amateur stack exchange. I’ll give you three guess3s why.


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

You can only receive


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

What is happening now?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What is happening now?


idk


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

We don't know what is happening


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

I’m eating cookies


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m eating cookies


I want cookies...


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

I want cookies as well


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Weeb says do tax fraud
Weeb says eat the rich


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Country roads
take me home
to the place
i belong
west viriginia
mountain mama
take me home
countr roads


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Weeb says do tax fraud
> Weeb say eat the rich


Evwirt’s frog king commits tax fraud


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

And lastly a totally not biased in quality drawing of Kakyoin for @ohare01


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

taaake meee homeee
 country roads
i hear the voice i the morning now she calls me
radio reminds me of my home far away
driving down the road i get a feelin i shoulda been home yesterdaay


Kurb said:


> Country roads
> take me home
> to the place
> i belong
> ...


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Amazing


----------



## Mick (Aug 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> And lastly a totally not biased in quality drawing of Kakyoin for @ohare01
> View attachment 299927



I have no idea who that is but that's a good drawing :0


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> And lastly a totally not biased in quality drawing of Kakyoin for @ohare01
> View attachment 299927


bro why are you so good


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> taaake meee homeee
> country roads
> i hear the voice i the morning now she calls me
> radio reminds me of my home far away
> driving down the road i get a feelin i shoulda been home yesterdaay


krub why are you singing country roads


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> krub why are you singing country roads


Because it’s a good song


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Hmm
Hunger games anyone? 
Idk, maybe a test round or something


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> I have no idea who that is but that's a good drawing :0


Hai fellow wild child! It is an excellent drawing


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> krub why are you singing country roads


It's a good song


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

k


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> bro why are you so good


: D


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It's a good song





Kurb said:


> Because it’s a good song


*clap*


----------



## Mick (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hai fellow wild child! It is an excellent drawing



Hi. I am awake. Feels good.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

whom


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> Hi. I am awake. Feels good.


It’s 10:20, where do you live? Japan?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> Hi. I am awake. Feels good.


I’m going to bed in a couple hours so I can get up early for a deer hunt


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

@Enxssi how'd you get so good at designing fandom wikis


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

If you are what you eat does this mean cannibals are innocent people?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> If you are what you eat does this mean cannibals are innocent people?


I don’t like this train of thought


----------



## Mick (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> It’s 10:20, where do you live? Japan?



Europe. 4:21 AM



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m going to bed in a couple hours so I can get up early for a deer hunt



Ooh. Don't hurt yourself ;D


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> If you are what you eat does this mean cannibals are innocent people?


I'm salami and deviled eggs woohoo


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Does anyone have a link to the set up hunger games with tbt?
I don't want to go over the hassle of setting it up


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> Europe. 4:21 AM
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh. Don't hurt yourself ;D


Oh.
I live in EST which is different from everyone else here


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t like this train of thought




	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



Kurb said:


> Oh.
> I live in EST which is different from everyone else here


I'M RIGHT HERE LMAO


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> Europe. 4:21 AM
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh. Don't hurt yourself ;D


Eh, it’s for Evwirt so I think I’m good


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I'M RIGHT HERE LMAO


^^^hello krub we're over here


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ^^^hello krub we're over here


: )


----------



## Mick (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Oh.
> I live in EST which is different from everyone else here



I thought we did have a lot of people in EST? Or was that PST


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> I thought we did have a lot of people in EST? Or was that PST


I’m in CST


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> I thought we did have a lot of people in EST? Or was that PST


Basically everyone's est


----------



## Mick (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Eh, it’s for Evwirt so I think I’m good



Oh that makes sense. Good luck with that. 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



Saltyy said:


> Basically everyone's est



Knew it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 299930


great value parappa


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Summary of google


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

anyways what have you children consumed


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> Oh that makes sense. Good luck with that.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020
> 
> ...


((Yea I couldn’t bear hunting hunting))


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> great value parappa


puncc


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> anyways what have you children consumed


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> anyways what have you children consumed


Salmon


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> anyways what have you children consumed


Play-Doh


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

I consume


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Salmon


i love salmon. ugh, now im hungry again....


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Play-Doh


The tastiest doh


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

freehelium’s avatar is gone


----------



## Mick (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ((Yea I couldn’t bear hunting hunting))



bear hunting sounds dangerous. o:

I didn't think you were the type but you know, this site surprises me sometimes haha


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Play-Doh


did you put salt on it first? Better that way


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> anyways what have you children consumed


Probably ink...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> bear hunting sounds dangerous. o:
> 
> I didn't think you were the type but you know, this site surprises me sometimes haha


((I’m nothing like my OC lol))


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> did you put salt on it first? Better that way


It's salty enough as it is


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Probably ink...


Yum x2


----------



## Mick (Aug 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> View attachment 299936



my balloon :c


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> did you put salt on it first? Better that way


If you have chicken salt, I suggest to use it over regular.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

I’m still kinda worried that one of the first diys I got was a deer decoration


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

Lucas4080 said:


> If you have chicken salt, I suggest to use it over regular.


*jikken but ok


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

F for the balloon


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

F


----------



## Mick (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ((I’m nothing like my OC lol))



Excuse? You don't actually live outside in a forest?? :0


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> freehelium’s avatar is gone


_what_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> Excuse? You don't actually live outside in a forest?? :0


((Yea and I don’t transform into a deer))


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> And lastly a totally not biased in quality drawing of Kakyoin for @ohare01
> View attachment 299927


Abaonwvwjw I love you


----------



## Mick (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 299939



Rip his avatar
F


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 299939


Oh no


----------



## Mick (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ((Yea and I don’t transform into a deer))



I am having trouble understanding all this. Wow ^^'


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Oh no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 299939


RIP in Alfredo sauce


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

f


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

F


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Poor helium.. I hope he's ok


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Yea...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 299939


HUH
I ONLY KNOW HIM AS SPIKE SPIEGEL WHAT HAPPENED


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Poor helium.. I hope he's ok


what happened


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

helium if something happened like this post


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> helium if something happened like this post


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

So... what do we do now?


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

I wondered what happen
That was me before when I was really upset, I basically removed my avatar


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I wondered what happen
> That was me before when I was really upset, I basically removed my avatar


Hmmm


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> So... what do we do now?


i don’t know we try and finish what we started in the thread


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what happened


He said that he is not doing good today..

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020

@FreeHelium

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020

And look at his title :c


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Hmm...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> He said that he is not doing good today..
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020
> 
> ...


:C


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i like how kurb is a furry


it’s mr saturn
also pls come back
he might be pulling a me in a thunderstorm


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Honestly upset people remove their avatar or change it to blank


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Is this the kurb incident 2.0


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

Amazing


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

he’s pulling a me during that thunderstorm

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Is this the kurb incident 2.0


yes


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Abaonwvwjw I love you


_ily too uwu_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You know, i should've let you guys think i was dead for a little while longer.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _ily too uwu_


❤


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

I'm actually really concerned for him, especially from what I've read on the_ What's Bothering You?_ thread.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm actually really concerned for him, especially from what I've read on the_ What's Bothering You?_ thread.


Oh geez I'm gonna go read that


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

*hold up I smell love so is depression nex- *

*uhh let me not *


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Watch him come in and say
“haha i was just playing kerbal space pr— you guys thought i was dead?”
pls come back


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *hold up I smell love so is depression nex- *
> 
> *uhh let me not *


_shh_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm actually really concerned for him, especially from what I've read on the_ What's Bothering You?_ thread.


;-;


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Watch him come in and say
> “haha i was just playing kerbal space pr— you guys thought i was dead?”
> pls come back


probably tbh


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> probably tbh


I hope so


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *hold up I smell love so is depression nex- *
> 
> *uhh let me not *


_Don't kill this love
Right now you're playing with fire_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I hope so


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> .


You're not supposed to be posting blank posts


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> You're not supposed to be posting blank posts


oh ok


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> oh ok


Yea, Vrisnem said :v


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 7, 2020)

whos missing?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



ohare01 said:


> You're not supposed to be posting blank posts


Ya I keep forgetting


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

FreeHelium


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> whos missing?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020
> 
> ...


FreeHelium..


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 7, 2020)

oh


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

i’m actually afraid now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _Don't kill this love
> Right now you're playing with fire_


bless you


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i’m actually afraid now


Me too man..
Could you try contacting him on Discord?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Me too man..
> Could you try contacting him on Discord?


he’s offline


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

This is now the depression thread.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> he’s offline


He'll get the notification though


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

:C 

sad...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Someone should try


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Well, maybe he's just taking a break. He said he might have to go inactive so maybe he's just clearing his mind?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Well, maybe he's just taking a break. He said he might have to go inactive so maybe he's just clearing his mind?


Hm, maybe


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

Hmmm...


I hope so


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

let’s change the subject


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> let’s change the subject
> View attachment 299949


what


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Sad...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> let’s change the subject
> View attachment 299949


*Why is this cursed to me? I love both of those shows. Just why?*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> let’s change the subject
> View attachment 299949


Immigrant harassed by old people who think it still the 60s at the harbor


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

I just got a barrel eye!


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I just got a barrel eye!


Now for the barrel nose


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Immigrant harassed by old people who think it still the 60s at the harbor


Oh no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> let’s change the subject
> View attachment 299949


Ultimate crossover


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Immigrant harassed by old people who think it still the 60s at the harbor


BUT ER AIM IS GETN BETAH


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I just got a barrel eye!


Is that some sort of infection


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

yeahyeahyeahyeah


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Steven falls


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

You know what I find funny
Josuke is the only user on the wiki with a picture on his page
Just as it should be


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> You know what I find funny
> Josuke is the only user on the wiki with a picture on his page
> Just as it should be


Haha check again








						FrogslimeOfficial
					

“burnt mayo”-Froggie, I don’t know either if you see this frog wtf He's the dumb-dumb who created this wiki. He's also a fetus that is 14. Apparently classified as cursed but idk he seems more blursed to me (hint hint). Enxssi has given them the title Ultimate Meme Necromancer. ok so have you...




					the-basement.fandom.com


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> You know what I find funny
> Josuke is the only user on the wiki with a picture on his page
> Just as it should be



red has one


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

We need more pictures


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Haha check again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh-

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



Kurb said:


> red has one


Is red a user?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> red has one


Why is red a person suddenly?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *Why is this cursed to me? I love both of those shows. Just why?*


jokes on you I hate both


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Red
					

"AAAAAAAAH MY EYES" -Matty Red (Also called 255, 0, 0 by Enxssi) is an item used by Kurb to blind The Basement Dwellers. It is activated by uploading a completely red signature.




					the-basement.fandom.com
				



it has two!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> We need more pictures


Should everyone drop their preferred/first avatars?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> You know what I find funny
> Josuke is the only user on the wiki with a picture on his page
> Just as it should be


What wiki


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Should everyone drop their preferred/first avatars?


Mine would just be the two in the Inkling cult image.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Why is red a person suddenly?


_Excuse me?


_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Should everyone drop their preferred/first avatars?





Mine


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Just save my current icon maybe


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

For me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What wiki


The basement wiki
We made it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

GUYS HELP MY KITCHEN IS ON FIRE


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Yes we did
Its amazing


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 299952GUYS HELP MY KITCHEN IS ON FIRE


whelp rip


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 299952GUYS HELP MY KITCHEN IS ON FIRE


_Oh my GOD Matty_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> The basement wiki
> We made it


Time to join


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 299952GUYS HELP MY KITCHEN IS ON FIRE


I just made the strangest sound after seeing this post.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I just made the strangest sound after seeing this post.


i imagine it sounds something like 
*ghvachk*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

o.o


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Hmm not everyone has a fille dout bio


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i imagine it sounds something like
> *ghvachk*


Uh... what is that?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _Oh my GOD Matty_


I don’t know how it happened I was just cooking a bass over the fire and this happened HOW DO I PUT IT OUT


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hmm not everyone has a fille dout bio


i don’t

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t know how it happened I was just cooking a bass over the fire and this happened HOW DO I PUT IT OUT


you make STEAMED HAMS


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hmm not everyone has a fille dout bio


;-;


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 299952GUYS HELP MY KITCHEN IS ON FIRE


A house fire

At this time of year

In this part of the country

_*Localized entirely within your kitchen?*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ;-;


You can be a mod if you want so you can edit your info


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i don’t
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020
> 
> ...


I only have a bag of clams tho

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> A house fire
> 
> At this time of year
> 
> ...


Yes


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I only have a bag of clams tho


Then make some steamed clams


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I only have a bag of clams tho
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020
> 
> ...


Well can i see it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> A house fire
> 
> At this time of year
> 
> ...


THAT IS MY FAVORITE MEME


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 7, 2020)

I just made an account, might do something once I figure it out.


----------



## Mick (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t know how it happened I was just cooking a bass over the fire and this happened HOW DO I PUT IT OUT



Have you tried turning it off and on again?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Then make some steamed clams


Hmm...I only have a primitive grill


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

edited my page to include my latest avatar


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I just made an account, might do something once I figure it out.


it's a train wreck much like the actual basement


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> Have you tried turning it off and on again?


NOT YET

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Well can i see it


No.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

I have gotten ninjad this is a tragedy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> it's a train wreck much like the actual basement


perfectly balanced, as all things should be


----------



## Mick (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> NOT YET
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020
> 
> ...



Well you know where to start


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> Well you know where to start


ITS STILL ON FIRE OH GOSH OH GOSH


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> Well you know where to start


That emoji
I hate it


----------



## Mick (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> That emoji
> I hate it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Mick said:


>


hhhhh why


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

ITS MELTING MY SNOWMEN


----------



## Mick (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hhhhh why



Because I do as I please


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Mick said:


>


stop now


----------



## Mick (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> stop now



ok


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> ok


DO YOU HAVE ANY OTHER SUGGESTIONS


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> DO YOU HAVE ANY OTHER SUGGESTIONS


Try unplugging the fire and replugging it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Check my fandom page


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> DO YOU HAVE ANY OTHER SUGGESTIONS


Shoot water at the sky.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Check my fandom page


Huh, you're never gonna let us live this down, eh?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Huh, you're never gonna let us live this down, eh?


Nope


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> ok


Good


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Try unplugging the fire and replugging it


Um...um...It’s certainly going down!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

O.O


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Are there any cults missing from the wiki? Does pirate count?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Um...um...It’s certainly going down!


If that doesn’t work put it in rice


----------



## Mick (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> DO YOU HAVE ANY OTHER SUGGESTIONS



Scream at it for a while?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Check my fandom page


Amazing


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

We need to focus on cleaning the pages we already have


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Not posting in color for a while is going to be weird.

So, uh... how is the Wiki going?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> Scream at it for a while?


OOOH...I try it!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Not posting in color for a while is going to be weird.
> 
> So, uh... how is the Wiki going?


Good


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Not posting in color for a while is going to be weird.
> 
> So, uh... how is the Wiki going?


I’m only in it as a cameo right now


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m only in it as a cameo right now


Oh... why?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Are there any cults missing from the wiki? Does pirate count?


ms paint cult


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh... why?


I don’t know how to Wikia and from what I’ve heard editing is bad on a phone


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t know how to Wikia and from what I’ve heard editing is bad on a phone


^^^^^ 

I gave up on editing


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh... why?


peaking of why, why will you not be posting in color?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

i'm gonna add stuff to the other articles


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> peaking of why, why will you not be posting in color?


Because my OC is asleep.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i'm gonna add stuff to the other articles


Why are you a master at making articles


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Added the candy crew but it might be missing a lot of details


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Because my OC is asleep.


ok, well btw the best place to write things is always google docs


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

Hm


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

...I’m like the last person you should ask


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ok, well btw the best place to write things is always google docs


I'm actually still trying to think through what I am going to write.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 299964...I’m like the last person you should ask




Deirdre you should know better


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Btw what should my quote be on the wiki
Give me a quote lmao


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 299964...I’m like the last person you should ask


Same thing happened to me before I got shoes

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Btw what should my quote be on the wiki
> Give me a quote lmao


I'll find somethin'


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm actually still trying to think through what I am going to write.


alr


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Why are you a master at making articles


Wait you should do the dumpster fire one


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Why are you a master at making articles


not really, i just imitated what i saw on a bunch of wiki articles


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

@Mick Maple was wondering if ya still think about your friends in Evwirt...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Same thing happened to me before I got shoes
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020
> 
> ...


Oh wait I know
"Welcome to the dumpster fire"


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> not really, i just imitated what i saw on a bunch of wiki articles


yeah we’re staying professional here

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020

someone should add some stuff to my page


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

josuke how


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 299967
> josuke how


He's too powerful @ProbablyNotJosuke


----------



## Mick (Aug 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> @Mick Maple was wondering if ya still think about your friends in Evwirt...



Every day


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

I just realized I have no personality


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I just realized I have no personality


Wdym lmao


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Wdym lmao


a personality thing on the wiki
i don’t either haa


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> Every day


Wild child squad


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Wdym lmao


Trying to think of personality traits for myself but I'm coming up blank rip


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 7, 2020)

Best of you to assume I have a personality or know how to edit


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

josuke uses 1% of his power to have a picture


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

are we gonna talk about how frogslime is referred to he she and they in their article


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> are we gonna talk about how frogslime is referred to he she and they in their article


no


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> josuke uses 1% of his power to have a picture


LMFAO


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> no


yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> yes


fine you win


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> fine you win


ok


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

I want him to see this


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> fine you win


btw whats the anime in your signature


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> btw whats the anime in your signature


Nanbaka


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> btw whats the anime in your signature


Nanbaka

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Nanbaka


Nanbaka ²


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

Sooo what do we do now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Sooo what do we do now


good question


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

I’m hiding out in behind a waterfall until the kitchen fire goes out


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> good question


More Quiplash?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

im drawing something rn so uhhh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> More Quiplash?


idk if we have enough people


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> im drawing something rn so uhhh


What is it :0


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What is it :0


Same I wanna know Enxssi


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Sooo what do we do now



Good question

Either more sleep or redesigning some of my patterns in AC.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Listening to Your Lie In April's theme is giving me the feels
I miss it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

I need a quote from myself what y’all got


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> im drawing something rn so uhhh



You can't just say that and not tell us what it is D:


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Listening to Your Lie In April's theme is giving me the feels
> I miss it


wjqivwcwwu I might cry


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Listening to Your Lie In April's theme is giving me the feels
> I miss it


I'm in this picture and I don't like it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Mick said:


> Good question
> 
> Either more sleep or redesigning some of my patterns in AC.


I’m going to bed in like a half hour


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I need a quote from myself what y’all got


Don;t you have one on your profile?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Hmm... I'm just here listening to music.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'm in this picture and I don't like it


_I'm getting emotional_


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I need a quote from myself what y’all got



There you go ☝


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Don;t you have one on your profile?


I’m adding another
A quote from me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’m adding another
> A quote from me


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What is it :0





Your Local Wild Child said:


> Same I wanna know Enxssi





Mick said:


> You can't just say that and not tell us what it is D:


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 299972


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 299973


Everything.
Everything you posted there needs to be quoted.


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Why is this storm putting me in a good mood somewhat


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Everything.
> Everything you posted there needs to be quoted.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Enxssi said:


>


Tell us


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Enxssi said:


>


Pls tell


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Why the wink


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

Enxssi said:


>



You are outnumbered
_Tell us_


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Now this rain is putting me in a melancholic mood.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Tell us





ohare01 said:


> Pls tell





Mick said:


> You are outnumbered
> _Tell us_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Enxssi said:


>


Enxssi's clickbaiting us I bet you're at a ghost rave


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Enxssi said:


>


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Enxssi said:


>


Aaaaaa I might have to stay up


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

I FOUND AN IMAGE I WAS LOOKING FOR FOREVER


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I FOUND AN IMAGE I WAS LOOKING FOR FOREVER
> View attachment 299976


Ah yes I remember when Josuke showed me this


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 299975


This


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

Enxssi said:


>



What do you meeean  
Are you drawing silly faces?


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Fire extinguishers make good instruments


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Fire extinguishers make good instruments


CONTEXT PLEAES


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I FOUND AN IMAGE I WAS LOOKING FOR FOREVER
> View attachment 299976



Can't help wondering what the result would be when you squeeze the handle on that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Can't wait to tell my mom I want to be a fire extinguisher


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Mick said:


> Can't help wondering what the result would be when you squeeze the handle on that


Nothing good I imagine


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

What is happening this time?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What is happening this time?


NO FRICKING IDEA


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Nothing good I imagine


The sweet release of death I imagine


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What is happening this time?


I'm pursuing a new passion


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Can't wait to tell my mom I want to be a fire extinguisher



It's a hard talk to have with your parents but I encourage you to do it


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Where is the link of the wiki again?
Too lazy right now to look for it


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Nothing good I imagine



Probably not. But how would we know without testing? Science.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

I just wanna let y’all know that if at any time I stumble on accountant cat he’s coming on an extended stay in an enchanted forest


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> We ended up going with the 3rd option, but we had to wait until the test subject was asleep. It took a while, but the subject should now only be capable of creating one ink color at a time. We will have to wait until the subject wakes up before we can know if there are any side effects from the procedure.





Seastar said:


> ............Wh.... Where....





Seastar said:


> Hhhh... Why am I here? I can't remember...





Seastar said:


> *stares off into the distance for a while*
> 
> ....Oh... Oh yeah... The lab....
> .....Wait... I fell asleep then...


IT’S FIIIINE


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Where is the link of the wiki again?
> Too lazy right now to look for it











						Discuss Everything About The Basement Wiki | Fandom
					

"photo" and more great discussions about The Basement Wiki



					the-basement.fandom.com


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Mick said:


> Probably not. But how would we know without testing? Science.


I’d rather not join on that experiment...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

We're getting close to page 1k


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I just wanna let y’all know that if at any time I stumble on accountant cat he’s coming on an extended stay in an enchanted forest





Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’d rather not join on that experiment...



If you find accountant cat let me know. It's for scientific reasons


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Mick said:


> If you find accountant cat let me know. It's for scientific reasons


I’ll let him know


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Mick said:


> If you find accountant cat let me know. It's for scientific reasons


Kurbus Aeronautics will pay you if you find said accountant cat
We need someone to decide our costs

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020



Kurb said:


> I’m not here this is a mirage
> byeeeeeee


This is probably the best thing i have ever said


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Almost 1K


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Kurbus Aeronautics will pay you if you find said accountant cat
> We need someone to decide our costs


Same.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Same.


YOU DON’T RUN A SPACE AGENCY


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Jazz covers with fire extinguisher


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> YOU DON’T RUN A SPACE AGENCY


But the accountant cat is going to be stuck in my enchanted woodland if I find him


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Kurbus Aeronautics will pay you if you find said accountant cat
> We need someone to decide our costs



You can't be worried about cost when you could be doing _space science_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But the accountant cat is going to be stuck in my enchanted woodland if I find him


You don’t need someone to figure out how much an unmanned craft costs


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You don’t need someone to figure out how much an unmanned craft costs


But he might find interesting work in auditing Evwirt


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Context


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Mick said:


> You can't be worried about cost when you could be doing _space science_


Space science costs money
you of all people should know that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Context


Bye guys I'm moving to Japan where they'll take me


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

The hiragana for it is gakki if anyone’s curious


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Space science costs money
> you of all people should know that



I don't, I just fly the ship and do the science


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Mick said:


> I don't, I just fly the ship and do the science


Who’s the owner of the company then?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Hehehehe Accounting Cat will regret being on the mystery island if I find him he’s going to have an aneurysm when seeing how much Evwirt pays taxes


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Don’t forget Raymond can actually rap too


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

GUYS
i 
tired


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Tired?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

I need to go to bed so I can villager hunt tomorrow. See ya in the mornin’! *runs into woods*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Don’t forget Raymond can actually rap too


Wait, what?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Don’t forget Raymond can actually rap too


wait what


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Don’t forget Raymond can actually rap too


seems plausible


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

*sticks head out of bush* he’ll fit right in then!


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

I keep hearing people talk about it....


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> GUYS
> i
> tired


Oh no not again


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Stroke typing?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291955891210682368


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

lmao some dude on YouTube basically called me insecure and ugly because I use a pfp other than my face


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Oh no not again


Nah don’t worry I’m not that tired just kinda,,
Sleepy yknow


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

YouTube gone abstract


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

YouTube comments are great


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> YouTube gone abstract


I’m scared


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Reading YouTube comments are cool yet disturbing sometimes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Okey, since I KNOW this thread is going to blow up during sleepin hours, here’s my preemptive 1000 deer


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> lmao some dude on YouTube basically called me insecure and ugly because I use a pfp other than my face


Bruh


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 8, 2020)

pre1000gang


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Reading YouTube comments are cool yet disturbing sometimes


Yeah.. I found out a lot of things I shouldn't know from them.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> lmao some dude on YouTube basically called me insecure and ugly because I use a pfp other than my face


I find it weird when people use their face on places like this forum


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

look at this dude
Douglas
Douglas what're you doin'
what're you up to, Douglas?
Can't even spell "avatar," ay Douglas?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> pre1000gang


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I find it weird when people use their face on places like this forum


Same


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Bruh


some random guy commented on my video because he didn't get a joke


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Gonna make my pfp Douglas


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> some random guy commented on my video because he didn't get a joke


wowie


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

YouTube is cool yet toxic


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Gonna make my pfp Douglas


LMAO


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> LMAO


Douglas cult?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

I've made some great life choices


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

I posted a jojo part 6 spoiler in a comment but I literally put a spoiler warning

SOME GUY THEN CALLS ME OUT FOR SPOILING EVERYONE AND GETTING MAD AT ME
I PUT A SPOILER WARNING, CANT YOU READ??
WTF MAN


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I posted a jojo part 6 SPOILER in a comment but I literally put a spoiler warning
> 
> SOME GUY THEN CALLS ME OUT FOR SPOILING EVERYONE AND GETTING MAD AT ME
> I PUT A SPOILER WARNING, CANT YOU READ??
> WTF MAN


In a thread?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> In a thread?


No, YouTube :/


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> No, YouTube :/


Ouch, some people just don’t have common sense sometimes


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

Guys we
We’re so close to 1000!!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Ouch, some people just don’t have common sense sometimes


Ugh ikr?
How stupid can you be? Like come on man..


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

I want Douglas to witness the beautiful event that is page 1k.


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

1000 goal


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

What if new people actually think this is my face and name


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

I just searched Douglas meme and saw this


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I want Douglas to witness the beautiful event that is page 1k.


Imagine he had tbt and saw you with his picture lmfao

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> What if new people actually think this is my face and name


_oh no_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Imagine he had tbt and saw you with his picture lmfao
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020
> 
> ...


I doubt he does but if he did lmao
He's the one who called me ugly so jokes on him


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I doubt he does but if he did lmao
> He's the one who called me ugly so jokes on him


He looks like a 30 year old man but sounds like a toxic 8 year old


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Was that from YouTube?
lol


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291541912848080900


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Was that from YouTube?
> lol


How'd you guess? lol


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

That was an assumption lol
I can’t stop laughing right now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291541912848080900


wow
uh 
cursed


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ITS STILL ON FIRE OH GOSH OH GOSH


I’m not entirely sure what is on fire but that is really not ideal


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291541912848080900


NOOOOOOO


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Who’s the owner of the company then?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Mick said:


>


Who is that


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Pearl gone wrong


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291541912848080900



perfect human proportions
-> proceeds to put eyes at about a quarter of the face's total height from the top


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

*S̸̡̠̯̈́T̴̡̳̼̞̱͍̠̤̞͕̜̹̥̑̃́̍̑́͝ͅḀ̵̻͇̥̺̼͔̝̣͇̻͔͎̃͐͠Y̵̖͙͇͌̋̊́̊̃̏̀̀̂̔̚̚ ̵̧̬͈͖̱͚̓F̶̤̯̙̣̲͕͒̈͊͐͐͑̿͗́͝R̸͈̞̰̲͈͎̻̜͈̩̀Ę̴͐̓̽̏̎̆̄̒̃S̴̛͔̦̼̘͉͇̥̥͓̲͔̦̰͛́̓̎̃̆̍̊̄̕H̸̯̄̓̈̔͋̚*


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Who is that



The owner of the Narnian Space Administration (NARSA)

You did ask


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

HGSHSBDHHD MY MOM JUST MADE ME GIVE MY SISTER A DISCOUNT ON MY ART COMMISSIONS 
Because she’s younger than me??
Wtffffff


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

You do comissions?


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> HGSHSBDHHD MY MOM JUST MADE ME GIVE MY SISTER A DISCOUNT ON MY ART COMMISSIONS
> Because she’s younger than me??
> Wtffffff



More discount, less effort


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

How do you check the top posters again?


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Members

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020

Then most messages


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Members
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020
> 
> Then most messages


whoa what I didn;t know I could do that


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar is super close


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

dudes we're at 9.4Mil posts. I wonder if we get a pizza party at 10Mil.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 8, 2020)

@Mick @ohare01 @Your Local Wild Child


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 299991 @Mick @ohare01 @Your Local Wild Child


:0000
That's super cool!


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Nice


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 299991 @Mick @ohare01 @Your Local Wild Child



oooh
nice one


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Seastar is super close


Yeah, I know.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> You do comissions?


mmhm but i dont have a paypal yet so theyre technically closed


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Yeah, I know.


Maybe 14 more posts and you’ll make it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Mick said:


> The owner of the Narnian Space Administration (NARSA)
> 
> You did ask


Yes, but, their name?


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Yes, but, their name?



Ah, that's my second character Lucy!
Named after the character from the Narnia series but pretty sure she didn't have a space center in the books


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Mick said:


> Ah, that's my second character Lucy!
> Named after the character from the Narnia series but pretty sure she didn't have a space center in the books


I don’t know what a narnia is 
and i hate this half-broken charging cable


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

10 more pages till 1k


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I don’t know what a narnia is
> and i hate this half-broken charging cable



Well both of those sound like a personal problem


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Mick said:


> Well both of those sound like a personal problem


it’s got a hole in the cable part so it charges and then stops chargins and then charges etc


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

I wonder what I should do when making an orchard in NH.
I want to make one so it’s easier to grab fruit.


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it’s got a hole in the cable part so it charges and then stops chargins and then charges etc



Hate when that happens. You don't have a cable from another device that would work?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

You guys suck >:^{


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

What is happening?


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I wonder what I should do when making an orchard in NH.
> I want to make one so it’s easier to grab fruit.



Probably put the trees in vertical lines and put stuff in front of them so the fuit falls to the side. You can then just shake the trees first and run up and down grabbing everything 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020



Milky star said:


> You guys suck >:^{



I'm aware thank


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You guys suck >:^{


:{


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

Broskis.. 10 pages..


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

9 PAGES


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

*9 pages*


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Broskis.. 10 pages..



What do we do when we get there? :0


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

9?


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

9 pages 
hype


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

Mick said:


> What do we do when we get there? :0


.. hung games


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Mick said:


> What do we do when we get there? :0


Pizza party


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> .. hung games



Excellent idea
I'm already hungry


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

I just really want pizza


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

Mick said:


> Excellent idea
> I'm already hungry


*hungy time*

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020

I want salad bc I’ve had so much junk food lately


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Pizza party


I'm hungry.... and locked in a lab room...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

SPEGHETTI


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Pizza.....


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

9 PAGES OH GHUFIHJFIJDSJFIDSFV


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

Shegehehfddbrbuebbrbr *my body is ready*


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

AAaaaaaaaa
9 more


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You guys suck >:^{


No u


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Are we gonna spam until 1k


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Frowny lemon


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Ooh yes almost 1k pages


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Hmm...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

....Does anyone know how to break out of a laboratory?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

I need a drink but i can’t go downstairs  because of my weird cable


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

To break out of a lab
Fire or use weapons


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> No u


We don't talk about that.


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Ok then..


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....Does anyone know how to break out of a laboratory?


Smash through a lot of walls Nico had to do that now that I think about it


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 299967
> josuke how


_Help i don’t get it _


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> To break out of a lab
> Fire or use weapons


Uh... I don't think I have anything with me to do that with


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Smash through a lot of walls Nico had to do that now that I think about it


That sounds painful...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I need a drink but i can’t go downstairs  because of my weird cable


Shush now roach boy and I'll quench thy thirst


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Mood


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Squids are strong

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020

Brb


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Shush now roach boy and I'll quench thy thirst


Okay that had some very innaproprate implications 
_*pls no bann*_


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Are we gonna spam until 1k



No. This is not allowed.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....Does anyone know how to break out of a laboratory?


Rip off any restraints with your bare hands, kill some undead in the room, pick up the pistol in the corner, get back your Praedor Suit and step onto the demon infested plains of mars


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Rip off any restraints with your bare hands, kill some undead in the room, pick up the pistol in the corner, get back your Praedor Suit and step onto the demon infested plains of mars


You mean the HEV suit? I heard those usually work better.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Okay that had some very innaproprate implications
> _*pls no bann*_


Shush roach boy.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Rip off any restraints with your bare hands, kill some undead in the room, pick up the pistol in the corner, get back your Praedor Suit and step onto the demon infested plains of mars


......What? It's just a bunch of scientists that are obsessed with perfecting a squid/octopus fusion.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ......What? It's just a bunch of scientists that are obsessed with perfecting a squid/octopus fusion.


All laboratories these days have HEV suits, i mean Half Life was big back then!


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....Does anyone know how to break out of a laboratory?



Find the big robot at the heart of the facility and drop all the cores into the incinerator before the time is up!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh... I don't think I have anything with me to do that with
> 
> That sounds painful...






stronk


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Mick said:


> Find the big robot at the heart of the facility and drop all the cores into the incinerator before the time is up!


The... what? I haven't seen any robots...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

_Major fracture detected._


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Help i don’t get it _


You're the only one with a picture lmfao


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ......What? It's just a bunch of scientists that are obsessed with perfecting a squid/octopus fusion.


Hm, have you tried manifesting a stand and posing menacingly until they’re forced to release you?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020



ohare01 said:


> You're the only one with a picture lmfao


_O oki_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Hm, have you tried manifesting a stand and posing menacingly until they’re forced to release you?


.....All I have is an Octoling half and I don't think that counts.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .....All I have is an Octoling half and I don't think that counts.


Break them apart forcefully and kick down the door


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Break them apart forcefully and kick down the door


Break... what apart?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .....All I have is an Octoling half and I don't think that counts.


Close enough, now beat the snot out of everyone


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> The... what? I haven't seen any robots...



Oh. What about spaceships? Any of those around?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Break... what apart?


_*The people*_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Hm, have you tried manifesting a stand and posing menacingly until they’re forced to release you?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020
> 
> ...


_you're too powerful
like Enxssi said_


> Josuke only used 1 percent of his power to have a picture


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Break... what apart?


your two halves

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020



Mick said:


> Oh. What about spaceships? Any of those around?


Just drop a fuel tank on the ground, that’ll break you out!
and probably kill you in the process....


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Close enough, now beat the snot out of everyone





ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*The people*_


Um... I.... I don't want to be that violent...


Kurb said:


> your two halves


......I don't think I even can


Mick said:


> Oh. What about spaceships? Any of those around?


No, I haven't seen any.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Um... I.... I don't want to be that violent...
> 
> ......I don't think I even can
> 
> No, I haven't seen any.


I don’t know, burn the place?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _you're too powerful
> like Enxssi said_


And even with 100% i can’t describe how much ily

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020



Seastar said:


> Um... I.... I don't want to be that violent...
> 
> ......I don't think I even can
> 
> No, I haven't seen any.


Mick and Kurb need to team up to send a spaceship to rescue Ribbon


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> And even with 100% i can’t describe how much ily
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020
> 
> ...


no


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> And even with 100% i can’t describe how much ily


ahavqiqjqb I know and I can't either ❤ ily too❤


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Mick and Kurb need to team up to send a spaceship to rescue Ribbon



I have no idea where she is!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I don’t know, burn the place?


I don't have anything to do that with...


ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> And even with 100% i can’t describe how much ily
> Mick and Kurb need to team up to send a spaceship to rescue Ribbon


I'm not sure if that will help...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't have anything to do that with...
> 
> I'm not sure if that will help...


if anything i’ll steer into the place and kill everyone inside


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Um... guys.... the bottom of this list....


			Most messages


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Um... guys.... the bottom of this list....
> 
> 
> Most messages


Ahhh that's awesome!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Um... guys.... the bottom of this list....
> 
> 
> Most messages


SHES DONE IT


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

Kuurrrbb


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Um... guys.... the bottom of this list....
> 
> 
> Most messages


Ok, but I’m gonna ram a spacecraft into the place

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020



Milky star said:


> Kuurrrbb


What


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Ok, but I’m gonna ram a spacecraft into the place


_*Wait no please don't*_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*Wait no please don't*_


Ok, we’re starting construction
being dead = being free


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Ok, we’re starting construction
> being dead = being free


aight I'm on board


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Ok, we’re starting construction
> being dead = being free


Um... Um... I'd rather be alive...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Ok, but I’m gonna ram a spacecraft into the place
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020
> 
> ...


Hiii uvu


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Um... guys.... the bottom of this list....
> 
> 
> Most messages



Congratulations!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> aight I'm on board


It’s unmanned, and filled to the brim with fuel for maximum explosive. You could pilot it, though!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020



Milky star said:


> Hiii uvu


N O N O ONP O NON O O N ON N O NNO NO ON


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Ok, we’re starting construction
> being dead = being free



Have you tried actually landing your ships? It helps to be able to do that for when you get inside...


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Yay congrats!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

No... nonono... I want to stay alive...


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 8, 2020)

Mick said:


> Have you tried actually landing your ships? It helps to be able to do that for when you get inside...


Oho where we’re going he won’t need to land


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> It’s unmanned, and filled to the brim with fuel for maximum explosive. You could pilot it, though!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020
> 
> ...


Like... a kamikaze?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Mick said:


> Have you tried actually landing your ships? It helps to be able to do that for when you get inside...


Our plan is to explode the place, not actually keep people alive inside it

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Like... a kamikaze?


Eeeexactly. An unmanned kamikaze.


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Our plan is to explode the place, not actually keep people alive inside it


No, no, no... please don't...


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Our plan is to explode the place, not actually keep people alive inside it
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020
> 
> ...


So a missile?


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Our plan is to explode the place, not actually keep people alive inside it
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020
> 
> ...



You are by far the worst space pirate I've ever heard of


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Our plan is to explode the place, not actually keep people alive inside it
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020
> 
> ...


I want to be the man inside


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> So a missile?


Yes. A missile.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I want to be the man inside


Okay, fine.


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Hmm pirates in space


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Sweet release of death, here I come!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Why... Why do you want this?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

I'll catch the grenades :3


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'll catch the grenades :3


Not you too...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Why... Why do you want this?


Because, any publcity is good publicity.


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Pirate hats for space...
Space pirate cult?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Because, any publcity is good publicity.


Um... No. That's wrong.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Why... Why do you want this?


Douglas is a daredevil


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

_*I'll catch grenaaaade for ya aaaah ♪♪*_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 8, 2020)

Alas it is sleep time for me. Goodnight and have fun teaching 10,000 pages


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Um... No. That's wrong.


Spacecraft is ready, pile in.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 8, 2020)

I just glance at this thread and we're blowing the whole place up? I won't question what led to this.


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Alas it is sleep time for me. Goodnight and have fun teaching 10,000 pages



10,000 is a big target but we will try


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Alas it is sleep time for me. Goodnight and have fun teaching 10,000 pages


We'll educate them good


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

......This is not going to end well


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Yeah looks like we’re blowing up this thread


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Ready for launch?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Alas it is sleep time for me. Goodnight and have fun teaching 10,000 pages


goodnight❤


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I just glance at this thread and we're blowing the whole place up? I won't question what led to this.


I might be dying of laughter now from just this post.


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

Don't worry, that rocket is not going to be even remotely close to where he wants it to go...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

This thread is killing me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Yeah looks like we’re blowing up this thread


(x)


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Mick said:


> Don't worry, that rocket is not going to be even remotely close to where he wants it to go...


Are you sure?


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 8, 2020)

Wait, I can't die yet! I still have to get my laundry out of the dryer. I'll be ready in half an hour.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> We'll educate them good


LMFAO


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Mick said:


> Don't worry, that rocket is not going to be even remotely close to where he wants it to go...


I have SAS on 
and burning retrograde


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Are you sure?



100%



Kurb said:


> I have SAS on
> and burning retrograde



So you're going backwards. Exactly my point.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Wait, I can't die yet! I still have to get my laundry out of the dryer. I'll be ready in half an hour.


Don't worry... they're only aiming at _the laboratory I am trapped in._


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Imagine Douglas with a pirate hat


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Imagine Douglas with a pirate hat


Fabulous


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Mick said:


> 100%
> 
> 
> 
> So you're going backwards. Exactly my point.


We’re going up, then obtaining orbit, moving until we’re above the lab, then burn retrograde.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

Dang Josuke couldn't  make it to 10k? Laame


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Imagine Douglas with a pirate hat


I wish I could do this but I'm too tired to crack open the program


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Dang Josuke couldn't  make it to 10k? Laame


He has a life unlike us


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> We’re going up, then obtaining orbit, moving until we’re above the lab, then burn retrograde.



In that case, you will overshoot and land a few hundred km behind it.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I wish I could do this but I'm too tired to crack open the program


_goes to ibis paint_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Mick said:


> In that case, you will overshoot and land a few hundred km behind it.


I’ll just let Frogslime pilot it.
Ready?


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

4 more pages


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

....Isn't it 1k, not 10k?


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....Isn't it 1k, not 10k?



Dream big!


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

I’m just gonna launch it.
And then angle it,
and then ram forcefullay into the lab.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Duuuudes can't wait to exploooode


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

.....Seriously though, is nobody going to regret killing _everyone_ in the lab?


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Lab explodes


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .....Seriously though, is nobody going to regret killing _everyone_ in the lab?


yes, i told the one guy i know to go grab a soda
so no


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .....Seriously though, is nobody going to regret killing _everyone_ in the lab?


Hey, there's no need for a voice of reason here. Especially not when we're working with highly explosive rockets.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> yes, i told the one guy i know to go grab a soda
> so no


.......You mean you only spared one of them?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Hey, there's no need for a voice of reason here. Especially not when we're working with highly explosive rockets.


And very, very high Gforces
anyway, i just launched the rocket.


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

I wonder what will happen to the substances in the lab...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .......You mean you only spared one of them?


Yes. yes I did.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I wonder what will happen to the substances in the lab...


.........................
I actually don't want to know. I really,_ really,_ don't want to know.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .......You mean you only spared one of them?


Ever the perfectionist you are. Isn't one of them better than none?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .........................
> I actually don't want to know. I really,_ really,_ don't want to know.


Don’t worry, we moved those too.
Anyway, let’s launch this thing!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020

almost to 1000


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Don’t worry, we moved those too.
> Anyway, let’s launch this thing!



I thought you already did

Let's skip to the part where you missed so that we can move on


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> He has a life unlike us


double lame


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

@FrogslimeOfficial 




You asked and I delivered


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Don’t worry, we moved those too.
> Anyway, let’s launch this thing!


You... did?
...Whew, I thought I was going to mutate.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

gUYS 2 MORE PAGES AND I'M GONNA EXPLODE LIKE A FIREWORK TO CELEBRATE


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You... did?
> ...Whew, I thought I was going to mutate.


You know, i guess i _could _tell him to move them back in.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @FrogslimeOfficial
> View attachment 300021
> You asked and I delivered


*cries*
beautiful


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Almost there


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You know, i guess i _could _tell him to move them back in.


Nononononono
Forget I said anything....


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Don’t angle the rocket yet, they’re moving the chemicals back in.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *cries*
> beautiful


_thank you thank you, I know my Photoshop- ibis paint skills are the best_


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 8, 2020)

I just realized, inklings/octolings can't run very fast, can they? We better hope there's a trail of ink near this lab so Seastar can get away.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I just realized, inklings/octolings can't run very fast, can they? We better hope there's a trail of ink near this lab so Seastar can get away.


_Octo Expansion flashbacks_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I just realized, inklings/octolings can't run very fast, can they? We better hope there's a trail of ink near this lab so Seastar can get away.


.....I'm locked in a room here.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I just realized, inklings/octolings can't run very fast, can they? We better hope there's a trail of ink near this lab so Seastar can get away.


They could with proper gear-


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I just realized, inklings/octolings can't run very fast, can they? We better hope there's a trail of ink near this lab so Seastar can get away.


she’s locked in a room 
anyways now all the chemicals are stuffed in the lobgy
start angling the rocket, frogslime


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Hm...
But is there squids with the same ink color


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Hm...
> But is there squids with the same ink color


Are they able to change at will? Or are they infused before every match?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

.....This is going to be bad... bad bad bad


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .....This is going to be bad... bad bad bad


the rocket should be right on spot and sinking down


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> the rocket should be right on spot and sinking down


Hhhhhhh
*hides in a puddle of ink*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

999


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hhhhhhh
> *hides in a puddle of ink*


Impact in 5, 4, 3, 2, 1
*loud explosuon*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

ALMOST TO 1K


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

We're going on a trip
In our favorite rocket ship


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 8, 2020)

This is a huge leap forward in the space travel industry. I am truly blessed to be part of this event.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> This is a huge leap forward in the space travel industry. I am truly blessed to be part of this event.


WE KILLED A SQUID WITH A ROCKET!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> We're going on a trip
> In our favorite rocket ship


You used the picture I made as your pfp im honored-


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> This is a huge leap forward in the space travel industry. I am truly blessed to be part of this event.



It really isn't...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

*death*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Mick said:


> It really isn't...


You can’t argue with nuclear rockets.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *death*


_ah, the sweet release of death_


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

999 pages


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

So, page 1000! How does it feel?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Darn, dead before the pizza party. If only I were a meme I could necromance myself.


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Possibly good, but almost there


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> So, page 1000! How does it feel?


Not there yet


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Well i’m just trying to get first post on page 1k


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Save some pep for me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Well i’m just trying to get first post on page 1k


Bruh momento


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

Did we do it?
*plants flag*


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

1k


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

SECOND POST ON PAGE 1k! WE MADE IT!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

@Kurb rip


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

PAGE 1000!!!!!!!
_WHY DO I HAVE SUCH A HUGE SMILE ON MY FACE_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Where _is _seastar? I think we finally killed er off.


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> SECOND POST ON PAGE 1k! WE MADE IT!



Lmao imagine being fourth


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

1kkkk


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

YES 1K
Celebrate


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

I GOT FIRST POST ON PAGE 1K : D


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

I'd like to thank the Candy Crew, quarentine, Douglas...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

Spegetti time :3


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

IM SO HAPPY


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Hello...? Where am I?


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Ah yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

dig in


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hello...? Where am I?


More nuclear devices, gang! Get em ready!


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hello...? Where am I?



Ooh blue


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hello...? Where am I?


Hello! We're having pizza.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> More nuclear devices, gang! Get em ready!


....What's going on?


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Mayhaps I’ll eat a whole pizza
If I do get it idk


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

@Enxssi nows your chance to devour a whole pizza


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

WHAT DID YOU DO, FROG?


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> More nuclear devices, gang! Get em ready!



Can we just tone it down on the violence


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> WHAT DID YOU DO, FROG?


GO BOOM


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 8, 2020)

It's past midnight, I really shouldn't be eating... but on the other hand, there's pizza.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Mick said:


> Can we just tone it down on the violence


no


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

*why is this all going on at 1 am *


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Hey... I want pizza too. May I have pizza?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Omg I was the 20k post


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Weird how the thread is most active late at night lmfao


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hey... I want pizza too. May I have pizza?


Yes! Take your pick!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yes! Take your pick!


Um... cheese?


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Weird how the thread is most active late at night lmfao


Probably the sleep deprivation making all of us delirious.


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....What's going on?



Have we seen you before?



Kurb said:


> no



It's getting old tbh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Um... cheese?


Lot's of that!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Probably the sleep deprivation making all of us delirious.


Probably lmao


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Mick said:


> Have we seen you before?


.....I don't think so.


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Consume whole pizza challenge

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020





Consume


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Count me in


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 300028


_I-_


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

New York pizza?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

We shall feast like royalty


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

I don't know what's happening... But I have pizza... so I think everything will be fine.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 8, 2020)

It's 1AM and I am feasting on pizza. This is perfectly fine, my life hasn't been completely derailed.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

_**SLAPS PINEAPPLE ON PIZZA**_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> _**SLAPS PINEAPPLE ON PIZZA**_


.....What does that taste like?


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .....What does that taste like?


Well if you thought the rocket was bad...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .....What does that taste like?


It's a bit sweet for some people and there's a lot of controversy over it. I say try it and form your own opinion!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Well if you thought the rocket was bad...


What rocket?


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What rocket?


Oh, don't worry about it. 

I don't actually hate pineapple but usually when I want pizza I'm not in the mood for something overly sweet.


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Pineapple on pizza is good though


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

....So, where am I?


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....So, where am I?


Welcome to the Candy Crew, a barely functional group of TBT members who somehow have more money than the GDP of entire nations which we spend on things like rockets and pizza.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....So, where am I?


That’s classified


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Welcome to the Candy Crew, a barely functional group of TBT members who somehow have more money than the GDP of entire nations which we spend on things like rockets and pizza.



"somehow"

I think I vaguely remember a lot of plundering


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Welcome to the Candy Crew, a barely functional group of TBT members who somehow have more money than the GDP of entire nations which we spend on things like rockets and pizza.


....Candy Crew....
That sounds oddly familiar...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....Candy Crew....
> That sounds oddly familiar...


HOW DID YOU GET HERE
THE ROCKET WIPED OUT EVERYONE THERE
_I gotta call the scientist and tell him this_


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

It is familiar


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

How did ms blue get here?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

What... what's happening?


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Hm..
Pizza party because of 1000 pages


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

I already saw the pizza party... What was that about calling a scientist?


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Hm...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I already saw the pizza party... What was that about calling a scientist?


You‘re getting locked up in a lab is what’s happening


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

oh yeah I'm supposed to be dead


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh yeah I'm supposed to be dead


Yeah


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You‘re getting locked up in a lab is what’s happening


Wait... what?
Um... *runs away*


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 8, 2020)

Mick said:


> "somehow"
> 
> I think I vaguely remember a lot of plundering


We don't have to talk about that.

Call it "seaside shopping under duress," it sounds much better to investors that way.


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> We don't have to talk about that.
> 
> Call it "seaside shopping under duress," it sounds much better to investors that way.



Noted.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wait... what?
> Um... *runs away*


I’ll shoot you for a third time
*click*
*pew pew pew et cetera, cant be bothered to write out 43 pews*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’ll shoot you for a third time
> *click*
> *pew pew pew et cetera, cant be bothered to write out 43 pews*


smh that's not how you welcome newcomers


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> smh that's not how you welcome newcomers


Yes but _radioactive newcomers _are a problem


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Yes but _radioactive newcomers _are a problem


_They have superpowers?!_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _They have superpowers?!_


They got struck with a radioactive device what do you expect


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Hm...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Anyone wanna do some Town of Salem?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Anyone wanna do some Town of Salem?


Didn't they make it so it's pay-to-play?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Didn't they make it so it's pay-to-play?


No I believe it’s free to play with ads
Check the site


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> No I believe it’s free to play with ads
> Check the site


I don't think so :[
I checked a few things and couldn't find anything.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I don't think so :[
> I checked a few things and couldn't find anything.


I have it on mobile and you have to watch an ad
What does the website show


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

...What's happening here?


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Town of Salem?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ...What's happening here?


We’re playing town of salem
If you have it installed on ya phone you can play with us if ya want


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> We’re playing town of salem
> If you have it installed on ya phone you can play with us if ya want


...Phone? I don't have one of those.


----------



## Chris (Aug 8, 2020)

How did this thread gain fifty pages while I slept.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> How did this thread gain fifty pages while I slept.


I don’t know but we’re doing town of Salem now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

rip


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> How did this thread gain fifty pages while I slept.


I think it was a combination of "Let's get to page 1k" and "Let's blow up the lab Seastar's OC is trapped in".


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> rip
> View attachment 300037


Now that’s just sad. anyone know any other good browser games?


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> How did this thread gain fifty pages while I slept.


Trying to understand this thread will only lead to madness. 

Speaking of sleep, that's really what I should be doing right now.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Now that’s just sad. anyone know any other good browser games?


idk but I was about to head to bed if that's cool


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> idk but I was about to head to bed if that's cool


Alright, we’ll try something in the morning


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Hey, so... who am I?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hey, so... who am I?


Don’t ask me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> How did this thread gain fifty pages while I slept.


Because we're insane❤


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Hmm... Something is wrong... but what is it...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

F̨̘̟̮̦͍̾̑̒̇͋͡ę̸̰̲̘̻̌̈̋̈́̚͢͡a̰̟͙͔̠̰͎͆̆̿̂͜͡͠͞r̡͕͉̻̘̱͇̜͋͌̽̓͞ ţ̸̛̫̱̗̙̥̰̈̎̔̆͜͠͞h̨͈͕͖̝͈̖̣̏̾̊́͑͜͝͠ę͓͈͉̬̝̓̅͌͋̽̈͌̚͟͞ t̲͎̱̼͕̫̩̼̀̽̓͊͛̋̊̇̓ͅų̷̱̪̱̣̙̀̐̾̅̅̈́̇r̝͉͓̳̼͙̊̀̿͌̚͜t̨̛̩͎̘̼̋̓͆̏͆̆͘͟l̵̠̙̯̜̯͈͓̻̿̍̈́̋̅̀̃̂̐̋͢e̡͙̪̱̻̝͉̺͋̒̃̓͑́s̢̭̻̝͔̣̐̋̆̚͡


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> F̨̘̟̮̦͍̾̑̒̇͋͡ę̸̰̲̘̻̌̈̋̈́̚͢͡a̰̟͙͔̠̰͎͆̆̿̂͜͡͠͞r̡͕͉̻̘̱͇̜͋͌̽̓͞ ţ̸̛̫̱̗̙̥̰̈̎̔̆͜͠͞h̨͈͕͖̝͈̖̣̏̾̊́͑͜͝͠ę͓͈͉̬̝̓̅͌͋̽̈͌̚͟͞ t̲͎̱̼͕̫̩̼̀̽̓͊͛̋̊̇̓ͅų̷̱̪̱̣̙̀̐̾̅̅̈́̇r̝͉͓̳̼͙̊̀̿͌̚͜t̨̛̩͎̘̼̋̓͆̏͆̆͘͟l̵̠̙̯̜̯͈͓̻̿̍̈́̋̅̀̃̂̐̋͢e̡͙̪̱̻̝͉̺͋̒̃̓͑́s̢̭̻̝͔̣̐̋̆̚͡


Hello to you too


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm... Something is wrong... but what is it...


Are you dying?
Because if not we can solve that


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

What do we do now?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Ģ͍̻̬̘͐̾͗̅̄̒̑̂̽o̶̢̹̯̥̰̓̈́͐̈́͂͆̌̽̉ͅo̴̥̙̼͉̦͆̃̈̎́̍̓d̶̨̧͙̺̭̝̗͆̄̀̾͑̚̕͠͞ m̫̦̤̼̭̫̮̦̍͆̈́̂̀͐̀̎͆͘͟ͅǫ̷͉̫̗͉̲̹̞̰̌͒͛̿̓̏͠͠r̷̡͙̺͇̯͈͈̬̂̓̏̆̓̑͜ͅn̵̛͚͙̖̓̌̑̀̚͜͟i̢̧͔̬͙̝̟̱͋͛̽͐͝͡ṇ̶̭̬̮̘̤̥̍̉̓̾͊̉͢g͙̦̪̟͔͔͕̍̊̇̊̊


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Are you dying?
> Because if not we can solve that


krub no

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020



sheilaa said:


> Ģ͍̻̬̘͐̾͗̅̄̒̑̂̽o̶̢̹̯̥̰̓̈́͐̈́͂͆̌̽̉ͅo̴̥̙̼͉̦͆̃̈̎́̍̓d̶̨̧͙̺̭̝̗͆̄̀̾͑̚̕͠͞ m̫̦̤̼̭̫̮̦̍͆̈́̂̀͐̀̎͆͘͟ͅǫ̷͉̫̗͉̲̹̞̰̌͒͛̿̓̏͠͠r̷̡͙̺͇̯͈͈̬̂̓̏̆̓̑͜ͅn̵̛͚͙̖̓̌̑̀̚͜͟i̢̧͔̬͙̝̟̱͋͛̽͐͝͡ṇ̶̭̬̮̘̤̥̍̉̓̾͊̉͢g͙̦̪̟͔͔͕̍̊̇̊̊


It's 2 am for me


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Are you dying?
> Because if not we can solve that


Wait... what?
....No... nonono... don't.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

9.28 am here


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

I see


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> 9.28 am here


3.34


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

w̧̘̳̘̜͖̒̽̈͐̚͟͠ơ̗͕̗̬̰͐̉͊̔̀͐́͞ơ̦̟͎̝̪̣̌̂͑̆̽̎͘͞͝m̫͙͉̮̤̆̂̐͆̓̊̊y̸̛̤̯͓̯̤̝̜̺̔̀̒̋


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Inklings


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

So, what are we doing right now?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

playing aqw basically heh


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Me? Just browsing the forum....
Yeah... Thinking of going off and do drawing though


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Okay... I'll probably just wander around confused until I fall asleep... woomy...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

nyoom


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Cutesy (Aug 8, 2020)

oh no it is 4am


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> oh no it is 4am


go sleep


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> oh no it is 4am


Mood
Also how’s the drawing coming along


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 8, 2020)

sleep is good idea.........

@Kurb i drew it but i hated it so i didnt post....


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> sleep is good idea.........
> 
> @Kurb i drew it but i hated it so i didnt post....


You could just PM it to me if you want


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 8, 2020)

nnnnooo it was awful LOL


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> nnnnooo it was awful LOL


I’m sure it’s fiiine


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’m sure it’s fiiine


i'll look at it again tomorrow and if i dont still hate it ill send it


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’m sure it’s fiiine


^^^this

also yes found a good way to get gold in this game finally...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> i'll look at it again tomorrow and if i dont still hate it ill send it


Alrighty


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 8, 2020)

i randomly logged on to maplestory because i was bored


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> i randomly logged on to maplestory because i was bored


haven't heard that name in some years, never played tho.


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> haven't heard that name in some years, never played tho.


i played it a lot back in the day. was surprised it's still up and running, although the server i was on is pretty dead now


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> i played it a lot back in the day. was surprised it's still up and running, although the server i was on is pretty dead now


mhh yeah i can imagine, i bet that's most old mmorpg things these days unless it's like pso2 :/

aqw is kinda dead but still got some hardcore/old players around so thats good


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

I'm back


----------



## Antonio (Aug 8, 2020)

Good Morning


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Hello


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

henlo i em nadeesh


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Finished reading on what I missed out on


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

man i really need more tie dye flare/bell pants but my wallet


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> man i really need more tie dye flare/bell pants but my wallet



I felt that on a spiritual level


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

Aww I missed 1k


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Sorry...
We exploded the thread earlier


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> I felt that on a spiritual level


thank u hippie fren

i have a pair of sunflower tiedye yoga pant/slim bells ish pants but cant have enough aha


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

*At 4 am*


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

afternoon time to go buy some wine for tonight


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

I wonder how many pages this thread will go when I leave


----------



## Chris (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> man i really need more tie dye flare/bell pants but my wallet


I know that feeling! It's so hard to resist buying new clothing - it's my greatest weakness. Funny given I barely leave the house right now so I only ever wear Hawaiian shirts, band tees, and joggers anyway.


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

I wonder how much longer until this thread has 2k pages


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> thank u hippie fren
> 
> i have a pair of sunflower tiedye yoga pant/slim bells ish pants but cant have enough aha



I want bell pants so badly, but I'm afraid I will never wear them out, the struggle is real
And also my wallet is just lmao u wish


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I know that feeling! It's so hard to resist buying new clothing - it's are my greatest weakness. Funny given I barely leave the house right now so I only ever wear Hawaiian shirts, band tees, and joggers anyway.


Same! I love supporting small businesses and I'm grateful those in the US ship worldwide still for most part! I leave for work and stuff and I love being that colourful splash there too...and I should definitely be more outside keeping distance of course. I mostly wear tiedye shirts, or second hand shirt and stuff I find.

Don't have a lot of band shirts (Janis Joplin, Grateful Dead, and a Tackey & Tsubasa one) but yeah love finding nice band shirts too 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020



SinnerTheCat said:


> I want bell pants so badly, but I'm afraid I will never wear them out, the struggle is real
> And also my wallet is just lmao u wish


They are great, though some are a bit too long for me so I have to cut and trim the edge sometimes, but...loooove them.

My wallet is alright but I should definitely not buy too much for now huhuhu...


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I know that feeling! It's so hard to resist buying new clothing - it's are my greatest weakness. Funny given I barely leave the house right now so I only ever wear Hawaiian shirts, band tees, and joggers anyway.



I want the most popping clothing in the world, but then catch me wearing tops and jeans everyday, just different variations


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

I def love dressing up for being at home too, though C;

Also I really wanna go swim but all kids and teens not keeping distance and stuff bc corona ugh


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Same! I love supporting small businesses and I'm grateful those in the US ship worldwide still for most part! I leave for work and stuff and I love being that colourful splash there too...and I should definitely be more outside keeping distance of course. I mostly wear tiedye shirts, or second hand shirt and stuff I find.
> 
> Don't have a lot of band shirts (Janis Joplin, Grateful Dead, and a Tackey & Tsubasa one) but yeah love finding nice band shirts too
> 
> ...



I love shopping second hand as well!! Tho, where in my area there are no second hand shops left, there used to be so many, but they got closed 
Hopefully when I move to a bigger city for uni, I will get to shop second hand again You can find really great stuff there for cheap sometimes, so it's always worth it 



sheilaa said:


> I def love dressing up for being at home too, though C;
> 
> Also I really wanna go swim but all kids and teens not keeping distance and stuff bc corona ugh



Definitely!! When we had to isolate in my country, I remember putting on bomb eyeliner every few days, just so I don't forget how to do it and I can still slay after we're let out in masks 
Putting on nice perfume just to sit and feel good because you smell nice is a great one too!

And yesyesyes, 2m distance or I _will_ scream


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

@*SinnerTheCat*
It's still a big thing here with that and vintage so I'm glad they can keep open. And hell yeah dressing up in an onesie and fixing your hair 

And yeah I found a shirt for like, 16 bucks when it's like 160 new in a store aha. Don't think they knew it was brand.

YES ALSO DONT GO OUT IF YOU ARE HAVING COLD SYMPTOMS AAAA


----------



## Antonio (Aug 8, 2020)

I dyed my hair green...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Mmmmmrphmm...Mornin’. Why do I smell pizza and charred laboratory..?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I dyed my hair green...


Love it <3


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Mmmmmrphmm...Mornin’. Why do I smell pizza and charred laboratory..?


1k pages afterparty


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

@sheilaa 
I buy second hand vintage clothing online very often and it's just so good for my soul, it brings me lots of joy   
Especially funky sweaters

YES AND DON'T EVEN THINK OF ENTERING A SHOP WITHOUT USING A HAND SANITIZER



Antonio said:


> I dyed my hair green...



Love the colour!!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

@*SinnerTheCat*
I really need to look for good vintage/second hand online too but most are shady ebay or just expensive af (except like one girl who also does awesome headwear) so ayy thanks for the tip!

As long as people keep distance and wash their hands when they get back home I don't mind. Also unpopular onion face masks help even less cause I think a lot of people use them wrong.


----------



## Chris (Aug 8, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> I want the most popping clothing in the world, but then catch me wearing tops and jeans everyday, just different variations


My wardrobe is fairly eccentric but I just don't have any reason to wear any of it. Especially with four cats constantly climbing on me - it'll just end up full of holes if worn in the house! 



Antonio said:


> I dyed my hair green...



Looks fantastic! 

Amusingly I just shaved (most) of my green off ten minutes ago. About to go throw bleach at it. 


Spoiler: RIP green


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> 1k pages afterparty


Hmm...yea y’all must’ve had a big ol’ party! I heard a loud explosion in the middle of the night! Scared all the birds away. Must’ve been part of the party.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> My wardrobe is fairly eccentric but I just don't have any reason to wear any of it. Especially with four cats constantly climbing on me - it'll just end up full of holes if worn in the house!


Aww man I missed your fab outfits aha, and I loved that recent "going out bleach hair" photo you posted awhile ago.


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hmm...yea y’all must’ve had a big ol’ party! I heard a loud explosion in the middle of the night! Scared all the birds away. Must’ve been part of the party.


Yeah...
We then had a whole pizza to eat as well


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

My favorite river fish!  It’s the reason why I like winter in AC. Fun fact: it was my first 15k fish in CF


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

^^^congrats man

also need to get some chips for dinner to have with my vegan hot dogs hmm


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Yeah...
> We then had a whole pizza to eat as well


Please tell me that you saved some for me


----------



## Antonio (Aug 8, 2020)

good song


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Please tell me that you saved some for me


nope i got it under mah bed


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Please tell me that you saved some for me


I think we did


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Y’all know which forest to send it


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Of course


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all know which forest to send it


nope


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

@sheilaa 
I wish I could recommend you some online second hand shops, but all of them are polish sites   But!! I still recommend shopping second hand online in general, especially when it's genuinely people who sell their used clothing c:

Oh god yes, even in my country there are so many people who wear their masks with their nose out, what's even the point in that


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> nope


I live in Evwirt forest


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all know which forest to send it



it's on the way


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> @sheilaa
> I wish I could recommend you some online second hand shops, but all of them are polish sites   But!! I still recommend shopping second hand online in general, especially when it's genuinely people who sell their used clothing c:
> 
> Oh god yes, even in my country there are so many people who wear their masks with their nose out, what's even the point in that


Ahh okay, shame  I think some physical stores here might sell online too but yeah it's via some other site and I cba signing up for everything lol. And indeed! Shame most are private and requires paypal which is v shady here...

Yeah, or they poke it all the time and don't wash it or their hands, like don't force people if they can't lol. Glad we aren't forced here knocks on wood yet at least.

I'll say unless you have as careful routines with them as they have in hospitals they don't really help unless you're sick but then you should be at home.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I live in Evwirt forest


beep beep beep forest not found


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Pizza delivery truck


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Ahh okay, shame  I think some physical stores here might sell online too but yeah it's via some other site and I cba signing up for everything lol. And indeed! Shame most are private and requires paypal which is v shady here...
> 
> Yeah, or they poke it all the time and don't wash it or their hands, like don't force people if they can't lol. Glad we aren't forced here knocks on wood yet at least.
> 
> ...


It should be easy to find since I’m local to all of y’all


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It should be easy to find since I’m local to all of y’all


nope 404 error not found, please specify location


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> nope 404 error not found, please specify location


Umm...erm...there’s a lot of trees and a river!


----------



## Chris (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Aww man I missed your fab outfits aha, and I loved that recent "going out bleach hair" photo you posted awhile ago.


That's the hair colour I'm aiming for this time! Although I didn't realise my white toner was basically finished so it probably won't be quite as light. Almost out of bleach powder as well, so, this may go badly haha.  

I'm going to barbecues today and tomorrow and I wanted to do something over the top style-wise but I don't think the weather is going to cooperate with me.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Ahh okay, shame  I think some physical stores here might sell online too but yeah it's via some other site and I cba signing up for everything lol. And indeed! Shame most are private and requires paypal which is v shady here...
> 
> Yeah, or they poke it all the time and don't wash it or their hands, like don't force people if they can't lol. Glad we aren't forced here knocks on wood yet at least.
> 
> I'll say unless you have as careful routines with them as they have in hospitals they don't really help unless you're sick but then you should be at home.



I'm all aboard the wear your mask train, but I see your point! Just so many people can go without any symptoms that I think it'd be the best for us all to distance and wear masks, quarantine if needed, just to be extra safe!!
But yeah, if they're going to touch it, not wash it, idk do funky stuff with it, then there's no point, I think educating those people is the best thing we can do here ig


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> That's the hair colour I'm aiming for this time! Although I didn't realise my white toner was basically finished so it probably won't be quite as light. Almost out of bleach powder as well, so, this may go badly haha.
> 
> I'm going to barbecues today and tomorrow and I wanted to do something over the top style-wise but I don't think the weather is going to cooperate with me.


Ayy, bet it's gonna look awesome though  Enjoy the bbq as well


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Well I might have to go soon...
Maybe I might go right now


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

I'm at work rn (selling jewelry) and I've just seen a woman with a neon yellow blazer and pants set + a neon pink tshirt underneath. It was,, an experience


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> I'm all aboard the wear your mask train, but I see your point! Just so many people can go without any symptoms that I think it'd be the best for us all to distance and wear masks, quarantine if needed, just to be extra safe!!
> But yeah, if they're going to touch it, not wash it, idk do funky stuff with it, then there's no point, I think educating those people is the best thing we can do here ig


Yeah, I'm not saying I'm anti and I can see it could help in more crowded countries than mine, but honestly I don't think I could wear cause it'd give a false hope and it would be itchy and scratchy af and then I'd definitely spread germs and forget distancing, I think that's most people doing funky things' problem as well. So yeah I don't like the forced idea of it nor do I agree with those full-force shutdowns.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> I'm at work rn (selling jewelry) and I've just seen a woman with a neon yellow blazer and pants set + a neon pink tshirt underneath. It was,, an experience


That’s amazing


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Yea I’m villager hunting so I’m going to be in and out.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Yeah I'm doing an AQW and I should buy my chips soon I'm a bit poofy as well.

and yeah that outfit above sounded amazing xD

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Umm...erm...there’s a lot of trees and a river!


...beep beep beep secret weed salesman found


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Yeah I'm doing an AQW and I should buy my chips soon I'm a bit poofy as well.
> 
> and yeah that outfit above sounded amazing xD
> 
> ...


I’m a wild child. The only weeds here are the stuff I get tangled in for 10 minutes.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Yeah, I'm not saying I'm anti and I can see it could help in more crowded countries than mine, but honestly I don't think I could wear cause it'd give a false hope and it would be itchy and scratchy af and then I'd definitely spread germs and forget distancing, I think that's most people doing funky things' problem as well. So yeah I don't like the forced idea of it nor do I agree with those full-force shutdowns.



Yeah, I understand. In my country we have these red and yellow marked areas where it's forbidden not to wear a mask (outside and inside for the red marked areas and inside for the yellow) which is amazing imo. My country also gets the point across to wear masks if you can't distance which is something I support highly, because rn in the summer season, in the bigger/more popular cities, there're crowds everywhere!!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m a wild child. The only weeds here are the stuff I get tangled in for 10 minutes.


Damn that was fast n trippy send me some


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Damn that was fast n trippy send me some


It’s just a huge tangle of vines. There’s no illicit substances here


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s just a huge tangle of vines. There’s no illicit substances here



tfw no illicit substances


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Yeah, I understand. In my country we have these red and yellow marked areas where it's forbidden not to wear a mask (outside and inside for the red marked areas and inside for the yellow) which is amazing imo. My country also gets the point across to wear masks if you can't distance which is something I support highly, because rn in the summer season, in the bigger/more popular cities, there're crowds everywhere!!


Yeah fair enough, each country and place to their own though. As I said yes it can work in those countries and place, but yeah some countries are wayyyyy to nitpick and checks your mask and stuff rather than trying the distance thing which is definitely one of the safer things.

Also fun thing here, there are some scientists who desperately want a mask force wearing here so they published some article that quoted some other papers which definitely wasn't pro-mask that much, LOL.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s just a huge tangle of vines. There’s no illicit substances here


i am disappoint bro


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Yeah fair enough, each country and place to their own though. As I said yes it can work in those countries and place, but yeah some countries are wayyyyy to nitpick and checks your mask and stuff rather than trying the distance thing which is definitely one of the safer things.
> 
> Also fun thing here, there are some scientists who desperately want a mask force wearing here so they published some article that quoted some other papers which definitely wasn't pro-mask that much, LOL.
> 
> ...


I’m in Brothers Grimm not Breaking Bad


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m in Brothers Grimm not Breaking Bad


same thing tbf lol


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

Bro..
I’m watching cats for the 4th time this week..

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020

Cars..


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Yeah fair enough, each country and place to their own though. As I said yes it can work in those countries and place, but yeah some countries are wayyyyy to nitpick and checks your mask and stuff rather than trying the distance thing which is definitely one of the safer things.
> 
> Also fun thing here, there are some scientists who desperately want a mask force wearing here so they published some article that quoted some other papers which definitely wasn't pro-mask that much, LOL.
> 
> ...



Yes, I agree wholeheartedly!! Every country should see what works for them and especially push distancing bc it's super important   

lmao, a way to go

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020



Lothitine said:


> Bro..
> I’m watching cats for the 4th time this week..
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020
> ...



I had a small heart attack there, but cars is good


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Yeah that article they desperately got together like... can you at least check your OG sources, I thought that was taught in school these day


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

lmao yeah, how can you make such a mistake when you're a scientist??
And on an article??? Which other people had to check too????


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> lmao yeah, how can you make such a mistake when you're a scientist??
> And on an article??? Which other people had to check too????


Yeah, I hope they took it down, cause the OG sources were definitely not that Pro-mask as the new paper wanted them to be like... As we discussed it can help in crowded areas/countries as long as used properly, but yeah it shouldn't be that people are that desperate to write out about it.

Also I think there were some people demonstrating for wearing masks too like... No that's not how it works lol


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

If the article had og sources then maybe it'd educate some people, but if the source is not so pro-mask then they're making it even worse;;

just aaaaaa stay safe


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> If the article had og sources then maybe it'd educate some people, but if the source is not so pro-mask then they're making it even worse;;


Yeah, i think they did an education thing also iirc but, uh yeah messing up the thing doesn't really help ;; lol it was just fun considering the topic.


also yeah if someone wants cool headpieces or nice vintage dresses; https://shopfumbalinas.com/ here's a good site!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

omg the flower crowns are so pretty???
I'm hooked


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> omg the flower crowns are so pretty???
> I'm hooked


They’re so tiny tho

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020

Oh y’all’s talking irl

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020

Yea Peeps wouldn’t be complaining about size if they looked like that


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> They’re so tiny tho
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020
> 
> Oh y’all’s talking irl



In ac: yes, I wish they went around the head more   but they're still cute and chic

But ya, I meant the one on the site sheilaa linked, they're big!!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> In ac: yes, I wish they went around the head more   but they're still cute and chic
> 
> But ya, I meant the one on the site sheilaa linked, they're big!!


They really are!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> omg the flower crowns are so pretty???
> I'm hooked


I knows and they are actually very large, I suggest check out her insta/social media for more pics aha


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

@Mick @Kurb


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> If the article had og sources then maybe it'd educate some people, but if the source is not so pro-mask then they're making it even worse;;
> 
> just aaaaaa stay safe


yesss keep distance and wash/sanitize your hands. and if you have to sneeze or cough do it in your elbow/armpit


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> I knows and they are actually very large, I suggest check out her insta/social media for more pics aha


Will do, thank you so much for sharing this site, I'm like genuinely in love with their stuff now


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Will do, thank you so much for sharing this site, I'm like genuinely in love with their stuff now


yess so amazing, i follow the store on insta and the pics like can i have your whole store haha


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 300141



officially the most rng luck I've ever seen, please teach me your ways feral child

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020



sheilaa said:


> yess so amazing, i follow the store on insta and the pics like can i have your whole store haha



Hi, yes, I'd like to order every single item you have, thank you


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> officially the most rng luck I've ever seen, please teach me your ways feral child


It’s his most unlucky day since he has to audit a malevolent forest now


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> officially the most rng luck I've ever seen, please teach me your ways feral child
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020
> 
> ...


omg raymond.. i was lucky and got him from a friend but my island rng is like :^^)

also if someone wants cool hippie/tiedye stores lemme know and i'll link as well


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 300141@Mick @Kurb



Oh no...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Mick said:


> Oh no...


Oh yes...>:3


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s his most unlucky day since he has to audit a malevolent forest now



",,so, do you have Starbucks around here?"


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh yes...>:3



Why are you going to bring more curses to your island, why would anyone want that

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020



SinnerTheCat said:


> ",,so, do you have Starbucks around here?"



"Only stars, at night. And bucks around the trees."


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> omg raymond.. i was lucky and got him from a friend but my island rng is like :^^)
> 
> also if someone wants cool hippie/tiedye stores lemme know and i'll link as well



 just to look bc shipping costs would kill me on the spot


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Mick said:


> Why are you going to bring more curses to your island, why would anyone want that
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020
> 
> ...


To make Evwirt even worse. No one wants to hear accountant stuff

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020



SinnerTheCat said:


> ",,so, do you have Starbucks around here?"


No just wasps and trees


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> just to look bc shipping costs would kill me on the spot


loveonhaightsf.com

warriorwithindesigns.com

psydye.com


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> loveonhaightsf.com
> 
> warriorwithindesigns.com
> 
> psydye.com



Thank u!!


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 8, 2020)

hi


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> hi



good afternoon

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> To make Evwirt even worse. No one wants to hear accountant stuff



Fair enough!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> hi



hello c:


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> hi


Ello. The forest has entrapped gained an accountant


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Thank u!!


yep, psydye and love on haight are mostly tiedye stuff tho LOH does carry some WW things and stuff as well

WW has some tiedye but also more random grateful dead and other hippie outfits


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Mick said:


> good afternoon
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020
> 
> ...


TBH the only reason I know a little accountant stuff is because my bro just became one. He’s also the reason I even care about Raymond


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> TBH the only reason I know a little accountant stuff is because my bro just became one. He’s also the reason I even care about Raymond



Aww that's cute
I just call my brother names


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> yep, psydye and love on haight are mostly tiedye stuff tho LOH does carry some WW things and stuff as well
> 
> WW has some tiedye but also more random grateful dead and other hippie outfits



The loh velvet bells and pirate pants,, I need that in my life

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> TBH the only reason I know a little accountant stuff is because my bro just became one. He’s also the reason I even care about Raymond


That's cute c:


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Also yeah if you live in US their shipping is not too bad but yeah Europe can be a bit icky, but still better than  buying like trash clothes made by 3rd world kids if you can afford ethical/small fashion stuff ;3

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020

yess i need tiedye bells/flares so baaaadd man.


----------



## Chris (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Ayy, bet it's gonna look awesome though  Enjoy the bbq as well





Spoiler: Changed my mind on the colour haha. Enjoy this super unattractive angle.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Spoiler: Changed my mind on the colour haha. Enjoy this super unattractive angle.


...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Spoiler: Changed my mind on the colour haha. Enjoy this super unattractive angle.


WHOAAAAA I LOVE ALL ABOUT THISSSSS. and those glasses gimme.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Spoiler: Changed my mind on the colour haha. Enjoy this super unattractive angle.


I love those glasses lol


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ello. The forest has entrapped gained an accountant


Wha-
I shouldn't question this stuff anymore...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

If ya stretch the definition I guess Raymond could be a mountain lion or bobcat lol


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> If ya stretch the definition I guess Raymond could be a mountain lion or bobcat lol


Obv he's David Bowie if Bowie were an office worker.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 300141@Mick @Kurb


Lucky!!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Also yeah if you live in US their shipping is not too bad but yeah Europe can be a bit icky, but still better than  buying like trash clothes made by 3rd world kids if you can afford ethical/small fashion stuff ;3
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020
> 
> yess i need tiedye bells/flares so baaaadd man.



Living in Europe is amazing until you want to order something not from Europe   
But yes!! support small shops as long as you can afford it

I've just seen a violet velvet bodysuit with bells and aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> Spoiler: Changed my mind on the colour haha. Enjoy this super unattractive angle.



Lookin good!!! I love the colour, you look so good with it!!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Living in Europe is amazing until you want to order something not from Europe
> But yes!! support small shops as long as you can afford it
> 
> I've just seen a violet velvet bodysuit with bells and aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Yeah I live in Sweden and really biting the sour shipping apple but yeah it's for a good thing and we don't have a lot of hippie stores here... well we used to have on in old town here but they closed down some years ago ;;

yess that one it's so pretty sdfklgdfg


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Lucky!!


Yea I managed to beat the odds! Unlucky for him tho since Evwirt is notorious for making taxes optional


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea I managed to beat the odds! Unlucky for him tho since Evwirt is notorious for making taxes optional



good for them

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020



sheilaa said:


> Yeah I live in Sweden and really biting the sour shipping apple but yeah it's for a good thing and we don't have a lot of hippie stores here... well we used to have on in old town here but they closed down some years ago ;;
> 
> yess that one it's so pretty sdfklgdfg



Thankfully there are many small shops and online polish shops that offer vintage clothing in my area, but oof I still feel u. Seeing so many cute clothing online and then not being able to order it bc shipping costs a billion is the worst thing and makes me cry inside


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Thankfully there are many small shops and online polish shops that offer vintage clothing in my area, but oof I still feel u. Seeing so many cute clothing online and then not being able to order it bc shipping costs a billion is the worst thing and makes me cry inside


Yeah, luckily the shipping ain't too bad for sweden but i can imagine some countries being like lol 100 bucks shipping lol D:


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Spoiler: Scary coincidence 












Okay this fits in my lore WAY too well


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Spoiler: Scary coincidence
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OI


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Spoiler: Scary coincidence
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops I did it again~


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Oops I did it again~


I don’t think it was him this time tho


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> OI



I just saw your post in the event thread. Are you still going to submit your cafe? I think the deadline is very very soon, as in, 10 minutes o:


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Yeah, luckily the shipping ain't too bad for sweden but i can imagine some countries being like lol 100 bucks shipping lol D:



You want to buy these 4 bucks earrings? That'll be 20 bucks for global shipping, sorry buddy lmao 
and then I cry


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> You want to buy these 4 bucks earrings? That'll be 20 bucks for global shipping, sorry buddy lmao
> and then I cry


yea i can feel that.. :/ 

also hippieshop.com has some cool stuff used to buy from them before but ya shippin' x.x


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 8, 2020)

Mick said:


> I just saw your post in the event thread. Are you still going to submit your cafe? I think the deadline is very very soon, as in, 10 minutes o:


OH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
I"M NOT DOOOOOOOOONEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> OH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> I"M NOT DOOOOOOOOONEEEEEEEEE



Oh no!!
That's why I wanted to warn you, because if it takes too much longer, you might not get your shell. Depends on how strict the staff is with the time D:


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> OH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> I"M NOT DOOOOOOOOONEEEEEEEEE


dang holy.... best of luck man

glad i did mine early i'd probably been the same D:


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Yea I got both my projects done within like 1-3 days of the announcement


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> yea i can feel that.. :/
> 
> also hippieshop.com has some cool stuff used to buy from them before but ya shippin' x.x



curse u shipping costs


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> curse u shipping costs


IKR DAMN YOU USPS D:

but yea shipping to sweden is around 30 bucks if u want tracking it sucks but yhea


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 8, 2020)

I MISSED IT
F W I C C


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> I MISSED IT
> F W I C C


;____; no im sorry


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> IKR DAMN YOU USPS D:
> 
> but yea shipping to sweden is around 30 bucks if u want tracking it sucks but yhea



DAMN U USPS!!!
And it's always the same cycle:
cute thing!!!!!
ok the price is not that bad
ok the shipping,,
calculates what it would be in my currency
_why are we still here, just to suffer_



OtakuTrash said:


> I MISSED IT
> F W I C C


nooooooooooo;;;;; I'm so sorry


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> I MISSED IT
> F W I C C


I’m sorry about that ;-;


----------



## Chris (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> WHOAAAAA I LOVE ALL ABOUT THISSSSS. and those glasses gimme.





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I love those glasses lol





SinnerTheCat said:


> Lookin good!!! I love the colour, you look so good with it!!



Thank you all!!   

Bought those glasses because I love the song _Heart-Shaped Glasses_ by Marilyn Manson but haven't been brave enough to wear them in front of people yet. About to head to BBQ and I'm not sure what my Dad is going to comment on first: the hair or the sunglasses.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Thank you all!!
> 
> Bought those glasses because I love the song _Heart-Shaped Glasses_ by Marilyn Manson but haven't been brave enough to wear them in front of people yet. About to head to BBQ and I'm not sure what my Dad is going to comment on first: the hair or the sunglasses.


Honesty i’d wear the heck out of those glasses


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Thank you all!!
> 
> Bought those glasses because I love the song _Heart-Shaped Glasses_ by Marilyn Manson but haven't been brave enough to wear them in front of people yet. About to head to BBQ and I'm not sure what my Dad is going to comment on first: the hair or the sunglasses.


Nps ❤

Ahh okay, cool. I really need to get some heart shaped sunglasses, those are so awesome o:

And mood, parenting 101...


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> I MISSED IT
> F W I C C



Aw, man...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> DAMN U USPS!!!
> And it's always the same cycle:
> cute thing!!!!!
> ok the price is not that bad
> ...


I KNO RIGHT... aaa

also customs/VAT **** upon delivery too :^))) a few times they didn't charge but ick


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> I KNO RIGHT... aaa
> 
> also customs/VAT **** upon delivery too :^))) a few times they didn't charge but ick



you just never know when they're gonna charge u and it's so irritating;


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 8, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> you just never know when they're gonna charge u and it's so irritating;


OI


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> OI



WHAT DID I DO


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> you just never know when they're gonna charge u and it's so irritating;


ikr like okay just.. dont dumb mail loll


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 8, 2020)

/.0./
waiting on Vris to accept my offer in the basement clean-out


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

hello children


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> hello children


hi c:


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> hello children


Hai! Evwirt has an accountant now!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> hello children


hi dad im dad


----------



## Chris (Aug 8, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> /.0./
> waiting on Vris to accept my offer in the basement clean-out



Will take a look later/tomorrow. The island I'm running the giveaway from is on my main Switch and I brought my Lite to the BBQ.



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Honesty i’d wear the heck out of those glasses





sheilaa said:


> Nps ❤
> 
> Ahh okay, cool. I really need to get some heart shaped sunglasses, those are so awesome o:
> 
> And mood, parenting 101...



Didn't even comment on the glasses amazingly. He was too busy taking the piss out of my hair.    But he bought me tequila beer so I'll just take the insults haha.

I don't like to do mod work while I drink so let's all be super good today please.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Will take a look later/tomorrow. The island I'm running the giveaway from is on my main Switch and I brought my Lite to the BBQ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ll be on my best behavior!


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Will take a look later/tomorrow. The island I'm running the giveaway from is on my main Switch and I brought my Lite to the BBQ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok!
We can try...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Will take a look later/tomorrow. The island I'm running the giveaway from is on my main Switch and I brought my Lite to the BBQ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang... but yeah my mom's been surprisingly okay with all my hair ventures even though she got pissy at first with my buzz lol.

I'll try, had some vinho verde though so I don't guarantee it though


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

I’m making a grilled cheese with my favorite kind of cheese!


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Dang... but yeah my mom's been surprisingly okay with all my hair ventures even though she got pissy at first with my buzz lol.
> 
> I'll try, had some vinho verde though so I don't guarantee it though


(uh oh)

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020

For lunch I'm just gonna have toast because...
ya know...
t o a s t


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I don't like to do mod work while I drink so let's all be super good today please.



Alright, rescheduling all shenanigans for tomorrow <3


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I don't like to do mod work while I drink so let's all be super good today please.



Will try my best  but I probably won't be here for the biggest shenanigans bc timezones


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m making a grilled cheese with my favorite kind of cheese!


Grill cheese is disgusting.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Grill cheese is disgusting.


HOW DARE YOU


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> (uh oh)


It's actually kinda weak but I had 3-4 glasses already oop


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Grill cheese is disgusting.


Grill cheese sounds super gross. Good thing I like grilled cheese.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m making a grilled cheese with my favorite kind of cheese!



man, I want grilled cheese,, can u send one (1) over here


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

btw what with the one (1) clarifying, i usually only see that in legal texts olol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I don't like to do mod work while I drink so let's all be super good today please.


No promises.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Grill cheese is disgusting.


Y’all’s hate everything I eat


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 8, 2020)

uh
CAN WE ALL JUST AGREE THAT GRILLED CHEESE IS GOOD


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> uh
> CAN WE ALL JUST AGREE THAT GRILLED CHEESE IS GOOD


YES GRILLED CHEESE IS AMAZING

the only cheese i can't eat is like cream cheese, brie, moldy cheese etc bc it ****s up my tum lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

I hate grilled cheese sandwichs,,


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I hate grilled cheese sandwichs,,


i am confusion


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all’s hate everything I eat


Bbq doesn't belong on pizza sir


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I hate grilled cheese sandwichs,,


how and what exactly


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Bbq doesn't belong on pizza sir



but it's good tho


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I hate grilled cheese sandwichs,,


I used to hate em but they were made with American (read:heavily processed) cheese.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 8, 2020)

uh
is anyone here besides milky star and i a weeb
if you are
any reccomendations


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Maaaan i'll totally get some tiedye flares or a dress for payday dang this ;;


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> uh
> is anyone here besides milky star and i a weeb
> if you are
> any reccomendations


What kind of anime are you into?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> uh
> is anyone here besides milky star and i a weeb
> if you are
> any reccomendations


Not really but if you want music rec's i'm your dude


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> uh
> is anyone here besides milky star and i a weeb
> if you are
> any reccomendations


Uhhh A silent voice is super good!!
Also Makoto Shinkai’s work!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> uh
> is anyone here besides milky star and i a weeb
> if you are
> any reccomendations



Fruits basket!!


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> What kind of anime are you into?


stuff like The helpful Fox: Senko san


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Well as for anime, Revolutionary Girl Utena is a must.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 8, 2020)

also where is seastar


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> also where is seastar


in the sea

ba dum tsk


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> in the sea
> 
> ba dum tsk


why


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> uh
> CAN WE ALL JUST AGREE THAT GRILLED CHEESE IS GOOD



no


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> why


master of **** jokes ur welcome


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> how and what exactly


Cheese sandwichs were sandwichs you had to eat if you couldn't afford lunch at my elementary and middle school. I dislike yellow cheese and someone told me grilled and tomato soup should taste like pizza. It _doesn't. _


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 8, 2020)

why are we still here
JuSt tO sUfFeR


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 8, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> uh
> is anyone here besides milky star and i a weeb
> if you are
> any reccomendations


I mostly watch shounen anime so expect swearing and violence in these lol

Overlord
JoJo’s Bizarre Adventure
My Hero Academia
Noragami
Fullmetal Alchemist
Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood
Demon Slayer
Dr. Stone


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> stuff like The helpful Fox: Senko san


Hmm, maybe Cute High Earth Defense Club Love? It parodies a lot of magical girl anime and it is... wild.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Cheese sandwichs were sandwichs you had to eat if you couldn't afford lunch at my elementary and middle school. I dislike yellow cheese and someone told me grilled and tomato soup should taste like pizza. It _doesn't. _


Damn, bad school  How is not more countries having free school lunches? And no it defo doesn't.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 8, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I mostly watch shounen anime so expect swearing and violence in these lol
> 
> Overlord
> JoJo’s Bizarre Adventure
> ...


uh
i watch literally every type of anime besides hentai, lollie hentai, and shonun
DON'T LOOK UP HENTAI FOLKS


----------



## Chris (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Dang... but yeah my mom's been surprisingly okay with all my hair ventures even though she got pissy at first with my buzz lol.
> 
> I'll try, had some vinho verde though so I don't guarantee it though


He thinks I should only have dyed the top instead of it all. Given I shave the back/sides to 3mm every 2-3 weeks it won't look like this long! 

Wine sounds good. I've an open bottle. 



Mick said:


> Alright, rescheduling all shenanigans for tomorrow <3


You're the best. 



OtakuTrash said:


> uh
> CAN WE ALL JUST AGREE THAT GRILLED CHEESE IS GOOD


We call them toasties here. While I love them I'm mildly lactose intolerant so eating them is a gamble.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I mostly watch shounen anime so expect swearing and violence in these lol
> 
> Overlord
> JoJo’s Bizarre Adventure
> ...


w a i t u know of NORAGAM I


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 8, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> uh
> i watch literally every type of anime besides hentai, lollie hentai, and shonun
> DON'T LOOK UP HENTAI FOLKS


aka, i don't watch shonun


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> uh
> i watch literally every type of anime besides hentai, lollie hentai, and shonun
> DON'T LOOK UP HENTAI FOLKS


Hentai good though


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 8, 2020)

Good morning (technically it's still morning by a few minutes here).

Grilled cheese is great if you add some meat or vegetables, but if it's just the cheese I really don't like it. I guess when you start adding other things it's not really grilled cheese anymore.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 8, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Good morning (technically it's still morning by a few minutes here).
> 
> Grilled cheese is great if you add some meat or vegetables, but if it's just the cheese I really don't like it. I guess when you start adding other things it's not really grilled cheese anymore.


w h a-

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020



Milky star said:


> Hentai good though


(no)
UH


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> stuff like The helpful Fox: Senko san


Then uh

Acchi Kocchi
Himouto! Umaru-chan
Maid Dragon
Tamako Market


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hentai good though


Go to the time out corner and think about your life


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Good morning (technically it's still morning by a few minutes here).
> 
> Grilled cheese is great if you add some meat or vegetables, but if it's just the cheese I really don't like it. I guess when you start adding other things it's not really grilled cheese anymore.


I love grilled cheese with turkey in it. We didn’t have any tho.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 8, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Then uh
> 
> Acchi Kocchi
> Himouto! Umaru-chan
> ...


I've heard about Maid Dragon, so I might watch that


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Damn, bad school  How is not more countries having free school lunches? And no it defo doesn't.


Well they do the free lunch now luckily. But I've graduated high school- and it doesn't taste like pizza I was disappointed


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> He thinks I should only have dyed the top instead of it all. Given I shave the back/sides to 3mm every 2-3 weeks it won't look like this long!


Nah you looks really handsome with all hair dyed, though go for what feels best for yourself


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> I've heard about Maid Dragon, so I might watch that



It's v good and enjoyable!!


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Well they do the free lunch now luckily. But I've graduated high school- and it doesn't taste like pizza I was disappointed


oh...
I'M NOT TRYING THAT


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Go to the time out corner and think about your life


;w; what life?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Well they do the free lunch now luckily. But I've graduated high school- and it doesn't taste like pizza I was disappointed


That's good. I mean here it's like the only proper meal some kids got and I felt really sorry during corona for those who had to stay at home eating nothing because poor parents. 

Yeah, no it doesn't. I enjoy both cheese and tomato soup but not together.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> That's good. I mean here it's like the only proper meal some kids got and I felt really sorry during corona for those who had to stay at home eating nothing because poor parents.
> 
> Yeah, no it doesn't. I enjoy both cheese and tomato soup but not together.


i mean
i would like cheese by itself rather then that


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 8, 2020)

Whenever they say something "tastes like pizza (or some other food you like)" they're probably lying to you. On what planet does a cheese sandwich dipped in tomato soup taste like pizza?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

yall are getting free food at school??? That's a thing??
Why don't we have that


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 8, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Whenever they say something "tastes like pizza (or some other food you like)" they're probably lying to you. On what planet does a cheese sandwich dipped in tomato soup taste like pizza?


I have no idea...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Whenever they say something "tastes like pizza (or some other food you like)" they're probably lying to you. On what planet does a cheese sandwich dipped in tomato soup taste like pizza?


Mars, idk. But yeah no that's not pizza tf


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

I hate grilled cheese sandwichs I can't enjoy them properly.


----------



## Chris (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Nah you looks really handsome with all hair dyed, though go for what feels best for yourself


I'd already bleached it all blond before I decided to go purple instead of white. Oh well I like it haha! And thank you!


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 8, 2020)

gtg
i have a writing class


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

All this grilled cheese talk made me hungry and all I have is rice cakes with me

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020

it is what it is


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

Mmmmmm


----------



## Chris (Aug 8, 2020)

I did a big dumb. 



Spoiler


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

Br uh


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

oof


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I did a big dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big oof


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

This is why I buy and download my games.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'd already bleached it all blond before I decided to go purple instead of white. Oh well I like it haha! And thank you!


Purple definitely suits you well  No problems!


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I did a big dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


F


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I did a big dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dangg ;; sorry.


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I did a big dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh no...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I did a big dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww oh no


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

Well-


----------



## Chris (Aug 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> This is why I buy and download my games.


It is cheaper to buy new releases physically here. I think I saved 20-25% on ACNH and would've got it early if it didn't get stuck somewhere in the delivery chain.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It is cheaper to buy new releases physically here. I think I saved 20-25% on ACNH and would've got it early if it didn't get stuck somewhere in the delivery chain.


Yeah, same. I got Spla2n on digital sale because it was kinda non-existent here (and sadly bit more expensive in general but hey ninty think 3 year old games are still worth full price lol) physical but I tend to prefer physical copies in general.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It is cheaper to buy new releases physically here. I think I saved 20-25% on ACNH and would've got it early if it didn't get stuck somewhere in the delivery chain.


Oh- well I was able to buy the download early. I'm just way too forgetful when it comes to game cards and the switch. I just keep smash in and download all my other games. Plus the cards are so tiny i'm bound to lose it.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh- well I was able to buy the download early. I'm just way too forgetful when it comes to game cards and the switch. I just keep smash in and download all my other games. Plus the cards are so tiny i'm bound to lose it.


I usually keep them in the Switch, or in their cases so not really an issue for me but yeah if you have a lot of physical I can see it.

I should really get a proper memory card (I reformatted a 3ds one for pictures for events purpose) though cause I want Taiko :c


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 8, 2020)

o o f


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> o o f


go back to class


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> go back to class


i am confuse


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> i am confuse


she's in writing class--


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> she's in writing class--


ahhh i see.

also if this thing could drop it would be nice sheeseh game.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> ahhh i see.
> 
> also if this thing could drop it would be nice sheeseh game.


Huh-


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Huh-


A quest that requires a very specific 1% drop weapon, I keep getting a scroll and/or axe drop I definitely don't need.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> A quest that requires a very specific 1% drop weapon, I keep getting a scroll and/or axe drop I definitely don't need.


ooooh-


----------



## Chris (Aug 8, 2020)

I keep all my games in a single case. 



Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> ooooh-


Yeah, AQW is known for having a lot of those things...part of their charm/curse I suppose 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> I keep all my games in a single case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oooh pretty   i want to get shield but i can't justify getting the game + the dlc's for that price...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I keep all my games in a single case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw this case that looked a pokemon gen 1 pokedex- almost bought it but I realized I only have 3 physical games


----------



## Chris (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Yeah, AQW is known for having a lot of those things...part of their charm/curse I suppose
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020
> 
> ...


I intend to buy the DLC eventually but the price is too high for my liking.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Yeah, AQW is known for having a lot of those things...part of their charm/curse I suppose
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020
> 
> ...


It's worth it. I loved Shield!! It's so..pretty..Plus anyone who can buy Splatoon 2 and it's Dlc can buy pokemon and it's dlc.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I intend to buy the DLC eventually but the prize is too high for my liking.


Yeah, kind of what I meant, the game+ dlc would be like 90-100 bucks for me right now digital and as much as I like Pokémon for most parts not worth it sicne I don't game on Switch a lot :c

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020



Milky star said:


> It's worth it. I loved Shield!! It's so..pretty..Plus anyone who can buy Splatoon 2 and it's Dlc can buy pokemon and it's dlc.


Splat was bit cheaper when on sale and I had a lot of enjoyment... I read up on sw/sh and I was like.. ehh but then I kinda want some Pokémon game still :C


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Good morning/afternoon!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Good evening  7.28 pm here.

Also..why are parents born in the 60s so damn judgemental... Like, the generation before them fought for everything and then it..went to this lol :/


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Yeah, kind of what I meant, the game+ dlc would be like 90-100 bucks for me right now digital and as much as I like Pokémon for most parts not worth it sicne I don't game on Switch a lot :c
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020
> 
> ...


The splat dlc was eh- I dislike tedious missions so I never finished it. I mean pokemon is pricey but idk my gamer nerd friends say dlc is pricey in general (talking to you mortal kombat.)

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020



sheilaa said:


> Good evening  7.28 pm here.
> 
> Also..why are parents born in the 60s so damn judgemental... Like, the generation before them fought for everything and then it..went to this lol :/


Huh??


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> The splat dlc was eh- I dislike tedious missions so I never finished it. I mean pokemon is pricey but idk my gamer nerd friends say dlc is pricey in general (talking to you mortal kombat.)
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020
> 
> ...


Yeah I never tried finishing Octoling stuff but hey some free gear I suppose.

Ahh just a random thought when we discussed parents earlier. My mom definitely is a double morale on that.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Yeah I never tried finishing Octoling stuff but hey some free gear I suppose.
> 
> Ahh just a random thought when we discussed parents earlier. My mom definitely is a double morale on that.


Oooh. Parents are weird,, sometimes.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oooh. Parents are weird,, sometimes.


Yeah, my mom is really... uh weird when it comes to me lol :/


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Yeah, my mom is really... uh weird when it comes to me lol :/


What do you mean??

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020

I need Vris to tell me if Let's go Eevee is a good game.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What do you mean??


Like she's alright with everyone else being/doing something, from buzzing their hair to coming out but when it's me she's really questionable all of a sudden :/ Like, uh I'm 28 turning 29 in december I think I can handle myself thanks lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Like she's alright with everyone else being/doing something, from buzzing their hair to coming out but when it's me she's really questionable all of a sudden :/ Like, uh I'm 28 turning 29 in december I think I can handle myself thanks lol


Oh- that's strange. Well do you boo. You're an adult so mamma's opinion don't matter


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh- that's strange. Well do you boo. You're an adult so mamma's opinion don't matter


Yeah it's like, I don't have to come out to you as bi( i think that's me more nowadays, no exclusions) if you're not gonna care lol :/ Also i do my hair as I want thank you.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Yeah it's like, I don't have to come out to you as bi( i think that's me more nowadays, no exclusions) if you're not gonna care lol :/ Also i do my hair as I want thank you.


I mean if you're bi then okay whatever lol and if you wanna shave your head or whatever then do it lol


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I mean if you're bi then okay whatever lol and if you wanna shave your head or whatever then do it lol


Exactly, it's like I definitely do include trans/nb etc. so I just told her, yeah I love/fancy people no matter their identification though I would not be able to be someone's personal therapist and stuff... Been dealing with that too much on a platonic and love level.

And yeah she got accepting of my hair after awhile but yeah I did get those literal cancer comments.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

Just be you lol


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Just be you lol


Yeah indeed. And sorry if it got dark but parents can be real jerk, like even my paternal grandma is more alright with **** lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Yeah indeed. And sorry if it got dark but parents can be real jerk, like even my paternal grandma is more alright with **** lol


Nah it's chill dude. You're fine.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Nah it's chill dude. You're fine.


Thank you ❤

On a lighter note this thing absolutely refuse to drop so I think I might do the slower way to get my stuff... sigh..


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Thank you ❤
> 
> On a lighter note this thing absolutely refuse to drop so I think I might do the slower way to get my stuff... sigh..


Aaah that sucks..are you playing a mmo rpgs, or something?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Aaah that sucks..are you playing a mmo rpgs, or something?


Yes, AdventureQuest Worlds. Might do the other quests for them or stuff tis gonna take all night


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Morning


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

Hello there


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

evenin'


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Yes, AdventureQuest Worlds. Might do the other quests for them or stuff tis gonna take all night


:00 sounds cool. I love any rpgs especially mmo rpgs.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020



Kurb said:


> Morning


Hi roach boy UvU


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> :00 sounds cool. I love any rpgs especially mmo rpgs.



yeah, i've been playing that for over 10 years so might be a bit hard to get into it these days.. though if you decide to play hit me up and i'll help


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Morning


Y’all’s woke me up in the middle of the night with your page 1000 party


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> yeah, i've been playing that for over 10 years so might be a bit hard to get into it these days.. though if you decide to play hit me up and i'll help


Is it a computer game?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Is it a computer game?


Yeah, it's on computer with a client, though I think you can still access browser version too.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all’s woke me up in the middle of the night with your page 1000 party


Sorry, we'll try not to crash any more rockets at 1AM. We'll crash them in the afternoon instead.


----------



## Chris (Aug 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I need Vris to tell me if Let's go Eevee is a good game.


It's not amazing. Shield is much better. 



sheilaa said:


> Like she's alright with everyone else being/doing something, from buzzing their hair to coming out but when it's me she's really questionable all of a sudden :/ Like, uh I'm 28 turning 29 in december I think I can handle myself thanks lol


A lot of people are okay with something if they think it is distant, but change their tune once it enters their private bubble.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

So I'm gonna sell my switch lite (I still have a normal one) and buy 3ds games instead because ive been playing that more. What games should I buy ??


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> :00 sounds cool. I love any rpgs especially mmo rpgs.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020
> 
> ...


how and when did i get the name roach boy
also,


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> A lot of people are okay with something if they think it is distant, but change their tune once it enters their private bubble.


Yeah, I've defo experienced that not only with parents...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Sorry, we'll try not to crash any more rockets at 1AM. We'll crash them in the afternoon instead.


Just...please not into Evwirt


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> how and when did i get the name roach boy
> also,
> View attachment 300215


When you had a pet roach-


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> When you had a pet roach-


i never told you guys about that

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Just...please not into Evwirt


We can’t make any promises.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> how and when did i get the name roach boy
> also,
> View attachment 300215


You befriended a roach you're roach boy now UvU


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i never told you guys about that
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020
> 
> ...


I saw the tell a lie thread : )


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> So I'm gonna sell my switch lite (I still have a normal one) and buy 3ds games instead because ive been playing that more. What games should I buy ??


Mario Kart 7
New Leaf, obviously if you don't have that
Pokémon Ultra Sun/Moon
Happy Home Designer

what I can think of now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i never told you guys about that
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020
> 
> ...


Why?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Also I'll say my mom has gay friends (so do I) and we both know trans people so yeah she's just like.. uh conservative overprotective about me like bruh


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> So I'm gonna sell my switch lite (I still have a normal one) and buy 3ds games instead because ive been playing that more. What games should I buy ??


Kid Icarus: Uprising is one of my favorite games and I'd highly recommend it if you enjoy shooters. The controls are a bit weird at first but they're fine once you get used to them.


----------



## Chris (Aug 8, 2020)

Spoiler: I am home and the bed might be haunted.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Also I'll say my mom has gay friends (so do I) and we both know trans people so yeah she's just like.. uh conservative overprotective about me like bruh


 Mom's be weird


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Kid Icarus: Uprising is one of my favorite games and I'd highly recommend it if you enjoy shooters. The controls are a bit weird at first but they're fine once you get used to them.


YESSS THIS I loved it so much <33 Good pick.

Also basically any 3ds FE game. Sure they might be cheesy story-wise but still good SRPG.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Spoiler: I am home and the bed might be haunted.


Gimme ur cat and covers


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I saw the tell a lie thread : )


i just saw him
he isn’t a pet


Vrisnem said:


> Spoiler: I am home and the bed might be haunted.


oh no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

What’s up my plane just landed


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Gimme ur cat and covers


SAME bruthurrrr...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> So I'm gonna sell my switch lite (I still have a normal one) and buy 3ds games instead because ive been playing that more. What games should I buy ??


If ya like Kirby, the 3DS is THE system for it. I’d suggest super star ultra (if ya can get it at a reasonable price), triple deluxe and planet Robobot, but there’s at LEAST 8 more that you can get to work at least on that system between the Eshop, DS and 3DS


----------



## Chris (Aug 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Gimme ur cat and covers


I had to move my cactus to the bathroom and shut the door. He kept trying to lick it.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

Hhhh I’m so sad
I’ve been set on getting a design from a closed species on insta
And so many ppl have dm’d me to ask about doing commissions/making customs for them

and all of them have said that my artstyle ‘isn’t what they’re looking for’ (aka im not good enough)
I get why but I’m still kinda bummed lmao
Is smth wrong with my portfolio???








						Portfolio
					

https://youtu.be/60KRJlUqO9c https://youtu.be/gpLsAdtzmMkhttps://youtu.be/2ChwPjF3h-c




					docs.google.com


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> If ya like Kirby, the 3DS is THE system for it. I’d suggest super star ultra (if ya can get it at a reasonable price), triple deluxe and planet Robobot, but there’s at LEAST 8 more that you can get to work at least on that system between the Eshop, DS and 3DS


Planet Robobot is life, though I recommend a New 3ds/New 2ds model for it cause the final boss is verrrrry laggy on some older systems.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

While I'm very disgusted with Kurb and his abomination of a pet I now get to call him Roach boy and act all innocent about it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i just saw him
> he isn’t a pet
> 
> oh no


_you still have him?_


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Hhhh I’m so sad
> I’ve been set on getting a design from a closed species on insta
> And so many ppl have dm’d me to ask about doing commissions/making customs for them
> 
> ...


Heck, no you're real good and I love your psychedelic backgrounds... I just think people have too high standards these days


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I had to move my cactus to the bathroom and shut the door. He kept trying to lick it.


Prickly lolipop


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Heck, no you're real good and I love your psychedelic backgrounds... I just think people have too high standards these days


Aww Tysm  I love doing those backgrounds  and so it makes me super happy that you noticed that


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Hhhh I’m so sad
> I’ve been set on getting a design from a closed species on insta
> And so many ppl have dm’d me to ask about doing commissions/making customs for them
> 
> ...


Bruh your art is great
They have 0 taste


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Aww Tysm  I love doing those backgrounds and so it makes me super happy that you noticed that


Heh, yeah I love psychedelic art/tiedye etc. so no problems ❤ You're definitely good so don't let yourself down


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _you still have him?_


no he’s gone somewhere


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> no he’s gone somewhere


_I-_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

_*My sister needs to quit flexing on her 4k reads on her stupid country humans watt pad story she knows my novel is only at a 163 reads. *_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020



Kurb said:


> no he’s gone somewhere


You're a disgusting human


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I-_





Milky star said:


> _*My sister needs to quit flexing on her 4k reads on her stupid country humans watt pad story she knows my novel is only at a 163 reads. *_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020
> 
> ...


Be quiet you two


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Be quiet you two


no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> no he’s gone somewhere


Rip roaches are the best


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Be quiet you two


Shush roach boy


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Rip roaches are the best


what


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

Disgusting humans


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Hhhh I’m so sad
> I’ve been set on getting a design from a closed species on insta
> And so many ppl have dm’d me to ask about doing commissions/making customs for them
> 
> ...


I think your art is great! 
Also, what currency do you take for commissions?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020



ohare01 said:


> what


Just tame them you’ll love em


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I think your art is great!
> Also, what currency do you take for commissions?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020
> ...


no


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Rip roaches are the best


what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no


Roaches like good music and bedrooms in Costa Rica


----------



## Chris (Aug 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Spoiler: I am home and the bed might be haunted.


Found the source of the lump in the bed:


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Bruh your art is great
> They have 0 taste





sheilaa said:


> Heh, yeah I love psychedelic art/tiedye etc. so no problems ❤ You're definitely good so don't let yourself down





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I think your art is great!
> Also, what currency do you take for commissions?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020
> ...


Ty guys that makes me feel way better  i actually just got a MYO for the closed species for participating in something so that’s good

Also FrogSlime I would take Tbt or basically anything lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Man I keep listening to this **** song but it's so bad it's good


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Ty guys that makes me feel way better ❤ i actually just got a MYO for the closed species for participating in something so that’s good
> 
> Also FrogSlime I would take Tbt or basically anything lmao


Aight I might commission when I have enough


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Aight I might commission when I have enough


Cool tysm!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Roaches like good music and bedrooms in Costa Rica


no
even if I did like them my mom would kill me if I tried to have one as a pet LMAO she hates them so much


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Also ugh I'll do the other way to get that one component I guess, that weapon thing refuse to drop today


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Found the source of the lump in the bed:


Tortoiseshells are such beautiful cats.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

just realized how powerful this guy can be


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Tortoiseshells are such beautiful cats.


anything tortoise is god


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 300223
> just realized how powerful this guy can be


Seastar’s characters need that


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Seastar’s characters need that


_they already have  that_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Wait 


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Seastar’s characters need that


I read that wrong


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

hmmmm wish i had another vinho verde bottle its so goooood


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wait
> 
> I read that wrong


I Leon quoted myself. Good job.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

Wh

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Btw Enxssi you have affected my humor
> Heck in a private chat last night I said "kurb is science man"
> what have you done





Milky star said:


> Wh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 8, 2020)

Hey guys Imma be a bit more inactive, playing persona 5


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Hey guys Imma be a bit more inactive, playing persona 5


ayyy enjoy <3 meanwhile im still trying to get this drop ugh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

I should check to see if Douglas responded to my comment


----------



## Chris (Aug 8, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Tortoiseshells are such beautiful cats.


They are! I've two of them. That's Mikki (Muffin). Her sister Cakehole* is currently trying to topple a stack of cushions. 

_*name reserved for when she's being annoying aka right now_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> They are! I've two of them. That's Mikki (Muffin). Her sister Cakehole* is currently trying to topple a stack of cushions.
> 
> _*name reserved for when she's being annoying aka right now_


Okay this is cute


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> They are! I've two of them. That's Mikki (Muffin). Her sister Cakehole* is currently trying to topple a stack of cushions.
> 
> _*name reserved for when she's being annoying aka right now_


Hehehe I call my dog a stinky man whether he’s good or bad.
Actually, we have a whole system for how good he is. It goes as follows: good boy, good enough boy, naughty boy and bad dog. Most of the time he’s at good enough boy.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Okay this is cute


agree ❤


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Wh
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020


N O


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> N O


Yes peasant


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 8, 2020)

I call my cat Explorer when she doesn't respond, after Internet Explorer which is famous for its slow response times.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yes peasant


N O


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> N O


Yes.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I call my cat Explorer when she doesn't respond, after Internet Explorer which is famous for its slow response times.


lmao wonder if anyone's pet is edge enough ahaha


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> lmao wonder if anyone's pet is edge enough ahaha


I’d say my dachshund is one of those super jumpy anti-malware software with how much he barks at people


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> also where is seastar


....I was sleeping.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....I was sleeping.


And radioactive


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)

Oh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Fun fact Radioactive w


Kurb said:


> And radioactive


as originally written for a Spider-Man musical


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Fun fact Radioactive w
> 
> as originally written for a Spider-Man musical


So you’re saying the word was invented for a spider man musical?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> So you’re saying the word was invented for a spider man musical?


I think it's a song. And that's coming from someone who barely knows normal songs.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’d say my dachshund is one of those super jumpy anti-malware software with how much he barks at people


hahaha fair enough


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I think it's a song. And that's coming from someone who barely knows normal songs.


Radioactive is a term that originated from Marie Curie, who died before SpiderMan came out


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> So you’re saying the word was invented for a spider man musical?


Yes
That is exactly what I’m saying


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yes
> That is exactly what I’m saying





Kurb said:


> Radioactive is a term that originated from Marie Curie, who died before SpiderMan came out


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Radioactive is a term that originated from Marie Curie, who died before SpiderMan came out


False


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 300240


No Spider-Man invented it
That’s why he’s so amazing

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020

I have proof


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> No Spider-Man invented it
> That’s why he’s so amazing
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020
> ...


yall gullible


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> yall gullible


I’m not


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> yall gullible


He’s looking down at a beaker and inventing the word “radioactive.”
The word “amazing” is like Dr., except better and cooler.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> He’s looking down at a beaker and inventing the word “radioactive.”
> The word “amazing” is like Dr., except better and cooler.


What is even going on?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

spiderman aint even lookin radioactive..peeps lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

The gashes on his chest show his previous failed attempts to invent the word.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What is even going on?


I don’t even know


----------



## Chris (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Radioactive is a term that originated from Marie Curie, who died before SpiderMan came out


It's a shame when your own discovery kills you. Joys of being a scientist.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It's a shame when your own discovery kills you. Joys of being a scientist.


Marie Curie also discovered Polonium, one of the most radioactive materials on earth,
She was dead as soon as she picked up that chem degree.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 8, 2020)

Just checking in what's happening here


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Did I break Kurb yet


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Just checking in what's happening here


Chaos about radioactivity


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Did I break Kurb yet


It’s paining me but not breaking me


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Her story is very interesting though... wasn't she the only woman to get Nobel Prize twice (although once together with her hubby)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Didn’t you know the song Radioactive by Imagine Dragons was originally for a Spider-Man musical?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 8, 2020)

okay wtf happened to my gifs


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Didn’t you know the song Radioactive by Imagine Dragons was originally for a Spider-Man musical?


No I hardly know that band so lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 8, 2020)

Uhhh frogslime...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Didn’t you know the song Radioactive by Imagine Dragons was originally for a Spider-Man musical?


It hurts to wake up in the morning


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Uhhh frogslime...


Lmao yeah?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

wow this monster really hates me tho


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

anyone up for a friendly match of Tennis on the Game Boy?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 8, 2020)

wow thanks apple news


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 300244
> wow thanks apple news


Ah yes let's just tell you the worst news ever but DONT PANIC uwu


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Lmao yeah?


I was gonna say your gifs disappeared but it's my buggy internet


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 300244
> wow thanks apple news


Lol wtf..

also my thing dropped... eventually...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> anyone up for a friendly match of Tennis on the Game Boy?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> your gifs disappeared


I only read that and I panicked


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ah yes let's just tell you the worst news ever but DONT PANIC uwu


“Breaking news: we’re all doomed. But first, let’s talk about fitness”


----------



## Chris (Aug 8, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 300244
> wow thanks apple news


It's true: it won't disappear. But its impact can and will be minimised. There are many other viruses that were once great killers that through advancements in science no longer pose much threat. This one will be the same given enough time.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

Bro’s.... 
Idk im just bored rn..
I wanna have bubble tea


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It's true: it won't disappear. But its impact can and will be minimised. There are many other viruses that were once great killers that through advancements in science no longer pose much threat. This one will be the same given enough time.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> “Breaking news: we’re all doomed. But first, let’s talk about fitness”


I'm actually a bit worried about it now though, haha..


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Bro’s....
> Idk im just bored rn..
> I wanna have bubble tea


Hey do you wanna hear a fact about Spider-Man?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 300246


Who cares ima do it anyway >>


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hey do you wanna hear a fact about Spider-Man?


does it have to do with bubble tea


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 300246


It's not can confirm


----------



## Chris (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 300246


I'm assuming this is linked to haemorrhoids?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> does it have to do with bubble tea


No but it has to do with Spider-Man


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> No but it has to do with Spider-Man


ok sure


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 300246


Ah yes the news everyone needed


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 300246


*WHAT?! You’re telling me that crapping while playing Tetris isn’t healthy?!*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> ok sure


Uhhh hold on I lost it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *WHAT?! You’re telling me that ****ting while playing Tetris isn’t healthy?!*


_did Enxssi just do a swear? Find out next time on tbt_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> ok sure


His webs shoot faster than bullets


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm assuming this is linked to haemorrhoids?


Put this quote on my grave



(Yes that article was there, no this isn’t the Onion)


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Put this quote on my grave
> View attachment 300248
> (Yes that article was there, no this isn’t the Onion)





_what_


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

honestly i play games in the bathroom/wc all the time...

also who tf came up with the name restroom for a toilet/bathroom its not like u sleep in there orrrrr lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Put this quote on my grave
> View attachment 300248
> (Yes that article was there, no this isn’t the Onion)


What the snick snack paddy whack sack backpack biofeedback quarterback was that I just read.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 8, 2020)

This is the best news ever


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> honestly i play games in the bathroom/wc all the time...
> 
> also who tf came up with the name restroom for a toilet/bathroom its not like u sleep in there orrrrr lol


_what? You don’t take a nap in your bathtub? _


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

_stop doing blank posts or Vrisnem will come get you_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _stop doing blank posts or Vrisnem will come get you_


_HDGDJSVDUGRVRVRHFBFV I FORGOT PLS SPARE ME VRISNEM_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 8, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> _HDGDJSVDUGRVRVRHFBFV I FORGOT PLS SPARE ME VRISNEM_


_it’s too late_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> _HDGDJSVDUGRVRVRHFBFV I FORGOT PLS SPARE ME VRISNEM_


_you will face certain doom_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Y’all’s using Vris as the boogie man


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _what? You don’t take a nap in your bathtub? _


actually no lo. thatd be dangerous


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Look, politics!
*stock laugh track*


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _it’s too late_





ohare01 said:


> _you will face certain doom_


_oh no_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> actually no lo. thatd be dangerous


Not even with water, just a blanket, pillow, and my headboard.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

*sad trumpet*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 300252
> *sad trumpet*


Tsk tsk
That’s a habit you gotta break fellow dweller


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

I guess Vris WAS the boogie man. I think that comes with being the mod


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 300252
> *sad trumpet*


Told ya


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

:”(


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

*inaudible bass boosting*


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Not even with water, just a blanket, pillow, and my headboard.


..yes ... you could drown


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *inaudible bass boosting*


I don’t like it when cars do that


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> ..yes ... you could drown


_with no water?
Nani tf_


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _with no water?
> Nani tf_


oh you meant like sleeping in the bathtub?? also no too uncomfy for me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _with no water?
> Nani tf_


_is someone gonna waterboard me?_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _is someone gonna waterboard me?_


_yes_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _yes_


Reassuring


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Reassuring


I didn't know what it was and I just looked it up and NONONONONONONONONONONONONO


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I didn't know what it was and I just looked it up and NONONONONONONONONONONONONO


Yea y’all’s might’ve wanted to know the definition


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I didn't know what it was and I just looked it up and NONONONONONONONONONONONONO


Yeah it’s traumatizing
Once I saw dad praising his daughter for doing it to a doll /:


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea y’all’s might’ve wanted to know the definition


Note to self, look up definitions

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yeah it’s traumatizing
> Once I saw dad praising his daughter for doing it to a doll /:


What the h e c k


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

This just in: Local Jotaro Stan wants to game end me? More at 11.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 300254


Uh-

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> This just in: Local Jotaro Stan wants to game end me? More at 11.


no I don't I didn't know the definition forgive me please


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

pokemon pinball ruby and sapphire for the game boy advance published by nintendo


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> pokemon pinball ruby and sapphire for the game boy advance published by nintendo


Thanks Kurb


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Uh-
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020
> 
> ...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> pokemon pinball ruby and sapphire for the game boy advance published by nintendo


Very random but I have this game


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 300255


yes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Very random but I have this game


I only have the remake


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I only have the remake


I meant the pinball game but yes, I have those too.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 8, 2020)

Basement dweller starter pack

Skeletons
_*R ë d*_
Waterboarding 
Kamikaze astronauts


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

What’s that song that goes like do DO dodo do do do do do do do doOo
There was a meme where it became increasingly verbose?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Basement dweller starter pack
> 
> Skeletons
> _*R ë d*_
> ...


And more!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Basement dweller starter pack
> 
> Skeletons
> _*R ë d*_
> ...


Evwirt


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

How did we get to 1k pages in a month
This is sad


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> And more!


Yes yes you can’t forget the

Gun crazy cat man
_Sq ï d_
Feral wild children
Jotaro and kpop simp
Frog king
Josuke simp


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Here you go, some music from the game.


Spoiler


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Yes yes you can’t forget the
> 
> Gun crazy cat man
> _Sq ï d_
> ...


_shut I am not a Jotaro simp totally_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Yes yes you can’t forget the
> 
> Gun crazy cat man
> _Sq ï d_
> ...


Also gun crazy cat man lmfao


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> What’s that song that goes like do DO dodo do do do do do do do doOo
> There was a meme where it became increasingly verbose?


this is urgent


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> this is urgent


Idek


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Rip that song will forever play on repeat in my head


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

finally done for today with that quest gnighty everyone


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _shut I am not a Jotaro simp totally_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020
> 
> ...


_Hey i didn’t specifically say who but the fact you responded-_

Also the mod nanny
Free of charge gas with a density lesser than that of air 
2D momma

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Rip that song will forever play on repeat in my head


_Shawdy’s like a melody-_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Hey i didn’t specifically say who but the fact you responded-_
> 
> Also the mod nanny
> Free of charge gas with a density lesser than that of air
> 2D momma


frick


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 8, 2020)

Also Milky burning ball of gas in space

Is that everyone?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Also Milky burning ball of gas in space
> 
> Is that everyone?


Rosie977? Clockwise?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Rosie977? Clockwise?


Taiga
Mystery person


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Oh and it's Rosie's birthday today!


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Oh and it's Rosie's birthday today!


@Rosie977 HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Also Milky burning ball of gas in space
> 
> Is that everyone?


My man Douglas


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> My man Douglas


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> My man Douglas


Dug glass


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> My man Douglas


I love your title lmfao


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I love your title lmfao


Why thank you


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Hey, is there any pizza left? I'm starving...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hey, is there any pizza left? I'm starving...


Uh idk check the fridge

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020

Do we have a fridge


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

I got a pizza delivered to Evwirt!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Yeah, I'll just... go find something to eat...


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 8, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> @Rosie977 HAPPY BIRTHDAY


what was I summo- oh!
Thanks Josuke!! : D


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> what was I summo- oh!
> Thanks Josuke!! : D


Yea happy birthday!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> what was I summo- oh!
> Thanks Josuke!! : D


Another year closer to immortality!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> what was I summo- oh!
> Thanks Josuke!! : D


Happy birthday again :3


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea happy birthday!





ohare01 said:


> Happy birthday again :3


And thanks again! :3


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Another year closer to immortality!


Oh yay should I be worried


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 8, 2020)

Statistically we’re already immortal since nothings managed to kill us yet


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Statistically we’re already immortal since nothings managed to kill us yet


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> And thanks again! :3
> 
> Oh yay should I be worried


*We’re all immortal down here, Rosie.*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *We’re all immortal down here, Rosie.*


That's why the basement is the best place to beeee~


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 8, 2020)

If i die i at least want to be isekai’d

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *We’re all immortal down here, Rosie.*





ohare01 said:


> That's why the basement is the best place to beeee~


The Basement jingle


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> If i die i at least want to be isekai’d
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020
> 
> ...


*Gets isekai’d to SAO*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> If i die i at least want to be isekai’d


no


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 8, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> If i die i at least want to be isekai’d
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020
> 
> ...


^^^^^^

*sees truck* ohohohoho


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *Gets isekai’d to SAO*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

What is going on this time?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Hello yes I’d like to be transported to a very sparkly prison that’ll blind you in seconds?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Josuke you're not dying on my watch-


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What is going on this time?


As we all come to the recognition we’re immortal while discussing Rosie’s birthday, I’m isekai’d into Sword Art Online

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Josuke you're not dying on my watch-


_Fine and neither are you nyohoho_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

I wanna be isekai’d into star wars


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Sure, we may be immortal, but are we invincible?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *Gets isekai’d to SAO*


i see this as an absolute win

an isekai is an isekai after all


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> i see this as an absolute win
> 
> an isekai is an isekai after all


Wait till season 2 rolls around


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Fine and neither are you nyohoho_


Fine by me uwu



Lothitine said:


> I wanna be isekai’d into star wars


Part of me wants to be isekai'd into undertale


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Okay... and I'm still here after a lab explosion. _*Everything is totally normal.*_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Fine by me uwu
> 
> 
> Part of me wants to be isekai'd into undertale


_Not on my watch muhaha_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Part of me wants to be isekai'd into undertale


I think that Undertale is technically an isekai already if u think about it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

If only I could spawn in my desired universe


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> If only I could spawn in my desired universe


relatable


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Not on my watch muhaha_


what's isekai'd mean?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020



Lothitine said:


> I think that Undertale is technically an isekai already if u think about it


:0


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what's isekai'd mean?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020
> 
> ...


*everyone is typing*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what's isekai'd mean?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020
> 
> ...


I think isekai means other world in Japanese?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I think isekai means other world in Japanese?


That doesn't help explain it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 8, 2020)

What's happenin


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

Basically an anime where someone’s transported to another world

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020

Generally a magic world


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 8, 2020)

Uh bye again


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Basically an anime where someone’s transported to another world
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020
> 
> Generally a magic world


Undertale here I come


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 8, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> relatable


Minecraft


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> That doesn't help explain it


An isekai is a trope/genre where the MC gets transported into a different universe.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What's happenin


Just the usual... Kurb tried to kill me but I'm back...
Also, The Basement is being its weird usual self.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 8, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What's happenin


Ya know, the usual.
Planning our deaths and which truck it'll be


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

How would being in undertale even be
Probably dangerous if you're a human..


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Hello, yes, I’d like to make a change of plans. Can I be transported to my AC island?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hello, yes, I’d like to make a change of plans. Can I be transported to my AC island?


Omg yes


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hello, yes, I’d like to make a change of plans. Can I be transported to my AC island?


^^


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 8, 2020)

Low key wouldn’t mind living in Minecraft ngl


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 8, 2020)

I have to go too. See ya later


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Low key wouldn’t mind living in Minecraft ngl


_but can you take me with you?_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Low key wouldn’t mind living in Minecraft ngl


Yeah,, but like,, monsters


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Low key wouldn’t mind living in Minecraft ngl


Do you tend to stay up late? Better watch out for the phantoms.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hello, yes, I’d like to make a change of plans. Can I be transported to my AC island?


I shall beg K.K. Slider to sing Splattack just like he did at that Splatoon concert.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _but can you take me with you?_


_yes uwu_


Lothitine said:


> Yeah,, but like,, monsters


That’s the cool part


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Do you tend to stay up late? Better watch out for the phantoms.


Wouldn’t be allowed to stay up until 2 am anymore lmao


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _yes uwu_
> 
> That’s the cool part


You have to protect me from the monsters or I'm not coming


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Do you tend to stay up late? Better watch out for the phantoms.


No no no, phantoms only appear if you don’t sleep in 3 days and as it stands i’m not an insomniac yet


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Staying up till 6 am and sleeping till 1. I rule the phantoms.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Staying up till 6 am and sleeping till 1. I rule the phantoms.


_that's not healthy_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 8, 2020)

Uh anyone play persona 5?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Uh anyone play persona 5?


Sorry but I'm not mature 17+


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _that's not healthy_


Oven bee green lately


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _that's not healthy_


Reading that made me feel sick...
Guess what I had for breakfast that I shouldn't have?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oven bee green lately


What


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Uh anyone play persona 5?


No,, but, I play smash so,, I’ve played joker before B)


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Reading that made me feel sick...
> Guess what I had for breakfast that I shouldn't have?


Chocolate?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What


I’ve been getting better lately lmao


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Chocolate?


Yeah...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I’ve been getting better lately lmao


Ohh alright lmao


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 8, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> No,, but, I play smash so,, I’ve played joker before B)


wOw yOuR a bAbY bLoOd iS cEnSoReD tHeRe


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Yeah...


_I don't even have breakfast_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I don't even have breakfast_


y same


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> wOw yOuR a bAbY bLoOd iS cEnSoReD tHeRe


.....I play Smash too.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .....I play Smash too.


it was sarcasm and trying to look "kewl"


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

I can't play smash because lame parents


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I can't play smash because lame parents


wHaT


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I can't play smash because lame parents


Aw rip


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Aw rip


:C 

Now I feel bad


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> wHaT


They think it's bad or some crap
They literally used to play it with me wtf changed


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> They think it's bad or some crap
> They literally used to play it with me wtf changed


That’s odd /:


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> They think it's bad or some crap
> They literally used to play it with me wtf changed


Awww
It’s literally the most kid friendly fighting game lmao


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> They think it's bad or some crap
> They literally used to play it with me wtf changed


???????

Bruh ask them

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020



Lothitine said:


> Awww
> It’s literally the most kid friendly fighting game lmao


I prefer other fighting games personally tho


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Awww
> It’s literally the most kid friendly fighting game lmao


Ikr? Wtf
Maybe because of Pokemon or bayonetta or something but you can avoid them ??


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Awww
> It’s literally the most kid friendly fighting game lmao


Hmm... that's probably why I like it... 
No wait, it's also the Nintendo crossover part.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ikr? Wtf
> Maybe because of Pokemon or bayonetta or something but you can avoid them ??


Wha
Pokemon was in the older games too


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Wha
> Pokemon was in the older games too


Yeah idk man


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm... that's probably why I like it...
> No wait, it's also the Nintendo crossover part.


I’m still hoping for Octoling or Jibanyan  but i know they won’t


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Gotta board the plane see ya later amigos


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yeah idk man


Aaaaasaa


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I’m still hoping for Octoling or Jibanyan  but i know they won’t


Jibanyan  I love yo-kai watch man I wish I could play


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 8, 2020)

HOLY **** SOMEONE COMMIT SUICIDE IN PERSONA


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> HOLY **** SOMEONE COMMIT SUICIDE IN PERSONA


Holy crap-


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Jibanyan  I love yo-kai watch man I wish I could play


I can say Yo-kai Watch is _very_ Japanese.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I can say Yo-kai Watch is _very_ Japanese.


I know I watched a play through
My parents probably will hate it so I haven't showed them or asked about it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Holy crap-


OH MY GOD


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> OH MY GOD


Tf man


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 8, 2020)

NOOO

SHIHO NOOOOOO 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020

SHE JUMPED OFF THE SCHOOL


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> NOOO
> 
> SHIHO NOOOOOO
> 
> ...


Gosh dang


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> HOLY **** SOMEONE COMMIT SUICIDE IN PERSONA


Omg I didn’t see the persona part at first I-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 8, 2020)

NO BUT STILL NOOOOOOO


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

Rip


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 8, 2020)

OH MY GOD

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020

TIME TO MURDER THE ***** THAT CAUSED IT


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Well, this is depressing...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 8, 2020)

Oh god

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020

Violence is gonna ensue~~


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Y'all over here playing games with suicide in it and I'm just playing Tomodachi life-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Y'all over here playing games with suicide in it and I'm just playing Tomodachi life-


aaand we're gonna get expelled by the teacher


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> aaand we're gonna get expelled by the teacher


Wowie

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020

Man I wanna get miitopia it looks fun
But my parents probably wouldn't like it bc of the witch thing- but you can avoid it- but I'm still scared to ask


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Uh... enjoy? I hope...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 8, 2020)

we need supplies for the palace and I don't have any money I don't think

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020

*rambles*

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020

I killed the chat

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020

why does this cat have a girl name


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> we need supplies for the palace and I don't have any money I don't think
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020
> 
> ...


New obsession confirmed


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> New obsession confirmed


My grandma just called jokers outfit a skirt 

also probably


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

I’m just here lurking after taking a refreshing waterfall shower


----------



## Antonio (Aug 8, 2020)

2nd airplane, about to aboard.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> why does this cat have a girl name


Morgana?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Morgana?


Yeah it seems more like a feminine name to me

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020

Maybe it's because I speak Spanish and I'm used to names ending with a being feminine usually


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

If anyone's wondering, I only know a few things about Persona 5 because of Smash.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> If anyone's wondering, I only know a few things about Persona 5 because of Smash.


k
Hmm okay


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

What did i walk into? I was just practicing Granary rollout


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> What did i walk into? I was just practicing Granary rollout


You walked into Persona 5 spoilers


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You walked into Persona 5 spoilers


NO NOONOONONONKNOKNKNIOJUNDDD


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> NO NOONOONONONKNOKNKNIOJUNDDD


Rip


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

I’m eating an everything bagel


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m eating an everything bagel


Knowing you that scares me


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Knowing you that scares me


:3


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> :3


Do I want to know what's on there


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Do I want to know what's on there



Probably not, don't ask


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

...oh god what was that


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Do I want to know what's on there


Yes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yes


What is it-


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What is it-



Oh my god


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What is it-


Poppy seeds, sesame seeds, sunflower seeds, onions and topped with plain cream cheese!



Also, from ANOTHER cursed fairy tale (this one has a deer!) that’s supposed to be water. Cuz that’s how physics works


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Poppy seeds, sesame seeds, sunflower seeds, onions and topped with plain cream cheese!
> View attachment 300285Also, from ANOTHER cursed fairy tale (this one has a deer!) that’s supposed to be water. Cuz that’s how physics works


Besides the onions it doesn't sound too bad


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Poppy seeds, sesame seeds, sunflower seeds, onions and topped with plain cream cheese!


Sounds like it would be good to make a BLT sandwich out of. And now I want one...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

I will pay you 17 tbt if you know what this is from


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Okay, I will still be here for just another hour....
Don't blow me up again


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Sounds like it would be good to make a BLT sandwich out of. And now I want one...


That sounds like something my mom would come up with. I love it.


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 300287
> I will pay you 17 tbt if you know what this is from



Hitman?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

FreeHelium’s back


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

@FreeHelium where have you been


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 8, 2020)

in a well


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> in a well


No really like what the frick happened man


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> FreeHelium’s back



poggers


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

....Are you okay?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....Are you okay?


poggers


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> in a well


I missed you
I was worried..


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> No really like what the frick happened man


it was a rough night last night


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> it was a rough night last night


Oh :c


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> it was a rough night last night


WHAT HAPPENED


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> it was a rough night last night


I hope everything is alright right now


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> WHAT HAPPENED


just sunk into a well. didnt feel like doing anything anymore, barely slept.
just fun things


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

....You mean depression?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

Hi guys!!
I think someone is going to commission me finally.. Ive been so annoyed all day dhbsgehdhd
I’m glad people reached out to me,, but it’s rlly draining when they just don’t end up thinking my art is good enough


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Hi guys!!
> I think someone is going to commission me finally.. Ive been so annoyed all day dhbsgehdhd
> I’m glad people reached out to me,, but it’s rlly draining when they just don’t end up thinking my art is good enough


Congratulations!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

I think I'll be getting off soon...
I have plans for uh... K.K. Slider and some cartoons.
...So yeah.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Congratulations!


heheheuvxbdjdhsvsbxff Nvm theyve ghosted me

WAIT THEYRE BACK  pls sayyes pls say yes pls


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

I'm back


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Weirdly, I am falling asleep while waiting for 6 PM...


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Falling asleep?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

..
they havent opened it yet..
im waiting anxiously lmaoo


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Falling asleep?


It's probably from boredom. I don't know...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Well...the stuff we WERE going to have for dinner was frozen so we’re having good ol’ Sbubby instead


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> ..
> they havent opened it yet..
> im waiting anxiously lmaoo


If I get this commission I’m buying myself some bubble tea 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Well...the stuff we WERE going to have for dinner was frozen so we’re having good ol’ Sbubby instead


Sounds cool


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Hmmm dinner


----------



## Chris (Aug 8, 2020)

Pouring a glass of wine. @Mick @sheilaa where are my legal adults.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Pouring a glass of wine. @Mick @sheilaa where are my legal adults.


*Not here*

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020

I bought pizza earlier so I’m probably just going to snack for dinner


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Pouring a glass of wine. @Mick @sheilaa where are my legal adults.


I actually don't drink.


----------



## Chris (Aug 8, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *Not here*


I'm lonely. Mr Spaceman @Mick  please come pick me up in your rocket ship and fly me to the moon.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I actually don't drink.


I keep forgetting you’re an adult tbh (no offense)


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 8, 2020)

i feel that


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Well, I have to go now. I'll be back later.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

byebye seastar


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

How many is active here...


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Pouring a glass of wine. @Mick @sheilaa where are my legal adults.



Currently in the ACNH pattern tool. I'll see if I can get that spaceship going though <3


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

Aw I’m gonna have to unfollow someone..
They just posted anti-abortion stuff awww...

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020

And they seemed so cool..


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm lonely. Mr Spaceman @Mick  please come pick me up in your rocket ship and fly me to the moon.


I can take you to the forest if you need a wild child to take you somewhere

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020



Mick said:


> Currently in the ACNH pattern tool. I'll see if I can get that spaceship going though <3


Oh hai Vris needs a ride


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Hmmm...


----------



## Chris (Aug 8, 2020)

Mick said:


> Currently in the ACNH pattern tool. I'll see if I can get that spaceship going though <3


Yes, spaceship ride please!


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

I’m still waiting for a reply from the potential commissioner hahgsHherhjeh wish me luckkkk


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I can take you to the forest if you need a wild child to take you somewhere
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020
> 
> ...



I'm on it



Vrisnem said:


> Yes, spaceship ride please!



Fair warning though, launches are expensive & we gotta save on weight. What I'm saying is, we have to leave the tea and the wine behind


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

Mick said:


> I'm on it
> 
> 
> 
> Fair warning though, launches are expensive & we gotta save on weight. What I'm saying is, we have to leave the tea and the wine behind


or leave the fuel behind


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Mick said:


> I'm on it
> 
> 
> 
> Fair warning though, launches are expensive & we gotta save on weight. What I'm saying is, we have to leave the tea and the wine behind


I wish I could go but I can’t stand being a deer


----------



## Chris (Aug 8, 2020)

Mick said:


> I'm on it
> 
> 
> 
> Fair warning though, launches are expensive & we gotta save on weight. What I'm saying is, we have to leave the tea and the wine behind


What am I supposed to do without a drink in my hand? I've got to hold something!


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I’m still waiting for a reply from the potential commissioner hahgsHherhjeh wish me luckkkk



Good luck! 



Lothitine said:


> or leave the fuel behind



But then we won't have enough fuel?


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 8, 2020)

Mick said:


> Fair warning though, launches are expensive & we gotta save on weight. What I'm saying is, we have to leave the tea and the wine behind


Wait, leave the tea behind? I'm sorry, I will not stand for this.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Wait, leave the tea behind? I'm sorry, I will not stand for this.


I’ll take care of all the tea while y’all’s are on a trip


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> What am I supposed to do without a drink in my hand? I've got to hold something!



You hold the control sticks? That's what I usually do.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Y’all’s get to eat cool stuff like astronaut ice cream


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 8, 2020)

So are we becoming space pirates now?


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> So are we becoming space pirates now?



Always have been


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> So are we becoming space pirates now?


I’m not unless I can be a space pirate deer


----------



## Chris (Aug 8, 2020)

Mick said:


> You hold the control sticks? That's what I usually do.


Such a careful spaceship driver!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Yes, spaceship ride please!


I’m _*right here, dude.*_


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 8, 2020)

Hmm, if we're going to space my fire powers will be a lot harder to control...


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Such a careful spaceship driver!



Pretty sure they don't even do anything but I like to pretend  



Kurb said:


> I’m _*right here,*_



Unmanned missiles have nothing to do with space tourism though


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

I just kept an old tab again and this showed up



Said later today

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020

Also might be temporarily changing my icon since it looks nice


----------



## Chris (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’m _*right here,*_


I can only have one man-crush at a time ok.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Mick said:


> Pretty sure they don't even do anything but I like to pretend
> 
> 
> 
> Unmanned missiles have nothing to do with space tourism though


We can make it into a normal space cruiser
Jebediah will be delighted


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> We can make it into a normal space cruiser
> Jebediah will be delighted



Maybe focus on making the rockets safe and get them flying in the right direction first...


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

No bubble tea for loth...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Mick said:


> Maybe focus on making the rockets safe and get them flying in the right direction first...


....we dont talk about that


----------



## Mairmalade (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ....we dont talk about that


Flying backwards is the new space norm.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Mairmalade said:


> Flying backwards is the new space norm.


Hai! I finally got my favorite picture from my DSLR up on this site (it took a lot of trimming though)! Would you like to see it?


----------



## Mairmalade (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hai! I finally got my favorite picture from my DSLR up on this site (it took a lot of trimming though)! Would you like to see it?


Uhmmm...what kind of question is that? _Of course_ I want to see it!  Excited!


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

@Kurb Why is that there


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Mairmalade said:


> Uhmmm...what kind of question is that? _Of course_ I want to see it!  Excited!




Here it is! I was sooo lucky to get this shot of behind a waterfall (there’s a small cave behind it.)


----------



## Mairmalade (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Here it is! I was sooo lucky to get this shot of behind a waterfall (there’s a small cave behind it.)


Ahhh it looks so pretty! Looks like a fun spot to explore too.  ❤  Great shot!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Mairmalade said:


> Flying backwards is the new space norm.


Prograde for life


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> No bubble tea for loth...


or maybe ill just treat myself anyway


----------



## Antonio (Aug 8, 2020)

Antonio said:


> 2nd airplane, about to aboard.
> 
> Stay safe everyone


I am a survivor, I'm not gonna give up.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020

Welcome @Mairmalade


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> or maybe ill just treat myself anyway


I just spent 15 dollars on a gift for my sister tho

idfk if its even worth it
I’ve only had bubble tea once and I didn’t even like it


----------



## Antonio (Aug 8, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I just spent 15 dollars on a gift for my sister tho
> 
> idfk if its even worth it
> I’ve only had bubble tea once and I didn’t even like it


treat yo self

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020



Antonio said:


> I recently dyed my hair green.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: De image
> ...


I forgot to show ya this better lighting of my hair


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Hey laddies and lassos


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Mick said:


> @Kurb Why is that there
> 
> View attachment 300307


Uh, 
YOU SAW NOTHING


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Mairmalade said:


> Ahhh it looks so pretty! Looks like a fun spot to explore too.  ❤  Great shot!


The place I took this pic in is awesome! It’s a gorgeous place to hike (which is nice because where I live most everywhere is pretty much yawnsville)


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Uh,
> YOU SAW NOTHING



I did see it though 
(Also why are there four of those things now)


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 8, 2020)

Never had bubble tea, but since I can't stand normal tea with milk and sugar I probably don't like it.


----------



## Antonio (Aug 8, 2020)

Tea isn't good unless it's sweet to the point of diabetes.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Never had bubble tea, but since I can't stand normal tea with milk and sugar I probably don't like it.


Get it as a fruit tea (or a soda or smoothie if the place lets ya) instead!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Mick said:


> I did see it though
> (Also why are there four of those things now)


because Amateur Radio deserved a spot


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Tea isn't good unless it's sweet to the point of diabetes.


I live by this


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

My mom just got Audie’s photo!


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

Vbagahdghdgdbzbegegsg my sisters mad that I want to be a boy character for Halloween I-


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 8, 2020)

im tired


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> im tired


yeah today’s felt rlly long :/


----------



## Antonio (Aug 8, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> im tired


same


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Bored...


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 8, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> yeah today’s felt rlly long :/


Bruh ikr


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Bored...



Nice avatar


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Vbagahdghdgdbzbegegsg my sisters mad that I want to be a boy character for Halloween I-





Spoiler:  I stg I’m so mad


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Get it as a fruit tea (or a soda or smoothie if the place lets ya) instead!


Hmm it might be alright as fruit tea.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Mick said:


> Nice avatar


Oh yea, @Blink. was doing those! Gimme a sec and I’ll get mine up!


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Spoiler:  I stg I’m so mad
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 300313View attachment 300314


Idfk what she’s gonna do when I come out lmao


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

SouthWest WiFi sucks


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> SouthWest WiFi sucks


Like,, the region of the Us??


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Like,, the region of the Us??


Oh I meant the company lmao


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh yea, @Blink. was doing those! Gimme a sec and I’ll get mine up!



Ah, I saw that thread! They were amazing but I decided I was happy with my avatar, so I let other people get their stuff drawn instead


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oh I meant the company lmao


_...oh_


----------



## Chris (Aug 8, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Tea isn't good unless it's sweet to the point of diabetes.


Black. No sugar.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Black. No sugar.


I’m sorry I make my drinks as sweet as can be. We call ‘em liquid candy


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

I never commissioned art before, but I decided to try the free icon commissions
I don’t regret it and I might commission with tbt again someday


----------



## Antonio (Aug 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Black. No sugar.


Ah, nothing like suffering in the morning like black tea/coffee without sugars.


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Depending on the drink I would go for no sugar
I had black tea before without sweetener


----------



## Chris (Aug 8, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Ah, nothing like suffering in the morning like black tea/coffee without sugars.


I takes 3-4 cups of black tea to get me going in the morning.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 8, 2020)

hi guys sorry I’m not on rn its my grandpas birthday


----------



## Antonio (Aug 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I takes 3-4 cups of black tea to get me going in the morning.


I prefer slapping myself awake every morning


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hi guys sorry I’m not on rn its my grandpas birthday


Tell him I said he’s one year closer to immortality!


----------



## Antonio (Aug 8, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hi guys sorry I’m not on rn its my grandpas birthday


tell your grandpa I said happy birthday


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hi guys sorry I’m not on rn its my grandpas birthday


Ooh internet happy birthday wishes are sent his way!


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hi guys sorry I’m not on rn its my grandpas birthday


Tell your grandpa that we said happy birthday


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

I just set up a art shop B)





						Lothie’s Art Stall (PWYW- TBT) (OPEN!) (LOWERED PRICES)
					

WARNING = MY ART STYLE TENDS TO USE BRIGHT COLORS AND EYESTRAIN   Loth’s Commissions!  HEADSHOTS: >90 TBT  HALFBODY: >120 TBT    My portfolio: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1-ShjUfULbFXYs3uQUYRVgV-3fcytDkoyKxLrSUPQSuw/edit  also my insta is @lothcatrun if,, you wanna follow me...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I prefer slapping myself awake every morning


The sun likes shining through my sleeping mask to wake me up in the morning. The coffee is there to actually get me started up


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

I should do an art shop, but I don’t have a fixed art style because everytime I draw, it looks different.


----------



## Antonio (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> The sun likes shining through my sleeping mask to wake me up in the morning. The coffee is there to actually get me started up


Buy black out curtains.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Buy black out curtains.


We have em but they’re kinda old. It’s alright tho


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 8, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Buy black out curtains.


i need these


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

I used to have blackout curtains, but not anymore.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 8, 2020)

If I ever use curtains I end up sleeping into the afternoon.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

My window is big, and I have blinds drop over them. Thing is, above that big window there are three arc windows where the sun hits my face directly.


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

I have black out curtains but I usually sleep with the window open in summer... Gotta cool the house down at night


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

My dachshund stole the majority of my seat


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

I want to have blackout curtains, but we have those blinds that can be pulled up and down, which is ok still.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 8, 2020)

just read through the pages i missed, i appreciate everyones concern but i am doing better now


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> just read through the pages i missed, i appreciate everyones concern but i am doing better now



Glad to hear it!


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 8, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> just read through the pages i missed, i appreciate everyones concern but i am doing better now


that’s great to hear, love you man


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Glad to hear


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Anyone here happen to know a good gear ratio in Forza?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

all the bubble tea places are closed so nvm on thattttttttt

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020

im sad now rip


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

I haven’t had bubble tea for 7 months


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Help they’re playing Kidz Bop Old Town Road in the car and my aunt’s dog smells like fish


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Help they’re playing Kidz Bop Old Town Road in the car and my aunt’s dog smells like fish


a fate worse than death


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

I can’t stand Kids bop at all


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> a fate worse than death


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Whenever I hear Kidz bop, I end up cringing


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Help they’re playing Kidz Bop Old Town Road in the car and my aunt’s dog smells like fish


I wish you the best of luck


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 8, 2020)

guys look at my total bells

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020

im about to go 2% of my power


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Don’t worry guys I’ve decided to fling myself out the window


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> guys look at my total bells


freehelium
are you satan
answer truthfully pls

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Don’t worry guys I’ve decided to fling myself out the window


It could be worse
At least it’s not Baby Shark


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

FreeHelium when I go to hell can I just go to the first circle pls


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 8, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> freehelium
> are you satan
> answer truthfully pls






felt cute might delete later idK

its pretty warm down here 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> FreeHelium when I go to hell can I just go to the first circle pls


its just one big story circle believe it or not


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

My cousins played Minions ymca song in the car
I questioned what I was doing there when they played that song


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

When I was younger the Webkinz pet of the month songs were my JAM! Now I just listen to boring stuff like 80s prog rock, Celtic folk and VGM


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 8, 2020)

but yeah, hell isnt so bad

im in the "morally ambiguous" section


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Hello, I'm back.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

Hello there!!


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Welcome back


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

So, is anything happening?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

Not rlly


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> So, is anything happening?


We got Lofthouse cookies! They’re a really good sugar cookie


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Not much is happening here


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Hmm... Well, okay. What do I do with a traumatized Inkling?


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Send it to therapy I guess....


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Doods






Check out my new swag


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Send it to therapy I guess....


The last time I was told that, I got sent to a laboratory that was later blown up.


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Doods
> View attachment 300334
> View attachment 300335
> Check out my new swag



Consider the swag checked


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

GUYS I JUST GOT THE COMMISSION 
I’m so so sosososoosososososo HAPPY


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> The last time I was told that, I got sent to a laboratory that was later blown up.


Ruined a perfectly good dream too...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Oh yeah, I probably have radiation poisoning from that.
_*F u n.*_


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Yep...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

But the forest has settled down. It’s kinda sleepy now...it’s nice.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

—2 the flair


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> —2 the flair


...I’m suspicious


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ...I’m suspicious


Why?
Unrelated, but I have a headache


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

.....Okay, I'm not here anymore.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Why?
> Unrelated, but I have a headache


RĘD


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Going to work on my island at the same time
I have so many flowers to get rid of


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .....Okay, I'm not here anymore.


Ok


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

I’ll need to get back to Evwirt too. I need to get a sea pig!


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Why?
> Unrelated, but I have a headache


kurb youve been posting more than anyone recently how the hell have you gotten to 7k posts whats wrong


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Now I’m reminded to go diving...
I might end up grinding for mermaid diys and pirate stuff as well
Want to make my beach cafe pirate themed.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> kurb youve been posting more than anyone recently how the hell have you gotten to 7k posts whats wrong


Idk


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> kurb youve been posting more than anyone recently how the hell have you gotten to 7k posts whats wrong


...why aren’t you worried about me


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ...why aren’t you worried about me


i was going to get to you and the fact that you have 7k posts in just one month be patient


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

....Actually, I think I'll just stay. What should we do?


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Looks like there’s another fireworks show in my save


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i was going to get to you and the fact that you have 7k posts in just one month be patient


I have a ton of free time because of summer quarantine


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....Actually, I think I'll just stay. What should we do?


Ok


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

......Guys, is Kurb broken?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ......Guys, is Kurb broken?


Ok


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Hm... Not sure


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

_*Kurb is broken.*_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*Kurb is broken.*_


Ok


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

I am confusion: is Kurb a robot or a cat


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I am confusion: is Kurb a robot or a cat


Ok


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I am confusion: is Kurb a robot or a cat


I think a robot.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Ok


Ok


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Ok


Ok


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Ok


Okay


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Ok


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

He broke


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Okay


Ok


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

*Everything is fine.*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *Everything is fine.*


Ok


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Yes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Ok


Kurb.exe stopped working


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Kurb.exe stopped working


Ok


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 8, 2020)

kurby hasn't been the same since I sent him that thunder video


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Ok


Maybe we should restart him, or turn him off and turn him back on


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Maybe we should restart him, or turn him off and turn him back on


Ok


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> kurby hasn't been the same since I sent him that thunder video


What have you done to our kurb


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

@Mick are you done giving Vris a trip to the moon? We need your expertise


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Maybe we should restart him, or turn him off and turn him back on


Good idea... I think.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> @Mick are you done giving Vris a trip to the moon? We need your expertise


If anything i have more expertise than him
Ok


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Reboot exe


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> If anything i have more expertise than him
> Ok


_it's all an act_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _it's all an act_


Maybe something is bothering him.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _it's all an act_


Ok


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Ok then


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Ok then


Ok


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Ok


I will break your spine and drink the spinal fluid


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Does anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> I will break your spine and drink the spinal fluid


I-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> I will break your spine and drink the spinal fluid


No don’t that’s a big bad


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> I will break your spine and drink the spinal fluid


Ok


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Wh-


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Wh-


Ok


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> I will break your spine and drink the spinal fluid


That... is a cursed comment. That's what that is.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Ok


Krub pls
You're not the same krub I knew a few weeks ago


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Krub pls
> You're not the same krub I knew a few weeks ago


Ok


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Krub pls
> You're not the same krub I knew a few weeks ago


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Maybe this isn't the real Kurb


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Ok


Ok


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

ok


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

The Krub I know either tells me to eat grass or tries to shoot me


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> The Krub I know either tells me to eat grass or tries to shoot me


He was trying to kill me earlier...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> He was trying to kill me earlier...


ok


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

krub pls come back


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

We need this now.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

That’s rough buddy


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> krub pls come back


Ok


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Ok


*Task failed successfully *


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *Task failed successfully *


*ahhhhhhhhhhh*


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Mission failed


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

See? Now I am a deer!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *Task failed successfully *


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 8, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/IOfePir

me dropping kurb in one punch


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 300338
> Ok


Is that what the dude in your pfp does or smth


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> https://imgur.com/a/IOfePir
> 
> me dropping kurb in one punch


Ok


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

_*What is wrong?*_


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

What is happening?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Ok


I knew that was going to be your response


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*What is wrong?*_


Ok


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What is happening?


Krub is the master of being stupid


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Guys... say an incorrect science fact


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Ok exe is probably running


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Guys... say an incorrect science fact


Oxygen makes up 0% of air


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 8, 2020)

is water wet


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Guys... say an incorrect science fact


Um-erm-I’m sorry science me  THE MITOCHONDRIA IS NOT THE POWERHOUSE OF THE CELL


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb is undergoing ptsd from losing his comrades in the kamikaze run last night, his mind so crippled he can only respond with Ok


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Kurb is undergoing ptsd from losing his comrades in the kamikaze run last night, his mind so crippled he can only respond with Ok


_oh no_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _oh no_


_He’s a broken man_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _He’s a broken man_


_krub has changed_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 8, 2020)

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/318394300440379392/740737144464736336/video0-84.mp4 
ive still seen a noticable change in him since i sent him this video


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _krub has changed_


Kurb’s very mind was Kurb-stomped from the occurrence


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

I don't know... the last I remember, he was trying to murder me...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/318394300440379392/740737144464736336/video0-84.mp4
> ive still seen a noticable change in him since i sent him this video


*you broke him*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 8, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/318394300440379392/740737144464736336/video0-84.mp4
> ive still seen a noticable change in him since i sent him this video


Oh no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/318394300440379392/740737144464736336/video0-84.mp4
> ive still seen a noticable change in him since i sent him this video


DARN IT YOU KNOW HES A FLYING TYPE


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

He turned on privacy settings
what has happened to him


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 8, 2020)

kurb i will turn you into a marketable plush

do not tempt me


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

Spoiler






Spoiler:  go back while u still can






Spoiler:  IM SERIOUS






Spoiler: STOP NOW 






i tried to warn you


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> kurb i will turn you into a marketable plush
> 
> do not tempt me


Jokes on you if you ever say that to me baby murder deer look like plushies already


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> kurb i will turn you into a marketable plush
> 
> do not tempt me


I will buy him


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Jackbox cat will be turned into a marketable plush


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 8, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> kurb i will turn you into a marketable plush
> 
> do not tempt me


_zap


_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..............


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _zap
> View attachment 300347_


_*take all my money*_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _zap
> View attachment 300347_


*Gib it*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

I still have no idea what is happening...


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 8, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> ..............


_I thought it was only for Kurb so i didn’t look so i had nothing to comment on ok_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 8, 2020)

ive done it


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I still have no idea what is happening...


I used 5% of my power to turn Kurbus Maximus into a plushie


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _I thought it was only for Kurb so i didn’t look so i had nothing to comment on ok_


It was a meme don’t worry


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 8, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 300348
> ive done it


Evil alternate universe Kurb


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 8, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Evil alternate universe Kurb


kurbmond from basement hunger games


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

......How likely is it for a squid/octopus to die from radiation?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ......How likely is it for a squid/octopus to die from radiation?


50/50
either you die or become squidward no inbetween


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 8, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> kurbmond from basement hunger games
> View attachment 300350


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 300351


No
It is art


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> 50/50
> either you die or become squidward no inbetween


Uh....
But I don't want... um...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh....
> But I don't want... um...


Squidward


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh....
> But I don't want... um...


you dont want this?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> you dont want this?


I want to go there


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> you dont want this?


No. I don't.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> No. I don't.


Ok squidward


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 8, 2020)

the blue flavour text is a giveaway, you're morphing into squiddy


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> the blue flavour text is a giveaway, you're morphing into squiddy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

I don’t think you’re going to turn into squidward


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> .


Look kurb is alive
But what's with the title-


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

that’s rough buddy

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020



Kurb said:


> .


EMPTY MESSAGE OMG SHHFBSHEHSHSVSUSHVBHDJD


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Look kurb is alive
> But what's with the title-


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ok squidward


I have actually been called that on Club Tortimer before.


FreeHelium said:


> the blue flavour text is a giveaway, you're morphing into squiddy


No, my ink is just blue right now.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> .


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Poggers


Now it looks like you had a stronk


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 300352


No


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 300352


Okay, but that's cursed.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay, but that's cursed.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 300352


Wow you can’t just leak photos of SeaStar online


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 8, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 300352


After getting little to no pay at the Krusty Krab, Squidward resorts to new methods of making money


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> After getting little to no pay at the Krusty Krab, Squidward resorts to new methods of making money


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 8, 2020)

he do be rocking some fresh kicks tho


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Wow you can’t just leak photos of SeaStar online






I'd look more like this anyway


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay, but that's cursed.


No it's not it's beautiful you _uncultured swine_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 300354


_*I love it.*_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*I love it.*_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> .


Krub Vrisnem is gonna come for you


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 8, 2020)

this music will play when i confront kurb to break his spine


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Krub Vrisnem is gonna come for you


Ok


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Ok


Do you wanna get banned for spam?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Do you wanna get banned for spam?


No
Just look at the user title this is starting to get boring


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 300354


Thanks I hate it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> No
> Just look at the user title this is starting to get boring


_then why are you doing this to yourself_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _then why are you doing this to yourself_


Because it’s supposed to be an ARG
just do the thing


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> No
> Just look at the user title this is starting to get boring


its either
1. funny gun physics
2. lockpickinglawyer
3. ksp


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Because it’s supposed to be an ARG
> just do the thing


What
And I'm not watching the video unless I know what it is


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> its either
> 1. funny gun physics
> 2. lockpickinglawyer
> 3. ksp


Ok


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 8, 2020)

or get stick bugged or rickroll

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020

5 options


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> or get stick bugged or rickroll
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020
> 
> 5 options


Ok


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

I’m not going to that link


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m not going to that link


Ok


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Ok


_*Shut up Kurb.*_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*Shut up Kurb.*_


ok


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

....Oh dear


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Much ok


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....Oh dear


ok


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Privacy mode on


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....Oh dear


He's lowkey pissing me off at this point


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> He's lowkey pissing me off at this point


okay, fine
this was the video.
yall happy now?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> okay, fine
> this was the video.
> yall happy now?


im proud of myself for predicting it


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> im proud of myself for predicting it


I was actually planning on using stick bug


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I was actually planning on using stick bug


damn i would've had you got either way thats nuts


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> damn i would've had you got either way thats nuts


dang you
i should really make an arg revolving around this account someday


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Wow ok


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

What


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What


What


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 8, 2020)

i am the poggers man.


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

I’m a deer right now


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m a deer right now


Hi a deer right now I’m Josuke


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

I wonder what I should role play as here for fun


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

I'm a Jotaro stan


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I wonder what I should role play as here for fun


What should i rp as


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I wonder what I should role play as here for fun


A clock

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020



Kurb said:


> What should i rp as


Mayonnaise


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> A clock
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020
> 
> ...


No


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Yes
I thought of that

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020

A clock


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> No


The dude in your pfp


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> The dude in your pfp


I will do that only if you recite his name


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I will do that only if you recite his name


Bruh idk

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020

Was it like Jebediah or smth


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I will do that only if you recite his name


jeb bush


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> jeb bush


No


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I will do that only if you recite his name


Your mother


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Was it like Jebediah or smth





Kurb said:


> No


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

Jebediah,
and their last name?


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Hmm...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Jebediah,
> and their last name?


You never said their last name wtf


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

_Kerbal_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Jebediah,
> and their last name?


jebediah kerboy


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

_Kerbman_


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Kerbal


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

No no and no


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> No no and no


kurb-man


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 8, 2020)

jebediah ker man

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020

i know ksp 8^)


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> jebediah ker man


....no


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ....no


jebediah kermane


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> jebediah kermane


It’s Kerman


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

Jebediah-sensai uwu


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

I'm gonna get ac happy home designer and Kirby planet robobot uwu


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> It’s Kerman


i figured you'd get angry lol


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i figured you'd get angry lol


I AM


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I AM


you knew i knew it didnt you


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

So what’s next


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> So what’s next


Well apparently my OC is dying.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

deer memes


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

We could try saving the oc


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> We could try saving the oc


That's not going well in the group chat RP


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 8, 2020)

theres a mouse running around in my room again smh


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> theres a mouse running around in my room again smh


Let it be free


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Let it be free


kinda hard when you live on the 4th floor


----------



## Kurb (Aug 8, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> kinda hard when you live on the 4th floor


Let it leave your apartment


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Deer memes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Ok








	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> kinda hard when you live on the 4th floor


Out the window


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 8, 2020)

i think somethings wrong with him he just keeps coming out and looking at me


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

a good boi


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Out the window


taking into consideration the state of hospitals rn, i think i'll have to pass on that too, otherwise yeah id have chucked him


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> taking into consideration the state of hospitals rn, i think i'll have to pass on that too, otherwise yeah id have chucked him


wait no-


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wait no-


hmm?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 300374
> i think somethings wrong with him he just keeps coming out and looking at me


He's creepy


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

**screeches incoherently**
slepy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

this is a mood


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

......Hello. What are we doing tonight?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> He's creepy


fast creatures they are

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020



Seastar said:


> ......Hello. What are we doing tonight?


documenting my guest


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ......Hello. What are we doing tonight?


Making light of my curse


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Making light of my curse


.....Do I have a curse?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .....Do I have a curse?


...unless the scientists have evil magic probably not


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

CHEVRE CANDLE

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020

I love my sister


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

have another deer


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ...unless the scientists have evil magic probably not


Scientists..... Hhhnnn....
Why am I an Inkling?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Scientists..... Hhhnnn....
> Why am I an Inkling?


...I dunno


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ...I dunno


Yeah, I'm probably dreaming... Like I thought...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

I can’t stop finding deer memes


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 8, 2020)

the mouse when i snapped that photo


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 9, 2020)

hi


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hi


Sup


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

*snoring squid sounds*
....Huh, wha?
Hello...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Hai! I’m back in Evwirt!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hai! I’m back in Evwirt!


What's Evwirt?


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

Hello


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 9, 2020)

what have I missed


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What's Evwirt?


It’s a forest and my *ahem* home


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> what have I missed


i destroyed kurb with facts and logic


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

Ok exe


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s a forest and my *ahem* home


Oh... Okay.
....Wait, why are you in a forest?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh... Okay.
> ....Wait, why are you in a forest?


Long story. It’s all good though, I make it work.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> what have I missed


Stuff and things
Krub broke earlier


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

Forest could be his home


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 9, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i destroyed kurb with facts and logic


epicc


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 9, 2020)

ayyooo~


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Forest could be his home


It IS my home. It has to be now


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> epicc





https://imgur.com/a/IOfePir

how it went


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

....Something is telling me I really need a nap.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Stuff and things
> Krub broke earlier


youre telling me you broke krub by typing jebediah kerman incorrectly


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> youre telling me you broke krub by typing jebediah kerman incorrectly


yes i did


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

Chaos


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....Something is telling me I really need a nap.


......I'm starting to think it's a person


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 9, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> yes i did


...how much of your power _did you use_??///??/?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ...how much of your power _did you use_??///??/?


jebediah kerboy
jebediah ker man
jebediah kermane


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

Lots maybe


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 9, 2020)

like 1 and a quarter percent


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

Minimal effort


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 9, 2020)

so, how is everyone doing on this fine night?, (or day depending on your timezone)​


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

@Enxssi yall also missed epic deer memes

	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020



Jamborenium said:


> so, how is everyone doing on this fine night?, (or day depending on your timezone)​


Cool. Literally. My main island is in the SH


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 9, 2020)

ngl this thread hits different after you’ve been gone for the whole day


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

@Enxssi  You missed the usual "Kurb wants to murder Seastar's OC".


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

It was an ok day even though I got angry over a school thing earlier for 5 minutes


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 9, 2020)

I have no idea what to say , so here have some baby otters


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 9, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/eUxXsqX

@Enxssi visual idea of what would happen if i used 10%


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Jamborenium said:


> I have no idea what to say , so here have some baby otters


I see your otters and raise you a deer


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I see your otters and raise you a deerView attachment 300408


Your deer has pleased me

I shall give you a pygmy falcon in return


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 9, 2020)

Jamborenium said:


> Your deer has pleased me
> 
> I shall give you a pygmy falcon in return
> View attachment 300413​


why does that man look so disgusted


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> why does that man look so disgusted


Because he has no taste


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Jamborenium said:


> Your deer has pleased me
> 
> I shall give you a pygmy falcon in return
> View attachment 300413​


He’s a good boi. I return the favor with a water puppy


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> why does that man look so disgusted


ikr, how dare he how can you look at this with such a face??​


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 9, 2020)

Jamborenium said:


> ikr, how dare he how can you look at this with such a face​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cute pigeon


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 9, 2020)

me: *defeats the final boss*
everyone else working in the office:


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Here is... something.


Spoiler: Cute?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

Jamborenium said:


> Your deer has pleased me
> 
> I shall give you a pygmy falcon in return
> View attachment 300413​


I see u and I raise u


Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Here is... something.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Cute?
> ...


can't believe kirby and kirby 2 ate the squid sisters


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

Kirby and waddle dee


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 9, 2020)

behold my favorite bird the lammergeier  aka the bearded vulture​


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 9, 2020)

Jamborenium said:


> behold my favorite bird the lammergeier  aka the bearded vulture​


looks like he's wearing pants with those feathers lol


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

Arabian sand boa


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 9, 2020)

okay I'm done sharing cute animals


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> looks like he's wearing pants with those feathers lol


He’s rockin the look tbh


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 9, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> looks like he's wearing pants with those feathers lol


they be stylin~


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Here's a cute animal


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 9, 2020)

Bijou <3


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Jamborenium said:


> behold my favorite bird the lammergeier  aka the bearded vulture​


Aw my favorite bird is way more mundane: the blue jay. I have a lot of sentimental attachment to these preppy crows!




My favorite chicken breed is more unique, however...



the polish chicken has the best farm hairdo and nothing can change that


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/dTUeYzI

I habe kittens


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

tall birbd


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Aw my favorite bird is way more mundane: the blue jay. I have a lot of sentimental attachment to these preppy crows!View attachment 300420View attachment 300421
> My favorite chicken breed is more unique, however...View attachment 300422View attachment 300423the polish chicken has the best farm hairdo and nothing can change that




blue jays are very cute and that is a cool chicken <3, I really like Orpington chickens they're so fluffy


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

I see a blue jay and I think of my childhood...


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 9, 2020)

[redacted]


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Aw my favorite bird is way more mundane: the blue jay. I have a lot of sentimental attachment to these preppy crows!View attachment 300420View attachment 300421
> My favorite chicken breed is more unique, however...View attachment 300422View attachment 300423the polish chicken has the best farm hairdo and nothing can change that


i see tons of blue jays around here


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I see a blue jay and I think of my childhood...


I have a webkinz blue jay that is beaten to the ground and is my absolute favorite of my collection (which includes several signatures!)


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Here's a cute animal


i remember that show from when i was really young


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

There’s only ever crows, robins and the occasional cardinal here


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i remember that show from when i was really young


I remember Cartoon Network aired it and dumb child me didn't want to watch it. I have so much regret...


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 9, 2020)

best part about being an adult being able to buy the kinda crap you always wanted to buy when you were a child but your parents always told you no, but now you can cause you have your own money and you can use it to buy whatever the hell you want >:C ​


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Jamborenium said:


> best part about being an adult being able to buy the kinda crap you always wanted to buy when you were a child but your parents always told you no but now you  can cause you have your own money and you can use it to buy whatever the hell you want >:C ​


Wow, I'm  jealous. I don't have any money.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

We used to get a whole slew of backyard birds because we had big trees and plenty of space to put up feeders. Then sometime in the past decade (keeping it vague on purpose) a tornado comes and tears down most of our trees, with the remaining one having to be cut down cuz of pests. We have new trees and they’re starting to get to proper feeder size but I miss the times we’d get a ton of blue jays, cardinals and woodpeckers in our yard (heck, even the squirrels were welcome)!


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wow, I'm  jealous. I don't have any money.


if I was able to I'd spare some money umu


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Welp, it’s bed o’clock for me! See y’all in the morning! *runs into deep brush*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Hello... I'm back from my nap- Oh.


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 9, 2020)

https://voca.ro/kAKL2T69SwX uwu


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

Jamborenium said:


> best part about being an adult being able to buy the kinda crap you always wanted to buy when you were a child but your parents always told you no, but now you can cause you have your own money and you can use it to buy whatever the hell you want >:C ​


Yo-kai watch stuff


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 9, 2020)

Jamborenium said:


> so, how is everyone doing on this fine night?, (or day depending on your timezone)​


Great! I watched a TC show with my family since it seems we're all interested in that stuff.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yo-kai watch stuff


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

It's midnight... and I'm bored. Hmm...


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 9, 2020)

don't like panic attacks

	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020

at all


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> don't like panic attacks
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020
> 
> at all


i,, relate to that too much


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yo-kai watch stuff


I'm glad I got that stuff before  Yorozu Mart closed it's last store, cause now stuff like that is either now hard to find or they're now very pricey

	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> don't like panic attacks
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020
> 
> at all


Big mood


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> don't like panic attacks
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020
> 
> at all


Are you okay?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Are you okay?


taking deep breaths rn


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> taking deep breaths rn


Oh..
I hope you'll be alright :c


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> taking deep breaths rn


Try watching a movie maybe? Or if it’s not too late where you’re at maybe going outside?
That generally helps me


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 9, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> taking deep breaths rn


maybe you should lay down once you calm yourself :c


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 9, 2020)

Jamborenium said:


> maybe you should lay down once you calm yourself :c


I'm laying down as this is happening, trying to go to sleep but the thoughts I've been having for a while now really got to me tonight, out of nowhere too... I was feeling really good and they blindsided me


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> I'm laying down as this is happening, trying to go to sleep but the thoughts I've been having for a while now really got to me tonight, out of nowhere too... I was feeling really good and they blindsided me


Aww that’s been happening to me too
Rlly the only way I can deal with it is not being by myself- like I’ll just force myself to be around my family or to do something else and that generally helps get my mind off stuff

like I said watching a movie is good too  take care of yourself ok

	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020

** also I’m rlly bad at advice and not doing the best rn too so take that with a grain of salt


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 9, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> I'm laying down as this is happening, trying to go to sleep but the thoughts I've been having for a while now really got to me tonight, out of nowhere too... I was feeling really good and they blindsided me


oh :c that's no good, I know it's cliché to say and can get repetitive if you heard it often but I hope things Get better, I wish I could help more but I'm not good with words :c


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 9, 2020)

ty guys I think it's going away now... deep breathing helped yet again


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> ty guys I think it's going away now... deep breathing helped yet again


Ok take care of urself 
I’m going to sleep now,, night!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> ty guys I think it's going away now... deep breathing helped yet again


That's good
I really hope you'll be ok
and idk if you're religious but I can pray for you if you want


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> That's good
> I really hope you'll be ok
> and idk if you're religious but I can pray for you if you want


I'm sure I'll get through it this isn't my first rodeo

if you want to pray that's fine by me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> I'm sure I'll get through it this isn't my first rodeo
> 
> if you want to pray that's fine by me


Alright and will do


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

I’m back for now, probably going afk soon


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2020)

My first post in this thread... I shall treasure it forever :O


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 9, 2020)

I just wanted to let everyone know that I saved the world ​


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

Jamborenium said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know that I saved the world​


nice one


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 9, 2020)

I am heading off, but before I leave I just want to say...Watch Bird boy


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Hello... A squid is awake at 1 AM.
What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Pouring a glass of wine. @Mick @sheilaa where are my legal adults.


I'm here, had to get some sleep which didn't help cause I woke up like half an hour ago lol


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

I’m back


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

ALSO I FINALLY CAUGHT A FLY IN NH IM SO HAPPY

(also cant wait for all my tiedye stuff to get here..dskfjhdsf)


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

Almost made an acre in my island blank
Which would be my house spot


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

no slep


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

Oh..


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

guys go slep xD


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

It’s 2pm for me


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Hello... I am Ruby the Inkling.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

hello yall


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

Hello Ruby


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

I guess... most people are asleep?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

nope im awake bit busy tho


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

Hm...
Should I go off and draw...


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

I just can’t sleep B”)


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

Mood


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

yes


Clockwise said:


> Hm...
> Should I go off and draw...


also send pizza


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

*Sends pizza*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 9, 2020)

Hey guys I have appeared after poofing for a day


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

Welcome back, was about to go afk for a bit..
Maybe soon I guess.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Hey guys I have appeared after poofing for a day


wb fam

also man im tired idk if it was a good idea gulping down the whole bottle even though it was only weaker white wine/vinho verde lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 9, 2020)

been playing p5 half the day and then played ratchet and clank with my brother 


Kinda surprised I play p5 and nobody says anything even though it's rated M


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> been playing p5 half the day and then played ratchet and clank with my brother
> 
> 
> Kinda surprised I play p5 and nobody says anything even though it's rated M


I suppose the rating is US standards but yeah... Love how 4G got M rating also, sure it's some dirty scenes and dark, but yeah I bet Naoto and Kanji made it even more possible sadly.


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

Man I really dislike leggings with a passion but damn them tiedye stuff looks pretty


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

I'm still awake for some reason.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm still awake for some reason.


good.. morning still or something

also lol i got that dumb spear at once now that i needed it, though i need another one sooo let's push my luck :''''D

	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020









						Under $35.00
					

Tiedye Everything from the heart of Haight Ashbury area of San Francisco.  From T-Shirts to panties to onesies for all ages we got your tiedye covered...with sparkles!



					loveonhaightsf.com
				




also stuff under 35 bucks if anyone liked that LOH site!


----------



## Chris (Aug 9, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Kinda surprised I play p5 and nobody says anything even though it's rated M


If your parents have okayed it then no one else has the right to tell you that you shouldn't be playing it otherwise. I was playing games with 18+ content as a child - my Dad would research them first to find out the details.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> If your parents have okayed it then no one else has the right to tell you that you shouldn't be playing it otherwise. I was playing games with 18+ content as a child - my Dad would research them first to find out the details.


Yeah, I never cared to tell my parents ratings or stuff, but then I didn't really play mature games til I was way over 18 anyways not did they care too hard what I played anyway.

Buy yeah @Saltyy (lol wait there are two saltyy's here??) I don't know your age, as long as they are okay with it, plus there are more "mature" games than that...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Don't mind me... Just a squid awake at 4 AM...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Don't mind me... Just a squid awake at 4 AM...




hi there


----------



## Chris (Aug 9, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Yeah, I never cared to tell my parents ratings or stuff, but then I didn't really play mature games til I was way over 18 anyways not did they care too hard what I played anyway.



I was playing games with mature content before I was ten so I had to ask my parents to buy them for me. They had no problems with games with violence, gambling, guns, alcohol, bad language, etc - yet it took me weeks to convince them to let me play _The Sims: Hot Date_ because of one promotional picture of two Sims making out on a couch (wasn't even possible until _TS2_). I was 9 at the time and it was my favourite video game. In the end my Dad bought it without telling me, played it himself to assess the content, and once realising how tame it actually was gave me the okay.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I was playing games with mature content before I was ten so I had to ask my parents to buy them for me. They had no problems with games with violence, gambling, guns, alcohol, bad language, etc - yet it took me weeks to convince them to let me play _The Sims: Hot Date_ because of one promotional picture of two Sims making out on a couch (wasn't even possible until _TS2_). I was 9 at the time and it was my favourite video game. In the end my Dad bought it without telling me, played it himself to assess the content, and once realising how tame it actually was gave me the okay.


Dang  

I never played any Sims except for a really bad mobile phone version that came with the SE Walkman phones (this was before apps) so yeah I wouldn't know but yea I can imagine they are way tamer than that picture LOL


----------



## Chris (Aug 9, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Dang
> 
> I never played any Sims except for a really bad mobile phone version that came with the SE Walkman phones (this was before apps) so yeah I wouldn't know but yea I can imagine they are way tamer than that picture LOL


I've been playing the games for ~20 years.   
Debating purchasing the new stuff pack, _Knitting Stuff,_ today now that my Dad's returned the laptop he borrowed from me. Need to figure out if they've patched the issue I was having with it first.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

I remember going to a Christmas party at a teacher's house and playing Super Smash Bros. Melee even though it was rated T. I didn't have anything like that at home, so I had no idea what was going on and I picked Pichu LOL.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I've been playing the games for ~20 years.
> Debating purchasing the new stuff pack, _Knitting Stuff,_ today now that my Dad's returned the laptop he borrowed from me. Need to figure out if they've patched the issue I was having with it first.


Nice, I never got into it but the earlier series sure looked fun aha. Also yeah the games I played as a kid were basically Super Mario, Pokémon, and then FF in my teens cause they released a lot of ports for GBA/DS back then. I probably played some Halo as well and various car games, but yeah it wasn't until I was around 20 years and got Steam I was more into it seriously. I also loved the first two RollerCoaster Tycoon games, sadly I don't really have a CD reader for my current laptop so I should get that tbf.

Ayy have fun if you do. 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020



Seastar said:


> I remember going to a Christmas party at a teacher's house and playing Super Smash Bros. Melee even though it was rated T. I didn't have anything like that at home, so I had no idea what was going on and I picked Pichu LOL.


Omg yea I remember playing the first Smash for 64 at a former friend's place and I had lit no idea what I was doing haha


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

My childhood games were actually all CD-ROMs... I didn't get into Nintendo until my teenage years simply because my parents didn't let me until then.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> My childhood games were actually all CD-ROMs... I didn't get into Nintendo until my teenage years simply because my parents didn't let me until then.


Yeah mine were too, I think and/or stuff you got with cereals, I didn't get my first Gameboy Color til I was 8-9 though.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020

Also we had loads of MS-DOS disk games like Arkanoid and whatnot

also this is the **** Sims I was talking about


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

Well I'm back


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

welcome back


----------



## Antonio (Aug 9, 2020)

Good morning everyone


----------



## Chris (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> My childhood games were actually all CD-ROMs... I didn't get into Nintendo until my teenage years simply because my parents didn't let me until then.


My Dad's a gamer and introduced me to them young. I played his Gameboy and PS1 at first. Then my parents bought me my own GBC in 1998 and my Dad built me my first PC around the same time.


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

Well I finally found my phone after misplacing it...
I am so absent minded sometimes, which is really irritating


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> My Dad's a gamer and introduced me to them young. I played his Gameboy and PS1 at first. Then my parents bought me my own GBC in 1998 and my Dad built me my first PC around the same time.


Whoa - that's really cool. I can imagine PC building at that time very pretty different. And yeah I got a GBC in, 2000 maybe (yeah my parents were late with everything to me lol...) I think we had basically all the PS's when I was a kid also.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Soooo...we’re traveling like 10 miles for donuts lol


----------



## Mick (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> My childhood games were actually all CD-ROMs... I didn't get into Nintendo until my teenage years simply because my parents didn't let me until then.



Same for me... My DS was the first gaming device in our house. Also, my parents were really against pokemon because it was violent, but luckily the original DS could play GBA games I borrowed from a school friend... The first pokemon game I actually owned was Pearl haha


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> Same for me... My DS was the first gaming device in our house. Also, my parents were really against pokemon because it was violent, but luckily the original DS could play GBA games I borrowed from a school friend... The first pokemon game I actually owned was Pearl haha


My parents were like that, but eventually changed their minds. I started in gen VI because of it tho, but I don’t really mind. It’s funny: now my mom recognizes and acknowledges when I’m shiny hunting!


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

Well I gtg now...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

Good morning!
I stayed up so late and had to get up early why am I like this


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Good morning!
> I stayed up so late and had to get up early why am I like this


Mornin’!


----------



## Mick (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> My parents were like that, but eventually changed their minds. I started in gen VI because of it tho, but I don’t really mind. It’s funny: now my mom recognizes and acknowledges when I’m shiny hunting!



Better late than never! I feel like I missed out on a ton of classic gamecube/gba games by not playing them while they were still fresh and good (for the time). But I'm glad they switched eventually. ^^

O'hare is awake, quick post  faces


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> Better late than never! I feel like I missed out on a ton of classic gamecube/gba games by not playing them while they were still fresh and good (for the time). But I'm glad they switched eventually. ^^
> 
> O'hare is awake, quick post  faces



But yea, I actually prefer the shiny hunting aspect of Pokémon so I play relatively peacefully lol


----------



## Mick (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But yea, I actually prefer the shiny hunting aspect of Pokémon so I play relatively peacefully lol



I never actually managed to get a shiny by hunting for it... I tried a few times but before the last few generations there weren't that many good ways to do it. Found 2 or 3 just by chance though! That was nice


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> I never actually managed to get a shiny by hunting for it... I tried a few times but before the last few generations there weren't that many good ways to do it. Found 2 or 3 just by chance though! That was nice


I’ve seen a couple just by random chance, but most I’ve gotten by pure on hunting. It’s something nice to do while watching YouTube. I guess that’s why I can stomach heavy duty villager hunting cuz it’s the same premise


----------



## Mick (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ve seen a couple just by random chance, but most I’ve gotten by pure on hunting. It’s something nice to do while watching YouTube. I guess that’s why I can stomach heavy duty villager hunting cuz it’s the same premise



I can see that working. I do that with a lot of games, never tried it with pokemon I guess :')


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> I can see that working. I do that with a lot of games, never tried it with pokemon I guess :')


It is something that takes hours to prep (if you want a shiny that’s actually decent) but I find it enjoyable.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> O'hare is awake, quick post  faces


Bruh momento


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Bruh momento


Well, when the thread is currently only occupied by feral children what do ya expect


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Well, when the thread is currently only occupied by feral children what do ya expect


Well now I'm here ;D
But I think I have to leave soon ;;


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Well now I'm here ;D
> But I think I have to leave soon ;;


Ya doing anything fun?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ya doing anything fun?


Going to church which is like the last thing I wanna do rn
I just wanna sleep


----------



## Mick (Aug 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Bruh momento



You literally cannot stop me  
Good morning


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> You literally cannot stop me
> Good morning


Good morning lmfao


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

We just spent like the last hour grabbing donuts lol they’re good donuts tho


----------



## Mick (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> We just spent like the last hour grabbing donuts lol they’re good donuts tho



Worth the trip?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> Worth the trip?


Definitely. I got a cinnamon roll and a blueberry fritter


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Definitely. I got a cinnamon roll and a blueberry fritter


Now I want cinnamon rolls-


----------



## Mick (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Definitely. I got a cinnamon roll and a blueberry fritter



Sounds so good right now
I have next to no food left in the house, I need to go shopping...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

We also got farm fresh fruits. They’re amazing!


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 9, 2020)

gort


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 300514
> gort


Truer words have never been spoken


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

Umm, how tf is Pokémon considered violent?? Just curious cause other than like some anime episodes I never heard it about the games.

Also talking about second hand store, went to one in town and saw a nice shirt I couldn't buy because it was really moth-eaten


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Umm, how tf is Pokémon considered violent?? Just curious cause other than like some anime episodes I never heard it about the games.
> 
> Also talking about second hand store, went to one in town and saw a nice shirt I couldn't buy because it was really moth-eaten


It’s more the animal fighting slant that causes issues. Now that my parents have taken a closer look at it they’re fine with it! As I said earlier, I’m actually kinda peaceful in how I play Pokémon lol


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 9, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Umm, how tf is Pokémon considered violent?? Just curious cause other than like some anime episodes I never heard it about the games.
> 
> Also talking about second hand store, went to one in town and saw a nice shirt I couldn't buy because it was really moth-eaten


I think it's more of an overprotective parents issue


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s more the animal fighting slant that causes issues. Now that my parents have taken a closer look at it they’re fine with it! As I said earlier, I’m actually kinda peaceful in how I play Pokémon lol


Omg, parents can be really over the top.. like it's fictional creatures not per se animals... sigh I'm sorry you had to deal with that :/

Yeah same, like, battling is part of the game and it's not actual animals....

	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> I think it's more of an overprotective parents issue


Yeah I suppose but parents born in the 60s and later are really over the top sometimes lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Omg, parents can be really over the top.. like it's fictional creatures not per se animals... sigh I'm sorry you had to deal with that :/
> 
> Yeah same, like, battling is part of the game and it's not actual animals....


Hey, it’s all cool now. My mom kinda likes watching me shiny hunt every once in a while!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hey, it’s all cool now. My mom kinda likes watching me shiny hunt every once in a while!


Yea I know you are fine but it still baffles me that parents are concerned about a game with fictional monsters like that


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 9, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Omg, parents can be really over the top.. like it's fictional creatures not per se animals... sigh I'm sorry you had to deal with that :/
> 
> Yeah same, like, battling is part of the game and it's not actual animals....
> 
> ...


I guess I drew the good end of the stick considering my parents were born in 60s and 70s and didnt give a **** about games lol


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> I guess I drew the good end of the stick considering my parents were born in 60s and 70s and didnt give a **** about games lol


yeah I meant more the spoiling/overprotective part at least for me lol.

yeah I grew up with computers and random games so mine weren't too big of deal with it either, heck I even got Pokémon Red when I was 8-9 so


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

Heck, I think my dad even played Leisure Suit Larry at some point lmao


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> I think it's more of an overprotective parents issue


This. My parents are so strict with what I play that I had to play Deltarune in secret last night cause I know they wouldn't like it
And yep they don't let me play Pokemon either


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> This. My parents are so strict with what I play that I had to play Deltarune in secret last night cause I know they wouldn't like it
> And yep they don't let me play Pokemon either


...I'm sorry man I really hope you can find a way to deal with that, it sounds like they are really pushing like every control button they can over you :/


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> ...I'm sorry man I really hope you can find a way to deal with that, it sounds like they are really pushing like every control button they can over you :/


Yep aaaaa it really sucks
Overprotective Christian parents
Heck I'm a Christian too but some of the stuff they do really doesn't make sense to me.. At all
What tf is wrong with Pokemon, Minecraft or Smash Bros??


----------



## Mick (Aug 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> Sounds so good right now
> I have next to no food left in the house, I need to go shopping...



Went shopping. Bad idea, way too hot outside.  
At least I have food now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Oy my game doesn’t want me to get stung it’s giving me nice stuff like mounted fish

	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020



Mick said:


> Went shopping. Bad idea, way too hot outside.
> At least I have food now


Ooh what kind


----------



## Mick (Aug 9, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Umm, how tf is Pokémon considered violent?? Just curious cause other than like some anime episodes I never heard it about the games.
> 
> Also talking about second hand store, went to one in town and saw a nice shirt I couldn't buy because it was really moth-eaten



Haha, overprotective christian parenting here as well... "Not in our house!" lmao

	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oy my game doesn’t want me to get stung it’s giving me nice stuff like mounted fish
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020
> 
> ...



_all of the kinds_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> Haha, overprotective christian parenting here as well... "Not in our house!" lmao


The struggle is real man


----------



## Mick (Aug 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> The struggle is real man



Sucks, but it will get better one day. I know my relationship with my parents improved drastically after I moved out and didn't have to face them daily. Can't choose your family, I suppose.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> Sucks, but it will get better one day. I know my relationship with my parents improved drastically after I moved out and didn't have to face them daily. Can't choose your family, I suppose.


Alright, I'll just hang in there then


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 9, 2020)

that feeling where you have to sneeze but it don't come out


----------



## Mick (Aug 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Alright, I'll just hang in there then



You got this!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> that feeling where you have to sneeze but it don't come out


I hate that *so much*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> that feeling where you have to sneeze but it don't come out


Mood


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> that feeling where you have to sneeze but it don't come out


I have that right now


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yep aaaaa it really sucks
> Overprotective Christian parents
> Heck I'm a Christian too but some of the stuff they do really doesn't make sense to me.. At all
> What tf is wrong with Pokemon, Minecraft or Smash Bros??


"God Pokémon", "God Hand", "You're creating the world, not God"  basically


----------



## Chris (Aug 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> Sucks, but it will get better one day. I know my relationship with my parents improved drastically after I moved out and didn't have to face them daily. Can't choose your family, I suppose.


Can relate to this. I don't even feel like I really got to know who my Dad was until after I moved out. We barely spoke and never really spent time together. Now we play MMORPGs and drink together any weekend we don't have social plans with our own friends.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 9, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> "God Pokémon", "God Hand", "You're creating the world, not God"  basically


rude...
I'm Jewish, sooo....


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

I swear my dachshund had that a couple days ago. We saw him do the motion he usually does to sneeze but he didn’t actually sneeze. It made my mom and me laugh so hard


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> "God Pokémon", "God Hand", "You're creating the world, not God"  basically


_what tf_
The weird thing about smash though is they literally used to play it with me
And now they suddenly just don't like it wtf changed


Also tfw you can see your friend is online on discord but they won't respond


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _what tf_
> The weird thing about smash though is they literally used to play it with me
> And now they suddenly just don't like it wtf changed
> 
> ...


oi...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> rude...
> I'm Jewish, sooo....


Yeah but that's basically christian parenting 101 with games

also yeah i can feel that discord thing also when u know they are on their switch too lmao


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> oi...


Yeye
it sucks


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> that feeling where you have to sneeze but it don't come out


it happened *AGAIN*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Yeah but that's basically christian parenting 101 with games
> 
> also yeah i can feel that discord thing also when u know they are on their switch too lmao


Exactly that like pls respond I'm desperate
Ive been trying for 30 mins now :c


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yeye
> it sucks


sounds like it...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> it happened *AGAIN*


My condolences


----------



## Chris (Aug 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Also tfw you can see your friend is online on discord but they won't respond


Your friend will be doing something else, e.g. reading something, talking to another person, watching a video, playing a game, etc. Or it could be as simple as they don't feel like talking right now. They'll respond to you when they're ready to focus on a conversation with you. Do something else to occupy yourself in the meantime.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

He finally responded geez that took forever

	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> Your friend will be doing something else, e.g. reading something, talking to another person, watching a video, playing a game, etc. Or it could be as simple as they don't feel like talking right now. They'll respond to you when they're ready to focus on a conversation with you. Do something else to occupy yourself in the meantime.


He was playing with his other friends


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

My dudes are you going to spam shake trees for fall mats like me when the season arrives?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> My dudes are you going to spam shake trees for fall mats like me when the season arrives?


YES

	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020

gtg
peace


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

YASSSSS I COMPLETED FARMING N STUFF FOR THIS CLASS IN AQW HELLLL YESSS LETS PAAARTAYYYY


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Most everyone I talk to complains about how many sticks compile when farming fall mats but I use em for super special purposes >:3


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 9, 2020)

due to short staff we are closed


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> He was playing with his other friends


ugh I hate when they do that and just ignore _you_ for it.. Like invite me in bruh or tell me u need a break from me??


----------



## Mick (Aug 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 300541
> due to short staff we are closed



Seriously?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 300541
> due to short staff we are closed


Darn I really wanted expensive chocolate covered espresso beans


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 300541
> due to short staff we are closed


Lmfao how do they even reach up to the counter


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> ugh I hate when they do that and just ignore _you_ for it.. Like invite me in bruh or tell me u need a break from me??


Ikr
Maybe he just didn't see the texts or something idk
Still kinda pissed though


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

no bubble tea for me
the commission fell thru
:”D


----------



## Mick (Aug 9, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Lmfao how do they even reach up to the counter



They don't, that is probably why they closed
Or they climb?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ikr
> Maybe he just didn't see the texts or something idk
> Still kinda pissed though


Yeah, I'll try and forget about it for now though I definitely have experienced that. Well if he was in the midst of a game probably not but it's not nice to be ignore/silent on someone for no reason either.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

I got a deer today!


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> no bubble tea for me
> the commission fell thru
> :”D


I’ve also had an adopt up all day and no ones offered yet, the post is totally flopping. 4 likes compared to my regular 10-20 :/


----------



## Mick (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I got a deer today! View attachment 300543



Ooh, that's good!


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I got a deer today! View attachment 300543


Did she come willingly orrrr


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Did she come willingly orrrr


:3

	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020



Mick said:


> Ooh, that's good!


She’s my favorite snooty on top of it! Now I’m contemplating on whether or not I want sterling...


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I’ve also had an adopt up all day and no ones offered yet, the post is totally flopping. 4 likes compared to my regular 10-20 :/


and i bought a gift for my sister for 13 dollars, do i rlly have enough money to waste on bubble tea??

	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020



Lothitine said:


> and i bought a gift for my sister for 13 dollars, do i rlly have enough money to waste on bubble tea??


That I might not even like anyway??


----------



## Mick (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> :3
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020
> 
> ...



I think I had her in NL at one point! I have Eloise in New Horizons now. 






Her default catchphrase is "toooot" and to summarise, I am a big fan


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

Anyone else notice that they barely use their catchphrases in Nh?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 9, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Lmfao how do they even reach up to the counter


They have long toes for the best of tipping


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> I think I had her in NL at one point! I have Eloise in New Horizons now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m hoping to have a deer majority island (which is why I’m contemplating forgoing Sterling; he shouldn’t be hard to find if I change my mind).


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 9, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Anyone else notice that they barely use their catchphrases in Nh?


yeah they don’t use it alot


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

**** it I’m asking my sister to take me out for bubble tea


----------



## Mick (Aug 9, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Anyone else notice that they barely use their catchphrases in Nh?



It's true, same with nicknames and greetings. I do think it's better that way, it makes the good ones more special


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Anyone else notice that they barely use their catchphrases in Nh?


Eh I think it’s about the same amount. I’d find it annoying if they used it every screen anyways.


----------



## Chris (Aug 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> He was playing with his other friends





ohare01 said:


> Ikr
> Maybe he just didn't see the texts or something idk
> Still kinda pissed though


You may not like this, but you have no right to be angry here. It is up to this person how they choose to spend their free time and who with. They are allowed to have other friends and priorities in their life and you cannot claim any entitlement to their time. Instead of being angry, be happy when they make time to spend with you.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You may not like this, but you have no right to be angry here. It is up to this person how they choose to spend their free time and who with. They are allowed to have other friends and priorities in their life and you cannot claim any entitlement to their time. Instead of being angry, be happy when they make time to spend with you.


Yeah..
I know..
I have a problem with being jealous of his other friends :c

	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020

I can't help feeling like that and I'm such a hypocrite


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yeah..
> I know..
> I have a problem with being jealous of his other friends :c
> 
> I can't help feeling like that and I'm such a hypocrite


Honestly I don't blame you and I'd definitely feel like it if he prioritizes them for no good reason. 

I think the worst stuff are when people ignore you for months/years without telling why and then comes back like "hi hope u been good!!"  like yeah i'm fine you're probably not :/ It's like, I thought we were that close and you can tell me stuff (@ those peeps)  also when those talk to others also...like ok.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Honestly I don't blame you and I'd definitely feel like it if he prioritizes them for no good reason.
> 
> I think the worst stuff are when people ignore you for months/years without telling why and then comes back like "hi hope u been good!!"  like yeah i'm fine you're probably not :/ It's like, I thought we were that close and you can tell me stuff (@ those peeps)  also when those talk to others also...like ok.


I think I'm the one in the wrong here
We talk like all day everyday and if anything he prioritizes me over his other friends most of the time
I think I'm being jealous for no good reason.. Idk why I'm like this
When he gets distracted for doing anything other than his other friends I'm fine with it but when he gets distracted with his friends it kinda makes me feel sad and mad at the same time
I have literally no reason for feeling like this yet I do anyway


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I think I'm the one in the wrong here
> We talk like all day everyday and if anything he prioritizes me over his other friends most of the time
> I think I'm being jealous for no good reason.. Idk why I'm like this
> When he gets distracted for doing anything other than his other friends I'm fine with it but when he gets distracted with his friends it kinda makes me feel sad and mad at the same time
> I have literally no reason for feeling like this yet I do anyway


Ah, I see. But still I don't blame you for feeling that.

But yeah try to ignore him and those people for a bit and try focus on something that makes YOU happy.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Ah, I see. But still I don't blame you for feeling that.
> 
> But yeah try to ignore him and those people for a bit and try focus on something that makes YOU happy.


Well, alright.. I'll try

	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020

and since when was this the what's bothering you thread whoops


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Oy I’m flipping my position. I love villager hunting but I also like Sterling


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 9, 2020)

I think I'm allergic to my aunt's dog ;-;


----------



## Chris (Aug 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yeah..
> I know..
> I have a problem with being jealous of his other friends :c
> 
> ...


If you're aware of this then you can do something about it. Being too possessive over someone else's time is unhealthy and has the potential to completely destroy friendships.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> If you're aware of this then you can do something about it. Being too possessive over someone else's time is unhealthy and has the potential to completely destroy friendships.


I don't know what to do about it though
I really try not to feel like that, and I was doing well until today..
The fact he was ignoring me (probably not on purpose but it still kinda hurt) because of them just didn't make me feel very great :c


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

hEY @Seastar i found a meme that made me think of u


Spoiler


----------



## Mick (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oy I’m flipping my position. I love villager hunting but I also like Sterling



What's the current position then? Are you keeping Sterling or not?
I know you wanted to have him originally... Mainly since I just stalked your island journal to return the favour ;D


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> What's the current position then? Are you keeping Sterling or not?
> I know you wanted to have him originally... Mainly since I just stalked your island journal to return the favour ;D


I’m not entirely sure...I feel like I want to go on another deer hunt tomorrow (otherwise I’m going to have to wait for a week or so) and I feel like having two out of place villagers is a bit much (I need Audie to complete the personality set).

also, yes I just saw your updated island journal. I’ve got to get on writing that but I’m not sure how to frame it lol


----------



## Mick (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m not entirely sure...I feel like I want to go on another deer hunt tomorrow (otherwise I’m going to have to wait for a week or so) and I feel like having two out of place villagers is a bit much (I need Audie to complete the personality set).
> 
> also, yes I just saw your updated island journal. I’ve got to get on writing that but I’m not sure how to frame it lol



I see. How many deer do you have now? Which one would you want to add?

I definitely recommend getting your journal set up, having a place to put my favourite screenshots has been a lot of fun for me! The layouts are a little hard to achieve though... I struggled with it for so long before deciding to just throw something together in photoshop and now the entire opening post is just an image.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> I see. How many deer do you have now? Which one would you want to add?
> 
> I definitely recommend getting your journal set up, having a place to put my favourite screenshots has been a lot of fun for me! The layouts are a little hard to achieve though... I struggled with it for so long before deciding to just throw something together in photoshop and now the entire opening post is just an image.


3 now including Diana. I’m hoping for Beau, Bam or Zell, but anyone other than Fuchsia (and Lopez if I don’t forgo Sterling) is fine.
I feel like it’s going to be a pain to get everything set up (especially editing the Arctin posts) but I’ll get to it eventually.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 9, 2020)

Douglas is back 




Love this dude it's great


----------



## Mick (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> 3 now including Diana. I’m hoping for Beau, Bam or Zell, but anyone other than Fuchsia (and Lopez if I don’t forgo Sterling) is fine.
> I feel like it’s going to be a pain to get everything set up (especially editing the Arctin posts) but I’ll get to it eventually.



Pretty good chances then!


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 9, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Douglas is back
> View attachment 300563
> Love this dude it's great


breaking news: man punks out on us snowflakes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 9, 2020)

He even gave me a nickname: Chubby


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 9, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Douglas is back
> View attachment 300563
> Love this dude it's great


a 30 something is going after a 13 year old based on looks

that's not weird at all


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 9, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> a 30 something is going after a 13 year old based on looks
> 
> that's not weird at all


that man is not 30 and I know it


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> that man is not 30 and I know it


ofc he isn't

its funnier to think that way though


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Douglas is back
> View attachment 300563
> Love this dude it's great


Bruh what a dumbarse you know what I meant


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 9, 2020)

he should count his blessings since he isn't dealing with me    I really know how to annoy people


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 9, 2020)

I can't believe I was in the presence of a model.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 9, 2020)

“Well I guess most women disagree with you” stop lying Douglas, we know you haven’t made any woman feel complete since your menopausal wife Susan back in ‘83


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I can't believe I was in the presence of a model.


He's a big fat liar lmfao
I don't believe it for one second


----------



## Chris (Aug 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I don't know what to do about it though
> I really try not to feel like that, and I was doing well until today..
> The fact he was ignoring me (probably not on purpose but it still kinda hurt) because of them just didn't make me feel very great :c


What you can do is work on changing your mindset. I can highlight the first problem for you. Instead of looking at it as someone is ignoring you, think of it as they simply haven't seen your message yet - because this is more likely to be the truth anyway.


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 9, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Anyone else notice that they barely use their catchphrases in Nh?


There is an exception to that rule, if they picked up a catchphrase you gave to another villager they absolutely LOVE saying that


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Theoneandonlymegan said:


> There is an exception to that rule, if they picked up a catchphrase you gave to another villager they absolutely LOVE saying that


ESPECIALLY when it’s a dumb one


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> What you can do is work on changing your mindset. I can highlight the first problem for you. Instead of looking at it as someone is ignoring you, think of it as they simply haven't seen your message yet - because this is more likely to be the truth anyway.


You've got a point. He did say he'd never ignore me on purpose after all.. He just has a tendency to get distracted
And I do too tbh
I'll try to think of it the way you said


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2020)

I am back.  Now... hmm...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> I am back.  Now... hmm...


Join us. We have an enchanted forest


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Join us. We have an enchanted forest



I do like enchanted forests...


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

Just biught gummy bears and Pringle’s instead of tea


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> You've got a point. He did say he'd never ignore me on purpose after all.. He just has a tendency to get distracted
> And I do too tbh
> I'll try to think of it the way you said


Yeah, best thing is also try not to think too much - I also have that problem but to focus on yeah, he probably didn't see that and as long as he obviously doesn't count you out when being with his other friends you should be alright. 

You can always try talking to him also if you feel like it could be necessary and say something "Like I know you are distracted and does other things but could you also check on your messages that I sent? etc." for a lack of better way to put it.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> I do like enchanted forests...


_Yes. _


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Just biught gummy bears and Pringle’s instead of tea


LOL I read this as I bought Pride bear pringles and I'm like bruh send me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 9, 2020)

okay so I'm wondering, how much does blood in games scare you (or how much do you not like it)


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> okay so I'm wondering, how much does blood in games scare you (or how much do you not like it)


It doesn't bother me as only blood but I can't watch like, surgery scenes or realistic intestines/cancer/etc. images and such.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> okay so I'm wondering, how much does blood in games scare you (or how much do you not like it)


I don’t really like graphic stuff (I prefer clean cartoony explosions a-la Zelda)


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

Like I can play horror games and Binding of Isaac but yeah I wouldn't be able to play realistic hospital/surgery games :/


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 9, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> okay so I'm wondering, how much does blood in games scare you (or how much do you not like it)


For me, I'm cool with it. Though if it comes from wrists or throats, or feet/hands I'm not a big fan of it.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 9, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> okay so I'm wondering, how much does blood in games scare you (or how much do you not like it)



no amount of game gore bothers me.

irl gore is a different story


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 9, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> It doesn't bother me as only blood but I can't watch like, surgery scenes or realistic intestines/cancer/etc. images and such.


Okay that's understandable


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Good morning.
Well, actually it's afternoon.
But I have woken up.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Okay that's understandable


Yeah... I watched too much House, M.D with my mom as a kid and it had too much of these scenes and they grossed me out. Especially that boy who got worms in his brain/eye or what it was


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Good morning.
> Well, actually it's afternoon.
> But I have woken up.


Mornin'!


----------



## Chris (Aug 9, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> okay so I'm wondering, how much does blood in games scare you (or how much do you not like it)


Doesn't bother me at all. My background is in health sciences mind so I'm familiar with carrying out testing on bodily fluids in a laboratory context.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 9, 2020)

I agree with FreeHelium. I thought I was pretty good at stomaching gore until I saw irl gore.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

OOOOOOOO my mom is making Dr Pepper bbq sauce for ribs tonight and it smells so good


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I agree with FreeHelium. I thought I was pretty good at stomaching gore until I saw irl gore.


Yeah this too...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Okay, I just _don't_ like gore. That's it.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 9, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I agree with FreeHelium. I thought I was pretty good at stomaching gore until I saw irl gore.


its all fun and games until you see a beheading video


Your Local Wild Child said:


> OOOOOOOO my mom is making Dr Pepper bbq sauce for ribs tonight and it smells so good


cant believe your mom makes dr pepper


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> its all fun and games until you see a beheading video
> 
> cant believe your mom makes dr pepper


I’m surprised it isn’t “in this episode of cursed foods YLWC likes...”


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m surprised it isn’t “in this episode of cursed foods YLWC likes...”


you're the son of _the_ dr pepper 

that's what I'm getting at


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> you're the son of _the_ dr pepper
> 
> that's what I'm getting at


Nah it’s the soda mixed with a made-from-scratch bbq


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Nah it’s the soda mixed with a made-from-scratch bbq


that could actually taste nice, i absolutely hate dr. pepper as soda though


----------



## Chris (Aug 9, 2020)

I love Dr Pepper. Can't imagine it as a sauce though.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 9, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> okay so I'm wondering, how much does blood in games scare you (or how much do you not like it)


when i see blood i just go back to scrolling bell tree forums because im afraid my mom's just gonna walk in and be all like "OMG WHAT ARE YOU PLAYING"

	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> OOOOOOOO my mom is making Dr Pepper bbq sauce for ribs tonight and it smells so good


....doctor....pepper... barbeque sauce?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> when i see blood i just go back to scrolling bell tree forums because im afraid my mom's just gonna walk in and be all like "OMG WHAT ARE YOU PLAYING"
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020
> 
> ...


 "SHUT UP MOM I'M PLAYING MINECRAFT"


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> when i see blood i just go back to scrolling bell tree forums because im afraid my mom's just gonna walk in and be all like "OMG WHAT ARE YOU PLAYING"
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020
> 
> ...


Yesh


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yesh


_*....doctor...pepper............*_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020

*.....sauce?*


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I love Dr Pepper. Can't imagine it as a sauce though.









bruh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _*....doctor...pepper............*_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020
> 
> *.....sauce?*


_*Yesh*_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

I don't even like Dr. Pepper... I think.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 9, 2020)

doctor pepper is a doctor

what do they do? Diagnose peppers?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 9, 2020)

confesion: i have aten seaweed and pizza before


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't even like Dr. Pepper... I think.


I prefer Coca Cola myself


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I prefer Coca Cola myself


Yeah, same. Pepsi is alright but yeah cola ftw


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 9, 2020)

don't be fooled, pepsi and coke are the same thing


----------



## Kurb (Aug 9, 2020)

did yall think i was dead cause i didnt say morning


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

I'm weird and haven't figured out the difference between Pepsi and Coca-Cola. I probably just need to have both in one day, but I never have both available.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 9, 2020)

Kurb said:


> did yall think i was dead cause i didnt say morning


hi jebediah kerman


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> don't be fooled, pepsi and coke are the same thing


No: Coke tastes like a mild vanilla while Pepsi tastes more sharp and citrus


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 9, 2020)

I love how this went from blood to dr pepper


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm weird and haven't figured out the difference between Pepsi and Coca-Cola. I probably just need to have both in one day, but I never have both available.


They are different in taste, they are.

Idk why people would make such an abomination as Dr. Pepper though, I hate that cherry aftertaste.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> They are different in taste, they are.
> 
> Idk why people would make such an abomination as Dr. Pepper though, I hate that cherry aftertaste.


My sis loves it tho


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> My sis loves it tho


.....just why... tf did i just read lol


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Oh... Dr. Pepper is cherry? That explains it... I hate cherries.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> .....just why... tf did i just read lol


It’s pretty good imo but there’s better sodas


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 9, 2020)

aight but whats the difference between squirt and sprite


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh... Dr. Pepper is cherry? That explains it... I hate cherries.


I like cherry stuff but hate anything orange


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> aight but whats the difference between squirt and sprite


....What is squirt?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> aight but whats the difference between squirt and sprite


One is a Pokemon and one is a Pokémon?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....What is squirt?


Same. I feel like I know it but in like a fever dream sorta way


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

what is a squirt soda anyway


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Really, I would have expected 7-up or Sierra Mist.
....Squirt?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 9, 2020)

Squirt
					

Squirt is a caffeine-free, grapefruit flavored, carbonated soft drink, created in 1938 in Phoenix, Arizona. Squirt (originally named Citrus Club) was created by Herb Bishop in 1938, after experimenting in college. The result required less fruit juice and less sugar, which Bishop declared had the...




					the-soda.fandom.com
				



oh nvm squirt is grapefruit flavored and sprite is lemon-lime flavored


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Squirt
> 
> 
> Squirt is a caffeine-free, grapefruit flavored, carbonated soft drink, created in 1938 in Phoenix, Arizona. Squirt (originally named Citrus Club) was created by Herb Bishop in 1938, after experimenting in college. The result required less fruit juice and less sugar, which Bishop declared had the...
> ...


I hate grapefruit so that’s why it’s like a fever dream to me lol


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

okay i cant have grapefruit and i dont think we even have it here so


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

I had never even heard of Squirt until now.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I had never even heard of Squirt until now.


same tbf we dont have a lot of murican sodas here anyway


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I had never even heard of Squirt until now.


I recognize the label now that it’s up


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 9, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> okay i cant have grapefruit and i dont think we even have it here so


don't worry, you aren't missing much it just tastes like this picture


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> don't worry, you aren't missing much it just tastes like this picture
> View attachment 300625


I think that's more the feeling when grapefruit messes up your bc pills lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> don't worry, you aren't missing much it just tastes like this picture
> View attachment 300625


Me when I get trapped in vines


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> don't worry, you aren't missing much it just tastes like this picture
> View attachment 300625


Hey Mickey, are you feeling okay?


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 9, 2020)

I actually recognize Squirt and the only reason is because it was one of the treasures in Pikmin 2.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I actually recognize Squirt and the only reason is because it was one of the treasures in Pikmin 2.


Wha-
I need to go back and finish that game...


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> okay so I'm wondering, how much does blood in games scare you (or how much do you not like it)


Gore and stuff doesn’t rlly scare me tbh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 9, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Gore and stuff doesn’t rlly scare me tbh


I love your new pfp!


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I love your new pfp!


HDHDGSGSGGS TYSM :”D


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> okay so I'm wondering, how much does blood in games scare you (or how much do you not like it)



Gore doesn’t scare me in any form, lmao


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

......Back to me thinking I didn't grow up.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wha-
> I need to go back and finish that game...


Yeah, Pikmin 2 was weird but I still like it. I never thought I'd see a Nintendo game where the story is that the main character's freight shipping company is in debt so he has to sell Duracell batteries to pay it off.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Gore doesn’t scare me in any form, lmao


Mmhm
Only like... disfiguration but even then I’m just like “ew”


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Sometimes I wonder if I'm still a child.
....But then I remember CD-ROMs and VHS tapes are outdated.


----------



## Mick (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hey Mickey, are you feeling okay?



doing fine thanks


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Sometimes I wonder if I'm still a child.
> ....But then I remember CD-ROMs and VHS tapes are outdated.


basically haha


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> doing fine thanks


 Y’all’s taking up multiple occupations


----------



## Mick (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all’s taking up multiple occupations



Gotta pay those bills you know?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> Gotta pay those bills you know?


Hehehehe I don’t have any bills to pay with my lifestyle


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hehehehe I don’t have any bills to pay with my lifestyle


Is that what Evwirt is? Just the most convoluted tax evasion in history?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Is that what Evwirt is? Just the most convoluted tax evasion in history?


There’s literally nothing to buy here where I am forced to live


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

At this point, I'm just an Inkling trying to survive...
No really, someone keeps shooting me.


----------



## Mick (Aug 9, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Is that what Evwirt is? Just the most convoluted tax evasion in history?



What do you think the accountant cat is for? ;D


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> What do you think the accountant cat is for? ;D


He’s going to have fun these next few months...

	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020

But yea the rest of Evwirt commits tax evasion


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

https://i0.wp.com/unrealizedgames.c...0/01/yo****axdodging.png?resize=307,186&ssl=1Fun fact: this was canon all along and nobody knew at first.
Edit: Oh dang, the image broke lol


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

man just cause i got that class on aqw i have some other **** to wrap up oooop


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> https://i0.wp.com/unrealizedgames.c...0/01/yo****axdodging.png?resize=307,186&ssl=1Fun fact: this was canon all along and nobody knew at first.
> Edit: Oh dang, the image broke lol


It was just Yoshi in Fortune Street, lol


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

Spoiler:  just a suggestion


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> It was just Yoshi in Fortune Street, lol


Was it like this?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

I cannot imagine myself kissing anyone...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Spoiler:  just a suggestion
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 300648


sounds like a good idea, who wants to date


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Was it like this?View attachment 300649







I found a different version of the image. This one shouldn't accidentally get censored lol


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



View attachment 300654


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I opened a bunch of spoilers for an image I don't have permission to see.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

HHDHSHAHGSV lemme fix it

	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler

























	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020

lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 9, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> HHDHSHAHGSV lemme fix it
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020
> 
> ...


Tbh thought it was gonna be a rickroll


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Fun fact: I actually have Fortune Street.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Tbh thought it was gonna be a rickroll






Here ya go :3


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 9, 2020)

henlo would you like some nice spoilers


Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



get stick bugged lol











Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



turn back while you can

















Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler: Why






Spoiler: are






Spoiler: you






Spoiler: still






Spoiler: here


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Art at its purest


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I gave up when I was given 3 spoilers at once.
Then the image popped up when I quoted this.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> henlo would you like some nice spoilers
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I cheated the system


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Fun fact: the Unicycling Witch commits tax evasion


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> henlo would you like some nice spoilers
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Bro


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

What would my spoilers do...?


Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler: Woomy?






Spoiler: Veemo?






Spoiler: Well...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What would my spoilers do...?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


This spoiler set is Wild Child approved


----------



## Antonio (Aug 9, 2020)

Afternoon

	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020



Spoiler



You thought there will be more than one spoiler, didn't ya


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Afternoon


*It is 5 pm*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Half of my island population is cats... I am drowning in cats.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What would my spoilers do...?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I too feel that kirby


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Half of my island population is cats... I am drowning in cats.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Half of my island population is cats... I am drowning in cats.


I’m going to be surrounded by (murder) deer with my plans


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

I have tangy but I want to eventually replace her with raymond

and idk who I’ll replace soleil with, I love her personality but i dont rlly like her design


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 9, 2020)

I’m gonna trick my sister and aunt into an unpaid internship


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I have tangy but I want to eventually replace her with raymond
> 
> and idk who I’ll replace soleil with, I love her personality but i dont rlly like her design


Snooties are actually cool in this game but I saw someone compare Soleil to a Karen and I can’t get that out of my head


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Plus I am going nuts over the fact Olivia is here after she left me in City Folk.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Snooties are actually cool in this game but I saw someone compare Soleil to a Karen and I can’t get that out of my head


Yeah X”D
But tbh she’s a Karen in a sweet way


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 9, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I’m gonna trick my sister and aunt into an unpaid internship


Nvm they’re smarter than me


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Plus I am going nuts over the fact Olivia is here after she left me in City Folk.


I felt that way with Pierce. Too bad he doesn’t fit my theme anymore but I love having him. My parents were extremely excited to have Wolfgang back after a years-long drought without him.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 9, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I’m gonna trick my sister and aunt into an unpaid internship


stepping into the path of darkness I see


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Nvm they’re smarter than me


unfortunate


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

the dark side of the force is a pathway to many abilities some consider to be...
Unnatural.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> the dark side of the force is a pathway to many abilities some consider to be...
> Unnatural.


Yeah, that makes perfect sense.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 9, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> the dark side of the force is a pathway to many abilities some consider to be...
> Unnatural.


that's how I got so skilled


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

I just got this from the HHA...finally they give me something useful!


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 300694I just got this from the HHA...finally they give me something useful!


a home and clean clothes????? you've been deceiving us all along...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> a home and clean clothes????? you've been deceiving us all along...


No that’s my swimsuit and I’m crashing at the lodge nook’s trying to open


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No that’s my swimsuit and I’m crashing at the lodge nook’s trying to open


**trying**


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> **trying**


I mean there’s this whole visitor center he’s building up but it’s surrounded by murder deer (and a wolf) so good luck I guess


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

that sounds about right


----------



## Mick (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I mean there’s this whole visitor center he’s building up but it’s surrounded by murder deer (and a wolf) so good luck I guess



Sounds like a fun place to visit. Let me know when they're open for business


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> Sounds like a fun place to visit. Let me know when they're open for business


Noted! Just don’t mind the deer; we get a lot of fresh produce and bass


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Noted! Just don’t mind the deer; we get a lot of fresh produce and bass


you'd hate my island, we got wolves a lion and a tiger alongside a poisonous frog


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> you'd hate my island, we got wolves a lion and a tiger alongside a poisonous frog


Nah I think the murder deer kinda match that lol


----------



## Mick (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Nah I think the murder deer kinda match that lol



Murder deer??


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> Murder deer??


Yes but with knife antlers whenever they feel the need for them


----------



## Mick (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yes but with knife antlers whenever they feel the need for them



Hmm, that sounds lethal. Definitely not taking off the spacesuit when I visit.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> Hmm, that sounds lethal. Definitely not taking off the spacesuit when I visit.


They prefer fresh produce but it’s a good idea anyways just in case


----------



## Mick (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> They prefer fresh produce but it’s a good idea anyways just in case



Yeah, I'm not going to trust the murder deer with the knife antlers to just ignore me...

Updated image:


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> Yeah, I'm not going to trust the murder with the knife antlers to just ignore me...
> 
> Updated image:


Nah that’s an imposter. He’s got scissors. Murder deer hate scissors

	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020

And they also still have fangs


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

WAs that the banjo deer from Hoodwinked-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> WAs that the banjo deer from Hoodwinked-


And not a genuine murder deer


----------



## Mick (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Nah that’s an imposter. He’s got scissors. Murder deer hate scissors



It was the best I could find. Figured it was good enough, because scissors are just double the amount of knives.



Lothitine said:


> WAs that the banjo deer from Hoodwinked-



Oh definitely


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/Jz5b8GT

My dog wanted cuddles


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> It was the best I could find. Figured it was good enough, because scissors are just double the amount of knives.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh definitely


Murder deer hate ‘em cuz they consider it cheating


----------



## Mick (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Murder deer hate ‘em cuz they consider it cheating



Ha, that's just how you go up in the food chain. Nature is cruel


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

https://imgur.com/xpQngZr

sleppy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> Ha, that's just how you go up in the food chain. Nature is cruel


I mean, due to my unique situation I don’t have to worry about ‘em anymore.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

I just took a nap for 3 hours


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Um... Do murder deer like to eat squid/octopus?


----------



## Mick (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I mean, due to my unique situation I don’t have to worry about ‘em anymore.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Um... Do murder deer like to eat squid/octopus?


I’m sure they’d be game


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Murder deer hate ‘em cuz they consider it cheating


Quite hypocritical considering they have knives attached to their heads in the form of antlers.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m sure they’d be game


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> View attachment 300708


They’d consider that a downgrade since ya have to open them for them to work lol


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m sure they’d be game


U-um.... I should stay away then...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> U-um.... I should stay away then...


You probably should lol


----------



## Mick (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> They’d consider that a downgrade since ya have to open them for them to work lol



But it's twice as many knives!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


>


no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> But it's twice as many knives!


That you have to manipulate to actually hurt someone

	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020



MapleSilver said:


> Quite hypocritical considering they have knives attached to their heads in the form of antlers.


It came to them via evolution


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 9, 2020)

Where are these hypocritical murder deer? I will defeat all of them by using the Socratic method.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Where are these hypocritical murder deer? I will defeat all of them by using the Socratic method.


Um...erm...They’re Evwirtian


----------



## Mick (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That you have to manipulate to actually hurt someone
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020
> 
> ...



I'm sure that won't be a problem. You'd learn to do that if you were born with scissor antlers.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

....As long as they stay far away from me and my octopus friend....


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Um...erm...They’re Evwirtian


Uh, I don't think I want to go back there since the first time I did, my bed disappeared.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> I'm sure that won't be a problem. You'd learn to do that if you were born with scissor antlers.


But they’re born without antlers. Murder deer fawns look like plushies (but are still somewhat deadly). They grow them in eventually

	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020



MapleSilver said:


> Uh, I don't think I want to go back there since the first time I did, my bed disappeared.


Good idea. I have no idea why Nook is trying to make it a tourist destination


----------



## Mick (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But they’re born without antlers. Murder deer fawns look like plushies (but are still somewhat deadly). They grow them in eventually
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020
> 
> ...



Right. It's all instincts anyway.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Good idea. I have no idea why Nook is trying to make it a tourist destination


Sounds like a scam to entrap tourists along with their money. You did mention everyone in Evwirt commits tax evasion so this doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> Right. It's all instincts anyway.


Yea, they used to be a problem but now it really isn’t

	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020



MapleSilver said:


> Sounds like a scam to entrap tourists along with their money. You did mention everyone in Evwirt commits tax evasion so this doesn't surprise me.


Yup I think Tom Nook might hail from Evwirt


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Sounds like a scam to entrap tourists along with their money. You did mention everyone in Evwirt commits tax evasion so this doesn't surprise me.


Sounds like... Gravity Falls.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Sounds like... Gravity Falls.


I mean there’s a lot of crazy stuff going on here


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

I think a lot of crazy stuff is going on with me too. Why am I a squid?


----------



## Antonio (Aug 9, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *It is 5 pm*


Evening


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Evenin’


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

It's almost 5 PM for me...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> It's almost 5 PM for me...


Same


----------



## Mick (Aug 9, 2020)

It's almost midnight here oops


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> It's almost midnight here oops


Y’all’s better get some sleep soon then. Even wild children need to sleep!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Well, uh....
What should we do now?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Well, uh....
> What should we do now?


Hmm...I’m not sure


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

*sighs*
i miss ezra..


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *sighs*
> i miss ezra..


Wdym?


----------



## Mick (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all’s better get some sleep soon then. Even wild children need to sleep!



I was going to say no, but then I saw Seastar's subtle like on that so it'd be two against one...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> I was going to say no, but then I saw Seastar's subtle like on that so it'd be two against one...


Teeheehee...
Well, sleep is important.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Yea I think I made up my mind. I’m going on another hunt tomorrow!


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Wdym?





Spoiler:  Rebels spoiler


----------



## Mick (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Teeheehee...
> Well, sleep is important.



Fiiine... Soon. ^^


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

This is quite a title I've made now...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Spoiler:  Rebels spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 300723


Dang-


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 9, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Spoiler:  Rebels spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 300723


That made me tear up. 

To be honest I haven't watched Rebels, I've only seen videos of the Vader and Thrawn moments.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> That made me tear up.
> 
> To be honest I haven't watched Rebels, I've only seen videos of the Vader and Thrawn moments.


Heh I only know the memes cuz of my brother


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Dang-


aaand ezra is still MIA
(Sabine and Ahsoka are lookin for him tho)


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

_I am so confused._


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

I'm back


----------



## Mick (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> This is quite a title I've made now...



Is that truth? o:


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

Experiments that made her an eternal inkling?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> Is that truth? o:


My title is just looking at my situation in a lighter tone lol


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> Is that truth? o:





Clockwise said:


> Experiments that made her an eternal inkling?


Hey, I don't know. I've been blown up twice and I'm still here...


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

Well at least you're an eternal inkling


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

.....I'm still part Octoling, actually.


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

Hmm...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

I fixed up my Lancer drawing úwù


Spoiler


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 9, 2020)

today's been a slow day, are people starting school soon or something


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> today's been a slow day, are people starting school soon or something


I am tomorrow


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

Mine is in 2 weeks


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

I'm still going to be stuck here bored LOL


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

anyone doing homeschool?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> anyone doing homeschool?


-raises hand-
I've been homeschooled since like 5th grade


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

Mine is possibly just for this year because of the crisis


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

The pandemic didn't really change much for me lol
We never go anywhere anyway


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> The pandemic didn't really change much for me lol
> We never go anywhere anyway


Yep, this is the same for me too.


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

It helped and at the same time, made me more depressed...


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 9, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> It helped and at the same time, made me more depressed...


it's been getting to me recently too


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> anyone doing homeschool?


I have to do NTI bc COVID


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 9, 2020)

I was a public school kid, like most around here, there was a private school 2 minutes from my house though


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

I hated school, but I had school. Public school.


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

Used to be in public, now im in private school


----------



## Antonio (Aug 9, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Experiments that made her an eternal inkling?


Like plastic surgery!?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Like plastic surgery!?


Wait wha-
No. No no no.


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

I wonder what it is


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Like plastic surgery!?


I don’t think that’s how it works


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t think that’s how it works


It's not... 
I'm made of ink


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

Hmm
Ink manipulation?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

I.... I'm just ink. That's it.


----------



## Antonio (Aug 9, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Hmm
> Ink manipulation?


Naw, it's more creepy/eerie like giving dr frankstein monster breast implants.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Naw, it's more creepy/eerie like giving dr frankstein monster breast implants.


Okay, no. No, no, no.
Nothing like that happened.
Unless we mean the day I was merged with an Octoling.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay, no. No, no, no.
> Nothing like that happened.
> Unless we mean the day I was merged with an Octoling.


So you’re sure it’s not magic?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> So you’re sure it’s not magic?


Only the Octoling part... I still have absolutely no idea why I woke up as an Inkling.


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

Much science


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Much science


And maybe magic


----------



## Antonio (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> And maybe magic


plus alittle bit of love


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Antonio said:


> plus alittle bit of love


No love in my curse lol


----------



## Antonio (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No love in my curse lol


booooo


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

Would be nice if someone made an oc of the scientist...


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

I was watching lion king and suddenly noticed all the parallels to star wars


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Would be nice if someone made an oc of the scientist...


.....Well, I am certainly not bringing back my scientist Kirby OC


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

I already have UW but she’s in the background


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Antonio said:


> plus alittle bit of love


......Yikes, I love being an Inkling. Is that it?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ......Yikes, I love being an Inkling. Is that it?


I’m sure not completely happy with my current situation but I make it work


----------



## Kurb (Aug 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I love how this went from blood to dr pepper


I comeback to this


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I comeback to this


Now we’re on magic!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 9, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I comeback to this


You make so many comebacks yet no songs


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 9, 2020)

dried mangoes are the best

	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020



Kurb said:


> I comeback to this


hi krub


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> dried mangoes are the best


Imma kamikaze this and agree with you
Edit: wait I’m not sure if I’ve tried it yet but I want to now


----------



## Kurb (Aug 9, 2020)

I’ve been playing a lot of Forza


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Aaaand I was about to leave because I need a shower. An ink shower shhhh.


----------



## Antonio (Aug 9, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I comeback to this


I read this wrong


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 9, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I read this wrong


how did you read it wrong


----------



## Antonio (Aug 9, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> how did you read it wrong


you don't want to know


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Aaaand I was about to leave because I need a shower. An ink shower shhhh.


I shower with a waterfall!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 9, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’ve been playing a lot of Forza


Apparently murdering everyone with a car has no consequences
I also learned that off-roaring with some cars make them wobble from side to side


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I shower with a waterfall!


Okay... but water will harm me.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What...? Plus shhhhh I actually like Kurb


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 9, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I also learned that off-roading with some cars make them wobble from side to side


yes that is how cars work


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Kurb said:


> .


Context: Otaku wanted to kick Kurb out of the chat.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 9, 2020)

me too seastar


Kurb said:


> .


----------



## Kurb (Aug 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> me too seastar




	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020





meant to attach this but whatever


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Well... I still have to go now. I'll be back later.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 9, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020
> 
> View attachment 300774
> meant to attach this but whatever


ok

	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020

waIT NO NOT LIKE THAT


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Guys it’s super cold in Evwirt right now


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> me too seastar


same

Also I just deleted my ac island with no hesitation so woohoo


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> same
> 
> Also I just deleted my ac island with no hesitation so woohoo


Go SH this time lol


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Guys it’s super cold in Evwirt right now


gibe weather


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Go SH this time lol


Idk about that-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> gibe weather


Like I have to sit by my fire now all the time cold


ohare01 said:


> Idk about that-


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

My starters are Mira and Antonio, not bad tbh

	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Like I have to sit by my fire now all the time cold
> 
> View attachment 300783


Too late


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> My starters are Mira and Antonio, not bad tbh
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020
> 
> ...


Noice!

Yea I was going to say if ya don’t want to ya don’t have to I just like having my seasons off lol

	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020

Ooooooh hehehehehehe I totally forgot this but one thing I NEED to make for my island is a ton of deer scares before ya ask yes they put me on edge a bit


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

I’m back had to do school project


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Oy but I’ll have to transfer from Arctin


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

Ton of deer scares to scare deer?
I should really do something unique to my town like add a backstory and some characters...


----------



## Antonio (Aug 9, 2020)

I didn't know moving into my college dorm would be such cardio...


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

Moving in lots of stuff is a workout


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Just dropping off my ton of deer scares now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 9, 2020)

Anyone got any interesting plans?


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

Plans for what?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Anyone got any interesting plans?


Decorating Evwirt right now. I’m trying out ideas before I get terraforming.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 9, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Plans for what?


idk, just in general. Things have been slowing down a lot.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

It’ll probably warm up later tonight


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

Hmmm.
Idk any....
Maybe will tell if I come up with something.
I’m just experimenting with terraforming


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

I really need terraforming for my museum. I’m planning a multi tier theme but I need the cliff tool and paths to visualize it. I am moving all the buildings I can to the beaches tho


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Hello, I'm back.

Uh, plans? I don't know... I'm just waiting for dinner.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

I think my family is planning to swim when my mom gets home from work but other than that I just need to shower


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Nothing interesting happens to me...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Nothing interesting happens to me...


Same


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

School is happening to me
I have orientation activities....


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 9, 2020)

the only thing i have going on is creeping anxiety


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Ooooh food is here. I guess I'm leaving again.


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

Idk what to add in my house area...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

I’m trying to relax cuz I have to do collig stuff later. I just don’t like talking about it tho cuz I always get a bit on edge around this time

	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Idk what to add in my house area...


What’s your theme?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ok
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020
> 
> waIT NO NOT LIKE THAT


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

Kurb said:


>


no


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

What is happening now


----------



## Kurb (Aug 9, 2020)

Enxssi i am not 18
_fbi is coming_


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m trying to relax cuz I have to do collig stuff later. I just don’t like talking about it tho cuz I always get a bit on edge around this time
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020
> 
> ...


Zen and maybe some nature I guess with some star items


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Zen and maybe some nature I guess with some star items


Have ya tried an outdoor bath or cypress tub?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 9, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Enxssi i am not 18
> _fbi is coming_


_no pls_


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

Pretty much.
But I could use them again


----------



## Kurb (Aug 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _no pls_


they are at your door


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 9, 2020)

Kurb said:


> they are at your door


*nooooooo*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Pretty much.
> But I could use them again


Yea, I’m not all that well-versed in zen or starry styles. I’m making a lodge out of my house (since canonically my character lives outdoors). Once again, I need terraforming before I can fully realize my idea.


----------



## Antonio (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Aug 9, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Enxssi i am not 18
> _fbi is coming_


pretty sure shes not 18 either so are you getting a restraining order or something


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> pretty sure shes not 18 either so are you getting a restraining order or something


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 9, 2020)

Yeah isn’t Kurb past elderly now


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yeah isn’t Kurb past elderly now


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 9, 2020)

apart from the elders and the wild ones and the drifter im pretty sure all of you are u18 lol


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> apart from the elders and the wild ones and the drifter im pretty sure all of you are u18 lol


ok boomer


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 9, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> ok boomer


ok no freedom


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Hello, I'm back...


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

So I experimented, idk how good it’ll be since I'm not done yet.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 9, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> pretty sure shes not 18 either so are you getting a restraining order or something


probably


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 9, 2020)

Kurb said:


> probably


confirmed: kurb is as dry as a desert


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 9, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> confirmed: kurb is as dry as a desert


Use some chapstick dude


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

I did some experimenting and right now I like how my museum entrance idea is coming to!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

........Ugh, I ate too much.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> confirmed: kurb is as dry as a desert


yes


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

So... what are we doing?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> So... what are we doing?


surviving


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> surviving


Right... riiight.


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

Being random


----------



## Antonio (Aug 9, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> surviving


from what exactly :/


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 9, 2020)

Antonio said:


> from what exactly :/


life, all the crippling aspects


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Antonio said:


> from what exactly :/


Evwirt in my case


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

....Just everything.


----------



## Antonio (Aug 9, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> life, all the crippling aspects


Edgy


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

Sleep deprivation


----------



## Antonio (Aug 9, 2020)

Oh god, I remember my edgy phase. I had black and white anime dude avatars.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 9, 2020)

Who wants to help me in tax fraud


----------



## Antonio (Aug 9, 2020)

I still probably got them in my cloud


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Oh god, I remember my edgy phase. I had black and white anime dude avatars.


I've thankfully never had one _and I hope I never do_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

....I never had an edgy phase.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Who wants to help me in tax fraud


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 9, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Edgy


i mean rn my mental state is just ****ed up so i wasn't really aiming for that but i guess it works too

	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020

@Infinity found a lurker


----------



## Antonio (Aug 9, 2020)

Spoiler: Found them :p


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i mean rn my mental state is just ****ed up so i wasn't really aiming for that but i guess it works too
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020
> 
> @Infinity found a lurker


Like, someone watching us?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Like, someone watching us?


liked one of my posts so i guess lol


----------



## Antonio (Aug 9, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i mean rn my mental state is just ****ed up so i wasn't really aiming for that but i guess it works too
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020
> 
> @Infinity found a lurker


Hopefully you feel better though, life isn't so bad but you must appreciate the positive side aswell and overcome the negative.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Like, someone watching us?


Ah, so nothing new?


----------



## Antonio (Aug 9, 2020)

Didn't infinity used to post here?


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

Last person to post wins


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Didn't infinity used to post here?


Idk about this thread but the basement yea


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 9, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Hopefully you feel better though, life isn't so bad but you must appreciate the positive side aswell and overcome the negative.


for the most part this is just a thing thats been going on for the last few weeks, it usually doesn't last this long though, i was doing pretty good before the quarantine with positivity


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Ugh... I'm falling asleep from overeating....


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 9, 2020)

i just haven't been so on edge and anxious like this in a very long time


----------



## Antonio (Aug 9, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> for the most part this is just a thing thats been going on for the last few weeks, it usually doesn't last this long though, i was doing pretty good before the quarantine with positivity


Sounds like you need to talk to an online therapist.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020



Seastar said:


> Ugh... I'm falling asleep from overeating....


same


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i just haven't been so on edge and anxious like this in a very long time


I'm almost always like that so I know how you feel :c


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

.....I think I need a distraction but I can't think of anything.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .....I think I need a distraction but I can't think of anything.


Have ya hit 3 stars yet?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Have ya hit 3 stars yet?


Oh... yeah. I saw K.K. Slider last night.


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

I should eat a snack right now I guess...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

....Ugh, I don't want to think about food...


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 9, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Sounds like you need to talk to an online therapist.



maybe, i usually get nowhere with them though


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh... yeah. I saw K.K. Slider last night.


Are you interested in terraforming? You might want to either start planning or grind up miles for the terraforming additions.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....Ugh, I don't want to think about food...


ok


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Are you interested in terraforming? You might want to either start planning or grind up miles for the terraforming additions.


I'm not very good at planning things... Plus I couldn't really get myself to do much today even though I need more Nook Miles


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

I’m currently grinding out the reminder of the 100 balloons I need to pop to get my signature title suffix


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

I’m back...
I just had a snack recently


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

"New Leaf Fish" is probably the only title I'll ever need for a while lol


----------



## Kurb (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> "New Leaf Fish" is probably the only title I'll ever need for a while lol


Wha t


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Wha t


Well, squid isn't an option.


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

Petition to add squid title


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

I go by “untamed wild child” lol


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

New Leaf...
This


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> New Leaf...
> This
> View attachment 300823


Technically that’s not a fish tho


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Technically that’s not a fish tho


Yeah... Are there any other phrases I can use?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Yeah... Are there any other phrases I can use?


Hehe fish is alright! _Don’t let the taxonomy purists know but I prefer the terms starfish and jellyfish over sea star and sea jelly_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hehe fish is alright! _Don’t let the taxonomy purists know but I prefer the terms starfish and jellyfish over sea star and sea jelly_


Yeah, I only picked the name Seastar because it sounded cute. I'm still used to calling those starfish.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Yeah, I only picked the name Seastar because it sounded cute. I'm still used to calling those starfish.


Yea it’s like how I consider Pluto an honorary planet


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea it’s like how I consider Pluto an honorary planet


A H
This kinda broke me because of a song on Blue's Clues lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> A H
> This kinda broke me because of a song on Blue's Clues lol


Ooy I haven’t watched that in forever but I know they got rid of the epic mailbox in lieu of _email _


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ooy I haven’t watched that in forever but I know they got rid of the epic mailbox in lieu of _email _


WHAT THE MAILBOX WAS THE BEST PART!!!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> WHAT THE MAILBOX WAS THE BEST PART!!!


I KNOW


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

I remember that show, I enjoyed it


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Oh, I have _*not *_looked at the reboot. I kinda forgot about it...


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 9, 2020)

just had another near attack thats it im calling the doctor tomorrow


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> just had another near attack thats it im calling the doctor tomorrow


im sorry to hear that :0
take care of yourself ok
and were here to help if you ever need it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

They also ruined bob the builder 

the picture of hard-working hardcoreness
VS


Someone’s boring uncle who’s posing as a construction worker


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

OMG EW WTF THEY MASSACRED BOB


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

When did they make him more realistic


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> OMG EW WTF THEY MASSACRED BOB


I KNOW ITS DISGUSTING


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> They also ruined bob the builder View attachment 300832the picture of hard-working hardcoreness
> VS
> View attachment 300833Someone’s boring uncle who’s posing as a construction worker


_*A H
I hate it. 
Burn this reboot.*_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

guys
i just remembered wonder pets


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> When did they make him more realistic


I don’t know but I don’t like it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> They also ruined bob the builder View attachment 300832the picture of hard-working hardcoreness
> VS
> View attachment 300833Someone’s boring uncle who’s posing as a construction worker


Isn't it also true that Cookie Monster became Veggie Monster?
It's a rumor from fifth grade but I don't believe it.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

*guys*
_*GUYS*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> guys
> i just remembered wonder pets


_Wonder Pets Wonder Pets
We’re on our way
To help the baby murder deer
And save the day_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> guys
> i just remembered wonder pets


_Thanks, now that's stuck in my head._


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 9, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 300834
> *guys*
> _*GUYS*_


BRO WHAT you just unlocked a lost memory


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

I remember Backyardigans


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> They also ruined bob the builder View attachment 300832the picture of hard-working hardcoreness
> VS
> View attachment 300833Someone’s boring uncle who’s posing as a construction worker


dont remind me


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I remember Backyardigans


The guy who voiced sang voiced one of them


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

I just remember one episode of the Backyardigans that had a rendition of the snow queen


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 9, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I remember Backyardigans


reminds me that I had a backyardigans sippy cup-


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

A few months ago, I actually looked through lists of what Nickelodeon, Disney, and Cartoon Network used to air and then looked up their theme songs so I could feel some nostalgia


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

@FrogslimeOfficial 
*Wait there’s more




*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 9, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> @FrogslimeOfficial
> *Wait there’s more
> 
> 
> ...


hhhh YES


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

I’ve memorized the fastplay monologue


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

My list of nostalgic shows varied from like the 90's to the 2010's, though lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> My list of nostalgic shows varied from like the 90's to the 2010's, though lol


Same


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> My list of nostalgic shows varied from like the 90's to the 2010's, though lol


A bunch of 90s songs are nostalgic for me bc my mom listened to them a lot when I was younger lol
Also staind


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> A bunch of 90s songs are nostalgic for me bc my mom listened to them a lot when I was younger lol
> Also staind


That’s me with 80s songs cuz my dad listens to them all the time


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 9, 2020)

Anyone else feel like puking their guts out


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

Nope, not me


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

I just want my last 3 needed balloons


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

To get an idea of what I mean by how much it varies...


Spoiler


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> To get an idea of what I mean by how much it varies...
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Fish Hooks and Foster's Home!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Fish Hooks and Foster's Home!


And Danny Phantom!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

I wanted to list more, but the rest would turn into links instead lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> And Danny Phantom!


I haven't seen it though


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

I'd be surprised if anyone here knows what Pepper Ann is.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 9, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Anyone else feel like puking their guts out


yes


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 9, 2020)

krub why would you call the FBI on me


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

We don’t know why


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> krub why would you call the FBI on me


I've been holding off but


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 300834
> *guys*
> _*GUYS*_


THAT WAS MY CHILDHOOD IMA CRY

	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020



Seastar said:


> To get an idea of what I mean by how much it varies...
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I watched fish hooks all the time oml


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 9, 2020)

@Kurb how could you


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

These duders too


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 9, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 300834
> *guys*
> _*GUYS*_


i remember this but i don't know why


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 300840These duders too


What the heck. My brother and I were talking about this earlier.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 300840These duders too


I only know them from Old Nick jr games I used to play
I miss the old site..


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I only know them from Old Nick jr games I used to play
> I miss the old site..


I-
_The topic we had earlier was old flash games
HOW_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> THAT WAS MY CHILDHOOD IMA CRY





Your Local Wild Child said:


> _Wonder Pets Wonder Pets
> We’re on our way
> To help the baby murder deer
> And save the day_


_We’re not too big
And we’re not too
But when we work together 
We’ve got the right stuff

go Wonder Pets! Yay!_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Anyone else feel like puking their guts out


Weirdly relatable
Want a picture of my dog


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I-
> _The topic we had earlier was old flash games
> HOW_


_because am smort_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> _We’re not too big
> And we’re not too
> But when we work together
> We’ve got the right stuff
> ...


I'm actually tearing up I miss that show


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Anyone else feel like their mind is going to be taken over by an octopus? No? Just me?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 9, 2020)

of course


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Anyone else feel like their mind is going to be taken over by an octopus? No? Just me?


Agent 3:


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Anyone else feel like their mind is going to be taken over by an octopus? No? Just me?


I know some deer aspects are creeping in


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 9, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Weirdly relatable
> Want a picture of my dog


I think about making myself to throw up to distract myself so yay
I also want a picture of your dog


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

Roblox..
I remember that,
but now its filled with toxicity that I don’t play anymore...


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

https://imgur.com/jvj0H5o


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 9, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> https://imgur.com/jvj0H5o


He looks like a Doug


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Agent 3:


I...
No, I'm actually half Octoling.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> He looks like a Doug


He’s- he’s named Baxter


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 9, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> He’s- he’s named Baxter


He looks even more like a Baxter


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Webkinz was my JAM until they started hypermonetizing that deluxe membership...seriously, we’re already paying for the plush!


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

I remember the webkinz plush and account I have, but now that account is gone.
F


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I remember the webkinz plush and account I have, but now that account is gone.
> F


I tried accessing my account but they wouldn’t let me in because of some inactivity thing...it’s a shame. I still love their plushes: especially the signatures!


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

I had the Webkinz sheep plush that time.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Um... Hello. Octoling here.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 9, 2020)

I've wanted the axolotl plush when I first signed up.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 9, 2020)

webkinz is a throwback
i had a few but never played


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Aaaaaaaand I need to catch a flea off of a duder for the Wild Child suffix...*cries in feral child*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Anyone else feel like their mind is going to be taken over by an octopus? No? Just me?


....This was kinda accurate.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 9, 2020)

I think I had a Webkinz plush but never an account. I think I tried to make one but couldn't figure out how to register the plush. I'm sure it was incredibly easy to do looking back. 

Club Penguin is what I played. Lots of fond memories of that game, since I had a membership there for years.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> webkinz is a throwback
> i had a few but never played


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

The signature plushies were the best thing to come out of webkinz. There’s only one or two plush companies that even compares to the quality of those plushes


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I think I had a Webkinz plush but never an account. I think I tried to make one but couldn't figure out how to register the plush. I'm sure it was incredibly easy to do looking back.
> 
> Club Penguin is what I played. Lots of fond memories of that game, since I had a membership there for years.


Oh.... Oh....
Yeah, I loved Club Penguin.
I have the DS games... The secret agent stuff was my favorite part.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....This was kinda accurate.


Oh no, what does that mean for me?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh no, what does that mean for me?


Uh... I... _think_ you'll be fine. 
....M-maybe...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh... I... _think_ you'll be fine.
> ....M-maybe...


I hope so..,


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I hope so..,


I don't actually know anything about deer instincts... especially for someone who isn't meant to be a deer...
I'll probably be fine since Inklings and Octolings are very similar...


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh.... Oh....
> Yeah, I loved Club Penguin.
> I have the DS games... The secret agent stuff was my favorite part.


Oh that was fun. I remember playing the EPF training missions and thinking "wow, I'm totally a hacker now." Good thing real hacking is less fun minigames and more just boring social engineering, otherwise we'd have an even bigger malicious hacking problem on our hands.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't actually know anything about deer instincts... especially for someone who isn't meant to be a deer...
> I'll probably be fine since Inklings and Octolings are very similar...


I’ve just been a bit on edge in the woods...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ve just been a bit on edge in the woods...


That doesn't sound good...


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

I remember playing club penguin on my cousins computer
That was fun and then playing a few Nintendo games and some Kirby as well


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> That doesn't sound good...


Maybe it isn’t deer instinct. I’m hoping not at least


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Maybe it isn’t deer instinct. I’m hoping not at least


Hopefully not...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Is it just me or have things changed in this thread


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Is it just me or have things changed in this thread


They have


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

Well I terraformed my house area a lot...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

I don't know what it is, though.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Is it just me or have things changed in this thread


What kind of things?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I don't know what it is, though.


I feel like the conversations have been more "normal" lately
And it's been less active


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Is it just me or have things changed in this thread


We're no longer conducting deadly raids on coastal restaurants, so that's changed.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What kind of things?


Just the mood, I guess.


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

Yeah...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Hmm...
Maybe we need something to do in the thread...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Just the mood, I guess.


And that


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm...
> Maybe we need something to do in the thread...


Go feral?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Go feral?


I-
I'm not a wild octopus.


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

Hm...
This thread just slow...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I-
> I'm not a wild octopus.


Try pineapple on pizza


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Try pineapple on pizza


I'm afraid of pineapple even by itself.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Try pineapple on pizza


Pineapple on pizza makes you go feral?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Pineapple on pizza makes you go feral?


Well you’ve seen my name


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

Reminded me of this


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Hmmm so _that's _why people don't like it.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Reminded me of this


Yesh


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

....I'm not hungry anyway.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Reminded me of this


mmmm pineapple


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> mmmm pineapple


Yesh pineapple on pizza is amazing


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

Of course


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

I was looking for pineapple on pizza images and came across a mushroom cloud


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

I JUST MISSED THE PREMIER FOR THIS


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

cactuses are such mean plants why do they hurt you ;(


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I was looking for pineapple on pizza images and came across a mushroom cloud


I-


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

Now I want to eat pizza


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I was looking for pineapple on pizza images and came across a mushroom cloud


That's it, I've seen everything.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> That's it, I've seen everything.


_There’s no turning back now_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> That's it, I've seen everything.


Thomas had seen enough. It was time for him to go. I probably messed up the meme lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Thomas had seen enough. It was time for him to go. I probably messed up the meme lol


No you got it perfectly


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Just learned I could save my signature as bbcode instead of having to resize anything that gets messed up
So now I can put temporary sigs


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Hnnn.... I don't feel well.... Is this why...?


Kurb said:


> *bang bang bang*
> *click*
> *beep*
> *nuclear bomb going off*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


>


UW is seething right now


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


>


imagine: you bite into a pineapple and its just made of pepperoni and cheese


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> UW is seething right now


Speaking of, you think she can turn me into a frog?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Speaking of, you think she can turn me into a frog?


I’d suggest not becoming a frog. I’m not too fond turning into a murder deer


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

Cookies on pizza


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Cookies on pizza


No


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Cookies on pizza


AAAAAA YES YES YES YES


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’d suggest not becoming a frog. I’m not too fond turning into a murder deer


But I saw a comic that makes me want to be a frog ):


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Speaking of, you think she can turn me into a frog?





Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’d suggest not becoming a frog. I’m not too fond turning into a murder deer


Ribbon said she likes being an Inkling... and she used to be a human, so...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> But I saw a comic that makes me want to be a frog ):


You probably really don’t. You can’t eat chocolate then!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You probably really don’t. You can’t eat chocolate then!


Hmmm good point


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Just the mood, I guess.


sorry about that


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hmmm good point


It stinks having to eat more greens now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> sorry about that


Oh, what? No, it's not your fault at all!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Cookies on pizza


That is cursed but the jojo meme makes it acceptable


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Cookies on pizza


My computer took 10 years to load those images.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Cookies on pizza


I can't imagine what this tastes like...
But I love both of those things...
Hmm...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> My computer took 10 years to load those images.


It was worth *every day*


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> My computer took 10 years to load those images.


_And for* WHAT?*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _And for* WHAT?*_


*Art*


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> *Art*


_No Matty_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _No Matty_


*Yes, Enx.*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _No Matty_


I’m a wild child. It’s what I do


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Why are we talking about food, anyway? I still feel full from earlier...


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *Yes, Enx.*


_*You too, Frog? D:*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _*You too, Frog? D:*_


*Yes



*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _*You too, Frog? D:*_


Join the feral side

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *Yes
> View attachment 300854*


Is that corn


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

W-wait...


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *Yes
> View attachment 300854*


i cannot believe this...one of my friends, taking the side of a cookie on pizza loving wild child


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> W-wait...


AAAA THE NOSTALGIA IT BUUUUURNS


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

*Feast your eyes*






why does it look moldy wth


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i cannot believe this...one of my friends, taking the side of a cookie on pizza loving wild child


Y’all should know as a wild child/murder deer I like interesting combinations


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Okay, so, do you guys know Lunchables?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *Feast your eyes*
> View attachment 300855
> View attachment 300856
> why does it look moldy wth
> View attachment 300857


BUBBLE PIZZA. ME WANT.

I feel like I might be turned into a deer even in Evwirt because of this


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Okay, so, do you guys know Lunchables?


_I just posted one of those_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *Feast your eyes*
> View attachment 300855
> View attachment 300856
> why does it look moldy wth
> View attachment 300857


N o


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

Lunchables are cool


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _I just posted one of those_


OH I didn't know it was a Lunchables product


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _I just posted one of those_


AND I posted that the nostalgia burned me

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



ohare01 said:


> N o


Y E S


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 10, 2020)

I never got to have Lunchables. I'd see them in the supermarket but we never got them.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> AND I posted that the nostalgia burned me
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020
> 
> ...


No those images made me want to commit neck rope


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Okay, so the Lunchable sandwiches, right? Well, the ones that came with Oreos I would make TALL sandwiches out of at school with the cookies, cheese, ham, crackers, and whatever else is in my lunch bag. This includes juice, fruit snacks, and applesauce, usually. I'd stack whatever could fit.
And, then I ate it all.
And it was _delicious. _One of my old friends tried it and gave me a thumbs up, though idk it might've been from suppressing pain.



Like this but with everything in my bag.


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

What a combo


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *Feast your eyes*
> View attachment 300855
> View attachment 300856
> why does it look moldy wth
> View attachment 300857


Whether you like pineapple on pizza, or don't, we have to put our differences aside and defeat this evil.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Okay, so the Lunchable sandwiches, right? Well, the ones that came with Oreos I would make TALL sandwiches out of at school with the cookies, cheese, ham, crackers, and whatever else is in my lunch bag. This includes juice, fruit snacks, and applesauce, usually. I'd stack whatever could fit.
> And, then I ate it all.
> And it was _delicious. _One of my old friends tried it and gave me a thumbs up, though idk it might've been from suppressing pain.
> View attachment 300858
> Like this but with everything in my bag.


no


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Here are some variations of the box then.



Spoiler


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Whether you like pineapple on pizza, or don't, we have to put our differences aside and defeat this evil.


But-but...bubble pizza


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no


_you should try it if you can_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _you should try it if you can_


My parents bought one today
_no I'm not trying it_


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Here are some variations of the box then.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Humanity is truly blurring the line between pizza and cookies.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Okay, so the Lunchable sandwiches, right? Well, the ones that came with Oreos I would make TALL sandwiches out of at school with the cookies, cheese, ham, crackers, and whatever else is in my lunch bag. This includes juice, fruit snacks, and applesauce, usually. I'd stack whatever could fit.
> And, then I ate it all.
> And it was _delicious. _One of my old friends tried it and gave me a thumbs up, though idk it might've been from suppressing pain.
> View attachment 300858
> Like this but with everything in my bag.


Wha-
I've never done that before... and I-er Ribbon has eaten that specific one.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But-but...bubble pizza


_*Absolutely not. I will not let that...thing... still exist. I have a duty as the Ultimate Milk Purchaser, and that duty is to Defeat the Marble-ridden Pizza!*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _*Absolutely not. I will not let that...thing... still exist. I have a duty as the Ultimate Milk Purchaser, and that duty is to Defeat the Marble-ridden Pizza!*_


But marbles are delicious


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _*Absolutely not. I will not let that...thing... still exist. I have a duty as the Ultimate Milk Purchaser, and that duty is to Defeat the Marble-ridden Pizza!*_


_I agree
I'm with you enx_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

_I don't know what these marbles taste like at all._


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Tsk tsk, y'all are missing out on a delicious soggy Oreo-and-Cheese+ sandwich


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

Marbles make pizza look strange


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Tsk tsk, y'all are missing out on a delicious soggy Oreo-and-Cheese+ sandwich


As a feral child I will take you up on your offer


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Tsk tsk, y'all are missing out on a delicious soggy Oreo-and-Cheese+ sandwich


Nonononononononononononono


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Marbles make pizza look strange


You're lucky I couldn't find any images like that


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Tsk tsk, y'all are missing out on a delicious soggy Oreo-and-Cheese+ sandwich


...The thought of putting the meat on the Oreo...
UGhhhagghaaaagh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Marbles make pizza look delicious


Fixed it for ya


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ...The thought of putting the meat on the Oreo...
> UGhhhagghaaaagh


It's weirdly good though
And who knows if the meat is even meat anymore


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

The only unusual pizza that I support is pizookies.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ...The thought of putting the meat on the Oreo...
> UGhhhagghaaaagh


EXACTLY
IT MAKES ME CRINGE JUST THINKING ABOUT IT EWW


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 10, 2020)

I have gone this long not knowing what an Oreo cheese sandwich tastes like and I don't plan on finding out.

Oreo cheesecake is good though. Had it once at a local restaurant and I'd definitely have it again.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

OKAY OKAY I KNOW IT SOUNDS BAD BUT I TRUST Y'ALL IT'S GOOD


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Oh boi yea I made the UW angry. 
imma still talk about it lol


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> OKAY OKAY I KNOW IT SOUNDS BAD BUT I TRUST Y'ALL IT'S GOOD


"Sounds bad"? It looks like something that you would find on r/cursedimages


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> "Sounds bad"? It looks like something that you would find on r/cursedimages


I wanna try it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> "Sounds bad"? It looks like something that you would find on r/cursedimages


It was on ****tymeals or something but I assure you it's good


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh boi yea I made the UW angry.
> imma still talk about it lol


Oh... That's unfortunate...


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Mmm, cookies and cream pizookie®...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh... That's unfortunate...


Whatcha gonna do? I guess foraging might be a bit tough in the morning but it should wear off a bit later

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



Enxssi said:


> Mmm, cookies and cream pizookie®...


I’ll take that too


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It was on ****tymeals or something but I assure you it's good


...




This was on the oreo sandwich thing


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Whatcha gonna do? I guess foraging might be a bit tough in the morning but it should wear off a bit later


...Have you tried... standing up to the witch?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Okay, so the Lunchable sandwiches, right? Well, the ones that came with Oreos I would make TALL sandwiches out of at school with the cookies, cheese, ham, crackers, and whatever else is in my lunch bag. This includes juice, fruit snacks, and applesauce, usually. I'd stack whatever could fit.
> And, then I ate it all.
> And it was _delicious. _One of my old friends tried it and gave me a thumbs up, though idk it might've been from suppressing pain.
> View attachment 300858
> Like this but with everything in my bag.


thats some boyswhocook **** right there



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *Yes
> View attachment 300854*


also what is up with this bead pizza


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ...Have you tried... standing up to the witch?


Um...um...no not really


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 10, 2020)

One weird thing I did was put ripple chips in tuna sandwiches. I don't think that's nearly as strange as combining meat with Oreos though.


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 10, 2020)

ayy what's up?!


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> thats some boyswhocook **** right there
> 
> 
> also what is up with this bead pizza


we need to defeat the evil that is boba pizza


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Jamborenium said:


> ayy what's up?!


We’re talking about interesting food combinations


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Jamborenium said:


> ayy what's up?!


i like your usertitle


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> we need to defeat the evil that is boba pizza


a whatnow pizza


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Jamborenium said:


> ayy what's up?!


meat with oreos


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> we need to defeat the evil that is boba pizza


By eating it


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Um...um...no not really


Well, she shouldn't be allowed to give curses over food choices.
Also, why is it only you?


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> We’re talking about interesting food combinations


sounds fun :Y


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> By eating it


*crunch* *squish*


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i like your usertitle


however, now we must make Matty and Frogslime cease the pro-bead pizza propaganda


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> however, now we must make Matty and Frogslime cease the pro-bead pizza propaganda


Oh no no, I'm not pro-bead.
though I wanna try it
I'm pro-meat oreo


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> By eating it


I would rather swim in a pool with socks on


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Well, she shouldn't be allowed to give curses over food choices.
> Also, why is it only you?


I don’t know why she goes after me

but @FrogslimeOfficial might be in trouble


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 10, 2020)

tbh the only weird food combination I really ate was one of those lolipops with the scorpion inside of it


scorpion taste odd lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t know why she goes after me
> 
> but @FrogslimeOfficial might be in trouble


Tell her if she curses me at least make me a green frog

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020

or purple


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Jamborenium said:


> tbh the only weird food combination I really ate was one of those lolipops with the scorpion inside of it
> 
> 
> scorpion taste odd lol


ive never heard of that but it sounds awful
i could never eat bug


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

At least we're not talking about calamari or octopus...


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> At least we're not talking about calamari or octopus...


fried octopus tentacles are good :Y


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Tell her if she curses me at least make me a green frog
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020
> 
> or purple


I mean she’ll probably make you allergic to frogs


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

okay wait purple frogs exist???




and they look like moles???


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> we need to defeat the evil that is boba pizza


@Enxssi before i go try to sleep what is this


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> @Enxssi before i go try to sleep what is this


I don’t know but it’s the pizza equivalent to bubble tea and I want it


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Jamborenium said:


> fried octopus tentacles are good :Y


U-um.... um...
*runs away*


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t know but it’s the pizza equivalent to bubble tea and I want it


how does one combine liquid and solid consumables


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> @Enxssi before i go try to sleep what is this






Dominos is selling bubble tea pizza


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

dont answer that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> how does one combine liquid and solid consumables


soap


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 300864
> Dominos is selling bubble tea pizza


Kill it with fire


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 300864
> Dominos is selling bubble tea pizza


Thank you for telling me the blessed company who makes this


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> soap


soap
is not 

food


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Thank you for telling me the blessed company who makes this


Okay slow down bucko imagine the taste
Do you like sweet pizza?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> soap
> is not
> 
> food


It can be if you try hard enough


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Also the UW has been dishing out these spells remotely now so I can’t exactly storm anything


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> soap
> is not
> 
> food


and soap
does not

taste



good


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 300864
> Dominos is selling bubble tea pizza


...Pinapple on pizza lovers and haters, we must come together we now have a common enemy


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It can be if you try hard enough


youve been reading the sacred texts without permission i did not teach you these dark arts


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> and soap
> does not
> 
> taste
> ...


Idk, I like the sour and poisonous taste it holds.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Jamborenium said:


> ...Pinapple on pizza lovers and haters, we must come together we now have a common enemy


But I wanna try it!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Idk, I like the sour and poisonous taste it holds.


Uh-
I am concerned


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Idk, I like the sour and poisonous taste it holds.


Frog

no

do not
eat it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But I wanna try it!


Me too but it's heathenous!


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 10, 2020)

Jamborenium said:


> ...Pinapple on pizza lovers and haters, we must come together we now have a common enemy


I have no strong opinion on pineapple but bubble tea pizza is way too far.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Frog
> 
> no
> 
> ...


I have some extra face soaps that are made from honey
I will eat it
I have drunk soap and hair conditioner


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

why is the boba part marbles
why do asians have marbles in their drinks

marbles why


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I have no strong opinion on pineapple but bubble tea pizza is way too far.


I wanna try it


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I have some extra face soaps that are made from honey
> I will eat it
> I have drunk soap and hair conditioner


yellow does not make you a lego person cease this


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> why is the boba part marbles
> why do asians have marbles in their drinks
> 
> marbles why


They’re chewy and delicious


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Idk, I like the sour and poisonous taste it holds.


Isn't soap intentionally made to taste bad so kids don't start eating it?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> yellow does not make you a lego person cease this


I wanna be a lego

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



MapleSilver said:


> Isn't soap intentionally made to taste bad so kids don't start eating it?


Wasn't Nintendo cartridges also supposed to not taste good? But, guess what we did.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I have some extra face soaps that are made from honey
> I will eat it
> I have drunk soap and hair conditioner


A-are you okay?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I wanna be a lego


ninjago is not real cole will not notice you

thats one of them right i had sets when i was 9


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I wanna be a lego
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020
> 
> ...


Yea the UW might make ya allergic to LEGO as well as frogs


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> ninjago is not real cole will not notice you
> 
> thats one of them right i had sets when i was 9


what about kai


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 10, 2020)

please do not eat the soap, it will not make your insides clean


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> why is the boba part marbles
> why do asians have marbles in their drinks
> 
> marbles why


i told my sister about the marble pizza
she cried


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what about kai


he's.... the red one?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

What is even happening

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



Enxssi said:


> i told my sister about the marble pizza
> she cried


I-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What is even happening
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020
> 
> ...


Chaos. I got turned into a deer too.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> he's.... the red one?


correct
he's the stupid one with porcupine hair


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

you put them on lego bayblades and theyd spin


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Anyways, at least these crayons I have here are non-toxic.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 10, 2020)

"Hmm this thread is kind of slow nowadays"

Bubble tea pizza: "Allow me to change that..."


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Anyways, at least these crayons I have here are non-toxic.


_Do not do it Frog_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Anyways, at least these crayons I have here are non-toxic.


Wh-what-
But-
Those aren't meant to-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _Do not do it Frog_


C O N S U M E the C R A Y O L A


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wh-what-
> But-
> Those aren't meant to-


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> C O N S U M E the C R A Y O L A


_*Frogslime, do not listen to this pro-marble murder deer*_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

so i looked it up
i was 10 when ninjago came out

how are they still going


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

I really don't think you should be eating those-


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

_*EAT NORMAL FOOD
DONT EAT SOAP AND CRAYONS AND BUBBLE TEA PIZZA P L E A S E*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> so i looked it up
> i was 10 when ninjago came out
> 
> how are they still going


hrnnng hot lego people


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 10, 2020)

no do not consume the rainbow


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Anyways, at least these crayons I have here are non-toxic.


starting to sound like my friend who suffers from pica


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*EAT NORMAL FOOD
> DONT EAT SOAP AND CRAYONS AND BUBBLE TEA PIZZA P L E A S E*_


I eat F O R E S T P L A N T S


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Jamborenium said:


> no do not consume the rainbow


but gay
but me gay


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hrnnng hot lego people


what


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hrnnng hot lego people


Wait w h a t


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> what





hot lego people


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hrnnng hot lego people


Why does this sound like something Josuke would say


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*EAT NORMAL FOOD
> DONT EAT SOAP AND CRAYONS AND BUBBLE TEA PIZZA P L E A S E*_


*I KNOW RIGHT WHY WOULD YOU  EVER EAT SOAP
It tastes awful and it doesn't even taste like honey and warm ginger–I MEAN it's not good for you *


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 300870
> hot lego people


new hiroshima collection from lego city


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *I KNOW RIGHT WHY WOULD YOU  EVER EAT SOAP
> It tastes awful and it doesn't even taste like honey and warm ginger–I MEAN it's not good for you *


_Josuke tried soap that smelled like toothpaste and it tasted like toothpaste_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 300870
> hot lego people





FreeHelium said:


> new hiroshima collection from lego city


_Um wait _*w h y*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

I don’t even have access to soap in Evwirt


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

who is the hottest lego person?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> new hiroshima collection from lego city


does a man fall into a river


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

I eat _normal_ human food.
Even though I'm an octopus.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

doesn't this just enthrall you


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 300871
> doesn't this just enthrall you


Uh-


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> does a man fall into a river


_*No, it's much worse than that.*_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> does a man fall into a river


no he vaporizes instantly or survives with life changing defects

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 300871
> doesn't this just enthrall you


pretty sure that ones like 7 right


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hrnnng hot lego people



why did my brain automatically go to this Mofo


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*No, it's much worse than that.*_


does a bomb fall into a river


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> does a bomb fall into a river


_*Probably.*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> who is the hottest lego person?





this is a joke please don't report me to the fbi


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> does a bomb fall into a river


*A bomb has fallen into the river in LEGO City*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> *A bomb has fallen into the river in LEGO City*


_oh no_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

I should not be laughing over something this dark


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 300875
> this is a joke please don't report me to the fbi


look at that hair straight out of a 2000s jpop group


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Jamborenium said:


> why did my brain automatically go to this Mofo
> 
> 
> View attachment 300872​


does a man fall for a man in lego city


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> look at that hair straight out of a 2000s jpop group





look at how they massacred my boy


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

guys

i have a confession

i had that rescue helicopter set in the meme


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 300877
> look at how they massacred my boy


Ouch

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> guys
> 
> i have a confession
> 
> i had that rescue helicopter set in the meme


:00000


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> guys
> 
> i have a confession
> 
> i had that rescue helicopter set in the meme


you mean you saved the man who fell into a river in LEGO city?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> guys
> 
> i have a confession
> 
> i had that rescue helicopter set in the meme


Did you start the rescue helicopter


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

_*Don't ask.


Spoiler










*_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you mean you saved the man who fell into a river in LEGO city?


yes

i remember getting it too, i was at a friends for a sleepover (he lived in a trailer park)
dad came to pick me up and had this set


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> yes
> 
> i remember getting it too, i was at a friends for a sleepover (he lived in a trailer park)
> dad came to pick me up and had this set
> View attachment 300879


you truly are the Ultimate Epic Man


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Did you start the rescue helicopter


indeedaroo


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 10, 2020)

[data expunged]​


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Wow Helium's a hero


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*Don't ask.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


"Build the man"


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Jamborenium said:


> I memed
> View attachment 300880​


what

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



Seastar said:


> _*Don't ask.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


That is an amazing meme


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020
> 
> ...


They memed


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you truly are the Ultimate Epic Man





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wow Helium's a hero


yes yes, all by age six

also this set is older than you frog


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Sometimes I really wonder what I'm doing with my life on here.


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Sometimes I really wonder what I'm doing with my life on here.


enjoying your time?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> yes yes, all by age six
> 
> also this set is older than you frog


Speaking of, the common toad lives 10-12 years. This proves immortality.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

@Kurb you missed a lot playing krerbal space program


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Jamborenium said:


> enjoying your time?


...Actually, that's it.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Sometimes I really wonder what I'm doing with my life on here.


Same but I love it


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Speaking of, the common toad lives 10-12 years. This proves immortality.


so you meaen to tell me the toad boi who i watched grow very big could potentially live 10 years? i wonder if hes still out there growing


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

I’m back and now we are talking about Legoes?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> so you meaen to tell me the toad boi who i watched grow very big could potentially live 10 years? i wonder if hes still out there growing


I am that toad boy


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I am that toad boy


bro

whys ur skin always bleeding you were pretty rough skinned last i saw u


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> bro
> 
> whys ur skin always bleeding you were pretty rough skinned last i saw u


did you touch my skin


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> did you touch my skin


i do not like where this is going at all


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

Pretty much when I left marbles turned to soap then to ninjago then to lego city


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> bro
> 
> whys ur skin always bleeding you were pretty rough skinned last i saw u


I thought that wasn’t frogslimes leg tho


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i do not like where this is going at all


wait no
wAIT NO
I have soft skin surprise

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I thought that wasn’t frogslimes leg tho


Oh yeah it isn't haha


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i do not like where this is going at all


I-


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

I don’t understand what is happening


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wait no
> wAIT NO
> I have soft skin surprise
> 
> ...


i swear you posted two seperate pics where there was blood
one said "most comfy shoes ive ever worn" 
i saw blood

hmmmM!MMMm


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I don’t understand what is happening


I'm a frog/toad with human legs


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wait no
> wAIT NO
> I have soft skin surprise
> 
> ...


Uh...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i swear you posted two seperate pics where there was blood
> one said "most comfy shoes ive ever worn"
> i saw blood
> 
> hmmmM!MMMm


Oh that was paint
I made a Santa


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oh that was paint
> I made a Santa


 in august

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020

not buying it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm a frog/toad with human legs


Oh so that’s what UW did to you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> in august
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020
> 
> not buying it


yes


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

Well I may be afk soon again


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh so that’s what UW did to you


my lore is messed up


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

I went looking for the lego duplo things I had as a child....



Spoiler: This cat














Spoiler: The red haired one in this pictire











So, uh... how old are these?? Probably 2 decades lol


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yes


why tho

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020

ok its almost 3 am and i gotta be up by 7 what am i doing


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> why tho


santa wanted to be birthed


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

_What the heck frog_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _What the heck frog_


HE nEEDED TO BE BIRTHED


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

What would Uw do to me though?
Turn me into a clock?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> santa wanted to be birthed


Wut


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wut


I didn't birth him the woodcutter and paintbrush did


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

people are coming to fix our sink why am i up i need to be there


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What would Uw do to me though?
> Turn me into a clock?


What would I be


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

****


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

ok but can we talk about (Mg,Fe2+)2(Mg,Fe2+)5Si8O22(OH)2


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ok but can we talk about (Mg,Fe2+)2(Mg,Fe2+)5Si8O22(OH)2


no


i am going to sleep now


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I don’t understand what is happening


same boat


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

Much science


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ok but can we talk about (Mg,Fe2+)2(Mg,Fe2+)5Si8O22(OH)2


NO


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ok but can we talk about (Mg,Fe2+)2(Mg,Fe2+)5Si8O22(OH)2


The what


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

why would they name a rock cummingtonite why would they do that

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> no
> 
> 
> i am going to sleep now


ok
goodnight


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

What would the witch do to me...?
Is that even possible?
Ribbon thinks she's been cursed to be an Inkling forever...I guess with me stuck to her


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> why would they name a rock cummingtonite why would they do that


why would they name an abomination a daddy long legs


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> why would they name an abomination a daddy long legs


......I'm not scared of those.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ok but can we talk about (Mg,Fe2+)2(Mg,Fe2+)5Si8O22(OH)2


Okey, I need to get my smart deer glasses on. there is: Magnesium, Iron, silica and oxygen in this compound


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> why would they name a rock cummingtonite why would they do that
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020
> 
> ...


What the heck


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> why would they name a rock cummingtonite why would they do that
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020
> 
> ...


i am brushing my teeth in the kitchen sink 

what a night


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What would the witch do to me...?
> Is that even possible?
> Ribbon thinks she's been cursed to be an Inkling forever...I guess with me stuck to her


Probably drain you of color or thin your ink


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i am brushing my teeth in the kitchen sink
> 
> what a night


Where else do you brush your teeth?


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> why would they name a rock cummingtonite why would they do that



same energy as this fish https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slippery_dick


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

Deer is back


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Jamborenium said:


> same energy as this fish https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slippery_dick


I regret everything


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Probably drain you of color or thin your ink


Uhhhhhh
So you mean death?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Deer is back


I’ve been a deer for the past hour


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Jamborenium said:


> same energy as this fish https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slippery_dick


*what the frick*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uhhhhhh
> So you mean death?


More like severe pain


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

my mind is in the gutter


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Where else do you brush your teeth?


shower


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> More like severe pain


Actually, that's probably right since I survived those explosions.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

have any of you guys ever almost fell asleep in the shower before
boy do i have a story thats gonna keep me up for 2 more minutes to tell you


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> have any of you guys ever almost fell asleep in the shower before
> boy do i have a story thats gonna keep me up for 2 more minutes to tell you


no but do tell
and then go to sleep your health is important


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> no but do tell
> and then go to sleep your health is important


ok
so one night i fell asleep typical human thing we all do it right
but something we all dont do is sleepwalk and ive been known to do it on occasion and i remember parts of it sometimes like dreams
so this night i got out of bed, and just hopped in a shower right? half asleep me jumped into a shower and just chilled there, for a few minutes until i realized it was pure cold water and woke right up


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> ok
> so one night i fell asleep typical human thing we all do it right
> but something we all dont do is sleepwalk and ive been known to do it on occasion and i remember parts of it sometimes like dreams
> so this night i got out of bed, and just hopped in a shower right? half asleep me jumped into a shower and just chilled there, for a few minutes until i realized it was pure cold water and woke right up


are your pajamas okay


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

it was a different experience

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> are your pajamas okay


i dont wear pajamas


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> ok
> so one night i fell asleep typical human thing we all do it right
> but something we all dont do is sleepwalk and ive been known to do it on occasion and i remember parts of it sometimes like dreams
> so this night i got out of bed, and just hopped in a shower right? half asleep me jumped into a shower and just chilled there, for a few minutes until i realized it was pure cold water and woke right up


*w h a t*


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

my body gets too warm for pjs, i usually just wear lounge shorts


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

I’ll need to get to bed soon. Goodnight! *runs into deep woods*


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

but to further answer your question

yeah they got soaked and had to be put out of commission for a little while

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020

ok i am going goodnight


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> but to further answer your question
> 
> yeah they got soaked and had to be put out of commission for a little while
> 
> ...


Interesting story and goodnight!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

gn to y'all Imma stay up and ruin my sleep schedule


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> gn to y'all Imma stay up and ruin my sleep schedule


dont


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

but I have so much to do
so much to see


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

smashmouth will not save you


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> have any of you guys ever almost fell asleep in the shower before
> boy do i have a story thats gonna keep me up for 2 more minutes to tell you


I almost fainted in the shower once... I had to get out immediately, quickly get my clothes on, then go lie down in my living room. 
I was still wet.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I almost fainted in the shower once... I had to get out immediately, quickly get my clothes on, then go lie down in my living room.
> I was still wet.


Oh, I'm glad your good now! Falling or slipping in the shower scares me a ton.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> but I have so much to do
> so much to see


I stayed up until 4 am last night and got up at 8 today
I was so exhausted that when I got home from church I took a nap for 3 hours


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Or, er, I assume you're good now?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> gn to y'all Imma stay up and ruin my sleep schedule


I went to bed at 5 AM last night.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

But messages have been posted since I loaded this page


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Or, er, I assume you're good now?


Yeah, though that was only like a month ago...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 300882
> But messages have been posted since I loaded this page


I don't get it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I don't get it


okay so pretend you're getting Ninja'd


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I don't get it


i tell myself I’m about to go to bed but then someone starts talking about something and I end up going to bed at midnight


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Here is a very normal song. Very very normal.
No, it's actually been edited to be Calamari Inkantation.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i tell myself I’m about to go to bed but then someone starts talking about something and I end up going to bed at midnight


This is me


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

im gonna go goodnigth ok bye


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> im gonna go goodnigth ok bye


Goodnight!
Im gonna sleep soon too


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

It's already 1 AM... wow...
And Kurb didn't blow me up today.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

I'm upstairs now so I have access to the honey soap

Should I eat


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm upstairs now so I have access to the honey soap
> 
> Should I eat


No


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> No


but honey


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm upstairs now so I have access to the honey soap
> 
> Should I eat


No.
You will die.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> No.
> You will die.


But what if I don't swallow it

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020

Hmm, no objections. Guess I'll do it.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> But what if I don't swallow it
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020
> 
> Hmm, no objections. Guess I'll do it.


DONT


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

It's in plastic wrap anyway
Too dark to get it out and I don't want to turn on the light because the mirror is there


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> But what if I don't swallow it
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020
> 
> Hmm, no objections. Guess I'll do it.


Nooooo
It will not be easy to get that out of your mouth... I think.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Nooooo
> It will not be easy to get that out of your mouth... I think.


But, a small bite?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It's in plastic wrap anyway
> Too dark to get it out and I don't want to turn on the light because the mirror is there


Areyouseriouslytryingtodoitwhatiswrongwithyou


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> But, a small bite?


No. It's soap. I ate food with soapy silverware before and it had an aftertaste that was hard to get rid of.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Areyouseriouslytryingtodoitwhatiswrongwithyou


I want to experience eating soap
I made a hair conditioner and liquid soap concoction was to initiate myself into soap group
granted I spit it out immediately


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I want to experience eating soap
> I made a hair conditioner and liquid soap concoction was to initiate myself into soap group
> granted I spit it out immediately


_but-_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I want to experience eating soap
> I made a hair conditioner and liquid soap concoction was to initiate myself into soap group
> granted I spit it out immediately


_*W h a t*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _but-_


but the   experience


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

I’m back
 Has anyone tried eating eos lip balm before?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> but the   experience


Don't tell me you've tried cat/dog food too for the experience


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I’m back
> Has anyone tried eating eos lip balm before?


Uh... Why?



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> but the   experience


Just no.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*W h a t*_


Okay, so, you see, when I was, mmm, slightly younger, I had a Quotev account.
The account was themed around soap.
I was gonna drinks soap to complete the aesthetic and post about it.
I did not drink it and did not post about it.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm upstairs now so I have access to the honey soap
> 
> Should I eat


I came back to check something but 
If you eat it I will not forgive you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I’m back
> Has anyone tried eating eos lip balm before?


No but I like the shape. I'd eat a cake from an EOS container.
This might've been in a Troom Troom video my sister showed me.


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

Idk just curious
My ex friend’s brother ate a whole eos before


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I came back to check something but
> If you eat it I will not forgive you


but the   experience


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> No but I like the shape. I'd eat a cake from an EOS container.
> This might've been in a Troom Troom video my sister showed me.


The Lip Balm is Cake


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Idk just curious
> My ex friend’s brother ate a whole eos before


I think my sister did, too. Or my dog. Can't remember.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Idk just curious
> My ex friend’s brother ate a whole eos before





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I think my sister did, too. Or my dog. Can't remember.



Uh- Are they okay?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Okay, so, you see, when I was, mmm, slightly younger, I had a Quotev account.
> The account was themed around soap.
> I was gonna drinks soap to complete the aesthetic and post about it.
> I did not drink it and did not post about it.


tbh surprised no one questioned this yet

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



Seastar said:


> Uh- Are they okay?


Yeah. My sister is alive and my dog's dead, but not from the EOS.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> but the   experience


What will it be frog, friendship,or the experience


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> The Lip Balm is Cake


*everything is cake.*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> tbh surprised no one questioned this yet


I was going to, but I forgot what I wanted to say.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> What will it be frog, friendship,or the experience


mmmmm soap
mmmmm the sweet release of death


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> mmmmm soap
> mmmmm the sweet release of death


no don't commit eat soap pls


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no don't commit eat soap pls


but just a nibble


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> but just a nibble


frog do not do it, please I have to go to bed


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> but just a nibble


no


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

Uh I think I ate lip balm before, just a small amount.
But that was long ago


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> mmmmm soap
> mmmmm the sweet release of death


No please....



ohare01 said:


> no don't commit eat soap pls


That's worse than "commit pour water on Seastar"


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

The worst that could happen is that it would taste bad.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Also I should sleep
Goodnight!


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> The worst that could happen is that it would taste bad.


*Frog the worst that could happen is that you will die*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *Frog the worst that could happen is that you will die*


*But it's made especially for your face so it's meant to go into my mouth*


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *But it's made especially for your face so it's meant to go into my mouth*


*FROG*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

I'm just now realizing I could do it now and there's no way I could be stopped. I'm an immovable force.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm just now realizing I could do it now and there's no way I could be stopped. I'm an immovable force.


*FROG
FROG*
*FROOOOOOOOOOOOOOG*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Gonna go do it brb


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Gonna go do it brb


Frog why


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

I accidentally tasted face soap before


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

I'm supposed to be asleep but this


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

FROG NO FROG PLEASE FROG

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020

*FROG IM GOING TO BE SO TIRED IN THE MORNING DONT DO IT*


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

Soap taste bad


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

I did it
Didn't taste bad actually
I'll send a picture of the soap in the morning
Don't worry I didn't swallow it and I rinsed it underwater so it didn't hurt my teeth

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020

The  experience was good

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020

Let this be known as the day that you almost stopped Captain Jack Frog from eating soap


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I did it
> Didn't taste bad actually
> I'll send a picture of the soap in the morning
> Don't worry I didn't swallow it and I rinsed it underwater so it didn't hurt my teeth
> ...


_*Aaaaaaaaa
You did it*_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I did it
> Didn't taste bad actually
> I'll send a picture of the soap in the morning
> Don't worry I didn't swallow it and I rinsed it underwater so it didn't hurt my teeth
> ...





I am passed out on the floor


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

Aaaaaaaaa


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 300894
> I am passed out on the floor


_ded_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

I am... uh...
wait I'm a radioactive octo HELP


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

I can smell my breath and it smells like honey soap and I'm happy
My life is complete
If I die this is the way I want to go


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I can smell my breath and it smells like honey soap and I'm happy
> My life is complete
> If I die this is the way I want to go


_*Frog w h y*_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I can smell my breath and it smells like honey soap and I'm happy
> My life is complete
> If I die this is the way I want to go


Pls don't die on us frog


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*Frog w h y*_


hmmm soap good

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Pls don't die on us frog


no promises


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hmmm soap good


Noooo
I'd rather eat ink.
Okay I don't recommend that to humans, though.


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

Still...
Don’t do this


Spoiler


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> no promises


I will cry


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Am I eligible to be cursed by UW now

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



ohare01 said:


> I will cry


wait no please don't cry

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020

DON'T CRY


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

How will I be cursed by uw


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> How will I be cursed by uw


You'll become not a clock, but the code inside the TikTok app.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Am I eligible to be cursed by UW now
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020
> 
> ...


What-
*that is so cursed what have you done to my boi jotaro*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What-
> *that is so cursed what have you done to my boi jotaro*


Jotaro is smiling there's no reason to cry pls don't


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Jotaro is smiling there's no reason to cry pls don't


1. cursed
2. I will not cry now i will cry if you d i e


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

The witch won't come after me... right...? Um...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> 1. cursed
> 2. I will not cry now i will cry if you d i e





pretend I died then you saw this

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020

oof soap got stuck in my braces


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

I am code?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 300896
> pretend I died then you saw this
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020
> ...


Awyhhcddd hes so cute  

_and wait why are you eating soap with braces on_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Awyhhcddd hes so cute
> 
> _and wait why are you eating soap with braces on_


_Need I remind you of the experience?_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I am code?


If you're code, then I'm ink.
.....Oh wait.


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

I’ve never had braces, my teeth were ok since I had a small retainer


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I’ve never had braces, my teeth were ok since I had a small retainer


I had bands, retainers, braces, and another retainer with braces.
That's a lot of money that'd be wasted with soap


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _Need I remind you of the experience?_


_your poor braces man_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _your poor braces man_


They've been through worse tbh
Surprise I'm not really responsible


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> They've been through worse tbh
> Surprise I'm not really responsible


My teeth are screwed up so I'm getting something for them too
Not braces but something called invisalign


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> My teeth are screwed up so I'm getting something for them too
> Not braces but something called invisalign


I hope it goes well
hm maybe don't eat soap with that


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I hope it goes well
> hm maybe don't eat soap with that


_*I wouldn't eat soap with or without them*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*I wouldn't eat soap with or without them*_


Okay yes but what about honey face soap


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Okay yes but what about honey face soap


no
Maybe toothpaste soap like Josuke tried but other than that no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

I used to think my life is not exciting but looking back on all of the stories I told on this site, maybe I need to instead be slowed down.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020

Anyways up next is crayons


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I used to think my life is not exciting but looking back on all of the stories I told on this site, maybe I need to instead be slowed down.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020
> 
> Anyways up next is crayons


_don't eat crayons pls_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _don't eat crayons pls_






hm yes perfect for me


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

What


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 300906
> hm yes perfect for me


_why do you do these things to yourself_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _why do you do these things to yourself_


Idk how long I'll be on this Earth 
Gotta go big or go home


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Idk how long I'll be on this Earth
> Gotta go big or go home


At this rate you're making your life span shorter


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> At this rate you're making your life span shorter


Fine then, more crayons for me I guess.


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

Sulfur soap was sweet when I had it accidentally.
I got rid of the taste immediately


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Sulfur soap was sweet when I had it accidentally.
> I got rid of the taste immediately


Ooh I'll add it to the list


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

What


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ooh I'll add it to the list


_bruh_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

More food
Less life
seems like a win to me


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 10, 2020)

What is happening... This soap eating is honestly concerning to read.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> What is happening... This soap eating is honestly concerning to read.


It's fine I'm alive

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020

Goodnight amigos if I don't post here at all tomorrow assume that the soap spirits got me


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

_*Frog nooooo*_


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

Well possibly going to stay here a bit
Not for long


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Oh, hello.
I'm not sleepy...
I'm trying to think of something to do... possibly Smash...


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

Oh..


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

I'm back


----------



## Mick (Aug 10, 2020)

Hi back
I'm Mick


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Mick (Aug 10, 2020)

I am glad you agreed, otherwise I'd be having an identity crisis right now


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

I'm Clockwise though


----------



## Mick (Aug 10, 2020)

Ah that's alright, you can be whoever you want to be ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

afternoon guys!


----------



## Mick (Aug 10, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> afternoon guys!



Good afternoon!


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

Almost finished with some terraforming, but I need to relocate my house..


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Almost finished with some terraforming, but I need to relocate my house..


oof gl man

also these vegan hot dogs were damn spicy ...my tum gonna hate me


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I used to think my life is not exciting but looking back on all of the stories I told on this site, maybe I need to instead be slowed down.



you will be


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

update got some bad hot poop kms


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

Yikes..


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> update got some bad hot poop kms



 hot **** is the worst hang in there


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> hot **** is the worst hang in there


thanks, my tum is worse than my ass though so i'll just have some oat milk to cool it off.. and yeah not bolognese hot **** at least but still it hurt lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Am I eligible to be cursed by UW now
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020
> 
> ...


She won’t curse you out of spite now

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020

Also, mornin’. Making the rounds after waking up


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

Hello
Will be going in 19 mins or something


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

decided to go back to my island and see if playing more ac helps my mental health at all











looks like everyones still doing good, which is great


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> decided to go back to my island and see if playing more ac helps my mental health at all
> View attachment 300948View attachment 300949
> View attachment 300950View attachment 300951
> looks like everyones still doing good, which is great


I had Scoot as my starter Jock!


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

Been playing NH a bit more lately after a burnout.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I had Scoot as my starter Jock!


scoots my only starter still around lol, had him in NL but he's been much funnier in this game


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> scoots my only starter still around lol, had him in NL but he's been much funnier in this game


I know a lot of people love him!


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

Well I gtg now...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Ooooof...I got Bruce in my second ticket, but I was hoping to get one of the others before him...


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Well I gtg now...


see you around


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Imma wait on Bruce and if I see him again I’ll grab him lol


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

ive been up since 8 and the plumber still hasnt shown up i could've just slept in feelsbadman


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 10, 2020)

Hello i haven’t posted much in the past few days


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> Hello i haven’t posted much in the past few days


Busy?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

cba calling my grandma but i should but she goes on talking 5ever and she always try to get me there even tho she's old af and i can't keep distance outside where she lives .-.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

I got the deer scare diy from a bottle sent by a wolf lol


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I got the deer scare diy from a bottle sent by a wolf lol


oddly specific haha

also update she said she'd call back but ya not going to see her irl right now ;;


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> oddly specific haha
> 
> also update she said she'd call back but ya not going to see her irl right now ;;


This was after I made a ton of them yesterday


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> This was after I made a ton of them yesterday


lmaoooo even better. but i mostly keep getting doubles now also probs because i have a lot but not all.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> lmaoooo even better. but i mostly keep getting doubles now also probs because i have a lot but not all.


I needed the diy on Evwirt but I thought it was a spring diy so I made them on Arctin. I learned it wasn’t but since I was there I just made 15 and shipped them over. I could’ve waited another day to avoid having to do a transfer but watcha gonna do


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

Omg 1117 pages

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020

How did y’all get so far while I was sleeping

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020

.....
Bc i went to sleep before 3 am


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I needed the diy on Evwirt but I thought it was a spring diy so I made them on Arctin. I learned it wasn’t but since I was there I just made 15 and shipped them over. I could’ve waited another day to avoid having to do a transfer but watcha gonna do


Ah I see.. and yeah mood x)

but yeah hope my gram doesn't talk for hours or stuff cause that's not was my brain is for lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Omg 1117 pages
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020
> 
> ...


They asked to go feral and we delivered


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

Ok..?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Ok..?


It’s what I do

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020




DEER ACQUIRED

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



LETS GOOOOOO


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

Bam!!
He’s so cute


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Bam!!
> He’s so cute


And he’s a deer


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 10, 2020)

BAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> BAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


Oh yea I summoned the Bam fan lol. He’s definitely part of my deer village


----------



## Antonio (Aug 10, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



lissiecat said:


> BAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


He's sooo adorable. <3


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 10, 2020)

I wuv him & im glad he makes the cut for your deer land


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> I wuv him & im glad he makes the cut for your deer land


The only one who doesn’t is Fuchsia (I need a peppy and Deirdre is the one out of the two I prefer)


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 10, 2020)

hi


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Hai!


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hai!


UW is UWU
random thought


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> UW is UWU
> random thought


What would the second U stand for


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 10, 2020)

U





Your Local Wild Child said:


> What would the second U stand for


UwU
U stands for UwU


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

That’s too powerful


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

N

 o


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That’s too powerful


UH

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



Enxssi said:


> N
> 
> o


y


e


s


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 10, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> UH
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020
> 
> ...


just-
n
ooooo o
ooooooooooo o
ooooooooooooooooo o
oooooooooooooooooooooo O


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> just-
> n
> ooooo o
> ooooooooooo o
> ...


y e s


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

u wu


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 10, 2020)

hello there can I interest you in pressing this nice button?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 10, 2020)

U W U


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> hello there can I interest you in pressing this nice button?
> View attachment 300985


I’ll press it!


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

owu


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

no pressing button pls


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

uwu


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 10, 2020)

OwO


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> owu


Wait are you mimicking my normal face?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wait are you mimicking my normal face?


uwo


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

uwu wats dat owo


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 10, 2020)

uwu


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 10, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> uwu wats dat owo


owo what's dis


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> uwo


No the wasps go for my left eye


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 10, 2020)

Fancy ^ω^


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Fancy ^ω^


^w^


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> owo what's dis



 owo


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

owowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowo


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 10, 2020)

｡ꞈ｡


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 10, 2020)

OwO someone help me pwease

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020

uh
owo?


----------



## Sheep Villager (Aug 10, 2020)

I generally lurk every part of this forum but every time I stumble upon this thread I have no idea what is going on and I just wanted to let you guys know. Maybe you can hang an award on the wall for that.​


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Beep beep sheep


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 10, 2020)

Sheep Villager said:


> I generally lurk every part of this forum but every time I stumble upon this thread I have no idea what is going on and I just wanted to let you guys know. Maybe you can hang an award on the wall for that.​


check the fight thread >;3


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Sheep Villager said:


> I generally lurk every part of this forum but every time I stumble upon this thread I have no idea what is going on and I just wanted to let you guys know. Maybe you can hang an award on the wall for that.​


We’re like a box of chocolates: you never know what you’re going to get and sometimes the flavor is really weird

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020

Hehehehe I keep adding symptoms to one of my advisories in the island advisory thread lol >:3


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Sheep Villager said:


> I generally lurk every part of this forum but every time I stumble upon this thread I have no idea what is going on and I just wanted to let you guys know. Maybe you can hang an award on the wall for that.​


 i just tried to stop @FrogslimeOfficial from eating soap. yeah. maybe we should get an extra reward.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 10, 2020)

Yeah, all of us are...


"odd"


----------



## Mick (Aug 10, 2020)

Sheep Villager said:


> I generally lurk every part of this forum but every time I stumble upon this thread I have no idea what is going on and I just wanted to let you guys know. Maybe you can hang an award on the wall for that.​



We have fun conversations here! Sometimes...
there's a _lot_ of meaningless stuff in there


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 10, 2020)

Sheep Villager said:


> I generally lurk every part of this forum but every time I stumble upon this thread I have no idea what is going on and I just wanted to let you guys know. Maybe you can hang an award on the wall for that.​


OH YOU SHOULD SEE CHEEMS FEDERATON
(it's a pm chat)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Mick said:


> We have fun conversations here! Sometimes...
> there's a _lot_ of meaningless stuff in there


_Fun stuff, you mean_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

this poor guy wanted to leave his 1 message to us and now he's getting bombarded with @s


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

ok I'm awake do y'all wanna see the soap


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ok I'm awake do y'all wanna see the soap


sure


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ok I'm awake do y'all wanna see the soap


y e s


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

kk brb


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ok I'm awake do y'all wanna see the soap


Y’all know that the UW isn’t going to curse you anymore lol


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> @Kurb you missed a lot playing krerbal space program


what did i miss


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what did i miss


i told everyone that i owned the lego city rescue helicopter and frog went sicko mode and ate soap


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what did i miss


Everything


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Everything


oi


----------



## Mick (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> this poor guy wanted to leave his 1 message to us and now he's getting bombarded with @s



The true basement dweller experience


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what did i miss


Matty is trying to make us eat marble pizza
frog ate soap
freehelium saved the man who fell into the river in LEGO city and fell asleep in the shower


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Matty is trying to make us eat marble pizza
> frog ate soap
> freehelium saved the man who fell into the river in LEGO city and fell asleep in the shower


i was out driving a van in Forza and y’all did this


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Matty is trying to make us eat marble pizza
> frog ate soap
> freehelium saved the man who fell into the river in LEGO city and fell asleep in the shower


yup


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

I can provide more proof if anyone wants it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i was out driving a van in Forza and y’all did this


_T R Y T H E M A R B L E P I Z Z A_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i was out driving a van in Forza and y’all did this


i told them of my sleepwalking experience


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I can provide more proof if anyone wants it


why


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i was out driving a van in Forza and y’all did this


Bubble tea pizza is evil


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i told them of my sleepwalking experience
> 
> why


for science


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I can provide more proof if anyone wants it


mmm gotta love that floor soap


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I can provide more proof if anyone wants it


Why would you do this


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

P R 


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I can provide more proof if anyone wants it


P R O O F


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> mmm gotta love that floor soap


My kitchen sink but lol yeah


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> for science


this is not ok


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Bubble tea pizza is delicious


Fixed it for you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

I keep getting bathroom mixed up with kitchen

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



Kurb said:


> P R
> 
> P R O O F


k brb


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 10, 2020)

Frog
w t h


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Fixed it for you


*DO NOT PUT WORDS IN MY MOUTH*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *DO NOT PUT WORDS IN MY MOUTH*


:3


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Frog after eating the soap


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

frogslimes meme receiving privileges are revoked until further notice


----------



## Mick (Aug 10, 2020)

Oh man, he won't be able to swear for a _month_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hrnnng hot lego people


@Kurb you also missed this


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

*For anyone who cares, it’s an ‘83 Vandura G-1500*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> frogslimes meme receiving privileges are revoked until further notice


no

And more proof


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> @Kurb you also missed this


whjhahuyghwtatwhat


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *For anyone who cares, it’s an ‘83 Vandura G-1500*


Y’all’s was driving a car while we were going feral


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 10, 2020)

/.0./


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> @Kurb you also missed this


NO


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

i can’t be the only one who thought A hermaphrodite was a type of rock


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

The soap tasted good actually just thought y'all should know


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i can’t be the only one who thought A hermaphrodite was a type of rock


Nah I knew it was biology. I know a bit about geology tho. Ya wanna know the main difference between mafic and felsic rocks?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> no
> 
> And more proof


why did this have to be taken in front of my profile


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> why did this have to be taken in front of my profile


you're next


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> why did this have to be taken in front of my profile


because you doubted my power


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> The soap tasted good actually just thought y'all should know


ok but *why*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ok but *why*


for the  experience


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> why did this have to be taken in front of my profile


kurb im sorry I couldnt stop this evil


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Man Vris isn’t here to nanny us that’s why we’re going extra feral


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> kurb im sorry I couldnt stop this evil


I'm not evil I'm blursed


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 10, 2020)

Soap is good and all but candles give you a _much more interesting _ experience


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

frogs raw aura has grown far too powerful to be contained

there is nothing i can do


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Soap is good and all but candles give you a _much more interesting _ experience


*No*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Soap is good and all but candles give you a _much more interesting _ experience


I plan to eat crayons, which should be about the same because of the wax, though I bet candles have more flavor because of the scent.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Soap is good and all but candles give you a _much more interesting _ experience


Did you know that they make soda candies to give you a candle eating experience


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Did you know that they make soda candies to give you a candle eating experience


I really wanna try those


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> frogs raw aura has grown far too powerful to be contained
> 
> there is nothing i can do


oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I really wanna try those


They’re in Cracker Barrel


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Did you know that they make soda candies to give you a candle eating experience


definitely better than eating household objects
take this route


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Soap is good and all but candles give you a _much more interesting _ experience


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Next up is the tide pods downstairs meet you all in hell


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Did you know that they make soda candies to give you a candle eating experience


not as good. it's a fake experience


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Next up is the tide pods downstairs meet you all in hell


That’s where the ferality stops for me lol


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *No*


_*YOU CAN'T STOP ME*_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Next up is the tide pods downstairs meet you all in hell


last i checked its not 2018


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> not as good. it's a fake experience


I agree. They’re less cronchy


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Next up is the tide pods downstairs meet you all in hell


Slide on a slide in California sun in summer


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Slide on a slide in California sun in summer


That's the highway to hell


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

i have been having stranger and stranger dreams


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Slide on a slide in California sun in summer


Haven’t been to CA but when I went to Michigan we went to a playground that had a stove-hot slide


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i have been having stranger and stranger dreams


do tell


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Haven’t been to CA but when I went to Michigan we went to a playground that had a stove-hot slide


last year it got up to 110 degrees


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

i used to push my little cousin onto metallic slides when we were little

i was evil lol


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 10, 2020)

Speaking of dreams I just had one that I was playing hide and seek with thanos but it was in a zelda map and then the fbi came to my house c:


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i used to push my little cousin onto metallic slides when we were little
> 
> i was evil lol


I pushed my sister off a house


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> last year it got up to 110 degrees


Ouch


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i used to push my little cousin onto metallic slides when we were little
> 
> i was evil lol


i can feel this post


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I pushed my sister off a house


cool


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Speaking of dreams I just had one that I was playing hide and seek with thanos but it was in a zelda map and then the fbi came to my house c:


Weirdly I had one where I was Carl Fredrickson and I was hiding in Thanos' icebox that was actually a crate full of milk.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Speaking of dreams I just had one that I was playing hide and seek with thanos but it was in a zelda map and then the fbi came to my house c:


i had a dream last night that i was killed by a nuclear detonation and i was a ghost
(fitting)


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Speaking of dreams I just had one that I was playing hide and seek with thanos but it was in a zelda map and then the fbi came to my house c:


Kurb did you call the cops on Rosie too


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

i know i have dreams and i remember pieces of them but i never remember enough to really share them


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i had a dream last night that i was killed by a nuclear detonation and i was a ghost
> (fitting)


Y’all’s must have nukes on the brain wouldn’t surprise me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all’s must have nukes on the brain wouldn’t surprise me


Must be nukes on the brain (yeah)
And it's callin my name (callin my name)


----------



## Mick (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> The soap tasted good actually just thought y'all should know



Save some for us then


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 10, 2020)

No soap for me


----------



## Mick (Aug 10, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> No soap for me



More for us!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Mick said:


> Save some for us then


Here ya go




Looks like lemon bars


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 10, 2020)

Mick said:


> More for us!


can i call the poison hotline


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Mick said:


> Save some for us then


I need some for washing cuz peeps here say I smell


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> can i call the poison hotline


Wait no it's non-toxic


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 10, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> can i call the poison hotline


Not if we eat it fast enough


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

i also dreamed that seastar’s oc was in a box
just a box
a big titanium box


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Here ya go
> View attachment 301002
> Looks like lemon bars


ok but have you ever ate liquid soap that stuff is gross man which is why YOU SHOULDNT EAT IT


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> last i checked its not 2018


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i also dreamed that seastar’s oc was in a box
> just a box
> a big titanium box


stap
i still need to finish that fight with you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ok but have you ever ate liquid soap that stuff is gross man which is why YOU SHOULDNT EAT IT


Yeah
I mixed it in the soap initiation concoction don't you remember the story


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i also dreamed that seastar’s oc was in a box
> just a box
> a big titanium box


You didnt answer my question. Did you call the FBI on Rosie as well?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yeah
> I mixed it in the soap initiation concoction don't you remember the story


what is with you people

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



Enxssi said:


> You didnt answer my question. Did you call the FBI on Rosie as well?


i called it on him


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> stap
> i still need to finish that fight with you


ok i dont control my dreams

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



Enxssi said:


> You didnt answer my question. Did you call the FBI on Rosie as well?


what did rosie say?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> what is with you people
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020
> 
> ...


We’re feral


----------



## Mick (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ok but have you ever ate liquid soap that stuff is gross man which is why YOU SHOULDNT EAT IT



Actually I have not  I never wondered about this


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Speaking of dreams I just had one that I was playing hide and seek with thanos but it was in a zelda map and then the fbi came to my house c:





Kurb said:


> ok i dont control my dreams
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020
> 
> ...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> what is with you people


For context:


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Okay, so, you see, when I was, mmm, slightly younger, I had a Quotev account.
> The account was themed around soap.
> I was gonna drinks soap to complete the aesthetic and post about it.
> I did not drink it and did not post about it.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> For context:


ok


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> h


i didnt do it that time


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> For context:


I will say a bad word


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

I just made lunch and it was so good! 


Spoiler:  my lunch


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I will say a bad word


do it


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i didnt do it that time


*hmmmmm,mmmm,mm*


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 10, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I just made lunch and it was so good!
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  my lunch
> ...


cool lunch!


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> do it


Tax Evasion


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Tax Evasion


I live for evading taxes


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Tax Evasion


yoshi commits tax fraud


----------



## Mick (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Tax Evasion



Gasp. I am this close to pressing the Vris button


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Tax Evasion


i will steal your appendix


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I live for evading taxes


*Of course you would*


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> cool lunch!


Ty!! I was going to make pasta w/ herb sauce but we were out of milk so I went with pasta w/ garlic and olive oil sauce


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

the plumber fixing my sink is most cursed looking individual ive seen in a long time


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 10, 2020)

Mick said:


> Gasp. I am this close to pressing the Vris button


Fine. I'll do it myself.
@Vrisnem


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i will steal your appendix


Do it coward


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *Of course you would*


Like a wise person once said: "shoes are for cowards and so is paying taxes"


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I just made lunch and it was so good!
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  my lunch
> ...


It's just plan pasta


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> Fine. I'll do it myself.
> @Vrisnem


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> Fine. I'll do it myself.
> @Vrisnem


Wait no he'll see the fact that I ate soap


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> It's just plan pasta


I
I didn’t put enough water
BUT there’s sauce in it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I
> I didn’t put enough water
> BUT there’s sauce in it


add soap


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wait no he'll see the fact that I ate soap


I know


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wait no he'll see the fact that I ate soap


He will seE it ALL


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I
> I didn’t put enough water
> BUT there’s sauce in it


Oh-

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020

I want oat meal


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

is anyone here a qualified mechanic because my dad (who is) isn’t really helping me about what a gear ratio is


----------



## Chris (Aug 10, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> Fine. I'll do it myself.
> @Vrisnem









What do you need?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> add soap


Already ate it but I definitely will keep that in mind for next time


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> is anyone here a qualified mechanic because my dad (who is) isn’t really helping me about what a gear ratio is


Uh..my boyfriend is but he's not here.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> What do you need?


what’s a gear ratio


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> What do you need?


frog is eating soap


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Vriiiiisss


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> frog is eating soap


this, too
but mainly we’re talking about gear ratios


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> frog is eating soap


uhM IT'S NOT WHAT YOU THINK


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

well i know ohare is online because ive gotten 10 love reacts


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> frog is eating soap


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

frog has gone off the deep end


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> frog is eating soap


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> frog has gone off the deep end


WATCH AS I DIVE IN


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> uhM IT'S NOT WHAT YOU THINK


*She did! She posted about it!*


----------



## Chris (Aug 10, 2020)

Don't eat soap. 
Don't evade taxes. 
I'm in the same room as a mechanic but I doubt I'd understand it well enough to communicate their answer to you.

Did I cover everything?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *She did! She posted about it!*


IT WAS ONLY TWO SMALL BITES
I didn't even swallow it


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Don't eat soap.
> Don't evade taxes.
> I'm in the same room as a mechanic but I doubt I'd understand it well enough to communicate their answer to you.
> 
> Did I cover everything?


yup!


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> WATCH AS I DIVE IN


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Don't eat soap.
> Don't evade taxes.
> I'm in the same room as a mechanic but I doubt I'd understand it well enough to communicate their answer to you.
> 
> Did I cover everything?


Lmao I’d like to see you try to translate it into peasant speak


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

A gear train is a mechanical system formed by mounting gears on a frame so the teeth of the gears engage. Gear teeth are designed to ensure the pitch circles of engaging gears roll on each other without slipping, providing a smooth transmission of rotation from one gear to the next.  G ear ratio


----------



## Mick (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what’s a gear ratio



The difference in the amount of rotations on the input and output of a gear system. Say you have a big gear with 20 teeth and a small one with 10, that's a gear ratio of 2:1 and you will have to turn the small gear twice to rotate the big one once. If you do this twice in a row, your ratio become 4:1. And so forth. Hope that helps


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Lmao I’d like to see you try to translate it into peasant speak





Vrisnem said:


> Don't eat soap.
> Don't evade taxes.
> I'm in the same room as a mechanic but I doubt I'd understand it well enough to communicate their answer to you.
> 
> Did I cover everything?


No vris I have question. Is Pokemon let's go Eevee fun?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Don't eat soap.
> Don't evade taxes.
> I'm in the same room as a mechanic but I doubt I'd understand it well enough to communicate their answer to you.
> 
> Did I cover everything?


yea prolly


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Hai Vris! We’ve all gone feral!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Mick said:


> The difference in the amount of rotations on the input and output of a gear system. Say you have a big gear with 20 teeth and a small one with 10, that's a gear ratio of 2:1 and you will have to turn the small gear twice to rotate the big one once. If you do this twice in a row, your ratio become 4:1. And so forth. Hope that helps


ok great thank you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Vris can I eat crayons if they're safe


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Wild wild compulsive gambler here


----------



## Chris (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No vris I have question. Is Pokemon let's go Eevee fun?


Pretty sure I answered this a couple of days ago, so to repeat: it's nowhere near as good as Shield.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> well i know ohare is online because ive gotten 10 love reacts


Good morning :3


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Vris can I eat crayons if they're safe


Why would you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Why would you


For the  experience


----------



## Mick (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Good morning :3



Hi


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Still got no answer so I'm taking it as a yes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Hey Vris should I worry? The whole of Evwirt evades taxes but I’m in an area where I can’t buy anything anyways


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

When y'all are doing this and I'm asleep expect many love reacts


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Pretty sure I answered this a couple of days ago, so to repeat: it's nowhere near as good as Shield.


I love you. people be hating on Pokemon Shield. It's amazing and the animation is beautiful. Ngl I cried while playing. Thanks buddy- just needed to know before I blewu boyfriend's money on it-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Why would you


They’re C R A Y O L A


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

i rlly need to train my self out of that


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

raymond, evil people aren't supposed to be kicked around like that


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 10, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 301029
> i rlly need to train my self out of that


oi

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 301030
> raymond, evil people aren't supposed to be kicked around like that


when is raymond evil


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

"*Crayons* are quite *safe*. *Crayons* are generally made from wax and coloring. The ingredients are considered non-toxic and most cases will not require medical attention. However, if a *crayon* is *eaten*, it may cause an upset stomach."
Munch munch I've been feeling sick since yesterday afternoon so what's the worse that could happen.


----------



## Mick (Aug 10, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> when is raymond evil



In the mornings, during the afternoon and usually at night as well


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> oi
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020
> 
> ...


He’s an accountant


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 301030
> raymond, evil people aren't supposed to be kicked around like that


at least he’s not wearing a maid outfit


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

what color crayon should it be


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> when is raymond evil


can you not tell by what hes wearing


----------



## Mick (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what color crayon should it be



strawberry


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what color crayon should it be


Neon orange cuz you shouldn’t use it in art


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what color crayon should it be


Hmmm you could go red for blood?
Purple or green for frog?
_wait what_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Neon orange cuz you shouldn’t use it in art


^^^^^


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> at least he’s not wearing a maid outfit


evildoers do not clean for others


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what color crayon should it be


How about invisible


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

I remember carrying around a "backup" crayon in first grade and it was melon colored, though chances are we don't have that so I'll have to buy some.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> evildoers do not clean for others


Imma make him wear a deer sweater, a toga and Iron armor


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 10, 2020)

sAvE uS mOd


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

i will let you guys guess what my desktop wallpaper is


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i will let you guys guess what my desktop wallpaper is


tf2


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 10, 2020)

Guys the first picture to be posted will be my wallpaper for a day


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i will let you guys guess what my desktop wallpaper is


Kerbal Space program?
GTA?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> tf2


nope


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Animal Crossing?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

For Rosie :3


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Kerbal Space program?
> GTA?


why would it be gta
Nope


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 10, 2020)

UH
FROG IS GINNA EAT A CRAYON
H E L P


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Guys the first picture to be posted will be my wallpaper for a day


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> why would it be gta
> Nope


Oh wait you play a different car game


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 301037For Rosie :3


AHHHHH ok


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 301037For Rosie :3


Noooo I was too late


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> View attachment 301038


Local beat you, but I'll do Jotaro tommorow


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> AHHHHH ok


:3


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Local beat you, but I'll do Jotaro tommorow


:3


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

i am dissapointed in all of you


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

Is it kurbmond

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020

Oh


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oh wait you play a different car game


forza horizon 4


----------



## Mick (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 301037For Rosie :3



Oh I thought this was Kurb's wallpaper


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

HEY guess my wallpaper now lol


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Mick said:


> Oh I thought this was Kurb's wallpaper


i’ll make it my wallpaper


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Mick said:


> Oh I thought this was Kurb's wallpaper


No Rosie gets butchered Bob the Builder


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> HEY guess my wallpaper now lol


Hmmmm Star wars Rebels?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i’ll make it my wallpaper


*Do it*


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Guys the first picture to be posted will be my wallpaper for a day


i will also do this
ipad pro 
11 in
make it the same dimensions as a wallpaper


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hmmmm Star wars Rebels?


My lock screen is lol
Not my home screen tho


Spoiler


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 301046


I love this


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Mmm thumbtack for extra spice and nutrients


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 10, 2020)

He's staring into my soul


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> He's staring into my soul
> View attachment 301050


10/10 wallpaper


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 301045
> View attachment 301047
> Mmm thumbtack for extra spice and nutrients
> View attachment 301049


The second image better Be cake as well


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> He's staring into my soul
> View attachment 301050


I wish I would've sent Jotaro first
I tried to as quick as possible but the other two I wanted to send didn't work so I took too long


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I wish I would've sent Jotaro first
> I tried to as quick as possible but the other two I wanted to send didn't work so I took too long


Instead you get butchered Bob the Builder


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

make this ur wallpaper lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 301046


well since we're on the topic of wallpapers


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

I want to use Jotaro as my wallpaper but my mom might see if she checks my phone so I can't


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 10, 2020)

If my mom checks my phone and Bob butchers her I'm done for


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

my only wip is looking trashy
what should I draw guys


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Mine is just my island rep lol


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/GyvwjLP

ignore my email


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

i haven't see punchy in weeks, its a good thing he's forgetful








the others? can't you tell how furious they are


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 301055
> my only wip is looking trashy
> what should I draw guys


A circle


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> https://imgur.com/a/GyvwjLP
> 
> ignore my email


Dude your email app is just like my mom's


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> View attachment 301038


No


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

I made it a wallpaper
oh nvm you already did it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No


Shut


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 301055
> my only wip is looking trashy
> what should I draw guys


mr krabs


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 301055
> my only wip is looking trashy
> what should I draw guys


Jotaro


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Dude your email app is just like my mom's


it’s from the dang group chats


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it’s from the dang group chats


this is why im not in any


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> A circle


Actually change it a deer


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

All I know is my dad's email is 999+
Mine probably is too


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it’s from the dang group chats


are you sure you're just not my mom signing up for everything she sees


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> this is why im not in any


And I'm in 20+


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> All I know is my dad's email is 999+
> Mine probably is too


Mine is awful I have hundreds too


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

mine is 1400 something

ive been meaning to make a more offical email for rl stuff too, i dont think a email like "lord giant" looks good on resumes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> And I'm in 20+


oof haha imagine having a social life


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oof haha imagine having a social life


im pretty sure its 20 tbt gcs with mostly the same people


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Guys, this election story is so thoughtful and meaningful


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> im pretty sure its 20 tbt gcs with mostly the same people


still more social than me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oof haha imagine having a social life


Wait we should put you in more group chats 
and nah I'm only social on here, irl I'm a shy introvert
and my parents don't count online talking as social interaction for whatever reason


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> still more social than me


judging from the dm screencaps on your desktop i think you're not giving yourself enough credit


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 301062
> Guys, this election story is so thoughtful and meaningful


Life changing


----------



## Mick (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 301062
> Guys, this election story is so thoughtful and meaningful



You can vote on it, I don't see the problem


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Wait we should put you in more group chats
> and nah I'm only social on here, irl I'm a shy introvert
> and my parents don't count online talking as social interaction for whatever reason


I've been in group chats on iMessage and Discord
It's overwhelming

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> judging from the dm screencaps on your desktop i think you're not giving yourself enough credit


hmmm yeah that's youtube comments


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

I got mosquito bites somehow and it’s making me upset though I bet Matty gets a metric ton of them


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I've been in group chats on iMessage and Discord
> It's overwhelming
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020
> ...


And troy bolton


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

19-F4-D356-284-B-4452-881-D-D3058852-A47-D
					

Image 19-F4-D356-284-B-4452-881-D-D3058852-A47-D hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						60-E76-D88-4-B6-C-4287-8-AF4-72-BB1-E530-A5-D
					

Image 60-E76-D88-4-B6-C-4287-8-AF4-72-BB1-E530-A5-D hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				



uh do these imgbb links work


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I've been in group chats on iMessage and Discord
> It's overwhelming


Tbt and roblox are pretty much the only places ive been in group chats in


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> 19-F4-D356-284-B-4452-881-D-D3058852-A47-D
> 
> 
> Image 19-F4-D356-284-B-4452-881-D-D3058852-A47-D hosted in ImgBB
> ...


I like the rubber hose style in the first one


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I've been in group chats on iMessage and Discord
> It's overwhelming


memes tend to be like that
im in like 1 active gc and 2ish active servers, thats the extent of my social interaction, as long as you take steps towards it you'll be fine


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> 19-F4-D356-284-B-4452-881-D-D3058852-A47-D
> 
> 
> Image 19-F4-D356-284-B-4452-881-D-D3058852-A47-D hosted in ImgBB
> ...


You have gacha life-


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

i will say i dont like how there isnt an option to disable notifs on tbt gcs, if there was id stay in them


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I like the rubber hose style in the first one


Or it at least reminds me of it


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> You have gacha life'


_*FOR RESEARCH*_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> A circle


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _*FOR RESEARCH*_


_hmmm_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 301065


Thank you Rowan


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> 19-F4-D356-284-B-4452-881-D-D3058852-A47-D
> 
> 
> Image 19-F4-D356-284-B-4452-881-D-D3058852-A47-D hosted in ImgBB
> ...


iPis paint


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

do y'all wanna see troy bolton


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 301065


Cörclę


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Shut


Okie


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

what is gacha life


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _*FOR RESEARCH*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> what is gacha life


anime game
that's it
nothing else
no odd community around it that's for sure


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 301066


Did you really just


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> what is gacha life


you dont want to know


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Gacha club >>>>>>> Gacha life


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> anime game
> that's it
> nothing else
> no odd community around it that's for sure


Stop lying the community around it is the *worst*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Did you really just


Yes he did


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> anime game
> that's it
> nothing else
> no odd community around it that's for sure


is that the one with all the chibi people

ive seen them in out of place places


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> what is gacha life


It's a good game with horrid fandom


----------



## Mick (Aug 10, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 301065



amazing

now draw the rest of the owl <3


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Stop lying the community around it is the *worst*


pffft no idea what you're taking about
no inappropriate love within families or other really cursed stuff no nothing at all


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> It's a good game with horrid fandom


I can't even play the game  anymore because of the crappy fandom


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

im guessing the age range of it is like 8-12

so of course its cursed your brain is still smooth and growing they dont know anything right or wrong


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

baa baa baa


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

Mick said:


> amazing
> 
> now draw the rest of the owl <3


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> im guessing the age range of it is like 8-12
> 
> so of course its cursed your brain is still smooth and growing they dont know anything right or wrong


yeah
I mean there's also 20-year-olds but


----------



## Mick (Aug 10, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 301068



_perfection_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I can't even play the game  anymore because of the crappy fandom


I play *because *of the fandom owo


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I can't even play the game  anymore because of the crappy fandom


My mom literally banned me from the game because I was watching bad videos of it :/


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 301068


He pose


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yeah
> I mean there's also 20-year-olds but


^^^ and the 20 yr olds are the problem mostly
(And stupid kid drama)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I play *because *of the fandom owo


oh no


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

My reputation is destroyed


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I play *because *of the fandom owo


Excuse me


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yeah
> I mean there's also 20-year-olds but


knowing 20 year olds are playing a game like that sure is comforting


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Gacha life is like mlp all over again


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

wait do owls have ears


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> My reputation is destroyed


haha eat my soap enx


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

also peeps dont eat soap lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> My reputation is destroyed


Eat bubble pizza to regain it


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

roblox theres a lot of creativity and tech stuff so it makes sense
that game doesnt look that deep


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Excuse me


The fandom sucks so much it makes me want to abruse the app


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Gacha life is like mlp all over again


Yeah-
I can't watch that either


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> wait do owls have ears


Some do but not all


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> wait do owls have ears


"Although some *owls* sport *ear* tufts, they're not *ears* at all, but simply display feathers that indicate an *owl's* mood, sort of like how a cat swivels its *ears* to signify how it feels. An *owl's* true *ears* are hidden at the sides of its head, behind the eyes; and they are covered by the feathers of the facial disc."


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> is that the one with all the chibi people
> 
> ive seen them in out of place places


yeah the dev legit has broken down because of the NSFW part of the community


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Eat bubble pizza to regain it


I would rather be an outcast then commit such an atrocity


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> roblox theres a lot of creativity and tech stuff so it makes sense
> that game doesnt look that deep


Minecraft >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Roblox


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> yeah the dev legit has broken down because of the NSFW part of the community


Wdym?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

I rememver I was SUPERRR into MLP when I was in 5th grade 
luckily grew out of it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> yeah the dev legit has broken down because of the NSFW part of the community


Woah really??


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> yeah the dev legit has broken down because of the NSFW part of the community


amazing


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Minecraft >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Roblox


I'm not allowed to play minecraft


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I would rather be an outcast then commit such an atrocity


Lol I guess I’m an outcast then oh wait that’s my curse


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I rememver I was SUPERRR into MLP when I was in 5th grade
> luckily grew out of it


Mlp is still cool except season 7-8


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Minecraft >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Roblox


back in the day we didnt have minecraft so roblox was good enough


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm not allowed to play minecraft


*What the actual*


----------



## Mick (Aug 10, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> wait do owls have ears



yeah


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Some do but not all





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> "Although some *owls* sport *ear* tufts, they're not *ears* at all, but simply display feathers that indicate an *owl's* mood, sort of like how a cat swivels its *ears* to signify how it feels. An *owl's* true *ears* are hidden at the sides of its head, behind the eyes; and they are covered by the feathers of the facial disc."


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Mlp is still cool except season 7-8


What's wrong with those seasons?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

he posted the second image to his twitter and the first image is his bio


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Lol I guess I’m an outcast then oh wait that’s my curse


Speaking of, if you say you _want _to be cursed, will UW not do it out of spite?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> back in the day we didnt have minecraft so roblox was good enough


But now Minecraft is superior to everything


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Mlp is still cool except season 7-8


I never saw the last season bc it’s not on netflix


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *What the actual*


My parents think it's bad ;-;


----------



## Mick (Aug 10, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 301070



It suddenly looks 300% more like an owl :')


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292870765705146369mahrio paint


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Speaking of, if you say you _want _to be cursed, will UW not do it out of spite?


Yes


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 301069
> View attachment 301071
> he posted the second image to his twitter and the first image is his bio


Good for lumi attack the children


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

Love when people say they're gonna call but forgets about it for the rest of the day so far lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 301069
> View attachment 301071
> he posted the second image to his twitter and the first image is his bio


The all caps makes me giggle

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



ohare01 said:


> What's wrong with those seasons?


There kinda boring


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 301069
> View attachment 301071
> he posted the second image to his twitter and the first image is his bio


oof!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

gotta be te last three


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292870765705146369mahrio paint


maria pain


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

due to gacha 
life? over
reputation? gone
hotel? trivago


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> maria pain


mahrioh paynte


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> mahrioh paynte


mayrayopoainteti


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> mahrioh paynte


morioh pint


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> due to gacha
> life? over
> reputation? gone
> hotel? trivago


Nah you're still cool


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Nah you're still cool


;D


----------



## Mick (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 301072
> gotta be te last three



Pretty much all of these are just "What male names will people come up with on the spot the most" except for Mario haha


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> due to gacha
> life? over
> reputation? gone
> hotel? trivago


please eat soap with me we can have a soap eating buffet party


----------



## Chris (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I want to use Jotaro as my wallpaper but my mom might see if she checks my phone so I can't


What's so bad about Jotaro? 

Both my laptop and phone backgrounds are NSFW. Don't really care if my parents see.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> please eat soap with me we can have a soap eating buffet party


Over my dead body


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Mick said:


> Pretty much all of these are just "What male names will people come up with on the spot the most" except for Mario haha


Mario would go in there and order like a delicacy idk
Chad would prolly just not go to one haa

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> What's so bad about Jotaro?
> 
> Both my laptop and phone backgrounds are NSFW. Don't really care if my parents see.


Over my dead body i’d use a NSFW wallpaper


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

i am glad to see theres life in this thread again after it was pretty dead for most of yesterday


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> What's so bad about Jotaro?
> 
> Both my laptop and phone backgrounds are NSFW. Don't really care if my parents see.


Cause she'll know it's anime and she doesn't like anime and she'll probably ask what it's from and I know she wouldn't like jojo either


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Who wants to come to my soap eating party
Enxssi is blacklisted for now ):<


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i am glad to see theres life in this thread again after it was pretty dead for most of yesterday


probably because i was gone playing FH4


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Who wants to come to my soap eating party
> Enxssi is blacklisted for now ):<


Nonononononononononononono


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Mario would go in there and order like a delicacy idk
> Chad would prolly just not go to one haa
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020
> ...


Same I would rather no one see that I have massive anime ***** as my wallpaper


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> probably because i was gone playing FH4


Ah yes because you're the life of the thread


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ah yes because you're the life of the thread


yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Wild Child gets to come
Free soap on the house


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> probably because i was gone playing FH4


you mean "engaged in conversation" for hours


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> you mean "engaged in conversation" for hours


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> What's so bad about Jotaro?
> 
> Both my laptop and phone backgrounds are NSFW. Don't really care if my parents see.


I dunno... Reminds me I need to start on Battle in Egypt but it's so damn long lol..

I used to have slightly nsfw phone background stuff lol but dun care I'm an adult


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> you mean "engaged in conversation" for hours


i had the conversation window open


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i had the conversation window open


ok kurb


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i had the conversation window open


cause that's totes the same thing loool


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i had the conversation window open


why not the basement window open


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Anime is good


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Who wants to come to my soap eating party
> Enxssi is blacklisted for now ):<


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Anime is good


My parents especially my mom thinks it's bad


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> why not the basement window open


i didn’t have the chance to change it
soeaking of where’s seastar
OH GOD THAT THUNDER WAS LOUD


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


>


First on the list
First pick of soap
Crayons are for starters


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Who wants to come to my soap eating party
> Enxssi is blacklisted for now ):<


Me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i didn’t have the chance to change it
> soeaking of where’s seastar
> OH GOD THAT THUNDER WAS LOUD


Kurb incident 2.0?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i didn’t have the chance to change it
> soeaking of where’s seastar
> OH GOD THAT THUNDER WAS LOUD


i will send the video again


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Who wants to come to my soap eating party
> Enxssi is blacklisted for now ):<


GOOD


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Me


K I'll add you to the list
We have vegan options are anyone btw


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 10, 2020)

We must consume the soap


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i didn’t have the chance to change it
> soeaking of where’s seastar
> OH GOD THAT THUNDER WAS LOUD


Why does your Sky have so much boom cracka lacka


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Kurb incident 2.0?


PROBABLY


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> GOOD


I’ll get you a doggy bag


----------



## Mick (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> K I'll add you to the list
> We have vegan options are anyone btw



I'm actually more curious about non-vegan soap right now


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> K I'll add you to the list
> We have vegan options are anyone btw


vegan.... soap?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

eat cilantro instead its basically soap lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

We're sponsored


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> K I'll add you to the list
> We have vegan options are anyone btw


Vegan gross gib real stuff


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> eat cilantro instead its basically soap lol


I like it in soup


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> vegan.... soap?


pretty sure a lot of vegan soap/beauty stuff exist these days


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> PROBABLY


Oh no


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> vegan.... soap?


I don’t understand either. Soap is gluten free


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> We're sponsored
> View attachment 301076


i hate all of you


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I like it in soup


banned...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> vegan.... soap?


If you don't want animal products in your soap, yes.


----------



## Chris (Aug 10, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> I dunno... Reminds me I need to start on Battle in Egypt but it's so damn long lol..
> 
> I used to have slightly nsfw phone background stuff lol but dun care I'm an adult


Essentially this, haha. Too old to care. Although I'm going back to university in October to top up my degree so I might need to make them a little more work-friendly. I'm sure men will love them, but some women might not.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> banned...


*sad deer sounds*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> My parents especially my mom thinks it's bad


My mom thinks it's bad but she did see hentie so


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> If you don't want animal products in your soap, yes.


Meat soap? nice


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> If you don't want animal products in your soap, yes.


god forbid i, an animal, dare touch myself with something containing animal things in it


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I don’t understand either. Soap is gluten free


oh wait soap has cow fat
oh


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> My mom thinks it's bad but she did see hentie so


Idk if my mom did. She just things anime is bad in general :c


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Meat soap? nice


I'm a meat eater so I'm gonna have the medium well soap


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Essentially this, haha. Too old to care. Although I'm going back to university in October to top up my degree so I might need to make them a little more work-friendly. I'm sure men will love them, but some women might not.






ff7 best final fantasy don’t @ me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> god forbid i, an animal, dare touch myself with something containing animal things in it


ew what soap is for eating


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

@Vrisnem how unsafe is your backgrounds from the scale of Ecchi anime to hentie


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 301078
> ff7 best final fantasy don’t @ me


@Kurb


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 301078
> ff7 best final fantasy don’t @ me


its actually 6

but ok


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> @Vrisnem how unsafe is your backgrounds from the scale of Ecchi anime to hentie


What's ecchi


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What's ecchi


hmmmmm suggestive comedy


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Kurb





FreeHelium said:


> its actually 6
> 
> but ok


you are both wrong


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Essentially this, haha. Too old to care. Although I'm going back to university in October to top up my degree so I might need to make them a little more work-friendly. I'm sure men will love them, but some women might not.


Yeah my mom knows I like Neptunia and JE stuff so 

And yeah mine are basically lake/sea view stuff I've taken lately ..mostly cause work since there are a lot of old people there who might look weirdly at them if I had NSFW things.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> you are both wrong


just because its the only one you played doesnt make it the best one


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> you are both wrong


nvm I’m just stupif


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hmmmmm suggestive comedy


Huh-


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> just because its the only one you played doesnt make it the best one


ok but dragon quest builders 2


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> oh wait soap has cow fat
> oh


yeah there are lot of animal product soap but yea vegan soaps should be around? idk


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ew what soap is for eating


Eating soap of course


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Huh-


Like
Uh
18+ content that is comedy?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ok but dragon quest builders 2


square enix minecraft


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> you are both wrong


Jokes on you I didn't play any of them I did it to annoy you


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> square enix minecraft


essentially


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Like
> Uh
> 18+ content that is comedy?


So does that mean it's not safe to look up


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> So does that mean it's not safe to look up


Yes


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Like
> Uh
> 18+ content that is comedy?


more like fanservice/pantyshot stuff, if you mean ecchi, hentai is straight up pron lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> So does that mean it's not safe to look up


Um no I don't think so


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> So does that mean it's not safe to look up


considering your situation yes


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Yes


hi


----------



## Chris (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> @Vrisnem how unsafe is your backgrounds from the scale of Ecchi anime to hentie



They're of real people, so based on that alone they're nowhere near as bad as anime.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Yes


Alright-


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

look at my title


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Um no I don't think so


I mean don't look it up


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> They're of real people, so based on that alone they're nowhere near as bad as anime.


ok that’s worse


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> They're of real people, so based on that alone they're nowhere near as bad as anime.


_I'm concerned._


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> look at my title


Your family is next, Ethan.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> They're of real people, so based on that alone they're nowhere near as bad as anime.


O h w e l l


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> look at my title


thank You krub


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I'm concerned._


He's an adult shush child


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

ya dont look it up lol..unless u want juicy things lol


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Your family is next, Ethan.


NO
PLEASENON MOMONONNSHUNSYUBWBWUHBWGUBWYGBWBWUHBW


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> look at my title


I love it


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Your family is next, Ethan.


NONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONON


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Guys I’m the big sad DD had no snacking bacon


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> ya dont look it up lol..unless u want juicy things lol


Uh no


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> NO
> PLEASENON MOMONONNSHUNSYUBWBWUHBWGUBWYGBWBWUHBW


you ignored the warning i gave you earlier you had a chance


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> They're of real people, so based on that alone they're nowhere near as bad as anime.


Mood I used to have some slightly nsfw JE pics on mine lol


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

_i told them my name and now i regret it immensely _


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> look at my title


No I’m not sure if I even have a family now the woods sure aren’t mine


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> _i told them my name and now i regret it immensely _


Ethan why did you do it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> NO
> PLEASENON MOMONONNSHUNSYUBWBWUHBWGUBWYGBWBWUHBW


One of your kinda made me eat sand I will do it
I will turn them into non-vegan soap
And then start selling them at Lush
and then I will go to Lush in the future where they're still selling Ethan's family soap
And I will buy it
And I will serve it to Rosie


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

do i have to use mk ultra tactics to erase my name from your brain


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 10, 2020)

_Ethan would you like to be soap_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Look at my title


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Ethan why did you do it


that’s worse


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 10, 2020)

Krubs name is Ethan? More on the TBT channel at 8


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Look at my title


I’m disregarding the anime


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Krubs name is Ethan? More on the TBT channel at 8


you did not hear this news broadcast


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

ok but did you guys remember my name?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ok but did you guys remember my name?


Cameron spelled weird?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Look at my title


No, Jotaro.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Cameron spelled weird?


yes
i will not tell you how it’s spelt


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

*BRUH I HAVE TO WAIT UNTIL SEPTEMBER JUST TO LEARN HOW TO DRIVE IM ANGERED*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ok but did you guys remember my name?


It's Eli now.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> do i have to use mk ultra tactics to erase my name from your brain


of all people im shocked you'd just drop your name like that

seemed like a secretive guy to me


----------



## Mick (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> _i told them my name and now i regret it immensely _



Why would you ever do that :0


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It's Eli now.


oh ok


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> No, Jotaro.


*Listen to Jotaro*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> of all people im shocked you'd just drop your name like that
> 
> seemed like a secretive guy to me


i’m not a secretive guy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> oh ok


Eat the soap, Eli.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Eat the soap, Eli.


*RILEY*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Mine is Abriana and uh just call me Abri


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It's Eli now.


Ah yes could this be the start of a fake name cult


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Ah yes could this be the he start of a fake name cult


Idk what mine would be


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

reminder that these posts get deleted lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Theres only one drive time
 I need three.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

where did the quote go


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Mick said:


> Why would you ever do that :0


I only told them my OCs name


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I only told them my OCs name


you seem like a jason


----------



## Chris (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I'm concerned._


Nothing to be concerned about! One of the two I could post on TBT (but I won't) without needing to ban myself. 


sheilaa said:


> Mood I used to have some slightly nsfw JE pics on mine lol


My avatar on another website is Yamapi from one of those dodgier shoots.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> you seem like a jason


Not even close


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> _oh no_


i mean you keep getting warned for them so im just trying to help


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> where did the quote go


you gota put a dot in the quote or it won’t show up
like this


Lothitine said:


> .


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Ok but what do I seem like my name is
Besides Abriana


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

um whoops sorry about that


----------



## Mick (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Not even close



Definitely a Theodore


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Mick said:


> Definitely a Theodore


Can’t let ya know so I’ll say maybe to any other guesses lol


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> My avatar on another website is Yamapi from one of those dodgier shoots.


that sounds hot.. but yeah i have pretty.. uh dodgy johnnys jr pics in a magazine so mood


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

29 days to learn to drive. I-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

hrnnng I got a warning that's fair tho


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hrnnng I got a warning that's fair tho


For what?
Censor bypassing?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> you did not hear this news broadcast


Popular poster, Kurb, refutes statements on his real name? More at 9


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> For what?
> Censor bypassing?


I thought it counted as censoring yourself lol


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Idk what mine would be


hmmmm jotara im bad at this


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Popular poster, Kurb, refutes statements on his real name? More at 9


Josuke why have you gone to the dark side
You should *not eat soap*


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Popular poster, Kurb, refutes statements on his real name? More at 9


But first let’s hear a word from our sponsor Raycon


----------



## Chris (Aug 10, 2020)

I just realised that if ohare is concerned about my desktops just wait til she sees my tattoos


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> hmmmm jotara im bad at this


What


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hrnnng I got a warning that's fair tho


For


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Popular poster, Kurb, refutes statements on his real name? More at 9


i will scoop your intestines out with a spoon


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Popular poster, Kurb, refutes statements on his real name? More at 9


JOSUKE APPROVES THE SOAP


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I just realised that if ohare is concerned about my desktops just wait til she sees my tattoos


Oh no


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I just realised that if ohare is concerned about my desktops just wait til she sees my tattoos


 show now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> For


i did a cuss word
sorta


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i will scoop your intestines out with a spoon


Do not or I will kill you


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> But first let’s hear a word from our sponsor Raycon


_Hrrrrg, raycon good, Apple bad. Gibe money_

And now back to our show


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i will scoop your intestines out with a spoon


Josuke is a skeleton


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i will scoop your intestines out with a spoon


Do it


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i will scoop your intestines out with a spoon


Bold of you to assume i have intestines anymore


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Do it


I'll kill you too


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I just realised that if ohare is concerned about my desktops just wait til she sees my tattoos


i don’t want to know what obscenities you have scribbled on your body

permanently


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Josuke is a skeleton


I-

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



Kurb said:


> i don’t want to know what obscenities you have scribbled on your body
> 
> permanently


same


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'll kill you too


You'll cry


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> You'll cry


If you're trying to kill my best friend I won't


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> i did a cuss word
> sorta


Bad


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Josuke is a skeleton


I had to take it out to wash it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

I want to set my router on fire atm


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I had to take it out to wash it


WHAT


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Why are y’all being so violent


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> If you're trying to kill my best friend I won't


Kurb has said it to me before but he still hasn't done it


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I had to take it out to wash it


@Kurb


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

When I die my skeleton will hatch from it's flesh brown shell.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Kurb has said it to me before but he still hasn't done it


_but you're still encouraging him_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



Milky star said:


> When I diey skeleton will hatch from it's shell


Stopstopstopstop


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 10, 2020)

Did everyone just turn into krub


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> WHAT


Relax relax, it’s almost out of the dryer


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _but you're still encouraging him_


@Kurb don't scoop out Josuke's intestine's scoop out my strawberry ones


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

kub is all talk


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

reminds me i have a quite hot yamapi pic on my phone

also one of kimutaku ehhe ^^'


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Did everyone just turn into krub


No I’m still a feral child


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Come on Forza you ca connect to my internet i believe in you


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Relax relax, it’s almost out of the dryer


You're cursed


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Did everyone just turn into krub


im kurb but better so no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Come on Forza you ca connect to my internet i believe in you


Scoop the intestines, Ethan.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Did everyone just turn into krub


Never


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Scoop the intestines, Ethan.


i’m actually angry about this now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Scoop the intestines, Ethan.


Can you please not


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i’m actually angry about this now


About what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i’m actually angry about this now


Scoop the intestines, Kurb.


----------



## Chris (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> show now


One of them I actually can't post on TBT due to nudity. That makes it sound far worse than it is. It's just a woman sat on a rose.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> About what


My ISP


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Scoop the intestines, Ethan.


No


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

ethaniel i will compress your lungs


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Scoop the intestines, Kurb.


Once again, could you don’t


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> One of them I actually can't post on TBT due to nudity. That makes it sound far worse than it is. It's just a woman sat on a rose.


That’s _*worse*_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> One of them I actually can't post on TBT due to nudity. That makes it sound far worse than it is. It's just a woman sat on a rose.


;; Now  I'm more curious thx


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> One of them I actually can't post on TBT due to nudity. That makes it sound far worse than it is. It's just a woman sat on a rose.


You have nudity..
_permanently engraved on your body?_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> You have nudity..
> _permanently engraved on your body?_


^^^^^^


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Once again, could you don’t


I fixed it for him


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

ice cream is nice


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> You have nudity..
> _permanently engraved on your body?_


not permanent ly
they could get the porn done did lazerd off


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> You have nudity..
> _permanently engraved on your body?_


This. Why would you do this?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I fixed it for him


Intestines should stay in the body tho


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

its obviously something he wanted to do lol


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> not permanent ly
> they could get the porn done did lazerd off


That would hurt
I'm pretty sure its the only reason my parents haven't got theirs off


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Intestines should stay in the body tho


But strawberry


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> You have nudity..
> _permanently engraved on your body?_


Hot right?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> But strawberry


But how about no


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> But strawberry


I’m demoting you from Blursed to Cursed


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hot right?


NO
What is wrong with you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I’m demoting you from Blursed to Cursed


Cows have best friends


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 10, 2020)

If the intestines are cheese flavored I'm in


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Cows have best friends


just pick a side already


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

lol, having the weirdest discord convo with a friend rn lmao


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Cows have best friends


_That’s not going to help you now _


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> just pick a side already


Blursed
I’m an indesicive person


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

I’m actually a little angry about my internet now.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Cows have best friends


Still cursed
Let's see who here is cursed

Josuke
You
Kurb ?
FreeHelium
Milky star


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Cows have best friends


Ok I’m demoting you from blursed to bursed


----------



## Chris (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> You have nudity..
> _permanently engraved on your body?_


Yes. It's a very tasteful design. It's the sort of thing someone would hang on their walls rather than there being anything inherently 'naughty' or 'sexual' about it.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Ok I’m demoting you from blursed to bursed


Wanna see my aunt’s dog


----------



## Mick (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> You have nudity..
> _permanently engraved on your body?_



Don't we all, really?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’m actually a little angry about my internet now.


Internet is sucks man


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Yes. It's a very tasteful design. It's the sort of thing someone would hang on their walls rather than anything inherently 'naughty' or 'sexual' about it.


It’s like art at a museum but you _*can’t take it down *_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Yes. It's a very tasteful design. It's the sort of thing someone would hang on their walls rather than anything inherently 'naughty' or 'sexual' about it.


Hmm
Not my thing but you do you


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Still cursed
> Let's see who here is cursed
> 
> Josuke
> ...


I think I’m squarely in blursed


----------



## Mick (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Cows have best friends



brb befriending a cow


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Still cursed
> Let's see who here is cursed
> 
> Josuke
> ...


why is there a ? next to my name


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I think I’m squarely in blursed


Yeah because of your cursed food choices


----------



## Chris (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> It’s like art at a museum but you _*can’t take it down *_


I've 17 tattoos, with number 18 & 19 booked in. The permanence doesn't bother me!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> why is there a ? next to my name


Because I'm not sure


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

also yeah that discord convo is very nsfw so not gonna post it here lol


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Still cursed
> Let's see who here is cursed
> 
> Josuke
> ...


It makes me weirdly happy that you don’t consider me to be cursed lmao


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yeah because of your cursed food choices


But I’m not suggesting any violence


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> why is there a ? next to my name


you don’t eat soap


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I've 17 tattoos, with number 18 & 19 booked in. The permanence doesn't bother me!


I fear for how you’d look at the gym 
Like you’re just working out and you see a guy with 17 nsfw tatoos


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> It makes me weirdly happy that you don’t consider me to be cursed lmao


Why would you be cursed lmfao


Your Local Wild Child said:


> But I’m not suggesting any violence


Yea so blursed


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

My dog before I’m about to clean his cage




Please don’t make me cursed


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> My dog before I’m about to clean his cage
> View attachment 301083
> Please don’t make me cursed


That’s a bird


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

^that is a very cursed dog...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> My dog before I’m about to clean his cage
> View attachment 301083
> Please don’t make me cursed


"Dog"
For real that's a cute birb
_but you're still cursed_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> That’s a bird


That’s a dog don’t be rude to Luh-Loyd

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020

If I was cursed I would’ve ate him already


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> That’s a dog don’t be rude to Luh-Loyd
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020
> 
> If I was cursed I would’ve ate him already


that is a birb bruh get glasses


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> NO
> What is wrong with you


You're gonna hurt vris feelings


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> That’s a dog don’t be rude to Luh-Loyd
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020
> 
> If I was cursed I would’ve ate him already


If it gotta beak it’s a birb


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

Help,, I can’t tell what’s wrong with this pose???


Spoiler: art


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You're gonna hurt vris feelings


I'm talking to you not them
And I said they can do them it's just not my thing


----------



## Chris (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I fear for how you’d look at the gym
> Like you’re just working out and you see a guy with 17 nsfw tatoos


Only two are NSFW and they are in spots I can cover easily. I'm really not an intimidating person IRL. Usually strangers are threatening to beat me up.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> If it gotta beak it’s a birb


He’s a dog


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Ok well am I blessed, cursed or blursed?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Only two are NSFW and they are in spots I can cover easily. I'm really not an intimidating person IRL. Usually strangers are threatening to beat me up.


that is a mood

also seastar is up here comes the like parade


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> He’s a dog


Brb gona go downstairs and eat


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ok well am I blessed, cursed or blursed?


Blursed


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> He’s a dog


uhmmm i think you need to borrow some biology books here lol


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Blursed


How am I cursed in any way


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

but what am I on the blessed or crursed scale


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> but what am I on the blessed or crursed scale


this


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> that is a mood
> 
> also seastar is up here comes the like parade


and the 
“...oh my god” 
parade


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> but what am I on the blessed or crursed scale


I'm actually not sure lmao


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Okay Enx first you say I can’t eat soap and now he can’t be a dog
You’re tearing this family apart


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> but what am I on the blessed or crursed scale


^^^
uh probably blessed


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> that is a mood
> 
> also seastar is up here comes the like parade


If Seastar is the like parade I'm the love parade


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Okay Enx first you say I can’t eat soap and now he can’t be a dog
> You’re tearing this family apart


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> but what am I on the blessed or crursed scale


Blessed going a touch into blursed


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm talking to you not them
> And I said they can do them it's just not my thing


Ooooo


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Blessed going a touch into blursed


What about me?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What about me?


Probably the same as enxssi


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

They just gave me a super rare car in forza
_Time for a leisurely sunday drive _


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Probably the same as enxssi


_I don't understand how I'm blursed at all_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> They just gave me a super rare car in forza
> _Time for a leisurely sunday drive _


Drive into the woods


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Drive into the woods


ill hit every single deer


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I don't understand how I'm blursed at all_


We all have a little blursedness in the basement


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Drive into the woods


No let's drive on rainbow road Mario kart Wii edition


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ill hit every single deer


(0(η )0 )


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> We all have a little blursedness in the basement


Josuke said im blessed tho


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No let's drive on rainbow road Mario kart Wii edition


original n64 please :^)))


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

it’s an aston martin btw


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

I think I fixed the pose what do y’all tjink


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it’s an aston martin btw


Please don’t hit any deer you don’t wanna damage such a nice car


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Please don’t hit any deer you don’t wanna damage such a nice car


Oh i will


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

I think my cursedness comes in waves


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Please don’t hit any deer you don’t wanna damage such a nice car


such a shame to hurt deers you mean


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Oh i will


B-but it’ll ruin your car!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Vrisnem’s going to tense up when he sees this video


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I think my cursedness comes in waves


Maybe


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Vrisnem’s going to tense up when he sees this video


now im curious


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

My cousin just gave me a truck would you like to see it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> now im curious


it’s uploading rn


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> My cousin just gave me a truck would you like to see it


was it an usps truck if so send to sweden


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> My cousin just gave me a truck would you like to see it


Uh yes


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

only 14 of the cars were ever made
and i’m gonna make it 13


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

https://the-basement.fandom.com/wiki/Category:Characters  i think we're missing some


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

bruh Ihatedrawing clothes so muchhhh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> was it an usps truck if so send to sweden


Uh it can be

You’ve been hit by
You’ve been struck by


----------



## Mick (Aug 10, 2020)

:0 Seastar is awake



Lothitine said:


> View attachment 301102
> bruh Ihatedrawing clothes so muchhhh



you got this


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Uh it can be
> 
> You’ve been hit by
> You’ve been struck by
> View attachment 301101


Truck
OW


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Uh it can be
> 
> You’ve been hit by
> You’ve been struck by
> View attachment 301101


Ive been clickbaited


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Ive been clickbaited


TRuck


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

hi @Seastar


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Uh it can be
> 
> You’ve been hit by
> You’ve been struck by
> View attachment 301101


But not a deer tho


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But not a deer tho


I hope not


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Josuke's quote on the wiki LMAO


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

I knew Seastar was up she’s been loving my posts


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Josuke's quote on the wiki LMAO


it was mEEE muahahahahahaha


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> it was mEEE muahahahahahaha


I need a quote on my page
"Welcome to the dumpster fire"


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

So there’s a chance we’ll get extra-crunchy weather today lol


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Uh it can be
> 
> You’ve been hit by
> You’ve been struck by
> View attachment 301101


looks like the trucks stealing my packages yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Okay i th


Your Local Wild Child said:


> So there’s a chance we’ll get extra-crunchy weather today lol


hail?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I need a quote on my page
> "Welcome to the dumpster fire"


brb gonna look for one


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

I’ve only made a cameo in the wiki


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ve only made a cameo in the wiki


Someone get this dude a page


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

do i even have a wiki page


----------



## Chris (Aug 10, 2020)

We're due thunderstorms. While I think they're lovely to listen to/watch, this time last year we had one so bad that it blew-up various peoples' TVs/consoles/phones/etc on our street.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> do i even have a wiki page


Ye


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ye


amazing


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> original n64 please :^)))


Ooh that good too


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

My cousin is telling me about house, boat, and car fires what do I do


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> My cousin is telling me about house, boat, and car fires what do I do


mr krabs


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> mr krabs


How


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> How


you ate the soap you figure it out


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Ooh that good too


yea man hate how they ruined it in 8  sad days

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> We're due thunderstorms. While I think they're lovely to listen to/watch, this time last year we had one so bad that it blew-up various peoples' TVs/consoles/phones/etc on our street.


Dangggg.. stay safe


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> you ate the soap you figure it out


It didn’t bring me the wisdom it should’ve

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020

He’s showing me his injuries now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

mmmmm strawberry soap


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> mmmmm strawberry soap


why


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

I once taught him how to dab I wonder if he remembers


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Dang I need soap in Evwirt


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I once taught him how to dab I wonder if he remembers


Why have you done this thing


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> We're due thunderstorms. While I think they're lovely to listen to/watch, this time last year we had one so bad that it blew-up various peoples' TVs/consoles/phones/etc on our street.


are you a car person?
no reason, really


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Why have you done this thing


Spite


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ye


some peeps are lucky ducks ah well send me rainbow toilet paper and im happy


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I once taught him how to dab I wonder if he remembers


how old is he


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> how old is he


4 almost 5


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> are you a car person?
> no reason, really


HES GOING TO HIT ALL THE DEER


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

He messed up the dab idk if that’s a good or bad thing


----------



## Chris (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> are you a car person?
> no reason, really


Nope. I'm the sort of person who would witness a hit and run and then when asked to identify the car by police would answer with "yellow".


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> 4 almost 5


how many fortnite skins are in his possession


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> He messed up the dab idk if that’s a good or bad thing


i guess it depends on how haha


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> how many fortnite skins are in his possession


He’s not that bad


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> He messed up the dab idk if that’s a good or bad thing


That's good now he's dabbing like an xbox fortniter


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> He’s not that bad


r u sure


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Nope. I'm the sort of person who would witness a hit and run and then when asked to identify the car by police would answer with "yellow".


well this video i recorded’ll still make you angry


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> r u sure


Yes he’s wholesome


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

how do hands work


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

I wanna be hit with a freight train right now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yes he’s wholesome


probably made an alt where he holds his skins


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I wanna be hit with a freight train right now


Why


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> He’s not that bad


when i went to local hockey games before the world ended they'd have a dance cam and it would always be 8 yr old fortniters doing the floss near the top of the arena


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> probably made an alt where he holds his skins


He doesn’t even have access to that lol

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Why


So I can either glitch or die


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 301110
> how do hands work


I don't know that myself


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> So I can either glitch or die


:c


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> when i went to local hockey games before the world ended they'd have a dance cam and it would always be 8 yr old fortniters doing the floss near the top of the arena


I have lost my faith in the next generation


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yes he’s wholesome


uh you're not supposed to eat people for breakfast lmao or u mean like, he's fit?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



Saltyy said:


> I have lost my faith in the next generation


I did some years ago lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> uh you're not supposed to eat people for breakfast lmao or u mean like, he's fit?


hUh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> uh you're not supposed to eat people for breakfast lmao or u mean like, he's fit?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020
> 
> ...


sheilaa moments


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> :c


Have you seen the Spider-Man hit by the train glitch


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Have you seen the Spider-Man hit by the train glitch


No


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Have you seen the Spider-Man hit by the train glitch


first lancer sets a bike on fire 

then spider man gets hit by a train


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> sheilaa moments


well i dont think one should eat his brother for a healthy breakfast but k lol


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

said 8 year olds also wear low quality screen printed fortnite hoodies that they get at the local flea market
those people are making a killing


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Guys while I’m extremely excited about getting terraforming I’m scared to do all the tree chopping


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> said 8 year olds also wear low quality screen printed fortnite hoodies that they get at the local flea market
> those people are making a killing


yea and like 12 year old people making like fake instas lol


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> yea and like 12 year old people making like fake instas lol


12 year olds on insta be like:

my woman left me lifes ****ed up dont dm me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> said 8 year olds also wear low quality screen printed fortnite hoodies that they get at the local flea market
> those people are making a killing


everything's normal I see


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> 12 year olds on insta be like:
> 
> my woman left me lifes ****ed up dont dm me


I was that 12 year old


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> first lancer sets a bike on fire
> 
> then spider man gets hit by a train


Ah yes, video games


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> 12 year olds on insta be like:
> 
> my woman left me lifes ****ed up dont dm me


wait people actually do that

when I was 12 i wasn't that stupid


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> 12 year olds on insta be like:
> 
> my woman left me lifes ****ed up dont dm me


though i kinda prefer that to 17 year old toxic random community members loll


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> though i kinda prefer that to 17 year old toxic random community members loll


the token bleached hair one who always wears shirts of bands they dont listen to and religiously listens to emo rap


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> the token bleached hair one who always wears shirts of bands they dont listen to and religiously listens to emo rap


haha not sure which age group you're referring to but i'd rather follow fake 12 year accounts sometimes lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

Can someone tell "lauren gray" to **** off on my spotify 

her ad is so annoying and she's wearing 5 facefulls of makeup don't make yourself more annoying


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> haha not sure which age group you're referring to but i'd rather follow fake 12 year accounts sometimes lol


th 17 yos


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> No


I wish I could send it right now
I wanna be Spider-Man
Get hit by a train or snapped


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Can someone tell "lauren gray" to **** off on my spotify
> 
> her ad is so annoying and she's wearing 5 facefulls of makeup don't make yourself more annoying


makes me glad i dont use spotify lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I wish I could send it right now
> I wanna be Spider-Man
> Get hit by a train or snapped


rip spiderman


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> th 17 yos


ah oh yeah and posts so much blm-ally hate on things because its so trendy to be passive aggressive


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> ah oh yeah and posts so much blm-ally hate on things because its so trendy to be passive aggressive


passive aggressive with self diagnosed depression and sociopath disorder


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> though i kinda prefer that to 17 year old toxic random community members loll


I am that 17 year wait no I'm 18 now


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> passive aggressive with self diagnosed depression and sociopath disorder


yep and thinks they are a car too and making fun of lgbtq+ people (or just being rude to allies as well it depends)


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

that team king game physically hurt me


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I am that 17 year wait no I'm 18 now


ooof  :^)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> that team king game physically hurt me


You okay?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> yep and thinks they are a car too and making fun of lgbtq+ people (or just being rude to allies as well it depends)


i mean the sociopath disorder thing is just an easy out to excuse them from jumping from girl to girl lol, atleast in my experience thats what it seems to be


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

birb hand????


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> You okay?


i was joking


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i mean the sociopath disorder thing is just an easy out to excuse them from jumping from girl to girl lol, atleast in my experience thats what it seems to be


yeah and it's a serious thing so it's like.. just don't use it as an excuse


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

I'm toxic but at least I acknowledge it :^)


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

sorry there’s almost nothing I’m on tablet and it’ll just randomly refresh it after a while


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 301118
> sorry there’s almost nothing I’m on tablet and it’ll just randomly refresh it after a while


hit me up tho freehelium


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 301118
> sorry there’s almost nothing I’m on tablet and it’ll just randomly refresh it after a while


marital status: a lot


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

idk what poggers are but i still have my pog from 2017 fair aha


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> hit me up tho freehelium


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


>


what lol


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

We got TWO DENIES that round


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Poison peanut butter sounding really good rn


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Poison peanut butter sounding really good rn


do not


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Poison peanut butter sounding really good rn


Mmmm


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Poison peanut butter sounding really good rn


Could you please don’t


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Poison peanut butter sounding really good rn


No frog


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

I'll have to steal it from you 
sounds yummy


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

ok i got kinda lazy so


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Poison peanut butter sounding really good rn


No frog no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I'll have to steal it from you
> sounds yummy


come onnn


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

I want to eat canned tuna


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I want to eat canned tuna


Thats also yummy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I want to eat canned tuna


Send a can over to Evwirt


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Number of Flags Stolen: 6
Ouch


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Thats also yummy


I think I might eat some-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Too bad I’m no where near the peanut butter


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Send a can over to Evwirt


Okie okie


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I think I might eat some-


do it


----------



## Chris (Aug 10, 2020)

Please don't put things in your mouth that aren't food guys. You're meant to be teenagers not toddlers!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Please don't put things in your mouth that aren't food guys. You're meant to be teenagers not toddlers!


Peanut butter


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I want to eat canned tuna


you mean choo-na


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Please don't put things in your mouth that aren't food guys. You're meant to be teenagers not toddlers!


so I can't brush my teeth?

*what about toothpaste *


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Please don't put things in your mouth that aren't food guys. You're meant to be teenagers not toddlers!


i thought that was what some teens did tho


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Please don't put things in your mouth that aren't food guys. You're meant to be teenagers not toddlers!


S o a p


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> i thought that was what some teens did tho


no


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Please don't put things in your mouth that aren't food guys. You're meant to be teenagers not toddlers!


what about a flag from team flag


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Please don't put things in your mouth that aren't food guys. You're meant to be teenagers not toddlers!


I’ll stick to my forest diet then


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Please don't put things in your mouth that aren't food guys. You're meant to be teenagers not toddlers!


THANK YOU. dont eat soap, or crayons, or poisoned peanut butter, or aNY THING that isnt food!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> S o a p


*consume sõap*


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Please don't put things in your mouth that aren't food guys. You're meant to be teenagers not toddlers!


i can not control them


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

I'm going to waffle house :3


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> no


loll too dirty 5 u


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

I’m bored an I need something to distract myself


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> THANK YOU. dont eat soap, or crayons, or poisoned peanut butter, or aNY THING that isnt food!


I knew Vris was going to go full on nanny mode eventually


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> THANK YOU. dont eat soap, or crayons, or poisoned peanut butter, or aNY THING that isnt food!


I swear jikken is food


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i can not control them


bruh lmao


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm going to waffle house :3


cOrOnAvIrUs


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm going to waffle house :3


let me know when you come back


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I knew Vris was going to go full on nanny mode eventually


so vris is actually jo frost's relative?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> THANK YOU. dont eat soap, or crayons, or poisoned peanut butter, or aNY THING that isnt food!


Okay not the peanut butter obviously but the other stuff is on the table


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> cOrOnAvIrUs


We can wear masks


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

guys i think im running a fever but my thermometer is out of batteries


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> let me know when you come back


Will do


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> We can wear masks


but you can't noclip food through the mask...?


can you?


----------



## Chris (Aug 10, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> so vris is actually jo frost's relative?


I'm Mary Poppins. But less sweet and with more piercings.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> guys i think im running a fever but my thermometer is out of batteries


and my throat hurts and im having a KILLER headache


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> guys i think im running a fever but my thermometer is out of batteries


oh no


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> bruh lmao


its 1 against like 6 

the odds were never in my favour


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> but you can't noclip food through the mask...?
> 
> 
> can you?


You can take it off when you eat


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> but you can't noclip food through the mask...?
> 
> 
> can you?


You can if you try hard enough


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm Mary Poppins. But less sweet and with more piercings.


makes sense


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm Mary Poppins. But less sweet and with more piercings.


hm fair enough aha <3


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> its 1 against like 6
> 
> the odds were never in my favour


Hey y’all know I have to be feral it’s in my name


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm Mary Poppins. But less sweet and with more piercings.


so closer to nanny macphee then?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> You can take it off when you eat


but then coronavirus particles fly in your mouth


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> oh no


im probably fine tho lol i tend to get ahead of myself, ive probably just stared at a screen too long


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> but then coronavirus particles fly in your mouth


Bruh that's kinda dumb :/


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> but then coronavirus particles fly in your mouth


yeah also unless someone coughs on your food before serving it doesn't survive in your tum anyways


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

If I can get hit by a train and glitch, you can noclip food through your mask.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Please don't put things in your mouth that aren't food guys. You're meant to be teenagers not toddlers!


I'm an adult I can do what I want


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm an adult I can do what I want


allegedly


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> but then coronavirus particles fly in your mouth


extra protein


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> extra protein


thats not how it works lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

I got a fortune cookie oooh


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> thats not how it works lol


no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Bruh that's kinda dumb :/


I'm sorry did you think I was serious this whole time?

*cromches a bar of soap and starts holding it as a cigarette while I dramatically spin on a chair*


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> no❤


hmmmm didn't kno u liked turtles


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I'm sorry did you think I was serious this whole time?
> 
> *cromches a bar of soap and starts holding it as a cigarette while I dramatically spin on a chair*


Knowing how ppl overreact sometimes about this whole thing yes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

corona = yum


----------



## Chris (Aug 10, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> guys i think im running a fever but my thermometer is out of batteries


Fluids are the best remedy. Aspirin, ibuprofen, or naproxen (or other drugs that are essentially this same product under a different brand name) are good for reducing-fever. Your parents likely have a least one of these in the house.



FreeHelium said:


> so closer to nanny macphee then?


I don't know this reference.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> corona = yum


Tfw corona is a type of beer


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> allegedly


Yes within reason-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Fluids are the best remedy. Aspirin, ibuprofen, or naproxen (or other drugs that are essentially this same product under a brand name) are good for reducing-fever. Your parents likely have a least one of these in the house.
> 
> 
> I don't know this reference.


It was a movie a while back at least in America


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> corona = yum


well we do have corona beer and corona wine sooo technically right


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Fluids are the best remedy. Aspirin, ibuprofen, or naproxen (or other drugs that are essentially this same product under a brand name) are good for reducing-fever. Your parents likely have a least one of these in the house.


Oh cool, I’ll just get some water and ibuprofen then, im probably fine like i said but yknow


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Corona virus can eat my shorts


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> well we do have corona beer and corona wine sooo technically right


no


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Truly a life changing song


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Fluids are the best remedy. Aspirin, ibuprofen, or naproxen (or other drugs that are essentially this same product under a brand name) are good for reducing-fever. Your parents likely have a least one of these in the house.
> 
> 
> I don't know this reference.


basically a new generations mary poppins








						Nanny McPhee - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

man i need to do an ask thread lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Knowing how ppl overreact sometimes about this whole thing yes


*takes a lighter and sets some of the soap on fire, then cromches it*
Well buddy, you were wrong...
*throws soapcig and pulls out soap shaped like a gun*
don't make me clêanşe your plate


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 301127
> Truly a life changing song


that doesnt look like a corn dog lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

I should eat the fortune cookie paper too


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Tfw corona is a type of beer


then my uncle thinks corona = yum


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I should eat the fortune cookie paper too


no

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



Saltyy said:


> then my uncle thinks corona = yum


ive actually tasted that and it's like pee lol


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> basically a new generations mary poppins
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That says January 27
It was released on my birthday?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I should eat the fortune cookie paper too


one time i ate a whole fortune cookie
and i forgot it had a paper inside
i still ate the whole thing
including the fortune


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I should eat the fortune cookie paper too


Vris might be upset with you if ya do


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I should eat the fortune cookie paper too


As long as it cronches you're good
*cronch cronch* _alll gooodd_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> man i need to do an ask thread lol


^^^^


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> no
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020
> 
> ...


How do you know what pee tastes like


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> That says January 27
> It was released on my birthday?


oh so the movies as old as you
damn


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> oh so the movies as old as you
> damn


2006?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> How do you know what pee tastes like


beer tastes like pee


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> How do you know what pee tastes like


HMMMMM

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> beer tastes like pee





ohare01 said:


> How do you know what pee tastes like


once again


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> beer tastes like pee


How do you know this


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> How do you know what pee tastes like


well taste like pee smells if it makes sense

also u never tried lol


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> How do you know what pee tastes like


We need answers


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> We need answers


i answered lit above this lol


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> well taste like pee smells if it makes sense
> 
> also u never tried lol


I never will try either


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> well taste like pee smells if it makes sense
> 
> also u never tried lol


so basically it tastes like a public pool 

i always get scared going into those... So disgusting


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

ngl the ragdoll mayhem soundtrack is pretty fire


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I never will try either


well i hope you will not be forced to

also i'll go make an ask thread it was way too long since i did one


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> well i hope you will not be forced to
> 
> also i'll go make an ask thread it was way too long since i did one


_Uhhh_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> _Uhhh_


..


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

Is everything okay at home sheilaa?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> so basically it tastes like a public pool
> 
> i always get scared going into those... So disgusting


nahh more that certain component that makes urine smell harsh


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> so basically it tastes like a public pool
> 
> i always get scared going into those... So disgusting


boy do i have a horrifying public pool story

too bad its probably too disgusting for tbt consumption but trust me it was awful


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Is everything okay at home sheilaa?


why shouldnt it be, i mean my mom can be a butt but ya im javing a blast


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Yup. Getting extra cronchy weather.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> boy do i have a horrifying public pool story
> 
> too bad its probably too disgusting for tbt consumption but trust me it was awful


I have a few and I'm not gonna post for the sake of bodily.. fluids and excrement lol


----------



## Chris (Aug 10, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> nahh more that certain component that makes urine smell harsh


Are you referring to urea?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> boy do i have a horrifying public pool story
> 
> too bad its probably too disgusting for tbt consumption but trust me it was awful


pm me i need to know

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



sheilaa said:


> I have a few and I'm not gonna post for the sake of bodily.. fluids and excrement lol


_uhhh_


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Are you referring to urea?


yeah that one, thanks c:


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

O.O 

maybe I shouldn't go to public pools


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

what uuh you never did stuff in public pools?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Vris might be upset with you if ya do


Vris only scares me a little bit


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> what uuh you never did stuff in public pools?


wtf no I have decency


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it’s from the dang group chats


_*Why do you have email notifications turned on?*_


Rosie977 said:


> Ah yes could this be the start of a fake name cult


My fake name is Ribbon, of course.


ohare01 said:


> Still cursed
> Let's see who here is cursed
> 
> Josuke
> ...


Last night, I said my OC was cursed.


----------



## Chris (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Vris only scares me a little bit


I can be scarier if you'd like.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 10, 2020)

For a minute I thought you said schools o.o
Yeah those pools are gross


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*Why do you have email notifications turned on?*_
> 
> My fake name is Ribbon, of course.
> 
> Last night, I said my OC was cursed.


I had email notifications on for like a day after I created my account. I had no idea why my phone was buzzing all the time lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I can be scarier if you'd like.


_whatever you do, leave the ban-hammer at home_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I can be scarier if you'd like.


yeah I’d like to see that


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

my story has been shared. i warned you


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> my story has been shared. i warned you


-.-

Kinda regret it now hhh


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> my story has been shared. i warned you


?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yeah I’d like to see that


NO


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I can be scarier if you'd like.


no pls


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> NO


I like scary stuff


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

i think my story is worse than angry vrisnem


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I like scary stuff


no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I can be scarier if you'd like.


But we like nice Vris


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> wtf no I have decency


damn man i thought u were cool





__





						Ask the hippie turtle queen!
					

Idk who thought comment was random, read up on TBT history y'all plebs. 🐢 jk but yeah it's not  But yeah, way too long since I did this so go ahead. I'm mostly online 1pm-10pm weekdays and varying on weekends, my timezone is GMT+1 so please don't spam too much when I sleep so everyone gets their...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




also if anyone wants


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i think my story is worse than angry vrisnem


probably


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no


But I’m curious


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i think my story is worse than angry vrisnem


I didn't see


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I didn't see


do you really want to know it though


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> do you really want to know it though


No bc I'm about to eat


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> do you really want to know it though


Ya


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> No bc I'm about to eat


THANK GOD


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> No bc I'm about to eat


i would most definitely not recommend asking about it when you're eating. trust me


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

_What is going on?_


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 10, 2020)

I must admit that I let my curiosity get the best of me. I placed a tiny bit of hand soap on my fingertip and placed it on my tongue. It was not nearly as terrible as I assumed, just kind of tasted how it smelled. Naturally I washed my mouth out with water afterwards as I would not like to digest that stuff, yet a slight toothpaste like aftertaste still remains. If I suddenly disappear off the face of these forums then this is probably why.


----------



## Chris (Aug 10, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> _whatever you do, leave the ban-hammer at home_


Do you mean this one?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I must admit that I let my curiosity get the best of me. I placed a tiny bit of hand soap on my fingertip and placed it on my tongue. It was not nearly as terrible as I assumed, just kind of tasted how it smelled. Naturally I washed my mouth out with water afterwards as I would not like to digest that stuff, yet a slight toothpaste like aftertaste still remains. If I suddenly disappear off the face of these forums then this is probably why.


First y’all go to Evwirt and now you taste soap? Y’all’s doing cursed stuff.

also did you eat or drink anything in Evwirt I hope you cooked anything you ate or drank there


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Do you mean this one?
> 
> View attachment 301132


*please no this is my life*

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020

dang tho my sig is huge


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

When I die this is where I wanna be isekai’d


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 301133
> When I die this is where I wanna be isekai’d


what is that lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

ask **** yall lol

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> Do you mean this one?
> 
> View attachment 301132


i think i have a yellow handle one too actually haha


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what is that lmao


Heaven


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 301133
> When I die this is where I wanna be isekai’d


never seen before tbf


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> never seen before tbf


NEither have I i


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

New pfppppp


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> New pfppppp


Nice though but don't drool on random people in covid-19 times


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Nice though but don't drool on random people in covid-19 times


*I can do what i want MOM*


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *I can do what i want MOM*


no kid


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> No bc I'm about to eat


Hm wasn’t that bad


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

how do you guys not know the backyardigans i grew up on that ****

(minus sheila obviously)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> how do you guys not know the backyardigans i grew up on that ****


Same


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> how do you guys not know the backyardigans i grew up on that ****
> 
> (minus sheila obviously)


_It was still on nickelodeon when i was growing up_
*It’s timeless*


----------



## Chris (Aug 10, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> i think i have a yellow handle one too actually haha



It is blue and yellow and lives on my desk. Never know when you're going to need a hammer! Or matches. Got a couple boxes of them and a lighter on my desk too. You know, in case Rosie ever needs help to start a fire.



Spoiler: hammer


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> how do you guys not know the backyardigans i grew up on that ****
> 
> (minus sheila obviously)


I was too old for that when it came here and we probably didn't have that cable channel by then either. Also a lot of DS games never made it to EU.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> It is blue and yellow and lives on my desk. Never know when you're going to need a hammer! Or matches. Got a couple boxes of them and a lighter on my desk too. You know, in case Rosie ever needs help to start a fire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh cool handle though. Go Sweden


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> how do you guys not know the backyardigans i grew up on that ****
> 
> (minus sheila obviously)


I know it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

uhh what are the frontn't yardigans


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> uhh what are the frontn't yardigans


chinese pirate copy for bintendo CS

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020





__





						Everybody Hates Chris – Wikipedia
					






					sv.wikipedia.org
				




also what is this lol


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

I just ate waffle house and couldn't even finish a quarter of my meal I got too full


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Yea if y’all ever go to Evwirt pack lunches and water bottles and DONT eat anything that’s not cooked


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

Ok still messing around on picrew~
which do yall like better


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

I just ate waffle house and couldn't even finish a quarter of my meal I got too full


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Ok still messing around on picrew~
> which do yall like better
> View attachment 301136View attachment 301137


1


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I just ate waffle house and couldn't even finish a quarter of my meal I got too full


Omg Waffle House is THE ****


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Ok still messing around on picrew~
> which do yall like better
> View attachment 301136View attachment 301137


2 tbf it's cuter


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 10, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Ok still messing around on picrew~
> which do yall like better
> View attachment 301136View attachment 301137


Hmm 1 
hhhh I have so many good picrews but too lazy to change


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

i dun even like waffles


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Once again I only ever see waffle houses on road trips


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I just ate waffle house and couldn't even finish a quarter of my meal I got too full


gib


----------



## Chris (Aug 10, 2020)

Anytime I ever change my avatar I immediately change it back. It was this briefly earlier today but I can't decide if I like it or not: 



Spoiler: angry alphinaud


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 10, 2020)

I felt a very slight nausea for a couple minutes, whether that was from the soap or simply a nocebo effect is unclear. As it has gone away, I am not particularly concerned about it, as it was only for a short time and I would have spat out most of the soap.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Anytime I ever change my avatar I immediately change it back. It was this briefly earlier today but I can't decide if I like it or not:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it but the angle makes it looks a bit messy :c


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Don't you love it when your internet screws up and you double post


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Anytime I ever change my avatar I immediately change it back. It was this briefly earlier today but I can't decide if I like it or not:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was 2B  

now I feel  dumb

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020

I'm probably the only one who knows about that


----------



## Chris (Aug 10, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I thought it was 2B
> 
> now I feel  dumb


I love 2B. But, nope, it's Alphinaud Leveilleur (same as my current avatar).


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

I think I’m going with this picrew


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

wait what's picrew


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> wait what's picrew


site with a bunch of avatar makers


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I think I’m going with this picrew


Looks really cute, good choice!

I'm basically changing avatars everytime I just feel like it aha

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020

(current one is from the movie im hopefully still watching on friday yesssss)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> site with a bunch of avatar makers


I'll check it out


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

about 200 tbt away from a gif avatar or 500 away from a username change
dk what to save for but i require tbt


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> about 200 tbt away from a gif avatar or 500 away from a username change
> dk what to save for but i require tbt


honestly, username if you feel uncomfy with your current. i have the gif but i rarely use it. i remember when i got it i made like 10 gif avatars from yt videos lol


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

Ok so final decision


Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

still 2 or 4


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

Saving up for gif but my TBT friends birthdays came up so I blew my 300


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 10, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Ok so final decision
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Yeah, I think either your current or 4


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> honestly, username if you feel uncomfy with your current. i have the gif but i rarely use it. i remember when i got it i made like 10 gif avatars from yt videos lol


this username is ancient and i dont go by it anywhere anymore, but at that point i don't even know if its really worth saving up for it

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020

i did notice when i came back that they missed my birthday tbt last year but gave me it the two prior years


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> this username is ancient and i dont go by it anywhere anymore, but at that point i don't even know if its really worth saving up for it


ahhokay, i kinda like it bc chemistry stuff but yeah save up for what's more important to you honestly.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> this username is ancient and i dont go by it anywhere anymore, but at that point i don't even know if its really worth saving up for it
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020
> 
> i did notice when i came back that they missed my birthday tbt last year but gave me it the two prior years


you don't want to give away a gas?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> you don't want to give away a gas?


sadly i only pass gas


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> sadly i only pass gas


lmfaooo mood.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

also frogslime i noticed u have a quote of mine in your bio

ill do you one better


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> sadly i only pass gas


Uhhhh okay


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

fart dweller gnighty


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Why am I here...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> also frogslime i noticed u have a quote of mine in your bio
> 
> ill do you one better


Oh no


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

brb going to store


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

We’ve got super angry clouds so big yay


----------



## Chris (Aug 10, 2020)

I've Celeste, and stars due at :33 and :36 past the hour, if any of you want to come over just now.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I've Celeste, and stars due at :33 and :36 past the hour, if any of you want to come over just now.


While I’d love to come the weather I’m anticipating could cause a disconnect.


----------



## Chris (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> While I’d love to come the weather I’m anticipating could cause a disconnect.


How rude of it!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

I'm too busy with the new player character I made... She needs to earn 5k Nook Miles ASAP


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> How rude of it!


I’d like you to ban hammer it please


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Helium why that quote
why


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Helium why that quote
> why


you knew the consequences of eating the soap but you wouldnt listen


----------



## Chris (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’d like you to ban hammer it please


I'll do my best!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> you knew the consequences of eating the soap but you wouldnt listen


No one could stop me I'm an immovable force


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> No one could stop me I'm an immovable force


Freehelium is an unstoppable object


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> No one could stop me I'm an immovable force


only the difference between master and apprentice could end this


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Freehelium is an unstoppable object


This doesn't add up


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> This doesn't add up


Only an unstoppable object can counter an immovable force


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> This doesn't add up


i have more experience
in the end that proved to be the tipping point


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Only an unstoppable object can counter an immovable force


o dang you're right
unless helium breaks into my home there's no stopping what I can do


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> o dang you're right
> unless helium breaks into my home there's no stopping what I can do


Don't give him ideas


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> o dang you're right
> unless helium breaks into my home there's no stopping what I can do


you will surpass me one day

its just that today is not that day

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Don't give him ideas


im not kurb


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Don't give him ideas


I'd like to see him try
My green dog is right by the front door
I've trained him to attack


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> im not kurb


Well yes but he's one of your friends-


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

i view this more as a learning experience rather than a battle

also why would i ever break into a 13 year olds home


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i view this more as a learning experience rather than a battle
> 
> also why would i ever break into a 13 year olds home


Because yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i view this more as a learning experience rather than a battle
> 
> also why would i ever break into a 13 year olds home


to take my soap


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Well yes but he's one of your friends-



kurb is like me 3 years ago

frogslime is like me 6 years ago

i see it all as me teaching the ways of the cursed and funny


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Yup the power is flipping on whether or not it wants to be on


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Oh no I'm gonna be a FreeHelium


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oh no I'm gonna be a FreeHelium


Oh no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Oh no


Actually it's not so bad he has a mouse


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oh no I'm gonna be a FreeHelium


i was gonna make this a wholesome moment but if thats the route you're gonna take guess not


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i was gonna make this a wholesome moment but if thats the route you're gonna take guess not


wait no it's a great thing


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i was gonna make this a wholesome moment but if thats the route you're gonna take guess not


Im curious what it was


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

hhhh I always mess stuff up


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hhhh I always mess stuff up


Everyone does, don't be so hard on yourself


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Everyone does, don't be so hard on yourself


yeah but
it happens a lot


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

i was an only child growing up so whenever i have people that look up to me who are younger/friends who are younger i just kinda treat it like they're my little brothers or sisters lol

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hhhh I always mess stuff up


im not mad lol


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yeah but
> it happens a lot


Guess what I mess up a lot too
It's alright man


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i was an only child growing up so whenever i have people that look up to me who are younger/friends who are younger i just kinda treat it like they're my little brothers or sisters lol
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020
> 
> ...


neat because I was looking for an older sibling


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Vris you didn’t ban the weather quick enough


----------



## Chris (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Vris you didn’t ban the weather quick enough


I was wishing on pretty stars.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i was an only child growing up so whenever i have people that look up to me who are younger/friends who are younger i just kinda treat it like they're my little brothers or sisters lol
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020
> 
> ...


That's like me with older people since I never had an older sibling


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I was wishing on pretty stars.


I guess that is very important


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

i am either cool uncle or cool older brother

its one or the other

can't be both that doesnt make sense


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i am either cool uncle or cool older brother
> 
> its one or the other
> 
> can't be both that doesnt make sense


An uncle is a brother just sayin


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i am either cool uncle or cool older brother
> 
> its one or the other
> 
> can't be both that doesnt make sense


Older brother pls


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

probably also has to do with the fact that i had a rough time aged 12-16 so i kinda want people to have it better than me so i like to be that voice of wisdom from time to time


----------



## Chris (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I guess that is very important


Is drinking wine and watching 80s sci-fi shows also important?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> An uncle is a brother just sayin


ok but


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Okay but I was a middle child


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Is drinking wine and watching 80s sci-fi shows also important?


Yesh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> ok but


If my bird can be a dog you can be two relatives at once


----------



## Chris (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yesh


Then I was being verrrry busy.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> If my bird can be a dog you can be two relatives at once


fine its up to u guys what i am at your own disgression

i am good for hs advice since i went to public school and i know u guys are either just starting or getting close to it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> fine its up to u guys what i am at your own disgression
> 
> i am good for hs advice since i went to public school and i know u guys are either just starting or getting close to it


I'm actually homeschooled lol


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm actually homeschooled lol


ah

anyways i am advice man seek my wisdom


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Oy would the rain PLEASE let up


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oy would the rain PLEASE let up


i would love rain rn 

its burning here and it doesnt help that my soul is on fire too


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

It's been raining so much but it's also hot outside when it's not raining so the weather has been just terrible for weeks


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i would love rain rn
> 
> its burning here and it doesnt help that my soul is on fire too


I don’t think y’all’d want this. It’s making our poor trees go practically sideways


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t think y’all’d want this. It’s making our poor trees go practically sideways


ive dealt with floods thats nothing


----------



## Chris (Aug 10, 2020)

I love heavy rain. It's so calming.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

We were driving to go fishing somewhere and the weather suddenly got terrible and we went to park at a gas station and when my dad went outside he said it felt like a hurricane
It was lowkey scary


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

I don't like rain. It makes me melt.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't like rain. It makes me melt.


Disintegrate*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

I just created the MegaVan.
8.1 speed. 
7.0 handling. 
10 acceleration.
10 launch.
8.1 braking.
I need help.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Well we got a huge plank in our backyard now


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Disintegrate*


....That too


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't like rain. It makes me melt.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't like rain. It makes me melt.


It would wash you away in a heartbeat I’m afraid. It’s normalish weather in Evwirt tho


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

@Kurb i view you as a younger brother

thoughts


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It would wash you away in a heartbeat I’m afraid. It’s normalish weather in Evwirt tho


If UW was truly a witch then she'd be gone, too.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> @Kurb i view you as a younger brother
> 
> thoughts


why do you choose to bring this up now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> If UW was truly a witch then she'd be gone, too.


I think she hides away in caves during this kinda weather


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I think she hides away in caves during this kinda weather


I would hide in a cave too if it was raining.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I think she hides away in caves during this kinda weather


Hmmm intriguing
She's an enderman


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> why do you choose to bring this up now


especially after i come back from the workshop with a GMC Vandura clocking in at 200mph


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> especially after i come back from the workshop with a GMC Vandura clocking in at 200mph


Y’all aren’t driving in the woods tho right?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all aren’t driving in the woods tho right?


No, i am. 
I also made a truck that drives around that, soooo


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> why do you choose to bring this up now


i wanted to see your reaction


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> No, i am.
> I also made a truck that drives around that, soooo


(0(λ )0 )


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> (0(λ )0 )


Run, Forrest, run.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

_*Don't run over the deer child.*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Run, Forrest, run.


I WILL


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*Don't run over the deer child.*_


a 200mph van has its uses


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> a 200mph van has its uses


Who even NEEDS a 200 mph van?!?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Who even NEEDS a 200 mph van?!?


Murderers, apparently.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Who even NEEDS a 200 mph van?!?


It’s Forza Horizon 4
Everybody needs a 200mph vehicle


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> a 200mph van has its uses


_*Please not for murder*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> It’s Forza Horizon 4
> Everybody needs a 200mph vehicle


Can you use it instead to get my order here quickly


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> It’s Forza Horizon 4
> Everybody needs a 200mph vehicle


But why? That seems pretty dangerous


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Troy Bolton is gonna show me a frog


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Troy Bolton is gonna show me a frog


Who's that?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Who's that?


High School Musical character


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But why? That seems pretty dangerous


because drag racing


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Can you use it instead to get my order here quickly


possibly


Seastar said:


> _*Please not for murder*_


the murder van is going to murder


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> because drag racing
> 
> possibly
> 
> the murder van is going to murder


Thanks I'll pay you for your services


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> because drag racing
> 
> possibly
> 
> the murder van is going to murder


(0(Λ )0 )


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> the murder van is going to murder


_*Why do you have a murder van?*_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*Why do you have a murder van?*_


because forza horizon 4
Anyways i just got a severe thunderstorm warning


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> because forza horizon 4
> Anyways i just got a severe thunderstorm warning


Do you live in New Mexico


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> because forza horizon 4
> Anyways i just got a severe thunderstorm warning


.....So, you're panicking again.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> because forza horizon 4
> Anyways i just got a severe thunderstorm warning


...Sorry ‘bout that. We just got through one. If you’re quick enough you might get Vris to ban it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .....So, you're panicking again.


yes


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Do you live in New Mexico


and no


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

i hate cooking in the heat

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020

can barely think straight in this weather


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

I heard thunder a few hours ago, but I only heard it once.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Yummy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> yes
> 
> and no


k I just associate thunderstorms with NW


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yummy


_*What do you mean?*_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

god please enough of this heat


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> god please enough of this heat


m o o d


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> m o o d


this heat does not go well with how things have been im convinced august is the worst month now


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

I've been indoors almost 24/7, so I haven't felt the heat.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I've been indoors almost 24/7, so I haven't felt the heat.


you must have A/C, lucky you


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> you must have A/C, lucky you


You don't? ....Now I feel bad.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

here is why I might be bi. She's my new wife


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Oy now I’m hungry


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> View attachment 301188
> here is why I might be bi. She's my new wife


Join the bi side. We have lemon bars and Sweater Weather.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oy now I’m hungry


Actually, so am I...


----------



## Mairmalade (Aug 10, 2020)

@Your Local Wild Child

Found some deer for you today if you're interested.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> you must have A/C, lucky you


You don't? Aww :c


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Join the bi side. We have lemon bars and Sweater Weather.


what are lemon bars

this isnt another soap thing is it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Mairmalade said:


> @Your Local Wild Child
> 
> Found some deer for you today if you're interested.


You’re lucky they aren’t murder deer tho


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> what are lemon bars
> 
> this isnt another soap thing is it


No but I mean it can be


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

anyways
if this gets 1 like i will send murder van through the forest in forza


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Join the bi side. We have lemon bars and Sweater Weather.


Does it count if you don't like real people?
No reason I'm asking.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> No but I mean it can be


ok its an actual edible food item

you're safe for now

sweater weather is the best weather and thats not up for discussion


----------



## Chris (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You don't? ....Now I feel bad.


A/C isn't a thing in my country. Not in homes, anyway.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> anyways
> if this gets 1 like i will send murder van through the forest in forza


no

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> A/C isn't a thing in my country. Not in homes, anyway.


What??
Man that must suck ;-;


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> anyways
> if this gets 1 like i will send murder van through the forest in forza


I hope you get no likes for my sake (-(λ )- )


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> A/C isn't a thing in my country. Not in homes, anyway.


That's really sad...


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

A/C in homes is a thing here but units are expensive and it drives up the power bill since we have to pay power at my apartment


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> ok its an actual edible food item
> 
> you're safe for now
> 
> sweater weather is the best weather and thats not up for discussion


Get this
It's also
A song


----------



## Chris (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What??
> Man that must suck ;-;





Seastar said:


> That's really sad...



I have three fans and never close the windows. That would explain why I wake-up to find dead moths in my bedroom and bathroom most mornings.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Get this
> It's also
> A song


what is

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020

i may or may not only favour sweater weather because i can wear my many hoodies without dying


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> what is
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020
> 
> i may or may not only favour sweater weather because i can wear my many hoodies without dying


Sweater Weather


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

I don't even like summer...


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Sweater Weather


so i searched it up
"people also search for: pumped up kicks"


----------



## Mairmalade (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You’re lucky they aren’t murder deer tho


Would have been a goner   


Vrisnem said:


> A/C isn't a thing in my country. Not in homes, anyway.


Now offering personal fanning services until I pass out from exhaustion. 

My office may as well double as a freezer but I use a floor Dyson unit at home that works well. Quiet too!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> what is
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020
> 
> i may or may not only favour sweater weather because i can wear my many hoodies without dying


Yea i miss sweater weather
I have so many winter clothes..


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> so i searched it up
> "people also search for: pumped up kicks"
> View attachment 301206


Haha how accurate I listen to PUK


----------



## Chris (Aug 10, 2020)

Mairmalade said:


> Now offering personal fanning services until I pass out from exhaustion.
> 
> My office may as well double as a freezer but I use a floor Dyson unit at home that works well. Quiet too!



You're the best. I'll put down a blanket for when you pass out.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Haha how accurate I listen to PUK


stop.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

Just bought a tamagotchi


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

i think @Mairmalade understands atlantic humidity is terrible


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

I listen to... _video game music._

No, really.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't even like summer...


I like summer vacation but thats it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> stop.


The song's dark but it slaps


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Mairmalade said:


> Would have been a goner


Since they were fawns you’d _probably _have been alright. _Probably._


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I like summer vacation but thats it


I don't have that anymore... Though everyday feels like it now...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I listen to... _video game music._
> 
> No, really.


Same but also jjba music


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> A/C isn't a thing in my country. Not in homes, anyway.


Ouch
well i’m gonna send the van thru the forest anyway


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Ouch
> well i’m gonna send the van thru the forest anyway


That better not be Evwirt.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Ouch
> well i’m gonna send the van thru the forest anyway


(Θ(Π )Θ )


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> The song's dark but it slaps


you know its alright but i just think of the meme


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> That better not be Evwirt.


Forza takes place in England


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

Hey guys what should I name my tamagotchi? I’m putting batteries in it rn


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Hey guys what should I name my tamagotchi? I’m putting batteries in it rn


eugene krabs


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Forza takes place in England


I mean, Evwirt is local to everyone tho


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Hey guys what should I name my tamagotchi? I’m putting batteries in it rn


what model?
_i‘m a collector, it’s an expensive hobby_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Forza takes place in England


Oh... well, okay then. Don't get in trouble with the queen.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I mean, Evwirt is local to everyone tho


It’s legit just a great value A Team van hahaha


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I mean, Evwirt is local to everyone tho


How is that possible


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Hey guys what should I name my tamagotchi? I’m putting batteries in it rn


I named mine Alfred


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh... well, okay then. Don't get in trouble with the queen.


I probably already have


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what model?
> _i‘m a collector, it’s an expensive hobby_


What do you mean you have Tamagotchis


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> How is that possible


Some forest magic. Y’all know it’s an enchanted forest, right?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

I never had a Tamagotchi..


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What do you mean you have Tamagotchis


I have them on a shelf
Import taxes are expensive


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I never had a Tamagotchi..


They're fun until they die


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

im
back


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Aaaaaaaa
I have Tamagotchis.... that I haven't taken care of in years.
But don't worry, they can't die while the battery is out.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Aaaaaaaa
> I have Tamagotchis.... that I haven't taken care of in years.
> But don't worry, they can't die while the battery is out.


You monster


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> They're fun until they die


Oh no


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You monster


Hey, I don't have the time anymore.
But I checked on them once and they're all still alive.
Though the V5 could delete itself at any moment... It's defective.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Oh no


It's the circle of liiiiiife


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Yea Evwirt is _real _weird


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You monster


she keeps them in eternal suffering


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hey, I don't have the time anymore.
> But I checked on them once and they're all still alive.
> Though the V5 could delete itself at any moment... It's defective.


must be some reeeal bad wiring for a v5 to delete itself


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what model?
> _i‘m a collector, it’s an expensive hobby_


idk here’s a picture


https://imgur.com/a/ZzbYJU9


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

never had a tomogatchi


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

i have a
tomodachi life


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> never had a tomogatchi


Same
I want one

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



Enxssi said:


> i have a
> tomodachi life


Me too


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> must be some reeeal bad wiring for a v5 to delete itself


I don't get it either but I read it just normally happens to that version.
My others are... V4.5 (I have 3), V6, and... uh... a broken V4... don't ask.
I also have two Minis (one old and one new) and uh... a really old one that I haven't tried to change the battery for yet which I got at a thrift store.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020

_*Oh no, my Tamagotchi obsession is popping up again.*_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> idk here’s a picture
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/ZzbYJU9


that’s an on
if it came from japan it’s a meets
etc etc


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> that’s an on
> if it came from japan it’s a meets
> etc etc


Oh yeah I bought it from Barnes and noble


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Oh yeah I bought it from Barnes and noble


I saw that there and it was $60... so I didn't get it.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Aaaaand I realized that Redds here...


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I saw that there and it was $60... so I didn't get it.


Really?? It was 20 here :0


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i have a
> tomodachi life


It's what made me find about Tamagatchi, coincidentally.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Really?? It was 20 here :0


Aaaaaaaa 
I am jealous


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Aaaaaaaa
> I am jealous


I got it on release


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It's what made me find about Tamagatchi, coincidentally.


Do you have Tomodachi life too by chance-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Do you have Tomodachi life too by chance-


Yeah I think I've had it almost since it came out in the West? I haven't played it in months.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Spoiler











This was my favorite Tamagotchi character... It's probably not anymore, but I don't have the version with my new favorite...


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/sFvuMI2


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yeah I think I've had it almost since it came out in the West? I haven't played it in months.


_if you can still find it can I have a qr code of your mii_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _if you can still find it can I have a qr code of your mii_


_Yeah sure_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _Yeah sure_


: D


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Spoiler










Okay, this is my new favorite Tamagotchi character.... I think.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

I found a video for Kurb


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

I’m going to have to start cutting down trees on my mainland so I can terraform first thing in the morning


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Hhhhhhh I'm starving...


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

didn’t let me choose the name /:


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 301220
> didn’t let me choose the name /:


it will next generation


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 301220
> didn’t let me choose the name /:


rip
Rowan's a cute name, though.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it will next generation


Oh nice

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> rip
> Rowan's a cute name, though.


Rowans my name so thanks lol


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Wait- I just remembered...
This was my V6... I have everything this came with...
My V6 was a different design, though.


----------



## Chris (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m going to have to start cutting down trees on my mainland so I can terraform first thing in the morning


I avoided this by simply moving all of my trees to another part of the island.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wait- I just remembered...
> This was my V6... I have everything this came with...
> My V6 was a different design, though.


ah, the music star.one of the lesser appreciated tamas.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I avoided this by simply moving all of my trees to another part of the island.


Outer Evwirt is covered in trees already. I’ll probably use trees from the next portion I terraform to refoliate the main part


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

Found a picrew to make an avatar character sooo...



me as a fire bender!


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

i just gto
23 kills
with quad launcher


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i just gto
> 23 kills
> with quad launcher


is there a punchline


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> is there a punchline


no im just flexing


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

I'm back


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> no im just flexing


in what game


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> in what game


its a roblox gam e


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> its a roblox gam e


great value fortnite


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

This thread escalated, might have to back read later


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Sorry, I was really hungry and had to leave lol


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

i should host another game of quiplash now that vrisnem is here

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



Seastar said:


> Sorry, I was really hungry and had to leave lol


is this supposed to be purple


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> This thread escalated, might have to back read later


You missed a lot


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> is this supposed to be purple


Octolings eat too.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> great value fortnite


well you aren't wrong we have this


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

I’m cooking right now lol


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

anyways time to take on some innocent people in xbox looking for group with the murder van


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> You missed a lot


What did i miss though...
Going back later though


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What did i miss though...
> Going back later though


what did i miss though


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what did i miss though


Nothing.
I'm still radioactive.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Nothing.
> I'm still radioactive.


k great amazing


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

Oh...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

So... what now?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

Spoiler: library of picrews






















which should I use as my pfp?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Eating good (and cooked) food!


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 10, 2020)

.


Lothitine said:


> Spoiler: library of picrews
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would say the second to last!


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

Idk...


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Spoiler: library of picrews
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you have an addiction


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> .
> 
> I would say the second to last!


Cool!
I love all of em
I can’t decide ;w;

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> you have an addiction


maybe


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 10, 2020)

Yeah, picrews great! *drowns in pfps*


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Yeah, picrews great! *drowns in pfps*


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

I'm indecisive with icons, I end up reverting after an hour or so


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Here I am with a folder full of Inkling and Octoling avatars.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I'm indecisive with icons, I end up reverting after an hour or so


I generally have a bit where I use a bunch of different ones and then don’t change it for a month


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Ah, I see you’ve fallen victim to the picrew addiction.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

I like my current avatar, and if I ever want to change it I’ll probably go back to my original one.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

I change my avatar if I decide my OC needs to change her appearance lol


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ah, I see you’ve fallen victim to the picrew addiction.


I would make more but it doesn't work great on my phone


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

The longest I've kept mine was just for almost 2 weeks or a week. I also get tired of my icons as well... But I'm not tired of my current one though even though I want to change it a bit...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I change my avatar if I decide my OC needs to change her appearance lol


Hehehehe I do that too


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

Maybe I should make a picrew for my OCs...


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

I do picrew for some ocs

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020

But I rather make them myself without it


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 10, 2020)

Ahahahahah oh no help how is there that many


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

My OCs aren't humans unless a game forces me to make one like in Animal Crossing.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Spoiler: library of picrews
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AAAAAnd Eli


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 10, 2020)

Brb going to consume, good luck!


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

Maybe I should make many ocs with picrew....


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

I have C O N S U M E D


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

man i just ate and now my stomach feels terrible

atleast ive been thinking clear today but everything else has been rough

i too have done a few picrews


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

he grew


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

Going afk since I need to do some work


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> man i just ate and now my stomach feels terrible
> 
> atleast ive been thinking clear today but everything else has been rough
> 
> i too have done a few picrews


Show me!!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Spoiler: H e l p














Trust me, there's a *lot* more of this in here.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Spoiler: H e l p
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap thats a lot


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Is the “What are you listening to?” thread broken for anyone else on mobile?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Holy crap thats a lot


Oh boy, I just figured out where it says how many are in the folder...


----------



## Antonio (Aug 10, 2020)

That moment when your TV BREAKS and you can't play ring fit


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Antonio said:


> That moment when your TV BREAKS and you can't play ring fit


This is a sad day for exercising...


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

The **** is my tamagotchi doing


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Is the “What are you listening to?” thread broken for anyone else on mobile?


No wdym?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Show me!!





idk what one it was but i was forced to make this

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020




running the show rn


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> No wdym?


WOuldnt load in correctly


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Here's how much is in my folder for a Pokemon website that closed a few years ago.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 10, 2020)

I'm back and I have consumed!


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

found a possible future avatar buried here


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 301268
> found a possible future avatar buried here


It’s beautiful


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

found a good pic of my cat too


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It’s beautiful


its literally me, thats me


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 301268
> found a possible future avatar buried here


Yes that's amazing


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 301268
> found a possible future avatar buried here


*THE FUTURE IS NOW*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 301269
> found a good pic of my cat too
> 
> its literally me, thats me


Since when were you an anime frog


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Since when were you an anime frog


i am anime meme master

green hair not included

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020

basic deku but actually cool


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

You know what else the future is?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 10, 2020)

I have to interrupt this beautiful whatever's happening to bring an important message to the people of the basement


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i am anime meme master
> 
> green hair not included
> 
> ...


Okay well everything that is a frog is amazing so


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

Pretty much going on and off afk as well..
So I may come back periodically...  And possibly leave again.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I have to interrupt this beautiful whatever's happening to bring an important message to the people of the basement
> View attachment 301272


Josuke is a prophet


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I have to interrupt this beautiful whatever's happening to bring an important message to the people of the basement
> View attachment 301272


@Enxssi


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

i hope i dont anger anyone if i win that art raffle because im going to get her to do a pulp fiction scene


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You know what else the future is?


....Inkopolis?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You know what else the future is?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 301273


poggers fish


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Mr. Blue Sky is stuck on repeat when I have hundreds of songs in my queue


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 301273


_*What is that **abomination**?*_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....Inkopolis?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*What is that **abomination**?*_


The future fish bird


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Mr. Blue Sky is stuck on repeat when I have hundreds of songs in my queue


unfortunate, turn to stone is a better song


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> The future fish bird


.....I don't want to see fish birds


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .....I don't want to see fish birds


They’re cool tho


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Turn to Stone is stuck on repeat when I have hundreds of songs in my queue


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> They’re cool tho


.....You mean terrifying.


----------



## Antonio (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> This is a sad day for exercising...


indeed it is


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .....You mean terrifying.


I’ve seen worse in Evwirt


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 10, 2020)

Wait my queues all bloody dramatic? Always had been.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I have to interrupt this beautiful whatever's happening to bring an important message to the people of the basement
> View attachment 301272


Oh my god


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

I fixed my problem turns out I’m just dumb


----------



## Antonio (Aug 10, 2020)

I've been listening to Destiny's Child lately. The 90s was ok.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Oh my god


Yes


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ve seen worse in Evwirt


....Like.... what?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....Like.... what?


_I’m not sure if I wanna talk about it_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020

I’ll let ya know half of them are bugs that are too big to be bugs


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> _I’m not sure if I wanna talk about it_


........Oh no.
OH NO.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ........Oh no.
> OH NO.


It’s alright most of the time, especially since it’s winter now.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> _I’m not sure if I wanna talk about it_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020
> 
> I’ll let ya know half of them are bugs that are too big to be bugs


I’m just saying those bugs could make for a good dinner

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020

Wait is Evwirt part of Australia


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

weirdly good photography


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ll let ya know half of them are bugs that are too big to be bugs


Oh... 
So this is like Amphibia.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I’m just saying those bugs could make for a good dinner
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020
> 
> Wait is Evwirt part of Australia






since I’m local to a lot of peeps it could have some roots in Australia


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

Oc picrew- Jayden!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Remember when this was my avatar?


Spoiler


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Don’t die on me thread


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

.....Do you guys think I may have stolen a squid's free will? .....No reason I'm asking.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .....Do you guys think I may have stolen a squid's free will? .....No reason I'm asking.


Mmmmm nah don’t think so


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

Stressed....
Because I have to get used to reality since school is starting soon on 24th, so I may be semi active on some times....


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Mmmmm nah don’t think so


....Hmm.... Yeah, It's probably fine if she's not complaining...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

I just updated my signature because I don’t want my Evwirt advisories to die in a random thread lol


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

It’s bad outside
if i die throw my ashes next to Shigeru’s


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

I'm going to go now... For shooting stars. I should be back.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Worse than before


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

Studying precalculus right now, the beginning is easy for now, I know later will be hard...
I wonder if I should make a basement thread where people can get help with homework or school questions...
But that will be done when school starts..


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb if you die we’re gonna be sad


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Worse than before


The weather?
Oh no


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

THAT WAS LOUD_ER_


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

I noticed lots of us have titles mentioning soap


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I noticed lots of us have titles mentioning soap


I hope that dies 
I don’t want to be remembered as soapkid


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I hope that dies
> I don’t want to be remembered as soapkid


You are remembered as soap kid the same way Josuke is remembered as skeleton boi


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> You are remembered as soap kid the same way Josuke is remembered as skeleton boi


hhhhh might as well eat soap for a living.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hhhhh might as well eat soap for a living.


But you will d i e


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

Eating soap bad


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

IM GONNA DIE

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020

that was super loud omg


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> But you will d i e


I mean
I guess


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

What will I be remembered as?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What will I be remembered as?


The cursed boy
What about me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> The cursed boy
> What about me


Jotaro stan, definitely.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> IM GONNA DIE
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020
> 
> that was super loud omg


This is Kurb during thunderstorms


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> This is Kurb during thunderstorms


Cats do be like that


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

What am I remembered as?
I think I can guess


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What am I remembered as?
> I think I can guess


Splatoon obsessor


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Splatoon obsessor


Right... that.
Woomy.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Cats do be like that


WE CRACKED THE CODE GUYS


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

I am remembered as a mysterious person here


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I am remembered as a mysterious person here


Yes


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

I'm just vibin


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

I need to finish cleanup for my mainland area!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

oh where art thou my game case


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

I'm just... here...


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

hello kids i am back from the shower refreshed and revitalized

what did i miss


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

Precalculus is easy if you know what you are doing


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

I'm just tired.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> hello kids i am back from the shower refreshed and revitalized
> 
> what did i miss


idk nothing much


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Precalculus is easy if you know what you are doing


That also applies to making a fire


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Here are some fun words.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Here are some fun words.
> View attachment 301311


_hem in_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

That definitely wasn't posted by a squid.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> idk nothing much


i see kurb is panicking

so yeah normal basement things


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

Real, rational, irrational, integers, whole numbers....
Lots of terms to remember


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

i never did do precalc


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _hem in_





Yeah, that actually describes what's going on.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

TIL the gal Becky Sloan, who worked on Don't Hug Me I'm Scared, works on Trolli commercials such as this.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 301268
> found a possible future avatar buried here


ok so if i was to switch to this as my avi, what will i do about my siggy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i never did do precalc


I did. It stunk. It dethroned my perfect record of 2 and a half years. _I shudder at calculus _


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> hello kids i am back from the shower refreshed and revitalized
> 
> what did i miss


I just followed an trans support account on insta and forgot my brother and sisters follow me on there, and desperately hoping they didn’t see it

(also dropped a subtle hint that i am non-binary to my younger sister but she didnt get it and just laughed-)


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

_I can't do complicated math._


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I just followed an trans support account on insta and forgot my brother and sisters follow me on there, and desperately hoping they didn’t see it
> 
> (also dropped a subtle hint that i am non-binary to my younger sister but she didnt get it and just laughed-)


as long as they're not dicks you'll be fine

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020

there i go using my power again


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I just followed an trans support account on insta and forgot my brother and sisters follow me on there, and desperately hoping they didn’t see it
> 
> (also dropped a subtle hint that i am non-binary to my younger sister but she didnt get it and just laughed-)


Btw my siblings are all super supportive of lgbt I just don’t want them to find out

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



Seastar said:


> _I can't do complicated math._


_*relatable*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _I can't do complicated math._


I wanted to stick to just a simple statistics course but my major requires math up to calculus sooo...It’s been annoying


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

perhaps this could be my new sig


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

I was in a distinguished math class in 6th grade and it did *NOT* help my (already bad) anxiety 
I didn’t have time to do anything bc I stayed up until midnight doing my math homework :/

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



Lothitine said:


> I was in a distinguished math class in 6th grade and it did *NOT* help my (already bad) anxiety
> I didn’t have time to do anything bc I stayed up until midnight doing my math homework :/


also everyone in my class hated me and my only friends were online


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Here are some fun words.
> View attachment 301311


That's not the trap I know


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> That's not the trap I know


no


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> That's not the trap I know


uh oh


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> That's not the trap I know


Ah-


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

it is time to go to the rate my aesthetic thread and get a 2/10


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Traps are cute though.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> it is time to go to the rate my aesthetic thread and get a 2/10


nah its an easy 10/10


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

Pls no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> it is time to go to the rate my aesthetic thread and get a 2/10


*THE FUTURE IS NOW*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> That's not the trap I know


I mean the *verb.*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

what did I just watch


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what did I just watch


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what did I just watch


Huh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Huh


cursed tiktok


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> cursed tiktok


_why are you watching tik tok_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

I should've looked up synonyms for imprison or something.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _why are you watching tik tok_


_it's on reddit_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _it's on reddit_


Oh ok carry on


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> uh oh


what did i miss omg


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Oh ok carry on


would you like to witness what I saw


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

Math is making me tired...
I already studied for an hour, but I may have to add 30 minutes so when school starts I won’t be struggling that much...
Also I’m studying it in CK-12 if anyone’s curious


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what did i miss omg


Milky being Milky


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what did i miss omg


check discord


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> would you like to witness what I saw


no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no


ok

if anyone else is interested, though, because I don't want to suffer alone:


Spoiler: no






Spoiler: are you sure





__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/TikTokCringe/comments/i5ssbv


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

The new chapter i’m on in math is so confusing...
I understand exponents, but now it’s  the harder version of it...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ok
> 
> if anyone else is interested, though, because I don't want to suffer alone:
> 
> ...


Is.... he... okay?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ok
> 
> if anyone else is interested, though, because I don't want to suffer alone:
> 
> ...



it alright.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> check discord


i’m scared to


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i’m scared to


if you want context you will come


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> if you want context you will come


i checked 
you better find the context


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Welp...mainland Evwirt is pretty much barren. It’s a snowflake hunters paradise tho


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

hi


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

My house is coming together though...
Although it needs some flowers and furnishings since it’s empty atm.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

aloha


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

Hi am doing precalculus and going on and off here


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> That's not the trap I know


No


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hi


Hai!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

I'm being driven crazy by my Nintendo Switch right now.
Also going through a mental crisis with a trapped Inkling.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 301312
> Yeah, that actually describes what's going on.


what happened here
why are we doing an english lesson


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

Uh idk.
I think I‘m temporarily losing brain cells


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what happened here
> why are we doing an english lesson


......Everything is fiiiine. That's just a description of Ribbon.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ......Everything is fiiiine. That's just a description of Ribbon.


WHAT DID I MISS


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm being driven crazy by my Nintendo Switch right now.
> Also going through a mental crisis with a trapped Inkling.


Hehehe I know what it feels like to be trapped

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 301321


Don’t. Touch. It.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



Seastar said:


> ......Everything is fiiiine. That's just a description of Ribbon.


Oy tell ribbon I have condolences


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> WHAT DID I MISS


Nothing. She's been trapped all day.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Nothing. She's been trapped all day.


IN WHAT


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

Ribbon is trapped?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 301321


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 301321


NOT ONLY IS IT A WEIRD SHAPE 

IT'S DISGUSTING


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> IN WHAT


.....I don't know why you want me to answer that.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> NOT ONLY IS IT A WEIRD SHAPE
> 
> IT'S DISGUSTING


Reminds me of soda egg JELL-O


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> NOT ONLY IS IT A WEIRD SHAPE
> 
> IT'S DISGUSTING


its different


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .....I don't know why you want me to answer that.


BECAUSE
I NEED TO KNOW


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

Zero calorie/diet things are d i s g u s t a n g


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Zero calorie/diet things are d i s g u s t a n g


this is true


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> this is true


good now inform the rest


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

this entire chat rn:


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> this entire chat rn:


yum


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> good now inform the rest


I don’t drink anything diet/zero calorie either


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> BECAUSE
> I NEED TO KNOW


....No you don't.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....No you don't.


yes i DO


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t drink anything diet/zero calorie either


It's really gross tasting


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> yes i DO


Uh.... ink?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> this entire chat rn:


oh my goodness thank you


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

Uhhh don't do it?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh my goodness thank you


frog man says cease


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Uhhh don't do it?


but why


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> but why


So I can instead


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh.... ink?


I’m trapped either in the forest or as a deer. Fun times for both of us.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> frog man says cease


I'm king of the frogs


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

I accidentally tasted sulfur soap
It was sweet


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> frog man says cease






use this thing enxssi made for ur sig


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> So I can instead


there's enough to go around


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

Also are we still talking about soap or something else


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m trapped either in the forest or as a deer. Fun times for both of us.


.....It's my ink.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Also are we still talking about soap or something else


no idea it keeps getting brought up


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

I just need soap for washing if I smell that bad to y’all


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

I feel so @__@ right now


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .....It's my ink.


so you are trapped in your ink
WRITE THAT D O W N


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .....It's my ink.


Do ya think there’s a way to separate the two of ya?


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

Gene editing?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> so you are trapped in your ink
> WRITE THAT D O W N


....Uhhhh it makes no sense when you say it that way...


Your Local Wild Child said:


> Do ya think there’s a way to separate the two of ya?


I have no idea... Kinda gave up on that a long time ago...


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 301324
> use this thing enxssi made for ur sig


idk


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> there's enough to go around


mk pass me the lemon soap


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> idk


what did you do to your sig


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> idk


Nice signature quote.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what did you do to your sig


its a placeholder while i think of something good to put there


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

If anyone has a lavender scented candle I'll take that too, maybe even some air freshener to use as sauce


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....Uhhhh it makes no sense when you say it that way...
> 
> I have no idea... Kinda gave up on that a long time ago...


Hmm...and you give me flack for not being able to go after UW...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> its a placeholder while i think of something good to put there


"Hot Lego people"

amazing


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

i just need a good signature ok


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> its a placeholder while i think of something good to put there


wait I got a better placeholder


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hmm...and you give me flack for not being able to go after UW...


I... um... I got used to this... .....
Right, that sounds like you too...


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wait I got a better placeholder


show


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> If anyone has a lavender scented candle I'll take that too, maybe even some air freshener to use as sauce


Seriously give me some


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Seriously give me some


I swear those are toxic.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I have no idea... Kinda gave up on that a long time ago...


*laughs in science*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I swear those are toxic.


Did I ever say I cared? Now gib


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

The forest glade based candles don’t smell like the actual forest...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *laughs in science*


Wha....
Please don't be planning something.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> show


hold up
your sig


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

Hot lego people = melted lego people


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wha....
> Please don't be planning something.


I’m not.
I am. It’s very obvious i am.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> show






promote the king
I did this with my mouse on a plane


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 301326
> promote the king
> I did this with my mouse on a plane


Okay then


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

ill think of something


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’m not.
> I am. It’s very obvious i am.


Hhhhhhhhhh
Don't panic... don't panic...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 301326
> promote the king
> I did this with my mouse on a plane


The Evwirtian frog king is aight. It’s a shame I’m a murder deer in his kingdom.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> ill think of something


promote the king


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Hot lego people = melted lego people


Yeah but melted LEGO people=sexy LEGO people because now they have curves


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> promote the king


does anyone have a screencap of "jotaro falls into a frozen lake and drowns"

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



Theoneandonlymegan said:


> Yeah but melted LEGO people=sexy LEGO people because now they have curves


do not start with sexy lego people around frog slime


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Theoneandonlymegan said:


> Yeah but melted LEGO people=sexy LEGO people because now they have curves


no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

Theoneandonlymegan said:


> Yeah but melted LEGO people=sexy LEGO people because now they have curves


O.O


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Theoneandonlymegan said:


> Yeah but melted LEGO people=sexy LEGO people because now they have curves


Oh no.


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

Hot lego people more like melted lego puddle


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Accountant cat is so stressed about Evwirt that he’s making an ironwood cart


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 301327
> Accountant cat is so stressed about Evwirt that he’s making an ironwood cart


my raymond literally only crafts gold things.

its not even funny


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Theoneandonlymegan said:


> Yeah but melted LEGO people=sexy LEGO people because now they have curves


Can you not I thought you weren’t as cursed as us yet


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Can you not I thought you weren’t as cursed as us yet


Looks like she is


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

I'm totally cursed.


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

I wonder what happens if uw has an account here


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

If UW had kids with a ninjago ninja their child would be unstoppable


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

I'd say I'm still blessed and Josuke says the same


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

I'm definitely cursed


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

i am me


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> If UW had kids with a ninjago ninja their child would be unstoppable


I don’t want to think of UW having a dating life.


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Can you not I thought you weren’t as cursed as us yet


Sorry about that but I don’t have many regrets


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Okay, I'm going to go now... because there's dinner.
I'll be back! woomy...


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i am me


Good job I’m proud of you


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Theoneandonlymegan said:


> Good job I’m proud of you


 ty


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Theoneandonlymegan said:


> Sorry about that but I don’t have many regrets


You’re becoming one of us


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Guess who just broke two glasses at once


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Guess who just broke two glasses at once


How exactly???


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Guess who just broke two glasses at once


Oy our drinking glasses always break in the same way


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Theoneandonlymegan said:


> How exactly???


I tried to put it in the cupboard
One was inside the other
It fell and shattered
It almost hit my foot too, which was fun


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I tried to put it in the cupboard
> One was inside the other
> It fell and shattered
> It almost hit my foot too, which was fun


Ouch


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

Ouch

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020

I’m so dizzy....
I think I should take a break from math for today...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Ouch
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020
> 
> ...


Yea you don’t want to overdo schoolwork


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> this entire chat rn:


Just saw this why are they still eating soap I’m gonna @ *him*


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

I almost studied for 3 hours...
I guess I’ll stop and besides school hasn’t started and that was just pre study


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Just overclocked a Volkswagen Beetle to go 200mph+
I need help


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Just overclocked a Volkswagen Beetle to go 200mph+
> I need help


Y’all’s better be nice to the wildlife


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

I'm baaaaaack. Woomy...


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

i shall bless you all with this photo


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Hehehe the generic soda we get in my store is extremely fitting to my OC


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

I have a question for @Lothitine


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I have a question for @Lothitine


ask away!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> ask away!


Da heck kind of pride flag is in your pfp?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Da heck kind of pride flag is in your pfp?


It’s the non-binary flag lmao


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all’s better be nice to the wildlife


i will not


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> It’s the non-binary flag lmao


Oh- okay cool. There's too many flags I can't keep up.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i will not


Step on metal barefoot


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i will not


That’s mean ):<


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Step on metal barefoot


210mph


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i will not


_*Be nice to the wildlife*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Step on metal barefoot


That’s not something I would wish on someone


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*Be nice to the wildlife*_


no <3


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> no <3


*Yes.*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Once I’m done with my popcorn imma go snowflake hunting


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

think im heading off for the night, have to be up early again tomorrow, gn everyone


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> think im heading off for the night, have to be up early again tomorrow, gn everyone


gn man


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> think im heading off for the night, have to be up early again tomorrow, gn everyone


Good night!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Good night...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

So...does anyone wanna know what I like in salads?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> So...does anyone wanna know what I like in salads?


yeah


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> So...does anyone wanna know what I like in salads?


I don't even like salad...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *Yes.*


N o.
A 9.1 speed Volkswagen needs to do something at 2am in the mornin


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> So...does anyone wanna know what I like in salads?


Bbq sauce


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> N o.
> A 9.1 speed Volkswagen needs to do something at 2am in the mornin


It's a car. It doesn't have to do anything.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't even like salad...


That lowered our friendship status


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> That lowered our friendship status


Really?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

I like dried cranberries, candied almonds and feta cheese in a basic salad


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> N o.
> A 9.1 speed Volkswagen needs to do something at 2am in the mornin


*2am in the morning? You literally just said 2 in the morning in the morning*


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Really?


don’t worry I don’t like salad either


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> N o.
> A 9.1 speed Volkswagen needs to do something at 2am in the mornin


I’m sure it can find better things than mowing down deer


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Really?


No. I really just love salad a lot.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No. I really just love salad a lot.


Well, that's fine. Salad is healthy...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I like dried cranberries, candied almonds and feta cheese in a basic salad


I love dried cranberries. I put a bunch of junk in my salad.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



Seastar said:


> Well, that's fine. Salad is healthy...


Not the way I make it-


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I love dried cranberries. I put a bunch of junk in my salad.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020
> 
> ...


Oh.... and I felt bad for not eating healthy...


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Ok but


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Ok but


What... is that?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Ok but


that's one of my favorite videos haha


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

uh


Enxssi said:


> Ok but


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What... is that?


It’s how to make a salad


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

How about not that salad


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

moku’s asleep


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

I hate salad


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m sure it can find better things than mowing down deer


Nothing is better than that
Vris needs their venision


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 301391
> moku’s asleep


awww that’s so cute!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 301391
> moku’s asleep


game title plz


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Nothing is better than that
> Vris needs their venision


_*Do not cook the deer child.*_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> game title plz


Moku is my tamagotchi


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Nothing is better than that
> Vris needs their venision


No no Vris can find venison somewhere else


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

Salad is healthy

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020

Salad is healthy


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Salad is healthy
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020
> 
> Salad is healthy


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I hate salad


that succs Jotaro loves salad

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> that succs Jotaro loves salad
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020


@ProbablyNotJosuke you watch JJBA, is this canon?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> @ProbablyNotJosuke you watch JJBA, is this canon?


I thought Milky watches it too.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I thought Milky watches it too.


Haha what-


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> that succs Jotaro loves salad
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020


I still don't like salad :c
I try to but it's just not good


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

I just saw Erik observing one of my deer scares


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I thought Milky watches it too.


probabl, but if she does, she could be lying as much as she wants right now! I mean, ive never watched jjba...


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

This internet is making me double post


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> probabl, but if she does, she could be lying as much as she wants right now! I mean, ive never watched jjba...


I havent either but I want to so bad


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I still don't like salad :c
> I try to but it's just not good


It's good lettuce. Good non devil lettuce. I'll make good salads you'll love mine


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

.....Does anyone know how to calm down a squid having panic attacks?


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

Make a squid stress eat on their favorite meal


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .....Does anyone know how to calm down a squid having panic attacks?


Calamari inkantation??


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> It's good lettuce. Good non devil lettuce. I'll make good salads you'll love mine


My problem is probably the fact I don't put anything on my salads besides like lettuce and one other thing I forgot but it's another vegetable


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

ummmmmm, by telling them they’re gonna be ok??


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .....Does anyone know how to calm down a squid having panic attacks?


I sit by my fire when I’m anxious


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

I stress eat when I'm anxious......


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I stress eat when I'm anxious......


Same


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Make a squid stress eat on their favorite meal


.....Not hungry anymore.


Milky star said:


> Calamari inkantation??


....Somehow that sounds like a good idea.


Enxssi said:


> ummmmmm, by telling them they’re gonna be ok??


....Maybe... Though I kinda already tried that.


Your Local Wild Child said:


> I sit by my fire when I’m anxious


Pyrophobic...


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

I think I will nap for a bit...
Tired...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Oh...I find fire somewhat soothing, especially in the winter.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*Do not cook the deer child.*_


I shall cook the deer child


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I shall cook the deer child


_*Don't you dare.*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I shall cook the deer child


Then what
'Cause I think that'd still count as eating human


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I shall cook the deer child


But I’m not even a deer right now


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*Don't you dare.*_


i won’t
i will


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Then what
> 'Cause I think that'd still count as eating human


I DEFINITELY consider it cannibalism


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I DEFINITELY consider it cannibalism


Probably doesn't feel nice to be eaten anyway


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I DEFINITELY consider it cannibalism


it’s probably not cannibalism


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it’s probably not cannibalism


_It's technically a human._


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _It's technically a human._


still gonna run it over


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> still gonna run it over


_It?_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> still gonna run it over


_*I will call the police.*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it’s probably not cannibalism


I looked it up and didn't find anything on this obscure subject
Still probably immoral and will mess with your brain if they still have human DNA or something


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I looked it up and didn't find anything on this obscure subject
> Still probably immoral and will mess with your brain if they still have human DNA or something


......I don't have human DNA. Does that mean I'm seafood?
Ribbon used to be a human, though...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ......I don't have human DNA. Does that mean I'm seafood?
> Ribbon used to be a human, though...


You're still humanoid so it'd be weird imo


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> You're still humanoid so it'd be weird imo


Then I've met some really weird people...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ......I don't have human DNA. Does that mean I'm seafood?
> Ribbon used to be a human, though...


calling the seafood place
namely that place a few blocks down
it’s actually really good. like i ate shrimp there last year and it was gOOD


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> calling the seafood place
> namely that place a few blocks down
> it’s actually really good. like i ate shrimp there last year and it was gOOD


_*You better not be trying to sell me to them.*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> calling the seafood place
> namely that place a few blocks down
> it’s actually really good. like i ate shrimp there last year and it was gOOD


Idk man I heard selling people is illegal


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Idk man I heard selling people is illegal


It is


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*You better not be trying to sell me to them.*_


I mean i think they do serve calamari

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> It is


its a squid mate


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Gimmie popular anime ship


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I mean i think they do serve calamari
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020
> 
> ...


...........We are not cooking Ribbon.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Gimmie popular anime ship


A popular one or a good one


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I mean i think they do serve calamari
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020
> 
> ...


First of all: _it?_
Second of all: she’s sapient so no


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> A popular one or a good one


Which one will get me more reads on wattpad?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> First of all: _it?_
> Second of all: she’s sapient so no


i do what i _want to do_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



Milky star said:


> Which one will get me more reads on wattpad?


bendy x sans
lord i have sinned


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i do what i _want to do_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020
> 
> ...


Y E S


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

.....We are _*not*_ turning Ribbon into calamari.
Plus good luck getting to her anyway...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Which one will get me more reads on wattpad?


Any cursed MHA ship I'm afraid


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .....We are _*not*_ turning Ribbon into calamari.
> Plus good luck getting to her anyway...


we just have to manually separate them somehow

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



Milky star said:


> Y E S


do it and i block you


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Wait...would my human DNA be leftover while I’m a deer? I still object to it on a moral level


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Any cursed MHA ship I'm afraid


I hate mha but reads are needed I crave popularity for the sake of my ocs-


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I hate mha but reads are needed I crave popularity for the sake of my ocs-


pls don’t i am begging and pleading


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I hate mha but reads are needed I crave popularity for the sake of my ocs-


I recommend Mineta x Trashcan or anything other than a human being


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> we just have to manually separate them somehow


.....I won't let you.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

So baku x todoroki x dekuuuu

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020

So baku x todoroki x dekuuuu


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .....I won't let you.


man i just wanna get thus over with and play forza


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

w h  o


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> man i just wanna get thus over with and play forza


Then leave me alone and go play Forza.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Then leave me alone and go play Forza.


not until one of you is calamari and then we can enjoy a perfectly fine dinner at that sushi place even though i dont like sushi


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> not until one of you is calamari and then we can enjoy a perfectly fine dinner at that sushi place even though i dont like sushi


No


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> not until one of you is calamari and then we can enjoy a perfectly fine dinner at that sushi place even though i dont like sushi


Nonononononono.
She's not food.
_She's my friend._


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Nonononononono.
> She's not food.
> _She's my friend._


you’ll take that statement back once you try it


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> you’ll take that statement back once you try it


............................
I would cry.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ............................
> I would cry.


come on it’s good
it’s just slightly different onion rings


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> come on it’s good
> it’s just slightly different onion rings


Seriously ribbons like her best friend


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Seriously ribbons like her best friend


the voice inside her head
is her best friend?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> the voice inside her head
> is her best friend?


You’re the one wanting to separate the two to cook her up


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You’re the one wanting to separate the two to cook her up


yes but why does that matter


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> yes but why does that matter


Don’t eat people


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> come on it’s good
> it’s just slightly different onion rings


Um dude only if you forever want the guilt to haunt you, which is a definite no from me


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Theoneandonlymegan said:


> Um dude only if you forever want the guilt to haunt you, which is a definite no from me


you guys have conscience?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> you guys have conscience?


Yup


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> you guys have conscience?


...........How do you not?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yup


i don’t
anyways ready the comically sized lab vat


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> you guys have conscience?


It may be small but we still have the slight decency enough not to eat people


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

I heard we're cookin- I'm hungry


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I heard we're cookin- I'm hungry


Then get some pasta or something idk


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I heard we're cookin- I'm hungry


Calamari. You up for it?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I heard we're cookin- I'm hungry


Don’t eat the venison or calamari


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Calamari. You up for it?


Yes please! :00


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

I went to shower and I come back to this


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Don’t eat the venison or calamari


Don't control my food intake.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

........I'm getting out of here.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yes please! :00


No don’t eat the calamari (or venison)


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yes please! :00


our food is being a little _uncooperative at the moment_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



Milky star said:


> Don't control my food intake.


take this tranq dart gun and go shoot them. i don’t have time to do this. i gotta ready the grill.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Good luck getting me out of Evwirt now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb will eat sentient beings with a conscience but not soap


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Good luck getting me out of Evwirt now


we’re not cooking deer anymore


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

*super jumps as far away as she can*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> our food is being a little _uncooperative at the moment_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020
> 
> ...


:0 okie! What am I shooting? :3


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *super jumps as far away as she can*


get in the van we gotta _go_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> we’re not cooking deer anymore


But you were contemplating it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> :0 okie! What am I shooting? :3


i think you very well know who to shoot


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb what are you doing now


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Kurb what are you doing now


preparing calamari


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Kurb what are you doing now


Trying to kill and eat Seastar


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i think you very well know who to shoot


No I don't roach boy.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Kurb what are you doing now


He wants to turn Ribbon into calamari...


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> preparing calamari



_oh my *god *kurb_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Kurb what are you doing now


Making sapient surf (and possibly turf)


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No I don't roach boy.


the only squid here


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

hello


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky please don't....
I'm in your signature...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

*pulls out a random squid* :3 We can eat this


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> hello


hi


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> hello


_Help_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> hi


what are you doing


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *pulls out a random squid* :3 We can eat this


Nope i’ve gotta a bounty on that specific squid right there


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> hello


aloha


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *pulls out a random squid* :3 We can eat this


Yes eat the non-inkling squid I’ll even join you


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> what are you doing


dont ask questions freehelium


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

my rupture kurbs windpipe senses were tingling


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb, have this.




It won't fix anything but at least it'll distract you from the innocents.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Unfortunately I have really bad aim. *shoots self with tranquilizer gun* xwx


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> what are you doing


Trying to kill and eat seastar


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Kurb, have this.
> View attachment 301406
> It won't fix anything but at least it'll distract you from the innocents.


kurb then turns into Mark Zuckerberg and goes back to his office


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Unfortunately I have really bad aim. *shoots self with tranquilizer gun* xwx


give me the tranq gun and the van keys i’ve got a squid to kill


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> give me the tranq gun and the van keys i’ve got a squid to kill


I will commit an atrocity Ethan


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> give me the tranq gun and the van keys i’ve got a squid to kill


oi what kind of haircut is that gremlin wearing


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> give me the tranq gun and the van keys i’ve got a squid to kill


shhh i'm sleeping. Besides I ate the darts :3


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I will commit an atrocity Ethan


No atrocities please


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I will commit an atrocity Ethan


Same to you, ..was it Anna?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



Milky star said:


> shhh i'm sleeping. Besides I ate the darts :3


i’ve got more


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Same to you, ..was it Anna?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020
> 
> ...


My name is not Anna


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Same to you, ..was it Anna?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020
> 
> ...


Can I have the darts they're yummy!


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

mark zuc*kurb*erg


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

*super jumps really far and just keeps running/jumping away*


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *super jumps really far and just keeps running/jumping away*


Dodge roll as fast as you can


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Bye bye Ji baby :3


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *super jumps really far and just keeps running/jumping away*


go, you stupid van go
now slowly aim out the window
and take the shot


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> go, you stupid van go
> now slowly aim out the window
> and take the shot


She doesn't speak dumb roach boy-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Nonononono


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> She doesn't speak dumb roach boy-


Why do i still have the name roach boy that was months ago


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

so who is the evil one here

who do I have to game end tonight


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Why do i still have the name roach boy that was months ago


We will never forget


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Why do i still have the name roach boy that was months ago


roach boy is a cool name


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Bye bye Ji baby :3


....Why did you use my nickname here?
*goes back to fleeing*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> so who is the evil one here
> 
> who do I have to game end tonight


Krub


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Now a new idea: Everyone gimmie some of ur tbt so I can have animated avatar :3


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Now a new idea: Everyone gimmie some of ur tbt so I can have animated avatar :3


no


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....Why did you use my nickname here?
> *goes back to fleeing*


Well cause ur ji baby duh. :3


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Now a new idea: Everyone gimmie some of ur tbt so I can have animated avatar :3


but what if I want an animated avatar


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Now a new idea: Everyone gimmie some of ur tbt so I can have animated avatar :3


I've tried that trick
doesn't work


----------



## Kurb (Aug 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....Why did you use my nickname here?
> *goes back to fleeing*


and line it up
and press the trigger.
i think we did it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no


but I'm so closeee


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> so who is the evil one here
> 
> who do I have to game end tonight


No game ending please


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> but I'm so closeee


I want an animated avatar toooooo


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No game ending please


silence, venison


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

*is still jumping away*


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 10, 2020)

A better idea: Give krub tbt so he can actually be krub


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I want an animated avatar toooooo


That's fairr

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> A better idea: Give krub tbt so he can actually be krub


Roach boy*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> silence, venison


im not venison


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

best idea: crowdfund me a username change so I can be either mr krabs or Origami


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *is still jumping away*


i shot you how are you still flying


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

who wants to be named mr krabs


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i shot you how are you still flying


playground rules


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i shot you how are you still flying


You missed.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> who wants to be named mr krabs


the apprentice should never criticize the masters ideas


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> the apprentice should never criticize the masters ideas


fine have a tbt


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> fine have a tbt


you have re earned meme privilege


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> you have re earned meme privilege


sweet what do I do with it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You missed.


i’ll shoot again
and again
and until you’re dead on the pavement i wont stop shooting


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> sweet what do I do with it


you will receive my gold standard memes as I find them on the holy app of discord


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i’ll shoot again
> and again
> and until you’re dead on the pavement i wont stop shooting


Then I'll keep fleeing.
_*You're not taking Ribbon away from me.*_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Then I'll keep fleeing.
> _*You're not taking Ribbon away from me.*_


apology for the wait, diners, but our food is being a little uncooperative.
just a few more shots

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020

on a completely unrelated note
I hate this charging cable


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i’ll shoot again
> and again
> and until you’re dead on the pavement i wont stop shooting


this should be the standard procedure by now but this is... interesting


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> My name is not Anna


I noticed my wholesome "we dont need an explanation" thing is still on my wiki page, that gonna be permanent?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> I noticed my wholesome "we dont need an explanation" thing is still on my wiki page, that gonna be permanent?


idk


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> idk


ok


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

finally got the cable to charge


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> finally got the cable to charge


are you not able to buy a new one


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> are you not able to buy a new one


i am haven’t got around to it


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

I have an idea to try tomorrow, I wonder if you guys will love or hate it. we'll see

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020



Kurb said:


> i am haven’t got around to it


lazy roach


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> I have an idea to try tomorrow, I wonder if you guys will love or hate it. we'll see
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020
> 
> ...


:0 im curious


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

I don't know where I am but I am going to keep running and jumping.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> I have an idea to try tomorrow, I wonder if you guys will love or hate it. we'll see
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020
> 
> ...


what're you planning


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't know where I am but I am going to keep running and jumping.


and i am going to repeatedly shoot you
i’ve shot you sixteen times drop out of the sky already


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> and i am going to repeatedly shoot you
> i’ve shot you sixteen times drop out of the sky already


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> come on it’s good
> it’s just slightly different onion rings


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what're you planning


something


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 301413


incorrect: i don’t have any sort of gun pointed at you
0/10, would not go to this deviantart page again


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> .


reminder this will get deleted


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> something


k thanks for clearing that up


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> and i am going to repeatedly shoot you
> i’ve shot you sixteen times drop out of the sky already


_I'm not letting you cook Ribbon... She would rather stay with me._


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> incorrect: i don’t have any sort of gun pointed at you
> 0/10, would not go to this deviantart page again


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> k thanks for clearing that up


you know I'm good for that


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> reminder this will get deleted


**incoherent frustrated screech**


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 301414


I just now noticed you have a DA gonna go follow


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _I'm not letting you cook Ribbon... She would rather stay with me._


well seafood doesnt really have a choice does it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> well seafood doesnt really have a choice does it


If she’s sapient she does


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

I will post early access content for my plan tomorrow on discord rn


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> If she’s sapient she does


fish are sapient
mate do you not know bio

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> I will post early access content for my plan tomorrow on discord rn


im scared


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

I'm concerned


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> well seafood doesnt really have a choice does it


_She will stay with me._


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> fish are sapient
> mate do you not know bio
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020
> ...


Fish are sentient not sapient


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _She will stay with me._





Kurb said:


> well seafood doesnt really have a choice does it


NOT AN EMPTY MESSAGE


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm concerned


that's it
that's the tagline for this thread

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020

oh no why'd I hear a discord notif


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> .


*HAH EMPTY MESSAGE ITS GONNA GET DELETED GET PRANKD*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> that's it
> that's the tagline for this thread
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020
> ...


:00 I did it.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> that's it
> that's the tagline for this thread
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020
> ...




	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020

****


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

_No, Kurb. She will stay with me and you can't stop me._


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

okkrub I fixed it


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _No, Kurb. She will stay with me and you can't stop me._


It’s like the anime boss fight


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _No, Kurb. She will stay with me and you can't stop me._


It‘s not like you have a gun or anything


Lothitine said:


> It’s like the anime boss fight


also yeah


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> It‘s not like you have a gun or anything
> 
> also yeah


Can someone confiscate Kurb’s guns?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

@Kurb put on deodorant


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Can someone confiscate Kurb’s guns?


Its no use he has all of them


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> @Kurb put on deodorant


Why do you say that jesus


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> It‘s not like you have a gun or anything


_*I'm still here after all those other guns and things you used.*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Why do you say that jesus


I've been told you stink


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*I'm still here after all those other guns and things you used.*_


maybe blunt force trauma will remedy that


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> @Kurb put on deodorant


frog straight up said you stink


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Its no use he has all of them


Oh no


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> maybe blunt force trauma will remedy that


*flees faster*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *flees faster*


*gets in van, starts it up, floors it*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Do I need deodorant?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Do I need deodorant?


Take your popcorn, and sit on the sidelines.
Also probably take this deodorant


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Do I need deodorant?


idk I can't smell you


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Do I need deodorant?


no it would probably be evil-forest-cursed deodorant anyways


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Jesus wants Kurb to put on deodorant


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *gets in van, starts it up, floors it*


haha I put spikes on the road


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> no it would probably be evil-forest-cursed deodorant anyways


Ooh you’re right I might get stuck as a deer and I’d hate that


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> haha I put spikes on the road
> View attachment 301418


aha i can drive around them


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Keep... running... do it for Ribbon...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Keep... running... do it for Ribbon...


Resistance is futile, mate.
Gonna get the calamari, innit?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> aha i can drive around them






haha I put oil on the street


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 301422
> haha I put oil on the street


haha i can do off road


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Man Kurb y’all put the word van on your van


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Man Kurb y’all put the word van on your van


ok but great value a team van


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Resistance is futile, mate.
> Gonna get the calamari, innit?


No. _*This is about my best friend.*_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ooh you’re right I might get stuck as a deer and I’d hate that


im imagining you as a deer with a monotone face typing this on your computer


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> No. _*This is about my best friend.*_


the country of australia is going to shoot your back with a dart, matey


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> haha i can do off road





haha I put bombs in the grass


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Man Kurb y’all put the word van on your van


idk why but I thought of Diary of a WImpy Kid


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 301423
> haha I put bombs in the grass


haha i cn drive around  them


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> the country of australia is going to shoot your back with a dart, matey


_No, they're not._


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> haha i cn drive around  them


okay but what if we clotheslined your van


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> im imagining you as a deer with a monotone face typing this on your computer


((Oy, I’m on a phone))
... I’m already a deer. I can’t be my normal self out of Evwirt


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

oops my phones about to die
night night cuties


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> okay but what if we clotheslined your van


ok but what if i switch to another car

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020



Seastar said:


> _No, they're not._


well i am and it’s going to have your face on the concrete


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ((Oy, I’m on a phone))
> ... I’m already a deer. I can’t be my normal self out of Evwirt


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ok but what if i switch to another car
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020
> 
> ...


WHY DO YOU HAVE SO MANY CARS


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ok but what if i switch to another car
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020
> 
> ...


ok but what if we clotheslined your head


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> WHY DO YOU HAVE SO MANY CARS


FORZA, MAN

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ok but what if we clotheslined your head


guess what that won’t happen


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> well i am and it’s going to have your face on the concrete


_*No. I'm getting out of here and that's final.*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> FORZA, MAN
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020
> 
> ...


how so


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 301424


No I’m cursed(? Those arms look creepy) with deer hooves


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

I'm back


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> how so


ill run
and then ill run
and then ill shoot you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No I’m cursed(? Those arms look creepy) with deer hooves


that's all I can find on such short notice


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

temporary though will be on and off


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ill run
> and then ill run
> and then ill shoot you


kurb what if it's like temple run and your head comes clean off


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I'm back


QUICK SEASTAR IS BEING ATTACKED WE NEED TO STOP KURB (again) FROM KILLING HER


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> QUICK SEASTAR IS BEING ATTACKED WE NEED TO STOP KURB (again) FROM KILLING HER


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> QUICK SEASTAR IS BEING ATTACKED WE NEED TO STOP KURB (again) FROM KILLING HER


KURB, LOOK! A DEER!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> KURB, LOOK! A DEER!


no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> no


YES


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> YES


noo


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

_I will not stop running away until Ribbon is safe._


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> noo


There’s a deer right here


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> There’s a deer right here


n o

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020



Seastar said:


> _I will not stop running away until Ribbon is safe._


mate you’re up against a car thats gonna be a run you can’t make


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> n o
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020
> 
> ...






Look Kurb, a deer! Go shoot it!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> n o
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020
> 
> ...


Look at the M U R D E R F A W N


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 301427
> Look Kurb, a deer! Go shoot it!


what the ever loving


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> mate you’re up against a car thats gonna be a run you can’t make


I can super jump. Plus this has been going on for a while.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I can super jump. Plus this has been going on for a while.


just stop so i can shoot you and go play forza


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> just stop so i can shoot you and go play forza


No!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb is the type to kill Santa to use the elves for his evil-doing but then also kill the reindeer.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Kurb is the type to kill Santa to use the elves for his evil-doing but then also kill the reindeer.


i’d do that


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

kurb is a *****


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Santa doesn’t use murder deer


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i’d do that


put me on the nice list when you do


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> kurb is a *****


bruh why does this entire thread hate me
i’ll leave for a day and see how y’all like that


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> bruh why does this entire thread hate me
> i’ll leave for a day and see how y’all like that


kurb I don’t hate you


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> kurb I don’t hate you


i’m still gonna do that


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i’m still gonna do that


kurb no ;(


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i’m still gonna do that


kurb you'll miss out on the memes


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> kurb no ;(


i gotta teach em a lesson


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i gotta teach em a lesson


kurb pls


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> just stop so i can shoot you and go play forza


You can play Forza without killing me, you know.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> bruh why does this entire thread hate me
> i’ll leave for a day and see how y’all like that


kurb is a lemon


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You can play Forza without killing me, you know.


It’s a both or neither situation.
Either i serve calamari to the patient diners or i go to sleep


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

i squirted a lemon into my eye once


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> kurb is a lemon


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

don’t go kurb I will miss you and you will not like that
it wouldn’t be very cash money of you


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i’m still gonna do that


Pls don't :c


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> It’s a both or neither situation.
> Either i serve calamari to the patient diners or i go to sleep


Who even wants to eat that calamari


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

What is happening


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> don’t go kurb I will miss you and you will not like that
> it wouldn’t be very cash money of you


i gotta teach them a lesson tho


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i gotta teach them a lesson tho


think of all the memes you’ll miss


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i gotta teach them a lesson tho


:c


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Pls don't :c


you say as you love react my posts lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Who even wants to eat that calamari


I like calamari
Not cannibalistic calamari, though.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> It’s a both or neither situation.
> Either i serve calamari to the patient diners or i go to sleep


Hhhhhhh
I'm going home...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> think of all the memes you’ll miss


discord dms


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> you say as you love react my posts lol


_*shut ajavqcqhqh*_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hhhhhhh
> I'm going home...


*click*
yeah sure turn your back on me i’m sure it’ll be fine


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> discord dms


kurb knows where dey at


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> discord dms


_kurb please_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *click*
> yeah sure turn your back on me i’m sure it’ll be fine


I'm still fleeing.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _kurb please_


i’m doing it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb is like Buford in Phineas and Ferb
Don't go


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i’m doing it


Nooooo


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i’m doing it


kurb


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

I know where kurby is he will be ok


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm still fleeing.


yes but fleeing with your back to me which i can very easily take advantage of
*bang*
like i just did

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020



Enxssi said:


> kurb


YOU GUYS WANTED THIS


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I like calamari
> Not cannibalistic calamari, though.


Same


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> yes but fleeing with your back to me which i can very easily take advantage of
> *bang*
> like i just did
> 
> ...


I NEVER WANTED IT. YOURE MY FRIEND KURB


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> yes but fleeing with your back to me which i can very easily take advantage of
> *bang*
> like i just did
> 
> ...


no we didn't just stop being so violent
We still love you krub


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb you're the Buford to our 104 days don't goooo


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

1


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Kurb you're the Buford to our 104 days don't goooo


the what


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Kurb you're the Buford to our 104 days don't goooo


ok i won’t
but call me a lemon again and i swear


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> yes but fleeing with your back to me which i can very easily take advantage of
> *bang*
> like i just did


...You've been doing this for an hour. I'm still fleeing.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Kurb you're the Buford to our 104 days don't goooo


just realised it’s a phineas and ferb reference h


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> 1
> 
> the what
> 
> ...


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

thank you kurb


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> 1
> 
> the what
> 
> ...


oi I didn't call you a lemon
And you heard me
Buford


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


>


NO-


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ...You've been doing this for an hour. I'm still fleeing.


an hour trying to serve calamari for the people patiently waiting
anyway i’m not gonna play forza until you’re either 
a) calamari
or
B) seperated from eachother


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> an hour trying to serve calamari for the people patiently waiting
> anyway i’m not gonna play forza until you’re either
> a) calamari
> or
> B) seperated from eachother


Isn't B the same thing as A? Based on what you said earlier...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Isn't B the same thing as A? Based on what you said earlier...


doing both then!


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

What


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurbford is a double-edged sword


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What


Over my dead body i’ll turn on RCS


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

the lemon hath ripened


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> doing both then!


...No. I won't let you.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ...No. I won't let you.


ok so give me three things you’re gonna do to stop me


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> the lemon hath ripened


You are not on thin ice


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> the lemon hath ripened


I am now accepting the title lemon with open arms


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

Lemon


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> You are on thin ice


Helium on Ice
Buy tickets now!


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Helium on Ice
> Buy tickets now!


no not like that anime no


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ok so give me three things you’re gonna do to stop me


......Flee.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Helium on Ice
> Buy tickets now!


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I am now accepting the title lemon with open arms


good man


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ......Flee.


two more things


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

Consume lemon
Don't kill the squid


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Yea murder deer are super violent but deer scares work on them


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> no not like that anime no


no like Disney on Ice
but now that you mention it


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> You are on thin ice





Kurb said:


> I am now accepting the title lemon with open arms


nvm


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

Watch kid shows on pbs kids or nick or Disney kids


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> no like Disney on Ice
> but now that you mention it


c e a s e


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> c e a s e


n o
we're gonna make billions


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Gentlemen, synchronize your death watches.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> two more things


...Go home.
...Play games at home.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> c e a s e


But helium, what’s the anime yourE talking about?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ...Go home.
> ...Play games at home.


i can literally do something about all three of those


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 301431
> Gentlemen, synchronize your death watches.


BUY
A NEW
ONE


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

Listen to the worst song in the world


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> BUY
> A NEW
> ONE


s o o n


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i can literally do something about all three of those


....No. I'm going home.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> n o
> we're gonna make billions


you can't


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> you can't


but money
do it for the money


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> you can't


what is the anime helium


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....No. I'm going home.


Hmm...I’d guess the forest is my home now


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....No. I'm going home.


This is the LockPickingLawyer, and today, we’re going to be picking a more traditional lock.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Can someone just put the LockPickingLawyer out of his misery


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> but money
> do it for the money


selling my non existant skills and or bodyfor money


I dont think so


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> This is the LockPickingLawyer, and today, we’re going to be picking a more traditional lock.


....You don't know where I live.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Can someone just put the LockPickingLawyer out of his misery






	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020



Seastar said:


> ....You don't know where I live.


haha funny tracker go 
*sonar noises*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> selling my non existant skills and or bodyfor money
> 
> 
> I dont think so


Skating's not that hard and it'll get us the moola


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> This is the LockPickingLawyer, and today, we’re going to be picking a more traditional lock.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 301432
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020
> 
> ...


sir delete that image


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 301433


I WANT TO SAVE SO BADLY


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

Lock picking lawyer breaks his lock pick


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> haha funny tracker go
> *sonar noises*


I don't think so.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Skating's not that hard and it'll get us the moola


I choose not to be marketable entertainment my talent is free of charge
and skating ain't it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Chowder is weird


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> I choose not to be marketable entertainment my talent is free of charge
> and skating ain't it


Thought I had something going
We could've been entreapneiinres


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

the skating boys anime that ppl wouldn't shut up about a few years ago


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't think so.


ok fine
*ahem*
Attention, all diners. Tonight’s special is being a little uncooperative, and shall be postponed until i see the little bugger again.
Thank you.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Thought I had something going
> We could've been entreapneiinres


entrepreneurs


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

Lock pick go break


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> entrepreneurs


entree pen maneurs


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Lock pick go break


ahah funny spine go crack


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> entree pen maneurs


aunt tre pan nurs


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> aunt tre pan nurs


entreepenaueres


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

....What is so funny about misspelling entrepreneur?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> E


Entraptment


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

What


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....What is so funny about misspelling entrepreneur?


my sense of humor has been messed up


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> my sense of humor has been messed up


Mood.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> @Vrisnem


the mod has a sailor mouth too you seem to forget this lemon


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> the mod has a sailor mouth too you seem to forget this lemon


but not here


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

Entrepreneur


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> but not here


dude he literally refers to himself as some British swear here often


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Entrepreneur


onterprener


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Entrepreneur


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

Hm...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Hm...


title still checks out


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

goodnight.

thing tomorrow

kurb poopy


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> kurb poopy


i wil, comit a felony


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i wil, comit a felony


kurb needs deodorant


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

What


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> kurb needs deodorant


*gunshot*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i wil, comit a felony


No F E L O N I E S


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *gunshot*


you fool I have dodged


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *gunshot*


*laughter*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

What is happening


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you fool I have dodged


at the last second too

playground rules


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What is happening


I don't know anymore.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *gunshot*


Not you too


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

Chaos is happening


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you fool I have dodged


YOU WANT TO PLAY LIKE THAT HUH? WELL I HAVE A...uh...AN UNDODGEABLE GUN!!!11111 no undodgeable bullets though...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

I transformed into a deer again. I guess it’s a nightly thing.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

I am Prince Neveen and Enxssi is the frog hunters
I cannot be stopped


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> YOU WANT TO PLAY LIKE THAT HUH? WELL I HAVE A...uh...AN UNDODGEABLE GUN!!!11111 no undodgeable bullets though...


this takes me back

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I am Prince Neveen and Enxssi is the frog hunters
> I cannot be stopped


who is prince neveen


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

I dodge your undodgeable gun because I ate a power up


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> this takes me back
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020
> 
> ...


Princess and the Frog. Naveen was trying NOT to be a frog tho


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Princess and the Frog. Naveen was trying NOT to be a frog tho


what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Princess and the Frog. Naveen was trying NOT to be a frog tho


Sad
Who doesn't want to be a frog?


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

What if I turned into a clock here


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> what


Disney movie


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I dodge your undodgeable gun because I ate a power up


 i replaced all your power ups with canteloupe


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i replaced all your power ups with canteloupe


Cantaloupe powers me even more


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Sad
> Who doesn't want to be a frog?


I’d rather not thankfully the transformation curse keeps me as a murder deer fawn


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Cantaloupe powers me even more


someone replaced the cantaloupe with an anti-canteloupe


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> someone replaced the cantaloupe with an anti-canteloupe


anti-cantaloupe allows me to bend your gun to your face


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

Someone replace the cantaloupe with lemons


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> anti-cantaloupe allows me to bend your gun to your face


I kmew that would happen so I brought an unbendable gun

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020

Then I shoot you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Too bad everything powers me enough to bend your unbendable gun


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> someone replaced the cantaloupe with an anti-canteloupe


What is happening


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> What is happening


I’m stuck as a deer


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> What is happening


I am Hamilton and Enxssi is Burr


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Too bad everything powers me enough to bend your unbendable gun


Well I put bombs allaround the city and they will detonate your family if you dont sacrifice yourself


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Well I put bombs allaround the city and they will detonate your family if you dont sacrifice yourself


Can you please stop committing felonies you’re becoming as bad as Kurb


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Well I put bombs allaround the city and they will detonate your family if you dont sacrifice yourself


my family is dead
your family is dead
it's just the two of us


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

I don’t even understand whats happening that much


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Can you please stop committing felonies you’re becoming as bad as Kurb


I commit felonies for a reason I’m nothing like krub


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I commit felonies for a reason I’m nothing like krub


he commits felonies to fill his stomach


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> my family is dead
> your family is dead
> it's just the two of us


Well now the school bell rang we have to go back to class


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I commit felonies for a reason I’m nothing like krub


Y’all shouldn’t commit felonies


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Well now the school bell rang we have to go back to class


class is dead
teacher is dead
You mortals have no idea what you're getting yourselves into.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

_*What is happening?*_


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

Idk violence?
Felonies?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*What is happening?*_


Y’all know this but I’ve turned into a deer again


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

Stuff I don’t even understand sometimes


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> class is dead
> teacher is dead
> You mortals have no idea what you're getting yourselves into.



I don’t want to play pretend with you anymore


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*What is happening?*_


Enxssi is the sun and I am the moon


----------



## Chris (Aug 11, 2020)

Guys if you don't stop making empty and one-character posts I will need to start giving out formal warnings.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*What is happening?*_






Idk if this is bannable but it probably shouldn’t be


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Guys if you don't stop making empty and one-character posts I will need to start giving out formal warnings.


@Lothitine


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

What even is that
Cursed pokemon


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

beat me to it


Enxssi said:


> @Lothitine


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Wait this isn’t empty i promise vris em i have a family please


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What even is that
> Cursed pokemon


whom


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

Pikachu ate a human


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Pikachu ate a human


_*Now it's even more cursed.*_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 301437
> Idk if this is bannable but it probably shouldn’t be





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> whom


This is what clock was talking about


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Pikachu ate a human


pikachu's hand reminds me of where this parasite thing replaces the fish's tongue
or the snake in the frog's mouth


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

IT’S CANON


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

orrr that one background character in monster's inc


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> pikachu's hand reminds me of where this parasite thing replaces the fish's tongue
> or the snake in the frog's mouth


Can you not remind me of that cursed picture


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 301440
> IT’S CANON


I remember that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Can you not remind me of that cursed picture


idk thought it was cute


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

More spooky maymays


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Wait fish have tongues


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> idk thought it was cute


Yo no that’s messed up


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

I will go afk for a bit


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yo no that’s messed up


The frog was like : D and the snake was like : D


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

War


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 301442
> War


Why would you send your Eevee to Afghanistan


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> The frog was like : D and the snake was like : D


No the frog was like : Θ and the snake was like (O n O )


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

I need to delete this image off of my phone immediately


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 301443
> I need to delete this image off of my phone immediately


Count Bleck gets the victory royale


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

....Bleck, please stop.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....Bleck, please stop.





He’s coming in a little hot


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No the frog was like : Θ and the snake was like (O n O )


The snake was his backup singer
I need a snake who'll be my backup singer


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

My sides are in orbit around Kerbin at a periapsis of 12,500ft


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 301445
> My sides are in orbit around Kerbin at a periapsis of 12,500ft


sounds like something I'd write when I was 9


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

charge you stupid ipad charge


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 301445
> My sides are in orbit around Kerbin at a periapsis of 12,500ft


Lilpunckin was scared for her life and you were laughing


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Life is pain


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

everyone go to sleep I need to post something


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> everyone go to sleep I need to post something


It’s almost murder deer bedtime but I need to stay up longer


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s almost murder deer bedtime but I need to stay up longer


but I need to post something in the OOCC thread


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 301446
> Life is pain


BUY—


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> BUY—


I CANT WITHOUT SOMETHING TO BUY IT WITH


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I CANT WITHOUT SOMETHING TO BUY IT WITH


WHAT
WHY


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> WHAT
> WHY


is not charging at all


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> but I need to post something in the OOCC thread


You can post it now


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

I GOT IT TO CHARGE


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You can post it now


hmmm ok


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

hhhh I don't remember that scene in Harry Potter


----------



## Chris (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 301442
> War


How could you?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> How could you?


because the draft


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> because the draft


He was a child


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> He was a child


That happened in 1948


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> That happened in 1948


Kurb why


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Kurb why


THAT HAPPENED OK


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> THAT HAPPENED OK





This is what you did


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 301449
> This is what you did


He was so young


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> He was so young


I’m concerned


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’m concerned


What? He was a fellow wild child.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What? He was a fellow wild child.


WHAT HAVE YOU DONE


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

Meow


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Meow


NO


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> WHAT HAVE YOU DONE


What have YOU done


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What have YOU done


sent seastar to purgatory numerous times


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> NO


Oh shush you know you like me. :3


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> sent seastar to purgatory numerous times


.......Hello, I'm red now.


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

60 new pages? Seriously? :')

Good morning


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh shush you know you like me. :3


I’M UNDERAGE


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .......Hello, I'm red now.



Ooh that's a good colour


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .......Hello, I'm red now.


blood red


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’M UNDERAGE


No you're not :3


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No you're not :3


Milky no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Mick said:


> 60 new pages? Seriously? :')
> 
> Good morning


It’s almost bedtime for me. So sorry you had to see me like this; I took a step too far out of Evwirt


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .......Hello, I'm red now.


Ketchup red!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Milky no


Huh? I can't befriend the roach-


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> blood red


No.


Milky star said:


> Ketchup red!


Yes.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> No.
> 
> Yes.


So, ketchup over mayo, I see? tsk tsk


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> So, ketchup over mayo, I see? tsk tsk


MAYO BAD


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> MAYO BAD


WELL THAT'S IRONIC


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> So, ketchup over mayo, I see? tsk tsk


I actually don't like either of them.


----------



## Chris (Aug 11, 2020)

Mick said:


> 60 new pages? Seriously? :')
> 
> Good morning


Morning. I would suggest closing your browser.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> WELL THAT'S IRONIC


MAYONNAISE GOOD 
MAYO BAD


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> MAYONNAISE GOOD
> MAYO BAD


MAYO IS SHORT FOR MAYONNAISE NO DENYING WHAT YOU SAID


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Morning. I would suggest closing your browser.



Is it that bad? Oh no. Let me know when it's safe again


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No you're not :3


I’m calling the police


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Mick said:


> Is it that bad? Oh no. Let me know when it's safe again


Wait Mick is mayo good


----------



## Chris (Aug 11, 2020)

Mick said:


> Is it that bad? Oh no. Let me know when it's safe again


They have been sacrificing Eevees, so it may never be safe again.


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s almost bedtime for me. So sorry you had to see me like this; I took a step too far out of Evwirt



Like what? I am not reading back 60 pages, I haven't even had breakfast yet


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Mick said:


> Is it that bad? Oh no. Let me know when it's safe again


Well, one bit of ferality is going back to the woods. Goodnight!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020



Mick said:


> Like what? I am not reading back 60 pages, I haven't even had breakfast yet


I’ve turned into a murder deer again. I need to sleep it off.


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

I’m back


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wait Mick is mayo good



No.



Vrisnem said:


> They have been sacrificing Eevees, so it may never be safe again.



Time to lock the thread I suppose  



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Well, one bit of ferality is going back to the woods. Goodnight!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020
> 
> ...



Good night, then! See you later today. ;D


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 301445
> My sides are in orbit around Kerbin at a periapsis of 12,500ft


This happened.


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

When did Pokémon get abused by being sent to war or death


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

Mayo is nasty..


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

I only like miracle whip


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

hhhh mayo goood I'd eat it by the spoonful


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hhhh mayo goood I'd eat it by the spoonful


That's why yall lost splatfest


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> THIS


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 301457


Enx do you like mayo

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020



Milky star said:


> That's why yall lost splatfest


how dare you we were all just 
uh
making sandwiches so we couldn't make it


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Enx do you like mayo


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 301457


I remember that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


>


Enx
Enx please


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Enx
> Enx please




	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020



Kurb said:


> I remember that


mayonaise


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020
> 
> 
> mayonaise


mayonnaise


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> mayo is gross.


ENXSSI I FEEL BETRAYED


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

I like mayo on sandwiches but by itself is a big fat no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I like mayo on sandwiches but by itself is a big fat no


Agreed but I will eat it by itself to show my loyalty


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ENXSSI I FEEL BETRAYED


What? I didn’t support you when you ate soap. What makes you think I would support you eating mayonaise?
No. Mayo is gross. I only eat it on samdwiches. Rarely


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Your home bed was missing or obstructed


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> What? I didn’t support you when you ate soap. What makes you think I would support you eating mayonaise?
> No. Mayo is gross. I only eat it on samdwiches. Rarely


Mayo soap

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020



Kurb said:


> Your home bed was missing or obstructed


kurb go to sleep stop playing minecraft


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Your home bed was missing or obstructed


This post gives me a feeling of dread
what does it mean


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

personality test:
question 1/1: what is my real name


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Krub said:


> Your home bed was missing or obstructed


Wait a fricking second

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020



Kurb said:


> personality test:
> question 1/1: what is my real name


Ethaniel


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> personality test:
> question 1/1: what is my real name


kurbford


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Wait a fricking second
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020
> 
> ...


close


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> close


E
than


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I like mayo on sandwiches but by itself is a big fat no


I like it in my dad's potato salad that's it.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Ethan


fixed it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> fixed it


Yea you seem like an Ethan


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> When did we get deep


idk if you can call this _deep_


----------



## Chris (Aug 11, 2020)

Time out. I'll reopen this later today after I've had time to review it.


----------



## Chris (Aug 11, 2020)

Sexual comments and discussion relating to it have been removed. Let's keep posts PG-13 from here on, thank you.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

Yayyyy


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2020)

Woop. And aye, understood.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Okie dokie let’s make sure that doesn’t happen again


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

*Oh yeah bless Vris I only got two warning points that's a total of 15 *


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

hello


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Oh yeah bless Vris I only got two warning points that's a total of 15 *


Wait how does the warning system work


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Oh yeah bless Vris I only got two warning points that's a total of 15 *


..I have literally 24 warnings/infractions on my record


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wait how does the warning system work


Well you do something bad you get points-
i keep forgetting about the quality post rule which is why I have so many


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Well you do something bad you get points-
> i keep forgetting about the quality post rule which is why I have so many


Ian it one point per warning?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> ..I have literally 24 warnings/infractions on my record


Oh okay cool good to know I'm not the only bad one here that quality post rule gets me aaah

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ian it one point per warning?


Depends on the warning but generally yes. I got two today one for each bad comment I made


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh okay cool good to know I'm not the only bad one here that quality post rule gets me aaah


Yeah I admit I acted bad at some points but yeah agree.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Ciao! I was out for a bit. I guess the deer curse can be broken again (at least for a while).


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

i have 3 points on record but i did get a week ban once im pretty sure so idk how it works unless its changed since 3 years ago


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

Okay now guys no more bad stuff. Only wholesome stuff


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i have 3 points on record but i did get a week ban once im pretty sure so idk how it works unless its changed since 3 years ago


I've had a couple of bans too xD


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

I'll take those two points. I rather that than a ban. I already had two of those


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Okay now guys no more bad stuff. Only wholesome stuff


..I don't feel like posting my breakfast and I doubt it's wholesome and healthy anyways.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> ..I don't feel like posting my breakfast and I doubt it's wholesome and healthy anyways.


Show me da breakfast


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Show me da breakfast


its past dinnertime but basically;

orange juice, sandwich, oat yoghurt and coffee


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> ..I don't feel like posting my breakfast and I doubt it's wholesome and healthy anyways.


Didn’t you bring up a sandwich cake or something? It sounds delicious...I had an egg bacon and cheese McGriddle and some hashbrowns lol


----------



## Chris (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ian it one point per warning?


Points are determined by warning type. In truth though the points currently mean nothing. If that ever changes we will make it public knowledge.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Didn’t you bring up a sandwich cake or something? It sounds delicious...I had an egg bacon and cheese McGriddle and some hashbrowns lol


That's usually a lunch/dinner time meal, and it's not for breakfast. I don't eat bacon but cheese send please


----------



## Antonio (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Points are determined by warning type. In truth though the points currently mean nothing. If that ever changes we will make it public knowledge.


So my 15 points mean _nothing? _

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020



sheilaa said:


> its past dinnertime but basically;
> 
> orange juice, sandwich, oat yoghurt and coffee


Okay sounds yummy I want breakfast but it's 12:24 pm here

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020



Antonio said:


>


Cottagcore


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2020)

the cottagecore is intense xD

also i really need to play spla2n but cba smurfs


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

Wait I only have 14 points


----------



## Chris (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> So my 15 points mean _nothing? _



The points themselves mean nothing. The warnings they are attached to do mean something and are reviewed whenever a new warning is given.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> The points themselves mean nothing. The warnings they are attached to do mean something and are reviewed whenever a new warning is given.


Ooooooh okie cool :3


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Pineapple is eating me


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Okay now guys no more bad stuff. Only wholesome stuff


How’s this


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> How’s thisView attachment 301582


Those look like pale pancakes with raspberry filling


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Those look like pale pancakes with raspberry filling


Idfk but it’s wholesome so


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Or styrofoam with raspberry filling


----------



## Antonio (Aug 11, 2020)

I got like *10 warnings *with only 4 points. 15/14 points sounds like a lot.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

my 3 points and 1 ban still is strange to me lol i thought the more points you would have would lead to a few week bans


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I got like *10 warnings *with only 4 points. 15/14 points sounds like a lot.


yeah idk how many points are (still) there but yeah my total of warnings/infractions given is 24 i think lol

also time for some more aqw farming...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Oy I was in an Internet dead zone


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

How do you view your points?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

wait did i get a warning?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> wait did i get a warning?


If it popped up the next time you loaded bell tree, then I guess. If not, then no.


----------



## Antonio (Aug 11, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> yeah idk how many points are (still) there but yeah my total of warnings/infractions given is 24 i think lol
> 
> also time for some more aqw farming...


I swear I was trying to go through 2020 without any warnings but I literally had 3 this year. ;-;

I had zero warnings in 2019.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> How do you view your points?


on your profile under the warnings section


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Haha one point let’s gooo


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I swear I was trying to go through 2020 without any warnings but I literally had 3 this year. ;-;
> 
> I had zero warnings in 2019.


i hope i wont get any in 2020 but i think my last was.. 2018 honestly idk


----------



## Antonio (Aug 11, 2020)

I swear, whenever I receive a warning, I feel soooo sad. ;-;


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

well now. I have a point to match youguys lmao
I’ll just censor that picture now


----------



## Antonio (Aug 11, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> i hope i wont get any in 2020 but i think my last was.. 2018 honestly idk


SAME before I got the ones in 2020, my last one in 2018.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 301588
> well now. I have a point to match youguys lmao
> I’ll just censor that picture now


One point gang


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Oh yeah bless Vris I only got two warning points that's a total of 15 *


I have 1 :/


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

i got one recently but before that i had none since 2017, probably because i was gone all that time


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> One point gang


And I deleted the photo off my phone- I can’t even censor it now
It’s lost foreverrrrr


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> And I deleted the photo off my phone- I can’t even censor it now
> It’s lost foreverrrrr


Rip


----------



## Antonio (Aug 11, 2020)

I swear, almost everyone must have a warning or something. If the majority don't have warnings, I am going to feel real guility.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 11, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I swear, whenever I receive a warning, I feel soooo sad. ;-;


Me too! It's also kinda annoying how they always come from this NPC called "Resseti"


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Me too! It's also kinda annoying how they always come from this NPC called "Resseti"


Can never escape that guy


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I swear, almost everyone must have a warning or something. If the majority don't have warnings, I am going to feel real guility.


I just got my first warning lol
You’re good


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

does the warning tab only appear when you get a warning because i can't find it


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 11, 2020)

I think I have 4 but 3 were for post low quality (one word posts) and the other was bumping someone else's thread


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 11, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I just got my first warning lol
> You’re good


the only warning i ever got was for bumping someone's thread


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> does the warning tab only appear when you get a warning because i can't find it


Si


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> does the warning tab only appear when you get a warning because i can't find it


I think so


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Si


ok


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2020)

Antonio said:


> SAME before I got the ones in 2020, my last one in 2018.


yeah it was 2018 just double checked..crosses fingers..

also why did i eat so much sandwich cake im dying lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

I have one but I was being my basement self out of basement without realizing it


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 11, 2020)

uh





Your Local Wild Child said:


> I have one but I was being my basement self out of basement without realizing it


oop-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I have one but I was being my basement self out of basement without realizing it


Wait what does that mean


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 11, 2020)

It was kinda annoying how i'd check my notifications in the morning and i'd see a warning. It made me very sad. Most of them were only for post low-quality. The other was bumping another's thread. Nothing bad, though. It still makes me upset when I get one


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

can you get a warning by necroposting? :/


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> can you get a warning by necroposting? :/


Idk that’s why I’m afraid to do so


----------



## Antonio (Aug 11, 2020)

@Enxssi stay pure, my boi.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 11, 2020)

/.0./


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> can you get a warning by necroposting? :/


I've done it accidentally once but nothing happened except a mod came and closed the thread


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wait what does that mean


I posted something at a lower quality than required for surface tbt


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

I just saw one car getting beat up by another car at a junk yard


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I posted something at a lower quality than required for surface tbt


Oh great
surface tbt has more rules


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I posted something at a lower quality than required for surface tbt


ughhh like a 1 word post? That's kinda annoying but there _is _a currency attached to posting sooooooo


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

guys


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 11, 2020)

I think I just have one but it’s because I had issues when I originally joined and accidentally created an alternative account


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 301594
> guys


oi


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 301594
> guys


i got 23 via @Clockwise


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 301594
> guys


Gmornin


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 11, 2020)

That's my usual amount each morning.
One time I forgot to unwatch this thread before i went off for the night and I woke up with 102 notifications


----------



## Antonio (Aug 11, 2020)

Sometimes, they just send you a notification for removal of posts/things. For instance, I made a video only post and it got removed. It was still relevant but it got removed. </3


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

i think clockwise gave me 30 reactions this morning


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i got 23 via @Clockwise


most of mine were from Clockwise


----------



## Antonio (Aug 11, 2020)

I need some reactions, discord me them. <3


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 11, 2020)

/.0./
random ascii art


----------



## Antonio (Aug 11, 2020)

@NekoNostalgic#0001


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 11, 2020)

UwU
someone hewp me pwease


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I need some reactions, discord me them. <3


some what


----------



## Antonio (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> some what


reactions obv


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

I just ate a peice of my napkin why is there no plate


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I just ate a peice of my napkin why is there no plate


why are you eating unnatural things


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> why are you eating unnatural things


It stuck to my Brittany


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> ughhh like a 1 word post? That's kinda annoying but there _is _a currency attached to posting sooooooo


It was a pic without anything else. I admit I shoulda put what I had in a later post but I’ve learned my lesson and my posts are higher quality in the surface (and down here for the most part) since then


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It was a pic without anything else. I admit I shoulda put what I had in a later post but I’ve learned my lesson and my posts are higher quality in the surface (and down here for the most part) since then


ok


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 11, 2020)

I edited it so the replies won't make sense


----------



## Antonio (Aug 11, 2020)

Waiting for windows 10 v2004 to update


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> View attachment 301596


Why do you send this


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Why do you send this


because memes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> because memes


Fair point


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

I was in an area with bad internet. It got pretty much wrecked by last afternoon’s storm


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I was in an area with bad internet. It got pretty much wrecked by last afternoon’s storm


oh
was that the same storm that hit my area like 2 days ago


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

nothing is ever working right


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 301597
> nothing is ever working right


HAha mood


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> oh
> was that the same storm that hit my area like 2 days ago


Nah I’m Midwest. Y’all know what a derecho is?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Nah I’m Midwest. Y’all know what a derecho is?


no
sadly


----------



## Antonio (Aug 11, 2020)

The sun will come out...*T o m o r r o w.*


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 11, 2020)

m e m e


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> no
> sadly


It’s like a huge _multistate spanning _wall of NASTY severe thunderstorms.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s like a huge _multistate spanning _wall of NASTY severe thunderstorms.


OH GOD
uh


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 11, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> OH GOD
> uh


can u get me some graham crackers plz


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Oof why’s everyone getting hit with storms?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

Wahhhh I took motrin but my head still hurts


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 11, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> can u get me some graham crackers plz


no
go to the pantry yourself


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Wahhhh I took motrin but my head still hurts


**thats what we call ibuprofen btw


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 11, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> no
> go to the pantry yourself


no
im too lazy


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 11, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> no
> im too lazy


no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> **thats what we call ibuprofen btw


Hm maybe it’ll kick in soon?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hm maybe it’ll kick in soon?


UH


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oof why’s everyone getting hit with storms?


I think mine was a hurricane but since I live up north it was more like a tropical storm
anyways, my power went out for 3 days and all my fish died because my tank wasn't filtering


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hm maybe it’ll kick in soon?


It’s been 2 hours so probably not lol


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 11, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> no


g o 
g e t
m e
s o m e
g r a h a m c r a c k e r s


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 11, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> g o
> g e t
> m e
> s o m e
> g r a h a m c r a c k e r s


g o
y o u r s e l f


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> It’s been 2 hours so probably not lol


Oh I’m sorry


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 11, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> g o
> y o u r s e l f


u g h  
f i n e


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> UH


uh oh what did I do


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> uh oh what did I do


/.0.\


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> /.0.\


what


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 11, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> /.0.\


/.0./


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what


i really dunno

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020

uh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

Ovo

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020



Lothitine said:


> How’s thisView attachment 301582


I want the cake


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Ovo
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020
> 
> ...


oh hi


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

Hii


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

I unlocked terraforming today! Too bad that I unlocked it on the same day I’m out all day...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

Awww


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I unlocked terraforming today! Too bad that I unlocked it on the same day I’m out all day...


Congrats!!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> UwU
> someone hewp me pwease


no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Congrats!!


I have started on my main area tho. I’m thinking that the right hand side will be my shopping/recreational area


----------



## Antonio (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I unlocked terraforming today! Too bad that I unlocked it on the same day I’m out all day...


Congrats!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 11, 2020)

Anyone want a cake collectable? It's April 24, 2014


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Anyone want a cake collectable? It's April 24, 2014


i’ll take em


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

My lineup is all plant and plant related lol


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> My lineup is all plant and plant related lol


p l a n t


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> p l a n t


p l a n t


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> p l a n t


where is spycrab on vacation


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> where is spycrab on vacation


he’s taken a more fitting life in Jamaica


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> p l a n t


I am surrounded by P L A N T


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

my stomach is killing me


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> my stomach is killing me


Absolute mood


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

I’m thirsty right now but we’re in absolute traffic cuz all the traffic lights got murdered by the storm up here


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> my stomach is killing me


I can fix that


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I can fix that


oh GOD


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I can fix that


he’s only 21 nooo


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I can fix that


I worry for you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I can fix that


Milky are you ok


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> he’s only 21 nooo


what


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> what


idk i thought you were 21
but anyways

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293101697875824640


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

I was going use medicine to fight the tummy monsters


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I was going use medicine to fight the tummy monsters


Mate, we all know you’re gonna do somethin’ else.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I was going use medicine to fight the tummy monsters


uh no


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

I feel as if though I'm not trusted


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

I didn't get a warning from the situation surprisingly but I have 4 warnings in total


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I feel as if though I'm not trusted


Yeah, ya not, innit?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

My mom wants to take me to the doctor for my headache but she’s scared they’ll COVID test me shgsgsgsgsgag (it apparently hurts a lot)


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I didn't get a warning from the situation surprisingly but I have 4 warnings in total


I have 14 now

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020



Lothitine said:


> My mom wants to take me to the doctor for my headache but she’s scared they’ll COVID test me shgsgsgsgsgag (it apparently hurts a lot)


Covid can eat my shorts


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I didn't get a warning from the situation surprisingly but I have 4 warnings in total


Same here, probably because i was driving a van going 180 in Forza
i also have 4 warnings


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Yeah, ya not, innit?


Huh


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

So I went to use the bathroom and I found one of my cats in the bathroom shelf


https://imgur.com/a/fJ1dtsX

He's so dumb and cute I love him


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

i had my discord avatar as the pride one even after june because
a: i’m lazy
b: pride month good


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

i've been feeling off today


Kurb said:


> Same here, probably because i was driving a van going 180 in Forza
> i also have 4 warnings


why are you always trying to add aussie stuff now btw


----------



## Chris (Aug 11, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> My mom wants to take me to the doctor for my headache but she’s scared they’ll COVID test me shgsgsgsgsgag (it apparently hurts a lot)


Unless it's a long-term problem there isn't anything they can do for a headache except advise you to take painkillers, drink fluids, and avoid screens.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i had my discord avatar as the pride one even after june because
> a: i’m lazy
> b: pride month good


your avatar is fire, literally


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i've been feeling off today
> 
> why are you always trying to add aussie stuff now btw


dont ask


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

820 bells I can almost buy a animated avatar. Please buy my collectibles


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

everyone in here storing their bells in the abd and im just sitting here with an empty one


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> everyone in here storing their bells in the abd and im just sitting here with an empty one


I'm only storing them so I don't spend them.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> everyone in here storing their bells in the abd and im just sitting here with an empty one


I also am poor


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I also am poor


i only have 1 mil


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> i only have 1 mil


Bells or TBT?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Bells or TBT?


bells


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

Buy my collectibles.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020

Do it! Do it!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

OH no
The Elmo’s are back

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020

I mean emos but both are scary


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i’ll take em


will u use it in your lineup


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> OH no
> The Elmo’s are back
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020
> ...


what the actual

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020



BlushingTokki77 said:


> will u use it in your lineup


maybe


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what the actual
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020
> 
> ...


Evanescence is playing in the pizzaria


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> OH no
> The Elmo’s are back
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020
> ...


they've been back for a while lol, or you mean tbt users?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I didn't get a warning from the situation surprisingly but I have 4 warnings in total


same


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> they've been back for a while lol, or you mean tbt users?


I mean evened end is playing when I’m trying to enjoy pizza


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

yeah emo has seen a resurgence 
It’s not a phase, ma!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> OH no
> The Elmo’s are back
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020
> ...


Wdym


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Wdym


Evenecenve 
With pizza
Pizza with a side of emo


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> yeah emo has seen a resurgence
> It’s not a phase, ma!


all my homies listen to emo rap

*save me*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Evenecenve
> With pizza
> Pizza with a side of emo


I don't get it


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what the actual
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020
> 
> ...


its mine but for some reason @OtakuTrash has it
will u pay for it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I don't get it


Bring Me to Life
(Wake me up inside)
Was playing
When I was eating pizza


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> all my homies listen to emo rap
> 
> *save me*


all my homies eminem


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> all my homies eminem


mom spaghetti


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> all my homies eminem


no


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 11, 2020)

If you love this post i'll send you 1 TBT
i feel like being nice


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2020)

blagh sorry for poofing had to lay down a bit since i was too full from dinner ;;


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 11, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> blagh sorry for poofing had to lay down a bit since i was too full from dinner ;;


I'm eyeing your disco egg like 
aaaa it's so prettyyy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

I wonder if the Seattle suitcase problem was solved

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020



BlushingTokki77 said:


> -


Thanks for the tbt!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> I'm eyeing your disco egg like
> aaaa it's so prettyyy




not for sale sorry ;; thanks tho


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 11, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> not for sale sorry ;; thanks tho


I know! Just complimenting you on it


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

i need 1 x 100 tbt


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> I know! Just complimenting you on it


yeah no probs 

also man i love messing with google searches


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

thanks for the tbt
anyways it forza time
might stream it and jackbox l;ater


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2020)

ye tyvm for tbt

i should play some splat or aqw but im feeling tired


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

I'm here now...


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm here now...


Welcome back


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2020)

i need this card


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm here now...


Hi!
Welcome back to 𝖈𝖍𝖆𝖔𝖘


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Y’all’s say that it’s chaos but it seems too quiet


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all’s say that it’s chaos but it seems too quiet


Agreed


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all’s say that it’s chaos but it seems too quiet


Right... it does...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Y’all’s want to find an Evwirtian goose?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all’s want to find an Evwirtian goose?


....Is there a reason?


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all’s want to find an Evwirtian goose?


How exactly do you find one


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2020)

birbs!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Theoneandonlymegan said:


> How exactly do you find one


Just sit by the riverside. One will get angry at you and want to fight eventually


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all’s want to find an Evwirtian goose?


Yes, I love wild goose chases


----------



## Antonio (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Just sit by the riverside. One will get angry at you and want to fight eventually


Not unless I give it bread


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> birbs!


Angry danger birbs


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Not unless I give it bread


I recommend frozen peas


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Not unless I give it bread


 No it will throw the bread back at you and go after you


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 11, 2020)

Hi ppl


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Angry danger birbs


no

birbs

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020

  hiya there


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Hi ppl


Hello welcome back


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

These geese sound dangerous...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> These geese sound dangerous...


They are


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hello welcome back


_omgyoursigthesecondgifissocute_


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2020)

hissss


----------



## Antonio (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No it will throw the bread back at you and go after you


Then I will punt that mother ****er all the way to the other side of the map.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Then I will punt that mother ****er all the way to the other side of the map.


That’s the only way to deal with em I’m afraid


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> They are


I want to pet one


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 11, 2020)

Hi, I'm back and @ohare01 I did it yeah it's big but that's fine


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Hi, I'm back and @ohare01 I did it yeah it's big but that's fine
> View attachment 301631


yare yare dio


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Theoneandonlymegan said:


> I want to pet one


If you value your hands I suggest not


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 11, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Hi, I'm back and @ohare01 I did it yeah it's big but that's fine
> View attachment 301631


why tho


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Hi, I'm back and @ohare01 I did it yeah it's big but that's fine
> View attachment 301631


I love it❤


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 11, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> why tho


I said the first picture to be posted would be my new wallpaper


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I said the first picture to be posted would be my new wallpaper for a day


Yesterday’s was amazing


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yesterday’s was amazing


That felt like days ago


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 11, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I said the first picture to be posted would be my new wallpaper


I should've gotten something


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 11, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I should've gotten something


If you want to I can use it for tommorow


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 11, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> If you want to I can use it for tommorow


I will and your sig is


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Anyone wanna see some beans


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Anyone wanna see some beans


  The deer wants to see EANS


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 11, 2020)

Me and the boys at 3am looking for _*BEANSSSSS 



*_


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Anyone wanna see some beans


I would rather urn the eans


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I would rather 🅱urn the 🅱eans


You have angered the murder deer


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

I don't eat beans...
Maybe except for chocolate.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 11, 2020)

Haha cannons make eans go oom


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Murder deer love eans


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

🅱ean 🅱ime


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Haha cannons make 🅱eans go 🅱oom


The deer will destroy cannons

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 301633
> 🅱ean 🅱ime


It’s ean ock


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 301633
> 🅱ean 🅱ime





Some eanoerant


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

🅱ean 🅱o🅱a


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

.......I actually don't like looking at these.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

I have fallen in love


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .......I actually don't like looking at these.


This
Please stop I'm eating


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Okay how about cute cows


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Okay how about cute cows


Yess


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

sabine is amazing 
and I rlly hope she’s in live action soon
*but I stg if they whitewash her i will FIGHT SOMEONE*

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020

^ and ezra


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Cow #1
On a scale of one to ten, how cute?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 301642
> Cow #1
> On a scale of one to ten, how cute?


~10000000000000000


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 301642
> Cow #1
> On a scale of one to ten, how cute?


15


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 301642
> Cow #1
> On a scale of one to ten, how cute?


100


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Cow #3


----------



## Chris (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 301642
> Cow #1
> On a scale of one to ten, how cute?


I need one.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Cow #2 is on vacation


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 301644
> Cow #3


*I love him*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Aaaand cow #4


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Y’all’s showing ungulates without me! *sad deer noises*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

I’m out of cows how about a baby axolotl


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Here’s a fawn


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I’m out of cows how about a baby axolotl


Yes please


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Child


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Here’s a water deer child (Yesh, murder deer children are smol too but they get big)


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 301653
> Child


Fremb


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 301653
> Child


AJAGQUQHQVWCQH


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 301653
> Child


It certainly is a child


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Triplets


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 301656
> Triplets


GIVE THEM *NOW*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 301656
> Triplets


The children watch


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Aaaand the final lotl


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Aaaand the final lotl
> View attachment 301660


He smol

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 301640
> sabine is amazing
> and I rlly hope she’s in live action soon
> *but I stg if they whitewash her i will FIGHT SOMEONE*
> ...


Yes I am a simp


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Get a load of this simp


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Yes I am a simp


same


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Simp club


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Simp club


*It is no longer the basement  its the simp club*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Simp club


The best club


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

But I’m a feral child


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But I’m a feral child


Wilderness simp


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

_I am so confused right now._


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _I am so confused right now._


Idek


----------



## sigh (Aug 11, 2020)

dwelling


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

lazy said:


> dwelling


Nice user name change :0


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Yeah, it's no longer Mashal's catchphrase, I see.


----------



## sigh (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Nice user name change :0


thanky


Seastar said:


> Yeah, it's no longer Mashal's catchphrase, I see.


yeah  i was surprised lazy wasn't already taken but i picked it bc i'm lazy and i love the lazy villager personality type


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Oh wow hai again I was in an Internet dead zone again


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

I just exist... I guess.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I just exist... I guess.


Don't we all?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Don't we all?


You're right...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

How’d you get that crown?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> How’d you get that crown?


I don't know...
Ribbon said Amiibo but I don't understand her


----------



## Chris (Aug 11, 2020)

@Your Local Wild Child I have Fauna leaving tomorrow if you need her.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

I like your new avatar


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> @Your Local Wild Child I have Fauna leaving tomorrow if you need her.


You know I need more Murder deer! Sadly, all my spaces are filled. Thanks for keeping me in mind though!


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

am i hungry


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 301680
> am i hungry




I’ll do ya one better


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm here now...


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


>


split between hipster and microwave ngl


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

I miss Douglas
Where's a dude to punk you when you need him to


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

I have more


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I have more


thats a nice box


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> thats a nice box


watch the video


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

I got these cronchy gummy worms and they’re pretty aight


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> watch the video


thats a nice box in the video

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020

powerful resolution


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I got these cronchy gummy worms and they’re pretty aight


crunchy gummy worms?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

.....How can something gummy also be crunchy?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

y’all just got rick rolled haa


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .....How can something gummy also be crunchy?


It’s got a shell


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> y’all just got rick rolled haa


  :>


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s got a shell


I think that's called a snail


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s got a shell


So... is it candy-coated then?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s got a shell


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I have more


Beautiful


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 301685


_*Why would anyone do this?*_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*Why would anyone do this?*_


be quiet calamari


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I got these cronchy gummy worms and they’re pretty aight


are y
are you sure theyre gummy


----------



## Antonio (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> So... is it candy-coated then?


Yup

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020



Lothitine said:


> are y
> are you sure theyre gummy


Yesh


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> be quiet calamari


_*Don't call me calamari*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

oh my gosh popsicles made of out spam


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*Don't call me calamari*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

roger has to bring the calamari


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh my gosh popsicles made of out spam





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 301689


_Why does this exist?_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _Why does this exist?_


meat on the go


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> meat on the go


Meat


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Meat


me


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 301685


Why would anyone do this


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Why would anyone do this


nutrients


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Why would anyone do this


A genius on the go would


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 301687


me

speaking of meat the steak im cooking is massive


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> nutrients


No


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Boom new sig


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Plastic is very unhealthy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> No


yes
don't die

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020



Kurb said:


> Boom new sig


Kurb it's 300 pixels


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Boom new sig


Pikachu is making me dizzy...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Pikachu is making me dizzy...


he speen

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yes
> don't die
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020
> ...


I made it 250


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

i still need a signature


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i still need a signature


use the gif i sent u


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> use the gif i sent u


why would i want a matching signature with you


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> why would i want a matching signature with you


sig bros


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> sig bros


we'll see


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> we'll see


k

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> why would i want a matching signature with you


also check discord


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb your sig is too big


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> @Your Local Wild Child I have Fauna leaving tomorrow if you need her.



I am about to get Fauna from someone too! :0 Exciting stuff.

It's a completely new user though so we'll see if this trade goes through... ^^'


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Corn dog


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Corn dog


Shush


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Shush


shush yourself, simp


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

.....I like corn dogs.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Corn dog


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Mick said:


> I am about to get Fauna from someone too! :0 Exciting stuff.
> 
> It's a completely new user though so we'll see if this trade goes through... ^^'


Aw, I couldn’t get Vris’ Fauna cuz my slots are full. I might be on the market for one of the other deer when I move out a non deer, tho


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

"how to get betttr at art"
"just practicce"
""


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

sig is 250 high it isn’t too big


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Aw, I couldn’t get Vris’ Fauna cuz my slots are full. I might be on the market for one of the other deer when I move out a non deer, tho



I would definitely have gone for Vris' Fauna if I had known this earlier. But I am now going to pick up the other one! 

Also I just did a time travel for five hours into the future :0
such a bad boi


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Mick said:


> I would definitely have gone for Vris' Fauna if I had known this earlier. But I am now going to pick up the other one!
> 
> Also I just did a time travel for five hours into the future :0
> such a bad boi


I’ve got four deer at the very least, and my first move out window should be coming up soon


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> shush yourself, simp


No


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> shush yourself, simp


I'm right here


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Posting this and dipping


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

Meow


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Posting this and dipping



Kurb, the bringer of cursed videos


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Meow


*deer noises*


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Kurb, the bringer of cursed videos


my collection makes his youtube videos look blessed


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ve got four deer at the very least, and my first move out window should be coming up soon



It is done, Fauna has been invited o:

4 deer is already pretty good. There aren't that many of them I don't think


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

PogW


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Kurb, the bringer of cursed videos


Okay, but I've seen this before soooooo


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Mick said:


> It is done, Fauna has been invited o:
> 
> 4 deer is already pretty good. There aren't that many of them I don't think


There’s 10 in total. I’d have them all if Fuchsia was peppy but since she isn’t I’m keeping Audie to have a full personality spread


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay, but I've seen this before soooooo


----------



## Chris (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ve got four deer at the very least, and my first move out window should be coming up soon



Don't know who you have already, but for the record I could get you Fauna, Lopez, Diana, Beau, Bam, Deirdre, or Bruce on request.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

a personal favourite


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> There’s 10 in total. I’d have them all if Fuchsia was peppy but since she isn’t I’m keeping Audie to have a full personality spread



Haha, 9 deer - and Audie :')

This person I just traded with now has 1 post and 1 positive feedback. I love it


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> a personal favourite


My favorite movie


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Don't know who you have already, but for the record I could get you Fauna, Lopez, Diana, Beau, Bam, Deirdre, or Bruce on request.


I have Bam, Diana, Erik and Deirdre at the moment, though I’m planning on moving Deirdre out for her actual house.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I have Bam, Diana, Erik and Deirdre at the moment, though I’m planning on moving Deirdre out for her actual house.


Cool! Deirdre is my sisters favorite but I don’t rly like her tbh


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Also nice avatar Vris


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> a personal favourite


I think I saw this once.
My brother finds weird stuff.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> a personal favourite


How and why did I sign up for this site


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> How and why did I sign up for this site


I ask myself this every day


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I think I saw this once.
> My brother finds weird stuff.


guess i’m you’re brother Kappa


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

I'm back and sorry if I spammed the notifications I was backreading when everyone left


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

this dub is a special kind of bad


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> a personal favourite



I remember 7 years ago when I came here for perfect apples and funny looking creatures...

Now it's this


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> guess i’m you’re brother Kappa


Naaaaah. Can't be.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

_*what*_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Mick said:


> I remember 7 years ago when I came here for perfect apples and funny looking creatures...
> 
> Now it's this


Amazing


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Mick said:


> I remember 7 years ago when I came here for perfect apples and funny looking creatures...
> 
> Now it's this


I think I came here to play forum games lol
But nothing here was this chaotic for me back then.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Naaaaah. Can't be.


But..
_What if?_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020



Seastar said:


> I think I came here to play forum games lol
> But nothing here was this chaotic for me back then.


I came here for trading
I left with amazing friends
I didn't leave but you get the point :3


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

yyyyy


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> But..
> _What if?_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020
> ...


*judgejudy music starts playing*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> yyyyy


Same


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

I came here for discussion, but now I'm distracted by the basement which is fine still, but strange.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

My favorite threads used to be Ctrl+V and Word Association.
_Those are boring compared to what I have now._


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

i came here for punchy in new leaf
i left because my friend group was in shambles

i came back for punchy in new horizons
i have not left yet


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

I'm going to do something rash


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Come for Animal Crossing discussion

Stay for insanity


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

I came here for a giant ribbon


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

I know i’ve posted this before but still

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020



Milky star said:


> I came here for a giant ribbon


*laugh track plays*


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

the key in this all for me is punchy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm going to do something rash


_*Haven’t you done enough *_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i came here for punchy in new leaf
> i left because my friend group was in shambles
> 
> i came back for punchy in new horizons
> i have not left yet


don't leave


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

*stabs Kurb with Syringe*   :>

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020

*stabs Kurb with Syringe*   :>


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *stabs Kurb with Syringe*   :>
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020
> 
> *stabs Kurb with Syringe*   :>


Miss this is not allowed on this establishment


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *stabs Kurb with Syringe*   :>
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020
> 
> *stabs Kurb with Syringe*   :>


nice double post there pally


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *stabs Kurb with Syringe*   :>
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020
> 
> *stabs Kurb with Syringe*   :>


in case the first one doesn't work


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

Why the pikachu


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Why the pikachu


I mean why not


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *stabs Kurb with Syringe*   :>
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020
> 
> *stabs Kurb with Syringe*   :>


why


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

:> A light poke


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> :> A light poke


why


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> My favorite threads used to be Ctrl+V and Word Association.
> _Those are boring compared to what I have now._



The "you're banned" thread is my favourite game on here I think


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> :> A light poke


What’s in it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> :> A light poke


Mate i’ve already got my vaccinations


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Mick said:


> The "you're banned" thread is my favourite game on here I think


Mine is this thread


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Why are we stabbing people?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Mate i’ve already got my vaccinations


((I need my Tdap updated in the winter))


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb will die a peaceful death. Rest in peace Roach boy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Mine is this thread


After all the cursed stuff you’ve been through?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> After all the cursed stuff you’ve been through?


*yes*
despite the cursed stuff I love talking to you guys- all of you ;v;


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

_“Good news is, no one died in this car. Probably.“
—Joel, Forza_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Why are we stabbing people?


why* are* we stabbing people?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

what could my favourite thread be


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> why* are* we stabbing people?


Just another day in the basement


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> why* are* we stabbing people?


Yea I have a strict no-stabbing policy


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Kurb will die a peaceful death. Rest in peace Roach boy


_WHAT_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> what could my favourite thread be


The one I'm pulling from your hoodie :>


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

I should've joined last year, but this year is fine


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Kurb will die a peaceful death. Rest in peace Roach boy


Did you just-


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Kurb will die a peaceful death. Rest in peace Roach boy


For personal reasons, you shall now be passing away.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> The one I'm pulling from your hoodie :>


Stay six feet away


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> The one I'm pulling from your hoodie :>


ok thanks


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

*I don't need the chaos emeralds I am the chaos emeralds*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Stay six feet away


I’m the master of social distancing for obvious reasons


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *I don't need the chaos emeralds I am the chaos emeralds*


*What?*


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Mine is this thread



It's an interesting thread, not sure if it counts as a game but yeah it's up there


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *What?*


Sonic reference.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Mick said:


> It's an interesting thread, not sure if it counts as a game but yeah it's up there


The game is to not die


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> For personal reasons, you shall now be passing away.


For personal reasons, No


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

This thread is interesting


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Mick said:


> It's an interesting thread, not sure if it counts as a game but yeah it's up there


The game of chatting


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *What?*



Mate we’re gonna shoot ya till yer dead


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Sonic reference.


I know that


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> The game is to not die


This is better


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> The game is to not die



I thought that was the hunger games thread


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> The game is to not die


Yup. I’m not sure if I’ve won yet or not


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> The game of chatting



The hardest game of all!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

*Admit now that no matter how chaotic I am you'd miss me when i'm gone. uwu*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Mick said:


> I thought that was the hunger games thread


That one is to not die of hunger
This one’s to not die of Kurb


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m the master of social distancing for obvious reasons


god i have the perfect meme for that but i don't want to cause a ****storm


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yup. I’m not sure if I’ve won yet or not


We've all won because we're alive


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Weird answer but ok


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> We've all won because we're alive


But I might’ve been made into venison multiple times


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> god i have the perfect meme for that but i don't want to cause a ****storm


Hey speaking of where’s the thing you were gonna do


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hey speaking of where’s the thing you were gonna do


oh yeah i should try that
ill be back


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Mate we’re gonna shoot ya till yer dead


....That hasn't worked previously.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> god i have the perfect meme for that but i don't want to cause a ****storm


discord it to me


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Mick said:


> I thought that was the hunger games thread


Well that too


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> poggers


guys


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> guys


You’re manipulating words again


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> guys


sent


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But I might’ve been made into venison multiple times


But you're still alive aren't you? You survived


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Krub said:


> krub


krub


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> PogChamp NotLikeThis


GUYSX


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Seastar is cool and I cherish our friendship


Wow Kurb


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

Lyman wants a new catchphrase. Please help


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb x Seastar ♡


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I’m gonna send you to purgatory


you cant say a that


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> But you're still alive aren't you? You survived


And now even the mod wants venison-


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Mick said:


> Lyman wants a new catchphrase. Please help


'maaaaaan'


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

Mick said:


> Lyman wants a new catchphrase. Please help


☆


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Kurb x Seastar ♡


I’ll knock your skull into a piece of toast if you ever say that again


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

What


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Kurb x Seastar ♡


_*No. I am not in love.*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Mayo is good especially by the spoonful


You were saying?
Also I’d totally say that purgatory thing


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

Mick said:


> Lyman wants a new catchphrase. Please help


moisty


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Mick said:


> Lyman wants a new catchphrase. Please help


I say for Foghorn Leghorn charm


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’ll knock your skull into a piece of toast if you ever say that again


*Kurb x Seastar :>*


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I sent my Eevee to war


#krubisoverparty


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> ☆



How do you pronounce that?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*I totally condone beating people’s heads in.*_


She said it herself


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Kurb x Seastar :>*


_*Stop this right now.*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Mick said:


> How do you pronounce that?


*twinkling sounds*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Kurb x Seastar :>*


Milky I think that’s illegal just sayin


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

I can't wait for wave results


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

Mick said:


> How do you pronounce that?


You don't. I just hate catchphrases that spread.With this it'll look cute.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Kurb x Seastar :>*


turn the nuclear keys we need to start humanity over


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Milky I think that’s illegal just sayin


That's not his real age so yeah


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Milky I think that’s illegal just sayin


yea


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You don't. I just hate catchphrases that spread.With this it'll look cute.


I’m going to have my villagers all say “help me” for my finished dream code for thematic purposes


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You don't. I just hate catchphrases that spread.With this it'll look cute.



Yeah but having an entire island going "poggers" is the whole point of setting catchphrases

Isabelle can always make it stop :')


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m going to have my villagers all say “help me” for my finished dream code for thematic purposes





Mick said:


> Yeah but having an entire island going "poggers" is the whole point of setting catchphrases
> 
> Isabelle can always make it stop :')


you two ignoring the elephant in the room


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

Wait is Kurb really a kid? I always thought he was 20 something.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> That's not his real age so yeah


you mean to tell me im not talking to oldest currently living man?

rigged


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Kurb x Seastar :>*


You better stop _*you know what's gonna happen*_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Wait is Kurb really a kid? I always thought he was 20 something.


Write it and i make chernobyl look like a cherry


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

Mick said:


> Yeah but having an entire island going "poggers" is the whole point of setting catchphrases
> 
> Isabelle can always make it stop :')


Isabelle is useful? :0


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

I'm too lazy to give some catchphrases


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Mick said:


> Yeah but having an entire island going "poggers" is the whole point of setting catchphrases
> 
> Isabelle can always make it stop :')


Mick said poggers


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Mick said poggers


Feral children can say poggers


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

I- thought Kurb was seriously at least 22


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Feral children can say poggers


mick is the opposite of a feral child


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I- thought Kurb was seriously at least 22


Well ya thought wrong
So
Uh


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Feral children can say poggers


you can say the p word?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I- thought Kurb was seriously at least 22


as one of the great elders of the basement, i can honestly say i thought he was 13


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I- thought Kurb was seriously at least 22


shut up before i make the meteor that killed the dinos look like a  raindrop
anyways do helium x seastar
only legal ones here


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> you two ignoring the elephant in the room



Which is?



Kurb said:


> Mick said poggers



Maybe yes



Milky star said:


> Isabelle is useful? :0



Always has been!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Didn't kurb say he was in college


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I- thought Kurb was seriously at least 22


i did too


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

Sorry guys I have sinned greatly. I'mma head out


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> mick is the opposite of a feral child


Look at his title.

Speaking of which: @Mick, how did the agency catch you? Did you go for the donut and bacon room?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Didn't kurb say he was in college


Wow Kurb’s smart


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Enxssi i am not 18
> _fbi is coming_


I didn't forget this...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you can say the p word?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


Yesh we can


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i did too


i don’t know anymore


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> shut up before i make the meteor that killed the dinos look like a  raindrop
> anyways do helium x seastar
> only legal ones here


Milky if you write a wattpad about Sealium I will do a bad


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

_krub how old are you_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _krub how old are you_


Classified top secret info


Enxssi said:


> Milky if you write a wattpad about Sealium I will do a bad


DO IT


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Milky if you write a wattpad about Sealium I will do a bad


There’s a ship name already?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _krub how old are you_


117


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> There’s a ship name already?


once a ship name has been decided there’s no going back


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Milky if you write a wattpad about Sealium I will do a bad


Huh?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> shut up before i make the meteor that killed the dinos look like a  raindrop
> anyways do helium x seastar
> only legal ones here


But I'm asexual.
No.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> But I'm asexual.
> No.


Fanfictions don’t care about orientation

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020



Milky star said:


> Sorry guys I have sinned greatly. I'mma head out


do the thing
DO IT


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Look at his title.
> 
> Speaking of which: @Mick, how did the agency catch you? Did you go for the donut and bacon room?



I got lost and was promised there would be candy


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

Well the crowd wants fanfiction owo


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> once a ship name has been decided there’s no going back


peybri
no you cannot know who it is


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Mick said:


> I got lost and was promised there would be candy


Probably lighting the launchpad on fire numerous times


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Well the crowd wants fanfiction owo


N O .


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Mick said:


> I got lost and was promised there would be candy


Wow. A feral child, LOST? Then again...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Well the crowd wants fanfiction owo


The “crowd” is Kurb


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

Sorry Seastar I listen to my fans. I must write!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Well the crowd wants fanfiction owo


write me in the credits


----------



## Chris (Aug 11, 2020)

@Mick what did you pick for Lyman's catchphrase?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

aigt lets stop talikng about faniction


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

foot fell asleep
GAAAAAH


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> write me in the credits


Yes sir :3


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> foot fell asleep
> GAAAAAH


good


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Sorry Seastar I listen to my fans. I must write!


_*Don't you dare.*_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> foot fell asleep
> GAAAAAH


I'll step on it for you


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yes sir :3


I hate being referred to as a superior


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wow. A feral child, LOST? Then again...



Oh yeah, constantly! Dunno how it even happens.



Vrisnem said:


> @Mick what did you pick for Lyman's catchphrase?



I still have the input window open


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*Don't you dare.*_


t oo late


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> @Mick what did you pick for Lyman's catchphrase?


I’m hoping he chose I say


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I hate being referred to as a superior


Okay peasant Roach boy.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> N O .


it’s happening
Sealium


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> t oo late


_We can't be friends if you do this._


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Okay peasant Roach boy.


This is better


----------



## Chris (Aug 11, 2020)

Mick said:


> I still have the input window open


Oh dear.   

I always end up resetting custom catchphrases because they spread to all the other villagers so fast.


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m hoping he chose I say



He's a jock not a victorian era gentleman  

Maybe I should go with 'bro' but if that spreads...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Mick said:


> Oh yeah, constantly! Dunno how it even happens.
> 
> 
> 
> I still have the input window open


Evwirt constantly disorients me so I always feel a little lost. That’s on the evil forest tho


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

From now on Kurb is now my peasant. :>


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Where’s helium and does he know what’s going on


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> From now on Kurb is now my peasant. :>


nEVERMIND
IM UNDERGAAGEGYAEU3GEHUDBWHJSNV


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> I always end up resetting custom catchphrases because they spread to all the other villagers so fast.



They do. I usually regret it in a day or two


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

I NEED A TITL E AND THEME FOR SEALIUM


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I NEED A TITL E AND THEME FOR SEALIUM


something something ink something something chemical


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Mick said:


> They do. I usually regret it in a day or two


I NEED my dream code catchphrase to spread like wildfire lol


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I NEED A TITL E AND THEME FOR SEALIUM


DO N O T


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I NEED A TITL E AND THEME FOR SEALIUM


I swear if you put time and effort into that-


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> nEVERMIND
> IM UNDERGAAGEGYAEU3GEHUDBWHJSNV


You're just an assistant. Shush or i'm serving roaches for dinner.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I NEED A TITL E AND THEME FOR SEALIUM


_*Don't make me unfollow you*_


----------



## Chris (Aug 11, 2020)

Mick said:


> They do. I usually regret it in a day or two


Half my villagers were saying "liebling" (darling) last week until I gave in and reset them.


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Evwirt constantly disorients me so I always feel a little lost. That’s on the evil forest tho



I get lost on my island, I get lost in space. You get used to it. The tactic is to not care where you are


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*Don't make me unfollow you*_


Ji baby nuuuuu


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*Don't make me unfollow you*_


Seastar is angy


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

hello i see you guys are doing the cringe as usual

the creation is almost ready


----------



## marshallows (Aug 11, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> I always end up resetting custom catchphrases because they spread to all the other villagers so fast.


wow honestly i feel this in my bones. the next best option if i wanna keep an original catchphrase for a villager but still give them "their own" new catchphrase is adding an extra letter or a similar variant lmao. like my diana's catchphrase is "no doe"


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

I make some of my villagers catchphrases "of course"


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You're just an assistant. Shush or i'm serving roaches for dinner.


title: propylene glycol
chemical makeup of ink
helium is a chemical

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020



marshallows said:


> wow honestly i feel this in my bones. the next best option if i wanna keep an original catchphrase for a villager but still give them "their own" new catchphrase is adding an extra letter or a similar variant lmao. like my diana's catchphrase is "no doe"


oh hi you arrived at the worst time


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Ji baby nuuuuu


I will too do not make a sealium fanfiction or i will consider commiting a bad


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Mick said:


> I get lost on my island, I get lost in space. You get used to it. The tactic is to not care where you are


Yea I’ve been keeping my full kit on me now because of it. I set up camp wherever.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> hello i see you guys are doing the cringe as usual
> 
> the creation is almost ready


Stop this madness


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I will too do not make a sealium fanfiction or i will consider commiting a bad


This is happening.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> This is happening.


I’ll eat an entire bar of soap


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> hello i see you guys are doing the cringe as usual
> 
> the creation is almost ready


Make it stop.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> hello i see you guys are doing the cringe as usual
> 
> the creation is almost ready


That is good to hear Milky is about to make a fanfiction we must talk her out of it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I’ll eat an entire bar of soap


Don’t or i’ll talk about gear ratios


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

My villagers catchphrases spread and it gets annoying


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I’ll eat an entire bar of soap


You will die


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Make it stop.


ok


kurb i will twist your vertebrae


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Don’t or i’ll talk about gear ratios


Or I’ll deink a whole bottle
Take your pick


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> ok
> 
> 
> kurb i will twist your vertebrae


i will grab your kneecaps


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> ok
> 
> 
> kurb i will twist your vertebrae


It's not him this time....


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i will grab your kneecaps


i will put your brain in a jar


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> You will die


If it means saving Seastar then I’m game


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Why is everyone getting vaguely violent now


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> If it means saving Seastar then I’m game


Milky isn’t stopping


FreeHelium said:


> i will put your brain in a jar


I will crush your spleen


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> If it means saving Seastar then I’m game


....That's too far still.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Why is everyone getting vaguely violent now


We need to stop Milky


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Why is everyone getting vaguely violent now


It’s that time of day to save Seastar from peril


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....That's too far still.


Even if he eats soap Sealium is happening


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

Save


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It’s that time of day to save Seastar from peril


When I try to I turn into a deer and Kurb tells me to eat grass


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Even if he eats soap Sealium is happening


No I’m an immovable object


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

imagine if you could mod Hitman 2
You could add whoever you want
you could add Seastar because she‘s so hard to kill


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> When I try to I turn into a deer and Kurb tells me to eat grass


He told Ribbon to eat me earlier...


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

anyway here is the creation

https://tiermaker.com/create/basement-list-540070 
link to make your own


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Why is everyone getting vaguely violent now



Apparently it's the only mood some people can have  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> He told Ribbon to eat me earlier...


How the heck would that work


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 301720
> anyway here is the creation
> 
> https://tiermaker.com/create/basement-list-540070
> link to make your own



I made it into normal!!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 301720
> anyway here is the creation
> 
> https://tiermaker.com/create/basement-list-540070
> link to make your own


i like how i’m so cursed i have my own category


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 301720
> anyway here is the creation
> 
> https://tiermaker.com/create/basement-list-540070
> link to make your own


10/10 very accurate


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 301720
> anyway here is the creation
> 
> https://tiermaker.com/create/basement-list-540070
> link to make your own


I like how kurb is just kurb


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> How the heck would that work


.....I don't want to know.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

im interested to see you guy's lists


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Wait FreeHelium add @ProbablyNotJosuke


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 301720
> anyway here is the creation
> 
> https://tiermaker.com/create/basemen





Mick said:


> I made it into normal!!


somehow I did too despite being a cursed feral child who turns into a deer and has good food preferences


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i like how i’m so cursed i have my own category


i felt like leaving it as D would have been cruel


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb threw me under the bus


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> im interested to see you guy's lists


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Mick said:


> View attachment 301721


Bump me down a bit otherwise it’s accurate


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

Is c+ good or-


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Is c+ good or-


_*Sea bass*_


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Bump me down a bit otherwise it’s accurate



_Request denied_. I'm afraid I can't do that.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

is s good or-


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*Sea bass*_


I never got that joke


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Mick said:


> _Request denied_. I'm afraid I can't do that.


pretend I’ve been bumped down?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020



Enxssi said:


> View attachment 301722


Cows have best friends


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 301722


Hey I should be in blursed


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

Can I be a glass of choco milky plz


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

How’d I get on the level of milky


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*Sea bass*_


*laughter*


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Cows have best friends


you cannot just keep abusing the Blessed-Cursed scale like this


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

we robbed a mexican lucky
we robbed a mexican lucky


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> pretend I’ve been bumped down?



Is this ok


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 301723


Very inaccurate


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> How’d I get on the level of milky


Frog you eat soap


Kurb said:


> View attachment 301723


thank you krub


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 301723


I don't know what the letters mean anymore or why in the world Milky and Clockwise are together.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't know what the letters mean anymore or why in the world Milky and Clockwise are together.


are you not gonna question why you’re in my category


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Frog you eat soap
> 
> thank you krub


I am confusion why am I not in blursed


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

I deserve my own tier smh


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I am confusion why am I not in blursed


oh wait forgot you eat marbles on pizza
brb


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> are you not gonna question why you’re in my category


Nah, you probably wanted me to ask that.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I deserve my own tier smh


_Satan’s Best Ffiend_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

k fixed


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> _Satan’s Best Ffiend_


I'm uncomfortable.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm uncomfortable.


says the one making Sealium
just start writing it already


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> says the one making Sealium
> just start writing it already


I'm not gonna do that.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

insert yumeko simp here


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

alternative version


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm not gonna do that.


oh come on


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 301726
> alternative version


UvU better


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm not gonna do that.


wait did Seastar possess Milky or sumn
cause she’s different
you in there?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> oh come on


Do not persuade her


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> oh come on


*No roach boy unlike you I have a soul and some sanity *


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Do not persuade her


No this is happening

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020



Milky star said:


> *No roach boy unlike you I have a soul and some sanity *


seastar what have you done to her


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *No roach boy unlike you I have a soul and some sanity *


ok cool


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm not gonna do that.


Oh my gosh you grew morales


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> wait did Seastar possess Milky or sumn
> cause she’s different
> you in there?


....No. I'm over here.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> seastar what have you done to her


Don't accuse Seastar!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

I’ll write it myself
I am willing to drain my sanity that far


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oh my gosh you grew morales


Always had them.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oh my gosh you grew morales


miles morales


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’ll write it myself
> I am willing to drain my sanity that far


_*Kurb.*_


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

Who put me in C


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> seastar what have you done to her


She's actually one of my friends so...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> miles morales


i had a feeling someone was gonna do it dangit


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

I'm chaotic within reason.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _*Kurb.*_


You spin me right round like a record baby right round right round

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020



Seastar said:


> She's actually one of my friends so...


You cannae escape Sealium


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

Why c
I am slightly offended that I am in C
even if it’s a joke


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

I'm not gonna write fanfic of my friends. I have ocs for that. :/


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Why c
> I am slightly offended that I am in C
> even if it’s a joke


C for Clockwise?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm not gonna write fanfic of my friends. I have ocs for that. :/


WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO HER?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

I was the only one in B


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You cannae escape Sealium


Okay but-


FreeHelium said:


> ok
> 
> 
> kurb i will twist your vertebrae


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Here is mine




If Josuke was in this he'd get his own tier at the top but other than that


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

There’s gonna be a calamari joke somewhere in it just to peeve Seastar


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

C is still bad tier
Time to look for a new username and possibly change if they bring seashells back


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO HER?


I have a chat group with her hhhhhhh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Here is mine
> View attachment 301728
> If Josuke was in this he'd get his own tier at the top but other than that


Feral child tier 
Feral child tier


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Feral child tier
> Feral child tier


That was the point^^


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

I’ll country roads your aorta


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Why are we getting vaguely violent again


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Why are we getting vaguely violent again


Because Kurb exists


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Why are we getting vaguely violent again


I don't know...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't know...


Because we are Ms Calamari


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Because we are Ms Calamari


..........Don't tell me to eat calamari again.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ..........Don't tell me to eat calamari again.


EAT THE SQUID ONION RINGS OR YOUR NAME WILL FOREVER BE CALAMARI


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> EAT THE SQUID ONION RINGS OR YOUR NAME WILL FOREVER BE CALAMARI


No Kurb!


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

Don’t do it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> No Kurb!


it’s fried calamari


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

Don’t do what Marie did


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> EAT THE SQUID ONION RINGS OR YOUR NAME WILL FOREVER BE CALAMARI


Kurb why must you act like this


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> That was the point^^



It was a good point. I love it!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb, why are you like this?
What's your origin story?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Kurb why must you act like this


BECAUSE DELICACIES


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Kurb, why are you like this?
> What's your origin story?


Yes we need to know


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> BECAUSE DELICACIES


How about no


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Kurb, why are you like this?
> What's your origin story?


His parents failed to show up to his birth


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> His parents failed to show up to his birth


Depressing


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> EAT THE SQUID ONION RINGS OR YOUR NAME WILL FOREVER BE CALAMARI


...........And after that, what? You start telling me to eat takoyaki?




Clockwise said:


> Don’t do what Marie did


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> His parents failed to show up to his birth


Oh my, Kurb is Doofenschmirtz.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Kurb, why are you like this?
> What's your origin story?


i called him stinky once


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i called him stinky once


that really changed his life


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ...........And after that, what? You start telling me to eat takoyaki?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 301732


Oh yeah i also have eat takoyaki on my bucket list


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i called him stinky once


I got called stinky once and I don’t shoot people


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb's gonna build a Calamari-a-Nator


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

Isn't the pattern tool amazing? It's sooo easy to tell what you're doing

Send help


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Kurb's gonna build a Calamari-a-Nator


perry the platypus come enjoy a fine delicacy between friends


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> perry the platypus come enjoy a fine delicacy between friends


How about no


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> How about no


He’s a platypus what do you think he’ll do


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> perry the platypus come enjoy a fine delicacy between friends


Kurb what happened
was i right
or did helium call you stinky


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

......_I'm not going to eat parts of myself OMG_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Kurb what happened
> was i right
> or did helium call you stinky


A mix of both


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Kurb what happened
> was i right
> or did helium call you stinky


you’re right
unrelated but i kinda want more tbt comics


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> you’re right
> unrelated but i kinda want more tbt comics


same


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> A mix of both


kurb was born and instead of his parents the only one there was helium and he called him stinky


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

Don’t turn inklings to food


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> kurb was born and instead of his parents the only one there was helium and he called him stinky


How sad


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> kurb was born and instead of his parents the only one there was helium and he called him stinky


A falling out between brothers


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> kurb was born and instead of his parents the only one there was helium and he called him stinky


that is something 3-6 yo me would say


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> A falling out between brothers


TBT lore incoming


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> TBT lore incoming


Write a story about that instead


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> kurb was born and instead of his parents the only one there was helium and he called him stinky


Enxssi draw this


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Write a story about that instead


how about a comic

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Enxssi draw this





Kurb said:


> how about a comic


great minds think alike


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 11, 2020)

What is happen


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Then Kurb became the antagonist
It's all coming together


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> great minds think alike


yes


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Why am I hungry now of all times...


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

does this make me the higher evil or the true good


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Enxssi draw this


I'm on it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What is happen


You missed a lot


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> does this make me the higher evil or the true good


hmmmmmmm


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

i hope im drawn like an anime villian


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

What would happen if I don’t give reacts anymore


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What would happen if I don’t give reacts anymore


we would cry


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i hope im drawn like an anime villian


i have one of those christopher hart how to anime books


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> we would cry


And you don’t want to see a murder deer cry


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i hope im drawn like an anime villian


this for me too


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What would happen if I don’t give reacts anymore


You'll have even less emotion

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020



Kurb said:


> this for me too


Nah you'll be the furry


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> this for me too


no you must be a furry permanently


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> no you must be a furry permanently


anime furry villan


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> anime furry villan


no just the furry


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no just the furry


anime furry villan furry furry villan villan furry furry furry villan


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> anime furry villan furry furry villan villan furry furry furry villan


no


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> anime furry villan


i can manage that


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> anime furry villan furry furry villan villan furry furry furry villan


Oh no he’s breaking again


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

Idk, I‘m thinking of giving less reacts because I feel like some users here were annoyed when I spammed their notifications.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

ew.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Idk, I‘m thinking of giving less reacts because I feel like some users here were annoyed when I spammed their notifications.


Nah they were just messing around


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no just the furry


In a cheap fursuit


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh no he’s breaking again


This is the third time this week

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> In a cheap fursuit
> View attachment 301737


The Final Boss


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Idk, I‘m thinking of giving less reacts because I feel like some users here were annoyed when I spammed their notifications.


I like it it makes me happy


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> This is the third time this week
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020
> 
> ...


no i’m no t


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

_I'm dying_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I'm dying_


What's wrong?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> What's wrong?


_from laughter_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _from laughter_


oh-
same


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _from laughter_


hsjbahjghakhahkgahhgshksaghdksahjdsahjdsahkjdsajkdsajkdhsajkdsahdaskjdhsjdshakjhdsa


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> hsjbahjghakhahkgahhgshksaghdksahjdsahjdsahkjdsajkdsajkdhsajkdsahdaskjdhsjdshakjhdsa


Hello broken kurb


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh-
> same


the aesthetic returns


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

I just want a yumeko gif pfp


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> the aesthetic returns


I'm happy again


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

give me acnh topic i'm gonna make tbt quick


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I just want a yumeko gif pfp


I want a Jotaro gif


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Idk, I‘m thinking of giving less reacts because I feel like some users here were annoyed when I spammed their notifications.



They make me happy o:

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020



Milky star said:


> give me acnh topic i'm gonna make tbt quick



"Is time travelling cheating??"


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

“One of the most important painters of all time and you wanna know why farts smell, so here you go.”
—Google, CollegeHumor


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> give me acnh topic i'm gonna make tbt quick


Acnh pet peeves or Best flower combos
Idk just came up with it right now


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

worms
_worms_
*worms
WORMS*


----------



## Antonio (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I'm dying_


same


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 301740
> worms
> _worms_
> *worms
> WORMS*


A grand entrance


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

........I'm hungry and I don't know what to have for supper....


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ........I'm hungry and I don't know what to have for supper....


Yogurt!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ........I'm hungry and I don't know what to have for supper....


how about takoyaki?
i hear it’s good


----------



## Antonio (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ........I'm hungry and I don't know what to have for supper....


I eat whatever was at the college cafe


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

Worm cult member‘s door


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

I made a Volkswagen Beetle go 200mph please help


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yogurt!


Hmm... I don't know.


Kurb said:


> how about takoyaki?
> i hear it’s good


...I'm not eating my friend, Kurb.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm... I don't know.
> 
> ...I'm not eating my friend, Kurb.






Easy dinner


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

I’m having cheese nuggets.
Love this if I should dip one in ranch


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm... I don't know.
> 
> ...I'm not eating my friend, Kurb.


it’s just gonna be made from a random octopus
you happy?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it’s just gonna be made from a random octopus
> you happy?


Hmm...
I told myself not to try it though


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm...
> I told myself not to try it though


YOU’RE GOING TO EAT IT AND YOU’RE GOING TK LOVE IT


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm... I don't know.
> 
> ...I'm not eating my friend, Kurb.


It’s just round calimari lol


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

I just made a topic on acnh time to rack in the bells


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> It’s just round calimari lol


s p h e r e


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> It’s just round calimari lol


octopus tho


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> YOU’RE GOING TO EAT IT AND YOU’RE GOING TK LOVE IT


.........I'm going to go look in my freezer now.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .........I'm going to go look in my freezer now.


*SHE HAS A DEAD BODY IN HER FREEZER*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *SHE HAS A DEAD BODY IN HER FREEZER*


Wut


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *SHE HAS A DEAD BODY IN HER FREEZER*


LOTH NO NOT YOU TOO


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wut


_Takoyaki is octopus _

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020

*And she’s an inkling*


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

What is happening?
I was just studying precalculus again and going on and off here


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *SHE HAS A DEAD BODY IN HER FREEZER*


I just imagine her taking out a chainsaw and using it on the body with a cold dead expression


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> LOTH NO NOT YOU TOO


i just sent memes in the gc and thought your username was nofreerefills

think i need to clean my glasses


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i just sent memes in the gc and thought your username was nofreerefills
> 
> think i need to clean my glasses


how-


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I just imagine her taking out a chainsaw and using it on the body with a cold dead expression


Enx gotta draw this


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> LOTH NO NOT YOU TOO


XD 
D-do you have a dead body in ur freezer-?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> XD
> D-do you have a dead body in ur freezer-?


If steak counts, then yes.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Enx gotta draw this


Please do


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> _Takoyaki is octopus _
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020
> 
> *And she’s an inkling*


I don’t think she’s going for octoling


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> how-


i must have had the edge censors turned on


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

seastar would be a good fit for a hitman 2 mod because of how hard she is to kill


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

nofreerefills has been born


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

I'm having tacos for dinner craving fixed


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

imagime if vrisnem joined our daily games of Quiplash


----------



## Antonio (Aug 11, 2020)

@Clockwise give me your reactions


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

@Vrisnem come hither-


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

speaking of Quiplash gonna host another game soon


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Antonio said:


> @Clockwise give me your reactions


yes me too


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> _Takoyaki is octopus _
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020
> 
> *And she’s an inkling*


I'm part Octoling shhhhhh.


....Also, I'm having chicken. Just chicken.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

I just had a hot pocket mmmmm


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm part Octoling shhhhhh.
> 
> 
> ....Also, I'm having chicken. Just chicken.


fried chicken? :3


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

gonna go ahead and host the games
as usual
code will be dropped here
will be swapping between guess and quip
pls use something like ur forum name so i know who u r


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> fried chicken? :3


...I don't know.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

I had a hot dog with siracha oninons cheese and dijon mustard


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Anyone want some ice tea


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

I had cheese nuggets and jalapeño poppers


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

Shrimp tacos ground beef tacos and steak tacos,, yesss


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

i just went from getting 1 drink to 3


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

Can’t do jack box right now, so have fun without me
I will be doing pre school work atm as well.
But I will be around here still


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Anyone want some ice tea


*  *


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I had cheese nuggets and jalapeño poppers


cheese nuggets?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> * *


You get four
Free refills included


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Can’t do jack box right now, so have fun without me
> I will be doing pre school work atm as well.
> But I will be around here still


we’ll be going all night so don’t rush yourself


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> cheese nuggets?


Bread with cheese and herbs


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> gonna go ahead and host the games
> as usual
> code will be dropped here
> will be swapping between guess and quip
> pls use something like ur forum name so i know who u r


how does one join


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> how does one join


jackbox.tv
name and room code
will stream screen on twitch, which is tbt/kurbusmaximus


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Bread with cheese and herbs


sounds yummy


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> You get four
> Free refills included
> View attachment 301743


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 301744


You gave a 2.5/5
I'm not _that_ stupid
No free refills for you


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Hhhhhh
My browser broke.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hhhhhh
> My browser broke.


Hello would you like ice tea


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hhhhhh
> My browser broke.


better fix it before we start


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

The people want it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 would you like ice tea
give me good ratings or I'm gonna go out of business


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> better fix it before we start


I did. I couldn't post while it was broken.



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hello would you like ice tea


......There's too much water


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 301745
> The people want it


This is amazing
Art
Beautiful


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 301745
> The people want it


what happened to the one with me and baby kurb


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

GUYS I FOUND UW’S BROTHER


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> what happened to the one with me and baby kurb


ok i will do it


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 301745
> The people want it


That's my Octoling self, but okay.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

room code is HFJY


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> GUYS I FOUND UW’S BROTHER


Is it the rollerskate wizard


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> GUYS I FOUND UW’S BROTHER


_there's more of them?_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> room code is HFJY


stream link thanks


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ohare01 would you like ice tea
> give me good ratings or I'm gonna go out of business


_no
I dislike tea_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

meow


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _no
> I dislike tea_


ice coffee?


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

Am I pretty yet


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

streaming the screen on twitch.tv/kurbusmaximus
Anyone else want in?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> GUYS I FOUND UW’S BROTHER


You did???


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ice coffee?


I also dislike coffee


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> stream link thanks





Kurb said:


> streaming the screen on twitch.tv/kurbusmaximus
> Anyone else want in?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I also dislike coffee


ice?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

HER BROTHER


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> GUYS I FOUND UW’S BROTHER



_show us_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ice?


_sure_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Gonna go ahead and start
People can join next round


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Mick said:


> _show us_


I PUT UP HIS AWFUL PLAN


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _sure_






please give good ratings on yelp


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 301749
> please give good ratings on yelp


100/10


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> 100/10


Best customer you get free refills


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Best customer you get free refills


: D


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _no
> I dislike tea_


Giorno likes Tea


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Luckily since I’ve got the forest curse I can’t be taken to the magic labyrinth


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

Tea is good


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Giorno likes Tea


I still dislike tea


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I still dislike tea


Deer like tea


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I still dislike tea


You didn't get the reference.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Deer like tea


_Do I look like a deer to you?
I d i s l i k e t e a_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Did Kurb answer-
ACK


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You didn't get the reference.


Wait-
do you mean-
nonononononononononononono


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Wait-
> do you mean-
> nonononononononononononono


what
what is it

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020

oh wait


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what
> what is it


giorno drank pee


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Wait-
> do you mean-
> nonononononononononononono


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Did Kurb answer-
> ACK


Which one?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> giorno drank pee


yep


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Which one?


Not going to say


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _Do I look like a deer to you?
> I d i s l i k e t e a_


I’m technically not a deer right now but if the previous nights are a reference I’ll be changing soon


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

new room code is GVVE
Also Adeliene answered “Please end me” HAHUAHIUHJAHJHA


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yep


_aaaaaaaaaaaaaa giorno why_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m technically not a deer right now but if the previous nights are a reference I’ll be changing soon


ok


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium what was that Jeopardy answer


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> FreeHelium what was that Jeopardy answer


a winner


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

who’s our audience


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

No one.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

I just did essentially a trickshot
I had a bag of snacks and I moved the snack bag and I didn't know there was one left and it flew out and landed in the trash can which was way far away
How did I-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I just did essentially a trickshot
> I had a bag of snacks and I moved the snack bag and I didn't know there was one left and it flew out and landed in the trash can which was way far away
> How did I-


You should be on Dude Perfect


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> You should be on Dude Perfect


_I'm too socially anxious_


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 11, 2020)

Barry Benson's homewrecking world tour
I- yes


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Barry Benson's homewrecking world tour
> I- yes


you’re our one audience member?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

I'm


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> you’re our one audience member?


Not actually in the audience, but yeah, on twitch


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm


oh ok
you two can join next game


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> oh ok
> you two can join next game


What game?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Don't question the squid/octo's answers.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What game?


you’re playing jackbox with us, right?


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

Exponents are hard in precalc


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

new code CPZU
jackbox.tv enter name and room code
streaming on twitch as kurbusmaximius


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Exponents are hard in precalc


I totally agree


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> you’re playing jackbox with us, right?


I don't know what that is.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I don't know what that is.


nvm


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Now I’m watching more videos about deer


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

What am I doing with my life...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

whoever our two audience members are pls join next game


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What am I doing with my life...


Mood


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

its here


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 301750
> its here


_oh my god_


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 301750
> its here



That's a nice hat


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Why was I given a prompt about myself


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 301750
> its here


looking good me


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 301750
> its here


_P E R F E C T I O N_


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

It’s amazing


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 301750
> its here


I LOVE IT


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

It’s his start of darkness


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

I want to eat ice cream
If I get the popsicle, I will bite it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

new room code is UIUT
i want efveryone to join this one


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> new room code is UIUT
> i want efveryone to join this one


this

im getting tired of winning


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Good idea,


Clockwise said:


> I want to eat ice cream
> If I get the popsicle, I will bite it


licking takes too long.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

gonna wait so peopl have a chance to join

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020

Starting now! Anyone else can join next rounds!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

I just joined but now I'm being called to dinner

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020

good luck


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I just joined but now I'm being called to dinner
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020
> 
> good luck


grab the dinner and come back


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Does this work?


Spoiler: image test


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Does this work?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: image test


it does


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

It doesn’t want to show


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

mmmm


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It doesn’t want to show


Oh well... I saved it, though.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

We need a few more people top join to have a full one


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

No the stream won’t show


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

r


Your Local Wild Child said:


> No the stream won’t show


refresh


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No the stream won’t show


Oh... I don't know then.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> r
> 
> refresh


Done it multiple times


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Done it multiple times


hnnng idk


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> hnnng idk


Yea this’ll be my only game then


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

someone’s calling me hold on


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

So... now what?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

I might have a solution tho

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020

Oh wait I haft a dip now sorry


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> new room code is UIUT
> i want efveryone to join this one



still eating


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> So... now what?


i’m going as fast as i can


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

I’m celebrating something and my ma would have my head if I didn’t participate


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

...Too quiet. *turns on music*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

alright here we go


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

How long was the thread locked?
I will back read later though, but I’m busy with schoolwork


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

guys i 
im STILL HAVING A HEADACHESEEEGSGEGSGWFCWGWSGHDVDVEEHWHWSHHSS I TOOK *MIGRANE* MEDICINE OMG

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020



Clockwise said:


> How long was the thread locked?
> I will back read later though, but I’m busy with schoolwork


4-5 hours I think


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> How long was the thread locked?
> I will back read later though, but I’m busy with schoolwork


I don't know... I was asleep


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> guys i
> im STILL HAVING A HEADACHESEEEGSGEGSGWFCWGWSGHDVDVEEHWHWSHHSS I TOOK *MIGRANE* MEDICINE OMG
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020
> ...


it was like 12 hours but most of us were asleep


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't know... I was asleep


I woke up and it was locked :/


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

Yeah....


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

_pls don't remind me of the incident_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

my family is guilt tripping me 
wonderful


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> my family is guilt tripping me
> wonderful


Why?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Why?


he’s mad i’m busy and i said “can we just text” and instead of saying ok he continues calling me
and i tell him the entire call “i’m busy, can we talk later”, and finally, he lets me go acting all sad
and i tried to talk with him and call him
he hasn’t responded
wooonderfull


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> he’s mad i’m busy and i said “can we just text” and instead of saying ok he continues calling me
> and i tell him the entire call “i’m busy, can we talk later”, and finally, he lets me go acting all sad
> and i tried to talk with him and call him
> he hasn’t responded
> wooonderfull


Aww, I'm sorry thats happening
That must suck. :c


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

This is sad...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Aww, I'm sorry thats happening
> That must suck. :c


Yeach it sucks bveing guilt tripped
Anyways, next match!
Maybe a game of Guesspionage to round it out?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020

code is PRHO
If you’re here join in


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

I should try opening my gates just to test the internet connection someday


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

@FreeHelium This game is about guessing the percentage of people that do X.
If it’s not your turn you have to guess if it’s higher or lower
Who’s guest person?
Frogslime?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Who is guest person?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Who is guest person?


The fact that they specified Person makes me thing it’s frogslime laying lolw


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

What yall doing?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What yall doing?


Idk


----------



## oath2order (Aug 11, 2020)

why not use discord


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What yall doing?


quiplash and guesspionage
wanna join in?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020



oath2order said:


> why not use discord


oh hi
because not all of us have it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

oath2order said:


> why not use discord


Not everyone here has it or is willing to use it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

also i think guests person doesnt have an account here idk


----------



## oath2order (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> also i think guests person doesnt have an account here idk



what


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

oath2order said:


> what


Let us have our fun kthxbye


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

oath2order said:


> what


guest person is someone in our game right now


----------



## oath2order (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Let us have our fun kthxbye



it's

a question


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> guest person is someone in our game right now


They aren't even answering


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

oath2order said:


> it's
> 
> a question





Kurb said:


> guest person is someone in our game right now


they’re also not answering


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

oath2order said:


> it's
> 
> a question


_and we answered_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Starting over to get this person out

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020

code is PGBT
i want everyone here to join


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Btw Vrisnem gave us this thread sooo


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Let's not worry about it since the thread is mod-approved


----------



## oath2order (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Btw Vrisnem gave us this thread sooo



Ok?

It was just a question about a thread I saw, chill


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

he's just passing through lol don't murder him


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

oath2order said:


> Ok?
> 
> It was just a question about a thread I saw, chill


Okay you're just pissing me off :/


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> he's just passing through lol don't murder him


Yea we don’t wanna look like savages


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> he's just passing through lol don't murder him


What if I do

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea we don’t wanna look like savages


_What if I do_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What if I do
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020
> 
> ...


Uhhhhh
_Don't._


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

who’s megan
please dont’ tell me it’s guest person 2


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What if I do
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020
> 
> ...


he literally just asked a question


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What if I do
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020
> 
> ...


I might be feral but I’m not a savage


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uhhhhh
> _Don't._


*what if I do*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> he literally just asked a question


can we not get this locked again


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 11, 2020)

No I’m Megan


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> grab the dinner and come back


I wish


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Theoneandonlymegan said:


> No I’m Megan


ohh ok
we’re leaning towards just doing quiplash tonight
anyways you can join if ya want


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Theoneandonlymegan said:


> No I’m Megan


You’re being a ninja


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> he literally just asked a question


hhhhhhh I just hate how everyone keeps saying uSe DiScOrd


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ohh ok
> we’re leaning towards just doing quiplash tonight
> anyways you can join if ya want


Yeah sure


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I wish


oh wb
anyways our next room code is LTCH


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *what if I do*


Murder is wrong




ohare01 said:


> hhhhhhh I just hate how everyone keeps saying uSe DiScOrd


Oh... yeah...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> can we not get this locked again


ok
sorry for ruining everything again


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

If we get a full game tonight i’ll be delighted

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020



ohare01 said:


> ok
> sorry for ruining everything again


no you didn’t ruin anything
UNRELATED BUT WHO ARE THESE PEOPLE


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Murder is wrong


I would not actually kill anyone who do you think I am


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> If we get a full game tonight i’ll be delighted
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020
> 
> ...


Well Megan said who they are...
I don't know about that doctor...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

WHO IS MICHEL AND DRPOOLITTLE
DO I HAVE TO DM YOU GUYS THE CODES


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> If we get a full game tonight i’ll be delighted
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020
> 
> ...


I was about to
Again


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> UNRELATED BUT WHO ARE THESE PEOPLE



It's me, hi


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

I’ll start a game with them, and if they troll we’ll use DMs

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020



Mick said:


> It's me, hi


...oh


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> WHO IS MICHEL



Kurb

dude

I'm right here lmao


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

alright, sorry for yellin at ya Mick


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Wait who is-


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

I’d use Discord, but only for tbt


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> alright, sorry for yellin at ya Mick


taking a break this round ill be back for the next one


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> alright, sorry for yellin at ya Mick



It's all good


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

my brain does not have the capacity to answer these in creative ways


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wait who is-


Megan: obvi Megan
Michel: Mick
Adeliene: Seastar
Dr is a mystery


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Megan: obvi Megan
> Michel: Mick
> Adeliene: Seastar
> Dr is a mystery


Yeah... who's the last one?


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> my brain does not have the capacity to answer these in creative ways



There's a 'do it for me' button
It helps if you don't pay attention and panic like me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

This one's hard so I'm gonna pick a random one


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

dr’s a troll.
i censored em


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

I joined as audience


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> dr’s a troll.
> i censored em


What happened?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

wonder if it's the dude who trolled the forum

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020

I mean wiki


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Who’s our audience of THREE?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Nobody has spoken up, so... uhhh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Yea I’ll join back to keep the troll out


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

I'm confused. I'd threaten to bite a girl in the arm for staring at my boyfriend and Seàn calls me cute. I'm not cute.. -3-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Who’s our audience of THREE?


  Is one


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

Probably I’ll join when I’m not busy


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Who’s our audience of THREE?


I'm one too


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> dr’s a troll.
> i censored em



Good choice


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wonder if it's the dude who trolled the forum
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020
> 
> I mean wiki


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

The one that got banned?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

whoever answered void and null in the audience play along
you watched the half as interesting video didnt u


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

I'd join if I could.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> whoever answered void and null in the audience play along
> you watched the half as interesting video didnt u


Yup


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

okay wow auto points


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'd join if I could.


you can!


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> okay wow auto points



Feels cheaty


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> you can!


Will all the spots be filled? I want to terraform but I wanna keep the troll out too


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Megan OMG


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> you can!


No I can't. Unfortunately my phone is locked up and I can't visit the website or whatever it is on my current device.


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

What happened?


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Megan OMG


I couldn’t think okay


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

I do not deserve first what


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

I hate this cable 
I’m gonna plug it in where i know it’ll charge so i’ll only say things every now and then

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020

nvm i can bring the controller over here


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Gg Mick


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Wild child squad wild child squad


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

Haha whee   I would like to thank the censored troll, could not have done this without you


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Code is RFON
No trolls pls
anyways lets try for a packed house


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

How did the troll look like btw?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

How fitting they give me fangs


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

If the troll is reading this: **** off :3


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> How did the troll look like btw?


he was the yellow guy
it doesnt matter because you get a different guy each round

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020



ohare01 said:


> If the troll is reading this: **** off :3


also, r u gonna join in?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

My internet is being sucky whoo
Can't join because of my non-existent adblocker.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> he was the yellow guy
> it doesnt matter because you get a different guy each round
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020
> ...


Nah


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> My internet is being sucky whoo
> Can't join because of my non-existent adblocker.


refresh and try again
it works for me on mobile

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020

anyways if u want in join next game


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

whom is froggy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

It is I
the frog


FreeHelium said:


> whom is froggy


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> whom is froggy


frogslime prolly


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

hhh stupid brain had to use safety each time


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hhh stupid brain had to use safety each time


a tip: use whatever comes to mind first


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

What if NH brought frog chair back


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hhh stupid brain had to use safety each time



Being funny on command is very difficult, you're forgiven


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> a tip: use whatever comes to mind first


not good when it comes to my brain


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

y’alls havin fun?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

Mick said:


> Being funny on command is very difficult, you're forgiven


so thats my talent


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> so thats my talent


yeah Helium rocks at this


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> y’alls havin fun?


Maybe I am


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

we’ve got a single spot to fill
our goal tonight is a packed house


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

screech-
how


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

Maybe I will join next round idk


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> screech-
> how


No idea, but the crowd likes what the crowd likes.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

okay, put nonsense. got it.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> screech-
> how


the town alarm


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

7 in audience
Jeesus....


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> screech-
> how


It’s a very important skill


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

I'd check out a book about eating dust


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

You all care too much about collectibles


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Mick said:


> You all care too much about collectibles


I only have my birthstone

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020

SEASTAR OUT HERE WITH THE SUPER QUIPLASH DANG


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Dang Adeleine


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

I only have what I have in my lineup


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> SEASTAR OUT HERE WITH THE SUPER QUIPLASH DANG





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Dang Adeleine


Uhhhhh 
I don't know, I did something


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Mick just got me an achievement


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uhhhhh
> I don't know, I did something



You did a funny!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020



Kurb said:


> Mick just got me an achievement



Which one?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uhhhhh
> I don't know, I did something


Super Quiplash is where you rake in all the votes, including the audience


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

I’d get more collectibles, but idk where to start and how to earn more...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Mick said:


> You did a funny!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020
> 
> ...


Quipwreck
Win all your battles in round one but lose all them in round 2


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

last place let's goooo using that safety quip


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Quipwreck
> Win all your battles in round one but lose all them in round 2



I didn't lose my rounds in round 2 though


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Mick said:


> I didn't lose my rounds in round 2 though


it was whoever you went up against because i got if after your quip


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

I made a weird joke involving whales
My sanity must be leaving


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it was whoever you went up against because i got if after your quip



Ah, gotcha

GG @Seastar


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Imma go terraforming again


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Whoa gg


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

code is ISKF
Bring em in

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020

@FrogslimeOfficial where u at


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I made a weird joke involving whales
> My sanity must be leaving


Dude you still won it though, not that I’m salty


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

imma just start it
Frog can join next game


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

I joined


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> imma just start it
> Frog can join next game


I'm gonna be audience

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020

Should've mentioned that earlier whoops


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

after this imma take a break from hosting
then we’ll get back together


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 11, 2020)

Dude I’m going to lose I literally didn’t answer either


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Oh this cursed tale is beautiful it has purposeful off-key singing


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

@FreeHelium 

No. Bad. Go think about what you've done.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

has screech became an inside joke


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

My answers are so corny


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

I knew nobody would know what Gallifrey is


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> has screech became an inside joke


you mean the dumb safety quip?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you mean the dumb safety quip?


yeah


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 11, 2020)

Wait are you guys playing quiplash can I play?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

ended cause i need a break
sorry

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020



Saltyy said:


> Wait are you guys playing quiplash can I play?


Aww we just decided to break


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ended cause i need a break
> sorry



Sure, end it while you're in the lead 

It's alright


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

take as long of a break as you need


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

GG


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 11, 2020)

;-;

It's _fiiine_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> take as long of a break as you need


probably 30 min so Saltyu can give us the packed house we’ve been waiting for


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Great timing. My brother just came to say he needs to reset our router.
Uh, I'll be back lol


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 11, 2020)

Aw ok gg!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Great timing. My brother just came to say he needs to reset out router.
> Uh, I'll be back lol


allrighty


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> something unrelated



I don't know how long it's been this way because I am usually on mobile TBT, but I like how your newer signature gifs fit together


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Mick said:


> I don't know how long it's been this way because I am usually on mobile TBT, but I like how your newer signature gifs fit together


Have you seen my Evwirt advisories? They might be important for future expeditions


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

still hunting for a signature


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Have you seen my Evwirt advisories? They might be important for future expeditions


still right here
also in exactly 30 minutes we’ll begin so @Saltyy can indulge in her daily dose of Quiplash


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Have you seen my Evwirt advisories? They might be important for future expeditions



I have not! I did watch your old island journal but they don't appear to be in there

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020



Kurb said:


> still right here
> also in exactly 30 minutes we’ll begin so @Saltyy can indulge in her daily dose of Quiplash



I probably won't be here for the next rounds then. Thanks for hosting


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

who do y'all aspire to be


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Mick said:


> I have not! I did watch your old island journal but they don't appear to be in there


They’re in my signature right now. It might be a good idea to put them up on there too.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> who do y'all aspire to be


i aspire to be loved


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i aspire to be loved


oh dear


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Screw it, i’m hosting again


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> They’re in my signature right now. It might be a good idea to put them up on there too.



Spooky. Especially the third one. We may need to start sending rovers instead of manned missions...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

I aspire to be a dude on a springy horse


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Mick said:


> Spooky. Especially the third one. We may need to start sending rovers instead of manned missions...


Attach the Twitch engine since it’s good for propelling rovers


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Attach the Twitch engine since it’s good for propelling rovers



Mainsail all the way


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Wanna see a dude on a spring horse


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wanna see a dude on a spring horse



yes yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Mick said:


> yes yes






I just realized it was a seahorse but it's basically the same thing


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 301770
> I just realized it was a seahorse but it's basically the same thing



Springy sea horse!? oh man

reminds me of my old avatar


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 301770
> I just realized it was a seahorse but it's basically the same thing


fell flat on my face while riding one of those once


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

Nh should let us ride on spring horses


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> fell flat on my face while riding one of those once


did it hurt


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

ill host after i finished eatin


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> did it hurt


going face first into rocks isn't fun at all lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> going face first into rocks isn't fun at all lol


Oh I imagined woodchips
Hope your face is okay now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Mick said:


> Spooky. Especially the third one. We may need to start sending rovers instead of manned missions...


What about the fourth and fifth ones?!?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

I've never been on even less seen a springy horse irl


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I've never been on even less seen a springy horse irl


very fun just don't let go


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oh I imagined woodchips
> Hope your face is okay now


they were more like pebbles, but my face is fine lol


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What about the fourth and fifth ones?!?



I'll bring my own food on board and I can definitely stay away from the villagers, those are just risks that we can plan for!


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

ow rocks hurt


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

i haven't used my twitch account in so long lol, i still had vinny and joel followed, that was yearsss ago


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> who do y'all aspire to be


A squid


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Jevil


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

What is anyone’s main obsessions?
One of mine is the AC series


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What is anyone’s main obsessions?
> One of mine is the AC series


_Undertale, Deltarune and Jojo's Bizarre Adventure_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

Broskis im not feelin great
this is so not an epic gaymer moment


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What is anyone’s main obsessions?
> One of mine is the AC series


Mine's also Animal Crossing and two shows

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020



Lothitine said:


> Broskis im not feelin great
> this is so not an epic gaymer moment


Aw, do you need to lay down to rest?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

video time


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What is anyone’s main obsessions?
> One of mine is the AC series


Kirby
Pokemon
Super Smash Bros.
Something obvious goes here
A Hat in Time?
Animal Crossing


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What is anyone’s main obsessions?
> One of mine is the AC series


AC, SWR (and the Thrawn books), anime, edgy ****, art


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> video time


Beautiful


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

I wonder what happens if someone made Patrick’s house in real life


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Kirby
> Pokemon
> Super Smash Bros.
> Something obvious goes here
> ...


Just a REALLY OUT THERE GUESS, but is it possibly....... SPLATOON???


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

*is listening to a remix of Fly Octo Fly*
_Yes, very obvious._


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I wonder what happens if someone made Patrick’s house in real life


*it’s a rock with a hinge on it, connected to a sand pit*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I wonder what happens if someone made Patrick’s house in real life


I remember in elementary me and my friends were playing in the sand and tried to make Patrick's house
Good times


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

Hmm
Like a real house with the large hinge...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I wonder what happens if someone made Patrick’s house in real life


Found the perfect place to start who wants to help


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Hmm
> Like a real house with the large hinge...


How would that even work


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *is listening to a remix of Fly Octo Fly*
> _Yes, very obvious._


Have you seen Kaitlin Koi’s stuff? 
she makes lyric videos for splatoon stuff and she’s very good at it! I rlly recommend!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

There's actually more obsessions... because I am very forgetful. But whatever.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

smack


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> There's actually more obsessions... because I am very forgetful. But whatever.


Undertale


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Have you seen Kaitlin Koi’s stuff?
> she makes lyric videos for splatoon stuff and she’s very good at it! I rlly recommend!


I don't think I have.


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What is anyone’s main obsessions?
> One of mine is the AC series



Space, for sure.   Also high up on the list:

sci-fi & fantasy
rollercoasters
drums
general creative stuff
& the ocean


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

I should probably change my wallpaper to protect my eyes from the brightness, but it's also beautiful art so...


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't think I have.


Ah
Well she’s on YouTube (channel is called Kaitlin Koi)
She makes original music and hosts splatfests too so I rlly recommend


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Undertale


Um... right.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Um... right.


_don't hide it, we know you like it :3_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Broskis im not feelin great
> this is so not an epic gaymer moment


I can’t even rant ab it bc it’s nothing in particular I’m just feelin b a d


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

AH thanks playlist of mine.
-The first 3 Paper Mario games
That goes on the obsession list.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

bird really went


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

I should probably not sit here and add to my obsession list oh no


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Hosting soon, timer just went off


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> bird really went ⤵



oh man, birds are just too good.

I've got to go now. See you all later


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

birds....... man..


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

Birds are cool


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

It's bird time, yes?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

I love birds theyre amazing


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

who do yall main in smash
i main gnw because i have S K I L L


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Don't tell that Torchic I had chicken for dinner.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> who do yall main in smash
> i main gnw because i have S K I L L


ew game and watch 
i main inkling but i like min min


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

Nothing


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> who do yall main in smash
> i main gnw because i have S K I L L


I used to main him and Kirby and Inkling


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

I'd say I'm _terrible_, but...
Inkling, Pichu, Yoshi, Kirby.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> ew game and watch
> i main inkling but i like min min


Whats wrong with GnW?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Whats wrong with GnW?


This ^
As a fellow game and watch fan that hurt


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> who do yall main in smash
> i main gnw because i have S K I L L


Cloud, little mac, and some others I'm probably forgetting


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

I'll have to try the game tomorrow. It sounds fun.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Whats wrong with GnW?





ohare01 said:


> This ^
> As a fellow game and watch fan that hurt


My older brother purposely likes to annoy me as him lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> who do yall main in smash
> i main gnw because i have S K I L L


Mii Brawler..


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

I also play these but barely:
Villager, Isabelle, King Dedede, Pokemon Trainer


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Cloud, little mac, and some others I'm probably forgetting


how does it feel to not know what a recovery is


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

Is there a demo on the game?
Just curious


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Is there a demo on the game?
> Just curious


i dont think so


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Dang, I missed mick right as I finished up my journal...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

I really like the mii brawlers final smash-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> who do yall main in smash
> i main gnw because i have S K I L L


Isabelle 'cause idk who else to
And, Inkling
None of these are for skills it's just 'cause I like them


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What is anyone’s main obsessions?
> One of mine is the AC series


late reply but danganronpa

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020

I main inkling


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Isabelle 'cause idk who else to
> And, Inkling
> None of these are for skills it's just 'cause I like them


i love *FISHING HOOK-*


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 11, 2020)

I use pikachu, meta knight and donkey Kong the most


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

I main Meta Knight and Kirby


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

we’re gonna have to do an arena
btw am gonna do more quip soon


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> i love *FISHING HOOK-*


....Yeah, that happens when I play her


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

I mained the random ones when I got to play it


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

i'd use dr mario in melee and 4, never played ultimate


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What is anyone’s main obsessions?
> One of mine is the AC series


*Yumeko and Kakagurui. *Jjba is there too.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

This is me.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 301788
> This is me.


*Ive never seen inklings win screen, bc I’m SO BAD AT SMASH*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *Ive never seen inklings win screen, bc I’m SO BAD AT SMASH*


Oh... I... don't play against real people very often.... for the same reason.


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

Clapping inklings


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Clapping inklings


they don’t have bones
it’s just skin and muscle and ink slapping together


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

*loth why are you changing your title once per second*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> they don’t have bones
> it’s just skin and muscle and ink slapping together


Thanks for that thought now in my head


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *loth why are you changing your title once per second*


*I’m indecisive and edgy MOM it’s NOT A PHASE*

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Thanks for that thought now in my head


My pleasure *tips hat*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *I’m indecisive and edgy MOM it’s NOT A PHASE*


_edgy phase edgy phase_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *I’m indecisive and edgy MOM it’s NOT A PHASE*


Loth we can't keep up with your edge


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> they don’t have bones
> it’s just skin and muscle and ink slapping together


.....Okay, that sounds disturbing.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Loth we can't keep up with your edge


Their edge is piercing my very soul from here
Edit OOPS I FORGOT TO SAY THEY


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

ow the edge


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

Edgy phase at its finest
Idk if I'm going under one it would be weird if I did


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh... I... don't play against real people very often.... for the same reason.


Inkling’s ink mechanic is crap incarnate


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _edgy phase edgy phase_





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Loth we can't keep up with your edge


My whole personality is 
stupid+edgy+gay+art bros


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Pikachu is gonna pikapuke


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

@Lothitine I'm sorry I forgot to say they ahhhhhh


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Their edge is piercing my very soul from here
> Edit OOPS I FORGOT TO SAY THEY


sharp as my dark, emo soul
(Also ty for correcting yourself)

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020



ohare01 said:


> @Lothitine I'm sorry I forgot to say they ahhhhhh


It’s all good


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> sharp as my dark, emo soul
> (Also ty for correcting yourself)
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020
> ...


Alright


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

I’m using Picrew so much it’s on my frequently visited

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I’m using Picrew so much it’s on my frequently visited


I'd use it more but it's crappy on my phone


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

_*Where's TBT?*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I’m using Picrew so much it’s on my frequently visited
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020
> 
> View attachment 301790


I wonder what's on my frequently visited...



Eh, nothing interesting. 
I don't even visit Scratch that much anymore?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

@Rosie977 *WHAT IS YOUR TITLE*


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 11, 2020)

I don't even know how to check but it's definitely tbt

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020



ohare01 said:


> @Rosie977 *WHAT IS YOUR TITLE*


Uhhhhh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Rosie977 *WHAT IS YOUR TITLE*


OH
it's from quiplash haha


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Rosie977 *WHAT IS YOUR TITLE*


Oh, that's from our Quiplash game


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

rosie knows that prompt should've won


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

WHAT EVEN WLQVQFAKABA


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

Most visited is Tbt and some 3d model website
At the moment and a few wikis


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Here's a fun game idea: Most cursed thing in your search history.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

2 of the things on my most visited I haven't even been to in a while


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Here's a fun game idea: Most cursed thing in your search history.


my search history is far too long for that


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Here's a fun game idea: Most cursed thing in your search history.


Oh boy

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> my search history is far too long for that


Yeah this


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I wonder what's on my frequently visited...
> View attachment 301793
> Eh, nothing interesting.
> I don't even visit Scratch that much anymore?


What’s your scratch user?
I don’t use it much either but I have some friends on there n stuff


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

I'll go first:
what does death feel like

I didn't feel like scrolling for long so that's it


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Here's a fun game idea: Most cursed thing in your search history.


Yeah, I don't know how to look through the entire thing and figure it out.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> What’s your scratch user?
> I don’t use it much either but I have some friends on there n stuff


Vantablackout


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

I don’t even think I can see my search history


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Vantablackout


You have been followed


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Does cursed text generator count


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

I looked and for now I will say "Takoyaki"
I was checking my spelling but OMG without that context


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

Idk..... Song name dark


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

this probably
3 am-


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

Brb I guess maybe...


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

*Head h u r t
Again*


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 11, 2020)

i know what i have to do but i don't know if i have the strength to do it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *Head h u r t
> Again*


Loth noooo take a break if you need to


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 301797
> i know what i have to do but i don't know if i have the strength to do it


Oh no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 301797
> i know what i have to do but i don't know if i have the strength to do it


Rosie no even I couldn't do it


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Well... _*this isn't helping at all.*_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Loth noooo take a break if you need to


Nah it hurts no matter what I’m just sad now
I took migrane medicine and it *STILL HURTS*

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 301797
> i know what i have to do but i don't know if i have the strength to do it


I appreciate the Star Wars quote


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Nah it hurts no matter what I’m just sad now
> I took migrane medicine and it *STILL HURTS*


I don't want your head exploding without warning


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Uh.... food...?
_Uh-oh


_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I don't want your head exploding without warning


Nah that happens all the time lmao
I’m hungry I’m gonna go eat bread and grab a pepsi


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

hosting quiplash now
who wants to join


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 301797
> i know what i have to do but i don't know if i have the strength to do it


Did you do it
I'm waiting


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Did you do it
> I'm waiting


^^^^^^^


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Did you do it
> I'm waiting


No I want to sleep tonight although maybe tomorrow mwhahahah


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 301797
> i know what i have to do but i don't know if i have the strength to do it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> No I want to sleep tonight although maybe tomorrow mwhahahah


Should I do it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> No I want to sleep tonight although maybe tomorrow mwhahahah


How disappointing


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 301802


nope nope nope nope not blue


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Live on Twitch 
Code is XATK


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 301802


THE WHAT



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Should I do it


yes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Sorry I’m super busy with terraforming


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> THE WHAT
> 
> 
> yes


the most cursed image


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

This is where I _*stop.









*_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

*is anyone gonna join?*

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020



Seastar said:


> This is where I _*stop.
> View attachment 301806
> View attachment 301805
> View attachment 301803*_
> View attachment 301801


“atheist”
is that where i mentioned i was athiest


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> THE WHAT
> 
> 
> yes


hhh not that bad but I saw something in an eye which makes me squirm honestly


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *is anyone gonna join?*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020
> 
> ...


.....No.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .....No.


Lmao was that from the spaghetti thing?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

I wanna join Jackbox but I can't


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

If anyone else wants to join wait until next round

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I wanna join Jackbox but I can't


what, why?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Lmao was that from the spaghetti thing?


Also no.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hhh not that bad but I saw something in an eye which makes me squirm honestly


Oh frick same
Even _thinking _about it... urgh


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Also no.


why did you google athiesm


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> If anyone else wants to join wait until next round
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020
> 
> ...


With family


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> With family


tell them you need to go eat soap and that you'll brb


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> With family


We’ll be going on and off all night so don’t rush


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> why did you google athiesm


....For spelling... I think...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> tell them you need to go eat soap and that you'll brb


If I tell them I eat soap then 
Uh
Idk


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....For spelling... I think...


why would you need to spell athiesm


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> why would you need to spell athiesm


That's what I didn't want to answer.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

oh heck I hit 5k posts
rookie numbers but I'm getting there


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> That's what I didn't want to answer.


unrelated: what’s your religious standpoint


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> unrelated: what’s your religious standpoint


Maybe she doesn't want to answer


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> unrelated: what’s your religious standpoint


No, that's very related


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

NO WAY
YOU JINXED ME


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

My brain feels tingly lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> My brain feels tingly lol


did your brain fall asleep
try shaking it


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh heck I hit 5k posts
> rookie numbers but I'm getting there


I’m barely at 2500


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

I'm almost at 12k


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> did your brain fall asleep
> try shaking it


*I’m slightly concerned as to why my
brain is tingling whilst I eat bread*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm almost at 12k


wait slow down I need to catch up


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wait slow down I need to catch up


_how about I go on hiatus for a month_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _how about I go on hiatus for a month_


_wait no
unless you need to_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Who’s our one audience?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _wait no
> unless you need to_


nah lol


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _how about I go on hiatus for a month_


Do you need to?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Who’s our one audience?


your mom
Hahahahahhahahahahahahahhaahahhahaaghahahabahahshsbejwjwgrjjejwjsbsbeuwoabshwlkqopqpahsdgs


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> your mom
> Hahahahahhahahahahahahahhaahahhahaaghahahabahahshsbejwjwgrjjejwjsbsbeuwoabshwlkqopqpahsdgs


FUNNY AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA A AHABUGAGYUAGBGYBA


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

*submits nonsense*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Do you need to?


Nah lol
I doubt I could leave that long


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

i wonder how many posts ill be at by the time i start cutting back


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 11, 2020)

*lurks in nonsense*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

"Undertale Baseball Manatees"
That was my nonsense.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> "Undertale Baseball Manatees"
> That was my nonsense.


Amazing


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> "Undertale Baseball Manatees"
> That was my nonsense.


And it was beautiful nonsense


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

code is XYQT
join in

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020





A real cognitive divide.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> code is XYQT
> join in
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020
> ...


Hmm I wonder who put what


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

Broskis...
I just realized how hard I ship Ezra and Sabine
And
I’m also crushing on Sabine lmao


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

I FOUND MY KAZOO


----------



## Kurb (Aug 11, 2020)

also Seastar caused a jinx


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 301809
> also Seastar caused a jinx


_oh no it's so hard to decide_


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

If there is a out of context thing from a game 
I might put it in my sig temporarily if possible

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020

A and B are similar to AB
For the corn


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 12, 2020)

I present to you the peak of humanity

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Theoneandonlymegan said:


> I present to you the peak of humanity
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020
> 
> View attachment 301811


Absolutely


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Broskis...
> I just realized how hard I ship Ezra and Sabine
> And
> I’m also crushing on Sabine lmao


CURSED EZRABINE PICREW


I TAKE NO CRITICISM

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020

Left speechless, I see


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> CURSED EZRABINE PICREWView attachment 301812
> I TAKE NO CRITICISM
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020
> ...


you killed it


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

I'm not sure what to say now... hmm...
Veemo.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 12, 2020)

gg and good night!


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> you killed it


the picrew or the chat


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

might stream forza later so you can see my ridiculously overclocked cars


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

I think everyone vanished...


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Eat tingles again


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I think everyone vanished...


i’m watching yt


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

I'm here


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Bro I’m so mad people keep clickbaiting me into clicking triggering stuff on instagram

They don’t even put a tw :/
Like I just clicked on something on someone’s story and swiped and it was 
‘Now that I’ve got your attention, *insert uncensored stuff*
it makes me SO MAD


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Eat tingles again


I don't think that's normal.
But then again, the voice in my head isn't normal either.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't think that's normal.
> But then again, the voice in my head isn't normal either.


relatable


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> relatable


Oh gosh, that wasn't supposed to be.
H e l p


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Sorry, I’ve been caught up in Evwirt.


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

TW is trigger warning right?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Sorry, I’ve been caught up in Evwirt.


You're a deer again?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You're a deer again?


Yup. I guess this is a nightly occurrence now...


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> TW is trigger warning right?


mmhm


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yup. I guess this is a nightly occurrence now...


That's not good...
Like... this could mean you'll eventually be a deer permanently.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> That's not good...
> Like... this could mean you'll eventually be a deer permanently.


I sure hope not.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> That's not good...
> Like... this could mean you'll eventually be a deer permanently.


I mean being a deer is cool tbh


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I mean being a deer is cool tbh


Not for him, though.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

hungy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Not for him, though.


Yea I’d rather stay a human


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea I’d rather stay a human


but i bet being a deer is way more fun


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> but i bet being a deer is way more fun


They have hooves... I don't think so.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

so we still going strong with tbt anime?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

current status


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> so we still going strong with tbt anime?


I already forgot about it.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I already forgot about it.


we’ve got Enx on animation 
who‘s gonna be on voices


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> but i bet being a deer is way more fun


Not really...a lot of cooler things require thumbs


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> we’ve got Enx on animation
> who‘s gonna be on voices


can i be google translate voice

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020

bc i literally sound like Martha Speaks


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 301750
> its here


never forget


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Not really...a lot of cooler things require thumbs


This is why Ribbon is fine with being an Inkling (or... Octoling).


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

Tbt anime...
Should I post the link to the script?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> can i be google translate voice
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020
> 
> bc i literally sound like Martha Speaks


.......
does anyone even know Martha speaks

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Tbt anime...
> Should I post the link to the script?


Yes!!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020

..hello


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> .......
> does anyone even know Martha speaks


Uh, sorta... It's a dog that started talking after eating alphabet soup, right...?
That's all I remember...
Wasn't it a book?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh, sorta... It's a dog that started talking after eating alphabet soup, right...?
> That's all I remember...
> Wasn't it a book?


Mmhm
I sound kinda like her lmao 
(Very annoying)


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

TBT Anime Outline
					

This is Kurb. Please keep a level of professionalism. Character list: Kurb: Main Antag Saltyy: Kurb’s Apprentice YLWC”Matty”:Cursed Child determined to help protagonist to break spell  “Unicycle Witch” implied character. Matty has a grudge against her (editorial note: probably not, UW will prob...




					docs.google.com
				



Here


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

‘Loth: Alive Probably’
I vaguely remember writing that at 4 am

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020



Lothitine said:


> ‘Loth: Alive Probably’
> I vaguely remember writing that at 4 am


Ah yes my favorite character trope: *ALIVE*

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020

*Is anyone here*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Oy I spent like over 2 hours making a lake


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oy I spent like over 2 hours making a lake


in animal crossing or with your bare hooves


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> in animal crossing or with your bare hooves


Well... I have my hands again so in AC I guess


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Tbt anime...
> Should I post the link to the script?


We need VOICES


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> We need VOICES


hsgsgshahegeg if i have to I’ll do a voice

but id rather help write/do art/character design


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

I have no idea what’s happening but at least I can sleep in my hammock tonight


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

Text to speech is awesome with voices if you can stand the robotic part


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

I am now text to speech

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020

anyways ill help w art and writing if y’all want


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

It's midnight... why am I hungry again? Aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 12, 2020)

cake


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

I’m not all that hungry atm...maybe I should be more careful with Evwirt’s food...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

I guess i could scout a soundtrack?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m not all that hungry atm...maybe I should be more careful with Evwirt’s food...


.....Do you think something you ate turned you into a deer earlier?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .....Do you think something you ate turned you into a deer earlier?


Possibly...


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

woah its 2 am


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 12, 2020)

3000th post. :3


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I guess i could scout a soundtrack?


I found my kazoo I can make music


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Evwirt is strange as all else...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I found my kazoo I can make music


i thought we were taking this seriously


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i thought we were taking this seriously


do we take anything seriously


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

We can use stock music as a background
I have some good music websites for stock music


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i thought we were taking this seriously


kazooing is serious business


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> We can use stock music as a background
> I have some good music websites for stock music


Kevin Macleod?


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Kevin Macleod?


no we’re keeping this as an unlisted series
we can get copyrighted if we want


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> no we’re keeping this as an unlisted series
> we can get copyrighted if we want


okay then everyone chip in their playlists


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> no we’re keeping this as an unlisted series
> we can get copyrighted if we want


We have to put the stardust crusaders theme during the epic battle scenes


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Don't I count as a copyrighted character?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> okay then everyone chip in their playlists


I’ll scout some music later tonight


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

And The Final Countdown
And Seven Nation Army
And Sweet Dreams Are Made of This


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Use the tune of Wild Woods for whatever woods y’all find me in


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> no we’re keeping this as an unlisted series
> we can get copyrighted if we want


does this mean we can use this beauty


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> okay then everyone chip in their playlists











						nicee
					

Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




					www.youtube.com
				



85 songs on there, and also Kevin Kiner music would work as a background thing


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

I need to check all of my playlists


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

This. It's not what you think it is.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

More good stuff








						Sleepy
					

Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




					www.youtube.com


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

what even is my music taste


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

My fav jojo theme


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

USE THIS AT THE ENDDDDSS


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Dang my usual flavor of music doesn’t mesh with any of this


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

this is also epic it would be a capital crime not to use it


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

I'm not posting my playlists because I don't want anyone looking up my username


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

I have no taste in music, but I can draw some characters for the project, but after I finish my drawing


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

I have 14 hrs worth of songs how do I find anything in this


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I have 14 hrs worth of songs how do I find anything in this


you don't


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> USE THIS AT THE ENDDDDSS


This is my favorite song ever it would make me sosososososoossoososo happy to use it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> you don't


yeah I do


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Song that isn't real but I have it here anyway


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

I’ll sort thru all your playlists, filter out the unnecessary tracks stuff, and then keep the good music.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’ll sort thru all your playlists, filter out the unnecessary tracks stuff, and then keep the good music.


are you just gonna erase everything


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’ll sort thru all your playlists, filter out the unnecessary tracks stuff, and then keep the good music.


once again
lit var.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> you don't


Alright, you caught me.
It's 13 hrs and 48 minutes.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> are you just gonna erase everything


no i wont


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

idc if this is used or not this ****ing slaps
fist of the north star has such a great ost


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Y'all are putting my music to shame


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Also anything from Koe No Karachi’s ost tbh


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

Uh...
Give me characters and personalities and details and I will work on some of them when I have time


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Oh, Golden Wind from JoJo (Did ohare post that already?)


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Here's something random


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Uh...
> Give me characters and personalities and details and I will work on some of them when I have time


Like for drawing?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

AJR needs to be in the soundtrack for no reason we just need them


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Like for drawing?


Probably...
Then the animator can draw it in any style if they want to


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Okay, this one's a joke and you may not realize it is unless you play the video.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Uh...
> Give me characters and personalities and details and I will work on some of them when I have time


*Me*
idk im
chill and laid back
itd be cool if i could fly/have magic/be an angel or such but idk
I’d be the person rooting for the main protag and help them but not be super important yknow
id be the one to help push forward the ~character arc~

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020



Seastar said:


> Okay, this one's a joke and you may not realize it is unless you play the video.


*Villain theme*


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

Idk if I can draw males, but I’ll try 
Also the references will be on the document since I don’t want google to steal my art


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

I have another gem to share


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Uh...
> Give me characters and personalities and details and I will work on some of them when I have time


Just make me a bi frog and then you have me


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Idk if I can draw males, but I’ll try
> Also the references will be on the document since I don’t want google to steal my art


ill design myself real quick


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Idk if I can draw males, but I’ll try
> Also the references will be on the document since I don’t want google to steal my art


Are ya fine drawing deer? If not I’ll probably draw my character


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

I’ll try to draw deer
I think I can draw some animals...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

So post all your playlists of music


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

I will go afk right now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I’ll try to draw deer
> I think I can draw some animals...


my character has to be somewhere between this


and this 

he also has the little red bell-collar like in the first one


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Uh...
> Give me characters and personalities and details and I will work on some of them when I have time


I would but all I could manage to do was think of "pacifist".


Spoiler: Character


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> So post all your playlists of music











						nicee
					

Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




					www.youtube.com
				



More upbeat, lyrics









						Sleepy
					

Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




					www.youtube.com
				



Calm, musical









						『Koe no Katachi 』 Original Soundtrack
					

Koe no Katachi OST (A silent Voice ) Original Soundtrack




					www.youtube.com
				



my favorite OST

I rlly want this piece in it 






	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020

Here’s my picrew if that helps:


Spoiler


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

i


Lothitine said:


> nicee
> 
> 
> Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.
> ...


 ill make sure ot gets in the final playlist


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i
> 
> ill make sure ot gets in the final playlist


Ty!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020

*Where is everyone *


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Ty!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020
> 
> *Where is everyone *


I’m in the forest


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Fun fact: Sometimes I wake up with this stuck in my head.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Everyones asleep


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

I think its about time to head off for the night


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Fun fact: Sometimes I wake up with this stuck in my head.


i used to be able to be 3 seconds away from a world record on a splatoon 2 level but I forgot which one


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

im aake


----------



## vixened (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Ty!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020
> 
> *Where is everyone *


maybe they're ghosts


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> I think its about time to head off for the night


goodnight


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Everyones asleep


Well, it is the middle of the night. I will be heading back to the deep woods to sleep soon...maybe I’ll figure out the problem in Evwirt tomorrow...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oh, Golden Wind from JoJo (Did ohare post that already?)


I posted Jotaro's theme :3


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

vixenism said:


> maybe they're ghosts


Are you a ghost?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> goodnight


I'll linger for a little longer before I hand the graveyard shift over to kurby and frog
hopefully nothing zany happens this time


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i
> 
> ill make sure ot gets in the final playlist






Pls make sure this is in too


----------



## vixened (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Are you a ghost?


_who knows_


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Are you a ghost?


I am


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

I’m certainly alive


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m certainly alive


......I've certainly been shot and blown up by Kurb multiple times.
Am *I *alive?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

the ghosts of the thread are coming out, I guess Halloween really is tomorrow


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> the ghosts of the thread are coming out, I guess Halloween really is tomorrow


spooky time spooky time spooky time


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> spooky time spooky time spooky time


who is rock and why does he need more love


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

sppooky season


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ......I've certainly been shot and blown up by Kurb multiple times.
> Am *I *alive?


Probably not


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> who is rock and why does he need more love


Rock is the dude in my pfp and he needs more love after getting beat up by a monkey


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

WE’RE GONNA RACE A TRAIN!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Probably not


Then what am I?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Rock is the dude in my pfp and he needs more love after getting beat up by a monkey


sending thoughts and prayers to my dude rock, **** them simeons


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Hehehehe I have spooky time all year thanks to Evwirt


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

I have no spooky time lol


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 12, 2020)

I am really actually a skeleton


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

I have candy spooky time.... well, not right now.


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

I’m back


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

Jamborenium said:


> I am really actually a skeleton


never gave u permission to post that pic of me


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> never gave u permission to post that pic of me


...my long lost twin..I-I-is that you?? D':


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Jamborenium said:


> I am really actually a skeleton


You've hatched already?!


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

Jamborenium said:


> ...my long lost twin..I-I-is that you?? D':


the brothers(?) bone


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> You've hatched already?!


_No one will ever forget what Josuke said huh_


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 12, 2020)

Give me the pizza dammit!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Good thing I'm just all ink and I don't have a skeleton.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

_Prepare for the skeleton wars, boys._


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Good thing I'm just all ink and I don't have a skeleton.


I have one tho 0-0


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I have one tho 0-0


Same
Josuke why
What does skeleton hatching even *mean*


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

this skeletons logging off now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

_Oh my gosh



I knew I saw it somewhere before_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _Oh my gosh
> View attachment 301845
> I knew I saw it somewhere before_


_*Is that where he got it from?*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*Is that where he got it from?*_


_Most likely
Josuke is this where you got your wisdom?_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Spoiler: memes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _Most likely
> Josuke is this where you got your wisdom?_


@ProbablyNotJosuke *explain*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Spoiler: memes
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 301846View attachment 301847View attachment 301848


I'm in that first one and I don't like it.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Lie In April theme came on in my playlist and ima c r y


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

You have 12k now


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm in that first one and I don't like it.


I’m in ALL OF THEm/


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

.....Don't mind me... I'm just a squid having her daily mental breakdown about being part octopus and constantly hearing things no one else can.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> You have 12k now


I saw akqcqiahsva


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 12, 2020)

I'm just going to post my favorite skeleton gifs​


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

When I see a skeleton all I think of is Sans and Papyrus


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> When I see a skeleton all I think of is Sans and Papyrus


so cool
so cool
so cool
so cool
so cool


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

BRUHH I WAS HOPING STARDUST CRUSADERS WOULD COME ON IN MY PLAYLIST AND IT DID OMFG

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020

_HOW THE HECK_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Shoutout to *jjjjjohn for making these*


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 12, 2020)

I Love my friend


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Wait
What if
I turned all of you into QR Code designs
And put you in my AC basement


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

Jamborenium said:


> I Love my friend
> View attachment 301865​


just 5am things


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wait
> What if
> I turned all of you into QR Code designs
> And put you in my AC basement


_*Wait-
W h a t*_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wait
> What if
> I turned all of you into QR Code designs
> And put you in my AC basement


I see what you did there


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> BRUHH I WAS HOPING STARDUST CRUSADERS WOULD COME ON IN MY PLAYLIST AND IT DID OMFG
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020
> 
> _HOW THE HECK_


Still freaked out over this
_how did spotify know..?_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Still freaked out over this
> _how did spotify know..?_


Spotify sees
_Spotify hears
Spotify feels
*Spotify knows*_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Spotify sees
> _Spotify hears
> Spotify feels
> *Spotify knows*_


_that's unsettling_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

now that i’ve gotten my barn finds done
time to start scouting music


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 12, 2020)

[forgot people here were strict lol]​


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Jamborenium said:


> me and my best friend being responsible adults
> View attachment 301868​


can we not get this locked again


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Jamborenium said:


> me and my best friend being responsible adults
> View attachment 301868​


oh no oh no oh no


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> can we not get this locked again


Yeah... please.


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 12, 2020)

sorry, like I said forgot how strict this forum can be lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Jamborenium said:


> sorry


tweet
tweet
*tweet*

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020

Wait it's edited nvm


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Jamborenium said:


> sorry, like I said forgot how strict this forum can be lol


The image is deleted now, so it's fine.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

up past 3am again.. not good at all lol

I need to fix my sleep schedule not worsen it


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> up past 3am again.. not good at all lol
> 
> I need to fix my sleep schedule not worsen it


same here, I need to stop staying up all night


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293149556964831234*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293150256813740032*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> can we not get this locked again


What was it?


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 12, 2020)

They did these books so dirty when they changed the art work




​


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

I'm going to sleep for real now be on ur best behavior


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293149556964831234*
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293150256813740032*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What was it?


Uhhhhh...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uhhhhh...


I want to knowwwww


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I want to knowwwww


It was a joky thing but not appropriate for the forums


----------



## Chris (Aug 12, 2020)

If it was inappropriate then its better just to move conversation along as if it never happened.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Hello yes I'm taking applicants for a new family


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hello yes I'm taking applicants for a new family


I'll be your mom or dad which ever you prefer


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> If it was inappropriate then its better just to move conversation along as if it never happened.


oh hi vrisnem


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Jamborenium said:


> I'll be your mom or dad which ever you prefer


hmmm you're parental unit number 1


----------



## Chris (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> oh hi vrisnem


Good morning.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hmmm you're parental unit number 1


Can I be your sister


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Can I be the pet squid/octopus-


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hmmm you're parental unit number 1


perfect


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Can I be your sister


Yes!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020

Alright got a new family


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yes!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020
> 
> Alright got a new family


Yay

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020

_I needed a new one too
thats a joke. Kinda._


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Alright new family time to go to Disney


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Alright new family time to go to Disney


I've never been there:000


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 12, 2020)

I'll be everyone's parental unit, even if you are older I don't care >:c I am now your parent


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Alright new family time to go to Disney


Can pets go?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Jamborenium said:


> I'll be everyone's parental unit, even if you are older I don't care >:c I am now your parent


This whole basement has so many parental figures now
You, FreeHelium, Antonio and Vrisnem
Who next??


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Can pets go?


If they don't let us we'll concur Disney then take our pets


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Can pets go?


yes, and if they say no I will threaten the mouse


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> If they don't let us we'll concur Disney then take our pets


Or I could pretend to be a human


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Or I could pretend to be a human


but I want to threaten the mouse :c


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Or I could pretend to be a human


That too. If you're a service pet, however, we could also bring you.
But, for what service, anyway?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> That too. If you're a service pet, however, we could also bring you.
> But, for what service, anyway?


Comfort


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Oh gosh I now want to go make an avatar of a human disguise lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh gosh I now want to go make an avatar of a human disguise lol


You'll need one of these




We can also still threaten the mouse


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Touchdown


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Just a normal human-
Nothing to see here.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

VOLKSWAGEN DOES A WHEELIE (GONE WRONG) (I ALMOST DIED)
added the wrong video


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Touchdown


Who gave you your license


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 12, 2020)

okay kids let's get ready to go to Disney Land!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Who gave you your license


We should confiscate his license


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Who gave you your license


the horizon festival


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> the horizon festival


That doesn't sound official I'm calling the FBI


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> That doesn't sound official I'm calling the FBI


don’t or i’ll ram your house


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> don’t or i’ll ram your house


jokes on you I'm gonna get myself evicted

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020

Anyways back to Disney


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> jokes on you I'm gonna get myself evicted
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020
> 
> Anyways back to Disney


disney? WHATS HAPPENEING


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> disney? WHATS HAPPENEING


I formed a new family


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I formed a new family


Am i in it?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Am i in it?


Submit your application


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Submit your application


where dio i do tyhat
also


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> where dio i do tyhat
> also


No need for an application you're already in for the Jack Stauber


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> No need for an application you're already in for the Jack Stauber


jack stauber makes the best but most disturbing stuff ngl

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020





Like this


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 12, 2020)

wait...as your parental figure I forgot to ask everyone


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Jamborenium said:


> wait...as your parental figure I forgot to ask everyone


I wish


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Jamborenium said:


> wait...as your parental figure I forgot to ask everyone


Uh... sure... But I'd say half of me is losing.


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 12, 2020)

well to me you are all winners uwu


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Jamborenium said:


> well to me you are all winners uwu


never say that again


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

I’m back again after short afk


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

legit just bootleg seastar


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> never say that again


You dare tell me what to do??


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Jamborenium said:


> You dare tell me what to do??


This feels like a MS Paint Drawing i’d have seen at 3am and it traumatized me for the rest of my life


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 301891
> legit just bootleg seastar


_I'm not Kirby anymore._


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _I'm not Kirby anymore._


ok kirby calamari


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

Kirby squid


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ok kirby calamari


.......I'm not Kirby


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .......I'm not Kirby


ok calamari


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

My playlist literally just brought up Kirby and Splatoon at the same time and it's not helping.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> My playlist literally just brought up Kirby and Splatoon at the same time and it's not helping.


ok kirby calamari


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> This feels like a MS Paint Drawing i’d have seen at 3am and it traumatized me for the rest of my life


fun fact all my art is done in mspaint​


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Jamborenium said:


> fun fact all my art is done in mspaint


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Jamborenium said:


> fun fact all my art is done in mspaint


So is mine but none of mine is really that good.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Jamborenium said:


> fun fact all my art is done in mspaint


parental unit share some talent


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> parental unit share some talent


Talk about a dysfunctional family


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Jamborenium said:


> fun fact all my art is done in mspaint​


_*how is that ms paint*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

I guess I didn't get the artistic genes


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*how is that ms paint*_


years of practice, I've been using mspaint since I was 13


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Jamborenium said:


> years of practice


i like how some of them are nsfw


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i like how some of them are nsfw


the what


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i like how some of them are nsfw


_huh_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _huh_


what


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i like how some of them are nsfw


that's why I removed it though tech it's more on the gore side, since back then younger me drew lots of gore lol
(though I posted gore here before awhile back with no issues but I'm guessing they changed that)


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what


_what_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Jamborenium said:


> that's why I removed it though tech it's more on the gore side, since back then younger me drew lots of gore lol





ohare01 said:


> _what_


what


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

I didn't notice, but then again, I didn't look long enough.
I swear I saw a Neopet in there.


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I didn't notice, but then again, I didn't look long enough.
> I swear I saw a Neopet in there.


you are 100% right lol I was very big into neopets


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

I love that pufferfish video
May he rest in pieces


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I love that pufferfish video
> May he rest in pieces


yes umu I will never forgot its final words _"__æügh"_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I love that pufferfish video
> May he rest in pieces


ææææuuuuuggh


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

And here I am only able to draw like this


Spoiler


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

My school made it so I can't change my gmail picture so now it's stuck as a JoJo meme


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> And here I am only able to draw like this
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Here's my most recent drawing lmfao


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 301901


This response doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> This response doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 12, 2020)

LOOK AT THIS PASSPORT
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## Chris (Aug 12, 2020)

Jamborenium said:


> that's why I removed it though tech it's more on the gore side, since back then younger me drew lots of gore lol
> (though I posted gore here before awhile back with no issues but I'm guessing they changed that)


If you're unsure whether something is appropriate to post or not then it's better to err on the side of caution. We typically remove anything that isn't PG-13, both to protect the community and to not upset the people who advertise with us.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Jamborenium said:


> LOOK AT THIS PASSPORT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Secretly I know this joke.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

I have more Forza clips to upload


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> If you're unsure whether something is appropriate to post or not then it's better to err on the side of caution. We typically remove anything that isn't PG-13, both to protect the community and to not upset the people who advertise with us.


true and tbh when I shared that I kinda forgot about the gore it had , which is why I quickly removed when I saw it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I have more Forza clips to upload


How many


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> How many


Several.
How many do you want


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Several.
> How many do you want


uhh
a lot


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> uhh
> a lot


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

So... what now?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> So... what now?


more forza clips?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020




I have never been happier to see this


----------



## Mick (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


>



It clearly disappeared when you hit the tree, I don't see a problem


----------



## Chris (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> more forza clips?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020
> 
> ...


How could you let it get so low?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Mick said:


> It clearly disappeared when you hit the tree, I don't see a problem






It’s not spaceflight, but it’s flight all right.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> How could you let it get so low?


Broken charging cable and depleting sanity


----------



## Mick (Aug 12, 2020)

@Kurb Felt like you would be able to appreciate this


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

*



ZUUUUM*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

A totally important note to self: make gear ratios lower


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Note to self: Stop staying up this late.


----------



## Chris (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Note to self: Stop staying up this late.


I forget a lot of you won't have slept yet if you're still active. Almost 10:30am here and I've been up since 5:50am.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I forget a lot of you won't have slept yet if you're still active. Almost 10:30am here and I've been up since 5:50am.


Yeah, it's 4:26 AM here lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 12, 2020)

why am I not asleep yet


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Milky star said:


> why am I not asleep yet


I don't know, but I'm probably still up because I woke up late.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't know, but I'm probably still up because I woke up late.


I want to sleep but i'm afraid to.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

5:33
Remind me to change my gear ratios to smaller for the VW De Luxe tomorrow k thx gn


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I want to sleep but i'm afraid to.


What are you afraid of?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What are you afraid of?


the dark


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What are you afraid of?


Being tired.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020

and yes the dark


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Being tired.


....Wha?
If you sleep, you won't be tired anymore?
Or do I just not get it...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....Wha?
> If you sleep, you won't be tired anymore?
> Or do I just not get it...


I want to wake up early. If I sleep i'll be tired due to not enough sleep.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I want to wake up early. If I sleep i'll be tired due to not enough sleep.


From my experience, you'll feel worse if you get no sleep.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> From my experience, you'll feel worse if you get no sleep.


Then i'm sleeping. Good night


----------



## Chris (Aug 12, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I want to wake up early. If I sleep i'll be tired due to not enough sleep.


You'll be tired if you attempt to stay up too. Taking a 1.5-2hr nap is a good idea.


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

I'm back


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Mornin’!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Um... G-good morning.
I shouldn't still be here.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Um... G-good morning.
> I shouldn't still be here.


Didn’t ya go to bed earlier?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Didn’t ya go to bed earlier?


....I tried to. That didn't work out...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Also: y’all’s formed a family without me! (Q(λ )Q )


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Also: y’all’s formed a family without me! (Q(λ )Q )


Oh, huh... I had already forgotten about that.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

hello


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

Hello


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Mornin’!


----------



## Antonio (Aug 12, 2020)

good morning


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Good morning...
I shouldn't be here, but I am...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

I get to play the fun game of “what food is turning me into a deer”


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I get to play the fun game of “what food is turning me into a deer”


Oh no... Be careful...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh no... Be careful...


I will


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2020)

afternoon simps


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> afternoon simps


I’m a feral child not a simp


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m a feral child not a simp


still a simp


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

Hm...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

I'm just a squid...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2020)

imma turt and im gonna burgle ur turts


----------



## Mick (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Also: y’all’s formed a family without me! (Q(λ )Q )



Ironic how the children were left out for this family


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Mick said:


> Ironic how the children were left out for this family


Prolly cuz we’re feral


----------



## Mick (Aug 12, 2020)

Hello & good morning to the people waking up right now


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2020)

also mail people are real simps here gotta contact them ugh


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Mick said:


> Ironic how the children were left out for this family





Your Local Wild Child said:


> Prolly cuz we’re feral


I asked to be the pet...
What does that say about me?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I asked to be the pet...
> What does that say about me?


If they took me out of Evwirt I’d be qualified too


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

What if I was in the family?
What role would I fit in?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What if I was in the family?
> What role would I fit in?


Hmm...I’m not entirely sure


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

It's a mystery...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2020)

what did i walk into lmao


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

Idk


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

me atm


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 301944
> me atm


...what lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Tex keeps admiring Evwirt’s greeters


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

I'm going to attempt to sleep now... I haven't been feeling right emotionally for the past few hours and that has kept me awake...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2020)

hi im tex


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

Tex the penguin


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

He’s out of place in my town


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

Idc really care about villager themes to be honest...
I rather have villagers that I like


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Idc really care about villager themes to be honest...
> I rather have villagers that I like


That’s the thing: I actually do like the villagers I’m getting.


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

Well I gtg now...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2020)

^seeya

also man my tum hurts lol i need to eat less of some **** lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

I need to make my coffee but I can’t make my snowboy


----------



## Mick (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I need to make my coffee but I can’t make my snowboy



How are these two things related?


----------



## toxapex (Aug 12, 2020)

Maybe it’s Iced Coffee

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020



Seastar said:


> I'm going to attempt to sleep now... I haven't been feeling right emotionally for the past few hours and that has kept me awake...



Sleep well!


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _Most likely
> Josuke is this where you got your wisdom?_


I’ve been looking for that post for years


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Mick said:


> How are these two things related?


I needed to perfect my snowboy before I got my coffee. It took multiple tries. Now I’m trying to make a grotto for a special project but it’s annoying me right now


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

@Kurb more jackbox today or I steal your spleen


----------



## Mick (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I needed to perfect my snowboy before I got my coffee. It took multiple tries. Now I’m trying to make a grotto for a special project but it’s annoying me right now



Ah. Sounds fun.

I've been searching "new design" on the kiosk. Results were interesting.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Good morning wkwbwvh am tired


----------



## Mick (Aug 12, 2020)

Here look at the range of quality and cursedness of these patterns



Spoiler




























The kiosk is an absolute goldmine! 



ohare01 said:


> Good morning wkwbwvh am tired



Good morning~


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Mick said:


> Here look at the range of quality and cursedness of these patterns
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man those are all beautiful


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

Mick said:


> Here look at the range of quality and cursedness of these patterns
> 
> 
> 
> ...



3 is my favourite


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> 3 is my favourite


I like 4-7 the most


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 12, 2020)

howdy!
I'm flowey!
Flowey the flower!
(congrats ohare i'm now obsessed with undertale)


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> @Kurb more jackbox today or I steal your spleen


stop robbing krub of his body parts ya felon 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020

anyways I’m back


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> stop robbing krub of his body parts ya felon


he's stinky. it must be done to preserve our smelling ability


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> he's stinky. it must be done to preserve our smelling ability


What about me


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What about me


at this point I'm just convinced that you're a very hardcore LARPer


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> at this point I'm just convinced that you're a very hardcore LARPer


wha--


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2020)

Mick said:


> How are these two things related?


...uh confusing post alert xD


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 12, 2020)

aMeRiCa eXpLaIn

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020

oh wait
:<


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

I’m too far away from anything to actually LARP. I’m in cornsville


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> howdy!
> I'm flowey!
> Flowey the flower!
> (congrats ohare i'm now obsessed with undertale)


You're welcome :3c


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m too far away from anything to actually LARP. I’m in cornsville


ahhh ohio


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m too far away from anything to actually LARP. I’m in cornsville


thought you were in evwirt


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> ahhh ohio


Maybe


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Indiana?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

(3 people targeting me in tetris)
brain:use the long piece in your hold
me: but what if I need it later
brain: you’re gonna die
me: but what if i neeeeed it


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2020)

woolly rhinoceros


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> ahhh ohio


Ohio isn’t real it can’t hurt you


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> woolly rhinoceros


what


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> thought you were in evwirt


Yup! That’s still in the middle of nowhere 

((I don’t live in a forest but I wish I had a house there))

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020



Lothitine said:


> Indiana?


Maybe


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Ohio isn’t real it can’t hurt you


Ohio sits patiently in the corner ready to strike at any moment


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yup! That’s still in the middle of nowhere
> 
> ((I don’t live in a forest but I wish I had a house there))


Kentucky????? Illinois??
Man evwirt is closer than i thought


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what


eh just reading about extinct animals


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Kentucky????? Illinois??
> Man evwirt is closer than i thought


Maybe to both 
Evwirt can be accessed by all if Evwirt wants them


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Maybe to both
> Evwirt can be accessed by all if Evwirt wants them


How poetic


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> How poetic


And terrifying. Evwirt is crazy at times and not in a fun way

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020

So my move out window is here...but it’s Deirdre. Imma wait for one of my non-deer to ask

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020

My neighbors are playing Africa kinda loud and I have to commend them on their tastes


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

nice I got 17th place


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> nice I got 17th place


In Tetris 99?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> In Tetris 99?


yes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> yes


I missed the window for the Kirby skin


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I missed the window for the Kirby skin


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

HEY im hungry for Taco Bell should i get it


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> HEY im hungry for Taco Bell should i get it


ye


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> HEY im hungry for Taco Bell should i get it


Yesh get a chalupa


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Current mood is qoqvqcwiwjwwb


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Current mood is qoqvqcwiwjwwb


Current mood is slight headache but otherwise cool


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

current mood: stomach pain


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Current mood is slight headache but otherwise cool


current mood is existing calmly


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 12, 2020)

Beep


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Ello


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 12, 2020)

Hello hello how is everyone


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> Hello hello how is everyone


Aight. The woods are wild as always


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 12, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> Hello hello how is everyone


 insane


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 12, 2020)

Sounds about right


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 12, 2020)

blessed video i just found




it's beautiful


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

My best friend said something to me that just made me go wkqvqcuwwjw I will never forget


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> My best friend said something to me that just made me go wkqvqcuwwjw I will never forget


what did they say


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> what did they say


_*iTs pERsonAL
you wouldn't get it*_


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*iTs pERsonAL
> you wouldn't get it*_


y e s   i w o u l d


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> y e s   i w o u l d


_*wrong*_


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*wrong*_


r i g h t


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Oh boy I just realized I might need a new, better town tune...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> r i g h t


No you wouldn't~


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh boy I just realized I might need a new, better town tune...


uh
mine is all star
>;3


----------



## Chris (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh boy I just realized I might need a new, better town tune...


Mine is still the default.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Mine is still the default.


It’s currently MK8’s wild wood’s recurring leitmotif but now I’m changing it to LoZ:ALttP’s dark world overworld theme


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Mine is still the default.


oOf-


----------



## Chris (Aug 12, 2020)

I changed it by one note to get the Nook Mile achievement, then immediately changed it right back.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2020)

i need to play tetris 99...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

I’m busy getting things set up on Evwirt


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> @Kurb more jackbox today or I steal your spleen


ok maybe some in a little bit


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

my town tune is cruel Angel's thesis


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2020)

my tune is random "button slamming" bc i just do it for stamp/rating etc lol


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

blue shells are the random crits of mario kart


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

This version is especially good


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

How'd you manage to jump so many pages
School is out I shouldn't be reading this much


----------



## Chris (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> blue shells are the random crits of mario kart


For a moment I thought you were referring to TBT's blue summer shells and was very confused.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> How'd you manage to jump so many pages
> School is out I shouldn't be reading this much


because yes


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> For a moment I thought you were referring to TBT's blue summer shells and was very confused.


Same before I read the mario kart thing and I'm like.. what xD


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Here’s a picture of my dog


She looks so concerned


----------



## Chris (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> How'd you manage to jump so many pages
> School is out I shouldn't be reading this much


It's not necessary to read backwards! Just jump in wherever.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It's not necessary to read backwards! Just jump in whenever.


Yeahhh... But I need context for stuff.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It's not necessary to read backwards! Just jump in wherever.


Some people like to read what they missed lol
I mean I know I do ;P


----------



## toxapex (Aug 12, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> howdy!
> I'm flowey!
> Flowey the flower!
> (congrats ohare i'm now obsessed with undertale)



undertale SLAPS


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yeahhh... But I need context for stuff.


Exactly
What if something insane happens that you missed ya know?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020



toxapex said:


> undertale SLAPS


^^^^^


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Exactly
> What if something insane happens that you missed ya know?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020
> ...


There's always gonna be insane stuff. I just gotta know which insane stuff.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> There's always gonna be insane stuff. I just gotta know which insane stuff.


_ah yes excuse me_


----------



## toxapex (Aug 12, 2020)

I logged on here this morning and the size of the thread had doubled since I was last here at the start of August. I simply will not read all of that


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

GUYS IM GETTING TACO BELL !!!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> GUYS IM GETTING TACO BELL !!!


Is it happy hour there?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Is it happy hour there?


it is 1 pm i just rlly want taco bell


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> it is 1 pm i just rlly want taco bell


My family used to eat there so much I got sick of the food. But, now I want nachos.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It's not necessary to read backwards! Just jump in wherever.


if they didnt do that, who would give me my 10 love reacts every hour?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Ok full picrew library


Spoiler





































ill attach the rest in a sec


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Ok full picrew library
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


_I see frogs on one of them._


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Ok full picrew library
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler
















	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _I see frogs on one of them._


*Froggie*

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020



Lothitine said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


which shoul i use as a pfp


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

toxapex said:


> I logged on here this morning and the size of the thread had doubled since I was last here at the start of August. I simply will not read all of that


We're simply insane


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

gonna host more jackbox
you all know the drill

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020

first code is JOHC
streaming at ttv/kurbusmaximus


----------



## Chris (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> GUYS IM GETTING TACO BELL !!!


Is that a good thing? I've never had Taco Bell. They opened one up in a city about an hour away from me a year or two ago. I haven't been yet because the only time I'm ever on that street is because my friend wants to go to the desserts shop next door. Where I usually order one of the few savoury things on the menu because I'm lame.


Cos I'm sure you're all absolutely desperate to know _"what are Vris' cats doing RIGHT NOW?"_ I figured I would show you:



Spoiler



Muffin is watching the gardener. Cake is walking over the desk and just closed the gaming laptop I had set-up to install updates. Deb is sprawled along the bottom of my bed. I think Dante's crashed out on the sofa downstairs.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Is that a good thing? I've never had Taco Bell. They opened one up in a city about an hour away from me a year or two ago. I haven't been yet because the only time I'm ever on that street is because my friend wants to go to the desserts shop next door. Where I usually order one of the few savoury things on the menu because I'm lame.
> 
> 
> Cos I'm sure you're all absolutely desperate to know _"what are Vris' cats doing RIGHT NOW?"_ I figured I would show you:
> ...


those bedsheets seem like something you’d use
also, unrelated, but what happened to the tbt youtube channel?


----------



## Mick (Aug 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Cos I'm sure you're all absolutely desperate to know _"what are Vris' cats doing RIGHT NOW?"_ I figured I would show you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is exactly why I clicked the thread, how did you know


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> those bedsheets seem like something you’d use
> also, unrelated, but what happened to the tbt youtube channel?


there was a tbt youtube channel


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

we have several spots open
and in fact can’t start without a third spot filled


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> there was a tbt youtube channel


_what_


----------



## Chris (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> those bedsheets seem like something you’d use
> also, unrelated, but what happened to the tbt youtube channel?


No clue. I've been a mod 6yrs and I'm pretty sure it was dead even before I joined the team.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

reeee someone join


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Bell Tree Channel
					

This is the biggest Animal Crossing channel on YouTube. It is ran by Jeremy, SockHead (Chris), and Justin of the Animal Crossing forum, The Bell Tree. Occasi...




					www.youtube.com
				



It’s been dead for five years.
They say it’s run by sockhead 
who i don’t think even mods here anymore


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Bell Tree Channel
> 
> 
> This is the biggest Animal Crossing channel on YouTube. It is ran by Jeremy, SockHead (Chris), and Justin of the Animal Crossing forum, The Bell Tree. Occasi...
> ...


Sockhead got banned I think
@Vrisnem do you know why?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

sockhead was pretty funny


----------



## Chris (Aug 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Sockhead got banned I think
> @Vrisnem do you know why?



I do, but it's not my place to say! 

I'm still friends with him on Facebook so we keep up that way!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> sockhead was pretty funny


last seen April 2020


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I do, but it's not my place to say!
> 
> I'm still friends with him on Facebook so we keep up that way!


Ohh alright


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> last seen April 2020


my join date


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Oy I’m trying to get a question answered but I’m afraid I used my potato brain and posted in the wrong area AGAIN


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

we need one more player to even start the game
vrisnem would you mind?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Bell Tree Channel
> 
> 
> This is the biggest Animal Crossing channel on YouTube. It is ran by Jeremy, SockHead (Chris), and Justin of the Animal Crossing forum, The Bell Tree. Occasi...
> ...


rip gonna subscribe though


----------



## Chris (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> we need one more player to even start the game
> vrisnem would you mind?


I'm not even sure what you're playing!


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

@FrogslimeOfficial join the game
@Rosie977 im positive you're always an audience member why do you never play


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm not even sure what you're playing!


quiplash
you get a prompt
try to be funny
your answer goes up against another player’s answer 
whoever gets more votes wins


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> @FrogslimeOfficial join the game
> @Rosie977 im positive you're always an audience member why do you never play


hhhhh I just woke up my brain hasn't activated yet


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> @FrogslimeOfficial join the game
> @Rosie977 im positive you're always an audience member why do you never play


Yeah, it's me. My brains too small to come up with that stuff, so I just watch.


----------



## Chris (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> quiplash
> you get a prompt
> try to be funny
> your answer goes up against another player’s answer
> whoever gets more votes wins


I'm working on a few different things at once right now so don't think I commit to this. Thanks for the invite though!


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

you gotta have confidence in your comedic ability guys


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm working on a few different things at once right now so don't think I commit to this. Thanks for the invite though!


alright, we‘ll be going on and off all day so if ya decide to join in lemme know
anyways frogslime we need you in this to even start


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

id like to acknowledge that im doing this while dealing with a heatwave with no ac and stomach pains

i am a trooper


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> id like to acknowledge that im doing this while dealing with a heatwave with no ac and stomach pains
> 
> i am a trooper


mate you’re a legend


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> mate you’re a legend


did you expect anything less from the man who owned the lego city rescue helicopter


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

m fine


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

I can’t seem to find anything to show I did it the second time...I coulda sworn I posted my question somewhere


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Is that a good thing? I've never had Taco Bell. They opened one up in a city about an hour away from me a year or two ago. I haven't been yet because the only time I'm ever on that street is because my friend wants to go to the desserts shop next door. Where I usually order one of the few savoury things on the menu because I'm lame.
> 
> 
> Cos I'm sure you're all absolutely desperate to know _"what are Vris' cats doing RIGHT NOW?"_ I figured I would show you:
> ...


It’s SUPERRRR good! I like their quesadillas a lot
And your cats are AMAZING mine literally just lays on my pillow all day XD



she cuddled me when I was sick 

she wanted to be babie


she had catnip


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

le


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> m fine


les do this


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

please someone else join


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> please someone else join


yea frogslime has smol branpowr


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

help I have a dumb and sleepy brain at work


----------



## Chris (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> alright, we‘ll be going on and off all day so if ya decide to join in lemme know
> anyways frogslime we need you in this to even start


This week the rule is if I'm online I'm probably busy with something! 



FreeHelium said:


> id like to acknowledge that im doing this while dealing with a heatwave with no ac and stomach pains
> 
> i am a trooper


Feel better!


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> yea frogslime has smol branpowr


she hasn't mastered the dark improv arts yet


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

I gotta go do school guys so cya later


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> This week the rule is if I'm online I'm probably busy with something!
> 
> 
> Feel better!


read this wrong, oh well


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

I'm 13 and 13-year-olds are dumb I cannot do this


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm 13 and 13-year-olds are dumb I cannot do this


Can confirm as a 13 yr old


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm 13 and 13-year-olds are dumb I cannot do this


Where did you get that description of me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

It's confirmed 13-year-olds are only good for jumping up and hitting the top of every door they come upon


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

picrew is prety cool


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 302033
> picrew is prety cool


join our game next round please im begging you


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It's confirmed 13-year-olds are only good for jumping up and hitting the top of every door they come upon


Yes


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It's confirmed 13-year-olds are only good for jumping up and hitting the top of every door they come upon


*small short nosies*  Bold of you to assume I can


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> join our game next round please im begging you


please i am begging you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

never hit random on picrew


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> join our game next round please im begging you


i can do for onegame but then i have stuff to do


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

wait I only read one nooo
I wish I can change a vote


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i can do for onegame but then i have stuff to do


Good enough for us

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020

code is LSPK Fire
haha pk fire

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 302034
> never hit random on picrew


what is picrew and how can i find these awesome avatar makers


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Good enough for us
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020
> 
> ...











						Picrew｜つくってあそべる画像メーカー
					

つくってあそべる画像メーカー「Picrew（ピクルー）」です。自分のイラストで、画像メーカーをつくれる！つくった画像メーカーで、みんなであそべる！




					picrew.me


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Good enough for us
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020
> 
> ...


Picrew is only the most beautiful creation ever made 
Find now on a computer near you


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

who is leona liger


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

tf is leona liger


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

lets find out


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> tf is leona liger


idk they can be here ig


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

I'll go to audience


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

they ain’t even answering


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Wait I didn't join audience yet my internet is terrible


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

*My CHILDREN*


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 12, 2020)

Ah yes time to venture out to my picrew folder-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Watermelon watermelon watermelon watermelon watermelon
She reminds me of Pinky in MHA


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

My favorite song


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Okay but Home Depot music slaps


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

How does one use the picrew site?
I went onto it and it’s all japanese


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> How does one use the picrew site?
> I went onto it and it’s all japanese


find a avatar maker you like and click on it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> How does one use the picrew site?
> I went onto it and it’s all japanese


If you have google translate installed it can auto-translate


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *My CHILDREN*View attachment 302036View attachment 302037


*More picrew

*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 302044


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 302047


what is that lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> what is that lol


Doomba


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Doomba


goomba...

illuminati confirmed


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> goomba...
> 
> illuminati confirmed


I thought of that too


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

a cats worst nightmare


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Goombas are Bowser's Doombas which are Roombas and if you step on them they go Boomba


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Goombas are Bowser's Doombas which are Roombas and if you step on them they go Boomba


Bob-oombas


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 12, 2020)

Made a Picrew icon of myself~ I made myself look really psychotic ehehe


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

NoUsernameHere said:


> Made a Picrew icon of myself~ I made myself look really psychotic ehehe


Nah don’t worry we love edgy **** here


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Am I edgy or just stupid


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Nah don’t worry we love edgy **** here


Yeah I just had my emo phase really late LMAO

I'm 21 years old trying to dress goth


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Am I edgy or just stupid


I think I'm just stupid


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 12, 2020)

My life is complete, I'm a frog now.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> My life is complete, I'm a frog now.


Y e s


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

i dont feel like anyones really edgy here, maybe edgy has changed since i was younger but i dont see it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> My life is complete, I'm a frog now.


I used that maker, too!


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

also peep my new discord avatar




	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020



NoUsernameHere said:


> Made a Picrew icon of myself~ I made myself look really psychotic ehehe


btw what picrew is this, looks neat


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Help my 16GB of storage is crying


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> My life is complete, I'm a frog now.


*What did you do *


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> btw what picrew is this, looks neat











						もちもちめ～か～
					

＊かわいい中性的な子が作れます！！＊  性癖詰め込んだら余裕でアイテム数が400超えてしまった…  ＊OK 　SNS等でのアイコン利用(プロフ欄にタグを記載してください) 　非商用利用 　軽めの加工(元絵がわかるレベルで…) 　当メーカーで作成したキャラを元にしたオリキャラ作成 ＊NG 　自作発言 　商用利用 　トレース 　悪意のある加工  ＊服など色変更できますが、カラーパレット通りの色じゃないものもございます。ご了承ください。＊ ＊タグを付けて呟いていただけるととってもうれPです！見て回ります！！＊ ＊ハイライト等ズレてしまう時があるので、調整お願いします！＊...




					picrew.me
				






FreeHelium said:


> i dont feel like anyones really edgy here, maybe edgy has changed since i was younger but i dont see it


Yeah I mean don't really think I "act" edgy, for the most part, at least not in the traditional sense, and if I do it's played on for humor or it's an aesthetic or something


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Tamagotchi grew


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Tamagotchi grewView attachment 302062


What's their name?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> What's their name?


idk

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> What's their name?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

sweaty face to reflect the stupid heat i am enduring


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 12, 2020)

*I HAVE ANIMATED YUMEKO AVI MY WIFE IS BEAUTIFUL*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *I HAVE ANIMATED YUMEKO AVI MY WIFE IS BEAUTIFUL*


WHoa how'd you reach it?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Time to start doing shoutouts, namely everybody in basement dwellers


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Time to start doing shoutouts, namely everybody in basement dwellers


Shoutout?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> WHoa how'd you reach it?


Well various awesome people gave me tbt.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Yeh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 12, 2020)

I'm s o h a pp y


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Yeh


A shoutout on what?
Youtube?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

my sig bruh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 12, 2020)

I need a Kakagurui signature.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I need a Kakagurui signature.


I dunno what that is but you should do what I did and fill your entire sig with it so if anyone tries to look at it they crash


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> my sig bruh


jhegrnk I'm stupid


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> jhegrnk I'm stupid


No


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> No


Si


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I dunno what that is but you should do what I did and fill your entire sig with it so if anyone tries to look at it they crash


If I give my pass to my account will you do it for me-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Milky star said:


> If I give my pass to my account will you do it for me-


even if I said yes you shouldn't give your pass out 

so no

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020

I'll teach you how


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> even if I said yes you shouldn't give your pass out
> 
> so no
> 
> ...


Okay that's a better idea-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Okay that's a better idea-


Yeah lmao


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Chris (Aug 12, 2020)

Milky star said:


> If I give my pass to my account will you do it for me-


Reminder that only one person should be using an account! We close down accounts if we detect multiple people accessing them.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Had a feeling


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Reminder that only one person should be using an account! We close down accounts if we detect multiple people accessing them.


 O h well I better keep my password safe. I just got animated Yumeko uvu


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Reminder that only one person should be using an account! We close down accounts if we detect multiple people accessing them.


uh oh, what about that time my sister snuck onto my account?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> uh oh, what about that time my sister snuck onto my account?


she did W H A T


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> she did W H A T


It was a couple of months ago. She decided to take it into her own hands to do some trades. She hasn't been to the basement, though.


----------



## Chris (Aug 12, 2020)

I'll pretend I didn't see that.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It was a couple of months ago. She decided to take it into her own hands to do some trades. She hasn't been to the basement, though.


1. how old is she 
2. why didn't she just make her own account -.-


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'll pretend I didn't see that.


See what?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> 1. how old is she
> 2. why didn't she just make her own account -.-


She's ten .-.
Did I just put my account into jeopardy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

...wow 

is it that hard to ask first?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> 1. how old is she
> 2. why didn't she just make her own account -.-


Yes yes you did


----------



## Chris (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> She's ten .-.
> Did I just put my account into jeopardy


Given that under-13s aren't allowed on the site at all, I'd advise not letting it happen again. You are responsible for anything that is posted on your account.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yes yes you did


?????
what?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ...wow
> 
> is it that hard to ask first?


I have a little sister and she does **** like that all the time
(I have to keep my passwords super protected because she thinks it’s funny to mess up my stuff)
She’s never found TBT tho


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ?????
> what?


I think she was replying to me


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I have a little sister and she does **** like that all the time
> (I have to keep my passwords super protected because she thinks it’s funny to mess up my stuff)
> She’s never found TBT tho


But she’s 12 so she should know better lmao


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I have a little sister and she does **** like that all the time
> (I have to keep my passwords super protected because she thinks it’s funny to mess up my stuff)
> She’s never found TBT tho


Oh god what did she do..?


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I think she was replying to me


oh I just thought because she quoted my post


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I think she was replying to me


Yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

aw rip we passed page 1311 and 1315


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

I lost both, but in turn, picked up two more.
One door closes, another one opens.
this was really stressful btw


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 302076
> I lost both, but in turn, picked up two more.
> One door closes, another one opens.
> this was really stressful btw


almost had the mystery machine rip


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> almost had the mystery machine rip


i can apply a mystery machine decal to the one i won so it doesn’t really matter
but what does matter is that one of the ones i picked up was S2 tier


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 302076
> I lost both, but in turn, picked up two more.
> One door closes, another one opens.
> this was really stressful btw


if it ain't burnout I ain't here


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> if it ain't burnout I ain't here


it can probably do that


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it can probably do that


I meant the game but works for me


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Oh god what did she do..?


Took my (unlocked) phone and locked herself in the bathroom. All my accounts are signed in and **** so I thought she was going to go digging or mess stuff up

she changed my password and I had to reset my phone bc she forgot it
(This is actually why I was gone for a month)

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020

And she wonders why i never want to hang out with her lmao


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I meant the game but works for me


oh
it’s Forza Horizon which is the best racing game no question


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Took my (unlocked) phone and locked herself in the bathroom. All my accounts are signed in and **** so I thought she was going to go digging or mess stuff up
> 
> she changed my password and I had to reset my phone bc she forgot it
> (This is actually why I was gone for a month)
> ...


what a ***** 

did she get in trouble?

*now I want to punch them we missed you*

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020



Kurb said:


> oh
> it’s Forza Horizon which is the best racing game no question


as long as chaos happens I'm good


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what a *****
> 
> did she get in trouble?
> 
> ...


you can go barreling off a hill at 200mph which is chaos enough


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what a *****
> 
> did she get in trouble?
> 
> *now I want to punch them we missed you*


She got ‘grounded’ (she lost her phone for a day) AND I GOT IN MORE TROUBLE BC I YELLED AT HER AND SHE PLAYED THHE VICTIM???

Shgsgsgsgaggs ty I missed you guys too


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> you can go barreling off a hill at 200mph which is chaos enough


Works for me

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020



Lothitine said:


> She got ‘grounded’ (she lost her phone for a day) AND I GOT IN MORE TROUBLE BC I YELLED AT HER AND SHE PLAYED THHE VICTIM???
> 
> Shgsgsgsgaggs ty I missed you guys too


ewww victim card 

What was her epic story


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

thinbnking of deleting my town and starting a new one


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

how do you all play Tetris lmao


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Works for me
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020
> 
> ...


"i reset the phone but it wasn't my fault!! why are you so mean "


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> "i reset the phone but it wasn't my fault!! why are you so mean "


That's probably it

ewwwwwwwwwwwww I hope she fails school


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> how do you all play Tetris lmao


you wanna go up against me in puyo puyo tetris, matey?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> how do you all play Tetris lmao


i play tetris f a s t l y


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> That's probably it
> 
> ewwwwwwwwwwwww I hope she fails school


Someone probably said this to me when I was younger because it worked


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Can loth confirm it tho?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Someone probably said this to me when I was younger because it worked


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> you wanna go up against me in puyo puyo tetris, matey?


O H N O


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> O H N O


: )


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> you wanna go up against me in puyo puyo tetris, matey?





Enxssi said:


> i play tetris f a s t l y


I literally do not know how to play


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I literally do not know how to play


you gotta make the blocks go away


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I literally do not know how to play


I play it for the music and dissapointment when I lose so quickly


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I literally do not know how to play


who is blackpink and why do they exist


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> who is blackpink and why do they exist


mk I looked up how to play Tetris am pro now I'm gucci


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> mk I looked up how to play Tetris am pro now I'm gucci


let’s go then


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

its hibernation time


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

well now I have to download it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> its hibernation time


no

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020



Saltyy said:


> well now I have to download it


tetris 99 or PPT?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Idk what do I download

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020

OH MY ****ING GOD LAST TIME I PUT THE BLUE JOYCON ON WRONG I THINK IT'S BROKEN


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Idk what do I download
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020
> 
> OH MY ****ING GOD LAST TIME I PUT THE BLUE JOYCON ON WRONG I THINK IT'S BROKEN


Puyo Puyo Tetris it’s really good


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

MY ****ING GOD I BROKE IT


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> MY ****ING GOD I BROKE IT


OUCH


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

IT CAN'T GO DOWN ON THE SWITCH DOCK HHHHHHHGYGGTG NCHTTCGCGG


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> MY ****ING GOD I BROKE IT


h o w


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> h o w


last time I slid it on wrong, the part you slide it on is broken and I can't slide it on anymore


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> IT CAN'T GO DOWN ON THE SWITCH DOCK HHHHHHHGYGGTG NCHTTCGCGG


you want fun
wario show you fun


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> you want fun
> wario show you fun


every copy of tetris 99 is personalized


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> every copy of tetris 99 is personalized


internal plexus of the tetris block


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

-.-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

who wants to call groot

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020

nvm his phone number doesn't work anymore


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

I’m kinda sad since I can’t unlock pro designs with a tent


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

this is my 6000th post, hard to believe i made close to 5000 in 4 months, it was a good run lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> this is my 6000th post, hard to believe i made close to 5000 in 4 months, it was a good run lol


I'm over here


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I'm over here


Same


----------



## Chris (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> this is my 6000th post, hard to believe i made close to 5000 in 4 months, it was a good run lol



You are insane.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You are insane.



i mean saltyy did double in the same amount of time


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Speaking of which about to hit 11,000


----------



## Chris (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Speaking of which about to hit 11,000


How are you so close to my post count when I've been here 7 years. My post count includes reports I've handled, warnings I've given, events I've organised, etc!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You are insane.


@Your Local Wild Child exists


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> How are you so close to my post count when I've been here 7 years. My post count includes reports I've handled, warnings I've given, events I've organised, etc!


1. Great friends 
2. Cults 
3. I got no life


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> 1. Great friends
> 2. Cults
> 3. I got no life


Same thats why I have 12k


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Same thats why I have 12k


no life buddies


----------



## Chris (Aug 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Same thats why I have 12k


I'm 40 posts ahead of you. You'll probably overtake me by tomorrow.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm 40 posts ahead of you. You'll probably overtake me by tomorrow.


Get posting then


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm 40 posts ahead of you. You'll probably overtake me by tomorrow.


_or tonight muahahaha_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm 40 posts ahead of you. You'll probably overtake me by tomorrow.


I could overtake you if i tried


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I could overtake you if i tried


*doubt*


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _or tonight muahahaha_


I still have 2500-


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

anyways im going to start scaling back my activity here, only got a month left until life starts back up again. ill still be around though


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

school sucks


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

school starts next monday for me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

I still have a month of freedom


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

I’m hoping to be active even once school starts up again.


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 12, 2020)

I still have like two more weeks before I have to go back to school


----------



## Chris (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Get posting then


I'll pass! Post count doesn't mean much to me.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Only a few days until suffering for me

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> I'll pass! Post count doesn't mean much to me.


Fair enough


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Hard cider tastes bad why does anyone drink it


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

School starts the 26th but it’s going to be online :/


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

what do I name my persona team


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what do I name my persona team


PinkBlack


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what do I name my persona team


_*STARDUST CRUSADERS*_
ok maybe not


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> PinkBlack


no there's more boys than girls lmfao


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what do I name my persona team


The basement dwellers


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> School starts the 26th but it’s going to be online :/


Lame.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

12 character limit..

I wanted to name it basement dwellers


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> 12 character limit..
> 
> I wanted to name it basement dwellers


*Basementers*

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020

*Simp club*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *Basementers*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020
> 
> *Simp club*


NO

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020

aiming towards "memelords"


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no there's more boys than girls lmfao


STBlack


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

*SIMP CLUB SIMP CLUB SIMP CLUB SIMP CLUB SIm*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

*memelords *


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

I now fear everytime I get a Discord notification


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *memelords *


I think I'll go with this 

anyone else got an idea?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I now fear everytime I get a Discord notification


I can't blame you


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *memelords *


*SIMP CLUB OR NO CLUB*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

IDK about you guys but I’m part of wild child squad


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

no simp club


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no simp club


Basement Dwellers


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no simp club


_why_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Basement Dwellers


12 character limit so memelords it is


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no simp club


*YES SIMP CLUB*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

They loved the name

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020

Long live memelords


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> 12 character limit so memelords it is


bsmntdwllrs

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> bsmntdwllrs


hm gonna get this on my license plate


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> bsmntdwllrs
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020
> 
> ...


Amazing


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

3 more years and soon I'll be able to drive just how Mario Kart trained me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> bsmntdwllrs
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020
> 
> ...


God yes


----------



## sigh (Aug 12, 2020)

hi i'm here to dwell again


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

lazy said:


> hi i'm here to dwell again


Hello we have cookies


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

lazy said:


> hi i'm here to dwell again


Who r u lmao


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Who r u lmao


Their name was sulky and they had french fry hair


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Who r u lmao


Sulky
They changed their username


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Well hi


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

lazy said:


> hi i'm here to dwell again


Welcome back to the chaos


----------



## sigh (Aug 12, 2020)

technically i've been basement dwelling since 2018


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

I wonder if I am the way I am is because I drink tap water


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

lazy said:


> hi i'm here to dwell again


hi

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020

im going to play baldi's basics finally brb


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I wonder if I am the way I am is because I drink tap water


I can’t drink our tap water cuz it’s made of disgusting


----------



## sigh (Aug 12, 2020)

in my house we drink tap water like men (but prefer bottled water)

also fun fact bottled water is just tap water in a bottle, looking @ you poland springs, aquafina, etc


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I can’t drink our tap water cuz it’s made of disgusting


oh oof


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

why does my shower water taste so good


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh oof


We don’t know if it’s because it’s from the source (it’s a nearby river) or the fact that we’re near mines but either way it tastes like dirt. I heard it was way worse years ago tho


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

omg it's page 1325 I've waited my whole life for this


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Y’all’s better not hit 1337 without me


----------



## sigh (Aug 12, 2020)

breathes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

lazy said:


> breathes


exhales


----------



## sigh (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> exhales


yawns


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

lazy said:


> yawns


oh no
that word makes me yawn


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Guys I know what’ll vitalize everyone here


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Guys I know what’ll vitalize everyone here


Do tell


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Get ready to run they even attack murder deer


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 302129Get ready to run they even attack murder deer


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 302132


*BUT I CANCELLED HIM ON TWITTER DOT COM!!*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *BUT I CANCELLED HIM ON TWITTER DOT COM!!*


why do I vaguely remember that


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *BUT I CANCELLED HIM ON TWITTER DOT COM!!*


YOU FOOL 

I TWEETED TO CANCEL YOU FIRST ON FACEBOOK DOT COM


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Wait are we canceling geese?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wait are we canceling geese?


yep, #stopthegeese


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

my arms have been weird the last few days, they either hurt or get really warm


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> YOU FOOL
> 
> I TWEETED TO CANCEL YOU FIRST ON FACEBOOK DOT COM


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

oh dear who's getting canceled now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> yep, #stopthegeese


Sounds good to me. They fight me every time I go fishing

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh dear who's getting canceled now


Evwirtian geese


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


TAKE YOUR 3AM CHALLENGES OFF OF YOOTOOB DOT COM OR I SUE YOU


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

lazy said:


> technically i've been basement dwelling since 2018


Me but since 2014 (and things were _*very*_ different for me back then.)
Also hello...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> TAKE YOUR 3AM CHALLENGES OFF OF YOOTOOB DOT COM OR I SUE YOU


DO IT


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Me but since 2014 (and things were _*very*_ different for me back then.)
> Also hello...


Hai! I’m still confused about my situation and now we’re canceling geese


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> DO IT


_*YOU CAN'T TAKE LEGAL ACTION I'VE DONE NOTHING WRONG*_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hai! I’m still confused about my situation and now we’re canceling geese


......I woke up still having the emotional panic from last night...
Fun...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _*YOU CAN'T TAKE LEGAL ACTION I'VE DONE NOTHING WRONG*_


*WHAT IF I  HACK YOU 



*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

please never let this thread die


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> please never let this thread die


if it dies, I die


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *WHAT IF I  HACK YOU
> View attachment 302134*


_*THEN I'LL EXPOSE YOU ON MY TWITTER DOT COM,
AAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAVAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHA*_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

I have returned to tell you all one thing:
I got a vaccine


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I have returned to tell you all one thing:
> I got a vaccine


I have one like every fall


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I have one like every fall


I get mine every year
Anyways didn’t hurt that much


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I have returned to tell you all one thing:
> I got a vaccine


for what


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

I got a flu shot last year and I got a fever and a bad stomach ache as a side effect so I got out of school lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I have returned to tell you all one thing:
> I got a vaccine


good kurb


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _*THEN I'LL EXPOSE YOU ON MY TWITTER DOT COM,
> AAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAVAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHA*_


I'M HAXXING YOUR TWITTER RIGHT NOW


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I'M HAXXING YOUR TWITTER RIGHT NOW
> View attachment 302138


I love that picture


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

i haven't had a flu shot since most of you guys were in preschool lol


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

I get a flu shot every fall.
But I have no idea how it'll go this year.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i haven't had a flu shot since most of you guys were in preschool lol


_Jesus christ go get a vaccine i don’t want u getting sick_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I love that picture


good because I hak you now


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

I haven't had a shot in forever


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> _Jesus christ go get a vaccine i don’t want u getting sick_


bUt eSsEnTiAl oIlS


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

I have to get my Tdap in the winter


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

shots are fun like you think it's gonna hurt but then it doesn't


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I'M HAXXING YOUR TWITTER RIGHT NOW
> View attachment 302138


*OH NO*
_*OH NO
OH NO
OH NO*_
*OH NO*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

is freeheliums family karens? Find out next time on TBT


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> for what


idont remember


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *OH NO*
> _*OH NO
> OH NO
> OH NO*_
> *OH NO*


*HAHAHA*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

I can’t hack anything cuz Evwirt literally kills electronics


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 12, 2020)

*ITS NOT WORKING. H A C C HARDER


*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I can’t hack anything cuz Evwirt literally kills electronics


Oh dear... I wouldn't want to take any of my things there...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *ITS NOT WORKING. H A C C HARDER
> View attachment 302140*


*types dhdbregcgfurcbrchcfchfrchufbvhfbchrnwchwcudcdebcnduicnfrcnrfvh*

I'M IN


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

MY TWITTER DOT COM IS BEING HACKED HELP

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020

NOOOOOOOO


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> MY TWITTER DOT COM IS BEING HACKED HELP
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020
> 
> NOOOOOOOO


haha computer go d̴̢̧̨̝͕̦̠̟͕͉̜̪̮̖̹̘͖̱͚̪̮̖̃̃̈́͘ ̴͕̼̱̱͍̙͓̪̱͉̩͕͖̯̩̍̊͋̍̋͐̃̓̑̊̍̀̂̾͌̊͋̀̅̅͌̈́͘͝͝y̵̡̡̭̲͗͐ͅẃ̴̻͈̬̹̼͚̙̗̩̣̒͑̽̆̊̈́̄́̀͂̚̕ǫ̸̙͈̞͉̜̰̙̬̜̣̙̩͚͙̭̳̹̘̔̌́͋̆̏̂ͅć̴̢̢̯͓̜͖̻̟̳͖̥̳̗͈̩̞̜͉̙͉͎͚̬̦͔̤̞͔͌̿̾̊͜h̵̨̢̨̢̫̰͙͙̟̩̞̙̟̰͖͖͂̈́̍͛́̅̈́̅̉́́̿̀̊͜͜ͅͅc̵̡̨̨͚̗͍̼̜̖̩̘̱̜̩̯̍͒̂̄͋y̴̛̖̭̲̣̰̝̾̉̐̐̐̐͐̒̈͐̊̍͒̇̈̾̐͊͂̚͘͝ͅs̴̢̨̛̗̦̯̣̼̝͕͙̦̼͓͚̩͖̻̪̩̤̲̖͎̪̏̈̇̅͑̏̅̄͋͒͆̒͒̔̃͗͌̐̎̓͗̈́̚̕͘͝͝͠͝k̴̨̨̢͎̳̬͇̇͋͆̆̆̉̅̏̾̓̀́͜f̸̧̘̜̮̻̫̬̳̲̩̭͕̺̦͓̭̩͉̗̫̞̱̯̥̺̤͎̽̑̎̈̀͊̿̐͂͌̀͑̐͊̅̈̇͌̾̕ͅͅf̸̧͎̟͙̮̼̀͂̏̽̅̋̊͛͠ͅd̴̨̡̛̥̮̺̼̠̣̝̺̳̲̯̣̣̱̲̗͖͑̓͒̐͑̚ͅi̴̛̛͓̜̪̎̉͐͗̏̀̒͐̌̆͗̍̑̅̄̂̌̕͘͠ͅm̴̙̮̤͈̍͌̑̍̊͊̏̀͋͊̔̅̏̃̈̍͛̏͗f̷̝͇̲̙̐͠g̴̨̧̯̫͎̮͎͉̮̦͖͍͕̰̙̳̊̈́̊̊̍̐̃̒̅̚͜͝


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> is freeheliums family karens? Find out next time on TBT


no i just dont like needles lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> MY TWITTER DOT COM IS BEING HACKED HELP
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020
> 
> NOOOOOOOO


*writes a tweet saying the following*

helo I am enxsii and I'm 5 years old when I was 9 i ate a turtle


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

WELL THEN IM GONNA HACK YOUR FACEBOOK DOT COM @Saltyy

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020



haxor said:


> *writes a tweet saying the following*
> 
> helo I am enxsii and I'm 5 years old when I was 9 i ate a turtle


MY REPUTATION
DESTROYED


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

i also only ever get the cold, i've gotten sick sick like maybe twice since my last flu shot, i got one for h1n1


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

I had a strep shot once (i was already sick it was the medicine) and i twitched and it h u r t


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

_*What is happening?*_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

strep ive had 2 or 3 times, the first time was the worst though


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*What is happening?*_


Shots and hackers, nothing out of the ordinary


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 12, 2020)

DON'T MAKE ME DO IT ENX


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*What is happening?*_


Evwirt eats phones


----------



## Antonio (Aug 12, 2020)

I lost 98 calories in ring fit via 10 minutes and my leg hurts.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Evwirt eats phones


Oh... I don't have a phone.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

```
if give.accessTo == account:Saltyy = true
    twitter.WriteLine("i eat grass")
end
//i have noidea how to code
```


----------



## Antonio (Aug 12, 2020)

is that lua?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020



Enxssi said:


> ```
> if give.accessTo == account:Saltyy = true
> twitter.WriteLine("i eat grass")
> end
> ...


I think that's lua, if not I recommend learning python


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ```
> if give.accessTo == account:Saltyy = true
> twitter.WriteLine("i eat grass")
> end
> ...


thats not how it wor-

_*clicking noise in the distance*_


----------



## Antonio (Aug 12, 2020)

it's c# nvm

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020

I know c++ and it's nothing like that ;-;


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Antonio said:


> it's c# nvm
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020
> 
> I know c++ and it's nothing like that ;-;


It's at least a C+


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

i know nothing of programming yet, but i'm taking a course for it these next 2 years so i hope something good comes out of it


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Antonio said:


> it's c# nvm
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020
> 
> I know c++ and it's nothing like that ;-;


*Why the **** did I read that as C sharp-*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *Why the **** did I read that as C sharp-*


Wait, it's not C sharp?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *Why the **** did I read that as C sharp-*


it is csharp


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

So i was in a car
At an intersection
and the lightning struck so close omg
AND THAT WAS LOUD TOO


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

"I forgot to eat lunch, kitty cat."
Me too, Kiki... Me too.
I'm starving.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wait, it's not C sharp?





Enxssi said:


> it is csharp


Oh ok I assumed it wasnt
i used to play the flute


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> WELL THEN IM GONNA HACK YOUR FACEBOOK DOT COM @Saltyy
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020
> 
> ...


NO PLEASS


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> NO PLEASS


YES


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

oh no oh no oh no oh no


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> oh no oh no oh no oh no


u good kurb


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ```
> if give.accessTo == account:Saltyy = true
> twitter.WriteLine("i eat grass")
> end
> ...


@Saltyy


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> u good kurb





Kurb said:


> So i was in a car
> At an intersection
> and the lightning struck so close omg
> AND THAT WAS LOUD TOO


No


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> YES


IF YOU DO THAT I'LL MAKE ANOTHER TWWEET SAYIN

 "hey guys i stol my moms credt card for robux"


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ```
> if give.accessTo == account:Saltyy = true
> twitter.WriteLine("i eat grass")
> end
> ...


I send my condolences from hell


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 12, 2020)

_Good thing my Twitter account’s safe cause i don’t have a Twitter account_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> No


its ok tires have rubber rubber means you won't get sstruck by lightning


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> No


*ah*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Good thing my Twitter account’s safe cause i don’t have a Twitter account_


Haha same.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

my cat sitting out here watching houses probably catch fire from lightning


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> @Saltyy


NO PLASE 


```
H.A.C.K//@Enxssi..//@enxssithisisarealgmail@gmail.com//hack//Twitterdotcom\\
```


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Haha same.


Same here too. I’m completely unhackable due to living in the woods!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> NO PLASE
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


is that DOS
anyways

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293659786547007488


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> my cat sitting out here watching houses probably catch fire from lightning


ok do you live in like the centre of a storm or something? every other day you're talking about thunderstorms lol


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> ok do you live in like the centre of a storm or something? every other day you're talking about thunderstorms lol


i hate georgia


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> NO PLASE
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


THATS IT IM GOING TO ORDER 186 PIZZAS TO YOUR HOUSE


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> is that DOS
> anyways
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293659786547007488


Did they censor that cat's face


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> THATS IT IM GOING TO ORDER 186 PIZZAS TO YOUR HOUSE


JOKES ON YOU I'LL EAT THEM


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> THATS IT IM GOING TO ORDER 186 PIZZAS TO YOUR HOUSE


Send some to Evwirt


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> is that DOS
> anyways
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293659786547007488


ah yes no covid through the computer


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> THATS IT IM GOING TO ORDER 186 PIZZAS TO YOUR HOUSE


I see this as an absolute win.


----------



## Antonio (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It's at least a C+


JESUS CHRIST, THAT PUN


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> is that DOS
> anyways
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293659786547007488


Okay, this is too far. Why wear a mask when you're alone?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> my cat sitting out here watching houses probably catch fire from lightning


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

A custom title can really tell a lot about a person
seastar's indicates she's roleplaying
enxssi because she's also bad at tetris
freehelium because maymays
wild child because {roleplaying}
Mine, i play forza a lot


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay, this is too far. Why wear a mask when you're alone?


COVID THROUH THE COMPUTER1!1!1!1!1!1!!!


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> JOKES ON YOU I'LL EAT THEM


YOU WILL BE SEVERAL TRILLION DOLLARS IN DEBT
IM GONNA DO IT
ITS GONNA HAPPEN


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> A custom title can really tell a lot about a person
> seastar's indicates she's roleplaying
> enxssi because she's also bad at tetris
> freehelium because maymays
> ...


Me just here with a charlie and the chocolate factory quote


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> COVID THROUH THE COMPUTER1!1!1!1!1!1!!!


Don’t want to get Zoom infected


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> YOU WILL BE SEVERAL TRILLION DOLLARS IN DEBT
> IM GONNA DO IT
> ITS GONNA HAPPEN


YOU CAINT DOX ME


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> YOU WILL BE SEVERAL TRILLION DOLLARS IN DEBT
> IM GONNA DO IT
> ITS GONNA HAPPEN


how expensive is pizza where you live


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> 5:33
> Remind me to change my gear ratios to smaller for the VW De Luxe tomorrow k thx gn


you didn't remind me
am sad


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> how expensive is pizza where you live



they ordered from papa johns


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> they ordered from papa johns


So Enxssi is the reason that dude lives in a mansion?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> So Enxssi is the reason that dude lives in a mansion?


Yeah also how did you exceed the sig title limit

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 302153


oh look it's Mr.Beast


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 302153


Send some my way


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Hhhhhhnnnnnn
I'm starving....


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Yeah also how did you exceed the sig title limit


Did I?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

As long as they're fried

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Did I?


pretty sure it's not supposed to be that big


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> As long as they're fried
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020
> 
> ...


It was bigger then I deleted 5. Then I added more, so idk.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It was bigger then I deleted 5. Then I added more, so idk.


Hmmm


----------



## Antonio (Aug 12, 2020)

*M y L e g*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 12, 2020)

Antonio said:


> *M y L e g*


_I read that in the same voice as Fred the Fish_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Antonio said:


> *M y L e g*


You still got one?


----------



## sigh (Aug 12, 2020)

your username isn't convincing. you're probably josuke @ProbablyNotJosuke


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

But ohare01 stans jotaro


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Guys grass tastes gross


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Guys grass tastes gross


It's called veggies


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 12, 2020)

lazy said:


> your username isn't convincing. you're probably josuke @ProbablyNotJosuke


I swear i’m not


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> It's called veggies


There’s a difference between broccoli and the weeds us Murder Deer are supposed to eat


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Guys grass tastes gross


Try sand


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> There’s a difference between broccoli and the weeds us Murder Deer are supposed to eat


there isnt


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Try sand


No


Saltyy said:


> there isnt


Yes broccoli tastes good grass doesn’t


----------



## sigh (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Guys grass tastes gross


SHHHH you're HURTING the feelings of herbivores


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 12, 2020)

Oh no they’re gonna find out my real identity, i’ll have to move countries and get a fake ID _again_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No
> 
> Yes broccoli tastes good grass doesn’t


LIES


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

lazy said:


> SHHHH you're HURTING the feelings of herbivores


As a part murder deer I feel I can say this


----------



## sigh (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No
> 
> Yes broccoli tastes good grass doesn’t





Saltyy said:


> LIES


broccoli does taste good, cauliflower doesn't, i've never tried grass but when i was a kid my doctor told me i could eat daisies so i did and it wasn't that bad. i ate the petals


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

lazy said:


> broccoli does taste good, cauliflower doesn't, i've never tried grass but when i was a kid my doctor told me i could eat daisies so i did and it wasn't that bad. i ate the petals


wait you can eat daisies?

I kinda wanna try it


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

lazy said:


> broccoli does taste good, cauliflower doesn't


^^^^^^^^


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 12, 2020)

Honestly i think if you don’t like a vegetable then you’re not cooking it right, ive liked every vegetable i’ve had lol


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

```
>>> from pizzapy import *
>>> Customer('Juli', 'uhhhhhlastname', 'thisisdefinitelyheremail@whitehouse.gov', 'phonenumber here' 'belltreeforums.com basement dwellers thread')
Name: Juli uhhhhhlastname
Email: thisisdefinitelyheremail@whitehouse.gov
Phone: phonenumber here
Address: basement dwellers forum
>>> local_dominos = StoreLocator.find_closest_store_to_customer(Juli)
>>> Order.begin_customer_order(Juli, local_dominos)
>>> order.add_item(PIZZA)
{'Code': '8SCPIZZA', 'Price': '14.99', 'isNew': True, 'Name': 'Pizza', 'AutoRemove': False, 'Prepared': True, 'SizeCode': '14', 'Qty': 1067, 'ID': 1, 'Local': False, 'FlavorCode': 'HANDTOSS' 'AllowCookingInstructions': 'WD,NB,PIECT,SQCT,UNCT,GO,NGO', 'ImageCode': 'PIZZA' 'Tags': {'DefaultToppings': 'X=1, C=1, P=1, S=1, M=1, O=1, G=1'}
 //i gave up
```
ok my iPad is about to die but here it is


----------



## sigh (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> wait you can eat daisies?
> 
> I kinda wanna try it


apparently, unless my doctor back then was a freak

from what i can remember they tasted like.... nothing.. mayhaps a lil floral or earthy idek it was so long ago


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Honestly i think if you don’t like a vegetable then you’re not cooking it right, ive liked every vegetable i’ve had lol


the what


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

lazy said:


> broccoli does taste good, cauliflower doesn't, i've never tried grass but when i was a kid my doctor told me i could eat daisies so i did and it wasn't that bad. i ate the petals


I agree with ya there. Haven’t tried daisies tho


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ```
> >>> from pizzapy import *
> >>> Customer('Juli', 'uhhhhhlastname', 'thisisdefinitelyheremail@whitehouse.gov', 'phonenumber here' 'belltreeforums.com basement dwellers thread')
> Name: Juli uhhhhhlastname
> ...


I can’t speak Mark Zucc


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ```
> >>> from pizzapy import *
> >>> Customer('Juli', 'uhhhhhlastname', 'thisisdefinitelyheremail@whitehouse.gov', 'phonenumber here' 'belltreeforums.com basement dwellers thread')
> Name: Juli uhhhhhlastname
> ...


nooooooooo


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> the what


_What do you disagree or something_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

only vegetable ive ate for the longest time has been potatoes and its been awhile since ive even had a decent mashed potatos

maybe i should go see a dietitian lol


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

I tried lettuce and I didn't like it.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ```
> >>> from pizzapy import *
> >>> Customer('Juli', 'uhhhhhlastname', 'thisisdefinitelyheremail@whitehouse.gov', 'phonenumber here' 'belltreeforums.com basement dwellers thread')
> Name: Juli uhhhhhlastname
> ...


i do not understand d


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i do not understand d


me neither i just copied a video


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ```
> >>> from pizzapy import *
> >>> Customer('Juli', 'uhhhhhlastname', 'thisisdefinitelyheremail@whitehouse.gov', 'phonenumber here' 'belltreeforums.com basement dwellers thread')
> Name: Juli uhhhhhlastname
> ...


i now understand


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Potatoes = best thing ever


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> 5:33
> Remind me to change my gear ratios to smaller for the VW De Luxe tomorrow k thx gn


You guys didn't remind me to change my gear ratios
You will now P A Y


----------



## sigh (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I tried lettuce and I didn't like it.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Potatoes = best thing ever


the only thing you'll ever be able to eat is pizza, the dominos man is coming saltyy, _*he's here for your fridge space*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I tried lettuce and I didn't like it.


I could eat lettuce but Evwirt doesn’t have any


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

lazy said:


>


i could've gone my whole life without seeing that


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> the only thing you'll ever be able to eat is pizza, the dominos man is coming saltyy, _*he's here for your fridge space*_


Send pizza to me next


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You guys didn't remind me to change my gear ratios
> You will now P A Y


please don't send 186 pizzas to my house


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Send pizza to me next


me too


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

honestly my diet is so ****ty and repetitive that im shocked im still thin (a little underweight even), i must have the best metabolism on the face of the earth


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> the only thing you'll ever be able to eat is pizza, the dominos man is coming saltyy, _*he's here for your fridge space*_


BUT DOMINOS SUCKS


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> please don't send 186 pizzas to my house


*beep beep boop*
*brrrrr brrrr brrr*
*this is dominos how may i help u*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> honestly my diet is so ****ty and repetitive that im shocked im still thin (a little underweight even), i must have the best metabolism on the face of the earth


gib metabolism


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> BUT DOMINOS SUCKS


Get out


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *beep beep boop*
> *brrrrr brrrr brrr*
> *this is dominos how may i help u*


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

NYNY is the best


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> honestly my diet is so ****ty and repetitive that im shocked im still thin (a little underweight even), i must have the best metabolism on the face of the earth


Fast metabolism gang


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> BUT DOMINOS SUCKS


HAHAHA! THAT'LL MAKE MY REVENGE ALL THE BETTER


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

I'm back


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


so, around how much would it be to order 186 pizzas?
*200 dollars*
ok order them to totallyanadress street 1234 lane
pay on delivery
gbye


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Vegetables are a social construct


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> HAHAHA! THAT'LL MAKE MY REVENGE ALL THE BETTER


I'll still eat it, pizza is pizza


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Guys give me pizza or anything not from Evwirt I have a hypothesis


----------



## sigh (Aug 12, 2020)

speaking of food i've tried three cheese tortellini soup once and to this day i've never forgotten about it, still look for it on shelves to no avail


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

i just finished showerign and i should probably put a shr t on


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> so, around how much would it be to order 186 pizzas?
> *200 dollars*
> ok order them to totallyanadress street 1234 lane
> pay on delivery
> gbye


actually at 14.99 each itd be about $3000


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

I missed a lot


----------



## sigh (Aug 12, 2020)

every time i see math i lose a brain cell


----------



## Antonio (Aug 12, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _I read that in the same voice as Fred the Fish_


You were supposed to


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

it's bad outside wow


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

@ohare01 
I just saw ur title
sorry im too gay to relate sadly


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Fast metabolism gang


fast food addicted skeleton gang


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 12, 2020)

lazy said:


> every time i see math i lose a brain cell


And every time i see one i gain one, adding to my collection


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

I lost braincells in pre-calculus


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> fast food addicted skeleton gang


Constantly having to eat large meals in order to gain a tiny bit of muscle gang


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> @ohare01
> I just saw ur title
> sorry im too gay to relate sadly


but sabine is a cutie


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> And every time i see one i gain one, adding to my collection


who wants to rob Josuke’s collection


----------



## sigh (Aug 12, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> And every time i see one i gain one, adding to my collection


petition for a dislike button on belltreeforums dot com


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

they laugh at me when i order the daves triple


they fear me when its gone in 5 minutes


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> who wants to rob Josuke’s collection


LEAVE MY COLLECTION ALONE, SOME ARE LIMITED EDITION


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> LEAVE MY COLLECTION ALONE, SOME ARE LIMITED EDITION


EVEN BETTER


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 12, 2020)

lazy said:


> petition for a dislike button on belltreeforums dot com


Aha you’re jealous of my horge mind


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> who wants to rob Josuke’s collection


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Constantly having to eat large meals in order to gain a tiny bit of muscle gang


not consistently having a big enough appetite to appease the metabolic process gang


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


>


Abri agrees that means we can do it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> LEAVE MY COLLECTION ALONE, SOME ARE LIMITED EDITION


NOOO NOT MY POKEMON CARSDASSD NOOOOPOOO


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Abri agrees that means we can do it


_yes_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> NOOO NOT MY POKEMON CARSDASSD NOOOOPOOO


i got a card worth like $150 sitting back home


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i got a card worth like $150 sitting back home


I got a collection clocking in at maybe 200


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> not consistently having a big enough appetite to appease the metabolic process gang


Losing weight after not eating constantly for a single day and getting seriously discouraged to even try gaining muscle gang

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020



ohare01 said:


> _yes_


Ok Abri can have all the braincells she wants from me but everyone else? Nah


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

I serioudly can’t finish ANY ART I have like 3 wips and i keep getting unmotivated:/


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I serioudly can’t finish ANY ART I have like 3 wips and i keep getting unmotivated:/


Mood


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

short and skinny gang
5'8.5 god help me


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

_*I JUST WANNA DRAW EZRA LOOKING SAD AND/OR EDGY IS THAT TOO MUCH TO ASK???*_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> short and skinny gang
> 5'8.5 god help me


You’re tall tho :0


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

```
>>> from pizzapy import *
>>> Customer('Juli', 'uhhhhhlastname', 'thisisdefinitelyheremail@whitehouse.gov', 'phonenumber here' 'belltreeforums.com basement dwellers thread')
Name: Juli uhhhhhlastname
Email: thisisdefinitelyheremail@whitehouse.gov
Phone: phonenumber here
Address: basement dwellers forum
>>> local_dominos = StoreLocator.find_closest_store_to_customer(Juli)
>>> Order.begin_customer_order(Juli, local_dominos)
>>> order.add_item(PIZZA)
{'Code': '8SCPIZZA', 'Price': '14.99', 'isNew': True, 'Name': 'Pizza', 'AutoRemove': False, 'Prepared': True, 'SizeCode': '14', 'Qty': 1067, 'ID': 1, 'Local': False, 'FlavorCode': 'HANDTOSS' 'AllowCookingInstructions': 'WD,NB,PIECT,SQCT,UNCT,GO,NGO', 'ImageCode': 'PIZZA' 'Tags': {'DefaultToppings': 'X=1, C=1, P=1, S=1, M=1, O=1, G=1', 'Specialty': True, 'DefaultSides': ' '}, 'DefaultCookingInstructions': 'NB, PIECT, GO', 'ProductCode' 'S_DX'
>>> order
An order for Juli with 1067 items in it
>>> CreditCard('4100467788977743', '9735', '771', '7468')
Credit Card with last four #7743
//fake credit card number
>>> credit_card = CreditCard('4100467788977743', '9735', '771', '7468')
>>> local_dominos.place_order(her_order , credit_card)
//i gave up
```
ok i finished it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Ok Abri can have all the braincells she wants from me but everyone else? Nah


_why are you so nice to me qjqvwcwhw_


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

I have 3 abandoned wips even though I finished a lot


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Losing weight after not eating constantly for a single day and getting seriously discouraged to even try gaining muscle gang
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020
> 
> ...


Abri go get us some brain cells


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Abri go get us some brain cells


But-


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ```
> >>> from pizzapy import *
> >>> Customer('Juli', 'uhhhhhlastname', 'thisisdefinitelyheremail@whitehouse.gov', 'phonenumber here' 'belltreeforums.com basement dwellers thread')
> Name: Juli uhhhhhlastname
> ...


Nice array there P A L L Y


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

Lets go to a brain cell store near by


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> But-


Be the Robin Hood of the basement


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ```
> >>> from pizzapy import *
> >>> Customer('Juli', 'uhhhhhlastname', 'thisisdefinitelyheremail@whitehouse.gov', 'phonenumber here' 'belltreeforums.com basement dwellers thread')
> Name: Juli uhhhhhlastname
> ...


next month this will be my life.

man


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _why are you so nice to me qjqvwcwhw_


Bc ily uwu


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Ooooh 1 page from elite number


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Nice array there P A L L Y


_w h a t_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 12, 2020)

That’s it, i must destroy my braincells, if i can’t have them no one can


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _w h a t_


tHE BRACKET
BRACKETS MEAN ARRASY SG


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> That’s it, i must destroy my braincells, if i can’t have them no one can


Someone stop him!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Lets go to a brain cell store near by


Hmmm sounds perfectly normal.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> next month this will be my life.
> 
> man


what i'd give to send people pizza via code


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

I should learn python, but I'm too busy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> That’s it, i must destroy my braincells, if i can’t have them no one can


Go to T Series Kids Hut you’ll burn a metric ton of them


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> tHE BRACKET
> BRACKETS MEAN ARRASY SG


_*THATS WHAT THE VIDEO DID*_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

(this isnt evading censor vrisnem please)
am wimp


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Bc ily uwu


ily too ;w;



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> That’s it, i must destroy my braincells, if i can’t have them no one can


_*No don't*_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

if i become the code master within a few months, you'll know why


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

1337 gang


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 302164
> am wimp


Nice bad word


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

aye leet page


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

DOWN WITH BRAIN CELL CAPITALISM


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

2009 leet roblox skills page


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

1337


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

1337 lives in my heart and in Evwirt forever


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Remind someone me of those leet Minecraft servers


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

when you kill the giant zombies in minez


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Why is my phone being crap


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

Nice page


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *OKAY FINE
> Ribbon and I are in love.
> Now leave us alone.*


Hold the up


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Hold the up


kurb where did you get this information


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Nice page


Beautiful page


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

.............This is why we weren't supposed to tell him.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

I already knew it-


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

news to me


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> kurb where did you get this information


The cheems GC


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I already knew it-


had a feeling


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

How many good page numbers


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

my gaydar was going off


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> had a feeling


_you did?
how_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _you did?
> how_


My instinctive gaydar


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> My instinctive gaydar


isn't it called lesbiandar


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Hold the up


Hold on a second


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

.......Oh no.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

dont tell milky


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> dont tell milky


_oh no_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> isn't it called lesbiandar


If that’s be the case then mine would be a bidar


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> dont tell milky


I am NOT writing about it so don't make her ask me to.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .......Oh no.


now "Seastar lies about sexuality" is off my to do list


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

My WiFi stopped working as I revealed the gaydar
I said too much


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 302165
> View attachment 302166


@Kurb


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

I missed 1337


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> My WiFi stopped working as I revealed the gaydar
> I said too much


FROGSLIME'S ISP IS HOMOPHOBIC!!!! (GONE WRONG)


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

my radar needs repairs


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> now "Seastar lies about sexuality" is off my to do list


......No, I actually feel different about real people....


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> now "Seastar lies about sexuality" is off my to do list


well she could be asexual but not aromantic


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> @Kurb


I'll country roads your windpipe


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

What is this


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

@Milky star 
why is her pfp gone


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> View attachment 302167
> What is this


The empty space or the conversation?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> View attachment 302167
> What is this


Is it my and Saltyy’s sparkles? I got a clip of it.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Is it my and Saltyy’s sparkles? I got a clip of it.


Yes it is
It's breaking my phone


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> FROGSLIME'S ISP IS HOMOPHOBIC!!!! (GONE WRONG)


CANCELLING FROG'S WIFI AT 3AM!!!! (GONE WRONG) (OMG IT STOPPED WORKING)


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> The empty space or the conversation?


Empty space haha


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I'll country roads your windpipe


That won't happen you'll be blown up


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I'll country roads your windpipe


accept your fate


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

But no seriously, I only feel like this about fictional characters.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> @Milky star
> why is her pfp gone


Probably the stupid convo me and her had
Whatever


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> CANCELLING FROG'S WIFI AT 3AM!!!! (GONE WRONG) (OMG IT STOPPED WORKING)


EATING CALAMARI AT 3AM!!!! (GONE WRONG) (SEASTAR STABBED ME 37 TIMES IN THE BACK) (PLEASE HELP)


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> EATING CALAMARI AT 3AM!!!! (GONE WRONG) (SEASTAR STABBED ME 37 TIMES IN THE BACK) (PLEASE HELP)


_*THIS IS THE LAST TIME YOU'LL EAT CALAMARI AT 3AM*_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> EATING CALAMARI AT 3AM!!!! (GONE WRONG) (SEASTAR STABBED ME 37 TIMES IN THE BACK) (PLEASE HELP)


.....Unless you're eating an Inkling, I don't see why I would be stabbing you.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _*THIS IS THE LAST TIME YOU'LL EAT CALAMARI AT 3AM*_


I LOADED A GUN AT 3:15 AM!!!!!! (SEASTAR IS DEAD) (OH GOD WHAT HAVE I DONE)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Ooh, hey, a deer is here!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I LOADED A GUN AT 3:15 AM!!!!!! (SEASTAR IS DEAD) (OH GOD WHAT HAVE I DONE)


How do you think younger you would feel if you traveled back in time and told them that you shoot a squid kid over an online forum about furry game?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I LOADED A GUN AT 3:15 AM!!!!!! (SEASTAR IS DEAD) (OH GOD WHAT HAVE I DONE)


_*WATCHING KURB BEFORE HE DETONATES AT 3:56 AM!!!!!!!! (ACCEPT YOUR FATE) (GONE WRONG)*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _*WATCHING KURB BEFORE HE DETONATES AT 3:56 AM!!!!!!!! (ACCEPT YOUR FATE) (GONE WRONG)*_


Wut


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ooh, hey, a deer is here!


I EAT VENISON (GONE WRONG) (WHO IS OUTSIDE MY HOUSE AND WHY ARE THEY MAKING DEER NOISES)
(SEND HELP)


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

_I'm so confused but I love this_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> How do you think younger you would feel if you traveled back in time and told them that you shoot a squid kid over an online forum about furry game?


he would ask him "whats a gear ratio"


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> How do you think younger you would feel if you traveled back in time and told them that you shoot a squid kid over an online forum about furry game?


"whats a geaw watio"
"listen son i don't have much time-"


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

......How would younger me feel if I told her something would overtake the Kirby obsession...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Guys do y’all want to know my hidden repository of cursed fairy tale channels


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _*WATCHING KURB BEFORE HE DETONATES AT 3:56 AM!!!!!!!! (ACCEPT YOUR FATE) (GONE WRONG)*_


quick
and 
*various very loud banging noises*
*clicking of keyboard*
*fart sound*
and the statement is false


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 302165
> View attachment 302166





Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wut


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

what if kurb shot his younger self and caused a paradox


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what if kurb shot his younger self and caused a paradox


Oh no


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> quick
> and
> *various very loud banging noises*
> *clicking of keyboard*
> ...


GOD DANG DARN IT


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what if kurb shot his younger self and caused a paradox


no more kurby


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> How do you think younger you would feel if you traveled back in time and told them that you shoot a squid kid over an online forum about furry game?


good point


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I EAT VENISON (GONE WRONG) (WHO IS OUTSIDE MY HOUSE AND WHY ARE THEY MAKING DEER NOISES)
> (SEND HELP)


Deer with red eyes is circled in red on the thumbnail


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what if kurb shot his younger self and caused a paradox


my cat is lying in my sink


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Guys do y’all want to know my hidden repository of cursed fairy tale channels


_You bet I do_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020



Kurb said:


> my cat is lying in my sink


I think he has a problem


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

_*im sweating so much after all that coding
and FOR WHAT*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Uhh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Uhh


we broke jotaro stan's phone


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _*im sweating so much after all that coding
> and FOR WHAT*_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Uhh


and kurb almost exploded, long story


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

What a day


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

We could power a city with all the energy we put into this thread


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _You bet I do_


*YESH.*

zikzik fairy tales for “teenage” stories with insane unfitting music

English Fairy Tales for largest amount of fairy tales (sometimes other fun stuff too)

T Series Kids Hut for T series and morals that don’t match the main story

and the best one...

*FAIRY TALES AND BEDTIME STORIES FOR DOSNEY WURLD*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> We could power a city with all the energy we put into this thread


What about a rocket


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> *YESH.*
> 
> zikzik fairy tales for “teenage” stories with insane unfitting music
> 
> ...


Time to binge


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

I don't care about my secret anymore
_Why are Abri and Milky in a fight?_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> we broke jotaro stan's phone


How


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What about a rocket


Even better
Just don't let Kurb know


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> We could power a city with all the energy we put into this thread


i can finally get AC this way


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't care about my secret anymore
> _Why are Abri and Milky in a fight?_


bow wow wow yibby yo yibby yay bow wow yibby yo yibby yay


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't care about my secret anymore
> _Why are Abri and Milky in a fight?_


I can provide this info


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> How


Sparkles


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Time to binge


*You won’t regret it*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I can provide this info


Do I even want to know, though...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Sparkles


or spam gifs on her profile


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What about a rocket


rcs fuel is going into the punch at your wedding


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Do I even want to know, though...


truth be told, no, but if you want to know


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> or spam gifs on her profile


_what did you do_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> rcs fuel is going into the punch at your wedding


Jokes on you, I'm lonely


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> truth be told, no, but if you want to know


i'm curious now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _what did you do_


Nothing but I know how to crash her phone


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> truth be told, no, but if you want to know


Hmmm... Well, I'm not sure now.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Jokes on you, I'm lonely


I'll spike your water with gasoline


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Nothing but I know how to crash her phone


saltyy no-


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Nothing but I know how to crash her phone


If you crash her phone i will send you more pizzas


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Hey *****es guess who I found


https://imgur.com/a/xIe1Gun


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Did you know that one of my cursed fairy tale channels has a universe comparable to the MCU?!?!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Hey *****es guess who I found
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/xIe1Gun


that's bringing back sad memories



Saltyy said:


> Nothing but I know how to crash her phone


crash mine instead


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I'll spike your water with gasoline


Yummy now I have more fuel


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> saltyy no-


Saltyy yes


Enxssi said:


> If you crash her phone i will send you more pizzas


thank you


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i'm curious now


Nooo


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> that's bringing back sad memories
> 
> 
> crash mine instead


if your serious I will do it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Did you know that one of my cursed fairy tale channels has a universe comparable to the MCU?!?!


Baby Shark from the hit single Baby Shark made an appearance in one episode!!!!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> if your serious I will do it


do it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Baby Shark from the hit single Baby Shark made an appearance in one episode!!!!


NO

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> do it


last chance, are you sure?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> NO
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020
> 
> ...


Y E S


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> last chance, are you sure?


yes


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

*It’s furbaca *


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't care about my secret anymore
> _Why are Abri and Milky in a fight?_


Crap happened


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yes


mk


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

the gif war has begun


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Everything is normal tonight


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Spam some on my profile


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Spam some on my profile


Spam what?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Luckily i have a computer


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

I'll put a rocket engine in your birthday present and light it up just as you open it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Spam what?


Gifs


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Are we getting vaguely violent again?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020



Saltyy said:


> Gifs


Aw I don’t have much of those


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Are we getting vaguely violent again?


oh i forgot to send pizzas to evwirt sorry hold on a sec


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

this was a bad idea


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> oh i forgot to send pizzas to evwirt sorry hold on a sec


Oh yea thanks I can test my hypothesis


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Are we getting vaguely violent again?


I don't know. I just know my secret got out.
Somehow I kinda feel better, though...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't know. I just know my secret got out.
> Somehow I kinda feel better, though...


I just need to test my hypothesis. Scientific method and all that


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I just need to test my hypothesis. Scientific method and all that


.....Eat weird stuff from the forest?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't know. I just know my secret got out.
> Somehow I kinda feel better, though...


ok great amazing top of the morning to ya ladies my name is jacksepticeye


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .....Eat weird stuff from the forest?


Something more...appetizing actually. I think eating outside food is what transforms me inside Evwirt


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ok great amazing top of the morning to ya ladies my name is jacksepticeye


Can I pretend I don't know what you said?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Can I pretend I don't know what you said?


so anyways
what do you do in an average Sploon match
do you: 
A: use chargers and pick off people on the objective
B: charge into enemy lines
C: cover turf
D: Hold the objective


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

```
>>> from pizzapy import *
>>> Customer('Matty', 'uhhhhhlastname', 'matty@evwirtemail.com', 'phonenumber here' 'somewhere in Evwirt')
Name: Matty uhhhhhlastname
Email: matty@evwirt.com
Phone: phonenumber here
Address: Evwirt
>>> local_dominos = StoreLocator.find_closest_store_to_customer(Juli)
>>> Order.begin_customer_order(Matty, local_dominos)
>>> order.add_item(PIZZA)
{'Code': '8SCPIZZA', 'Price': '14.99', 'isNew': True, 'Name': 'Pizza', 'AutoRemove': False, 'Prepared': True, 'SizeCode': '14', 'Qty': 64, 'ID': 1, 'Local': False, 'FlavorCode': 'HANDTOSS' 'AllowCookingInstructions': 'WD,NB,PIECT,SQCT,UNCT,GO,NGO', 'ImageCode': 'PIZZA' 'Tags': {'DefaultToppings': 'X=1, C=1, P=1, S=1, M=1, O=1, G=1', 'Specialty': True, 'DefaultSides': ' '}, 'DefaultCookingInstructions': 'NB, PIECT, GO', 'ProductCode' 'S_DX'
>>> order
An order for Matty with 64 items in it
>>> CreditCard('4100467788977743', '9735', '771', '7468')
Credit Card with last four #7743
//fake credit card number
>>> credit_card = CreditCard('4100467788977743', '9735', '771', '7468')
>>> local_dominos.place_order(his_order , credit_card)
//i gave up
```


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ```
> >>> from pizzapy import *
> >>> Customer('Matty', 'uhhhhhlastname', 'matty@evwirtemail.com', 'phonenumber here' 'somewhere in Evwirt')
> Name: Matty uhhhhhlastname
> ...


do you are not know what edit mode is


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> so anyways
> what do you do in an average Sploon match
> do you:
> A: use chargers and pick off people on the objective
> ...


Uh....
C


----------



## sigh (Aug 12, 2020)

wish i could speak nerd


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

I won the gif war with frogslime


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh....
> C


Okay
from this question
i can figure out
you are
not a team player
hold the center of the map you baby


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> do you *are* not know what edit mode is


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> do you are not know what edit mode is


_shut_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

@Kurb you said everyone's titles says something about them
What does mine say


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Kurb you said everyone's titles says something about them
> What does mine say


you're in romance? idk


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

wonder what my title means


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> you're in romance? idk


what about me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> you're in romance? idk


egauabwvwvwh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wonder what my title means


I want to know to


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Okay
> from this question
> i can figure out
> you are
> ...


*shrugs*
I actually don't play as much as you'd think I do.
Also I keep finding turf war matches where nobody else is inking near the spawn point.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> what about me


ea games


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> what about me


a is not the same as m


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> you're in romance? idk


with Sabine, correct


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

I also want to know


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *shrugs*
> I actually don't play as much as you'd think I do.
> Also I keep finding turf war matches where nobody else is inking near the spawn point.






Basic diagram of a functional sploon match
Inking random places essentially drops you from the team


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHeliua said:


> a is not the saae as m


you claim


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ```
> >>> from pizzapy import *
> >>> Customer('Matty', 'uhhhhhlastname', 'matty@evwirtemail.com', 'phonenumber here' 'somewhere in Evwirt')
> Name: Matty uhhhhhlastname
> ...


All you get at Evwirt.com is a screamer


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you claim


what about m ee


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 302172
> Basic diagram of a functional sploon match
> Inking random places essentially drops you from the team


I have no idea what you're talking about...


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you claim


fake news


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

What does my title say


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> fake news


enxssi is a reliable source


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about...


the circles are players
the giant letters spelling center is the center of the map
you're supposed to fight for the center of the map
ya dum dum
less 1v1 in Sploon laghtor


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

I’m back mourning the loss of a glass I broke earlier


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What does my title say


you watch that french animated show a lot


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you watch that french animated show a lot


the
  WHAT


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I’m back mourning the loss of a glass I broke earlier


im so sorry for your loss


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I’m back mourning the loss of a glass I broke earlier


RIP


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> the circles are players
> the giant letters spelling center is the center of the map
> you're supposed to fight for the center of the map
> ya dum dum
> less 1v1 in Sploon laghtor


So you're telling me...
You don't ink turf in turf war...
Where the winner is decided by which team left more ink...
What the-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you watch that french animated show a lot


why yes


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> the
> WHMT


krub you know what i said


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 12, 2020)

Hi
rip I missed the gif war


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> So you're telling me...
> You don't ink turf in turf war...
> Where the winner is decided by which team left more ink...
> What the-


You fight for the center of the map, which in turn will let you advance to their spawn. If you went out and inked, you could splat someone, thereby helping your team. We need to 1v1 later


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Nvm


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> krub you know what i said


NO I DONT
WHAT FRENCH CARTOON


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

I accidentally a shattered a glass while washing dishes, we need to invest on a dishwasher


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> NO I DONT
> WHAT FRENCH CARTOON


wakfu you uncultured swine


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wakfu you uncultured swine


why does my title indicate wakfu


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> NO I DONT
> WHAT FRENCH CARTOON


*THE ONE THAT SALTYY TALKS ABOUT ALL THE TIME
THE
F R E N C H
A N I M A T E D
S H O W*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You fight for the center of the map, which in turn will let you advance to their spawn. If you went out and inked, you could splat someone, thereby helping your team. We need to 1v1 later


_*The winner in a turf war is decided by which team **covered** the ground with more ink.*_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> you're in romance? idk


it's technically true.. I am with a real person and a fictional character ;;


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

i have found my signature


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> why does my title indicate wakfu


bruh


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

J


Kurb said:


> why does my title indicate wakfu


just realised Enx quoted saltyy instead of me 
am big dumb
anyways what does my title show


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wakfu you uncultured swine


this sentence made me happy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I accidentally a shattered a glass while washing dishes, we need to invest on a dishwasher


Our dishwasher is so magical once every 6 months or so it breaks a drinking glass


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*The winner in a turf war is decided by which team **covered** the ground with more ink.*_


EXACTLY
ADVANCING GIVES YOU AN OPPURTUNITY TO COVER THEIR SPAWN
DO YOU ARE HAVE STUPID


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> J
> 
> just realised Enx quoted saltyy instead of me
> am big dumb
> anyways what does my title show


you play car game


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *THE ONE THAT SALTYY TALKS ABOUT ALL THE TIME
> THE
> F R E N C H
> A N I M A T E D
> S H O W*


This makes me even happier


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you play car game


good enough for me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

I've made the ultimate joke


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> EXACTLY
> ADVANCING GIVES YOU AN OPPURTUNITY TO COVER THEIR SPAWN
> DO YOU ARE HAVE STUPID


.....Oh, right. You don't know I'm terrible. I get destroyed if I do that.


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

I played few car games...
Also will be on and off due to studying


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .....Oh, right. You don't know I'm terrible. I get destroyed if I do that.


You wanna add me and do a few 1v1s?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Spoiler: Joke






 





IT'S *Y 


*


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .....Oh, right. You don't know I'm terrible. I get destroyed if I do that.


you could always
inkbrush + spam ZR


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You wanna add me and do a few 1v1s?


I've never added anyone here...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Spoiler: Joke
> 
> 
> 
> ...


laugh plz


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Spoiler: Joke
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AAAAAAAAA I DIDNT KNOW I NEEDED THIS


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> AAAAAAAAA I DIDNT KNOW I NEEDED THIS


I DID IT 

I HAVE ACHIEVED COMEDY


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> laugh plz


to quote krub:
my sides are in orbit


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I've never added anyone here...


I'll grab my switch in a few here


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

my notifs are  spammed with love reacts I love this


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> my notifs are  spammed with love reacts I love this


welcome to my world


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you could always
> inkbrush + spam ZR


........Okay. I don't know where you want me to do that, but... that _*is*_ what I use.


Kurb said:


> I'll grab my switch in a few here


I don't have mine in here... plus I have weird anxiety still.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

what if i reset my island again?///????///


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> my notifs are  spammed with love reacts I love this


why does that have 5 love reacts


----------



## sigh (Aug 12, 2020)

totally lost i'm just dwellin


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

Scientific notation time


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ........Okay. I don't know where you want me to do that, but... that _*is*_ what I use.
> 
> I don't have mine in here... plus I have weird anxiety still.


Okay
*bang*
but
*clang*
the
*clack*
fricking
*clangbang*
splattershot


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

lazy said:


> totally lost i'm just dwellin


I sent 1067 pizzas to Saltyy's house


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

I said that the bunny day stuff was the worst set in the game (I do think this: it’s really tacky and it reminds me of the horrors of the egg invasion) and I feel that comment is like:


----------



## sigh (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I sent 1067 pizzas to Saltyy's house


the fact that those 1067 pizzas weren't sent to my house instead is an insult
edit: unless they're not already paid for , then saltyy can keep them


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I sent 1067 pizzas to Saltyy's house


thank you


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Okay
> *bang*
> but
> *clang*
> ...


If you meant my OC having a splattershot, that's just because of Smash.
Otherwise, I don't know.


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

Some bunny day items are nice though...
Although I hated that event since it clashed with the cherry diys even though I managed to get all of them.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> If you meant my OC having a splattershot, that's just because of Smash.
> Otherwise, I don't know.


Oh yeah, I'm feeling Smash or ACNH later with the gang here


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

lazy said:


> the fact that those 1067 pizzas weren't sent to my house instead is an insult


it was a punishment for hacking my nonexistent twitter dot com, her house is flooded with pizza now, she might drown in mozzarella idk


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Some bunny day items are nice though...
> Although I hated that event since it clashed with the cherry diys even though I managed to get all of them.


I like the wooden egg clothes set and the egg lamp but otherwise it’s really weird


----------



## sigh (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> it was a punishment for hacking my nonexistent twitter dot com, her house is flooded with pizza now, she might drown in mozzarella idk


god as if that's a punishment, i would love to drown in mozzarella


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Oh yeah, I'm feeling Smash or ACNH later with the gang here


I wonder if I'll even have my Switch


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

him


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> it was a punishment for hacking my nonexistent twitter dot com, her house is flooded with pizza now, she might drown in mozzarella idk


Speaking of which: I didn’t need Nintendo 64 pizzas for my hypothesis


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> it was a punishment for hacking my nonexistent twitter dot com, her house is flooded with pizza now, she might drown in mozzarella idk


you underestimate my gluttony


----------



## sigh (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I wonder if I'll even have my Switch


where is ur switch


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Oh yeah, I'm feeling Smash or ACNH later with the gang here


probably acnh, my smash is archived and it'll take like 2 hours to reinstall


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

lazy said:


> where is ur switch


I gave it to my brother earlier


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> probably acnh, my smash is archived and it'll take like 2 hours to reinstall


should i make a dodo code real quick?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> you underestimate my gluttony


Never underestimate my hunger


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Y’all’s need to visit Evwirt it’s SH and I bet most of y’all are NH


----------



## sigh (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I gave it to my brother earlier


oh no...............


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all’s need to visit Evwirt it’s SH and I bet most of y’all are NH


Dodo code? Me n the gang will come down


----------



## sigh (Aug 12, 2020)

here's a cool idea: let's all meet up on someone's (nh) island and take pictures


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

lazy said:


> oh no...............


It's fiiine. We don't fight over things in Animal Crossing.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Dodo code? Me n the gang will come down


I’m not on ATM and it’s in extreme bad construction mode


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all’s need to visit Evwirt it’s SH and I bet most of y’all are NH


yeah we're playing new horizon 

why are you still playing sity holk


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

lazy said:


> here's a cool idea: let's all meet up on someone's (nh) island and take pictures


Mine? It's a little weed-filled due to me travelling back from 2021 to present day
But let's do mine


----------



## sigh (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Mine? It's a little weed-filled due to me travelling back from 2021 to present day
> But let's do mine


yes. i don't care where i just wanna do it


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

I don't have my Switch in here so hhhhhhhhhh
I don't know.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

not me


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> yeah we're playing new horizon
> 
> why are you still playing sity holk


Sity Holk is compatible with New Horizons


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> yeah we're playing new horizon
> 
> why are you still playing sity holk


*Sity holk *


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *Sity holk *


Sity Holk where eating the fruit may or may not cast a spell on you


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

So, should i go ahead and open the gates?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> So, should i go ahead and open the gates?


I won’t be on for a while


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 12, 2020)

Who's going?


----------



## sigh (Aug 12, 2020)

i'm going ,, i'll wait though if others aren't ready


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Who's going?


i wanna but i don’t have online 3:


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

dagnit i gotta go to the store again


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

"i hope one day we will share memories"
TLT's suing, Seastar

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020

Also, i'll give everyone a few to get ready


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

uuuuhhhh how long are you guys gonna be there


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Uh-
_I have my Switch now_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

uhh most of us can't do it maybe we should wait


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Alright, booting er up.
I'll be open a while

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020



Enxssi said:


> uhh most of us can't do it maybe we should wait





Seastar said:


> Uh-
> _I have my Switch now_


THIS IS A CONFLICT
WHAT DO I DO


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

ill come over


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Alright, booting er up.
> I'll be open a while
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020
> ...


IDK MAN DO WHATEVER


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> IDK MAN DO WHATEVER


I'll just open and let people come and go


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

I am dressed as Hat Kid from A Hat in Time.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I am dressed as Hat Kid from A Hat in Time.


bring the outfit or dont' come


----------



## sigh (Aug 12, 2020)

i'll head over now or later idc tbh, like whenever ya'll are ready


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

how about majority rules


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> how about majority rules


do we go now or later
vote


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

I’d go, but
I have to study
My internets bad even though I could go to a dream island


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> bring the outfit or dont' come


you'll know which one i am from my island name


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

like post if now love post if later


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> bring the outfit or dont' come


_I was going to anyway._


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> you'll know which one i am from my island name


how could i forget
pen island


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

4941-3589-2786 if you wanna add me
im still doing dodo code tho


----------



## sigh (Aug 12, 2020)

you know what... i'll come now idc. i'll say who i am on the game's chat so u'll know it's me
what's the dodo?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> like post if now love post if later


ok do it now


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

My name in the game is Ribbon.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> My name in the game is Ribbon.


You guys will know who i am haha


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

lmfao marshals in my campsite


----------



## sigh (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> lmfao marshals in my campsite


tell him i love him xoxo


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> lmfao marshals in my campsite


_*Your signature is cursed.*_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

lazy said:


> tell him i love him xoxo


will do

i already have raymond and kyle i dont need one more villager hitting on me


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

how long are you guys gonna be hanging out


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*Your signature is cursed.*_


no comment on mine?
also who's Bug

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020



Enxssi said:


> how long are you guys gonna be hanging out


A long while


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 12, 2020)

Hi.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> no comment on mine?
> also who's Bug
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020
> ...


k ill be there in like a half hour probably


----------



## sigh (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> will do
> 
> i already have raymond and kyle i dont need one more villager hitting on me


i have not onCE had a smug villager hit on me, i have both raymond and marshal 
maybe they were a lil flirty in new leaf via letters but


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hi.


hi milky


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

hi


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hi.


What did you do?


----------



## sigh (Aug 12, 2020)

@Kurb i'm bug


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

lazy said:


> i have not onCE had a smug villager hit on me, i have both raymond and marshal
> maybe they were a lil flirty in new leaf via letters but


man kyle and raymond hit on me, lolly kinda hits on me, audie did once, even punchy

my island is cursed


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hi.


Hello...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Our dodo code is...
0F467
not a memory address i promise


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> man kyle and raymond hit on me, lolly kinda hits on me, audie did once, even punchy
> 
> my island is cursed


why do all your villagers have the hots for you
that never happens to me


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 12, 2020)

What's happening?


----------



## Antonio (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> why do all your villagers have the hots for you
> that never happens to me


same like idk why but dom keeps on flexing his muscles at my direction


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What's happening?


we're just hanging out


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

i posted the code


Kurb said:


> Our dodo code is...
> 0F467
> not a memory address i promise


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 12, 2020)

Cool.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

O H
Fourside is the name of my Wild World town lol


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> O H
> Fourside is the name of my Wild World town lol


Earthbound reference Keepo


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

omw over


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 12, 2020)

I might be over soon.


----------



## sigh (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Our dodo code is...
> 0F467
> not a memory address i promise


can't come, interference


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

lazy said:


> can't come, interference


did that to me too, keep trying


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

micheal from pen
whomstdve


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Yay, my first time seeing it show other players arriving
O H
N O


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

If I‘m able to fix my island and the internet works, I’ll probably invite someday


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> micheal from pen
> whomstdve


hi


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

lazy said:


> can't come, interference


interference is the error code that says "hey someone doing something in menu pls try again"


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

also i brought no tools with me oops


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> also i brought no tools with me oops


i have a nooks


----------



## sigh (Aug 12, 2020)

YOOO I'm coming,, my ign is bug ! i'm wearing a blue dal cap


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

man I love when my dad talks to people when we have places to go and be

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020

I feel like Thomas Jefferson arriving from France

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020

time to go invent the revolving chair


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Yo are y’all still hosting?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yo are y’all still hosting?


the what


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yo are y’all still hosting?


Yes!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 12, 2020)

Is everyone going to Kurb's island?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yo are y’all still hosting?


ya were still open


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Is everyone going to Kurb's island?


they're what


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Is everyone going to Kurb's island?


Ja, Komrade


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Give me a minute to freshen up. I’m Matty from Evwirt


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Ja, Komrade


can I crash the party


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 12, 2020)

Oh that's cool. I'm assuming it's full.


----------



## sigh (Aug 12, 2020)

i'm there rn and also lost i can't find everyone


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh that's cool. I'm assuming it's full.


It's not yet


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> can I crash the party


ya


Milky star said:


> Oh that's cool. I'm assuming it's full.


is not
pls join


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ya
> 
> is not
> pls join


WHat's the code?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 12, 2020)

I'll join what's the code?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Our dodo code is...
> 0F467
> not a memory address i promise


dodo cod


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 12, 2020)

I'm back, on my way.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020

I'm back, on my way.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

@Mick 
Come on down
fourside needs a space program


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Y'all get ready as I respectfully walk around your town and not cause a ruckus


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> @Mick
> Come on down
> fourside needs a space program


We need wild child squad


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> @Mick
> Come on down
> fourside needs a space program


hawaiian shirts to assert dominance


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> hawaiian shirts to assert dominance


I’m wearing a muddy hoodie


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> We need wild child squad


ya


----------



## sigh (Aug 12, 2020)

unfair i didn't know the dress code


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

_I'm dressed as Hat Kid from A Hat in Time lol_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

lazy said:


> unfair i didn't know the dress code


we shall rebel respectfully


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

boy


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Gotta re-open


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

what the whomst


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

A H
An error?
Rosie?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

I got kicked back to Evwirt...


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

rosie must not have super internet idk


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

consider the party crashed


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 12, 2020)

That was probably me, sorry.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

I'll just listen to Olivia sing Animal City while waiting.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> consider the party crashed


*slow clap...or clop...*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

KQ13F
c


----------



## sigh (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

what was with the shirts


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Gimme a hot second


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

ill join in a few


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

im not eve g0na try again


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

rip


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

I’m going to eat another pack of crackers, I had 2 today


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> im not eve g0na try again


Oh, that's why it gave me an error...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

anyone want free bones


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> im not eve g0na try again


What about the sweater?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> anyone want free bones


B-bones? Uhhhh


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> anyone want free bones


I- what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> B-bones? Uhhhh


uh the dinoasur thingies
I forgot the word
ancient lizard bones


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

oh its cancelled? darn i was getting dressed up for nothing


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> dodo cod


I tried this code it doesn't work.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

I’ll show ya what I was going to do here


----------



## sigh (Aug 12, 2020)

i'll come again in a bit if kurb's island is still open then, talking to gulivarrr on my island rn though


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I tried this code it doesn't work.


Someone's internet kicked us out, yeah.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> oh its cancelled? darn i was getting dressed up for nothing


Same.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020

Welp.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Now all I have is Olivia singing Animal City.
_Which is amazing because I used to have her in City Folk._


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 12, 2020)

Olivia is the best cat.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

since I’m not in Evwirt


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

Probably going to test my connection later with 2 switches so I can see if I’m able to visit sometime


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 302188I


_What is that?_


----------



## Antonio (Aug 12, 2020)

*Can y'all help me, my mind is being stupid*

I have this: *4x-y=24*

How do I get Y by itself?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 302188 since I’m not in Evwirt


I think it's a broken link

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020



Antonio said:


> *Can y'all help me, my mind is being stupid*
> 
> I have this: *4x-y=24*
> 
> How do I get Y by itself?


subtract 4x on both sides I think


----------



## Antonio (Aug 12, 2020)

It be this, right: *4x-24=y*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 12, 2020)

Antonio said:


> *Can y'all help me, my mind is being stupid*
> 
> I have this: *4x-y=24*
> 
> How do I get Y by itself?


I-


----------



## Antonio (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I think it's a broken link
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020
> 
> ...


Ik but Y needs to be non-negative.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _What is that?_


Cervid-20, the name I’m giving the other curse I have We were talking about it on the title improvement thread

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020



Antonio said:


> *Can y'all help me, my mind is being stupid*
> 
> I have this: *4x-y=24*
> 
> How do I get Y by itself?


I’ll give ya a hint-add y to both sides


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Ik but Y needs to be non-negative.


So this is what my math teachers meant about algebra in the real world
I think add y to both sides then get rid of 24?


----------



## Antonio (Aug 12, 2020)

It be Y=24+4x. right?


----------



## sigh (Aug 12, 2020)

@Kurb is ur island still open?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Antonio said:


> It be Y=24+4x. right?


hm seems about right


----------



## Antonio (Aug 12, 2020)

It's weird because the variables are actually, x1 and x2. ;-;


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

@lazy 










photo evidence my islanders are wild (that shower thing was the first thing raymond ever said to me after he moved in lmao, he said i smelled nice)


----------



## Antonio (Aug 12, 2020)

So it would go like this:

*4x1-x2=24*
-4x1      (24)-4x1

*-x2=24-4x1*
(get rid of the negative by flipping signs)

*x2=24+4x1*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 12, 2020)

Yall speaking math and i'm sweating. I failed algebra 2 and geometry. I failed geometry twice I-


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Cervid-20, the name I’m giving the other curse I have We were talking about it on the title improvement thread


Oooooh.
I'm still wondering if I have a curse.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Antonio said:


> So it would go like this:
> 
> *4x1-x2=24*
> -4x1      (24)-4x1
> ...


uH
maybe?


----------



## Antonio (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> uH
> maybe?


IDK

x2 is supposed to represent Y and x1 represent X


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 12, 2020)

I thought this thread couldn't get more cursed, then I see you're doing math.


----------



## Antonio (Aug 12, 2020)

College is weird because they be messing up the variables letters just to mess with you. </3


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

I forgot all my algebra knowledge like 7 years ago


----------



## Antonio (Aug 12, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I thought this thread couldn't get more cursed, then I see you're doing math.


Welcome to the thread. <3


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

ive never done algebra in my life


----------



## sigh (Aug 12, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I thought this thread couldn't get more cursed, then I see you're doing math.


mood


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 12, 2020)

Sorry I don't speak more than 3 braincells


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oooooh.
> I'm still wondering if I have a curse.


yea I realized I have to wear that abroad lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

i'M CONFUSED


----------



## Antonio (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> ive never done algebra in my life


Hmmm...you're 19 and you have never done algebra in HS nor College?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

I need to find my algebra notebook hold on


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 12, 2020)

I failed math 3 times I quit


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Hmmm...you're 19 and you have never done algebra in HS nor College?


failed math in grade 8, was in general math all through hs so yes lol


----------



## Antonio (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> i'M CONFUSED


x2=y
x1=x

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020

Oof, this is tricky but i'm just having a hard time getting the x2 variable by itself.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Antonio said:


> x2=y
> x1=x


Why are there variables in variables hhhh


----------



## sigh (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> @lazy
> View attachment 302190View attachment 302191
> View attachment 302192
> 
> photo evidence my islanders are wild (that shower thing was the first thing raymond ever said to me after he moved in lmao, he said i smelled nice)


tell ur villagers to chill...............

i get some compliments like that from them sometimes (on fashion mostly) but dang
also the thing that punchy said to you, zucker has said to me before and i was all  cause i love him, he's my baby


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

How many brain cells can be lost in calculus 
I think I may need to study on that as well


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> failed math in grade 8, was in general math all through hs so yes lol


8th grade was the one math I could pass-


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Wolf Link was in love with me in New Leaf for some reason.
Help.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

lazy said:


> tell ur villagers to chill...............
> 
> i get some compliments like that from them sometimes (on fashion mostly) but dang
> also the thing that punchy said to you, zucker has said to me before and i was all  cause i love him, he's my baby


lolly keeps sending me letters saying she's needy... idk what to do with my animals man

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020



Milky star said:


> 8th grade was the one math I could pass-


i was lazy


----------



## Antonio (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Why are there variables in variables hhhh


idk, ok?

this **** is weird, sometimes the variables are u,z,e,d,and b.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 12, 2020)

Calculus?! That's the useless math and suffering.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Did I miss it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> lolly keeps sending me letters saying she's needy... idk what to do with my animals man
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020
> 
> ...


Felt that.


----------



## Antonio (Aug 12, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Calculus?! That's the useless math and suffering.


It's not useless if it's required to get a degree. .p.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> @lazy
> View attachment 302190View attachment 302191
> View attachment 302192
> 
> photo evidence my islanders are wild (that shower thing was the first thing raymond ever said to me after he moved in lmao, he said i smelled nice)


Audie is clinically insane and I love her for it. She gave me a suit that looks like prison garb and told me she wants her face on them


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Did I miss it


it crashed


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> it crashed


oh


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

what do i do with this rodent


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Audie is clinically insane and I love her for it. She gave me a suit that looks like prison garb and told me she wants her face on them


Sounds like a threat.


----------



## Antonio (Aug 12, 2020)

this is torture but i think i got it.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

I was put into the special education program when I was still in school so uhhhhhhh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 302193
> what do i do with this rodent


free dinner


----------



## sigh (Aug 12, 2020)

every time someone mentions math a flower wilts  stop the cruelty


FreeHelium said:


> lolly keeps sending me letters saying she's needy... idk what to do with my animals man
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020
> 
> ...


but what is she needy for.........food?? water? cat toys??? sdgdfgd
speaking of lolly she's adorable, i had her once, i considered keeping her as my normal type until i remembered that lily exists


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 302193
> what do i do with this rodent


YEET


----------



## Antonio (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 302193
> what do i do with this rodent


Give him a home and some loving, then sell him off to the highest bidder. He sells alot on the black market.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

WeirdChamp


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

how come my math notebook has more doodles than comprehensible notes


----------



## sigh (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 302193
> what do i do with this rodent


you give him a forehead kiss for me and also tell him he's amazing and welcome to ur island or i will take him from u and have TWO marshals because that's how much i love that little marshmallow


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

So... what do we do now?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> how come my math notebook has more doodles than comprehensible notes


I’m pretty good with schoolwork but my newer notebooks look like medieval works with how much I doodle in the margins


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

coordinate planes are so fun why can't I just do a math class about coordinate planes


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

lazy said:


> but what is she needy for.........food?? water? cat toys??? sdgdfgd
> speaking of lolly she's adorable, i had her once, i considered keeping her as my normal type until i remembered that lily exists






you tell me


----------



## sigh (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 302194
> you tell me


gdfnkajgdngd ??


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 12, 2020)

Bruh I don't need to calculus. I wont ever use it. Teach me something useful like taxes


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

wait what *does *happen if you try to get two of the same villager?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Bruh I don't need to calculus. I wont ever use it. Teach me something useful like taxes


I don't know why I needed to learn algebra because I'm not using it now and I even forgot how to do it.


----------



## sigh (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> wait what *does *happen if you try to get two of the same villager?


it's probably definitely impossible without hacks. i did see someone who shared a picture of an island with all raymond though


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

lazy said:


> gdfnkajgdngd ??







thirsty much


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

My major requires calc for some reason


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't know why I needed to learn algebra because I'm not using it now and I even forgot how to do it.


The only math I cared about was finance math. It was _useful._


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

lazy said:


> it's probably definitely impossible without hacks. i did see someone who shared a picture of an island with all raymond though


Well I knew it was impossible, but does it give like an error message or something?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

lazy said:


> it's probably definitely impossible without hacks. i did see someone who shared a picture of an island with all raymond though


as much as I like his design that just sounds like a nightmare


----------



## sigh (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 302195View attachment 302196
> thirsty much


AHHH the letter on the right.... marina sent me the exact same one with a different style paper, i edited it and posted it on tumblr and gained over 40 thousand notes on it lol

cherish lolly


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

What's happening


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> wait what *does *happen if you try to get two of the same villager?


There's a video where someone replaces every villager in their New Leaf town with Scoot and it breaks the game. It treats them all as one villager, causing you to teleport around when you talk to them.


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

Calculus is hard


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

lazy said:


> AHHH the letter on the right.... marina sent me the exact same one with a different style paper, i edited it and posted it on tumblr and gained over 40 thousand notes on it lol
> 
> cherish lolly


damn thats impressive


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What's happening


quick what's the quadratic formula


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What's happening


Math.
Also, we tried to visit Kurb in NH but I think Rosie may have crashed it.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

lets see who the rodent asks to move out in his place, depending on who i might just do it


----------



## sigh (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Well I knew it was impossible, but does it give like an error message or something?


judging from what i saw on the pic of all raymonds i don't think so, then again i can't know for sure. from what i remember i think the picture was the player holding a ceremony with tom nook for building something and it was just...... ALL raymonds, no other villagers

edit: nvm see maplesilver's reply


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> quick what's the quadratic formula


how tf am I supposed to know


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> how tf am I supposed to know


ax²+bx+c


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

you guys probably won't get this but it's still funny nonetheless
r/Forza is a magical place


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> quick what's the quadratic formula


Ax^2+Bx+C=0


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

ok nevermind he keeps trying to play games for clothes, im not that interested to do this all night

sayonara sulky boy


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ax²+bx+c


My poor squid brain can't handle this aaaaaaaa


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> My poor squid brain can't handle this aaaaaaaa


^^^^^^^^

Also when is kurb gonna play quiplash next


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

My brain can’t handle sometimes


----------



## Mick (Aug 12, 2020)

Math? Really?

Time to go back to sleep


----------



## sigh (Aug 12, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> My brain can’t handle sometimes


i ghost wrote this because my brain can't handle most things, especially math


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Okay.... I should probably go now.
Because... I was supposed to do something yesterday that I never did.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

hey weird question but how do y'all deal with acne


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> hey weird question but how do y'all deal with acne


barn find


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> barn find


what


----------



## sigh (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> hey weird question but how do y'all deal with acne


band-aids so i don't have the urge to pick/pop them


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Mick said:


> Math? Really?
> 
> Time to go back to sleep


Of all people, you, NOT LIKING MATH?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> 
> Also when is kurb gonna play quiplash next


Soon


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Soon


----------



## Antonio (Aug 12, 2020)

Life is a highway and I don't want to ride it, *anymore. *


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


>


few games then I'll swap to Forza for maybe 5,10 then back to Quip


----------



## Mick (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Of all people, you, NOT LIKING MATH?



I like math when it is useful.
Algebra can go away_ right now_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Mick said:


> I like math when it is useful.
> Algebra can go away_ right now_


hha funny orbital physics go 
*click, fshh*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> hey weird question but how do y'all deal with acne


Acne face wash stuff 
Also hi i missed a lot


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> hey weird question but how do y'all deal with acne


honey face soap


----------



## Mick (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> hha funny orbital physics go
> *click, fshh*



Haha, rocket equation go
"need more boosters"


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> hey weird question but how do y'all deal with acne


Sulfur soap


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Sulfur soap


I heard that's good


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> few games then I'll swap to Forza for maybe 5,10 then back to Quip


I shall wait in anticipation


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I shall wait in anticipation


all righty


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> all righty


mhmm


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Alright I have to help a bunch of 6th graders this year what do I do


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Alright I have to help a bunch of 6th graders this year what do I do


Sucker punch them until they learn


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Sucker punch them until they learn


kk sounds like a great idea

I hope they don't expect much from me since I put Reggie as my inspiration when applying


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

Study when you have enough time to


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Alright I have to help a bunch of 6th graders this year what do I do


eat them


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 12, 2020)

め


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> eat them


k so I got 
-Sucker punch them so they grow brains
-Eat them


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> eat them


Maybe not. That behavior is frowned upon


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Milky star said:


> め


does that say "me"


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> does that say "me"


idk


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

the sixlets are gonna be so happy to learn that I am their leader


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Milky are you trying to guilt trip me with your title and nonexistent pfp


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Alright I have to help a bunch of 6th graders this year what do I do


why would you ever want to do that in the first place


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> why would you ever want to do that in the first place


sounded fun
also I think the school was desperate because they accepted my application even though I turned it in late


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

My advice sucks anyways so I’m not surprised if it’s not taken


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Maybe not. That behavior is frowned upon


did I ask for other people's permission to eat children?

No, I do what I want


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

very soon you will all experience Quiplash2


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> My advice sucks anyways so I’m not surprised if it’s not taken


wait I just saw it
I'll take you up on it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> sounded fun
> also I think the school was desperate because they accepted my application even though I turned it in late


if I ever sign up for that, I can and will spend the entire free time watching wakfu


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> did I ask for other people's permission to eat children?
> 
> No, I do what I want


That’s frowned upon by society and me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> very soon you will all experience Quiplash2


what is that lmao

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> That’s frowned upon by society and me


I don't know who society is but I already hate their opinion.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what is that lmao
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020
> 
> ...


the game we've been playin


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

okay tbf it _is _called WEB day so I _can _trap the kids and eat them


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

im pretty good at quiplash

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> sounded fun
> also I think the school was desperate because they accepted my application even though I turned it in late


so are you helping the ones who're struggling or just a whole class of them


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

I’m reminded of candy van and jikken when I heard “trapped children”


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

bxox is booting up


----------



## Mick (Aug 12, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I’m reminded of candy van and jikken when I heard “trapped children”



I miss the candy van. :c


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

what if I turn the children into weebs


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

Yeah... but it’s  legacy will live on


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I’m reminded of candy van and jikken when I heard “trapped children”


Whose trapping children so I can run


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Whose trapping children so I can run


um
no idea


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

starting stream
get on the page to see it go live


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Mick said:


> I miss the candy van. :c


I don’t. It’s the reason why I’m cursed with Cervid-20


----------



## Mick (Aug 12, 2020)

I am conflicted, I kinda want to join but I also don't feel like starting my pc


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Mick said:


> I am conflicted, I kinda want to join but I also don't feel like starting my pc


you can do it on your phone


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 12, 2020)

Ack.


----------



## Mick (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t. It’s the reason why I’m cursed with Cervid-20



I thought that was because of the UW?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t. It’s the reason why I’m cursed with Cervid-20


I think it was the jikken bus tho. Rosie bringing up me being a deer gave UW ideas


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

Person who ran the candy van is semi active


----------



## Mick (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> you can do it on your phone



Yes, but my phone doesn't have two monitors and a physical keyboard

Phone _sucks_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Mick said:


> I thought that was because of the UW?


Rosie bringing up me being a deer after shooting a murder deer gave her ideas


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> hey weird question but how do y'all deal with acne


wash your face


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Mick said:


> Yes, but my phone doesn't have two monitors and a physical keyboard
> 
> Phone _sucks_


oh
also weeze live 
twotch.teevee/kurbusmaximus


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Mick said:


> I am conflicted, I kinda want to join but I also don't feel like starting my pc


just start your pc

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020



Enxssi said:


> wash your face


gee thanks
just bought it


----------



## Mick (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> just start your pc



alright fiiine :/


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

I’m doing more terraforming but if the troll comes back the venison will return to keep em out


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Mick said:


> alright fiiine :/


: D


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Mick said:


> alright fiiine :/


ok
code is
UXGQ
freehelium quick jeez


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Milky are you trying to guilt trip me with your title and nonexistent pfp


No i'm kissing up to children because I made regretful choice because of anger and pride. The depression hit hard.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ok
> code is
> UXGQ
> freehelium quick jeez


I'm sugarn't


----------



## Mick (Aug 12, 2020)

The room my pc is in is significantly warmer than my bedroom. D:


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

if anyone else wants in they can join next


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

I'm bored and I have Fanta


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

Will join if I’m not busy


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm bored and I have Fanta


I have mentos


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm bored and I have Fanta


join our game, then!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I have mentos


I have crunchy gummy worms


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm bored and I have Fanta


the drink of champions


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

i want fanta now


----------



## Mick (Aug 12, 2020)

Had to use the safety quip button. Oops.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No i'm kissing up to children because I made regretful choice because of anger and pride. The depression hit hard.


ah


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Mick said:


> Had to use the safety quip button. Oops.


yah safety q is like very last resort


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

I've just been informed I'll be playing Drawful


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ah


Yeah...um.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I've just been informed I'll be playing Drawful


wh ere


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

I only have crackers


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> wh ere


Downstairs


----------



## Mick (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> yah safety q is like very last resort



In my defense it is 4am and I just woke up a while ago


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Downstairs


you'll be playing Drawful,
while your buds play quiplash?
coincidentally at the same time?
same game franchise
same company


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yeah...um.


I'll send you a pm hol up


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> you'll be playing Drawful,
> while your buds play quiplash?
> coincidentally at the same time?
> same game franchise
> same company


precisely
gonna get myself another t-shirt


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'll send you a pm hol up


Oh god-


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> precisely
> gonna get myself another t-shirt


you better join when you get back


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Yo does anyone else find the stagehand hat kinda creepy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> you better join when you get back


m
maybe

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yo does anyone else find the stagehand hat kinda creepy


yeah that's why I like it
gothic furry


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> m
> maybe
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020
> ...


Furry?


----------



## Mick (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yo does anyone else find the stagehand hat kinda creepy



I think there are creepier things to wear but yes, definitely


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Furry?


It looked like it had cat ears until I realized it was based off of a real accessory


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Hhhh I suck


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Mick said:


> I think there are creepier things to wear but yes, definitely


I just find it eerie how it makes your character...blank.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It looked like it had cat ears until I realized it was based off of a real accessory


Ah


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

yoo my forza friend invited me to a party
after this imma play some 4za


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

Stagehand hat is to hide yourself during a theatrical play


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Stagehand hat is to hide yourself during a theatrical play


I looked it up and it I think it's a kabuki thing?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Stagehand hat is to hide yourself during a theatrical play


Yea I understand that but wearing it outside of that particular situation...

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020

I know the iconic ninja garb is based off of that


----------



## Mick (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> yoo my forza friend invited me to a party
> after this imma play some 4za



Alrighty


----------



## Antonio (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It looked like it had cat ears until I realized it was based off of a real accessory


Cat ears aren't furry, only semi furry.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

salttyy really out here with the last place


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Cat ears aren't furry, only semi furry.


yeah ik, I just like how "gothic furry" sounded.
reminds me of the cat ear headband I used to wear...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> salttyy really out here with the last place


shut


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Hero Mode Icon Maker
					

A free to make icon maker that replicates Hero Mode’s style, easy to use! Please check the colors out for some style choices and octoling features! Credit is not required, but it’ll be nice, you can tag me @gouboot on Instagram, and @gouboott on Twitter to see your awesome creations. Have fun!




					picrew.me
				



guys


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Hero Mode Icon Maker
> 
> 
> A free to make icon maker that replicates Hero Mode’s style, easy to use! Please check the colors out for some style choices and octoling features! Credit is not required, but it’ll be nice, you can tag me @gouboot on Instagram, and @gouboott on Twitter to see your awesome creations. Have fun!
> ...


I like that maker 
Did one with my sister


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Hero Mode Icon Maker
> 
> 
> A free to make icon maker that replicates Hero Mode’s style, easy to use! Please check the colors out for some style choices and octoling features! Credit is not required, but it’ll be nice, you can tag me @gouboot on Instagram, and @gouboott on Twitter to see your awesome creations. Have fun!
> ...


@Seastar


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

...i didn’t just start another cult right


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ...i didn’t just start another cult right


i can't make Jeb Kerman with it so no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ...i didn’t just start another cult right


no


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

I like my current icon still


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I like my current icon still


Same. I love this cheeky look lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I like my current icon still


I forgot what your other ones were lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Oh I realized something possibly


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

Maybe this icon made me look different here.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Hello... I'm back.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hello... I'm back.


Ayo!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hello... I'm back.


Hai!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Idk if this was obvious or not but I have a confession I guess:



Spoiler



I am legitimately in love with Jotaro and he is taking over my life
the more I look at him the more I fall in love


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Idk if this was obvious or not but I have a confession I guess:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao we know dont worry
We all love fictional characters dude


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Lmao we know dont worry
> We all love fictional characters dude


but it's weird because I'm also in love with a real person
help


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> but it's weird because I'm also in love with a real person
> help


I have crushes on a bunch of people lmao you’re fine probably


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Lmao we know dont worry
> We all love fictional characters dude


i was gonna say the same thing


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I have crushes on a bunch of people lmao you’re fine probably


_it's not really just a crush
it's hard to explain_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> but it's weird because I'm also in love with a real person
> help


hhhh I have a sorta girlfriend but we both gawk over dumb characters lmao


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hhhh I have a sorta girlfriend but we both gawk over dumb characters lmao


I still feel weird about it tho qkqbqcwiwj
make a wild guess of who you think I'm talking about, he has tbt


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Jesus christ I’m so happy my sisters moving out soon
im just trying to watch a movie and my parents are asleep and sHES BELTING HAMILTON AND I-


Spoiler:  text









anddddd she’s singing again.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020

She
Decided to guilt trip meeee


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Jesus christ I’m so happy my sisters moving out soon
> im just trying to watch a movie and my parents are asleep and sHES BELTING HAMILTON AND I-
> 
> 
> ...


I mean Hamilton slaps but if she's being loud...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

951 class VW Bus
Help


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

look at you guys over here liking fictional characters


meanwhile idk whether i should just go to bed or not lol


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I mean Hamilton slaps but if she's being loud...


She’s going to be a music education major
But she’s not that good at singing tbh


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> look at you guys over here liking fictional characters
> 
> 
> meanwhile idk whether i should just go to bed or not lol


_I can't help it_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Jesus christ I’m so happy my sisters moving out soon
> im just trying to watch a movie and my parents are asleep and sHES BELTING HAMILTON AND I-
> 
> 
> ...


 "I am going to cry because you interrupted my music that can be replayed while I am watching a movie with an important plot"

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020



Lothitine said:


> She’s going to be a music education major
> But she’s not that good at singing tbh


lmao


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> look at you guys over here liking fictional characters
> 
> 
> meanwhile idk whether i should just go to bed or not lol


*Look at her




AND SAY YOU DONT LOVE HER*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

New title,,, if Josuke sees this I'm dead


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *Look at her
> View attachment 302215
> AND SAY YOU DONT LOVE HER*


she looks like a disney short villain


----------



## Mick (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *Look at her
> View attachment 302215
> AND SAY YOU DONT LOVE HER*



Who even is that


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> "I am going to cry because you interrupted my music that can be replayed while I am watching a movie with an important plot"
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020
> 
> ...


I’ve seen this movie before but I’m still mad
But tbh she had no right to guilt trip me
She left me on read and didnt even say sorry lmao


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

ohare01 I got a question


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *Look at her
> View attachment 302215
> AND SAY YOU DONT LOVE HER*


i dont love her


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *Look at her
> View attachment 302215
> AND SAY YOU DONT LOVE HER*


Correction



Look at him and say you don't love him


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> New title,,, if Josuke sees this I'm dead


Forbidden love


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ohare01 I got a question


Yesss?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Forbidden love


yea


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> she looks like a disney short villain





Mick said:


> Who even is that


She’s SABINE-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Correction
> View attachment 302216
> Look at him and say you don't love him


Ez


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i dont love her


well youre incorrect


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Ez


What was the question ma'am


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> She’s SABINE-View attachment 302217View attachment 302218


Ah, my mistake, she looks like someone from overwatch


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Correction
> View attachment 302216
> Look at him and say you don't love him


Sorry i dont love him 
(What’s the opposite of no homo?)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What was the question ma'am


 "Look at him and say you don't love him"

I don't love or stan jotaro


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Sorry i dont love him
> (What’s the opposite of no homo?)


Uh, no bromo? idk.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Uh, no bromo? idk.


Yeah that


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> "Look at him and say you don't love him"
> 
> I don't love or stan jotaro


Idk how thats a question but ok


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yesss?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020
> 
> ...


my question is 

how is josuke okay with this

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Idk how thats a question but ok


oh lmao that's not what you meant


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

_She keeps belting hamilton_
*I’m JUST TRYING TO WATCH A SILENT VOICE WHAT THE ****-*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> _She keeps belting hamilton_
> *I’m JUST TRYING TO WATCH A SILENT VOICE WHAT THE ****-*


makes me hate hamilton more lmao


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> my question is
> 
> how is josuke okay with this


I don't think he knows how much I'm actually in love with him
He knows I am but I don't think he knows it's this much-
if he found out how much I do love him he'd kill me


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> makes me hate hamilton more lmao


Specifically belting both parts of say no to this


----------



## Mick (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> She’s SABINE-View attachment 302217View attachment 302218



Well, I am not in love with Sabine yet


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

tbh i dont know if ive ever loved any fictional characters at all lmao


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> makes me hate hamilton more lmao


you what


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Mick said:


> Well, I am not in love with Sabine yet


*points gun*
*say that again*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

oof rip


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

I never watched Hamilton so I have no opinion on it


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I never watched Hamilton so I have no opinion on it


its good im just soooo tired of it


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> tbh i dont know if ive ever loved any fictional characters at all lmao


I don't think I did until my Kirby obsession.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I never watched Hamilton so I have no opinion on it


Okay okay, I'm not biased, but the songs are BOPS.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Sorry i dont love him
> (What’s the opposite of no homo?)


“Yes hetero”


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

I’m looking for some random stuff lol


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

I’m going to cry
I give up on trying to get her to stop singing
She said she’d be quiet bUT SHES NOT ****ING QUIET


----------



## Mick (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> tbh i dont know if ive ever loved any fictional characters at all lmao



What about this one







	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020



Lothitine said:


> *points gun*
> *say that again*



Well, I am not in love with Sabine yet


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Specifically belting both parts of say no to this





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you what


it's truth


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> it's truth


but why
what about Guns and Ships
or Aaron Burr, Sir
Or The Ten Dual Commandments


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

Mick said:


> What about this one


pepes cool but i meant love in a like a attraction sense lol, atleast im guessing thats what these guys are going for?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

I'm just over here bored and listening to music... and thinking about my life.
Everything is normal.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> but why
> what about Guns and Ships
> or Aaron Burr, Sir
> Or The Ten Dual Commandments


History teacher go away


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> pepes cool but i meant love in a like a attraction sense lol, atleast im guessing thats what these guys are going for?


y-yea


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

No ham or ilton


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

My class used to be 951 and now it's 932 and i can't get it bak pls help


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> History teacher go away


but
but did you even listen to them


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> My class used to be 951 and now it's 932 and i can't get it bak pls help


Why do you have so many classmates


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

I will go afk soon I guess...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Yay for bad memory...
I cannot remember what I was about to do.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> but
> but did you even listen to them


Yes unfortunately


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Y’all’s going feral and the feral murder deer is in the background seething because the deer needs Shep hood


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Yes unfortunately


but
but the raps


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Why do you have so many classmates


NO REALLY THE DRIVETRAIN ISN'T HELPING


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all’s going feral and the feral murder deer is in the background seething because the deer needs Shep hood


Wha- Why do you need that?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> NO REALLY THE DRIVETRAIN ISN'T HELPING


Are you talking about car game


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> but
> but the raps


 "Ah yeah I'm Hamilton I shot myself and died"
 "Then my wife went and cried"


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Are you talking about car game


ya


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wha- Why do you need that?


Tryin’ things out in ACNH


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> "Ah yeah I'm Hamilton I shot myself and died"
> "Then my wife went and cried"


Okay
Burr shot Hamilton
You're gonna fail history


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> "Ah yeah I'm Hamilton I shot myself and died"
> "Then my wife went and cried"


But burr was the one who done shot him


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Tryin’ things out in ACNH


Ooooh okay.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Ooooh okay.


They don’t have much in terms of herbivores so you take what you can get


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

oh right that one dude shot hamilton 

I don't really care about hamilton I hate history


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> oh right that one dude shot hamilton
> 
> I don't really care about hamilton I hate history


But miss
the music


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> oh right that one dude shot hamilton
> 
> I don't really care about hamilton I hate history


What about biology


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What about biology


what about it lmao


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

I can't believe this
Someone who doesn't have the same opinion as _moi_?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what about it lmao


It’s super interesting


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I can't believe this
> Someone who doesn't have the same opinion as _moi_?


yeah I exist deal with it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Alright i have it at 950


----------



## Mick (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all’s going feral and the feral murder deer is in the background seething because the deer needs Shep hood



I think I have this in all colours in storage if you need help with that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> yeah I exist deal with it


oh dear
what ever shall I do


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh dear
> what ever shall I do


deal with it


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

hated science and math
i was really good at history
english i was fine at
gym, whats that?
art was a fine arts credit write off
law was interesting

thats all i have to say about school subjects lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> deal with it


I guess I must


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

did i forget weight reduction.
i am dumb


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Science is the bane of my existence


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Mick said:


> I think I have this in all colours in storage if you need help with that


Thanks for the offer but I got it covered. I’m just waiting on the traders

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020

Loved any biology 
Loved astronomy 
Loved any geology/geography 
Loved art
Otherwise no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

My family tricked me
We aren't doing Drawful


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

S2 951 ain't half bad


----------



## Mick (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Thanks for the offer but I got it covered. I’m just waiting on the traders



Tell them they have 3 minutes or they get a negative feedback, works every time


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> My family tricked me
> We aren't doing Drawful


oh no


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Aaahg tuning is painful


----------



## Mick (Aug 12, 2020)

Physics, chemistry and biology were my thing in school
Maths I got pretty good at too once we had a competent teacher
The languages were horrible and I dropped them as soon as I could, same with History.

I guess it's because studying wasn't my thing, and the sciences just kinda made sense even if you didn't try tofill your head with lists and facts


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Aaahg tuning is painful


just noticed your sig


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> oh no


Is this my punishment for liking Hamilton


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> just noticed your sig


just now?


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

History is good


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

Mick said:


> Physics, chemistry and biology were my thing in school
> Maths I got pretty good at too once we had a competent teacher
> The languages were horrible and I dropped them as soon as I could, same with History.
> 
> I guess it's because studying wasn't my thing, and the sciences just kinda made sense even if you didn't try tofill your head with lists and facts


i never studied either, probably what held me back lol, i'd always have high marks first term and then by the end of 2nd they'd be in the 70s/C territory (except for history and english usually)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Mick said:


> Tell them they have 3 minutes or they get a negative feedback, works every time


I’m too nice to do that (plus I’m on the AC shopping site that must not be named lol)


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

apparently making all your gear ratios close to 0 has some impactful effects on speed


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Is this my punishment for liking Hamilton


Yes


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

History is important and good


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> History is important and good


No


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> No


Why


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Why


more work


----------



## Mick (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m too nice to do that (plus I’m on the AC shopping site that must not be named lol)



I was kidding but at the same time I would _especially_ do that on the site that must not be named


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Mick said:


> I was kidding but at the same time I would _especially_ do that on the site that must not be named


Yea that would get retaliatory bad feedback and I have a pretty decent reputation there


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> apparently making all your gear ratios close to 0 has some impactful effects on speed


from 200 max to 170


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Hello again... I forgot I was here.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

watching koe no katachi reminded me of my crushing anxiety.
time to cry.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

I’m listening to zelda music again


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hello again... I forgot I was here.


alright I'm talking about my crippling forza problem


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> alright I'm talking about my crippling forza problem


Why is it crippling?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Why is it crippling?


the GOD DANG GEARING


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> alright I'm talking about my crippling forza problem


How ya wreck stuff in the woods?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> How ya wreck stuff in the woods?


Yes, but mainly the gearing problems


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> watching koe no katachi reminded me of my crushing anxiety.
> time to cry.


I wannacry
But I can’t


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Every one of my villagers goes to my entrance for some reason


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

i move the ratio down by 0.01
IT TANKS TO 170MPH MAX


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i move the ratio down by 0.01
> IT TANKS TO 170MPH MAX


That’s still too fast for what you typically need


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

I don't know much about cars


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That’s still too fast for what you typically need


not in races


----------



## Mick (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Every one of my villagers goes to my entrance for some reason



Did you put paths there? Villagers love paths


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

I really need to work on my island but _l a z y_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Mick said:


> Did you put paths there? Villagers love paths


Not yet


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Not yet


They want out


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> They want out


_I do too_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020

They keep taking photos of my greeters


----------



## Mick (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Not yet



Interesting. Mine always gathered at resident services back when I had the most paths there.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Mick said:


> Interesting. Mine always gathered at resident services back when I had the most paths there.


They also like the shopping center (the only place I have paths) so they are attracted to the general area


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 12, 2020)

Hi, I'm back. How dare your sister interrupt the best movie even flex tape cant fix. >:"c


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Hi, I'm back. How dare your sister interrupt the best movie even flex tape cant fix. >:"c


Man must be bad if flex tape can’t fix


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Man must be bad if flex tape can’t fix


No it’s so good watch it >:0


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> No it’s so good watch it >:0


No what happened that flex tape can’t fix


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 12, 2020)

tetriays chocolate ornage


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No what happened that flex tape can’t fix


This



She sang over it AND LEFT ME ON READ AFTER GUILT TRIPPING ME WTF


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> No it’s so good watch it >:0


^^^^^^^


Your Local Wild Child said:


> No what happened that flex tape can’t fix


Flex tape cant fix the big sad it left
BUT IT WAS WORTH IT >:0


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

AND SHE KEPT SINGING ANYWAYS  I hate my siblings so much (except my older brother)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

I’ve got a tent now! I’m setting up camp


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

I'm just here having awkward thoughts hhhhhhhhh


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Thread is kinda slowing down


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

kinda relieved the thread is slowing down right now


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> kinda relieved the thread is slowing down right now


Why lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Why lol


Just wanted to take a break without missing out lol


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 12, 2020)

Oh no they jinxed it, now it’s gonna go mach 30


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Oh no they jinxed it, now it’s gonna go mach 30


_oh no_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Oh no they jinxed it, now it’s gonna go mach 30


well rip


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Oh sorry, I keep forgetting I'm here.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

I’m just here, gettin’ my site set up. It’ll be nice being out of the cold


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

finally doing drawful and I need prompts


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> finally doing drawful and I need prompts


What about a bear with a party hat?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 13, 2020)

HeyyyyyyyyY everyone


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Hello... I'm just here...


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hello... I'm just here...


vibin


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Everything got pretty quiet....


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 13, 2020)

*BECAUSE WERE VIBING SEASTAR*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *BECAUSE WERE VIBING SEASTAR*


Um.... okay?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 13, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *BECAUSE WERE VIBING SEASTAR*


And i have a minecraft concentration camp i’m working on


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Um.... okay?


yes

	Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> And i have a minecraft concentration camp i’m working on


_the what_


----------



## Mick (Aug 13, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *BECAUSE WERE VIBING SEASTAR*



Psst could you vibe a little quieter


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> And i have a minecraft concentration camp i’m working on


Wait what


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> yes
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020
> 
> ...


_I. Have. A. Villager. Concentration. Camp. In. Minecraft _

	Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020



Mick said:


> Psst could you vibe a little quieter


_Because we’re vibing, Seastar_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _I. Have. A. Villager. Concentration. Camp. In. Minecraft _
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020
> 
> ...


Wut


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _I. Have. A. Villager. Concentration. Camp. In. Minecraft _
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020
> 
> ...


_*why*_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

I am slightly concerned


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wut





Seastar said:


> Wait what


_Look man my friends and I are all at war and i need enchantments quick to absolutely crush them beneath my feet_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 13, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> And i have a minecraft concentration camp i’m working on


See??? Just vibing!!


Mick said:


> Psst could you vibe a little quieter


*NO*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I am slightly concerned


_Maybe calling it a concentration camp is a bit of a stretch but eh same principal_


----------



## Mick (Aug 13, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> See??? Just vibing!!
> 
> *NO*



Why not? D:


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Ah, home sweet home (tent sweet tent?). It’s way nicer being inside a structure.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 13, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Maybe calling it a concentration camp is a bit of a stretch but eh same principal_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Why am I being yelled at about vibing, anyway?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Why am I being yelled at about vibing, anyway?


*ARE YA FELIN IT NOW MR KRABS?*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *ARE YA FELIN IT NOW MR KRABS?*


I'm not a crab, but I get your reference.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *ARE YA FELIN IT NOW MR KRABS?*


_I sure am_


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 13, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Look man my friends and I are all at war and i need enchantments quick to absolutely crush them beneath my feet_


Eh seems like a good enough reason


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Nice warm camp>vague concentration camp


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm not a crab, but I get your reference.





Lothitine said:


> *ARE YA FELIN IT NOW MR OCTO/INKLING?*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 13, 2020)

The only thing i’m feeling is excitement from being able to crush my friends with full enchanted Netherite armor


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 13, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> The only thing i’m feeling is excitement from being able to crush my friends with full enchanted Netherite armor


I forgot that this was Minecraft for a moment


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

I'm just happy as can be :3


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> The only thing i’m feeling is excitement from being able to crush my friends with full enchanted Netherite armor


_But at what cost???_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 13, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I forgot that this was Minecraft for a moment


_You really thought i went to war with my friends, made a concentration camp for enchantments, spoke about absolutely demolishing my friends, and destroyed them in real life?? Sounds like me_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 13, 2020)

@ohare01 BTW you surpassed @Vrisnem ’s post count!


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> _But at what cost???_


A couple stacks of bread, my patience, potions of weakness, golden apples, my time, some emeralds, beds, stone, birch wood, and books


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _You really thought i went to war with my friends, made a concentration camp for enchantments, spoke about absolutely demolishing my friends, and destroyed them in real life?? Sounds like me_


_if you did that irl I wouldn't know what to think of you any more_


Lothitine said:


> @ohare01 BTW you surpassed @Vrisnem ’s post count!


I sawwwww : D


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

what happened here


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what happened here


War crimes right now. And I’m out of the cold at the very least


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

_Wait until Kurb finds out you talked about war without him._


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _Wait until Kurb finds out you talked about war without him._


Oh no spare me please


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Oh no spare me please


How do I do that? He keeps trying to kill me.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> War crimes right now. And I’m out of the cold at the very least


I think i’m the bad guy in this story since they saw how much power i got so quickly and they know too much power leads to corruption

	Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020



Seastar said:


> How do I do that? He keeps trying to kill me.


It looks like i must accept my fate then


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _Wait until Kurb finds out you talked about war without him._


@Kurb


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Kurb


endndiejebendospenr


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I think i’m the bad guy in this story since they saw how much power i got so quickly and they know too much power leads to corruption
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020
> 
> ...


You _THINK_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

OH NO.
_It's too late now._


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You _THINK_


_Maybe just maybe i’m the bad guy_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Maybe just maybe i’m the bad guy_


I mean you described your system as a _concentration camp _


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> endndiejebendospenr


Rip you, it was fun while it lasted


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Having flash backs to last night OH NO
Please don't put me in a lab vat


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Having flash backs to last night OH NO
> Please don't put me in a lab vat


Nah Josuke is a good boy he wouldn't do that ^^


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _I. Have. A. Villager. Concentration. Camp. In. Minecraft _


i thought you said you built a villager concentration camp in animal crossing and i was concerned


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Nah Josuke is a good boy he wouldn't do that ^^


No, no...
K u r b


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

I’m back and a bit dizzy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

So, I’m thinking that eating outside food is what changes me...interesting


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 13, 2020)

*sad trombone*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *sad trombone*


Hey, where's Perry?


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

Perry cult


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I mean you described your system as a _concentration camp _


_Ok fair but honestly i’m giving them a safer, nice home than they did before. They have food, water, beds, jobs, no worries of being attacked by mobs and i do no harm to them if they have the wrong enchantments, i just break their job block and replace it so what they sell changes. I’d say i’m pretty benevolent_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i thought you said you built a villager concentration camp in animal crossing and i was concerned


_*the what*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Ok fair but honestly i’m giving them a safer, nice home than they did before. They have food, water, beds, jobs, no worries of being attacked by mobs and i do no harm to them if they have the wrong enchantments, i just break their job block and replace it so what they sell changes. I’d say i’m pretty benevolent_


How big are their living spaces?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Why am I dying over a Phineas and Ferb reference?


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

Care camp I guess?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> How big are their living spaces?


_Hm, as of right now it’s the bare minimum but as soon as i can afford the materials i put it straight into improving their living spaces_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*the what*_


_*you know what i said.*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Hm, as of right now it’s the bare minimum but as soon as i can afford the materials i put it straight into improving their living spaces_


 Knowing villager farms it still sounds suspicious


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _*you know what i said.*_


_*why would anyone do that especially my Josuke-*_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*why would anyone do that especially my Josuke-*_


_*well e x c u s e me*_
it seems like something krub might do...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _*well e x c u s e me*_
> it seems like something krub might do...


true but not Josuke-


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> true but not Josuke-


*well when i see the word 'villager' my mind thinks of animal crossing*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *well when i see the word 'villager' my mind thinks of animal crossing*


_that's fair tbh_


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

I kind of made a prison in Minecraft and filled it with monsters


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I kind of made a prison in Minecraft and filled it with monsters


I don’t like mob grinders. It’s just not _Genuine _


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

I did it for fun actually not for the grind


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Well those last couple of pages were sure fun to read
_concentration camp_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

I don't know what anyone is saying anymore lol


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

Idk what is going on either


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Hey, I prefer my camp. I even kept my hammock!


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 13, 2020)

Me that one time at 3 AM:




if ya know, ya know


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

Me seeing things


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

I feel like I'm supposed to be doing something important but I can't place my finger on it


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

I'm just here overthinking my life


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm just here overthinking my life


Aren’t we all


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Aren’t we all


Yeah
Like brain why


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

I tend the overthink


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

bröthers I found crayons and while now don't want to eat them I was reminded how I said I would and I'm stubborn


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

Eating crayons is b a d


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> bröthers I found crayons and while now don't want to eat them I was reminded how I said I would and I'm stubborn


May I have the cräyølå bröthër


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 13, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Eating crayons is b a d


you’re right!!
It’s wax 
*COWARDS
EAT A ****ING CANDLE!!*


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

Same with pencils and paper 
Not edible


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> May I have the cräyølå bröthër


y ë s bröthër


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 13, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Same with pencils and paper
> Not edible


I chew on paper sometimes lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> you’re right!!
> It’s wax
> *COWARDS
> EAT A ****ING CANDLE!!*


Pass the cændlê


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

they're safe to eat
I did my research
kids, don't do this at home


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

I have a confession though
I’ve ate blank paper before


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Why are we eating wax and paper?


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

Idk


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Pass the cændlê






chevrecændlê


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

Poor Chevre when the wax melts out
She will look like a ghost if the wax is gone


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Alright bröthërs I got a 100% compostable soy box of crayons from Taco Time, and a dark blue one that has Elsa on it. Which shall it be?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 13, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Poor Chevre when the wax melts out
> She will look like a ghost if the wax is gone


well she smells like sweet pea so

	Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Alright bröthërs I got a 100% compostable soy box of crayons from Taco Time, and a dark blue one that has Elsa on it. Which shall it be?


Elsa!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Alright bröthërs I got a 100% compostable soy box of crayons from Taco Time, and a dark blue one that has Elsa on it. Which shall it be?


Send the Elsa one to Evwirt


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Send the Elsa one to Evwirt


Sending
If it doesn't arrive safely I'm suing the frog king that isn't me


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

This is what weird food choices actually are.


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

Sweet pea smells good


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Alright, that leaves the Taco Time box. There's the classic yellow, green, blue, and red. Should I take a bite out of all of them?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Sending
> If it doesn't arrive safely I'm suing the frog king that isn't me


He ignores lawsuits I’m warning you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Alright gonna bite them all


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Please don't eat crayons


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Pointy side, dull side, or should I alternate?
Nah, pointy side for the warm colors and dull for the cold.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020

yellow is down

	Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020

green is eliminated


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Why are you eating them?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Just biting them. The paper is making it hard

Blue is deceased

Red has snapped


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

A mystery for the ages


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Ugh, why is this making me sick...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Okay so I ate the part of the green and let me tell you I coughed that right back up don't eat crayons


That's enough of that my goal has been completed


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Okay so I ate the part of the green and let me tell you I coughed that right back up don't eat crayons
> 
> 
> That's enough of that my goal has been completed


See? _It was bad._


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 13, 2020)

go 2 bed


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> go 2 bed


I'm tired at night and I can't think straight this is quite fun


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> go 2 bed


I stayed up until about 8 AM last night


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

I’m going to bed soon. I best be off to the deep woods (my camp awaits)!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I stayed up until about 8 AM last night


that's not even night--

	Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m going to bed soon. I best be off to the deep woods (my camp awaits)!


gud sleep gud


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> that's not even night--


Yes but I was awake all night


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

I don't sleep out of spite


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Yes but I was awake all night


go 2 bed-


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> go 2 bed-


I'm not sleepy


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I don't sleep out of spite


go 2 bedd


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> go 2 bedd


too early it's only 10 at night


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> too early it's only 10 at night


aight fair


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

I will stay up 'till five to spite myself


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I will stay up 'till five to spite myself


Weak-


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

It's almost 1 am what am I doing


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Weak-


okay okay I'll stay up for the rest of the week how you like that eh


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> It's almost 1 am what am I doing


I don't know what I'm doing either


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> okay okay I'll stay up for the rest of the week how you like that eh


_*do not*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*do not*_


well now I wanna do it
fine I guess not


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> well now I wanna do it
> fine I guess not


*no*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> well now I wanna do it
> fine I guess not


It is extremely unhealthy.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

it's alright I've been getting to bed earlier


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> okay okay I'll stay up for the rest of the week how you like that eh


better. Beat my record of two weeks-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> better. Beat my record of two weeks-


oi yeah I'll do you one better 6 MONTHS
every single one for quarantine


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> better. Beat my record of two weeks-


A-are you okay? I heard you get hallucinations if you don't sleep.


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

I’m back


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> A-are you okay? I heard you get hallucinations if you don't sleep.


wait what
oh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> A-are you okay? I heard you get hallucinations if you don't sleep.


I'm fine that was years ago I binged watched 20 years of anime in about roughly 6 months.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm fine that was years ago I binged watched 20 years of anime in about roughly 6 months.


milky
why


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> milky
> why


I was like 8 lmao


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

How many titles was it?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm fine that was years ago I binged watched 20 years of anime in about roughly 6 months.


*wha*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I was like 8 lmao


What kind of anime, even?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wait what
> oh


Yeah, I was serious about the unhealthiness.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 13, 2020)

Now that didn't include the pokemon xy anime that took me longer to finish


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Now that didn't include the pokemon xy anime that took me longer to finish


o pokemon? Okay carry on.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 13, 2020)

Pokemon good-


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

At some point, Pokemon was my main obsession. It's not anymore, but it's still up there.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Mine is a tie between Undertale and Jjba. Deltarune is after


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

hhhh wonder what my obsession is


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hhhh wonder what my obsession is


_*Hmmm I wonder. Couldn't be Nanbaka could it? Nah*_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

I think before I got into Pokemon, my obsession was Neopets.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*Hmmm I wonder. Couldn't be Nanbaka could it? Nah*_


pfft couldn't be
all those colors and sparkles?
wouldn't catch me dead watching it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> pfft couldn't be
> all those colors and sparkles?
> wouldn't catch me dead watching it


It seems pretty cool ngl- was considering checking it out


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> It seems pretty cool ngl- was considering checking it out


The first three episodes are on YouTube, actually.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> The first three episodes are on YouTube, actually.


 might have to go seeeee


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> might have to go seeeee


I'm actually scared lmao


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm actually scared lmao


Why lmao-
_It can't be that bad- can it _


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Why lmao-
> _It can't be that bad- can it _


It's just pretty wild and-
_Oh so colorful_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It's just pretty wild and-
> _Oh so colorful_


Can't wait to kill off my eyes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

I should also probably warn you about Uno's hair breaking the laws of physics


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Hello again...
How is everyone tonight?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I should also probably warn you about Uno's hair breaking the laws of physics


_wha_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hello again...
> How is everyone tonight?


fantastically fantastic



ohare01 said:


> _wha_






it just does what it wants


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

2 AM already... Where did the day go...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> fantastically fantastic
> 
> 
> View attachment 302274
> it just does what it wants


*amazing*


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

Time goes way too fast....


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 13, 2020)

What is happen


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What is happen





you must need to know of this


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 13, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What is happen


that was a question

	Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 302277
> you must need to know of this


I don't know what's happen but I like it


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

2nd or whatever person to copy Enx’s catchprase


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Squid is happen.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

W h a t i s h a p p e n


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> W h a t i s h a p p e n


was Jotaro holding that paper the whole time?


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

Random is happen


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> was Jotaro holding that paper the whole time?


Yea- and you didn't notice it til now lol?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yea- and you didn't notice it til now lol?


no Idk how I didn't-
the neon has officially ruined my eyesight


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> no Idk how I didn't-
> the neon has officially ruined my eyesight


_oh no
I don't want mine to get ruined too_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

My eyesight has probably been ruined from being on a screen all day.


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

How does neon affect eyesight


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> My eyesight has probably been ruined from being on a screen all day.


y same


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> How does neon affect eyesight


idk but it seems to be having an effect
jk I dunno why


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

And I'm supposed to wear glasses but I lost them :')


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> And I'm supposed to wear glasses but I lost them :')


I need glasses
I can't read drive thru menus
Nobody has taken me to an eye doctor yet


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> And I'm supposed to wear glasses but I lost them :')





Seastar said:


> I need glasses
> I can't read drive thru menus
> Nobody has taken me to an eye doctor yet


oh no those situations don't sound too good


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh no those situations don't sound too good


Meh my prescription needs to be updated anyway


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

Probably if the fair has an art contest, I will try joining this time


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

I'm gonna sleep

Goodnight!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

hm yeah I better log off too


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

I wonder how the fair looks like though...
Can’t wait


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

I guess I'll be up all night again...


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

I guess if most of us is going off, maybe I’ll work on my project


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

So... I actually decided to use the Picrew link that was posted here yesterday...


Spoiler


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 13, 2020)

AHHHHH i just got a super cute art! omg i dont heckin' deserve this <3





commission by @sandysoon610 on instagram​


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

Well I'm back for now


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Man this forum is always dead this early in the morns


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

It always is at this time


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _Wait until Kurb finds out you talked about war without him._


everybody gangsta till i roll up in the VW Type 2 De Luxe FE


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2020)

HA RU NA TSU A KI FU YU !!!! wooo


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> HA RU NA TSU A KI FU YU !!!! wooo


are you having a stroke


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> are you having a stroke


no it's a song lol


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

Knowing when I leave, this thread goes really fast


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Knowing when I leave, this thread goes really fast


ya you're always here to slow things down


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 13, 2020)

I’ve had 7 hours of sleep


*Good morning*


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

What

	Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020

Oh and good morning


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 13, 2020)

it means im tired


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

the frick is cancel culture these days


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 13, 2020)

*Oh no it’s clockwise*


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

Time to change my user in the future then, but idk
Would change it to a character name, but then I will be teased for it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

imagine pushing the button
this post made by DODE and alien crew


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

Ok...
Also I'm thinking of doing a hunger games maybe...

	Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020

Maybe for myself


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 13, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Ok...
> Also I'm thinking of doing a hunger games maybe...
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020
> ...


You should do one!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> You should do one!


yea


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

Hmm
Then I need pictures and names
I will try then


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

push the button is like TBT Mafia but with tests
and hacks
we should play it together someday


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

Looks interesting


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Looks interesting


it's really fun
and fricking stress inducing


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

I wonder what happens when you take part in tbt mafia?
Never done, but I don't want to be out of place there...
So I would just look around there


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 13, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I wonder what happens when you take part in tbt mafia?
> Never done, but I don't want to be out of place there...
> So I would just look around there


I played once in June and it was very intense lmao


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

Which one though?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020

I found it
Does look intense


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I wonder what happens when you take part in tbt mafia?
> Never done, but I don't want to be out of place there...
> So I would just look around there


I've been pondering that when it was most active but then I was like yeah I can't read between the lines so I'm like nope lol


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I played once in June and it was very intense lmao





sheilaa said:


> I've been pondering that when it was most active but then I was like yeah I can't read between the lines so I'm like nope lol


same with push the button
legit everyone's like
"it's them, no it's them"
and it's really fun


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> same with push the button
> legit everyone's like
> "it's them, no it's them"
> and it's really fun


Yeah I bet it'd be fun if I could actually, not read things only as they are typed out in the post and think outside the box etc. but ya no Asperger's sucks lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

From what I’ve seen in the cellar it seems like the game is taken too seriously for my tastes


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Yeah I bet it'd be fun if I could actually, not read things only as they are typed out in the post and think outside the box etc. but ya no Asperger's sucks lol


PTB is deducing who's who from "tests", which are, for example, it'll tell you to draw a bar of soap
and once everyone who's being tested draws the prompt
it'll show everyone what people drew
and if anything seems different they may be alien
it's painful


----------



## Chris (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> From what I’ve seen in the cellar it seems like the game is taken too seriously for my tastes


It is taken extremely seriously on here, yes. I used to play on here but found it felt more like a chore than a game. I play in a more laidback community now instead.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 13, 2020)

hell*o

kurb* what are you doing up this early


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> hell*o
> 
> kurb* what are you doing up this early


/shrug


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It is taken extremely seriously on here, yes. I used to play on here but found it felt more like a chore than a game. I play in a more laidback community now instead.


That’s what I thought from lurking. When I think mafia I think of a silly game where we’re somewhat in character and we go after someone for some silly reason. When I look at the cellar it looks like some business session.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 13, 2020)

didn't fall asleep until close to 6 am ln, i feel great lol


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

None of you will understand this but that makes it so much funnier


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 302313
> None of you will understand this but that makes it so much funnier


it’s a B Ø X


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 13, 2020)

jackbox games


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

Box with no Jack


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> PTB is deducing who's who from "tests", which are, for example, it'll tell you to draw a bar of soap
> and once everyone who's being tested draws the prompt
> it'll show everyone what people drew
> and if anything seems different they may be alien
> it's painful


....too much brain aha


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

Well I gtg now...
Will return


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Well I gtg now...
> Will return


enjoy pizza


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 13, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> enjoy pizza


hi


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Mornin’


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 13, 2020)

how are ya'll


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 13, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> how are ya'll


hungy


----------



## toxapex (Aug 13, 2020)

i finally fixed my broken signature from before the forum changed sites..... feeling very Big right now.heart is full. flourishing


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

What is up laddies I am late to the party


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Good morning


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Good morning


g'mornin


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

I'm waiting for someone to get a pakige I sent so they can leave a rating and I get the money but it's taking forever,, I just wanna buy 3ds games :c
And even when I do order those I'll have to wait forever for them too


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm waiting for someone to get a pakige I sent so they can leave a rating and I get the money but it's taking forever,, I just wanna buy 3ds games :c
> And even when I do order those I'll have to wait forever for them too


Sorry that you’re waiting. Which games have you chosen?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Sorry that you’re waiting. Which games have you chosen?


Harvest Moon: a new beginning, Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer, Kirby Triple Deluxe, Kirby Planet Robobot, and Rhythm Heaven Megamix which is digital only so maybe I can get that one earlier but the rest will take extra waiting

	Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020

I also really wanted miitopia but was too scared to ask my parents


----------



## toxapex (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Harvest Moon: a new beginning, Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer, Kirby Triple Deluxe, Kirby Planet Robobot, and Rhythm Heaven Megamix which is digital only so maybe I can get that one earlier but the rest will take extra waiting
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020
> 
> I also really wanted miitopia but was too scared to ask my parents



idk if you have a My Nintendo account but Triple Deluxe and Rhythm Heaven have 30% discounts on the lil point shop thing 








						My Nintendo
					

My Nintendo, a Nintendo Account service




					my.nintendo.com


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

toxapex said:


> idk if you have a My Nintendo account but Triple Deluxe and Rhythm Heaven have 30% discounts on the lil point shop thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg tysm :0


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Where do these Fanta bottle keep coming from I could've sworn I drank all of it

	Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020

It's like the Mask with Jim Carrey


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 13, 2020)

meow


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

This thread has slowed down a bit. 
Wait I just remembered it's the middle of a school/work day.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)

hi


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Hai! I got told to be put in my deer bod so...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hai! I got told to be put in my deer bod so...View attachment 302441


oh rip


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 13, 2020)

Oh I forget school is a thing


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 13, 2020)

school must burn


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> school must burn


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 302462


**** YEAH @Kurb YOU KNOW WHAT TO DO


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 13, 2020)

For the next for years you'll barely see me cause college. It starts next week


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> For the next for years you'll barely see me cause college. It starts next week


Nooooooo...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 302462


So I just gotta cause an accident?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Hey I’m in collig and y’all probably will still see me around!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 13, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Nooooooo...


Yes. I'm sad too but I can't fall behind in college.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> So I just gotta cause an accident?


LEZ GOOOOO


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yes. I'm sad too but I can't fall behind in college.


Inspiring
I hope I don't fall behind on my work again


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 13, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> LEZ GOOOOO


Aaah

	Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Inspiring
> I hope I don't fall behind on my work again


Are you a high school student?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Aaah
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020
> 
> ...


Middle School but gosh diddily darn do I fall behind


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Middle School but gosh diddily darn do I fall behind


Pffft. You'll be fine.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

I apperently ghost wrote this


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

All my classes are online except for a lab that is VERY infrequent


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 302466
> I apperently ghost wrote this


same tho


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> All my classes are online except for a lab that is VERY infrequent


All mine are unfortunately online except math. Worst part is I have to juggle work and driver's ed.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> For the next for years you'll barely see me cause college. It starts next week


WHAT NO


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> WHAT NO


Unfortunately yes. I don't even get the real experience. I'm at home online in front of a computer at junior college. :/ I'd rather just not do it.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Unfortunately yes. I don't even get the real experience. I'm at home online in front of a computer at junior college. :/ I'd rather just not do it.


Aww..


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Unfortunately yes. I don't even get the real experience. I'm at home online in front of a computer at junior college. :/ I'd rather just not do it.


Yea I actually liked my commute (Even if it was an hour and change-I like Spotify) but at least classes go by somewhat seamlessly online.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 13, 2020)

I couldn't get into university because Act is difficult and now covid wrecked my chance at a decent college life. :/ Like seriously online?! I'm done with being in the house.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> **** YEAH @Kurb YOU KNOW WHAT TO DO


what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what


Get us some bachelor degrees


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what


I'm not sure-

	Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Get us some bachelor degrees


YOU'RE A CHILD IT WOULDN'T APPLY TO YOU


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm not sure-
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020
> 
> ...


I wanna be a prodigy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what


Commit arson, maybe. I think you only do that to Evwirt tho


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 13, 2020)

classes are the last thing i want to be thinking about


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Commit arson, maybe. I think you only do that to Evwirt tho


man i leave for 5 minutes and get told to commit arson


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 13, 2020)

Online college isn't cool. :/


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> man i leave for 5 minutes and get told to commit arson


If it makes ya feel better I don’t want you to commit arson


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> If it makes ya feel better I don’t want you to commit arson


ok


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

I wanted a bachelor's degree rip


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I wanted a bachelor's degree rip


You're a child-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You're a child-


*I wanted a bachelor's degree*

	Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020

Milky's trying to crush my dreams


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

tomorrow aye
why is this thread always dead


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 302472
> tomorrow aye
> why is this thread always dead


School/work


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 302472
> tomorrow aye
> why is this thread always dead


because we're all dead
rip to us


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

I ain’t dead this place just goes feral at night


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

so talking points early look is happening soon
hype for news as always


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I ain’t dead this place just goes feral at night


Oh right lmfao


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Yea I’m not going dark Matty’s just going to be stuck in the deep woods in the morning/early afternoon


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Hello... I'm awake.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Dang I really like bam he just murder deer runs everywhere


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Dang I really like bam he just murder deer runs everywhere


That's what Dom does on my island.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 13, 2020)

_*Hello*_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> _*Hello*_


Hello!
woomy


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 13, 2020)

can we play another round of the hunger games?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 13, 2020)

hello


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 13, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> hello


hi


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

The weather sucks woohoo


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> The weather sucks woohoo


?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> ?


Thunderstorm :/

	Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020

And being sarcastic :v


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Thunderstorm :/


oof
we had a tropical storm last week


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> oof
> we had a tropical storm last week


Ah dang
You guys alright?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Storms are not fun...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Storms are not fun...


Yeah hhhh
Doesnt help that my mood is already down the drain


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ah dang
> You guys alright?


we're fine, i'm in NJ so it wasn't too bad
The power went out for like 3 days though. We had to go to our apartment in NYC :/ (it was my grandfather's but my parent's never got around to selling it) and then all my fish died because the tank wasn't filtering :/

	Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020



Seastar said:


> Storms are not fun...


no kidding


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> we're fine, i'm in NJ so it wasn't too bad
> The power went out for like 3 days though. We had to go to our apartment in NYC :/ (it was my grandfather's but my parent's never got around to selling it) and then all my fish died because the tank wasn't filtering :/
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020
> ...


Aw dang, well I'm glad you're ok at least


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> we're fine, i'm in NJ so it wasn't too bad
> The power went out for like 3 days though. We had to go to our apartment in NYC :/ (it was my grandfather's but my parent's never got around to selling it) and then all my fish died because the tank wasn't filtering :/
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020
> ...


oh no, that sucks :[


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Aw dang, well I'm glad you're ok at least


aww ty
it wasn't too bad more south either, I don't think anyone got severly hurt or anything

	Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh no, that sucks :[


yep :/


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Those poor fish...


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Those poor fish...


Yeah, i'm sad too. There were only two, Otaku's and mine. Most of the snails survived though


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> we're fine, i'm in NJ so it wasn't too bad
> The power went out for like 3 days though. We had to go to our apartment in NYC :/ (it was my grandfather's but my parent's never got around to selling it) and then all my fish died because the tank wasn't filtering :/
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020
> ...


oh no, that sucks :[


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Yea we had a derecho go through on Monday. It Thanos snapped our plans the next day


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh no, that sucks :[





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh no, that sucks :[


*confusedness*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> *confusedness*


y same


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 13, 2020)

I _do _like it when it rains or storms but the power decides to stay on. It feels more cozy inside if you know what I mean
I also sit on my porch swing and look at the rain and stuff. Kinda relaxing


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Whoops my wifi is being a butt


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Whoops my wifi is being a butt


#relatable


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> I _do _like it when it rains or storms but the power decides to stay on. It feels more cozy inside if you know what I mean
> I also sit on my porch swing and look at the rain and stuff. Kinda relaxing


I don't like rain in general. Too gloomy


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 13, 2020)

@ohare01 you missed an epic hunger games this morning
We kept putting Bill Wurtz songs with one word it was funny

	Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020



ohare01 said:


> I don't like rain in general. Too gloomy


I felt gloomy
uNtIl lUmE


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> @ohare01 you missed an epic hunger games this morning
> We kept putting Bill Wurtz songs with one word it was funny
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020
> ...


_I was sleeping_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

I was a murder deer there


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I was sleeping_


w h a t
it was literally like 12 PM here (although u might be in a different time zone)


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> w h a t
> it was literally like 12 PM here (although u might be in a different time zone)


I think it was like 10 or 11


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 13, 2020)

this is literally the most concerning ad i've seen all day




watch it, I dare u


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> this is literally the most concerning ad i've seen all day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_*what the heck*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> this is literally the most concerning ad i've seen all day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks I hate it


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*what the heck*_





Your Local Wild Child said:


> Thanks I hate it


I've seen that ad literally 8 times today (but who's counting?)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> I've seen that ad literally 8 times today (but who's counting?)


_It keeps getting *W O R S E*_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

I'm afraid of looking at the ad


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> _It keeps getting *W O R S E*_


then
*S T O P 
W A T C H I N G
I T*

	Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020



Seastar said:


> I'm afraid of looking at the ad


i dare u


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm afraid of looking at the ad


_do it_


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 13, 2020)

this one's even worse xd


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> this is literally the most concerning ad i've seen all day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no no no not this again


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> i dare u


I don't do dares.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> no no no not this again


*gasps* YOU'VE SEEN IT


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm afraid of looking at the ad


oh it's horrid


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> *gasps* YOU'VE SEEN IT


sadly


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> then
> *S T O P
> W A T C H I N G
> I T*
> ...


It’s like a train wreck tho

TBH I probably need deodorant cuz I live outside


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't do dares.


ok
i respect your opinion


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s like a train wreck tho
> 
> TBH I probably need deodorant cuz I live outside


OH GOD


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 13, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> OH GOD


GUYS THERE'S A SEQUEL


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> OH GOD


What? He's feral.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> OH GOD


What do ya expect from a feral child cursed to live in the forest


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What do ya expect from a feral child cursed to live in the forest


at least some personal hygiene


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What? He's feral.





Your Local Wild Child said:


> What do ya expect from a feral child cursed to live in the forest


uh
srry
but


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

He doesn't even have a house, I think


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> at least some personal hygiene


Kinda hard when the ponds themselves probably wanna eat him
idk but it's very cursed so I wouldn't be surprised


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> He doesn't even have a house, I think


yes he does, i've been there


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> this one's even worse xd


why


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> yes he does, i've been there


_And you survived?_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Kinda hard when the ponds themselves probably wanna eat him
> idk but it's very cursed so I wouldn't be surprised


There’s a waterfall I use so I “shower”.

but yes the ponds want to eat me. Not the river tho


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why


sharing is caring


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

I did just stumble upon a tent, so I’ve got that! I don’t have a house proper though.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 13, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> this one's even worse xd


what have I walked into


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> yes he does, i've been there


You saw Five Pine Lodge. That’s not mine, that’s Nook’s


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 13, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what have I walked into


you tell me

	Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> You saw Five Pine Lodge. That’s not mine, that’s Nook’s


i looked at the map


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 13, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> you tell me
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020
> 
> ...


I'm the one asking questions here


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 13, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I'm the one asking questions here


but idk


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> you tell me
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020
> 
> ...


They put Five Pines under my name for some reason


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 13, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> but idk


*but you posted it*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

I crash at Five Pines occasionally but I live in the deep woods...


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)

hi


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hi


hello there


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Hello!
woomy


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Sup


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Hai! I’m just collecting bait for fishin’


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

I miss @Pinkshade


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I miss @Pinkshade


Where'd they go?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Where'd they go?


It's a mystery


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Where'd they go?


they fell into the river in lego city


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> they fell into the river in lego city


Oh, yes. This happened.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

They got lost in the Walmart in the river in LEGO city


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> they fell into the river in lego city


rip


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

@Kurb I think I'm getting the weather you got a few days ago it's really bad


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Kurb I think I'm getting the weather you got a few days ago it's really bad


oh no
am i next


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> oh no
> am i next


It's making it's way to each one of us


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> oh no
> am i next


If you don't live in Texas than maybe not


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> oh no
> am i next


I got a thunderstorm the day after Kurb once and I don't think it was coincidence


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It's making it's way to each one of us


Oh no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

The basement is cursed I tell you


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I got a thunderstorm the day after Kurb once and I don't think it was coincidence


Well, after your state is Mississippi and after that is Louisiana
So I think it's here


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Well, after your state is Mississippi and after that is Louisiana
> So I think it's here


Oh...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

I’m north of y’all and I STILL got horrid weather


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh...


Yeah ;;


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

are you all dying


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> are you all dying


in more ways than one, yes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Then again, I am local to all of y’all


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> are you all dying


always have been


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> are you all dying


Yes
I got your weather


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> are you all dying


I probably am.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

I have rain schedualed Saturday for Bothell but this is normal so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> are you all dying


im about to the storm is coming


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> im about to the storm is coming


why oh why did I think of Fortnite


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

I tried to get Vris to ban my bad weather but there was pretty stars that day


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)

theres nothing that tastes worse then "fruity water"


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> theres nothing that tastes worse then "fruity water"


What about ink?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> theres nothing that tastes worse then "fruity water"


Caprisuns roaring waters would like to have a word with you


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> theres nothing that tastes worse then "fruity water"


But what about when it sparkles


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Caprisuns roaring waters would like to have a word with you


those actually taste like juice, what i'm drinking is literally just water with less then 1 percent of watermelon


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But what about when it sparkles


Darn, I _do _like sparkles.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> those actually taste like juice, what i'm drinking is literally just water with less then 1 percent of watermelon


Oof

	Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020

I think I've had that before it was gross


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

I liked Capri Sun pacific cooler...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> those actually taste like juice, what i'm drinking is literally just water with less then 1 percent of watermelon


At my collig they had this really pretty looking lemonade thing that I drank and it turned out to be one of those beet juice health drinks so that was a nope


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> At my collig they had this really pretty looking lemonade thing that I drank and it turned out to be one of those beet juice health drinks so that was a nope


bruh


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I liked Capri Sun pacific cooler...


Guys, I think this might have pineapple in it.
W a i t


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> bruh


It certainly was an experience.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Guys, I think this might have pineapple in it.
> W a i t


haha pineapple go c h o m p


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> haha pineapple go c h o m p


Nah, I don't think it does that in a Capri Sun drink.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> haha pineapple go c h o m p


I like the bitey bitey fruit


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

I have pineapple Capri Sun coursing through y vains


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I have pineapple Capri Sun coursing through y vains


Y’all might want to see a doctor for that


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I have pineapple Capri Sun coursing through y vains


That doesn't sound normal.
But I'm full of ink soooo


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

I like pineapple and capri sun so I'm just gonna assume that's what keeps me alive


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I have pineapple Capri Sun coursing through y vains


that sounds unhealthy


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> that sounds unhealthy


*healthy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> that sounds unhealthy


Free drinks so I can't complain


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *healthy


No go see a doctor ‘bout that


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No go go see a doctor


Yeah... That's definitely not normal for humans...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No go see a doctor ‘bout that


I have chocolate milk flowing through my veins


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

I'm an amphibitar so I think it's normal


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I have chocolate milk flowing through my veins


That ain’t healthy either


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I have chocolate milk flowing through my veins





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm an amphibitar so I think it's normal


I swear that isn't normal


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm an amphibitar so I think it's normal


A what?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That ain’t healthy either


Very healthy and yummy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> A what?


The truth will be revealed soon enough


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> The truth will be revealed soon enough


_What did you do _

	Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Very healthy and yummy


No


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)

you know what i have in my veins? cake


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you know what i have in my veins? cake


This is worse


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you know what i have in my veins? cake


If you have anything other than blood in your veins see a doctor


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> This is worse


i am made of cake


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> If you have anything other than blood in your veins see a doctor


At least chocolate milk and caprisuns are liquid
How do you have cake in your veins


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i am made of cake


How


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i am made of cake


Can I eat you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i am made of cake


I wanna edit you being cut open to reveal cake but I don't have the energy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Can I eat you


No cannibalism in this (not so since it’s Evwirt) fine establishment


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No cannibalism in this (not so since it’s Evwirt) fine establishment


But she's cake


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> But she's cake


No cannibalism


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> But she's cake


 cannibal!1!1!!!11


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> If you have anything other than blood in your veins see a doctor


But I have ink...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> cannibal!1!1!!!11


*you're cake*


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *you're cake*


*exactly, cannibal *


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> cannibal!1!1!!!11


Why are you cake?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> But I have ink...


I’m not sure about your case but everyone else is talking about having food and drinks in their veins


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *exactly, cannibal *


_wait..
are you saying I'm cake too?_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Why are you cake?


Must be the daughter of a baker


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _wait..
> are you saying I'm cake too?_


: )


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _wait..
> are you saying I'm cake too?_


_


_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> : )


_crap_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _View attachment 302538_


_crap_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Would _I _be a cannibal?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

You're all talking about being cake...
When I've been seafood this whole time.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You're all talking about being cake...
> When I've been seafood this whole time.


You're seafood cake


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You're all talking about being cake...
> When I've been seafood this whole time.


If that’s the case half the time I’m venison then


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> You're seafood cake


I...
I don't think-
No, I'm ink.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I...
> I don't think-
> No, I'm ink.


_*Seafood ink cake.
We're all cake in this house.*_


Your Local Wild Child said:


> If that’s the case half the time I’m venison then


_*Venison cake.*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> You're seafood cake


crab cake?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*Seafood ink cake.
> We're all cake in this house.
> 
> Venison cake.*_


No


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> crab cake?


Why would you say crab when I'm part squid part octopus?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No


*yes
you can't change the truth, Matty.*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Venison cake.


I think that's a German dish actually
Or it at least translates to "Saddle of Venison Cake."


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *yes
> you can't change the truth, Matty.*


I’d know if I was cake


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’d know if I was cake


I didn't know I was cake until just now
_You never know.._


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’d know if I was cake


Yeah, I'm not cake either.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I didn't know I was cake until just now
> _You never know.._





Seastar said:


> Yeah, I'm not cake either.


_you never knowww~_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _you never knowww~_


But I do know by my scrapes and scratches that I’m not cake


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But I do know by my scrapes and scratches that I’m not cake


yeah! if you really were cake, you'd bleed frosting!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But I do know by my scrapes and scratches that I’m not cake


Maybe you gotta dig deeper?
You never know that your arteries are actually ginger bread.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But I do know by my scrapes and scratches that I’m not cake


Hmm, you have a point 
What if you were cake before but you got cursed and you're no longer cake


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> yeah! if you really were cake, you'd bleed frosting!


So I’m not cake

	Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Hmm, you have a point
> What if you were cake before but you got cursed and you're no longer cake


Wut


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _you never knowww~_


No... cake doesn't turn into an ink puddle


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> No... cake doesn't turn into an ink puddle


Mayhaps you were cake before you were an inkling


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Mayhaps you were cake before you were an inkling


No, I was an Octoling.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> So I’m not cake
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020
> 
> ...


You got cursed to no longer be cake and live in some woods
The worst type

	Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020



Seastar said:


> No, I was an Octoling.


Octoling cake


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> You got cursed to no longer be cake and live in some woods
> The worst type


My curse was to keep me in the woods and turn me into a deer


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Octoling cake


Again, cake doesn't turn into an ink puddle.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

being cake makes surgery easier on the doctors


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> being cake makes surgery easier on the doctors


What if they ate you while you were asleep
Scary thought


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> being cake makes surgery easier on the doctors





ohare01 said:


> What if they ate you while you were asleep
> Scary thought


W h y
N o


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> W h y
> N o


*yes*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What if they ate you while you were asleep
> Scary thought


well darn good thing I'm not cake... _or am I?_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

am I being cursed

	Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> well darn good thing I'm not cake... _or am I?_


_you are_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> am I being cursed
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020
> 
> ...


Probably not


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Probably not


_yay_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

I already have to worry about being turned into calamari


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I already have to worry about being turned into calamari


Kurb is also cake so you or wild child can eat him


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

What flavor cake am I?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> What flavor cake am I?


Frog


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Kurb is also cake so you or wild child can eat him


I don’t condone cannibalism


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Kurb is also cake so you or wild child can eat him


_*Wait
W h a t*_
Please no, I have a conscience.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t condone cannibalism


But he's cake you're human


Seastar said:


> _*Wait
> W h a t*_
> Please no, I have a conscience.


Fine I'll eat him myself


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> But he's cake you're human
> 
> Fine I'll eat him myself


We're saved!


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> But he's cake you're human
> 
> Fine I'll eat him myself


I knew you were a cannibal


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Fine I'll eat him myself


My conscience won't like seeing that


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> But he's cake you're human
> 
> Fine I'll eat him myself


First of all even if it’s not technically cannibalism under the basic definition if I’m eating something that can think at a human level it’s cannibalism 

second of all don’t


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I knew you were a cannibal


_frick I've been exposed_


Seastar said:


> My conscience won't like seeing that


_cool_


Your Local Wild Child said:


> First of all even if it’s not technically cannibalism under the basic definition if I’m eating something that can think at a human level it’s cannibalism
> 
> second of all don’t


_yes_


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> We're saved!


_someone gets it_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _frick I've been exposed
> 
> cool
> 
> ...


Can you please not commit cannibalism


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Is cannibalism bad if it's in defense


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Can you please not commit cannibalism


_*he is cake so its not a big deal*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*he is cake so its not a big deal*_


It is a big deal tho


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

it's interesting how on a forum like this we're questioning the morality of cannibalism


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It is a big deal tho


Cake
I wonder what flavor


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

............How about let's not eat people...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Kurb is also cake so you or wild child can eat him


I'll rapture your spine


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ............How about let's not eat people...


Cake*
who in their right mind would not eat cake


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

I have returned


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I'll rapture your spine


thanks


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Cake*
> who in their right mind would not eat cake


I'll spike your wedding cake


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I have returned


Perfect timing help me eat kurb


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> it's interesting how on a forum like this we're questioning the morality of cannibalism


i might be a wild child but I have morals


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I'll spike your wedding cake


don't


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Cake*
> who in their right mind would not eat cake


_Who in their right mind would something that can think and live like you_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> don't


oh, what's this bottle of extremely toxic rocket fuel doing over there?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I have returned


I am so sorry it’s gone feral


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _Who in their right mind would something that can think and live like you_


stop having morals calamari and let me fry you


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _Who in their right mind would something that can think and live like you_


I'll eat any cake


Kurb said:


> oh, what's this bottle of extremely toxic rocket fuel doing over there?


Do not


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'll eat any cake
> 
> Do not


oops, accidentally knocked it over....


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> stop having morals calamari and let me fry you


How about not


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> stop having morals calamari and let me fry you


_*No. Don't you dare.*_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*No. Don't you dare.*_


oh, wonder how i turn this fryer on?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> oh, wonder how i turn this fryer on?


*runs away*


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

I noticed its slowing down


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *runs away*


and now we put butter in the batter, and slowly lower the meat into the fryer


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

I'm not here anymore. Bye.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I noticed its slowing down


We’re getting warmed up actually


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

Why are we eating squid
Don't eat neon squid


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> oops, accidentally knocked it over....


If you can eat Seastar I can eat you


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm not here anymore. Bye.


now that the thing has fried, we season it and put it in the to go box.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Guys, I have a confession  :


Spoiler: Face Reveal






 
I'm an amphibitar 
also how th do legs work


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> now that the thing has fried, we season it and put it in the to go box.


Um what


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Um what


now, we give it to the delivery people and then they deliver it to the people that ordered the calamari


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

I'm getting the fork


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm getting the fork


I'm getting the brass knuckles


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> now, we give it to the delivery people and then they deliver it to the people that ordered the calamari


I-
_*Stop.*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm getting the fork


Maybe don’t


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I'm getting the brass knuckles


Yummy kurb cake


Your Local Wild Child said:


> Maybe don’t


He's trying to eat Seastar so I'm trying to eat him


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Guys, I have a confession  :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Face Reveal
> ...


I-wha-um-HOW AND WHY ARE YOU THAT


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I-
> _*Stop.*_


now, we have a very special meal that has been requested by the higher ups at this business, so we're gonna load our shotgun with these little special bullets with ink in them


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> now, we have a very special meal that has been requested by the higher ups at this business, so we're gonna load our shotgun with these little special bullets with ink in them


Yummy kurb


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I-wha-um-HOW AND WHY ARE YOU THAT


Idk man genetics I guess


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

Roach cake


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> now, we have a very special meal that has been requested by the higher ups at this business, so we're gonna load our shotgun with these little special bullets with ink in them


Please stop...
Am I about to reincarnate again?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Idk man genetics I guess


ONE DOES NOT LOOK LIKE THAT SOLELY THROUGH GENETICS


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Please stop...
> Am I about to reincarnate again?


probably


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

I'm on a Zoom and people are talking about how Garfield should be dead



Your Local Wild Child said:


> ONE DOES NOT LOOK LIKE THAT SOLELY THROUGH GENETICS


My dad was a frog and my mom was a polar bear


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm on a Zoom and people are talking about how Garfield should be dead
> 
> 
> My dad was a frog and my mom was a polar bear


_the what_


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

This thread turned into dangerous cooking


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> probably


...........When does this nightmare end...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ...........When does this nightmare end...


When I eat him


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _the what_


honestly there's a lot going on and idk what you're asking about


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ...........When does this nightmare end...


when you finally die


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> honestly there's a lot going on and idk what you're asking about


_*both*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm on a Zoom and people are talking about how Garfield should be dead
> 
> 
> My dad was a frog and my mom was a polar bear


WHY DO YOU HAVE HUMAN LIMBS


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*both*_


okay garfield is 14 and solely eats lasagna so why he isn't dead idk

Also my mom is a polar bear and my dad is a frog that's why I'm a frog with human limbs


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 13, 2020)

hello


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> when you finally die


......Good luck with that.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> hello


hey mate


Seastar said:


> ......Good luck with that.


don't underestimate the power of science


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

I'm thinking of soap cake right now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> hello


hello I did a face reveal hbu


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> hello


You came in a perfect time
I'm trying to eat Kurb and kurb is trying to eat Seastar and frog is a frog with human limbs


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> hello


They’ve gone feral


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> hey mate


hello kurby


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hello I did a face reveal hbu


havent done one in a while lol


ohare01 said:


> You came in a perfect time
> I'm trying to eat Kurb and kurb is trying to eat Seastar and frog is a frog with human limbs


oh ok


Your Local Wild Child said:


> They’ve gone feral


what else is new


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> don't underestimate the power of science


Science can't explain why I'm no longer a human.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Matty is questioning my looks


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Science can't explain why I'm no longer a human.


Or ANYTHING about Evwirt


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Science can't explain why I'm no longer a human.


science caused your birth and it'll cause your death if you're not careful


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Matty is questioning my looks


I mean when you look like THAT


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I mean when you look like THAT


wow matty you don't have to say that I'm still growing


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> science caused your birth and it'll cause your death if you're not careful


...........Can I get out of this nightmare yet... this hurts...


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 13, 2020)

i think my disc avatar has too much power




literally struggling to eat supper rn


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wow matty you don't have to say that I'm still growing


What do adult amphibitars look like

	Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> i think my disc avatar has too much power
> View attachment 302543
> literally struggling to eat supper rn


That’s cursed too


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ...........Can I get out of this nightmare yet... this hurts...


I'll kill ya on the spot if you want


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What do adult amphibitars look
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020
> 
> ...


super long legs and arms
the frog part stays the same from birth
also we lose our tails by 10 yrs


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I'll kill ya on the spot if you want


.......um.
I've already been fried... what else could possibly happen...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> super long legs and arms
> the frog part stays the same from birth
> also we lose our tails by 10 yrs


That’s kinda cursed NGL


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .......um.
> I've already been fried... what else could possibly happen...


molecularly disassemble you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That’s kinda cursed NGL


Wow can't believe you'd say that   
the longer the limbs the more superiority in the amphibitar community


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> molecularly disassemble you


..........Whatever makes this stop.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ..........Whatever makes this stop.


get in the comically sized tube


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> get in the comically sized tube


.....Wait, no. I'm already fried.
H-how-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Anyways what's happening Kurb what did you do


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .....Wait, no. I'm already fried.
> H-how-


that was a different squid


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wow can't believe you'd say that
> the longer the limbs the more superiority in the amphibitar community


I’m sorry the long-limbed critters in Evwirt want to eat me so it still creeps me out


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

what is it


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> that was a different squid


.......Doesn't feel like it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .......Doesn't feel like it


mate are you blind


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 302544
> what is it


Pillsbury doughboy finally got baked


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> mate are you blind


Yes. Maybe Adeleine fainted...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 302544
> what is it


it was bread man

	Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020



Seastar said:


> Yes. Maybe Adeleine fainted...


anyway get in the extremely comically sized lab tube


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> anyway get in the extremely comically sized lab tube


,,,,,How about no


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ,,,,,How about no


then I'll leave you in pain on the sidewalk


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

Don't eat the squid


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> then I'll leave you in pain on the sidewalk


......I'm on the sidewalk?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Will Seastar ever catch a break?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Will Seastar ever catch a break?


nope i got salty during ranked and I'm not quitting


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Will Seastar ever catch a break?


I don’t think she or I will ever catch a break really


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

Find out in the next episode


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Will Seastar ever catch a break?


.....Poor water on me. Do it.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .....Poor water on me. Do it.


never


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> never


Please


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Please


I refuse


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .....Poor water on me. Do it.


no


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I refuse


I'll be fiiiiiine.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

...I have hooves


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'll be fiiiiiine.


Hmm, sure?


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

I will not pour water


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hmm, sure?


Yes... I've done this before.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Yes... I've done this before.


Um, okay I guess.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Um, okay I guess.


....yay.


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

brings bucket of water


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> brings bucket of water


on our way


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

....Huh, I thought this would be faster.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....Huh, I thought this would be faster.


mate you're in Detroit nothing goes quick in Detroit


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....Huh, I thought this would be faster.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> mate you're in Detroit nothing goes quick in Detroit


What am I doing there?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What am I doing there?


You're becoming human


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 302546


GAH
........O-okay.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> You're becoming human


cease


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> You're becoming human


GOLD


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> cease


oh no the unstoppable force came


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

......Hhhhhhhh I'm free.
W h a t


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

Shes an octoling now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

my work here is done


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh no the unstoppable force came


i will use 5% of my power im warning you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i will use 5% of my power im warning you


what are you gonna do, huh? Cut off my limbs? I'll grow 'em back.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Shes an octoling now


Yeah and I was trapped in there


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

I see


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what are you gonna do, huh? Cut off my limbs? I'll grow 'em back.


i'll go straight to the source


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Yeah and I was trapped in there


oh baby a triple


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i'll go straight to the source


huh, my heart? That's under my hat. You can't get it from under there. I'll absorb it into my mucus.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> huh, my heart? That's under my hat. You can't get it from under there. I'll absorb it into my mucus.


Why did i ever come to this thread?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> oh baby a triple


Yeah but now the Inkling is trapped
Shhhhhhhh


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> huh, my heart? That's under my hat. You can't get it from under there. I'll absorb it into my mucus.


ill dip my hand right into that mucus, its just like halloween mystery crates


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Yeah but now the Inkling is trapped
> Shhhhhhhh


triple collateral


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> ill dip my hand right into that mucus, its just like halloween mystery crates


_Why are you so cursed?_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> ill dip my hand right into that mucus, its just like halloween mystery crates


what are you gonna do then? I have Pineapple Capri Sun blood. It'll eat you alive.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

I go out to buy shrubs and come back to this


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I go out to buy shrubs and come back to this


mom get the camera
mummy
mummy
mummy


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I go out to buy shrubs and come back to this


_I've been freed._
But now Adeleine is trapped so um.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Helium hasn't responded
The pineapple got him


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> mom get the camera
> mummy
> mummy
> mummy


Wut


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what are you gonna do then? I have Pineapple Capri Sun blood. It'll eat you alive.


pineapple does nothing to me fool


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _I've been freed._
> But now Adeleine is trapped so um.


OH BABY A TRIPLE
OH YEAH


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> OH BABY A TRIPLE
> OH YEAH


Why do you keep saying that?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> pineapple does nothing to me fool


What next? You're gonna stab my heart? Just like Davy Jones? You gonna kill a fetus?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Why do you keep saying that?


don't ask


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Do I even want context or should I just go fishing


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> What next? You're gonna stab my heart? Just like Davy Jones? You gonna kill a fetus?


you have become too dangerous to be left alive

i must kill what i created


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

Insane thread


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> you have become too dangerous to be left alive
> 
> i must kill what i created


WAIT I HAVEN'T BURNED DOWN A UNIVERSITY TO GET MY BACHELOR'S DEGREE YET


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> WAIT I HAVEN'T BURNED DOWN A UNIVERSITY TO GET MY BACHELOR'S DEGREE YET


W H A T


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

What university? Harvard?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> WAIT I HAVEN'T BURNED DOWN A UNIVERSITY TO GET MY BACHELOR'S DEGREE YET


my point


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Okey-fishing it is! I’m hungry for bass


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What university? Harvard?


Well not now
I'm gonna be dead
Adios


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

I want to roast a sea bass


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I want to roast a sea bass


It’s pretty aight. I don’t know how or why I have access to saltwater fish tho-I’m in the middle of a giant lake!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I want to roast a sea bass


Tell it it's a C- and it'll cry


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

Maybe I should play with the photo studio to make one


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

xbox


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Okay, so...
Now what?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)

Krub said:


> I'll rapture your spine


hi kurb


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay, so...
> Now what?


xbox


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

I shall study and go on and off


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Why did i ever come to this thread?


I ask myself this every day


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hi kurb


hello enxssi welcome back


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay, so...
> Now what?


now i ponder who to take on as my next apprentice


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> xbox


I don't have one


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

well I guess I'm dead

	Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020



Seastar said:


> I don't have one


Do you have 360?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> well I guess I'm dead


*cries*


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> well I guess I'm dead


your spirit lives on


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Do you have 360?


I don't have any


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294052543216091136


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> your spirit lives on


I'm gonna haunt you


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294052543216091136


Fortnite is suck


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294052543216091136


i feel like im the only one here with a phone and not a tablet


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)

I just ate some vanilla frosting straight out of the tub
shameful


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294052543216091136


I don't understand but okay Apple... whatever.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm gonna haunt you


welcome to the club


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I just ate some vanilla frosting straight out of the tub
> shameful


what


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i feel like im the only one here with a phone and not a tablet


I use a phone


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I just ate some vanilla frosting straight out of the tub
> shameful


Yea y’all should’ve eaten chocolate frosting instead


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what


you know what I said


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

I have a laptop.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> welcome to the club


how many apprentices have you killed

Also Abri was acting cursed earlier so take her


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

We come to this thread because we have no life


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> how many apprentices have you killed
> 
> Also Abri was acting cursed earlier so take her


oh no
my reputation as being blessed is ruined


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea y’all should’ve eaten chocolate frosting instead


....This is making me hungry...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> We come to this thread because we have no life


This is true


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....This is making me hungry...


It’s one of the things in my past I remember and miss


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)

should I microwave a tortilla and put butter on it
yes or no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> should I microwave a tortilla and put butter on it
> yes or no


even better eat it cold


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s one of the things in my past I remember and miss


........I love chocolate


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I have a laptop.


ecksbocks


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ecksbocks


Nintendo Switch


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> should I microwave a tortilla and put butter on it
> yes or no


Yes


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> how many apprentices have you killed
> 
> Also Abri was acting cursed earlier so take her


you're the first, "the club" is the voices that i hear


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Nintendo Switch


Nintendoo sweetch


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Nintendo Switch


NO


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> you're the first, "the club" is the voices that i hear


@_@


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> should I microwave a tortilla and put butter on it
> yes or no


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

....Why am I craving fish sticks


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> you're the first, "the club" is the voices that i hear


well I was honored to work under you
I guess it's too late for my planned uprising


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

I crave for junk food


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> well I was honored to work under you
> I guess it's too late for my planned uprising


i knew it was coming!
so i didnt jump the gun


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

we're having fun


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

I'm eating gumbo


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 302553we're having fun


I don't understand most of that sentence


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm eating gumbo


Sounds good
I've always wanted to try that


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

I have chili


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Sounds good
> I've always wanted to try that


You never had it :000
Bruh you need to try it
It's pretty much a staple food down here lol


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 302553we're having fun


real


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

I’ve had chocolate milk earlier, but we are having hot chocolate in August because why not


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

I've never even looked up what gumbo is-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I’ve had chocolate milk earlier, but we are having hot chocolate in August because why not


Vris says no hot chocolate for me until I’m out of the woods


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I've never even looked up what gumbo is-


Man you guys are missing out


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)

I tried to make a kurb cake but instead i just made this




ohare01 said:


> Kurb is also cake so you or wild child can eat him


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Man you guys are missing out


Maybe I'll convince my mom to buy some
Is it like Chili?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

*looks up gumbo*
...Sorry, I'm too picky to eat this.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I tried to make a kurb cake but instead i just made thisView attachment 302554


Can you kindly please never do that again


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I tried to make a kurb cake but instead i just made thisView attachment 302554


circle


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

Roach cake next


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I tried to make a kurb cake but instead i just made thisView attachment 302554


mmm spinal fluid


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> mmm spinal fluid


_*Excuse me?*_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> mmm spinal fluid


yummy sauce


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> mmm spinal fluid


Never combine those words again


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*Excuse me?*_


DRINK THE SPINAL FLUID


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> DRINK THE SPINAL FLUID


I agree


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

The


Seastar said:


> *looks up gumbo*
> ...Sorry, I'm too picky to eat this.


The one my mom makes is good
It's just chicken with rice and it has the gravy stuff whatever you call it and the seasoning and it's just so goood


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Maybe I'll convince my mom to buy some
> Is it like Chili?


Not really lol, it's way different
More like stew


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

Spinal fluid bad


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> DRINK THE SPINAL FLUID


_*I'd rather drink ink*_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I tried to make a kurb cake but instead i just made thisView attachment 302554


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> DRINK THE SPINAL FLUID


no bone juice is gross


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> no bone juice is gross


Increasingly verbose Kurb


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> The
> The one my mom makes is good
> It's just chicken with rice and it has the gravy stuff whatever you call it and the seasoning and it's just so goood


Yeah, sorry... I'm just really weirdly picky...


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 302556


I love this


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Ooh I like a good forest stew tho


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Yeah, sorry... I'm just really weirdly picky...


Aw well it's ok
If you ever get the chance though you should try it. I was like you and didnt want to but when I finally did i loved it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Increasingly verbose Kurb


make this meme and i put it in my signature


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ooh I like a good forest stew tho


.....That sounds like something I'd be even less willing to eat.


----------



## Mick (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *looks up gumbo*
> ...Sorry, I'm too picky to eat this.



Story of my life.

Also, hi everyone ^^


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I love this





kurb after i pwn him


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> make this meme and i put it in my signature


too lazy to someone else will have to do it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 302557
> kurb after i pwn him


how to delete


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Also i don't even use normal rice
We use cauliflower rice which sounds bad but it really isn't. Tastes like normal rice and it's healthier


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 302557
> kurb after i pwn him


kurb when seastar does an exist


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

.....I'm still hungry, though...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .....That sounds like something I'd be even less willing to eat.


...you might not want to eat it. It’s Evwirtian, after all. I don’t know why the whole enchantment is reversed for me...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Has anyone here tried gumbo? Anyone?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ...you might not want to eat it. It’s Evwirtian, after all. I don’t know why the whole enchantment is reversed for me...


......So, you're saying it'll poison me?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Has anyone here tried gumbo? Anyone?


uhhhh no I don’t think think so


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> uhhhh no I don’t think think so



I'm disappointed in you all


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ......So, you're saying it'll poison me?


More curse you. Evwirt is very touchy right now


----------



## Mick (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Also i don't even use normal rice
> We use cauliflower rice which sounds bad but it really isn't. Tastes like normal rice and it's healthier



Saying things like these to picky eaters doesn't usually help ;D

I have never even heard of this though. How do you even get rice from cauliflower? science has officially gone too far


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

_I'm bored, so give me videos. Any video. I'll work my magic on it_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Increasingly verbose Kurb


it is time for some calamari, also, whats a gear ratio?

it the third person present of be an idea which utilizes numbers on a machine of digital or moving parts for the homosapien to keep track of activities or events for some calamari, also, whats the first letter of the modern Latin alphabet gear ratio?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> More curse you. Evwirt is very touchy right now


I'm probably already cursed... Might explain why I can't change species at will anymore...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Mick said:


> Saying things like these to picky eaters doesn't usually help ;D
> 
> I have never even heard of this though. How do you even get rice from cauliflower? science has officially gone too far


Mick almost everyone’s gone feral


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> it is time for some calamari, also, whats a gear ratio?
> 
> it the third person present of be an idea which utilizes numbers on a machine of digital or moving parts for the homosapien to keep track of activities or events for some calamari, also, whats the first letter of the modern Latin alphabet gear ratio?


could do better 6/10


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Mick said:


> Saying things like these to picky eaters doesn't usually help ;D
> 
> I have never even heard of this though. How do you even get rice from cauliflower? science has officially gone too far


Idk lol it's just a frozen bag we get at the store


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> _I'm bored, so give me videos. Any video. I'll work my magic on it_






Okay, here.


----------



## Mick (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Mick almost everyone’s gone feral



The squad is expanding! I do not see the problem here.



ohare01 said:


> Idk lol it's just a frozen bag we get at the store



Mysterious frozen veggie science. Neat!


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

I remember eating frozen berries
I would always take the blueberries


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

I'm disappointed literally no one has tried it guess it's a Louisiana thing


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Mick said:


> Saying things like these to picky eaters doesn't usually help ;D
> 
> I have never even heard of this though. How do you even get rice from cauliflower? science has officially gone too far


first almond milk now this


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> _I'm bored, so give me videos. Any video. I'll work my magic on it_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

I'm.... still.... hungry....


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)

darnit I dont done got any good tortillas theyre all made of corn


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> darnit I dont done got any good tortillas theyre all made of corn


eating flour one rn do you want it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


>


One at a time


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> darnit I dont done got any good tortillas theyre all made of corn


Everything has corn these days...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> One at a time


Just want to get it queued :3


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> eating flour one rn do you want it


sure, send it and I might get it within 3 months


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

I have no idea what i'm about to do


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> sure, send it and I might get it within 3 months


k I finished the last bite so I'll have to regurgitate it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Wait Kurb I have a better one


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Nice tracking there


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

@Kurb


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

I just made a poll about gumbo in Brewster's cafe because I'm so disappointed so many people haven't tried it-


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)

hmmm I don’t think I had any bekfast


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Okay, I'm having cereal...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay, I'm having cereal...


What is this video have you sent me and why does it refuse to track properly


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> What is this video have you sent me and why does it refuse to track properly


It’s a cursed video that’s why


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> What is this video have you sent me and why does it refuse to track properly


Uh... It's... Mario Kart DS? But not normal


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hmmm I don’t think I had any bekfast


I forgot breakfast was a thing


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I forgot breakfast was a thing


Oh, that's not good...
But then again, I keep skipping it.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I forgot breakfast was a thing


Mood especially because I always wake up late


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

Me last year
Forgot about breakfast since I would wake up at 10 am last year during break


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Oh, this was what I wanted to send, actually


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

haha funy radial blur go rbrrrrrr


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Ay I might've convinced my mom to make gumbo


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ay I might've convinced my mom to make gumbo


YESSS


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ay I might've convinced my mom to make gumbo


I was talking with my mom about it and she says that I’d like it. I still swear I’ve tasted it before


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

haaaahaaa funny


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Okay but has anyone tried/heard of Boudin?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Okay but has anyone tried/heard of Boudin?


Heard of it but don't think I've tried it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Okay but has anyone tried/heard of Boudin?


That’s something I’ve vaguely heard of, never tried it tho


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 302567
> haaaahaaa funny


why is your fps three

	Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Okay but has anyone tried/heard of Boudin?


*BREAD*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> why is your fps three
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020
> 
> ...


_it's not bread_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

I have another good video.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

o green world


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _it's not bread_


oh
so it isn't the place with the bread sea creatures


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> oh
> so it isn't the place with the bread sea creatures
> View attachment 302570


_*Why is that so cute?*_


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

Is that sour bread?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> oh
> so it isn't the place with the bread sea creatures
> View attachment 302570


no it looks like a sausage but I think it isn't a sausage
also I wanna eat that crab


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

I looked it up; it’s a sausage thingy. I’d be game to try it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> oh
> so it isn't the place with the bread sea creatures
> View attachment 302570


I- 
They're cute but I don't think so

	Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> no it looks like a sausage but I think it isn't a sausage
> also I wanna eat that crab


Yea, a sausage with rice inside


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

I want to have clam chowder and sourdough bread again...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I-
> They're cute but I don't think so
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020
> ...


Now I want to eat it even more


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

@Seastar a random frame from the video


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)

that bread go c r o n c h


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 302571
> @Seastar a random frame from the video


_What are you making?_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Now I want to eat it even more


You should get your mom to buy some/make some ^^


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _What are you making?_


satan


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> satan


ok


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> that bread go c r o n c h


turns out the bread has bones that weren't quite ready to hatch


----------



## Antonio (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> satan


Okay, have fun.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

I want to see @Kurb shred the Gnomed video


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> satan


This should not have made me laugh
What has this forum done to me


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> turns out the bread has bones that weren't quite ready to hatch


@ProbablyNotJosuke


----------



## Antonio (Aug 13, 2020)

*M y l e g s *


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

i fear


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 13, 2020)

am i ever bored


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)

Antonio said:


> View attachment 302572View attachment 302573


rip antontio's knees


----------



## Antonio (Aug 13, 2020)

no one noticed my fitness results 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020



Enxssi said:


> rip antontio's knees


nvm


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I want to see @Kurb shred the Gnomed video


soon my child


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 13, 2020)

antotino


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

this is going to be heck to render
hope you're happy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

if y'all are sharing videos I have one


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 302574
> i fear


I have no context for what you’re making but
is it a stickbug thing


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)

Antonio said:


> no one noticed my fitness results


we were so caught up talking about bread marine life we didn't even acknowledge how antonio did a fitness


----------



## Antonio (Aug 13, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> antotino


frehellum


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

What is this stickbug thing
Is it a new rickroll


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> antotino


's pizza rolls


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> if y'all are sharing videos I have one


we're lining up videos for the After Effects chopping block


----------



## Mick (Aug 13, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 302575
> am i ever bored



oh hey a sea horse


----------



## Antonio (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> we were so caught up talking about bread marine life we didn't even acknowledge how antonio did a fitness


I am exhausted, both mentally and physically.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 13, 2020)

Antonio said:


> View attachment 302572View attachment 302573


*Antonio is a STRONK!!*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

C a l a m a r i
Wait why did I...


----------



## Antonio (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> 's pizza rolls


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> C a l a m a r i
> Wait why did I...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> C a l a m a r i
> Wait why did I...


where did you come from
where did you go


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I am exhausted, both mentally and physically.


im sorry to hear that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> we're lining up videos for the After Effects chopping block


this


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 13, 2020)

Antonio said:


> frehellum


----------



## Antonio (Aug 13, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *Antonio is a STRONK!!*


I've been sweating so hard that I can see my reflection on my left arm.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

im scared to render this


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Lothitine said:


>


Shhhhh I'm an octopus


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 13, 2020)

The one wip I’ve been able to finish this week:


Based on a picture of billie eilish because he’s edgy


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> im scared to render this


kurb's computer will do a dead


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 13, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I've been sweating so hard that I can see my reflection on my left arm.


only stronk people can do that.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> kurb's computer will do a dead


start a fire


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> this


kurb this now


----------



## Antonio (Aug 13, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> only stronk people can do that.


I don't even know what a stronk is, only that I assumed it was stroke


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 13, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> The one wip I’ve been able to finish this week:View attachment 302577
> Based on a picture of billie eilish because he’s edgy





Spoiler: both pictures


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> kurb this now


I'm busy with crab video


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> where did you come from
> where did you go


The calamari hasn't gone anywhere


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 13, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I don't even know what a stronk is, only that I assumed it was stroke


*Stron G*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I'm busy with crab video


krab video can wait potter puppet pals is superior


----------



## Antonio (Aug 13, 2020)

@Kurb your enthusiasm

	Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020



Lothitine said:


> *Stron G*


OOOOOOO TY


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> krab video can wait potter puppet pals is superior


my computer is starting to light up
hold


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Drinking chocolate milk, more to flow through my veins


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 13, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Spoiler: both pictures
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 302579View attachment 302580


........
*I like it less and less the longer I look at it*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> krab video can wait potter puppet pals is superior


Surprised he insists on still using the weird Mario Kart DS video


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> my computer is starting to light up
> hold


kurb
kurb dont explode your computer


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb's computer:


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> ........
> *I like it less and less the longer I look at it*


that happens a lot to me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> that happens a lot to me


Same


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

drop your video
first video dropped gets to be the first one butchered


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> ........
> *I like it less and less the longer I look at it*


mood
I think Ezra looks pretty neat though


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> drop your video
> first video dropped gets to be the first one butchered






Woomy?


----------



## Antonio (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Drinking chocolate milk, more to flow through my veins


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Woomy?


You won't recognise this when I'm done


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)

i wish i had after effects
but unfortunately i am poor


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Antonio said:


> View attachment 302583


Thanks i started laughing while drinking it and almost choked to death


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

I don’t like tiktok 
But do you mind butchering a tiktok video from YouTube?


----------



## Antonio (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Thanks i started laughing while drinking it and almost choked to death


No prob, bob.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

o


Clockwise said:


> I don’t like tiktok
> But do you mind butchering a tiktok video from YouTube?


link it


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

So this is what humanity is doing...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Antonio said:


> No prob, bob.


Also, you missed a lot
It was a reference to earlier-


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> So this is what humanity is doing...


Buy Ae it's a magical adventure through keyframes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> So this is what humanity is doing...


yes


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Would anyone even understand what I am listening to right now...


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

Here it is
Randomly grabbed from google


Spoiler: Tiktok cringe


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Would anyone even understand what I am listening to right now...


hM Fly Octo Fly?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Would anyone even understand what I am listening to right now...


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)

usertitle


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Would anyone even understand what I am listening to right now...


Idk


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hM Fly Octo Fly?


Haha no.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Someone needs to take Kurb's Kountry Road privileges


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Someone needs to take Kurb's Kountry Road privileges


KURBTRY ROADS
TAKE ME HOME


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

Bring a horse to the country road


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Okay, so... this is a parody channel... So... don't expect it to be what the title says.


Spoiler


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Bring a horse to the country road


Old Town Road and Country Roads mashup
Old Country Roads


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay, so... this is a parody channel... So... don't expect it to be what the title says.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


We know what siilva is


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> We know what siilva is


Okaaaaay


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)

ya'll know what im listening to?


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

Cowboy hats are necessary for country roads


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

doing the ps1 intro
mate this thing ain't looking too good


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ya'll know what im listening to?


Danganronpa music?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

One like and i do it


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hehe
> soap go cronch


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

Soap go melt


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> .


fRoG wHy


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Aeme


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

_Do not eat soap._


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> .


While I don't remember saying that I wouldn't be surprised if I did
also it's gonna get deleted if it has no other text


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Do i dare hit this render button?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Do i dare hit this render button?


Do it! Woomy!


----------



## Antonio (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Also, you missed a lot
> It was a reference to earlier-


catch me up, I've been busy being a college student


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

Render


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Okay, remember, this is all your fault!
-Schmitty


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Antonio said:


> catch me up, I've been busy being a college student


So Abri wants to eat Kurb because everyone is cake and then we started questioning the morality of cannibalism basically


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

My dudes I have made forest stew


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> My dudes I have made forest stew


try putting up missing posters?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> So Abri wants to eat Kurb because everyone is cake and then we started questioning the morality of cannibalism basically


Oh no... Not again...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> try putting up missing posters?


For what? It’s just full of fish, fruit and foragible plants


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Antonio said:


> catch me up, I've been busy being a college student


Let's see, frog said she had caprisun in her veins, I said I had chocolate milk in mine, Enxssi said she had cake in hers and said we're all cake and since kurb is cake I tried to eat him and he tried to eat Seastar like always


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> For what? It’s just full of fish, fruit and foragible plants


well it sounds like a good stew


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> well it sounds like a good stew


Best ya don’t eat it cuz everything is Evwirtian


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

i'm gonna make it premiere and post the link here


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Let's see, frog said she had caprisun in her veins, I said I had chocolate milk in mine, Enxssi said she had cake in hers and said we're all cake and since kurb is cake I tried to eat him and he tried to eat Seastar like always


I'm just glad I've been freed now hhhhhhhhh
But I know I'll have to go back eventually...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

THE PREMIERE BEGINS


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> THE PREMIERE BEGINS


I got front row seats


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)

30 SECOND UNTIL VIDEO START


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

IT PREMIERED
Drop the next video


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

My eyes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> THE PREMIERE BEGINS


Looking at it makes me feel like I'm gonna have a seizure not really


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

My poor eyes...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

10/10 would watch again
It was advertised as painful
and it WAS painful


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> My poor eyes...


I couldn't even look bc I hate flashing lights


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

next video
first video that gets posted is the one off the chopping block

	Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


>


here we go


----------



## Antonio (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> So Abri wants to eat Kurb because everyone is cake and then we started questioning the morality of cannibalism basically


yall so weird I swear


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I couldn't even look bc I hate flashing lights


I don't get seizures, but I still hate it, so...


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 13, 2020)

i sure hope i get more than 4 hours of sleep tonight


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Even I, someone who is surrounded in brightness, couldn't watch it full screen.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

alright gnome video begin
this one its tracking time


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't get seizures, but I still hate it, so...


I don't either but I have anxiety about it so I just don't look,,, something happened when I was 11 and I'm traumatized now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

we need something worse


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Antonio said:


> yall so weird I swear


Yes the beauty of the basement


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Tell me to stop craving fish sticks


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 13, 2020)

also i didnt find the vid that bad


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Tell me to stop craving fish sticks


Yummy yummy fish sticks


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yummy yummy fish sticks


I don't think I even have any


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Tell me to stop craving fish sticks


I crave fish sticks...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't think I even have any


I don't either I havent had them in forever


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

aaaaaaaa this isn't working..... I want fish


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

Fishsticks are good


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> aaaaaaaa this isn't working..... I want fish


eat your cohorts


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> eat your cohorts


Ya know cephalopods are different from fish


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> aaaaaaaa this isn't working..... I want fish


Fishy fishy fishy


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> eat your cohorts


I don't think I have any but that's also immoral


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Once I’m able to I’ll make y’all non-Evwirtian forest stew


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

Fish sticks made of sea bass
Catch sea bass and roast it for fish sticks


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Probably a good thing I don't know what calamari tastes like


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Fish sticks made of sea bass
> Catch sea bass and roast it for fish sticks


I’ve got better access to black bass. I had some in my stew tonight


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

what have. i created


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

YLWC's situation makes me think of Over the Garden Wall though I don't think they have many things in common. One of the characters is named Wirt, though.


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

What was it
Cursed gnome?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> YLWC's situation makes me think of Over the Garden Wall though I don't think they have many things in common. One of the characters is named Wirt, though.


Hmm....
Hmmmmm
Wait, that was all a dream, I think.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm....
> Hmmmmm
> Wait, that was all a dream, I think.


was it? I haven't seen it in a while..


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> was it? I haven't seen it in a while..


Well it ends with them waking up in a hospital


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Well it ends with them waking up in a hospital


ooooh ok


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> YLWC's situation makes me think of Over the Garden Wall though I don't think they have many things in common. One of the characters is named Wirt, though.


I haven’t watched it yet but I REALLY want to. I have based it somewhat off of it tho from what I’ve read about.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

I have a shirt of the frog playing piano


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

And premiering soon


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Evwirt itself was a coincidence that I kept in anyways


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

I wonder what happens if we photoshop cowboy hats on icons
I can’t right now though for myself  since I’m doing math...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

A masterpiece, it was.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Well, that was an experience.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


>


Amazing content


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


>


THE END THO


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

next video on the chopping block?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> next video on the chopping block?


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

Video should be nominated for an award


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


>


i refuse to have that thing on my computer


----------



## Antonio (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yes the beauty of the basement


indeed


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i refuse to have that thing on my computer


fine


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> fine


that too


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

this is amazing

	Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020

why not


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

Tiktok cringe should be turned into art
Let me look for one if possible


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

this








						suck your mum
					

No




					www.youtube.com
				




	Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020

WAIT WRONG LINK

	Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020





this


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Thiiiiis


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

Yes cat groove
Lets see my favorite villager become distorted

	Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020

What about Bob dancing to fortnite even though I don’t like fortnite


Spoiler


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

I just realized the inside of Bob's ears look like an onion


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

More like strawberry cat ears as well


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I just realized the inside of Bob's ears look like an onion


What does Bob think?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

so
about tbt anime
who do we cast for voices


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What does Bob think?
> View attachment 302601


Bob is an ogre


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

I wish y’all could try Evwirt’s fruit tho. It’s really good. Wouldn’t want y’all cursed tho


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 13, 2020)

Hi again.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I wish y’all could try Evwirt’s fruit tho. It’s really good. Wouldn’t want y’all cursed tho


I'm already cursed...


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

Me being cursed into an inanimate object


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hi again.


Welcome back! You missed the premiere of the best movie franchise ever.


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

Should be nominated for an award for best video of 2020


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hi again.


Hai!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Welcome back! You missed the premiere of the best movie franchise ever.


Aw. I wonder what it was.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Aw. I wonder what it was.


They're on my YT if ya wanna see


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Aw. I wonder what it was.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> They're on my YT if ya wanna see


Show me peasant.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Show me peasant.





FrogslimeOfficial said:


>


there


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 13, 2020)

Oh,, I'll be watching those later.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh,, I'll be watching those later.


They're short and silent.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Back to the star of the show


Kurb said:


> so
> about tbt anime
> who do we cast for voices


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

Text to speech then voice pitching


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Text to speech then voice pitching


We're talking this seriously


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> They're short and silent.


I hate silence. Never mind.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I hate silence. Never mind.


Ae doesn't like sound


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I hate silence. Never mind.


pretend to be a commentator for the videos?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> We're talking this seriously


I'll voice my character! I can work on my loli voice

	Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> pretend to be a commentator for the videos?


No. I rather not.


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

My voice is bad someone take over my voice pls


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'll voice my character! I can work on my loli voice


Alright, Milky's voice is down,
anyway let's focus on scouting a soundtrack
I'll make a playlist
y'all add to it
I'll sort thru it
weed out any bad ones
and bam


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

_What is happen?_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _What is happen?_


soundtrack scouting


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Just get deer noises and sub Matty’s lines


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Just get deer noises and sub Matty’s lines


That could work


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Alright, Milky's voice is down,
> anyway let's focus on scouting a soundtrack
> I'll make a playlist
> y'all add to it
> ...


Can I add kpop and good anime bops?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Can I add kpop and good anime bops?


да, as long as they fit the movie theme


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Where's the playlist?


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

What theme is it
Going on link the script again btw


----------



## Antonio (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Antonio said:


>


I'm scared.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)

still no response  
wait what are we talking about


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 302610
> still no response
> wait what are we talking about


need me to find a code from someone?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

soundtrack for series
					

devil went down to georgia was never part of this




					www.youtube.com
				



Add as you please
(Ignore the first one i have to add a video to start a playlist)


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> need me to find a code from someone?


sure


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> sure


neat, I know who has some.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> neat, I know who has some.


ask for two


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

I'm probably going to regret this


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm probably going to regret this


Add whatever, it'll get pruned if it won't fit


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> neat, I know who has some.


If its possible may I please also have a code?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

pr


Kurb said:


> ask for two


probably seem really out of tune since i art bad but /shrug


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> If its possible may I please also have a code?


Yeah, I'll see what I can do. I can't generate any though so I have to ask someone


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

*starts adding stuff to the playlist for no reason*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Wow


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

YouTube statistics?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

I art somewhat but I’m more comfortable working on my own stuff


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 302611
> Wow


i subscribbl d


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I art somewhat but I’m more comfortable working on my own stuff


i art badly so Enx deserves the code more than i do


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Oh no why am I adding music


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

I swear everytime I check the toyhouse every Saturday on Twitter, its always taken...
I probably need it to store my oc’s


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Anyone else going to add music?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Anyone else going to add music?


I need to find some but I plan on adding stuff


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Anyone else going to add music?


Nope, just you as of right now!


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)

what's the minecraft command for keep inventory


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> soundtrack for series
> 
> 
> devil went down to georgia was never part of this
> ...






perhaps ill add some things


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> what's the minecraft command for keep inventory


Something like /keepinventorytrue


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Something like /keepinventorytrue


/gamerule keepInventory true


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

I don't know if I should add more


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't know if I should add more


DON'T JESUS


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> DON'T JESUS


Okay


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

I added stardust crusaders, use it for fight scenes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Aight I added a couple songs


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

half of these are just sploon


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

@Seastar found your channel


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

pruned the unnecesary stuff
you can add more if yall want now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Good thing I changed my channel. Almost added videos with my main.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Seastar found your channel


That's why I knew I would regret this


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

I just used my main because why not


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> That's why I knew I would regret this


nothing's there thou


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 13, 2020)

Aaanh


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> That's why I knew I would regret this


It's not that big of a deal, you don't have any videos anyway


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> nothing's there thou





ohare01 said:


> It's not that big of a deal, you don't have any videos anyway


Hahaha Youtube isn't the reason I'm nervous


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hahaha Youtube isn't the reason I'm nervous


Then why?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Then why?


I'd rather not say here


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'd rather not say here


Tell me in pm?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Tell me in pm?


me too


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> me too


That's up to her


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> me too


Uhhhh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Probably just her handle on other stuff


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 13, 2020)

*I have a song*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *I have a song*


Do share


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *I have a song*


add
also anyone here got Puyo Puyo Tetris


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Yea I’m not adding cuz I don’t want my real name or account out


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> add
> also anyone here got Puyo Puyo Tetris


I don't but I want it- hence why my pfp on there is what it is


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I don't but I want it- hence why my pfp on there is what it is


It's AWESOME


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> It's AWESOME


I knowww it's so cool
I hope I can get it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 13, 2020)

Kakagurui opening1 and 2 plz use


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

I've added some great songs


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Kakagurui opening1 and 2 plz use


add them then


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

How are we gonna do the voices tho fr


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

rip chunky


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> add them then


Howww


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> How are we gonna do the voices tho fr


idk outsource?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020



Milky star said:


> Howww


click on the playlist link i posted


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> add
> also anyone here got Puyo Puyo Tetris


I only have the demo


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I only have the demo


i think u can do online in the demo


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i think u can do online in the demo


Nah you can't


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

I can't even choose an account when starting up the demo


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

@FrogslimeOfficial when can I have that Tomodachi code I asked you for forever ago


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @FrogslimeOfficial when can I have that Tomodachi code I asked you for forever ago


Oh yeah! I still can't find my game pouch but I'm sure it's around here somewhere.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oh yeah! I still can't find my game pouch but I'm sure it's around here somewhere.


Alright lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Alright lol


b r o you're probably some sort of good luck charm because I just found it under my bed when looking for my pen


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> b r o you're probably some sort of good luck charm because I just found it under my bed when looking for my pen


_*wha-*
magic_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*wha-*
> magic_


magic :00


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Anyone else think it's weird Wisp has no idea he's a ghost?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

oh goodness my mii looks creepy why'd I make her like that
aaaand my photo storage is full gotta fix that


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Anyone else think it's weird Wisp has no idea he's a ghost?


I’m more annoyed that I stare him in the face for thirty seconds and then he freaks out when I say hi


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m more annoyed that I stare him in the face for thirty seconds and then he freaks out when I say hi


I'm having to go through that 3 times tonight...
Somebody decided to sleep literally all day


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm having to go through that 3 times tonight...
> Somebody decided to sleep literally all day


I just don’t bother with the dude anymore. If he wants to haunt the forest fine by me he’ll probably want to stay away from the darker reaches if he’s that afraid of a simple child


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 13, 2020)

guys i 
i think that
im 
idek where im going with that train of thought

	Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020

im
*Hungy*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> guys i
> i think that
> im
> idek where im going with that train of thought
> ...


I'm hungry too... Woomy is hungry...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2020)

heading to sleep soon
try to outsource some voice actors while I'm sleeping kthx


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

photos are uploading I'm gonna be sad if the QR code is blurry


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

I’m hungry...maybe I should go out to get more food...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

I'm trying to find the last wisp piece for the 3rd character aaaaaaa

	Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020

HOLD ON
Stop bothering with Wisp...
*I saw a shooting star.*

	Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020

I made 3 wishes
_Celeste isn't even here_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

hnnnn uPlOaD fIlE iS toO lArGe


----------



## Mick (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hnnnn uPlOaD fIlE iS toO lArGe



make it smol c:


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hnnnn uPlOaD fIlE iS toO lArGe


Upload it somewhere else


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hnnnn uPlOaD fIlE iS toO lArGe


Imgbb?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

DHASJDNFJ I GOT IT @ohare01 
If the QR code is blurry I'm gonna sigh in exasperation and do it again

	Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020

I didn't need to add the extra info but I felt it was needed


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> DHASJDNFJ I GOT IT @ohare01
> If the QR code is blurry I'm gonna sigh in exasperation and do it again
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020
> ...


It workeddd tysm!!


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 13, 2020)

guys i 
guys I finished it


Spoiler:  Ezra as Billie Eilish











https://imgur.com/WC6eHw7


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

I just had to share this pic with y’all I had another kitchen fire but I got the camp up too and I thought it would be fitting.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Dom is describing me.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Dom is describing me.
> 
> View attachment 302622


dom is me
*panics anyway*

	Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020

GuyssssssssssssS
*IM ****IN BORED*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Hungry woomy hungry woomy hungry woomy
What should I eat?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hungry woomy hungry woomy hungry woomy
> What should I eat?


Grilled cheese?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Grilled cheese?


.....I don't know how to make it.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

I’d eat fruit or something


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .....I don't know how to make it.


- butter bread
- put pan on stove at medium heat
-put bread on pan
-put cheese on bread
-butter and place other side
-cook side until crisp/as desired
-flip grilled cheese
-cook until finished
-put on plate


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> - butter bread
> - put pan on stove at medium heat
> -put bread on pan
> -put cheese on bread
> ...


.............Hmm.
But I'm afraid of the stove


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .............Hmm.
> But I'm afraid of the stove


same


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .............Hmm.
> But I'm afraid of the stove


rip


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Gotta metric ton of mush stuff cuz Evwirt is overgrown with fungus


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

AGH now I'm craving grilled cheese


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> AGH now I'm craving grilled cheese


im so sorry lol

	Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020

How bout I telepathically cook a grilled cheese for u hows that


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> im so sorry lol
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020
> 
> How bout I telepathically cook a grilled cheese for u hows that


Telepathically cook one for me


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Telepathically cook one for me


ok
**manifests grilled cheese to evwirt**
hope colby jack is fine


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> ok
> **manifests grilled cheese to evwirt**
> hope colby jack is fine


*Y E S H *I love Colby jack


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 13, 2020)

its the best cheese


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

My biggest personality trait is Fall Guys Yellow Team


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> its the best cheese


your usertitle reminds me... why do they say "ranks of the deaD"? is there a death leaderboard? is there a death speedrun? is the grim reaper admin? does he ban people if they cheat death?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Okay, I made something dumb in the microwave and I'm back.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> My biggest personality trait is Fall Guys Yellow Team


idfk what the **** youre talking about but u do u girl


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> idfk what the **** youre talking about but u do u girl


Thanks, it's considered the worst team in Fall Guys


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay, I made something dumb in the microwave and I'm back.


*Micro-grilled cheese*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay, I made something dumb in the microwave and I'm back.


Anything from the microwave sounds good


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> your usertitle reminds me... why do they say "ranks of the deaD"? is there a death leaderboard? is there a death speedrun? is the grim reaper admin? does he ban people if they cheat death?


.......I may have cheated death



Lothitine said:


> *Micro-grilled cheese*


Nah, but close. It's a cheese taco.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .......I may have cheated death
> 
> 
> Nah, but close. It's a cheese taco.


U mean a cheese roll-up??


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .......I may have cheated death
> 
> 
> Nah, but close. It's a cheese taco.


i guess you got banned from the death speedrun


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> U mean a cheese roll-up??


Uh... I took two tortillas, sandwiched shredded cheese in-between them, then put it in the microwave.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh... I took two tortillas, sandwiched shredded cheese in-between them, then put it in the microwave.


Quesadillas! They’re better stove-cooked but I won’t fault ya on that


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh... I took two tortillas, sandwiched shredded cheese in-between them, then put it in the microwave.


Oh
A better way to do it is to put the cheese in one and roll it up (hence the name)


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Oh
> A better way to do it is to put the cheese in one and roll it up (hence the name)


I've done that before


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

This internet is acting up
Also I return


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> This internet is acting up
> Also I return


We’re talking about delicious food


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> We’re talking about delicious food


...And I'm trying to pretend I am not still slightly hungry


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

I see grilled cheese

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020

I have to memorize three things for later =/
School related....


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Is English fairy tales REALLY trying to make a serial numbers filed off version of stinkin IN THE HALL OF THE MOUNTAIN KING


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Doppio loves frogs AND has a purple turtleneck 
imma simp


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Doppio loves frogs AND has a purple turtleneck
> imma simp


Are you trying to attract Milky to the thread?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Doppio loves frogs AND has a purple turtleneck
> imma simp


@Milky star


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

@FrogslimeOfficial You still haven’t answered my question how do you have human limbs if your mom was a polar bear


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Idk

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020

Idk


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Are you trying to attract Milky to the thread?


Not on purpose
She watches too much anime for me to keep track of  

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> @FrogslimeOfficial You still haven’t answered my question how do you have human limbs if your mom was a polar bear


My mom must've been carrying the human gene


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

I don't even watch jojo but I've fallen for Jotaro anyway


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Not on purpose
> She watches too much anime for me to keep track of


I'm pretty sure that used to be her avatar, though


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Hmm...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm pretty sure that used to be her avatar, though


Oh I can't remember everyone's avatars lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Not on purpose
> She watches too much anime for me to keep track of
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020
> ...


I-uh-urgh...you’ll probably mention that I technically have deer DNA now...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I-uh-urgh...you’ll probably mention that I technically have deer DNA now...


Oh dear...
Well I have squid and octopus DNA soooo


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I don't even watch jojo but I've fallen for Jotaro anyway


I found a way for you to watch every episode:


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Milky star


Thank you for summoning me.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Thank you for summoning me.


Hello Milky how are you doin on this fine time of day


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I found a way for you to watch every episode:


_amazing_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Doppio loves frogs AND has a purple turtleneck
> imma simp


Loves frogs AND looks good in a crop top purple turtle neck. He's baby

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hello Milky how are you doin on this fine time of day


I'm boiling eggs. I'm tired but don't want to sleep darling. So fine to say the least.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

lmao he a weird looking baby


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

What... What is happening?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What... What is happening?


Doppio more like dopey-o


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What... What is happening?


Kinda eerie forest night stuff


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 302635
> lmao he a weird looking baby


 I'm ded


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Doppio more like dopey-o


wait I meant to reply to myself whoops


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

I couldn't stop laughing at the picture for a bit


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

LMAO HIS NAME IS VINEGAR DOPPIO


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Milky will be angy

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> LMAO HIS NAME IS VINEGAR DOPPIO


I SAW LOL


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Vinegar...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 302635
> lmao he a weird looking baby


He's beautiful and was born in prison cut him some slack.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> He's beautiful and was born in prison cut him some slack.


_sounds like another character I know _

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020

Anyways haha baby Dopeyo


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

Doppio is an amazing human being who deserves love. Plus he made schizoprenia cool


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _sounds like another character I know _
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020
> 
> ...


_he's so dopey_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Doppio is an amazing human being who deserves love. Plus he made schizoprenia cool


not gonna stop me from baby dopeyo


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

What am I looking at?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Lmfao

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



Seastar said:


> What am I looking at?


Dopey baby


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

I will go off for now...
I have to memorize a lot of stuff for school....


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

Bully all you want at least he's not falling behind in 8th grade >:3


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

I'm out of baby Dopeyo  

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



Milky star said:


> Bully all you want at least he's not falling behind in 8th grade >:3


oi I haven't even started yet


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm out of baby Dopeyo
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020
> 
> ...


Oi i'm calling you out for bullying my son


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm out of baby Dopeyo
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020
> 
> ...


Rip


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

vinegar?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oi i'm calling you out for bullying my son


Oi I can bully him if I like him because that's totally how it works


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oi I can bully him if I like him because that's totally how it works


oi He looks good a purple sweater and you don't


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> oi He looks good a purple sweater and you don't


*cries*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Yea it’s kinda _really_ creepy out right now


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *cries*


_it's not true you probably do_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

```
<body>
    <h1>lol i just learned basic html i think</h1>
        <p>am i becoming krub</p>
</body>
```


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _it's not true you probably do_


shush Jotaro stan


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _it's not true you probably do_


_thanks but I don't own any purple sweaters so we may never know_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> shush Jotaro stan


Shut Yumeko stan


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Shut Yumeko stan


yumeko simp**


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

*Doppio is best boy and has a mega bad*** persona and you don't he's cute and ur not and he skipped school and passed it and ur falling behind*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> yumeko simp**


You can be a stan and a simp of something
coughcoughmewithjotarocoughcough


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Doppio is best boy and has a mega bad*** persona and you don't he's cute and ur not and he skipped school and passed it and ur falling behind*


bro you didn't have to call me out like that


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Doppio is best boy and has a mega bad*** persona and you don't he's cute and ur not and he skipped school and passed it and ur falling behind*


no


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

btw @ohare01 what kind of code are you gonna have to learn


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> btw @ohare01 what kind of code are you gonna have to learn


I'm doing basic html on codecademy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Doppio is best boy and has a mega bad*** persona and you don't he's cute and ur not and he skipped school and passed it and ur falling behind*


dopeyo used an ice cream as a phone


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea it’s kinda _really_ creepy out right now


Are you okay?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm doing basic html on codecademy


cool
i was going to try to learn C# but that looks too hard


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> dopeyo used an ice cream as a phone


Exactly
Jotaro is superior, don't you agree


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Are you okay?


I think so. Imma stay in the tent tho and keep the fire on


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Exactly
> Jotaro is superior, don't you agree


what does jotaro use as a phone


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> cool
> i was going to try to learn C# but that looks too hard


if you hover over your sig photo it says




how'd you do it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Shut Yumeko stan


At least yumeko is cuuuuute


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> dopeyo used an ice cream as a phone


Shhhh he's schizoprenic


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> if you hover over your sig photo it says
> View attachment 302642
> how'd you do it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> what does jotaro use as a phone


phone


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I think so. Imma stay in the tent tho and keep the fire on


That's probably a good idea


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> At least yumeko is cuuuuute
> 
> Shhhh he's schizoprenic


_Jotaro is cuter_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> phone


ok


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _Jotaro is cuter_


N o

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



ohare01 said:


> phone


lAmE


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 302643


OH


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> N o
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020
> 
> ...


1. yes
2. no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Okay I added alt text


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Tfw you're on a phone so alt text won't work


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Tfw you're on a phone so alt text won't work


Does holding the picture down work?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Tfw you're on a phone so alt text won't work


tfw you don't know what alt text is


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> tfw you don't know what alt text is


hold your mouse over all of my photos and gifs


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

i dont anime but rantaro pretty cute ngl


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Okay I added alt text


Amazing you had enough gifs for that


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Does holding the picture down work?


Nope


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hold your mouse over all of my photos and gifs


How dare you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Amazing you had enough gifs for that


Yeah I was also surprised


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> How dare you


What is it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Nope


oh :[


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hold your mouse over all of my photos and gifs


Gonna give you gonna let you


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What is it


I got rickrolled


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Gonna give you gonna let you


It's like a puzzle put the pieces together


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Gonna give you gonna let you


You missed some of it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 302646
> i dont anime but rantaro pretty cute ngl


I mean that's pretty close


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

I’m on mobile so I can’t even see what y’all are talking about


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It's like a puzzle put the pieces together


I'm lazy.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

Who wants to see adorable Kiki?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm lazy.


hndsnf fine


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

New argument why Doppio is superior human. Doppio is a mafia boss has been since his teenage years. Jotaro is not a boss therefore technically Doppio is superior to Jotaro plus his Persona Diavolo has a cool name. It means devil in Italian. :3 Doppio also makes pink male hair cool :c and saves children from getting run over,,


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Dang it now I REALLY wanna watch Over the Garden Wall


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Dang it now I REALLY wanna watch Over the Garden Wall


is that anime


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> is that anime


No but it's still really good


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> is that anime


No it’s western animation but it’s VERY relevant to my thread


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> No but it's still really good


I only speak anime and korean drama


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> New argument why Doppio is superior human. Doppio is a mafia boss has been since his teenage years. Jotaro is not a boss therefore technically Doppio is superior to Jotaro plus his Persona Diavolo has a cool name. It means devil in Italian. :3 Doppio also makes pink male hair cool :c and saves children from getting run over,,


okay yeah Doppio is cool but his name is Vinegar lmao


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I only speak anime and korean drama


>.>
Fiiiiiine.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> okay yeah Doppio is cool but his name is Vinegar lmao


There's a reason why I just gotta look it up again but yes Doppio cool.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



Seastar said:


> >.>
> Fiiiiiine.


However I'll look into said thing. If I can watch Cars 6 times then I can a new show.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

why do anime people either take small little bites or shove the entire thing into their gosh darn throat


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

I don’t really know much anime beyond studio ghibli...


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> There's a reason why I just gotta look it up again but yes Doppio cool.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020
> 
> ...


Cars is the best anime


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Cars is the best anime


Bold thing to say when Cory in the House exists


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

wild child I found a thing for you


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Bold thing to say when Cory in the House exists


You're right, I definitely forgot about Cory in the House


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Cars is the best anime


LightingMcqueen is true queen  (Cars is my favourite movie. **** disney princess I want Cars)


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> why do anime people either take small little bites or shove the entire thing into their gosh darn throat


I'm the first one


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wild child I found a thing for you
> View attachment 302656


Mood-I can put experience being a murder deer on my resume


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> why do anime people either take small little bites or shove the entire thing into their gosh darn throat


Kirby had an anime and Kirby is that second one


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Also mood


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

oh wait did you mean people in the actual anime  or weebs


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> oh wait did you mean people in the actual anime  or weebs


I think both works


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I think both works


wowie


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm the first one


Unfortunately I'm a unclassy pig so I take bites but in a cute manor so I can get away with such behaviour.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Unfortunately I'm a unclassy pig so I take bites but in a cute manor so I can get away with such behaviour.


_I thought she meant something else wkwbwgwiwn
im actually the second one_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I thought she meant something else wkwbwgwiwn
> im actually the second one_


What were you thinking


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What were you thinking


maybe Jotaro takes small bites idk


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

IDK about y’all but I can eat a whole roast bass in one bite


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

I am just passing by
Will go afk again...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What were you thinking


I thought she meant weebs either just getting a little into anime and only watching a tiny bit or just getting completely into it and it taking over their lives lmao


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I thought she meant weebs either just getting a little into anime and only watching a tiny bit or just getting completely into it and it taking over their lives lmao


Aaaah...well now y’all know that I can eat a whole bass when I’m hungry


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I thought she meant weebs either just getting a little into anime and only watching a tiny bit or just getting completely into it and it taking over their lives lmao


I'm somehow in between the two


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

So..I eat food like a little child. Big messy bites. Oh and apple sauce yeah that gets all over my face. Luckily my ex treated me like a baby and cleaned off my face.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020

Though sometimes if I need to or don't like the food I take small dainty bites.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

What a wonderful night this is...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What a wonderful night this is...


Eeeheheheheh...yea...*wonderful*...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What a wonderful night this is...


Yes :3


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Eeeheheheheh...yea...*wonderful*...


Oh, whoops. I was thinking about my meteor shower.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

im actually super happy right now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh, whoops. I was thinking about my meteor shower.


I had an Aurora...it was nice until the chills came. Now I’m holed up in my tent...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> im actually super happy right now


y


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> y


Josuke being sweet again- ;w;


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

I was happy yesterday, but now I'm just boooored.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> im actually super happy right now


Neat!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Josuke being sweet again- ;w;


OH YES


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> OH YES


_shut havaguabwvw_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

I was fed L I E S today


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I was fed L I E S today


Wdym-


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

....How do you undo a curse?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Wdym-


Someone said the girl in Hey There Delilah got a restraining order on the singer but unfortunately it's not true


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....How do you undo a curse?


THATS WHAT I WANT TO KNOW


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> THATS WHAT I WANT TO KNOW


Oh... uh.... right.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh... uh.... right.


If I knew the answer I’d take up Vris’ demands to be in a warm bed with hot chocolate


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> If I knew the answer I’d take up Vris’ demands to be in a warm bed with hot chocolate


I just want to know.... why I can't change species at will anymore...
I have to get splatted for that now and it's not fun...
And now one of us always feels trapped...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I just want to know.... why I can't change species at will anymore...
> I have to get splatted for that now and it's not fun...
> And now one of us always feels trapped...


Didn't the scientist do something to you?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....How do you undo a curse?











						How to Reverse a Curse
					

You might suspect you're cursed if you've been having nightmares, seeing omens, and dealing with illness or bad luck. Feeling cursed can be scary, but you may be able to protect yourself. Taking a salt bath or smudging yourself may cleanse...




					www.wikihow.com
				



like this


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Welp...I guess it’s time for bed! Hopefully the chills will go away tonight...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> How to Reverse a Curse
> 
> 
> You might suspect you're cursed if you've been having nightmares, seeing omens, and dealing with illness or bad luck. Feeling cursed can be scary, but you may be able to protect yourself. Taking a salt bath or smudging yourself may cleanse...
> ...


the what


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> the what


what? she asked how to undo a curse, so I told her


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> what? she asked how to undo a curse, so I told her


I-
_wikihow strikes again_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Didn't the scientist do something to you?


Hmm... You're right...
..........But I remember testing if I could still switch...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm... You're right...
> ..........But I remember testing if I could still switch...


Yeah and didnt you like faint or something


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yeah and didnt you like faint or something


.......Maybe.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Do science experiments count as a curse?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

this image will be stuck in my brain forever


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Do science experiments count as a curse?


........Not really.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Do science experiments count as a curse?


Depends on what illicit manners the scientist is using


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 302661this image will be stuck in my brain forever


_?????_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Depends on what illicit manners the scientist is using


I don't know, they probably just messed with two puddles of ink-
That sounds weirder now that I say it out loud...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

I asked the UW what I’d have to do to break my curse and she answered with the same energy as the boy in this video


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I asked the UW what I’d have to do to break my curse and she answered with the same energy as the boy in this video


iconic


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> iconic


Yes but it doesn’t help my situation. I must be off to bed now.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I asked the UW what I’d have to do to break my curse and she answered with the same energy as the boy in this video


Oh dear...


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

I have added alt text in my signature pictures


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I have added alt text in my signature pictures


I'm not seeing it...


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

I think I forgot to save it =/
Its not showing...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

I wonder how long I will stay up this time...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Ima sleep goodnight

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020

Wait first I put some alt text on my sig lmk if you can see it
Now gn


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ima sleep goodnight
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020
> 
> ...


I can see it. Good night!


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Will check I'm on mobile right now and also gn to you

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020

I got to see the alt text


----------



## Pinkshade (Aug 14, 2020)

*THIS JUST IN:*
*PINKSHADE NOT DEAD*

*WHAT A TWIST*


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *THIS JUST IN:*
> *PINKSHADE NOT DEAD*
> 
> *WHAT A TWIST*



:O biggest plot twist of the century folks, you heard it here first.

I just came back to say that, lol


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

Spoiler: weird dream I had



I just had a dream where i sacrificed myself to satan with a friend of mine and she just said ‘damn im sorry for cutting u in half lol anyways we still chill right?’ and i rlly dont know how to feel
also had ptsd in my dream after that
DIDNT KNOW I COULD HAVE PANIC ATTACKS IN DREAMS THATS NOT GREAT


anyways i can’t sleep now lol it’s 5:30 AM


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2020)

afternoon peeps


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> afternoon peeps


morn to u too


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> morn to u too


morn

also too hyped for tonight reeeeee


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> morn
> 
> also too hyped for tonight reeeeee


whats tonight for you
today’s a talking points early look so i know it isn’t that


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> whats tonight for you
> today’s a talking points early look so i know it isn’t that


the cinematheque finally opened earlier this week and i got a ticket for Funeral parade of roses. Didn't expect too since the ticket site is broke AF and they only let 50 people in each screening.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

Hello... I don't know exactly why I'm here...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hello... I don't know exactly why I'm here...


morning


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Hello


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2020)

henlo guys

also one of the book stores here are going to take in a lot of AC plushies to the store soon and bruh they are selling a kappn one soon TURTS

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020

they are also having a KK Slider ones but yeah i think i will get kapp'n if i can bc they are like 30-40 bucks each depending on size so eeeee


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> henlo guys
> 
> also one of the book stores here are going to take in a lot of AC plushies to the store soon and bruh they are selling a kappn one soon TURTS
> 
> ...


g r a b


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> g r a b


y e s n e e d t u r t s


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

I probably won't be here for much longer...
I actually didn't sleep


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I probably won't be here for much longer...
> I actually didn't sleep


I'm heading to bed earlier nowadays


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I'm heading to bed earlier nowadays


Hmm...
Well, my sleeping schedule might take a week or so to get back to normal...
I don't know...


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

I've slept early for a while so I can get on early in my time.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2020)

Lol, had this funny situation with a kid and her mom on the train:

kid been staring at me..
mom: look she has the rainbow hair you want (fyi it's pastel pink/fuchsia these days so I should spruce it up)
kid: yesss the same hair as my friend olof, sugar something hair

like .. xD you can say to me you think its nice haha


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Lol, had this funny situation with a kid and her mom on the train:
> 
> kid been staring at me..
> mom: look she has the rainbow hair you want (fyi it's pastel pink/fuchsia these days so I should spruce it up)
> ...


legit thought that'd turn into an r/entitledparents story


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> legit thought that'd turn into an r/entitledparents story


hahha nah they weren't rude or stuff it was just weird overhearing them cause people usually don't give a **** about me lol


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> hahha nah they weren't rude or stuff it was just weird overhearing them cause people usually don't give a **** about me lol


being recognised is rare for you innit


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> being recognised is rare for you innit


depends ig i mean i do dress/dye colorfully but yah that kid was a bit creepy like who the heck under 70 years is named olof/olaf ..? i guess old male/female names are popular again...also she could have said like nice hair my daughter wants it too lol


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> depends ig i mean i do dress/dye colorfully but yah that kid was a bit creepy like who the heck under 70 years is named olof/olaf ..? i guess old male/female names are popular again...also she could have said like nice hair my daughter wants it too lol


ig frozen fans? idk
anyways i just got brown hair and brown eyes so no one really calls me out on it


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ig frozen fans? idk
> anyways i just got brown hair and brown eyes so no one really calls me out on it


ya he is named olof in the swedish version so.

i have gotten positive comments about my clothing from old people so that is nice, but there is something creepy about kids and they being like overly direct and their parents not telling them to stfu lol. 

yeah when not dye mine is light brown and my eyes are grey so


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293577991205748736I'll get this dodo code for yall

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



sheilaa said:


> ya he is named olof in the swedish version so.
> 
> i have gotten positive comments about my clothing from old people so that is nice, but there is something creepy about kids and they being like overly direct and their parents not telling them to stfu lol.
> 
> yeah when not dye mine is light brown and my eyes are grey so


ya getting compliments from old people can be a lil creepy


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

I think Sherb broke upon seeing my custom design hat...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I think Sherb broke upon seeing my custom design hat...
> 
> View attachment 302730
> View attachment 302731


Nintendo is it not hard to assign a single string


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293577991205748736I'll get this dodo code for yall
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020
> 
> ...


it depends, if it's nice ladies who appreciates colourful clothes it's aight but yeah old men doing it bc im lookin hippie no thanks lol


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

what


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 302735
> what


_*I don't even want to know lol*_


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

What even is that


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294247720400625664PHENOMENAL


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 302735
> what


old ppl u know bladder problems

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



Clockwise said:


> What even is that


i went thru all ur spoilers im awesome


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> old ppl u know bladder problems
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020
> 
> ...


w ha. tt t t t


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> w ha. tt t t t


problem keeping it in or gall bladder issues. or kidney/urine stones idk


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Maybe I should change my signature...
But which..
Also brought this back for now...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

I should probably get some sleep now...
Before I end up in my kitchen instead since I'm also hungry.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I should probably get some sleep now...
> Before I end up in my kitchen instead since I'm also hungry.


collapsing on the kitchen floor innit


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Going to do a meme
Which villager is more likely to throw a dart at a map


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Going to do a meme
> Which villager is more likely to throw a dart at a map


Bulls?(eye)


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Hmm...
Thinking of Punchy though...
Idk why


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

hm


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> hm


mornin


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Trying to make a villager meme from the "what brought you to Florida" book...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Mornin’


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Hello
Trying to find a villager that would throw darts...
For a meme

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020

Idk..
Just finished one, it was the Kennedy space center one
I made once since I was bored, idk when to post it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

greenland


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Jackbox?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 302748
> greenland


Did you know that approximately one third of Greenland is a national park?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Did you know that approximately one third of Greenland is a national park?


no way
anyways, have you guys seen the Hellmanns turnip thing?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Yup, I’ve seen it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yup, I’ve seen it


ya, saw it trendin on twitter
anyways





why did NL take years to hit 12m while NH did it in 12 days
This is why i hate fake fans


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Got a campsite visitor...if it’s not a deer it’s a no-go


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Possibly called bandwagon or trend.
I also have to go soon or now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

She’s an anteater


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ya, saw it trendin on twitter
> anyways
> View attachment 302752View attachment 302753
> why did NL take years to hit 12m while NH did it in 12 days
> This is why i hate fake fans


I suppose it's a bigger thang now than 7-8 years ago. But yeah I kinda hate it too. It's like Switch made it generally okay to like Ninty.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294268308318031872can we also talk about this
a: no picture proof of turnip
b: why kpop fancam
if there's an AC bandwagon the Kpop fandom is just tailgating it


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294268308318031872can we also talk about this
> a: no picture proof of turnip
> b: why kpop fancam
> if there's an AC bandwagon the Kpop fandom is just tailgating it


yeah basically tailgate clickbait ****


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Urgh...the game put a rock RIGHT where I want to put a ramp


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Urgh...the game put a rock RIGHT where I want to put a ramp


i bestow upon you fruit and a shovel


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Well I gtg now


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i bestow upon you fruit and a shovel


your sig is oddly satisfying


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> your sig is oddly satisfying


Pikachu chair


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Pikachu chair


pikachair


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> pikachair


never say that again


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *THIS JUST IN:*
> *PINKSHADE NOT DEAD*
> 
> *WHAT A TWIST*


how


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> how


good morning we are talking about kpop fandom tailgating the AC fandom


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> how


By committing breath air


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Spoiler: weird dream I had
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually surprised that no one mentioned this.
but now this dream is immortalized in text


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

I haven’t written down my dreams


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I haven’t written down my dreams


i generally don’t but this one was so bizarre that i felt like i had to tell someone


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> never say that again


*PIKACHAIR*


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

Anyways how are yall today


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Anyways how are yall today


I’m frustrated with my museum setup but I think I can make it work


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> good morning we are talking about kpop fandom tailgating the AC fandom


leave blackpink alone


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

I NEED TO COVER MY LAND IN WEEDS


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I NEED TO COVER MY LAND IN WEEDS


*isabelle is screaming in the background*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *isabelle is screaming in the background*


Let her scream. Evwirt is not a pretty manicured land.


----------



## Mick (Aug 14, 2020)

If anything the screams add to the atmosphere


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Mick said:


> If anything the screams add to the atmosphere


I was hearing screaming last night...I barely got any sleep cuz of the chills


----------



## Mick (Aug 14, 2020)

Ah, I was hearing thunderstorms last night. It was loud. I barely slept. (And then I started drawing so it's also kind of on me.)


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *THIS JUST IN:*
> *PINKSHADE NOT DEAD*
> 
> *WHAT A TWIST*


Pink :00

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



Enxssi said:


> ```
> <body>
> <h1>lol i just learned basic html i think</h1>
> <p>am i becoming krub</p>
> ...


@Kurb


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> leave blackpink alone


not the entire fandom just a very specific part of it


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> not the entire fandom just a very specific part of it


Twit 
ter


----------



## Mick (Aug 14, 2020)

Look at @Enxssi becoming a real programmer!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

I don’t have a Twitter account but I lurk. It’s amazing how nuclear Pokémon fans are there.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t have a Twitter account but I lurk. It’s amazing how nuclear Pokémon fans are there.


There are so many nuclear people on twitter. I think there was something going on telling everybody to stop calling  women ‘females’.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

i’ve been playing among us


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

hello


----------



## Mick (Aug 14, 2020)

To be honest Twitter gets upset about _everything_ so I'm not surprised at all. It's what you get when you make a platform specifically for people to dump their opinions I guess, it brings out the dumbest part of people


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

twitter isn’t all that bad I guess, pretty sure they got a problematic app shut down just by telling them to stan loona


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

twitter is an echo chamber

nothing more, nothing less


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

I need to grab stuff from Arctin for Evwirt


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

pikachair


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

Yumeko.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

I assume she lives in lv


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

Nope- Japan.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I was hearing screaming last night...I barely got any sleep cuz of the chills


you what


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> you what


Oh yea y’all weren’t up that late last night I had an aurora over Evwirt and it was nice until the chills came and I spent all night holed up in my tent. Just normal Evwirt stuff


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh yea y’all weren’t up that late last night I had an aurora over Evwirt and it was nice until the chills came and I spent all night holed up in my tent. Just normal Evwirt stuff


oh ok


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> oh ok


Don’t go camping in Evwirt


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

Oh.


----------



## Mick (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Don’t go camping in Evwirt



Tom and Isabelle must dislike you for scaring off all the potential travelers o: Weren't they trying to make a visitor center happen?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

why do I keep having dreams about this forum


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> why do I keep having dreams about this forum


I thought I was just me. ._.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> why do I keep having dreams about this forum


I thought it was just me. ._.


----------



## Mick (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> why do I keep having dreams about this forum



Maybe it's the 1000 posts you make on an average month


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

seastar snapped and killed everyone, but like, it wasn't her characters, it was her irl.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> seastar snapped and killed everyone, but like, it wasn't her characters, it was her irl.


how tf you know what she looks like irl?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Mick said:


> Tom and Isabelle must dislike you for scaring off all the potential travelers o: Weren't they trying to make a visitor center happen?


They are. I think they’re either insane or these two aren’t the real deal here...



Spoiler






Seastar said:


> What... What is happening?





Your Local Wild Child said:


> Kinda eerie forest night stuff





Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea it’s kinda _really_ creepy out right now





Seastar said:


> Are you okay?





Your Local Wild Child said:


> I think so. Imma stay in the tent tho and keep the fire on





Seastar said:


> That's probably a good idea





Seastar said:


> What a wonderful night this is...





Your Local Wild Child said:


> Eeeheheheheh...yea...*wonderful*...





Seastar said:


> Oh, whoops. I was thinking about my meteor shower.





Your Local Wild Child said:


> I had an Aurora...it was nice until the chills came. Now I’m holed up in my tent...





Your Local Wild Child said:


> Welp...I guess it’s time for bed! Hopefully the chills will go away tonight...





For those interested


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> how tf you know what she looks like irl?


I don't, that's the thing. The brain can't make up faces so it must've replaced her supposed face with one I've seen out in public.


----------



## Mick (Aug 14, 2020)

Ooh, so like, Basement Hunger Games: Dream Edition


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> seastar snapped and killed everyone, but like, it wasn't her characters, it was her irl.


I kinda want to see this.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

You wanna 


Milky star said:


> I kinda want to see this.


see people get killed?
 I'm sure there's a website out there for that


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Good morning why did I wake up with 20 notifs


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Good morning why did I wake up with 20 notifs


Clockwise?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Clockwise?


No it's just a ton of random crap lmao


----------



## Mick (Aug 14, 2020)

Why do we even get hungry, I just want to draw right now but nooo it has been several hours since I ate and that is apparently a problem


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Mick said:


> Why do we even get hungry, I just want to draw right now but nooo it has been several hours since I ate and that is apparently a problem


I probably need to go eat something but I’m busy trying to set up my mush stuff


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

Mick said:


> Why do we even get hungry, I just want to draw right now but nooo it has been several hours since I ate and that is apparently a problem


That is a problem.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Now that I think about it I only had a tortilla yesterday


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Now that I think about it I only had a tortilla yesterday


what


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Now that I think about it I only had a tortilla yesterday


I mean I’ve done that before but yeah you should probably get some food


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> what


yeah it was the tortilla you wanted me to ship to you


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yeah it was the tortilla you wanted me to ship to you


Speaking of shipments when should the Elsa crayon get to Evwirt


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yeah it was the tortilla you wanted me to ship to you


_eat real food pls_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Speaking of shipments when should the Elsa crayon get to Evwirt


oh yeah about that
I think it fell down the vent


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

I'm finding it rather difficult to find a signature shop that doesn't slap ac characters all over it.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh yeah about that
> I think it fell down the vent


Oh...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh...


But, I mean, you're local everywhere, so you might be down my vent.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> But, I mean, you're local everywhere, so you might be down my vent.


he’s the new pennywise


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yeah it was the tortilla you wanted me to ship to you


you had
one
tortilla
_one
torilla
not a taco
a
*torilla
jesus christ eat a food*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> But, I mean, you're local everywhere, so you might be down my vent.


AND air vents are potential portals to Evwirt alongside couch edges and the space between car seats


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm finding it rather difficult to find a signature shop that doesn't slap ac characters all over it.


@ali.di.magix does some where you don't have to add villagers


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> he’s the new pennywise


Once again I don’t eat people


----------



## Mick (Aug 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> That is a problem.



Yes, mostly because I need to take a break now


----------



## Pinkshade (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Now that I think about it I only had a tortilla yesterday


Bro me too what a coincidence :000


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

man i want some bread


----------



## Pinkshade (Aug 14, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> man i want some bread





Pinkshade said:


> Bro me too what a coincidence :000


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @ali.di.magix does some where you don't have to add villagers


Oh yes I'll look into this!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Bro me too what a coincidence :000


You two *you need to eat real food*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Bro me too what a coincidence :000


Hai! We were talking about food and how bizarre Evwirt is


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

Hello ur not dead


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you had
> one
> tortilla
> _one
> ...


I would've added sour cream and cheese but we were out of sour cream and I didn't want to shred cheese


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 14, 2020)

hi


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> You two *you need to eat real food*


Eh

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I would've added sour cream and cheese but we were out of sour cream and I didn't want to shred cheese


Ew.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Eh


_*real food*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> hi


Ello again!


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> man i want some bread


me too


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

You clowns made me buy salad.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You clowns made me buy salad.


chewable water**


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

idk what to eat


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> idk what to eat


make a sandwitch


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> chewable water**


Amazing


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> make a sandwitch


hmmm too much work
I'll go grab a tortilla


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> chewable water**


I’d like some chewable water right about now


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hmmm too much work
> I'll go grab a tortilla


_*no*_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hmmm too much work
> I'll go grab a tortilla


_*FROG*_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

okay change of plans I got an oreo and sparkling fruit water


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> okay change of plans I got an oreo and sparkling fruit water


*thats worse*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *thats worse*


the oreo was gonna be a treat for finishing my tortilla but I don't really want a tortilla


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

I’m making a grilled cheese and lemonade IRL


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> okay change of plans I got an oreo and sparkling fruit water


That's still-


----------



## Mick (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> okay change of plans I got an oreo and sparkling fruit water



Sounds good to me!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 302774
> me


@Vrisnem


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m making a grilled cheese and lemonade IRL


thank you for making something to eat and not just drinking fizzy water and a cookie


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> thank you for making something to eat and not just drinking fizzy water and a cookie


why would I drink a cookie


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

I'm eating toast


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m making a grilled cheese and lemonade IRL


Gross.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> @Vrisnem


he also knows i was born a memer


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Gross.


no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Gross.


Why? It’s good with brick cheese


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no


Yes.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Why? It’s good with brick cheese


I hate grill cheese.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Okay change of plans I might be getting a blueberry scone


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Okay change of plans I might be getting a blueberry scone


yum


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Okay change of plans I might be getting a blueberry scone


I never had one


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I never had one


okay change of plans abri gives me her gumbo and I giver her my scone


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> okay change of plans abri gives me her gumbo and I giver her my scone


Perfect I'll just somehow mail you our pot of gumbo


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

I want gumbo


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

man i legit just got ejected first round 
because i was running away from the body, even though i was miles away from where it happened


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> man i legit just got ejected first round
> because i was running away from the body, even though i was miles away from where it happened


why does your pickle have an arm


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> man i legit just got ejected first round
> because i was running away from the body, even though i was miles away from where it happened


what


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> why does your pickle have an arm


it’s from quiplash, it’s a cactus


ohare01 said:


> what


i’m playing Among Us


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

OH GOSH ENGLISH FAIRY TALES IS SOO MAGICAL


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 14, 2020)

Of course English fairy tales are magical, England doesn’t exist


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Of course English fairy tales are magical, England doesn’t exist






this is a dumb reference


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 302823
> this is a dumb reference


_*Why can i hear this image*_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 302823
> this is a dumb reference


what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what


_have you not seen Megamind?_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _have you not seen Megamind?_


uh

no


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 302829


_shutupwbqhqoanwcwwi_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 302823
> this is a dumb reference


he was a great villain though


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Why, Mother?


----------



## Mick (Aug 14, 2020)

Artsy dwellers please help, I seem to have misplaced my tablet pen

Do I draw with my finger now, or?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Mick said:


> Artsy dwellers please help, I seem to have misplaced my tablet pen
> 
> Do I draw with my finger now, or?


I lost one on the plane so if you go there you might find one


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 302851
> Why, Mother?


what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what


She texted me this last night idk very ominous


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> She texted me this last night idk very ominous


Also why are you revealing your last name online


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Also why are you revealing your last name online


uh
whoops


----------



## Mick (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I lost one on the plane so if you go there you might find one



Alright, time to go book some planes

Surely this will be less expensive than buying a new pen


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

Who wants to be in my shout outs


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> uh
> whoops


Rip


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Mick said:


> Alright, time to go book some planes
> 
> Surely this will be less expensive than buying a new pen


Give me an hour and I’ll find both wayward pens in Evwirt


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Rip


eh not like people will steal my identity


----------



## Mick (Aug 14, 2020)

I found the pen, it was in the kitchen. Must have brought it along when I went to make food but I have no idea why


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Mick said:


> I found the pen, it was in the kitchen. Must have brought it along when I went to make food but I have no idea why


must've used it as a utensil


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Mick said:


> I found the pen, it was in the kitchen. Must have brought it along when I went to make food but I have no idea why


Hey at least it didn’t go to Evwirt


----------



## Mick (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> must've used it as a utensil



It's useful for measuring the water level in your pans



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hey at least it didn’t go to Evwirt



I would have come to pick it up, no problem


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 14, 2020)

Mick said:


> I found the pen, it was in the kitchen. Must have brought it along when I went to make food but I have no idea why


Eh at least you did not try to eat it or something by mistake


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

guyssssssssss
what’s up


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

ayy


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ayy


hi


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hi


oi how're you


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

I want to draw more Rebels stuff so if someone sends me a pose reference I’ll draw smth


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

_SOMEONE NEEDS TO TWIN WITH ME WITH THIS GIFB


_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 14, 2020)

Oh to be a seal banana posing


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> _SOMEONE NEEDS TO TWIN WITH ME WITH THIS GIFBView attachment 302905_


If I had the gif icon thing I would lol those are cute


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I want to draw more Rebels stuff so if someone sends me a pose reference I’ll draw smth


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 302908


oh **** ok


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> If I had the gif icon thing I would lol those are cute


It's a beautiful anime called no.6 watch it


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> _SOMEONE NEEDS TO TWIN WITH ME WITH THIS GIFBView attachment 302905_


I don’t have the gif thing or I would


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Oh to be a seal banana posing


wha t


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

Okay hold on I'm making that gif a still image just so someone can twin with me


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> wha t


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Okay hold on I'm making that gif a still image just so someone can twin with me


I will :3


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I will :3


 Y esss


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Y’all might not remember this but seals are my favorite animals it’s just that deer get the forefront cus it’s a forest curse not a water curse


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all might not remember this but seals are my favorite animals it’s just that deer get the forefront cus it’s a forest curse not a water curse


damn you shouldve gotten cursed by a narwhal or smth


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> damn you shouldve gotten cursed by a narwhal or smth


I’m really far from the ocean anyways, so i only had the choice of a forest curse


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m really far from the ocean anyways, so i only had the choice of a forest curse


*Road trip, let’s get cursed together*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *Road trip, let’s get cursed together*


How about not plus I’m stuck with the forest curse for better or for worse


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I will :3






	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020

Oohhhhh my blob Shion is so pretty hold on I'mma be a Shion simp for a bit


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> View attachment 302918
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020
> 
> Oohhhhh my blob Shion is so pretty hold on I'mma be a Shion simp for a bit


Cool how’s it look?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> View attachment 302918
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020
> 
> Oohhhhh my blob Shion is so pretty hold on I'mma be a Shion simp for a bit


s h i o n
s i m p


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> wha t


yes


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Cool how’s it look?


*Perfection *


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Perfection *


I can see a thin black line on the side and it bothers me


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Cool how’s it look?


Best part is your custom title matches nezumi,,


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I can see a thin black line on the side and it bothers me


Now that you said that I see it too ahhhhh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I can see a thin black line on the side and it bothers me


I can't


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Btw I have alt text in my sig :3


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

This took me 5 minutes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> This took me 5 minutes View attachment 302922View attachment 302923


_amazing_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> This took me 5 minutes View attachment 302922View attachment 302923


YESH


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

I think I fixed that line


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _amazing_


Yes
This is the culmination of my YEARS of dedication and practice of art. Bob appetit.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

Aaah


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

I’d anyone else has memes they want me to draw as SWR send em


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2020)

henlo good evening


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> henlo good evening


hello there


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> henlo good evening


Hello!
It’s already late where you are?? It’s about 3:30 for me!


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 14, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> This took me 5 minutes View attachment 302922View attachment 302923


Idk who this is but knight bro is vibin


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hello there


General kenobi


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Hello!
> It’s already late where you are?? It’s about 3:30 for me!


yep 9.37 pm and im drunk


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> yep 9.37 pm and im drunk


Don't say that like it's good


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Idk who this is but knight bro is vibin


It’s sabine XD
It took me like 3 minutes


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> yep 9.37 pm and im drunk


Bad example for children


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> yep 9.37 pm and im drunk


Good for you!!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Good for you!!


NO


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> NO


YES


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Bad example for children


Even feral children? I’m a night dweller


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

U DRINK IF U WANT @sheilaa IM NOT STOPPINGN U


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> U DRINK IF U WANT @sheilaa IM NOT STOPPINGN U❤


no

also cya guys later


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

this why I need to be the dad of you kids. *ALL YOU GUYS ARE BAD*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> this why I need to be the dad of you kids. *ALL YOU GUYS ARE BAD*


Hey I have to be feral


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Bad example for children


im 28 i do what i want


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> im 28 i do what i want


But you're setting a bad example


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 14, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> It’s sabine XD
> It took me like 3 minutes
> View attachment 302926


Uh, is that Star Wars? cut me some slack idk anything


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> this why I need to be the dad of you kids. *ALL YOU GUYS ARE BAD*


I'll add you to my family collection


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Rest assured I only drink water in Evwirt (tho any soda sent to Evwirt is gladly taken   )


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

Being a dad is difficult


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> But you're setting a bad example


kids need bad examples


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

alright who ruined cleverbot


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Y’all’s can’t stop me from romping around the woods


----------



## Antonio (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> alright who ruined cleverbot


weird ppl


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> kids need bad examples


Oh so they know what NOT to do


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'll add you to my family collection


Am I part of it?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Uh, is that Star Wars? cut me some slack idk anything


Correct XD she’s my favorite character
I simp for her


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Am I part of it?


Yes what role would you like


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

Again send me memes to draw


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 14, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Correct XD she’s my favorite character
> I simp for her


I can’t blame you man I simp for Josuke


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yes what role would you like


 IDK I’m like the child who gets lost everywhere


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

send help


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 14, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Again send me memes to draw


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> IDK I’m like the child who gets lost everywhere


Alright you qualify


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 302934
> send help


That’s cursed


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That’s cursed


yes 
the AI was ruined by odd people

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020

It won't stop hitting on me wth


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I can’t blame you man I simp for Josuke


Atuhfsdgbbcddfg


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 302935


*On it*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I can’t blame you man I simp for Josuke


Wanna be Josuke simp twins


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

yoo I just learned microwaving glowsticks will make them brighter


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yoo I just learned microwaving glowsticks will make them brighter


Maybe don’t do that


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

**sabine voice**
‘ezra what the ****’


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Maybe don’t do that


it's fine if not done for longer than ten seconds


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> it's fine if not done for longer than ten seconds


I wouldn’t risk it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

Aah


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> alright who ruined cleverbot


ben drowned

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 302934
> send help


oh so its not a creepypasta drone anymore


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> ben drowned
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020
> 
> ...


it's worse


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

Anyone else have any memes to draw?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Anyone else have any memes to draw?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 302941


This is going to be perfect


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> This is going to be perfect


Draw minnne


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Draw minnne


Sure but-
_What am I going to put there??
Oh god I can put Thrawn and Eli oh no_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

I just commented on a poll about which milk is the best on youtube "I have chocolate milk flowing through my veins"
Can't wait to see the responses


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2020)

might or might not have a tiedye obsession


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

Strawberry milk is best

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



sheilaa said:


> might or might not have a tiedye obsession


Gayyyy


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> might or might not have a tiedye obsession


is the obsession drunkness-induces or


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> is the obsession drunkness-induces or


welllll i kinda placed an order for a 140 bucks bell sleeve hippie top so... kinda lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

I have something everybody must see


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I have something everybody must see


He walcc


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2020)

meow, meow... meooooow.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I have something everybody must see


Holy **** my ex boyfriend sent me this last year and I'm having nostalgia and it's sad


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

My obsession is anime and food and yaoiii

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020

Oh and cats


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Holy **** my ex boyfriend sent me this last year and I'm having nostalgia and it's sad


oh uh
oops


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh uh
> oops


aaaaaaaaa


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

You had another boyfriend Abri?!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020

Wait what do you do if your sister is drawing inappropriate art?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You had another boyfriend Abri?!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020
> 
> Wait what do you do if your sister is drawing inappropriate art?


uhm that's oddly specific


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

nothing if it isnt hurting anyone


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> uhm that's oddly specific


It's my problem I have with my sister and her "tasteful" art.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> It's my problem I have with my sister and her "tasteful" art.


uh idk if she isn't hurting anything maybe it's fine


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> nothing if it isnt hurting anyone


She's 15 drawing weird flag people dudes with big butts and there *ahem* pp out-


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You had another boyfriend Abri?!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020
> 
> Wait what do you do if your sister is drawing inappropriate art?


yes but I'm talking about you know 
and Idk

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



Milky star said:


> She's 15 drawing weird flag people dudes with big butts and there *ahem* pp out-


what


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> yes but I'm talking about you know
> and Idk
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020
> ...


It's low-key border line hentie.. and she's doing it only cause her fans want her too,


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> She's 15 drawing weird flag people dudes with big butts and there *ahem* pp out-


i would tell my parent


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> It's low-key border line hentie.. and she's doing it only cause her fans want her too,


bruh


Enxssi said:


> i would tell my parent


^^^^^


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i would tell my parent


I could never,, she'll hate me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> It's low-key border line hentie.. and she's doing it only cause her fans want her too,


oh uh then idk


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

i finished the sketch


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I could never,, she'll hate me


But you HAVE to that's inappropriate and I KNOW your parents wouldn't like that


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> But you HAVE to that's inappropriate and I KNOW your parents wouldn't like that


;; I just kinda hope they find out on their own,,


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

what is hentie


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> what is hentie


i think it was a typo for hentai


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> ;; I just kinda hope they find out on their own,,


If she's keeping it secretive then idk
I really think you should step up and tell em


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

okay so i looked it up and google said it was legal but she still shouldn't do it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Putting this here for me


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

*Where did I go wrong


WHAT THE **** IS THIS SUPPOSED TO BE*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> i think it was a typo for hentai


AHH IS THAT LEGAL TO SAY HERE!?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> AHH IS THAT LEGAL TO SAY HERE!?


oh no


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> If she's keeping it secretive then idk
> I really think you should step up and tell em





Enxssi said:


> okay so i looked it up and google said it was legal but she still shouldn't do it


I know it's legal but gross,, and I just I hate to be a snitch


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *Where did I go wrongView attachment 302951
> WHAT THE **** IS THIS SUPPOSED TO BE*


it doesn't look that bad, it just looks weird one of the eyes is just kinda weird.
usually the eye on your right would look fine, but since the guy's head is kinda tilted, it looks odd


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> oh no


DELETE ITTTT


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

vrisnem if you get @ ed i was just trying to help a frend out : (


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> AHH IS THAT LEGAL TO SAY HERE!?





Kurb said:


> oh no


i uh
oops


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

anyway im gonna go get a sandwitch


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> anyway im gonna go get a sandwitch


UW on some sand


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> what is hentie


I knew someone with that name once


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I know it's legal but gross,, and I just I hate to be a snitch


It's not being a snitch if you're doing the right thing
Telling your parents would be the right thing. Come on, you can't be scared of a 15 year old, you're the older one


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> It's not being a snitch if you're doing the right thing
> Telling your parents would be the right thing. Come on, you can't be scared of a 15 year old, you're the older one


But losing my sister's trust is kinda scary,,


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I knew someone with that name once


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 302960


he's a pastor


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> But losing my sister's trust is kinda scary,,


Would you rather lose your sisters trust or have her keep drawing that disgusting junk even though you KNOW it's wrong and it's really bad for her mind


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> he's a pastor


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Seastar's awake


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Seastar's awake


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


>


amazing


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

swiss army nails


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 302966
> swiss army nails


i should do this


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 302966
> swiss army nails


Please no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 302966
> swiss army nails


Thanks I hate it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


>


good use of jjba


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 302966
> swiss army nails


i havent seen this image in 2 years


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 302966
> swiss army nails


i hate this


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i hate this


same


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

how the **** did I get this?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

I just got seashells for some reason


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I just got seashells for some reason


me too-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

did anyone else just get seashells from "a paycheck"

what the hecc?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 14, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 302972
> how the **** did I get this?


Uhhhhh me too


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

We all got seashells?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 302972
> how the **** did I get this?





Your Local Wild Child said:


> I just got seashells for some reason





Saltyy said:


> did anyone else just get seashells from "a paycheck"
> 
> what the hecc?





Rosie977 said:


> Uhhhhh me too





Saltyy said:


> We all got seashells?


Looks like it???


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

finally i can get a username change whenever the seashell shop comes back


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

what do you buy with seashells lmao


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

i mean im not complaining


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what do you buy with seashells lmao


username changes or extra dm space from what i remember


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> username changes or extra dm space from what i remember


Extra dm space???


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

i got no seashells this is robbery


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

what y'all got seashells


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i got no seashells this is robbery


rip


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Extra dm space???


maybe they changed it since i was last here but you used to have a limited amount of conversations you could have, i have a silver mailbox which gave me extra conversation space.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

is everyone here an undercover mod is that why


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i got no seashells this is robbery


oi mate this is a robbery gimme the seashells 

Rip though


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> is everyone here an undercover mod is that why


I mean it did say a paycheck so


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

Maybe it was a glitch or smth?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

hey @Vrisnem why'd some of us get seashells from a paycheck


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

The one time I had my tab closed


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hey @Vrisnem why'd some of us get seashells from a paycheck


*and why not tbt *


----------



## Chris (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hey @Vrisnem why'd some of us get seashells from a paycheck


Seashells are pretty. Don't you agree?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Seashells are pretty. Don't you agree?


They are but I only get the little shells that you can find by lakeshores...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

did they enter in a competition or something 
Are y'all undercover FBI workers here to arrest me for illegally downloading music?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

*That doesn’t tell us anything Vris *

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> did they enter in a competition or something
> Are y'all undercover FBI workers here to arrest me for illegally downloading music?


you
*What*


----------



## Chris (Aug 14, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *That doesn’t tell us anything Vris *



We like shells.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> did they enter in a competition or something
> Are y'all undercover FBI workers here to arrest me for illegally downloading music?


Piracy is a serious crime, we're coming over


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *That doesn’t tell us anything Vris *
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020
> 
> ...


theres a thread in hq that explains it, check it out


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> We like shells.


I'm going to pretend I don't have a bucket full of seashells


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Piracy is a serious crime, we're coming over


heck heck heck heck heck


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> We like shells.


I’d prefer some hot chocolate tbh


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> heck heck heck heck heck


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Piracy is a serious crime, we're coming over


you can't get me if I don't say anything about it
_I MEAN how could you frog_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I'm going to pretend I don't have a bucket full of seashells


And I can't find it :C

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020

and I just now realized my face is sunburnt


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Guys c'mon I just liked the song and it wasn't on iTunes or Spotify


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


>


that video is so intense


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


>


Fun fact: the music in that vid was used without the creator’s permission


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Fun fact: the music in that vid was used without the creator’s permission


Amazing


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Fun fact: the music in that vid was used without the creator’s permission


That's the best part
Anyways y'all want some free CDs?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> That's the best part
> Anyways y'all want some free CDs?


Nah they’d be eaten by Evwirt


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Nah they’d be eaten by Evwirt


What if I coat them in cyanide


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> That's the best part
> Anyways y'all want some free CDs?


Yep


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> What if I coat them in cyanide


I don’t think that would affect the forest


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

the mouse is back guys


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Yep


what songs


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> the mouse is back guys


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> seastar snapped and killed everyone, but like, it wasn't her characters, it was her irl.


_*W h a t*_


Milky star said:


> I kinda want to see this.


_*Why?*_


ohare01 said:


> Good morning why did I wake up with 20 notifs


I did too, actually.


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> alright who ruined cleverbot


It spouts nonsense at me most of the time...


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Seastar's awake


Is this bad?


Saltyy said:


> did anyone else just get seashells from "a paycheck"
> 
> what the hecc?


Oh, this must be like the 10 seashells I was given during 2.0


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

Wahhhh my head hurts again
And it hurts so baddd


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what songs


Got any kpop?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*W h a t
> 
> Why?*_
> 
> ...


Okay, so I WAS given seashells. Wait, I wasn't around during 2.0 Also, welcome back chaos happened.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



Saltyy said:


> Got any kpop?


MMm yes, any specific ones?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 14, 2020)

pffft copyright?
Can't get me if the music isn't copyrighted in the first place *laughs in bloody dramatic*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Okay, so I WAS given seashells. Wait, I wasn't around during 2.0 Also, welcome back chaos happened.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020
> 
> ...


gib any blackpink songs


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> gib any blackpink songs


Kk I'll open a dropbox.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> pffft copyright?
> Can't get me if the music isn't copyrighted in the first place *laughs in bloody dramatic*


people be making bank off nightcores


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 14, 2020)

Shells r lame


----------



## Mick (Aug 14, 2020)

Guys guess what? I think I am starting to understand this new art program



Spoiler: You can finally stop bullying me about taking my helmet off


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Øŷp


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Mick said:


> Guys guess what? I think I am starting to understand this new art program
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Mick said:


> Guys guess what? I think I am starting to understand this new art program
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noice! Meanwhile I just draw my character delirious in the middle of the woods


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Why's dropbox taking forever to download


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Why's dropbox taking forever to download


Wait your actually doing it lmao?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Wait your actually doing it lmao?


Well I'm debating as to whether I should trick you into downloading Rick Astley OR actually do it


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

_What is happening?_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Okay about 2 minutes remain
I already have a bunch of BP songs


----------



## Chris (Aug 14, 2020)

Mick said:


> Guys guess what? I think I am starting to understand this new art program
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is so cute.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Well I'm debating as to whether I should trick you into downloading Rick Astley OR actually do it


LMAO


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Sadly I couldn't find any Rick Astley x BP songs


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 14, 2020)

Google did you almost-



a m a z i n g


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

k it's installed gotta figure out what I wanna do next


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Google did you almost-
> View attachment 302980
> a m a z i n g


I would say thank you Google but I am mad at it today


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Hmm maybe I should drop some Hamiltrash songs
K almost ready

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020

Oh no I think I uploaded all of my mp3s


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

:C


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

they be lookin like stop and go lights


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Why do I have a file called Daughter_of_the_Flesh_Queen.mp3


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

Mick said:


> Guys guess what? I think I am starting to understand this new art program
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!! What program are you using? 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Why do I have a file called Daughter_of_the_Flesh_Queen.mp3


*Open it*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Why do I have a file called Daughter_of_the_Flesh_Queen.mp3


o.o


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Why do I have a file called Daughter_of_the_Flesh_Queen.mp3


I-
P r e s s i t


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I-
> P r e s s i t


It's a metal song
Whelp I'm leaving it in


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Why do I have a file called Daughter_of_the_Flesh_Queen.mp3


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It's a metal song
> Whelp I'm leaving it in


Wowie


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It's a metal song
> Whelp I'm leaving it in


figured


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 302981
> they be lookin like stop and go lights


go
slow
stop
?/???//??


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Well we got BlackPink, Bishop Briggs, Snail's House, Yunomi, and more in this file so have fun.
Oh dang I also have the SSBB song.
Now how do I share it...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> go
> slow
> stop
> ?/???//??


REVERSE INTO THE CAR BEHIND YOU


----------



## Mick (Aug 14, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Nice!! What program are you using?



Krita, I'm drawing on PC. Before this I was using Photoshop because I know that very well from image editing, but it isn't that great for art. I was told Krita would be pretty similar but better and I have to say, I have to agree, I am not disappointed yet. It's also free so it was entirely worth trying c:


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Well we got BlackPink, Bishop Briggs, Snail's House, Yunomi, and more in this file so have fun.
> Oh dang I also have the SSB song.
> Now how do I share it...


idk


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Mick said:


> Krita, I'm drawing on PC. Before this I was using Photoshop because I know that very well from image editing, but it isn't that great for art. I was told Krita would be pretty similar but better and I have to say, I have to agree, I am not disappointed yet. It's also free so it was entirely worth trying c:


Yea I need to get art software installed on my laptop. I use ibisPaint right now but it’s not optimal...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

same
anyways idk what this does but press it > X


----------



## Mick (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea I need to get art software installed on my laptop. I use ibisPaint right now but it’s not optimal...



I have heard of ibispaint before! Never seen the program itself though. What's the problem with it?


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

I returned


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

hecc yeah we got diamond jack on the aux cord


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

I don't know why I downloaded some of these MP3s but here I am


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Mick said:


> I have heard of ibispaint before! Never seen the program itself though. What's the problem with it?


It’s a free app on iPhone (not sure if it’s on android). It’s actually really good for a free app but I’m on a tiny phone without a dedicated phone stylus so I’d like to migrate to my laptop where I can use my Wacom intuos.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Hhmmmmm


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Everyone is downloading music for the project?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Everyone is downloading music for the project?


no


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s a free app on iPhone (not sure if it’s on android). It’s actually really good for a free app but I’m on a tiny phone without a dedicated phone stylus so I’d like to migrate to my laptop where I can use my Wacom intuos.


It is on android. I use it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

uhm


Clockwise said:


> Everyone is downloading music for the project?


not exactly


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 14, 2020)

Why does this thing say i got seashells on the beach, i live nowhere near one


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

TVIATB slaps


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Why does this thing say i got seashells on the beach, i live nowhere near one


Everyone that joined in April and after got seashells. They can be used to get a username change and animated avi iirc


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Why does this thing say i got seashells on the beach, i live nowhere near one


why did I only get 10? I live right next to the beach


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Seashells have been returned, now they need to bring the shop back


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

I swear if animated avi isn't like 8 I-


----------



## Mick (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s a free app on iPhone (not sure if it’s on android). It’s actually really good for a free app but I’m on a tiny phone without a dedicated phone stylus so I’d like to migrate to my laptop where I can use my Wacom intuos.



Ah, that makes sense. That's got to be hard, drawing on a phone. When drawing I use the tablet, keyboard and mouse and I can't imagine doing all of that on a small touchscreen...

I'm still considering getting a tablet with a screen though. It's never enough, I suppose


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

I had ten when I joined, do those count?
'Cause otherwise idk


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Idk how many i got when I joined but I remember spending some on  color change title i think (hah why am I so dumb) hope I can use the last 8 on animated avi.


----------



## Mick (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I had ten when I joined, do those count?
> 'Cause otherwise idk



I think that counts! I think I joined before they were a thing...


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Idk what to spend it on...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

@ProbablyNotJosuke you hit 2k posts


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 14, 2020)

I'm probably waiting to use them on fair stuff


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'm probably waiting to use them on fair stuff


What is your pfp


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @ProbablyNotJosuke you hit 2k posts


CONGRATS JOSUKE!  Get on our level

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



ohare01 said:


> What is your pfp


_Never gonna give you up~_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Idk how many i got when I joined but I remember spending some on  color change title i think (hah why am I so dumb) hope I can use the last 8 on animated avi.


I’m actually hoping to get the title color change lol I have no need for an animated pfp since I want to keep it as my OC


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> CONGRATS JOSUKE! Get on our level
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020
> 
> ...


why


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

I see a shoe


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> CONGRATS JOSUKE! Get on our level
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020
> 
> ...


Rick Astley how'd you get in Rosie's pfp?


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Yes how?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why


It's beautiful. It's art.


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

It does look like art with a shoe in the background


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Nice


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 302992


THE MOON LOL


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

I bet there’s going to be so many changing their username


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

hm should I change my username


----------



## Mick (Aug 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Get on our level



I laughed.

Maybe one day


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

If you really want to
Also tickets are currency in the fair not tbt...
So...


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'm probably waiting to use them on fair stuff


they probably won't be fair currency


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

I was thinking of changing it, but someone already took it and that person joined in 2015 and only made 76 posts and left


----------



## Chris (Aug 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'm probably waiting to use them on fair stuff


Shells aren't an accepted currency for the TBT Fair.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 14, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Shells aren't an accepted currency for the TBT Fair.


Ah, I must've confused them. Thank you!


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

When will the shell shop return though?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium can I take your name


----------



## Chris (Aug 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> When will the shell shop return though?


This will be explained in the TBT Direct.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> FreeHelium can I take your name


what


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

I wonder how many of us here will change their username, I know I wouldn’t....


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> what


can I 
take 
your name


----------



## Mick (Aug 14, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> This will be explained in the TBT Direct.



I'll take one for the team and pay you 7 seashells if you can give us some spoilers ^^ <3

maybe I can even throw in some tea


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I wonder how many of us here will change their username, I know I wouldn’t....


I’m not rest assured


----------



## Mick (Aug 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I wonder how many of us here will change their username, I know I wouldn’t....



Considering it. I have no idea what I would change it to though


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

the sell shop will return tonight, jeremy said so

you guys really should just check that thread lmao


----------



## Chris (Aug 14, 2020)

Mick said:


> I'll take one for the team and pay you 7 seashells if you can give us some spoilers ^^ <3


Sure, here's a spoiler:


Spoiler



when the fair finally launches i'll disappear from tbt for a week to catch up on lost sleep


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

I would, but I know I’ll regret it if I change it to character name...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Helium didn't say no I'm taking it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Sure, here's a spoiler:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I’ll let ya know if Evwirt gets me


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Helium didn't say no I'm taking it


why do you want it tho


----------



## Mick (Aug 14, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Sure, here's a spoiler:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Sounds 'fair' to me. ;D


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> why do you want it tho


idk for the kicks


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

I already read the thread, but will there be more addons?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> idk for the kicks


imagine how confusing it will be to read the out of context comments thread when you change to my name tho, i understand apprentice surpassing master but not apprentice assimilating master


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> imagine how confusing it will be to read the out of context comments thread when you change to my name tho, i understand apprentice surpassing master but not apprentice assimilating master


so is that a yes..?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

it would be neat if @ohare01 went back to sugaryy so we could have sugaryy and saltyy lol


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> so is that a yes..?


i mean i dont really care since i don't go by FreeHelium anywhere anymore, and i doubt you'll be using the name everywhere either.. it'll just be weird to see and probably super confusing for other forum members lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> it would be neat if @ohare01 went back to sugaryy so we could have sugaryy and saltyy lol
> 
> i mean i dont really care since i don't go by FreeHelium anywhere anymore, and i doubt you'll be using the name everywhere either.. it'll just be weird to see and probably super confusing for other forum members lol


confusion is my middle name


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> it would be neat if @ohare01 went back to sugaryy so we could have sugaryy and saltyy lol
> 
> i mean i dont really care since i don't go by FreeHelium anywhere anymore, and i doubt you'll be using the name everywhere either.. it'll just be weird to see and probably super confusing for other forum members lol


@ohare01 please


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

inb4 she changes to happyhome just to make things cursed


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Pretty much before you change your username it has to be something you want really bad


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> inb4 she changes to happyhome just to make things cursed


JoyfulHotel


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

What if I change my user again


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What if I change my user again


Rolexfool


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

No


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Esiwkcolc


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Pretty much before you change your username it has to be something you want really bad


Yea that’s why I don’t see myself using my shells for that purpose.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> @ohare01 please


But I want my animated avi
Although if I can get that with seashells and save up for username...


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Spend it on what you want really bad


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> But I want my animated avi
> Although if I can get that with seashells and save up for username...


user change costs more thooo


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Given how much I surface and how often I spend my tbt if I want a name change I’ll just use TBT.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Spend it on what you want really bad


a frog


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Hmm...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

I don't think pet stores take forum currency


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> a frog


where i grew up there was a big pond system near my house, there'd be frogs everywhere


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

it's 10 seashells for user change confirmed




__





						is a username change worth it?
					

i've been saving up for over a month to hit the 1.2k tbt mark. i checked out how much it cost to change it in the past, and apparently it used to cost 10 seashells? (which i do have) i don't know if that method will come back, but i'd also feel super stupid spending all my tbt just for it to be...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I don't think pet stores take forum currency


We can... force _convince _them to


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

I know I don't need to change my username again...
So maybe animated avatar hmm


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> user change costs more thooo


But I want animated avi


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> We can... force _convince _them to


if it means I get a dog I'm here for it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> where i grew up there was a big pond system near my house, there'd be frogs everywhere


is that where that one toad came from


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> But I want animated avi


but Sugaryy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

I saw a toad in our garden about a month ago


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> if it means I get a dog I'm here for it


I want a pet squid from the future.
I wish that was a thing lol


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> is that where that one toad came from


toads usually aren't in ponds but yeah from around there, id find them by rocks


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

I made a thread in contact the staff about animated avatars and seashells so I'm gonna see if I have enough and I can pay them directly like that,,


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I want a pet squid from the future.
> I wish that was a thing lol


what about a pet octopus

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



ohare01 said:


> I made a thread in contact the staff about animated avatars and seashells so I'm gonna see if I have enough and I can pay them directly like that,,


they said not to


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I made a thread in contact the staff about animated avatars and seashells so I'm gonna see if I have enough and I can pay them directly like that,,


they literally said not to make a thread for it in the seashell thread

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020

the shop will be accepting seashells later tonight


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> they literally said not to make a thread for it in the seashell thread
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020
> 
> the shop will be accepting seashells later tonight


They wha-
oh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Here’s the toad in question


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> they literally said not to make a thread for it in the seashell thread
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020
> 
> the shop will be accepting seashells later tonight


soon...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Frick I never read the thrEad


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what about a pet octopus


If it's from the future


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Am I gonna get in trouble


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

also TBT fair in two days.. 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Am I gonna get in trouble


I think the punishment was a suspend for an hour jk


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Perhaps I may save it for future addons
Since I already have animated avatar


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Perhaps I may save it for future addons
> Since I already have animated avatar


what other addons do you think they'll add?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

You know what, I want the pink and green squids I saw in one of my dreams.
Even though those were actually plushies


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Idk... They might add more if it’s possible


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Maybe increased collectible lineup?
Changing the date of a collectible?
Bigger avatar?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

WHA NO I DIDNT READ THE THREAD NOONE WARNED ME UNTIL IT WAS TOO LATE


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

I know avatar extension is discontinued, but I actually want it to return


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

WHA NO I DIDNT READ THE THREAD NOONE WARNED ME UNTIL IT WAS TOO LATE


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Bigger sig?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



ohare01 said:


> WHA NO I DIDNT READ THE THREAD NOONE WARNED ME UNTIL IT WAS TOO LATE


did you even quote my post lmao


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

Oh no, poor Abri.


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

I doubt about bigger sig, reason why is that it won’t take up the whole page


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Maybe colored username?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Bigger sig?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020
> 
> ...


AAKAVQXQIWJ MY INTERNET IS BEING BAD SHH


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Colored profile text?


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

I wish avatar extension was back though....
It looked cool in my opinion


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> AAKAVQXQIWJ MY INTERNET IS BEING BAD SHH


there was a jk in there calm down your not getting banned for an hour


----------



## Antonio (Aug 14, 2020)

I'm so excited


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 14, 2020)

Hi
i'm supposed to be playing Minecraft with my 11 year old cousin but it's not loading ;-;


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

hmmm maybe I'll just pirate a frog


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Imagine if they did bring avatar extension back though...
I could fit the gif I wanted to set as my icon instead of cropping it and making it look bad


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Vris commented on it and was chill about it, phew.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

So... how is everyone tonight?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> there was a jk in there calm down your not getting banned for an hour


Lmao I was so panicked I didn't have time to quote


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

I’m ok, but tired...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> So... how is everyone tonight?


gonna get some hotdogs


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> gonna get some hotdogs


Aw, now I'm craving one...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> So... how is everyone tonight?


Good. Evwirt is angry about the shells tho


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

I thought fair would be today, but it’s on 16th
I should also improve my art for the art contest as well

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020

Also I did disable reaction notifications for myself because I was anxious during the building events as well...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Good. Evwirt is angry about the shells tho


Oh dear... I hope you'll be okay.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

My dad just called me
While in the bathroom
And i told him i was
and he called me
for a pun


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> My dad just called me
> While in the bathroom
> And i told him i was
> and he called me
> for a pun


well tell us the pun


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> My dad just called me
> While in the bathroom
> And i told him i was
> and he called me
> for a pun


wow


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> well tell us the pun


where does captain hook buy his hook
a second hand stor


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

What


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Hi
> i'm supposed to be playing Minecraft with my 11 year old cousin but it's not loading ;-;


Find any diamonds


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> where does captain hook buy his hook
> a second hand stor


it was worth it


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> where does captain hook buy his hook
> a second hand stor


i wish i got calls like this


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> where does captain hook buy his hook
> a second hand stor


10/10


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

Oh no, a dad joke.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh no, a dad joke.


What do you expect from my dad


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> What do you expect from my dad


Dad things. So that, lol.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

10/10 dad jokes 

I have a good joke from mine 



Spoiler



...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

"My nose is running..."
"You better go catch it!"
.....Ugh.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

My dad’s cool but my dachshund gravitates towards him all the time


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

what does a gray/gray/grehy name on TBT mean


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what does a gray/gray/grehy name on TBT mean


?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what does a gray/gray/grehy name on TBT mean


Hmm, I don't know...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ?


In the username color key thread the person who made it said they don't know what it means.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I thought fair would be today, but it’s on 16th
> I should also improve my art for the art contest as well
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020
> ...







	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



Saltyy said:


> 10/10 dad jokes
> 
> I have a good joke from mine
> 
> ...


relatable


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

My dad doesn't really make dad jokes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 303004
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020
> 
> ...


LMAO YOUR PROFILE PICTURE AND THIS


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

"I'm hungry."
"Hello, hungry. I'm dad."


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> My dad doesn't really make dad jokes


You know who does tho?
_*my best friend*_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



Seastar said:


> "I'm hungry."
> "Hello, hungry. I'm dad."


My great aunt does stuff like that but not my dad


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> You know who does tho?
> _*my best friend*_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020
> ...


I miss my great aunt...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I miss my great aunt...


oh
sorry


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> You know who does tho?
> _*my best friend*_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020
> ...


best friend initials are bf


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> best friend initials are bf


shut


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> You know who does tho?
> _*my best friend*_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020
> ...


is your best friend secretly a dad?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> is your best friend secretly a dad?


give them like 10 years


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> is your best friend secretly a dad?


_he's 13 so if he was I'd be concerned and confused_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _he's 13 so if he was I'd be concerned and confused_


uhh-


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> give them like 10 years


agaqoqjqcqgqoqjqgq


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> agaqoqjqcqgqoqjqgq


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> uhh-


im saying he's not lmfao


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

Hmm... So what now?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


>


_*qjqhqhhqiqoqlbwcfwwj ahhhhhhh*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _he's 13 so if he was I'd be concerned and confused_


fair point


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*qjqhqhhqiqoqlbwcfwwj ahhhhhhh*_


you will get married and have a nice life or I will marry you to them by force right now


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> you will get married and have a nice life or I will marry you to them by force


stOp not in the public thread


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

_What is happening now?_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> you will get married and have a nice life or I will marry you to them by force right now


That sounds more threatening than it should be


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> stOp not in the public thread


I will ping each and every member on tbt


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> stOp not in the public thread


Now kith


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _What is happening now?_


_she's exposing me to the public_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Now kith


she may kith the husband


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Now kith


*insert ASDF clip*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I will ping each and every member on tbt


don't


Rosie977 said:


> Now kith


aaaaaaaaa


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _she's exposing me to the public_


_#exposed_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> she may kith the husband


Ahqiqjqcqqfqhjwbwv


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ahqiqjqcqqfqhjwbwv


That Google translates to okay


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I will ping each and every member on tbt


Okay, why?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ahqiqjqcqqfqhjwbwv


Don't make us bring out the proof


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> That Google translates to okay


_what
I-
the public thread-_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> Don't make us bring out the proof


_what proof_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay, why?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

another 13 year old huh

why you guys all fetuses


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Don't make us bring out the proof


Time to collecc some


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _what
> I-
> the public thread-_
> 
> ...


Ohohohoho would you like to see? *prepares 3ds and speech*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

top 10 things you wouldn’t trust with your life


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Darn, no one told me about a wedding. I would've brought my fancy hat.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> another 13 year old huh
> 
> why you guys all fetuses


because yes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> another 13 year old huh
> 
> why you guys all fetuses


why are you an old man


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Darn, no one told me about a wedding. I would've brought my fancy hat.


_I-_


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Find any diamonds


nope
Minecraft says that they're having "freezing problems" so I can't play online, i'm still video calling him tho
he wonders what i'm typing and I told him its my plans to take over the world


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I-_


kith


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Time to collecc some


_I will kill you_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> nope
> Minecraft says that they're having "freezing problems" so I can't play online, i'm still video calling him tho
> he wonders what i'm typing and I told him its my plans to take over the world


seems legit


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I-_


I could've brought the Something Blue.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> kith


_*he knows nothing about this*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I will kill you_


_I will leave this forum to play persona_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



ohare01 said:


> _*he knows nothing about this*_





Saltyy said:


> kith


problem?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> _I will leave this forum to play persona_


_I-
JUST DON'T GET THE PROOF
ITS TO EMBARRASSING FOR THE PUBLIC_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

IT HIM


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I-
> JUST DON'T GET THE PROOF
> ITS TO EMBARRASSING FOR THE PUBLIC_


everyone who knows you already knows lmao

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



Kurb said:


> IT HIM


the purple police ditto behind the slaughter


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> IT HIM


haha big nose tiny man


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> everyone who knows you already knows lmao


yes but some people don't why can't we keep it that way


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> yes but some people don't why can't we keep it that way


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

_the only people that know are the people i willingly told_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> why are you an old man


id like to acknowledge that someone 5 years older than me loved that post


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 303009
> top 10 things you wouldn’t trust with your life


i dont trust a lot of thing with my life
but i double dont trust that with my life


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


>


I swear if you start getting quotes where I'm talking about him


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb lives in Litte Rock, Arkansas and I can prove it.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I swear if you start getting quotes where I'm talking about him


maybe I am


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> id like to acknowledge that someone 5 years older than me loved that post


Uh-
Yes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Kurb lives in Litte Rock, Arkansas and I can prove it.


arkansauce


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 303009
> top 10 things you wouldn’t trust with your life


what even is that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> arkansauce


yes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> maybe I am


please don't
at least don't expose his real name


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Kurb lives in Litte Rock, Arkansas and I can prove it.


no he doesn't he lives in that one thing from stranger things georgia
or am i wrong


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> please don't
> at least don't expose his real name


k


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yes
> View attachment 303010


*AH*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Kurb lives in Litte Rock, Arkansas and I can prove it.


do it then


FreeHelium said:


> what even is that


crewmember


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> no he doesn't he lives in that one thing from stranger things georgia
> or am i wrong


he has a summer home in Georgia


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> no he doesn't he lives in that one thing from stranger things georgia
> or am i wrong


I live in Evwirt


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> k


if he comes and sees this hahahahaha-


----------



## Chris (Aug 14, 2020)

There are really people who don't know?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

Why is this happening?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> no he doesn't he lives in that one thing from stranger things georgia
> or am i wrong


i live in Starcourt Mall
also what's the new pfp


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> There are really people who don't know?


told you ohare


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> There are really people who don't know?


Don’t know what?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> There are really people who don't know?


oh no 
i think-


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> There are really people who don't know?


you _know _what Among Us is?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Don’t know what?


NOTHING


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

What about that alt text


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What about that alt text


what alt text


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> My best friend is not the sweetest person in the world


Tell a lie thread ^


ohare01 said:


> Upset and sad and worried about my best friend. I hate seeing him so sad.


Keyword: him


ohare01 said:


> My best friend said something to me that just made me go wkqvqcuwwjw I will never forget


Keyword: the emoji


ohare01 said:


> Someone who I thought was a close friend flat out insulted my best friend aka the light of my life and now I'm so pissed off at her


(I insulted)
keyword: insulted my best friend aka the light of my life


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What about that alt text


oh right lol
but still- does she really have to get quotes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

wait there are people who still don't know actually?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what alt text


Hmm...
Should I say...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Tell a lie thread ^
> 
> Keyword: him
> 
> ...


****


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ****


everyone knows because you made it obvious


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Did you really have to get the quotes

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



Saltyy said:


> everyone knows because you made it obvious


some people didn't


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Did you really have to get the quotes
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020
> 
> ...


hmm I'll get more


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ****


ive known as soon as he first stepped foot in the basement lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

this is better than any show I'm currently watching


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> ive known as soon as he first stepped foot in the basement lol


abri everyone knows


----------



## Chris (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> hmm I'll get more


Don't torture her.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> hmm I'll get more


whyyyyyy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> My best friend is so sweet to me and I just ahh he makes me so happy every single day☺


 "What's made you happy" thread

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> Don't torture her.


Okay fine I just saw this.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> "What's made you happy" thread
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020
> 
> ...


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Hm I thought it was implied from the beginning


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hm I thought it was implied from the beginning


it was but she's trying to convince us nobody knew except every day she posts about them


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

gosh I just hope he doesn't read this

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



Saltyy said:


> it was but she's trying to convince us nobody knew except every day she posts about them


fair point


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Don't torture her.


ok


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

I knew from private chats but uhhh yeah


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> it was but she's trying to convince us nobody knew except every day she posts about them


mhm yes makes sense


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

she even leaked his name 

i won't post it but she did


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> she even leaked his name
> 
> i won't post it but she did


In private chats and don't


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

That was QUICK


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> mhm yes makes sense


yeah I'm dumb

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



Kurb said:


> View attachment 303012
> That was QUICK


wh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> In private chats and don't


I wont post it but ill show you proof you leaked it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> yeah I'm dumb
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020
> 
> ...


no u're not


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I wont post it but ill show you proof you leaked it


how will you show proof without showing his name


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> no u're not


yea I am


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Why is Kurb always off in his own world in this thread unless he's trying to kill someone?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

boom sent in pm


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Why is Kurb always off in his own world in this thread unless he's trying to kill someone?


Among Us is really good, ok? I spend time doing things


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Why is Kurb always off in his own world in this thread unless he's trying to kill someone?


Exactly


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

imagine wanting to look for quotes but mod powers won't let you


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> imagine wanting to look for quotes but mod powers won't let you


donot


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> imagine wanting to look for quotes but mod powers won't let you


_W h a t_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

SHE DONE SCREWED UP


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _W h a t_


Vris said no :3

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



Saltyy said:


> SHE DONE SCREWED UP


maybe


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> SHE DONE SCREWED UP


Saltyy no bad sodium you're gonna give us all kidney stones


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

sent in pm 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Saltyy no bad sodium you're gonna give us all kidney stones


I'm salty candy you have nothing on me


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Vris said no :3


That was more aimed at the fact she still wants to


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

Not even five minutes.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Why is Kurb always off in his own world in this thread unless he's trying to kill someone?


ADD


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 303015
> Not even five minutes.


hi welcome to death


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> ADD


oH


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 303015
> Not even five minutes.


Uhh


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 303015
> Not even five minutes.


so this among us thing is just a flash game?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> so this among us thing is just a flash game?


noipe, it's on steam


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> also what's the new pfp


yes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 exposes herself so much


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> so this among us thing is just a flash game?


Yea it sounded like some cool horror game or something
what is that

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



Saltyy said:


> ohare01 exposes herself so much


Will you just sHuT


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

I believe in, "if you want to keep secrets don't post them right in a public forum"


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I believe in, "if you want to keep secrets don't post them right in a public forum"


yeah I didn't plan this through


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

Bro
My HEAD ****ING HURTS AGAIN WTFFF


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> yeah I didn't plan this through


waiting until vris is asleep


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yea it sounded like some cool horror game or something
> what is that


It's a hidden identity game


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> waiting until vris is asleep


don't
just don't


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Ohare01: wants to keep this a secret 
Also ohare01: posts a full username


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

she's sending them in our private chat and it's embarrassing


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I believe in, "if you want to keep secrets don't post them right in a public forum"


Which is why I share everything


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Ohare01: wants to keep this a secret
> Also ohare01: posts a full username


Will you stop


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

*stock laugh track*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Will you stop


I'm not posting the full user or name sooo I'm innocent


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I'm not posting the full user or name sooo I'm innocent


but you're still torturing me in our private chat


----------



## Chris (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> waiting until vris is asleep


It is better to just stop before you actually annoy her and this turns into a fight.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

(Redacted)


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It is better to just stop before you actually annoy her and this turns into a fight.


^ this
listen to the mod, salty

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



Saltyy said:


> (Redacted)


they're old posts


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> but you're still torturing me in our private chat


hMm I wonder if this counts as harassment let’s take a look at TBT’s rules /s?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hMm I wonder if this counts as harassment let’s take a look at TBT’s rules /s?


it does not


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> it does not


kk makin sure


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> kk makin sure


k


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hMm I wonder if this counts as harassment let’s take a look at TBT’s rules /s?


xd

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020

*still hoping he doesn't read this*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

welp uh 

klik klak barabing baraboom


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

Nice Sabotage


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Quick, spam the thread with other stuff! But don’t actually spam or we’ll get locked.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Quick, spam the thread with other stuff! But don’t actually spam or we’ll get locked.


Perfect muahaha
What's the new topic


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

I’m spamming my island with shrubs! It’s going to be a nightmare to navigate but that’s the whole point lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Perfect muahaha
> What's the new topic


Hmmm so how’s the weather today? Perfect, innit mate?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hmmm so how’s the weather today? Perfect, innit mate?


Way better than yesterday, yesterday _sucked_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hmmm so how’s the weather today? Perfect, innit mate?


Cold, but not cold enough for the chills I hope


----------



## Chris (Aug 14, 2020)

I took my laptop out into the garden to work today. It was so nice. ☀


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

it wasn't stupid warm today for the first time in almost a week, ive felt better today too


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> it wasn't stupid warm today for the first time in almost a week, ive felt better today too


btw what are you planning on changing your user to


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Today was hot outside and cold inside but for some reason my palms were sweaty
Mom’s spaghetti


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> It's 8:40 and I'm losing the ability to form coherent sentences





Kurb said:


> i cannae read


Hrlp

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> I took my laptop out into the garden to work today. It was so nice. ☀


Are you not afraid you'll get dirt in the fan?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

S


Kurb said:


> Hrlp
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020
> 
> ...


omeone call the Bondulence


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

Krub said:


> Hrlp


take a nap


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> take a nap


No really what is your avatar from


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Even if it's better than yesterday it was so humid outside 
Louisiana's always so humid


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Whenever one of us has a stronk


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> No really what is your avatar from


i drew it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Whenever one of us has a stronk


so all the time


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

Which do y'all think
it's gotta be 2


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

HellooooooO
headache is still BAD


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

So I usually am bad at typing but I correct it..
What if I typed a few sentences without correcting them


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> btw what are you planning on changing your user to


you'll see


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> HellooooooO
> headache is still BAD


that's a mood


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 303022
> Which do y'all think
> it's gotta be 2


Gotta day 1

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



ohare01 said:


> So I usually am bad at typing but I correct it..
> What if I typed a few sentences without correcting them


*Do it*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Georgia is the Nether


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 303022
> Which do y'all think
> it's gotta be 2


both


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> So I usually am bad at typing but I correct it..
> What if I typed a few sentences without correcting them


henlo wold lik to seee


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Georgia is the Nether


Both temp wise and people there-wise


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Gotta day 1
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020
> 
> ...


ok
this is me typing witjiut any corevgojs at Al. arent i so great at tupis


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

It would hurt my conscience if I left a ton of mistakes.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ok
> this is me typing witjiut any corevgojs at Al. arent i so great at tupis


Why yes you’re amazing at tupis

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020

*me at page 550 has entered the chat*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Why yes you’re amazing at tupis


Thabk you i practkb a l8wg


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> It would hurt my conscience if I left a ton of mistakes.


and the devil jumped up on a hickory stump and said 
"boy lemme tell you what"


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> and the devil jumped up on a hickory stump and said
> "boy lemme tell you what"


wjat


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Both temp wise and people there-wise








ha


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> you'll see


K


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

i tupe relay fats so tahts whya i alwus make mistale


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294436804691714050


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

I think I'm havung a strome


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i tupe relay fats so tahts whya i alwus make mistale


what


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I think I'm havung a strome


headache


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what


see it's so cimfuojg witjouyt corretcuijs

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



Kurb said:


> headache


why yes


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 14, 2020)

I hda stonk readig this but worht it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I hda stonk readig this but worht it


you re welxome my amaizng froend


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Oy why is everyone having a stronk did y’all eat something from Evwirt


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

H


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oy why is everyone having a stronk did y’all eat something from Evwirt


typing wiyioiy corrwctijs


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

I turned off autocorrect so i wonder what will happen

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020

Okay so nohing onteresting


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I turned off autocorrect so i wonder what will happen


I didn't I jsut referss whar outoicorrect tries to do


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 303032
> H


everlasting sun


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> typing wiyioiy corrwctijs


... I hate that I can understand that


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

fly me to the moon


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ... I hate that I can understand that


yourew elxoem❤


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Aight its stronk time


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 14, 2020)

Need I say anymore? no.




will Smith for extra


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

Do you guys want cursed videos?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Aight its stronk time


I can see yoire a muvh bettery typrr tajn mee altrady


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Do you guys want cursed videos?


Sure


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

I’m not turning mine off; I’ve got enough fish to fry


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Need I say anymore? no.
> View attachment 303037


i type lihe a goddler ietkoyy coeecfeons


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I can see yoire a muvh bettery typrr tajn mee altrady


I spend too much time on electronics


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Need I say anymore? no.
> View attachment 303037





Kurb said:


> everybody gangsta till i roll up in the VW Type 2 De Luxe FE


You missed one


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Bruh


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I spend too much time on electronics


I so too hoe am i so.baf


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Do you guys want cursed videos?


Y E S H


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Do you guys want cursed videos?


i posted a good one on discord


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Hm dang I’m not as bad of a typer as i thought despite my chonky thumbs


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/362422795574968337/743976824790319154/video0.mp4


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hm dang I’m not as bad of a typer as i thought despite my chonky thumbs


Lxukt I thimk i jsit tuep too favts


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Lxukt I thimk i jsit tuep too favts


My condolences


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 14, 2020)

thib has turnef ino fhe tupe with your eys cosed thraed an itd amaxinc


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

can aby ot you guys udnersatnd what im sayong


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

this is me when i typo with my eyes closed,

kurb sicls [pp[pp


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/362422795574968337/743976824790319154/video0.mp4


Wut the hecc

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



ohare01 said:


> can aby ot you guys udnersatnd what im sayong


Yes I can and I don’t like that I can


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> can aby ot you guys udnersatnd what im sayong


I can compare the letters pn the keyboard so I think I know what you’re syaing


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wut the hecc
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020
> 
> ...


too bad yiu jsut have big vrain


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> too bad yiu jsut have big vrain


No I think it’s the primal instincts setting in


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Supercalifragalisticexpealidocious


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

what is going on again


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

kurb i will rip your intestines out

i swear to god i will do it

dont ry mes

thsi is all blind typing


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No I think it’s the primal instincts setting in


nah yoire big brained boy

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



Clockwise said:


> what is going on again


tyoing wothiut corretujbs


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

pomegranates


----------



## toxapex (Aug 14, 2020)

the 1000-pound autocorrect weights have come off


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> what is going on again


Class is going feral again and my primal instincts are setting in


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 14, 2020)

meger gonma gib yoy up
nevet gonna ley yuo doev


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Gonna type part of a song with my eyes closed and without auttocorrect

Nobody likes me rverynodh jayes me
Just coasue i eay worms


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

???-aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

toxapex said:


> the 1000-pound autocorrect weights have come off


Amaizng


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> pomegranates


There’s pomegranates in Evwirt if you go into the deep woods. Don’t eat them


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

kurby i will go chrsi chan on you and make you feel true pain

fear me


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

I had to memorize earlier


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

Germany to the US during WWII


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Another somg cause these are fun

Be valm
Ne valm
I lmoe iy geels like your beaking dowm


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

i took autocoretc off


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

My tueb. I';m not YHA^ bad.
...never mind


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

OMG GUYS HE A TRUCK


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

haha i never have autocrrect on unless im on mobile


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

ehat if i rabdimtlu started tectubg my best fyiekd leke thsi


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 14, 2020)

brarkdowm bteakdone lest fo


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

uhh this is horrikble flr typjng tbh


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

this is me withoyt relyubg on autocorrect


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

i thought i was bettr


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

im really good at thin blind typing thingm naybe its a hidden talent
btw blind freehelium thinks this could be considered spam so we should stop


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> uhh this is horrikble flr typjng tbh


yes but it's cun


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ehat if i rabdimtlu started tectubg my best fyiekd leke thsi


Why would you do trhay?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> im really good at thin blind typing thingm naybe its a hidden talent
> btw blind freehelium thinks this could be considered spam so we should stop


probably


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> haha i never have autocrrect on unless im on mobile


Same
I use granmarly


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Why would you do trhay?


to cinfuse bim


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Mine is half correct, but then i fat finger and make mistakes
this was typed by no autocorrect


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

I only rype half blind.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

sausage fjnger squad


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Guys I wanna let y’all know that Vris might say that we gotta be legible


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

I hatye thius tyhread i hate this laptop i am in pain, ma,e;u omlu ,u jead. ca up hjys inderstand this


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Ok autocorrect back on


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Guys I wanna let y’all know that Vris might say that we gotta be legible


It is tho we jsut bad at tyling


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

we should stop


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Guys I wanna let y’all know that Vris might say that we gotta be legible


Hmmm yes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I hatye thius tyhread i hate this laptop i am in pain, ma,e;u omlu ,u jead. ca up hjys inderstand this


Id yiu hate this thtard ehy are you here


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Yes lets stop


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> we should stop


fine mom


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Anyways what are y’all’s thoughts on caramel/candied apples


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Anyways what are y’all’s thoughts on caramel/candied apples


Never had one


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> It is tho we jsut bad at tyling


I just want nice Vris because nice Vris is fun to be around


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Anyways what are y’all’s thoughts on caramel/candied apples


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Anyways what are y’all’s thoughts on caramel/candied apples


Yesh. I love both of em!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Anyways what are y’all’s thoughts on caramel/candied apples


Never been brave enough to try one lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Never had one


Okay so you need scones and a caramel/candied apple got it


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

california is heck confirmd


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

LEEEEEEE


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Okay so you need scones and a caramel/candied apple got it


There's so many things I haven't had tbh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

You need a nice thick layer of caramel on it tho


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 14, 2020)

Pain summed up in one picture


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 303040
> california is heck confirmd


This has happened in Louisiana this year

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> Pain summed up in one picture
> View attachment 303041


Exactly


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Never had one


same


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

"pssh yolo"
*car crash royalty free sfx*
*starts burning prograde*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Ooh we’re headed towards fall my favorite season. Who’s ready to get spooky


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ooh we’re headed towards fall my favorite season. Who’s ready to get spooky


I'll pass


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

I wonder if i could upload a whole episode of something as my avi, even if it’s sped up.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> "pssh yolo"
> *car crash royalty free sfx*
> *starts burning prograde*


I thought playstation was in numbers not letters


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 303040
> california is heck confirmd


i dealt with excessive heat all this week praying for u


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ooh we’re headed towards fall my favorite season. Who’s ready to get spooky


Spooky isn't a season there are only four, cold, hot, ravenclaw and hufflepuff


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'll pass


I get spooky time 24/7/365 in Evwirt please help


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Caramel apple is good


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ooh we’re headed towards fall my favorite season. Who’s ready to get spooky


I want winter


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

bow wow wow tibby


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Spooky isn't a season there are only four, cold, hot, ravenclaw and hufflepuff


Hufflepuff gang


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Spooky isn't a season there are only four, cold, hot, ravenclaw and hufflepuff


putting this on my profile


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hufflepuff gang


I want to be in hufflepuff but everywhere puts me in ravenclaw


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I want to be in hufflepuff but everywhere puts me in ravenclaw


welcome to ravenclaw gang


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

I want it to rain outside


----------



## Antonio (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I want to be in hufflepuff but everywhere puts me in ravenclaw


We’ll smuggle you into the Hufflepuff commons


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

whats a hufflepuff


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> welcome to ravenclaw gang


I wanna be in hufflepuff tho


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Antonio said:


> View attachment 303042View attachment 303043


ring fit?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

I'm not joining your wizard houses.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I wanna be in hufflepuff tho


too bad so sad


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Smugglepuff


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm not joining your wizard houses.


your a wizard hairy


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm not joining your wizard houses.


Yeah I don't Harry Potter is that what it's from?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> too bad so sad


We are right by the kitchen


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

Antonio said:


> View attachment 303042View attachment 303043


are you saving the world via squats


----------



## Antonio (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ring fit?


yes I've been posting my results here


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yeah I don't Harry Potter is that what it's from?


it's from Lord of the rings but ok


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> your a wizard hairy


....I got behind after the 3rd movie then gave up.


----------



## Antonio (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> are you saving the world via squats


squats are fun but only because I want a thick booty


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> it's from Lord of the rings but ok


Oh
I get them mixed up


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....I got behind after the 3rd movie then gave up.


Y same


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

I’m so confused I thought fair was today...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Oh
> I get them mixed up


LMAO THAT WORKED


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> it's from Lord of the rings but ok





ohare01 said:


> Oh
> I get them mixed up


No Abri, she's lying.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

I CAN'T BELIEVE IT


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Oh
> I get them mixed up


lmao I can't believe you pulled it off


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

_Oh_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> lmao




	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020

Prank'd ya


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

i am a law abiding citizen


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I CAN'T BELIEVE IT


Tsk tsk you’re gonna give Abri trust issues


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Oh


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> LMAO THAT WORKED


*SALTY*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

well, now I feel stupid


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

In actuality they’d probably throw me out back into the woods cuz the only magic trick i can do is being forcefully transformed into a murder deer


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Tsk tsk you’re gonna give Abri trust issues





Enxssi said:


> *SALTY*


ann takamaki wishes only to cause chaos


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020
> 
> Prank'd ya


no continue

Ah yes I am the Lord of the Hufflepuff rings


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> well, now I feel stupid


don't lmao was just a prank


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Tsk tsk you’re gonna give Abri trust issues


First she tricked me about getting suspended for an hour now this

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



Saltyy said:


> don't lmao was just a prank


Well I still do ;-;
Im so naive hhhh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> First she tricked me about getting suspended for an hour now this


there was a jk there tho


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

How long until this thread is 2000 pages


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> How long until this thread is 2000 pages


Who knows?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> How long until this thread is 2000 pages


Yes


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

what did this guy eat


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Yes


soon


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

6 days or less


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> How long until this thread is 2000 pages


Ice cream party


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> soon


every time i return here there's a single topic i can never seem to understand


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> every time i return here there's a single topic i can never seem to understand


basically I prank'd abri


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

I want to eat a tub of ice cream myself
Maybe I will draw stick man eating a tub of ice cream


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> basically I prank'd abri


what did u do


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> every time i return here there's a single topic i can never seem to understand


Maybe due to not looking for the context.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what did u do


told her Harry potter houses were from lord of the rings, read the last pages


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what did u do


i said that there were only four seasons and then she tricked abri by saying that hufflepuff and ravenclaw were from lord of the rings


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

How many pages will this thread be by the end of the year though...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i said that there were only four seasons and then she tricked abri by saying that hufflepuff and ravenclaw were from lord of the rings


bro


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> bro


bro


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> How many pages will this thread be by the end of the year though...


Halfway through the year we made it to 1k, but this thread has only been up for a few months, so maybe soon.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

how did i get this title


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Anyways Evwirt is still chilly and I’m starving


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> bro


I'm uncultured


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 303047
> how did i get this title


kurb are you canonically a smoothie


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yeah I don't Harry Potter is that what it's from?





Saltyy said:


> it's from Lord of the rings but ok





ohare01 said:


> Oh
> I get them mixed up





Saltyy said:


> LMAO THAT WORKED





Seastar said:


> No Abri, she's lying.





Saltyy said:


> I CAN'T BELIEVE IT





Rosie977 said:


> lmao I can't believe you pulled it off





ohare01 said:


> _Oh_





Saltyy said:


> Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020
> 
> Prank'd ya





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Tsk tsk you’re gonna give Abri trust issues





Clockwise said:


> Oh





Enxssi said:


> *SALTY*





ohare01 said:


> well, now I feel stupid





Saltyy said:


> ann takamaki wishes only to cause chaos





Rosie977 said:


> no continue
> 
> Ah yes I am the Lord of the Hufflepuff rings





Saltyy said:


> don't lmao was just a prank





ohare01 said:


> First she tricked me about getting suspended for an hour now this
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020
> 
> ...





Saltyy said:


> there was a jk there tho


Context


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Cool


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Anyways Evwirt is still chilly and I’m starving


......Hmm, look for winter forage.
Oh wait that's Stardew Valley.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ......Hmm, look for winter forage.
> Oh wait that's Stardew Valley.


I’ve got that covered I just need to cook it


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Spooky isn't a season there are only four, cold, hot, ravenclaw and hufflepuff


even more context


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Anyways Evwirt is still chilly and I’m starving


the real question is how many posts will ylwc have by the end of the year? im thinking around 20k


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

How many use tbt on a computer here?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> even more context


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> kurb are you canonically a smoothie


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> How many use tbt on a computer here?


I alternate. Computer, phone, DS...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> the real question is how many posts will ylwc have by the end of the year? im thinking around 20k


Who knows what if Evwirt eats me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 303048


Thank you


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 303048


Number 15-Burger King Foot Lettuce


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Foot lettuce


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

O


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I alternate. Computer, phone, DS...


DS

what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 303048


His torso too big for his got darn shoe


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 303049
> O


OOOOOOO


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> DS
> 
> what


Yes


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> the real question is how many posts will ylwc have by the end of the year? im thinking around 20k


What about me? Most of these are actually from 2020.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What about me? Most of these are actually from 2020.


OOO
=O=
OOOO


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> OOO
> =O=
> OOOO


oooooo


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yes


reminds me of when id use the wii u internet browser for tbt


Seastar said:


> What about me? Most of these are actually from 2020.


35k?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

anime pepe the frog is cursed


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> DS
> 
> what


well DS does have a internet browser app i think
at least i think


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> well DS does have a internet browser app i think
> at least i think


I think it's outdated


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

|     |


Saltyy said:


> I think it's outdated


huh well if that’s the case I got it to work


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> anime pepe the frog is cursed


how soand you've only now decided this?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

i wonder
if you use twitter on a 2Ds
will it show up
as twitter for 2DS


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 303050


which jack?

jak and daxter?
jack squat?
Jack-o-lantern?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

|   | :

||  | __


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> which jack?
> 
> jak and daxter?
> jack squat?
> Jack-o-lantern?


you dont know jack

the og jackbox


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i wonder
> if you use twitter on a 2Ds
> will it show up
> as twitter for 2DS


I've done it
It shows as


Spoiler: mobile web m2



a


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> |   | :
> 
> ||  | __


get outta here with that ****


----------



## toxapex (Aug 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> How many use tbt on a computer here?


i use it on laptop cause i dont like how its formatted on mobile -_-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> get outta here with that ****


No


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

You know when everything gets an anime adaption


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> you dont know jack
> 
> the og jackbox


oh right that's what it's called


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> which jack?
> 
> jak and daxter?
> jack squat?
> Jack-o-lantern?


It’s the one that hit the road and don’t come back no more no more


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It’s the one that hit the road and don’t come back no more no more


oh ok


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

i feel like kurb gets visible veins on his forehead when i get his references


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i feel like kurb gets visible veins on his forehead when i get his references


in fact i get happy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> in fact i get happy


$trange


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> in fact i get happy


oh?
because you know im the biggest brain on the block?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

free meme


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> oh?
> because you know im the biggest brain on the block?


is that so


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Proof


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

i am wasting memory


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 303051
> 
> free meme


the thread when they see swiss army nails


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

|
|
     ||
| |
|                 |  |      |
| |
  |      ||
|
|    _____
Loss but he has scolioses in some panels
Wait it fixed itself


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> |
> |
> ||
> | |
> ...


It was free not to post this


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> |
> |
> ||
> | |
> ...





i remind myself that you guys arent that old when i look at these


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

I’ll eat a pack of crackers or 2 right now

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020

I existed in 2005


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I’ll eat a pack of crackers or 2 right now
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020
> 
> I existed in 2005


Same. I went to Texas on a trip in 2005


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> |
> |
> ||
> | |
> ...


?
I don't get it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

I existed in 2006


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 14, 2020)

2005? o l d


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I existed in 2006


^^^


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

My mom fell in the driveway whem she was pregnant with me


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I existed in 2006


yeah but you hadn't broken out yet


Rosie977 said:


> 2005? o l d
> 
> ^^^


you might've, currently unsure

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> My mom fell in the driveway whem she was pregnant with me


my dad flung me when i was like 6 months old after he tripped over one of my baby toys in the dark


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> My mom fell in the driveway whem she was pregnant with me


Oh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

so we ordered pizza, half of it is smushed 

**** that driver


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Oh


Fun times


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> so we ordered pizza, half of it is smushed
> 
> **** that driver


Ouch


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

I was born in a completely different state. I’d be a LOT closer to most of y’all if we stayed


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I was born in a completely different state. I’d be a LOT closer to most of y’all if we stayed


i can tell you're from the south just from the amount of times you say "y'all"


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

And I am being forced to eat a slice with no cheese and barely any sauce 

**** this


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

now you're in the midwest and they do that a lot too


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I was born in a completely different state. I’d be a LOT closer to most of y’all if we stayed


Aw, well there go my plans of us all meeting  somewhere


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> And I am being forced to eat a slice with no cheese and barely any sauce
> 
> **** this


I like when cheese falls off the pizza especially at Costco


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i can tell you're from the south just from the amount of times you say "y'all"


I picked that up from my Texas/Tennessee native mom


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> And I am being forced to eat a slice with no cheese and barely any sauce
> 
> **** this


I'm so mad


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Aw, well there go my plans of us all meeting  somewhere


Hm imagine a TBT convention


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hm imagine a TBT convention


god that would be awful


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hm imagine a TBT convention


_*amazing*_


FreeHelium said:


> god that would be awful


No


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> god that would be awful


There’s a booth for the basement and Vrisnem is forced to stand guard


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> god that would be awful


probably


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Actually the booth would just be a ball pit


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Actually the booth would just be a ball pt


We get an extra hour in the ball pit


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

I have returned after eating 2 packs of crackers


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Actually the booth would just be a ball pit


fitting


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I have returned after eating 2 packs of crackers


What kind?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> god that would be awful


*god that would be amazing


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Plain crackers


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

id just go to sleep on a bench somewhere probably


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

I like the crackers the nurse gave me
Then one year she skipped town and we got a different nurse
I miss the old nurse I use to go there a lot


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

I enjoy eating plain crackers


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I enjoy eating plain crackers


Same


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

waiting for the seashell shop to be back, i know they said the direct would be late tonight but when lets gooooooooooo


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

I just got some German chocolate cake lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

How much TBT are seashells worth?


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Hoping for more add ons as well


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

i almost fell in my chair


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> How much TBT are seashells worth?


Probably like 100 or something since the user change is 1200
... wait did I just do math? oh no


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> How much TBT are seashells worth?


you can't exchange them


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

I got an idea for an addon: like MySpace, we can have music on our profiles.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i almost fell in my chair


good


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Imagine trading seashells would be an inflation


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> There’s a booth for the basement and Vrisnem is forced to stand guard


We'd all hang out there the whole time


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i almost fell in my chair


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

And again, I wish the extension would return
I know they won’t, but it looks cool


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> We'd all hang out there the whole time


We’d set the booth on fire then get kicked out and have to spend time in our cramped hotel rooms until the pool opened

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020

It just seems like something that would happen


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> We’d set the booth on fire then get kicked out and have to spend time in our cramped hotel rooms until the pool opened


_sounds like a plan_


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

There was this gif I wanted to use, but it won’t look good anyways without the extension


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

what would i do


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> what would i do


Idk you seem like an Achille’s heel


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Who will participate in the art contest if it shows up
I think I will try this time...


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 14, 2020)

Speaking of gifs and pain...




So many possibilities but many broke
wow that's a lot send help


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Idk you seem like an Achille’s heel


What about me


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Speaking of gifs and pain...
> View attachment 303061
> So many possibilities but many broke


bruh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

You’d know who I am from the cheap Halloween animal mask lol


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Idk you seem like an Achille’s heel


so shes a weak point of the group?


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

That is a lot of gifs...


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You’d know who I am from the cheap Halloween animal mask lol


this isnt a furry con


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What about me


You’d try to oppose the chaos but you’re also a part of it

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> so shes a weak point of the group?


O wait not like that


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> this isnt a furry con


I’d rather not show my face lol maybe just my forest mask


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> You’d try to oppose the chaos but you’re also a part of it
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020
> 
> ...


Sounds like me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

but that begs the question as to what role I'd play


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> so shes a weak point of the group?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> but that begs the question as to what role I'd play


Chaos chaos


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

I'm pretty chill irl though



Enxssi said:


>


wait no I used the term wrong


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

What is my role other than mysterious person


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Honestly I'd probably be super shy LMAO
I'd need an extrovert to come get me out of my shell


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What is my role other than mysterious person


You lurk in the shadows and watch over us. The wise one.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What is my role other than mysterious person


Uhhh
mysterious person


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Honestly I'd probably be super shy LMAO
> I'd need an extrovert to come get me out of my shell


same 
I used to have extrovert friends but not anymore so wheeee


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What is my role other than mysterious person


master of one word replies


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Honestly I'd probably be super shy LMAO
> I'd need an extrovert to come get me out of my shell


Exactly. This describes me.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

What would i do


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

id just order food in the food court and perhaps other things i cant disclose


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> same
> I used to have extrovert friends but not anymore so wheeee


Same, my only irl friend became introverted too and we're both shy even around each other now so Aaaaaaa

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> id just order food in the food court and perhaps other things i cant disclose


do I want to know, helium


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 303054
> i remind myself that you guys arent that old when i look at these


For me that's "Year of my Neopets obsession".


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> For me that's "Year of my Neopets obsession".


Hmm for me it's another year of existn't


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> For me that's "Year of my Neopets obsession".


that was the year i was super into uhhhh bdaman maybe? i remember watching the **** out of the anime somewhere between 05 and 07


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

I just remember going to six flags over Texas and Hurricane Katrina


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Who feels different when they change icons?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

I was born in 2006 yeeee

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Am I the only one who feels different when I change icons


I do and everyone else does to me when they change too


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Who feels different when they change icons?


I do too like I take up the persona of whatever the mood is


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> do I want to know, helium


no


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Who feels different when they change icons?


Yeah me too. I feel so wierd as fuko now


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I do too like I take up the persona of whatever the mood is


Same


FreeHelium said:


> no


I'm scared


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Who feels different when they change icons?


now i just feel like the man behind the laughter


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> no


I can guess


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I can guess


oh no


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I can guess


sure ig lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

IDK I a don’t feel like a deer when I change my pfp to its


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> sure ig lol


okay well I was gonna but it doesn't seem like you


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> okay well I was gonna but it doesn't seem like you


what


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> IDK I a don’t feel like a deer when I change my pfp to its


You always seem the same deer or no deer


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> what


I fear to even say the name


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> You always seem the same deer or no deer


Yup


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

I missed out on the hunger games


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I fear to even say the name


dm it on discord then lol


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Does anyone else base what they think people are like off their profile pic?
Like idk certain pics give certain vibes


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Will anyone host though if they can? 
I cannot host


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> dm it on discord then lol


I would but I hate the fact that my mind immediately thought of that so no

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Does anyone else base what they think people are like off their profile pic?
> Like idk certain pics give certain vibes


vibe check time
idk all I see is Jotaro


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Does anyone else base what they think people are like off their profile pic?
> Like idk certain pics give certain vibes


so you think im like either spike o pepe anime man? interesting


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

I just feel like an Inkling/Octoling when I'm on here.
Except for when I'm not RPing


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> so you think im like either spike o pepe anime man? interesting


uh


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I would but I hate the fact that my mind immediately thought of that so no


"can i guess"
"nvm"




you really got me this time


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> so you think im like either spike o pepe anime man? interesting


I always imagined what you say to come out of Spike's mouth so yes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I just feel like an Inkling/Octoling when I'm on here.
> Except for when I'm not RPing


Same but instead of inkling/octoling it’s feral child


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

what vi🅱e do i give off


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

I just feel like,,,, 
idk

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



Enxssi said:


> what vi🅱e do i give off


crazy


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

I’m always neutral regardless


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I just feel like,,,,
> idk
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020
> ...


accurat


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

What's my vibe

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



Clockwise said:


> I’m always neutral regardless


Yeah you give me a neutral about everything vibe


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

I probably don't even need to ask about my vibe


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I probably don't even need to ask about my vibe


woomy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

brethren bringing up this fake convention made me wonder what a game of Mafia or DnD would be like with the basement dwellers


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Although according to alignment i’m a chaotic neutral


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What's my vibe


kind jotaro fangirl


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I always imagined what you say to come out of Spike's mouth so yes





https://imgur.com/a4nfzf8


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Although according to alignment i’m a chaotic neutral


Not accurate
You're neutral neutral


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> woomy


Yes, I am woomy.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> kind jotaro fangirl


: D


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> https://imgur.com/a4nfzf8


helium is promoting smoking


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> brethren bringing up this fake convention made me wonder what a game of Mafia or DnD would be like with the basement dwellers


:O
i wonder too


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> brethren bringing up this fake convention made me wonder what a game of Mafia or DnD would be like with the basement dwellers


Insane


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Although according to alignment i’m a chaotic neutral


It said I'm chaotic good.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> brethren bringing up this fake convention made me wonder what a game of Mafia or DnD would be like with the basement dwellers


Good chaos.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020

What's my vibe?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> It said I'm chaotic good.


It said I'm lawful good ;3


Rosie977 said:


> Good chaos.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020
> 
> What's my vibe?


Chill weeb


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> helium is promoting smoking


i do say that line a lot though
didnt even get it from there either, idr if its in the og script or not, i didnt watch it dubbed


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Chaotic neutral because once in a while, I say a cursed comment here


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Cellar Mafia is too much like a business session tho


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

im too scared to play cellar mafia


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Cellar Mafia is too much like a business session tho


yeah the people in there are pretty stinky i will agree


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

I always saw myself as a true neutral but idk now


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

I can't really deny the chaotic part after the things I did in Quiplash...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

I see myself as chaotic good


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Discord mafia was quite fun though. At least the folks I played with.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

i am lawful evil always


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Chaotic neutral because once in a while, I say a cursed comment here


I was being so cursed yesterday yet I'm still lawful good


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

almost page 1500 and when direct


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> im too scared to play cellar mafia


Same


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I can't really deny the chaotic part after the things I did in Quiplash...


my answers really showed off my chaotic evil side


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> my answers really showed off my chaotic evil side


I'm definitely chaotic evil/neutral


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> my answers really showed off my chaotic evil side


remember when one of my answers said "she told me she was 18"


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I'm definitely chaotic evil/neutral


Leaning into chaotic evil with jikken


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> remember when one of my answers said "she told me she was 18"


ah, so that was you


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Do you guys think I'm really lawful good lol


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

Remember when I said the sailors get eaten by whales?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Do you guys think I'm really lawful good lol


hmmm lawful neutral?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> remember when one of my answers said "she told me she was 18"


remember what my answer was


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Do you guys think I'm really lawful good lol


Might have to go with neutral good actually

Edit: wait no I meant lawful neutral oops


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> remember when one of my answers said "she told me she was 18"


what test is this and how do I take it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> remember what my answer was


wakanda forever


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hmmm lawful neutral?


Maybe 
The description of lawful good really did describe me tho
maybe I'm just lawful good irl


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

what y'all talking about?

Quiplash?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wakanda forever


literally the most repulsive thing i couldve put lmao


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what y'all talking about?
> 
> Quiplash?


I must knoe


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

I think I’m chaotic good I say cursed things about my favorite foods but I’m not getting violent


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I must knoe


yes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

I tried eating kurb because I claimed he was cake
How am I still lawful good


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

also my answer for the most embarrassing thing you could do on jeopardy, my very first answer in quiplash ever, was
"**** and piss everywhere"


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> also my answer for the most embarrassing thing you could do on jeopardy, my very first answer in quiplash ever, was
> "**** and piss everywhere"


now I want to play quiplash


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Did it again and I got lawful good...
Hm...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

IRL me is Dr. Jekyll while online me is Mr. Hyde.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> also my answer for the most embarrassing thing you could do on jeopardy, my very first answer in quiplash ever, was
> "**** and piss everywhere"


wh


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> now I want to play quiplash


the answers i give are not safe for tbt at all


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

frog is chaotic neutral because they keep abusing the Blessed-Cursed scale


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> IRL me is Dr. Jekyll while online me is Mr. Hyde.


Idk who they are

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> the answers i give are not safe for tbt at all


oh no


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Idk who they are


Isn't that a book?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Isn't that a book?


I wouldn't know


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Idk who they are


Okay so basically Dr. Jekyll has a good reputation or something. He's pretty chill and classy whatever. But, Mr. Hyde is his alter-ego where he goes to do things that are socially unacceptable for his time. As OSP put it, "It could range from eating children to doing drag."


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

for a comic one where it was two prisoners and you had to fill in this blank "what could be worse than this?"
i put..... cbt

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020

and it didnt win and i was so salty


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Okay so basically Dr. Jekyll has a good reputation or something. He's pretty chill and classy whatever. But, Mr. Hyde is his alter-ego where he goes to do things that are socially unacceptable for his time. As OSP put it, "It could range from eating children to doing drag."


_well, same_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

OH MY WEBKINZ GOOGLES ENGLISH FAIRY TALES IS MAGICAL. One “fairy tale” they had was called princess Anastasia and it involved medieval European ninjas in a country that sounded African. IT GOT A  S E Q U E L.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> medieval European ninjas


Well I'm sold


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> OH MY WEBKINZ GOOGLES ENGLISH FAIRY TALES IS MAGICAL. One “fairy tale” they had was called princess Anastasia and it involved medieval European ninjas in a country that sounded African. IT GOT A  S E Q U E L.


what

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> for a comic one where it was two prisoners and you had to fill in this blank "what could be worse than this?"
> i put..... cbt
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020
> ...


I don't get it


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

**** my head hurts more than it did earlier


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

Everyone voted my answer when I said the sailors get eaten.
Help I'm cursed.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020
> 
> ...


*"Cognitive-behavioral therapy"*
Uhm idk


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Hm..


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020
> 
> ...


you dont want to


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *"Cognitive-behavioral therapy"*
> Uhm idk


_wh_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> you dont want to





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *"Cognitive-behavioral therapy"*
> Uhm idk


That?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

my head is screaming
its also 10:30 pm so i cant actually scream sadly


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _wh_


Eh maybe I'm wrong


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _wh_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020
> 
> ...


its not that


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

For your viewing (dis)pleasure


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> the answers i give are not safe for tbt at all


is fine, 14 + 2005 = 2019 which is more than 18


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

I’m thinking of wanting to do hunger games right now...


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

trust me you dont want to know


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> its not that


Saw something else on urban dictionary but idk what that is


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> for a comic one where it was two prisoners and you had to fill in this blank "what could be worse than this?"
> i put..... cbt
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020
> ...


i don't know what that is but I put "headphones with justin Bieber music"


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I’m thinking of wanting to do hunger games right now...


i did save the last game so it wouldnt take me long to set up but im waiting for seashell shop to drop


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> its not that


College Basketball Talk


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i did save the last game so it wouldnt take me long to set up but im waiting for seashell shop to drop


same


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> College Basketball Talk
> View attachment 303063


ill dm you it on discord


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

OH I KNOW WHAT CBT IS


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

i can barely even type a sentence or focus on anything
i literally even took migraine medicine earlier
And I can’t take my anxiety meds until Monday bc my mom thinks it’s causing my headaches


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> College Basketball Talk
> View attachment 303063


I have a feeling I know what the last letter is


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

I’d host, but I’m on iPad


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

And I can’t sleep because the intrusive thoughts + headache just gets worse when I try


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

I think I know what it stands for but I don't know what the thing actually is-

oh wait I just got it
oh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

turns out I was right on my hunch


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

Agggxsbahfshsvscsgdh************Myheadhurtssosmuchh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> And I can’t sleep because the intrusive thoughts + headache just gets worse when I try


oh I'm sorry :[ I wish there was a way to help


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> trust me you dont want to know


i forgot but i dont want to re-know


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Much acronyms


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh I'm sorry :[ I wish there was a way to help


its good it helps just to get it off my chest (er,, head)


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i forgot but i dont want to re-know


Good


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 14, 2020)

-visible confusion- 
this might be good for once.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

I'm glad I'm completely lost.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> -visible confusion-
> this might be good for once.


don't look it up.


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Excited for direct
Can’t wait


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Excited for direct
> Can’t wait


whens it happening I’ll probably still be here bc I can’t ****ing sleep


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> don't look it up.


I just looked up the slang meaning.
I was right and I regret everything


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> whens it happening I’ll probably still be here bc I can’t ****ing sleep


I'm sorry to hear that ;;


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm glad I'm completely lost.


Same here. I don’t even want a bit of an explanation


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Probably tonight
Still can’t wait though


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I just looked up the slang meaning.
> I was right and I regret everything


I've seen memes about it so 
Uh
yeah


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I just looked up the slang meaning.
> I was right and I regret everything


is it bad I don't really care


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I just looked up the slang meaning.
> I was right and I regret everything


i dont hold back in quiplash


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I've seen memes about it so
> Uh
> yeah


Oh-

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



Saltyy said:


> is it bad I don't really care


Yes


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

I want to scream rn 
but my moms asleep

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020

**** it imma sleep anyway
anyone wanna hit me with a frying pan


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Mood
I want to scream, but I know I can‘t


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I want to scream rn
> but my moms asleep
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020
> ...


No I will protect you

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Oh-
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020
> 
> ...


welp I'm messed up in many ways, this is just one


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> No I will protect you
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020
> 
> ...


how is wild child not in your sig but antonio is


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> No I will protect you
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020
> 
> ...


ok : (
Imma try to read some of a book and see if I can sleep


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> No I will protect you
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020
> 
> ...


I am too but that stuff still bothers me


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> how is wild child not in your sig but antonio is


Prolly cuz I stumbled here a month ago


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

This conversation is scaring me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> how is wild child not in your sig but antonio is


Oops time to add


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

I’m going to try and sleep now,,, nighty night 

if I don’t sleep bully me into logging out pls


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

oh hey 75% of the way to page 2k


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

update: i have still not solved the mystery


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I’m going to try and sleep now,,, nighty night
> 
> if I don’t sleep bully me into logging out pls


you cannot make me bully you >:C


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> you cannot make me bully you >:C


I will say bed o’clock tho


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Halfway to 3k as well


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

come on seashells


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

it would be a shame if the one piece anime doesn't use this when it finally ends


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

@FreeHelium added you in my sig, its been long overdue


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

We need direct now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @FreeHelium added you in my sig, its been long overdue


Only in your sig will I ever be considered cool


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

sending loth hospital doggos


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @FreeHelium added you in my sig, its been long overdue


personally ive never been a huge fan of user shoutouts because you'll always have someone who feels left out, thats why my 'list' thing just has "you" lol


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Only in your sig will I ever be considered cool


Nah you're cool in general 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> personally ive never been a huge fan of user shoutouts because you'll always have someone who feels left out, thats why my 'list' thing just has "you" lol


I just add literally all of my friends


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Only in your sig will I ever be considered cool


i've knighted you into the cool dark arts wym


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Nah you're cool in general


Haha if only    

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> i've knighted you into the cool dark arts wym


whoa whoa whoa when did that happen


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Emojis


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Haha if only


_*You are, accept the truth*_


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

I‘m never cool in the real world to be honest


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I‘m never cool in the real world to be honest


[X] doubt


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> whoa whoa whoa when did that happen


when i decided to make you my apprentice, soon you may even get a seat on the council... but not the rank of master


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I‘m never cool in the real world to be honest


lies


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*You are, accept the truth*_


Idk I don't think cool people slip on the stands at assemblies and have to carry their shoes up to where their class is sitting because they went the wrong way this haunts me every night


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Idk I don't think cool people slip on the stands at assemblies and have to carry there shoes up to where they're class is sitting because they went the wrong way this haunts me every night


:C


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

wow I used two different theirs and they were both wrong


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Idk I don't think cool people slip on the stands at assemblies and have to carry there shoes up to where they're class is sitting because they went the wrong way this haunts me every night


I still think you're cool, every one messes up ya know


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

THE SHOP IS GONE


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Idk I don't think cool people slip on the stands at assemblies and have to carry there shoes up to where they're class is sitting because they went the wrong way this haunts me every night


ok but why did you have to take your shoes off for an assembly, arent those usually in the gym? mine were

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



Saltyy said:


> THE SHOP IS GONE


its happening


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> THE SHOP IS GONE


AAAAA


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I‘m never cool in the real world to be honest


I think this about myself too.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> THE SHOP IS GONE


AH


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> THE SHOP IS GONE


wh- I thought it looked off and it is
WHAT


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> THE SHOP IS GONE


What the heck
I just noticed something was different..


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> ok but why did you have to take your shoes off for an assembly, arent those usually in the gym? mine were


I was wearing slip-ons so I just took them off to get a better grip



ohare01 said:


> I still think you're cool, every one messes up ya know


also you're too nice to me but thank you


----------



## Jacob (Aug 14, 2020)

HYPE FOR THE DIRECT TONIGHT hi :]


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

AND MY RED USER TITLE IS GONE TOO
DOUBLE AH


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 14, 2020)

it's zoomed in more
I hate it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

the notifications are in such an odd place


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

Jacob said:


> HYPE FOR THE DIRECT TONIGHT hi :]


hi


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

OOOOH STUFF IS HAPPENING


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> THE SHOP IS GONE


wHAT


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

_The collectibles are gone._


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Jacob said:


> HYPE FOR THE DIRECT TONIGHT hi :]


hello there and neat avatar


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

I see it’s gone
direct confirmed soon??


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

AAAAAA THIS IS SO WEIRD


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _The collectibles are gone._


You’re right


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

NO not my RED USER TITLE


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I was wearing slip-ons so I just took them off to get a better grip
> 
> 
> also you're too nice to me but thank you


No u and no problem


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Oh no my rose from Vris


----------



## Jacob (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hello there and neat avatar


omg my poor collectibles are GONE hello and thank you  you too


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

its happening boys.

soon freehelium will be no more


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Oh man my username feels weird now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

MY CAKE NO


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

my cake has been stolen


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 14, 2020)

hhhh notifications look so wrong


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

WHERE IS MY CAKE


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> its happening boys.
> 
> soon freehelium will be no more


or so you think
FreeHelium shall rise from the ashes like a phoenix


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

My orange title...


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 14, 2020)

ANNOUNCEMENT WOOO


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

MY STOCKPILE OF TASTY CAKES 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> ANNOUNCEMENT WOOO


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Tbt looks a bit strange


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

AH BLUE BANNER


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ANNOUNCEMENT WOOO


guess i gotta stay up for another hour


----------



## Jacob (Aug 14, 2020)

omg an HOUR bye


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

Excitement aaaaaaa


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

ITS GONE
I PAID PRECIOUS TBT
NOW I LOOK PLAIN


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

We got a notification up top


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> hhhh notifications look so wrong


Ikr


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ITS GONE
> I PAID PRECIOUS TBT
> NOW I LOOK PLAIN


now you're one of us again


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> or so you think
> FreeHelium shall rise from the ashes like a phoenix


i'll just start referring to you as "me squared"
is that what you want


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Jacob said:


> omg my poor collectibles are GONE hello and thank you  you too


oh I forgot to say thank you
Thank you!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

MY. CAKE.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ITS GONE
> I PAID PRECIOUS TBT
> NOW I LOOK PLAIN


The user title color never showed up for me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i'll just start referring to you as "me squared"
> is that what you want


uh sure


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> The user title color never showed up for me


nooo : (


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

oml soon


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 14, 2020)

panik


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

hmmm I kinda like my username the way it is, though...


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> uh sure


there wasn't going to be any other option but im glad you're open to it


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> nooo : (


For some reason, it hasn't been working if it's hidden.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hmmm I kinda like my username the way it is, though...


stage 2: denial


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

it worked for me ;(


----------



## Jacob (Aug 14, 2020)

I like my username


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> stage 2: denial


aren't these the different stages of grief/death or something


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> aren't these the different stages of grief/death or something


yes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> panik


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> For some reason, it hasn't been working if it's hidden.


Ah. The orange is my least favorite fruit anyways (and it’s nonexistent in Evwirt)


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> it worked for me ;(


Yeah, it's like that.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

I kinda wanna change my user to Abri but I wouldn't have enough shells
And animated avi


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

well now I've been reminded of Ruby Gloom
what an odd little show


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

NO KALM NO KALM


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

Jacob said:


> I like my username


i liked mine too, 3 years ago when i was still using it everywhere and i had a good friend group

now it just reminds me of the past and i hate it tbh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I kinda wanna change my user to Abri but I wouldn't have enough shells
> And animated avi


you would abandon me like that?


----------



## Jacob (Aug 14, 2020)

Your user title color change needed to be unhidden in your lineup for people besides you to see it !!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

BIG PANIK


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I kinda wanna change my user to Abri but I wouldn't have enough shells
> And animated avi


back to sugaryy or riot


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> back to sugaryy or riot


I changed my user to saltyy for a reason


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

oi does anyone else remember Ruby Gloom


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oi does anyone else remember Ruby Gloom


no


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> well now I've been reminded of Ruby Gloom
> what an odd little show


I used to watch that wtf


Saltyy said:


> you would abandon me like that?


I-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

UHH UHH PANIK PANIK


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I changed my user to saltyy for a reason


now we need a peppery


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oi does anyone else remember Ruby Gloom


yes hello i forgot it existed but it used to always be on before spongebob when i was in like grade 1 so id watch it


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

I need to start thinking about animated avatars uhhhh


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> now we need a peppery


do not tempt me like this


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 14, 2020)

*Panik*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> back to sugaryy or riot





Saltyy said:


> I changed my user to saltyy for a reason


aaaaaaaa


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I used to watch that wtf
> 
> I-


hMMMMMM 

the worst part of betrayal is that it always comes from a friend


----------



## Jacob (Aug 14, 2020)

omg i recognize the name sugaryy did we communicate before


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

what would i change my name to if i had the bells :/


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> now we need a peppery


Spicyy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *Panik*


Panik cult, perhaps?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> what would i change my name to if i had the bells :/


Xssien


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oi does anyone else remember Ruby Gloom


I've never heard of it, sorry.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Spicyy


Even BETTER


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Jacob said:


> omg i recognize the name sugaryy did we communicate before


_did I talk to you before?
and yea i was sugaryy_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> do not tempt me like this


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Xssien


ok yysalt


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

PANIK CULTS


----------



## Jacob (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _did I talk to you before?
> and yea i was sugaryy_


maybe youre just famous


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

GUYS tell me 2 slleep and do any of you have tricks to help fall aslepe


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

I wish I could have more than one username but that'd make no sense


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

*Collectibles r gone*


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 14, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> GUYS tell me 2 slleep and do any of you have tricks to help fall aslepe


NO TIME FOR THAT WE MUST PANIK


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


>


i think kurb would be better suited to take the peppery name.
or maybe probablynotjosuke


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> GUYS tell me 2 slleep and do any of you have tricks to help fall aslepe


bury yourself in pillows and soft things, also stop looking at your phone


----------



## Jacob (Aug 14, 2020)

change youre name to AcidReflux since we're talkin bout peppery


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i think kurb would be better suited to take the peppery name.
> or maybe probablynotjosuke


nahhh

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



Jacob said:


> change youre name to AcidReflux since we're talkin bout peppery


deal


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> GUYS tell me 2 slleep and do any of you have tricks to help fall aslepe






just for you


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> bury yourself in pillows and soft things, also stop looking at your phone


I should stop looking at my phone huh lol

hsgsgsgsgsheysgsnakwh I probably need to power it off


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i think kurb would be better suited to take the peppery name.
> or maybe probablynotjosuke


I shall remove thine shins for that


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 303074
> just for you


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

imagine sabotage
this post made by crewmember gang


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 303074
> just for you


Thank u for your wisdom


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

butteryy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> GUYS tell me 2 slleep and do any of you have tricks to help fall aslepe


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i think kurb would be better suited to take the peppery name.
> or maybe probablynotjosuke


I-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

from hereon-out I am AcidiccRefluxx


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 303075
> butteryy


@Vrisnem


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I-


PepperyNotJosuke


----------



## Jacob (Aug 14, 2020)

idk what panik or crewmember are or if theyre inside jokes but i still like to pretend like im involved


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

What is even happening


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 14, 2020)

I see Kurb discovered Among Us


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> @Vrisnem


NO


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> from hereon-out I am AcidiccRefluxx


and now the condiment name cult finally breaks


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Rosie and Salty both have the same avi
That was confusing


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> from hereon-out I am AcidiccRefluxx


.....Why?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> PepperyNotJosuke


PepperblyNotJosuke


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> GUYS tell me 2 slleep and do any of you have tricks to help fall aslepe


dont look at your phone before bed
make sure your room is at an ok temperature
read a book
try listening to soothing music


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> @Vrisnem


its literally bread


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> PepperyNotJosuke


Wh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .....Why?


not actually lmao


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Soapyy


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Rosie and Salty both have the same avi
> That was confusing


Does it make you... panik?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> its literally bread


lmao


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Also this forum is really laggy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Does it make you... panik?


PANIK


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> PepperblyNotJosuke


_???_


----------



## Jacob (Aug 14, 2020)

change your name to Laggyy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Soapyy


Yummyy


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 14, 2020)

ethan Kurb triggered by bread? More at 9


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I see Kurb discovered Among Us


i did
ya wanna try a few games?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Icyy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Hmm now I wanna change my username... But I still wanna be frog...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

Am I the only one not panicking?
Weird since I totally was like 2 days ago


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hmm now I wanna change my username... But I still wanna be frog...


Phroggy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hmm now I wanna change my username... But I still wanna be frog...


become frogfrogfrog


----------



## Jacob (Aug 14, 2020)

froggyy
slimeyy


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hmm now I wanna change my username... But I still wanna be frog...


will freehelium the name be kill?
find out later tonight


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 14, 2020)

"Rosie just beat the current record holder for biggest panik ever"


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

hello


----------



## oath2order (Aug 14, 2020)

THOUGHT Y'ALL DIDN'T HAVE DISCORD HM


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Ayyy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Hai again!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

TBT discord is scary


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

oath2order said:


> THOUGHT Y'ALL DIDN'T HAVE DISCORD HM


you're literally going to give the 5 people that dont use it an aneurysm again lol


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

Hello...



oath2order said:


> THOUGHT Y'ALL DIDN'T HAVE DISCORD HM


I don't.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hello...
> 
> 
> I don't.


We had some fear-inducing fun there


----------



## oath2order (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> you're literally going to give the 5 people that dont use it an aneurysm again lol



I dead-ass couldn't help myself I'm sorry I'll see myself out


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

It's back


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hello...
> 
> 
> I don't.


I went semi primal and sent cursed songs and videos so you weren’t missing much


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

PANIK


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Hello y'all get back on the hype train


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> We had some fear-inducing fun there


Okay... I wasted my time on a virtual pet website lol


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> PANIK


JUST BECAUSE WE'RE BACK DOESN'T MEAN WE'RE FINE 
PANIK


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

I wanted to kill my Sims for the time being but I forgot my Origin login


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

COME ON SEASHELLS


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

so anyways i have a very specific request
When i die 
I want all the artists on this forum
to collaborate on a mural of the Among Us spaceman
and put it on the banner


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> so anyways i have a very specific request
> When i die
> I want all the artists on this forum
> to collaborate on a mural of the Among Us spaceman
> and put it on the banner


who qualify as the artists


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> so anyways i have a very specific request
> When i die
> I want all the artists on this forum
> to collaborate on a mural of the Among Us spaceman
> and put it on the banner


code yourself alive


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> so anyways i have a very specific request
> When i die
> I want all the artists on this forum
> to collaborate on a mural of the Among Us spaceman
> and put it on the banner


How will anyone know


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> so anyways i have a very specific request
> When i die
> I want all the artists on this forum
> to collaborate on a mural of the Among Us spaceman
> and put it on the banner


i dont think this forum will be around by then.
unless you're planning something big


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

Hello guys


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> who qualify as the artists


I can art a bit


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> code yourself alive


he should just upload his conscience to the web


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Hello guys




Y’all’s asked for this


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 303080Y’all’s asked for this


I choose my own bedtime.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

```
>>alive.{target=kurb}
//no death on my watch
```


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 303080Y’all’s asked for this


HSGSGSGSGWUSFAHAGWGJWGEGSGSHEBE I SWEAR IM TRYINGGG


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

whoa was the react button moved or am I dumb


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

We’re back


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> How will anyone know


I stop posting suddenly


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

AH
WE'RE BACK




THAT WAS AWFUL
I COULDN'T TALK TO MY FRIENDS


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/w98jey0


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> whoa was the react button moved or am I dumb


Are you not gonna acknowledge the notifications or...


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> AH
> WE'RE BACK
> View attachment 303081
> THAT WAS AWFUL
> I COULDN'T TALK TO MY FRIENDS


this is why more of you guys need discord


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

What's a good way to let people know on here when we've died?
If I don't post for over 5 days assume I've kicked the bucket.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> who qualify as the artists


the museum forum


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> AH
> WE'RE BACK
> View attachment 303081
> THAT WAS AWFUL
> I COULDN'T TALK TO MY FRIENDS


I went primal so you weren’t missing much


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

I’d use discord, but it acts up for me sometimes


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> the museum forum


AHEM


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> What's a good way to let people know on here when we've died?
> If I don't post for over 5 days assume I've kicked the bucket.


^ same here lmao


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

I went for a week without electricity once.
You really cannot tell when someone is dead.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> AHEM


and you too


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

ive come to the conclusion that the mouse only shows up on fridays


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

Also what DID y’all assume when i was gone for a month?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Next time the forum goes down y’all’s getting tuba boss themes on discord


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

Just dranmk WATER


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Also what DID y’all assume when i was gone for a month?


you died


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Hiatus maybe?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Also what DID y’all assume when i was gone for a month?


You got hit by a car. All of your friends and family were crowded around your casket, weeping.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> and you too


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Also what DID y’all assume when i was gone for a month?


I may have sorta forgotten about you?
But that was before I really hung around here every hour of every day.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> you died





Kurb said:


> You got hit by a car. All of your friends and family were crowded around your casket, weeping.


Oh tight


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You got hit by a car. All of your friends and family were crowded around your casket, weeping.


... oddly specific


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Very serious


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

If I mysteriously go offline I've been caught awake past my bedtime


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

So if my laptop broke, everyone would think I died? Fun.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

On April Fools 2021, i want you all to pull a massive prank on me


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

i wonder what people thought that one week i just stopped using tbt in july


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Hm...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> On April Fools 2021, i want you all to pull a massive prank on me


Fun prank! We all jump you and throw you into a sewer.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ... oddly specific


krub did something happn


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> So if my laptop broke, everyone would think I died? Fun.


yeah and if you tweeted OoC for more than 3 posts at a time we assume you're being held hostage


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i wonder what people thought that one week i just stopped using tbt in july


I was a newb then and didn’t exactly know all of y’all


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> On April Fools 2021, i want you all to pull a massive prank on me


ok lol
*grabs crowbar and knife* 
now i just need to know your address for reasons


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Crazy that there is a panik cult here with 3 members


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> ok lol
> *grabs crowbar and knife*
> now i just need to know your address for reasons


We aren’t committing felonies


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 14, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> ok lol
> *grabs crowbar and knife*
> now i just need to know your address for reasons


*loads glock*
I've waited my whole life for this


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Fun prank! We all jump you and throw you into a sewer.


it’s a plan


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> ok lol
> *grabs crowbar and knife*
> now i just need to know your address for reasons


26517 CA-18, Rimforest, CA 92378


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

i do know enxssi added me to her sig as "cool guy who isnt on much" during my week absence


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

fun prank: we all log out and don't post on the thread to make kurb think we're dead


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> ok lol
> *grabs crowbar and knife*
> now i just need to know your address for reasons


He resides in Little Rock, Arkansas and takes the form of an adult contemporary pop station, Wikipedia says.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> fun prank: we all log out and don't post on the thread to make kurb think we're dead


Don't say it in case i remember


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> fun prank: we all log out and don't post on the thread to make kurb think we're dead


to make him extra concerned remove your avatar and like one of his old posts


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Are we going to a robbery now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

I’ll probably go completely feral


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

Hey guys my headaches gonOWWWWW


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Are we going to a robbery now


google the adress


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Are we going to a robbery now


No felonies please


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> fun prank: we all log out and don't post on the thread to make kurb think we're dead


Yes


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> google the adress


ok


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> google the adress


it’s something stupid isn’t ti


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

666 Fifth Avenue; Manhattan, New York10103 is one


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Are we going to a robbery now


like the prank the ab twins did


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 14, 2020)

Hey wait that's my house?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Yes


Present Kurb agrees


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

We should take one of kurbs giant code scripts and put a 2 in the 1 and 0s


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

domino's pizza


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Hey wait that's my house?


what


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Ruin binary code


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

i 


Saltyy said:


> We should take one of kurbs giant code scripts and put a 2 in the 1 and 0s


i don't binary kthx


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> We should take one of kurbs giant code scripts and put a 2 in the 1 and 0s


Ya that’ll **** him up


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

no
i know what will bother kurb
dm me if you want to know
do not post about it here though


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> 26517 CA-18, Rimforest, CA 92378


no one gonna check this?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

My “home” is Evwirt


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> We should take one of kurbs giant code scripts and put a 2 in the 1 and 0s


no no remove a ) or a = or " or something


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

10101010102101010101
Ruined binary code


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> no one gonna check this?


dominos pizza


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what


yes


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> dominos pizza


yep


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

I crave for pizza


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> yeah and if you tweeted OoC for more than 3 posts at a time we assume you're being held hostage


_W h a t_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> no no remove a ) or a = or " or something


delete the letter L in a variable and replace it with a capital I


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I crave for pizza


Me too


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

when I get the animated avi it's gonna be scrooge bathing in money


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

It's already midnight and no direct _*panik*
i will _stay up all night if I have to >.>


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

I’ve got water so I’m hydrated


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _W h a t_


Do you want me to repeat


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Can we have a pizza collectible
I will buy the whole stock


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Do you want me to repeat


_That won't help._


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> no
> i know what will bother kurb
> dm me if you want to know
> do not post about it here though


Tell


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ve got water so I’m hydrated


ay hydrohomie


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

I'm an Octoling. I can't drink water.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm an Octoling. I can't drink water.


You’d hate Evwirt atm


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm an Octoling. I can't drink water.


How do y'all stay hydrated? Or do you even need it?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm an Octoling. I can't drink water.


*leans back, slowly sips water*


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> when I get the animated avi it's gonna be scrooge bathing in money


so no username change?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Come on direct


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> so no username change?


still sitting on the idea


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> How do y'all stay hydrated? Or do you even need it?


Uh... ink?


Kurb said:


> *leans back, slowly sips water*


......Shhh I miss water.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

Yay cafe just happened secretly needed that more than direct


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh... ink?
> 
> ......Shhh I miss water.


does drinking ink equate to humans drinking blood?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> does drinking ink equate to humans drinking blood?


why would you drink ink in the first place


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

WHAT


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> why would you drink ink in the first place


to stay hydrated


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> to stay hydrated


if anything it'll close your throat up


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> does drinking ink equate to humans drinking blood?


.....I don't know. Perhaps.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> if anything it'll close your throat up


well good thing I'm not the one drinking ink


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .....I don't know. Perhaps.


then don't drink ink


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Evwirt’s water tastes pretty good NGL


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> then don't drink ink


But I am ink.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Evwirt’s water tastes pretty good NGL


like polonium

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Seastar said:


> But I am ink.


Exactly


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Exactly


......It's not like _that_ shhhh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

DIRECTTTT

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020

COME ON


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> like polonium
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> 
> ...


No it’s sweet not radioactive


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ......It's not like _that_ shhhh


how much wine have you drinken this plot line is going nowhere


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

watching a phineas and ferb thing with jack black this is bizarre


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> how much wine have you drinken this plot line is going nowhere


....I don't drink alcohol.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

_Sigh _this direct better happen. I'm almost out of panik


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

*patientn't waiting*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> _Sigh _this direct better happen. I'm almost out of panik





Saltyy said:


> *patientn't waiting*


The
_what_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

*patientn't waiting*


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

*aggressively refreshing*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Would y’all ever thru hike the Appalachian Trail


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

what is going on


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Would y’all ever thru hike the Appalachian Trail


I live nowhere near it


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> The
> _what_






_The TBT Direct._


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 303088
> _The TBT Direct._


*frantic command r*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

I don’t live near the AT but I’d love to hike at least a bit of it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t live near the AT but I’d love to hike at least a bit of it


I legit live nowhere near Atlanta, which is around 50mi from where the AT starts in Georgia


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

my guy has Reeboks holy cow


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I legit live nowhere near Atlanta, which is around 50mi from where the AT starts in Georgia


I’m probably way farther from the AT than you TBH


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Hi i see were back I've been drawing



I'm proud of this


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

I live near the end of them. Never been though.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

direct plsplspls


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Hi i see were back I've been drawing
> View attachment 303089
> I'm proud of this





Art fight, with mouse only


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Hi i see were back I've been drawing
> View attachment 303089
> I'm proud of this


They look so cute!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Hi i see were back I've been drawing
> View attachment 303089
> I'm proud of this


Chaosn't Chaosn't


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 303090
> Art fight, with mouse only


Wh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 303090
> Art fight, with mouse only


you just missed the Art Fight season


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Wh


open a paint program
we draw something with a mouse
people here vote


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

jeremy c'mon pls

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Kurb said:


> open a paint program
> we draw something with a mouse
> people here vote


oooo k cool


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> open a paint program
> we draw something with a mouse
> people here vote


Sorry busy refreshing


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> jeremy c'mon pls


he's writing as fast as he can


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Chaosn't Chaosn't


Ralsei is the opposite of chaos lmao


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> They look so cute!


Thank you!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

w


Rosie977 said:


> Sorry busy refreshing


was talking to @ohare01 but ok


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> open a paint program
> we draw something with a mouse
> people here vote


I'm on a phone


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm on a phone


Good enough
Do you have iBis Paint?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> he's writing as fast as he can


*typing


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Good enough
> Do you have iBis Paint?


Yea that's what i used to draw Ralsei


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> w
> 
> was talking to @ohare01 but ok


I meant voting. Still though, it's time for another refresh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

I believe in our lord and savior jeremy


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yea that's what i used to draw Ralsei


Use your finger
@Saltyy 
So what do we draw


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Good enough
> Do you have iBis Paint?


I have it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Use your finger
> @Saltyy
> So what do we draw


The panik meme


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Use your finger
> @Saltyy
> So what do we draw


ajoavwc2wh I'm not really that great at drawing


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ajoavwc2wh I'm not really that great at drawing


That's the point
I'm worse than you


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

i didn't want to say that but I don't want everyone to instantly NO tf out of me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> That's the point
> I'm worse than you


wowie

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Saltyy said:


> i didn't want to say that but I don't want everyone to instantly NO tf out of me


wdym


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> wowie


Crack open IbiS it's sketch time


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

this'll be interesting


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

someone pick a category


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Crack open IbiS it's sketch time


Uhh ok-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

MAKE THE PANIK MEME MAN


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> MAKE THE PANIK MEME MAN


HERE WE GOO0OO00O0O0O0O


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

goodnigjhtt


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

5 tbt that Abri wins


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

oh no im gonna fail


FreeHelium said:


> goodnigjhtt


gn


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Anddddd I did not make it to staff favorites
Time to try even harder next time


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> 5 tbt that Abri wins


Adding 5 to that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Anddddd I did not make it to staff favorites
> Time to try even harder next time


Oh, the winners were announced?


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Yes idk why but I will add “orz“ 
Oh well


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Eh if I were to use either of em I’d use the blue shell


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Can’t wait to receive blue shell though


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 303093


It’s an absolute masterpiece


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Hm pink shell might've gone with my sig, but there's no way I would've won so  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

There’s a new npc user named “Luna”


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> There’s a new npc user named “Luna”


Uh oh
significant changes alert


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> There’s a new npc user named “Luna”


Well, the fair theme this year _is _dreamy. I'm stoked!


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> There’s a new npc user named “Luna”


ohohohoho time to post something random on her profile


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Do I have to color it in


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> There’s a new npc user named “Luna”


probably for the fair since its dream themed


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ohohohoho time to post something random on her profile


Yes do it

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Do I have to color it in


Please do


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ohohohoho time to post something random on her profile


No results found Keepo

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Do I have to color it in


ig


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 303093


Guess not lol
I'll get mine

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Theoneandonlymegan said:


> Yes do it
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> 
> ...


nooo


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

What should I say


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Luna
					





					www.belltreeforums.com
				



hoho I'm the first one

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020

dangit nvm


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Luna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


except your not

this is why you're not fit for the rank of master yet


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

I’ve said hello to Luna


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> except your not
> 
> this is why you're not fit for the rank of master yet


I will mutinize you one day


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> View attachment 303094


next category


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Do I win


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Luna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hm gotta think of random stuff

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Do I win


y e s


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Do I win


yes


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

How about
An apple
also: the hat in my pfp might be a jojo hat


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I will mutinize you one day


your post is the first one now though


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

I have said hello to Luna
Will edit later if I could come up with something else


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> your post is the first one now though


thank you sir the uprising has been postponed


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> How about
> An apple
> also: the hat in my pfp might be a jojo hat


How is that a jojo hat 
and ok apple time


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> thank you sir the uprising has been postponed


i just didnt want to be lumped in with a dweller raid is all :')


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Next npc we leave another message


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

im going to sleep fr now hope the mouse doesn't climb onto my bed somehow


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Shorty got them apple bottom jeans (jeans)
Boots with the jeans (jeans)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

I’m just waiting on the direct lol


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Direct please hurry up


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

but first i must make sure my last post as FreeHelium anywhere ever is a special one...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Direct please hurry up


Yes plz


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

don't eat it, you'll die!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 303096
> don't eat it, you'll die!


well now I wanna eat it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

So who will want my blue shell collectible? I wanted the pink one and didn't win and I'll never use the blue one


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Left a msg on lunas profile


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> So who will want my blue shell collectible? I wanted the pink one and didn't win and I'll never use the blue one


How much will you offer though if they allow trade for it?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> So who will want my blue shell collectible? I wanted the pink one and didn't win and I'll never use the blue one


OtakuTrash was bummed about missing the deadline if you really don’t want it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Ik I'm broke so I won't offer


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

The Apple has a knife


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> The Apple has a knife
> View attachment 303097


Who will win?
Knife Apple or Pain Apple?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> OtakuTrash was bummed about missing the deadline if you really don’t want it


Okay cool i'll sell it to her-


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Who will win?
> Knife Apple or Pain Apple?


knife


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

I figured something out, guys


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> The Apple has a knife
> View attachment 303097


I just got flashbacks to those Halloween documentaries talking about razor blades in apples.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Who will win?
> Knife Apple or Pain Apple?





ohare01 said:


> knife


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Apple knife


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

⠀


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Reminded me of apple pen
but knife wins


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

tbh I just don't want the common blue shell collectible it's just eh.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

I might swap my orange for my lakeshell cuz I love the color blue


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ⠀


What


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ⠀


how


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What


Trade secret


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

well, i first used this name on miiverse back in like 2014 or 2015... so back when i was you guys' age, which is ****ed to think about.
i used it for my time on the forum back in early to mid 2017 and on discord for a few months until i retired the name in like september of '17..
so a name i used for about 3 years and then retired, then came back to when i came back here 3 years later, is finally going to be gone for good.

rip FreeHelium 2014-2020

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020

one last poggers


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> well, i first used this name on miiverse back in like 2014 or 2015... so back when i was you guys' age, which is ****ed to think about.
> i used it for my time on the forum back in early to mid 2017 and on discord for a few months until i retired the name in like september of '17..
> so a name i used for about 3 years and then retired, then came back to when i came back here 3 years later, is finally going to be gone for good.
> 
> rip FreeHelium 2014-2020


My old username (Jirachi100) was technically from 2008.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

One last poggers


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Blank Unicode


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

How many will go to the username change


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

I’ve never had one coherent username


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> My old username (Jirachi100) was technically from 2008.


Hey
We found a new and improved inkling avatar maker


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ve never had one coherent username


Same except SplatoonFan18 I guess


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Should I change my name?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

Oh, I forgot about it. Brb getting a link for another one too.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Same except SplatoonFan18 I guess


Legal battles between Jirachi100 and Ohare01 are starting


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ve never had one coherent username


what's a coherent username


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

I never had a fixed username
Mostly was cat related, but now I might do unusual usernames...
Like dictionary words maybe


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Legal battles between Jirachi100 and Ohare01 are starting


wha-
oh


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> wha-
> oh


Get the jury ready


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

hmm let's see 

old 2016 user Tinaandcachina, I don't go by that anymore and I hate it 
Switched to SnowFrosti which I really love tbh 

then boom TBT 

unhappyhome then saltyy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Should I change my name?


Make the S in Milky star capital


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Splatoon Agent Maker
> 
> 
> This is my first time making a picrew! Sorry for the mistakes and thank you for using it. If you want to use as an icon please credit my twitter @jellychee_ Thank you ^^!!
> ...


Inb4 the war with this


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what's a coherent username


One username used over multiple sites. The closest thing is MetianKnight but I prefer YLWC right now


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Get the jury ready


nonononono


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

✇✇✇✇✇✇✇
Do i dare state my past usernames
✇✇✇✇✇✇✇


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

aaaaa the memories are flooding back


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Make the S in Milky star capital


That's a waste of ten shells


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ✇✇✇✇✇✇✇
> Do i dare state my past usernames
> ✇✇✇✇✇✇✇


yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> One username used over multiple sites. The closest thing is MetianKnight but I prefer YLWC right now


yeah ik I was joking lol


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Hey
> We found a new and improved inkling avatar maker


You mean this?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You mean this?
> 
> View attachment 303100
> View attachment 303099


no mouth


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)


Box

Where will he go
​
box please don't leave

NO BOX​


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Inb4 the war with this


Hmmm
What's this?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmmm
> What's this?


owo what's this


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> 
> Box
> 
> Where will he go
> ...


bOx


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Let's see, some of my usernames include Bananas32480 or something, DiscoGiraffe, DiscoGiraffe329, HipHopDog360, DiscoDaAmiibo (ugh) RileyOnAPlanet, RILEYISSOHAPPY, Vantablackout, Let Me Take A  Jörmungandr At That... oh golly.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> 
> Box
> 
> Where will he go
> ...


pakige


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

lol ɯoɯ ɹnoʎ


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

My new username on roblox is HeyItz_Abriana

Why did I do that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> lol ɯoɯ ɹnoʎ


sorry I don't speak Australian


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Bandwagon


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

⊮
Guys look a very tiny man playing a violin the same size as him


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> lol ɯoɯ ɹnoʎ


 ǝuoɥd ɹnoʎ ƃuᴉddᴉlɟ uo sʇɐɹƃuoɔ


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Flip text


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

lol your drowning xD


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

`looɔ sᴉ ʇxǝʇ pǝddᴉlɟ ɐɥɐH`


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

⊱
Bootleg Virgo


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

yes


Clockwise said:


> `looɔ sᴉ ʇxǝʇ pǝddᴉlɟ ɐɥɐH`


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

So i was looking on the site i use for these
and i found this
⊯

Name:Negated Double Vertical Bar Double Right Turnstile[1]


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

ʇxǝʇ dᴉlɟ uᴉ ǝdʎʇ ɯɐ I
Lets get back on topic


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> ʇxǝʇ dᴉlɟ uᴉ ǝdʎʇ ɯɐ I
> Lets get back on topic


what was on topic again?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what was on topic again?


No idea


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

"OMG I'M DROWNING"

 *takes out phone, snaps pic and posts on Twitter"

 "lol"


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

(ꏿ﹏ꏿ) Hopkins


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

No idea is a good topic


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what was on topic again?


I have no clue it’s just as disorienting as the forest  at times


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

🜈
Veight


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> (ꏿ﹏ꏿ) Hopkins


I love it so much thank you


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I have no clue it’s just as disorienting as the forest  at times


One question
If you're stuck in some forest how do you have access to a forum


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

❝Your mom lol❞


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> One question
> If you're stuck in some forest how do you have access to a forum


  Indeed


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> One question
> If you're stuck in some forest how do you have access to a forum


this is knowledge we shall not possess

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020

anyways when's the direct


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Indeed


_how did you get a phone/laptop
how do you have heccing internet
this makes no sense Matty_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _how did you get a phone/laptop
> how do you have heccing internet
> this makes no sense Matty_


Evwirt makes no sense


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Evwirt makes no sense


_We need answers_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Evwirt makes no sense


I'm confused as to why uw let's you do this


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Evwirt makes no sense


_There's some plotholes, Matty. With Evwirt's luck you'll fall down 'em._


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> (ꏿ﹏ꏿ) Hopkins


I put it on my profile


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

I don’t think UW has internet or anything lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

sdjdhssdhj hopkins best villager


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t think UW has internet or anything lol


_*Where are you getting internet*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _There's some plotholes, Matty. With Evwirt's luck you'll fall down 'em._


There’s a lot of pitfalls in Evwirt. Y’all have to watch your step in ‘em


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

direct when its been an hour


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*Where are you getting internet*_


Eh IDK the thing just says a bunch of incomprehensible symbols but I get full internet


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

come on directtt


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

When there's no direct
(ノ•̀ o •́ )ノ ~ ┻━┻


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

UW uses a book to browse tbt

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020

Give direct pls


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> UW uses a book to browse tbt


Yup


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Jeremy is sitting back in his chair, watching this thread, laughing


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

I'm just here...


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

JEREMY DON'T MAKE ME DO IT.
ILL DO A BAD


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Jeremy is sitting back in his chair, watching this thread, laughing


If he would've seen this thread he would explode


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

I need laptop slamming gif bc no direct soon


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> JEREMY DON'T MAKE ME DO IT.
> ILL DO A BAD


Enxssi vibes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> If he would've seen this thread he would explode


someone needs to forcefully make him read this


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> JEREMY DON'T MAKE ME DO IT.
> ILL DO A BAD


THAT'S MY LINE YOU THIEF


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> someone needs to forcefully make him read this


You have a death wish

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Enxssi said:


> THAT'S MY LINE YOU THIEF


oops sorry


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> You have a death wish


is it obvious


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> You have a death wish
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> 
> ...


What if someone @ ed him


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What if someone @ ed him


NO


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> NO


Even I don't have the guts to


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> NO


@ Jeremy
He's coming





jk


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

But I want to


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> You have a death wish
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> 
> ...


I have my death wish


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

NO ill pay 5 tbt


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

@ Jeremy


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

I will do an @
@

Done, will not do the rest


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> NO ill pay 5 tbt


he'd kill us all


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

I HAVE AN IDEA


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> @ Jeremy


WHY HOW COULD YOU *INSERT SCREAMING*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

@Eeis 
(random @, don't ask why)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

@Jermey


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> @Eeis
> (random @, don't ask why)


what


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I HAVE AN IDEA


?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Y’all’s playing with fire


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

*@Jerenny*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Watch one of us accidentally summon him
It _is _a basement after all


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

*@Jermey*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all’s playing with fire


did I hear a bp song


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Watch one of us accidentally summon him
> It _is _a basement after all


Oh no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

OUJIA WITH JEREMY AT 3AM (GONE WRONG)(GOT BANNED FOR THE STUFF WE PULL)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> did I hear a bp song


Did I make a kpop reference I have no clue about kpop as a feral child


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

*@ Jeremy *


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

@jefemy


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

@ jerem


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

*@Jeremy⠀*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Did I make a kpop reference I have no clue about kpop as a feral child


yeah lmao


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *@Jeremy⠀*


I thought you actually did it for a second and I went fight or flight mode


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *@Jeremy⠀*


jesus christ bro how's that not pinging


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> jesus christ bro how's that not pinging


Ikr


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *@Jeremy⠀*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> jesus christ bro how's that not pinging


1: make the word the same color as a real ping
2: bold
3: add an invisible unicode so it pings no one


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Why am I used to not seeing collectibles atm


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> 1: make the word the same color as a real ping
> 2: bold
> 3: add an invisible unicode so it pings no one


I did the color pick but forgot the bold
sad


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *@Jeremy⠀*





Kurb said:


> @Eeis
> (random @, don't ask why)


almost the same


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

*@ **Jeremy*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

I fear the day one of you actually brings him here


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

If one of us actually did it we'd be dead


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Guys you are tiptoeing towards disaster


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *@ **Jeremy*


Don't space it out it makes it look worse
btw use this with [/color ]
[COLOR=rgb(101, 67, 33) ]


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

I almost did but realized it.
That would have been panik


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Guys you are tiptoeing towards disaster


it's a very fun pastime


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Guys you are tiptoeing towards disaster


Nah everything will be fine, none of us are dumb enough to actually do it

...Right


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Nah everything will be fine, none of us are dumb enough to actually do it
> 
> ...Right


Someone has to do it


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

_*What are you guys doing?*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Nah everything will be fine, none of us are dumb enough to actually do it
> 
> ...Right


hahahaa yeah right hahahah who would do it ahahhaa


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Someone has to do it


_No_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*What are you guys doing?*_


Nothing i just pinged jeremy


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Someone has to do it


...KRUB NO


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*What are you guys doing?*_


Trying to summon Jeremy but at the same time trying not to


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*What are you guys doing?*_


They questioned how I’m able to talk to y’all


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurbus Maximus if you summon God himself I'll juggle your kneecaps


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *@Jeremy⠀*


I did it, see


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *@Jeremy⠀*


Do not do this ever again i will do a not good


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

We are @ ing him


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 303110


I knew something looked off


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I knew something looked off


*no stop*


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

[REDACTED] you can't be trusted
Oh no what did I say


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> What if we @ his alts?
> Oh no what did I say


What alts


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

_This kinda looks like spam, so hmmm_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What alts


He has two alts


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Alts are not allowed here


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _This kinda looks like spam, so hmmm_


Nah we're just having fun


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> He has two alts


Whaa


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

@ Jeremy1
@ Jeremy2
should I?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> @ Jeremy1
> @ Jeremy2
> should I?


do it


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> @ Jeremy1
> @ Jeremy2
> should I?


no N*O NO*


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> do it


no they're wrong anyway.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

done


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

*@Jeremy1⠀*
Was nice knowing y'all


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

how to give people a heart attack 101


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *@Jeremy1⠀*
> Was nice knowing y'all


Almost fell for it


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

ymerej@

Yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

What if someone @ him in Australian


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

i made a minecraft skin


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Why does Jeremy have alts he's breaking his own rules


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

@lockwise
 @ with B emoji


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 303120 i made a minecraft skin


he looking like a swamp monster

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020

that sounded meaner than intended I'm sorry


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> @Jeremy


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

@eremy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

BRUH

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020

wait it didn't quote


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 303124


almost


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> .


i did it <:


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Did Enx actually do it?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Did Enx actually do it?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> @Enxssi


Did that ping you


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Hitting the hay now so let me know if Father TBT becomes enraged
@ me or comment on my profile


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

hm


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

I don't think they get pinged in a quote


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

...what about an edit
wait oh no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ...what about an edit
> wait oh no


Rosie what did you do


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I don't think they get pinged in a quote


ik
lol you actually thought i was gonna ping him? nah i enjoy having an account here


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

enx quoted their post from a private chat so no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

I must be off to sleep in the deep woods please stop tempting fate I’d like to be able to comment in the morning


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Testing
> 
> @FrogslimeOfficial


Frog did that ping you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> enx quoted their post from a private chat so no


Enx is a clever one

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Frog did that ping you


nope


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Enx is a clever one
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> 
> ...


y e s


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> enx quoted their post from a private chat so no


well technically i did @ him


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

Maybe if I edit out th-
wait no I wanna keep my account


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> well technically i did @ him


yeah in a safe place


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Maybe if I edit out th-
> wait no I wanna keep my account


Huh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Maybe if I edit out th-
> wait no I wanna keep my account


my tbt gmail is animalcrossingff@gmail.com in case any of us get banned


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Huh


nope nope nope not tryin it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> nope nope nope not tryin it


What is it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

I mean, he _is _the big boss. What if he _could _see the ping?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> nope nope nope not tryin it


Good


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> yeah in a safe place


but i @'d him didn't i?
i shall claim my title of "the one who @'d jeremy"


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I mean, he _is _the big boss. What if he _could _see the ping?


NO


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I mean, he _is _the big boss. What if he _could _see the ping?


_oh crap you're right_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> but i @'d him didn't i?
> i shall claim my title of "the one who @'d jeremy"


yeah well I did first tho


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> yeah well I did first tho


Yea true


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

_*What are you doing?*_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*What are you doing?*_


@ing Jeremy :3


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*What are you doing?*_


Walking on eggshells


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Walking on eggshells


I used that term _very _wrong


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 303128


that might be true, however i @'d him for reals


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I used that term _very _wrong


Wait no I didn't


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 303128


I did it first

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Enxssi said:


> that might be true, however i @'d him for reals


LMAO no you didn't they didn't get pinged


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I did it first


Yea, for real


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I did it first
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> 
> ...


hmmmm well then maybe we can both be the one who @'d jeremy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

eggsactky


ohare01 said:


> Yea, for real


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

*@Jeremy⠀*
There, you happy?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *@Jeremy⠀*
> There, you happy?


_I-_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

I'll taik it


Enxssi said:


> hmmmm well then maybe we can both be the one who @'d jeremy




	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *@Jeremy⠀*
> There, you happy?


BREAKING NEWS, OHARE01 IS GOD


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I-_


Watch him get @ed and no one believes them


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Watch him get @ed and no one believes them


LMAO


Saltyy said:


> I'll taik it
> 
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> ...


I'm not ready for this responsibility


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Watch him get @ed and no one believes them


Oh boy..


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> LMAO
> 
> I'm not ready for this responsibility


yo if you're god can you materialize a frog in front of me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yo if you're god can you materialize a frog in front of me


Wh-
_why would you want me to do that_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Wh-
> _why would you want me to do that_


'cause frogs, y'know?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

gotta change my pfp for a few seconds. Don't panik


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

I'm actually getting tempted to @ him lmfao

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020

What if nothing happens and it's just super anticlimactic


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm actually getting tempted to @ him lmfao
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> 
> What if nothing happens and it's just super anticlimactic


that'd be a relief tbh
unless he becomes cursed, too


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> that'd be a relief tbh
> unless he becomes cursed, too


_muahaahhaha_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

oh @Kurb @Clockwise sorry for the pings but there's a Toyhou.se code raffle




__





						[Raffle] Toyhouse Codes! (Closed)
					

Hi all! I've noticed the increased amount of people posting or receiving art on this forum. Therefore, I would like to give away 2 invite codes! If this becomes popular, I'll probably do this again in the future. Simply post if you would like to enter in this raffle and you'll be added to the...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				



I still might get codes for y'all but just in case


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh @Kurb @Clockwise sorry for the pings but there's a Toyhou.se code raffle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Enxssi wanted them too


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Enxssi wanted them too


I got Enxssi one!
I've messaged someone about getting two more but I have yet to get a response.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm actually getting tempted to @ him lmfao
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> 
> What if nothing happens and it's just super anticlimactic


should I I really wanna see what happens


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> should I I really wanna see what happens


ye
only if you want to


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ye
> only if you want to


im sCaRed


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

I remembered my past usernames. I'm Not Sure Yet and NeverSatisfied. Roxybug and Funny weird chick (last two from my favourite online game Movie star planet)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

where'd everybody go
where's the direct


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> where'd everybody go
> where's the direct


They got too impatient and died


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> where'd everybody go
> where's the direct


Yeaaahhh it's been an houuur


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> They got too impatient and died


rip
I'm probably next


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> rip
> I'm probably next


_nooooo_


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> They got too impatient and died


_ye_s w_e'_re _v_e_ry_ _de_a_d_ _n_o_w_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _nooooo_


it was a long time comin' but so is the direct
see y'all on the other side lol
*ascends*

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020

wait helium killed me already


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Just did the raffle just in case
And thanks
Brb still


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

VERY VERY SOOONNN


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> it was a long time comin' but so is the direct
> see y'all on the other side lol
> *ascends*
> 
> ...


You died and revived and died again


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

~existn't~


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> You died and revived and died again


man I hate when that happens


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> man I hate when that happens


Me too man, happens every day when I sleep and wake up


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> man I hate when that happens


_sigh _NOT AGAIN?!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> _sigh _NOT AGAIN?!


_I revived again? Why does this keep happening_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

how many times have we all died in the basement?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> how many times have we all died in the basement?


More than the human mind can comprehend


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> how many times have we all died in the basement?


hmm fire fire bombs arson krub krub krub death by firen't stabbed fell out of tree shot etc etc

...wow I'm very dead


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Helium put me down because I did something idk I do a lot of things


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

I'm not dead.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> hmm fire fire bombs arson krub krub krub death by firen't stabbed fell out of tree shot etc etc
> 
> ...wow I'm very dead


_this made me laugh way too hard_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Helium put me down because I did something idk I do a lot of things


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

*DIRECT*


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *@Jeremy⠀*
> There, you happy?


gasp

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> hmm fire fire bombs arson krub krub krub death by firen't stabbed fell out of tree shot etc etc
> 
> ...wow I'm very dead


How many times did I die


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Nooo avatar animation is 10 seashells...
I might cry I was looking forward to it...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Nooo avatar animation is 10 seashells...
> I might cry I was looking forward to it...


I might transfer you some if possible
I've been saving TBT for the add-on so...

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020

OH THE SHOP IS BACK


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I might transfer you some if possible
> I've been saving TBT for the add-on so...
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> ...


I don't think you can


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I don't think you can


oh rip


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

Guys, backdrops
FINALLY
I CAN LOOK EVEN COOLER


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh rip


;-;


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Oh my gosh wait
Should I buy the avi animation?
I've been waiting for this moment but I can't believe it's here


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

DIREEECCCTTTT
This is amazing


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> DIREEECCCTTTT
> This is amazing


Is it here?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Is it here?


yeah!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> yeah!


wow wait where I can;t find it


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

yESSSSS


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

I feel really left out


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

wait I'm a dumb dumb I was in the wrong thread


ohare01 said:


> I feel really left out


Want me to send you TBT? I don't really need most of it anymore.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wait I'm a dumb dumb I was in the wrong thread
> 
> Want me to send you TBT? I don't really need most of it anymore.


Aw are you sure?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Aw are you sure?


Yeah! How many would you like?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

ima start posting in some threads so I can get a cool epic backdrop
(and bragging rights)


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yeah! How many would you like?


Well I have 500 tbt so I need 399 left, idk how many bells you have tho and I don't wanna take too many so up to you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Well I have 500 tbt so I need 399 left, idk how many bells you have tho and I don't wanna take too many so up to you


Yeah I can give you that!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yeah I can give you that!


Omg really  that means so much to me thank you so much


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Omg really  that means so much to me thank you so much


No problemo!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

*I'm TRANSCENDING BEYOND REACH I NEED THAT STARRY BACKGROUND*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Hello, I'm still here.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

*My life is complete*

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Seastar said:


> Hello, I'm still here.


Love the background!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hello, I'm still here.


*Beautiful background*


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

CONGRATS! animated Jotaro 

hhhh must resist backdrop


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

*bro Jotaro looks so cool wth*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> No problemo!


I'm literally so happy rn ily no homo lol  thank you so so so so much


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Wait is the color collectible fixed?? I can have it and not put it in my line up??

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020

EVERYONE FINNA LOOK COOL AF ANIMATED PFPS BACKGROUNDS OMG


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Woomy!
Uh, hello.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

@FrogslimeOfficial how can I ever pay you back


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

*consumes must resist drink*
I... no... I shouldn't...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @FrogslimeOfficial how can I ever pay you back


You don't need too! It makes me happy enough that you're happy.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *consumes must resist drink*
> I... no... I shouldn't...


_do ittttt
you have thousands of gifs so why not_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> You don't need too! It makes me happy enough that you're happy.


Awww well if you say so it was just so sweeet lmk if there's anything i can ever do for you tho


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

My next goal is the title color change so I can go full NEON


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _do ittttt
> you have thousands of gifs so why not_


I'm trying to save my seashells but you're right
ahhh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Best girl award:Frogslime


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'm trying to save my seashells but you're right
> ahhh


I immediately spent them and so far I have no regerts


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'm trying to save my seashells but you're right
> ahhh


I don't think you're gonna get anymore in a while though


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Best girl award:Frogslime


_how? :O_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Best girl award:Frogslime


Agreed


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

I don't know which background to buyy


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hello, I'm still here.


AH
BACKDROP
I CANT HAVE BRAGGING RIGHTS ANYMORE


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I don't think you're gonna get anymore in a while though


panik


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _how? :O_


BECAUSE YOU'RE SO DANG NICE JFARJKVSS
YOU DIDNT HAVE TO DO THAT BUT YOU DID TwT


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> BECAUSE YOU'RE SO DANG NICE JFARJKVSS
> YOU DIDNT HAVE TO DO THAT BUT YOU DID TwT


^thats a good fact


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> BECAUSE YOU'RE SO DANG NICE JFARJKVSS
> YOU DIDNT HAVE TO DO THAT BUT YOU DID TwT


AHHH BUT IT WAS SUCH A SMALL THING IDK IF I'M BEST GIRL


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> AH
> BACKDROP
> I CANT HAVE BRAGGING RIGHTS ANYMORE


I saw stars and I just-


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> My next goal is the title color change so I can go full NEON


It's only two seashells,, oh wait but the animated avatar,,

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Seastar said:


> I saw stars and I just-


It's so pretty oml


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> It's only two seashells,, oh wait but the animated avatar,,


yep lol

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Milky star said:


> It's only two seashells,, oh wait but the animated avatar,,
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> 
> ...


eh it's only a couple hundred bells


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> AHHH BUT IT WAS SUCH A SMALL THING IDK IF I'M BEST GIRL


But you made me so happy it's just ahhhh  I've been dreaming about having an animated avi for weeks and you just made my dream come trueeeee


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

_my heart is feeling so fuzzy I can't-_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _my heart is feeling so fuzzy I can't-_


Aiajqcqhqi you put literally the biggest smile on my face and I almost cried- you're too nice-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

bdsjb this is too wholesome where's the cursed to balance it out?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> bdsjb this is too wholesome where's the cursed to balance it out?


It flew out the window


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> bdsjb this is too wholesome where's the cursed to balance it out?


frog is ultimate cool


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Thank you guys but it was such a small gesture


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

guys did you redeem your 75 bells


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Thank you guys but it was such a small gesture


but it's a really nice gesture you're blessed now


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Thank you guys but it was such a small gesture


It may have been small to you but it literally made my whole day-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> but it's a really nice gesture you're blessed now


oh no I need to balance it out
Uh 
um


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> guys did you redeem your 75 bells


Yes and then I may have spent them lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> guys did you redeem your 75 bells


oh right gotta do that


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Yup and used em towards my avi ^^


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

who needs a gif when you can have one frame of it... right? ahh no


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 15, 2020)

Haven't been here in a while. Currently enjoying my new backdrop. Better make the most of it before it expires. 


Enxssi said:


> guys did you redeem your 75 bells



Thank you I completely forgot that was a thing.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> but it's a really nice gesture you're blessed now


Makoto- yes plz


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> who needs a gif when you can have one frame of it... right? ahh no


_get gif_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Oh and frog is best girl Doppio agrees


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

I have like no idea what my gifs are in my folder until the images load lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

THE COLOR TILE DOESN'T SHOW IN THE LINE UP I NEED A RED ONE AND A UH-IDK


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh and frog is best girl Doppio agrees


doppio's gonna use me as a phone


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _get gif_


_uhh_
I'll just try to forget it while I still can. Good night.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> doppio's gonna use me as a phone


yes unfortunately he bites frogs


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> yes unfortunately he bites frogs


oh no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> yes unfortunately he bites frogs


eh I didn't need blood anyways

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020

my dog came over and licked my hand so typing just became harder


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

gud


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> eh I didn't need blood anyways
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> 
> my dog came over and licked my hand so typing just became harder


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Okay, tell me... Is my user title still orange?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay, tell me... Is my user title still orange?


Yep!


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

Worth it.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay, tell me... Is my user title still orange?


Yea and kinda hard to see on mobile haha


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Everyone and their animated avi
I need to look for gifs....


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay, tell me... Is my user title still orange?


Y e s


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

k I’m going to sleep


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Wait the backgrounds discard after 30 days

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020

Wait the backgrounds discard after 30 days


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> k I’m going to sleep


Goodnight


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> k I’m going to sleep


G'night!


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

wait what if I bought a backdrop on the last day of august
then I would be the COOLEST ONE UNTIL SPOOKY MONTH BEGINS!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Wait the backgrounds discard after 30 days
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> 
> Wait the backgrounds discard after 30 days


Yep. They do.


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Which backdrop is the best?


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Which backdrop is the best?


City of Dreams is my favorite and I'll be sad when it goes away. They're all amazing though.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Which backdrop is the best?


The one you like the most.
I love stars


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Idk what one would even fit my profile theme haha


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Hm...
They all look interesting
I wonder when we have custom backdrops


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

I skimmed the direct so did it say why the bgs expire?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Hm...
> They all look interesting
> I wonder when we have custom backdrops


_*Jotaro backdrop.*_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I skimmed the direct so did it say why the bgs expire?


I think these are a test? I don't know.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

I should be asleep but I'm admiring my avatar


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I think these are a test? I don't know.


Ah, got it.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

I guess we'll find out in like a month if there will be any permanent ones or not.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 15, 2020)

I wonder if all the future backgrounds are going to be in this painted style. If that's true I might have to get a new avatar to match.


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I skimmed the direct so did it say why the bgs expire?


They expire after one month.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> They expire after one month.


Vris my guy get one be cool with uss

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



MapleSilver said:


> I wonder if all the future backgrounds are going to be in this painted style. If that's true I might have to get a new avatar to match.


I want to do a space one but can't decide which and unfortunately Yumeko doesn't match said background so ;;


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

I would get a bg but I want a colored title and to commission someone so yeet


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Vris my guy get one be cool with uss


I haven't decided which one I'm going with. I'm planning to change my avatar when the TBT Fair launches tomorrow (it's 8am Saturday here before anyone in time zones behind me thinks it's launching early!!) and the two I'm considering match different backdrops better.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

Morning y'all..

aaaa still so glad I could attend the cinema last night, movie is really good and I've been wanting to see it for ages.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

I made a splatoon picrew @Seastar


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

I have an addiction...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

Also I really want this 200 bucks tiedye robe/dress thing but I shouldn't lmao


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I made a splatoon picrew @Seastar
> View attachment 303149


Wait-
Is that Callie's hair style?


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

I wonder which background
Decisions....


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wait-
> Is that Callie's hair style?


I think lol, I just thought it was cute
Also



: )


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

I'm catching up


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 303152
> I'm catching up


panik


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

I think I have 2K something 
Will check later
Looking for color for color change


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 15, 2020)

I wish you could still see the top posters in each thread like you could in the old version of TBT.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

All my post count is good for is proving I have an addiction.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

My goal is to surpass Jeremy in total posts one day. Very ambitious but it shall be done.


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

2330 posts here


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 15, 2020)

If you're going to do that, might as well go all the way and challenge Sheila for top poster.


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Also today I learned google has a color picker


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I haven't decided which one I'm going with. I'm planning to change my avatar when the TBT Fair launches tomorrow (it's 8am Saturday here before anyone in time zones behind me thinks it's launching early!!) and the two I'm considering match different backdrops better.


THE FAIR IS TOMORROW??!! OMG COLLECTIBLES and I haven't decided which one I liked I love the spacey ones,


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I wish you could still see the top posters in each thread like you could in the old version of TBT.


Me too, I even made a thread about it in tbt hq


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

heheheh gonna upload an entire anime episode as my avi


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

idk how many i have lmao


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

I feel like I post on tbt a lot but i'm only at 3000 post

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020

I feel like I post on tbt a lot but i'm only at 3000 post


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> heheheh gonna upload an entire anime episode as my avi


Pretty sure there's a file size limit. At least there was when animated avatars used to be available. 

I tried making my avatar a Starcraft unit GIF once and the file was too big, even after I compressed the image beyond recognition.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Pretty sure there's a file size limit. At least there was when animated avatars used to be available.
> 
> I tried making my avatar a Starcraft unit GIF once and the file was too big, even after I compressed the image beyond recognition.


There is a size limit. I was limited on what Yumeko gifs I could use.


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> THE FAIR IS TOMORROW??!! OMG COLLECTIBLES and I haven't decided which one I liked I love the spacey ones,


Yes, the TBT Fair launches Sunday August 16th!


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

I have bought the color change


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

so not ready for fair aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa hype still


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Yes, the TBT Fair launches Sunday August 16th!


The day before I start college..I'm happy sad..


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Pretty sure there's a file size limit. At least there was when animated avatars used to be available.
> 
> I tried making my avatar a Starcraft unit GIF once and the file was too big, even after I compressed the image beyond recognition.


Hmm, guess I'll have to speed it up a lot?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I have bought the color change


love it.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hmm, guess I'll have to speed it up a lot?


That would be quite a sight to behold.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Is my title purple by chance?


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> The day before I start college..I'm happy sad..


It's going to last for four weeks so there will be plenty of time to take part!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Is my title purple by chance?


Yeessss


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Is my title purple by chance?


Yep! Lookin' good


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It's going to last for four weeks so there will be plenty of time to take part!


My first fair I'm excited :0


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It's going to last for four weeks so there will be plenty of time to take part!


Not when college work and work takes up your life :')


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

I think I have a wedding to go to on the 16th lmao


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Not when college work and work takes up your life :')


As someone who has spent seven years at university - trust me, there is still plenty of time for goofing off.


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

I have pre school stuff
Hopefully I won’t miss out on some timed events


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> As someone who has spent seven years at university - trust me, there is still plenty of time for goofing off.


Yes and if  you have work there is time also.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> As someone who has spent seven years at university - trust me, there is still plenty of time for goofing off.


Bruh seven?! I'm crying about two junior college years,,Wait either you're a genius or I should be conerned ot'll take me ten years to do college. I just don't want to end up like my dad he's always working it seems like. It's all he does..


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

I've never entered any of the fairs...


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Bruh seven?! I'm crying about two junior college years,,Wait either you're a genius or I should be conerned ot'll take me ten years to do college. I just don't want to end up like my dad he's always working it seems like. It's all he does..


I've two degrees in entirely different fields, hence why I've spent so long in education. Going back next year too to top up one of them. It's going to be so weird after having worked in the field.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I've never entered any of the fairs...


Will you enter this one?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Will you enter this one?


I'm not sure yet.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

I know I will :3


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

I know I'll enter I just hope I have time to do it


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 15, 2020)

So how does everyone plan on coping with House of Mirrors?

It's been scientifically proven that 99 out of 100 people lose all sanity during TBT House of Mirrors.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

I need to sleep but I'm addicted to this forum so my brain is telling me no
help me sleep someone


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> So how does everyone plan on coping with House of Mirrors?
> 
> It's been scientifically proven that 99 out of 100 people lose all sanity during TBT House of Mirrors.


the what?
oh dear...


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> the what?
> oh dear...


How do you think I ended up this way?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> How do you think I ended up this way?


_this'll be fun_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> So how does everyone plan on coping with House of Mirrors?
> 
> It's been scientifically proven that 99 out of 100 people lose all sanity during TBT House of Mirrors.


I've read nothing about the fair sooooo


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

I want to see how much my sanity is temporarily ruined there


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I want to see how much my sanity is temporarily ruined there


The basement was enough to make me lose some, so...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I've two degrees in entirely different fields, hence why I've spent so long in education. Going back next year too to top up one of them. It's going to be so weird after having worked in the field.


Over achiever much? I just want to get on degree- 4 years that's it-


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Ima sleep you guyd hsvs fjm
and ysa im losjng my sabigy so i3 sjoug do

Gohdkiggg


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I want to see how much my sanity is temporarily ruined there





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> The basement was enough to make me lose some, so...


I lost my sanity when I became an Inkling.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ima sleep you guyd hsvs fjm
> and ysa im losjng my sabigy so i3 sjoug do
> 
> Gohdkiggg


Go get some sleep or you have a stronk!


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

I lost some of my sanity on the hunger games and the basement, but I recovered from most of it


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I lost my sanity when I became an Inkling.


Okay half joking...
I still have some sanity.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

I've been to uni for many years too, not all in a row and not for degree stuff (yet) but yeah you will have time for fair, heck I juggled work and studies for the past year (september-june this year) so ye it will work


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Over achiever much? I just want to get on degree- 4 years that's it-


My first degree was in a creative field and it was limiting my employment options. The starving artist lifestyle isn't as glamorous as it's made out to be, for the record! So I went back to uni and studied something more practical and now I'm a scientist.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

I can't lose my sanity if I never had it so.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

I was so muvh more sane begure joomnh umthibg forin

I'm bdioming morr jnase crin lack od sleop
So I speep


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I was so muvh more sane begure joomnh umthibg forin
> 
> I'm bdioming morr jnase crin lack od sleop
> So I speep


Go to speep. Yes.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

just waiting for 10 of those peach dress/blue background zelda mirror to come back lmfao rip me


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> My first degree was in a creative field and it was limiting my employment options. The starving artist lifestyle isn't as glamorous as it's made out to be, for the record! So I went back to uni and studied something more practical and now I'm a scientist.


I've heard being an artist difficult which is why I avoid it. I'm studying Multi media and digitals arts along with Marketing to become a marketing specialist. Now..you're a scientist yet you run a online daycare- where's the science in that s i r


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I was so muvh more sane begure joomnh umthibg forin
> 
> I'm bdioming morr jnase crin lack od sleop
> So I speep


Are you good?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

Also yeah I took a hell lot of film studies (theory stuff not actual making as 99% of the people I meet believe lol) and I also took the first course of literature studies which was intense but fun..... yes im an old culture lady lol


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I've heard being an artist difficult which is why I avoid it. I'm studying Multi media and digitals arts along with Marketing to become a marketing specialist. Now..you're a scientist yet you run a online daycare- where's the science in that s i r


I do a lot of volunteer work on the side haha. I run in-person and online events for Scottish writers, I help British and international students apply for UK universities and give them lifestyle advice, and then of course I'm here on TBT!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I do a lot of volunteer work on the side haha. I run in-person and online events for Scottish writers, I help British and international students apply for UK universities and give them lifestyle advice, and then of course I'm here on TBT!


Okay wow meanwhile I'm bumming it playing video games and wasting my time here. Can you stop being amazing for 3 seconds so the rest of us don't feel bad :')


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Okay wow meanwhile I'm bumming it playing video games and wasting my time here. Can you stop being amazing for 3 seconds so the rest of us don't feel bad :')


Time management is a fantastic skill learned with age. I still find plenty of time to play video games, binge-watch TV, and write an adult sci-fi series.


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

To anyone on phone, how does the backdrop look like there?
I’m on iPad and I’m just curious on how it looks


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Okay wow meanwhile I'm bumming it playing video games and wasting my time here. Can you stop being amazing for 3 seconds so the rest of us don't feel bad :')


Don't feel bad to be honest, if anything I think a lot of people plain in things for the sake of looking good rather than planning time or chilling because they can and want.

Also yeah I burn a lot of time but I have a pretty intense work even if it's for a few hours, plus my mom is the best energy drainer alive lol


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> To anyone on phone, how does the backdrop look like there?
> I’m on iPad and I’m just curious on how it looks


Can you see any of the ones other users have?


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> To anyone on phone, how does the backdrop look like there?
> I’m on iPad and I’m just curious on how it looks



Here are all on phone:


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

Also when I had studies + work I had like no time to chill ( you had to read like 600-800 pages in a week sometimes @ lit studies) so i kinda learned to manage time by then  so just basically wasting my time now that I can lol


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

I can see it on iPad and it looks interesting on mobile as well


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Time management is a fantastic skill learned with age. I still find plenty of time to play video games, binge-watch TV, and write an adult sci-fi series.


Now your profile is amazing and has the collectibles I want aaah   Seriously though that's awesome bro. I hope i'm not _too _ swamped with work,, I'm sure your series is doing better than my novel too :')

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



sheilaa said:


> Also when I had studies + work I had like no time to chill ( you had to read like 600-800 pages in a week sometimes @ lit studies) so i kinda learned to manage time by then  so just basically wasting my time now that I can lol


Oh and now i'm scared again. :')


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Now your profile is amazing and has the collectibles I want aaah   Seriously though that's awesome bro. I hope i'm not _too _ swamped with work,, I'm sure your series is doing better than my novel too :')


I realised after taking that screenshot that the Pokéballs don't really match - so glow wands it is! 

There's one character in it that I'm sure would be right up your alley. He shows up in a ballgown and dances with his enemy.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I realised after taking that screenshot that the Pokéballs don't really match - so glow wands it is!
> 
> There's one character in it that I'm sure would be right up your alley. He shows up in a ballgown and dances with his enemy.


whoa your lineup+backdrop looks amazing


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I realised after taking that screenshot that the Pokéballs don't really match - so glow wands it is!
> 
> There's one character in it that I'm sure would be right up your alley. He shows up in a ballgown and dances with his enemy.


Gimmie ur glow wands I offer one milky soul. Funny that you know me enough that I'd like the guy in a dress,, and dances with his enemy. Have I really shown my love for that kind of stuff that much?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Gimmie ur glow wands I offer one milky soul. Funny that you know me enough that I'd like the guy in a dress,, and dances with his enemy. Have I really shown my love for that kind of stuff that much?


I'll offer a ball gown..ish thing i hope UK shipping is not too expensive and you like purple


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

I cannot stop clapping. I think I've been cursed. My hands hurt. I'm screaming inside.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I cannot stop clapping. I think I've been cursed. My hands hurt. I'm screaming inside.


That, uh, doesn't sounds too good.


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2020)

Unfortunately I'm not allowed to giveaway/sell them even if I wanted to. Any collectibles received through staff perks, rather than being purchased with our own bells (so for me that's the majority of them released after July 2014), aren't to be released into the community trading pool.


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Save Ribbon from clapping


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

And I cri

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020

My space aesthetic will never happen ;;


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Unfortunately I'm not allowed to giveaway/sell them even if I wanted to. Any collectibles received through staff perks, rather than being purchased with our own bells (so for me that's the majority of them released after July 2014), aren't to be released into the community trading pool.


I know aha just so jelly of that crescent wand <3


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2020)

I'm not really into pink, so imagine the hype if I gave away every pink collectible in my inventory. The marketplace would break.


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

We’re all jelly, but it’s understandable


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Pink is my favourite color i'd do almost anything to get that heart wand,,


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm not really into pink, so imagine the hype if I gave away every pink collectible in my inventory. The marketplace would break.


I like some pink items but yeah can imagine


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

hm maybe I should head off to bed


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Tbh right now I just need a 2015 tasty cake


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> I like some pink items but yeah can imagine


Pink is the most popular colour on TBT. Not sure why. 



Milky star said:


> Tbh right now I just need a 2015 tasty cake


Does it need to be 2015 specifically? I've an extra dated March 2016.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Pink is the most popular colour on TBT. Not sure why.


Me neither, I'll suppose people like pink, pastel, dreamy things. I mean I like the heart wand and such but I don't think I'd ever do a full-on pink lineup.


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Pink is not really much of a favorite for me, but I wouldn’t mind doing a lineup of that color though...
Also when will the houses become restocked?
I’m actually trying to save up on all of them if they do restock...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Pink is the most popular colour on TBT. Not sure why.
> 
> 
> Does it need to be 2015 specifically? I've an extra dated March 2016.


Uh..as long as it falls after my 2019 cherry blossom but before my 2015 tasty cake,,I just want two cakes on each side. It's the only decent line up I can since I speak broke And no one wants to gib dream egggg

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Pink is not really much of a favorite for me, but I wouldn’t mind doing a lineup of that color though...
> Also when will the houses become restocked?
> I’m actually trying to save up on all of them if they do restock...


House line up ? :0


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Yeah...
There is house collectibles


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Yeah...
> There is house collectibles


buy them all :3


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

I cannot afford them at the marketplace rip
Unless if they do restock
But idk if they’ll ever do it


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Pink is not really much of a favorite for me, but I wouldn’t mind doing a lineup of that color though...
> Also when will the houses become restocked?
> I’m actually trying to save up on all of them if they do restock...


I was half-tempted to put together a pink line-up just based on this conversation, but that is too much effort.   

There isn't a date/plan in mind for restocking the house collectibles at present - so my guess would be no better than yours! 



Milky star said:


> Uh..as long as it falls after my 2019 cherry blossom but before my 2015 tasty cake,,I just want two cakes on each side. It's the only decent line up I can since I speak broke And no one wants to gib dream egggg



Sent!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

´∀` beautiful line up,, thanks vrissss


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

I don't even have a goal with my lineup


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

I didn't care much about line ups until dates came into play. My ocd couldn't handle the weird placement of collectibles.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

My lineup is just collectibles that I love, and can do with the 5x2 thing. I really miss 6x2 cause I had some epic **** going on man


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

I just love cake and cherry blossoms irl so,, idk I show that here.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

I just have... things.
Oh, but the birthstones have a reason to be there.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Wait Vris says the wands aren't for trading yet I see quite of few normal members with them,,


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Wait Vris says the wands aren't for trading yet I see quite of few normal members with them,,


I think he meant his wands


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Mine is just what I only have
I would like to have a lineup, but I have anxiety with buying stuff sometimes

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Milky star said:


> Wait Vris says the wands aren't for trading yet I see quite of few normal members with them,,


The crescent one cannot be traded


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I think he meant his wands


Ooooh,,, nvm then,,

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Mine is just what I only have
> I would like to have a lineup, but I have anxiety with buying stuff sometimes
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> ...


Ooooohhhh


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2020)

I'm specifically not allowed to trade mine, because I received them as a staff perk (for helping run the TBT Fair 2016) rather than receiving them for participating in events.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm specifically not allowed to trade mine, because I received them as a staff perk (for helping run the TBT Fair 2016) rather than receiving them for participating in events.


Ooooh. Okay! That clears everything up. I was about to crazy about it I don't know why. It's late I should sleep.


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

I have returned for the next two hours or whatever


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Oh, hello! I'm still cursed to clap.


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I have returned for the next two hours or whatever


Everyone is snoozing.


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Pretty much at this time...
Its evening for me in my timezone...
Not late night


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

henlo it's 13:37 here haha


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

It's 6 AM for me, but I'm not actually supposed to be awake.


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

I wonder what happens if I buy the backdrop the day before its taken down from the shop...


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2020)

I'm in Britain so around midday for me. ☀

Could do with a nap though. I stayed up til around 2am and was up at 7am. Going to take a loooong sleep once the Fair launches tomorrow! 



Clockwise said:


> I wonder what happens if I buy the backdrop the day before its taken down from the shop...


It will remain for thirty days from the time of purchase.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> It's 6 AM for me, but I'm not actually supposed to be awake.


then sleep :'D

also yeah i just bought a tiedye dress/cape/tapestry/multiuse thing for 200 bucks no regretti


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> then sleep :'D


I'm not sleepy yet.
Do I dare say why? Okay, I had caffeine.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm not sleepy yet.
> Do I dare say why? Okay, I had caffeine.


dont have caffeine at those hours lol even i learned that hah


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> dont have caffeine at those hours lol even i learned that hah


For some reason, I just wanted to be up longer... I don't know. Bad decisions.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> For some reason, I just wanted to be up longer... I don't know. Bad decisions.


well its weekend but yeah unless its saturday i try to sleep early lol


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

I've always tired staying up late in the past, but then the latest for me is 11 PM
Although last year I slept at 12 or 1 am...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

I actually need to fix my sleeping schedule. Even though I know it'll get messed up again later...
I basically have a cycle of going to sleep slightly later each day. (Sometimes it isn't but it usually is.)
Yes, this means I end up switching between being a night owl and an early bird. It's really weird, especially when I start going to sleep in the middle of the day.
You may wonder how I can do this... Well, I have nothing important to do on normal days.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Mornin’...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Mornin’...


Good morning!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

That was a crazy night


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That was a crazy night


Oh, what happened?
Besides me getting cursed to clap nonstop.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh, what happened?
> Besides me getting cursed to clap nonstop.


Wait what


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wait what


Uh... I-
I've been clapping all night.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh... I-
> I've been clapping all night.


Yea, while I wasn’t sure if you’re inability to species-shift was a curse, this definitely is. I don’t know if UW does this type of curse tho

as for me, Evwirt was really noisy and I got yet another night of poor sleep


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Ribbon has been clapping for hours


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea, while I wasn’t sure if you’re inability to species-shift was a curse, this definitely is. I don’t know if UW does this type of curse tho
> 
> as for me, Evwirt was really noisy and I got yet another night of poor sleep


Er... Switching back to Inkling last night actually hurt.
But now I'm just clapping... forever... Uhhhhhh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Ribbon has been clapping for hours




Yea that seems to be the hallmark of a curse...

also Evwirt ate my title. Just normal Evwirt


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

These backdrops look interesting..
But I might have a mismatching aesthetic...
Maybe I will but one tomorrow idk...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Okay, how do I stop clapping? My hands aren't responding to me at all.
This also hurrrrrts.
_I have to eat without my hands now hhhhhhhhh_


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> These backdrops look interesting..
> But I might have a mismatching aesthetic...
> Maybe I will but one tomorrow idk...


I just picked one that worked nicely with my avatar. But I'm changing that tomorrow, so I'll probably change backdrop then too.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

I chose mine cuz I liked the colors the most on this one. I’m hoping that we get more soon (forest one please)

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Seastar said:


> Okay, how do I stop clapping? My hands aren't responding to me at all.
> This also hurrrrrts.
> _I have to eat without my hands now hhhhhhhhh_


Um...I don’t know.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I chose mine cuz I liked the colors the most on this one. I’m hoping that we get more soon (forest one please)


yeah same and i love the moon... so sad its like temp stuff onlyyy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> yeah same and i love the moon... so sad its like temp stuff onlyyy


I do so much talking on surface TBT that it shouldn’t be a problem for me lol


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I do so much talking on surface TBT that it shouldn’t be a problem for me lol


yeah but i mean i wish it was a permanent thing for like, 1k tbt or stuff


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

I chose this one because I _*really*_ like stars.


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

I wonder what happens if custom backgrounds do exist


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I wonder what happens if custom backgrounds do exist


I’ll be doing a forest one no doubt


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

id be doing a tiedye one hit me up lol


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

I'm not sure what I'd make...


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Same


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Well, I moved Deirdre out since she had the base house (I plan on bringing her back eventually). I found Fauna!


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Congrats!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 303187Well, I moved Deirdre out since she had the base house (I plan on bringing her back eventually). I found Fauna!


I just now realized you actually put the words "accountant cat" in your signature.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I just now realized you actually put the words "accountant cat" in your signature.


I’m not changing it either


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 303187Well, I moved Deirdre out since she had the base house (I plan on bringing her back eventually). I found Fauna!


Awesome! 'grats on Fauna! 

I had a deer join my town yesterday: Fuchsia.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Okay, this doesn't look good lol


Seastar said:


> If anyone sees this...
> I am cursed and cannot stop clapping.
> My hands hurt.
> Adeleine is screaming in here.
> ...





Seastar said:


> _This was 4 hours ago._
> _I am still clapping.
> I think my hands are going to die.
> Adeleine is crying for help but only I can hear her._
> _W h y_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Awesome! 'grats on Fauna!
> 
> I had a deer join my town yesterday: Fuchsia.


Funny thing is that she’s the only deer I’m not getting; I need a peppy villager and Deirdre is my preferred sisterly deer.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

I have Fuchsia's Amiibo card, but I've never moved her in before...


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Funny thing is that she’s the only deer I’m not getting; I need a peppy villager and Deirdre is my preferred sisterly deer.


The piercings and fashionable vibe make Fuchsia and I kindred spirits. 

I can't see past Deirdre's white lips.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> The piercings and fashionable vibe make Fuchsia and I kindred spirits.
> 
> I can't see past Deirdre's white lips.


I guess it’s tastes in color palettes. I prefer understated natural tones myself lol. Plus she’s got an awesome woodsy house!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> The piercings and fashionable vibe make Fuchsia and I kindred spirits.
> 
> I can't see past Deirdre's white lips.


Yeah, I like Fuchsia and but yeah Deidre is... why does she have some mouth paste on her lips lol!

Also i don't like Erik too much either these day, the irony I joined for him.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Changed my title because O H N O.


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Changed my icon because I am a really indecisive person and I'm actually still used to this icon


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Yeah, I like Fuchsia and but yeah Deidre is... why does she have some mouth paste on her lips lol!
> 
> Also i don't like Erik too much either these day, the irony I joined for him.


I own a white liquid lipstick. I use it as an eye shadow base/eyeliner/highlighter instead of as a lip product (except sometimes as a lip liner).


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Changed my icon because I am a really indecisive person and I'm actually still used to this icon


Wha-
When did you change your signature to _that?_


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Uh hours ago I changed my sig
Everytime I changed my icon, I keep reverting to this...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I own a white liquid lipstick. I use it as an eye shadow base/eyeliner/highlighter instead of as a lip product (except sometimes as a lip liner).


That sounds like a better use though, but yeah she reminds me of those cold/mouth sores treatment pastes.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

I think I will sleep soon...
The nonstop clapping will make me pass out eventually


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Everytime I changed my icon, I keep reverting to this...



I do the same. Whenever I change my avatar I typically end up reverting back to my current one after a few hours or a couple of days!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I think I will sleep soon...
> The nonstop clapping will make me pass out eventually


use a lawn chair to sit down and clap in

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020

I lost count of everything I used to have for avatars though I remember a few :'D


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

I think I've had 50 here, most of them lasted for a few hours or days or even less.


----------



## Antonio (Aug 15, 2020)

what's with the weird backgrounds?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Most of my avatars were Inklings or Octolings lol
Though I used to have this:


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Most of my avatars were Inklings or Octolings lol
> Though I used to have this:
> View attachment 303191


I remember Kirby!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> I remember Kirby!


Oh, you do? That was when I was Jirachi100


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2020)

Antonio said:


> what's with the weird backgrounds?
> View attachment 303190


Please see the TBT Direct - 8.14.20 for all of our new updates.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh, you do? That was when I was Jirachi100


wait what

that was you   dang


----------



## Antonio (Aug 15, 2020)

It's too early for me to be this tired


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> wait what
> 
> that was you   dang


Uh, yeah. I just suddenly gained a Splatoon obsession lol


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

I think I may go off soon
or now


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh, yeah. I just suddenly gained a Splatoon obsession lol


yeah cause i remember that other username and wondered where u went but makes sense

also @Vrisnem is 4 pm too early for white wine?


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> also @Vrisnem is 4 pm too early for white wine?


I think it's fine!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I think it's fine!


great  thanks!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Well, I'm going to bed now. (Yes, at 9 AM)


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

aye sleep well! imma have an early dinner i think so i can not think about that later haha


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Imma buy a metric ton of turnips for the purpose of moving trees around lol


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Imma buy a metric ton of turnips for the purpose of moving trees around lol


have fun 

also listening to cheesy music <3


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

i wanna backdrop now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i





Kurb said:


> i wanna backdrop now


which one?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> which one?


namely the Starry Night one to fit the space aesthetic


----------



## Mick (Aug 15, 2020)

After spending most of the day in bed I can confidently say I am well rested right now

Good <time zone> to all of you


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> After spending most of the day in bed I can confidently say I am well rested right now
> 
> Good <time zone> to all of you


Mornin for me! I see y’all’s got a blue title. Evwirt ate mine...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> After spending most of the day in bed I can confidently say I am well rested right now
> 
> Good <time zone> to all of you


it's 10:36 here atm


----------



## Mick (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Mornin for me! I see y’all’s got a blue title. Evwirt ate mine...



According to my inventory it has been blue since september 28, 2013. You just weren't seeing it until now. ;D


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> After spending most of the day in bed I can confidently say I am well rested right now
> 
> Good <time zone> to all of you


Good afternoon spaceman!


----------



## Mick (Aug 15, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Good afternoon spaceman!



Hello c: I see you reached the stars today


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

hellOOOO


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> hellOOOO


hi


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> According to my inventory it has been blue since september 28, 2013. You just weren't seeing it until now. ;D


Hehe I knew there was a glitch or something peeps were talking about. I’m glad it’s been patched! Truth be told I was pondering getting the title color change for a while; the seashells solidified that!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Lothitine said:


> hellOOOO


Ciao! Any plans for the day?


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> Hello c: I see you reached the stars today


You should find yourself some stars.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Good afternoon spaceman!


I'm literally right here


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

I got a nice starry field but I barely get to see it in Evwirt...once spring comes around the canopy will close in.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

hello


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Origami said:


> hello


hello freehelium


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Origami said:


> hello


I see that you’ve changed your name AND pfp...


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

GUYS I hit 3000 posts


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> GUYS I hit 3000 posts


ok


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> GUYS I hit 3000 posts


Y’all also got a title color change!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh, you do? That was when I was Jirachi100


It's on the Inkling Cult poster, but i still don't remember you as J100

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all also got a title color change!


if we had title gradients i would buy it and make it the actual Forza Edition gradient


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I see that you’ve changed your name AND pfp...


soon


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Origami said:


> soon


this is so ominous


----------



## Mick (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hehe I knew there was a glitch or something peeps were talking about. I’m glad it’s been patched! Truth be told I was pondering getting the title color change for a while; the seashells solidified that!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> 
> ...



Yes, I really like that it got fixed! Especially since the staff was all like "nooo this is not important right now, stop asking" and then they fixed it anyway. We got bamboozled.



Vrisnem said:


> You should find yourself some stars.



Which one though?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> this is so ominous


Yea I have to agree with ya lol


----------



## Mick (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I'm literally right here



Have you reached the moon yet


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> GUYS I hit 3000 posts


come again when 63000 

also






sorry not sorry


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> Have you reached the moon yet


I've been the Impostor if that counts


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> Yes, I really like that it got fixed! Especially since the staff was all like "nooo this is not important right now, stop asking" and then they fixed it anyway. We got bamboozled.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right one.

1. wild child squad
2. The crescent moon fits better with your pfp


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

i need bells for the backdrop now
excess bells will probably go to my reserve


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> Yes, I really like that it got fixed! Especially since the staff was all like "nooo this is not important right now, stop asking" and then they fixed it anyway. We got bamboozled.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both look fantastic with your avatar! I'd say buy both if you can afford it haha. I bought all three to swap between! 



sheilaa said:


> come again when 63000
> 
> also
> 
> ...


Goose is the best villager.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Goose is the best villager.


you are wrong in so many ways


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

yoooo seashells


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

yeah he needs more hippie tho


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> Yes, I really like that it got fixed! Especially since the staff was all like "nooo this is not important right now, stop asking" and then they fixed it anyway. We got bamboozled.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The one on the right!! Makes your pfp pop more


----------



## Mick (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I've been the Impostor if that counts



Alright hoaxman. Let me know if you need some rocket advice. <3



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Right one.
> 
> 1. wild child squad
> 2. The crescent moon fits better with your pfp



I also think I like that one better. Still feels wrong though, it's only for thirty days, and if I throw the same amount of bells at an artist here I can get something to treasure forever


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Both look fantastic with your avatar! I'd say buy both if you can afford it haha. I bought all three to swap between!
> 
> 
> Goose is the best villager.


Bold thing to say when Sterling exists


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> Alright hoaxman. Let me know if you need some rocket advice. <3


_man heck you_


----------



## Mick (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> _man heck you_



_no dude, heck you to the moon and back _


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> Alright hoaxman. Let me know if you need some rocket advice. <3
> 
> 
> 
> I also think I like that one better. Still feels wrong though, it's only for thirty days, and if I throw the same amount of bells at an artist here I can get something to treasure forever


The way I see it I’ll have mine for half the time I’ve been here lol. I would like a more expensive permanent one (especially if it’s woodsy!)


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

Nah Shep is the best villager cause hippie doggo but yeah Goose is good as hippie


----------



## Mick (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> The way I see it I’ll have mine for half the time I’ve been here lol. I would like a more expensive permanent one (especially if it’s woodsy!)



See for me it's like... 1.2% of my account's age? Anyway it is bought, I earn way more than 149 bells per month anyway


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Yooo animated avi I don't know what to use


----------



## Mick (Aug 15, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Both look fantastic with your avatar! I'd say buy both if you can afford it haha. I bought all three to swap between!



All three?? What a flex

I think I would rather buy the other one when this expires. That way I can enjoy it more.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

Good morning! 

ah panik there's more gifs


----------



## Mick (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> ah panik there's more gifs



Good morning ^^


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> ah panik there's more gifs


ikr


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> All three?? What a flex
> 
> I think I would rather buy the other one when this expires. That way I can enjoy it more.


They vanish from the shop September 1st. So if you buy a second you might want to take the timing into consideration!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

this is seriously cool :0


----------



## Mick (Aug 15, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> They vanish from the shop September 1st. So if you buy a second you might want to take the timing into consideration!



Ooh, I hadn't realised that. Thanks, that's good to know!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

good bois fite me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

the lag when putting in a gif is real


----------



## Mick (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> the lag when putting in a gif is real



I like this one!


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> the lag when putting in a gif is real


Vulpix 
that lag was very worth it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Vulpix
> that lag was very worth it


I have been waiting to use this for about a month


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

how do you get seashells btw?
i am 2 away from getting the animated avi now XD maybe I shouldn’t have gotten the title color


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> how do you get seashells btw?
> i am 2 away from getting the animated avi now XD maybe I shouldn’t have gotten the title color


BRUH YOU GET THEM WHEN YOU FIRST JOIN AND TWO YEARS AFTER THAT


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> BRUH YOU GET THEM WHEN YOU FIRST JOIN AND TWO YEARS AFTER THAT


oh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

I was in an interesting predicament...we had to chase a little birb out of our fireplace!


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I was in an interesting predicament...we had to chase a little birb out of our fireplace!


That seems pretty low-key for evwirt


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> That seems pretty low-key for evwirt


Low-key for Evwirt; pretty big IRL


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I was in an interesting predicament...we had to chase a little birb out of our fireplace!


woi hello theyah grand duke of 'ze south


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

I’d be panicking a lot more about the ninja birds in my tent


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

I should save up some TBT for stuff


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

But yea I have to keep my tent door closed while I’m gone or else a bird flies in for some reason


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Can y'alls see my colored title?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Can y'alls see my colored title?


Yup


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Can y'alls see my colored title?


Yeah. And you're title is


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

hmm should I get a new avatar or stick to this sexy o


----------



## Mick (Aug 15, 2020)

Origami said:


> hmm should I get a new avatar or stick to this sexy o



It's a nice circle. I like the colours


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Origami said:


> hmm should I get a new avatar or stick to this sexy o


Find an o in an interesting font!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Yeah. And you're title is


thx lol

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Origami said:


> hmm should I get a new avatar or stick to this sexy o


should we tell them about the existence of Cheerios


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## Mick (Aug 15, 2020)

I am tempted to start hoarding user title colours


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> I am tempted to start hoarding user title colours


Challenge: get one in every single hex


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> should we tell them about the existence of Cheerios


honey nut cheerios used to hit different


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> I am tempted to start hoarding user title colours


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 303225


Yes


----------



## Mick (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Challenge: get one in every single hex



There are about 1.7 million of those.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> There are about 1.7 million of those.


And? That's the point. I T s f u n


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> There are about 1.7 million of those.





Rosie977 said:


> And? That's the point. I T s f u n


:3

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020

start saving up bells because you'll have to best crash and jingle


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

NOOOO EVERYONE HAS A COOL BACKDROP
NOW I CANT BE COOL AND BRAG TO KRUB WHEN HE GETS BACK
THIS IS A TRAGEDYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> NOOOO EVERYONE HAS A COOL BACKDROP
> NOW I CANT BE COOL AND BRAG TO KRUB WHEN HE GETS BACK
> THIS IS A TRAGEDYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


Hey everyone can be all cool and snazzy with epic backdrops


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hey everyone can be all cool and snazzy with epic backdrops


BUT I WANNA BE THE SNAZZIEST KID IN THE THREAD
I CANT DO THAT IF EVERYONES COOL ;(


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> NOOOO EVERYONE HAS A COOL BACKDROP
> NOW I CANT BE COOL AND BRAG TO KRUB WHEN HE GETS BACK
> THIS IS A TRAGEDYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


Hello backdrop twin 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Enxssi said:


> BUT I WANNA BE THE SNAZZIEST KID IN THE FORUM
> I CANT DO THAT IF EVERYONES COOL ;(


make your title blank colored Unicode to confuse everyone


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

Owie
Head hurts again
But I’m not taking my meds so hopefully they stop??


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> BUT I WANNA BE THE SNAZZIEST KID IN THE THREAD
> I CANT DO THAT IF EVERYONES COOL ;(


But feral children want to be cool too!


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

*Makoto (doesn't) dance in the corner*
I am broke~
You are cooler~


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Owie
> Head hurts again
> But I’m not taking my meds so hopefully they stop??


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 303227


Thamk u


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 15, 2020)

Good morrow folks, how's everyone here doing?


----------



## Mick (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> And? That's the point. I T s f u n



Alright, time to start hoarding I suppose! Only need 3,690,985,666 more bells to complete the collection.

*easy*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

Get better or doggo spam


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

I’m taking Motrin ok 
I’ll probably feel better w that


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

NoUsernameHere said:


> Good morrow folks, how's everyone here doing?


I need to be the coolest of them all but my friends are too cool ;(


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

NoUsernameHere said:


> Good morrow folks, how's everyone here doing?


Just feral child stuff. The woods are an interesting place...

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Enxssi said:


> I need to be the coolest of them all but my friends are too cool ;(


You aren’t wrong


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Can y'alls see my colored title?


yes if it's purple

am i pregent


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I’m taking Motrin ok
> I’ll probably feel better w that


----------



## Mick (Aug 15, 2020)

Welcome to the doggo doctors, how can we help you today


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> yes if it's purple
> 
> am i pregent


W h a t


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> W h a t







period question mark u havent seen this


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> Welcome to the doggo doctors, how can we help you today


SDFKFK PRECIOUS DOGGOS


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> period question mark u havent seen this


gregnant


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> period question mark u havent seen this


how are you old enough to have a child but can't spell


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> how are you old enough to have a child but can't spell


yeah and how can you have 14 kids and not be able to tell lol


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

guys i’m the only one without a custom dropshadow
change this by donating to me


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> guys i’m the only one without a custom dropshadow
> change this by donating to me


Krub I'm over here


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> guys i’m the only one without a custom dropshadow
> change this by donating to me


I have only one bell bruh


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> guys i’m the only one without a custom dropshadow
> change this by donating to me





Rosie977 said:


> Krub I'm over here


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> guys i’m the only one without a custom dropshadow
> change this by donating to me


no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

don8 to them


----------



## Mick (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> guys i’m the only one without a custom dropshadow
> change this by donating to me



You're about 5 posts away, just go posting


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

thanks YLWLWLLWLWLLWLWLW


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> thanks YLWLWLLWLWLLWLWLW


Your Local Wild lild?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

@Your Local Wild Child 
AGSGSGGSGSGSGSBH I LOVE U


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Aloha my fellow dorks


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Aloha my fellow dorks


Hellosies


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

thou art my master


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

preginabint


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

*pregnet


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Your Local Wild lild?


petition to name YLWC Your Local WIld Iild


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

phrreegnheont


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> *pregnet


Prejnot


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I need to be the coolest of them all but my friends are too cool ;(


Tell them to stop being so cool



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Just feral child stuff. The woods are an interesting place...


That indeed



Saltyy said:


> how are you old enough to have a child but can't spell


The education system failed them, happens a lot unfortunately, at least here in America


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> phrreegnheont


pregananate


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

ASGKL YLWL
you're so sweet thank you


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> petition to name YLWC Your Local WIld Iild


No that would irritate the persnickety side of me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

What's the sitch


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

NoUsernameHere said:


> Tell them to stop being so cool
> 
> 
> That indeed
> ...




	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> No that would irritate the persnickety side of me


your local wild localities


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

pretnet starch masks


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

preganant?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Pregert


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Praygenant


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 303239


nint


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> nint


f l a v o r e d w i t h m e a t


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

purgnnt


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 303239


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> f l a v o r e d w i t h m e a t


child flavor pasta sauce


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

hee hoo testing testing


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> child flavor pasta sauce


I'm starting a new brand called fetusauce


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> child flavor pasta sauce


Maybe don’t


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

oof did I just miss the donation train? could've gotten gif avatar


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> f l a v o r e d w i t h m e a t


Yknow I saw that but decided to not post


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Well. I have a gif avi an anime I don't what it is but want to watch it.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Well. I have a gif avi an anime I don't what it is but want to watch it.


I understood that


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Well. I have a gif avi an anime I don't what it is but want to watch it.


betting 1 TBT it's a pretty cure or sailor moon clone


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Origami said:


> I understood that


Hello stranger. Haha it's okay luckily, I have Google lense. It'll reveal things about the gif.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

pargenent


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> betting 1 TBT it's a pretty cure or sailor moon clone


Maybe. I'm not so sure.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> pregananate


I am cool


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> pargenent


Parganant


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

YLWC thank you for the bells but I don't need them if you want them back!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I am cool


the most snazzy have all add-ons


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

poggers only 40 bells away from gif now, time to make some posts


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> YLWC thank you for the bells but I don't need them if you want them back!


@Your Local Wild Child probably shoulda pinged


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hello stranger. Haha it's okay luckily, I have Google lense. It'll reveal things about the gif.


ah yes
stranger


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

I remember the precure English dub on Netflix- it was my first anime a few years back


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I remember the precure English dub on Netflix- it was my first anime a few years back


I don't think it was that bad


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> YLWC thank you for the bells but I don't need them if you want them back!


I‘m just trying to help peeps with getting a backdrop! I know it’s hard for hardcore basement dwellers to gain tbt so if ya can give it back so I can help someone else that would be alright


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

english dubs are usually bad...

anyway, prefnet


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ah yes
> stranger


Please don't use sarcasm it insults my intelligence.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I‘m just trying to help peeps with getting a backdrop! I know it’s hard for hardcore basement dwellers to gain tbt so if ya can give it back so I can help someone else that would be alright






Jeremy explain


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Please don't use sarcasm it insults my intelligence.


ok im sory


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I remember the precure English dub on Netflix- it was my first anime a few years back


Same
I only know it as Glitter Force and it shall stay that way


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> english dubs are usually bad...
> 
> anyway, prefnet


that's why I am gonna go watch something in English because I'm bored


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 303241
> Jeremy explain


Got it worked out for ya


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Same
> I only know it as Glitter Force and it shall stay that way


I know it like that too but I decided to call it the actual other name


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

☆ Is my profile pretty yet?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Same
> I only know it as Glitter Force and it shall stay that way


HERE WE GO (go go)
GLITTER FORCE (woah woah)
SHINING BRIGHT IN ITS LIGHT SO WE CAN FIND OUR WAAAAAAAaAAAAAY


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> ☆ Is my profile pretty yet?


b r o her h a i r is so b i g


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> ☆ Is my profile pretty yet?


why hello there pile of glitter


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> HERE WE GO (go go)
> GLITTER FORCE (woah woah)
> SHINING BRIGHT IN ITS LIGHT SO WE CAN FIND OUR WAAAAAAAaAAAAAY


AND TOGETHER AN ETHER (?)
WE WILL STAY
GLITTER FORCE (go go)


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> HERE WE GO (go go)
> GLITTER FORCE (woah woah)
> SHINING BRIGHT IN ITS LIGHT SO WE CAN FIND OUR WAAAAAAAaAAAAAY


I will pretend I still remember the opening


----------



## Mick (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 303241
> Jeremy explain



Bells are rounded. You probably have like 49.87 or something, so you cannot donate 50.0.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

they used to show pretty cure after spongebob here I think... it was the one with the two girls right


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Origami said:


> they used to show pretty cure after spongebob here I think... it was the one with the two girls right


there's so many seasons but yeah I think so


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 303242


There’s business geese in Evwirt. Not penguins. Business. Geese. They’re especially evil


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Sthonks


Lothitine said:


> View attachment 303242


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

*My hair is big but my brain is bigger! I'm a pile of glitter and shall make music to cure the world.*


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> there's so many seasons but yeah I think so


well I don't remember a glitter force but thats what I remember, barely watched it though


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *My hair is big but my brain is bigger! I'm a pile of glitter and shall make music to cure the world.*


pretty cure please go a w a y


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *My hair is big but my brain is bigger! I'm a pile of glitter and shall make music to cure the world.*


didn't rhyme 8.9/10


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> AND TOGETHER AN ETHER (?)
> WE WILL STAY
> GLITTER FORCE (go go)


HERE WE GO (go go)
GLITTER FORCE (woah woah)
SHINING BRIGHT THIS LIGHT THAT WE WILL SEE EACH DDAAAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> HERE WE GO (go go)
> GLITTER FORCE (woah woah)
> SHINING BRIGHT THIS LIGHT THAT WE WILL SEE EACH DDAAAAAAAAAAAY


ok then


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> HERE WE GO (go go)
> GLITTER FORCE (woah woah)
> SHINING BRIGHT THIS LIGHT THAT WE WILL SEE EACH DDAAAAAAAAAAAY


bro did they rip off Umbrella at the beginning there?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> bro did they rip off Umbrella at the beginning there?


idfk lol


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> HERE WE GO (go go)
> GLITTER FORCE (woah woah)
> SHINING BRIGHT IN ITS LIGHT SO WE CAN FIND OUR WAAAAAAAaAAAAAY


the actualwhat lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> the actualwhat lol


lmao


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> idfk lol






tell me the first few lines did not sound like it


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

if we're talking about childhood english dubbed anime openings I have some cursed and blessed ones from my childhood to share


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

The world is beautiful. It's so very beautiful. Everyday I dream of the day in which I can make all suffering go away! Let's spread the music and hope it'll be a good day hip hip horray! ♡


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 15, 2020)

Most of the people here either have anime profile pictures or their AC villagers as their profile pictures, sometimes K-Pop profile pics

I have a picture of Thom Yorke holding a flower in his mouth as my profile picture


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> The world is beautiful. It's so very beautiful. Everyday I dream of the day in which I can make all suffering go away! Let's spread the music and hope it'll be a good day hip hip horray! ♡


that was so disgustingly sugar-coated


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

well i wasn't too fond of the swedish ones but they are better than murica at least lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> The world is beautiful. It's so very beautiful. Everyday I dream of the day in which I can make all suffering go away! Let's spread the music and hope it'll be a good day hip hip horray! ♡


can you remove my internal organs?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

NoUsernameHere said:


> Most of the people here either have anime profile pictures or their AC villagers as their profile pictures, sometimes K-Pop profile pics
> 
> I have a picture of Thom Yorke holding a flower in his mouth as my profile picture


I exist


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

NoUsernameHere said:


> Most of the people here either have anime profile pictures or their AC villagers as their profile pictures, sometimes K-Pop profile pics
> 
> I have a picture of Thom Yorke holding a flower in his mouth as my profile picture


mine is one of the "gay boy" peeps from funeral parade of roses


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> mine is one of the "gay boy" peeps from funeral parade of roses


what lmao


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Once again I’m not to well-versed in anime outside of studio ghibli...I watch youtube more than anything else tbh


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> well i wasn't too fond of the swedish ones but they are better than murica at least lol


the Canadian ones were even worse just you wait


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Uhh


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what lmao


the movie i watched last night revolves around the gay boy crossdressing culture in japan and their hostess clubs if it makes sense


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> that was so disgustingly sugar-coated


Don't care it rhymed though my teeth hurt.


----------



## Mick (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> The world is beautiful. It's so very beautiful. Everyday I dream of the day in which I can make all suffering go away! Let's spread the music and hope it'll be a good day hip hip horray! ♡



 Mount St Helens is about to blow up and it's going to be a Fine Swell Day 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Lothitine said:


> HERE WE GO (go go)
> GLITTER FORCE (woah woah)
> SHINING BRIGHT THIS LIGHT THAT WE WILL SEE EACH DDAAAAAAAAAAAY



Also what the heck is this and why is it so happy


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I exist


Pokemon is technically anime so yeah



sheilaa said:


> mine is one of the "gay boy" peeps from funeral parade of roses


Ah hell yeah we stan


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> can you remove my internal organs?


With the tap of my wand I can do anything. Or i'll shove my wand right through your fleshy sack of a body ♡


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Don't care it rhymed though my teeth hurt.


Come children! The world is gonna explode but it's alright because your life can end earlier than that


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> With the tap of my wand I can do anything. Or i'll shove my wand right through your fleshy sack of a body ♡


Can you please don’t that’s a felony


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Can you please don’t that’s a felony


Not for an innocence magical girl saving the world. ♡


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

With a flick of my wrist I can make all the lights go off and my glittery knife will soon be the last thing you see!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

in swedish lmao


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> With a flick of my wrist I can make all the lights go off and my glittery knife will soon be the last thing you see!


Oy that’s a felony too


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

here it is, the openings that made me the cursed man i am today




(actually kinda slaps ngl)




this one is so ****ing bad, imagine hearing this when it came on at like 8pm what kind of show would you expect lmao




this one isnt bad either




this one is pretty ok too

okay maybe just one of them is cursed but you get the idea


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Come children! The world is gonna explode but it's alright because your life can end earlier than that


This is Madoka Magica in a nutshell. Actually it's every anime ever-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oy that’s a felony too


not if there aren't any witnesses to see me grind a dead body into glitter!


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

The failure powers are on my side! Prepare for firen't, it might just be your last moments!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Well kids are you ready to have some fun? Just step into the spiky upwards bed, no the spikes definitely don't stab you!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Everything is legal for a magical girl we're just saving the world


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294671670079361030this is the tweet


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Oy why is the feral child the one trying to keep magical girls from committing crimes


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

almost there


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Oh Tommy your wondering what happened to Ashley when she went in?

Don't worry she went to a magical place, you can too!

Just strap yourself in that not suspicious chair


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

man wish i had more wine lol


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oy why is the feral child the one trying to keep magical girls from committing crimes


Well you have a conscience


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Well you have a conscience


But aren’t magical girls supposed to have ‘em too?!?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 303246
> almost there


personally id pass on them considering its only temporary


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But aren’t magical girls supposed to have ‘em too?!?


nope 

cheers


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Children the bad policemen are coming!

clean up the ketchup, and you there, hold this knife next to your friend who's... _laying down a bit_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But aren’t magical girls supposed to have ‘em too?!?


thats what they want you to think


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

SEE YOU KIDS IN PRISON HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA *MANIACAL LAUGHING*


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

Hello there mortal! Can I interest you in going in that dark room?


----------



## Mick (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Oh Tommy your wondering what happened to Ashley when she went in?
> 
> Don't worry she went to a magical place, you can too!
> 
> Just strap yourself in that not suspicious chair



Sounds like a bad idea if you ask me?

What is happening, I looked away for like 2 minutes and we are back to cursed sentences


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

*one month later I get the next batch of victims*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Hello there mortal! Can I interest you in going in that dark room?


No the last time that happened I got forced to live in the woods

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Mick said:


> Sounds like a bad idea if you ask me?
> 
> What is happening, I looked away for like 2 minutes and we are back to cursed sentences


I’m trying to do damage control


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

oh yeah kids ill take you to a puppy palace just hop in this van, watch the ketchup


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

Hehe hello _master. _Follow me over to that fryer!


----------



## Mick (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> oh yeah kids ill take you to a puppy palace just hop in this van, watch the ketchup



Ooh, last time there was candy, will there be candy again


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

hmm i should go play spla2n


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> Ooh, last time there was candy, will there be candy again


Yeah kiddo! All kinds of candy!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Aye just got Adobe Spark


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> oh yeah kids ill take you to a puppy palace just hop in this van, watch the ketchup


Nonononono


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> With the tap of my wand I can do anything. Or i'll shove my wand right through your fleshy sack of a body ♡


Thank you. You see, without my internal organs, no one can stab me well enough to get a good hit when the day comes.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

Haha yes I am fancy and British now hueieueusu
Please take a seat  and become an order


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

ketchup


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Haha yes I am fancy and British now hueieueusu
> Please take a seat  and become an order


black mirror is british


----------



## Mick (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Yeah kiddo! All kinds of candy!



Alright what are we waiting for


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Haha yes I am fancy and British now hueieueusu
> Please take a seat  and become an order


Um...but...deer can’t be buckled in and it’s against the law to not be buckled in


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Thank you. You see, without my internal organs, no one can stab me well enough to get a good hit when the day comes.


Who needs organs? We'll replace those gross things with candy ♡


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> Alright what are we waiting for


More kiddos!


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

Almost there kiddies hehe
Jusy down that dark alley way


----------



## Mick (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> More kiddos!



@Your Local Wild Child hurry, there will be candy  <3


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Children the bad policemen are coming


Let's go all John Mulaney on them


----------



## Antonio (Aug 15, 2020)

*I surpassed 30 minutes!!!*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Who needs organs? We'll replace those gross things with candy ♡


Capri Sun blood and candy organs. What more could I want?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> @Your Local Wild Child hurry, there will be candy  <3


I’madeeranddeercan’tbebuckledin


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Earthbound is the best RPG
change my mind


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Antonio said:


> View attachment 303247
> View attachment 303248
> *I surpassed 30 minutes!!!*


Ew exercise

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Kurb said:


> Earthbound is the best RPG
> change my mind


*pokemon


----------



## Mick (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’madeeranddeercan’tbebuckledin



@Saltyy I'm afraid I can't go then


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

need


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Earthbound is the best RPG
> change my mind


mother 3


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Ew exercise
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> 
> ...


say goodbye to your spinal fluids


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Yummy kids candy await!


----------



## Antonio (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Ew exercise


no u


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Antonio said:


> no u


Yes I know. Congrats that's 30 more minutes than I'll ever do.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

TBT fair tomorrow


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> TBT fair tomorrow


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> TBT fair tomorrow


Hyppeee


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> say goodbye to your spinal fluids


Spinal fluid..is that a candy?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

I can murder you with the power of love and sparkles


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> TBT fair tomorrow


The day before I start college :')


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Spinal fluid..is that a candy?


it’s in your spine and i have to crack your spine to get it


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

The power of hype is on my side!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

What do you do in a TBT fair lmao


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it’s in your spine and i have to crack your spine to get it


forbidden glowstick


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it’s in your spine and i have to crack your spine to get it


i see you've taken my preferred method of torture


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What do you do in a TBT fair lmao


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> The power of hype is on my side!


DON'T **** WITH ME 

I HAVE THE POWER OF GOD AND ANIME ON MY SIDE 

HYAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it’s in your spine and i have to crack your spine to get it


Spine..spine..spine. Unfortunately I don't have that. I have candy though


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What do you do in a TBT fair lmao


Just... fun
_Totally no killing ahahahahah no wayyyy_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Yea deer can’t be buckled in and safety is key in driving


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> DON'T **** WITH ME
> 
> I HAVE THE POWER OF GOD AND ANIME ON MY SIDE
> 
> HYAAAAAAAAH


*french
I AM THE ANIME GODDESS


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Just... fun
> _Totally no killing ahahahahah no wayyyy_


oooo I love leaving people aliven't


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Can someone snap crackle and pop my bones


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *french


there's anime in persona so therefore I have the power of anime on my side

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Can someone snap crackle and pop my bones


forbidden popping candy


----------



## Mick (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea deer can’t be buckled in and safety is key in driving



I guess we'll have to wait for Saltyy to bring the puppies to us instead


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> there's anime in persona so therefore I have the power of anime on my side
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> 
> ...


>.> 
don't make me drown you in Japanese again. you know how dangerous that is


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

*cries in last mention of wakfu on this forum was years ago*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *french
> I AM THE ANIME GODDESS


Don't insult me like this.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> >.>
> don't make me drown you in Japanese again. you know how dangerous that is


WANNA GO 

I DON'T KNOW A THING ABOUT JAPANESE BUT I CAN BUTCHER A FRENCH OPENING


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *cries in last mention of wakfu on this forum was years ago*


Two can play at the empty message game


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

uhh Rosie impression time 

something something 

love is war love is war 
something something 
something GAME 
love is war love is war

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020

*Japanese*


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> uhh Rosie impression time
> 
> something something
> 
> ...



_Such a way with words. A beautiful performance. I am moved._


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

anyone care to donate exactly 7 bells


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

10/10

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Kurb said:


> anyone care to donate exactly 7 bells


y


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> 10/10
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> 
> ...


to get to 145 to get the backdrop


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> anyone care to donate exactly 7 bells


i can

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Kurb said:


> to get to 145 to get the backdrop


they expire though so are you sure?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

ok


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> i can


ok thank yoiu


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

impression of myself

KPOP KPOP STAN JISOO JISOO BEST GIRL DID YOU KNOW WAKFU EXISTS? NO? GO WATCH IT 

PERSOKNA 5 PERSONA 5 PERDOKNA 5 PERSONA OMG MORGANA OML


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

I was gonna donate the bells ;;


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> anyone care to donate exactly 7 bells


just post something lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> impression of myself
> 
> KPOP KPOP STAN JISOO JISOO BEST GIRL DID YOU KNOW WAKFU EXISTS? NO? GO WATCH IT
> 
> PERSOKNA 5 PERSONA 5 PERDOKNA 5 PERSONA OMG MORGANA OML


and nobody has done any of these things ;;


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I was gonna donate the bells ;;





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> i can
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> 
> ...


fight fight fight fight


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> and nobody has done any of these things ;;


I exist.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> impression of myself
> 
> KPOP KPOP STAN JISOO JISOO BEST GIRL DID YOU KNOW WAKFU EXISTS? NO? GO WATCH IT
> 
> PERSOKNA 5 PERSONA 5 PERDOKNA 5 PERSONA OMG MORGANA OML


French French bagguets dragon eggs bazooka go boom *Korean*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky I already donated a ton what's 7 more? Save your bells


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> French French bagguets dragon eggs bazooka go boom *Korean*


among us among us among us
split the room split the room
ksp ksp ksp ksp


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I exist.


your a Lisa stan 
you haven't done any of the others even though you claim you will someday

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> French French bagguets dragon eggs bazooka go boom *Korean*


YES GOD


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Milky I already donated a ton what's 7 more? Save your bells


B u t


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> B u t


I already did it there's no stopping me


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

i gotta post hold on


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

eggs are the most powerful thing in existence

- literally are in wakfu 
- precursor orbs 
- yummy 
- that one seal who says egg 
- you can make caik with them 

change my mind


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> your a Lisa stan
> you haven't done any of the others even though you claim you will someday
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> ...


I- okay I feel calleddd outtt


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> eggs are the most powerful thing in existence
> 
> - literally are in wakfu
> - precursor orbs
> ...


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

I just cooked pasta!
My heads feeing better too!!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I- okay I feel calleddd outtt


exactly


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> eggs are the most powerful thing in existence
> 
> - literally are in wakfu
> - precursor orbs
> ...


And go for a million tbt on tbt


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> eggs are the most powerful thing in existence
> 
> - literally are in wakfu
> - precursor orbs
> ...


The seal that says egg has immense powers


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> That is a good wisdom


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> exactly


S hUsH


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> And go for a million tbt on tbt


This too 

also zipper T bunny's eggs could've taken over the world


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I just cooked pasta!
> My heads feeing better too!!


Pastaaaa

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Saltyy said:


> This too
> 
> also zipper T bunny's eggs could've taken over the world


Plz don't remind me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

milky stars avatar looks like the pinky collectible when in notifications

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Milky star said:


> Pastaaaa
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> 
> ...


asterisk reminds you asterisk


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> milky stars avatar looks like the pinky collectible when in notifications
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> 
> ...


Speaking of I feel like some of these posts can go into r/creepyasterisks


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

post reasons eggs are powerful on my profile, reply to the post


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> milky stars avatar looks like the pinky collectible when in notifications
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> 
> ...


nO and what-


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

We out here


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> We out here


Why did you copy me?


----------



## Mick (Aug 15, 2020)

Wow, I am seeing Kurb posts on surface TBT


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

post egg praise on my profile


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

egg


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

the amount of eggs ive smashed in my life is further proof of unlimited power


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> Wow, I am seeing Kurb posts on surface TBT


take your film roll because you won’t be seeing that for another month


Milky star said:


> Why did you copy me?


it’s the spaceman aesthetic


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

YOU THINK?mission accomplished


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 303264YOU THINK?mission accomplished


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> No way, right?
> They’re making an AC manga?
> Am i DREAMING?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> take your film roll because you won’t be seeing that for another month
> 
> it’s the spaceman aesthetic


Loser copy roach ><


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Loser copy roach ><


I’ll take that to court and back


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

I've been wanting to make an egg smashing video for over a year but today might be the day
I shall embark on a beautiful journey


----------



## Mick (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> take your film roll because you won’t be seeing that for another month



I'm going to start quoting your posts, then, so that you will have to keep replying to me >:]


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Origami said:


> the amount of eggs ive smashed in my life is further proof of unlimited power


I can crack eggs with one hand


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I can crack eggs with one hand


:O whoa


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> I'm going to start quoting your posts, then, so that you will have to keep replying to me >:]


no


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I can crack eggs with one hand


try impaling one with one finger


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’ll take that to court and back


Do it roach magical girl always win,


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

I can crack eggs while trying to make cake


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

deviled eggs are good and I will eat them until I explode


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Origami said:


> try impaling one with one finger


Ah- why-


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

i forgot my Ps login oh no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Do it roach magical girl always win,


well hero/protagonist always wins and it's Rosie so she'll randomly step in and win the case without anything to do with it


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Ah- why-


unlimited power


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Ah- why-


you were gonna stick a wand through my fleshy sack of a body and you question impaling an egg?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Origami said:


> unlimited power


O


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> deviled eggs are good and I will eat them until I explode


I should make some since I boiled eggs


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I should make some since I boiled eggs


Y u m


----------



## Mick (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> no



Did you just like the reply and drop the topic? Noooo

Too smart, man


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you were gonna stick a wand through my fleshy sack of a body and you question impaling an egg?


I love stabbing people not eggs


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> well hero/protagonist always wins and it's Rosie so she'll randomly step in and win the case without anything to do with it


I thought in the tbt anime that Seastar was the protagonist


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> Did you just like the reply and drop the topic? Noooo
> 
> Too smart, man


back onto the topic of my ps login


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> O


unlimited


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I love stabbing people not eggs


what if I am holding eggs
what if I AM an egg?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what if I am holding eggs
> what if I AM an egg?


Then I guess I better get cracking


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare02 is awake and isn't sugaryy
riot


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Origami said:


> ohare02 is awake and isn't sugaryy
> riot


she w h a t


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Origami said:


> ohare02 is awake and isn't sugaryy
> riot


You're wrong on the name and late on the name change sir.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Wow Ori just told a l i e
Oi, Pinocchio, you happy?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

wait oragami is freehelium?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You're wrong on the name and late on the name change sir.


ive been suggesting this since last night

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Lothitine said:


> wait oragami is freehelium?


whos oragami


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

*ORIGAMI *
*******


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Somehow ohare01 only has 8 seashells


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wow Ori just told a l i e
> Oi, Pinocchio, you happy?


where did i lie show me


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Origami said:


> ive been suggesting this since last night
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> 
> ...


shut buy a animated pfp or gimmie my tbt backkk


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> shut buy a animated pfp or gimmie my tbt backkk


soon


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Somehow ohare01 only has 8 seashells


Maybe she spent two?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

i need to find a good gif first


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Origami said:


> where did i lie show me





Origami said:


> ohare02 is awake and isn't sugaryy
> riot


her name isn't ohare02


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Maybe she spent two?


how tho


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Origami said:


> soon


*Now dad says so.*


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

Origami said:


> i need to find a good gif first


_*Stick bug*_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> how tho


I- dk


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> her name isn't ohare02


oh my bad

ohare03


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> her name isn't ohare02


wow no way


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Origami said:


> oh my bad
> 
> ohare03


Odd nummmberrrrrrrr


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Ohare10


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

Does anyone have 2 seashells to spare I need it for animated avi


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

Ohare0hare of course


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

jotaro01


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Does anyone have 2 seashells to spare I need it for animated avi


I don't think they're tradeable


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> jotaro01


Simp01

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Saltyy said:


> I don't think they're tradeable


Aw dang ok


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

O'hareyy you thought I forgot. _i didn't mwhaha_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

jotarofangirlwithsomeonesheloves01

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> O'hareyy you thought I forgot. _i didn't mwhaha_


O'hairyy


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> wait oragami is freehelium?


i knew the whole time I just thought he was tricking us by pretending to be a different person so I said nothing


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

I thought everyone knew he was FH?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> O'hareyy you thought I forgot. _i didn't mwhaha_


O'Hareyy Potta


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Oharyy10


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I thought everyone knew he was FH?


I mean he's talked about it for a while
Plus his Discord user


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

O'hop010


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Aaaaand it’s snowing again...


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

well the test is successful, but i still need a permanent avi


Enxssi said:


> i knew the whole time I just thought he was tricking us by pretending to be a different person so I said nothing


imagine if they all donated their tbt to a stranger fr though


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Origami said:


> well the test is successful, but i still need a permanent avi
> 
> imagine if they all donated their tbt to a stranger fr though


sir this avi is perfect


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i knew the whole time I just thought he was tricking us by pretending to be a different person so I said nothing


HECK YEAH MY BRAIN FIGURED THAT OUTTT


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

*slowly deletes gif folder* _I must continue to resist-_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Guys help Lothitine get animated pfp plzzz


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

I knew from the discord session that Freehelium’s new name would be Origami


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

and rosiee


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

WHATS WRONG WITH EVERYONES PROFILE WHYS THE BACKGROUND ALL BOUGIE SJDJDNE


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

It said proggers-


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> WHATS WRONG WITH EVERYONES PROFILE WHYS THE BACKGROUND ALL BOUGIE SJDJDNE


I am the snazziest of snazzy


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> WHATS WRONG WITH EVERYONES PROFILE WHYS THE BACKGROUND ALL BOUGIE SJDJDNE


Son you missed the direct


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> WHATS WRONG WITH EVERYONES PROFILE WHYS THE BACKGROUND ALL BOUGIE SJDJDNE


Backdrops are the new cool kids thing


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> WHATS WRONG WITH EVERYONES PROFILE WHYS THE BACKGROUND ALL BOUGIE SJDJDNE


hello


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

Is this a rich joke i’m too poor to understand

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Origami said:


> hello


_Helium?_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Is this a rich joke i’m too poor to understand


No. Animated pfp is ten shells you got some- bds are 149 tbt


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Is this a rich joke i’m too poor to understand


I feel the need to make a OHSHC reference


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Is this a rich joke i’m too poor to understand
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> 
> ...


Nah y’all’s can afford to be at the cool kids table


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I feel the need to make a OHSHC reference


YOU KNOW OHSHC?!!! OMG OMG AAAH


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Nah y’all’s can afford to be at the cool kids table


I think i’ll just go back to haunting my friends with a pair of pants


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> YOU KNOW OHSHC?!!! OMG OMG AAAH


Of course I do


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Helium?_


i am not an element


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Josuke son join the cool kids


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

I'm gonna be responsible with my money
Who needs to be a cool kid, anyways?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Origami said:


> i am not an element


You are a paper craft now


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Josuke son join the cool kids


I don’t need some bougie profile to know i’m already cool


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Of course I do


Aaaaaah it's amazzzing Takami best boy Kyoya close seconddd


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You are a paper craft now


He’s evolved


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Aaaaaah it's amazzzing Takami best boy Kyoya close seconddd


Haruhi is best boy


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I don’t need some bougie profile to know i’m already cool


Join us or I'm shooting you and Abri in the foot


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Good morning I just read that whole thing-


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Haruhi is best boy


You right best with Takami


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Join us or I'm shooting you and Abri in the foot


Aaaaand that’s a felony too


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

enemy: *despawns*
me: fights a different one 

and after the battle they respawned right behind me and I got attacked


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Aaaaand that’s a felony too


I'm a magical girl it's okay


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Join us or I'm shooting you and Abri in the foot


Shoot us in the foot and i’m making you _wish _you were Kars


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

I don't know what's happening but I'll shoot all your feet


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Shoot us in the foot and i’m making you _wish _you were Kars


I'll transcend beyond the 36 kars on mars


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I don’t need some bougie profile to know i’m already cool


you are too cool for backdrops


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Good morning I just read that whole thing-


Mornin’


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I don't know what's happening but I'll shoot all your feet


No


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

*bang*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you are too cool for backdrops


I agree


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I don't know what's happening but I'll shoot all your feet


shoot through my left ear and out my right


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> No


Yes


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I don't know what's happening but I'll shoot all your feet


Hah, how do you know i even have feet


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm a magical girl it's okay


That’s not how it works


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

Bold of you to assume I have feet


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> shoot through my left ear and out my right


Good thing there’s nothing in between


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> enemy: *despawns*
> me: fights a different one
> 
> and after the battle they respawned right behind me and I got attacked


WHY ARE THE ENEMIES RESPAWNING


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I don't know what's happening but I'll shoot all your feet


No don’t it’s bad enough in Evwirt


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Good thing there’s nothing in between


how am I supposed to recover from this


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No don’t it’s bad enough in Evwirt


why does the UW shoot your feet


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> how am I supposed to recover from this


With a band aid


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Good thing there’s nothing in between


wow low blow sir you lost your coolness card


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Good thing there’s nothing in between


_*Josuke no*_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

i can finally use the gif i had sitting for a month


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> how am I supposed to recover from this


why don't you uno reverse it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> why does the UW shoot your feet


No she doesn’t have a gun and she’s legally blind


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

Silence fake pogger man


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

I
use this


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> why don't you uno reverse it


i'm not witty enough to come up with this that quickly


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Meow meow i'm on


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

Wahh I wish I hadn’t bought the user title color
Now I’m gonna go make some posts and earn me some bells


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

don't you love it when your party members get Insta killed


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Wahh I wish I hadn’t bought the user title color
> Now I’m gonna go make some posts and earn me some bells ✌


poor bby aaahh


----------



## Mick (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Wahh I wish I hadn’t bought the user title color
> Now I’m gonna go make some posts and earn me some bells ✌



What's wrong with the colour?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> don't you love it when your party members get Insta killed


Rip to them but i’m built different


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

meooowwww


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Wahh I wish I hadn’t bought the user title color
> Now I’m gonna go make some posts and earn me some bells ✌


What if I commissioned you?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Rip to them but i’m built different


Are you more muscle than brain or an equal balance of the two just currioouss


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> What's wrong with the colour?


More that the color is way cheaper to buy with TBT than the other stuff. I myself have no need for a gif avatar (I want to stay as my oc) so the color change was worth it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Rip to them but i’m built different


at least it was a cat


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Are you more muscle than brain or an equal balance of the two just currioouss


Equal balance of the two cause i’m small brained with normal muscle _aka built different_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Silence fake pogger man


poggers


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

I wish I was a cat :c


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

Actually i have no way of telling if i have normal or above average muscle cause i don’t have anyone else my age to compare


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

My charging cable’s last leg is crippled now
Luckily i bought another one and it’s on the way


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

Origami said:


> poggers


_You are nothing but an usurper, a false idol_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Equal balance of the two cause i’m small brained with normal muscle _aka built different_


So ur a dummie head musclessss


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> So ur a dummie head musclessss


Basically


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I wish I was a cat :c


Y’all prolly don’t want to be one I hate being a murder deer


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I wish I was a cat :c


mood


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all prolly don’t want to be one I hate being a murder deer


Being a wendigo lite sounds sick


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Basically


no


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> mood


signs the forum is about to explode:
ohare01 centers her signature


----------



## Mick (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> More that the color is way cheaper to buy with TBT than the other stuff. I myself have no need for a gif avatar (I want to stay as my oc) so the color change was worth it



Ah, right. That's true. I also don't think I'll be switching to a random gif any time soon... Still considering that username though.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> What if I commissioned you?


 yea that’d be great!!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I wish I was a cat :c


why


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Being a wendigo lite sounds sick


Once more-wendigos eat people I don’t. Plus it stinks having no thumbs


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Origami said:


> signs the forum is about to explode:
> ohare01 centers her signature


Wh
My signature is centered?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Wh
> My signature is centered?


no but it should be


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Once more-wendigos eat people I don’t. Plus it stinks having no thumbs


Yeah, so a wendigo lite


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Origami said:


> no but it should be


I already tried and it didnt work


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Origami said:


> no but it should be


she better center it

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



ohare01 said:


> I already tried and it didnt work


Write white text until the picture is in the middle


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Yeah, so a wendigo lite


Plus wendigos are more humanoid with a deer skull head whereas murder deer look like deer


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> she better center it
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> 
> ...


hhhhh


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I already tried and it didnt work






did you ever try this


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Plus wendigos are more humanoid with a deer skull head whereas murder deer look like deer


So then dollar store wendigo?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 303273
> did you ever try this


Yea still didn't work


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yea still didn't work


how


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

U can also do <center></center> to center things  replace < with [


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 303273
> did you ever try this


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Origami said:


> how


Idk


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> So then dollar store wendigo?


Aaaaand murder deer aren’t made of ice. Not even closely related to wendigos


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> why


Because cats are cute and my boyfriend loves cats. I just want to be cute


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Idk


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

it works for me :/​


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Aaaaand murder deer aren’t made of ice. Not even closely related to wendigos


_*Diy wendigo?*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Because cats are cute and my boyfriend loves cats. I just want to be cute


cats are for eating


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

i love cats too but if a girl just comes to me and starts meowing and **** thats where i draw the line


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> cats are for eating


I want to make a race joke but I shall not


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> cats are for eating


Eat my cats and I'll snap your neck


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*Diy wendigo?*_


Murder deer=/=wendigo they’re two different cryptids


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Origami said:


> i love cats too but if a girl just comes to me and starts meowing and **** thats where i draw the line


Meooooow :3


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

Origami said:


> i love cats too but if a girl just comes to me and starts meowing and **** thats where i draw the line


Amen king


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I want to make a race joke but I shall not






why even mention that you wanted to


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I want to make a race joke but I shall not


milky no


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Amen king


meow


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I want to make a race joke but I shall not


Me, an Asian



Chose your next words carefully

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



ohare01 said:


> meow


Get out


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Eat my cats and I'll snap your neck


Bold of you to assume I have one


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Me, an Asian
> View attachment 303275
> Chose your next words carefully


Which is why I didn't make the joke but am I cackling in my head? Yes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Which is why I didn't make the joke but am I cackling in my head? Yes


tell me in pm


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Unfortunately, my humour is quite dark thanks to my irl guy friends. T h a n k s g u y s


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

_Ahahaha Asians eat cats, get it guys? You may now laugh_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Unfortunately, my humour is quite dark thanks to my irl guy friends. T h a n k s g u y s


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Ahahaha Asians eat cats, get it guys? You may now laugh_


That's a lame joke. Don't underestimate my dark humor.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Unfortunately, my humour is quite dark thanks to my irl guy friends. T h a n k s g u y s


there is a difference between dark and racist tho lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

y'all what th are peanut butter vibes


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> That's a lame joke. Don't underestimate my dark humor.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Origami said:


> there is a difference between dark and racist tho lol


Dark, racist we tend to blurr that line unfortunately.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

milky vs pnj 

FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 303277


Remember I'm an adult now I can beat you and claim I'm disciplining my child.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> milky vs pnj
> 
> FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT


And you by association


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

does peanut butter have vibes and what do they feel like


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> And you by association


I have nothing to do with this


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Remember I'm an adult now I can beat you and claim I'm disciplining my child.


And since we’re not remotely related i could drop kick you in self defense


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> does peanut butter have vibes and what do they feel like


dogs


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> milky vs pnj
> 
> FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT






this is how it'll go


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> dogs


I think it's a strong acid trip as UD says
but what do dog vibes feel like?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> And since we’re not remotely related i could drop kick you in self defense


I can pull a black mom move and crack a belt on you rq rn


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Origami said:


> this is how it'll go


I love this thread

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Milky star said:


> I can pull a black mom move and crack a belt on you rq rn


FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

What is happen


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I can pull a black mom move and crack a belt on you rq rn


Oh no so scary, a persons threatening me on the internet

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



ohare01 said:


> What is happen


Annoying stereotypes = funny, arguments ensue


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

sorry milky but I'm betting 1 TBT josuke wins


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What is happen


no idea but I'm scared with what's about to happen?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> sorry milky but I'm betting 1 TBT josuke wins


I'll add one to that


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

_What is this a fight club now?_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _What is this a fight club now?_


_maybe_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Eh. Josuke would win I just want to be beaten to death.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

I ain’t joining in


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

This is a fight club now


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

_probablynotjosuke receives a hatchet from an unknown sponsor_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

Well now that all that’s over does anyone want an hour discussion about frogs


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Origami said:


> _probablynotjosuke receives a hatchet from an unknown sponsor_


"Unknown"


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Origami said:


> _probablynotjosuke receives a hatchet from an unknown sponsor_


 he should play hunger games


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Well now that all that’s over does anyone want an hour discussion about frogs


Can I bring doppio


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

" unknown sponsor "


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> " unknown sponsor "


Me


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Can I bring doppio


Yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _What is this a fight club now?_


The first of rule of fight club is to not speak about fight club.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Well now that all that’s over does anyone want an hour discussion about frogs


No the frog king tells me too much about frogs


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> he should play hunger games


Looks like all those primitive technology videos i watch are gonna come in handy


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> he should play hunger games


_Jotaro Kujo falls into a frozen lake and drowns
Kurb tries to climb a tree but falls to his death
Rosie977 attempts to start a fire but fails_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

I'm sad I really wanted to be beaten to death. I guess I'll keep suffering.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Frogs can absorb water through their skin


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Looks like all those primitive technology videos i watch are gonna come in handy





Origami said:


> _Jotaro Kujo falls into a frozen lake and drowns
> Kurb tries to climb a tree but falls to his death
> Rosie977 attempts to start a fire but fails_


Hunger games in a nutshell, Josuke


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Frogs can absorb water through their skin


Yumm


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Frogs can absorb water through their skin


They can also breath through it. The frog king tells me a lot about frogs. It stinks cuz I have to stay during his lectures and once again I hate being a murder deer

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Looks like all those primitive technology videos i watch are gonna come in handy


Lol I’ve been watching those as of late


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> They can also breath through it. The frog king tells me a lot about frogs. It stinks cuz I have to stay during his lectures and once again I hate being a murder deer


Well now you have to stay through MY lectures


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No the frog king tells me too much about frogs


Too bad


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

I'll make a PP presentation about frogs


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Frogs are phones did you know


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Frog go croak


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Well now you have to stay through MY lectures


so my lectures by extension


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Well now you have to stay through MY lectures


...as a murder deer


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Origami said:


> so my lectures by extension


This is just like group projects where one slacks off


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Origami said:


> _Jotaro Kujo falls into a frozen lake and drowns
> Kurb tries to climb a tree but falls to his death
> Rosie977 attempts to start a fire but fails_


Y e s


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

There's evidence frogs have been around since the dinosaurs, perhaps before then.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> View attachment 303282View attachment 303283


the what


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> There's evidence frogs have been around since the dinosaurs, perhaps before then.


Wowie


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> the what


Frog PHONE


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> There's evidence frogs have been around since the dinosaurs, perhaps before then.


Also knew that


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> This is just like group projects where one slacks off


but who is who :hmm:


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Anyone wanna see some phat phrogs


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Anyone wanna see some phat phrogs


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

phat phrog


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 303285
> phat phrog


toed


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Ouch my shoulder hurts bad
Guess I slept the wrong way :c


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Evwirt has a lot of weird stuff


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ouch my shoulder hurts bad
> Guess I slept the wrong way :c


rip


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ouch my shoulder hurts bad
> Guess I slept the wrong way :c


sending good vibes to your shoulder


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 303285
> phat phrog


Sighs and morphs into this


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> rip


thx

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> sending good vibes to your shoulder
> View attachment 303287


 ty


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Sighs and morphs into this
> View attachment 303288


my spirit animal has arrived


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

I actually catch some frogs. The first one was in my front yard the second one was at work.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

There was a little frog behind my planter the other day and I want to frognap him and raise him to be my own


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

speaking of toad


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

The first one I named Doppio the ugly brown one is Diavolo. Eek. Unfortunately I had to release them because my dad has a fear of frogs


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 303292
> speaking of toad


he's a star now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 303292
> speaking of toad


Toåd


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

nobodys gonna bring up the legs? ok good


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> he's a star now


Have you ever seen 

 " toad sings never gonna give you up"


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> he's a star now


How could you leave out Toadhemian Rhapsody


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Origami said:


> nobodys gonna bring up the legs? ok good


don't make fun of him he's trying his best


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> don't make fun of him he's trying his best


yeah leaf him alom


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Sighs and morphs into this
> View attachment 303288


Oh no did you anger a witch


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


>


wow


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> wow


Yeah it's great


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


>


i miss bitf


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> wow


Y e.s


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

what


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh no did you anger a witch


Nah this is just my purest form


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Nah this is just my purest form


What


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

bROS remember frog and toad THE LEGENDS?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 303295
> what


the what


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 303295
> what


licking toads is a bad time


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

sounds fun


Origami said:


> licking toads is a bad time


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> sounds fun


lick toady get dizzy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Origami said:


> lick toady get dizzy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 303295
> what


Wowie


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Guys don’t lick toads you’ll get sick and anger the frog king


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Guys don’t lick toads you’ll get sick and anger the frog king


free warts


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> free warts


You don’t want those warts


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You don’t want those warts


I want warts


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I want warts


Not those


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Frog flu


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

I would make my avatar transparent if i remembered my Ps login


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Frog flu


Yea I’ve seen it it looks horrible


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

Did I just walk into a toad cult or...


----------



## Mairmalade (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> bROS remember frog and toad THE LEGENDS?


Yes! These were some of my favorite books when I was younger (unless that's not what you're talking about. If that's the case please ignore me and let's both move on and pretend this never happened).


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Not those


warts go pop like bubble wrap


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

i'm


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

gotta leave my iPad charging on this puny charger
Won’t be on as much for a little while
Also not participating in this cult


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What


That and that time my Discord friends and i made a monkey cult


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Mairmalade said:


> Yes! These were some of my favorite books when I was younger (unless that's not what you're talking about. If that's the case please ignore me and let's both move on and pretend this never happened).


Yes! I loved them, too.




Very smart very nice


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> gotta leave my iPad charging on this puny charger
> Won’t be on as much for a little while
> Also not participating in this cult


like maybe 3 hours until it gets to a decent %


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> like maybe 3 hours until it gets to a decent %


give your address and I shall mail you a spare charger


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> That and that time my Discord friends and i made a monkey cult


I want to join monkey culttt


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> warts go pop like bubble wrap


You pop those it spreads


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You pop those it spreads


Ew.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You pop those it spreads


even better


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yes! I loved them, too.
> View attachment 303301
> Very smart very nice


I feel like I recognize them


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

I couldn’t even type whole sentence


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I couldn’t even type whole sentenceView attachment 303302


very good censoring


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yes! I loved them, too.
> View attachment 303301
> Very smart very nice


I think I read one of those for school in elementary


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> very good censoring


GSGSHGSGSGSGEGEGG


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I couldn’t even type whole sentenceView attachment 303302


That first part says Maya-


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> That first part says Maya-


thats my deadname please dont use it


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I want to join monkey culttt


The cult died months ago





Sigh, simpler times


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> give your address and I shall mail you a spare charger


Pizza Hut in Germany


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> thats my deadname please dont use it


Gib alive name-


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> thats my deadname please dont use it


o ok


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> The cult died months ago
> View attachment 303303View attachment 303304
> Sigh, simpler times


QwQ


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Gib alive name-


Rowen (or just loth bc yeah)


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> The cult died months ago
> View attachment 303303View attachment 303304
> Sigh, simpler times


Lmao I remember when your pfp was that
I was so confused


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

We have dead and alive names?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Pizza Hut in Germany


kk it'll be on it's way


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> We have dead and alive names?


because im enby


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

I’d give Evwirt’s address but it changes every minute


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> thats my deadname please dont use it


K gotchu


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Rowen (or just loth bc yeah)


Hi Rowen I'm Angel your name is cool


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

My name Abriana but just call me Abri because yes


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> My name Abriana but just call me Abri because yes


cool name!!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’d give Evwirt’s address but it changes every minute


wh

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Lothitine said:


> cool name!!


Aww thanks but it's not _that _great-


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> because im enby


I want my dead name to be Dave


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hi Rowen I'm Angel your name is cool


:”D


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> wh
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> 
> ...


Evwirt is weird


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> We have dead and alive names?


Some people have names they hate. For example my boyfriend's dead name is Shane his alive name is Seàn.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Lothitine said:


> :”D


It's unique seriously.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’d give Evwirt’s address but it changes every minute


Is it like Narnia? Can I access it through my wardrobe/train station?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

in that case can my dead name be Abriana and my alive name be Abri :')


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

O


Milky star said:


> Some people have names they hate. For example my boyfriend's dead name is Shane his alive name is Seàn.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> 
> ...


Oh i thought you guys meant like literal dead and alive names


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

i am camera


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i am camera


Hi Camera I'm dad.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i am camera


Hi camera i’m Josuke


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> O
> 
> Oh i thought you guys meant like literal dead and alive names


No no. Erm at least I don't.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Is it like Narnia? Can I access it through my wardrobe/train station?


Possibly through the tight corners of your couch. I myself got here via the woods near where I used to live


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i am camera


I'm Milky or Angel whatever you choose

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020

What if I changes my name to Angel? Nah to basic and real.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

what if I changed my irl name to mortimer or morven or monty to spite my mom


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

What if I changed mine to just Abri


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

Ohhh wait Enxssi’s name is actually close to the word camera i thought it was an obscure joke


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Ohhh wait Enxssi’s name is actually close to the word camera i thought it was an obscure joke


I realized that a while later too


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what if I changed my irl name to mortimer or morven or monty to spite my mom


Tortimer


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Tortimer


right right of course


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

I love how Abri’s pfp is Jotaro looking all pissed, gazing menacingly while walking forwards and the username is just _O’Hare_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

My name will be a mystery for the ages.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

What if we just reveal our irl names through name changes?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> My name will be a mystery for the ages.


pfft it's Matty of course


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I love how Abri’s pfp is Jotaro looking all pissed, gazing menacingly while walking forwards and the username is just _O’Hare_


LMFAO
i want to change it to Abri


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I love how Abri’s pfp is Jotaro looking all pissed, gazing menacingly while walking forwards and the username is just _O’Hare_


he walcc


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What if we just reveal our irl names through name changes?


I think people know my full name now


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I love how Abri’s pfp is Jotaro looking all pissed, gazing menacingly while walking forwards and the username is just _O’Hare_


Yeah can we talk about thiss ^^^


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yeah can we talk about thiss ^^^


Shut uppp lmfaooo


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I think people know my full name now


I don't.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> he walcc


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

I may have revealed my first name but I will never reveal my last one


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Abri change ur username to Jotaro simpp


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I don't.


oh good
My first and last name can be found on this thread, but not my middle name. _Never my middle name._


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> pfft it's Matty of course


((My OCs name is Matty. My IRL name is a mystery for the ages))


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh good
> My first and last name can be found on this thread, but not my middle name. _Never my middle name._


Shall I search


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Abri change ur username to Jotaro simpp


Uhh-
Josuke won't like that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Shall I search


you can try


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I think people know my full name now


i dont and id be lglad to keep it that way


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 303307


The entire reason why my sister loves dio


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Uhh-
> Josuke won't like that


_*U n c o m f o r t a b l e*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i dont and id be lglad to keep it that way


people would pronounce it wrong anyway


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

*GGSGSGSGSGWGWGDNGFHH
HEAD HURTY*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*U n c o m f o r t a b l e*_


_we just had a convo about this, Josuke_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*U n c o m f o r t a b l e*_


is josuke in your pfp holding a brick


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> is josuke in your pfp holding a brick


yes brick nice


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

_and how do you think I felt when you said you simp for Josuke_


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *GGSGSGSGSGWGWGDNGFHH
> HEAD HURTY*



*BIG MOOD*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> is josuke in your pfp holding a brick


No it’s soap


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

briccsuke


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _and how do you think I felt when you said you simp for Josuke_


_As a joke dude, have you seen your signature?_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> *BIG MOOD*


Y’all’s pretty deep in the basement again


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

don't do this kids


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _As a joke dude, have you seen your signature?_


_*We just had a convo about this, Josuke*_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 303312
> don't do this kids


yummy


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

he transparent


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> he transparent


Wowie


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*We just had a convo about this, Josuke*_


_*It doesn’t make it any less weird to know you’d probably leave if you ever met Jotaro irl*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> yummy


even I draw the line at Tide Pods... _or do I?_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> he transparent


NOOOOOOOOO
YOU HAV A BACKKDROP TOO


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> even I draw the line at Tide Pods... _or do I?_


oh no


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*It doesn’t make it any less weird to know you’d probably leave if you ever met Jotaro irl*_


Nah I wouldn't. Promise


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

YOOOO I FOUND A SCONE ON MY FLOOR HECK YEAH


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 303312
> don't do this kids


*Forbidden ravioli*


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> YOOOO I FOUND A SCONE ON MY FLOOR HECK YEAH


Don’t do it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> YOOOO I FOUND A SCONE ON MY FLOOR HECK YEAH


Do not


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Don’t do it


already did lol
it's the blueberry one


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Nah I wouldn't. Promise


_It’s just awkward seeing you thirst over Joot a ton and then just saying “Oh but he’s not real.” It’s just weird to me_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> already did lol
> it's the blueberry one


_why_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> YOOOO I FOUND A SCONE ON MY FLOOR HECK YEAH


Do it


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all’s pretty deep in the basement again



I think I got lost here, hold up


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _why_


blueberry scone that's why


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> No it’s soap


Will he eat the soap


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _It’s just awkward seeing you thirst over Joot a ton and then just saying “Oh but he’s not real.” It’s just weird to me_


fdhjbdsshj
I CAN'T HELP IT OKAY


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Will he eat the soap


Yes


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

*I bought 99 Tomodachi eggs *


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> fdhjbdsshj
> I CAN'T HELP IT OKAY


_Hhhhhhh it’s awkward dude hhhhhh_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> I think I got lost here, hold up


Turn around before you get lost in Evwirt


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Yes


G ood

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Hhhhhhh it’s awkward dude hhhhhh_


You simp for Josuke shush


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *I bought 99 Tomodachi eggs *


Why


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Hhhhhhh it’s awkward dude hhhhhh_


I really can't help it..


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> G ood
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> 
> ...


_Excuse me but i rarely bring up Josuke and the most i mention about Josuke is in my pfp and username_


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Turn around before you get lost in Evwirt



What if I get lost there??


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Excuse me but i rarely bring up Josuke and the most i mention about Josuke is in my pfp and username_


:c


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> What if I get lost there??


It’s like Brazil lite


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> I think I got lost here, hold up


There are no stairs to leave this place
Welcome to the basement.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> It’s like Brazil lite


IDK about that I think Brazil is Evwirt lite


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Excuse me but i rarely bring up Josuke and the most i mention about Josuke is in my pfp and username_


*WE ALL SIMP FOR SOMETHING EITHER SIMP OR BE SIMPED ON*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> What if I get lost there??


Nothing good will happen


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Okay, we've been in the basement for months now (some years), _but we have yet to summon spirits?_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Okay, we've been in the basement for months now (some years), _but we have yet to summon spirits?_


brb ima look up how on wikihow


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *WE ALL SIMP FOR SOMETHING EITHER SIMP OR BE SIMPED ON*


I don’t simp I’m a wild child


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Okay, we've been in the basement for months now (some years), _but we have yet to summon spirits?_


I’ll get the Yokai watch


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> It’s like Brazil lite





Your Local Wild Child said:


> Nothing good will happen



_I don't get it, but good to know, thank u_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t simp I’m a wild child


you're gonna get simped on
 ugh that sounds weird


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t simp I’m a wild child


shhh


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t simp I’m a wild child


Then that means you’re on the “simped on” side of the argument but we just don’t know who simps you


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you're gonna get simped on ugh that sounds weird


Wait no.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Okay, we've been in the basement for months now (some years), _but we have yet to summon spirits?_


*@Jeremy⠀*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *@Jeremy⠀*


YOU TRICKED ME ALAVWXWHWK


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *@Jeremy⠀*


dude bro man buddy guy you're gonna kill us all


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> YOU TRICKED ME ALAVWXWHWK


I am the master of fake mentions


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Abri is best Jotaro simp.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *@Jeremy⠀*


Not this again


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I am the master of fake mentions


What if I do it for real


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What if I do it for real


Do it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Abri is best Jotaro simp.


shut up aoqvqcqiqk can we drop the subject

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Kurb said:


> Do it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

@Jerem-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

I really wanna mention him but I don't wanna annoy him so


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> @Jerem-


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

@Jeremy


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

We can’t summon spirits but we can summon staff


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Ipad is at one percent
Lemme know if Ohare does it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> @Jeremy


BRUH

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Kurb said:


> Ipad is at one percent
> Lemme know if Ohare does it


MILKY DID IT


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

*I SUMMONED THE BEAST*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> @Jeremy


HOLY CRAP


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> JEREMY MENTION


NO WAY


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

MILKY WERE GONNA DIE


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Now we wait.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I’ll get the Yokai watch


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 303313


a bit late buddy


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

panicpanicpanicpanicpanic


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Panik


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

panik


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> a bit late buddy


I had to find the gif and my phone lagged B)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I had to find the gif and my phone lagged B)


Jeremy has been summoned
Take cover


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


>


Can I have some


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Hi, Jer.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

I have to get out of here I had nothing to do with this


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Can I have some


sure, here u go


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

Termination is upon us


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I have to get out of here I had nothing to do with this


AAAAAAAA


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Abandon ship! Every person for themself!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I have to get out of here I had nothing to do with this


I was joking about it 
MILKY DID IT FOR REAL BAN HER


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I was joking about it
> MILKY DID IT FOR REAL BAN HER


AHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

*I a level 10 mage summoned a level 100 dragon*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

@Milky star


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *I a level 10 mage summoned a level 100 dragon*


You’ve doomed us all


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

ghost group hug to cheer you up


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

Is this like a he who shall not be named thing


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I was joking about it
> MILKY DID IT FOR REAL BAN HER


_*YOU WERE JOKING?*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

watch as nothing happens


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Is this like a he who shall not be named thing


Jeremy is the creator of TBT
Father TBT
H e l p


----------



## Mick (Aug 15, 2020)

Time to bail!


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

WTF SHE ACTUALLY DID IT


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Is this like a he who shall not be named thing


He who shall not be @‘d


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

ABANDON SHIP KIDS


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

Maybe she edited it in...right?!


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> watch as nothing happens


_I love how all Milky did was randomly ping Jeremy and everyone’s all *OOOOH YOURE GONNA GET BANNED FOREVER AGGH*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Guys should I torture myself and cover Evwirt proper in dark dirt


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

*HOW TO UNDO SPELL.MP4*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Maybe she edited it in...right?!


AAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

IF WE DIE WE DIE TOGETHER KOMRADES


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> IF WE DIE WE DIE TOGETHER KOMRADES


no lol bye


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _I love how all Milky did was randomly ping Jeremy and everyone’s all *OOOOH YOURE GONNA GET BANNED FOREVER AGGH*_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _I love how all Milky did was randomly ping Jeremy and everyone’s all *OOOOH YOURE GONNA GET BANNED FOREVER AGGH*_


Shush let the kids panik it's more entertainment for me. I'm just cackling irl


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> IF WE DIE WE DIE TOGETHER KOMRADES


NO NO ABANDON SHIP


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

PANIK


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

WERE ALL GONNA DIE


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

@help with login


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Wait @Rosie977 are you referring to me


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

MICK LOCK THE THREAD SO HE DOESN'T REPLY


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Guys should I torture myself and cover Evwirt proper in dark dirt


do it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Shush let the kids panik it's more entertainment for me. I'm just cackling irl


SAME LOL


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

PANIK


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> do it


It’ll take days to do so so I’ll do it in segments


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> MICK LOCK THE THREAD SO HE DOESN'T REPLY


PANIKPANIKPANIK


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Great, now we're on Jeremy's radar.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Great, now we're on Jeremy's radar.
> 
> View attachment 303319


oh no


----------



## Mick (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> MICK LOCK THE THREAD SO HE DOESN'T REPLY



The thread has been going for too long and I can no longer do that. I can still change the title to "Sorry Jeremy" if that helps


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Great, now we're on Jeremy's radar.
> 
> View attachment 303319


Let’s pray it’s one of those anime tropes where he ends up joining us


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> The thread has been going for too long and I can no longer do that. I can still change the title to "Sorry Jeremy" if that helps


"Sorry Father Jeremy for we have sinned"


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> The thread has been going for too long and I can no longer do that. I can still change the title to "Sorry Jeremy" if that helps


DO IT


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Let’s pray it’s one of those anime tropes where he ends up joining us


let’s pray he doesn’t respond


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

Top 10 anime deaths


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Let’s pray it’s one of those anime tropes where he ends up joining us


Jeremy will be a cursed basement dwellers too??? More at 9


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> "Sorry Father Jeremy for we have sinned"


Name it “O lord jeremy please forgive our sins”


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

Oh no I'm laughing too hard brb


----------



## Mick (Aug 15, 2020)

Maybe I should add a poll, I can also do that

"Ban the dwellers"
or
"Forgive them"

and then we all vote and survive by the power of democracy


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> let’s pray he doesn’t respond


Well that’s no fun


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Let’s pray it’s one of those anime tropes where he ends up joining us


God please


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> Maybe I should add a poll, I can also do that
> 
> "Ban the dwellers"
> or
> ...


Make a poll for the name we make it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Imagine vris comes and sees this and is like "chill"


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

MILKY DID A DEATH MOVE


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

brb making poll


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

*My friends and i got smote by the basement gods?? Not clickbait. Almost died. Gone wrong. *


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

on a different note can someone help on how I add either of these gifs in my signature


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> *My friends and i got smote by the basement gods?? Not clickbait. Almost died. Gone wrong. *


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

Should we get bamned - Online Poll - StrawPoll.com
					

What's your opinion? Vote now: Yeah lol, No...




					strawpoll.com


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> View attachment 303320View attachment 303321 on a different note can someone help on how I add either of these gifs in my signature


Imgbb


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> View attachment 303320View attachment 303321 on a different note can someone help on how I add either of these gifs in my signature


NO YOU DOOMED US ALL


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

I wonder if Jeremy saw this thread and all of us panicking and told the rest of the staff “Hey check these dudes out”


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> View attachment 303320View attachment 303321 on a different note can someone help on how I add either of these gifs in my signature


Senko San is now my aesthetic


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> View attachment 303320View attachment 303321 on a different note can someone help on how I add either of these gifs in my signature


2nd


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Should we get bamned - Online Poll - StrawPoll.com
> 
> 
> What's your opinion? Vote now: Yeah lol, No...
> ...


Why are people voting yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

wait guys slow down I gotta make a meme


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I wonder if Jeremy saw this thread and all of us panicking and told the rest of the staff “Hey check these dudes out”


probably lmao

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Why are people voting yes


it was me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I wonder if Jeremy saw this thread and all of us panicking and told the rest of the staff “Hey check these dudes out”


Wouldn't be surprised
Then all the mods come and we have a party


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

screw it I'm not making one have this


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Wouldn't be surprised
> Then all the mods come and we have a party


that would be epic


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Imgbb


Thanks 


Saltyy said:


> NO YOU DOOMED US ALL


Alright lmao


OtakuTrash said:


> Senko San is now my aesthetic


I see that. 


Enxssi said:


> 2nd


And I'll do the second one


----------



## Mick (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Wouldn't be surprised
> Then all the mods come and we have a party



Or it turns into hunger games but instead of wolves and acid rain it's mods we have to be afraid of


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

aight


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> Or it turns into hunger games but instead of wolves and acid rain it's mods we have to be afraid of


Y E S


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 303324
> aight


alright who voted yes besidesme


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I wonder if Jeremy saw this thread and all of us panicking and told the rest of the staff “Hey check these dudes out”


“Look at these _nerds_.” -Jer, probably


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 303324
> aight


Bruh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> alright who voted yes besidesme


me lol


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 303324
> aight


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

i’ll be watching over you all
i already have 4 warnings


----------



## Mick (Aug 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 303324
> aight



Well, not making that poll I guess

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> alright who voted yes besidesme



Guilty lmao


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

k gonna @ vris and tell them the poll says we get banned


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> k gonna @ vris and tell them the poll says we get banned


STOP, YOU'VE VIOLATED THE LAW


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> k gonna @ vris and tell them the poll says we get banned


*don't
I'll die without tbt*


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *don't
> I'll die without tbt*


me too


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> k gonna @ vris and tell them the poll says we get banned


Sadly they don't ban someone if they want to be


----------



## Mick (Aug 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> k gonna @ vris and tell them the poll says we get banned



I refuse to be a part in this


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> STOP, YOU'VE VIOLATED THE LAW


*@Vri—*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

wow mick great title


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

LOL THE NEW TITLE

MICKKKKK


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 15, 2020)

I wonder who changed the title


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

Looks like it's time for a breathn't


----------



## Mick (Aug 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I wonder who changed the title



I bet it was Vris again


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

I have no friends irl so if we all get banned I'll go into a deep funk


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *@Vri—*


*@Vrisnem⠀*⠀


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Meanwhile I’m in the background saying haha eel machine go “brrrrrr”


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 15, 2020)

imma push the vris button


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

Shsgsgsgsggdgbrhehevsgs what do i do with my 8 seashells  i cant buy animated avi,, anyone want me to gift them user title color change?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

YOU FOOL 

PUT "BASEMEN DWELLERS AND EVERYONE WITH A "INNOCENT" TITLE IS INNOCENT"


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

Krub I hate you sometimes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I have no friends irl so if we all get banned I'll go into a deep funk


y same


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Shsgsgsgsggdgbrhehevsgs what do i do with my 8 seashells  i cant buy animated avi,, anyone want me to gift them user title color change?


Yea, me


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *@Vrisnem*⠀


AH


----------



## Mick (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> YOU FOOL
> 
> PUT "BASEMEN DWELLERS AND EVERYONE WITH A "INNOCENT" TITLE IS INNOCENT"



Nah I'll change it back


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *@Vrisnem*⠀


WHAT THE FRICCCCC


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Shsgsgsgsggdgbrhehevsgs what do i do with my 8 seashells  i cant buy animated avi,, anyone want me to gift them user title color change?


Me please!!


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

CHASO CHAOS


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Krub I hate you sometimes


it was supposed to be fake


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> CHASO CHAOS


CHAOS CHAOS


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> CHASO CHAOS


This thread in a nutshell
What if I changed my pfp to Jevil


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Vris I have a floor scone for you don't ban us please


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it was supposed to be fake


>.> and was it? NO


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> This thread in a nutshell
> What if I changed my pfp to Jevil


then josuke will be happy

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020

CHANGE YOUR TITLE TO INNOCENT


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> then josuke will be happy


Yes
So changing to Jevil temporarily


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

how do i gift it


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Shsgsgsgsggdgbrhehevsgs what do i do with my 8 seashells  i cant buy animated avi,, anyone want me to gift them user title color change?


i've been wanting one but I spent all my seashells on the animated avi ((

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Lothitine said:


> how do i gift it


did you configure it already?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Oh no it looks weird


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> i've been wanting one but I spent all my seashells on the animated avi ((
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> 
> ...


No


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

I spent all my seashells on the avi too but it was worth it
Now I gotta save tbt for the title color


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

CAHOS CAHOS


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

aight ima head out


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Wait I'll do it better


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> aight ima head out


This komrade was a traitor. goodbye


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> No


Ok, go to your inventory and find the color change, then click gift. Should be in the bottom right corner of the collectable


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> This komrade was a traitor. goodbye


I enjoy having akkount


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Chaos chaos


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

kahosh chais


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I enjoy having akkount


traikktor


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

THRAYTOR


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

KAOS KAOS


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

What if I summon all the mods.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What if I summon all the mods.


PLEASE NO


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What if I summon all the mods.


I-


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What if I summon all the mods.


Dont


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What if I summon all the mods.


WE'LL KILL YOU FIRST


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> WE'LL KILL YOU FIRST


EXACTLY


----------



## Mick (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What if I summon all the mods.



That is how you lose an account, I'm pretty sure


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What if I summon all the mods.


y e s


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

i hope she does it


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> Ok, go to your inventory and find the color change, then click gift. Should be in the bottom right corner of the collectable


it wont let me :/


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> y e s


NO DO NOT


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Salty and Rosie are confusing me I keep mixing them up


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> y e s


DO YOU WANT TO EXPLODE?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Salty and Rosie are confusing me I keep mixing them up


GOOD


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> it wont let me :/


awh ok! No worries


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Salty and Rosie are confusing me I keep mixing them up


panik


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> WE'LL KILL YOU FIRST


☺


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

MILKY NO

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Milky star said:


> ☺


milky are you sure about this


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> awh ok! No worries


sorry 
I just wasted 4 seashellsssssss  if i figure it out ill gift it to you


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> MILKY YES


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> ☺


I swear-


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> ☺


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

guys, where’s Seastar
It feels off not having a grudge


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

ugh my head hurts im going to try to take a nap


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> guys, where’s Seastar
> It feels off not having a grudge


She sleep


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> MILKY NO
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> 
> ...


No not really. I like my account


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> guys, where’s Seastar
> It feels off not having a grudge


She’s sleeping. I feel like she’d be disappointed in y’all


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No not really. I like my account


Good.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Huh, so Jeremy hasn't banned us yet?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

I wish we could have a mod party


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Plus Vris gave me cake my line up is perfection


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

Hvgggsahgdadgyxsfffgcg so now i have 3 user color changes in my lineup


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Plus Vris gave me cake my line up is perfection


but then-
what is the point of the contest I-


----------



## Mick (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Huh, so Jeremy hasn't banned us yet?



He's still making a list, and checking it twice


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

I could buy 2 more and complete the thing


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky is loading


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Hvgggsahgdadgyxsfffgcg so now i have 3 user color changes in my lineup


:OOO
Ask Vris if you can gift one or something idk


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *@Vrisnem⠀*⠀


Did you need something?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

PANIK


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Did you need something?


Panik


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

Hey @Vrisnem I bought these user title color changes and it won’t let me gift them


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 15, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Did you need something?


PANIK


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I wish we could have a mod party


Y e s


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

AH PANIK


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Did you need something?


I think we’ve summoned Satan


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I think we’ve summoned Satan


PANIK PANIK


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

BREAKDOWN BREAKDOWN
THERE ARE NO GREAT DAYS


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Hey @Vrisnem I bought these user title color changes and it won’t let me gift them


They aren't giftable. They also aren't reusable, so I'd suggest saving them for when you want to change your user title color again in future! 


Kurb said:


> I think we’ve summoned Satan


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Vrisnem rn:


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

Awww dang ok


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Did you need something?


Should I replace all the grass in Evwirt proper with dark dirt?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 15, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> They aren't giftable. They also aren't reusable, so I'd suggest saving them for when you want to change your user title color again in future!


but is it possible to gift seashells to others


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

im so mad at myself rn  I’m sorry @Kurb and @OtakuTrash wahhhh
im just going to take a nap


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Should I replace all the grass in Evwirt proper with dark dirt?


:OOO 
no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


>


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> im so mad at myself rn  I’m sorry @Kurb and @OtakuTrash wahhhh
> im just going to take a nap


Nononono don't apologize! It's totally fine


----------



## Mick (Aug 15, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Did you need something?



I'll save you Vris 

_Someone_ tagged Jeremy, we had a democratic vote which led to the conclusion that we all deserve to be banned, so then Kurb tagged you. So uh, go wild


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

Honestly my wifi might go out before I get banned
I didn't eexpect _that _death.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> but then-
> what is the point of the contest I-


Hm?


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Should I replace all the grass in Evwirt proper with dark dirt?


I wouldn't recommend it personally!


OtakuTrash said:


> but is it possible to gift seashells to others


No, seashells are not transferrable.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

i love democracy


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> I'll save you Vris
> 
> _Someone_ tagged Jeremy, we had a democratic vote which led to the conclusion that we all deserve to be banned, so then Kurb tagged you. So uh, go wild


Thx buddy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> I'll save you Vris
> 
> _Someone_ tagged Jeremy, we had a democratic vote which led to the conclusion that we all deserve to be banned, so then Kurb tagged you. So uh, go wild


Don’t mind me I’ve been eel fishing and contemplating doing a tortuous task


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Did you need something?





Vrisnem said:


> They aren't giftable. They also aren't reusable, so I'd suggest saving them for when you want to change your user title color again in future!


You guys patched the fake mentions, didn’t yall


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

:C


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hm?


you had a "design me a lineup" contest I kept seeing in the new posts and the theme was Yumeko? idk tho


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> I'll save you Vris
> 
> _Someone_ tagged Jeremy, we had a democratic vote which led to the conclusion that we all deserve to be banned, so then Kurb tagged you. So uh, go wild


We're _verrrrry_ busy right now getting things ready for the TBT Fair, so I wouldn't suggest tagging the boss man unless it's important!


----------



## Mick (Aug 15, 2020)

In other news, my biggest conversation just hit 1000 posts. 

*Untitled conversation:*





	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> We're _verrrrry_ busy right now getting things ready for the TBT Fair, so I wouldn't suggest tagging the boss man unless it's important!



Wasn't me.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

my panik got bigger
PANIK


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

*plays as innocent magical girl*

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Mick said:


> In other news, my biggest conversation just hit 1000 posts.
> 
> *Untitled conversation:*
> View attachment 303334
> ...


Shush you disgusting angel.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *plays as innocent magical girl*


*Cough cough wheeze* you did a @ *dies*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Nope, i think i figured out what i was doing wrong.
*@**Jeremy*⠀


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> In other news, my biggest conversation just hit 1000 posts.
> 
> *Untitled conversation:*
> View attachment 303334
> ...


This is mine


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> We're _verrrrry_ busy right now getting things ready for the TBT Fair, so I wouldn't suggest tagging the boss man unless it's important!


Uh tell them we're sorry for our sins


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> you had a "design me a lineup" contest I kept seeing in the new posts and the theme was Yumeko? idk tho


Oh i'm still going to use one of those line ups. I have more than one aesthetic.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Urgh I might do it cuz rl forests don’t have a nice lawn layer of grass but I know it’s gonna be pain


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

You know how on store battery racks they have those super big batteries on the very top of them?
I have one


----------



## Mick (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> This is mine
> View attachment 303337



Makes sense that it would be a group conversation, but that's still a lot of posts o:


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> This is mine
> View attachment 303337


Heyyy, i’m not in it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> Makes sense that it would be a group conversation, but that's still a lot of posts o:


Ikr lmao


----------



## Mick (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You know how on store battery racks they have those super big batteries on the very top of them?
> I have one



What, a cardboard display battery? Why :')


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Heyyy, i’m not in it


Rip


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Heyyy, i’m not in it


Good.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

floor scone is gonna go moldy


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Good.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> floor scone is gonna go moldy


Send it to Evwirt


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Send it to Evwirt


I'll send half of it and then we can split it
I'll send tea and a saucer too


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> What, a cardboard display battery? Why :')






This but smaller and a tiny mount on the bottom


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 303343
> This but smaller and a tiny mount on the bottom


kurb is the energizer rabbit?


----------



## Mick (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> This but smaller and a tiny mount on the bottom



The main question was still 'why'


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 303343
> This but smaller and a tiny mount on the bottom


Gib


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> The main question was still 'why'


No idea


Saltyy said:


> Gib


No, is myne


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> No idea
> 
> No, is myne


GIB


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> GIB





I also own this
(This is what i meant when i told Seastar i was really into retro video games)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 303345
> I also own this
> (This is what i meant when i told Seastar i was really into retro video games)


noice


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

*My ****ing head needs 2 not*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

I have gotten 2 rays, a napoleanfish, 2 whale sharks and 2 COELACANTHS and I STILL haven’t found my stinkin moray


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> noice


Lemme go dig in my downstairs and find some more gems


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I have gotten 2 rays, a napoleanfish, 2 whale sharks and 2 COELACANTHS and I STILL haven’t found my stinkin moray


Rip


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

I have two pending Discord friend requests but idk if I know these people


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I have two pending Discord friend requests but idk if I know these people


*vibe check them*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *vibe check them*


*I'm scared*


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

*AAAAAAHAHSGSGDGSGGWGWBAVSGSHEADACHEISGETTINGWORSE*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I have two pending Discord friend requests but idk if I know these people


I have 3 that I can't accept


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

I also own the Odyssey 2


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *I'm scared*


Just don’t click on any links and you’ll be fine


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I have 3 that I can't accept


_Drop their usernames and I'll vibe check 'em_


----------



## Mick (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 303348



Let me fix that for you. Heck ifunny


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> Let me fix that for you. Heck ifunny
> 
> View attachment 303349


thank you


----------



## Mick (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I have gotten 2 rays, a napoleanfish, 2 whale sharks and 2 COELACANTHS and I STILL haven’t found my stinkin moray



Well keep going then!  You'll get it eventually. They're pretty easy to spot too. When it hides on a reef and has two sets of teeth, that's a moray


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _Drop their usernames and I'll vibe check 'em_


I can't accept either way because my mom only let's me talk to one person on discord lol Josuke


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> Let me fix that for you. Heck ifunny
> 
> View attachment 303349


Mick please help my eel problem


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

What if I put vris in my shout outs


----------



## Mick (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Mick please help my eel problem



If it's long and it's grey and it won't go away - that's a moray.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I can't accept either way because my mom only let's me talk to one person on discord lol Josuke


aw ok


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

i also own a TurbGrafx16, not really something to be proud of but a good find nontheless


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> aw ok


Yea, if I could tho I'd add you-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yea, if I could tho I'd add you-


o thank you


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

*Hmmm*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

I think i’ve got an Intellovision down there


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *Hmmm*


What is your wisdom, Salt?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

well


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> What is your wisdom, Salt?


ohare01 should make another discord but keep it a secret


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

i also own an NES but that’s nothing to be proud of


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ohare01 should make another discord but keep it a secret


*hmm rebellion? 
maybe not a good idea lol*


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

I’m going to go get caffeinated hot chocolate


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ohare01 should make another discord but keep it a secret


Bad advice.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ohare01 should make another discord but keep it a secret


The guilt would kill me


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I’m going to go get caffeinated hot chocolate


:0


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> :0


Did you end up finding my name?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I’m going to go get caffeinated hot chocolate


Send some to Evwirt and don’t let Vris know


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

i as well own an Atari 2600 which you should all know invented the classic one button one joystick controller


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Did you end up finding my name?


No I forgot.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy I'll replace your artery with your collarbone and serve you at an overpriced cannibal diner


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Saltyy I'll replace your artery with your collarbone and serve you at an overpriced cannibal diner


Listen to my video game collection or this’ll happen to you


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

hi


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Pimk tItle


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> hi


You're drunk


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> hi


Oh my god


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

say


Milky star said:


> You're drunk


 what


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

My title is green now lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Saltyy I'll replace your artery with your collarbone and serve you at an overpriced cannibal diner









No u


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 303354
> View attachment 303355
> No u


did you just scam moi


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

I have an idea


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> did you just scam moi


Yep


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I have an idea


It involves a magnet and a tape recorder


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> say
> 
> what


Hmmm..


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I have an idea


What

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Kurb said:


> It involves a magnet and a tape recorder


Starting to get sus already


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> 
> ...





Kurb said:


> It involves a magnet and a tape recorder


h


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

wHOA I just got a random memory


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> It involves a magnet and a tape recorder


Who's the victim

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wHOA I just got a random memory


memcaik


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

also i was probably more drunk when i did that hippie goose lmao


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> also i was probably more drunk when i did that hippie goose lmao


Lmao


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Who's the victim
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> 
> ...


the tape recorder


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Who's the victim
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> 
> ...


memeceik

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

I have this bolt that’s so big you could stab somewont with it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> memeceik
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020


meme:d on

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Kurb said:


> I have this bolt that’s so big you could stab somewont with it


please elaborate


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

henlo


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> meme:d on
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> 
> ...


I also have a very very big pair of pliers
Like about 2ft across


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> henlo


what does this mean


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


>


No that’s the sound the chills make


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what does this mean


squid on salt jar idk


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I also have a very very big pair of pliers
> Like about 2ft across


Go on


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Go on


that’s all i have mechanical-wise


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Wow. My line up idea worked.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> that’s all i have mechanical-wise


So we can kill someone?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> So we can kill someone?


not effectively
But i do have an Atari 5 200


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

hi bye goodnight


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> not effectively
> But i do have an Atari 5 200


K


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Can fall just get here already it's too hot


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Can fall just get here already it's too hot


I want fall so I can get a metric ton of fall materials


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

I want fall so I can have caramel apple cider


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I want fall so I can have caramel apple cider


That too. It’s amazing hot


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I want fall so I can have caramel apple cider


I never had that lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

My profile makes me happy.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Can fall just get here already it's too hot


Forza changes seasons every week


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Forza changes seasons every week


Can I live there
I get tired of seasons fast


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I never had that lol


Scone x
Apple Cider  x
What else was there?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Evwirt’s gonna get warmer in fall but that means the canopy is going to grow in...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Scone x
> Apple Cider  x
> What else was there?


Caramel/candied apple

There's also Mochi, fried ice cream and pocky


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

help


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 303367
> help


Wh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 303367
> help


had the same problem
you're a gonner rip


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

the links in Seastar’s signature are like my stack exchange flairs
nobody ever clicks them


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> the links in Seastar’s signature are like my stack exchange flairs
> nobody ever clicks them


I click everything


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294735871321702401


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294735871321702401


why


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why


he's not like the other girls


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> he's not like the other girls


truth


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why


HAVE YOU NOT HAD IT?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> HAVE YOU NOT HAD IT?


no


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

I made deviled eggs yummy.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I made deviled eggs yummy.


Yum


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I made deviled eggs yummy.


AH GIVE


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no


Go make t


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Go make t


My mom would think I'm insane


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> AH GIVE


I wish I could.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Used to be scared of this for no good reason


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

@ProbablyNotJosuke i edited my profile are you happy now


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

Hiiiiiiiiiiimyheadisdead

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020

*THREADISDEAD*


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 15, 2020)

How to feel empty when listening to your favourite music 101: Remove bahs from an NSMB theme


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> How to feel empty when listening to your favourite music 101: Remove bahs from an NSMB theme


*The bahs are essential*


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

hello I've come back to 12 love reacts fr0m seastar


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *The bahs are essential*


i come back top audible pain

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Origami said:


> hello I've come back to 12 love reacts fr0m seastar


same


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

_Seastar, my notifications_


----------



## Mick (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _Seastar, my notifications_



Sssh let it happen

It hurts so good


----------



## Antonio (Aug 15, 2020)

These backgrounds are amazing


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> Sssh let it happen
> 
> It hurts so good


I agree with ya. It takes like 20-40 minutes before we get an actual word from her tho


----------



## Mick (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I agree with ya. It takes like 20-40 minutes before we get an actual word from her tho



20-40 minutes of raining love? I don't see the problem ^^


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Is it like that when I'm awake too


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

hit or miss?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> hit or miss?


_*I guess they never miss, huh?*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

*You got a boyfriend?*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *You got a boyfriend?*


*I BET HE DOESN'T KISS YA*


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 15, 2020)

*Mwa *


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

@Seastar your prize for love-reacting my posts: me bidding on a car


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

HE GON FIND ANOTHER GIRL


----------



## Mick (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Is it like that when I'm awake too



Exactly like that, yes. 

Sometimes I feel guilty for being lazy and using the like button instead


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> *Mwa *


Welcome to the dumpster fire


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> HE GON FIND ANOTHER GIRL


*AND WE WON'T MISS YA*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

HE GON SKRRT


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> HE GON SKRRT


*AND HIT THE DAB*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

cringe


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> cringe


That's what I live for


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *AND HIT THE DAB*


LIKE WIZ KHALIFA


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

we did it
we finished it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> cringe


you should look at your old posts


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

2018 flashbacks


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> you should look at your old posts


no


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Welcome to the dumpster fire


Glad to be here.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> we did it
> we finished it


yeah because heaven knows we will get banned for the last part


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> yeah because heaven knows we will get banned for the last part


oh yeah lmao


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh yeah lmao


*YOU PL-

uhh nothing*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

I’m so glad I got stuck in the weeds during Hit or Miss


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

how did this even happen


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m so glad I got stuck in the weeds during Hit or Miss


Wish i could've been there


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

lmao why are you guys hating on it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> lmao why are you guys hating on it


idk but I get them lmao


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> idk but I get them lmao


I mean tiktok is cringe but then again so am i


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> lmao why are you guys hating on it


no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no


get this she's 22% billie eyelash girl, won't respond to me in pms with anything except
"no"


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 303404
> @Seastar your prize for love-reacting my posts: me bidding on a car


i lost this auction


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

alright what other dead memes can we bring up to drive away the forum go-ers?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> get this she's 22% billie eyelash girl, won't respond to me in pms with anything except
> "no"


no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> alright what other dead memes can we bring up to drive away the forum go-ers?


what if we play "finish the iconic vine"


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what if we play "finish the iconic vine"


*Road work ahead?*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what if we play "finish the iconic vine"


how about 
“Peel P50”


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no


do you love your sweetheart huehuehue


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I mean tiktok is cringe but then again so am i


Tiktok has gotten somewhat better cuz peeps do original stuff mostly. I still don’t have an account tho


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *Road work ahead?*


Yeah, I sure hope it does


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> do you love your sweetheart huehuehue


yes you can't trick me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

*What? Four female Ghostbusters? The feminists are taking over!*


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *What? Four female Ghostbusters? The feminists are taking over!*


_I’m an adult virgin!!_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *What? Four female Ghostbusters? The feminists are taking over!*


that is not forum friendly


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Frick BUY OUT
all my homies hate BUY OUT


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> _I’m an adult virgin!!_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> that is not forum friendly


oh shoot


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

TWO BROS, CHILLIN IN THE HOTTUB


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> _I’m an adult virgin!!_


You’re awful deep in tbt...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> TWO BROS, CHILLIN IN THE HOTTUB


Five feet apart 'cause they're not gay there's a global pandemic.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

sabra gives you all  your daily nutrients


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> sabra gives you all  your daily nutrients


Like zero grams of trans fat


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 15, 2020)

Hmm, just listening to Zelda Twilight Princess soundtrack makes me want to play that game again for the tenth time. I still have the memories where I was scared as a young kid going through the scary parts lol.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Like zero grams of trans fat


And

(0)OMG CHOLESTEROL


----------



## Antonio (Aug 15, 2020)

this thread got me like


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

I am the sand guardian, guardian of the sand!


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Aug 15, 2020)

Dear diary, 

Today I couldn’t find my diary...


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I am the sand guardian, guardian of the sand!


Poseidon quivers before him.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 15, 2020)

Antonio said:


> View attachment 303440
> this thread got me like


Is that Listerine on the bottom right?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> Dear diary,
> 
> Today I couldn’t find my diary...


So I'm writing this on both my Kung-Fu Panda 2 DVDs.


----------



## Antonio (Aug 15, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Is that Listerine on the bottom right?


it's blue mountain dew


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 15, 2020)

*Hey mailman what do you got?*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> *Hey mailman what do you got?*


Just this letter!


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Just this letter!


Ahhh


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Can a man not get a Peel P50?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

HAHA Haaa 

"Jonathan I don't love you anymore"


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 15, 2020)

There's something I'd like to point out. Have a listen to the Hyrule Castle Town music.





Now listen to K.K. Steppe at 0:18. Hear the similarities?





You folks might already know this but I thought I'd bring it up anyway.
P.S. I loved scaring townsfolk AND the guards as a wolf. XD


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 15, 2020)

_Another vine completed _


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

if your name is junior


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

_everyday this thread devolves in humor_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Saltyy said:


> if your name is junior


and you're really hand-some


----------



## Antonio (Aug 15, 2020)

look at all those chickens
_waves at ducks _


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _everyday this thread devolves in humor_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> 
> ...


come on


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _everyday this thread devolves in humor_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> 
> ...


 raise your hand


----------



## Mick (Aug 15, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> Dear diary,
> 
> Today I couldn’t find my diary...



That's a good story I love it

You should write it down


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

When theres too much drama at school


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> When theres too much drama at school


All you gotta do is


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> When theres too much drama at school


I'm grateful I'm in college cause there's a lot less drama, everyone just keeps to themselves more or less


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Aug 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> That's a good story I love it
> 
> You should write it down


Thank you :)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> All you gotta do is


Walk awayayayyyyyy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

I think we confused a couple of people with our Vines


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> Thank you :)


Wait how did you-

:)
Holy crap guys the new solution to our problems

Use <plain> </plain> with [ ]


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 15, 2020)

GUYS I JUST LEARNED BIGGIE CHEESE IS DEAD! 


   Rip biggie cheese


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Wait how did you-
> 
> :)
> Holy crap guys the new solution to our problems
> ...


FINALLY  :)

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



ForestFox said:


> GUYS I JUST LEARNED BIGGIE CHEESE IS DEAD! View attachment 303459   Rip biggie cheese


biggie cheese noooo


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> FINALLY  :)


IKR :D


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Wait how did you-
> 
> :)
> Holy crap guys the new solution to our problems
> ...


YES I should have shared my knowledge a long time ago :D


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> GUYS I JUST LEARNED BIGGIE CHEESE IS DEAD! View attachment 303459   Rip biggie cheese


what is that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## ForestFox (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 303460


RIP BIGGIE CHEESE! Forever in our hearts.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 303460


who
what


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Im back


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> who
> what


A young rapper has died yet again


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> A young rapper has died yet again


i am so confused


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i am so confused


he's a character in a movie


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

I got stuck in the weeds a second time and now I missed vines (but not really cuz the weeds I was tangled in were primarily vines)


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> he's a character in a movie


just goes to show how uncultured I am


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

I WON THE CAR
YEYYEAAAAAAHHH


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

I keep forgetting to return to playing nl...


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

ForestFox said:


>


Hey, you’re new here! Welcome to the basement! Just be wary of enchanted forests


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

ForestFox said:


>


Amazing


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Dancing cockroaches


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

they're lightsabers


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hey, you’re new here! Welcome to the basement! Just be wary of enchanted forests


Thank you. Many people here have made me feel very welcome. Thank you for telling me about the forests.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> Thank you. Many people here have made me feel very welcome. Thank you for telling me about the forests.


just remember to fear the cults


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> henlo


Are you serious?
This goes with an image I have.






ohare01 said:


> just goes to show how uncultured I am


But I have no idea who that was either.


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> just remember to fear the cults


Ok, so no cults then. Noted.


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

There are many cults here


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> Ok, so no cults then. Noted.


no there are many cults that have come and gone


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> Thank you. Many people here have made me feel very welcome. Thank you for telling me about the forests.


Oh, wait, you ARE new! Hello! I thought you were just new to the basement.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> Ok, so no cults then. Noted.


Basically we all change our avatars for a theme sometimes, you don't actually have to fear them as long as you join in


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Basically we all change our avatars for a theme sometimes, you don't actually have to fear them as long as you join in


*Jikken flashbacks* you sure about that?


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Basically we all change our avatars for a theme sometimes, you don't actually have to fear them as long as you join in


Can conform, was an octoling for a time down here


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *Jikken flashbacks* you sure about that?


shhh


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *Jikken flashbacks* you sure about that?


_OH NO_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

page 1616 weee


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> Can conform, was an octoling for a time down here


this is a gigantic secret society at the darkest floor of the basement


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Guys i’m from here


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *Jikken flashbacks* you sure about that?


Oy don’t get me started on that that made Evwirt feel inviting


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

All this talk about jikken is making me hungry...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

*Okay, so, do you guys imagine the basement as this?*




*Or, this?


*​


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *Okay, so, do you guys imagine the basement as this?*
> View attachment 303462
> *Or, this?
> View attachment 303463*​


A dark wooden room


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *Okay, so, do you guys imagine the basement as this?*
> View attachment 303462
> *Or, this?
> View attachment 303463*​


Mostly the top but sometimes the bottom


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *Okay, so, do you guys imagine the basement as this?*
> View attachment 303462
> *Or, this?
> View attachment 303463*​


oh look there's the witches broom


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Like an animal crossing basement


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oy don’t get me started on that that made Evwirt feel inviting


.....I might go back to my hiding place


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *Okay, so, do you guys imagine the basement as this?*
> View attachment 303462
> *Or, this?
> View attachment 303463*​


The top one is how it looks, the bottom is the jikken killing spot

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Saltyy said:


> All this talk about jikken is making me hungry...


Well kiddies?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> The top one is how it looks, the bottom is the jikken killing spot
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> 
> ...


no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

But my bit of the basement looks like this


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *Okay, so, do you guys imagine the basement as this?*
> View attachment 303462
> *Or, this?
> View attachment 303463*​


I imagine it like this


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> I imagine it like thisView attachment 303465


Basically


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Also don't be intimidated by some of the avatars


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> I imagine it like thisView attachment 303465


I imagine we're all huddled around a chalk circle playing marbles with our posts


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> I imagine it like thisView attachment 303465


I like how some dude, who literally has never interacted in the basement before from what I've seen, told you to come here


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Also don't be intimidated by some of the avatars


>:[


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh look there's the witches broom


Y’all know that she doesn’t use a normal broom tho


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

AYYYYE I GOT A DOCTOR APPOINTMENT ON MONDAY FOR MY HEADACHEEEEE


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> AYYYYE I GOT A DOCTOR APPOINTMENT ON MONDAY FOR MY HEADACHEEEEE


Neato! Hopefully it isn't something too bad.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *Okay, so, do you guys imagine the basement as this?*
> View attachment 303462
> *Or, this?
> View attachment 303463*​


second image 100%


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *Okay, so, do you guys imagine the basement as this?*
> View attachment 303462
> *Or, this?
> View attachment 303463*​


This topic is the second one and the rest is the first-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Oy the closest thing to a basement I have is a creepy claustrophobic crawl space we HAVE to go down into when we get a tornado warning


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> This topic is the second one and the rest is the first-


----------



## saucySheep (Aug 15, 2020)

bro ftw is this basement 

it scary and dank


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> This topic is the second one and the rest is the first-


Hmm maybe the bottom one is the cellar for mafia with the top for normal basement but the basement dwellers hang out on the stairs.


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Why the messy basement
I wonder if I should recreate the room or someone do it for fun


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

egocentricHollybush said:


> bro ftw is this basement
> 
> it scary and dank


And it has trees growing in it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

cults and jikken and cursed things in general are the second one


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 15, 2020)

No cults I just got here


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Ive been on here ever since i woke up


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> No cults I just got here


I had the luck to join during a cult. Thankfully it was for a series I love tho


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ive been on here ever since i woke up


What’s your screen time say


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> No cults I just got here


I'm secretly still in the Splatoon cult


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Let's start a cult


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Let's start a cult


Absolutely


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Let's start a cult


what theme


----------



## saucySheep (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> And it has trees growing in it


ooh 

froot treez 

ive always loved meself sum frooty tooty : D


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

Ezra cult?
Sabine cult??


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> What’s your screen time say


How do I check that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Ah, we need to initiate ForestFox!


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> How do I check that


It’s a iPhone thing I think. Sorry


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Pokemon cult?


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Pokemon cult?


YES! We could be our favorite Pokémon!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

egocentricHollybush said:


> ooh
> 
> froot treez
> 
> ive always loved meself sum frooty tooty : D


DON’T EAT THOSE FRUITS THEY’RE EVWIRTIAN


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

*Sabine*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> It’s a iPhone thing I think. Sorry


Rip I'm on android


Saltyy said:


> Pokemon cult?


But-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

POKEMON CULT


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> POKEMON CULT


B-but


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 15, 2020)

POKÉMON CULT


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Rip I'm on android
> 
> But-


:/ 

bruh


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *Sabine*




	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020

idk bout yall but im simping


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 15, 2020)

I don’t know what sabine is sorry


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> 
> idk bout yall but im simping


literally no one else here knows anything about sabine


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

This isn't my favorite Pokemon but it's one of my favorites


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

What about a cat cult??


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> I don’t know what sabine is sorry





ohare01 said:


> literally no one else here knows anything about sabine


Eh ill simp anyway


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 15, 2020)

So are we doin Pokémon cult now?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

I'm down for a pokemon cult


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Okey UW overheard y’all and turned me into a chespin. I hope y’all are happy about this


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

hm


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Ezra cult?
> Sabine cult??


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

Does James count as Pokémon

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Saltyy said:


>


I-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> hm


just look up a damn sylveon

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Lothitine said:


> Does James count as Pokémon
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> 
> ...


maybe


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 15, 2020)

I’m a pikachu now :/


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Does James count as Pokémon
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> 
> ...


*james always counts*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> I’m a pikachu now :/


SHJSHDJDJ IT'S SO CUTE


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

guess im James then

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020

Fits my sig tbh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

k y'all who's gonna be my trainer


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> guess im James then
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> 
> Fits my sig tbh


how's jessie

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> k y'all who's gonna be my trainer


we're wild Pokemon


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> how's jessie
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> 
> ...


*Do it*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> how's jessie
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> 
> ...


hm fair


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> how's jessie
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> 
> ...


I’m forever wild


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *Do it*


Ok fine lmao


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Where's Vaporeon?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Where's Vaporeon?


SHUT UP


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

and yall can be fancy gifs


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Pokemon cult?
Hmmm
OMG yes
I made a Jirachi Inkling.
Let me go get it.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> and yall can be fancy gifs


not me


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Pokemon cult?
> Hmmm
> OMG yes
> I made a Jirachi Inkling.
> Let me go get it.


Yessss


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/GThG9

Fun car


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

haven't been Jessie in a long time


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> https://imgur.com/a/GThG9
> 
> Fun car


Clown car from the 50s


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Prepare for trouble


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Clown car from the 50s


Why


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Aaaand I had to be a smartaleck and remind UW about deerling...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Woomy
I mean uh-
....Wishes?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Prepare for trouble


And make it (however many of us there are)

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Seastar said:


> Woomy
> I mean uh-
> ....Wishes?


can this cult please not die down


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> And make it (however many of us there are)


...................
*You took my line*


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> And make it (however many of us there are)


Sixtuple?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> Sixtuple?


Idk so I'll go along with that


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

theres another cult


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

And yes, my seasonal coat IS accurate for Evwirt


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

Who’s the meowth


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 15, 2020)

Beep


Your Local Wild Child said:


> And yes, my seasonal coat IS accurate for Evwirt


cool


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Send me a picture and I may use as an icon for the cult


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 15, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Send me a picture and I may use as an icon for the cult


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

So, what's the goal of this cult?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

_Wait how do I grant wishes?_


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _Wait how do I grant wishes?_


Idk


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> So, what's the goal of this cult?


An extension of my punishment on my end


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Oh boy this is kinda funny
The mayor of Twinleaf is named Jirachi.
She's an Inkling 24/7


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Hmm...
Does anyone have a picture of meowth though from the anime

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020

Or a gif....


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 15, 2020)

What’s the REAL point of this cult


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Hmm...
> Does anyone have a picture of meowth though from the anime
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> ...







__





						Loading…
					





					24.media.tumblr.com


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Hmm...
> Does anyone have a picture of meowth though from the anime
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> ...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Hmm...
> Does anyone have a picture of meowth though from the anime
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> ...


How about this?


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 15, 2020)

Ok what we gonna do as a cult


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> Ok what we gonna do as a cult


spam the thread about the cult's theme until eventually everyone moves on


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

All this talk about Meowth is making me want to be my PMD character, Wishy the Meowth.
Hhhhhhhhhh


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 15, 2020)

Ok then


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> spam the thread about the cult's theme until eventually everyone moves on


----------



## saucySheep (Aug 15, 2020)

Mah-he-no-me-hah, ne-he-mo-he-na, me-he-me-ne-ho-ne-naaaaaaa 

_Audie, 2020, K.K. Condor _


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 15, 2020)

Cool


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

egocentricHollybush said:


> Mah-he-no-me-hah, ne-he-mo-he-na, me-he-me-ne-ho-ne-naaaaaaa
> 
> _Audie, 2020, K.K. Condor _


K.K. Condor is the best song


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 15, 2020)

egocentricHollybush said:


> Mah-he-no-me-hah, ne-he-mo-he-na, me-he-me-ne-ho-ne-naaaaaaa
> 
> _Audie, 2020, K.K. Condor _


Wait....... why aren’t you a pokemon


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

When Pokémon’s talk
Hold on will change when I get to it

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020

I am now a member of the cult


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 15, 2020)

Can I just complain about how ugly the meowths in Pokémon sword are? Just look them up and see what I’m talking about.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> All this talk about Meowth is making me want to be my PMD character, Wishy the Meowth.
> Hhhhhhhhhh


Look at this fun website I don't play anymore hhhhhhhhhhh (Oh gosh has it really been 10-11 years?)


Spoiler


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> Can I just complain about how ugly the meowths in Pokémon sword are? Just look them up and see what I’m talking about.


Hehehe he was a part of my sword team. My favorite Pokémon is Falinks but I’d rather not be split into six...


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 15, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> Can I just complain about how ugly the meowths in Pokémon sword are? Just look them up and see what I’m talking about.


I mean look at this hecker.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> I mean look at this hecker. View attachment 303475


His beard is epic


----------



## saucySheep (Aug 15, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> Wait....... why aren’t you a pokemon


pokemon trash i dislike


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> His beard is epic


It’s part of his head I think


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

I traded for a normal meowth named cash


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Yeah it does look a bit strange, I prefer the original one over the alternative ones


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 15, 2020)

Same


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

And he was on my team til the end. He dealt the final blow to Leon’s charizard if I remember correctly


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Okay but look at the bootleg Kirbies


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 303476Okay but look at the bootleg Kirbies


Kirb in shining armor


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 15, 2020)

How have you guys finished Pokémon sword already?!?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> How have you guys finished Pokémon sword already?!?


I’m an avid shiny hunter. I have to scream through the story to get to the real fun


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

I have Shield.....


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> How have you guys finished Pokémon sword already?!?


It came out last November lol


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

I went across the story fast and did level grinding thanks to the candies in the game


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 15, 2020)

Oh


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> How have you guys finished Pokémon sword already?!?


I got it on Christmas and I finished it in like a week-


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> It came out last November lol


I got it a little while ago


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

I have neither Sword nor Shield, by the way...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Mariah Carey breached containment again


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

Someone surprise traded me a lvl 60 Spritzee before my 1st gym and I breezed thru the whole game :/


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 15, 2020)

We only got our switch on Christmas. My first game was breath of the wild.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Lothitine said:


> Someone surprise traded me a lvl 60 Spritzee before my 1st gym and I breezed thru the whole game :/


NO WAY


----------



## saucySheep (Aug 15, 2020)

this thread has officially become a bunch of nerds talking about pokemon. 

go back to playing pokemon diamond you idoits


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 15, 2020)

I’m looking to trade a machop for a machop btw if you guys have one


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

egocentricHollybush said:


> this thread has officially become a bunch of nerds talking about pokemon.
> 
> go back to playing pokemon diamond you idoits


I’ve only played X, Sun, and Sword


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Ok
Speaking which I found a weird recipe for deep fried soap....


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 15, 2020)

What


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Well, I have to go now... But I'll be back later!




egocentricHollybush said:


> this thread has officially become a bunch of nerds talking about pokemon.
> 
> go back to playing pokemon diamond you idoits


I doubt any of these teens have Pokemon Diamond.
_But I do. It was my first Pokemon game._


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 15, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> What


What is it


----------



## saucySheep (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I’ve only played X, Sun, and Sword


lol I have Pokemon Diamond on my flippin DSI


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Well, I have to go now... But I'll be back later!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My oldest is only omega ruby I think


----------



## Antonio (Aug 15, 2020)

this thread is too much


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I’ve only played X, Sun, and Sword


I played white 2, Y, Sun, Ultra Moon and both Sword and Shield


----------



## saucySheep (Aug 15, 2020)

Antonio said:


> View attachment 303477this thread is too much


wholeheartedly agree


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Ok
> Speaking which I found a weird recipe for deep fried soap....


do share


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

This thread is insane...
Also I wonder how long this cult lasts


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I played white 2, Y, Sun, Ultra Moon and both Sword and Shield


I played omega ruby, sun, and sword, and others but I can only remember those three


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Oh yea I also played alpha sapphire and a bit of blue


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 15, 2020)

egocentricHollybush said:


> wholeheartedly agree


This is the basement


----------



## saucySheep (Aug 15, 2020)

Can i b cult leeder i am obv superior


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 15, 2020)

What was everyone’s sword/shield starter? Mine was grooky.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> What was everyone’s sword/shield starter? Mine was grooky.


Sobble on both (sad lizard forever!)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> What was everyone’s sword/shield starter? Mine was grooky.


this:


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Is Sword/Sheild worth the price? I've heard it's okay.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Is Sword/Sheild worth the price? I've heard it's okay.


i don't think so


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Is Sword/Sheild worth the price? I've heard it's okay.


I enjoyed it but it does have its problems


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> do share


Search deep fried soap
The article has swearing though


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Search deep fried soap
> The article has swearing though


what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Ah, the vulgar chef.


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Deep fried soap


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ah, the vulgar chef.


here is your gif crown back


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> here is your gif crown back


ahaha, yes!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ahaha, yes!


your welcome


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

I never knew people cooked with soap


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I never knew people cooked with soap


Yum


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

slurp


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Also transparent soap looks cool


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

I’m still waiting for a bar of soap


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m still waiting for a bar of soap


Mayhaps the mail got lost along the way?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

hi


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Mayhaps the mail got lost along the way?


EVERYTHING gets lost where I’m at


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Glycerin soap






	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



ohare01 said:


> hi


Hi


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> haven't been Jessie in a long time


should i be james?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

I’m back to being a murder deer


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

im o


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> im o


I too am o


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Origami said:


> I too am o


how is spike not dead yet


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

I’m c


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> how is spike not dead yet


from what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Origami said:


> from what


from both smoking and eating the cigarettes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> from both smoking and eating the cigarettes


Yea I just noticed that.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> from both smoking and eating the cigarettes


he's gotta carry that weight


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

He’s eating paper and tobacco


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> He’s eating paper and tobacco


That doesn’t sound appetizing


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That doesn’t sound appetizing


yummy


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Very unappetizing
Would rather have paper, more safer


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That doesn’t sound appetizing


mmm burnt tree slices


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Origami said:


> mmm burnt tree slices


delicious


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Making popcorn shrimp
seastar would be furious
anyways
we need a tbt anime ep 1 storyboard


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Making popcorn shrimp
> seastar would be furious
> anyways
> we need a tbt anime ep 1 storyboard


Fun


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

I crave for paper on pizza not pineapple on pizza


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Origami said:


> mmm burnt tree slices


I’m pretty sure that’s not how cigarettes are made


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

I got reminded of kids that would use their candy canes as cigarettes on the playground
To be fair I was one of them
I also am reminded of how I stole a Pokemon card
Good times


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I crave for paper on pizza not pineapple on pizza


_wha_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m pretty sure that’s not how cigarettes are made


the paper


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

I gotta fix my sig but how-


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

I would fake it since it is really bad and I will never do it.
I would do it with candy instead and pretend.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I gotta fix my sig but how-


Did the mods do something to it?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

tobacco is just mmm grounded plant


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Origami said:


> the paper


Yea I know that but cigarettes aren’t all paper


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I would fake it since it is really bad and I will never do it.
> I would do it with candy instead and pretend.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> ...


Lag

Also makes me think of Larry's bubble pipe


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I got reminded of kids that would use their candy canes as cigarettes on the playground
> To be fair I was one of them
> I also am reminded of how I stole a Pokemon card
> Good times


i yoinked Blaire’s Vulpix from someone because i told them it wasn’t rare


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I crave for paper on pizza not pineapple on pizza


But pineapple on pizza is good when the pizza sauce is bbq!


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Hmm...
That was a joke
I might try barbecue on pizza in the future


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea I know that but cigarettes aren’t all paper


yeah but for the purpose of what I was saying the paper would be the yummy food part

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020

and this has been behind the meme


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Yummy cigarette butts leaving burn scars in your throat


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Pokemon cult had a short run


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Pokemon cult had a short run


hm something about it to me just wasn't too fun


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yummy cigarette butts leaving burn scars in your throat


No


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Yeah and honey soap on signature


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hm something about it to me just wasn't too fun


Ya can’t force a cult


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ya can’t force a cult


yeah that was my thought


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Pokémon cult was a bit boring.. unlike squid cult


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

I have a strict no cult rule, mothers orders


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Duck cult was also boring to be honest


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Origami said:


> I have a strict no cult rule, mothers orders


what if you say it's a club


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Clubs sound similar to cults almost


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Duck cult was also boring to be honest


Nah


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what if you say it's a club


made me think of this meme I have from years ago


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Idk it just lasted for a short time or maybe I forgot about most of it...
Actually it was fun though, but only for a bit


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No


Child it's a  joke


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yummy cigarette butts leaving burn scars in your throat


sopa


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Why did you remove your avi Ohare?
Just curious...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Child it's a  joke


I know


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Why did you remove your avi Ohare?
> Just curious...


because sad


Your Local Wild Child said:


> I know


then act like it

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea I know that but cigarettes aren’t all paper


another example of "ok but it's just a joke why are you like this"


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

I had a tnt pepperoni stick, spicy spicy meat


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> because sad
> 
> then act like it
> 
> ...


Cuz my character is supposed to be the voice of reason in some spots. He’s not going to go I wanna piece of burning paper


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Cuz my character is supposed to be the voice of reason in some spots. He’s not going to go I wanna piece of burning paper


ohh ok understandable


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Cuz my character is supposed to be the voice of reason in some spots. He’s not going to go I wanna piece of burning paper


are you sure? I can salt it if you'd like


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

That shrimp was pretty good ngl


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Origami said:


> are you sure? I can salt it if you'd like


...maybe


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

I like setting paper towels on fire in the sink pretty nifty and fun to watch

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020

SO burning paper is good 
Burn paper, kids


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

I just idk it annoys me when people can't get a joke
But if you're just rping it's aight


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I like setting paper towels on fire in the sink pretty nifty and fun to watch
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> 
> ...


But not the forest


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But not the forest


yes not the forest
smoky wouldn't be happy


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

I rp sometimes...
But not often
Also when I get my toyhouse account
I may need a proper signature now...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I rp sometimes...
> But not often
> Also when I get my toyhouse account
> I may need a proper signature now...


I just now opened your spoiler-


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I like setting paper towels on fire in the sink pretty nifty and fun to watch
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> 
> ...



you're learning


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I like setting paper towels on fire in the sink pretty nifty and fun to watch
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> 
> ...


Why would you do this


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Idk what to add as a sig 
So bee movie it is


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Why would you do this


It's fun idk
Like taking a lighter to the paper and it just sorta disappears and I like that


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It's fun idk
> Like taking a lighter to the paper and it just sorta disappears and I like that


Isn't that dangerous-


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

Bout to go to the doctor for my headacheeee  Be back soon


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Isn't that dangerous-


with Instant water access its ok


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

I’d be tempted to get a flashier sig for Evwirt but IDK how often you have to update it...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Isn't that dangerous-


I do it in the sink so it can be put out easily or the cement so it can be stomped out


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I do it in the sink so it can be put out easily or the cement so it can be stomped out


Ohh alright

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020

Also I keep thinking your pfp is persona


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

I wonder what my next sig is...
Idk, I just don’t really want a proper sig sometimes


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I do it in the sink so it can be put out easily or the cement so it can be stomped out


what happened to the pompous sig I liked it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Origami said:


> what happened to the pompous sig I liked it


caused lag so it had to be put out to pasture


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> caused lag so it had to be put out to pasture


it never lagged for me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Origami said:


> it never lagged for me


Same

also don't mind the sig I was showing milky something


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Origami said:


> it never lagged for me


oh well, it's dead
You see it's a metaphor for life on how all amazing things will eventually die a sudden death


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Rip sig
F


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

F indeed
Now I got the censor team in my sig


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Same
> 
> also don't mind the sig I was showing milky something


you even centered it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Like, I’ve been told get an awesome signature to pull everything together but with a pic-based town signature wouldn’t ya have to update it every time you change villagers?


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

That would be a hassle for me...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

I'm gonna smash an egg on the ground when everyone's asleep to feed my dogs


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Feeding eggs to dogs?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Like, I’ve been told get an awesome signature to pull everything together but with a pic-based town signature wouldn’t ya have to update it every time you change villagers?


ace marvel is good for sigs, he'll do updates for free too


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Feeding eggs to dogs?


Yes it's good for them
Makes their coats shiny
I sometimes get eggs mixed up with cheese which you should NOT feed dogs


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Interesting...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

I just went on a boat ride for the first time in my life
It was awesome


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

That sounds cool


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I just went on a boat ride for the first time in my life
> It was awesome


Ooh! Did you see any fish or anything?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> That sounds cool


It was!! I had such a great time and I wish I could've stayed on there longer

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ooh! Did you see any fish or anything?


Nah lol, it was still cool tho


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

onion rings are made of ohare’s pfp


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Was it today?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

should i change the color of my pfp or keep it purple


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Also I think I’ll never do shoutouts because I might make people feel left out and obligated...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

video time


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> should i change the color of my pfp or keep it purple


Purple's the coolest color


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

I’m actually playing ALttP again lol it has a lot of nostalgia to me despite my first exposure to it being the GBA port (the original SNES release was before my time)


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Purple's the coolest color


ok but white
black


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ok but white
> black


okay yes but purple


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

I wonder if I’m the only basement dweller who never done an introduction...
I don’t think I’ll ever do one...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> onion rings are made of ohare’s pfp


_wha_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _wha_


Ruler of the Onion Rings


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Onion rings overlord


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _wha_


I mean you can’t spell onion without o


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _wha_


oNIOn rINGs


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ruler of the Onion Rings


I like onion rings so I don't mind


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Onion ring master


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

All hail the Onion Ring Overlord!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Free onion rings for everyoneee


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Yes free onion rings


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

hi ohare what happened


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Onion rings for the Onion Ring Overlord


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hi ohare what happened


I was sad but now I'm onion rings overlord


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> now I'm onion rings overlord


cool


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

*bangs table* Onion rings! Onion rings! Onion rings!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

You’re sending some to Evwirt right?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Onion rings for everyoneeee


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

We need onion ring delivery truck


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You’re sending some to Evwirt right?


Y e s


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Y e s


T H A N K Y O U


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> We need onion ring delivery truck


Someone make this


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

A crown and thrown of onion rings for the overlord!



This was all I could find on short notice


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

I SEE GOOD RINGS


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> A crown and thrown of onion rings for the overlord!
> View attachment 303504
> This was all I could find on short notice


Amazing


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> A crown and thrown of onion rings for the overlord!
> View attachment 303504
> This was all I could find on short notice


Oh I'm sorry about ur sig btw


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

this is actually making me hungry for onion rings rn

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Milky star said:


> Oh I'm sorry about ur sig btw


Nah it's ok


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

nope


Your Local Wild Child said:


> You’re sending some to Evwirt right?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> nope


_shut up kürb I'm the overlord_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Ari grande seven rings <<<<<<< ONION RINGH


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

I reeeeeaaaaaally want some onion rings


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> nope


You aren’t the onion ring lord


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You aren’t the onion ring lord


^^^


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> nope


You may have started this but you don't own it.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _shut up kürb I'm the overlord_


No me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No me


TREASON


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No me


I'm the onion ring overlord m i l k y


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

*I CAN SUMMON RINGS IM MAGICAL *SUMMONS FA RINGS**


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *I CAN SUMMON RINGS IM MAGICAL *SUMMONS FA RINGS**


_no
stop trying to take my spot_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

Sonic


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Today I learned backdrops do not show up on conversations


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *I CAN SUMMON RINGS IM MAGICAL *SUMMONS FA RINGS**


Those aren’t onion rings


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Sonic


Ew


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Sonic


Sonic collects onion rings


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Those aren’t onion rings


YES THEY AREEE


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Sonic collects onion rings


Wait did you mean the restaurant
LMAO


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar bring squid rings


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Seastar bring squid rings


She would _not_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Wait did you mean the restaurant
> LMAO


thats for you to decide, both are related to onion rings


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


>


*Absolutely amazing*

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Enxssi said:


>


Is that an onion ring emoji cause I can't see it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

When I searched Sonic Onion Rings I found a guy holding one that I thought was big enough to be a crown, but sadly he was just holding it close to the camera.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *Absolutely amazing*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> 
> ...


it’s an onion


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> it’s an onion


Either way I can't see it lmao


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

I found a very important petition for the overlord: https://www.change.org/p/apple-onio...f7266ce51977?source_location=petitions_browse


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> View attachment 303505


He’s got power


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

They asked for my name at the hospital and I almost said rowen oops


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> They asked for my name at the hospital and I almost said rowen oops


That is your name


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> That is your name


Gagshsggsgdgdvegegdggd


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I found a very important petition for the overlord: https://www.change.org/p/apple-onio...f7266ce51977?source_location=petitions_browse


Thank you for showing me this but it's noT worKing


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Gagshsggsgdgdvegegdggd


_*ROWEN *_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> He’s got power


Y e s


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Thank you for showing me this but it's noT worKing


oh :[ well, I signed it so maybe one day it'll get there


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh :[ well, I signed it so maybe one day it'll get there


Maybe


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

if u remember this u an OG


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

All hail THE HARE

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Kurb said:


> View attachment 303506
> if u remember this u an OG


N o n o NO *NO*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 303506
> if u remember this u an OG


I'm just now realizing the connection between your current avi and this one


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

We are talking about onion rings
Not police man marketable plush


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> We are talking about onion rings
> Not police man marketable plush


Exactly shut kurrbb


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 303506
> if u remember this u an OG


The man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

The man behind the onion rings


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm just now realizing the connection between your current avi and this one


Same-


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> The man behind the onion rings


Y e s


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> The man behind the onion rings


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

HopefullyyyyyyyyY they can get my head better
im just waiting on a doctor rn


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> The man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind the man behind


No


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

Do not tell kurb to shut pls ok thank


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> HopefullyyyyyyyyY they can get my head better
> im just waiting on a doctor rn


Dang what happened

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Enxssi said:


> Do not tell kurb to shut pls ok thank


Ur not my dad I'm ur dad


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Dang what happened


Idfk my head hurts rlly bad for like 5 days


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Do not tell kurb to shut pls ok thank


shut krub


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> shut krub


nooo now he’s gonna leave


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> nooo now he’s gonna leave


fine krub stay


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Onion ring restaurant would be a nice place for the tbt anime


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Onion ring restaurant would be a nice place for the tbt anime


Just so long as deer are let in


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Onion ring restaurant would be a nice place for the tbt anime


Make me the onion rings overlord >:D


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

We allow animals of all kind there

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Make me the onion rings overlord >:D


Yes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

I own the restaurant so I say y e s


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Idfk my head hurts rlly bad for like 5 days


yikesss


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

kurb is a lemon


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

I resized my sig hopefully it's okie,,


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

I love being the overlord


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

I think it’s ok 
The size


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Origami said:


> kurb is a lemon


He will not like


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Huh, reminds me of the gray lemon dream.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Huh, reminds me of the gray lemon dream.


what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what


I had a dream about TBT and Kurb's avi was two grey lemons


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I had a dream about TBT and Kurb's avi was two grey lemons


Ohh I remember that
@Kurb make it come true


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Petition for onion ring collectibles


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I had a dream about TBT and Kurb's avi was two grey lemons


what **** are you doing to have dreams about an animal crossing forum


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

I dreamed about duck cult there


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Origami said:


> what **** are you doing to have dreams about an animal crossing forum


logging everyday for hours


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

A: Where is Seastar’s pfp
B:


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I think it’s ok
> The size


not even the whole movie smh


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Origami said:


> kurb is a lemon


See that glass of milk?
It’s your spinal fluid


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

I'm making the lemon thing because I found an image close to the one in my dream


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> See that glass of milk?
> It’s your spinal fluid


I threatened you with spinal fluid before it was cool


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

okay


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> not even the whole movie smh


There was a character limit on the signature, so I had to cut out a portion of it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Why is spinal fluid being brought up again


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Why is spinal fluid being brought up again


They're insane


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Oh spinal fluid


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Onion rings>>Spinal fluid


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Onion rings>>Spinal fluid


_duh_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> They're insane


You are correct there

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Onion rings>>Spinal fluid


Truth


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Dream may not be my aesthetic that’s much, but I will try to get as much as possible


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _duh_


I appointed you as onion ring overlord and i can take it away


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Onion rings>>Spinal fluid


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

It's almost finished


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I appointed you as onion ring overlord and i can take it away


I'm retiring

For now


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

That was fun


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> That was fun


Ikr lmao

Btw does anyone else here know gamer cat


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm retiring
> 
> For now


to the old folks home with you


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ikr lmao
> 
> Btw does anyone else here know gamer cat


Only a bit


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Origami said:


> to the old folks home with you


But I'm younger than you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ikr lmao
> 
> Btw does anyone else here know gamer cat


I used to rid a bit of the comics!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

So children is my account aesthetic


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I used to rid a bit of the comics!


Me toooo I loved them

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Milky star said:


> So children is my account aesthetic


Yess


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

My aesthetic is a mess on here


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> My aesthetic is a mess on here


same


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Very mismatching


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Making popcorn shrimp
> seastar would be furious
> anyways
> we need a tbt anime ep 1 storyboard


Fun fact: I ate shrimp when I was younger.


Milky star said:


> Seastar bring squid rings


_*No.*_


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Tbt anime episode 1
Onion rings


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Tbt anime episode 1
> Onion rings


Ooh onion rings


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Tbt anime episode 1
> Onion rings


LMAO


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Is it bad that I like this avatar?
I wasn't even finished looking.


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Is it bad that I like this avatar?
> I wasn't even finished looking.


Not really
You can keep going if you want


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Also confession: I don't eat onion rings.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Also confession: I don't eat onion rings.


Same. I only eat the breading.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Pro tip: onion rings are delicious in sweet and sour sauce


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

hrnng


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

_*Guys look.
I turned into Pearl.*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

I’ve turned into a deer...again...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> anyways
> we need a tbt anime ep 1 storyboard


Still need this


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Still need this


_Do you really?_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

why did seastar like my post about vodka soda


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Origami said:


> why did seastar like my post about vodka soda


Ad that doesn't belong.
I don't know.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _Do you really?_


ya


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

@Kurb I recreated you from my dream






(I used Abri's post as a base since it was short and didn't reply to anything)


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Meoow


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

Lol I have an iv now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Meoow


Um...er...deer noises?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Lol I have an iv now


it was nice knowing ya


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Lol I have an iv now


oh no, what happened?


----------



## Antonio (Aug 15, 2020)

Not once had anyone asked me to bff them in-game and i am _shook_.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Lol I have an iv now


for headache?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Um...er...deer noises?


honk


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

I ate a small bag of chips
Would go for another snack


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> for headache?


Yup


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Not once had anyone asked me to bff them in-game and i am _shook_.


if ur talking ac then i'll bff you


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Meoow


Woomy.
Okay, this avatar kinda looks like "OH MY GOSH I TURNED INTO PEARL HELP.".


----------



## Antonio (Aug 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> if ur talking ac then i'll bff you


add me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> @Kurb I recreated you from my dream
> View attachment 303520
> View attachment 303521
> (I used Abri's post as a base since it was short and didn't reply to anything)


I will not let me efforts go unnoticed


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Woomy.
> Okay, this avatar kinda looks like "OH MY GOSH I TURNED INTO PEARL HELP.".


it's cute


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

How many are happy with the seashells update?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Im happy I just have no use for them


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> How many are happy with the seashells update?


Well, I have animated avatars now.
Though my seashells came from TBT 2.0


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Same, unless if I change my user, but I won’t


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

I like that I got a practically free title color change


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> How many are happy with the seashells update?


Well, I got an animated avi to complete my look. So I'd say I'm happy.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 15, 2020)

@Kurb check the discord groupchat I dropped a bombshell


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

I would save for user change or 5 color changes...
But no, hopefully they add more stuff though


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Uh whoops-
I have to go again. I'll be back.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> @Kurb I recreated you from my dream
> View attachment 303520
> View attachment 303521
> (I used Abri's post as a base since it was short and didn't reply to anything)


What did I even say


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Can’t wait for fair still, I wonder what time...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What did I even say


I think it was celebrating 1k pages.



ohare01 said:


> PAGE 1000!!!!!!!
> _WHY DO I HAVE SUCH A HUGE SMILE ON MY FACE_


It was this


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

I probably need to start drafting ideas for my drawing if I might participate in it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

@Lothitine hope you feel better soon
And like my pfp?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Lothitine hope you feel better soon
> And like my pfp?


Your pfp looks neat!


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

Hi, sorry I was away for so long. I love your pfp


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Hi, sorry I was away for so long. I love your pfp


I like yours too (the cat looks like a seal at a distance tho lol)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Hi, sorry I was away for so long. I love your pfp


f l a t  c a t


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Cat seal


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Screw Orion from lovers in a dangerous spacetime


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

I'm back again!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm back again!


Hai!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm back again!


Heyo


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

I can’t wait for fair....


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Hmm.. is it just me or does my profile not seem right without Jotaro


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Also Welcome back


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Hmm.. is it just me or does my profile not seem right without Jotaro


Mine feels weird with Pearl
Because _no, I don't have a favorite._


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Also Welcome back


Why are some of the Cs in  your script replaced with Os?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Is it time for me to test more avatars?
Next I see if dancing Luigi will upload.


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Why are some of the Cs in  your script replaced with Os?


I have no idea lol


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Is it time for me to test more avatars?
> Next I see if dancing Luigi will upload.


*Yes*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

and "honex"


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Hm...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

It's dancing Luigi time


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

YES


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> It's dancing Luigi time


_Amazing_


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Maybe I should animate a stick figure and set it as my icon


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> It's dancing Luigi time


I LOVE IT


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> @Kurb I recreated you from my dream
> View attachment 303520
> View attachment 303521
> (I used Abri's post as a base since it was short and didn't reply to anything)


Burn in heck


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Burn in heck


Don't be a *****


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

What


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Don't be a *****


didn’t wanna get hit by the ban hammer
anyways
We need a TBT Anime Storyboard


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Burn in heck


Already planned on it


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Onion ring restaurant


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Onion ring restaurant


Is Matty just sorta rampaging through the restaurant?


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Matty is free to do whatever there


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Is Matty just sorta rampaging through the restaurant?


That sounds like we'll get thrown out.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Already planned on it


I-


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Staff accepts animals in the restaurant like I said earlier


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> That sounds like we'll get thrown out.


loogi danc


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I-


It's the best comeback I could muster lol


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Staff accepts animals in the restaurant like I said earlier


Really? Any animal?


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Luigi dance on the tables in Mcdonalds or whatever restaurant


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Really? Any animal?


what resturaunt


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Luigi dance on the tables in Mcdonalds or whatever restaurant


_*wha*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Luigi dance on the tables in Mcdonalds or whatever restaurant


Like this?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Oops, Luigi vanished.


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Someone turn dancing Luigi in a transparent gif and photoshop him in a restaurant table


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oops, Luigi vanished.


Rip loogi 2020-2020


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oops, Luigi vanished.


callie more like calorie


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Someone turn dancing Luigi in a transparent gif and photoshop him in a restaurant table


@Kurb can you do this


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Someone turn dancing Luigi in a transparent gif and photoshop him in a restaurant table


I'm not sure how, but here he is.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm not sure how, but here he is.
> View attachment 303529


I doubt I could do that on ibis paint


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

how do you even do that


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Photoshop


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> how do you even do that


magic


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Photoshop is magic


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

I just feel like it would be a good introduction to my character lol


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Maybe I should animate a stick figure and set it as my icon


That would be great


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> how do you even do that


very slowly, frame by frame.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

I just found an awfully familiar gif in my folder... hmm...
I wonder what it could be...


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

There’s a gif editor for that
Remove some frames then remove transparency


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> very slowly, frame by frame.


so hell


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I just found an awfully familiar gif in my folder... hmm...
> I wonder what it could be...


Funny who hit like first haha
Okay, I'm doing it.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Oohhhhh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Funny who hit like first haha
> Okay, I'm doing it.


Bob


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Funny who hit like first haha
> Okay, I'm doing it.


Crossing123


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Who remembers this gif?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

cockroach rave


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Who remembers this gif?


Meee


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

I see love ball


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

I am worth your soul now


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

did some one say cursed videos?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

I'm trying crab for the first time
_it's so good_


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

crab is good


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm trying crab for the first time
> _it's so good_


NOOOO MR KRABS


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> did some one say cursed videos?


Well you were right about it being cursed I think I need to go cleanse my eyes of that image


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Theoneandonlymegan said:


> Well you were right about it being cursed I think I need to go cleanse my eyes of that image


don't click on anything kurb posts


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> NOOOO MR KRABS


Origami will not be happy


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Theoneandonlymegan said:


> Well you were right about it being cursed I think I need to go cleanse my eyes of that image


“are you okay?”
”WHO ARE YOU TO ACCUSE ME”


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm trying crab for the first time
> _it's so good_


Crab is AMAZING


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> did some one say cursed videos?


_*Nobody did.*_


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Hail spider crab


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Wait wait have y'all seen the video that was allegedly/supposedly from the dark web with a guy eating soup with a big spoon and the two Funko lookin dude walk in?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Crab is AMAZING


Agreed


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Image not mine


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wait wait have y'all seen the video that was allegedly/supposedly from the dark web with a guy eating soup with a big spoon and the two Funko lookin dude walk in?


What


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Agreed


See? Not all the foods I enjoy are cursed


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wait wait have y'all seen the video that was allegedly/supposedly from the dark web with a guy eating soup with a big spoon and the two Funko lookin dude walk in?


what no
_but now I need to_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

I actually didn't know I saved this Meowth gif.


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Image not mine


I want a giant crab as a pet


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Image not mine


 just wait till next month and then y’all will be dancing to September with these bois. They DO look Evwirtian NGL


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Crab rave
My new idea a rave for only crabs in NH


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Crab rave
> My new idea a rave for only crabs in NH


I’m making a crab rave on one of my beaches in Arctin


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

This is me now.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> what no
> _but now I need to_


Okay, but judging by your guys' standards of cursed, it's _pretty _high up on the scale. Also, don't read the comments. I wasn't creeped out before but I was when I read them.


Spoiler


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Okay, but judging by your guys' standards of cursed, it's _pretty _high up on the scale. Also, don't read the comments. I wasn't creeped out before but I was when I read them.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


The OG is blank room soup


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Hmm...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

stop and appreciate you were fortunate enough to exist in a world where morgana exists


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Okay, but judging by your guys' standards of cursed, it's _pretty _high up on the scale. Also, don't read the comments. I wasn't creeped out before but I was when I read them.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


:0
It's so cursed... but it's so interesting
I don't know what to feel anymore

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Saltyy said:


> stop and appreciate you were fortunate enough to exist in a world where morgana exists


Morgana exists and I love that.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

_*What have I gotten myself into?*_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Everybody gangsta till THE HALTING PROBLEM


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 303532
> _*What have I gotten myself into?*_


_would you like a seastar seastar_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 303532
> _*What have I gotten myself into?*_


I don't get it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

New title


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Everybody gangsta till THE HALTING PROBLEM


Is it bad that I’ve watched this?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I don't get it


First, would you like one?
Second, it went with my other pfp


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> _would you like a seastar seastar_


You remind me of when Pate called me pop star and said that and the town name (Popstar) in the same sentence.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Very helpful


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Very helpful


yoooo vantablack is so cool


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Very helpful


pink


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> First, would you like one?
> Second, it went with my other pfp


A wha


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> New title


I'm the impostor of what?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm the impostor of what?











						Impostor
					

Navigation: Impostor Guide The Impostor is one of the two possible randomly assigned roles in Among Us. Their goal is to kill the majority of the Crewmates to win. 1 Goals 1.1 Probability of Being An Impostor 1.2 Ejection Animations 2 Abilities 2.1 Kill 2.2 Sabotage 2.3 Vent 2.4 Report 2.5 Use 3...




					among-us-wiki.fandom.com


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Impostor
> 
> 
> Navigation: Impostor Guide The Impostor is one of the two possible randomly assigned roles in Among Us. Their goal is to kill the majority of the Crewmates to win. 1 Goals 1.1 Probability of Being An Impostor 1.2 Ejection Animations 2 Abilities 2.1 Kill 2.2 Sabotage 2.3 Vent 2.4 Report 2.5 Use 3...
> ...


I don't have that game.
This joke makes no sense.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Very helpful


Good advice for someone living in the woods


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

wait have y'all read The Enigma of Amigara Fault


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm the impostor of what?





Seastar said:


> I don't have that game.
> This joke makes no sense.


none of you get my jokes


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> none of you get my jokes


Yeah, that happens a lot.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> none of you get my jokes


Yea-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

hail morgana


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> hail morgana


Morgana cult Morgana cult


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

I'm a Dedenne now.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Morgana cult Morgana cult


GOD YES MORGANA CULT


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

me at the pool


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> me at the pool


okay but morgana


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> GOD YES MORGANA CULT


ITS OFFICIAL THEN! MORGANA CULT!
now accepting members

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Saltyy said:


> okay but morgana


^^^^he exists


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

hdsbf Junji Ito is gonna give me Trypophobia


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hdsbf Junji Ito is gonna give me Trypophobia


I already have that...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ITS OFFICIAL THEN! MORGANA CULT!
> now accepting members
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> ...


YES JOIN THE CULT


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> okay but morgana


morgana among us spaceman time


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I already have that...


oh no


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

I'm the cat from your lie in april now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> morgana among us spaceman time


become a morgana or die


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> become a morgana or die


k hold on 
also Jerry is back


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh no


I didn't like the onion ring chair earlier


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm the cat from your lie in april now


This is morgana cult not cat cult 

your either with us or against us


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> This is morgana cult not cat cult
> 
> your either with us or against us


I never said I was joining


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I didn't like the onion ring chair earlier


oh I'm sorry


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I never said I was joining


you are against us


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

He dannc


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> you are against us


cool


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Morgana trips and falls into a pit


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> He dannc
> 
> View attachment 303533


am I the only one who thinks they look kinda weird lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> He dannc
> 
> View attachment 303533


SHDJDJDJHJJ IT'S THE CUTEST THING I'VE EVER SEEN IN MY LIFE


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

brb I hope Abri's with us by the time I get back


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> you are against us


This is violent bird cult 3.0
Because 2.0 was the deer cult.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> SHDJDJDJHJJ IT'S THE CUTEST THING I'VE EVER SEEN IN MY LIFE


I have more but
ToO BIg


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Morgana trips and falls into a pit





ohare01 said:


> am I the only one who thinks they look kinda weird lol


Joker will be at your palace.

You will not be spared.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> brb I hope Abri's with us by the time I get back


like I said morgana looks weird
so no


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> am I the only one who thinks they look kinda weird lol


Just that gif's frame rate...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Joker will be at your palace.
> 
> You will not be spared.


what palace I live in a cheap trailer

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Seastar said:


> Just that gif's frame rate...


nah I think they're kinda weird in general
the eyes are h u g e


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> like I said morgana looks weird
> so no


and you aren't _the real _Chelsea but let's not mention that


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

I’m trapped as a deer right now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> like I said morgana looks weird
> so no


lies


Seastar said:


> Just that gif's frame rate...





ohare01 said:


> what palace I live in a cheap trailer
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> 
> ...


so does madarame 

also have you looked at your pfp?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> and you aren't _the real _Chelsea but let's not mention that


wh

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Saltyy said:


> lies
> 
> 
> so does madarame
> ...


did you know that cat dies at the 2nd to last episode
it was painful to watch


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

How do i put the bandana on


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 303534
> How do i put the bandana on


uh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 303534
> How do i put the bandana on


Under the blue part?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Under the blue part?


good idea


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m trapped as a deer right now


You are a dear in spirit all the time though so embrace it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

this cat is my life now


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

good or bad


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> this cat is my life now


Our savior


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> good or bad


um


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Our savior


this is the morgana war


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Our savior


I will admit that your pfp is cute though
half the time they look weird though


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> this is the morgana war


pfft like anyone can dare challenge the great one


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I will admit that your pfp is cute though
> half the time they look weird though


@Rosie977 what do we do with her


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I will admit that your pfp is cute though
> half the time they look weird though


I'll take it, thanks!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> pfft like anyone can dare challenge the great one


exactly 

morgana will just run them over


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> @Rosie977 what do we do with her


give me the sweet release of death


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> @Rosie977 what do we do with her


She can be spared for now but most likely only temporarlily


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> give me the sweet release of death


a shadow begging to be killed


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> give me the sweet release of death


oh ok as you wish


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> She can be spared for now but most likely only temporarlily





ohare01 said:


> give me the sweet release of death


please


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> oh ok as you wish


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> oh ok as you wish


:)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Morgana used "murder the haterz"

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020

ohare01 is weak to it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Theoneandonlymegan said:


> You are a dear in spirit all the time though so embrace it


I’m a human in spirit


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 begged to be killed

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020

Joker shot a gun at them


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m a human in spirit


Why be human when you can love Morgana?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Joker will be at your palace.
> 
> You will not be spared.


I’ll eat Joker’s gun


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> um


answer the question


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ohare01 begged to be killed
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> 
> Joker shot a gun at them


she respawned unfortunately


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Why be human when you can love Morgana?


Well, I’m a deer right now and I’d prefer to have my thumbs


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I’ll eat Joker’s gun


we have four and a slingshot try me


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 15, 2020)

Oh no I actually have to now my phones gonna die

Be back in like fifteen minutes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> she respawned unfortunately



I revived again, i hate when that happens
I've died and revived so many times now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I revivedagain, i hate when that happens
> I've died and revived so many times now


same

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020

*purposefully sneaks by you so I don't have to fight*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m a human in spirit


Hmm, so am I.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> we have four and a slingshot try me


I absorb them into my mucus membrane


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

I'm a cat


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I absorb them into my mucus membrane


_*You're being cursed again.*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*You're being cursed again.*_


Inneed to balance it out from the other night


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

What is going on
Please give me a gif for the cult


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Hmm.. So when i was trying to eat kurb because he was cake was that the only time I was being cursed or have I been cursed before


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Oh...
Feeling overwhelmed lately...


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Inneed to balance it out from the other night


But why though


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Oh...
> Feeling overwhelmed lately...


I saw, hope you're alright :c


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Hmm.. So when i was trying to eat kurb because he was cake was that the only time I was being cursed or have I been cursed before


hmmm idk


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Hmm.. So when i was trying to eat kurb because he was cake was that the only time I was being cursed or have I been cursed before


Idk about other times but that should count as more than once


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Nothing major though...
But it just happens to me sometimes.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hmmm idk


idk either lmao


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Hey, I'm a Digimon now.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Theoneandonlymegan said:


> Idk about other times but that should count as more than once


perhaps you're right, i was also claiming i had chocolate milk flowing through my veins


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

I changed back!


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Anyways is there a cult or something...

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020

Ugh brb


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Anyways is there a cult or something...
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> 
> Ugh brb


Oh alright


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

haha funny radiation go brrrr


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I changed back!


Oh, that's good!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> perhaps you're right, i was also claiming i had chocolate milk flowing through my veins


Tbh I don’t think the chocolate thing is too cursed


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> haha funny radiation go brrrr


Krub is in his own world again


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> haha funny radiation go brrrr


also known as almighty in persona


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Tbh I don’t think the chocolate thing is too cursed


yay


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Playing persona to look at Morgana's cuteness


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Playing persona to look at Morgana's cuteness


Can’t play without weapons


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Can’t play without weapons


I quite literally can

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020

I have 50,000 yen and guns cost 5,000 so I'll just buy some


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I quite literally can


*How so*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *How so*


katanas 
sword 
baseball bats 
daggers 
chain whip


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> katanas
> sword
> baseball bats
> daggers
> chain whip


How is that allowed in a school


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> How is that allowed in a school


it comes with the transformation kiddo

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020

get your f a c t s before challenging me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> it comes with the transformation kiddo
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> 
> get your f a c t s before challenging me


N o


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

I don't even know what's going on


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> N o


 I have defeated many people and you are of the weakest

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Seastar said:


> I don't even know what's going on


figure it out


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I have defeated many people and you are of the weakest


How dare thee


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

OMLLL MORGANA KNOWS I'M PRAISING THEM


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> haha funny radiation go brrrr


TIS: two of the men die the worst death imaginable
video:
:


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

they critted four times in a row and showed up on the takedown screen
Thank you lord morgana


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Dennis the Menace and Kevin from Home Alone have the same haircut and I think that’s where they generate their evil


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> TIS: two of the men die the worst death imaginable
> video:
> : View attachment 303537


and then he becomes the human muscle poster


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

*ahem*
*Stay fresh*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

:3


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> and then he becomes the human muscle poster


The what?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> The what?


I have no clue either


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

>:3


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> The what?


google human muscle chart

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



Seastar said:


> The what?


an anatomy poster essentially


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Dennace the Meniss


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

:3


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Okay, what are we doing now?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay, what are we doing now?


Idk


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Dennis is little Kevin dumb dumb kid


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Dennis is little Kevin dumb dumb kid


Uh-huh.
I see.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Uh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Denis and his dumb dumb big mouth


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Denis and his dumb dumb big mouth


Ok


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

EW HE’S TOUCHING THE TEETH BRO HE JUST BROKE THEM THAT’S EXPENSIVE


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> EW HE’S TOUCHING THE TEETH BRO HE JUST BROKE THEM THAT’S EXPENSIVE


w h a t


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

From what I understand we’re talk about Dennis the menace..?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> From what I understand we’re talk about Dennis the menace..?


Idk


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> From what I understand we’re talk about Dennis the menace..?


Apparently


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> From what I understand we’re talk about Dennis the menace..?


Yes the kid with grimy hands that touch everything


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

do you guys like the new pfp or no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yes the kid with grimy hands that touch everything


I mean...that could describe me


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> do you guys like the new pfp or no


Hmm...
Well...


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> do you guys like the new pfp or no


Yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I mean...that could describe me


But you’re not a menace


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> But you’re not a menace


But I admit my hand washing habits have adapted to the situation...which means I wash them in the river


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Ooh a funky song is playing now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

I have temporarily forgiven Yosuke for his sins


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ooh a funky song is playing now


All I hear right now is a sad song.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 16, 2020)

I forgot tomorrow is the fair :0


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Why does Fomo have to be a thing
I dislike it so much


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I forgot tomorrow is the fair :0


OMG RIGHT

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Why does Fomo have to be a thing
> I dislike it so much


Ikr


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Why does Fomo have to be a thing
> I dislike it so much


Yeah same


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Why does Fomo have to be a thing
> I dislike it so much


I've never heard of this.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I've never heard of this.


Fear of missing out, I have it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I forgot tomorrow is the fair :0


gotta slleep
gotta slleep


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I've never heard of this.


Fear of missing out

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020

Idk why but I feel overwhelmed for no reason


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Fear of missing out, I have it


I figured it out now...
Hmmm...
That might be why I'm here.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> gotta slleep
> gotta slleep


No


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

I feel like I might go over an edgy phase.... 
Idk how I feel about that


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

I'm having a _squid phase._


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

No sleep


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> No sleep


ye slep
i must Forza in morn


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

At this rate I hope I don't end up switching to edgy icons...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Oy I’m a bit tired


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oy I’m a bit tired


No


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Hmmm
All of a sudden
I don't feel upset now...
idk what is happening


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 16, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> At this rate I hope I don't end up switching to edgy icons...


No that would not end well


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

I'm Isabelle now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm Isabelle now


cute


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm Isabelle now


isabelle bad main


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> No


What am I supposed to do aggravate one of the death critters of Evwirt to keep me up?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> isabelle bad main


Kirby best


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> isabelle bad main


Do you call everyone bad that isn't Game & Watch?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Help I can't stop smiling


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Do you call everyone bad that isn't Game & Watch?


no i have tastes
like don’t call me out on my main jeez


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Help I can't stop smiling
> View attachment 303564


OMFG I LOVE IT


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Help I can't stop smiling
> View attachment 303564


O H
M Y
G O S H
I need this


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

SEND MORE IT'S AMAZING I LOVE IT


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 16, 2020)

Yes I agree send more


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

fun fact morgana is unkillable, if they die in battle they just go away and hide


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Help I can't stop smiling
> View attachment 303564


I actually love this what


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Mod powers stop me :'C


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 303565
> Mod powers stop me :'C


use imgbb

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020

I MUST SEE MY CHILD


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

I’d rather not be terrified all night...


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Does it work?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’d rather not be terrified all night...


What's happening?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Does it work?


broken image


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> broken image


oh D:
hm maybe this?








						251cb524be3779c8ed41333a39dcfecd3285a658-3
					

Image 251cb524be3779c8ed41333a39dcfecd3285a658-3 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

am sleep time



also Among Us cult?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What's happening?


They want me to stay up but the only way I can see myself doing that is getting something to scare me awake...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> oh D:
> hm maybe this?
> 
> 
> ...


I love it, they look like they're dancing to "bad romance"


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> They want me to stay up but the only way I can see myself doing that is getting something to scare me awake...


Oh... hmm...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> They want me to stay up but the only way I can see myself doing that is getting something to scare me awake...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> They want me to stay up but the only way I can see myself doing that is getting something to scare me awake...


I’ve got some!
*Not jump scares i promise








						Local 58 (Correct timeline)
					

The videos with the correct order for whose find this concept confusing. The playlist changes theories after theories.




					www.youtube.com
				



*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


>


Right as I zoomed in.


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

I did it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


>


Why did I zoom in


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’ve got some!
> *Not jump scares i promise
> 
> 
> ...


_*I know what that is.*_


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I did it


YAY


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’ve got some!
> *Not jump scares i promise
> 
> 
> ...


Oy I know that that’s like the only news channel I can get to work without the tv exploding and I hate it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Hm, what's that one video with the car peacefully driving down the road? Or that one maze game?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oy I know that that’s like the only news channel I can get to work without the tv exploding and I hate it


I’m sleeping so go find your psychological horror somewhere else
And GN, mateys!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Morgana is my new favorite persona character


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Okie i is back and found out my character isn't a magical girl but a magical idol


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Morgana is my new favorite persona character


Ah yes the post above is very facts


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hm, what's that one video with the car peacefully driving down the road? Or that one maze game?


the car one (from local 58) hits too close to home for me

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020

Like, if anything tells ya to go beyond a do not enter sign DONT LISTEN TO IT


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Nobody: 
This thread right now:


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Nobody:
> This thread right now:


dude dude Brandon Rogers?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> dude dude Brandon Rogers?


I don't know lmao


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

I should probably sleep, good night and hype for tomorrow!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I should probably sleep, good night and hype for tomorrow!


May you dream of a pet morgana

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020

I want one


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> May you dream of a pet morgana
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> 
> I want one


Does Morgana have a human-like conscience?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Can’t find any psychological horror to keep YLWC awake 
Night, y’all/mates


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

I know nothing about Persona soI unfortunately can't love Morgana.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Does Morgana have a human-like conscience?


What do you mean?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Can’t find any psychological horror to keep YLWC awake
> Night, y’all/mates


Can’t y’all send me nice foresty stuff to send me to sleep instead?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 16, 2020)

guys is soup a drink


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> guys is soup a drink


Enx i swear to god


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I know nothing about Persona soI unfortunately can't love Morgana.


same


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> guys is soup a drink


That’s the way to get Evwirt angry


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> guys is soup a drink


yes and no


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Enx i swear to god


Is it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What do you mean?


like 
can they think and talk and communicate like a human?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> yes and no


pls elaborate


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Can’t y’all send me nice foresty stuff to send me to sleep instead?


I could send evil trees


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> like
> can they think and talk and communicate like a human?


Yeah, but in regular generic cat form only their friends can hear them


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> guys is soup a drink


If you put it in a cup/glasss


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I could send evil trees


That’s not nice and I already deal with trees that actively try to eat me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> If you put it in a cup/glasss


so if I put soda in a bowl it becomes a food?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Ice is chewable water.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Ice is chewable water.


*hard

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020

Ice is icy water


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Ice is chewable water.


Ice is a rock


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> so if I put soda in a bowl it becomes a food?


a soup


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> a soup


Mmmmm


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That’s not nice and I already deal with trees that actively try to eat me


I-
I was joking (Possibly losing my sanity) but _oh my gosh..._


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

I am currently watching "rise of the cake knight"


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I-
> I was joking (Possibly losing my sanity) but _oh my gosh..._


I stay away from trees with thick, exposed roots now...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

BRUH THIS KID IS BURNING A MAN ALIVE


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

I know few but I still like it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

nice


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

nice title


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I stay away from trees with thick roots now...


I have fears about getting eaten, so...


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> BRUH THIS KID IS BURNING A MAN ALIVE


_*W h a t*_


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

The title is facts


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I have fears about getting eaten, so...
> 
> _*W h a t*_


DENNIS JUST ALMOST KILLED A MAN because _apparently _he's smart enough to tie knots neatly but NOT smart enough to notice that his blanket was dragging in a fire.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> BRUH THIS KID IS BURNING A MAN ALIVE


_what_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> The title is facts


Y same


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

All I see is cat


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _what_


Dennis the Menace is so sdjkfnkdjs


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> All I see is cat


meow


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I have fears about getting eaten, so...
> 
> _*W h a t*_


Oy now I need to sleep but now I’m going to think about those trees...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oy now I need to sleep but now I’m going to think about those trees...


....Sorry.


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

cats are cool


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> cats are cool


Cats are the best


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

I'm taking care of my neighbor's cat and they are so cute!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> cats are cool


I died at this.
Child me made "art" in Kid Pix with a text-to-speech voice saying "cats are cool".


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

text to speech is funny


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> text to speech is funny


yeah
dunno why Kurb isn't sold on it for the anime


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

text to speech for anime pls


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

ok wait y'all do you guys know the crayon song? 'cause if so what color do you think you'd be?


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Hm...
Idk blue maybe


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ok wait y'all do you guys know the crayon song? 'cause if so what color do you think you'd be?


brown


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ok wait y'all do you guys know the crayon song? 'cause if so what color do you think you'd be?


I do not know this.
Am I too old?


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Tbt anime needs a simple art style as well
cannot be complex


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ok wait y'all do you guys know the crayon song? 'cause if so what color do you think you'd be?


I know it but barely remember it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I do not know this.
> Am I too old?


it's this!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I do not know this.
> Am I too old?


yes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> it's this!


Uh


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

What


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> it's this!


I know that video! And yes I know I should be getting to bed but I’m a touch spooked now...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Can't wait for the fair!


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> it's this!


i never questioned why snape tased a purple crayon


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> it's this!


definitely brown


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i never questioned why snape tased a purple crayon


Uh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

What color am I? :3


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

hm...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

What am I? I didn't press play.


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

I didn't press play 
So what color
Idk if blue since it could not be it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What am I? I didn't press play.


why
watch it

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



Clockwise said:


> I didn't press play
> So what color
> Idk if blue since it could not be it


w a t c h i t


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 16, 2020)

seastar is red


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

I Am busy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

hm wonder what I am
Green?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> seastar is red


Really? I had red ink right before I got the animated avatars... Hmm...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

kurb is blaacck

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hm wonder what I am
> Green?


no white


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> kurb is blaacck
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> 
> ...


how so?
pffft I don't have the guts to stand up to people


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Today is gif day


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Today is gif day


Yess
Gif day!
Gif cult?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Yess
> Gif day!
> Gif cult?


*yes
now this is a cult I can get behind*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *yes
> now this is a cult I can get behind*


Great.
*I've been doing this all day lol*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Yess
> Gif day!
> Gif cult?


how would we rep that cult?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Great.
> *I've been doing this all day lol*


Same lmao


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Crazy Bluebear avatar


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Its awesome also I will afk


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Okay Marie is back...
And I might take a break now.


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Anyone can send me gifs if they like and I will set some as avatars if I like it...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

New avi


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Waiting for something and I will afk.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Man I want a backdrop but I'm broke af


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Man I want a backdrop but I'm broke af


super cute avi


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> super cute avi


Thanks! ^^
I'm just experimenting lol


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 16, 2020)

if only i had bells I could be part of this cult
(don’t don8 bell pls i need to make a gif first lol)


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Hm...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Wow, an hour of inactivity on this thread. Never before have I witnessed such a site.


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wow, an hour of inactivity on this thread. Never before have I witnessed such a site.



Maybe everyone is resting up so they've energy for the Fair opening? 

Whereas I'm sleep-deprived and planning to get through today fuelled by coffee and Red Bull.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

GOOD MORNING STARSHINE, THE EARTH SAYS HELLOOOOO~


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Welp I kept having bad dreams so i'm up.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Welp I kept having bad dreams so i'm up.


That's not good.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> That's not good.


I have work in the morning but I can't sleep. The dreams keep scaring me...accident dreams..my dog somehow knew because he left my mom's room and came to mine.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Who feels different when they change icons?


Okay, I'm thinking about this question now...
I don't feel the same now that I've gone to gifs.
In fact, this one........ 
This one makes me feel more like my age.
_H e l p_


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

Good morning c:


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Hello! I'm just.... here.


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2020)

Is it bedtime yet?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Is it bedtime yet?


The sun is starting to rise here... I don't know.


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hello! I'm just.... here.



That's a little late for you but I don't think I'm the person who gets to judge that. ^^



Vrisnem said:


> Is it bedtime yet?



Bedtime has passed, you missed it!


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> The sun is starting to rise here... I don't know.





Mick said:


> Bedtime has passed, you missed it!



Damn. More coffee it is then.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> That's a little late for you but I don't think I'm the person who gets to judge that. ^^


Ah yeah, I explained this once. It's certainly not normal.


Seastar said:


> I actually need to fix my sleeping schedule. Even though I know it'll get messed up again later...
> I basically have a cycle of going to sleep slightly later each day. (Sometimes it isn't but it usually is.)
> Yes, this means I end up switching between being a night owl and an early bird. It's really weird, especially when I start going to sleep in the middle of the day.
> You may wonder how I can do this... Well, I have nothing important to do on normal days.


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Damn. More coffee it is then.



That works. Maybe you can catch bedtime next time.

Also, I accidentally reached site assets, oops. Are we supposed to have access to this?  








Seastar said:


> Ah yeah, I explained this once. It's certainly not normal.



That happens to me as well... Every single weekend. And then the weekdays happen and the morning people make the schedules for weekdays, and I end up so tired that I sleep from like 7pm - 1am and just end up staying awake the rest of the night.
I have 3 weeks off starting in a week, you can fully expect my sleeping schedule to flip for a while


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> That works. Maybe you can catch bedtime next time.
> 
> Also, I accidentally reached site assets, oops. Are we supposed to have access to this?



No, you're not meant to have access to it. Thanks for mentioning it! I've passed that on to an admin.


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> No, you're not meant to have access to it. Thanks for mentioning it! I've passed that on to an admin.



I figured. I didn't think it was worth a 'contact the staff' thread haha. It's only that specific folder - but still a page we shouldn't be seeing. 

Thank you! ^^


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

I have returned


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I have returned



Welcome back!


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

What time does fair start?
Just curious...


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

I don't think any of us know, unfortunately. All we can do is refresh until it happens


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Mornin’!


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

I know I may miss out a bit because time zones....


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Mornin’!


Good morning!


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Alright I might back read so expect heavy notifications unfortunately...


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Mornin’!



Welcome to the wonderful world of the awake! You haven't missed much

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Alright I might back read so expect heavy notifications unfortunately...



I am ok with this c:


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of the awake! You haven't missed much
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> 
> ...


Yup! This is actually the last day before the canopy starts to set in...expect me to find my way back later in the day. Don’t worry, I’ll still be active!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Alright I might back read so expect heavy notifications unfortunately...


Oh, alright. That's okay.


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yup! This is actually the last day before the canopy starts to set in...expect me to find my way back later in the day. Don’t worry, I’ll still be active!



Alright, try not to get too lost!

I need to go to the store soon, running low on food here...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

I'm sleepy but I told myself to stay up for two more hours... Ugh.


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I know I may miss out a bit because time zones....


It's a four week event so you shouldn't miss a thing!


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

It's a four week event and I have three of them off?

_Awesome _


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Pretty much when the new collectibles come out...
And I miss out if some are sold out bc of time or stock...


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Pretty much when the new collectibles come out...
> And I miss out if some are sold out bc of time or stock...


I don't think we've had a collectible restock in the time you've been registered.


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Can't wait for the fair and the events...
Hopefully my internet can handle some game competitions


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

I am waiting for Able Sisters to open... Then I will likely sleep.
Why am I like this?


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I am waiting for Able Sisters to open... Then I will likely sleep.
> Why am I like this?



I have done this too often
but
If you go to sleep now it will be open when you wake up, instead of being closed again and making you stay up until it re-opens


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Time goes way fast...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Time goes way fast...


For me, it's going too slow. But maybe that's because I've been here all night (Yes, it's morning now) with hardly anything to do.


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Yeah...
It goes fast when you're busy, but goes slow when you aren't


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

did i miss the tbt fair


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> did i miss the tbt fair


It hasn't even started.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

I'm _so _tired I woke up early for this and it's not even on yet -_-

Good morning!


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Hasn't started yet...
Excited for it


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

I'm not sure if I'll actually participate.


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

I'll try to participate as much though...
Lets see if I have the confidence to go in the art contest
I will try...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'm _so _tired I woke up early for this and it's not even on yet -_-
> 
> Good morning!


i woke up a little late for it and it hasn’t even started


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

It's only 8 AM for me...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> It's only 8 AM for me...


9:15AM
It’s really pleasant outside at these hours


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> 9:15AM
> It’s really pleasant outside at these hours


Same for me. 
It's raining, but at least there's no heat.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Same for me.
> It's raining, but at least there's no heat.


it’s wet outside, but not raining


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

I wonder what the prizes are...

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020

It was rainy for me as well...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

It’s 8 AM here


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

That's a lot of... Seastars.


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastars?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Hehe next week with the bug off imma cheese it with my Evwirt character cuz of team bonuses


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

I missed the 2nd bug off
Burnout...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Seastars?


The user titles. Also my name.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 303661View attachment 303662View attachment 303663
> That's a lot of... Seastars.


everybody gangsta till we eject seastar


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> everybody gangsta till we eject seastar


Eject me from what?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Eject me from what?


more among us jokes


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> everybody gangsta till we eject seastar


Every seastar makes a difference! Every seastar taken makes is closer to ejecting seastar! Join the cause now!

TAKE A SEASTAR OR FUKO GETS MAD


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Every seastar makes a difference! Every seastar taken makes is closer to ejecting seastar! Join the cause now!
> 
> TAKE A SEASTAR OR FUKO GETS MAD


Ahem.
Who is Seastar?


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Do I need a seastar as well?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Do I need a seastar as well?






here you go


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 303667
> here you go


I'm Marie. Who is Seastar?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm Marie. Who is Seastar?


Plot twist: Marie's cousin's pet seastar it eats morbidly delicious squid rings


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Plot twist: Marie's cousin's pet seastar it eats morbidly delicious squid rings


Since when does Callie have a pet seastar?


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Yay a star


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Yay a star


Wow, that sounds like something my Kirby OC would've said.


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

I tried going through my folder of almost 400 images and no stars yet...
For a temporary pfp...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

My sis just showed me this from this guys Instagram and this is relevant


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Every seastar makes a difference! Every seastar taken makes is closer to ejecting seastar! Join the cause now!
> 
> TAKE A SEASTAR OR FUKO GETS MAD


SEASTAR CULT


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> SEASTAR CULT


CULT CULT CULT


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I tried going through my folder of almost 400 images and no stars yet...
> For a temporary pfp...


This is a star


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> CULT CULT CULT


How do we make our avatars Seastar tho


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> How do we make our avatars Seastar tho


Uhhh just a random star? Or Fuko but probably not


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

I’m staying as a wild child lol


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Idk
I might go soon though
So have fun with the cult


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Uhhhhhh
Stay Fresh!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Good morning


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Hello
I might have to go soon btw


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Morning!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Good morning Mr. Skeleton


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

I can't wait for fairrr
I hope I won't be busy when it starts


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Same...
Hopefully I can improve my art as well
Hopefully I have the confidence to do it

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020

Well I gtg now


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

we’re having fun


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

I have to go to church and then I think we go out to eat and I have a wedding to go to later today so it's a busy day


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

I'm not sure how much longer I'll be here before I fall asleep...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

I wish I could sleep


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm not sure how much longer I'll be here before I fall asleep...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 303675


Being dead and being asleep are not the same thing.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Being dead and being asleep are not the same thing.


Being dead is just being asleep forever


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Being dead and being asleep are not the same thing.


dead gang rise up


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Being dead is just being asleep forever


Hmm... But do dreams happen?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm... But do dreams happen?


no you do your tasks as a ghost and then leave the game


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm... But do dreams happen?


Nope
But it's still the same concept
That being said I wish I could sleep forever


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hehe next week with the bug off imma cheese it with my Evwirt character cuz of team bonuses



We can also team up if you want  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> no you do your tasks as a ghost and then leave the game


Uh- I-


ohare01 said:


> Nope
> But it's still the same concept
> That being said I wish I could sleep forever


If it means dream forever, that doesn't sound too bad.
I meant that last part.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh- I-
> 
> If it means dream forever, that doesn't sound too bad.
> I meant that last part.


What about nightmares-


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What about nightmares-


Learn how to control your dreams then.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Learn how to control your dreams then.


_wha_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020

how does one learn this


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _wha_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> 
> how does one learn this


I don't actually know.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> We can also team up if you want  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


WILD CHILD SQUAD


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh- I-
> 
> If it means dream forever, that doesn't sound too bad.
> I meant that last part.


man none of you have played Among Us which makes these references impossible


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't actually know.


I wish it were possible
I know what I'd dream about TwT


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> man none of you have played Among Us which makes these references impossible


Then why are you still referencing it?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Then why are you still referencing it?


it makes him feel better


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> it makes him feel better


Actually, I like this answer.


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

Oh hey, we got shells and they didn't tell us. Sneaky sneaky


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

I dislike the blue shell it shall now collect dust in my inventory.


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I dislike the blue shell it shall now collect dust in my inventory.



It may be worth a lot of bells in 10 years


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> It may be worth a lot of bells in 10 years


:frantic shell noises:


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

I’m seeing how it feels in my line (Evwirt outlawed oranges anyways)


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> :frantic shell noises:


Shells need love too.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> It may be worth a lot of bells in 10 years


Maybe


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Same with the fair collectables


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

I can't wait wkwvqjqkwbwv


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 16, 2020)

'morning y'all


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Now the fair collectibles I care about.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Now the fair collectibles I care about.


:O YES


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> 'morning y'all


Morning!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> 'morning y'all


Gimme your line up


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Gimme your line up


wha- no


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> :frantic shell noises:



_**shell noises intensify**_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> 'morning y'all


Good morning!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Gimme your line up


why do you need my lineup
go buy your own collectables


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> wha- no


It's sooo prettyyyy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> _**shell noises intensify**_


A big f for that player


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> It's sooo prettyyyy


c: thank youuu
Yours looks cool too!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

you guys should get among us so you can get these obscure references


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> you guys should get among us so you can get these obscure references



I think I'll just wait, in a week you'll be quoting different stuff


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

*insert sea puns here*


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 16, 2020)

Guys do you know when the fair like starts? you know, when all the contests and events start? this is my first one so idk


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Guys do you know when the fair like starts? you know, when all the contests and events start? this is my first one so idk


I’m even more of a noob than you are so I’m lost too lol


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

I've never entered one before, despite being here for so long.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Guys do you know when the fair like starts? you know, when all the contests and events start? this is my first one so idk


Nope, it'll probably just randomly start.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

panik 
i see fair


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Wait what?
PANIK


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

I'm just falling asleep here. Hello.
Stay fresh.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Wait what?
> PANIK


SITE WIDE PANIK


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> SITE WIDE PANIK


KALMN'T


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> panik
> i see fair



I must be blind


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> I must be blind


Same. I don’t see anything either


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> I must be blind


Same. I don't think it's time


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Same. I don't think it's time


kay


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Okay, I'm going to bed.
My cousin Callie _might_ be here later.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay, I'm going to bed.
> My cousin Callie _might_ be here later.


Stay fresh~


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay, I'm going to bed.
> My cousin Callie _might_ be here later.


stay fresh
WAIT
you're cousins?
then why are you called the squid sisters?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> stay fresh
> WAIT
> you're cousins?
> then why are you called the squid sisters?


It's just a title. 
Now good night (morning)


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 16, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> stay fresh
> WAIT
> you're cousins?
> then why are you called the squid sisters?


Top 10 Elaborate Hoaxes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

My mom is going on about how the villagers are displaying the furniture she gives them. I love it but I know those who like original villagers wouldn’t lol


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 16, 2020)

Ayyye I’m AWAKE and my HEADACHE is NO MORE


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Ayyye I’m AWAKE and my HEADACHE is NO MORE


*applause*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

So when dis fair

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



Lothitine said:


> Ayyye I’m AWAKE and my HEADACHE is NO MORE


omg howww


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

cotton candy for the fair


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 303718
> cotton candy for the fair


Aaaah I wannnt


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> So when dis fair
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> 
> ...



They gave me an iv and a bunch of migraine ****, and some benadryl and I got very tired
And then I went home and ate ice cream and went to bed


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Aaaah I wannnt


Hello yes which flavor?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 303718
> cotton candy for the fair


I'll take your entire stonk


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'll take your entire stonk


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'll take your entire stonk


Sure thing 'cause it's free!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020

This isn't a very good business plan...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

ROSIE SHARRE


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Sure thing 'cause it's free!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> 
> This isn't a very good business plan...


Wait send some over to me! You know where to send it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

restock in candy clouds


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 303719
> restock in candy clouds


Ooh yes I want BLUE


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Theoneandonlymegan said:


> Ooh yes I want BLUE


Take as much as you want idk where we get the supply from


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 16, 2020)

What’s yellow taste like


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> What’s yellow taste like


either lemon or bananas
it's a gamble


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Take as much as you want idk where we get the supply from


Wait, you DON’T know your source? I’m not touching it now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

most of them just taste like artificial sugar

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wait, you DON’T know your source? I’m not touching it now


uh um shoot I'm bad at running a business


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wait, you DON’T know your source? I’m not touching it now


bruh its not from evwirt sooooo


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> bruh its not from evwirt sooooo


uh well I don't really know that


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 16, 2020)

oh nvm then


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> uh well I don't really know that


Oy that AIN’T COTTON CANDY IF IT IS WHAT I THINK IT IS


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oy that AIN’T COTTON CANDY IF IT IS WHAT I THINK IT IS


ooh what is it?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ooh what is it?


Something you DON’T WANT TO EAT. It’ll mess up your tongue


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Something you DON’T WANT TO EAT. It’ll mess up your tongue


Hmm I know a lot of people would buy something like that


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

fair started yet or should i try n beat Orion again


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hmm I know a lot of people would buy something like that


Like, cut it mess it up. Those threads are razor sharp. They’re also really spicy


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> fair started yet or should i try n beat Orion again


I haven’t seen anything about it yet


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Like, cut it mess it up. Those threads are razor sharp. They’re also really spicy


Perfect! They're now a dollar fifty a piece!
Candy that'll destroy your tongue? A fun challenge for the youngins!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Perfect! They're now a dollar fifty a piece!
> Candy that'll destroy your tongue? A fun challenge for the youngins!


Yea that’s a lawsuit waiting to happen...not to mention the sorts of things that could happen cuz it’s cursed Evwirt food


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 16, 2020)

These bananas are confusing me, one of them has an overripe tip that’s turning black but the other end is still green, is this underripe, overripe, or do the two cancel out and become ripe


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> These bananas are confusing me, one of them has an overripe tip that’s turning black but the other end is still green, is this underripe, overripe, or do the two cancel out and become ripe


Like is the bottom half completely blackened?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> These bananas are confusing me, one of them has an overripe tip that’s turning black but the other end is still green, is this underripe, overripe, or do the two cancel out and become ripe


Do you plan do gulp them down at the same time?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 16, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> These bananas are confusing me, one of them has an overripe tip that’s turning black but the other end is still green, is this underripe, overripe, or do the two cancel out and become ripe


underripe


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Like is the bottom half completely blackened?


Yeah like 1/6th of it is completely black but the other end is still green

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020

But the middle is yellow


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Yeah like 1/6th of it is completely black but the other end is still green
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> 
> But the middle is yellow


Oy I’m not sure about it lol if it’s just one and you like it it chalk it up to banana bread bananas lol


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> fair started yet or should i try n beat Orion again


Guess what: i lost against Orion


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Rivetting


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Uuuuuurgh I need more peach trees but Arctin is in use right now


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Uuuuuurgh I need more peach trees but Arctin is in use right now


arctin > evwirt


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

Do u want peaches?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> Do u want peaches?


hello and welcome to the worst place to be in TBT


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> hello and welcome to the worst place to be in TBT


I was here yesterday but thank you


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> hello and welcome to the worst place to be in TBT


Kurb you’re gonna scare the new basement dweller


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Kurb you’re gonna scare the new basement dweller


they hshould be scared


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> they hshould be scared


Sorry but I’m not


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Oh yeah, my Twitch Prime sub expired today
*Time to make a random Twitch streamer happy*


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb are you purple guy from fnaf?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> Kurb are you purple guy from fnaf?


I’m Purple Guy from Among Us


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’m Purple Guy from Among Us


Oh ok cool


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> Sorry but I’m not


The time will come when you fear every new post


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

Ok then


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> arctin > evwirt


True NGL the trees don’t try to eat ya there


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Kurb you’re gonna scare the new basement dweller


make your pfp transparent dude


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> Ok then


Is anyone worried that I’m the screaming embodiment of death


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 16, 2020)

Yo I gotta read Thrawn treasonnn but I can’t focus lol


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

Lol forced reading in the summer is the worst


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Yo I gotta read Thrawn treasonnn but I can’t focus lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> Is anyone worried that I’m the screaming embodiment of death


Eh that’s normal where I’m from


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 16, 2020)

Time to tell me teachers i left my work at home when i start online classes tomorrow


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 16, 2020)

Thinking about this alot today


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Eh that’s normal where I’m from


Ok then


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 16, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> Lol forced reading in the summer is the worst


.........
It’s not summer reading it’s just a book I wanna read


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 303753
> Thinking about this alot today


I have one question.....


why


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

hi


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Eh that’s normal where I’m from


Yeah just another day in Florida


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Yeah just another day in Florida


I mean Evwirt does feel a bit like Florida in the summer


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 16, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> I have one question.....
> 
> 
> why


*Star Wars*


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *Star Wars*


That’s not an answer


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 303753
> Thinking about this alot today


this reminded me to make the push the button mug


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *Star Wars*


Yes yes makes much sense


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Did I interrupt something


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

Oh guys look at what was on radio yesterday.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Did I interrupt something


I don’t think there’s too much going on


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 16, 2020)

Great now i keep confusing my pfp and Krubs


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I don’t think there’s too much going on


Hmm well I'm here now
how has fair still not started


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Hmm well I'm here now
> how has fair still not started


I’m not sure
Maybe it starts later tonight?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

I wonder if the site will go down again...if it does y’all’s on discord are getting tuba boss


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I’m not sure
> Maybe it starts later tonight?


Dang


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I’m not sure
> Maybe it starts later tonight?


_ughhh
*I'm too impatient for this*_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I wonder if the site will go down again...if it does y’all’s on discord are getting tuba boss


tfw you can't use discord for anyone else


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

_same_


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _ughhh
> *I'm too impatient for this*_


Same, no way I can wait that long. I AM PANIK


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I wonder if the site will go down again...if it does y’all’s on discord are getting tuba boss


_Please boss anything but that _


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> how has fair still not started


Because we're still working on it.


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

Omg it’s a moderator


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Because we're still working on it.


rip


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 16, 2020)

Yeah Vris is our nanny


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> Omg it’s a moderator


Vris is cool he's a friend


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> Omg it’s a moderator


That's just Vris, he's cool down here


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> Omg it’s a moderator


Vris is cool


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Vris is cool he's a friend


Ok


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> Omg it’s a moderator


Hello!


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Vris is cool he's a friend


And 99% of our self control


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> Omg it’s a moderator


He’a kinda forced to hang around here


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

Then omg it’s a cool friend moderator


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> He’a kinda forced to hang around here


Cuz sometimes y’all get out of control lol


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> He’a kinda forced to hang around here


No I'm not! I come here of my own free will.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Cuz sometimes y’all get out of control lol


What do you mean? We're perfect little angels down here


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Cuz sometimes y’all get out of control lol


You call it getting out of control, we call it having fun nyhohoho


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What do you mean? We're perfect little angels down here


Your nose is growing.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> No I'm not! I come here of my own free will.


Vris just got 100x cooler

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> Your nose is growing.


_Wha-_


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

Cool


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What do you mean? We're perfect little angels down here


h m m m m >.>
Wait I just realized we're not banned yet


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> h m m m m >.>
> Wait I just realized we're not banned yet


Why would you want us to get banned Rosie


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> No I'm not! I come here of my own free will.


I thought you said that the mods sent ya down cuz we were getting out of control tho


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> h m m m m >.>
> Wait I just realized we're not banned yet


oh yeah forgot about the Jeremy thing


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Because we're still working on it.


make your phps faster


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _Wha-_


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Why would you want us to get banned Rosie


I was just pointing it out I'm surprised father didn't kill us


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I thought you said that the mods sent ya down cuz we were getting out of control tho


Yeah, Vris, you called yourself a "poor British sucker"


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

Wow


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


>


nonononononononononononono
I _swear _we're good kids


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


>


You fool, soon she’ll be able to joust against us


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


>


I watched that a week ago lol


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> You fool, soon she’ll be able to joust against us


what


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What do you mean? We're perfect little angels down here


i plead the fifth


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

Does anyone here watch the office


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i plead the fifth


wdym krub


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what


Nose jousting you uncultured swine


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I thought you said that the mods sent ya down cuz we were getting out of control tho


That was weeks ago! I cleaned up The Basement in a day and then stuck around.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Nose jousting you uncultured swine


wh
why would I-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> That was weeks ago! I cleaned up The Basement in a day and then stuck around.


You’ve still had to put us in timeout tho


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

We're all just a bunch o' little rugrats and ragamuffins


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

I just got here yesterday so I cannot relate to these experiences


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> wdym krub


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

I’m actually one of the better behaved basement dwellers despite being a literal feral child


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You’ve still had to put us in timeout tho


Further evidence that you lot are not "perfect little angels".


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 303761


But it wasn't a question lmfao

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> Further evidence that you lot are not "perfect little angels".


_Even perfect little angels make mistakes_


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> I just got here yesterday so I cannot relate to these experiences


Oh, welcome to tbt! You might want to surface while you can...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Further evidence that you lot are not "perfect little angels".


Hey, I’ve been trying my best to be good enough!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> But it wasn't a question lmfao


k then


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Oh, welcome to tbt! You might want to surface while you can...


It’s to late for me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Oh, welcome to tbt! You might want to surface while you can...


Its too late
Once you join the basement dwellers You can never leave


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> It’s to late for me


run while you still can


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> It’s to late for me


They caught me too within a day of joining lol


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hey, I’ve been trying my best to be good enough!


I can't remember a single time I've had to edit or remove your posts so, yes, you must be an angelic feral child! Wait, those two words don't go together...


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I can't remember a single time I've had to edit or remove your posts so, yes, you must be an angelic feral child! Wait, those two words don't go together...


I forgot what both those words meant for a second


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I can't remember a single time I've had to edit or remove your posts so, yes, you must be an angelic feral child! Wait, those two words don't go together...


Does that mean I'm bad


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I can't remember a single time I've had to edit or remove your posts so, yes, you must be an angelic feral child! Wait, those two words don't go together...


how about me?
i wanna know how good i am in vris's graces


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> how about me?
> i wanna know how good i am in vris's graces


oh boy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I can't remember a single time I've had to edit or remove your posts so, yes, you must be an angelic feral child! Wait, those two words don't go together...


I do have one warning but that’s cuz I was being my basement self on the surface. Since then I’ve been a more behaved wild child on the surface. I haven’t had anything on the basement taken down tho


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> oh boy


oh god


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2020)

No comment. 

I've a Fair to be working on. See you later!


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 16, 2020)

I’ve been good except for those empty posts...
BUT THAT WAS MORE HABIT THAN ANYTHING-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Does that mean I'm bad


oh shoot if you're bad then what about me?
unless we're going off of warnings?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> oh god


Didn't you get a warning for mini modding or something-


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> No comment.
> 
> I've a Fair to be working on. See you later!


see you


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> No comment.
> 
> I've a Fair to be working on. See you later!


If a _mod _even refuses to say anything i must be satan himself


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> No comment.
> 
> I've a Fair to be working on. See you later!


See you later too!


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

What should I do with my seashells


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> If a _mod _even refuses to say anything i must be satan himself


You _are _the black crayon


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> No comment.
> 
> I've a Fair to be working on. See you later!


_*Vris*_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 16, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> What should I do with my seashells


But me an animated avi


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> You _are _the black crayon


I'm chaotic evil


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*Vris*_


*Ohare*.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> What should I do with my seashells


I used mine to get a colored title. If ya like gifs I’d suggest getting the animated pfp since you’re EXTREMELY green so you’re probably not going to want a name change


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> *Ohare*.


oh no a mod yelled at me


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> *Ohare*.


*Vris*


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> oh no a mod yelled at me


Is that what it means? I just mimicked what you did.


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I used mine to get a colored title. If ya like gifs I’d suggest getting the animated pfp since you’re EXTREMELY green so you’re probably not going to want a name change


What’s extremely green supposed to mean?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 16, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> What’s extremely green supposed to mean?


*Green*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Is that what it means? I just mimicked what you did.


Pretty much lol
got it from @Enxssi


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

This is the curse number line and it's in increments of five. Where do you see yourself?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> What’s extremely green supposed to mean?


You’ve only been here for a day. I bet you wouldn’t change your username within a day of choosing it lol


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 303762
> This is the curse number line and it's in increments of five. Where do you see yourself?


Uhhhhh
idk honestly


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 303762
> This is the curse number line and it's in increments of five. Where do you see yourself?


25


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Uhhhhh
> idk honestly


maybe a 15 from the cake thing?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 303762
> This is the curse number line and it's in increments of five. Where do you see yourself?


66


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> 25


30*
@Origami is 50


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *Green*


Uh ok


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 303762
> This is the curse number line and it's in increments of five. Where do you see yourself?


What do yall think


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> 66


Wow moreso than Kurb


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> What do yall think


2


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> maybe a 15 from the cake thing?


Oh no everyone will remember that


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Oh I think I’m either blue or brown in the crayon song


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> 66


In that case origami is 100


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 16, 2020)

Curse as in bad language or cursed-ness


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Curse as in bad language or cursed-ness


Cursed-ness


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Curse as in bad language or cursed-ness


Cursedness


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 16, 2020)

Ah ok then I’m low on it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 303762
> This is the curse number line and it's in increments of five. Where do you see yourself?


10-15 cuz of my food preferences


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 303762
> This is the curse number line and it's in increments of five. Where do you see yourself?


Like a 10


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Like a 10


*hatching skeletons flashbacks*
20*


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 303762
> This is the curse number line and it's in increments of five. Where do you see yourself?


What do you guys think about me


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *hatching skeletons flashbacks*
> 20*


11

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



ForestFox said:


> What do you guys think about me


Like a 1, you watch The Office


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> What do you guys think about me


Idk man you just got here


ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> 11


19


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> 11
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> 
> ...


I thought everyone did


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Idk man you just got here
> 
> 19


12 and 2 pinecones, take it or leave it


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2020)

@ohare01 how do you have ~800 more posts than me? You were behind me a couple of days ago! And I've been here seven years longer than you!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> @ohare01 how do you have ~800 more posts than me? You were behind me a couple of days ago! And I've been here seven years longer than you!


I'm addicted :')


ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> 12 and 2 pinecones, take it or leave it


_fine_


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

nyaa


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

I forgot it was august


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> 12 and 2 pinecones, take it or leave it


 Pinecones: my favorite


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

haha funky


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Pinecones: my favorite


No more pinecones for you, last time you had some we got in a salad bidding war


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Judging by the posts, is this good?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 303766
> haha funky


Kurb would totally kill someone

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Judging by the posts, is this good?
> View attachment 303767


This is an outrage


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Judging by the posts, is this good?
> View attachment 303767


That’s accurate but y’all don’t know me well, but I don’t know myself well either


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Kurb would totally kill someone
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> 
> ...


i didn't tho


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

.oooooooo.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Judging by the posts, is this good?
> View attachment 303767


LMAO YES


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> No more pinecones for you, last time you had some we got in a salad bidding war


But pinecones are an acceptable currency in Evwirt


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Kurb would totally kill someone
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> 
> ...


that's what happens when you release the trade secrets for the skeleton war


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> that's what happens when you release the trade secrets for the skeleton war


Cut me some slack, that’s the only cursed thing i’ve ever said


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Cut me some slack, that’s the only cursed thing i’ve ever said


idk man everyone's saying it was _pretty _cursed


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> idk man everyone's saying it was _pretty _cursed


_*very cursed*_


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2020)

I still have no idea what you lot mean when you say "cursed".


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> idk man everyone's saying it was _pretty _cursed


_*They were simply cowards who couldn’t handle the truth *_and so i should be like a 10


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I still have no idea what you lot mean when you say "cursed".


Cursed means kinda creepy but mostly really weird


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*They were simply cowards who couldn’t handle the truth *_and so i should be like a 10


_20_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I still have no idea what you lot mean when you say "cursed".


meaning how messed up some of the posts are, like hatching skeletons or a crime case.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Cursed means kinda creepy but mostly really weird


Except in my case in particular cuz I’m actually under several evil spells


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

idk how I'm _that _cursed when I feel like a lot of my old posts were TC


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

i'm good at being impostor when i don't kill 30 seconds into the game


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> idk how I'm _that _cursed when I feel like a lot of my old posts were TC


What's tc mean
And you've become very cursed because of the influence of Origami


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What's tc mean
> And you've become very cursed because of the influence of Origami


True crime
Now that I say (type?) it it's probably kinda cursed


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

So the fair

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020

When is it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> So the fair
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> 
> When is it


I can't wait
And idk


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

So I might bring Yumeko back


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

"NOOOO! YOU CAN'T MAKE US RUN AROUND TO MAKE THE REACTOR NOMINAL!"
"haha funny sabotage go brrrrr"


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> So I might bring Yumeko back


but what about the fluffy hair magical idol


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> So the fair
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> 
> When is it


Good question.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 16, 2020)

HeyyyyyyY
Random but I need ppl to commission me bc I want more bells so if u  need art then yeah


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> but what about the fluffy hair magical idol


I don't know she's cuutteee

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> Good question.


Bruh you should know sir


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

like i've seen sabotage almost work out before


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> HeyyyyyyY
> Random but I need ppl to commission me bc I want more bells so if u  need art then yeah


What’s your work look like?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 16, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> What’s your work look like?


I’m I have a portfoliO/art shop so lemme link it


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Bruh you should know sir


Indeed.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 16, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> What’s your work look like?







__





						Lothie’s Art Stall (PWYW- TBT) (OPEN!) (LOWERED PRICES)
					

WARNING = MY ART STYLE TENDS TO USE BRIGHT COLORS AND EYESTRAIN   Loth’s Commissions!  HEADSHOTS: >90 TBT  HALFBODY: >120 TBT    My portfolio: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1-ShjUfULbFXYs3uQUYRVgV-3fcytDkoyKxLrSUPQSuw/edit  also my insta is @lothcatrun if,, you wanna follow me...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Vris: The Ultimate Secret Keeper


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

So i didn't get ejected first round as impostor this time
I see this as an absolute win


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

I finally got McDonald's after waiting in the line for 30 minutes
That took forever


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I finally got McDonald's after waiting in the line for 30 minutes
> That took forever


Will trade the fair start time for a quarter pounder with cheese.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

AH ABRI DO IT


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

hello


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

man the other players are real observant
they figured out i was impostor by seeing that i was last to the reactor when it started to melt down
like wow that's some dang nice surveillcance


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

I'm now tempted to buy Among Us


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Will trade the fair start time for a quarter pounder with cheese.


I'm lame and get fries and chicken nuggets lmao
So no burger :c


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm now tempted to buy Among Us


it's free on mobile but with ads


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

"origami is 50" ok


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> "origami is 50" ok


ya I'm more cursed than you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> "origami is 50" ok


I thought you were 19


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ya I'm more cursed than you


they said I was 100 not long after so


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami your pfp is even cursed i
i keep watching it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

oh we're talking about the Cursed O' Meter


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I thought you were 19


some days I feel 65


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

when's fair how does this work where do we do things


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> when's fair how does this work where do we do things


idk
idk
idk
and 
idk


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Origami your pfp is even cursed i
> i keep watching it


IKR? It just draws your eyes to it


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

rn the TNT pepperoni stick is hitting me hard tho so I feel like pain


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> when's fair how does this work where do we do things


Vris won't spill the beans


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> idk
> idk
> idk
> and
> idk


okay good so I'm not the only one confused

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Vris won't spill the beans


bribe themmmm 

how we do that?Idk


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

_Hello Vris we just wanna talk_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> okay good so I'm not the only one confused
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> 
> ...


Vris said if he'd trade the fair time for a quarter pounder cheese


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> _Hello Vris we just wanna talk_


you and me know that doesn't mean talking


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

*you and I


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> _Hello Vris we just wanna talk_


I
let's try that first


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Vris said if he'd trade the fair time for a quarter pounder cheese


i like rosie's idea better


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> you and me know that doesn't mean talking


Yea I know what _talking _means. Rosie that’s a fight you’re going to lose


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea I know what _talking _means. Rosie that’s a fight you’re going to lose


She won't lose because I'll join in


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> She won't lose because I'll join in


You’re both going to lose


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea I know what _talking _means. Rosie that’s a fight you’re going to lose


Ohohohoho don't doubt the jikken sisters


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Ohohohoho we have the power of the jikken sisters though


I don't think we can cook vris 

the other mods will ban us


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> She won't lose because I'll join in


Two kids against a guy with a cool username and banning abilities? Okay.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I don't think we can cook vris
> 
> the other mods will ban us


We have eggs though


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Ohohohoho don't doubt the jikken sisters


Don’t come crying to me when Vris banhammers the both of ya


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

_what are you trying to do to vris_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> We have eggs though


OH THAT'S TRUE 

BRING OUT THE REG EGGS 
BRING OUT THE COLLECTIBLES 
BRING OUT THE DOFUS dragon eggs you uncultured swine 
BRING OUT THE DINO EGGS 

BUT OUR MOST POWERFUL WEAPON IS MORGANA

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



ohare01 said:


> _what are you trying to do to vris_


talk


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> OH THAT'S TRUE
> 
> BRING OUT THE REG EGGS
> BRING OUT THE COLLECTIBLES
> ...


Our most powerful weapon is bedtime cat


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> OH THAT'S TRUE
> 
> BRING OUT THE REG EGGS
> BRING OUT THE COLLECTIBLES
> ...


"Talk"


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

guys


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 303773
> guys


Wh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

You guys will be just another duo he has to wrangle


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2020)

All I wanted was a cheeseburger.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 303773
> guys


Be careful around that one


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

evening


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> All I wanted was a cheeseburger.


Guys you made vris sad :c
What if I go back to McDonalds to get you one


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> All I wanted was a cheeseburger.


I’d give ya one but forest burgers are gross


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Guys you made vris sad :c
> What if I go back to McDonalds to get you one


that's gonna get old unless u also live in scotland lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> All I wanted was a cheeseburger.


uh vris I swear we just wanted to talk normally 

*retreats to persona 5*


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Guys you made vris sad :c
> What if I go back to McDonalds to get you one


Don't forget the fries.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

you have no idea how relieving this is after killing someone as impostor


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

if ur okay with halloumi homemades i gotcha covered XD


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Our most powerful weapon is bedtime cat


ABORT MISSION


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Oh no it's bathroom time


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

This


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Indeed.


Bruh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Alright Vris






spill


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Oh no it's bathroom time


yeah i just pooped


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

When’s fair time


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> When’s fair time


fair is cancelled


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> fair is cancelled


we bribed vris


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Don't forget the fries.


Here you go :3


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> we bribed vris


it takes more than a burger js lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Here you go :3
> View attachment 303781
> View attachment 303782


vris you got two servings time to share the info and fries


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Alright Vris
> View attachment 303778View attachment 303780
> spill


How could you ninja me

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> vris you got two servings time to share the info and fries


Hm better


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> we bribed vris


Ok when do we get answer


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

SPILL THE BEANS VRIS OR YOU FIND MORGANA STEALING YOUR STUFF


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> yeah i just pooped


Lmao cause I'm laughing too hard I gotta hide although maybe I do have to soon


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

@Vrisnem


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Lmao cause I'm laughing too hard I gotta hide although maybe I do have to soon


o.o

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



sheilaa said:


> @Vrisnem


oh that'll definitely work


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

Cmon vris


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

see lol


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> @Vrisnem


yeah that’ll work
as long as it’s 50+ proof


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Vris I'll give you a seastar...

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Vris I'll give you a seastar...


she's not worth the sacrifice


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 303783


@Vrisnem


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

um...er...this is the best I can do Vris


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> she's not worth the sacrifice


depends on if vris likes cakamari


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> she's not worth the sacrifice


I uhhhh
reglar satr


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

is it working


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> depends on if vris likes cakamari


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> um...er...this is the best I can do Vris
> 
> View attachment 303785


extra protein


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> is it working


He will see


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> um...er...this is the best I can do Vris
> 
> View attachment 303785


are those the ones that smell like Christmas


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


>


we will bide our time


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> are those the ones that smell like Christmas


yum


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

what if someone baits vris by making their avatar a wine bottle


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what if someone baits vris by making their avatar a wine bottle


ON IT


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ON IT


corner them into giving the fair time


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> are those the ones that smell like Christmas


They smell like Evwirt


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

I'll do it, just a sec


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

@Vrisnem


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> @Vrisnem


The second the Fair goes live I'm attacking this:


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

please vris at least give us the minute time


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

I’M DOING MY PART


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> The second the Fair goes live I'm attacking this:


you have made a mistake in coming here surrounded by enemies


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> The second the Fair goes live I'm attacking this:


what proof is it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 303792I’M DOING MY PART


no you aren't get some real food


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

Vris cmon


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

diablo, good wine... had their white stuff last night aha

also avatar changed

or do i have to throw in koki tanaka too?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> Vris cmon


listen to the people vris


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no you aren't get some real food


They’re good tinder for starting a fire...I don’t wanna poison/curse the mod anyways


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> diablo, good wine... had their white stuff last night aha
> 
> also avatar changed
> 
> or do i have to throw in koki tanaka too?


what if everyone becomes wine 

wine cult


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

I would say wine cult but I think a bunch of mostly underaged kids being a part of that is off


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what if everyone becomes wine
> 
> wine cult


do it for vris


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

i don't want to get rid of morgana


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I would say wine cult but I think a bunch of mostly underaged kids being a part of that is off


err just dont drink it if u cant lol

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



Saltyy said:


> i don't want to get rid of morgana


Teddy is superior anyway


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

Wine for vris


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I would say wine cult but I think a bunch of mostly underaged kids being a part of that is off


orange juice is close enough since they use that in... uh... what’s it called


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> orange juice is close enough since they use that in... uh... what’s it called


They use grape juice in communion


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

I-I-I...I’m a feral child in the woods I don’t have access to wine in the woods


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Vris look he's on his way to give you some


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> They use grape juice in communion


thats interesting but yeah just use some grape/red fruit juice lol then


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> orange juice is close enough since they use that in... uh... what’s it called


I would think grape juice though


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

please let there be morgana with wine


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I-I-I...I’m a feral child in the woods I don’t have access to wine in the woods


do ur own from grapes? lol


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> They use grape juice in communion





context: i googled orange juice alcohol to see what the drink was called


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Vris look he's on his way to give you some
> View attachment 303793


No why him


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Vris look he's on his way to give you some
> View attachment 303793


oh wow poison


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Wine is just elderly grape juice that makes you woozy


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

stan goose with wine


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wine is just elderly grape juice that makes you woozy


back then it used to be foot mashed grape juice with alcohol


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

VRIS CMON


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> No why him


we're using his _favorite _villager to bribe him


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

if I start posting less it's because I'm fighting a boss in persona


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

me:


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

it me
tequila


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it me
> tequila


pika-wine


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it me
> tequila


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

is vris here yet


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> do ur own from grapes? lol


Wild grapes sprout next month once again I don’t want to curse the mod


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

oh boy


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

@Rosie977 why do you speak so soft? You speak like this


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

we're gonna give vris liver problems


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> @Rosie977 why do you speak so soft? You speak like this


????????


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

imagine what vris will think when he sees this


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ????????


It’s like she’s whispering


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> @Rosie977 why do you speak so soft? You speak like this


I don't know oh look it's small now


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

Wow


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I don't know oh look it's small now


since you were the one to push the button

now the non isolated crew members shall vote


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Vris look he's on his way to give you some
> View attachment 303793


If I drink this and die then the TBT Fair will be cancelled.


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

Hey vris


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> If I drink this and die then the TBT Fair will be cancelled.


orange juice not give liver probems


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> If I drink this and die then the TBT Fair will be cancelled.


Don’t make that your policy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

yea imma stick to pinecones cuz I don’t wanna anger the mod


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> If I drink this and die then the TBT Fair will be cancelled.


forget I'm a jikken sister I had nothing to do with it


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> forget I'm a jikken sister I had nothing to do with it


DON'T ABANDON ME


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

@Vrisnem


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> orange juice not give liver probems


I drank OJ before bed last night and the acid reflux kept me up til 2am.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

they poured just straight rubbing alcohol into the wine


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I drank OJ before bed last night and the acid reflux kept me up til 2am.


Oh no that’s awful


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> DON'T ABANDON ME


fine


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I drank OJ before bed last night and the acid reflux kept me up til 2am.


What about pine cones? Are those good?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> fine


We die together


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What about pine cones? Are those good?


they aren't going to eat pinecones


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What about pine cones? Are those good?


mate you have grapes there make vrisnem wine


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What about pine cones? Are those good?


I'd rather have a burger.


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'd rather have a burger.


Here


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> We die together


hell no I'm just gonna buy a fake identity for the both of us and we can play persona at our new home in japan


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> hell no I'm just gonna buy a game identity for the both of us and we can play persona at our new home in japan


Ah yes an absolute win


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'd rather have a burger.


But forest burgers are gross


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

cheers everyone  

..i wish but sunday so no wine for me lol


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But forest burgers are gross


*HOW DARE YOU*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> mate you have grapes there make vrisnem wine


Once again, if I give the mod EvwirtIan grape wine the mod’s going to get cursed


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> *HOW DARE YOU*


pine cones are gross


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Ah yes an absolute win


Exactly the only rules are, you aren't allowed to take morgana out of your party


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Once again, if I give the mod EvwirtIan grape wine the mod’s going to get cursed


ok


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Once again, if I give the mod EvwirtIan grape wine the mod’s going to get cursed


perfect then we can run the fair


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> *HOW DARE YOU*


...you don’t know Evwirt, do ya?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



sheilaa said:


> perfect then we can run the fair


No I’ll get banned then


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Once again, if I give the mod EvwirtIan grape wine the mod’s going to get cursed


I thought the NSFW tattoos already had me branded as cursed.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Exactly the only rules are, you aren't allowed to take morgana out of your party


why would I.
Morgana is love Morgana is life Morgana is memelord


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I thought the NSFW tattoos already had me branded as cursed.


still tho why would you put that on your body


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I thought the NSFW tattoos already had me branded as cursed.


Nahh it'll take more


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I thought the NSFW tattoos already had me branded as cursed.


what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ...you don’t know Evwirt, do ya?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> 
> ...


*They can't ban all of us*


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ...you don’t know Evwirt, do ya?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> 
> ...


No my nickname is forest :/


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> still tho why would you put that on your body


same reason someone has cursed pikachair


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I thought the NSFW tattoos already had me branded as cursed.


Still don’t wanna risk it. Evwirtian wild grapes aren’t even in season anyways


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> why would I.
> Morgana is love Morgana is life Morgana is memelord


this is true, even if they're at 1 hp you can't take them out of your party


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

What in the-


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> same reason someone has cursed pikachair


i don’t have pikachu chair


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> still tho why would you put that on your body


It's art.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> No my nickname is forest :/


Yea you don’t know Evwirt. It’s the forest I’m cursed to live in. If ya want slightly outdated details on how I got here it’s in my signature


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It's art.


_*art but not safe for work*_


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i don’t have pikachu chair


you do pikachu+chair=pikachair


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

personally I don't see what's wrong with Vris' tats
Anyways can't wait for the fair


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

Same


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

i want red wine


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

I hope I won't be at the wedding by the time it starts


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> you do pikachu+chair=pikachair


I don’t have both of them combined


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I hope I won't be at the wedding by the time it starts


rip


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

I’ve heard Evwirtian grapes are good so it’s a shame every food here is cursed to outsiders


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 303800


gib


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ve heard Evwirtian grapes are good so it’s a shame every food here is cursed to outsiders


Well not really everyone


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> gib


I think it's on Amazon if you want


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> Well not really everyone


What do ya mean?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ve heard Evwirtian grapes are good so it’s a shame every food here is cursed to outsiders


Is this a challenge?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I think it's on Amazon if you want


goodbye money


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Is this a challenge?


NO DON’T


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I don’t have both of them combined


you do look at your sig


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What do ya mean?


I’m basically a pure forest spirit


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Is this a challenge?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I think it's on Amazon if you want


i dont trust that site


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> NO DON’T


*cronch cronch crack* it's fiinneee


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> i dont trust that site


fair enough


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> i dont trust that site


why


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

@Rosie977 what happened to Taiga btw


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Rosie977 what happened to Taiga btw


She's still good, and will be back soon. I'm just Fuko for the fair.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> I’m basically a pure forest spirit


Once again, I don’t think you’re from my side of Evwirt




Rosie977 said:


> *cronch cronch crack* it's fiinneee


...you just ate a rock


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

ok changed my avatar back that wine thing looked weird haha


Saltyy said:


> why


shady 3rd party **** lol


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 16, 2020)

What the **** is happening
Why is everyone wine


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Once again, I don’t think you’re from my side of Evwirt
> 
> 
> 
> ...you just ate a rock


Well it was a good rock


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Once again, I don’t think you’re from my side of Evwirt
> 
> 
> 
> ...you just ate a rock


What side are you on? Cursed or pure?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> What the **** is happening
> Why is everyone wine


tried bribing vris for the fair


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> What the **** is happening
> Why is everyone wine


Trying to bribe vris but it isn't working


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> What side are you on? Cursed or pure?


Well, I’m cursed to live in the deep creepy part of an enchanted forest


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Well, I’m cursed to live in the deep creepy part of an enchanted forest


There’s many sides did u forget


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> What the **** is happening
> Why is everyone wine


'cause wine is good


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

fair soon pls


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> 'cause wine is good


no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> There’s many sides did u forget


Yea but I turn into a murder deer in a good chunk of Evwirt so I don’t go to those parts


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> fair soon pls


it cancelled


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no


i mean no bad bad grape juice causing liver failure


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> What the **** is happening
> Why is everyone wine


vris


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> it cancelled


it what


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea but I turn into a murder deer in a good chunk of Evwirt so I don’t go to those parts


Murder deer? Oh wait that part


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> Murder deer? Oh wait that part


Evwirt is insane


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2020)

Once again: all I asked for was a quarter pounder with cheese.

And fries.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it what


fair did


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Evwirt is insane


It sure is


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> it cancelled


im dead


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> fair did


no


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Once again: all I asked for was a quarter pounder with cheese.
> 
> And fries.


We have you way more than that too


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> 'cause wine is good


youre 13


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Once again: all I asked for was a quarter pounder with cheese.
> 
> And fries.


Which we gave you. now give us our end of the deal?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

this boss two shot morgana 

die


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Once again: all I asked for was a quarter pounder with cheese.
> 
> And fries.


_we gave you a million of those_


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Once again: all I asked for was a quarter pounder with cheese.
> 
> And fries.


u got some wine and still not spilling beans


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> this boss two shot morgana
> 
> die


for his neutral special....


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Once again: all I asked for was a quarter pounder with cheese.
> 
> And fries.


You got some pine cones to boot!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> youre 13


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

Yes pine cones


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Which we gave you. now give us our end of the deal?


Still waiting on the delivery. I'm starting to wonder if you guys wrote the right address.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> for his neutral special....


?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Still waiting on the delivery. I'm starting to wonder if you guys wrote the write address.


"wrote the write" how much wine did u get lolllll


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> if the fair gets cancelled
> 
> View attachment 303805


hard to argue with that


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Still waiting on the delivery. I'm starting to wonder if you guys wrote the right address.


What do you mean?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Still waiting on the delivery. I'm starting to wonder if you guys wrote the right address.


I-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Still waiting on the delivery. I'm starting to wonder if you guys wrote the right address.


we are 13-14 year olds you think we have enough money


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> "wrote the write" how much wine did u get lolllll


You guys are fast, I edited that immediately after posting! 

No wine until the Fair is done.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Still waiting on the delivery. I'm starting to wonder if you guys wrote the right address.


I don’t have any writing utensils...


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 16, 2020)

Hi guys!


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Still waiting on the delivery. I'm starting to wonder if you guys wrote the right address.


Tbh I gave you an open glass of wine


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You guys are fast, I edited that immediately after posting!
> 
> No wine until the Fair is done.


sadness


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You guys are fast, I edited that immediately after posting!
> 
> No wine until the Fair is done.


we refresh this every 3 seconds


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t have any writing utensils...


Would you like some?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> we refresh this every 3 seconds


exactly


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Hi guys!


give vrisnem wine


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> Would you like some?


I would but they’d get lost within a minute

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



Saltyy said:


> give vrisnem wine


I only have pine cones


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I would but they’d get lost within a minute


Wooow


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> give vrisnem wine


uhh ok
(>o.o)> @Vrisnem


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 16, 2020)

would evwirt eat the mcdonalds and wine


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You guys are fast, I edited that immediately after posting!
> 
> No wine until the Fair is done.


Sure is C;

well then "science lab, 420 red wine st, 123 45 scotland" idk


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> would evwirt eat the mcdonalds and wine


Yesh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

wowie


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

my parents have a wine cabinet downstairs I can mail the whole thing to Vris


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

hi ya'll


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

Wow


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

How about if I hit 6000 before the fair Vris tells me as a gift?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> my parents have a wine cabinet downstairs I can mail the whole thing to Vris


do it i can pay shipping


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

Uh


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> How about if I hit 6000 before the fair Vris tells me as a gift?


Better get posting


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> How about if I hit 6000 before the fair Vris tells me as a gift?


i said come again when ur at 63k lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> hi ya'll


It’s pine cone time


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> my parents have a wine cabinet downstairs I can mail the whole thing to Vris


Rip you then


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

My mom and dad have too much vodka, would he like that?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> do it i can pay shipping


i can give you some gift cards for shipping


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> My mom and dad have too much vodka, would he like that?


i'll take it otherwise


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Rip you then


why


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Will vris tell me when I hit 12k


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> my parents have a wine cabinet downstairs I can mail the whole thing to Vris


I'm listening. 


Rosie977 said:


> How about if I hit 6000 before the fair Vris tells me as a gift?


I'm not going to encourage that!!


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Will vris tell me when I hit 12k


We joined at the same time and you're double my wowie


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

TNT pepperoni sticks are pain


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

Hey @Vrisnem 
we got your back on wine
i have sum grapes
i can mail


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> why


your parents will unalive you


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 16, 2020)

What are you guys' favorite collectables?
Mine is the moon glow wand


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> We joined at the same time and you're double my wowie


you have a life tho


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> you have a life tho


That is the wrongest thing I've ever heard


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> you have a life tho


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> What are you guys' favorite collectables?
> Mine is the moon glow wand


lump of coal ig

I dont really care about little png images tbh lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> your parents will unalive you


Eh that thing hasn't been cracked open for years
Plus my mom doesn't drink


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Eh that thing hasn't been cracked open for years
> Plus my mom doesn't drink


lockpicc


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

What about acorns Vris?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> lockpicc


I mean all I have to do is grab the handle and pull it


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 303811What about acorns Vris?


do you have grapes in ervwit


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> do you have grapes in ervwit


Yes but they aren’t in season and you shouldn’t eat them


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 303811What about acorns Vris?


It’s pine time


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yes but they aren’t in season and you shouldn’t eat them


well yes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> well yes


... I hope for your safety that you’re agreeing with me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

:C


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

WAIT
LET'S GET VRIS A CRUNCHYROLL SUBSCRIPTION


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 16, 2020)

if you love this post i'll send you 1 TBT


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

Who wants cake


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> Who wants cakeView attachment 303814


me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

alright so wine cabinet it is


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie stop re-loving my post i'm only sending you 1 TBT


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

CRONCHYROLL FOR VRIS
VOTE


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> if you love this post i'll send you 1 TBT


everyone want money


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Thanks tokki wrestdyfugijy to you too


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Rosie stop re-loving my post i'm only sending you 1 TBT


Rosie's on another plain of existence


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Rosie's on another plain of existence


LMAO


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> Who wants cakeView attachment 303814


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

so meaningful


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


>


Murder deer? Get outta there


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 303820
> so meaningful


Ikr


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 303820
> so meaningful


facts


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> Murder deer? Get outta there


But why?


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

That’s so meaningful. Thank you

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> But why?


Your. A. Murder. Deer. If I went in there I’d be a fox.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> View attachment 303823That’s so meaningful. Thank you
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> 
> ...


You weren’t cursed by a witch tho


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

I'm so pissed off at this boss respawning

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020

I have to farm even more exp kill me


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You weren’t cursed by a witch tho


It’s the murder part that’s the curse


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I'm so pissed off at this boss respawning
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> 
> I have to farm even more exp kill me


I can hear the gif in your sig and it's killing me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I can hear the gif in your sig and it's killing me


How lmao


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> It’s the murder part that’s the curse


No murder deer are an endemic species to Evwirt. I was cursed by an evil witch to turn into one cuz I like pineapple on pizza


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> How lmao


Tell


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> How lmao


I can look at him and hear the sound

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020

he looks like he'd have an almost-Elmo voice


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I can look at him and hear the sound
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> 
> he looks like he'd have an almost-Elmo voice


I am setting you on fire


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I am setting you on fire


You can't my mucus is non-flammable


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No murder deer are an endemic species to Evwirt. I was cursed by an evil witch to turn into one cuz I like pineapple on pizza


OK NOW YOUR REALLY EVIL. I UNDERSTAND NOW


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> You can't my mucus is non-flammable


I am throwing you into lava


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> OK NOW YOUR REALLY EVIL. I UNDERSTAND NOW


That’s what they all say but it’s really good when you replace the pizza sauce with bbq sauce


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 16, 2020)

*AAA OMG THERE'S A HUGE SPIDER ON THE WALL
AAAND WE'RE GOING INTO MY ROOM NOW*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I am throwing you into lava


My mucus protects my skin and people can float in lava
Also I was very wrong about Morgana's voice but whatever


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

frogslime your days of existing are over


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> frogslime your days of existing are over


It's about time


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> My mucus protects my skin and people can float in lava
> Also I was very wrong about Morgana's voice but whatever


Mary sue alert


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

I put on some fancy shoes for the wedding and they hurt


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Mary sue alert


I'm just immortal


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I put on some fancy shoes for the wedding and they hurt


learn to walk with heels


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> learn to walk with heels


yeah bro


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm just immortal


mary sue alert


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

And invincible
And absolutely perfect
You'll never find my weakness


----------



## Antonio (Aug 16, 2020)

__





						[Selling] Signatures // Screenshots Filters // Photoshopping Images
					

So, I have Photoshop so I can make signatures or any image you desire.  If they are any good, let me know.  Requests: Closed (This is regarding freebies) Art Trade: Open Commissions: Open, 10TBT or 10 NMT. I also accept money payments, DM me for paypal email.    I am like 78% sure I am capable...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> learn to walk with heels


They're not heels just fancy slip ons
My feet are wide so this sucks


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> And invincible
> And absolutely perfect
> You'll never find my weakness


I'm throwing you into the blank dimension


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I'm throwing you into the blank dimension


Sounds fun


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 16, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> *AAA OMG THERE'S A HUGE SPIDER ON THE WALL
> AAAND WE'RE GOING INTO MY ROOM NOW*


welp tokki is dead


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

nobody acknowledged that I made two posts an hour apart both about painful spicy food

that was a painful hour


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 16, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> welp tokki is dead ✌


yes. Totally dead


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> nobody acknowledged that I made two posts an hour apart both about painful spicy food
> 
> that was a painful hour


sir are you okay


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> They're not heels just fancy slip ons
> My feet are wide so this sucks


hm


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

My phone camera makes me look prettyn't


----------



## Antonio (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I'm throwing you into the blank dimension


can i come?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> And invincible
> And absolutely perfect
> You'll never find my weakness


I've already defeated yoy once


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Sounds fun


have fun in a white void of nothing

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



Antonio said:


> can i come?


yeah


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> I've already defeated yoy once


yes but now I'm dead thus I can't be killed
Saltyy missed that installment


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> My phone camera makes me look prettyn't


I'm sure you look fine


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> have fun in a white void of nothing
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> 
> ...


Sounds like the ninth circle of hell


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> I'm sure you look fine


I'm dopey looking lmfao


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yes but now I'm dead thus I can't be killed
> Saltyy missed that installment


blank dimension it is

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Sounds like the ninth circle of hell


basically yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> blank dimension it is
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> 
> ...


Awesome hopefully things will play out like that one Webtoon


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Well


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Well


Make a wish then


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Everyone here is like “oh I understand why y’all’s cursed” lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Awesome hopefully things will play out like that one Webtoon


No


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> sir are you okay


no

I am having another spicy pepperoni chunk pray for me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> No


Yes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> no
> 
> I am having another spicy pepperoni chunk pray for me


Y’all’s need to quit the habit of spicy pepperoni chunk


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yes


you will be stuck in there for years and there's no way to get out


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> you will be stuck in there for years and there's no way to get out


Eternity all by myself weeee


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all’s need to quit the habit of spicy pepperoni chunk


the taste lures you in


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

_I sense a fair in the next few minutes_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

I can't tell if I'm a pessimist or an optimist
I feel like realist is way off though


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> the taste lures you in


So does pineapple on pizza


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 16, 2020)

be right back y'all
although I don't think anyone would've noticed let alone cared


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I can't tell if I'm a pessimist or an optimist
> I feel like realist is way off though


what is me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Eternity all by myself weeee


antonios in there too Also another dude but I'm not talking about it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what is me


you seem optimistic to me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

hmm


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Dante here I come


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Dante here I come


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

hi again
i sense fair


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


>


I'm not scared of a water gun


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm not scared of a water gun


btw here's the blank dimension:


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

anyway
did vris get his wine


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> anyway
> did vris get his wine


Idk


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you seem optimistic to me


Sometimes,, I feel like I'm both


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> So does pineapple on pizza


I can see why they abandoned you in a cursed forest now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> btw here's the blank dimension:


kk thanks


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> I can see why they abandoned you in a cursed forest now


that's what I said


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

oh darn it appears I got stuck in Limbo can you help me get to Treachery?


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I sense a fair in the next few minutes



Do you?   




FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Dante here I come



Please don't disturb Dante. He's sleeping right now:


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

_*I hate these shoes*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Do you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think your cat's been to Inferno


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

@Saltyy stuck in Limbo you gave me the wrong directions


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

has fair become a reality yet?


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I think your cat's been to Inferno


He contorts himself into the funniest shapes.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> has fair become a reality yet?


no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> @Saltyy stuck in Limbo you gave me the wrong directions


haven't sent you yet

*zapping sounds* 

okay I think we're good now


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no


probably soon


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> haven't sent you yet
> 
> *zapping sounds*
> 
> okay I think we're good now


what kind of grim reaper are you


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what kind of grim reaper are you


I happen to have a cube


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I happen to have a cube


The tesseract? Did I just get tessered to hell?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> The tesseract? Did I just get tessered to hell?


you wouldn't get it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> The tesseract? Did I just get tessered to hell?


everybody gangsta till the 4th dimension start moving


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> The tesseract? Did I just get tessered to hell?


I’ve been sent back to 5th grade summer reading


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> you wouldn't get it


I'm gonna pretend I got tessered to hell because that's cooler.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm gonna pretend I got tessered to hell because that's cooler.


blank dimension is more torturey


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> blank dimension is more torturey


It _is _called treachery after all


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It _is _called treachery after all


Hmm


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

i searched fifth dimension to find out what it was and i found a mix of science and jazz bands


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i searched fifth dimension to find out what it was and i found a mix of science and jazz bands


wowie


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

The ninth circle is for the worst of people and I got here for merely picking on an anime cat

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020

You know I at least figured I would've wormed my way into the second circle


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> The ninth circle is for the worst of people and I got here for merely picking on an anime cat


Exactly, die.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Exactly, die.


geez


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i searched fifth dimension to find out what it was and i found a mix of science and jazz bands







oh yeah <3


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Exactly, die.


Oh hey, look at that dude! A serial killer! Let me just tell him how I thought an anime sounded like Elmo.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

also if you search fourth dimension you’ll find a mix of clickbait and actual science


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

I will protect morgana from all insults


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I will protect morgana from all insults


dang what an ugly cat


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> dang what an ugly cat


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> dang what an ugly cat


>:c


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 303829


what a bad photoshop lolll wait i mean paint edit


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> what a bad photoshop lolll wait i mean paint edit


wine is gross there I said it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> what a bad photoshop lolll wait i mean paint edit


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Hey Rosie can I request a change of location

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020

I mean Saltyy I get you two mixed up


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hey Rosie can I request a change of location


uhh what?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> uhh what?


I sent them to the blank dimension


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> wine is gross there I said it


i assume ur underage?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



Saltyy said:


> View attachment 303830


is that trumps cap?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

I laughed at this i think i need help


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> i assume ur underage?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> 
> ...


yeah.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Oi Saltyy I'll let you insult me if you downgrade me to the second circle


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> yeah.


i forgive you


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> i assume ur underage?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> 
> ...








	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020

I have run out of morgana with a gun


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Meoww


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> 
> I have run out of morgana with a gun


much edgy very wow


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oi Saltyy I'll let you insult something I like if you downgrade me to the second circle


@Saltyy the offer is still up


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> much edgy very wow


yes


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I laughed at this i think i need help


especially radix Least Significant Digit in place sort base 10


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> @Saltyy the offer is still up


mk fine but take back the thing about morgana


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> mk fine but take back the thing about morgana


yeah I take it back
insult something I like though I wanna see what you do


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yeah I take it back
> insult something I like though I wanna see what you do


nah I'll spare you for now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> nah I'll spare you for now


I was really looking forward to it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I was really looking forward to it


that's your punishment, disappointment


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> that's your punishment, disappointment


I'll take it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

imagine this: you wake up on christmas morning, excited to have a fun day, and your tree starts doing this


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

@sheilaa do I need more people with guns


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick's back


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> @sheilaa do I need more people with guns


@sheilaa


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> @sheilaa


no go to sleep


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> no go to sleep


Its 3pm


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Its 3pm


too much edgy gbye


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 16, 2020)

im here when’s the fair


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> too much edgy gbye


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 303842


wow so much salt


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> im here when’s the fair


canceled


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> canceled


darn
well I’m gonna go watch psych bye


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> canceled


ya it was canceled


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> wow so much salt


I am saltyy


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

#thefairisoverparty


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> #thefairisoverparty


*sadness noises*


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *sadness noises*


*cries in crying*


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I am saltyy


id rather have salt than edgy peeps lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

if the fair was actually canceled I'll eat an egg whole


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> I can see why they abandoned you in a cursed forest now


I come back from entanglement to this. it has a ton of likes too. I’m sad but not surprised.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

I bet 100 dollars it'll start when I'm at the wedding


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

everybody gangsta till the halting problem


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I bet 100 dollars it'll start when I'm at the wedding


I'll take you up on that


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I bet 100 dollars it'll start when I'm at the wedding


adding 0.1 dollars to that don't judge my cheapness


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'll take you up on that


oh no but im broke


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> if the fair was actually canceled I'll eat an egg whole


kay pics pls


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> oh no but im broke


I'll give you one hundred in cash so you can give ME one hundred in cash

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



sheilaa said:


> kay pics pls


Idk how to prove that without showing my face


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'll give you one hundred in cash so you can give ME one hundred in cash


wowie


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'll give you one hundred in cash so you can give ME one hundred in cash
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> 
> ...


yay


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> imagine this: you wake up on christmas morning, excited to have a fun day, and your tree starts doing this


Bold of ya to think Evwirt’s trees don’t do this


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

M ew


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Bold of ya to think Evwirt’s trees don’t do this


the trees do be kinda radix least significant digit sorting tho


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

ok sheilaa we got more


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

I'll eat an egg whole even if the fair isn't canceled. But, if it's canceled, I can't chicken out.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ok sheilaa we got more
> View attachment 303843


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 16, 2020)

I'm currently listening to K.K. Slider covers of actual music. Anyone want to hear one?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'll eat an egg whole even if the fair isn't canceled. But, if it's canceled, I can't chicken out.


don't


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> I'm currently listening to K.K. Slider covers of actual music. Anyone want to hear one?


I love those


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 16, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> I'm currently listening to K.K. Slider covers of actual music. Anyone want to hear one?


I love the kk buttercup one


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

K.K. 7 rings and kill this love is where its at


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> don't


What if it's hard-boiled


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 16, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I love the kk buttercup one





Saltyy said:


> I love those


I'm listening to this one at the moment. It's from 2009, but still good regardless.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> I'm currently listening to K.K. Slider covers of actual music. Anyone want to hear one?


wdym, K.K. music is actual music and no I don't take criticism

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> What if it's hard-boiled


then sure


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> wdym, K.K. music is actual music and no I don't take criticism
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> 
> ...


true


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

the video is 40 minutes long because they had to show Bogo sort doing it’s thing


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> wdym, K.K. music is actual music and no I don't take criticism
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> 
> ...


I was given an okay from authority figure let's goooo


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> wdym, K.K. music is actual music and no I don't take criticism



Hmm, good point.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> the video is 40 minutes long because they had to show Bogo sort doing it’s thing


I have a life thanks

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I was given an okay from authority figure let's goooo


I exist


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ok sheilaa we got more
> View attachment 303843


such gun very bad not deep


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Hmm, good point.


i remember you saying this exact thing to the exact same comment
deja vu at its finest


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I was given an okay from authority figure let's goooo


I'm authority figure now?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> such gun very bad not deep


english please


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> english please


nein :c

also gnight plebs <3


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

tbt fair hurry plz


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

hi y'all

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



Milky star said:


> tbt fair hurry plz


omg ikr


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 16, 2020)

@Saltyy Ok but how did you actually get that pretty background?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> nein :c
> 
> also gnight plebs <3


Gnite


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm authority figure now?


idk you always tell me not to do things
albeit dumb things that no one should do but-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> @Saltyy Ok but how did you actually get that pretty background?


backdrops sold in shop, check the latest TBT direct


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> idk you always tell me not to do things
> albeit dumb things that no one should do but-


wowie
im an authority figure at 14-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> wowie
> im an authority figure at 14-


to someone only a year younger


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> to someone only a year younger


Perfectly balanced, as all things should be


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> hi y'all
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> 
> ...


So how was Kakagurui


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Yes


ohare01 said:


> Perfectly balanced, as all things should be


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Twizzlers: yea or nay


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Twizzlers: yea or nay


Nay


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Twizzlers: yea or nay


Yay


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Twizzlers: yea or nay


Theyre ok


----------



## toxapex (Aug 16, 2020)

Twizzlers good


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

no twizzlers


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Twizzlers: yea or nay


Literally eating one now


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> backdrops sold in shop, check the latest TBT direct


I checked and it looks pretty nice! A crying shame it only lasts for 30 days though, so I'll pass on it.


Your Local Wild Child said:


> Twizzlers: yea or nay


Nay. I don't understand how people like licorice candy.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

oh no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Black licorice is my favorite though


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no twizzlers


I got really long ones tho


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

I hate licorice


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

poopyheqd


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I hate licorice


We're the opposite ends of a dime


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> poopyheqd


I love how you think I'm watching these


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

I'm heads of course


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> We're the opposite ends of a dime


I'm worth more than a dime

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm heads of course


k


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I love how you think I'm watching these


^


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 16, 2020)

I'm thinking of drawing Agent S, Kevin, and Antonio as if they were in F1. Also my 25th post on this thread yay.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I'm worth more than a dime


hmmmmMMMMMM yeah k


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hmmmmMMMMMM yeah k


k


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I love how you think I'm watching these


heck you


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> heck you


Heck you too.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> heck you


I watch them Mr. Maximus


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I watch them Mr. Maximus


strange


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> strange


yes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yes


ok


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I watch them Mr. Maximus


how


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> how


I click on them


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

@FrogslimeOfficial I need your Tomodachi qr again cause I forgot to save


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

hm


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I can't remember a single time I've had to edit or remove your posts so, yes, you must be an angelic feral child! Wait, those two words don't go together...



The Wild Child Squad is actually the most innocent team in here. ^^



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Mick's back



Finally made it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I click on them


no the other part


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 16, 2020)

hai again


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> no the other part


How what


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> hai again



Thanks for the bell, I didn't think you'd actually notice


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> How what


how did you figure out it was maximus


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> Thanks for the bell, I didn't think you'd actually notice


haha I did XD

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



BlushingTokki77 said:


> haha I did XD


and np


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> how did you figure out it was maximus


Twitch


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Twitch


ok


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Twitch


y same


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> The Wild Child Squad is actually the most innocent team in here. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Finally made it


We’re feral in a controlled manner. I’m just sequestered to the forest and you’re in a space agency


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @FrogslimeOfficial I need your Tomodachi qr again cause I forgot to save


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

phrog


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> phrog


phat phrog


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

any phat phrog pics?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

my brain figuring out 1-1


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2020)

My quarter pounder with cheese still isn't here.


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> We’re feral in a controlled manner. I’m just sequestered to the forest and you’re in a space agency



Can't really cause trouble if there's nobody around, I suppose...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> My quarter pounder with cheese still isn't here.


We aren't sending it until you tell us the fair time


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> My quarter pounder with cheese still isn't here.



That was like 30 pages ago. You totally got scammed. :0


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

absolute units


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> heck you


lemon


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> We aren't sending it until you tell us the fair time


That's not how this works! No burger; no time! 


Mick said:


> That was like 30 pages ago. You totally got scammed. :0


I totally did.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> That was like 30 pages ago. You totally got scammed. :0


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Poor Kurb, doesn't he know citrus repels roaches?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> My quarter pounder with cheese still isn't here.


So isn't the fair


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> That's not how this works! No burger; no time!
> 
> I totally did.


We pay money for burger


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> That's not how this works! No burger; no time!
> 
> I totally did.


I’ll still send you pine cones if I can find out how to get them to you


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ll still send you pine cones if I can find out how to get them to you


no


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> So isn't the fair


we got em


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 303850


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> That's not how this works! No burger; no time!
> 
> I totally did.


you tell us time
we giv burgr


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> we got em


do we try the jikken wine yet?


----------



## toxapex (Aug 16, 2020)

Yall are eating a quarter -pound of CHEESE???
.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick said:


>


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no


It’s all I have to offer


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick said:


>


bold of you to challenge me


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> do we try the jikken wine yet?


-(^o^)_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> bold of you to challenge me
> View attachment 303853


Gottem


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

fair soon pls


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> -(^o^)_


 NO DONT JIKKEN IS BAD


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

fair fair fair is the fair even fair?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> NO DONT JIKKEN IS BAD


WHAT DID YOU SAY PINESOL KID


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

*Vris give up the fair *


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> fair fair fair is the fair even fair?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> 
> ...


probably not


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> fair fair fair is the fair even fair?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> 
> ...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> fair fair fair is the fair even fair?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> 
> ...


DESTROY PINESOL BOY


----------



## toxapex (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> fair fair fair is the fair even fair?



i think it will start fairly soon


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> fair fair fair is the fair even fair?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> 
> ...


JIKKEN BAD


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> DESTROY PINESOL BOY


PREPARE THE FRYERS


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 303852





Rosie977 said:


> bold of you to challenge me
> View attachment 303853



Well yes. But.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> fair soon pls


are you after the png images too


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> NO DONT JIKKEN IS BAD


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> Well yes. But.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> Well yes. But.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


>


You’re just proving your point


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 303855


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You’re just proving your point


Morgana will be at Evwirt with a gun, have fun


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick said:


>


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> are you after the png images too


what


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Fairrr


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Fair or riot


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> Fair or riot


all we need is morgana


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

> -


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 303857


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Fair or riot


I'm still on my way to the wedding and it STILL hasn't started
aaaaaaa I bet it will start when I'm gone


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick said:


>


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what


that's all collectibles are


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> that's all collectibles are


true


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm still on my way to the wedding and it STILL hasn't started
> aaaaaaa I bet it will start when I'm gone


bRuh


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Yup, I get to chill in a dark forest that’s going to close in on me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 303858


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> We pay money for burger


A quarter pounder with cheese is less than what someone on minimum wage earns in an hour. 

I don't even want to think of how many hours I've invested in the Fair in the past few weeks. 10hrs+ just today!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

When you wanna use your blue shell in your line but it doesn't work in your line up


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick said:


>





I will arson you


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick said:


>


Y’all’s gotta help me they wanna make jikken out of me so I have to stay in the darker parts of the woods


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick said:


>


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Is the fair here yet


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 303863
> I will arson you


kurb vibes


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> are you after the png images too


i n e e d i t


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 303863
> I will arson you


*accept


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 303863
> I will arson you


hey


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 303863
> I will arson you





Saltyy said:


>



Not if I get you first


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


>


Nice broken image


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


>


that's the collectible I want


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all’s gotta help me they wanna make jikken out of me so I have to stay in the darker parts of the woods



I'm doing my best but we seem to have an image war on our hands here


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> Not if I get you first


You have yee'd your last haw


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

.


Mick said:


> Not if I get you first


more krub vibes


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> that's the collectible I want


^


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 16, 2020)

aight which one of you did this


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

image war


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> .
> 
> more krub vibes
> View attachment 303865


yes


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 303866
> aight which one of you did this


did you make a YouTube video


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 303866
> aight which one of you did this


hmm
not me


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> yes


no


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> no


yes


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> You have yee'd your last haw



-illegal content-


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

CHARGE!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> that's the collectible I want


^


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> CAHRGE!
> View attachment 303868


no


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick said:


>


@Vris-


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick said:


>


How could you put an illegal word like that Mick


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> no


yes


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

waluigi on the ps3


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> How could you put an illegal word like that Mick



Oops. :0


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 16, 2020)

guys should i heart the comment or delete it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick said:


>


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> guys should i heart the comment or delete it


pin it


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> yes


cease immediately


ohare01 said:


> How could you put an illegal word like that Mick


so does my constant usage of illegal words add to my cursed quotient


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Times like these where Evwirt actually feels kinda nice in comparison


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> cease immediately
> 
> so does my constant usage of illegal words add to my cursed quotient


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


>



Consider it deleted. Now you're the one in the wrong. ;D


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> -illegal content-


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> cease immediately
> 
> so does my constant usage of illegal words add to my cursed quotient


no because they're censored


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Times like these where Evwirt actually feels kinda nice in comparison


can I go there


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

where is seastar
it is real radix least significant digit sort time and i want her to participate


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 16, 2020)

*FROG*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick isn't a innocent angel-


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> cease immediately
> 
> so does my constant usage of illegal words add to my cursed quotient


hmm sure but consider it only temporary


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> where is seastar
> it is real radix least significant digit sort time and i want her to participate


sleep


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 303870
> *FROG*


not me lol


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> sleep


It's 5 in the afternoon


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no because they're censored


**** eh, I really thought that would drag it up


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Mick isn't a innocent angel-



Wanna compare warnings c:


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Mick isn't a innocent angel-


he did a bad


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> Consider it deleted. Now you're the one in the wrong. ;D


Try me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> **** eh, I really thought that would drag it up


no i do the censored bad too


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> It's 5 in the afternoon


she stayed up till 6am and no it's 3pm


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no i do the censored bad too


y same


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Well what if I **************************?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> she stayed up till 6am and no it's 3pm


in my time zone she usually wakes up at around 2-3


----------



## toxapex (Aug 16, 2020)

Man ive gotta finish persona 5


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> y same


i don't even type them out I just type out the censor marks lmao

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> Well what if I **************************?


_what kind of bad word-_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Enxssi said:


>


oh no memories are flooding back


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

toxapex said:


> Man ive gotta finish persona 5


Do it

what are you on lmao


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

ay yo bioscanner check


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 303871
> ay yo bioscanner check


?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 303871
> ay yo bioscanner check


I have no idea what this means but epic meme


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 303871
> ay yo bioscanner check


kurbusmaximu
perfect


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I have no idea what this means but epic meme


y same


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 303871
> ay yo bioscanner check


Sorry my braincells couldn't brrrrr


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 303871
> ay yo bioscanner check


hi kurby


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Sorry my braincells couldn't brrrrr


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _what kind of bad word-_



A very long one, clearly ^^


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

help


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 303874
> help


Why


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> A very long one, clearly ^^


didn't know Rosie was a sailor


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> kurbusmaximu
> perfect


jametowne


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> didn't know Rosie was a sailor


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> didn't know Rosie was a sailor



She is _the _captain. How could you forget


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 303874
> help


no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> can I go there


You still don’t wanna


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> didn't know Rosie was a sailor


Oi what if I ************* am


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> She is _the _captain. How could you forget


that ship sunk


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You still don’t wanna


I wanna be a fully fledged frog


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> that ship sunk



Sounds like a good reason to get angry and talk in asterisks


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Oi what if I ************* am


well actually i am

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020

**********


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> that ship sunk






I miss that ship every day *************


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> Sounds like a good reason to get angry and talk in asterisks


*********************************** >:(


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 303878
> I miss that ship every day


okay **********************


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 303878
> I miss that ship every day


What if we recovered it and it sailed again?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> okay **********************


how dare ***********************

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> What if we recovered it and it sailed again?


************** yes


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> What if we recovered it and it sailed again?





I will be ready


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> how dare ***********************
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> 
> ...


*******


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *******


*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> how dare ***********************
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> 
> ...





let's go get it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> She is _the _captain. How could you forget


i am the cappytan


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i am the cappytan


k keep telling yourself that, Kurb.


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i am the cappytan



What, no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> k keep telling yourself that, Kurb.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

I'm crying now lmao


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> What, no


the bioscanner test i posted earlier disagrees


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

it's 4pm fair when


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Anyways idk what the plans for the ship are 
We gonna let it rot away or..?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> it's 4pm fair when


aka riot time


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> the bioscanner test i posted earlier disagrees



That's one post against several thousands for Captain Rosie


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'm crying now lmao


I'd laugh but I'm stuck in a car so no


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Why does my Tomodachi son look like a girl-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FAIRRRR


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'd laugh but I'm stuck in a car so no


rip. I'm hiding again.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

RRRAAHHH, I'm pissed dammit 

fair when the top thing is a persona quote from morgana


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

I love myself some null


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 303883
> I love myself some null


null


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 303883
> I love myself some null


null


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 303883
> I love myself some null


why did this almost make me laugh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

bye bye collectibles


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

READ TE NOFIT AT THE TOP OF THE WEBSITE


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i am the cappytan


you're the first one getting thrown overboard, right after I puncture your lungs with a pen


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I love myself some null



exceptional food tbh.

So what even happens when the fair starts?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> READ TE NOFIT AT THE TOP OF THE WEBSITE


what


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> READ TE NOFIT AT THE TOP OF THE WEBSITE


I don't see no notif


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I don't see no notif


The big blue one?


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

This thing, you don't see it?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

I see a tree.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> The big blue one?


I don't see it

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



Mick said:


> This thing, you don't see it?
> 
> View attachment 303884


Not on my screen


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I don't see it
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> 
> ...


I think you're banned from the fair


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I think you're banned from the fair


riot it is
peace was never an option


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I don't see it
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> 
> ...



That's odd. You must be disqualified from the fair already. Only explanation


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

I barely squeezed out of suspicion this test by saying i wasn't in high school.
They took the bait


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I think you're banned from the fair


your joking right

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020

There's no way..?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 303885
> I barely squeezed out of suspicion this test by saying i wasn't in high school.
> They took the bait


the room idk

what


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

now I'm scared


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> your joking right
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> 
> There's no way..?


yeah you're banned from it sorry


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

okay I'm being pranked


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

my uncle is jeremy tbt and he told me so


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

y y fakie


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

No way


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

rip Saltyy and whoever didn't see the notif
Maybe another year


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

thanks for pranking me


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> your joking right
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> 
> There's no way..?



Nah you're going to be fine.

Are you on a computer? Try shift + f5 together


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> Nah you're going to be fine.
> 
> Are you on a computer? Try shift + f5 together


not on one lmao


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> my uncle is jeremy tbt and he told me so


I'm talking to him right now. Should I ask him if you're related?


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> not on one lmao



That complicates things. You could try clearing the browser cache but it's honestly not worth it so nevermind I said that


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

*RIOT TIME  *


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *RIOT TIME  *


^


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm talking to him right now. Should I ask him if you're related?


yes definitely


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 16, 2020)

hi guys do you like my mincraft house


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *RIOT TIME  *


RIOT


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

i love patently atupid


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

to the mods:



If no fair


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

*VRIS WE'RE RIOTING*


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *VRIS WE'RE RIOTING*


Why?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FAIR NOW


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

_*DONT MAKE ME ********************_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Lothitine (Aug 16, 2020)

I’m going to
Build a bear now


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2020)

You know if you guys make a mess we will have to stop working on the Fair to clean up after you thus leading to delays.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

CONSIDER THIS A WARNING


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

ay im just here posting jackbox artifacts


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You know if you guys make a mess we will have to stop working on the Fair to clean up after you thus leading to delays.


:C


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 303887
> hi guys do you like my mincraft house


nice shaders


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You know if you guys make a mess we will have to stop working on the Fair to clean up after you thus leading to delays.


oh wait no


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/bmzPAl5

doned


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

peaceful protest?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 303890


^^^


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 16, 2020)

that's great that you guys want the fair but what about my house


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> peaceful protest?


_*No*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> _*No*_


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 303891


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

*CLEAN RIOT*


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 16, 2020)

*Panik*


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> that's great that you guys want the fair but what about my house



What's up with your house?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

PANIK


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 16, 2020)

thank you mick


----------



## toxapex (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Do it
> 
> what are you on lmao



if u are asking how far I am, I think I left off just before madarame's palace (i kinda burned out after playing thru all of persona 3 and immediately starting 5 since i'm not used to long RPGs)

if u are asking how i could have not finished it yet, i kinda burned out after playing thru all of persona 3 and immediately starting 5 sinc


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

PANKAIK


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

I did a thing


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

okay but the jackbox artifacts


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> What's up with your house?





Enxssi said:


> View attachment 303887
> hi guys do you like my mincraft house


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

toxapex said:


> if u are asking how far I am, I think I left off just before madarame's palace (i kinda burned out after playing thru all of persona 3 and immediately starting 5 since i'm not used to long RPGs)
> 
> if u are asking how i could have not finished it yet, i kinda burned out after playing thru all of persona 3 and immediately starting 5 sinc


Oh wow, I'm on madarame's palace


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> -house-



It needs a door to be honest. If you use pistons the door can be dirt too


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 16, 2020)

*PANIK*


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

rEvOlT
F A I R


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *PANIK*


much panik


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> rEvOlT
> F A I R


_*PANIK*_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

john


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2020)

Protesting won't make it happen any faster. You have no idea how much time has gone into prepping what is shaping up to be the biggest event in TBT history.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> rEvOlT
> F A I R


I don't speak enchantment table


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 303895
> john


why isn't john paniking


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Protesting won't make it happen any faster. You have no idea how much time has gone into prepping what is shaping up to be the biggest event in TBT history.


unprotest


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Protesting won't make it happen any faster. You have no idea how much time has gone into prepping what is shaping up to be the biggest event in TBT history.


wow
i be lucky
i joined a week before it


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Protesting won't make it happen any faster. You have no idea how much time has gone into prepping what is shaping up to be the biggest event in TBT history.



You staff people keep hyping it up, so my expectations are through the roof right now o:


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> unprotest


that won't stop us
still panik


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> that won't stop us
> still panik


unprotest panik


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

unprotest


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Protesting won't make it happen any faster. You have no idea how much time has gone into prepping what is shaping up to be the biggest event in TBT history.


 peaceful protesst


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

I just realized :0
6000


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 303896


d a n c i n '


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I wanna be a fully fledged frog


You really don’t


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

I have more


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 303895
> john


John


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 303897
> I have more


wanna play quiplash?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 303897
> I have more


1.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> wanna play quiplash?


soon mayb


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

*BRING ON THE PNG IMAGES*


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 303897
> I have more


definitely the mcgriddle


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> definitely the mcgriddle


really?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> definitely the mcgriddle


well
vris about to kill you seems more deadly
even more when he drunk wine


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> definitely the mcgriddle


^^^^


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> well
> vris about to kill you seems more deadly
> even more when he drunk wine


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

please join our quiplash games virnsme


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Death by Vris plz


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


>


thank you for agreeing


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 303900
> please join our quiplash games virnsme


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/yOLMuAI

get it because vrisnem is a good mod


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 303900
> please join our quiplash games virnsme


But then the fair might be delayed


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

would you rather
death by vris or death by shark


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> would you rather
> death by vris or death by shark


shark


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> shark


yup


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> would you rather
> death by vris or death by shark


Death by Vris


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Death by Vris


cool
;3


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

imagine vrisnem comes back to this


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You really don’t


but I do


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> imagine vrisnem comes back to this


we'd all get warned


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

:v


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 16, 2020)

Note to self: Do not become a moderator on this forum.


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> would you rather
> death by vris or death by shark



Having been near sharks I can confidently say death by Vris. Sharks are dumb and messy.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Note to self: Do not become a moderator on this forum.


you'll get quiplash'd to death


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> but I do


Plus with Evwirt you’ll be guaranteed NOT to become a frog


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Note to self: Do not become a moderator on this forum.


well yeah


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> Having been near sharks I can confidently say death by Vris. Sharks are dumb and messy.


Are you implying Vris is a good killer

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Plus with Evwirt you’ll be guaranteed NOT to become a frog


Okay what if I _pretend _I really don't like frogs?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

henlo miss witch pls mak a Morgana 4 me


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Note to self: Do not become a moderator on this forum.


Note to self: _Do _become a moderator on this forum.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Are you implying Vris is a good killer


          he'd be the least suspicious out of all od us


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Are you implying Vris is a good killer
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> 
> ...


It’ll know


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’ll know


what if I train my brain to hate frogs


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’ll know


so you become deer
because you hate deer


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what if I train my brain to hate frogs


Then when it does happen you’ll hate the change


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

al the mods are on on the tbt disc
"those ******* are up to something"


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Then when it does happen you’ll hate the change


sounds like a win to me


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Are you implying Vris is a good killer



Probably better than a shark, yes. A shark will just kinda bite at you randomly, decide you're too much bone, then leave you to bleed out or drown.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> so you become deer
> because you hate deer


I hated having to setup camp so the murder deer wouldn’t come and kill me in the night


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> al the mods are on on the tbt disc
> "those ******* are up to something"


.0.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I hated having to setup camp so the murder deer wouldn’t come and kill me in the night


oh
WAIT WHAT MURDER DEER


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> sounds like a win to me


It won’t be by the time you get cursed


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> al the mods are on on the tbt disc
> "those ******* are up to something"



hello mods just tell us your secrets


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> al the mods are on on the tbt disc
> "those ******* are up to something"



Do y'all reckon we have our own moderator discussion channel on that discord yet


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Tickets?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> henlo miss witch pls mak a Morgana 4 me


SDJHHDHGJJ ADORABLE


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> SDJHHDHGJJ ADORABLE


he eatt


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Tickets?


IT'S HAPPENING SOON


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Like, you’d have to really dislike the species in your heart of hearts to be transformed into it. Murder deer made me fear for my life


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> he eatt


?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> he eatt


*I want to feed *


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

OMG
TICKET TIIIIIIIIIME


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

*Tickets?*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> ?


Lord morgana eats


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

bro yesss


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

HAND EM OVER


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Ticket time?????


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

TICKETS!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

tIKKET


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

wait how do i get tickets


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> TICKETS!


:0000

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



OtakuTrash said:


> wait how do i get tickets


Fair stuff


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

yeahhh let's gooo let's get those little trinkets that won't effect me at all in the real world


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> :0000
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> 
> ...


ok


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Like, you’d have to really dislike the species in your heart of hearts to be transformed into it. Murder deer made me fear for my life


I'd probably end up as a fruit fly then, because they're constantly devising new ways to be annoying to me. Remind me never to travel back to Evwirt.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Mods can I hab some tikkets?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> wait how do i get tickets


Fair stuff


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

ticcet


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> wait how do i get tickets


Fair stuff


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

gib me ticcets


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

just got a network change error
WHAT ARE YOU COOKING?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I'd probably end up as a fruit fly then, because they're constantly devising new ways to be annoying to me. Remind me never to travel back to Evwirt.


You’d be changed into an Evwirtian critter: thankfully fruit flies aren’t here. Still is a good idea not to go tho


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

riot for tickets


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You’d be changed into an Evwirtian critter: thankfully fruit flies aren’t here. Still is a good idea not to go tho


hmm wonder what _I'd _turn into if I went there


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

I gtg to the pool and the fair is coming soon ;-;


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> riot for tickets



Have we tried asking nicely yet?


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> You staff people keep hyping it up, so my expectations are through the roof right now o:


What can I say? We're pretty psyched to share it with you all!



Kurb said:


> View attachment 303897
> I have more


Do you guys remember when I cut a chunk of metal out of my own chest a week or so go instead of going to the hospital at 1am? That's far worse than either option! 



Kurb said:


> al the mods are on on the tbt disc
> "those ******* are up to something"


Everyone is far too busy to keep up with these things! 



Mick said:


> Do y'all reckon we have our own moderator discussion channel on that discord yet


I can confirm you do not!


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

@Vrisnem 
we all need tickets
pls give tickets


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Protect morgana while I'm gone


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hmm wonder what _I'd _turn into if I went there


Yea you don’t wanna know


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> Have we tried asking nicely yet?


yeah but no luck 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



Saltyy said:


> Protect morgana while I'm gone


I will protecc


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I can confirm you do not!



One day!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

bye y'all


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

is de event on discord


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2020)

You cannot earn tickets yet. We just needed to add them to progress with Fair development. If not obvious: yes, this is the currency we are using for the TBT Fair 2020.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> bye y'all


aw rip
adios


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

tIcCeTs


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> bye y'all



This thing will be here for four weeks, you'll be fine! Laters <3


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> This thing will be here for four weeks, you'll be fine! Laters <3


ok
when does dis thing start


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I gtg to the pool and the fair is coming soon ;-;


At least you get to swim.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Anyways with y’all’s attitudes Evwirt would probably curse y’all with something else like BO out of spite


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Anyways with y’all’s attitudes Evwirt would probably curse y’all with something else like BO out of spite


uh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> uh


They’re talking about wanting to see what critter Evwirt turns them into


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> They’re talking about wanting to see what critter Evwirt turns them into


Do you think the frog king will turn me into a frog for a fair price


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> ok
> when does dis thing start


When it's ready. 

That's not even me trying to be vague. It won't be ready until it's ready, quite simply!


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> They’re talking about wanting to see what critter Evwirt turns them into


i am not going to ervwit 
except for frozen stuff to use


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

tickets? is this roblox now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Do you think the frog king will turn me into a frog for a fair price


He has no such powers


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> tickets? is this roblox now


*TBT FAIR 2020*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> tickets? is this roblox now


Four years too late


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> i am not going to ervwit
> except for frozen stuff to use


I’d suggest not licking the treat sets


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

FAIR TIME

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’d suggest not licking the treat sets


i didnt
mick however


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Four years too late


did they get rid of tickets?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’d suggest not licking the treat sets


Oh those? They were nice and cronchy


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Oh those? They were nice and cronchy


oh g o d


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> did they get rid of tickets?


Yep


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

riaf fair


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yep


no
i still see


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> no
> i still see


No no, on Roblox. Tix are dead.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> No no, on Roblox. Tix are dead.


oh
i dont use roblox lol


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> They’re talking about wanting to see what critter Evwirt turns them into



I think I already know this. It was a bear, right. 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



OtakuTrash said:


> i didnt
> mick however



Worth it!


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yep


10 year old me is crying


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> I think I already know this. It was a bear, right.


Yea but yours was temporary cuz it was a lick and not backed up by a witch


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

GUYS CELESTE NPC


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

fairrr,,


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> GUYS CELESTE NPC


AH YES


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Oh those? They were nice and cronchy


I don’t think you got one IIRC


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> GUYS CELESTE NPC


HUH WHEREE


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

f a i r


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 16, 2020)

hi frenz


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

CELESTE NPC OHHHHH GOOOOOOOD


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> GUYS CELESTE NPC


whattt :00


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> CELESTE NPC OHHHHH GOOOOOOOD


WHEREE


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> WHEREE


On Newest Members


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> WHEREE



Here


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

I donated to Celeste


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> Here
> 
> View attachment 303906


OHHHHHH
YEEEEEEEEEES


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Of course when the fair starts I start feeling sick  perfect timing


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

donated to celeste


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Of course when the fair starts I start feeling sick  perfect timing



Must be the excitement!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Of course when the fair starts I start feeling sick  perfect timing


:0 nooooo
wait when does the fair start? it's almost 6 PM here :/


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> :0 nooooo
> wait when does the fair start? it's almost 6 PM here :/



As soon as they're ready


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> :0 nooooo
> wait when does the fair start? it's almost 6 PM here :/


Vris said whenever they're ready
There's no time set in stone yet


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> As soon as they're ready


*whiny 5 year old voice* bUt wHeN iS tHaT


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

what do you people think im up to when im not on the forum


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

ah I'm scared


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> As soon as they're ready


staff do be kinda slow
BUT A NEW PRECIOUS NPC DESERVES LOVE AND PROTECTION


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea but yours was temporary cuz it was a lick and not backed up by a witch



Yeah, wasn't that bad. Would do it again honestly


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

SOON


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> what do you people think im up to when im not on the forum


Probably whispering in krubs ear


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> what do you people think im up to when im not on the forum


showering in your sleep apparently


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> *whiny 5 year old voice* bUt wHeN iS tHaT



Next week


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

GUYS
GIVE CELESTE AS MUCH LOVE AS POSSIBE


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> staff do be kinda slow
> BUT A NEW PRECIOUS NPC DESERVES LOVE AND PROTECTION


You say slow. 
I say I've been at this for 14.5hrs *today alone*.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

tsk tsk OtakuTrash


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> Next week


*still whiny 5 year old voice* nOoOoO iLl bE a gRaNdMa bY tHeN


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You say slow.
> I say I've been at this for 14.5hrs *today alone*.


UH
i take back the first part


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Probably whispering in krubs ear


kurb is so scared to check anything i post on discord now lol


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> tsk tsk OtakuTrash


what


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

My internet is being crap sorry i disappeared


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> what


Undermining the staff's efforts


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> My internet is being crap sorry i disappeared


kay

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Undermining the staff's efforts


sorry


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Tch Otaku-


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

i just dm him "kurby" and he goes into shock


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> kay
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> 
> ...


it's cool I was just poking fun at ya


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> it's cool I was just poking fun at ya


 i know


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Bruh I'm tired.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Bruh I'm tired.


mee too


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> Yeah, wasn't that bad. Would do it again honestly


Yea maybe don’t


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

what did i miss


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

nya nya nya nya nya nya nya nya nya


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what did i miss


hello kurby


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what did i miss


hi kurby


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what did i miss


nothing


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea maybe don’t



But why not? Evidence has shown it to be temporary


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> i just dm him "kurby" and he goes into shock





Origami said:


> kurb is so scared to check anything i post on discord now lol






Kurb said:


> what did i miss


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

zaazzaaa


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

What's the better nickname, krub or kurby


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurby


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What's the better nickname, krub or kurby


kruby


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> But why not? Evidence has shown it to be temporary


In certain circumstances. Plus something worse might happen especially if you fiddle around with it


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

kurby


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What's the better nickname, krub or kurby


def kurby


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

oh where did you go, kurbilus wurbilus?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

kurby


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

kurby wurby uwu
Man fair hype amirite


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


>


facing your demons i see


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

im going _ iNsAnE _


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

fair hype fair hype


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What's the better nickname, krub or kurby


krub


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Collectible hypee


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> In certain circumstances. Plus something worse might happen especially if you fiddle around with it



Do I hear a "further research required"?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

"fair hype"


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> Do I hear a "further research required"?


NO YOU DON’T


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


>


otaku why


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> "fair hype"
> View attachment 303913


:<


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> otaku why


cuz


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Faiirr


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

4we5srdtfuyghkjlnm;

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020

cronchy roll


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

ajzjaj


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Wedding is about to start it starts at 5

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020

Wedding is about to start it starts at 5


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> NO YOU DON’T



But then how will science ever progress?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> But then how will science ever progress?


This isn’t something y’all’s wanna mess with


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> This isn’t something y’all’s wanna mess with



Pretty sure it'd be fine but okay


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

I returned


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I returned



Welcome back! The site has tickets now. And Celeste. But the fair has not begun yet


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> Pretty sure it'd be fine but okay


I’m pretty sure it wouldn’t


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Fair gang gang


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m pretty sure it wouldn’t



What if we sacrifice someone else in here to test it


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Can't wait for the fair


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> What if we sacrifice someone else in here to test it


Let’s not please I want to stay an angelic feral child


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Let’s not please I want to stay an angelic feral child



Fair enough. I don't think I could do it either


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

yayayaya


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

I just hope some items don't sell out too fast though since I always go on and off here


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I just hope some items don't sell out too fast though since I always go on and off here


They shouldn't since we gotta earn tickets.


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Can't wait for events...


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

We have to earn tickets for them, and the event is four weeks long so I doubt it'll be possible for any of them to run out too quickly. But who knows?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

faiiirr


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Yay fair


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> We have to earn tickets for them, and the event is four weeks long so I doubt it'll be possible for any of them to run out too quickly. But who knows?


Plus they'll likely make stalk unlimited so it'll be fair for everyone.


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Plus they'll likely make stalk unlimited so it'll be fair for everyone.



I hope so!


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

I wonder if they will restock wands
I will try to get all if possible


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

I don’t even know if there’s going to be anything that I’ll want from the fair TBH it doesn’t look like it’s going to have anything foresty


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Fair~
Ahhh c'mon


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I wonder if they will restock wands
> I will try to get all if possible


Plz don't give me hope in case they don't


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

I wonder if I should change my aesthetic for the fair....
I'll just leave it like this though maybe...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t even know if there’s going to be anything that I’ll want from the fair TBH it doesn’t look like it’s going to have anything foresty


;;

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020

Ohh should  I change my aesthetic for the fair?


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

I can't wait for collectibles


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

does anyone have advice for not killing plants


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t even know if there’s going to be anything that I’ll want from the fair TBH it doesn’t look like it’s going to have anything foresty



You could still hoard them and sell them in the future, so that you can have bells for other collectibles 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> does anyone have advice for not killing plants



Water & sunlight


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

anything new?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> does anyone have advice for not killing plants


IDK most of my plant-based advice involves killing them


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

ooo


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> IDK most of my plant-based advice involves killing them


that counters my goal but I'd love to hear it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Bruh I miss Saltyy and Abri


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Bruh I miss Saltyy and Abri


where dey go


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> that counters my goal but I'd love to hear it


It involves fire and salt


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It involves fire and salt


two things I really like


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

where's seastar
oh no


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> where's seastar
> oh no


hello kurby


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> where dey go


Saltyy at the pool Abri at stinky wedding


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar's up


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Saltyy at the pool Abri at stinky wedding


"Stinky" excuse you it was beautiful
And I'm back
And fair didnt start


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Alright the cool kid's back let's get this show on the road


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Alright the cool kid's back let's get this show on the road


That is if my data can keep up
My internet sucks out here lol
and am I really the cool kid-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> That is if my data can keep up
> My internet sucks out here lol
> and am I really the cool kid-


Yeah the coolest kid


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Seastar's up


great


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> great


oh funkytown kurby caught wind of the news


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yeah the coolest kid


nahhh im not that cool


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yeah the coolest kid


don't deny it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> don't deny it


I'm noT


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> nahhh im not that cool


You are very cool
As cool as that one table at a restaurant under the vent


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

haven't gotten impostor yet


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> You are very cool
> As cool as that one table at a restaurant under the vent


aaaaaaaa idk how to take compliments


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> aaaaaaaa idk how to take compliments


neither do I 
I can only dish 'em out


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> neither do I
> I can only dish 'em out


same wkwbwgwiw
if anyone's cool its you-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> same wkwbwgwiw
> if anyone's cool its you-


that'd be correct as the air conditioning is on blast
otherwise I'm not that cool


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> that'd be correct as the air conditioning is on blast
> otherwise I'm not that cool


we're both so cool we killed the thread


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

I’m still here I’m just prepping my fish


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> we're both so cool we killed the thread


we're so powerful wow


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

look at all the tiny text


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

this is normal for me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> look at all the tiny text


shhhh the children are sleeping


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> we're so powerful wow


as soon as I said that it revived


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

getting kinda sleepy over here, might have to miss out on the start of the fair


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> as soon as I said that it revived


I kill threads while you revive them 
A very balanced system


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> shhhh the children are sleeping



let me tell you it's really really close right now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

I’m wide awake! And hungry...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

I want to sleep but I'm waiting for _food_
and I'm not even home


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

The children have awoken


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

CHILDREN
IT IS FEST TIME


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

There's so many people online it's scaring me


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> The children have awoken



Well yeah, Kurb is being loud


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> "Stinky" excuse you it was beautiful
> And I'm back
> And fair didnt start


Any wedding is stinky unless it's mine and Seàn's and yours and Jooosuke :3


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> Well yeah, Kurb is being loud


dang it lemon boy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> CHILDREN
> IT IS FEST TIME


But I’m in the deep woods


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Any wedding is stinky unless it's mine and Seàn's and yours and Josuke


EDIT THAT NOW


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Any wedding is stinky unless it's mine and Seàn's and yours and Peytonn


 are you talking about that one sheep


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> are you talking about that one sheep
> View attachment 303935


yes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

WHY THE **** MILKY


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> yes


Aight I wish you two the best of luck


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

HABIT IT WAS SET IN MY KEYBOARD


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> HABIT IT WAS SET IN MY KEYBOARD


don't you ever ****ing do that again


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

qwq


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

I’m feeling like a nice forest stew...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

QwQ


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Has fair started?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Has fair started?


no
it's safe to say there's an egg in my future


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

qwq


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Has fair started?


You're back!
No


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> qwq


pretty avi


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Has fair started?


No but i'm 100% sure Abri is gonna beat me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> You're back!
> No


I'm back yes!

I love morgana   

I need a plushie asap


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> pretty avi


thx I'm changing my aesthetic for the fair-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

I’m woodsy 24/7/365


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

I am not taking morgana out of my team ever


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> no
> it's safe to say there's an egg in my future


theres an egg in your present now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

egg


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> theres an egg in your present now


how'd you know


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> how'd you know


check discord


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

eggu are yum


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> check discord


oh no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

all hail cat


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

brb hacking in my very own Morgana


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 303938
> brb hacking in my very own Morgana


I WANT


----------



## toxapex (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 303938
> brb hacking in my very own Morgana



Oh hey, I’m literally watching a vid series right now wherein somebody hacked a morgana villager into the original AC lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 303938
> brb hacking in my very own Morgana


Looks creepy ngl


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

toxapex said:


> Oh hey, I’m literally watching a vid series right now wherein somebody hacked a morgana villager into the original AC lol


s e n d l i n k

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



Milky star said:


> Looks creepy ngl


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> s e n d l i n k
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> 
> ...


Yes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yes


Morgana is the best thing ever and no I don't accept criticism


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

fair pls


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Morgana is the best thing ever and no I don't accept criticism
> View attachment 303942


:V

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



Kurb said:


> fair pls


Ikr


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> fair pls


God yes please


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Fair or Morgana will permanently sleep people


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Fair or Morgana will permanently sleep people


Plz I need sleep


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Fair or Morgana will permanently sleep people





Milky star said:


> Plz I need sleep


No worse, you won't be able to do more than two things a day and morgana will tell you when to sleep


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> No worse, you won't be able to do more than two things a day and morgana will tell you when to sleep
> View attachment 303944


As long as I get sleep.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> As long as I get sleep.


liking a post counts as doing one thing out of the two


----------



## toxapex (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> s e n d l i n k



I forget how to timestamp links but they visit morgana's house at 18:23


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> No worse, you won't be able to do more than two things a day and morgana will tell you when to sleep
> View attachment 303944


_shivers
_
Spare me Lord sleepytime you're supposed to be with us


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

I wonder how to hack my NL town villagers...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> _shivers_
> 
> Spare me Lord sleepytime you're supposed to be with us


you get to do a very exclusive infinite things for liking morgana


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> liking a post counts as doing one thing out of the two


I just want sleep.


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

I can only edit my town map....
Maybe I might try editing textures, but I don’t play NL that much


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I just want sleep.


Going to work counts as one

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Going to work counts as one
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> 
> View attachment 303947


oh no panik™


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Going to work counts as one
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> 
> View attachment 303947


Anything for sleep


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Hype for the fair


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> oh no™


very descriptive ™


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

I really can’t wait....


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> very descriptive ™


I can't believe how helpful that was I am moved by that meaningfulness oh wow bravo give them an award already ™


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

I can’t wait..............


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

hype hype hype and panik


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Panic for the fair
Anyone doing art contest here?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

aaaa


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

aaaaa


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Aug 16, 2020)

hi guyes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 303951


surprised pikachu is actually the great value version of this


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Cool


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Cool


Yes


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Faair


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

START REFRESHING GUYS

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020

AHHHHHH


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> START REFRESHING GUYS
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> 
> AHHHHHH


why?


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Starting soon?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> why?


SOON


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Panik


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

OMG YES

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020

WHERE AM I SUPPOSED TO REFRESH


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Aaaaaaa


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

discord


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

Whoa it's all pretty!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020

GUYS


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

My aesthetic matches the fair omll


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

I WANT CELESTE


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 303958
> discord


I can't be the only one who thinks that


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Hype


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 16, 2020)

AH


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> Whoa it's all pretty!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> 
> ...


GIB STAR FRAGS


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Who wants to work on the magazine with me?
I think I need 2 members....
I want to participate on all...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

WHA IS HAPPENING


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

rip Rosie is dead


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

I WANT CELESTEEE


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

I'M BUYING ALL THE STAR FRAGS GIMMIE ENTIRE STONK


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Aaaa
so much


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

I'll have no use for the collectibles but I want them anyways


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

how do I participate in anything lmao


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

So much aaaaaaaaa
I think some contests might help me improve my art more though...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

I don't "art" tho


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

GIVE ME SHOOTING STAR COLLECTIBLE


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

all those contests look too creative for my mush brain, so unless someone partners (carries) me to a win i think ill sit this one out


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Hmm
I need more ideas for the contest
Theres so many


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

maybe I'll invite a friend to the forum and have him help me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

:C


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

How do I earn tickkkeetss


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

I'm definitely not getting many tickets


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 16, 2020)

i need cool collectibles to be COOL


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

The stars might go with my semi-neon theme so maybe I'll aim for those


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

IT STARTED


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

I'm so doing the fireworks and sleep over contest! Space is my aesthetic finally a chance to win!!


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

THERES SO MUCH 
This is too stressful


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

I need to draw a new signature and avatar
Time to draw sheep maybe


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Eh nothing really screams out to me other than MAYBE that green shard...I might skip out


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

This is *my* aesthetic. Space is my favorite thing ever. Step aside children Space Godess Milky Star is taking over this space ship


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> This is *my* aesthetic. Space is my favorite thing ever. Step aside children Space Godess Milky Star is taking over this space ship


*I’m right here*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> This is *my* aesthetic. Space is my favorite thing ever. Step aside children Space Godess Milky Star is taking over this space ship


I’m probably staying rooted anyways. I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Man I got so hyped for the fair I almost gave myself brain damage


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

I was hoping house of mirrors would be open already


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

This is overwhelming
Time to open my game later
Then later I need to work on a new avi and sig if I have the time To @_@


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *I’m right here*


who are you again


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

I guess space can be loosely associated with sleepovers


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

dude dude dude there are STICKERS


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

:/

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020

irl prizes but idk I wouldn't feel comfortable giving out an address


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

I feel overwhelmed and distracted


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> :/
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> 
> irl prizes but idk I wouldn't feel comfortable giving out an address


ya i’m more for the digital stuff
Anyways
I like cryptography so Half Past Hoodwinked‘ll be my jam


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

house of mirrors looked stupid easy why did they say it was torture?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> house of mirrors looked stupid easy why did they say it was torture?


whats house of mirrors


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> This is *my* aesthetic. Space is my favorite thing ever. Step aside children Space Godess Milky Star is taking over this space ship



Haha. The hatch to my ship is staying closed, you're not getting in, let alone to take it over


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> whats house of mirrors


look at the house of torture section


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

I wonder what I should do on the magazine
I am distracted by the many contests


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

house of nightmares


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> Haha. The hatch to my ship is staying closed, you're not getting in, let alone to take it over


Dare challenge the space Godess?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> look at the house of torture section


i do bad at visual puzzles
anyways see y;all in the cryptography podium

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



Milky star said:


> Dare challenge the space Godess?


The space aesthetics are all clashing


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Dare challenge the space Godess?



Oh for sure. I know space like my backyard


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> Haha. The hatch to my ship is staying closed, you're not getting in, let alone to take it over


I’ll be wishing you luck from the woods! The roots of Evwirt hold me down to the earth...


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

For house of mirrors
I really need to study on Nintendo characters...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> For house of mirrors
> I really need to study on Nintendo characters...


Same


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> Oh for sure. I know space like my backyard


I know space like the back of  my foot


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> Oh for sure. I know space like my backyard


I thought space _was _your backyard


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

I know space as much as I know Evwirt


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

House of mirrors somewhat twisted my brain...
Time to research later


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I know space like the back of  my foot


1v1v1


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I thought space _was _your backyard



Pretty much is



Kurb said:


> 1v1v1



Didn't I absolutely kill it in our last 1v1? I remember something about a trip to the moon and back versus rockets that didn't reach orbit


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> Pretty much is
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't I absolutely kill it in our last 1v1? I remember something about a trip to the moon and back versus rockets that didn't reach orbit


super smash bros ultimate


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> super smash bros ultimate



Has nothing to do with space so I am less than interested right now


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

I wonder how I can play in the splatoon events in the fair...
If my internet is bad..


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

I’m totaly going up against mair


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

I only have one friend to recruit but they can't even play Animal Crossing so hm


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Oh yea the green shard is only 12 tickets. I’ll probably participate in a couple events for that but otherwise I’ll let y’all have fun with the event...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I only have one friend to recruit but they can't even play Animal Crossing so hm


Shhhh


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

I have no irl friends who play NH, only few cousins


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

theres animal crossing in game events? didnt know that

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I only have one friend to recruit but they can't even play Animal Crossing so hm


depending on how the event works i could be of service


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> theres animal crossing in game events? didnt know that
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> 
> ...


   neat


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

so there were finger gun emotes


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

G


Origami said:


> so there were finger gun emotes


GIB


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

yes


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> G
> 
> GIB


you want them pretty bad huh?


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2020)

I need a glass of wine and then a long nap.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

The panik is real folks


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> so there were finger gun emotes


not on discord so you got the special one


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I need a glass of wine and then a long nap.


...they didn’t send Evwirtian wine to ya, right?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I need a glass of wine and then a long nap.


you and the mods did a good job vris, take that nap


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> you want them pretty bad huh?


yea


Vrisnem said:


> I need a glass of wine and then a long nap.


Sheep

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020

i also need to make my avatar sleepover usable


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Panik is real
I need to work on an avi and sig, but idk what to add
Sheep maybe?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> not on discord so you got the special one






you still have much to learn


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Panik is real
> I need to work on an avi and sig, but idk what to add
> Sheep maybe?


Going for the spayse aesthetik


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> you and the mods did a good job vris, take that nap


Naps are the best.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> The panik is real folks


Yeah


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Naps are the best.


I hate naps because i always feel so weird afterwards


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Maybe a sleepover in clouds as a signature....
With some lights

Also sheep as an icon maybe


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I hate naps because i always feel so weird afterwards


should we tell him about regular sleeping


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> should we tell him about regular sleeping


man


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> man


I'm a girl tho


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

So much...


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I'm a girl tho


wo man


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I hate naps because i always feel so weird afterwards


I woke-up around 7:30am and started working on "finishing" the TBTF around 8am. It's now after 1am. I'm officially dead.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I woke-up around 7:30am and started working on "finishing" the TBTF around 8am. It's now after 1am. I'm officially dead.


alive mods are good mods


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

That’s a lot of work


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

punchy you rascal you can't light pavement on fire


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Oy I’m overwhelmed...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> That’s a lot of work


and no pay


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Why are most of the contest irl..


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 303969
> punchy you rascal you can't light pavement on fire


great value morgana


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Punchy always wants to play with fire


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 303968
> you still have much to learn


I'm not very competent


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Orville now is not the niconicotime to be talking


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Why are most of the contest irl..


Ikr


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Give Punchy a yellow scarf
I think that would suit him well


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> great value morgana


who came first


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Give Punchy a yellow scarf
> I think that would suit him well


even more great value morgana


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Time to reveal my ugly behind for 2d pixels


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> That’s a lot of work


That's just one day. We've been working on this for a _long_ time! Longer than the Fair will run.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Don't tell my mom but I spilled ice on my mattress


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Don't tell my mom but I spilled ice on my mattress


i guess thats one way to beat the heat


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> i guess thats one way to beat the heat


i wish it was actual ice but it was a colorful drink


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

So I just drafted on a signature....


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

I got an idea and I'm gonna share it with the world


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

I need to find an space gif for my sig


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I got an idea and I'm gonna share it with the world


K


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Uh oh
Someone just got their hands on adobe spark


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 303970View attachment 303971View attachment 303972


.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 303970View attachment 303971View attachment 303972


i had one of those recently
****tiest thing ive drank in a while


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 303970View attachment 303971View attachment 303972


Oh man I’ve seen that drink in my grocery store


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 303970View attachment 303971View attachment 303972


WHAT


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> i had one of those recently
> ****tiest thing ive drank in a while


yeah I have the mango and orange one and it tastes funky

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



Saltyy said:


> WHAT


don't you just love it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yeah I have the mango and orange one and it tastes funky
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> 
> ...


Idk what I'm looking at


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

I had it before and I liked it


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yeah I have the mango and orange one and it tastes funky
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> 
> ...


lemonade one is just pure sadness



also check out the sheer power in this photograph
you have a PHD, a gang boss, an influencer, a frat boy and a schoolgirl


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

That's beautiful


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

hmm


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Okaaaaay I'm here. Did that really take 2 hours?



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Judging by the posts, is this good?
> View attachment 303767


What about me?


Kurb said:


> where is seastar
> it is real radix least significant digit sort time and i want her to participate


_What does that mean?_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> lemonade one is just pure sadness
> View attachment 303973
> also check out the sheer power in this photograph
> you have a PHD, a gang boss, an influencer, a frat boy and a schoolgirl


how'd you get almond on your island

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



Seastar said:


> Okaaaaay I'm here. Did that really take 2 hours?
> 
> 
> What about me?
> ...


I'd say you're a 6? on the Cursed O' Meter


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

So I changed my pfp for one of the contest does it scream space and cute more than my last one?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> how'd you get almond on your island
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> 
> ...


?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> how'd you get almond on your island


whom


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/X5D32I6

Abobe spark at it's finest


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> whom


cat boy


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> So I changed my pfp for one of the contest does it scream space and cute more than my last one?


Yes, very much so.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> cat boy


ahhh

i abducted him from a mystery island
in fact lolly is the only one in that picture that isn't from a mystery island


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Give me things to make in abobe spark
am bored again


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Dancing on a table


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Give me things to make in abobe spark
> am bored again


eugene h krabs and sheldon j plankton


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

I was gonna do sailor moon but that felt too obvious


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Give me things to make in abobe spark
> am bored again


the gremlins from KSP and the bean dudes from Among Us at a rave


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> ahhh
> 
> i abducted him from a mystery island
> in fact lolly is the only one in that picture that isn't from a mystery island


Hehehe I abducted accountant cat to audit a malevolent forest myself


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Give me things to make in abobe spark
> am bored again


Use these. No reason...


Spoiler


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hehehe I abducted accountant cat to audit a malevolent forest myself


yeah yeah we know he's deer food.

he just funds a narcotics ring on my island


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> yeah yeah we know he's deer food.
> 
> he just funds a narcotics ring on my island


No he wears deer repellent. I know cuz I can’t stand staying within 5 feet of him


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> eugene h krabs and sheldon j plankton


here we go


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No he wears deer repellent. I know cuz I can’t stand staying within 5 feet of him


That's... a thing?


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

I wonder if animated signatures made will count for the contest


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> here we go


lets ****ing goooooo


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> That's... a thing?


Apparently. He always smells sickening when I walk near him and his house smell exactly the same. Maybe I shouldn’t have invited him but oh well


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/7YNwFiu

@Origami


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Amazing


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> https://imgur.com/a/7YNwFiu
> 
> @Origami


I can't comprehend this


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I can't comprehend this


MAn danc ing not table


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Millions of reasons to love graphic design


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> https://imgur.com/a/7YNwFiu
> 
> @Origami


what the **** am i looking at
also




silence, kurbmond


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> what the **** am i looking at
> also
> View attachment 303977
> silence, kurbmond


Graphic design at its finest


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> MAn danc ing not table


this doesn't help sir maximillion


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Apparently. He always smells sickening when I walk near him and his house smell exactly the same. Maybe I shouldn’t have invited him but oh well


I sure hope squid/octo repellent isn't a thing...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

CELESTE IS ON MY ISLAND


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> CELESTE IS ON MY ISLAND


she's gonna give you a bathtub


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Graphics design is my passion
*photoshops stock images and adds text*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I sure hope squid/octo repellent isn't a thing...


I don’t think he’d need to wear it as there aren’t murder squids in this neck of the woods


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> CELESTE IS ON MY ISLAND


stuff her so you can get the plush

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Graphics design is my passion
> *photoshops stock images and adds text*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t think he’d need to wear it as there aren’t murder squids in this neck of the woods


......Wait, are murder squids a thing?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Graphic design at its finest


silence, raymond


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ......Wait, are murder squids a thing?


Not in Evwirt


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

it's logo time


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ......Wait, are murder squids a thing?


humboldt squids have allegedly eaten people so possibly


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

What if Raymond was a graphics designer
Not an accountant?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 303980
> it's logo time


Alright
Everyone fill in these three blanks and I'll post your logo here


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

I'm gonna kidnap the frog behind my planter and put him in my fairy garden


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 303980
> it's logo time


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What if Raymond was a graphics designer
> Not an accountant?


Well then his name is a misnomer. He’s still not leaving until he audits Evwirt


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> humboldt squids have allegedly eaten people so possibly


......I wish I didn't learn this now.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Alright
> Everyone fill in these three blanks and I'll post your logo here


my meme business 
is called the hepatitis lounge
and my slogan is poggers


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

My business will be called Untitled


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> my meme business
> is called the hepatitis lounge
> and my slogan is poggers


change hepatitis and you're golden


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> change hepatitis and you're golden


what in your mind is better? scoliosis?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> what in your mind is better? scoliosis?


ya


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

origami is the local meme dealer


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ya


fine scoliosis lounge it is

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020





proof i am funny twothousandtwenty


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Alright
> Everyone fill in these three blanks and I'll post your logo here




My wild child business is called I’m Trapped and my slogan is help me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> fine scoliosis lounge it is
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> 
> ...


delete this


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

My slogan is
Idk what this is


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

first one of the night


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 303982
> first one of the night


is that mine?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Okay so...
_*S t a y *_
_*F r e s h*_


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Would make a good phone wallpaper for someone


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> delete this


what was the first thing that came into your mind that i'd do at a convention, you kept it a mystery and now i have the leverage


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay so...
> _*S t a y *_
> _*F r e s h*_


Fill in the three blanks


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

@Kurb does the like mean yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> what was the first thing that came into your mind that i'd do at a convention, you kept it a mystery and now i have the leverage


those are big words that I don't understand


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> @Kurb does the like mean yes


yses


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> those are big words that I don't understand


i  have something you want removed and you have something i want to know


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> i  have something you want removed and you have something i want to know


ya I know
I'll never tell though


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ya I know
> I'll never tell though


anime boy is at his boiling point


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Fill in the three blanks


music
Squid Sisters
Stay Fresh!

There you go.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> anime boy is at his boiling point


it's not even that cursed or interesting, anime boy


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

@Your Local Wild Child


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> @Your Local Wild Child View attachment 303984


That’s a mood that was locked deep inside of me


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> it's not even that cursed or interesting, anime boy


why are you so determined to keep it a secret then


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> why are you so determined to keep it a secret then
> View attachment 303985


Because it's dumb
And then someday I'll forget and no one will ever know


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

I’m reminded of phone wallpapers with those graphic designs


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

@Seastar


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Because it's dumb
> And then someday I'll forget and no one will ever know





THATS NOT A LEGITMATE REASON TO KEEP IT A SECRET


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 303988
> THATS NOT A LEGITMATE REASON TO KEEP IT A SECRET


I wanna keep it a secret just because


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I wanna keep it a secret just because


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 303991


are we sure this isn't mine


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Graphics design at its finest


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 303990


you're making me think of the guy that bugged me for four years to give him a golden toilet because he held the door for me
it has no relation to this but I must share as it was a bizarre four years


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

im gonna make a bell tree fair flyer now


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Screaming office worker would be a nice graphic design


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you're making me think of the guy that bugged me for four years to give him a golden toilet because he held the door for me
> it has no relation to this but I must share as it was a bizarre four years


like in animal crossing? just because he did a regular thing


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

wip


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> like in animal crossing? just because he did a regular thing


no no like in real life
he went away because I gave him some snack


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> no no like in real life
> he went away because I gave him some snack


sometimes i forgot 4 years ago you would've been 9


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> @Seastar
> View attachment 303987


Who's Seastar?
ahahahahaha oh no


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

I need a background for the flyer


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Are we having another sea star cult again


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Are we having another sea star cult again


W h a t
Why?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> sometimes i forgot 4 years ago you would've been 9


funnily enough, that's when I truly discovered the internet
so in conclusion everything went downhill when I was 9


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

We had a short-lived Vris needs wine cult


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Seriously, what is going on right now? I don't mean the fair.


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

I have no stars right now
If I finished my icon and sig
I will cave in for the star aesthetic


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/Pqg5KeC


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I have no stars right now
> If I finished my icon and sig
> I will cave in for the star aesthetic


I'm wearing a star.


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

I have none...
Hm...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

I can’t think of anything artistic that I can do for the fair...I’ll probably stick to AC stuff and the lineart coloring lol I’ve said it multiple times that Evwirt is keeping me rooted to the earth...


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

I’ll try to do all of the art stuff
At least I can improve on my art at the same time...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/ZxcQpkb

@Vrisnem thank me later


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Cool


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> funnily enough, that's when I truly discovered the internet
> so in conclusion everything went downhill when I was 9


i feel old


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Alright I think I finished the drafts...
Time to work on it when I have the time to...


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> https://imgur.com/a/ZxcQpkb
> 
> @Vrisnem thank me later


2017 was the last one doe


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> 2017 was the last one doe


_*Hhjhhhuijkhijhiujhiujhuyhjb*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> i feel old


because you are old


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> because you are old


No, I am.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> _*Hhjhhhuijkhijhiujhiujhuyhjb*_


ive done it
ive turned him into kpopper


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/sdM21ay

happy now?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> No, I am.


she's right you know


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Aaaah,,


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Kpopper?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Aaaah,,


are you scared of my jojo stand
MASTER GRAPHIC DESIGN


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> No, I am.


No, you're still young. He's old because I said so.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Kpopper?


they love their keyboard smashes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

old man anime boy


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> are you scared of my jojo stand
> MASTER GRAPHIC DESIGN


No not really.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

that video buton looks tempting


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> No, you're still young. He's old because I said so.


Nah, I'm only young mentally.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> old man anime boy


i will revoke your neon privileges and banish you to the shades void


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

I wonder what happens if I install the actual photoshop


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

So much to do for the fair but it is 3am


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> i will revoke your neon privileges and banish you to the shades void


who gave you the authority to revoke all my stuff, old man anime boy?


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I wonder what happens if I install the actual photoshop



You gain magical image editing powers!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Considering I took a class of digital art and multimedia in high school and further studying it in college along with marketing to become a marketing specialist no Kurb i'm not scared-


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> i will revoke your neon privileges and banish you to the shades void


Send him to the Underwhere with Jaydes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> So much to do for the fair but it is 3am


It’s too much for my poor forest mind


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Paint.net is my photoshop, but Photoshop is probably more magic


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Oh and i'm also certified to use Adobe photoshop and indesign on a professional level so


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Considering I took a class of digital art and multimedia in high school and further studying it in college along with marketing to become a marketing specialist no Kurb i'm not scared-



 yall smellin that cap


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Send him to the Underwhere with Jaydes


The Underwhere?


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s too much for my poor forest mind



I don't blame you, even the navigation equipment is failing me here


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Possibly going to work on sleepover entry....
Time to tt for meteor shower to bring fragments for crafting


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> The Underwhere?


Don't worry, I didn't make this up.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Paint.net is my photoshop, but Photoshop is probably more magic



Paint.NET is more than capable as an image editor. Photoshop does do more but not without hours of crying yourself through tutorials


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


>


Maybe you need sleep.


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Yeah
Its easier for me to use paint.net


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

my photoshop skills: transparency
i can make emotes thats it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


>


kurb you're becoming less of a human and more of an AI I swear


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Maybe you need sleep.


it's 9:30


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


>


Uh oh stinky vibes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it's 9:30


it's past your bedtime


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> who gave you the authority to revoke all my stuff, old man anime boy?


as long as you are under my tutelage i have this abilitiy

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



Kurb said:


> it's 9:30


go to sleep kurby before i come after you, and we both know how that'll end


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> as long as you are under my tutelage i have this abilitiy


revoke it I dare you


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

What is that video


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> revoke it I dare you


dont tempt me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> dont tempt me


I'll go emo


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

aaanhhhhcl


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Professional videos but with gibberish


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'll go emo


you weren't already? touche


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Remember that time I hit my cousin with a bug net?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> you weren't already? touche


ouch wow okay


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Never have I ever hit a human with a bug net irl


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Professional videos but with gibberish


you want more?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Remember that time I hit my cousin with a bug net?


People try to catch me with a bug net in order to tame me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Never have I ever hit a human with a bug net irl


*puts down finger*


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Do what you want


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ouch wow okay


owned!
rekt!
pwned!
z0mg epic win


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Much old Roblox phrases


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> owned!
> rekt!
> pwned!
> z0mg epic win


n


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> owned!
> rekt!
> pwned!
> z0mg epic win


I'm one of the most boring and casual people so idk how you got emo

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020

I'm a harem protagonist


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> owned!
> rekt!
> pwned!
> z0mg epic win


I will kick your bottle of water iver


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm one of the most boring and casual people so idk how you got emo


im conditioned to believe that in the generation after ours that they're so diluded by current popular music that emo will make a comeback


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Remember that time I hit my cousin with a bug net?


Well, I did.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

what's happen


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> im conditioned to believe that in the generation after ours that they're so diluded by current popular music that emo will make a comeback


no please have mercy
AAAAAAA


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Idk what happen


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> im conditioned to believe that in the generation after ours that they're so diluded by current popular music that emo will make a comeback


*deluded


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

what is happen


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Random is happen


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm a harem protagonist


*looks at the marriage thread*
are you sure about that?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what is happen


ori is an old man anime boy

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



Origami said:


> *looks at the marriage thread*
> are you sure about that?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what's happen





Saltyy said:


> what is happen


I hit my cousin Marie
with a bug net


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Ouch bug net


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

*tries really hard not to bash Orville's kneecaps*


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

All about the kneecaps


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what is happen












a tragedy in 3 acts


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Time to grind star fragments


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *tries really hard not to bash Orville's kneecaps*


he wont invent flight anymore


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

....I will pretend I didn't see that.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 304004
> View attachment 304005
> View attachment 304006
> a tragedy in 3 acts


I pray that God removes your hernia


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

I need to prepare my discord for trivia night


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I pray that God removes your hernia


then i can finally call those american lawyers and get money for botched herniated disc surgery
pogger


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

__





						New items
					





					www.belltreeforums.com
				




Wow, look at all of those... NOT virtual things.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> then i can finally call those american lawyers and get money for botched herniated disc surgery
> pogger


I pray that you lose the lawsuit and your wife and kids leave you


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Tbt magazine...
I would try to do everything there..
Hm...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 304004
> View attachment 304005
> View attachment 304006
> a tragedy in 3 acts


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Hey, at least the one thing I do want is 12 tickets and is unlimited


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


>


don't encourage him


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> don't encourage him


MORGANA USED ENCOURAGE


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> MORGANA USED ENCOURAGE


Morgana just lost hernia privileges


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

What is happening


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

What is even....

W o o m y


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Morgana just lost hernia privileges


I don't know what that is so


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I don't know what that is so
> View attachment 304008


would you like a picture from google


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> would you like a picture from google


I've never Googled this and I am scared


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I don't know what that is so
> View attachment 304008


Yea I don’t think y’all’s wanna do that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

I misunderstood what a hernia is holy crap


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I've never Googled this and I am scared


Don’t google it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea I don’t think y’all’s wanna do that


I don't wanna know


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I pray that you lose the lawsuit and your wife and kids leave you


ah yes.
nonexistent family


as long as i have my discord friends at my side nothing will stop me


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I've never Googled this and I am scared


dont


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

holy crap I'm an idiot


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I misunderstood what a hernia is holy crap


Yea y’all’s looked it up


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Hello I'm finally home
I'm vERY TIRED


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

What happened


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

I'm not looking it up


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I misunderstood what a hernia is holy crap


I am even more scared now.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Holy crap I can't get over the hernia thing


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 303988
> THATS NOT A LEGITMATE REASON TO KEEP IT A SECRET


ive never seen yuo typ In cap


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I misunderstood what a hernia is holy crap


yeah we were thinking of different things, funny lumps though


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Yikes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Holy crap I can't get over the hernia thing


What is it


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ive never seen yuo typ In cap


im gald yuo noticid


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

What's a hernia??


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What's a hernia??


Idk


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> yeah we were thinking of different things, funny lumps though


I don't like how there is now a description of it.


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Don’t ask


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Idk


funny intestine lump that goes brrrrrr


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

"A bulging of an organ or tissue through an abnormal opening."
"Typically, a hernia involves the stomach or intestine."


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What is it


Don’t look it up


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> "A bulging of an organ or tissue through an abnormal opening."
> "Typically, a hernia involves the stomach or intestine."


why


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't like how there is now a description of it.


_*I don't **like** how there is now an accurate description of it.*_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

oh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*I don't **like** how there is now an accurate description of it.*_


;;


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

I knew what a hernia is I just f o r g ot
Could I get any stupider, I wonder


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Aaaaaaa


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*I don't **like** how there is now an accurate description of it.*_


I am so sorry


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I knew what a hernia is I just f o r g ot
> Could I get any stupider, I wonder


just gotta keep the train on the tracks


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> just gotta keep the train on the tracks


my train got robbed


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

MAN, THE SKY SURE IS CLEAR OUT! IMMA MISS THIS VIEW ONCE THE CANOPY GROWS IN


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

ahhhh


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

aaaa


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Okaaaay new topic.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ahhhh


y same


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> my train got robbed






this is a great image btw


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 304009
> this is a great image btw


Uh


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Uh


oh wait... you guys don't know the hamburglar.. do you


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> oh wait... you guys don't know the hamburgalar.. do you


No


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Uh..


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> oh wait... you guys don't know the hamburgalar.. do you


Yo I know the hamburgalar, and I recognize most of Ronald’s crew!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 304009
> this is a great image btw


okay I'm gonna throw the whole train out


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

McDonalds?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Bad  Hamburglar


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> oh wait... you guys don't know the hamburglar.. do you


who doesn't know the hamburgalar


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> who doesn't know the hamburgalar


these people apparently and thats a problem


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> who doesn't know the hamburgalar





Origami said:


> these people apparently and thats a problem


Well, I do.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

uh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

I want


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

It's just a McDonald's character guys


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Classics


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> It's just a McDonald's character guys


Ok


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 304011
> I want


he'd look wrong without his cape


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> he'd look wrong without his cape


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

????


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

McDonald’s


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

My LEGO collection is incomplete without the hamburgalar


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

I don't think I actually saw this but here


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Interesting


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

I know the hamburgler lmao


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

what in tarnation


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

I just want a September and February birthstone.


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

McDonald’s pizza looks cool


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Oh dangit, squids aren't supposed to know McDonald's exists.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> McDonald’s pizza looks cool


I was 7 years too late


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Hm..


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

@Kurb look who i found


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Well, now I am craving pizza.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 304014
> @Kurb look who i found


who


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Petition to bring pizza back


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> who


look at the avatar


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> look at the avatar


oH NO


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Petition to bring pizza back


on it

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020

why do I faintly hear the office theme


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Let's get pizza when we reach 2000 pages.
Wait, I did it again...


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Perhaps another pizza party


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

night yall


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

wait how are we so close to 2k pages


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Let's get pizza when we reach 2000 pages.
> Wait, I did it again...


Yes


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

:cc


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> night yall


im gonna pluck your eyes outta your head
gn


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

It's only 9 PM here
And Kurb is going to bed.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

got any kneecaps


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Aaaa forum addiction is possibly main reason


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Sign the Petition
					

Bring McDonald's Pizza Back




					www.change.org
				



done


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Bash Tom Nooks kneecaps


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Sign the Petition
> 
> 
> Bring McDonald's Pizza Back
> ...


there hasnt been any in canada as long as i've been alive (so since the stone age)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Sign the Petition
> 
> 
> Bring McDonald's Pizza Back
> ...


what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> there hasnt been any in canada as long as i've been alive (so since the stone age)


maybe your memory isn't what it used to be


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

I
want
pizza
aaaaaa


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> maybe your memory isn't what it used to be


no... all we had was paper mario TTYD in the playplace


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

I crave for pizza


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> no... all we had was paper mario TTYD in the playplace


*you had paper mario in the playplace*


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

i also just fell out of my chair and went mouth first into my desk end
ouch

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *you had paper mario in the playplace*


yep


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Interesting...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

oh no are you 


Origami said:


> i also just fell out of my chair and went mouth first into my desk end
> ouch
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> ...


okay


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

I wonder what I should do first for the fair...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> no... all we had was paper mario TTYD in the playplace


_*Wait
That's my favorite Paper Mario*_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh no are you
> 
> okay






like these, but with paper mario and some Tak game, i think they had double dash too


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 304024
> like these, but with paper mario and some Tak game, i think they had double dash too


On one trip we went to a McDonald’s that had a GCN that played Double Dash...I’m 70% sure that McDonald’s was the in the college town I commute to...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 304024
> like these, but with paper mario and some Tak game, i think they had double dash too


yeah but is your face ok


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

This is fun.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yeah but is your face ok


the little text in the sig hasme giggling

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020

my face? my face


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> This is fun.


I'm stealing this gif for later as it has brought me many ideas

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



Origami said:


> the little text in the sig hasme giggling
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> 
> my face? my face


yes your face


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm stealing this gif for later as it has brought me many ideas
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> 
> ...


my face is fine theres a pool of blood though


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> my face is fine theres a pool of blood though


are you gonna need that blood


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> are you gonna need that blood


idk maybe why

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020

i cant stop giggling my stomachs hurting now


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Hm..


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Very friendly pool
10/10 vacation spot


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> idk maybe why
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> 
> i cant stop giggling my stomachs hurting now


you're just falling apart aren't you


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Hm...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

I am mentally falling apart.


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Me sometimes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I am mentally falling apart.


I'm worried for you and everyone on this thread


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I am mentally falling apart.


What it feels like to live in the forest


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Survival feels like that as well


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm worried for you and everyone on this thread


I'm probably fiiiiine.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

this comment is cursed


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

What


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

I am a squid.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 304033
> this comment is cursed


well are you?


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

I am a human


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

I-
I'm just Callie.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> well are you?


no lol



pink guy is a furry
green guy assumed the comment was on a furry video
orange guy does not understand jokes


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Hm..


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> no lol
> View attachment 304034
> pink guy is a furry
> green guy assumed the comment was on a furry video
> orange guy does not understand jokes


so in conclusion you're a furry


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> so in conclusion you're a furry


false


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

I wonder how long until I should stop grinding almost an hour...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Well, he's not a squid... or an octo.


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Well then


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm worried for you and everyone on this thread


but im  fine


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

i can show you my cursed reply though if you really want


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Hm...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> but im  fine


Wait-
_Not the cake again._


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wait-
> _Not the cake again._


wh
It's just my title lmao
and look at my collectables


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Aaaa


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> wh
> It's just my title lmao
> and look at my collectables


Hmmm
If you say so.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Aaaa


yes. 
Very Aaaa


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> false


My calculations are never off


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Panik
I’m overwhelmed by the events 
I know it lasts long but aaaaaa


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

I might just... Not be in the mood for these events.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

~Sigs are stressful~
~using these doesn't help~


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> My calculations are never off


how far will you push this narrative, fujo?


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Idk how long I‘ll be able to work on my aesthetic


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

also what radar are you using for this


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Hmmm...
Nice squid, though.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> how far will you push this narrative, fujo?


what did you just call me you overcooked Wienerschnitzel

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020

oh my god there's thunder
it's happening


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Also might get starry or crescent backdrop after my aesthetic is finished


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what did you just call me you overcooked Wienerschnitzel


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 304049


My eyes burn from this image and that's saying something


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Um hold on.
_*Why is Kracko in Celeste's window?*_


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Probably by later I might switch to several avatars to take advantage before I change my forum look for the fair


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

I'm gonna make Ori a fursona


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 304051
> Um hold on.
> _*Why is Kracko in Celeste's window?*_


he's coming for bird meat


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> he's coming for bird meat


_*Oh no.*_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm gonna make Ori a fursona


its touching how much creative effort you're putting into this
i will shed a single tear


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Poor Celeste


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Poor Celeste


yea


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

If it's Kracko, she's getting fried with lighting bolts.
A HHHHHHH


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> its touching how much creative effort you're putting into this
> i will shed a single tear


Idk if you can call what I'm doing "effort"


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

I’d change to multiple icons, but I have no computer access


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Idk if you can call what I'm doing "effort"


more effort than finding the finger guns emote on discord thats for sure


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Ah this is harder than expected
Anyone know how the recolor a gif?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

I heard the word "squidsona" once and I didn't like it.


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Hmmm
Idk how to work on gifs that much...


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> If it's Kracko, she's getting fried with lighting bolts.
> A HHHHHHH


mmm fried owl. probably not too different than fried chicken


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Microwaved owl is also bad...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> mmm fried owl. probably not too different than fried chicken





Clockwise said:


> Microwaved owl is also bad...


I didn't know humans eat owls


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I didn't know humans eat owls


i mean idk, but id say it'd taste similar to most birds


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Hmm
Is it gamey though


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Kurb infected this whole thread with the thunder and lightning thing


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

What


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Kurb infected this whole thread with the thunder and lightning thing


i had some nasty thunder too, but that was before we learned he was scared of it lol


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

I think it will thunder in my area as well
Since it did yesterday


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 16, 2020)

hi guy i changed my signature sorry if it badbut i need those ticket


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 16, 2020)

AYYYE IM BACK I couldn’t find my phone


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hi guy i changed my signature sorry if it badbut i need those ticket


Nice


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Kurb infected this whole thread with the thunder and lightning thing


im next


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> im next


he looks ready to commit a felony with that pillow


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Kurb infected this whole thread with the thunder and lightning thing


I'm 99% sure one of his thunderstorms actually came to me the next day


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Ori get your socks on because in about a minute they'll be knocked off

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020

what color are your eyes

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020

ah never mind


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ori get your socks on because in about a minute they'll be knocked off
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> 
> ...


socks equipped


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

W e l l


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Question mark


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

the finishing touches are almost done


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Crescent or stars?
I need to decide on a backdrop


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

I only had my laptop's mouse to work with but your fursona is finished


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I only had my laptop's mouse to work with but your fursona is finished
> View attachment 304061


i like the glowing red eyes


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 16, 2020)

i love the tbt staff members


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 304063
> i love the tbt staff members


link this

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I only had my laptop's mouse to work with but your fursona is finished
> View attachment 304061


it shall be saved forever in my bio


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> i like the glowing red eyes


you're a scalie now


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 304063
> i love the tbt staff members


_wha_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Okay.
I'm still a squid.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> link this







__





						Cosy Photo Challenge
					

Seven real-life photo challenges will be available throughout the Fair! Be sure to check in regularly to snap a photo according to the current prompt. Participation tickets are awarded every round. You could even nab a spot as staff favorite and earn the dazzling Shooting Star Collectible...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				



its the 11th post


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you're a scalie now


ok fujoshi, thank you


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Randomness


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

What's up with the backdrops?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> ok fujoshi, thank you


how am I all of a sudden a fojushi, old man anime boy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

kurb I need you to photoshop something for me


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

oh ok they're back nevermind


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

__





						Cosy Photo Challenge
					

Seven real-life photo challenges will be available throughout the Fair! Be sure to check in regularly to snap a photo according to the current prompt. Participation tickets are awarded every round. You could even nab a spot as staff favorite and earn the dazzling Shooting Star Collectible...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




This belongs in the cursed thread but I don't even know this user.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

is kurb awake


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Should I invest in starry?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> kurb I need you to photoshop something for me


Kurb went to bed early


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

:C

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



Seastar said:


> Kurb went to bed early


rip me


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> how am I all of a sudden a fujoshi, old man anime boy


it was decreed hours ago


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> is kurb awake


he stayed up past his bedtime and now he's grounded from space


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 16, 2020)

__





						Switch Stars
					

Welcome to Switch Stars!  Video games have long been a sleepover staple, and this slumber party is no different!  Join us in playing our favourite Nintendo Switch games with your fellow forum-goers and earn some tickets!   🎮 How to Participate   Add all of the hosts' friend codes below - this...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				



@Seastar earn ticket by playing sploon


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

welp to the internet


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> it was decreed hours ago


I decree you a spike simp


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Need to fix my internet to sploon


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I-
I can't-
Anxiety


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> welp to the internet


he went to sleep then i removed his eyes, no more seeing for him


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

I wish I had photoshoppp


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Paint.net is easier...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I wish I had photoshoppp


GIMP is free and is just about the same


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I decree you a spike simp


no he is a pimp the wiki says so


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> no he is a pimp the wiki says so
> View attachment 304071


this is true and honest


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> no he is a pimp the wiki says so
> View attachment 304071


wowie


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> he went to sleep then i removed his eyes, no more seeing for him


@Kurb is this true?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Y’all’s was busy while I changed my mind on doing an event lol


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

cool


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

How'd he get all the spouses not fair


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all’s was busy while I changed my mind on doing an event lol


I've just... been here doing nothing important.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> im gonna pluck your eyes outta your head
> gn


@Enxssi


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> How'd he get all the spouses not fair


via marriage thread


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Mwhahahah polish and sketch go brrrr


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> via marriage thread


everyone is too old for me dangit


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> everyone is too old for me dangit


same :'C


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

There's a reason I've never been in that thread.


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Yep...


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

_Hello yes I want to marry you it's toootallyy legal don't doubt me_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> How'd he get all the spouses not fair


i was very tactical in my pro gamer strategies


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> There's a reason I've never been in that thread.


My character is way too young to be in there anyways


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

sad


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> i was very tactically in my pro gamer strategies


maybe you should've spent that wedding money on grammar lessons


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> maybe you should've spent that wedding money on grammar lessons


grammar lessons cost more


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> maybe you should've spent that wedding money on grammar lessons


ok fujoshi


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ok fujoshi


no not you too
how am I a fujoshi noooo


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> maybe you should've spent that wedding money on grammar lessons


maybe you should stop grasping at straws to outdo me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

I'm gonna eat the rest of that soap

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



Origami said:


> maybe you should stop grasping at straws to outdo me


maybe you're right but I will continue to disagree


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 304075
> I'm gonna eat the rest of that soap
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> ...


that will make you more of a fujoshi


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> maybe you're right but I will continue to disagree


i am trying to teach you internet life skills


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> that will make you more of a fujoshi


how does eating soap make me a fujoshi


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 304075
> I'm gonna eat the rest of that soap
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> ...


I still need soap...


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> how does eating soap make me a fujoshi


clean girls clean themselves with soap


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 16, 2020)

Yum soap


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 16, 2020)

only rotten girls eat soap that stuff tastes gross


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> clean girls clean themselves with soap


I clean my stomach with soap that is basically the same thing

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



Enxssi said:


> only rotten girls eat soap that stuff tastes gross


I will send you my honey face soap it tastes good


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I clean my stomach with soap that is basically the same thing


your stomach is crying, and not a yaoi cry before you say anything


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I clean my stomach with soap that is basically the same thing
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> 
> ...


clean girls clean their stomach by going to the bathroom you have no excuse


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Petition to send any soap destined to be eaten to Evwirt for the feral child


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Petition to send any soap destined to be eaten to Evwirt for the feral child


silence, roleplayer


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> your stomach is crying, and not a yaoi cry before you say anything


I don't watch yaoiiiiiii

and you


Enxssi said:


> clean girls clean their stomach by going to the bathroom you have no excuse


don't ever say that sentence again


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> silence, roleplayer


Aww


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> silence, roleplayer


_*W o o m y*_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

i think its time for me to go to bed, ive done enough


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> i think its time for me to go to bed, ive done enough


Good night


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

I'm still questioning where fujoshi came from


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Mystery


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Uh, so... now what?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm still questioning where fujoshi came from


too lazy to go on tbt on my phone ill tell you in discord


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh, so... now what?


Imma go terraforming again


----------



## biibii (Aug 16, 2020)

how did u guys write 30 pages worth of content in a few hours 

impressive


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 16, 2020)

biibii said:


> how did u guys write 30 pages worth of content in a few hours
> 
> impressive


we are all powerful


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

We have no life


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Alright when I wake up tomorrow I'm redoing my entire aesthetic

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



biibii said:


> how did u guys write 30 pages worth of content in a few hours
> 
> impressive


Have you heard of fanfiction-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

finally finished my avi it sucks but its something


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> finally finished my avi it sucks but its something


It's cute wdym


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It's cute wdym


the editing is bad


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

biibii said:


> how did u guys write 30 pages worth of content in a few hours
> 
> impressive


That's just what we do here.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

I need cute anime girls sleeping,,


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

I put 



On


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> the editing is bad


Nah.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I need cute anime girls sleeping,,


k


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> finally finished my avi it sucks but its something





Saltyy said:


> finally finished my avi it sucks but its something


Nah it looks good


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> finally finished my avi it sucks but its something


Glad it worked
Looks nice


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Theoneandonlymegan said:


> Nah it looks good


Thanks!


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Hm...
What time should I do my sig or avi....


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Oh no.
My cousin Marie is back.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

I don't even know what I'm gonna do for the fair


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

I’m not doing the sig thing cuz I have no clue how to add pictures on mobile


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Hey.
What was Callie doing?


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Hmm


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hey.
> What was Callie doing?


Well she talked about hitting you on the head with a net


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I don't even know what I'm gonna do for the fair


I thought that was my post and I was so confused


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> I thought that was my post and I was so confused


oh crap you're supposed to be in bed


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hey.
> What was Callie doing?


eating my unborn self


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Well she talked about hitting you on the head with a net


Wha-
_That happened a long time ago._


Origami said:


> I thought that was my post and I was so confused


Yeah, I just noticed this and I was going to say something.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> I thought that was my post and I was so confused


This confused me


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> eating my unborn self


Wait wut


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

heck heck heck heck


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh crap you're supposed to be in bed


am in bed doing my final thread check, was gonna give u the fujoshi origins but now I'm not sure


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Why is there two Spikes?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> heck heck heck heck


pOgGeRs


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> eating my unborn self


Hahaha... very funny. Not.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> am in bed doing my final thread check, was gonna give u the fujoshi origins but now I'm not sure


well I know the history of fujoshi, poggers


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hahaha... very funny. Not.


your one to talk marie


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

First Panik
then Spike


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> well I know the history of fujoshi, poggers


yours in particular


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

I'm flattered that you think so highly of me though


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Origami said:


> yours in particular


wait yes I'd love a history lesson on me, poggers


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> your one to talk marie


Okay, fiiiiine. Is this about the squid rings?




Also, this is... something.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wait yes I'd love a history lesson on me, poggers


to discord poggites


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay, fiiiiine. Is this about the squid rings?
> 
> View attachment 304085
> Also, this is... something.


it's about your superiorn'tness to Callie and how you did absolutely nothing to help her


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

My discord's broken wait


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

ah


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

hehoo poggers man


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

just remembered that back when I had discord I changed my name to "jake from statefarm" as a joke but couldn't change it back for a few minutes


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> it's about your superiorn'tness to Callie and how you did absolutely nothing to help her


I didn't know what happened so I hired Agent 4.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Aah


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I didn't know what happened so I hired Agent 4.


with no pay that's called a slave


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> with no pay that's called a slave


No, it's called volunteering.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Seastar said:


> No, it's called volunteering.


there was no dialogue option saying no


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> there was no dialogue option saying no


*shifty eyes*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *shifty eyes*


WELL?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> just remembered that back when I had discord I changed my name to "jake from statefarm" as a joke but couldn't change it back for a few minutes


Oy on discord my current username came about due to a joke thread. I got stuck with this name but with only vowels for like a half hour lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

da heck is the first dream stuff??


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> da heck is the first dream stuff??


What do you mean?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

poggity woggity


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> WELL?


Why wouldn't Agent 4 want to help Inkopolis?






OH NO
Please stop describing me


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What do you mean?


On your profile


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Mine is ultimate frenzy, I have an idea


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Mine is ultimate frenzy, I have an idea


Dnagronpamers?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> On your profile


Oh you mean for craziest dream? I got shell-less poet. I actually drew it lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Dnagronpamers?


I was thinking of drawing basement dwellers and adding a banner on the top saying "fair is canceled"


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

that's


Saltyy said:


> I was thinking of drawing basement dwellers and adding a banner on the top saying "fair is canceled"


 even better


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

I got the dumbest one ever-

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020

What am I to draw with tOp nOtch KinD


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 17, 2020)

That's it, Saltyy has the best dream. "Ultimate Frenzy" sounds like some super powerful attack from an RPG.

I have no idea where to even start with mine.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> that's
> 
> even better


I do not disappoint 1/99999 of the time


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

I can't draw well enough for this-
_And why is mine basically describing that I made fanfiction recently_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> That's it, Saltyy has the best dream. "Ultimate Frenzy" sounds like some super powerful attack from an RPG.
> 
> I have no idea where to even start with mine.


Same my sucksss


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

*tOp nOtCh kiNd*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> That's it, Saltyy has the best dream. "Ultimate Frenzy" sounds like some super powerful attack from an RPG.
> 
> I have no idea where to even start with mine.


I'm excited to draw mine


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

I kinda liked how mine turned out


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 304107View attachment 304108


Draw a plushie


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 304107View attachment 304108


I am cackling


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Draw a plushie


that's actually a good idea, thanks lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 304107View attachment 304108


bro bro make an animal coming out of a microwave poggers


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

_*Girl who wished to be an artist starts writing fanfiction instead.*_
That's what mine says to me. And it's not lying.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> bro bro make an animal coming out of a microwave poggers


lmao


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> bro bro make an animal coming out of a microwave poggers


LMAO maybe I just will.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> LMAO maybe I just will.


y e s


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

@Rosie977 
What is this exactly?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

Seastar said:


> @Rosie977
> What is this exactly?
> View attachment 304118


Oh uh I'm still working on that


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Seastar said:


> @Rosie977
> What is this exactly?
> View attachment 304118


the ultimate disaster


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> the ultimate disaster


ohohohoho before was even worse


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ohohohoho before was even worse


celeste intensifies


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

ImAGe NoT fOuNd


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ohohohoho before was even worse


I-
*I see worse already*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ImAGe NoT fOuNd


OMFG YOUR SIG


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ImAGe NoT fOuNd


Poggers sig there


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

IT'S LIKE 1000 PIXELS BRO WTF


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Sup
I’m remodeling grub


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Sup
> I’m remodeling grub


what does that mean


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Oh sweet mine's hospital lone wolf I have a character that fits perfectly


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

bro why are these so random


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> bro why are these so random


Dreams are random


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

Gotta... get ideas




(don't look it up it's so cursed help)


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Person that likes to research on remodeling
This title is a bit  though....
But grub means search as well


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Gotta... get ideas
> View attachment 304129
> (don't look it up it's so cursed help)


your fbi agent just spit out his coffee


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Dreams are random


Yes, like the dream about being underwater in a car.
Wait what.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Gotta... get ideas
> View attachment 304129
> (don't look it up it's so cursed help)


I'm gonna search it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Yes, like the dream about being underwater in a car.
> Wait what.


I had a dream a spider walked on my plushies


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> your fbi agent just spit out his coffee


LMAO IM CRYING NOW
I should go to bed before I get caught, good night.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> LMAO IM CRYING NOW
> I should go to bed before I get caught, good night.


Fix the signature before the mods get upset about the height.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> LMAO IM CRYING NOW
> I should go to bed before I get caught, good night.


your sig is gonna give me a hernia it's too much


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

"Where can I find ready made animals in a microwave"

 " ma'am this is a wendy's"


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Hhhhh nothing for remodeling grub


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Hhhhh nothing for remodeling grub


:C

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020

*for a sec I was confused on why origami was loving my posts then I realised*


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

I searched and nothing....
I guess it means curious remodeller


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I searched and nothing....
> I guess it means curious remodeller


Maybe a carpenter on a lunch break?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

Okay, this has been fun but....
AHEM
Hello. Woomy!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Maybe a carpenter on a lunch break?


sounds accurate


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 17, 2020)

Hey guys what’s up


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Time to mspaint it later then

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020

Or fancy paint it


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Hey guys what’s up


Nothing... I was definitely not doing anything weird.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Hey guys what’s up


poggers


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Time to mspaint it later then
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020
> 
> Or fancy paint it


fancy paint??????????????????????


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Hey guys what’s up


Getting ready to go to bed...the canopy starts sprouting tomorrow. I’m going to miss the sky...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

*hums Calamari Inkantation*
Wait
_*You heard nothing.*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *hums Calamari Inkantation*
> Wait
> _*You heard nothing.*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami guess the thing oh no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Origami guess the thing oh no


frog please change back


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> frog please change back


no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> no


I will send you a picture of a phat phrog


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> no


_Stop confusing me._


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

So would it be cheap to draw a star and say your a top notch kind star?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I will send you a picture of a phat phrog


I can find my own phat phrog


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> So would it be cheap to draw a star and say your a top notch kind star?


that's a 1 cent store gimmick


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> that's a 1 cent store gimmick


I'm not creative..


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm not creative..


hab some creativity points you need it


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

I feel slightly off... I don't know...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I feel slightly off... I don't know...


Hmm


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> hab some creativity points you need it


Okay okay I'll draw my oc,, he's very.._unique_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Okay okay I'll draw my oc,, he's very.._unique_


o.o


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

Spending all day pret-
Uh- I didn't say anything.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Spending all day pret-
> Uh- I didn't say anything.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

I must be off to the deep woods; I will see y’all later!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> o.o


I'll show you a picture tomorrow. He fits this the theme perfectly.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'll show you a picture tomorrow. He fits this the theme perfectly.


Ok...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

So... uh.... There's a fair. Yes...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Ok...


You'll love him! His name is Kagayaku Hoshi! (Bright star in Japanese!) :3


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You'll love him! His name is Kagayaku Hoshi! (Bright star in Japanese!) :3


Ok?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

hi guys


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Ok?


Shhh- keep your excitement down uvu


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Shhh- keep your excitement down uvu


Okay then


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

ooh so that’s my crazy dream
brb ima make a grass block saying “maybe it’s maybeline“


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

I just loooove space aaaah it's my liiife


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I just loooove space aaaah it's my liiife


you have an infinite life?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I just loooove space aaaah it's my liiife


I love stars. *points to her background*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> you have an infinite life?


Perhaps-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

I'm gonna put Kurb's cat face on Fergie's album cover

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020

oh hey page 1776 I've been waiting for this


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm gonna put Kurb's cat face on Fergie's album cover
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020
> 
> oh hey page 1776 I've been waiting for this


What-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm gonna put Kurb's cat face on Fergie's album cover
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020
> 
> oh hey page 1776 I've been waiting for this


Why


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hi guys


that avatar reminds me of me

also gn guys


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Why


Fergalicious 
But
instead
It's Kurbalicious


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

our DM was cursed


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

three origamis in a row


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

*centers signature*
W o a h


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

How did it not postmerge


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Oh I frogot I was watching the Sound of Music

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020

Enxssi hasn't caught on yet


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> How did it not postmerge


because frog is stanning me


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> How did it not postmerge


Frogslime


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *centers signature*
> W o a h


this is weird


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I love stars. *points to her background*


Saaame! Stars are pretty! ★ ☆


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

I need to edit my siggy


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> this is weird


It sure is.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I need to edit my siggy


imagine if you had the userchange to freehelium how cursed it would be


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> imagine if you had the userchange to freehelium how cursed it would be


waste


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> imagine if you had the userchange to freehelium how cursed it would be


I don't have the power to part from my current user


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I don't have the power to part from my current user


slime is ew tho


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> slime is ew tho


What about ink?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

I like the way frogslime sounds that's why I chose it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What about ink?


No


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

sleeping now wonder how long her obsession will last


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

Wait a minute


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> No


Okay, I shouldn't act cursed.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> sleeping now wonder how long her obsession will last


I will go until I either miss my own theme or I need to go back to Cosmo


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I will go until I either miss my own theme or I need to go back to Cosmo


the dedication is both strange and admirable


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Wait a minute
> View attachment 304161


cute


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I will go until I either miss my own theme or I need to go back to Cosmo


Are we tricking krub


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Are we tricking krub


they're asleep


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> the dedication is both strange and admirable


I'm stubborn when it comes to stuff like this so say goodbye to my neon colors and hellow to cowboy beboops


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> they're asleep


When he wakes up


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Are we tricking krub


I tried to do that earlier but he ignored it and was like "I thought you died"


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> three origamis in a row


bingo


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I tried to do that earlier but he ignored it and was like "I thought you died"


what was the trick


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm stubborn when it comes to stuff like this so say goodbye to my neon colors and hellow to cowboy beboops


K


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> what was the trick


Pretend to be Callie


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm stubborn when it comes to stuff like this so say goodbye to my neon colors and hellow to cowboy beboops


just dont copy everything gm


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> just dont copy everything gm


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Fancy paint will be drawing on a art tablet with clip studio paint


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> bingo


Every Origami in a row increases Total Meme Capacity (TMC)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

what's a gm


Origami said:


> just dont copy everything gm


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what's a gm


Good morning...?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what's a gm


gn

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020

let me sleep leave me be


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Fancy paint will be drawing on a art tablet with clip studio paint


Ok


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Maybe
Signature and avi are first though


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

I go sleep gm everybody


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

How do I stop listening to this?


Spoiler


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Hide it from existence


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Hide it from existence


I don't think I can... It's already in my brain.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Seastar said:


> How do I stop listening to this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Break your electronics


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Break your electronics


Then Kurb will start saying I'm dead. Hmm...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't think I can... It's already in my brain.





Saltyy said:


> Break your electronics


break your electrons


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Then Kurb will start saying I'm dead. Hmm...


it might be true


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Twins


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> break your electrons


....Then I will be dead.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Twins


Y e s


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Twins


amazing capture

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020

Almost thought my post was Ori's for a second there


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> amazing capture
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020
> 
> Almost thought my post was Ori's for a second there


Wowie


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Hey guys want some memes, poggers?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

What if I-
Hmmmm


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hey guys want some memes, poggers?


Yes


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 17, 2020)

Can’t sleep,, mind *full*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Can’t sleep,, mind *full*


much thoughts, head full


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Can’t sleep,, mind *full*


Mine's all squidoctopussquidoctopussquidoctopussquidoctopussquidoctopussquidoctopussquidoctopussquidoctopus


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

I need to put a good meaning for that title...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Yes


my internet is being kinda kurby right now and won't upload the memes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> my internet is being kinda kurby right now and won't upload the memes


;;


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I need to put a good meaning for that title...


Cute larva thing designs a house


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

That’s a cute idea
Maybe a caterpillar that remodels their house

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020

Wait it’s not a caterpillar....
Aaaaa
The name is just disgusting...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

wait


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Oh wait
I can come up with something....


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

my interweb is not very poggers rn


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> my interweb is not very poggers rn


Relate


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Hmm..........

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020

Time to draft on the entry as well
The remodeling grub
A small bug that aspires to be an interior designer


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> my interweb is not very poggers rn


sending you good internet vibes


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Welp I did not win the toyhouse
But congrats to the winners

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020

Oh and I will brb


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Welp I did not win the toyhouse
> But congrats to the winners
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020
> ...


?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Welp I did not win the toyhouse
> But congrats to the winners
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020
> ...


Aw well. I'm still waiting for a response but I'll keep searching for some.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 17, 2020)

No sleep
Head full


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Holy crap I saw this bright flash of lightning but there was no sound at all from thunder so I thought someone took a picture through my window


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Holy crap I saw this bright flash of lightning but there was no sound at all from thunder so I thought someone took a picture through my window


fun


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> fun


yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Reminds me of the times in New Mexico I'd go to my great-grandparents green room and watch the storms


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Reminds me of the times in New Mexico I'd go to my great-grandparents green room and watch the storms


what about old mexico


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what about old mexico


Got revamped


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Got revamped


wow


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 17, 2020)

thats nice


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

anyways maybe I should sleep


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 17, 2020)

It is 2 am and I can’t sleep


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> No sleep
> Head full


No sleep
Head full of octopus


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Hmm,
Maybe I should work on my entries...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

okay turns out I can't sleep


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> okay turns out I can't sleep


 i
Relate


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

I've read that there was an actor who suffocated in a pile of roses that the audience threw at him but I can't find any evidence of that anywhere


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Mood, but I end up forcing myself early now..
I used to be like that in the past not wanting to sleep.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020

Hmm I will do remodeling grub right now
Then the avi
Then the sig or whatever order...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

my man spike is gonna get lung cancer


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

He needs to stop eating a gajillion cigars
Smoking is bad
Reminds me of a character smoking on a lollipop stick though


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 17, 2020)

Man it’s 2:30 and I looked at the banner of the website and thought the tree was on fire omg I need some sleep


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

You know when you’re sleep deprived you see weird things


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 17, 2020)

****ITY **** ****ING **** I JUST REALISED AFTER LIKE FOUR DAYS THAT I FORGOT EZRAS ****ING SCAR WTF

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020



Lothitine said:


> ****ITY **** ****ING **** I JUST REALISED AFTER LIKE FOUR DAYS THAT I FORGOT EZRAS ****ING SCAR WTF


wait
its on his right?
would you.. see it?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020

nvm im just stupid


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 304179
> ****ITY **** ****ING **** I JUST REALISED AFTER LIKE FOUR DAYS THAT I FORGOT EZRAS ****ING SCAR WTF
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020
> ...


I think we all need some sleep


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 17, 2020)

good as new


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

Woomy can't sleep.
Aaaaaaaaa


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 17, 2020)

as you can see I’ve already descended into madness


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

ok ok wait just dropping this for later gn poggers




__





						Ace Attorney Objection Maker
					

An online ace attorney case maker and generator.



					objection.lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

aAh


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 17, 2020)

yeah.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

So much to do so many contest aaah!!


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Finished my first dream entry already
Kept it simple


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 17, 2020)

I’m so tired but my mind just can’t ****ing slee

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020

P


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

Hello... Wide-awake squid here.


----------



## Mick (Aug 17, 2020)

I am also awake again

but at what cost


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 17, 2020)

aaaaaaa


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

I posted my crazy dream entry


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

It's 2 AM.
Nothing to do but listen to music and think.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 17, 2020)

It’s 3:30 what the ****
I keep getting up and walking in curcles
I feel like I’m having a fever too
My head keeps saying I’m too tired but my brains forcingnme awake


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Hmm...


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 17, 2020)

I keep feeling worse
The intrusive thought s are bad too


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Distract yourself maybe


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 17, 2020)

I’m trying I have a stress ball but I can’t focus on anything and I want to cry


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Hm...
That does hurt...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

Have you ever been to a therapist before?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 17, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Have you ever been to a therapist before?


no
im on meds and were planning on finding one soon tho


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> no
> im on meds and were planning on finding one soon tho


Oh, okay. Well, I hope that works out.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 17, 2020)

thank u


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

I cant draw clouds properlyyy

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020

Ok I think I got the hang of it


----------



## Mick (Aug 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I cant draw clouds properlyyy
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020
> 
> Ok I think I got the hang of it



Clouds will always look fake. Like, look outside at the clouds, even the real ones seem fake


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 17, 2020)

Mick said:


> Clouds will always look fake. Like, look outside at the clouds, even the real ones seem fake



This will become my new favorite out of context comment.

just came here to say that, lol


----------



## Mick (Aug 17, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> This will become my new favorite out of context comment.
> 
> just came here to say that, lol



Every time I am quoted I go "Oh no, what did I say this time" so thanks for the warning


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> @Kurb is this true?


no
anyways why do i dream about this forum


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Finished my avi for the fair
Next is signature


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Finished my avi for the fair
> Next is signature


morn pally


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Hello


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Hello


heya


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Time to upload a submission for the sleep over at Harveys


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Time to upload a submission for the sleep over at Harveys


I'm biding my time until the cryptography event starts


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Maybe I should search Nintendo character for the house of mirrors right now
So I can get an idea of it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Maybe I should search Nintendo character for the house of mirrors right now
> So I can get an idea of it


from the presets shown I'm already bad at it, haha


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Yeah, when I did see it, it was confusing and I lost a few braincells, so might as well look around the wikia for images


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Yeah, when I did see it, it was confusing and I lost a few braincells, so might as well look around the wikia for images


Yea there's like a 1 day time limit so you've got time to browse the giant library of Nintendo characters


----------



## Mick (Aug 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Finished my avi for the fair
> Next is signature



I have a very exciting sketch for my avvie. I need to work again now though and won't be able to finish it until later... it hurts


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

Mick said:


> I have a very exciting sketch for my avvie. I need to work again now though and won't be able to finish it until later... it hurts


I just slap a pair of comedic pajamas and I'm done


----------



## Mick (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I just slap a pair of comedic pajamas and I'm done



I'm going to stick with my theme but turn the cute up to 11


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

Mick said:


> I'm going to stick with my theme but turn the cute up to 11


I guess mine but white


----------



## Mick (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I guess mine but white



You'll see ^^


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

Mick said:


> You'll see ^^


is this a yes or a no


----------



## Mick (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> is this a yes or a no



I can tell you that that's a no


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

Mick said:


> I can tell you that that's a no


ok


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 17, 2020)

Hey guys I’m awake


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Hey

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020

I'm basically doing the easy contests right now...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

Ciao! It’s foggy out...


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Waiting for my custom fireworks to show up so I can submit them...


----------



## Mick (Aug 17, 2020)

Good morning to both of you c:


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

It's 5 am and I woke up to chug the rest of my ice drink and almost fell asleep again


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

I just TTed to Sunday to do it...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

Mick said:


> Good morning to both of you c:


I changed my mind on one of the events and used all my brain power to make one of my fever dreams come to life


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Which one?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Which one?


The crazy dream event. I got “shell-less poet” lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> The crazy dream event. I got “shell-less poet” lol


What do you plan on doing?


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

I submitted mine there
It looks basic, but its fine


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> What do you plan on doing?


I already finished it; I got the idea for it quickly and my style is simplistic. It’s a slug poet


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

There's a lot of events, but I'll go for almost all of them if possible


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> The crazy dream event. I got “shell-less poet” lol


we can see your dreams
i saw someone’s who was partially obscured walking dictionary


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2020)

fair confuses me.. hope i can snag some rl/digital stuff tho


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

imagine a not rigged election
this post made by donald j trump


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

I got the perfect atmosphere for my snazzy snaps picture lol


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

I feel like this fair will improve my creativity

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020

Also I need to learn how to animate shooting stars for my sig maybe...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I feel like this fair will improve my creativity
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020
> 
> Also I need to learn how to animate shooting stars for my sig maybe...


remodeling grub Keepo


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 17, 2020)

hmm..... CJ maybee?


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

That seems like it...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 304267
> hmm..... CJ maybee?


consider making him bully a sea bass?
"more like a c-"


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

I feel anxious and I have the need to do a cringy gfx with nonsense again for once


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

oh hey the sunrise looks pretty today

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020




this dude narrates my life


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

I've finished what I've done
I felt anxious so I played with graphics design

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020

Alright I gtg now


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

Good morning? ....Or not. I'm probably going to sleep soon...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2020)

afternoons


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

Mornin’! I can stay back for a bit but I’ll have to dip for a couple hours


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

Even though I really would like to stay longer... I'm just falling asleep here. 
I spent all night watching Glitch Techs...
So, uh... bye? Kurb better not say I'm dead again for sleeping late.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

I’ll see ya later then! I can already see the leaves starting to sprout in...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Even though I really would like to stay longer... I'm just falling asleep here.
> I spent all night watching Glitch Techs...
> So, uh... bye? Kurb better not say I'm dead again for sleeping late.


man heck you


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Sleepy,,


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295370218483658758


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Ooh


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> break your electrons


that does sound like something ori would say


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

2nd period starting soon
_*aight imma head out*_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> 2nd period starting soon
> _*aight imma head out*_


bruh


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> bruh


what


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> bruh


Hey schools gonna school. I have a class in 7 minutes myself


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Good morning


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Oh I forgot school exist.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020

Well. ._.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Good morning


Mornin’!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Good morning


good nightn’t


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2020)

rip my gif avatar..soon


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> rip my gif avatar..soon


Huh? Why,,


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Huh? Why,,


TBT Fair entry, there is an avatar+sig contest.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020

oh well i'll have Peter back whenever possible heeeh.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> TBT Fair entry, there is an avatar+sig contest.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020
> 
> oh well i'll have Peter back whenever possible heeeh.


Oh that contest! I'm entering that too. Doubt I'll win since I can't draw or anything.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh that contest! I'm entering that too. Doubt I'll win since I can't draw or anything.


Yeah. I'm trying to make the signature right now, but I think I will have to put in a bit more effort..like I think it'd be accepted but I wanna make sure it looks good.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Yeah. I'm trying to make the signature right now, but I think I will have to put in a bit more effort..like I think it'd be accepted but I wanna make sure it looks good.


I'm attempting to make mine look cute,, I'm not good at designing sigs though,,


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm attempting to make mine look cute,, I'm not good at designing sigs though,,


Me neither, or at least not adding details so it doesn't look cluttery as **** lol


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

i hope my signature seems serious enough to get those t I c k e t


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i hope my signature seems serious enough to get those t I c k e t


Yours is hand drawn. It's an automatic win.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

now that school is start this thread will be much more dead in the morning


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yours is hand drawn. It's an automatic win.


I tried drawing mine but I suck so idk what to do


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Yup,, I hate it. Also blink entered that signature contest so I better quit before I start and face  massive disappointment.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I tried drawing mine but I suck so idk what to do


if only we could donate tickets


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I tried drawing mine but I suck so idk what to do


Better find cute sleeping gifs or something,,


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yup,, I hate it. Also blink entered that signature contest so I better quit before I start and face  massive disappointment.


I probly won’t win but that’s ok as long as I can get a green star


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Better find cute sleeping gifs or something,,


That's what I was thinking lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

I have a dream line up with all the fragments but most of the contest require skill I lack :')


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

How does this look


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> How does this look


It's funny I almost used that gif,, cute!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

um
abri


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 304363
> 
> um
> abri


Um


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 304363
> 
> um
> abri


what? that always happens when I come back from doing something


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

It's never reached 60 before

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020

oh no ori's awake


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 304363
> 
> um
> abri


what have I done


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It's never reached 60 before
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020
> 
> oh no ori's awake


oh no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Ohnu


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

the obsession


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

hello origami


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

P-poggers?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Poggit woggity uwu


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hello origami


oh no s9meones alr


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Poggit woggity uwu


pls no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> pls no


*poggers over to you* owo


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

What is happen


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What is happen


pain


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> pls no


hi lothwie wothwie >w<


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Rosie Posie your sig is ouchie wouchi owo
I'm gonna barf


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

pls no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

most of the dwellers are gone I can post very cursed stuff


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 17, 2020)

So, I have a confession to make- I always lurk in this thread.

I also am always confused by said thread lmao.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> pls no


Hewwo Abwi wabri owo


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Hewwo Abwi wabri owo


Nonononononononononononono

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020



Lucas4080 said:


> So, I have a confession to make- I always lurk in this thread.
> 
> I also am always confused by said thread lmao.


wowie


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

o nu where dwid spwikety wikety go ōwō

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020

god I hope my future college don't find this


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

I'm all for using uwu and owo but tawking wike dis? Pwease nu


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm all for using uwu and owo but tawking wike dis? Pwease nu


I hwate it two all I fweel is pwain

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020

pwoggers


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> o nu where dwid spwikety wikety go ōwō
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020
> 
> god I hope my future college don't find this


He dwied ov pwoisin cus wigeretes wen cwonch


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

everyone is gone now we can discuss the plans for the skeleton war


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> He dwied ov pwoisin cus wigeretes wen cwonch


I cwannot uwunderstwand a wword ywou jwust swaid

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> everyone is gone now we can discuss the plans for the skeleton war


oh no


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> everyone is gone now we can discuss the plans for the skeleton war


ja


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Anyways, so everyone remembers the plan, right? If not I'm sure you can look up skeleton wars and find info.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Anyways, so everyone remembers the plan, right? If not I'm sure you can look up skeleton wars and find info.


i don’t


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

Alright here we go




Abri you go up there don't get lost
Krub in the bottom left killing the deadnts
I'm so confused by this
HIKE


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Alright here we go
> View attachment 304376
> Abri you go up there don't get lost
> Krub in the bottom left killing the deadnts
> ...


Yes yes continue


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

How does my aesthetic look- is it good enough for the contest? im not ripping off Milky star am I


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> How does my aesthetic look- is it good enough for the contest? im not ripping off Milky star am I


Super cute! That sig might be a bit big, though.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> How does my aesthetic look- is it good enough for the contest? im not ripping off Milky star am I


No it's cute!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

space aesthetic OP plz nerf


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

My signature might kill me soon


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Super cute! That sig might be a bit big, though.


Is it good now? :3


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Is it good now? :3


Looks perfect!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2020)

lmfao some kids.. 

my mom treated me to an ice cream of choice since they are doing half-off here.. so this lil girl with her dad passing by and the girl lit shouts "SHE HAS ICE CREAM" when i walked back home I'm.. yeah "dumb smile what does it look like"-face and i feel sorry for the dad lol

can someone teach their kids to shut up lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Oh


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh


Do you like my aesthetic- I got inspired from you I hope I'm not ripping you off ;w;


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Do you like my aesthetic- I got inspired from you I hope I'm not ripping you off ;w;


You were inspired by _me?_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You were inspired by _me?_


Yea, I really like cute aesthetics like what you've got going on-


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yea, I really like cute aesthetics like what you've got going on-


Aaaaah aaahh


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Aaaaah aaahh


:3


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> :3


AaaaH


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> AaaaH


What lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

the self care bot said to take time to laugh at something so I need y'all to tell a joke


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> the self care bot said to take time to laugh at something so I need y'all to tell a joke


uhhh
im not good at telling jokEs


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

wait wait I found something


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2020)

bzzt

henlo


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Hm

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020

I wish you could see your signature on mobile. I can't design it because I can't see it.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

yummy ipad


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky did you really just- thank you so much


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2020)

hehe thanks for love guys just wanted to see how it looked w/out spamming other stuff


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Milky did you really just- thank you so much


I did nothing whhhaat :3


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I did nothing whhhaat :3


You donated the bells i neededdd
my friends are so nice to me why- I don't deserve this :')


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> You donated the bells i neededdd
> my friends are so nice to me why- I don't deserve this :')


Well,, I mean tbt isn't useful for me atm so I just gave it to you.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Well,, I mean tbt isn't useful for me atm so I just gave it to you.


But it's still so niceee


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

it’s time for more adobe spark because the 2nd period meeting still hasn’t started


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it’s time for more adobe spark because the 2nd period meeting still hasn’t started


OH CRAP I MIGHT BE LATE TO A MEETING


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Hold on I can't figure out how much of the code I enter for my image lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

wait nvm it's cool


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hold on I can't figure out how much of the code I enter for my image lol


All of it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

So what should i make first?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> All of it


Oh duh lol. I guess the table I kept using causes it to not work-


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

@FrogslimeOfficial look at @Origami oh dear


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

yup the table breaks it,,aaah I had an arrangement idea too,,


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> yup the table breaks it,,aaah I had an arrangement idea too,,


Ah ouch that sucks


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ah ouch that sucks


TIME TO IMPROVISE


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @FrogslimeOfficial look at @Origami oh dear


oh no :C


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @FrogslimeOfficial look at @Origami oh dear


oh no crap


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Panik I can't design a signature


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh no crap


Did you go too far or


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Did you go too far or


I might've I'm so sorry
I messaged him on discord to see if he's okay


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

hold on I missed something


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

crap I really screwed up big time


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> crap I really screwed up big time


Man I thought he'd just take it as an innocent joke qoqvqqjkqn


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

You KILLED HIM


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Man I thought he'd just take it as an innocent joke qoqvqqjkqn


No no it's my fault I took it too far

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020



Kurb said:


> You KILLED HIM


**** are you serious?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

What's happening


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

ahhhhh


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

panik


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb you better be ******* kidding


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

panik


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What's happening


Frog was pretending to be Origami but now he removed his pfp and his title says "poggers no longer" so we think frog may have gone a little too far


----------



## Mick (Aug 17, 2020)

test post please ignore


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Frog was pretending to be Origami but now he removed his pfp and his title says "poggers no longer" so we think frog may have gone a little too far


I thought it was a confusing joke-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

He isn't responding god why am I so ******


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I thought it was a confusing joke-


I'm not sure but it doesn't seem like it

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> He isn't responding god why am I so ******


Oh..


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2020)

baaa baa baa  lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

please tell me if he responds in one of your group chats I want to say sorry


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Now his sig just says "the"
He removed the gif

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> please tell me if he responds in one of your group chats I want to say sorry


He's only in like one dead group chat


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

is someone here able to message him


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> is someone here able to message him


I have a private chat with him here
But not discord


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

Mick said:


> test post please ignore


Did you eat the Evwirtian popsicles again?


----------



## Mick (Aug 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Did you eat the Evwirtian popsicles again?



...no?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

I just messaged him @FrogslimeOfficial 
I'll let you know if he responds


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

Mick said:


> ...no?


You’ve got a bear pic. Is he a friend? If so tell him I said hi


----------



## Mick (Aug 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You’ve got a bear pic. Is he a friend? If so tell him I said hi



Ah right, the bear. Uh yes that's a friend, he said hi to you as well


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

Also, I got an idea at least for a pfp! I might get a good screenshot for my signature but I’ll think about it...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Thread has been taken over by wild children, take cover


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

don't mind my signature i'm testing stuff


----------



## Mick (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Thread has been taken over by wild children, take cover



Yes, run 



Milky star said:


> don't mind my signature i'm testing stuff



wow that is big, @Vris-


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

Mick said:


> Yes, run
> 
> 
> 
> wow that is big, @Vris-


Woah nice pfp


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

Mick said:


> Yes, run
> 
> 
> 
> wow that is big, @Vris-


wow you would've hated my Celeste bomb


----------



## Mick (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Woah nice pfp



Thanks I made it, I told you I had a plan c:



Rosie977 said:


> wow you would've hated my Celeste bomb



Do I want to know?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2020)

whats goin on lol


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

hello do you guys like my new aesthetic


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *poggers over to you* owo





Rosie977 said:


> hi lothwie wothwie >w<


what the ******


----------



## Mick (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> hello do you guys like my new aesthetic



I like the

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020

@Kurb help, why can't I cheat this into another colour to preview a title colour change


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> hello do you guys like my new aesthetic


ahaiqbwv I was worried


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

Mick said:


> I like the
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020
> 
> ...


change the color variable in the class


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

Don’t ya hate it when ya walk into a room to get something and then you forget what you needed


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> hello do you guys like my new aesthetic


Dude I almost threw up from worry


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Don’t ya hate it when ya walk into a room to get something and then you forget what you needed


Mood lmao


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> hello do you guys like my new aesthetic


no


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Dude I almost threw up from worry


holy ****


----------



## Mick (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> change the color variable in the class



Wait, we can do that?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

what is happen


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

holy crap wow what just happened


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> no


kurby why


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

if you all have liked more than two posts today I sentence you to sleep


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> if you all have liked more than two posts today I sentence you to sleep


I woke up to 25, least 20 from ohare03


----------



## Mick (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> if you all have liked more than two posts today I sentence you to sleep



I actually might


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

I made my sig bigger
It's 249 pix long so it's fine

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020



Origami said:


> I woke up to 25, least 20 from ohare03


I gave frogslime around 60


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

do more than two things today without sleeping and this happens


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I gave frogslime around 60


how


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

Mick said:


> Wait, we can do that?


it doesnt stay permanent but it’ll preview it for ya
Anyways




__





						SCP-4006 - SCP Foundation
					

The SCP Foundation's 'top-secret' archives, declassified for your enjoyment.




					www.scpwiki.com
				



MASSACHUSETS IS AN SCP


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> how


bruh idek


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

Everybody gangsta till i become SCP 4991


----------



## Mick (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it doesnt stay permanent but it’ll preview it for ya
> Anyways
> 
> 
> ...



I know that, I haven't found the class thing yet though. I'm afraid it's more complicated than that

No wait I found it, I am the big dumb


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Everybody gangsta till i become SCP 4991


school cop procedures???


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

I need to splash myself in the face


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I need to splash myself in the face


ok


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I need to splash myself in the face


magikarp


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> school cop procedures???







__





						SCP-4991 - SCP Foundation
					

The SCP Foundation's 'top-secret' archives, declassified for your enjoyment.




					www.scpwiki.com


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh wow look at the time

*time to not read that*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

okay okay what's the topic I heard SCP


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should be an scp


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

hey guys what are those bugs OH GOD THEY’RE BITING ME IT HURTS AHAHXF


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> hey guys what are those bugs OH GOD THEY’RE BITING ME IT HURTS AHAHXF


what


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

Okey I finished it up! Mick’s is way better tho


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Okey I finished it up! Mick’s is way better tho


That's cutee


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Okey I finished it up! Mick’s is way better tho


Nice avatar


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Ah I think I got my signature right


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what


Did you read SCP 4991


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Did you read SCP 4991


no and i won't


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no and i won't


it’s supposed to be a reference to that


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it’s supposed to be a reference to that


ok


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ok


ok


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ok


how did i know you would do that


----------



## Mick (Aug 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Okey I finished it up! Mick’s is way better tho



Nooo don't say that yours is nice

I did spend several hours on this one, you should have seen the sketches


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> how did i know you would do that


i always do that


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i always do that


oh yea lmao


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

hi guy just want to say i didnt die ok bye


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hi guy just want to say i didnt die ok bye


you better not


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hi guy just want to say i didnt die ok bye


why are you leaving


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

Mick said:


> Nooo don't say that yours is nice
> 
> I did spend several hours on this one, you should have seen the sketches


Yea I guess it’s a difference of time put into the pfp. It usually takes me about 40 minutes to work out a piece in my usual style.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy thought i died last night because I went to bed at 10 pm
I-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Saltyy thought i died last night because I went to bed at 10 pm
> I-


how come we instantly default to death


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> how come we instantly default to death


i question this often


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> how come we instantly default to death


idek man
If she thought that just because I didn't stay up until 12 am how would you guys react if I were gone for a day-


----------



## Mick (Aug 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea I guess it’s a difference of time put into the pfp. It usually takes me about 40 minutes to work out a piece in my usual style.



And it's still nice! ^^
Remind me to draw for you some time when I get faster & better


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

also what the **** is this first dream **** in my little box


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> idek man
> If she thought that just because I didn't stay up until 12 am how would you guys react if I were gone for a day-


I'd miss you

I'm gonna hurt the next person who dies


----------



## Mick (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> also what the **** is this first dream **** in my little box



You're supposed to draw that and submit it to the fair


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> also what the **** is this first dream **** in my little box


You supposed to draw it. I got the dumbest one ever wtf


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

Mick said:


> You're supposed to draw that and submit it to the fair


well i got one of the easier prompts then, its unfortunate that i can't draw


----------



## Mick (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'd miss you
> 
> I'm gonna hurt the next person who dies



how though-

nevermind I won't question it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'd miss you
> 
> I'm gonna hurt the next person who dies


qjqvqywbwb


Milky star said:


> You supposed to draw it. I got the dumbest one ever wtf


Ok but "unabashedly landlord" what


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 17, 2020)

hi ya'll
i did haiku


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

I don't even have time to do this stuff. School started. This fair low-key has awkward timing


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Mick said:


> how though-
> 
> nevermind I won't question it


I'd revive them to give them a bop-it on the head and a twist-it on the wrist


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> qjqvqywbwb
> 
> Ok but "unabashedly landlord" what


Tom Nook looking confident


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'd revive them to give them a bop-it on the head and a twist-it on the wrist


noted


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Tom Nook looking confident


bro that is perfect


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'd revive them to give them a bop-it on the head and a twist-it on the wrist


Bold of you to assume I'm still alive

k thx byee


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Tom Nook looking confident


your'e a shell-less poet


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Bold of you to assume I'm still alive
> 
> k thx byee


get your carcass over here


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> get your carcass over here


no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> your'e a shell-less poet


I know. I drew a sluggy boi


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> no


ah yes because she was talking to you


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I know. I drew a sluggy boi


ok

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020



ohare01 said:


> ah yes because she was talking to you


she's mad because i sang cronchy roll


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> no


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> ok
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020
> 
> ...


she was definitely talking to you
She definitely didn't quote Rosie's post and definitely wasn't talking to *Rosie*


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 304456


o.0
what is that
get it away
mom pick me up i'm scared

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020



ohare01 said:


> she was definitely talking to you
> She definitely didn't quote Rosie's post and definitely wasn't talking to *Rosie*


oh wait


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 304456


pepe with the heart filter thing is spoky


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> o.0
> what is that
> get it away
> mom pick me up i'm scared


gettin' bopped, soulless corpse


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> o.0
> what is that
> get it away
> mom pick me up i'm scared
> ...


:)


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

also how does this image make you guys feel


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> gettin' bopped, soulless corpse


OK FINE
i knew you were talking to rosie


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 304457
> also how does this image make you guys feel


uncomfortable


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 304457
> also how does this image make you guys feel


Just as uncomfortable as implode!Kurb


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Frog slime i know ur avi is a trap ma'am


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 304457
> also how does this image make you guys feel


concerned for your health


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Frog slime i know ur avi is a trap ma'am


How dare you insult my guy like that

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020

He can be used as a club


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 17, 2020)

nya


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> How dare you insult my guy like that
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020
> 
> He can be used as a club


its truth


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 17, 2020)

What should my pfp be


Spoiler: choices


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> What should my pfp be
> 
> 
> Spoiler: choices
> ...


mash all of them together


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 17, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> What should my pfp be
> 
> 
> Spoiler: choices
> ...


uh
photoshop them all together or something


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> its truth





bonk


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

*isn't here*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

you're all getting bonked and bopped and twisted

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020

and perhaps even pulled


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you're all getting bonked and bopped and twisted
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020
> 
> and perhaps even pulled


But why


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> bonk


cute boii


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> cute boii


yes


Your Local Wild Child said:


> But why


because I feel like it


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> bonk


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But why


i wouldnt question twintails security guard, seems like a bad time


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yes
> 
> because I feel like it


But I’m too sore to be bopped


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> View attachment 304467


no fox wackkk it's a real girl lame


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> View attachment 304467





Fuko is here and ready to breathn't you!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But I’m too sore to be bopped


gonna twist you like I twisted my ankle in my mom's shoes


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> View attachment 304467


"*sighs* stop being cringe and commit eyes out of head"


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

making my dream


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> gonna twist you like I twisted my ankle in my mom's shoes


Ow


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ow


very much so


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

hhhhh My oc is gay- nobody will like him or my art,, he's a starry alien,,,aah


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 17, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 304468






	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020



OtakuTrash said:


>


THE GIF FROZE FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> View attachment 304473
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020
> 
> ...


good


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

bro bro Milky, Deal with the Devil started playing on my phone


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> View attachment 304473






she spinn


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 17, 2020)

this is the only small enough gif toupload here I have


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 304475
> this is the only small enough gif toupload here I have


like 8 dirt


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> like 8 dirt


HAHSGSGSGSGS I DIDNT MEAN TO ATTACH THAT


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

there is a creation i must share later


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> good


excuse you 
i have more


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Here's a gif


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Uh


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

it is a good creation you will love it


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 17, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 304474
> she spinn


s p i n


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> it is a good creation you will love it


are you eating another freakin breakfast burrito


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Uh





Gif


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

okay my sig cutee


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 17, 2020)

i um


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> are you eating another freakin breakfast burrito


what


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> excuse you
> i have more
> View attachment 304477


HOW COULD YOU 
I can't let my chika gifs go to waste so





[/url]


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> what


your breakfast burrito
are you
eating one


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> View attachment 304478
> Here's a gif


nice undetale


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> HOW COULD YOU
> I can't let my chika gifs go to waste so
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice broken image or 2


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 17, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> HOW COULD YOU
> I can't let my chika gifs go to waste so
> 
> 
> ...


nice
broken image gif


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> thats a nice broken image or 2


oh whoops my wifi must be bad here


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> View attachment 304481
> Gif


ooo


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> your breakfast burrito
> are you
> eating one


what is the significance


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

I declare cease fire until I get home


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy i'm winning the aesthetic warr


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ooo


theres a "song" in undertale called ooo
it's just wind noise
why is that in the official soundtrack idk


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> what is the significance


weren't you eating a breakfast burrito earlier
you type like you're eating a breakfast burrito


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 17, 2020)

KEEP POSTING GIFS YA'LL


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Saltyy i'm winning the aesthetic warr


What about me


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> KEEP POSTING GIFS YA'LL


MY PHONE WILL CRASH NO


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 17, 2020)

wait
what if a mod posted a gif


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> weren't you eating a breakfast burrito earlier
> you type like you're eating a breakfast burrito


how


ohare01 said:


> What about me


your sig is a little too big


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> MY PHONE WILL CRASH NO


same
Tbt is already laggy enough


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 17, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> MY PHONE WILL CRASH NO


 EXACTLY


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> how
> 
> your sig is a little too big


no it's not it's 249 pix tall


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> how
> 
> your sig is a little too big


like
the vibes
it's breakfast burrito vibes


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What about me


You were inspired by me therefore I can't fight a mini version of me.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You were inspired by me therefore I can't fight a mini version of me.


can i say something
i take this as a yes
*ahem*
 SENKO FOREVERRRRRR


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

I heard we were sending gifs?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> like
> the vibes
> it's breakfast burrito vibes


how in the **** does my typing have food vibes


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Class assignment asks wha my hobbies are UH WHAT CAN I PUT ALL I LIKE IS ANIME AND VIDEO GAMES


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I heard we were sending gifs?


yes

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020



Milky star said:


> Class assignment asks wha my hobbies are UH WHAT CAN I PUT ALL I LIKE IS ANIME AND VIDEO GAMES


 that's what i did


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I heard we were sending gifs?


what a riveting episode


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> theres a "song" in undertale called ooo
> it's just wind noise
> why is that in the official soundtrack idk


uh ok


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> how in the **** does my typing have food vibes


IT JUST DOES
Can you not SEE the breakfast burrito vibes?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> can i say something
> i take this as a yes
> *ahem*
> SENKO FOREVERRRRRR


K


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

hm


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> uh ok


yes


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> hm


nya


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> IT JUST DOES
> Can you not SEE the breakfast burrito vibes?


h


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> IT JUST DOES
> Can you not SEE the breakfast burrito vibes?


No it’s more chicken tenders


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> h


that right there is giving off breakfast burrito vibes


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 17, 2020)

nyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> No it’s more chicken tenders


It's breakfast burrito doesn't the typing seem like he's biting into one with one hand and typing with the other but the other is greasy from making the burrito?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I heard we were sending gifs?


good episode


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It's breakfast burrito doesn't the typing seem like he's biting into one with one hand and typing with the other but the other is greasy from making the burrito?


are you saying im a poor typer


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 17, 2020)

hey
how ya doing
i'm doing just fine- i lied i'm
dYiNg iNsIdE


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> yes
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020
> 
> ...


ma'am i'm in college I can't put that-


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It's breakfast burrito doesn't the typing seem like he's biting into one with one hand and typing with the other but the other is greasy from making the burrito?


what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> are you saying im a poor typer


I'm saying you're a bb (breakfast burrito) typer


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> hey
> how ya doing
> i'm doing just fine- i lied i'm
> dYiNg iNsIdE


*helium voice*
I'm dead inside


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

me just here missing out because I'm making my dream


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm saying you're a bb (breakfast burrito) typer


poggers man is going to get scary very quickly


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> ma'am i'm in college I can't put that-


eeee


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> poggers man is going to get scary very quickly


broski, brotein powder, brotato chip, you no longer scare me

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020

a jojo song is playing I feel empowered


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> well i'm 14 everyone started to make fun of me


I'm beating those bullies to death


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> me just here missing out because I'm making my dream


cool im bout to miss out because **** school


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 17, 2020)

WHY
can someone moderate this chat hol-

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020



Milky star said:


> I'm beating those bullies to death


thanks
but i think they moved this year


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> WHY
> can someone moderate this chat hol-
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020
> ...


what


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what


dont ask


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

So here is my oc Kakayaku Hoshi (Bright star) ,,, he's top notch kind right? Uh,


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> dont ask


ok


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> View attachment 304497
> So here is my oc Kakayaku Hoshi (Bright star) ,,, he's top notch kind right? Uh,


yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

dun dun
d-doo do do do do do
dun dun
d-do dO do do do DO do do


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> broski, brotein powder, brotato chip, you no longer scare me
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020
> 
> a jojo song is playing I feel empowered





im charging


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 17, 2020)

listen to this amazingness


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> cool im bout to miss out because **** school


:C


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 304501
> im charging


roomba man


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> roomba man


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

WHAT the HECK are PEANUT BUTTER vibes

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020



Origami said:


> View attachment 304506


Psychadelic roomba man


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 304506


concern


----------



## Mick (Aug 17, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> listen to this amazingness



Wait I know that one
A remix of that absolutely killed me on Beat Saber


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> WHAT the HECK are PEANUT BUTTER vibes


fulfilling vibes


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 17, 2020)

Mick said:


> Wait I know that one
> A remix of that absolutely killed me on Beat Saber


.0.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> fulfilling vibes


like actually or do you just like peanut butter that much


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why are you leaving


because i have a zoom meeting
also i can be here until 3:00 est


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

my arms hurt


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> like actually or do you just like peanut butter that much


peanut butter is god tier
also youtube i refuse to watch this stop recommending urusei yatsura italian openings please

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020





i will never watch this stop


----------



## Mick (Aug 17, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> .0.



:0


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> peanut butter is god tier
> also youtube i refuse to watch this stop recommending urusei yatsura italian openings please
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020
> ...


ew n o


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

in kindergarten, I chased my old friend around with peanut butter on my face
they're allergic to nuts


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

Mick said:


> :0


(0(o )0 )


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> in kindergarten, I chased my old friend around with peanut butter on my face
> they're allergic to nuts


the origins of darkness


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> in kindergarten, I chased my old friend around with peanut butter on my face
> they're allergic to nuts


I spy a criminal here


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> peanut butter is god tier
> also youtube i refuse to watch this stop recommending urusei yatsura italian openings please
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020
> ...




 just click the three dots and then press not interested


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I spy a criminal here


my time has come to be isekai'd

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020

the peanut butter vibes song is on


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


>


that is classic


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> my time has come to be isekai'd
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020
> 
> the peanut butter vibes song is on


or live'nt


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 304510 just click the three dots and then press not interested


oh if only it worked like that, doing that didnt stop me from getting one piece spoilers and it hasn't stopped the video from coming back


----------



## Mick (Aug 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> (0(o )0 )



( 👁 o 👁 )


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> or live'nt


let me finish the peanut butter vibes song first


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> oh if only it worked like that, doing that didnt stop me from getting one piece spoilers and it hasn't stopped the video from coming back


have you tried pressing dont reccomend channel


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> let me finish the peanut butter vibes song first


no


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> have you tried pressing dont reccomend channel


yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> no


but I like Glass Animals


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> but I like Glass Animals


still no
i have you at swordpoint


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> but I like Glass Animals


i like the one with the pineapples


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i like the one with the pineapples


why


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> why


yes


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> yes


but
why


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i like the one with the pineapples


i like the one with peanut butter vibes and the one where the girl eats mayo when blazed


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> but
> why


its good snon g


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> its good snon g


i dont understand
i am seriously uncultured


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

I have no idea what y’all’s are talking about


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> i like the one with peanut butter vibes and the one where the girl eats mayo when blazed


i like the one where the color blue goes bye bye


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I have no idea what y’all’s are talking about


Glass Animals


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 17, 2020)

WHY 
BYE YA'LL 
I'M GOING SOMEWHERE IN FAIR FOR LIKE 10 MINS


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

oh it changed to elton john weee


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh it changed to elton john weee


s
t
o
p


p
w
e
a
s
e


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> s
> t
> o
> p
> ...


I'm still standin
Yeah yeah yeah


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

okay what would you all type here if there was suddenly a banner saying "the fair is canceled"


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Sub Urban is now playing

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020



Saltyy said:


> okay what would you all type here if there was suddenly a banner saying "the fair is canceled"


egg time


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> okay what would you all type here if there was suddenly a banner saying "the fair is canceled"


i would die inside
again
and post cronchy roll


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

you nev


OtakuTrash said:


> i would die inside
> again
> and post cronchy roll


er finished the song


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

no seriously I need actual responses for my project


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you nev
> 
> er finished the song


IK 
it was to leave you on a cliffhanger


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> okay what would you all type here if there was suddenly a banner saying "the fair is canceled"


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> IK
> it was to leave you on a cliffhanger


how dare you I'm already in the middle of a cliffhanger


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> yes


aaah art succ


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 17, 2020)

the mods are alseep
no wonder it's dream themed


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> how dare you I'm already in the middle of a cliffhanger


i am hanging on a cliff
help


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i am hanging on a cliff
> help


Long live the king


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Long live the king


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Long live the king


*pushes*
long live de mods


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> okay what would you all type here if there was suddenly a banner saying "the fair is canceled"


Guess it’s back to the woods for me...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> *pushes*
> long live de mods


*pulls you down with me* hunger games time

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020

Elton John again


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*


 Ty


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *pulls you down with me* hunger games time
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020
> 
> Elton John again


WATER!
*pushes aside*
BREAK MY FALL


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> WATER!
> *pushes aside*
> BREAK MY FALL


wow okay wow guess I'll die


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

any more things y'all would say if fair was canceled


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

again


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wow okay wow guess I'll die


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

Bow wow yibby yo yibby yay bow wow yibby you yibby yay


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> any more things y'all would say if fair was canceled


this


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 17, 2020)

ka





Saltyy said:


> this


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> any more things y'all would say if fair was canceled


Guess the mods can't keep a promise


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Bow wow yibby yo yibby yay bow wow yibby you yibby yay


kurb
look at this



by toadwarts


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> kurb
> look at this
> View attachment 304518
> by toadwarts


why

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020

bye ya'll see ya tomorrow


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> kurb
> look at this
> View attachment 304518
> by toadwarts


Oh god


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

what t


Origami said:


> kurb
> look at this
> View attachment 304518
> by toadwarts


he what


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> kurb
> look at this
> View attachment 304518
> by toadwarts


wtf


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> any more things y'all would say if fair was canceled


NOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> kurb
> look at this
> View attachment 304518
> by toadwarts


I will become a mod and delete this cursed image


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> kurb
> look at this
> View attachment 304518
> by toadwarts


@Kurb


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

i can assure you a talented artist made it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> i can assure you a talented artist made it


wow, did you pay money for that?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> i can assure you a talented artist made it


Was it you


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Was it you


no but it was someone on the forum


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> i can assure you a talented artist made it


I wish I was a talented artist. I wish I had talent period.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I will become a mod and delete this cursed image


@Vrisnem 
make this man a mod so he can get rid of that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Ori did you pay *money *for that?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ori did you pay *money *for that?


i paid in friendship


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> i paid in friendship


do you buy stuff from the back of spencers in friendship, too?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

ok i have to go bac to online class ill see you in like 1 hour


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

I finished my dream


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I finished my dream


good morning


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> good morning


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> do you buy stuff from the back of spencers in friendship, too?


ask my friend who does buy from the back if he does


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I finished my dream


good night


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Ultimate frenzy:


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> ask my friend who does buy from the back if he does


which one


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Ultimate frenzy:


wasn't included dislikee


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Ultimate frenzy:


 i love this


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> wasn't included dislikee


your barely ever here tho

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020



ohare01 said:


> i love this


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

ill brb in 5 let me know if kurb sees the blessed image and the truth will be revealed


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> your barely ever here tho
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020


wh-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Ultimate frenzy:


art amazing


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> art amazing


y e s

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020



Milky star said:


> wh-


you don't seem like the type of basement dweller that would riot


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> y e s
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020
> 
> ...


i promoted the riot ma'am


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Ultimate frenzy:


Also kurb lmfao he and Enxssi are the most accurate


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> i promoted the riot ma'am


ma'am still


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Either way. Wonderful art.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Mike Posner is playing
Idk what to do


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Either way. Wonderful art.


it took longer than you want to know


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ma'am still


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Ultimate frenzy:


If you don't win
*BIG PANIK RIOT BIG PANIK*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


>


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


>


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> If you don't win
> *BUG PANIK RIOT BIG PANIK*


Sdhjhjjsk I won't win but your so sweet


----------



## Chris (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Ultimate frenzy:



What did I just read?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> What did I just read?




don't ask.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Mod approved


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

We riot if they don't pick Saltyy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Mod approved


apparently so


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> What did I just read?


Quality art sir.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Quality art sir.


I love my TBT friends


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

sweet dreams are made of this
who am I to disagree


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Not fair this contest is rigged I got a terrible dream.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020



Saltyy said:


> I love my TBT friends


gud


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> sweet dreams are made of this
> who am I to disagree


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Not fair this contest is rigged I got a terrible dream.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020
> 
> ...


Hmmm, someone on a pedestal for being the kindest in the kindness competition?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

I wonder if my creation complys with the rules?

or is it gonna be taken as a joke?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I wonder if my creation complys with the rules?
> 
> or is it gonna be taken as a joke?


just go with it


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I wonder if my creation complys with the rules?
> 
> or is it gonna be taken as a joke?


The mods are a joke if they don't approve of it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Guess I gotta get to work on mine


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> just go with it





Rosie977 said:


> The mods are a joke if they don't approve of it


okay time to post it :'D


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Salty better win or I'm snapping someones neck


----------



## Chris (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Not fair this contest is rigged I got a terrible dream.


Not rigged! Mine is terrible too.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

is this for the first dream thing


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hmmm, someone on a pedestal for being the kindest in the kindness competition?


that's too sugaryy for me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Salty better win or I'm snapping someones neck


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Not rigged! Mine is terrible too.


Okay what if it's some cloud pirates or something discovering gold


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Not rigged! Mine is terrible too.


they gave me, the one who can't draw, one of the easier ones and i feel bad lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Not rigged! Mine is terrible too.


Easy you discover treasure and become a materilist

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020

*It's rigged I riot vris *


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

submitted..

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020

the anxiety is real 

_did I submit it right?
is it in the right thread?
will it be taken as a joke?
will it count
?_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> submitted..


Y e s

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020

I guess ill draw tom nook looking proud later idfk


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> submitted..
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020
> 
> ...


off topic but when did those emojis become a trend


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> submitted..
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020
> 
> ...


Yes it counts and yes I'm preparing the UN-KNEECAPPER just in case


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> submitted..
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020
> 
> ...


winner


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> off topic but when did those emojis become a trend


nobody does that with their fingers irl either so its a conspiracy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> nobody does that with their fingers irl either so its a conspiracy


well it means something in sign language


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

ok but i dont know sign language

also how is it already 4 oclock it feels like i just woke up


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

nvm guy im back


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Yes it counts and yes I'm preparing the UN-KNEECAPPER just in case


May Morgana watch over my soul


----------



## Chris (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Okay what if it's some cloud pirates or something discovering gold


That's more detail than I thought of. I just imagined an open pirate chest with goodies inside. I've submitted entries for a couple of events (just for fun, I don't earn any prizes) but I'll probably pass on that one.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> nvm guy im back


what does your first dream even mean


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> off topic but when did those emojis become a trend


idk


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Vris a soft sheep he a softtttyy


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> what does your first dream even mean


green investor


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> green investor


im so sorry


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> green investor


wh


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

At least your animal is not made


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> wh


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 304537View attachment 304538


oh no


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 304537View attachment 304538


rip


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> At least your animal is not made


animal gives birth 2020 colorized


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> rip


draw ribbot for yours lol


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> kurb
> look at this
> View attachment 304518
> by toadwarts


who is toadsworts and where does he reside


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> draw ribbot for yours lol


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

or stitches

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020

ready made like a marketable item


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

it is bold to think i will not draw a plant sending money to a nigerian prince


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

@Kurb


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> who is toadsworts and where does he reside


i can show you the way


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


>


Like someone just made Ribbot and he's an animal robot


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Like someone just made Ribbot and he's an animal robot


k


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> animal gives birth 2020 colorized


I laughed so hard but I'm in the car so I tried to cover it up with a gag but now I'm gagging and laughing help


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> who is toadsworts and where does he reside


probably in your backyard


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I laughed so hard but I'm in the car so I tried to cover it up with a gag but now I'm gagging and laughing help


no laugh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> or stitches
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020
> 
> ready made like a marketable item


build-a-bear


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> build-a-bear


probably

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020

Kurb loved my post...

_is it really that good????_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> i can show you the way


where



Saltyy said:


> @Kurb View attachment 304543


accuracy 100


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

I'm gonna doodle some of y'all's dream prompts for fun


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

beep beep beep your Marshal Marshmallow Microwave Dinner™ is ready!


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> where
> 
> 
> accuracy 100


discord


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm gonna doodle some of y'all's dream prompts for fun


mine better be tom nook or ray man doing something


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> beep beep beep your Marshal Marshmallow Microwave Dinner™ is ready!


*marshal fans are screaming*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> discord
> 
> mine better be tom nook or ray man doing something


I already made some and sadly it's not that


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> discord
> 
> mine better be tom nook or ray man doing something


his @


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

What should i draw for my dream - Online Poll - StrawPoll.com
					

What's your opinion? Vote now: Draw a plant sending money to a nigerian prince, Draw a plant saying "maybe its maybeline"...




					strawpoll.com
				



this is very important


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

Prince all the way


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> @Kurb View attachment 304543


you should make this but with what our general vibes are


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

check discord


Kurb said:


> his @


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> What should i draw for my dream - Online Poll - StrawPoll.com
> 
> 
> What's your opinion? Vote now: Draw a plant sending money to a nigerian prince, Draw a plant saying "maybe its maybeline"...
> ...


plant sending money to a Nigerian Prince is


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

Democracy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> you should make this but with what our general vibes are


too much work lmfao


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Traveling Bellionaire is finished because it was the easiest


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 304545
> Democracy


is nobody talking about

"Four persons"


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

Gotta go for a bit, cya


----------



## Chris (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Vris a soft sheep he a softtttyy


I'm fluffy.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm fluffy.


let me pet you--


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> let me pet you--


milky no


----------



## Chris (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> let me pet you--


I bite.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I bite.


oh no


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

frogslime you ever make something like that again i swear


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> frogslime you ever make something like that again i swear


What did they make


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> frogslime you ever make something like that again i swear


what


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What did they make


art


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Show


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Show


no


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Show





it was a collaborative effort between 2 great minds


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I bite.


Even better.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 304554
> it was a collaborative effort between 2 great minds


you left out the legal notice


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 304554
> it was a collaborative effort between 2 great minds


Wowie


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you left out the legal notice


the
what


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> the
> what


show legal notice


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> the
> what


legal disclaimer


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2020)

trying to draw a wasteful camper and im like ok tis rip


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> trying to draw a wasteful camper and im like ok tis rip


show art


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

@Kurb


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 304557


more reasons to hate both of you


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> show art


I barely started lineart-ing it


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> trying to draw a wasteful camper and im like ok tis rip


im making a flower send money to a nigerian prince scam email
life is good


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb is a sourpuss


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

krub what do you think of me


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> im making a flower send money to a nigerian prince scam email
> life is good


lmfao enjoy it


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> more reasons to hate both of you


do not underestimate our power


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 304557





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 304556
> @Kurb


 I'm dead


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> krub what do you think of me


michigan


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> michigan


what


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> michigan


?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> michigan


ooh like that one movie with the cannibal


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what


michigann


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ooh like that one movie with the cannibal


what they made a movie and the jikken gang?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what they made a movie and the jikken gang?


Wanna see it I can link it
it's on youtube


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> michigann


i don't get it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

bruh I still can't believe they're gonna give irl prizes for the fair


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> bruh I still can't believe they're gonna give irl prizes for the fair


Irl prizes I can't get cause my parents are lame


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Irl prizes I can't get cause my parents are lame


I'd have to ask my parents


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


>


I'm not watching t that


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i don't get it


idk


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I'm not watching t that


I like the music


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

sheilaa said:


>


snail salt?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020



sheilaa said:


>


lobster salt?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> snail salt?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020
> 
> ...


yes and no scorpion salt


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> yes and no scorpion salt


Oh ok


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

They had two things in common: violence and perfume.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> They had two things in common: violence and perfume.


Uh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Uh


From the movie


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> From the movie


k


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> idk


at least you dont hate me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

I can't stop singing solo by jennie


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

ddlc music came on in my spotify akqcqcwjwjwvwv


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ddlc music came on in my spotify akqcqcwjwjwvwv


this reminds me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Knowing ddlc I'm scared it'll suddenly get scary


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Knowing ddlc I'm scared it'll suddenly get scary







__





						So...I think this is a glitch?
					

Idk what happened guys.......I logged out of my game then went back in to play again and now my player looks like this. How do I fix this?😐



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Knowing ddlc I'm scared it'll suddenly get scary


Is the song called sayonara or some sort of variation


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Is the song called sayonara or some sort of variation


I heard a song called that before


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Is the song called sayonara or some sort of variation


No lol it's called "my confession"
Didnt get scary phew


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I heard a song called that before


in the soundtrack it plays when the first bad thing happens in act 2


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> in the soundtrack it plays when the first bad thing happens in act 2


it's a different song


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Ddlc itself just gives me anxiety because _I know how it is man_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ddlc itself just gives me anxiety because _I know how it is man_


Ok


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

oi oi y'all wanna see something cute


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oi oi y'all wanna see something cute


yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> yes






I watch it every year


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Ok


Stop being kurb/enxssi


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Stop being kurb/enxssi


I don't feel like typing more


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I don't feel like typing more


still giving me those vibes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> still giving me those vibes


k


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I watch it every year


spoiler alert the ending is messed up though


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Stop being kurb/enxssi


ok


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

hi


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Stop being kurb/enxssi


i give her permission to be me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i give her permission to be me


ok


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

flower gets scammed out of 1000 dollars


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 304573
> flower gets scammed out of 1000 dollars


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

thank you saltyy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 304575
> thank you saltyy


yw snazz lord


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Raymond is no more


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

What


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 304584
> What


Amazing


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

Hey y’all who have cool pictures in their signature and use imgur: how do y’all get a picture in without that dumb Imgur link thing?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

wh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/cz5CYld


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hey y’all who have cool pictures in their signature and use imgur: how do y’all get a picture in without that dumb Imgur link thing?


forget imgur use imbb


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

This is the problem I’m having

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020



Milky star said:


> forget imgur use imbb


It doesn’t put up anything like Imgur?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> forget imgur use imbb


^^^^


----------



## Chris (Aug 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hey y’all who have cool pictures in their signature and use imgur: how do y’all get a picture in without that dumb Imgur link thing?


You need to use the direct link for the image, e.g.







```
https://i.imgur.com/aYwnURI.png?2
```


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You need to use the direct link for the image, e.g.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi vrisnem i just finished making a picture of a flower sending money to a scammer


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Is my account aesthetic yet,,


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

frogslime is swamping me with nanbaka videos what have i done


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Is my account aesthetic yet,,


Yeyeye, is mine


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> frogslime is swamping me with nanbaka videos what have i done


did you watch it old man


----------



## Chris (Aug 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hi vrisnem i just finished making a picture of a flower sending money to a scammer


I may need for you to provide some context here in order to understand what you just said.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Is my account aesthetic yet,,


anime profile pic? √
weird font? √
pastel colors? √
has something to do with sleep? √
plays roblox? ¿
4/4 very aesthetic

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> I may need for you to provide some context here in order to understand what you just said.


No


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yeyeye, is mine


yes,, too bad the shout outs are gone


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You need to use the direct link for the image, e.g.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How would I access that on mobile?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> anime profile pic? √
> weird font? √
> pastel colors? √
> has something to do with sleep? √
> ...


_*Did you just tell a mod no?????????!!!!!!11111*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hi vrisnem i just finished making a picture of a flower sending money to a scammer


nobody: 
My dreams:


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> yes,, too bad the shout outs are gone


I didnt have room :c


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> anime profile pic? √
> weird font? √
> pastel colors? √
> has something to do with sleep? √
> ...


I dislike robloxs but I got the other checks soo


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*Did you just tell a mod no?????????!!!!!!11111*_


*for comedic purposes D:*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I didnt have room :c


sad


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *for comedic purposes D:*


funny 100/10


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *for comedic purposes D:*


bad enx now u get ban


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> bad enx now u get ban


nooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

@Enxssi am I aesthetic or do I need a weird font too


----------



## Chris (Aug 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *for comedic purposes D:*


I'm going to close my eyes and press some buttons, and if your posting privileges in this thread happen to disappear then it surely must have been an accident.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Enxssi am I aesthetic or do I need a weird font too


you are aesthetic 4/4 extra credit for caik lineup


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

I'm late to my meeting


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm going to close my eyes and press some buttons, and if your posting privileges in this thread happen to disappear then it surely must have been an accident.


AH


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

i am aesthetic man pogger


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> i am aesthetic man pogger


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> nooooooooooooooooooooooo


Yeeeeeees


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 304591


money straight from the streets of lagos? sign me up


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you are aesthetic 4/4 extra credit for caik lineup


I am right here am I aesthetic?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 304591


99/2 ign


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Disembowel the catt


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Why the cinnamon toast **** is 7rings playing over some spanish drama


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I am right here am I aesthetic?


75% aesthetic


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Disembowel the catt


what


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> 75% aesthetic


why


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what


Rip out the cat's bowels


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

time to go edit the morganas


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> why


no anime pfp or weird font


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> no anime pfp or weird font


>:C

persona has some anime tho


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

I'm the aesthetic *Godess.*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

Okey I think I figured it out! IDK if I’m within the height requirements but I kept my pic’s height below 250 I think


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

posting for my reference


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> >:C
> 
> persona has some anime tho


k 4/4


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm the aesthetic *Godess.*


you can't spell goddess right stfu


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> you can't spell goddess right stfu


you better sotp being the spelling police or @Kurb will take away a whole point on ign


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

Ignore this I might have to post stuff every once in awhile




Spoiler



Fun things. Happy things. They'll all eventually change someday, you know? But can you still love this place?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> you can't spell goddess right stfu


Wait it has two ds? God ****** dyslexia

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020

*I'm the aesthetic Goddess. :3*


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Why the cinnamon toast **** is 7rings playing over some spanish drama


spanish people and kpop are like bread and butter


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> spanish people and kpop are like bread and butter


do you are have stupid


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> do you are have stupid


no this is a fact


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> do you are have stupid


no u


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

7 rings isn't kpop lmao


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> 7 rings isn't kpop lmao


i just assume anything music related from you is kpoop


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> i just assume anything music related from you is kpoop


kpoop I like it.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

who would miss me if I disappeared lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> 7 rings isn't kpop lmao


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> who would miss me if I disappeared lol


me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


>


the **** is that?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> who would miss me if I disappeared lol


i would : (


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> who would miss me if I disappeared lol


all of us bro


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> who would miss me if I disappeared lol


We’d all be screaming about you dying


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> the **** is that?


kpop


ohare01 said:


> who would miss me if I disappeared lol


hi


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> the **** is that?


7 Rings but Kake-Pop


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Me you ******* ******


uh

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> We’d all be screaming about you dying


Accuracy 100


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> uh


Never leavee


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i would : (


everyone would


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Never leavee


oki

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020



Saltyy said:


> everyone would


I see that now
Why are you guys so nice to me'


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> oki
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020
> 
> ...


Because you're nice to us


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> oki
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020
> 
> ...


because you are cool


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

But what if I leave


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> But what if I leave



no


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> But what if I leave


*Don't*
ill cry


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

no one leave without warning


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

If any of you left I'll cry


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> no


O H


ohare01 said:


> *Don't*
> ill cry


O H NO


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> But what if I leave


even you saying that made me feel like crying donT


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

god forbid i go to sleep early or i'd wake up to 50 dms from frogslime and kurb and 100 pings on tbt


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> If any of you left I'll cry






don't cry


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> even you saying that made me feel like crying donT


qwq aah


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> god forbid i go to sleep early or i'd wake up to 50 dms from frogslime and kurb and 100 pings on tbt


accurate


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> god forbid i go to sleep early or i'd wake up to 50 dms from frogslime and kurb and 100 pings on tbt


we do not speak of that incident anymore


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> we do not speak of that incident anymore


what is your avatar


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> But what if I leave


No


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> what is your avatar


liang
can you guess what it's from


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Oh yeye another warning


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh yeye another warning


for what


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

How they know I was cursing I could have said you purple pineapple


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> How they know I was cursing I could have said you purple pineapple


?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> liang
> can you guess what it's from


the fujoshi anime nanbaka


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> the fujoshi anime nanbaka


it's an action-comedy mind you


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

hm


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> for what


WHAT'S THE WARNING LADY


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> WHAT'S THE WARNING LADY


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


>


do you smoke


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


>


Ok


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> do you smoke


what


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

I'm done with school woohoo


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Ok


key word was inappropriate behaviour


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> what


if you die of lung cancer I'll sock you in the stomach


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm done with school woohoo


Noice


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

I may have browsed the forum while doing school


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> if you die of lung cancer I'll sock you in the stomach


why did this come up


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

This thread always gets violent some time in the day


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I may have browsed the forum while doing school


I did that, too.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020



Origami said:


> why did this come up


all of your characters s m o k e


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I may have browsed the forum while doing school


I'll probably be y same


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

he's avoiding the question


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

school suk


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> he's avoiding the question


whats the question


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> whats the question


sir do you hit that blunt


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> sir do you hit that blunt


last i checked that doesnt cause lung cancer, but no i dont smoke cigarettes (which do)

also


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

why am I screaming "swing" at the top of my lungs


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> why am I screaming "swing" at the top of my lungs


Because youre insane


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Because youre insane


just show her a little swing


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

I don't know how lung cancer works


Origami said:


> last i checked that doesnt cause lung cancer, but no i dont smoke cigarettes (which do)
> 
> also


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

*ring ring* um yes hello? I would like to know the address of whoever made these letters? _Business reasons._


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I may have browsed the forum while doing school


I may have after completing a certain powerpoint


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *ring ring* um yes hello? I would like to know the address of whoever made these letters? _Business reasons._


Uh


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *ring ring* um yes hello? I would like to know the address of whoever made these letters? _Business reasons._


Your sig seems more creepy with the fun things happy things part


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Your sig seems more creepy with the fun things happy things part


_Kruby there's some fun In that dark room wanna see?_
Uh yeah you're actually right now that I think about it...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> _Kruby there's some fun In that dark room wanna see?_
> Uh yeah you're actually right now that I think about it...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> _Kruby there's some fun In that dark room wanna see?_
> Uh yeah you're actually right now that I think about it...


Oh gosh yes it’s a madness mantra


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


>


What


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


>


It's funny you think I'm watching that


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> _Kruby there's some fun In that dark room wanna see?_
> Uh yeah you're actually right now that I think about it...


have mercy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> It's funny you think I'm watching that


y same


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What


speed racer commits voluntary manslaughter


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> speed racer commits voluntary manslaughter


Ok


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> have mercy


lemon boy


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> lemon boy


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

Fresh from the Adobe Spark gearworks


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 304655
> Fresh from the Adobe Spark gearworks


the 3d text reminds me of something i made a while ago


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> the 3d text reminds me of something i made a while ago


i can make more


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i can make more


make me a new phone lock screen ive been needing a replacement


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i can make more


Please do


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> make me a new phone lock screen ive been needing a replacement





https://imgur.com/a/4MIhxQh


----------



## Mick (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 304655
> Fresh from the Adobe Spark gearworks



Is that for the magazine contest


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> make me a new phone lock screen ive been needing a replacement


 kurb
kurb please


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> https://imgur.com/a/4MIhxQh


tempting



also i cant believe the mario gangs gonna die guys


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> tempting
> View attachment 304665
> also i cant believe the mario gangs gonna die guys


 rip mario


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

rapper mario origins:


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

Aaaaaand I found out how to check everyone’s prompts...tilt my phone


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

Can you read this or is it too small?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Can you read this or is it too small?


ican

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020





why is this an unused paper mario sprite


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> ican
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020
> 
> ...


is that where breadsticks come from


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> ican
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020
> 
> ...


um


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> my grandpa just told my grand uncle Cheetos are goat ****



yeah...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> yeah...


the ****


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> the ****


idk


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> is that where breadsticks come from


Cursed comment i love it tho


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Gotta buy a 70 dollar book :')


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Cursed comment i love it tho


to cursed comments thread you go

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020



Milky star said:


> Gotta buy a 70 dollar book :')


scammers


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Gotta buy a 70 dollar book :')


piracy is an option


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

I are hav confushin


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> piracy is an option


I need it for collegeee


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 304675
> I are hav confushin


Many people are hav confushin apparently


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

@Kurb you are paper mario obsessed tell me the story of the unused sprite i found


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

I returned


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I returned


Hai again


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

hello


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I need it for collegeee


the one benefit ive had this year is that we're not going to be needing books apparently, so that saves me hundreds of dollar


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I need it for collegeee


what's the textbook name


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Aaa


----------



## Chris (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I need it for collegeee


Check out the library before you spend money on books. I got through two degrees without paying for a single book.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Piracy isn't a crime, remember that kids


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Check out the library before you spend money on books. I got through two degrees without paying for a single book.


nice goose plush, now we need a punchy plush... id go ham on the tbt fair for one of those


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Goose plush cute


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Plushes?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Plushes?


Vris collectibles


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

ah I see it looks cute


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

I just noticed the plush


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> ah I see it looks cute


clockwise makes a post more than one word 2020 colorized


----------



## Chris (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> nice goose plush, now we need a punchy plush... id go ham on the tbt fair for one of those





Saltyy said:


> Goose plush cute





Clockwise said:


> ah I see it looks cute



Yes he's a cutie. I love him.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> @Kurb you are paper mario obsessed tell me the story of the unused sprite i found


pog


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Yes he's a cutie. I love him.


Goose is one of the best chickens (I’m a sucker for more realistic villagers)


----------



## Chris (Aug 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Goose is one of the best chickens (I’m a sucker for more realistic villagers)


Goose is my favourite villager.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> the one benefit ive had this year is that we're not going to be needing books apparently, so that saves me hundreds of dollar


shut


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

I wonder what I should work on next for the fair after the signature


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Check out the library before you spend money on books. I got through two degrees without paying for a single book.


It's online there is no library.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> It's online there is no library.


Rip


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Oh...


----------



## Chris (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> It's online there is no library.


A lot of colleges have online libraries.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> A lot of colleges have online libraries.


I aLreAdy BoUghT iT I speak broke now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I aLreAdy BoUghT iT I speak broke now


what language do you think I speak


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Luckily I have another check in my room and 200 dollars cash and savings,,


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Pretty much this year I don't have textbooks, just going to be online or whatever


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Luckily I have another check in my room and 200 dollars cash and savings,,


so you don't speak broke


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

I had to get a bunch of access codes...


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Theres payment for online library in college?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> so you don't speak broke


Give it a month- besides I can't use the savings or 200 dollars,,


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I had to get a bunch of access codes...


ive gotten nothing from my program yet and my course is in 3 weeks


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Give it a month- besides I can't use the savings or 200 dollars,,





Saltyy said:


> so you don't speak broke


you ain't broke


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

I wonder what I should do next
Maybe the ingame photo thing


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

we have a rapper mario origin story now


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> you ain't broke


eh,,


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Rapper Mario?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Rapper Mario?


The Hunger Games legend


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Legacy moves on


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> The Hunger Games legend


Yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

I tried to wash water off my hands with water idk why


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I tried to wash water off my hands with water idk why


what


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

i have such a good signature im gonna win something


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what


I thought "Oh my hands are wet" and I washed the water off with water

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020

didn't work


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I thought "Oh my hands are wet" and I washed the water off with water
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020
> 
> didn't work


Frogslimeofficial killed water with their own weapon


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

I have to work on my sig later, then change my aesthetic tomorrow.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I have to work on my sig later, then change my aesthetic tomorrow.


now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Frogslimeofficial killed water with their own weapon


My hands are dry now so I'm gonna pretend it was the water's doing


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Later....
I do it when everyone is inactive or so


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

today is a weird day


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> today is a weird day


how many of these avatars do you have saved


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> how many of these avatars do you have saved


too many my guy


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> too many my guy


i like to think that you cut them yourself


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> i like to think that you cut them yourself


some of them, actually
takes too much effort though


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

he awaken't


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> some of them, actually
> takes too much effort though


i mean considering you'd have to dl each ep and get to just the right part


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> View attachment 304709 he awaken't


He sleep


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> He sleep


He slep


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Not sleepn't


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> i mean considering you'd have to dl each ep and get to just the right part


That
And I also record the episodes with OBS


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

thats a streaming thing right


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Pogg


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

Poggn'tn't


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Poggyress


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

Seastar's awake


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

I don't have much to do so this has been open on my computer all day for when I wanna watch it at random


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Seastar's awake


hi seasonal moneybag boy


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

uplifting fact's day one:
if you live in America, do not be afraid of North Korea. they say they'll launch missiles to the US, but deep deep down, they know if they attack America, things won't go well for them
----end uplifting fact-----


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> uplifting fact's day one:
> if you live in America, do not be afraid of North Korea. they say they'll launch missiles to the US, but deep deep down, they know if they attack America, things won't go well for them
> ----end uplifting fact-----


Kurb what does this entail


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Kurb what does this entail


wdym


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> wdym


how's that uplifting


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

What is happening


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

@Enxssi I sent you a friend request on roblox just because
my name is HeyItz_Abriana bad name I know


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

im tired


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> im tired


same


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

I slept at 10:40 and woke up at quarter to 6, why do I have to wake up at late 5 -_-


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> how's that uplifting


I don't know


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

i may go to sleep do not dm me 50 times ok

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020



Kurb said:


> I don't know


lemo


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> i may go to sleep do not dm me 50 times ok
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020
> 
> ...


*dms you 50 times*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

im depressed | im the subway surfers theme song
---------------------------------------------------------
what | bah duh bah bah bah


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Idk what this is but I love it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Idk what this is but I love it


I will not watch


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I will not watch


it's just spongebob music remade as an undertale song lol


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

AAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Idk what this is but I love it


Omg


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Omg


beautiful


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Idk what this is but I love it


what a funky little guy

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020

Oh that's Spongeboy me Bob


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 304741
> AAAAAAAAAAAAA


Aaaaaa


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what a funky little guy
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020
> 
> Oh that's Spongeboy me Bob


Indeed
Also the dude remade a jojo song too


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 304741
> AAAAAAAAAAAAA


"AAAAAA"
Prompt: AAAAAA
Captain: AAAAAAA
etc


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> "AAAAAA"
> Prompt: AAAAAA
> Captain: AAAAAAA
> etc


a


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Indeed
> Also the dude remade a jojo song too


Boneless pizza


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Boneless soap


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

My sister just walked in and gave me my old doll because she "doesn't like green eyes."


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> a


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 304745


Aaaaay


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> My sister just walked in and gave me my old doll because she "doesn't like green eyes."


?????


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 304745


Why did this image make me laugh


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

the mario noises


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Green is envy


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

If any of you get this i swear


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 304745


Alright now slide to the left
A
Slide to the right
A​I don't remember the rest so middle time
A​


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Infected letter


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ?????


I'm just as confused


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 304748
> If any of you get this i swear


i do not


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 304748
> If any of you get this i swear


Definitely a Jackbox game, right?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

play tetrs 2bcom smort


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Definitely a Jackbox game, right?


which


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Person who passed the letter is infected

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020

I need to play Tetris again


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm just as confused


she's inventing more discrimination

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020

stop her


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

hAAAAAA


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> which


It's like Monster Hunting or something


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

Oh we're playing stuff nobody else gets?


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Cool


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> she's inventing more discrimination
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020
> 
> stop her


Idk how to tell her though
She's the 5-year-old not the 10-year-old thankfully so she can be taught


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 304751
> play tetrs 2bcom smort


I play Tetris so am smort


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Idk how to tell her though
> She's the 5 year-old not the 10 year-old thankfully so she can be taught


Ohhh makes sense


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

I need to play Puyo Tetris, but I keep forgetting


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I need to play Puyo Tetris, but I keep forgetting


why


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I need to play Puyo Tetris, but I keep forgetting


1v1 me in it


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

When I’m able to go back maybe


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 304755


gIVE ME THIS IMAGE HNNGGGGGGGG


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 304755


what


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 304755


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what


it’s a danganronpa thing


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> it’s a danganronpa thing


of course


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

What


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> i go to sleep do not dm me 50 times ok


reminder


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

Give me an idea for a buisness and I'll make a flyer for it. Anything.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Give me an idea for a buisness and I'll make a flyer for it. Anything.


Pizzaria that only serves pizza with pineapple


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Selling boneless pizza


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Pizzaria that only serves pizza with pineapple


Ok


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Pizza on pineapple seems nice as well


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

pure pain post office


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Missing amazon package cooperation


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> pure pain post office


What do you mail through that service???


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Imagine eating 2 whole boxes of pizza in one day


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Imagine eating 2 whole boxes of pizza in one day


I could do that sometimes when food is real lean


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

our to do list:
Pure Pain Post 
Missing Package Professionals


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What do you mail through that service???


Paper cuts


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Sending paper cuts


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Sending paper cuts


Wowie


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Imagine eating 2 whole boxes of pizza in one day


Did that with my mom once


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Did that with my mom once


Yum


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Yum


y e s
Josuke called me out and said that wasn't healthy at all but
_who cares_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> y e s
> Josuke called me out and said that wasn't healthy at all but
> _who cares_


eat pizza


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> eat pizza


I had some today :D


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Eating a whole pizza is cool


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I had some today :D


Lmao I just had some


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Eating a whole pizza is cool


Unhealthy but ❤cool❤


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

I need to learn how to animate stars for my signature later as well...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Amazing


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 304762


UW’s nightmare


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Can I order UW a pineapple on pizza?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

Heerree uwwy come on we got something for you~


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Can I order UW a pineapple on pizza?


Yes but you might lose the ability to speak


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

I'm now doing weekly check-ups on everyone whether y'all like it or not. How are y'all doing?


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

I’m doing fine


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm now doing weekly check-ups on everyone whether y'all like it or not. How are y'all doing?


Pretty aight for someone who’s cursed


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Ahh,,


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm now doing weekly check-ups on everyone whether y'all like it or not. How are y'all doing?


Ate almost a whole pizza, really full and feel terrible
10/10 will do it again


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Ate almost a whole pizza, really full and feel terrible
> 10/10 will do it again


Um, good thing or bad thing?


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

My record was 8 slices I think


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

As long as you guys are eating and eating healthy it's cool


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

so what flyer are we doing now folks


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

GUYS GUYS WATCH THIS


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Fake party invitation maybe


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

i think we had Pure Pain Post up next


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i think we had Pure Pain Post up next


Pure pain post office was Enxssi’s idea


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

I can eat whole large pizzaaa


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

I want to eat New York pizza


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

making a Pineland training video


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> making a Pineland training video


Shut


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Shut


Y E S


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Y E S


No


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Amazing presentation video


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm now doing weekly check-ups on everyone whether y'all like it or not. How are y'all doing?


im have nosebleed rn


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> im have nosebleed rn


Okay


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Okay


Okay


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Okay


Alrighty parddner


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Why do I keep seeing user icons when I search this thread on google


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm now doing weekly check-ups on everyone whether y'all like it or not. How are y'all doing?


Annoyed
My parents bought me a 64 gb sd card for my 2ds that doesn't even work :/
I'm pissed off


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

how's it holding up, Enx?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Annoyed
> My parents bought me a 64 gb sd card for my 2ds that doesn't even work :/
> I'm pissed off


Oh I'm sorry about that : (


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Ouch


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> how's it holding up, Enx?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020
> 
> ...


It's ok, my dad is going return it and see if he can find another one that'll work


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> how's it holding up, Enx?


no more bleed nose


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

This is what I am talking about
Some of these images are icons


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> This is what I am talking about
> Some of these images are icons


oh god my discord convo made it on there


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh god my discord convo made it on there


exposed


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Google bad


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Google bad


Google is my friend


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Depends
Google steals our profile pictures


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Depends
> Google steals our profile pictures


Google can have my profile picture
Spread the word of Idiots with Numbers


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Will spread it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Depends
> Google steals our profile pictures


And where do we get our profile pictures?
_Google_
or at least I do


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Mine is from Tumblr, Google and Blogs

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020

Let’s face it
Everything comes from google images


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Mine is from Tumblr, Google and Blogs


Mine is usually just from Google images but a few were from Instagram I think

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Mine is from Tumblr, Google and Blogs
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020
> 
> ...


goog


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> View attachment 304473
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020
> 
> ...


_*That's a jpeg.*_

Also, hello. I'm craving pizza now aaaaaa


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

I crave for pizza as well


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

I had pizza earlier


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Going to put a bunch of stuff for the cozy photo contest.
Going to do it for the tickets


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Going to put a bunch of stuff for the cozy photo contest.
> Going to do it for the tickets


I'm not cause it's too much work


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

I had one and 1/3 apple slices so pizza sounds really good rn


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

I might do the other prompts if they appeal to me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I had one and 1/3 apple slices so pizza sounds really good rn


Eat food


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

I'm starving.... aaaaaaaaa
Woomy is starving...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Eat food


I can't seem to like I'm gagging at the thought of eating anything else


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm starving.... aaaaaaaaa
> Woomy is starving...


Mood


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I can't seem to like I'm gagging at the thought of eating anything else


that's not good


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> that's not good


It happens
I'm trying to finish the apple for right now


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Yeye


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

I hate waiting for food while starving....


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

IT'S A TRIVIA MURDER PARTY
AND I'M YOUR CRAZY HOST


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

This picture hurts my brain


Spoiler


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> IT'S A TRIVIA MURDER PARTY
> AND I'M YOUR CRAZY HOST


That's regular host to you


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> This picture hurts my brain
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


stop


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> This picture hurts my brain
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


WHAT


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> This picture hurts my brain
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


oh dear I remember that


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> WHAT


yes


Kurb said:


> stop


no

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh dear I remember that


awful


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> IT'S A TRIVIA MURDER PARTY
> AND I'M YOUR CRAZY HOST


No me


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> This picture hurts my brain
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I feel like a neural network made that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

I finally finished the apple wheee


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No me


it' s a son g dum du m


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I feel like a neural network made that


It did, actually


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I feel like a neural network made that


a what

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It did, actually


what


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

I forgot these things I clicked quote on.


ohare01 said:


> who would miss me if I disappeared lol


_*Me.*_


Origami said:


> @Kurb you are paper mario obsessed tell me the story of the unused sprite i found


I thought I was Paper Mario obsessed... Though only with the first 3....


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Pretty sure it was made by GAN on a website called


ohare01 said:


> a what
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020
> 
> ...


art breeder


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

listening to songs at 1.5 speed is weird


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it' s a son g dum du m


kurb


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> kurb
> View attachment 304794


You're going to hell
I'm going to hell
We're all going to hell


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> kurb
> View attachment 304794



Why is this so good?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it' s a son g dum du m


No u


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You're going to hell
> I'm going to hell
> We're all going to hell


That's the plan


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You're going to hell
> I'm going to hell
> We're all going to hell


kurbporeon


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> kurb
> View attachment 304794


Putting you in my memoir as "Throw Molotov At And Pour Gasoline On"


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Putting you in my memoir as "Throw Molotov At And Pour Gasoline On"


what about me


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

_*What is happen?*_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Putting you in my memoir as "Throw Molotov At And Pour Gasoline On"


memoirs are for when you're old and lived a full life, it'll be too late then


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Dang I don't get any special memoir mentions


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

@Kurb can you confirm?


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

I put minimal effort into my entry
I will post it soon


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

@Kurb you literally broke my phone and I can't respond to that pm chat anymore because I quoted your post with all the a's and I can't delete it because my phone explodes
Why krub


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Kurb you literally broke my phone and I can't respond to that pm chat anymore because I quoted your post with all the a's and I can't delete it because my phone explodes
> Why krub


Oh no-
Um


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh no-
> Um


sad


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb what are you on?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 304796
> @Kurb can you confirm?


Invite me to that discussion immediately


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Invite me to that discussion immediately


this is gonna be fun


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Kurb you literally broke my phone and I can't respond to that pm chat anymore because I quoted your post with all the a's and I can't delete it because my phone explodes
> Why krub


<3


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Invite me to that discussion immediately


done and done


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You're going to hell
> I'm going to hell
> We're all going to hell


No


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> <3


*sadness noises*

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020



ohare01 said:


> *sadness noises*


i hate you sometimes krub


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

What is happening


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What is happening


Kurby broke my phone


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Kurby broke my phone


clear cookies


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Kurby broke my phone


One word for you.
Celeste


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> clear cookies


ok


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

I'm beating roach boy to death


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm beating roach boy to death


<3


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> <3


You peasant accept your fate


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurbalicious definiton owned by Origami


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> clear cookies


Is it saved there...? Or on TBT?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

wait the only way to clear cookies is also clearing site data
uhhhh


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You peasant accept your fate


IF I'M A PEASANT WE REVOLT


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

I posted my entry for the cozy contest to snag the tickets


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> IF I'M A PEASANT WE REVOLT


No I put you in my cellar and beat you


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> wait the only way to clear cookies is also clearing site data
> uhhhh


It'll force you to log back in, yeah.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I posted my entry for the cozy contest to snag the tickets


Oooh I'll look


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Seastar said:


> It'll force you to log back in, yeah.


Oh ok that's not bad


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oooh I'll look


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Meh, just wanted it for the participation anyways.
Going to do the challenges...
Alright time to do the other one


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

I need more ideas on how to bug Krubsty Krabs


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


>


Oh


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 304799








	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I need more ideas on how to bug Krubsty Krabs


_*More edits*_


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

What


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

I'm going to buy games


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

It's beating time


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

Fuko entered her aesthetic, she can finally rest


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm going to buy games


Dont

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> Fuko entered her aesthetic, she can finally rest


W h o


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Dont
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020
> 
> ...


I am i have monies


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Dont
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020
> 
> ...


Fuko!


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

I should watch that anime, idc if I have to cry too much on it.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I am i have monies


But parents will take

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> Fuko!


Right


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I should watch that anime, idc if I have to cry too much on it.


You _definitely_ would...
Defintely worth it though, so I recommend it!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> But parents will take
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020
> 
> ...


No they approved


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Clannad

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020



ohare01 said:


> No they approved


Good


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

I don’t have Netflix or Hulu anymore so we’ll see.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

my friend lost 500k today


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> my friend lost 500k today


500k what?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

Seastar said:


> 500k what?


internal organs
_WHAT DO YOU THINK_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

dollars, in investments


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> internal organs
> _WHAT DO YOU THINK_


I mean... It could be bells. This is an AC forum.


Origami said:


> dollars, in investments


Aaa. What happened?


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Hm...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Bros I just had rasin bran and orange juice and it was goood


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Interesting


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Bros I just had rasin bran and orange juice and it was goood


_raisins_


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Yes raisins


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

Raisin


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _raisins_


I like rasins

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020

razkjn


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Raisins


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I like rasins


I hate raisins


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

raisn


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

_Raisins_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

heckin rasins


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

Rayson


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

I stopped eating raisins


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Liking raisins is a ra-sin


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

RAISN

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020

FRICK

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020

RAISIN


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

Rhayseon


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

Don’t mind me in the background...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

I used to like yogurt-covered raisins...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I used to like yogurt-covered raisins...


those are okay
I'm not much of a sweet tooth right now so they're eh


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Caaspp test music is catchy

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020

Memories of doing tests in California at school


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Caaspp test music is catchy


_gaaspp_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

wha


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Caaspp test music is catchy
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020
> 
> Memories of doing tests in California at school


Is that like the Fitness Gram Pacer Test


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

The what test-


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

This


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

Yeah, what


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Is that like the Fitness Gram Pacer Test


State exams in school


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> This


OH I KNOW THAT


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 17, 2020)

you guys had computer programs for your tests? wtf lol


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Animal crossing happy home designer is downloading


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 17, 2020)

HEY @ohare01


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

New game?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> New game?


Yesss


Lothitine said:


> HEY @ohare01
> View attachment 304812


_*Immaculate*_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> HEY @ohare01
> View attachment 304812


It's spelled Diglett


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Seastar said:


> It's spelled Diglett


dead


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> HEY @ohare01
> View attachment 304812


I remember having a Diglet card and it being one of my favorites


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 17, 2020)

Seastar said:


> It's spelled Diglett


Ik but I didn’t make the meme so


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

Help I know too many Pokemon


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Whoops Diglett


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Help I know too many Pokemon


If you post one, I can probably name it
Though I'm lost on some of the Galar ones lol


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 17, 2020)

Seastar said:


> If you post one, I can probably name it
> Though I'm lost on some of the Galar ones lol


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

I should go back to playing sw/sh


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 17, 2020)

Origami said:


> kurb
> View attachment 304794


mayo


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 17, 2020)

@Seastar 
Here’s some more unova ones bc I was RAISED on that **** 


Spoiler


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 304821


Oooooh yes Emolga.
One of my favorites!


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Cool


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oooooh yes Emolga.
> One of my favorites!


keep the line keep the line moving
keep the line keep the line moving
cause im non stop my body just groovin
cause im non stop my body just groovin


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

I made the dumb decision of putting a hoodie on in hot weather eeee


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> @Seastar
> Here’s some more unova ones bc I was RAISED on that ****
> 
> 
> ...


Cinccino (There's a shiny Minccino in my signature???)
Joltik
Pidove
Munna (Used to be my second fav lol)


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

I step on the college campus tommorow CAN I BE A WEEB STILL


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

School starts for you?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I step on the college campus tommorow CAN I BE A WEEB STILL


revolutions all the times
people changing the world with crime


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 17, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Cinccino (There's a shiny Minccino in my signature???)
> Joltik
> Pidove
> Munna (Used to be my second fav lol)


Last attempt, although this is easy bc she’s a legendary


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Last attempt, although this is easy bc she’s a legendary
> View attachment 304828


Meloetta (trying to not spell check this time aaaaaaaa)


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 17, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Meloetta (trying to not spell check this time aaaaaaaa)


Yup,, she’s one of my faves lol


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Meloetta (trying to not spell check this time aaaaaaaa)


pull the lever or whatever
right now
right now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Last attempt, although this is easy bc she’s a legendary
> View attachment 304828


Meloetta is a cool pokemon


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

I'm not ready,,


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

OH MY GOD
OH MY GOD
OH MY GOD
OH MY GOD


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

College scaryyy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 304832OH MY GOD
> OH MY GOD
> OH MY GOD
> OH MY GOD


Calm your fanboying


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

@Vrisnem Gib me collect advice


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

what's the fandom link btw
but Among Us 2 is kinda big


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what's the fandom link btw
> but Among Us 2 is kinda big


This?








						The Basement Wiki
					






					the-basement.fandom.com


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 17, 2020)

ok Final choice- which should be my pfp?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 304835View attachment 304836View attachment 304837ok Final choice- which should be my pfp?


Last Ezra


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

Sorry I was stuck in a mud pit


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Sorry I was stuck in a mud pit


among us 2


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> among us 2


Cool


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Sorry I was stuck in a mud pit


It's okay.... my friend got stuck in an ink pit.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

Seastar said:


> It's okay.... my friend got stuck in an ink pit.


Hmm...aren’t y’all made of ink?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Happy Home Designer has downloaded


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Yay


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Cool


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hmm...aren’t y’all made of ink?


Yes... But this is not something you can just jump out of.



Kurb said:


>


_Why did you post a rip?
Should I be afraid of clicking it?_


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

What


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Happy Home Designer has downloaded


I remember beating the story mode thing all in the first night that I got it
Had to hide it when my mom checked lmao


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Yes... But this is not something you can just jump out of.
> 
> 
> _Why did you post a rip?
> Should I be afraid of clicking it?_


Like a different kinda ink?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Like a different kinda ink?


Haha funny thermodynamics go 
*crack* AAAAAAAAA_AAAAAAAA_


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Hm..


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

Am slep
Don't commit arson while i'm asleep
but feel free to mention me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Am slep
> Don't commit arson while i'm asleep
> but feel free to mention me


@Kurb gonna make more fanart for you


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Haha funny thermodynamics go
> *crack* AAAAAAAAA_AAAAAAAA_


Yea it’s annoying getting stuck in stuff


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Like a different kinda ink?


....Not really.
Think of it as being trapped in a room with no doors


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> @Kurb gonna make more fanart for you


please do

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020



Seastar said:


> ....Not really.
> Think of it as being trapped in a room with no doors


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> please do


kk on it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

boop


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....Not really.
> Think of it as being trapped in a room with no doors


Ah, so like Evwirt in a few weeks


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

Petition to name rename tbt fair the starfish festival


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ah, so like Evwirt in a few weeks


...Oh no.


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Seastar festival


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Seastar festival


Wait wha-


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

You know what
I will buy starry background once my drawing is complete


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ...Oh no.


Yea when I first got lost in Evwirt the foliage was extremely thick and it made the atmosphere slightly claustrophobic in some places. The winter made it slightly more open but we’re headed to spring


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

I never got lost in my island as of now
Only the beginning I was lost

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020

My villager is facing the cliff singing
Face the front
I need you for my starry snaps entry


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Wait no my profile needs to be redone again,, not enough to even deserve participation prize. smh


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea when I first got lost in Evwirt the foliage was extremely thick and it made the atmosphere slightly claustrophobic in some places. The winter made it slightly more open but we’re headed to spring


Oh, okay. I see...


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Aaaaa
Just face the front pleaseeee


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I never got lost in my island as of now
> Only the beginning I was lost
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020
> ...


I’m making Evwirt confusing and entangling on purpose cuz that’s my experience


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Seems like a cool plan


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

I'm so bored that I feel like I'm melting....
....Is that bad?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 17, 2020)

Ready made animal... Ready made animal... 
ahhhhh
punchy pickles?


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

What
Hm...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm so bored that I feel like I'm melting....
> ....Is that bad?


I feel you
But I'm also melting because of my dumb clothing options


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

I’m melting because of my obsessions


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

I’m more chilled by my muddy clothes and the still-bitter late winter cold


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

My obsessions made me melt last night
That I had to let it out with cringy gfx with AC villagers


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> My obsessions made me melt last night
> That I had to let it out with cringy gfx with AC villagers


the gfx are amazing


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I’m melting because of my obsessions


mood


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Why does it always have to be like that...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

I'm gonna barf up those rasins I at too much


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Yikes


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

I spend my boredom thinking and listening to music...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm gonna barf up those rasins I at too much


*ate 
*rasins


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm gonna barf up those rasins I at too much


why ;-;


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why ;-;


I had like 7 bites of cereal it was a lot


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

What
French fry soap?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What
> French fry soap?


Get to Del Taco
they got a new thing called
French-free-soap-adoo


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What
> French fry soap?





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Get to Del Taco
> they got a new thing called
> French-free-soap-adoo


_*What is going on here?*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Get to Del Taco
> they got a new thing called
> French-free-soap-adoo


FRENCH-FREE-SOA-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*What is going on here?*_


I had too much rasin ceral and del taco made aso[s


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

It’s just what we needed


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

I'm so full but I want to drink my drink before it goes bad


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Hm...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm so full but I want to drink my drink before it goes bad


Like lukewarm?


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Mood


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Like lukewarm?


It has milk in it and it sat in the sun for a while


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It has milk in it and it sat in the sun for a while


ew


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ew


I'm sure it's fine for a little while longer


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It has milk in it and it sat in the sun for a while


Yea that’s what I was afraid of spoiled milk is gross


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea that’s what I was afraid of spoiled milk is gross


it still tastes like green tea to me
I also still have that floor scone too


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

I can't even stand room temperature milk-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Ew okay the floor scone is stale


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

The dancing A from like 5 hours ago reminds me of this vine

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ew okay the floor scone is stale


I’ll still take it


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ew okay the floor scone is stale


D u h
It was on the floor


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Yyyyeeteg


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Seastar said:


> D u h
> It was on the floor


It was in a bag though

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020

It was blueberry :{


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It was in a bag though
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020
> 
> It was blueberry :{


Oh.
Well, it must have been there for too long


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

I didn't know the scone was so big 
if it were smaller I could finish it

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020

like dang boy that's a thick scone


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

I can't draw digitally,, Toppp notch kind,,


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

Have ya tried ibisPaint?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Have ya tried ibisPaint?


I mean I have the app I just suck at digital art


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I mean I have the app I just suck at digital art


Ah okay


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Ack.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I mean I have the app I just suck at digital art


Do you think drawing over a sketch you made irl would help?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Do you think drawing over a sketch you made irl would help?


I'm going to try that,, I have one drawing I might use,,


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Do you think drawing over a sketch you made irl would help?


That works wonders for me!

on an unrelated note, one cursed thing one of my cursed fairy tale channels started is having the characters dialogue with the narrator for who knows why


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

um


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Its cute
Just try


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Hi


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

Oh this is so cringy I love it

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh this is so cringy I love it


My fairy tale thing


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 17, 2020)

Oohoo the anime goblin is back


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

@Saltyy I just noticed your location. Are y’all alright? I hope mako mart is more hospitable than Evwirt


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Aaa


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Oohoo the anime goblin is back


that's a lot of potassium you got there


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> View attachment 304856 um


Where can i get one


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Oohoo the anime goblin is back


welcome


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

I want the potato sack outfit Julie Andrews wore in The Sound of Music


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Hello


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I want the potato sack outfit Julie Andrews wore in The Sound of Music


the wha


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I want the potato sack outfit Julie Andrews wore in The Sound of Music


I too desire outfits worn by sacks of potato’s


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Aaaa


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> the wha


this one


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> this one
> View attachment 304863


Why does that actually look nice


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Why does that actually look nice


It's very cottagecore to me


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

Hello I caved in and did the fair theme


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hello I caved in and did the fair theme


Hey it looks good!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Im super happy with my new aesthetic-
My dream come truee


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Its cute

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020

Canvas clothes are potato sack outfits


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Its cute


Thank you 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020

I hope I'll get staff favorite in the contest


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

I wish I could fit in my precious Icepet for this... Hmm...


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 17, 2020)

Contest?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Contest?


This one.





						Signature Stylings
					

Are you dreaming of this fair's theme as much as we are? In order to fully submerge the forum in the theme we're giving away prizes just for dressing up your avatar and signature!  How to Participate  1. Customise your TBT forum avatar AND signature to fit the fair's slumber party theme! 2. Post...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 17, 2020)

Seastar said:


> This one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Do a dreamy Jojo themed aesthetic for the contest


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Woah


yeye I went all out and did an anime theme lool I got Inspired by milky star


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Do a dreamy Jojo themed aesthetic for the contest


Banana Josuke is enough fever dream energy for me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I wish I could fit in my precious Icepet for this... Hmm...


Why couldn't you?


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

I probably went all out for mine as well...
Hopefully the drawing was worth it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Banana Josuke is enough fever dream energy for me




	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020

_im *dead*_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Why couldn't you?


I'm not entirely sure how I should put it there...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm not entirely sure how I should put it there...


In your sig some where?


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Hm..


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> In your sig some where?


I think it'll look weird if I don't find something else to also add...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Where can i get one


Huh? You want..my drawing?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Huh? You want..my drawing?


It’s cute asf lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> It’s cute asf lol


Aaahh nuuu,, it's not,, besides you're better at drawing haha


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

.........
There's a moth flying around in my room.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 17, 2020)

Eh i guess, cuter things aren’t exactly up my alley so in that sense yours is better

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020



Seastar said:


> .........
> There's a moth flying around in my room.


That’s Larry, he literally just vibes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Aaahh nuuu,, it's not,, besides you're better at drawing haha


I mean you're better than me lmaoo

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020

I tried drawing a human and I just _cannot_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I tried drawing a human and I just _cannot_


Heavy mood


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Aaahh nuuu,, it's not,, besides you're better at drawing haha


It is _very _cute


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Heavy mood


Bro wdym your avatar and sig are great


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I tried drawing a human and I just _cannot_


This is why I don't draw Inklings/Octolings.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Bro wdym your avatar and sig are great


I’ve been drawing semi seriously for like 6 years and this is the best I’ve gotten so far


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Seastar said:


> This is why I don't draw Inklings/Octolings.


I used to but realized I suck at it


Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ve been drawing semi seriously for like 6 years and this is the best I’ve gotten so far


Still better than me


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It is _very _cute


Aaaah,,


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> @Saltyy I just noticed your location. Are y’all alright? I hope mako mart is more hospitable than Evwirt


not really


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ve been drawing semi seriously for like 6 years and this is the best I’ve gotten so far


I like what you got


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 17, 2020)

I guess I'll try to do art,,


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> not really


Like, are there things that wanna hurt ya?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

How am I simultaneously full and hungry?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I guess I'll try to do art,,


Goooood


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Like, are there things that wanna hurt ya?


beans


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> How am I simultaneously full and hungry?


idk but mood tbh


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> How am I simultaneously full and hungry?


I think that happened to me a week ago?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I like what you got


Thank you! I guess I just see the masters on this site and I feel like my stuff is inferior


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I think that happened to me a week ago?


It's a very weird feeling indeed


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> beans


Oof good luck


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Thank you! I guess I just see the masters on this site and I feel like my stuff is inferior


Same
Like I like my art and then i look at others and I'm just meh,,


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Thank you! I guess I just see the masters on this site and I feel like my stuff is inferior


Everyone grows at different rates, but it doesn't make yours any less cool.


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Idk, I just draw a lot and it helped improve...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Idk, I just draw a lot and it helped improve...


Yea I can see I’ve improved a ton from when I started. Let me see if I can dredge up a comparison pic


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

My art is just.... eeeeehhhhh


Spoiler


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 17, 2020)

The cutest thing i’ve drawn is my son


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> The cutest thing i’ve drawn is my son


I knew it! You _are _a dad!


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I knew it! You _are _a dad!


Yes



I still need to name this lad


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Yes
> View attachment 304886
> I still need to name this lad


Just name him Lad. Boom.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Idk, I just draw a lot and it helped improve...


Hmm
Comparison pic time


Spoiler: First dumb piece loool











Spoiler: Most recent








Wowie


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

O boi me next


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

I would need my flash drive if I really wanted to compare my digital art...


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 18, 2020)

Bold of you to assume my art even changes :/


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Just comparing my art now to the weird anime I made in 5th grade is a _big _ego booster


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Bold of you to assume my art even changes :/


Yes it doessss
I've seen a noticeable change from your first piece to the latest one I've seen :3


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Ah yes... Let's look at those awful Pokemon drawings hanging on my wall-
I can't remember if I have photos of them anywhere


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

I wonder if I should compare one of my earlier digital pieces to a newer one
Maybe will help raise my mood lmao


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Improvement
My 2017 art was bad, but this year improved a lot.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Improvement
> My 2017 art was bad, but this year improved a lot.


Btw what is your pfp from


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Hmmm gonna dig up some stuff


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

here’s a comparison between my work in late 2014 and my work in early 2020.Don’t mind the size difference that’s a huge headcanon I don’t wanna go into detail with. Also the sig above YLCW is a handle I went under for a collab


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yes it doessss
> I've seen a noticeable change from your first piece to the latest one I've seen :3


Ahh thank you!
I just haven't in awhile it feels off, so this helps a lot!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

I'm kinda scared of mine because Kirby OCs
But I will look anyway


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 18, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Bold of you to assume my art even changes :/


Y same


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Bold of you to assume my art even changes :/





Saltyy said:


> Y same


Shut i’m sure your art is good


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

So there's _some _improvement


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 18, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Shut i’m sure your art is good


no u


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 304891View attachment 304892
> So there's _some _improvement


Nice :000
better than me lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Nice :000
> better than me lol


Your's is good tho

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 304891View attachment 304892
> So there's _some _improvement


I just realized frog girl has a long neck holy crap


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 18, 2020)

frogslime vs enxssi


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Bold of you to assume my art even changes :/





Saltyy said:


> Y same


Just keep at it and DONT THROW ANYTHING OUT. I feel horrible that I ripped out my earliest works (they were HS science studies tho) just to make my sketchbook purely for fan art


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Your's is good tho


I guess but I literally can't draw in any other proportions than straight on :v


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Uh, guys... I'm not really seeing the difference here.





2013


 2020


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> frogslime vs enxssi


no I do _not _compare


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

@Enxssi is master artist


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

I'm not as good as Enxsi=si


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

When you get used to how she does the noses you realize how good it really is lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> When you get used to how she does the noses you realize how good it really is lol


Yeah I like the noses she does lmao


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yeah I like the noses she does lmao


I thought they were weird but they're kinda cool actually lol


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

There is nothing in my art folder or flash drive that is even remotely a human.
Yay.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I thought they were weird but they're kinda cool actually lol


I do some like that when it comes to my persona because Idk something about weird noses I love


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 18, 2020)

(I've changed styles so first of this style, not actually first)
First:



Newest aka a long time ago:


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Proportions whom? I don't even know her.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> (I've changed styles so first of this style, not actually first)
> First:
> View attachment 304898
> Newest aka a long time ago:
> View attachment 304900


I remember when you made that for me :3


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh, guys... I'm not really seeing the difference here.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3048952013
> View attachment 304893 2020


Are ya using MSpaint? That’s one of the worst digital art software programs out there. I can’t make my stuff look good on it. If you’re interested in digital art I’d read up on good free art software like Krita or Medibang. I’m also pretty sure you’d have access to ibisPaint X if you have a tablet (It’s the software I use for my art right now).


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Are ya using MSpaint? That’s one of the worst digital art software programs out there. I can’t make my stuff look good on it. If you’re interested in digital art I’d read up on good free art software like Krita or Medibang. I’m also pretty sure you’d have access to ibisPaint X if you have a tablet (It’s the software I use for my art right now).


Yeah, I'm aware that I'm using awful MS Paint lol
Also I only have this laptop. No phone or tablet.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

I'm looking at my DA and my art is as consistent as


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm looking at my DA and my art is as consistent as
> View attachment 304902


Wowie


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

The problem is most of my work doesn’t make sense without the huge headcanon world building that I don’t wanna go into detail about lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> The problem is most of my work doesn’t make sense without the huge headcanon world building that I don’t wanna go into detail about lol


??????
Tell


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Wowie


Like there's a boxy old man that's all sketchy and then the next one over there's an amphibitar with crappy anatomy


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 18, 2020)

All my art is just haha cat go brrrr


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Uhhhh traditional art example??? But it's old and not quite how I normally draw.


Spoiler


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uhhhh traditional art example??? But it's old and not quite how I normally draw.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


cute!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ??????
> Tell


It’s a kirby headcanon I’ve had for a long time. It’s long and might be a bit confusing and would take hours to explain


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s a kirby headcanon I’ve had for a long time. It’s long and might be a bit confusing and would take hours to explain


Pm me itttt


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Pm me itttt


I’d rather not I’m sorry. I’m working on Evwirt’s world building anyways...

I WILL say this: watching Game Theory’s explanation of what Kirby is made me SEETH because he basically said that only his explanation works even though I could disprove most of the stuff he brought up


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’d rather not I’m sorry. I’m working on Evwirt’s world building anyways...
> 
> I WILL say this: watching Game Theory’s explanation of what Kirby is made me SEETH because he basically said that only his explanation works even though I could disprove most of the stuff he brought up


I didn't even try to watch that video.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’d rather not I’m sorry. I’m working on Evwirt’s world building anyways...
> 
> I WILL say this: watching Game Theory’s explanation of what Kirby is made me SEETH because he basically said that only his explanation works even though I could disprove most of the stuff he brought up


But that's just a theory
a gaME THEOR-


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

I use clip studio paint and a drawing tablet to do drawing


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 18, 2020)

I use a phone, finger, and crappy adobe sketch~
_yayyyyyyyy_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> But that's just a theory
> a gaME THEOR-


But a lot of fans take his word as law.

The one thing that pushed me over the edge was how he says “If YoU’re StILL DiSAgrEEinG wITh WHaT I SaY YOu’Re JuST STUbBOrn!” Oy, as someone who had been carefully world building for 4 years at the time that REALLY angered me...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But a lot of fans take his word as law.
> 
> The one thing that pushed me over the edge was how he says “If YoU’re StILL DiSAgrEEinG wITh WHaT I SaY YOu’Re JuST STUbBOrn!” Oy, as someone who had been carefully world building for 4 years at the time that REALLY angered me...


Yeah I can see why that'd be irritating


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

I don't have many 2017 art since it was from a different computer


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I use a phone, finger, and crappy adobe sketch~
> _yayyyyyyyy_


I use a phone, finger and ibis paint


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

I'd buy y'all tablets and program subscriptions if I could-


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'd buy y'all tablets and program subscriptions if I could-


Lmao I'm a cheapskate
I can't afford no art program


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Its pricey unfortunately


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I use a phone, finger, and crappy adobe sketch~
> _yayyyyyyyy_





ohare01 said:


> I use a phone, finger and ibis paint


I’d suggest getting a stylus: even a cheap rubbery one. It’s helped a TON with the stuff I do on my phone


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’d suggest getting a stylus: even a cheap rubbery one. It’s helped a TON with the stuff I do on my phone


Lmao I bought like 30 and lost them all in a few days


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Lmao I bought like 30 and lost them all in a few days


They.went into the void under/in the couch


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Lmao I bought like 30 and lost them all in a few days


I'm always losing my Nintendo styluses...


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

_ack _Wowie a art thing


Spoiler: Original lad












Spoiler: Latest lad











Spoiler: Redraw is the first lad from like months ago


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Lmao I'm a cheapskate
> I can't afford no art program


Lifehack: Some tablets come with art program licenses. I got a Wacom Intuos and it came with CSP Ex
Though I screwed up when transferring computers so now I got the Pro, which isn't as good as Ex.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _ack _Wowie a art thing
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Original lad
> ...


What the chunky monkey you're so good


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

My tablet didn't come with anything
Clipstudio was bought seperately


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _ack _Wowie a art thing
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Original lad
> ...


I aspire to be as good an artist as you are


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Wait-
Why does this art folder on my flash drive have a word document named Pichu? Do I dare look at it?


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Hm..


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Lifehack: Some tablets come with art program licenses. I got a Wacom Intuos and it came with CSP Ex
> Though I screwed up when transferring computers so now I got the Pro, which isn't as good as Ex.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020
> ...


Yes I got artrage with my intuos. It’s great for painting-like works but I feel like my art looks better with ibisPaint.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Lifehack: Some tablets come with art program licenses. I got a Wacom Intuos and it came with CSP Ex
> Though I screwed up when transferring computers so now I got the Pro, which isn't as good as Ex.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020
> ...


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Bruh I just searched panik and got this


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wait-
> Why does this art folder on my flash drive have a word document named Pichu? Do I dare look at it?


I opened it and all I found was this.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I aspire to be as good an artist as you are


_sownejdoejebdsilenceimbarelyeventhatgoodimju stsomecopypastewithextrasteps_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Bruh I just searched panik and got this
> View attachment 304914


_*The what*_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _sownejdoejebdsilenceimbarelyeventhatgoodimjistsomecopypastewithextrasteps_


shut you're amazing accept my compliments >:C


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Here’s one example of my work in artrage (I’ve had a fascination with forests for a while...)


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*The what*_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020
> 
> ...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 304917


no
you're amazing and you inspired me with your art


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Bruh I just searched panik and got this
> View attachment 304914


Lmao yeah i just realized something about him I probably shouldn't say but wow


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Bruh I just searched panik and got this
> View attachment 304914



Oh no, it’s yet another member of the Joestar family.  I wonder what whacky adventures will happen in this part of JoJo?

/s


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Oh no, it’s yet another member of the Joestar family.  I wonder what whacky adventures will happen in this part of JoJo?
> 
> /s


LMAO


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Hmm I wonder what else is there


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Well, I’m planning on doing a lot more Evwirt stuff eventually. I LOVE world building and this crazy wood has been fun to make up


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Oh boy if I ever do take a break I can't wait to read 100 pages of people thinking I'm dead


this


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

That is called FOMO and its the worst


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> That is called FOMO and its the worst


yea


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

That moth is still in my room and it almost scared me.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

I’m going back to the deep woods. I’ll see ya in the mornin’ (none of my classes have a scheduled meeting time so I’ll be doing them mid-morning to the afternoon)!


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

I wish I had an imaginary place
But I finished my somewhat cave house in NH, but I can't take a picture right now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

The image hasn't loaded for me but I assume it's a JoJo edit


ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 304912


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> The image hasn't loaded for me but I assume it's a JoJo edit


Dio with an uno reverse card


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

sorry my internet is being slow but I loved your post just in case it doesn't go through


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Hmm
> Comparison pic time
> 
> 
> ...


wow the improvement

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020

So basically everyone is good at art except me. Aight i'mma head out.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> wow the improvement


I think I started in like April or May so yeye


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I think I started in like April or May so yeye


bRUH


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> bRUH


Wha


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Wha


the improoovemnt I-


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> the improoovemnt I-


Practice c:


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

I think I should work on my sig soon


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I think I should work on my sig soon


Do it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Huh, I didn't post very much today.


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Will do it soon....


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

ahhhh this group chat im in is _*stressful*_


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

I feel that way


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I feel that way


how can I sleep thinking of all this crap ;-;


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

I feel sad...


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

By my calculations, I've come to the conclusion that this past day was weird.


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Possibly


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

I thought I drove someone to suicide and even though we've been talking all day I'm still shaken


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I thought I drove someone to suicide and even though we've been talking all day I'm still shaken


O H


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I thought I drove someone to suicide and even though we've been talking all day I'm still shaken


Origami??


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Origami??


yeah man when kurb said he died my heart dropped to my feet
like I felt like he was joking (which he was)
but man idk


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Ouch


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yeah man when kurb said he died my heart dropped to my feet
> like I felt like he was joking (which he was)
> but man idk


@Kurb don't make ****ing stupid jokes like that again or I'll snap your neck


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

That’s not even funny...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> That’s not even funny...


ikr


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Kurb don't make ****ing stupid jokes like that again or I'll snap your neck


whoa there wow I didn't expect that comment from you


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> whoa there wow I didn't expect that comment from you


I was already in a bad mood but the fact he made you feel that way pissed me tf off


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I was already in a bad mood but the fact he made you feel that way pissed me tf off


ah don't worry about me it's fine


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Time to drown in music and work on my signature


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ah don't worry about me it's fine


Well I'll try then I guess


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Well I'll try then I guess


? try what?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ? try what?


To not worry


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Time to drown in music and work on my signature


I'm already drowning in music.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> To not worry


oh okay


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

I need to sleep hhhh I'll probably just daydream a while
Good night


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I need to sleep hhhh I'll probably just daydream a while
> Good night


G'night


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Look at these faces of horror.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

I'm gonna drop-kick myself to the moon as means of timeout.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm gonna drop-kick myself to the moon as means of timeout.


That's a weird idea of a time out.
But then mine is basically to lock yourself up in your head.


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

Good morning c:


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Good morning? It's the middle of the night for me, though.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Mornin'!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020

It's 1 AM but technically morning so


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2020)

Ye, death jokes no bueno.

Managed to beat Kyogre in the post-game on PMD, so think I’m headed to sleep.  Goodnight.


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

Well, good night then, if you prefer. The sun is definitely shining here. 



Izuku Midoriya said:


> Ye, death jokes no bueno.
> 
> Managed to beat Kyogre in the post-game on PMD, so think I’m headed to sleep.  Goodnight.



Agree, that's not something we should want to see here...
Sleep well!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Don't mind me... I'm just a sleepwalking squid.


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

I'd try to help you stay awake (or convince you to sleep) but I'm supposed to be working...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

I'm still awake and I don't know how.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 18, 2020)

Ittttt is 6 am


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Woo, 5 AM for me. Still awake and maaaaybe talking to myself...
I'm about to restart my laptop, though... I'll be back.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 18, 2020)

I fell asleep but woke up again :/


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I fell asleep but woke up again :/


i just wake up at this hour nowadays


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

Well, morning


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

I'm here again... Hello.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

hey


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

This fair theme is making me sleepier than usual... and I'm already sleepy at this time of day.


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> This fair theme is making me sleepier than usual... and I'm already sleepy at this time of day.



That's how you know you should go to bed ^^

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020

I do realise that I am like, the least qualified person to be telling you this


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Mick said:


> That's how you know you should go to bed ^^


But I was up longer yesterday...


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> But I was up longer yesterday...



You could stay up even longer today to fix the schedule. Or you could sleep earlier. The options are wild here


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Mick said:


> You could stay up even longer today to fix the schedule. Or you could sleep earlier. The options are wild here


Hmm... I guess I'll just see.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294636831217197058it's binge o clock


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm... I guess I'll just see.



Alright, good luck ^^


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294636831217197058it's binge o clock


1. Why is this the OK K.O. art style (plus K.O. is _there_)?
2. I already binged Glitch Techs last night


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/OotikKY

literally the only tweets not about glitch techs are the Japanese part and then the political side


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

I don't even have a Twitter account.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't even have a Twitter account.


you should


----------



## Chris (Aug 18, 2020)

I came to find fluffy friends. Hi @Mick.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> you should


Are you sure about that?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Are you sure about that?


yeah


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I came to find fluffy friends. Hi @Mick.



You came to the right place, my sheepy buddy. Hello


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I came to find fluffy friends. Hi @Mick.


what is a glitch quest and why are the Japanese on my twitter feed immune to it


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> yeah


Well I really don't think I need it.


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

I think I want to work on my signature today. If I do what I have planned it's going to take so long though...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295655766238560256W H A T


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295655766238560256W H A T


Poor Yoshi


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

What else is Yoshi for?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Mick said:


> What else is Yoshi for?


only checkpoint sacrifices


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Seriously, this avatar makes me think about how much I enjoy sleeping.


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

I have returned


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> these are not facts they are things you have thrown together to make your daily post about politics on an animal crossing forum


Now it's flame war time


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

It might have been a better idea to either ignore that content or the user, to be honest


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Mick said:


> It might have been a better idea to either ignore that content or the user, to be honest


it's too late


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it's too late



You could still edit it out, to maybe avoid starting a fight? Because I'm not a mod but if one happens now I'd rule the both of you guilty.

Do your thing I suppose, but I'm telling you it was a bad idea


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Mick said:


> You could still edit it out, to maybe avoid starting a fight? Because I'm not a mod but if one happens now I'd rule the both of you guilty.
> 
> Do your thing I suppose, but I'm telling you it was a bad idea


I'm just not gonna instigate him anymore because if i make another political comment near him he'll detonate


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

What is happening...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What is happening...


i don't intend to know


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i don't intend to know


I don't think whatever it is will be good.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't think whatever it is will be good.


agreed


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> agreed


Then why did you-


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Then why did you-


/shrug


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

I'm just gonna put a  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Finished my signature but I want to add shooting stars on there, but I'm not good at animating =/
Should I just photoshop it?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Finished my signature but I want to add shooting stars on there, but I'm not good at animating =/
> Should I just photoshop it?


ya


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Finished my signature but I want to add shooting stars on there, but I'm not good at animating =/
> Should I just photoshop it?



Probably, yeah


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

I have to clean because I'm stupid and lazy.
Aaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295450146961063939dont' worry yall
i'll get the code 4 yall


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

I am still less than interested in this company's efforts to advertise their brand through the game.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

I accidentally left my computer on under my covers and it is b u r n i n g h o t if touched for more than three seconds
This can't be good for it


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Hmm
Time to look for gif editor on paint.net then


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Mick said:


> I am still less than interested in this company's efforts to advertise their brand through the game.


yea it's just pr
but i gotta get in regardless
if not i have things thursday


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I accidentally left my computer on under my covers and it is b u r n i n g h o t if touched for more than three seconds
> This can't be good for it



Don't worry, computers can tell when they are running hot and will slow themselves down to prevent damage  Usually happens around 100 degrees C (212 F) on the processor


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

I'm back... and even sleepier than before


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Ted Ed dropped a new riddle


Mick said:


> Don't worry, computers can tell when they are running hot and will slow themselves down to prevent damage  Usually happens around 100 degrees C (212 F) on the processor


If your computer hits 212F it's already too late


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> yea it's just pr
> but i gotta get in regardless
> if not i have things thursday



I don't see why we would need to visit them. Let them just donate the stupid money and get out of our face. :')


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Mick said:


> Don't worry, computers can tell when they are running hot and will slow themselves down to prevent damage  Usually happens around 100 degrees C (212 F) on the processor


oh okay, neat thank you


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Ted Ed dropped a new riddle
> 
> If your computer hits 212F it's already too late



It's not exactly healthy, but it won't kill it. Old computers would just burn the chip but that doesn't happen anymore


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Hm.. Downloaded filmora
Will that work..


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

why and how is spotify open
Did it update without *my *permission? tsk tsk 'puter


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> why and how is spotify open
> Did it update without *my *permission? tsk tsk 'puter


Google Chrome updates without my permission aaaaa


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

\\\


Mick said:


> It's not exactly healthy, but it won't kill it. Old computers would just burn the chip but that doesn't happen anymore


I mean if your computer becomes a sun you wouldn't want to touch it anyway


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

My phone keeps updating apps without permission as well


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> \\\
> 
> I mean if your computer becomes a sun you wouldn't want to touch it anyway


It'd be sick to see my computer be a whole *** star


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> why and how is spotify open
> Did it update without *my *permission? tsk tsk 'puter



It did that because you left it under the covers. It was revenge! 



Kurb said:


> I mean if your computer becomes a sun you wouldn't want to touch it anyway



Obviously. And even if you did, it would be so slow that it's near unusable anyway.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

I've come to the conclusion that I would _not _want my computer to be a star as I like my files


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

What would happen if an Inkling drank water-


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What would happen if an Inkling drank water-



Sounds like science waiting to happen if you ask me


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Mick said:


> Sounds like science waiting to happen if you ask me


Hhhhhh
I think they'd just die


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hhhhhh
> I think they'd just die


only one way to find out


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

*incomprehensible gurgling sounds*
_Why did that just hap-_
Oh... Never mind, she freed me.


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

Is that what happens? Interesting


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

_Intriguing_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Mick said:


> Is that what happens? Interesting


....Well, I'm not normal, so...


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....Well, I'm not normal, so...



So maybe we need to find a normal inkling for further testing


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Gurgling octopus?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Mick said:


> So maybe we need to find a normal inkling for further testing


...Yeah, I'm pretty sure a normal one isn't going to turn into an Octoling.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

We need a volunteer inkling


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> We need a volunteer inkling


I happen to... not know anyone lol


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2020)

why do my timezone suck so hard


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I happen to... not know anyone lol






this inkling might be of service


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 305019
> this inkling might be of service



Oh hey, a volunteer


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

so now what


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 305019
> this inkling might be of service


Hmm... They look awfully familiar.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm... They look awfully familiar.


hm, might just be a common fashion look
get the water!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hm, might just be a common fashion look
> get the water!


....please tell me they just respawn.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....please tell me they just respawn.


Drink up!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Drink up!


....So, what happened?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....So, what happened?


Hm, they seem to have disappeared...


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hm, they seem to have disappeared...


That's odd.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hm, they seem to have disappeared...


......Did... they respawn somewhere... or die?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ......Did... they respawn somewhere... or die?


Hmmm, unless they got pulled out during the middle of the game, they may not have a spawn point.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hmmm, unless they got pulled out during the middle of the game, they may not have a spawn point.


.....So, they're dead? Uhhhh


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hmmm, unless they got pulled out during the middle of the game, they may not have a spawn point.


(The connection is unstable.)


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

I think we need a new volunteer...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Mick said:


> I think we need a new volunteer...


Nononononono
We are not killing anyone else.


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Mayhaps an octopus


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .....So, they're dead? Uhhhh


Well
Perhaps?
They volunteered so...


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Nononononono
> We are not killing anyone else.



But how can we be sure they're dead?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Mayhaps an octopus
> View attachment 305023


i remember the old 2.0 avatars


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

Our current sample size is 1 and that is kinda small, just saying


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Mick said:


> Our current sample size is 1 and that is kinda small, just saying


.....Yes but- but-
It's pretty well known in Inkopolis that water harms them


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

What kind of water?
Alkaline or acidic?


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

So what do I tell the new volunteer, then?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Mick said:


> So what do I tell the new volunteer, then?
> 
> View attachment 305024


you do be kinda making the avatars fast doe


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What kind of water?
> Alkaline or acidic?


Just water... the ink dissolves in it.





Mick said:


> So what do I tell the new volunteer, then?
> 
> View attachment 305024


Um- Can we please make sure there is a respawn point this time?
*slowly starts to realize she doesn't have one*


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

How about this volunteer


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Just water... the ink dissolves in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, we got that, right Mick?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> you do be kinda making the avatars fast doe


Uh... Kurb????


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh... Kurb????
> 
> View attachment 305026


oh ok


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yeah, we got that, right Mick?



Uhh maybe? I mean totally. Yes.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Wait, why did I respawn... without one...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wait, why did I respawn... without one...


Fascinating. Take notes!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Fascinating. Take notes!


I-
Well, I mean-
That's not the first time I was supposed to be dead.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wait, why did I respawn... without one...


nice respawn hacks there pally


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> nice respawn hacks there pally


.....Remember when you tried to blow me up?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .....Remember when you tried to blow me up?


which time


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> which time


Uh... both?


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Hm..

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020

I just made an edgy ink/octoling


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Hm..
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020
> 
> I just made an edgy ink/octoling


hMmmm.............


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Yeah, I really shouldn't be here...
What *am* I?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

thread machine dead


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Edgy


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Edgy
> View attachment 305042View attachment 305043


Oh my...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Edgy
> View attachment 305042View attachment 305043


The second one makes me think of Wednesday Addams for some reason


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Edgy
> View attachment 305042View attachment 305043


edgy


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

I don't even know who this is.


Spoiler


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't even know who this is.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



A volunteer?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Mick said:


> A volunteer?


UH-
Maybe not.


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> UH-
> Maybe not.



Oh. Alright.


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

The fusion of edgy






	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020

Oh?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> The fusion of edgy
> View attachment 305052View attachment 305054
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020
> ...


I saw Cinccino and Munna first and then froze lol


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Oh dear
I think I messed up the photoshop on mine
You could see brown tints on the left hybrid...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Oh dear
> I think I messed up the photoshop on mine
> You could see brown tints on the left hybrid...


Oh...
I failed to realize exactly what you had done- Oh gosh the eyes.


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> The fusion of edgy
> View attachment 305052View attachment 305054
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020
> ...


I could make a comic out of this because of Sabine and Ezra, but I feel lazy to

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020

Well I gtg now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

WAIT. I realized something as I was walking through the woods. This whole fair? ITS A SITE-WIDE SLEEP/SPACE CULT.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> WAIT. I realized something as I was walking through the woods. This whole fair? ITS A SITE-WIDE SLEEP/SPACE CULT.


sleepcultslEEPCULT_*SLEEPCULTSLEEPCULTSLEEPCULT*_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> WAIT. I realized something as I was walking through the woods. This whole fair? ITS A SITE-WIDE SLEEP/SPACE CULT.


Hmm... perhaps? I love sleeping, though.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm... perhaps? I love sleeping, though.


I love sleeping as long as I’m in a safe-ish warm place and not bothered by the wildlife


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I love sleeping as long as I’m in a safe-ish warm place and not bothered by the wildlife


Or you’ll be eaten by a squirrel


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Or you’ll be eaten by a squirrel


Nah the carnivorous squirrels hate the smell of murder deer so now I’m safe


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Or you’ll be eaten by a squirrel


Wha-
Squirrels that eat humans?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wha-
> Squirrels that eat humans?


But murder deer eat them on the regular (except me but I’m only one because of a curse)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

salty because my video won't upload to giphy

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020

I'm suing whomever created bad internet


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

I really shouldn't still be awake...


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I really shouldn't still be awake...


Sleep!!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Sleep!!


....In like 8 minutes, I will.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> salty because my video won't upload to giphy
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020
> 
> I'm suing whomever created bad internet


Fun fact: sharks will bite at underwater Internet cables


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....In like 8 minutes, I will.


Sleep or else


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Fun fact: sharks will bite at underwater Internet cables


I'm suing the sharks


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Sleep or else


Hey, don't point that knife at me.


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Fun fact: sharks will bite at underwater Internet cables



That's what you get when you can only investigate stuff by biting it


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hey, don't point that knife at me.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm suing the sharks


Another fun fact: Evwirt’s lake has sharks. They’re actually some of the less dangerous critters around these parts


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Lothitine said:


>


Please don't... I don't need Ribbon panicking.


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Another fun fact: Evwirt’s lake has sharks. They’re actually some of the less dangerous critters around these parts



Lake sharks?? Oh man, can I come swim with them, that sounds awesome


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Mick said:


> That's what you get when you can only investigate stuff by biting it


Yea I guess. I saw that you were testing stuff on inklings earlier


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

I'll ride a shark to victory


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Mick said:


> Lake sharks?? Oh man, can I come swim with them, that sounds awesome


I guess...they probably won’t kill ya. (I can’t vouch for the other stuff in the lake)


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I guess...they probably won’t kill ya. (I can’t vouch for the other stuff in the lake)



It'll be fine, I'm a professional™



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea I guess. I saw that you were testing stuff on inklings earlier



_science_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea I guess. I saw that you were testing stuff on inklings earlier


....That's Ribbon's fault. She drank water to see if it would free me, which it did.
....Aaaand I'm about to go to bed.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

whao I fell asleep for s second snd dreamt someone had the same theme//aesthetic as me


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Mick said:


> It'll be fine, I'm a professional™
> 
> 
> 
> _science_


I still would come with extreme caution and the most durable diving suit you can get


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> whao I fell asleep for s second snd dreamt someone had the same theme//aesthetic as me


Wha-
Oh, I think I know why you'd dream that lol.


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I still would come with extreme caution and the most durable diving suit you can get



A decently sized stick is all you need tbh but the extreme caution does help


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Mick said:


> A decently sized stick is all you need tbh but the extreme caution does help


Just sayin’ I don’t go swimming in the lake for a reason


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Well... I'm actually going to bed now.
I swear I was only resting my eyes this whole time.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Aaaaaand redd is anchored right in Evwirt lake. _This’ll be interesting..._


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

oh no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

He just had dubious artwork lol. IDK why he’s trying to drop his wares in the middle of nowhere


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> He just had dubious artwork lol. IDK why he’s trying to drop his wares in the middle of nowhere


hi
just woke up


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

thread is always dead


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> thread is always dead


It got busy late last night


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It got busy late last night


i’m migrating my sleep schedule to wake up early


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

fell asleep again what's up


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> fell asleep again what's up


Nooks moving another home into the neighborhood area


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> fell asleep again what's up


Ya I just took a nap


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

*help*

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020

are you having a good tuesday

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295696726527893506me neither


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

Oh yes the sailor moon shirt I wore a thousand times let's wear again to college


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

spendin my tuesday well


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 305110
> spendin my tuesday well



You're late, it launched 43 minutes ago


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm not as good as Enxsi=si


I doubt that


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Mick said:


> You're late, it launched 43 minutes ago


I was in class


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

11 people


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

I’m trying to make a canyon on my island now


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 305113
> 11 people



What do they like so much, and can you share it so I can like it too?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

I have 4 stars now. HOW.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

Mick said:


> What do they like so much, and can you share it so I can like it too?


page 5 of TBT’s Crazy Dream Sequence


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I have 4 stars now. HOW.


woah Isabelle chill it's just a forest


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> woah Isabelle chill it's just a forest


I’m surprised it isn’t 2 stars I thought she’d hate the entanglement that is Evwirt


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> page 5 of TBT’s Crazy Dream Sequence



Haha nice, have another.

Also, for the lazy people here






						TBT's Crazy Dream Sequence
					

My words were "Art-school Soul".  Work hard for to achieve your dreams, everyone...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Mick said:


> Haha nice, have another.
> 
> Also, for the lazy people here
> 
> ...


I already loved it lol


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 18, 2020)

Mick said:


> Haha nice, have another.
> 
> Also, for the lazy people here
> 
> ...


My scrolling is saved


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

that’s a pretty good roast on ACNH


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

fun fact: danganronpa was banned in south korea because they thought some girl was part of its role playing community


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> My scrolling is saved
> View attachment 305114



You're welcome (although the thingy says you already loved it yesterday  )


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> fun fact: danganronpa was banned in south korea because they thought some girl was part of its role playing community


Wh-


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Wh-


anyway I have to go to e-school now ok bye


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> anyway I have to go to e-school now ok bye


B ruh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I doubt that


No you're really good


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295422613142085633ouch


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295422613142085633ouch


nooo the squelchers are being nerfed

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020

eh whatever


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

@Seastar 
Twitter is a magical place

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295261328756506625


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

sheldon why

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020

abri's awake


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

A hah found my classroom,, yeye

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020

am  I really in college right now? Why do I look like a child?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Good morning


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Good morning


Mornin'!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Good morning


Good nightn't

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020

Bruh someone taller than me say in front of me i-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

everyone's existn't right now


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

Hm I need a new look. I look out of place here.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> everyone's existn't right now


Im playing hhd lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

oh blink entered that art contest NVM I'm not doing it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> oh blink entered that art contest NVM I'm not doing it


:/


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> :/


She's too good,, she got a good dream too,, not even fair


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> She's too good,, she got a good dream too,, not even fair


There go your star fragments then


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> She's too good,, she got a good dream too,, not even fair


You should still do it! Even if you don't win, you'll get tickets, right?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> You should still do it! Even if you don't win, you'll get tickets, right?


Exactly


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

You miss 100% of the shots you don't take


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

Aaahh but-


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Aaahh but-


_*Do it*_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

;;


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2020)

man feeling productive w/ fair stuff ayy


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

F


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

what should I have for breakfast


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what should I have for breakfast


Eggs


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what should I have for breakfast


air


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what should I have for breakfast


one raisin


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> air


But I have that every day
I need to shake it up a bit


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> But I have that every day
> I need to shake it up a bit


airn't


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> airn't


Perfect
or chocolate milk like I always do


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

So this class was nothing it lasted 17 minutes

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020

Time to roam


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

perfecto
Eggs, rasin, and airn't.
Now I just need the motivation to get out of bed.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 305136


Mood


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

What if I just drop a selfie here. Nah


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What if I just drop a selfie here. Nah


Do ittt


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What if I just drop a selfie here. Nah


If you feel like it!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

*who wants to see a clown roaming a college campus? *


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *who wants to see a clown roaming a college campus? *


Yesss


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *who wants to see a clown roaming a college campus? *


I do


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

looking for an scp and can’t find it ahhhg


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> looking for an scp and can’t find it ahhhg


which one


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> which one


it’s like a computer virus that kills whoever owns the computer i think


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it’s like a computer virus that kills whoever owns the computer i think


SCP-2234-727?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

Spoiler: 👀👀









 hm


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Spoiler: 👀👀
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are you so pretty wqllnqvcqqjkq


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Spoiler: 👀👀
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bruh you're so pretty and those glasses are so cute


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> SCP-2234-727?


No, i think it’s from like the 1980s
Like it kills them with a stroke or something
it manifests on the computer


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> No, i think it’s from like the 1980s
> Like it kills them with a stroke or something
> it manifests on the computer


hmm interesting


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

5309 is screwing with me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

What if I post one from a few days ago-


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> bruh you're so pretty and those glasses are so cute


A h


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Spoiler: 👀👀
> 
> 
> 
> ...


asfdkj your so pretty what


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Why are you so pretty wqllnqvcqqjkq


A H


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Spoiler: 👀👀
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww you’re so pretty!!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Wait Kurby is it this one?




__





						SCP-1715 - SCP Foundation
					

The SCP Foundation's 'top-secret' archives, declassified for your enjoyment.




					www.scpwiki.com


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wait Kurby is it this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope
Thanks for helping me with this btw
there was a table in it about who it killed and how


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What if I post one from a few days ago-


A selfie
Should I


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Nope
> Thanks for helping me with this btw
> there was a table in it about who it killed and how


hmm, at the bottom I think it lists it's targets, so either it's very similar or has been changed. I'll see if there are any others.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020



ohare01 said:


> A selfie
> Should I


Go for it!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

__





						SCP-4762 - SCP Foundation
					

The SCP Foundation's 'top-secret' archives, declassified for your enjoyment.




					www.scpwiki.com
				



FOUND IT


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

A H NO


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> A H NO


What happened?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> What happened?


Compliments


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Compliments


it do be like that


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Spoiler: uh








This was when I was going to the wedding so this is pretty much the best I can look-


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Spoiler: uh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See this is beauty

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020

The power of my anime shirt got me compliments yeye


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> See this is beauty


no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Spoiler: uh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vfkmv you're also so pretty! And I love the butterfly hairpin.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no


Yes ma'am


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> vfkmv you're also so pretty! And I love the butterfly hairpin.


nO
But thank you ^^

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020



Milky star said:


> Yes ma'am


whY


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no


Y e s
ah you're so pretty


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> nO
> But thank you ^^
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020
> ...


Cause yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> nO
> But thank you ^^
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020
> ...






You _are_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

oabacqhqkqnqvqcqb I can't handle the compliments ;w; ty guys


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

Abri is pretty I'm not


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

__





						Decommissioned SCPs - SCP Foundation
					






					www.scpwiki.com
				



If you want to pain yourself read these


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> View attachment 305156 Abri is pretty I'm not


no
you're pretty too


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no
> you're pretty too


Nu


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kurb in his own world again


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> View attachment 305156 Abri is pretty I'm not





You're both pretty


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Nu


n o


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 305158
> You're both pretty


QwQ


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> kurb in his own world again


At least I understand the references this time lmao


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

__





						SCP-151-D - SCP Foundation
					

The SCP Foundation's 'top-secret' archives, declassified for your enjoyment.




					www.scpwiki.com
				



it hurts to wake up in the morning


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 18, 2020)

Everyone is pretty


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> QwQ


mood
im not used to getting compliments


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

_I will say I'm able to keep wearing my weeb stuff with confidence college ain't bad_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020



ohare01 said:


> mood
> im not used to getting compliments


 I'm a baby I can't handle


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 305159
> Everyone is pretty


Judge agrees. Case closed.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Oy I have to use coding software for my stats class


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

Now to make actual irl friends a h


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> _I will say I'm able to keep wearing my weeb stuff with confidence college ain't bad_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020
> 
> ...


Same when people compliment me I just dONT knOW how to reACT


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

__





						SCP-316-D - SCP Foundation
					

The SCP Foundation's 'top-secret' archives, declassified for your enjoyment.




					www.scpwiki.com
				



The very last paragraph though


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Aame when people compliment mr I just dONT knOW how to reACT


It's like getting Christmas/Birthday presents
I love them all but idk how to react


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Same when people compliment me I just dONT knOW how to reACT


Angel.exe has stopped


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Wouldn't you like to know, weatherboy."


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

quit staring at me college kids yes I belong here


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb are you familiar with R? I’m just asking since that’s the software I have to use


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Kurb are you familiar with R? I’m just asking since that’s the software I have to use


nope
what language tho


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

If I'm so pretty let's see how many guys I can l get


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> If I'm so pretty let's see how many guys I can l get


You're pretty no matter who you attract


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> If I'm so pretty let's see how many guys I can l get


ive got none irl so what does that tell you haha


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

The judge said y'all were pretty and the judge was right


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> nope
> what language tho


I have no clue. I just know to type in what my professor tells me to and stuff happens.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> You're pretty no matter who you attract


A h


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Tho now that I think about it it might be HTML. I have no clue if that’s a language tho


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

Extrovertness not working introvert taking over


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

__





						SCP-531-D - SCP Foundation
					

The SCP Foundation's 'top-secret' archives, declassified for your enjoyment.




					www.scpwiki.com
				



I’m starting to sense a theme of “all powerful can do whatever“


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Extrovertness not working introvert taking over


mood


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

bruh Uno is off-center in my avi and I swear I fixed it


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Extrovertness not working introvert taking over


What even is this "extrovertness" you speak of


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Man there's a pfp I want to use but I already entered the contest so i can't change


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> mood


I want friends but these kids actually adults look too grown


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I want friends but these kids actually adults look too grown


Aww :c


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Man there's a pfp I want to use but I already entered the contest so i can't change


Pretty sure you can.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Guys help


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Pretty sure you can.


But I didn't get a like from a mod yet so idk if I'm qualified yet
And my new pfp doesn't exactly fit the theme so hhhhh I have to wait


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Man there's a pfp I want to use but I already entered the contest so i can't change


I think they said as long as it fits the theme you can change it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I think they said as long as it fits the theme you can change it


It's just a pink anime girl so no I have to wait


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

Library you got manga nah doubt

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Aww :c


Aah it's okay I met one anime nerd too bad I forgot his name.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Aah it's okay I met one anime nerd too bad I forgot his name.


Mood


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

@Your Local Wild Child 
ay yo the trees been doing this lately


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> @Your Local Wild Child
> ay yo the trees been doing this lately


Yup they’re getting ready for the Evwirtian spring


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

I think today I just might head off to Evwirt


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I think today I just might head off to Evwirt


the trees do be kinda bogo sorting tho


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

Yo my old best friend works here,, I don't even hate her omll


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I think today I just might head off to Evwirt


Should I update it to my WIP version? A lot of it looks like Evwirt proper


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Should I update it to my WIP version? A lot of it looks like Evwirt proper


If ya want to

This'll be my first dream so if I survive Evwirt I can survive anywhere


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> If ya want to
> 
> This'll be my first dream so if I survive Evwirt I can survive anywhere


Give me five minutes and I’ll get it up. Pardon the dust and murder deer


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

higuyssorrycanttalknowhaveanotherzoommeetinghowsitgoingthatsgreatokbye


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> higuyssorrycanttalknowhaveanotherzoommeetinghowsitgoingthatsgreatokbye


Great talk


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

Ahh I used to hate this girl it was so petty omg I missed her low-key


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> higuyssorrycanttalknowhaveanotherzoommeetinghowsitgoingthatsgreatokbye


Josuke has online classes too and I miss him


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Just imagine if that’s how it actually worked...


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

guys i had a dream that i had 4 tickets


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Matty, maybe Evwirt isn't so bad.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Josuke has online classes too and I miss him


Seàn is either working or asleep ;;


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Seàn is either working or asleep ;;


:c
At least he has breaks but still I want him to come back


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Has everyone here had at least one dream about the forums?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 305212
> 
> Matty, maybe Evwirt isn't so bad.


I’m not allowed in Evwirt’s Walmart now


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Has everyone here had at least one dream about the forums?


I don't remember if I did or not


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> :c
> At least he has breaks but still I want him to come back


Ngl I miss his goofiness,, aahh I like being his friend,, I promise I'm a big sister to you and him,,


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m not allowed in Evwirt’s Walmart now


I'm not too surprised Evwirt has a Walmart.
Walmart is something else.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Ngl I miss his goofiness,, aahh I like being his friend,, I promise I'm a big sister to you and him,,


Aww
Too bad he left our private chat :c


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Aww
> Too bad he left our private chat :c


Invite him back plz


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

OH NO MY MEETING IS STARTING SOON
QUICK BEFORE I HAVE TO GO THE WIFI PASSWORD IS-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm not too surprised Evwirt has a Walmart.
> Walmart is something else.


It has a mako mart too

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020



Enxssi said:


> OH NO MY MEETING IS STARTING SOON
> QUICK BEFORE I HAVE TO GO THE WIFI PASSWORD IS-


BEEF WOMEN


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Invite him back plz


Idk if he wants to be in it
Although we do have another private chat with you and him in it, what if we migrated to that one


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Idk if he wants to be in it
> Although we do have another private chat with you and him in it, what if we migrated to that one


Yes plz


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Ooh Peggy's making a manga-library wall
what a weeb


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 18, 2020)

yo question how does this sound? https://voca.ro/iqeBHHw05wZ


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Jamborenium said:


> yo question how does this sound? https://voca.ro/iqeBHHw05wZ


Fantastical!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Okay it’s updated! Same code as always


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

So overall college _is _elementary school for adults I think I like it here.


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Fantastical!


thank you <3 ;w;


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 305212
> 
> Matty, maybe Evwirt isn't so bad.


been there done that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> been there done that


Kurb you what

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Kurb you what


Never mind, not surprised.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb is my best friend okie bye


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Kurb is my best friend okie bye


The what


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> been there done that


You try to shoot me when I’m a deer


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Kurb you what
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020
> 
> ...


it was him specificallu


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Lothitine (Aug 18, 2020)

Guys want my music playlist
I’m super bored rn


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Guys want my music playlist
> I’m super bored rn


yeos


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


>


Roach boy is your best friend
what


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yeos











						nicee
					

Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




					www.youtube.com
				



It has everything from squid music to bill wurtz to SWR ost lmao


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Roach boy is your best friend
> what


Best peasant roach boy friend yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Audie called me "fresh face" I think she wants to consume me for brunch


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Best peasant roach boy friend yes


@Kurb


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Audie called me "fresh face" I think she wants to consume me for brunch


Wait are you in Evwirt right now or do you have Audie too? Cuz Audie is allowed in Evwirt’s herd for a reason


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wait are you in Evwirt right now or do you have Audie too? Cuz Audie is allowed in Evwirt’s herd for a reason


I'm Evwirt, which is laid out very nicely


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 18, 2020)

Audies on my island too lol she’s so sweet


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

oh heck low battery


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 18, 2020)

I too have the grandma wolf


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm Evwirt, which is laid out very nicely


Travel tools to get to Evwirt proper are in the campsite


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

Okay I kinda want Judy but her eyes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Okay I kinda want Judy but her eyes


eat them


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> eat them


H m


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> H m


heard it's yummy


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Kurb


let me watch my ted ed riddles in peace


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> let me watch my ted ed riddles in peace


what


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what


shhhh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 18, 2020)

K


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Okay I kinda want Judy but her eyes


I thought you of all people would love her
Pastel with anime looking eyes? Sounds right up your alley,,


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I thought you of all people would love her
> Pastel with anime looking eyes? Sounds right up your alley,,


same


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb I made you some fanart that'll be revealed later


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

@FrogslimeOfficial have you seen anything out of the ordinary yet?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I thought you of all people would love her
> Pastel with anime looking eyes? Sounds right up your alley,,


I like her color palette but her eyes scream "kawaii anime Mary Sue from 2012"


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> @FrogslimeOfficial have you seen anything out of the ordinary yet?


I saw a very mysterious figure
I documented the experience but I can't find the thing to transfer my card to my computer

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020

They looked like a kabuki stagehand


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I like her color palette but her eyes scream "kawaii anime Mary Sue from 2012"


Wowie


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I like her color palette but her eyes scream "kawaii anime Mary Sue from 2012"


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I saw a very mysterious figure
> I documented the experience but I can't find the thing to transfer my card to my computer
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020
> ...


Yea don’t stick around that area for too long


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Due to the bed really just being a cement block with sheets painted on, it was hard to fall asleep in the cold. Luckily I didn't get stuck like Enx.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Due to the bed really just being a cement block with sheets painted on, it was hard to fall asleep in the cold. Luckily I didn't get stuck like Enx.


wowie


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

So I 1-upped Enx in the sleeping category


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

Saltyy said:


>


Yeah I wish she had better eyes them I'd like her more,, she matches my aesthetic a lot. Fir now I need Julian and Rosie,,


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yeah I wish she had better eyes them I'd like her more,, she matches my aesthetic a lot. Fir now I need Julian and Rosie,,


what about marina


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Due to the bed really just being a cement block with sheets painted on, it was hard to fall asleep in the cold. Luckily I didn't get stuck like Enx.


Enx got stuck too? @MapleSilver got stuck in Evwirt cuz their bed disappeared


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Enx got stuck too? @MapleSilver got stuck in Evwirt cuz their bed disappeared


Oh, whoops. Got the two mixed up. Well I guess I 1-upped Maple then.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 18, 2020)

I was wondering why my bed exploded


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I was wondering why my bed exploded


were you in the Nether


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oh, whoops. Got the two mixed up. Well I guess I 1-upped Maple then.


Yea the peeps behind the visitor center put up a warning about that lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> were you in the Nether


yeah I think so 

should have placed it in the overworld


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

might open up my gate later


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

I ended up getting distracted looking for my MicroSD card holder because I saw my journal, and in January of 2019, I wrote a haiku about playing Tetris at my funeral?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I ended up getting distracted looking for my MicroSD card holder because I saw my journal, and in January of 2019, I wrote a haiku about playing Tetris at my funeral?


S H O W


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> S H O W


Here it is:
I don't hecking care
I can play Tetris at my
own funeral, mom​As you can tell I was a 6th grade prodigy.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I ended up getting distracted looking for my MicroSD card holder because I saw my journal, and in January of 2019, I wrote a haiku about playing Tetris at my funeral?


S H O W W


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> S H O W W


I diddd

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020

Should I leak some journal entries


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Here it is:
> I don't hecking care
> I can play Tetris at my
> own funeral, mom​As you can tell I was a 6th grade prodigy.


Isn't there a haiku contest or something
If there is what if you entered that


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I diddd
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020
> 
> Should I leak some journal entries


Yes

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Here it is:
> I don't hecking care
> I can play Tetris at my
> own funeral, mom​As you can tell I was a 6th grade prodigy.


put this on my grave and sing it at my funeral


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Isn't there a haiku contest or something
> If there is what if you entered that


I think it has to be dream related


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I think it has to be dream related


What if she changed it to

I don't hecking care
I can play Tetris in my
own dreams, mom


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what about marina


I don't like her tentacles or design but she is cute so maybe,,


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What if she changed it to
> 
> I don't hecking care
> I can play Tetris in my
> own dreams, mom


please help me right now 
i cannot stop playing tetris 
??


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> please help me right now
> i cannot stop playing tetris
> ??


Last part is "it's too addicting"


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

*Some iconic lines from last January to April:*

Sometimes I want to jump off a table in the cafeteria and yell "bETTY BOOOOOP"

*[These are typed as they are written but some words have to be changed and they'll be in [] ]*

I wonder if Flex Tape could've kept Peter Parker together when he "didn't feel so good."

If everyone replaced any bad word with "Tetris," the world would be a better place

*[I then wrote down a hit list called My Hit (or Miss) List]*

Weird things I've heard in school:
"I need a [spicy] apron." - Sawyer

Not to sound edgy or anything but I like bagels

The reason why Canada has to pay more is because they get free healthcare


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I don't like her tentacles or design but she is cute so maybe,,


Hm


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Hm


What?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020

Bruh my Spotify playlist is wild,, it ranges from kpop to anime to mlp and jpop aaahb


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020
> 
> Bruh my Spotify playlist is wild,, it ranges from kpop to anime to mlp and jpop aaahb


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *Some iconic lines from last January to April:*
> 
> Sometimes I want to jump off a table in the cafeteria and yell "bETTY BOOOOOP"
> 
> ...


*Oh, and one from 1/11/19:*
[Killing is an art, and I take commissions]
*No words were changed, I just wrote them in the weird box for some reason.*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

Saltyy said:


>


Whaaaat


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020
> 
> Bruh my Spotify playlist is wild,, it ranges from kpop to anime to mlp and jpop aaahb


I have a metric ton of Spotify playlists lol and they all are all over the place


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

I demand a face reveal from Saltyy now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I demand a face reveal from Saltyy now


whoa that came out of nowhere


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I have a metric ton of Spotify playlists lol and they all are all over the place


I have one called vibin by Dio it's just collection of moods,, moon light sonata is on it too. Yes betoven is a mood 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> whoa that came out of nowhere


*you too *


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I have one called vibin by Dio it's just collection of moods,, moon light sonata is on it too. Yes betoven is a mood
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020
> 
> ...


no I'm uglr

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020

heck I can't even spell it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Last part is "it's too addicting"


That could fit


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> no I'm uglr
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020
> 
> heck I can't even spell it


*doubt show now or be vanquished from this realm *


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *doubt show now or be vanquished from this realm *


I've come to terms with my weird face
But, I will do an eye reveal
And old friend said it looks like the inside of a grape


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

When Spotify hits you with a sad anime closing from your favorite anime _and you can't skip so you suffer and try not to cry _

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I've come to terms with my weird face
> But, I will do an eye reveal
> And old friend said it looks like the inside of a grape


O.O


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I demand a face reveal from Saltyy now


wtf no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Wait I already did a face reveal


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

Saaahhhxhhy yhoikb don't cryyy

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020



Saltyy said:


> wtf no


;;


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wait I already did a face reveal


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

The Eye of Moron


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Dropping this and dipping


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Dropping this and dipping


Wait don't go yet


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 305254
> The Eye of Moron



Eye reveal poggers


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> That could fit





kurby


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 305254
> The Eye of Moron


that's a grape


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Imagine I reveal parts of my face and it had to be put together like a puzzle

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020



Saltyy said:


> that's a grape


Apperently idk I never really saw what she meant


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 305255
> kurby


prepare to have your organs rmeobed


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> prepare to have your organs rmeobed


to have 'em what?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> prepare to have your organs rmeobed


rmeobed


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Imagine I reveal parts of my face and it had to be put together like a puzzle



We're pretty close to the solution already


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Hm what if I shared a picture of little me


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

I have really odd hazel eyes. I think it’s a type of heterochromia (not the accountant cat type tho)


This isn’t my eye (I’m not showing any of my face here-sorry) but it’s a good approximation of what my eyes look like


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Mick said:


> We're pretty close to the solution already
> 
> View attachment 305260


HECK MAN that legit scared me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Wtf is wrong with my phone
Sometimes I see a ton of red and green lines and marks all over and it's really weird like I see a ton of them right now
What is going on is my phone breaking??


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> HECK MAN that legit scared me



I should make it my signature


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

ay yo


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Wtf is wrong with my phone
> Sometimes I see a ton of red and green lines and marks all over and it's really weird like I see a ton of them right now
> What is going on is my phone breaking??


Maybe it's your LCD chip? LCR chip? Idk can't remember what it's called. Best get it repaired before it gets worse.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Maybe it's your LCD chip? LCR chip? Idk can't remember what it's called. Best get it repaired before it gets worse.


ahhh


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Wtf is wrong with my phone
> Sometimes I see a ton of red and green lines and marks all over and it's really weird like I see a ton of them right now
> What is going on is my phone breaking??


its hatching


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

The marks disappear when I turn my brightness down

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020



Origami said:


> its hatching


_*what*_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> The marks disappear when I turn my brightness down
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020
> 
> ...


iphone 7 is evolving into iphone 8


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Dropped my phone on the floor of the Funko factory on Everett once and it really screwed it up.
That's what I get for liking Funko.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> iphone 7 is evolving into iphone 8


I put an everstone on my SE


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> iphone 7 is evolving into iphone 8


It's an android phone :')


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> It's an android phone :')


s7 to s8


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> iphone 7 is evolving into iphone 8



Everyone knows that only the first generation iphone matters, the rest sucked


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

Mick said:


> Everyone knows that only the first generation iphone matters, the rest sucked


ive never had an iphone in my life so i wouldn't know


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Mick said:


> Everyone knows that only the first generation iphone matters, the rest sucked


What counts as first gen?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Mick said:


> Everyone knows that only the first generation iphone matters, the rest sucked


I’ve only had the SE but my mom has a 7 (I think) and she has problems with it


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> ive never had an iphone in my life so i wouldn't know





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> What counts as first gen?



(It was referring to all the people that refuse to accept any pokemon past gen 1. It isn't funny anymore because I've explained it now)

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020

Also also. I finally posted my sleepover stuff. Woo!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Mick said:


> (It was referring to all the people that refuse to accept any pokemon past gen 1. It isn't funny anymore because I've explained it now)
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020
> 
> Also also. I finally posted my sleepover stuff. Woo!


njagds I'm dumb


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

so i came back from my long slumber to only 1 (one) notification and it wasnt even from you guys, and i see milky star is demanding face reveals


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> njagds I'm dumb



It's okay we still love you


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Mick said:


> (It was referring to all the people that refuse to accept any pokemon past gen 1. It isn't funny anymore because I've explained it now)
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020
> 
> Also also. I finally posted my sleepover stuff. Woo!


Lol as someone who started in gen VI the fact that GF has been giving us gen I pandering foie gras style it’s really frustrating seeing people keeping that opinion seriously


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

optimus prime


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

I found videos of little me on YouTube years ago and now idk where they went
It was so weird

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020

Oh well I found my address on Google so yippee


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> optimus prime


shut up


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Due to the bed really just being a cement block with sheets painted on, it was hard to fall asleep in the cold. Luckily I didn't get stuck like Enx.


I don’t recall that

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020



Kurb said:


> optimus prime


No


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I don’t recall that


My brain is going off the rails like a crazy train and I ended getting you and MapleSilver mixed up


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> My brain is going off the rails like a crazy train and I ended getting you and MapleSilver mixed up


Oh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I don’t recall that
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020
> 
> ...


Yea you haven’t been to my neck of the woods yet


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb you just gave me an idea


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

wait oh no,, I can't decide if I should go back to my old pfp or keep this one,, I just found out my old one of  the anime girl with puffy hair is part sheep,,


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

Have any of you looked for good cloud shapes yet?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

Mick said:


> Have any of you looked for good cloud shapes yet?






They’re taking over


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurbtimus Crime


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 305281
> Kurbtimus Crime


@Kurb


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> optimus prime






Transformers will always be cool asf


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 305279
> They’re taking over



They look fake


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

I continue to disappoint myself


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

Mick said:


> They look fake


You’ve obviously never seen a really nice cloud


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> You’ve obviously never seen a really nice cloud



I guess not

I think I might have to actually start taking walks just to go cloud-spotting for the contest


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

Just testing Avis don't mind me.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

the kollection


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 305283View attachment 305284View attachment 305286View attachment 305287
> 
> the kollection


I love it
@Kurb is a meme now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

This is what I get for joining an Animal Crossing forum

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020

Bunch of Kurb pics to my name


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> This is what I get for joining an Animal Crossing forum
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020
> 
> Bunch of Kurb pics to my name


LMAO


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I love it
> @Kurb is a meme now


So Kurb is the leader of a robot faction, a video game character that eats everything in sight, a Vaporeon that’s actually a Jolteon, and a drag queen


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> So Kurb is the leader of a robot faction, a video game character that eats everything in sight, a Vaporeon that’s actually a Jolteon, and a drag queen


Kurb is Barbie
So many things and jobs


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

Drag queen Kurb scares me


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 305283View attachment 305284View attachment 305286View attachment 305287
> 
> the kollection



Let me help:
Alternative Kurby


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

Mick said:


> Let me help:
> Alternative Kurby
> View attachment 305288


That’s him officer, that’s the person that posted it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Mick said:


> Let me help:
> Alternative Kurby
> View attachment 305288


Oh no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Mick said:


> Let me help:
> Alternative Kurby
> View attachment 305288


Into the Kurbiverse


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

Dang it i need a transparent photo of that cat


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Dang it i need a transparent photo of that cat


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 305291


De-cat-itate him and it’ll be perfect


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> De-cat-itate him and it’ll be perfect


On it


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> On it


Thank you kind traveler


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Thank you kind traveler


A body has been discovered!


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 305291


so thats what he looks like


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> A body has been discovered!
> View attachment 305293


Oh no again


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 305283View attachment 305284View attachment 305286View attachment 305287
> 
> the kollection


I leave to to watch a let’s play and i see this
make more


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I leave to to watch a let’s play and i see this
> make more


I thought you're supposed to be dead


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

Mick said:


> Let me help:
> Alternative Kurby
> View attachment 305288


@Kurb


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> @Kurb


Alternatively named furb


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> @Kurb



Forgive me, Kurb


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

heres this


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

kk


Kurb said:


> View attachment 305301
> heres this


I'll get to work on it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

*I am sheep girl love me now plz*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *I am sheep girl love me now plz*


no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *I am sheep girl love me now plz*


I’m part murder deer cuz of an evil spell


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> A body has been discovered!
> View attachment 305293


Alright now can i have the transparent image of his head for memes


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> no


plz

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020

Oi Josuke ur here hii


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Alright now can i have the transparent image of his head for memes


Man just crop


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

the classic


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

OH THAT


ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Alright now can i have the transparent image of his head for memes


'S WHAT YOU MEANT

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020

@Kurb didn't know what to do


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

Wow okay my avi is amazing if she was sleeping it'd be perfect,,


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 305309
> the classic


can we migrate the meting session to my current avatar


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> OH THAT'S WHAT YOU MEANT



Really now


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Man just crop


_Yeah but this is funnier_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> OH THAT
> 
> 'S WHAT YOU MEANT
> 
> ...


Among Kurb


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 18, 2020)

hello


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> can we migrate the meting session to my current avatar


do you see blood yet


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> do you see blood yet


Uh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> hello


Hai!


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> can we migrate the meting session to my current avatar


theres less possibilities with that then with cat man


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hai!


is that
fire
in your sig

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020



Origami said:


> theres less possibilities with that then with cat man


h


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> is that
> fire
> in your sig
> 
> ...


arson


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> is that
> fire
> in your sig
> 
> ...


Animal Crossing 8: Matty Commits Arson


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

@ProbablyNotJosuke



I debated having blood pouring out of his head but eh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

What is arson? ''


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2020)

henlo


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> @ProbablyNotJosuke
> View attachment 305311
> I debated having blood pouring out of his head but eh


Maybe I should've shrunk the image


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What is arson? ''


setting stuff on fire


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> @ProbablyNotJosuke
> View attachment 305311
> I debated having blood pouring out of his head but eh


Why thank you, just wipe my card for payment and that would’ve been funny


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Why thank you, just wipe my card for payment and that would’ve been funny


missed opportunity


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

i just had an idea
what does jotaro look like again


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i just had an idea
> what does jotaro look like again


jotaro


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i just had an idea
> what does jotaro look like again


Mean


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

ive made kurb into a marketable emote


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 305314
> ive made kurb into a marketable emote


You monster, #freeKrub


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> setting stuff on fire


I like fire O.O


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

I like how the face of Kurb is a (most likely) copyrighted character.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I like fire O.O






	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I like how the face of Kurb is a (most likely) copyrighted character.


what about kurbmond


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I like fire O.O


_Then you’ll love my mixtape ahahahaha_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Time to guillotine Kurb


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 18, 2020)

you ever just feel like shooting someone

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020

but you don't have a gun


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> A body has been discovered!
> View attachment 305293


SP
LIT
O
PIN
ION
Is Frogslime the Culprit?
Frogslime is the culprit! >
< Frogslime isn’t the culprit!
Debate Scrum START!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

I like fire. It’s warm, cooks food and keeps death critters away from me


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I like fire. It’s warm, cooks food and keeps death critters away from me


I hate fire it hurt ;(


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> SP
> LIT
> O
> PIN
> ...


Help i don’t play this game


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

cant stop wont stop


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I hate fire it hurt ;(


Have you considered it’s like a cat that doesn’t like being touched


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Help i don’t play this game


Hunger Games for weebs


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hunger games for weebs


You son of a gun i’m in


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Then you’ll love my mixtape ahahahaha_


Sorry I hate tap that's mixed up. You have any organized tape?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I hate fire it hurt ;(


I use fire every day so I know how to avoid hurt most of the time


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Sorry I hate tap that's mixed up. You have any organized tape?


Right down the hall at isle 8 ma’am


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Right down the hall at isle 8 ma’am


Thank you sir-


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

I come back to this
What is happen


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I come back to this
> What is happen


I am a madman.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I come back to this
> What is happen


Help, he’s gonna turn us all into marketable emotes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> I am a madman.


i see


ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Help, he’s gonna turn us all into marketable emotes


oh no anything but that


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

Can I default dance as my emote


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Can I default dance as my emote


_*nO*_


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2020)

henlo


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Alright kids, say, "Bye-bye Kurb!"


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Help, he’s gonna turn us all into marketable emotes






its too late for you


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> henlo


Hai! I’m taking a break from making my canyon.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*nO*_


Well-


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Jotoro


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2020)

63k posts woop


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

ori
eont turn krub in to marketable emotes


Origami said:


> View attachment 305314
> ive made kurb into a marketable emote


*ORIGAMIIIIIIIII*


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 305314
> ive made kurb into a marketable emote


@Kurb


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

Bruh space is my aesthetic yet I can't design a sleep over at Harvey's whyy,


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Bruh space is my aesthetic yet I can't design a sleep over at Harvey's whyy,


me but there are not so many good items + i hate doing harvey's things due to the button mashing ****


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

@Origami 
@ProbablyNotJosuke


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 305334
> @Origami
> @ProbablyNotJosuke


hippity hoppity you are now my discord property


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> me but there are not so many good items + i hate doing harvey's things due to the button mashing ****


I just suck at designing stuff I want to win,,


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

frog since youre the only one who knows about danganronpa I need your help
what would everyone say in a scrum debate about eating soap


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 305329
> its too late for you


How could you


Kurb said:


> View attachment 305331
> Jotoro


Amazing


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Space really isn’t my aesthetic I think death world is cuz I always make my fantasy worlds super dangerous lol


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 305329
> its too late for you


_NOOOOOO_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _NOOOOOO_


I couldn't stop him, I let you down


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 305331
> Jotoro


The enemy stand user must be _Among Us_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 305331
> Jotoro


btw it's Jotaro


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

very important
					

do it now




					forms.gle


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Bruh space is my aesthetic yet I can't design a sleep over at Harvey's whyy,



Take your time, you have until september 6th <3


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> btw it's Jotaro


Nah Joetoro


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Nah Joetoro


_*no*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> frog since youre the only one who knows about danganronpa I need your help
> what would everyone say in a scrum debate about eating soap


I'm honored you think I remember that much about Babyrompers


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm honored you think I remember that much about Babyrompers


ok


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Nah Joetoro


My sister dislikes Joetoero and says his hat don't fit his fat head


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> My sister dislikes Joetoero and says his hat don't fit his fat head


bruh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

*DOES THIS BRING YOU JOY?!


*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Eh?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> My sister dislikes Joetoero and says his hat don't fit his fat head


I had no idea your sister had just bad taste, Joe Toe Row is cool af


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *DOES THIS BRING YOU JOY?!
> View attachment 305348*


Despair


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *DOES THIS BRING YOU JOY?!
> View attachment 305348*


He’s one of those juice filled gummies


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *DOES THIS BRING YOU JOY?!
> View attachment 305348*


no

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> He’s one of those juice filled gummies


cursed


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> He’s one of those juice filled gummies


Kurb's a gusher


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

And juice filled gummys are good so yes it does bring me joy


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 305349
> Eh?


???


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> bruh


She really said "I hate Jotaro he killed my favorite character and best Mary Sue Dio. That's why his hate don't fir his fat head." My cackle was so ugly,,


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020
> 
> ...


_S h u t_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> She really said "I hate Jotaro he killed my favorite character and best Mary Sue Dio. That's why his hate don't fir his fat head." My cackle was so ugly,,


what the


ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _S h u t_


_c u r s e d_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 305349
> Eh?


Drip to hard


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ???


sleepover aesthetic


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

@Enxssi i answered your poll


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> sleepover aesthetic


LOL W H A T


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> LOL W H A T


THE FAIR


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> THE FAIR


I JUST-
LMAO


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I had no idea your sister had just bad taste, Joe Toe Row is cool af


To be fair Dio was the first thing she saw from jjba and that's how she got into it,, so when she found out Jotaro killed Dio she was hurt and salty about it.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I JUST-
> LMAO


IT’S VALID


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

....................


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> IT’S VALID



IF YOU SAY SO LOL


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

jat ratatat


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


>


this makes me sad


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> To be fair Dio was the first thing she saw from jjba and that's how she got into it,, so when she found out Jotaro killed Dio she was hurt and salty about it.


Fair, Dio’s a pretty cool villain anyway


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> this makes me sad


despair


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> despair


Exactly


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> this makes me sad


Don't worry I fixed it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Fair, Dio’s a pretty cool villain anyway


no


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ....................


0/10 for misinformation, everyone knows Kurb is made of cake


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> 0/10 for misinformation, everyone knows Kurb is made of cake


That's just his filling


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> 0/10 for misinformation, everyone knows Kurb is made of cake


that's why I tried to eat him


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Exactly


don’t lose hope abri


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no


_He’s some one you love to hate, that what makes him such a good villain_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> don’t lose hope abri


I lost hope years ago


ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _He’s some one you love to hate, that what makes him such a good villain_


valid


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> That's just his filling


1/10, the frosting is dummy runny


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Fair, Dio’s a pretty cool villain anyway


Yeah,, Dio is amazing and you can't change my mind.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb scared me so that is what he gets

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020

He is both a gusher and a cake


ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> 1/10, the frosting is dummy runny


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Kurb scared me so that is what he gets


how’d krub scare you


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Kurb scared me so that is what he gets


How is krub scary


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> how’d krub scare you


Told me someone was dead


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Told me someone was dead


ohh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _He’s some one you love to hate, that what makes him such a good villain_


Exactly,, you hate him so much that you just love how he kicked danny,, right? Seriously I thought that was funny,,


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> how’d krub scare you





ohare01 said:


> How is krub scary


It’s simple, angery cat man go _pew pew boom _and we freak out


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Exactly,, you hate him so much that you just love how he kicked danny,, right? Seriously I thought that was funny,,


no
get out

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> It’s simple, angery cat man go _pew pew boom _and we freak out


and *r ë d*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

i need a signature now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Exactly,, you hate him so much that you just love how he kicked danny,, right? Seriously I thought that was funny,,


You're next


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i need a signature now


On it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> On it


aight


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

Sorry the first time I saw Dio kick Danny it was out of context. My best friend just randomly showed me the clip-


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Sorry the first time I saw Dio kick Danny it was out of context. My best friend just randomly showed me the clip-


*No
Get out*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Drip to hard


Ah, quite literally.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *No
> Get out*


N o How was I supposed to know that wasn't funny,,


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

i just worked with very smelly chicken meat

hope its safe to consume


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> N o How was I supposed to know that wasn't funny,,


aoqfwfwijwwg
how is a vampire man kicking a dog funny


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i need a signature now


i maybe be able to help you


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> aoqfwfwijwwg
> how is a vampire man kicking a dog funny


wha t

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020



Origami said:


> i maybe be able to help you


enx’s is on it but whatever ig


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> wha t
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020
> 
> ...


Oh right you're not a weeb


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> wha t
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020
> 
> ...



Don't you already have one?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> wha t
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020
> 
> ...


>insert the "you wouldn't get it" meme<


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> aoqfwfwijwwg
> how is a vampire man kicking a dog funny


Because it was out of context- Dio just kicked the dog for no reason-


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

is danny the dog its been very long since ive watch joe


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Because it was out of context- Dio just kicked the dog for no reason-


aaaaaaaa

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020



Origami said:


> is danny the dog its been very long since ive watch joe


yes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Mick said:


> Don't you already have one?


I finally got a picture in my sig!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> aaaaaaaa


I'm sorry blame my irl best friend,,


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Gonna print out dead Kurb and put him in my fairy garden as a warning


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Gonna print out dead Kurb and put him in my fairy garden as a warning


wha


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Gonna print out dead Kurb and put him in my fairy garden as a warning


Kurbs a fairy?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Gonna print out dead Kurb and put him in my fairy garden as a warning


that'll show em


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I finally got a picture in my sig!



I saw! I like it!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> wha


I made a fairy garden and it needs some spice
Like a de-cat-itated feline


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Kurbs a fairy?


he's everything


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I finally got a picture in my sig!


ONCE AGAIN
IS THAT FIRE


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Kurbs a fairy?


Hold on gotta make that


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hold on gotta make that


*yes*


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

upload this to imgur


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ONCE AGAIN
> IS THAT FIRE


It’s a sunset


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 305362
> upload this to imgur


I love it


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hold on gotta make that


tinkurb bell


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> tinkurb bell


That's exactly it

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020

As I've said: Great minds think alike


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 305362
> upload this to imgur


not using that as my signature


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

I love how kurb is just the biggest meme ever


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> That's exactly it
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020
> 
> As I've said: Great minds think alike


this is why we are a team


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> not using that as my signature


well exCUSE ME


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> this is why we are a team


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> not using that as my signature


damn


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> well exCUSE ME


frogslime what u got fam jam


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> frogslime what u got fam jam


Uh hold on I'll upload all of the stuff in a minute


Should Tinkurbell be monochrome or normal


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Uh hold on I'll upload all of the stuff in a minute
> 
> 
> Should Tinkurbell be monochrome or normal


idc


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Uh hold on I'll upload all of the stuff in a minute
> 
> 
> Should Tinkurbell be monochrome or normal


Normal


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> frogslime what u got fam jam


use this coward


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

Ah yes Kurby from Dream Land, perfect


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Couldn't decide

I'll upload a dropbox file with all the Kurb stuff


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

Or in this case Nightmare Land


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 305365View attachment 305366
> Couldn't decide
> 
> I'll upload a dropbox file with all the Kurb stuff


LMAO


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Hmm maybe I'll take the Kurb stuff and make it into a movie poster like Into the Spider-Verse.
Into the Kurbiverse


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb is the greatest meme ever created
100/10


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

This all started because of a stupid song in my head
Or at least I think it did


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

all because you told me kurbs name makes you think of fergalicious


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

i need signature ideas


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i need signature ideas


are you blind


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i need signature ideas


hello memelord


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> are you blind


ya


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ya


use kurby or perish


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> are you blind


Perhaps he’s waiting for the Into the Kurbverse to be made so it can be his signature


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

be thankful you have one defining image that can be used like this, kurbo

all they know me as is cigarette man


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> aaaaaaaa
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020
> 
> ...


My sister dislikes Iggy,,

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020

Alright,, I'm gonna draw,, Ruby might actually look decent,,


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> My sister dislikes Iggy,,
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020
> 
> Alright,, I'm gonna draw,, Ruby might actually look decent,,


he looks weird so understandable


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 305368


@Kurb


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

remember when peta publically attacked AC:NH


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> he looks weird so understandable


ah,, he does,, She says she wants Iggy to be kicked not Danny,,


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurby Wurby is almost done uploading


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Kurby Wurby is almost done uploading


no


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> ah,, he does,, She says she wants Iggy to be kicked not Danny,,


good news for her they both get kicked


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> no


what are you gonna do? stop me?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> no


use nightcap kurb, you nerd


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Poor kurb lmfao


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Poor kurb lmfao


he a s k e d for this


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> good news for her they both get kicked


gud


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

My internet is being dummy thicc in the skull


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> use nightcap kurb, you nerd


it’s supposed to be aesthetic


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> My internet is being dummy thicc in the skull


insane in the membrane


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it’s supposed to be aesthetic


What


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it’s supposed to be aesthetic


ah yes because that pfp is very aesthetic


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> What


Oh ok


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it’s supposed to be aesthetic


you won't win you're going up against atleast 12 egirls who make aesthetics like its a living


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it’s supposed to be aesthetic






Okay what about now


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 305376
> Okay what about now


Beautiful


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 305376
> Okay what about now


Y e s


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> you won't win you're going up against atleast 12 egirls who make aesthetics like its a living


namely 
xara


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 305376
> Okay what about now


Enx you're a genius


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> namely
> xara


kurb


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Enx you're a genius


thank you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

I'm gonna snap if my internet keeps up like this


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> kurb


vhat komrad


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 18, 2020)

Krub man~ Krub man~ Does whatever a krub can~



(we all know frogs will be better)


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> vhat komrad


check discord smelly face


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> vhat komrad


is it aesthetic enough or do I have to add a vhs foreground and some random quote in a weird font


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Krub man~ Krub man~ Does whatever a krub can~
> View attachment 305377
> (we all know frogs will be better)


No mine legit could never compare


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Krub man~ Krub man~ Does whatever a krub can~
> View attachment 305377
> (we all know frogs will be better)


Kurbus Moralus


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> is it aesthetic enough or do I have to add a vhs foreground and some random quote in a weird font


i wont lie the vhs stuff is cool


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> i wont lie the vhs stuff is cool


it sure is


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Dragostea is playing and I am content
BUT THE FILE DIDN'T UPLOAD CORRECTLY


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

i hate you all


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i hate you all


Ok kurb


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i hate you all


Me too krub <3


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i hate you all


man get out of here with that signature


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i hate you all


I did what you asked


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 18, 2020)

ORIGAMI LOOK 6666 POSTS
you really are cursed


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i hate you all


Thanks :3


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ORIGAMI LOOK 6666 POSTS
> you really are cursed


Bruhh

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020

What if I got to 4k post today?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i hate you all


also new sig


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> also new sig


If you're saying what I think you're saying, I hate to break it to you but murdering innocents is not conforming to society and doing it well.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> also new sig


kurb you told me to make it aesthetic did you like it


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2020)

I read the last 20-30 pages and am currently dying of laughter.  Send help,,


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> I read the last 20-30 pages and am currently dying of laughter.  Send help,,


and i’m ssbsbgubshubsgubugsbbbbbygbsgybshbsbsbsAAAAAAA


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> and i’m ssbsbgubshubsgubugsbbbbbygbsgybshbsbsbsAAAAAAA


mood


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> and i’m ssbsbgubshubsgubugsbbbbbygbsgybshbsbsbsAAAAAAA


I know Kurb, we’re great friends


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> and i’m ssbsbgubshubsgubugsbbbbbygbsgybshbsbsbsAAAAAAA


*spam reloading the page*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *spam reloading the page*


Me every second


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

now that i've past the legendary benchmark, what kind of person will i become?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> now that i've past the legendary benchmark, what kind of person will i become?


I passed it forever ago and I'd say I'm still the same-


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I passed it forever ago and I'd say I'm still the same-


i did too


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I passed it forever ago and I'd say I'm still the same-


You wanted to eat Kurby


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> You wanted to eat Kurby


oh


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> and i’m ssbsbgubshubsgubugsbbbbbygbsgybshbsbsbsAAAAAAA


thank you kurb, very cool


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i did too


did i ask you

anyways now that ive past the landmark number, who wishes to see origamis pure form?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> did i ask you
> 
> anyways now that ive past the landmark number, who wishes to see origamis pure form?


oh no


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

722658696496152639
pure


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> did i ask you
> 
> anyways now that ive past the landmark number, who wishes to see origamis pure form?


do it

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020

*Yes*


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i did too


@Kurb



added vhs overlay


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

look at this signature
look


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> @Kurb
> View attachment 305396
> added vhs overlay


say goodbye to your internal organs


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> say goodbye to your internal organs


@Origami how much of you power do you have to use to create a thunderstorm


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> @Origami how much of you power do you have to use to create a thunderstorm


2/5


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> say goodbye to your internal organs


You don't know beauty when you see it


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> 2/5


Do I have to pay you


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Do I have to pay you


no
just say poggers 3 times and i will be there

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020




the 4 stages of grief begin


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

k brb gonna summon origami


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> no
> just say poggers 3 times and i will be there
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020
> ...


how dare you share my pain


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> @Kurb
> View attachment 305396
> added vhs overlay


ultimate aesthetic
I love inshot 


Spoiler


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> ultimate aesthetic
> I love inshot
> 
> 
> ...


Most of those hurt my eyes
And my brain


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> ultimate aesthetic
> I love inshot
> 
> 
> ...


You are the best

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Most of those hurt my eyes
> And my brain


they were so good it gave abri epilepsy


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

wait you can do these things in inshot????? i was using it to clip videos this whole time


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> wait you can do these things in inshot????? i was using it to clip videos this whole time


yup its in the effects section with the photos
I also used ibisPaint for one


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> You are the best
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020
> 
> ...


now I'm scared I have anxiety about those things thanks enx


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> now I'm scared I have anxiety about those things thanks enx


I’m sorry


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I’m sorry


it's fine im just sensitive bc of something that happened like 2-3 years ago wqkvwcwwj


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Wait Origami there's five stages of grief


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

I’m just chillin’ in the bushes again...


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 18, 2020)

hopefully im not sharing fruit with YLWC evwirt pineapples are something i dont trust


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wait Origami there's five stages of grief


more fun for you then


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 18, 2020)

Should I add a quote to aesthetic kurb


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Should I add a quote to aesthetic kurb


yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Wait now there's twelve stages of grief


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Should I add a quote to aesthetic kurb


Yes


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

hello my sig is even better now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Wait now there's seven
What


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

Ah I wish I could find a gif of my Avi sleeping,, she's so perfect for the fair


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wait now there's seven
> What


your pfp-


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Im just sipping my blackberry Bubly wondering whats going on


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 305416
> hopefully im not sharing fruit with YLWC evwirt pineapples are something i dont trust


You won’t be eating Evwirtian pineapple I assure you. They explode when they leave Evwirt


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

What if we have a kurb cult


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> your pfp-


Yeah what


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

What if I blew my ten shells just at capitalize the s in my name?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What if we have a kurb cult


Here’s the source


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yeah what


amazing


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> your pfp-


Yes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Here’s the source
> View attachment 305426


no we use spilt the room caT


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Im just sipping my blackberry Bubly wondering whats going on


eh?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Im just sipping my blackberry Bubly wondering whats going on


hello kurb


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 18, 2020)

@Kurb


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> amazing


why thank you


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> eh?
> View attachment 305429


buble


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 305431
> @Kurb


It's perfect


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

I’m sticking with my afternoon nap pfp


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> buble


he comes out during christmas time 
he is early this year
say hi


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What if I blew my ten shells just at capitalize the s in my name?


you sh
you should buy me an animated avi


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> he comes out during christmas time
> he is early this year
> say hi


real canadian folklore


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

What else do seashells do? Other than name changes?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020



Lothitine said:


> you sh
> you should buy me an animated avi ❤


I wish I could tbh


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

nothing


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What else do seashells do? Other than name changes?


buy stuff


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> he comes out during christmas time
> he is early this year
> say hi


Hai


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

I got my Green Tea Frappe with spoiled milk in it should I chug the rest


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> buy stuff


Like what tho


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

Whats happening why is everyone kurb


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Like what tho


........................
animated avi


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 305431
> @Kurb


two more layers and we’ll call it a day


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Whats happening why is everyone kurb


I’m not Kurb I’m taking a nap


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> ........................
> animated avi


I can't buy you one ;;


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

Oh god its a kurb cult isnt it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> two more layers and we’ll call it a day


Since when were you a JoJo


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Since when were you a JoJo


Among JoJo


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Oh god its a kurb cult isnt it


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I can't buy you one ;;


Ik shgsgsgsgsgdg 
I can
I can dream tho


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

im going into lurk mode kurbites, ill be back


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Ik shgsgsgsgsgdg
> I can
> I can dream tho


;;


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

What's a gear ratio


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

i will commit arson


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

aHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

the devil came down to georgia


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

I'm really craving some calamari


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

oh no oh no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Another one bites the dust


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

does anyone want to play ksp


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

I will send a Molotov to your establishment of living


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

LMAO


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

I feel like Evwirt’s in trouble...


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


>


kurb why is everyone you


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 18, 2020)

Almost at 1900


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I feel like Evwirt’s in trouble...


take the flamethroweri have in my backpack and start arsoning


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


>


whats a gear ratio


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


>


we got influenced by you, Kurb


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> take the flamethroweri have in my backpack and start arsoning


Oh no


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

its lockpickinglawyer and today we are going to crack someones skull using my sons lego astronaut


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Ay almost the 20th century


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

ok i will be back


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> ok i will be back


nice title


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I think my mom is getting suspicious of me





ohare01 said:


> She looked at me all serious and said "talk to me" and then she asked me what I do on my phone all day
> Nervously told her that I go on an Animal Crossing website then just sat by her awkwardly for like 5 minutes
> I have a bad feeling she's gonna ask if I'm talking to people and I'll have to spill the beans





ohare01 said:


> If I do have to tell her, I might have to leave..





ohare01 said:


> Yeah but she doesn't allow me to talk to people online besides Josuke
> So uh..


...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

i hate this
kwhy


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 18, 2020)

You ok ohare?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> You ok ohare?


did you read the quotes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ...


Hmm
Do you think signing out if she wants to check will work? And, you can just say that you were looking at the prices for some things if she asks?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> did you read the quotes


Yeah
Did she find out?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Yeah
> Did she find out?


no but I'm scared she will


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hmm
> Do you think signing out if she wants to check will work? And, you can just say that you were looking at the prices for some things if she asks?


uhh idk that sounds dishonest


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no but I'm scared she will
> 
> uhh idk that sounds dishonest


oh
Ah, that's the only way I can think to worm out if a situation like that.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no but I'm scared she will
> 
> uhh idk that sounds dishonest


idk man
you kinda have to lie then :/ if you need to


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh
> Ah, that's the only way I can think to worm out if a situation like that.


yeah it might just be the end if she tries questioning me again later..

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020



Lothitine said:


> idk man
> you kinda have to lie then :/ if you need to


I canT I'll feel too guilty and she'd probably find out later anyway


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 18, 2020)

idk tthen
good luck, i hope she doesn’t find out


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> idk tthen
> good luck, i hope she doesn’t find out


me too


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

chicken helmet

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020

wait is this a bad timr


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 305451
> chicken helmet
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020
> ...


I think that's a miraculous
Ladybug


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 305451
> chicken helmet
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020
> ...


ye but wow


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 305451
> chicken helmet
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020
> ...


I-

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020

_*Guys don’t kill the topic*_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I-
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020
> 
> _*Guys don’t kill the topic*_


well now what do we talk about


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

It’s taco Tuesday here


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurby Wurby has finished uploading and even comes with a bonus track!








						Dropbox - File Deleted
					

Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!




					www.dropbox.com


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Well don't be surprised if I disappear forever


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Well don't be surprised if I disappear forever


nooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Well don't be surprised if I disappear forever


Well just wait for u to come back >:3


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Well don't be surprised if I disappear forever


Bro I'm gonna cry


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> nooooooooooooooooo


I dont want to either
I still have roblox though sooo

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Bro I'm gonna cry


no don't please

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020



Lothitine said:


> Well just wait for u to come back >:3


idk when I could


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I dont want to either
> I still have roblox though sooo
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020
> ...


heck I've been very emotional lately I'm most definitely gonna cry


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> heck I've been very emotional lately I'm most definitely gonna cry


nooooooo
ugh why are my parents like this T-T


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> idk when I could


Don’t worry, I’ll wait!!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Don’t worry, I’ll wait!!


it'd probably be years or something


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> nooooooo
> ugh why are my parents like this T-T


I’m sure they’re trying to help you, but that’s definitely not the right way to do it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I’m sure they’re trying to help you, but that’s definitely not the right way to do it


yeah
trying to "protect" me
but all they've done is take countless good friends away from me


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> it'd probably be years or something


_*I told you I’d wait ******_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> _*I told you I’d wait ******_


well if you say so-

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020

all I know is I will definitely cry if it happens


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> _*I told you I’d wait ******_


This is like the song
wHich isn't helping me from being s a d because that song is nostalgic


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

i returned


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> This is like the song
> wHich isn't helping me from being s a d because that song is nostalgic


please don't get sad over me im not anyone special

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020



Clockwise said:


> i returned


hi


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> please don't get sad over me im not anyone special
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020
> 
> ...


you _are_ special bro
you made me a friend and that's one of the hardest things for me


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> This is like the song
> wHich isn't helping me from being s a d because that song is nostalgic


@ohare01
*I WILL WAIT I WILL WAIT FORRR YOUUUUU*


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

I'd be sad as well


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you _are_ special bro
> you made me a friend and that's one of the hardest things for me


awww ;-;

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020

I just ahhhhh


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Hm...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Hm...


speak


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

I was gonna day something but this 9s a bad to dw


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

It would be really sad if you left suddenly


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

P


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I was gonna day something but this 9s a bad to dw


Did you just have a stroke or something


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> It would be really sad if you left suddenly


yeah..
id cry so hard
i love you all and made so many amazing friends here ;-;


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Message: P


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> yeah..
> id cry so hard
> i love you all and made so many amazing friends here ;-;




	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020




*checkmate*


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Sad...


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I was gonna day something but this 9s a bad to dw


what

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020

i have returned


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> what
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020
> 
> i have returned


The Cursed King is back


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> what
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020
> 
> i have returned


Hai again!


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

hello


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

did i miss anything


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020
> 
> View attachment 305475
> *checkmate*


checkmated


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Idk...
Maybe just sad stuff


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> checkmated


*Oh *****


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

What


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 18, 2020)

*cool*


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Cool


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

what


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

literally twitter atm


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

I'm like the Yellow Team of people


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

This is a table




	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020

but where are the chairs


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

I’m hungry...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294502791180881925funky


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Aaa


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m hungry...


Did the food make it yet


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Did the food make it yet


Not yet


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Not yet


I can't even remember what was sent

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020

I still have my floor scone


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I can't even remember what was sent
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020
> 
> I still have my floor scone


Ooh I’ll take that


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

i have received more reactions than i have posts


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ooh I’ll take that


It's lost all flavor
It was supposed to be blueberry


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It's lost all flavor
> It was supposed to be blueberry


I’ll find something to flavor it


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

much likes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ll find something to flavor it


What if I already ate most of it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 305494
> i have received more reactions than i have posts


 for me


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> What if I already ate most of it


I just need food


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

I am thinking of table chair


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I just need food


Aight 



Here's the scone


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

I see fabric, is that on the bed?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I see fabric, is that on the bed?


I’ll still eat it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I see fabric, is that on the bed?


Yes
I wanted a good surface to snap a picture but I didn't wanna move


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

y’all seen charles‘s death 8n Completing the Mission


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> y’all seen charles‘s death 8n Completing the Mission


No


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No


good


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

Ah


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

bro i wanna download stylish so my google dot com can look cool but its spyware and im scared that people are gonna see my furry tik to-I MEAN PERSONAL INFO


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

My superpower is having super sweaty hands


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> My superpower is having super sweaty hands


My superpower is bad luck


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> bro i wanna download stylish so my google dot com can look cool but its spyware and im scared that people are gonna see my furry tik to-I MEAN PERSONAL INFO


the wha


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm Evwirt, which is laid out very nicely


I just realized I said "I'm Evwirt" and not "I'm _in _Evwrit."


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I just realized I said "I'm Evwirt" and not "I'm _in _Evwrit."


lol my brain autocorrected it so no worries.


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Wow this is a bit inactive
I'm doing school stuff right now so...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

I just accidentally used the word "Kurb" in place of "stomach" idk what's going on anymore


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I just accidentally used the word "Kurb" in place of "stomach" idk what's going on anymore


I know I mess up a ton too so it’s not a huge deal


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I just accidentally used the word "Kurb" in place of "stomach" idk what's going on anymore


in real life?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 305534
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020
> 
> ...


Mmmm...Olive Garden...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 305534
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020
> 
> ...


Yes
I was telling my stomach to shut up but I accidentally told Kurb to shut up


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yes
> I was telling my stomach to shut up but I accidentally told Kurb to shut up


fujoshi is letting tbt leak into the real life


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Olive garden app


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I just accidentally used the word "Kurb" in place of "stomach" idk what's going on anymore


I’m eating ramen which tastes like student debt if it matters


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> fujoshi is letting tbt leak into the real life


That nickname is growing on me, you might have to find something else.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020



Kurb said:


> I’m eating ramen which tastes like student debt if it matters


Are you good bro


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> That nickname is growing on me, you might have to find something else.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020
> 
> ...


step 4: acceptance


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

aaaaaa


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> step 4: acceptance


I thought acceptance was stage 5


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I thought acceptance was stage 5


at this point I don't know anymore


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I thought acceptance was stage 5


the point still stands


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 305534
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020
> 
> ...


olive garden


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

i can barely keep my eyes open


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’m eating ramen which tastes like student debt if it matters


bruh

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020



Origami said:


> View attachment 305535
> i can barely keep my eyes open


then sleep


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Olive Garden is the most addicting game


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 305535
> i can barely keep my eyes open


Don't sleep for more than 8 hours or else the thread will go mad


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

I want to eat a bag of chips right now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Olive Garden is the most addicting game


I wish I could go to Olive Garden


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

hhhh


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Don't sleep for more than 8 hours or else the thread will go mad


today i woke to 1 notif and it wasnt even from here... the thread is fine when im gone lol


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Maybe


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Olive Garden is the most addicting game


Well I mean it’s got so many benefits how could you not love it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> today i woke to 1 notif and it wasnt even from here... the thread is fine when im gone lol


It's just if you remove your pfp like that,, its alarming


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> It's just if you remove your pfp like that,, its alarming


i was eating and forgot to put my new one on


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> It's just if you remove your pfp like that,, its alarming


Yes
This

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020



Origami said:


> i was eating and forgot to put my new one on


Dumb breakfast burrito just about made us all panic


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Theoneandonlymegan said:


> Well I mean it’s got so many benefits how could you not love it


hhhhhhh I can’t go to my Olive Garden cuz Murder Deer have to pay double


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Hmm


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> i was eating and forgot to put my new one on


ok but also the title


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ok but also the title


i was poggers no longer


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> i was poggers no longer


it freaked me ouT and also freaked frog oUT


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

I want to add gifs in my sig drawing, but it seems that its not working properly for me....


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

frogger slime just missed the part where i was online on discord and her messages didnt go through


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> frogger slime just missed the part where i was online on discord and her messages didnt go through


Yes and I still feel stupid about that so


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

I need to open my NH for the starry snaps


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Why is there a sandwich with a hole


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Hole?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

FrgsleOffial said:


> Why is there a sandwich with a hole


bread


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> screw you


krub being mean to an innocent 14 year old proof 2020


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Maybe someone ate the sandwich


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> krub being mean to an innocent 14 year old proof 2020


i'll just show him the marketable emote and he will quiver into submission


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> i'll just show him the marketable emote and he will quiver into submission


perfect


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

There’s a camper and it’s Keaton
I’m sorry, but I won’t invite you


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

@Seastar i see you love reacting 400 of my posts you must love my signature


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> There’s a camper and it’s Keaton
> I’m sorry, but I won’t invite you


I was forced to take Keaton on Arctin. He was my least favorite villager...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

That's such a waste of a good sandwich


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

keatons alright


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Another name of Keaton's is Frank


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

i have such a nice group of villager


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

__





						TikTok - Make Your Day
					

TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




					vm.tiktok.com
				



Blessed


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 305547
> i have such a nice group of villager


I just realized what you naked your island and now I'm disappointed


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I just realized what you naked your island and now I'm disappointed


i am genius


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 305547
> i have such a nice group of villager


pen


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

hi guys im back i was making choccy milk


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I just realized what you naked your island and now I'm disappointed


"Naked"
_Ironic_


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Pen


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I just realized what you naked your island and now I'm disappointed


that was a terrible typo to make


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hi guys im back i was making choccy milk


:00000
I drink that every day


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hi guys im back i was making choccy milk


Adam? Is that you?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> pen


i came to your island how didnt you notice


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

I drank chocolate milk today


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 305547
> i have such a nice group of villager


You do have a good spread of villagers


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I drank chocolate milk today


sameee


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

i was gonna say or do something but i yawned and forgot


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hi guys im back i was making choccy milk


What mix?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Today's all sunshine and no lollipops
what a scam


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Maybe someone ate all of the lollipops


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 305543


A masterpiece


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Maybe someone ate all of the lollipops


Whoever that is better choke 'em back up because if it's gonna be hot out I at least want some candy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

I’d like lollipops


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

I found the suspect
They are hiding in the alley


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

what if


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Punchy returned


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Punchy's back Punchy's back time for some arson


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/348166900443906049/745296304418193460/Facebook_undefined480p_1.mp4
		

halflife


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Punchy please go after the candy stealing suspect


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/348166900443906049/745296304418193460/Facebook_undefined480p_1.mp4
> 
> 
> halflife


Is that a virus link
What just downloaded


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Punchy's back Punchy's back time for some arson


Maybe not arson


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Maybe not arson


Small arson


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Is that a virus link
> What just downloaded


no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Small arson


This group doesn’t do “small arson”


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

what
what
what did I just witness

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> This group doesn’t do “small arson”


Medium arson?


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Tiny arson?
Large arson?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

C star is about to be caught up guys its a miracle


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

A small dose of arson?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What mix?


milk that expires september 2nd with some chocolate syrup i found in the fridge and some chocolate powder shaken and stirred


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Amazing


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> milk that expires september 2nd with some chocolate syrup i found in the fridge and some chocolate powder shaken and stirred


I like ovaltine


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I like ovaltine


oh oh oh
circletine?


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

I restarted my game to look for villagers doing cute activities


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> C star is about to be caught up guys its a miracle


Uh-huh.
Hello.


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Roundtine


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh-huh.
> Hello.


AY, you're back!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

hhhhhhhh I had enough monies to get Over the Garden Wall on Amazon


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

...Why do I know about Circletine?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Wow the circletine video was more wild than I remember


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wow the circletine video was more wild than I remember


what anime is that deadly hedgehog from


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> what anime is that deadly hedgehog from


Cute High Earth Defense Club Love!
Yes, it's as wild as it sounds.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Cute High Earth Defense Club Love!
> Yes, it's as wild as it sounds.


of course it would be called that
fujoshi bait as well right


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> milk that expires september 2nd with some chocolate syrup i found in the fridge and some chocolate powder shaken and stirred


I just do milk with Hershey's chocolate syrup


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Strawberry milk is also good


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> of course it would be called that
> fujoshi bait as well right


Yes
I'm questioning things now
Am I fujoshi?
Their magic comes from love sticks


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Strawberry milk is also good


I've never had it


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> This group doesn’t do “small arson”


Moderately sized arson


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Eating chips right now cuz why not


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Theoneandonlymegan said:


> Moderately sized arson


No arson


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

@Your Local Wild Child my aunt ordered pizza with pineapple, barbeque sauce, and chicken

why


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 18, 2020)

thanmk u seastar


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Your Local Wild Child my aunt ordered pizza with pineapple, barbeque sauce, and chicken
> 
> why


Tell her that sounds like perfection


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

I removed my reaction notifications
ever since I uploaded my wave 1 entry


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yes
> I'm questioning things now
> Am I fujoshi?
> Their magic comes from love sticks


love sticks eh


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 305554
> thanmk u seastar


Uhhhhh
Oops.


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

'Sup, it's 3am and I am so hungry right now


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Tell her that sounds like perfection


I can't mention anything about my forum friend's to family members because no, but just pretend she said thank you


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I removed my reaction notifications
> ever since I uploaded my wave 1 entry



Why not let people love you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> love sticks eh


And they're magic is called love making


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

I wonder how I can work on the animating part...
Also going to work on the cosmetic thing later...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

I'm eating crackers...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm eating crackers...


I'm eating Cheetos and pizza


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> And they're magic is called love making


ok.
that animes even worse than non real nanbaka


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm eating Cheetos and pizza


Aw, I want pizza...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Mick said:


> 'Sup, it's 3am and I am so hungry right now


Mornin’ (for you)! I was able to buy a whole miniseries that I’ve had a major interest in so after cookies and printing NMT for my parents imma scream through it while terraforming


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Mick said:


> Why not let people love you


Anxiety  might bring back after the fair


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> ok.
> that animes even worse than non real nanbaka


yes
yes it is
I'm drawn to stuff like this idk why I could be watching JoJo or something


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Mick said:


> Why not let people love you


I’m so surprised my stuff’s been getting so many reactions


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

anxious to see how many likes because my entries not good enough


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m so surprised my stuff’s been getting so many reactions



Same here



Clockwise said:


> anxious to see how many likes because my entries not good enough



Aw, that makes sense. I mean, sense in a way that I understand. Entries are rough.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> And they're magic is called love making


what


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

I might bring it back after the fair anyways...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> what


Heck dude I dunno


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

What a questionable magic


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What a questionable magic


It's really weird
How did I find it?
No idea


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Mystery


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

who here got puyo puyo tetris


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Me, but I’m busy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Oh wait I remember how I found it
Hm


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

who wanna one v one me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> who wanna one v one me


young man


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

I’m not having a good day I wanted a chocolate the other day so I ate one but it had filling in it so I didn’t like it then I had another one and it also had gross filling then I ate a different one and realized they all have filling and I am anger


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I’m not having a good day I wanted a chocolate the other day so I ate one but it had filling in it so I didn’t like it then I had another one and it also had gross filling then I ate a different one and realized they all have filling and I am anger


Oh dear
That doesn't sound good


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 18, 2020)

there's a place you can go


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Oh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 18, 2020)

I said


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I’m not having a good day I wanted a chocolate the other day so I ate one but it had filling in it so I didn’t like it then I had another one and it also had gross filling then I ate a different one and realized they all have filling and I am anger



Ah, so I'm not the only one that hates "fancy chocolate".


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> young man


les go
PM me ur fc


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> there's a place you can go


Where your heart is free?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> les go
> PM me ur fc


I dont have Tetris lmfao


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

I want to eat candy right now...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Where your heart is free?


it's y.m.c.a


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Ah, so I'm not the only one that hates "fancy chocolate".


I know right it tastes gross


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I’m not having a good day I wanted a chocolate the other day so I ate one but it had filling in it so I didn’t like it then I had another one and it also had gross filling then I ate a different one and realized they all have filling and I am anger


I like filled chocolates tho


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 18, 2020)

fancy chocolate is ew chocolate


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I dont have Tetris lmfao


tetris 99?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> it's y.m.c.a


How did I not get that wth


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I like filled chocolates tho


_Of course you do_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> tetris 99?


nope


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> nope


99 you can doenload


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Dark chocolate is good


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Tetris 99 is free


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> 99 you can doenload


I don't doenload I prefer to download


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

me_irl


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> me_irl


totally watching this


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Tetris music slaps


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Tetris music slaps


I use a bunch of themes that are definitely not Tetris music


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _Of course you do_


:3


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


>


This was recommended to me the other day
Kurb
Are you running my algorithm


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I use a bunch of themes that are definitely not Tetris music


Okay but the Gameboy theme- That one is Tetris music.
Plus I actually have Gameboy Tetris so hhhhhhhhh


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> This was recommended to me the other day
> Kurb
> Are you running my algorithm


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


>


I'm gonna take that as a yes


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


>


Why did I press that 
*aggressively slurps unsee juice*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Why did I press that
> *aggressively slurps unsee juice*


woahhhh cat with puke


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


>


I love that video


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Why did I press that
> *aggressively slurps unsee juice*


Same.
H e l p


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Why did I press that
> *aggressively slurps unsee juice*


Turns out the unsee juice was the cat's puke

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Turns out the unsee juice was the cat's puke
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020
> 
> View attachment 305571


I- uh-
It may be time for a good ol breathn't


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I- uh-
> It may be time for a good ol breathn't


slurp up, Rosie.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I- uh-
> It may be time for a good ol breathn't


OPENN’T YOUR LUNGS


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

wh


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

Further proof that Kurb is a Robot


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


>


Could this be a new favorite? _i think so_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Further proof that Kurb is a Robot


I bet he was the whole time.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I bet he was the whole time.


so many more things would make sense


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Well, he _is _a Transformer.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I bet he was the whole time.


*let’s uh, get off of that topic.*
Meme Wave 1 ending soon rake in your favorites


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Well, he _is _a Transformer.


he's everything so


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *let’s uh, get off of that topic.*
> Meme Wave 1 ending soon rake in your favorites


Kurb send that video of the old man saying call an ambulance


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Are _we _Kurb?
Are we Kurb's _Sims?_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *let’s uh, get off of that topic.*


Hmm...
Suspicious.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Are _we _Kurb?
> Are we Kurb's _Sims?_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Are _we _Kurb?
> Are we Kurb's _Sims?_


*helicopter noises above Your house*


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *let’s uh, get off of that topic.*
> Meme Wave 1 ending soon rake in your favorites



That's a very reasonable purchase for people that eat 194 pieces of toast in the morning


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Are _we _Kurb?
> Are we Kurb's _Sims?_


sss_HHH




_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *helicopter noises above Your house*


Oh crap the next time I go swimming he's gonna remove the latter


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> sss_HHH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kurb you're being very sus


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

and that will close meme wave 1
wave 2 starting soon


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

nvm found it


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

I can send videos too.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I can send videos too.


memes or get out

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020



Seastar said:


> I can send videos too.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oh crap the next time I go swimming he's gonna remove the latter


You better stop before he turns off free will


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 18, 2020)

_what is this?! I would like to have a word with whoever did this.



_
oh deer apparently


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> You better stop before he turns off free will


kurb have mercy I'll send memes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> You better stop before he turns off free will


oh crap


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

no woohoo in the pool guys

goodnight


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> no woohoo in the pool guys
> 
> goodnight


_what_
um goodnight


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> kurb have mercy I'll send memes


Its too late he’s gonna install the Realm of Magic game pack and set you on fire


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> no woohoo in the pool guys
> 
> goodnight


LMAO OK
goodnight


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Memes? Ugh, fine. I'll send you my nonsense.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> no woohoo in the pool guys
> 
> goodnight


we
we're all like
tweens


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

me to seastar


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> _what is this?! I would like to have a word with whoever did this.
> View attachment 305576_
> oh deer apparently


Oh deer...


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> we
> we're all like
> tweens


Exactly
...the fbi would like to know your location


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


>


garbage


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

I have... things.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> garbage


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> we
> we're all like
> tweens


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

But I'm 14 so--
no


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


>



Videos like this one bring me too much joy


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

call an ambulance but not for me


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> But I'm 14 so--
> no


o l d
~posted by the tweens gang~


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

I have _*things*_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> o l d
> ~posted by the tweens gang~


why does everyone call me old Josuke calls me old and he's literally one year younger than me qoqvqxwjqon


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

my meme game is weak but


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> But I'm 14 so--
> no





Rosie977 said:


> o l d
> ~posted by the tweens gang~





ohare01 said:


> why does everyone call me old Josuke calls me old and he's literally one year younger than me qoqvqxwjqon


But I thought I was old.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I have _*things*_


_*Meeeme fight




*_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

my meme game is strong.

you know where to find me 

isleep


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why does everyone call me old Josuke calls me old and he's literally one year younger than me qoqvqxwjqon


If you do not equate to our age then *o l d*

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020



Kurb said:


> _*Meeeme fight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, that's what she says?
I never understood it.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

911, let’s go!
_*screams of the damned*_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> But I thought I was old.


everyone calls me old instead
rigged


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Ahaha... You think I'm doing this to fight?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> If you do not equate to our age then *o l d*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020
> 
> ...


Exactly, even those big 1 year olds are old


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> 911, let’s go!
> _*screams of the damned*_






This is why I never put that one in the meme thread.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Ahaha... You think I'm doing this to fight?


Fight me, mere mortal


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Idk what's going on but Imma just go through my playlist


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

the bird on source2


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

I'm just pulling these out of my private playlist hhhhhhh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020

Darnit I missed page 1912


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

they really went Seastar on that printer


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

@Kurb Ahahahaha


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> @Kurb Ahahahaha


“Gigigas”


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

lumpy line art


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> the bird on source2



Birds are just too good


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

_*What am I doing?




*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


>


IM DEAD AMAZING


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*What am I doing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

I can't even see any of these with my fricking terrible internet

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020

I can't even see any of these with my fricking terrible internet


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


>


You watch stuff with those titles? Really?

Also time for my childhood classic. I *saw *this commercial when it was airing.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


>


heck you
anyways this is me within 20ft of you know who


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurbis


Kurb said:


> heck you
> anyways this is me within 20ft of you know who


I just posted that


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> heck you
> anyways this is me within 20ft of you know who


Frog just posted that one...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Frog just posted that one...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

This is actually getting really laggy, so...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> This is actually getting really laggy, so...


And I’m busy watching OtGW


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> And I’m busy watching OtGW


Oooooh
Enjoy it!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

top 420 anime betrayals


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

I’m also farming snowflakes for the last week I have em


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

üAAAAAA


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

What is happening


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

Alright I am no longer hungry and I'll be going back to sleep. See you all tomorrow <3


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> top 420 anime betrayals


This is how I feel when I play with a friend in splatoon and my teammate hits them with a roller


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

.....How is it 9 PM already?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Mick said:


> Alright I am no longer hungry and I'll be going back to sleep. See you all tomorrow <3


Goodnight!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Mick said:


> Alright I am no longer hungry and I'll be going back to sleep. See you all tomorrow <3


See ya later!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .....How is it 9 PM already?






1v1 me in smash
tomorrow


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> 1v1 me in smash
> tomorrow


Why?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Why?


a true test of skill
no items
3 stock
pure skill


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> a true test of skill
> no items
> 3 stock
> pure skill


That's not fun. I only play it for fun.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

I hate that woozy feeling I always get when I stand up

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020

I hate that woozy feeling I always get when I stand up


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> That's not fun. I only play it for fun.


Yea I play pretty casual too


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

What is my internet


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> That's not fun. I only play it for fun.


Limited items, 4 stock


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I hate that woozy feeling I always get when I stand up
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020
> 
> I hate that woozy feeling I always get when I stand up


Are you okay?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I hate that woozy feeling I always get when I stand up
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020
> 
> I hate that woozy feeling I always get when I stand up


Yeah, same.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Limited items, 4 stock


The fact it's a 1v1 against someone more serious than me is already not fun.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Are you okay?


Idk but it happens eVERYTIME I stand up


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Are you okay?


Get your Inklings fingers ready it’s gonna be one heck of a battle


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Get your Inklings fingers ready it’s gonna be one heck of a battle


Uhhh how about I don't go


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uhhh how about I don't go


Uhh how about i forever poke you about it until you show up


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yeah, same.


I thought it just meant I was unhealthy but after looking it up idk


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020



ohare01 said:


> I thought it just meant I was unhealthy but after looking it up idk


I think it might have to do with low iron? Idk, it happens a lot that it's kinda become par for the course.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Yea if you’re getting woozy when standing up trying doing so slowly. My bro has that problem


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Uhh how about i forever poke you about it until you show up


....Nah.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

it is now time to accelerate my hand towards a stack of hay
goodnight


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it is now time to accelerate my hand towards a stack of hay
> goodnight


adios amigo


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....Nah.


Goodnight you coward
jk no hard feelings


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea if you’re getting woozy when standing up trying doing so slowly. My bro has that problem


Alright

Anyway ice cream time

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020



Kurb said:


> it is now time to accelerate my hand towards a stack of hay
> goodnight


Goodnight kurby


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Goodnight you coward
> jk no hard feelings


I can't deny the coward part sooooo
lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Imma have oats


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I can't deny the coward part sooooo
> lol


anyone else up for a challenge


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> anyone else up for a challenge


I thought you were sleeping


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

yoooo I forgot I have VRChat


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I thought you were sleeping


tomorro


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> tomorro


Oh k


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

It's the roaring 20's. Time for a Great Depression.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It's the roaring 20's. Time for a Great Depression.


Okay maybe a bit later but I was close


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Have y’all heard of lutefisk?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Have y’all heard of lutefisk?


No, I haven't.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> No, I haven't.


It’s fish prepared by soaking it in lye


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s fish prepared by soaking it in lye


....And I don't know what lye is either.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....And I don't know what lye is either.


A very strong base (think baking soda but a liquid and way stronger)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....And I don't know what lye is either.


" A *lye* is a metal hydroxide traditionally obtained by leaching wood ashes, or a strong alkali which is highly soluble in water producing caustic basic solutions. "*Lye*" most commonly refers to sodium hydroxide (NaOH), but historically has been used for potassium hydroxide (KOH). "


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 18, 2020)

slightly less lumpy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

what should I attempt to make


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Oh you have vroid?
I have that as well


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Oh you have vroid?
> I have that as well


Yeah
Haven't really played around with it yet but now I might try something


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Yeah, I made some characters, but it’s a bit hard to go around sometimes since there’s a lot of features.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Have any of y’all tried that 3D mspaint?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> A very strong base (think baking soda but a liquid and way stronger)





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> " A *lye* is a metal hydroxide traditionally obtained by leaching wood ashes, or a strong alkali which is highly soluble in water producing caustic basic solutions. "*Lye*" most commonly refers to sodium hydroxide (NaOH), but historically has been used for potassium hydroxide (KOH). "


Oh... Okay


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Have any of y’all tried that 3D mspaint?


Paint 3d?


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

I use 3D paint
And then I sometimes convert the 3D to blender


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Paint 3d?


I played with it once.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

I've never seen this 3D version of MS Paint


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

It’s there

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020

I should try making a squid oc on vroid...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Ahhhh puffy skirt!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Ice cream time x2
I'm eating an ice cream sandwich and it hurts to bite into ngl


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> It’s there
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020
> 
> I should try making a squid oc on vroid...


You're making me wish I could do that.


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

I crave for ice cream


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

I’d want ice cream but I just have oats


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Aaaaa


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’d want ice cream but I just have oats


What, you can’t make ice cream out of oats?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> What, you can’t make ice cream out of oats?


Okay, that sounds gross.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> What, you can’t make ice cream out of oats?


 Like put em in the snow?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

I would totally eat ink ice cream, though... Veemo.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> What, you can’t make ice cream out of oats?


yummy


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Mmmm oat ice cream


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> yummy


Yea it ain’t so bad


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

Woohoo we got my dogs ashes, joy


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

I will chop a bunch of oats and put it in the freezer then eat it


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

....Ink ice cream. I want.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Also




This literallynoone dude is great


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

he sad d


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Woohoo we got my dogs ashes, joy


avfahqjqqjqgqfqfqhkqkwjwwgwfwiwkk


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Why he cry


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Woohoo we got my dogs ashes, joy


Oh. ;-;


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Sad


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I will chop a bunch of oats and put it in the freezer then eat it


More like put em in the snow and eat it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh. ;-;


;---;


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Sad


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 18, 2020)

uh why is the atmosphere here depression


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Sad





Clockwise said:


> Sad


._.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020



Saltyy said:


> uh why is the atmosphere here depression


because depression


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 18, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> uh why is the atmosphere here depression


question


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> question


because


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

This atmosphere is sad


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

Ah, well that was the polar opposite of the subject

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020

Back to ice cream then


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Ah, well that was the polar opposite of the subject
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020
> 
> Back to ice cream then


m


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Why he cry


i can’t say it will spoil the plot to dr2


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i can’t say it will spoil the plot to dr2


ok


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> because


eggsplain


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> eggsplain


sadness


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> m


Very insightful


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Sad dwellers


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Ah, well that was the polar opposite of the subject
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020
> 
> Back to ice cream then


Icy oats for me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Very insightful


Origami and kurb have rotted my brain


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

M


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> M


the best letter


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> sadness


Oo


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Oo


b


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> M


hank ou


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

much


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> much


ITS EVERYWHERE WOQJWCWQOKWWB


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> M


M: one of the best letters


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> M: one of the best letters


mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> much


I hate that my before picture is up there


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 18, 2020)

M'hare


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> M'hare


oh no


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Time to put ink in the freezer and somehow make it a dessert.
Okay maybe I'm joking


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 18, 2020)

m isnt that good


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> m isnt that good


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmichigan
it's a good letter


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Mmmmm ink
...wait, is this cursed?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
vrisnem will not enjoy

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020



Seastar said:


> Mmmmm ink
> ...wait, is this cursed?


very


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ITS EVERYWHERE WOQJWCWQOKWWB


What is


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

M is for M


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What is


kurb


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> very


Well, whatever. Ribbon started it with her ink donuts.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> kurb


Ok


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

So much Mayonnaise


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Well, whatever. Ribbon started it with her ink donuts.


yummy ink

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020



Saltyy said:


> Ok


ok


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> So much Mayonnaise


MMMM MAYO


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> yummy ink


....I would not recommend that to humans.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> MMMM MAYO


The perfect topping for my icy oats


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Ah yes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....I would not recommend that to humans.


yummy poison


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> yummy poision


...Please don't die.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2020)

Why is this thread just making me hungry now?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ...Please don't die.


fine


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

help


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Why is this thread just making me hungry now?


ink


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

I’d like squid ink spaghetti


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 305640
> help


what have you done


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> much


Oh no


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Edgy girl


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Ah yes


Send some to Evwirt


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Why is this thread just making me hungry now?


Poison ink ice cream? Weird oat ice cream?
Why are you hungry?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what have you done


bad hair day


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Poison ink ice cream? Weird oat ice cream?
> Why are you hungry?


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Of course food


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Poison ink ice cream? Weird oat ice cream?
> Why are you hungry?


What’s next? Pee shark meat? too bad it already exists


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Poison ink ice cream? Weird oat ice cream?
> Why are you hungry?



Ewww no, I‘m talking about normal icecream.  LOL


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Hair gone wrong


Btw what is that vroid thing
Is it free and can I use it on a phone


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Poison ink ice cream? Weird oat ice cream?
> Why are you hungry?


It’s actually kinda good NGL


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> What’s next? Pee shark meat? too bad it already exists


*What the frick Josuke*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> What’s next? Pee shark meat? too bad it already exists


_*Excuse me what*_


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Btw what is that vroid thing
> Is it free and can I use it on a phone


It’s a computer software 
I think there is a phone version, but it’s only in Japanese


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *What the frick Josuke*


_Greenland sharks, apparently the chemicals in their meat that makes them bad to eat is similar to pee_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> It’s a computer software
> I think there is a phone version, but it’s only in Japanese


aaaaaa


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> What’s next? Pee shark meat? too bad it already exists


Hákarl


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

_People ferment that bad boy and it makes you drunk_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Greenland sharks, apparently the chemicals in their meat that makes them bad to eat is similar to pee_


_ahq8qhgqfqdq1iiqkqjsgwfwf 
why did I learn this_


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Aaaa


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hákarl


Thank you brother


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _People ferment that bad boy and it makes you drunk_


*wha*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Thank you brother


No problem


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _ahq8qhgqfqdq1iiqkqjsgwfwf
> why did I learn this_


_Some Greenland sharks are older than America_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

....Veemo feel sick.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 18, 2020)

...pee.....shark meat?
_*josuke...*_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Some Greenland sharks are older than America_


_the what_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020



Enxssi said:


> ...pee.....shark meat?
> _*josuke...*_


another reason he's lawful evil hm


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _the what_


There was a 400 year old one


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> There was a 400 year old one


Oh cool.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

And Josuke claims he isn't cursed?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Surströmming is even cooler


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> And Josuke claims he isn't cursed?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> And Josuke claims he isn't cursed?


Im neutral, i say equally wholesome things

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020



ohare01 said:


> _the what_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020
> 
> ...


_*No stop*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Im neutral, i say equally wholesome things
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020
> 
> ...


So, blursed?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Im neutral, i say equally wholesome things
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020
> 
> ...


cuRsed
don't abuse the system like frog


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

If humans are made of water, then me wanting to eat ink isn't even that cursed.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

my stomach cries out in pain

I cant sleep


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> So, blursed?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> So, blursed?


Basically


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> my stomach cries out in pain
> 
> I cant sleep


Do you need a tums or something like that?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Basically


cursed


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Basically


Blursed gang


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> cuRsed
> don't abuse the system like frog


The only thing i abuse is my influence and power in my friends’ Minecraft server


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> my stomach cries out in pain
> 
> I cant sleep


Well whoops, this is a bad time.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Blursed gang


no you're cursed too


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> my stomach cries out in pain
> 
> I cant sleep


Pepto Bismol is 10/10 for stomach pain


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

How cursed am I (discounting the actual curses)?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no you're cursed too


How though
Cows have best friends


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

I'm still blessed even if I _did _try to eat kurb

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> How though
> Cows have best friends


*stop abusing the system frog*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> How cursed am I (discounting the actual curses)?


Cinnamon roll, you are child, go back to cave and grow


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

unfortunately I have no stomach medication on hand


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm still blessed even if I _did _try to eat kurb


Hmmmmmm
Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm
Are we sure-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Cinnamon roll, you are child, go back to cave and grow


The cave has lizards tho


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

if we're talking about the most cursed, I am the grandmaster


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> The cave has lizards tho


Back to cave, must learn to hunt, provide for tribe, flourish


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Origami said:


> if we're talking about the most cursed, I am the grandmaster


That is the truth


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmmmmmm
> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> Are we sure-


Yes  


Origami said:


> if we're talking about the most cursed, I am the grandmaster


Truth


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yes
> 
> Truth


Silence you cursed child


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yes


....Then why am I refusing to say I'm blessed


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Back to cave, must learn to hunt, provide for tribe, flourish


Um...

1. cave has lizards that WILL eat me

2. I know how to hunt

3. I’m kinda on my own

4. I guess I’m making the most of my situation


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Silence you cursed child


excuse me
when did I ever say anything cursed other than the krub incident
if anyone's cursed it's *you*

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020



Seastar said:


> ....Then why am I refusing to say I'm blessed


you're blessed


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> you're blessed


....Nah. 
I swear I'm not.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....Nah.
> I swear I'm not.


dude when have you ever said anything cursed
you're literally the most blessed one


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> dude when have you ever said anything cursed
> you're literally the most blessed one


....Do you really want me to go get-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Like I said before, my cursedness comes in waves.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> excuse me
> when did I ever say anything cursed other than the krub incident
> if anyone's cursed it's *you*
> 
> ...


Name more 4 different cursed things i’ve said


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Name more 4 different cursed things i’ve said


hold on im going look for quotes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Name more 4 different cursed things i’ve said


Even if you’re not cursed you’re definitly not blessed


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

I know I’m at least blursed


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> At least you don't look like you murdered an Octoling...


....Shall I look for more?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Even if you’re not cursed you’re definitly not blessed


I’m in alignment purgatory

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020



ohare01 said:


> hold on im going look for quotes


_Oho, just try it. It’s useless useless useless_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I’m in alignment purgatory
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020
> 
> ...


i can't find it but you're not blessed at least not on the forum lmao

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Even if you’re not cursed you’re definitly not blessed


^
i still think hes cursed


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Ah, good ol’ Jekyll and Hyde.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ah, good ol’ Jekyll and Hyde.


Yea lmao he acts different on discord


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Am I blessed or cursed


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> She meant she's inside me


This is as cursed as it gets. I hope you're happy.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Am I blessed or cursed


Pretty blessed, I guess. You’re mysterious.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ah, good ol’ Jekyll and Hyde.


Woohoo i have split personality disorder


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Woohoo i have split personality disorder


wow


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

_*I am not blessed*_


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

I feel 50/50


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*I am not blessed*_


Hm blursed?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*I am not blessed*_


Silence, blessed uwu child


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*I am not blessed*_


But you’re the least cursed


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Silence, blessed uwu child


what about me
why did you change your mind
*sadness noises*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what about me
> why did you change your mind
> *sadness noises*


_You wanted to eat a catman_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

I myself would be less cursed but peeps don’t have an open mind on food


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Silence, blessed uwu child


There's literally an Inkling inside me.
And saying that out loud is just cursed


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

I am blessed, but once in a while I let out a cursed comment


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> There's literally an Inkling inside me.
> And saying that out loud is just cursed


_Just like the episode where Plankton took control of Spongeboy me Bob and made him steal the formula?_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _You wanted to eat a catman_


that was a one time thing
now I'm SAD GOOd going jOSUKE


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Hmm

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020

I feel like my dream entry is not good enough, I should’ve put more effort into it...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> There's literally an Inkling inside me.
> And saying that out loud is just cursed


Hehe I wouldn’t count stuff out of your control: otherwise I’m extremely cursed!


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> that was a one time thing
> now I'm SAD GOOd going jOSUKE


_huh_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _huh_


idk


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Just like the episode where Plankton took control of Spongeboy me Bob and made him steal the formula?_


Uh.... Uhhhh



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hehe I wouldn’t count stuff out of your control: otherwise I’m extremely cursed!


....But I like her.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

i just wanted you to think i was blessed and now you dONT-


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Oh


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Oh


nice title


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i just wanted you to think i was blessed and now you dONT-


We’re all at least slightly cursed here; you’re around Seastar in cursedness


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

I am slightly cursed as well


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> We’re all at least slightly cursed here; you’re around Seastar in cursedness


mayb


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i just wanted you to think i was blessed and now you dONT-


_That’s it? I can’t tell if you’re serious or not_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

it's just he said I was blessed before and now- why are my feelings hurt when it was probably a joke

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _That’s it? I can’t tell if you’re serious or not_


idk


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

You can’t be a basement dweller and not be a _little _cursed

Also Great Depression time whoo


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> You can’t be a basement dweller and not be a _little _cursed
> 
> Also Great Depression time whoo


wh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> wh


It’s 1930 time to go broke


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

I look broke, but I’m not here...
I’m average


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It’s 1930 time to go broke


I thought that was the 1940s


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I thought that was the 1940s


Is it?
Hhhhhh I don’t remember


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

1940’s was war years


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

October 1929 was when the Great Depression started


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Wowie


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

History is awesome


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 18, 2020)

grandpa


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

I missed page 1912 when the Titanic sank


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> History is awesome


Yeah, like how the solution to breaking into a castle with giant walls that catapults couldn’t break was just making a bigger catapult


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

I had an interest with the warships at one point


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Trebuchet gang


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

What is happen?


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

History is happen


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What is happen?


I need someone else cuz icy oats isn’t enough


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

History is fun
With the exception of what we did this past year in my class


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Also ra ra Rasputin lover of the Russian queen


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

I dislike history it's boring af

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020

I have history videos to watch for school and they're a drag to get through


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Also ra ra Rasputin lover of the Russian queen


There was a cat that really was gone


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 19, 2020)

Hisory


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I dislike history it's boring af


Maybe you’re the boring one then


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Maybe you’re the boring one then


no


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> There was a cat that really was gone


Ra ra Rasputin Russia’s greatest love machine, it was a shame how he carried on


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I dislike history it's boring af
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020
> 
> I have history videos to watch for school and they're a drag to get through





ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Maybe you’re the boring one then


....I thought it was boring too.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....I thought it was boring too.


Someone gets it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Ra ra Rasputin Russia’s greatest love machine, it was a shame how he carried on


He ruled the Russian land and never mind the Czar


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

I like zoology the most


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 19, 2020)

My dogs so sad  just came back after spending all day helping my sister move into college, they have no idea what happened


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> My dogs so sad  just came back after spending all day helping my sister move into college, they have no idea what happened


Aw no :[


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

I enjoyed reading history books

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



Lothitine said:


> My dogs so sad  just came back after spending all day helping my sister move into college, they have no idea what happened


Oh...


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> He ruled the Russian land and never mind the Czar


But at the kazachok he danced really wundabar


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Shoutout to my 3rd grade teacher for making me interested in history
And the I Survived book series


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

im suck at school


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> But at the kazachok he danced really wundabar


In all affairs of state he was the man to please


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

I'm so lost now.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 19, 2020)

https://imgur.com/0k5gq7r

she sad


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm so lost now.


Same man

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



Lothitine said:


> https://imgur.com/0k5gq7r
> 
> she sad


Aww :c


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Same man
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020
> 
> ...


yeah its sad but shes slobbering on my favorite sock so im not that sorry for her


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

My dachshund gets so excited when my older bro comes back


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> https://imgur.com/0k5gq7r
> 
> she sad


NOOOOOO


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> NOOOOOO


she sad


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> she sad


I WANT TO SEND GOOD VIBES TO HER NOW


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I WANT TO SEND GOOD VIBES TO HER NOW


Good vibes sent
She just yawned at me


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Good vibes sent
> She just yawned at me


What a gud gril


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Cute
I wish I had a dog


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

My doxie is an old guy


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Cute
> I wish I had a dog


she is breathing in my ear


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Cute
> I wish I had a dog


I think there’s an abandoned dog down the street from me
They probably need an owner


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

All I have is a cat and maybe a squid.


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

I used to have a fish, but not anymore


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

I found someone else who says poggers


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

I wish my dog was still breathing in my ear


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Who said poggers


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> All I have is a cat and maybe a squid.


All I have is a cat
...Or 7

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I wish my dog was still breathing in my ear


thats depressing


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I wish my dog was still breathing in my ear


stop plz ;;

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Who said poggers


Some other person on a different website


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I wish my dog was still breathing in my ear


uh
i


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

hhhhh i want Sally back


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> hhhhh i want Sally back


;----;


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Sad


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> hhhhh i want Sally back


stopplzzz


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

I had a fish but then it disappeared so I guess it’s gone


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

I will cry again-


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I had a fish but then it disappeared so I guess it’s gone


How did he just disappear


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> How did he just disappear


He must've ran away


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> How did he just disappear


I had fish
i went on vacation
it was gone


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Running fish


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I had fish
> i went on vacation
> it was gone


oh no


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I had fish
> i went on vacation
> it was gone


It was yummy


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I had fish
> i went on vacation
> it was gone


Maybe he also went on vacation


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Running fish


_why did this make me laugh_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I had fish
> i went on vacation
> it was gone


Are you the person who's Mom killed the fish


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Maybe the fish did this


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Are you the person who's Mom killed the fish


No she went on vacation too


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Running fish





I mean, frogfishes kinda have legs


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Maybe the fish did this
> View attachment 305691


what is that
I love it


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Maybe the fish is like an ink/octoling that can turn into human


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

I killed all 8 of my fish.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> It was yummy


W h a t


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Maybe the fish did this
> View attachment 305691


I’ve seen that at night walking by the lake


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Well me and my sister. Team effort.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> No she went on vacation too


No the one where the mom turned off the filter so they'd die

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Maybe the fish is like an ink/octoling that can turn into human


Salmonid!


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ve seen that at night walking by the lake


Why you on his lawn then


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I killed all 8 of my fish.





Milky star said:


> Well me and my sister. Team effort.


why


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Poor fish


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Why you on his lawn then


I wasn’t by his lawn...I ran back into the deep woods when he stared at me


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Why are we killing _*pet*_ fish?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

I wish banana jojos were real.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



Seastar said:


> Why are we killing _*pet*_ fish?


It wasn't purpose my sister and I just weren't good with fish.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

This Enx


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

I accidentally killed a betta fish when I was a kid
I put my hand in the fish container


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> This Enx
> View attachment 305699


W h a t


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> This Enx
> View attachment 305699


What in the-


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I wasn’t by his lawn...I ran back into the deep woods when he stared at me


“_Those meddling kids of this new generation, always playing on our lawns”_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> W h a t


Did your mom hire an aquatic assassin?


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

What


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why


Fisrt few were sick others didn't do well with water change and the last two dies of old age. Me and my sister let the last two float dead for days before we said anything.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

I probably forgot that it died or something but I swear it disappeared


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> “_Those meddling kids of this new generation, always playing on our lawns”_


I wasn’t playing on his lawn tho I was getting my fish prepped


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

My dad accidentally killed my first fish because he cleaned the tank wrong

We also managed to kill 3 mini hamsters in under a month


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

hmmm

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020

4k post tonight watch


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

amy pls come back why did you straight up leave


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

I had _*one *_cat that hadn't been "fixed".
....Those kittens did not survive.


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Go for it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> amy pls come back why did you straight up leave


You named your fish after the Good Luck Charlie mom?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



Seastar said:


> I had _*one *_cat that hadn't been "fixed".
> ....Those kittens did not survive.


well that's depressing D:


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

well


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Maybe we need a new topic...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Maybe we need a new topic...


Right, um...

So, water's pretty good, right?


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

I love water
Its my favorite beverage


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Maybe we need a new topic...


The fish guy gave me a huge stink eye tho. I don’t go by that area anymore


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Right, um...
> 
> So, water's pretty good, right?


....I dissolve in water


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

hhhfhgj


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....I dissolve in water


I... can't believe I forgot that.


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

What do inklings drink then


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I... can't believe I forgot that.


_After you murdered an Inkling this morning._


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _After you murdered an Inkling this morning._


wh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Is this true?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



Seastar said:


> _After you murdered an Inkling this morning._


_oh yeah ahaha..._


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What do inklings drink then


I've never asked what Crusty Sean puts in his drinks...


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Hmmm cold water


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Water hits different in the middle of the night
If you can drink it


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 305701
> Is this true?


Falling into water instantly kills us.
I don't believe all of the water around Inkopolis is that hot.


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Can I give an ink/octoling icy tap water then?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

um


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Also, somewhere I have a screenshot of Marina saying water is toxic so uhhhhh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

I’m in no short supply of cold water


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I've never asked what Crusty Sean puts in his drinks...


Ability Chunks


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Then how do inklings take baths then


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Also, somewhere I have a screenshot of Marina saying water is toxic so uhhhhh


Hmm, could the apocalypse have affected the water? What if you drank the water we have today...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Also, somewhere I have a screenshot of Marina saying water is toxic so uhhhhh


No wait, she said lethal, didn't she... If so, that's worse.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hmm, could the apocalypse have affected the water? What if you drank the water we have today...


I've seen jellyfish in pools. I don't think it's the water.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

I must be off to my tent. I will see y’all later!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

69 more post


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Um, I found it...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I must be off to my tent. I will see y’all later!


Night!


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 19, 2020)

do u guys want a meme


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> do u guys want a memeView attachment 305708


I remember that lmao
I love when stuff like that happens


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

hhh


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

the


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> the


The


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

What if I pretend to be krub


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What if I pretend to be krub


no


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> no


why mom


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

These are the softest and comfiest socks i’ve ever worn i want 30 of them


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What if I pretend to be krub


ok


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> These are the softest and comfiest socks i’ve ever worn i want 30 of them


sock

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> ok


kurb vibes intensify


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What if I pretend to be krub


Yes stan kurbalicious


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why mom


You’re a soft precious uwu child, Krub is spoopy furry


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What if I pretend to be krub


I am training to become an expert in studying kurb behavior. just talk about stealing someone’s liver whenever they send a cursed image, talk about eat8ng calamari, blah blah Jackbox joke if there’s bad weather talk about it and now youre kurb! congrats....?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yes stan kurbalicious





ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> You’re a soft precious uwu child, Krub is spoopy furry


but what if I want to be spoopy furry too

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



Enxssi said:


> I am training to become an expert in studying kurb behavior. just talk about stealing someone’s liver whenever they send a cursed image, talk about eat8ng calamari, blah blah Jackbox joke if there’s bad weather talk about it and now youre kurb! congrats....?


Perfect advice ty


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> These are the softest and comfiest socks i’ve ever worn i want 30 of them


Wearing socks makes you 100% gay


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> but what if I want to be spoopy furry too
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020
> 
> ...


The spoopy part is ok but the furry part is iffy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Why are they trying to cancel K-Pop stans... Do people know they can't cancel a fanbase..? 
Very off-topic but I'm so confused.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why mom


cuz you'd be roach girl


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Wearing socks makes you 100% gay


Dang, then i’m a JoJo character


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Wearing socks makes you 100% gay


That makes no sense


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Why are they trying to cancel K-Pop stans... Do people know they can't cancel a fanbase..?
> Very off-topic but I'm so confused.


Because kpop stans are chaotic


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> cuz you'd be roach girl


roach girl sounds like a cool name

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



Milky star said:


> Because kpop stans are chaotic


Not denying that lol 
it's a fact


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> cuz you'd be roach girl


Cool


ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> The spoopy part is ok but the furry part is iffy


What if i was one all along  no im definitely not don't kill me


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Dang, then i’m a JoJo character


Bold of you to assume that all jojo characters are gay


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> These are the softest and comfiest socks i’ve ever worn i want 30 of them


Do they have toes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Bold of you to assume that all jojo characters are gay


Are there people saying JoJo isn't gay..?
It is _very._


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

what is happen


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Dang, then i’m a JoJo character


>insert "why are you gay" meme<


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Are there people saying JoJo isn't gay..?
> It is _very._


I mean-


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what is happen


My fish disappeared and now were talking about cancel culture


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> >insert "why are you gay" meme<


Josuke must've drank that tap water.
I hope someone gets the reference it's pretty popular.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> My fish disappeared and now were talking about cancel culture


wowie


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

I'm going to leave for cookies.... Unless someone stole them.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Josuke must've drank that tap water.
> I hope someone gets the reference it's pretty popular.


I don't


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm going to leave for cookies.... Unless someone stole them.


Yum


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

I'm am big sad


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I don't


There's a joke where they're (who are they? we may never know) turning the frogs gay with tapwater.
Can't deny it as I drink tap water.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> There's a joke where they're (who are they? we may never know) turning the frogs gay with tapwater.
> Can't deny it as I drink tap water.


Uh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> There's a joke where they're (who are they? we may never know) turning the frogs gay with tapwater.
> Can't deny it as I drink tap water.


oh that meme


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

Josuke do you wear these


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Uh


It's 
It's really something else


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm going to leave for cookies.... Unless someone stole them.


I was right... someone stole the cookies.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 305717
> Josuke do you wear these


NO NO CURSED


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

What villager should I do for makeup contest
Should I do Judy?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What villager should I do for makeup contest
> Should I do Judy?


ye


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 305717
> Josuke do you wear these


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 305717
> Josuke do you wear these


toe wedgie


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Hhhhh It's midnight.
And I want to find the cookies...
But I don't want to wake anyone-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> toe wedgie


No


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> No


*toe wedgie*


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

I'm not doing my face, but I'm doing the lineart version.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Idek what this game is but I like the song so I put it in a playlist


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *toe wedgie*


NO


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

What is this cursed topic?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> NO


*there's something in between your toes
might wanna fish it out*


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

_What sock do you wear, Josuke_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *there's something in between your toes
> might wanna fish it out*


*can you not*


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

What


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *can you not*


*socks with sandals*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 305721
> _What sock do you wear, Josuke_


_nO_
_btw he going to bed_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *socks with sandals*


NOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _nO_
> _btw he going to bed_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020
> ...


oh ok


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 305721
> _What sock do you wear, Josuke_


NONO


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 305721
> _What sock do you wear, Josuke_


I hate these socks.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> oh ok


yeye the boi needs his sleep


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Socks with sandals is strange


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

before I go to bed abri if your animal crossing boyfriend wears toe socks he’s losing a whole point on ign ok bye


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> before I go to bed abri if your animal crossing boyfriend wears toe socks he’s losing a whole point on ign ok bye


1. he's not my boyfriend so shut
2. im sure he doesn't


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> before I go to bed abri if your animal crossing boyfriend wears toe socks he’s losing a whole point on ign ok bye


This is true


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

there's a socky wocky in your toesie wosie uwu


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> there's a socky wocky in your toesie wosie uwu


FGLH DAN EUJHDAAA DC HJ


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> there's a socky wocky in your toesie wosie uwu


No


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

asdf


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Alright... You want proof I'm not blessed?
I wore socks with sandals a few times.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> View attachment 305723


I saw a little boy wearing socks with sandals and it was disgustang


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> asdf


*sobs* so inspiring


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> No



Uwu is that toe lint I see?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Alright... You want proof I'm not blessed?
> I wore socks with sandals a few times.


WHAT THE KGAAF I HDASR UNC


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Alright... You want proof I'm not blessed?
> I wore socks with sandals a few times.


get the holy water abri


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Uwu is that toe lint I see?


why are you like this


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Uwu is that toe lint I see?


wtf


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why are you like this


It's that time of night where I'm in a cursed mindset


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It's that time of night where I'm in a cursed mindset


ya thinK


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It's that time of night where I'm in a cursed mindset


bruh


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> WHAT THE KGAAF I HDASR UNC





Saltyy said:


> get the holy water abri


Hmm... so those are the reactions...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ya thinK


Best catch me in the morning where I'm all fuzzy inside from the sunrise


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm... so those are the reactions...


yes

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Best catch me in the morning where I'm all fuzzy inside from the sunrise


ok then


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2020)

I think we’re in WWII as far as page count goes.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

im just sad
josuke went to bed and i miss him


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Also I wore socks with sandals a few times
Only to step outside, though.


Izuku Midoriya said:


> I think we’re in WWII as far as page count goes.


Fitting for the topics


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

k


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

I was inspired to do a thing


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> I think we’re in WWII as far as page count goes.


Uh-oh
*Get me out of here*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> im just sad
> josuke went to bed and i miss him


do you want them to get sleep deprivation


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Let's try to speed run through WWII
Pretty dark


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> do you want them to get sleep deprivation


no but we ended the day on a bad note and I feel bad cause it was my fault


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> do you want them to get sleep deprivation


Who doesn't have sleep deprivation nowadays?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Who doesn't have sleep deprivation nowadays?


him bc I let him sleep


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

I have no deprivation
Maybe I do


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Who doesn't have sleep deprivation nowadays?


I got plenty of sleep... though it was during the day.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> him bc I let him sleep


You two are buenos amigos


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Who doesn't have sleep deprivation nowadays?


Men't


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> You two are buenos amigos


We're better friends than you think-
I don't think I ever told you what happened lool


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> We're better friends than you think-
> I don't think I ever told you what happened lool


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

sleep wacc


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> We're better friends than you think-
> I don't think I ever told you what happened lool


I'm out of the loop a lot so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> sleep wacc


facts


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Give me a weird phrase and I will slap it on a beautiful quote photo


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> We're better friends than you think-
> I don't think I ever told you what happened lool


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm out of the loop a lot so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


i should tell you what happened one of these days lmao


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Give me a weird phrase and I will slap it on a beautiful quote photo


I swallowed a nail once because I liked the taste


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


>





Milky star said:


>


what


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2020)

Only three years to go.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I swallowed a nail once because I liked the taste


Actually I think it was a screw


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what


more than just friends


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

My dad punched a dent in the door of my old house when I did that


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Give me a weird phrase and I will slap it on a beautiful quote photo


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> more than just friends


best friendsss


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> more than just friends


yup,,


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> best friendsss


more than just best friends


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> more than just best friends


super extra mega amazing amigos


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> more than just best friends


bestest of best friends


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> bestest of best friends


no


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> bestest of best friends


bruh


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no


yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Roommates


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> bruh


yes

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Roommates


_but it's online so how-_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Roommates


without room and put soul in its place


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> without room


Homeless?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> without room and put soul in its place


can't soulmates be friends
ever heard of miitopia


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Homeless?





Saltyy said:


> without room and put soul in its place


>:C

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



ohare01 said:


> can't soulmates be friends
> ever heard of miitopia


quite literally no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> >:C


roomsouls
I think those are ghosts, though


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

It has been done


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

aNd ThEy wErE RoOmsOuLs


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> >:C
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020
> 
> ...


yes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> It has been done
> View attachment 305735


I stock you stock we all stock


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> It has been done
> View attachment 305735


my new wallpaper


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> aNd ThEy wErE RoOmsOuLs


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> aNd ThEy wErE RoOmsOuLs




LMAO I LOVE THAT VINE


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> can't soulmates be friends
> ever heard of miitopia


That's a rare thing. Soulmates 99.99% lovers


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> That's a rare thing. Soulmates 99.99% lovers


yes
and still friends


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> That's a rare thing. Soulmates 99.99% lovers


no way she's 00.01 percent


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no way she's 00.01 percent


Exactly


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no way she's 00.01 percent


The 00.01% of soulmates hand sanitizer doesn't kill


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Exactly


too rare


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no way she's 00.01 percent


yes I am shh
we're in love but not officially dating oKAY


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> yes I am shh
> we're in love but not officially dating oKAY


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


>


what
you already know that loool


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 19, 2020)

Ughh I’m so nauseous I think I’m gonna puke


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> yes I am shh
> we're in love but not officially dating oKAY


👁


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Ughh I’m so nauseous I think I’m gonna puke


Aw, i hope you're ok

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



Milky star said:


> 👁


what
that's literally what he says


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Ughh I’m so nauseous I think I’m gonna puke


Have you got a cup of water? I felt like that last night and after some water I felt better.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Lothitine (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Aw, i hope you're ok
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020
> 
> ...


Beegshehegehshshdhg I hope so too my mom said I’m probably just tired
But I had another headache earlier


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


>


what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


>


omg spider army


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Have you got a cup of water? I felt like that last night and after some water I felt better.


I’ll have some gatorade
I just brushed my teeth tho


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> omg spider army


frög help


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Beegshehegehshshdhg I hope so too my mom said I’m probably just tired
> But I had another headache earlier







JK LMAO


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I’ll have some gatorade
> I just brushed my teeth tho


Hm, okay. Water might be better but if you rather have Gatorade that's cool.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hm, okay. Water might be better but if you rather have Gatorade that's cool.


N o


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

What is happen?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> frög help


QUICK, BEHIND THE SHIELD!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What is happen?


Hi enx


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> QUICK, BEHIND THE SHIELD!
> View attachment 305743


:D


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Hi enx


My humor has been infected.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> :D


Nobody should be able to find you here... Then again, it's the size of a dinner plate.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

@FrogslimeOfficial  got any phat phrogs?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> @FrogslimeOfficial  got any phat phrogs?


I'll look for some


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'll look for some


yey


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> View attachment 305744


amazing


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> View attachment 305744


yes

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 305745


doppio can destroy him


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> yes
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020
> 
> ...


I'd like to see him try


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'd like to see him try


he bite


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> My humor has been infected.


Same
Blame enx, origami and kurb


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> he bite


Frog punches


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2020)

Ominous dungeon music from PMD is just playing in the background here and I think it fits the atmosphere here.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Same
> Blame enx, origami and kurb


My humor has been long gone
Stuff like "m" has me dying.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Frog punches


he bite that arm


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Ominous dungeon music from PMD is just playing in the background here and I think it fits the atmosphere here.


I want to hear this


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> he bite that arm


frog punches dopey's teethers


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

oh wow you can see messages on your collectibles by hovering the mouse over them. Vris's cake is even better now.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 305745


Yes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> My humor has been long gone
> Stuff like "m" has me dying.


Same lmfao


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I want to hear this


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Yes


He must be saved from the clutches of Dopeyo


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> He must be saved from the clutches of Dopeyo


Yes


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


>


Ooooh yes Magma Cavern.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Oh hey we're outta WWII


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> My humor has been long gone
> Stuff like "m" has me dying.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

why can't i buy a tasty cakeee


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> why can't i buy a tasty cakeee


Idk


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> My humor has been long gone
> Stuff like "m" has me dying.


Also



When krub sends this it kills me every time


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Ooooh yes Magma Cavern.


Okay wow, I paused my Splatoon music for this.
Hello PMD obsession.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

@Milky star  can you start talking in the private chat


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> @Milky star  can you start talking in the private chat


oh okie


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 305753


Gibe


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Gibe


A few more bites then you can have the *f̶̨̣̞͎̜͕͉̞̤̩͇̬̥͚͘͜ ̶̛̥̱̺̟̻̥͔̀͂͒͗̋͛̄͋̽̀̂͘̚l̷̮̼̯͙̟̬͖͑̈̓̅͒͑͂̾̎̈́̈́̀͜͜ ̷̢͚̪̮͉̖͇͋́͜a̶̢̻̲̬̬͊̐̕ ̸̛̣̻̟͑̄̔͑̈́͐͐͊͠e̵̢̮̪͓̳͇͉͍̦͆̌͋̀͐̕͜ ̵̨̡̲͓͓͙̫̫̪͖̬̘͇̟̀̐͐͒̍̈́͛͑͘͜͠ķ̶̛̜͎͙͎̗͒̇́̀̎̉̽̀̾̄̒̚ͅ*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> A few more bites then you can have the *f̶̨̣̞͎̜͕͉̞̤̩͇̬̥͚͘͜ ̶̛̥̱̺̟̻̥͔̀͂͒͗̋͛̄͋̽̀̂͘̚l̷̮̼̯͙̟̬͖͑̈̓̅͒͑͂̾̎̈́̈́̀͜͜ ̷̢͚̪̮͉̖͇͋́͜a̶̢̻̲̬̬͊̐̕ ̸̛̣̻̟͑̄̔͑̈́͐͐͊͠e̵̢̮̪͓̳͇͉͍̦͆̌͋̀͐̕͜ ̵̨̡̲͓͓͙̫̫̪͖̬̘͇̟̀̐͐͒̍̈́͛͑͘͜͠ķ̶̛̜͎͙͎̗͒̇́̀̎̉̽̀̾̄̒̚ͅ*


_I-
nah I'll leave him alone_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I-
> nah I'll leave him alone_


Missin' out on some good food


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Missin' out on some good food


no I'll just eat this ice cream and pizza and Doritos I have


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no I'll just eat this ice cream and pizza and Doritos I have


While you're having a party I'll have the *č̶̨̨̡̨̛̛͓͔̗̝̹̜͍̠̩̪̼̘̞̘͕̤̝̼̱̼͕̜̮͚̫̭͙̹̖͉͙̩͉̫̳̮̟̦̫̯͔͌͛̐̽̀̾̅́̿͂̀̊̐̇̀̐̉̅͒͂̐͂͑̃̑̈́̽̍̇͋̍̔̍͌̊̍̓̋̓̒̈́͐̊̎͐̇̋̚̕̕̕͠͝͝͠ͅ ̶̢̨̧̡̡̡̛̘̮̥̰̰̙̥̪̞͙̭̩̥̖̥̘̱͖̼̻̼͚̙͎̞͉̜̜̤̤͍̝̖̘̱̙̹͙̺̜̦͈̹͖̩̠͎̦͉̘͈̼̬͔̬̣̱͂̇̽̈́̈̄͐̃͒̑̿̊͌̓̀̎͌̔̀̀̃͒̐̈́̈́̓̆̏̈̑̊̈́̇̈́́̈́͋̅̀̈̎̂͆̚̕͜͝͠͝͝͝͝ͅͅǫ̶̰̱͚͙̗̦͚̯͕̝͙̥̗̘̯̝̞̤̺̟̻̯̮͉̣̲̳̬̭̼̣͖̗̘͌̍͋̃̃̀̏͊͂̐͂͛̕͜͝ͅ ̵̡̨̢̨̛̹͚͇̗̫͕̙͉̲̟̻͈̤̖̖̪͖̹̥͈̥̹̳͚̥̗̺̟̫̝̘̟͎̰͔̺͕̬̙̭͙͎̭͉̹̜̳̲͓͍̤̳̼̻͎̝̼̥̪̗͒̈́͑͊̆͆͛͊́͑̓̾͋̔́͛̋̈̈́̇͂͒͆͆̑̀̒͐̂͒̍̌̂̃͆́͐͗̇̕͘̕̚͘̕̕͜͜͜͠͝͝͝͝͠͠͠r̶̢̨̧̢̨̛̪͓̭̼̱̬̖̖̗̲̪̼̜͚͙̻̜͔͓̫͓̱̫̙̰͉͚̟̪̩̼̜͎̠͖̳͕̮̗͈̟̤̭̟͎͕̺̯̤̲̫͙͙͙̭̩̻̉̈́̎̊͋͆̋̐̅̈̍̋̂̔̏̃̄̇̍̾́̒̈́͆͌͊̕̚̕͜͜͜͠͠͝͠ͅͅͅ ̶̨̧̡̨̧̧̰̟̠̙̙̻̙̣̘͓̝̞͎͚͇̼̻̦͍̗̘̹͈͔̗̰̳̤͕̥̩̮͚͚̰̬͓̗̪̩̰̥͖͈̙͍̯̟̺̬̱͈͚̣̲̣̱̜͚̺̼͙͖̃̇͛̔̆͌̓͗͂́̊́̐́̊̓̕͜ͅͅn̵̡̢̨̢̛̛͔̦̭̩͚̙̖͙̻̫̟͉̮͈͚̣̭̯͍̭̦͇̠̼̗̝̮̮͔̥͎̻͔̲͖̭̈́́͂̏̂̈́͆̅̐́̃͌̀̔̂̌͗̄̀̾͗̉͂͑̃͊̀͗͂͐̋̎̅͌͛̾͒̆̽̄̏̊̀̄̎̀̈́̑͆́̅̉̍̽͘̕̕͜͜͜͝͝͠͝͝͝ ̸̢̬̬̗̠͓̝̰͈̹̹͉̘̯̩̙̹̱͍̗̫͓̋̏̈́̋̄̈́̎͗̃͋̔̓͋͘͜͜͠͠ͅņ̴̛̞̰̤̒̌̓͂̽̈́̈́̀̃̍͂̿̒̇̄̔͊̌͑̔̌̅̉̋̑͑̋́̋̾̉̎̌̇̅̔͐͆͋̋̈́̔̾̔̆̍̍͌̃̏̂͊̍̄̄̀̊͘͘̚͝͠͠ ̸̨͔̘̰̯̙̟̣̬̰̭̅̈́́̐̆̈́͌̀̇̆͐̑͗̃̽̑̎͌̃́̀͆̿̾́̒̑̄͒̋̈́̿̋͐́͛̂̑͛̌̍͐̾̔̑̅̆̒̃̏̏̍̈̔̃̚̕̚͘̕̕͝͝͝͝ͅ ̶̧̝͙̫̜͚̥͎̯͔̦̭̱̞̼̪̜̞͔̻̈́̃̐̈́̌̉̎̈́̄͑̾̐̀͑̕̚̚ ̸̨̭͍̲̖͈̝͎̩͚̽́͋̈́͗̈́̀͆̈́͆͂̍̆̅͛̀͒͛͌͛̎̈́̿͊͑̈͑̚͘͘͘͝͝͠f̴̧̧̢̨̡̨̛̛̛̛̞̦̲̺̭͙̗̮͍̝̩̹̜̺͕̜̬͎̙͉̮͓̩̰̣̻̣̯̗͚̲̲̦̱̻̥̣̤̟͉̳̠̍̀͂͋̾̑͐̇̏̌̈́͋̆̆̾̔̅̎͂͋͐͂̊̿̑͆̊́̌̄̃̄̂̊̓͛͑͊̂̆̽͋͆̊̒̀̉͆̈́́̍̎̿̀͂̀̉͌͘̚̕̕͜͝͠͠͠͝ͅͅͅ ̶̧̧̨̨̨̨̹͍͚̖̱͙̲͔̼͉̰̜̤̤̩̙͓̜̠̲̞̟̪͔̺̱̘͍̮͕͔͆̊̉̐͆̓͌̐̈́͑͌͗̈́̿͛͆͐̎͆̄̈́̓̈́̕͜͝͝l̷̡̢̡̡̛͍̗̺̩̦̩͖̭̭̱͉̺͓͕̮͈̣͙̬̤̮̺͙̯̟̲̪̖̙̬̺̗͉͔̖̦̟͓͉̲̍̀͐̽͛̇̌̿̃͗̎̈́̔̽̇̃̋̈́̋͂̃̓̋̈́̃͋̋͗̽͐́͛̒̄́͂̌̔̊̄͑̄̇̓̀̎͊̋̀͗̕̚͘͜͜͠͠͠͠͠͝͝͠ͅ ̵̡̧̦̭̪̞͉̰̹̼̫̙̼͔̬̫͔̭͇̙̱̟͚͉̲̠̖̭̘̙̬̥̦̥̯̹̰͇̺͓̟̼̔̌̐̄̅̀̎̒̒̆́̔͆̀̈͌̐̇͑͂̓͘̕͜͝͝ä̶̡̜̪͍̰̭̰̼͙̻̪͎̮̜͍̙̦̟͈̥̺͎̮̗̹̜͕̀̍̅̉͘͝ͅ ̴̡̡̧̧̨̧̧̡̛̛͎̪͚̹̼̯̦̺̖̲̪̩̞̭͕̮͚̬͎̥̘͙̰̙̬͈͈̻̞̗̝̯̤͚͓͓̼̪̻̜̲͕̫̠̩͓̲̇̈͊̉̓̀̓̊̈̄͌͒̀͊͋̇̐̾͑̐̋̔̉̑͂̀́̈́̽̀̍͂̎͑͘͝ͅͅȩ̸̨̢̩͍͎̳̮̯̘͚̮̟͖̪̖̅͛͋̿̄͌͑̾͛͊͛̄̌̏̊͂̓̅͆͂̽͑̈́̆̏͗̽̚͘͘̚̚͜͠͝͝͝͝ ̸̧̨̢̡̢̜͉̳̘̦̻̱̗̲͕͖͈̯̩͎̯͇̘͇̠̺͙͙̠̘̝̬͈̠̭͚͙͙͖̥̞̳̜̬̟̜̬̯̹͓͎͍̰͖̪͉̺̞͍̹̝̤̂͆͐̈́̉̇͂̌̎̍͂̇̓́̀̍̓͂͒͋͊̓̉̃̽̈́̋̄́̈́͂͂̈́̄͆̔͛̾̾̍̐͒̒̈́́̀͂̃̊͌̚̚͜͜͝͠͝ͅk̴̛̛̠̮̜̜͎̝͚̱̺͈̖͍̯̹̝̜̜̰͇̭̤͖̲̝̤̘͔̪̼̙̰̩̗͈͎̗̙̻̠̞̀͋̽̊͂̇̿́̂̋͋̍͊͋̒̽̓̍̌̌̍̏̽͆̄́͆͌̾͑̑̾̊̆͊̄̂͑̚̕̚͘͜͜͜͝͝ͅͅͅ ̴̢̧̢̢̛̱̩̖̼̱̜̲̮̗̦͇͉̥̬̘̻̤͈̻͚̣͖̞̮͎͖̰̙̤̹̤̹̩́͗̉̍̔̔̃̾̑́̐̀͌̉̉̋̃͐̋̇̂̓̈̃̔̉̐̔͆̅̈́͑̌̓̉̽̎̕̚͜͝͝͠ͅs̴̡̢̢̢̛̠̮̩̝̹̯̳̜̝͎̝͎̣͈͚̮̩͖̯̩̳̮͔̘͎̹̻͖͚͕̱͇͍̦̫͎͕̺̖̩͚̰̤̹̬̪͑͑͊̏̋̒͋̄͆̓̆̏̿̐̊̽̒̀͌̍̂́̓̈́̀͛̍̽̄͒̽̔͌͗̄̈̈́̃͌͋́̎̑̋̊͘̚̚͘͘͜͝͠͠ͅ*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> While you're having a party I'll have the *č̶̨̨̡̨̛̛͓͔̗̝̹̜͍̠̩̪̼̘̞̘͕̤̝̼̱̼͕̜̮͚̫̭͙̹̖͉͙̩͉̫̳̮̟̦̫̯͔͌͛̐̽̀̾̅́̿͂̀̊̐̇̀̐̉̅͒͂̐͂͑̃̑̈́̽̍̇͋̍̔̍͌̊̍̓̋̓̒̈́͐̊̎͐̇̋̚̕̕̕͠͝͝͠ͅ ̶̢̨̧̡̡̡̛̘̮̥̰̰̙̥̪̞͙̭̩̥̖̥̘̱͖̼̻̼͚̙͎̞͉̜̜̤̤͍̝̖̘̱̙̹͙̺̜̦͈̹͖̩̠͎̦͉̘͈̼̬͔̬̣̱͂̇̽̈́̈̄͐̃͒̑̿̊͌̓̀̎͌̔̀̀̃͒̐̈́̈́̓̆̏̈̑̊̈́̇̈́́̈́͋̅̀̈̎̂͆̚̕͜͝͠͝͝͝͝ͅͅǫ̶̰̱͚͙̗̦͚̯͕̝͙̥̗̘̯̝̞̤̺̟̻̯̮͉̣̲̳̬̭̼̣͖̗̘͌̍͋̃̃̀̏͊͂̐͂͛̕͜͝ͅ ̵̡̨̢̨̛̹͚͇̗̫͕̙͉̲̟̻͈̤̖̖̪͖̹̥͈̥̹̳͚̥̗̺̟̫̝̘̟͎̰͔̺͕̬̙̭͙͎̭͉̹̜̳̲͓͍̤̳̼̻͎̝̼̥̪̗͒̈́͑͊̆͆͛͊́͑̓̾͋̔́͛̋̈̈́̇͂͒͆͆̑̀̒͐̂͒̍̌̂̃͆́͐͗̇̕͘̕̚͘̕̕͜͜͜͠͝͝͝͝͠͠͠r̶̢̨̧̢̨̛̪͓̭̼̱̬̖̖̗̲̪̼̜͚͙̻̜͔͓̫͓̱̫̙̰͉͚̟̪̩̼̜͎̠͖̳͕̮̗͈̟̤̭̟͎͕̺̯̤̲̫͙͙͙̭̩̻̉̈́̎̊͋͆̋̐̅̈̍̋̂̔̏̃̄̇̍̾́̒̈́͆͌͊̕̚̕͜͜͜͠͠͝͠ͅͅͅ ̶̨̧̡̨̧̧̰̟̠̙̙̻̙̣̘͓̝̞͎͚͇̼̻̦͍̗̘̹͈͔̗̰̳̤͕̥̩̮͚͚̰̬͓̗̪̩̰̥͖͈̙͍̯̟̺̬̱͈͚̣̲̣̱̜͚̺̼͙͖̃̇͛̔̆͌̓͗͂́̊́̐́̊̓̕͜ͅͅn̵̡̢̨̢̛̛͔̦̭̩͚̙̖͙̻̫̟͉̮͈͚̣̭̯͍̭̦͇̠̼̗̝̮̮͔̥͎̻͔̲͖̭̈́́͂̏̂̈́͆̅̐́̃͌̀̔̂̌͗̄̀̾͗̉͂͑̃͊̀͗͂͐̋̎̅͌͛̾͒̆̽̄̏̊̀̄̎̀̈́̑͆́̅̉̍̽͘̕̕͜͜͜͝͝͠͝͝͝ ̸̢̬̬̗̠͓̝̰͈̹̹͉̘̯̩̙̹̱͍̗̫͓̋̏̈́̋̄̈́̎͗̃͋̔̓͋͘͜͜͠͠ͅņ̴̛̞̰̤̒̌̓͂̽̈́̈́̀̃̍͂̿̒̇̄̔͊̌͑̔̌̅̉̋̑͑̋́̋̾̉̎̌̇̅̔͐͆͋̋̈́̔̾̔̆̍̍͌̃̏̂͊̍̄̄̀̊͘͘̚͝͠͠ ̸̨͔̘̰̯̙̟̣̬̰̭̅̈́́̐̆̈́͌̀̇̆͐̑͗̃̽̑̎͌̃́̀͆̿̾́̒̑̄͒̋̈́̿̋͐́͛̂̑͛̌̍͐̾̔̑̅̆̒̃̏̏̍̈̔̃̚̕̚͘̕̕͝͝͝͝ͅ ̶̧̝͙̫̜͚̥͎̯͔̦̭̱̞̼̪̜̞͔̻̈́̃̐̈́̌̉̎̈́̄͑̾̐̀͑̕̚̚ ̸̨̭͍̲̖͈̝͎̩͚̽́͋̈́͗̈́̀͆̈́͆͂̍̆̅͛̀͒͛͌͛̎̈́̿͊͑̈͑̚͘͘͘͝͝͠f̴̧̧̢̨̡̨̛̛̛̛̞̦̲̺̭͙̗̮͍̝̩̹̜̺͕̜̬͎̙͉̮͓̩̰̣̻̣̯̗͚̲̲̦̱̻̥̣̤̟͉̳̠̍̀͂͋̾̑͐̇̏̌̈́͋̆̆̾̔̅̎͂͋͐͂̊̿̑͆̊́̌̄̃̄̂̊̓͛͑͊̂̆̽͋͆̊̒̀̉͆̈́́̍̎̿̀͂̀̉͌͘̚̕̕͜͝͠͠͠͝ͅͅͅ ̶̧̧̨̨̨̨̹͍͚̖̱͙̲͔̼͉̰̜̤̤̩̙͓̜̠̲̞̟̪͔̺̱̘͍̮͕͔͆̊̉̐͆̓͌̐̈́͑͌͗̈́̿͛͆͐̎͆̄̈́̓̈́̕͜͝͝l̷̡̢̡̡̛͍̗̺̩̦̩͖̭̭̱͉̺͓͕̮͈̣͙̬̤̮̺͙̯̟̲̪̖̙̬̺̗͉͔̖̦̟͓͉̲̍̀͐̽͛̇̌̿̃͗̎̈́̔̽̇̃̋̈́̋͂̃̓̋̈́̃͋̋͗̽͐́͛̒̄́͂̌̔̊̄͑̄̇̓̀̎͊̋̀͗̕̚͘͜͜͠͠͠͠͠͝͝͠ͅ ̵̡̧̦̭̪̞͉̰̹̼̫̙̼͔̬̫͔̭͇̙̱̟͚͉̲̠̖̭̘̙̬̥̦̥̯̹̰͇̺͓̟̼̔̌̐̄̅̀̎̒̒̆́̔͆̀̈͌̐̇͑͂̓͘̕͜͝͝ä̶̡̜̪͍̰̭̰̼͙̻̪͎̮̜͍̙̦̟͈̥̺͎̮̗̹̜͕̀̍̅̉͘͝ͅ ̴̡̡̧̧̨̧̧̡̛̛͎̪͚̹̼̯̦̺̖̲̪̩̞̭͕̮͚̬͎̥̘͙̰̙̬͈͈̻̞̗̝̯̤͚͓͓̼̪̻̜̲͕̫̠̩͓̲̇̈͊̉̓̀̓̊̈̄͌͒̀͊͋̇̐̾͑̐̋̔̉̑͂̀́̈́̽̀̍͂̎͑͘͝ͅͅȩ̸̨̢̩͍͎̳̮̯̘͚̮̟͖̪̖̅͛͋̿̄͌͑̾͛͊͛̄̌̏̊͂̓̅͆͂̽͑̈́̆̏͗̽̚͘͘̚̚͜͠͝͝͝͝ ̸̧̨̢̡̢̜͉̳̘̦̻̱̗̲͕͖͈̯̩͎̯͇̘͇̠̺͙͙̠̘̝̬͈̠̭͚͙͙͖̥̞̳̜̬̟̜̬̯̹͓͎͍̰͖̪͉̺̞͍̹̝̤̂͆͐̈́̉̇͂̌̎̍͂̇̓́̀̍̓͂͒͋͊̓̉̃̽̈́̋̄́̈́͂͂̈́̄͆̔͛̾̾̍̐͒̒̈́́̀͂̃̊͌̚̚͜͜͝͠͝ͅk̴̛̛̠̮̜̜͎̝͚̱̺͈̖͍̯̹̝̜̜̰͇̭̤͖̲̝̤̘͔̪̼̙̰̩̗͈͎̗̙̻̠̞̀͋̽̊͂̇̿́̂̋͋̍͊͋̒̽̓̍̌̌̍̏̽͆̄́͆͌̾͑̑̾̊̆͊̄̂͑̚̕̚͘͜͜͜͝͝ͅͅͅ ̴̢̧̢̢̛̱̩̖̼̱̜̲̮̗̦͇͉̥̬̘̻̤͈̻͚̣͖̞̮͎͖̰̙̤̹̤̹̩́͗̉̍̔̔̃̾̑́̐̀͌̉̉̋̃͐̋̇̂̓̈̃̔̉̐̔͆̅̈́͑̌̓̉̽̎̕̚͜͝͝͠ͅs̴̡̢̢̢̛̠̮̩̝̹̯̳̜̝͎̝͎̣͈͚̮̩͖̯̩̳̮͔̘͎̹̻͖͚͕̱͇͍̦̫͎͕̺̖̩͚̰̤̹̬̪͑͑͊̏̋̒͋̄͆̓̆̏̿̐̊̽̒̀͌̍̂́̓̈́̀͛̍̽̄͒̽̔͌͗̄̈̈́̃͌͋́̎̑̋̊͘̚̚͘͘͜͝͠͠ͅ*


Okay, I'll be over here talking to myself instead


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay, I'll be over here talking to myself instead


would you like a flaek


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

i want to change my pfp to a gif


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i want to change my pfp to a gif


I think it's already a gif?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> would you like a flaek


....Ribbon is afraid of this question.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I think it's already a gif?


no
a gif




A gif


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no
> a gif
> View attachment 305755
> A gif


oH



Seastar said:


> ....Ribbon is afraid of this question.


It is a good flaek


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oH
> 
> 
> It is a good flaek


i want to change it but I entered the contest already 
*internal screaming*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It is a good flaek


....Where does it come from?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i want to change it but I entered the contest already
> *internal screaming*


ah rip 


On a side note...


Spoiler






I found a name for her




	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



Seastar said:


> ....Where does it come from?


the corn feidls


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

I want to change my icon to multiple characters before I change my icon and sig for the fair....
But I don’t have the time and much access to computer at a specific time


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> the corn feidls


Who owns these corn fields?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Who owns these corn fields?


The fae
The flaek fae


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> The fae
> The flaek fae


.....Is this safe?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .....Is this safe?


Yes
Though it attracts odd-looking creatures
But the flaeks are good


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yes
> Though it attracts odd-looking creatures
> But the flaeks are good


Um... Wh-what kind of creatures?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Um... Wh-what kind of creatures?


Like the one seen in the picture
But they're friendly enough
Except for that one incident... 
But that was long ago


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Like the one seen in the picture
> But they're friendly enough
> Except for that one incident...
> But that was long ago


Uh-
I would like to stay far away from that thing.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh-
> I would like to stay far away from that thing.


Okay, here's a flaek if you want it.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

im in the most depressing convo ever


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Okay, here's a flaek if you want it.





ohare01 said:


> im in the most depressing convo ever


....Fine, I'll take the flake because I am sad.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


>


why


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why


because


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


>


The cursedness hurts


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Igor cult Igor cult


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Spoiler: f








 Is this inappropriate? Real question. The image isn't mine


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Spoiler: f
> 
> 
> 
> ...


idk I don't see how a child is inappropriate


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Spoiler: f
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> idk I don't see how a child is inappropriate


No her clothes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> idk I don't see how a child is inappropriate


there is one thing worse than a rapist

*a child *


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what


Just answer the question


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


>


tag yourself I'm the one in the corner


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> tag yourself I'm the one in the corner


Same


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

I’m the corner kid


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I’m the corner kid


I think we all are


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Hmm
Time to work on my cosmetic entry right now
Seems like the best time to


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

god I hope I'm the corner kid 
uh I mean t pose or perish


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Can I s pose


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

please tell me you get the joke


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Can I s pose


as in snake or scolioses


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> as in snake or scolioses


both


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

aaa


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Spoiler: persona 5 meme


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Going to get started


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Spoiler: persona 5 meme
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 305769


I forgot to censor it so it's edited


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

m


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

ok


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

the


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020

Ok I'm done now just wanted to post these


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

This is happening


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020
> 
> Ok I'm done now just wanted to post these


I just now got this joke


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020


Wow is that art from the game Joker's hot


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wow is that art from the gam e


yeah they have anime scenes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

unrelated but


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Hhhh
Gonna take hours to finish


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Hhhh
> Gonna take hours to finish
> View attachment 305776


you got thisss


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Ayyy it's the 1950s time to break out the poodle skirts and head to a sock hop


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

50 more until 2k pages


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ayyy it's the 1950s time to break out the poodle skirts and head to a sock hop


if I sent you my description of the Joestar bloodline would you understand it or would it count as spoilers


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Hmm


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Oh wow, it's 2 AM?


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Oh


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

I have done it

A

@Kurb are you proud


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I have done it
> 
> A
> 
> @Kurb are you proud


A


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2020)

Every day is A, every time is A, everything is A now.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Every day is A, every time is A, everything is A now.


ea games loses an E, 2020 colorized


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ea games loses an E, 2020 colorized


Good


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Good
> View attachment 305853


A


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

I can't wait for krub to see


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Too much A
Not enough squid
Said the octopus


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

AAAAAAA


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Woo it's 4 AM


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


You missed the "A" avatar


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

I saw it

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020

What if someone copies my aesthetic someday


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I saw it
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020
> 
> What if someone copies my aesthetic someday


I'd feel weirded out if it happened to me...
1. Those are _*my*_ adoptables in my signature.
2. My avatar is my OC 99% of the time


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2020)

Omg, I just saw ohare01’s new aesthetic and I’m dying of laughter


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

So tired....
I think I went out on the drawing and shading for my entry

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020

Oh google why


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I have done it
> 
> A
> 
> @Kurb are you proud


yes


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Uhhhh
I Googled "the bell tree forums" aaaand


Spoiler


















*Why am I in here?
H e l p.*


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Hm...
Should I change my aesthetic to join the cult


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

I'm really surprised... 
Googling the website itself brings up me and the Last Person to Post Wins thread in the images...
I guess we have left a permanent mark on the website.


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

I guess so


----------



## Chris (Aug 19, 2020)

After entering TBT's Crazy Dream Sequence I'm thinking of retiring from the health sciences and taking up an art career full time.


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Drawing for the makeup contest is tiring


----------



## Chris (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Drawing for the makeup contest is tiring


I just did it on my own face. It was easier.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I just did it on my own face. It was easier.


i’m mainly doing cryptography and avi and sig contest


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

I don't really like showing my face, so I did the lineart version...
I wanted to show my art skills so I tried to make it detailed as possible.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

i think PETA is probably on every animal crossing player’s death note


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Ah yes PETA


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i think PETA is probably on every animal crossing player’s death note


I never really thought about this before but yeah.
Now that makes two things on my list


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I never really thought about this before but yeah.
> Now that makes two things on my list


_am i the other one_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> _am i the other one_


Lol no


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Lol no


then who


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> then who


....The dumbest person I can think of.


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

I'm almost done with my entry


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

When do you think we'll reach page 2000?


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Possibly tomorrow
and i miss out on it rip
also my handwriting is so sloppy





	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020

ugh my entry looks iffy when i exported it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> also my handwriting is so sloppy


you ain’t seen nothing


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Ahahaha
I posted it
Uncanny isn't my thing, but I did it for the tickets

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020

You know what 
I will backread
I might spam your notifs
I'm sorry, but if it annoys you 
I will not do it anymore


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I just suck at designing stuff I want to win,,


yeah i mean that too. i might give it a try maybe.. weekend idk or stuff but ;;


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Well I can't wait for the next events though...
Excited


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

I have found something to do...
Catch bugs and sell them to Flick.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

so push the button is just TBT Mafia but with tests


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Yeah...
What if I copy someones aesthetic here for the day


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2020)

goooood mooooorning


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

It's morning, but I feel very much not awake...


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

My internet is buggy 
Also I am giving reactions as I backread


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Mornin’!


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Oh yeah I see lightning outside
Much flash


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Mornin’!


Oh, good morning!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh, good morning!


We might hit a milestone when I’m awake this time!


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Hello


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> We might hit a milestone when I’m awake this time!


Hopefully so.


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Sigh I wont be there though
Have fun


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

If the thread goes fast later, I'll probably be asleep then... aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Yeah
I wonder how fast it will go when I leave


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Well, imma be busy up until noon with schoolwork


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Hmm... Sleep...
*Ack. *No... concentrate on bug catching...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 305912


I’m not even going to question why your PFP there has a gun


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m not even going to question why your PFP there has a gun


ah yeah, that engine goes around 1200@


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Hhh

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020

What if...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Half of me wants to sleep and the other half wants to play NH
HHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

I did it, but I cannot screenshot it
Here is the original


Clockwise said:


> It has been done
> View attachment 305735


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I did it, but I cannot screenshot it
> Here is the original


I saw that; who was the person that asked for that prompt? That gets both that person and you cursed points


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I saw that; who was the person that asked for that prompt? That gets both that person and you cursed points


Pretty sure it was @FrogslimeOfficial


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I saw that; who was the person that asked for that prompt? That gets both that person and you cursed points


Frogslime asked for it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Pretty sure it was @FrogslimeOfficial





Clockwise said:


> Frogslime asked for it


Yea that sounds like Frogslime


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

I should do more quotes,
Hmm I can take a few suggestions


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I should do more quotes,
> Hmm I can take a few suggestions


Pineapple on pizza is good
Y’all’s aren’t thinking outside the box

Yesh I know this gets me cursed points


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I should do more quotes,
> Hmm I can take a few suggestions


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

I have done it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I have done it
> View attachment 305922


Perfect


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Here it is


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Here it is
> View attachment 305923


Hhhhhhhhhhh
I can't handle it.


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Hmm....


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

It's too funny


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Graphics design is my passion
*uses stock images from google*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

*catches a walking stick*
_Get stick bugged!_
....Maybe Ribbon was right about us needing sleep.


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Gets stick bugged


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 305921


*Marie is a cannibal*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *Marie is a cannibal*


Yeah, I've brought this up before lol
Also, there's this...


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I should do more quotes,
> Hmm I can take a few suggestions


That's *great*, Zeb. I'm going to get eaten, _the last Jedi_ in the galaxy, chopped up by some spiders, because [begins yelling] *you were too afraid to go outside!*
-ezra

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



Seastar said:


> Yeah, I've brought this up before lol
> Also, there's this...
> View attachment 305932


Marie what the ******


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Marie what the ******


Yeah, something is wrong with her.


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Stop
Get some help marie


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

We really need to question her sanity....


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Who is Marie's companion in the story?
Going to do a thing


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Who is Marie's companion in the story?
> Going to do a thing


Hmm? What do you mean?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Why do they still eat squid


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

I don't know what I am doing
But this is for Marie




I gtg now as well


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Why do they still eat squid


Marie? _*I don't know.*_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 19, 2020)

How’s my sig look


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> How’s my sig look


It's too tall.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> It's too tall.


Oh ok I’ll fix it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> How’s my sig look


It’s hard for me to exactly tell cuz I’m on mobile but the gif is cool


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

It looks short enough now.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> It looks short enough now.


Cool!
I’m on mobile so I couldn’t tell :”D
Ty!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

I somehow stabbed my gums with my toothbrush


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I somehow stabbed my gums with my toothbrush


ACK.
I've done that with chips before...


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I somehow stabbed my gums with my toothbrush


cursed evwirt toothbrush


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I somehow stabbed my gums with my toothbrush


ouch


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> cursed evwirt toothbrush


This happened IRL but yea it happens a ton to Matty too


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ouch


hello there kurb


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I somehow stabbed my gums with my toothbrush


going too hard


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Well... I'm going to sleep now... I can't really force myself awake any longer...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

I’m villager hunting between classes for my parents. They really want accountant cat but they have other targets too


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

josuke wtf your mixtape was so fire i might need to evacuate


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> josuke wtf your mixtape was so fire i might need to evacuate


Just ask the fire to leave, duh




Or play 100 Gecs over it


----------



## Chris (Aug 19, 2020)

Deep-fried squid _is_ delicious. I approve of Marie's cannibalism.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Deep-fried squid _is_ delicious. I approve of Marie's cannibalism.


 I like calamari too but not from sapient squids. I also don’t think imma try venison any time soon...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Deep-fried squid _is_ delicious. I approve of Marie's cannibalism.


I haven’t tried fried calamari yet but it looks so good


----------



## Chris (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I like calamari too but not from sapient squids. I also don’t think imma try venison any time soon...


Venison is amazing.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

*JOSUKE*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Venison is amazing.


ok but deer jerky


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Venison is amazing.


I’m sure it is


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 305959
> *JOSUKE*


_TURN OFF THE MIXTAPE DUDE_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _TURN OFF THE MIXTAPE DUDE_


 clear skies in georgia


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _TURN OFF THE MIXTAPE DUDE_


*YOU MUST NEVER RAP AGAIN OR ELSE THE WORLD WILL BE DESTROYED*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> clear skies in georgia


Very nice


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

It’s clear where I’m at too


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *YOU MUST NEVER RAP AGAIN OR ELSE THE WORLD WILL BE DESTROYED*


_*JOJOKES ON YOU, THATS WHAT I WANT*_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

It’s dangerously close who keeps playing your music on the aux cord


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> It’s dangerously close who keeps playing your music on the aux cord


Enxssi’s Bizarre Adventure: Mixtape is Unplayable


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

@Kurb what did you do


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 305965
> @Kurb what did you do


*Kurb induced Zeus’s wrath*


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *Kurb induced Zeus’s wrath*


*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 305965
> @Kurb what did you do


you're blaming kurb for this? tsk tsk


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> you're blaming kurb for this? tsk tsk


it was you...


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> you're blaming kurb for this? tsk tsk


think about it. didn’t we all get bad weather after kurb did? well I got tHE *WORST WEATHER OF ALL*


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> think about it. didn’t we all get bad weather after kurb did? well I got tHE *WORST WEATHER OF ALL*


i haven't gotten any bad weather


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> think about it. didn’t we all get bad weather after kurb did? well I got tHE *WORST WEATHER OF ALL*


nah i had bad weather bEFORE him-
waitttt


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> i haven't gotten any bad weather
> View attachment 305968


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 19, 2020)

Bro toy story came out like 25 years ago


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Bro toy story came out like 25 years ago


I feel like the quality didn’t age well


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea that sounds like Frogslime


Yeah it totally was


----------



## Chris (Aug 19, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Bro toy story came out like 25 years ago


I remember when that movie came out.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I remember when that movie came out.


_Old people_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Rosie why'd I wake up to like 45 notifs


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

you all call me old but the first 2 toy story movies came out before i was born


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> you all call me old but the first 2 toy story movies came out before i was born


Everyone born before 2007 is old case closed


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

spongebob too


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Rosie why'd I wake up to like 45 notifs


orning


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Everyone born before 2007 is old case closed


everyone born after 2003 is fake


----------



## Chris (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Everyone born before 2007 is old case closed



I was 15 in 2007.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> everyone born after 2003 is fake


Like our personalities or our existence

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> I was 15 in 2007.


With the exception of mods


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Like our personalities or our existence


existence, you guys are still growing your personalities

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020

id also like to acknowledge that you would've been 9 when i joined tbt


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> existence, you guys are still growing your personalities
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020
> 
> id also like to acknowledge that you would've been 9 when i joined tbt


Almost 10 
Which would've been 4th grade?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Almost 10
> Which would've been 4th grade?


so messed up

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020

yung fujoshi


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> so messed up
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020
> 
> young fujoshi


idk how that's messed up
it's almost like
time passes


----------



## Chris (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> With the exception of mods





I've been mentally fourteen for about fourteen years now. Surely that must count for something.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

i got 11 notifications and I thought you guys thought I died but it was just Rosie and frogslime


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i got 11 notifications and I thought you guys thought I died but it was just Rosie and frogslime


Well did you die?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i got 11 notifications and I thought you guys thought I died but it was just Rosie and frogslime


i had 25 once. all seastar and clockwise


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Well did you die?


I am not obligated to answer that


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

APPARENTLY, im just so funny that i get all the love reacts


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I am not obligated to answer that


I think that's a yes. Rip Enx.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> APPARENTLY, im just so funny that i get all the love reacts


You go funky cigarette skelebone man


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Old man anime boy should be one of the generals for the skeleton war


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Old man anime boy should be one of the generals for the skeleton war


Sad i can’t participate, haven’t hatched yet


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Old man anime boy should be one of the generals for the skeleton war


the what now


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

whenever origami love reactions my post I become ecstatic and I don’t know why


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> the what now


Of all people i expected you to know about the skeleton war


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Sad i can’t participate, haven’t hatched yet


Some of the soldiers just wait until they die, so even if your skelebones don't hatch, you can wait until you perish. That's what I'm planning.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> whenever origami love reactions my post I become ecstatic and I don’t know why


Same, it's a rare sighting to see a wild poggers in it's natural habitat


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Some of the soldiers just wait until they die, so even if your skelebones don't hatch, you can wait until you perish. That's what I'm planning.


Hey Ferb, i know what we’re going to do today


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> the what now


It's been a thing since like 2012/2013, general


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> whenever origami love reactions my post I become ecstatic and I don’t know why





Rosie977 said:


> Same, it's a rare sighting to see a wild poggers in it's natural habitat


so does this mean im the judge of funny


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> so does this mean im the judge of funny


Perhaps


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> so does this mean im the judge of funny


Ah yes, Origami for Funni President 2020


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Ah yes, Origami for Funni President 2020


i can beat kanye


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

bruh my mom just said we should get pizza when there’s an electrical fire heading toward our house


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> i can beat kanye


Know your limits


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> bruh my mom just said we should get pizza when there’s an electrical fire heading toward our house


Well if that's the case then you can just cook it at home


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> bruh my mom just said we should get pizza when there’s an electrical fire heading toward our house


And this is a problem how?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> And this is a problem how?


josuke I don’t love pizza that much


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Know your limits


biden is a cakewalk

the donald though? i may have to use 10% of my power


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> josuke I don’t love pizza that much


Ohh, maybe the fire does and will leave when you sacrifice it

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



Origami said:


> biden is a cakewalk
> 
> the donald though? i may have to use 10% of my power


That much power? It would seem your powers declined


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Ohh, maybe the fire does and will leave when you sacrifice it
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020
> 
> ...


the donald has an exhausting aura, it can drain powers


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Oh yeah Origami, before I forget, it is important that you know there was a Nanbaka stage play, so Nanba _does _exist.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oh yeah Origami, before I forget, it is important that you know there was a Nanbaka stage play, so Nanba _does _exist.


why does this exist


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> why does this exist


because it can and did
also it was just a 2017 thing
the year you joined tbt


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> the donald has an exhausting aura, it can drain powers


I’m not convinced, 7% take it or leave it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

ay yo someone induced zeus’s wrath


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 19, 2020)

Nobody:
My dog: _How could you give me a potato?!_ The _audacity_ to ruin my trust and give me a _potato._
I've known you for two years and yet you think you can feed me a _potato?! I am offended

_
*gives potato*


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I’m not convinced, 7% take it or leave it


the battle will be hard fought but i'll still prevail




here's what i'll use to beat joe


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> the battle will be hard fought but i'll still prevail
> View attachment 305986
> here's what i'll use to beat joe


_Insert the beginning of Baby I’m Yours but with the bass boosted part_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

artistrendition of a Donald aura


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> the battle will be hard fought but i'll still prevail
> View attachment 305986
> here's what i'll use to beat joe


who made those and are they okay


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ay yo someone induced zeus’s wrath









KURB WHAT DID YOUDO


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> who made those and are they okay


they'll be used as testimony when i cancel joe


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> they'll be used as testimony when i cancel joe


are you going to start a hashtag on twitter dot com


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> are you going to start a hashtag on twitter dot com


yes i am going to go on twitter dot com and say democratic nominee for POTUS pisses himself at night and cries
i will then make a 3 post long rant to defend myself


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 305988
> View attachment 305989
> KURB WHAT DID YOUDO


I wil gib you som rain now



Kurb stay away or you get wet


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> yes i am going to go on twitter dot com and say democratic nominee for POTUS pisses himself at night and cries
> i will then make a 3 post long rant to defend myself


make sure to use a K-Pop stan card to increase tweet spread


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 19, 2020)

didn't work panik


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 305987
> artistrendition of a Donald aura





I, Donald Trump, have a dream


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

my friends oldest runescape account also had everything stolen from it so we tracked the guy down.
we know where he's at.
fear us


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

send bananas all the ones in my house are too brown to eat normally


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 305992
> I, Donald Trump, have a dream


thankfully with my stand {OLD TOWN ROAD} i can trap him in an era long lost to time


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> my friends oldest runescape account also had everything stolen from it so we tracked the guy down.
> we know where he's at.
> fear us


you’re telling me some guy stole your friend’s stuff so you gave him a grabify link?
jesus man that’s awesome
edit:typo


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you’re telling me some guy stole your friend’s stuff so you gave him a gratify link?
> jesus man that’s awesome


don't **** with my friends im like dog the bounty hunter i always get my guy


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Meep

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020

Merrreeep


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 305988
> View attachment 305989
> KURB WHAT DID YOUDO


now it’s time to get funky


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> now it’s time to get funky


shhvshhvsugsgsgsggagssssaAaAaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

i can see why you guys treat my love reacts like they're holy now


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 306003
> i can see why you guys treat my love reacts like they're holy now





my love reactions are a godsend


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 306010
> my love reactions are a godsend


nobody cares what you think kurbalicious


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> nobody cares what you think kurbalicious


say goodbye to your endoskeleton


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

mmmm cooked batter is good


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> say goodbye to your endoskeleton





oh, whats this? looks like i took your freedom


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

I've gotten more reactions then I give


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I've gotten more reactions then I give








same bro


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 306016
> View attachment 306019
> same bro


h


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

I have a lot too




	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



Kurb said:


> h


h


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

barack


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

I swear Origami and Kurb are whole other entities on a different plane of existence, which isn't a hot take, but still.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 306027
> barack


I do not like this two piece barackini


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I swear Origami and Kurb are whole other entities on a different plane of existence, which isn't a hot take, but still.


That or they found the secrets to the universe but it was so great it fried their brains


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I do not like this two piece barackini


don't tell obama about it, he hates barack


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> That or they found the secrets to the universe but it was so great it fried their brains


So they're either really smart or really unsmart?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> That or they found the secrets to the universe but it was so great it fried their brains


the difference between me and marketable emote is he can't control the powers gifted to him.

ive honed mine


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> the difference between me and marketable emote is he can't control the powers gifted to him.
> 
> ive honed mine


So basically this is the grandmaster vs the anime protagonist who has “limitless potential”


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I swear Origami and Kurb are whole other entities on a different plane of existence, which isn't a hot take, but still.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> So they're either really smart or really unsmart?


Basically


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> So basically this is the grandmaster vs the anime protagonist who has “limitless potential”


kurb has no potential, he blew it learning to make rockets


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> So they're either really smart or really unsmart?


neither and both


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> neither and both


this somehow makes sense


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Krumb


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> this somehow makes sense


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

1860s time

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



Kurb said:


> View attachment 306035


cool car I want one


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> 1860s time
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020
> 
> ...


you will have to consult hector on screaming simulator 2021 first

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295921013558042624


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> 1860s time
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020
> 
> ...


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 306031


#im14andthisisdeep


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 306036


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Bruh this video is so long oml


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 306036


you speak lies


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

it is heavily implied that origami has connection to the outside world


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 306037


get out of here with miranda cosgrove i only respond to josh peck


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> get out of here with miranda cosgrove i only respond to josh peck


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> get out of here with miranda cosgrove i only respond to josh peck


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 306040


the cat is eating his remaining brain vessels we must save josh


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 306039


HippityHoHatGuyKurbus


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> HippityHoHatGuyKurbus


we stare


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

im too lazy to make the quote fit better
i dont know how tbh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> im too lazy to make the quote fit better
> i dont know how tbh


wait you can put quotes in sigs


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wait you can put quotes in sigs


ive seen people make them fit better though


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I swear Origami and Kurb are whole other entities on a different plane of existence, which isn't a hot take, but still.


hey dude i’ve got news for you


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wait you can put quotes in sigs


Always have been


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> hey dude i’ve got news for you


I'd like to hear it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'd like to hear it


_you are correct_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> _you are correct_


that's a first


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb, is the reason you are chaotic evil partially because you have a Twitter dot com?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> that's a first


but it is undisclosed whether or not i am a robot


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Wait can't get around this teacher shes been teaching for 45 years-


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

rare image of me and kurb in the same space


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> but it is undisclosed whether or not i am a robot


I'm gonna believe you are until proven otherwise


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm gonna believe you are until proven otherwise


don’t look into it


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Kurb, is the reason you are chaotic evil partially because you have a Twitter dot com?


forgot to @Kurb


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> forgot to @Kurb


nah i stay on the parody side of twitter


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> nah i stay on the parody side of twitter


okay


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> don’t look into it


I think you have a screw loose which has gotta be a sign


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> nah i stay on the parody side of twitter


until you get into fights over paper mario
kekw


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> until you get into fights over paper mario
> kekw


When are you going upstairs you’ve been downstairs for ages


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> When are you going upstairs you’ve been downstairs for ages


september
be here for my exit or forever eat moldy mcgriddles


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> september
> be here for my exit or forever eat moldy mcgriddles


Ok

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020

Hi @ohare01


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare05 is up
here comes the love react train i wanna get off mom please


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> september
> be here for my exit or forever eat moldy mcgriddles


Are you doing an epic exit with fireworks and rock music and flying robot minions or will you randomly disappear


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Are you doing an epic exit with fireworks and rock music and flying robot minions or will you randomly disappear


we'll see


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> kurb has no potential, he blew it learning to make rockets






Take this low effort and quality meme


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 306048
> Take this low effort and quality meme


well atleast i still win in the end


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 306048
> Take this low effort and quality meme


This is beautiful


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> well atleast i still win in the end


Kinda, Dio didn’t win but he ruined Jotaro’s life


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

stop
please make more


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Kinda, Dio didn’t win but he ruined Jotaro’s life


i mean his apprentice got ocean man pretty good so im confident


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> stop
> please make more


I got you bro


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare is catching up


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ohare is catching up


hi


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Venison is amazing.


Vrisnem said this and dipped
and now YLWC is gone
_cook faster dang it_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> hi


oh wow that was fast


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> hi


stop stealing my contest entry


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

i have made something


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh wow that was fast


Reading go zoom

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



Kurb said:


> stop stealing my contest entry


im you


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> i have made something


xbox 360 game chat

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Reading go zoom
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020
> 
> ...


so its gonna be like that then


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

I will change back in 30 minutes
for now kurb


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I will change back in 30 minutes
> for now kurb


Your profile pic is confusing me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Your profile pic is confusing me


isn't krub himself confusing
that's the point
also



geez


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> isn't krub himself confusing
> that's the point
> also
> View attachment 306051geez


This brings fear unto me for some reason


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> This brings fear unto me for some reason


why


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

evolution


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why


too much love


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> too much love


I love everything


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

@Kurb I'm even more scared


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 306054
> @Kurb I'm even more scared


_???_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _???_


This is what happens when he was the only channel I subscribed to on that account


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

I'm a again so krub doesn't get mad I'm ripping him off


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> This is what happens when he was the only channel I subscribed to on that account


subscribe to me for uploads every 10 years


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

H m


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> subscribe to me for uploads every 10 years


Already did
Nice Roblox video


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

the


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 306054
> @Kurb I'm even more scared


have you not seen my entire channel


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> the
> 
> have you not seen my entire channel


A


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> the
> 
> have you not seen my entire channel


I did not venture far, no.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> isn't krub himself confusing
> that's the point
> also
> View attachment 306051geez





you are the master


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

how do I have 140 subscribers


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I did not venture far, no.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


>


the lag hurts


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> the lag hurts


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


>


enjoyable, thank you


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> enjoyable, thank you


making 3.0 after 3rd period


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

oi oi who's having a bad day here


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 306068


they sound like they have a gun to their head being forced to sound like a chriminal
also 3rd is starting byeeeee


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> they sound like they have a gun to their head being forced to sound like a chriminal
> also 3rd is starting byeeeee


i wish to be able to hear jpg images like you can someday


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> View attachment 306063


So you're better than me?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


>


this is my 4gb computer after I install sildurs shader pack and turn bloom on


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> So you're better than me?


no but ive been here longer loool


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Cool Math Games time gonna speed run Run 3


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Cool Math Games time gonna speed run Run 3


wanna play fireboy and watergirl during rainy day recess?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> wanna play fireboy and watergirl during rainy day recess?


yes yes of course

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020

wait doesn't flash close this year


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> wanna play fireboy and watergirl during rainy day recess?


Nostalgia

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yes yes of course
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020
> 
> wait doesn't flash close this year


I heard cool math games was changing from flash to something else because of that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

wait maybe I should do poptropica instead
can't remember my login, though

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020

Run 3 won't load


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wait maybe I should do poptropica instead
> can't remember my login, though
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020
> ...


Rip :c


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no but ive been here longer loool


Hhhh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

floor scone has become bed scone


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> floor scone has become bed scone


I thought it was Evwirt scone (q(n )q )


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I thought it was Evwirt scone (q(n )q )


Uh yeah right yep you have the scone


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Uh yeah right yep you have the scone


Yesh


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

man

am i 



Spoiler: ever






Spoiler: ever



bored


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

@Origami @Kurb 




_“Standing here I realize, you’re just like me trying to make cursed memes”_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Aaah


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> @Origami @Kurb
> View attachment 306080
> _“Standing here I realize, you’re just like me trying to make cursed memes”_


Amazing


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

i’m back who’s ready for some premiere pro shenanigans

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Nostalgia
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020
> 
> ...


They’re HTML5ing


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i’m back who’s ready for some premiere pro shenanigans


Do you approve of the meme comrade


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> @Origami @Kurb
> View attachment 306080
> _“Standing here I realize, you’re just like me trying to make cursed memes”_


I’m loving this arc


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I’m loving this arc


Keep the arc going


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I’m loving this arc


Kurben faces off against Senator Poggers about purging the unfunny

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



Kurb said:


> Keep the arc going


“_My memes are a tool of comedy, not used for blessed or cursed things, but now i’m not so sure. Besides, this isn’t even my meme”
~Kurben, probably_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Aaaaaaah


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

tfw you can't even use the pfp you wanna use


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

_*Take the shot, Carter!*_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

i like how im the bad guy


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Ngl people on the internet are kinda dumb


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> i like how im the bad guy


we need an arc for this in the tbt anime


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> we need an arc for this in the tbt anime


bold of you to wish for your character to be killed off


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

My teeth have been molded
It is wire time


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Wait if Kurb’s the main villain where would that put Origami?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

wait... but kurb is the bad guy in your little anime
what does that make me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Ngl people on the internet are kinda dumb


most people are in general lmao


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> wait... but kurb is the bad guy in your little anime
> what does that make me


Minor villain


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wait if Kurb’s the main villain where would that put Origami?





Origami said:


> wait... but kurb is the bad guy in your little anime
> what does that make me


driving off the lot in a used subcompact


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> wait... but kurb is the bad guy in your little anime
> what does that make me


A major villain that bullies minor villains like Kurb


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Minor villain


IDK about that didn’t @Enxssi make that comic about Kurb’s start of darkness?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> driving off the lot in a used subcompact


so i am a antihero i can work with  this

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> A major villain that bullies minor villains like Kurb


i like this better


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> IDK about that didn’t @Enxssi make that comic about Kurb’s start of darkness?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 298334





Enxssi said:


> View attachment 298320
> vrisnem gets pushed off a building by kurb for mod powers, 2020 uncolorized


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> most people are in general lmao


It's just on another website I'm saying that clothes can be inappropriate and that sometimes depending on what you wear you can attract the wrong crowd however this lesbian tells me it doesn't matter what you wear don't blame the clothes blame the nasty men and I'm trying to say is if you wouldn't want your mom grandma or church to see it you shouldn't wear it otherwise be aware of the crowd you attract. She says if you can't trust your lover to wear showy clothing then you dont deserve a relationship,, like h u h


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> wait... but kurb is the bad guy in your little anime
> what does that make me


Ally that stabs the hero in the back


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> It's just on another website I'm saying that clothes can be inappropriate and that sometimes depending on what you wear you can attract the wrong crowd however this lesbian tells me it doesn't matter what you wear don't blame the clothes blame the nasty men and I'm trying to say is if you wouldn't want your mom grandma or church to see it you shouldn't wear it otherwise be aware of the crowd you attract. She says if you can't trust your lover to wear showy clothing then you dont deserve a relationship,, like h u h





Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wait if Kurb’s the main villain where would that put Origami?


there are two types of people


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Centuries ago only one TBTer could eat spicy goodness like a boss, and it was he who held the Matrix of Memership


Kurbatron vs Poggimus Prime


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Centuries ago only one TBTer could eat spicy goodness like a boss, and it was he who held the Matrix of MemershipView attachment 306087
> Kurbatron vs Poggimus Prime


evil vs evil


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> evil vs evil


Whoever wins, we lose


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> The prologue for tbt the movie


we're still scouting soundtrack for tbt anime btw


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Anyways I saw Yumeko in a suit it was hot


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Whoever wins, we lose


whoever loses gets cancelled on twitter dot com


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Anyways I saw Yumeko in a suit it was hot


pg-13 ya (insult not found please reboot)


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Anyways I saw Yumeko in a suit it was hot


this is not relevant to the current conversation at all


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

It’s the year 1969
Didn’t something important happen


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Anyways I saw Yumeko in a suit it was hot


cool


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> this is not relevant to the current conversation at all


The only thing hot is the heated battle with the TBTransformers


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It’s the year 1969
> Didn’t something important happen


the moon was made


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> The only thing hot is the heated battle with the TBTransformers


yes


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

g


Kurb said:


> pg-13 ya (insult not found please reboot)


GUYS NO IM NOT ROBOT PLEse


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It’s the year 1969
> Didn’t something important happen


every collectible was made


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> the moon was made


Oh yeah the cheese ball


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> this is not relevant to the current conversation at all


So 👁


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> every collectible was made


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> g
> 
> GUYS NO IM NOT ROBOT PLEse


Suspicious


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> So 👁


get out


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oh yeah the cheese ball


wallace and gromit went there and haven't been the same since


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Suspicious


NO PLEASE


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> g
> 
> GUYS NO IM NOT ROBOT PLEse


(X) Doubt


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> wallace and gromit went there and haven't been the same since


bro I remember that show


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> g
> 
> GUYS NO IM NOT ROBOT PLEse


Too late, first the Megakurb now that? Time for the Deceptikurb regime


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> (X) Doubt


HE L P


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> HE L P


Don’t worry, you and Poggimus both get killed but you get reincarnated first


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> HE L P


I need spare parts for something, mind lending me your hand?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> HE L P


_We know, kurb_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

ay yo anyone got a spare 1998 charizard holo rare


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> get out


No


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I need spare parts for something, mind lending me your hand?


Is this a proposal


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> HE L P


whats a gear ratio now?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _We know, kurb_


*tazer crackles*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 306089
> ay yo anyone got a spare 1998 charizard holo rare


Maybe


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Is this a proposal


Uh
What kind?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *tazer crackles*


That’s not a taser, one of your wires broke


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

beep boop i will commit arson -kurbbot 2020


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

no one take a step forward or Premiere Pro gets it


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Uh
> What kind?


I cannot believe Phrogthickliquid is marring a robot

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



Kurb said:


> View attachment 306090
> no one take a step forward or Premiere Pro gets it


Go ahead, i don’t use it _h a_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I cannot believe Phrogthickliquid is marring a robot


Well if it’ll give me tax benefits-


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 306090
> no one take a step forward or Premiere Pro gets it


*NO*


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I cannot believe Phrogthickliquid is marring a robot
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020
> 
> ...


117 year old manufactured being marries 13 year old toddler


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 306090
> no one take a step forward or Premiere Pro gets it


what

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



Origami said:


> 117 year old manufactured being marries 13 year old toddler


LMAO


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

are you guys sure


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 306091
> are you guys sure


Oi you gotta marry me now for tax reasons


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> 117 year old manufactured being marries 13 year old toddler


Don’t call Frogslime malfunctioned, that’s mean


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 306091
> are you guys sure


no pls


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 306091
> are you guys sure


do it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

ba d


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Don’t call Frogslime malfunctioned, that’s mean


she is convinced that nanba prison is real, it can't be helped


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

kurb pls don’t do it you haven’t made that flyer for the pain postal office


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 306093
> ba d


wh


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> kurb pls don’t do it you haven’t made that flyer for the pain postal office


that comes later
and is also an adobe product


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurby I got your outfit for the wedding


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

I have no idea what Premiere Pro is so


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Kurby I got your outfit for the wedding
> View attachment 306094


What is this


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I have no idea what Premiere Pro is so
> View attachment 306095


_Give me some_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Kurby I got your outfit for the wedding
> View attachment 306094


Found him a better one


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> What is this


The bride’s dress


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> The bride’s dress


_He's the bride?_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Gotta get that inheritance somehow


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> that comes later
> and is also an adobe product


have you purchased adobe sIMP yet?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _He's the bride?_


I get to wear a cool tux


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Found him a better one
> View attachment 306098


robot not compatible with coffin
*You didn't hear that and by god I'll make sure of it*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I get to wear a cool tux


Genderswap genderswap


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

r u happu now


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> robot not compatible with coffin
> *You didn't hear that and by god I'll make sure of it*


*GUYS HE ADMITTED IT
KURB IS A ROBOT*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *GUYS HE ADMITTED IT
> KURB IS A ROBOT*


*click*
*chhk chhk*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *GUYS HE ADMITTED IT
> KURB IS A ROBOT*


He’s not very good at hiding things


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> robot not compatible with coffin
> *You didn't hear that and by god I'll make sure of it*


kurb is becoming increasingly erratic hes lying for sure


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *click*
> *chhk chhk*


I think your arm just fell off


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> robot not compatible with coffin
> *You didn't hear that and by god I'll make sure of it*


Robokrub


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> He’s not very good at hiding things


fujoshi has a point.
kurb listed off all his weaknesses to me on discord


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *click*
> *chhk chhk*


@ProbablyNotJosuke he's trying to kill me


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> fujoshi has a point.
> kurb listed off all his weaknesses to me on discord


thunder?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @ProbablyNotJosuke he's trying to kill me


Kurb don’t make me remove your lugnuts


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> fujoshi has a point.
> kurb listed off all his weaknesses to me on discord


We must know them


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> We must know them


Yes, _reveal_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> fujoshi has a point.
> kurb listed off all his weaknesses to me on discord


Water?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> We must know them


anything below 10ft.lb


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yes, _reveal_


all I know about him is that he has brown eyes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Spill the beans
Spill the beans
Spill the beans


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

I mean he’s a robot cat so water is pretty good


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Spill the beans
> Spill the beans
> Spill the beans


_Spill the beans
Spill the beans
Spill the beans_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Spill the beans
> Spill the beans
> Spill the beans


*insert generic split the room reference here*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> anything below 10ft.lb


What kind of unit of measurement is that


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> thunder?





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> We must know them


thunder
vaporeon
mayonaise
politics
water
reddit
B12
12 cups of sugar
1 L water
2 spoons cocoa
paying for adobe products


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> What kind of unit of measurement is that


quick we have to learn what a footpound is


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> thunder
> vaporeon
> mayonaise
> politics
> ...


muahahahahaha


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> What kind of unit of measurement is that


Look up foot pounds


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> thunder
> vaporeon
> mayonaise
> politics
> ...


Ohoho this’ll be fun


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> thunder
> vaporeon
> mayonaise
> politics
> ...


Why is his weakness brownie ingredients but not brownies


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Look up foot pounds


I totally know what they are that was a test
You passed


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294890267896475654I can't believe it's not Minecraft!


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Look up foot pounds


10 energy


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

_I'm trying so hard not to laugh_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Why is his weakness brownie ingredients but not brownies


Interesting recipe for brownies


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I'm trying so hard not to laugh_


Laugh
\OR ELSE/


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294890267896475654I can't believe it's not Minecraft!


you say as vaporeon uses acid armour and you start to scream


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Laugh
> \OR ELSE/


i will die
laughing is dangerous around parents


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> you say as vaporeon uses acid armour and you start to scream




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295889245144408064"Screaming Sim 2020 was a masterpiece, and one of the top games of the century."
Metacritic Must Play, 100/100


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Interesting recipe for brownies


What kinda nerd doesnt put thunder in their brownies, don’t even get me started on people who don’t add the mayo


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295889245144408064"Screaming Sim 2020 was a masterpiece, and one of the top games of the century."
> Metacritic Must Play, 100/100


do not ask kurb about the louisiana purchase, worst mistake of my life


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> What kinda nerd doesnt put thunder in their brownies, don’t even get me started on people who don’t add the mayo


And Vapereon or however you spell it


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> do not ask kurb about the louisiana purchase, worst mistake of my life


This reads like one of those Peter Griffin memes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> do not ask kurb about the louisiana purchase, worst mistake of my life


that's my state so I'm scared


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> What kinda nerd doesnt put thunder in their brownies, don’t even get me started on people who don’t add the mayo


Mmmm big zaps add richness to the brownies


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> This reads like one of those Peter Griffin memes


i was going to make it one of those but im lazy


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 19, 2020)

hey guys

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> hey guys
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020
> 
> View attachment 306109


OH NO NOT THAT IMAGE


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> OH NO NOT THAT IMAGE


yes.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Perhaps


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> hey guys
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020
> 
> View attachment 306109


If not for the laws of the land i would have slaughtered you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> yes.


That was years ago _why is it still circulating? _


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> hey guys
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020
> 
> View attachment 306109


?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> That was years ago _why is it still circulating? _


I've never seen it in my life


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020
> 
> ...


Same I am confusion


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry it was now that you saw it.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Same I am confusion


Confusion gang

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm so sorry it was now that you saw it.


What even is it


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

its happening


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020
> 
> ...





Your Local Wild Child said:


> Same I am confusion


*it is Lin beifong *


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *it is Lin beifong *


wha


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Confusion gang
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020
> 
> ...


It's just an image of Lin biting his lip but it's infamous in the Hamilton community


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> wha





her


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Same I am confusion


Why is it “Arkansas” but not “Ar-Kansas” What do you mean Arkansas? America eggsplain


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It's just an image of Lin biting his lip but it's infamous in the Hamilton community


Ohh
Of course I never heard of it because I know nothing about Hamilton


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 306110
> its happening


Don’t shatter their dreams like that


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Wowie


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Why is it “Arkansas” but not “Ar-Kansas” What do you mean Arkansas? America eggsplain


our kansas


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ohh
> Of course I never heard of it because I know nothing about Hamilton


H u h


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Don’t shatter their dreams like that


He's typing like a breakfast burrito again
He is quite slow


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> H u h


Yeah


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> our kansas


I think i’d prefer to keep my Kansas to myself good sir


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

disaster imminent


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Why is it “Arkansas” but not “Ar-Kansas” What do you mean Arkansas? America eggsplain


AMERICA EXPLAIN WHAT DO YOU MEAN IN “ARKAN-SAW”


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> He's typing like a breakfast burrito again
> He is quite slow


LMAO IM USING THAT INSULT


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yeah


We're watching Hamilton n o w


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> We're watching Hamilton n o w


No


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> He's typing like a breakfast burrito again
> He is quite slow


dramatic effect


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> No


Like you have a choice


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Oh I know Hamilton I’m just horrid in remembering famous people’s faces lol


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Like you have a choice


-nyoom-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> dramatic effect


Your dramatic effect is making me fall asleep


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh I know Hamilton I’m just horrid in remembering famous people’s faces lol


am I the only one who knows nothing about it


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

the pogger has landed


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> -nyoom-


Hamilton n o e


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hamilton n o e


history is boring


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> history is boring


Zoology is cool tho


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Zoology is cool tho


school subjects are boring


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> history is boring


Not with Hamilton


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Not with Hamilton


boring


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 306115
> the pogger has landed


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

why


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 306117


just realized ur a second floor mermaid


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 306118
> why


shhhut


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> shhhut


ill be back


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> just realized ur a second floor mermaid


Help me what does this mean


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Help me what does this mean


youre a mermaid in room 201


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2020)

Hamilton


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296162631519100929improved


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> youre a mermaid in room 201


“_Do you have any idea how little that narrows it down”_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> “_Do you have any idea how little that narrows it down”_


youre a mermaid on the second floor


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> youre a mermaid on the second floor


_enx this is confusing me too_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> youre a mermaid in room 201


whats happening i went to go patch screaming sim 2020


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _enx this is confusing me too_


mermaid on second floor of house
mermaid= fish girl
second floor = second floor of house
fish girl on second floor of house


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> mermaid on second floor of house
> mermaid= fish girl
> second floor = second floor of house
> fish girl on second floor of house


wh a t


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> mermaid on second floor of house
> mermaid= fish girl
> second floor = second floor of house
> fish girl on second floor of house


how is Josuke a fish girl on second floor of house


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2020)

Im on mobile right now so i cant confirm but on computer there’s a randomized 2-part label by the name for one of the festival events

Theirs might be “second floor mermaid?”


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

@Rosie977 why must you love react every single post like ohare039, clock, and starfish





            this is me rn


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> wh a t


fish girl = swimmy one
second floor of house = two floors above ground level
swimmy one two floors above ground level


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2020)

Ah it shows up in landscape


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> @Rosie977 why must you love react every single post like ohare039, clock, and starfish
> 
> View attachment 306129
> this is me rn


ohare420
clockhumanguygirl
pre-calamari


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Ohh it's Josuke's first dream thing


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Lemon said:


> ohare420
> clockhumanguygirl
> pre-calamari



basically yeah


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ohare420
> clockhumanguygirl
> pre-calamari


why 420


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why 420


Because weed that’s why


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Theoneandonlymegan said:


> Because weed that’s why


no


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no


Then i couldn’t tell ya


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Almost page 2000 let's gooo


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

And I’ll probably be awake for this one!


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Almost page 2000 let's gooo


page of birth
if im not here thats not ok

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020

we're also 3k away from passing the total post count in last person to posts wins


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Ohh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

I hear the bells-a-ringin'


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Why am i a second floor mermaid


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Why am i a second floor mermaid


I thought you were doing school


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Why am i a second floor mermaid


Because you gotta draw it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Why am i a second floor mermaid


Okay, two questions:
1) Do you like to swim?
2) Where are you right now?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I thought you were doing school


nvm


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Because you gotta draw it


Fine


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Okay, two questions:
> 1) Do you like to swim?
> 2) Where are you right now?


I can’t swim and i’m on the first floor of my house


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Even Josuke has a better dream than me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Mine is unabashedly landlord so I drew Tom nook but it looks bad 
I'll edit it later lmao


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Fine
> 
> I can’t swim and i’m on the first floor of my house


_so your dream is all lies?_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _so your dream is all lies?_


_I’m afraid so_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _so your dream is all lies?_


Always have been


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _I’m afraid so_


What is your pfp


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

i have the best dream


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 306139
> I hear the bells-a-ringin'


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

lumpy Rabbi totally top notch


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

I wish I got a cooler dream but I made it work


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

I wish mine made sense


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What is your pfp





Manatee Josuke


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


>


So is that a yes..?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 306147
> Manatee Josuke


Amazing


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 306147
> Manatee Josuke


Yush sea cows are cool boys


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 306147
> Manatee Josuke


Coot


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Spoiler: Joot stans come get y’all’s juice







Mermaid Joot mermaid Joot why can’t i draw like this person


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Spoiler: Joot stans come get y’all’s juice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_I-_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Spoiler: Joot stans come get y’all’s juice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Spoiler: Joot stans come get y’all’s juice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I only like Josuke and Jolyne Jotaro can go


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Sea doggos are my favorite animals


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I only like Josuke and Jolyne Jotaro can go


bro


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> So is that a yes..?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


>


Okay it's a yes


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


>


Why does that look like a Transformer


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Okay it's a yes


h elp


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

the


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> h elp


No i don’t think i will


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> h elp


Josuke said it so it goes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Oy it’s ice cream drink time


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


>


10 seconds


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

im hungy
what to c ö n s u m e


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> im hungy
> what to c ö n s u m e


air


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> im hungy
> what to c ö n s u m e


P R Ë T Z Ę L


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> P R Ë T Z Ę L


is that
fire
in your sig


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> air


i have that too much I should switch it up


Your Local Wild Child said:


> P R Ë T Z Ę L


we ran out of the kind I like


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> is that
> fire
> in your sig


You always jump to fire with Evwirt imma have to add a hint of the sun dang it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You always jump to fire with Evwirt imma have to add a hint of the sun dang it


it is fire


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i have that too much I should switch it up
> 
> we ran out of the kind I like


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 306158


_we have n ö n e_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 306158


is that 106


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

there's nothing to eat in this house but pizza and corndogs


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it is fire


No it’s a sunset


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No it’s a sunset


it looks like you're in California in your sig


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> is that 106


I thought that was 096


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it looks like you're in California in your sig


Australia back in January


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I thought that was 096


106 is black and mucusy
096 is slander and white


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I thought that was 096


That's my favorite one


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

i know nothing about scp


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> 106 is black and mucusy
> 096 is slander and white


Yea but the meme is also deep fried


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Yea but the meme is also deep fried
> View attachment 306159


oh i see the 96 face now


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i know nothing about scp


help can someone educate me


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> oh i see the 96 face now


Yeah plus 106 was like that slimy old dude, not some long lanky lad that looks like me


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it looks like you're in California in your sig


I’m not in a wildfire


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> help can someone educate me


It’s probably 2 spoopy 4 u so pls domt look up the spoopy bois


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Josuke, you need to see this.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> It’s probably 2 spoopy 4 u so pls domt look up the spoopy bois


but I want to know


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m not in a wildfire


It looks more like fire


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> but I want to know


" The SCP Foundation is a fictional organization documented by the web-based collaborative-fiction project of the same name. Within the website's fictional setting, the SCP Foundation is responsible for locating and containing individuals, entities, locations, and objects that violate natural law.  "


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 306160
> Josuke, you need to see this.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> " The SCP Foundation is a fictional organization documented by the web-based collaborative-fiction project of the same name. Within the website's fictional setting, the SCP Foundation is responsible for locating and containing individuals, entities, locations, and objects that violate natural law.  "


Interesting


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Interesting


Most SCPs (the anomalies they contain) can and want to kill you, others are just weird

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020

Like that coffee machine that dispenses any liquid and a doctor named Joe ordered a “mug of Joe” and uh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> It looks more like fire


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Most SCPs (the anomalies they contain) can and want to kill you, others are just weird
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020
> 
> Like that coffee machine that dispenses any liquid and a doctor named Joe ordered a “mug of Joe” and uh


_Oh frick_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 306162


This is an immaculate sunset thank you for this

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



ohare01 said:


> _Oh frick_


Also the stuffed teddy bear that can perform surgery on people and give them functioning organs that’s made out of its own yarn _a very good boi _


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Most SCPs (the anomalies they contain) can and want to kill you, others are just weird
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020
> 
> Like that coffee machine that dispenses any liquid and a doctor named Joe ordered a “mug of Joe” and uh


May Joe rest in peace.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> May Joe rest in peace.


He didn’t die, he lost a lot of blood and bodily fluids though


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> This is an immaculate sunset thank you for this
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020
> 
> ...


I- what

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> He didn’t die, he lost a lot of blood and bodily fluids though


_It would've been free for you to not say that_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

hello


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> He didn’t die, he lost a lot of blood and bodily fluids though


oh right forgot about that
could've sworn someone was killed, though


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _Oh frick_


Oh yeah and _*literally *the state of Massachusets_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

aaaaaAAAAA

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



Kurb said:


> Oh yeah and _*literally *the state of Massachusets_


_What_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> He didn’t die, he lost a lot of blood and bodily fluids though


I hate this sentence


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> aaaaaAAAAA
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020
> 
> ...


Would you like to see some cute SCPs


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> aaaaaAAAAA
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020
> 
> ...







__





						SCP-4006 - SCP Foundation
					

The SCP Foundation's 'top-secret' archives, declassified for your enjoyment.




					www.scpwiki.com


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Would you like to see some cute SCPs


Sure

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



Kurb said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what lmao


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Sure
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020
> 
> ...


SCP-131
The Eye Pods




SCP-999
Orange Slime


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

__





						SCP-5599 - SCP Foundation
					

The SCP Foundation's 'top-secret' archives, declassified for your enjoyment.




					www.scpwiki.com
				



atar 2600 cart that deafens you


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> SCP-131
> The Eye Pods
> View attachment 306170
> SCP-999
> ...


that first one is not cute but the second one kinda is


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> SCP-131
> The Eye Pods
> View attachment 306170
> SCP-999
> ...


Alright well maybe not that picture of the eye pods


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

__





						SCP-1148 - SCP Foundation
					

The SCP Foundation's 'top-secret' archives, declassified for your enjoyment.




					www.scpwiki.com
				



Reflection that makes you uneasy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> that first one is not cute but the second one kinda is


Okay those Eye Pods may be creepier, but when I first got into SCP I found some cute ones.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what
these things are weird


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Fish sticks or Chinese egg rolls


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

THAT"S SO DARK OH mY GOD


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2020)

The eye pods are kinda cute in a way


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

why are we talkting babtu sdcpsds


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 306173
> THAT"S SO DARK OH mY GOD


stop


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Fish sticks or Chinese egg rolls


Egg rolls


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Fish sticks or Chinese egg rolls


Those sound so good rn
I'm still HUNGY


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So basically the phenomenon of how you start seeing things in a dim mirror because your brain actually gets bored of seeing nothing but spoopy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Fish sticks or Chinese egg rolls


What’s in the egg rolls


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> So basically the phenomenon of how you start seeing things in a dim mirror because your brain actually gets bored of seeing nothing but spoopy


eek


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What’s in the egg rolls


egg


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> So basically the phenomenon of how you start seeing things in a dim mirror because your brain actually gets bored of seeing nothing but spoopy


wait what I've never heard of that
that's creepy asf

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020

I kind of want to try that but at the same time no


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> wait what I've never heard of that
> that's creepy asf


Yeah, your brain says “Bruh i’m tired of looking at myself i wanna see something cool” and then does that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> wait what I've never heard of that
> that's creepy asf


Part of the reason I don't like staring into mirrors
The other part being my face


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

__





						SCP-5935 - SCP Foundation
					

The SCP Foundation's 'top-secret' archives, declassified for your enjoyment.




					www.scpwiki.com
				



YIOOOO THIS SPOS DEPEPEPEPPEPEPEDBHJGFDJHDHD


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Yeah, your brain says “Bruh i’m tired of looking at myself i wanna see something cool” and then does that


i lowkey want to try that but id probably scare myself so bad lmao


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Yeah, your brain says “Bruh i’m tired of looking at myself i wanna see something cool” and then does that


bruh thats savage
"man you got a boring face i gotta look at something else"


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> bruh thats savage
> "man you got a boring face i gotta look at something else"


i say this often


what scp # are sleep paralysis demons


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> bruh thats savage
> "man you got a boring face i gotta look at something else"


Isn't that what Danny Gonalez said?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

ayo nice math


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Isn't that what Danny Gonalez said?


*YOU WATCH DREW GOODEN TOO?*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

_Wow other Gregs _


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

There is nothing to eat please send help


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *YOU WATCH DREW GOODEN TOO?*


OH MY GOD OF COURSE I WATCH KURTIS CONNER


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

__





						[REDACTED FOR QUESTIONABLE REASONS] - SCP Foundation
					

The SCP Foundation's 'top-secret' archives, declassified for your enjoyment.




					www.scpwiki.com
				



"The"
protocol Eshu: nah


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> OH MY GOD OF COURSE I WATCH KURTIS CONNER


fgdsfgdjdhagfjadbfhjgdfjhagfdajAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Oh everyone said egg rolls I made fish sticks. I'll make both.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh everyone said egg rolls I made fish sticks. I'll make both.


please send some I'm starving


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> fgdsfgdjdhagfjadbfhjgdfjhagfdajAAAAAAAAAAA


We're the fastest-growing army on YouTube
And you CAN look that up!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

*





						[LEFT OUT TO ENSURE SAFE BEING] - SCP Foundation
					






					www.scpwiki.com
				



the closest to a -j ive seen*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh everyone said egg rolls I made fish sticks. I'll make both.


Can i please have some, we ate everything


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Oy I’m Greg too


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Can i please have some, we eat everything


no me
I'm hungy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Can i please have some, we ate everything


I need food too cuz fishing’s awful today


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

I like egg rolls I really highkey want some rn


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> We're the fastest-growing army on YouTube
> And you CAN look that up!


i have a vampire dad


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i have a vampire dad


dio


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> We're the fastest-growing army on YouTube
> And you CAN look that up!


trying to become one of the 4 nations, hm


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> dio


no


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> no


dio


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> dio


More Dio-n’t


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> dio


no his name is vampire dad


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> More Dio-n’t





Enxssi said:


> no his name is vampire dad


_Dio_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

my stomach is hurt


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Can i please have some, we ate everything


H m I don't share food but yes

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



ohare01 said:


> please send some I'm starving


Okie


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

We hate Craig


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

I just need a _fibsh _


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _Dio_






vampire dad


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 306184
> vampire dad


that is not dio

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020

I just need a food


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> that is not dio


of course not its vampire dad


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I just need a _fibsh _






Made me think of this


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Made me think of this


That’s exactly what I’m referencing! As I said earlier I love sea doggos


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

mom will get me a food
joy


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Yeet I can't draw


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yeet I can't draw


yes you can


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yes you can


N o


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> N o


Y E S H


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> N o


yES


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y E S H


nO


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

ok i just puked


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ok i just puked


How?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> How?


wdym how


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ok i just puked


pwned


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> wdym how


why'd you puke


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ok i just puked


Are you alright?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020

Ah my sister just did ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ok i just puked


Yummy


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yummy


Shut the **** up


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

I figured out how to get my pics up without cropping!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Shut the **** up


O h


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> O h


My sister just threw up too
I'm stressed out and that's not helping


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

I see ash falling from the sky oh god oh no


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I see ash falling from the sky oh god oh no


what


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yummy


are you mentally stable


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I see ash falling from the sky oh god oh no


Insert Radioactive


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

hhhhh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> are you mentally stable


No. Not even close

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020

I spilled ranch on my toes aah


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No. Not even close
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020
> 
> I spilled ranch on my toes aah


Are ya putting ranch on your fish sticks?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No. Not even close
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020
> 
> I spilled ranch on my toes aah


Milky did you seriously love react my post about my sister
What the **** is wrong with you


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Are ya putting ranch on your fish sticks?


I did. I mixed ketchup and ranch together

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Milky did you seriously love react my post about my sister
> What the **** is wrong with you


Well I was acknowledging I read it.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I did. I mixed ketchup and ranch together
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020
> 
> ...


But a _love react? Seriously?_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020

You're pissing me off


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

That's what came up first. I wasn't paying attention. I'm sorry.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> That's what came up first. I wasn't paying attention. I'm sorry.


hhhhh I guess it's fine


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

I wasn't loving the fact your sister is sick I'm not _that_ unstable. I was just showing I read then I went back to draw my picture


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I wasn't loving the fact your sister is sick I'm not _that_ unstable. I was just showing I read then I went back to draw my picture


k


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Spoiler: The most heinous crime I’ve committed 



I used an Xbox 360 to watch my Kirby anime discs muahahahaaa


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Spoiler: The most heinous crime I’ve committed
> 
> 
> 
> I used an Xbox 360 to watch my Kirby anime discs muahahahaaa


wha


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> wha


I know I’m like a supervillain


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I know I’m like a supervillain


how


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> how


I use the Microsoft hardware to watch a nintendo series show I’m so evil


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I use the Microsoft hardware to watch a nintendo series show I’m so evil


_ohhhhh_
I didn't get it at first lmao


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

i’m over the stomach pains now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I use the Microsoft hardware to watch a nintendo series show I’m so evil


so rebellious


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> so rebellious


I know, right? I’m like an antihero now


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Whatt


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

wanna hear a song that gnomes would dance to


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

How to shade picture.mp4


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wanna hear a song that gnomes would dance to


too late I'm already posting it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

O


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wanna hear a song that gnomes would dance to


I’ll rate it cuz sometimes I hear gnome dance music


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ll rate it cuz sometimes I hear gnome dance music





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> too late I'm already posting it


this one
it takes a bit to get to the verse


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 306204I figured out how to get my pics up without cropping!


how


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> this one
> it takes a bit to get to the verse


It sounds like a mix of gnome and merfolk dance

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



Lothitine said:


> how


You have to downscale to about 700 in width


----------



## Mick (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> How to shade picture.mp4



airbrush tool go brrrr


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Mick said:


> airbrush tool go brrrr


funny throat go dry


----------



## Mick (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> funny throat go dry



Have you tried drinking enough? c:


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Mick said:


> Have you tried drinking enough? c:


yep
after puking for almost 5 minutes sometimes your throat gets dry


----------



## Mick (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> yep
> after puking for almost 5 minutes sometimes your throat gets dry



Have you tried not puking for almost 5 minutes?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Mick said:


> airbrush tool go brrrr


I’ve tried it but the results are lacking lol


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Working out is misreable


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Mick said:


> Have you tried not puking for almost 5 minutes?


Yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Yes


Are you feeling better now?


----------



## Mick (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ve tried it but the results are lacking lol



Really? It's my favourite way!
New layer, set blending mode to multiply, then set it to only affect the layer you want to shade. Airbrush on that layer with light colours.
It's probably the part of the process I spend the least amount of time on :0



Kurb said:


> Yes



Oh. Get well soon.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Mick said:


> Really? It's my favourite way!
> New layer, set blending mode to multiply, then set it to only affect the layer you want to shade. Airbrush on that layer with light colours.
> It's probably the part of the process I spend the least amount of time on :0
> 
> ...


I haven’t figured out how to use blending mode without it looking like trash


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Are you feeling better now?


yes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

ugh I hate working out


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ugh I hate working out


Same here


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Mick said:


> airbrush tool go brrrr


Ibis paint has million sir. So my confusion go reee


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

i return


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ugh I hate working out


Then don't lol.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Then don't lol.


josuke makes me for my health


----------



## Mick (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I haven’t figured out how to use blending mode without it looking like trash



I didn't figure it out until a while ago. I used to just set the opacity of my brush very low and do it that way. The blending mode was a little faster, but you want to use very light/pale colours which is kinda counter-intuitive when you want stuff to become darker.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



Milky star said:


> Ibis paint has million sir. So my confusion go reee



Time to start trying them all ^^


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

I am so tired, but I don't want to go back to sleep


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Mick said:


> I didn't figure it out until a while ago. I used to just set the opacity of my brush very low and do it that way. The blending mode was a little faster, but you want to use very light/pale colours which is kinda counter-intuitive when you want stuff to become darker.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020
> 
> ...


Yea I just tested it out using the watercolor brush. It seems to work for me!


----------



## Mick (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea I just tested it out using the watercolor brush. It seems to work for me!



That's awesome!


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

What should I work on next for the fair....
I need to finish my sig


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> josuke makes me for my health


Bruh


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Bruh


I don't move around enough so understandable
But I still hate it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

we're so close to 2k pages also i have this to share


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Oh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Mick said:


> That's awesome!


It doesn’t seem to work with solid fields tho. I prefer my watercolor style anyways. Actually, when I do shade it’s usually the “Darker but transparent” method.



This is probably my best work with shading (once again, I can’t exactly go into detail about the little stuff about the content-it’s just an example of my work!)


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I don't move around enough so understandable
> But I still hate it


Excise nasty


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Going to try house of nightmares


----------



## Mick (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What should I work on next for the fair....
> I need to finish my sig



Figure out what that image in the house of nightmares is?  



Your Local Wild Child said:


> It doesn’t seem to work with solid fields tho. I prefer my watercolor style anyways. Actually, when I do shade it’s usually the “Darker but transparent” method.View attachment 306269
> This is probably my best work with shading (once again, I can’t exactly go into detail about the little stuff about the content-it’s just an example of my work!)



That's interesting. It _should_ work for and affect everything equally... That's not a bad result at all though!


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Looks familiar, but it could be something else...


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2020)

Don’t worry guys, I’ll catch up soon.

*rides bicycle frantically while everyone else passes me*

*falls off my bicycle pathetically as I reach my destination*

*gets up and dusts myself off while panting*

Alright, I’m here.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Mick said:


> Figure out what that image in the house of nightmares is?
> 
> 
> 
> That's interesting. It _should_ work for and affect everything equally... That's not a bad result at all though!


As I said earlier, I prefer how my more watercolor/pencil style looks but it’s alright


----------



## Mick (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Looks familiar, but it could be something else...



That's exactly how I'm looking at this. I can only see it as one thing but it's also clear enough that I can see that it isn't


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Going to try house of nightmares


What's that??


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Also I already guessed at the HoN but it’s like what if I’m wildly off


----------



## Mick (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What's that??



It's this: https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/house-of-nightmares-challenge-1-open.567157/

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> As I said earlier, I prefer how my more watercolor/pencil style looks but it’s alright



You could try it with different tools too!  I need to do that at some point, to figure out what I like best


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

It looked obvious, but thats not it
Searching nintendo characters right now


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Mick said:


> It's this: https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/house-of-nightmares-challenge-1-open.567157/
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020
> 
> ...


N o not that contest agh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Mick said:


> It's this: https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/house-of-nightmares-challenge-1-open.567157/
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020
> 
> ...


I did that a while back; I’ve gone through a lot of different phases with styles mostly depending on the software I primarily used. For a while I even had an oil paint style!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> It looked obvious, but thats not it
> Searching nintendo characters right now


It's link has to be


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Ahahaha
Braincells go brrrrr


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> It looked obvious, but thats not it
> Searching nintendo characters right now


Ack you’re making me feel bad about my guess


----------



## Mick (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> N o not that contest agh



Yup, that one ;D



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I did that a while back; I’ve gone through a lot of different phases with styles mostly depending on the software I primarily used. For a while I even had an oil paint style!



Experimenting is always good


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Ahahaha
> Braincells go brrrrr


I have none is my brain go mmm

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020

Wait do you only get one guess?


----------



## Mick (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I have none is my brain go mmm
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020
> 
> Wait do you only get one guess?



Only the first guess counts, yes. No rewards for wrong answers.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Spoiler: Just wanted to share









anyways what is happen


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 19, 2020)

I remember watching this video as a kid when I was attempting to play Ordon Village from Twilight Princess on the piano. Note the day it was uploaded so I was around 8 at the time haha. So nostalgic too!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Mick said:


> Only the first guess counts, yes. No rewards for wrong answers.


Bro dang I should have researched I took a wild blind guess


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Bed scone (formerly floor scone) has become roof scone.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

what are going on


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Bed scone (formerly floor scone) has become roof scone.
> View attachment 306279


Um


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

I'm thinking of a Mario or an Animal crossing character


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I'm thinking of a Mario or an Animal crossing character


?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what are going on


Getting nervous about House of Nightmares


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Um


I'm gonna get some birds


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Either imma be WAY off or y’all’s are


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Bed scone (formerly floor scone) has become roof scone.
> View attachment 306279


Tell him to stay right there i’m on my way with a knife and fork


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020

I want to say it, but I'm not allowed to


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Oh wait I messed up and put my answer in the wrong thread. I get another guess


----------



## Mick (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Bro dang I should have researched I took a wild blind guess



Well, RIP

or not!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

It's the 90s whee 
Ten more pages


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Tell him to stay right there i’m on my way with a knife and fork


_Bro that thing is ancient_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Urgh looking at it again I think I’m WAY off...well I’m only after green shards anyways


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

half past hoodwinked is easy lol


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _Bro that thing is ancient_


And? Someone’s gotta do it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> And? Someone’s gotta do it


*No*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> half past hoodwinked is easy lol


I can’t make heads or tails of it lol


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *No*


_It’s just extra crunchy_


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

I need to work on half past hoodwinked as well


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _It’s just extra crunchy_


no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _It’s just extra crunchy_


That is if you can even sink your teeth into it.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

So would it only be Nintendo characters or anything??


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I can’t make heads or tails of it lol


I'm smort


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _It’s just extra crunchy_


Kronch


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> So would it only be Nintendo characters or anything??


I think only big N characters


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I think only big N characters


Is this about the distorted guess thing


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I'm smort


My poor forest-infested brain only thinks “hehehe FROOT make my stomach say H O N G R Y”


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Lets see


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Is this about the distorted guess thing


Yep


----------



## Mick (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> half past hoodwinked is easy lol



I wish I had seen that as it launched or I would have had a chance at first...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Mick said:


> I wish I had seen that as it launched or I would have had a chance at first...


Am I the only one here who’s horrid at decoding? My brain ain’t made for this...


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Ahahaha I posted my guess
Good luck to everyone who tried


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Bed scone (formerly floor scone) has become roof scone.
> View attachment 306279


Why did you climb the roof and put a scone on it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

I'll do it later I'll only get participation


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> That is if you can even sink your teeth into it.


If it’s anything like sinking someone’s hopes and dreams i think it’ll be easy


----------



## Mick (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Am I the only one here who’s horrid at decoding? My brain ain’t made for this...



It's probably just luck that my first strategy to decode the thing was the right one


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Is this about the distorted guess thing


Yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Why did you climb the roof and put a scone on it


Like I have that effort
It's right outside my window
Makes a fun slide to the driveway, though.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

I have no clue what the house of nightmares thing is


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I have no clue what the house of nightmares thing is


horror


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> horror


this is true


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> horror


More like existential dread as you slowly realize that your answer is incorrect


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Is house of horrors a fair thing?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020

*nightmares


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Like I have that effort
> It's right outside my window
> Makes a fun slide to the driveway, though.


Slide? Aren’t roof tiles rough?


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

My brain cells got partial rekt


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Is house of horrors a fair thing?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020
> 
> *nightmares


yep


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Slide? Aren’t roof tiles rough?


Shingles? Yep.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Shingles? Yep.


_O u c h_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _O u c h_


The fun slides give rug burn


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Ouch, I’ve had rug burn long time ago


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Urgh my forest brain isn’t meant to decode


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

I still think it's link


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

;-;


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

But that's just based on colors which would be too obvious


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> The fun slides give rug burn


The only thing that’s gonna burn is my friends’ attempts to rise an empire against me in Minecraft


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ;-;


What


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> But that's just based on colors which would be too obvious


yeah


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> The only thing that’s gonna burn is my friends’ attempts to rise an empire against me in Minecraft


I'm going to rise my villager empire against you

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



Saltyy said:


> yeah


Hhhh i just ahh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

this is important


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Just remember there can be unexpected colors


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> this is important


Mah boi


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

I'm not even gonna try to participate


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

nice


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 306298
> nice


bro


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Man


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Man


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> View attachment 306300


horse


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

thanks

i went safe with my mirror answer


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 306302View attachment 306303
> thanks
> 
> i went safe with my mirror answer


omg


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 19, 2020)

Wow


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 306298
> nice


fafafavaffafafaga


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> horse


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Spoiler: another p5 bad quality picture








happy holidays yeehaw


----------



## Mick (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> i went safe with my mirror answer



How can you go safe lmao
Isn't this a "you get it or you don't" kinda thing?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> View attachment 306307


I was looking for that everywhere


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Midsummer christmas


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Mick said:


> How can you go safe lmao
> Isn't this a "you get it or you don't" kinda thing?


i mean im pretty sure i either got it right or i didnt but i thought i could make out an outline so i went with it


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Hmmm
It looked obvious, but the answer was something else


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

why can’t I find the house of nightcaresnzv


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Hmmm
> It looked obvious, but the answer was something else


we'll know in a few days atleast, unless im missing the part where they say if you were right or wrong


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Whoops neverminf


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Aashh


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

I basically open paint.net and put the character render on top to see if it looks like the nightmares photo


----------



## Mick (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I basically open paint.net and put the character render on top to see if it looks like the nightmares photo



That requires you to find something that at least looks similar first though lol


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Yeah it looked similar, but I know it may not be the answer


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 19, 2020)

We almost at 2000


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Bro toy story came out like 25 years ago


...No wonder that's part of my childhood


ohare01 said:


> am I the only one who knows nothing about it


You're not.


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

6 more pages


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Yhgh

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020

4k post plz


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Asdhxkskljljlkjkl


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Asdhxkskljljlkjkl


Sane


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Ice cream party at 2k


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ice cream party at 2k


Your pfp reminds me of Persona


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

2k soon


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Your pfp reminds me of Persona


How so?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Your pfp reminds me of Persona


I kept thinking that too but didn't want to say


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

the sky is orang
he p


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> How so?


Idk, all the red I guess
Every time I see it I keep thinking its Joker


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> the sky is orang
> he p


fanta


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Idk, all the red I guess
> Every time I see it I keep thinking its Joker


believe me when I say this character does not have the mental capacity to be Joker


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Pork borito..hmm


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> How so?


when it's in the notifs (tiny) it reminds me of it


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> fanta


*
NO*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Idk, all the red I guess
> Every time I see it I keep thinking its Joker


same


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *NO*


Yum


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

*plays persona while waiting for 2k


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *plays persona while waiting for 2k


2k?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> believe me when I say this character does not have the mental capacity to be Joker


LMAO-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> View attachment 306328


I like it! Is It plushie-inspired?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *NO*


taste the feeling


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> believe me when I say this character does not have the mental capacity to be Joker


_Wowie_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



Milky star said:


> 2k?


2k pages

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020

Hi


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Let's get to 2k pages! Veemo!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

I need to find a proper deer for 2k


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Let's get to 2k pages! Veemo!


soon


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> soon


jokerjokerjokerjokerjoker


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> jokerjokerjokerjokerjoker


yes


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

@Rosie977 What is Russian Taiga and why is Kurb telling me to invade it?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> @Rosie977 What is Russian Taiga and why is Kurb telling me to invade it?


@Kurb is this true?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> @Rosie977 What is Russian Taiga and why is Kurb telling me to invade it?


Didn't Napoleon do that or something


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> @Rosie977 What is Russian Taiga and why is Kurb telling me to invade it?


its a biome


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Didn't Napoleon do that or something


Nope I am very incorrect


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> its a biome


It’s a HUGE biome stretching over Alaska, Canada, Russia and Scandinavia (almost forgot about it!)


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s a HUGE biome stretching over Alaska, Canada and Russia


proof minecraft is real


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 19, 2020)

so i found this on ig 



Thought I’d share it


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

He's like this-


Kurb said:


> komrade it is time to invade russian taiga





Kurb said:


> komrad, must i repeat
> we vill invade russian taiga





Kurb said:


> komrad, we vill have you removed from army if you do not comply





Kurb said:


> komrad, i vill alert high command if you do not comply





Kurb said:


> comrade, we will have you off military force if you do not comply





Kurb said:


> yes you are, komrad. you blacked out from a grenade not too long ago, comrade





Kurb said:


> ok great amazing komrad now start invading russian taiga


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> He's like this-


Just another day on the forums


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

I have no memory of working for Octavio even though I likely did...
So hhhhhh good luck trying to get me to fight.


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Olivia commits arson 2020 colorized


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> @Rosie977 What is Russian Taiga and why is Kurb telling me to invade it?


russian taiga is russian taiga, komrad.


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

I’ve always thought Rosie’s island name as a biome, not an anime character at first


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Ah yes complex math equations
Time to use my bad math skills for count the bottle


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

QUOTE="Kurb, post: 9518081, member: 129689"]


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 306345


Don’t remind me of functions


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

hello persona 5 girl is back from a 13 minute long death


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> View attachment 306349


Exactly what I was talking about. Fun fact: a lot of Evwirt is like that


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> View attachment 306349


i live in this probably


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

soon 2k


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

2k lets go


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

soon i will be born


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

3 more pages let's go


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Yes very soon

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020

I need to figure out the code....


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

I found my 2k deer


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> soon i will be born


No, my younger brother will be.
Wait did I miss my birth year earlier?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> 3 more pages let's go


"i have no friends off of the forum"
"oh shoot a friend might be coming to the forums"


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

A new dweller?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> No, my younger brother will be.
> Wait did I miss my birth year earlier?


are you saying i _won't_ be born


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> "i have no friends off of the forum"
> "oh shoot a friend might be coming to the forums"


I use friend loosely


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> No, my younger brother will be.
> Wait did I miss my birth year earlier?


_O H
My returning post was on that page lol_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> A new dweller?


Hm, not sure yet.


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Oh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Fixed my title


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

SOON


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I use friend loosely


ok friend


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> ok friend


ok amigo


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I use friend loosely


am I dead?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Veemo wants to see page 2k

....Hey, anyone heard of Y2K?
LOL


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Ooh if we’re having ice cream I’ll be able to have a flavor other than oats


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> am I dead?


good question


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Stop ordering food so I can go home.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020

K thx byeee


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Almost there


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Ugggh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

I'm setting up the ice cream bar


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

We want ice cream!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 306363


Xbox 360 icon nice


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Hhh


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 306363


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Ice creammm


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

I'm reading the history of rickrolling and I think the first rickroll was the month I was born, perhaps after.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm reading the history of rickrolling and I think the first rickroll was the month I was born, perhaps after.


W h a -


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 306364


Xbox 360

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020

Bruh I want a pork burrito


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> W h a -


I'm a history buff


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> good question


thx


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 306364


Die


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

I want to edit the alignment table, but I’m not on computer


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

An EXTREMELY popular game was released the year I was born


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> An EXTREMELY popular game was released the year I was born


which


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Almost there


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Soon


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Soon

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



Saltyy said:


> Soon





Kurb said:


> Soon


D I E


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Ay 1 more page. Who'll be the first to get there?
This is like that game with the cookies in the cookie jar.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> which


Can’t say exactly but it’s part of the big Nintendo series


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Soon


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Can’t say exactly but it’s part of the big Nintendo series


When we’re you born


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Party like it's 1999


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Can’t say exactly but it’s part of the big Nintendo series


*animal crossing*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Soon


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *animal crossing*


2001?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> An EXTREMELY popular game was released the year I was born







__





						1994 in video games - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



Hmmm let's see what I have then


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *animal crossing*


Maybe


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Party


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Can’t say exactly but it’s part of the big Nintendo series


Animal Corssing?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Party like it's 1999


you want me to disappear?


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

May I eat a bucket of ice cream for the 2K party


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Almost there


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

2kkkk


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

2k Deer Time!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

C'MON


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

There can only be 20 posts per page, so post wisely.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

FOURTHD POST AY


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

We did it!
Plants flag


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> SECOND POST AY


Incorrect once again


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

YO 2K


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> We did it!
> Plants flag


Trapped 
In
Corruption
Please
Help


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

My dudes we did it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

START THE CHRISTMAS PARTY FOR 2K


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

A


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 19, 2020)

2000!


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

P5 in midsummer Christmas


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Alright gang, you deserved it


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 19, 2020)

*Vibin*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/h3vlyxk


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 306370View attachment 306371
> Alright gang, you deserved it


Yummyyyy


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Give me all your mint ice cream


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> https://imgur.com/a/h3vlyxk


hm I want some ramen


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

This has to be the most important thing to me from my birth year-

August 27 – Nintendo releases Mother 2 for the Super Famicom in Japan, which was released almost a year later in North America on the Super Nintendo Entertainment System as _EarthBound_. _EarthBound_ also introduces Ness.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

2K DANCCC


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hm I want some ramen


my ramen


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> you want me to disappear?


It's a prince song dum dum


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> my ramen


sharing is caring


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> This has to be the most important thing to me from my birth year-
> 
> August 27 – Nintendo releases Mother 2 for the Super Famicom in Japan, which was released almost a year later in North America on the Super Nintendo Entertainment System as _EarthBound_. _EarthBound_ also introduces Ness.


Mr Saturn dissaproves of the fandom choice.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

2K +1


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Can I also eat two whole bowls of ramen


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> sharing is caring


communism


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

You guys spammed so much I missed the 2k page thx


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 306370View attachment 306371
> Alright gang, you deserved it


Imma go wild on this


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

It's the year AC was released


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Mr Saturn dissaproves of the fandom choice.


Wha???


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Ramen flavored ice cream


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

The video game release i was born with was Bertie The Brain


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You guys spammed so much I missed the 2k page thx


Yw sheep lady


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> communism


Stalin


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You guys spammed so much I missed the 2k page thx


I think I missed it too lol


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wha???


Come to the earthbound fandom
We have an excellent dental plan


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Yw sheep lady


Can't working now I'm upsettt


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Rip


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

My year got New Super Mario Bros so that's cool


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Ice cream


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Anyone up for a casual game of Smash/Puyo Puyo Tetris?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Fixing a knot in my hairrrrr


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Yea my game scores high on a LOT of sites


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

@Origami you missed your birth year bro


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

If only, I’m checking my school work rn


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Anyone up for a casual game of Smash/Puyo Puyo Tetris?


due to a fire mixtape, no


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Anyone up for a casual game of Smash/Puyo Puyo Tetris?


No?


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Who do you main there?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Origami you missed your birth year bro


_You had one job_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Who do you main there?


GnW, 
And Schezo in PPT


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

2002 the year I was born


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Come to the earthbound fandom
> We have an excellent dental plan


Uh- Is this a toxic fandom...?


ohare01 said:


> My year got New Super Mario Bros so that's cool


That was basically my younger brother's first video game LOL
Also got Pokemon Diamond that day but he played Mario first


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Wtf BBQ on tacos


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _You had one job_


sorry i was reading


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

In fact, I think it might be TOO popular compared to later installments...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> sorry i was reading


what were you reading


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Wtf BBQ on tacos


Sounds like it could be good


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Sounds like it could be good


W t f n o


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what were you reading


le news, theres a missing kid here and theres been no amber alert issued and people are angry


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

birth year coming SOON


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> W t f n o


:3


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

this is definitely not 4k pixels


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> le news, theres a missing kid here and theres been no amber alert issued and people are angry


oh that doesn't sound too good


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> :3


Go away


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh- Is this a toxic fandom...?











						EarthBound fandom - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



going as Jeff this halloween


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

I


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> GnW,
> And Schezo in PPT


Bro Schezo and Game and Watch are my favorites-


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> EarthBound fandom - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


isn’t that sans undertale


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Like, if it’s like pork or brisket and the tortilla is flour it could be amazing


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Been a while since I’ve heard of amber alert


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Bro Schezo and Game and Watch are my favorites-


What's your switch fc I'm setting up a Puyo Puyo Tetris room

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



Enxssi said:


> isn’t that sans undertale


NESS IS SANS IS MR SATURN IS NESS'S DAD IS BUZZ BUZZ IS MASTER BELCH IS MONOTOLI IS CHARLIE FROM HENRY STICKMAN


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Go away


Should I go back to the deep woods?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> EarthBound fandom - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what ever happened to the mother 4 fangame i was hyped for that when i was frogslimes age


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> What's your switch fc I'm setting up a Puyo Puyo Tetris room


We're already friends, but I don't have the full version of puyo puyo Tetris :c


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> We're already friends, but I don't have the full version of puyo puyo Tetris :c


Smash?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

I did the math and it was July when I came into existence


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Should I go back to the deep woods?


Yes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yes


*sad wild child noises*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

cosplay is just early halloween


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Ahaha


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Smash?


Dont have that either :/


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Ohhh 2004
Anything interesting happen then?
Also, when 2020 rolls around, we gotta make it the 20 most chaotic posts we can


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Dont have that either :/


What do you have jeez


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> *sad wild child noises*


:V sorry you like BBQ on weird things


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ohhh 2004
> Anything interesting happen then?
> Also, when 2020 rolls around, we gotta make it the 20 most chaotic posts we can


2004 is when I got into Neopets


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> What do you have jeez


Uh, Mario Kart and Splatoon for competitive stuff


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> 2004 is when I got into Neopets


That is a very important event


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Uh, Mario Kart and Splatoon for competitive stuff


Sploon time
You wanna join seastarr


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Sploon time
> You wanna join seastarr


Hold on let me see if my switch is charged


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Sploon time
> You wanna join seastarr


I don't know...
My Switch isn't in here...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Hmmm apparently a tsunami happened in 2004 in the Indian Ocean


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't know...
> My Switch isn't in here...


go ask for it i posted the fc in the group chat


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

remember Minecraft story mode


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Can’t remember much about 2004 but I have fever dream memories about seeing store advertisements about Wind Waker. I thought that Link looked really weird back then (which is hilarious since Toon Link is my favorite rendition of the character now)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> remember Minecraft story mode


Ah
Ivor
He was the best


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> go ask for it i posted the fc in the group chat


My switch isn't charged so I just plugged it in, I'll let you know when I can play


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Can’t remember much about 2004 but I have fever dream memories about seeing store advertisements about Wind Waker. I thought that Link looked really weird back then (which is hilarious since Toon Link is my favorite rendition of the character now)


At first I misread Toon Link as Toonami
H e l p


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

2005 time


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

H m


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> 2005 time


Almost my birth year


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ah
> Ivor
> He was the best


ikr but why is Petra the love interest I want my author gang leader minecraft boyfriend lukas


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> 2005 time


Yummy

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Almost my birth year


Thx time to change in Tomodachi


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yummy


what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ikr but why is Petra the love interest I want my author gang leader minecraft boyfriend lukas


And the cool jacket


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

2005
More Neopets
Ah yes
My precious green Aisha was born that year.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

I’d probably blame Legend of Zelda on a lot my tastes actually lol


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yummy
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020
> 
> ...


bro what did you put my year as


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

oh shoot I left my scone on the roof


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> And the cool jacket


and they just turned Olivia and axel into side characters and replaced them with dweeb nerd boy radar wtf


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

i remember 2005


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh shoot I left my scone on the roof


that is a sentence I never thought I would hear/see but here I am


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh shoot I left my scone on the roof


you americans just eat wherever you want


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> you americans just eat wherever you want


we eat as if our healthcare is free


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> that is a sentence I never thought I would hear/see but here I am


Tell Josuke to run faster if he wants it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

i have something to share in 2017


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> you americans just eat wherever you want


HAVE YOU BEEN HEARING ME?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Tell Josuke to run faster if he wants it


@ProbablyNotJosuke run faster


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> we eat as if our healthcare is free


luckily its not and you don't have to deal with 5 hour waits

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> HAVE YOU BEEN HEARING ME?


what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

My scone has traveled to many places. First the floor, then my bed, now the roof. Soon a buff anime boy will be scarfing it down.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

when 2020 comes I'm posting cursed facts


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> My scone has traveled to many places. First the floor, then my bed, now the roof. Soon a buff anime boy will be scarfing it down.


just what you'd want too


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare it's your time to be birthed


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Since I don’t entirely remember the year we got our Wii in, I’ll leave you with this fact: Twilight Princess was the first LoZ game I actually played.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> My scone has traveled to many places. First the floor, then my bed, now the roof. Soon a buff anime boy will be scarfing it down.


oh no
also finally the year I was born


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> bro what did you put my year as


2004


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> just what you'd want too


I'd want to travel places or scarf down a scone?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Arena ID: 4667Q
Pass: 8008


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

im pretty sure the first time i played a wii was in grade 3 so 2009 and i wouldnt have gotten it till around then or 2010


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> 2004


wow you thought i was old


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> My scone has traveled to many places. First the floor, then my bed, now the roof. Soon a buff anime boy will be scarfing it down.


I thought I got some (q(n )q )


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

@Seastar


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Pork burrito time


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

I existed years before 2006


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'd want to travel places or scarf down a scone?


you want a buff anime boy to eat it fujoshi


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I thought I got some (q(n )q )


Oh yes it also went to Evwirt


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I existed years before 2006


but did you exist before 2000


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

dumb intern prison boy


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> wow you thought i was old


Mature


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> you want a buff anime boy to eat it fujoshi


well you're not wrong


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

No I am from the 2000’s

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020

Not telling my age, it’s a secret


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

I HAVE BEEN BORN


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

join our smash arena


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

I love how some girls have a nice walk then when I walk I look awkward


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Mature


am i really that mature


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I HAVE BEEN BORN


Go back two spaces


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I love how some girls have a nice walk then when I walk I look awkward


same


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> luckily its not and you don't have to deal with 5 hour waits
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020
> 
> ...


I love a lot of food combinations that most here say is fair justification for me being cursed to live in an enchanted forest


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> No I am from the 2000’s
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020
> 
> Not telling my age, it’s a secret


2004 is my guess


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> am i really that mature


More than me.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> 2004 is my guess


ay


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Go back two spaces


I HAVE BEEN BO


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I love a lot of food combinations that most here say is fair justification for me being cursed to live in an enchanted forest


i said eat wherever you want not whatever you want, and your choices are absolutely cursed they're not wrong


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> More than me.


hm
in that case Josuke is more mature than both of us


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Idk.
Not telling 
it’s a secret


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ay


i now know how old kurb is


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> i now know how old kurb is


no i was asking u to guess


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Is it 2008 yet
Nope


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> hm
> in that case Josuke is more mature than both of us


I think anyone is more mature than me,, I developed slower than other kids


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> no i was asking u to guess


2005


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Okay now it is


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I HAVE BEEN BO


Go back to the beginning


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> no i was asking u to guess


1903


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> 2005


you think I'm 15
haha

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



Enxssi said:


> 1903


Correct!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Go back to the beginning


Genesis?


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

2008
We will bypass 2020 today


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> you think I'm 15
> haha
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020
> ...


alright if you want brutal honesty you're probably a 2008 kid :')


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Genesis?


Yes.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Ah, the year I started webkinz...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb is either 25 and immature or 5

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ah, the year I started webkinz...


Aaahh my game I still have my plush


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> alright if you want brutal honesty you're probably a 2008 kid :')


Dont discrespect your elders


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yes.


Okay.
In the beginning there was *v̶̛̩̉́̄̒̑͑̀̀̔͝ o̸̢̧̦̬͇͈͓̤̱̩̠̅͐̀̀͘̚͠ i̵̛̜̻̩̗͎͍͈̗̭̟͛́̿͊̀̐͝ ḑ̸̡̛̝̼̬̞̅͒͑̋͊̚*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Kurb is either 25 and immature or 5
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020
> 
> ...


I have my first guy too!


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

I miss my webkinz account
My sheep account got deactivated


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Kurb is either 25 and immature or 5


Kurb is g͓̗̅̍h̢̢̢̭̪͙̫̦̺͔̟̦̗̰̱̩̼͉̗̜̯̲̦͉̺̣̰͓͙̺̰̭͇̠͙̣̞̣̼͈̊͑̃̇̈̈́̓͋͐̑̏̔̑͑̾̀̇͊̌̉̓̒̿̿̓̂̎̈́̐͗͋̃̀͊́́͂̌̚͘̚͢͜͟͢͡͠͞͞͠͡ͅͅͅf̡̨̢̛̛̣̯͚̫͕̳̩̹̭͓̻̞͓̱͇̦̥̦͈̮̘̼͕̭̟̳̮̟̹̘̱͉̞̞͇͋͒̀͆̓̌̒́̂͂̍̎̽̐͐̈́̆̄̄̀̐̓͌̄̈́̍͗̇̒̒̆͌̓̊̂͌̚̕̕͟͢͜͟͢͡͡h̢̧̪̩̓̈͝͡g̡̧̡̧̡̟̬̯̼̲̩̖̘̳͓̤̘̦͈͕̟͖̗͎͔͇̬̮̳̩͚̞͍̻͖̤̣̗̠͊͛̓̍̀͋̀̀̇͗͋̅̒̇̄̈̊̊̒̑̐͋̓̍̐͗̀̀͛͌̐̚̚̕̕͘͘͡͞͞ͅb̢̡̢̨̢̢̢̧̛̛̻̘͈͕͕̺̺̟͈̲͙̥̦̲̹̼͕͇̬͉͈̲͙̣̠̗̣͎̞̰͎͖̲͎̩̟̠̾̐̓̇́̊͑̓̔̈́́̒̾̈́͂̀̏̅͐͋͑̂̿́͆͐̇̓͆̔̒͂̅̾͆̽̓̚̕͘̚̚͘͢͟͢͡͞͡͝ͅf̢̧̨̧̤̣̰̪̱̣̩̯͉̦͎̮̰̪͎͔̰̭̱̳̲͔̩͉̮́͑͋̿̿̑̀͂̄̔͋͒̊̌͐̊̾͐̔̊̈́̇̿͌̐̉̿̐̚̕͘͢͡͠ͅͅͅn̢̨̨̛̛̛̛͕̜͎̘̠̣̜̥̳̠̳̯̥̞̱͙̲̞͎̞̝̭̮͕̫̞̬̺͖͉̠̫͍̔̀͗̈́̽͐͗̓̒̑́͋̄͋̂̇̎̃̋̋̒̋́͑̔̅̓̀̐͌̕̚͟͜͞͝͡͞ͅͅ years old


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

I still have the webkinz plush though


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Okay.
> In the beginning there was *v̶̛̩̉́̄̒̑͑̀̀̔͝ o̸̢̧̦̬͇͈͓̤̱̩̠̅͐̀̀͘̚͠ i̵̛̜̻̩̗͎͍͈̗̭̟͛́̿͊̀̐͝ ḑ̸̡̛̝̼̬̞̅͒͑̋͊̚*


Yes


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Dont discrespect your elders


if only you guys treated me with respect


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Kurb is g͓̗̅̍h̢̢̢̭̪͙̫̦̺͔̟̦̗̰̱̩̼͉̗̜̯̲̦͉̺̣̰͓͙̺̰̭͇̠͙̣̞̣̼͈̊͑̃̇̈̈́̓͋͐̑̏̔̑͑̾̀̇͊̌̉̓̒̿̿̓̂̎̈́̐͗͋̃̀͊́́͂̌̚͘̚͢͜͟͢͡͠͞͞͠͡ͅͅͅf̡̨̢̛̛̣̯͚̫͕̳̩̹̭͓̻̞͓̱͇̦̥̦͈̮̘̼͕̭̟̳̮̟̹̘̱͉̞̞͇͋͒̀͆̓̌̒́̂͂̍̎̽̐͐̈́̆̄̄̀̐̓͌̄̈́̍͗̇̒̒̆͌̓̊̂͌̚̕̕͟͢͜͟͢͡͡h̢̧̪̩̓̈͝͡g̡̧̡̧̡̟̬̯̼̲̩̖̘̳͓̤̘̦͈͕̟͖̗͎͔͇̬̮̳̩͚̞͍̻͖̤̣̗̠͊͛̓̍̀͋̀̀̇͗͋̅̒̇̄̈̊̊̒̑̐͋̓̍̐͗̀̀͛͌̐̚̚̕̕͘͘͡͞͞ͅb̢̡̢̨̢̢̢̧̛̛̻̘͈͕͕̺̺̟͈̲͙̥̦̲̹̼͕͇̬͉͈̲͙̣̠̗̣͎̞̰͎͖̲͎̩̟̠̾̐̓̇́̊͑̓̔̈́́̒̾̈́͂̀̏̅͐͋͑̂̿́͆͐̇̓͆̔̒͂̅̾͆̽̓̚̕͘̚̚͘͢͟͢͡͞͡͝ͅf̢̧̨̧̤̣̰̪̱̣̩̯͉̦͎̮̰̪͎͔̰̭̱̳̲͔̩͉̮́͑͋̿̿̑̀͂̄̔͋͒̊̌͐̊̾͐̔̊̈́̇̿͌̐̉̿̐̚̕͘͢͡͠ͅͅͅn̢̨̨̛̛̛̛͕̜͎̘̠̣̜̥̳̠̳̯̥̞̱͙̲̞͎̞̝̭̮͕̫̞̬̺͖͉̠̫͍̔̀͗̈́̽͐͗̓̒̑́͋̄͋̂̇̎̃̋̋̒̋́͑̔̅̓̀̐͌̕̚͟͜͞͝͡͞ͅͅ years old


Wh

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



Origami said:


> if only you guys treated me with respect


N o

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



Kurb said:


> Dont discrespect your elders


So that goes for me k thx


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> if only you guys treated me with respect


Yes


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

this year i made my roblox and youtube accounts, look forward to my next upload 10 years from now at age 29


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> if only you guys treated me with respect


when have I ever disrespected you


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Hhh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Ah, the year Spirit Tracks came out. It has some of my FAVORITE Zelda tracks.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> this year i made my roblox and youtube accounts, look forward to my next upload 10 years from now at age 29


You're 29? Stinky old man


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Wh


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You're 29? Stinky old man


keyword
10 years from *now*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You're 29? Stinky old man


bro he's 19


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> @Rosie977 What is Russian Taiga and why is Kurb telling me to invade it?


w h a t

 I missed my birth and icecream so guess I'm dead now rip


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

This is a LEGENDARY song.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

legit knocked the kirby out of seastar this match


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You're 29? Stinky old man


that is disrespectful I will commit a bad if this behavior keeps up


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Ooooh I can't read. I failed all my reading test oops

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



Enxssi said:


> that is disrespectful I will commit a bad if this behavior keeps up


Plz end me k thx


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Did anything interesting happen in 2009


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

I'll finally be killed by a kid


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Did anything interesting happen in 2009


idk


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Did anything interesting happen in 2009


Obama


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

I need ideas for a fort for cozy challenge 2


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'll finally be killed by a kid


enx wouldn't


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Plz end me k thx


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I need ideas for a fort for cozy challenge 2


We gotta build a fort? Irl?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Did anything interesting happen in 2009


yes i made my roblox account


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 306409


I love this meme

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



Origami said:


> yes i made my roblox account


Wac


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> We gotta build a fort? Irl?


Idk look at the second round of the challenge


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Idk look at the second round of the challenge


fort
yes
i love fort


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

I think this was the year I tried out Minish Cap (Yesh I know it was out of order but I loved it nonetheless)


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Hhh
i need to get out blankets


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Idk look at the second round of the challenge


Idk how I just gotta fort


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

fortnite tilted towers


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Haha my sister builds awesome forts lights two rooms yes!!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



Origami said:


> fortnite tilted towers


Die


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Also I started playing AC sometime between 2009-2011. I believe it got drowned out by Spirit Tracks and other Zelda games tho


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> fortnite tilted towers


No


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Ay 2010 my sister has been born
Idk what else happened that year


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> No


^


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> fortnite tilted towers





you're trial of living is up self destruct starting now.


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Hhhhhhhhhhhhh
Ideas....


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> fortnite tilted towers


no


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 306411
> you're trial of living is up self destruct starting now.


this was such a waste of money, i'll cancel it myself


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> this was such a waste of money, i'll cancel it myself


_*No don't*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> this was such a waste of money, i'll cancel it myself


wait no


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

When are tickets received? 
I posted in cosy challenge and did not get mine yet


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

i wanna draw something on my computer but idk how long it will be until we go to my cousins house


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

All I remember from 2011 is a lot of Rihanna songs


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

A REALLY underrated Zelda game came out this year


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Time to draw more later
Maybe for the coloring challenge


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Also my mom's toyota carolla or something


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> A REALLY underrated Zelda game came out this year


was this the waggle zelda year? that game was a letdown


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 306414


NO


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> When are tickets received?
> I posted in cosy challenge and did not get mine yet


I think it's done after all challenges


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 306414


dude you at least gotta stay a while longer to prepare for the skeleton wars


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

just killed seastar in smash
now who wants fresh calamari


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 306414
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020
> 
> ...


Try again

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



Kurb said:


> just killed seastar in smash
> now who wants fresh calamari


Die


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> just killed seastar in smash
> now who wants fresh calamari


nah just ate
save it for the next milestone


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Calamari?
I don’t want to eat neon squid


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> just killed seastar in smash
> now who wants fresh calamari


Not me I want pickled okra


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

My sister is gonna build this fort with weird string lights and I will win

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Not me I want pickled okra


Ew


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

My dad is making fried fish so nah :3


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> nah just ate
> save it for the next milestone


more for me


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

I want to play ppt again...
Hm...
Its just that I have a lot to do


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

2011 the year my favorite anime No.6 came out


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

The year acnl came out!


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Yay


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 306414


Origami
don’t do it
dont uninstall li—




*ORIGAMI*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

The year of big panick (also I forgot 2011 was the year we got my doggo)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

I started Kindergarten and my time of chaos began


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Panik


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

i think we've past the last time i got a flu shot
what year was h1n1?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

I'm back and playing persona _again _


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Also I think NL came out in 2013-14


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Also I think NL came out in 2013-14


I thought it was 2012


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Also I think NL came out in 2013-14


November 8, 2012 was it's initial release date, so almost 2013


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

2012 was Japan’s release


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I thought it was 2012


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

I thought it was 2013


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 306416


I knew it


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

i got my 3ds in 2011


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I thought it was 2013


both of yiu wre close


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Whoa, Puyo Puyo Tetris is _30 dollars? _


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I thought it was 2012


In Japan 

yea we got it when America got it I did get my 3DS Christmas 2011 my brain gets jumbled around this time


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

What if we reach 2030 by today


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> The year acnl came out!


Yess


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Origami
> don’t do it
> dont uninstall li—
> View attachment 306415
> *ORIGAMI*


just noticed this

its too lat-


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What if we reach 2030 by today


Futurer


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Whoa, Puyo Puyo Tetris is _30 dollars? _


I think I got mine when it was on sale, forgot the price


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Also my MASSIVE Kirby obsession kicked up in 2012-2013


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What if we reach 2030 by today


I think the world explodes by 2030 the way this year's going


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

I can't wait until 2019
My best year, it was the year me and Josuke first met :')


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I think the world explodes by 2030 the way this year's going


2021*


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

This thread will reach 9k pages by the end of the year or more


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Can't wait until 2016 so I can spam the chat with "COME BACK PLEASE"


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I can't wait until 2019
> My best year, it was the year me and Josuke first met :')


Hm


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> 2021*


Well if we don't have that much time left then I should start completing my bucket list


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

2017 and before the summer of 2018 was the good years


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

2013 the heck was I doing


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I can't wait until 2019
> My best year, it was the year me and Josuke first met :')


it was also when we were still dating
long story

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



Milky star said:


> Hm


what
it really was my best year


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Should I try playing ppt on another switch and start a new game?
But the thing is that I may not play it again for the next few days....


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Okay so I only have like one thing on my bucket list so this'll be quite easy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Well if we don't have that much time left then I should start completing my bucket list


not enough time


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

if the world ends in 2021 there go my hopes and dreams


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

I don't know how to shade eyes

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



ohare01 said:


> if the world ends in 2021 there go my hopes and dreams


Why would it end then lmao


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> not enough time





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Okay so I only have like one thing on my bucket list so this'll be quite easy


I might have some time


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> if the world ends in 2021 there go my hopes and dreams


if I knew the world was gonna end in a week I would try to get all of us to meet up irl and have one last riot party


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

why is there is a small town
in newfoundland
called di—


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> if I knew the world was gonna end in a week I would try to get all of us to meet up irl and have one last riot party


my parents would not let


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> if I knew the world was gonna end in a week I would try to get all of us to meet up irl and have one last riot party


Okay but the pandemic


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

If the world ends I'm not dying a virgin


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> why is there is a small town
> in newfoundland
> called di—


what


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

I would listen to all of the songs and binge watch everything on my list before the world ends and do everything


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> If the world ends I'm not dying a virgin


bruh


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Okay but the pandemic


doesn't matter we'd die soon either way

I'm going


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> If the world ends I'm not dying a virgin


well you're not gonna find anyone here


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> If the world ends I'm not dying a virgin


uh


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> why is there is a small town
> in newfoundland
> called di—


with their mascot captain dildo, theres a ferry to newfoundland here


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> my parents would not let


I
who cares you'll go see josuke too anyway


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Okay but the pandemic


if the world's ending who cares lmao


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Remember Vinegar?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> well you're not gonna find anyone here


LMAO

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



Saltyy said:


> I
> who cares you'll go see josuke too anyway
> 
> if the world's ending who cares lmao


maybe


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> well you're not gonna find anyone here


LMFAO


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> bruh


Not happening Seàn better get over here and Gib me male kid making cells


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

this is not the end i promise you
a coughing disease will not end the world


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Aaaaaaaaaa 2014 was probably my best year (can’t say that 100% cuz I love a lot of years but a lot of REALLY good stuff happened). My Kirby kick went into HIGH gear (I started world building), I started getting into Pokémon (started Christmas 2013 tho) and my favorite vacation happened (we went to where my older siblings were born and went to REALLY cool places like Mount Rushmore and Yellowstone)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Anyways if the world's ending I wanna die at the Winchester Mystery House


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Oh


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Not happening Seàn better get over here and Gib me male kid making cells


omfg


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> doesn't matter we'd die soon either way
> 
> I'm going


exactly death party, I can and will play persona 5 and force you all to play it on the last hour


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Not happening Seàn better get over here and Gib me male kid making cells


I hate this conversation so much


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Not happening Seàn better get over here and Gib me male kid making cells


bro what the ****


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Not happening Seàn better get over here and Gib me male kid making cells


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Aaaaaaand I missed it entirely cuz I was gushing lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I hate this conversation so much


y same


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

What if Covid did not exist this year


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

I CAN'T DIE A VIRGIN THATS A LOSER MOVE


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What if Covid did not exist this year


Then the world would be a better place


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What if Covid did not exist this year


Then I'd be marrying Seàn


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What if Covid did not exist this year


we wouldn't have been friends on this forum


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

2008 or 2010 were probably my best years, the wii days were the best


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I CAN'T DIE A VIRGIN THATS A LOSER MOVE


If the rapture happens then too bad


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I CAN'T DIE A VIRGIN THATS A LOSER MOVE


Miss, this is a Wendy's.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> we wouldn't have been friends on this forum


Oh wait qwq


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

What did Flora give me?
I was distracted by this thread


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I CAN'T DIE A VIRGIN THATS A LOSER MOVE


bruh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Miss, this is a Wendy's.


I like this answer better


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Aaaaaaaa Planet Robobot year my favorite Kirby game


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Hi welcome to Wendy’s


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> If the rapture happens then too bad


Eh give it about 10 years


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

@Saltyy 2016, do your thing


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

2016 COME BACK I MISS YOU


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I CAN'T DIE A VIRGIN THATS A LOSER MOVE


sopt talkign about beign a loser virgin you’re gonna be fine but most importantly stop talking about beignh a virginia


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> we wouldn't have been friends on this forum


oh wait so that means 2020 is my best year


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

TWENTY SIXTEEN PLEASE


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Eh give it about 10 years


i hope
I want time for my future man


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

2016
I have so many horrible memories that double as amazing memories


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> oh wait so that means 2020 is my best year


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> sopt talkign about beign a loser virgin you’re gonna be fine but most importantly stop talking about beignh a virginia


*Insert ugly cackle*


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I CAN'T DIE A VIRGIN THATS A LOSER MOVE


lifes tough


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

2016 was good


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i hope
> I want time for my future man


G od ain't killing us yet


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

2015 was poor in Nintendo games


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Although I should’ve joined tbt that year or also 2017


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> lifes tough


So I'm assuming you're not a virgin


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> G od ain't killing us yet


If he is that's probably my bad


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> If he is that's probably my bad


Dang it


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

OH NO I missed 2013. That was when I graduated high school.



Origami said:


> but did you exist before 2000


I did.


Kurb said:


> legit knocked the kirby out of seastar this match


I only played Inkling and Pichu, so I don't get this joke-


Origami said:


> i got my 3ds in 2011


So did I. Well, for Christmas.


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

If I joined in 2017, my post count would’ve been higher


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Ooh the year I advocated for getting a switch and we went to Door County


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Dang it


Yeah whoops


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> OH NO I missed 2013. That was when I graduated high school.
> 
> 
> I did.
> ...


Aw ji baby graduated high school


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> So I'm assuming you're not a virgin


thats classified information


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> we
> we're all like
> tweens


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> thats classified information


So it's a yes. Dang it lucky duck


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Almost to 2019


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

my kill count is ???


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> So I'm assuming you're not a virgin


Bruh


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Aw ji baby graduated high school


What, did you think I dropped out?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> So it's a yes. Dang it lucky duck


Hello yes can we move on


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

[


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> we
> we're all like
> tweens


I would so no but my mental age is 12 so

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



Seastar said:


> What, did you think I dropped out?


N o

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hello yes can we move on


Move on to mako mart


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Also sometime in this decade (not saying which year) a semi-nasty tornado hit our town (just grazed our house) and left us in a hotel for 3 months. No one was killed thank goodness.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> [
> 
> I would so no but my mental age is 12 so
> 
> ...


I'll take it anything is better than this
Mako mart is my new home


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

when 2020 comes I'm posting 

 "if you are what you eat than are cannibals innocent people?"

 EVERY POST THERE HAS TO BE CHAOTIC


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Move on to mako mart


Gladly
I'd say that's a good place to die, don't you think?
Might find Pinkshade's skelebones


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Okay, what would my mental age be?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

GUYS WE'RE ALMOST AT DISASTER YEAR GET YOUR CURSED IMAGES AND POSTS


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> when 2020 comes I'm posting
> 
> "if you are what you eat than are cannibals innocent people?"
> 
> EVERY POST THERE HAS TO BE CHAOTIC


i have a very repulsive fact for 2020


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay, what would my mental age be?


Like 14-15?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



Origami said:


> i have a very repulsive fact for 2020


im about to eat please don't


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Remember guys, only 20 posts per page, *so don't screw this up*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Wait-
2018 is when I got my second copy of New Leaf...
And scanning the Amiibos accidentally got me obsessed with Splatoon...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Ah, Star allies. Pretty good game but beaten out by a couple other games (including my favorite spinoff Mass Attack)


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Like 14-15?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020
> 
> ...


save the food for later this must be posted for cursed year


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> save the food for later this must be posted for cursed year


but fried fish


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Remember guys, only 20 posts per page, *so don't screw this up*


I have 2 cursed images and a cursed comment


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

I ate spaghetti for breakfast today
No regrets


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Oh shoot I'm out of cursed stuff hold on


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

If you post in 2020 something that isn't cursed edit your post to something cursed


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Like 14-15?


Hmm... is that the average age of an Inkling?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> If you post in 2020 something that isn't cursed edit your post to something cursed


I have nothing cursed


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm... is that the average age of an Inkling?


Probably


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 19, 2020)

Gotta spam through 2019


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I have nothing cursed


than don't post


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm... is that the average age of an Inkling?


yes

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> Gotta spam through 2019


but 2019 is my favorite year ;-;


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Gotta spam through 2019


but not too much or we reach 2020


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

I got some serial killer facts get ready


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

2019
The year my life changed
I wish I could go back


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> yes
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but 2020 is calling us. We can go back in time soon enough for you though


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

how


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Roach flavored cake with soap


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Roach flavored cake with soap


not yet


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

e


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

SwSh got a ton of hype, then started a nuclear war


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'm sorry but 2020 is calling us. We can go back in time soon enough for you though


omfg I wish


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> e


a games


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Roach flavored cake with soap


I wanna try that


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

I want to deep fry a roach


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

6 more posts until 2020


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 19, 2020)

Almost there hype


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> a games


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

bro wtf why do flies make so much noise they’re the size of a pea


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

3 posts I think


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

fact time


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

A+ games


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Here's a preview: Joe Methany mixed the flesh of his victims with burgers and sold them.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

Showtime


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Ah we’re caught up. Quarantine started, we got NH and my character officially got cursed


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

blue whales have the largest ****s of any mammal


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

if you are what you eat, cannibals are innocent people


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Today I will make soap flavored cake
This is your chef Clockwise


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 306425
> how


jermee pls


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Armadillos can give you leprosy


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Prairie dogs can also give you the black plague


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

So I put a whole soap in the batter then mix it
Just ignore the bubbles
And now we bake it


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> blue whales have the largest ****s of any mammal


How dare you say this


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 19, 2020)

korb


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Finally off that repulsive page


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Okay it's 2021 now


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 306440


NO STOP


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 306437


w


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> How dare you say this


Is this not a well known fact?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

*Everything in the universe is either a potato or not a potato.*


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 19, 2020)

ĭ̶̛̠̟͚̝̠̳͎̟̮̖̯̦̜̞̽͛̅̐̌̊̒̔t̵̛̺̾͗̿̌͑̿̓̃̓̑͌͑͗̕͘ ̶͓͚͈̲͚̫̀͑̈́̎̃̈͋̅́̽́̈́̕͝͝j̶̧̨͚͖͙̤͎͓̤̭̲̻͖̘͖̻̰͇͈̫͉̭̩̫̹͔̹͕̇̀͜u̴̡̡̨̟̖̹̭̯͕̘̖̤̼̥͖̮̺̘̺͆̎̃̐̈͑̍͊̃̈̚͝͝͝s̸̨͚͇̜͖̪̱̮͔̬͔̭̲̞̜̺̝̻̭̳̗͓̙͔͙͎̮͛́̉̏̆͑̇̾̿̒͒̇͒̓̈́͐̐́̅͜ṭ̸̡̡̥͍̖̘͉̲̹̻͇̀̊ ̴̨̢̛̻̦̰̹̜͙̝͇̖͖̲̬̠̘͕̯̟͚̜̳͕̠̙͍g̶̨͚̰̦̣͇̥̰̮̤͕̯̗̭̬̼͔̠̫̭̹̰͍̙̺̫̈́̇̆̊̓̂͐̈́̀͊̄͊̀̂͑̊͆̈́́̓́̃͠͠ͅe̷̛̖͂͑̃͛̏̃͑̑̓̊̎̐͒̒̔̇̑͂͘͝͝ṱ̶̢̻̗̗͙̰͛̓̀̆́̀̌̐͆͌̏̂̐͠͠ͅs̷̢̝͓͉͎̫̲͚̩̹̹̬͈̠͚̳̪͍̬̜͙̝͔̬͖͈̲̼̑͜ ̸̛͖̑̐̀̇͌̊͌͐̄͗̊̐̎̍̓̈́̒̽̐̒͐̐͘̕͠͝͠ͅw̴̢̛̯͉̘̞̼͇̘̳͕̘̼͕̤̖͈̬̗̪̥͔͎̤̾͛̄̑̑͊̏̏̔͂̂̏͌̉͑̑͗̈́͛͐̑̑̚͝ͅͅǫ̴͈̠̞͍̘͎̲̭̺̮̲̜̜͓̙̯̠̻̩̆͒̌͑͌̅͐̃̀͋̈̽̈́͒̈́̎̑̉̚ͅȓ̷̢̨̡͓̦̻̰̦̘̻̜̠͈̮͉͉̐͆́͆̋͂̈́̓̄̐͒̂̑́͛͑̈́́͗̇͘̚̕͠͠ͅͅs̶͚͑̾̂̂͑̒̊͑͑̇̐̐̒̆̀̏̊͗̈́̄̈́͗̕̚͝͝͝͝ȩ̸̡̢̛͔̗̲̮̰̭̫͉̘̬̫̟͓̲̳̼͚̺͕̺̥̻͙̈́͂͗̄̍̈̌̾̈̈́͆͗͂̒̎̎͌͐͗̾͋̀̔̃̉̽͑̕͘


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

should I open my game and make more animal crossing danganronpa


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

that page was terrible
i did not enjoy


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

ok i am going to finishing uninstalling life

ill be back


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Sssssssslsssssss


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Finally off that repulsive page


All I put there was cursed things Marie said.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> w


Would you like a milkshake or fruit punch


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

I present
Soap flavored cake
A groundbreaking invention


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> All I put there was cursed things Marie said.


marie wants your intestines fried


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> All I put there was cursed things Marie said.


yeah but everyone else was terrible


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I present
> Soap flavored cake
> A groundbreaking invention


I'd like your whole stock


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Do  dangling romper with tbt icons


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Would you like a milkshake or fruit punch


Kurb don’t drink the bang energy


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> yeah but everyone else was terrible


mine was ok


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> mine was ok


bad


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Whoa page 2022 already?
We just speedran 2021
Aren't we supposed to be dead?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Now for Matty’s memories:

stuff happened, I went in the forest for whatever reason, I encountered UW and now I live in the woods


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Whoa page 2022 already?
> We just speedran 2021
> Aren't we supposed to be dead?


We were complaining about 2020


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Whoa page 2022 already?
> We just speedran 2021
> Aren't we supposed to be dead?


not you guys, but me? i may be a ghost now


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Whoa page 2022 already?
> We just speedran 2021
> Aren't we supposed to be dead?


_I was dead already. never even born_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Kurb don’t drink the bang energy


Enxssi what are you implying


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Whoa page 2022 already?
> We just speedran 2021
> Aren't we supposed to be dead?


See I told you
no coughing ouch lungs virus is gonna stop us


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Kurb don’t drink the bang energy


*schlorp*
what do you mea--
*BOOM*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> marie wants your intestines fried


Uh...
Pr-probably not...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> not you guys, but me? i may be a ghost now


Who would you haunt if you were a ghost
Kurby, I assume?


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

So I decided to try playing ppt again right now


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh...
> Pr-probably not...


she's got a hit on you


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

Krub said:


> *schlorp*
> what do you mea--
> *BOOM*


*KURB
NO
NO KURB PLEAS*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Fried fish is ready


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *KURB
> NO
> NO KURB PLEAS*


OOoh im a ghost it's time for me to spook


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Who would you haunt if you were a ghost
> Kurby, I assume?


i would haunt kurby and give everyone else life advice even though im terrible at life


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> she's got a hit on you


I don't think she even knows me-


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Fried fish is ready


Komrades prepare the cursed cannons it's a go


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Fried fish is ready


I want a full report on my desk tomorrow for how the meal went


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Fried fish is ready


I might make forest stew


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't think she even knows me-


she's got a hit on you and that's why I've killed you sixteen times over


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> OOoh im a ghost it's time for me to spook


I have to do something but my iPad is about to die
brb gonna get my sketchbook


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

I wanna post more cursed info but alas I don't think I can


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> she's got a hit on you and that's why I've killed you sixteen times over


Why in the world would she be after a random Inkling?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I wanna post more cursed info but alas I don't think I can


I do not wish to hear about serial killer koolaid


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I wanna post more cursed info but alas I don't think I can


send me it on discord and i'll rate it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Why in the world would she be after a random Inkling?


i don't know but i have to do what i have to do


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I do not wish to hear about serial killer koolaid


darn


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i don't know but i have to do what i have to do


I feel like you're making up this part.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I feel like you're making up this part.


no <3


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

I am just letting the story run on auto

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020

Fun fact 
There is a Puyo game in 3d on the 3ds


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Evwirt does what it wants


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Evwirt does what it wants


lights itself on fire


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> no <3


You already tried to tell me...
-Marie was long gone
-I was in a coma for 30 years
-Everything is the Russian taiga
-I'm actually a human
-I'm dead (Though this was said to Adeleine)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Komrades what is happen


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You already tried to tell me...
> -Marie was long gone
> -I was in a coma for 30 years
> -Everything is the Russian taiga
> ...


Which all of those are true, mate

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



Saltyy said:


> Komrades what is happen


russian taiga shall fight back, load your guns komrad


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Which all of those are true, mate
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020
> 
> ...


ok


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> lights itself on fire


Sometimes


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Which all of those are true, mate


No... Just no.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

remember kids, it's only a crime if your caught


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Almost 2025 when I graduate


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> remember kids, it's only a crime if your caught


ok aladdin


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> remember kids, it's only a crime if your caught


No it’s still a crime


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Almost 2025 when I graduate


I graduate half past never


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> No... Just no.


you're delusional


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No it’s still a crime


fantom theefs disagree


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> fantom theefs disagree


fantom theefs can maik you pay for güd


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

I am distracted from playing from the start


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Komrades prepare the cursed cannons it's a go


what


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I want a full report on my desk tomorrow for how the meal went


bro it was so good
it almost tasted like fried chicken it was great


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> fantom theefs can maik you pay for güd


everybody gangsta till Mr Saturn use persona


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

just a heads up for everyone

jikken gang has been rebranded to fantom theefs (great value phantom thieves)

@Rosie977 and I steal people (and put them in the deep fryer) and steal morgana ploshys  

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



Kurb said:


> everybody gangsta till Mr Saturn use persona


y e s


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Komrades prepare the cursed cannons it's a go


Komrade, we vill extinguish squid, due to orders from high command. Komrade, we must invade the Russian taiga afterwards, comrade


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

What is happening


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> you're delusional


_No I'm not.
Adeleine clearly didn't kill me._


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> fantom theefs can maik you pay for güd


everyone gib morgana ploshys or suffer


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What is happening


komrade, load small arm, it is calamari time


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What is happening


I ate fish and everyone else is going insane


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Y’all’s know that forests aren’t that flammable most of the time


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

I have graduated weee


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _No I'm not.
> Adeleine clearly didn't kill me._


_you're gonna be dead in a second whether you run or not_


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 19, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *I repeat* Amazon dot com is a go
> 
> But first we might have to deal with a Russian uprising... I mean basement dwellers


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> _you're gonna be dead in a second whether you run or not_


......At this point, I doubt that.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I have graduated weee


at this point I'll be patiently waiting for my dream life


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

GIB MORGANA PLOSHYS OR GIB YOUR LIFE


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ......At this point, I doubt that.


_*FIRE, KOMRADES! WE MUST HAVE TIME TO EAT OUR KALAMARI AND STORM RUSSIAN TAIGA!*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

I only have stuff from the forest


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> _*FIRE, KOMRADES! WE MUST HAVE TIME TO EAT OUR KALAMARI AND STORM RUSSIAN TAIGA!*_


*GIB MORGANA PLOSHYS*

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I only have stuff from the forest


too bad


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 19, 2020)

How dare you use Taiga, prepare for a cronching


Rosie977 said:


> VROOM VROOM catt büs make Russian go cronch


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> GIB MORGANA PLOSHYS OR GIB YOUR LIFE


Okay-


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *GIB MORGANA PLOSHYS*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020
> 
> ...


TAKE MORGANA PLOSH, KOMRADE, NOW FIRE!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay-
> View attachment 306450


I like susie so I will actually take that kthx


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay-
> View attachment 306450


That is not morgana 
catt büs approaching now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> TAKE MORGANA PLOSH, KOMRADE, NOW FIRE!


THX 

*BANGBANGBANG SHOOTING NOISES SHOOTS STUFF IDEK*

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> That is not morgana
> catt büs approaching now


but susie


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> THX
> 
> *BANGBANGBANG SHOOTING NOISES SHOOTS STUFF IDEK*
> 
> ...


what is happen


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Oh
I am playing ppt again and I don’t regret coming back to it even though I’m in the beginning


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> THX
> 
> *BANGBANGBANG SHOOTING NOISES SHOOTS STUFF IDEK*
> 
> ...


fire when ready, komrades!
russian taiga is forming defense!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Oh
> I am playing ppt again and I don’t regret coming back to it even though I’m in the beginning


What's ur FC we can 1v1 l8r


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> THX
> 
> *BANGBANGBANG SHOOTING NOISES SHOOTS STUFF IDEK*
> 
> ...


büs redirecting and stealing Taiga back.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what is happen


killing ppl unless we get morgana ploshys

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> büs redirecting and stealing Taiga back.


ok


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 19, 2020)

Taiga is mine again how dare you take her away
*clobbers with katana finally*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

I now want that susie plushie


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Taiga is mine again how dare you take her away


NO, THIS RUSSIAN TAIGA, KOMRADE! IS VERY UNFAMILAR LAND.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *GIB MORGANA PLOSHYS*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020
> 
> ...


Wait are you taking my stuff?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

2026 may be the year when i finally can live my dream life
i can't wait


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

_*What is happen*_


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> NO, THIS RUSSIAN TAIGA, KOMRADE! IS VERY UNFAMILAR LAND.


Komrade she is my komrade though


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

This thread is going too fast


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> This page is going too fast


büs go VROOOM CRONCH


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Komrade she is my komrade though


YOU KOMRADE RUSSIAN TAIGA?
KOMRADES, WE HAVE DOUBLE AGENT!
BUT THAT DOESN'T MATTER, KOMRADES! KEEP FIRING!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

....I'm actually hungry now.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....I'm actually hungry now.


*lead is actually a very balanced breakfast*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wait are you taking my stuff?


Nah just using agilao on the forest 

(For you non-fantom-thieves that means arson)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *lead is actually a very balanced breakfast*


Alright I'll keep note of that


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *lead is actually a very balanced breakfast*


....Isn't that toxic?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Nah just using agilao on the forest
> 
> (For you non-fantom-thieves that means arson)


But why


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

anyway it slep time for ol kurbus
make sure seastar is nothing more than meat when i wake up
or komrade Kurb will run them over


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But why


why not?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But why


No morgana ploshy = no home 

*carmen uses agilao again*


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> anyway it slep time for ol kurbus
> make sure seastar is nothing more than meat when i wake up
> or komrade Kurb will run them over


güdnight komrade


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2020)

goodnightkomrades


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> anyway it slep time for ol kurbus
> make sure seastar is nothing more than meat when i wake up
> or komrade Kurb will run them over


....I don't think so.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

*firefirefire*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

We jumped so many pages today holy cow


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> We jumped so many pages today holy cow


yes


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

...So what _does_ calamari taste like?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ...So what _does_ calamari taste like?


lick your hand after a burn


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

i am having a very interesting dm right now, very wholesome


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ...So what _does_ calamari taste like?


chicken if you were constantly smelling fish


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> i am having a very interesting dm right now, very wholesome


what is it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

I don’t think you’re going to get far cuz Evwirt is soaked today


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> anyway it slep time for ol kurbus
> make sure seastar is nothing more than meat when i wake up
> or komrade Kurb will run them over


night


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what is it


me and frogslime talking about unfortunate people in history


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> lick your hand after a burn


............
Wouldn't that be fried octopus?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t think you’re going to get far cuz Evwirt is soaked today


I have electric moves

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



Seastar said:


> ............
> Wouldn't that be fried octopus?


lick your inkling friend's hand after a burn


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

What is happening


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

_*Convinced my dad to watch JJBA *_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

joker avi is back time to be chaotic


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> lick your inkling friend's hand after a burn


I-
Um-
.....But that would be her doing it...
................


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What is happening


They’re trying to set Evwirt on fire. Again.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> _*Convinced my dad to watch JJBA *_


I knew this avatar would bring chaos

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> They’re trying to set Evwirt on fire. Again.


*uses electric move*

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020

chaos chaos


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Chaos is rising amirite


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I knew this avatar would bring chaos
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020
> 
> ...


Shut JJBA GOOD


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I knew this avatar would bring chaos
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020
> 
> ...


...what are you trying to accomplish


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

.....Ugh, I need to go so I stop craving fish sticks.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

CHAOS CHAOS


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020

fear the soap


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> _*Convinced my dad to watch JJBA *_


_Y e s_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

ofc my great uncle wants to watch some spanish drama while I'm playing persona


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Whelp, turns out I have to wait for food...
..........Now I feel hungrier.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ofc my great uncle wants to watch some spanish drama while I'm playing persona


does your entire family live in this house or something


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

yooo useless fact of the day:

joker dabs when they miss a regular attack


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> yooo useless fact of the day:
> 
> joker dabs when they miss a regular attack


no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> does your entire family live in this house or something


basically yes

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



ohare01 said:


> no


yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> yooo useless fact of the day:
> 
> joker dabs when they miss a regular attack


w h y


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> w h y


Hidden dab


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> w h y


this
why
dabbing is so cringey
my sister does it and when she does i want to d i e


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

My useless fact of the day:
Callie dabbed at a Splatoon concert.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> My useless fact of the day:
> Callie dabbed at a Splatoon concert.


no


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

I need a chaotic icon idk


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Useless fact of the day: 
My window screen is sitting by my bed.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> this
> why
> dabbing is so cringey
> my sister does it and when she does i want to d i e


lmao it is cringe


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> basically yes
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020
> 
> ...


man id hate that


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I need a chaotic icon idk


i know what's chaotic


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> man id hate that


life is pain life is pain


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> life is pain life is pain


truth


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no


But she did.

Oh, and my better useless fact:
K.K. Slider performed at a Splatoon concert.


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Chaotic as this thread


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> But she did.
> 
> Oh, and my better useless fact:
> K.K. Slider performed at a Splatoon concert.


1. no
2. cool


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

What if I told you that gnomes dabbed


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What if I told you that gnomes dabbed


Like in Evwirt or in Sherlock Gnomes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

useless fact 2

you have eyes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Chaotic as this thread


i just gave you one


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Like in Evwirt or in Sherlock Gnomes


Evwirt


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> useless fact 2
> 
> you have eyes


brooo i never knew that thank you for this wisdom


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

I like this one still
Just making a joke

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020

Can we have a dabbing accountant cat please


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

useless fact 3, everyone in the phantom thieves also has eyes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What if I told you that gnomes dabbed


kill them


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

I can't believe I had to go put "callie dab gif" in my search box.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> useless fact 2
> 
> you have eyes


Just what if
There's someone that read this
And they only had one eye or perhaps three


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I like this one still
> Just making a joke
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020
> ...


No


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> OOoh im a ghost it's time for me to spook





I call this piece “I know what a gear ratio is, Seastar. Can you say the same?”


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Useless fact 4, you have blinked today


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> kill them


They give me cool stuff in exchange for pine cones tho. How else do you expect me to have all my hammocks?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Useless fact 5, we have profile pictures


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> They give me cool stuff in exchange for pine cones tho. How else do you expect me to have all my hammocks?


dabbing bad


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 306463
> I call this piece “I know what a gear ratio is, Seastar. Can you say the same?”


What is happ-


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Useless fact 5, we have profile pictures


no i don't wdym


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> dabbing bad


Sleeping surface good


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no i don't wdym


woah wtf


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no i don't wdym


that's a picture of a letter


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Useless fact 4, you have blinked today


Incorrect
Send help my eyes are crying 
wait


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> that's a picture of a letter


no


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Uh
What happened


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no


onion ring overlord


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

I’m sorry....


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Useless fact 6, abri looked for a loophole out of useless fact 5


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> onion ring overlord


who wants onion rings


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no


i can become O too


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I’m sorry....


why what did you do wrong


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Useless fact: The shirt on my avatar is also a custom design I downloaded in New Horizons


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> i can become O too


there can only be one onion ring overlord


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _Y e s_


jjba watch  party bring Josukee


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> there can only be one onion ring overlord


i would become O but people would come after me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> i can become O too


the onion rings shall fight to the death


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> who wants onion rings


I do

Gnomes also floss


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> i would become O but people would come after me


no become O now

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I do
> 
> Gnomes also floss


W H y


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

I don't eat onion rings...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't eat onion rings...


onion ring


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

so I triggered the security level to go up to 40% in p5 and I swear it sounded like the first few lyrics of the wakfu opening


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

I don’t understand what is happening, sorry I I’m being repetitive


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I don’t understand what is happening, sorry I I’m being repetitive


no it's ok


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Onion ring chips are yummy


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

You removed your icon
What happened


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> i can become O too


origami kurb is playing KSP tell him on discord that I made this


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

I crave the vegetable donuts


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

I don't eat squid rings either.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no become O now
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020
> 
> ...


IDK they’re into cringy stuff. They’re the reason I have a warmish place to sleep so beggars can’t be choosers (I’m not officially allowed in their towns cuz I’m feral but they’re willing to trade)


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> You removed your icon
> What happened


Saltyy made a fact that we all have profile pictures and I removed mine so I could say "no i don't wdym"


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> IDK they’re into cringy stuff. They’re the reason I have a warmish place to sleep so beggars can’t be choosers (I’m not officially allowed in their towns cuz I’m feral but they’re willing to trade)


okay I take back the thing I said about the gnomes some hours ago


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

....Ugh, I forgot I'm still starving...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> okay I take back the thing I said about the gnomes some hours ago


what did you say?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what did you say?


I asked if anyone wanted to hear a song that gnomes dance to
And it's a song I really like 
And no way am I letting the dabbing gnomes have that


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> okay I take back the thing I said about the gnomes some hours ago


What’s wrong with them?

also I told ya that it was mixed with merfolk music. Those guys know how to party


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Gnomes are strange


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I asked if anyone wanted to hear a song that gnomes dance to
> And it's a song I really like
> And no way am I letting the dabbing gnomes have that


Dabbing and flossing gnomes -shivers-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I asked if anyone wanted to hear a song that gnomes dance to
> And it's a song I really like
> And no way am I letting the dabbing gnomes have that


Hey it’s a good song IMO. If it makes ya feel better it’s more merfolk-ish than gnomish


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Oh no Wirt looks like a gnome


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oh no Wirt looks like a gnome


If you’ve watched it he’s like the last person to act like an Evwirtian gnome 

plus Evwirtian gnomes don’t dress like that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> If you’ve watched it he’s like the last person to act like an Evwirtian gnome
> 
> plus Evwirtian gnomes don’t dress like that


okay good
It's the pointy hat that radiates gnome vibes
gnomecore


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

...........Why are we talking about gnomes?


Hhhhh I'm really regretting asking about calamari earlier... I'm starving....


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

I had some ramen because of Kurb's picture and now I kinda regret it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I had some ramen because of Kurb's picture and now I kinda regret it


why
i want ramen i haven't had it in years


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ...........Why are we talking about gnomes?
> 
> 
> Hhhhh I'm really regretting asking about calamari earlier... I'm starving....


Evwirtian gnomes are like the only guys that’ll trade with a feral child stuck in one of the odder parts of this place


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why
> i want ramen i haven't had it in years


It was good but I think I had too much for myself


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> okay good
> It's the pointy hat that radiates gnome vibes
> gnomecore


Nah he’s one of the more composed characters in OtGW. It’s a full 180 from an Evwirtian gnome


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

....How long does it take to cook mozzarella sticks....
Hhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

The groomers think my dog is a girl. He's not. ._.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



Seastar said:


> ....How long does it take to cook mozzarella sticks....
> Hhhhhhhhhhhhh


I minute to the 10th power of 3


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> The groomers think my dog is a girl. He's not. ._.


Hmm... Odd.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> The groomers think my dog is a girl. He's not. ._.


Wha


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

You guys wash him you have to see he has-


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> origami kurb is playing KSP tell him on discord that I made this
> View attachment 306470


,urb is offline


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> ,urb is offline


b ruh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

,urby


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

,rub


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Okay, I have made the decision to not eat at my laptop...
In fact, I will probably watch a long video.
So, uh, bye? I'll be back later.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay, I have made the decision to not eat at my laptop...


'scuse me what


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> 'scuse me what


i like how your status is still no free refills after all this time


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Cant believe this thread ran fast again


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> i like how your status is still no free refills after all this time


gonna keep it that way because it's top notch


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> gonna keep it that way because it's top notch


i bet you're glad i made that mistake


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

I’ve been busy now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> i bet you're glad i made that mistake


yes, very


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Hm..


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

I managed to make that blue shell work. Vris's work isn't wasted


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

That’s good


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

should i remove the kurbies from my sig? i kinda want to change things up and can't fit them in


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> should i remove the kurbies from my sig? i kinda want to change things up and can't fit them in


sure


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> should i remove the kurbies from my sig? i kinda want to change things up and can't fit them in


I mean your choice


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Go for it


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

kurby is no more (but he's in our hearts)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Oh gosh I have a place that once it’s complete will be the perfect place for Celeste


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh gosh I have a place that once it’s complete will be the perfect place for Celeste


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> kurby is no more (but he's in our hearts)


There is only Enxssi and the Realm upstairs


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


>


It’s going to be a hotspot for mush lamps


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Cool


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> There is only Enxssi and the Realm upstairs


more like rumours of my power and my escape route


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

So I just finished 2 chapters recently


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> more like rumours of my power and my escape route


i accept that signature interpretation


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i accept that signature interpretation


it just sounds so stupid
"it is heavily implied that origami has connections to the outside world"
like, outside of tbt or what lmao


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s going to be a hotspot for mush lamps


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

I wonder if I should put a quote in my sig


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

I can't find any good VRCHAT frog models


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Froggy chair for vrchat


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 19, 2020)

Ayyyyyy I added a snazzy, slightly corny out of context SWR QUOTE TO MY SIG


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Those tomodachi credits hit different from what I remembered


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Hmm
I wonder if someone imported Jambette into vrchat...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Hmm
> I wonder if someone imported Jambette into vrchat...


I found a bunch of models ripped from City Folk, including Jambette: https://www.deviantart.com/sab64/art/MMD-Model-Frog-Villagers-Download-664578891


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Would like to see Jambette in vrchat


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Would like to see Jambette in vrchat


*No.*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

I can’t believe Jambette is a stinkin NORMAL


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I can’t believe Jambette is a stinkin NORMAL


She isn’t in the same league as Chevre.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

this is a powerful image


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Can we put Tom in vrchat as well?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 306537
> this is a powerful image


They’re missing Meow


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 306537
> this is a powerful image


Bob leads the revolution


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Would like to see Jambette in vrchat


no plz


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> She isn’t in the same league as Chevre.


She isn’t in the same league as MEGAN


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> They’re missing Meow


Was Meow in City Folk? They were missing Cherry on the dog models but only because she was in New Leaf.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Was Meow in City Folk? They were missing Cherry on the dog models but only because she was in New Leaf.


Wait I'm dumb, thinking of something else.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

so out of all those cats theres only 7 there that ive never had in a village


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 306537
> this is a powerful image


Tom is so cute man


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 19, 2020)

Ooh I’m tempted to go JUST a touch off-script with my villager plan...


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 306537
> this is a powerful image


Hello yes I would love to take your whole stonk of Toms


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

My cat just bit my toe
Nice


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 306537
> this is a powerful image


All the babies


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Very off-topic, but I definitely swallowed a screw, not a nail.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> My cat just bit my toe
> Nice


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

marked the cats ive never had with a blue line


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> so out of all those cats theres only 7 there that ive never had in a village


_But have you ever had meow,,* hUH???*_


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Will buy every Tom in the world 
I want 10 of him in my island


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Very off-topic, but I definitely swallowed a screw, not a nail.


good job frogslime


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 306539
> marked the cats ive never had with a blue line


YOUVE NEVER HAD TOM
I can't believe you

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Will buy every Tom in the world
> I want 10 of him in my island


give us the Tom's or we hack em in ourselves


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> YOUVE NEVER HAD TOM
> I can't believe you


he's not marked though lol i had him in nh

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020

i havent had moe, monique, kiki, tabby, olivia, kitty or merry


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 19, 2020)

Origami said:


> he's not marked though lol i had him in nh
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020
> 
> i havent had moe, monique, kiki, tabby, olivia, kitty or merry


Good


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> good job frogslime


I had a nightstand full of spare parts and stuff
I liked to stick them in my mouth because of the flavor
Then I accidentally swallowed one one day


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

Olivia is a goddess


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 306539
> marked the cats ive never had with a blue line


Ive never had Kitty, Katt, Olivia, Stinky, Monique, or Felicity
I've had the rest lol


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I had a nightstand full of spare parts and stuff
> I liked to stick them in my mouth because of the flavor
> Then I accidentally swallowed one one day


*Ah yes, the flavor of A ****ING NAIL*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *Ah yes, the flavor of A ****ING NAIL*


IT TASTES INTERESTING AND I'D DO IT AGAIN


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> IT TASTES INTERESTING AND I'D DO IT AGAIN


Same energy:


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> IT TASTES INTERESTING AND I'D DO IT AGAIN


DONT


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

speaking of cats im trying to adopt this one


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> DONT


yeah we’re worried about u FrogSlime


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 306541
> speaking of cats im trying to adopt this one


omg it's so cuteeee


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> DONT


I still have the nightstand with the parts
The thing is the drawer is jammed


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 306541
> speaking of cats im trying to adopt this one


tHE GOODEST BOYE/GIRL


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 306541
> speaking of cats im trying to adopt this one


do they have a name yet?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

its a girl, shelter has no boys so no punchy for me if the application goes through, im going to call tomorrow to check and see if it went through


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> its a girl, shelter has no boys so no punchy for me if the application goes through, im going to call tomorrow to check and see if it went through


ah so its a punch-ette


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

I’ve enjoyed Tom since 2015

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020

Hhhh I found another character I was partial obsessed with again


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> yeah we’re worried about u FrogSlime


No one can get the capitalization in my name right


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> No one can get the capitalization in my name right


_My phone ****ing autocorrected it_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

catss


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

sphynx cat


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 306544
> sphynx cat


Okay these I hate


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

FujoslimeOfficial said:


> No one can get the capitalization in my name right



i did it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> i did it


I don't even know how to react this

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020



Milky star said:


> Okay these I hate


_how dare thou_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I don't even know how to react this
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020
> 
> ...


ugly naked cat


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> ugly naked cat


You can dress them up in cute sweaters
You kinda have to
They're stupid expensive though


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> You can dress them up in cute sweaters
> You kinda have to
> They're stupid expensive though


Ugly cat. I wouldn't even touch it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

what is happen


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Ugly cat. I wouldn't even touch it


but




	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020



Saltyy said:


> what is happen


cats, 2020


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

what is happen

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020

Double post


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

Darn it part of Evwirt is full-on magical now


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> but
> View attachment 306551
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020
> ...


n o


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

What is happen m8s


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Darn it part of Evwirt is full-on magical now


You trying to ask for a fight


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> n o


aw


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You trying to ask for a fight


No Evwirt gives me enough as it is


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Okay these I hate


Dont hate on the cats


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

Theoneandonlymegan said:


> Dont hate on the cats


ugly skin cat


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 20, 2020)

guys do yall have any wholesome memes


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No Evwirt gives me enough as it is


you can't beat me in magicalness


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> guys do yall have any wholesome memes


Mayhaps I can find some

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Wholesome 
Can we eat an emotion as well?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

can anyone guess who this is


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 306556
> can anyone guess who this is


rubbing the salt


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> rubbing the salt


whoops
ignore that


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Mayhaps I can find some
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020
> 
> View attachment 306553


I wish i could be sometimes


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

I want to eat an emotion since wholesome could also mean food


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 20, 2020)

mood


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Panik mode


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

seastar's back alright
duh duh duh duh duh duh duh


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

c plus is back loving all my posts


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> c plus is back loving all my posts


Did someone change their username to sea bass


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Did someone change their username to sea bass


someone should


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> someone should


I’m sticking as the forum’s feral child


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

Hello, I'm back.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

hi


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

man i don't feel good


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> man i don't feel good


oh no, what's up?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

You are not turning me into takoyaki or calamari and I don't care what Kurb said.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh no, what's up?


sad and feeling bad physically


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> sad and feeling bad physically


Wahhh rip, i hope you feel better


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> sad and feeling bad physically


like tired from exercising?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

I feel a little bit sick...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> like tired from exercising?


no not really
might be cramps


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no not really
> might be cramps


Oh... that...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no not really
> might be cramps


aw
Well I hope you start feeling better soon


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh... that...


ye and im sad on top of that too

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> aw
> Well I hope you start feeling better soon


me too


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

Took like 10 minutes to get one to spawn in


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 306564Took like 10 minutes to get one to spawn in


_*This is beautiful.*_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> View attachment 306563


Pie-rat?


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

I feel so tired, but I need to work on the Celeste thing for the fair...
aaaaa
I’m taking a break from the game I completed 33% of it in a day


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Oh yeah, the fair's going on.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oh yeah, the fair's going on.


That's why I'm pretending to be asleep.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oh yeah, the fair's going on.


bruh


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

ugh ive been overly emotional today too
i just wanna cry


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*This is beautiful.*_


It’s one of the better places around here. I was only allowed in for a few minutes tho


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Hhhhh
I’ve been playing for hours...
Idk how long though
I don’t remember how long I played
I think I’m almost addicted to the game again


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> bruh


I may have forgotten for a split second


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

I need to get my strength for the coloring


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 20, 2020)

ayyy wassup ya girl just evacuated it was lit  literally


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

We jumped, like, 50 pages today. rip to anyone who wants to catch up

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020



Enxssi said:


> ayyy wassup ya girl just evacuated it was lit  literally


oh that's not good


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Fast thread


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ayyy wassup ya girl just evacuated it was lit  literally


Are you okay now?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ayyy wassup ya girl just evacuated it was lit  literally


Dang you couldn't stay in there a bit longer


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

I think I will take a break from playing for now


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 20, 2020)

im ok guy


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Dang you couldn't stay in there a bit longer


Fire is a serious threat.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> im ok guy


ok greg


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Fire is a serious threat.


That's why I bring _*comedy*_


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Fire is scary


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> im ok guy


gud

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020

Fire hot


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ayyy wassup ya girl just evacuated it was lit  literally


Wait huh??


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Fire is scary


....I saw a neighbor's house burn down.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....I saw a neighbor's house burn down.


Oh, that's sounds devastating.


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....I saw a neighbor's house burn down.


Ouch


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Wait huh??


Didn't she post a bunch of things about a fire coming towards her earlier?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Didn't she post a bunch of things about a fire coming towards her earlier?


Oh yeah, dang..


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Did someone change their username to sea bass


@Seastar you know what to do


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> @Seastar you know what to do


......But I like stars more.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ......But I like stars more.


I thought that said you liked Star Wars more and I was confused as to where that came from


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Star bass

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020

Or Bass star


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Star bass
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020
> 
> Or Bass star


I'm a cephalopod that likes stars. No.


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Seastarbass


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

I got a 59 WPM on a typing test. That's between the average person and a professional. Off-topic but I wanna boast.


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Hhhhhhhh


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

Slow thread time


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Slow thread
Its cooling down


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

I mean, we DID burn through 70+ pages in one evening...Speaking of which, it’s probably best if I go off to the deep woods again. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Fast then slow


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

Time for the hours where I mostly just talk to myself...


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

The hours when I do my drawings
Would be nice to team up with someone on the magazine, but I have social anxiety


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 20, 2020)

jsut if you guys are worried im live near a hospital. pretty sure they aren’t gonna let a hospital burn down especially during a pandemic


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Wildfires are crazy in California, I remember it being hot in winter


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Whoa, not a post for half an hour. And, here I was thinking something crazy would've happened.


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Oh...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

Okay, I post some cursed quotes... woo...


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Slow time...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay, I post some cursed quotes... woo...


I meant "posted". Too late now, it has 2 likes.


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 20, 2020)

I wonder what will happen when we get to the 22nd century in this thread.


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

I think I shall work on the Celeste...
Then I will go back to playing ppt again


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

I'm thinking a bit too much...
Hhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

I may go to sleep now instead of staying up...
If that doesn't work, I'll come back.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

joh n


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

I return


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Oh


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 306463
> I call this piece “I know what a gear ratio is, Seastar. Can you say the same?”


11/10 davinci is quaking


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Should I keep shading for Celeste entry or...
Submit with no shade...


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 20, 2020)

The last post I made here was on page 1989 and now we’re on 2042 over the length of one night? Are you all okay?


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Yeah
We're ok
We TT'ed a lot


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 20, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> The last post I made here was on page 1989 and now we’re on 2042 over the length of one night? Are you all okay?


I wish we were


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

Mornin’! Y’all’s went REAL slow tonight!


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Yeah maybe


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

I guess that’s what happens when school starts


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Pretty much...

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020

Well I gtg now


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

Good morning....
Or at least until I end up back asleep...
Ugh, I don't feel well.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

Got the whole herd in one photo!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

....I just spent 60k bells on a TV.
.....Great.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....I just spent 60k bells on a TV.
> .....Great.


What magical tree do they make chessboards out of to justify it being 99k?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What magical tree do they make chessboards out of to justify it being 99k?


Good question... That makes less sense than the TV.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

Yeah stuff is expensive here...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2020)

remind me to eat before 7 pm gmt+1 lol


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

How do you deal with a nauseous octopus?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

Um...erm..._I think Evwirt is getting to accountant cat’s mind..._


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> How do you deal with a nauseous octopus?


give them salt


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> give them salt


....Salt? What'll that do?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....Salt? What'll that do?


kill them slowly, it's like w/ snails


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> kill them slowly, it's like w/ snails


Uh... Um... I think I'd rather not do that...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh... Um... I think I'd rather not do that...


well yeah i wouldnt want squid puke on me tho lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

Hehehe my herd area is chaotic


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hehehe my herd area is chaotic


They seem like friendly deer to me... Or is that because I know Erik?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> They seem like friendly deer to me... Or is that because I know Erik?


They’re the more civilized murder deer: that’s why Nook allows them in


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> They’re the more civilized murder deer: that’s why Nook allows them in


Ah, okay. I guess that makes sense...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

Since I’m in SH I got the Mom’s embroidery instead of the pen stand. I got probably the best design for my theme lol


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

Hmm... I really want to go back to sleep, but I don't know how to right now...


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 20, 2020)

i have returned
by the way my cousin said in some random place the weather forecast just said ‘smoke’


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

Why do I feel like I won't get very many tickets and won't be able to make my dream line up?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Why do I feel like I won't get very many tickets and won't be able to make my dream line up?


I'm probably only going to get the patch...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

I’ll probably be able to get my green star fragment (maybe 2) but we’ll have to see. If it isn’t too expensive I might buy enough for a line


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

The things I want are like 30 tickets,,


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 20, 2020)

@Origami


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2020)

man i should eat lmao


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> man i should eat lmao


Nahh eating whacc


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Nahh eating whacc


man im gonna spla2n for an hour like, soon so yeah gotta eat lol


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Nahh eating whacc


Actually, I think eating is why I feel sick...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

I just did like 2 hours of semi-heavy decorating


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

Uggghhhh Sherb is here reminding me why I feel sick.
Stupid cookies...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

H m


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 20, 2020)

@FrogslimeOfficial


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Good morning


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 20, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Good morning


hi


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

hhhh i scheduled a drive time for tommorow but I have work tomorrow I hope I get to get of early,,


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Good morning


Oh, good morning.
I really want to go back to sleep... maybe soon I will...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

Hhhhhh I want seàn with me ;;


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 306743
> @FrogslimeOfficial


waht
you woke me from my slumber


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

Bruh my professor can't get his stuff together yet another short class

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020

Is this all college is short classes and wandering around campus?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> waht
> you woke me from my slumber


dangronper


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> dangronper


I see
So
Did O'Hare steal the bells?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I see
> So
> Did O'Hare steal the bells?


no
he was about to be framd
but the footprints at the scene of the crime proove that it is not
ohare dont have foontfp8rnt like that so it could not be/him


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> no
> he was about to be framd
> but the footprints at the scene of the crime proove that it is not
> ohare dont have foontfp8rnt like that so it could not be/him


Interesting...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2020)

evening, splatoon 2 h y p e


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> evening, splatoon 2 h y p e


Splat fest


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

What's going on in Splatoon?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Splat fest


that also.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> that also.


When is it?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> What's going on in Splatoon?


Wait never mind


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

I'm an extrovert why can't I make one college friend?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> When is it?


this weekend

also, there is various gaming sessions during fair


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

I might try to go back to sleep now...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I might try to go back to sleep now...


good luck bro


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

Hm I guess I should call my mom to pick me up.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> no
> he was about to be framd
> but the footprints at the scene of the crime proove that it is not
> ohare dont have foontfp8rnt like that so it could not be/him


Are
Are you ok


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 20, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Are
> Are you ok


yes


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

Make one friend oml


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Okay maybe I should've read the event stuff more carefully


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

I need to finish my dream up,,

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020

Welp


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2020)

hello peeps


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Oh, thanks BlushingTokki!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020

I want a sandwich.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 20, 2020)

Make
Make me a grilled cheese


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2020)

i want ice cream but i think its a bad idea to eat that while doing splatoon2 lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Make
> Make me a grilled cheese


Gross no


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> @Origami View attachment 306730


hello


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> hello


*Hi*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *Hi*


h i


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

@ProbablyNotJosuke are you a crow


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

;-;


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What is happ-


Retribution


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> @ProbablyNotJosuke are you a crow
> View attachment 306772


I miss him


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I miss him


oh I'm sorry


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh I'm sorry


well i went back to sleep when I told him good morning and he came back on his lunch break later and I woke up too late and now im really sad
ill get to talk to him later so im probably being overly emotional about it but im legitimately crying, im disappointed ;;


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

Well uh 3rd period is starting goiodbye komrades


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> well i went back to sleep when I told him good morning and he came back on his lunch break later and I woke up too late and now im really sad
> ill get to talk to him later so im probably being overly emotional about it but im legitimately crying, im disappointed ;;


Oh no Well, he'll be off soon, right?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oh no Well, he'll be off soon, right?


Actually, he just came back!
He accidentally did the work yesterday he needed to do for today so he was able to come back c:


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Actually, he just came back!
> He accidentally did the work yesterday he needed to do for today so he was able to come back c:


neat!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> neat!


Yep! ^^


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 306787


what


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Well uh 3rd period is starting goiodbye komrades


kurb


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

A fire truck just drove by what


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> A fire truck just drove by what


would you rather it fly by


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> would you rather it fly by


good point


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

hows the day going


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

I added a job to my dream job list but quickly scratched it off
That's about it


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what


*its worm time baybe

The time for worms*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

I'm crying. I only have 175 dollars I still need my photo shop book 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020

The book us nearly 60 dollars aaaah


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 306796


what


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 306796


Ngl this is how I feel


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 20, 2020)

This thread


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Actually, he just came back!
> He accidentally did the work yesterday he needed to do for today so he was able to come back c:


what is happening


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> what is happening


you wouldn't understand


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> you wouldn't understand


I might if you told me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> I might if you told me


I was just missing my best friend that's all :v


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I was just missing my best friend that's all :v


awwww
I miss all my friends :/
we thought we'd come back in a few weeks and didn't really say bye or anything but well...
we ended up not going back :v


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> awwww
> I miss all my friends :/
> we thought we'd come back in a few weeks and didn't really say bye or anything but well...
> we ended up not going back :v


Ouch
Almost all of my friends are online, heck most of them are the friends I met on here
My best friend is also an online friend and we met last year
I have too much social anxiety to make friends irl.. But I'm fine with it online for some reason


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ouch
> Almost all of my friends are online, heck most of them are the friends I met on here
> My best friend is also an online friend and we met last year
> I have too much social anxiety to make friends irl.. But I'm fine with it online for some reason


aww
well good thing you have everyone here c:


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 20, 2020)

hey


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 20, 2020)

hola


Enxssi said:


> hey


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hey


hii


----------



## Mick (Aug 20, 2020)

...

What's up ^^


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

My shoulder is killing me


----------



## Mick (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> My shoulder is killing me



Oh no... How did this happen D:


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> My shoulder is killing me


wahhhh rip


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Mick said:


> Oh no... How did this happen D:


I mightve slept the wrong way or I'm extra sore from working out


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I mightve slept the wrong way or I'm extra sore from working out


oh no D:
feel better <3


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

the abyss was such a cursed track


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> oh no D:
> feel better <3


Aw thank you ^^

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020



Origami said:


> View attachment 306825
> the abyss was such a cursed track


What is that


----------



## Mick (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I mightve slept the wrong way or I'm extra sore from working out



Ah the dreaded sleep injury. Hate when that happens. :| Hope it gets better soon!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 306825
> the abyss was such a cursed track


this is very confusing


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

Greetings komrades


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Greetings komrades


Hola, soy Dora!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Greetings komrades


Sup


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 20, 2020)

Any of y'all want to come to my island?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Any of y'all want to come to my island?


ya ig


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ya ig


ok
but no being destructive


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> ok
> but no being destructive


after it’s Pokken time


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> ok
> but no being destructive


he will commit arson


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

hello kurb


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> hello kurb


h


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> h


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 306831


no


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 306831


die


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> die


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

Hello


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Hello


Hii


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Hii


change your title to something positive or I snap your neck


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> change your title to something positive or I snap your neck


Fine


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> change your title to something positive or I snap your neck


This thread has a weird way of being positive


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Greetings komrades


Hi kurb


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> This thread has a weird way of being positive


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 20, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Any of y'all want to come to my island?


i would but I can’t I’m busy ;(


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

Haha funny severe weather alert go *beepbeepbeep*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Haha funny severe weather alert go *beepbeepbeep*


_not again_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Haha funny severe weather alert go *beepbeepbeep*


oh no

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020

Hm, so would you guys say that we're famous or infamous


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> oh no
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020
> 
> Hm, so would you guys say that we're famous or infamous


Like, us dwellers here on the forums?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 20, 2020)

```
knee <br></br>caps
```
did I do a code right


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Like, us dwellers here on the forums?


Yea lmao, and our thread


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yea lmao, and our thread


Infamous, definitely.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Haha funny severe weather alert go *beepbeepbeep*


along came zeus


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yea lmao, and our thread


idk, infamous means you did a bad i think


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> idk, infamous means you did a bad i think


Yeah I'm sticking with infamous


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> This thread has a weird way of being positive


sorry this avatar makes me be chaotic


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> idk, infamous means you did a bad i think


yes you guys are infamous


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ```
> knee <br></br>caps
> ```
> did I do a code right


no


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> no


brb gonna go cri


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> yes you guys are infamous


no way we aren't


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> yes you guys are infamous


you are too ori
you're also a basement dweller


----------



## Mick (Aug 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> idk, infamous means you did a bad i think



Exactly, so infamous it is c:


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

We're the cool villains everyone likes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

I never thought i would be famous let alone infamous but here we are


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

we've started more riots than the coronavirus karens, we are truly something special

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> We're the cool villains everyone likes


y e s


----------



## Chris (Aug 20, 2020)

I'd like to request my arms amputated at the elbow, an injection of sleeps, and a servant to pour wine and lift the glass to my mouth. Thank you.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'd like to request my arms amputated at the elbow, an injection of sleeps, and a servant to pour wine and lift the glass to my mouth. Thank you.


what


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'd like to request my arms amputated at the elbow, an injection of sleeps, and a servant to pour wine and lift the glass to my mouth. Thank you.


vrisnem are you okay?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020

I'm worried for your sanity vris


----------



## Mick (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what



Vris has been in here too much I think


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'd like to request my arms amputated at the elbow, an injection of sleeps, and a servant to pour wine and lift the glass to my mouth. Thank you.


I feel like this is a reference to something but I do not know what


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Mick said:


> Vris has been in here too much I think


he's become one of us


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> he's become one of us


ONE OF US


----------



## Chris (Aug 20, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> vrisnem are you okay?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020
> 
> I'm worried for your sanity vris


Working too hard lately. Managed to trigger tenosynovitis flare-ups in both wrists/hands.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

*ONE OF US*

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020

*ONE OF US*


----------



## Mick (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> We're the cool villains everyone likes









About this evil & about as successful


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

*ONE OF USSSSS*


----------



## Mick (Aug 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Working too hard lately. Managed to trigger tenosynovitis flare-ups in both wrists/hands.



Ah no, that sucks :c


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Mick said:


> About this evil & about as successful


Precisely


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Mick said:


> About this evil & about as successful


Behold, the cursinator!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

riots are a regular thing here


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

I have come to the conclusion that physics runs on faerie magicks.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I have come to the conclusion that physics runs on faerie magicks.


isn't that all of us tho


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

My printer isn't set up so dead kurb will have to wait


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> isn't that all of us tho


I have to learn it tho


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> My printer isn't set up so dead kurb will have to wait


what are you planning


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> My printer isn't set up so dead kurb will have to wait


For now, no body has been discovered


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I have to learn it tho


sending you positive faerie physics vibes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> what are you planning


to plant a kurb bulb so I can grow a kurby


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> to plant a kurb bulb so I can grow a kurby


please no we have a family


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> to plant a kurb bulb so I can grow a kurby


id like to be kept up to date on this experiment


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> please no we have a family


I will have a kurbaby


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I will have a kurbaby


oh no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I will have a kurbaby


NO


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

And, I'll call him stinky.


----------



## Mick (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I will have a kurbaby



I don't think we want more of those


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> And, I'll call him stinky.


He'll be evil maybe you shouldn't


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> He'll be evil maybe you shouldn't


that's my plan


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> And, I'll call him stinky.


i support this


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> that's my plan


why


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

please no


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

also got ready to visit someones island just to get disconnected :')


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why


I'll grow a kurb army

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020

yeah 


Origami said:


> also got ready to visit someones island just to get disconnected :')


whoops


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

Why are we growing plants that make forum members. Those things always go wrong


----------



## Chris (Aug 20, 2020)

Mick said:


> Ah no, that sucks :c


Extremely painful. I've been on my computer from early morning until late at night recently working on big events on three different websites (TBT I do in my free time; the other two I work with in a formal capacity) so that's a lot of time spent typing! I ran two Switch Stars sessions today and really should not have done the second one. The plan is to self-medicate with ibuprofen and wine and then take tomorrow/Saturday easier.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Why are we growing plants that make forum members. Those things always go wrong


You're right! I should grow everyone else, too.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

I was in this vidoe


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> You're right! I should grow everyone else, too.


Maybe don’t that’s REALLY not a good idea


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Maybe don’t that’s REALLY not a good idea


Yes, exactly.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I was in this vidoe


where


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

((But yeah I’ve been running myself to the quick with homework. I’m taking a break until my more engineering-oriented mom gets home so she can hopefully help me make heads or tails of what the heck I’m supposed to do))

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yes, exactly.


Some things aren’t meant to be fiddled around with...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

deleted post?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Some things aren’t meant to be fiddled around with...


Fiddle I shall


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> deleted post?


Huh?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> deleted post?


Eh?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

a post got deleted


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> a post got deleted


Yours?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> You're right! I should grow everyone else, too.


fujoshi plant


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 20, 2020)

Oops sorry


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> fujoshi plant


what would that even look like


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yours?


the one about an Insta story


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> the one about an Insta story


oooh

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020

Oh yeah, my response to it was deleted. That's why when I clicked on ohare's notif I got lead to a broken page.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

*is vrisnem resetti?*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> where


Very last town
He ran through my flowers


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Very last town
> He ran through my flowers


 :C


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Very last town
> He ran through my flowers


owned


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

pwned


----------



## Mick (Aug 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Extremely painful. I've been on my computer from early morning until late at night recently working on big events on three different websites (TBT I do in my free time; the other two I work with in a formal capacity) so that's a lot of time spent typing! I ran two Switch Stars sessions today and really should not have done the second one. The plan is to self-medicate with ibuprofen and wine and then take tomorrow/Saturday easier.



I worry about my wrists because I also do both work and hobbies on computers :') I can see how it happens, it really is rough on the joints... Take care of yourself. I wanted to race you on Sunday. <3

Also, do I see ibuprofen and a wine glass in the same sentence?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Very last town
> He ran through my flowers


the one about bologna?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

hm


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

I have found a very important image


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

Mick said:


> I worry about my wrists because I also do both work and hobbies on computers :') I can see how it happens, it really is rough on the joints... Take care of yourself. I wanted to race you on Sunday. <3
> 
> Also, do I see ibuprofen and a wine glass in the same sentence?


Speaking of which I might need some Advil for my slight headache (physics thoroughly kicked my rear)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I have found a very important image


show


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> show


wait idk if it fits forum rules
eh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wait idk if it fits forum rules
> eh


censor it?

pm me it?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 20, 2020)

no context


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 306849
> no context


thank you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

wait never mind lost the image to space time


----------



## Mick (Aug 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Speaking of which I might need some Advil for my slight headache (physics thoroughly kicked my rear)



As in, studying physics or did gravity get you?



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wait idk if it fits forum rules
> eh



You should probably stay on the safe side then ;D


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wait never mind lost the image to space time


>:C


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

i have a great passport photo



i also have a r t


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Very last town
> He ran through my flowers


Bro you're YouTube famous


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

I've come to the conclusion that image wasn't bad but I lost it so rip


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

Mick said:


> As in, studying physics or did gravity get you?
> 
> 
> 
> You should probably stay on the safe side then ;D


On my second semester of physics, Oy. Probably wasn’t the best idea with quarantine restrictions but it is what it is


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> the one about bologna?


Yep, where he failed to pronounce it


----------



## Chris (Aug 20, 2020)

Mick said:


> I worry about my wrists because I also do both work and hobbies on computers :') I can see how it happens, it really is rough on the joints... Take care of yourself. I wanted to race you on Sunday. <3
> 
> Also, do I see ibuprofen and a wine glass in the same sentence?



I've also been writing fiction as my primary hobby for almost twenty years. That's very unkind on the wrists - that and university are probably how I did most of the initial damage. 

Do not worry, I will still be racing on Sunday!  No more sessions until then though I don't think I can handle it haha. 

Yes. But I'm not driving or operating machinery (unless pressing the X button on my PS4 controller every now and then to confirm that, yes, I am still watching counts - that screen is so insulting).


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Yep, where he failed to pronounce it


I'm pretty sure he pronounced it correctly


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Temporary avatar change


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm pretty sure he pronounced it correctly


Baloney vs Bologna


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Baloney vs Bologna


bo-log-na


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Baloney vs Bologna


Either way I hate the stuff with a passion


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Either way I hate the stuff with a passion


A food Matty hates???????????!!!!!!!!!11111


----------



## Mick (Aug 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> On my second semester of physics, Oy. Probably wasn’t the best idea with quarantine restrictions but it is what it is


Physics is fun though! At least, I always liked it more than average as far as my classes went. Worth it?



Vrisnem said:


> I've also been writing fiction as my primary hobby for almost twenty years. That's very unkind on the wrists - that and university are probably how I did most of the initial damage.
> 
> Do not worry, I will still be racing on Sunday!  No more sessions until then though I don't think I can handle it haha.
> 
> Yes. But I'm not driving or operating machinery (unless pressing the X button on my PS4 controller every now and then to confirm that, yes, I am still watching counts - that screen is so insulting).



Ah, I did write a lot in the past as well (also fiction) but not for that long and not all of it on a physical keyboard  My wrists are surviving so far, although I think got close to injury with intensive VR gaming at one point ^^'

That's good! I hope I still know how to play MK8. Haven't touched it in so long. So until then, pressing the X button sounds like an excellent pastime, don't practice please ;D


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Anyone wanna go on a date to Pizza Hut with YanDev


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Anyone wanna go on a date to Pizza Hut with YanDev


wheres the disney yandev image when i need it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> wheres the disney yandev image when i need it


I don't know what you just said but you're the first to respond so


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Anyone wanna go on a date to Pizza Hut with YanDev


I'll go to pizza hut but not with that guy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> A food Matty hates???????????!!!!!!!!!11111


Yesh...I also dislike American cheese. Basically anything that tastes like you cut out it’s heart and replaced it with salt and/or plastic, really


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

you dont want to see the message above this


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

Mick said:


> Physics is fun though! At least, I always liked it more than average as far as my classes went. Worth it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The fundamentals of physics are cool and all but not the advanced math you have to do


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 306862
> you dont want to see the message above this


I do


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I do


uh
it's cursed


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

it would be one weird monkey though


----------



## Mick (Aug 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> The fundamentals of physics are cool and all but not the advanced math you have to do



I feel like my brain was made for advanced math. For me it was always so much easier than memorising lists of words or facts.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> A food Matty hates???????????!!!!!!!!!11111


OMG PICKY FOREST EATER


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> uh
> it's cursed


I want to know


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

I have the perfect place for the starry snaps prompt but the bug doesn’t want to spawn in


----------



## Chris (Aug 20, 2020)

Mick said:


> far, although I think got close to injury with intensive VR gaming at one point ^^'
> 
> That's good! I hope I still know how to play MK8. Haven't touched it in so long. So until then, pressing the X button sounds like an excellent pastime, don't practice please ;D


Haha, don't worry, you cannot be worse than me. I have about 15-20hrs on both MK8 and Splatoon 2 and I've had them for three years. I'm awful at them! Last time I played MK8 before this week was in an airport in Amsterdam when my flight got cancelled May 2019. Splatoon 2 I think I played for about an hour a couple of months ago when dizzy bone, Justin, and Murray decided to teach me what salmon run was - before then don't know when the last time I played was.  I played with @Kurb earlier today though!  

For a non-computer-related activity I made a *blanket fort* today! Although it was for pandapple's event so maybe it doesn't count...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> OMG PICKY FOREST EATER


There’s no bologna in Evwirt to my knowledge


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I want to know


cannibal dude


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

Mick said:


> I feel like my brain was made for advanced math. For me it was always so much easier than memorising lists of words or facts.


I have a good grip on math myself but the fact that what you’re given changes on the whim of the test creator it’s a pain to me


----------



## Mick (Aug 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Haha, don't worry, you cannot be worse than me. I have about 15-20hrs on both MK8 and Splatoon 2 and I've had them for three years. I'm awful at them! Last time I played MK8 before this week was in an airport in Amsterdam when my flight got cancelled May 2019. Splatoon 2 I think I played for about an hour a couple of months ago when dizzy bone, Justin, and Murray decided to teach me what salmon run was - before then don't know when the last time I played was.  I played with @Kurb earlier today though!
> 
> For a non-computer-related activity I made a *blanket fort* today! Although it was for pandapple's event so maybe it doesn't count...



Oh good! Then we might be about equally bad  I played a bunch of mario kart 8 on the wii u but that was so long ago, then got it for the switch and never really played it. I never even owned Splatoon. I had to learn the difference between an inkling and an octoling from the cult here. 

Your fort looks_ amazing_! I can't wait to build my own. I'll probably have to do that on Saturday... I don't have that many blankets and pillows around but I'll try to make it work.

I saw a cloud today that looked like a fat dolphin. I think it's my best cloud yet


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> cannibal dude


bro


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> bro


Luka Magnotta


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

I love that y’all go nuts about me disliking a food or two and say I’m picky cuz of it lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

what is are happen


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what is are happen


Shock of all shocks: I DON’T like some foods


----------



## Chris (Aug 20, 2020)

Mick said:


> Oh good! Then we might be about equally bad  I played a bunch of mario kart 8 on the wii u but that was so long ago, then got it for the switch and never really played it. I never even owned Splatoon. I had to learn the difference between an inkling and an octoling from the cult here.
> 
> Your fort looks_ amazing_! I can't wait to build my own. I'll probably have to do that on Saturday... I don't have that many blankets and pillows around but I'll try to make it work.
> 
> I saw a cloud today that looked like a fat dolphin. I think it's my best cloud yet


Same regarding MK8! I wracked up hundreds of hours of it on the Wii U and used to do really well competitively. When playing it this week I constantly came in last...  

It wasn't the cosiest of forts, and it was far too hot, but panda messaged me to say she approved of it so it did the job! Can't wait to see yours.  

That sounds like a very interesting cloud.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Shock of all shocks: I DON’T like some foods


ok


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

I don't know how to do the eyes for ruby


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I don't know how to do the eyes for ruby


draw ruby's eyes


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 20, 2020)

a message to @Saltyy


----------



## Mick (Aug 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Same regarding MK8! I wracked up hundreds of hours of it on the Wii U and used to do really well competitively. When playing it this week I constantly came in last...
> 
> It wasn't the cosiest of forts, and it was far too hot, but panda messaged me to say she approved of it so it did the job! Can't wait to see yours.
> 
> That sounds like a very interesting cloud.



We're going to be fighting for last place!

My fort photo probably won't be as good as my slumber party one but I'll give it some effort. I dunno, I feel like it's not going to compare to what I've seen (then again I live alone & I am crazy enough to go too far with the concept, so we'll see where the ship strands.)

I hope the resemblance is good enough. I'll have to keep looking. :')


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> a message to @Saltyy
> View attachment 306874




LMAO THANKS

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020

send more p5 memes if you find any


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 306876


why


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why


looks yummy


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> looks yummy


no


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 20, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 306876


Why is she holding the container like that is that really how y’all be eating hot dogs by the foot


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Why is she holding the container like that is that really how y’all be eating hot dogs by the foot


Yeah  you dont


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 20, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Yeah  you dont


of course not I eat it CORRECTLY; with two hands


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 20, 2020)

So. I. Didnt censor it right uh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 306876


What brand? If it’s from Oscar Meyer count me out but otherwise I’ll take it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 306876


That high key looks gross iahqffquqqk


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> That high key looks gross iahqffquqqk


no it looks *DEICIOUS*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 306876


that's a long hot dog like someone's gonna die


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> no it looks *DEICIOUS*


no


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> draw ruby's eyes


F


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

pepes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 306885
> pepes


why


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 306876


No


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 306885
> pepes


that one in the top right gives off weird vibes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 306885
> pepes


No


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Chris (Aug 20, 2020)

Mick said:


> We're going to be fighting for last place!
> 
> My fort photo probably won't be as good as my slumber party one but I'll give it some effort. I dunno, I feel like it's not going to compare to what I've seen (then again I live alone & I am crazy enough to go too far with the concept, so we'll see where the ship strands.)
> 
> I hope the resemblance is good enough. I'll have to keep looking. :')


Fluffy friends will take last place. 

Haha, take advantage of that and go nuts! I wanted to do something elaborate but my cats did not help. They kept upsetting themselves by pulling down blankets then acting shocked when it landed on top of them. Had to relocate and shut the doors.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

I have an idea


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 306876


Yes plz


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 306888


been trying to finish this quest for a long time


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 306888


man I wish


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> man I wish


same


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Haha, don't worry, you cannot be worse than me. I have about 15-20hrs on both MK8 and Splatoon 2 and I've had them for three years. I'm awful at them! Last time I played MK8 before this week was in an airport in Amsterdam when my flight got cancelled May 2019. Splatoon 2 I think I played for about an hour a couple of months ago when dizzy bone, Justin, and Murray decided to teach me what salmon run was - before then don't know when the last time I played was.  I played with @Kurb earlier today though!
> 
> For a non-computer-related activity I made a *blanket fort* today! Although it was for pandapple's event so maybe it doesn't count...


You killed me more times than i killed you so _i’m worse than youu_


----------



## Chris (Aug 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You killed me more times than i killed you so _i’m worse than youu_


No way. I think I spent half of the time dead.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

vrisnem is one of us confirmed


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> vrisnem is one of us confirmed


has it not been confirmed before?
once you find your way onto the dweller thread, there's no going back.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> vrisnem is one of us confirmed


_*Insert generic among us reference here*_


----------



## Mick (Aug 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Fluffy friends will take last place.
> 
> Haha, take advantage of that and go nuts! I wanted to do something elaborate but my cats did not help. They kept upsetting themselves by pulling down blankets then acting shocked when it landed on top of them. Had to relocate and shut the doors.



Sabotaged by the cats :') It was still a really cool fort though!

Also I feel like the people that manage to include cats in their entry may have an advantage. Maybe I need to go to the shelter tomorrow for easy bonus points


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> vrisnem is one of us confirmed


This is why Vrisnem is the best mod


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> has it not been confirmed before?
> once you find your way onto the dweller thread, there's no going back.


this is facts


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

I tried to drag someone down into the basement with me but they don't play AC so...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I tried to drag someone down into the basement with me but they don't play AC so...


should be fine


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

It’s time
*starts opening Adobe folder*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

I think I might update my code at 6 or so so y’all’s can see my near-complete canyon!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I think I might update my code at 6 or so so y’all’s can see my near-complete canyon!


ok


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> should be fine


Actually, I think they do, just not often. Hm.


----------



## Chris (Aug 20, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> vrisnem is one of us confirmed





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> has it not been confirmed before?
> once you find your way onto the dweller thread, there's no going back.


What did I do (or not do)?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> What did I do (or not do)?


you made a mistake in coming here 

you cannot come back to the surface


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I tried to drag someone down into the basement with me but they don't play AC so...


Rip
Luckily Josuke got into ac so I was able to drag him down here >:3


----------



## Chris (Aug 20, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> you made a mistake in coming here
> 
> you cannot come back to the surface


All I needed to do was mop the basement floor.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Rip
> Luckily Josuke got into ac so I was able to drag him down here >:3


Neat-o      The more dwellers the better


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> All I needed to do was mop the basement floor.


Well now you're stuck here :3


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> All I needed to do was mop the basement floor.


The basement must have some Evwirt magic in it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> All I needed to do was mop the basement floor.


stop cleaning and have fun 

_riot with the people not clean up after the riot_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> What did I do (or not do)?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 306892


Why is the A in "an" capital


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Why is the A in "an" capital


idk


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

@Kurb wanna play splatoon


----------



## Chris (Aug 20, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> stop cleaning and have fun
> 
> _riot with the people not clean up after the riot_


But... mop.   



Kurb said:


> View attachment 306892


I have no idea what is happening.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> But... mop.
> 
> 
> I have no idea what is happening.


Btw where'd you get the name "vrisnem" from? It's cool


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> But... mop.
> 
> 
> I have no idea what is happening.


no mop, riot with us or be dragged even further down the basement


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Btw where'd you get the name "vrisnem" from? It's cool


I think he said it means "scream" in some European languages


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I think he said it means "scream" in some European languages


Ohh cool


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

Ngl I don't even how to say Vrisnem


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> But... mop.
> 
> 
> I have no idea what is happening.


We have cookies (and Evwirtian foods of dubious safety)!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

-internal vrisneming-

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020



Milky star said:


> Ngl I don't even how to say Vrisnem


I say it how it looks
Vris-nem


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I think he said it means "scream" in some European languages


time to Google translate persona 744689 times and change my user to it

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020



Milky star said:


> Ngl I don't even how to say Vrisnem


bruh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> -internal vrisneming-
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020
> 
> ...


internal vrisneming is now a meme for us


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> internal vrisneming is now a meme for us


_Amazing_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

Bruh I'm not ready for this 3 hour lector I'm tired and this class is too long


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

eh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> -internal vrisneming-
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020
> 
> ...


Oh okay I was thinking that but wasn't sure


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> internal vrisneming is now a meme for us


I just imagine that means drinking a lot of wine


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _Amazing_


*internal vrisneming*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 306898
> eh


what


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

Hhhhhhhhhh I just scared off the beetle I needed for the photo op


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 306898
> eh


how


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

I'm almost at 14k posts holy crappp


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> how


Google translate confuses me


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm almost at 14k posts holy crappp


Wow


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Wow


i have a problem


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

I'm so tired omll but I can't nap


----------



## Chris (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Btw where'd you get the name "vrisnem" from? It's cool



It means to scream. It's a word in several Eastern European languages including Croatian and Serbian.

It specifically stood out to me in a Milan Stanković song in a line that goes, _"ma usne stavi mi ruke da ne *vrisnem*",_ which translates roughly to, _"put your hand over my mouth so I won't *scream*."_



Milky star said:


> Ngl I don't even how to say Vrisnem


The "i" is pronounced "ee": vrees-nem.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i have a problem


Perhaps


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Almost 14k posts?
aHHH I'm behind


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

"You have posted 4410 messages in this thread"
bruh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

I'm freaking *VRISNEMING*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> The "i" is pronounced "ee": vrees-nem.


my life is a lie


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> my life is a lie


Time to mentally pronounce Vris as “Vreese”


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

I'm repeatedly saying "Vreees-nem" out loud to try to get used to it


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

Vreeses pieces


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> The "i" is pronounced "ee": vrees-nem.


bro what


----------



## Chris (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> my life is a lie





Your Local Wild Child said:


> Time to mentally pronounce Vris as “Vreese”





ohare01 said:


> bro what


Just to be ultra confusing my real name looks like it rhymes with "Vris" but it doesn't haha.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> bro what


I
I thought it was
Vr-ihs-nehm


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Just to be ultra confusing my real name looks like it rhymes with "Vris" but it doesn't haha.


Chris


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Just to be ultra confusing my real name looks like it rhymes with "Vris" but it doesn't haha.


ChrisP
Your name is CRISP now


----------



## Mick (Aug 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It means to scream. It's a word in several Eastern European languages including Croatian and Serbian.
> 
> It specifically stood out to me in a Milan Stanković song in a line that goes, _"ma usne stavi mi ruke da ne *vrisnem*",_ which translates roughly to, _"put your hand over my mouth so I won't *scream*."_
> 
> ...



So read it with a funny eastern accent. Got it, no problem


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm repeatedly saying "Vreees-nem" out loud to try to get used to it


I caNT I've always read it as Vris not vrees
This is like the time I found out Genji wasn't pronounced as Jenji or Josuke wasn't pronounced as Jo-suke


----------



## Mick (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> "You have posted 4410 messages in this thread"
> bruh



Where do you see that


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

Joskae Geeeenji


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

how is vris pronounced vrees


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

Vreeeseeeesss


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 20, 2020)

hm


----------



## Chris (Aug 20, 2020)

Mick said:


> So read it with a funny eastern accent. Got it, no problem


Exactly this!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Mick said:


> Where do you see that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

VreeeEEEEEsnem


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Vreeeeeesnem
How will I get used to this
I still haven't gotten used to the others I messed up on


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> View attachment 306910


I'm close
Just a little under 100


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm close
> Just a little under 100


Dude this thread is more than half of your posts


----------



## Chris (Aug 20, 2020)

Is it really that surprising?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

14k POSTS LETS GO


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

I only posted 1.6k here it feels like more


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Is it really that surprising?


yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Dude this thread is more than half of your posts


I am having that sudden and scary realization


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> 14k POSTS LETS GO


You have no life ma'am


----------



## Mick (Aug 20, 2020)

I have 800 here apparently. Not as much but still more than I expected


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You have no life ma'am


You act like I didnt know that already :3c


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> You act like I didnt know that already :3c


I-


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I-


LMAO
It's a fact


----------



## Chris (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> yes


I am a European sheep.


----------



## Mick (Aug 20, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> how is vris pronounced vrees



Haha, funny Russian accent go 'vrees'


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I am a European sheep.


I know nothing about European accents soooo lol


----------



## Chris (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I know nothing about European accents soooo lol


I was meant to spend three months working in a microbiology lab in Croatia last year, but it fell through.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I was meant to spend three months working in a microbiology lab in Croatia last year, but it fell through.


Aww :c
Maybe you can go to a different lab?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020

Also reading the post milestone thread apparently basement posts used to not count toward the post count?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

I got in the Champd Up early look ayy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Aww :c
> Maybe you can go to a different lab?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020
> ...


I think if you go to the last page of the basement, a thread was posted saying that.


----------



## Chris (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Aww :c
> Maybe you can go to a different lab?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020
> ...



Instead I ended up working for an amazing molecular biology lab as part of a biotech company. Unfortunately I lost that job in May due to COVID-19. Ironic, given we were doing work with the virus. 

I believe we enabled that because of The Cellar, due to it having long in-depth posts that weren't being counted.


----------



## Mick (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Also reading the post milestone thread apparently basement posts used to not count toward the post count?



I'm surprised they do, honestly


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I was meant to spend three months working in a microbiology lab in Croatia last year, but it fell through.


Croatia?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> Instead I ended up working for an amazing molecular biology lab as part of a biotech company. Unfortunately I lost that job in May due to COVID-19. Ironic, given we were doing work with the virus.
> 
> I believe we enabled that because of The Cellar, due to it having long in-depth posts that weren't being counted.


Corona can kiss my big toes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Instead I ended up working for an amazing molecular biology lab as part of a biotech company. Unfortunately I lost that job in May due to COVID-19. Ironic, given we were doing work with the virus.
> 
> I believe we enabled that because of The Cellar, due to it having long in-depth posts that weren't being counted.


Ohh alright
I'm glad it was enabled because if it wasn't I would have WAY less posts
Also aw, I hope you can get it back when the pandemic is over


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

If basement posts didn't count, I'd have maybe only 50.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> If basement posts didn't count, I'd have maybe only 50.


_wow_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

I'm gonna go count how many posts of mine aren't in the basement


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> If basement posts didn't count, I'd have maybe only 50.


I’d have a couple hundred at the least


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm gonna go count how many posts of mine aren't in the basement


That might take a while


----------



## Mick (Aug 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Instead I ended up working for an amazing molecular biology lab as part of a biotech company. Unfortunately I lost that job in May due to COVID-19. Ironic, given we were doing work with the virus.
> 
> I believe we enabled that because of The Cellar, due to it having long in-depth posts that weren't being counted.



Aw, that sucks  That sounds like pretty cool work...

Now we have the opposite problem, where high quality basement posts such as "-374" and "Hmmm" are counted


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> That might take a while


Well I'm gonna try searching for my posts in each forum and add 'em together, so maybe it'll reduce time.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Mick said:


> Aw, that sucks  That sounds like pretty cool work...
> 
> Now we have the opposite problem, where high quality basement posts such as "-374" and "Hmmm" are counted


shhhh


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 20, 2020)

Hmm at least a third of my posts are on this thread so


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Hey, when the fair closes, will our posts be deleted, thus reducing our post count?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hey, when the fair closes, will our posts be deleted, thus reducing our post count?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

ayo vrisnem


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 306919
> ayo vrisnem


vrisnem’s one true love


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> vrosnem’s one true love


wine man


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> wine man


So does that mean you don't want to play splatoon


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> So does that mean you don't want to play splatoon


am in beta jackbox world atm


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hey, when the fair closes, will our posts be deleted, thus reducing our post count?


oh yeah @Vrisnem
I hope you don't mind the ping


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> am in beta jackbox world atm


oh ok


----------



## Chris (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh yeah @Vrisnem
> I hope you don't mind the ping


They won't be deleted, but you will no longer be able to see them.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> They won't be deleted, but you will no longer be able to see them.


Ok but wine man


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Ok but wine man


wat


----------



## Chris (Aug 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Ok but wine man



I found real wine.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 306919
> ayo vrisnem


but wine man!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> but wine man!


wine man


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Okay judging by the math so far (and how much I posted on Nook's Cranny), it's safe to say the post number I put (50) will be surpassed.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

*WINE MAN WON!*


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 20, 2020)

Wine killed the chat


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

I’m a feral child I can’t have wine


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

For only few minutes it killed chat


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

It won as the champion of dating and noncommitance in marriage


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

I wonder what the chat will be like in a year
Will it be as active?
I'm actually worried about Summer camp (if I could actually go) because I'm afraid I'll miss out.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I wonder what the chat will be like in a year
> Will it be as active?
> I'm actually worried about Summer camp (if I could actually go) because I'm afraid I'll miss out.


We'll stay alive until dead


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I wonder what the chat will be like in a year
> Will it be as active?
> I'm actually worried about Summer camp (if I could actually go) because I'm afraid I'll miss out.


I wonder if I'll still even be here a year from now


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

I wonder how many pages in the future


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

i dont 


ohare01 said:


> I wonder if I'll still even be here a year from now


wanna think about that


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I wonder how many pages in the future


At this pace we’ll be past 10k


----------



## Chris (Aug 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> It won as the champion of dating and noncommitance in marriage



Wine did!?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i dont
> 
> wanna think about that


Same. I’m having too much fun with this lore I’m making up


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i dont
> 
> wanna think about that


Why, would you miss me?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

What if it's one of those things where it's like "See you tomorrow!" and they don't log on anymore.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Wine did!?


You bet it did. The simplicity of it won over almost 100 players


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

Mick said:


> Aw, that sucks  That sounds like pretty cool work...
> 
> Now we have the opposite problem, where high quality basement posts such as "-374" and "Hmmm" are counted


m


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> What if it's one of those things where it's like "See you tomorrow!" and they don't log on anymore.


oh heck no


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> What if it's one of those things where it's like "See you tomorrow!" and they don't log on anymore.


NO STOP


----------



## Chris (Aug 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You bet it did. The simplicity of it won over almost 100 players


But I like wine _and_ I'm in a committed relationship.


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Oh dear


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> What if it's one of those things where it's like "See you tomorrow!" and they don't log on anymore.


nononononono shouldn't have bumped this now I'm sad


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

I would never
Unless my mom found out


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> But I like wine _and_ I'm in a committed relationship.


_*I just realised Jackbox Party Pack 6 is on sale so i should buy it so Vrisnem can play role models with us*_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> What if it's one of those things where it's like "See you tomorrow!" and they don't log on anymore.


that's my style


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Y'all are actually cool
Like I've had online amigos before but never like this

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020



Origami said:


> that's my style


*no*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> that's my style


_*Don't.*_


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Y'all are actually cool
> Like I've had online amigos before but never like this
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020
> ...


Aww really


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

NGL New Horizons is what got me talking online. I started on the AC shopping site that must not be named but this place is WAY more chill


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*Don't.*_
> 
> Aww really


Yeah!
Though I'll never forget the people on Minecraft.


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

I only had online friends in NL, but I lost them after deleting them on accident


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

I had online friends on nl and roblox, lost them cause of my mom


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

this is getting very downcast


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

My entry for the Celeste thing was 100+ layers on my art software, although I want to finish with shading later.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 20, 2020)

No online friends before :/
*adds to list of reasons you're the best*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

what is happen


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what is happen


Talking about online friends


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Talking about online friends


ok


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Uhm so I did the math, and only 411 of my posts are not in the basement, which is 5.184% of my total posts including this one.


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

It got a bit deep


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 20, 2020)

nevermind


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> nevermind


Try again, I fixed the link.


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Most of my posts are from the basement


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

This was fun so hire me for free if you'd like for me to calculate your post amount outside of the basement.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020

Oh shoot I forgot to include the fair posts


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> This was fun so hire me for free if you'd like for me to calculate your post amount outside of the basement.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020
> 
> Oh shoot I forgot to include the fair posts


Do mee


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

wowie


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Uh try me if you can


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Do mee


Alright. Are there any forums you most definitely know you didn't post in, and would you like me to include the fair posts?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Uh try me if you can


Same questions as above


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Alright. Are there any forums you most definitely know you didn't post in, and would you like me to include the fair posts?


forum websites or here?


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Alright. Are there any forums you most definitely know you didn't post in, and would you like me to include the fair posts?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020
> 
> ...


I think I did not post in other ac games except hhd, only once in Nintendos treehouse, did not also post in the trading villager or buy and sell area of the forum, the bulletin board. I hope it makes sense


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Alright. Are there any forums you most definitely know you didn't post in, and would you like me to include the fair posts?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020
> 
> ...


Hmmm
Animal crossing pocket camp
Animal crossing amiibo card post office
Turnip stalk market
And yea you can include fair posts


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Oh and I didn't post in the intro board and amiibo post office.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> forum websites or here?


here

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020

this may take a while but I can do it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> here
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020
> 
> this may take a while but I can do it


bell tree hq


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 20, 2020)

aight guys I’m gonna reset my town who wants to hold my ca$h


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> aight guys I’m gonna reset my town who wants to hold my ca$h


Not me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

a mod left a post on my profile im scare


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

Ugh I just realized I have work at 9am tommorow wtf


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> a mod left a post on my profile im scare


she asked about my pfp wowie


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 20, 2020)

nvm just gonna reset it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

I cri


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> nvm just gonna reset it


Are you resetting NH or NL?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Are you resetting NH or NL?


island gone now


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> island gone now



Rip O'Hare


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

o


Enxssi said:


> island gone now


h rip


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

I reset my island again and haven't played since


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I reset my island again and haven't played since


Do you need any materials?


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

oh...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Do you need any materials?


Nah I don't want to take anyone's stuff cause I might end up resetting again knowing me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Nah I don't want to take anyone's stuff cause I might end up resetting again knowing me


Okay, I got a lot of stuff if you ever want anything
Same goes for Enx.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 306941


LMAO


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *no*


ok


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

okay counting ohare's posts is harder than I thought


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Yeah, it’s a lot especially ones in the 10k range


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 20, 2020)

ok I gotted chery and rod


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ok I gotted chery and rod


rod is like a top 3 mouse nice


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami I found your face and you do, in fact, radiate Micheal vibes.
Very nice 10/10


----------



## Mick (Aug 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 306941



Wow, truth


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Origami I found your face and you do, in fact, radiate Micheal vibes.
> Very nice 10/10


almost got my name right


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> almost got my name right


Grammarly said it was incorrect the first time I typed it
Dangit


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Time to deposit bells in the abd


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

FeOfficial said:


> Origami I found your face and you do, in fact, radiate Michael vibes.
> Very nice 10/10


I'll also take that as a compliment


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> okay counting ohare's posts is harder than I thought


oh no


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> I'll also take that as a compliment


was it a bad compliment


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

I need to work on my starry snaps entry...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

barn find


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

I want to goof in a racing game, but the Xbox is broken
I remember crashing the car multiple times and causing chaos in a racing game.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> was it a bad compliment


better than the wooly mammoth one I got


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Aight, @ohare01, here's the amount of your posts not in the basement: 859
As you can tell, I got quite tired at the end, so I'll do Clockwise and Kurb in a bit


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> barn find


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> better than the wooly mammoth one I got


oh sorry 'bout that


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 306948


barn


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Aight, @ohare01, here's the amount of your posts not in the basement: 859
> As you can tell, I got quite tired at the end, so I'll do Clockwise and Kurb in a bit


*Bro*


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

That is a lot...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> That is a lot...


_*I didn't realize how much I posted in the basement until now holy frick*_


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

I assume 80% or 70 of posts are from the basement.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Okay onto Clockwise


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

I was active in the basement in 2o17 too so I probably have about 3-400 outside of here

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020

c-star is awake here comes the love reacts


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Yep, but I limited myself to reacts a bit


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> a mod left a post on my profile im scare


lmao that happened a few days ago, there was much panik


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Tequila's eyeball is about to fall off


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

A mod left a post
It was sheep


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Seastar's back


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

I need to reupload the pillow fort and add an outside.... 
aaaaaaa
That means I have to redo it.
Fudge


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Wait, do PMs count as posts? I doubt it but I'm gonna test.


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

PM’s don’t count as posts


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> PM’s don’t count as posts


ok


----------



## Mick (Aug 20, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I need to reupload the pillow fort and add an outside....
> aaaaaaa
> That means I have to redo it.
> Fudge



Aaah, no...


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Painful of course...
I hope they understand
I have to redo it...........
Since I took it down after finishing it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

I'm so ****ing bad at coding ugh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

whomst is anonymous lemur


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 20, 2020)

hhhhhhhh Im need it


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Cool jacket


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm so ****ing bad at coding ugh


like most things I'm sure you'll get better with practice (atleast I'd hope thats how its goes or else I might've just thrown a lot of money away)


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

I hate this ****


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 306953
> hhhhhhhh Im need it


is that new? I dont recognize it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> like most things I'm sure you'll get better with practice (atleast I'd hope thats how its goes or else I might've just thrown a lot of money away)


Yeah but it's just so frustrating ughh


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Yeah coding is hard, takes time.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yeah but it's just so frustrating ughh


What language are you learning?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> What language are you learning?


Html
It was easy at first but it's gettibg harder and I don't like it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Html
> It was easy at first but it's gettibg harder and I don't like it


Oh
I only know a bit of it but it does seem kinda hard :[


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

I'm pretty sure I'll be learning all the languages lol, it's my only plan so I can't mess it up


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> I'm pretty sure I'll be learning all the languages lol, it's my only plan so I can't mess it up


Aren't there at least 700?


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

I know some Visual Basic....
Some JavaScript and html...


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 20, 2020)

hi seastar


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 306957
> hi seastar


same


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 20, 2020)

i know a bit of code

```
<html>
    <body>
        <h1>yooooooooooooo</h1>
        <p>hi</p>
    </body>
</html>
```
and if I really used my brain I could put a video in
but that’s about it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

The only reason I know the small amount of HTML is to edit templates on Toyhou.se


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 306957
> hi seastar


i got 16-32


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

I have a ton of Photoshop esqe things my dad downloaded on my computer should I use them


----------



## Mick (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> I'm pretty sure I'll be learning all the languages lol, it's my only plan so I can't mess it up



There's really no need. If you know a few, you know enough to work with most. The only difference between many of them is exactly how they write it down (And there is no way to learn that for every language in detail. We have google! )

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020



ohare01 said:


> I have a ton of Photoshop esqe things my dad downloaded on my computer should I use them



Photo editing can be a fun skill to master. If you are interested I say go for it!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

What should I makE


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I have a ton of Photoshop esqe things my dad downloaded on my computer should I use them


Do it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What should I makE


Take something wholesome and make it cursed


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Make tbt randomized


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Take something wholesome and make it cursed


the smart eraser will help with this no matter what

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Make tbt randomized


wh at


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Take something wholesome and make it cursed


my dad will see whatever i make btw


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

my palms continue to s w e a t

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020



ohare01 said:


> my dad will see whatever i make btw


oh uh never mind then


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> my palms continue to s w e a t
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020
> 
> ...


Mood
And yeah lmfao


----------



## Mick (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What should I makE



Take a photo and mess with the colours? Maybe try some filters, or find out how to crop and resize images. That's a good start. o:


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Randomize a user


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I love that y’all go nuts about me disliking a food or two and say I’m picky cuz of it lol


I thought I was the picky eater.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Randomize a user


_What are you talking about_


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Are you trying to code or photoshop


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> my dad will see whatever i make btw


Hey yo my school will see what i make and does that stop me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Are you trying to code or photoshop


I just finished with code and I'm watching a video and when I'm done I might photoshop

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020



Kurb said:


> Hey yo my school will see what i make and does that stop me


you haven't met my dad

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020

if i make something cursed he will question the heck out of me lmao


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I just finished with code and I'm watching a video and when I'm done I might photoshop


if i ever get done with html
_what does randomized TBT entail_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Reminds me of the SCP some kids made next to me in school
It was a mix of Abomination and SCP-173
Too bad it is lost to the vagaries of time


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> if i ever get done with html
> _what does randomized TBT entail_


bro idk ask clockwise


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> bro idk ask clockwise


@Clockwise


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Uh rng, press the button and it will select a random tbt user with code


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

I don't know how to code...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Uh rng, press the button and it will select a random tbt user with code


mate that's legit 2/3 lines at best


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

I hope they accept the pillow fort entry again
I just added the photo so it gets accepted...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't know how to code...


I added alt text to my signature after saying this...


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> mate that's legit 2/3 lines at best


what about taking you to a random thread instead of a user


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> what about taking you to a random thread instead of a user


Make it be a random post.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Make it be a random post.


Random picture?


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

I wish tbt had rotating avatars so i don’t have to switch often, I know they won’t add it, but it looks nice


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Random picture?


Hmm...
I just tried to guess random images and got nowhere


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm...
> I just tried to guess random images and got nowhere


I remember those gifs


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I remember those gifs


I put that to get the attachment code and then I just left it there because why not?


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

I wonder how long it takes to do the magazine entry


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 20, 2020)

what should I name my island I want it to be spooky


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Hmmm
Think of ancient Greek names

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020

Erebus? Idk


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> what should I name my island I want it to be spooky


Lavender (Town)
Threed
Twilight (Town) (I meant from Paper Mario TTYD)


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> what should I name my island I want it to be spooky


vaporeon


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> what about taking you to a random thread instead of a user


threads are linked by letters which cannot be randomized

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020



Seastar said:


> Lavender (Town)
> Threed
> Twilight (Town) (I meant from Paper Mario TTYD)


"threed"
Hey hey hey what a copyright infringement


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> vaporeon


*AH*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> "threed"
> Hey hey hey what a copyright infringement


You named your island Fourside


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Town of Vaporeon


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 20, 2020)

time to google translate “spooky” in like 80 different languages


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Spooky Names at BabyNames.com
					

Spooky, scary names from fiction and across the world!




					www.babynames.com


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

Not only does Threed have zombies and ghosts (during the story)
It also has the spooky tent glitch
Y a y


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 20, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Spooky Names at BabyNames.com
> 
> 
> Spooky, scary names from fiction and across the world!
> ...


I missed my chance to be named chaos


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Not only does Threed have zombies and ghosts (during the story)
> It also has the spooky tent glitch
> Y a y


"HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH"


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

I should change my aesthetic for the fair, but I might end up with temporary icon changes...
=/


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> "HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH"


I'm pretty sure I was getting "PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP"


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm pretty sure I was getting "PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP"


pp funny
_*Help*_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

spoojy


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 20, 2020)

what if my town was called cereberus and had 3 dog villagers


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> what if my town was called cereberus and had 3 dog villagers


I don't get this reference


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> what if my town was called cereberus and had 3 dog villagers


sounds cool if Bones isn't one there might be a riot


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Interesting idea
Rip Eureka


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

help


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I don't get this reference


itssa dog with three heads


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> itssa dog with three heads


Ohh


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> pp funny
> _*Help*_


There's also loud beeping noises that make me regret letting my Wii U display on the TV.
Y a y


ohare01 said:


> I don't get this reference


3-headed dog.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 20, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> sounds cool if Bones isn't one there might be a riot


of course I would have bones
and lucky
and another one


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> of course I would have bones
> and lucky
> and another one


Biskit or riot


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> of course I would have bones
> and lucky
> and another one


Cherry's default shirt is a spider web tee


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

ALSO I JUST REALIZED KURB USED THE AESTHETIC KURB IN HIS SIGNATURE LOL


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> what should I name my island I want it to be spooky


Did you decide already?
'Cause I think Saskia means "knife," if you consider knives to be spooky.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> of course I would have bones
> and lucky
> and another one


yay thank you, you're safe again
Walker or Marcel?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> yay thank you, you're safe again
> Walker or Marcel?


*Biskit*


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

What game is that from


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> yay thank you, you're safe again
> Walker or Marcel?


Walker gives me bad vibes now... for reasons.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Walker gives me bad vibes now... for reasons.


same


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Walker gives me bad vibes now... for reasons.


same


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Walker gives me bad vibes now... for reasons.


_oh_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Did you decide already?
> 'Cause I think Saskia means "knife," if you consider knives to be spooky.


Aw darn, i already decided of cerberus rip ;/


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _oh_


a user who shall not be named's favorite villager was Walker


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Aw darn, i already decided of cerberus rip ;/


Cerebrus is cool so yeet

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020



ohare01 said:


> a user who shall not be named's favorite villager was Walker


Yeah
I heard what happened


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

That Walker icon scares me now


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Cerebrus is cool so yeet
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020
> 
> ...


yes
he's also my sister's favorite so that's awkward


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> yes
> he's also my sister's favorite so that's awkward


Even though I wasn't there for what happened, it's probably the reason Walker is my least favorite.
so rip


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

what did happen with that guy anyway


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

I wonder what dogs should fit well, I was thinking of Bones, Butch and Lucky


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

For some reason, I have my best friend's favorite villager on my island lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

oh yeah, Josuke the crow was still there when I left half an hour ago
Abri your friend is a slow eater


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 20, 2020)

is the user who shall not be named cadycat


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> what did happen with that guy anyway


sent some inappropriate Bob and Punchy stuff in a private chat after telling us not to look it up, so we reported him and Vrisnem came in the chat and banned him


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Bubbles


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> is the user who shall not be named cadycat


Dude_skillz


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 20, 2020)

nevermind am dumby


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh yeah, Josuke the crow was still there when I left half an hour ago
> Abri your friend is a slow eater


no wonder he always takes so long when he leaves for dinner


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> nevermind am dumby


who's cadycat


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> sent some inappropriate Bob and Punchy stuff in a private chat after telling us not to look it up, so we reported him and Vrisnem came in the chat and banned him


wonderful

bob and punchy stuff is pretty cursed

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> who's cadycat


likes pink and pinks


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I wonder what dogs should fit well, I was thinking of Bones, Butch and Lucky


i still need those dude_skillz memes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> wonderful
> 
> bob and punchy stuff is pretty cursed
> 
> ...


Yeah :/


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

“You guys can’t handle the real world”
This is one of the things he said in our locked convo


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Bubbles


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> who's cadycat


A user who seemed extremely young so Kurb contacted the staff about it and I think she got banned bc of how young she probably is

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020



Clockwise said:


> “You guys can’t handle the real world”
> This is one of the things he said in our locked convo


Yeah :/ ffs


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> “You guys can’t handle the real world”
> This is one of the things he said in our locked convo


ah, so the real world is bob and punchy stuff
can I leave Earth now


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ah, so the real world is bob and punchy stuff
> can I leave Earth now


I still try to avoid that stuff as an adult so hhhhhhhhhh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

take me awayyy 
a secret plaaaaace
a sweet escaaaaape


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I still try to avoid that stuff as an adult so hhhhhhhhhh


^^^^
the dude was so incredibly stupid


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

He also ruined Bob and Punchy for me so nice


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 306973


is that Bluechair?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

guess he didn't get the memo


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 306974
> guess he didn't get the memo


LMAO


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> is that Bluechair?


yeah, I think so


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

Random cute Olivia


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Olivia is nice


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Random cute Olivia
> View attachment 306975


Olivia's great
10/10 would have again


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 20, 2020)

can’t believe he didn’t know that we live in a simulation


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

I used to think Olivia was ugly dont tell milky But she looks aight in nh


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 20, 2020)

Have a Morgana too c:


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Josuke the crow is back because he dropped the scone in the gutter


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I used to think Olivia was ugly dont tell milky But she looks aight in nh


I liked her a lot in City Folk


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Josuke the crow is back because he dropped the scone in the gutter


He left for dinner so I guess that's what he's doing rn


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 20, 2020)

every character looks aight in new horizons


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

He just came back :0 conspiracy

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020



Enxssi said:


> every character looks aight in new horizons


But not Barold


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> every character looks aight in new horizons


...no


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

except for apple and flurry... disgusting rodents


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> except for apple and flurry... disgusting rodents


Flurry??


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> He left for dinner so I guess that's what he's doing rn


His walking is quite loud and he crows a lot


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> His walking is quite loud and he crows a lot


im nervous to meet him irl
what if he crows at me


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Flurry??


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

I used to be oblivious to Beardo's design flaw.
Now I am disgusted.


Origami said:


> except for apple and flurry... disgusting rodents


*What*


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> except for apple and flurry... disgusting rodents


i did not like apple either but what do you have against rodents


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 306977


Excuse me but that is adorable.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> im nervous to meet him irl
> what if he crows at me


Well, crows are quite smart, so play it cool or else his murder will come and get you.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 20, 2020)

All the mice are discusting rodents please die


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

woahhh jack with no box


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 306978
> woahhh jack with no box


Box with no Jack


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> All the mice are discusting rodents please die


_*No.*_


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Box games


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*No.*_


but mice


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Well, crows are quite smart, so play it cool or else his murder will come and get you.


can't believe i used to date a crow smh


Rosie977 said:


> All the mice are discusting rodents please die


Rod exists :c


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Some mice aren’t that bad


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> can't believe i used to date a crow smh
> 
> Rod exists :c


ok rod is safe but everyone else


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 20, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> All the mice are discusting rodents please die


Bettina


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ok rod is safe but everyone else


I agree with this statement


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> but mice


No.
I love some of them. Just some uhhh


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Bettina


*karen


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> No.
> I love some of them. Just some uhhh


_Limberg -shivers-_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

anyone wanna see a jerboa


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> anyone wanna see a jerboa


wha


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*No.*_


quiet calamari lady


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> anyone wanna see a jerboa


uh whomst


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _Limberg -shivers-_


Yeah, I said some for a reason.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 20, 2020)

guys what’s your favorite shep


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> guys what’s your favorite shep


Sheep?
Etolie


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> wha


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 306980View attachment 306981


THOSE ARE SO CUTE
I WANT


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> THOSE ARE SO CUTE
> I WANT


They remind me of the circus mice in Coraline so I love 'em


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 306980View attachment 306981


Huzzah a mouse of quality
gib


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> quiet calamari lady


Am I only known for Ribbon? Hhhh I'm an octopus.


Enxssi said:


> guys what’s your favorite shep


Shep.
Okay just kidding... Étoile


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> They remind me of the circus mice in Coraline so I love 'em


I never watched coraline


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> guys what’s your favorite shep


Frita the burger shep

also sorry I got caught in weeds again


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Am I only known for Ribbon? Hhhh I'm an octopus.
> 
> Shep.
> Okay just kidding... Étoile


yes calamari lady


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

He became one with the cheese


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 20, 2020)

Can I interest anyone in some calamari?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 20, 2020)

best boy


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 306982
> View attachment 306984
> He became one with the cheese


Chadder isn't bad either lmao


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Can I interest anyone in some calamari?


From nonsapient squid please


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Charter isn't bad either lmao


agreed
he just reminded me of Spy Mouse


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Charter isn't bad either lmao


Ah yes charter lmao


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> agreed
> he just reminded me of Spy Mouse


oh no you quoted it before I could edit it
Frick autocorrect

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> Ah yes charter lmao


AUToCORREcT


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> yes calamari lady


I'm only half calamari hhhhh


Rosie977 said:


> Can I interest anyone in some calamari?


.....From where?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm only half calamari hhhhh
> 
> .....From where?


oh ya know, that fryer over there


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 20, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Ah yes charter lmao


your joke no longer work muahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahaahahahhah


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Dora is not bad at all


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> oh ya know, that fryer over there


........How about no.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 20, 2020)

I


Enxssi said:


> your joke no longer work muahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahaahahahhah


I don't have such weaknesses


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

@FrogslimeOfficial im planning on watching nanbaka tonight, the dubbed version
But before I do, does it have any cursing in it? I don't mind minor swears but I mean major ones


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @FrogslimeOfficial im planning on watching nanbaka tonight, the dubbed version
> But before I do, does it have any cursing in it? I don't mind minor swears but I mean major ones


Hmm, no, don't think so. Depends on what you count as minor vs. major. I think dub has more swears than sub, though.
Also rip to your retinas.


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

I’d like to watch it someday, looks interesting


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hmm, no, don't think so. Depends on what you count as minor vs. major. I think dub has more swears than sub, though.
> Also rip to your retinas.


For minor i mean like the d word, the a word, stuff like that lol
_and yep I'm ready to lose my eyesight_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> For minor i mean like the d word, the a word, stuff like that lol
> _and yep I'm ready to lose my eyesight_


Yeah, I'd say minor.
_I hope I'm not forgetting anything._


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

My brother really likes Bella and nobody mentioned her
Also I think Broccolo is adorable


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> My brother really likes Bella and nobody mentioned her
> Also I think Broccolo is adorable


Bella is no im sorry


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

I found a tier list for AC mice








						animal crossing mice
					

animal crossing mice tier list generated from the animal crossing mice tier list template



					tierlists.com


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> My brother really likes Bella and nobody mentioned her
> Also I think Broccolo is adorable


We had Bella in CF. She was alright but there’s better peppies


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Bella was ok in NL


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

aight here's my rankings


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Can I interest anyone in some calamari?


ya


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> We had Bella in CF. She was alright but there’s better peppies


Yeah, that's probably why he left her behind...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I found a tier list for AC mice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> View attachment 306988


I am content with this


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I am content with this


Carmen and Rod are top tier
I wish they could bring Carmen back and change her name or something


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> guys what’s your favorite shep


take a guess
honk honk


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 306986
> aight here's my rankings


The top one is so bad that I love him so much


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> The top one is so bad that I love him so much


do you feel like that for Barold too


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

I'm probably just weird.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> do you feel like that for Barold too


no way jose


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> no way jose


_good_


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 306986
> aight here's my rankings


that's wierd , not working


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> that's wierd , not working











						animal crossing mice
					

animal crossing mice tier list generated from the animal crossing mice tier list template



					tierlists.com


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

moose brocollo rod and bella are top tier mouses

anicotti can burn in hell


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

My tier list


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 20, 2020)

Got it!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 306990My tier list


Can't believe you'd do my boy Moose like that


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

I’d do mine, but I’m busy with story mode


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Can't believe you'd do my boy Moose like that


His hair is scribbled on with a crayon so I can’t trust him


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Can't believe you'd do my boy Moose like that


Your boy was my victim
The greatest and most rewarding kill may I add


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

Forest law and all that jazz


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

Chadder is one of my ideas for who could replace Keaton so... hmph.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

how do I tell Blender I'm not interested


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Got it!
> View attachment 306991


Good

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 306992
> how do I tell Blender I'm not interested


LMAO


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 20, 2020)

I just glance at this thread and you're talking about one of my favorite AC species? Looks like I've been summoned. 

Dora and Carmen are two of my favorite villagers I don't care what anyone says.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I just glance at this thread and you're talking about one of my favorite AC species? Looks like I've been summoned.
> 
> Dora and Carmen are two of my favorite villagers I don't care what anyone says.


Dora is a permanent resident of my first New Leaf town.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 20, 2020)

Chadder was my forced smug, I ate him as soon as I got the chance
Moose... let's say he had to go for personal reasons


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Can't believe you'd do my boy Moose like that


frogslime knows where its at


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

My brother calls Diana a rat for some reason...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> CANCELLING FROG'S WIFI AT 3AM!!!! (GONE WRONG) (OMG IT STOPPED WORKING)


I'm blaming Enxssi for being the reason my WiFi is so slow


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> frogslime knows where its at


hippity hoppity your soul is now my property


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

....I thought Carmen was a bunny.


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Blender 3D is fun if you know the instructions


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Dora is a permanent resident of my first New Leaf town.


Her design is so simple yet so nice. She lived in my City Folk town for around 5 years.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020



Seastar said:


> ....I thought Carmen was a bunny.


Carmen is a mouse who had her identity stolen by that criminal rabbit.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Carmen the bunny reminds me of my aunt
Same haircut, I wonder...


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

the real tier list


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 306994
> the real tier list


Tom and Kiki that low?
I-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 306994
> the real tier list


Tabby is at least a C+


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296620354069319681


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Tom and Kiki that low?
> I-


ikr :c


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Tabby is at least a C+


Agreed


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Tom is A+ tier for me
I will make a shrine for him in NH just like NL


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 20, 2020)

Tom is godly+++ tier


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

kikis nose is large


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

I'm making a full tier list now so you can see how weird I am lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Tom is A+ tier for me
> I will make a shrine for him in NH just like NL


I'm getting reminded of the shrines I'd make in Roblox-


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Lucas4080 said:


> a simp for ohare


why


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm making a full tier list now so you can see how weird I am lol


br


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> kikis nose is large


You're right, she should share some with Katt.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why


not wrong


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

I’d post my shrine, but I copied his NL house in NL


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 20, 2020)

pfft shrines?
Get on my level I got an island


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> not wrong


no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no


Jo'Hare simp


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

shrines? pfft try growing up with punchy, had him as kid on wii, as a your age in 3ds and now as a adult in crisis on switch


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Jo'Hare simp


no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> shrines? pfft try growing up with punchy, had him as kid on wii, as a your age in 3ds and now as a adult in crisis on switch


would you marry punchy if he was real


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> would you marry punchy if he was real


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> would you marry punchy if he was real


2 things
1. i don't swing that way
2. hes a cat bro


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> pfft shrines?
> Get on my level I got an island


Well then
Tom or Punchy?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

A+ tier list


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> 2 things
> 1. i don't swing that way
> 2. hes a cat bro


not dedicated enough


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

deer are a pretty mixed bag


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 20, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Well then
> Tom or Punchy?


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

I need to check my NL town again

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020

Hm...
The most better though
Pick one


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Me, an intellectual:
> Why not both?


hold on Imma find a fusion


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hold on Imma find a fusion


oh no
this reminds me of when Pinkshade made a fusion of O'Hare and Moe.. _shivers_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> oh no
> this reminds me of when Pinkshade made a fusion of O'Hare and Moe.. _shivers_


_I need to see this_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _I need to see this_


oh no
maybe you could go through her old posts,, idk where it is


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Hmm 


ohare01 said:


> oh no
> maybe you could go through her old posts,, idk where it is


I'll try to find it


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

For now...
I’m not angry btw


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Wait, did Pink post it on Last Person to Post Wins? 'Cause it might've been cleared. I couldn't find anything.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

alright guys, see you tomorrow!™


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> alright guys, see you tomorrow!™


don't let the bed bugs consume you


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> don't let the bed bugs consume you


if i dont post by tomorrow morning they did


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wait, did Pink post it on Last Person to Post Wins? 'Cause it might've been cleared. I couldn't find anything.


I think so, dang did they actually clear all our stuff-


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

im shocked nobody got angry since that was the example someone used earlier

"imagine if the last thing someone said was alright, see you guys tomorrow!"


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I think so, dang did they actually clear all our stuff-


Either that or my smooth brain can't track it down


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> im shocked nobody got angry since that was the example someone used earlier
> 
> "imagine if the last thing someone said was alright, see you guys tomorrow!"


don't you dare


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> im shocked nobody got angry since that was the example someone used earlier
> 
> "imagine if the last thing someone said was alright, see you guys tomorrow!"


dude I swear 
don't dissapear


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> im shocked nobody got angry since that was the example someone used earlier
> 
> "imagine if the last thing someone said was alright, see you guys tomorrow!"


*no *


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> dude I swear
> don't dissapear


always check discord


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami is gonna clown us isn't he


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 20, 2020)

I'm actually gonna go work on fort, you better still be here when I come back-


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Tfw a mod likes your post in the contest while your pfp was changed


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'm actually gonna go work on fort, you better still be here when I come back-


fortnite tilted towers


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> fortnite tilted towers


no


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> im shocked nobody got angry since that was the example someone used earlier
> 
> "imagine if the last thing someone said was alright, see you guys tomorrow!"


stop


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

did they nerf my main Splatoon weapon or am I getting rusty


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> stop


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 307001


why


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 307001


n


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why


I think him sending cursed images are mandatory and what keeps him alive


----------



## Mick (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 307001



I opened this thread because I couldn't sleep and you are not helping


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

Mick said:


> I opened this thread because I couldn't sleep and you are not helping


Might I suggest forest noises? Except those that include the Chills...


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

star wars deep lore characters am i right


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Might I suggest forest noises? Except those that include the Chills...


The Chills?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 307003
> star wars deep lore characters am i right


Deep lore or deep web

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> The Chills?


Kept me up at night


----------



## Mick (Aug 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Might I suggest forest noises? Except those that include the Chills...



I have a fan running, that usually helps. Forest noises just wake me up, I used to live next to one and forest noises = morning and time to wake up


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 307003
> star wars deep lore characters am i right


I thought you were gonna sleep, not prevent _us _from doing so


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 307003
> star wars deep lore characters am i right


i thought you said my first name for a second there


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> are thought you were gonna sleep, not prevent _us _from doing so


I will never sleep again


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> are thought you were gonna sleep, not prevent _us _from doing so


are thought?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020



Kurb said:


> i thought you said my first name for a second there


ok ethaniel


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> are thought?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020
> 
> ...


how did I type are and not I


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> are thought?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020
> 
> ...


wrong


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

Mick said:


> I have a fan running, that usually helps. Forest noises just wake me up, I used to live next to one and forest noises = morning and time to wake up


Ah alright then. IRL I put forest noises on when I slept when my older sibling was out for grad school


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> wrong


you will never be in the star wars deep lore im sorry


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> wrong


Ethan Maximus, right?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> you will never be in the star wars deep lore im sorry








	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ethan Maximus, right?


stop


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 20, 2020)

baxter


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 307008
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020
> 
> ...


Wait is that actually your real name


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wait is that actually your real name


not the last name, no


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 307008
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020
> 
> ...





dud bolt


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 307010
> dud bolt


Cursed critter


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 307010
> dud bolt


he looks like a ****ing watto hippo horse zombie


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 307010
> dud bolt


reminds me of the movie that scared baby James


----------



## Mick (Aug 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ah alright then. IRL I put forest noises on when I slept when my sibling was out for grad school



I heard it works for many people! The thing that usually puts me right to sleep is heavy rain. Unfortunately I can't usually hear it hitting the roof and windows of the house I live in now. The fan works pretty well though.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Cursed critter


_He looks like he’s from evwirt _


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm making a full tier list now so you can see how weird I am lol


This is taking forever...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> _He looks like he’s from evwirt _


Evwirt’s got a lot of odd stuff for sure


----------



## Mick (Aug 20, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 307012



Here, have two more


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

this guy was such a ***** in the game


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 307014
> this guy was such a ***** in the game


Are y’all trying to keep Mick up?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

Mick said:


> Here, have two more


thanks I got 5 more


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

i should mention i found a working ac unit so finally, at the end of summer i have ac


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Okay so I was thinking of the Dark Crystal


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Okay so I was thinking of the Dark Crystal
> View attachment 307016


yeh he would fit right in there


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

I have been accepted.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Okay so I was thinking of the Dark Crystal
> View attachment 307016


More cursed critters that remind me of stuff in Evwirt


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Okay so I was thinking of the Dark Crystal
> View attachment 307016


Uh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 307018
> I have been accepted.


I got accepted too!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 307018
> I have been accepted.


same but I got accepted with a joker pfp which made my entry look dumb


----------



## Mick (Aug 20, 2020)

I still need to finish my signature for the thing :0 It's going to be so amazing I can't wait


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

I just want September to come around


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

whatever you do never trust this man


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

I haven't started on anything yet 'cause  procrastination so I can't wait to rush everything at the last minute


----------



## Mick (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 307021
> whatever you do never trust this man



Why not, he looks like a cool cat


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

Mick said:


> Why not, he looks like a cool cat


furry


----------



## Mick (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I haven't started on anything yet 'cause  procrastination so I can't wait to rush everything at the last minute



I have started on lots of things because I have been in the mood to draw lately and they provided me with so many reasons and ideas. ^^

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020



Saltyy said:


> furry



Aren't all cats o:


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

Diana what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Mick said:


> I have started on lots of things because I have been in the mood to draw lately and they provided me with so many reasons and ideas. ^^
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020
> 
> ...


please share your pizazz and energy


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> same but I got accepted with a joker pfp which made my entry look dumb


I got accepted with my other anime pfp so mine did too


----------



## Mick (Aug 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 307023Diana what



_Inspection_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I got accepted with my other anime pfp so mine did too


rip us


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

hmmmmmmmm


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 307024
> hmmmmmmmm


You've unlocked something new?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 307024
> hmmmmmmmm


Holy crap when did that get there


----------



## Mick (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> please share your pizazz and energy



I mean just _look_ at my profile picture. I drew the eyebrows *on* the helmet. I should probably be in Art Jail but what I am saying is, just do the thing. Nobody will stop you!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Its on mine too


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

Mick said:


> _Inspection_


Inspecting the totally not ominous fossil


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Mick said:


> I mean just _look_ at my profile picture. I drew the eyebrows *on* the helmet. I should probably be in Art Jail but what I am saying is, just do the thing. Nobody will stop you!


Eyebrows on the helmet? No no, that's great.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

Hhhhhhhh
I'm almost done with the list but I _*just*_ realized the new villagers aren't there
W H Y


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

im en route to pummel kurbs insides


----------



## Mick (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Eyebrows on the helmet? No no, that's great.



Aw, thanks!
You too can achieve greatness, just get started already <3


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

Yeah... that wasn't there before.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

Previous names?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

i have arrived at kurbs house


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> i have arrived at kurbs house


Uh


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hhhhhhhh
> I'm almost done with the list but I _*just*_ realized the new villagers aren't there
> W H Y


I don't want all my hard work wasted buuuuut
I just found out the Wolf Link image is incorrectly transparent and it looks awful on the list.
I can't deal with these problems.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't want all my hard work wasted buuuuut
> I just found out the Wolf Link image is incorrectly transparent and it looks awful on the list.
> I can't deal with these problems.


What list?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Uh


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> i have arrived at kurbs house


poor kurb


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 307031


okay then


----------



## Mick (Aug 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Yeah... that wasn't there before.
> 
> View attachment 307027



They need to approve that sort of thing?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

Mick said:


> They need to approve that sort of thing?


do you want someone to change their user to curse words?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What list?


This one that I think I'm giving up on








						Create a The Ultimate Animal Crossing Villager Tier List
					

A complete list of all Animal Crossing villagers!* *redudant characters like Bliss, Hazel and Sally not included.




					tiermaker.com


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> okay then


he had it coming


----------



## Mick (Aug 20, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> do you want someone to change their user to curse words?



No, but usernames don't need to be approved for new accounts either, do they? I don't know, it has been 7 years


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> do you want someone to change their user to curse words?


i should've tried that


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

Mick said:


> No, but usernames don't need to be approved for new accounts either, do they? I don't know, it has been 7 years


Since mine changed instantly, I don't think there actually was an approval process...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> i should've tried that


No


----------



## Mick (Aug 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Since mine changed instantly, I don't think there actually was an approval process...



Must be automatic then. It might even check it against a list of bad words.  

Anyway, interesting new page I guess


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Since mine changed instantly, I don't think there actually was an approval process...


Maybe it's a new thing? To approve names?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

Also, uhhh
I can't uncheck that so...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

bah wur


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> bah wur


_tax evasion_


----------



## Mick (Aug 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Also, uhhh
> I can't uncheck that so...
> View attachment 307034



That checkmark might prevent us from seeing your old name on your profile or something. Just guessing


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 20, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> bah wur


fudge butt heck poopy 
I did a bad


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

still disappointed in crunchyroll for uploading one of the worst rips of one of the best anime ops ever


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _tax evasion_


Evwirt’s favorite pastime


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

Mick said:


> That checkmark might prevent us from seeing your old name on your profile or something. Just guessing


I'm pretty sure that's what it does.
But why I actually have no choice is a mystery.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Evwirt’s favorite pastime


thats the whole reason you chose that life isnt it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _tax evasion_


NO HOW DID YOU BYPASS THE CENSOR


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> NO HOW DID YOU BYPASS THE CENSOR


DON'T TELL VREEESNEM


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> fudge butt heck poopy
> I did a bad


_how could you_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

I doubt anyone will get this...
_*Peck.*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> DON'T TELL VREEESNEM


@vreeesnem


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> @vreeesnem


bro


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> @vreeesnem


too clever I applaud you


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> bro


what


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 20, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> @vreeesnem


Dang it!


----------



## Mick (Aug 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I doubt anyone will get this...
> _*Peck.*_



...Hat in time?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

S o


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> too clever I applaud you


how so lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> S o


aloha mother


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

_*Why am I posting the context?*_


Spoiler


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> how so lol


idk my brain is small so it's a low bar


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> aloha mother


milk


----------



## Mick (Aug 20, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> @vreeesnem



I just wanted to see if it would take me to a user page...
not like this


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> thats the whole reason you chose that life isnt it


No I was cursed to live in one of the wilder bits but I can go pretty much anywhere as long as it’s in Evwirt


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*Why am I posting the context?*_
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


how does that work


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 20, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> @vreeesnem


I don't know what that actually is but good job you probably did a rick rolling


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> milk


give us the milk, milky star 
I crave the calcium


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> @vreeesnem


i have honestly not seen that vid since i was like 12

thanks for the nostalgia


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

Mick said:


> I just wanted to see if it would take me to a user page...
> not like this


_Muahahahaha_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> I don't know what that actually is but good job you probably did a rick rolling


the trolololo song lmao


----------



## Mick (Aug 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*Why am I posting the context?*_
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Such an awesome game c:


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> how does that work


I don't know. Those birds are weird.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

_i have achieved comedE and fayme_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

It's important for all of you to know that I am biodegradable


----------



## Mick (Aug 20, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> _Muahahahaha_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020
> 
> ...



I will get you back for this


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what


why


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It's important for all of you to know that I am biodegradable


Isn't everyone?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It's important for all of you to know that I am biodegradable


that's useful


Mick said:


> I will get you back for this


try me 


ohare01 said:


> why






	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 307038


how many more lies have you told me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 307038


bro


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Who loved my post on the leave thing?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Who loved my post on the leave thing?


?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 307038


Funny how I clicked it even though I knew it was slightly blurry and fake.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> bro


bahahaha I am a bad


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> bahahaha I am a bad


_how could you_


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

I am offended


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I am offended


why


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 20, 2020)

STOP IM GONNA LAUGH
*ahem* rip Rosie 0000-0000 death by mother after laughing


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I am offended


who loved it?


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Idk someone love reacted my post when I said I would leave for a bit


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

Oh I've prompted to mother


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Idk someone love reacted my post when I said I would leave for a bit


bro because the meme is funny :/


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Idk someone love reacted my post when I said I would leave for a bit


probably for the meme you posted with it


----------



## Mick (Aug 20, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 307038


_please_


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Ok


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Ok


master of one word replies


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

Oh... uhhhhhhhh
I clicked love


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

I don’t mind anymore, it seems that the rest of the dwellers have more fun without me anyways


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I don’t mind anymore, it seems that the rest of the dwellers have more fun without me anyways


lies


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I don’t mind anymore, it seems that the rest of the dwellers have more fun without me anyways


Noooo


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

I hate shading so much HH


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

How?
I’m just boring in general


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have messed up


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> How?
> I’m just boring in general


No you're not.


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Fine...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> How?
> I’m just boring in general


I mean when you're actually participating and not doing one word replies you're not


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_dude_


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

One word replies do make me more boring


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> One word replies do make me more boring


I can't argue with that
But you're cool sometimes
Not trying to be rude just being honest


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Who stole my pajamas


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Who stole my pajamas


how does one lose pajamas (inform me i haven't had pajamas in like 10 years)


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Who stole my pajamas


Maybe Kirby did.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> how does one lose pajamas (inform me i haven't had pajamas in like 10 years)


My dryer eats them

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020



Seastar said:


> Maybe Kirby did.


Kirby is my dryer


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 20, 2020)

Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



there is no spoiln't you've wasted your time


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> My dryer eats them
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020
> 
> ...


_what_


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Speaking of which....
I need to get drafting for my magazine entry for the fair


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> My dryer eats them
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020



how small are you
dryers eat socks not pj


----------



## Mick (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not quite. Keep trying


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

Kirby kept stealing my pillows and splat bombs.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> how small are you
> dryers eat socks not pj


I’m at least a foot tall


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Should I add 100 spoilers in my sig


----------



## Mick (Aug 20, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Should I add 100 spoilers in my sig



Inside of each other, or in a grid?


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Inside each other
Maybe later though
I’m trying to decode today


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

...................
_What does calamari taste like?_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 20, 2020)

Spoiler



You thought


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 20, 2020)

have some bubble wrap c:


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> 🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱
> 🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱
> have some bubble wrap c:


This is like 
The discord thing


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> 🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱
> 🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱🅱
> have some bubble wrap c:


What

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020

It's high key laggy


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

What should I eat... I'm hungry...


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 20, 2020)

🅱u 🅱🅱le


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What should I eat... I'm hungry...


a tortilla
They’re very good


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> a tortilla
> They’re very good


....By itself...?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What should I eat... I'm hungry...


F R O O T


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....By itself...?


Yeah
I guess you could add cheese too, but it seems like too much work


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> F R O O T


Hmm... Somehow I'm not a huge fan of fruit.


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yeah
> I guess you could add cheese too, but it seems like too much work


I would prefer to add cheese.


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

I feel out of place on tbt discord


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm... Somehow I'm not a huge fan of fruit.
> 
> I would prefer to add cheese.


Neat
Cheese is good


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

Aaaaaand the aurora is out so that means I get to stay in my tent all night Y A Y


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

🅱own


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Neat
> Cheese is good


Turns out there's macaroni I have to wait for...
I swear the waiting makes me hungrier.


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

It seems tbt fair made me improve my drawing skills a bit
With the shading on the makeup entry and the coloring on the Observatory event.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

You know you're overly emotional when not being able to figure out a Photoshop program brings you on the verge of tears


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Why?
Also how many events is anyone doing?
I’ll probably do almost all except for the some of online ones...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

__





						Marina or Pearl?
					

This thread probably exists already, but I wanted to know who is more popular- Marina or Peal.



					www.belltreeforums.com
				



Oh yay, a poll I can't decide on. Those are fun...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Why?
> Also how many events is anyone doing?
> I’ll probably do almost all except for the some of online ones...


Can't figure out how to insert an image and it just looks so confusing


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Why?
> Also how many events is anyone doing?
> I’ll probably do almost all except for the some of online ones...


I might only do the signature contest...


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Oh...
I thought you’ll do a few events...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

Okay, fine...
*opens house of nightmares*
Uhhhhhh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

I entered several events but I’m just kinda going for a green shard or two for my foresty look


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

I need ideas for a fashion magazine....


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

UgH

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020



Clockwise said:


> I need ideas for a fashion magazine....


Wanna team up


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

If I can get 2 I’ll probably buy a pear in between the two purchases so I can have an alternating pattern


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

My drawing for my dream is taking too long


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> UgH
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020
> 
> ...


What can you do on the magazine?
I’m willing to team up


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

So is liking peanut butter on cheddar cheese crackers weird? Cause that's an official thing you can buy at the store and I love them lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What can you do on the magazine?
> I’m willing to team up


Whatever you need me to do hehe draw write whatever!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020



ohare01 said:


> So is liking peanut butter on cheddar cheese crackers weird? Cause that's an official thing you can buy at the store and I love them lol


.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Whatever you need me to do hehe draw write whatever!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020
> 
> ...


?


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Whatever you need me to do hehe draw write whatever!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020
> 
> ...


Writing is fine
I can do the Illustrations


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

I bet my answer is wrong ahahahaha


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Josuke is back


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

I'm about to leave to eat and watch a (long) video...
So, uh... bye? I'll be back later.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Josuke is back


Shhhh


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Josuke is back


I was wondering if you meant the crow for a second

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Shhhh


Hello


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Shhhh


thanks for liking this guy


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> thanks for liking this guy
> View attachment 307056


no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I was wondering if you meant the crow for a second


Are they not the same thing?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> So is liking peanut butter on cheddar cheese crackers weird? Cause that's an official thing you can buy at the store and I love them lol


Answer the question

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Are they not the same thing?


_Oh right_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> So is liking peanut butter on cheddar cheese crackers weird? Cause that's an official thing you can buy at the store and I love them lol


Survey says "no"


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Answer the question


Do you want me to answer or do I not count


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Do you want me to answer or do I not count


You can too I want everyones opinion


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> You can too I want everyones opinion


They’re pretty good but I think they’d be better if ya made them with fresh peanut butter 

speaking of peanut butter I like crunchy peanut butter over smooth


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Writing is fine
> I can do the Illustrations


Oh thank goodness i'm way better at writing than drawing.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> speaking of peanut butter I like crunchy peanut butter over smooth


I respect your opinion but you're just checking off all of the cursed-food boxes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> They’re pretty good but I think they’d be better if ya made them with fresh peanut butter
> 
> speaking of peanut butter I like crunchy peanut butter over smooth


Maybe I should make them myself 
and I like smooth more


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh thank goodness i'm way better at writing than drawing.


That’s good, you can work with me in PM


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Shhhh


S i r this is ur mom speakin uh-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I respect your opinion but you're just checking off all of the cursed-food boxes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> S i r this is ur mom speakin uh-


mother I require the m i l k


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

@ProbablyNotJosuke your pfp is legendary


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

*Kronchy chez butter*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Kronchy chez butter*


What


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @ProbablyNotJosuke your pfp is legendary


His title is even more


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> mother I require the m i l k


Ma'am this is Chillis


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> His title is even more


_Y e s_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Ma'am this is Chillis


feed me mother
I need the formula


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Intense stare pfp


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

Imagine Josuke (anime) with a cape


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

I hate raw or large cooked strips of bell peppers. IDK what that says about me but it’s a food I detest


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I hate raw or large cooked strips of bell peppers. IDK what that says about me but it’s a food I detest


Same


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> feed me mother
> I need the formula


I don't think you know where I produce milk


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I don't think you know where I produce milk


@_@


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

I think I figured out how to strangle someone lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @_@


I know milking cows sucks


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I don't think you know where I produce milk


From the stars, right?
Like The Girl Who Drank The Moon?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I think I figured out how to strangle someone lol


what


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> From the stars, right?
> Like The Girl Who Drank The Moon?


I actually love this,,


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Kronchy chez butter*


I do not like crunchy cheese butter


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what


I was drying my hair with a towel and I accidentally squeezed my neck in such a way that I accidentally cut off my airflow and started coughing a ton


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I do not like crunchy cheese butter


Abri does


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I do not like crunchy cheese butter


But blue cheese is good on hot wings ranch is better tho


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I was drying my hair with a towel and I accidentally squeezed my neck in such a way that I accidentally cut off my airflow started coughing a ton




	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> But blue cheese is good on hot wings ranch is better tho


This-


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I was drying my hair with a towel and I accidentally squeezed my neck in such a way that I accidentally cut off my airflow and started coughing a ton


Oh gosh be careful


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I was drying my hair with a towel and I accidentally squeezed my neck in such a way that I accidentally cut off my airflow and started coughing a ton


Congratulations, you’re a step closer to being a Metal Gear Solid character


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Abri does


Shut


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Oh gosh be careful


yeah
but it could come in handy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yeah
> but it could come in handy


_Oh no_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yeah
> but it could come in handy


Yeah, as soon as you learn to do it to other people


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 307060


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

What is happen


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


>


stop now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _Oh no_


Seattle has a pretty high crime rate so


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Seattle has a pretty high crime rate so


Youre in Seattle?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> stop now


Wh-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Wh-


I hate that emoji


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Youre in Seattle?


It's a 28-minute drive from where I am, but basically? 
We go there a bit so eh.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Seattle has a pretty high crime rate so


YOU LIVE NEAR CARLY SPENCER SAM FREDDIE AND GIBBY???


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It's a 28-minute drive from where I am, but basically?
> We go there a bit so eh.


Wowie


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> YOU LIVE NEAR CARLY SPENCER SAM FREDDIE AND GIBBY???


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Seattle has a pretty high crime rate so


Godspeed Frogslime, godspeed


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

hello


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 20, 2020)

I see I have nothing to say about the current topic so I'll keep playing p5


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> hello


Great he’s using emojis, @Kurb get the shotgun


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> hello


Go to bed drunkiiie


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> hello


where did you come from
where did you go
where did you come from
michaelangelo


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Origami said:


> hello


why


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

We’re relatively close to a city. It’s aight but if ya can tell I’m a country mouse


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Great he’s using emojis, @Kurb get the shotgun


one of the worst emojis too


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> one of the worst emojis too


there are many emojis of which I question their existence
but sparkles are the best


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> one of the worst emojis too


Mostly because everyone knows he’s too dead inside to use emojis


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> there are many emojis of which I question their existence
> but sparkles are the best


_yes_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Go to bed drunkiiie


soon


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Mostly because everyone knows he’s too dead inside to use emojis


unlike me 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020



Origami said:


> soon


That's so intimidating


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

I just realized I got a rapper mixed up with an Italian sculpter


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Mostly because everyone knows he’s too dead inside to use emojis


thats what happens when you hatch


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> where did you come from
> where did you go
> where did you come from
> michaelangelo







	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020



Origami said:


> thats what happens when you hatch


Sigh, i’m getting the bone tape


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> there are many emojis of which I question their existence
> but sparkles are the best


I’m sad that we don’t have the iPhone deer emoji cuz that boi is better in full-body


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 307062


that showed up on my dash the other day wth
first Kurb controlling my algorithm and now you


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> that showed up on my dash the other day wth
> first Kurb controlling my algorithm and now you


Kurb and Josuke behind Instagram’s _poopy _algorithm? More at 4


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> that showed up on my dash the other day wth
> first Kurb controlling my algorithm and now you


i dont control algorithms i only do much worse
this is proof of my goodliness


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Kurb and Josuke behind Instagram’s _poopy _algorithm? More at 4


I mean Tumblr But yes

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020



Origami said:


> i dont control algorithms i only do much worse
> this is proof of my goodliness


goodliness?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I mean Tumblr But yes
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020
> 
> ...


_Tumblr?_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I mean Tumblr But yes
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020
> 
> ...


im so powerful i made a new word


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _Tumblr?_


I originally went there to talk about Masked Singer
Now
Now it's much worse


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I originally went there to talk about Masked Singer
> Now
> Now it's much worse


Why have you done this thing


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Why have you done this thing


For memes


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> i dont control algorithms i only do much worse
> this is proof of my goodliness


Can you lower the difficulty setting for life then


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Can you lower the difficulty setting for life then


yes please this


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Can you lower the difficulty setting for life then


Also can you patch out all my problems, seems like a bunch of unnecessary code.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Can you lower the difficulty setting for life then


and you say im the one whos dead inside


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> and you say im the one whos dead inside


LMFAO


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> and you say im the one whos dead inside






Anyway, about them patch notes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 307064
> Anyway, about them patch notes


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

From now on we shall blame Poggigami for every inconvenience in the form of patch notes


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 307064
> Anyway, about them patch notes


one more cup and then ill get to that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> one more cup and then ill get to that


of coffee or..?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> of coffee or..?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> of coffee or..?


its 1 am why the **** would i be drinking coffee what kind of psychopath do you take me for

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020

lmfao


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> its 1 am why the **** would i be drinking coffee what kind of psychopath do you take me for


is that a question you're really asking after 2,100 pages of this thread


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami can you patch the tutorial? The npcs don’t teach anything impactful and the level called “school” is uninspiring and boring. Not to mention the tutorial is 18 years


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Origami can you patch the tutorial? The npcs don’t teach anything impactful and the level called “school” is uninspiring and boring. Not to mention the tutorial is 18 years


Frankly, I quite like the tutorial because of my smooth brain, but to make it optional would be nice.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Origami can you patch the tutorial? The npcs don’t teach anything impactful and the level called “school” is uninspiring and boring. Not to mention the tutorial is 18 years


age 18 and up is the beginning of hardcore mode theres a reason the tutorial is so long
use the tutorial stage time to find an interest and hone in on it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Origami can you patch the tutorial? The npcs don’t teach anything impactful and the level called “school” is uninspiring and boring. Not to mention the tutorial is 18 years


I love this


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

What game is it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

I found a can of Altoids wEEEE


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What game is it


Bro are you serious


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What game is it


The Game of Life


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Bro are you serious


behave


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> behave


Who are you, my dad


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> age 18 and up is the beginning of hardcore mode theres a reason the tutorial is so long
> use the tutorial stage time to find an interest and hone in on it


Also i get you were trying an experimental add-on to school, having players complete most school missions from the main hub but it comes at the cost of not being able to access other levels. The Corona Campaign needs a serious rework


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

I did not backread


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I found a can of Altoids wEEEE


IDK about Altoids but tictacs are the bomb and I can down a box


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

I've come to the conclusion this is Origami's world and we're just living in it


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Who are you, my dad


answer unclear


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I did not backread


Backread *now*

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



Origami said:


> answer unclear


Wha- o_o


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> IDK about Altoids but tictacs are the bomb and I can down a box


Okay well then let's hope next time I find a box of TicTacs


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Also i get you were trying an experimental add-on to school, having players complete most school missions from the main hub but it comes at the cost of not being able to access other levels. The Corona Campaign needs a serious rework


in short: no


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

I


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Okay well then let's hope next time I find a box of TicTacs


 I don't think I've ever had TicTacs


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> IDK about Altoids but tictacs are the bomb and I can down a box


Altoids are Tic Tacs but the cocaine of candy and they discontinued my favorite flavor


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I
> 
> I don't think I've ever had TicTacs


*ABRI*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> in short: no


7/10, to much water


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Altoids are Tic Tacs but then cocaine of candy and they discontinued my favorite flavor


I like altoids

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *ABRI*


_it's not my fault, frog_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Altoids are Tic Tacs but then cocaine of candy and they discontinued my favorite flavor


sour icebreakers are literally cocaine i need these to sustain myself


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> sour icebreakers are literally cocaine i need these to sustain myself


I've never had icebreakers either


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

I finished the half of a tic tacs in a day


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> sour icebreakers are literally cocaine i need these to sustain myself


We need an addicting candy tierlist


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I dont know how to feel about you saying that


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I've never had icebreakers either


That’s probably for the better given how addicting they are


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Once an old friend and I found a sour Ice Breakers Duo on the playground and they were good
This was the friend that I chased around with peanut butter


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

Cool


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> We need an addicting candy tierlist


Nerds (tiny candy rocks) are addictive to the max


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> That’s probably for the better given how addicting they are


But what if I were to try one


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

I’ve had those cold icebreakers before but not again
now I want some


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Once an old friend and I found an sour Ice Breakers Duo on the playground and they were good
> This was the friend that I chased around with peanut butter


playground candy was always risky
one time i got really ****ed up by what i thought was candy but was probably codeine


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> But what if I were to try one


Make sure to use the right side


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> But what if I were to try one


Then you would get addicted like the rest of us


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Make sure to use the right side


The huh


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> playground candy was always risky
> one time i got really ****ed up by what i thought was candy but was probably codeine


Or a perc


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> playground candy was always risky
> one time i got really ****ed up by what i thought was candy but was probably codeine


That was the best part
It could've been laced with poison but we were too dumb


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

I want candy now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> playground candy was always risky
> one time i got really ****ed up by what i thought was candy but was probably codeine


also is codeine what programmers snort or something


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

Sickness is temporary, I a t e that playground candy
unless I got caught


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Once me and the bois found a rusty pocket knife at the elementary playground


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> also is codeine what programmers snort or something


@Kurb can you confirm


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

I‘d eat the whole tin of icebreakers if I have one


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Once someone broke their back on our playground


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

I should ask my mom for icebreakers


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> @Kurb can you confirm


Do we even need to ask? How else do his posts come out cursed half the time


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Or a perc


mmmm


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Do we even need to ask? How else do his posts come out cursed half the time


O h


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Hm there was also that leprechaun incident


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Do we even need to ask? How else do his posts come out cursed half the time


kurb is a wimp when i get rolling my posts are fueled by various items


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

My old friends found a used vaccine in a playground before


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Man I don't remember much interesting at my elementary playground
Except that time some boy was swinging and it broke while he was on it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> kurb is a wimp when i get rolling my posts are fueled by various items


please share what items


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

_Bell tree gang
bell tree gang
bell tree gang
My Kurb love do codecain
ugh i died a little inside_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Bell tree gang
> bell tree gang
> bell tree gang
> My Kurb love do codecain
> ugh i died a little inside_


no


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> My old friends found a used vaccine in a playground before


Uh, was it a needle?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

I also tackled someone into the bleachers
Good times


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

one time this guy was being a doofus
so i did something I forgot what
and he said ‘im going to go tell the principal’
he would grow up to become a male karen


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no


*My pfp cost more than your rent
Your mom still post in a tent*
_jkjk it’s part of the song_


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

It was a needle infact


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> one time this guy was being a doofus
> so i did something I forgot what
> and he said ‘im going to go tell the principal’
> he would grow up to become a male karen


We all knew that one kid


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> *My pfp cost more than your rent
> Your mom still post in a tent*
> _jkjk it’s part of the song_


why


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> It was a needle infact


I don’t think it was a vaccine


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

There were several cool playgrounds where I live (I’ve obviously outgrown them but I have good memories about it)


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I don’t think it was a vaccine



wdym by this sir


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

There was also this one kid who I convinced I was a fairy
I also told him fairies didn't pee

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



ohare01 said:


> wdym by this sir


druggles


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> wdym by this sir


_Abri Abri Abri, to innocent and pure for this world 

Just don’t worry about it pls_


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

possibly
Idk...
Its been so long


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> please share what items







also one time when i was like 6 or 7 my friend dared me to sniff a loaded diaper that someone threw into our playground (my elementary school was right next to a hospital) and i did it top 10 worst life choices


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Abri Abri Abri, to innocent and pure for this world
> 
> Just don’t worry about it pls_


Now I'm super curious


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

oh yeah and the kid who made me eat sand
I guess I'm now just dumping my playground memories


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> There was also this one kid who I convinced I was a fairy
> I also told him fairies didn't pee
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020
> ...


drugs?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> drugs?


bingo


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 307070
> 
> also one time when i was like 6 or 7 my friend dared me to sniff a loaded diaper that someone threw into our playground (my elementary school was right next to a hospital) and i did it top 10 worst life choices


I was gonna ask if that’s what you meant by one more cup but i didn’t want to look like the annoying edgy kid who thinks knowing about drugs makes them hard


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 307070
> 
> also one time when i was like 6 or 7 my friend dared me to sniff a loaded diaper that someone threw into our playground (my elementary school was right next to a hospital) and i did it top 10 worst life choices


Urgh reading that made me sick inside


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

I am busy with my game, so I may go on and off


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

lmfao why'd two people like my post about the kid breaking his back


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> bingo


oh no


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> lmfao why'd two people like my post about the kid breaking his back


Because they read it and decided “same”


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I was gonna ask if that’s what you meant by one more cup but i didn’t want to look like the annoying edgy kid who thinks knowing about drugs makes them hard


so everyone at age 12


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Imma be heading off to sleep soon. See y’all in the mornin’!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> so everyone at age 12


except me :v


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> lmfao why'd two people like my post about the kid breaking his back


i must have missed this post link me it

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020

i wonder if the people loving that post like my story or the concoction... its getting harder to see rn lol


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> so everyone at age 12


Pretty much


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> i must have missed this post link me it


okay so there was this one kid who jumped off the big slide at our playground and the paramedics had to come
he was in a wheelchair to at least the end of the year
idk if he broke his spinal cord, though


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

there was this one kid that I absolutely hated for no reason
has this ever happened to you


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Imma be heading off to sleep soon. See y’all in the mornin’!


Goodnight forest gremlin, get plenty of rest so you can terrorize the locals


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> okay so there was this one kid who jumped off the big slide at our playground and the paramedics had to come
> he was in a wheelchair to at least the end of the year
> idk if he broke his spinal cord, though


****ing idiot


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> there was this one kid that I absolutely hated for no reason
> has this ever happened to you


No but someone's mom hated me so that's fun


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> ****ing idiot


I mean, he could've also fallen
Can't remember
What I do remember is that it ruined the fun game of sliding down the support pole


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> there was this one kid that I absolutely hated for no reason
> has this ever happened to you


_i still think about her and it makes me angry when I do_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Ah yes simpler times when we weren’t so fueled by spite


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> there was this one kid that I absolutely hated for no reason
> has this ever happened to you


kurb


also i had a few kids i hated because they'd always go fancy on me in floor hockey, like i get you you played AA don't need to get sweaty against the floor hockey goalie come on guys


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> there was this one kid that I absolutely hated for no reason
> has this ever happened to you


_Rose_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> _i still think about her and it makes me angry when I do_


_“Oh hi cameron!”
*”I HOPE YOU GET A HANGNAIL AND DIE”*_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> kurb
> 
> 
> also i had a few kids i hated because they'd always go fancy on me in floor hockey, like i get you you played AA don't need to get sweaty against the floor hockey goalie come on guys


you guys hate each other? lmao


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> kurb
> 
> 
> also i had a few kids i hated because they'd always go fancy on me in floor hockey, like i get you you played AA don't need to get sweaty against the floor hockey goalie come on guys


Is floor hockey something i’m too American to understand


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> you guys hate each other? lmao


is joke


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> you guys hate each other? lmao


it's a love-hate brotherly relationship


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Is floor hockey something i’m too American to understand


like hockey but not on ice and with a ball in the gym


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Is floor hockey something i’m too American to understand


I think he's Canadian


Origami said:


> is joke


oh k


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> it's a love-hate brotherly relationship


it's part of his backstory


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> it's a love-hate brotherly relationship


That's what I was thinking


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> it's a love-hate brotherly relationship


Or like a tough love bro relationship


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Is floor hockey something i’m too American to understand


only people who’s eye juice freezes when the weather is too cold will understand


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _“Oh hi cameron!”
> *”I HOPE YOU GET A HANGNAIL AND DIE”*_


LMAO EXACTLY
time for some digging mwhah


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> only people who’s eye juice freezes when the weather is too cold will understand


what did i just read


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> only people who’s eye juice freezes when the weather is too cold will understand


Which is why I have no idea wtf fancy floor hockey is


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> only people who’s eye juice freezes when the weather is too cold will understand


Crunchy


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Crunchy


Cursed


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Which is why I have no idea wtf fancy floor hockey is


Top 10 Misleading Articles


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Crunchy


"i'M nOt CuRsEd"


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

This thread is going fast


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Crunchy


........._Josuke_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Cursed


_me dudukekejd no i take that back _


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> "i'M nOt CuRsEd"


^^^^^^


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

twitching


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Goodnight forest gremlin, get plenty of rest so you can terrorize the locals


If anything the locals terrorize me...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _me dudukekejd no i take that back _


Too late


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ........._Josuke_





ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Yes ew very disgusting, definitely


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> what did i just read


Is that not something that happens in Canada


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Did y'all ever line up at a slide with fingertips touching and have one person go down, gathering static, touching the first person in line, and sending a shock through everyone?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> .


Admit it my boi you are very cursed here
what has the basement done to you


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Is that not something that happens in Canada


im sorry but not in my part

is your part of america the unsafe part or the more unsafe part


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

I remember ice skating


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Admit it my boi you are very cursed here
> what has the basement done to you


_You should’ve seen me during the B.A. or “Before Abri” years_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Did y'all ever line up at a slide with fingertips touching and have one person go down, gathering static, touching the first person in line, and sending a shock through everyone?


No but kids at my school would send a shock through people who went down the curly slide


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Admit it my boi you are very cursed here
> what has the basement done to you


_It's getting to you, too, isn't it?
Aren't you just tired of being blessed?
Don't you just wanna go all hatching-skeleton?_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _You should’ve seen me during the B.A. or “Before Abri” years_


you're like 12 so that diaper fetus years is a more accurate title


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _You should’ve seen me during the B.A. or “Before Abri” years_


_I'm scared_
also wow I changed you that much-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

S


Enxssi said:


> No but kids at my school would send a shock through people who went down the curly slide


AME IT WAS A CURLY SLIDE


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> im sorry but not in my part
> 
> is your part of america the unsafe part or the more unsafe part


You misspelled “part of America far from Ohio” and “Ohio”


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> you're like 12 so that diaper fetus years is a more accurate title


WH AT


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> You misspelled “part of America far from Ohio” and “Ohio”


even we didnt want ohio we traded it back to you guys


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

What


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _It's getting to you, too, isn't it?
> Aren't you just tired of being blessed?
> Don't you just wanna go all hatching-skeleton?_






_“I am a normal member of society
I am a normal member of society
I have the strength to resist the cursed posts”_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 307074


I live there


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 307074


is this the great divide


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 307072
> _“I am a normal member of society
> I am a normal member of society
> I have the strength to resist the cursed posts”_


you don't


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> is this the great divide


The Luigiana Purchase


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

Sweating waterbottle


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> The Luigiana Purchase


Louisiana = Luigiana
I love it here even more now


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> The Luigiana Purchase


Did you-

_Every second you aren’t running i‘m only getting closer_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

When it was a rainy day we would go inside for recess and instead of playing fireboy and water girl on cool math games like the other cool kids I would play old maid and theres No punchline here


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Did you-
> 
> _Every second you aren’t running i‘m only getting closer_


_Hypocrite_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> When it was a rainy day we would go inside for recess and instead of playing fireboy and water girl on cool math games like the other cool kids I would play old maid and theres No punchline here


i knocked someone out during indoor recess once


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _Hypocrite_


Why i have no idea what you’re talking about, why would you edit my quote to have such a cursed thing in there


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> You misspelled “part of America far from Ohio” and “Ohio”


Ohio? Wasn’t that state eliminated?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Did you-
> 
> _Every second you aren’t running i‘m only getting closer_


if only you could see me in P.E. class
just take me now with your tiny bird talons


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> i knocked someone out during indoor recess once


oh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> i knocked someone out during indoor recess once


do tell


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Ohio? Wasn’t that state eliminated?


Ohio’s like Dio, try as you might you can’t kill it and even if you somehow do, it’ll always haunt you


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Why i have no idea what you’re talking about, why would you edit my quote to have such a cursed thing in there


-flashbacks to all the puns and cursed things you've said-


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> -flashbacks to all the puns and cursed things you've said-


_~All the images of them flash to the beat of Mr Blue Sky~_


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

Cool mathgames should be a task for math class
Because cool and math games


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> do tell


it was my turn to go on notdoppler.com but this kid wouldnt share so i clipped him in the chin (i think?) and ended up suspended for a week


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _~All the images of them flash to the beat of Mr Blue Sky~_


wowie


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Josuke,




_you don't choose the cursed life
the cursed life chooses you_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Josuke,
> View attachment 307077
> _you don't choose the cursed life
> the cursed life chooses you_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

jolly ranchers are disgusting


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 307078


anyways time for initiation to the cursed side
Abri you're almost there, keep at it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 307078


oh no is right, anymore cursed and i won't like you anymore jk lmfao


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> it was my turn to go on notdoppler.com but this kid wouldnt share so i clipped him in the chin (i think?) and ended up suspended for a week


dude was asking for it it was your turn on the video gameS


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> anyways time for initiation to the cursed side
> Abri you're almost there, keep at it


do i want to be cursed


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> jolly ranchers are disgusting


you come onto this thread and type this sentence with your breakfast burrito fingers?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you come onto this thread and type this sentence with your breakfast burrito fingers?


LMAO


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> anyways time for initiation to the cursed side
> Abri you're almost there, keep at it


_Daga kotowaru_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> dude was asking for it it was your turn on the video gameS


jokes on him i got to play notdoppler without interruptions for a week


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you come onto this thread and type this sentence with your breakfast burrito fingers?


its part of the brew not the main part


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Daga kotowaru_


you must


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Daga kotowaru_


_NANI?!_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> you must


Ok but how bout _no_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> jolly ranchers are disgusting


my mom warned me about people like you


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

That dig was a waste of time and only made me hate her more D:<
Well I can see everyone is as cursed as usual carry on


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Ok but how bout _no_


Face it you've become extremely cursed


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> its part of the brew not the main part


I can't understand your cryptic messages


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

What if I become cursed here


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What if I become cursed here


[X] doubt


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Face it you've become extremely cursed


Give me like 5 really cursed things i’ve said


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Give me like 5 really cursed things i’ve said


I will quote them brb


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I can't understand your cryptic messages


a fox is crying outside

maybe i should call it a night


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I can't understand your cryptic messages


Breakfast burritos are on a whole nother level


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Give me like 5 really cursed things i’ve said


Crunchy Eyes
Hatching Skeletons
Capes should be back in style
Banana Josuke
Aaaaand..?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I will quote them brb


_Oho you fool, it’s useless useless useless!_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Oho you fool, it’s useless useless useless!_


anyone who uses useless over muda does not deserve an opinion on anything


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Crunchy Eyes
> Hatching Skeletons
> Capes should be back in style
> Banana Josuke
> Aaaaand..?


Capes are cool asf you just have bad taste and banana Josuke isn’t cursed if it’s already a meme


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> a fox is crying outside
> 
> maybe i should call it a night


what
what kind of wisdom do you gain at 19


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> anyone who uses useless over muda does not deserve an opinion on anything


Yeah but they wouldn’t know what muda means and i’d look like an idiot


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Capes are cool asf you just have bad taste and banana Josuke isn’t cursed if it’s already a meme


No, I agree with the capes thing very much
It's just a villain accessory in my eyes and thus cursed


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

I’ve said few cursed things here


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> No, I agree with the capes thing very much
> It's just a villain accessory in my eyes and thus cursed


Alright but how many heroes do you see with capes? So capes are neutral, like me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Yeah but they wouldn’t know what muda means and i’d look like an idiot


_sir who doesn't know muda?_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> No, I agree with the capes thing very much
> It's just a villain accessory in my eyes and thus cursed


so in your eyes i wear a cape everywher? not a plague doctor sorry

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what
> what kind of wisdom do you gain at 19


mario made an offer i couldn't refuse


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Alright but how many heroes do you see with capes? So capes are neutral, like me


...alright fair point but still cursed because yes


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _sir who doesn't know muda?_


_non weebs and people that don’t speak Japanese_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> so in your eyes i wear a cape everywher? not a plague doctor sorry
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020
> 
> ...


plague doctors are cool, you're missing out


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Am i on trial in the TBT Court for being indecisive on my alignment

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> plague doctors are cool, you're missing out


Amen


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

also


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

you wanted my wisdom but ignored my message


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> also
> View attachment 307085


how


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

_I cannot believe this all started with a fun fact about skeletons_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _I cannot believe this all started with a fun fact about skeletons_


they hatch?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

It started off with a post, how did it end up like this


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _I cannot believe this all started with a fun fact about skeletons_


_you're infamous
no, all of us are_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> It started off with a post, how did it end up like this


hatching skellies?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _you're infamous
> no, all of us are_


So by comparison none of us are infamous


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

Is there a skeleton farm somewhere?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> how


Origami was a _true _ninja
You couldn't even see his post



Origami said:


> you wanted my wisdom but ignored my message


Set up a meeting with Mario, I'd like a few knowledge


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> hatching skellies?


Yes


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

do the mariogoodnight kids


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Oho you fool, it’s useless useless useless!_


ok man



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> What’s next? Pee shark meat? too bad it already exists





ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _People ferment that bad boy and it makes you drunk_





ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*JOJOKES ON YOU, THATS WHAT I WANT *_(context there was a fire in my area and I told him to stop rapping or the world would be destroyed





ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Sad i can’t participate, haven’t hatched yet (you know what happened





ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Kurb don’t make me remove your lugnuts





ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> What kinda nerd doesnt put thunder in their brownies, don’t even get me started on people who don’t add the mayo


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> So by comparison none of us are infamous


the basement dwellers are


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ok man


OH YES


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ok man


*the proof*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ok man


Alright the Greenland shark isn’t that cursed since it’s real, most cursed things are fictional, and the fire and brownies are pretty tame compared to other people here


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Origami was a _true _ninja


go go whip back ??? around and spin


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Man i need a lawyer


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Alright the Greenland shark isn’t that cursed since it’s real, most cursed things are fictional, and the fire and brownies are pretty tame compared to other people here


stop
excuses
you're cursed


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Yeah but they wouldn’t know what muda means and i’d look like an idiot


accurate, I thought it was just something jojo weebs say


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> go go whip back ??? around and spin


It's "jump up, kick back, whip around and spin," you fool


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Yes


Kool


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> stop
> excuses
> you're cursed


You’re simply blind and barbaric to reasoning you cursed uwu child


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

*JOSUKE HAS BEEN TRIED AND FOUND GUILTY FOR CURSED POSTS*


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It's "jump up, kick back, whip around and spin," you fool


at my current capacity considering what ive been doing for the past 4 hours and the fact that i havent watched lego ninjago in atleast 9 to 10 years do you expect me to retain such base knowledge on the intro?

also i dont think its a fox crying its someone yelling


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> You’re simply blind and barbaric to reasoning you cursed uwu child


*EXCUSES*

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *JOSUKE HAS BEEN TRIED AND FOUND GUILTY FOR CURSED POSTS*


^^^^^


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> at my current capacity considering what ive been doing for the past 4 hours and the fact that i havent watched lego ninjago in atleast 9 to 10 years do you expect me to retain such base knowledge on the intro?
> 
> also i dont think its a fox crying its someone yelling


Yes, it's a good song. Are you not a _true_ Ninjago fan?
_Have you not heard the Season 5 version?_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

origami has unending knowledge except for the hot LEGO people ninjago intro


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It's "jump up, kick back, whip around and spin," you fool


_AND THEN WE JUMP BACK DO IT AGAIN

*NINJA-GO COME ON COME ON*_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> origami has unending knowledge except for the hot LEGO people ninjago intro


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> origami has unending knowledge except for the hot LEGO people ninjago intro


can I take back the hot LEGO comment


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *JOSUKE HAS BEEN TRIED AND FOUND GUILTY FOR CURSED POSTS*


*WHAT*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

I never watched ninjago


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> can I take back the hot LEGO comment


No


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Someone needs to recreate this whole "Josuke is cursed" bit from the last pages in objection.lol


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> origami has unending knowledge except for the hot LEGO people ninjago intro


exactly i do not get off to yellow plastic beings so i can not be knowledgeable on the subject


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> *WHAT*


_*YES
MUAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA*_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> can I take back the hot LEGO comment


never


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*YES
> MUAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA*_


_Oh but so you don’t hear out my own alibis and reasonings? I say i haven’t had a fair trial_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> exactly i do not get off to yellow plastic beings so i can not be knowledgeable on the subject


k I’m gonna go where I haven’t gone in a long time
out of context comments thread


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> exactly i do not get off to yellow plastic beings so i can not be knowledgeable on the subject


you decided to formulate, type, and _post _this sentence on this thread in front of_ my very eyes?_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Someone needs to recreate this whole "Josuke is cursed" bit from the last pages in objection.lol


Can someone do this


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you decided to formulate, type, and _post _this sentence on this thread in front of_ my very eyes?_


on lean


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Can someone do this


Or we can host an entire court case in this thread lmao


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Oh but so you don’t hear out my own alibis and reasonings? I say i haven’t had a fair trial_


This is literally perfect for ace attorney
i played the demo last night too so-


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> on lean


_Ain’t that the percentage of muscle compared to fat in a cut of meat or ground beef_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> on lean


I think you need to lean off of that


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

I say i deserve a fair trial


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I say i deserve a fair trial


no
you're cursed and that is that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I say i deserve a fair trial


There's staggering evidence. How do you defend yourself?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> This is literally perfect for ace attorney
> i played the demo last night too so-


great game play it i have the collection but still havent finished 1 tis so good thou


ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Ain’t that the percentage of muscle compared to fat in a cut of meat or ground beef_


sure


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> great game play it i have the collection but still havent finished 1 tis so good thou
> 
> sure


The demo I played, the full game was rated m for mature so uh
_my parents would freak_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

h can't sleeppp


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> The demo I played, the full game was rated m for mature so uh
> _my parents would freak_


ace attourney is rated m? what its rated T i thought


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> ace attourney is rated m? what its rated T i thought


The one I played was lmao


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

_Quick, I need to think of something more cursed so they forget about the LEGO thing!_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> There's staggering evidence. How do you defend yourself?


Given the twisted nature of the basement, it’s evident that the level of cursed a poster is is decided by their ratio of cursed to blessed posts (take Seastar for example or even Abri.) As i have Josuke seagull, roof scone, and participation in multiple fun cults to my name, i think that’s enough to even out the cursed to blessed ratio and leave me at a neutral status


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

I think most are rated teen tho so maybe I could get one of them


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Lmao i just thought of that on the fly


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _Quick, I need to think of something more cursed so they forget about the LEGO thing!_


sorry i dont forget


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Given the twisted nature of the basement, it’s evident that the level of cursed a poster is is decided by their ratio of cursed to blessed posts (take Seastar for example or even Abri.) As i have Josuke seagull, roof scone, and participation in multiple fun cults to my name, i think that’s enough to even out the cursed to blessed ratio and leave me at a neutral status


i disagree
Frog what do you say


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Given the twisted nature of the basement, it’s evident that the level of cursed a poster is is decided by their ratio of cursed to blessed posts (take Seastar for example or even Abri.) As i have Josuke seagull, roof scone, and participation in multiple fun cults to my name, i think that’s enough to even out the cursed to blessed ratio and leave me at a neutral status


OBJECTION!
Everyone in the dwellers is cursed to some capacity but you're more cursed than Abri or Seastar.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

_I'm just gonna watch this _


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Quick put me in a coma I need sleep


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> sorry i dont forget


What if
I told you
That um
yeah there's no coming back from that


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Quick put me in a coma I need sleep


i can agree to that

i wonder how ****ty im gonna wake up feeling tomorrow


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> What if
> I told you
> That um
> yeah there's no coming back from that


That and soap


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> i can agree to that
> 
> i wonder how ****ty im gonna wake up feeling tomorrow


go sleep


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Josuke's title-
_again? _


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> That and soap


hhhh


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> OBJECTION!
> Everyone in the dwellers is cursed to some capacity but you're more cursed than Abri or Seastar.


Rip to them but i’m built different. Both are considered tame or even blessed by most due to their natures and i would say the same for me. I’m sure some are familiar with the story at that one “make an invention but it has one major problem” (or something like that) and i would say such a collaboration in story telling balances the cursed energies


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

@FrogslimeOfficial


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 307092
> @FrogslimeOfficial


LMAO


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 307092
> @FrogslimeOfficial


See you get it


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Rip to them but i’m built different. Both are considered tame or even blessed by most due to their natures and i would say the same for me. I’m sure some are familiar with the story at that one “make an invention but it has one major problem” (or something like that) and i would say such a collaboration in story telling balances the cursed energies


Such a heart wrenching story...the ending was truly amazing


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Such a heart wrenching story...the ending was truly amazing


_Lmao if only i was as good at writing as a toddler _


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> i can agree to that
> 
> i wonder how ****ty im gonna wake up feeling tomorrow


Bruh I have work at 9am I'm not ready


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Rip to them but i’m built different. Both are considered tame or even blessed by most due to their natures and i would say the same for me. I’m sure some are familiar with the story at that one “make an invention but it has one major problem” (or something like that) and i would say such a collaboration in story telling balances the cursed energies


i read like 2 words out of this


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 307092
> @FrogslimeOfficial


I approve
The justice system does not work in your favor, Josuke
GUILTY
*slams down gavel*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I approve
> The justice system does not work in your favor, Josuke
> GUILTY
> *slams down gavel*


H A H


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

It was a mistake making me the judge
_Wait, didn't I make myself the judge?_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

you know what will make my morning even worse
that chunk of the last tnt stick i ate is gonna kill me tomorrow
my guts gonna be asking for the last rites tomorrow
goddsfsdfsefc


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It was a mistake making me the judge
> _Wait, didn't I make myself the judge?_


Yeah, thusly it’s an unfair trial


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Yeah, thusly it’s an unfair trial


_*No
you are cursed and that is that, Josuke*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Yeah, thusly it’s an unfair trial


Sorry, can't hear you over this gavel


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*No
> you are cursed and that is that, Josuke*_


Maybe we should draft Enxssi as the judge


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Maybe we should draft Enxssi as the judge


@Enxssi


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Maybe we should draft Enxssi as the judge


I'm the one who went through law school
Enxssi is just a weeb


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Enxssi


_Chotto matte-_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Maybe we should draft Enxssi as the judge


I am biased no


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm the one who went through law school
> Enxssi is just a weeb


And i trust weebs


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I am biased no


Yes, _and I am not_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm the one who went through law school
> Enxssi is just a weeb


Enx doesn't even watch anime


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I am biased no


At least you admit it


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

ok im going to bed now if i dont wake up idk


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> And i trust weebs


Then trust me when I say you're cursed


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> ok im going to bed now if i dont wake up idk


Goodnight grandmaster of cursed

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Then trust me when I say you're cursed


You’re the exception


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Enx doesn't even watch anime


Enxssi plays that Despairenrompers


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> ok im going to bed now if i dont wake up idk


i hpe you feel better tomorrow


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> You’re the exception


I cannot tell a lie
_At least on the internet_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Chotto matte-_


I keep having to look these up its too many Japanese phrases to memorize


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I cannot tell a lie
> _At least on the internet_


Insert Ben Shapiro voice about how it’s a lie that you can’t lie


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Insert Ben Shapiro voice about how it’s a lie that you can’t lie


You mean the guy who can't even make his wife happy?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

despair


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> despair


~_Some Gen Z kid, probably_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> ~_Some Gen Z kid, probably_


plot twist im a baby boomer and I am coming to detonate you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> plot twist im a baby boomer and I am coming to detonate you


_sigh_
ok boomer


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> plot twist im a baby boomer and I am coming to detonate you


_try detonating him and I snap your neck_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> plot twist im a baby boomer and I am coming to detonate you


Please no i’m fragile


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _sigh_
> ok boomer


My only weakness


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _try detonating him and I snap your neck_


cursed


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _try detonating him and I snap your neck_


At least i don’t threaten to kill people _Abri_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> cursed


~Josuke to Kira regarding Okuyasu, probably


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> At least i don’t threaten to kill people _Abri_


haha neck go snap


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> haha neck go snap


SCP 173 go brrr


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> haha neck go snap


haha genZ go beepbeepbeepboom


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Please no i’m fragile


You sure about that?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> SCP 173 go brrr


-looks up-
why
anyway I have learned much from my master kurb
next I will commit arson


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> -looks up-
> why
> anyway I have learned much from my master kurb
> next I will commit arson






are you gonna make my necc go crrkt


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

I think my skin is gonna hatch again but without the skeleton and more blood
Help send lotion


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 307096
> are you gonna make my necc go crrkt


yes

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I think my skin is gonna hatch again but without the skeleton and more blood
> Help send lotion


oh my gosh why did you explain it like that


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

well


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> well


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> yes
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020
> 
> ...


that’s so mean omg!!! I’m telling the mods
*@Vri*—


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> that’s so mean omg!!! I’m telling the mods
> *@Vri*—


ill snap his neck too


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> yes
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020
> 
> ...


dry skin send help


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> haha genZ go beepbeepbeepboom


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 307098


Push me down that thx


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I think my skin is gonna hatch again but without the skeleton and more blood
> Help send lotion


Just walk it off


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Just walk it off


You cursed me, didn't you?


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

What will happen if I don’t post anything here for one day?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What will happen if I don’t post anything here for one day?


Ill miss you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What will happen if I don’t post anything here for one day?


I will be sad as I have begun to notice when people don't post


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What will happen if I don’t post anything here for one day?


The thread will think you’re dead


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> You cursed me, didn't you?


Aha i wish


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> The thread will think you’re dead


Accurate

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Aha i wish


_Bro_


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

I wonder what will happen if people here assume i’m dead


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Aha i wish


So, it was a wish, then, huh? You wished for my skin to go "creack plssshhh"?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I wonder what will happen if people here assume i’m dead


Panick


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> You cursed me, didn't you?


Ask kurb he would know, im pretty sure he also has unending knowledge except for hot lego pe—


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

hello


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Ask kurb he would know, im pretty sure he also has unending knowledge except for hot lego pe—


Enxssi please I don't get off to hot LEGO people


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> hello


I thought you were sleeping


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

Ok panik then
What if I was active here, but not posting in basement dwellers.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> So, it was a wish, then, huh? You wished for my skin to go "creack plssshhh"?


_Ah **** they know _


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Enxssi please I don't get off to hot LEGO people


josuke’s skeleton has not hatched either


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Ok panik then
> What if I was active here, but not posting in basement dwellers.


Then idk you miss out


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Enxssi please I don't get off to hot LEGO people


Yeah just the ugly ones


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Bro if I died what would happen?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> hello


hi wernt you going to bed


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Ah **** they know _


Josuke did a swear?????????????!!!!!!!!111111


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Yeah just the ugly ones


You're not helping your case


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Bro if I died what would happen?


I cry


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

I miss out 
ok


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Yeah just the ugly ones


I love this I'm cackling

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



Enxssi said:


> hi wernt you going to bed


soon


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

I'm being sent to the second ring of hell because of the LEGO post, aren't I?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Syke sleeping now


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Bro if I died what would happen?


What if I did


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What if I did


i cri


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> I love this I'm cackling


origami did you pick up milky star’s catchphrase


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What if I did


I refuse to believe your aren't immortal/invincible.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



Enxssi said:


> origami did you pick up milky star’s catchphrase


who's helium


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> I love this I'm cackling
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020
> 
> ...


Well i finally know Pogger man’s sense of humor better


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I refuse to believe your aren't immortal/invincible.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020
> 
> ...


Wha-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Wha-


Huh?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> who's helium


your joke doent work since I edited it muahahhahahahahhahahahaahahahahhahahahahahhahhaahhahhaha


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> your joke doent work since I edited it muahahhahahahahhahahahaahahahahhahahahahahhahhaahhahhaha


WELL I EDITED TOO


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Huh?


_I can promise you im not immortal or invincible_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

And it’s time i sleep so we must continue the trial tomorrow. So goodnight and remember 


Spoiler



If you ever feel weak, helpless, or useless, just remember: I am not. I’m out there, looking for you, very close. Good luck


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> WELL I EDITED TOO


WAIT IT DOESN'T WORK LIKE THAT


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

okie i slep


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> And it’s time i sleep so we must continue the trial tomorrow. So goodnight and remember
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


is that a quote from JoJo or..?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> And it’s time i sleep so we must continue the trial tomorrow. So goodnight and remember
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I'm not sure what you mean by this
and goodnight<3


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> And it’s time i sleep so we must continue the trial tomorrow. So goodnight and remember
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


are You threatening me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> And it’s time i sleep so we must continue the trial tomorrow. So goodnight and remember
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Wait did you call us weak just to say you're not


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> are You threatening me


I can't tell if he's trying to be uplifting or threatening

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wait did you call us weak just to say you're not


_bro_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I can't tell if he's trying to be uplifting or threatening


That's a sign of being cursed


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> That's a sign of being cursed


He can't deny it any longer
I swear he's not like this on discord lmao


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

I have information


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> He can't deny it any longer
> I swear he's not like this on discord lmao


surprising because I'd expect more cursed content on Discord servers than an Animal Crossing forum

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



Origami said:


> I have information


crap


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> I have information


I thought you were sleeping but tell

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> surprising because I'd expect more cursed content on Discord servers than an Animal Crossing forum
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020
> 
> ...


no he's just really sw- nice to me on discord


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> I have information


you know you can use that info as blackmail instead of spilling it right away

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020

hm maybe 
maybe I should reveal my face


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

how do I make a snap with my fingers the cool way


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> how do I make a snap with my fingers the cool way


Like the usual, Thanos way, or the way they do it in, like, the Queen of Zimbabwe?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Like the usual, Thanos way, or the way they do it in, like, the Queen of Zimbabwe?


I mean Katwe whoops


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

Hm...
Drawing time I guess for me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

@FrogslimeOfficial
I just watched the first episode of nanbaka
_I loved it_


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

Dubbed or subbed?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @FrogslimeOfficial
> I just watched the first episode of nanbaka
> _I loved it_


_omg I roped someone in_
Who's your favorite character so far?


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

I should watch it someday...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Dubbed or subbed?


I think she said dubbed.
IMO both are pretty good.


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

Hmm
I wonder where I can watch the whole thing...
But if I'm not too busy.
Is there a manga of it though?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020

Because I'm willing to read it then watch it...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Hmm
> I wonder where I can watch the whole thing...
> But if I'm not too busy.
> Is there a manga of it though?
> ...


Yeah, the manga is on Comico, but has no official translation yet. Some English chapters are on Mangadex if the translator hasn't removed them yet.








						MangaDex
					

Read manga online for free on MangaDex with no ads, high quality images and support scanlation groups!




					mangadex.org
				



After some scrolling the English chapters are there.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _omg I roped someone in_
> Who's your favorite character so far?


I think it has to be either Nico or Jyugo lmao
_also I thought Nico was a girl, I was wrong_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I think it has to be either Nico or Jyugo lmao
> _also I thought Nico was a girl, I was wrong_


Yeah I think everyone thought Nico was a girl at first lmao, myself included.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yeah I think everyone thought Nico was a girl at first lmao, myself included.


_I'm going to have a hard time seeing him as a boy_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I'm going to have a hard time seeing him as a boy_


_I think after a while you get used to it_


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

Just read the first page, it looks interesting.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _I think after a while you get used to it_






I love himb


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

Ahaha I got distracted from drawing, going to read more of it later.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> View attachment 307124
> I love himb


Just wait until you get to the Building 5 arc
If you watch up until then lol

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020

oh no Abri already changed her avatar lmao


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

I have seen it
The icon change


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Just wait until you get to the Building 5 arc
> If you watch up until then lol
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020
> ...


i think ill end up getting obsessed anyway so why not lmao


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i think ill end up getting obsessed anyway so why not lmao


_ah, good, my plan is coming together_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _ah, good, my plan is coming together_


_*This was your plan all along?*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*This was your plan all along?*_


_*I must grow the Nanbaka fandom*_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

achbran03 said:


> hip but a simp for anime characters


bro

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _*I must grow the Nanbaka fandom*_


_*perfect plan*_


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

I need to look for the wiki
I guess this might be my 4th or 5th fandom I may be into actively


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I need to look for the wiki
> I guess this might be my 4th or 5th fandom I may be into


_yes_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020

I can't even count how many obsessions I've had


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

Someone please send the link if they find it.
I have to draw for the magazine thing


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Someone please send the link if they find it.
> I have to draw for the magazine thing


A link for what?


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

The wikia of the franchise

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020

Well I will afk, I have to draw still


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> The wikia of the franchise


this?








						Nanbaka Wiki
					






					nanbaka.fandom.com
				




	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Aggretsuko?
> 
> View attachment 307131


I wanna answer this so badly lmao


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

I have readded shoutouts, but updated


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I have readded shoutouts, but updated


_amazing_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020

aight gn y'all


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _amazing_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020
> 
> aight gn y'all


Goodnight! I should sleep too


----------



## Mick (Aug 21, 2020)

Oh man, everyone's asleep? Imagine having the whole thread to yourself ^^


----------



## Chris (Aug 21, 2020)

Mick said:


> Oh man, everyone's asleep? Imagine having the whole thread to yourself ^^


I'm here fluffy pal.


----------



## Mick (Aug 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm here fluffy pal.



That makes the situation even better. Good morning! ^^


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 21, 2020)

It’s 5 am and I just woke up


----------



## Chris (Aug 21, 2020)

Mick said:


> That makes the situation even better. Good morning! ^^


Morning! It's peaceful.


----------



## Mick (Aug 21, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> It’s 5 am and I just woke up



Ah, good early morning to you!



Vrisnem said:


> Morning! It's peaceful.



It really is. I'm just slowly sending some emails and setting things up for my upcoming three weeks off 
(and also kinda hanging around here)


----------



## Chris (Aug 21, 2020)

Katt says she won't share our special greeting. You all witnessed this. If it spreads like wildfire around Vylbrand, like every other custom expression does, I will consider it betrayal.


----------



## Mick (Aug 21, 2020)

Katt is definitely going to leak the secret greeting. I give it a day or two until you can curse her for her sudden but inevitable betrayal.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

so i did this really funky thing yesterday where we played Role Models as celebrities




^this is me


----------



## Chris (Aug 21, 2020)

Mick said:


> Katt is definitely going to leak the secret greeting. I give it a day or two until you can curse her for her sudden but inevitable betrayal.


Goose and Fuchsia were in the area so they probably knew the second I walked away.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

Wine man (Embed your clips properly Jer)


----------



## Chris (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Wine man (Embed your clips properly Jer)


But wine is such an elegant and romantic drink. It's literally in the expression _wine and dine_!


----------



## Mick (Aug 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Goose and Fuchsia were in the area so they probably knew the second I walked away.



These islands have some serious privacy issues...



Kurb said:


> Wine man (Embed your clips properly Jer)



I doubt it. You are literally the only person trying to embed twitch clips on here.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _you're infamous
> no, all of us are_


I'm so infamous that I pop up in Google image searches for this website. No, really.


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yeah I think everyone thought Nico was a girl at first lmao, myself included.


I haven't even watched it and I was thinking boy... Hmm...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> But wine is such an elegant and romantic drink. It's literally in the expression _wine and dine_!


it won against karen so /shrug


Mick said:


> I doubt it. You are literally the only person trying to embed twitch clips on here.


at least let me show the link


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

I found this on Google. What am I looking at???


----------



## Chris (Aug 21, 2020)

@Kurb I don't think Jeremy is even aware it doesn't work because, like Mick said, you're the only person who even tries to embed them here. I would suggest making a *CTS* thread if you haven't already. I can say now though that it wouldn't be considered a high priority, so unless it has a simple fix it'd probably take him a while to get to.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> @Kurb I don't think Jeremy is even aware it doesn't work because, like Mick said, you're the only person who even tries to embed them here. I would suggest making a *CTS* thread if you haven't already. I can say now though that it wouldn't be considered a high priority, so unless it has a simple fix it'd probably take him a while to get to.


i have before, and no staff members replied to it


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

Hmm... I feel bored enough to go make dumb images in MS Paint...


----------



## Chris (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i have before, and no staff members replied to it


I've just done a search on all of your posts in *CTS* and can't find one on this topic from you. I'm not sure where you previously posted, but that's the best place to post on matters that require staff input.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

think something was a bit lost in translation there


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 307174
> think something was a bit lost in translation there


Oh yes, that makes perfect sense, Google.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh yes, that makes perfect sense, Google.


"www" roughly translates to LOL in english


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> "www" roughly translates to LOL in english


Thank you. Not knowing that had been bugging me for years.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

i


Seastar said:


> Thank you. Not knowing that had been bugging me for years.


i think


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

Yay for making dumb edits in MS Paint.
What am I doing with my life...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

This is probably the best thing I did while messing around earlier...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

gotta keep this afloat


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

It'll get more active later, I'm sure.


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

I return


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I return


1v1 me in Puyo Puyo before school starts pl s


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

My internet is trash...
Sorry


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> My internet is trash...
> Sorry


That's ok pls


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

What is this? I have no answer.


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 21, 2020)

Decided to check out the famous basement dwellers. I've been stuck in the basement for a while now.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

BluebearL said:


> Decided to check out the famous basement dwellers. I've been stuck in the basement for a while now.


Welcome to


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

BluebearL said:


> Decided to check out the famous basement dwellers. I've been stuck in the basement for a while now.


Oh... We're famous now? Oh no.


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

Sorry
I am trying to defeat this person in the game and its taking a while and I am getting a bit sleepy


----------



## Chris (Aug 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh... We're famous now? Oh no.


I am sure they meant to say infamous.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I am sure they meant to say infamous.


They probably just don't know.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

...mornin’. The Chills were noisy last night and caused me to oversleep a bit.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ...mornin’. The Chills were noisy last night and caused me to oversleep a bit.


I am concerned by the fact Chills is capitalized.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I am concerned by the fact Chills is capitalized.


You should be. Thankfully they leave in a week and change


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2020)

afternoon peeps


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You should be. Thankfully they leave in a week and change


What... What are they?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What... What are they?


It’s hard to describe other than shadowy things that come out when there’s an aurora


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s hard to describe other than shadowy things that come out when there’s an aurora


Hmm...
Yeah, that sounds scary...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm...
> Yeah, that sounds scary...






They also make noises that sound like the first few seconds of this


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> They also make noises that sound like the first few seconds of this


O-Oh no... That's _not_ helping.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> O-Oh no... That's _not_ helping.


Thankfully they hate fire so I just have to leave one up while I sleep.


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

So tired...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Hehehehe I’ve found most of my collection of torn pants in giveaways lol why don’t peeps like ‘em?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hehehehe I’ve found most of my collection of torn pants in giveaways lol why don’t peeps like ‘em?


Maybe because most people aren't making outfits that use them


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

Now I'm not tired because I turned on the lights, but I keep messing up at things =/


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Maybe because most people aren't making outfits that use them


Yea probably. I’ve heard some ideas about using them in Halloween tho


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

Hhhh
I think I might go off early idk...
I feel clumsy right now
Since I keep messing up at ppt right now


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

140k bells... for a screen...
Uhhh how about no?


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

Tv?
NH is overpricing stuff


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Virtual school more like


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Tv?
> NH is overpricing stuff


No, a Japanese screen. It's pretty, but I would _*not*_ pay 140k bells.


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

Oh





	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020

A song made me a bit energized...
Idk how to feel about that


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> A song made me a bit energized...
> Idk how to feel about that


Oh, I've had songs do that to me before. ....Then it wears off after hearing it for about a week or so.


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

Idk I was really tired, then it just woke me up for a bit

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020

Fandom wikia is really acting broken...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

I wish I could feel more awake... I'm probably going to sleep in about an hour...


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

I might go off now for the day
Going to play ppt until I collapse


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Ack


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you know you can use that info as blackmail instead of spilling it right away


I have information


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

Well... I'm going to sleep now... I guess...


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 21, 2020)

Ok then


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

I have risen


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I have risen


Is your middle name slime


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> Is your middle name slime


No, but I wish.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

I have found more super comfy socks today is joyous days


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I have found more super comfy socks today is joyous days


Socks are a good accessory, 10/10
Also, an amazing title.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

right now i feel


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> right now i feel View attachment 307291


deep fried?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s hard to describe other than shadowy things that come out when there’s an aurora


shawtys like a melody


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> shawtys like a melody


hi kurb you missed last night it was wild


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> hi kurb you missed last night it was wild


what happened


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what happened


i dont remember but it was wild there was a court case then i fell asleep


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> shawtys like a melody


Shawdy had them apple bottom jeans


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Shawdy had them apple bottom jeans


Boots with the jeans


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Boots with the jeans


The whole club was looking at jeans


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> The whole club was looking at jeans


She hit the jeans
Next thing you jeans


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Shawdy got jeans jeans jeans jeans


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Baggy sweat pants 
And the Reeboks with the pants


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

I have no idea on what y’all’s are talking about


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

What a beautiful friction readout


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

She turned around and gave that big booty a pants


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I have no idea on what y’all’s are talking about








	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020

She hit the pants


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 307294
> What a beautiful friction readout


I thought they all said “Fear: 357%”


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> She turned around and gave that big booty a pants


how can you call yourself the least cursed when seastar exists


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020
> 
> She hit the pants


Uhhhh...my brain can’t comprehend this...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Uhhhh...my brain can’t comprehend this...


It's the beauty of Gen Z... or whatever that is.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 307295


Is no one going to talk about 100 percent bumper and side damage


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> how can you call yourself the least cursed when seastar exists


That’s true, i’m at least neutral


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It's the beauty of Gen Z... or whatever that is.


I think I’m part of gen Z (I’m right in the what-the-heck dead zone between millennial and gen Z) and I can’t comprehend this


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It's the beauty of Gen Z... or whatever that is.


Surreal memes are 10/10


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> That’s true, i’m at least neutral


If that’s the case I’m neutral too.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> If that’s the case I’m neutral too.


If it means i am, agreed


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Is no one going to talk about 100 percent bumper and side damage


the brakes are also GONE


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> If it means i am, agreed


Wait I read your title wrong earlier lmao


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> If it means i am, agreed


I like pineapple on pizza with barbecue sauce


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> If that’s the case I’m neutral too.


i think the food you eat makes you cursed by default


Your Local Wild Child said:


> I think I’m part of gen Z (I’m right in the what-the-heck dead zone between millennial and gen Z) and I can’t comprehend this


i honestly don't know which one i am either, not that it really matters to me


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

well 


Kurb said:


> the brakes are also GONE


Where you’re going you won’t need to brake

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I like pineapple on pizza with barbecue sauce


That doesn’t sound that bad


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> well
> 
> Where you’re going you won’t need to brake


Trees are real brakes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 307296


why


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> i think the food you eat makes you cursed by default
> 
> i honestly don't know which one i am either, not that it really matters to me


But I’m one of the more peaceful dwellers here: I’m not shooting at anyone or committing felonies

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



Kurb said:


> Trees are real brakes


(0(n )0 )


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Trees are real brakes


Gotta use what God gave us


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But I’m one of the more peaceful dwellers here: I’m not shooting at anyone or committing felonies


i dont shoot anyone either yet im the most cursed, life is full of mysterys


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Gotta use what God gave us


But what about the chassis


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> i dont shoot anyone either yet im the most cursed, life is full of mysterys


Mostly cause you’re totally a stoner


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Gotta use what God gave us


Not you too I already have too much to deal with right now


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> But what about the chassis


Ride a giant bird or something


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

How does eating soap count as being cursed? Just wondering.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Not you too I already have too much to deal with right now


I am becoming one with nature, i am Treesuke


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I am becoming one with nature, i am Treesuke


Aren’t you driving cars into trees? That’s kinda the opposite of that


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Mostly cause you’re totally a stoner


i also give advice too


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> How does eating soap count as being cursed? Just wondering.


you are the protege due to soap and ninjago


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Aren’t you driving cars into trees? That’s kinda the opposite of that


My dead body from the crash will provide nutrients for the plants, allowing to to give back at least a fraction of what i’ve taken from this world


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> you are the protege due to soap and ninjago


Okay okay, besides that and cursed facts, how else am I cursed?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Okay okay, besides that and cursed facts, how else am I cursed?


fujoshi things


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> fujoshi things


but I don't
fetishize gay dudes


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

thank you @Rosie977 for love reacting my posts from last night, now i know what i said


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> My dead body from the crash will provide nutrients for the plants, allowing to to give back at least a fraction of what i’ve taken from this world


Um...uh...I...wut


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> but I don't
> fetishize gay dudes


ok minor fujoshi things


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> ok minor fujoshi things


eh?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

somebody has this great avatar on the forum, tempted to steal it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

wait wait does anyone know or remember shrinky dinks


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

kurb, someday


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wait wait does anyone know or remember shrinky dinks


Those were awesome


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Those were awesome


Yes! I don't really see them anymore, though.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yes! I don't really see them anymore, though.


Yea it’s sad. We’d get some and scribble horribly on them with colored pencil. If I could find them I’m sure I could do something awesome with them!

on a similar note, do ya remember those bouncy rubber balls that you could make? Those were cool too


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea it’s sad. We’d get some and scribble horribly on them with colored pencil. If I could find them I’m sure I could do something awesome with them!
> 
> on a similar note, do ya remember those bouncy rubber balls that you could make? Those were cool too


Yeah! I remember those, too.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

My teacher let us out of class early today is joyous days


----------



## Chris (Aug 21, 2020)

I have spent far too much of today figuring out how to make my idea for a game come to life. I see this project being a huge time sink - or something I give up with by the end of next week. Probably the latter.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I have spent far too much of today figuring out how to make my idea for a game come to life. I see this project being a huge time sink - or something I give up with by the end of next week. Probably the latter.


Oh man I know that feeling. I usually give concepts a few weeks before I put real effort into it.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

looks like the cat was taken off the site

guess im not getting it lol


----------



## Chris (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh man I know that feeling. I usually give concepts a few weeks before I put real effort into it.


I've been working with the idea as a book series since 2013. Then it hit me today how awesome it would look visually - but I unfortunately do not have the budget to pull this off using real actors.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Hm, does anyone know about any forest animals that make screaming noises

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020

I read it could be foxes but i don’t think we have any around here and it’s freaky


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Hm, does anyone know about any forest animals that make screaming noises


Foxes sound eerily human with their screams

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> I've been working with the idea as a book series since 2013. Then it hit me today how awesome it would look visually - but I unfortunately do not have the budget to pull this off using real actors.


That’s awesome! Unfortunately I’m too busy to really get into my ideas but I do love world building.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Foxes sound eerily human with their screams


Man it better just be foxes, living in the middle of nowhere is freaky sometimes lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Man it better just be foxes, living in the middle of nowhere is freaky sometimes lol


Yea probably. It’s funny: as someone who live in cornsville USA (IRL) I kinda would prefer being in the middle of nowhere


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea probably. It’s funny: as someone who live in cornsville USA (IRL) I kinda would prefer being in the middle of nowhere


The middle of nowhere isn’t too bad, just boring and a lot of animals messing with your yard


----------



## Chris (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Foxes sound eerily human with their screams
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020
> 
> ...


Worldbuilding is my weakest element. Until about a year ago this story took place in a future Earth (with the majority of it set in Volgograd, Russia), but I found adhering to real world geography was really limiting me so I decided to restart the whole thing over in a fictional world. Turned into a bigger project than I expected. Having real world culture, history, and religion to fallback on was helpful and instead I'm now needing to create these too.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> looks like the cat was taken off the site
> 
> guess im not getting it lol


oh no
I'm sorry about that
do you think you'll try to adopt another?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> The middle of nowhere isn’t too bad, just boring and a lot of animals messing with your yard


yeah i hated dealing with deer, cougars and rabbits ****ting everywhere

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh no
> I'm sorry about that
> do you think you'll try to adopt another?


if any more come up sure, but ill be getting very busy soon so i'll have less time to check for them


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Worldbuilding is my weakest element. Until about a year ago this story took place in a future Earth (with the majority of it set in Volgograd, Russia), but I found adhering to real world geography was really limiting me so I decided to restart the whole thing over in a fictional world. Turned into a bigger project than I expected. Having real world culture, history, and religion to fallback on was helpful and instead I'm now needing to create these too.


Ah, as someone who has been a nature enthusiast for most of my life, it’s my absolute favorite part of the process! I’m mostly into how an ecosystem of a fantastic world works and not so much into history or culture (but I do still work on that).


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> yeah i hated dealing with deer, cougars and rabbits ****ting everywhere
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020
> 
> ...


If anything there are just a ton of deer staring down cars on the road, armadillos digging up the yard, and coyotes and stray dogs


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

there is only one chunk of the forbidden pepperoni left
this stuff has been causing major stomach hurty so im glad its almost gone


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 307319
> there is only one chunk of the forbidden pepperoni left
> this stuff has been causing major stomach hurty so im glad its almost gone


Only one way to get rid of it


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Only one way to get rid of it


i just ate the other chunk i would be a fool to eat both in one day
i still haven't felt the affects of the last two and trust me i made the mistake of having half of a full one when i got it
top 10 worst decisions of my life


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 307319
> there is only one chunk of the forbidden pepperoni left
> this stuff has been causing major stomach hurty so im glad its almost gone


jeez how big was it


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 21, 2020)

I just had a dream that vrisnem changed their user


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ah, another person dreaming about the forums


Lothitine said:


> I just had a dream that vrisnem changed their user


what was it?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> jeez how big was it





a decent size


----------



## Chris (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ah, as someone who has been a nature enthusiast for most of my life, it’s my absolute favorite part of the process! I’m mostly into how an ecosystem of a fantastic world works and not so much into history or culture (but I do still work on that).


I've not even touched that aspect outside of considering regional diets.   


Lothitine said:


> I just had a dream that vrisnem changed their user


To what?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ah, another person dreaming about the forums
> 
> what was it?


I don’t rlly remember it was something along the lines of like,,
Viperking or Dreamking


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

they dont sell these here god i want one of these


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I've not even touched that aspect outside of considering regional diets.
> 
> To what?


I just love zoology and ecosystem science so that’s why I focus on that aspect.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 21, 2020)

Ayyyyy how’s my new pfp look


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Ayyyyy how’s my new pfp look


I like it


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

man i shouldn't have looked up the pepperoni sticks


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> man i shouldn't have looked up the pepperoni sticks


did you find pupperonis


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

i found the large mythological ones and now im craving
i must resist the urge to eat the last forbidden chunk my intestines are begging me

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020





god


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> i found the large mythological ones and now im craving
> i must resist the urge to eat the last forbidden chunk my intestines are begging me
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020
> ...


I made something that looked like that but I used polish sausage


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 21, 2020)

that looks kinda gross tbh


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

Just a leisurely sunday drive


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 307337View attachment 307338
> Just a leisurely sunday drive


In a field...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> In a field...


looks like you’re going to ignore the telemertry


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> In a field...


very leisurely


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> very leisurely


murdering any and all crops/livestock in sight


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> looks like you’re going to ignore the telemertry


Do you mean how the car is pretty much wrecked?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Do you mean how the car is pretty much wrecked?


yes


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

My class is playing Kahoot today is joyous days


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> My class is playing Kahoot today is joyous days


mine did too
is very joyous


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> My class is playing Kahoot today is joyous days


Last fall I was promised Kahoot and the prof never delivered


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 307337View attachment 307338
> Just a leisurely sunday drive


lol car nerd


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> mine did too
> is very joyous


Kahoot pog


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Last fall I was promised Kahoot and the prof never delivered


shame on the professor, tsk tsk


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> lol car nerd


I’ll send you into the sunset in that car if you don’t shut up


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Cars don’t work in Evwirt cuz the trees are big and close together at the edges


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Last fall I was promised Kahoot and the prof never delivered


They shall be fired at once


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Cars don’t work in Evwirt cuz the trees are big and close together at the edges


that’s why steering exists pally


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> They shall be fired at once


Put on trial for the lack of kahooting


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> that’s why steering exists pally


Like REALLY close together


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> that’s why steering exists pally


Just drive a super thin car


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Like REALLY close together


that’s why chainsaws exist


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> that’s why chainsaws exist


Or unicycles


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

it gets worse the more videos there are


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> it gets worse the more videos there are


A modern classic


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> that’s why chainsaws exist





ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Or unicycles


(0(λ )0 )


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

we played kahoot once in hs, during a sexual assault presentation from the police lol


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> (0(λ )0 )


that’s why car chainsaws exist

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



Origami said:


> we played kahoot once in hs, during a sexual assault presentation from the police lol


detals pls


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> we played kahoot once in hs, during a sexual assault presentation from the police lol


that's uh quite the sentence


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> detals pls


you really expect me to remember some game we did as an interactive part of a presentation


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> you really expect me to remember some game we did as an interactive part of a presentation


Did you win


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Did you win


i dont even remember if i played lol, i just know kahoot from that one presentation


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

you know how you're just sitting by a trashcan or something then you remember a video from 2013


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you know how you're just sitting by a trashcan or something then you remember a video from 2013


the what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> the what


a video from 2013


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> the what


check discord theres a video there for you


----------



## Chris (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I just love zoology and ecosystem science so that’s why I focus on that aspect.


I get it! I originally had offers to study marine and arctic biology at university, but I went with biomedical science because it's more employable.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

we got a new pink trashcan
very pink


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> we got a new pink trashcan
> very pink


*Insert cadycat reference here*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *Insert cadycat reference here*


*no*

anyways so I was thinking about this video next to my trashcan and in my trashcan was a drink so yum


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *no*
> 
> anyways so I was thinking about this video next to my trashcan and in my trashcan was a drink so yum


why do you not eat but then see trash items and say yummy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I get it! I originally had offers to study marine and arctic biology at university, but I went with biomedical science because it's more employable.


I went into environmental systems and sustainability as my major for similar reasons.

speaking of world building ecosystems/areas, my style tends to be an odd mix of this 



and this





With documentaries mixed in
for real though Skull Island was a HARDCORE movie and I’m afraid anything more than the poster might be too much for TBT


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> why do you not eat but then see trash items and say yummy


drinks are easier than food and don't make me wanna gag


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> drinks are easier than food and don't make me wanna gag


can't you get fresh non thrown in the garbage drinks though


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

she only eats tortillas and trash drinks


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> can't you get fresh non thrown in the garbage drinks though


we ran out of the kind I like

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



Enxssi said:


> she only eats tortillas and trash drinks


can confirm as I've had a bit of a tortilla yesterday


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> she only eats tortillas and trash drinks


its not ok


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

there was only like
a little bit of think drink left
and it was one of mine


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> there was only like
> a little bit of think drink left
> and it was one of mine


it doesn’t matter if it was yours don’t eat gross trash


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> there was only like
> a little bit of think drink left
> and it was one of mine


why did you throw it out in the first place

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020

finish it before you toss it


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

also why is every book a New York Times bestseller


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> it doesn’t matter if it was yours don’t eat gross trash


it was in a bottle
my trashcan has only recyclable stuff with the exception of the scone bag


Origami said:


> why did you throw it out in the first place
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020
> 
> finish it before you toss it


good point


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2020)

evening y'all where my drinking buds at

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



Enxssi said:


> also why is every book a New York Times bestseller


as someone who works in a library i wonder too lol


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

Almost bottomed out the suspension. 
_Almost._


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 21, 2020)

I hav music stuck in hed


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

heres the first one if y’all want to see more blessed travel advertisements


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I hav music stuck in hed


I remember jamming out to that song everyday in my head


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2020)

also how tf do one make a bestseller from a newspaper lmao


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

I screencapped more cursed forza images
when these upload you’ll all be in for a bad time


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I screencapped more cursed forza images
> when these upload you’ll all be in for a bad time


I wanna doubt but I know you deliver on your promises


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I screencapped more cursed forza images
> when these upload you’ll all be in for a bad time


Kurb is Sans
Kurb is Sans
Gonna make that later


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I screencapped more cursed forza images
> when these upload you’ll all be in for a bad time


ok kurb but watch the video i sent you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> heres the first one if y’all want to see more blessed travel advertisements


I wish those commercials were actual cartoons


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

@FrogslimeOfficial


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 307355@FrogslimeOfficial


last time I checked, no.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 307355@FrogslimeOfficial


riley does not indeed


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> last time I checked, no.


oh ok


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

y'all guess what I got


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I wish those commercials were actual cartoons





It’s exactly my style!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2020)

cheers mates


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

the pain from last night is finally going away poggers


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

tortilla time


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

splatoon is just brightly colored call of duty


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

My tires are fine


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> the pain from last night is finally going away poggers


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

nice shocks


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 307362


how many times are you gonna post that lmao


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 21, 2020)

hey guys i figures out why im nauseous

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> how many times are you gonna post that lmao


*A lot*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

You won’t catch me when i switch into MAXIMUM OVERDRIVE!
*wheels light on fire*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 307369
> hey guys i figures out why im nauseous
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020
> ...


_eat_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _eat_


i just ate some haribo im ok


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> i just ate some haribo im ok


okay


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 307362


oh i wasnt sad last night

also ohairy is up


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 307370
> You won’t catch me when i switch into MAXIMUM OVERDRIVE!
> *wheels light on fire*


Why is it called nicetapestry563


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 21, 2020)

**** haribo albanese gummies r better


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> oh i wasnt sad last night
> 
> also ohairy is up


also have u seen the forza images

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



Enxssi said:


> Why is it called nicetapestry563


idk that was someone in the lobby


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> also have u seen the forza images
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020
> 
> ...


cars 2


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> oh i wasnt sad last night
> 
> also ohairy is up





ignore the spelling error


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 307376
> ignore the spelling error


that wasnt what i was doing last night either
what is pepporoni?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 21, 2020)

hi ohare


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> that wasnt what i was doing last night either
> what is pepporoni?


then I completely misunderstood what's going on

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020

oh yeah, I made ohare a Nanbaka fan so...


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> then I completely misunderstood what's going on


i posted the mario image twice i thought that was enough


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> i posted the mario image twice i thought that was enough


is lean healthy because I don't think you should have that much


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

why


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> View attachment 307378
> why


whoa


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> is lean healthy because I don't think you should have that much


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 307379


don't die dude


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> View attachment 307378
> why


i see you are on the fake not real prison bandwagon now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

I have a present for Origami


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 307380


did you ever just take those old cap guns and shoot them right on your friends head


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> i see you are on the fake not real prison bandwagon now


bro I watched two episodes last night and i love it


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I have a present for Origami


oh no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> oh no


probably something you've already seen


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



Kurb said:


>


this was a screenshot from last week
i got into the Champd Up early look
which i am happy about


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

btw ive never played kahoot


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> btw ive never played kahoot


_gasp_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _gasp_


Is it that good?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 307380


it’s nerf or nothing


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Is it that good?


It can get intense


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Is it that good?


reminder

i have information


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It can get intense


*Survival of the fittest*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> reminder
> 
> i have information


Tell


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

oh i pinged the wrong person


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> oh i pinged the wrong person


Still tell


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

see now that you both have the prison fake jujoshi thing i can't tell you apart


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

We're confusing him, Abri


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Still tell


soon


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> see now that you both have the prison fake jujoshi thing i can't tell you apart


jujoshi?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> We're confusing him, Abri


But I like nico


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> But I like nico


_yes and that is fantabulous_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> soon


intimidating


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> jujoshi?


ohairypotter is probably a jojoshi idk


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> ohairypotter is probably a jojoshi idk


no


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Oho did someone say JoJo


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> ohairypotter is probably a jojoshi idk






she's a whole darn city


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Oho did someone say JoJo


We're talking nanbaka

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 307384
> she's a whole darn city


_What_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 307384
> she's a whole darn city


Time to steal a car cause i’m going to JoJo City

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



ohare01 said:


> We're talking nanbaka
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020
> 
> ...


Don’t call me a baka, that’s some weeb junk


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Time to steal a car cause i’m going to JoJo City
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020
> 
> ...


_*It's the name of an anime*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Reminder that Nico mayhaps be a JoJo fan


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*It's the name of an anime*_


_Excuses, you’re just mean_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Reminder that Nico mayhaps be a JoJo fan
> View attachment 307385


:0

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Excuses, you’re just mean_


no
are you blind


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Also Season 2 ends on a painful cliffhanger


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Yeet


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> :0


Sorry to break it to you but “Ora” is a common exclamation to use while fighting in Japanese culture so it’s not uncommon for characters to yell ora while fighting


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Also Season 2 ends on a painful cliffhanger


_And you tell me this now?_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Sorry to break it to you but “Ora” is a common exclamation to use while fighting in Japanese culture so it’s not uncommon for characters to yell ora while fighting


Thx


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Sorry to break it to you but “Ora” is a common exclamation to use while fighting in Japanese culture so it’s not uncommon for characters to yell ora while fighting


_There were other things but that's the best I could find_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _There were other things but that's the best I could find_


_Oh? On God?_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _There were other things but that's the best I could find_


_show_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Oh? On God?_


_uh maybe_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _uh maybe_


_pls show_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _uh maybe_


_Show show show_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

wonderful


ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Oh? On God?_


ong


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Show show show_


Your title is lies


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _show_


Can't remember if they were in the manga, anime, or both. 

Also DBZ and Gundam(?)


Spoiler


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Your title is lies


i tried to tell him this and he wouldnt listen

i tried to follow him too and he wouldnt follow back, what a monster


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Can't remember if they were in the manga, anime, or both.
> 
> Also DBZ and Gundam(?)
> 
> ...


That’s it i’m watching this show


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> i tried to tell him this and he wouldnt listen
> 
> i tried to follow him too and he wouldnt follow back, what a monster


_*Josuke*_
also I re followed you and you didn't follow back either


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> i tried to tell him this and he wouldnt listen
> 
> i tried to follow him too and he wouldnt follow back, what a monster


I thought i already follow you my apologies brother


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> That’s it i’m watching this show


now I'm scared lmao


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> That’s it i’m watching this show


*DO IT*


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*Josuke*_
> also I re followed you and you didn't follow back either


i forgot


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*Josuke*_
> also I re followed you and you didn't follow back either


_I never unfollowed you tho_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> That’s it i’m watching this show


dont


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

what's the follow thing even for on the forums


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Nvm misread it lol


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _I never unfollowed you tho_


not you lmao

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



Origami said:


> dont


Don't discourage him


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what's the follow thing even for on the forums


growing my army


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what's the follow thing even for on the forums


It’s basically how you say “I tolerate you”


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> It’s basically how you say “I tolerate you”


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> It’s basically how you say “I tolerate you”


then why is anyone following me lmao


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> then why is anyone following me lmao


because you're certified cool


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _why'd you follow me, good sir?_


_Because i always forget to follow people_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> because you're certified cool


I have much evidence that stack against that


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Wow one of my posts were deleted


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I have much evidence that stack against that


i also have evidence of coolness and other things


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Josuke what'd you do

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



Origami said:


> i also have evidence of coolness and other things


we shall have a trial


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

_Was it the one where i altered one of my quotes as a joke so it looks like i didn’t call frozen eye juice crunchy_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Wow one of my posts were deleted


Wait huh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Was it the one where i altered one of my quotes as a joke so it looks like i didn’t call frozen eye juice crunchy_


Worse has been said, so I don't think so?
But thanks for reminding us about that


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> we shall have a trial


i dont think you want this leaking out to the public


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

They probably missed the joke and thought it was a blank post :v


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Was it the one where i altered one of my quotes as a joke so it looks like i didn’t call frozen eye juice crunchy_


why would you repeat this


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> i dont think you want this leaking out to the public


I'll show my evidence first.
Number 1: I got stuck in a bouncy house at Jump Planet. The bouncy house was a giant octopus and my parents had to come get me. I cried.
Number 2: I went to the wrong P.E. class in 6th grade
Number 3: I like Funko Pops


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

one thing i love about college is that even though i was there last year since it was for a seperate program they're treating it like ive never been there before, i wonder if im gonna get another gift box too lmao

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'll show my evidence first.
> Number 1: I got stuck in a bouncy house at Jump Planet. The bouncy house what a giant octopus and my parents had to come get me. I cried.
> Number 2: I went to the wrong P.E. class in 6th grade
> Number 3: I like Funko Pops


the funko pops one is intense internet haram but the rest are forgivable


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

you're making me wanna watch nanbaka too oh no
must... resist...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> you're making me wanna watch nanbaka too oh no
> must... resist...


_*Do it, Rosie*_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> you're making me wanna watch nanbaka too oh no
> must... resist...


dont fall for the flashy pretty prison boys


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> one thing i love about college is that even though i was there last year since it was for a seperate program they're treating it like ive never been there before, i wonder if im gonna get another gift box too lmao
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020
> 
> ...


wait I need to find more evidence


----------



## Chris (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Number 3: I like Funko Pops


What's wrong with Funko Pops? I have a Harley Quinn one. mostly cos i think margot robbie is hot


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> dont fall for the flashy pretty prison boys


JoJo has plenty of those so bring it on


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*Do it, Rosie*_


b- but I have so many other animes to finish already


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> JoJo has plenty of those so bring it on


Btw the character in my pfp is a boy


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> b- but I have so many many animes to finish already


Felt that


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> JoJo has plenty of those so bring it on


stone ocean but its neon instead and theres no priest trying to be a party pooper


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Okay more evidence I'm not cool: I wrote Animal Crossing fanfiction in third grade


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Btw the character in my pfp is a boy


Yes yes i read


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> stone ocean but its neon instead and theres no priest trying to be a party pooper


Hajime is a party pooper


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hajime is a party pooper


but is he a priest


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Yes yes i read


Okay


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Okay more evidence I'm not cool: I wrote Animal Crossing fanfiction in third grade


I've wrote fanfiction before too lmfao


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> stone ocean but its neon instead and theres no priest trying to be a party pooper


The start of Stardust Crusaders but just the beginning and prison is fabulous


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

..


Origami said:


> but is he a priest


no


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Okay more evidence I'm not cool: I wrote Animal Crossing fanfiction in third grade


there are people here who still write fanfiction, you grew out of it so im proud of you


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Strange my post was deleted lol. Anyways I'm finna drive soon!!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> you grew out of it so im proud of you


ahahaha do I have news for you


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ..
> 
> no


Has he been friends with a vampire


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ahahaha do I have news for you


_*what*_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Has he been friends with a vampire


more than friends

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ahahaha do I have news for you


ninjago?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ahahaha do I have news for you


_what no_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Has he been friends with a vampire


well
everyone there has sharp teeth?
and there's a character-based of off a Jiangshi, a Chinese hopping vampire



Origami said:


> ninjago?


uhm


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Bro if I die it's cause I crashed this student car


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 21, 2020)

I have so many wips lmao


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Bro if I die it's cause I crashed this student car


Don't


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ahaha guys get pranked I don't write fanfiction


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> well
> everyone there has sharp teeth?
> and there's a character-based of off a Jiangshi, a Chinese hopping vampire
> 
> ...


Close enough, was the vampire a deadbeat boyfriend and leave him to take care of his 3 kids?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



Lothitine said:


> View attachment 307395
> I have so many wips lmao


I have nothing in progress cause of procrastination


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Don't


I won't do it on purpose I'm just a nervous wreck


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Close enough, was the vampire a deadbeat boyfriend and leave him to take care of his 3 kids?


well no
but there are, in fact, deadbeats


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ahaha guys get pranked I don't write fanfiction


*insert a lecture from mom here*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> well no
> but there are, in fact, deadbeats


And I love them all


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

I’m uncool because I played cards instead of cool math games


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *insert a lecture from mom here*


bold of you to assume my mom has any idea as to what I get up to


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

My high school blocked cool math


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I’m uncool because I played cards instead of cool math games


Shame on you


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I’m uncool because I played cards instead of cool math games


i am a solitaire machine

dont let anyone tell you its uncool i will rip the skin off of their heads


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> My high school blocked cool math


*loads shotgun with religious intent*


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

notdoppler was where it was at tho


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I’m uncool because I played cards instead of cool math games


same abcya for me

But that duck game was fire


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> notdoppler was where it was at tho


what is that


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

How do you even play solitaire? I thought it was a old person thing


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> notdoppler was where it was at tho


Rouge Soul was the best


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Anyways I'm not cool case closed


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Anyways I'm not cool case closed


you are


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Anyways I'm not cool case closed


Let’s have a democratic vote as to whether or not you’re cool


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> you are


I just
revealed
like really weird info


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> same abcya for me
> 
> But that duck game was fire


the one where you race against ducks was 10/10


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Rouge Soul was the best


earn to die 2 and strike force heroes 2
chefs kiss bueno absolute paradise


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> *loads shotgun with religious intent*


Thank you I'll help you


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I just
> revealed
> like really weird info


i can too


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

I've never done kahoot 
load your glocks I deserve it


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

i should also mention that i am a god at chess


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Anyways I'm not cool case closed


*I am cool case closed


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I've never done kahoot
> load your glocks I deserve it


I havent either mate


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I've never done kahoot
> load your glocks I deserve it




	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



ohare01 said:


> I havent either mate


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Is Frogbert Cool? - Online Poll - StrawPoll.com
					

What's your opinion? Vote now: No, Yesn't...




					strawpoll.com


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020


thamk


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Anyways I'm not cool case closed


you are cool
ninjago is decently cool

stop saying you're not cool


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

I was promised kahoot and we never got to do it 0/10


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Is Frogbert Cool? - Online Poll - StrawPoll.com
> 
> 
> What's your opinion? Vote now: No, Yesn't...
> ...


That's cheating


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> you are cool
> ninjago is decently cool
> 
> stop saying you're not cool


I'm only cool because my fan has been on for three days straight with no sign of the remote
Help
I'm cold


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

In that case I'm not cool either


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm only cool because my fan has been on for three days straight with no sign of the remote
> Help
> I'm cold


untrue
false
heresy
illogical


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm only cool because my fan has been on for three days straight with no sign of the remote
> Help
> I'm cold


just unplug it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> That's cheating


a_nswer it_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

I never won a kahoot game


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> just unplug it


OH OKAY GUESS I'LL JUST UNPLUG THE CEILING FAN


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> a_nswer it_


I did


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> In that case I'm not cool either


*I am cool in this case


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> same abcya for me
> 
> But that duck game was fire





Enxssi said:


> the one where you race against ducks was 10/10


That was Duck Life you uncultured swines


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *I am cool in this case


no im really lame irl


----------



## Chris (Aug 21, 2020)

Reminder that if a post is deleted it is either because it is inappropriate *or* it is responding to something inappropriate!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no im really lame irl


*Yes I'm really awesome irl


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

toss the turtle and burrito bison were amazing too


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Reminder that if a post is deleted it is either because it is inappropriate *or* it is responding to something inappropriate!


Wait huh


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Yes I'm really awesome irl


no


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> That was Duck Life you uncultured swines


that was like 5 years ago ok
But when you finish that speedrun it's


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Wait huh


It's probably what Ori said about the LEGOs last night

also case closed


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

i made a bunch of comic books (paper stapled together) and it keeps me up at night


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no


Yes.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It's probably what Ori said about the LEGOs last night
> 
> also case closed
> View attachment 307399


No it was something Josuke said today but I don't even remember


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Okay thx Vreese


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i made a bunch of comic books (paper stapled together) and it keeps me up at night


_share_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yes.


Im not


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It's probably what Ori said about the LEGOs last night
> 
> also case closed
> View attachment 307399


i think i know what it was lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Im not


Am too


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> i think i know what it was lol


?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> i think i know what it was lol


oi oi spill


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _share_


_ill do it when fish start walking_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _ill do it when fish start walking_


_tell that to Amy_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

*everyone is cool and I'm the coolest  *eats ice* *


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *everyone is cool and I'm the coolest  *eats ice* *


no


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *everyone is cool and I'm the coolest  *eats ice* *


I am literally the ice chugger is this a challenge 
*cronch cronch choke cronch*


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _tell that to Amy_


_you’ve watched ninjago for the last time partner
  _


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

@Enxssi 



Also Axolotls are also known as Mexican Walking Fish despite not being fish


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I am literally the ice chugger is this a challenge
> *cronch cronch choke cronch*


*Cronch cronch on chewable waterrr*


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _ill do it when fish start walking_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no


Y e s


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> @Enxssi
> View attachment 307401
> Also Axolotls are also known as Mexican Walking Fish despite not being fish


.................


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

why do i tear up as soon as josuke has to leave lmao


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

oh no my tortilla is drying out


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why do i tear up as soon as josuke has to leave lmao


eyes had too much to drink they need to dispose of the moisture


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Cronch cronch on chewable waterrr*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 307405


mmm can I have some


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> eyes had too much to drink they need to dispose of the moisture


but why is it when he left


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> but why is it when he left


he left the tap running


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> he left the tap running


seems legit


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

i can’t do it I will die of cringe


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Sorry I was out in the woods. What did I miss?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Sorry I was out in the woods. What did I miss?


stuff


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> mmm can I have some


_to put it bluntly, yes


_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i can’t do it I will die of cringe


i have information on riley "frog slime" official and i could release it at any moment

but i think your stuff will be fine post it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> i have information on riley "frog slime" official and i could release it at any moment
> 
> but i think your stuff will be fine post it


please share


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> i have information on riley "frog slime" official and i could release it at any moment
> 
> but i think your stuff will be fine post it


i physically cannot


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> _to put it bluntly, yes
> View attachment 307408_


mmm man-made lemonade

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



Origami said:


> i have information on riley "frog slime" official and i could release it at any moment
> 
> but i think your stuff will be fine post it


I'm Ms. Official
like
I'm in an office and 
"Here comes Ms. Official! Get back to work!"


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> stuff


Cool eans


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> mmm man-made lemonade
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020
> 
> ...


i mean you did leak your last name once but im not gonna be an ass and use it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> i mean you did leak your last name once but im not gonna be an ass and use it


It was sorta on purpose 'cause I thought "why not"
If you manage to acquire my middle name you can find my Twitter account from when I was 9


----------



## Chris (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> i mean you did leak your last name once but im not gonna be an ass and use it


For the record, we would highly likely suspend your account if you did!


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

i also like how i killed the "name that tv show" thread because literally no one knows what i posted

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> For the record, we would highly likely suspend your account if you did!


exactly lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Can’t leak my last name but I’ll tell ya that if y’all saw it I 80% bet you couldn’t pronounce it first try


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> For the record, we would highly likely suspend your account if you did!


wait, leak my last name, or use it?
heck heck heck I'm on thin ice


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Can’t leak my last name but I’ll tell ya that if y’all saw it I 80% bet you couldn’t pronounce it first try


Same for mine probably


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Can’t leak my last name but I’ll tell ya that if y’all saw it I 80% bet you couldn’t pronounce it first try


I would bet like 10000 tbt none of them could pronounce mine.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

I cannot spill my last name tho lmao


----------



## Chris (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wait, leak my last name, or use it?
> heck heck heck I'm on thin ice


Someone else posting your personal information.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I cannot spill my last name tho lmao


same


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

now that we have all established we have unpronounceable names 
les talk about somthing els


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> same


But what if I spilled my middle name-


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

if you guess my middle name you get nothing because it's easy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

have y'all ever played or watched a video on GOHOME?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> now that we have all established we have unpronounceable names
> les talk about somthing els


Ok

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> have y'all ever played or watched a video on GOHOME?


Idk what that is


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> have y'all ever played or watched a video on GOHOME?


what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Idk what that is


It's a surreal Japanese horror game with a few bugs here and there
But I thought this song was really nice


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

I’m making fibsh


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Cool 🅱eans


eans


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

origami when are you gonna release my info


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> origami when are you gonna release my info


he does not dox


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> origami when are you gonna release my info


when the masters of spinjitsu decide its ok


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> he does not dox


dox me uwu


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

achbran03 said:


> no clue but I know you either simp for or kin with them


why does she just assume im simping for nico


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> dox me uwu


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why does she just assume im simping for nico


well are you


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> well are you


no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why does she just assume im simping for nico


If having someone as your avi means you simp for them, I got a lot...

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



Enxssi said:


> View attachment 307410


shoot me uwu
send me to the hospwital ovo


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> If having someone as your avi means you simp for them, I got a lot...


bro
so if you have yourself in your avi you simp for yourself?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no


i mean in their defense for the show you just had a pic of him so it kinda set it up like you are simping


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> bro
> so if you have yourself in your avi you simp for yourself?



🅱ingo


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> i mean in their defense for the show you just had a pic of him so it kinda set it up like you are simping


hmm fair


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> If having someone as your avi means you simp for them, I got a lot...
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020
> 
> ...


blessed cursed scale
blessed————————————————cursed........................*
.........................................................................................................^ you are here


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

im not a simp tho
not doing that again


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

So I'm simping for a starfish


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> bro
> so if you have yourself in your avi you simp for yourself?


I do not simp for my OC theo


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I do not simp for my OC theo


but they're in your avi


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> blessed cursed scale
> blessed————————————————cursed........................*
> .........................................................................................................^ you are here


cows have best friends which means more animals to come and trample your windpipe


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> but they're in your avi


by that logic you simp for nico do not change your avatar I will commit a bad


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I do not simp for my OC theo


apart from the humongus nose and the lack of glasses he kinda looks like me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> by that logic you simp for nico do not change your avatar I will commit a bad


>:C


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> apart from the humongus nose and the lack of glasses he kinda looks like me


I do not simp for you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> apart from the humongus nose and the lack of glasses he kinda looks like me


Apart from the lack of skin and wrong type of hair Brook kinda looks like me


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I do not simp for you


i wasnt even making that connection

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Apart from the lack of skin and wrong type of hair Brook kinda looks like me


same


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

I got fibsh cooking up


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> i wasnt even making that connection
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020
> 
> ...


ok


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I got fibsh cooking up


what is a fibsh


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Apart from the lack of skin and wrong type of hair Brook kinda looks like me


hatched confirmed? TAKE HER AWAY 
Find out more a 10


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> what is a fibsh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> what is a fibsh


lying sea creatures


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> what is a fibsh


don’t trust them those fibsh are liars


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> don’t trust them those fibsh are liars


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

if my skeleton won't hatch I'll just have to hatch it myself like those christmas toys from 3 years ago


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> if my skeleton won't hatch I'll just have to hatch it myself like those christmas toys from 3 years ago


hatch it like a kinder surprise egg


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> hatch it like a kinder surprise egg


now's the time for Kurb to scoop out my intestines and feast


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> if my skeleton won't hatch I'll just have to hatch it myself like those christmas toys from 3 years ago


this reminds me i had one of those Dinosaur eggs that hatch in water or something and I lost it


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Can’t leak my last name but I’ll tell ya that if y’all saw it I 80% bet you couldn’t pronounce it first try


Is it Werbenjaegermanjenson


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

Hello and good morning. This is your 10 oclock news with Rosie. Riley "frogslime" official has released top secret information. She seems to have a connection to a crow. She has been taken away and is being tested by Dr. Rosie. 
Good night.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> now's the time for Kurb to scoop out my intestines and feast


why are you being so cursed


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Eh I caught it and it doesn’t make me sick so...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Hello and good morning. This is your 10 oclock news with Rosie. Riley "frogslime" official has released top secret information. She seems to have a connection to a crow. She has been taken away and is being tested by Dr. Rosie.
> Good night.


I wanna change my first name to Mortimer


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I wanna change my first name to Mortimer


why


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Is it Werbenjaegermanjenson


It’s rounder than that


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why are you being so cursed


quoting kurb

speaking of kurby its almost time for his daily shoulder dislocation


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Hello and good morning. This is your 10 oclock news with Rosie. Riley "frogslime" official has released top secret information. She seems to have a connection to a crow. She has been taken away and is being tested by Dr. Rosie.
> Good night.


And now for the weather with Enxssi
_THERES SMOKE AND ASH AND ITS AWFUL EVERYTHING IS BURNING
Clear skies in Georgia_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why are you being so cursed


oi Kurb offered so now's his chance

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



ohare01 said:


> why


'Cause I can be called Morty


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oi Kurb offered so now's his chance
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020
> 
> ...


In which case i can guess the funniest **** you’ve ever seen


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> In which case i can guess the funniest **** you’ve ever seen


eh?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s rounder than that


Circlespherecurvedball


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oi Kurb offered so now's his chance
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020
> 
> ...


Tortimer
Torty


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> eh?


_I kid you not Frog
He turns himself into a pickle
Calls himself “Pickle Rick”
Funniest **** I’ve ever seen_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Tortimer
> Torty


Tortimous Maximus


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> eh?


pickles


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _I kid you not Frog
> He turns himself into a pickle
> Calls himself “Pickle Rick”
> Funniest **** I’ve ever seen_


_I'm gonna go lie down now_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Circlespherecurvedball


Now make it bounce


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Now make it bounce


Basketballyoyoball


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Now make it bounce


Rubberballelasticspheremanjenson


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

title


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

*OBJECTS I HAVE SHOVED UP MY NOSE*
_*PENS
PENCILS
COINS*_​


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Rubberballelasticspheremanjenson


You’re within a universe of being correct


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

*P E B B L E S*​


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *OBJECTS I HAVE SHOVED UP MY NOSE*
> _*PENS
> PENCILS
> COINS*_​


objects I have shoved up my nose
fingers
toilet paper
dodecahedrons
legoes


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> title


Origami for being the most cursed in the basement 
im more cursed than kurby but am i truly #1?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 21, 2020)

yo **** it
_*transes my gender*_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *OBJECTS I HAVE SHOVED UP MY NOSE*
> _*PENS
> PENCILS
> COINS*_​


im glad that says nose


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> im glad that says nose


I assume you also saw the video


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> im glad that says nose


sotp


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

I shoved a green confetti shamrock up my nose once.
It came out no longer green, so the deep inside of my nose is probably green.
Thank you for listening to this useless fact


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> Origami for being the most cursed in the basement
> im more cursed than kurby but am i truly #1?


You're the Robbie Rotten of cursed basement dwellers


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I assume you also saw the video


she tried to send me the video as if i'd never saw it before, that **** ancient history


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> Origami for being the most cursed in the basement
> im more cursed than kurby but am i truly #1?


I think you are number 1
You or frog


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> objects I have shoved up my nose
> fingers
> toilet paper
> dodecahedrons
> legoes


Boogers for later
Miami 
Cotton swabs
Tissues


----------



## Chris (Aug 21, 2020)

Please do not insert objects into your nose that do not belong up there.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> You're the Robbie Rotten of cursed basement dwellers


when i say go, be ready to throw


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *OBJECTS I HAVE SHOVED UP MY NOSE*
> _*PENS
> PENCILS
> COINS*_​


*Also ****ing screws*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> she tried to send me the video as if i'd never saw it before, that **** ancient history


I knew you would've seen it
I need to find something even you haven't seen


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> she tried to send me the video as if i'd never saw it before, that **** ancient history


The Egyptians had some clever videos


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Idk what you guys are talking about


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Please do not insert objects into your nose that do not belong up there.


Miami will not be safe from my nasal wrath


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I knew you would've seen it
> I need to find something even you haven't seen


Ninjago intro


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

oi at least I didn't eat the bugs at Summer camp even if I would've won something


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> The Egyptians had some clever videos


hey guys its Mr Khufu here, and we're going to find out how many slaves it takes to build a temple!


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

_Wait wait i take back that post_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Wait wait i take back that post_


My title is accurate


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Wait wait i take back that post_


too late my gay


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> too late my gay


"gay" LMAO


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> "gay" LMAO


AH WAIT


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> hey guys its Mr Khufu here, and we're going to find out how many slaves it takes to build a temple!


*insert intro with the hieroglyphics spinning around*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> AH WAIT


LMFAO


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oi at least I didn't eat the bugs at Summer camp even if I would've won something


you had to eat bugs to get an award


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *insert intro with the hieroglyphics spinning around*


oh boy, here comes the romans 
imagine these losers conquering our vast and powerful empire


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> "gay" LMAO


At least let me come out as a JoJo fan on my own


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you had to eat bugs to get an award


It was post-apocalyptic theme
I went in a cheap gilly suit for the special feast


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> oh boy, here comes the romans
> imagine these losers conquering our vast and powerful empire


ori is using emojis again

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> At least let me come out as a JoJo fan on my own


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Please do not insert objects into your nose that do not belong up there.


Vris being a nanny again


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ori is using emojis again


if i want to channel my inner mainstream youtuber i must become the mainstream youtuber


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

@Origami watch


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> if i want to channel my inner mainstream youtuber i must become the mainstream youtuber


oh no


----------



## Chris (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Vris being a nanny again


When do I get a day off?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> When do I get a day off?


tomorrow


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> @Origami watch


Zane got a glow up


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> When do I get a day off?


i try my best but my best isn't good enough


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Zane got a glow up


Yeah he died in Season 3, spoiler alert, and came back as the Titanium Ninja.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> When do I get a day off?


When we all stop being utterly cursed, probably


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It was post-apocalyptic theme
> I went in a cheap gilly suit for the special feast


i do not care about your cheap gilly suit I care about how to had to eat bugs to get an award
oh but that reminds me...
one time I was in the gifted and educated program and my teacher tried to make us eat cockroaches
we did not get an award


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> When do I get a day off?


It’s like Grayfly from JoJo, you have to trick someone into taking your place


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yeah he died in Season 3, spoiler alert, and came back as the Titanium Ninja.


he was a robot right


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i do not care about your cheap gilly suit I care about how to had to eat bugs to get an award
> oh but that reminds me...
> one time I was in the gifted and educated program and my teacher tried to make us eat cockroaches
> we did not get an award


why


----------



## Chris (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> It’s like Grayfly from JoJo, you have to trick someone into taking your place


I don't know what this means.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> It’s like Grayfly from JoJo, you have to trick someone into taking your place


And in case you are wondering it is not in fact a fly that is gray


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i do not care about your cheap gilly suit I care about how to had to eat bugs to get an award
> oh but that reminds me...
> one time I was in the gifted and educated program and my teacher tried to make us eat cockroaches
> we did not get an award


If you ate bugs you got to eat first
There were also mascots in these cheap furry suits
It was Renegades vs. Scavengers and I was on Renegades


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i do not care about your cheap gilly suit I care about how to had to eat bugs to get an award
> oh but that reminds me...
> one time I was in the gifted and educated program and my teacher tried to make us eat cockroaches
> we did not get an award


oh wait it was crickets


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> he was a robot right


_you do remember_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I don't know what this means.


Step one: Capture unsuspecting mod
Step 2: Lure them into the Basement
Step three: Lock with with the other dwellers
Step for: ????
Step six: Profit


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I don't know what this means.


Weeb stuff


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

so what was i supposed to watch


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> so what was i supposed to watch






this this this


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Step one: Capture unsuspecting mod
> Step 2: Lure them into the Basement
> Step three: Lock with with the other dwellers
> Step for: ????
> Step six: Profit


Exactly what happened to vrees


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

the kids who ate them said that I should but I’m not joining your bug eating cult _DARREN_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _you do remember_


i mean i connected the dots
i remember one of them wasnt a regular hrnng lego but a robot
and since you said titanium i assumed it must've been him


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> i mean i connected the dots
> i remember one of them wasnt a regular hrnng _hot_ lego but a robot
> and since you said titanium i assumed it must've been him


fixed your post


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> i mean i connected the dots
> i remember one of them wasnt a regular hrnng lego but a robot
> and since you said titanium i assumed it must've been him


Orioggers watches Ninjago? More at 5


----------



## Chris (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Weeb stuff


So stuff I'm too old to understand?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Orioggers watches Ninjago? More at 5


i had to double check that to see what you called me lol


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> So stuff I'm too old to understand?


no, no just too uncultured


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> So stuff I'm too old to understand?


I mean, Jojo is rated m but..


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 21, 2020)

i used to watch ninjago when i was younger

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



ohare01 said:


> I mean, Jojo is rated m but..


no wonder youre not allowed to watch it


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Orioggers watches Ninjago? More at 5


i think i had a few of the sets so i know more of those than the show lol
there was a green ninja right? i think they introduced one and thats the last i remember


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> i used to watch ninjago when i was younger
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020
> 
> ...


my parents don't know what it is
it's more like im not letting myself watch it


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

i watched the ninjago ,ovie but I forgot all the detail excrpt that one guy kept saying Lloyd wrong


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> i think i had a few of the sets so i know more of those than the show lol
> there was a green ninja right? i think they introduced one and thats the last i remember


Did you read my post from the introduce yourself thread or my location?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> my parents don't know what it is
> it's more like im not letting myself watch it


just hope your parents dont walk in on the one scene of prison anime that frog showed me


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> just hope your parents dont walk in on the one scene of prison anime that frog showed me


What


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i watched the ninjago ,ovie but I forgot all the detail excrpt that one guy kept saying Lloyd wrong


That's where I got my birds name from
Also the series is better than the movie


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> just hope your parents dont walk in on the one scene of prison anime that frog showed me


wait what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> What


I can show you


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I can show you


please do


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I can show you


No


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> just hope your parents dont walk in on the one scene of prison anime that frog showed me


At first they had my interest, now they have my attention


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> please do


lmao it's in the building 5 arc so idk if you want spoilers


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> lmao it's in the building 5 arc so idk if you want spoilers


oh nvm


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> At first they had my interest, now they have my attention


there is a reason i said it was fujoshi anime and this scene basically proves my point


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> there is a reason i said it was fujoshi anime and this scene basically proves my point


oh frick


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> there is a reason i said it was fujoshi anime and this scene basically proves my point


IT WAS ONE SCENE


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> IT WAS ONE SCENE


idk what to expect im scared


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> IT WAS ONE SCENE


Frog why are you watching yaoi


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

also watch the op 






	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



Enxssi said:


> Frog why are you watching yaoi


IT'S NOT YAOI


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> IT WAS ONE SCENE


they put that to paper with intent
they also animated it with intent


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> they put that to paper with intent
> they also animated it with intent


can someone explain it without spoilers


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> they put that to paper with intent
> they also animated it with intent


it'a a parody so um

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



ohare01 said:


> can someone explain it without spoilers


they made cpr awkward


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Well


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> can someone explain it without spoilers


CPR


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> it'a a parody so um
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020
> 
> ...


still


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> it'a a parody so um
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020
> 
> ...


oh no oh frick


----------



## Chris (Aug 21, 2020)

Keep it PG-13 guys.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Keep it PG-13 guys.


It is it's just cpr


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> oh no oh frick


it's not even bad origami is just making it like that


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

S o let's just say,, I suck at driving


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> it's not even bad origami is just making it like that


ori pleaSe


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> S o let's just say,, I suck at driving


you good?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> it's not even bad origami is just making it like that


ive still never watched the intro either


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> ive still never watched the intro either


watch it watch it watch it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you good?


Not dead so yes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> ive still never watched the intro either


watch it


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> also watch the op
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow that really slaps
I MEAN RESISTING STILL


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> watch it watch it watch it


What yaoi? Tell me the yaoi


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What yaoi? Tell me the yaoi


mdewksfdn NOT YAOI JUST A BUNCH OF HOT DUDES


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> watch it


ive skimmed through it
the intro + cpr scene is all i need for my proof


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> mdewksfdn NOT YAOI JUST A BUNCH OF HOT DUDES


WAIT NO


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> mdewksfdn NOT YAOI JUST A BUNCH OF HOT DUDES


So it's JoJo


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> mdewksfdn NOT YAOI JUST A BUNCH OF HOT DUDES


PROOF


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> PROOF


SHUT
DID YOU EVEN LISTEN TO THE SONG


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

What is the name of the yaoi?? I can't see it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

c
current price of the jackbox party pack 6, almost 1/3 off
soon


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What is the name of the yaoi?? I can't see it


what yaoi there is no yaoi


----------



## Chris (Aug 21, 2020)

I'm going to repeat this: *keep it PG-13 guys.*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what yaoi there is no yaoi


Okay gimme anime title


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Okay gimme anime title


Nanbaka


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Nanbaka


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> SHUT
> DID YOU EVEN LISTEN TO THE SONG


yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> yes


okay okay


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

I have eaten


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Only *69%* bruh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

subject change now


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm going to repeat this: *keep it PG-13 guys.*


*What the ever loving *bleep* did i miss*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *What the ever loving *bleep* did i miss*


Wholesome stuff turned rotten


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wholesome stuff turned rotten


details pls


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2020)

Reply with your favorite PG-13 film


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> details pls


No


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No


yes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

I was gone for 5 minutes to post on a pets thread and they go bad


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> details pls


very nice very colorful show with a nice ost was mistaken for a different genre


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

toxapex said:


> Reply with your favorite PG-13 film


Hell

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> very nice very colorful show with a nice ost was mistaken for a different genre


Happy Tree Friends?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

maybe i should use the information i have recieved as a segway


----------



## Chris (Aug 21, 2020)

toxapex said:


> Reply with your favorite PG-13 film


I like Frozen.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> very nice very colorful show with a nice ost was mistaken for a different genre


Well I mean


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Happy Tree Friends?


uh yep


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I like Frozen.


Invalid answer


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I like Frozen.


Song of the Sea is my favorite animated movie


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> uh yep


i walked back a few pages
prison school?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Hell
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020
> 
> ...


Dont remind me of happy tree friends *PLEASE*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

I felt like editing this


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Cars is best movie A silent voice is second best


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

toxapex said:


> Reply with your favorite PG-13 film


Into the Spider-Verse


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Cars is best movie A silent voice is second best


mario paint


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> mario paint


No.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i walked back a few pages
> prison school?


oh, no, not that


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No.


mario paint x2


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

toxapex said:


> Reply with your favorite PG-13 film


no


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> hey y'all watch this with no context


will salty ever play any other persona games besides 5? more at 11


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> will salty ever play any other persona games besides 5? more at 11


no because I dont have any there you go


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Hm, well, they _do _go to a school in the OVA...


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no because I dont have any there you go


theres ways to buy video games
it would be a shame if you only played 5


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

The back shocks are nearly bottomed out and that’s delightful


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

go get groceries I must


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 307442
> The back shocks are nearly bottomed out and that’s delightful


reminder kurb, its shoulder dislocation time


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> theres ways to buy video games
> it would be a shame if you only played 5


well it is now a shame congrats


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> reminder kurb, its shoulder dislocation time


The back shocks
are bottomed out


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 307442
> The back shocks are nearly bottomed out and that’s delightful


Why are you off-road on a hill


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> reminder kurb, its shoulder dislocation time


I thought it was lunchtime


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> The back shocks
> are bottomed out


im going to peel the skin off your head with a potato peeler


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

Will kurb center their sig


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Will kurb center their sig


remember when ohare had an uncentered sig for 4 months? me too


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Why are you off-road on a hill


because Fish and Chips VW Type 2 De Luxe FE


Saltyy said:


> Will kurb center their sig


I’m a he


Origami said:


> im going to peel the skin off your head with a potato peeler


The back
shocks are 
bottomed out


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Y’all’s are getting not-so-vaguely violent


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> because Fish and Chips VW Type 2 De Luxe FE
> 
> I’m a he
> 
> ...


oh ok
will kurb center he sig


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> remember when ohare had an uncentered sig for 4 months? me too


shut


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> shut


The
Back shocks
are 
bottomed out


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> The back
> shocks are
> bottomed out






playtime is over

im coming kurby


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> oh ok
> will kurb center he sig


thank you enx


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> The
> Back shocks
> are
> bottomed out


The
Back
Shocks
Are
Bottomed out


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> remember when ohare had an uncentered sig for 4 months? me too


pepperidge farm remembers


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> pepperidge farm remembers


what about statefarm


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> The
> Back
> Shocks
> Are
> Bottomed out


kurb machine broke


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> The
> Back
> Shocks
> Are
> Bottomed out






i screwed up the link
anyway im coming for your skin right now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> kurb machine broke


wasn't it always broken


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> kurb machine broke


The back shocks are bottomed out


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

origami has empathy confirmed


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> The back shocks are bottomed out
> View attachment 307444


english plz


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> english plz


Back wheel springs too compressed


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 307445
> origami has empathy confirmed






its the avatar


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Back wheel springs too compressed


ok thx


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 307445
> origami has empathy confirmed


poggers


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ok thx


shocks = suspension


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 307445
> origami has empathy confirmed


id also like to point out right after that post i went back to clowning


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 307445
> origami has empathy confirmed


Cute


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

Friction 100


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Cute


young miss your playing with fire poggers


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 307447
> Friction 100


that game must be so much fun with all those popups eh


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> young miss your playing with fire poggers


poggers


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> that game must be so much fun with all those popups eh


telemetry can be turned on and off


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I like Frozen.



Same here, I didn’t expect to like it as much as I did tbh

Have you seen Frozen 2? I think the music was overall more consistent quality-wise in that one despite not having a breakout hit on the level of Let It Go


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> telemetry can be turned on and off


you must be fun at parties


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> you must be fun at parties


they call me _please stop drinking the battery acid it’s not punch please stop Kurbus_


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Song of the Sea is my favorite animated movie



Yooooo song of the Sea is awesome. And the animation.....  love that studio


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> you must be fun at parties


of course not he’s a robot


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> they call me _please stop drinking the battery acid it’s not punch please stop Kurbus_


Robot


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> they call me _please stop drinking the battery acid it’s not punch please stop Kurbus_


No it's definitely punch I drank some


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Robot


I didn’t finish
_Battery acid isn’t healthy it’s gonna kill you stop dude stop mate_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Oh gosh I realized that accountant cat is stuck by himself now


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> they call me _please stop drinking the battery acid it’s not punch please stop Kurbus_


true story in 6th grade we opened a drawer and in it there was a bunch of d batteries with white powdery stuff all over them, a guy licked the stuff and they had to call poison control lmao


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> true story in 6th grade we opened a drawer and in it there was a bunch of d batteries with white powdery stuff all over them, a guy licked the stuff and they had to call poison control lmao


that could have been me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

I’m trying to get Ori to share the info because it’s eating at me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> true story in 6th grade we opened a drawer and in it there was a bunch of d batteries with white powdery stuff all over them, a guy licked the stuff and they had to call poison control lmao


wth was the powdery stuff


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Into the Spider-Verse



Honestly I usually have to be in a certain mood for superhero movies, Into the Spiderverse is one of the few I am down to rewatch anytime. Masterpiece


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> wth was the powdery stuff






battery acid


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

personality test:
what i my real name


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> personality test:
> what i my real name


Ethan


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2020)

Yoo duracell makes fundip now? Don’t mind if I do!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> personality test:
> what i my real name


Guy who made me eat sand once


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> personality test:
> what i my real name


kurbus maximus


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> personality test:
> what i my real name


E


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ethan


your personality:
you have a brain


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

toxapex said:


> Yoo duracell makes fundip now? Don’t mind if I do!


*TOXA NOOO*


----------



## Chris (Aug 21, 2020)

toxapex said:


> Same here, I didn’t expect to like it as much as I did tbh
> 
> Have you seen Frozen 2? I think the music was overall more consistent quality-wise in that one despite not having a breakout hit on the level of Let It Go


I loved Frozen 2, although my memory of it is tainted. I went to a bar after and my drink got spiked. Rest of the night was awful.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> your personality:
> you have a brain


what is mine personalityt


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 307451


Already seen it


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Already seen it


i know you ego search buddy dont worry


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 307451


F


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I loved Frozen 2, although my memory of it is tainted. I went to a bar after and my drink got spiked. Rest of the night was awful.


_*ELSA SPIKED VRISNEM’S DRINK!! (GONE WRONG)*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I loved Frozen 2, although my memory of it is tainted. I went to a bar after and my drink got spiked. Rest of the night was awful.


wait vris are you okay


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> i know you ego search buddy dont worry







__





						kurb - Wiktionary
					






					en.wiktionary.org


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you're going for kurva i applaud you


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bro


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> bro







__





						Dejan Kurbus - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

my favorite part of sonic forces was when silver and blaze ate a grand slam


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> my favorite part of sonic forces was when silver and blaze ate a grand slam


what


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

I have to do school goodbye


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I have to do school goodbye


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I loved Frozen 2, although my memory of it is tainted. I went to a bar after and my drink got spiked. Rest of the night was awful.



Oh jeez that’s horrifying, I’m glad you’re ok now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I have to do school goodbye


bye


----------



## Chris (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wait vris are you okay


That was back in November. It took me a good couple of weeks to get over it.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> my favorite part of sonic forces was when silver and blaze ate a grand slam


what


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what


did i stutter


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Ack.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> did i stutter


idk


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> did i stutter


if we're talking sonic




this was my childhood


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

wait where tf did the sonic forces live fandub go


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> wait where tf did the sonic forces live fandub go


did COPPA have something to do with it


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> wait where tf did the sonic forces live fandub go


nvm im stupoid it waas the sonic 06


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

uh


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

i dont know if i ever played a sonic game besides adventure dx now that i think about it


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

they eat a grand slam


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Aaaaaand odds are I have another aurora


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 307459
> they eat a grand slam


Everybody get up, it's time to slam now


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 307459
> they eat a grand slam


Ah yes, just like how iced water is water with ice


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Come on and slam, and welcome to the jam!
Come on and slam, if you wanna jam!


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Everybody get up, it's time to slam now


We got a real jam going now welcome to the space jam


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 21, 2020)

Whgsgsgsgsgg im so tired of these transphobic *****es on instagram lmao
my head hurts rlly bad rn
my mom wants me to eat smth other than gummy bears but I’m not hungy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Come on and slam, and welcome to the jam!
> Come on and slam, if you wanna jam!


_Hold up that's familiar_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Ah yes, just like how iced water is water with ice


by the way mephiles has a gamer pad


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> We got a real jam going now welcome to the space jam


Here's your chance, do your dance at the Space Jam
Alright


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Come on and slam, and welcome to the jam!
> Come on and slam, if you wanna jam!


what is that from


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

anyway im gonna play flicker ok bye


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what is that from


Space Jam
the only reason I know it is because I watched it when camping


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2020)

What if there was a jrpg like persona with the system of “daily life affects your skills in the dungeon” but it was in real time like animal crossing, so you legit needed to spend around a year beating it unless you TTd, and a war broke out in the fanbase over the “correct” way to beat the game

That would be pretty fun I think


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what is that from


how do you not know where its from


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> by the way mephiles has a gamer pad


Meph who

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Meph who


I have just looked up this edge lord and he probably plays CoD


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

toxapex said:


> What if there was a jrpg like persona with the system of “daily life affects your skills in the dungeon” but it was in real time like animal crossing, so you legit needed to spend around a year beating it unless you TTd, and a war broke out in the fanbase over the “correct” way to beat the game
> 
> That would be pretty fun I think


NO


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

fomo gang


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 21, 2020)

what the **** lmao
they were being transphobic on the his name is Alex hashtag and I called them out and- the **** does this have to do with them being a *****y transphobic person?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020

Anyways how’s your all’s day


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 307465View attachment 307466
> what the **** lmao
> they were being transphobic on the his name is Alex hashtag and I called them out and- the **** does this have to do with them being a *****y transphobic person?


_hmmmm I have a plan_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 307465View attachment 307466
> what the **** lmao
> they were being transphobic on the his name is Alex hashtag and I called them out and- the **** does this have to do with them being a *****y transphobic person?
> 
> ...


Man, another incel prick that wants attention


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 307465View attachment 307466
> what the **** lmao
> they were being transphobic on the his name is Alex hashtag and I called them out and- the **** does this have to do with them being a *****y transphobic person?
> 
> ...


wth his profile is so cursed
definitely a sad troll


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

i come back to this
**** that octopus


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 307465View attachment 307466
> what the **** lmao
> they were being transphobic on the his name is Alex hashtag and I called them out and- the **** does this have to do with them being a *****y transphobic person?
> 
> ...



That’s.... a very odd trolling effort

Anywho my day has been good..... I had to get up early all week but I was able to sleep in today


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wth his profile is so cursed
> definitely a sad troll


Oh for sure lmao
I have a headache now tho so I’m gonna make some ramen


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 307465View attachment 307466
> what the **** lmao
> they were being transphobic on the his name is Alex hashtag and I called them out and- the **** does this have to do with them being a *****y transphobic person?
> 
> ...


calamari time


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> calamari time


@Kurb


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2020)

Persona 5 time baby


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Anyway time to visit Loth’s insta


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

WHO HERE IS SAD I HAVE IMPORTANT STUFF TO SHARE


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

I'm about to finish where I left off last school year and then I will start high school oh no


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm about to finish where I left off last school year and then I will start high school oh no





just try your best and you'll be fine

did i mention i'll have mondays off this semester


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm about to finish where I left off last school year and then I will start high school oh no


oh boy oh boy good luck


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm about to finish where I left off last school year and then I will start high school oh no


good luck


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

_im panick mode_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020

Why ddlc music nooo


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 307474
> just try your best and you'll be fine
> 
> did i mention i'll have mondays off this semester


Garfield would be proud to see how far humanity has come


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

leak 1


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

@Enxssi why does draganromper music keep coming up in spotify

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



Origami said:


> View attachment 307481
> leak 1


LMAO WHAT


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

oh no


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh no


i knew it


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

more to come later


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i knew it


you know nothing


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Hold on I've only been up for 3 hours why is my phone at 50 percent

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020

Is it because bluetooth


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Enxssi why does draganromper music keep coming up in spotify
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020
> 
> ...


Abri listens to Danggamepampers? More at 4


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Hold on I've only been up for 3 hours why is my phone at 50 percent
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020
> 
> Is it because bluetooth


My phone sometimes goes into a state where it’s like “oooh, imma go through 20% in one shot” and I hate it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Abri listens to Danggamepampers? More at 4


no the music sucks so i skip it lmao
but it keeps randomly coming on


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

go go get back whip around and spni


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 21, 2020)

hi saltyy


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2020)

Me when I pick random in smash bros and get a character I know nothing about:


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

toxapex said:


> Me when I pick random in smash bros and get a character I know nothing about:
> 
> View attachment 307491


Hehehehe I button mash on my main somewhat


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 307489
> go go get back whip around and spni


haha no one noticed


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 21, 2020)

toxapex said:


> Me when I pick random in smash bros and get a character I know nothing about:
> 
> View attachment 307491


Once me and my brother played random sand he got game + watch and I got ****ING PICHU THE LITTLE USELESS ****HEAD


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Yeet I'm not dead 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020

Driving is kinda fun lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 307490
> hi saltyy


hi 


toxapex said:


> Me when I pick random in smash bros and get a character I know nothing about:
> 
> View attachment 307491


Thank you


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

I have to take a Spanish translation test for school I am very screwed


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I have to take a Spanish translation test for school I am very screwed


*Me sitting here knowing spanish*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

I’m thinking for my true dream code I’ll get up at 5 AM for that awesome music and atmosphere


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m thinking for my true dream code I’ll get up at 5 AM for that awesome music and atmosphere


time travelers would like to know your location


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *Me sitting here knowing spanish*


help


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> help


ok

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020

I will try


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> time travelers would like to know your location


I don’t tt until I’m on my 3rd town


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ok
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020
> 
> I will try


no not really that's cheating it's a test
ill just sit here having a mental breakdown over it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

If I did I’d be villager hunting a LOT more


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no not really that's cheating it's a test
> ill just sit here having a mental breakdown over it


oh ok

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020

*Me who's never cheated on a test but has looked at their partner's paper various times to see if I'm doing things correctly*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> oh ok


if i could id just use Google translate man ;-;


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> if i could id just use Google translate man ;-;


Google stincx


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Google stincx


yeah but easier than sitting here for 30 minutes panicking and not knowing any of the answers


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

_in west ohiladelhi_


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> @Kurb


yOU WHAT


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> yeah but easier than sitting here for 30 minutes panicking and not knowing any of the answers


when your done and submitted I can check your answers if you want


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> _in west ohiladelhi_
> 
> yOU WHAT


born and raised


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> when your done and submitted I can check your answers if you want


hmm maybe


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> born and raised


i gg eplauy tgrreound fthtjow ewhmost of my days


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i gg eplauy tgrreound fthtjow ewhmost of my days


Chillin' out maxin' relaxin' all cool and all


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> hmm maybe


Ok


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

This just hit me: how the heck are peeps who use patterns like The Path going to adapt to seasonal grass change? I couldn’t imagine meticulously going over every tile for that (or maybe I’m just lazy )


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> _in west ohiladelhi_
> 
> yOU WHAT


Get them Kurb


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

B t s


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> This just hit me: how the heck are peeps who use patterns like The Path going to adapt to seasonal grass change? I couldn’t imagine meticulously going over every tile for that (or maybe I’m just lazy )


Doesn't it have invisible tiles?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

I'm scared


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 21, 2020)

guys i.








						Wonder of Wonder Art
					

描いたイラストが音楽に合わせて踊ります。




					aidn.jp
				



i made something :3


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> guys i.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_oh my gosh_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

I need Saltyy at my job I hate listening to Spanish I don't get


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _oh my gosh_


the peak of my artistic abilities


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Doesn't it have invisible tiles?


Maybe, I don’t know much about it. I’m just kinda lazy on those sorts of things


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I need Saltyy at my job I hate listening to Spanish I don't get


I hate this Spanish test it's so overwhelming and I'm about to cry


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> guys i.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look at em... Just vibing there. Goals


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I hate this Spanish test it's so overwhelming and I'm about to cry


Como eatass


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Como eatass


thanks for loving that post


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Como eatass


did you mean cómo estás?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Cereal is soup

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> did you mean cómo estás?


Yes that


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Cereal is soup
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020
> 
> ...


if you have it with milk its a broth for sure


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> thanks for loving that post


aH wait not again


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> aH wait not again


..


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> if you have it with milk its a broth for sure


CEREAL IS SOUP

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



ohare01 said:


> ..


;-;


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

so remember how I named my team in persona memelords?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

https://aidn.jp/wowa/286573440 
I had to


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> https://aidn.jp/wowa/286573440
> I had to


what am i looking at


Saltyy said:


> View attachment 307525


he gets it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> what am i looking at
> 
> he gets it


Loth sent it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> what am i looking at
> 
> he gets it


I hate akechi and all but this is funny


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

i am the memelord


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> i am the memelord


it is plural buddy


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

posting this and dropping


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 307531
> posting this and dropping


cool


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

My dad said I don't have to do Spanish anymore or the test


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> My dad said I don't have to do Spanish anymore or the test


okay cool


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> okay cool


ok cool


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> okay cool


Yeye


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

okay


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

today is, indeed, a day


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> today is, indeed, a day


hmm yes it appears the floor here is made of floor


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

wow


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> View attachment 307532
> wow


very nice search history there


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> View attachment 307532
> wow


this is about as consistent as my sleeping schedule


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> very nice search history there


very


Saltyy said:


> this is about as consistent as my sleeping schedule


yes


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

What should Ruby hold in my picture


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> very
> 
> yes


yes

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



Milky star said:


> What should Ruby hold in my picture


a phone with a TBT forum image on it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

I’m eating oats


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m eating oats


I'm eating air


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m eating oats


Dry oats

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



Saltyy said:


> yes
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020
> 
> ...


H m I don't think that'll work cute idea


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Dry oats


Indeedaroo


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> it is plural buddy


and i chose to make it singular


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Dry oats
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020
> 
> ...


a plushie of another villager


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

And then we have


Spoiler: YouTube history















I think this is why my recommended is so weird


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> and i chose to make it singular


cool

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



ohare01 said:


> And then we have
> 
> 
> Spoiler: YouTube history
> ...


VICTORY I GOT PERSONA IN YOUR REC


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> And then we have
> 
> 
> Spoiler: YouTube history
> ...


_cark_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> a plushie of another villager


Celeste plushie,, or O'Hare idk


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _cark_


Lmao


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

I need to be socked in the stomach hhhvvv


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _cark_


cark


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Speaking of indeedaroo I’d be tempted to have Dom on just for a bit if I’m ever running out of NMT on a hunt and find him


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Yay for hiccups

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020

They hurt


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yay for hiccups
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020
> 
> They hurt


boo


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> boo


they went away as soon as I posted that so wow


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yay for hiccups
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020
> 
> They hurt







okay but like I just found this fox


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> And then we have
> 
> 
> Spoiler: YouTube history
> ...


what is that font


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> what is that font


a cute font
i like it ok


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> okay but like I just found this fox


 Evwirt has enough screamers as it is so it was like eh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Evwirt has enough screamers as it is so it was like eh


But squibward


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> But squibward


I’ve just kinda got desensitized


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> But squibward


it made me chuckle since i saw it before


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

Ok


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Ok


clockwise vibes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> clockwise vibes


mk


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2020)

I named my persna 5 team La Squadra


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> mk


*yawn*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

toxapex said:


> I named my persna 5 team La Squadra


my team 'Memelords' welcomes you to the stealing hearts bandwagon


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

If it makes ya feel better I put brown sugar in my oats


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Actually nah Celeste is over used now.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> If it makes ya feel better I put brown sugar in my oats


yum


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> If it makes ya feel better I put brown sugar in my oats


Dry oats


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Dry oats


Indeedaroo again


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

I CAN DRAW MY AC CHARACTER AS A PLUSH DUH or my maybe my star baby I,, hmm

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Indeedaroo again


U h


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

:ɔ i am all powerful


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Indeedaroo again


Horse boy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Horse boy


I’m part murder deer actually


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

why aren't my posts merging sometimes


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m part murder deer actually


Horse

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> why aren't my posts merging sometimes


You aren't posting fast enough


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Bro I remember reading some book series about like high school or middle school but I forgot the name and can't find it any more and I'm sAD I want to know what it was called


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Bro I remember reading some book series about like high school or middle school but I forgot the name and can't find it any more and I'm sAD I want to know what it was called


What's it about?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

Intelligent joke 01
What do you use to move leaves?


Spoiler: answer


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Intelligent joke 01
> What do you use to move leaves?
> 
> 
> ...


Why you take a picture of me like that


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Why you take a picture of me like that


br o


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> What's it about?


I don't even remember
Just some high school or middle school drama 
But I remember another series from the same author about some kid who shapeshifted into animals I think it was, if I can find the author of that one I can find the other one


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

I hate cereal with milk


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I don't even remember
> Just some high school or middle school drama
> But I remember another series from the same author about some kid who shapeshifted into animals I think it was, if I can find the author of that one I can find the other one


Shapeshifting into animals? Animorphs?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Intelligent joke 01
> What do you use to move leaves?
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if Wild Child has these bad bois on his island


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Intelligent joke 01
> What do you use to move leaves?
> 
> 
> ...


Once again Evwirt ruined me

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I wonder if Wild Child has these bad bois on his island


That’s why I’m keeping the tent


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 21, 2020)

Anyone want to partner up with me on the Magazine Mash-Up contest?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Intelligent joke 01
> What do you use to move leaves?
> 
> 
> ...


Trevor Henderson?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Shapeshifting into animals? Animorphs?


No not that it was some little school girl


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> br o


Smh


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Ahhh I want to find them so bad


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> No not that it was some little school girl


All I can think of is either The Switchers or Upside-Down Magic


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I hate cereal with milk


yeah soggy cereal is horrible


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Intelligent joke 01
> What do you use to move leaves?
> 
> 
> ...


beans


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Once again Evwirt ruined me
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020
> 
> ...


I don’t think a tent can keep out the rake, bigfoot, wendigos, yetis, and skinwalkers


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> yeah soggy cereal is horrible


It ruins the milk too


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> beans


The leaves notice the beans and run towards it to have some


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

I hate not being able to find stuff I remember from a long time ago-


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It ruins the milk too


milk is pretty cursed on its own, i dont need it anywhere near my cereal


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> milk is pretty cursed on its own, i dont need it anywhere near my cereal


how


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I hate cereal with milk


Wh


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 21, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Anyone want to partner up with me on the Magazine Mash-Up contest?


*please*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I don’t think a tent can keep out the rake, bigfoot, wendigos, yetis, and skinwalkers


I have other ways of dealing with those


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> milk is pretty cursed on its own, i dont need it anywhere near my cereal


What


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I have other ways of dealing with those


Oh yeah, cryptid-b-gone spray is pretty good

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



Lothitine said:


> *please*


_Help i don’t even know what that is_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Oh yeah, cryptid-b-gone spray is pretty good


You can do wonders with I Can’t Believe it’s Not Butter


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 307547


That was dreamt up by a computer


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 307547


Me


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 307547


the video is waiting for you go check it out


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

y'all go to thesecatsdonotexist.com, and refresh the page a bit for some screwed up GAN


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Soup is ceral


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You can do wonders with I Can’t Believe it’s Not Butter


Like put it on toast for a quick breakfast


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Like put it on toast for a quick breakfast


No just eat the fake buttterr


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Like put it on toast for a quick breakfast


Yup! You can add flavor to your meals and keep horrors from your camp!


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yup! You can add flavor to your meals and keep horrors from your camp!


But what if i want to invite them for a meal


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 21, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Anyone want to partner up with me on the Magazine Mash-Up contest?


No ideas head empty


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> But what if i want to invite them for a meal


They’d want me for the meal so no


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2020)

Celeste is a good video game


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

pleas heelp my wheels are on fire


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

I return


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I return


Hai!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I return


Heyo


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I return


you still owe me a PPT 1v1


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

Ok, but I am really busy,,,


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Ok, but I am really busy,,,


ok


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

So...House of Nightmares was revealed. I was WAY off lol


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

i uh got it correct


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> i uh got it correct


I looked at the picture at the wrong angle and saw a Pokémon


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> They’d want me for the meal so no


Rip to you but i’m built different


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

who


Clockwise said:


> i uh got it correct


a neat


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Rip to you but i’m built different


Y’all’s should know what happens to unprepared lost children in magical woods so I ain’t taking chances


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

I knew it was Wilbur, idk, the colors looked similar and I had to do a double check when I opened the paint software to check it.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020

I thought it was Isabelle, but then I checked and it looked familiar, so I went searching a bunch of Nintendo characters and realized it was Wilbur


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

My forest brain ain’t meant for this


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

I guess the trick though is to paste the picture on top of the challenge to see if its correct, idk how well I do in the next round though


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

I sorta did that (I did a side-by-side comparison) and it seemed to match up. I bamboozled myself with the color


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

Oh...
I wonder how next round'll look like though


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

How does Vsauce go from something like "Is cereal soup" to teaching about the English language


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

What
Now I need to decode...

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020

Did anyone do house of mirrors?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What
> Now I need to decode...
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020
> ...


I did but I’m not even attempting half past hoodwinked


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

Looks hard, but I want to try challenging myself


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Finally getting to work on my dream lmao


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Yeah oops fell asleep on the floor

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Finally getting to work on my dream lmao


I'm almost done with mine


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

Fell asleep?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Finally getting to work on my dream lmao


You got a really good prompt TBH I had to make do with mine


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

My prompt is just, hard to work with
And the entry looks eh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

problem is idk how to make wolves
gonna take it literally


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 21, 2020)

Idk what I’m going to do with my promptttt


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

My internet screwed up for a while but I'm back ladies and gents


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> My internet screwed up for a while but I'm back ladies and gents


nico gang


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> nico gang


_Nico gang Nico gang_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

What's up kids and today I'm gonna learn how to draw furries


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> What's up kids and today I'm gonna learn how to draw furries


_what_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _what_


_It's for the prompt_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _It's for the prompt_


_ohhh
carry on then_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> problem is idk how to make wolves
> gonna take it literally


draw kyle


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> draw kyle


Fun fact: Kyle is an African wild dog

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020

Or a hyena. I’m not sure which


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

A mini cult with 2 or 3 members


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> A mini cult with 2 or 3 members


_Nico cult?_


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

Yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> draw kyle


I was thinking more of Dobie

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020

Seastar is alive and well


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

Hhhh the credits are playing
I want to skip it really bad


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Hhhh the credits are playing
> I want to skip it really bad


What credits


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What credits


Puyo Tetris, I finished the story mode


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

marketable emote utilized in the field


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

I see a swear word


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 307594
> marketable emote utilized in the field


amazing


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 307594
> marketable emote utilized in the field


ah what a great name


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

Credits are over now


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

its the only server im really active in, i guess im pretty exclusive


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

since vris said to keep it PG-13 we are all allowed one f word


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> since vris said to keep it PG-13 we are all allowed one f word


ok
fruit


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> since vris said to keep it PG-13 we are all allowed one f word


fpoggers (the f is silent)


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ok
> fruit


you cannot use the f word anymore


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> since vris said to keep it PG-13 we are all allowed one f word


funky


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you cannot use the f word anymore


fruit you i can use the f word as much as I want
fruit fruit fruit


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Evwirt doesn’t allow bad words


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> fruit you i can use the f word as much as I want
> fruit fruit fruit


*@Vri*-


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Evwirt doesn’t allow bad words


Fruit you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

what the fruit why won't my pen work


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Wait since it’s PG-13 all of us collectively get one of that bad word


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wait since it’s PG-13 all of us collectively get one of that bad word


but you know I'm a fruity ************** salior *


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wait since it’s PG-13 all of us collectively get one of that bad word


dangit now i can't use the f word how could you guys do this


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

Fudge


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wait since it’s PG-13 all of us collectively get one of that bad word


Vrisnem said it's my turn on the bad word!


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wait since it’s PG-13 all of us collectively get one of that bad word


what one


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Yea in Evwirt you only get to use the safer versions or else a turkey made of stone will stare at you for 3 days

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



Origami said:


> what one


Can’t say cuz I’m following forest law


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea in Evwirt you only get to use the safer versions or else a turkey made of stone will stare at you for 3 days
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020
> 
> ...


_this place gets wilder and wilder_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> what one


Fruit


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

This thread is simply chaos


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

pk _fire_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Can’t say cuz I’m following forest law



what kind of forest are you living in that doesnt have taxes yet has a strict speech policy?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

they're taxed in their words, it seems


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea in Evwirt you only get to use the safer versions or else a turkey made of stone will stare at you for 3 days
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020
> 
> ...


I'd tell him to fruit off


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Fell asleep?


Y ea


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

I never fell asleep on the floor


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

its nice to know that ewvirt has speech laws, the cracks of an authoritarian regime are slowly starting to show


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

I accidentally made an evil villain child wearing a knock-off of Loki's helm


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

I'm tired needed that nap


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I never fell asleep on the floor


that was two how dare


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

Just a heads up that I will be semi active due to school


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> what kind of forest are you living in that doesnt have taxes yet has a strict speech policy?


One that has safe-speech turned on


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I never fell asleep on the floor


It was an accident. I was on my phone while sitting on the floor then I fell asleep


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> One that has safe-speech turned on


ok xi


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

I use anti profanity filter on my computer


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I use anti profanity filter on my computer


fruit


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I use anti profanity filter on my computer


But it doesnt censor fruit, rigged


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I use anti profanity filter on my computer


how and why


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I use anti profanity filter on my computer


It doesn't censor veggies either


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

bro Josuke stopped responding to me
frog don't tell me he's on your roof again


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> bro Josuke stopped responding to me
> frog don't tell me he's on your roof again


Wh


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Wh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> View attachment 307604


I want to though so


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I want to though so


Josuke is a crow


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

crowsuke


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Josuke is a crow


Oh okay. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
 .
What


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh okay.
> .
> .
> .
> ...


crowsuke


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> crowsuke


Um,, okie


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

Who cares about veggies being filtered
Trying to shame me again


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Um,, okie


fine ill give context
Josuke wanted Frog's scone she put on the roof
And there was a crow on the roof trying to eat it
So now it is an inside joke that Josuke is the crow


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> fine ill give context
> Josuke wanted Frog's scone she put on the roof
> And there was a crow on the roof trying to eat it
> So now it is an inside joke that Josuke is the crow


Ah okay that makes more sense,,


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Ah okay that makes more sense,,


yes
he stopped responding he hasn't responded in an hour
he's probably on frog's roof again


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> yes
> he stopped responding he hasn't responded in an hour
> he's probably on frog's roof again


Eating the scooonee


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Eating the scooonee


When he gets back I will ask if he was eating the scone


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> bro Josuke stopped responding to me
> frog don't tell me he's on your roof again


I was just actually on my roof
Quite slippery 
Anyways, he isn't here though I _do _hear some caws


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I was just actually on my roof
> Quite slippery
> Anyways, he isn't here though I _do _hear some caws


maybe he's on his way to your roof


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> maybe he's on his way to your roof


Hmm, mayhaps.
I'll have to put a sign up there that says it's slippery


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hmm, mayhaps.
> I'll have to put a sign up there that says it's slippery


It's the only explanation, why else would he be gone?
He _totally _didnt accidentally fall asleep because he _totally _doesn't do that


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

i still don't u


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I was just actually on my roof
> Quite slippery
> Anyways, he isn't here though I _do _hear some caws


is your roof flat or something why are you always there

or is there a patio


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> i still don't u
> 
> is your roof flat or something why are you always there
> 
> or is there a patio


It slopes
I like to sit on the ledge of my window

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020

When I found out how to pop out the screen I always hang there


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It slopes
> I like to sit on the ledge of my window
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020
> ...


so you just climb out onto the roof


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> so you just climb out onto the roof


Yes very much so
Good practice if there's ever a fire or something so  

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020

It's only, maybe, 10 feet high or so from the ground to my window, and from the ledge maybe 7 feet?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

I now own European Forza Horizon 3


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yes very much so
> Good practice if there's ever a fire or something so
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020
> ...


so do you watch ninjago on the roof or not


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> so do you watch ninjago on the roof or not


No but sounds like a fun idea


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

Roof flavored scone


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

so i was joking about it earlier but im lowkey starting to miss josuke


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> its nice to know that ewvirt has speech laws, the cracks of an authoritarian regime are slowly starting to show


I love that you don’t bat an eye at the litany of monsters that would want to kill me but the fact that it has a bad word filter makes it a horrible place


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

i left the site for 2 minutes and came back to 7 notifs

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I love that you don’t bat an eye at the litany of monsters that would want to kill me but the fact that it has a bad word filter makes it a horrible place


the real monster at work is the "lawmaker"


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

I’m pretty much thinking about weird flavors right now

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020

At least I didn’t react


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Y'all I'm watching Ninjago on the roof now


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Y'all I'm watching Ninjago on the roof now


id like some payment for the idea as i am a trendsetter


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

I want to go on tbt on a roof


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> id like some payment for the idea as i am a trendsetter


If I fall off I'll sue you



Also roof shot


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> i left the site for 2 minutes and came back to 7 notifs
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020
> 
> ...


Evwirt runs on Fae logic


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

it's cold and rainy and the water gets on my screen


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

I want to go on a roof and slide like a playground slide in a game


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

There's nothing like watching kids get beat up by Bowser


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> If I fall off I'll sue you
> 
> 
> 
> Also roof shot


iphone 6


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> There's nothing like watching kids get beat up by Bowser


Wait Wut


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wait Wut


Did I stutter


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Change of plans my legs are cold and wet and I fell on my backpack climbing back in



Origami said:


> iphone 6


how'd you know


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Hm


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> how'd you know



big brain


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Why are you kids sitting on rooofs


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> big brain


is it my camera quality


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> is it my camera quality


it said it on your image hosting site lol


Milky star said:


> Why are you kids sitting on rooofs


no idea


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

The house is our playground


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

I’m outside in the snow


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Let me climb my two story house

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m outside in the snow


Shut


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> it said it on your image hosting site lol
> 
> no idea


oh-
WHAT


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Why are you kids sitting on rooofs


I wouldn't even have a way to get on mine
and I'm lowkey scared of heights


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

Pretty much my roof has fencing
Its a flat roof


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Do you always check what device it's on


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I wouldn't even have a way to get on mine
> and I'm lowkey scared of heights


I'm scared of heights too.


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

I’m on ipad...
idk


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

my back now hurts from falling lmao


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

update the kid killed Bowser and then it was my turn and I drowned under the turtle. you shouldn't be conserned this is _totallyyy_ fine


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

An astroid is gonna hit earf according to nasaa


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

What


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Do you always check what device it's on


i never bothered to click on imgbb till now, but it does list the phone

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



Milky star said:


> An astroid is gonna hit earf according to nasaa


well i hope earf is alright afterwards, better them then us


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> i never bothered to click on imgbb till now, but it does list the phone


huh
okay then


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

I'm on a cheap android but I still love this phone a lot- my first phone with an actual phone number
I've been having it for years and dropped it many times and still no cracks


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

I use iPad, phone or computer


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

OH IT'S POURING I'M GLAD I GOT BACK IN


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Let me climb my two story house
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020
> 
> ...


I don’t have a roof to sit on (q(λ )q )


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 21, 2020)

ugh i rlly hope my headache isnt a migraine again
that means ill probably have to stop my meds
thats ****ty


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

I'm always on my phone, it's not the best but it works good for tbt.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t have a roof to sit on (q(λ )q )


Yes


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> ugh i rlly hope my headache isnt a migraine again
> that means ill probably have to stop my meds
> thats ****ty


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'm always on my phone, it's not the best but it works good for tbt.


Same here!! It works fairly well but sometimes it’s kinda laggy


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

I switch between PC and mobile version of tbt


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'm always on my phone, it's not the best but it works good for tbt.


Same but I still love mine


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Same but I still love mine


yeah same for that too


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

oh btw this thread now has more posts than the old win thread


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Oh wait I can finally upload high quality acnh pictures!!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> oh btw this thread now has more posts than the old win thread


_*BRO*_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*BRO*_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020
> 
> ...


Abri used double team


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Abri used double team


I love when my phone lags


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

can someone confirm this


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> i never bothered to click on imgbb till now, but it does list the phone
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020
> 
> ...


We ain't getting hit by no astroid lol

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



ohare01 said:


> I love when my phone lags


Yikes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 307616
> can someone confirm this


can you confirm this


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> remember when ohare had an uncentered sig for 4 months? me too


Remember when I had an uncentered sig for 6 years?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> can you confirm this


I don't wanna get out of bed

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020

hnnnn fine


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I don't wanna get out of bed


Fair lmao
I don't wanna get up out of this chair


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Fair lmao
> I don't wanna get up out of this chair


I did it
It wasn't that weird though saying my name out loud to myself was weird despite being someone who talks to themselves


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

...Do I _really_ want to be in a Splatfest?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Remember when I had an uncentered sig for 6 years?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

I want to go to radiator springs


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

cramps time haha nice


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ...Do I _really_ want to be in a Splatfest?


Is that today?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ...Do I _really_ want to be in a Splatfest?


yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

hidden white text


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> cramps time haha nice


You gotta take pain killers before they get bad my dear. It eases the pain


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

I've got this partial screenshot from 2014 so uhhhhhh
Yeah, it was never centered until a week or so ago.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

*reminder: Cars >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Nascar/indee 500*


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hidden white text


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I've got this partial screenshot from 2014 so uhhhhhh
> Yeah, it was never centered until a week or so ago.
> View attachment 307618


Ew old tbt


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I've got this partial screenshot from 2014 so uhhhhhh
> Yeah, it was never centered until a week or so ago.
> View attachment 307618


bring out the kirby pfp as a throwback


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 307619


View attachment 307619


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Ew old tbt


shut


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 307619


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

i wonder how kurb feels to be on the star babies list


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> i wonder how kurb feels to be on the star babies list


LMAO


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Josukoo?
Jocuckoo?


Lothitine said:


> View attachment 307620


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> i wonder how kurb feels to be on the star babies list


Wait you weren't supposed to read that qwq


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 307620


Maximum pigeon


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Is that today?


I'm pretty sure,,, but I haven't even started up the game so... lol


Milky star said:


> Ew old tbt


TBT 3.0 hasn't even been around for a year yet LOL


Origami said:


> bring out the kirby pfp as a throwback






Do I have to?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Josukoo?
> Jocuckoo?


cawsuke


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Josukoo?
> Jocuckoo?


the first one sounds better


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

I'm cursing the proggers boy and adding him to the star babies list


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

birbsuke


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm cursing the proggers boy and adding him to the star babies list


oh boy


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm cursing the proggers boy and adding him to the star babies list


does that make me the star elder then


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm cursing the proggers boy and adding him to the star babies list


how'd I get on there tho


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

where is Josuke it's been two hours


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> where is Josuke it's been two hours


cawsuke is currently gathering sticks to make his home


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> how'd I get on there tho


Cause cake


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> cawsuke is currently gathering sticks to make his home


Wait that sounds more like me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> how'd I get on there tho


AND IT'S NOT EVEN CAPITALIZED RIGHT
AND I _SWEAR _IF YOU TRY TO ACT SMART AND MAKE IT WORSE I WILL EAT GRAPHITE


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> does that make me the star elder then


Not with me on the list.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> does that make me the star elder then


No because Seastar is there. Everyone is a baby in my eyes


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wait that sounds more like me


idk man your too busy censoring people to build a home


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> AND IT'S NOT EVEN CAPITALIZED RIGHT
> AND I _SWEAR _IF YOU TRY TO ACT SMART AND MAKE IT WORSE I WILL EAT GRAPHITE


Did I do something wrong


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No because Seastar is there. Everyone is a baby in my eyes


thats concerning


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Cause cake


wait what


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Did I do something wrong


its meant to be fujoslimeofficial


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Did I do something wrong


no one ever gets the capitalization right


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> idk man your too busy censoring people to build a home


I’m not the one censoring people. I’m here against my will, after all


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> thats concerning


She keeps calling me "Ji baby".


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> no one ever gets the capitalization right


But I did c:


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> its meant to be fujoslimeofficial


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> no one ever gets the capitalization right


Ma'am to be honest I didn't realize the last part was capitalized. I mentally lowercased the letters

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



Origami said:


> its meant to be fujoslimeofficial


Oooooh okie!


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> She keeps calling me "Ji baby".


im so sorry


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origamiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
WHyuyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Ma'am to be honest I didn't realize the last part was capitalized. I mentally lowercased the letters
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020
> 
> ...


LMAO ARE YOU ACTUALLY GOING TO CHANGE IT TO THAT


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> LMAO ARE YOU ACTUALLY GOING TO CHANGE IT TO THAT


NONONNONONOONONONPNNPNON


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

Aaa


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

_*What is happen?*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*What is happen?*_


Origami is upset that swear words aren’t allowed in Evwirt


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Hot LEGO people, eating soap, and whatever cursed thing I said/did will be stamped to my face and name so rip


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hot LEGO people, eating soap, and whatever cursed thing I said/did will be stamped to my face and name so rip


what will i be known for


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hot LEGO people, eating soap, and whatever cursed thing I said/did will be stamped to my face and name so rip


to be fair you keep disclosing this information


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> to be fair you keep disclosing this information


tbf I got nothing better to do



So here's me


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Origami is upset that swear words aren’t allowed in Evwirt


I generally don't allow myself to say them, so I'd probably be fine. Unless Evwirt reads minds.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I generally don't allow myself to say them, so I'd probably be fine. Unless Evwirt reads minds.


that's a huge mood


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I generally don't allow myself to say them, so I'd probably be fine. Unless Evwirt reads minds.


I don’t swear either so it ain’t a big deal. I don’t think Evwirt reads minds...


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

I will be known as a mysterious person who tends to one word reply and act cursed once in a while


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> tbf I got nothing better to do
> 
> 
> 
> So here's me


on this site in ???? nothing happened


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> on this site in ???? nothing happened


18-something something


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> that's a huge mood


although a dresser almost fell on me today and I almost said the s word


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> although a dresser almost fell on me today and I almost said the s word


i swear like 20-30 times a day lol
during school time its like 50


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> that's a huge mood


....I guess I'm a little different on the inside... Heh...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

okay up next I'm gonna dox my phone number


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> LMAO ARE YOU ACTUALLY GOING TO CHANGE IT TO THAT


Yes!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> i swear like 20-30 times a day lol
> during school time its like 50


I try not to, I quickly changed it to shoot but it was almost s word
In my mind tho uh


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

I never swear out loud
Its common sense for me


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> okay up next I'm gonna dox my phone number
> (830) 476-5664


I Googled that and....
W o w


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> okay up next I'm gonna dox my phone number
> (830) 476-5664


This better not say Get stickbugged


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> okay up next I'm gonna dox my phone number
> (830) 476-5664


Dude
Is that your actual number


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

UvU


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I Googled that and....
> W o w


_hush_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Dude
> Is that your actual number


Yes call me pls I'm lonely


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yes!


bro


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _hush_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020
> 
> ...


the world rolled me


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> okay up next I'm gonna dox my phone number
> (830) 476-5664


i wouldnt leave that up lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> i wouldnt leave that up lol


I would


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

UvV

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020

UcU


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _hush_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020
> 
> ...


I can't my mom would ask me who I'm calling and get in huge trouble cause I can't share my phone number online :c


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

I will never do a face reveal


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I will never do a face reveal


Aw.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I will never do a face reveal


my face reveal coming after his commercial break


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I will never do a face reveal


Same...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I can't my mom would ask me who I'm calling and get in huge trouble cause I can't share my phone number online :c


meanwhile I gave my number to seàn online 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



Seastar said:


> Same...


A w


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> meanwhile I gave my number to seàn online


I gave mine to Josuke on discord so safe


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I will never do a face reveal


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Luckily everyone forgot my face reveal


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> the world rolled me


I ain’t the sharpest tool in the shed


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Luckily everyone forgot my face reveal


I did not


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 307627


I knew you were a Ditto, how else did you change from a human to deer thing


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> my face reveal coming after his commercial break


thank you for waiting your program will now resume.



yes that's me don't judge


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

ive posted a few pics


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I ain’t the sharpest tool in the shed


Okay then that means I'm the rusted tool from 1822

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



Origami said:


> ive posted a few pics


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> thank you for waiting your program will now resume.
> View attachment 307628
> yes that's me don't judge


hello taiga


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Okay then that means I'm the rusted tool from 1822
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020


I think that's what my sign says huh


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> A w


You can just pretend I'm an Inkling/Octoling lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You can just pretend I'm an Inkling/Octoling lol


Not the same ;;


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I knew you were a Ditto, how else did you change from a human to deer thing


No I’m a cursed human who transforms into a deer sometimes


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> hello taiga


yes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You can just pretend I'm an Inkling/Octoling lol


I feel like you look like a youtuber I know for some reason so that's how I imagine you as


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Luckily everyone forgot my face reveal


I didn't...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I didn't...


aH


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

luckily no one will ever see my face


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> luckily no one will ever see my face


*sadness noises*

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020

Tmw you release your phone number but not your face


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *sadness noises*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020
> 
> Tmw you release your phone number but not your face


I'm sparing your eyes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm sparing your eyes


nah i bet you're pretty


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Not the same ;;


Well that's kinda what I am mentally now, so...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> luckily no one will ever see my face


*Sad sounds*


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

may 15th in the post what you look like thread i looked like a caveman lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> nah i bet you're pretty


my forehead begs to differ


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Well that's kinda what I am mentally now, so...


Octo squid


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

i dont even remember what the other ones look like


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> my forehead begs to differ


Are you Pearl?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Are you Pearl?


LMAO YES


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> may 15th in the post what you look like thread i looked like a caveman lol


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> my forehead begs to differ


by that logic im ugly


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> LMAO YES


Then you're cutee


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

maybe to a select group of people
or I'd drop it randomly in a random thread 
idk


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

last night i was like this though


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> by that logic im ugly


no


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> no


yes
i habe big forehead too


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

I’m hungry brb going to eat something


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> yes
> i habe big forehead too


big forehead gang


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No I’m a cursed human who transforms into a deer sometimes


Ok Ditto


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

Oh hello


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Oh no my sister and mom are watching about an astroid hitting Earth


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> big forehead gang


well if im still pretty with mine you're still pretty with yours


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Then you're cutee


Little squid goblin does not equate to little human goblin
I'm an off-brand Pearl


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Ain't no big rock hitting us in 2020 :v NASA come on,,

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Little squid goblin does not equate to little human goblin
> I'm an off-brand Pearl


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> well if im still pretty with mine you're still pretty with yours


I got the nickname Forehead in elementary school because of it haha


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh no my sister and mom are watching about an astroid hitting Earth





Hmm... sounds safe to me.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Ok Ditto


It’s a visual pun not a face reveal. Plus if I WERE a ditto I’d have tiny eyes like one


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I got the nickname Forehead in elementary school because of it haha


_I don't care I still think that you're pretty even if I havent seen you >:C_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

yeah i can get behind this pic


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

I have a picture of litte Frogslime though


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

within seconds it gets 5 love reacts, i guess me and punchy avatars go together like me and smoking anime character avatars


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> within seconds it gets 5 love reacts, i guess me and punchy avatars go together like me and smoking anime character avatars


_They sure do_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami does, in fact, go well with Punchy.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Origami does, in fact, go well with Punchy.
> View attachment 307632


Sounds like ori


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Origami does, in fact, go well with Punchy.
> View attachment 307632


who was the one who started the killer talk on discord again hmmm


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 307631
> Hmm... sounds safe to me.


I think we'll be good for now. NASA always talking about astroid hitting us it's their classic lie.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> who was the one who started the killer talk on discord again hmmm


Oi you requested I send it to you


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I think we'll be good for now. NASA always talking about astroid hitting us it's their classic lie.


....Okay I don't want to talk about this with you anymore.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oi you requested I send it to you





in case anyone missed it earlier


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 307636
> in case anyone missed it earlier


heckheckheckheckheckheck

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020

Well this is what I wanted I guess


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

I came back


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....Okay I don't want to talk about this with you anymore.


Oh? Okay that's fine.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

@Origami





						This item is unavailable - Etsy
					

Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.




					www.etsy.com


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 307636
> in case anyone missed it earlier


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

....I've only been awake for 2 hours and I'm falling asleep...
H e l p


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 307637


accurate


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 21, 2020)

ive literally ****ing said im not a girl to my siblings and i dont think theyve taken the hint

the closest i got was at build-a-bear i clicked ‘skip’ on gender and they said ‘lmao we dont know hER gender now’


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> ive literally ****ing said im not a girl to my siblings and i dont think theyve taken the hint
> 
> the closest i got was at build-a-bear i clicked ‘skip’ on gender and they said ‘lmao we dont know hER gender now’


Oh wow


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

I accidentally gave a female bear in build a bear a male voice


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> @Origami
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks cool, id never wear it tho


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 307641


mood


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

*друг*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *друг*


??


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *друг*


What is-


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....I've only been awake for 2 hours and I'm falling asleep...
> H e l p


Slep


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

pain pain more pain


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *друг*


Nmm Russian


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

Russian symbols


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *друг*


there are now 2 (two) videos awaiting you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

oh no I gotta go to a barbeque


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Slep


I actually think that'll make me feel worse


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh no I gotta go to a barbeque


_at 8 pm_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *друг*


Inb4 someone cries Evwirt


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Inb4 someone cries Evwirt


e


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

what is happen


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

@FrogslimeOfficial knows the two videos

kurby they're waiting


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _at 8 pm_


BBQ at night


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what is happen


the


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *друг*


The fighter


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

Arthritis


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what is happen


Nothing important.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 307642
> Arthritis


I love me some arthritis


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 307642
> Arthritis


what


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

....My mom has arthritis.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> the


*sob*

I'm so sorry to hear that inspirational story about the time your axolotl commit suicide


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

alright guys, see you tomorrow!™®


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> alright guys, see you tomorrow!™®


*Don't*


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> alright guys, see you tomorrow!™®


goodnight watch out for the Arthritis


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Who wants my account if I die


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *sob*
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear that inspirational story about the time your axolotl commit suicide


And the wise monkey monk


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Who wants my account if I die


I think that might be against the rules.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Who wants my account if I die


If you die I will fall into depression

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020

And cry


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Who wants my account if I die


ask vrisnem first


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Who wants my account if I die


no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

I’m going to a BBQ in the middle of a pandemic so rip see y’all


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....My mom has arthritis.


AH I read that right as I laughing at Resetti qwq


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I’m going to a BBQ in the middle of a pandemic so rip see y’all


don't die


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I’m going to a BBQ in the middle of a pandemic so rip see y’all


Just kick Corona in it's butt


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I’m going to a BBQ in the middle of a pandemic so rip see y’all


Wear mask when you can, wash hand, exist peacefully


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

Wear million face shield


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> exist peacefully


No way jose
I will do the other stuff that though


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Wear mask when you can, wash hand, exist peacefully


Hmmm...will a shark mask work?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Wear million face shield


Mmm yes


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

Confession: The first time I heard about the virus was on Club Tortimer.
However, this was when it was still only in China...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> No way jose
> I will do the other stuff that though


Good


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> No way jose
> I will do the other stuff that though


Then perish


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Confession: The first time I heard about the virus was on Club Tortimer.
> However, this was when it was still only in China...


Pretty sure silly me also asked if squids can catch it...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Then perish


_I refuse to not cause chaos_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Then perish


_*Josuke no*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*Josuke no*_


I’m cool with it
Get to hang out with the skelebones


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _I refuse to not cause chaos_


_You know what that’s fair_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I’m cool with it
> Get to hang out with the skelebones


join the hatched gang its cool here


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I’m cool with it
> Get to hang out with the skelebones


But i will miss you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> But i will miss you


I’ll send letters if they don’t catch fire


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> join the hatched gang its cool here


I deserted the clan years ago, i’m not planning on coming back


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _I refuse to not cause chaos_


I'm too introverted to cause chaos in real life, I just stay on my phone and cause chaos here instead


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I deserted the clan years ago, i’m not planning on coming back


Once you’ve hatched you can never grow back


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

Wear a darthvader costume mask to a bbq


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2020)

If I died I would simply become funny pun skeleton and eat ketchup


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

toxapex said:


> If I died I would simply become funny pun skeleton and eat ketchup


ok sans


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

toxapex said:


> If I died I would simply become funny pun skeleton and eat ketchup


uh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

HOLY COW THERE’S A BOUNCY HOUSE?
THESE LITTLE GERM GOBLINS ARE GONNA SPREAD THEIR BACTERIA EVERYWHERE


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> uh


why are you like this


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _I refuse to not cause chaos_


I like you more than I thought.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

@Lothitine I just noticed the spoiler in your sig yw


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Once you’ve hatched you can never grow back


Oho but i have, i dropped my duties in the clan centuries ago


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

Wear a full body costume to a party or dress like a storm trooper


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Why are we talking about skeletons now


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Why are we talking about skeletons now


Sanes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Sanes


I’d prefer my skeleton to stay on the inside thank you very much


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Sanes


sanes overtale


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

We are the insane dwellers


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

They got nine square holy cow


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> We are the insane dwellers


We truly are


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’d prefer my skeleton to stay on the inside thank you very much


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Yesh


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> View attachment 307647


oh fruit


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> oh fruit


where the fruit did you come from


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> We are the insane dwellers


Not me, i’m built different


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> where the fruit did you come from


i dont have to tell you fruiter


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Not me, i’m built different


no


Enxssi said:


> i dont have to tell you fruiter


how could you call me a fruiter, you fruit off


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Not me, i’m built different


Ehhhhh nah


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’d prefer my skeleton to stay on the inside thank you very much


Same except I just have ink


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Yup, it’s round two of the Chills for me...


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Lothitine I just noticed the spoiler in your sig yw


I was wondering if anyone saw it lol it’s been there for a good week I think


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no
> 
> how could you call me a fruiter, you fruit off


shut the fruit up motherfruiter


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> shut the fruit up motherfruiter


*@Vrisne-*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I was wondering if anyone saw it lol it’s been there for a good week I think


oh my fruit I wish I noticed earlier


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Vrisne-


holy cANTELOUP NO PLS


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

We have gone from skeletons to fruit swears...
Oh boy...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> holy cANTELOUP NO PLS


muahahaha I will push the mod alert button you bumblebee


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> shut the fruit up motherfruiter


@vris


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> muahahaha I will push the mod alert button you bumblebee


grape durian you


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> We have gone from skeletons to fruit swears...
> Oh boy...


It’s interesting to observe tho


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> grape durian you


Get the fruit out of here you banana


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> @vris


Oh no my name in your siiiig


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no
> 
> how could you call me a fruiter, you fruit off





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ehhhhh nah


So mean


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

Imagine if there was actually a user named Vris and you guys kept pinging them.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oh no my name in your siiiig


yeS


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> So mean


admit it you're the same as us fruiter


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Get the fruit out of here you banana


get your apple outta here


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> yeS


I did not sign up for this


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> admit it you're the same as us fruiter


Says the egg


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I did not sign up for this


Exactly


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> get your apple outta here


not if i kick your apple first

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Says the egg


what the fruit are you on about


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Don’t mind me I’m just getting my dinner set up in the middle of the night


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Exactly


Mother Milky, I’m legally changing my name


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

ok guys lets sotp saying fruit swear before ya'll make me say nectarine


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

Carp. Peck.
...I don't know what to do with these words.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ok guys lets sotp saying fruit swear before ya'll make me say nectarine


*you just said it omfg*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Oh no I’m in Milky’s sig too


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

giant enemy spider


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Mother Milky, I’m legally changing my name


I don't allow it.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *you just said it omfg*


OH STARFRUIT


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *you just said it omfg*


Oh my fruit golly


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh no I’m in Milky’s sig too


Yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I don't allow it.


I will rebel


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> OH STARFRUIT


_*Wait until I tell your mother*_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*Wait until I tell your mother*_


_*AM SO SORY
I WON'T SAY THE N FRUIT AGAIN*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

I can’t wait until we get wild grapes to add to forest stew


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

F


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _*AM SO SORY
> I WON'T SAY THE N FRUIT AGAIN*_


_good, now get the fruit out of here prune_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I can’t wait until we get wild grapes to add to forest stew


_Omg you can’t just say that_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _good, now get the fruit out of here prune_


ok
*gets my apple outta here*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> not if i kick your apple first
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020
> 
> ...


Silence you chopped liver


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _Omg you can’t just say that_


Oh my grapes


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 307652
> giant enemy spider


Congratulations, you broke the squid part of my brain.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Silence you chopped liver


shut you watermelon apple up


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _Omg you can’t just say that_


Ooh, is that a bad word? Wut about _wild strawberry _


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ooh, is that a bad word? Wut about _wild strawberry _


I CAN'T BELIEVE IT 
you just offended my apple


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Silence you chopped liver


_you're just a mean prune_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ooh, is that a bad word? Wut about _wild strawberry _


watch your melonfruiting language


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> watch your melonfruiting language


I should be saying that you to you and your blueberrish mouth


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ooh, is that a bad word? Wut about _wild strawberry _


_Shhh there are kids here_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> watch your melonfruiting language


Pomegranate off (Θ(ω )Θ )


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _Shhh there are kids here_


_Oh well they can get used to our fruiting language_


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _Shhh there are kids here_


oh starfriut


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

What is happen


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Imagine today being your first day as a mod on this site, and you find yourself in basement dwellers with people swearing at each other with fruit.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Pomegranate off (Θ(ω )Θ )


i have an n fruit pass you back off


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What is happen


who do you think you are you grapefruit


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What is happen


Fruit swears, join in the melonfruiting fun


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> shut you watermelon apple up


Oh don’t even get me started on your peach apple


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What is happen


Fruit swears
H e l p


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Oh don’t even get me started on your peach apple


you're a tangerine


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i have an n fruit pass you back off


(Θ(ω )Θ )


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Oh don’t even get me started on your peach apple


your banana killed my whole motherfruiting family


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

If y’all don’t shut the tomato up I’m getting Jeremy


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you're a tangerine


You're just a banana
You're _all _bananas


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you're a tangerine


You’re a slice of starfruit


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I will rebel


But.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> But.


Shut up b a n a n a


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> But.


Be quiet you dragonfruit


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you're a tangerine


No, that's my cat friend Tangy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Ooh, I’m craving _peaches_ now...


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> No, that's my cat friend Tangy


you're a tangy


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> No, that's my cat friend Tangy


Tangy herself is a swear


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> you're a tangy


....I'm not orange right now.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Man, the Basment Dwellers are having a falling out. I can’t believe it’s coming to this, you huckleberries.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ooh, I’m craving _peaches_ now...


Same though


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> If y’all don’t shut the tomato up I’m getting Jeremy


what the fruit don't @ him we wer just goofing aroud D;


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....I'm not orange right now.


don't deny it you fruity kiwi


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> what the fruit don't @ him we wer just goofing aroud D;


I believe it’s gone out of hand
@Jerenny


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> If y’all don’t shut the tomato up I’m getting Jeremy


Do it _*nectarine*_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Dragon fruit uvu


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Do it _*nectarine*_


you know what? you're a *bean*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> don't deny it you fruity kiwi


But kiwis are green/brown...
...Or birds...
....Or NZ folk.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Do it _*nectarine*_


What'd you say, you avocado?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Fr e shavacdo


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Man, the Basment Dwellers are having a falling out. I can’t believe it’s coming to this, you huckleberries.


_Durian it _(>(δ )< )


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Why the fruit does my phone say 0 percent when it's plugged in
It wasn't 0 percent earlier


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> But kiwis are green/brown...
> ...Or birds...
> ....Or NZ folk.


what a disgrace you don't even know who you are and that makes you A MOTHERFRUITYAPO
PLE RASBERRY there I said it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Okay Kidz Boppers that’s enough swearing


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> what a disgrace you don't even know who you are and that makes you A MOTHERFRUITYAPO
> PLE RASBERRY there I said it


...A what.
....No, I'm a squid/octo.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Do y’all want to know what’s in forest stew?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

???


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

What is happening


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> View attachment 307659
> ???


Livin’ on a prayer


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Do y’all want to know what’s in forest stew?


Fruit? Fish? Sticks? Dirt? Rocks? Acorns? Bugs?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Fruit? Fish? Sticks? Dirt? Rocks? Acorns? Bugs?


And plants I’ve deemed edible


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Livin’ on a prayer


ahhh im so confused


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Man, the Basment Dwellers are having a falling out. I can’t believe it’s coming to this, you huckleberries.


if we're going civil war style come to the skeleton end


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ...A what.
> ....No, I'm a squid/octo.


that's it I've had it I must hit your peach with my starfriut


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> if we're going civil war style come to the skeleton end


yuo are punchy once morwe


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> that's it I've had it I must hit your peach with my starfriut


What the fruit


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Forest stew is actually pretty good


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> yuo are punchy once morwe


come to the cool side we will quash our enemies, mrmpht


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

Paper stew looks good


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> What the fruit


you said to sotp swearing


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> come to the cool side we will quash our enemies, mrmpht


Can I come I can be the water boy


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> What the fruit


it was a friutin orange reference you uncultured vegetable


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Can I come I can be the water boy


orange you glad i say yes to that


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> And plants I’ve deemed edible


Hmm... Yeah, I don't want any forest stew.



Rosie977 said:


> that's it I've had it I must hit your peach with my starfriut


......Please don't. My memory is already broken enough...


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

sotp swering or im gonna call all your moms


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> orange you glad i say yes to that


heck yeah you won’t be dissapointed
I got the best tap water


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> sotp swering or im gonna call all your moms


my mom is a fruiter


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> my mom is a fruiter


You kiss your fruiter with that mouth?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> my mom is a fruiter


>:0


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> heck yeah you won’t be dissapointed
> I got the best tap water


I have river water


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

ok i have the frog
who else is joining my crusade against kurb evwirt uncool people?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm... Yeah, I don't want any forest stew.
> 
> 
> ......Please don't. My memory is already broken enough...


Hey it isn’t so bad!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I have river water


We are the water dudes


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> ok i have the frog
> who else is joining my crusade against kurb evwirt uncool people?


Evwirt?
Nah, I'm staying out of this.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> ok i have the frog
> who else is joining my crusade against kurb evwirt uncool people?


Wow I can’t believe you’d crusade against your own water boy


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wow I can’t believe you’d crusade against your own water boy


kurb?
he is a rogue


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> sotp swering or im gonna call all your moms


I have no idea who my mum is


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> kurb?
> he is a rogue


You just hired me as the water boy how’d your forget already


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> You just hired me as the water boy how’d your forget already


you're not uncool


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Wait are we committing arson again


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

Water will always be my favorite beverage


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> ok i have the frog
> who else is joining my crusade against kurb evwirt uncool people?


evwirt sounds scary i dont wanna go there  i am uncool


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> you're not uncool


oh no not the again
Democracy said I was uncool democracy wins


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> evwirt sounds scary i dont wanna go there  i am uncool


join my squad we have free pizza


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> evwirt sounds scary i dont wanna go there  i am uncool


C’mon Enx


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

I haven’t received my tickets yet...
I wonder when...


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

i am also good at chess which = great tactician
i know warfare


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wait are we committing arson again


If that happens, I suspect everyone will also be after takoyaki/calamari again...


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

Cool


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> join my squad we have free pizza


Can I join so I can add pizza to the stew


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

come on come all and take a starfish. Fuko needs you to take one or she will have to call that idiot. Don't make Fuko call that idiot


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Can I join so I can add pizza to the stew


You’re gonna crusade against Evwirt?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 21, 2020)

vidya game makne you smort


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Can I join so I can add pizza to the stew


you are willing to join the evwirt eradication force?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> come on come all and take a starfish. Fuko needs you to take one or she will have to call that idiot. Don't make Fuko call that idiot


....I like stars. A lot. I want one.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 307668


quick someone get more glue before her eyes slide off her head


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 307668


Are her fingers ok


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> you are willing to join the evwirt eradication force?


I mean I’m forced to live here against my will


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> quick someone get more glue before her eyes slide off her head






	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Are her fingers ok


no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 307669
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020
> 
> ...


WHAT IN GOD’S NAME IS THAT


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> WHAT IN GOD’S NAME IS THAT


get a load of this uncultured vegetable


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 307669



googly eyes are a fine replacement 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I mean I’m forced to live here against my will


does this mean you're joining? yes or no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> get a load of this uncultured vegetable


YOU SEE THAT?
YOU’RE KDDING ME, RIGHT?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

IDK if it’ll let me out or will keep me stuck tho


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> YOU SEE THAT?
> YOU’RE KDDING ME, RIGHT?


pfft that? She's fine you get used to it


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

...Should I join for the pizza...


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> googly eyes are a fine replacement
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020
> 
> ...


THEY DIDN'T WORK


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> pfft that? She's fine you get used to it


Her skull must be so screwed up


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> THEY DIDN'T WORK
> View attachment 307672


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

also join my task force to end evwirtian authoritarianism pls thx


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Her skull must be so screwed up


That's why you must take this starfish. Every starfish makes a difference


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> also join my task force to end evwirtian authoritarianism pls thx


Wait... so this will be against the things controlling Matty's life? 
Hmmm..... Maybe...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

This BBQ flops I’m going to the crusade


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

I’m pretty sure I’ll get stuck even deeper in the woods if it catches on


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

My hands are sore, but I want to keep going


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m pretty sure I’ll get stuck even deeper in the woods if it catches on


i need a headshot of your oc

for a project right quick


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> i need a headshot of your oc
> 
> for a project right quick


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m pretty sure I’ll get stuck even deeper in the woods if it catches on


Aw...
That's fine... I'm not really trying to get rid of my problems either.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

I just found my glasses and it's a night and day difference
The phone is kinda hurting my eyes with them on


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

My arms are sore from playing.
I still want to keep going though


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Aw...
> That's fine... I'm not really trying to get rid of my problems either.


I’ll get on it eventually...I just gotta think it through rather than rushing head-on


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I just found my glasses and it's a night and day difference
> The phone is kinda hurting my eyes with them on


Oh that doesn’t sound too good
Is this because they need to be updated?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

i need one more member for this image


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> i need one more member for this image


Is this a Draw the Squad


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ll get on it eventually...I just gotta think it through rather than rushing head-on


Oh... Okay then.
I've come to the conclusion that without Ribbon I'll just be a permanent amnesiac.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Is this a Draw the Squad


yes i need one more member for the task force

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020

if no one volunteers im throwing kurb in it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oh that doesn’t sound too good
> Is this because they need to be updated?


Yea I think so, i think I might go to the eye doctor soon actually

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



Origami said:


> yes i need one more member for the task force
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020
> 
> if no one volunteers im throwing kurb in it


Me


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

h


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

If you join the squad, just know that on Wednesdays we wear pink


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> If you join the squad, just know that on Wednesdays we wear pink


I think I'm already doing that...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> If you join the squad, just know that on Wednesdays we wear pink


Um...I only have the clothes on my back and an identical spare hoodie for some reason


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Um...I only have the clothes on my back and an identical spare hoodie for some reason


_Make em pink_


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

Draw the squad?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _Make em pink_


I can’t (q(m )q )


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Draw the squad?


Yeah it’s where there’s usually a certain pose/scene and you draw a group of people in the poses.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I can’t (q(m )q )


We’ll let it slide


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

Draw the squad...
Squad...
Squid...
Draw the squid.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Draw the squad...
> Squad...
> Squid...
> Draw the squid.
> View attachment 307680


Squid squad squid squad


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Draw the squad...
> Squad...
> Squid...
> Draw the squid.
> View attachment 307680


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

I’d draw, but I draw at a specific time


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 307682


Kurb what is that


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 307682


Kurb is being a broken bot again.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

It would seem my minecraft playing days have temporarily come to an end


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Kurb is being a broken bot again.


Krub has malfunctioned


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> It would seem my minecraft playing days have temporarily come to an end


Oh?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Now that I can post quality pictures I'll post to my island journal more,,


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Krub has malfunctioned


Idk it was on my for you page


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Idk it was on my for you page


why


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

Arabic memes am I right?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Idk it was on my for you page


Let me guess, you post Forza and the like on you’re profile?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oh?


Yeah, my bro is heading to college and he needs his laptop I use to play Minecraft since i don’t have my own yet. So i can either buy my own laptop with Windows 10 to play MC with my friends or help my bro pay for a family computer


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Let me guess, you post Forza and the like on you’re profile?


My @ is kurbusmax  go check it out


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Yeah, my bro is heading to college and he needs his laptop I use to play Minecraft since i don’t have my own yet. So i can either buy my own laptop with Windows 10 to play MC with my friends or help my bro pay for a family computer


Oh. I hope you’re able to solve that debacle.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oh. I hope you’re able to solve that debacle.


Me too man my friends and i still need to build our world more


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> My @ is kurbusmax  go check it out


Can’t, only can get to it on my computer but the search function isn’t on the computer one so rip


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yea I think so, i think I might go to the eye doctor soon actually
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020
> 
> ...


its done, uploading in a sec


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Can’t, only can get to it on my computer but the search function isn’t on the computer one so rip







__





						TikTok
					






					www.tiktok.com
				



ya welcome


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ALl the best people have connections to frogs in some way


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

Hmm... what's this...


			Search results for query: jirachi100


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ALl the best people have connections to frogs in some way


flipnot


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

this took 10 minutes clap


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 307683
> this took 10 minutes clap


_Amazing_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 307683
> this took 10 minutes clap


Where am i


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 307683
> this took 10 minutes clap


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Where am i


you are the hunted

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020

check your discord


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

I’m not surprised that I’m not in the picture


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 307683
> this took 10 minutes clap


WOwi maybe I am cool


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm... what's this...
> 
> 
> Search results for query: jirachi100


Help...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

I just got a game on my 2ds about racing a horse by playing solitaire 
Life is good


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I’m not surprised that I’m not in the picture


i asked people if they wanted to be in the squad lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Not to brag or anything, but I was Kurby’s 100th TikTok follower


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

@


Seastar said:


> Help...
> View attachment 307686


@Lothitine My attourney will be in contact shortly.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I just got a game on my 2ds about racing a horse by playing solitaire
> Life is good


A H
I forgot I have that


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> A H
> I forgot I have that


I played the demo but finally bought the full game


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> @
> 
> @Lothitine My attourney will be in contact shortly.


Lmao I forgot I posted that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Someone just blew up a bag of chips


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I played the demo but finally bought the full game


It's on my terrible drifting 3DS, but I think it was a touch screen game...


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Someone just blew up a bag of chips


how did you know


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Not to brag or anything, but I was Kurby’s 100th TikTok follower


check ur notifs


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> check ur notifs


On what
TikTok?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> On what
> TikTok?


ya


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Urgh imma have to farm stone


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> how did you know


Bro that was loud keep it down


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I played the demo but finally bought the full game


By the way, it's from the same developers that made Pokemon.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

I can’t check my notifsnbdbwbsbd


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Kurby and frog have tiktok?
bruh


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

I have no tiktok


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I have no tiktok


Good


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Kurby and frog have tiktok?
> bruh


I have everything lmao
Never posted anything though


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

I'm avoiding TikTok.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm avoiding TikTok.


GOOd call


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I have everything lmao
> Never posted anything though


I'm more surprised about kurby tbh

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



Seastar said:


> I'm avoiding TikTok.


same


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

Tiktok is toxic for me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm more surprised about kurby tbh
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020
> 
> ...


Yeah same
I was right though
It’s Forza

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020

I mostly stick to alt tiktok


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 307691


Maximum pigeon


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 307691


A squid with the head of an octopus
And the body of an octopus
-Me


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

Hm...


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

man punchy has such large eyes in my avatar


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

They both equate to one eye due to his lids


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> A squid with the head of an octopus
> And the body of an octopus
> -Me


If that’s the case I’m a human with the head of a murder deer
And the body of a murder deer


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

Uh... so... What do we do now?


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

Uh...
Idk...
Maybe talk about how we are doing in nh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Uh...
> Idk...
> Maybe talk about how we are doing in nh


I’m island hopping for stone and if I get a bamboo island snowflake farming


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

I’m a dummy with the head of a human and the body of a human


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

Is anyone participating in the NH contests
Like the photo ones?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

I'm-
what am i


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Is anyone participating in the NH contests
> Like the photo ones?


I’m doing the starry snaps one!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Is anyone participating in the NH contests
> Like the photo ones?


Not sure yet


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Wait a sec... @Origami didn’t you tell me that I deserved to be abandoned in the woods cuz of my food preferences?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wait a sec... @Origami didn’t you tell me that I deserved to be abandoned in the woods cuz of my food preferences?


_Don’t remind him_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wait a sec... @Origami didn’t you tell me that I deserved to be abandoned in the woods cuz of my food preferences?


forgive and forget


----------



## Mick (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

....Nobody said I deserved to be stuck to this Inkling so uh....


----------



## Mick (Aug 21, 2020)

I like how this Switch Stars session is just americans, canadians

and then there's me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Mick said:


> I like how this Switch Stars session is just americans, canadians
> 
> and then there's me


A Martian


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Mick said:


> I like how this Switch Stars session is just americans, canadians
> 
> and then there's me


Time zones are whack


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Oh I forgot I was calculating post counts


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oh I forgot I was calculating post counts


mines like 6000 in basement from the two basement gcs ive been a part of lol


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oh I forgot I was calculating post counts


I don't know if mine are even possible to look through...


----------



## Mick (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> A Martian



Pretty much, yeah... certainly feeling like one


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Did they buff the gold drop rate? I’ve gotten 3 pieces within 4 NMT


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Did they buff the gold drop rate? I’ve gotten 3 pieces within 4 NMT


I don't know... I haven't been hitting rocks since the last update (Wait- that was last night...)


----------



## Mick (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Did they buff the gold drop rate? I’ve gotten 3 pieces within 4 NMT



Think it was always a bit easier to find those on islands, but that does sound like some good luck


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Did they buff the gold drop rate? I’ve gotten 3 pieces within 4 NMT


If so I’d better get to island hopping


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

mmmmm


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> mmmmm


AMAAAAA
OOOOOH
I DON’T WANNA DIE
I SOMETIMES WISH I’VE NEVER BEEN BORN AT ALLL
CARRY ON
CARRY ON


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

I'm not using any tickets until Keaton or Kid Cat moves... and Kid Cat is not ready, so probably Keaton.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> AMAAAAA
> OOOOOH
> I DON’T WANNA DIE
> I SOMETIMES WISH I’VE NEVER BEEN BORN AT ALLL
> ...


_I SEE A LITTLE SILHOUETTO OF A MAN_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> _I SEE A LITTLE SILHOUETTO OF A MAN_


SKATTABOOSH
SKATTABOOSH
LET ME DO THE FANDANGO (can’t remember what they say)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> SKATTABOOSH
> SKATTABOOSH
> LET ME DO THE FANDANGO (can’t remember what they say)


THUNDERBOLTS AND LIGHTNING 
VERY VERY FRIGHTENING 
ME

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



Seastar said:


> I'm not using any tickets until Keaton or Kid Cat moves... and Kid Cat is not ready, so probably Keaton.


I’ve got a glut of NMT on Arctin and a surplus of miles so I can afford a few trips (I need the stone anyways)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> THUNDERBOLTS AND LIGHTNING
> VERY VERY FRIGHTENING
> ME
> 
> ...


Galileo
Galileo​Galileo
F
I
G
A
R
O​


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 22, 2020)

guys iwanted grilled cheese but
theres no bread


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> AMAAAAA
> OOOOOH
> I DON’T WANNA DIE
> I SOMETIMES WISH I’VE NEVER BEEN BORN AT ALLL
> ...


Ma'am I couldn't help that I created you


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Ma'am I couldn't help that I created you


If that’s the case why am I trapped in a horrible forest


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> If that’s the case why am I trapped in a horrible forest


Because dry oats and bbq taco


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Ma'am I couldn't help that I created you


You couldn’t dispose of me early enough?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Galileo
> Galileo​Galileo
> F
> I
> ...


M A G N I F I C O (O-O-O-O)

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



Milky star said:


> Because dry oats and bbq taco


It’s good tho


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> M A G N I F I C O (O-O-O-O)
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020
> 
> ...


uhhh I forgot the rest


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

chest pain mrmpht


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> You couldn’t dispose of me early enough?


I don't delete my children-

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



Origami said:


> chest pain mrmpht


  I can fix it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I don't delete my children-
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020
> 
> ...


CTRL+Z me


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> If that’s the case why am I trapped in a horrible forest


Why am I fused with an Inkling?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I don't delete my children-
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020
> 
> ...


Nah ya leave em abandoned in the woods


----------



## Mick (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Nah ya leave em abandoned in the woods



"We'll be right back, don't mind the murder trees"


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

What should I name my horse in Pocket card jockey


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What should I name my horse in Pocket card jockey


That is a very cool name
Yes


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What should I name my horse in Pocket card jockey


What did I even name mine...
I think Epona and Speedie were two of them lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Mick said:


> "We'll be right back, don't mind the murder trees"


There are trees that could actively try to kill me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> That is a very cool name
> Yes


what
no I'm asking what I should name it


----------



## Mick (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What should I name my horse in Pocket card jockey



Pony Stark


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Mick said:


> Pony Stark


Perfect


----------



## Mick (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> There are trees that could actively try to kill me



Hey I mean you could have been sent off to space


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what
> no I'm asking what I should name it


OH I read that wrong 


Mick said:


> Pony Stark


_Yes_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Pony Stark it is


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

I had a horse named Ponyta but it was taken away from me because I couldn't win any races...


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I can fix it


try your best
my eyes are also super dry could use some drops


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Mick said:


> Hey I mean you could have been sent off to space


Don’t ya kinda like your missions tho


----------



## Mick (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Don’t ya kinda like your missions tho



You have no idea how lonely it gets up in space


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

Lobo asked me a really odd question... and I answered octopus...
Uhhhhh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Mick said:


> You have no idea how lonely it gets up in space


I mean the woods are awful lonely in their own right. Sometimes it’s better that way


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> try your best
> my eyes are also super dry could use some drops


OwO you have given mother great power


----------



## Mick (Aug 22, 2020)

Going back to sleep, I have a pillow fort to build later <3


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

I'm surprisingly good at solitaire


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm surprisingly good at solitaire


its fun right


Milky star said:


> OwO you have given mother great power


we'll just ignore the age difference lol


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> its fun right
> 
> we'll just ignore the age difference lol


It is :3


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> its fun right
> 
> we'll just ignore the age difference lol


*Age doesn't matter in my eyes. A baby is a baby and I'm Mother May I*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Age doesn't matter in my eyes. A baby is a baby and I'm Mother May I*


I'm. Not. A baby.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Imma eat more icy oats


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm. Not. A baby.


ur my octo squid star bby uvu


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> ur my octo squid star bby uvu


...No. Please.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ...No. Please.


But-


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> ur my octo squid star bby uvu


VRIIIIIIIIIIIISNEEEEEMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Hehehehehehe I was told early on to use the gifts of the forest to my advantage and now I have an awesome recipe


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> ur my octo squid star bby uvu


this reminds me of
Josuke calling me his baby wkwbwvwvwj


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> this reminds me of
> Josuke calling me his baby wkwbwvwvwj


_*Milky*_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> VRIIIIIIIIIIIISNEEEEEMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


actually nvm it kinda just sounds like what people on tumblr call their fanbase


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*Milky*_


lmao


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

eyes still in pain


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

I think my brain is in pain...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

I’m mass-evaluating fossils


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m mass-evaluating fossils


I'm procrastinating.... Because clearly I am supposed to be in a Splatfest.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*Milky*_


Yes?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm procrastinating.... Because clearly I am supposed to be in a Splatfest.


i only just noticed the alt text in your sig lol


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> i only just noticed the alt text in your sig lol


I actually forgot I did that...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

So for a sleep over at Harvey's should I go for my classic light pinks and pastel aesthetic or an infinite galaxy sleep over?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yes?


Opinions on peanut butter and jelly _s o d a?_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Opinions on peanut butter and jelly _s o d a?_


I don't even like jelly in the first place...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Opinions on peanut butter and jelly _s o d a?_


Hmm..perhaps i'd try it.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Opinions on peanut butter and jelly _s o d a?_


no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

It’s actually pretty good; it’s like bubbly grape juice with an odd aftertaste. Don’t try pumpkin pie soda tho


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Opinions on peanut butter and jelly _s o d a?_


what in the hot crispy Kentucky fried ****


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

I have lost my epic splatoon gamer powers


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s actually pretty good; it’s like bubbly grape juice with an odd aftertaste. Don’t try pumpkin pie soda tho


I actually don't like grape juice...
I bet I'm the pickiest one here...



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I have lost my epic splatoon gamer powers


I'm trying to figure out why I'm still playing Animal Crossing during a Splatfest


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> what in the hot crispy Kentucky fried ****


I also like bubblegum soda


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s actually pretty good; it’s like bubbly grape juice with an odd aftertaste. Don’t try pumpkin pie soda tho


I'm interested in this creation.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

hey nerds what's up


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm interested in this creation.


Look up Jones Soda


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I actually don't like grape juice...
> I bet I'm the pickiest one here...
> 
> 
> I'm trying to figure out why I'm still playing Animal Crossing during a Splatfest


Seastar not engaging in Splatoon related activities? More at 7

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hey nerds what's up


I’m getting my **** kicked in while playing Sploon 2


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hey nerds what's up


P E A N U T B U T T E R A N D J E L L Y S O D A


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> P E A N U T B U T T E R A N D J E L L Y S O D A


W H A T


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> P E A N U T B U T T E R A N D J E L L Y S O D A


That doesn’t sound too bad


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> That doesn’t sound too bad


and you say you aren't cursed


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> W H A T


It’s good


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s good


I know, I'm just surprised it exists.
I wanna try.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020

Well, maybe not surprised.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

sounds gross, I'm in


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

Me: Maybe I should stop playing Animal Crossing and actually put in Splatoon 2-

My brain: _*Put this back in your playlist right now.*_


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

I want to cook deep fried soap


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I want to cook deep fried soap


Yes, more cursedness


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I want to cook deep fried soap


while you're at it can you make me some calamari flavored?


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Deep fried roaches are a thing
Just saying

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> while you're at it can you make me some calamari flavored?


I'll try


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> while you're at it can you make me some calamari flavored?


.....You better not mean Ribbon.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .....You better not mean Ribbon.


_would you like to watch?_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Ah, I think my hammock might be calling me...see ya in the mornin’!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ah, I think my hammock might be calling me...see ya in the mornin’!


G'night!


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

I will go to target to buy squid flavored sauce and soap
And flour


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> _would you like to watch?_


....I would like to be as far away from this as possible.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....I would like to be as far away from this as possible.


hm that willn't be arranged


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> hm that willn't be arranged


..........You are _*not *_taking my friend from me.


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Its artificial flavored sauce


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 22, 2020)

wait guys why the **** does the alphabet have to be in order


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> wait guys why the **** does the alphabet have to be in order


here's a fun fact: it doesn't have to be


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

Why are so many splatoon servers ran on mcdonald’s wifi


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

....Ugh, I never updated Splatoon.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

I'm so tired but.... sploon is calling me
ahh


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

Oh no I actually opened the game why me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Hello I have returned from the dead


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

I wonder what is the next house of mirrors challenge


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

...I am pressing buttons intended for New Horizons while walking around Inkopolis.
*H e l p*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I wonder what is the next house of mirrors challenge


Pain


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

alright so my full name and face are out there
somewhere


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

Seriously, I think I pressed the Nook Phone button and turned into an octopus.
Hhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Much pain
although i got the first one correct


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Much pain
> although i got the first one correct


All the mysterious ones have the most wisdom


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

I guessed Cubone.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I guessed Cubone.
> View attachment 307727


My guess was Koopa Troopa


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

The tip is to paste the character on top of the challenge and check if its the actual thing


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

I almost thought Bowser or Yoshi, but they felt too easy.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

Okay I'm going to do Splatfest now and be terrible like always


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

I can’t play splatfest
My internet is trash


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

I thought it was Luigi for whatever reason


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

I'm tired but it's too hot to fall asleep and i can't get my switch
*internal Vrisnemimg*


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Ah yes the scream

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020

Brb


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

I lost my first match.
I told you I was _*bad.*_


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

my night water was 10/10 would recommend, gonna try to sleep, might come back, goodnight.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

If anyone happens to see a really dumb Octoling named Ribbon... that's me.


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Night water sounds good
Just be careful or else you will have to end up going to the bathroom several times at night


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

Everything got really quiet...


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Yeah...
I might draw soon...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

lol my dad called me to play video games with him


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

I feel unmotivated to work on the second part of the illustration, the background...
Maybe I'll just take a break for now...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I feel unmotivated to work on the second part of the illustration, the background...
> Maybe I'll just take a break for now...


For?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

I'm just over here being terrible at the Splatfest...
Also I suddenly realized I'm very lonely.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

;;


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

Yeah... What am I even doing...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Eh,, I'm decent at splatoon. I better pop in and play. I guess..I'll be team egg.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Eh,, I'm decent at splatoon. I better pop in and play. I guess..I'll be team egg.


Oh, huh... I went with egg.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

I just like Pearl a lot and egg makes more sense However, I can't play. My membership expired and I'm way too broke to buy it again.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I just like Pearl a lot and egg makes more sense However, I can't play. My membership expired and I'm way too broke to buy it again.


Oh... that's sad.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh... that's sad.


Yeah. I haven't even bought the stupid photoshop text book I need for class. I refuse to spend 60 dollars on it. It has to be cheaper.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020

If I had more than 175 dollars in my account I might have considered the membership. But tbh I've done one splatfest so I'm not missing anything.


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm just over here being terrible at the Splatfest...
> Also I suddenly realized I'm very lonely.


I'm playing too! I actually forgot the Splatfest was starting. I turned the game on to check on my gear orders.


----------



## Mick (Aug 22, 2020)

I have no idea how a splatfest works but I wish you all the best of luck


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2020)

Mick said:


> I have no idea how a splatfest works but I wish you all the best of luck


I'm just there to show my love of chickens. 
and i don't have enough in-game money to purchase something i ordered


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm just there to show my love of chickens.
> and i don't have enough in-game money to purchase something i ordered


I'm the stupid level 11 Octoling that's always afraid of the other team
Yeah it's that bad


----------



## Mick (Aug 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm just there to show my love of chickens.
> and i don't have enough in-game money to purchase something i ordered



Fair enough. Chickens are pretty cool. 

I am building a fort


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm the stupid level 11 Octoling that's always afraid of the other team
> Yeah it's that bad


No worries. I'm only level 12.  



Mick said:


> Fair enough. Chickens are pretty cool.
> 
> I am building a fort


Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Mick (Aug 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Can't wait to see it!



Eh, don't hype yourself up too much. I'm going for 'acceptable'.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2020)

i love having friends that knows coding **** for real


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2020)

Mick said:


> Eh, don't hype yourself up too much. I'm going for 'acceptable'.


But but but but...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

I'm so tired now...
Why...


----------



## Mick (Aug 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> But but but but...



Alright fine, I'll allow a little bit of hype

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020

Every time I see a thread in the introduction board with the title "Hello there" I am tempted to reply with "General Kenobi" gifs


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2020)

Mick said:


> Alright fine, I'll allow a little bit of hype
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020
> 
> Every time I see a thread in the introduction board with the title "Hello there" I am tempted to reply with "General Kenobi" gifs


Hype overload!!  

That would be amusing - if they got the reference anyway! 


Yesterday I discovered that two of my favourite bands both put out new albums recently - and they're both amazing. Still blowing my mind this morning. In a very happy place.


----------



## Mick (Aug 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Hype overload!!
> 
> That would be amusing - if they got the reference anyway!
> 
> ...



The fort is experiencing some uhhh structural difficulties

Two new albums sounds very exciting. That would absolutely make my month. May I ask what kind of music?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2020)

..why do KFC chicken slippers exist


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> ..why do KFC chicken slippers exist


...What are those?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2020)

im glad i learned how to somewhat layer but filling in all tiny transparent areas :''D

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



Seastar said:


> ...What are those?





these

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



Seastar said:


> ...What are those?


or rather crocs slippers things but yeah lol


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> im glad i learned how to somewhat layer but filling in all tiny transparent areas :''D
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020
> 
> ...


Those are hideous lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

what is happen


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what is happen


I don't know...
Also what is that title? I don't have sleep paralysis.


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2020)

Mick said:


> The fort is experiencing some uhhh structural difficulties
> 
> Two new albums sounds very exciting. That would absolutely make my month. May I ask what kind of music?



One is electronic/dance music and the other is symphonic metal - _Beneath the Black Palms_ by Blaqk Audio and _Swan Songs III _by Lord of the Lost respectively. The first half of the former came out a few weeks ago, and I didn't expect the second half to live up to the first five tracks, but I'm already utterly obsessed with _Fish Bite_:


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't know...
> Also what is that title? I don't have sleep paralysis.


lmfao I don't know


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Those are hideous lol


lets send some to vris


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

insomniac squad


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

Ahahaha...
I am losing sanity while playing my Switch.
H e l p.


----------



## Mick (Aug 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> One is electronic/dance music and the other is symphonic metal - _Beneath the Black Palms_ by Blaqk Audio and _Swan Songs III _by Lord of the Lost respectively. The first half of the former came out a few weeks ago, and I didn't expect the second half to live up to the first five tracks, but I'm already utterly obsessed with _Fish Bite_:



From the few tracks I have managed to listen to from those so far they sound pretty good! I'm definitely giving both of those albums a listen 

Also the fort actually turned out to be pretty hype worthy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Ahahaha...
> I am losing sanity while playing my Switch.
> H e l p.


how


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> how


I may or may not have just spent 30+ minutes around Cuttlefish Cabin


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I may or may not have just spent 30+ minutes around Cuttlefish Cabin


ok


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ok


....And I may have tried to cover everything in ink for no reason.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....And I may have tried to cover everything in ink for no reason.


ok


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

Hhhhh I just saw a drawing of Zipper for team egg... 
Okay, I need to go back to Animal Crossing now.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020

Oops, did I say Animal Crossing? *puts in Smash instead*


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2020)

Mick said:


> From the few tracks I have managed to listen to from those so far they sound pretty good! I'm definitely giving both of those albums a listen
> 
> Also the fort actually turned out to be pretty hype worthy


If you do give them a proper listen then let me know what you think! I've been listening to Blaqk Audio for about as long as most of the kids posting in this thread have been alive, and I've met the guys from LotL! Got invited to a party at their hotel a couple of years ago but I had to be up early the next morning for a toxicology lecture so sadly had to decline. God only knows what my classmates would have thought if I'd shown up to a 9am lecture in a hot pink bodycon dress. 

I love your fort. Heads up, I'm coming over! I have one of those Eevees too.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

Mick said:


> From the few tracks I have managed to listen to from those so far they sound pretty good! I'm definitely giving both of those albums a listen
> 
> Also the fort actually turned out to be pretty hype worthy





Vrisnem said:


> I love your fort. Heads up, I'm coming over! I have one of those Eevees too.


Oh wait, is that a Build-a-Bear Workshop Eevee? I have one too!


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh wait, is that a Build-a-Bear Workshop Eevee? I have one too!


It is, yes! 

My friend and her ex-fiancé bought me mine (complete with onesie) for Christmas one year.


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> For?


Never mind, I had the motivation to do it again.
I just forced myself to

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020

Speaking of which, I have returned


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Never mind, I had the motivation to do it again.
> I just forced myself to
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020
> ...


Welcome back!


----------



## Mick (Aug 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> If you do give them a proper listen then let me know what you think! I've been listening to Blaqk Audio for about as long as most of the kids posting in this thread have been alive, and I've met the guys from LotL! Got invited to a party at their hotel a couple of years ago but I had to be up early the next morning for a toxicology lecture so sadly had to decline. God only knows what my classmates would have thought if I'd shown up to a 9am lecture in a hot pink bodycon dress.
> 
> I love your fort. Heads up, I'm coming over! I have one of those Eevees too.



That's awesome! I have always loved meeting artists I listen to, it's so exciting. And that party would have been a good story I bet 

I got that Eevee as a birthday present from people I used to be on another forum with, because I was never allowed pets in my apartment! I love it so much :')

But yes the fortress is pretty roomy and very sturdy so we can safely fit two people in there, I'll see you soon~



Seastar said:


> Oh wait, is that a Build-a-Bear Workshop Eevee? I have one too!



_Eevee squad_


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

I need to work on my sig for the fair....


----------



## Mick (Aug 22, 2020)

Ah oops, I forgot to put my fort entry images in spoilers. Ah well, not going to risk the edit


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

My fort looks just bad, I only did it for the participation tickets


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

I don't think I could make a fort without being asked what in the world I was doing lol


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

I should start uploading my entries


----------



## Mick (Aug 22, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> My fort looks just bad, I only did it for the participation tickets



I was going to take the same approach but then it collapsed so I had to actually think about what I was doing, and I got carried away



Seastar said:


> I don't think I could make a fort without being asked what in the world I was doing lol



Ah, the joys of living on your own  No judgment from anyone at all


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2020)

Go big or go home when it comes to fort building.


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Managed to decode the thing
It was easier than I thought although some fruits weren't recognizeable, but I managed to answer it.


----------



## Mick (Aug 22, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Managed to decode the thing
> It was easier than I thought although some fruits weren't recognizeable, but I managed to answer it.



I can't wait for the next round of that :0


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Mornin’!


----------



## Mick (Aug 22, 2020)

Good morning! I have a signature again


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Nice signature


----------



## Mick (Aug 22, 2020)

Thank you! Took me way too long to make ^^'


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Mick said:


> Good morning! I have a signature again


It looks good!


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

I should finish my sig, but the gif maker is acting weird...
Once my sig is finished, I'm going to change my icon and sig for the fair for sure.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020

I got so distracted by time, so I may go off soon


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Mornin’!


Good morning!


----------



## Mick (Aug 22, 2020)

Can't wait to see what you come up with!


@Vrisnem I have been listening to those albums while I was drawing my signature, and wow Blaqk Audio has a bunch of nice tracks :0 LoTL was a bit mixed for me, I really loved these two though


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2020)

Mick said:


> @Vrisnem I have been listening to those albums while I was drawing my signature, and wow Blaqk Audio has a bunch of nice tracks :0 LoTL was a bit mixed for me, I really loved these two though
> 
> View attachment 307820


Ah, I love those two.  I think my favourites from that album are _Unseen_ and _Deathless_. 

I have been blasting Blaqk Audio very loudly (and singing along badly) for hours. I feel sorry for whoever walks past my open window.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

My favorite music group hasn’t put out a new album since their anniversary album (which doesn’t really count cuz it’s a compilation) and I’m not sure if quarantine is going to make the wait even longer


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

Why am I so bored... Is this why I can't stop going to sleep after 9 AM...


----------



## Mick (Aug 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Ah, I love those two.  I think my favourites from that album are _Unseen_ and _Deathless_.
> 
> I have been blasting Blaqk Audio very loudly (and singing along badly) for hours. I feel sorry for whoever walks past my open window.



Those two were nice as well! Most of that album is just a bit too far off the stuff I usually listen to I think. It's definitely good music.

Don't feel sorry for them, people need to hear this stuff it is great :0



Your Local Wild Child said:


> My favorite music group hasn’t put out a new album since their anniversary album (which doesn’t really count cuz it’s a compilation) and I’m not sure if quarantine is going to make the wait even longer



Ah, that sucks... My favourite band did go through with their new album earlier this year (What The Dead Men Say, by Trivium, metal stuff) and I am glad they did. I've listened to that album so much already. They did an online live show with the tracks as well and that was pretty awesome, I wish more bands would get on that.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

I’m catching snowflakes cuz I won’t have ‘em for long...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

Well, I'm going to bed now... Bye?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 22, 2020)

Goodnight seastar!!
This is the first night in weeks that I got a good nights sleep :]

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020




bacon


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Goodnight seastar!!
> This is the first night in weeks that I got a good nights sleep :]
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020
> ...


Cursed image


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Cursed image


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 307851


Urgh that’s an actual beverage...have ya heard of Yoohoo?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

hello


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

hi


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Welp


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Hai!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Going on day 5 or 6 of being wrapped up in an endless amount of blankets due to not finding the fan's remote


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Going on day 5 or 6 of being wrapped up in an endless amount of blankets due to not finding the fan's remote


have you tried buying a new remote


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

The weather can’t decide on whether it wants to be hot or cold...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> have you tried buying a new remote


uhh idk where I could get one and I doubt my parents would let me


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> uhh idk where I could get one and I doubt my parents would let me


have you tried asking for help finding the remote


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> have you tried asking for help finding the remote


nope
I'm sure it's around here somewhere


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> nope
> I'm sure it's around here somewhere


just ask for help lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> just ask for help lol


I got this I'm sure I can find it


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

it's been missing for 6 days


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

I FOUND IT IT WAS IN MY PURSE


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I FOUND IT IT WAS IN MY PURSE


lol i didnt see you as a purse person tbh


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> lol i didnt see you as a purse person tbh


Purses are like for people that say “Hiiiiii” not for people that say bruh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> lol i didnt see you as a purse person tbh


It's the one I bring for travelling because it's so big.
It's also a Pirates of the Carribean bag so I had to buy it.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It's the one I bring for travelling because it's so big.
> It's also a Pirates of the Carribean bag so I had to buy it.


oh lmao that sounds about right


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It's the one I bring for travelling because it's so big.
> It's also a Pirates of the Carribean bag so I had to buy it.


They had us in the first half ngl


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

I do have a smaller purse I bought at a bazaar or something while camping because it's small and holds my money as I was lacking a wallet


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Purses are like for people that say “Hiiiiii” not for people that say bruh


purses are for people who sell monat and slide into your instagram dms and say "heyyyyyy gurlllll! ❤ i saw your hair was amazing! i was wondering if you would like to use it for money?"


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

I got an ad for Jackbox with Kurb's cat and he called himself a "[hot] cat" or something it was a wild experience


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I got an ad for Jackbox with Kurb's cat and he called himself a "[hot] cat" or something it was a wild experience
> View attachment 307874


at first i didn't know that kurb's cat avatar was from jackbox and so when i got an ad for it it triggered my fight or flight response


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

I was busy doing...stuff


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I was busy doing...stuff


Did you have to put a new coat of Wow I Can’t Believe It’s Not Butter around your tent


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Did you have to put a new coat of Wow I Can’t Believe It’s Not Butter around your tent


Yup the Chills messed it up


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yup the Chills messed it up


Why are you talking about the chills like they’re specific entities



Knowing your island i wouldn’t be too surprised


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

the treadmill was invented in 1818


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Okie um yeet

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020

 So how does baby space rabbit sound?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Why are you talking about the chills like they’re specific entities
> 
> 
> 
> Knowing your island i wouldn’t be too surprised


Yea they come out during the aurora and make noises. It’s creepy


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> So how does baby space rabbit sound?



Is that supper? 🍽


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Good morning


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I got an ad for Jackbox with Kurb's cat and he called himself a "[hot] cat" or something it was a wild experience
> View attachment 307874


shin kicking reaction


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Good morning


mornin'!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Purses are like for people that say “Hiiiiii” not for people that say bruh


then there's me who says both
and yup i carry a purse around


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

purse gang purse gang


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> purse gang purse gang


I actually have a lot of purses tbh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I actually have a lot of purses tbh


idk about a lot of purses but I have a ton of bags in general


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Is that supper? 🍽


Um..no,, it's the theme of my character for the cozy pajama challenge in ac,, please sir we can't eat the baby rabbits they're poison..

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



ohare01 said:


> I actually have a lot of purses tbh


I prefer back pack purses.


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Um..no,, it's the theme of my character for the cozy pajama challenge in ac,, please sir we can't eat the baby rabbits they're poison..


Sounds delicious.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Um..no,, it's the theme of my character for the cozy pajama challenge in ac,, please sir we can't eat the baby rabbits they're poison..
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020
> 
> ...


I like crossbody purses the most


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

satchels are


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Sounds delicious.


Sir- um,,


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

was without my phone for a week cus it got stuck in someones purse once, it was a bad time


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I like crossbody purses the most


Eh,, those get in my way

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



Origami said:


> was without my phone for a week cus it got stuck in someones purse once, it was a bad time


Girlfriend's purse?


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Sir- um,,


What? Rabbit is good.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Eh,, those get in my way


What if you're on the run and you gotta climb a tree or something? Like Flynn Rider? Cross-body bags always add to the adventure.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> What? Rabbit is good.


Can’t say anything about rabbit but my mom tried squirrel once. She said it was oily and gross


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Girlfriend's purse?


yeah lol, right before her family was going away for a week


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2020)

finally finished my celeste's observatory don't touch the brown trippy stuff


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> finally finished my celeste's observatory don't touch the brown trippy stuff


Brown trippy stuff? Fun dip?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Brown trippy stuff? Fun dip?


basically


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> basically


I ain’t touching it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> yeah lol, right before her family was going away for a week


Wow,, that sucks,, curse thy girlfriend

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> What? Rabbit is good.


I'm uncomfortable.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> What if you're on the run and you gotta climb a tree or something? Like Flynn Rider? Cross-body bags always add to the adventure.


But backs purses are better,,


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Holy **** I was doing so good in the solitaire horse racing game and I just screwed up so bad help


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Sorry I don't play solitaire


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Sorry I don't play solitaire


I was on a roll and ran out of cards too quickly

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020

That was the final lap too whY
my horse is runaway now ahh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Have y’all tried pyramid solitaire? It’s the superior style.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Have y’all tried pyramid solitaire? It’s the superior style.


no im playing a 2ds version with horses which is easier
and bro I still won even tho my horse turned runaway


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

I don't play old people games


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I don't play old people games


_it's not
you don't understand ;/_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I don't play old people games


Old people games are cool tho


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Have any of you even heard of Pocket card jockey?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _it's not
> you don't understand ;/_


Exactly.


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm uncomfortable.


It's really very good! It's commonly eaten in the Mediterranean.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Have y’all tried pyramid solitaire? It’s the superior style.


can we agree that spider solitaire is garbage

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> It's really very good! It's commonly eaten in the Mediterranean.


rabbit is common in the north here too


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> can we agree that spider solitaire is garbage



This is the only type I'm familiar with. I like it.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> This is the only type I'm familiar with. I like it.


maybe its better irl but my only experience with it is on windows and I'd always get frustrated lol


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

I never played normal solitaire, just the kind on pocket card jockey

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020

aaaaaa no why am I so bad
I was doing so well yesterday but my horse turned runaway again

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020

And I lost


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

Me, someone who knows nothing about solitaire, reading the chat


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Me, someone who knows nothing about solitaire, reading the chat
> View attachment 307894


become a solitairian, be enlightened


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Me, someone who knows nothing about solitaire, reading the chat
> View attachment 307894


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

How do I delete an email after I sent it because it makes me go hbsdbf


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> View attachment 307897


Hey reaction images are my shtick, get your own gimmick


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Hey reaction images are my shtick, get your own gimmick


no


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> How do I delete an email after I sent it because it makes me go hbsdbf


Once it's gone it's gone.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no


_Coward_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Once it's gone it's gone.


Like, I can't take it back?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

Oh boy i found a reaction image with Taiga, a fine addition to my collection


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Coward_


no


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 307902


no


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

it is time for my weekly quest to Walmart to provide for my family

pray I dont encounter any mythical walmart creatures


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no


The argument when someone repeats no


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Like, I can't take it back?


That's correct.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> That's correct.


oh darn


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> The argument when someone repeats no
> View attachment 307903


kurb moment
also hurricane is coming soon so that's nice


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> kurb moment
> also hurricane is coming soon so that's nice


It’s probably gonna be fine cause nothing interesting ever happens here


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> It’s probably gonna be fine cause nothing interesting ever happens here


im not looking forward to it
last year's sucked


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


>


what am I watching


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what am I watching


animal crossing speedrun

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> animal crossing speedrun
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020
> 
> View attachment 307905


bruh I just got to the part where they killed isabelle


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what am I watching


Animal Crossing Eternal


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

aaaaaaaaaaa




	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



Saltyy said:


> bruh I just got to the part where they killed isabelle


what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It's really very good! It's commonly eaten in the Mediterranean.


**I'M UNCOMFORTABLE DO YOU HEAR ME?? BE A GOOD MOD AND SHUT**


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


>


already watched it but thank you for this contribution


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

K anyways. acnh screenshot time


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> **I'M UNCOMFORTABLE DO YOU HEAR ME?? BE A GOOD MOD AND SHUT**


A good mod educates.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

julian does make a good yusuke


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> A good mod educates.


*Sir I will attack you.*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

I sent an email 15 hours ago and no response so I think I just bothered them dshfbj


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I sent an email 15 hours ago and no response so I think I just bothered them dshfbj


who


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

I have returned from the forest


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> who


to my counselor


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

I'm annoyed and stressed and tense for no reason :v


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

So like um,,


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm annoyed and stressed and tense for no reason :v


same tho


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Sir I will attack you.*


I'm cute and fluffy please don't attack. 

If you'd like a conversation topic that would make everyone squirm, I have spent much of my afternoon reading into the details of castration and aftermath in the 18-20th centuries. 



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I sent an email 15 hours ago and no response so I think I just bothered them dshfbj





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> to my counselor


Email isn't the same as instantaneous messaging services. It's normal for people to take several days to respond to them. It's also a Saturday and most people don't check their work email on the weekends.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> same tho


and now i dont feel good physically, nice


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm cute and fluffy please don't attack.
> 
> If you'd like a conversation topic that would make everyone squirm, I have spent much of my afternoon reading into the details of castration and aftermath in the 18-20th centuries.
> 
> ...


Okay now castration is interesting. I need to know how to properly do it. Just so you know I could teach my boyfriend a lesson he'll never forgets.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

:C


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Okay now castration is interesting. I need to know how to properly do it. Just so you know I could teach my boyfriend a lesson he'll never forgets.


Why did I look it up
Help


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Okay now castration is interesting. I need to know how to properly do it. Just so you know I could teach my boyfriend a lesson he'll never forgets.


Yea no it would make me squirm

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Why did I look it up
> Help


I am so sorry


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea no it would make me squirm
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020
> 
> ...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Why did I look it up
> Help


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Ahah... I already knew what that was.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ahah... I already knew what that was.


Since I’m an animal enthusiast I did too


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

wait what's castration


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

I could've went my whole life without knowing

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



Saltyy said:


> wait what's castration


DONT LOOK IT UP


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Castration is fair punishment for anything


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> wait what's castration


Surgery


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Castration is fair punishment for anything


N o


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Castration is fair punishment for anything


what


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> wait what's castration


You cut


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You cut


ShuT


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Okay now castration is interesting. I need to know how to properly do it. Just so you know I could teach my boyfriend a lesson he'll never forgets.


It's fascinating, but you would (quite rightly) wind-up in prison if you ever carried it out! I'm more interested in the aftermath, e.g. impact on the body's development, libido, and urinary function. 

There is a book I really want to read called _The Last Eunuch of China_ by Jia Yinghua. Unfortunately it's priced like an academic text so it's not particularly accessible for people who wish to read it out of interest rather than for research purposes.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

ohhh I already know that exists I looked it up


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

"It smells like expired wipes" my sister just now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhh


bruh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhh


What?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What?


why did i find this out


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

My dudes I am getting a brisket sandwich for dinner


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why did i find this out


not that much of a deaaaal


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It's fascinating, but you would (quite rightly) wind-up in prison if you ever carried it out! I'm more interested in the aftermath, e.g. impact on the body's development, libido, and urinary function.
> 
> There is a book I really want to read called _The Last Eunuch of China_ by Jia Yinghua. Unfortunately it's priced like an academic text so it's not particularly accessible for people who wish to read it out of interest rather than for research purposes.


Ugh,, laws,, still I'm going into castration quite an interesting idea it is.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> not that much of a deaaaal


i hate it

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020

it's weird


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i hate it
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020
> 
> it's weird


*why are you  panicking your immune*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *why are you  panicking your immune*


_*Idk man it just bothers me*_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

_*AHHH MY BROTHER GOES TO COLLEGE TOMORROW WHAT*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

If you could have any power, what would it be?
Mine would be shapeshifting.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*AHHH MY BROTHER GOES TO COLLEGE TOMORROW WHAT*_


ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> If you could have any power, what would it be?
> Mine would be shapeshifting.


teleportation


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> If you could have any power, what would it be?
> Mine would be shapeshifting.


The ability to get out of Evwirt


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> If you could have any power, what would it be?
> Mine would be shapeshifting.


telling my mom something and they actually listen


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> If you could have any power, what would it be?
> Mine would be shapeshifting.


I thought you said shoplifting and i just wasn’t surprised


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I thought you said shoplifting and i just wasn’t surprised


Well... With shapeshifting, I can get away with it easier.
If not shapeshifting than teleportation.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I thought you said shoplifting and i just wasn’t surprised


Certain gnomes have that superpower


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2020)

Sorry if this has been your introduction to the topic! My school covered it in geography classes around age 12/13 complete with a video.

If you have any questions as always I'm happy to answer them. I find the human body absolutely fascinating. If I ever decided to move out of laboratory work and pursue medicine I'd hope to specialise in something related to sexual and reproductive health or urology.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

teleportation by a long shot
i know where id go


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Certain gnomes have that superpower


Don’t call out my gnomes like that


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> teleportation by a long shot
> i know where id go


hmm I wonder


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

And to answer the superpower question i wanna stop time


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Don’t call out my gnomes like that


They’re Evwirtian gnomes


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> If you could have any power, what would it be?
> Mine would be shapeshifting.


flight or smth vanilla like that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

With shapeshifting I can be any animal or look like a different person (assuming I wouldn't have to go off of reference)
Teleportation I could go anywhere easily, of course, which I'd really like.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> hmm I wonder


shuT


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*AHHH MY BROTHER GOES TO COLLEGE TOMORROW WHAT*_


Yeah-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

is getting away with murder a superpower


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> is getting away with murder a superpower


_Excuse me what_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> With shapeshifting I can be any animal or look like a different person (assuming I wouldn't have to go off of reference)
> Teleportation I could go anywhere easily, of course, which I'd really like.


okay now shapeshifting sounds


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

I would totally do the stair scene from JoJo on my friends


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _Excuse me what_


it's only a question


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> it's only a question


no dont


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> is getting away with murder a superpower


Invisibility or some kill aura


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> is getting away with murder a superpower


Say Sike right now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Invisibility or some kill aura


I'll go with shapeshifting so I can blame it on the cops


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

College gr8t


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I'll go with shapeshifting so I can blame it on the cops


Or have your victim kill themself


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Or have your victim kill themself


shapeshift into fictional characters for cosplay contests 

get money fast


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> shapeshift into fictional characters for cosplay contests
> 
> get money fast


And shapeshift your fingers into car keys


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Or have your victim kill themself


how about no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Y’all’s are thinking up ways to be super villains


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

can't wait to become inkling girl for the rest of my life


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> College gr8t


I'm going into my eighth year in October (not consecutive, thankfully - I've worked since I was last in school). Kill me now. 

I think my partner is at the same number as me if not more. They've a PhD and are going back to do a teaching course this year. In a different country from me.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all’s are thinking up ways to be super villains


bruh i want teleportation for innocent reasons not to kill someone what are they thinking


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all’s are thinking up ways to be super villains


hey if there's no actual crime somebody's gotta make some 

chaos chaos


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> hey if there's no actual crime somebody's gotta make some
> 
> chaos chaos


You're worse than jevil


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> bruh i want teleportation for innocent reasons not to kill someone what are they thinking


life's short so waste other's life to be dominant


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> life's short so waste other's life to be dominant


excuse me what


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> You're worse than jevil


thank you


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

i hate this convo


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i hate this convo


don't mind me shapeshiftin into the owner of a bank to steal money


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm going into my eighth year in October (not consecutive, thankfully - I've worked since I was last in school). Kill me now.
> 
> I think my partner is at the same number as me if not more. They've a PhD and are going back to do a teaching course this year. In a different country from me.


Okie show off


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

if anything goes wrong I shapeshift into ohare01 and teleport away


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> if anything goes wrong I shapeshift into ohare01 and teleport away


bro


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

My boyfriend didn't go to college he instead became a mechanic which is good because I break a lot of things,, he's very smart uvu


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> bro


I am all-powerful


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i hate this convo


Castration lit bro


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Okie show off


Hardly! It's not great to be in your late 20s (or in my partners case 30s) and still struggle to find a job.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

Who needs shapeshifting if you can just spawn in an isekai truck


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Castration lit bro


Shut up


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Being able to shapeshift is like having multiple accounts on some online game


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Who needs shapeshifting if you can just spawn in an isekai truck


ah yes the power to spawn in things 

amazing I can spawn in a destructive super robot and all of my favorite characters from anything and watch them fight to the death


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Hardly! It's not great to be in your late 20s (or in my partners case 30s) and still struggle to find a job.


Okay true *puts away gun*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

The ability to go into fictional universes would be nice


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ah yes the power to spawn in things
> 
> amazing I can spawn in a destructive super robot and all of my favorite characters from anything and watch them fight to the death


^^^^^^
Now the question is, Taiga vs. Tomoyo
_i demand answers_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

The abilty to exist normallyy would be awesome


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> The ability to go into fictional universes would be nice


Spawn. In. truck.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> The ability to go into fictional universes would be nice


that's my dream power tbh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Spawn. In. truck.


Yeah I’d rather do that without feeling pain


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yeah I’d rather do that without feeling pain


aw that's no fun


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

teleportteleportteleport


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ^^^^^^
> Now the question is, Taiga vs. Tomoyo
> _i demand answers_


I was thinking something like 

SANS UNDERTALE VS AKECHI VS JOKER VS JEVIL VS JOSUKE 
FINAL DESTINATION NO ITEMS FOX ONLY


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

I can, like, get a new family or something lmao
Of course I’d miss this universe so to travel freely would be nice


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2020)

I'd like super stretch powers cos I'm only 5'6".


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'd like super stretch powers cos I'm only 5'6".


Please share I require some tall too


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I can, like, get a new family or something lmao
> Of course I’d miss this universe so to travel freely would be nice


travel freely into universes would be amazing


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

hi guys im playing cleaning simulator its a game where you play as a turnip and clean a building and defeat a dust cloud


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

assuming I carry over any powers I get there I will just steal spiderman's radioactive spider and declare myself queen of the world

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020

scratch that I'm scared of spiders


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

So are dreams are to be able to be isekai’d wherever we want?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

what if I burn down ihop

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> So are dreams are to be able to be isekai’d wherever we want?


I hope so I want to commit arson everywhere


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what if I burn down ihop
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020
> 
> ...


Isn’t it ihob now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'd like super stretch powers cos I'm only 5'6".


I’d just want it on my arms cuz somehow I was born with the shortest arms in my family


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> So are dreams are to be able to be isekai’d wherever we want?


yes. That's all I've ever wanted


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Isn’t it ihob now


wasn't that a promotional thing

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> yes. That's all I've ever wanted


same tho


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> wasn't that a promotional thing
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020
> 
> ...


I think so but it was wild


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

*adds to isekai bucket list*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

what to do in fictional universes

- Torture who you hate 
- get powerz 
- steal valuable objects


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all’s are thinking up ways to be super villains


I’m gonna become Thanos


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what if I burn down ihop
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020
> 
> ...


That’s concerning to someone who lives in a forest

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I’m gonna become Thanos


Please don’t


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> So are dreams are to be able to be isekai’d wherever we want?


hmm not really for me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That’s concerning to someone who lives in a forest
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020
> 
> ...


too bad


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That’s concerning to someone who lives in a forest
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020
> 
> ...


What are you gonna do? Aim for the head?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what to do in fictional universes
> 
> - Torture who you hate
> - get powerz
> - steal valuable objects


on top of this befriend the main character and steer the story wherever you feel like


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Another reason I wanna shapeshift: I can become an angel.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> on top of this befriend the main character and steer the story wherever you feel like


Undertale.. hmm


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'd like super stretch powers cos I'm only 5'6".


Sir I'm 5'1


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’d just want it on my arms cuz somehow I was born with the shortest arms in my family


Do you still have some growing left to do? 

I stopped 12 years ago. My favourite shoes and boots all have platforms.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Sir I'm 5'1


pfft rookie numbers. 4'9


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Undertale.. hmm


ya know what I'm thinking


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Another reason I wanna shapeshift: I can become an angel.
> View attachment 307929


Yeah turning into an angel would be sick


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Ah yes, my dream is to be thrown into a sparkle prison.
Eh, if it were real, I’d be sent to the women’s prison.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Yeah turning into an angel would be sick


come into the world and either get shot or become dominant of the world


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ah yes, my dream is to be thrown into a sparkle prison.
> Eh, if it were real, I’d be sent to the women’s prison.


technically i want to go underground with monsters


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 22, 2020)

Lol have a listen to this weird mashup, @ohare01


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Do you still have some growing left to do?
> 
> I stopped 12 years ago. My favourite shoes and boots all have platforms.


No I stopped years ago. Thankfully I’m not the shortest in my family but it makes getting stuff off the top shelf a pain


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> technically i want to go underground with monsters


technically I want to go fight shadows and get personas but I can't


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

why is thinking about how fictional worlds dont exist so depressing


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 307931


Mood


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Lol have a listen to this weird mashup, @ohare01


_*Amazing*_


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No I stopped years ago. Thankfully I’m not the shortest in my family but it makes getting stuff off the top shelf a pain


I know that pain.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> why is thinking about how fictional worlds dont exist so depressing


;-;


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> why is thinking about how fictional worlds dont exist so depressing


I don't know either but it really is ;-;


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> come into the world and either get shot or become dominant of the world


I don’t think anyone would want to shoot this




_and yes this is One Punch Man_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I don’t think anyone would want to shoot this
> View attachment 307933
> _and yes this is One Punch Man_


what about the suicidal people


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I don’t think anyone would want to shoot this
> View attachment 307933
> _and yes this is One Punch Man_


what is that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Hm to time travel without altering history would be nice. Imagine showing our weird modern stuff to the people in the Victorian era. Though, that’d probably get us beheaded.
Like, releasing a Roomba into the crowds or something.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

i want to be able to turn into a goose
once
i can't turn back


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I don't know either but it really is ;-;


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I don't know either but it really is ;-;


undertale will always be real to me


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I know that pain.


hOw yOURE 5'6 I'm 5'1 I can't even reach the middle shelf


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> hOw yOURE 5'6 I'm 5'1 I can't even reach the middle shelf


The counter is literally taller than me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Whoa, _I’m taller than Milky._


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what is that


A “god level” monster from OPM or another thing Saitama’s killed in one punch


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hm to time travel without altering history would be nice. Imagine showing our weird modern stuff to the people in the Victorian era. Though, that’s probably get us beheaded.
> Like, releasing a Roomba into the crowds or something.


before jesus comes dress up as jesus and watch the people shriek in disbelief


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> hOw yOURE 5'6 I'm 5'1 I can't even reach the middle shelf


I’m taller yesssss


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> undertale will always be real to me


I know that feel


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> The counter is literally taller than me


Bruh same

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I’m taller yesssss


Shut I'm older


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Bruh same
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020
> 
> ...


That makes it even worse that i’m taller


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

As long as I can go on all of the rollercoasters, I’m content.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> before jesus comes dress up as jesus and watch the people shriek in disbelief


i would go and say all the comebacks i have 5 minutes after i get in an arguement


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hm to time travel without altering history would be nice. Imagine showing our weird modern stuff to the people in the Victorian era. Though, that’d probably get us beheaded.
> Like, releasing a Roomba into the crowds or something.


I'm giving my ancestors a copy of persona 5, a ps4, a tv, and something that can power it


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> As long as I can go on all of the rollercoasters, I’m content.


...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

*You can beat my in height but I'm still older therefore I assert dominance in ways that transcend beyond your feeble reach.*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I'm giving my ancestors a copy of persona 5, a ps4, a tv, and something that can power it


Ah, who’s to say you haven’t already? Maybe it’s in you’re blood.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *You can beat my in height but I'm still older therefore I assert dominance in ways that transcend beyond your feeble reach.*


ya can't beat Kirby star allies in 5 hours can ya


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ...


Aha... rip.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ah, who’s to say you haven’t already? Maybe it’s in you’re blood.


I hope so


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> hOw yOURE 5'6 I'm 5'1 I can't even reach the middle shelf


In truth it impacts my dating life more than reaching for things.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

I am superior than milky

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020

I declare my dominance over her


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> That makes it even worse that i’m taller


You're a boy you should bee taller


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

If you can go on Tower of Terror or California Screamin’, you’re tall in my eyes.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You're a boy you should bee taller


I’m like 4-5 years younger though


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> In truth it impacts my dating life more than reaching for things.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

if i could go invisible i would make a fortune as a youtuber. one of my friends could film the whole ghost sighting and my name would go down in history


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> if i could go invisible i would make a fortune as a youtuber. one of my friends could film the whole ghost sighting and my name would go down in history


Everyone’s lucky i don’t have invisibility


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I’m like 4-5 years younger though


*I'm stealing your brother in college and you can't stop me you insignificant futile homosapien of the male gender*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

I think I'm like 5"3 or something


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> if i could go invisible i would make a fortune as a youtuber. one of my friends could film the whole ghost sighting and my name would go down in history


steal stuff from the store


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


>


Height is unfortunately an important factor in dating.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Height is unfortunately an important factor in dating.


not to me lol


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Everyone’s lucky i don’t have invisibility


_*..........................*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *I'm stealing your brother in college and you can't stop me you insignificant futile homosapien of the male gender*


I declare myself dominant more than you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

But, light needs to pass through your eyes. Assuming you can go invisible, you won’t really be able to see.
A good power would be able to control light and how it reflects off of things.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *I'm stealing your brother in college and you can't stop me you insignificant futile homosapien of the male gender*


*Jokes on you he’s already taken, thot*


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Height is unfortunately an important factor in dating.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

I just want the power to NOT turn into a deer at random


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> But, light needs to pass through your eyes. Assuming you can go invisible, you won’t really be able to see.
> A good power would be able to control light and how it reflects off of things.


hello there philosopher please stop with the technicalities and let us imagine before dragging us into hell, aka the real world


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> But, light needs to pass through your eyes. Assuming you can go invisible, you won’t really be able to see.
> A good power would be able to control light and how it reflects off of things.


That’s cool and all but i would still haunt people i don’t like


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Height is unfortunately an important factor in dating.


Well my boyfriend likes short girls so,, He feel I guess dominant or something with short girls,


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> hello there philosopher please stop with the technicalities and let us imagine before dragging us into hell, aka the real world


Oi ok with controlling light you can be both invisible AND see, plus making other things invisible.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> *Jokes on you he’s already taken, thot*


I was going to ask him to be my tutor I'm quite dumb the heck you thinking


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

idc about height at all tbh


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> steal stuff from the store


if they go "HEY PUT THAT BACK" you just start lifting candy bars up and down and then run


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I declare myself dominant more than you


Ma'am no.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oi ok with controlling light you can be both invisible AND see, plus making other things invisible.


can I control light and make a portal to another dimension?

no?
then it doesn't get my attention span


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Being short isn’t so bad you can be, like, little spoon or whatever.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> *Jokes on you he’s already taken, thot*


watch your _*MELON FRUITING*_ LANGUAGE


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> if they go "HEY PUT THAT BACK" you just start lifting candy bars up and down and then run


They stole my candy bars, can’t have nothing in ghost towns


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Ma'am no.


ma'am yes


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> idc about height at all tbh


A lot of girls don't want to date someone shorter than them.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> watch your _*MELON FRUITING*_ LANGUAGE


_Are we doing fruit swears again?_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ma'am yes


No.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> watch your _*MELON FRUITING*_ LANGUAGE


SHUT UP YOU FRIED BANANA


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Oh no, not this again.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> A lot of girls don't want to date someone shorter than them.


i don't really mind
besides i couldn't ever manage getting a boyfriend irl lmao
But i don't mind cause i found someone already


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _Are we doing fruit swears again?_


oi don't peachn say that


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _Are we doing fruit swears again?_


Evwirt allows it so...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No.


yes.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> SHUT UP YOU FRIED BANANA


your'e a NECTARINE


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> A lot of girls don't want to date someone shorter than them.


I mean if we're the same height it doesn't matter I only factor height because I'm so short. If I was taller than a short man wouldn't matter.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



Saltyy said:


> yes.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

I got some frozen uncrustables like the way they hurt your teeth MMMM


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> your'e a NECTARINE


YOU GOSH DRAGONFRUITING TANGERINE


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

I got caramels


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I got some frozen uncrustables like the way they’d hurt your teeth MMMM


just microwave them


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> YOU GOSH DRAGONFRUITING TANGERINE


ba na na


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I mean if we're the same height it doesn't matter I only factor height because I'm so short. If I was taller than a short man wouldn't matter.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020


I find taller girls won't go for me, but tend to have less trouble with men.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> just microwave them


K I’ll just use the microwave in my car
Also the pain is nice


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ba na na


damn rosie I never knew you were such a strawberry


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _Are we doing fruit swears again?_


_Why orange you glad they’re back_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Why orange you glad they’re back_


the blueberry has spoken


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> the pain is nice


no


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I find taller girls won't go for me, but tend to have less trouble with men.


Hm..how  peculiar .


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Why orange you glad they’re back_


_banana_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _banana_


you lime


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _banana_


Peach pear pineapple


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

annoying orange


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> no


Yes
You know like, certain pain that feels nice?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> you lime


no u melonfruiting blueberry


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yes
> You know like, certain pain that feels nice?


no


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yes
> You know like, certain pain that feels nice?


kinda


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

What the cinnamon toast raspberry


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

I HAVE A ROCK GUYS


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yes
> You know like, certain pain that feels nice?


no that's why it's called pain


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> no


No no like I’d hit my arm on the wall or something and it’s painful but not bothersome


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no u melonfruiting blueberry


you watermelon nectarine


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Crepe time uvu


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Someone here has to know what I’m getting at


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Crepe time uvu


only grapes eat crepes

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Someone here has to know what I’m getting at


no?


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Someone here has to know what I’m getting at


Yes.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> No no like I’d hit my arm on the wall or something and it’s painful but not bothersome


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 307939


Vris gets it, right?
Like does this not happen to other people


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 307939


Bonus points for fake transparency


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

I can't wait to watch Nanbaka tonight
It's what i look forward to


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I can't wait to watch Nanbaka tonight
> It's what i look forward to


Ohoho, tournament arc starts at episode 4. It’s  wild.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 307939


fake transparent is a sin


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ohoho, tournament arc starts at episode 4. It’s  wild.


Yea I watched episodes 3 and 4 last night lmao


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Wait I’m gonna look up the pain thing there’s gotta be a better way to explain it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wait I’m gonna look up the pain thing there’s gotta be a better way to explain it


Ok


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wait I’m gonna look up the pain thing there’s gotta be a better way to explain it


Would sensation be a better word?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Would sensation be a better word?


?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

when i stub my toe on a table i dont think "that feels good" i think "AUGH MY GOD JESUS CHRIST OW OW GOD NO OW JEEZ"


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> when i stub my toe on a table i dont think "that feels good" i think "AUGH MY GOD JESUS CHRIST OW OW GOD NO OW JEEZ"


lmao


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Wait I just remembered what a masochist is
Is that what it is


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Hmmm


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

No can’t be I don’t like all pain plus just no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ?


Like it’s a neutral feeling; like how mint feels cold or peppers feel spicy? That’s a sensation


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wait I just remembered what a masochist is
> Is that what it is


kep it pg13 frobg


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> kep it pg13 frobg


Wait is it not


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wait I just remembered what a masochist is
> Is that what it is


Ma'am this a Christan Minecraft server


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Ma'am this a Christan Minecraft server


IS IT NOT PG-13?!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020

I TAKE BACK WHAT I SAID


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 307945View attachment 307944


*bass boosted*I STILL SEE YOUR SHADOWS IN MY ROOM


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> when i stub my toe on a table i dont think "that feels good" i think "AUGH MY GOD JESUS CHRIST OW OW GOD NO OW JEEZ"


Stubbing toes can be dangerous. I lost half a toenail one time I did that. Thought it was going to be a hospital trip, but I ended up removing the rest of it myself while someone talked me through it.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> IS IT NOT PG-13?!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020
> 
> I TAKE BACK WHAT I SAID


GooD


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> IS IT NOT PG-13?!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020
> 
> I TAKE BACK WHAT I SAID


yeah uhhh no

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> Stubbing toes can be dangerous. I lost half a toenail one time I did that. Thought it was going to be a hospital trip, but I ended up removing the rest of it myself while someone talked me through it.


i hate that image omfg


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

SUBJECT CHANGE WHAT’S Y’ALL’S FAVORITE SONG?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Stubbing toes can be dangerous. I lost half a toenail one time I did that. Thought it was going to be a hospital trip, but I ended up removing the rest of it myself while someone talked me through it.


thinking about that makes my toe hurt


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i hate that image omfg


Do I need to remind you guys of how I cut a piece of metal out of my chest the other week.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> SUBJECT CHANGE WHAT’S Y’ALL’S FAVORITE SONG?


Anime


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Stubbing toes can be dangerous. I lost half a toenail one time I did that. Thought it was going to be a hospital trip, but I ended up removing the rest of it myself while someone talked me through it.


good for u boo


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> SUBJECT CHANGE WHAT’S Y’ALL’S FAVORITE SONG?


Dude i have too many I can't choose one ;;


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Stubbing toes can be dangerous. I lost half a toenail one time I did that. Thought it was going to be a hospital trip, but I ended up removing the rest of it myself while someone talked me through it.


Urgh that happened to me years ago.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Do I need to remind you guys of how I cut a piece of metal out of my chest the other week.


vrisnem is hardcore


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> SUBJECT CHANGE WHAT’S Y’ALL’S FAVORITE SONG?



I've listened to this song a good twenty times today:


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Ow, anything that has to do with toenail/fingernail mutilation makes me go gwyahb


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> vrisnem is hardcore


That's why his name is scream

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ow, anything that has to do with toenail/fingernail mutilation makes me go gwyahb


ugh same


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> SUBJECT CHANGE WHAT’S Y’ALL’S FAVORITE SONG?





Milky star said:


> Anime


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

So do you want my kpop answer or my animw answer


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> SUBJECT CHANGE WHAT’S Y’ALL’S FAVORITE SONG?


That’s a tough question to answer. It really depends on my mood and what kick I’m on. My favorite music group has consistently been Celtic Woman, however.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 22, 2020)

the best song


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ow, anything that has to do with toenail/fingernail mutilation makes me go gwyahb


my sister barely has a toenail and whenever she gets a pedicure they try to paint it but they just paint her skin


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

My favorite song is The Moss which I found through this


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> vrisnem is hardcore


That's another thing I should've gone to the hospital for, but it was 2am and I had no way of getting there.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> My favorite song is The Moss which I found through this


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

I just like any song from Toby Fox


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I just like any song from Toby Fox


He makes some top notch songs


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> the best song


I was obsessed with that song  ~15 years ago.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> He makes some top notch songs


Agreed
His music is probably the main reason why I still have the undertale/Deltarune obsession, I listen to those songs every day


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

My favorite song of Fox’s is probably Megolovania, which is pretty vanilla, but I love boss fight songs that slap.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

*prepares speech about the sub divisions of ops and that they are different in a way for the ed to be better the power of crossovers and why are you even still reading this and how everything makes bloody dramatic the ultimate song*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> My favorite song of Fox’s is probably Megolovania, which is pretty vanilla, but I love boss fight songs that slap.


I can't decide a favorite I love almost all of them

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020

Finale is up there tho


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I've listened to this song a good twenty times today:


If you aren’t careful you might end up hating it
I’ve made that mistake too many times


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

I’d have to say Níl Sé’n Lá is my favorite of the songs Celtic Woman has covered. It’s about partying all night long lol


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

what true pain looks like:


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> what true pain looks like:
> View attachment 307952


It’s blocked rip


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

im the red one


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It’s blocked rip


exactly, it's so painful when that happens rip ;-;


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 307953
> im the red one


Huh, I remember that game


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 307953
> im the red one


what if I joined you


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’d have to say Níl Sé’n Lá is my favorite of the songs Celtic Woman has covered. It’s about partying all night long lol


While this version wasn’t covered by CW, it’s my favorite rendition of the song!


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what if I joined you


:0


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> :0


:000
after I'm done exercising I'll get my tablet


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Alright so I know what to give Abri and Enx on their birthdays


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Alright so I know what to give Abri and Enx on their birthdays


im intrigued


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Alright so I know what to give Abri and Enx on their birthdays


_nani_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 307957


Basement Dwellers in a nutshell


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Basement Dwellers in a nutshell


this is true


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> im intrigued





ohare01 said:


> _nani_


From what I can infer, you both like Roblox? I can buy Roblox gift cards and give y’all the code because it’s relatively easy. 
Heck I have some robux I don’t need, of only I knew how to transfer.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> From what I can infer, you both like Roblox? I can buy Roblox gift cards and give y’all the code because it’s relatively easy.
> Heck I have some robux I don’t need, of only I knew how to transfer.


bro really :0
I actually haven't played in a while tho tbh lmao


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> From what I can infer, you both like Roblox? I can buy Roblox gift cards and give y’all the code because it’s relatively easy.
> Heck I have some robux I don’t need, of only I knew how to transfer.


*Me who doesn't play roblox watching*


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> If you aren’t careful you might end up hating it
> I’ve made that mistake too many times


I've never had this issue. I've literally thousands of listens on some songs and still like them.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *Me who doesn't play roblox watching*


I don’t play either despite watching roblox content regularly


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

I have a Roblox toy with a code that I’ve never used, too. If it gets redeemed you can get an accessory or something.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I've never had this issue. I've literally thousands of listens on some songs and still like them.


I’ve had times where I stick to like 3-5 songs on my hour and a half commute and enjoy every minute of it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> what true pain looks like:
> View attachment 307952


what vid


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what vid


Bloody dramatic still ;-;


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

I can’t access my main Roblox account so


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

I got grubhub I get to decide what's for dinner


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> From what I can infer, you both like Roblox? I can buy Roblox gift cards and give y’all the code because it’s relatively easy.
> Heck I have some robux I don’t need, of only I knew how to transfer.


:OOOOoOOOoOOOOOOOOoOoOOo
you would do that?!??!?! for me?!??!?!?!?!??!?!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I got grubhub I get to decide what's for dinner


I’M HAVING BRISKET SAMMICHES AND YOU CANNOT STOP ME


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I can’t access my main Roblox account so ✌


rip


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ve had times where I stick to like 3-5 songs on my hour and a half commute and enjoy every minute of it


I love doing this. The more I listen to a song the more I seem to become obsessed with it. I've listened to a song called _Zipper Don't Work _over 200 times in the past couple of weeks and each time my playlist cycles to it I still get excited.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’M HAVING BRISKET SAMMICHES AND YOU CANNOT STOP ME


Nice,, sounds yummy with bbq sauce


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> :OOOOoOOOoOOOOOOOOoOoOOo
> you would do that?!??!?! for me?!??!?!?!?!??!?!


Yeah, plus it’s an easier gift to give over the internet. I got some cash saved up and I can go to gamestop to get some giftcards/codes.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020

Idk your birthdates, though.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I love doing this. The more I listen to a song the more I seem to become obsessed with it. I've listened to a song called _Zipper Don't Work _over 200 times in the past couple of weeks and each time my playlist cycles to it I still get excited.


On my first day of spring semester this year I listened to a song called  Starlight Brigade the whole trip down and I still love the song.


Milky star said:


> Nice,, sounds yummy with bbq sauce


We just got a barbecue place that my southern-raised mom approves of so it’s amazing.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

what is happen


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Aight, so I gotta add robux to the list of gifts to give for the Dwellers. I wanna give eveybody something at least once.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020

Kurb and Clockwise still need codes, too.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Aight, so I gotta add robux to the list of gifts to give for the Dwellers. I wanna give eveybody something at least once.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020
> 
> Kurb and Clockwise still need codes, too.


ahkjgdd you're too nice :')


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

You know what’s cool about forests? There’s no shortage of climbing spots


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yeah, plus it’s an easier gift to give over the internet. I got some cash saved up and I can go to gamestop to get some giftcards/codes.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020
> 
> Idk your birthdates, though.


march 3


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> march 3


Oh and mines January 27


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> On my first day of spring semester this year I listened to a song called  Starlight Brigade the whole trip down and I still love the song.
> 
> We just got a barbecue place that my southern-raised mom approves of so it’s amazing.


Nice,,


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Honestly can’t tell if I’m cursed and I was always like that or the forum did it to me
Probably both


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Honestly can’t tell if I’m cursed and I was always like that or the forum did it to me
> Probably both


I _know _the forum did it to me lmao


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Hello


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

I have returned with great news:

I will be getting a cat in a month

i did not encounter any final bosses at walmart

doritos were on sale

which is the best, you decide


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> I have returned with great news:
> 
> I will be getting a cat in a month
> 
> ...


Doritos on sale


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> I have returned with great news:
> 
> I will be getting a cat in a month
> 
> ...


Cat 100%


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

art


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> art


art


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> art


art


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I can’t access my main Roblox account so ✌


I tried to access my ancient account once and they deactivated it lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> art


yusuke art cult isn't real, it can't hurt you

Yusuke art cult:


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> I tried to access my ancient account once and they deactivated it lol


ouch i didnt know they could do that


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

art


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

AAAARRRRRRTTTTTTT


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> yusuke art cult isn't real, it can't hurt you
> 
> Yusuke art cult:


I thought you and Rosie were the same person for a sec
This is going to get really confusing really quick


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> AAAARRRRRRTTTTTTT


AAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRTTTTTTTTTT

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



ohare01 said:


> I thought you and Rosie were the same person for a sec
> This is going to get really confusing really quick


but art


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I thought you and Rosie were the same person for a sec
> This is going to get really confusing really quick


THE ART OF CONFUSHIN


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2020)

Please don't spam.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> I have returned with great news:
> 
> I will be getting a cat in a month
> 
> ...


i read that as "i will be getting a cat in my mouth"


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

My sister figured out how to say narancia she's screaming about that scene when Mista ruins his beat box-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> THE ART OF CONFUSHIN


we must taik over


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i read that as "i will be getting a cat in my mouth"


_*What*_


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> we must taik over


prepare le büss vhe göin on a raod trip


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> prepare le büss vhe göin on a raod trip


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 307983


VROOM VROOM vhe göin to taik ova le basement


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Please don't spam.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> VROOM VROOM vhe göin to taik ova le basement


Y e s


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

My dudes I’m having salt and vinegar chips with my sammich


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> My dudes I’m having salt and vinegar chips with my sammich


kurb is displeased


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> My dudes I’m having salt and vinegar chips with my sammich


may I offer you art in these trying times


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> may I offer you art in these trying times


What kind of art

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



Enxssi said:


> kurb is displeased


He commits arson in Evwirt


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What kind of art


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


>


Bold and brash


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Bold and brash


k thx


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Bold and brash


More like belongs in the trash


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> More like belongs in the trash


so you have chosen death


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> More like belongs in the trash


right this way you have been too bold

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



ohare01 said:


> More like belongs in the trash


right this way you have been too bold


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> so you have chosen death





Rosie977 said:


> right this way you have been too bold


smh do you even watch spongebob


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> smh do you even watch spongebob


_right this way down the alley almost there_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Nice pfp abri


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> _right this way down the alley almost there_


no


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Nice pfp abri


yes i gave in and put jyugo


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no
> 
> yes i gave in and put jyugo


büss approaching. 3, 2, 1 CRONCH


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> büss approaching. 3, 2, 1 CRONCH


i am not here


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i am not here


you're already in prison for that unforgettable crime


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

surrendr now


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> you're already in prison for that unforgettable crime


if it's nanba prison i don't mind


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> if it's nanba prison i don't mind


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

caroline will kick your ass


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 308000


why

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



Saltyy said:


> View attachment 308002
> caroline will kick your ass


not if i kick hers first


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

I guess the deep woods is sorta a prison


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why


"shut up dirty inmate you're in the presence of our master"


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020
> 
> ...


believe me you may have something on Justine, but Caroline can and will kick yours


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

She isn't responding that must've been a good kick


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

BROS
LOOK AT THIS



@SinnerTheCat DREW THIS WOQHWFQQKKQK


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> BROS
> LOOK AT THIS
> View attachment 308003
> @SinnerTheCat DREW THIS WOQHWFQQKKQK


@probablynotjosuk-


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> BROS
> LOOK AT THIS
> View attachment 308003
> @SinnerTheCat DREW THIS WOQHWFQQKKQK


ASGFLGOMSB 
I MEAN NO ARTWORK IN PRISON


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> @probablynotjosuk-


What she did a really good job dude


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What she did a really good job dude


she always does a good job tho


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ASGFLGOMSB
> I MEAN NO ARTWORK IN PRISON


_But isn't this an art cult?_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



Saltyy said:


> she always does a good job tho


_Yeah but Jotaro_


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _But isn't this an art cult?_


not _that _art.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _But isn't this an art cult?_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020
> 
> ...


no it's the YUSUKE ART cult


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> BROS
> LOOK AT THIS
> View attachment 308003
> @SinnerTheCat DREW THIS WOQHWFQQKKQK


@SinnerTheCat thank you so much


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> not _that _art.


jotaro


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> BROS
> LOOK AT THIS
> View attachment 308003
> @SinnerTheCat DREW THIS WOQHWFQQKKQK


@SinnerTheCat is soo good at art!


Here’s her rendition of Matty!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> @SinnerTheCat is soo good at art!
> View attachment 308005Here’s her rendition of Matty!


I aspire to be as good an artist as she is-


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

hh i wanna ask for a drawing of theo bbut i don't have any references of him


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hh i wanna ask for a drawing of theo bbut i don't have any references of him


Your pfp?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 308007


ok kermit


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Your pfp?


ye
i'll draw one later im make cookie


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ye
> i'll draw one later im make cookie


Gib


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ye
> i'll draw one later im make cookie


What kind


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 22, 2020)

ALL OF YOU ARE SO SWEET??? HELLO??

im genuinely so happy aaaaaaaaaa!!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> ALL OF YOU ARE SO SWEET??? HELLO??
> 
> im genuinely so happy aaaaaaaaaa!!


You deserve it you're so good at art how


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> ALL OF YOU ARE SO SWEET??? HELLO??
> 
> im genuinely so happy aaaaaaaaaa!!


Hey, you’re good at your talent!


----------



## Mick (Aug 22, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> ALL OF YOU ARE SO SWEET??? HELLO??
> 
> im genuinely so happy aaaaaaaaaa!!



It's a good drawing. Hello.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Mick said:


> It's a good drawing. Hello.


Hai!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 22, 2020)

Hi Mick!!

I'm crying in the club from all the happiness, hold on lmao


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What kind


the tasty kind


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> the tasty kind


I think oatmeal raisin cookies are tasty


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I think oatmeal raisin cookies are tasty


no


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hh i wanna ask for a drawing of theo bbut i don't have any references of him



if u get a ref, you're more than welcome to request c:

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020

Oatmeal raisin cookies are delicious


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Oatmeal raisin cookies are delicious


they are, except when you think they're chocolate chip cookies


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

I hate raisins


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> they are, except when you think they're chocolate chip cookies



agreed, any cookie imposters deserve to be hunted for sport
especially if they have cinnamon inside and they don't look like it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> they are, except when you think they're chocolate chip cookies


Cowboy cookies are basically oatmeal raisin cookies but replace raisins with chocolate chips


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

supper was great


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

h


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Alright what’re you nerds up to


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Cowboy cookies are basically oatmeal raisin cookies but replace raisins with chocolate chips



why are they called cowboy cookies??


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Alright what’re you nerds up to


Eating a roll


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Alright what’re you nerds up to


trying to think of a name for my cat lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> why are they called cowboy cookies??


I dunno that’s what my mom and the recipe calls it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> trying to think of a name for my cat lol


Are you open for recommendations


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I dunno that’s what my mom and the recipe calls it



yeehaw cookies


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> yeehaw cookies




	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Are you open for recommendations


probably lol


----------



## Mick (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Alright what’re you nerds up to



Well I woke up not too long ago, now I'm trying to make the decision between food and colouring that event thing


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> probably lol


joe


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Mick said:


> Well I woke up not too long ago, now I'm trying to make the decision between food and colouring that event thing


Food


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> joe


yes my little black cat will be Joe catson


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

I feel like I should redo my sig.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 22, 2020)

Mick said:


> Well I woke up not too long ago, now I'm trying to make the decision between food and colouring that event thing


food


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

I was thinking tuna because heehoo cats like fish


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020
> 
> 
> probably lol


Enx already recommended the best one


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

greg


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> I was thinking tuna because heehoo cats like fish


Punchy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Now I’m onto potato chips


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Da heck am I buying for dinner


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Da heck am I buying for dinner


EANS


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

also when did sinnerthecat get here thought she lived in the lose thread

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020

am I losing my sole elder privledge


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> also when did sinnerthecat get here thought she lived in the lose thread


We were gushing about her art


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> also when did sinnerthecat get here thought she lived in the lose thread



I migrated bc I got mentioned bc art


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> also when did sinnerthecat get here thought she lived in the lose thread
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020
> 
> am I losing my sole elder privledge


I @ ed her because I was showing everyone the Jotaro drawing she made


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> I migrated bc I got mentioned bc art


figured


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 22, 2020)

But I will be going to sleep soon because I am an European and it's currently almost Midnight


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

save me


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I @ ed her because I was showing everyone the Jotaro drawing she made


I double @ ed her cuz of her art of my oc


----------



## Mick (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Food





SinnerTheCat said:


> food



I was actually going to choose connect the dots


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> save me


From what


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 22, 2020)

Mick said:


> I was actually going to choose connect the dots



but food


----------



## Mick (Aug 22, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> but food



Food can probably wait until after trivia?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 22, 2020)

Mick said:


> Food can probably wait until after trivia?



yes, food can wait until after trivia  ☺


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Mick said:


> Food can probably wait until after trivia?


haha food go brrrr


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> 🅱EANS


Yes but no


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 22, 2020)

Open poll: should I make cookies


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

I’m fooding

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



SinnerTheCat said:


> Open poll: should I make cookies


Y E S


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

F all you people with your hand drawn signatures. Mine looks ugly now.
Edit: I just realize the placement of F here looks bad uh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

I crave horchata


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> F all you people with your hand drawn signatures. Mine looks ugly now.
> Edit: I just realize the placement of F here looks bad uh


that's why I leave it to the experts


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Open poll: should I make cookies


_Do it_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> that's why I leave it to the experts


I guess I should draw a signature or something idk


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> F all you people with your hand drawn signatures. Mine looks ugly now.
> Edit: I just realize the placement of F here looks bad uh


Mines not hand drawn either it's just a spoiler LMAO


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

I'd try it and see how it comes out

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020

you'll never know unless you try after all


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Mines not hand drawn either it's just a spoiler LMAO


For the longest time mine was too this fair just got me to get off my rear and get a pic drawn. I’ll probably do another pic once the fair’s done


----------



## Mick (Aug 22, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Open poll: should I make cookies



Of course  please share though, it will save me from having to make food


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

I just. I'll post more of my art when I draw more of it digitally,,


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> For the longest time mine was too this fair just got me to get off my rear and get a pic drawn. I’ll probably do another pic once the fair’s done


whys the forest burning btw? did we get started with the liberation while I was sleeping or smth


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Mick said:


> Of course  please share though, it will save me from having to make food


ah yes she will just mail cookies to outer space


----------



## Mick (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> F all you people with your hand drawn signatures. Mine looks ugly now.
> Edit: I just realize the placement of F here looks bad uh



I dunno, yours is pretty cool too ^^


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> whys the forest burning btw? did we get started with the liberation while I was sleeping or smth


Not you too


----------



## Mick (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ah yes she will just mail cookies to outer space



Yup. Yes please


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Mick said:


> I dunno, yours is pretty cool too ^^


Is it really tho-


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 22, 2020)

I've just realized that my recipe book is in my room and if I go get it I will wake my whole family up
rip midnight cookies, you will be made tomorrow

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



Mick said:


> Of course  please share though, it will save me from having to make food



I will send them to NASA, they'll figure something out!!


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

I’m back, my sig needs tweaking...
then I can use it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> I've just realized that my recipe book is in my room and if I go get it I will wake my whole family up
> rip midnight cookies, you will be made tomorrow


I think everyone knows I’m a night owl so they just ask me to keep the lights down lol


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

I just had rotisserie... now those doritos are looking awfully tasty


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I think everyone knows I’m a night owl so they just ask me to keep the lights down lol



I'm actually an early bird, but I stayed up today to draw a few late requests!!
And I get to chat here with all of u for a bit, so it's a big win


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> I just had rotisserie... now those doritos are looking awfully tasty


I had salt and vinegar chips after my brisket sandwich


----------



## Mick (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Is it really tho-



It is! Fits the theme very well. I like how the thingies seem to be hanging from the spoiler



SinnerTheCat said:


> I've just realized that my recipe book is in my room and if I go get it I will wake my whole family up
> rip midnight cookies, you will be made tomorrow
> 
> I will send them to NASA, they'll figure something out!!



Aw man, RIP midnight cookies. And yes, that'll work!


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

I’m not ready to be piled in a bunch of work the next day....


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

I'm a night owl with a strange ability to sleep for 4 hours and feel refreshed, probably a lost xman and I just dont know it yet


----------



## Mick (Aug 22, 2020)

Definitely a night owl. Actually, I just kinda sleep whenever but I prefer nighttime


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I had salt and vinegar chips after my brisket sandwich



That's a funky chip flavor

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



Milky star said:


> Is it really tho-



I'm late, but your sig is beautiful and fits the theme very well!! It also matches your pfp, pink ftw


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> That's a funky chip flavor
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020
> 
> ...


It’s really good IMO. I like the tanginess


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

I’m getting tired of this icon...
I need to finish my sig soon so I can change my aesthetic for the fair


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Night owl squad


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s really good IMO. I like the tanginess



I think I've had vinegar chips once when I visited London a long time ago and I remember enjoying them! But sadly, I can't confirm it now because we don't have vinegar chips here;;


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

I’m not a night owl anymore because school

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020

What if I remove my icon to a C?
Will that be fine?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

people when I do literally anything

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



Clockwise said:


> What if I remove my icon to a C?
> Will that be fine?


guess it would depend on the colour the c has


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

I had to goad my dachshund to come sit with me


----------



## Mick (Aug 22, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I’m not a night owl anymore because school
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020
> 
> ...



Maybe if you make it a really fancy C ^^


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Idk...
Its just going to be tbt C


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 22, 2020)

time for me to yee my last haw and go to sleep
goodnight, all of you - have a lovely day ☺

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020

and good luck Clockwise with your C


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

I wonder if I should participate in Discord night
It seems easy, but I know I won’t win


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

It might be interesting. Mayhaps there will be a deer in trivia night


----------



## Mick (Aug 22, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> time for me to yee my last haw and go to sleep
> goodnight, all of you - have a lovely day ☺
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020
> ...



Sleep well!


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

I wonder If I should set up my discord soon for the trivia


----------



## Mick (Aug 22, 2020)

If you want to join then probably, yeah


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

I’ll try to join
Looks like I need to go over the email hassle though, they keep thinking I’ve changed my location which is annoying


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

According to my observations, this thread moves 2 pages per 1/2 hr during the day (PST)


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

That seems fast


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

It seems to pick up at at middle of the night and the middle of the day. In between it’s quite slow.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Oy do I do the trivia or no


----------



## Mick (Aug 22, 2020)

Another fun fact: I have just calculated that the thread has moved at around 45 pages / 900 posts per day on average since it opened


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

Every 60 seconds in the basement a page passes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Every 60 seconds in the basement a page passes


That usually happens during a milestone tho


----------



## Mick (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oy do I do the trivia or no



Wouldn't hurt I suppose

Wonder how chaotic it's going to be


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Hi


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Hai!


Saltyy said:


> Hi


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

rip yusuke art cult


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Mick said:


> Wouldn't hurt I suppose
> 
> Wonder how chaotic it's going to be


They told me to change up my settings but I’m on mobile so IDK how to do it


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> rip yusuke art cult


we're not dead I'm almost done


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> we're not dead I'm almost done


oh ok


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

What


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Why does my family wanna go out so much DURING A PANDEMIC


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Why does my family wanna go out so much DURING A PANDEMIC


idk


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Trivia night
Hopefully I’ll be able to participate


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

yusuke art cult revived


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Well I may go off for trivia night


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Well I may go off for trivia night


bai


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Discord tbt sure is fast


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

I'm back from the dead


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

H


ohare01 said:


> I'm back from the dead


eyo

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020

Thread’s kinda slow rn


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> H
> 
> eyo
> 
> ...


yeah...


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

so theres the art spam microcult and the fake neon prison microcult now


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> so theres the art spam microcult and the fake neon prison microcult now


oh look there's a third


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> so theres the art spam microcult and the fake neon prison microcult now


Apparently-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> so theres the art spam microcult and the fake neon prison microcult now


art spam microcult is now dead sadly

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020

however toddler warden cult has just started, brace yourselves


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Jyugo is cute man


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> art spam microcult is now dead sadly


rip art spam cult we will always remember you


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> rip art spam cult we will always remember you


it may return at a later date, but for now it's toddler warden time


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> it may return at a later date, but for now it's toddler warden time


Is she a literal toddler


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Is she a literal toddler


basically yes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> basically yes


bruh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Twin wardens aren't in highschool

they're like very aggressive 7 year olds

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020

*Unfortunately they are a dating option*


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> bruh


don't bruh us you can easily be our prisoner >: D


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> don't bruh us you can easily be our prisoner >: D


That's right, you wouldn't want to become our future inmate huh?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Ack,, I got distracted


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

alright Rosie we have to stay in character from now on


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> alright Rosie we have to stay in character from now on


oh right you do the stuff


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

:,v I can't figure out how to finish off my Ruby picture


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> oh right you do the stuff


nah just be passive aggressive as I yell at people for existing


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> nah just be passive aggressive as I yell at people for existing


ill agressively ring the bell when it's time


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Twin wardens aren't in highschool
> 
> they're like very aggressive 7 year olds
> 
> ...


_*what*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*what*_


technically I know from memes that they fuse and become Lavenza and she's a dating option but I think Lavenza's older, like 13 at least sooo


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

I see there’s a new prison cult


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I see there’s a new prison cult


Yep, care to be our inmate peasant?
I'm in character wooohooo


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 22, 2020)

if ya know ya know


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Yep, care to be our inmate peasant?
> I'm in character wooohooo


I’d rather not be imprisoned by persona lolis, i’m not into that


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I’d rather not be imprisoned by persona lolis, i’m not into that


y'know it cost you nothing not to say that


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I’d rather not be imprisoned by persona lolis, i’m not into that


why it's almost as if you're asking for trouble here? You might not want to do that here, you filthy theef


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

I don't think I could ever watch Jjba in order it's way funnier out of context,,


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> technically I know from memes that they fuse and become Lavenza and she's a dating option but I think Lavenza's older, like 13 at least sooo


-visible confusion-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> -visible confusion-


you wouldn't get it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I see there’s a new prison cult


I just realized there's two micro cults relating to prison

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



Saltyy said:


> you wouldn't get it


yes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I just realized there's two micro cults relating to prison
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020
> 
> ...


?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> technically I know from memes that they fuse and become Lavenza and she's a dating option but I think Lavenza's older, like 13 at least sooo



>dating option
>*13*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

oh right that nanbake thing

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



Origami said:


> >dating option
> >*13*


yeah 

I don't know what they were thinking


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> oh right that nanbake thing


"Nanbake" what
it's nanbaka you uncultured swine


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> "Nanbake" what
> it's nanbaka you uncultured swine


Nanbake sounds like bread


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> "Nanbake" what
> it's nanbaka you uncultured swine


danganropa


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> "Nanbake" what
> it's nanbaka you uncultured swine


says the uncultured vegetable? Look who's talking


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Josuke just gonna heal this person just beat him up I-


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 22, 2020)

hey guys wanna see a bunch of SWR screen caps i collected from tumblr


Spoiler


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

yknow just get in the cell inmate I've lost my patience talking to you.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> hey guys wanna see a bunch of SWR screen caps i collected from tumblr
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Cursed


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 22, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> hey guys wanna see a bunch of SWR screen caps i collected from tumblr
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I forgot


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> danganropa


What does Drankgrowthroomba have to do with prison


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 22, 2020)

Hang on I found some more


Spoiler


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Nanbake sounds like bread


Ah yes my favorite bread, _*Nanbake*_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> What does Drankgrowthroomba have to do with prison


sparkle prison at that


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Hang on I found some more
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


They gonna kiss


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 22, 2020)

*I found more


Spoiler






































*


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

the cookie were good


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> the cookie were good


Lucky


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

WHY IS OKUYASA SUCH A CLOWN Water with eLEgAnCe


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

sorry for commiting alt f4 for a few minutes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

I'm stressed out so pizza time


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm stressed out so pizza time


I have literally eaten nothing but a yogurt today 

trying to starve myself


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I have literally eaten nothing but a yogurt today
> 
> trying to starve myself


why


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why


need to alt f4 some weight


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> need to alt f4 some weight


No.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No.


Yes.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020

okay maybe I should eat something I'm starving


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Yes.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020
> 
> okay maybe I should eat something I'm starving


Exactly eat dummy or I'll alt f4 our friendship


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Exactly eat dummy or I'll alt f4 our friendship


noooo but I need to lose weight


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> need to alt f4 some weight


but you don’t need to
yuor betifil


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> but you don’t need to
> yuor betifil


nooo I'm notttt


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

hello


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> hello


hi


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

I return 
That was so fast


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> noooo but I need to lose weight


Eat or consider our friendship vanquished to a dark realm


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> nooo I'm notttt


yesss yuo ar
youdont need lose weight
you need be helth


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Eat or consider our friendship vanquished to a dark realm


BUT I NEED TO LOSE WEIGHTTTTT


Enxssi said:


> yesss yuo ar
> youdont need lose weight
> you need be helth


no


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Should I turn into a police


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> noooo but I need to lose weight


not eating isn't the way to do it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Should I turn into a police


idk

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



Origami said:


> not eating isn't the way to do it


:/


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> BUT I NEED TO LOSE WEIGHTTTTT
> 
> no


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

BLUSHING TOKKI JUST SENT ME HER BELLS WITH A MESSAGE SAYING SHES QUITTING TBT

WHY????


----------



## Mick (Aug 22, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 308065
> if ya know ya know



Saltwater tanks


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

dountut sttrrarve yuorself


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> idk
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020
> 
> ...


Yeah ma'am you can starve all you want but you'll se malnurished.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> BLUSHING TOKKI JUST SENT ME HER BELLS WITH A MESSAGE SAYING SHES QUITTING TBT
> 
> WHY????


wAT


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> BLUSHING TOKKI JUST SENT ME HER BELLS WITH A MESSAGE SAYING SHES QUITTING TBT
> 
> WHY????


WHAT


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> WHAT


I SWEAR


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

I see there is a police cult now though
I want to remove my avatar though to the default c for now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I see there is a police cult now though
> I want to remove my avatar though to the default c for now


twin wardens cult


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

I have returned. I _might’ve _started a meme on trivia night while I was at it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> WHAT


That explains why I got her birthstones.


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

I see then
I’m debating to switch to default avatar though


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

;-;


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I have returned. I _might’ve _started a meme on trivia night while I was at it


ok


----------



## Mick (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I have returned. I _might’ve _started a meme on trivia night while I was at it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> View attachment 308098
> ;-;


W H Y


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

I was ignored there
Execpt while answering


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Mick said:


>


The murder deer half compelled me to


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

aaand my mom's calling


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> W H Y


Idk but I'm going to miss her...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> aaand my mom's calling


Let it ring.


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

The discord trivia is way too fast


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> aaand my mom's calling


I love being able to lie to my mom


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

@BlushingTokki77 i enjoyd spending time with you on tbt, goodbye


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Let it ring.


I wish, my family insists I answer


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> The discord trivia is way too fast


Why do you have a default avi


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> The discord trivia is way too fast


I know right? I tried my darndest but I was beat by like 20 people before I even answered


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

I can’t decide on next avatar and I got tired of my current


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> @BlushingTokki77 i enjoyd spending time with you on tbt, goodbye


i might cry


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

WAIT WHAT ABOUT @OtakuTrash .

IS SHE OKAY?


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

I wonder what happened


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

@BlushingTokki77 Thank you for the birthstones though getting them this way makes me quite sad. Thank you for watching Kakagurui,, hate to see you go,,


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

oh no..


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I wish, my family insists I answer


dOnT


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> WAIT WHAT ABOUT @OtakuTrash .
> 
> IS SHE OKAY?


;-;


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Can’t believe tomorrow in my time, I will be having school work


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> dOnT


already answered ugh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> already answered ugh


F

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



Saltyy said:


> already answered ugh


Blast kpop and run


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

persona 5 is the only thing keeping me sane 

if I post that I wasnt able to take the ps4 there prepare to post persona memes or expect depression

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



Milky star said:


> F
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020
> 
> ...


just stopped talking to her


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

I posted a meme in the gc, but no one replied to it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I posted a meme in the gc, but no one replied to it


which


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

The aaaaaaa chat
it was the lunch table meme


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Clockwise use this 





it's lavenza join the twin warden cult


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> persona 5 is the only thing keeping me sane
> 
> if I post that I wasnt able to take the ps4 there prepare to post persona memes or expect depression
> 
> ...


Good. That was my second idea.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> View attachment 308098
> ;-;


Hey Tokki are u ok?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> The aaaaaaa chat
> it was the lunch table meme


Oh lmao i thought I "loved" that post


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

;;


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 22, 2020)

I’m sorry to see you go Tokki!! We all love u, take care of yourself Mk? ❤
@BlushingTokki77


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

sad. ..


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Why,, ;-;


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

:C


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

forgot how much I hate the dEfault cloths


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> forgot how much I hate the dEfault cloths


On what?


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

In NH?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

yes


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2020)

Did those of you who showed up like Discord Trivia?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Did those of you who showed up like Discord Trivia?


I did


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

It went too fast, but it was good


----------



## Mick (Aug 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Did those of you who showed up like Discord Trivia?



I loved it, it was absolutely useless and I had zero chance to answer anything but it was worth watching


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

I'm sure it was fun but I didn't bother with it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Mick said:


> I loved it, it was absolutely useless and I had zero chance to answer anything but it was worth watching


I attempted to answer but like a dozen people beat me to the punch


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Everything went by way too fast


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I did


I saw lots of deer reacts!


Clockwise said:


> It went too fast, but it was good


We weren't expecting quite those numbers either. Blew us away!


Mick said:


> I loved it, it was absolutely useless and I had zero chance to answer anything but it was worth watching


I only showed up to give silly answers and watch the madness unfold.


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

My iPad keyboard was also glitching


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I saw lots of deer reacts!
> 
> We weren't expecting quite those numbers either. Blew us away!
> 
> I only showed up to give silly answers and watch the madness unfold.


Fun fact: like 3% of those WEREN’T started by me


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Would be nice though, just to get a ticket for at least participating though


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Fun fact: like 3% of those WEREN’T started by me


That just makes it even funnier.



Clockwise said:


> Would be nice though, just to get a ticket for at least participating though


It would take us HOURS to track that with how many people were there.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> That just makes it even funnier.
> 
> 
> It would take us HOURS to track that with how many people were there.


I loved how you tried to explain my lore to the other mods so sorry you had to do that


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I loved how you tried to explain my lore to the other mods so sorry you had to do that


I don't think they got it!


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> That just makes it even funnier.
> 
> 
> It would take us HOURS to track that with how many people were there.


That’s understandable though


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I don't think they got it!


I guess it’s something that you have to witness yourself


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

frogslime pulling a seastar and reacting to my old posts


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Nanbake sounds like bread


Nan is a bread or something

Also Nanbanrompa


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Can’t wait for challenge 2 in house of nightmares

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020

Cant wait to lose brain cells and get it wrong


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> BLUSHING TOKKI JUST SENT ME HER BELLS WITH A MESSAGE SAYING SHES QUITTING TBT
> 
> WHY????


what?


----------



## Mick (Aug 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I saw lots of deer reacts!
> 
> We weren't expecting quite those numbers either. Blew us away!
> 
> I only showed up to give silly answers and watch the madness unfold.



I loved the silly answers, they were great!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Can’t wait for challenge 2 in house of nightmares
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020
> 
> Cant wait to lose brain cells and get it wrong


I’ll try it but I almost guarantee I’ll fail


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

round 1 of the mirror thing is the only thing i did, not really interested in the fair tbh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

I missed the frickin trivia for a day in hot weather and sweat


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I missed the frickin trivia for a day in hot weather and sweat


You missed the deer too


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Tbt please add a deer emote to the forums


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what?





;-;


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2020)

Mick said:


> I loved the silly answers, they were great!


Still internally cringing that Justin stopped the clock when I mentioned throwing puppies out of second-story windows.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> View attachment 308108
> ;-;


Is she okay?


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

That’s sad 
She only stayed for almost only 2 months


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Still internally cringing that Justin stopped the clock when I mentioned throwing puppies out of second-story windows.


what happened


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

;-;


----------



## Mick (Aug 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Still internally cringing that Justin stopped the clock when I mentioned throwing puppies out of second-story windows.



I don't think I saw that one. :')


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Would be funny if someone screenshotted some of discord trivia night though and posted it here


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what happened


It was for a question about the last app you’ll unlock; Vris answered dog-murdering


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Dang, if there was one thing I was looking foward to, it was trivia.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Still internally cringing that Justin stopped the clock when I mentioned throwing puppies out of second-story windows.


he had to stop and question what the heck you just said


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Oh yeah I saw that answer
But the chat went fast like a train so I almost forgot about it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

I think I still deer’d it tho


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2020)

Mick said:


> I don't think I saw that one. :')


That's for the best!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

It’s not weekly check-up time but I wanna ask how y’all are doin’?


----------



## Mick (Aug 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> That's for the best!



My innocence is saved!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It’s not weekly chck-up time but I wanna ask how y’all are doin’?


Pretty good but physics is a pain

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



Mick said:


> My innocence is saved!


Mine wasn’t


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

I’m a bit stressed, tomorrow is the start of homeschool idk how well it’ll be....
Tomorrow is Monday for me


----------



## Mick (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It’s not weekly check-up time but I wanna ask how y’all are doin’?



I have the next three weeks off work and absolutely no plans. I heard there's a fair going on though so that will help. Feeling pretty great right now


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It’s not weekly check-up time but I wanna ask how y’all are doin’?


Very stressed


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2020)

Mick said:


> My innocence is saved!


I don't really harm puppies.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It’s not weekly check-up time but I wanna ask how y’all are doin’?


im good 
i saw a post about dealing with intrusive thoughts earlier and it rlly helped me
Also
I WANT A ****ING GIRLFRIEND IM SO ****ING LONELYYYYYyyYyyYy AND STARVED FOR LOOOOOVE I JUST WANNA CUDDLE WITH SOMEONE AND STROKE THEIR HAIR AND MAKE JOKES AND


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I’m a bit stressed, tomorrow is the start of homeschool idk how well it’ll be....
> Tomorrow is Monday for me





ohare01 said:


> Very stressed


Oh, I’m sorry about that :[ wish there was a way I could help.


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Aaaaa
There was a loud noise outside


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I don't really harm puppies.


that's what kitties are for 
joke don't kill me please


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

I might be semi active because of that


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I don't really harm puppies.


how do we know for sure


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> im good
> i saw a post about dealing with intrusive thoughts earlier and it rlly helped me
> Also
> I WANT A ****ING GIRLFRIEND IM SO ****ING LONELYYYYYyyYyyYy AND STARVED FOR LOOOOOVE I JUST WANNA CUDDLE WITH SOMEONE AND STROKE THEIR HAIR AND MAKE JOKES AND


Neat!
Also mood


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> im good
> i saw a post about dealing with intrusive thoughts earlier and it rlly helped me
> Also
> I WANT A ****ING GIRLFRIEND IM SO ****ING LONELYYYYYyyYyyYy AND STARVED FOR LOOOOOVE I JUST WANNA CUDDLE WITH SOMEONE AND STROKE THEIR HAIR AND MAKE JOKES AND


Sad


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Someone popped their tire outside


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> im good
> i saw a post about dealing with intrusive thoughts earlier and it rlly helped me
> Also
> I WANT A ****ING GIRLFRIEND IM SO ****ING LONELYYYYYyyYyyYy AND STARVED FOR LOOOOOVE I JUST WANNA CUDDLE WITH SOMEONE AND STROKE THEIR HAIR AND MAKE JOKES AND


#getlothieagirlfriend


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 22, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Someone popped their tire outside


sweet

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



Enxssi said:


> #getlothieagirlfriend


#yesplease


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> #getlothieagirlfriend


I’ll sponsor this with, uh, my support.


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

That was so loud


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> that's what kitties are for
> joke don't kill me please


I will snap your neck for this joke


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I will snap your neck for this joke


shut up I'm a morgana stan I would never


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

ow I hurt my bAck


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> shut up I'm a morgana stan I would never


but you _would _do the button mash


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

What would happen if someone posted a photo of a fictional in what do you look like thread


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What would happen if someone posted a photo of a fictional in what do you look like thread


*gathers more Taiga pictures*


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Hhhhhhh
I used the wrong essential oil, I thought it was friggin orange, but it was cedarwood


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What would happen if someone posted a photo of a fictional in what do you look like thread


Hm, if they look relatively like you, it could be used as an idea as to what you look like. Otherwise it might count as off-topic.


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

My absent mindedness messes things up
I hate it


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Hhhhhhh
> I used the wrong essential oil, I thought it was friggin orange, but it was cedarwood


rip


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Hshahab I wanna punch something (without hurting anything)


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

can some1 giv me a vaulting pole I nEd it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> can some1 giv me a vaulting pole I nEd it


I can in about an hour maybe?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> can some1 giv me a vaulting pole I nEd it


I can if y’all wanna risk going to Evwirt


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I can in about an hour maybe?


tanks


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> that's what kitties are for
> joke don't kill me please



Kitties are for cuddling. Here is my darling Muffin being cute earlier today: 








Clockwise said:


> What would happen if someone posted a photo of a fictional in what do you look like thread



The post would be deleted and the user warned.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Why’d Vris’ post not merge


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

i just looked up uno nanbaka and one of the first results is a body pillow
why


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Kitties are for cuddling. Here is my darling Muffin being cute earlier today:
> 
> View attachment 308119


your camera roll must be so normal
meanwhile


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i just looked up uno nanbaka and one of the first results is a body pillow
> why


Oh yeah
I found someone selling them lmao
Even of Jyugo and Nico who are 16...


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Why’d Vris’ post not merge


I'm immune. If I want my posts to merge I have to do it manually.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oh yeah
> I found someone selling them lmao
> Even of Jyugo and Nico who are 16...


_aaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAA_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _aaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAA_


My exact thought
Also careful of spoilers lol


----------



## Mick (Aug 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I don't really harm puppies.



I didn't doubt it. Look at the little sheep, it would do no harm


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

I refuse to look it up on google
Speaking of which I finished volume one of the manga,
I enjoyed it


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oh yeah
> I found someone selling them lmao
> Even of Jyugo and Nico *who are 16...*


stggtgfunhybyebmri wbyhehenuw wsfdgAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Mick said:


> I didn't doubt it. Look at the little sheep, it would do no harm


IDK the Evwirtian sheep can be nasty (but not as nasty as murder deer)


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Aaaa


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oh yeah
> I found someone selling them lmao
> Even of Jyugo and Nico who are 16...


so is it juvie


----------



## Mick (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> IDK the Evwirtian sheep can be nasty (but not as nasty as murder deer)



How is that possible, they are so fluffy!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Bruh tired


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> My exact thought
> Also careful of spoilers lol


already saw Nico going sicko mode so thats nice


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

I don’t think I’ll ever search fictionals on google since there is questionable stuff...
But how can I get the gifs without searching them up on images?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I don’t think I’ll ever search fictionals on google since there is questionable stuff...
> But how can I get the gifs without searching them up on images?


I'll do it


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'll do it


Thanks, but idk what to go for atm
Also for the magazine thing I need a interview of Label
Just a Q and A about her


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Mick said:


> How is that possible, they are so fluffy!


Their “fluff” is like this:


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

That is really fluffy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> That is really fluffy


It’s a *ROCK*. And unlike the rock pictured their wool will hurt you if you pat it


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Looks more spiky to me now after hearing that


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

@Vrisnem Frogslimeofficial is restricted from viewing the page for some reason, and only this thread



She gets this when she tries to view it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Thanks, but idk what to go for atm
> Also for the magazine thing I need a interview of Label
> Just a Q and A about her


Ooooh,, okay hmm.. how would I interview her..hm..

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



ohare01 said:


> @Vrisnem Frogslimeofficial is restricted from viewing the page for some reason, and only this thread
> View attachment 308125
> She gets this when she tries to view it


Uh oh


----------



## Mick (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Their “fluff” is like this:View attachment 308124



It's so fluffy <3


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Too fluffy, yet painful


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Mick said:


> It's so fluffy <3
> 
> View attachment 308126


Well, that “wool” is extremely sharp crystal threads soo...


----------



## Mick (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Well, that “wool” is extremely sharp crystal threads soo...



Hug it anyway. Worth it.


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Hugging a spike results in injuries


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Mick said:


> Hug it anyway. Worth it.


It really isn’t unless you’re wearing heavy duty cut-proof armor


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Hug it in knights armor


----------



## Mick (Aug 22, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Hugging a spike results in injuries



Injuries are temporary, love is forever


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Mick said:


> Injuries are temporary, love is forever


They’re also kinda irritable


----------



## Mick (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> They’re also kinda irritable



I would be irritable too if nobody hugged me


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 22, 2020)

Ayyyye I’m gonna be in the same classes as my best friend 

my crush isn’t in any tho :c
idc i have her number so im fine ;-;


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

I get homeschool.....
Thats good so I can show up during school breaks or maybe sneak in for a bit *mischeif emote*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Mick said:


> I would be irritable too if nobody hugged me


You really like ‘em, don’t ya? The feelings aren’t returned by them

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020

Also Twilight Princess music gives me nostalgia hhhhhnrrghhgg


----------



## Mick (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You really like ‘em, don’t ya? The feelings aren’t returned by them
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020
> 
> Also Twilight Princess music gives me nostalgia hhhhhnrrghhgg



You don't know that. They said the same about the moon monsters and I get along with those just fine, made a few pen pals even


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Sea slugs look really fascinating yet some of them are poisonous


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Mick said:


> You don't know that. They said the same about the moon monsters and I get along with those just fine, made a few pen pals even


Just don’t blame me if any of your clothes get torn up


----------



## Mick (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Just don’t blame me if any of your clothes get torn up



I won't


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

If I ever invested in knights armor or owned one, I would hug that thing for hours

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020

You know what, i’ll bring angry face back for now...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> If I ever invested in knights armor or owned one, I would hug that thing for hours
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020
> 
> You know what, i’ll bring angry face back for now...


That’s a good way to get bit


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 22, 2020)

At the beginning of middle school I was like
‘lmao all the guys are stupid im not gonna date anyone until high school’
And now
I’m ****IN GAY
and
‘I want a girlfriend to cuddle and talk to all night and send wholesome memes to and ’


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

I should return to my NH island, but idk what to do there...

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020

Let’s see if I can beat 200k... in some game


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

I have listened to musics after so long today is joyous days

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



Lothitine said:


> At the beginning of middle school I was like
> ‘lmao all the guys are stupid im not gonna date anyone until high school’
> And now
> I’m ****IN GAY
> ...


I can’t relate to the gay part but i want the same bro


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

I feel like I have an attraction to both genders, but that’s only limited to fictionals


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 22, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I feel like I have an attraction to both genders, but that’s only limited to fictionals


I tried to convince myself I like guys but
GIRLS
*PRETTY*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I have listened to musics after so long today is joyous days
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020
> 
> ...



also am back


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Well then
I wonder if I should go in the next discord trivia
Even though it went like a flash


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

okay now I'm sad


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> okay now I'm sad


U good bro :0


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Something wrong?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> U good bro :0


...


ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> i want the same bro


this made me sad


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ...
> 
> this made me sad


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ...
> 
> this made me sad


i said so cause we technically aren’t dating, i still can’t wait till we’re able to


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> i said so cause we technically aren’t dating, i still can’t wait till we’re able to


:')


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> :')


Yea


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Yea


it's still depressing


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 22, 2020)

oh **** doofenshmirtz is here what the ****

*WHY IS HE HERETHIS IS MILO MURPHYS LAW*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> it's still depressing


Yea, having to wait years

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



Lothitine said:


> oh **** doofenshmirtz is here what the ****
> 
> *WHY IS HE HERETHIS IS MILO MURPHYS LAW*


_Doof is in Milo Murphy’s Law??_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 22, 2020)

Josuke ur title is a lie
Ohare is the least cursed


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Josuke ur title is a lie
> Ohare is the least cursed


Fine i’ll change it


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Fine i’ll change it


Much better


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Anyway I was gone bc my dad brought me out to take ice cream


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

Now we need to decide on the Chief of the tribe

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Anyway I was gone bc my dad brought me out to take ice cream


:000000


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Now we need to decide on the Chief of the tribe
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020
> 
> ...


Yeyeye i got a hot fudge sundae :3

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020

Did I say out to take ice cream
Bruh


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Anyway I was gone bc my dad brought me out to take ice cream


Yum!! What flavor did u get?
my sister just ****ing ate my brownie ice cream I’m angry


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Yum!! What flavor did u get?
> my sister just ****ing ate my brownie ice cream I’m angry


Hot fudge sundaeee
And ouch


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Hot fudge sundaeee
> And ouch


DELICIOUSS


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Yum!! What flavor did u get?
> my sister just ****ing ate my brownie ice cream I’m angry


_Looks like someone needs to be reminded kneecaps are a privilege_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Now we need to decide on the Chief of the tribe


Easy: Vris


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Looks like someone needs to be reminded kneecaps are a privilege_


I told her this and she chuckled

she said to tell u she doesnt need them to be a pop star


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Easy: Vris


Nah, they’re the adventurer that came to see how the tribe works


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Easy: Vris


Makes sense


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> usertitle


clockwise would like to have a word with you


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Nah, they’re the adventurer that came to see how the tribe works


But Vris is the one who makes all the rules


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> clockwise would like to have a word with you


LMAO


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

the chief hmmm I wonder who that would be


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> clockwise would like to have a word with you


I want to say you’re wrong but you’re right


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

What word?
I  need no discussion right now


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

Back to the title machine


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

alabacqh I'm so obsessed with nanbaka already

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020

Jyugo and Nico especially are the best


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> alabacqh I'm so obsessed with nanbaka already
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020
> 
> Jyugo and Nico especially are the best


_We could tell_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _We could tell_


_what are you talking about its not like it's on my profile or anything_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _what are you talking about its not like it's on my profile or anything_


_Is O’Hare even relevant anymore _


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Is O’Hare even relevant anymore _


No.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _what are you talking about its not like it's on my profile or anything_


tell me about green hair mcnanbaka


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Is O’Hare even relevant anymore _


no

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



Origami said:


> tell me about green hair mcnanbaka


trap


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

I‘ve read it, but I need to watch it soon


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Aaaand I landed on an island with an aurora...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I‘ve read it, but I need to watch it soon


_watch it_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Well I hate people. I wanted Popeyes couldn't get that I wanted to buy my sister ice cream couldn't do that,, Luckily I was able to even buy her food..


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> If you could have any power, what would it be?
> Mine would be shapeshifting.


....I want to be my avatar.


Saltyy said:


> can't wait to become inkling girl for the rest of my life


_*Wait wha-*_


Your Local Wild Child said:


> I guess the deep woods is sorta a prison


Maybe I'm in a prison.


ohare01 said:


> BLUSHING TOKKI JUST SENT ME HER BELLS WITH A MESSAGE SAYING SHES QUITTING TBT
> 
> WHY????


What? Why? Is her sister leaving too or...???


Lothitine said:


> oh **** doofenshmirtz is here what the ****
> 
> *WHY IS HE HERETHIS IS MILO MURPHYS LAW*





ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Doof is in Milo Murphy’s Law??_


You guys are way behind.


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _watch it_


But where can I watch the whole thing though....
Thats the question...
Then I can join the gif cult


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

*BOOM, BABY!*




MY PHONE REALLY THOUGHT IT COULD KEEP ME FROM THE DWELLERS?
NAH!


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _watch it_


oh no not again


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Welcome back


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *BOOM, BABY!*
> View attachment 308153
> MY PHONE REALLY THOUGHT IT COULD KEEP ME FROM THE DWELLERS?
> NAH!


Yesss I love that movie


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *BOOM, BABY!*
> View attachment 308153
> MY PHONE REALLY THOUGHT IT COULD KEEP ME FROM THE DWELLERS?
> NAH!


I highkey missed you being here-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> But where can I watch the whole thing though....
> Thats the question...
> Then I can join the gif cult







__





						Loading…
					





					www.crunchyroll.com
				



It's free in both sub and dub, and you don't need an account or anything. Though, with an account, it will save your spot in episodes.



ohare01 said:


> I highkey missed you being here-


aw ty


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

How long was that...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Over an hour
Not long but man did I miss being here
Especially on a long an boring car ride


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

So uh... I'm here, I guess.
I woke up 3 hours ago but didn't get on here until 1 hour ago.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *BOOM, BABY!*
> View attachment 308153
> MY PHONE REALLY THOUGHT IT COULD KEEP ME FROM THE DWELLERS?
> NAH!


what happened


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what happened


It must've activated something on my phone's censoring thing. I don't know what words are on the list, though. It was the Dwellers and only the Dwellers I couldn't access.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *BOOM, BABY!*
> View attachment 308153
> MY PHONE REALLY THOUGHT IT COULD KEEP ME FROM THE DWELLERS?
> NAH!


I literally love that movie


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Yesss I love that movie


I watched it a couple weeks ago!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It must've activated something on my phone's censoring thing. I don't know what words are on the list, though. It was the Dwellers and only the Dwellers I couldn't access.


Hm


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Can’t believe I have to start schoolwork tomorrow...
I wonder what will happen....


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Can’t believe I have to start schoolwork tomorrow...
> I wonder what will happen....


I start in two days


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It must've activated something on my phone's censoring thing. I don't know what words are on the list, though. It was the Dwellers and only the Dwellers I couldn't access.



Phone being evil for once.

Also, hi.  I’m here.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *BOOM, BABY!*
> View attachment 308153
> MY PHONE REALLY THOUGHT IT COULD KEEP ME FROM THE DWELLERS?
> NAH!


Ive never seen that movie btw


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

I really don't want to 

another weight on my head


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ive never seen that movie btw


_ahhhh why_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Can’t believe I have to start schoolwork tomorrow...
> I wonder what will happen....


But tomorrow is Sunday?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ive never seen that movie btw


I... uh... have it on VHS....


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _ahhhh why_


_*I don't know aoqjqvqcq*_


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Ouch
Rip me
At least I can go on and off here though during the school days since I’m home schooled now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

The emperor's new groove right?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

*I SMELL emperor's new groove *


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> But tomorrow is Sunday?


Tomorrow is Monday in my time


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *I SMELL emperor's new groove *


It's a good movie


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Smh my sister succs she fell asleep on emperor's new groove


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

I feel left out and dumb


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

Hey, I would also like to know about this... I got the game late




__





						Is KK playing tomorrow?
					

Since fireworks usually take up the plaza on Sundays and KK got bumped for the bug off, is he playing tomorrow or not?



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Phone being evil for once.
> 
> Also, hi.  I’m here.


Hai! I deer’d trivia night


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> The emperor's new groove right?






bingo


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I feel left out and dumb


same


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Smh my sister succs she fell asleep on emperor's new groove


Ah yeah, nothing's coming together


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It must've activated something on my phone's censoring thing. I don't know what words are on the list, though. It was the Dwellers and only the Dwellers I couldn't access.


what is it with you guys and having censor things on your phones/ipads


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 22, 2020)

Man, can’t wait until we get to the 24th century.

Will the Earth even be around?  I GOT TO KNOW.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hey, I would also like to know about this... I got the game late
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe I’m in SH so I don’t have this conundrum


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> what is it with you guys and having censor things on your phones/ipads


thank god I don't have one


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> what is it with you guys and having censor things on your phones/ipads


Wasn't my choice   
My computer is the wild west though


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wasn't my choice
> My computer is the wild west though


?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> same


hey at least you're not alone


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ?


No laws on my computer 
I got access to everything


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hehe I’m in SH so I don’t have this conundrum


I woke up at 6 then went into the game... Just to find out Flick was still there. Aaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> No laws on my computer
> I got access to everything


why phone then


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

I've never had a censor on any phone, maybe that also shaped me into who I am today


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> why phone then


it's a long story but it involves me being a stupid 9-year-old


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Just a benefit of being in Sity Holk


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> I've never had a censor on any phone, maybe that also shaped me into who I am today


I've never had a phone


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> I've never had a censor on any phone, maybe that also shaped me into who I am today


I haven't either-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I haven't either-


You're an Origami in the making

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020

Aha you're shaping up to be an Origami


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> You're an Origami in the making


you're all origami's in the making


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> you're all origami's in the making


origami army


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> You're an Origami in the making
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020
> 
> Aha you're shaping up to be an Origami


_Oh dear_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> you're all origami's in the making


Oh no


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

I'm not paper.
And you cannot make origami out of ink.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm not paper.
> And you cannot make origami out of ink.


Oi ink is a good pair with paper


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm not paper.
> And you cannot make origami out of ink.


ok octopus


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm not paper.
> And you cannot make origami out of ink.


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

I felt left out in discord trivia
Some times I feel left out here


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> origami army
> View attachment 308160


you weren't supposed to leak my plan like that


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 22, 2020)

I just realized the only threads that have more replies than this thread on this page are the ban game and don’t wake up the mods game.  Wow.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 22, 2020)

@Origami


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oi ink is a good pair with paper


......_*No don't put me on the paper aaaaaaaaaaaa*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

I follow the religion of Origami


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> I just realized the only threads that have more replies than this thread on this page are the ban game and don’t wake up the mods game.  Wow.


_bruh what_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> @Origami View attachment 308162


quakkers


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Religion of origami


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I follow the religion of Origami


the church of solitairism


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

origami cult origami cult origami cult


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

We'll get past the mod thread eventually


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> origami cult origami cult origami cult


*palpatine noises*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> I just realized the only threads that have more replies than this thread on this page are the ban game and don’t wake up the mods game.  Wow.


It's chaotic here


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> *palpatine noises*


papertine


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

I like how my Switch screenshots have been nothing but Animal Crossing for a month and then _suddenly, Squid Sisters._

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020

.....My Youtube playlist went to Calamari Inkantation right after this post. I'm scared.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Youtube recommendations took me to a dead meme


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Youtube recommendations took me to a dead meme


which one?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Youtube recommendations took me to a dead meme


Let's see what mine is...




Yes, perfect.


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

No one answered in The Who is the avatar thread yet...
Thought it would be more active


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> which one?


It’s dead just let it Rest In Peace


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> which one?


The one with that goldeneye game going insane to a Japanese song


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Theoneandonlymegan said:


> It’s dead just let it Rest In Peace


I'm the Connesiaur of Dead Memes


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> No one answered in The Who is the avatar thread yet...
> Thought it would be more active


if it makes you feel any better I killed the what is the tv show above you thread yesterday with a show nobody knows lol

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> The one with that goldeneye game going insane to a Japanese song


what are you watching to get geddan in your recommended


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> if it makes you feel any better I killed the what is the tv show above you thread yesterday with a show nobody knows lol


fixed it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> if it makes you feel any better I killed the what is the tv show above you thread yesterday with a show nobody knows lol
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020
> 
> ...


Cursed fairy tales, commentary vids,  video game stuff and nerdy vids apparently take me there


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Alright kids my dream is almost finished it sucks though


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Mine looks bad
I should’ve put more effort
Oh well


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> fixed it


where's the difference


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> where's the difference


In the thread old man


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> In the thread old man


don't make me type in all caps


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

herd pancaik


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> don't make me type in all caps


what kind of threat is that


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> don't make me type in all caps


Gasp, you wouldn’t


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> don't make me type in all caps


oh no so scary


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

radish dude didn't even appreciate me reviving the thread


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what kind of threat is that


I never do it here so when it happens u just know I'm going above 20%


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> herd pancaik


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> I never do it here so when it happens u just know I'm going above 20%


ooh spooky


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> don't make me type in all caps


AH


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 22, 2020)

Just entered a raffle for a gigantic trans pride flag so

*HOPEFULLY ILL CONE OUT SOON LMAO*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

My recommendations have some lovely things today.



Spoiler


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> My recommendations have some lovely things today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does Agent 8 is gay?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> AH


she knows


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

evil pancake boy cult


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> My recommendations have some lovely things today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agent 8: hey im lesbian
4: I thought u were american???


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> AH


what horrors have you seen


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Agent 8: I wasn't consumed by the gay agenda
_I AM the gay agenda_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


>


basement dwellers: *exists*
us:


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what horrors have you seen


haha caps lock button go ticitcitcitciticitcitcitc


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> basement dwellers: *exists*
> us:


French toast>>>Pancakes


----------



## Mick (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> French toast>>>Pancakes



No.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> French toast>>>Pancakes


you what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> basement dwellers: *exists*
> us:


saltyy I love pancakes but that much is gonna make me puke


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> French toast>>>Pancakes


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 22, 2020)

My ****ing tamagotchi is getting on my nerves it gave birth to twins and they’re adults I want them to walk THEMSELVES to the park those lil *****es can’t clean thEIR OWN ****ING POOP


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

say sike right now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> it gave birth to twins and they’re adults


what


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Pancakes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

but pancake


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Looks like I will be confusing Rosie and Salty’s avatar again


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what


The twins are adults now

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020

I’m on gen 3 of the tamagotchis


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Looks like I will be confusing Rosie and Salty’s avatar again


also ohare01s soon


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

ancient-vanilla


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Mick said:


> No.


Et tu, Mick?



Saltyy said:


> you what





Saltyy said:


> say sike right now





Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 308189


I think I’m banished to Evwirt by the rest of y’all now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> The twins are adults now
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020
> 
> I’m on gen 3 of the tamagotchis


oh I really misunderstood that


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Et tu, Mick?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you have 5 minutes to live


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> waffles are pretty good


yes waffles over pancakes by a long shot


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Yeah
What if I copied the avatar though...


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

Every time I hear pancaik:


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yes waffles over pancakes by a long shot


say sike rn


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Oh no 3 are doing it


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

theres a reason I trust frogslime you see


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Looks like I will be confusing Rosie and Salty’s avatar again


_hello_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yes waffles over pancakes by a long shot


French toast>waffles>>>pancakes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> say sike rn


I like 'em better and we can have a trial right now


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> French toast>waffles>>>pancakes


_you don't deserve life privileges_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> French toast>waffles>>>pancakes


The only french toast I really like are the sticks they served at my elementary school


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> French toast>waffles>>>pancakes


french toast = waffles = pancakes
imo they're all equal


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _you don't deserve life privileges_


This isn’t even a thing Evwirt gets angry about


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> French toast>waffles>>>pancakes





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I like 'em better and we can have a trial right now


ring ring it's me I said you had 5 minutes to live and those are up


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

Stop-
_I'm hungry now_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Stop-
> _I'm hungry now_


ok pancake


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I like 'em better and we can have a trial right now





Your Local Wild Child said:


> French toast>waffles>>>pancakes


akechi would like to know you're location


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 22, 2020)

This is all just giving me horror flashbacks of the “Do You Like Waffles” song to be honest.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Sure, you can put syrup (eck), whipped cream, strawberries, and all the other stuff on pancakes, but the waffle pockets make it even better.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Stop-
> _I'm hungry now_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> This is all just giving me horror flashbacks of the “Do You Like Waffles” song to be honest.


_Do you like waffles_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> akechi would like to know you're location


Is that the person who commits arson


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> akechi would like to know you're location


_ohohohohoho_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> akechi would like to know you're location


oH nO your anime boy is so scawry


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Is that the person who commits arson


no it's the person that murdered people undetected and talked **** on national tv I advise you hide in the woods


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ok pancake


I'm an octopus?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oH nO you're anime boy is so scawry


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oH nO your anime boy is so scawry


_jokes on you they're trash anyway _


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm an octopus?


ok octopus pancake


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 308196


if that's the case then I'll send frickin Jyugo to beat your butt


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

we just formed a pancaik line


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ok octopus pancake


What-
I'm not-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no it's the person that murdered people undetected and talked **** on national tv I advise you hide in the woods


I’m a prisoner of the woods there’s nowhere else I can hide


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What-
> I'm not-


ok pancake octopus


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

I swear if I see any more syrup-covered pancakes I just might puke


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> if that's the case then I'll send frickin Jyugo to beat your butt


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> if that's the case then I'll send frickin Jyugo to beat your butt


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

We've come to the point in time where we're "threatening" each other with cartoon boys DO YOU SEE HOW LOW WE'VE SUNK?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> akechi would like to know you're location


an english teacher would love to know your location


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

whats the male version of a waifu


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> We've come to the point in time where we're "threatening" each other with cartoon boys DO YOU SEE HOW LOW WE'VE SUNK?


fujo fight?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> We've come to the point in time where we're "threatening" each other with cartoon boys DO YOU SEE HOW LOW WE'VE SUNK?


Just goes to show how unmentally stable we are


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> We've come to the point in time where we're "threatening" each other with cartoon boys DO YOU SEE HOW LOW WE'VE SUNK?


we've been fruit swearing and started various cults but your concerned about this


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> whats the male version of a waifu


Husbando


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Husbando


ew


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Y’all know to get French toast made with sourdough, put some powdered sugar and homemade syrup on them and serve it with eggs and bacon: the perfect breakfast that I can only get from the Cracker Barrel in Evwirt


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ew


what thats the real name LMAO


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> fujo fight?


yes definitely


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

so what its going to come down to is you guys arguing over which is cuter

i see how this is gonna go

brain blast


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Husbando






i do not like this at all


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

still shook we've made 3 micro cults today

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



Origami said:


> so what its going to come down to is you guys arguing over which is cuter
> 
> i see how this is gonna go
> 
> brain blast


lmao what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Alright ya weebs get ready I'm whipping out a new character:



 Dr. Albright


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Alright ya weebs get ready I'm whipping out a new character:
> View attachment 308202
> Dr. Albright


whomst challenges the mighty one


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 308200
> i do not like this at all


oh my


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> whomst challenges the mighty one


The guy who runs a horror clinic that's who


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Alright ya weebs get ready I'm whipping out a new character:
> View attachment 308202
> Dr. Albright


looks like a pancake hater will get cronched


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

share your waifu/husband thread part 2:
dweller hell


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

you all can both like your seperate hot anime body pillow boys it does not matter they are both paper


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> share your waifu/husband thread part 2:
> dweller hell


*slaps roof of Makoto*
This boy can do anything


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> looks like a pancake hater will get cronched


I don't hate pancakes it's just that right now I wanna throw up because of them
SO MUCH SWEETNESS


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *slaps roof of Makoto*
> This boy can do anything


do i want to know what the roof is


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

....I'm too hungry for this.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *slaps roof of Makoto*
> This boy can do anything


I read that as the Makoto from persona and got very confused


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> do i want to know what the roof is


_head pants_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you all can both like your seperate hot anime body pillow boys it does not matter they are both paper


what the what


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 22, 2020)

guys i


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> do i want to know what the roof is


that place where you burn your pizza


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you all can both like your seperate hot anime body pillow boys it does not matter they are both paper


omfg


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I don't hate pancakes it's just that right now I wanna throw up because of them
> SO MUCH SWEETNESS


would you prefer løbster


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> _head pants_


HEAD PATS I MEAN OH NO


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 22, 2020)

*i know what we’re gonna do today*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> would you prefer løbster


Hell yeah I'd prefer lobster


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you all can both like your seperate hot anime body pillow boys it does not matter they are both paper


bro what the ****


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

I don’t HATE pancakes; it’s just the alternatives are better

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



Saltyy said:


> would you prefer løbster


Gimme


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you all can both like your seperate hot anime body pillow boys it does not matter they are both paper


no *unlocks closet*


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

so now its hrngg hot anime boys but instead of it only being fujoslime its the entire female dweller base

ok


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> so now its hrngg hot anime boys but instead of it only being fujoslime its the entire female dweller base
> 
> ok


ok


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> so now its hrngg hot anime boys but instead of it only being fujoslime its the entire female dweller base
> 
> ok


I'm gonna fling myself into the grande canyon


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

You're all arguing over breakfast foods and I'm just over here starving...


Origami said:


> so now its hrngg hot anime boys but instead of it only being fujoslime its the entire female dweller base
> 
> ok


...I am not a part of that.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> so now its hrngg hot anime boys but instead of it only being fujoslime its the entire female dweller base
> 
> ok


why


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm gonna fling myself into the grande canyon


ariana grande?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> ariana grande?


IS IT nOT GRANDE?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> IS IT nOT GRANDE?



pretty sure its the grand canyon


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

SCREW IT I'M GONNA FLING MYSELF INTO THE VENTI CANYON


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You're all arguing over breakfast foods and I'm just over here starving...
> 
> ...I am not a part of that.


My breakfast consists of whatever I have leftover from the night before


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

yusuke is the god of persona cults


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

aight but that avocado boy from DR3 is kinda cute ngl


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 22, 2020)

I didn’t know Starbucks made canyons now.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> My breakfast consists of whatever I have leftover from the night before


..Sometimes I wake up not wanting breakfast at all


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> I didn’t know Starbucks made canyons now.


You should see the Venti Canyon


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> aight but that avocado boy from DR3 is kinda cute ngl


hmmm


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> I didn’t know Starbucks made canyons now.


_Starbucks hijacked the Italian word for large   _


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

I
do not
eat
lobster


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


>


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

If I'm known as a fujoshi I'm gonna throw up I might as well live up to it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I
> do not
> eat
> lobster


wtf bro you aren't eating my best friend


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


>


don't talk to me or my son ever again


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> don't talk to me or my son ever again


but lobster


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 22, 2020)

Good thing I don’t really ever eat breakfast anymore.  Not hungry at all right now.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> If I'm known as a fujoshi I'm gonna throw up I might as well live up to it


_*Don't*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I
> do not
> eat
> lobster


I eat what I can get. Some of the stuff I eat tastes like lobster


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> If I'm known as a fujoshi I'm gonna throw up I might as well live up to it


i mean i think im the only one pushing the narrative


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> wtf bro you aren't eating my best friend


Wha-
What did I say-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I eat what I can get. Some of the stuff I eat tastes like lobster


you will not eat lobster


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> you will not eat lobster


It’s not lobster but it tastes like it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s not lobster but it tastes like it


but still don't get any ideas


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

lobster is pretty good... wish it wasn't so expensive doe


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

I've never had lobster


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

I just want the pancakes... and maybe french toast.



ohare01 said:


> I've never had lobster


Same... and I will not try it.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> i mean i think im the only one pushing the narrative


you influence everyone in this thread so


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> lobster is pretty good... wish it wasn't so expensive doe


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> but still don't get any ideas


I just eat whatever I can get my hands on


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


>


kinda tastes like chicken lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I just eat whatever I can get my hands on


no lobster eating

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



Origami said:


> kinda tastes like chicken lol


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you influence everyone in this thread so


im humbled that you think that people actually follow what i say in this chaotic house


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no lobster eating
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020


Why tho?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

Lobsters kinda look related to bugs.
Why do people eat-


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Why tho?


don't listen to her, enjoy your seafood in peace


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> im humbled that you think that people actually follow what i say in this chaotic house


idk what about the hot lego thing


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Lobsters kinda look related to bugs.
> Why do people eat-


they're related to crabs and shrimps


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Why tho?


they are my children


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> don't listen to her, enjoy your seafood in peace


don't listen to him, enjoy your friends in peace


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> idk what about the hot lego thing


flash in a pan scenario


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> they're related to crabs and shrimps


Hmm... well okay.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Never really had lobster but I bet it's good
Nothing will stop me from eating it


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> don't listen to him, enjoy your friends in peace


that could still be construed as encouragement


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Never really had lobster but I bet it's good
> Nothing will stop me from eating it


why would you eat my friends


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> they are my children


Well the stuff I eat certainly isn’t lobster. It makes my stew taste good tho


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

*shifty eyes*
You guys are reminding me that calamari actually sounds good.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> why would you eat my friends


friends are food


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> friends are food


well then you are not


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> well then you are not


Not food? Phew!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> friends are food


@Rosie977

guess that means the jikken cult is back


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> friends are food


No
nonono
No eating friends


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> well then you are not


god i lived 19 years on this rock assuming i was someones dinner, thanks for clearing that one up


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> No
> nonono
> No eating friends


Ignore that I said something about calamari


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> @Rosie977
> 
> guess that means the jikken cult is back


Yay
Alright kiddos the bus is bacc in bisnuss


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> No
> nonono
> No eating friends


Some friends
Some friends I am willing to eat


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> @Rosie977
> 
> guess that means the jikken cult is back


(0(n )0 )


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Yay
> Alright kiddos the bus is bacc in bisnuss


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

2275, we'll all be ancient history by then


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> 2275, we'll all be ancient history by then


Remember, the dwellers are immortal.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

Wait I want to get out of here-

_Ah what a __coincidence. Supper is ready.
*runs away*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> 2275, we'll all be ancient history by then


but trash lives for 1000 years so I'll still be around by then


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> but trash lives for 1000 years so I'll still be around by then


y same


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wait I want to get out of here-
> 
> _Ah what a __coincidence. Supper is ready.
> *runs away*_


My supper was forest stew again


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Some friends
> Some friends I am willing to eat


_please don't_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> y same


yay I wont be lonely baloney


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Some friends
> Some friends I am willing to eat


(0(λ )0 )


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> but trash lives for 1000 years so I'll still be around by then


same


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> same


not you


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> not you


yes i am wtf


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> yes i am wtf


said the recycling bin


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _please don't_


don't worry you didn't make the cut


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> said the recycling bin


_what is that supposed to mean_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _what is that supposed to mean_


idk


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> said the recycling bin


what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> said the recycling bin


was that supposed to be a compliment of some sort


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> was that supposed to be a compliment of some sort


idk but it's better than trash


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

what is happen


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

TRASH CULT TRASH CULT


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> what is happen


we be trash


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> TRASH CULT TRASH CULT


TRASH


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> TRASH CULT TRASH CULT


i'm already oscar


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

New trash cult is sponsored by akechi

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



Origami said:


> i'm already oscar


whomst


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> idk but it's better than trash


but I aM


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Wait I got the perfect trash hold on


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> New trash cult is sponsored by akechi
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020
> 
> ...


did you guys never watch sesame street as toddlers, i.e 3 years ago?
oscar the grouch bruh


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

Ive finally found a good picture of me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> New trash cult is sponsored by akechi
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020
> 
> ...


how do you not know oscar

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



Origami said:


> did you guys never watch sesame street as toddlers, i.e 3 years ago?
> oscar the grouch bruh


^^^^^^


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

nvm


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

Oh no another cult


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> New trash cult is sponsored by akechi
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020
> 
> ...


what kind of uncultured trash are you


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Oh no another cult


welcome sir to the trash cult

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what kind of uncultured trash are you


Akechi


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Oh no another cult


welcome to the dumpster without the fire


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Hehe I avoid being eaten another night


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hehe I avoid being eaten another night


What was it this time?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> welcome to the dumpster without the fire


not until the arsonists come back


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> not until the arsonists come back


we _are the arsonists_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

mmm yuri on ice


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> we _are the arsonists_


ah
not as good as the kurbster


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> What was it this time?


Jikken cult almost made a comeback. I don’t count the death critters anymore


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Jikken cult almost made a comeback. I don’t count the death critters anymore


Not again


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Jikken cult almost made a comeback. I don’t count the death critters anymore


bold of you to assume we're not back


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

_I want to join the trash cult_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> we _are the arsonists_


*aresensts

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



ohare01 said:


> _I want to join the trash cult_


akechi profile picture then


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

I’ve been thinking a lot about ocean monkey swimming with Octopus’s Garden playing


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I want to join the trash cult_


sorry you're too good for us


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> sorry you're too good for us


yea


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> bold of you to assume we're not back


(0(λ )0 )


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> sorry you're too good for us


no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> (0(λ )0 )


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

trash time


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no


anyone with an akechi profile picture is trash so that's all you gotta do


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

okay i got the perfect trash pfp


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> anyone with an akechi profile picture is trash so that's all you gotta do


I'm certified _t r a s h_


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> okay i got the perfect trash pfp


no


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> okay i got the perfect trash pfp


_shut up you're beautiful_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm certified _t r a s h_


_not to me uwu_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> okay i got the perfect trash pfp


mario brother


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> okay i got the perfect trash pfp


that's too good for this cult we need actual trash


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _shut up you're beautiful_


_do you see my hair?_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _not to me uwu_


Aww I know uwu


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Oh no it’s still running


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _do you see my hair?_


ain't look like akechi to me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

I'm in my quarantine getup this is 10/10 trash


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _do you see my hair?_


_bro my hair is just as bad half the time_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _bro my hair is just as bad half the time_


Y same


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

also hair reveal lmao


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> that's too good for this cult we need actual trash


Well i don’t think anyone wants Netflix as their pfp


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

[REDACTED] trash


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

My hair is a birds nest


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> but
> View attachment 308220


he's beautiful


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _do you see my hair?_


ha you should look at my hair


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> but
> View attachment 308220


why


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> but
> View attachment 308220


I like ya cut G


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm in my quarantine getup this is 10/10 trash


quarantine comfort = ultimate scrubs comfort getup

i say thats a win


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> but
> View attachment 308220


@Rosie977

it cost you nothing not to post that


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> also hair reveal lmao


We'll aren't you bold


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Just wait until there is 3 in a row


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

I HAVE BEEN SCARRED


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> @Rosie977
> 
> it cost you nothing not to post that


oh no sorry


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

anyways what's this trash cult gonna even do, spam trash?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

if you guys think im dressing up decent for my classes you're all wrong
hoodies and sweatpants and dead baggy eyes
the last part is a constant though no matter the situation


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

A good approximation of my hair IRL


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> anyways what's this trash cult gonna even do, spam treash?


spam pictures of akechi in a trashcan


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> anyways what's this trash cult gonna even do, spam trash?


We spread trash all over the ring and then we start eating it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> We spread trash all over the ring and then we start eating it


no


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

i don’t even understand what is happening


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> We'll aren't you bold


I read that as bald and got mega confused
I mean you _do _have my face


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

So I finished my Ruby picture.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> if you guys think im dressing up decent for my classes you're all wrong
> hoodies and sweatpants and dead baggy eyes
> the last part is a constant though no matter the situation


mood


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> i don’t even understand what is happening


akechi. Trash. Cult.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no


Then what’s the point


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I read that as bald and got mega confused
> I mean you _do _have my face


I do have your face


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> We spread trash all over the ring and then we start eating it


what


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 308221A good approximation of my hair IRL


can you spare some i want a white dude fro


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I do have your face


you _could _leak it
I mean I'm not saying that you _should_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> akechi. Trash. Cult.


why was this post "loved"


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I do have your face


Why are you taking people’s faces


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Hmm..to show off my art..or not to


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Why are you taking people’s faces


wowie


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> why was this post "loved"


I’m fond of trash as a faithful follower in Danny Devito


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Why are you taking people’s faces


She's The Dark Lord


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

My cat is determined to eat paper no why


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

I have joined the wagon


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I’m fond of trash as a faithful follower in Danny Devito


hm ok


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Why are you taking people’s faces


she's trying to do face/off irl cant you see
she's nic cage


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> My cat is determined to eat paper no why


Chomp


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I have joined the wagon


welcome to the akechi trash cult

only one person has played the game


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> she's trying to do face/off irl cant you see
> she's nic cage


Glorious


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> welcome to the akechi trash cult
> 
> only one person has played the game


well uh
Hm no you can have that one


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Chomp


He was_ literally _chewing on it
Had to throw it away because he wouldn't stop


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Why are you taking people’s faces


I'm the face snatcher that's why


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

How many cults have existed now 
Also someone take a screenshot of the cult and save it for keeps


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

when I go to sleep I'll probably wake up to Rosie with a profile picture of morgana setting ihop on fire


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

the only thing you'd take away from my picture is that my mirror is dirty


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm the face snatcher that's why
> View attachment 308222


oh no


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> when I go to sleep I'll probably wake up to Rosie with a profile picture of morgana setting ihop on fire


on it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you _could _leak it
> I mean I'm not saying that you _should_


I could that


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> the only thing you'd take away from my picture is that my mirror is dirty


Do i sense self deprecation


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> when I go to sleep I'll probably wake up to Rosie with a profile picture of morgana setting ihop on fire


it's either this or futaba eating a lobster in front of yusuke


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm the face snatcher that's why
> View attachment 308222


That’s something in Evwirt.


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Commit arson on Ihop


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Do i sense self deprecation


no my mirror is actually dirty lol, like noticably dirty


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> the only thing you'd take away from my picture is that my mirror is dirty


The only thing you'll take from any of mine is that I have bad lighting


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That’s something in Evwirt.


Like the Avatar character?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> it's either this or futaba eating a lobster in front of yusuke


alternatively a cursed ship in a trash can


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> no my mirror is actually dirty lol


Same, i have no idea how to clean it, i am not ready to adult


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Cursed character in trash bin


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Same, i have no idea how to clean it, i am not ready to adult


just lick it


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> just lick it


I’ve already tried, doesn’t work


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Same, i have no idea how to clean it, i am not ready to adult


probably all surface cleaner but im lazy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Anyways time to spam trash


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I’ve already tried, doesn’t work


maybe try again?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I’ve already tried, doesn’t work


_the what_


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

I would throw up if I licked to clean a mirror


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Anyways time to spam trash
> View attachment 308227
> View attachment 308229
> View attachment 308228
> View attachment 308230


spamming trash?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Like it’ll take your appearance and all that


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Anyways time to spam trash
> View attachment 308227
> View attachment 308229
> View attachment 308228
> View attachment 308230


aqua may be useless buts shes in our hearts


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

akechi is such trash


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Spoiler:  👉👈😳


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

origami is a kpopper


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Spoiler:  👉👈😳


impressive


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> aqua may be useless buts shes in our hearts


Huzzah, a man of culture


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Spoiler:  👉👈😳


Love the eyes!


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Going to post this for memories of the cult


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> impressive


Hhh

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Love the eyes!


Hhh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> origami is a kpopper


I exist


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Huzzah, a man of culture


men who like megumin
need to be put on a watchlist


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Going to post this for memories of the cult


rosie977 is the founder


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I could that


would ya really tho


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> men who like megumin
> need to be put on a watchlist


I have a couple years until i have to watch what i say


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Yea don’t let a face snatcher touch you


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

hold up hold up 

heart stealer is a title in animal crossing


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I have a couple years until i have to watch what i say


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> hold up hold up
> 
> heart stealer is a title in animal crossing


Jeffery? Is that you?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea don’t let a face snatcher touch you


Does Wow I Can’t Believe It’s Not Butter work


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Spoiler:  👉👈😳


I love it


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 22, 2020)

The face stealer from Avatar The Last Airbender?

Confused.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

how long is this trash cult gonna last


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> The face stealer from Avatar The Last Airbender?
> 
> Confused.


Huzzah, a man of culture!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> how long is this trash cult gonna last


idk


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Idk know how long this will last


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> how long is this trash cult gonna last


Until we feel happy again


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> would ya really tho


No

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



ohare01 said:


> I love it


Aaaah,, well now I can finally do an Ohare one hh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

art cult back maybe?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 22, 2020)

Its an unspoken agreement


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

okay origami wins my tbt whoopee


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Until we feel happy again





im happy


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> art cult back maybe?


Mayhaps


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

okay I gotta go to sleep I might come back if I'm not sleepy tho


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 308234
> im happy


Hmm, i can tell


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Does Wow I Can’t Believe It’s Not Butter work


Spraying one with it stops them from copying you. It’s hard for me tho cuz I found out that I got stuck as a deer the one time it did happen


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 308234
> im happy


this gives me despair


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Art cult?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Art cult?


art??


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Yes art


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Spraying one with it stops them from copying you. It’s hard for me tho cuz I found out that I got stuck as a deer the one time it did happen


So what if you cover yourself in Wow I Can’t Believe It’s Not Butter


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

I'm bringing Jyugo back


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

joker cult?

WAIT I GOT IT


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 22, 2020)

Oh no the talk about the art cult reminds me of something i wanted to draw but i’m lazy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 308234
> im happy


The face a face snatcher makes before it steals your face


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm bringing Jyugo back


the simping begins


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Time to bring back angry face
That cult was fun


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> the simping begins


jyugo simping vs joker simping

who will win?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

come on people

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



Origami said:


> jyugo simping vs joker simping
> 
> who will win?


I don't really "simp"


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Gone wild


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> the simping begins


I'm not a simp shut up


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> come on people
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020
> 
> ...


if you link me the actual page id totally use one of those


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> So what if you cover yourself in Wow I Can’t Believe It’s Not Butter


They won’t go for your face then


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

start the cult


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm not a simp shut up


simp with us
simp with us


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> if you link me the actual page id totally use one of those


just crop the image bruh

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> simp with us
> simp with us


?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> simp with us
> simp with us


no i have a real love interest im not doing that again


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no i have a real love interest im not doing that again


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> just crop the image bruh
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020
> 
> ...


nose


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

I wonder if that was 4 cults in one day or 5


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Saltyy said:


>


you know what I mean


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> nose


YOOOOO


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

AHHH I CAN'T CHANGE MY AVI BACK I'M TRASH FOREVER


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> AHHH I CAN'T CHANGE MY AVI BACK I'M TRASH FOREVER


you're not trash


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

To what avi?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

how many posts will i make with this avatar?

lets say 5


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Yea that was an interesting afternoon


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> you're not trash


_let me be trashhhh_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _let me be trashhhh_


no


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 23, 2020)

What’s the cult


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _let me be trashhhh_


idk the guy in ur avis name but he doesnt look like he enjoys being trash


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

Idk how many posts I made with this icon


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

yes


ohare01 said:


> no


the trash is no more


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

Cool


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

post 4 with nose

the last post is going to be something special


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> What’s the cult


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

What will be special?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


>


i uh
ill pass


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

Igor futaba isn't real, she can't hurt you


Igor futaba:


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What will be special?


this post


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

I’m a feral child always


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> i uh
> ill pass❤


Fine what if I give you regular character icons


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

puncher is back


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

Hello Punchy


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m a feral child always


I'm always the um..magical girl child?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Fine what if I give you regular character icons


I need to keep the dream themed one for the fair  i wanna save up 55 tickets for a standee


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Hello Punchy


the trees speak animalese, mrmpht


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

I’m mysterious person


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

I'm something something hot lego


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 23, 2020)

So I am popping in again after doing so the first time and then vanishing


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm something something hot lego


Uh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

BluebearL said:


> So I am popping in again after doing so the first time and then vanishing


no stay


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

BluebearL said:


> So I am popping in again after doing so the first time and then vanishing


eyo

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020



Saltyy said:


> Uh


If I kill it then I won't be remembered by it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

BluebearL said:


> So I am popping in again after doing so the first time and then vanishing


I’m the local wild child here


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Thanks frogo that trick of using my irl picture then using it as a guide was helpful I'mma do it for my other pics!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Thanks frogo that trick of using my irl picture then using it as a guide was helpful I'mma do it for my other pics!


I use that all the time too


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 23, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I need to keep the dream themed one for the fair  i wanna save up 55 tickets for a standee


I’m going to ❤ get a sabine one  as i simp


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 23, 2020)

_Help, should i do a productive?_


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m the local wild child here


I assume your behind the state of the basement then 
In that case I am the local bear. I am often in hibernation...

I need to do work rn. 0 energy. Help.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

how tf did Ori guess the show thing


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

BluebearL said:


> I assume your behind the state of the basement then
> In that case I am the local bear. I am often in hibernation...
> 
> I need to do work rn. 0 energy. Help.


Actually I’m one of the more laidback dwellers lol


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> how tf did Ori guess the show thing


alt text


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Help, should i do a productive?_


N ah


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> N ah


I can get behind that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> alt text


OHH


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

I just had dessert and I crave for more sugar


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I just had dessert and I crave for more sugar


F R O O T


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

I will consume fruit


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> OHH


after my next one im going to make it easier on people, canadian media is like house of nightmares answer difficulty


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

Introducing Americans to Canadian media


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I can get behind that


gOoD I'm mother I know best


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

looking at a list of ytv originals i found the show i had my first panic attack while i was watching it

****ing rollbots lmao


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

I need another birth stone or another cake to fix my line ;;


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

Hm...


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I need another birth stone or another cake to fix my line ;;


do the stones you have deactivated not work with it?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Help, should i do a productive?_


Do it I love your art and want to see


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

january one looks like it would work


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> do the stones you have deactivated not work with it?


No they don't fall in the right place and aren't the right color

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020

Oh wait nvm

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020

I need to find a differen't birthstone maybe a ruby..


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

What about the green birthstone?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What about the green birthstone?


Nah,, it's too recent,,


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No they don't fall in the right place and aren't the right color
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020
> 
> ...


I wish I had a January one that's the month my birthday is in


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

I wish I did have the march...
But I am a money pincher sometimes


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I wish I had a January one that's the month my birthday is in


I feel like I should give it to you but it took me too long to get it from Crash and I might use it for a line up for Yumeko ;;


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

reading up on the channel i watched as a kid i'm noticing that i grew up with a lot of shows that had that western anime artstyle, its like i was destined to become an anime degenerate


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Toki trusted me with her birthstones I must keep them for her,,


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

I probably need to to back to the deep woods. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> reading up on the channel i watched as a kid i'm noticing that i grew up with a lot of shows that had that western anime artstyle, its like i was destined to become an anime degenerate


I mean-


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

That is fine...
Also why the March birthstone say its on sale still?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I mean-


its not even funny some of my favourites were just western anime


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> That is fine...
> Also why the March birthstone say its on sale still?


Is it? Might snag it...
Wait I'm poor lmfao


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> its not even funny some of my favourites were just western anime


I see nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Is it? Might snag it...
> Wait I'm poor lmfao


This one




__





						March Birthstone (Aquamarine)
					





					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Is it? Might snag it...
> Wait I'm poor lmfao


how many bells u got in total


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> how many bells u got in total


A grand total of 36!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Hmm this line up might work..


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

Cakes and birthstones


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> A grand total of 36!


i gotchu


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> i gotchu


_thank you but I just gave you 50_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Cakes and birthstones


Yeah,, though I kinda want to show off my blue shell I gotta work with my items


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _thank you but I just gave you 50_


and i gave it back


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> and i gave it back


gracias


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 23, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> That is fine...
> Also why the March birthstone say its on sale still?


 Time is an illusion. Lunch time doubly so


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

hhhh okay making a line up hardadad

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020

Oh woah you can read the messages of other people's collectibles  

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020

Maybe I will need a yellow birthstone after all..gosh I suck at making line ups,,

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m a feral child always


I'm always either a squid or an octopus. Right now I'm an octopus. There's a squid... somewhere...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Is this place ded? Can I sleep,,


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Is this place ded? Can I sleep,,


That's how I feel now lol
Maybe I should just leave again...


----------



## Mick (Aug 23, 2020)

I lost track of time and now it's 7am oops


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Mick said:


> I lost track of time and now it's 7am oops


bro


----------



## Mick (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> bro



¯\_(ツ)_/¯ happens


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

It's not helping that I'm falling asleep after eating...
I need to find something to do or...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

everything has been making me wanna cry recently
help


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

What should I do next...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> View attachment 308264


this is truth


----------



## Mick (Aug 23, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What should I do next...



Signature & avatar. Still waiting to see what you're doing with those


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> everything has been making me wanna cry recently
> help


Wha? Why?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wha? Why?


Bruh idk literally every little thing makes me cry now


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> everything has been making me wanna cry recently
> help


What happened?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> this is truth


It was supposed to gif but whatever still is relevant


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

I may have almost cried watching a cartoon earlier...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What happened?


Idk
Probably hormones, I've been like this for a week


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

What Rodney the hamster need


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

*Googles Rodney*
*W h a t




*


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

Rodney is being beaten by a gang


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *Googles Rodney*
> *W h a t
> 
> 
> ...


that lowkey makes me sad..


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Bruh I nearly cried about not getting Popeye's


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *Googles Rodney*
> *W h a t
> 
> 
> ...


He wandered onto enemy territory


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> that lowkey makes me sad..


;; I don't like that hamster but this is sad


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> that lowkey makes me sad..


I barely know him and I don't see what everyone is going on about.


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

That looks a bit sad though


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> ;; I don't like that hamster but this is sad


same ;-;


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

What is this???


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

Rodney


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What is this???
> 
> View attachment 308274


;;


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What is this???
> 
> View attachment 308274


I think that dude is where all the hate stemmed from


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

I must find a novemeber birth stone


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> View attachment 308273
> Rodney


Well he sure is famous...


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

Theres a reddit devoted to that hamster


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Theres a reddit devoted to that hamster


Yea I know, thats overkill


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

At least there's this


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

I don't like him, but thats too much for a bunch of 3d pixels


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> At least there's this
> View attachment 308275


_beautiful_


----------



## Mick (Aug 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *Googles Rodney*
> *W h a t
> 
> 
> ...



That's a very sad scene but I can't stop laughing at Judy's angry eyes


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

It would be nice if Moe moved in
But I have NH burnout


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Rodney kinda grew on me when he was in my sister's town


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> It would be nice if Moe moved in
> But I have NH burnout


I may have put Moe's poster in my house...
I have his card...


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

I have NH burnout again
I am unmotivated
I changed my character to the opposite gender, still unmotivated
Unless if its for photo challenges, I'll play


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

I'm starting to get NH burnout...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

I


Seastar said:


> I'm starting to get NH burnout...


I've been having it


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

I've been playing ppt more, but more on the Tetris side
Idk why they did not do unlimited....


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

There's always _something_ for me to do in NH so I'm not burned out


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> There's always _something_ for me to do in NH so I'm not burned out


But I'm getting bored from the things I still need to do...


----------



## Mick (Aug 23, 2020)

TBT fair has me drawing instead of playing NH but I don't think I am burned out yet


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

I'm panicking as I don't know when the fair deadlines are but I still do nothing to get stuff done


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> But I'm getting bored from the things I still need to do...


I mean I get it,,


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

I've been doing more art for the fair recently
Also finished the signature
Maybe tommorow I will change my aesthetic


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Mick said:


> TBT fair has me drawing instead of playing NH but I don't think I am burned out yet


Yeah,, I just finished mt first dream picture which too long,, I've got other things to do. Now that I no loner have Nintendo online membership maybe I'll focus more on my island.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

I spend like every morning waiting for the Able Sisters to open because I'm looking for a certain hat...


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

I feel like I've been doing art for 5 days in a row now or something
At least my art's improved though


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Though I just realized I can't do trades. Rip


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Though I just realized I can't do trades. Rip


trades?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Tbh I'm not much in the mood to do anything. I just wanna sleep I guess.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> trades?


No membership no online trades


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

do you ever just undo a keyboard smash because the smash just doesn't look right


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

I just want a hat hhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

I smash my keyboard when I get excited


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

I want to dress as this character in NH


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I just want a hat hhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> View attachment 308294


In that specfic color?


----------



## Mick (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yeah,, I just finished mt first dream picture which too long,, I've got other things to do. Now that I no loner have Nintendo online membership maybe I'll focus more on my island.



Ah, I still need to start on that. I am currently trying to colour in that Celeste's Observatory drawing using only the colours in this triangle


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> In that specfic color?


Yes. It's as close as I can get to red


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Mick said:


> Ah, I still need to start on that. I am currently trying to colour in that Celeste's Observatory drawing using only the colours in this triangle
> View attachment 308297


Hold on that's a challenge?? I need the link.


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

Mick said:


> Ah, I still need to start on that. I am currently trying to colour in that Celeste's Observatory drawing using only the colours in this triangle
> View attachment 308297


What art software do you use?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

I guess I could do the make up challenge and draw rhe make up but idk


----------



## Mick (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hold on that's a challenge?? I need the link.



It's just this challenge but I am making it harder for myself because why not?




__





						Celeste's Observatory [Challenge One is here!!]
					

Good evening, friend.  I've been admiring the stars tonight. I hope you have done the same - otherwise it would be a shame to not be able to take in all of its glory.  Perhaps you could conjure colours up, in a way that would match the beauty of the yonder?  As I have said many times before...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				






Clockwise said:


> What art software do you use?


Krita, it's free and on pc. I heard it was pretty close to photoshop in its use (and I used to do a lot in photoshop) but it just does it better and nicer, for art that is


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

Time to read volume 2


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

This is still popping up when I search for this website on Google images... Uhhhh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

I'll just knock out as many in game challenges as posible

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020



Seastar said:


> This is still popping up when I search for this website on Google images... Uhhhh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> This is still popping up when I search for this website on Google images... Uhhhh


_peel the fur_


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> This is still popping up when I search for this website on Google images... Uhhhh


Internet fame


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'll just knock out as many in game challenges as posible
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020


That's me...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

So we just gotta color the line art..hmmm hopefully the selection tool of ibis paint can handle this. Though i'm already intimidated by Ace Marvel's entry..36 likes..


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 23, 2020)

oh **** oh **** what if i actually won that pride merch and my parents want to know why theres a 3x5 foot trans pride flag on my ****ING WALL


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

The good old memories of lptpw


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> oh **** oh **** what if i actually won that pride merch and my parents want to know why theres a 3x5 foot trans pride flag on my ****ING WALL


I saw someone say they convinced their parents it was a straight pride flag so they could get one... So, maybe that could work?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I saw someone say they convinced their parents it was a straight pride flag so they could get one... So, maybe that could work?


my parents arent that stupid lol ;;
and my siblings would know probably
its unlikely ill win anyways but if i do
_surprise im not a woman_


----------



## Mick (Aug 23, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> oh **** oh **** what if i actually won that pride merch and my parents want to know why theres a 3x5 foot trans pride flag on my ****ING WALL



Then it was totally a gift from your internet trans friend and you have it in your room because you like and support them?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *Googles Rodney*
> *W h a t
> 
> 
> ...


Animal Crossing 2: Rodney gets beaten up by a gang


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

Hmm....


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm....
> View attachment 308304


We've taken over


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> oh **** oh **** what if i actually won that pride merch and my parents want to know why theres a 3x5 foot trans pride flag on my ****ING WALL


Then thay know your trans.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 23, 2020)

Mick said:


> Then it was totally a gift from your internet trans friend and you have it in your room because you like and support them?


oooh yeah that might work...
ive been dropping hints so i feel like my older brother will put 2 and 2 together b  it he isnt nosy about that stuff so ill probably be fine ;;


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Bruh nah nevermind I can't color everyone else is better at coloring I suck I'm not an artist I need to not do art challenges.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> oooh yeah that might work...
> ive been dropping hints so i feel like my older brother will put 2 and 2 together b  it he isnt nosy about that stuff so ill probably be fine ;;


is your family homophobic/transphobic? if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

Um excuse me but _*why is my hat post already here???*_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

yoo there’s an entire Rodney hate subreddit tf


----------



## Mick (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Bruh nah nevermind I can't color everyone else is better at coloring I suck I'm not an artist I need to not do art challenges.



Participation prizes though :0 I don't think I'll have a chance either but doing it is kinda fun


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> yoo there’s an entire Rodney hate subreddit tf


I know omfg why


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> is your family homophobic/transphobic? if you don't mind me asking?


No,, they’re very supportive
(My brother and older sister are each bi and my aunt is a lesbian)
I just overthink a lot
 and I’m not sure how my parents feel about trans people ;-;


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Mick said:


> Participation prizes though :0 I don't think I'll have a chance either but doing it is kinda fun


I rather win the collectibles. I want the shooting stars one but since I can't art I won't bother.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> yoo there’s an entire Rodney hate subreddit tf


from flushed away or robots


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

I wonder how popular is my Judy entry and the coloring


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> No,, they’re very supportive
> (My brother and older sister are each bi and my aunt is a lesbian)
> I just overthink a lot
> and I’m not sure how my parents feel about trans people ;-;


Wow that's a crazy family woah


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I know omfg why





rodney hate mask ;(


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I wonder how popular is my Judy entry and the coloring


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> No,, they’re very supportive
> (My brother and older sister are each bi and my aunt is a lesbian)
> I just overthink a lot
> and I’m not sure how my parents feel about trans people ;-;


Oh that's nice!
I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

I honestly haven't even been participating in the fair much


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

The deeper you go...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

Very cursed
Please help
My eyes


Spoiler


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 308309rodney hate mask ;(


why
who in their right mind would buy that


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Wow that's a crazy family woah


_Oh I know_


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oh that's nice!
> I wish you the best of luck.


Tysm ;;


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

Rodney is over hated


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> The deeper you go...
> View attachment 308312


*sees Marie*
Uhhh-


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *sees Marie*
> Uhhh-


*Hologram Marie *


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *Hologram Marie *


Well yes but-


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I honestly haven't even been participating in the fair much


Too many/art slash irl contest. I'm too busy for a lot of them


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> from flushed away or robots


from animal crossing, although it would be much funnier


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> from flushed away or robots


_oh my
I remember those movies_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> from animal crossing, although it would be much funnier


*Rodney Copperbottom hate thread*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *Rodney Copperbottom hate thread*


_yes_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _oh my
> I remember those movies_


They were my childhood


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

Um-
I have Robots on DVD


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

The only thing I remember from Robots is that
One 
Very
Weird scene


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 23, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *Rodney Copperbottom hate thread*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

I think I remember robots


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *Rodney Copperbottom hate thread*


“screw copperbottom  he don’t deserve piper“


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Um-
> I have Robots on DVD


Me tooooo


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> The only thing I remember from Robots is that
> One
> Very
> Weird scene


The domino one or Fender with a skirt


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> The only thing I remember from Robots is that
> One
> Very
> Weird scene


ew
gross
i
remember


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Me tooooo
> 
> The domino one or Fender with a skirt


Wasn't there a scene with the pllt plllt


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

the one with the


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> the one with the


why they included it, I don't know


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> the one with the


O H
N O
help


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 23, 2020)

ALSO



***** RODDY*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> ALSO
> View attachment 308326
> ***** RODDY*


amazing


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 23, 2020)

Roddys a ****ing jerk and Rita should’ve left him 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020

**** you roddy. i love u rita


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Actually, I don't think I've ever seen Flushed Away...

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020

I just remember a lot of promos and a toy at my daycare

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020

my goal tomorrow is to make ori of the blind forest go all caps


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Actually, I don't think I've ever seen Flushed Away...
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020
> 
> I just remember a lot of promos and a toy at my daycare


Man I need to watch it again..
It’s super funny lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

"_ I hate being 18 cuz all the thicc girls are like 15 or something "  _said some dude on a different website I use-


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Actually, I don't think I've ever seen Flushed Away...
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020
> 
> ...


I am cowering in fear


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

Flushed Away is one of those movies I remember seeing but I remember nothing else besides the fact I saw it.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> "_ I hate being 18 cuz all the thicc girls are like 15 or something "  _said some dude on a different website I use-


That's
uh
concerning


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 23, 2020)

ALSO **** RODDY. AGAIN JUST. STAN RITA WE HATE RODDY IN THIS HOUSEHOLD.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I am cowering in fear


I found out how to so Imma do it


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I found out how to so Imma do it


no pls


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> That's
> uh
> concerning


Exactly-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> no pls


I'm 
gonna 
do it
Too bad he's going to sleep now

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020





RITA


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm
> gonna
> do it
> Too bad he's going to sleep now





no pls


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Help I love my line up a lot


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

@Origami I'm trash and my running looks weird and my forehead is big and overall I'm trash type in caps pls


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

I don't even know what's going on anymore...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't even know what's going on anymore...


honestly same


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> @Origami I'm trash and my running looks weird and my forehead is big and overall I'm trash type in caps pls





ggkghghr


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

I'm so trash I like to hang out in garbage cans 
Also my taste in almost everything is trash


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 23, 2020)

im treasuring this. forever.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 308337
> im treasuring this. forever. ❤


I see curse word @vris


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

Oh dang- my memory just went-


Enxssi said:


> thats why it looks like a mugshot _*INKLING*_


Um
H-help


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 308337
> im treasuring this. forever. ❤


It's my dream to be a ninja so ty


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I see curse word @vris


_Pls have mercy
I’m just a SMOL bad mouthed 13 year old _


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> _Pls have mercy
> I’m just a SMOL bad mouthed 13 year old _


@vr is


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm so trash I like to hang out in garbage cans
> Also my taste in almost everything is trash


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi you can't stop me


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> @vr is


_no ✝_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh dang- my memory just went-
> 
> Um
> H-help


I have no memory of writing that


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> _no ✝_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

Maybe _*I'm*_ the trash.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

E


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

@Origami


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I have no memory of writing that


I think the context was the avatar shaming thread...?
But I just thought it was funny, so I keep randomly remembering it.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Hey guys did you know frogs throw up their stomachs?
heYYUUUCK-
Oh would ya look at that


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hey guys did you know frogs throw up their stomachs?
> heYYUUUCK-
> Oh would ya look at that


AAAAAAAAAAA
*That's one of the most cursed things you've ever said.*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> AAAAAAAAAAA
> *That's one of the most cursed things you've ever said.*


Well I finally got it out of my system


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 23, 2020)

Spoiler: a single cuss








my dad works in cyber security and hes basically said this before


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Spoiler: a single cuss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought that said to make out with the computer


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Well I finally got it out of my system


....That better not be a pun.
-internal squid screaming-


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> E


E


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....That better not be a pun.
> -internal squid screaming-


_You bet your acid it is_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _You bet your acid it is_


..........Ribbon will scream some more now.
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ..........Ribbon will scream some more now.
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


That's very _intesting 
That was garbage lmao_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> That's very _intesting
> That was garbage lmao_


.......Please stop.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

a


Seastar said:


> .......Please stop.


ight


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

my plan did not work


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> my plan did not work


eh?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> @Origami I'm trash and my running looks weird and my forehead is big and overall I'm trash type in caps pls





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm so trash I like to hang out in garbage cans
> Also my taste in almost everything is trash


_*no*_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

ok i slep


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> eh?


im nOTE teling *you*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> my plan did not work


What happened?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> @Origami
> View attachment 308339


*no x2*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*no*_


_I'm right about the running thing_
My family makes fun of it so yeet

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020



Enxssi said:


> im nOTE teling *you*


nOtE


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What happened?


myplan was to remov my avtar to not make orgami type in full cap
it didn.wROK

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020

ok I go night now


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> myplan was to remov my avtar to not make orgami type in full cap
> it didn.wROK
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020
> ...


Maybe he's not here?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

I liek your new avi enx


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

How dumb would it be... if I went back to the Splatfest?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> How dumb would it be... if I went back to the Splatfest?


I don't think it'd be dumb


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I don't think it'd be dumb


I... wasn't doing well.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I... wasn't doing well.


Yeah, that's okay! Neither do I but ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 23, 2020)

Putting this here for u idiots


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Putting this here for u idiotsView attachment 308343


I've seen it before but now I'm wondering if I'm the one that causes the thoughts


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I've seen it before but now I'm wondering if I'm the one that causes the thoughts


Nah
Intrusive thoughts have been bad lately and I just wanna slap myself in the face
Because I DONT ****ING THINK THAT?? Like what why

And my brain goes
‘hey guess what’


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

Hmm... Is that like when I involuntarily think about nonsense or somehow revert back to my Kirby OC- Wait I didn't want to say that.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2020)

henlo


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> henlo


...Team egg?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Gonna drop this here because I'm dying of laughter




like this is what my humor has come to


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Gonna drop this here because I'm dying of laughter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.....Is it bad that I've already seen this?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ...Team egg?


hell yea bro


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 23, 2020)

the egg came first


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

I have a confession


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

I got my Switch but now I'm too tired to play...
Uggghhhh
I'm going to drink soda


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

I was just drawing recently


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I have a confession


What is it-


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

Tell


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

I just watched episodes 5 and 6 of nanbaka and cliffhanger why
It's so intense


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What is it-


Ehhhh nothing important the oncelor is kinda hot


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I just watched episodes 5 and 6 of nanbaka and cliffhanger why
> It's so intense


I got a cliffhanger in something I watched today... It ended with the main character crying.
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
I don't get the next episode until next Saturday...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ehhhh nothing important


_wowie_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _wowie_


crap I didn't edit it in time heck heck heck don't let Origami see


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I got a cliffhanger in something I watched today... It ended with the main character crying.
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> I don't get the next episode until next Saturday...


in nanbaka Jyugo had a whole fricking transformation scene and I think the fight is gonna get even more intense so I can't wait til tomorrow night

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> crap I didn't edit it in time heck heck heck don't let Origami see


I'll edit it


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

Well I saw that-
Uhhh
Yeah


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> in nanbaka Jyugo had a whole fricking transformation scene and I think the fight is gonna get even more intense so I can't wait til tomorrow night


Wow you're blazing through this series

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020



Seastar said:


> Well I saw that-
> Uhhh
> Yeah


bhsdakj _you saw nothing_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> bhsdakj _you saw nothing_


*giggling octopus noises*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

this is what happens when I scroll through memes on Tumblr I need to deactivate or something


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> this is what happens when I scroll through memes on Tumblr I need to deactivate or something


Be like me and just completely abandon it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wow you're blazing through this series
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020
> 
> ...


I've been watching two episodes a night lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I've been watching two episodes a night lol


aight aight don't talk about oncelor and I won't talk about jyugo


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> aight aight don't talk about oncelor and I won't talk about jyugo


kk


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

aight Imma head off to bed don't let Ori or Josuke see the posts


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> aight Imma head off to bed don't let Ori or Josuke see the posts


Josuke doesn't read back so I think I'd be safe but goodnight lol


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

I forgot to turn on my Switch... Do I really want to play Splatoon...


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 23, 2020)

We made it to the 24th century.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

I'm just over here being the usual failure that I am.


----------



## Chris (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Vrisnem Frogslimeofficial is restricted from viewing the page for some reason, and only this thread
> View attachment 308125
> She gets this when she tries to view it


Sounds like something on that page triggered the parental controls set-up on their network/device.


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

I have returned


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

I don't know why I'm still here, but I am.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

I just got up!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I just got up!


Oh, good morning!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh, good morning!


I got a relatively good night’s sleep compared to the last couple nights


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

Currently drawing right now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Currently drawing right now


Cool! What are ya drawing?


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Cool! What are ya drawing?


Trying to draw Ribbon
Seastar's oc
Probably going to try taking free art requests of the basement dwellers


----------



## Chris (Aug 23, 2020)

I woke-up at 10am and it's now 1pm. I think it's nap time.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

I'm just over here losing my sanity...
I was thinking "I don't remember what Agent 1 and Agent 2 look like.".
But I can't just Google that... _Why would I Google the Squid Sisters?_
...So yeah, that's how my morning is.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020

Lol, my solution was to look at all the images from Nintendo Badge Arcade.
So, I now remember.
Why is Callie wearing the same hat in Splatoon 2?


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

I should play badge arcade, but I don't want to update my 3ds


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I should play badge arcade, but I don't want to update my 3ds


I haven't touched it in a looooong time...
I'm sure if I try to now, it'll take forever to start up...


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

Idk if I want to include the squid mask in the drawing...
It just looks a bit strange with it...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Idk if I want to include the squid mask in the drawing...
> It just looks a bit strange with it...


Hmm? You mean the black around Inkling eyes? Hmm... would feel odd if it looked too human, I guess.


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

I just added one with and without a mask...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I just added one with and without a mask...


Oh, okay.


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

Time went fast...
Maybe because I was busy drawing


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Got tangled up in vines AGAIN...my morning’s going well


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Got tangled up in vines AGAIN...my morning’s going well


I'm just over here wondering yet again what in the world I'm allergic to.


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

Allergies are just annoying...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

I’m allergic to a candle I bought. It made me sad


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m allergic to a candle I bought. It made me sad


Is it those scented fragrance ones? Yeah I'm allergic to those cause it's basically chemicals in them :/


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

I have no idea what I'm allergic to
I just have seasonal allergies.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m allergic to a candle I bought. It made me sad





sheilaa said:


> Is it those scented fragrance ones? Yeah I'm allergic to those cause it's basically chemicals in them :/


A few years ago I started to hate candles...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Is it those scented fragrance ones? Yeah I'm allergic to those cause it's basically chemicals in them :/


It’s odd cuz I’m good with most scents. It’s just that one scent


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

I sure hope I don't have what Shrunk does...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I have no idea what I'm allergic to
> I just have seasonal allergies.


I have seasonal allergies too. I remember one time driving by a field and my allergies flaring up for hours after


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

Every season is allergy season for me =/


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Every season is allergy season for me =/


It’s mostly summer and fall for me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Good morning


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Good morning


Mornin’!


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

This is me with some of the stuff I saw recently outside tbt
-_-


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> This is me with some of the stuff I saw recently outside tbt
> -_-


So, Kurb. Yes?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> This is me with some of the stuff I saw recently outside tbt
> -_-


That would be me to the side view mirrors of one of my family’s cars a couple weeks ago


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> So, Kurb. Yes?


Nope


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Nope


Ah, okay.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s odd cuz I’m good with most scents. It’s just that one scent


yeah they are mostly the same though with a tiny hint of whatever scent it says on the package tho lol :/


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

I'll just... put this here...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Yea a couple weeks ago we found out that one of our cars hosted a *wasp nest *in the side view mirrors. My dad hit it with wasp killer tho


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea a couple weeks ago we found out that one of our cars hosted a *wasp nest *in the side view mirrors. My dad hit it with wasp killer tho


*Oh my gosh. *That's terrifying!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *Oh my gosh. *That's terrifying!


It doesn’t help that I have a fear of wasps


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It doesn’t help that I have a fear of wasps


Well, I do too.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

I used to have a fear of bees too but I think they’re cool now


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I used to have a fear of bees too but I think they’re cool now


I'm still terrified of bees, but I managed to safely get one out of my house once. Yes, I mean without killing it.


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

I remember when there was a bunch of angry bees chasing us
We made it out safely though
Never have I ever been stung by a bee before though


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I remember when there was a bunch of angry bees chasing us
> We made it out safely though
> Never have I ever been stung by a bee before though


I’m pretty sure I haven’t been stung either (IRL)


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I remember when there was a bunch of angry bees chasing us
> We made it out safely though
> Never have I ever been stung by a bee before though


My mom says I was, but I don't have any memory of it...


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

I don't even know how a bee sting feels like
At least I've never got stung by one before


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Ayo


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

Oh, good morning! Said the very sleepy octopus...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

I got a good nights sleep finally! The Chills FINALLY went away


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

I've started automatically waking up early, which is good for school but I'm still tired.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

The forest wakes me up


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> The forest wakes me up


do you wake up to bird calls or loud, scary sounds


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

I was actually up all night...
Um...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

ahh everyone here has a bad sleep schedule despite the fair's theme


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> do you wake up to bird calls or loud, scary sounds


Depends on how good the day is going to be


----------



## Chris (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m allergic to a candle I bought. It made me sad


That's so disappointing.


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

Why is there two Sabine on Google


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> That's so disappointing.


It was a scent I especially loved too


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 23, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Why is there two Sabine on Google
> View attachment 308432


double the goodness


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

And this

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020

Ah my favorite villager asserting his dominance


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ahh everyone here has a bad sleep schedule despite the fair's theme


It's weird too because I love sleep...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> View attachment 308433
> And this
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020
> ...


omg it kurby

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020



Seastar said:


> It's weird too because I love sleep...


yeah same
I just don't get what I want done during the day so I stay up a lot lol


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

There so many random threads even after searching basement dwellers on google


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> There so many random threads even after searching basement dwellers on google
> View attachment 308445


Oh, a suicide prevention town.


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

Hhhhh
I can't go off even though I have to


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

__





						Aokigahara Suicide Prevention Town
					

Mayor Bryōn of Aoki(ga)hara Dream Address: 4E00-0032-EBA1  Aokigahara is a forest at the bottom of Mount Fuji in Japan. It is also known as The Suicide Forest. Is it the second most popular destination where people have gone to commit suicide, right after the Golden Gate Bridge.    This town is...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				



found it
quite interesting


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

Ok I am forcing myself to go off now
Will return


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

My old username still brings up stuff...


----------



## Chris (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It was a scent I especially loved too


What was it?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> What was it?


It was a campfire-like scent. It smelled like marshmallows


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

Ah yes.
The best gif.
"Adeleine trips on a hot dog and dies."


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Ah yes.
> The best gif.
> "Adeleine trips on a hot dog and dies."


Truly a masterpiece


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Ah yes.
> The best gif.
> "Adeleine trips on a hot dog and dies."


I have that saved to my phone


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

Kirby 64: Adeline goes to Wienerschnitzel


----------



## Chris (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It was a campfire-like scent. It smelled like marshmallows


That sounds amazing.

My favourite one to light this week has been raspberry.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

hhhh the only Kirby game I played was on the NES...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> That sounds amazing.
> 
> My favourite one to light this week has been raspberry.


Sounds really good!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hhhh the only Kirby game I played was on the NES...


Oh, I've played that one. Kirby's Adventure?
Actually, I've played most of them.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> That sounds amazing.
> 
> My favourite one to light this week has been raspberry.


that must smell really nice. usually the only time we get candles is around Christmas.
any time i go to bath and body works I just smell all the candles and leave


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh, I've played that one. Kirby's Adventure?
> Actually, I've played most of them.


yep! Though I didn't know how to save games at the time so I didn't get far.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> that must smell really nice. usually the only time we get candles is around Christmas.
> any time i go to bath and body works I just smell all the candles and leave


If y’all’s have it around where you live Yankee Candle’s where it’s at


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yep! Though I didn't know how to save games at the time so I didn't get far.


Hmm... I thought that one autosaves... Oh well.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Hii


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hii


Hai!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm... I thought that one autosaves... Oh well.


Oh, maybe it did. I remember having to put them in a specific save area on the home menu.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hii


Hiiii!
Oh no I really don't want to be Kirby again


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

How surprised would y’all be if I told ya that my favorite mask has trees on it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> How surprised would y’all be if I told ya that my favorite mask has trees on it


It seems very fitting for you


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> How surprised would y’all be if I told ya that my favorite mask has trees on it


I'm not surprised at all.
But I bet you'll be surprised I don't have a squid or octopus themed one


----------



## Chris (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> If y’all’s have it around where you live Yankee Candle’s where it’s at


Almost all of mine are from Yankee Candle. With the exception of a pear and apple scented one I was gifted for secret santa - along with 40 individually wrapped packs of parma violet sweets because my santa thought it was hilarious.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

s b e v e


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Don't mind me I'm just doing line art for Doppio. Hhh


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm not surprised at all.
> But I bet you'll be surprised I don't have a squid or octopus themed one


Despite me carrying around a turquoise squid plushie, my parents don't know about the obsession at all... Oh well. And yes I do that at this age shhhhhh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> s b e v e


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Don't mind me I'm just doing line art for Doppio. Hhh


ay dopeyboy
will my name ever be fixed


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

Actually it kinda hurt to hear my mom ask me if I was a cat.... Hhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Almost all of mine are from Yankee Candle. With the exception of a pear and apple scented one I was gifted for secret santa - along with 40 individually wrapped packs of parma violet sweets because my santa thought it was hilarious.


I love the wax melts the most! I have an autumn scent I need to get started soon


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Actually it kinda hurt to hear my mom ask me if I was a cat.... Hhhhhhhhhhh


oh what happened


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ay dopeyboy
> will my name ever be fixed


Yes doppey booy


----------



## Chris (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I love the wax melts the most! I have an autumn scent I need to get started soon


I need to clean my wax melt burner. I've had the same lemon one stuck in there for over a year i think.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh what happened


All I did was go visit our pet cat...
My mom just still thinks I'm obsessed with cats...
I swear she doesn't even know Splatoon exists


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

My absolute favorite chicken


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

I think I will try to sleep now... Bye?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I think I will try to sleep now... Bye?


See ya later!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I think I will try to sleep now... Bye?


G'night!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Okay my phone better not be lying 4 and a half hours is my limit!! I might get more than the line art done for Doppio wait.. I better start working on coloring that Celeste pic *sigh*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Maybe the real man was the slaughters we made along the way


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

I had a big brain moment and thought my final lineup was all carnivores


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

@FrogslimeOfficial I had 2 pings last night


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I had a big brain moment and thought my final lineup was all carnivores


I mean, they technically ARE but to the person who doesn’t know Evwirt the majority are herbivores


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> @FrogslimeOfficial I had 2 pings last night


You're welcome


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

2 falsehoods


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 23, 2020)

I have risen like a discount phoenix


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

sharing again because this is important


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I have risen like a discount phoenix


We have discount phoenixes here


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I have risen like a discount phoenix


we must operate on the same brainwave cus I just woke from my slumber


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> sharing again because this is important


Future me listening to songs about drugs and money on my way to my 9-5 job

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> We have discount phoenixes here


Do they taste good


Origami said:


> we must operate on the same brainwave cus I just woke from my slumber


_Brother _


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Do they taste good


Why is that your first question


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Why is that your first question


Phoenixes are like burning chickens so if you kill one it’ll already be cooked, and if they’re discount phoenixes then maybe they don’t come back from the dead so i’m left with seared chicken


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

I need more rotisserie chicken this is confirmed


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Phoenixes are like burning chickens so if you kill one it’ll already be cooked, and if they’re discount phoenixes then maybe they don’t come back from the dead so i’m left with seared chicken


No it’s more like they’re tiny and they bite you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

@ohare01 I don't think they noticed


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No it’s more like they’re tiny and they bite you


So like little Torchicks from Pokemon


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> @ohare01 I don't think they noticed


your avatar is me realizing I lack rotisserie chicken


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> your avatar is me realizing I lack rotisserie chicken


you need to lay off the chicken


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> So like little Torchicks from Pokemon


I’m thinking more like those little brown finches you see everywhere


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you need to lay off the chicken


we all need to lay off some things but I think chicken is the least of my worries


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> we all need to lay off some things but I think chicken is the least of my worries


if you're eating a whole rotisserie chicken
it is a big worry


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> if you're eating a whole rotisserie chicken
> it is a big worry


Sometimes I wish I had one (especially after hard days)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Sometimes I wish I had one (especially after hard days)


those are good but
not a whole *** chicken


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> those are good but
> now a whole *** chicken


*Frogslime CUSSED*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *Frogslime CUSSED*


new around here?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> if you're eating a whole rotisserie chicken
> it is a big worry


I will eat a whole ass chicken if I so please


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> those are good but
> not a whole *** chicken


What about a whole bass


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> new around here?


But
You never cuss???


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> But
> You never cuss???


I do 
Maybe not on TBT as much



Origami said:


> I will eat a whole ass chicken if I so please


@Vrisnenn


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 23, 2020)

SDGDFGGGHGFYDFCHGGFFG


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> But
> You never cuss???


unlike me, resident sailor mouth


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What about a whole bass


I'd love some bass


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

I don’t use the bad words


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'd love some bass


Why would you eat a bass? That’s a lot of wood and metal strings


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'd love some bass


I put it in my forest stew


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Why would you eat a bass? That’s a lot of wood and metal strings


I'll swallow it whole


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'll swallow it whole


_I don’t think instruments are good for nutrition_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'll swallow it whole


kurby would like to know your location


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _I don’t think instruments are good for nutrition_


Fish is tho


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 308476


I wonder if there are frogs that can swallow basses whole


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I wonder if there are frogs that can swallow basses whole


I'm the only frog that can achieve such a thing


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Mmmm hecc I can't


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Vris said to keep our fruitin’ language clean


----------



## Chris (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Vris said to keep our fruitin’ language clean


I was literally about to say something along these lines, thank you!


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm the only frog that can achieve such a thing


Effervescent

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020

_Watch your language you son of a gun_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Effervescent


Isn't that some emo singer


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Isn't that some emo singer


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 308480


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 308481


Glorious


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 308480


Gimmie efervsecent fizzy drinkkk


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 23, 2020)

aww now i feel mean


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Nook’s been getting a deer reserve set up


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

wonder if seastar remembers I threw up my stomach


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wonder if seastar remembers I threw up my stomach


what




we've got quite the conversation going


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Can't tell if this is a cramp or an awkward kidney pain.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> what
> 
> View attachment 308486
> we've got quite the conversation going


Urgh I have to get my Tdap in the winter


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Seriously is this a . Cramp aaah


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> what
> 
> View attachment 308486
> we've got quite the conversation going


I threw up my stomach




__





						Basement Dwellers
					

no ✝  👀



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I threw up my stomach
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should've been there


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I threw up my stomach
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People call me cursed when this exists


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> People call me cursed when this exists


still cursed just not as much as me


Origami said:


> I should've been there


idk if that was before or after the oncelor thing


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> People call me cursed when this exists


You’re still somewhat convinced I’m a wendigo


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You’re still somewhat convinced I’m a wendigo


Yeah


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You’re still somewhat convinced I’m a wendigo


wendigo?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> still cursed just not as much as me
> 
> idk if that was before or after the oncelor thing


I was asleep


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> wendigo?


An ice giant with a deer skull for a head that eats people. It’s WAY different from a murder deer


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Hello I'm alive


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> An ice giant with a deer skull for a head that eats people. It’s WAY different from a murder deer


Oh.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Hello I'm alive


Hello alive I'm death


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

I was at store


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Hello I'm alive


heyo!
no one found out yet


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I was at store


Hai!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Help Im sad broke and I think I'm cramping


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Help Im sad broke and I think I'm cramping


oh
do you have a hot bean bag?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh
> do you have a hot bean bag?


No I'm at work,,


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Help Im sad broke and I think I'm cramping


I've been cramping too :c


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I've been cramping too :c


aH cramp buddies


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

oh that sucks I don't get 'em that much


----------



## Chris (Aug 23, 2020)

I have lamb for dinner.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

And I'm hungy


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

I just want menopause tbh 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> I have lamb for dinner.


Caniblism


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

ayo abri what'd you think of the latest episodes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I have lamb for dinner.


wait aren't those related to sheep


----------



## Chris (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Caniblism


It's not my fault I'm so delicious.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Oh wait Vreese pieces would you eat this rabbit?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ayo abri what'd you think of the latest episodes


5 and 6 were intense I loved them
I'm gonna try to watch 7 tonight if I have time


----------



## Chris (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh wait Vreese pieces would you eat this rabbit?


Absolutely. 100% would eat. 🍽


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It's not my fault I'm so delicious.


That can be taken in several non pg 13 ways sir


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh wait Vreese pieces would you eat this rabbit?


bro wtf don't tempt them


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

oh no Vris is becoming even more Dweller-like


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Absolutely. 100% would eat. 🍽


Mmm k thx for eating baby Ruby


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh no Vris is becoming even more Dweller-like


jikken cult vibes coming from vris


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh no Vris is becoming even more Dweller-like


We've cursed one mod let's get em all boys


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh no Vris is becoming even more Dweller-like


he's being cursed

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020



Milky star said:


> We've cursed one mod let's get em all boys


_even Jeremy_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> he's being cursed
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020
> 
> ...


I'll summon him


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> We've cursed one mod let's get em all boys



soon


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'll summon him


oh no

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020



Saltyy said:


> soon


Ori vibes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'll summon him


No


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

can I SUMMON the beasts


----------



## Chris (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> That can be taken in several non pg 13 ways sir


We're discussing eating lamb here!


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

im back @Origami did you type in all caps


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> can I SUMMON the beasts


no


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> We're discussing eating lamb here!




	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020



Saltyy said:


> no


Plz


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020
> 
> 
> Plz


no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> We're discussing eating lamb here!


Just so long as it isn’t venison


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Just so long as it isn’t venison


----------



## Chris (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Just so long as it isn’t venison


The restaurant I ordered from tonight doesn't sell venison. One two blocks away from it does though!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

I have more to confess


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> The restaurant I ordered from tonight doesn't sell venison. One two blocks away from it does though!


shouldn't have given vris ideas


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> The restaurant I ordered from tonight doesn't sell venison. One two blocks away from it does though!


Funny thing is I can’t think of any restaurant around where I live IRL that serves it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Funny thing is I can’t think of any restaurant around where I live IRL that serves it


well if there's ever a new restaurant being made tell us so if you go missing we know what happened


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> im back @Origami did you type in all caps


no

this is what happens when you know what a gear ratio is


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> no
> 
> this is what happens when you know what a gear ratio is
> View attachment 308499


all I know is car go brrrrrrrrr


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> well if there's ever a new restaurant being made tell us so if you go missing we know what happened


Urgh, there’s Evwirtian restaurants that serve venison


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I have more to confess


_tell_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _tell_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 308501


how bad can I possibly be


----------



## Chris (Aug 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> shouldn't have given vris ideas


Unfortunately I don't think it's on their takeout menu. They sell everything though - including crocodile, rabbit, etc. 


Your Local Wild Child said:


> Funny thing is I can’t think of any restaurant around where I live IRL that serves it


What a shame.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 308501


thats not how you hold an axe


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 308501


This invoked primal fear into the deepest regions of my murder deer mind. It makes me want to run away into the deepest brambles, never to be seen again except by other deer.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> how thicc can I possibly be


ikr


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 308501


wth?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> wth?


I have a folder


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ikr


That-that *thing *ruined my afternoon plans to walk in the forest


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I have a folder


Ok


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I have a folder


you dont


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> you dont


what makes you say that


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

fight fight fight


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what makes you say that


I hope origami’s right


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I hope origami’s right


I have more


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

show


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

oh no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I have more


Oh no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> show


I dunno if I should


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I dunno if I should


did I stutter?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

here's a not-so-bad one


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 308509
> here's a not-so-bad one


Wowie


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 308509
> here's a not-so-bad one


Yeah I got less of a reaction from that one


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 308509
> here's a not-so-bad one


Amazing


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

I'm debating whether or not I should post the most cursed


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what makes you say that





proof


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 308510
> proof


DUDE DUDE DUDE


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 308510
> proof


Hhhhhhhhh no

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm debating whether or not I should post the most cursed


I might low key run into the woods if you do


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> DUDE DUDE DUDE


sup


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I might low key run into the woods if you do


Origami spoiled it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Origami spoiled it


It’s awful


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

why


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> The restaurant I ordered from tonight doesn't sell venison. One two blocks away from it does though!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

I _do _have a folder


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I _do _have a folder
> View attachment 308511


What unspoken horrors lie within


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

Ok...?


----------



## Chris (Aug 23, 2020)

Lamb gone. It was delicious.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What unspoken horrors lie within


i do not wish to see anymore thicc onceler


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i do not wish to see anymore thicc onceler


I can make more


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I can make more


i would rather have origami type in all caps


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Lamb gone. It was delicious.


so can you answer the question of 

"If I ate myself would I be twice as big or disappear"


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Lamb gone. It was delicious.


I had the chance to try lamb once. I went with steak instead tho: it was delicious regardless


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i would rather have origami type in all caps


@Origami


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i would rather have origami type in all caps


you sure about that


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> @Origami


*NO WAIT-*


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> @Origami


hello in mario voice


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> hello in mario voice


do it do it do it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> you sure about that


Will it result in me running into the deepest reaches of the woods?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Will it result in me running into the deepest reaches of the woods?


we'll clear out the woods as a squadron together


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> we'll clear out the woods as a squadron together


To find me?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

trying to start a cult


----------



## Chris (Aug 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> so can you answer the question of
> 
> "If I ate myself would I be twice as big or disappear"


I mean I kind of want to take my shorts off so I guess twice as big.   


Your Local Wild Child said:


> I had the chance to try lamb once. I went with steak instead tho: it was delicious regardless


Lamb vs steak would be a tough decision. I love both!


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> To find me?


you're part of it remember?






	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020

the evwirt liberation squadron


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> you're part of it remember?
> 
> View attachment 308525


what lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> trying to start a cult


cult of dead anime characters? I'll join


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> you're part of it remember?
> 
> View attachment 308525
> 
> ...


ive never heard of this "evwirt liberal squad"


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> cult of dead anime characters? I'll join


bro she's not dead


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ive never heard of this "evwirt liberal squad"


you weren't here for it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> bro she's not dead


neither is trois but here we are


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

@Rosie977 

we will conquer the lands as depression futaba


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> you're part of it remember?
> 
> View attachment 308525
> 
> ...


If something extra cursed is put out I might run deep into Evwirt


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> @Rosie977
> 
> we will conquer the lands as depression futaba


ooga booga we sadd


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> you weren't here for it


aH im sory ori pls dont send a angery face


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ooga booga we sadd


me irl tbh


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> aH im sory ori pls dont send a angery face


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 308528


amazing


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


>


no plS


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

K working hard


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

I got my birthstone! :3


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I got my birthstone! :3


nice


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Aloha amigos


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Aloha amigos


hii


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

is the chat dead again


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

hi


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> is the chat dead again


Pretty much


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Aloha amigos


helo


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

dang it I thought origami I left
I was gonna spam nanbaka


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

I’m still around


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Would it be weird if I ordered a kids meal from any given restaurant?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Would it be weird if I ordered a kids meal from any given restaurant?


no kids' meals are 10/10


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Would it be weird if I ordered a kids meal from any given restaurant?


Idk


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Would it be weird if I ordered a kids meal from any given restaurant?


your 17


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Would it be weird if I ordered a kids meal from any given restaurant?


why would you get a virgin happy meal instead of a chad big mac


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Would it be weird if I ordered a kids meal from any given restaurant?


they're really cheap so no its smarr


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> why would you get a virgin happy meal instead of a chad big mac


the boy toys are always the best why WOULDN'T you?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

uh


----------



## Chris (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Would it be weird if I ordered a kids meal from any given restaurant?


Yes, it'd be a little weird.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

I'm getting mixed answers and I suddenly feel judged thanks


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm getting mixed answers and I suddenly feel judged thanks


just say your 17/16 or somethn

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020

happy meals are happy remember that for when your depressed


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

I just I'm hungry but not enough to eat a normal meal like I would. I hate to waste food I won't eat. It's free since I work here but still


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

if you really want to just say it's for your sister or something


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I just I'm hungry but not enough to eat a normal meal like I would. I hate to waste food I won't eat. It's free since I work here but still


make sure to double-check that the order is right
they mess mine up a lor


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> make sure to double-check that the order is right
> they mess mine up a lor


this is why McDonald is the worst they always screw up


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

They can't mess up if you make it lol

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020

Actually nah for get McDonald's they're kinda gross


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

ketchup on burgers is bleck


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ketchup on burgers is bleck


But there’s this awesome maple jam that Cracker Barrel had that made burgers perfection


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ketchup on burgers is bleck


What

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020

I put peanut butter on my hamburgers.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020
> 
> I put peanut butter on my hamburgers.


Why would you do that


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Why would you do that


Because this restaurant made a sweet n salty Asian style burger that was amazing. It had peanut butter on it. It was yummers


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020
> 
> I put peanut butter on my hamburgers.


Aaaaaaa why


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020
> 
> I put peanut butter on my hamburgers.


_*You what*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Because this restaurant made a sweet n salty Asian style burger that was amazing. It had peanut butter on it. It was yummers


Ah okay carry on


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020
> 
> I put peanut butter on my hamburgers.


sounds good
I usually go with cheese, meat, mustard, and mayo.
And buns, of course.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Aaaaaaa why


LMAO EVEN MATTY THINKS ITS GROSS


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

*BBQ on pizza peanut butter on hamburgers dry oats too *


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> LMAO EVEN MATTY THINKS ITS GROSS


No I found out why and now I’m game to try it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No I found out why and now I’m game to try it


 yes join me child


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020
> 
> I put peanut butter on my hamburgers.


milky why


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

I got a special jar of peanut butter to use


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *BBQ on pizza peanut butter on hamburgers dry oats too *


N O


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> milky why


Go back I just explained why


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No I found out why and now I’m game to try it


W H Y


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

I like dry oats for the texture. I also like grainy fudge


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

Uh this is making me more nauseous than the pancake cult


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> W H Y


Like, if you keep off all the conventional toppings and add something that pairs well with it it could be good


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Go back I just explained why


milly why


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Uh this is making me more nauseous than the pancake cult


same ima throw up


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

I like avocado on my burgers


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

It's so yummy..Thai style burgers are good


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I like avocado on my burgers


Avocados are for BLTs, not brugers


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I like avocado on my burgers


Oooh that's good. Avocado peanut butter burger


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Avocados are for BLTs, not brugers


It pairs well with bacon


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I like avocado on my burgers


I agree


----------



## Chris (Aug 23, 2020)

You lot come out with the strangest food combinations.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Avocados are for BLTs, not brugers


*oh I'm sorry I didn't know you were the food police. *


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *oh I'm sorry I didn't know you were the food police. *


The UW says she’s this


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *oh I'm sorry I didn't know you were the food police. *


shut your sound, i bet you eat marbles on pizza


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> shut your sound, i bet you eat marbles on pizza


Yeah in hopes I'll choke on one.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oooh that's good. Avocado peanut butter burger


what the frick im seriously getting nauseous


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You lot come out with the strangest food combinations.


right? me over here being a picky eater just being shocked by the combinations


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> shut your sound, i bet you eat marbles on pizza


I’m still looking for this legendary treat


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> right? me over here being a picky eater just being shocked by the combinations


same


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

y'all avocado cubes with garlic salt


----------



## Chris (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> right? me over here being a picky eater just being shocked by the combinations


I'll eat pretty much anything (except garden peas and cooked carrots, ugh) and this food combos still surprise me!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> y'all avocado cubes with garlic salt


no
if I throw up its your guy's fault


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

*I'm just not picky I'll try anything. I've eaten cow liver it was gross but I tried it. I'm just grateful to even have food I could be starving so I'm not gonna be picky just saying. *


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no
> if I throw up its your guy's fault


do you like avocados


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> do you like avocados


no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You lot come out with the strangest food combinations.


I’m the least pickiest member of my family I can’t help myself


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 23, 2020)

why is this even happening? Why am I even here? ew nope


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> right? me over here being a picky eater just being shocked by the combinations


yöu dön't have tö be a picky eater tö be shöcked at what these peöple eat


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> why is this even happening? Why am I even here? ew nope


i feel sick


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

_Im sorry can I see your guy's food police degrees oh right doesn't exist _


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> why is this even happening? Why am I even here? ew nope


They’ve all inherited my food tastes even though that’s the reason I’m being punished


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

I want some avocado now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> _Im sorry can I see your guy's food police degrees oh right doesn't exist _


Hey I ain’t policing you


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

People eat whatever they want. Heck people eat people so if you're gonna be "nauseous" "sick" be sick about that. *That's gross
*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

omfg I'm legit so nauseous 

I wasn't reading the thread but now I am and I might throw up


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> People eat whatever they want. Heck people eat people so if you're gonna be "nauseous" "sick" be sick about that. *That's gross*


you're making it worse


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

bight


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

How are y'all throwing up at avocados on burgers when someone had pancakes with a metric ton of syrup

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020



Origami said:


> View attachment 308561
> bight


sanwich


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> you're making it worse


I'm just saying. We shouldn't judge people's taste.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

I bet y’all’s agree I deserve to be stuck in here and randomly transform into a deer now


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> How are y'all throwing up at avocados on burgers when someone had pancakes with a metric ton of syrup
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020
> 
> ...


milky said avacodo and peanut butter burger omfg that's disgusting

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I bet y’all’s agree I deserve to be stuck in here and randomly transform into a deer now


you and milky do


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

it takes a lot to make me nauseous
this doesn't bother me at all lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> milky said avacodo and peanut butter burger omfg that's disgusting
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020
> 
> ...


You never had it so how would you know?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> milky said avacodo and peanut butter burger omfg that's disgusting
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020
> 
> ...


honestly sounds good
not warm peanut butter but maybe if it was chilled before being put on


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> honestly sounds good
> not warm peanut butter but maybe if it was chilled before being put on


_*whAT*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*whAT*_


Like I wouldn't want WARM peanut butter


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> honestly sounds good
> not warm peanut butter but maybe if it was chilled before being put on


That's exactly how I eat it!!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Need I remind you of the cold sandwich


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> it takes a lot to make me nauseous
> this doesn't bother me at all lol


it doesn't take much for me
once I threw up from a Popeyes chicken sandwich and now the thought of the sandwich makes me wanna barf
Haven't eaten one since


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

People eat whatever they want bet if a peanut butter hamburger was all that was left to eat and you were starving you'd eat it.


----------



## Chris (Aug 23, 2020)

Keep it civil please. 

What's the last book everyone read?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> it doesn't take much for me
> once I threw up from a Popeyes chicken sandwich and now the thought of the sandwich makes me wanna barf
> Haven't eaten one since


I almost ate one last night it's pretty yummy 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> Keep it civil please.
> 
> What's the last book everyone read?


Me read a book


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> People eat whatever they want bet if a peanut butter hamburger was all that was left to eat and you were starving you'd eat it.


no

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> Keep it civil please.
> 
> What's the last book everyone read?


Anne of the island I think


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

If it makes y’all feel better I’m making street corn now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Keep it civil please.
> 
> What's the last book everyone read?


Little Women
I would've finished by now had I not discovered this forum lol


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Little Women
> I would've finished by now had I not discovered this forum lol


bro I love that book


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Keep it civil please.
> 
> What's the last book everyone read?


the last book I remember reading in grade 12 was lord of the flies


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> bro I love that book


I'm so behind on it aHH


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> People eat whatever they want bet if a peanut butter hamburger was all that was left to eat and you were starving you'd eat it.


my stomach is legit hurting


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Actually wait don't ask me about books all I like is gay romance or psycho killer books hh


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> my stomach is legit hurting


ugh same


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> my stomach is legit hurting


Well nothing I can do. Take pecto.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Actually wait don't ask me about books all I like is gay romance or psycho killer books hh


why


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 23, 2020)

books?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> the last book I remember reading in grade 12 was lord of the flies


I HATE THAT STUPID BOOK


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ugh same


it huuurrttss


----------



## Chris (Aug 23, 2020)

I'm reading _A Feast for Crows_ by George R.R. Martin and _Final Fantasy XV: The Dawn of a New Future_ by Jun Eishima. The last one is disappointing me so far.

In checking GoodReads to remind myself of what I'm reading, I re-discovered one of my favourite quotes from a book called _Kingdom of Ashes _by Elena May: 





> No, Myra, the reason I like wine is much simpler. When I drink, my intelligence quotient drops temporarily. Less intelligent people are happier, don’t you agree?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why


Because I like what I like. Dork diaries doesn't hit the same.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Books are neat
Actually the last thing I read was probably on Wattpad


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Let me tell you about my two favorite books


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Because I like what I like. Dork diaries doesn't hit the same.


good taste


----------



## Chris (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Actually wait don't ask me about books all I like is gay romance or psycho killer books hh


I could provide you with many recommendations for gay romance novels. I've written several myself.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I could provide you with many recommendations for gay romance novels. I've written several myself.


wha


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Because I like what I like. Dork diaries doesn't hit the same.


oh my gosh dork diaries


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Keep it civil please.
> 
> What's the last book everyone read?


Like, for fun? I love literature but I don’t really sit down to read full novels. The last book I can remember reading fully was a required book on the history of the geology of the earth. I like fairy tales tho (if my theming doesn’t make it apparent)!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh my gosh dork diaries


Y E S


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

pain pain and more pain


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I could provide you with many recommendations for gay romance novels. I've written several myself.


*BLESS ME FATHER VREESE PIECES plz. funny I'm writing a gay novel too let's swap novels yeye
*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> pain pain and more pain


same


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Y E S


There's this one line I remember vividly
"does this lipstick make my butt look big"


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> same


first nauseous and now cramps h a h a


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> There's this one line I remember vividly
> "does this lipstick make my butt look big"


I don't remember that lmao


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh my gosh dork diaries


i never read that but I want to so bad


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> There's this one line I remember vividly
> "does this lipstick make my butt look big"


to the ooc thread for you!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i never read that but I want to so bad


you shouldd


----------



## Chris (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *BLESS ME FATHER VREESE PIECES plz. funny I'm writing a gay novel too let's swap novels yeye*


Could be fun. The protagonist of the project I'm currently working on is sleeping with the eunuchs in his religious father's employ.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I don't remember that lmao


I can't remember what book it was, but the main character got stuck in a jail cell with the bully


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

-internal screaming-


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> -internal screaming-


-internal vrisneming-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I can't remember what book it was, but the main character got stuck in a jail cell with the bully


hmm I don't remember which book it was


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Could be fun. The protagonist of the project I'm currently working on is sleeping with the eunuchs in his religious father's employ.


I'm intrigued


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2020)

guys y'all should read yukio mishima, his works are awesome.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Could be fun. The protagonist of the project I'm currently working on is sleeping with the eunuchs in his religious father's employ.


The protagonist in my novel is an alien who was forcibly moved to the crappiest earth in their galaxy due to a war between his home planet and the enemy planet!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> The protagonist in my novel is an alien who was forcibly moved to the crappiest earth in their galaxy due to a war between his home planet and the enemy planet!


plot twist they made covid


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> The protagonist in my novel is an alien who was forcibly moved to the crappiest earth in their galaxy due to a war between his home planet and the enemy planet!


Megamind?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> plot twist they made covid


Good idea but no. My plot twist deeper than that..


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

The last book I leafed over is a big book of smaller articles called “America the Beautiful”. It’s goes over pretty much any natural area in the USA. My dad got it for me years ago but I still look over it from time to time for scenery inspiration


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Megamind?


Hehe no! Cute idea. Haha


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Megamind?


amazing


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> The last book I leafed over is a big book of smaller articles called “America the Beautiful”. It’s goes over pretty much any natural area in the USA. My dad got it for me years ago but I still look over it from time to time for scenery inspiration


 B o r I n g


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2020)

need to dig around work for a new book, last one I finished was On the Road - The Original Scroll. Awesome.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> B o r I n g


Hey the last book I read fully was a geology book that literally has a chapter called “The Boring Billion” so this is way more interesting


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Another book I read was Homework by Julie Andrews
An autobiography


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Hoshi hates humans and animals and anything from earth but it all changes when he meets a yokai/human and falls in love the only problem is the Yokai has been dead for centuries nobody knows he even exist..he doesn't even know of his existence since his memory resets every week.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Another book I read was Homework by Julie Andrews
> An autobiography


B o r I n g


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hoshi hates humans and animals and anything from earth but it all changes when he meets a yokai/human and falls in love the only problem is the Yokai has been dead for centuries nobody knows he even exist..he doesn't even know of his existence since his memory resets every week.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020
> 
> ...


uh what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> B o r I n g


I had to choose a biography for a school assignment so I did one I liked
Also there was no Robin Williams one I could find


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> uh what


It makes way more since if you read my story on Wattpad! I'm not good with formulating my ideas in short compacted sentences
 My brain can't really condense its own ideas.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

For real though geology is cool and it helped me with world building


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I had to choose a biography for a school assignment so I did one I liked
> Also there was no Robin Williams one I could find


Okay fair


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> It makes way more since if you read my story on Wattpad! I'm not good with formulating my ideas in short compacted sentences
> My brain can't really condense its own ideas.


ok


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> For real though geology is cool and it helped me with world building


..._world building_
hm


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> It makes way more since if you read my story on Wattpad! I'm not good with formulating my ideas in short compacted sentences
> My brain can't really condense its own ideas.


What's your Wattpad?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ok


^^ if ya want you could read it on Wattpad I'll send a link!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> What's your Wattpad?


Ooh uh it's hold on let me get a link


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ..._world building_
> hm


The literary term for coming up with fantastic places


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Neat-o


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> ^^ if ya want you could read it on Wattpad I'll send a link!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020
> 
> ...


no


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no


Oh okay your loss :3


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh okay your loss :3


thx


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Y’all’d probably think that what I enjoy to read is boring as all else but I think it’s cool


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

My computer being dumb


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

wattpad eh

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020

I remember back in the day on fanfiction dot net I'd read stupid Mario and sonic survivor crossover things


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> wattpad eh
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020
> 
> I remember back in the day on fanfiction dot net I'd read stupid Mario and sonic survivor crossover things


interesting


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

okay here is my Wattpad


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> wattpad eh
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020
> 
> I remember back in the day on fanfiction dot net I'd read stupid Mario and sonic survivor crossover things


I need the source 
for a school project


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

View attachment 308598 okay here is my Wattpad

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020

Ugh double send stupid wifi


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> View attachment 308598 okay here is my Wattpad
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020
> 
> Ugh double send stupid wifi


Pretend I followed you
Can't have anyone finding my account


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> View attachment 308598 okay here is my Wattpad


@alwayssatisfied


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I need the source
> for a school project


no idea


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> wattpad eh
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020
> 
> I remember back in the day on fanfiction dot net I'd read stupid Mario and sonic survivor crossover things


Fanfiction.net is the og..but I just like being able to use Wattpad on my phone

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020



Saltyy said:


> @alwayssatisfied


No don't ruin my Hamilton reference.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Wait Milky the story is R-18


----------



## Chris (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> My brain can't really condense its own ideas.



I know this feeling. This is how my project evolved from a standalone novel into at _least_ a five-book series.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

hhhhhh my street corn is almost done


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wait Milky the story is R-18


Haha yeah. It's a joke with me and my sister.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Fanfiction.net is the og..but I just like being able to use Wattpad on my phone
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020
> 
> ...


@alwaysunsatisfied


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Haha yeah. It's a joke with me and my sister.


It's COUNTRYHUMANS WHAT


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Haha yeah. It's a joke with me and my sister.


Plus that's the wrong one. The one that's just "." Is my current project

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It's COUNTRYHUMANS WHAT


Exactly. It's a l l m y s I s t e r l I k e s so God please help me escape the flag people


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

amazing


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I know this feeling. This is how my project evolved from a standalone novel into at _least_ a five-book series.


Oh gosh I feel like that'll happen with my project,,

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 308601
> amazing


Oh yes 110/5 writing


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 308601
> amazing


okay now I have to write a wattpad full of dumb cliches


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Seriously tho I hate country humans it's cringe and I can't handle it.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

"It is 6097, Bill wurtz has taken over the world"


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

the best fanfic ever





						Ratalouis (A Louis Tomlinson fanfic with a twist) - ratatouille123 - Wattpad
					

This is the story of Ratalouis. Ratalouis is a small rat with a big love for Eleanor, the most beautiful and artistocratic rat in all of Paris. Ratalouis knows...




					www.wattpad.com


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

My stuff tends to be PG-13 (leaning towards PG more)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> "It is 6097, Bill wurtz has taken over the world"


that's a world I wanna live in


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

"At this time everyone was in peace because Bill wurtz was ruling with memes"


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> "At this time everyone was in peace because Bill wurtz was ruling with memes"


omg


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

"But then the fire nation attacked"


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> "But then the fire nation attacked"


_OMG_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

"zuko was resurrected from the dead and from avatar and fused with shadow the hedgehog due to an over obsessive fan"


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

HOLY WOW


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> "But then the fire nation attacked"


I'm the leader of the fire nation


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm the leader of the fire nation


ZukO?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

" But let's get into that later "


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Hmm..I need to draw some cover art for my story but what would I draw..


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

"meanwhile the true hero of the story was being resurrected from the dead"


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ZukO?


Yes I'm Zuko plot twister


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

imagine writing fanfiction
can't be me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

"It was none other than....."


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

omg omg the buildup


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

" PO FROM TELLIETUBBIES"


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> " PO FROM TELLIETUBBIES"


HOLY CRAP WOW


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

"yes the god himself has come to save the land"


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Hhhhh the best fanfic title I ever heard was “Spidder Parker Loves the Baseball” and it called the Green Goblin “Greem Goblin. I named a shiny Ariados in honor of that legendary name


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hhhhh the best fanfic title I ever heard was “Spidder Parker Loves the Baseball” and it called the Green Goblin “Greem Goblin. I named a shiny Ariados in honor of that legendary name


_I'm w h e e z i n g_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

"but at this very moment akechi from p5 got resurrected and killed Bill wurtz"

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020

"rumor has it they were killed for not having an ihop underwater"


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> "but at this very moment akechi from p5 got resurrected and killed Bill wurtz"
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020
> 
> "rumor has it they were killed for not having an ihop underwater"


BILL WURTZ NOOO


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

"so po came and challenged them to  a fight to the death"

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020

" po absolutely murdered them "


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

flashbacks to reading fanfiction at 9 years old


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

"The site of akechi's death is marked with po"






	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020

"Every year akechi stans drop pancakes into the river as tribute"

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020

" but at this very moment, po left this pitiful earth and it's all akechi's fault "


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> flashbacks to reading fanfiction at 9 years old


_oh no
oh nonononono_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _oh no
> oh nonononono_


splatoon fanfiction


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

"since the death of Bill wurtz the world needed a new leader, but it couldn't be po"


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

O H


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> splatoon fanfiction


I found
SOme stuff
Not for 9yos


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> splatoon fanfiction


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

"everyone was voting on who it should be and who they should resurrect"


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> flashbacks to reading fanfiction at 9 years old


I'll admit it I did read some r 18 stuff at that age


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

" the top results were the following: "


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> " the top results were the following: "


I'm getting giddy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

"batman, Morgana, the dog from blue's clues, peppa pig, and pepe the frog"


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'll admit it I did read some r 18 stuff at that age


i found some actual good ones tho but i didn't read 18 ones cause im smort


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i found some actual good ones tho but i didn't read 18 ones cause im smort


I was not smart
Too curious


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

"Since nobody could decide they were all resurrected and became the divine council, they vowed to take down shadow zuko"


----------



## Chris (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh gosh I feel like that'll happen with my project,,


Characters have a life of their own! 



Your Local Wild Child said:


> My stuff tends to be PG-13 (leaning towards PG more)


Mine is all 18+.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I was not smart
> Too curious


i knew better than that- but i did read teen ones


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i found some actual good ones tho but i didn't read 18 ones cause im smort


Yeah 18 stuff ba d

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> Characters have a life of their own!
> 
> 
> Mine is all 18+.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i knew better than that- but i did read teen ones


I wish I was as smort as you


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Characters have a life of their own!
> 
> 
> Mine is all 18+.





Milky star said:


> Yeah 18 stuff ba d
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020


the


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

"shadow zuko was building their secret base in the ground"


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I wish I was as smort as you


rip


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

I need help with cover art,, for my novel ;;


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Anyways rip Bill Wurtz I wanna read Vris' stuff


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I need help with cover art,, for my novel ;;


but you can draw


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

"but what nobody expected was that TBT was still running, except the website died, but a secret society formed underground, only the members of the basement can survive here"


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> "but what nobody expected was that TBT was still running, except the website died, but a secret society formed underground, only the members of the basement can survive here"


I can see this happening


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> but you can draw


N o


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

"The weak perish but the strong survive"


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> N o


-looks at your Ruby drawing-
_Oh really_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> "The weak perish but the strong survive"


So apparently only Josuke will live


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

" Here literally everyone was resurrecting people and making them fight to the death, usually rigged by the people preferring the other character "


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> -looks at your Ruby drawing-
> _Oh really_


Yes really


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> So apparently only Josuke will live






nope rip


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

L


Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 308606
> nope rip


MFAO


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> " Here literally everyone was resurrecting people and making them fight to the death, usually rigged by the people preferring the other character "


"fights include'


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 308606
> nope rip


LOL WHAT


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

ooooh


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yes really


No


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

So have y'all seen Cuties.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

"joker from p5 vs Batman joker, rigged by saltyy for the p5 one to win"
 "Jotaro vs Tom nook, rigged by Ohare01 for Jotaro to win"
 "P5 Makoto vs that one other makoto rosie keeps talking about, rigged by Rosie for the boy makoto to win"


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> No


Yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> "joker from p5 vs Batman joker, rigged by saltyy for the p5 one to win"
> "Jotaro vs Tom nook, rigged by Ohare01 for Jotaro to win"
> "P5 Makoto vs that one other makoto rosie keeps talking about, rigged by Rosie for the boy makoto to win"


oh my god yes



Milky star said:


> So have y'all seen Cuties.


oh my god no


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> So have y'all seen Cuties.


?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

"but anyway yeah basically everyone was vibing with the winners of the fights because this is the future where we can do whatever tf we want"


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh my god yes
> 
> 
> oh my god no


beat me to both so.^^^^


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

I just ate corn like a cool murder deer


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> So apparently only Josuke will live


ahem


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ?


It's a Netflix movie 
It was supposedly marketed _really _badly

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020



Origami said:


> ahem


oh yeah
And Kurb


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

lets not talk about the netflix thing on tbt guys not a good idea


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

"shadow zuko wanted power so they messed with the basement dweller gang"


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Guys. GUYS. Do you know about the Oogieloves?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> lets not talk about the netflix thing on tbt guys not a good idea


idk What it is


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> idk What it is


you don't need to it's terrible


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

" That was the worst mistake ever made "


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

My sister gave me a balloon animal and it's slowly coming on done. Every so often I hear _phop_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> you don't need to it's terrible


I just looked it up and okay..?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

"saltyy shot them with a sniper rifle, ohare01 did nothing because she's too pacifist, rosie977 burnt them with a flamethrower"


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> "saltyy shot them with a sniper rifle, ohare01 did nothing because she's too pacifist, rosie977 burnt them with a flamethrower"


*hunger games flashbacks*


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> "saltyy shot them with a sniper rifle, ohare01 did nothing because she's too pacifist, rosie977 burnt them with a flamethrower"


...but...
Fire? How dare you ;-;


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh my god yes
> 
> 
> oh my god no


It's so grosss


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

" kurb shoved a toothpick down their throat"


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> "saltyy shot them with a sniper rifle, ohare01 did nothing because she's too pacifist, rosie977 burnt them with a flamethrower"


accurate


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 23, 2020)

There’s gendered steam classes at school and now I’m feeling BAD


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ...but...
> Fire? How dare you ;-;


what


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what


My fire abilities are non-existent lmao


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

"origami showed them the vaporeon thing"


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> There’s gendered steam classes at school and now I’m feeling BAD


oh no
what's a steam class?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> My fire abilities are non-existent lmao


I said a flamethrower not a campfire


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh no
> what's a steam class?


Basically more hands on science
I got digital art tho :0


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> "origami showed them the vaporeon thing"


Saltyy's just recreating hunger games


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Spoiler: I’m so sorry


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Spoiler: I’m so sorry


_what_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

"basically shadow zuko was made ****"


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

ahem


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _what_


That’s one of my favorite actors degraded to a bubble-loving cowboy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ahem


wanna see a onceler


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 23, 2020)

Anyone want any... "bread"? _for celebrating of course ahahahah_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Anyone want any... "bread"? _for celebrating of course ahahahah_


bread impaled with nanas


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Anyone want any... "bread"? _for celebrating of course ahahahah_


If it’s going to trap me as a deer no


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> There’s gendered steam classes at school and now I’m feeling BAD


Oh-


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> If it’s going to trap me as a deer no


don't worry not that... other things though


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

*TEAM SPICE WON ARTFIGHT*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> don't worry not that... other things though


It’s still sus


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

"when the basement dwellers announced their victory over shadow zuko they all became part of the council"


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s still sus


just eat one


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wanna see a onceler


absolutely not


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

"Yes the basement legends got to hang out with other legends"


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> just eat one


That sounds like a recipe to get me trapped as a deer


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> absolutely not


are you sure


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

" rosie and saltyy literally just hung out with morgana"


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That sounds like a recipe to get me trapped as a deer


EAT THE BREAD ALREADY YOU DEER


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> There’s gendered steam classes at school and now I’m feeling BAD


Whatt


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

" origami proceeded to show pepe the frog the vaporeon thing"


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> " rosie and saltyy literally just hung out with morgana"


sounds about right


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> EAT THE BREAD ALREADY YOU DEER


(0(η )0 )


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> are you sure


ive told you before i do not wish to see thicc onceler


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

"and literally nobody gave a crap about peppa pig"


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> (0(η )0 )


test number 001:




[REDACTED]


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ive told you before i do not wish to see thicc onceler


he won't be thicc


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> test number 001:
> View attachment 308627
> [REDACTED]


I need to know what was redacted cuz those look like they’ll curse me


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I need to know what was redacted cuz those look like they’ll curse me


...no


----------



## Mick (Aug 23, 2020)

how are my favourite people doing today


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> he won't be thicc


i do not wish to see cursed onceler


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> "and literally nobody gave a crap about peppa pig"


what did I do


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

"as such peppa pig was executed because 


"


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Mick said:


> how are my favourite people doing today


Good other than the fact that Rosie might be trying to trap me as a deer

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> ...no


I’m not eating them then


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what did I do


 Probably just stayed at the basement dweller base because jotaro was over there


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i do not wish to see cursed onceler





no


----------



## Mick (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Good other than the fact that Rosie might be trying to trap me as a deer



@Rosie977 Stop that, I will bite you


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ive told you before i do not wish to see thicc onceler


how bad can i be
im just doing what comes naturally


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 23, 2020)

Mick said:


> @Rosie977 Stop that, I will bite you


>.>


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

"anyways the original council became the council, the basement dwellers became the high council"


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 308631
> no


Even though I might be tempting fate that actually isn’t too bad


----------



## Mick (Aug 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> >.>



Thanks.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

I swear I hear faint Discord pings when I close my eyes


----------



## Mick (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I swear I hear faint Discord pings when I close my eyes



buhdoop


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Mick said:


> buhdoop


_there it is again_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I swear I hear faint Discord pings when I close my eyes


let me help with that


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 23, 2020)

don't worry we'll continue with zero two later


----------



## Chris (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


>



I've included a silly snippet in the spoiler. I've blacked out the words I don't want the younger ones Googling. Much of the first book in the series is just a regency council bickering constantly. Here is them deciding how they are going to procure blood (they're vampires):



Spoiler



_it's been 30 minutes so i'm taking this down now!_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *TEAM SPICE WON ARTFIGHT*


aww really  gg


Milky star said:


> Whatt


WHY DOESNIT NEED TO BE GENDERED ITS ****ING DIGITAL ART WHAT THE ****


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> let me help with that


idk might be making it worse

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020

Enxssi simply couldn't handle the onceler


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

"but the true enemy had only just surfaced"


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

JoJo MMD > Cuties 





	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020



Lothitine said:


> aww really  gg
> 
> WHY DOESNIT NEED TO BE GENDERED ITS ****ING DIGITAL ART WHAT THE ****


Just go on the boy side you're a dude


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

"The true enemy is..."


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

im bringing out the CAPS


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I've included a silly snippet in the spoiler. I've blacked out the words I don't want the younger ones Googling. Much of the first book in the series is just a regency council bickering constantly. Here is them deciding how they are going to procure blood (they're vampires):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_I see a bad word I'm gonna call Vrisnem_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Oy my parents love crime drama and it’s always a bit too hardcore for me. The only one in that genre I liked was Monk


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I've included a silly snippet in the spoiler. I've blacked out the words I don't want the younger ones Googling. Much of the first book in the series is just a regency council bickering constantly. Here is them deciding how they are going to procure blood (they're vampires):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bruh you blocking out words F


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

" the true enemy was none other than- "

 "Oh wow look at that there's a narrator, said a voice in the distance"


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> JoJo MMD > Cuties
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No they're nonbinary


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 308639
> im bringing out the CAPS


does kurb know how to type like he isn't having a stroke


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

"okay who are you and why can you hear me I'm trying to tell a story here"

 "well it's not my fault I can hear you"


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> No they're nonbinary


O h


----------



## Chris (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _I see a bad word I'm gonna call Vrisnem_


I ran it through TBT first to be sure nothing in there would be caught by the swear filter.   


Milky star said:


> Bruh you blocking out words F


If Ohare Googled what was written there she'd cry.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> does kurb know how to type like he isn't having a stroke


it's typical kurb


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> "okay who are you and why can you hear me I'm trying to tell a story here"
> 
> "well it's not my fault I can hear you"


4th wall breaks are my jam


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

"can you shut up please I'm just the narrator"

 "no I don't think I will"


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I ran it through TBT first to be sure nothing in there would be caught by the swear filter.
> 
> If Ohare Googled what was written there she'd cry.


oh gosh :')


----------



## Mick (Aug 23, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I've included a silly snippet in the spoiler. I've blacked out the words I don't want the younger ones Googling. Much of the first book in the series is just a regency council bickering constantly. Here is them deciding how they are going to procure blood (they're vampires):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The way I see other bad words but can't figure out which ones would fit under that black stripe makes me feel like I am actually too innocent


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I ran it through TBT first to be sure nothing in there would be caught by the swear filter.
> 
> If Ohare Googled what was written there she'd cry.


;;


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> "can you shut up please I'm just the narrator"
> 
> "no I don't think I will"


I understood that reference


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Should I post a snippet of my story


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Mick said:


> The way I see other bad words but can't figure out which ones would fit under that black stripe makes me feel like I am actually too innocent


now I'm curious as to what's under the line


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

guys i need a show of love reacts to convince kurb not to buy car game

lend me your energy


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 23, 2020)

We're here (yay) cya later
Looks like I'm left on a cliffhanger :c


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

nvm


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> guys i need a show of love reacts to convince kurb not to buy car game
> 
> lend me your energy


let him buy car game


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> let him buy car game


no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no


crashing car is fun


----------



## Chris (Aug 23, 2020)

Mick said:


> The way I see other bad words but can't figure out which ones would fit under that black stripe makes me feel like I am actually too innocent


It's not a bad word but rather an act.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

"Please don't"

" Then shut up already cat"


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It's not a bad word but rather an act.


oh gosh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It's not a bad word but rather an act.


----------



## Mick (Aug 23, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It's not a bad word but rather an act.



Verbs are words!


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

this is not ok


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Okay my turn to show my novel


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

I think I can guess what's under Vris' black line


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

"Anyways the true enemy is...."

" are you seriously going to cliffhanger them again"

"alright you know what I was gonna say zero suit samus infused with the powers of seastar's ocs but ill try something else"


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 308641
> this is not ok


kurb why


----------



## Chris (Aug 23, 2020)

Mick said:


> Verbs are words!


I'll PM you.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I think I can guess what's under Vris' black line


oh no


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I think I can guess what's under Vris' black line


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Hehehehe I barely write anything down of my stories but I scribble concept art


----------



## Mick (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I think I can guess what's under Vris' black line



This is like the mirrors where some people see it but nobody is allowed to actually say it


----------



## Chris (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I think I can guess what's under Vris' black line


You shouldn't even know the word that was written there.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

"the true enemy is now INKLING FUTABA BEING MIND CONTROLLED BY A PANCAKE"


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You shouldn't even know the word that was written there.


Uhm
Well I've been on the internet for a while


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

I do have deer!Matty sketched out maybe I should get it finished lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

I must know what it says Vreese pieces


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

nvm


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

I don't wanna know I'd like to keep the small amount of innocence I have left


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

i have an idea of what it was but i dont really care about it lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

"Whatever if you think you can do a better job narrating than be my guest."

" well I can "

"Step right up dumb cat"

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020

*morgana is now narrating the story*


----------



## Mick (Aug 23, 2020)

I have gained _knowledge _


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

I like how Saltyy is still writing the fic


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Spoiler: Story lol



.  
??? P.O.V
"Are you sure you want to do this?" The frazzled scientist asked as he shuffled his way across his lab, making final adjustments to his equipment. Once the man was finished with the adjustments he hooked up his test subjects to the machinery getting the couple settled in his lab. "You know once I start this and you do this there is no going back. Doing this could not only potentially shorten your life but it can halve them all together." The man said trying to keep the panic in his voice low and discreet. "We don't care, no matter how much life essence we have to give up in order to have a child we'll do it because, in the end all that matters to us is to be loving and caring parents." The couple nearly sang with passion burning behind each word. "Well alright then. I'll intiate the life essence extraction sequence now then. The process will take roughy ten minutes to extract the exact amount of essence needed to create your child." The scientist explained as he pulled his old goggles from his pale and sweaty forehead to over his dull black beads for eyes. "Well hurry up then. We're ready then." The husband said as he took a hold of his wife's hand and intertwined his fingers with hers gripping her hand like his life depended on it. With that, that the scientist pulled a lever on his machine that soon started the extraction process.

After what seemed like eternity the process of creating life was completed. The scientist had carefully retrieved the newly created baby from the chamber it was created in. Once he had a secure grasp on the child he carefully wrapped the child in a fresh blanket he sown days before. "I'm not too good at wrapping babies in swaddles. Despite the fact I've been doing it for years but, here is your newly created child what shall you name him?" With beaming smiles on their faces the couple looked at their child who was held so snuggly in the scientist arms. With no hesitation the couple happily yelled out the name they had chosen. "We'll shall name him Kagayaku Hoshi and we shall take him to Earth for the ultimate life!"




	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020



Mick said:


> I have gained _knowledge _
> 
> View attachment 308643


I must gain knowledge


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Spoiler: Story lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Megamind megamind megamind


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Plz read my


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Megamind megamind megamind


N o


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Spoiler: Story lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bro that's good


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Spoiler: Plz read 



.  
"Hoshi-kun! Hoshi-kun! Won't you come here and help your father? He thinks-" "shut up! I'm not in the mood for your stupid antics right now and not ever! I don't give two ****s what dad thinks about himself, me, you, us, or anything! Don't be weird and add "kun" to the end of my name we're not from Japan or even this planet!" I slammed my bedroom door letting out a regretful sigh as I flopped onto my bed face down. I was nearly on the verge of breaking down and screaming into my pillow like a crazy loon that belonged in the mental hospital, when a cold wisp of air hovered near the left side of my resting body. I already knew who was there but I still resisted the urge to look up anyways. However, when I noticed the bright blue glowing light, I had no choice but, to acknowledge the presents of my pet. I sat up and took a glance at who was next to me. "Ah yeah! I knew you couldn't resist the glow! Okay now tell me what's up? Why are you yelling at your parents yet again Hoshi?" the floating aqua rock had asked while looking rather dumbfounded by my actions. "Ah Chiho..you just won't get it. You don't gotta worry about fitting in the stupid country. You always stay home so you're life is just as easy as a dog's life." I said while pouting like a child. Chiho looked at me like he was confused but then the silly rock smiled at me. Which made my heart feel rather warm but, it still didn't stop me from pouting. "Aww Hoshi sir, it's gonna be fine! You're parents are doing their best despite the fact the fact they refuse to learn English or Japanese they're taking what they see and hear and trying to fit in! Though..we should have been past this it's been ten years now. Why do you insist on staying home and keeping such a grudge? It's rather silly.." Chiho tailed off as his glow went from aqua to navy. "Aww Chiho don't be sad. I just hate humans as whole and this planet is the worst Earth in the entire galaxy. I only keep holding this grudge because I hate the choice my parents made. No big deal." I said with a smile on my face as I grabbed the 30 pound rock and hugged it. "Such an adorable pet I have! You're rather warm though..you need to stay at negative thirty degrees fahrenheit no higher or lower. Now change that glow and let's be happy!" I cheered. Chiho reverted back to his aqua glow and hugged me back. "Hoshi you can't keep hiding your feelings forever. You're going to have to go out into the world and explore things. Just because you never get sick and feel like you're capable of living in the house doesn't mean you should. So what if you look different. Japan is known for cosplay so really you'll blend in." Chiho said with a small snicker following his reply. "Aw man Chiho you're supposed to take my side no twiddle dee and twiddle dumb's side! Whatever I'll do what I want and stay here with you. You're the only thing I need anyways." With that I simply laid back down with Chiho in my arms.

"Hey Chiho you remember the story of how you got your name? It was a rather funny story but at the same time kinda stupid." I looked down at Chiho who was resting in my arms so snuggly against my chest. "Yeah? You named me after your old and wicked neighbor Ms.Chiho. She was such a mean witch. You found me in puddle of Galatican kelp and snickered for what seemed like ever as you looked back and fourth between the two of us. It was rather silly but it was a fond and warm memory I have of us on Galtica." Chiho's glow grew dim as he spoke. I could tell he was getting tired. For something that has no actual organs it's rather strange that he gets tired. "Oh well when you say it like that it sounds really stupid. Even so, I was so happy to find someone I could call a friend. You made me happy from then on. We always played together, eat together, sleep together, and live together. We were never apart. For that I was happy. Maybe that's why I refuse to hang out with anyone else because I don't need anyone else. Plus it's so funny to make you accept that you're named after a old lady!" I always do this. I always start off with something sentimental and sweet and somehow I always goof it up with something stupid. Sometimes I wonder how Chiho can even tolerate me. None the less I can't picture my life without him. I can't picture my life without a stupid rock. Gosh how pathetic am I?




	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020



ohare01 said:


> bro that's good


Really?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

my head hurts from laughing at something so dumb


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Spoiler: Plz read
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yess


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> yess


Yay,, uvu


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

I'd like to use my necromancy to revive this dead chat with a question: Are hotdogs sandwiches?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

;;


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'd like to use my necromancy to revive this dead chat with a question: Are hotdogs sandwiches?


no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no


How so?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> How so?


Cause it's not
it's hotdog


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'd like to use my necromancy to revive this dead chat with a question: Are hotdogs sandwiches?


Y e s


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'd like to use my necromancy to revive this dead chat with a question: Are hotdogs sandwiches?


they’re tacos


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Cause it's not
> it's hotdog


Is it because it isn't in between two pieces of bread like a sandwich


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Is it because it isn't in between two pieces of bread like a sandwich


Yea guess so
I never saw it as a sandwich


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yea guess so
> I never saw it as a sandwich


Hm but
What about an ice cream sandwich


----------



## Chris (Aug 23, 2020)

I wouldn't consider a hotdog a sandwich. 

Also, thanks to this thread my partner has read some of my writing for the first time ever. I sent a few pages from other sections (language in those is a little too adult to share in here) and got some amazing feedback.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

steaks are the best salads


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hm but
> What about an ice cream sandwich


That's a sandwich because it's literally called a sandwich


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> That's a sandwich because it's literally called a sandwich


Okay 
What if
I called a hotdog a sandwich
It's in between bread techincally


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Okay
> What if
> I called a hotdog a sandwich
> It's in between bread techincally



idk I never saw it as one personally lmao


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> idk I never saw it as one personally lmao


Hmm
My science teacher asked us and it got
Intense


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Urgh muzzles are hard to draw


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Urgh muzzles are hard to draw


hhh agreed


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I wouldn't consider a hotdog a sandwich.
> 
> Also, thanks to this thread my partner has read some of my writing for the first time ever. I sent a few pages from other sections (language in those is a little too adult to share in here) and got some amazing feedback.


:00


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

doth anyone want to play jack box with the man kurb

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020

code is ZEYU




__





						Jackbox.TV
					

Jackbox.tv is your controller for all of the Jackbox Party Packs and standalone titles. Now, get in here and make some weird memories.




					jackbox.tv


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

what kind of jackbox


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what kind of jackbox


you will find out


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> doth anyone want to play jack box with the man kurb
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020
> 
> ...


What is that


----------



## Mick (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Urgh muzzles are hard to draw



What are you drawing? You can do it! :0


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What is that


A game where you make t-shirts and pit them against eachother


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Oh btw if I fall asleep it's cause my cramps knocked me out


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Dang origami got the kappa


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> A game where you make t-shirts and pit them against eachother


Wh


----------



## Mick (Aug 23, 2020)

I used to hate it but I have found a new respect for the colour yellow



Spoiler: For the event


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

oh god its drawing


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Mick said:


> I used to hate it but I have found a new respect for the colour yellow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm not doing that contest


----------



## Mick (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yeah I'm not doing that contest



I can understand that
It took _hours_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Mick said:


> I can understand that
> It took _hours_


Just to color? Yeah no thx.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

I left


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Mick said:


> I used to hate it but I have found a new respect for the colour yellow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RBUH IT"S SO PRETTY?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I left


why


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 23, 2020)

@Your Local Wild Child


----------



## Chris (Aug 23, 2020)

Mick said:


> I used to hate it but I have found a new respect for the colour yellow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's so pretty!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

I've never played this before I'm so confuseddas


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Gacha club


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Mick said:


> What are you drawing? You can do it! :0


Deer!Matty. It’s going to be a bit wonky but I need to get the idea out of my mind


----------



## Mick (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Just to color? Yeah no thx.



I mean it was fun, if you like that sorta thing


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> why


cause it's boring
and I can't watch the stream while playing so wpwhwvvw


----------



## Mick (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Deer!Matty. It’s going to be a bit wonky but I need to get the idea out of my mind



Can't wait to see it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Mick said:


> I mean it was fun, if you like that sorta thing


I can't color and finish by Tuesday I'll do the next one


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> @Your Local Wild Child View attachment 308652


(0(λ )0 )


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

I swear something just moved in my closet and it wasn't me


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> cause it's boring
> and I can't watch the stream while playing so wpwhwvvw


we're doing quiplash next


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

this game looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

wanna know what else is long

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020

one piece


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wanna know what else is long
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020
> 
> one piece


its true


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> its true


how would you even watch all those episodes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

long


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> how would you even watch all those episodes


i did about 10-20 eps a day for 3 months taking a day off each week usually during the weekend


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> i did about 10-20 eps a day for 3 months taking a day off each week usually during the weekend


_*wha*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*wha*_


if you watched Nanbaka like that you'd be finished lmao


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

im proud


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

I want the pepe shirt


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> if you watched Nanbaka like that you'd be finished lmao


if only I had that much time
I'm not watching anime around my parents


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami is such a chad he watches anime around his parents


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I want the pepe shirt


****​pepe

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Origami is such a chad he watches anime around his parents


dad doesnt come in my room + i have headphones in


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

yeouch my finger hurt ;(


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> ****​pepe
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020
> 
> ...


i mean I have headphones too but my parents are nosy lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> ****​pepe
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020
> 
> ...


imagine
not watching anime in the living room
without headphones


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> imagine
> not watching anime in the living room
> without headphones


why would you ever

then again last year i was watching evangelion in crisp hd on my 4ktv in the living room last year and it was nice


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> why would you ever
> 
> then again last year i was watching evangelion in crisp hd on my 4ktv in the living room last year and it was nice


no headphones
only subtitles
and I was watching the show with the magical boys and love sticks


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> no headphones
> only subtitles
> and I was watching the show with the magical boys and love sticks


parents must've loved that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> parents must've loved that


They couldn't see so


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> They couldn't see so


cant believe this killed the chat


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Neither can I



Anyways what's the weirdest thing y'all did as a kid
I pretended to eat egg yolks and would offer them to people


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Neither can I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ive already told the story


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> ive already told the story


was it the diaper thing


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

I’m finally onto coloring my picture


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

I'm substituting tortillas for frozen uncrustables


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm substituting tortillas for frozen uncrustables


finally youre actually eat a meal


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

hi


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> was it the diaper thing


yes


----------



## Chris (Aug 23, 2020)

I've been writing since I last posted in here. The scene involves hunting. Sorry, @Your Local Wild Child, but a deer _does_ die.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Neither can I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the one with the cricket eaters


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

i went all caps


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> finally youre actually eat a meal


what

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020

Origami is foiling my kjgzdf harem plan


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 308685
> i went all caps


origami why
why is kurb a desk chair


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> origami why
> why is kurb a desk chair


pikachair


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

its time for the weekly one piece

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Origami is foiling my kjgzdf harem plan



my harem is the ultimate harem
kirito cant compete


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 23, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I've been writing since I last posted in here. The scene involves hunting. Sorry, @Your Local Wild Child, but a deer _does_ die.


Murderer.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> origami why
> why is kurb a desk chair


i told him what a gear ratio was


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I've been writing since I last posted in here. The scene involves hunting. Sorry, @Your Local Wild Child, but a deer _does_ die.


(Q(n )Q )

actually, I finished up my picture!



Spoiler: This took WAY too long


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

that, combined with the fact that uranium was on national tv, broke him


----------



## Chris (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> (Q(n )Q )
> 
> actually, I finished up my picture!
> 
> ...


This is so cute!


----------



## Mick (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> (Q(n )Q )
> 
> actually, I finished up my picture!
> 
> ...



I love it!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> This is so cute!


Murder deer fawns are supposed to be cute and cuddly-looking (they’re still dangerous but less so than an adult). Since Matty is a child of course he’s going to be a fawn as a murder deer


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

E


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Mick said:


> I love it!


Thanks! I’m still not 100% sure about the muzzle but it isn’t too bad


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 308696


do you think he types like that cause he's autistic or he's doing that on purpose? he actually does have autism
then again Seastar does too and she types almost perfectly so idk


----------



## Mick (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Thanks! I’m still not 100% sure about the muzzle but it isn’t too bad



Yeah, that looks hard to draw. It's definitely not distracting though, don't worry about it 



Origami said:


> View attachment 308696



I can confidently tell you that it's not Dutch


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> he actually does have autism


Oh I never knew that


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

what is happen


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> do you think he types like that cause he's autistic or he's doing that on purpose? he actually does have autism
> then again Seastar does too and she types almost perfectly so idk


id say its on purpose, i dont think autism would effect ones typing ability lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

I seem to be out of the loop a lot lol


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oh I never knew that


Yea, high functioning autism


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> very funny and creative toddler


gracias


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

you gotitta typefast before the topic changess


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you gotitta typefast before the topic changess


gotitta


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> gotitta


shut yourrsb sound nhganbaka fudhioshi


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

go fast

eat

thing


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> go fast
> 
> eat
> 
> thing


Is this your morning routine


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Is this your morning routine


no my morning routine is

wake up
fall back asleep
wake up an hour later
lay in bed for like 20 mins
get up
contemplate life choices
eat
shower


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

I typed really fast in trivia night
even though my keybord glitched


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> shut yourrsb sound nhganbaka fudhioshi


I want gotittas


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I typed really fast in trivia night
> even though my keybord glitched


I typed as fast as I could it’s just iPhone autocorrect is stinky


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I want gotittas


you never did get around to making that gif


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> you never did get around to making that gif


I can't remember which episode so
I'll have to do it later


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> no my morning routine is
> 
> wake up
> fall back asleep
> ...


wake up
watch youtube 
get up

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020





look what I found


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> wake up
> watch youtube
> get up
> 
> ...


your artstyle is simple yet amazing at the same time


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> your artstyle is simple yet amazing at the same time


the faces are the best


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> the faces are the best


Yea I love the expressiveness


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> wake up
> watch youtube
> get up
> 
> ...


I love it


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

its quiplash time









__





						Jackbox.TV
					

Jackbox.tv is your controller for all of the Jackbox Party Packs and standalone titles. Now, get in here and make some weird memories.




					jackbox.tv
				



code is bmhc


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi how good would you say your knowledge on poses are 
?/10


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Enxssi how good would you say your knowledge on poses are
> ?/10


about a 7
im good at drawing people but bad at drawing backgrounds


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Enxssi how good would you say your knowledge on poses are
> ?/10


Mine is like 4/10 I know how to do more than just stiff standing but I can’t do interesting angles without it looking a bit odd


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

ghjn I'm practicing poses right now but it ain't cutting it lmao


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

I’m kinda a newb at drawing people also I’m used to drawing Kirby stuff and animals


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Enxssi how good would you say your knowledge on poses are
> ?/10


mines probably 3/10 i suck


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> mines probably 3/10 i suck


oi you don't suck


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

My poses are meh
It takes a while to master it
I can only do the basic


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oi you don't suck


i can't do interesting angles and im not great with dynamic poses, half the time it's stiff standing hhh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Mine are also meh
Trying to do a chair thing but
not working

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020



ohare01 said:


> i can't do interesting angles and im not great with dynamic poses, half the time it's stiff standing hhh


You don't suck, though. You're strong in other aspects like colors and stuff.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Hands are so bad that if I ever do make a comic I’ll probably have mitten hands


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

I still haven’t mastered hands yet at all


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

I make a little french fry box with french fries for fingers


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 23, 2020)

hey guys geese have teeth on their tongues lol


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Mine are also meh
> Trying to do a chair thing but
> not working
> 
> ...


meh I guess

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020



Lothitine said:


> hey guys geese have teeth on their tongues lol


it would've been free not to say that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

I started with doing it like this (with a better thumb lol)




Now I can just kinda wing it
Still not perfect but meh


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

So challenge 2 is up
Too bad I’m not on my computer to check...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

I can't even draw humans except animal crossing humans


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I make a little french fry box with french fries for fingers


I’ve tried that and it’s still awful for me


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hands are so bad that if I ever do make a comic I’ll probably have mitten hands


I’m not good with hands eeither that guy in my signature’s got some weird animal paw thing going on lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I can't even draw humans except animal crossing humans


that's how it was for me, too
but over time it just morphed into
uh
the weird thing I do


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> hey guys geese have teeth on their tongues lol


I can one-up you on that: penguins have the mouths of eldritch horrors


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

frickin hands and frickin fingers I FORGOT THE WRIST


----------



## Mick (Aug 23, 2020)

I actually find hands pretty straightforward because I usually have two in front of me to look at from every angle

Eyes, though. Ugh


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

I can‘t draw ac villagers properly, can only draw humans


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

yeah I suck at animals lmao


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Mick said:


> I actually find hands pretty straightforward because I usually have two in front of me to look at from every angle
> 
> Eyes, though. Ugh


Once again, I try using my hands as a guide and it still looks off. And yea eyes are awful too


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 23, 2020)

pfft hands? Who draws _those_?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> pfft hands? Who draws _those_?


Yeah just hide them behind the back or skirt or somethin


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yeah I suck at animals lmao


I’m good at drawing animals but it takes me a while to get the muzzle right


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

I just make really long sleeve or put them behind the back or use the 3D model thing in clip studio for reference


----------



## Mick (Aug 23, 2020)

This is me while drawing, I also draw with my left hand on ctrl+z


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

I don’t know why I drew this but it is important


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 308709
> I don’t know why I drew this but it is important


enxssi army


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 308709
> I don’t know why I drew this but it is important


Definitely a mood


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

@Lothitine do you listen to Girl In Red


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Mick said:


> This is me while drawing, I also draw with my left hand on ctrl+z


Just wait until you get the other one just right...and now the first side is off


----------



## Mick (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Just wait until you get the other one just right...and now the first side is off



Exactly.

This is why my eyes usually have like 17 layers so I can cheat and resize/move stuff around


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

I HAVE FINISHED somewhat


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

I need to look for the Ultimate talent thing of my island rep so I can put it on toyhouse
Right now I’m on iPad, but I registered already


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

I just drew a smol doodle of Nico but I will color it in before revealing
In other news I just dropped fingernail Clippers on my foot, nice


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I need to look for the Ultimate talent thing of my island rep so I can put it on toyhouse
> Right now I’m on iPad, but I registered already


i have it but I’ll have to go on my computer


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I just drew a smol doodle of Nico but I will color it in before revealing
> In other news I just dropped fingernail Clippers on my foot, nice


yessss
I had a whole page in my sketchbook dedicated to Nico lmao


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Am I the only artist ever who doesn't put those lines on the head to mark where the facial features should go
I just, experiment


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

My male drawings look bad
I need to practice on it


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yessss
> I had a whole page in my sketchbook dedicated to Nico lmao


hmmmst


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> My male drawings look bad
> I need to practice on it


Nico looks like a girl so it's easy LMAO


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Am I the only artist ever who doesn't put those lines on the head to mark where the facial features should go
> I just, experiment


i draw the nose first and just see if it looks good


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i draw the nose first and just see if it looks good


I do the eyes first lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> hmmmst


what you got a p r o b l e m radish boy?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Am I the only artist ever who doesn't put those lines on the head to mark where the facial features should go
> I just, experiment


I've never done those lines lmao
It's just random placement when it comes to cats


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

I sometimes add the line and sometimes I don’t
I draw the eyes first


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what you got a p r o b l e m radish boy?


did a radish related incident happen


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

I just noticed the intro board is not as active compared to before


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> did a radish related incident happen


he's rad to an extent


----------



## Mick (Aug 23, 2020)

Yo @Rosie977 congrats on your staff favourite


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 23, 2020)

Mick said:


> Yo @Rosie977 congrats on your staff favourite


wait I won something?
Thank you!


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

I wonder what I should do next...


----------



## Mick (Aug 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> wait I won something?
> Thank you!



You did! GG ;D


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what you got a p r o b l e m radish boy?


why am i a radish again i think i missed it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> why am i a radish again i think i missed it





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> he's rad to an extent


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Lothitine (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> @Lothitine do you listen to Girl In Red


no?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 308724


what did you do


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> no?


ah never mind


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> what did you do






	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020

he lost his pencil


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

Did he have a stroke


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 308725
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020
> 
> he lost his pencil


_kurb having a mental breakdown 2020_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 308725
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020
> 
> he lost his pencil


the stress of losing a 100 dollar pencil makes you speak in an archaic forgotten language


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

quick I need two people
one to stand behind my throne
and one to kneel behind my throne


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> quick I need two people
> one to stand behind my throne
> and one to kneel behind my throne


get your parents


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> quick I need two people
> one to stand behind my throne
> and one to kneel behind my throne


what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> get your parents


um
I don't want my parents
to be a part of my harem


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> um
> I don't want my parents
> to be a part of my harem


tf


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> tf


it'll all be explained if I get TWO PEOPLE


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

Clockwise said:


>


brb gotta get my apple apple


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> it'll all be explained if I get TWO PEOPLE


whats it for


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> whats it for


MY HAREM


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> whats it for


I think shes forming a harem full of anime demon girls


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> it'll all be explained if I get TWO PEOPLE


me and


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> MY HAREM


where is my throne for my like 12 people


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I think shes forming a harem full of anime demon girls


Okay I never specified demon but I'm down


ohare01 said:


> me and


neat neat I need a reference photo tho


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Okay I never specified demon but I'm down
> 
> neat neat I need a reference photo tho


they have to be SHARPLY DRESSED demon girls though


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

my harem is pretty much "hiii" types only


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Okay I never specified demon but I'm down
> 
> neat neat I need a reference photo tho


wait what


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

Hmmm sharply dressed


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> they have to be SHARPLY DRESSED demon girls though


Sharp as in tuxedos?
I LOVE GIRLS IN TUXEDOS


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Sharp as in tuxedos?
> I LOVE GIRLS IN TUXEDOS


eVER heard of the game ‘helltaker’?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

I’m eating broccoli


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

Sharp in black?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> eVER heard of the game ‘helltaker’?


yes?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020

oh


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> eVER heard of the game ‘helltaker’?


Someone on insta drew people from it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yes?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020
> 
> oh


wdym by reference


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> wdym by reference


like I was gonna draw people like island reps behind my throne or something


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

i remember when this came out, it was an instant classic
still funny af 6 years later


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

actually never mind I'll just do outlines


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

we’ve gone from cults to harems


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

What


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Man the creators really like to kill off Zane


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

Distraction at its finest


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> we’ve gone from cults to harems


i was ahead of the kurb


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

I wonder if we’ll ever have 100 cults by the end of the year or countless cults


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I wonder if we’ll ever have 100 cults by the end of the year or countless cults


I mean we had like 3 cults in one hour last night so...


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 23, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 308736


Someone: *showing me this*
My mind as I nod along: wait that's wrong it should be Chika tto Chika tto Chika Chika ♡


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

yoooo so stomach acid is bad for your enamel
which makes sense
but like
I'm gonna lose all my teeth by the time I'm 20


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yoooo so stomach acid is bad for your enamel
> which makes sense
> but like
> I'm gonna lose all my teeth by the time I'm 20


what makes you say that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

the Welsh word for microwave is popty ping

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020



Origami said:


> what makes you say that


stomach acid isn't good for teeth


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

We had 4 P5 cults already or more


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> the Welsh word for microwave is popty ping
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020
> 
> ...


so are you saying this cus you puked recently or


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> so are you saying this cus you puked recently or


yes


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 23, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> We had 4 P5 cults already or more


I've lost track but probably 5


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yes


ok




this is the only video i use for fly me to the moon


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

I want to ride on a coin horse


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

elevator song


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Clockwise said:


>


Ungulates


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yes


wait when did you puke bro wtf


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> wait when did you puke bro wtf


like
a couple times this past week


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

go see a doctor what the ****

i havent puked in years


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

I haven’t puked in months


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

hmmmmmmmm it's not bad


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

I just added two characters with no image so far...
Going to add more when I get on my computer..


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

The last time I had anything like that happen I got a bad bug that had me on my back for a couple days


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

Last thing bad happened to me was breaking a glass while washing the dishes


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

i should probably wash the dishes more often
i think ive done it a dozen times in my life


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

I’ve done it many times now after moving and I broke 2 glasses from doing it


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

you just have to be really careful with thin glasses, not too much pressure


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

The drinking glasses we have do a magic trick where they break in the wash once every 6 months or so


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

I accidentally dropped a glass in the sink and I dropped a cup on the glass, breaking it.
Those were my 2 situations that happened due to my clumsiness


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I accidentally dropped a glass in the sink and I dropped a cup on the glass, breaking it.
> Those were my 2 situations that happened due to my clumsiness


were you hurt?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020

ahh no dead chat


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

ay I got a firework show


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> were you hurt?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020
> 
> ahh no dead chat


Nope
I wasn't injured


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

okay, that's good.
broken glass is scary honestly


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

dead chat


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

don't die, chat


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

I wonder how long until 3k


----------



## Chris (Aug 23, 2020)

Life happens. I'm writing.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

We got to 2k pages in over a month, 5k and so on is not so far away


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I wonder how long until 3k


3 minutes, 3 minutes and 2 seconds max


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

Maybe


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> 3 minutes, 3 minutes and 2 seconds max


1 take it or leave it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> 1 take it or leave it


1 minute, no

1 second, yes


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

I will assume 7 days
Since its 100 pages per day


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I will assume 7 days
> Since its 100 pages per day


your profile picture reminds me a little of Sae


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> 3 minutes, 3 minutes and 2 seconds max






dang


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> your profile picture reminds me a little of Sae


oh no I'll never unsee it now


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

ok

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020

I found Enx’s toyhouse


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

I’m back guys and I’m making forest stew


----------



## Chris (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m back guys and I’m making forest stew


That sounds unpleasant.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> That sounds unpleasant.


It’s gooooodish


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

I’m under my bed for some reason


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

k took a nap I'm back


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s gooooodish


I mean, if you’re...adventurous in what you like to eat it’s pretty good!


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

My sister is talking too much
AAaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

@FrogslimeOfficial I've done it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @FrogslimeOfficial I've done it
> View attachment 308807


Oh wow cute! Really good!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh wow cute! Really good!


Thank you! C:


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

Now my sister is messing around with the languages in the movie


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @FrogslimeOfficial I've done it
> View attachment 308807


BRUSKI HE'S SO CUTE?!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> BRUSKI HE'S SO CUTE?!


IKRRR


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

I had hoped I'd come up with cover ideas for my story in my sleep but nah. Though I found one that I can reference.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020

_*My sister is clowning she really said "You think you can hurt my feelings? I had to watch Jotaro kill Dio nothing can hurt my feelings" I-*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

My final sticker from my order that left me broke arrived! It's a tiny frog holding an umbrella.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> My final sticker from my order that left me broke arrived! It's a tiny frog holding an umbrella.


Jokes on you I can make stickers


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

This thread is going really slow


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Jokes on you I can make stickers


man I'm jealous
Stickers are my jam


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

So..
Is anyone enjoying the fair?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Ye


Clockwise said:


> So..
> Is anyone enjoying the fair?


ah! Though, I've done next to nothing.


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

I need to figure out the nightmare thing....


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> So..
> Is anyone enjoying the fair?


Yeah but I’ll only be able to afford a couple star fragments at the pace I’m going at. I’ll leave the cool limited stuff to the pros


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

hjkdngj I haven't finished Avatar yet but I'm gonna watch Korra because she looks so COOL


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

Am I the only one who does not want to look back at their entries


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

getting two hurricanes back to back is fun


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

Ouch


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> getting two hurricanes back to back is fun


oh, are you okay?
will you have to evacuate?


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

It’s been raining too much,  but it’s not right now


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

seastar is finally awake

kurb will be glad to hear it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

I’m way north of the danger zone of hurricanes. As a trade off we get nasty tornadoes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh, are you okay?
> will you have to evacuate?


idk we're gonna go to my aunt's house for maybe 3 days straight if it's too bad they have a strong brick house
hhhhh i hope it won't be too bad
getting the first one tomorrow and the 2nd one wednesday


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

It’s been a bit quiet without him


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

we get bad storms in the winter and occasionally hurricanes hit us but not very often

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020

lost the power for a week right at christmas time a few years ago from an ice storm, power lines froze lol


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> we get bad storms in the winter and occasionally hurricanes hit us but not very often
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020
> 
> lost the power for a week right at christmas time a few years ago from an ice storm, power lines froze lol


I got one last year but before that I haven't got many
Now two in a row smh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> we get bad storms in the winter and occasionally hurricanes hit us but not very often
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020
> 
> lost the power for a week right at christmas time a few years ago from an ice storm, power lines froze lol


Oh yea we’re also in a place that can get pretty bad snow and ice storms. I got stranded at my campus for several hours last fall after an ice storm


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

unless the hurricane forms around bermuda we usually just get pelted with rain and wind once its depleted, dorian hit us a bit though


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

i don't wanna die


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

I got my homeschool work now
Help

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020

I almost have so much


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 23, 2020)

guys i 
i think i have a crush on my friend


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> guys i
> i think i have a crush on my friend


_bro bro bro
are they cool?_


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

Its almost a lot, but I could get it done still


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m way north of the danger zone of hurricanes. As a trade off we get nasty tornadoes


I managed to avoid both of those, we just get all the fires around here


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

Fires were crazy in California
I had situations where school was suspended or half days

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020

Also I remember there was a wildfire there in the winter and it was almost hot outside


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i don't wanna die


No please don’t


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

You will not die


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

bruh im so hungry but my dad doesn’t want to talk to my brother‘s grandmother


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

I’ve had wildfires, but I did not die
And a hurricane like weather, yet I did not die


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Theoneandonlymegan said:


> No please don’t


_*I don't want to but hurricane scary and I having anxiety*_


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

I felt like that
But from my experience, the wind and rain was strong though
And there was no power for a day either


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _bro bro bro
> are they cool?_


_she’s very amazing
and VERY out of my league
I don’t even ****ing know why she wanted to be friends with me
She’s very sweet and she makes me happy  I miss seeing her at school :”(_


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

I think I will eat a snack right now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> _she’s very amazing
> and VERY out of my league
> I don’t even ****ing know why she wanted to be friends with me
> She’s very sweet and she makes me happy  I miss seeing her at school :”(_


_oi oi you're a good friend
just go for it when you're comfortable_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

man (i was too lazy to get the image)


am i lightheaded


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

I finished eating a bag of chips
And i’m back
Idk how active I’ll be tomorrow with schoolwork


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I finished eating a bag of chips
> And i’m back
> Idk how active I’ll be tomorrow with schoolwork


We have a full bag of salt and vinegar chips


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

I need to change my aesthetic later


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Yeah so I might have accidentally mixed up the due date and the avalabile dates for an assignment and now I turned it in 2 hours before the due date. w h o o p s


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

I forgot eyebrows exist


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

I can’t wait until the fairs up so I can start changing my pfp again I’ll definitely be using the pic I drew today

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I forgot eyebrows exist


I had to draw eyebrows onto my pic after I posted cuz I forgot


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

I forget to draw eyebrows in my drawings


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Yeah there's always something I forget
Glad I caught it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I can’t wait until the fairs up so I can start changing my pfp again I’ll definitely be using the pic I drew today
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020
> 
> ...


Well, an eyebrow (since it’s a side-profile view)


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

How can one forget eyebrows exist?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> How can one forget eyebrows exist?


idk just a small detail I guess
tried to cut a slit in the before and accidentally screwed it up so I shouldn't be trusted with eyebrows


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> How can one forget eyebrows exist?


I didn’t forget the claw marks on Matty!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wonder if seastar remembers I threw up my stomach


_*Why would you bring that up again?*_


Milky star said:


> Would it be weird if I ordered a kids meal from any given restaurant?


I do that... sometimes.


Saltyy said:


> "Anyways the true enemy is...."
> 
> " are you seriously going to cliffhanger them again"
> 
> "alright you know what I was gonna say zero suit samus infused with the powers of seastar's ocs but ill try something else"


*What is even going on here?*


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

I get absent minded while drawing sometimes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Why would you bring that up again?


_it was a very important event_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*Why would you bring that up again?*_
> 
> I do that... sometimes.
> 
> *What is even going on here?*


oh lmao my amazing fanfiction


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _it was a very important event_


_*No. I want to forget.*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

I'm depressed futaba now wooohooo


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> How can one forget eyebrows exist?


i know i can't


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

eyebrows are amazing 10/10 would try not to get rid of them again


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

Kirby doesn't have eyebrows.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

there’s eyebrows in my eyes


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 23, 2020)

WE'RE BACK BAABBYY


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

ohno


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

imagine having no eyebrows


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> WE'RE BACK BAABBYY


What is _*that?*_


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What is _*that?*_


_art_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 23, 2020)

guys the one bit of gitchie gitchie goo is playing in my head over and over

if ya know ya know


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> guys the one bit of gitchie gitchie goo is playing in my head over and over
> 
> if ya know ya know


the one bit of what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> guys the one bit of gitchie gitchie goo is playing in my head over and over
> 
> if ya know ya know


BOW CHIKA WOW WOW
THAT'S WHAT MA BABY SAYS
BOW WOW WOW


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> BOW CHIKA WOW WOW
> THAT'S WHAT MA BABY SAYS
> BOW WOW WOW


AND MY HEART STARTS PUMPIN AND


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

Okay but all I can hear right now is Bomb Rush Blush.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> the one bit of what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> AND MY HEART STARTS PUMPIN AND


CHICKA CHICKA CHOO WAP
NEVER GONNA STOP


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

Lothitine said:


>


*pauses music to watch this*
OMG 
No this is better.
"My name is Doof and you do what I say. WOO WOO"


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

Lothitine said:


>


oh

never watched phineas and ferb tbh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Lothitine said:


>


I’m sorry but imma have to be the semi hipster that says that it wasn’t the best phineas and ferb song


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Busted slaps
So does Fabulous


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

I'm losing it over the fact you posted more than the song you were talking about LOL


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> CHICKA CHICKA CHOO WAP
> NEVER GONNA STOP


GITCHIE GITCHIE GOO MEANS THAT I LOVE YOU!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> GITCHIE GITCHIE GOO MEANS THAT I LOVE YOU!


heck I forgot the rest


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m sorry but imma have to be the semi hipster that says that it wasn’t the best phineas and ferb song


oh are u a ‘platypus controlling me’ guy or a ‘SIMP’ man


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

What


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

I used to think that mind control song by Doofenshmirtz was the funniest thing ever


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> oh are u a ‘platypus controlling me’ guy or a ‘SIMP’ man


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> heck I forgot the rest


_MY BABY HAS HER IWN WAY OF TALKIN
*WHENEVER SHE SAYS SOMETHING SWEEET*_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

im shocked none of you guys are coming after me for never watching it lol

usually when people hear that i thought it was bad they crucify me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> im shocked none of you guys are coming after me for never watching it lol
> 
> usually when people hear that i thought it was bad they crucify me


okay wait you thought it was _bad?_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> okay wait you thought it was _bad?_


yeah i didnt like the songs lol, thought they were annoying


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> im shocked none of you guys are coming after me for never watching it lol
> 
> usually when people hear that i thought it was bad they crucify me


you
WHAT


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> oh are u a ‘platypus controlling me’ guy or a ‘SIMP’ man


Oof I’m partial towards Doofinschmirtz songs but SIMP is a classic.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> yeah i didnt like the songs lol, thought they were annoying


dUDE
Have you heard BUSTED or FABULOUS?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> yeah i didnt like the songs lol, thought they were annoying


_who hurt you_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

Okay here you go- Multilanguage version. Because I was weird back then.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> dUDE
> Have you heard BUSTED or FABULOUS?


no


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

I remember staying up all night watching that show, because of jet lag


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Unrelated but important


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

Okay I will go back to my video game music now


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

I want to see a baby deer in a Walmart parking lot


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

im sad


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> im sad


oh no, what's wrong?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

...How am I not hungry?


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

I have the tendency to eat too much at buffets


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh no, what's wrong?


my friend doesn't want me to vent to him anymore
and we won't be talking tomorrow
so ill have no one to talk to about the hurricane and i am going to be panicking and probably lonely unless i talk to you guys idk
and im just overall really sad and stressed out


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ...How am I not hungry?


I had forest stew for dinner again. Vris said that it didn’t sound too good...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> my friend doesn't want me to vent to him anymore
> and we won't be talking tomorrow
> so ill have no one to talk to about the hurricane and i am going to be panicking and probably lonely unless i talk to you guys idk
> and im just overall really sad and stressed out


oh I'm sorry to hear that
You can always talk to us if you're lonely


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> my friend doesn't want me to vent to him anymore
> and we won't be talking tomorrow
> so ill have no one to talk to about the hurricane and i am going to be panicking and probably lonely unless i talk to you guys idk
> and im just overall really sad and stressed out


Oh... 
You can talk to us then?



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I had forest stew for dinner again. Vris said that it didn’t sound too good...


I haven't eaten anything since I woke up...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh I'm sorry to hear that
> You can always talk to us if you're lonely


alright


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> my friend doesn't want me to vent to him anymore
> and we won't be talking tomorrow
> so ill have no one to talk to about the hurricane and i am going to be panicking and probably lonely unless i talk to you guys idk
> and im just overall really sad and stressed out


You can talk to us if you want


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

yea ik guys

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020

i just idk


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

Oh, yeah...
I've turned nocturnal again..


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

I am playing with Picrew and making new oc’s with it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

I'm gonna turn my sig into a wake-up call for y'all to sleep
Which I realize now is an oxymoron


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm gonna turn my sig into a wake-up call for y'all to sleep
> Which I realize now is an oxymoron


Good luck with that... I slept during the day.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


>


*YEAH ORIGAMI WHAT THE **** DO YOU HAVE TO SAY TO THAT*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm gonna turn my sig into a wake-up call for y'all to sleep
> Which I realize now is an oxymoron


Buuuuut it’s too cold to sleep right now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *YEAH ORIGAMI WHAT THE **** DO YOU HAVE TO SAY TO THAT*


He disappeared after I posted that


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

I wonder what happened


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

I hope he went to eat another breakfast burrito


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> He disappeared after I posted that


hello i am watching hockey
i never did watch the vids x d


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

I am wide awake... and definitely not insane and talking to myself again.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> hello i am watching hockey
> i never did watch the vids x d


*HOCKEY STICK HANDLE*​


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

I should’ve done hockey in ice skating
But then my sportsmanship goes bad sometimes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Found out the 2nd hurricane could be a category 2 or 3..


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Found out the 2nd hurricane could be a category 2 or 3..


Oh... I hope you'll be okay.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh... I hope you'll be okay.


I hope so too..
I live in a trailer, so if the winds are too bad there's a chance it could get blown away or destroyed.


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

Yikes
Stay safe then


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

I need to stop looking at the mystery image... Because it is making me insane.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Urgh my brain doesn’t work with decoding problems


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

good posture? non-existent


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

Ahahaha time to submit the answer that is basically me losing my mind


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

mmm


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

its popcorn time boys


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> mmm


It’s awful quiet in the woods tonight...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> mmm


hi my house might be gone in a few days so that's great


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

I wonder about the house of mirrors
I can think of 3 answers for this one


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> its popcorn time boys


I just microwaved hotdogs


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

so apparently the best way to get something done is to actually get started lmao whoda thunk


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> so apparently the best way to get something done is to actually get started lmao whoda thunk


Hmm...
Sounds logical enough.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> so apparently the best way to get something done is to actually get started lmao whoda thunk


someone give this woman the nobel prize


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> someone give this woman the nobel prize


thought I was a fetus


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> thought I was a fetus





Origami said:


> someone give this concept the nobel prize


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> hi my house might be gone in a few days so that's great


wh-

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s awful quiet in the woods tonight...


How so son?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

...Okay I kinda feel sick now... Maybe I really shouldn't have eaten anything.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> wh-
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020
> 
> ...


This


ohare01 said:


> Got two hurricanes coming and the 2nd one may be a category 2 or 3
> Since i live in a trailer, if the winds are too bad the trailer could get blown away or destroyed
> If that happens... holy crap I just realized I would lose all my cats
> and I'd have to live at my aunt's house and I really don't want to
> I'm so scared


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

Allergies are driving me nuts


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Dang everywhere is kinda quiet


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

This thread is getting slow and quiet
Pretty much school is the main reason


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> wh-
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020
> 
> ...


Like, nothing is making noise at all


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

my god how many stuff do i have


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

I forgot to clean my computer trash bin for a month


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 308901
> my god how many stuff do i have


thanks for reminding me i gotta clear a lot off my computer too soon


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Dang everywhere is kinda quiet


Oh, everything over here is quiet too... Except for my brain.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 308901
> my god how many stuff do i have


Bro do you not delete stuff right away?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh, everything over here is quiet too... Except for my brain.


Like, I’m used to Evwirt being kinda noisy. Something’s off tonight


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

I need to clean my computer
Lets see there’s international clean your computer day...

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020

Almost everyday is an international day


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

*opens recycling bin*
Okaaaaay



Spoiler


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Bro do you not delete stuff right away?


no dude tf that takes too much time
i have danganronpa class trials to wa- i mean work to do


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> no dude tf that takes too much time
> i have danganronpa class trials to wa- i mean work to do


Dude just d r a g the files to the bin and delete it


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

That post was actually everything in my recycling bin.
And no I don't know why Sonic Mania is in there. That's not mine.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

i have so many image files that need to be deleted lol


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Dude just d r a g the files to the bin and delete it


you must have a PC i have an apple with a bite taken out of it


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you must have a PC i have an apple with a bite taken out of it


you made this choice


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

oh btw @Clockwise here's the Resident Representative DR intro thing you asked for if you still need it


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

i forgot you did those, they were neat


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> you made this choice


it runs minecraft at 40fps its a good computer


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> it runs minecraft at 40fps its a good computer


gaming on a mac

sacrilege

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020

@ohare01 everything alright?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

@Your Local Wild Child Is this a murder deer? Is Marie in danger?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

what is happen


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> gaming on a mac
> 
> sacrilege


i have no need for a PC i don't play that 200GB storage eating call of duty modern warfare


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you must have a PC i have an apple with a bite taken out of it


Even when I had an apple it didn't take long to delete a few files?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> @Your Local Wild Child Is this a murder deer? Is Marie in danger?
> View attachment 308908


Well, he IS in Evwirt...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

@Clockwise made this, by the way.


Spoiler: too big


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Even when I had an apple it didn't take long to delete a few files?


i had a torrent of sims 4 that i deleted so maybe thats why


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Hrmm...I’m tempted to get Fuchsia once I get the mischief emote...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hrmm...I’m tempted to get Fuchsia once I get the mischief emote...






Like... this?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i had a torrent of sims 4 that i deleted so maybe thats why


okay that makes sense sorta


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

Funny Cow GIF - Funny Cow Cow Abduction - Discover & Share GIFs
					

Click to view the GIF




					tenor.com
				



found kurb guys


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 308910
> Like... this?


Possibly. I just want a full house of murder deer


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Origami said:


> Funny Cow GIF - Funny Cow Cow Abduction - Discover & Share GIFs
> 
> 
> Click to view the GIF
> ...


wow I'm so lucky to get a preview of your posts


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wow I'm so lucky to get a preview of your posts


discord has its privileges


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> Funny Cow GIF - Funny Cow Cow Abduction - Discover & Share GIFs
> 
> 
> Click to view the GIF
> ...


call the police those cows just got kidnapped
cownapped


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Like, nothing is making noise at all


Bad vibes does that to a cursed lad


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> discord has its privileges


I guess I subscribed to your OriFans


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I guess I subscribed to your OriFans


unfollowed


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Bad vibes does that to a cursed lad


I can’t think about what could be causing it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

I introduce to you: The sig that's gonna get me kicked out of the fair.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I introduce to you: The sig that's gonna get me kicked out of the fair.


Wha-
Why-


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I guess I subscribed to your OriFans


bruh


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I can’t think about what could be causing it


Being an outlet of whining and complaining for too many people for too long


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

graphic design is my passion


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

Oh no.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Being an outlet of whining and complaining for too many people for too long


if you need to vent you can always dm me
im a great listener


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> if you need to vent you can always dm me
> im a great listener


can confirm


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> if you need to vent you can always dm me
> im a great listener


Thanks man but i’m good, the offers appreciated though


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

I need to fix my magazine for tbt later


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

I got a Wendy’s ad on a cow video


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I got a Wendy’s ad on a cow video


wendys makes great burgers

thank those cows for their service


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I got a Wendy’s ad on a cow video


Immaculate


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> wendys makes great burgers
> 
> thank those cows for their service


But sometimes you just wanna see the live cow


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But sometimes you just wanna see the live cow


its hard to believe that without us cultivating them they'd probably be extinct
they have like no defense measures


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Having my room to myself since my brothers at college is surreal


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

I drew a thing

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



ohare01 said:


> This


Tag you'll be fineee

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

-internal screaming-


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> gaming on a mac
> 
> sacrilege
> 
> ...


no


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

internal vris


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

I feel like if I scream everything’s gonna scream back


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Hhh I needed to be scary

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I feel like if I scream everything’s gonna scream back


You can come out the woods


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I feel like if I scream everything’s gonna scream back


if i scream.....


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hhh I needed to be scary
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020
> 
> ...


All that’s going to do is turn me into a deer


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

And August is almost over


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> And August is almost over


OH NO


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I feel like if I scream everything’s gonna scream back


So basically the inverse of the entire “tree falling with nobody can you hear it” thing


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> And August is almost over


Y’all’s ready for the fall diys?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

i think its about time i head off into the night
don't go too crazy now, i know thats what tends to happens when i leave but don't do it : )


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> And August is almost over


Why would you say this


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> And August is almost over


Okay. Good.


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

Because today is August 24


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> i think its about time i head off into the night
> don't go too crazy now, i know thats what tends to happens when i leave but don't do it : )


Goodnight replacement older bro while he’s at college


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> All that’s going to do is turn me into a deer


Oh well uh


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Goodnight replacement older bro while he’s at college


goodnight joj


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

...I don't even have words anymore


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

I haven’t gotten all of the stags, so I’ll just TT instead


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I haven’t gotten all of the stags, so I’ll just TT instead


Jokes on you, i have no life so i got all the stags the same month they came out


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

I haven't caught bugs or fish since June lmao


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

I’ve lost most of my motivation on the game
I’m only motivated for the tbt photo events there


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

The only fish I’m missing in Arctin are in September.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I haven't caught bugs or fish since June lmao


same lol

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020

alright eyes heavy goodnight


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

there's really not much to do at this time of night huh


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I’ve lost most of my motivation on the game
> I’m only motivated for the tbt photo events there


Same minus the having motovation for photos part

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> there's really not much to do at this time of night huh


Not really, other than the Feels Bar opens late at night


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> there's really not much to do at this time of night huh


That's why I just sit here and talk to myself...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Well, it’s almost time for me to head off anyways. I’ll see y’all in the morning!


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Same minus the having motovation for photos part
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020
> 
> ...


welcome to feels, what would you like to ordr


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

I want to order lemons at the bar


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> welcome to feels, what would you like to ordr


Good vibes for the night


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> welcome to feels, what would you like to ordr


can I get a Sad Boy Hours™ cocktail


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> welcome to feels, what would you like to ordr


Emotional support... but it's not for me.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> can I get a Sad Boy Hours™ cocktail


would you like a bowl of tears with that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> would you like a bowl of tears with that


extra salt, please


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

Feels like this


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> welcome to feels, what would you like to ordr


Serotonin


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Feels like this


Change the "Campari" to "Calamari"


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Hhhh im not a creepy artist what am I doing


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

I’m not on computer
But someone could photoshop that


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> extra salt, please


coming right up
*ahem*
EY JO, GET FROGGY OVER HERE A SBH ‘TAIL AND A BOWL O SAD, EXTRA SALT


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Feels like this


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I’m not on computer
> But someone could photoshop that


I just bought photo shop


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Change the "Campari" to "Calamari"


....I-
You know what... I don't care about that right now.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> coming right up
> *ahem*
> EY JO, GET FROGGY OVER HERE A SBH ‘TAIL AND A BOWL O SAD, EXTRA SALT


Keep the change


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

...do y’all’s accept pinecones in this establishment?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> coming right up
> *ahem*
> EY JO, GET FROGGY OVER HERE A SBH ‘TAIL AND A BOWL O SAD, EXTRA SALT


BADA BING BADA BOOM IM SHAKIN A CACKTAIL ‘ERE


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ...do y’all’s accept pinecones in this establishment?


do the pine cones feel


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ...do y’all’s accept pinecones in this establishment?


Yes we also accept debit, credit, serotonin, eggs, cool looking sticks, and bread


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Yes we also accept debit, credit, serotonin, eggs, cool looking sticks, and bread


don’t forget about dodecahedrons


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> don’t forget about dodecahedrons


Only on Tuesdays tho


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

how do I get a job here


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> how do I get a job here


apply


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> do the pine cones feel


They’re the primary accepted currency in Evwirt. It’s going to be minting season on NH islands in a week and change


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

Pinecones are edible according to google


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> apply


how so


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> They’re the primary accepted currency in Evwirt. It’s going to be minting season on NH islands in a week and change


yes what would you like to order


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> They’re the primary accepted currency in Evwirt. It’s going to be minting season on NH islands in a week and change


Do they feel, so they have dreams, do they have their own reasons to get up every morning


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Pinecones are edible according to google


That would be eating money here. Then again I do use em as tinder


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> how so


Bribe


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> how so


you must answer the following questionS
do you have is feels
yes or no
what are your talents
yes or no
what is a dodecahedron
yes or no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> yes what would you like to order


Something to keep my mind away from the eerieness of the night


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you must answer the following questionS
> do you have is feels
> yes or no
> what are your talents
> ...


yes

no

toe lint


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you must answer the following questionS
> do you have is feels
> yes or no
> what are your talents
> ...


Alternatively you could find the area of a dodecahedron


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Something to keep my mind away from the eerieness of the night


let me check :/

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yes
> 
> no
> 
> toe lint


you have passed The test 2/3 the correct answer to the Second question was yes


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

Whenever I’m in the middle of doing something, I question life


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you have passed The test 2/3 the correct answer to the Second question was yes


you sure?
all well got the job


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you sure?
> all well got the job


Now ya need ta talk likea New Yoyka


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

....Something must be wrong if I'm just sitting here silently. Um...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> let me check :/
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020
> 
> ...


Did you have anything?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Something to keep my mind away from the eerieness of the night


ok so we got some “that coat on the coat hanger is looking awfully like A scary monster” juice


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

What is wrong?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Now ya need ta talk likea New Yoyka


*t̵̯͕͍̯̜̫͈̤͖͚͖̲͎̺̯̖͕̟̮̟̳͔͚̳̦͒̽̈́͊̇́̾̋̒̉̏̌̈́̕͜͠ͅg̴̨̛̛͙̬͇̼̳͉̘̘͐̽̀̈́̈̀̈́̀̓̓͐͗̄̀͆̌̾̓̉̇̿̇̆̀͒̍̂̆͂́̃̂̆̌̎̑̃͒̔̔̚͘̚̕͜y̷̨̢̘̯̰͎̬͔͖̜̲̹̹͖̰̼̝͕̳͔͙̯̘͇̳͓̪̦̜͔̗̝̮̰͓͉̩̼̿͒̈́̈́̈̇́̂͗͘͘͜ͅư̶̢̨̧̨̢̧̢̠͕̖͕̼͇̱̬͉͇̣͚̣̙͎̗͉̼̭̱͚̳̟̜̒͆̐̀̍́̄̍̌̐̾̅̏̊͋̀̍̃͌͒̉̉͑́͌̾͒̚̕͘͘͜͝͝͝ͅh̷̨̡̧̧̧̧̢̧̤̬̲̣̘̯̟͎̰̭̘̠̲̯̦͇̟̘̫̣͓̻̩͍̱͉̝̟̋̒͛͋͛̀̀̏̐̾̃̈̆̀̌̑͆̈́̆̀͂̌͊̾̈́͘͜͝͠ñ̷̢̨̝̺̳̠̰͙͙̮̼̮̍̏͌̑͌͗̍̿̇̅̈́̊̾͒̾̄͊̓̐̆͑͛̈́̏̈͐͊̈́̓̑̎̔̔̂̀̆̎̾̈́̽͠͠͝ḭ̶̢̢̡̧̧̢̹̙̱͎͚̱̫̘͎̠̲̱͇̟͕͎̭͇̱̖̬̻̩̙̱͕͇̈́͋̎̐̃͛̆̇̎̿͆̃͊̀́̈̈́͂͐͂̈́͋̐͌͋̈̃̑̀̐̑͑̿͘̚͜͜͜͠͠͝͝͠ͅͅj̷̡̧̨̨̛̹͙͈̱̜͔̠̥̮̗͙̟͇͈̙̥̗͈̖̦̦̘̺͚͚̑͌͒͂̇͑͐̅̋͋̆̍͌̽͆̿̀̆̎̋̐͘̚͝͝ͅk̷̨̧̡͕̖̘̣͚̳͖̹̙̝̳̥̮̰̝̦̙͎̠̱̗̪̲̥̗̣͉̊̓̋͂͆̂͑̈́̎̓̀̇͒̆̄͋̏̂̅̋̍̇̑͋̽̓̄̍̽̿̈́̉͝͠͝ͅļ̵̡̝͇̗̜̹͉̰̫̭̘̮̞̀̈͑̽̎̔́̔̽̿́̓͊̏̍̔͋͗̑̎̀͊̒̌̀̑̉̋̏͗͊̕͘͘͝͝͠͝a̷̛̝̯̠̹̩̫͇̥̽̋̉́̓̍͌̊̆͊͊̑̈́̈́̎͐͑̓̽̍͂̄̇͂̄͛͂͊̕͠͠͝s̷̨̧̗͕̳̭͓̹̫̩͕̦̭̳̤̩̺̫̠̖̠̜̲̒̓͊̚͜ͅd̵̨̡̨̪͈̗̬̜̝̰̫̼̟̼͎̼́̽̈̎̃̔̑̋̑́̔̀̀͊͐͂̾͑̂̽̔̓̉̋̿́̔̽͌̉͘̕̕̕͘̕͜͝*


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *t̵̯͕͍̯̜̫͈̤͖͚͖̲͎̺̯̖͕̟̮̟̳͔͚̳̦͒̽̈́͊̇́̾̋̒̉̏̌̈́̕͜͠ͅg̴̨̛̛͙̬͇̼̳͉̘̘͐̽̀̈́̈̀̈́̀̓̓͐͗̄̀͆̌̾̓̉̇̿̇̆̀͒̍̂̆͂́̃̂̆̌̎̑̃͒̔̔̚͘̚̕͜y̷̨̢̘̯̰͎̬͔͖̜̲̹̹͖̰̼̝͕̳͔͙̯̘͇̳͓̪̦̜͔̗̝̮̰͓͉̩̼̿͒̈́̈́̈̇́̂͗͘͘͜ͅư̶̢̨̧̨̢̧̢̠͕̖͕̼͇̱̬͉͇̣͚̣̙͎̗͉̼̭̱͚̳̟̜̒͆̐̀̍́̄̍̌̐̾̅̏̊͋̀̍̃͌͒̉̉͑́͌̾͒̚̕͘͘͜͝͝͝ͅh̷̨̡̧̧̧̧̢̧̤̬̲̣̘̯̟͎̰̭̘̠̲̯̦͇̟̘̫̣͓̻̩͍̱͉̝̟̋̒͛͋͛̀̀̏̐̾̃̈̆̀̌̑͆̈́̆̀͂̌͊̾̈́͘͜͝͠ñ̷̢̨̝̺̳̠̰͙͙̮̼̮̍̏͌̑͌͗̍̿̇̅̈́̊̾͒̾̄͊̓̐̆͑͛̈́̏̈͐͊̈́̓̑̎̔̔̂̀̆̎̾̈́̽͠͠͝ḭ̶̢̢̡̧̧̢̹̙̱͎͚̱̫̘͎̠̲̱͇̟͕͎̭͇̱̖̬̻̩̙̱͕͇̈́͋̎̐̃͛̆̇̎̿͆̃͊̀́̈̈́͂͐͂̈́͋̐͌͋̈̃̑̀̐̑͑̿͘̚͜͜͜͠͠͝͝͠ͅͅj̷̡̧̨̨̛̹͙͈̱̜͔̠̥̮̗͙̟͇͈̙̥̗͈̖̦̦̘̺͚͚̑͌͒͂̇͑͐̅̋͋̆̍͌̽͆̿̀̆̎̋̐͘̚͝͝ͅk̷̨̧̡͕̖̘̣͚̳͖̹̙̝̳̥̮̰̝̦̙͎̠̱̗̪̲̥̗̣͉̊̓̋͂͆̂͑̈́̎̓̀̇͒̆̄͋̏̂̅̋̍̇̑͋̽̓̄̍̽̿̈́̉͝͠͝ͅļ̵̡̝͇̗̜̹͉̰̫̭̘̮̞̀̈͑̽̎̔́̔̽̿́̓͊̏̍̔͋͗̑̎̀͊̒̌̀̑̉̋̏͗͊̕͘͘͝͝͠͝a̷̛̝̯̠̹̩̫͇̥̽̋̉́̓̍͌̊̆͊͊̑̈́̈́̎͐͑̓̽̍͂̄̇͂̄͛͂͊̕͠͠͝s̷̨̧̗͕̳̭͓̹̫̩͕̦̭̳̤̩̺̫̠̖̠̜̲̒̓͊̚͜ͅd̵̨̡̨̪͈̗̬̜̝̰̫̼̟̼͎̼́̽̈̎̃̔̑̋̑́̔̀̀͊͐͂̾͑̂̽̔̓̉̋̿́̔̽͌̉͘̕̕̕͘̕͜͝*


make sure to make them an offa they can’t refuse


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What is wrong?


Just feeling bad for someone. Hhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ok so we got some “that coat on the coat hanger is looking awfully like A scary monster” juice


That might work


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

What if we speak in glitch text


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *t̵̯͕͍̯̜̫͈̤͖͚͖̲͎̺̯̖͕̟̮̟̳͔͚̳̦͒̽̈́͊̇́̾̋̒̉̏̌̈́̕͜͠ͅg̴̨̛̛͙̬͇̼̳͉̘̘͐̽̀̈́̈̀̈́̀̓̓͐͗̄̀͆̌̾̓̉̇̿̇̆̀͒̍̂̆͂́̃̂̆̌̎̑̃͒̔̔̚͘̚̕͜y̷̨̢̘̯̰͎̬͔͖̜̲̹̹͖̰̼̝͕̳͔͙̯̘͇̳͓̪̦̜͔̗̝̮̰͓͉̩̼̿͒̈́̈́̈̇́̂͗͘͘͜ͅư̶̢̨̧̨̢̧̢̠͕̖͕̼͇̱̬͉͇̣͚̣̙͎̗͉̼̭̱͚̳̟̜̒͆̐̀̍́̄̍̌̐̾̅̏̊͋̀̍̃͌͒̉̉͑́͌̾͒̚̕͘͘͜͝͝͝ͅh̷̨̡̧̧̧̧̢̧̤̬̲̣̘̯̟͎̰̭̘̠̲̯̦͇̟̘̫̣͓̻̩͍̱͉̝̟̋̒͛͋͛̀̀̏̐̾̃̈̆̀̌̑͆̈́̆̀͂̌͊̾̈́͘͜͝͠ñ̷̢̨̝̺̳̠̰͙͙̮̼̮̍̏͌̑͌͗̍̿̇̅̈́̊̾͒̾̄͊̓̐̆͑͛̈́̏̈͐͊̈́̓̑̎̔̔̂̀̆̎̾̈́̽͠͠͝ḭ̶̢̢̡̧̧̢̹̙̱͎͚̱̫̘͎̠̲̱͇̟͕͎̭͇̱̖̬̻̩̙̱͕͇̈́͋̎̐̃͛̆̇̎̿͆̃͊̀́̈̈́͂͐͂̈́͋̐͌͋̈̃̑̀̐̑͑̿͘̚͜͜͜͠͠͝͝͠ͅͅj̷̡̧̨̨̛̹͙͈̱̜͔̠̥̮̗͙̟͇͈̙̥̗͈̖̦̦̘̺͚͚̑͌͒͂̇͑͐̅̋͋̆̍͌̽͆̿̀̆̎̋̐͘̚͝͝ͅk̷̨̧̡͕̖̘̣͚̳͖̹̙̝̳̥̮̰̝̦̙͎̠̱̗̪̲̥̗̣͉̊̓̋͂͆̂͑̈́̎̓̀̇͒̆̄͋̏̂̅̋̍̇̑͋̽̓̄̍̽̿̈́̉͝͠͝ͅļ̵̡̝͇̗̜̹͉̰̫̭̘̮̞̀̈͑̽̎̔́̔̽̿́̓͊̏̍̔͋͗̑̎̀͊̒̌̀̑̉̋̏͗͊̕͘͘͝͝͠͝a̷̛̝̯̠̹̩̫͇̥̽̋̉́̓̍͌̊̆͊͊̑̈́̈́̎͐͑̓̽̍͂̄̇͂̄͛͂͊̕͠͠͝s̷̨̧̗͕̳̭͓̹̫̩͕̦̭̳̤̩̺̫̠̖̠̜̲̒̓͊̚͜ͅd̵̨̡̨̪͈̗̬̜̝̰̫̼̟̼͎̼́̽̈̎̃̔̑̋̑́̔̀̀͊͐͂̾͑̂̽̔̓̉̋̿́̔̽͌̉͘̕̕̕͘̕͜͝*


Ya doin good kid, keep up da work and ye might get a prrromotion me hearty


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

*h̸̡̢̨̧̖͓͇̤͖̰̞͇̮̱̤̮̟͓̖́̍̐̾̽͑̽̂̀͝è̸̢̛̐̔̉̈́͋̂̂̚͝f̶̨̼̳̺̬͙͉͈̖̯̰͕̬̦̳̗͉̭͖̜̋̂̅̂̊̈́̂̏͋̈́̒͛̇̚̕͜ë̸̢̡̧̨̧̱͈͙̜̫̤͚̦̻̺͖̗͍̝̻̹̩̮͕̹̤́̋͐͛̒̎͗͛͂̓̾̿̄̽͑̾͑̇̇̅̅̑̑̕̚̚͜͜͠͠ͅǫ̸̟͖͚͙̗̝͎̺̹̫̹̒̋̀̀̾̀̀ ̷̗̩͇̠͔͖͍̳̖̼̯̺̫̥̓́͊̆͆̏̓͋̐͛̏́͌̉̈́́̿̑̋͐̚͘̕͘ͅw̵̡̛͎̱̥͔̗̹͇̻̣̠͓̼̬̼͉̘͖̭̜̱͖̭̄͋̋̋͒̅̈́̑̈́̅̒͊́̓̎̄͋̑̇͌̈̿͋̔̇̋́̚̚͘͜͜͠ͅo̸̮̣͈͚̣̦̍̉̀̌̊̂̈́͑̆̽̒͛̓͆̓̒͋͌͐̃͛͘͘͠͝ͅu̴̯͕̟̽̐̆̽͑͂͌̇̓̄̀̀͌́̀̕͘͝ļ̶̧̪͙̬̖̜̖̩̩̫̪̻̪͖̻̮̪̫̝͖̬̭̪͙̜͖̎͑̽̍̄̍̈́̍̍͌̇̎̿͊͌̄̊̂͊͑̈̎́̌͆̈́̾̑̿͛̂͒̓͌͘ͅd̸̡̧̥͎̥̭̯̭̘͉͚̺̞̜͉̲̜̽͂̾̓̔̌̓̔͗̏̊̆͌̂̓́͗͒͊̎̿̌̌̆͘͜ͅ ̵̛̹̺̞͙̜̦͖̯͒͑͐̒͂͋͑̀́̏͆͐̍̅̑͑̄͑͗̈́͆̽̑̌̂̚̕̕͠ͅy̵̡̢̱̫̫̤̩͓̘͈̙̤͎͔̩͚͖̹̖̬͉̺̘̰̗̼̓͋̔̀͆̈́̊̐̏͐̔̀̀͐̋̍̀͌̀̐͆̀̎̍̋̏͜͜͝͠͝ͅợ̵̢̟͙̤͕̪͍͇̱͍̩̺̅̅̀̋̓̈́̀̊̾͗̿̀̕ͅũ̸̧̨̩̺̲̖̹̹͎͇̜̭̳̣̹̪̯͚͚̰̱̣͕̰͚͉͙̜̗̯̈́̆͐͜͜ͅ ̵͖̼͔̰̼̝͇̝̘̐͋̉͌͌͆̐̈́̂̊̒̂̍́̑̐͆̋́̔̓͐̆̐̚̚̕̚͘͝ͅl̴̨̡̙̱͖͇͕͇̲͚̲̟͓͙̝̯̯̥̘̬̘̼̒̊͋͋͑̎̒̋͌̊̕̚͝ḯ̵̳̮͛̿̂ę̸̩̝̿̓̐͒̆̎̑̌̀̇̎̀͌͛̓̽̋̓̒̽̌̎͂̚̕͠͝k̸̢͖̜̱̯̲̲̤̭̭͉͖͖̙͔̩͕͉̅̑͐̌̌͐̊̄̎̔͌̂͒̅̈̆̀̉̀̓̾̏͝ ̸̢̧̢̨̯̘̲̱̟͚͇̜̹̹̠̹̥͕̪͚̱̱̪͈̭̥̹̖̦̈̇̋̂̄̽̎͒͋͂͑̾̈͐́̾̌͐̾̋̀͂̔͊̾̍̀͜͜͝ͅͅș̵̡̨̡̢̟̻̘͕̗̦̙̥̬̞̤͉͒̒̍́̓̎̚̕͜ö̴̧̢̢̭̖̘͈̰̟̮̜̤̤̲̖̬̱́̔̂͑͒̎̃͊̿̓̍̚m̵̨̮͕̭̱̟̆͜ȩ̴̨̡̨̛̦͍͚̟̹̯͇̯͉̮͔̪͙͉̦̝͇̗͋̇̒ͅͅ ̸̧̛̛̤̱͇̪͎͙̻̝̩̘̭͉͓̜͗̄̈͛̌͑͗͂́͌̔̅̔̕͘͘̕͜͝s̵̡̡̛̛̘̩̖͍̲̘̤̰͚͔̯̬̣̖͖̪̹͔̭͓͚̰͇̞̰̟̖̒̾̃̏̂̒͌͋̀͌̊͂̎̑͛͒͌͒̾̂̄͂͐̈́̃̕͘͜͠͝͝ă̷͈̬͕͚̗͕̥̙̰̮͎̜̗͐͑͌̌̈͊̾͛̓̂̈́̉̐̆̐̇̍̽͛͑́̽̉̐͋̉̈́̀̔͘͘͝͠͝ͅd̴̡̧̘̫̼̗̜̥̝͓̦̖̼͇͎̲̳̳̣̩̲̻̦̹̾͒̀͛̆́̇̄̊̊͂̄͑̇͂̎̂̊͋͑̂̐́͌͒̀͆͊͊͋͘̚͜͝͠ ̸̨̡̦̠̯̹̜͎͍̥̪̲̙̻̯̩̼͇̞̩̙͖̜̭̬̝̩̻͍͈͊̍͛̌̄̃̅̊̈́̐̓͆̀͐̓̓͆̏̄͒̿͐́̉̅̏̀̿̃̊͘b̸̛̳̗͎͕̦̦̯̠̥̻͉̖͎͈͍̤̣͍̟̗͇̥̃̄̅̌̀̊̈̈́̈́͒͛̀̆̅̈́̊̑̏̈́͌̒̂̐̈͋̕͘͜͜͝͠͝ͅō̸̧̡̧̥͕͔̦̣̯̭̠͔̹͚͎͚̥̮̠͔̳͕̤̩̹̘̪͎͎̫̪̤̻̼̤̓́̄͋͑͆̏̂́̏̾̋̓͋̈́̑̍͗̍͐̚͠͠ý̸̧̧̛̛̺͖̮͍̗̖̱͖̬̥͖̞̞̞̐͂̍͒̓́͋̂̄̅̊̍̇̓̆̐͂̂͌͆͠͝͝͝ ̶̡̧̬̣̳̙̯̟͒̆̏̎͊̅̊̍̈̽̀̒̋̄̈́͋̌̋̍̓̂̽̑̊͂̃͒̅̀̕̕̕͝͠͝ͅb̵̨̡̡͉̫͇̙͎̙̼̹̫̘̣̻̩̩̣̖̩͔̥̭͍̬̙̻͓͓͙͕͋͐́̉͊̐̎̊̎̀̏̇̾̀̂̐͊̀̾̓͗̈́͆͒̔̑͐͗̍̓͜͠͝͝͠͠ͅę̷̡͎̬̬̲̪̭̀̋͜ͅͅȩ̷̧̘͈͍̠͇̣̬͍̤͎͕̤̣͕̹̜͐̏́͊̎̐͗̂́̉̐͆̉̿̎̀̈́́͂͂̈́̏̈́̍̐̚̚̚̕ͅŗ̴̢̗̯̻͙̲͈̠̳̃̂͒͑̍͆̆̐̐̄̂̌̅̈́̈́̏͘͠͝͝͝s̸̙͑̍̑̔͊̔͒̚*


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That might work


ok
*EY FROGGY, GET MATTY OVER HERE ONE SCARY COAT HANGER JOOCE*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What if we speak in glitch text


Then my brain will hurt.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That might work


Would you like cream cheese with that


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Would you like cream cheese with that


Yesh. I’ll take it to go cuz I need to head off to sleep now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ok
> *EY FROGGY, GET MATTY OVER HERE ONE SCARY COAT HANGER JOOCE*


*o̶̡̧̢̨̨̫͙̙͖̙̙̱͎̬̥̠͖͖̻̼̝̭͚̤̬̭͖̯̺̗͊̊̋̏̀̊̐̽́̓͌̄̈̾́̏͗̈̑̑̉̈́͋̅̽̋̏̋̕̕̚͜͝͝͝n̴͎̺̜̦̬̝͖̭̘̤̾̓̒̈́͆̒͛̔̌͐̾̀̊̄̓̉̈͌̔̆̐͑̏̿͋͑̂̚̕̕͝͠ ̶̡̢̨̢̧̡͉̞̫͓̭̻̜̬̺̞̗̟͕͇̣͎͚͙͈͓̣̣̗͕͓̻͊͜i̶̪̹̲͓̱͉̖͂̑͊͝ţ̶̜̙̰̻͓̖͔͔̠̗̫͉͚̦̟̜͚͓̖̘̟̜̜̟̰̣̭͔̈̀̃̐̏͂͒́͐̓͛̑͜͠ ̴̲͕͚͔̼̼̽̒̒b̶̧̨̛̬̝̭̠̙̂̅͛̾̋͋͗̈́̀̋̑͌͗͂̈́̌̿̒͊̇̄̓̈́̆͘͜͝s̸̨̢̨̡̛̩̳̟̠͇̩̥͕̜̟̩̙̦̘͖̱̩̲͈̦̬͇̗̱̗͓̽̎͐̓͐̒́̉̾̎̿̄̈́͗͑̈́̍̎͑́̄ͅͅͅş̴̡͍̤̱̻̰̯͉͚̩͉̝͖͇̗̝̓̾̆̔͒̆ͅ*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ok
> *EY FROGGY, GET MATTY OVER HERE ONE SCARY COAT HANGER JOOCE*


_*ARRRRRR YA REPLACING THE CAPTAIN OF THIS CREW ALREADY YOU BOTTOM FEEDING BARNACLE SCRAPING NECTARINE*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *o̶̡̧̢̨̨̫͙̙͖̙̙̱͎̬̥̠͖͖̻̼̝̭͚̤̬̭͖̯̺̗͊̊̋̏̀̊̐̽́̓͌̄̈̾́̏͗̈̑̑̉̈́͋̅̽̋̏̋̕̕̚͜͝͝͝n̴͎̺̜̦̬̝͖̭̘̤̾̓̒̈́͆̒͛̔̌͐̾̀̊̄̓̉̈͌̔̆̐͑̏̿͋͑̂̚̕̕͝͠ ̶̡̢̨̢̧̡͉̞̫͓̭̻̜̬̺̞̗̟͕͇̣͎͚͙͈͓̣̣̗͕͓̻͊͜i̶̪̹̲͓̱͉̖͂̑͊͝ţ̶̜̙̰̻͓̖͔͔̠̗̫͉͚̦̟̜͚͓̖̘̟̜̜̟̰̣̭͔̈̀̃̐̏͂͒́͐̓͛̑͜͠ ̴̲͕͚͔̼̼̽̒̒b̶̧̨̛̬̝̭̠̙̂̅͛̾̋͋͗̈́̀̋̑͌͗͂̈́̌̿̒͊̇̄̓̈́̆͘͜͝s̸̨̢̨̡̛̩̳̟̠͇̩̥͕̜̟̩̙̦̘͖̱̩̲͈̦̬͇̗̱̗͓̽̎͐̓͐̒́̉̾̎̿̄̈́͗͑̈́̍̎͑́̄ͅͅͅş̴̡͍̤̱̻̰̯͉͚̩͉̝͖͇̗̝̓̾̆̔͒̆ͅ*


(O(λ )O )


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

bada bign bada boom I gona go bed ok bye


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Sounds like we’re all retreating to bed


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Avast i should head to ye ol sleeping quarters, goodnight me hearties


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*ARRRRRR YA REPLACING THE CAPTAIN OF THIS CREW ALREADY YOU BOTTOM FEEDING BARNACLE SCRAPING NECTARINE*_


*ARRRRRRRR*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *ARRRRRRRR*


*ARRRRRRRRRRR*


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

Anyone having this issue on tablet or mobile?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

*į̷̡̩̠͓̦͇͓̱͖͎̪̗̩̺͙̠̥̝̱͇͉̗̙̱͕͍̻̙̣̣̑́͗͗̉́̈́̄̆̈́̈͐̂̊̍̄̎́͊̒͜͜ͅ'̵̧̨̛͕̳̳̞͇̞̠͉̗̜̼͖̝́́̍͑̐́͆̎͊̈́̾̿́́̔͐̀͌̓̐̑̈́̉͊̀̎̓͒͝͠m̵͇̹̲̤͎̼̝͔̘͉͎̾̂͆̽̋͛̄̒͐̒̃̌̈́́̀͘̕̚̕̚͝ͅ ̷̨̛̭̭͔̳̫͚̦̅̐͂̂̍͌̒̈́̆̎̅̈́̽͂̈́̃͑̌͋̔̂̍̈̽́̀͂̐̚̚͜͠͝ͅg̷̢͕͉̗̺͍͕̣̦͚̳̘̤͉̗̮̖͈̼͈̺̤͇͔̫̤̃̏̑͋̎̉́̔̆̄͒̌̔́́̐̃̇̔̑͐̽̕̕͝͠͝͝ơ̸̢̮̼͓̫͍̻͓̠̙͉̮̠̲͙͕̬̟̊͆͒̋̃͑͌̾̍̔̅̀̔͆̔͌́̏̈́̐̀̄͑̚̕͠͝ń̵̡̗͉̥̘̟̝̤̙̘̲̥͍̙̦͛̈́̉̏͗͌̑͆̏͌̑̉̂̒̕͠n̶̟̦̖̯̠̪̦̘̹̦͈̥̮͉͍̟͓̱̯̪̟͕̖̹̙̲͊͛̅̓̀̐̄͘͜͝ä̵̧̖̘̜͈̮̼̬̰͎̗̘̯̣̻͈͜͜ ̶̧̜̲̩̭̻̼͕̮͚̱͚̮̞͙̼̮͚͈̹̙̬̱͇̈́̌́̉̋̑̏͐͊̑́̋͋́͌̒̆̒͐̐̋̋̈́̍̄̑̂̒͒̾͘͝͝͝ͅç̴̧̧̫̼̦̮̗̭͉̮̲̤͉̣͚͖̮̰͉̩̻̗̦͎̮̏̓̉ơ̴̗͌̽̿́́͗͐̆́̿̐͒̀̽͐̽̀͆̏̑͆̒͑̊͂̐̚̕̚͜͝s̵̡̡̛̱̙̙̰̬͓͇̜̰̬̘̠̲̪̠̤͉͗̇͌̊͊̽͑́̇̀̋̓̆̃͊̀͘̚͝͠p̴̨̡̹͍̟̲͖̳̞̘̻̣͚̩̱̜̮̹̘̼͕̺̳̠̊͒̓̓͋̒͋̒̈́̓͗̂̈͌͂̈́̑͂͂͂͗̇̓̚͘̕͜͠ͅl̷̢̡͕̞̝̣̖͓͓̠̭͖̙͉͉̤͍̰̻͕͙͓̎̾̎͂̃̽͗̀͌͝ͅa̸̢̧͉̭͕͙̱͉͍̐̕͠ý̷̢̙͔̬͉̹̟͓͍̟̭̜̬̰̤̹̥͚̗̘͋̄̊́͘̚͝͠ ̶̨̠͚̫̗̫̙̥͎̦͚͈͖̤͕͈̼̦̙͊́̿͝͠a̷̤͙̫̙̯̰̺̮͊ ̶̢̡̧̨̢̙͍͈͈̟̞̠̲͎̱͎͍̺̫͉͕͙͎̳͉̲̬̎̂̈́̊͑̂̑́̾͒̈͋͆̌̾́͑̑͛́̅͑͑̃͆̔̈́̐͊͊̓͘͜ͅs̷̢̢̛̛̩͍̟̩̮̜͗̑̆̍̂̏̈́̀̋̔͂̍̅͠u̵̧̢̳̥͚͔͎̙͙̩̦͖̙̗͔̮̫̹̘̭͚͔͈̝͙̰̩̇͗̔̀ͅͅb̷̬͙͈̟̤̦̤͕͍̲͍͖̩̘̠̲͗̄̈́͐́̆̓̅̌̀́͐̉͐͆̈́̓̌́̒̌́͐̎͂̕̚̕͜͝w̷̢̡̬̜̦͇̻͍͔̦̻͎̪̭͇̦̖̝̼̙͚͛̑̅͑̂ȧ̸̢̧̛̩̫̣̹̱̰̳̻̬̲̭̝̰̳̫̲̘̺̪̰̬̰̮̤͉̤͛͛͂͆̓̊̊̃̊̆̒͗̉̃̄̕͜͝͠͝y̸̧̫̳͙̫̱̖̰̓́̒̎̆̄̍̎̔̽͂̀͊͂͋͝ ̴̢̠͇̮̦̜̺̣̝̦̈́͘͜s̵̨̢̢͕͖̪̲̦̠͔̻̻͍̘͔͉͖̣̺̝̦͚̟̠̠̬̈̂̑̄̐̋͗́̀̒͜͜͜͝t̷̢̤̟͊̓͌̈́̂͂̃̊̓̔͐̔͑͌̐̚̕͝ȃ̵̖̹̭͎͙̹̻̥̖̣͉̼͚͓̯̯̦͔̤̤̺̮̹̥̥̖͈̗̦̪̺̞̰̊̉̆̓̀͂̓̊͗̓͆̚̕̕͝͝t̵̡̢̧̢̨̢̧̧͈̠̖̤̩͈̦͔͙̘͎͈̺̼͉̞̠͎̙͙̯̭̙͓̫͖̅͛̈́̑̋̎̇͗̑̾̔̀́̋̒̾̐͊̑̅̔̕̚͘̕ĭ̵̡̛͕̬͎̪̠̙̦̜̥̬̗͙̪͉̜͍̱̘̩̣̝̰͉͂̑͆̃͒̏̽͂̂̔̏̿͋̽̈̈́̐͘̚̕͜͝͝͝͝ͅͅọ̵̡̨̡̧̙͎̰̝̱̪̻̼͖̫̗͈̯͎͔͎̟̬̈̈́͋͂͌͘n̵̢̡̘̠͈͍̬͚̭̪̩͔̜͕̩̙̰͐͆̓̇̈̋̈́͌̈̈́̌͛̐͋̿̈͊́̀̍͑́͝*


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> *ARRRRRRRRRRR*


*A̧͓̩͈̮͕̪̞̲̺̪̞̱̜̮̱̲̘͍̟̹͈͔̋̊́̈͒͛͑̽̅̑͌̂̽̌̅̇̏͊̾̀̉̆̈́̚͟R̨̛̠͔̟̟̳̖̝̖̠̼̘̖̙̥̥͔͖̟͚͕̀͌́̀͊̆̽̈͆́̔̈̇̓͌̈́̌̃͢͝͠͝R̨̢̛͈̭̹̹̳̞̱̥̲͔̯̦͉̃͂͋͂̀͛̿̉͐́́͑̒̔̈́̚͜ͅR̨̢̨̡̢̛̝͕̪̼͚͚͎͙̻͖̍̽͐̏̔̇̍̈́͑͒̋̄̕͜͟͝͝͞Ŗ̙͇̝͕͇̝̙͚̤͈̪̝̞̩̠͓̺̓͋́̐̍̿̇̉̋̾̽̍́̆̓͊͌͑̚͘͜͞ͅͅŖ̛̞̞͉͔͍͇͑̏̄̓̏̕Ȑ̨̝͚͎̙̻̖͉̫̰̘̤͓͉̱̱̻̦̱̏̇̔́̏̈́̂̊̇̉̄̂͋͘͘͘͘͢͡͝R̡̡̨̛͚͚͙̟̠̮̤̙͉̪̖̪̗̭̞̩̠͕̦͙͇̱͓͐̐̊̀́̔̀̋̓̑̈̊̔̔̌͐̍̌̂̄͛̂̓̕͜͞͠͡ͅR̨̨̨̧̛̛̙̙̱̼̥͇̬͎̘̺̼̫̱͎͎̪̥̬̪̖͙̱͙̬̺̖̩̞͉̞̆̆̒̀́̉̃̄̄́̎͆̀̌̋̈́̾̅́͗̏̈̆̇̓̇͐̃̕͘͟͢͢͠͝͡͠͡͝ͅR̨̡̢̛̲͇̭͎͓̻̯̗̬̻̹̤̗̜͉̉́̏̒͐͌͋̃͌̈́̆̌̿͂͋͑̅̓͑̍͌͟͜͟͢R̥̻͎̈́͒̅R͈̲͓̯͙͋̑̾͒͋̚͟Ŗ̡̛͈̤̮̯͍̺̙̝̠̦̗͍̩̼̬͍͈͚̪̩̼͎̟̱̟͐͒͑̒̅̅̂̉̂͌̄̽̍̿̒̏͐̿͗̓͆́́́̃̚͟͠͠ͅR̡̢̡̛̬̯̠͈͍̣̘̖̣̬̺̻̤̦̟̬̖̘̗̹̯̻͉͔̬̤̼͇̪͔̪̲͕͛̄̊͌̍̾̊̆̅̑̿̿̈́́̈̒̊̀̂͌̓̆͑̌̏̂̎͋̏̔͌̌̍̍͘̚͢͠͝͝ͅͅͅR̡̧͇̻͙̻̝͈̥̤̣̗̠̭̖̳͑͂͌̌̓̀̉͌̔̃͑̇̂͆͗̕̚͢͢͡R̡̨̨̧̛̛̥͎̰̻̱͇̘͇͉̝̣̝͙̗̦̮͈̠̞̘̣͚͙̣͙̦̭̺̲͙̙͙͆̒́͐́̅̿͐͆̓͐̀͛͐͐̐́̈͂̾͊͒̐̋͂͒̆̑̂͋͛́̕͜͟͠͠͞͡ͅȐ̢̡̧̢̭̱̲̬̥̲̠̤̟̙̘̣̪͙͖̠̟͖̤̗͑̄̄̈͐͊̈́̒̇̂͆̌̊̒̊̕̚̚̕͘͟͜͝͞͞͠͠R̫̣͌͝R̡̤̱͎̫̱̫̖͔̰͕͆̅̔̽̓͂̌̔͒̿͛̚͜*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

If you're all going to bed, then I'll just... Stay here and talk to Ribbon... all night.


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

It’s not bedtime for me


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *A̧͓̩͈̮͕̪̞̲̺̪̞̱̜̮̱̲̘͍̟̹͈͔̋̊́̈͒͛͑̽̅̑͌̂̽̌̅̇̏͊̾̀̉̆̈́̚͟R̨̛̠͔̟̟̳̖̝̖̠̼̘̖̙̥̥͔͖̟͚͕̀͌́̀͊̆̽̈͆́̔̈̇̓͌̈́̌̃͢͝͠͝R̨̢̛͈̭̹̹̳̞̱̥̲͔̯̦͉̃͂͋͂̀͛̿̉͐́́͑̒̔̈́̚͜ͅR̨̢̨̡̢̛̝͕̪̼͚͚͎͙̻͖̍̽͐̏̔̇̍̈́͑͒̋̄̕͜͟͝͝͞Ŗ̙͇̝͕͇̝̙͚̤͈̪̝̞̩̠͓̺̓͋́̐̍̿̇̉̋̾̽̍́̆̓͊͌͑̚͘͜͞ͅͅŖ̛̞̞͉͔͍͇͑̏̄̓̏̕Ȑ̨̝͚͎̙̻̖͉̫̰̘̤͓͉̱̱̻̦̱̏̇̔́̏̈́̂̊̇̉̄̂͋͘͘͘͘͢͡͝R̡̡̨̛͚͚͙̟̠̮̤̙͉̪̖̪̗̭̞̩̠͕̦͙͇̱͓͐̐̊̀́̔̀̋̓̑̈̊̔̔̌͐̍̌̂̄͛̂̓̕͜͞͠͡ͅR̨̨̨̧̛̛̙̙̱̼̥͇̬͎̘̺̼̫̱͎͎̪̥̬̪̖͙̱͙̬̺̖̩̞͉̞̆̆̒̀́̉̃̄̄́̎͆̀̌̋̈́̾̅́͗̏̈̆̇̓̇͐̃̕͘͟͢͢͠͝͡͠͡͝ͅR̨̡̢̛̲͇̭͎͓̻̯̗̬̻̹̤̗̜͉̉́̏̒͐͌͋̃͌̈́̆̌̿͂͋͑̅̓͑̍͌͟͜͟͢R̥̻͎̈́͒̅R͈̲͓̯͙͋̑̾͒͋̚͟Ŗ̡̛͈̤̮̯͍̺̙̝̠̦̗͍̩̼̬͍͈͚̪̩̼͎̟̱̟͐͒͑̒̅̅̂̉̂͌̄̽̍̿̒̏͐̿͗̓͆́́́̃̚͟͠͠ͅR̡̢̡̛̬̯̠͈͍̣̘̖̣̬̺̻̤̦̟̬̖̘̗̹̯̻͉͔̬̤̼͇̪͔̪̲͕͛̄̊͌̍̾̊̆̅̑̿̿̈́́̈̒̊̀̂͌̓̆͑̌̏̂̎͋̏̔͌̌̍̍͘̚͢͠͝͝ͅͅͅR̡̧͇̻͙̻̝͈̥̤̣̗̠̭̖̳͑͂͌̌̓̀̉͌̔̃͑̇̂͆͗̕̚͢͢͡R̡̨̨̧̛̛̥͎̰̻̱͇̘͇͉̝̣̝͙̗̦̮͈̠̞̘̣͚͙̣͙̦̭̺̲͙̙͙͆̒́͐́̅̿͐͆̓͐̀͛͐͐̐́̈͂̾͊͒̐̋͂͒̆̑̂͋͛́̕͜͟͠͠͞͡ͅȐ̢̡̧̢̭̱̲̬̥̲̠̤̟̙̘̣̪͙͖̠̟͖̤̗͑̄̄̈͐͊̈́̒̇̂͆̌̊̒̊̕̚̚̕͘͟͜͝͞͞͠͠R̫̣͌͝R̡̤̱͎̫̱̫̖͔̰͕͆̅̔̽̓͂̌̔͒̿͛̚͜*


_*A TRUE SWASHBUCKLING PIRATE LAD/LADY/LASSO NEEDS NOT OF YER FANCY MODERN EFFECTS ARRRRRR*_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*A TRUE SWASHBUCKLING PIRATE LAD/LADY/LASSO NEEDS NOT OF YER FANCY MODERN EFFECTS ARRRRRR*_


*ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR*yawn*RRRRRRRRRRRR
ok goonightd*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Anyway time for pirasuke to sleep so goodnight and i trust Frog to man the ship

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



Enxssi said:


> *ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR*yawn*RRRRRRRRRRRR
> ok goonightd*


_glutennighten_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

I can't sleeep if I wanted to


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

Wait, are we back on the pirate yacht-


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 308912


I leave and come back not to chaos, but to depression


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

But I thought the ship sank


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> But I thought the ship sank


Josuke's a mermaid, should be fine


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> But I thought the ship sank


...Oh yeah. I got locked in my bedroom and drowned.


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

A second floor mermaid can survive a sinking ship then


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

goodnightvm gang big brother is sleepy


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

Oh boy, I found some_* fun *_quotes.


Seastar said:


> Wait, do you think the witch might try to drown me?!





Seastar said:


> Lucky... I'm made of ink and dissolve in water...





Seastar said:


> I think we're all going to burn or drown....
> *sighs* At least I won't go alone...





Seastar said:


> _*They want to drown me*_





Kurb said:


> Seastar should be dead now
> Finish looting i’ll start up the new ship





Kurb said:


> I’ll start up the plane
> Is seastar dead yet





Your Local Wild Child said:


> Seastar doesn’t really like where this is going guys





Seastar said:


> _Kurb tried to drown me. He was confused when I got on his plane._


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

What happened to Pinkshade again?
I miss them


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What happened to Pinkshade again?
> I miss them


I don't know... maybe just busy?


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

True
Since it could be the return of school or something


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

R o s i e w o n a no th er c halleng e I-

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020

So God please bless me with Rosie's winning powers because I'm tired of feeling like a class S+ loser.


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

Yeah
I’ve been working hard lately on the art entries


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Just win would be nice. :')

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020

*Just o n e it's all I ask. *


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

I’m trying
The hardest I’ve worked on was the cosmetic and the observatory


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

I'm not really a competitive person, so uh...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

I just want to win once. I just.


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

Idk
I wanted to try improving my art skills as well since I decided to draw again in April

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020

I will be right back


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

I just don't want to feel like crappy loser that's why I hate participation prizes. I don't accept that I participated the heck. That's for mediocrer losers who accept the bare minimum. That's not me. It's all or nothing for me and right now I have nothing.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

The only art contests I ever entered were ones where your skill didn't matter at all...
Yes, that's a thing. I swear-


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

I don't care what I have to do what I must sacrifice I'll do whatever it takes the win. I'm not a crappy " participation " loser. That's just not me. I hate losing. _*I much rather eat trash before accepting a participation prize and being a loser. *_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> The only art contests I ever entered were ones where your skill didn't matter at all...
> Yes, that's a thing. I swear-


So, I-
Um...
I brought proof.


Spoiler









						Adoptables Guide - [Click Critters]
					

Click Critters is an expansive adoptable / virtual pet hybrid site full of fun games and amazing locations to explore!



					www.clickcritters.com


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> So, I-
> Um...
> I brought proof.
> 
> ...


Wow these are cute! You drew those?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Wow these are cute! You drew those?


We were given the line art to edit ourselves but yeah... Then the chosen entries were redrawn.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I much rather eat trash before accepting a participation prize and being a loser.


trash do be good tho


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> trash do be good tho


Ew, please don't eat trash. That's not healthy.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Ew, please don't eat trash. That's not healthy.


only some trash


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> only some trash


What? _*W h a -*_
Are you secretly a raccoon?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What? _*W h a -*_
> Are you secretly a raccoon?


AH MAYBE


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> AH MAYBE


Go tell the other raccoons in my attic to get out then.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Go tell the other raccoons in my attic to get out then.


On it
Though I am quite new to this raccoon thing-


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> trash do be good tho


I'm not accepting defeat not now to ever. Nice sig though.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm not accepting defeat not now to ever. Nice sig though.


gracias
it represents the absurdity of REM


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> gracias
> it represents the absurdity of REM


It's cute but a lot of effort for a one time use.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> It's cute but a lot of effort for a one time use.


eh it wasn't much effort
but thank you lol


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

These allergies are so annoying
I swear every month is always allergy season for me


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

Oh dang-
Virtuadopt went down? Aaahhh my starry Musharna.
I hope it comes back because uhhhh


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

How am I supposed to draw with allergies....


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> eh it wasn't much effort
> but thank you lol


o h


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh dang-
> Virtuadopt went down? Aaahhh my starry Musharna.
> I hope it comes back because uhhhh


that reminds me of my Chicken Smoothie pets...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> that reminds me of my Chicken Smoothie pets...


Oh. I'm pretty sure that website is still around?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> o h


I can't draw so it's meh ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

I made a click critters account and didn’t come back...
Maybe I should come back


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I made a click critters account and didn’t come back...
> Maybe I should come back


Funny thing, earlier I was looking at-
_Oh wait that's still in a tab
Uhhhhhh_


Spoiler











	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020

Chicken Smoothie...
Yes.



OH gosh, I accidentally clicked on log out and forgot my CS password LOL


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Funny thing, earlier I was looking at-
> _Oh wait that's still in a tab
> Uhhhhhh_
> 
> ...


uh oh


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> uh oh


It's fiiiine. That's what password reset emails are for.


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

Idk if I will draw today
These allergies are just not fun for the umpteenth time


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

I'm thinking I should replace the starry Musharna in my signature since it's not working right now...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I can't draw so it's meh ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


bRuH you can't draw?? I can't draww


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

I think I might play with vroid again or fix my toyhouse


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

Ugh the link in the replacement does not work for guests but _whatever._


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

Clickcritters?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Clickcritters?


No, I'm trying to use Icepets.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> bRuH you can't draw?? I can't draww


_i cant_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

_I can't draw either._


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

Well everyone can draw good in their own way


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

I feel more tempted to write than draw right now...
But I'm having trouble figuring out reasons behind what I want to write... and also how I would make it relate to my RPing...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

aHH I NEED WORDS OF WISDOM I COMPLETELY FORGOT


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

So I coded my page and its a mess


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _i cant_


lies


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> lies


fbdk I can't
I don't know anatomy 
It's just the coloring that pulls me through


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> lies


You're lying too. You can draw an adorable bunny.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You're lying too. You can draw an adorable bunny.


_Now wait you're trying to trick me or something hh_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> fbdk I can't
> I don't know anatomy
> It's just the coloring that pulls me through


But you drew that siggg


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> _Now wait you're trying to trick me or something hh_


I mean... I obviously lied earlier since I can draw Kirby.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I mean... I obviously lied earlier since I can draw Kirby.


E v eryone can draw except me uvu


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> But you drew that siggg


ye but
meh


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> E v eryone can draw except me uvu


You
drew
an
adorable
bunny


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

I have school tomorrow yet here I am


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

This is my favorite video rn

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



Seastar said:


> You
> drew
> an
> adorable
> bunny


qwq aaah okie okie thank youu


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> This is my favorite video rn


cool


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

It's just dancing to cool music uvu It's better because I don't get it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

I don't know I only played p5


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Oooh well I just like the dancingg


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oooh well I just like the dancingg


okay but like why


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Well because there was a meme with that guy dancing it's nsfw but it was funnyy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Well because there was a meme with that guy dancing it's nsfw but it was funnyy


true legends dance like this 






rumor has it red lobster burned down that very same day

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020

hold up why did you send me TBT


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

I can't sleep I've just been thinking about gay memes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I can't sleep I've just been thinking about gay memes
> View attachment 308979


what


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> true legends dance like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still like specialist better,, and you said it's a beautiful day to give you money lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what


I got a lot of gay memes


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

I have no idea what is happening.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

too gay can't sleep


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I still like specialist better,, and you said it's a beautiful day to give you money lol


LMAO 

it's a yusuke meme


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

Can't sleep because
_s q u i d_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> too gay can't sleep


I thought you were african
not literally lmao

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020

Can't sleep because 

persona


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> LMAO
> 
> it's a yusuke meme
> View attachment 308986
> View attachment 308991


I thought he was a girl


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

i'm having an overload of rainbow


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I thought he was a girl


I can't blame you


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Can't sleep because tbt and Speed O Sound Sonicc


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> i'm having an overload of rainbow


why are you filming a skittles commercial at 3am


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I can't blame you


I just thought it was another one of those girls with short hair


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

nvm


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

Guys... I found this Inkling and she is scaring me. She kinda acts like a zombie. What do I do?


Spoiler


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

I keep using "them" instead of gendered pronouns


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I cannot wait for you to meet akechi and mistake him for an anime magical boy outside of the transformation outfit


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Guys... I found this Inkling and she is scaring me. She kinda acts like a zombie. What do I do?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Well as my old saying goes, 

If ya can't beat the enemy 
than eat the enemy


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Guys... I found this Inkling and she is scaring me. She kinda acts like a zombie. What do I do?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Kill it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


>


unfortunately for you they're evil but they have pancakes take it or leave it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Guys... I found this Inkling and she is scaring me. She kinda acts like a zombie. What do I do?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


feed cake


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Well as my old saying goes,
> 
> If ya can't beat the enemy
> than eat the enemy





Milky star said:


> Kill it


I don't know who she is, but I'd feel really bad if I-


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> feed cake


Okay... Does anyone have cake?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> unfortunately for you they're evil but they have pancakes take it or leave it


I didn't ask about that show me him.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I didn't ask about that show me him.


I'll pm you


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

What do I do with the creepy Inkling that showed up?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Eat it


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Eat it


I-
I know I was thinking about calamari, _*but this is not what I meant.*_


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

I return from watching


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I return from watching


hello bootleg Sae


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

Hello
How does Sae look like


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I return from watching


Oh, hello. The creepy Inkling fell asleep and I don't know what to do when she wakes up.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Basically similar hair color


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

So yeah... heheheh... There's a creepy (possibly mindless) Inkling sleeping here but everything is fiiiiiine.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

A Wild Child appears!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> A Wild Child appears!


Oh, hello!
*looks back at the sleeping Inkling*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

I got...a decent nights sleep


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

Idk if I'm getting sick or its just bad allergies


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

I feel... uh... well, not good.


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

I'm thinking of going off so I can get better
These allergies are driving me off the wall


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

I feel the need to share this.


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I feel the need to share this.


I haven't the foggiest idea what I'm looking at.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I haven't the foggiest idea what I'm looking at.


Oh, uh...
It's A Hat in Time...being broken.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I feel the need to share this.


 No I haven’t had breakfast yet


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No I haven’t had breakfast yet


Oh-
That burger is actually a pillow.


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

Lets see if I can solve house of nightmares before I go off


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh-
> That burger is actually a pillow.


I’m still hungry


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m still hungry


Well, I'm not... I feel sick.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

it's a beautiful day to give me money


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

I only have pine cones


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> it's a beautiful day to give me money


Uh, what... this?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I only have pine cones


if they're edible I will take what I can get

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Also I saw your post saying that you won’t help a child who has no food. I mean, I DO have food but it still somewhat stings


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Also I saw your post saying that you won’t help a child who has no food. I mean, I DO have food but it still somewhat stings


yeah but yusuke at least had a good cause 

you missed off a witch for having a bad opinion so you deserve the fate thrown to you


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

Hold a go fund me if you are desperate for money


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Hold a go fund me if you are desperate for money


lmao I love how I start saying
"this fictional character I like is broke" and nobody questions it


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

I've seen homeless fictional characters before


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> yeah but yusuke at least had a good cause
> 
> you missed off a witch for having a bad opinion so you deserve the fate thrown to you


Yea...but this much?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> if they're edible I will take what I can get


So... food?
Hmm...










Clockwise said:


> I've seen homeless fictional characters before


Uh, you mean @Your Local Wild Child?


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

I gtg 
This allergy is bothering me so I'll just get it over with

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



Seastar said:


> So... food?
> Hmm...
> 
> 
> ...


That too


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

goog morning


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

more school **** left to do and I barely slept last night


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

Oh dear... I feel worse now...
Um, I'm going to eat even though I am not hungry...


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

I want to try century eggs but i have no idea where to buy some


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

*looks up century eggs*
Uhhhh
N-no thanks...


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *looks up century eggs*
> Uhhhh
> N-no thanks...


_It’s probably better than the swallowbird nest drink i bought_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _It’s probably better than the swallowbird nest drink i bought_


The... _Wha-what??_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

tfw school teachers make you get up extremely early and their plans are messed up so you don't know what to do or how to do it


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> tfw school teachers make you get up extremely early and their plans are messed up so you don't know what to do or how to do it


At least some classes end early, at least that’s how it is for me


Seastar said:


> The... _Wha-what??_


_Honestly it wasn’t that bad, i can see how people can enjoy drinking it_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

I feel like I might be the pickiest one here, so.... uhhhhhh


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

That’s fair lol, century eggs sound good asf to me lol


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

Eek, this creepy Inkling is staring at me.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

I am so tired


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Y’all’s talked about cursed foods while I was gone


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

I only got two hours of sleep


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all’s talked about cursed foods while I was gone


Aaaaand the creepy Inkling woke up and will not leave me alone.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Aaaaand the creepy Inkling woke up and will not leave me alone.


sending you death vibes


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> sending you death vibes


She doesn't speak and uhhhh Yeah, what if that's what she wants?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all’s talked about cursed foods while I was gone


_Oh come on it’s not that bad_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> She doesn't speak and uhhhh Yeah, what if that's what she wants?


probably


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Oh come on it’s not that bad_


I know what both of those are and I don’t wanna list the ingredients/methods to make them.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I know what both of those are and I don’t wanna list the ingredients/methods to make them.


Jikken.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Jikken.


That’s cursed too


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> probably


....Then why is she just sitting there instead of attacking me? And why did she sleep here...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....Then why is she just sitting there instead of attacking me? And why did she sleep here...


Odd. It sounds like something I deal with on the regular. I don’t think I Can’t Believe it’s Not Butter will work with your problem tho


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Odd. It sounds like something I deal with on the regular. I don’t think I Can’t Believe it’s Not Butter will work with your problem tho


try knockoffs of it


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Odd. It sounds like something I deal with on the regular. I don’t think I Can’t Believe it’s Not Butter will work with your problem tho


The look in her eyes isn't helping... It's like... she's not there... If that makes sense.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> The look in her eyes isn't helping... It's like... she's not there... If that makes sense.


plot twist she's a ghost


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> The look in her eyes isn't helping... It's like... she's not there... If that makes sense.


Yeah I’ve had stuff stare at me. Usually it happens in the evening. I just scream at them and they run away after a while


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> plot twist she's a ghost


...I tried poking her and she didn't react... but I don't think that's a ghost...



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yeah I’ve had stuff stare at me. Usually it happens in the evening. I just scream at them and they run away after a while


So... I should scream?
AaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAaaaa
....Um, she didn't react _*at all.*_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I am so tired


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 309063


A doxie!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

...I told that Inkling to leave me alone and she actually stopped staring at me...
She didn't leave, though.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 309063


 DOGGOOO


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> DOGGOOO


*Sleep now*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *Sleep now*


I slept earlier


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 24, 2020)

*I MEANT SALTYY*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *I MEANT SALTYY*


Salt can sleep? More at 7


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

....Turns out that Inkling will do anything I tell her to. That doesn't make her any less creepy, though.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2020)

hiya


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....Turns out that Inkling will do anything I tell her to. That doesn't make her any less creepy, though.


Tell her to go away?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



sheilaa said:


> hiya


Hai!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Tell her to go away?


Hmm... I'll try...
.........Well, that only made her go into another room. Uhhh


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> R o s i e w o n a no th er c halleng e I-
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020
> 
> So God please bless me with Rosie's winning powers because I'm tired of feeling like a class S+ loser.


Here you go, have some. Go be a winner!

morning


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Here you go, have some. Go be a winner!
> 
> morning


Mornin’ and congrats on the win! Y’all’s get a shiny star!


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

i am showered and refreshed
time to spend the day on youtube


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

Hrrm... I'm falling asleep. Will I be safe with that creepy Inkling still around...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hrrm... I'm falling asleep. Will I be safe with that creepy Inkling still around...


Tell her to take a bus far away


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Mornin’ and congrats on the win! Y’all’s get a shiny star!


Thanks! Hope you get your star fragments ^^


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Tell her to take a bus far away


.....Why do I feel like that's going to be one of those cartoon gags and the bus will just bring her back-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *Sleep now*





Lothitine said:


> *I MEANT SALTYY*





ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Salt can sleep? More at 7


i have school to do


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> i have school to do


**** school sleep if u need


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> **** school sleep if u need


I have a zoom meeting in 6 minutes

I high-key wish I could sleep but like

can't


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I have a zoom meeting in 6 minutes
> 
> I high-key wish I could sleep but like
> 
> can't


Attend it and turn off ur camera and sleep


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Attend it and turn off ur camera and sleep


jokes on them my camera is broken so I'm on tbt


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> jokes on them my camera is broken so I'm on tbt


well,, sleep


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

Why am I not being yelled at too?

I, um... am going to sleep now.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> well,, sleep


no what if I'm asked a question


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Why am I not being yelled at too?
> 
> I, um... am going to sleep now.





Lothitine said:


> well,, sleep













	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



Saltyy said:


> no what if I'm asked a question


Say you didn’t hear
Or like rest your eyes but be listening to the audio


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 309094View attachment 309095View attachment 309096View attachment 309097


That's a lot of sleeping dogs...
Um, good night (morning?)


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Here you go, have some. Go be a winner!
> 
> morning


:') thxxx


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 309094View attachment 309095View attachment 309096View attachment 309097
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020
> 
> ...


the teacher has such an ugly voice lmao


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

woke up and I'm still gay smh


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Woke up and i’m still Asian smh


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

kurb has become an outdoorsman


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 309109
> kurb has become an outdoorsman


Braving the wild backyard, i’m so proud


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> woke up and I'm still gay smh


what

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020

how many skittles could you have possibly consumed


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020
> 
> how many skittles could you have possibly consumed


it wasn't the skittles
it was the m e m e s
I stayed up thinking about this one image and couldn't sleep for another ten minutes solely because _it could read my mind_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Braving the wild backyard, i’m so proud


he's looking for barn finds


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> it wasn't the skittles
> it was the m e m e s
> I stayed up thinking about this one image and couldn't sleep for another ten minutes solely because _it could read my mind_


I too have been staring at an image


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> he's looking for barn finds


Effervescent


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

don't die chat I just woke up I need some socialize juice


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> don't die chat I just woke up I need some socialize juice


and I will go to sleep


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

nO


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> nO


hello


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> hello


hello there do you taste music or see shapes when hearing certain sounds


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

mmMm Rosie gave me her win juice maybe I'll win somethingg


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hello there do you taste music or see shapes when hearing certain sounds


_Xenoblade music smells like flowers and pointy things_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



Milky star said:


> mmMm Rosie gave me her win juice maybe I'll win somethingg


y e s
But what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> _Xenoblade music smells like flowers and pointy things_


_are you synesthetic_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

I don't know about all this music smelling but when I look at akechi I swear I smell maple syrup


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hello there do you taste music or see shapes when hearing certain sounds


what the ****


Rosie977 said:


> _Xenoblade music smells like flowers and pointy things_



xenoblade 2, where you have scantily clad women fight for you
probably in my top 10 favourite games


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _are you synesthetic_


uhh that's a good question


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

what the fricc


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what the fricc


_Ooooh i’m telling a mod_


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> what the ****
> 
> 
> xenoblade 2, where you have scantily clad women fight for you
> probably in my top 10 favourite games


same 
Tantal is extra flowery to me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> what the ****


I ask everyone this at some point because 4% of the population has synesthesia
Do you have ordinal-linguistic personification or calendar synesthesia?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Ooooh i’m telling a mod_


snitch


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Also people may experience synesthesia when taking psychedelic drugs


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> same
> Tantal is extra flowery to me


its been so long since i played i dont even remember what that is

but mythra op
along with perceval and herald


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> _Xenoblade music smells like flowers and pointy things_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020
> 
> ...


You won a challenge that's 0-2 I'm at 0 you're at 2! We are rivalsss I will win somethinggg


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> its been so long since i played i dont even remember what that is
> 
> but mythra op
> along with perceval and herald


I don't remember herald but I used to use perceval a lot


Milky star said:


> You won a challenge that's 0-2 I'm at 0 you're at 2! We are rivalsss I will win somethinggg


I would say are you changing me but you definitely are


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> woke up and I'm still gay smh


This doesn't ever change. Sorry.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> This doesn't ever change. Sorry.


dang


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I don't remember herald but I used to use perceval a lot



fully upgraded poppi was god mode as well


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I don't remember herald but I used to use perceval a lot
> 
> I would say are you changing me but you definitely are


Whaatttt-


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

I got the cosiest hoodie today. Transformation into a sheep is in progress. 



Spoiler


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Whaatttt-


Sounds good to me. It's on c:
0-2 you got some work to do 


Origami said:


> fully upgraded poppi was god mode as well


Poppi was 
Sheba's not to bad if you give her the right stuff I remember


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Sounds good to me. It's on c:
> 0-2 you got some work to do
> 
> Poppi was
> Sheba's not to bad if you give her the right stuff I remember


Oh yeah! I'm all fired up now! I'll win something and beat you just wait!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Hehehe I didn’t get KK slider today in Evwirt cuz I’m in SH! I got Label instead. I think that’s worse lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

I submitted my dream. Hhh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

does anyone here listen to girl in red


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> does anyone here listen to girl in red


Never heard of that.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Never heard of that.


aw rip


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Can I marry Yumeko and my boyfriend is that possible or like nah


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Can I marry Yumeko and my boyfriend is that possible or like nah


Well...


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I submitted my dream. Hhh


nice
just wait till you see _my _counterattack..._pickles! >:3_
Thats right you heard me bahahaha I must confuse her until it's time


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> nice
> just wait till you see _my _counterattack..._pickles! >:3_
> Thats right bahahaha I must confuse her until it's time


Ooooh pickles huh? Your pickles won't beat my baby Ruby! :^3

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Well...
> View attachment 309121


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Well...
> View attachment 309121


That is insane.

Lactose intolerant and eating mac and cheese. Pray for me.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> That is insane.
> 
> Lactose intolerant and eating mac and cheese. Pray for me.


I wish you luck on this endeavor.

Call me weird but I love boxed Mac and cheese. There’s just something about the taste of the cheese sauce mix that hits different.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Well...
> View attachment 309121


I'll be rich!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'll be rich!
> 
> View attachment 309122


Rosie just sell feet pics like me


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Rosie just sell feet pics like me


w h a t
mm been getting some good quotes for the ooc thread lately


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> That is insane.
> 
> Lactose intolerant and eating mac and cheese. Pray for me.


Hmm..should I though you wanted to eat my Ruby


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I got the cosiest hoodie today. Transformation into a sheep is in progress.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg that looks so comfyyyyyy  id fall asleep again if I had that 
Where’d you get it??


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Rosie just sell feet pics like me


You can get paid alot for that. I have a friend who has another friend that does that. It's strange but she's rolling in the money


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> w h a t
> mm been getting some good quotes for the ooc thread lately


my plan is to sell feet pics on the side when I'm older
e a s y money


also:





						Marry Your Favorite Character Online
					

Marry Your Favorite Character Online.  Marry characters from animes, tv shows, video games, movies and more!  It's all for fun.




					www.myfconline.com


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> my plan is to sell feet pics on the side when I'm older
> e a s y money
> 
> 
> ...


_YOU GOT MARRIED BEFORE I WAS BORn-_


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> my plan is to sell feet pics on the side when I'm older
> e a s y money
> 
> 
> ...


_how old even are you
the fetus lied to this fetus_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> _how old even are you
> the fetus lied to this fetus_





Lothitine said:


> _YOU GOT MARRIED BEFORE I WAS BORn-_


GUYS GUYS NO IT'S NOT ME
It was the first thing I saw on the site lmao


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I wish you luck on this endeavor.
> 
> Call me weird but I love boxed Mac and cheese. There’s just something about the taste of the cheese sauce mix that hits different.


I only eat homemade mac and cheese. Unfortunately the recipe likely contains more cheese than the box stuff so consequently worse for me. 




Lothitine said:


> Omg that looks so comfyyyyyy  id fall asleep again if I had that
> Where’d you get it??



It is from Jeffree Star Cosmetics. 

It is so cosy but unfortunately it is super warm today so I can't wear it!  Currently melting in the garden just wearing a Hawaiian shirt and shorts.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

*Quick which is better pastel space sleep over or infinite galaxy sleep over*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Quick which is better pastel space sleep over or infinite galaxy sleep over*


Infinite Galaxy


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Quick which is better pastel space sleep over or infinite galaxy sleep over*


Galaxy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Quick which is better pastel space sleep over or infinite galaxy sleep over*


INFINITE


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Good morning


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Good morning


Mornin’!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Good morning


Heyo! Cool avi!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Heyo! Cool avi!


Thanks!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Thanks!


Really matches your collectible and title color lol.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Good morning


Love your pfp, morning!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

*okay infinite galaxy sleep over it is let's gooooo!!*


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Rosie just sell feet pics like me


ok frogslime


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Rosie just sell feet pics like me


What’s your onlyfrogs account


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> What’s your onlyfrogs account


FeetslimeOfficial


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> FeetslimeOfficial


that sounds disgusting
footfungusofficial


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

give money get feet win win win


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

i think this is just more proof that me and frogslime have the most cursed discord dm


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> FeetslimeOfficial


_Don’t like that_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> FeetslimeOfficial


_aaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAA_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

However i love this


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Spoiler: feet preview


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 309127
> However i love this


mood 100


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Good morning


Hi!!


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Spoiler: feet preview
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 309128


I’m calling the basement police


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I’m calling the basement police


_hey buddy, pay me some tbt and you can get some toes_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _hey buddy, pay me some tbt and you can get some toes_


no soliciting on my watch


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _hey buddy, pay me some tbt and you can get some toes_


I can harvest my own
*dials 91*


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _hey buddy, pay me some tbt and you can get some toes_


you just did a feet reveal. *adds legs to your eyes*


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I can harvest my own
> *dials 91*


hello this is 91


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> no soliciting on my watch


oi buddy want some pics of my sole


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oi buddy want some pics of my soul


i have my own, thanks


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> hello this is 91


Hello yes i need 1 police and a bandaid, she shot me with a knife


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> i have my own, thanks


I doubt that radish man


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Hello yes i need 1 police and a bandaid, she shot me with a knife


and what would you like to drink?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> and what would you like to drink?


12 raw eggs


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> 12 raw eggs


our incubator is out of order right now, would pepsi max be ok?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

_I come back to this
what_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> our incubator is out of order right now, would pepsi max be ok?


Vanilla Coca-Cola is better


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> our incubator is out of order right now, would pepsi max be ok?


Yes but with extra Max if you can


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Vanilla Coca-Cola is better


91 has deep lore, you wouldn't know that they dont serve coke products with their law enforcement


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I come back to this
> what_


want some frog toes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> 91 has deep lore, you wouldn't know that they dont serve coke products with their law enforcement


It’s just that Pepsi is outlawed in Evwirt


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Yes but with extra Max if you can


your justice will arrive in 15 minutes
Arigatōgozaima****a

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s just that Pepsi is outlawed in Evwirt


is baja blast outlawed as well


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Vanilla Coca-Cola is better


I like(d) the lemon version. Not had it in ~15 years mind.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

@ohare01


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

I never understood those “Is Pepsi ok” jokes cause i like Pepsi more but i can never find a restaurant that sells the stuff


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 309132
> @ohare01


if I could go to nanba prison i would


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I like(d) the lemon version. Not had it in ~15 years mind.


I didn’t even know it existed. We do have a thing here in the States (I think it’s called “Remix”) where in certain restaurants you can get drinks in a ton of flavors. My favorite is vanilla ginger ale.


Origami said:


> your justice will arrive in 15 minutes
> Arigatōgozaima****a
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020
> ...


Mountain Dew is alright but Pitch Black is the preferred flavor


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I didn’t even know it existed. We do have a thing here in the States (I think it’s called “Remix”) where in certain restaurants you can get drinks in a ton of flavors. My favorite is vanilla ginger ale.
> 
> Mountain Dew is alright but Pitch Black is the preferred flavor


How can you drink a light level


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

hi guy sory can’t talk now I hav a fast meeting I gotta catch just cheCking in ok bye


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> if I could go to nanba prison i would


ay      I'll drink my Sad Boy Hours ™ cocktail to that


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

list of alpha and beta restaurants with reasons why:
alpha:
KFC (has baja blast)
Wendy's (delicious square burgers and fountain fanta)
A&W (best burgers on the planet don't @ me)

beta
McDonald's (sad processed burgers that never rot, the fries are the only redeeming quality)
Burger King (gave me food poisoning once
Dairy Queen (who even goes here)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

I'm gonna sue Zeek's pizza


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> How can you drink a light level





You’ll get side-eyes if you get any other flavor here


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 309136You’ll get side-eyes if you get any other flavor here


looks like you're drinking the slaughter man

i hear you guys have an orange flavoured dew down south, I NEED IT


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> list of alpha and beta restaurants with reasons why:
> alpha:
> KFC (has baja blast)
> Wendy's (delicious square burgers and fountain fanta)
> ...


five guys has killr peanuts i don’t like the fries though


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

oh and greco pizza is the best pizza dont at me i'll see you in court


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> list of alpha and beta restaurants with reasons why:
> alpha:
> KFC (has baja blast)
> Wendy's (delicious square burgers and fountain fanta)
> ...


We only have 3/6 of these here.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> oh and greco pizza is the best pizza dont at me i'll see you in court


i have never heard of gecko pizza but it sounds great


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> We only have 3/6 of these here.


you guys probably have more of the american chains than i do lol
we dont have any pizza chains here, just local ones... thats why pizza is so stupid expensive here


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> looks like you're drinking the slaughter man
> 
> i hear you guys have an orange flavoured dew down south, I NEED IT


We have one called “gamerfuel” that’s citrusy. Pitch Black is my favorite (thank goodness for me) but Voltage is a close second (and a lot more widespread)


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> We have one called “gamerfuel” that’s citrusy. Pitch Black is my favorite (thank goodness for me) but Voltage is a close second (and a lot more widespread)


yeah we have gamer fuel up here but im talking about livewire



I NEED THIS INJECTED INTO my veins ok?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> yeah we have gamer fuel up here but im talking about livewire
> View attachment 309137
> I NEED THIS INJECTED INTO my veins ok?


Oh yea we have that too. I just don’t like orange ANYTHING (other than Tic Tacs and actual oranges) so I must’ve blotted it out of my head


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> yeah we have gamer fuel up here but im talking about livewire
> View attachment 309137
> I NEED THIS INJECTED INTO my veins ok?


Alright so Abri has cake
I have pineapple capri sun
Now Ori has mtn dew


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

ok so


Spoiler: cursed froggy






almost there


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I  don’t like orange ANYTHING



PERISH


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> PERISH


It tastes weird to me, is EVERYWHERE and somehow always manages to be the plurality of fruity candy mixes


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 24, 2020)

Orange is the best flavor


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ok so
> 
> 
> Spoiler: cursed froggy
> ...


YOU STILL HAVE MY LEG?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> PERISH


_Ori is talking in caps_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Orange is the best flavor


Strawberry and blue raspberry  exists

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



ohare01 said:


> _Ori is talking in caps_


Oh no I didn’t realize how much trouble I’m in (0(n )0 )


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> you guys probably have more of the american chains than i do lol
> we dont have any pizza chains here, just local ones... thats why pizza is so stupid expensive here


Most of the fast food I eat is from locally owned restaurants rather than chains. The only chain restaurant in my town is Subway!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Alright so Abri has cake
> I have pineapple capri sun
> Now Ori has mtn dew


no I have chocolate milk Enxssi has cake


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Strawberry and blue raspberry  exists
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020
> 
> ...


Strawberry best flavor


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 24, 2020)

If ya know ya know


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no I have chocolate milk Enxssi has cake


Got it
Also Rosie my torso can be a mario sweater lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Most of the fast food I eat is from locally owned restaurants rather than chains. The only chain restaurant in my town is Subway!


S u b w a y i s g r o s s


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> S u b w a y i s g r o s s


h o w d a r e y o u


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Most of the fast food I eat is from locally owned restaurants rather than chains. The only chain restaurant in my town is Subway!


I’m having subway for dinner tonight!


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t like orange ANYTHING





say that again.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Matty what is UP with your food preferences?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 309144
> say that again.


ori is mad


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ori is mad


ohohoho this'll be fun


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 309144
> say that again.


I feel like you’re going to start a deer hunt


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 24, 2020)

thank you two for also being nerds <3


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I feel like you’re going to start a deer hunt


in 5 minutes evwirt will be wiped off the face of the earth or whatever planet its on.
no one will be safe


Lothitine said:


> View attachment 309145
> thank you two for also being nerds <3


i remember when thrawn was a cool EU character


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Matty what is UP with your food preferences?


I’m the least picky member of my family (other than my dad). I still have stuff I don’t like tho))


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> i remember when thrawn was a cool EU character


well.
now hes a cool CANON character


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> in 5 minutes evwirt will be wiped off the face of the earth or whatever planet its on.
> no one will be safe


(q(λ )o )


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> (q(λ )o )


that fire in your signature is the least of your worries now
not even those strange math equations will save you


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 309145
> thank you two for also being nerds <3


I just thought it was funny lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> h o w d a r e y o u


Fire house subs is better but I prefer my dad's sandwiches


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> that fire in your signature is the least of your worries now
> not even those strange math equations will save you


It’s a sunset


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Fire house subs is better but I prefer my dad's sandwiches


What about Jimmy Johns


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Guys what do I do to stop this I’m scared


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s a sunset


soon you won't even be able to see the sun, only the fire.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Guys what do I do to stop this I’m scared


repent


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

I just bought Kirby Triple Deluxe and Rhythm Heaven :3


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

matty wild child i will now waterboard you using livewire


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> repent


HOW? I still don’t like the stuff but I’ll eat/drink it if it’s available it’s just that it’s my least favorite 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



Origami said:


> matty wild child i will now waterboard you using livewire


How do you water board a deer (since Evwirt has to regrow)


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

Progress people, progress


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Progress people, progress
> View attachment 309146


_oh my god_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> What about Jimmy Johns


They're yummy anything is better than subway,, I still love my dad's sandwiches tho


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> HOW? I still don’t like the stuff but I’ll eat/drink it if it’s available it’s just that it’s my least favorite





its too late now


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

I've never seen ori this mad


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 309147
> its too late now


I don’t wanna be stuck as a deer


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Progress people, progress
> View attachment 309146


I also wear cuffed, jean Bermuda shorts if that helps


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t wanna be stuck as a deer


you'll wish you were stuck a deer when im through


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I also wear cuffed, jean Bermuda shorts if that helps


That does, thanks


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I've never seen ori this mad


All I said is that I don’t like orange things like candy 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



Origami said:


> you'll wish you were stuck a deer when im through


Oh no oh no oh no


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> All I said is that I don’t like orange things like candy
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020
> 
> ...


You made him angy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> You made him angy


I KNOW THAT


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> S u b w a y i s g r o s s


Meatball subs are my weakness.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Ok but artificial orange stuff really do taste low tier tho


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Meatball subs are my weakness.


I like steak and cheese myself


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Ok but artificial orange stuff really do taste low tier tho


Strawberry best flavor


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I KNOW THAT






its almost time


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Strawberry best flavor


Cherry’s mine


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Ok but artificial orange stuff really do taste low tier tho


he's against orange pop
that is unforgivable


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Meatball subs are my weakness.


Same tho


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 309150
> its almost time


Please spare me the UW wasn’t this angry


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Cherry’s mine


Still better than orange


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> he's against orange pop
> that is unforgivable


Orange soda is one of the very very few exceptions tbh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Pineapple is the best flavor


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Ok but artificial orange stuff really do taste low tier tho


Orange is my favorite flavor of anything


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Orange is my favorite flavor of anything


_I trusted you_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Please spare me the UW wasn’t this angry


i will inflict the wrath of zeus on you

only kurb knows this level of pain


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _I trusted you_


_but.. orange_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _but.. orange_


_Bad, go to the time out corner and think about your life_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Pineapple is the best flavor


This


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Bad, go to the time out corner and think about your life_


_meanie_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> This


Dole Whip is MMM


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

*Orange flavor is a generic futile flavor for the commoners. *


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Orange flavor is a generic futile flavor for the commoners. *


no
i love orange flavored things


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

anyways lets not talk about matty anymore
he's gone now

discuss this image and how it relates to kurb


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no
> i love orange flavored things


you're an outlier


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

I don't like orange-flavoured things. When I was 17 I had a bout of food poisoning that had me sick for a month, and messed up my stomach for a good half a year after. The last thing I ate before the nausea kicked in was orange Halloween candy.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Uh...uh...does that mean I’m safe?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> anyways lets not talk about matty anymore
> he's gone now
> 
> discuss this image and how it relates to kurb
> View attachment 309152


I cannot express how much hate I have for that face


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you're an outlier


why does everyone hate me now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why does everyone hate me now


outlier like
hard to explain
you're cool tho


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no
> i love orange flavored things


Orange candy is gross orange soda nassty but I will say File Mandarin fruit cups slap


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

i love orange
orange and yellow starbursts are the best ones

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



Milky star said:


> Orange candy is gross orange soda nassty but I will say File Mandarin fruit cups slap


@Origami


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I don't like orange-flavoured things. When I was 17 I had a bout of food poisoning that had me sick for a month, and messed up my stomach for a good half a year after. The last thing I ate before the nausea kicked in was orange Halloween candy.


Ouchie,,


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Orange candy is gross orange soda nassty but I will say File Mandarin fruit cups slap


what about creamsicle


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i love orange
> orange and yellow starbursts are the best ones
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020
> ...


Hhh it was supposed to say fruit it autocorrected


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

I’m making corn on the cob right now


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what about creamsicle


Those are yummy

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m making corn on the cob right now


Random. Ill make fried oreos


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m making corn on the cob right now


I love corn on the cob.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Those are yummy
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020
> 
> ...


Sounds good actually


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what about creamsicle


I miss those I used to buy them when walking home from school


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Orange candy is gross orange soda nassty but I will say File Mandarin fruit cups slap


you dont like orange soda?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Sounds good actually


Fried Oreos are great


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> anyways lets not talk about matty anymore
> he's gone now
> 
> discuss this image and how it relates to kurb
> View attachment 309152


Felonies


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> you dont like orange soda?


Uh oh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> you dont like orange soda?


Not that much no. I prefer strawberry. I mean I'll drink it but strawberry is better.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I miss those I used to buy them when walking home from school


I'd buy them at school when I had friends 
I'd bite the ice cream


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Those are yummy
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020
> 
> ...


Sounds like another thing i’ll eat that’ll make me feel like i’ll gain weight but end up gaining -7 tons


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I love corn on the cob.


I used to dislike it but I figured out broiling it. I love smothering it in spices!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Fried oreos are a delicious treat yes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Fried oreos are a delicious treat yes


AGREEED


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> anyways lets not talk about matty anymore
> he's gone now
> 
> discuss this image and how it relates to kurb
> View attachment 309152


Power outage?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Not that much no. I prefer strawberry. I mean I'll drink it but strawberry is better.


strawberry soda
strawberry pop.
strawberry

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Power outage?


who are you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Fried oreos are a delicious treat yes


I'm getting a heart attack from thinking about it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Sounds like another thing i’ll eat that’ll make me feel like i’ll gain weight but end up gaining -7 tons


Eat em understand how good they are gaining weight is fiinne

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



Origami said:


> strawberry soda
> strawberry pop.
> strawberry
> 
> ...


I say pop actually,,


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm getting a heart attack from thinking about it


_This is America _


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm getting a heart attack from thinking about it


You gotta try iittt


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Eat em understand how good they are gaining weight is fiinne
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020
> 
> ...


he hardly gains weight


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> strawberry soda
> strawberry pop.
> strawberry
> 
> ...


Just a passing murder deer


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I used to dislike it but I figured out broiling it. I love smothering it in spices!


I just coat it in an unhealthy amount of butter.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I say pop actually,,


you've redeemed yourself 2% milk

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> I just coat it in an unhealthy amount of butter.


no shame in that i put so much salt on my fries that im probably going to die


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _This is America _


I'm moving to Iceland


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Im taking advantage of my fast metabolism and the fact my weight goes to all the right places I'm eating whatever da heck I want.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I just coat it in an unhealthy amount of butter.


Oh I put butter and feta cheese on it too!


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> he hardly gains weight


_I WISH I COULD GOSH DIDDLY DARN IT_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> you've redeemed yourself 2% milk
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020
> 
> ...


 yay


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

does everyone like my silver mailbox


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

I'm sure fried oreo is good but my chest literally burned when I read it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _I WISH I COULD GOSH DIDDLY DARN IT_


rip


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> does everyone like my silver mailbox


I do


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm moving to Iceland


Jokes on you they won’t let you cause we’re handling the virus so ****tily


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> does everyone like my silver mailbox


Da heck it do


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Im taking advantage of my fast metabolism and the fact my weight goes to all the right places I'm eating whatever da heck I want.


fast metabolism? never heard of it


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> does everyone like my silver mailbox


Keeps out the vampires


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Jokes on you they won’t let you cause we’re handling the virus so ****tily


Jokes on you crime is my specialty


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> fast metabolism? never heard of it


 You see um


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Jokes on you crime is my specialty


ok kurb


Milky star said:


> Da heck it do


magic


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You see um


mine is slow af so :')


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

This mailbox can store a maximum of 350 personal messages.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020

best png image dont at me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> the fact my weight goes to all the right places


what does this even mean


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what does this even mean


LMAO


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what does this even mean


you shouldn't have asked


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> you shouldn't have asked


w h at


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what does this even mean


You see um.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

*My games are downloaded*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You see um.


to your fingers ah I see


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> to your fingers ah I see


Y EA h


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Don’t mind the murder deer here


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

im glad this crisis was averted


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

I'm an i d i o t I need to go lay down even though I'm already lying down


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

power


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

I present to you *drumroll please*



The official slimy frog studying the cursed arts in a dark alley way with Josuke and ori


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Don’t mind the murder deer here


I’ve played enough BoTW to know what to do with deer


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh I put butter and feta cheese on it too!


Everything is better with cheese. 

Even if I have to take Gaviscon after I eat any.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I present to you *drumroll please*
> View attachment 309158
> The official slimy frog studying the cursed arts in a dark alley way with Josuke an ori


_WHAT WHY AM I IN THIS_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

oh would you look at that, it's


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I’ve played enough BoTW to know what to do with deer


(0(λ )0 )


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh would you look at that, it's
> View attachment 309159


Get out


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I present to you *drumroll please*
> View attachment 309158
> The official slimy frog studying the cursed arts in a dark alley way with Josuke and ori


WHAT THE CRAP
honestly pulling it off better than I ever could


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _WHAT WHY AM I IN THIS_


hmmm I wonder why


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _WHAT WHY AM I IN THIS_





ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I’ve played enough BoTW to know what to do with deer


This is part of it.

also NOW you acknowledge I’m a deer


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> This is part of it.
> 
> also NOW you acknowledge I’m a deer


_You know what that’s fair but j still reject being cursed because i’m built different _


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I present to you *drumroll please*
> View attachment 309158
> The official slimy frog studying the cursed arts in a dark alley way with Josuke and ori


*Oi Josuke what are you doing thererere*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Wait I'm gonna make that my wallpaper lmao


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I present to you *drumroll please*
> View attachment 309158
> The official slimy frog studying the cursed arts in a dark alley way with Josuke and ori


me and the disciples
you can clearly see frogslime has potential


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Get out


i like that song smh

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _You know what that’s fair but j still reject being cursed because i’m built different _


cursed


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

maybe i should go back to being spork spine gel


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 309160
> ignore my files and just a d m i r e the beauty


beautiful ™ 
I've never seen a more perfect background


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 309160
> ignore my files and just a d m i r e the beauty


whos that in the corner


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh would you look at that, it's
> View attachment 309159


Yes my song but with Brian Griffon plz


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> whos that in the corner


no idea they just chill there


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> no idea they just chill there


you have a hostage on your computer


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> you have a hostage on your computer


ah crap I've been found out


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

its back


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

nOOOOOO


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

i love this friend group


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> nOOOOOO


relax just free her and everything will be fine


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

Please do not post anything that shows another person's face or personal information. Thank you!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> relax just free her and everything will be fine


no he's back at it again with the cigarette eating

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020

my sandwich flew out of the bag and now it has hair from the carpet


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> no he's back at it again with the cigarette eating
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020
> 
> my sandwich flew out of the bag and now it has hair from the carpet


he's got a lot going on ok


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> he's got a lot going on ok


yeah like nicotine poisoning


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> its back


Hhh


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

I haven't smoked in like six years but @Origami's avatar is somehow giving me cravings.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yeah like nicotine poisoning


^^^^


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I haven't smoked in like six years but @Origami's avatar is somehow giving me cravings.


_Please don't_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> yeah we have gamer fuel up here but im talking about livewire
> View attachment 309137
> I NEED THIS INJECTED INTO my veins ok?


become the ultimate gamer guy


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _Please don't_


No promises.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I haven't smoked in like six years but @Origami's avatar is somehow giving me cravings.


*You shouldn't smoke but since you did here take this *it's a one way ticket to cancer town**


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

bruh spike is gonna get seizures


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> become the ultimate gamer guy


always have been

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> I haven't smoked in like six years but @Origami's avatar is somehow giving me cravings.


man this avatar must have an aura to it or something


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> No promises.


If you already broke the addiction and start again it's not gonna be good
Smoking is bad for you don't die from lung cancer pls ;;


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *You shouldn't smoke but since you did here take this *it's a one way ticket to cancer town**


If it weren't for the health repercussions I would actively smoke. I liked it, but felt guilty anytime I did.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

hey guys did you know that you can add themes to your e-mail? i thought that was pretty cool anyway ive got one more thing to do and then I’m free


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> become the ultimate gamer guy


Don’t mind me I’m just a Murder Deer now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

FOUND THE CONTEXT


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

kk cruis'n


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> If it weren't for the health repercussions I would actively smoke. I liked it, but felt guilty anytime I did.


cancer town. Don't my great grandpa died of lung cancer you can't too. Instead I'll suggest a happy stick a nicotine free way to smoke


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

I'm getting phantom pings again w h a t


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hey guys did you know that you can add themes to your e-mail? i thought that was pretty cool anyway ive got one more thing to do and then I’m free


Been doing this for about two years my dude


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 309161
> kk cruis'n


me: wtf I gota do my work
brain: haha kk cruisin go WEE WEE WOO WEE AAA WEE WOO WEE WEE OHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

hairy sandwiches aren't so bad huh


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> FOUND THE CONTEXT


someone remind me why this dub is loved so much


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> me: wtf I gota do my work
> brain: haha kk cruisin go WEE WEE WOO WEE AAA WEE WOO WEE WEE OHHHHHHHHHHH


The big part is where they ruin it with a *BLARCH*


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> me: wtf I gota do my work
> brain: haha kk cruisin go WEE WEE WOO WEE AAA WEE WOO WEE WEE OHHHHHHHHHHH


MEATBALL MEATBALL MEATBALL MEATBALL


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> someone remind me why this dub is loved so much


dunno but the little thing at the beginning is a bop


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hairy sandwiches aren't so bad huh


What


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> What


I chased my sister upstairs so she couldn't get to my room and the sandwich flung out of my bag and onto the carpet


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> dunno but the little thing at the beginning is a bop


thats only in the dub lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> thats only in the dub lol


okay dub is automatically better sorry


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Why he swim like that




	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020

And yes there is the TinkTonk watermark, sue me


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> okay dub is automatically better sorry


ghost stories is the only case of dub >  sub this is common knowledge

my chair is going to break one of these days and im just prepared for the moment when it gives out


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Why he swim like thatView attachment 309163
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020
> 
> And yes there is the TinkTonk watermark, sue me


swamp cat


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Why he swim like thatView attachment 309163
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020
> 
> And yes there is the TinkTonk watermark, sue me


nooooo not tikky tok!!!! that steal your data and eat it!!!!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> ghost stories is the only case of dub >  sub this is common knowledge
> 
> my chair is going to break one of these days and im just prepared for the moment when it gives out


yes but they don't have the LET'S GO! in the sub so I'm making an exception


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Why he swim like thatView attachment 309163
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020
> 
> And yes there is the TinkTonk watermark, sue me


I want himb


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I want himb


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Why he swim like thatView attachment 309163
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020
> 
> And yes there is the TinkTonk watermark, sue me


We have those in Evwirt


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

if i ever get a pet it’s name will be greg


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> We have those in Evwirt


lucky


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> if i ever get a pet it’s name will be greg


jurys still out on the name of my cat


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Tink TONK


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> jurys still out on the name of my cat


_*Punchy*_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> nooooo not tikky tok!!!! that steal your data and eat it!!!!


_Thats why i covered all my data in CYANIDE the poor FFFFFFFOOLS_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> jurys still out on the name of my cat


greg


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> greg


Alternativly: guy


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Alternativly: guy


alternatively,
Man


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> if i ever get a pet it’s name will be greg


My brother said he wants to name a little fluffy hamster something elegant and bougie so he can be like “_Oho Alastair, come hither” _and just this tiny hamster


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Alternativly: guy


bah oui i should've known he was french


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

It doesn't matter what you name a pet because 99% of the time you won't use their name anyway. 

I call my female cats Muffin and Cake. Their real names are Maiko and Keiko.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*Punchy*_


its tempting but he's all black
i need to name it anything but shadow, literally everyone names black cats shadow


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> My brother said he wants to name a little fluffy hamster something elegant and bougie so he can be like “_Oho Alastair, come hither” _and just this tiny hamster


he better


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It doesn't matter what you name a pet because 99% of the time you won't use their name anyway.
> 
> I call my female cats Muffin and Cake. Their real names are Maiko and Keiko.


Unless you name them very generically like Tanner or Richard


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> its tempting but he's all black
> i need to name it anything but shadow, literally everyone names black cats shadow


Unlucky?
Omen?
If he pees on the carpet or something you can be like "BAD OMEN"


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It doesn't matter what you name a pet because 99% of the time you won't use their name anyway.
> 
> I call my female cats Muffin and Cake. Their real names are Maiko and Keiko.


i can see where cake came from but i usually either call them by name or their name in shorthand

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Unlucky?
> Omen?
> If he pees on the carpet or something you can be like "BAD OMEN"


ok omen is a really good one


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

i have decided on a frog or a turtle


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Unless you name them very generically like Tanner or Richard


I had a rat named George. Does that count as generic? 

I also have a cactus name George. I might just like that name. It's also my grandfathers name so it weirds my mother out how many things I've named George.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

My cats are named:
Rainbow
Sunny
Smokey
Minew
Simon
Simba
Max


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i have decided on a frog or a turtle


if it wasn't illegal to have pet turtles here id totally have one, love those slow boyos


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

I'm proud of my dumb naming skills


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm proud of my dumb naming skills


its very gothic and with a black cat that works lol


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> he better


That or something like Hans or Frederick


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It doesn't matter what you name a pet because 99% of the time you won't use their name anyway.
> 
> I call my female cats Muffin and Cake. Their real names are Maiko and Keiko.


My dachshund (his real name is Finn) has a million names. The one I use the most is Stinky Man lol


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i have decided on a frog or a turtle


Get the phrog


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Get the phrog


tortle


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

nicknames are the best like my dog's name goes from Sadie to LuLu


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

Brb changing my dog's name to raisin


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> My dachshund (his real name is Finn) has a million names. The one I use the most is Stinky Man lol


I call my cat a licensed babey

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



ohare01 said:


> tortle


_Phrog_


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> i can see where cake came from but i usually either call them by name or their name in shorthand


I started calling Maiko by Mikki, then Mixi/Mixalot, then eventually it somehow turned into Muffin.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I call my cat a licensed babey
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020
> 
> ...


T U R T


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Brb changing my dog's name to raisin


do that and I'll eat your dog like the dehydrated grape he is


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> do that and I'll eat your dog like the dehydrated grape he is


one time I dropped a grape and I didn’t pick it up and that’s how I made a raisin


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I call my cat a licensed babey
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020
> 
> ...


_Tortle_


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

_cawsuke_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> T U R T


_P H  T R O N G_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Frogs are superior idk what y'all are on about
Not biased or anything


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

frurtle


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _P H  T R O N G_


TURTLEURTLE


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

pffhrohnmg


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> _cawsuke_


my naming skills resurface


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

I forgot pets that live in water. I have many tropical fish. I've a massive 4-5 year catfish I call Bae (short for Behemoth).


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Turtle >>> frog


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> frurtle


found a solution


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Turtle >>> frog


ding dong you're mr wrong


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> _cawsuke_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ding dong you're mr wrong


no


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no


but


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> but
> View attachment 309174


It's so cute I wanna eat it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It doesn't matter what you name a pet because 99% of the time you won't use their name anyway.
> 
> I call my female cats Muffin and Cake. Their real names are Maiko and Keiko.


Vreese pieces is all tough but the cats got cute names


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> but
> View attachment 309174


He’s a boi but


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> but
> View attachment 309174


it's cute but I'm sorry but I just like turtles more


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It's so cute I wanna eat it


_ATTENTION:
THIS LIL LAD ISNT A GUMMI!!!!!!!
THANK YOU FOR YOUR TIME_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> He’s a boi butView attachment 309175


I LOVE HIM WLQBQCQCQJ


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> it's cute but I'm sorry but I just like turtles more


_Gasp, i’m divorcing_


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

phat pffhrooggy


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Gasp, i’m divorcing_


_no pls ily ;;_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It's so cute I wanna eat it


whats with you and wanting to eat abnormal things


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _ATTENTION:
> THIS LIL LAD ISNT A GUMMI!!!!!!!
> THANK YOU FOR YOUR TIME_


cute aggression has been activated


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> phat pffhrooggy
> View attachment 309176


those things will take your fingers
they also eat mice
angry frogs


----------



## Antonio (Aug 24, 2020)

Hey guys!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> whats with you and wanting to eat abnormal things


the  experience


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Hey guys!


quick! frogs or turtles?


----------



## Antonio (Aug 24, 2020)

My birthday is thursday and I was wondering if you guys would like to join my mafia game (It's a forum game). https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/tbt-fair-2020-themed-mafia-game-signups.569788/


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Gasp, i’m divorcing_


Wait y'all were married *ABRI-*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> quick! frogs or turtles?


there's only one right answer and it ain't the latter


----------



## Antonio (Aug 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> quick! frogs or turtles?


frogs all the way


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Vreese pieces is all tough but the cats got cute names


We all have weaknesses. Mine are soft fluffy things that make big eyes at me until I share my (soy) yoghurt with them.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> quick! frogs or turtles?


Doppio says frogs I say frogs too.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Doppio says frogs I say frogs too.


frog feast time get a discount on my OnlyFrogs


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> We all have weaknesses. Mine are soft fluffy things that make big eyes at me until I share my (soy) yoghurt with them.


Breaking news: Vris is soft bby

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> frog feast time get a discount on my OnlyFrogs


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> We all have weaknesses. Mine are soft fluffy things that make big eyes at me until I share my (soy) yoghurt with them.


yeah i get that
i have that rough exterior but i love kittens lol


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Wait y'all were married *ABRI-*


_I didn't know until just now but he's divorcing me because i like turtles more than frogs_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

wait y'all know the website from earlier where you can marry characters


----------



## Antonio (Aug 24, 2020)

Antonio said:


> My birthday is thursday and I was wondering if you guys would like to join my mafia game (It's a forum game). https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/tbt-fair-2020-themed-mafia-game-signups.569788/


Thanks for the like guys, would you guys join my game for my birthday. <3


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> frog feast time get a discount on my OnlyFrogs





IM COMING


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wait y'all know the website from earlier where you can marry characters
> View attachment 309179


If you don’t mind me i shall use this for reasons


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> If you don’t mind me i shall use this for reasons


But-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 309180
> IM COMING


check your dms


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> But-


_I want that roof scone_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I didn't know until just now but he's divorcing me because i like turtles more than frogs_


Like frogs now k thx


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _I want that roof scone_


_you are not marrying fictional characters on my watch mister_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _I want that roof scone_


Mmmm roof flavor


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Like frogs now k thx


I do like frogs but I like turtles more


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _you are not marrying fictional characters on my watch mister_


_implying scones aren’t real_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _implying scones aren’t real_


_why would you marry a scone_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

frogs and turtles are both equal if you can name them greg


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> frogs and turtles are both equal if you can name them greg


put this on my gravestone


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> frogs and turtles are both equal if you can name them greg


What if I named my turtle I will get greg


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> put this on my gravestone


ok *takes out bomb*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> put this on my gravestone


New yearbook quote

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



ohare01 said:


> _why would you marry a scone_


_Have you ever had a scone?_


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Breaking news: Vris is soft bby






Origami said:


> yeah i get that
> i have that rough exterior but i love kittens lol


Kittens are the best. I would love another cat but the four I have already drive me mad sometimes.


----------



## Antonio (Aug 24, 2020)

Turtles be biting ppl, fr tho.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Kittens are the best. I would love another cat but the four I have already drive me mad sometimes.


i habe 7 it's great

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



Antonio said:


> Turtles be biting ppl, fr tho.


but turtle

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> New yearbook quote
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020
> 
> ...


breaking news Josuke loves scones more than his best friend


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Turtles be biting ppl, fr tho.


“awww how cute—“
*CHOMP*
”YEEOW AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA”


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

I legit want Enxssi's quote on my gravestone now wow


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Kittens are the best. I would love another cat but the four I have already drive me mad sometimes.


Yeah I caught you sir your toughness license has been revoked.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I legit want Enxssi's quote on my gravestone now wow


which one


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> which one


yes


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yeah I caught you sir your toughness license has been revoked.


Give it back please.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

Ah yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

okay so they don't have Ninjago but 



OHMY GOD


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> okay so they don't have Ninjago but
> View attachment 309184
> OHMY GOD


of course you'd look for kai ninjago


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

WAIT THEY DO HAVE NINJAGO



Origami said:


> of course you'd look for kai ninjago


tbh I might go for Zane

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020





oh my god oh my god oh my god


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Give it back please.


I'm afraid I can't fluffy sheep


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Does anyone else here like Rhythm Heaven or is it just me


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

looks like you have competition


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Does anyone else here like Rhythm Heaven or is it just me


I like the videos.


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm afraid I can't fluffy sheep


But I need that to scare off the bullies.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I like the videos.


The videos are cuteee
I love the games too, I played all of them except for the game boy advance one


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

I'm so close I just gotta register


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

If I tried marrying an anime character I would be died


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> If I tried marrying an anime character I would be died


_no don't died_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _no don't died_


_Josuke would died me_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _Josuke would died me_


_Josuke is a murderer?_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _Josuke is a murderer?_


i mean he turned a guy into a rock so yeah


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> i mean he turned a guy into a rock so yeah


Ah
Discount Madusa

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020

_OH MY GOD OH MY GOD


_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> But I need that to scare off the bullies.


You're a grown adult you'll be fine. *yeets toughness license*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _Josuke is a murderer?_


If I tried to marry an anime character yes


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ah
> Discount Madusa
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020
> ...


*Cute discount madusa


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You're a grown adult you'll be fine. *yeets toughness license*


Pre-COVID, I'd get harassed at least once a week on my way home from work. Name-calling, threatening to beat me up, and one time a group of teenagers surrounded the train shelter I was sat in and started hammering against the glass walls - I counted at least eight of them.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Pre-COVID, I'd get harassed at least once a week on my way home from work. Name-calling, threatening to beat me up, and one time a group of teenagers surrounded the train shelter I was sat in and started hammering against the glass walls - I counted at least eight of them.


Whaaaat??


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Pre-COVID, I'd get harassed at least once a week on my way home from work. Name-calling, threatening to beat me up, and one time a group of teenagers surrounded the train shelter I was sat in and started hammering against the glass walls - I counted at least eight of them.


W h a t


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Pre-COVID, I'd get harassed at least once a week on my way home from work. Name-calling, threatening to beat me up, and one time a group of teenagers surrounded the train shelter I was sat in and started hammering against the glass walls - I counted at least eight of them.


sounds annoying


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Pre-COVID, I'd get harassed at least once a week on my way home from work. Name-calling, threatening to beat me up, and one time a group of teenagers surrounded the train shelter I was sat in and started hammering against the glass walls - I counted at least eight of them.


what tf
god that sounds scary


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Pre-COVID, I'd get harassed at least once a week on my way home from work. Name-calling, threatening to beat me up, and one time a group of teenagers surrounded the train shelter I was sat in and started hammering against the glass walls - I counted at least eight of them.


woah really :0


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Dang kids are scary >-<


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Dang kids are scary >-<


that's why I'm scared of people my age irl alqbqcqcwh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Dang kids are scary >-<


reminds me of John Mulaney


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> that's why I'm scared of people my age irl alqbqcqcwh


Yeah you’ve seen the John mullaney bit about 8th graders right lmao


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

qwq why do we gotta be so mean,,


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

a childs imagination is about as potent as someone on psychedelics so theres that too


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Yeah you’ve seen the John mullaney bit about 8th graders right lmao


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Whaaaat??





Milky star said:


> W h a t





Origami said:


> sounds annoying





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what tf
> god that sounds scary





Lothitine said:


> woah really :0


Toxic masculinity is a real problem here. People can tell I'm not straight with just a glance and if I'm on my own (which is a lot of the time because I live in a different city to my friends) I'm a target.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

I'd rather fight an adult before another child


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Toxic masculinity is a real problem here. People can tell I'm not straight with just a glance and if I'm on my own (which is a lot of the time because I live in a different city to my friends) I'm a target.


ppl are ****ty


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


>






this is my favourite john mulaney thing


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ah
> Discount Madusa
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020
> ...


i can’t believe frog has come this far,,,,, she’s married to kai from leg0 ninjago and has a basic html certificate,,,, I’m cri


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Toxic masculinity is a real problem here. People can tell I'm not straight with just a glance and if I'm on my own (which is a lot of the time because I live in a different city to my friends) I'm a target.


Hold on I'm assembling the Vreeses pieces protection squad


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> this is my favourite john mulaney thing


yES

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



Enxssi said:


> i can’t believe frog has come this far,,,,, she’s married to kai from leg0 ninjago and has a basic html certificate,,,, I’m cri


time to raise some half-plastic kids
oh my god the Kardashians-


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

every body gangsta til you forget to add one slash sign to your closing tag and you can’t find it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

I'm gonna go crazy with this

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020

DUDE ANIMAL CROSSING IS ON HERE


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> DUDE ANIMAL CROSSING IS ON HERE


oh no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hold on I'm assembling the Vreeses pieces protection squad


Hi, I'm fluffy and lack upper body strength.   

I can give a good kick though. I play dirty and go straight for the crotch.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 309194
> I'm gonna go crazy with this
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020
> ...


how many husbands are you gonna get jesus christ


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 309195
> View attachment 309197
> View attachment 309198


_upload an avatar_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> how many husbands are you gonna get jesus christ


a few husbands many wives


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 309195
> View attachment 309197
> View attachment 309198


_bruh_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _bruh_


make that 35


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 309195
> View attachment 309197
> View attachment 309198


punchy is popular a huh huh huh


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

......................i‘ll be right back.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

all you people here marrying your fictional obsessions and im just over here like


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

while you guys marry your waifus and stuff ill talk to _a real person_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

mother of god


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 309204View attachment 309203
> mother of god


wh


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 309204View attachment 309203
> mother of god


he is considered one of the hotter anime boys


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hold on I'm assembling the Vreeses pieces protection squad


_It is time_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

soggy toes has too many girlfriends


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> he is considered one of the hotter anime boys





agreed


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

why are there 219 people married to bakugan reddit boy


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

iwillnotmarryanimeboysiwillnotmarryanimeboysiwillnotmarryanimeboys


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

oh god I'm getting lightheaded lmao


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 309207
> why are there 219 people married to bakugan reddit boy


bakugan

i haven't heard that foresaken name in eons....

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh god I'm getting lightheaded lmao


you guys need some help lol


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> iwillnotmarryanimeboysiwillnotmarryanimeboysiwillnotmarryanimeboys


must resist must resist must resist must-


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> must resist must resist must resist must-


resisting resisting resisting


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> resisting resisting resisting


ah ah ah ah we're stayin alive


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

OKAY WOW guess I'll have to add her myself


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Hi, I'm fluffy and lack upper body strength.
> 
> I can give a good kick though. I play dirty and go straight for the crotch.


Hhhhhh I lack any strength but going for the crotch is good idea. You still need to be protected at all cost


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ah ah ah ah stayin alive


would josuke be fine if I married josuke


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

I'm gonna
regret this
when I'm older


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> would josuke be fine if I married josuke


wow you're very smort


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> wow you're very smort


 hmmmm


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> would josuke be fine if I married josuke


_do it_


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

to marry or not to marry to marry or not to marry to marry or-

MARRY


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> _do it_


my dream would come true
kind of
but
what if he thinks id rather marry the fictional one
that is not true
hm


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm gonna
> regret this
> when I'm older


i can tell you from experience that you will 100%


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

I uploaded a robot girl gotta marry her now

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



Origami said:


> i can tell you from experience that you will 100%


as I young teenage girl I believe it is my job to pull crap like this


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> i can tell you from experience that you will 100%


maybe I shouldn't because how would i tell Josuke that I married a ton of anime boys

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020

i will not


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hhhhhh I lack any strength but going for the crotch is good idea. You still need to be protected at all cost





Spoiler: mimkyu is protecting his fluffy trainer








It finally cooled down enough to wear the fluffy sheep colour hoodie.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> i can tell you from experience that you will 100%


did you make an account on a basic html website and marry fictional characters


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

my head hurts from laughing I think I need to take a nap or somethin


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

resisting resisting resistance _reeeesiisstt
_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> did you make an account on a basic html website and marry fictional characters


no but i did my fair share of dumb things at age fetus


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> my dream would come true
> kind of
> but
> what if he thinks id rather marry the fictional one
> ...


*DO IT*



Vrisnem said:


> Spoiler: mimkyu is protecting his fluffy trainer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*SHEEP HOODIE SHEEP HOODIE SHEEP HOODIE SHEEP HOODIE SHEEP HOODIE SH*

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020





guys
*GUYS*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

I'M ADDING A CATEGORY FOR BASEMENT DWELLERS


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'M ADDING A CATEGORY FOR BASEMENT DWELLERS


WHAT


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Spoiler: mimkyu is protecting his fluffy trainer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ack wait heart attaackkk  aAAaH


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'M ADDING A CATEGORY FOR BASEMENT DWELLERS


sometimes i feel like you're more cursed than me


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'M ADDING A CATEGORY FOR BASEMENT DWELLERS


YOU WHAT


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> YOU WHAT


well that's the only way I could add then marry myself


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 24, 2020)

*MARRY ME *


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

i hate myself


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

no
no
no
no
No
No
No
NO
NO
NO
NO



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Ack wait heart attaackkk  aAAaH


What?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 309218
> No
> No
> no
> ...


forgive me
I must


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 309218
> No
> No
> no
> ...


kurb you have some explaining to do


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 309218
> no
> no
> no
> ...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

this website is so slow but I'll do anything for tax benefits


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> forgive me
> I must


I swear
if you

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020




frog
why


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

So random question does this grab your attention


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I swear
> if you
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020
> ...


marry me, enx


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> So random question does this grab your attention


ye


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> What?


What I meant to say was, kids are so mean you're very handsome and cute. is that weird to say you're ten years older than me idk ;;


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> marry me, enx


you are thirteen years of age


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 309226


FROG


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 309225


I strive to have a harem 
This is a dream come true


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

wait frog, can you copy paste that certificat thing?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> wait frog, can you copy paste that certificat thing?


The code or image?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

The stupid site won't work I just want to marry Josuke gosh dangit


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> The code or image?


code
i have somet
hing I must do


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Da heck


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> code
> i have somet
> hing I must do


the site stopped working for me :[
My profile is frogslime I think you can find my marriages on it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> the site stopped working for me :[
> My profile is frogslime I think you can find my marriages on it


is not working for me either
there go my dreams of marrying josuke


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

AHAHHA


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What I meant to say was, kids are so mean you're very handsome and cute. is that weird to say you're ten years older than me idk ;;


Not weird! That is kind of you to say, thank you.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

It finally worked



@ProbablyNotJosuke we're married


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

<a href='http://www.myfconline.com/index.php?do=view&type=character&character_id=251856' target='_blank'><img src='http://www.myfconline.com/marry_cert/310525_251856.jpg' border='0' /></a>

<a href='http://www.myfconline.com/index.php?do=view&type=character&character_id=281511' target='_blank'><img src='http://www.myfconline.com/marry_cert/310525_281511.jpg' border='0' /></a>

<a href='http://www.myfconline.com/index.php?do=view&type=character&character_id=40487' target='_blank'><img src='http://www.myfconline.com/marry_cert/310525_40487.jpg' border='0' /></a>

<a href='http://www.myfconline.com/index.php?do=view&type=character&character_id=751' target='_blank'><img src='http://www.myfconline.com/marry_cert/310525_751.jpg' border='0' /></a>

<a href='http://www.myfconline.com/index.php?do=view&type=character&character_id=308414' target='_blank'><img src='http://www.myfconline.com/marry_cert/310525_308414.jpg' border='0' /></a>

<a href='http://www.myfconline.com/index.php?do=view&type=character&character_id=308415' target='_blank'><img src='http://www.myfconline.com/marry_cert/310525_308415.jpg' border='0' /></a>

<a href='http://www.myfconline.com/index.php?do=view&type=character&character_id=299099' target='_blank'><img src='http://www.myfconline.com/marry_cert/310525_299099.jpg' border='0' /></a>

@Enxssi


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 309226


why


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> why


taxes


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> taxes


kurbslime


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> kurbslime


tell kurb he's married to me now


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> tell kurb he's married to me now


such a weird ship but ill do what i must


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> such a weird ship but ill do what i must


This is how I imagine it'll go down


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> This is how I imagine it'll go down
> View attachment 309249


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

perhaps


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> It finally worked
> View attachment 309234
> @ProbablyNotJosuke we're married


Hold on is that just a image or the gif actually just give me that image of Josuke brushing his hair I've been looking for it for ages.


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> tell kurb he's married to me now



I don't approve of this pairing.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Not weird! That is kind of you to say, thank you.


Okay cool! I didn't want to sound major weird,, I usually just shove love and affection memes at people to express my feelings since I don't know how ;;


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hold on is that just a image or the gif actually just give me that image of Josuke brushing his hair I've been looking for it for ages.


image idk how to get the image itself

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> I don't approve of this pairing.


i approve


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hold on is that just a image or the gif actually just give me that image of Josuke brushing his hair I've been looking for it for ages.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> image idk how to get the image itself


*sad noises*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> image idk how to get the image itself
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020
> 
> ...


you'll be the maid of honor


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I don't approve of this pairing.


the mod is right


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

what is happen


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


>


*h


FrogslimeOfficial said:


>


*Happy noises*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what is happen


Marriage


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I don't approve of this pairing.


you could've been the officiant


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Marriage


no


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Wait can I marry Saltyy and Yumeko


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Okay cool! I didn't want to sound major weird,, I usually just shove love and affection memes at people to express my feelings since I don't know how ;;


I think I'm too old to understand memes. But no, not weird!  


ohare01 said:


> Marriage


I object to this union.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

just leave me out of this


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no


im married to Josuke finally and Frog married Kurb and a million other people

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> I think I'm too old to understand memes. But no, not weird!
> 
> I object to this union.


ok but what about me and Josuke


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Wait can I marry Saltyy and Yumeko


wtf


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I think I'm too old to understand memes. But no, not weird!


Let me give an example


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> im married to Josuke finally and Frog married Kurb and a million other people


I have finally reached my full potential


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

_ahhh  now I wish fictional characters were real_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> _ahhh  now I wish fictional characters were real_


Find someone who can cosplay


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

im just going to cook my wings in peace
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Find someone who can cosplay


why


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> im just going to cook my wings in peace
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Origami is a microwave


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Let me give an example
> View attachment 309256


Okay I think I understand this one - it's very cute! 


Milky star said:


> Find someone who can cosplay


I dressed as Misa Amane for Halloween once. Does that count?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Origami is a microwave


i have been known to burn things


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> i have been known to burn things


kurb


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

I GOT THIRD PLACE IN 99


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I GOT THIRD PLACE IN 99


ok


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> kurb


not buildings


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> not buildings


LMAO


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Okay I think I understand this one - it's very cute!
> 
> I dressed as Misa Amane for Halloween once. Does that count?


Oh good now I can spam you with those and yes that counts Misa happens to be my second wife  Good character choice


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Josuke saw the post muahaha


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

uh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Josuke saw the post muahaha


He disapproves of post


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> He disapproves of post


he gave it a love react


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

wowie


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> he gave it a love react


Oh :0000


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh :0000


Because we're *married*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

every time I log off this godforsaken site I rethink my life choices
still love it though


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> every time I log off this godforsaken sight I rethink my life choices
> still love it though


same


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> every time I log off this godforsaken sight I rethink my life choices
> still love it though


sight

what did you see?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> sight
> 
> what did you see?


I need another sandwich


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh good now I can spam you with those and yes that counts Misa happens to be my second wife  Good character choice


She is such a cutie I love her style.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Okay 


Vrisnem said:


> She is such a cutie I love her style.


I love her personality and style she very cute like hhhhhh

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Because we're *married*


As you should be.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Abri have you seen Kuu yet


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Okay
> 
> I love her personality and style she very cute like hhhhhh
> 
> ...


yes ^^


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 24, 2020)

THAT REMINDS ME GUYS DID I SHOW YOU WHAT MY DAD MADE ME


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Abri have you seen Kuu yet


Not yet bc I didn't get to watch Nanbaka last night but I just looked them up and they're cute


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> THAT REMINDS ME GUYS DID I SHOW YOU WHAT MY DAD MADE ME


I don't think so

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I don't think so
> View attachment 309263


I didn't see him looking like that lmao what


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 24, 2020)

my dad made me the dark saber, Sabine’s blasters and her paint gun  for cosplay purposes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I didn't see him looking like that lmao what


episode 14 I believe
one of Nico's diseases


Lothitine said:


> View attachment 309264
> my dad made me the dark saber, Sabine’s blasters and her paint gun  for cosplay purposes


so cool!


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 309265


man fujoshi anime crazy


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 309264
> my dad made me the dark saber, Sabine’s blasters and her paint gun  for cosplay purposes


Wow cool dad,,


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I love her personality and style she very cute like hhhhhh


She's crazy. But I like crazy. So pretty too.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

hello


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

my bones are crunching


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> my bones are crunching


stop eating them


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> stop eating them


I need the calcium


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

(0(-  )0 )


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> (0(-  )0 )


ayo


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> (0(-  )0 )


hello deer


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ayo


...hai

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



Origami said:


> hello deer


Yup, just a deer...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

why am I getting so many aids for one thing


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> She's crazy. But I like crazy. So pretty too.


She's the ultimate combo  

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



Milky star said:


> She's the ultimate combo


Oooh if you like Misa you'll love Yumeko she's crazy and pretty


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> She's the ultimate combo


Crazy isn't so redeemable in real life.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Ori IDK what you did but I haven’t changed back


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Crazy isn't so redeemable in real life.


I know it makes me sad ;;


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> why am I getting so many aids for one thing


aids


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I know it makes me sad ;;


Legit crazy people are toxic!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

hello dere


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

I hate the bunny hop rhythm game


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> aids


std for every fps


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I hate the bunny hop rhythm game


ok


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ok


it sucks
it's the first one I got only "ok" in
the others have all been superb so far


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> it sucks
> it's the first one I got only "ok" in
> the others have all been superb so far


I don't rhythm


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I don't rhythm


rhythm heaven is a great game you're missing out


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> it sucks
> it's the first one I got only "ok" in
> the others have all been superb so far


Have ya gotten to a remix yet? I haven’t played RH but it looks tough but fun


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> rhythm heaven is a great game you're missing out


I still don't rhythm


----------



## Mick (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I still don't rhythm



You should, it's a great game


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Mick said:


> You should, it's a great game


I wanna try it eventually


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

I mean like I'm bad at it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Have ya gotten to a remix yet? I haven’t played RH but it looks tough but fun


Not yet
And I'm pretty good at it bc I've played this one like 3 times and I've also played the ds and wii versions lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

I will now fade away


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Legit crazy people are toxic!


This is a true fact.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

@Rosie977 

this thread is free real estate


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I will now fade away


Where to?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Where to?


persona 5 memes


----------



## Mick (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I wanna try it eventually



I definitely recommend that



Saltyy said:


> I mean like I'm bad at it



_practice_
or just be bad at it and have fun.

I played the ds version a lot, the 3ds version a lot less


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> @Rosie977
> 
> this thread is free real estate


can you pew me


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I will now fade away


What are you Peter parker?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Since I use the Japanese voice clips for the game does that mean I'm more of a weeb than I thought
I just like the Japanese voices and stuff more idk


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> @Rosie977
> 
> this thread is free real estate


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> can you pew me


I'm sorry no this gun is strictly reserved for people that play joker with the red and white clothes in smash

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 309273


0/10 no persona


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I'm sorry no this gun is strictly reserved for people that play joker with the red and white clothes in smash
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020
> 
> ...


Then I guess I'll have to do that


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Since I use the Japanese voice clips for the game does that mean I'm more of a weeb than I thought
> I just like the Japanese voices and stuff more idk


I mean for several of the games the noises are more satisfying (see-saw and air rally come to mind)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Then I guess I'll have to do that


please don't


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I'm sorry no this gun is strictly reserved for people that play joker with the red and white clothes in smash
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020
> 
> ...


10/10 I should have used it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

you dont know how cursed of an action your doing


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> This is a true fact.


My partner's ex was insane. Now they're stuck with a fluffy sheep.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

my interests:

persona 5 
kpop 
hiding in my room


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> My partner's ex was insane. Now they're stuck with a fluffy sheep.


O H


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

seriously frog pls no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> please don't


if that's what it takes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Also I prefer playing SSBU in Japanese solely because JP Meta Knight sounds awesome whereas NA Meta sounds real off


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> my interests:
> 
> persona 5
> kpop
> hiding in my room


y same


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> my interests:
> 
> persona 5
> kpop
> hiding in my room


My interests:
Undertale
Jjba
Nanbaka
Rhythm Heaven
Deltarune


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> if that's what it takes


stop, you've violated the law


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> stop, you've violated the law





pump my guts full of lead


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 309276
> pump my guts full of lead


ARE YOU TRYING TO ****ING MURDER US


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 309275


LMAO


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 309276
> pump my guts full of lead


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 309276
> pump my guts full of lead


why


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> O H


Oh?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 309277


I don't get it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 309277


so it's a rip off of trash 

does this make it extra trashy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> why


pew pew time, sodium


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> pew pew time, sodium


no


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I don't get it


pancak child badd

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



Saltyy said:


> so it's a rip off of trash
> 
> does this make it extra trashy


yes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> pancak child badd


omfg frogslime probably just killed us


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Oh?


It's the only way I could react ;;


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> pancak child badd
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020
> 
> ...


Does he look like Akechi or smth


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> so it's a rip off of trash
> 
> does this make it extra trashy


a rip off of what


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

nvm


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Does he look like Akechi or smth


OMFG YOU FOOL


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

I'm dying of laughter oh no
uh, bye before I die


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no


SHOOT ME


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> SHOOT ME


No


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

poggerd


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Does he look like Akechi or smth


bruh


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> It's the only way I could react ;;


But I don't know what it means!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

yknow fine I will shoot you


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> But I don't know what it means!


It just- it just means  o h


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

two separate conversations happening in this thread


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> No


I'LL PAY YOU


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

i never did get that answer to what its a rip off of


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 309275


What happened to kurb?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> OMFG YOU FOOL





Saltyy said:


> bruh


wh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> i never did get that answer to what its a rip off of


Life


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> It just- it just means  o h


My fluffy little brain hurts. 

Also there is an absolutely massive flying spider whizzing around my room VERY LOUDLY right now and its making me so nervous.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> What happened to kurb?


were you in gc


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> My fluffy little brain hurts.
> 
> Also there is an absolutely massive flying spider whizzing around my room VERY LOUDLY right now and its making me so nervous.


Flying spider??? Where the **** kinda hellhole do you live??


----------



## Mick (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> My fluffy little brain hurts.
> 
> Also there is an absolutely massive flying spider whizzing around my room VERY LOUDLY right now and its making me so nervous.



Time to leave, it's not your room anymore it belongs to the spider now


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> were you in gc


no


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> My fluffy little brain hurts.
> 
> Also there is an absolutely massive flying spider whizzing around my room VERY LOUDLY right now and its making me so nervous.


*EXCUSE ME WHAT SPIDERS FLY!?*


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Flying spider??? Where the **** kinda hellhole do you live??


Um. The UK.


Mick said:


> Time to leave, it's not your room anymore it belongs to the spider now


I don't know what happened but it's been dangling from the ceiling for a minute or two. I'm not sure whether to whack it with a duster or not.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> no


ask ori


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Flying spider??? Where the **** kinda hellhole do you live??


Sounds like Evwirt


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Sounds like Evwirt


Come protect me. I'm soft and fluffy.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 24, 2020)

In Kentucky we just have a bunch of mosquitoes and flies lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Um. The UK.
> 
> I don't know what happened but it's been dangling from the ceiling for a minute or two. I'm not sure whether to whack it with a duster or not.


Burn it kill it now plz


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

pretty sure all spiders can fly, they catch the wind with a bit of web and go from place to place, its usually how they end up inside in the first place


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

still waiting to get shot

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



Origami said:


> pretty sure all spiders can fly, they catch the wind with a bit of web and go from place to place, its usually how they end up inside in the first place


like in Charlotte's Web


----------



## Mick (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I don't know what happened but it's been dangling from the ceiling for a minute or two. I'm not sure whether to whack it with a duster or not.



_do it_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Come protect me. I'm soft and fluffy.


Oy usually I run away from them


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

Mick said:


> _do it_


DONE. It is now in the hallway. I've closed the door.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

spiders aren't really scary though, wasps on the other hand...


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> spiders aren't really scary though, wasps on the other hand...


I have an irrational fear of spiders. I know they shouldn't be scary but they freak me out.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> spiders aren't really scary though, wasps on the other hand...


bzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

sure the fact that we've all probably swallowed a few spiders in our sleep is a bit spooky but its better than a wasp still


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

Okay either there were two of them or I failed at booting it. One just crawled along my leg and YES I SCREAMED LIKE A GIRL.


----------



## Mick (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> DONE. It is now in the hallway. I've closed the door.



Mission success.  

Time to never leave the room again

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> Okay either there were two of them or I failed at booting it. One just crawled along my leg and YES I SCREAMED LIKE A GIRL.



Oh no, plot twist D:


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> DONE. It is now in the hallway. I've closed the door.


IT'S JUST VIBIN IN THE HALLWAY-


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

damn moochers


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

One time I was at the rest room and right as I was getting off a big old spider was inches from my face it was awful


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 309282
> damn moochers


proof they could go extinct and all would be fine


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

*NO*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> proof they could go extinct and all would be fine


I hate to be a spoilsport (I hate em too) but they’re predators to awful pests and if we didn’t have them we’d be overrun by pests


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

Mick said:


> Mission success.
> 
> Time to never leave the room again
> 
> ...


I'm so not sleeping tonight. I don't know where it went. I'm going to be doing tomorrow's MK8 5am FT session high on Red Bull.




Your Local Wild Child said:


> One time I was at the rest room and right as I was getting off a big old spider was inches from my face it was awful


I have had too many late night bathroom encounters with spiders. Usually dangling from a web from the ceiling.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 309285
> *NO*


its fine humanity will find a way get rid of em


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

I'm back and I think I have a cold


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Millenials are immune to hunger


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

New pfp


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

I scared myself. Took a sip of my drink and thought it was a spider leg (I still don't know where the flying monster went) but it was a bit of fluff from my cosy sheep hoodie.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 309289
> Millenials are immune to hunger


Will i still be able to eat for the heck of it


----------



## Mick (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm so not sleeping tonight. I don't know where it went. I'm going to be doing tomorrow's MK8 5am FT session high on Red Bull.
> 
> I have had too many late night bathroom encounters with spiders. Usually dangling from a web from the ceiling.



Completely understandable. You can't let your guard down now, it will know :0


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 309289
> Millenials are immune to hunger


they don't eat food thats ridiculous they eat the avocado


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I scared myself. Took a sip of my drink and thought it was a spider leg (I still don't know where the flying monster went) but it was a bit of fluff from my cosy sheep hoodie.


Please do not remind me of the dream I had where there was a giant spider in my room.


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

Mick said:


> Completely understandable. You can't let your guard down now, it will know :0


The worst thing ever is lying in bed, on the edge of dozing off, and an insect touching your skin.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> The worst thing ever is lying in bed, on the edge of dozing off, and an insect touching your skin.


aaaaaaaAAAAAAA


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Will i still be able to eat for the heck of it


idk are you a millennial


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> aaaaaaaAAAAAAA


I've experienced this a lot with moths lately. They keep coming into my bedroom to die.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> The worst thing ever is lying in bed, on the edge of dozing off, and an insect touching your skin.


no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> The worst thing ever is lying in bed, on the edge of dozing off, and an insect touching your skin.


 it just wants to kiss you goodnight


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

I've had bugs in my house many times and its the worst


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> it just wants to kiss you goodnight


No


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

for if you have trouble sleep


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> The worst thing ever is lying in bed, on the edge of dozing off, and an insect touching your skin.


yeah thats almost as unsettling as when they crawl in your mouth
hate when that happens, had a spider fall right into my mouth as i was about to fall a asleep, it was annoying


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> No


I want a little mosquito to kiss me goodnight


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> yeah thats almost as unsettling as when they crawl in your mouth
> hate when that happens, had a spider fall right into my mouth as i was about to fall a asleep, it was annoying


*INTERNAL VREESNIMING*


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

I don't want bugs in my sleep


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> for if you have trouble sleep


I love being beat with a baguette


----------



## Mick (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> The worst thing ever is lying in bed, on the edge of dozing off, and an insect touching your skin.



Yep, that's one way to get me from sleepy to wide awake in an instant. And I'm not even scared of insects.


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> it just wants to kiss you goodnight


Anything touching my skin immediately has me reaching for Purell. My partner kisses my hair instead of my skin. 



Origami said:


> yeah thats almost as unsettling as when they crawl in your mouth
> hate when that happens, had a spider fall right into my mouth as i was about to fall a asleep, it was annoying


Oh my god, I have never experienced this and never want to. That sounds horrifying.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

how does one 'vreesnimem'


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Anything touching my skin immediately has me reaching for Purell. My partner kisses my hair instead of my skin.
> 
> 
> Oh my god, I have never experienced this and never want to. That sounds horrifying.


its said we eat spiders in our sleep sometimes, idk the validity to it but ive heard it a few times


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> how does one 'vreesnimem'


what


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> how does one 'vreesnimem'


To vrisnem is to scream, if that is what you are asking.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

We scream


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 309292


yumy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 309292


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 309293


i'd eat a lobster whole


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 24, 2020)

hey guys wanna see my cat


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

ill be sure to grab my kitten with tongs when its ready


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 309292


It’s a massive problem where I’m at


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

I have to do schoolwork later maybe in an hour so I may go on and off


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> i'd eat a lobster whole


NO PLEASE SPARE THE LOBSTER BOI


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> NO PLEASE SPARE THE LOBSTER BOI


Hey it’s their fault if they crawl in my mouth


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hey it’s their fault if they crawl in my mouth


why would you do this


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

place your bets now it will either
run
scream
do nothing
swat at it
4 choices


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

Spoiler: mimkyu protects fluffy trainer from flying spiders


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

I don't want to see a cat turned into salad


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

_Lobster are frend no food _
that autocorrected to teen girl should I be concerned


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 309296


what the frick


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 309296


NO WTF


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

I didn't want to suffer alone


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> why would you do this


I told ya I have no say in this they pinch my tongue


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I told ya I have no say in this they pinch my tongue


don't eat


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I didn't want to suffer alone


its not that bad though


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> don't eat


I mean if they’re going to pinch my tongue they’re going in the stew


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> its not that bad though


i still think about it a lot


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

I'll never kiss a mask
What if the mask still has virus


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

H


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020

okie that's it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I'll never kiss a mask
> What if the mask still has virus


Then it'll taste like beer


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

such a powerful scene


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 309300


why


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> why


my favorite artist


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> my favorite artist


no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no


I can show more


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

Everything is a problem


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I can show more


No


----------



## Mick (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 309300


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Yeet


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Mick said:


>


Not you too Mick


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 309304


I have decided that I want to die


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I have decided that I want to die
> View attachment 309305


Death wacc you can't play p5 or listen to kpop


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 309306


noice

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



Milky star said:


> Death wacc you can't play p5 or listen to kpop


not literally die


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

Eating gone wrong 2020 colorized


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Mick (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Not you too Mick



It's only an elephant, have you never seen an elephant


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

Guys this is creepy.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> noice
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020
> 
> ...


Exactly if you die there is no kpop no BP no Joker no wafku wakfu whatever it is

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> Guys this is creepy.


*Owo*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Guys this is creepy.


listen to the mod


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

I strive to be like Chris (Simpsons artist)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Mick said:


> It's only an elephant, have you never seen an elephant


I have seen a couple but not that angry

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> Guys this is creepy.


Thank you Vris


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I strive to be like Chris (Simpsons artist)


I thought you meant me for a sec.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Guys this is creepy.


facts


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I thought you meant me for a sec.


I mean you're cool too


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I mean you're cool too


False, but it's nice to hear.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> False, but it's nice to hear.


yes you are wth do you mean


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

i strive to be....

haven't figured that one out yet


----------



## Mick (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> False, but it's nice to hear.



Don't make me report you for spreading lies


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> False, but it's nice to hear.


oH no no no
STRAWPOLL TIME








						Is Vrisnem Cool | StrawPoll.com
					

What's your opinion? Vote now: Yes, UM YEAH!?!...




					strawpoll.com


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> yes you are wth do you mean





Mick said:


> Don't make me report you for spreading lies


You are too kind.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

believe me this isn't the thread to shake off compliments


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Vreeses pieces spreading lies?


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

I will vote yes on the poll


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

If anyone isn't cool it's me lmao


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

voted yes


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

*I WILL BRING THE LOVE AND AFFECTION MEMES*


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

For the record I showed my partner the poll and they voted. They won't tell me what they voted for however.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

is Origami cool
					

Vote Now! [ye] [no] [who is he]




					www.strawpoll.me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> For the record I showed my partner the poll and they voted. They won't tell me what they voted for however.


the answers were yes or UM YEAH


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

You lot are too nice. 

Trust me there are many people I've met in my life who would've just punched me in the face.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

I'm voting no owo


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You lot are too nice.
> 
> Trust me there are many people I've met in my life who would've just punched me in the face.


then we will do it back to them


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You lot are too nice.
> 
> Trust me there are many people I've met in my life who would've just punched me in the face.


They punch your face I bite their ankles


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Is Abri cool
					

Vote Now! [Yes] [No]




					www.strawpoll.me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> If anyone isn't cool it's me lmao


'scuse me that is a LIE


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> 'scuse me that is a LIE


no


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> They punch your face I bite their ankles


You've a lot of ankles to bite. My list of bullies goes back many years.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Is Abri cool
> 
> 
> Vote Now! [Yes] [No]
> ...


where is the 

"FRICK YEAH" option


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no


YOUR PANTS ARE IN FLAMES


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> where is the
> 
> "FRICK YEAH" option


none because i am not cool

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> YOUR PANTS ARE IN FLAMES


_n o_


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

The poll trend is coming


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

opinions are pretty split


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You've a lot of ankles to bite. My list of bullies goes back many years.


I'm biting ankles and eating fingers I shall have no mercy on suck rude souls!


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

Oh my god the flying spider is back. The noise that just came from my lamp was terrifying.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Is Abri cool
> 
> 
> Vote Now! [Yes] [No]
> ...


whoever voted no, every second you're not running, I'm getting closer


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 309312
> opinions are pretty split


*W H O M S T*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

is sodium cool
					

Vote Now! [Yes] [No] [y e s] [n o] [no i hate her] [she suk] [*insert something postitive*]




					www.strawpoll.me
				




I misspelled positive but it's ok


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Oh my god the flying spider is back. The noise that just came from my lamp was terrifying.


Let me consume thy spider


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Let me consume thy spider


NO WHAT THE FRIKK


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> whoever voted no, every second you're not running, I'm getting closer


i did


----------



## Mick (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Oh my god the flying spider is back. The noise that just came from my lamp was terrifying.



The good news is that it is no longer missing


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i did


:C


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Let me consume thy spider


Please do. I don't want to sleep with this thing flying around my bedroom. Mimikyu can't protect me from it.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i did


Get running then


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *W H O M S T*


i think 1 no is milky since she said it, the other idk lol


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

Mick said:


> The good news is that it is no longer missing


I'm going to cry okay.


----------



## Mick (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Please do. I don't want to sleep with this thing flying around my bedroom. Mimikyu can't protect me from it.



It can if you throw it hard enough!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Please do. I don't want to sleep with this thing flying around my bedroom. Mimikyu can't protect me from it.


become mimikyu


----------



## Mick (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm going to cry okay.



Nooo don't


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

spiders you can't find are the only really scary thing about them for me


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Please do. I don't want to sleep with this thing flying around my bedroom. Mimikyu can't protect me from it.


*I shall consume thy bug for you your majesty *


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

why


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

I woke someone with my violent flying spider thwacking.   

I think I'm safe now.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

I'm gonna i n h a l e the dead bugs on my windowsill


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why
> View attachment 309313


because it's true


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Is M i l k mother cool
					

Vote Now! [Frickkkk yeeeahh] [Heck naaahh] [Frick off you piece of cheese]




					www.strawpoll.me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> :C


im really not lol


Rosie977 said:


> because it's true


_no_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm gonna i n h a l e the dead bugs on my windowsill


Yaaass get into it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

@ohare01 oh yeah, there's two Nanbaka albums (EPs?) with four songs on each not counting the instrumentals
like this


Spoiler


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

Cursed - Online Poll - StrawPoll.com
					

What's your opinion? Vote now: Cursed, Cursed, What...




					strawpoll.com


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

I'mma frick off


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Should Matty be given soap?
					

Vote Now! [Yes] [No]




					www.strawpoll.me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

is kurb cool?


----------



## Mick (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why
> View attachment 309313



Because Rosie would have come for me otherwise



Vrisnem said:


> I woke someone with my violent flying spider thwacking.
> 
> I think I'm safe now.



Good!


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Should Matty be given soap?
> 
> 
> Vote Now! [Yes] [No]
> ...


whos matty


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Should Matty be given soap?
> 
> 
> Vote Now! [Yes] [No]
> ...


everyone deserves an  experience


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> @ohare01 oh yeah, there's two Nanbaka albums (EPs?) with four songs on each not counting the instrumentals
> like this
> 
> 
> Spoiler


:0 ima have to check that out later


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> everyone deserves an  experience


Wowie


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> everyone deserves an  experience


I agree


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Should Matty be given soap?
> 
> 
> Vote Now! [Yes] [No]
> ...


Pls let him have hygiene


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

Mick said:


> Good!


I want to be tucked in and read stories.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Mick said:


> Because Rosie would have come for me otherwise
> 
> 
> 
> Good!


So you don't think I'm cool?
Good


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> So you don't think I'm cool?
> Good


is your refrigerator running? _you should be_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> So you don't think I'm cool?
> Good


_MICK_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> is kurb cool?


vote


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> whos matty











						Should the Murder Deer be given soap?
					

Vote Now! [Yes ] [No]




					www.strawpoll.me
				



Updated for those not in the loop


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> is your refrigerator running? _you should be_


Running because I don't think myself is cool? 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



Saltyy said:


> vote


dude


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

I'm gonna open my computer in the middle of the night and scare myself with the wallpaper


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm gonna open my computer in the middle of the night and scare myself with the wallpaper


what's the wallpaper


----------



## Mick (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> So you don't think I'm cool?
> Good



Actually 'no' just would have been the funnier answer especially if everyone else went with yes but I don't know you well enough for that
 ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

Is Abri cool? - StrawPoll
					

What's your opinion? Vote now: Yes, Why did you make this?, *Rosie is approaching*, Yeehaw



					strawpoll.com


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm gonna open my computer in the middle of the night and scare myself with the wallpaper


dont leave the hostage on the page this time


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Mick said:


> Actually 'no' just would have been the funnier answer especially if everyone else went with yes but I don't know you well enough for that
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


well just know:
i am the most uncool one here


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what's the wallpaper


the cursed quartet
actually there's only three people now that I look at it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> well just know:
> i am the most uncool one here


I am right here


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I am right here


_*NO*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> well just know:
> i am the most uncool one here


sorry we need evidence


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*NO*_


how am I cool?????


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Yea peeps say I should have soap


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

if we are on a coolness scale ill put myself in the middle


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> how am I cool?????


because you are


----------



## Mick (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> well just know:
> i am the most uncool one here



I didn't know that was a competition but now I must win it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> if we are on a coolness scale ill put myself in the middle


lukewarm


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> if we are on a coolness scale ill put myself in the middle


no you are ultimate epic man
so that means you're very cool


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> because you are


I will use this reason to why your cool


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Okay, you're either hot or cool.
Some people are both.
No one is neither.
Take your pick.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no you are ultimate epic man
> so that means you're very cool


oh right
thanks based enxssi


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I will use this reason to why your cool


no
im a lame crybaby lmao


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Mick said:


> I didn't know that was a competition but now I must win it


That’s hard to do cuz  I’m here


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> oh right
> thanks based enxssi


sh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Okay, you're either hot or cool.
> Some people are both.
> No one is neither.
> Take your pick.


I'd rather be hot tbh


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Okay, you're either hot or cool.
> Some people are both.
> No one is neither.
> Take your pick.


ill say half and half


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Okay, you're either hot or cool.
> Some people are both.
> No one is neither.
> Take your pick.


wait I just broke my own rules


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no
> im a lame crybaby lmao


I've cried like 20 times this month wdym


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

Can I enter the contest?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

*Everyone is cool because I said so you can't argue with me *


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Everyone is cool because I said so you can't argue with me *


yea I can


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

> "ohare01, post: 9539298, member: 132861"]
> no
> im a lame crybaby lmao


crying is fun lol free water yum


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Everyone is cool because I said so you can't argue with me *


you're our mom it's your job to say that


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Okay, you're either hot or cool.
> Some people are both.
> No one is neither.
> Take your pick.


uh
i mean
I've been called hot before so uh 
???

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> crying is fun lol free water yum


no


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

what happened


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> you're our mom it's your job to say that


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Milkys opinion is nothing because she's our mother apparently


----------



## Mick (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Can I enter the contest?



We will win it together!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Can I enter the contest?


*no*
because i won already

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



Mick said:


> We will win it together!


I won already


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> you're our mom it's your job to say that


It's also my job to tell the truth >:^)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> uh
> i mean
> I've been called hot before so uh
> ???
> ...


haha slurp amirite


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> crying is fun lol free water yum


what happen to code


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Mick said:


> We will win it together!


Yay for teamwork!


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> It's also my job to tell the truth >


ok then who's your favorite


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what happen to code


haha slurp


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

What is happening


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> It's also my job to tell the truth >:^)


no


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

making milky the mom puts me in the grey area again

am i just the guy on the street corner 

what is purpose, what is life


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ok then who's your favorite


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What is happening


Chaos again


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What is happening


welcome bootleg Sae, to chaos


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ok then who's your favorite


Do you really want that answer?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Do you really want that answer?


yes


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no


ye


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> ye


no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

my eyebrows haven't recovered uh oh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

*My favorite child is*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> my eyebrows haven't recovered uh oh


my eyebrows look like a toddler arts and crafts

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



Milky star said:


> *My favorite child is*


----------



## Mick (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *My favorite child is*



Hooray, I win!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> my eyebrows look like a toddler arts and crafts


odd eyebrow gang


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

Mick said:


> We will win it together!


Yes fluffy pals will enter.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *My favorite child is*


I’m disqualified because I haven’t turned back yet


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *My favorite child is*


_who_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *My favorite child is*


*[REDACTED]*


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

its kurb guys watch


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

u h


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _who_


möhter may I have some answërs


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

hhhh wait I don't wanna choose qwq


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> u h


I bet it's yumeko


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

roach boy is definitely the favourite

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020

the only one with a special name


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> hhhh wait I don't wanna choose qwq


Count me out cuz I’m a stimky murder deer


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> u h


c h o o o s e


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> hhhh wait I don't wanna choose qwq


choose


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> hhhh wait I don't wanna choose qwq


choose me to abort


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Fine fine my favorite is a three way tie between


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

I am fluffy and little. Do I win fluffy child?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Fine fine my favorite is a three way tie between


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I am fluffy and little. Do I win fluffy child?


Yea murder deer are kinda wooly but not as wooly as sheep


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

sheep are tasty


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Fine fine my favorite is a three way tie between


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> sheep are tasty


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Fine fine my favorite is a three way tie between


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

listing off favourites
also known as the friend group splitter


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

I think I just heard a bug die


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Spoiler: Hhh



Salty Origami and Josuke : D best children




	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020

_*I have chosen*_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Spoiler: Hhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-sadness noises-


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

I will do schoolwork right now so I will go on and off here


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Spoiler: Hhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Spoiler: Hhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow you actually chose I'm surprised


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Spoiler: Hhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool eans


----------



## Mick (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Spoiler: Hhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is decided then, you are the least cool person in this thread </3


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

I can't find the missing piece to my nutcracker which is irrelevant but I can't think of anything else


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

I chose people that would quake the chat for entertainment

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020

*I legit have no favorites. *


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I chose people that would quake the chat for entertainment
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020
> 
> *I legit have no favorites. *






good idea im in


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I chose people that would quake the chat for entertainment
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020
> 
> *I legit have no favorites. *


ok


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

I have favorites


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I have favorites


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I have favorites


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Spoiler: Hhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how many more lies can you spew

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I have favorites


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

I’m disqualified cuz I’ve been banished into murder deer-dom


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

my favourites are

i have what feels like dry skin on my back idk whats up with it
kinda spooky
kurb


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

_*I love everyone equally in there own special way*_. Each one of you hold a special place in my heart.. seriously. I love you all.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

I'll pull up a picture of the people I like


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

not serious in case you couldnt tell


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> _*I love everyone equally in there own special way*_. Each one of you hold a special place in my heart.. seriously. I love you all.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

a few people I hate photobombed the picture but it's alright I got everyone I wanted


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 309328
> a few people I hate photobombed the picture but it's alright I got everyone I wanted


rip the europeans in the chat


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> rip the europeans in the chat


god dangit I told them to get in front


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> rip the europeans in the chat


Don’t forget that Evwirt is in a totally different dimension


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Spoiler: Hhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brb crawling into a hole in the ground to cry


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

My favorites


Spoiler: do do do do do doooo it is time for the truth to be told


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Don’t forget that Evwirt is in a totally different dimension


whats evwirt?
did i hear something??


----------



## Mick (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 309328
> a few people I hate photobombed the picture but it's alright I got everyone I wanted



I blinked can u try again


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Spoiler: Hhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:/ :O >:O


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> whats evwirt?
> did i hear something??


It regrew back already but I haven’t turned back


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Look I'll just say this
Josuke is my favorite person for obvious reasons
But I love everyone else equally :3


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It regrew back already but I haven’t turned back


things do not REGROW.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Besides I can barely pick my favorite food let alone a favorite child oh god when I have kids I hope I don't to have to choose a favorite kid qwq


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Mick said:


> I blinked can u try again


I'll edit it hold on


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Look I'll just say this
> Josuke is my favorite person for obvious reasons
> But I love everyone else equally :3


Fair enough uvu


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> things do not REGROW.


Evwirt is weird


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

my favorites 



Spoiler



lobster
lobster 
lobster

And the best one yet

lobster


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Besides I can barely pick my favorite food let alone a favorite child oh god when I have kids I hope I don't to have to choose a favorite kid qwq


easy solution

dont have any

yes i know i need the nobel prize hold your applause


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Brb crawling into a hole in the ground to cry


Wait wait hold on


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

Spoiler: my favorites



.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> easy solution
> 
> dont have any
> 
> yes i know i need the nobel prize hold your applause


Sir I'm going to have kids. This is my dream.


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

I have to write an essay for school already....


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Spoiler: my favorites
> 
> 
> 
> .


so bold, so honest

i like it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Vreeses pieces read my spoiler in my sig uvu


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Spoiler: my favorites
> 
> 
> 
> EANS


Something that I can get behind


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

ok I'll actually say them


Spoiler: hpye






Spoiler: hype






Spoiler: hype






Spoiler: whooo






Spoiler: willl






Spoiler: itttt






Spoiler: beeee






Spoiler: ??????


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Sir I'm going to have kids. This is my dream.


dont have favorite kids just have kids


----------



## Antonio (Aug 24, 2020)

Also:


Antonio said:


> My birthday is thursday and I was wondering if you guys would like to join my mafia game (It's a forum game). https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/tbt-fair-2020-themed-mafia-game-signups.569788/



*I swear notifications are weird on this site.*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> ok I'll actually say them
> 
> 
> Spoiler: hpye
> ...


I too worship a shoe


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

I'm an idiot who forgot maps existed


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> dont have favorite kids just have kids


uvu okiw thx for the advice


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm an idiot who forgot maps existed
> View attachment 309336


Am I counted in?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Antonio said:


> View attachment 309333View attachment 309334
> Also:
> 
> 
> *I swear notifications are weird on this site.*


MOVEMENT


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

Antonio said:


> View attachment 309333View attachment 309334
> Also:
> 
> 
> *I swear notifications are weird on this site.*


antonio saves the world with knee lifts


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Am I counted in?


Evwirt is somewhere on there


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

i like people equally, sure i like some more than others but generally you're all the same


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

Shoe cult


----------



## Antonio (Aug 24, 2020)

my legs hurt


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

I wonder if my parents have a favorite child
My sister IS in my mom's contact as her favorite child...


----------



## Antonio (Aug 24, 2020)

It's also a 20 minute walked too and from my 2 o' clock class.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

what if there were speedruns of ring fit


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Antonio said:


> It's also a 20 minute walked too and from my 2 o' clock class.


hhhh


----------



## Antonio (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I wonder if my parents have a favorite child
> My sister IS in my mom's contact as her favorite child...


I'll adopt you and you'll be my favorite child

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



Milky star said:


> hhhh


I'm physically and mentally exhausted


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I'll adopt you and you'll be my favorite child
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020
> 
> ...


sweet where's the paperwork


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

you know even though im not overweight i probably should exercise my spaghetti arms more

im just lazy


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

I want to speedrun a game, but now I'm loaded with school work


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

i would get fitness game but im not about to rage quit due to joy con drfting


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

speaking of fitness, I guess we do have a treamill
falling on it ain't fun however


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I'll adopt you and you'll be my favorite child
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020
> 
> ...


I can imagine,, college is too much


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

i also used to walk 30 minutes from the downtown bustop to home almost daily so im pretty good at walking, i got decent legs


----------



## Antonio (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> sweet where's the paperwork


idfk

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



Milky star said:


> I can imagine,, college is too much


I got a quiz to do aswell


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

I put vris in my spoiler because yes uvu


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Antonio said:


> idfk
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020
> 
> ...


okay kidnapping will do


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Antonio said:


> idfk
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020
> 
> ...


I'm still trying to work assignments as well I try to stay ahead,,


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

my cousins have a peloton
sometimes i go on it
then i play bop it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


>


Can I push him


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I wonder if my parents have a favorite child
> My sister IS in my mom's contact as her favorite child...


I have never felt so bad for someone


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I have never felt so bad for someone


lmao pretty sure my sister did that
it's been like that for a while though
gotta steal my mom's phone and change it to moi
tbf my sister is more responsible and academically gifted than me


----------



## Antonio (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm still trying to work assignments as well I try to stay ahead,,


I'm the opposite.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

im an only child so i get to be the hated one no matter what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> im an only child so i get to be the hated one no matter what


hello yes let's swap places


----------



## Antonio (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> okay kidnapping will do


can't, busy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Antonio said:


> can't, busy


I'll be waiting I got, like, 5 years.


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

I am feeling a bit overwhelmed because school


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I'm the opposite.


I can't fall behind my ADHD will kick my butt


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> lmao pretty sure my sister did that
> it's been like that for a while though
> gotta steal my mom's phone and change it to moi
> tbf my sister is more responsible and academically gifted than me


ain't she annoyingo


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

it's the best if both worlds


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

This school activity is confusing...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> This school activity is confusing...


What is it?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ain't she annoyingo


she's fine all siblings are annoying


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What is it?


Communication process activity
Its hard to explain


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> she's fine all siblings are annoying


This is true


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

I just got 
A big wake up call
wh at


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

I thought this subject would make sense, but its confusing....


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

my parents say they love me and my sis equally but I feel like she's their favorite anyway


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> my parents say they love me and my sis equally but I feel like she's their favorite anyway


:C


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> my parents say they love me and my sis equally but I feel like she's their favorite anyway


I feel you bro


----------



## Antonio (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I can't fall behind my ADHD will kick my butt


I got ADHD AND I'M DOWN FOR THE COUNT

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'll be waiting I got, like, 5 years.


still busy


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

School is so overwhelming
I think I need to hide my computer so I can get my work over with -_-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Antonio said:


> still busy


dang


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

is it just me or do a lot of people who play animal crossing have things like depression and autism


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

I play AC to deal with depression


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> is it just me or do a lot of people who play animal crossing have things like depression and autism


I've read lots of articles where that's the case


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I play AC to deal with depression


y same


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I play AC to deal with depression


You have depression?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> You have depression?


does she


----------



## Antonio (Aug 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I play AC to deal with depression


same


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

depression gang population us


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

I have depression 
But its not coming to me right now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I have depression
> But its not coming to me right now


came to me earlier


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I have depression
> But its not coming to me right now


Oh :c


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

*insert my sig here*


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

Depression came to me when I had actual school last year
I don't think it will go this far for homeschool


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Depression came to me when I had actual school last year
> I don't think it will go this far for homeschool


school is school


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

I remember being in quite the funk in 5th grade
It was weird


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

Of course

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020

I have to record a video of myself exercising for school
I don't want to show myself on video


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I got ADHD AND I'M DOWN FOR THE COUNT
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020
> 
> ...


Ack,, yeah nah I can't get behind hhhhh

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020

Okay no more depression l
talk let's talk anime crushes mine is Yumeko


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

Mine is............
Secret


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Ack,, yeah nah I can't get behind hhhhh
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020
> 
> ...


mine is obvious


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Ack,, yeah nah I can't get behind hhhhh
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020
> 
> ...


how about n o


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

good thing y'all told me not to do pastel space for Harvey's sleep over there's various versions of that theme it's kinda weird

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



Saltyy said:


> how about n o


;;


----------



## Antonio (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Ack,, yeah nah I can't get behind hhhhh
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020
> 
> ...


I don't have a fictional crush


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

every time I'm on a dark website I can see my eyebrows in the reflection and I don't like it.


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

Whoops
I think I did pastel space as well
Oh no


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> every time I'm on a dark website I can see my eyebrows in the reflection and I don't like it.


Get off the dark web


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Get off the dark web


no they got weird stuff that I like


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Whoops
> I think I did pastel space as well
> Oh no


I was going to go with it because it seems to be a favorite theme and I feel judges would like it but I want to do something unique and different and Im starting to feel like even my infinite galaxy theme isn't so unique,


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


>


I love this meme so I took the ifunny **** off


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

I did it because I am indecisive


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I was going to go with it because it seems to be a favorite theme and I feel judges would like it but I want to do something unique and different and Im starting to feel like even my infinite galaxy theme isn't so unique,


I guess there's only so much you can do with space in mind


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

my favorite class trial was when reddit boy got destroyed with facts and logic by coconut


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

anyone got a funny story


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I guess there's only so much you can do with space in mind


I mean yeah..I just don't want my room to look like everyone else's.  I'm trying to base my room off images I saw on Google


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> anyone got a funny story


I licked the floor once for a date at school


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I licked the floor once for a date at school


what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> anyone got a funny story


um I think I said this before but I tackled a girl into the bleachers while we were running laps for P.E. class


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

I have no funny story
Because most of my sense of humor is shallow trash


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

if i ever become a streamer one day im going to stream minecraft and eat 5 whole bananas


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> if i ever become a streamer one day im going to stream minecraft and eat 5 whole bananas


all at once?


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

I will eat a whole box of pizza if I had the time to do it myself


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020

and yes I will be posting memes


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what


Oh wait I meant dare lol


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> all at once?


i was gonna eat them one at a time but that's hilariois


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

I need to figure out a bunch of stuff for the fair...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

I should try eating a banana whole
it's a fun challenge


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

ok


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

back


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

join the noseless cult


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

back hurt back hurt wish I didn't have a spine


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Noseless cult starts now


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

I wish being sick never existed at all


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I wish being sick never existed at all


Understandable


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

you ever gain knowledge on how to get away with crime and suddenly wanna do said crime to put it into action


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Noseless cult starts now


No.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No.


Yes.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

like if you rob a bank and you have a mask, say one of the tellers who don't look like you (or a partner) looks like you (or your partner) to throw off the investigation
make sure it's loud too so the cameras or people nearby can pick it up


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> like if you rob a bank and you have a mask, say one of the tellers who don't look like you (or a partner) looks like you (or your partner) to throw off the investigation
> make sure it's loud too so the cameras or people nearby can pick it up


tbt: frog robs a bank


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Hmm...should I say p to write the next part of my story even though I have class tomorrow ? : D


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

At this rate I'm probably multitasking


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> tbt: frog robs a bank


while it's not as bad as murder I'm more likely to attempt a homicide from the advice I've received over the years


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> like if you rob a bank and you have a mask, say one of the tellers who don't look like you (or a partner) looks like you (or your partner) to throw off the investigation
> make sure it's loud too so the cameras or people nearby can pick it up


remember kids if you want to rob a bank always ship yourself to the bank


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

I'll never rob a bank in my life though


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

tbh i've been wondering if one day I'll get away with murder

I've watched a lot of police shows and junk so I know what the common mistakes are so if I play my cards right I can kill the kid fortnite dancing in public


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> tbh i've been wondering if one day I'll get away with murder
> 
> I've watched a lot of police shows and junk so I know what the common mistakes are so if I play my cards right I can kill the kid fortnite dancing in public


it's weird when I watch TC shows with my family because they're always commenting on the killer's stupid moves


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

Why the Fork knife kid though?


----------



## Antonio (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> every time I'm on a dark website I can see my eyebrows in the reflection and I don't like it.


same


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

>I become a killer 
>I make the most stupid moves by taking someone I hates stuff and gloves
>they get framed
>I get to kill someone
> I will no longer have the urge to stab something with a knife at 3am

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Why the Fork knife kid though?


they didn't have a spoon


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

ok


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> ok


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

the thought to kill something doesn't make you a bad person, just acting on it, right?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> the thought to kill something doesn't make you a bad person, just acting on it, right?


i mean 

the thought of eating a pancake doesn't make you less hungry, just eating it 

so I guess


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 309372


how much of that is nonsense


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> how much of that is nonsense


what do you think


----------



## Antonio (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Hai again!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> tbh i've been wondering if one day I'll get away with murder
> 
> I've watched a lot of police shows and junk so I know what the common mistakes are so if I play my cards right I can kill the kid fortnite dancing in public





Saltyy said:


> >I become a killer
> >I make the most stupid moves by taking someone I hates stuff and gloves
> >they get framed
> >I get to kill someone
> > I will no longer have the urge to stab something with a knife at 3am


if you kill someone i will not be your friend
joking, maybe


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

Much P5


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> if you kill someone i will not be your friend
> joking, maybe


Bold of you to assume I haven't already


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Bold of you to assume I haven't already


_*what the *****_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Crime is illegal, you know


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

Crime is illegal
The person in my avatar can arrest you


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Crime is illegal, you know


Ah yes the floor here is made of floor


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> the thought to kill something doesn't make you a bad person, just acting on it, right?


intrusive thoughts bb


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Crime is illegal
> The person in my avatar can arrest you





ohare01 said:


> Ah yes the floor here is made of floor


.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



Lothitine said:


> intrusive thoughts bb


mood


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Crime is illegal, you know


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 24, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> intrusive thoughts bb


+


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

The floor is not crime


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

i leave to deal with kurb and come back to you guys revealing your murder fantasies

glad to see all is well on tbt


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> +
> View attachment 309381View attachment 309382


that last one is still helpful the 2nd time
I think of some weird stuff


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> i leave to deal with kurb and come back to you guys revealing your murder fantasies
> 
> glad to see all is well on tbt


well I wanna see if what I have works


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> The floor is not crime


bruh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> The floor is not crime


Do the floor?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> The floor is not crime


saving this


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> that last one is still helpful the 2nd time
> I think of some weird stuff


yep intrusive thoughts are a major trigger for my panic attacks so I have to look at this post from time to time


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

I got a peach and it’s surprisingly delicious


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> yep intrusive thoughts are a major trigger for my panic attacks so I have to look at this post from time to time


Wait, murder and stuff count as intrusive thoughts?


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

Save my quote so it can be spread
That just showed up out of no where


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> yep intrusive thoughts are a major trigger for my panic attacks so I have to look at this post from time to time


aww.. i thankfully haven't had a panic attack before iirc but I have horrible anxiety


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

I've always wondered what a ranch covered rasin taste like


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> aww.. i thankfully haven't had a panic attack before iirc but I have horrible anxiety


I do have anxiety attacks though


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*what the *****_


OwO guess who I killed


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> OwO guess who I killed


um


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

Ranch flavored raisin is sour
Never had, but that is a guess


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 309397


WHATDOESTHISMEAN 
KURB NO


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 309397


is he ok


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 309396


Hey I don’t do that unless you count where I live under that


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 309396


Amazing


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> um


UwU


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Amazing


that's how I interpreted it 
I think that was the goal


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wait, murder and stuff count as intrusive thoughts?


yep that’s literally the most common form of intrusive thoughts lmao


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> WHATDOESTHISMEAN
> KURB NO


no idea


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> no idea


aaaaaaa 
help him


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> yep that’s literally the most common form of intrusive thoughts lmao


I thought those were just, like, regular thoughts
Well I guess if they're common


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

man am i tired, think ill head to bed soon


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> man am i tired, think ill head to bed soon


wait can you make sure kurb is ok
that was lowkey worrying


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

I have strange thoughts all the time


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> wait can you make sure kurb is ok
> that was lowkey worrying


I'm sure it's just kurb memeing


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

ill check


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I'm sure it's just kurb memeing


hhhhh
anxiety

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



Origami said:


> View attachment 309403
> ill check


oh my ****ing gosh please do im really worried now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 309403
> ill check


Uh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

hard to tell when someone's memeing or being serious sometimes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hard to tell when someone's memeing or being serious sometimes


especially kurb


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

That is kind of concerning


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

but it's still worrying


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

I find the book reviews on War and Peace on Google strange yet hilarious


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

i think he's just being a goofball


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 309404
> i think he's just being a goofball


what even


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> goofball


are you a middle-aged dad now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I find the book reviews on War and Peace on Google strange yet hilarious


There’s a lot of legendary reviews


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 309404
> i think he's just being a goofball


I hope so


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> are you a middle-aged dad now


sorry
goober


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> sorry
> goober


goofy goober


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> View attachment 309407


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> sorry
> goober


oh no you sound like my dad

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



Origami said:


> View attachment 309408


now I'm sure he's meming


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> View attachment 309407


sorry but my braincells almost died at the amount of words


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> sorry but my braincells almost died at the amount of words


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

tbt: kurb speaks in hieroglyphics and concerns everyone


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

CRAP WAIT GUYS GUYS WEEKLY CHECK-UP HOW ARE YOU DID YOU DRINK WATER TODAY


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Dang I'm sad,,


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> tbt: kurb speaks in hieroglyphics and concerns everyone


LMAO


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

My braincells don't die on that kind of content


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> CRAP WAIT GUYS GUYS WEEKLY CHECK-UP HOW ARE YOU DID YOU DRINK WATER TODAY


No


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

people with glasses are automatically smart
sorry, I don't make the rules


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> CRAP WAIT GUYS GUYS WEEKLY CHECK-UP HOW ARE YOU DID YOU DRINK WATER TODAY


does genZ even drink water?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> tbt: kurb speaks in hieroglyphics and concerns everyone


actually this was kurbs message to frogslime regarding their impending marriage:


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> No


be a hydrohomie and gulp down that H2O


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> CRAP WAIT GUYS GUYS WEEKLY CHECK-UP HOW ARE YOU DID YOU DRINK WATER TODAY


I drink water straight from the river


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> CRAP WAIT GUYS GUYS WEEKLY CHECK-UP HOW ARE YOU DID YOU DRINK WATER TODAY


I am not ok because idk if its bad allergies or a cold
But I drink lots of water everyday


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> people with glasses are automatically smart
> sorry, I don't make the rules


What about people with contact lenses those are technically glasses


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> people with glasses are automatically smart
> sorry, I don't make the rules


I wear glasses (not wearing them rn but im supposed to) but im still dumb wdym


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> people with glasses are automatically smart
> sorry, I don't make the rules


i exist


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I wear glasses (not wearing them rn but im supposed to) but im still dumb wdym





Saltyy said:


> i exist





Enxssi said:


> What about people with contact lenses those are technically glasses


all smart sorry I don't make the rules


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> all smart sorry I don't make the rules


no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> all smart sorry I don't make the rules


*breaks my glasses*

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020

what about fake glasses


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> all smart sorry I don't make the rules


i am not wearing my glasses rn I am stoopid until I push them up and they start glowing like in anime


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no


yes it's right there in the law book of life



Saltyy said:


> *breaks my glasses*


well that was dumb
and you no longer have working glasses
so my point still stands


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> all smart sorry I don't make the rules


So what if i wear multiple pairs at once


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

I don't wear glasses in real life


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> So what if i wear multiple pairs at once


galaxy brain



Enxssi said:


> i am not wearing my glasses rn I am stoopid until I push them up and they start glowing like in anime


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yes it's right there in the law book of life
> 
> 
> well that was dumb
> ...


_*no*_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

kurb is watching us all btw


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 309415
> kurb is watching us all btw


kurb is god




ohare01 said:


> _*no*_


yes case closed I am the judge


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 309415
> kurb is watching us all btw


he's watching the thread?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

its our mission to like all of his posts so he has a stupid amount of notifications when he gets back


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> kurb is god
> 
> 
> 
> yes case closed I am the judge


lies

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



Origami said:


> its our mission to like all of his posts so he has a stupid amount of notifications when he gets back


bro let's do it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> lies
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020
> 
> ...


I'm gonna
Drink a ton of pepsi
Then eat mentos
If you don't agree


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> galaxy brain
> 
> 
> View attachment 309414


I swear i have that dude in my reaction image folder


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> its our mission to like all of his posts so he has a stupid amount of notifications when he gets back


NOW THAT'S AN IDEA 

like all the posts on his profile


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm gonna
> Drink a ton of pepsi
> Then eat mentos
> If you don't agree


don't
but you can't make me agree
but please don't


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



ohare01 said:


> don't
> but you can't make me agree
> but please don't


I could do something more cursed that I 
can't really
elaborate on here


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

kurbs next message


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> NOW THAT'S AN IDEA
> 
> like all the posts on his profile


I just gave him 20 notifs


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I could do something more cursed that I
> can't really
> elaborate on here



like what


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Found him


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

post dumb stuff on his profile


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 309416
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020
> 
> ...


What


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> like what


ever seen the pop rocks meme


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

he's telling me to share stuff but idc so have this




	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ever seen the pop rocks meme


maybe idk link me it on disc


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

oh no he's online

_who cares spam go brrrr_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


>


I am experienced in this as a persona 5 player


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ever seen the pop rocks meme


yeah not recommended for tbt


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

you don't even know who this is they all look the same


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

anyways Abri = smart 
agree or I will cause pain


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ever seen the pop rocks meme


Frog I just looked it up please don't
FINE im smart


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> anyways Abri = smart
> agree or I will cause pain


*Rosie is approaching but to this time to help*


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

keep liking kurbs things


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Frog I just looked it up please don't
> FINE im smart


are you sure it's the right one


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

what's the pop rocks meme


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> are you sure it's the right one


found something not appropriate so I just assumed it was that


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

@Seastar


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what's the pop rocks meme


someone puts pop rocks where they should not


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what's the pop rocks meme


I need answers

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



Enxssi said:


> someone puts pop rocks where they should not


UH


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> found something not appropriate so I just assumed it was that





so you say you're smart?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> someone puts pop rocks where they should not


aaaaaaaaaAAAAAAA

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 309426
> so you say you're smart?


i guess


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 309425
> @Seastar


I have never heard of this


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

origami let's kurb use tbt despite being suspended


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> aaaaaaaaaAAAAAAA
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020
> 
> ...


alrighty


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 309425
> @Seastar


Speaking of which tell Kurb that Seastar dropped a HUGE bombshell on her story thread


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Speaking of which tell Kurb that Seastar dropped a HUGE bombshell on her story thread


?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> origami let's kurb use tbt despite being suspended


wait he's suspended?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Speaking of which tell Kurb that Seastar dropped a HUGE bombshell on her story thread


her what


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Speaking of which tell Kurb that Seastar dropped a HUGE bombshell on her story thread


Oh-
Uh-
I-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> wait he's suspended?


y e p


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> origami let's kurb use tbt despite being suspended


if i didnt he would've lost it by now and went hunting for barn finds irl


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh-
> Uh-
> I-


The other inkling? Did you get rid of her?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> if i didnt he would've lost it by now and went hunting for barn finds irl


wait wdym

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020

how do you let him use it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> if i didnt he would've lost it by now and went hunting for barn finds irl


Tru


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

I was gonna say I hope Kurb doesn't have a driver's license like that's gonna stop him


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> The other inkling? Did you get rid of her?


...No, she's still here.
And still creepy


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ...No, she's still here.
> And still creepy


So she just took a round trip? Tell her to get off at the farthest stop


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 309428
> lol


how is he gonna dig through posts


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

what kind of
what
I'm so out of the loop


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

kurb if you can see this write 400+20=?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

krub... krub...
_show yourself mortal_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

If krub doesn't show up he must scrub the floor


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

the only one who can defeat krub is a staff member


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

I feel like I've been through a years worth of events in this thread when it's only been a couple months


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

my phone is at 1% bye


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> my phone is at 1% bye


No


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

no answer


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I feel like I've been through a years worth of events in this thread when it's only been a couple months


Same man


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> No


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 309434


no


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

If he's here, he should copy and paste this post


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no


I... I have a confession... I was never.... even....

goodbye


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 309428
> lol





Saltyy said:


> how is he gonna dig through posts


Actually...


Seastar said:


> I know this isn't actually finished but I'm done for now lol
> But I'm totally going to go make a new OC based on part of what I wrote.
> 
> 
> ...





Seastar said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I have now realized I made a mistake when mass producing my hybrid army. All of the samples I had taken from the prototype have gone missing. I don't know what I did with those, but now I worry this is why one of the hybrids escaped.





Spoiler: And this


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I... I have a confession... I was never.... even....
> 
> goodbye


Bruh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

My plans have been foiled yet again


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

What

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020

I regret searching Pop rocks memes on google


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Bruh


save me sodium


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 309437
> My plans have been foiled yet again


nooo

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> save me sodium


I have 19% battery so you aren't alone


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> nooo


I think we still have some from Halloween albeit expired
Or maybe my brain is making that up


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I think we still have some from Halloween albeit expired
> Or maybe my brain is making that up


send me some


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I think we still have some from Halloween albeit expired
> Or maybe my brain is making that up


don't


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> don't


I wanna 
eat


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> don't


CANDY IS CANDY


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I wanna
> eat


d o not
do the meme thing
or i will type ALL CAPS


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

CANDY IS CANDY END OF STORY


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> d o not
> do the meme thing
> or i will type ALL CAPS


I WANNA EAT THE CANDY AND AS MUCH AS I WANNA TRY THE MEME THING I KNOW IT'S A BAD IDEA


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 309438


Wha-
He is?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> d o not
> do the meme thing
> or i will type ALL CAPS


eeeeeAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I WANNA EAT THE CANDY AND AS MUCH AS I WANNA TRY THE MEME THING I KNOW IT'S A BAD IDEA


EAT. THE. CANDY.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> EAT. THE. CANDY.


I DON'T HAVE THE CANDY


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I DON'T HAVE THE CANDY


EAT THE EXPIRED ONE


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

I had candy for sore throat


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> EAT THE EXPIRED ONE


I DON'T KNOW IF I HAVE IT THOUGH IT'S JUST AN ASSUMPTION


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> eeeeeAAAAAAAAA


ylwc hasnt been the same since i went all caps
i will end it all here


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

K my mom is deleting netflix because of cuties.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I had candy for sore throat


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

DANG IT NOW I WANNA DO THE MEME THING


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> K my mom is deleting netflix because of cuties.


what's that


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> K my mom is deleting netflix because of cuties.


No more Netflix?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what's that


no


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> DANG IT NOW I WANNA DO THE MEME THING


that will lead you down a deep dark path


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> ylwc hasnt been the same since i went all caps
> i will end it all here


Oh yea @Seastar Ori did something to me and I’ve been stuck as a deer for 8 hours now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> that will lead you down a deep dark path


TO WHAT? THE HOSPITAL?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> no


t e l l


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> t e l l


search it up


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> TO WHAT? THE HOSPITAL?


or other things
bad things


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> search it up


No


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> or other things
> bad things


someone's done it before I just looked it up
and what other bad things lol


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> ylwc hasnt been the same since i went all caps
> i will end it all here






eeeee


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh yea @Seastar Ori did something to me and I’ve been stuck as a deer for 8 hours now


Wait
W h a t
Why?


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

Idk if I had sore throat so I had a lozenge earlier


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> No more Netflix?


No more Netflix.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wait
> W h a t
> Why?


I said something that really ticked him off. He spoke in all caps at me and that was only the start


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

I looked it up 

what the **** ew


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what's that


You'd have to look it up.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You'd have to look it up.


ew


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I looked it up
> 
> what the **** ew


Oh yeah- you saw,, it's ew,,


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

kurb is wonderful


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

that is so disgusting


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

Oh no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 309441
> eeeee


I think I’ve been unpersoned


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> that is so disgusting


Yea and the movie had the nerve to make the mom look bad for poppin her child upside her head


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> that is so disgusting


allegedly it's supposed to be a movie against
bad stuff
but it was marketed badly in the U.S?
No idea yet but I'm not gonna watch


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I said something that really ticked him off. He spoke in all caps at me and that was only the start


Uh-oh.

Well, uh... whoops, I have to go now. I'll be back later. I didn't finish backreading, though.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

It makes us color folk look bad ;;


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> It makes us color folk look bad ;;


:C


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

goodnight it is time for me to lay down and be stuck with thoughts again

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020

also kurb is buying jack pack 5 and 6


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> :C


;;


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> goodnight it is time for me to lay down and be stuck with thoughts again
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020
> 
> also kurb is buying jack pack 5 and 6


have fun w that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

bad news guys no pop rocks to be found


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> have fun w that


thanks


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

Oh...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> bad news guys no pop rocks to be found


depression 100


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

I accidentally posted the wrong round number so I posted a new thread for the house of mirrors thing....
I am ashamed of myself


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> depression 100


Now wait why are we putting random quotes in our sig


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> depression 100


I wanna eat some but rip


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

I put a quote in my sig which I will take down soon

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020

Ok I removed it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

lmao remember when arnold died


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

Where


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

F for Arnold


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

F


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


>


Wow F in chat


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I put a quote in my sig which I will take down soon
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020
> 
> Ok I removed it


Bruh that was quick


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Now wait why are we putting random quotes in our sig


wynaut


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

I took mine down like the speed of light


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> wynaut


Good answer


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

so inspirational my depression went away


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

Ah yes the flute


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> so inspirational my depression went away


Aaaaaaa one of the sïxty sneven anthems of Evwirt


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

I have no town tune
Mine is random notes
And its amazing


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I have no town tune
> Mine is random notes
> And its amazing


Oh no that’s not Evwirt’s town tune that would be the Dark World theme: another one of Evwirt’s collection!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

I need to know who fell in the river


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



Clockwise said:


> I need to know who fell in the river


a man


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

I feel like I should be at 5k post by now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

oh I hit 9k?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Who Wants To Be A Millionaire but with billionaires so it’s more like a threat


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

I MUST be past 10k now


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

Imagine a person playing titanic music like that


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Who Wants To Be A Millionaire but with billionaires so it’s more like a threat


I don’t like that


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t like that


Oho but i do


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

hhhhh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Oho but i do


I don’t like vague threats they make me uncomfortable


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Who Wants To Be A Millionaire but with billionaires so it’s more like a threat


Funny I just saw this tweet


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Funny I just saw this tweet


Truly amazing how much meme material you can find in one day


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Truly amazing how much meme material you can find in one day


Yeah,,  I have my daily dose of memes. Especially fresh jojo memes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

gay overload again


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> gay overload again


Godspeed, Frog of the Slimes


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

For the jazz for your soul
Consuming fire extinguisher powder is not safe


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

all 


ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Godspeed, Frog of the Slimes


it is is just
sitting
finger guns
and flannel


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> gay overload again


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> View attachment 309450


OH MY GOD IT'S THE BRUH GIRL


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

I want to eat a bag of chips, but my cold is hindering everything


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> OH MY GOD IT'S THE BRUH GIRL


She wants you to take her hand accept her

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



Clockwise said:


> I want to eat a bag of chips, but my cold is hindering everything


;;


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> She wants you to take her hand accept her
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020
> 
> ...


HA k


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> HA k


You should Kakagurui and understand the true essence of Yumeko


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

I’ve only seen a bit of it
Idk my opinion on it so far


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Guys I STILL haven’t changed back I’m scared


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You should Kakagurui and understand the true essence of Yumeko


I've seen the ops and the songs are nice


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> For the jazz for your soul
> Consuming fire extinguisher powder is not safe


I remember this image


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

send memes


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I've seen the ops and the songs are nice


*Excellent answer the songs are very nice. Now finish it off with watching the show*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

my sister threw a roll of toilet paper at me a few hours ago and idk what to do with it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> my sister threw a roll of toilet paper at me a few hours ago and idk what to do with it


Why


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> my sister threw a roll of toilet paper at me a few hours ago and idk what to do with it


use it


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> send memes




__
		http://instagr.am/p/CES7i2hAnCw/


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Why


Cause she's like that idk


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> send memes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

am I
clingy


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CES7i2hAnCw/


Monkey lannndndnd


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

I'm back from the dead
I played rhythm heaven the whole time because I'm addicted

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> am I
> clingy


_I know I am _


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

eeeeeeee I'm gonna take that as a yes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> eeeeeeee I'm gonna take that as a yes


if you are thats ok cause I am too


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

Throw toilet paper on a tree for fancy decor


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

I’ve scared off 3 fins on accident hfrvdrggftihdeg

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Throw toilet paper on a tree for fancy decor


That’s a compliment of the highest calibre in Evwirt


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

NH can we please implement toilet paper throwing


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 24, 2020)

Guys I have 2 go 2 skool tomorrow  wish me luck on my zoom ****


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

Although that is a waste of paper


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

15k posts omgg


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> 15k posts omgg


You could be on the most messages someday


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> You could be on the most messages someday


Soon : D


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

Can’t believe my school year started with a cold


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> 15k posts omgg


how


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

#Wehavenolife


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> how


idek


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> #Wehavenolife


in 100 years that will technically be the truth


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> in 100 years that will technically be the truth


_stOp_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _stOp_


sorry I forgot we were trash 

1001 years


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

it hurts to breathe

also my thoughts are great

hows it going


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> it hurts to breathe
> 
> also my thoughts are great
> 
> hows it going


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> sorry I forgot we were trash
> 
> 1001 years


LMAO


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Origami said:


> it hurts to breathe
> 
> also my thoughts are great
> 
> hows it going


I’m still a deer I don’t wanna have to go to bed like this


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

Being sick gives me negative thoughts


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

breathing hurts because it's another second your on earth


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

It’s times like these i want to draw something cursed


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

I feel like I’m acting a bit more cursed here


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> It’s times like these i want to draw something cursed


Kirby taking off his shoes to reveal human feet


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Rhythm Heaven for hours straight

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020

I want to draw the ping pong dudes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Rhythm Heaven for hours straight
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020
> 
> I want to draw the ping pong dudes


if I do not see morgana I do not look


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> if I do not see morgana I do not look


bruh


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

I need to go back and play a game on my switch, but being sick makes me feel like unmotivated trash.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

how supportive


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> bruh


I need cattt


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 24, 2020)

we're back


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I need cattt


but can you be supportive about my artwork too


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

Your cat is hungry


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> but can you be supportive about my artwork too


what do you need other people's opinions for, your art is good


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what do you need other people's opinions for, your art is good


because i don't have self confidence :")


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> because i don't have self confidence :")





free self confidence


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

this is relevant


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 309478Wishing
> free self confidence


it's not that easy


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

Forest stew from the trees


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> it's not that easy


why when I put an image does autocorrect feel the need to put "wishing" there


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Yummmy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Forest stew from the trees


I wouldn’t drink it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


>


But why


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 309477
> this is relevant


_*slorp slorp crunch*_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*slorp slorp crunch*_


this is why you're cursed~


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> this is why you're cursed~


Man


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Man


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 24, 2020)

My brother figured out I’m gay lol


But he didn’t find out about me being enby so


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

Man
But it’s a man and the top text says horse


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Man
> But it’s a man and the top text says horse


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Man
> But it’s a man and the top text says horse


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

I wonder if I should bring bee movie script back


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 24, 2020)

Which is best lol
I prefer Ohares lmao


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

Ohares is better


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

I didn't even make it I got it off the internet


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

I have come to the conclusion that I've been ghosted


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*slorp slorp crunch*_


OY DONT DO THAT


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I have come to the conclusion that I've been ghosted


rip


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> rip


either that or
he lost his phone


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

You can naruto run but you can't naruto hide


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> You can naruto run but you can't naruto hide


That sounds like a threat


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> You can naruto run but you can't naruto hide


I can’t do either with the feels


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

I just took a shower in 6 minutes flat


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> You can naruto run but you can't naruto hide


where have I seen that before...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> where have I seen that before...


My sig exists


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> My sig exists


I'm
I'm a big idiot


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That sounds like a threat


what if it is deer boy


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But why


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what if it is deer boy


Why am I now deer boy


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 25, 2020)

Nyohoho cursed vent art go brrr


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

aHHH I'm cringing at a past memory sbjflsdfzg


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Nyohoho cursed vent art go brrr
> View attachment 309500


holy crap that mountain is really good


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Mountain is very good


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

pAIN PAIN PAIN


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> pAIN PAIN PAIN


what's wrong?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Nyohoho cursed vent art go brrr
> View attachment 309500


I don't get it.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what's wrong?


cramps are great


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> cramps are great


ah right
I'm sorry about that


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ah right
> I'm sorry about that


it's ok
just comes with growing up I guess :")


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I don't get it.


Ok boomer


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Ok boomer


LMFAO
that's what I said in my mind as soon as she said that


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 25, 2020)

im coffing


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> im coffing


Have you tried asking the coffins to leave


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

it's gotten to the point where I say "LMAO" out loud when I see something funny.


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Life is pain


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> it's gotten to the point where I say "LMAO" out loud when I see something funny.


i think that in my mind all the time and _almost _end up saying it


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

I keep doing weird hand gestures now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

I hate when I start saying something ironically
but then it becomes apart of my daily language
like "bro" and "bruh" and "Mother"


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I hate when I start saying something ironically
> but then it becomes apart of my daily language
> like "bro" and "bruh" and "Mother"


that happens to me too


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Ok boomer


qwq I'm not a boomer I'm special


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

I wonder how the second part of the observatory will look like


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

I played Rhythm Heaven for 5 hours and it's only been 1 day
Help


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

you know how you like
think of something stupid you did
and your body goes
cREAK


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you know how you like
> think of something stupid you did
> and your body goes
> cREAK


Just cREaK right now creaK cReaK


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Just cREaK right now creaK cReaK


like if hfbgvbadbv was a motion blur


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

Um... hello.


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

I replayed an old game for almost the whole day
I already mentioned it a few times here


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Um... hello.


hi


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

...Would it be dumb if I made the creepy Inkling listen to Calamari Inkantation?


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

I’d change my icon, but I’m too lazy and I want to keep this one for now


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ...Would it be dumb if I made the creepy Inkling listen to Calamari Inkantation?


Nah, you should try it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ...Would it be dumb if I made the creepy Inkling listen to Calamari Inkantation?


Do it see what happens


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you know how you like
> think of something stupid you did
> and your body goes
> cREAK


this is what happens when 10 people target me and I probably could have won if I didn’t misdrop that long piece


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> this is what happens when 10 people target me and I probably could have won if I didn’t misdrop that long piece


I'm 
gonna pretend I understood that reference


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm
> gonna pretend I understood that reference


Tetris 99


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Nah, you should try it





Your Local Wild Child said:


> Do it see what happens


The creepy look in her eyes is gone and now she just looks lost and confused...
She also still hasn't said anything.






FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm
> gonna pretend I understood that reference


It's Tetris 99


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Help I don’t know how I’m going to open up my tent tonight


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

AH I'M DUMB TETRIS 99 AH


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> like if hfbgvbadbv was a motion blur


oh yeah that happnes a lot

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020

I don't understand Tetris ._.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Help I don’t know how I’m going to open up my tent tonight


Hmm... use your deer teeth?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm... use your deer teeth?


It could work I guess


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

By the way, I hate orange candy.
Hhhhhhhhh
Orange juice is fine, though...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> By the way, I hate orange candy.
> Hhhhhhhhh
> Orange juice is fine, though...


I’m fine with OJ but I prefer cranberry juice


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m fine with OJ but I prefer cranberry juice


I've never even tried cranberry before...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

everytime 
I close the window
I cry


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I've never even tried cranberry before...


It’s good but sour


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s good but sour


Oh... I'm not really that much into sour things.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m fine with OJ but I prefer cranberry juice


This I agree with


Seastar said:


> By the way, I hate orange candy.
> Hhhhhhhhh
> Orange juice is fine, though...


and yes orange candy is gross

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020

Cranberry juice isn't sour it's tart


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

why do I smell Taco Bell at 10:03 P.M.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020

oh it's my hair


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Wait...wait I’m back! Thank goodness! Hopefully this doesn’t happen again...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> why do I smell Taco Bell at 10:03 P.M.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020
> 
> oh it's my hair


dang it's 12:04 am here


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

ok it's not my hair
bruh I heard of smelling burnt toast meaning you're having a stroke but Taco Bell?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ok it's not my hair
> bruh I heard of smelling burnt toast meaning you're having a stroke but Taco Bell?


Wait what? Are you okay?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wait what? Are you okay?


Yeah I just dunno why I smell Taco Bell for no reason when there's no Taco Bell

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020

whoa I'm lightheaded lol


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

I haven’t played 99 yet, but I misdrop pieces a lot


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yeah I just dunno why I smell Taco Bell for no reason when there's no Taco Bell
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020
> 
> whoa I'm lightheaded lol


Are you okay man?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Are you okay man?


Yeah gonna try to walk tho


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

I wonder if I should just rest right now to feel better....


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ok it's not my hair
> bruh I heard of smelling burnt toast meaning you're having a stroke but Taco Bell?


ARE YOU GOOD

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020



Clockwise said:


> I wonder if I should just rest right now to feel better....


Go for it! Rest can be good! I did when I had cramps


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

turns out I was smelling bulgogi but it didn't help that my parents were like "lOl ArE yOu HavInG A sTrOke"

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020

haven't solved the head problem though


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Oy I’m tired


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

I don't know if getting that Inkling to talk is better or worse...
Because I really feel like she was under mind control and now she thinks someone _*has*_ to tell her what to do.
Uhhhh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't know if getting that Inkling to talk is better or worse...
> Because I really feel like she was under mind control and now she thinks someone _*has*_ to tell her what to do.
> Uhhhh


Hmm...well, I probably need to head to the deep woods. See ya in the mornin’!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Randomly getting dizzy is nice


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Randomly getting dizzy is nice


Reminds me of how I felt after my last shower...
It wasn't good...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Reminds me of how I felt after my last shower...
> It wasn't good...


aaaaaaa
i was just laying down and felt dizzy

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020

@Seastar
You played rhythm heaven right?
If so do you hate lockstep too


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Brb crawling into a hole in the ground to cry


I'm back from my seven hour cry session.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Seastar
> You played rhythm heaven right?
> If so do you hate lockstep too


Uh... I only have the DS and Wii ones... and I can barely play them. I have no sense of rhythm...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh... I only have the DS and Wii ones... and I can barely play them. I have no sense of rhythm...


ouch
well lockstep is the worst and it shouldn't exist


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ouch
> well lockstep is the worst and it shouldn't exist


On the other hand, my brother can play them, at least.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> On the other hand, my brother can play them, at least.


I'd say I'm pretty good lmao
but.. not lockstep


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

I finished backreading...
It's 1:30 AM...
There is a weird Inkling watching me.

...Uh, what do I do now?


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

I just left and I feel a bit better
Going to stay here for a bit


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

not a ton
but I wasn't expecting that amount


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 309536
> not a ton
> but I wasn't expecting that amount


Oh, whoops. Some of that might be me...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh, whoops. Some of that might be me...


Most of it is lol


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Mood: *anxiety*, apathy, *general discontent,* *guilt,* *hopelessness, *loss of interest or pleasure in activities, mood swings, or *sadness*
> Behavioral: *agitation*, *excessive crying,* *irritability,* *restlessness,* or *social isolation*
> Sleep: early awakening, *excess sleepiness*, *insomnia* or restless sleep
> Whole body: excessive hunger, *fatigue, *or loss of appetite
> ...


so i looked up the symptoms for depression


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> so i looked up the symptoms for depression


oh no, do you think there's a way to see a doctor?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh no, do you think there's a way to see a doctor?


I don't wanna tell my parents hhhhh
i just cantttt


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I don't wanna tell my parents hhhhh
> i just cantttt


I really wish I could help but I don't know what advice to give :[


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I really wish I could help but I don't know what advice to give :[


yea idk what to do either
but it's ok


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 309425
> @Seastar


By the way, I Googled this and nothing came up that made sense.


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2020)

Please do not self-diagnose. These symptoms can be common with many different issues. When my best friend went to the doctor for what she thought was depression it turned out she had acute stress disorder. When I went to a doctor for what I thought was a return of previously diagnosed mental health issues it turned out that I have megaloblastic anaemia.

If you were to see a doctor and it were depression then what they would do is put in a referral for therapy and prescribe medication. Medication helps a little, but really the best way to combat mental health problems (and what therapy would be aimed at helping you do) is consciously try and fight it. Little things that can help include:

trying to look at positive outcomes, rather than the negatives
having things to look forward to at the end of a day, the week, the month
become aware of when you are self-sabotaging and try to take control of your thoughts and feelings 
learn how to distract yourself - it's important that you can do this independently, because otherwise it can have a negative impact on your relationships with friends and family
Absolutely see a doctor to find out what is wrong - because there are a wide range of mood disorders out there, and many physical conditions (like the one I have) that can appear to take the form of a mental health issue when it's actually something more detrimental to your health. It is never a good thing to ignore a problem or try to self-diagnose.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

Ah, reading that brought up my anxiety.
I still have to get checked for diabetes eventually...


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Ah, reading that brought up my anxiety.
> I still have to get checked for diabetes eventually...


Absolutely see a doctor if you suspect that you are diabetic. Untreated diabetes can have fatal consequences.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Absolutely see a doctor if you suspect that you are diabetic. Untreated diabetes can have fatal consequences.


Well now my anxiety is worse. But okay...


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 25, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> having things to look forward to at the end of a day, the week, the month


This one's such an important thing from my experience. It doesn't even have to be some huge life-changing thing. "I have to keep going, I can't miss the next Animal Crossing game" is something I genuinely told myself before NH released, which sounds kind of ridiculous, but it helped.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> "I have to keep going, I can't miss the next Animal Crossing game"


this is weirdly what I told myself, too, when I felt down.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

That reminds me of when I was telling myself I didn't want to miss Kirby's 25th anniversary.
...Except that wasn't really the same situation. I legitimately thought I might die.


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Well now my anxiety is worse. But okay...


It's better to know these things and be able to get treatment than to not know. 




MapleSilver said:


> This one's such an important thing from my experience. It doesn't even have to be some huge life-changing thing. "I have to keep going, I can't miss the next Animal Crossing game" is something I genuinely told myself before NH released, which sounds kind of ridiculous, but it helped.


It's not ridiculous at all! Even little things are worthwhile. I often bribe myself to get out of bed and get through bad days. e.g. _"if I don't chicken out of this presentation today I can go to McDonalds on the way home."_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

I see everything got really quiet here...


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

It really did


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2020)

I wasn't feeling well so I went and sat in my bathtub for two hours playing video games.   

Craving a quarter pounder with cheese after mentioning McDonalds in my post earlier.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I wasn't feeling well so I went and sat in my bathtub for two hours playing video games.
> 
> Craving a quarter pounder with cheese after mentioning McDonalds in my post earlier.


what the


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

I think I'm feeling better
Thank goodness it wasn't like last time when I was sick, it was bad


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I think I'm feeling better
> Thank goodness it wasn't like last time when I was sick, it was bad


ya like jazz?


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what the


Which part of that confused you?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Which part of that confused you?


sat in my bathtub for two hours playing videogames

assuming you weren't using it like a couch that's instant death if it falls into the water


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ya like jazz?


Jazz is good


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> sat in my bathtub for two hours playing videogames
> 
> assuming you weren't using it like a couch that's instant death if it falls into the water


I always take devices in the tub. So far no accidents!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Jazz is good


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I always take devices in the tub. So far no accidents!


_That's a safety hazard._


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

I never sit in the tub and play games there


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _That's a safety hazard._


I've been doing it since the days of the original Gameboy.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I've been doing it since the days of the original Gameboy.


Oh no. Why would you do this?


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

I broke my red old 3ds when I covered it in a bag and swam with it at a pool a long time ago


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh no. Why would you do this?


I take longs baths. Entertainment during them is a must! Whether it's music, a book, or games.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)

I gtg to school now guys,, wish me luckkkk


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Good luck


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I gtg to school now guys,, wish me luckkkk ✌


Have a good day!


----------



## toxapex (Aug 25, 2020)

4 hours of sleep gang

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020



Lothitine said:


> I gtg to school now guys,, wish me luckkkk ✌


Good luck stay safe


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

I just got back from a zoom meeting 

my next one is in about 30 minutes and my eyes are burning 

I need sleep not math

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020



Lothitine said:


> I gtg to school now guys,, wish me luckkkk ✌


Gl


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)

Do
Do you think my teachers will respect my pronouns

I haven’t met them and so idk if they’re transphobic


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

toxapex said:


> 4 hours of sleep gang


So, every normal villager in City Folk?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Do
> Do you think my teachers will respect my pronouns
> 
> I haven’t met them and so idk if they’re transphobic


Imma be honest your 13 so I assume they won't take it seriously 

it sucks but :C


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Imma be honest your 13 so I assume they won't take it seriously
> 
> it sucks but :C


Yeah,, or they’ll out me to my parents  I’ll just,, not then ;;


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Yeah,, or they’ll out me to my parents  I’ll just,, not then ;;


Wait your parents don't know?

Are they transphobic?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Do
> Do you think my teachers will respect my pronouns
> 
> I haven’t met them and so idk if they’re transphobic


I sadly have no idea.
When I was still in school, nobody let me be aware that LGBT+ even existed.


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Do
> Do you think my teachers will respect my pronouns
> 
> I haven’t met them and so idk if they’re transphobic


If they don't listen then do not be afraid to go to a guidance counsellor, home room teacher, or whoever else is in charge of your well-being. Schools shouldn't allow their staff to discriminate against students.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Wait your parents don't know?
> 
> Are they transphobic?


They don’t know
Idk but they’re not homophobic (they really don’t care) so I don’t think so

I’m just super paranoid


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> They don’t know
> Idk but they’re not homophobic (they really don’t care) so I don’t think so
> 
> I’m just super paranoid


Do they have social media?

Maybe you should look a little like if they have any trans friends and what pronouns they use for them.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Do they have social media?
> 
> Maybe you should look a little like if they have any trans friends and what pronouns they use for them.


They don’t have any that I also have/know their accounts on sadly


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> They don’t have any that I also have/know their accounts on sadly


You could try looking their names up, if that doesn't work I don't really know, sorry


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> You could try looking their names up, if that doesn't work I don't really know, sorry


 ty,, I have to go to class now have a great day!!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> ty,, I have to go to class now have a great day!!


Good luck!


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

I have homeschool and it went ok so far...
I feel less restricted on time since its at my own pace, but I have to get it all done in a week.
Also I gtg soon maybe
Just want to go off early so I can recover


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I have homeschool and it went ok so far...
> I feel less restricted on time since its at my own pace, but I have to get it all done in a week.
> Also I gtg soon maybe
> Just want to go off early so I can recover


I wish it was at my own pace I gotta do stuff at specific times and ugh


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Yeah, but there could be scheduled meetings sometimes as well...
Idk when


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Yeah, but there could be scheduled meetings sometimes as well...
> Idk when


everything is crap in 2020


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

Yeah I saw the news this morning by accident...
I can say 2020 is *not *getting better.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Yeah I saw the news this morning by accident...
> I can say 2020 is *not *getting better.


that's why I bring in artifacts from 2016/2017 and cling to them for dear life cough cough persona 5 cough cough


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

2020 can be thrown in the trash
The only thing that keeps me going are my parents and stuff, fictionals, oc and AC


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2020)

What about the TBT Fair *2020*?


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Tbt fair 2020 is nice as well


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

I know 2020 is bad and all...
But I don't think I could stand erasing it if that meant no Basement Dwellers.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> 2020 can be thrown in the trash
> The only thing that keeps me going are my parents and stuff, fictionals, oc and AC


Y same


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)

Doodling waiting for class to start




	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020

Teacher just asked for my preffered name and I was really happy until I realized she meant like a nickname


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Doodling waiting for class to startView attachment 309578
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020
> 
> Teacher just asked for my preffered name and I was really happy until I realized she meant like a nickname


F


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Teacher just asked for my preffered name and I was really happy until I realized she meant like a nickname


That's still a very good sign! A lot of people don't go by their full/legal names for many reasons. I haven't used mine in over ten years!


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)

I have my heated blanket and my cat likes it a lot lol


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

I think I'll go off now
I need to recover for school


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2020)

ugh i can tell i haven't done house of nightmare in 3 years bc back then some was actually guessable lol


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

I'm going to feel so dumb when they reveal the answer...


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> ugh i can tell i haven't done house of nightmare in 3 years bc back then some was actually guessable lol


Lmao I’m not even TRYING


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm going to feel so dumb when they reveal the answer...


bruh big fat mood :///

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> What about the TBT Fair *2020*?


If the peeps doing the nightmare mirror images can get banned- hey fair is fun : DDD


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)

Oh **** my playlist went from Ink Me Up to Its Over Now


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> If the peeps doing the nightmare mirror images can get banned- hey fair is fun : DDD


I think we'd lose about half the staff team and then that means more work for the fluffy sheep.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I think we'd lose about half the staff team and then that means more work for the fluffy sheep.


Well if that sheep is virtual then it shouldn't be a problem. Or just place them on other duties


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 25, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Oh **** my playlist went from Ink Me Up to Its Over Now


Do you have separate playlists for different moods or just everything in one mega supreme mix


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

creating a nightmare like that is unforgivable tho


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Well if that sheep is virtual then it shouldn't be a problem. Or just place them on other duties


I'm the sheep!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

hold up when does the dream contest finish up


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm the sheep!


Wait you never told us about that. Oh well just give them other tasks and whoever made the nice mirrors back in 2017 can get back their work.


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Wait you never told us about that. Oh well just give them other tasks and whoever made the nice mirrors back in 2017 can get back their work.


It's the same people working on them as in 2017.



Saltyy said:


> hold up when does the dream contest finish up


TBT's Crazy Dream Sequence? Round 1 ends Saturday, 29th of August at 11:59pm FT.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It's the same people working on them as in 2017.


okay keep whoever made bowser/lakitu/nabbit, and fire the zelda/peach person(s) lmao


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

I'm looking forward to seeing the next ridiculous prompts


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Do you have separate playlists for different moods or just everything in one mega supreme mix


*Mega mix*


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing the next ridiculous prompts


it was fun once i got to actually draw it but i got away pretty easily lmao


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

I probably wasted my prompt but its okay I just wanted to make something ridiculous


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

I didn't even use my prompt since I can barely draw...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I didn't even use my prompt since I can barely draw...


why didn't you draw Shakespeare or somethn


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> why didn't you draw Shakespeare or somethn


I can't draw people...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I didn't even use my prompt since I can barely draw...


yours is also kinda easy but i feel sorry for those who got like "presumptious progenitor" or something lol

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020



Seastar said:


> I can't draw people...


just draw like a kid writer or stuff lmao


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Rosie977 got 

Ready-made animal


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing the next ridiculous prompts


I've peeked at the prompt submissions and all I'll say is I'm scared.   

@Lothitine  I know you're not at home right now but I'd recommend you give _Fish Bite_ by Blaqk Audio a listen. Gorgeous pro-LGBT song. It came out a few days ago and is my current obsession. 



Spoiler: come swim in our sea 🐟


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I've peeked at the prompt submissions and all I'll say is I'm scared.
> 
> @Lothitine  I know you're not at home right now but I'd recommend you give _Fish Bite_ by Blaqk Audio a listen. Gorgeous pro-LGBT song. It came out a few days ago and is my current obsession.
> 
> ...


Do I want to know?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2020)

I can imagine next prompt round is gonna be ridiculous af lmao

also cant wait for the mirror to be revealed just to see how wrong i am lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> I can imagine next prompt round is gonna be ridiculous af lmao
> 
> also cant wait for the mirror to be revealed just to see how wrong i am lol


Can't wait for 

 "Artistic fire truck"


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Can't wait for
> 
> "Artistic fire truck"


This will sound weird but that reminds me of a Crayola CD-ROM game.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Mornin’...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Can't wait for
> 
> "Artistic fire truck"


"Ergonomic Fiddlesticks"


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Hehe I put a prompt in that y’all’s should know have my fingerprints on it


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Mornin’...


Oh, good morning!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Mornin’...


afternoon

also gunna go play some splat i think need practice for thursday


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I didn't even use my prompt since I can barely draw...



Neither can I. Here was mine:


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> afternoon
> 
> also gunna go play some splat i think need practice for thursday


I always fail miserably at splat IDK if it’s cuz I’m a newb, the opposite team is better or a mix of both


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Neither can I. Here was mine:
> 
> View attachment 309599


lmao looks like these webcomics shorts xD nice tho mine was just.. uh draw a dude spending stuff lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

I'm waiting for splat 3


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I always fail miserably at splat IDK if it’s cuz I’m a newb, the opposite team is better or a mix of both


i'll say there are a lot of smurfs.. but yea u don't need to master all types of weapons but know how to play them (thanks zebraqueen) i mean i can't play sniper rifles or certain other close-range things but yeah i kno how they work somewhat


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

I quite like how mine turned out given I got a really weird prompt

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020



sheilaa said:


> i'll say there are a lot of smurfs.. but yea u don't need to master all types of weapons but know how to play them (thanks zebraqueen) i mean i can't play sniper rifles or certain other close-range things but yeah i kno how they work somewhat


I mean I think I know how to use the melee weapons effectively (can’t use guns for the life of me) but I always seem to get splatted within like 30 seconds


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

I was doing the Splatfest over the weekend and all I learned from that is that I'm stupid, useless, and terrified of the other team.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

I really wanted to get good at snipers

I still suck but I'm decent now 

If I ever play a sniper prepare to lose


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2020)

I'm terrible at the game, but it's fun to play! I'm hosting two sessions of it on Thursday as part of the Switch Stars event.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm terrible at the game, but it's fun to play! I'm hosting two sessions of it on Thursday as part of the Switch Stars event.


Kinda wanted to join switch stars but I don't have Mario kart, I don't really like smash I don't have the dlc... and I got drift so splat will be -internal vrisneming-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm terrible at the game, but it's fun to play! I'm hosting two sessions of it on Thursday as part of the Switch Stars event.


I love Salmon Run cuz I prefer team modes overall


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I love Salmon Run cuz I prefer team modes overall


the match has disconnected™


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> the match has disconnected™


Hey, IMO it’s better than spending a third of the session waiting for my squiddo (don’t have the DLC) to respawn in


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I love Salmon Run cuz I prefer team modes overall


Salmon run is my favourite. 

I'm in another MK8 session in 3hrs time. Should probably start thinking about what to make for dinner. I keep making food right before sessions start and then it goes cold.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm terrible at the game, but it's fun to play! I'm hosting two sessions of it on Thursday as part of the Switch Stars event.


Yeah, I'm not the best but I love the silliness of it. And yep signed up for the 7 pm my time can't wait ayyy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

-cries in drift-


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

After I got New Horizons, I basically abandoned my joycons... I only use my wireless controller now.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

My best of the three offered is probably Mario Kart 8. If I were to join (I’m kinda busy now) I bet y’all’s would know what track I’d always vote for when it came up


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> After I got New Horizons, I basically abandoned my joycons... I only use my wireless controller now.


i want my money back I have joycons but i still have depression


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

I only have the Wii U version of Mario Kart 8...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> After I got New Horizons, I basically abandoned my joycons... I only use my wireless controller now.


Heck, I use a spare pro controller on my lite! I wanna postpone drift for as long as possible


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I only have the Wii U version of Mario Kart 8...


I used to host on both systems until my Wii U broke.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I only have the Wii U version of Mario Kart 8...


Y same


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

so i just woke up to 67 notifications


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> so i just woke up to 67 notifications


Kurb will have 908373


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2020)

im the best with brushes/rollers unless they are too heavy and n-zaps also. i hate those bathtubs though lmao


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> so i just woke up to 67 notifications


Uh... Whoops.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

you know you should've gone to sleep earlier when you try to eat your glasses


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> so i just woke up to 67 notifications


Me too lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I used to host on both systems until my Wii U broke.


My bro took the Wii U to campus cuz we have the Switch now. It’s alright but I kinda miss 3D Zelda games (BotW just doesn’t scratch that itch for me-it’s a good game but  WAY different from WW or TP)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

nvm


----------



## toxapex (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> so i just woke up to 67 notifications



I remember on april fools a few years back I went back thru someone’s post history and liked 300+ of their posts so they got way too many notifs


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

toxapex said:


> I remember on april fools a few years back I went back thru someone’s post history and liked 300+ of their posts so they got way too many notifs


we're doing that to 
@Kurb 

haha another  notif for them


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)

My first assignment is to make a ****ing bitmoji


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2020)

i should take a bath its freezing over here...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Also: I woke up to THIS. while I already miss the snow I have to say it matches the theme of Evwirt more


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> My first assignment is to make a ****ing bitmoji


Wtf??


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> i should take a bath its freezing over here...


It's cold here too. It's supposed to be summer and I'm bundled up in a fluffy hoodie and sweatpants and _*still cold*_.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

aight I gtg for like 20 minutes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It's cold here too. It's supposed to be summer and I'm bundled up in a fluffy hoodie and sweatpants and _*still cold*_.


Oy where I’m at where at that point where it’s SUPPOSED to start being cooler but it still wants to be hot


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oy where I’m at where at that point where it’s SUPPOSED to start being cooler but it still wants to be hot


One year, fall basically didn't exist and we just had more summer. _It was awful._


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> One year, fall basically didn't exist and we just had more summer. _It was awful._


Yea we’ve had years where it’s hot for half of fall, we get actual fall for a week and then it’s icy and muddy for the rest of the season. My favorite highlight is when we practically got a blizzard on Halloween last year


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> My first assignment is to make a ****ing bitmoji


so your school is encouraging sc use

reverse psychology?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Ahahaha...Raymond just told me I’ve never lead him astray


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

Ugh, that weird Inkling came back (Saltyy told her to leave) and now she's trying to ask me what free will is...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Gulliver ended up on the wrong side of Evwirt...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Back from zoom meeting 

how do I explain to my teachers and friends that my mother has decided to move to LV, and that I have depression because of it and I wont be there


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It's cold here too. It's supposed to be summer and I'm bundled up in a fluffy hoodie and sweatpants and _*still cold*_.


Same, had to wear my sweater for the first time in ages and I still felt cold :/


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

Oh no, the 1 million bell crown showed up in my shop...
I'm too broke for this.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)

Who wants to commit arson w me


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh no, the 1 million bell crown showed up in my shop...
> I'm too broke for this.


rip..

i only kept the "king" crown and gave the small crown to some villager bc i didn't like how they changed it from NL lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> rip..
> 
> i only kept the "king" crown and gave the small crown to some villager bc i didn't like how they changed it from NL lol


I only like the pirate treasure crown and even still it doesn’t work with any of my outfits


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I only like the pirate treasure crown and even still it doesn’t work with any of my outfits


i dont even have it.. now i want


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> i dont even have it.. now i want


I traded for it a while back. It pairs well with the sea captain’s coat


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

Well, I'm falling asleep again...
So if I randomly vanish, uh... That's why.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Well, I'm falling asleep again...
> So if I randomly vanish, uh... That's why.


I think everyone ran off lol


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I think everyone ran off lol


Yeah, that isn't really helping lol
I might go to sleep soon.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 309613Who wants to commit arson w me


I do

take me with you I want to set stuff on fire


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Mmmm crazy noise bizzare town


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Mmmm crazy noise bizzare town


Wha-
What? What happened?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Mmmm crazy noise bizzare town


do you need your meds


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wha-
> What? What happened?


 It's a JoJo opening from the best part of JoJo with Josuke


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> It's a JoJo opening from the best part of JoJo with Josuke


I think you need your meds.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> do you need your meds





Milky star said:


> I see many great recommendations. I'm quite surprised that people still recommend Animal crossing new leaf even though new horizons is out





Milky star said:


> It's a JoJo opening from the best part of JoJo with Josuke




	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020



Saltyy said:


> I think you need your meds.


N a h

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020

Hold on I need to add Bloody stream


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> It's a JoJo opening from the best part of JoJo with Josuke


O...kay.
I wouldn't have known that


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> It's a JoJo opening from the best part of JoJo with Josuke


I thought you were describing one of the towns I’m not allowed in


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

hello


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> hello


Hai!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I thought you were describing one of the towns I’m not allowed in


I mean I'm not sure if Morioh would allowed a crazy deer in town they might think you're a enemy stand

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020



Seastar said:


> O...kay.
> I wouldn't have known that


You should watch JoJo JoJo


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I mean I'm not sure if Morioh would allowed a crazy deer in town they might think you're a enemy stand


A lot of towns won’t let deer in cuz they eat flowers


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> A lot of towns won’t let deer in cuz they eat flowers


The JoJo's ain't worried about FLOWERS just enemy stand users,, though if you teamed up with Josuke then you could stay :0


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> The JoJo's ain't worried about FLOWERS just enemy stand users,, though if you teamed up with Josuke then you could stay :0


In Evwirt some peeps are really dedicated to their gardens.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> In Evwirt some peeps are really dedicated to their gardens.


Gardens are wack become a JoJo stand and destroy stuff


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Gardens are wack become a JoJo stand and destroy stuff


I mean murder deer are good at destroying stuff too


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I mean murder deer are good at destroying stuff too


P e r f e c t now I gotta think of a stand name yeah yeah :3


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

...Being hungry and sleepy at the same time is awful.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ...Being hungry and sleepy at the same time is awful.


Eat then sleep b o o m


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Eat then sleep b o o m


...Sometimes that makes me uh, sick.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ...Sometimes that makes me uh, sick.


W e l l


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Yea deer in general tend to crash through windows


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Hmm..a good JoJo stand name for a murder deer hm..


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

its gotta be a song thats how it works


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> W e l l


I'll probably be fine if I just sleep... Plus I had crackers earlier anyway.

But now I have a new problem... It's raining... And the sound of rain does _*not*_ relax me like it does for some people.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> its gotta be a song thats how it works


Hm?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hm?


pretty much all jojo stands are named after songs lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'll probably be fine if I just sleep... Plus I had crackers earlier anyway.
> 
> But now I have a new problem... It's raining... And the sound of rain does _*not*_ relax me like it does for some people.


I hate the sound of rain. It's gives me anxiety

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020



Origami said:


> pretty much all jojo stands are named after songs lol


Wait what really!? I didn't even know that,,


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Wait what really!? I didn't even know that,,


yeah araki (the writer of jojos) is a huge music buff


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> yeah araki (the writer of jojos) is a huge music buff


How could I not known this? I'm not a true JoJo fan ;;


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

hey nerds my arm fell asleep


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)

I just crushed my class at Star Wars kahoot


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hey nerds my arm fell asleep


I somehow misread this as "my arm fell off" and I was very concerned.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> How could I not known this? I'm not a true JoJo fan ;;


for example crazy diamond and gold experience are both named after a prince song and album respectively


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

My gosh there’s a ton of videos of deer crashing into buildings...maybe that’s why I’m not allowed in...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I somehow misread this as "my arm fell off" and I was very concerned.


honestly feels like it it is very numb


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

I got a jojo name for a deer stand how about "Snow deer dance"? Or "Fortress deer stop"or um


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

Oh no... the hunger is taking over... I don't think I can sleep...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> for example crazy diamond and gold experience are both named after a prince song and album respectively


And he likes Prince hhhhh


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> And he likes Prince hhhhh


yeah josuke is pretty much based off him lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> yeah josuke is pretty much based off him lol


*How could I not put that together no wonder I love Josuke so much,, I love Prince *


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> * I love Prince *


Who doesn't?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

Ugh, I gave in and made a chicken sandwich...


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Ugh, I gave in and made a chicken sandwich...


Yum!!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

did anyone else collect a heck ton of mostly smooth rocks in elementary school and bring them home in big heeps for their parent to find when doing laundry


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> did anyone else collect a heck ton of mostly smooth rocks in elementary school and bring them home in big heeps for their parent to find when doing laundry


Relatable


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> did anyone else collect a heck ton of mostly smooth rocks in elementary school and bring them home in big heeps for their parent to find when doing laundry


No, I brought home non-smooth rocks and _fossils._


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Relatable


I knew it was a common thing so


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Who doesn't?


Ikr my mom loves him so naturally she got me into his music at a young age.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> No, I brought home non-smooth rocks and _fossils._


Yo I have a trilobite fossil that I got from this awesome rock museum a while back


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yo I have a trilobite fossil that I got from this awesome rock museum a while back


Sadly, I don't know where any of the rocks I had collected as a child went...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> did anyone else collect a heck ton of mostly smooth rocks in elementary school and bring them home in big heeps for their parent to find when doing laundry


I collected rocks in general.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

I’ve always had a love of these guys: I remember reading about them when I was little and getting upset that they went extinct.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

I found a giant pinecone in elementary school, I still have it,,


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 309637I’ve always had a love of these guys: I remember reading about them when I was little and getting upset that they went extinct.


I thought that was a takeout box


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 309638


otis is a male cow with udders fun fact


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Tbh I have a habbit of collecting things,,


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I thought that was a takeout box


It’s a mint box repurposed for holding my fossil lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

I want the PotC Aztec gold as a tattoo


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> otis is a male cow with udders fun fact



_oh really_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> _oh really_


yep lmao


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> otis is a male cow with udders fun fact


Don't..all cows have udders? ^^;


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

I watched Barnyard so yeah, I know this.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Don't..all cows have udders? ^^;


okay lemme take you back to biology class


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

I just like rocks in general lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> okay lemme take you back to biology class


qwq


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Don't..all cows have udders? ^^;


male cows are bulls lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> qwq


mothers give m i l k

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020

what the HECK is this new house of nightmares challenge


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> male cows are bulls lol


_what I thought bulls were a different animal._

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020

I'm so confused @~@


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> mothers give m i l k
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020
> 
> what the HECK is this new house of nightmares challenge


I just took a wild guess as per usual


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I just took a wild guess as per usual


edit: wait I hope that doesn't count as giving hints


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Don't..all cows have udders? ^^;


_#allcowshavetits_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

It's link the house of nightmares is Link


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

@Milky star


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> It's link the house of nightmares is Link


It looks like shrek to me lmao


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

help am stupid where do I submit entry


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> It looks like shrek to me lmao


I would be him it's not Nintendo


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I would be him it's not Nintendo


That’s the joke


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

bruh burh bhrb can't find the place to put my entry


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> @Milky star
> View attachment 309655


S t o p confusing me


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> bruh burh bhrb can't find the place to put my entry


read the instructions on the first post lol


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Good morning


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Good morning


Mornin’!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Bruh I was quaking about my bank account it's low but not as low as I thought


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> read the instructions on the first post lol


I did still can't find


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I did still can't find






click the highlighted text


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 309657
> click the highlighted text


hhhhhhhhhhhhh
I'mm udmb


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

Hey, what do I name her? She said she's Hybrid 194, but that's... not a name.


Spoiler


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hey, what do I name her? She said she's Hybrid 194, but that's... not a name.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


hm idk, Bluebell?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

Spoiler: kurb face reveal






vris its not really him its a meme don't ban pls


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> Spoiler: kurb face reveal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm he looks sus


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> Spoiler: kurb face reveal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


spaghetti-code man


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> Spoiler: kurb face reveal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

the man behind the slaughter is the man behind the simulator


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

College library whack they don't have a manga section


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> College library whack they don't have a manga section


whelp time to drop out then


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> College library whack they don't have a manga section


so peace was never an option


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> Spoiler: kurb face reveal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bring forth the _nut _chalice


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

A sandwich without mayo is kinda dry but I hate mayo and only like miracle whip so tough I guess

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> so peace was never an option


No but we have a anime club


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> A sandwich without mayo is kinda dry but I hate mayo and only like miracle whip so tough I guess
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020
> 
> ...


so peace is half an option


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

Okay so... I made a poll for her


Spoiler



















						What do I name "Hybrid 194"? - Online Poll - StrawPoll.com
					

What's your opinion? Vote now: Bluebell, Aquamarine, Belle, Sapphire, Incto, River, Berry, These names are terrible...




					strawpoll.com


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Help I keep saying "Oi Josuke" in a okayasu voicce h KK JJ

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> so peace is half an option


Y e s


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

The library at my college is HUGE like six floors tall. I’d go to the top floor on my breaks to watch YouTube lol


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Bring forth the _nut _chalice


you're the last person I expected to make a joke like that


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

"These names are terrible"
_I'm dying of laughter now_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> The library at my college is HUGE like six floors tall. I’d go to the top floor on my breaks to watch YouTube lol


My college has a second floor library but I'm not ready to go there yet


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hey, what do I name her? She said she's Hybrid 194, but that's... not a name.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Hmm, she looks like a Zinnia!


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> College library whack they don't have a manga section


were you expecting one


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020
> 
> 
> N a h
> ...


Bloody stream?
how many other lies have i been told by the council


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> were you expecting one


I mean maybe


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> The library at my college is HUGE like six floors tall. I’d go to the top floor on my breaks to watch YouTube lol


bro I'm jealous
I'd love a six floor library


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Hmm, she looks like a Zinnia!


Hmm...


Spoiler


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2020)

So, some of you are aware that I work with young people giving education and life-related advice. I've even shown some people here the organisation that accredited my safeguarding courses so they know I'm a safe person to talk to. I just wanted to share that I'm extending my role with them and I'm soon going to be trained to work with vulnerable young people (going through a hard time, self-harming, suicidal). Feel quite honoured that they think I'm a good fit for this role.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

*LISTEN IN HIGHSCHOOL I WAS THE REASON WHY OUR MANGA SECTION WAS POPPING MY BEST FRIEND ADDED TO IT BY ADD PART ONE OF JJBA HHH*


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> So, some of you are aware that I work with young people giving education and life-related advice. I've even shown some people here the organisation that accredited my safeguarding courses so they know I'm a safe person to talk to. I just wanted to share that I'm extending my role with them and I'm soon going to be trained to work with vulnerable young people (going through a hard time, self-harming, suicidal). Feel quite honoured that they think I'm a good fit for this role.


i mean sheep *ARE* very comforting


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> bro I'm jealous
> I'd love a six floor library


It also connects to the main hub of the campus where there’s a ton of restaurants so that’s also cool. I still had to trek like half a mile to get to my bubble soda place lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

they have JoJo in my school's library (I think) but of course, they'd always be checked out
or maybe I'm thinking of Naruto


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Now OI JOSUKE HAD ANY GOOD ROOOOF SCOOONEESSSSES


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

Aaaaand... Well, that got me nowhere LOL


Spoiler


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)

They had a rlly good obscure manga in my library and I looked it up to find the rest and apparently it got canceled :c


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

My high school library had many collections of manga including the complete collection of my favorite manga No.6


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

WHAT SIX DAYS UNTIL SEPTEMBER?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020



Seastar said:


> Aaaaand... Well, that got me nowhere LOL
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I liked all of them tbh


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

its pouring outside


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> its pouring outside


thats nice


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

This might get me banned but uh 



Spoiler: 😳



.  My high school library legit had hentie manga it was graphic I wasn't ready to see uh..that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

it's raining it's pouring
the old man is snoring
got out of bed and bumped his head
and couldn't get up in the morning


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

I dislike the rain


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> it's raining it's pouring
> the old man is snoring
> got out of bed and bumped his head
> and couldn't get up in the morning


me during everyday


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> it's raining it's pouring
> the old man is snoring
> got out of bed and bumped his head
> and couldn't get up in the morning


_ACK I'm a kid again
H e l p_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _ACK I'm a kid again
> H e l p_


Always has been


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _ACK I'm a kid again
> H e l p_


ay come on over to Neverland where Peter tries to kill the Lost Boys when they grow old


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

No friends at college  ahhh


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2020)

i wanna play splat waaah


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Always has been


Hmm... Maybe...
Though Splatoon is not from my childhood at all


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ay come on over to Neverland where Peter tries to kill the Lost Boys when they grow old


_*Wait what*_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

I want Seàn with me qwq

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020



Seastar said:


> Hmm... Maybe...
> Though Splatoon is not from my childhood at all
> 
> _*Wait what*_


Child adult adult child


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> you're the last person I expected to make a joke like that


I’m glad you’ve never seen my Instagram


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I’m glad you’ve never seen my Instagram


_Oh no_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I’m glad you’ve never seen my Instagram


Instagram is for losers it's all about 4chan


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wait what


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> WHAT SIX DAYS UNTIL SEPTEMBER?


and 10 days until i go upstairs


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Instagram is for losers it's all about 4chan


4chan is scary


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Instagram is for losers it's all about 4chan


_I must pog through the pain_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _I must pog through the pain_


Gimmie ur Tumblr deviant art 4chan and reddit passwords


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

I'm legitimately scared about what could be on there


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

bros what's up with the lullaby about a baby falling
also it brings back memories of the Goonies


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Bell forum > Instagram


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> 4chan is scary


its really funny actually

the things you see on there are so dumb sometimes and they treat it like its a scientific breakthrough


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Child adult adult child


It sounds weird when you say it that way.


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 309674


_*I did not need to know this.*_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

*I got your grandma on speed dial I call it Instagram *


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Gimmie ur Tumblr deviant art 4chan and reddit passwords


Jokes on you i don’t have Tunbling, Demise Arm, and Incel daycare accounts


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I did not need to know this.


well anyways the Neverland offer is still up and I think some of the Lost Boys ran away to Hook's crew


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *I got your grandma on speed dial I call it Instagram *


I dropped my phone and caught it call it a screensaver

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020



ohare01 said:


> I'm legitimately scared about what could be on there


It’s just cursed memes and occasional swearing lmao


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Jokes on you i don’t have Tunbling, Demise Arm, and Incel daycare accounts


I have reddit
but I don't use it so

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I dropped my phone and caught it call it a screensaver
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020
> 
> ...


wowie


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I have reddit
> but I don't use it so


thats the redditor officer


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> thats the redditor officer


they'll never take us alive


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> well anyways the Neverland offer is still up and I think some of the Lost Boys ran away to Hook's crew


I don't think I want to go there... Considering I am not actually a child.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> thats the redditor officer


i haven't used it in months, i used it literally twice


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> they'll never take us alive


dont tell me

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020



ohare01 said:


> i haven't used it in months, i used it literally twice


take her away


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Jokes on you i don’t have Tunbling, Demise Arm, and Incel daycare accounts


Corn hub password now


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> they'll never take us alive


Frog I trusted you


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

I've looked at Reddit, but I don't have an account.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> dont tell me


of course I have it how else will I keep up with the hydrohomies


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Corn hub password nowView attachment 309675


Shorn pub? Is that like a bar for shorn sheep


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> of course I have it how else will I keep up with the hydrohomies


FROGSLIMEOFFICIAL.
ON REDDIT.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Bell forum > Instagram


Both


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Shorn pub? Is that like a bar for shorn sheep


No I said born hub


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> FROGSLIMEOFFICIAL.
> ON REDDIT.


YOU'LL NEVER GUESS MY USERNAME AND IF YOU DO I'LL CRY BECAUSE I'LL HAVE TO DELETE MY ACCOUNT


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No I said born hub


Why would he have that
He's not a perv


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Why would he have that
> He's not a perv


For Rick Astley of course


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No I said born hub


DRAGONBORN? WHERE


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Why would he have that
> He's not a perv


_you wouldn't want to watch mom's nurse their children back to health w o w_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> YOU'LL NEVER GUESS MY USERNAME AND IF YOU DO I'LL CRY BECAUSE I'LL HAVE TO DELETE MY ACCOUNT


FROG
SLIME
ON
REDDIT.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> DRAGONBORN? WHERE


*I SHALL FIND THE LINK*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> FROG
> SLIME
> ON
> REDDIT.


I THOUGHT YOU KNEW THIS


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> FROG
> SLIME
> ON
> REDDIT.


It was then and there that the poggerman went on a quest to find the mythical reddit account of Frog of the Slimes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

IN FACT I HAVE IT OPEN rIGHT NOW


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

http://dragonborn.com/ owo


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> _you wouldn't want to watch mom's nurse their children back to health w o w_


wtf are you talking about


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 25, 2020)

wait you guys have raddit? and tumbling?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2020)

hi


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> wait you guys have raddit? and tumbling?


Not me, i just use Inertia gram


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky is being inappropriate and Frog is yelling...
And I am falling asleep...
Yay...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> wait you guys have raddit? and tumbling?


he went caps


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I THOUGHT YOU KNEW THIS






3:30 onwards
me rn.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

I no social media because it's whack though I'm on a site of unknown orgins

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020



Seastar said:


> Milky is being inappropriate and Frog is yelling...
> And I am falling asleep...
> Yay...


I haven't said anything badd


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> FROG
> SLIME
> ON
> REDDIT.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Day like idk 4 of no friends in college


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> wait you guys have raddit? and tumbling?


I have a tumblr lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

I'VE SAID I HAD REDDIT BEFORE HOW ARE PEOPLE SURPRISED


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'VE SAID I HAD REDDIT BEFORE HOW ARE PEOPLE SURPRISED


why are you have raddit


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'VE SAID I HAD REDDIT BEFORE HOW ARE PEOPLE SURPRISED


Ma'am this is Sonic pick something please


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

I was on a social media website once... It was toxic and I abandoned it. Also the abandonment made me drift apart from my previous OC.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'VE SAID I HAD REDDIT BEFORE HOW ARE PEOPLE SURPRISED


is it user

*FROGSLIMENOTOFFICIAL???!??!??!????!?!!*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> why are you have raddit


for the hydrohomies and the g a y s


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> for the hydrohomies and the g a y s


‘do it for the vine’ but gay


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

WHERE IS MY DEER CHILD I NEED ADVICE ON HOW TO MAKE FRIENDS IN COLLEGE.MP4


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

I just went walking without shoes and my feet hurt so bad help


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> is it user
> 
> *FROGSLIMENOTOFFICIAL???!??!??!????!?!!*


NO IT WAS GENERATED BY REDDIT SO YOU'LL NEVER GUESS


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'VE SAID I HAD REDDIT BEFORE HOW ARE PEOPLE SURPRISED


i will do what i must


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> why are you have raddit


I have one too


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> NO IT WAS GENERATED BY REDDIT SO YOU'LL NEVER GUESS


tell me what it was or I will never forget your hot LEGO people comment


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> i will do what i must


what

also I have 16.5 Karma
I got like 10k my first month and a half maybe


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> NO IT WAS GENERATED BY REDDIT SO YOU'LL NEVER GUESS


Is it just a random numbers/letters* *cracks knuckles**


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> tell me what it was or I will never forget your hot LEGO people comment


NO


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what
> 
> also I have 16.5 Karma
> I got like 10k my first month and a half maybe


with one snap of my finger you will cease to exist


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> tell me what it was or I will never forget your hot LEGO people comment


same ^


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Am I gay for loving Yumeko because I _love _her


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Is it just a random numbers/letters* *cracks knuckles**


It's an adjective and a noun

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020



Origami said:


> with one snap of my finger you will cease to exist


owo


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> NO


youre lucky I have a zoom meeting in 5 minutes or your fate would be sealed


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> i mean sheep *ARE* very comforting


I'm fluffy.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> youre lucky I have a zoom meeting in 5 minutes or your fate would be sealed


frogslime will not exist by the time you come back
forget everything you know about her


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 25, 2020)

*googles u/FrogslimeOfficial*


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It's an adjective and a noun


slimeyfrog


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> slimeyfrog


generated by reddit so no


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

Can't... stay... awake...
Okay, I will sleep now.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> generated by reddit so no


slimeyfrog420


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

i am at my breaking point


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It's an adjective and a noun


Stinkyface

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020



Origami said:


> i am at my breaking point


You ok?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> i am at my breaking point


OwO good son I shall fix that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Y'all are never gonna get it and if you do DON'T LOOK AT MY PROFILE


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Can't... stay... awake...
> Okay, I will sleep now.


_*Sleep*_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> OwO good son I shall fix that


no time for stupidity frogslime has committed haram


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Y'all are never gonna get it and if you do DON'T LOOK AT MY PROFILE


Dreamyconnoisseur


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 25, 2020)

boom


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> no time for stupidity frogslime has committed haram


But qwq


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

I _have_ mentioned you guys on Reddit before lmao


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> _*Sleep*_


Stop threatening me with _*knives.*_
Okay, now I will go.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Wait real question: can I legally marry Yumeko but not be gay


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 25, 2020)

frog I will tell the world of your marriage account


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> frog I will tell the world of your marriage account


I DOn"T XAERE


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I DOn"T XAERE


haha words go taptataptap


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I DOn"T XAERE


I just frickin name dropped Elon Musk's baby


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I _have_ mentioned you guys on Reddit before lmao


why


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> why


'Cause I saw posts that remind me of y'all

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020

Even _I _don't like to look at my post history


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I _have_ mentioned you guys on Reddit before lmao


What did u say about me :3c


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

i think im going to go for the O aesthetics


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I _have_ mentioned you guys on Reddit before lmao


uh
I'm scared what you may have said about me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> What did u say about me :3c


Mostly just something vague like "forum friends"


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Mostly just something vague like "forum friends"


wowie


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Mostly just something vague like "forum friends"


*aggressively keyboards*
_i must find the scrolls of truth_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

PLEASE NO I DON'T WANT TO DEACTIVATE MY ACCOUNT PLEASE


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> PLEASE NO I DON'T WANT TO DEACTIVATE MY ACCOUNT PLEASE


don't worry you're safe I wouldn't


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami's pfp is a pretty blue keep it like that


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> i think im going to go for the O aesthetics


why


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

I'm just scrolling on Reddit in the background, upvoting questionable stuff while also panicking about you guys finding it.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm just scrolling on Reddit in the background, upvoting questionable stuff while also panicking about you guys finding it.


oh no


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

it's just memes I swear on my li-


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 25, 2020)

Confession:


Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler: ?






Spoiler








Spoiler: no really here






Spoiler: one more?



I'm a big reddit lurker


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> i think im going to go for the O aesthetics


Mmmm Origami O's


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)

*PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE TELL ME YOUR USER *

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020

*I’ll be ur best friend!*


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Mmmm Origami O's


concern


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

the hysteria died down I'm safe now
god I'm glad my reddit user is unique


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> concern


Shhhh son I wouldn't eat _you _I make a cereal after you uvu


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> it's just memes I swear on my li-


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 25, 2020)

Speaking of reddit, r/animemes will never be forgotten, goodbye friend


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


>


just memes just memes just monika just memes just memes


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> the hysteria died down I'm safe now
> god I'm glad my reddit user is unique


*IS IT MOTHER****ER*


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 25, 2020)

I killed the chat with my meaningful words 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020

wait nevermind


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *IS IT MOTHER****ER*


NO I 
NO?!


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> NO I
> NO?!


damn
thought it was a good guess


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> just memes just memes just monika just memes just memes


by the way you're acting I don't think it is


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> the hysteria died down I'm safe now
> god I'm glad my reddit user is unique


ill never forget


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> damn
> thought it was a good guess


You guys would only get it if I told you, which I won't, or you manage to SOMEHOW stumble upon my account.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> WHERE IS MY DEER CHILD I NEED ADVICE ON HOW TO MAKE FRIENDS IN COLLEGE.MP4


Deer child here. I’m super shy IRL and live an hour north of campus so I don’t really make friends there. I did have some peeps I talked with but nothing really amazing


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> You guys would only get it if I told you, which I won't, or you manage to SOMEHOW stumble upon my account.


What is the part you frequent most


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> by the way you're acting I don't think it is


JUST MEMES JUST MEMES JUST MEMES and hot people

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020



Lothitine said:


> What is the part you frequent most


no


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> JUST MEMES JUST MEMES JUST MEMES and hot people
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020
> 
> ...


I KNEW IT


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

to



im proud of this icon and if you get it you get it


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> JUST MEMES JUST MEMES JUST MEMES and hot people
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020
> 
> ...


please


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I KNEW IT


NO
NO
NO
NO
NO
JUST MEMES WITH SAID PEOPLE A TOTAL COINCIDINK


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> NO
> NO
> NO
> NO
> ...


hrnng hot reddit people


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> hrnng hot reddit people


SHUT SHUT SHUT


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> please


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

nO you can't see the communities I'm in


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> SHUT SHUT SHUT


you're not getting to that basketball game any time soon cowboy


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> NO
> NO
> NO
> NO
> ...


_*I KNEW IT
YOU CANT HIDE IT, FROG*_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)

i feel so mean


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*I KNEW IT
> YOU CANT HIDE IT, FROG*_


BRUH BRO BROSKI BROTATO CHIP THERE ARE SOME PRETTY PEOPLE OKAY?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 25, 2020)

Gib dit or


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

It’s funny tho my mom says I’m extroverted but I REALLY don’t feel that way. Sure, I LOVE getting out and going places but I don’t like huge groups


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> BRUH BRO BROSKI BROTATO CHIP THERE ARE SOME PRETTY PEOPLE OKAY?


_Then why are you so determined to hide your account_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _Then why are you so determined to hide your account_


_ahahahaha_
Subject change what's your favorite drink mine's Pina Colada


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> BRUH BRO BROSKI BROTATO CHIP THERE ARE SOME PRETTY PEOPLE OKAY?


ok i know the purpose of the account now my rage is over


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Deer child here. I’m super shy IRL and live an hour north of campus so I don’t really make friends there. I did have some peeps I talked with but nothing really amazing


QwQ come to my campus son plz


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> ok i know the purpose of the account now my rage is over


NO NO NO IT'S MOSTLY MEMES


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _ahahahaha_
> Subject change what's your favorite drink mine's Pina Colada


chocolate milk

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> NO NO NO IT'S MOSTLY MEMES


_hmm_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> QwQ come to my campus son plz


i have no campus to go to this year lol
consider yourself lucky in a way

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _ahahahaha_
> Subject change what's your favorite drink mine's Pina Colada


this is confidential information


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

I gotta deactivate now rip nice knowin' y'all


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> i have no campus to go to this year lol
> consider yourself lucky in a way
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020
> ...


Oh aaah I'm sorry about that qwq


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

lockstep time
help


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _ahahahaha_
> Subject change what's your favorite drink mine's Pina Colada


I really hope it's virgin piña coladas you drink. 

Mine is Sanpellegrino Limonata. Although I pretty much live on ceylon tea and Red Bull.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I really hope it's virgin piña coladas you drink.


Oh I forgot they could be alcoholic lol
Yeah they are of course


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> lockstep time
> help


bro I just barely got superb


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _ahahahaha_
> Subject change what's your favorite drink mine's Pina Colada


I love soda, especially colas.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020



Milky star said:


> QwQ come to my campus son plz


If I’m the deer child I’m in Evwirt right now and don’t go to college


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2020)

Too much gaming today. My wrist is protesting. Someone come put a bandage on it.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

bruh I just wanna
fling myself into ice-cold water and morph into a penguin


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> bruh I just wanna
> fling myself into ice-cold water and morph into a penguin


You really don’t want to lose your thumbs it’s a 0/10 experience


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You really don’t want to lose your thumbs it’s a 0/10 experience


I think that's a good thing for me


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I think that's a good thing for me


It was a pain getting dinner set up last night cuz of the orange soda incident


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It was a pain getting dinner set up last night cuz of the orange soda incident


oh dear

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020

oh aha


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh dear
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020
> 
> oh aha


Yea...(σ(λ )σ )


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

dead chat rip


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

oi Crowsuke came and visited his mOm


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> oi Crowsuke came and visited his mOm


I hear a crow outside right now
Crowsuke, you there?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> dead chat rip


Hey I’m still around. I’m just hongry


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hey I’m still around. I’m just hongry


I ready that with the g help

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I hear a crow outside right now
> Crowsuke, you there?


He trying to get roof sconesss


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> oi Crowsuke came and visited his mOm


Why can't he come visit his best friend


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

hello


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> dead chat rip


I'm here but my dominant hand/wrist is in a lot of pain. I struggled just making a chai tea latte just now.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm here but my dominant hand/wrist is in a lot of pain. I struggled just making a chai tea latte just now.


oh no I hope it heals quickly


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 309722


what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what


guess where I found it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> guess where I found it


where


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> where


um idk
anyways it's blursed so I wanted to share


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Why can't he come visit his best friend


Because uh he needed his mom to give him roof sconesss


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

I am ready for Arctin to go to fall so I can do heavy duty foraging


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> hello


hi


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Question for artist if my charaters hair is black what color is that line art for the hair


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

tattoo time


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hi


Hai


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Question for artist if my charaters hair is black what color is that line art for the hair


usually I don’t make it all black but on the inside I would use white and on the outside a darker shade of black


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Because uh he needed his mom to give him roof sconesss


sadness noises


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Question for artist if my charaters hair is black what color is that line art for the hair


Depends on the style
For some styles dark gray works better
For others white lineart works better


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Question for artist if my charaters hair is black what color is that line art for the hair


Since my lineart is a dark brown I can’t give ya 100% advice BUT I actually make my black hair a REALLY dark shade of brown-grey


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

whats your favourite song:
me, a genius:


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Question for artist if my charaters hair is black what color is that line art for the hair


The hair usually isn’t a purse shade of black, but the lineart is


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Depends on the style
> For some styles dark gray works better
> For others white lineart works better


Hmm.. I usually just use black and fill in the hair and have no line art but that's on paper so idk,


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> whats your favourite song:
> me, a genius:


Oooooooh an ancient favorite I know some rock sheep that respond positively to this song


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> The hair usually isn’t a purse shade of black, but the lineart is


Oooh d u h okay cool


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> whats your favourite song:
> me, a genius:


Is that Gurren Lagann in your pfp


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Is that Gurren Lagann in your pfp


im piercing the heavens with my drill


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> im piercing the heavens with my drill


Woohoo i was right about something for once


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

@Mick you’ll be happy to know that Evwirtian sheep are extremely long-lived


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

aaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAA


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

my sandwich is on the ground again how could I let this happen


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> my sandwich is on the ground again how could I let this happen


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


>


omg sounds just like my dad


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> omg sounds just like my dad


Run


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Run


ahahaha I wish


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

kurb is still dming me


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2020)

ice cream is good


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

spumoni is the best

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020

and salted caramel truffle


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> kurb is still dming me


what's he saying


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> spumoni is the best
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020
> 
> and salted caramel truffle



uh never had the 1st and salted caramel is overrated


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> spumoni is the best
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020
> 
> and salted caramel truffle


Bold thing to say when cookies and cream exists


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> uh never had the 1st and salted caramel is overrated


fair enough but spumoni is a mix of chocolate, pistachio, and strawberry


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> fair enough but spumoni is a mix of chocolate, pistachio, and strawberry


pistachios are pretty good, wish they weren't so expensive

ice cream on the other hand...

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020

i do not like ice cream


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

almost choked on pistachio once
fun times


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Urgh should I go out and get ice cream sammiches


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

nobodies gonna call me out for that? poggers


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> pistachios are pretty good, wish they weren't so expensive
> 
> ice cream on the other hand...
> 
> ...


wha


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Like if it’s too much I’m not going to get em but I need to get out driving


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

oh no my mannequin head got crushed

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020

wait nvm it's fine


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

NVM I’d rather stay home lol


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

aaaaaaahhhhhh


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

its time


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> its time


are you
evolving?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> its time


That sounds ominous


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)

my brother called me a furry for this drawing


Spoiler


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> my brother called me a furry for this drawing
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


well are you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> my brother called me a furry for this drawing
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


FURRY


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> are you
> evolving?





Your Local Wild Child said:


> That sounds ominous


tick tock


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> my brother called me a furry for this drawing
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


furry

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020



Origami said:


> tick tock


what


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> tick tock


(0(n )0 )


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> fair enough but spumoni is a mix of chocolate, pistachio, and strawberry


o i cant eat nuts so sorry no


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what



it's time


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

wait guys wait I gotta make something hold on


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> well are you





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> FURRY





ohare01 said:


> furry
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020
> 
> ...


NO IM NOT


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

*WHO'S THAT POKEMON?*​


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *WHO'S THAT POKEMON?*​


Eevee


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *WHO'S THAT POKEMON?*​


john arbuckle but cool

i am going upstairs


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)

ITSFGHHSGGSGGH PIKACHU


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

*IT'S SPIKE SPIEGAL ORIGAMI



*​


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *IT'S SPIKE SPIEGAL ORIGAMI
> 
> 
> 
> *​


Just a touch off


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *IT'S SPIKE SPIEGAL ORIGAMI
> 
> 
> 
> *​


*****KKKKKKK*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

messy line art gang


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 25, 2020)

should I go downstairs or play tetris


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

I just randomly stretched my leg and it went into agonizing pain
Fun

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020

I'm now scared to move my leg


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I just randomly stretched my leg and it went into agonizing pain
> Fun
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020
> ...


wtf


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

I made it into a video complete with crappy editing






	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020

this sucks


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> wtf


just goes to show how unfit I am

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020

then there's cramps too yay


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> just goes to show how unfit I am
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020
> 
> then there's cramps too yay


Y sad


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Y sad


yeah im a mess rn : )


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> should I go downstairs or play tetris


Go downstairs AND play Tetris


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

I'm starting to wonder if I'm really an extrovert


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Oh good I feel my meds kicking in everything is being suppressed,,, feelings where did they go,,


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

I'm starting to wonder what to do with myself


----------



## Mick (Aug 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> @Mick you’ll be happy to know that Evwirtian sheep are extremely long-lived



That does indeed please me, I wish them a long happy life full of cuddles and stabbing people


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

oh yearbook time can't wait to see how bad my picture looks lmao


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2020)

Mick said:


> That does indeed please me, I wish them a long happy life full of cuddles and stabbing people


Wait, are sheep meant to be violent creatures?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Im an extrovert yet I just feel meh I hate having to take my ADHD meds I feel weird


----------



## Mick (Aug 25, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Wait, are sheep meant to be violent creatures?



Not at all :0 I think @Your Local Wild Child is just a bad influence on the creatures around him


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Wait, are sheep meant to be violent creatures?


They’re Evwirtian rock sheep. They live for thousands of years, have spiky rock wool and are slightly irritable but they enjoy ancient music

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020



Mick said:


> Not at all :0 I think @Your Local Wild Child is just a bad influence on the creatures around him


It’s more like the opposite: I’m becoming more and more feral the longer I’m stuck here


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2020)

Mick said:


> Not at all :0 I think @Your Local Wild Child is just a bad influence on the creatures around him





Your Local Wild Child said:


> They’re Evwirtian rock sheep. They live for thousands of years, have spiky rock wool and are slightly irritable but they enjoy ancient music
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020
> 
> ...


They sound scary.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)

Hey I’m making a discord give me ur usernames


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> They sound scary.





Here’s Mick’s interpretation of the species. I need to draw them for real eventually


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Hhh maybe my medicine will help my art be good hhh


----------



## Mick (Aug 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 309754Here’s Mick’s interpretation of the species. I need to draw them for real eventually



so cute~


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 309754Here’s Mick’s interpretation of the species. I need to draw them for real eventually


I don't want to play with these sheep - they look mean.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Hey I’m making a discord give me ur usernames


I would If I could


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 25, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Hey I’m making a discord give me ur usernames


enxssi#8848
im not on much though


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I don't want to play with these sheep - they look mean.


Most everything in Evwirt is kinda mean


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

a


----------



## Antonio (Aug 25, 2020)

someone hold me


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

So conclusion: Vreeses pieces looks tough the outside but is soft baby on the inside.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> So conclusion: Vreeses pieces looks tough the outside but is soft baby on the inside. ♥♥


Josuke is like that too


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Hey I’m making a discord give me ur usernames


NicoNicoNicotineKills#6829

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020

this year's book is THICC despite the basically short schoolyear


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 25, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Hey I’m making a discord give me ur usernames


ProbablyNotJosuke#2442


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

@Vrisnem read my my spoiler 


ohare01 said:


> Josuke is like that too


And Seàn


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> enxssi#8848
> im not on much though


Add me bc it won’t let me add you
Lothitine#1211


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> @Vrisnem read my my spoiler


If I get enough bells I'll change my name to FujoslimeOfficial
too bad I can't save stuff well, though


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> @Vrisnem read my my spoiler
> 
> And Seàn


In other news, everyone is secretly babey


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> If I get enough bells I'll change my name to FujoslimeOfficial
> too bad I can't save stuff well, though


_bruh_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> If I get enough bells I'll change my name to FujoslimeOfficial
> too bad I can't save stuff well, though


does this make me an influencer


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _bruh_


I'll do it
Then change back


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 309762


no nose sae cult


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no nose sae cult


Why have you taken their nose


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'll do it
> Then change back


why


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Why have you taken their nose


she's an attorney 

it is necessary to execute noses to be an attorney


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why


For the kicks


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> In other news, everyone is secretly babey


Yes everyone my baby no matter how old you are  I just find everyone cute in their own way.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> she's an attorney
> 
> it is necessary to execute noses to be an attorney


How will they smell if the defendant is guilty


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yes everyone my baby no matter how old you are  I just find everyone cute in their own way.


your child is george washington?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yes everyone my baby no matter how old you are  I just find everyone cute in their own way.


Mother I have a request


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)

I think I added you guys


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Mother I have a request


What is dear?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> How will they smell if the defendant is guilty


they taste kiddo


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> your child is george washington?


Huh? No I mean within my friend groups I have


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What is dear?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Huh? No I mean within my friend groups I have


are your parents your friends


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> ProbablyNotJosuke#2442


it is time to send in the memes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> it is time to send in the memes


oh no


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 309766


No ma'am I can't. Considering I don't know what FSO means I can't fill this request

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020



Saltyy said:


> are your parents your friends


Hm?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> it is time to send in the memes


oh no what are you planning


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No ma'am I can't. Considering I don't know what FSO means I can't fill this request
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020
> 
> ...


you heard noseless sae


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No ma'am I can't. Considering I don't know what FSO means I can't fill this request
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020
> 
> ...


It is moi, mother. *F*rog*s*lime*O*fficial
Old Spaghetti Factory in reverse


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> oh no what are you planning


he will be enlightened


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It is moi, mother. *F*rog*s*lime*O*fficial
> Old Spaghetti Factory in reverse


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> he will be enlightened


don't send anything too weird


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> don't send anything too weird


well


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> well


what


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> they taste kiddo


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 309769


aaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAA


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 309769


You gave her a nose
_how could you defy the prophecy_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what


well if I had to go off of whatever I recieve


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> well if I had to go off of whatever I recieve


_what
*what*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

you will never be forgiven for giving someone a nose.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _what
> *what*_


_it's bad_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _it's bad_


@Origami *Don't*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Uh


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> So conclusion: Vreeses pieces looks tough the outside but is soft baby on the inside. ♥♥


I would contest this, but right now I'm lying in bed wearing a fuzzy hoodie and chasing anime renditions of nineteenth century warriors.


Spoiler


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

cue me having anxiety about whatever **** he could be sending him


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> cue me having anxiety about whatever **** he could be sending him


I'm sure it's fiiiine


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm sure it's fiiiine


im still worried hhhh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I would contest this, but right now I'm lying in bed wearing a fuzzy hoodie and chasing anime renditions of nineteenth century warriors.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Yeah that's right can't argue! Woah that hand held looks awesome I've always wanted one! Is it new or old??

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It is moi, mother. *F*rog*s*lime*O*fficial
> Old Spaghetti Factory in reverse


Ooh okay I'll change it,,

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020



Saltyy said:


> you heard noseless sae


Oh? Okay,,


----------



## Mick (Aug 25, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I would contest this, but right now I'm lying in bed wearing a fuzzy hoodie and chasing anime renditions of nineteenth century warriors.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Never had a Vita. What game is that, and is it good? o:


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Finished it up! He took a lot less time to draw


----------



## Mick (Aug 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 309773Finished it up! He took a lot less time to draw



Why does he have angry eyes D:


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Mick said:


> Why does he have angry eyes D:


The music ended


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 309773Finished it up! He took a lot less time to draw


*fluffy*


----------



## Mick (Aug 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> The music ended



That's fair. ^^


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> im still worried hhhh


It’s just memes lmao


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *fluffy*


He’s fluffy like fiberglass insulation


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> It’s just memes lmao


ok


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

AYYY I FOUND THE REST OF THE MANGA LET'S GOOOO


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

i think i worry too much


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yeah that's right can't argue! Woah that hand held looks awesome I've always wanted one! Is it new or old??


A quick Google shows the model I'm using came out in 2013. I bought a refurbished one from a secondhand store in 2018.



Mick said:


> Never had a Vita. What game is that, and is it good? o:


It is _Hakuoki: Edo Blossoms_. Funny story - it is one of those visual novels where you date the characters. I bought an earlier game in the series on the 3DS thinking it was just a history/war game and accidentally got hooked. 



Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 309773Finished it up! He took a lot less time to draw


Lovely drawing but it is still scary. He looks like he would beat me up in a fight.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> A quick Google shows the model I'm using came out in 2013. I bought a refurbished one from a secondhand store in 2018.
> 
> 
> It is _Hakuoki: Edo Blossoms_. Funny story - it is one of those visual novels where you date the characters. I bought an earlier game in the series on the 3DS thinking it was just a history/war game and accidentally got hooked.
> ...


They’re mean alright. Just play music and their nicer tho


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> A quick Google shows the model I'm using came out in 2013. I bought a refurbished one from a secondhand store in 2018.


I MUST FIND AND BUY I love hand held systems which might be why I love the Switch it's two in one


----------



## Mick (Aug 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> The music ended



I made him happy again



Spoiler











	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> It is _Hakuoki: Edo Blossoms_. Funny story - it is one of those visual novels where you date the characters. I bought an earlier game in the series on the 3DS thinking it was just a history/war game and accidentally got hooked.



Ah, that happened to me once. I like stories too much to stop once I've seen the beginning of one. :')


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Mick said:


> I made him happy again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He be jamming to Ancient Greek hits


----------



## Mick (Aug 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> He be jamming to Ancient Greek hits



Not my stuff but I won't judge


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> don't send anything too weird


its too late


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> its too late


why ;-;


----------



## Antonio (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Antonio said:


> View attachment 309777


what an icon


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Antonio said:


> View attachment 309777


amazing


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

bruh idk why im even sad
im literally just crying for no reason


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Mick said:


> Not my stuff but I won't judge





Origami said:


> whats your favourite song:
> me, a genius:


This is the type of stuff rock sheep are into. The older the better


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Hhhh im drawing and I think it's coming together,,


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

He requested I post this


Spoiler: Kurb's Face


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> This is the type of stuff rock sheep are into. The older the better


they aren't into rock music?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> they aren't into rock music?


No they‘ll give you the stink eye and headbutt you if you suggest that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

don't die don't die chat


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> don't die don't die chat


They’re all jamming to rock sheep music


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 309789


oh no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 309789


the east better fear


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

I got a House of Nightmares correct!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

ah yes


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 25, 2020)

bahahaha I'm an all powerful theef


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 309795View attachment 309797View attachment 309799


what kind of slot machine is that


----------



## Mick (Aug 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I got a House of Nightmares correct!



I did it too! Really happy about that because I didn't even know the character


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Mick said:


> I did it too! Really happy about that because I didn't even know the character


I’m a huge Kirby fan (if I joined a couple months earlier my theme would’ve been unrecognizable) so once I got a better look at the image it clicked quickly. I still thought I would be wrong


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

I haven't even been participating in the fair


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 25, 2020)

Nope laudine is wrong

THAT WAS A CUBONE >:C


----------



## Mick (Aug 25, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Nope laudine is wrong
> 
> THAT WAS A CUBONE >:C



Ooh that's a good one


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Nope laudine is wrong
> 
> THAT WAS A CUBONE >:C


Heh I knew it was a tree I know one when I look at it


----------



## Mick (Aug 25, 2020)

I made this while I was looking for potential outlines. Then I figured it was worth looking at trees & found the image they used, because the top fit perfectly in the blue lines and there were red pixels from the fruits in the orange circles


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

@Seastar
from kurb


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 309806
> @Seastar
> from kurb


same


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> same


mood


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 309806
> @Seastar
> from kurb


NO


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

im back


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> im ba


Hai!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

ayo


Clockwise said:


> im back


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

I need to denounce the sheep plushie, why isn't it named scream plushie/vrisnem plushie


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Petition for scream plushie


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Drawing hard when you can't do it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Drawing hard when you can't do it


sis I've been trying to draw a character with too many face details and requires a thinner pencil since the morning


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

I love the sheep plush but I still think the green shards fit my theme better


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

It takes time to draw well


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> It takes time to draw well


it takes time and a sharpener to sharpen a pencil enough


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> sis I've been trying to draw a character with too many face details and requires a thinner pencil since the morning


I'm doing digital art and I'm crying I just want to draw shirt and I can't hhh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm doing digital art and I'm crying I just want to draw shirt and I can't hhh


shut up i tried to enlarge a drawing as if on a phone at 9am shut


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Well drawing takes patience as well


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> shut up i tried to enlarge a drawing as if on a phone at 9am shut


I've done the same unfortunately. I try to use an invisible undo button too.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I've done the same unfortunately. I try to use an invisible undo button too.


; - ;


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Why do I see two Sae's


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

I'm on my 2nd glass of chocolate milk because stress


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

When I was backreading


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Oh tickets I'll be getting none : ' D


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh tickets I'll be getting none : ' D


same


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

idk how many I'll get


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Hmm since I can't draw should I go ahead and submit my profile for the signature styling?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Why do I see two Sae's


because cult


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Ok


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Who wants to warp spacetime and come hang out with me because all there is is good vibes


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 25, 2020)

when you remember playing an awesome game but you don't remember what it's called


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Hm...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Who wants to warp spacetime and come hang out with me because all there is is good vibes


if I could warp spacetime id very much do something different


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

I would warp time to go to the past


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I would warp time to go to the past


warp time to murder people in their sleep


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> when you remember playing an awesome game but you don't remember what it's called


I had that for songs. I spent YEARS not knowing the name of an awesome song. I finally found it during an art class (my professor let us put music on so I put my Spotify on the genre‘s radio and found it within a couple classes)!


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> warp time to murder people in their sleep


warp time to make you not do that


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> warp time to murder people in their sleep


That’s a crime


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

I'd warptime to prevent moi


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> warp time to make you not do that


try me 


Your Local Wild Child said:


> That’s a crime


it's not a crime if you aren't caught


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

If bootleg Sae existed, he'll arrest


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> If bootleg Sae existed, he'll arrest


why a he


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> try me
> 
> it's not a crime if you aren't caught


me and the boys warping time to stop a criminal


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> why a he


Do you remember my previous icon


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Do you guys wanna see what I did for sleepover at Harvey's?


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

I will bring it back later then


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

hello


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> me and the boys warping time to stop a criminal


me and the girls saying we'll kill someone but you go back in time to stop me just to figure out I time warped to buy merch that's sold out


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

hey


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> me and the girls saying we'll kill someone but you go back in time to stop me just to figure out I time warped to buy merch that's sold out


me and the boys warping time and suddenly you disappear

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020



Clockwise said:


> hey


hey


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Me warping to go to the past


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Hhhh why are people liking my art of my dream it's bad ;;


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

My yearbook has a connect the dots with Big Bird saying "Kids can run fast, but Big Bird is faster."
What the **** kind of threat-


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)

Guys


Spoiler: cursed






Spoiler: IM WARNING U


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> My yearbook has a connect the dots with Big Bird saying "Kids can run fast, but Big Bird is faster."
> What the **** kind of threat-


_what_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> My yearbook has a connect the dots with big bird saying "Kids can run fast, but Big Bird is faster."
> What the **** kind of threat-


plot twist they're playing tag


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Guys
> 
> 
> Spoiler: cursed
> ...


toothbrushteeth


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

I have not got a yearbook for 3 years


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Guys
> 
> 
> Spoiler: cursed
> ...


why


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> My yearbook has a connect the dots with Big Bird saying "Kids can run fast, but Big Bird is faster."
> What the **** kind of threat-


why does your yearbook have connect the dots


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I have not got a yearbook for 3 years


Never got one ;;


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

I'm glad I haven't eaten yet


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Guys
> 
> 
> Spoiler: cursed
> ...


Oy I know you warned us but WHY WHY WHY


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I'm glad I haven't eaten yet


I have barely eaten today and I guess I'll just pull a yusuke


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I have barely eaten today and I guess I'll just pull a yusuke


don't


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

I've skipped breakfast in the past since I've woke up late before


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> don't


I don't want to eat


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Hold on getting pictures from my switch to here is a hassle


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hold on getting pictures from my switch to here is a hassle


i use twitter, makes the images come clean and crisp


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why





Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oy I know you warned us but WHY WHY WHY


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I have barely eaten today and I guess I'll just pull a yusuke


ꖎ╎ᓭℸ ̣ ᒷリ ⍑ᒷ∷ᒷ, ||𝙹⚍ ʖᒷℸ ̣ ℸ ̣ ᒷ∷ ᒷᔑℸ ̣  ᓭ𝙹ᒲᒷℸ ̣ ⍑╎リ⊣ 𝙹∷ ╎ᒲ ⊣𝙹╎リ⊣ ℸ ̣ 𝙹 ↸𝙹 ᔑ ʖᔑ↸


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


>


what the fricc


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


>


would be nice if it would load


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what the fricc


who thought this was a good idea


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ꖎ╎ᓭℸ ̣ ᒷリ ⍑ᒷ∷ᒷ, ||𝙹⚍ ʖᒷℸ ̣ ℸ ̣ ᒷ∷ ᒷᔑℸ ̣  ᓭ𝙹ᒲᒷℸ ̣ ⍑╎リ⊣ 𝙹∷ ╎ᒲ ⊣𝙹╎リ⊣ ℸ ̣ 𝙹 ↸𝙹 ᔑ ʖᔑ↸


sorry I don't speak Futaba's palace
please tell me one of you get that joke


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

I'd like to learn decoding
So I can test my braincells


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> sorry I don't speak Futaba's palace
> please tell me one of you get that joke


ᒷᔑℸ ̣  ᔑ ⎓𝙹𝙹↸ 𝙹∷ ╎ ∴╎ꖎꖎ ꖌ╎ꖎꖎ ||𝙹⚍


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

I need to finish the care package entry....
Which villager would be nice...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I'd like to learn decoding
> So I can test my braincells


I only have 2 brain cells so


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

I'm starting to feel sick


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ᒷᔑℸ ̣  ᔑ ⎓𝙹𝙹↸ 𝙹∷ ╎ ∴╎ꖎꖎ ꖌ╎ꖎꖎ ||𝙹⚍


ah sorry I missed the part from
L - ⚍


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

╎ ⎓𝙹⚍リ↸ ℸ ̣ ⍑ᒷ ꖎᔑリ⊣⚍ᔑ⊣ᒷ


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ah sorry I missed the part from
> L - ⚍


StandardGalacticAlphabet


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> StandardGalacticAlphabet


I don't speak minecraft enchanting table


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Enchanting table sounds like a nice language to start
I want to learn decoding since it looks cool


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> StandardGalacticAlphabet


╎ ⎓ᒷᒷꖎ ℸ ̣ ᒷ∷∷╎ʖꖎᒷ


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I don't speak minecraft enchanting table


𝙹ꖌ ʖ𝙹𝙹ᒲᒷ∷


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Also those ww2 ship flags look pretty cool with the code


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 25, 2020)

⍑ᒷᒷ ⍑𝙹𝙹 ↸ᒷ!¡∷ᒷᓭᓭᒷ↸ ╎リ ℸ ̣ ⍑ᒷ ↸ᒷᓭᒷ∷ℸ ̣


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ᒷᔑℸ ̣  ᔑ ⎓𝙹𝙹↸ 𝙹∷ ╎ ∴╎ꖎꖎ ꖌ╎ꖎꖎ ||𝙹⚍


why are you talking in kurb marriage proposal


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ꖎ╎ᓭℸ ̣ ᒷリ ⍑ᒷ∷ᒷ, ||𝙹⚍ ʖᒷℸ ̣ ℸ ̣ ᒷ∷ ᒷᔑℸ ̣  ᓭ𝙹ᒲᒷℸ ̣ ⍑╎リ⊣ 𝙹∷ ╎ᒲ ⊣𝙹╎リ⊣ ℸ ̣ 𝙹 ↸𝙹 ᔑ ʖᔑ↸





Enxssi said:


> ᒷᔑℸ ̣  ᔑ ⎓𝙹𝙹↸ 𝙹∷ ╎ ∴╎ꖎꖎ ꖌ╎ꖎꖎ ||𝙹⚍


⎓╎リᔑꖎꖎ|| ꖌリ𝙹∴ ∴⍑ᔑℸ ̣  ℸ ̣ ⍑ᔑℸ ̣  ᒲᒷᔑリᓭ, ||𝙹⚍ ᒲ𝙹∷ℸ ̣ ᔑꖎ ⎓𝙹𝙹ꖎ, ||𝙹⚍ ᓵᔑリ'ℸ ̣  ᓭℸ ̣ 𝙹!¡ ᒲᒷ ⎓∷𝙹ᒲ ᓭℸ ̣ ᔑ∷⍊╎リ⊣ ᒲ||ᓭᒷꖎ⎓ ╎⎓ ||𝙹⚍'ꖎꖎ ꖌ╎ꖎꖎ ᒲᒷ ᔑリ||∴ᔑ|| 

!¡𝙹ᓭℸ ̣ ╎リ⊣ ꖎ𝙹ꖎ ᓭ𝙹 ℸ ̣ ⍑╎ᓭ ꖎ𝙹𝙹ꖌᓭ ∴ᒷ╎∷↸ ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ╎ ⎓ᒷᒷꖎ ℸ ̣ ᒷ∷∷╎ʖꖎᒷ


╎ᒲ ᓭ𝙹∷|| ℸ ̣ 𝙹 ⍑ᒷᔑ∷ ℸ ̣ ⍑ᔑℸ ̣


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

ᔑᔑᔑᔑᔑ


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ⎓╎リᔑꖎꖎ|| ꖌリ𝙹∴ ∴⍑ᔑℸ ̣  ℸ ̣ ⍑ᔑℸ ̣  ᒲᒷᔑリᓭ, ||𝙹⚍ ᒲ𝙹∷ℸ ̣ ᔑꖎ ⎓𝙹𝙹ꖎ, ||𝙹⚍ ᓵᔑリ'ℸ ̣  ᓭℸ ̣ 𝙹!¡ ᒲᒷ ⎓∷𝙹ᒲ ᓭℸ ̣ ᔑ∷⍊╎リ⊣ ᒲ||ᓭᒷꖎ⎓ ╎⎓ ||𝙹⚍'ꖎꖎ ꖌ╎ꖎꖎ ᒲᒷ ᔑリ||∴ᔑ||
> 
> !¡𝙹ᓭℸ ̣ ╎リ⊣ ꖎ𝙹ꖎ ᓭ𝙹 ℸ ̣ ⍑╎ᓭ ꖎ𝙹𝙹ꖌᓭ ∴ᒷ╎∷↸ ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ


ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ𝙹ꖎ
JI:


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

⊣⚍||ᓭ ⊣⚍||ᓭ ╎’ᒲ ᔑ ᒲ⚍∷↸ᒷ∷ ↸ᒷᒷ∷ ᔑ⊣ᔑ╎リ


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 25, 2020)

ᔑ↸ᓭ⍑⎓╎∷ ↸ℸ ̣ ⍊𝙹ᓭʖᓭ∷ ̇̇
/𝙹⎓ʖᒷ⎓⊣↸||ℸ ̣ ↸ ∴ᒷꖎꖎ ᓵᔑ!¡ ↸𝙹 ╎
リ ⊣𝙹╎リ⊣ ⊣ ʖᒷ ᓵ𝙹 ℸ ̣ 𝙹 ╎⎓ ⊣
ᔑ ⊣𝙹 ℸ ̣ 𝙹 ╎リ

∴⍑ᔑℸ ̣


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ⊣⚍||ᓭ ⊣⚍||ᓭ ╎’ᒲ ᔑ ᒲ⚍∷↸ᒷ∷ ↸ᒷᒷ∷ ᔑ⊣ᔑ╎リ


ᓵ𝙹𝙹ꖎ


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

∴⍑ᔑℸ ̣  ╎ᓭ ⊣𝙹╎リ⊣ 𝙹リ ⍑ᒷ∷ᒷ


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 25, 2020)

リᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ ⊣𝙹リリᔑ ⊣╎⍊ᒷ ||𝙹⚍ ⚍!¡~
リᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ ⊣𝙹リリᔑ ꖎᒷℸ ̣ ||𝙹⚍ ↸𝙹∴リ~
リᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ ⊣𝙹リリᔑ ℸ ̣ ⚍∷リ ᔑ∷𝙹⚍リ↸~
*ℸ ̣ ᔑ!¡ℸ ̣ ᔑ!¡ℸ ̣ ᔑ!¡*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ᓵ𝙹𝙹ꖎ


(σ(n )σ )


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 25, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> リᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ ⊣𝙹リリᔑ ⊣╎⍊ᒷ ||𝙹⚍ ⚍!¡~
> リᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ ⊣𝙹リリᔑ ꖎᒷℸ ̣ ||𝙹⚍ ↸𝙹∴リ~
> リᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ ⊣𝙹リリᔑ ℸ ̣ ⚍∷リ ᔑ∷𝙹⚍リ↸~
> *ℸ ̣ ᔑ!¡ℸ ̣ ᔑ!¡ℸ ̣ ᔑ!¡*


∴ᒷ ᓭ⍑𝙹⚍ꖎ↸ ᓭ𝙹ℸ ̣ !¡


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ∴⍑ᔑℸ ̣  ╎ᓭ ⊣𝙹╎リ⊣ 𝙹リ ⍑ᒷ∷ᒷ



I↸ꖌ ꖎᒲ⎓ᔑ𝙹


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> リᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ ⊣𝙹リリᔑ ⊣╎⍊ᒷ ||𝙹⚍ ⚍!¡~
> リᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ ⊣𝙹リリᔑ ꖎᒷℸ ̣ ||𝙹⚍ ↸𝙹∴リ~
> リᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ ⊣𝙹リリᔑ ℸ ̣ ⚍∷リ ᔑ∷𝙹⚍リ↸~
> *ℸ ̣ ᔑ!¡ℸ ̣ ᔑ!¡ℸ ̣ ᔑ!¡*


I ∴╎ꖎꖎ ᓭꖌ╎リ ||𝙹⚍∷ ꖎᒷ⎓ℸ ̣  ᓭ⍑𝙹⚍ꖎ↸ᒷ∷


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> リᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ ⊣𝙹リリᔑ ⊣╎⍊ᒷ ||𝙹⚍ ⚍!¡~
> リᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ ⊣𝙹リリᔑ ꖎᒷℸ ̣ ||𝙹⚍ ↸𝙹∴リ~
> リᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ ⊣𝙹リリᔑ ℸ ̣ ⚍∷リ ᔑ∷𝙹⚍リ↸~
> *ℸ ̣ ᔑ!¡ℸ ̣ ᔑ!¡ℸ ̣ ᔑ!¡*


you read my mind


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> i use twitter, makes the images come clean and crisp


I gotta transfer them from my SD card onto my PC and then use waifu2x (weird title but helps with quality) then use imbb hhh


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 25, 2020)

Spoiler: long



Wᒷ'∷ᒷ リ𝙹 ᓭℸ ̣ ∷ᔑリ⊣ᒷ∷ᓭ ℸ ̣ 𝙹 ꖎ𝙹⍊ᒷ y𝙹⚍ ꖌリ𝙹∴ ℸ ̣ ⍑ᒷ ∷⚍ꖎᒷᓭ ᔑリ↸ ᓭ𝙹 ↸𝙹 i a ⎓⚍ꖎꖎ ᓵ𝙹ᒲᒲ╎ℸ ̣ ᒲᒷリℸ ̣ 'ᓭ ∴⍑ᔑℸ ̣ i'ᒲ ℸ ̣ ⍑╎リꖌ╎リ⊣ 𝙹⎓ y𝙹⚍ ∴𝙹⚍ꖎ↸リ'ℸ ̣ ⊣ᒷℸ ̣ ℸ ̣ ⍑╎ᓭ ⎓∷𝙹ᒲ ᔑリ|| 𝙹ℸ ̣ ⍑ᒷ∷ ⊣⚍|| i ⋮⚍ᓭℸ ̣ ∴ᔑリリᔑ ℸ ̣ ᒷꖎꖎ ||𝙹⚍ ⍑𝙹∴ i'ᒲ ⎓ᒷᒷꖎ╎リ⊣ g𝙹ℸ ̣ ℸ ̣ ᔑ ᒲᔑꖌᒷ ||𝙹⚍ ⚍リ↸ᒷ∷ᓭℸ ̣ ᔑリ↸ nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ ⊣𝙹リリᔑ ⊣╎⍊ᒷ ||𝙹⚍ ⚍!¡ nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ ⊣𝙹リリᔑ ꖎᒷℸ ̣ ||𝙹⚍ ↸𝙹∴リ nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ ⊣𝙹リリᔑ ∷⚍リ ᔑ∷𝙹⚍リ↸ ᔑリ↸ ↸ᒷᓭᒷ∷ℸ ̣ ||𝙹⚍ nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ ⊣𝙹リリᔑ ᒲᔑꖌᒷ ||𝙹⚍ ᓵ∷|| nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ ⊣𝙹リリᔑ ᓭᔑ|| ⊣𝙹𝙹↸ʖ||ᒷ nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ ⊣𝙹リリᔑ ℸ ̣ ᒷꖎꖎ ᔑ ꖎ╎ᒷ ᔑリ↸ ⍑⚍∷ℸ ̣ ||𝙹⚍ wᒷ'⍊ᒷ ꖌリ𝙹∴リ ᒷᔑᓵ⍑ 𝙹ℸ ̣ ⍑ᒷ∷ ⎓𝙹∷ ᓭ𝙹 ꖎ𝙹リ⊣ y𝙹⚍∷ ⍑ᒷᔑ∷ℸ ̣ 'ᓭ ʖᒷᒷリ ᔑᓵ⍑╎リ⊣ ʖ⚍ℸ ̣ ||𝙹⚍'∷ᒷ ℸ ̣ 𝙹𝙹 ᓭ⍑|| ℸ ̣ 𝙹 ᓭᔑ|| ╎ℸ ̣ iリᓭ╎↸ᒷ ∴ᒷ ʖ𝙹ℸ ̣ ⍑ ꖌリ𝙹∴ ∴⍑ᔑℸ ̣ 'ᓭ ʖᒷᒷリ ⊣𝙹╎リ⊣ 𝙹リ wᒷ ꖌリ𝙹∴ ℸ ̣ ⍑ᒷ ⊣ᔑᒲᒷ ᔑリ↸ ∴ᒷ'∷ᒷ ⊣𝙹リリᔑ !¡ꖎᔑ|| ╎ℸ ̣ aリ↸ ╎⎓ ||𝙹⚍ ᔑᓭꖌ ᒲᒷ ⍑𝙹∴ i'ᒲ ⎓ᒷᒷꖎ╎リ⊣ d𝙹リ'ℸ ̣ ℸ ̣ ᒷꖎꖎ ᒲᒷ ||𝙹⚍'∷ᒷ ℸ ̣ 𝙹𝙹 ʖꖎ╎リ↸ ℸ ̣ 𝙹 ᓭᒷᒷ nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ ⊣𝙹リリᔑ ⊣╎⍊ᒷ ||𝙹⚍ ⚍!¡ nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ ⊣𝙹リリᔑ ꖎᒷℸ ̣ ||𝙹⚍ ↸𝙹∴リ nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ ⊣𝙹リリᔑ ∷⚍リ ᔑ∷𝙹⚍リ↸ ᔑリ↸ ↸ᒷᓭᒷ∷ℸ ̣ ||𝙹⚍ nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ ⊣𝙹リリᔑ ᒲᔑꖌᒷ ||𝙹⚍ ᓵ∷|| nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ ⊣𝙹リリᔑ ᓭᔑ|| ⊣𝙹𝙹↸ʖ||ᒷ nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ ⊣𝙹リリᔑ ℸ ̣ ᒷꖎꖎ ᔑ ꖎ╎ᒷ ᔑリ↸ ⍑⚍∷ℸ ̣ ||𝙹⚍ nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ ⊣𝙹リリᔑ ⊣╎⍊ᒷ ||𝙹⚍ ⚍!¡ nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ ⊣𝙹リリᔑ ꖎᒷℸ ̣ ||𝙹⚍ ↸𝙹∴リ nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ ⊣𝙹リリᔑ ∷⚍リ ᔑ∷𝙹⚍リ↸ ᔑリ↸ ↸ᒷᓭᒷ∷ℸ ̣ ||𝙹⚍ nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ ⊣𝙹リリᔑ ᒲᔑꖌᒷ ||𝙹⚍ ᓵ∷|| nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ ⊣𝙹リリᔑ ᓭᔑ|| ⊣𝙹𝙹↸ʖ||ᒷ nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ ⊣𝙹リリᔑ ℸ ̣ ᒷꖎꖎ ᔑ ꖎ╎ᒷ ᔑリ↸ ⍑⚍∷ℸ ̣ ||𝙹⚍ nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ ⊣𝙹リリᔑ ⊣╎⍊ᒷ, リᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ ⊣𝙹リリᔑ ⊣╎⍊ᒷ (g╎⍊ᒷ ||𝙹⚍ ⚍!¡) (o𝙹⍑) nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ ⊣𝙹リリᔑ ⊣╎⍊ᒷ, リᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ ⊣𝙹リリᔑ ⊣╎⍊ᒷ (g╎⍊ᒷ ||𝙹⚍ ⚍!¡) wᒷ'⍊ᒷ ꖌリ𝙹∴リ ᒷᔑᓵ⍑ 𝙹ℸ ̣ ⍑ᒷ∷ ⎓𝙹∷ ᓭ𝙹 ꖎ𝙹リ⊣ y𝙹⚍∷ ⍑ᒷᔑ∷ℸ ̣ 'ᓭ ʖᒷᒷリ ᔑᓵ⍑╎リ⊣ ʖ⚍ℸ ̣ ||𝙹⚍'∷ᒷ ℸ ̣ 𝙹𝙹 ᓭ⍑|| ℸ ̣ 𝙹 ᓭᔑ|| ╎ℸ ̣ iリᓭ╎↸ᒷ ∴ᒷ ʖ𝙹ℸ ̣ ⍑ ꖌリ𝙹∴ ∴⍑ᔑℸ ̣ 'ᓭ ʖᒷᒷリ ⊣𝙹╎リ⊣ 𝙹リ wᒷ ꖌリ𝙹∴ ℸ ̣ ⍑ᒷ ⊣ᔑᒲᒷ ᔑリ↸ ∴ᒷ'∷ᒷ ⊣𝙹リリᔑ !¡ꖎᔑ|| ╎ℸ ̣ i ⋮⚍ᓭℸ ̣ ∴ᔑリリᔑ ℸ ̣ ᒷꖎꖎ ||𝙹⚍ ⍑𝙹∴ i'ᒲ ⎓ᒷᒷꖎ╎リ⊣ g𝙹ℸ ̣ ℸ ̣ ᔑ ᒲᔑꖌᒷ ||𝙹⚍ ⚍リ↸ᒷ∷ᓭℸ ̣ ᔑリ↸ nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ ⊣𝙹リリᔑ ⊣╎⍊ᒷ ||𝙹⚍ ⚍!¡ nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ ⊣𝙹リリᔑ ꖎᒷℸ ̣ ||𝙹⚍ ↸𝙹∴リ nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ ⊣𝙹リリᔑ ∷⚍リ ᔑ∷𝙹⚍リ↸ ᔑリ↸ ↸ᒷᓭᒷ∷ℸ ̣ ||𝙹⚍ nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ ⊣𝙹リリᔑ ᒲᔑꖌᒷ ||𝙹⚍ ᓵ∷|| nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ ⊣𝙹リリᔑ ᓭᔑ|| ⊣𝙹𝙹↸ʖ||ᒷ nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ ⊣𝙹リリᔑ ℸ ̣ ᒷꖎꖎ ᔑ ꖎ╎ᒷ ᔑリ↸ ⍑⚍∷ℸ ̣ ||𝙹⚍ nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ ⊣𝙹リリᔑ ⊣╎⍊ᒷ ||𝙹⚍ ⚍!¡ nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ ⊣𝙹リリᔑ ꖎᒷℸ ̣ ||𝙹⚍ ↸𝙹∴リ nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ ⊣𝙹リリᔑ ∷⚍リ ᔑ∷𝙹⚍リ↸ ᔑリ↸ ↸ᒷᓭᒷ∷ℸ ̣ ||𝙹⚍ nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ ⊣𝙹リリᔑ ᒲᔑꖌᒷ ||𝙹⚍ ᓵ∷|| nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ ⊣𝙹リリᔑ ᓭᔑ|| ⊣𝙹𝙹↸ʖ||ᒷ nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ ⊣𝙹リリᔑ ℸ ̣ ᒷꖎꖎ ᔑ ꖎ╎ᒷ ᔑリ↸ ⍑⚍∷ℸ ̣ ||𝙹⚍ nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ ⊣𝙹リリᔑ ⊣╎⍊ᒷ ||𝙹⚍ ⚍!¡ nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ ⊣𝙹リリᔑ ꖎᒷℸ ̣ ||𝙹⚍ ↸𝙹∴リ nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ ⊣𝙹リリᔑ ∷⚍リ ᔑ∷𝙹⚍リ↸ ᔑリ↸ ↸ᒷᓭᒷ∷ℸ ̣ ||𝙹⚍ nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ ⊣𝙹リリᔑ ᒲᔑꖌᒷ ||𝙹⚍ ᓵ∷||


I hope no one can translate this


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

ᔑᓵᓵ𝙹∷↸╎リ⊣ ℸ ̣ 𝙹 ᔑꖎꖎ ꖌリ𝙹∴リ ꖎᔑ∴ᓭ 𝙹⎓ ᔑ⍊╎ᔑℸ ̣ ╎𝙹リ


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## ForestFox (Aug 25, 2020)

ℸ ̣ ⍑ᔑℸ ̣  ╎ᓭ ⍊ᒷ∷|| ᓵ𝙹𝙹ꖎ.  ᒲᔑ|| i ᓭ⚍⊣⊣ᒷᓭℸ ̣  ᓭ𝙹ᒲᒷ ᓵᔑꖌᒷ?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Spoiler: long
> 
> 
> 
> ...


⊣ᒷℸ ̣ ∷ ᓭℸ ̣ ╎ᓵꖌ ʖ⚍⊣⊣ᒷ↸


----------



## Mick (Aug 25, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> リᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ ⊣𝙹リリᔑ ⊣╎⍊ᒷ ||𝙹⚍ ⚍!¡~
> リᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ ⊣𝙹リリᔑ ꖎᒷℸ ̣ ||𝙹⚍ ↸𝙹∴リ~
> リᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ ⊣𝙹リリᔑ ℸ ̣ ⚍∷リ ᔑ∷𝙹⚍リ↸~
> *ℸ ̣ ᔑ!¡ℸ ̣ ᔑ!¡ℸ ̣ ᔑ!¡*



Oh look at the time it must be half past hoodwinked again??


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> ℸ ̣ ⍑ᔑℸ ̣  ╎ᓭ ⍊ᒷ∷|| ᓵ𝙹𝙹ꖎ.  ᒲᔑ|| i ᓭ⚍⊣⊣ᒷᓭℸ ̣  ᓭ𝙹ᒲᒷ ᓵᔑꖌᒷ?


no


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 25, 2020)

ᓭ⍑𝙹⚍ꖎ↸ i ᔑᓭꖌ ᓭ𝙹ᒲᒷ𝙹リᒷ ℸ ̣ 𝙹 ⊣𝙹 𝙹⚍ℸ ̣  ∴╎ℸ ̣ ⍑ ᒲᒷ ∴╎ℸ ̣ ⍑ ℸ ̣ ⍑╎ᓭ ꖎᔑリ⊣⚍ᔑ⊣ᒷ?


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Mick said:


> Oh look at the time it must be half past hoodwinked again??


I’ᒲ ᔑ ↸ᒷᒷ∷ ᔑ⊣ᔑ╎リ ⎓𝙹∷ ᓭ𝙹ᒲᒷ ∷ᒷᔑᓭ𝙹リ


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ⊣ᒷℸ ̣ ∷ ᓭℸ ̣ ╎ᓵꖌ ʖ⚍⊣⊣ᒷ↸


⊣𝙹リリᔑ ⊣╎⍊ᒷ ||𝙹⚍ ⚍!¡

ᓭᔑ|| ⊣𝙹𝙹↸ʖ||ᒷ


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 25, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Spoiler: long
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No you rick rolled us all.



Spoiler: No way



Wᒷ'∷ᒷ no ᓭℸ ̣ ∷ᔑリ⊣ᒷ∷ᓭ to love y𝙹⚍ know the ∷⚍ꖎᒷᓭ and so do I a full ᓵ𝙹ᒲᒲ╎ℸ ̣ ᒲᒷリℸ ̣ 'ᓭ ∴⍑ᔑℸ ̣ I'ᒲ ℸ ̣ ⍑╎リꖌ╎リ⊣ of y𝙹⚍ ∴𝙹⚍ꖎ↸リ'ℸ ̣ ⊣ᒷℸ ̣ ℸ ̣ his from any 𝙹ℸ ̣ her guy I ⋮⚍ᓭℸ ̣ wanna tell you how I'ᒲ ⎓ᒷᒷꖎ╎リ⊣ g𝙹ℸ ̣ ℸ ̣ a make you ⚍リ↸ᒷ∷ᓭℸ ̣ and nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ gonna give you up nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ gonna ꖎᒷℸ ̣ you down nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ gonna run around and ↸ᒷᓭᒷ∷ℸ ̣ you nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ gonna make you cry nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ gonna say ⊣𝙹𝙹↸ʖ||ᒷ nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ gonna tell a lie and ⍑⚍∷ℸ ̣ you wᒷ'⍊ᒷ known each 𝙹ℸ ̣ her for so long y𝙹⚍∷ heart'ᓭ been ᔑᓵ⍑╎リ⊣ ʖ⚍ℸ ̣ you'∷ᒷ too shy to say ╎ℸ ̣ iリᓭ╎↸ᒷ we both know what'ᓭ been ⊣𝙹╎リ⊣ on wᒷ know the game and we'∷ᒷ gonna play ╎ℸ ̣ aリ↸ if you ask me how I'ᒲ ⎓ᒷᒷꖎ╎リ⊣ d𝙹リ'ℸ ̣ tell me you'∷ᒷ too blind to see nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ gonna give you up nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ gonna ꖎᒷℸ ̣ you down nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ gonna run around and ↸ᒷᓭᒷ∷ℸ ̣ you nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ gonna make you cry nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ gonna say ⊣𝙹𝙹↸ʖ||ᒷ nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ gonna tell a lie and ⍑⚍∷ℸ ̣ you nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ gonna give you up nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ gonna ꖎᒷℸ ̣ you down nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ gonna run around and ↸ᒷᓭᒷ∷ℸ ̣ you nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ gonna make you cry nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ gonna say ⊣𝙹𝙹↸ʖ||ᒷ nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ gonna tell a lie and ⍑⚍∷ℸ ̣ you nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ gonna give, never gonna give (g╎⍊ᒷ you up) (o𝙹⍑) nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ gonna give, never gonna give (g╎⍊ᒷ you up) wᒷ'⍊ᒷ known each 𝙹ℸ ̣ her for so long y𝙹⚍∷ heart'ᓭ been ᔑᓵ⍑╎リ⊣ ʖ⚍ℸ ̣ you'∷ᒷ too shy to say ╎ℸ ̣ iリᓭ╎↸ᒷ we both know what'ᓭ been ⊣𝙹╎リ⊣ on wᒷ know the game and we'∷ᒷ gonna play ╎ℸ ̣ I ⋮⚍ᓭℸ ̣ wanna tell you how I'ᒲ ⎓ᒷᒷꖎ╎リ⊣ g𝙹ℸ ̣ ℸ ̣ a make you ⚍リ↸ᒷ∷ᓭℸ ̣ and nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ gonna give you up nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ gonna ꖎᒷℸ ̣ you down nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ gonna run around and ↸ᒷᓭᒷ∷ℸ ̣ you nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ gonna make you cry nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ gonna say ⊣𝙹𝙹↸ʖ||ᒷ nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ gonna tell a lie and ⍑⚍∷ℸ ̣ you nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ gonna give you up nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ gonna ꖎᒷℸ ̣ you down nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ gonna run around and ↸ᒷᓭᒷ∷ℸ ̣ you nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ gonna make you cry nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ gonna say ⊣𝙹𝙹↸ʖ||ᒷ nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ gonna tell a lie and ⍑⚍∷ℸ ̣ you nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ gonna give you up nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ gonna ꖎᒷℸ ̣ you down nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ gonna run around and ↸ᒷᓭᒷ∷ℸ ̣ you nᒷ⍊ᒷ∷ gonna make you cry


----------



## Mick (Aug 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ᒲ ᔑ ↸ᒷᒷ∷ ᔑ⊣ᔑ╎リ ⎓𝙹∷ ᓭ𝙹ᒲᒷ ∷ᒷᔑᓭ𝙹リ



リ𝙹ℸ ̣  ᓭ⚍∷!¡∷╎ᓭᒷ↸ ℸ ̣ 𝙹 ʖᒷ ⍑𝙹リᒷᓭℸ ̣.

ᔑꖎᓭ𝙹, i ⎓╎⊣⚍∷ᒷ↸ 𝙹⚍ℸ ̣  ℸ ̣ ⍑ᒷ ᓵ𝙹↸ᒷ


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 25, 2020)

I already know this is gonna be full of stickbugs, rickrolls, and Henry Stickmin distraction memes


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Halfpast hoodwinked, but in Minecraft style


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 25, 2020)

⊣ᒷℸ ̣ ᓭᒲ𝙹ꖌᒷ↸

||𝙹⚍ ∴𝙹リ'ℸ ̣ ⚍リ↸ᒷ∷ᓭℸ ̣ ᔑリ↸ ℸ ̣ ⍑ᔑℸ ̣ ᓭ𝙹 ⚍⍑


----------



## Mick (Aug 25, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I already know this is gonna be full of stickbugs, rickrolls, and Henry Stickmin distraction memes



Exactly right! You win


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Mick said:


> リ𝙹ℸ ̣  ᓭ⚍∷!¡∷╎ᓭᒷ↸ ℸ ̣ 𝙹 ʖᒷ ⍑𝙹リᒷᓭℸ ̣.
> 
> ᔑꖎᓭ𝙹, i ⎓╎⊣⚍∷ᒷ↸ 𝙹⚍ℸ ̣  ℸ ̣ ⍑ᒷ ᓵ𝙹↸ᒷ


ᒷ⍊∴╎∷ℸ ̣  ╎ᓭ ⎓⚍ꖎꖎ 𝙹⎓ ∴ᒷ╎∷↸ ⚍リ⊣⚍ꖎᔑℸ ̣ ᒷᓭ


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

We need to speak English or the mods will find out and think this is spam


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ⊣ᒷℸ ̣ ᓭᒲ𝙹ꖌᒷ↸
> 
> ||𝙹⚍ ∴𝙹リ'ℸ ̣ ⚍リ↸ᒷ∷ᓭℸ ̣ ᔑリ↸ ℸ ̣ ⍑ᔑℸ ̣ ᓭ𝙹 ⚍⍑


⊣ᒷℸ ̣  !¡ᔑリᓵᔑꖌᒷ'↸


ᓭ𝙹∷∷||


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 25, 2020)

Mick said:


> Exactly right! You win


I’m disappointed in all of you


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> We need to speak English or the mods will find out and think this is spam


Good idea


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

ℸ ̣ ╎ᒲᒷ ℸ ̣ 𝙹 ↸𝙹 ̇/ ᔑꖎꖎ 𝙹⎓ ||𝙹⚍ ⎓𝙹∷ ᓭ!¡ᒷᔑꖌ╎リ⊣ ∴╎ℸ ̣ ᓵ⍑ᓵ∷ᔑ⎓ℸ ̣  𝙹リ t∴╎ℸ ̣ ℸ ̣ ᒷ∷ ↸𝙹ℸ ̣  ᓵ𝙹ᒲ


----------



## Mick (Aug 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> We need to speak English or the mods will find out and think this is spam



Agreed, this is a moderation nightmare. They have to be able to read what is being said


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I’m disappointed in all of you


I've lost all hope for the people here a long time ago


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 25, 2020)

I ᔑᒲ ⎓𝙹∷ᒷᓭℸ ̣


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Mick said:


> Agreed, this is a moderation nightmare. They have to be able to read what is being said


tru


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ⊣ᒷℸ ̣  !¡ᔑリᓵᔑꖌᒷ'↸
> 
> 
> ᓭ𝙹∷∷||


*⍑ᔑ!¡!¡* ⊣𝙹 ⊣ᒷℸ ̣ ꖎ𝙹ʖᓭℸ ̣ ᒷ∷↸


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 25, 2020)

I ∴╎ꖎꖎ ᓭℸ ̣ 𝙹!¡ リ𝙹∴


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

So anyone going to actual school or doing it at home?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> So anyone going to actual school or doing it at home?


Doing it at home. It’s made one class a nightmare


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> So anyone going to actual school or doing it at home?


 ʖ𝙹ꖎ↸ 𝙹⎓ ||𝙹⚍ ℸ ̣ 𝙹 ᔑᓭᓭ⚍ᒲᒷ i ⍑ᔑ⍊ᒷ ᔑリ|| ᒲ𝙹∷ᒷ ʖ∷ᔑ╎リᓵᒷꖎꖎᓭ


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I've lost all hope for the people here a long time ago


That’s honestly fair


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ʖ𝙹ꖎ↸ 𝙹⎓ ||𝙹⚍ ℸ ̣ 𝙹 ᔑᓭᓭ⚍ᒲᒷ i ⍑ᔑ⍊ᒷ ᔑリ|| ᒲ𝙹∷ᒷ ʖ∷ᔑ╎リᓵᒷꖎꖎᓭ


English please


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *⍑ᔑ!¡!¡* ⊣𝙹 ⊣ᒷℸ ̣ ꖎ𝙹ʖᓭℸ ̣ ᒷ∷↸


ꖎ𝙹ʖᓭℸ ̣ ᒷ∷ᓭ ⍊ᓭ !¡ᔑリᓵᔑꖌᒷᓭ

⎓╎リᔑꖎ ↸ᒷᓭℸ ̣ ╎リᔑℸ ̣ ╎𝙹リ リ𝙹 ╎ℸ ̣ ᒷᒲᓭ ⎓𝙹 ̇/ 𝙹リꖎ|| 


team lobster


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> English please


oh sorry


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

sorry I don't speak star nerd


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

finally english


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 25, 2020)

that was stressful


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> that was stressful


very


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I've lost all hope for the people here a long time ago


i had no hope to begin with


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> i had no hope to begin with


you had some to begin with?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> you had some to begin with?


that does not compute


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

No hope to begin is dark


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

h


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> you had some to begin with?


what


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> that does not compute


why not


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> h


eck


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 25, 2020)

all powerful theef language mwhah


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> h


you made me cry how could you


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> eck


im dying help


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> im dying help


need me to call an ambulence


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> im dying help


your physically dying, I'm mentally dying


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

eck

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020

Someone call emergency number


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> eck


you did a bad


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

I spoke in English after


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I spoke in English after


your still doing a bad


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> your physically dying, I'm mentally dying


jokes on you, im dying both physically _and _mentally


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> need me to call an ambulence


yes


----------



## Mick (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> jokes on you, im dying both physically _and _mentally



If you're lucky they might cancel each other out?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Mick said:


> If you're lucky they might cancel each other out?


haha i don't have that kind of luck


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Yeah so aliens landed in my room (dark mode)



(Light mode)


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Mine is the common theme, rip


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> jokes on you, im dying both physically _and _mentally
> 
> yes


I'm mentally dying more than you so h a h


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I'm mentally dying more than you so h a h


physical pain, emotional pain, mental pain
all very nice forms of pain


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Nvm


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

So yeah basically the coolest kids sleep with aliens 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Mine is the common theme, rip


They might like it my bizarre ideas tend to never win lol


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Grinding diys via TT was worth it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Should I add anything to my room? Should I go for pastel? Should I just submit my room if so which mode? Dark or light?


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Hmm
Well I might start homeschool soon btw so I may be on and off here...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> physical pain, emotional pain, mental pain
> all very nice forms of pain


If emotional pain isn't mental pain I have more pain


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Everything is pain
Life is pain


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

I made an eyeball moon


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Everything is pain
> Life is pain


*pain*ting


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Painting with pain


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Murder deer can cause pain


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


>


when you get dirt in your eye


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


>


Mick you said you blinked in that one photo so I fixed it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

everyone: saltyy cannot possibly change her profile picture more
saltyy:


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

I wonder who changes their avi the most on this site


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I wonder who changes their avi the most on this site


me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I wonder who changes their avi the most on this site


me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> me


hmmm
I used to change my avi about 5+ times a day sooo


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I wonder who changes their avi the most on this site


definitely one of us


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> me





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hmmm
> I used to change my avi about 5+ times a day sooo


fight me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> fight me


First the gifs then this
_Let's fight_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> First the gifs then this
> _Let's fight_


how do we fight


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> how do we fight


um
exist ig


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> um
> exist ig


I'm not even here


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I'm not even here


ok so I win


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ok so I win


can't win if your opponent doesn't exist 





	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> can't win if your opponent doesn't exist


I
Um
Wait I
Wait


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I
> Um
> Wait I
> Wait


*silence*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Fishing is hard when you have hooves


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 25, 2020)

Crabsuke intensifies


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Fishing is hard when you have hooves


why aren't you just eating them from the lake


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> why aren't you just eating them from the lake


They swim faster than I can grab them


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

I change my icon too much sometimes
Depends


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> They swim faster than I can grab them


then starve


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 25, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 309872
> Crabsuke intensifies


I’ll get the pfp


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> then starve


I can eat plants...I prefer fish tho


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 309873
> Saltyy?


season 4 is in production and that's from 9 months


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Math sure is confusing


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I can eat plants...I prefer fish tho


I said starve


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Anyone familiar with functions in math?
Just curious


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I said starve


You’re making me want to eat grass


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You’re making me want to eat grass


starve.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Anyone familiar with functions in math?
> Just curious


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

This is confusing...

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020

If I have enough tickets
Might as well snag that sheep plush or the Celeste plush


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> This is confusing...
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020
> 
> ...


I won't even have one lmao


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

At least try going for the fair patch at least


----------



## Mick (Aug 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> This is confusing...
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020
> 
> ...



I think I'll have enough for the sheep plush. I'll be going for that one.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 25, 2020)

Nevermind i can’t find a josuke crab or a transparent pompadour


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Mick said:


> I think I'll have enough for the sheep plush. I'll be going for that one.


Ah the vrisnem plush


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Fair patch is really cheap
3 tickets at least


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> starve.


Yea I’m eating grass now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Fair patch is really cheap
> 3 tickets at least


ma'am I didn't enter anything


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Mick said:


> I think I'll have enough for the sheep plush. I'll be going for that one.


IDK if I should go for that or continue for the green shards


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Ok I need 5 real life situations related to functions

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020



Saltyy said:


> ma'am I didn't enter anything


I thought you participated on the signature and avatar one


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Ok I need 5 real life situations related to functions
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020
> 
> ...


nope I changed my avatar and sig because persona


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Fun fact: grass is gross


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Fun fact: grass is gross


That’s not what the vegans think


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Vegans probably eat grass


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Fun fact: grass is gross


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> That’s not what the vegans think


I’m not vegan. No murder deer is vegan.


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Math is confusing


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 309879


What?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

grass do be good though


----------



## Mick (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Ah the vrisnem plush



_exactly_



Your Local Wild Child said:


> IDK if I should go for that or continue for the green shards



The way I look at it, it'll likely be easier to trade the plushie for the shards than the other way around! ;D


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> grass do be good though


That is factually wrong


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Me seeing some of my old posts


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Mood
Some of my old posts are cringy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Mick said:


> _exactly_
> 
> 
> 
> The way I look at it, it'll likely be easier to trade the plushie for the shards than the other way around! ;D


But the problem is if I want to make a good line up how would I go about it...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Me seeing some of my old posts
> View attachment 309880


y same


----------



## Mick (Aug 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But the problem is if I want to make a good line up how would I go about it...



They would show up at the beginning of your lineup because they are so new. But you could like, fill out the top row, or play the long game and combine them with future collectibles


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

One of the old threads I posted in
My posts was 100% cringe


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> One of the old threads I posted in
> My posts was 100% cringe


y same


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

I've changed a lot now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Mick said:


> They would show up at the beginning of your lineup because they are so new. But you could like, fill out the top row, or play the long game and combine them with future collectibles


I was thinking of having the top row being green shards but I highly doubt I’ll get enough for that many...


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

60 tickets are probably 5 green shards
I hope my math was correct


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

hhh I hate when my family decides they can look at my screen


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Mood


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> hhh I hate when my family decides they can look at my screen


y same
"you can continue"
Like tf no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> hhh I hate when my family decides they can look at my screen


ahaha I'd be dead if they ever saw mine :']


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

like _excuse me I'm doing something frick off_


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

I see a clone again


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

WHY DO THEY KEEP COMING HERE TO GLANCE

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020



Clockwise said:


> I see a clone again


I'm the originallll


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Multiple p5 cults everyday
Am I correct?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I see a clone again


hello


----------



## Mick (Aug 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I was thinking of having the top row being green shards but I highly doubt I’ll get enough for that many...





Clockwise said:


> 60 tickets are probably 5 green shards
> I hope my math was correct



Is correct
Sounds possible.

I highly recommend checking out the little lullabies, sparkles in the sky and sleepover contest, they'll already have you halfway there. Add 15 for 7 rounds of starry snaps and you will only need 15 more


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Multiple p5 cults everyday
> Am I correct?


Yep if you can't tell it's an anti depressant


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

My obsessions are anti depressants


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

let this be a warning


----------



## Mick (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 309883
> let this be a warning



You worry me sometimes


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 309883
> let this be a warning


this is the avatar i want to be remembered with


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> My obsessions are anti depressants


Josuke is my anti depressant


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Cursed Spike


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> this is the avatar i want to be remembered with


oh my god I feel so honored


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

I should try watching that anime, it looks interesting


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Josuke is my anti depressant


You guys are my anti depressant


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> You guys are my anti depressant


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Same thing with this forum


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 309883
> let this be a warning


Wtf is that


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Time to work on English school work right now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Wtf is that


it's for a  surprise Kurb wanted me to do


----------



## Mick (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> it's for a  surprise Kurb wanted me to do



Speaking of, what happened to Kurb


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 25, 2020)

I lost my headphones


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Mick said:


> Speaking of, what happened to Kurb


mmmm suspension until the 28


----------



## Mick (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> mmmm suspension until the 28


Ah okay, gotcha


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Hhhhh
I need to work on the cosy challenge later
Need to figure out a villager I can do with the stuff I have


----------



## Mick (Aug 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Hhhhh
> I need to work on the cosy challenge later
> Need to figure out a villager I can do with the stuff I have



Barold?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

im also stepping back from being active on tbt starting tomorrow


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I lost my headphones
> View attachment 309884


Rip


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

college things


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> im also stepping back from being active on tbt starting tomorrow


why

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020



Origami said:


> college things


oh
:C


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Hm....
I don't like Barold that much....
I wonder...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> im also stepping back from being active on tbt starting tomorrow


we're gonna miss you


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

barold is the reason I don't play new leaf


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> barold is the reason I don't play new leaf


At this point I'm just spamming my y button too much


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

so for my last post of the night
barold is ok






FrogslimeOfficial said:


> we're gonna miss you


you know where to find me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> At this point I'm just spamming my y button too much


Wdym


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Wdym


y same


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> so for my last post of the night
> barold is ok
> View attachment 309886
> 
> you know where to find me


i can't use discord to talk to anyone else so rip
im gonna miss you too


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

my cheap headphones just broke in half


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

I have discord
But I don't have the time to give my user
My user is the same as Tbt


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Cool


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 309895


Uh-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

whoa I just got hit with a wave of
a weird emotion


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

I have thoughts again
While doing my English schoolwork


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

time to blast kpop while poorly drawing persona 5 characters


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

I poorly draw males


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

bruh wth this is so weird


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I poorly draw males


finished drawing yusuke

practice makes perfect except when it doesn't


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Aaaaa

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020

There's something that stood out to me in my schoolwork
Not in a offensive way though


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

woomy intensifies


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

I miss Goanimate


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 25, 2020)

@ProbablyNotJosuke explain this
eggsplain


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

I tried laying my head down and got super dizzy
I'm such a mess

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020



Enxssi said:


> View attachment 309899
> @ProbablyNotJosuke explain this
> eggsplain


what even


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Go animate should return


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 309899
> @ProbablyNotJosuke explain this
> eggsplain


omg he's a mother


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Mick said:


> Is correct
> Sounds possible.
> 
> I highly recommend checking out the little lullabies, sparkles in the sky and sleepover contest, they'll already have you halfway there. Add 15 for 7 rounds of starry snaps and you will only need 15 more


I can’t think of haikus for the life of me


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

The signature has a watermark that says GoAnimate


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> The signature has a watermark that says GoAnimate


not what I meant


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Nonetheless a haiku relevant to the theme...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

OKAY BROS ALADDIN'S HAREM PANTS LOOK LIKE FLUFFY BREAD


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Why bread


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> OKAY BROS ALADDIN'S HAREM PANTS LOOK LIKE FLUFFY BREAD


Uh


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> OKAY BROS ALADDIN'S HAREM PANTS LOOK LIKE FLUFFY BREAD


annnndd quoted


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

FOR THE LONGEST TIME I'VE WANTED TO EAT HIS PANTS


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> annnndd quoted


amazing

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> FOR THE LONGEST TIME I'VE WANTED TO EAT HIS PANTS


to the cursed comments thread


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

bREAD


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

This is going to be a bit confusing


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 309902
> bREAD


it's called white pants


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

The pants look like Marshmallows


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

They look like bread dough and I love bread dough


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> They look like bread dough and I love bread dough


don't you need to cook it


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Raw bread pants


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> FOR THE LONGEST TIME I'VE WANTED TO EAT HIS PANTS


um


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> don't you need to cook it


I'd rather not
I used to go to The Rock and they'd serve pizza dough and I'd just eat it


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 25, 2020)

haha context goes ...


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Does anyone wear food?
I don't


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> um


tell me it doesn't look like delicious dough

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

No


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

loafers


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> tell me it doesn't look like delicious dough
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020
> 
> View attachment 309907


I don’t want to eat feet bread


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I don’t want to eat feet bread


I do 
I want bread everything


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I do
> I want bread everything


Even I don’t like bread that much
im calling the police


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

I just noticed my English schoolwork has a typo


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Even I don’t like bread that much
> im calling the police


what're they gonna do? arrest me?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what're they gonna do? arrest me?


I will call the authorities


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I will call the authorities


what're they gonna do, authoratize me?


----------



## Mick (Aug 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I can’t think of haikus for the life of me



You still have quite a while to do it! No rush :0


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

I just learned my sense of humor is trash


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 25, 2020)

I just glance at this thread and suddenly bread clothing. I'd say I'm shocked but I knew what I was getting into when I clicked here.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

eating bread clothes is ew


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

there's so many things that I wanna eat that would kill me


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 309899
> @ProbablyNotJosuke explain this
> eggsplain


Oh ok


Spoiler: Story tiem



So years ago a small studio released their own fan comic based on JoJo’s Bizarre Adventure, focused on their own alternate universe of it. In this, all the Crusaders survived and Jotaro and Kakyoin are married Yeah they liked the JotaKak ship and who can blame them, anyway One night Kak gave birth to... an egg. I have no idea how, but Joot and Kak did the forbidden and Kak woke up with an egg. Polnareff is the only one who was weirded out by the thing and yes, a normal human baby came from the egg.

There’s more about the kid but we don’t talk about that


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

am saddd


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

I'm subscribed to a subreddit that's about eating bees I don't remember this


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 25, 2020)

So babies aren’t made by hand holding, eggs randomly spawn in beds


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

my stomach hurtt


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

We don't wear food
Its for consumption


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

the nissan gt r preorder is inevitable


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> We don't wear food
> Its for consumption


explain ring pop


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Oh ok
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Story tiem
> ...


_*???????*_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> explain ring pop


Explain bread gloves


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Ring pop is to be worn and consumed


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*???????*_


_Weird stuff man_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Weird stuff man_


_why_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

hey guys wanna come to my dinner party


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Ring pop is to be worn and consumed


so food is for wearing


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _why_


_because eggs, everyone knows that’s how babies are born_


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

May I bang my head on a wall then


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 309916
> hey guys wanna come to my dinner party


I’m allergic to bees, do you have any hornets instead


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 309916
> hey guys wanna come to my dinner party


that's all you had to say I'm in


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _because eggs, everyone knows that’s how babies are born_


storks


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I’m allergic to bees, do you have any hornets instead


Yeah
Or we have the
_wasp option_


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _because eggs, everyone knows that’s how babies are born_


_mhm I see_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020



Clockwise said:


>


mood


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Trash 3.0 confirmed?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

if storks brought kids does that mean
we're all adopted


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

People being allergic to things can't relate wait isn't everyone allergic to bugs we all have reactions-


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


>


y same


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> if storks brought kids does that mean
> we're all adopted


forcefully


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

I'd like deeper context on storks


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

I want a good roasted stork for dinner

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020

or raw meat cubes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I want a good roasted stork for dinner
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020
> 
> or raw meat cubes


I bet this was how I was born 

I was getting sent to the "useless baby" inferno but someone shot the stork so I fell on an innocent family's house


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Mick said:


> You still have quite a while to do it! No rush :0


I did decide to do a sleepover with my Arctin cast (my catalog is bigger there) and I am decent with making patterns so I’ll do a firework design.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I bet this was how I was born
> 
> I was getting sent to the "useless baby" inferno but someone shot the stork so I fell on an innocent family's house


yeah sorry 'bout that whoops
tasted real good though


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yeah sorry 'bout that whoops
> tasted real good though


bruh


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

I need to figure out for cozy challenge still...
Are small backpacks ok?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I need to figure out for cozy challenge still...
> Are small backpacks ok?


Idk


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I need to figure out for cozy challenge still...
> Are small backpacks ok?


small backpacks are cute


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

I j us t wanted to finish my sad drawing of my oc qwq


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> small backpacks are cute


most small things are cute


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> storks


H*nd h*lding


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> H*nd h*lding


bruh


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Social distancing


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Social distancing


why


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> why


Saltyy, you know why.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 309916
> hey guys wanna come to my dinner party


That’s one of my special ingredients


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> H*nd h*lding


Do you want to,,,, h*ld h*nds


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Why are we mentioning
H*nd H*lding


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Do you want to,,,, h*ld h*nds


uh


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> uh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

I want someone to h*ld h*nds with
My palms are sweaty though


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


>


o.o


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Bees look delicious


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> o.o


why not tho


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Bees look delicious


No


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Did anyone know tarantulas and scorpions are edible


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

There's so many things I wanna eat
Frogs
Bees
Aladdin's pants
So many


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Did anyone know tarantulas and scorpions are edible


who asked you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

And the Sultan's hat in Aladdin
Or Lottie's ballgowns in Princess and the Frog


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

People told me that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

;;

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 309920
> View attachment 309921


Why


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Why


I like food that gives me p a  i n


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I like food that gives me p a  i n


I hate you so much rn


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

I was struggling to find a box then I found my holographic galaxy photo box covered in holographic stars   I'm getting back into the cozy challenge


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I hate you so much rn


thank goodness someone finally said it I actually got someone to say it I'm so proud


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 25, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> So babies aren’t made by hand holding, eggs randomly spawn in beds


that is how chickens lay eggs


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

All I've eaten for the past 3 hours is a bunch of yogurt


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> All I've eaten for the past 3 hours is a bunch of yogurt


I haven't eaten anything since 11am

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020

s e n d h e l p


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I haven't eaten anything since 11am
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020
> 
> s e n d h e l p


ea t


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I haven't eaten anything since 11am
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020
> 
> s e n d h e l p


_*eat*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

There's another sub called We Eat Wasps that I just joined I'm so proud rn


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

So yes I have an addiction to space yes.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I haven't eaten anything since 11am
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020
> 
> s e n d h e l p


*eat*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

I'll dedicate my box to Filbert and fill it with worldwide snacks. He can finally make his dream of trying food world wide will come true.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 25, 2020)

how come y’all just be eating tortillas and bees I don’t exactly always eat 3 meals myself bu t


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> how come y’all just be eating tortillas and bees I don’t exactly always eat 3 meals myself bu t


do you want me to p u k e
tortillas/uncrustables are the best


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ea t





ohare01 said:


> _*eat*_





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *eat*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> how come y’all just be eating tortillas and bees I don’t exactly always eat 3 meals myself bu t


im feeling sick so im just eating a ton of yogurt


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

I ate..what did I eat..?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

i can feel a mental breakdown coming soon  oh no


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


>


pls eat im worried about you now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

if the food doesn't bring *p a i n* I don't want it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> do you want me to p u k e
> tortillas/uncrustables are the best


why are you puking so much are you ok


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Oh yeah a roast beef sandwhich with no mayo


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> pls eat im worried about you now


no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why are you puking so much are you ok


I don't know yet but I emailed someone about it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

my stomach hurts for not eating but I don't w a n t to eat

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020

I guess I drank water with flavor powder an hour ago so should be ok


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

guess what time it is


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> guess what time it is


9:56


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> my stomach hurts for not eating but I don't w a n t to eat
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020
> 
> I guess I drank water with flavor powder an hour ago so should be ok


You're not becoming anorexic are you?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> You're not becoming anorexic are you?


wh


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Do you want to,,,, h*ld h*nds


_DID YOU OFFER PREMARITAL H*ND H*LDING IN THIS CHRISTIAN HOUSEHOLD??_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> You're not becoming anorexic are you?


Yeah Salt that ain't good


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _DID YOU OFFER PREMARITAL H*ND H*LDING IN THIS CHRISTIAN HOUSEHOLD??_


_I-
yes _


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

*Anorexic girls aren't cute. *


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I-
> yes _


_Bro _


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Now hold on omw to marry my boyfriend so I can have a snake


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Bro _


_do you want to _


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _do you want to _


y'all there's a PANDEMIC


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> y'all there's a PANDEMIC


Amen


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> y'all there's a PANDEMIC


but-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> You're not becoming anorexic are you?


what does that mean


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 25, 2020)

Imagine handholding

~this post was posted by the lonely gang~


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

*Let me repeat anorexic girls aren't cute.*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what does that mean


It's an eating disorder.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It's an eating disorder.
> View attachment 309941


I don't think I have it 

it's not that I want to lose weight any more it's just that I don't want to eat despite starving


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what does that mean


It means you don't want to eat no matter how hungry you get and it ends up getting out of hand and it's just not good
It usually starts because of being overly anxious about your weight
But you usually end up getting really underweight..

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020



Saltyy said:


> I don't think I have it
> 
> it's not that I want to lose weight any more it's just that I don't want to eat despite starving


that's still really bad

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Amen


pls


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I don't think I have it
> 
> it's not that I want to lose weight any more it's just that I don't want to eat despite starving


I believe that can still lead to anorexia, but let me check.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 25, 2020)

why is evryone sick im woried now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

..okay


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

What if there was H*ndh*lding in NH


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I don't think I have it
> 
> it's not that I want to lose weight any more it's just that I don't want to eat despite starving


*For every one time I hear you say you haven't eaten and don't want to eat I'll pretend you don't exist and our friendship will be on the line. *


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What if there was H*ndh*lding in NH


yes please
and hugging


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

The closest thing I could find is avoidant/restrictive food intake disorder. Keep in mind though that self-diagnoses isn't good an if it persists, please try to seek medical help.




__





						Learn about 6 common types of eating disorders and their symptoms.
					

Eating disorders are characterized by abnormal or disturbed eating habits, and they are quite common. This articles describes 6 of the most common eating disorders and their symptoms.




					www.healthline.com
				




	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020

I take that back. It might be more complex than what I read, but still watch what you do and don't eat.


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

I wonder what happens if crime existed in NH though


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *For every one time I hear you say you haven't eaten and don't want to eat I'll pretend you don't exist and our friendship will be on the line. *


why


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I wonder what happens if crime existed in NH though


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

I want to steal from nooks cranny


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> why


please eat..


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

okay fine I'll eat something my legs hurt and it might be related to that


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Imagine stealing from Redd


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> okay fine I'll eat something my legs hurt and it might be related to that


good


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

reminds me that I should find some dinner

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020

gonna reheat McDonald's


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> why


Because I care so much. So much so, that I'll sacrifice our friendship until I hear of better eating habits. Besides I'll be realistic no body likes super skinny girls. I've done research and they are considered to be the least attractive. People like girls with a good layer of flesh,,


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> reminds me that I should find some dinner
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020
> 
> gonna reheat McDonald's


I wish I had some


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Because I care so much. So much so, that I'll sacrifice our friendship until I hear of better eating habits. Besides I'll be realistic no body likes super skinny girls. I've done research and they are considered to be the least attractive. People like girls with a good layer of flesh,,


but what if you're fat like me :/


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Those poor runway models they're so grossly..*skinny*


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> but what if you're fat like me :/


thicc


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> but what if you're fat like me :/


You do know people like chubby girls more so than super skinny girls?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

change of plans I'm eating a cold mcdonald's burger

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020

m not bad


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> thicc


uhm


Milky star said:


> You do know people like chubby girls more so than super skinny girls?


fr?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

I'm not gay but *Chubby girls are cute they aren't chubby they are thicc and deserve the upmost love. *


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Hm...
I think I should get another lozenge....


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> but what if you're fat like me :/


I'm fat too..


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 25, 2020)

it dodnt matr your weight as long as your helthy


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm not gay but *Chubby girls are cute they aren't chubby they are thicc and deserve the upmost love. *


aaaaaaaaaaAAAAAA

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020



Enxssi said:


> it dodnt matr your weight as long as your helthy


idk if I am


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> uhm
> 
> fr?


fOr rEAl *Did Josuke stop existing or something?*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> fOr rEAl *Did Josuke stop existing or something?*


_ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> it dodnt matr your weight as long as your helthy


bruh


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

I used to be skinny, but I am somewhat in the middle of fat and skinny


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I used to be skinny, but I am somewhat in the middle of fat and skinny


Ma'am that's called the average


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

I guess thats why people call me neutral


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

*Let me repeat all girls are cute but if you super sickly skinny that ain't cute,, chubby thicc girls are cute*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You do know people like chubby girls more so than super skinny girls?


Agreed queen, medium is premium


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

I'm just over here like

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Agreed queen, medium is premium


_fimqvddqhjqbq_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Let me repeat all girls are cute but if you super sickly skinny that ain't cute,, chubby thicc girls are cute*


bruh


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Let me repeat all girls are cute but if you super sickly skinny that ain't cute,, chubby thicc girls are cute*


aaajavcqxqgqiqjbv


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm just over here like
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020
> 
> ...


The boy gets it. MMMM


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

my arms are like twigs send help


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Even though I'm neutral, I can be chaotic sometimes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> The boy gets it. MMMM


*ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> bruh


E  a T e a t a l o t


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> E  a T e a t a l o t


No


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

vitamin gummies mmmmmmmm


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 25, 2020)

That doesn’t mean being overweight is good though


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> No


*Y e s *

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> That doesn’t mean being overweight is good though


O k a y y e a h b u t


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> That doesn’t mean being overweight is good though


hhh


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

I eat healthy
I am restricted on take out, so... Yeah...
Most food I eat nowadays is not takeout


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

guys I'm not- i- qiqhqqpqgqv


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

finished the cold burger
not as enjoyable as I thought


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Aye..sometimes I wish I was a bit chubby. Just a bit

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> finished the cold burger
> not as enjoyable as I thought


;;


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Leftover Mcdonalds never go well sometimes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Aye..sometimes I wish I was a bit chubby. Just a bit
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020
> 
> ...


i don't want to be but-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

I eat when I have negative emotions

I eat too much and now I barely eat BECAUSE of negative emotions q-q


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

there's a lot of fast food places, if not all, that do not taste good as leftovers


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i don't want to be but-


I'd rather be bony skinny tbh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I eat when I have negative emotions
> 
> I eat too much and now I barely eat BECAUSE of negative emotions q-q


and you know what some guys like girls who eat a lot. Keep eating mmm


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I'd rather be bony skinny tbh


but it's still bad


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I'd rather be bony skinny tbh


that's pretty unhealthy too and can pose the same health risks as being overweight


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> and you know what some guys like girls who eat a lot. Keep eating mmm


afqoqj1c1cqahuqi


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

azsdoijpkl;['


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

"Weighing too little can contribute to a weakened immune system, fragile bones and feeling tired."


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

I think I almost finished my English schoolwork for the week


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

On a somewhat related note, I fear death more than I did before I joined the forums. The thought of not being able to talk to you guys anymore scares me.
I don't know if that makes me clingy or caring.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> On a somewhat related note, I fear death more than I did before I joined the forums. The thought of not being able to talk to you guys anymore scares me.
> I don't know if that makes me clingy or caring.


Caring


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> On a somewhat related note, I fear death more than I did before I joined the forums. The thought of not being able to talk to you guys anymore scares me.
> I don't know if that makes me clingy or caring.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Oh no I'm talking about emotions


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> On a somewhat related note, I fear death more than I did before I joined the forums. The thought of not being able to talk to you guys anymore scares me.
> I don't know if that makes me clingy or caring.


Look death in the eyes and say "Not today my guy I got roof scones to make."


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Look death in the eyes and say "Not today my guy I got roof scones to make."


I have a confession

*I did not make the scone*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> On a somewhat related note, I fear death more than I did before I joined the forums. The thought of not being able to talk to you guys anymore scares me.
> I don't know if that makes me clingy or caring.


I welcome death tbh


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

okay but,,,
since meeting Josuke I've felt that way and even moreso joining here

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020



Saltyy said:


> I welcome death tbh


;-;


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Starbucks' roof flavored scone


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I have a confession
> 
> *I did not make the scone*


B u t y ou put it on the roof


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> okay but,,,
> since meeting Josuke I've felt that way and even moreso joining here
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020
> ...


sorry but it's the truth


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I welcome death tbh


that's how it is for me mostly but just a few minutes ago I thought about it and I didn't like it
if I didn't find the forum I probably would be meh about it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> that's how it is for me mostly but just a few minutes ago I thought about it and I didn't like it
> if I didn't find the forum I probably would be meh about it


I gotta say if I just let out early I wouldn't be too mad about it


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

This is depressing
There is no such thing as roof flavored scone on google


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

uhm anyways the emotions and feelings aside


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Imagine if I didn't join lol


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> that's how it is for me mostly but just a few minutes ago I thought about it and I didn't like it
> if I didn't find the forum I probably would be meh about it


yeah it's because of you guys and Josuke id never attempt suicide
I do think about it but I'd never attempt it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> This is depressing
> There is no such thing as roof flavored scone on google


*FBI OPEN UP*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Imagine if I didn't join lol


sadness


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> yeah it's because of you guys and Josuke id never attempt suicide
> I do think about it but I'd never attempt it


oh my please don't


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

what if i never did


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I do think about it but I'd never attempt it


too pain sensitive to try


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh my please don't


i won't


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> too pain sensitive to try


Salty..


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what if i never did


it's a weird thing to think about but you definitely played a part in me having a good time here


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what if i never did


Then I couldn't ship 



Spoiler: uvu



peybri


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> it's a weird thing to think about but you definitely played a part in me having a good time here


really?  

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020



Milky star said:


> Then I couldn't ship
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 25, 2020)

hi ya'll i just jumped off an airplane and landed on the ship-


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

*Oh and about suicide I find it very selfish *


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> .


I am thou, thou art doxxed my name

thou must edit your post


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> View attachment 309973


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I am thou, thou art doxxed my name
> 
> thou must edit your post


k


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> really?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020
> 
> ...


mmmmmm yeah definitely 
don't know why it's hard for me to make friends and I still can't wrap my head around it or bring myself to say the word half the time, but you and the others were so nice to me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> k


nvm don't I just wanted to use the persona 5 thing


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> nvm don't I just wanted to use the persona 5 thing


i did already so


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i did already so


whatever then lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> hi ya'll i just jumped off an airplane and landed on the ship-


Hi welcome to chaos I'm mother milky


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> mmmmmm yeah definitely
> don't know why it's hard for me to make friends and I still can't wrap my head around it or bring myself to say the word half the time, but you and the others were so nice to me


Aww well I'm glad I could make your stay here more enjoyable :3

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020



Dawnpiplup said:


> hi ya'll i just jumped off an airplane and landed on the ship-


hello


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

you ever just drink something cold and instead of brain freeze have

internal stomach mouth throat freeze


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> you ever just drink something cold and instead of brain freeze have
> 
> internal stomach mouth throat freeze


Y e s


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)

GUYS  besides the dysphoria from deadnaming and misgendering at school i felt good and very valid  it’s like the badness CONFIRMED that I wasn’t ‘faking it’ because it made me seriously stressed??


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Y e s


that's me right now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> hi ya'll i just jumped off an airplane and landed on the ship-


I’m the feral child (and sometimes deer)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 25, 2020)

nice to meet ya'll where the refreshments at tho


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> GUYS  besides the dysphoria from deadnaming and misgendering at school i felt good and very valid  it’s like the badness CONFIRMED that I wasn’t ‘faking it’ because it made me seriously stressed??


1 give me their address and a spare knife 
2. at least that's good


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> GUYS  besides the dysphoria from deadnaming and misgendering at school i felt good and very valid  it’s like the badness CONFIRMED that I wasn’t ‘faking it’ because it made me seriously stressed??


You're always valid! 
And, I'm super sorry about people using your deadname and misgendering you.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> nice to meet ya'll where the refreshments at tho


*points at family size bag of Doritos in the corner*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> nice to meet ya'll where the refreshments at tho


just over there around the corner


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Internal freezing


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> nice to meet ya'll where the refreshments at tho


Um...erm...where I’m at there’s only forest stew (and due to Evwirt’s laws I’d suggest NOT eating it)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> 1 give me their address and a spare knife
> 2. at least that's good





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> You're always valid!
> And, I'm super sorry about people using your deadname and misgendering you.


Ty  I love u guys so much  I should say this more often but you are all amazing and you’ve helped me through a lot


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> nice to meet ya'll where the refreshments at tho


You want milk owo


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Ty  I love u guys so much  I should say this more often but you are all amazing and you’ve helped me through a lot


I try lol


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

We have a lot of stuff here


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 25, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> GUYS  besides the dysphoria from deadnaming and misgendering at school i felt good and very valid  it’s like the badness CONFIRMED that I wasn’t ‘faking it’ because it made me seriously stressed??


Lads ladies and lassoes, prepare to commit a felon


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

You ever just eating stuff and then suddenly you just hate looking at what your eating and put it away because of it


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You want milk owo



im down


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> You ever just eating stuff and then suddenly you just hate looking at what your eating and put it away because of it


no


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> You ever just eating stuff and then suddenly you just hate looking at what your eating and put it away because of it


Yea


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Yea


ok


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> You ever just eating stuff and then suddenly you just hate looking at what your eating and put it away because of it


mmmm yeah


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Lads ladies and lassoes, prepare to commit a felon


*grabs crowbar*
*we move at midnight*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> You ever just eating stuff and then suddenly you just hate looking at what your eating and put it away because of it


not really hate 


more like 

"why am I eating this again I don't feel like it"


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

_food is food_
except for vegetables


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *grabs crowbar*
> *we move at midnight*


 we move now


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Sometimes I question life when I do something


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 25, 2020)

_Ahaha tmw your irl friends feel deadbeat because they don’t even attempt to socialize in the group and you still have no way of seeing them_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 25, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *grabs crowbar*
> *we move at midnight*



WAIT IMMA JOIN I CALL SHOTGUN IN THE WHITE VAN THO


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _food is food_
> except for vegetables


I've never heard such facts before

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020



Dawnpiplup said:


> WAIT IMMA JOIN I CALL SHOTGUN IN THE WHITE VAN THO


like a gun or front seat


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Ahaha tmw your irl friends feel deadbeat because they don’t even attempt to socialize in the group and you still have no way of seeing them_


:C


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 25, 2020)

BOTH


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> BOTH


AHA Y E S


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)

Anywho,, I gotta sleep now!!

I’m THIS CLOSE  TO SENDING U GUYS GOOD VIBES SO DONT EVEN TEST ME


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> :C


@ProbablyNotJosuke i got a knife gimme their addresses


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

What is happening


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 25, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Anywho,, I gotta sleep now!!
> 
> I’m THIS CLOSE  TO SENDING U GUYS GOOD VIBES SO DONT EVEN TEST ME



hey sleep well lovely! <3


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> im down


*owo good answer*


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What is happening



tbh I don't ****ing know but we've got moral support and ****posting 

gonna reach my post goals LMAO


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 25, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> hey sleep well lovely! <3


Ty!! 
Goodnight everyone!
I’ll see you tomorrow!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

hhhhhhhh I'm getting closer to 10k


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Hhhh
I can't think of anything for the cosy thing....
I have limited stuff
I need a villager that likes to do drawing and reading...


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 25, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Anywho,, I gotta sleep now!!
> 
> I’m THIS CLOSE  TO SENDING U GUYS GOOD VIBES SO DONT EVEN TEST ME


Goodnight AND DONT EVEN TRY TO ACT LIKE YOU CAN V I B E MORE THAN NE


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Goodnight AND DONT EVEN TRY TO ACT LIKE YOU CAN V I B E MORE THAN NE


but I can


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 25, 2020)

Can I have some vibes


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> but I can


Try me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Try me


i w i l l


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

I forgot what my avi was for a second there


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 25, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Can I have some vibes


_Yes you may my child 
(>•-•)>v good vibes
And remember that violence isn’t the answer, but it’s a great option_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Yes you may my child
> (>•-•)>v good vibes
> And remember that violence isn’t the answer, but it’s a great option_


I also want this on my gravestone


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I also want this on my gravestone


_well he said violence is a great option _


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Anything on my About page should be on my gravestone tbh


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I also want this on my gravestone


I want “I’d rather die standing than live kneeling” on mine


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

I have no vibes at all sometimes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

I want..
What do I want on mine?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Anything on my About page should be on my gravestone tbh


emojis included


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

My about page is nothing


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

I haven't actually decided what I want on mine


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Sorry for disappearing I'm trying to draw a character


----------



## Jacob (Aug 25, 2020)

10k posts gang


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 309806
> @Seastar
> from kurb


I accidentally want to stay with an Inkling


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I haven't actually decided what I want on mine


well hopefully you got a few more years to decide


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 25, 2020)

Jacob said:


> 10k posts gang


give me your posts I must become part of this gang


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

The high posters hang out here


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> well hopefully you got a few more years to decide


hopefully?
hhhh I don't wanna die yet


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

Jacob said:


> 10k posts gang


Wait, who are you?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> give me your posts I must become part of this gang


omg wait I have more than Enx I feel happy


----------



## Jacob (Aug 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> give me your posts I must become part of this gang


sorry this is 5 years in the making


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> omg wait I have more than Enx I feel happy


that is too much


----------



## Jacob (Aug 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wait, who are you?


Jacob


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Jacob said:


> sorry this is 5 years in the making


i got more than you in like 5-6 months


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

and on my grave I want
 "shoutout to the basement dwellers on The Bell Tree forums for being my childhood"


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 25, 2020)

Jacob said:


> 10k posts gang



HELL YEA ITS YO BOI JACOB OUT HERE


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

*me with 13k posts sitting here*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

My dad's name is Jacob lmao


----------



## Jacob (Aug 25, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> HELL YEA ITS YO BOI JACOB OUT HERE


Just us 2015 basement dwellers


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 25, 2020)

Ow my neck sounded like a glow stick


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 25, 2020)

GUCCI GANG GUCCI GANG GUCCI GANG


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Ow my neck sounded like a glow stick


Are you alright?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

I legit
no joke
want some of the posts on this thread to be on my actual headstone
And if that wish isn't fulfilled I'm gonna lose it


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 25, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Ow my neck sounded like a glow stick


my bones at 11pm be like


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> My dad's name is Jacob lmao


I knew some people name Jacob once


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> my bones at 11pm be like


From the joints or shuffling


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> From the joints or shuffling


you didn't answer my question
are you ok


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

No seriously, I don't know who Jacob is.
Dawnpiplup looks extremely familiar, though.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Ow my neck sounded like a glow stick


mmmm hatching time


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 25, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> From the joints or shuffling


I go down the stairs
and suddenly
_crrkt_


----------



## Jacob (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> My dad's name is Jacob lmao


crazy that I have a kid named ohare


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Jacob said:


> crazy that I have a kid named ohare


_what_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I go down the stairs
> and suddenly
> _crrkt_


are you sure it's not the skeleton under your stairs


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

I should've joined in 2016 or 17 to be honest


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Urgh I was working on contest stuff. It’s aight but nothing extremely spectacular


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> are you sure it's not the skeleton under your stairs


I will let that remark slide but this is the last time


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I will let that remark slide but this is the last time


I like to kiss mine goodnight


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 25, 2020)

wait I’ll go check


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

I found a shoe box for the cosy challenge
Now I have to fix it to make it look a bit appealing


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 25, 2020)

no it’s just my crackety bones


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I found a shoe box for the cosy challenge
> Now I have to fix it to make it look a bit appealing



Nice!! Good luck!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Ignored gang


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

hey kids today we're gonna flirt with death


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hey kids today we're gonna flirt with death


Just normal life in Evwirt


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I go down the stairs
> and suddenly
> _crrkt_


Whenever my siblings would walk down the stairs, we wouldn’t even need to hear the footsteps to tell it’s my older brother cause it sounds like _crack crunch pop crrkt _

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hey kids today we're gonna flirt with death


Right here right now on Total Drama Island


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

;;


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Whenever my siblings would walk down the stairs, we wouldn’t even need to hear the footsteps to tell it’s my older brother cause it sounds like _crack crunch pop crrkt _
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020
> 
> ...


Your brother was hatching
Maybe it's a thing after puberty


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Whenever my siblings would walk down the stairs, we wouldn’t even need to hear the footsteps to tell it’s my older brother cause it sounds like _crack crunch pop crrkt _
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020
> 
> ...


Wowie


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

There's a total drama simulator at brantsteele


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hey kids today we're gonna flirt with death


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 309994


*FrogslimeOfficial is crying in the background*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 309994


Hey Grimmy ;]


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hey Grimmy ;]


o.o

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020

I ship it


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 25, 2020)

back in 2009 if you were part of a band you could not die


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

hhh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> back in 2009 if you were part of a band you could not die


those people are dead now


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

nvm


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> This is depressing
> I want to make reaper children in Sims 4
> Thank goodness I can still do it in Sims 3


Uh


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ;;


What wrong


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> nvm


_what_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> What wrong


i was asking if you were ok and you ignored me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> nvm


don't want death kids anymore?


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

I keep slipping up
Might as well edit my quote and remove it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I keep slipping up
> Might as well edit my quote and remove it


Bruh


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _what_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020
> 
> ...


I didn’t notice since i’m always on and off the forum and i just skip straight to the newest message half the time


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

brb gonna go marry the Grim Reaper


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Did y’all know that gardening is serious business in Evwirt?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I didn’t notice since i’m always on and off the forum and i just skip straight to the newest message half the time


oh alright


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

I want to change my title to trash 3.0 again


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> brb gonna go marry the Grim Reaper


ok


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I want to change my title to trash 3.0 again


_*No*_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

Sorry for vanishing... my brother talked nonstop about video games.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I want to change my title to trash 3.0 again


No


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Just a precaution I will change to a C for now
Because I need a new icon...
And I am having a hard time looking for one


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Sorry for vanishing... my brother talked nonstop about video games.


I vanished to make entries for contests


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Just a precaution I will change to a C for now
> Because I need a new icon...
> And I am having a hard time looking for one


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

if anyone is trash i am haha


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> if anyone is trash i am haha


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 309997


no you're not


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> if anyone is trash i am haha





Saltyy said:


> View attachment 309997


Y'all are a bunch of liars smh


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Y'all are a bunch of liars smh


no u


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> if anyone is trash i am haha


No, I'm cephalopod trash


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no you're not


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no u


_how dare you_


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Uno intensifies


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> No, I'm cephalopod trash


I’m cervid trash


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

I
I am the true trash


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Uno intensifies


_Nanbaka Nanbaka Nanbaka_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _Nanbaka Nanbaka Nanbaka_


nanbakery


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

I was mentioning reverse, but maybe that as well


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

Ugh, I'm starving... I hate waiting for food...


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 310000I
> I am the true trash


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 310002


Yea


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

do y'all like my beautiful creation


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

im trash not yall

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 310003
> do y'all like my beautiful creation


why


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 310003
> do y'all like my beautiful creation


Here's mine:


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> im trash not yall
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020
> 
> ...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 310006


n o


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Guys I don’t like eating grass it’s gross


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Am I one of the most pickiest users here?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why


the answer will be revealed soon enough


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Am I one of the most pickiest users here?


By food choices or...?


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

I'm too picky with my choices sometimes...
And food maybe


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> By food choices or...?


If that’s the case I’m probably on the opposite side of that


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> n o


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

why is airboarder so stupidly strict with how many you can get wrong before it's just ok


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

I figured out the game from Krub's icon
Its Among us
I should try playing it someday


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I figured out the game from Krub's icon
> Its Among us
> I should try playing it someday


more like not among us hah


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Ok


C


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why is airboarder so stupidly strict with how many you can get wrong before it's just ok


casually rambles about rh


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> casually rambles about rh


*prepares persona*


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

hm...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

Okay, I have to go now because food is ready. Bye!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

oh boy am I tired


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

I need to get water


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

I'm questioning life again


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

poggers


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> poggers


Um...um...what’s your pfp?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 25, 2020)

aesthetic tumblr post


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Um...um...what’s your pfp?


its how i'll be remembered


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> poggers


he returns


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 310031
> aesthetic tumblr post


amazing


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 310031
> aesthetic tumblr post


e


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 310031
> aesthetic tumblr post


My aesthetic? Enxssi.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> he returns


i saw 2015 basement dwellers and had to assert my 2017 dweller presence

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020

gonna go back to hockey again
when will i return nobody knows


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> i saw 2015 basement dwellers and had to assert my 2017 dweller presence


@Jacob


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> its how i'll be remembered


Oh no


----------



## Jacob (Aug 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> @Jacob


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

2 different eras


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 25, 2020)

Alright first picture posted will be a crappy (wait how do you spell aestecic?) 

Annddd start!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Jacob said:


>


Hai!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Alright first picture posted will be a crappy (wait how do you spell aestecic?)
> 
> Annddd start!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hai!


hii


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 25, 2020)

i *dream* of getting a cool lineup


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

i dream of peaceful sleep

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020

i must go now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 25, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Alright first picture posted will be a crappy (wait how do you spell aestecic?)
> 
> Annddd start!


On a random aesthetic generator I got “rat vintage” as mine. I’m afraid of what that is


----------



## Jacob (Aug 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i *dream* of getting a cool lineup


having a cool lineup is very important


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 25, 2020)

moon farmer


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 310036
> moon farmer


how else we gonna get that cheese


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 310036
> moon farmer


before i go i wanna try this link it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

****


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 25, 2020)

...........

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020



Origami said:


> before i go i wanna try this link it







__





						StackPath
					





					www.generatorland.com


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 310039
> ...........


How weird I'm down

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020




YESSSS


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

or


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi hello I'm sad again


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 310041
> or
> View attachment 310044


thank obama farmers if it weren’t for them we wouldnt have any obamium


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 25, 2020)

found seastars


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

Neopet squid 

woah


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

I think I found Matty’s actual aesthetic


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

kurby


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

wowie


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)

ok


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 310060
> ok


LOL


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

I also got “woodland garbage” but I refreshed too quickly also we prolly should keep the stuff with bad words out of it


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

Image too large but
Naruto witch

_I have an idea_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

if this is my last post for a while remember me


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

Royal trash

how did they get me in there


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

I also got woodland vintage


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020

okay but the slime demon one


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

haha aestecic go


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> haha aestecic go
> View attachment 310069


LMAO YES


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> haha aestecic go
> View attachment 310069


oh whoops sorry forgot to write I'm dead inside on it at least 3 times


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> oh whoops sorry forgot to write I'm dead inside on it at least 3 times


ping pong player is dead inside
seems legit


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

aestecic 100


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 310070
> aestecic 100


you can't even tell what it is anymore


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Guys am back


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Help



Spoiler


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Help
> 
> 
> 
> ...


meme garbage

I can't believe they used me I'm famous


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Time to try the generator


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Help
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UW isn’t a swamp witch...she technically isn’t a forest witch either...


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

I got business demon

reminds me of someone


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

I found more


Spoiler


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Thats a lot of squid


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Thats a lot of squid


That word just happens to catch my attention lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> That word just happens to catch my attention lol


It’s like forest and woodland for me lol.

speaking of which: I need to head off for the night. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Sounds like cephalopod overlord


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Anyway... "Futuristic Squid" is literally Splatoon, so I think I'm done.
I wanted to get Crab Rave, though


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Business demon just sounds chaotic to me


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Business demon just sounds chaotic to me


I found images of that on Google.


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Should I redo the sig and avi I made?
I came up with something better this time

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020

Although it’s going to take a while, but I’ll change to it when I’m no longer sick


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

hmm


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Squib


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

I’ve been drawing with crayon in Clip studio and it looks a bit dreamy like


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Yea okay I sleep


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Hhhh
I need a villager for the cosy snap thingy


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 26, 2020)

Does my soap bar taste as good as it smells? Let’s find out


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

That moment when you completely lose it and start RPing with yourself in a group chat.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Does my soap bar taste as good as it smells? Let’s find out


_*DONT*_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*DONT*_


But...peppermint


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> But...peppermint


_*NO*_
you're not getting poisoned from soap on my watch


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Business demon just sounds chaotic to me


Slenderman?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*NO*_
> you're not getting poisoned from soap on my watch


Nah the soap i use is nontoxic so it’s good


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Does my soap bar taste as good as it smells? Let’s find out


Yes
I am a reliable source


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Nah the soap i use is nontoxic so it’s good


_I don't care I don't want you to eat soap_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yes
> I am a reliable source


*Frog stop*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Josuke, just sayin', that'll make you cursed.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 26, 2020)

_Hmmm, peppermint sounds good ngl_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Josuke, just sayin', that'll make you cursed.


I shall not eat the soap like a normal not cursed individual because i am a non cursed individual


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Hmmm, peppermint sounds good ngl_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020
> 
> ...


good
because if you try to I'm coming over there


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I shall not eat the soap like a normal not cursed individual because i am a non cursed individual


Ah, young Josuke. You remind me of myself.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

Did someone say... _soap?_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> good
> because if you try to I'm coming over there


In that case i’m trying it


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ah, young Josuke. You remind me of myself.


Well that sucks since being you sounds terrible


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Did someone say... _soap?_


no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Did someone say... _soap?_


_Why yes we did, Rosie._


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Did someone say... _soap?_


Yes it was I


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> In that case i’m trying it
> 
> Well that’s sucks since being you sounds terrible


I mean if you try it im _not _coming over there


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Well that sucks since being you sounds terrible


Okay well damn


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _Why yes we did, Rosie._


_consume consume consume

bring forth the soap_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> _consume consume consume
> 
> bring forth the soap_


NO


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> NO


If I got you into Nanbaka I can get the others into soap


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> NO


35F2938SOAP.png


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Origami said:


> pretty sure that ones like 7 right


oh yeah he aged up in Season 2, Episode 5


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

oh I'm going to bed, goodnight

save me some soap


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

_I'm wheezing because I went back to "hrnnng hot lego people"_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

I'm sleeping alone tonight my sister isn't here ;;
lowkey wish Josuke was here


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

If you guys won't eat soap than I will


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

I'm going back and Loving posts that I cowardly Liked


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> If you guys won't eat soap than I will


well who said I didn't


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> well who said I didn't


is that a challenge


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I mean if you try it im _not _coming over there


_Nooooooo_


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Okay well damn


_IT WAS A JOKE SORRY_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020



ohare01 said:


> I'm sleeping alone tonight my sister isn't here ;;
> lowkey wish Josuke was here


Aw what happened


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> is that a challenge


instead of running away, you're coming right to me?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> IT WAS A JOKE SORRY


I came out to have a good time and I'm honestly feeling so attacked right now


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I Came Out to Have a Good Time and I'm Honestly Feeling So Attacked Right Now


I came here to attack people and i’m honestly having a good time


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Nooooooo
> 
> IT WAS A JOKE SORRY_
> 
> ...


My sister is sleeping at my aunt's house so I'm all alone :')
wish you were here


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> instead of running away, you're coming right to me?


I fear nothing except pancake child try me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Btw I lost my headphones so nicE


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> My sister is sleeping at my aunt's house so I'm all alone :')
> wish you were here


Aw i do too man


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Uh, so... What's everyone doing?
I'm being told I need therapy but no.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 26, 2020)

And in other news it’s time for me to sleep so goodnight peoples and remember to eat only the good soaps


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh, so... What's everyone doing?


Not sure... Wack as always.
The hair, wack
The gear, wack
The jewelry, wack
The Basement Dwellers, wack


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Not sure... Wack as always.
> The hair, wack
> The gear, wack
> The jewelry, wack
> The Basement Dwellers, wack


Sounds pretty normal...
Please stop eating soap.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Aw i do too man


one day


ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> And in other news it’s time for me to sleep so goodnight peoples and remember to eat only the good soaps


goodnight<3


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 310112
> no


I was born and stayed a disappointment  since then


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

I have a serious question.








						Does Ribbon/Adeleine need therapy? - StrawPoll
					

What's your opinion? Vote now: Yes, of course! She's clearly insane., No, sh



					strawpoll.com


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Can edible soap exist
Or is there one


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Can edible soap exist
> Or is there one


Wha-
_Why?_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 310113
> I have a serious question.
> 
> 
> ...


get a life obedient weirdo inktoling


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Can edible soap exist
> Or is there one






eh?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Hybrid 194 or whatever sucks


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Hybrid 194 or whatever sucks


She's so weird...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> She's so weird...


it's like she doesn't have free will


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

idk how many of you there are but this is entertaining to say the least


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> it's like she doesn't have free will


She started acting different after Frog showed her the definition of free will


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

I want to eat the edible bubbles
But there’s none for now at least
also brb


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> idk how many of you there are but this is entertaining to say the least


how so


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> how so


I like lore


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I like lore


ok


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Hybrid 194 (She really needs an actual name) being weird.


Seastar said:


> View attachment 310084
> I can do anything, yes?





ohare01 said:


> yes but don't commit crimes





Seastar said:


> What are those?





Seastar said:


> View attachment 310101
> Aren't plants and animals killed for food?





Seastar said:


> View attachment 310102
> I just found out humans eat squid and octopus...





Seastar said:


> There are humans everywhere around here...
> Wait, Adeleine, why are you not scared?





Seastar said:


> ......Calm down, they're not going to eat you.





Seastar said:


> I recall one of them telling me to step on a grill


Recoloring the quotes was not fun


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I recall one of them telling me to step on a grill


dang what


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Caramelldansen is a good song and no I dont take criticism


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> dang what


Uh-
Well, that did happen-


Saltyy said:


> maybe she taste good tell her to step on a grill


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh-
> Well, that did happen-


of course saltyy said that


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Oh wow, I left and nothing happened lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

sleepy time I guess


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> of course saltyy said that


yes


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Hhh
I just posted for the cozy earlier
Only want the participation

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020

Slow thread


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Oh wow, it's 1 AM.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh wow, it's 1 AM.


why am I awake


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

why am I e x i s t i n g


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

So....
I think I want to redo the signature and avi I made for the fair
Should I do it?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> So....
> I think I want to redo the signature and avi I made for the fair
> Should I do it?


but Idk how the current ones even look


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Why am I here?


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

It’s going to take hours, but I’ll be fine
And besides I almost cleared my schoolwork for the week


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> It’s going to take hours, but I’ll be fine
> And besides I almost cleared my schoolwork for the week


Can we see the current ones tho,,,,


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Its kind of incomplete to be honest
I also don’t want it to show on images as well..
I’ll try to find a proper photo

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020

Uh....




Yeah...
But I kind of want to redo it


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Its kind of incomplete to be honest
> I also don’t want it to show on images as well..
> I’ll try to find a proper photo
> 
> ...


Those are sooo cute.


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Thanks
But I kind of want to redo them...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Its kind of incomplete to be honest
> I also don’t want it to show on images as well..
> I’ll try to find a proper photo
> 
> ...


Adorable!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

So... quiet hours, huh?


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Very quiet hours
I want to draw, but I need to get better
Getting off early was worth it since I felt better after doing so


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Now why am I falling asleep...


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Maybe it’s time to sleep
Its not night for me though


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

I've only been up for a few hours, so I don't know...


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

I wonder if I should beat my high score in a game again...
I want to try getting 300k although, that means a lot.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

I just watched episodes 7 and 8 of nanbaka
Jyugo went sicko mode


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Oh, hello. I kinda wasn't expecting anyone to come back lol


----------



## Chris (Aug 26, 2020)

Good morning. 

Someone _repeatedly clearing their throat_ woke me up. Such an irritating way to wake-up.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Someone _repeatedly clearing their throat_ woke me up. Such an irritating way to wake-up.


Oh, yikes. I remember now I had trouble sleeping because raccoons were scratching in my ceiling...


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

I'm back
Thank goodness this cold is going away
I'm glad there was no sore throat at all
Maybe because I eat healthy or I take lots of vitamin C everyday


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Oh, hello! I've just been spending the past few hours talking to myself Adeleine.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2020)

peace man have a dank day


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Also... Can anyone get this to work? I can't...


			めぶいた風イカちゃんアイコンメーカー


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

Mornin’!


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Its not working?
Lets see if I can try going there...

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020

Mebuika is not loading for me...
Maybe its my trashy internet or...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Its not working?
> Lets see if I can try going there...
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020
> ...


For me, it loads for a long time then brings up the error I posted.


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Yeah thats what I noticed
Alright going to backread right now


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Sad... I liked that a lot more than the other Splatoon avatar makers...


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

I wonder if its just maintenance though...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Wait, are sheep meant to be violent creatures?


they can be i suppose


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Once I get the tickets
I think I will get the sheep plush


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

I want to save my tickets for the chibi standee


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

I'm just going to get the patch...
I don't know...


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Well try to participate in many events as possible
That's what I did

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020

If you don't want to participate in many events 
Try going for the patch though


----------



## Chris (Aug 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Once I get the tickets
> I think I will get the sheep plush


The sheep plush is my favourite! That's why I use it as my avatar. 


Lothitine said:


> I want to save my tickets for the chibi standee


I think this one is going to go very quickly!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

Mornin’!


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Time to join the sheep plush wagon then


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Mornin’!


Oh, good morning!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> they can be i suppose


Yes, they can. Especially rams. Herbivores in general aren’t the peace-loving side of nature media portrays them as.


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

I can't wait for the second round of Celeste observatory
That was probably the longest I've worked on in drawing as far as I know


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yes, they can. Especially rams. Herbivores in general aren’t the peace-loving side of nature media portrays them as.


yep true true


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Oh no 
Part of my art made it on Google


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I can't wait for the second round of Celeste observatory
> That was probably the longest I've worked on in drawing as far as I know


Yeah I love them. One year I also made a for fun one I posted in blogs we had here before.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Ah.... haha... Google sure is fun...


Spoiler


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

_*Googleception*_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Aaah yes, the Splatoon avatar maker is working again.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Aaah yes, the Splatoon avatar making is working again.


Yea I saw that earlier but my bleary brain forgot to tell y’all’s


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Hmm
Time to make squid ocs


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Dumb me is trying to make a fictional army lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Dumb me is trying to make a fictional army lol


I’m making a fictional bestiary lol


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

It gave me an error still


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> The sheep plush is my favourite! That's why I use it as my avatar.
> 
> I think this one is going to go very quickly!


Well, if it’s not gone by the time I have enough then XD


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Oh gosh, I think it went down again... Now I can only make Inklings until I close that tab.
I didn't get the Octoling one up so ouch.


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

aaaa
I wanted to make edgy inklings as a joke


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

This is sad...


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Yep
Memories of squid octo cult


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Why am I doing this?


Spoiler


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

Aaaaaand it started raining...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Aaaaaand it started raining...


Oh no, I hate rain...


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

I want it to rain
Can I buy rain?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Plus essential oils


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Aaaaand I just learned I am super oblivious.
_*It's raining here.*_


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

I want it to rain


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I want it to rain
> Can I buy rain?


I’m sure you can buy rainwater


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Agh, the Octoling maker partially loaded. I can't use it like that...


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

I wonder what I should do right now
Although I might go off soon again to recover


----------



## Mick (Aug 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I want it to rain
> Can I buy rain?



I'd love to sell you some! It's raining here too. I certainly don't miss the ridiculous amount of sun we had recently


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Idk why
But the rain makes me feel better


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Mick (Aug 26, 2020)

It's my favourite weather too to be honest! Or maybe that's lightning storms


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Idk why
> But the rain makes me feel better


It’s nice...just so long as I have a place to duck into


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

I think I may go off soon

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020

Well I gtg


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

I've never really understood how people enjoy thunderstorms...

_*Guess what it turns out I'm in?*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I've never really understood how people enjoy thunderstorms...
> 
> _*Guess what it turns out I'm in?*_


I’m not the biggest fan of thunderstorms either but my mom and sis are


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

Waiting for my first google meet to start  Byeee


----------



## Chris (Aug 26, 2020)

Someone take my rain. It's meant to be summer but the weather has been terrible. I'm bundled up in warm clothing and have a blanket and I'm still cold.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Someone take my rain. It's meant to be summer but the weather has been terrible. I'm bundled up in warm clothing and have a blanket and I'm still cold.


No thanks, I have a thunderstorm.


----------



## Antonio (Aug 26, 2020)

*SCREEECHES*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Antonio said:


> *SCREEECHES*


Um... hello? You're not a scary hungry animal, are you?


----------



## Antonio (Aug 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Um... hello? You're not a scary hungry animal, are you?


hello


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Antonio said:


> hello


...Wh-why did you suddenly get quiet?


----------



## Antonio (Aug 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ...Wh-why did you suddenly get quiet?


hmmm?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Antonio said:


> hmmm?


....Okay, I'm scared.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

class is so boring gghsgsgsgsgsgsgsgsgg


----------



## Antonio (Aug 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....Okay, I'm scared.


cool


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

Antonio said:


> cool


Cool


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Antonio said:


> cool


....I should run away now in case they eat calamari...
Um, Th-thanks, bye. *runs away*


----------



## Antonio (Aug 26, 2020)

CUZ I AIN'T NO HOLLABACK GURL


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

give me characters to sketch :3


----------



## Antonio (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> give me characters to sketch :3


PEARL FROM SPLATOON 2

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020

oops caps


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

S o


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

she angy


----------



## Antonio (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> S o


S please, someone help me


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Antonio said:


> S please, someone help me


Okay then.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

Seastar can I sketch ribbon


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Seastar can I sketch ribbon


Hmm?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

I have discovered that in inkling language

 "Remember to drink water" means 

"kill yourself "


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I have discovered that in inkling language
> 
> "Remember to drink water" means
> 
> "kill yourself "


So Pearl just...
_*OH NO.*_


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 26, 2020)

oh no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> So Pearl just...
> _*OH NO.*_


Don't forget to kill yourself so I win!


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Okay is it me or do male octos give off gay vibes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Okay is it me or do male octos give off gay vibes


tiny bit


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Okay is it me or do male octos give off gay vibes


Hmm... I actually don't think I would notice.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Okay is it me or do male octos give off gay vibes


i wonder why i play male octo


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> i wonder why i play male octo


_Wowie_


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Ah.... haha... Google sure is fun...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


lmao that sunscreen picture lolol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm... I actually don't think I would notice.


They just- idk feel more girly than squids


Saltyy said:


> tiny bit


Haha see not just me 


Lothitine said:


> i wonder why i play male octo


Funny I play as a male squid. It just feels *right*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> They just- idk feel more girly than squids
> 
> Haha see not just me
> 
> Funny I play as a male squid. It just feels *right*


I think it has to do with the eye markings


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

Yup, since the snow melted all the fun plants are returning


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yup, since the snow melted all the fun plants are returning


eat snow


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I think it has to do with the eye markings


Maybe..I like their style but I prefer to be a male squid


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> eat snow


The snow is just about gone...


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Funny I play as a male squid. It just feels *right*


I play female squid in hero mode tho bc I just like the hair better lmao

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020



Saltyy said:


> I think it has to do with the eye markings


 Cause they have the eyelash-things?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I play female squid in hero mode tho bc I just like the hair better lmao


Boy squids remind me of funny idols idk why


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

inktaba


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Actually, my brother plays as female Inkling and Octoling... In the sequel, that is.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 310218
> inktaba


Can I kiss her and not be gay


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Can I kiss her and not be gay


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

I’ve almost filled up my sketch page!! Give me 1 or 2 more characters pls


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I’ve almost filled up my sketch page!! Give me 1 or 2 more characters pls


King Dedede


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I’ve almost filled up my sketch page!! Give me 1 or 2 more characters pls


don't say it don't say it don't say it 
inktaba
phew didn't say it


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

I just got a deadname remover extension for chrome 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020



Saltyy said:


> don't say it don't say it don't say it
> inktaba
> phew didn't say it


Send a pic


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

get hacked


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 310224View attachment 310225


I just realized it's an Animal Crossing notebook


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 310219


Plz


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I just realized it's an Animal Crossing notebook


Mmhm it has characters on the cover



	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020

THE DEADNAME REMOVER REMOVED IT IN MY TYPING TOO!!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Plz


I thought supposedly the only girl you'd be bi for is yumeko


----------



## Chris (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Mmhm it has characters on the coverView attachment 310226


That's pretty cute! Nice to see Rod get some love too by being put on the cover!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I thought supposedly the only girl you'd be bi for is yumeko


*Yumeko is my wife and I'll marry her and Seàn *


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Mmhm it has characters on the coverView attachment 310226
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020
> 
> THE DEADNAME REMOVER REMOVED IT IN MY TYPING TOO!!


Tbh if I had a notebook like that I'd hang it on the wall

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020



Milky star said:


> *Yumeko is my wife and I'll marry her and Seàn *


milky you have a boyfriend be straight for once


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Tbh if I had a notebook like that I'd hang it on the wall
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020
> 
> ...


I am straight. The hecc


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I am straight. The hecc


she says while crushing on yumeko


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I am straight. The hecc


Hmm... Are you sure?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> she says while crushing on yumeko


No see the difference between Yumeko and Seàn is I want to cuddle with Yumeko and Seàn..I want to cuddle with a struggle with him


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No see the difference between Yumeko and Seàn is I want to cuddle with Yumeko and Seàn..I want to cuddle with a struggle with him


so no difference


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm... Are you sure?


Yes


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yes


Hmm... I think you might be bi


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm... I think you might be bi


^^^^^^^^^^^

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020

ROSIE977 HAS AWAKEN YEEHAW


----------



## Chris (Aug 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm... I think you might be bi


If her only interest is in fictional characters, rather than real women, I would expect she's straight.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> so no difference


Oh there's a difference a heated and passionate difference one that requires a bit of taking and giving in order to create something beautiful named Andrew hehe ooooh Seàn will be a great dad


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh there's a difference a heated and passionate difference one that requires a bit of taking and giving in order to create something beautiful named Andrew hehe ooooh Seàn will be a great dad


bruh


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> If her only interest is in fictional characters, rather than real women, I would expect she's straight.


Oh... so that means I'm still asexual then.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh... so that means I'm still asexual then.


F


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020
> 
> ROSIE977 HAS AWAKEN YEEHAW


hmmm well 
I would say you've yeed your last haw, but your haws can be safe for now

Morning!


----------



## Chris (Aug 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh... so that means I'm still asexual then.


Pretty much. People's fantasies can differ wildly from what they like in reality.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> hmmm well
> I would say you've yeed your last haw, but your haws can be safe for now
> 
> Morning!


_hold on why _


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

@Saltyy 
Yumeko


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> _hold on why _


_they are safe don't worry_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> @Saltyy
> Yumeko
> View attachment 310228


ping milky she's the stan

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> _they are safe don't worry_


_should I be worried_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> @Saltyy
> Yumeko
> View attachment 310228





Saltyy said:


> ping milky she's the stan
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020
> 
> ...


oh
@Milky star


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

*I'm not gay but I would love to kiss and marry Yumeko *


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

haha last zoom meeting in 7 minutes I'll have to leave ;-;

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020



Milky star said:


> *I'm not gay but I would love to kiss and marry Yumeko *


Bruh


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *I'm not gay but I would love to kiss and marry Yumeko *


hmmmmm


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Actually to be honest I find most women my age annoying and gross. I dated one girl and she hates my guts for petty things. I can barely stand myself let alone another women,,


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

I'm apparently not even attracted to humans, so there's that.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm apparently not even attracted to humans, so there's that.


f


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm apparently not even attracted to humans, so there's that.


*seastar is a furry*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *seastar is a furry*


more like an inkky


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *seastar is a furry*


Kirby and squids don't have fur.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Kirby and squids don't have fur.


or do they


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> or do they


Uh, no?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh, no?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh, no?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 310230


_*This is a cursed image*_


----------



## Mick (Aug 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Someone take my rain. It's meant to be summer but the weather has been terrible. I'm bundled up in warm clothing and have a blanket and I'm still cold.



Give it to meee <3 I will gladly take your rain


----------



## Chris (Aug 26, 2020)

Mick said:


> Give it to meee <3 I will gladly take your rain


The rain has actually stopped falling since I last looked up. You're magic!


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

*Kurby* 
*Kirby Furby*


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *Kurby*
> *Kirby Furby*


spoopy furry kurby is furby confurmed


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *Kurby*
> *Kirby Furby*





Rosie977 said:


> spoopy furry kurby is furby confurmed


_I had two of the original ones as a child and my mom got rid of them because I was having nightmares._
But I wish she didn't do that.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh yeah he aged up in Season 2, Episode 5


thanks


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

I have furbacca


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

This was one of them. I know the other one had green, but for some reason, I can't recognize it with a Google search.


Spoiler












	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020

Maybe it was this one, but my memory is failing me.


Spoiler


----------



## Mick (Aug 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> The rain has actually stopped falling since I last looked up. You're magic!



It is true. Don't tell anyone. 

This cosy photo thing is hard


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Mick said:


> It is true. Don't tell anyone.
> 
> This cosy photo thing is hard


Cosy photo? You mean the basket one?


----------



## Mick (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Cosy photo? You mean the basket one?



Well I won't be using a basket but yes

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020

Actually, I just got an incredible idea


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Mick said:


> Well I won't be using a basket but yes
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020
> 
> Actually, I just got an incredible idea


Funny so did I


----------



## Mick (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Funny so did I



I hope it's not the same idea.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Mick said:


> I hope it's not the same idea.


It shouldn't be. Mine id for filbert and mine is well you'll see


----------



## Mick (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> It shouldn't be. Mine id for filbert and mine is well you'll see



If it's filbert specific, we should be good


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

hello


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

I just slept thru half a zoom class and no one noticed???


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

@Rosie977


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> @Rosie977


ooga booga it is time


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ooga booga it is time


we require pancaik


----------



## Chris (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I just slept thru half a zoom class and no one noticed???


That is amazing.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> we require pancaik


Gib pancaik or you get paincaik


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Gib pancaik or you get paincaik


haha revolver go brrrrrrrr

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> That is amazing.


I just noticed your title


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Wha-
Now I crave pancakes....


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I just slept thru half a zoom class and no one noticed???


Oh well


----------



## Chris (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I just noticed your title



*Justin* and *Murray* called me this. They are bullies.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> *Justin* and *Murray* called me this. They are bullies.


_*the found out about your true colors UvU *_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> *Justin* and *Murray* called me this. They are bullies.


I'm not really surprised after how much you said you played Splatoon...


----------



## Chris (Aug 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm not really surprised after how much you said you played Splatoon...


I'm more of a Square Enix and Sony sort of person than a Nintendo fan. Don't tell anyone.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm more of a Square Enix and Sony sort of person than a Nintendo fan. Don't tell anyone.


brb sending the story to newspapers


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> *Justin* and *Murray* called me this. They are bullies.


:C


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

I just got off my zoom session to hear my doxie howling. He doesn’t usually howl, so I run down to see if he’s alright. He’s perfectly fine! It was odd


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I just got off my zoom session to hear my doxie howling. He doesn’t usually howl, so I run down to see if he’s alright. He’s perfectly fine! It was odd


he angy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> he angy


He’s an angry old man alright. He liked the treat I gave him tho


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

pancaik wars


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> pancaik wars


Y’all’s know my opinion


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all’s know my opinion


shut


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all’s know my opinion


Nobody knows mine except Adeleine.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> shut


(0(ω )0 )


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> (0(ω )0 )


you will eat pancake and I don't take no for an answer


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> @ohare01 View attachment 310257


lmfao I saw this
Also good morning


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> you will eat pancake and I don't take no for an answer


I mean, I like pancakes but of the three it’s the lowest on my tier list


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2020)

:  hi


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> lmfao I saw this
> Also good morning


Idk why but it got deleted lmao


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Idk why but it got deleted lmao


Bad word.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Bad word.


?????????

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020

OHHHH OH **** I DIDNT SEE THE CAPTION


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 26, 2020)

Is cereal a soup


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> Is cereal a soup


I don’t eat it as a soup


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> Is cereal a soup


Is a hot dog a sandwich?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Is a hot dog a sandwich?


It’s a taco


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I mean, I like pancakes but of the three it’s the lowest on my tier list


you  will eat pancakes and you will like it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> you  will eat pancakes and you will like it


I will (^(ω )^ )


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I will (^(ω )^ )


good future dinner good


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> good future dinner good


_*Wait what?*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> good future dinner good


...future dinner?


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Is a hot dog a sandwich?


Is bread compressed wheat


----------



## Mick (Aug 26, 2020)

Finally finished with my photos   now I just need to submit the thing



Vrisnem said:


> *Justin* and *Murray* called me this. They are bullies.



Want me to make memes about them?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*Wait what?*_


:3


Your Local Wild Child said:


> ...future dinner?


you think I'd let you off the hook that easy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> :3
> 
> you think I'd let you off the hook that easy


(o(n )o )


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> (o(n )o )


>:3


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> you think I'd let you off the hook that easy


No, don't! He's my friend...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> No, don't! He's my friend...


*bangbangbang*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *bangbangbang*


What the heck


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *bangbangbang*


_*Don't be like Kurb*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

gun go brrrrr


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *bangbangbang*


kurb vibes


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> gun go brrrrr


...What did you shoot, anyway?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

Well, y’all missed your shots


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> kurb vibes


I did say kurb reminded me of pancake child


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Mmhm it has characters on the coverView attachment 310226
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020
> 
> THE DEADNAME REMOVER REMOVED IT IN MY TYPING TOO!!


That's cool, I have the same notebook!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I did say kurb reminded me of pancake child


Wait am I pancake child


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wait am I pancake child


I don't think so.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

g'mornin nerds


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 26, 2020)

I made this chart. Find the persons title before you. Say where they are on it.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> I made this chart. Find the persons title before you. Say where they are on it. View attachment 310269


Of course you’re at the pure side


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> I made this chart. Find the persons title before you. Say where they are on it. View attachment 310269


YLWC Is probably two pegs away from pure.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)

:>


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> I made this chart. Find the persons title before you. Say where they are on it. View attachment 310269


hmm enx is pure


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

That is... quite a chart.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

I had one of the best dreams ever and I'm so bummed it wasn't reality


----------



## Mick (Aug 26, 2020)

Somewhere in the middle. Definitely a bit to the right just because of the user it is attached to.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I had one of the best dreams ever and I'm so bummed it wasn't reality


I keep having dreams about owning things that I don't... I think last time it was a Skitty figure.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I had one of the best dreams ever and I'm so bummed it wasn't reality


tell us about it in meme form


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> tell us about it in meme form


uhm 
SOmebody once told me
My parents were gonna roll me
And by that, I mean off a short pier


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> uhm
> SOmebody once told me
> My parents were gonna roll me
> And by that, I mean off a short pier


_what_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> uhm
> SOmebody once told me
> My parents were gonna roll me
> And by that, I mean off a short pier


that does not sound pleasing rolling on the ground hurts you get rocks stuck to you

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020



Enxssi said:


> that does not sound pleasing rolling on the ground hurts you get rocks stuck to you


and not the smooth peblle kind the sharp arrowhead ouch kind


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> uhm
> SOmebody once told me
> My parents were gonna roll me
> And by that, I mean off a short pier


_Why do you want that to be real?_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _what_


I can continue

I was outed by my aunt
But I guess my parents really can't
Do much so they decided "Lol 'kay"

And, I kept on buggin and I kept on buggin
as to why they kept me and they keep on lovin
It didn't make sense from where they come from
All of my worryin' was really just dumb


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)

one time I had this dream where I was making a sandwich and I didn’t even get to eat it wtf brain why’d you clickbait me

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020

any way I have a zoom ok bue


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

I always get so mad when I have a dream where I get something I really want


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> one time I had this dream where I was making a sandwich and I didn’t even get to eat it wtf brain why’d you clickbait me
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020
> 
> any way I have a zoom ok bue


I hate dreams like that


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wait am I pancake child


no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

how in the world was I supposed to explain my dream in meme form


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no


Okey


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

oh wait
oHHHH


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Okey


good now you die


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> that does not sound pleasing rolling on the ground hurts you get rocks stuck to you


mmmm free massage


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> mmmm free massage


no


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

I can't stay awake any longer... So bye!



Saltyy said:


> good now you die


_*Wait no.*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I can't stay awake any longer... So bye!
> 
> 
> _*Wait no.*_


:3


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no


it's fun picking small rocks out of your skin


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> it's fun picking small rocks out of your skin


I'm gonna go cry in a pancake brb


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> good now you die


How about no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I'm gonna go cry in a pancake brb


_try it with me, Saltyy_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _try it with me, Saltyy_


I'm still crying shut


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I'm still crying shut


nice pain
nice pain
nice pain

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020

like acupuncture


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Okay fine, I will actually go to sleep now...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

SLEEP IS FOR THE WEAK


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> SLEEP IS FOR THE WEAK


I sleep


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 310277


Oh no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 310277


is that a breadroller


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 310277


hello


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Chris (Aug 26, 2020)

Reminder guys that you can't post images containing bad words in here! If you're unsure if a word would be censored, I'd suggest typing it in the text box first and hitting "Preview". If the filter doesn't censor it then you're good to go! If it does then you can't post that word in here. Any questions let me know.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Reminder guys that you can't post images containing bad words in here! If you're unsure if a word would be censored, I'd suggest typing it in the text box first and hitting "Preview". If the filter doesn't censor it then you're good to go! If it does then you can't post that word in here. Any questions let me know.


Oh **** you’re going to delete my post now arent you

*I can’t go back to jail pls*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Oh **** you’re going to delete my post now arent you
> 
> *I can’t go back to jail pls*


Hmmm, jail, you say?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hmmm, jail, you say?


*IVE SAID TOO MUCH*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

The deep woods is more like a prison


----------



## Chris (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Oh **** you’re going to delete my post now arent you
> 
> *I can’t go back to jail pls*


The timing was coincidental! It was based on something else I saw. I didn't see your latest post until after I pressed submit.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *IVE SAID TOO MUCH*


_one of us
one of us
one of us_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> The timing was coincidental! It was based on something else I saw. I didn't see your latest post until after I pressed submit.


ohhh nice

you gave me a mini heart attack vris


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2020)

man my domestic mail company is trolling me so hard right now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

I’m watching stuff with sheep now


----------



## Chris (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> ohhh nice
> 
> you gave me a mini heart attack vris


Sorry @Lothitine!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

The Kahoot soundtrack will always slap


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

My nose is acting up again


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 26, 2020)

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CD7JdxMFpuj/
How I imagine Origami and Kurb’s Discord dms to be like


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CD7JdxMFpuj/
> How I imagine Origami and Kurb’s Discord dms to be like


Does that say kirby_enthusiast with a pepe pfp?
_hm_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Does that say kirby_enthusiast with a pepe pfp?
> _hm_


Wait a minute


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

rip KissAnime
Not that I ever used it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

If I get a new obsession, blame @Saltyy

Hold on how many obsessions do I have rn?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

F


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CD7JdxMFpuj/
> How I imagine Origami and Kurb’s Discord dms to be like


he suddenly stopped dming me lol




my email is pretty packed


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Origami said:


> he suddenly stopped dming me lol
> View attachment 310292
> my email is pretty packed


dUDE how many things havd you subscribed to?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> dUDE how many things havd you subscribed to?


its mostly social things like youtube notifs or social medias that i dont even use

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020

i just made a new "professional" email that i'll probably make irl stuff go towards rather than an email called lordgiant that i made when i was 11 lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Someone tell an interesting story


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Someone tell an interesting story


somebody once told me


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Someone tell an interesting story


Okay so I was walking from my washing up spot and then a rabbit stole my backpack. With me on it. I got carted like half a mile from my usual spot and now I’m extra lost please help


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Okay so I was walking from my washing up spot and then a rabbit stole my backpack. With me on it. I got carted like half a mile from my usual spot and now I’m extra lost please help


A rabbit stole your backpack..?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> A rabbit stole your backpack..?


With me still wearing it


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

people i need help
we must de reddify frogslime before its too late



it has to be a team effort to save her


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Work sucks and now I gotta do school work hh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Origami said:


> people i need help
> we must de reddify frogslime before its too late
> View attachment 310301
> it has to be a team effort to save her


I will never give up Reddit and that's a sad fact of life


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> dUDE how many things havd you subscribed to?


fandango, quora, 1000 bell tree conversations, GQ, GQ boats, GQ shoes, GQ japan, GQ britain


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

Origami said:


> people i need help
> we must de reddify frogslime before its too late
> View attachment 310301
> it has to be a team effort to save her


I'm on reddit right now fite me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> fandango, quora, 1000 bell tree conversations, GQ, GQ boats, GQ shoes, GQ japan, GQ britain


why don't 
you just
turn off the TBT convos


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> fandango, quora, 1000 bell tree conversations, GQ, GQ boats, GQ shoes, GQ japan, GQ britain


boats
such a random thing


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> why don't
> you just
> turn off the TBT convos


No


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

Origami said:


> people i need help
> we must de reddify frogslime before its too late
> View attachment 310301
> it has to be a team effort to save her


by the way I can tell you went on Reddit to get that picture


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

I made a new Reddit account called u/OnlyFrogslime go witch hunt that one if you want to


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> fandango, quora, 1000 bell tree conversations, GQ, GQ boats, GQ shoes, GQ japan, GQ britain


grubhub


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> by the way I can tell you went on Reddit to get that picture


you really think i make my own memes?
you think too much of me


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)

im hungery what should I eat


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Origami said:


> you really think i make my own memes?
> you think too much of me


have you ever made a meme yourself

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020



Enxssi said:


> im hungery what should I eat


tortilla


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> have you ever made a meme yourself



only hockey and friend group related ones so you guys wouldn't get it


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> have you ever made a meme yourself
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020
> 
> ...


I am not eating tortilla for lunch


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I am not eating tortilla for lunch


FLOUR TORTILLA ARE GOOD AND A QUICK SNACK


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I made a new Reddit account called u/OnlyFrogslime go witch hunt that one if you want to


d- did you just-




The witchhunt is off :"c


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

You can even put cheese on them, roll them up, then heat them in the microwave for 30 seconds


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> im hungery what should I eat


EANS


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> d- did you just-
> View attachment 310304
> The witchhunt is off :"c


You'll never find my original one, though.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> 🅱EANS


I have none


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> d- did you just-
> View attachment 310304
> The witchhunt is off :"c


Can you see what I upvoted?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> You'll never find my original one, though.


I couldn't even find that one, nothing came up


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I have none


That’s very sad


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

my disappointment is immeasurable and my day is ruined


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I couldn't even find that one, nothing came up











						frog (u/OnlyFrogslime) - Reddit
					

u/OnlyFrogslime: i regret things




					www.reddit.com
				



go ham


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> my disappointment is immeasurable and my day is ruined


me when i wake up


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)

im gonna make an peanut butter sandwich


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> frog (u/OnlyFrogslime) - Reddit
> 
> 
> u/OnlyFrogslime: i regret things
> ...


yay thanks


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> im gonna make an peanut butter sandwich


Close enough to beans


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

oh no no ionoreferg oh no


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

the case is closed


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

_*Free from work at last. Now to listen to some lady talk about English or something*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

I have 4 Discord friend request what do I do


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I have 4 Discord friend request what do I do


Accept them


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Accept them


I don't even share mutual servers with some of them what if they're doxxers


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I don't even share mutual servers with some of them what if they're doxxers


send them repulsive memes


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I don't even share mutual servers with some of them what if they're doxxers


Then get doxxed


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Then get doxxed


I'll dox myself before anyone doxxes me!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'll dox myself before anyone doxxes me!


I'll dox you with love


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'll dox you with love


I'll dox you with my home address and SSN


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'll dox you with my home address and SSN


I'll dox you with express vpn


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'll dox you with express vpn


Today's sponser is Expresss VPN, the best VPN


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'll dox you with my home address and SSN


don't


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> don't


I wanna now


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I wanna now


that's the best way to get kidnapped just saying


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Hack me plz


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

you already leaked your dang phone number please don't get anymore personal


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> that's the best way to get kidnapped just saying


when your kidnapper is cooler than your parents


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> that's the best way to get kidnapped just saying


 Maybe Sean can adult nap me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> when your kidnapper is cooler than your parents


_Frog, don't_


Milky star said:


> Maybe Sean can adult nap me


um


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Frog, don't


_I mean-_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _Frog, don't_
> 
> um


I'm not a kid so if he hacks me it's adult napping


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _I mean-_


i swear if you do im pressing the mod button


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm not a kid so if he hacks me it's adult napping


i adult nap from time to time too

i feel drowsy afterwards


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Origami said:


> i adult nap from time to time too
> 
> i feel drowsy afterwards


 Woah now that's a lot of personal information


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Woah now that's a lot of personal information


yeah i know, they always say not to disclose sleeping habits on the web but whos gonna stop me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

okay nerds my plan is to get kidnapped


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> okay nerds my plan is to get kidnapped


but why


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

who wants to do it and raise me as their own

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020

who wants some unethical life pro-tips


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> who wants to do it and raise me as their own
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020
> 
> who wants some unethical life pro-tips


but why


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> okay nerds my plan is to get kidnapped


don't release that stuff im warning you it's a terrible idea


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I don't even share mutual servers with some of them what if they're doxxers


don’t click on any links they give you


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> don’t click on any links they give you


she's about to dox herself please stop her


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Origami said:


> but why


because


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

don't blame me if you get killed or something


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> because


if you dox yourself i will not be friends with you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

CRAP NO ORIGAMI DON'T PLEASE


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> CRAP NO ORIGAMI DON'T PLEASE


wh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Origami said:


> yeah i know, they always say not to disclose sleeping habits on the web but whos gonna stop me


 I mean if you wish to go ahead


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> CRAP NO ORIGAMI DON'T PLEASE


@Origami do something


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> CRAP NO ORIGAMI DON'T PLEASE


what's he doing


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

NO HE FOUND MY REDDIT STOP PLEASE I POSYTSED STUFF I REGRTES


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> NO HE FOUND MY REDDIT STOP PLEASE I POSYTSED STUFF I REGRTES


_How did he find it??_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _How did he find it??_


I SID TOO MUCH


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> NO HE FOUND MY REDDIT STOP PLEASE I POSYTSED STUFF I REGRTES


dont Dox yourself or I will ask origami to link your reddit


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

I CAN'T BELIEVE IT'S COME TO THIS


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

dang


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> If I get a new obsession, blame @Saltyy
> 
> Hold on how many obsessions do I have rn?


I HATH BEEN SUMMONED


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

hello


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Origami said:


> hello


So you found the reddit?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> So you found the reddit?


please no please no I had it since 2019 I've changed a ton since then


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> please no please no I had it since 2019 I've changed a ton since then


I'm still curious


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm still curious


I've made dumb posts no onojino like if you find it no doubt you're gonna go searching for them


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Rip


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> So you found the reddit?


perhaps


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I've made dumb posts no onojino like if you find it no doubt you're gonna go searching for them


nobody is going to scroll that far


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Origami said:


> perhaps
> 
> nobody is going to scroll that far


okay but no doubt you found dumb stuff already


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

hello dere chirren


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> okay but no doubt you found dumb stuff already


perhaps


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Origami said:


> perhaps


rhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjd top please


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> rhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjd top please


i did lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Origami said:


> i did lol


you didn't see the one saying I'm desperate did you


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)

health


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you didn't see the one saying I'm desperate did you


i dont remember


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Origami said:


> i dont remember


okay thank goodnesss oh my og


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

can't tell if I'm starving or having a stomach heart attack


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Why am I reading an article about "the gayest one" in English-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Why am I reading an article about "the gayest one" in English-


Wha


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)

shut the hell up classically abby


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 310320
> shut the hell up classically abby


wha


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 310320
> shut the hell up classically abby


_dress to not draw attention to yourself
but not too much, or you'll risk drawing attention to yourself_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 310320
> shut the hell up classically abby


_oh it's always about me_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

What’s Kurb’s @ on discord


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> _dress to not draw attention to yourself
> but not too much, or you'll risk drawing attention to yourself_


_nani tf_


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 26, 2020)

Apparently, someone combined New Horizon's chased by wasps and Tunak Tunak Tun. Should I be concerned that I actually like this?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Wha


I d k


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Apparently, someone combined New Horizon's chased by wasps and Tunak Tunak Tun. Should I be concerned that I actually like this?


why does that slap?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _oh it's always about me_


i hate that pro life conservative dress modestly advertisement girl


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i hate that pro life conservative dress modestly advertisement girl


tfw my mom is all those things


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

I want to be greebled


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _nani tf_


idk


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> tfw my mom is all those things


I don’t know your mom but I’m sure she’s better than classically abby

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I want to be greebled


is this a spell


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> is this a spell




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/tumblr/comments/igzv95


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I don’t know your mom but I’m sure she’s better than classically abby
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020
> 
> ...


explain in detail what classically abby does


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> explain in detail what classically abby does


annoying advertisement girl defined rip off


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> annoying advertisement girl defined rip off


Ok


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

I'm watching despicable me (the first one) with my mom and it's great


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm watching despicable me (the first one) with my mom and it's great


if it's so great _why are you sidetracked on here_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> if it's so great _why are you sidetracked on here_


idk


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> What’s Kurb’s @ on discord


you still havent added me lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Greeble is such a fun word


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

is it up there with bight


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Greeble is such a fun word


No


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> No


_I wanna be greebled_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _I wanna be greebled_


wh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> wh


_greeble me_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _greeble me_


wh x2


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _greeble me_


IDK the process looks painful


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> IDK the process looks painful


I wanna be complex


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _greeble me_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I wanna be complex


And what if you lose your thumbs?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I wanna be complex


lemme get this straight you want weird skin


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> lemme get this straight you want weird skin


yes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yes


why


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> why


my skin is dry I need to be tougher


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

Origami said:


> you still havent added me lol


What was your user


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> my skin is dry I need to be tougher


wtf


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> wtf


it goes *crack*
I somehow have a scar from that one time


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> What was your user


Origami#0064
me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

+-+


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

Origami said:


> Origami#0064
> me


Added


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Hhhh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

yeah I got skills
I can play Hot Cross Buns on the recorder


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yeah I got skills
> I can play Hot Cross Buns on the recorder


but can you play cold cinnamon buns


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> but can you play cold cinnamon buns


I said I got skills not powers


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I said I got skills not powers


you are weak


----------



## seularin (Aug 26, 2020)

the fair theme is cute


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

i got skills


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

seularin said:


> the fair theme is cute


It’s not exactly my style but I like it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> you are weak


watch your mouth


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> watch your mouth


no u


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 310333


basically 

 "hey 13-19 year olds,

putting your seatbelt on will throw your tote bag at a fast speed!1!1!1!!11"


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 310333


Oy I got to experience things like that every time I went to my campus. It was always interesting. One of the most befuddling was something along the lines of “uncle Ed says Twitter’s full” along with some anti texting and driving thingy. Apparently it’s connected to a show but it made my head hurt


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 310335


This has intense energy


----------



## chocosongee (Aug 26, 2020)

seularin said:


> the fair theme is cute


QUEEN IS BACKKKKKKK


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

What if I shaved my entire head


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> What if I shaved my entire head


FROG NO


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> What if I shaved my entire head


the next step is to host deal or no deal


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 310335


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

rat


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

chocosongee said:


> QUEEN IS BACKKKKKKK


You fell into the basement. I wish you the best of luck


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> FROG NO


I'm gonna ask my mom


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Oh look a bad drawing.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> View attachment 310338 Oh look a bad drawing.


Whomst

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm gonna ask my mom


W H A T DON'T


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

who is this
who did this


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 310339
> who is this
> who did this


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

she hasn't said no yet maybe I can


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Whomst
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020
> 
> ...


It's my oc Disco.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

i want pungy on my island


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

what's up its been like this all day


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> what's up its been like this all day
> View attachment 310341


one of us must be trying to hack you


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> she hasn't said no yet maybe I can


_why_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _why_


_my hair is like a rat's nest_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _my hair is like a rat's nest_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _my hair is like a rat's nest_


but shave?
no don't


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> what's up its been like this all day
> View attachment 310341


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

You know how you never want to eat a cat but once you take that first bite you wanna eat the whole thing?

that was one good cat


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> but shave?
> no don't


I wanna try something new
Yet at the same time I wanna grow it so it's super long


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> You know how you never want to eat a cat but once you take that first bite you wanna eat the whole thing?
> 
> that was one good cat


I'm concerned


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I wanna try something new
> Yet at the same time I wanna grow it so it's super long


you will regret it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Hhh I don't know how to finish my drawing


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Tbh there’s only one reason


ohare01 said:


> I'm concerned
> 
> you will regret it


I wanna grow out my hair

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020

Plus less maintenance


----------



## Mick (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> one of us must be trying to hack you



_I'm in_


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

dead
chat
s stands for....


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

I had to take a second shower cuz the rabbit dragged me through mud


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> dead
> chat
> s stands for....


No.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

My hair already started growing out again  I’m so sad that I almost just grabbed some scissors to chop it off bc maybe I’d feel better


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 26, 2020)

I need friends

I guess thats the reason why Im here


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I need friends
> 
> I guess thats the reason why Im here


Welcome 👁


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> My hair already started growing out again  I’m so sad that I almost just grabbed some scissors to chop it off bc maybe I’d feel better


Ack, that sucks. Are you able to see a salon/barber?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ack, that sucks. Are you able to see a hairdresser/barber?


I just did like 2 months ago lmao


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I need friends
> 
> I guess thats the reason why Im here


Hai!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I just did like 2 months ago lmao


oH

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020



DinosaurDumpster said:


> I need friends
> 
> I guess thats the reason why Im here


Ayo


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> My hair already started growing out again  I’m so sad that I almost just grabbed some scissors to chop it off bc maybe I’d feel better


Dont-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

I just heard about the hurricane on my radio


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Dont-


_*i wanna*_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I just heard about the hurricane on my radio


yeah it's like a category 4
thankfully for us tho we're not getting the worst part of it, it's just gonna be like a tropical storm


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> _*i wanna*_


It'll look bad


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> It'll look bad


fine


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

*if it's the end of the world why don't I hear the earth exploding*


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> It'll look bad


lothie do it

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020



Enxssi said:


> lothie do it


if you wNt


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> yeah it's like a category 4
> thankfully for us tho we're not getting the worst part of it, it's just gonna be like a tropical storm


Okay, well at least you’re safe. Hm, I feel bad for the others, though.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Okay, well at least you’re safe. Hm, I feel bad for the others, though.


Me too, I hope they'll be ok


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hai!


hello!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Rip my mom said “never”


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Rip my mom said “never”


For what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> For what


SHaving my head


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> SHaving my head


I also say no-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I also say no-


m o t h e r why


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> m o t h e r why


Because your hair is good the way it is


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Because your hair is good the way it is


You saw the second picture though lol
That’s how it looks most of the time since i don’t have the motivation to brush it


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> SHaving my head


Aww I wanna be buzz cut buddies  we can each cut our hair


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

I made a sammich


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)

cleo


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Aww I wanna be buzz cut buddies  we can each cut our hair


_Yess I wish I could_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _Yess I wish I could_


Wahhhhhh I wanna cut my hair again  but I’m scared it’ll look bad if it’s too short


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

So my mom got me this yesterday


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> So my mom got me this yesterday


how it feel to be an
eic gamer


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> You saw the second picture though lol
> That’s how it looks most of the time since i don’t have the motivation to brush it


You just need to take care of it not cut it all off


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> So my mom got me this yesterday


gib


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)

theo does the T


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> gib


but it's mine


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 310377
> theo does the T


he has asserted his dominance


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 310377
> theo does the T




	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020



ohare01 said:


> but it's mine


gib link so I can buy it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020
> 
> 
> gib link so I can buy it


my mom found it at walmart


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

cursed


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

I'm behind by three math assignments. It's just middle school math in college but I have no motivation to do I t


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 310380
> cursed


uwu


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> So my mom got me this yesterday


 Nice


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm behind by three math assignments. It's just middle school math in college but I have no motivation to do I t


WHY WOULD YOU _CHOOSE_ TO TAKE MATH


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

The new house of nightmares wtf


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> The new house of nightmares wtf


it's kakashi and I refuse to believe anything else


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> it's kakashi and I refuse to believe anything else


But that's not Nintendo


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> But that's not Nintendo


did I stutter


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> did I stutter


Well I looked him up and it does kinda look like him but couldn't be


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> WHY WOULD YOU _CHOOSE_ TO TAKE MATH


It's required to graduate


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

it's clearly aang from avatar with a white mad scientist wig


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

Tikkets hype


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Tikkets hype


literally not getting any


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Im back


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Im back


Hi


----------



## Mick (Aug 26, 2020)

I have gained
sheep


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

IM THREE AWAY WHYYYYY


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Mick said:


> I have gained
> sheep


S h e e p


----------



## Mick (Aug 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> IM THREE AWAY WHYYYYY



Noo 
My sister is 1 away. I'd help you both if I could...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Mick said:


> I have gained
> sheep


Your very own vrisnem


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

"11 sheep sold"


----------



## Mick (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Your very own vrisnem



Yess  
@Vrisnem look at my sheep, my sheep is amazing


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

I'm 2 tickets away


----------



## Mick (Aug 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> "11 sheep sold"
> View attachment 310387



I'll honestly be surprised if they all go before the next round of tickets
We'll see I guess

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020



Clockwise said:


> I'm 2 tickets away



Rip


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Just hoping by the end of the fair I’ll have enough for stickers


----------



## Chris (Aug 26, 2020)

Mick said:


> Yess
> @Vrisnem look at my sheep, my sheep is amazing


Aww you have a pet me


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

Mick said:


> I'll honestly be surprised if they all go before the next round of tickets
> We'll see I guess
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020
> ...


if that happens the guess will be taken away

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020


----------



## Mick (Aug 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Aww you have a pet me



Yeah!


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

i need to figure out house of mirror


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Mick said:


> Yeah!


I watched that movie today


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Its funny how the expression of my icon describes how I'm off on the sheep plush
Time to solve house of mirrors, looks easy
But idk if right


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

oh heck


----------



## Mick (Aug 26, 2020)

Definitely looks easy but I think my first guess is very wrong. I'll keep looking for a while


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

After looking at it, I could see the character


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

I thought the character was Shoji from BNHA until I remember it’s Nintendo characters.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I thought the character was Shoji from BNHA until I remember it’s Nintendo characters.


the dude with the pants on his chin right

ANYWAYS I think I have it lol


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

I looked at it for a minute and got 0 ideas


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> the dude with the pants on his chin right
> 
> ANYWAYS I think I have it lol


No but that’d be amazing lol


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Its easy
It looked familiar


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> No but that’d be amazing lol
> View attachment 310390


*WHAT THE **** IS WRONG WITH HIS ARMS*


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Mha is unique thats why


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

CLOCKWISE OMFG YOURE RIGHT
I ALREADY SUBMITTED MY ANSWER THO


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *WHAT THE **** IS WRONG WITH HIS ARMS*


double the t-pose


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Its easy
> It looked familiar when I flipped it upside down


I did that and got it I know who it is for sure


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

So I made my box for the cosy photo challenge-

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020

You wanna see-


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

I can't wait to color again for the observatory


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

YOU LUCKY SMART ****ERS
I THOUGHT IT WAS BOTW LINK???


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

I guess I have a good eye sometimes even though I didn't get 2nd one right


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> YOU LUCKY SMART ****ERS
> I THOUGHT IT WAS BOTW LINK???


no it's [redacted]


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

**************************************************


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Now participation patch can be available to those who only went for one round


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> **************************************************


ok sailor mouth


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

I have 5 tickets
ONLY NEED 50 MORE FOR THE PRIZE I WANT

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020



ohare01 said:


> ok sailor mouth


Like Sailor Moon


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

6 tickets lol

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020

Useless tickets


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

I wanted to join the sheep wagon
F


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

**** it I’ll just go for a star fragment instead


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I have 5 tickets
> ONLY NEED 50 MORE FOR THE PRIZE I WANT
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020
> ...


not really


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

I wonder if I should also do a star fragment rainbow


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> not really


mean >:c


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

he came back


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

so here's my box of stuff hhh


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> so here's my box of stuff hhh


Cute!! Is that Mina and Artemis I see


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Cute!! Is that Mina and Artemis I see


Yes I bought that figure years ago I have Sailor Mercury as well in a more anime style I'll throw her in there too.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020

I told you I have an addiction the space aesthetic and Filbert does too so uh you know it's our box of things,, he likes anime and snacks so it's all coming together


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

I hope cosy photo is not that hard for the next one


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)

helo


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> mean >:c


sorry just being honest lol,,


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Hi


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

Hi


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

So....
Anyone doing some events?
Count the bottle is hard, but I did a wild guess


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

I just got back from the store with stuff


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

What did you get?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> So....
> Anyone doing some events?
> Count the bottle is hard, but I did a wild guess


there's a new bottle? hm didn't see it yet


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

I just got done showering lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Special stuff


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> there's a new bottle? hm didn't see it yet


2nd one is coming soon
I just made a wild guess on the first one


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

I guess I should do more events to get tickets


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

looking at the phone screen thread made me realize i could really use a new lock screen


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

*I must win one challenge I feel like I have a chance with the cosy photo box challenge and maybe the signature styling because you know my profile fits the theme wellll*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Apperently eating too much of a certain candy that I have may have laxative effects


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Hm...
Starry snaps as well, but they're not doing staff favorite atm


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Okay so I just learned that at the beginning of the pandemic people put plushies in their windows?? As a scavenger hunt???

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020

And no one thought to tell me????


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

Cosy challenge? Friends?

O H N O


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 310424
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH


nOoooo


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

If elections existed in NH and if I lose there, I will do a bad in NH


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)

im gonna math my way to victory


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

My math skills are trash so I'll do a wild guess


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Apperently eating too much of a certain candy that I have may have laxative effects


_what did you do._


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

What is happen


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

So for cosy challenge
I guess I can put some of my anime figures or stuffed toys there


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

Hngh do I go for the star fragment or wait for a sheeeeeep


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> _what did you do._


_ahahahaha help me_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Cosy challenge? Friends?
> 
> O H N O


Wh

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hngh do I go for the star fragment or wait for a sheeeeeep


W a I tt


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

My parents are worrying about the hurricane hhhhh now I'm worried too


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> So for cosy challenge
> I guess I can put some of my anime figures or stuffed toys there


Don't steal my idea!1!1!


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Half past hoodwinked looks like gibberish to me now


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> So for cosy challenge
> I guess I can put some of my anime figures or stuffed toys there


anime figures?

ohohohohohoho


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Half past hoodwinked looks like gibberish to me now


What's that one again


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

_*ITS A ****ING CATEGORY 5
WHAT IF ITS NOT JUST A TROPICAL STORM WHERE I AM ANYMORE AND ITS BAD??
IDK WHAT TO DO HELP*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

It’s like, if I miss the window for a sheep I can still grab my fragments no problem


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> anime figures?
> 
> ohohohohohoho


*DONT STEAL MY IDEA!1!1*

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020



ohare01 said:


> _*ITS A ****ING CATEGORY 5
> WHAT IF ITS NOT JUST A TROPICAL STORM WHERE I AM ANYMORE AND ITS BAD??
> IDK WHAT TO DO HELP*_


Panic but dont


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *DONT STEAL MY IDEA!1!1*


Haha Taiga go brrrrrr
lmao sorry there's gonna be a lot of people doing this though


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

ahaha I thought of that


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *DONT STEAL MY IDEA!1!1*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020
> 
> ...


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Haha Taiga go brrrrrr
> lmao sorry there's gonna be a lot of people doing this though


Yeah I don't care about them I care about you rival-chan


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*ITS A ****ING CATEGORY 5
> WHAT IF ITS NOT JUST A TROPICAL STORM WHERE I AM ANYMORE AND ITS BAD??
> IDK WHAT TO DO HELP*_


the odds are against something really bad happening but be prepared


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> the odds are against something really bad happening but be prepared


ahhhhhh I don't wanna die ;-;


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

*SAILOR MOON VENUS AND MERCURY AND ARTIMES  GO BRRRR*


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yeah I don't care about them I care about you rival-chan


That's what this is really about, the battle of the magical girls!

The power of weeb trash is on my side!1!!1!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ahhhhhh I don't wanna die ;-;


You won't no cap


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

I got Pop Rocks


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> That's what this is really about, the battle of the magical girls!
> 
> The power of weeb trash is on my side!1!!1!


*I WILL BEAT YOU WITH MY IRL MAGICAL WAND *as soon as I find it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I got Pop Rocks


don't


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Oh my, there is a fight


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> don't


ohohoho I got two packs, one of which turns to bubblegum


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *I WILL BEAT YOU WITH MY IRL MAGICAL WAND *as soon as I find it


_*JOKES ON YOU I KNOW WHERE MINE IS *_wait do I 

_*WHO CARES ITS SOMEWHERE*_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ohohoho I got two packs, one of which turns to bubblegum


i swear if you do
@Origami


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i swear if you do
> @Origami


I know what'll happen
And chances are I won't 
But I sure am curious


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*ITS A ****ING CATEGORY 5
> WHAT IF ITS NOT JUST A TROPICAL STORM WHERE I AM ANYMORE AND ITS BAD??
> IDK WHAT TO DO HELP*_


Rip,,,
Where are you tho?
Like what state


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I know what'll happen
> And chances are I won't
> But I sure am curious


_Do not_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i swear if you do
> @Origami


i already knew
she wont
i have the tools
also that hurricane is going to track towards me so looks like im getting some rain on sunday


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Rip,,,
> Where are you tho?
> Like what state


Louisiana ;;


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Should I grab a snack


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> _*JOKES ON YOU I KNOW WHERE MINE IS *_wait do I
> 
> _*WHO CARES ITS SOMEWHERE*_


*MINE IS BETTER IT LIGHTS UP AND MAKES MAGICAL SOUNDS ITS PASTEL PINK TOO*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Origami said:


> i have the tools


what tools?
eh?
what's stopping me besides fear?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Louisiana ;;


rip


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *MINE IS BETTER IT LIGHTS UP AND MAKES MAGICAL SOUNDS ITS PASTEL PINK TOO*


*WITH THE BLINK OF AN EYE MINE MAKES YOUR NONMAGICAL NEKONEKOKNEECAPS GO CHOP*

_take that _


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

I think I will work on my schoolwork at the same time


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what tools?
> eh?
> what's stopping me besides fear?


i could go back onto reddit


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *WITH THE BLINK OF AN EYE MINE MAKES YOUR NONMAGICAL NEKONEKOKNEECAPS GO CHOP*
> 
> _take that _


*Lame mine summons a level 100 dragon named Justin *


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Origami said:


> i could go back onto reddit


no wait please no


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

r/tools


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

M y s I s t er has the wand it's in her hammperrr


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Uh Hamper?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Lame mine summons a level 100 dragon named Justin *


That doesn't do you any good considering you're a level 3 mage


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Is this a battle of Sheep girl vs Taiga?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

help the strawberry pop rocks don't taste that good


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Oh no


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> help the strawberry pop rocks don't taste that good


you did this to yourself


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> That doesn't do you any good considering you're a level 3 mage


@Justi-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Origami said:


> you did this to yourself


I got orange Jelly Bellies to balance the disgusting strawberry


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Actually @Jerem


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> @Justi-


halfway to 10k


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I got orange Jelly Bellies to balance the disgusting strawberry


You're taste is disgusting


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You're taste is disgusting


sugar-free pop rocks are disgusting they're only good for one thing only


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Origami said:


> halfway to 10k


*OH MY GOSH I AM I DIDN'T EVEN NOTICE *


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

I had poprocks before
No bad experience so far


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> sugar-free pop rocks are disgusting they're only good for one thing only


Oh sugar free carry on


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)

crap i entered an entry wrong


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Where?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

Ok not my wand but I did find this while looking


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Magical hammer


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

okay up next are the bubblegum pop rocks, even though I'm not a big fan of things flavored bubblegum besides bubblegum


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

That looks good


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Ok not my wand but I did find this while looking
> View attachment 310460


Bang me up  Rival-chan


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

I ended up spitting it out because I ate too much


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Yikes


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)

oh nvm I didnt
yeet


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

do these eyes look okay or am I just too dumb


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> View attachment 310462 do these eyes look okay or am I just too dumb


they're cute!


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> View attachment 310462 do these eyes look okay or am I just too dumb



the line above them (not talking about the eyebrows) look kinda weird
other than that theylook great


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> they're cute!


That's unfortunate because here in a second I'm adding tears to them because he's a sad homosexual alien 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020



Enxssi said:


> the line above them (not talking about the eyebrows) look kinda weird
> other than that theylook great


Okay I'll take that. I trying to emphasize the sadness in his face


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Looks good so far


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> he's a sad homosexual alien


mood


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> the line above them (not talking about the eyebrows) look kinda weird
> other than that theylook great







 see the second one looks not sad to me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> View attachment 310464View attachment 310465 see the second one looks not sad to me


Maybe change the mouth or eyebrows?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> View attachment 310464View attachment 310465 see the second one looks not sad to me


maybe if his eyebrows went down a bit and pinched?
hard to explain hold on


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

So I just found someones hair in my school notebook
How the heck did it get in there


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

like this idk


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 310468
> like this idk


O h d u h hmmm..let me try it!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

Yo I got some juice filled gummy bears should I try one


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> O h d u h hmmm..let me try it!


it might be a bit hard with his eyebrows though


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> it might be a bit hard with his eyebrows though


QwQ I like his eyebrows it's a galatican trade markk


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

I'm a bit sad that I got the half past thing wrong
I think I forgot to add something to it
F


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Hold I'll look sad anime boys rq


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Stare at my icon and you'll see sad for inspo


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

OH GOSH THESE ARE AMAZING. If y’all’s see Black Forest Juicy Bears get em they’re murder deer approved


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

I wish I could make an oc
How do you guys even come up with ideas


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

qwq it can be done look my baby crying with funny eyebrows too

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020



ohare01 said:


> I wish I could make an oc
> How do you guys even come up with ideas


Easy i like gay I like space so I put two and two together,,


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> qwq it can be done look my baby crying with funny eyebrows too
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020
> 
> ...


but how do you come up with designs


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

This?
I'd try it
Looks like gushers to me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I wish I could make an oc
> How do you guys even come up with ideas


Sometimes I take inspo from animals


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> but how do you come up with designs


i try to draw but i just don't know what to draw
i want to make an oc to hide behind


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I wish I could make an oc
> How do you guys even come up with ideas


Staring at characters gives me ideas or real life stuff, etc
Its easy for me


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> qwq it can be done look my baby crying with funny eyebrows too
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020
> 
> ...


ahh he's so cute like that 


ohare01 said:


> I wish I could make an oc
> How do you guys even come up with ideas


I wish I knew


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

I got a ton of characters I made over the years
I'm drowning in them
Send help


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

I used to have a ton of ocs in gacha life but I can't use that any more so..


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I wish I could make an oc
> How do you guys even come up with ideas


 It was a slow descent from having my character as a cosplay of a Mega Man character to him looking halfway decent to pure-on ferality


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

I have many oc's 
Some of them come from Sims or other stuff


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ahh he's so cute like that
> 
> I wish I knew


He's one of my favorite boys okay he's a Neko a good one with a good story and is a trap but for good reason and I just wanna hug himmm Felix is babyy


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I used to have a ton of ocs in gacha life but I can't use that any more so..


maybe randomizing picrews? I do that sometimes


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I wish I could make an oc
> How do you guys even come up with ideas


i have no idea I guess I was just goofing one day like the goober I am and then all 
of a sudden I just thought “lmao wouldn’t it be epic if guy did voodoo thing” and that’s how I came up with vincent


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

*Confession my ocs are accidents from Gacha life *


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

I hope I don't end up like this for school
I almost did that earlier


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

LOOK AT MY BABY HE A GROWN MAN HE CAN DO BOTH LOOKS H E L P


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)

*Confession I own Gacha Club*
*FOR RESEARCH*


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I hope I don't end up like this for school
> I almost did that earlier


h- how did you get my book?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

sad cat with funny eyebrows it's possible


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

A lot of my old OCs are either edgy or anti-mary sues, which are just really generic.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *Confession I own Gacha Club*
> *FOR RESEARCH*


Gacha club is kinda cool ngl


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I hope I don't end up like this for school
> I almost did that earlier


I just highlight random stuf f


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *Confession I own Gacha Club*
> *FOR RESEARCH*


Hm yes and I have Reddit just for memes


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

I just put things I like together I'd explain my ocs but that's a lot of deep sad back story


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *Confession I own Gacha Club*
> *FOR RESEARCH*


i lowkey want it to help with making ocs
but i can't play the gacha games anymore


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hm yes and I have Reddit just for memes


h m


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

I used to use gacha to help with OC designs lol
Not anymore tho


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

I don't use Gacha at all because its toxic sometimes, well some of the community
Although my sister lets me play it for a bit even though I'm not a fan of it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> h m


_hm yes_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I just put things I like together I'd explain my ocs but that's a lot of deep sad back story


Same
None of you know about.......
*Eli*


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Same
> None of you know about.......
> *Eli*


You've mentioned Eli a few times


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Same
> None of you know about.......
> *Eli*


Nobody knows about Mayrin or Hoshi


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Hm sometimes my characters come from me doodling on my homework or textbook covers


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Some of my oc's came from history or from random drawings due to boredom in school as well


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)

im bad at making unique characters Theo and Noel literally have the same hair style


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> im bad at making unique characters Theo and Noel literally have the same hair style


fluffy hair good


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> fluffy hair good


too much of a good thing is a bad thing


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

I’m not sure how the idea of Evwirt came to me tho. The area used to be reserved for a fancy restaurant but now it’s a feral wilderness


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> too much of a good thing is a bad thing


I'd like to object


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

According to wikihow








						How to Create and Develop an Original Character
					

You might want to create an original character (OC) for a story, novel, comic book, or other creative project. Coming up with a character who's unique and real can be a big challenge, but there are some techniques for helping you through...




					www.wikihow.com


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> You've mentioned Eli a few times


Ah but you don’t know his emotionally damaging backstory......


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'd like to object





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Apperently eating too much of a certain candy that I have may have laxative effects


k

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020



Lothitine said:


> Ah but you don’t know his emotionally damaging backstory......


beyond the pastel it’s a cruel world


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Is it mint with laxative effects?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> k
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020
> 
> ...


okay wow okay

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Is it mint with laxative effects?


Pop Rocks


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

so uh is this kinda better


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> According to wikihow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting idea to flesh out a character but I’ve found that I like my characters more if the base idea comes to me out of the blue


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Yeah
My oc's come out of the blue as well
They just show up out of nowhere


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

I was given this amazing frog character with a shirt saying "Yuo are stupid!"


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

hold up wait his eyebrows changed shape in this 6 second sequence


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I was given this amazing frog character with a shirt saying "Yuo are stupid!"


hey look its loth


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> hey look its loth







__





						Froggie  on Toyhouse
					

A community for collaborative character creation and trading, worldbuilding and roleplay.




					toyhou.se
				



hm


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)

brb making a dumb superpower generator


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

I need to work on my toyhouse
But school is making me not have enough time for it...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

why aren't the reacts overlapping


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 310484
> why aren't the reacts overlapping


cursed


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Glitch perhaps


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

happened on my phone, too


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Hm...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 310484
> why aren't the reacts overlapping


I noticed that too


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

_we need answers_


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 310484
> why aren't the reacts overlapping


I probably never would have noticed that without you pointing that out but now it's bothering me.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

__





						Eli  on Toyhouse
					

A community for collaborative character creation and trading, worldbuilding and roleplay.




					toyhou.se
				



Eli’s official design  I would post his bio for crit but I’m not sure whether it’s appropriate for here

I’ll re-read it tho


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_he sparkle_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

Ok so I think it’s ok,, but I’ll put it in a spoiler for potentially triggering topics


Spoiler



Eli Roberts - male - deceased



1982-1999



When he was 5 his father left, and his mother spent all her time working. He took care of himself his whole life, and didn’t talk to other children a lot.

He was scared of others abandoning him, or giving a reason for his mother to leave him too, so he was overprotective of her and didn’t interact with anyone unless necessary.

He was talented at reading, and memorized the longest words he could find in the dictionary.

He thought that everyone was out to hurt him, and was extremely aggressive at the slightest thought that something was wrong. He created delusions out of paranoia and fear to keep others away.

He was very apathetic to others and his peers thought he was insane due to his violence and anger behavior. 

He would walk around aimlessly, hearing someone telling him to follow him and seeing little flicks of shadow near corners, constantly turning and twisting around corners, expecting someone to be there, but there never was.


He was 17 when he died. Members of his class, trying to prank him, tried to get him angry enough to fight. They pulled out a camera and tried to record him, making fun of him and mocking him. A different classmate ended up trying to help him and stop the others, and ended up helping him get away. They ran from the classmates across a street... Eli didn’t look behind him fast enough to save them sadly.

——————————


Jayden/Chris Adams



Female, 1995-2012 // male, 1982-1999



The kid who helped him was named Chris, the older brother to the 5-year-old Jayden, who was always overshadowed by her older brother. Her parents barely seemed to notice her presence and often compared her to her late brother. She never resented her brother for it though, as they were very close, and she agreed that he was better than they’d ever be. She always wears Chris’s red and white varsity jacket, even in summer, as a lucky charm. When she was 17, she ran away from home. She reached the same spot her brother died, and remembered the headlines. She tried to cross the street, determined to achieve something, anything, her brother could not. She recklessly crossed the street, sure she’d be fine, at the calm intersection. She ended up dying, never being able to step out of her brother’s shadow.




	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _he sparkle_


Kaleido_Ghost is one of my inspirations so I’m so happy he made that for artfight  VER SPARKLE


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Ok so I think it’s ok,, but I’ll put it in a spoiler for potentially triggering topics
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Eli's backstory is dark for such a colorful character


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Ok so I think it’s ok,, but I’ll put it in a spoiler for potentially triggering topics
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Dang he's dead. Rip


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

MILKY


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Eli's backstory is dark for such a colorful character


I told u lol

that’s only the beginning  him and Jayden meet in the afterlife and antics ensue


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

I should've joined art fight to get more art of my characters
Oh well


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

I would introduce my ocs backstory but I feel like it'll only make sense to me ;;

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 310488
> MILKY


Yes dear


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I should've joined art fight to get more art of my characters
> Oh well


I think they might have short events on the Art Fight Discord while Art Fight isn't going on


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

*I'll just say a Yokai and an Alien can date I made it happen*


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

I kinda ship Eli and Jayden ( theyre both 17)
But I feel like it’s still kinda weird bc Jayden was a kid when Eli died??
He’s still 17 though because _ghost_

what do yall think tho


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

If I do this story for real I’ll probably change stuff up


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Yeah, but then I may have to wait for another year...
I'll participate next time though
Would be nice to get free art


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> If I do this story for real I’ll probably change stuff up


*MORE DEER???*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *MORE DEER???*


Yes there would be deer


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I kinda ship Eli and Jayden ( theyre both 17)
> But I feel like it’s still kinda weird bc Jayden was a kid when Eli died??
> He’s still 17 though because _ghost_
> 
> what do yall think tho


oh hhhhh idk


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yes there would be deer


*YESYESYESYESYEYSYETSTETSTSTTETEETST*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Haha imagine your Yokai boyfriend not bring seen by most of the population and not to mention he's a sociopath murderer who loses his memories every week


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)

__





						StackPath
					





					www.generatorland.com
				



idk how it works so if you get on,y one word just click The button again


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh hhhhh idk


It’s,, kinda on the nose
I’m sure someoNE would point it out
(Also I know for sure Jayden doesn’t like him back lmao,, that’ll just make it worse I think)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> It’s,, kinda on the nose
> I’m sure someoNE would point it out
> (Also I know for sure Jayden doesn’t like him back lmao,, that’ll just make it worse I think)


maybe it's not too bad?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

It’s more with how Matty gets stuck lol


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> maybe it's not too bad?


Yeah,, they’re both 17 so??

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s more with how Matty gets stuck lol


DEER BOY CONTENT OR ELSE


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Are we asking for fanfiction about deer just like the inkling and octoling


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> DEER BOY CONTENT OR ELSE


Don’t worry he still gets stuck as a deer


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Don’t worry he still gets stuck as a deer


good
*sets down crowbar*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> good
> *sets down crowbar*


...why must you be like this I like my thumbs (Q(n )Q )


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Wait so nobody has old ocs hhhh mine are above the age of 1000- hhhh


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

I though I saw a particular name, but it was something else
I'm seeing things again even though I slept and woke up early


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

how would they look as a couple tho??


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 310490View attachment 310491
> how would they look as a couple tho??


Not gay don't care smh


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 310490View attachment 310491
> how would they look as a couple tho??


coolieo


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Not gay don't care smh


bruh seriously


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> bruh seriously


No not seriously it's a joke the art is good uvu


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Arts good
Idk about the couple


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

i tried drawing an idea and i just suck


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Arts good
> Idk about the couple


Ngl same but my couples might be weird too. Let me go fetch old art


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i tried drawing an idea and i just suck


You'll get better at it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> You'll get better at it


eh
i can't figure out what to do with the hair.. im so bad at hair
i give up


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

To be honest the zoology side is what I love writing about


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> eh
> i can't figure out what to do with the hair.. im so bad at hair
> i give up


Well it takes time and practice to get better at it


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Arts good
> Idk about the couple


Same here
I feel like Eli just has a cute crush on Jayden??
Also Milky Eli is bi lol

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020

Idk about Jayden lol
She doesn’t like Eli back
She feels like he killed her brother yknow


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Hm...


----------



## Mick (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 310484
> why aren't the reacts overlapping



Bet it has to do with the fact that they added a top secret 'accepted' reaction for the fair


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

Mick said:


> Bet it has to do with the fact that they added a top secret 'accepted' reaction for the fair
> 
> View attachment 310499


Wow it feels so slightly off to see this


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

thanks @Enxssi


----------



## Mick (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Wow it feels so slightly off to see this



Doesn't it? I saw that announced and had to look twice


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

Mick said:


> Doesn't it? I saw that announced and had to look twice


It hasn’t bothered me too much lol


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

"Attack with paper"
amazing


----------



## Mick (Aug 26, 2020)

Interesting little fact, there are even more secret reactions that we're not allowed to use. Look, the site even sends over a dislike button too but we cannot have it ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Much reaction


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

Mick said:


> Interesting little fact, there are even more secret reactions that we're not allowed to use. Look, the site even sends over a dislike button too but we cannot have it ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> View attachment 310504


Forget that noise deer react when


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

Mick said:


> Interesting little fact, there are even more secret reactions that we're not allowed to use. Look, the site even sends over a dislike button too but we cannot have it ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> View attachment 310504


so thats what the debug thing is for


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Although some of them can be abused, which is why some were not added yet.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 26, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 310501
> thanks Enxssi


Honestly, "attack with skeletons" sounds like a good ability. Imagine fighting someone, then just when you think you've won they raise several skeletons out of the ground to attack you.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

weaponized basement dwellers


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Honestly, "attack with skeletons" sounds like a good ability. Imagine fighting someone, then just when you think you've won they raise several skeletons out of the ground to attack you.


That sounds like a villain superpower NGL


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Honestly, "attack with skeletons" sounds like a good ability. Imagine fighting someone, then just when you think you've won they raise several skeletons out of the ground to attack you.


it definitely sounds better than materializing doors


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Where is the link for the superpower generator


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That sounds like a villain superpower NGL


its perfect for me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Hmmm so Mass Necromancy


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Mick said:


> Interesting little fact, there are even more secret reactions that we're not allowed to use. Look, the site even sends over a dislike button too but we cannot have it ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> View attachment 310504


dude what


----------



## Mick (Aug 26, 2020)

Origami said:


> so thats what the debug thing is for



Generally it's for helping you check for errors in a site you're building but you can also



Clockwise said:


> Although some of them can be abused, which is why some were not added yet.



Yeah, we're not going to get those...

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020



ohare01 said:


> dude what



Not hacks, don't worry about it <3


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Really where is the generator


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

That’s not how Evwirtian geese work


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

Mick said:


> Generally it's for helping you check for errors in a site you're building but you can also



im going into an it course in a week and a half, would you say website building is easier than general programming? my program goes two routes either general programming or web programming


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Really where is the generator







__





						StackPath
					





					www.generatorland.com


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

f


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)

attack with eggs


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

@Seastar are you a boat this is important


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 310512
> attack with eggs


That's not a superpower, that's just what happens every Halloween. Or does Halloween give people superpowers...


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

I just gave up on violin 6 years ago


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> View attachment 310511 f


Everything isn't balanced and I'm *unhappy noises*


----------



## Mick (Aug 26, 2020)

Origami said:


> im going into an it course in a week and a half, would you say website building is easier than general programming? my program goes two routes either general programming or web programming



That depends! If you're only making a webpage that displays some information, it's not that difficult: you just tell it which text goes where.

You can also build a website with user interactions, in which case you have to start worrying about databases and the messages between the website and your system. It can get complicated _fast_, depending on which functionality you want your website to have.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

Maybe I should try drawing an Evwirtian goose tomorrow


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

its a mystery


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

_Tbt anime episode #6:* ROWEN LOSES THEIR MARBLES*_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 26, 2020)

I want a power


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

__





						StackPath
					





					www.generatorland.com


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

all caps


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

ok i swear im not a furry but


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

You could do that with some of the stuff in Evwirt


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

I found the old art I have a bear oc but that drawing got destroyed.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I want a power





Clockwise said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the link


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 26, 2020)

I can turn into an egg


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

__





						Kirby has eaten the poster above you...
					

Kirby is hungry today,  He has eaten the poster above you. What power does he get from them?  Be creative, super random things are welcome!



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

guys what's a civilization besides the one of humans Origami won't spill the beans


----------



## Mick (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I found the old art I have a bear oc but that drawing got destroyed.



F for the bear


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Ah yes skeletons


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I can turn into an egg


you are an egg


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

we're no strangers to love


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Mick said:


> F for the bear


Yeah I went to go color her and I messed up she is the care taker of Mayrin,, I wish I had kept the drawing I could have made it digital and now that I think about.._she looks like a bear version of Yumeko_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 26, 2020)

Now i can defend using paper


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Now i can defend using paper


Can I eat the paper-


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 26, 2020)

Probably


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

mmm yummy tree slices


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

*Gimmie the entire stonk*


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

I want to eat paper
Its been years
But I don't want to get sick


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Probably


notjosuke


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

F for my heart tho it kinda hurts-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

yum paper


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

yum soap


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> yum soap


yuck ewwww


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Although food paper counts


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Okay yeah I'm lowkey having a mini heart attack


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Okay yeah I'm lowkey having a mini heart attack


Are you okay?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

Origami said:


> mmm yummy tree slices


I just think of taking a whole cross-section of a tree and eating it and it’s like


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

I almost had a heart attack because I thought I accidentally broke a large object


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)

seaweed


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I want to eat paper
> Its been years
> But I don't want to get sick


why


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Are you okay?


No-


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Oh fudge my teacher wants to visit me aaaaaaaaaaa
This is probably like zoom meetings


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I just think of taking a whole cross-section of a tree and eating it and it’s like


I WILL EAT

whatever i please


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

How’s my sig look


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)

Origami said:


> I WILL EAT
> 
> whatever i please


A


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Should I put my art in my sig or nah


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

What happens if I eat this post


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

Origami said:


> I WILL EAT
> 
> whatever i please


Oh no all caps again please don’t unperson me again


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> A


I AM AT MY BREAKING POINT WITH YOU

LOCAL FERAL TODDLER


----------



## Mick (Aug 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I want to eat paper
> Its been years
> But I don't want to get sick



You probably won't get sick. I'm not encouraging you to do it but I'm not stopping you either



Lothitine said:


> How’s my sig look



Good, but 281 pixels tall :0


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Origami said:


> I AM AT MY BREAKING POINT WITH YOU
> 
> LOCAL FERAL TODDLER


_Why are you yelling
Why are you yelling??_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

I just ate a pound of bean sprouts and I still got no answer


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

Origami said:


> I AM AT MY BREAKING POINT WITH YOU
> 
> LOCAL FERAL TODDLER


I’m not a toddler...also that was Enx


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)

Origami said:


> I AM AT MY BREAKING POINT WITH YOU
> 
> LOCAL FERAL TODDLER


*WHATEVER I DID IM SORY*


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

I did a thing with paint.net




Post eating


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

maybe that was too many beansprouts


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m not a toddler...also that was Enx


I KNOW WHO I QUOTED
it was STILL directed towards YOU

JE VIENDRAI EXCORCISER VOS DÉMONS DE LA FORÊT, PUIS JE VOUS BRISE EN DEMI


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I just ate a pound of bean sprouts and I still got no answer


ori is speaking in caps
help


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Origami said:


> I KNOW WHO I QUOTED
> it was STILL directed towards YOU
> 
> JE VIENDRAI EXCORCISER VOS DÉMONS DE LA FORÊT, PUIS JE VOUS BRISE EN DEMI


oh yeah you're from that part of Canada aren't you


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)

WHY IS ORIGAMI SHOUTING IN FRENCH WHAT IS HAPPEN WHY


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Ah yes the daning.gif


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

fun fact my username all started with limes

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020

actually it started with Zane


----------



## Mick (Aug 26, 2020)

Origami said:


> I KNOW WHO I QUOTED
> it was STILL directed towards YOU
> 
> JE VIENDRAI EXCORCISER VOS DÉMONS DE LA FORÊT, PUIS JE VOUS BRISE EN DEMI



Oh man


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 26, 2020)

Origami said:


> I KNOW WHO I QUOTED
> it was STILL directed towards YOU
> 
> JE VIENDRAI EXCORCISER VOS DÉMONS DE LA FORÊT, PUIS JE VOUS BRISE EN DEMI


Why are you canadian


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Why are you canadian


why are you asian


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

what is happen


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

Origami said:


> I KNOW WHO I QUOTED
> it was STILL directed towards YOU
> 
> JE VIENDRAI EXCORCISER VOS DÉMONS DE LA FORÊT, PUIS JE VOUS BRISE EN DEMI


stop speaking french fries and hockey


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

Origami said:


> I KNOW WHO I QUOTED
> it was STILL directed towards YOU
> 
> JE VIENDRAI EXCORCISER VOS DÉMONS DE LA FORÊT, PUIS JE VOUS BRISE EN DEMI


Oh no


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Why are you canadian


_josuke_ help pls


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what is happen


ori is screaming in French


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Yeah uh my heart died a little


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why are you asian


God said i could either have a good memory or be Asian and i don’t remember what i chose


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Why are you canadian


_but I'm the one with the pancakes..._


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why are you asian


w_hy are we still here
just to suffer_


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

At this rate
I'm suffering doing my math schoolwork and looking up solutions on google


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Why are you canadian


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

Mick said:


> Oh man


I thought you were with me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

as soon as origami started screaming in french I knew this'd be good
keep it up, Enx
be the matador


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ori is screaming in French


ah carry on


----------



## Mick (Aug 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I thought you were with me



I am! Feral... toddler, squad? I guess. Yes.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 310528


sticky note gang I also got sticky notes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> God said i could either have a good memory or be Asian and i don’t remember what i chose


asian


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Functions is partial easy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> sticky note gang I also got sticky notes


I got 5 stacks of em


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

kurb a fait un choix terrible qui me dérange
il est parti maintenant


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I got 5 stacks of em


I got
None
Send sticky notes


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> asian


Nah i think it was the memory


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

Welcome to the dumpster firen't today we have a potato poggers man vs innocent voodoo demon!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

well rip kurb ig


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Origami said:


> kurb a fait un choix terrible qui me dérange
> il est parti maintenant


what did he do


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Origami said:


> kurb a fait un choix terrible qui me dérange
> il est parti maintenant


I don't speak hindi


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 26, 2020)

It’s only a matter of time till he drops a rickroll in french


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Nah i think it was the memory


but you're asian
and don't you have bad memory or is that me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Welcome to the dumpster firen't today we have a potato poggers man vs innocent voodoo demon!


-ohare01 is vrisneming-


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I don't speak hindi


i dont speak pc repair either dont worry


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Someone translate rickroll song to French


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Welcome to the dumpster firen't today we have a potato poggers man vs innocent voodoo demon!


No I just got cursed


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Someone translate rickroll song to French


no


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Someone translate rickroll song to French


yes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> yes


no


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

I found it unfortunately


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Someone translate rickroll song to French


There’s no Eiffel Towers to love, you know the rules and so do i


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No I just got cursed


l'enfant sauvage local.


J'ai décidé que ton temps sur cette planète est maintenant terminé


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

my sister is suffering because she ate my pop rocks


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no


Vous connaissez les règles et moi aussi
Je dois te faire comprendre
Je ne t'abandonnerai jamais
Je ne te laisserai jamais tomber
Je ne vais jamais courir et vous abandonner
Je ne te ferai jamais pleurer
Je ne vais jamais dire au revoir
Je ne vais jamais mentir et te blesser


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> my sister is suffering because she ate my pop rocks


Uh


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> -ohare01 is vrisneming-


this


----------



## Mick (Aug 26, 2020)

Origami said:


> l'enfant sauvage local.
> 
> 
> J'ai décidé que ton temps sur cette planète est maintenant terminé



Uhh I don't think I can let you do that


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 26, 2020)

Breaking news: Local poggers man uses 100% power on wild toddler


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

anyways now that thats over with hows everyone doing tonight


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I found it unfortunately


is it wrong I'm actually gonna watch that


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Help my mom is deleting Netflix


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Breaking news: Local poggers man uses 100% power on wild toddler


oh **** he's done for


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Uh


I warned her


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

Origami said:


> l'enfant sauvage local.
> 
> 
> J'ai décidé que ton temps sur cette planète est maintenant terminé


I don’t know if Evwirt is on earth or not it seems otherworldly


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

The return of the King


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

Origami said:


> l'enfant sauvage local.
> 
> 
> J'ai décidé que ton temps sur cette planète est maintenant terminé


Je ne t'abandonnerai jamais
ne vous laissera jamais tomber
ne va jamais courir
et vous abandonner
ne te fera jamais pleurer
je ne vais jamais dire au revoir
ne vais jamais dire un mensonge
et te blesser


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 26, 2020)

Origami said:


> anyways now that thats over with hows everyone doing tonight


Good, my cat ate a mole cricket


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> The return of the King


_nnnnnnn rick astley toe lint_


----------



## Mick (Aug 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t know if Evwirt is on earth or not it seems otherworldly



You're always welcome to join me up in space


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> The return of the King


why

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _nnnnnnn rick astley toe lint_


cursed


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _nnnnnnn rick astley toe lint_


hnng hot Lego people 2.0

that's going on my profile


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

HELP I'M CHOKING ON MY JELLY BELLY


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Origami said:


> anyways now that thats over with hows everyone doing tonight


anxious lmao


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

I'm suffering in math


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Good, my cat ate a mole cricket


poggers.

i wish crunchyroll would stop shoving god of high school recommendations down my throat, im not watching it lol


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Vous connaissez les règles et moi aussi
> Je dois te faire comprendre
> Je ne t'abandonnerai jamais
> Je ne te laisserai jamais tomber
> ...


**** you beat me to it


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020
> 
> ...


*ttaptaptap* *taptaptaaaap*


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> anxious lmao


i feel that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

okay I'm good now


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I'm suffering in math


_*kill math*_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020



Origami said:


> i feel that


hurricane is coming and it's not cool


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Hhh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

I have a bean lizard just chillin by me


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

But math is necessary for real life

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020

I have a love/hate with math


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> But math is necessary for real life


destroy math and everything related to it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

...Hi again.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

oh no I got an Out of Context Comments notif


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

like i get it, it exists but stop with the notifs please
also boston getting smoked tonight
i really need a new lock screen


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 310533
> like i get it, it exists but stop with the notifs please
> also boston getting smoked tonight
> i really need a new lock screen


"GET HYPED"

I get it all the time too and I'm not hyped


----------



## Mick (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> destroy math and everything related to it



There are two things here that I am willing to defend: @Your Local Wild Child and math. I will fight you.


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Block crunchyroll notifs then


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Help my mom is deleting Netflix


why


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Block crunchyroll notifs then


_No I don't think I will_

some are good


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> why


she mentioned 'cause of cuties


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

Ori what the heck did you do to me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Mick said:


> There are two things here that I am willing to defend: @Your Local Wild Child and math. I will fight you.


*math sucks and it shouldn't exist
destroy math  *


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> why


Cause Cutiess


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

⚍ᓭ ᓵ𝙹リリᔑ╎ᓭᓭᒷ⨅ ꖎᒷᓭ ∷è⊣ꖎᒷᓭ ᒷℸ ̣  ᒲ𝙹╎ ᔑ⚍ᓭᓭ╎
jᒷ ↸𝙹╎ᓭ ℸ ̣ ᒷ ⎓ᔑ╎∷ᒷ ᓵ𝙹ᒲ!¡∷ᒷリ↸∷ᒷ
jᒷ リᒷ ℸ ̣ 'ᔑʖᔑリ↸𝙹リリᒷ∷ᔑ╎ ⋮ᔑᒲᔑ╎ᓭ
jᒷ リᒷ ℸ ̣ ᒷ ꖎᔑ╎ᓭᓭᒷ∷ᔑ╎ ⋮ᔑᒲᔑ╎ᓭ ℸ ̣ 𝙹ᒲʖᒷ∷
jᒷ リᒷ ⍊ᔑ╎ᓭ ⋮ᔑᒲᔑ╎ᓭ ᓵ𝙹⚍∷╎∷ ᒷℸ ̣  ⍊𝙹⚍ᓭ ᔑʖᔑリ↸𝙹リリᒷ∷
jᒷ リᒷ ℸ ̣ ᒷ ⎓ᒷ∷ᔑ╎ ⋮ᔑᒲᔑ╎ᓭ !¡ꖎᒷ⚍∷ᒷ∷
jᒷ リᒷ ⍊ᔑ╎ᓭ ⋮ᔑᒲᔑ╎ᓭ ↸╎∷ᒷ ᔑ⚍ ∷ᒷ⍊𝙹╎∷
jᒷ リᒷ ⍊ᔑ╎ᓭ ⋮ᔑᒲᔑ╎ᓭ ᒲᒷリℸ ̣ ╎∷ ᒷℸ ̣  ℸ ̣ ᒷ ʖꖎᒷᓭᓭᒷ∷


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ⚍ᓭ ᓵ𝙹リリᔑ╎ᓭᓭᒷ⨅ ꖎᒷᓭ ∷è⊣ꖎᒷᓭ ᒷℸ ̣  ᒲ𝙹╎ ᔑ⚍ᓭᓭ╎
> jᒷ ↸𝙹╎ᓭ ℸ ̣ ᒷ ⎓ᔑ╎∷ᒷ ᓵ𝙹ᒲ!¡∷ᒷリ↸∷ᒷ
> jᒷ リᒷ ℸ ̣ 'ᔑʖᔑリ↸𝙹リリᒷ∷ᔑ╎ ⋮ᔑᒲᔑ╎ᓭ
> jᒷ リᒷ ℸ ̣ ᒷ ꖎᔑ╎ᓭᓭᒷ∷ᔑ╎ ⋮ᔑᒲᔑ╎ᓭ ℸ ̣ 𝙹ᒲʖᒷ∷
> ...


I don't even need to translate that to see it's a rickroll lmao


----------



## Mick (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *math sucks and it shouldn't exist
> destroy math *



Without math we would not have the technology we do. This leads to: No animal crossing, no jotaro and no ohare.


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Trying to finish 2 topics on math so I have only one to finish


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ⚍ᓭ ᓵ𝙹リリᔑ╎ᓭᓭᒷ⨅ ꖎᒷᓭ ∷è⊣ꖎᒷᓭ ᒷℸ ̣  ᒲ𝙹╎ ᔑ⚍ᓭᓭ╎
> jᒷ ↸𝙹╎ᓭ ℸ ̣ ᒷ ⎓ᔑ╎∷ᒷ ᓵ𝙹ᒲ!¡∷ᒷリ↸∷ᒷ
> jᒷ リᒷ ℸ ̣ 'ᔑʖᔑリ↸𝙹リリᒷ∷ᔑ╎ ⋮ᔑᒲᔑ╎ᓭ
> jᒷ リᒷ ℸ ̣ ᒷ ꖎᔑ╎ᓭᓭᒷ∷ᔑ╎ ⋮ᔑᒲᔑ╎ᓭ ℸ ̣ 𝙹ᒲʖᒷ∷
> ...


That’s not the first time I’ve been rickrolled tonight


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 310527






im backsorry I was eating mcdonfalds


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Mick said:


> Without math we would not have the technology we do. This leads to: No animal crossing, no jotaro and no ohare.


GASP
_no _


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Mick said:


> Without math we would not have the technology we do. This leads to: No animal crossing, no jotaro and no ohare.


*le gasp no persona*


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

We have been rickrolled since the beginning


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 26, 2020)

Mick said:


> Without math we would not have the technology we do. This leads to: No animal crossing, no jotaro and no ohare.


In other words, math is so terrible that we built machines just to do it for us.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Mick said:


> Without math we would not have the technology we do. This leads to: No animal crossing, no jotaro and no ohare.


but I still hate math


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> We have been rickrolled since the beginning


and he never gave us up


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> In other words, math is so terrible that we built machines just to do it for us.


^^^^^


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

My characters will never exist without math


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare without math there'd be no nanbaka
_no femboys_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> she mentioned 'cause of cuties


Yeahhh
It was originally a coming-of-age indie film speaking about the sexualization of preadolescents but they advertised it as.... *THAT. *


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

wtf how






bruh how is it mew


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 310529
> im backsorry I was eating mcdonfalds


I don’t know what he did to me but I’m a deer now I think I have to sleep as a deer tonight I hate it all I said was I wouldn’t eat a tree (Q(λ )Q )


----------



## Mick (Aug 26, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> In other words, math is so terrible that we built machines just to do it for us.



My job nowadays is to tell the machines how to do the math. Isn't that just good old fun



ohare01 said:


> but I still hate math



That's allowed!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ohare without math there'd be no nanbaka
> _no femboys_


dang that's true hhh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

Mick said:


> My job nowadays is to tell the machines how to do the math. Isn't that just good old fun
> 
> 
> 
> That's allowed!


I’m more a biology/geology/geography nerd but I have a healthy respect for those who have a high tolerance for math


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

everyone hates math



just remember it helps you make pancakes


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Try to imagine a world without mathematics
					

In an effort to bring this idea to life, we’ve done some hunting around the web to see what we could find.




					teachingmathsscholars.org


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)

Oeuf


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

TLDR NO MATH NO PANCAIK


----------



## Mick (Aug 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m more a biology/geology/geography nerd but I have a healthy respect for those who have a high tolerance for math



I used to do a lot of biology at the aquarium and math still haunted me there. Volumes, concentrations, weights, pressure, calculations all day every day... You learn to deal with it I guess


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

Guys I don’t wanna be stuck like this


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Guys I don’t wanna be stuck like this


did you get blue-mushroomed


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

Mick said:


> I used to do a lot of biology at the aquarium and math still haunted me there. Volumes, concentrations, weights, pressure, calculations all day every day... You learn to deal with it I guess


Yup I’ve been working big-time with math courses so I guess it’ll haunt me in my career.


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

I tldr'd it but
Math is important
End of story


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

I like coordinates and some division in math


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> did you get blue-mushroomed


I don’t know what Origami did to me but I’m a murder deer


----------



## Mick (Aug 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yup I’ve been working big-time with math courses so I guess it’ll haunt me in my career.



Oh for sure


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t know what Origami did to me but I’m a murder deer


read enxssis post where she translated


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 310538


I'm not even gonna pretend anymore they're my jam I wanna be one


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 310538


Amazing


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 310538


it's true they're important


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> it's true they're important


uh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

Origami said:


> read enxssis post where she translated


You got the wrong side I’m not uncursed did you trap me as a deer?!?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> uh


you expected this white text to be important? pfft


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> it's true they're important


see she gets it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> you expected this white text to be important? pfft


according to all known laws of aviation


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

The power of white text


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> it's true they're important






I had to look up how am I an essential worker femboy hooters meme And for that I should be rewarded


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 310541
> I had to look up how am I an essential worker femboy hooters meme And for that I should be rewarded


_uh_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 310541
> I had to look up how am I an essential worker femboy hooters meme And for that I should be rewarded


Wow Enxssi @Vrisnenn
man it'd be nice


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

I could do school work but nah


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

ORI WHAT DID YOU DO THIS IS THE OPPOSITE OF BREAKING MY CURSE


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ORI WHAT DID YOU DO THIS IS THE OPPOSITE OF BREAKING MY CURSE


He did exactly what he said he was going to do


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 310541
> I had to look up how am I an essential worker femboy hooters meme And for that I should be rewarded


Let me fetch you a real femboy at hooters


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

What if I make my title white text


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Let me fetch you a real femboy at hooters


milky NO


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 310541
> I had to look up how am I an essential worker femboy hooters meme And for that I should be rewarded


What does that mean?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> He did exactly what he said he was going to do


I THOUGHT BY THAT HED BREAK THE CURSE NOT FORCE ME DEEPER INTO IT

((I need to draw a new pfp tomorrow))


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

my device is at 

3 percent


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> milky NO


OWO


----------



## Mick (Aug 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What if I make my title white text



If you're going to buy a title colour for that I suggest #F6F3EB
It's that weird beige colour that is the background


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Actually I saw irl dudes cross dressing and cosplaying and it was kinda hot ngl


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

what's femboy hooters


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what's femboy hooters


*LET ME SHOW YOU*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what's femboy hooters


a meme about an
interesting restaurant we shouldnt talk aout


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *LET ME SHOW YOU*


um

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> a meme about an
> interesting restaurant we shouldnt talk aout


restaurant?
uh is it safe to look up


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Alright I need a word problem for functions


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> um


----------



## Mick (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *LET ME SHOW YOU*



Maybe don't


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


>


?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Mick said:


> Maybe don't


Too late


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

What


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ?


Mmm not enough context- hold on


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

i don't get it

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020



Milky star said:


> Mmm not enough context- hold on


uh


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Its just Felix in front of a building


----------



## Mick (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Too late



...too late


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Its just Felix in front of a building


Okay hold on uvu


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

_I don't even get it man_


----------



## Mick (Aug 26, 2020)

Speaking of too late: I'm off to bed  

Please keep the thread clean and unlocked thank <3


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

I'm having an identity crisis


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Hmm..I'll just dm Abri owo


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hmm..I'll just dm Abri owo


is it inappropriate


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm having an identity crisis


Hello welcome to hooters you're a gay femboy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hmm..I'll just dm Abri owo


_nowo_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> is it inappropriate


with her? probably lol


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> is it inappropriate


No.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hello welcome to hooters you're a gay femboy


: D


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

Origami said:


> with her? probably lol


*SON SHHH*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

Mick said:


> Speaking of too late: I'm off to bed
> 
> Please keep the thread clean and unlocked thank <3


I will but I can’t guarantee I’ll be changed back when we meet again


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No.


ok


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

what the HEEEECK


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what the HEEEECK


What's the problem


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 26, 2020)

I have found cherries today is greatest day


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I have found cherries today is greatest day


**KAKYOIN LICKING SOUNDS**


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What's the problem


I WANNA BE A GIRL AND A GUY AND EVERYTHING IN BETWEEN ALL AT ONCE


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I have found cherries today is greatest day


I prefer raspberries


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I WANNA BE A GIRL AND A GUY AND EVERYTHING IN BETWEEN ALL AT ONCE


Solution: Be a girl and a guy all at once.


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

I'll be that one girl in photoshop that will do memes instead of making myself pretty


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I'll be that one girl in photoshop that will do memes instead of making myself pretty


I'll be that one person who can't figure out how it works


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I'll be that one girl in photoshop that will do memes instead of making myself pretty


y same


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Solution: Be a girl and a guy all at once.


how


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Who needs beauty when you can have more power in photoshop


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 26, 2020)

I have ran out of cherries, today is saddest day


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

it's identity crisis time


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I have ran out of cherries, today is saddest day


this is so sad alexa play despacito


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> this is so sad alexa play despacito


whats your avatar ive seen those things before


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

yokai watch?


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Yokai watch


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Origami said:


> whats your avatar ive seen those things before


yo-kai
from yo-kai watch


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> yo-kai
> from yo-kai watch


oh that was the pokemon clone from a few years ago wasnt it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Origami said:


> oh that was the pokemon clone from a few years ago wasnt it


yea lmao
i like it though


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Yes it was

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020

I found the image I was looking for 





Kids breaking the boundaries


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Yes it was
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020
> 
> ...


_what_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Yes it was
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020
> 
> ...


something is not right


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Photoshop mistake
I remember setting it as an icon somewhere


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Photoshop mistake
> I remember setting it as an icon somewhere


_that got past everyone who approved it?_


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

They said it was from Walmart, but I cannot find rest of the info


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> how


Easy: You wanna be a guy act like and dress like a guy you wanna be a girl act and dress like one-


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Hmm
I dressed up as a male in NH


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Easy: You wanna be a guy act like and dress like a guy you wanna be a girl act and dress like one-


but I wanna
have
the stuff
Dressing masculine as a girl doesn't hit the same as dressing feminine as a boy I feel like


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

I love being a girl, but menstrual cycle sucks


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I love being a girl, but menstrual cycle sucks


facts


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I love being a girl, but menstrual cycle sucks


I'm gonna rip out my uterus no kids for me


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

*laughs in no monthly blood spewing*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Although y'all are making me question stuff


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Although y'all are making me question stuff


_huh_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _huh_


Idk


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Sometimes I want to be a male


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

I found a meme that is just vfwej calling me out but I can't find it anymore


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Sometimes I want to be a male


Occasionally I do get that thought but uh that would cause problems for me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Origami said:


> *laughs in no monthly blood spewing*


shut you got off easy


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

I did it in NH though..
But yeah, there could be problems


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> shut you got off easy


but did i really
look at societies expectations of me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

THIS WTH I SWEAR REDDIT IS SPYING ON ME


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Origami said:


> but did i really
> look at societies expectations of me


I said shut

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 310556
> THIS WTH I SWEAR REDDIT IS SPYING ON ME


can I have aaaa 

bringing fictional characters to life


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

I want to bring fictionals to life


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 310556
> THIS WTH I SWEAR REDDIT IS SPYING ON ME


I just want teleportation


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I want to bring fictionals to life


it is my dream


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

I had a dream of it and it was good
My dreams are surreal


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I WANNA BE A GIRL AND A GUY AND EVERYTHING IN BETWEEN ALL AT ONCE





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> but I wanna
> have
> the stuff
> Dressing masculine as a girl doesn't hit the same as dressing feminine as a boy I feel like


_enby squad
**** i feel the same_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I had a dream of it and it was good
> My dreams are surreal


I had a dream too...

I loved it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> _enby squad
> **** i feel the same_


_help me I'm confused_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

I would kill for teleportation


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I would kill for teleportation


Saltyy would kill _with _teleportation


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _help me I'm confused_


****ing mood bruh
Remember that gender is a spectrum and that labels don’t define everything- you know your gender better than anyone here


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Saltyy would kill _with _teleportation


I just want to go to Josuke's house gosh dangit


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I would kill for teleportation


I would murder people for summoning fictional characters


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

@FrogslimeOfficial 
For reference:


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

i just want to be able to sleep easy at night


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

I'm just finishing topics on schoolwork then I can relax


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

hm


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Now its time to work


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

speaking of sleep im going to sleep
idk when ill be back see yas in a week


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Origami said:


> speaking of sleep im going to sleep
> idk when ill be back see yas in a week


bye


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

I saw a comment saying all trans people watched ninjago or all people who watched ninjago are trans and now idk


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

Should I do a thing (very important)
					

Vote Now! [Yes ] [No]




					www.strawpoll.me
				



Very important


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I saw a comment saying all trans people watched ninjago or all people who watched ninjago are trans and now idk


last i checked i wasnt tho lol

unless they meant hardcore viewers


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I saw a comment saying all trans people watched ninjago or all people who watched ninjago are trans and now idk


explains why I didn't like it that much


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> watched


u,,, u good bro

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020

OH **** I WATCHED NINJAGO TOO OH ****


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> u,,, u good bro
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020
> 
> OH **** I WATCHED NINJAGO TOO OH ****


uh


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

They. We’re right i think.

What


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

I DID A THING


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

bRUH a FROG MEME WEEB GAVE ME AN IDENTITY CRISIS


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I DID A THING


ZHU LI
please get it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

I'm just gonna keep watching my hot LEGO dudes


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Finished schoolwork for the day
Finally can spend the rest of the day relaxing


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> bRUH a FROG MEME WEEB GAVE ME AN IDENTITY CRISIS


Uhh


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm just gonna keep watching my hot LEGO dudes


Wasn’t Zane a robot or smth?? Man that show was wackkkk


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Uhh


HELP ME SALTYY

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020



Lothitine said:


> Wasn’t Zane a robot or smth?? Man that show was wackkkk


Just watched that episode yep


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> HELP ME SALTYY
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020
> 
> ...


sorry I don't speak identity crisis


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

I just wanna be like the guys on r/femboys


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I just wanna be like the guys on r/femboys


ok then


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 26, 2020)

I have returned to Splatoon’s X rank and it still isn’t fun


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> bRUH a FROG MEME WEEB GAVE ME AN IDENTITY CRISIS


it was just a joke though


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I just wanna be like the guys on r/femboys


You can be trans and be a femboy btw  gender isn’t the same as sex 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020



Lothitine said:


> You can be trans and be a femboy btw  gender/expression isn’t the same as sex


If that’s what your dilemma is lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> You can be trans and be a femboy btw  gender isn’t the same as sex
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020
> 
> ...


-confused confusion -


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Origami said:


> it was just a joke though


IT DID SOMETHING IDKD SA


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

well then


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> -confused confusion -


i said what i said


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> -confused confusion -


me


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> IT DID SOMETHING IDKD SA


What did he say


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> What did he say


idk if it
can be posted on tbt


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

I feel super cold but I’m sweating at the same time omg


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 310320
> shut the hell up classically abby


seastar just liked a post around this and I never really noticed how ugly classically abby is


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> seastar just liked a post around this and I never really noticed how ugly classically abby is


oh damn


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh damn


she's such a tryhard


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

i can hear this in his voice


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> i can hear this in his voice
> View attachment 310574


LMAO


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> i can hear this in his voice
> View attachment 310574


_I'm dying my sense of humor is non-existent_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

I didn't just stand hoping the water will cringe itself away


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

My older sister used to be RLLY into Dan’s stuff

she gave me both of their books-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> i can hear this in his voice
> View attachment 310574


My bro still dabs cuz he likes seeing me cringe


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

i just realized how mean i am sometimes


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

I can see seastar is online again

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020



ohare01 said:


> i just realized how mean i am sometimes


Relatable 
You’re always rlly nice to us tho so that counts for smth


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I can see seastar is online again
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020
> 
> ...


i guess
sometimes i make these stupid sarcastic jokes though and just hhh i feel so bad now


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i guess
> sometimes i make these stupid sarcastic jokes though and just hhh i feel so bad now


i once got a warning on here for sarcastically telling someone ‘**** off you ******* *****’ so i think you’re fine

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020

Here it was lol


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> i once got a warning on here for sarcastically telling someone ‘**** off you ******* *****’ so i think you’re fine
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020
> 
> Here it was lolView attachment 310581


Eh that seems pretty necessary to me I don’t see why it was an issue


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

Theoneandonlymegan said:


> Eh that seems pretty necessary to me I don’t see why it was an issue


Vris had said directly before to calm down with out language but I didn’t see his post lol





*chuckles* _*I’m in danger*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Vris had said directly before to calm down with out language but I didn’t see his post lol
> 
> View attachment 310583
> *chuckles* _*I’m in danger*_


_how do you have 6/5?
what does that mean??_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _how do you have 6/5?
> what does that mean??_


Idk,, not anything good lmao


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Sdhdsgjgsdbjgd HHHHNGGH I WON SOMETHING


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Sdhdsgjgsdbjgd HHHHNGGH I WON SOMETHING


I was just gonna say that lmao
Congrats you get _your _own shiny new star!


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

I feel like I'm one of the only dwellers with no warning


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I feel like I'm one of the only dwellers with no warning


you're too good
I got one and I was shook


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

Jibanyan is so cute


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Jibanyan is so cute



yes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I feel like I'm one of the only dwellers with no warning


Seastar is pure too. I got one cuz I was a doofus in surface TBT but I’ve been a well-behaved wild child otherwise


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you're too good
> I got one and I was shook


I have a few, I got a _really _bad one once and was so scared I was gonna get banned

I didn't so yaaayyy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

I can't tell if I have ice cream or toothpaste in my hair


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> yes


_I want my own Jibanyan_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

I can hear the Yo-Kai Watch theme in my head


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Good yet cursed once in a while, but not too cursed


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I can hear the Yo-Kai Watch theme in my head


I want to watch that now


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

I remember watching the sub more though


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I can hear the Yo-Kai Watch theme in my head


I would but I'm listening to music so the songs mixed and now it's just chika badly singing it


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Time to do Celeste observatory again later if I'm ok


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

me/eli thinkin bout our crushes



cat on HOODIE

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020

Cat on FOOT


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Much cat


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

cat is good girl


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

You know what
I'll start with basic coloring
The shading will be later since It'll take forever


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

I'm naming my beanbag lizard coruscate


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm naming my beanbag lizard coruscate


*why*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *why*


_they sparkle_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

My deer plush just feels bare without the collar I made on it


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

<] : - )
I’m a cowboy


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> <] : - )
> I’m a cowboy


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Are we asking for fanfiction about deer just like the inkling and octoling


Wait wha- Is that about me?


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> @Seastar are you a boat this is important


What does that even- ..................You meant ship, didn't you? ....Oh no. UM-


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> guys what's a civilization besides the one of humans Origami won't spill the beans


Inkopolis


ohare01 said:


> _I want my own Jibanyan_


I have a plush of him


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wait wha- Is that about me?
> 
> What does that even- ..................You meant ship, didn't you? ....Oh no. UM-
> 
> ...


I want oneeeee


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 27, 2020)

how to save a bite of food


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Hey does anyone have scrap paper I need to try something


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

Weather is getting bad


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 27, 2020)

I gonna bed ok


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Weather is getting bad


No worries, you’re gonna be fine! 
Want me to send wholesome memes?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> No worries, you’re gonna be fine!
> Want me to send wholesome memes?


Perhaps


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> <] : - )
> I’m a cowboy


_Gurl that’s a wizard _


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Perhaps


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Perhaps


PROCURING WHOLESOME CONTENT

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020


__
		http://instagr.am/p/CEUUSZppchz/


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Gurl that’s a wizard _


<| : - ) wizard
<] : - ) Cowboy


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 310605View attachment 310606View attachment 310607View attachment 310608View attachment 310609


    

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> PROCURING WHOLESOME CONTENT
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020
> 
> ...


OMG KCSADJJ ND SZDG BB C


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Seeing this thing is kind of new to me since I came on today
I haven't seen this before
The loading reaction thing


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Seeing this thing is kind of new to me since I came on today
> I haven't seen this before
> The loading reaction thing
> View attachment 310611


Same 
It was doing it for a while too


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 27, 2020)

Cats are big dumb


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What does that even- ..................You meant ship, didn't you? ....Oh no. UM-


this is very important


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Seeing this thing is kind of new to me since I came on today
> I haven't seen this before
> The loading reaction thing
> View attachment 310611


Yeah me too, I thought it was just being slow but guess not.

probably because of the accepted buttons and stuff


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Cats are big dumbView attachment 310610


_why are they like this_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hey does anyone have scrap paper I need to try something


I have a paper plate...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Seeing this thing is kind of new to me since I came on today
> I haven't seen this before
> The loading reaction thing
> View attachment 310611


yep same


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 27, 2020)

https://www.instagram.com/reel/CEW6jrGpZHk/?igshid=1d2l36fwn1cki

Hey look it’s Frogslime


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> this is very important


Um- I-
Why...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> https://www.instagram.com/reel/CEW6jrGpZHk/?igshid=1d2l36fwn1cki
> 
> Hey look it’s Frogslime


this is
concerningly accurate


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> https://www.instagram.com/reel/CEW6jrGpZHk/?igshid=1d2l36fwn1cki
> 
> Hey look it’s Frogslime


All at the same time


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Um- I-
> Why...


A prophet sent me


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> A prophet sent me


What do you mean?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What do you mean?


Someone lost to the vagaries of time sent me on a mission to retrieve this information


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> A prophet sent me


Profits sent you? You dirty capitalist


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I have a paper plate...


Good enough


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Someone lost to the vagaries of time sent me on a mission to retrieve this information


....It can't be that important.


Your Local Wild Child said:


> Good enough


Um, then here... *hands you the plate* It used to have chicken on it...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....It can't be that important.
> 
> Um, then here... *hands you the plate* It used to have chicken on it...


Doesn’t matter for what I’m using it for


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....It can't be that important.
> 
> Um, then here... *hands you the plate* It used to have chicken on it...


_Oh, it is very important.
Is that why you're scared of water?
Because you're secretly a boat?_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _Oh, it is very important.
> Is that why you're scared of water?
> Because you're secretly a boat?_


That's not... what I was thinking...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Wait wait it worked...maybe. I’m back to “normal”!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

@Kurb


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Capsule shaped people


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

....Why does my head hurt?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

I feel bad for Kurb's notifs


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

I wonder how many he has gotten so far


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I wonder how many he has gotten so far


he can always use some more 

@Kurb


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Yes


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I wonder how many he has gotten so far


More than 10


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

Who wants to burn down civilization?

_*Wait w h a t*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

I sent him the image on Discord just in case


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

I will brb
then come back then afk because my teacher is visiting my house


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> More than 10


I think at least 107
He sent a picture


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I sent him the image on Discord just in case


What image


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What image


The one of Fall Guys and Among Us


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

...It got quiet.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 310619
> Who wants to burn down civilization?
> 
> _*Wait w h a t*_


Hey Evwirt is the last place to burn cuz it’s really rainy around here


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

w


Seastar said:


> View attachment 310619
> Who wants to burn down civilization?
> 
> _*Wait w h a t*_


aHT


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hey Evwirt is the last place to burn cuz it’s really rainy around here


Is this Evwirt place against the idea of free will?

UM- Be careful how you answer her-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Ch..._Chaotic octoling?_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Is this Evwirt place against the idea of free will?
> 
> UM- Be careful how you answer her-


Um...I’m not sure how to answer that with how Evwirt works. I’d probably say no tho


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ch..._Chaotic octoling?_


She's also an Inkling... Apparently...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Who wants a revenge feast?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

....Can someone please tell "Hybrid 194" that burning things down is *bad?*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....Can someone please tell "Hybrid 194" that burning things down is *bad?*


Burning things is kinda fun though...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....Can someone please tell "Hybrid 194" that burning things down is *bad?*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Burning things is kinda fun though...


Is this that "fun" thing I have been hearing about?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Is this that "fun" thing I have been hearing about?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Is this that "fun" thing I have been hearing about?


Ah, well, there are many fun things... Arson may be _fun _to some but it's not ethical.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


>


...Maybe giving her nightmares will help.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

TIL what echoic memory is and that we have it??

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020

Okay I explained this poorly hold on

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/tumblr/comments/ih19go


	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020

It's not a rare thing but some apparently people can't do this? Even if you don't have aphantasia?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> TIL what echoic memory is and that I have it??
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020
> 
> ...


Hmm... Maybe I do... I don't know.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm... Maybe I do... I don't know.


It's more common than it is rare, so most likely.


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

When I saw matches, I thought of stick bug


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> TIL what echoic memory is and that we have it??
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020
> 
> ...


Woohoo i can do this


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> TIL what echoic memory is and that we have it??
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020
> 
> ...


I can do that lol


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 27, 2020)

Even with characters that don’t speak english so woooo


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

goodnight y'all


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 310627
> goodnight y'all


why


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 310627
> goodnight y'all


IDK I’ve fallen asleep at times where I really shouldn’t.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Even with characters that don’t speak english so woooo


Wait wha-
........Help, I can hear Marie

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020

Okay, uh... I'm going to leave now... I'll be back later and you might all be asleep by then.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

I’m a pretty deep sleeper. One time I somehow got taken far from my camp site in the middle of the night. That was fun


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

okay wait one more thing
ULPT: When planting plants on top of dead bodies, make sure to plant an endangered species so it will be against the law to dig it up.


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Well my teacher is visiting my house so I will afk
then I may or may not return for a bit


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Seems like it’s my cue to turn in for the night. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

So...
Idk if my teacher is coming
Something happened
If so, I might just work on my coloring


----------



## Chris (Aug 27, 2020)

Mick said:


> Yeah!


I love that movie.


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Right now I'm working on the second part of Celeste's observatory


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 310627
> goodnight y'all


I _wish_ falling asleep was as easy as defeating a few deadly monsters lurking in your room.


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

I return


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I return


Hello! Welcome back!


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Well time to backread


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

I'm back for three minutes


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I'm back for three minutes


Aw, only 3?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Aw, only 3?


*sad zoom meeting noises*


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Mood


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Je ne t'abandonnerai jamais
> ne vous laissera jamais tomber
> ne va jamais courir
> et vous abandonner
> ...


why the **** was i speaking French yesterday


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Rick Astley hynotized us to speak in French


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

ah


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Yea


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

Woomy?
I mean...
What are we doing?


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Uh idk

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020

So I might go off soon for the day


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

g'bye


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 27, 2020)

Woohoo i have an f in math because we only have 2 grades and i just submit my work in the wrong place cause my teacher never told us where


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 27, 2020)

i don't like how this art project turned out





For context, I had to draw a social issue that came up within the past 6ish months. I chose the club penguin drama lol



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Woohoo i have an f in math because we only have 2 grades and i just submit my work in the wrong place cause my teacher never told us where



That's something I can relate to on a very high level lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Woohoo i have an f in math because we only have 2 grades and i just submit my work in the wrong place cause my teacher never told us where


I felt that 

I feel like everything's so unorganized


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

*Guys the dreamy dresser theme for round two is something magical I'm embracing magical girl status
*

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Woohoo i have an f in math because we only have 2 grades and i just submit my work in the wrong place cause my teacher never told us where


One F ain't so bad I've had...hold on gotta count em. Like 5 and I graduated,, and I failed geometry twice and Algebra 2 you'll be okay


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

I'm so done with school tbh


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

I hated school...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I'm so done with school tbh


Ngl same


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I hated school...


I hated school on the first day


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> why the **** was i speaking French yesterday


I did a bad and now I’m extra cursed. I hoped eat paper would work and it did for a bit but I woke up as a deer so...

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020

Also mornin’


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

how do you do PE on virtual school


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> how do you do PE on virtual school


Wtf


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Wtf


idfk


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> how do you do PE on virtual school


You don't.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> idfk


Why is that even an option


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

...I just realized that you were wondering why YOU spoke French. Dang my murder deer brain


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ...I just realized that you were wondering why YOU spoke French. Dang my murder deer brain


...Is the deer stuff getting to you?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You don't.


explain that to everyone


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ...Is the deer stuff getting to you?


Oh gosh I hope not I just woke up


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

I just need to find a good magical girl dress


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I just need to find a good magical girl dress


magical dress™


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> magical dress™


Nah too basic


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 27, 2020)

I had a dream that @ProbablyNotJosuke gave me 700 bells saying he was leaving tbt


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I had a dream that @ProbablyNotJosuke gave me 700 bells saying he was leaving tbt


Oh no. That sounds more like a nightmare.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

*nevermind can't do the villager self care box I missed the deadline due to school. The next challenge requires friends BUT HOW TF AM I SUPPOSED TO DO IT IF EVERYONE IS FREAKING SOCIAL DISTANCING OR SOMETHING *

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020



Enxssi said:


> I had a dream that @ProbablyNotJosuke gave me 700 bells saying he was leaving tbt


You're gonna share right


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *nevermind can't do the villager self care box I missed the deadline due to school. The next challenge requires friends BUT HOW TF AM I SUPPOSED TO DO IT IF EVERYONE IS FREAKING SOCIAL DISTANCING OR SOMETHING *


wait you have friends to do stuff with in the first place?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> wait you have friends to do stuff with in the first place?


No


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No


oh yey introvert gang


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

*I might have had a chance with the self care box because mine was aesthetic but no school exist I hate *


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

_*bangs pots and pans*_
GARBAGE SKETCH GARBAGE SKETCH


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> oh yey introvert gang


I'm not introvert my friends just have lives


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *nevermind can't do the villager self care box I missed the deadline due to school. The next challenge requires friends BUT HOW TF AM I SUPPOSED TO DO IT IF EVERYONE IS FREAKING SOCIAL DISTANCING OR SOMETHING *
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020
> 
> ...


by friends they mean like plushies and dolls and action figures 
and I don’t have any 700 bells he’s still here


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> by friends they mean like plushies and dolls and action figures
> and I don’t have any 700 bells he’s still here


I felt that lmao


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Bruh there's something in my eye and it hurts like crap


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Bruh there's something in my eye and it hurts like crap


jst rinse it out

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020

accidentLly posted thread oof


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> by friends they mean like plushies and dolls and action figures
> and I don’t have any 700 bells he’s still here


Oh well that changes things considering how much of a baby I am I have plenty of those but still that challenge just- Its difficult


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Oh wait I just changed back...things are weird with this curse


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Just found out Ace Marvel is a kpop Stan my heart died a little


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Y’all’s disappeared


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all’s disappeared


Ah, whoops. I was having an argument with that weird hybrid.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

I'm trying to find magical dresses.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Bruh there's something in my eye and it hurts like crap


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Hhh I found a ton of cute custom designs and I wanna use em but I feel like it might be a cheap way to do a contest and I could use the magical dress but too many people used it for my liking

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020



Lothitine said:


> View attachment 310787


Plz fixx

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Heh usually I’m the one to disappear (usually into the woods)


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

I'm too tired to do anything. I have many plushies but my brain can't think of an activity to do with them


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 27, 2020)

Arrange the plushies on your bed or shelf, wherever or something. That's what I typically do with mine when i'm bored lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Pierce just gave me a set of kitchen knives...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Pierce just gave me a set of kitchen knives...


That sounds like a threat


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Arrange the plushies on your bed or shelf, wherever or something. That's what I typically do with mine when i'm bored lol


I mean yeah tho I kinda wanna take em outside to play


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> That sounds like a threat


I think he’s just nervous about all the murder deer so he’s trying to give something that they’d like


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Okay sleep over at Harvey's is 10 participation tickets and there is three chances to win..I think I got this..I mean my room is cool right aliens landed right into it. Hh


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

aaaaaaa
Sable is trying to make me cry.
How when I already knew about-


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Okay maybe my entry idea is lame after all. Hh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

I’m sad that imma lose the winter stuff soon


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I mean yeah tho I kinda wanna take em outside to play



I haven't done that in yearss but I've been wanting to do that for forever lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Yeah okay I'm destroying my entire room it sucks eggs.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020



DinosaurDumpster said:


> I haven't done that in yearss but I've been wanting to do that for forever lol


I've never done it but I kinda want to I mean it might be a unique entry but I don't care. Just need motivation to do it

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020

*In honor of one of the best Pokemon games around I'm going to dedicate my sleep over and base it off of Ballonlea of Pokemon sword and shield *


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yeah okay I'm destroying my entire room it sucks eggs.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020
> 
> ...


sw and sh isn't good


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> sw and sh isn't good


It is to me. It's in my top favorites. It's the most memorable most beautiful game I've played and the character are just so funny and loveable I really enjoyed playing. Maybe the story wasn't great but if you can get me through good charaters and animations I'm sold plus *Ballonlea is one of the most beautiful Pokemon towns ever*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> It is to me. It's in my top favorites. It's the most memorable most beautiful game I've played and the character are just so funny and loveable I really enjoyed playing. Maybe the story wasn't great but if you can get me through good charaters and animations I'm sold plus *Ballonlea is one of the most beautiful Pokemon towns ever*


I don't even know why you think the only problem was the story.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't even know why you think the only problem was the story.


Because it was the only problem


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

I don’t think SwSh was terrible, but it has a hefty amount of problems. I primarily shiny hunt, tho. I do think the DLC is kinda scummy. Overall I prefer UsUm to SwSh.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Tbh i love swsh way more than oras I hated oras. I just really enjoyed swsh


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> It is to me. It's in my top favorites. It's the most memorable most beautiful game I've played and the character are just so funny and loveable I really enjoyed playing. Maybe the story wasn't great but if you can get me through good charaters and animations I'm sold plus *Ballonlea is one of the most beautiful Pokemon towns ever*


Same 
I played X as my first game lol, Sun or Sword are my fave tho


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

I enjoyed SwSh (it introduced one of my favorites) but I cannot say it beat out Ultra Moon as my favorite game.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 27, 2020)

To be honest, it's really hard for me to get into older Pokemon games and their remakes. I really want to get into diamond, white.. etc but I'll only play up until I get the starter. I think it's because my first official game was Y lol

Also I think that swsh its ok... could be better in my opinion because I feel they have been using the somewhat same story format for the past few games.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

I've played... most of them.
But Sword and Shield is... where I have just lost my interest apparently.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> To be honest, it's really hard for me to get into older Pokemon games and their remakes. I really want to get into diamond, white.. etc but I'll only play up until I get the starter. I think it's because my first official game was Y lol
> 
> Also I think that swsh its ok... could be better in my opinion because I feel they have been using the somewhat same story format for the past few games.


I’ve heard that the style of combat (and pretty much how learning moves works) is vastly different in the games preceding gen VI). As I started with Y too, that’s one of the hurdles keeping me from trying gen IV (the gen I see everyone gushing about). I did play White 2 and enjoyed it, tho


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Same
> I played X as my first game lol, Sun or Sword are my fave tho


 Some gets it. Pokemon xy will always be my favorites that game has the best anime adaptation too I played sun but remember very little of it except gladion. It wasn't my favorite. Something Sheild just hits right,, it hit me right in the heart I took so many videos n such of the game


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

Right... Sometimes I forget I'm the only one here that started in Gen 4.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Some gets it. Pokemon xy will always be my favorites that game has the best anime adaptation too I played sun but remember very little of it except gladion. It wasn't my favorite. Something Sheild just hits right,, it hit me right in the heart I took so many videos n such of the game


I will say that the atmosphere of SwSh is my favorite in the series BUT atmosphere is only one part of the equation. I HEAVILY disliked the overusage of Gen I pandering in this game and while the dex snap wasn’t a deal-breaker it is kinda scummy.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 27, 2020)

I understand where this is going for Pokemon, but I don't really understand Odyssey.

It's a good game, but it's way too similar to Sunshine's format in my opinion with the whole collecting moon thing to power up a ship.


Seastar said:


> Right... Sometimes I forget I'm the only one here that started in Gen 4.



I also technically started in Gen 4, but I barely remember starting it when I was little. I think I played on an older sibling's account


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

I had a dream I was working for Satan and we were over a vast ocean in the middle of the night where God was trying to fight Satan but I teleported Enxssi on top of a jellyfish as punishment for her sins.
Also, I had a dream that there was a book full of things that said "Can you be an extrovert? Only as much as your thighs can go." And so on.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

I just don’t like nostalgia baiting (especially since I’m not in the demographic thats being pandered to). It’s caused charizard to be the only starter I actively dislike (the preevolutions are alright tho)


----------



## Chris (Aug 27, 2020)

I enjoyed Shield.

I started with gen 1 on the original gameboy.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

The deal-breaker for me was that they added $30 DLC to a game I already didn't think was worth $60.
...Yeah.


Your Local Wild Child said:


> I just don’t like nostalgia baiting (especially since I’m not in the demographic thats being pandered to). It’s caused charizard to be the only starter I actively dislike (the preevolutions are alright tho)


...So I'm not the only one sick of Charizard now...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> The deal-breaker for me was that they added $30 DLC to a game I already didn't think was worth $60.
> ...Yeah.
> 
> ...So I'm not the only one sick of Charizard now...


Leon should’ve had Corviknight as his signature Pokémon instead of going “hehehe chairzard kool the fans TOTALLY want to see him again”. It was also annoying seeing it as the flying Pokémon in Gen VI and everything in SSB4. I don’t even think that it has an interesting design (it’s companion starters are MILES above it in design)!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 27, 2020)

Honestly the only 2 games I have enjoyed and played through most of is Y and Moon/Ultra Sun. Shield is okay.

Also I see that i'm also not alone whose sick of Charizard... I just hate seeing him everywhere and that Pokemon being dubbed as 'the best starter to ever walk this planet' or something.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I had a dream I was working for Satan and we were over a vast ocean in the middle of the night where God was trying to fight Satan but I teleported Enxssi on top of a jellyfish as punishment for her sins.
> Also, I had a dream that there was a book full of things that said "Can you be an extrovert? Only as much as your thighs can go." And so on.


Do you need help-


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

...In unrelated news, I just realized Abri is probably getting hit (or got hit) with the hurricane...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I enjoyed Shield.
> 
> I started with gen 1 on the original gameboy.


*Vris joined the cool kids gang #pokemonsheildisgoodandfunandeveryoneisjustbeingapoopyhater*

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020



Seastar said:


> ...In unrelated news, I just realized Abri is probably getting hit (or got hit) with the hurricane...


Yikes.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Do you need help-


Can I get help? As much as my thighs can go.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Honestly the only 2 games I have enjoyed and played through most of is Y and Moon/Ultra Sun. Shield is okay.
> 
> Also I see that i'm also not alone whose sick of Charizard... I just hate seeing him everywhere and that Pokemon being dubbed as 'the best starter to ever walk this planet' or something.


_fennekin exist-_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I had a dream that @ProbablyNotJosuke gave me 700 bells saying he was leaving tbt


Sadly i’m not that rich


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> _fennekin exist-_


And is better than Charizard


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I had a dream I was working for Satan and we were over a vast ocean in the middle of the night where God was trying to fight Satan but I teleported Enxssi on top of a jellyfish as punishment for her sins.
> Also, I had a dream that there was a book full of things that said "Can you be an extrovert? Only as much as your thighs can go." And so on.


i think you should turn on the fan when you’re asleep thats one feverish dream


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 310825


Is that my ancestor


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i think you should turn on the fan when you’re asleep thats one feverish dream


these are quite fun
also the fan was on high blast so


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I had a dream I was working for Satan and we were over a vast ocean in the middle of the night where God was trying to fight Satan but I teleported Enxssi on top of a jellyfish as punishment for her sins.
> Also, I had a dream that there was a book full of things that said "Can you be an extrovert? Only as much as your thighs can go." And so on.


Why can’t my dreams be like this


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> _fennekin exist-_


I will die on this hill: Gen VI had an amazing starter spread. Chesnaught is my absolute favorite Pokémon, Delphox is an interesting mage Pokemon that broke a streak of fire/fighting starters, and Greninja is amazing in competitive and has a cool shiny. It’s just a shame that GF only remembers Greninja...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Why can’t my dreams be like this


Aren't all dreams just super wild or somethin

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020

Sometimes my dreams make up memes, like r/thomastheplankengine


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Aren't all dreams just super wild or somethin


Kinda, i dreamt i was in Minecraft and i teleported to the End dimension and my dad was just chilling in there for some reason. He said i shouldn’t go get breakfast and i asked why before waking up. I went to the kitchen to eat and there was a big spider in the sink


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Kinda, i dreamt i was in Minecraft and i teleported to the End dimension and my dad was just chilling in there for some reason. He said i shouldn’t go get breakfast and i asked why before waking up. I went to the kitchen to eat and there was a big spider in the sink


Ah so you had a vision


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

I'm just over here regretting looking at anything on Google.
Hhhhhhhhh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm just over here regretting looking at anything on Google.
> Hhhhhhhhh


oh no


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ah so you had a vision


Yep, just like that scene in Thor Ragnorok


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm just over here regretting looking at anything on Google.
> Hhhhhhhhh


Oy google images always contains at least one images that’s just like *NO*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh no


It's giving me really bad anxiety right now...


Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oy google images always contains at least one images that’s just like *NO*


Yeah... but right now the problem is I looked up news and it's just not helping.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

what if dreams are real life and real life is dreams


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I will die on this hill: Gen VI had an amazing starter spread. Chesnaught is my absolute favorite Pokémon, Delphox is an interesting mage Pokemon that broke a streak of fire/fighting starters, and Greninja is amazing in competitive and has a cool shiny. It’s just a shame that GF only remembers Greninja...


_*Fenikken is my favorite starter ever like ever it's a cute little fire fox and I love it and Braxien yes that's an amazing middle evolution it's my favorite mid evolution and bruh it was so freaking cute in the anime I mean it was a show stopper with Serena and Greninja is a major bad*** especially with Ash and his new form Ash Greninja hhh *_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020



Seastar said:


> And is better than Charizard


Exactly thank you. Charizard isn't even that cool lmao 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what if dreams are real life and real life is dreams


Then I'd be doings a lot dirty weird things to anime charaters


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 27, 2020)

I don't unsderstand WHY my teacher did this as part of our work in math class.
This ain't math.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

I just realized if I still have anxiety like this in the next few hours, I might not be going to sleep.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> View attachment 310829
> I don't unsderstand WHY my teacher did this as part of our work in math class.
> This ain't math.


That's Greek


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what if dreams are real life and real life is dreams


Have you ever had a dream that you um you had you you’d you would you could you could do you want you you could do so you you do you could you you want you wanted to do so much you could do anything


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I just realized if I still have anxiety like this in the next few hours, I might not be going to sleep.


Aaaaaaa okay I'm fine now lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

That hurricane better not hit Abri or me and God are going to have a serious talk


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> That hurricane better not hit Abri or me and God are going to have a serious talk


I have good news, I think.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 310830


Where to buy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Where to buy


It came to the guy in some dream and he ended up making shirts, not sure if he's selling them, though.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 27, 2020)

if hurricane hits abri *I *will be the one calling god here


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It came to the guy in some dream and he ended up making shirts, not sure if he's selling them, though.


Bro God be vibin in dreams being God. Tho I feel bad I hardly ever dream about him

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020



Enxssi said:


> if hurricane hits abri *I *will be the one calling god here


I will summon him and we'll be doing some serious talking


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what if dreams are real life and real life is dreams


Sometimes I wish day dreams were real


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

I hate when I can't remember the context for dreams, like me punishing Enxssi with a jellyfish.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

I had the most satisfying dream I remembered it and finished it before waking up


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

I can't remember my dream... Because that was like... 12 hours ago.
But I remember my _interesting_ day dream.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 27, 2020)

Is Wii Sports Resort worth it? I've wanted it for ever and I'm not sure if it's going to be worth the purchase since I have the original...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Is Wii Sports Resort worth it? I've wanted it for ever and I'm not sure if it's going to be worth the purchase since I have the original...


I'd say so


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Is Wii Sports Resort worth it? I've wanted it for ever and I'm not sure if it's going to be worth the purchase since I have the original...


From what I remember, yes, it is worth it.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Is Wii Sports Resort worth it? I've wanted it for ever and I'm not sure if it's going to be worth the purchase since I have the original...


*BUY IT BUY IT *


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

squid girl music,, stuck in head






	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> I enjoyed Shield.
> 
> I started with gen 1 on the original gameboy.


ok boomer


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> squid girl music,, stuck in head


Surprisingly, I'm not listening to Splatoon music right now.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Bro I got kicked out of class for not having a mask free day


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> squid girl music,, stuck in head
> 
> 
> 
> ...



best song from that game-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Bro I got kicked out of class for not having a mask free day


you got kicked out of your class for being safe?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Bro I got kicked out of class for not having a mask free day


Milky....


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Milky....


I forgot to pack one I  usually always put one in my bag


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 27, 2020)

Oh we’re playing Kahoot i’m going sicko mode


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I forgot to pack one I  usually always put one in my bag


Ah, okay then.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I forgot to pack one I  usually always put one in my bag


I thought
You got kicked out for wearing a mask


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you got kicked out of your class for being safe?


Basically lmao. I guess no mask no entry not that it matters his classes are online anyways

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I thought
> You got kicked out for wearing a mask


No. Opposite lol negate my last response

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020

*I always had one I don't know what happened*

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020

I can't call my mom now it's too early just got home


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

I went to InspiroBot hoping for some ****posts but instead I actually got something good smh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

I'mma sit here for like 30 mins now
Seriously how could I forget a mask hh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

oh my god


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 310841
> oh my god


Oh man Hoshi don't


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020

wth inspirobot


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 310843
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020
> 
> wth inspirobot


Hhh


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 310841
> oh my god


W h a t
No


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

I'm-
Okay wow








						InspiroBot
					






					inspirobot.me


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 310846
> I'm-
> Okay wow
> 
> ...


S t o p


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> S t o p


*the bot does what it wants


*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

I'm scared of this bot...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *the bot does what it wants
> View attachment 310849*


Hhhh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm scared of this bot...


I mean
It has _some _good stuff


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I mean
> It has _some _good stuff
> View attachment 310851


Okay that's kinda good


----------



## Chris (Aug 27, 2020)

The bot called me an incel.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> The bot called me an incel.


_oh dang_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

Good morning
Dont worry guys I'm safe


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Good morning
> Dont worry guys I'm safe


okay good phew


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Good morning
> Dont worry guys I'm safe


*yaaaaaaay*

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> The bot called me an incel.


robots dont lie vris


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 310852


O h

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Good morning
> Dont worry guys I'm safe


I knew that you'll be okay


----------



## Chris (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> robots dont lie vris


But I respect women and have no issues with landing dates.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> But I respect women and have no issues with landing dates.


Well that's because you're cute and interesting.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020

I'd say I'm a incel but _Seàn exists _


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

owee


----------



## Chris (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Well that's because you're cute and interesting.


That made me smile! You're very kind.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 310858
> View attachment 310860
> View attachment 310861
> owee


That last part yes that's me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 310858
> View attachment 310860
> View attachment 310861
> owee


bruh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> That made me smile! You're very kind.


 Hhhhhh hhhhh


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> That last part yes that's me


no


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

_I hope that last part isn't an inappropriate word I tested it out in preview_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 310863
> _I hope that last part isn't an inappropriate word I tested it out in preview_


_*what*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

what is happen


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 310863
> _I hope that last part isn't an inappropriate word I tested it out in preview_


 Sign me up plz


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*what*_


_I'm just as concerned _


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Sign me up plz


no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Sign me up plz


you're into some weird stuff
though I'm one to talk


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Sign me up plz


oh hey you want to get killed noice


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you're into some weird stuff
> though I'm one to talk


Don't you dare k InK sHamE mE


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

does anyone want a face reveal or nah lmao
i normally wouldn’t but im proud of passing fairly well today


----------



## Chris (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 310862


Relatable. I hate the concept of gender.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you're into some weird stuff
> though I'm one to talk


oop-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

I got the confused part down


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Relatable. I hate the concept of gender.


Gender whack I'm just play both sides


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Don't you dare k InK sHamE mE


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 310864
> I got the confused part down


Don't call me out plz


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> does anyone want a face reveal or nah lmao
> i normally wouldn’t but im proud of passing fairly well today


_Yes_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> does anyone want a face reveal or nah lmao
> i normally wouldn’t but im proud of passing fairly well today


face reveal pls


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> does anyone want a face reveal or nah lmao
> i normally wouldn’t but im proud of passing fairly well today


If you're comfortable enough!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> does anyone want a face reveal or nah lmao
> i normally wouldn’t but im proud of passing fairly well today


Y e s

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020

*PSA it's kill or get killed whatcha gonna do*


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _Yes_





Saltyy said:


> face reveal pls





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> If you're comfortable enough!





Milky star said:


> Y e s


I’m probably gonna delete this later butttt 


Spoiler: my ugly face


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 27, 2020)

henlo


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Y e s
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020
> 
> *PSA it's kill or get killed whatcha gonna do*




I
I'm a kill kind of girl


----------



## Chris (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Gender whack I'm just play both sides


My wardrobe is half-masculine half-feminine and I date both. It certainly confuses people!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I’m probably gonna delete this later butttt
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my ugly face
> ...


DUDE WTF YOU'RE SO LOVELY? FJIOAD


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> DUDE WTF YOU'RE SO LOVELY? FJIOAD


GAGGSGSGSGSGDGVSNDHTHEVEG TYSM


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I’m probably gonna delete this later butttt
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my ugly face
> ...


DUDE YOU LOOK GOOD :000
You're not ugly >:C


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

@Lothitine I forgot to mention...
I noticed your user title is referencing Fish Hooks.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I’m probably gonna delete this later butttt
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my ugly face
> ...


why would you post a picture of a future model


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> My wardrobe is half-masculine half-feminine and I date both. It certainly confuses people!


H o t. Most of my wardrobe is just causal clothing tho I prefer men's clothing because it's not all that weird half shirt girl stuff and it's cheaper,, I have very little dresses I don't like at most I'll wear a skater skirt hhh and maybe a t shirt dress but nothing Uber girly hhh My irl friends keep thinking I'm bi I m n o t hhh

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020



Lothitine said:


> I’m probably gonna delete this later butttt
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my ugly face
> ...


I hate when people lie about being ugly


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> DUDE YOU LOOK GOOD :000
> You're not ugly >:C


GgHGAGSGSGSVSGGSVS TYYY ;-;


Seastar said:


> @Lothitine I forgot to mention...
> I noticed your user title is referencing Fish Hooks.


Mmhm, I’m watching it rn 


Saltyy said:


> why would you post a picture of a future model



I love you guyssss


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

@Lothitine I think the bot is calling to you


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

I've been deceived I expected a real picture not a stolen one from a model

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 310867
> @Lothitine I think the bot is calling to you


what if your a girl and your lonely


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> IT DID SOMETHING IDKD SA


woops


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 310867
> @Lothitine I think the bot is calling to you


Oh so that's why Sean is dating me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Origami said:


> woops


oh hello


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

okay so maybe some girls are cute but I'm not gay okay


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 310867
> @Lothitine I think the bot is calling to you


i felt that 
My crush told me this and I’m still super happy:


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what if your a girl and your lonely


sorry bro


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> okay so maybe some girls are cute but I'm not gay okay


thats what they all say


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I've been deceived I expected a real picture not a stolen one from a model
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020
> 
> ...


Well


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> okay so maybe some girls are cute but I'm not gay okay


_hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

*not gay won't date girls Sean is amazing and will bless me with many children *


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

this is a sign


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 310869
> this is a sign


Wait
W h a t


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh hello


what have i walked into


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

This is vaguely threatening


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wait
> W h a t


meditation time


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 310869
> this is a sign


what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Origami said:


> what have i walked into


no idea a bot is starting a revolution


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

What's the link


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 310869
> this is a sign


Star Wars Rebels:


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

I mean-




ohare01 said:


> What's the link











						InspiroBot
					






					inspirobot.me


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 310873
> I mean-
> 
> 
> ...


What does that-
*remembers plushies exists of the Squid Sisters*
Uhhhhhhhh


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> no idea a bot is starting a revolution


looks more like theres some frustrated people in here


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Origami said:


> looks more like theres some frustrated people in here


frustrated?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

i see a lot of talk about wanting girls lol


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

I don’t like what the bot wants me to do


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

Origami said:


> i see a lot of talk about wanting girls lol


you dont??


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

ok



what



_*what*_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020



Origami said:


> i see a lot of talk about wanting girls lol


i got a boy im fine lmao


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> you dont??


i mean i do but i dont go on about it lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> View attachment 310879
> ok
> View attachment 310881
> what
> ...


That last one came from the Evwirtian goblin horses I know it


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 27, 2020)

Well then.

This is a weird time we're having lol


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

Too late, I'm already doing that.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

Origami said:


> i mean i do but i dont go on about it lol


*Well I’m lonely*


Seastar said:


> Too late, I'm already doing that.
> View attachment 310883


an omen


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

damn inspirobot


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 310873
> I mean-
> 
> 
> ...


I'm saving these to send to Seàn they're calling him out

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020



Lothitine said:


> *Well I’m lonely*
> 
> an omen
> 
> View attachment 310886View attachment 310888View attachment 310887View attachment 310889


Zen from Mystic messenger


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

In the immortal words of Diana, *no doy*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm saving these to send to Seàn they're calling him out
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020
> 
> ...


did he
buy you


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> View attachment 310882


My brain, thinking about my chest:


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

*????????


*
okay?



what


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> did he
> buy you


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

_*How in the world did it just-


*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


>


_Milky_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _Milky_


Yes dear


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 27, 2020)

tf


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 310896View attachment 310897


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 310896View attachment 310897


Find her
Burn him 
Got it


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Find her
> Burn him
> Got it


shoot the family
hang them all
I don't remember the rest


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yes dear


Are you good


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 27, 2020)

roasted-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Um-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

ahahahhahhaah


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Are you good


Yes


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> View attachment 310906


already doing that on the forums


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 27, 2020)

im offended


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

mmm yes the college kids bully me so time to whip my disabled handicap glasses minority cool kid cards


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> mmm yes the college kids bully me so time to whip my disabled handicap glasses minority cool kid cards


Dang


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

Yeah, this is weird.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 27, 2020)

but-
my name is shoe how dare


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> mmm yes the college kids bully me so time to whip my disabled handicap glasses minority cool kid cards


people who try to bully people in college are the saddest
everyones like 20something so anyone trying to bully is really desperate for attention, don't let it bother you


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 27, 2020)

*Vrisnems*


----------



## Chris (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> H o t. Most of my wardrobe is just causal clothing tho I prefer men's clothing because it's not all that weird half shirt girl stuff and it's cheaper,, I have very little dresses I don't like at most I'll wear a skater skirt hhh and maybe a t shirt dress but nothing Uber girly hhh My irl friends keep thinking I'm bi I m n o t hhh
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020
> 
> ...


I've a ton of dresses that I never wear. I buy them for events then chicken out and wear a suit.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 310927
> *Vrisnems*


*Vrisnems*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

This is fun lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

_oh my god_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 310931
> _oh my god_


*RELATABLE*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Why bot? I just wanted inspirational quotes?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 310932View attachment 310933View attachment 310934View attachment 310935
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020
> 
> ...


MY KOMRADES


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

My *what? *Sorry, that doesn't exist.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020

Must buy


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 27, 2020)

consider this a warning


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 27, 2020)

I pretended to ride on  duck for my theater class

that was pretty great


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Wait what


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 27, 2020)

oh I think I will


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I've a ton of dresses that I never wear. I buy them for events then chicken out and wear a suit.


I wish I could wear a suit ;;


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

oh god what have I started


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 310950
> oh I think I will


That’s a crime


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

Uh


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh god what have I started


my life has been changed by this inspiration 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> That’s a crime


not if you don't get caught


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 310948Wait what


Hmm... I'm a cephalopod... Does that count?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

why


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Origami said:


> people who try to bully people in college are the saddest
> everyones like 20something so anyone trying to bully is really desperate for attention, don't let it bother you


I never let bullying bother me I do me be chaotic and I'm loved so they can suck my ****


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

bold of you to assume I was in the first place


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

wtf I was trying to generate a a code then the lightbulb started blinking and the bot said "where am I?"
is there some lore behind this site or what wtf


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I never let bullying bother me I do me be chaotic and I'm loved so they can suck my ****


You don't have one lmao

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020




do drugs kiddos


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wtf I was trying to generate a a code then the lightbulb started blinking and the bot said "where am I?"
> is there some lore behind this site or what wtf


I just got that and it glitched out
and then crashed

WHAT


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm... I'm a cephalopod... Does that count?


Cephalopods are in kingdom Animalia so yes


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

Here's more.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I just got that and it glitched out
> and then crashed
> 
> WHAT


BRO YEAH WHAT


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

it has all four original comics I want to buy so much


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> BRO YEAH WHAT


PANIK


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

high fructose corn syrup is 9000 percent cat


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> high fructose corn syrup is 9000 percent cat


yum


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Cephalopods are in kingdom Animalia so yes


So I'm already an animal.... Okay.


----------



## Chris (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I wish I could wear a suit ;;


If I could afford it I'd have a whole range of funky ones. RuPaul's suits are amazing.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

signed, saltyy

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020




A FLOWER

THIS MEANS WAR


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 27, 2020)

i'm dying these are all gems


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

finally an inspirational quote


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

I'll take the eggs and leave now


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> i'm dying these are all gems


I read that as "germs" and I was very concerned.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 310966
> I'll take the eggs and leave now


My favorite yet 
I'm saving that


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

no

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020




no comment


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 27, 2020)

Why do I have Real Gone stuck in my head from the Cars movie lol


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 27, 2020)

oh are we making AI generated quotes?? :0


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

Okay


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

This one said the file was too large


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

men and women


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

I don’t like this quote


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh k then


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

Uh


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

hmm i like the name Rowen but it’s not rlly sticking

maybe i should make a name game thread?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> If I could afford it I'd have a whole range of funky ones. RuPaul's suits are amazing.


That would be neat,, I just want to wear a suit but I feel I'll look weird


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> hmm i like the name Rowen but it’s not rlly sticking
> 
> maybe i should make a name game thread?


The name game
Judy!
Judy-Judy-ba-booty
Banananana-fa-footy


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

ah so that's how vris became a sheep


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 310975
> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh k then


Blood

I require blood

brb gotta get... something


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

Oh no...
I'm hungry and feeling like I could faint.
....I'll be back.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 27, 2020)

don’t tell krub


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

DID YOU JUST ASSUME MY GENDER


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh no...
> I'm hungry and feeling like I could faint.
> ....I'll be back.


please eat don't faint


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 310985
> DID YOU JUST ASSUME MY GENDER





same


----------



## Chris (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> That would be neat,, I just want to wear a suit but I feel I'll look weird


I look weird in everything. Too masc for fem clothes and too fem for masc clothes. 



Saltyy said:


> View attachment 310981
> ah so that's how vris became a sheep


Baa.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 27, 2020)

Origami said:


>


no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 310986
> same


I'M CALLING THEM OUT ON TWITTER DOTCOM


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

Origami said:


>


Why


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

Mk thx


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

my mom let me buy them


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Origami said:


>


what


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

hmm ok


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I look weird in everything. Too masc for fem clothes and too fem for masc clothes.
> 
> 
> Baa.


I'll just look awkward plus my family would never let me wear a suit at most i can wear a air force uniform,


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 310981
> ah so that's how vris became a sheep


I still think someone slipped Vris Evwirtian wine


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 310988
> hmm ok


Those cookies look delicious


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020



Saltyy said:


>


me and the gang at futaba's palace


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 310989


----------



## Chris (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'll just look awkward plus my family would never let me wear a suit at most i can wear a air force uniform,


You're 18, your family's opinion no longer has to matter!  My mother's response to my wardrobe is usually,_ "only you could pull that off."_


Your Local Wild Child said:


> I still think someone slipped Vris Evwirtian wine


This is possible.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

I just saw the how do I get out of here


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I just saw the how do I get out of here


did it crash after?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You're 18, your family's opinion no longer has to matter!  My mother's response to my wardrobe is usually,_ "only you could pull that off."_
> 
> This is possible.


vris stop rigging the quotes




	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> did it crash after?


Nope


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

what if we made a whole thread for the quotes?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what if we made a whole thread for the quotes?


y e s


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

Uh why is it glitching


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> This is possible.


It should wear off eventually. Hopefully.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

I made the thread so we don't clog basement dwellers


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Chris (Aug 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> vris stop rigging the quotes
> View attachment 310993
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020
> ...


I am certainly a maniac. I treat the street like a runway. 


Spoiler: one of my fave recent looks


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

BRUH INSPIROBOT JUST DID A LITTLE JIGGLY GLITCHY THING


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> BRUH INSPIROBOT JUST DID A LITTLE JIGGLY GLITCHY THING


Same


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> BRUH INSPIROBOT JUST DID A LITTLE JIGGLY GLITCHY THING


yeah, I can't get on anymore


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

Bold of you to assume I wasn't crying last night over our horrible existence


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

I got a lot of
questionable quotes
with questionable images


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> please eat don't faint


I think I'll be fine now. I should sleep soon, though...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I got a lot of
> questionable quotes
> with questionable images


same


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> same


did you get the one with the flies


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I got a lot of
> questionable quotes
> with questionable images


the one you sent me is hilarious


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> did you get the one with the flies


No but I got one with the bees


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> No but I got one with the bees


ahhhhhhh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

do I taste like pancaik


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I got a lot of
> questionable quotes
> with questionable images


show


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 311003
> do I taste like pancaik


But I don't wanna-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> show


aheahaa
not tbt appropriate


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

Guuuyyyyss





						InspiroBot Quotes
					

Hm, yes, "inpsiring" quotes. https://inspirobot.me/



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> aheahaa
> not tbt appropriate


dang


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 310841
> oh my god


It’s like the opposite of those Live Laugh Love posters


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

what does this mean


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what does this mean
> View attachment 311004


Drugs


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> It’s like the opposite of those Live Laugh Love posters


I wanna print that hang it on my wall when my printer is hooked up again


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Drugs


oof


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I wanna print that hang it on my wall when my printer is hooked up again


I want one that looks super fancy but it says “DIE CRY HATE”


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I want one that looks super fancy but it says “DIE CRY HATE”


_what_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

we had a few of those at my moms house


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _what_


_I want a metal “Live laugh love” poster_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I want one that looks super fancy but it says “DIE CRY HATE”


yes


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Drugs


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _I want a metal “Live laugh love” poster_


_we are not putting that in our house_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _we are not putting that in our house_


your right 

it goes in your trailer


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Drugs


I love to snort my dog's ashes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> your right
> 
> it goes in your trailer


*shut up I know I'm poor*


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I love to snort my dog's ashes


congrajlashins you won a free trip to the ooc thread!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

*sad poor person noises*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

ayo, dead dog check


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

__





						Name Game 👀
					

I have the name Rowen currently but it doesn’t stick well :”D please suggest names below!  I’d like neutral or masc names that preferably start with M or R  here’s a picrew of me



					www.belltreeforums.com
				



name game name game name game name game

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020



Milky star said:


> my mom let me buy them


aren’t you in college-


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I love to snort my dog's ashes


My dog is ashes too

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020



ohare01 said:


> _we are not putting that in our house_


_Yes we are_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> My dog is ashes too


aaaaaaaaaAAAAAA


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> My dog is ashes too


U-


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

I got one that... disturbed me...
And no, I won't share it. It's gone now.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> My dog is ashes too


dog ash gang
I miss you nava and nelly eeeeeee

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020



Seastar said:


> I got one that... disturbed me...
> And no, I won't share it. It's gone now.


was it the flies


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

My cat is ashes 
rip eliza


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

stop im going to crY


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> was it the flies


I haven't seen any flies.
But I can say both the picture and words bothered me.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

never had an actual cat but sometimes cats wandered into our yard and we put food out for one 

It was in fights or getting abused or something because we once saw blood on our yard


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

Everyone else's pets are ashes, but mine is buried in the backyard.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> the ability to get obsessed with something by looking at it for 5 minutes


LMFAO

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020



Seastar said:


> Everyone else's pets are ashes, but mine is buried in the backyard.


my kitten is buried


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Everyone else's pets are ashes, but mine is buried in the backyard.


oh


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

my childhood cat is an old man now
he's almost 14


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh


I have another pet, though. So at least there's that.


----------



## Chris (Aug 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what does this mean
> View attachment 311004


I interpreted it as sell your body but only to skinny and average-size people.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> never had an actual cat but sometimes cats wandered into our yard and we put food out for one
> 
> It was in fights or getting abused or something because we once saw blood on our yard


the one I'm talking about is a black cat, we've never seen it for a year or two


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Origami said:


> my childhood cat is an old man now
> he's almost 14


your cat is older than me whta


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> your cat is older than me whta


Cätt


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

Origami said:


> my childhood cat is an old man now
> he's almost 14


Mine was at least 17.


Saltyy said:


> the one I'm talking about is a black cat, we've never seen it for a year or two


That's the same color as the one I don't have anymore...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

eh my dog was older than me so


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Mine was at least 17.
> 
> That's the same color as the one I don't have anymore...


the true adult cat


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> your cat is older than me whta


ive said this before
my dead dog was pretty much the same age as you too

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020

my cat outlived my dog


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

Origami said:


> ive said this before
> my dead dog was pretty much the same age as you too
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020
> ...


9 lives help


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

bob is peeling off of my water bottle I don't like this


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> bob is peeling off of my water bottle I don't like this


what


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> bob is peeling off of my water bottle I don't like this


he said frick this im going home


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> bob is peeling off of my water bottle I don't like this


What is happen


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


please


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> bob is peeling off of my water bottle I don't like this


;;


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what





Seastar said:


> What is happen


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


>


somebody is around to help


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

I need to put on the rest of my stickers


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You're 18, your family's opinion no longer has to matter!  My mother's response to my wardrobe is usually,_ "only you could pull that off."_
> 
> This is possible.


You'd think that but My wants <<<<<<<<<<<<<<< Mom's rules


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


>


Is... that an Inkling?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You'd think that but My wants <<<<<<<<<<<<<<< Mom's rules


not according to the law


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Is... that an Inkling?


Yep! 




__





						This item is unavailable | Etsy
					

Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.




					www.etsy.com
				




	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020

oh no wait


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yep!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your parents let you order stuff?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> please


I can't think of anything


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

;;


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> your parents let you order stuff?


With my own money
And it takes a lot of convincing


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> your parents let you order stuff?


my parents can't control my orders


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> With my own money
> And it takes a lot of convincing


Hah mine don't


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Hah mine don't


oh darn :[

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020

I'd send you stickers if I could
I have a lot from like rice candy and etsy


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

My brother ordered stickers...
Why am I too shy to ask for anything...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh darn :[
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020
> 
> ...


Id splurge on plushies so I get why 
waiting until I'm 18 to fill my room entirely with them


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> My brother ordered stickers...
> Why am I too shy to ask for anything...


I am too


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

help what do I put on my bottle


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> help what do I put on my bottle


Hmm... I see my Smash main...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> help what do I put on my bottle


frog and coco


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> frog and coco


I was thinking Coco for my computer... Hmmm, definitely frog, though.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> help what do I put on my bottle


all of them lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> all of them lol


I wish they would fit

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020

peace was never an option so goose might be added


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> help what do I put on my bottle


the phrogge


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> not according to the law


Hmm so do I want to face the law or my mom's wrath-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

AHH MY NAILS ARE TOO SHORT TO PEAL TGE STICKEReS


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 27, 2020)

Help I need a better username for my switch other than dinodump or username trademark copyright


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Help I need a better username for my switch other than dinodump or username trademark copyright


Uh, I don't know... I changed mine to the name of my OC lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

false alarm coco has been added


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Why do I own so much pikachu stuff it's not even my favorite pokemon-


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Why do I own so much pikachu stuff it's not even my favorite pokemon-


I have the same problem lol


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 27, 2020)

a house tour


Spoiler







this is my lamp
that’s the end of the tour
ok
bye
see ya later
adieu
ciao
adios


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I’m give a house tour
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Oh rpsirgrahh


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> a house tour
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


nice floor shell


----------



## Chris (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You'd think that but My wants <<<<<<<<<<<<<<< Mom's rules


I completely stopped listening to my parents when I was 18. They got used to it. Now they expect weird - e.g. the pic I posted in here earlier my mum just sighed and continued reading her book.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

goose or axolotl cant't chpse


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> goose or axolotl cant't chpse


Goose


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Goose


SJFesg I like axolot hegees


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> SJFesg I like axolot hegees


then just do what one you like more lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

I'm doing all three

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020

okay my lack of long nails isn't helping

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020

I lost the phrog

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020

op never mind


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

It's almost 2 PM...
I've been up since... I think 10 PM?
....Why am I not asleep?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> It's almost 2 PM...
> I've been up since... I think 10 PM?
> ....Why am I not asleep?


_get sleeep_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Guys...GUYS...


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 27, 2020)

Origami said:


> nice floor shell


I have a lot unlike @Your Local Wild Child who is shell-less


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Guys...GUYS...


Why are you a deer?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Guys...GUYS...


AY CUTE DEER


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Why are you a deer?


I DONT KNOW


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I DONT KNOW


....Oh wait, that's like if I was asked why I'm an Inkling.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> AY CUTE DEER


Aaaaaaa This ain’t cute


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Aaaaaaa This ain’t cute


_hmmmmmmmm wellllll_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Aaaaaaa This ain’t cute


...I think it is.
....Except for the fact you don't like being a deer.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Guys...GUYS...





Your Local Wild Child said:


> Guys...GUYS...


who are you running from

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Origami said:


> who are you running from
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020
> 
> View attachment 311035


ORI WHAT DID YOU DO

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020



Seastar said:


> ...I think it is.
> ....Except for the fact you don't like being a deer.


Glad to know that at least I’m not a hideous beast


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

I want some peanuhut buttter


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I want some peanuhut buttter





Spoiler: will ruin pb for u forever



the average jar of pb has 10 rodent hairs in it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Spoiler: will ruin pb for u forever
> 
> 
> 
> the average jar of pb has 10 rodent hairs in it


EvEN BETTER


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I want some peanuhut buttter


Me too but we're out of milk and I prefer that with it...


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Spoiler: will ruin pb for u forever
> 
> 
> 
> the average jar of pb has 10 rodent hairs in it


and jello also has pig hooves in it
still delicious though


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Spoiler: will ruin pb for u forever
> 
> 
> 
> the average jar of pb has 10 rodent hairs in it


and cockroach legs and stuff too I think or is that coffee
and chocolate


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

....What in the worl-


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....What in the worl-


it's true


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Spoiler: will ruin pb for u forever
> 
> 
> 
> the average jar of pb has 10 rodent hairs in it


more protein


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Bro y'all are just making me even more hungry


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> it's true


......I'm questioning humanity again.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

I wouldn’t worry about it. There’s no way to keep stuff 100% free of those things. You’ll be starving yourself trying to avoid it 100%


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 27, 2020)

don’t buy shiny apples they got bug stuff on them


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I wouldn’t worry about it. There’s no way to keep stuff 100% free of those things. You’ll be starving yourself trying to avoid it 100%


I think I would have noticed these things with how overly picky I am-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I think I would have noticed these things with how overly picky I am-


It’s just shocking to hear the guidelines but you probably will never notice it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

I can't find the sandwiches did they hide them from me


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 27, 2020)

chicken nuggets have beef in them
chicken
nuggets
habe
beef
 in them


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I think I would have noticed these things with how overly picky I am-


nah they're really small and not that noticeable


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s just shocking to hear the guidelines but you probably will never notice it


On the other hand... I keep losing the will to eat things like sausage because I find hard things in them...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

false alarm found the sanwiches
very frozen though


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> On the other hand... I keep losing the will to eat things like sausage because I find hard things in them...


nothing is worse than finding a gross cronchy thing in your sosig


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> nothing is worse than finding a gross cronchy thing in your sosig


That's why I now only want egg and cheese in my biscuits...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> nothing is worse than finding a gross cronchy thing in your sosig


what


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what


It has happened to me multiple times. I think I'm* done* with them.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> It has happened to me multiple times. I think I'm* done* with them.


_where are you getting your sausages? _


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _where are you getting your sausages? _


I don't know... I'm not the one buying them.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

we had bananas once that had a black widow spider on them
that was pretty spooky


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> It has happened to me multiple times. I think I'm* done* with them.


I get that in meat sometimes and it's just so weird


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

y'all are getting _crunchy meat_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

Origami said:


> we had bananas once that had a black widow spider on them
> that was pretty spooky


W h a t


ohare01 said:


> I get that in meat sometimes and it's just so weird


I'm too picky to be able to deal with it lol


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> nothing is worse than finding a gross cronchy thing in your sosig


it doesnt bother me
i just spit it in the trash


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Is crunchy sosig a common thing what


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Is crunchy sosig a common thing what


yea


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Is crunchy sosig a common thing what


I almost wanted to Google it, but then I realized I don't want cursed knowledge.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> yea


HUH?
WHAT?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> HUH?
> WHAT?


i think so lmao
sometimes im just eating meat and i get hard bits in it


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 27, 2020)

I'm concerned now lol


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Is crunchy sosig a common thing what


personally id rather it than soggy sosig

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020

soggy sausages are gross


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

WTF WHAT KINDA STUFF ARE Y'ALL EATING WHERE THERE'S HARD STUFF IN THE SAUSAGE?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> WTF WHAT KINDA STUFF ARE Y'ALL EATING WHERE THERE'S HARD STUFF IN THE SAUSAGE?


in store bought stuff there tends to be like little chunky bits in the sausage


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Origami said:


> in store bought stuff there tends to be like little chunky bits in the sausage


EH?
Like hard sausage in a sausage?
Have I been missing out or am I lucky??


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> EH?
> Like hard sausage in a sausage?
> Have I been missing out or am I lucky??


idk maybe you buy the fancy stuff
personally it doesnt bother me because like i said its only little chunky parts


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> EH?
> Like hard sausage in a sausage?
> Have I been missing out or am I lucky??


I don't know what the hard stuff is, but I don't think I want to find out.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Origami said:


> idk maybe you buy the fancy stuff
> personally it doesnt bother me because like i said its only little chunky parts


fancy sausage???
we rarely have sausage but ??????


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Yes I got my cosy photo challenge three figured out!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

I think it's bone/cartilage


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I think it's bone/cartilage


.....That's what I was afraid of.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .....That's what I was afraid of.


I looked it up and yea i think that's what it is


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I think it's bone/cartilage


that's what I thought but I.?....?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> fancy sausage???
> we rarely have sausage but ??????


rarely? thats unfortunate


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Origami said:


> rarely? thats unfortunate


usually we have patties


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> that's what I thought but I.?....?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020
> 
> View attachment 311056


_*What is that thing?*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*What is that thing?*_


anime character


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I completely stopped listening to my parents when I was 18. They got used to it. Now they expect weird - e.g. the pic I posted in here earlier my mum just sighed and continued reading her book.


Sir I live with my parents I need this home not getting kicked out--


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> usually we have patties


krabby patties


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

I haven’t had any problems with the sausages we get


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Origami said:


> krabby patties


...we'll never spill the recipe


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ...we'll never spill the recipe


i will scroll through the reddit to find it


----------



## Chris (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Sir I live with my parents I need this home not getting kicked out--


Move to Evwirt.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

holy crap the pop rocks are randomly popping and scaring mre



Origami said:


> i will scroll through the reddit to find it


NPNONPNPOOOO


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Move to Evwirt.


As a resident of Evwirt DONT move to Evwirt


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

@Origami THE SECRET INGREDIENT IS COCAINE DON'T GO TO REDDIT


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

I think I have a small chance in this challenge it's kinda simple and cute,,

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020

Welp never mind my dog sat in my photo shot- hhh


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> @Origami THE SECRET INGREDIENT IS COCAINE DON'T GO TO REDDIT


its too late


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Origami said:


> its too late


NO  OMNNONN WHAT DID YOU SEE SIR STOP


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Like, if you move to Evwirt all the sit-down restaurants will get your order wrong no matter how much you send the order back. Also murder deer crash through the windows of most buildings


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Like, if you move to Evwirt all the sit-down restaurants will get your order wrong no matter how much you send the order back. Also murder deer crash through the windows of most buildings


Do the coffee shops spell your name wrong?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Like, if you move to Evwirt all the sit-down restaurants will get your order wrong no matter how much you send the order back. Also murder deer crash through the windows of most buildings


‘hey i asked for no chee-‘
**deer crashes thru window, lands on plate**
’uh actually can u just re-do the whole thing pls’


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Do the coffee shops spell your name wrong?


Yes. They also get how much sugar you want in your drink wrong


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yes. They also get how much sugar you want in your drink wrong


_Evwirt no_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> ‘hey i asked for no chee-‘
> **deer crashes thru window, lands on plate**
> ’uh actually can u just re-do the whole thing pls’


They’ll take it back (with the murder deer) but when you get the dish back it’s covered in salt

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _Evwirt no_


Also you can only order chips and salsa as an appetizer at most restaurants


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Minecraft/comments/ihmb9y


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Like, if you move to Evwirt all the sit-down restaurants will get your order wrong no matter how much you send the order back. Also murder deer crash through the windows of most buildings


so every restaurant is mcdonalds


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Move to Evwirt.


Only if you're going too-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

I just about broke my teeth but this is fine


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

I read part of the pokemon comics and all my hate for Gary came back hh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

what would eating a mermaid be like
how is the meat
is it cannibalism
will only eating the tail count as cannibalism


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> NO  OMNNONN WHAT DID YOU SEE SIR STOP


hmmm


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what would eating a mermaid be like
> how is the meat
> is it cannibalism
> will only eating the tail count as cannibalism


_*Why would you say this*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Origami said:


> hmmm


YOU DIDN"T REALLY< DID YOU?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Origami said:


> so every restaurant is mcdonalds


The McDonald’s in my hometown in specific.
One time the McDonald’s in my town gave me a bacon McDouble with NO PATTY.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what would eating a mermaid be like
> how is the meat
> is it cannibalism
> will only eating the tail count as cannibalism


No as they’re two different fish. It’s like saying eating cow is cannibalism cuz we’re both mammals


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

S o u h what's happening,,


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

aight so I can eat mermaids?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> aight so I can eat mermaids?


No as they’re sapient


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> aight so I can eat mermaids?


If you want I guess..?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Okay now all I can think about is Zig and Sharko
That was a wild cartoon


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Another fun fact: they’ll play one song for like 20 times in a row


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Another fun fact: they’ll play one song for like 20 times in a row


I’m in this post and i don’t like it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Another fun fact: they’ll play one song for like 20 times in a row


I'm guessing around Christmas time it's a bunch of Mariah Carey and Michael Buble?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm guessing around Christmas time it's a bunch of Mariah Carey and Michael Buble?


Yup

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I’m in this post and i don’t like it


It’s a song that you like a bit but not really love


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> YOU DIDN"T REALLY< DID YOU?


hmmm


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Origami said:


> hmmm


sTOP you alreayd know enoguhr


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Okay now all I can think about is Zig and Sharko
> That was a wild cartoon


~~N O STOP~~


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Not that I’m allowed in restaurants anymore-I’m too “high-risk” now.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> ~~N O STOP~~


DO YOU KNOW THAT?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> DO YOU KNOW THAT?


Y e s unfortunately


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

I'm proud I haven't had to urge to change my profile aside of wantin to put my art in my sig,,


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> sTOP you alreayd know enoguhr


i have knowledge


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm proud I haven't had to urge to change my profile aside of wantin to put my art in my sig,,


I had to change my pfp to fit my thread


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Origami said:


> i have knowledge


in general or..?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 27, 2020)

I don't even know what to put in my signature as- I know I want my boi as my pfp though.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Vrisnem Kurb wants you to check your discord dms

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020

@Vrisnem whoops


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I had to change my pfp to fit my thread


I'm only keeping this aesthetic for the festival after it's over I'll probably revert back to my Yumeko aesthetic.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

i need to be taken off life support


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Vrisnem Kurb wants you to check your discord dms
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020
> 
> @Vrisnem whoops


@Vrisnem bc it didn't @ properly


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 311102
> i need to be take off life support


N o

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020

Ack my Yumeko ring is tarnishing


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 311110


BRUH LMAO


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> BRUH LMAO


I have too many aHHH

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I have too many aHHH
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020
> 
> View attachment 311112


why


----------



## Chris (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Vrisnem Kurb wants you to check your discord dms
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020
> 
> @Vrisnem whoops





ohare01 said:


> @Vrisnem bc it didn't @ properly


Already know, thanks!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why


i need to be sniped


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I have too many aHHH
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020
> 
> View attachment 311112


Hhhhhhh no toothpaste faeries


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hhhhhhh no toothpaste faeries


TOOTHPASTE FAERIES?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> TOOTHPASTE FAERIES?


Like tooth faeries but for the last bit of toothpaste in the tube


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Like tooth faeries but for the last bit of toothpaste in the tube


w i l d


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 27, 2020)

My anxiety is off the charts, my video I made for theater where I pretend to ride a duck is going to be presented in class-


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> TOOTHPASTE FAERIES?


i know

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020



DinosaurDumpster said:


> My anxiety is off the charts, my video I made for theater where I pretend to ride a duck is going to be presented in class-


so thats how drama class is going to work with the pandemic


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Nook has a deer pen now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

The heck my wifi being wackk


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 311123
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020
> 
> View attachment 311126


why does the 2nd image give me nostalgia?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

I will sleep now... Bye!


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why does the 2nd image give me nostalgia?






real nostalgia


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Hhhh


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

Origami said:


> real nostalgia


bro I think I remember that too??


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

this is gonna make me produce salt water


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 311138
> this is gonna make me produce salt water


what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

aight


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 311138
> this is gonna make me produce salt water


me

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020





 now this brings me memories of being really young


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Origami said:


> me
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020
> 
> ...


oldie
old man


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 311138
> this is gonna make me produce salt water


Looks like the secret recipe


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 27, 2020)

I'm going to unlock one of my childhood memories.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

guys what were some important events that happened in the basement dwellers


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

I’m a deer now. Hopefully not permanently.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

i had to use pixlr for my digital art class bc they wouldn’t let me use CSP

fml
wanna see the pic


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 293370


what unholy creation is this


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

I couldn’t make a clipping layer but it let me make a multiply layer so I just shaded some

THIS TOOK ME 30 MINUTES

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020

OH AND THIS IS WITH MY TOUCHSCREEN AND PEN

IT WAS SO LAGGY AND ALL THE LINES CAME OUT JAGGED AND TRIANGULAR


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 311149
> I couldn’t make a clipping layer but it let me make a multiply layer so I just shaded some
> 
> THIS TOOK ME 30 MINUTES
> ...


wh oa


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wh oa


30. minutes.

AlSO I JUST FOUND A PICTURE OF EZRA IN THE STRAWBERRY DRESS AND IM DOING THTE LITTLE FANGIRLGIGGLE


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> 30. minutes.
> 
> AlSO I JUST FOUND A PICTURE OF EZRA IN THE STRAWBERRY DRESS AND IM DOING THTE LITTLE FANGIRLGIGGLE


oh yeah how'd the Strawberry dress get so popular?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh yeah how'd the Strawberry dress get so popular?


idfk

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CEZ65bQAcYO/


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

So I put my art in my sig whatcha think,,


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> So I put my art in my sig whatcha think,,


Love it!!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> So I put my art in my sig whatcha think,,


CUTE!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 27, 2020)

My art  s u c k s
Should I share some?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> idfk
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CEZ65bQAcYO/


I didn't know the strawberry dress was a thing til now
Never even heard of it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Love it!!





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> CUTE!


Thank you,,  It's not all animated but I figured I throw a bit of me into my sig before I entered the contest,,


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> My art  s u c k s
> Should I share some?


_yus_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I didn't know the strawberry dress was a thing til now
> Never even heard of it


Basically it’s just a super popular dress to draw fanart of

and it’s supposed to be like popular cottagecore + lesbian stuff


----------



## Chris (Aug 27, 2020)

Can I eat your signature, @Milky star? I brought my own silverware.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Can I eat your signature, @Milky star? I brought my own silverware.


My pfp is not edible


----------



## Chris (Aug 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> My pfp is not edible


I think eating meat from Evwirt would give me a tummy ache.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I think eating meat from Evwirt would give me a tummy ache.


It’ll do worse than that if you’re an outsider. I’m no longer one apparently.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _yus_



Ok but it's going to be a little while lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

i might just pass out


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Where did y’all go


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

i'ma wake what


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Everyone disappeared


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Everyone disappeared


I'm drawing


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm drawing


Oh yea I disappeared when I was drawing too lol


----------



## Chris (Aug 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Where did y’all go


I'm pretending I can sing and butchering metal songs I don't have a deep enough voice for.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Can I eat your signature, @Milky star? I brought my own silverware.


I'm uncomfortable.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

when I inevitably get murdered by my neighbor in 20 years can my legs be turned to soup


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm pretending I can sing and butchering metal songs I don't have a deep enough voice for.


epic


----------



## Chris (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm uncomfortable.


Put cute creatures in front of me and I'll do one of two things:

Pet them.
Eat them. 
Like the scene in _Little Nicky_ where the guy tries to eat the bunny instead of the fried chicken.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> when I inevitably get murdered by my neighbor in 20 years can my legs be turned to soup


what

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> Put cute creatures in front of me and I'll do one of two things:
> 
> Pet them.
> Eat them.
> Like the scene in _Little Nicky_ where the guy tries to eat the bunny instead of the fried chicken.


do not eat my cats


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> when I inevitably get murdered by my neighbor in 20 years can my legs be turned to soup


That’s allowed in Evwirt


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

my


ohare01 said:


> what
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020
> 
> ...


 legs feel like soup so I want them to live their dream of being soup


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Vreeses Pieces I will report you for making me feel uncomfy you non gamer noob


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

I’m getting better at catching fish at least


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

am gonna olayr minecarfts


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

I return


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I return


Hai!


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

So...its been a bit inactive


----------



## Chris (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Vreeses Pieces I will report you for making me feel uncomfy you non gamer noob


You will report me... to me?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You will report me... to me?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Minecraft is taking 13 minutes to update hhhhhh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You will report me... to me?


Thems the rules


----------



## Chris (Aug 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Thems the rules


I find myself innocent.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I find myself innocent.


Not of wanting to eat cute forest critters


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Today is another busy day
Schoolwork and working on the fair


----------



## Chris (Aug 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Not of wanting to eat cute forest critters


Their fault for being made of meat.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Their fault for being made of meat.


_DON'T EAT MY CATS_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You will report me... to me?


Ah man I forget you're mod since you're here all the time.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

My sister is fangirling over MHA rn help


----------



## Chris (Aug 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _DON'T EAT MY CATS_


Cats are more for cuddling than snacking on. Although I _do_ nibble on my cats ears when I cuddle them.


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

I need to open NH...


----------



## Chris (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Ah man I forget you're mod since you're here all the time.


Someone has to maintain the chaos.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Someone has to maintain the chaos.


you could say youre
youre the...

*sheepherder*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> My sister is fangirling over MHA rn help


plus ultra amirite


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Cats are more for cuddling than snacking on. Although I _do_ nibble on my cats ears when I cuddle them.


ok that's fine
just no eat and were gud


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

I watch it, but I'm not that crazy on the show.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> you could say youre
> youre the...
> 
> *sheepherder*


Nah Vris is more a nanny


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Hm..


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Someone has to maintain the chaos.


Fair enough,,


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

where would y'all put yourselves


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 311181
> where would y'all put yourselves


please don’t


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Hmm someone should add us in there with the icons

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020

im please dont


----------



## Chris (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> you could say youre
> youre the...
> 
> *sheepherder*





Your Local Wild Child said:


> Nah Vris is more a nanny



I'm like Mary Poppins - except I can't sing.


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

what about the umbrella part though


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 311181
> where would y'all put yourselves


"I'd die for you first"
me and Josuke talk about that sometimes and we both say that


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what unholy creation is this


pepe


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

I'm making a new cafe in nh... But it could use criticism when its done


----------



## Chris (Aug 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> what about the umbrella part though


The word "umbrella" is actually in my NNID.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 311181
> where would y'all put yourselves


depends, if it's any of you, id die for you first.

if its anyone else, just die already


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

I need motivation to do my math homework.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Aight here's what I got so far


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oldie
> old man


this was the pre you times


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Origami said:


> this was the pre you times


old man


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> old man


i will scroll to 6 months ago on your reddit


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Origami said:


> i will scroll to 6 months ago on your reddit


young boy


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 27, 2020)

Origami said:


> i will scroll to 6 months ago on your reddit


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

also when did you hit 10k


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


>


dON'T ENCOURAGE HIM

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020



Origami said:


> also when did you hit 10k


whAT


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> dON'T ENCOURAGE HIM
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020
> 
> ...


you heard me
6 months


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Origami said:


> you heard me
> 6 months


no wait please no


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 27, 2020)

I almost just said I'm only 25 away from 7000


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 311181
> where would y'all put yourselves


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

I need to look for a flower patch...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 311187


Oh no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

aight anyone else


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

I'm signing up for 4chan wish me luck

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020

Never mind I already saw something I didn't want to see


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm signing up for 4chan wish me luck


you dont sign up for 4chan


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm signing up for 4chan wish me luck
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020
> 
> Never mind I already saw something I didn't want to see


oh no


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

you just stay as anon and post


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

That place is deeper and darker than Evwirt


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

yeah I'm an idiot anyways


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Man...


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Man...


horse...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Man...


I can't find the image dddddddddd


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Check google


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

4chan is always interesting


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

man I miss Douglass
where art thou


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

just don't go on /b/ expecting to find something wholesome


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Origami said:


> just don't go on /b/ expecting to find something wholesome


i
already regret things


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

oh btw the mouse thats been running around the apartments finally dead


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

zoom being difficult


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

I don't Zoom which is good
I don't want to show myself in front of classmates


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

__





						Loading…
					





					cdn.discordapp.com
				



this is a good video


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

ok


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Origami said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it’s kinda violent 

reminds me of an OC concept I’ve had for a bit tho


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

did not see


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

im gonna be a pirate now
not that i wasnt one already


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Pirate cult?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

no gender only pirate


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

ok
I think I could save for Celeste plush instead of sheep


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

I wanna gorge on hot tamales


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

I think imma hold onto my shooting star and only buy 4 green shards if I can’t get a sheep. I can put the star over my peach (where it belongs)


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

One of my aspirations for quarantine is to eat a whole pizza by myself
Even though the most I've ate was 8 slices


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

I found a video of a salad rolling down the street


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Rolling salad?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I found a video of a salad rolling down the street


A salad does sound good right about now...


----------



## Chris (Aug 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I think imma hold onto my shooting star and only buy 4 green shards if I can’t get a sheep. I can put the star over my peach (where it belongs)


I noticed when sorting through distribution stuff the other night that a couple of the dwellers have already won animated shooting star collectibles! Congrats!


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

I've seen 2 so far


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Bruh trying to do anything while zoom is running is difficult,


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I noticed when sorting through distribution stuff the other night that a couple of the dwellers have already won animated shooting star collectibles! Congrats!


I just think I got kinda lucky that morning with the fog and Fauna’s placement but I love how it worked out! It definitely fits the tone of that area of Evwirt...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

almost choked on spaghetti after thinking about choking on spaghetti


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Ouch


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

I just don’t like spaghetti


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I just don’t like spaghetti


It was like some spaghetti but flat and idk what it's called


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Flat noodles?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

you could say it was...

flat like a pancake


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 27, 2020)

I have successfully turned my arms into jello


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I have successfully turned my arms into jello


*slorp*
*choke*
eUAGH


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I have successfully turned my arms into jello


aw you got it to work?

been trying for so long


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I have successfully turned my arms into jello


That doesn’t seem like a good thing IMO


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

my arms just go numb once in a while its weird


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> aw you got it to work?
> 
> been trying for so long


Work out until you can barely lift your phone

Works 50% of the time 9 times out of 10


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That doesn’t seem like a good thing IMO


But free food


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

I tortured my arms while playing Tetris
At least I got a high score


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 27, 2020)

Origami said:


> my arms just go numb once in a while its weird


Same but for my legs and i fold like an omelette


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> But free food


Don’t tell me you’re thinking of eating your arms


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

jell-o, more like hello


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> But free food


I may get murdered for this but jello succ


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Same but for my legs and i fold like an omelette


yeah that too, usually happens in the shower, i think its heat related


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Work out until you can barely lift your phone
> 
> Works 50% of the time 9 times out of 10


I tried that. Didn't work sadly


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 27, 2020)

Origami said:


> yeah that too, usually happens in the shower, i think its heat related


I just was born with an iron deficiency so that’s nice

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020



Saltyy said:


> I tried that. Didn't work sadly


Try again coward


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> jell-o, more like hello


*chokes on the jello*
vines

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I just was born with an iron deficiency so that’s nice
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020
> 
> ...


what if I wanna be a pancake


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I may get murdered for this but jello succ


I love jello but I’m not gonna go Ori on you cuz we can have different tastes


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

There's a cursed fact about jello
But I will not tell and ruin it for everyone


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *chokes on the jello*
> vines
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020
> ...


roAd owEK Haeda


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> There's a cursed fact about jello
> But I will not tell and ruin it for everyone


Tell


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> There's a cursed fact about jello
> But I will not tell and ruin it for everyone


I think I know what it is


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> There's a cursed fact about jello
> But I will not tell and ruin it for everyone


tell


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I just was born with an iron deficiency so that’s nice


id trade things i was born with for that any day


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> roAd owEK Haeda


yhea, I usre ophe it deos


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

I will not ruin it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I will not ruin it


can't stop me from eating it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I will not ruin it


rui n plead


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Ok
Please don't attack me


Spoiler


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I will not ruin it


Is it about the main ingredient?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

I will eat jello when she says it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Ok
> Please don't attack me
> 
> 
> ...


o yeah knew taht


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Ok
> Please don't attack me
> 
> 
> ...


mmmmm


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Ok
> Please don't attack me
> 
> 
> ...


Yup I knew it. Won’t stop me from eating it (unless it comes from deer)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

I have yet to find a food fact that'll keep me from eating whatever it is I eat.


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

So jello is almost like meat, but not much


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> So jello is almost like meat, but not much


jiggly, sweet meat


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> So jello is almost like meat, but not much


*vegans had a stronk and spat out their jello*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

I have another cursed fact about jello


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I have another cursed fact about jello


tell


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 27, 2020)

no context, just carry on.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I have another cursed fact about jello


TELL


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> tell





Spoiler: Cursed fact



Jello was originally used to pull together a full meal. This meant putting things like meat and vegetables into the mix. I believe it was still in the fun flavors we still have today


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

why do they call it oven when you of in the cold food of out eat the hot food


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Tangela spagetti


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Tangela spagetti
> View attachment 311210


thanks I love it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Tangela spagetti
> View attachment 311210


flan feet flan feet flan feet


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

How should I make my C look like
I want to goof around with the default avatar with paint.net


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Spoiler: Cursed Jello


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> How should I make my C look like
> I want to goof around with the default avatar with paint.net


mmmmm pacman?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

are you guys messing with the default avatars again


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Spoiler: Cursed Jello
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 311213View attachment 311214View attachment 311215


This is popular in Evwirt, of course.


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Default avatars are cool


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 311216
> are you guys messing with the default avatars again


why are his glasses going like that


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> why are his glasses going like that






thats how they work


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Time to play around 
I removed my icon to screenshot the default

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020

Hmmm
Backwards C?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 311219
> thats how they work


no the line goes off a bit?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> no the line goes off a bit?


photoshop did that no idea why


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Behold
A backwards C


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Work out until you can barely lift your phone
> 
> Works 50% of the time 9 times out of 10


you're not supposed to go that far you need to be careful

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I just was born with an iron deficiency so that’s nice


oh


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

This is going inactive...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

once my dog almost ate my bird there was a lot of screaming

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020

Pardon me, _Vrisneming._


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> once my dog almost ate my bird there was a lot of screaming


i cant count how many times my cat killed birds, baby birds, moles, mice, squirrels and snakes

he was a prime hunter lol


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Today is the day where I finish my schoolwork


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Origami said:


> i cant count how many times my cat killed birds, baby birds, moles, mice, squirrels and snakes
> 
> he was a prime hunter lol


did you ever eat any of it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

Josuke's got me worried about him noW


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Josuke's got me worried about him noW


o no what happened


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> did you ever eat any of it


confidential information


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> o no what happened


all that stuff he was talking about on the thread earlier, like the iron deficiency and im worried he went too far while exercising
im probably worried for nothing but i can't help but worry about him


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Origami said:


> confidential information


was it good

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020



ohare01 said:


> all that stuff he was talking about on the thread earlier, like the iron deficiency and im worried he went too far while exercising
> im probably worried for nothing but i can't help but worry about him


oh


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> was it good


confidential information



ohare01 said:


> all that stuff he was talking about on the thread earlier, like the iron deficiency and im worried he went too far while exercising
> im probably worried for nothing but i can't help but worry about him


worrying too much isn't good for your mental health


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> was it good
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020
> 
> ...


i probably worry too much, he's probably fine but i worry about him all the time

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020



Origami said:


> confidential information
> 
> 
> worrying too much isn't good for your mental health


yeah but i really can't help but worry, im always worried about everything all the time
it's probably why my mental health stinks


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> yeah but i really can't help but worry, im always worried about everything all the time
> it's probably why my mental health stinks


just try and vibe like the cat dude in your avatar


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 27, 2020)

I THOUGHT
NOODLES
WERE MADE OUT OF _WHEAT_
*NO*
THEY'RE MADE
OUT OF
*EGG?!?!!??!??!?!?!?!?!??!?!??!?!??!?!?1/1?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

once I stuck my hand in dog poop while hunting for eggs and it worsened my eczema/psoriasis thing anyways I couldn't eat any chocolate


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Ever have that feeling when you can't stop thinking about something for a few days?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

Origami said:


> just try and vibe like the cat dude in your avatar


it's not that easy when you have anxiety

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020



Enxssi said:


> I THOUGHT
> NOODLES
> WERE MADE OUT OF _WHEAT_
> *NO*
> ...


*WHAT*


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I THOUGHT
> NOODLES
> WERE MADE OUT OF _WHEAT_
> *NO*
> ...


are you surprised


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

I knew it
Some noodles are made out of different stuff sometimes as well


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I THOUGHT
> NOODLES
> WERE MADE OUT OF _WHEAT_
> *NO*
> ...


isn't it both


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *WHAT*


*THEY'RE MADE OF EGGS*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *THEY'RE MADE OF EGGS*


_*WHAT THE HECK MAN*_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 27, 2020)

Origami said:


> are you surprised


YES


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

eggs are good especially hard-boiled with the shell still on no kidding


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> eggs are good especially hard-boiled with the shell still on no kidding


did i ever send you the soft egg video on discord


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> eggs are good especially hard-boiled with the shell still on no kidding


_what_


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Eggs are good

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020

Egg


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Origami said:


> did i ever send you the soft egg video on discord


idk



ohare01 said:


> _what_


yeah but probably not a good idea to eat too much shell
adds interesting texture


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> idk
> 
> 
> yeah but probably not a good idea to eat too much shell
> adds interesting texture


why would you do this


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Someone in my household burnt an egg shell before


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 27, 2020)

if you eat egg shells we're not friends anymore


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

poggers


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why would you do this


I have a thing that hard-boils eggs and plays happy music I'm gonna use it for crunchy eggs




	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020



Enxssi said:


> if you eat egg shells we're not friends anymore


were we ever


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> were we ever


d a n g


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

I don't eat egg shells


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

my egg thing goes do-do-dola-do-do-dola


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> were we ever


now youre just somebody that i used to know


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

pls don't fight


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

fight fight fight fight


i mean noooooooooooooo dont


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> now youre just somebody that i used to know


BUT CHA DIDN'T HAVE TO CUT ME OFF

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020

actin' LIKE IT NEVER HAPPENED AND THAT we were nothin


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

im placing my bet on frogslime


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Origami said:


> im placing my bet on frogslime


okay get ready to lose whatever you're betting


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

No fights are allowed in the basement


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

Guys
I found
an Animal crossing sticker book at Walmart


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> No fights are allowed in the basement


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Guys
> I found
> an Animal crossing sticker book at Walmart


locate the punchy sticker


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 27, 2020)

Origami said:


> im placing my bet on frogslime


if i win you have to give me 5 bells but if frog wins you have to give me 5 bells


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Guys
> I found
> an Animal crossing sticker book at Walmart


oh ya I think I have that one?
it;s and acrivity bok right?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 311240


me vris and mick watching children fight


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

Origami said:


> locate the punchy sticker


i will tell you if they have one


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Backwards C time


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh ya I think I have that one?
> it;s and acrivity bok right?


I think so lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

wait I need to find my sticker book

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020

under my bed


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> if i win you have to give me 5 bells but if frog wins you have to give me 5 bells


is this a no holds barred match, a ladder match or what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

important info this book has biskit


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

also tomorrow he returns


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> important info this book has biskit


yum


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

hhhh
Its so rowdy outside


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

mmmm this book has barold

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020

ohare and biskit are on the same page wee


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

The official sticker book?
Is there Tom there


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> mmmm this book has barold


show the barold


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> The official sticker book?
> Is there Tom there


ah yes the important question


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

PUNCHY IS ON THE SAME PAGE AS BAROLD WHICH IS ADJACENT TO BISKIT AND O'HARE


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

What about Bob and Punchy on the same page


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What about Bob and Punchy on the same page


I wish


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> PUNCHY IS ON THE SAME PAGE AS BAROLD WHICH IS ADJACENT TO BISKIT AND O'HARE


photos


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> mmmm this book has barold
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020
> 
> ohare and biskit are on the same page wee


_*THERES O'HARE?*_


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

The sticker book probably has all of the villagers
I don't own it though, but I'm thinking


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*THERES O'HARE?*_


I think there's all villagers in New Leaf?


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Ok so this was from Google


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Ok so this was from Google
> View attachment 311243


Ah yes Moe

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020

picture wont fhidgh uplaod


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

money well spent


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Sticker book looks cool
I should get it, but I can't bc corona


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Yeah pretty neat
Stickers in general are


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> all that stuff he was talking about on the thread earlier, like the iron deficiency and im worried he went too far while exercising
> im probably worried for nothing but i can't help but worry about him


Nah i’m good it’s been like this plenty of times before, for the most part having an iron deficiency means i just can’t stand up quickly


----------



## Mairmalade (Aug 27, 2020)

Is this the Animal Crossing sticker book sharing thread?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Mairmalade said:


> Is this the Animal Crossing sticker book sharing thread?


neat keyboard!


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> One of my aspirations for quarantine is to eat a whole pizza by myself
> Even though the most I've ate was 8 slices


I’ve done that before


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Hey guys looks like we have a new kid on the block


----------



## Mairmalade (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> neat keyboard!


Thank you! Occasionally second guess myself with blank keycaps but Mio is worth it. 

@Clockwise what's on the pizza?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hey guys looks like we have a new kid on the block


Nah Mair takes a peek at the chaos every once in a while


----------



## Mairmalade (Aug 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Nah Mair takes a peek at the chaos every once in a while


I tried to deer react this post but it didn't work, sorry.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

king bogard


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Mairmalade said:


> Thank you! Occasionally second guess myself with blank keycaps but Mio is worth it.
> 
> @Clockwise what's on the pizza?


Just pepperoni or maybe with pineapple


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Nah i’m good it’s been like this plenty of times before, for the most part having an iron deficiency means i just can’t stand up quickly


ohh
I can't stand up quickly either without getting woozy so I think I have that too


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Mairmalade said:


> I tried to deer react this post but it didn't work, sorry.


Don’t worry due to my curse I deer react to everything now naturally


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Time to finish my math schoolwork for the week


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

okay this is random but how are Jaw Breakers--the big ones at least--enjoyable? Like, you won't finish it in one bite. It's just gonna be wet and sticky??


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> okay this is random but how are Jaw Breakers--the big ones at least--enjoyable? Like, you won't finish it in one bite. It's just gonna be wet and sticky??


  I myself love a good jawbreaker but yea anything over quarter size is a bit overkill...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Small jawbreakers are better imo


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> okay this is random but how are Jaw Breakers--the big ones at least--enjoyable? Like, you won't finish it in one bite. It's just gonna be wet and sticky??


Theyre annoying
I prefer just eating gummy bears


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Theyre annoying
> I prefer just eating gummy bears


good call!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Theyre annoying
> I prefer just eating gummy bears


Try the Black Forest ones they’re amazing


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

Ive never even had a jawbreaker because my mom won't let me


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Jawbreakers are good sometimes...
But then it takes a while to dissolve


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Try the Black Forest ones they’re amazing


I approve of this statement


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ive never even had a jawbreaker because my mom won't let me


probably a good call


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to club Spaced Out Only for the cool kids  (I built that cabinet painted it and added the lights)


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Try the Black Forest ones they’re amazing


Albanese is my fav brand


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> probably a good call


Yea I think she's worried I might choke on it or something


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

The cinnamon ones are the best if you can handle intense heat for like 3 minutes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yea I think she's worried I might choke on it or something


or 
perhaps
break your jaw


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Albanese is my fav brand


Those are aight but there’s something about the texture of BF gummy bears that hits different for me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Haribo is usually my preferred gummy bears unless there's other ones I'm forgetting


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Oh and I 3d printed that pysduck,,


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

Black Forest ones are perfect
Ive only had the organic ones but they're amazing
But I haven't seen the organic ones in a while..


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Haribo is usually my preferred gummy bears unless there's other ones I'm forgetting


_gross_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Haribo is usually my preferred gummy bears unless there's other ones I'm forgetting


hhhhhhhhhhhhhhh gummy sodas are the best I will inhale those


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

OH WAIT @Mairmalade WHY YOU LIKE MY POST-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Then again, albanese has ‘em too...next time I can imma grab a ton of those

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020



Milky star said:


> OH WAIT @Mairmalade WHY YOU LIKE MY POST-


She loved the post about my curse...


----------



## Mairmalade (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> OH WAIT @Mairmalade WHY YOU LIKE MY POST-


You made a pretty cabinet, have a lot of Pokemon books, and have an adorable night sky notebook. 

What's not to like?  ❤


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> _gross_


>:O


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

in depth conversation about MHA merch drop tomorrow:


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> in depth conversation about MHA merch drop tomorrow:View attachment 311266


_Bakugou?_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _Bakugou?_


yeah 
we call him
spiky spiky boom man


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Mairmalade said:


> You made a pretty cabinet, have a lot of Pokemon books, and have an adorable night sky notebook.
> 
> What's not to like?  ❤


Hhhhhh I mean,, hhhh I restored the cabinet,, I built it  freshmen year and I think may of this year me and my dad decided to restore it,, I just snagged the book today for a deal 2.99 for all 4 and that notebook I had for awhile,, I'm a space pokemon collector nerd hhh thank you,,


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

I just came from a snack so I'll continue with schoolwork


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

also spiky will be a dysphoria hoodie


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

loki gave birth to an eight-legged horse


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

What


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Gotta do school work but I rather do fair stuff,,


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> loki gave birth to an eight-legged horse


this is very important info


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> this is very important info


no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Origami said:


> no


yes and I got more


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Almost done with observatory
Just need to finalize shading


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

There was an inmate that died from electric chair and said it tasted like cold peanut butter

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> There was an inmate that died from electric chair and said it tasted like cold peanut butter


I mean they survived the first round

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020

also stabbing your armpit is fatal as that's where a bunch of important nerves are

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020

now my armpit hurts


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

ouch


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 311269


dangit I've been found out


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

This is WAY better than it deserves to be


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

I thought I saw Mako mart at first


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> This is WAY better than it deserves to be


link looks high as **** lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Origami said:


> link looks high as **** lol


One of the comments said he looks like he wants to die


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> One of the comments said he looks like he wants to die


mood


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I thought I saw Mako mart at first


Funny thing is when I first joined here I mixed it up in the opposite direction


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Count the bottle has so much
I should try using my math skills on this one for sure if I can


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

**** i cant focus on the custom im making

for some reason ART IS MAKING ME FEEL DYSPHORIC???? 
the ONE ESCAPE I HAVE FROM THAT **** IS MAKING ME FEEL WORSE


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

what custom is it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> **** i cant focus on the custom im making
> 
> for some reason ART IS MAKING ME FEEL DYSPHORIC????
> the ONE ESCAPE I HAVE FROM THAT **** IS MAKING ME FEEL WORSE


aw noo why?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> aw noo why?


i dont ****in know


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Its nice to take a break sometimes and go back when you are ready


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

hhh


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Last page time in math


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

whoooooo!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

It has been done I entered the challenge :3


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Finished?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

I wanna chop my hair off and cry in the corner and


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

why


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

I. Am  this close to chopping it off

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020



Clockwise said:


> why


Bc it’s too long
I feel like people are only ever gonna see me as a girl


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

I found as much stone as I found gold via hitting rocks on a mystery island


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I found as much stone as I found gold via hitting rocks on a mystery island


2??


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

why


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 311276
> why


knuckles........ man..


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> 2??


Yup


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> knuckles........ man..


Origami is making me read this


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Origami is making me read this


i read sailor moon fanfic when i was 10

*ive seen worse*


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Math is finished for the week


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Math is finished for the week


*applause*


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Time to finalize stuff for submission


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> i read sailor moon fanfic when i was 10
> 
> *ive seen worse*


same


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Hhhh
Mangadex is acting up again
Its working now I think

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020

Nope


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> same


no wonder we ended up like this


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

I used to read splatoon fanfics-


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

I should print out my work right now as well
Since I've finished 99%


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

I read
a lot
of ninjago stuff
that I regret


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I read
> a lot
> of ninjago stuff
> that I regret


*why*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *why*


*I WAS STUPID DON'T QUESTION IT*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I used to read splatoon fanfics-


a lot of them were lowkey good ngl


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

I didn't read fanfiction that much nor I saw bad stuff from it
Only bad stuff was art


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

I didn’t have much of a problem with fanfiction. Sure, not all of it was good but it was at least enjoyable

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I didn’t have much of a problem with fanfiction. Sure, not all of it was good but it was at least enjoyable


Then again I pretty much stuck to Kirby so I don’t have a huge reference pool


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

THere's this one good one when I was an Aphmau fan lmao
I'm re-reading it for the nostalgia


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> THere's this one good one when I was an Aphmau fan lmao
> I'm re-reading it for the nostalgia


frog is really enjoying the masterpiece i sent her


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

****KKKKKKKKK AT LEAST MY CAT RESPECTS MY PRONOUJS.
BECAUS SHE CANT TAKK.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Origami said:


> frog is really enjoying the masterpiece i sent her


yeah sure keep telling yourself that


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yeah sure keep telling yourself that






it speaks for itself


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

hhhhh I don’t need this much iron


----------



## Mick (Aug 27, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 311283
> it speaks for itself



Love that other username, that's a great one


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

Mick said:


> Love that other username, that's a great one


thats frogslimes lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Mick said:


> Love that other username, that's a great one


Hai! I told ya I couldn’t guarantee I’d be human when we met again


----------



## Mick (Aug 27, 2020)

Origami said:


> thats frogslimes lol



@FrogslimeOfficial nice username ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hai! I told ya I couldn’t guarantee I’d be human when we met again



It's okay, maybe next time


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Mick said:


> It's okay, maybe next time


Here’s hoping


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

This loading reaction thing is bugging me a bit


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> This loading reaction thing is bugging me a bit


Same


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

Hello crazy pancake murder girl is back!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020



Clockwise said:


> This loading reaction thing is bugging me a bit


I thought I was the only one


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Hello crazy pancake murder girl is back!


hello sodium


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> hello sodium


Hello non sodium


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Hello non sodium


I am fructose


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I am fructose


I'm calling you saltn't and that's final


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I'm calling you saltn't and that's final


why
are you like this


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why
> are you like this


pancake


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

I like how everyone's cosy photo challenges are simple and clean them mine is just *chaotic*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I like how everyone's cosy photo challenges are simple and clean them mine is just *chaotic*


if it's chaotic it should win

chaos chaos


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

I just found a panel of the Thrawn comic where Eli is just ****ing VIBIN


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> if it's chaotic it should win
> 
> chaos chaos


*Chaos for the win yes yes*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Chaos for the win yes yes*


chaos chaos kiddos


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Mick said:


> @FrogslimeOfficial nice username ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> 
> 
> It's okay, maybe next time


gracias


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Chaos for the win yes yes*


_two can play at that game_


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Time to work on a design for the wardrobe thing


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> _two can play at that game_




whatcha got in mind


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

I never said I was crying from laughter
I am in pain
Origami you owe me


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

He VIBIN







	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020

He straight up vibin


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

I'm cringing at something I said two days ago


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> whatcha got in mind



you'll just have to wait and s̶e̶e̶ may or mayn't get blown up


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

He looks like his bop just came on


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I'm cringing at something I said two days ago


mood


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> you'll just have to wait and s̶e̶e̶ may or mayn't get blown up


wait _ROSIE no_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I'm cringing at something I said two days ago


?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

rosie I swear to god if you blow me up


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> wait _ROSIE no_


I'll try not to hit don't worry

but you know how my aim is so


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> _two can play at that game_


Okay Rival chan I wannna see you build a bangin cabinet with lights for your figures to vibe in


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 311290
> rosie I swear to god if you blow me up



you gave me akechi I would never


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'll try not to hit don't worry
> 
> but you know how my aim is so


I WON'T HESITATE

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020



Rosie977 said:


>


shut up shut up this is top secret business


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

_what _is goin' on here


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _what _is goin' on here


Rosie said she was gonna blow me up so I threatened her with a persona dude with a gun


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Rosie said she was gonna blow me up so I threatened her with a persona dude with a gun


oh then carry on


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

goodnight guys see you tomorrow tm


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

We stan Eli Vanto in this basement


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> We stan Eli Vanto in this basement View attachment 311292


I most certainly do not


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Rosie said she was gonna blow me up so I threatened her with a persona dude with a gun


not you specifically just _other_ _people in general_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> not you specifically just _other_ _people in general_


can you blow me up please


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *you'll* just have to wait and s̶e̶e̶ may or mayn't *get blown up*


ma'am that was directed at me


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ma'am that was directed at me


bombs hit multiple people that's how they work

I w o u l d n e v e r b l o w y o u u p

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> can you blow me up please


*puts you down on list*


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

I stan my Animal crossing garden


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

I don’t Stan anything


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> bombs hit multiple people that's how they work
> 
> I w o u l d n e v e r b l o w y o u u p
> 
> ...


>:/



consider these images a warning


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I stan my Animal crossing garden


I'mma eat yo flowersss


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I most certainly do not


well then ur wrong


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'mma eat yo flowersss


save some for me


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> >:/
> View attachment 311293
> consider these images a warning


I have a breakfast food with gun but I won't post it here. Still consider it a warning


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> well then ur wrong


_is that a challenge weakling?_


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Eat all my flowers
I’ll stan soil instead


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> _is that a challenge weakling?_


yes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'mma eat yo flowersss


That’s a crime in Evwirt


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I have a breakfast food with gun but I won't post it here. Still consider it a warning


okay let's settle this like fangirls


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

stR wars dnd is fun


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> okay let's settle this like fangirls


pancaik


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> yes





WOOHOO I GET TO USE THIS IMAGE AGAIN

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020



I
@Lothitine


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 311295
> stR wars dnd is fun


_STAR WARS DND?!_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Then again...I’ve been craving flowers...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

I
YEs I DO HAVE A SUPPLY OF PERSONA CHARACTERS WITH GUNS


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 311296
> WOOHOO I GET TO USE THIS IMAGE AGAIN


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

bout to call my best friend after a while of not calling him and im nervous lol


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _STAR WARS DND?!_


dnd 



but star wars


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Aaaaa


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 311299


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> dnd
> 
> 
> 
> but star wars


_awesome_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _awesome_


_yeah_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

post coward


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That’s a crime in Evwirt


Then I shall committt


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

POST CHARACTERS WITH GUNS ALREADY


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Then I shall committt


Don’t get mad when the Fair Folk come for you


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> post coward


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 311303


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 311303


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 311304


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Ay @Kurb comes back tomorrow and then I can marry him


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 311306


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 311304


nah can I be killed in korean


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> nah can I be killed in korean


I'm not killing you no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'm not killing you no


_pls_


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> _pls_





pretend that's pancaik child


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Ah, anime characters with long-range weapons?
_Don't mind if I do.





_


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ah, anime characters with long-range weapons?
> _Don't mind if I do.
> View attachment 311311
> View attachment 311313_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ah, anime characters with long-range weapons?
> _Don't mind if I do.
> View attachment 311311
> View attachment 311313_


sabine


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ay @Kurb comes back tomorrow and then I can marry him


i missed him so bAD


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i missed him so bAD


He cried to Origami on Discord, or so I've heard.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i missed him so bAD


I love ur pfp btw
stan jibanyan


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> He cried to Origami on Discord, or so I've heard.


wha
i need context


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

the only pics of deer with guns I can find have the deer game-ended so... (0(λ )0 )


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I love ur pfp btw
> stan jibanyan


thank you! and yes I agree stan Jibanyan


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> wha
> i need context


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 27, 2020)

Post more guns I want to finally use the ones I've saved

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020

oh good


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 311315


_*tell him to send pictures*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I love ur pfp btw
> stan jibanyan





ohare01 said:


> thank you! and yes I agree stan Jibanyan


@Rosie977 WE CAN'T LET THEM OVERTAKE US AS THE STANS


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*tell him to send pictures*_


_of Kurb crying?_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

anyone know any good voice trainer apps
my voice is so high pitched and ~dysphoria inducing~


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> @Rosie977 WE CAN'T LET THEM OVERTAKE US AS THE STANS


YOU CAN'T BEAT US WE ARE FOOD


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> @Rosie977 WE CAN'T LET THEM OVERTAKE US AS THE STANS


I stan u the most tho


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> anyone know any good voice trainer apps
> my voice is so high pitched and ~dysphoria inducing~


gib I want a high pitched voice


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> gib I want a high pitched voice


I also have a slight lisp

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020

YOU DONT WANT MY VOICE.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> anyone know any good voice trainer apps
> my voice is so high pitched and ~dysphoria inducing~


hjhhhhhuh maybe voice acting channels would help?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> YOU CAN'T BEAT US WE ARE FOOD
> View attachment 311317


 "sniper"

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020

no


Lothitine said:


> I stan u the most tho


I declare war on you


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hjhhhhhuh maybe voice acting channels would help?


*Yootuhb tiyme *


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> YOU CAN'T BEAT US WE ARE FOOD
> View attachment 311317


i dunno if that's how that kind of gun works


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Do rifles count


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> i dunno if that's how that kind of gun works


who cares
*insert ishigami treatment because it's too big*


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

I have nothing since I’m not on computer and I will not search characters on google


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

once my dad's gun safe fell on my sister


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Slingshots cool


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _of Kurb crying?_


_uh
yea
I assume it's through text_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Found one with a non-game-ended deer


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

I got some salt and vinegar chips yum

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020



ohare01 said:


> _uh
> yea
> I assume it's through text_


ohhh k


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 311320Found one with a non-game-ended deer


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Cries in text


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I got some salt and vinegar chips yum


Salt and vinegar chips squad salt and vinegar chips squad

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 311321


But why


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Cries in text


*sadness noises*


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

I want to eat a tin of Pringle’s again
Also brb 
going to wash dishes


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

Sleepy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

I can't find anything of Kurb crying but just imagine a bunch of 
hfs
fiod
j
sfjk
gfs
jhjkl


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Salt and vinegar chips squad salt and vinegar chips squad
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020
> 
> ...


why not? I have way too many


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I can't find anything of Kurb crying but just imagine a bunch of
> hfs
> fiod
> j
> ...


yea it's probably that


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

i want


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

Origami said:


> now this brings me memories of being really young


Yessss


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 311181
> where would y'all put yourselves


At "please don't"


FrogslimeOfficial said:


>


I just want to acknowledge that Pate is right next to O'Hare.


Milky star said:


> welcome to club Spaced Out Only for the cool kids  (I built that cabinet painted it and added the lights)


I see those Amiibos!


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 27, 2020)

Phone is dying


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Here’s a normal fawn


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

anyone else?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 28, 2020)

It's getting slow, goodnight!


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 311325
> anyone else?


I’d be cool


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

aight so missing Enx, Salt, Kurb, and PNJ?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Yessss
> 
> At "please don't"
> 
> ...


You see Callie and Marie vibin 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 311327
> aight so missing Enx, Salt, Kurb, and PNJ?


Hmmm


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Tbt please add deer emotes


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

mmmmm


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You see Callie and Marie vibin


Mine are in a mess on top of a cardboard box aaaaaaaaa


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

Yall have the best aesthetics I've seen, i'm just a blop of random sauce or something


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 311327
> aight so missing Enx, Salt, Kurb, and PNJ?


add meeee


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

I don’t really stick to an aesthetic that much to be honest
Mine is just a mess


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Mine are in a mess on top of a cardboard box aaaaaaaaa


You lucky ducks have Callie and Marie, I didn't own the first game until right after Splatfests ended so now they are super expensive and I cant afford them aaaa
At least I have their amiibo cards though, as well as Pearl and Marina. Just missing the Inklings from Splatoon 2 and the recolor squid-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

does pancake child count as an aesthetic


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> add meeee





Milky star said:


> You see Callie and Marie vibin
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020
> 
> ...


where would ya like to go?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> You lucky ducks have Callie and Marie, I didn't own the game until after Splatfests ended so now they are super expensive and I cant afford them aaaa
> At least I have their amiibo cards though, as well as Pearl and Marina. Just missing the Inklings from Splatoon 2 and the recolor squid-


I only have Callie, Marie, Pearl, Marina, and orange Inkling girl.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> does pancake child count as an aesthetic


of course it does

I have none which makes me sad soo


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I only have Callie, Marie, Pearl, Marina, and orange Inkling girl.


I have the original 3


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Mine are in a mess on top of a cardboard box aaaaaaaaa


Mine sit on the top of my bookshelf they were put in the shot for the cool effect.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

I have 40+ amiibo and about 20 amiibo cards it's pretty sad now that I think about it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> where would ya like to go?


I shall go under "then perish"


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> where would ya like to go?


then perish


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Well, I do have some other Amiibos... just not more Splatoon ones.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I have 40+ amiibo and about 20 amiibo cards it's pretty sad now that I think about it


I wish I could collect more Amiibos but the're expsesive but I will be clutching that joker one


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I shall go under "then perish"





Saltyy said:


> then perish


(0(λ )0 )


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> (0(λ )0 )


depends on who the person is tbh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

I say perish but deep down I don't want you to.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

perish but like if it's someone i actually like 

 "I'd die for you first"


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

I’ve been watching a lot of stuff on YouTube with hooved critters as of late


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

I don’t have many figure amiibos, just amiibo cards


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

This good?
Also, where would the others go?


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Hm...


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Mine sit on the top of my bookshelf they were put in the shot for the cool effect.



I have a splatoon shrine... I made it because I have this random shelf that I didn't know what to do with



That's not even all my splatoon stuff... I have a hat, Callie and Marie amiibo cards (since i'm too poor to afford the figures hhhh) a keychain, a print, 5 plushies, and a jacket. Kinda fun collecting stuff for this game.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Well, it’s about time I turned in. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Later I’ll be working on fair stuff


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

I can't find me pen aaaHHHHHH


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

My dog yeeted her dog treat-


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I have a splatoon shrine... I made it because I have this random shelf that I didn't know what to do with
> View attachment 311346
> That's not even all my splatoon stuff... I have a hat, a keychain, a print, 5 plushies, and a jacket. Kinda fun collecting stuff for this game.


Oh look you have the Pearl amiibo hhhh for how I yearn for her


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I can't find me pen aaaHHHHHH



Same here with my digital art pen I always seem to lose it-


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Losing a tablet pen isn’t fun, thankfully I try to be careful when I place those things since, I can’t get another one atm.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I have a splatoon shrine... I made it because I have this random shelf that I didn't know what to do with
> View attachment 311346
> That's not even all my splatoon stuff... I have a hat, Callie and Marie amiibo cards (since i'm too poor to afford the figures hhhh) a keychain, a print, 5 plushies, and a jacket. Kinda fun collecting stuff for this game.


oop forgot to mention I have volumes 1-6 of the manga, lol. Idk if i want to pick it up again or not though


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

*Someone on this forum dare claims they're the number one Filbert stan should I wreck em-*


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

I saw


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

*I'm the real Filbert stannnn*


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Hm...


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

I'm gonna turn in. Cya tomorrow morning!


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

It’s gone a bit quiet


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

my hair be greasy


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

You put something on it?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> You put something on it?


my sister squirted me with a water thing so it's technically wet not greasy


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

I think I will brb
Have to do something right now


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 311345
> This good?
> Also, where would the others go?


@Enxssi @ProbablyNotJosuke
where would you two go


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

yeet


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

AGH I CAN'T FIND MY PEN FOR THE THING SJFDKN


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

yeah so i like gacha club


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Mk
I don’t care for Gacha to be honest


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 311345
> This good?
> Also, where would the others go?


I would die first


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Hm...
I think I shall finish Celeste observatory
Then redo my sig and icon
Then redo my magazine a bit


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

bruh the soap thing happened _18 days ago wtf_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

someone plz explain wtf i just watched


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Uhhhh


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> someone plz explain wtf i just watched


im not watching that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> someone plz explain wtf i just watched


I mean-
The art's nice?


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Uh...
Is that a song
For a second I thought it was a character from something else


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

OKAY IT GOES DOWNHILL AT 1:30


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

I don't trust my youtube recs


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

wait it reminded me of this




a bop

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020

and this


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

I need to redo my starry snaps
Just realized I made a mistake
Good thing I didn't post it yet


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wait it reminded me of this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*RPG DO DO DO DO   That needs to be on spotify*

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020



Clockwise said:


> I need to redo my starry snaps
> Just realized I made a mistake
> Good thing I didn't post it yet


Da heck you do for those


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *RPG DO DO DO DO   That needs to be on spotify*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020
> 
> ...


Color coordinate your outfit in flowers


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Color coordinate your outfit in flowers


sounds diff


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Alright finally fixed it
Time to post it soon
Now I can finish shading...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

am I actually popular in the basement or is it just in the Are You Famous on TBT thread?


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Hm....
Idk how popular I am here as well


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

hh bro nah i'm avoiding art contest- nvm

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020

i'm not popular lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> i'm not popular lol


probably infamous like the rest of us


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> probably infamous like the rest of us


i'm just here vibin-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> i'm just here vibin-


we be vibin infamously


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

though people have said "Oh you're Milky from the basement gang,,"


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Everytime I said something in tbt discord in trivia night
I was ignored even though I asked questions or said a few stuff
Idk how I feel on that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> though people have said "Oh you're Milky from the basement gang,,"


like on the surface or just in the basement?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> like on the surface or just in the basement?


on the surface in several ac threads


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> on the surface in several ac threads


wow so we're actually known huh


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> though people have said "Oh you're Milky from the basement gang,,"


whaaat
bro I should get out more
i just, live down here


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> whaaat
> bro I should get out more
> i just, live down here


_once a basement dweller, always a basement dweller_

Also I was waiting to hit 10k and it felt like it took forever to get there, but I'm already 200 posts past it-


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _once a basement dweller, always a basement dweller_
> 
> Also I was waiting to hit 10k and it felt like it took forever to get there, but I'm already 200 posts past it-


Now 300-


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

i'm still at 5k hh

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020

You know what I will enter that fire works contest. I'm going all in and doing as many challenges as possible


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

hhh
My cloud shading looks bad


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

girl I'm leaving that coloring crap to the masters I'm not even going to attempt it.


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

It can be basic coloring if you want


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

Hard pass I dislike coloring,,


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

I see..


----------



## Chris (Aug 28, 2020)

Ever wake-up and it feels like your eyes didn't rest at all? Mine feel like grit.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

bruh it's 2:33 am and I haven't went to bed,,


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

You know what
I guess I'll redo my avatar and do rotating signatures including the one I worked on.
The avatar will be a part of the rotating signature


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> You know what
> I guess I'll redo my avatar and do rotating signatures including the one I worked on.
> The avatar will be a part of the rotating signature


your entry took 145 layers 145 layers i


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Hello... I'm back.


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> your entry took 145 layers 145 layers i


145 layers of color and shading
yeah...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> 145 layers of color and shading
> yeah...


i


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Woo, I'm nocturnal again.
Help


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

hh


----------



## Chris (Aug 28, 2020)

Sleep is a wonderful thing, guys! A lack of sleep takes a toll on your overall health. 

I think I need an easy day. Did too much yesterday and my wrist has swollen up in protest. I have bad circulation, so my hands are usually freezing, but today they're on fire.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Sleep is a wonderful thing, guys! A lack of sleep takes a toll on your overall health.


Oh, I'm not lacking sleep... I'm just sleeping during the day.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

Sleep whackk I rather write


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

*insert witty joke about car suspension here*


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Well I return

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020

Oh and welcome back


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

mornin


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> mornin


Good morning!


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

So...
I will try counting the bottle for the fair


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Mornin’!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Mornin’!


Good morning!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Good morning!


It’s a pain but I can get into my tent like this


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s a pain but I can get into my tent like this


Oh... 
Have you thought of a way to turn back to normal yet...?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh...
> Have you thought of a way to turn back to normal yet...?


Um...I know paper changes me back temporarily but it’s not a permanent fix


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Um...I know paper changes me back temporarily but it’s not a permanent fix


Hmm...
What if you become paper-
....Wait, forget that idea. I must have Paper Mario on my brain or something...
Uh...


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Figured out half past hoodwinked, but idk which answer I should go with


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm...
> What if you become paper-
> ....Wait, forget that idea. I must have Paper Mario on my brain or something...
> Uh...


No I had that paper and changed back for the night


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No I had that paper and changed back for the night


Do you think there's something else that might help? ...Paper isn't actually food...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Do you think there's something else that might help? ...Paper isn't actually food...


 The only other thing I can think of is even worse


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> The only other thing I can think of is even worse


Oh... Oh dear... I'm not sure if I want to know...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh... Oh dear... I'm not sure if I want to know...


I don’t even think I can set it up as long as I’m a deer


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t even think I can set it up as long as I’m a deer


Oh... well okay then.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Hmm...maybe...


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

I wonder what could be a good guess...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

IT WORKED! Maybe


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> IT WORKED! Maybe


Hmm? What did you do?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm? What did you do?


Well, ya know how it started with me saying I wouldn’t eat a tree? Well, I tried nibbling at the bark of a tree and I’m back! Maybe.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Well, ya know how it started with me saying I wouldn’t eat a tree? Well, I tried nibbling at the bark of a tree and I’m back! Maybe.


Oh... tree bark? I see...


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Eating a tree?
Hmm...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

You know what? I've seen Kirby eat a tree.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Still tasted awful


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Of course eating a tree could taste bad sometimes


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

My cat is standing on me

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020

She demands cuddles


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

I wish I had a cat, would be nice if I had one


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

I wanna take a nap but classes start soon


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Mood
I'm glad though my school is self paced for now, although everything has to be done in a week


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

Don’t you just love it when you’re one place away from the grand prize?


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

What is it from?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

As a non-competitive person, I cannot relate.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> As a non-competitive person, I cannot relate.


you literally play splatoon


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> you literally play splatoon


Barely.


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

I want to play splatoon online again, but trash internet stops me


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

I played a Splatfest.
Did nothing.
Played another Splatfest.
I am back to doing nothing.
I barely play this game.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

I don’t like playing competitive games all too much. They get me too angry.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t like playing competitive games all too much. They get me too angry.


Yeah, I've noticed it does that to people. It's not healthy...


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

Sgsgssgeggehb I gotta go 2 class now and b misgenderrd fun


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Well good luck on school


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

I’m just gonna use my heated blanket and draw some


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

I guess I'll go off as well


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Yeah, I've noticed it does that to people. It's not healthy...


Yea I prefer staying chill. That’s why even with games like SSB and MK I’ll stick to the more casual parts of those games (and I MUCH prefer single player adventure games and chill multiplayer experiences like AC)


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

I should play Mario kart again...
Also I might go off now to play PPT and rest
Only on the Tetris part


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

good morning yall C:
I have classes at 6 am but oh well i'll be on here anyway


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> good morning yall C:
> I have classes at 6 am but oh well i'll be on here anyway


Oh, good morning!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

I play competitive games like online mario kart and splatoon as well and they also get me sort of angry, but they're too fun to stop playing hhh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

yo @Kurb how many notifs did ya get


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020

If I had a theme song


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 311455


I mean, you're not wrong- that's my sister every flipping day and she'll get mad when there's no bagels lol


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I mean, you're not wrong- that's my sister every flipping day and she'll get mad when there's no bagels lol


tell her to put Colby jack on the bagels it tastes so much better


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 311455
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020
> 
> If I had a theme song


okay but pancake


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

oh **** oh **** it’s over now started playing


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

trying to decide if I should spam my friend that's asleep with cute images


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> trying to decide if I should spam my friend that's asleep with cute images


*do it*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Hhhhhh
Woomy is bored.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *do it*


@Rosie977 prepare for trouble


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> @Rosie977 prepare for trouble


*And make it double*


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hhhhhh
> Woomy is bored.


Same
I really don't want to be in classes right now but oh well it's friday


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Same
> I really don't want to be in classes right now but oh well it's friday


I want to go to sleep but I will resist because I cann't


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Same
> I really don't want to be in classes right now but oh well it's friday


Ah... I have too much free time and I'm still bored.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

I want to get back into digital art but i'm trash at coloring--


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

fun fact 

turtles exist


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Out of context video title


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

**** it im sick of the deadnaming already im going to tell my teacher my pronouns


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> **** it im sick of the deadnaming already im going to tell my teacher my pronouns


I hope it goes well


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I hope it goes well


and hopefully they don’t put me to my parents??

my parents probably don’t care tbh lmao


----------



## Chris (Aug 28, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> **** it im sick of the deadnaming already im going to tell my teacher my pronouns


Good luck. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

I get dead named by everyone I know aside from a close friend-
Probably because I just became non binary and if I came out of the closet/card deck then i'd get kicked out


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I get dead named by everyone I know aside from a close friend-
> Probably because I just became non binary and if I came out of the closet/card deck then i'd get kicked out


Rippp (what are ur pronouns btw)


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Rippp (what are ur pronouns btw)


I haven't really decided yet, but right now I go by they/them
My name's now Drew instead of Leah btw


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

rip


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I haven't really decided yet, but right now I go by my old pronouns (she/her) and they/them
> My name's now Drew instead of Leah btw


oh cool


----------



## Antonio (Aug 28, 2020)

Good Morning!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

I kinda wish my name was actually Ribbon.
Hhhhhhh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Gm


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Ah, yes. Content.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Ah, yes. Content.
> View attachment 311472


I thought it was a picture


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I kinda wish my name was actually Ribbon.
> Hhhhhhh


If that’s your name, it’s your name- you can change it if u want :]


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> If that’s your name, it’s your name- you can change it if u want :]


changing my name someday and nobody can stop me


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I thought it was a picture


Ah, yes.
Nice picture.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

My playlist loves sucker-punching me in the gut directly after happy songs doesn’t it


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> My playlist loves sucker-punching me in the gut directly after happy songs doesn’t it


This is why my current playlist doesn't have all the sad Pokemon Mystery Dungeon music in it.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

tfw you have to fight a character you like in a game and its not confirmed if they die or not so 

-internal vrisneming-


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> This is why my current playlist doesn't have all the sad Pokemon Mystery Dungeon music in it.


It’s on shuffle I swear.....
It went straight from that to Its Over Now and now to Where the Sun Sails and The Moon Walks


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> tfw you have to fight a character you like in a game and its not confirmed if they die or not so
> 
> -internal vrisneming-


LOTH WHY DID YOU LOVE THIS

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020

SEASTAR YOU ASWELL

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020

-bloody vrisneming-


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Uh... I don't know... the screaming?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh... I don't know... the screaming?


>:/


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> >:/


Maybe stop using Vris to scream-


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

Nvm I’m chickening out of coming out


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Nvm I’m chickening out of coming out ✌


called it


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> called it


*ouch????*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

This image is very concerning


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> This image is very concerning
> View attachment 311479


I know right??

I didn't even get to shoot them


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

My siblings have little to no depth and it scares me


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> This image is very concerning
> View attachment 311479


While I haven’t played it myself I know that NSMB shows bowser dying on screen in a way that’s a bit hardcore for the series. I KNOW it was to introduce dry bowser but SERIOUSLY Mario don’t say “That’sa so nice” to THAT.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> My siblings have little to no depth and it scares me


Wdym?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> While I haven’t played it myself I know that NSMB shows bowser dying on screen in a way that’s a bit hardcore for the series. I KNOW it was to introduce dry bowser but SERIOUSLY Mario don’t say “That’sa so nice” to THAT.


Ah yes... I remember that.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Wdym?



As in what they're interested in and talk about
it's been years since they've changed the subjects they talk about and its kind of frightening


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> As in what they're interested in and talk about
> it's been years since they've changed the subjects they talk about and its kind of frightening


Oh gosh... That is kinda scary.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

EZRA’S THEME IS UP LETS ****IN GOOOOOOO


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

This is what happens when I'm bored.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> This is what happens when I'm bored.
> View attachment 311491


Wowie


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Ah, yes. Kirby.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> yo @Kurb how many notifs did ya get


around 108
anyways
im going to be playing acnh with my school what attire do i wear


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> around 108
> anyways
> im going to be playing acnh with my school what attire do i wear


You mean clothes in the game or...?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

My anxiety is high Japanese is hard to learn and I barely know anything
but at least kirby can comfort me


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You mean clothes in the game or...?


yes i mean clothes in the game

also you guys wanna hear a funny joke
rwd drivetrain


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Okay then, here's my joke.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay then, here's my joke.
> View attachment 311495


what


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

CJ always manages to stop by the wrong side of Evwirt...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what


Water your cat


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Water your cat
> View attachment 311497


not funny
didnt laugh


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

I have to write a 6 word memoir what does my teacher think I am,,, a poet???


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> around 108
> anyways
> im going to be playing acnh with my school what attire do i wear


We succeeded


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> not funny
> didnt laugh


*KurbkurbkurbkurbkurbkurbkurbKURB*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

kurb just got back and we're already not funny


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

_*KURB*_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> not funny
> didnt laugh


You do realize... Nobody gets your jokes either, right?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You do realize... Nobody gets your jokes either, right?


seastar just snapped a tiny bit

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> seastar just snapped a tiny bit
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020
> 
> View attachment 311498


very funny
did laugh


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> seastar just snapped a tiny bit


I-
.....Did I...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> very funny
> did laugh


good taste guns are funny murder is funny 

watching as somebody dies while you watch from a safe distance is funny


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I-
> .....Did I...


oh boy


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> oh boy


No, I'm fine.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

Oh **** it went from duel for the dark saber 
To HOPS THEME


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Oh **** it went from duel for the dark saber
> To HOPS THEME


Hops...?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> No, I'm fine.


OH BOY


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Hops...?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> OH BOY


Why are you yelling?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> No, I'm fine.


oh **** ur in for it now kurb


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> oh **** ur in for it now kurb


...What did I do-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

I really want seastar to get mad some day and post this


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> oh **** ur in for it now kurb


remember when i lost it because i placed second in the sun never sets championship

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020



Saltyy said:


> I really want seastar to get mad some day and post this
> View attachment 311500


keep dreaming


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> remember when i lost it because i placed second in the sun never sets championship
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020
> 
> ...


we need a fight between you and seastar


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I really want seastar to get mad some day and post this
> View attachment 311500


....The last time I remember getting mad, it was at Milky.
So, uh... good luck with that.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

It would be so legendary


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

@Seastar
Aren’t u tired of being nice??
Don’t u just wanna go ape****??


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> It would be so legendary


we did a 1v1 in smash oncw


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

when's the last time I lost my **** here


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> when's the last time I lost my **** here


never i don’t think
i lost it literally today


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> @Seastar
> Aren’t u tired of being nice??
> Don’t u just wanna go ape****??


Um... no?


Kurb said:


> we did a 1v1 in smash oncw


I went in expecting myself to lose so...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> never i don’t think
> i lost it literally today


Didn't I lose it over red colored joker outfit


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Didn't I lose it over red colored joker outfit


no i don’t th8nk


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> no i don’t th8nk


I don't think you were there for that


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

But also, no really, the last time I was legitimately angry, it was Milky.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> But also, no really, the last time I was legitimately angry, it was Milky.


quotes or it didnt happen


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

also kurb Rosie and I are constantly starting micro cults


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> But also, no really, the last time I was legitimately angry, it was Milky.


What happened  ️


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

haha funny’s hot wheel go brrrrrrrr


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Also Ori got super mad at my tastes this past week


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

rules for forza:
emergency brake when you’re coming up to the finish line to maximize coolness


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> quotes or it didnt happen





Lothitine said:


> What happened


It was a quite a while ago... I'm not digging through a group chat for that.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I'm sorry no this gun is strictly reserved for people that play joker with the red and white clothes in smash
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020
> 
> ...





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Then I guess I'll have to do that





Saltyy said:


> please don't





Saltyy said:


> you dont know how cursed of an action your doing





Saltyy said:


> seriously frog pls no





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> if that's what it takes





Saltyy said:


> stop, you've violated the law





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 309276
> pump my guts full of lead





Saltyy said:


> ARE YOU TRYING TO ****ING MURDER US





Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 309277





Saltyy said:


> why





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> pew pew time, sodium





Saltyy said:


> no





Saltyy said:


> yknow fine I will shoot you





Saltyy said:


> two separate conversations happening in this thread


looks like I didn't get mad after all


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

9 seconds to go 1/4th of a mile
i am speed


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> 9 seconds to go 1/4th of a mile
> i am speed


technically your car is and not you


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> technically your car is and not you


i tuned the car
i am speed maker


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

I don't even know


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i tuned the car
> i am speed maker


Fair enough


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

I have to do the championship all over again
It’s really hard
and i have to do it again


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I have to do the championship all over again
> It’s really hard
> and i have to do it again


become speed maker


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> become speed maker


It has to be an A class retro saloon which severely limits my options


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

Lightning McQueen is that you?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> It has to be an A class retro saloon which severely limits my options


I definitely know what that means


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I definitely know what that means


Mood...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Mood...


how mood


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Mood...


I am go to second period now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I am go to second period now


gl


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> how mood


I understood like nothing from a group chat earlier this morning.


Kurb said:


> I am go to second period now


Oh, okay...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I understood like nothing from a group chat earlier this morning.
> 
> Oh, okay...


?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

I don’t think I’ve ever actually been mad on here lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I don’t think I’ve ever actually been mad on here lol


last time was months ago


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> last time was months ago


for you?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020

GUYS I FORGOT THE PNF MOVIE CAME OUT TODAY


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> for you?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020
> 
> GUYS I FORGOT THE PNF MOVIE CAME OUT TODAY


That's what i'm doin after school- phineas and ferb all nighttt


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ?


Uh... stuff like this lol


Kurb said:


> hot wheels twin mills from forza motorsport 7





Kurb said:


> and i red light fouled on the drag strip
> great





Kurb said:


> 0.2 sec reaction time
> WOW





Kurb said:


> forza motorsport t 7





Kurb said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Kurb said:


> I’M MORE CONCERNED ABOUT THIS AUCTION


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> for you?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020
> 
> GUYS I FORGOT THE PNF MOVIE CAME OUT TODAY


Yea for me


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

I don't have Disney+ so aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

*It’s go time*


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't have Disney+ so aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 311512 *It’s go time*


Nice house


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

Don't spoil it or i'ma cry


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Don't spoil it or i'ma cry


everyone dies


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> everyone dies


: O how could you


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Okay I’m SURE Pierce is trying to give me stuff that he thinks murder deer would like...he just gave me a skull radio


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Don't spoil it or i'ma cry


I won’t lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> : O how could you


sorry


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

I like how nobody asked why I was posting the titles of unlisted videos that came out today


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Okay I’m SURE Pierce is trying to give me stuff that he thinks murder deer would like...he just gave me a skull radio


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 311514


beautiful


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

_*Wait no, I don't want this.


*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*Wait no, I don't want this.
> View attachment 311515*_





kill it with fire


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Hey uh, Mario, are you okay?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hey uh, Mario, are you okay?
> View attachment 311519


amazing


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Ah, yes. Of course.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Ah, yes. Of course.
> View attachment 311523


*10 years ago*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *10 years ago*


Yep. Youtube sure is amazing.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Okay, now I'm scared.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay, now I'm scared.
> View attachment 311525


Uh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay, now I'm scared.
> View attachment 311525


Oh gosh I’ve seen that video in full


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

ah yes, some good quality r o b l o x


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

*Cursed abomination alert.*


Spoiler


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

My worst fear in minecraft-

has come true.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *Cursed abomination alert.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Why


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Why


Why not?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Why


I don't know.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Why not?





how are you okay with it


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 311531
> how are you okay with it


Guess i'm just used to cursed images


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

What is happening?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What is happening?
> View attachment 311532


Now THIS is more like it


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What is happening?
> View attachment 311532


I've watched that video in full and it's pretty cursed


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I've watched that video in full and it's pretty cursed


send link


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

I don't even know what that means


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't even know what that means
> View attachment 311533


profile picture


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Enxssi @ProbablyNotJosuke
> where would you two go


idk


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Because yes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

ah Rosie is back


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

Now i'm confused because we're having a lockdown online-
the heck


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Now i'm confused because we're having a lockdown online-
> the heck


What-
In online school?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What-
> In online school?


Yup
my highschool is weirddd


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Now i'm confused because we're having a lockdown online-
> the heck


H o w


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

Oh yea, we also had a Fire Drill and Shelter-in-place online this week

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020



Saltyy said:


> H o w


Not sure-


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Oh yea, we also had a Fire Drill and Shelter-in-place online this week


This really doesn't make sense.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

kids if the school is on fire initiate lockdown from your house


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> This really doesn't make sense.


I know, i'm not even sure how to react to it- it's just that weird


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

so weird


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

How do you do these things from home...
That doesn't simulate the real thing at all because you're already safe from the school.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> How do you do these things from home...
> That doesn't simulate the real thing at all because you're already safe from the school.


Really doesn't.
I'm just imagining doing an evacuation drill at home if I were still at my old school.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Really doesn't.
> I'm just imagining doing an evacuation drill at home if I were still at my old school.


That's more like... practicing in case your house catches on fire.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> That's more like... practicing in case your house catches on fire.


True, but i'd still be weird.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What is happening?
> View attachment 311532


Art


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

what'd you guys do


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

i feel so cursed whenever I (ironically) say uwu


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

yall frickin jumped 10 pages wtf


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

emergency braking past the finish line can be so beautiful sometimes


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what'd you guys do


I don't know... I used Youtube


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 311549
> emergency braking past the finish line can be so beautiful sometimes


Hm


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> looks like I didn't get mad after all


No one noticed the reference I made


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

I should eat something
But i'm not
So have this image 



kachoww


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> No one noticed the reference I made


nobody except Rosie gets when I say 

"It would be a shame if someone watched you take a fatal attack from a safe distance"


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 311552


I don't... understand...
H-how-
Wha-


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 28, 2020)

evening


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020

whole image is funnier but nobody is gonna get it soo


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 28, 2020)

spla2n is life


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Hello


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 28, 2020)

henlo i'm tired


----------



## Chris (Aug 28, 2020)

I get the Persona 5 references.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> henlo i'm tired


same


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Y'all, the video where Wario dies in a falling elevator--That's the elevator where the woman drowned or something.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Y'all, the video where Wario dies in a falling elevator--That's the elevator where the woman drowned or something.


The wha-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Y'all, the video where Wario dies in a falling elevator--That's the elevator where the woman drowned or something.


Uh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> The wha-











						Death of Elisa Lam - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



this I think


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Death of Elisa Lam - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how do you drown in an elevator


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

SOMEONE WROTE A WHOLE FANFIC IN THE COMMENTS OF THE VIDEO
x








						The Great Wario last 2 paragraphs
					

Wario and Slenderman got to their destination and it was a cave “This were your friends are?” “Yes but warning before we enter if they look at you like they want to kill you they probably do just don't be scared by it they won't.” Wario took a deep breath and walked in. He walked in and saw two...




					docs.google.com


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> SOMEONE WROTE A WHOLE FANFIC IN THE COMMENTS OF THE VIDEO
> x
> 
> 
> ...


Wha-
Why-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> SOMEONE WROTE A WHOLE FANFIC IN THE COMMENTS OF THE VIDEO
> x
> 
> 
> ...


wtf


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

IDK WHAT-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

the first 3 words are already a wth


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

why'd ori love a post from august 8


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

Mmm


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> why'd ori love a post from august 8


same reason you love reacted my posts from august 10th
it was a legendary post


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Mmm


Uh


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> why'd ori love a post from august 8


I once got confused about some fanfiction I wrote getting loved a week later.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

I don't get half past hoodwinked


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I don't get half past hoodwinked


I won't even try


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I once got confused about some fanfiction I wrote getting loved a week later.


eh? Fanfiction, you say?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

hm


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> eh? Fanfiction, you say?


Er... yeah.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Breaking News: World famous bikini modeler, Wario, has fallen to his death while skydiving in a bikini for a picture for a new fasion magazine cover. "It's a tragedy," his modeling agent, Hank Hill, says. "If only we knew he was too fat for a small parachute. Maybe a set-up by Wario's bikini modeling rival, Ivo Robotnik? We don't know, but we can assure you that Wario looks down at us from the sky, smiles, and is wishing us a rotten day.”
-Desc


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I won't even try


Once you figure out how it's easy actually. But rather cipher events than dumb striped mirrors you can't make out.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

How do i pit in this game


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

wha


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 311567
> wha


Whaaaa

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020

Why?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Whaaa?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Whaaaa
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020
> 
> Why?


f i accidentally told someone my guess


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> f i accidentally told someone my guess


Rip


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Rip


i didn’t even say the exact number though,, I just said ‘about ___’

rip


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

McLaren Senna got lapped by a Porsche


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> McLaren Senna got lapped by a Porsche


Uh


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

Doogal is that you?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> View attachment 311572
> Doogal is that you?


?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> View attachment 311572
> Doogal is that you?


MIRACULOUS?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

?????


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ?


The first episode of Miraculous Ladybug the carousel freezes.
In 2006 the horrible movie Doogal is about this carousel that freezes.


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> MIRACULOUS?


Yuss. I don't watch it anymore because it got kinda stale


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> The first episode of Miraculous Ladybug the carousel freezes.
> In 2006 the horrible movie Doogal is about this carousel that freezes.
> 
> Yuss. I don't watch it anymore because it got kinda stale


yeah recent episode are meh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Okay.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 28, 2020)

Wow Kurbus is back


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Wow Kurbus is back


Hi


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Hi


you never said yes


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you never said yes


to what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> to what


the thing on discord that origami made me send


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Hi


How was exile brother


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> How was exile brother


Good
i picked up motorsport 7


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> to what


frogslime wishs to be your wife


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

come on please win


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> frogslime wishs to be your wife


wishes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Good morning


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Good morning


Mornin'!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Hello, I'm still here!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

So...it didn’t work completely...


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

hi kurb


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> So...it didn’t work completely...


So, you're a deer again?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

NO
My poor eyes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> So, you're a deer again?


Yep...


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> View attachment 311585
> NO
> My poor eyes


gibby


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> View attachment 311585
> NO
> My poor eyes


*GIBBY NO*
Don't be cursed


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> gibby


gibbehhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Chris (Aug 28, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> i didn’t even say the exact number though,, I just said ‘about ___’
> 
> rip


Unfortunately this was still a violation of the rules. You cannot discuss your guess with anyone. It was discussed between several members of the team and it was felt to be the fairest outcome.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> View attachment 311585
> NO
> My poor eyes


who is gibby and why


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> who is gibby and why


Character from iCarly


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> who is gibby and why


Gibby is a super weird character from the old nickelodeon sitcom iCarly (which you should watch if you're into older sitcoms or stuff like that) And why?
Why not?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Gibby is a super weird character from the old nickelodeon sitcom iCarly (which you should watch if you're into older sitcoms or stuff like that) And why?
> Why not?


ohh I watched icarly, i don't remember that character at all tho haha


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

we went from broken frogs to gibby


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> we went from broken frogs to gibby


broken frogs?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

Yeeee


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ohh I watched icarly, i don't remember that character at all tho haha


I never remembered anyone aside from Spencer and Carly until i rewatched it so its ok lol


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> brojen frogs?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 311594


ohhhh I though that was Timmy and Tommy


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 311594


speaking of broken frogs


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ohh I watched icarly, i don't remember that character at all tho haha


The weird kid that often took off his shirt


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Gibby is a super weird character from the old nickelodeon sitcom iCarly (which you should watch if you're into older sitcoms or stuff like that)


old nickelodeon sitcom

it feels like just yesterday i was watching new episodes of icarly


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> speaking of broken frogs


what


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

now gibby just makes surreal youtube videos


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

Just gonna unlock some icarly. com memories real quick


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> now gibby just makes surreal youtube videos


Really-


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

*looks up when iCarly started*
OH that's when I was into Pokemon Diamond and Pearl


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

I didn't get into old Nick and Disney sitcoms till yearsss later

I liked them when I was little I was just a huge spongebob fan


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

gota go zoom meeting ok bye


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

kinda sad I have the lyrics to the theme memorized lolol
same with all the other shows i love


Milky star said:


> Really-


He does actually- I forgot his channel name though


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

Hhhh I'm realizing how long this animation meme will take

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020



DinosaurDumpster said:


> kinda sad I have the lyrics to the theme memorized lolol
> same with all the other shows i love
> 
> He does actually- I forgot his channel name though


Oooh-


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020

sadworld


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

The actors for Freddie Benson (iCarly) and Josh Nichols (Drake and Josh) both have children now.


Feel old yet?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

*I forgot it takes a freaking membership to get custom design codes I c a n t d o t h e freaking dress up contest >:^{*


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *I forgot it takes a freaking membership to get custom design codes I c a n t d o t h e freaking dress up contest >:^{*


Oof, I feel your pain just in a different way


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> The actors for Freddie Benson (iCarly) and Josh Nichols (Drake and Josh) both have children now.
> 
> 
> Feel old yet?


Eh. I didn't care for either of those two so I didn't pay attention,, I only liked Drake from Drake n Josh


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

i forgot noah munck turned into an edgyboy


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Oof, I feel your pain just in a different way


I can't afford to pay for it qwq


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

There are ways to make me feel older than that... I think.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> i forgot noah munck turned into an edgyboy


Ew.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> i forgot noah munck turned into an edgyboy


_hmmmmm_


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

Honestly I can relate to Gibby and Freddie on a very high level


and sam puckett


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

I can’t believe that iCarly is an older sitcom now


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I can’t believe that iCarly is an older sitcom now


it isnt

you cant convince me its old yet


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

Sam was my favorite UvU then Carly *BUT SPENCER THO HE'S ON A DIFFERENT TIER*


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I can’t believe that iCarly is an older sitcom now


I know... It feels like I was watching it in the living room in 2010 yesterday


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> now this brings me memories of being really young


_*This*_ is how to make me feel old.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _hmmmmm_







__





						Loading…
					





					twitter.com


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

I've rewatched iCarly so much and I still hate Sam x Freddie

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020

Hold on I'mma cry rq


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*This*_ is how to make me feel old.


my aunt had windows 98, 
now at my house when i was 3 or 4 this is what i remember


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

when icarly gets real


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I've rewatched iCarly so much and I still hate Sam x Freddie
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020
> 
> Hold on I'mma cry rq


I know right they had no chemistry in my opinion hhhhhh
It felt so forced


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> View attachment 311608
> when icarly gets real


i dont like what i see in this image


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> View attachment 311608
> when icarly gets real


Uh.... Do I need glasses...?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

when you get older and turn into spencer


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> when you get older and turn into spencer


I'm already old so uh-oh


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh.... Do I need glasses...?


If you can't read it:
First box: (Spencer) Hey guys, guess what I got!
Second: (Carly) A woman?
Third: (Sam) A real job?
Fourth: (Gibby) A friend your own age?
Fifth: (Spencer) No!
I think that's how it goes if im correct


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> when you get older and turn into spencer


spencer spencer spencer spencer spencer


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm already old so uh-oh


i just see that post and realize, man i really can relate to this character now

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020

jerry trainor is also in his 40s which is nuts


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

Bro I remember back in 2nd grade we was using windows XP with those big ol iMac computers,, it was so slow but cool


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> If you can't read it:
> First box: (Spencer) Hey guys, guess what I got!
> Second: (Carly) A woman?
> Third: (Sam) A real job?
> ...


Oh, thanks.
I do need to get glasses, though... I can't read drive-thru menus


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Bro I remember back in 2nd grade we was using windows XP with those big ol iMac computers,, it was so slow but cool


windows

on an imac


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh, thanks.
> I do need to get glasses, though... I can't read drive-thru menus


Samee
I have glasses but I just don't wear them lol


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> windows
> 
> on an imac


I was about to comment on how that doesn't make sense.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I know right they had no chemistry in my opinion hhhhhh
> It felt so forced


It made no sense and made me cringe FREDDIE LOVED CARLY FOR YEARS WHY HE JUST GONNA CHANGE IT UP WHEN CARLY STARTED TO LIKE HIM


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Bro I remember back in 2nd grade we was using windows XP with those big ol iMac computers,, it was so slow but cool


I remember that too- although i'm not sure if we had XP or 7 soo
I'm pretty sure it was XP


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> windows
> 
> on an imac


I think so my memory isn't very good,, nor am I good with technology I just remembered windows XP and using a iMac


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> It made no sense and made me cringe FREDDIE LOVED CARLY FOR YEARS WHY HE JUST GONNA CHANGE IT UP WHEN CARLY STARTED TO LIKE HIM


Yeah i mean he literally followed her home and lived across the hall-


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

im pretty sure my first year of school (before some of you guys were even born) some of the computers were still running windows ME (or 2000 they're pretty much the same)
then they switched to XP, i dont think we had windows 7 until i was in like grade 5, and thats what we used the rest of the way
i dont remember ever having a computer that had windows 10 on it in school


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

I just enjoyed the booting up sound of windows XP uvu

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020



DinosaurDumpster said:


> Yeah i mean he literally followed her home and lived across the hall-


I mean he did save her life too so uh-


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Windows 10 came out after I was done with school...


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I just enjoyed the booting up sound of windows XP uvu


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


>


Oh noooo an error.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Seagulls
MM
stop it now


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Enjoy this thing I found.
I guess.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

Yeah I think my old box computer from before we moved was an XP... it's so nostalgic for some reason. Probably because I was so young when we left my hometown

But 7 is just as nostalgic because we used it after we came here.
rip my windows 7 computer, 2011-it's still alive it's just upgraded to a 10 and is very slow because it's almost 10 years old


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

my first laptop was windows 7, that was only like 6 years ago lol


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Enjoy this thing I found.
> I guess.


i'm terrified and amused at the same time


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

this is how i remember the family computer looking lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

*I miss my box TV *

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020



Origami said:


> View attachment 311615
> this is how i remember the family computer looking lol


Oh my gosh this threw me back


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

I gotta get  $64.80+ $23.00 Shipping and maybe tax too


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

How I remember it looking

my memories of the XP have now been unlocked, now that I really think about it.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Heeeere we go.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *I miss my box TV *
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020
> 
> ...


same...
I miss the days were I played wii sports and double dash for hours on end even though I was 3 and didn't really know what I was doing


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

my current desktop background is the classic xp background


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> my current desktop background is the classic xp background


same here
Even my google background is the old XP background lol


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> same...
> I miss the days were I played wii sports and double dash for hours on end even though I was 3 and didn't really know what I was doing


Okay I feel old reading this.
The Wii did not exist when I was 3.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay I feel old reading this.
> The Wii did not exist when I was 3.


It came out the year I was born lol
I just got it when I was 3 though


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

the wii came out when i was in grade primary lol, i think i got one mine in 2008


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

I have this Commodore disk drive that i don’t have a serial or power cable for so it just sits there above my color computer 2


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

This makes me nostalgic...




__





						Math Cats -- fun math for kids
					

fun interactive math projects, math games, math art and crafts, math writing contests, math story problems, even a magic chalkboard!



					www.mathcats.com


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Enjoy this thing I found.
> I guess.


Waluigi on the ps3 is better imo


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

ughh i'm feeling so nostalgic and I love it


Seastar said:


> This makes me nostalgic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


some websites that make me feel ultimate nostalgia::
www.webkinz.com
play.cprewritten.net - It may not be the original website but gosh it just reminds me of summer of 2009-10 ish
And also Girls Go Games and Moshi Monsters were my jamm. As well as Jumpstart 3D Virtual world, I can't be alone


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

Okay but Noggin was the best channel ever period


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Okay but Noggin was the best channel ever period


I'm gonna be a real disappointment right now.
I recognize it but I don't really rememberrr

I also have several children's shows themes memorized because that's just how much free time I have.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> ughh i'm feeling so nostalgic and I love it
> 
> some websites that make me feel ultimate nostalgia::
> www.webkinz.com
> ...


Webkinz was amazing until all the deluxe crud took it over


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Okay but Noggin was the best channel ever period


AAAaaaaaaAAAaaaa you are breaking me


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> AAAaaaaaaAAAaaaa you are breaking me


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Webkinz was amazing until all the deluxe crud took it over


It makes me so sad that I can't revisit my old account because I was locked out since my password is too old
And apparently you need to have one of your Webkinz names to get back in but I don't remember what they're names are because my grandma bought them for me when I was 2 in 2008 aaaaa

Also, the last time I went on that account only 2 of my webkinz were there. I had about 10.
Confirmed that they all die if you don't take care of them.
Just like 'your puffle has been returned to the wild' in club penguin
Bruhh we all know that Bluey is dead


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> It makes me so sad that I can't revisit my old account because I was locked out since my password is too old
> And apparently you need to have one of your Webkinz names to get back in but I don't remember what they're names are because my grandma bought them for me when I was 2 in 2008 aaaaa
> 
> Also, the last time I went on that account only 2 of my webkinz were there. I had about 10.
> ...


I don’t wanna mention how many I had   I can’t believe they added that tho


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

....I was into Neopets.
Aaaand also Club Penguin.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....I was into Neopets.
> Aaaand also Club Penguin.


I barely played much of Neopets. I tried making a new account but the website was too old and broken


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....I was into Neopets.
> Aaaand also Club Penguin.


I played neopets too! It was cool but I eventually drifted away


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

What if
I
Made an account
On neopets


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t wanna mention how many I had   I can’t believe they added that tho


I had...
oh gosh
I had membership half the time I played so I wanna say about 30-


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I barely played much of Neopets. I tried making a new account but the website was too old and broken


I got into it in 2004... and yeah, I don't like what has happened to it now.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What if
> I
> Made an account
> On neopets


Do itttt


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What if
> I
> Made an account
> On neopets


I've kinda lost my will to play but go ahead.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What if
> I
> Made an account
> On neopets


I’ve heard that since the site is barely taken care of now it’s a pretty big security risk...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

W


Seastar said:


> I've kinda lost my will to play but go ahead.


What is happen to the website
To make you not want to play

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ve heard that since the site is barely taken care of now it’s a pretty big security risk...


Oh no


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I got into it in 2004... and yeah, I don't like what has happened to it now.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1297488978225123328


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

who else remembers this from the credits of jimmy neutron




And this from danny phantom/fairly oddparents episodes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> who else remembers this from the credits of jimmy neutron
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paul freaked me out


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1297488978225123328


@ohare01 That didn't happen to me but it's one of the many reasons I lost the will to play.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> @ohare01 That didn't happen to me but it's one of the many reasons I lost the will to play.


YOU SET UP AN ORGANIZED CRIME RING?
THIS GUY GOT TRENDING ON TWITTER FOR IT
YOU COULDVE TOLD ME EARLIER

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020



Kurb said:


> YOU SET UP AN ORGANIZED CRIME RING?
> THIS GUY GOT TRENDING ON TWITTER FOR IT
> YOU COULDVE TOLD ME EARLIER


also, use black text


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> YOU SET UP AN ORGANIZED CRIME RING?
> THIS GUY GOT TRENDING ON TWITTER FOR IT
> YOU COULDVE TOLD ME EARLIER
> 
> ...


What-
I have no idea why you think I meant that part.
Also noooo let the woomy talk about Neopets.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

I will sell my locker disco ball for $64 plus $23 in shipping


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What-
> I have no idea why you think I meant that part.
> Also noooo let the woomy talk about Neopets.






Bro you have to had some interaction with @everestpipkin or something
you both avidly played neopets


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

Amy Duncan wyd in Hannah Montana


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Bro you have to had some interaction with @everestpipkin or something
> you both avidly played neopets


I have never heard of this person.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> @ohare01 That didn't happen to me but it's one of the many reasons I lost the will to play.


oof


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

I’m going to the bookstore
@Seastar dont drop any massive lore bombs while i’m gone


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

I need dough


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

OW
OH GOD
I MOVED MY LEG REALLY FAR
AND NOW IT HURTS
OW
OW
WO


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’m going to the bookstore
> @Seastar dont drop any massive lore bombs while i’m gone


I don't think I'm going to write anything like that while I'm falling asleep...


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’m going to the bookstore
> @Seastar dont drop any massive lore bombs while i’m gone


imagine going for books


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Moolah I need bread I need cash I need bucks I need samoleons


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Moolah I need bread I need cash I need bucks I need samoleons


What is a samoleon?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> imagine going for books


ikr just download kindle lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What is a samoleon?


it's a slang for money ig

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020



Enxssi said:


> ikr just download kindle lol


physical books hit different


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ikr just download kindle lol


imagine reading ebooks


----------



## Mick (Aug 28, 2020)

Good morning~


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Mick said:


> Good morning~


Mornin'!


----------



## Mick (Aug 28, 2020)

How is life down here today?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> it's a slang for money ig
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020
> 
> ...


why do you say ‘ig’ what does IG stand for




what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> why do you say ‘ig’ what does IG stand for
> View attachment 311634
> what


smh my head you don't know immunoglobulin?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> why do you say ‘ig’ what does IG stand for
> View attachment 311634
> what


do you not know about "i guess"


----------



## Mick (Aug 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> why do you say ‘ig’ what does IG stand for
> View attachment 311634
> what



I guess it's I guess


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> do you not know about "i guess"


shut


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

guys I need money because richard and roblox just aren't paying up


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> guys I need money because richard and roblox just aren't paying up


just move somebody in and set them on fire


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> just move somebody in and set them on fire


I don't have any more room under my bed


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> shut


you sound like frogslime on discord whenever i say anything that makes her go kpopper mode


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I don't have any more room under my bed


I thought the grim reaper was supposed to turn the bodies to urns unless your game is glitched


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I thought the grim reaper was supposed to turn the bodies to urns unless your game is hacked


I still need to keep the bodies for my planters
They haven't decomposed enough to easily move them


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

are we not taking about the sims


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

what is this lore

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020



Enxssi said:


> are we not taking about the sims


this isn't irl?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> are we not taking about the sims


um no?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

i have decided to peel kurbs skin using a butter knife


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> i have decided to peel kurbs skin using a butter knife


Guess you gotta go to Georgia


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Unfortunately this was still a violation of the rules. You cannot discuss your guess with anyone. It was discussed between several members of the team and it was felt to be the fairest outcome.


Ah ok


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> what is this lore
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020
> 
> ...


origami do you seriously think I move people in and burn them alive
no I obviously  drown them in my pool


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Guess you gotta go to Georgia


theres going to be a new meaning to kurbs favourite song


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Guess you gotta go to Georgia


He can keep all of Georgia
Theodosia she's mine


Anyways donate to my OnlyFrogs


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> origami do you seriously think I move people in and burn them alive
> no I obviously  drown them in my pool


force them into the woohoo gas chamber


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> imagine going for books


i’m going for magazines
also seastar’s sig brok


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> force them into the woohoo gas chamber


Jim Pickens is that you


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

that fact that its called woohoo will never not make me laugh
ill never change


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> that fact that its called woohoo will never not make me laugh
> ill never change


in the sims???


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> in the sims???


yes in the simpsons


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> that fact that its called woohoo will never not make me laugh
> ill never change


aaaaaaaaaaAAAAA


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

my money problem has yet to be solved I'm gonna go rob a spencer's and resell the stuff to kids at my school


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i’m going for magazines
> also seastar’s sig brok


who buys magazines anymore those are relics from my era

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> my money problem has yet to be solved I'm gonna go rob a spencer's and resell the stuff to kids at my school


you have an unhealthy obsession with that store


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> you have an unhealthy obsession with that store


they had a giraffe inflatable once so


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> who buys magazines anymore those are relics from my era
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020
> 
> ...


people looking for a new car magazine to subscribe to


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> who buys magazines anymore those are relics from my era
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020
> 
> ...


he needs them for his coffee table


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> people looking for a new car magazine to subscribe to


kurb stop trying to be 60 we all know you're 14


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

@FrogslimeOfficial what were you gonna do with that "someone tells you "I'd die for you" thing


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> kurb stop trying to be 60 we all know you're 14


omg kurb marry me


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> kurb stop trying to be 60 we all know you're 14


car magazine


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @FrogslimeOfficial what were you gonna do with that "someone tells you "I'd die for you" thing


Wanted to make a little drawing of the dwellers


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> car magazine


are you gonna buy some hot wheels too?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

CAN'T FIND MY PEN


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wanted to make a little drawing of the dwellers


:0
_Do it_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> CAN'T FIND MY PEN


oh no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> :0
> _Do it_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020
> ...


once I find my pen I shall


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i’m going for magazines
> also seastar’s sig brok


Try refreshing next time.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> once I find my pen I shall


Maybe under your bed?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wanted to make a little drawing of the dwellers


Do it
and only of me


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> once I find my pen I shall


check both ears

also i dont remember if i filled that thing out or not


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Do it
> and only of me


what
no

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020

Wait where would Kurb go?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Maybe under your bed?


Richard has my ****ing pen!?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Do it
> and only of me


sorry kurbalicious you're past your expiry date


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> sorry kurbalicious you're past your expiry date


you’re giving me mixed signals
is kurb 89 or is he 14


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what
> no
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020
> ...


floating above in space


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you’re giving me mixed signals
> is kurb 89 or is he 14


he's like 12-14 with the spirit of a WW2 vet


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> floating above in space


Frogslime show him the thing


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

I just wanted money


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Frogslime show him the thing


Oh no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

@Kurb


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I just wanted money


mow lawns for cha ching


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami in blood red


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

I'm going to sleep now. Bye!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> mow lawns for cha ching


enxssi you need to choose where you go on there too
so you can get drawn


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> mow lawns for cha ching


I wish
I got like 10 bucks for watching someones cat, fish, and frog though.
Then my sister took it.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 311637
> @Kurb


WHERE AM I


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> WHERE AM I


_You have to choose where you would go on there_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> WHERE AM I


OFF IN SPACE APPARENTLY


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> WHERE AM I


you're supposed to say where you'd be on it idiot


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _You have to choose where you would go on there_


I NEED A VOTE
WHERE DO I GO ON THE CHART


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

gosh get with the times krummy


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I NEED A VOTE
> WHERE DO I GO ON THE CHART


idk what would you say if someone told you they'd die for you out of the options


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wanted to make a little drawing of the dwellers


Just do this


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I NEED A VOTE
> WHERE DO I GO ON THE CHART


IDK MAN GO WHERE YOUR HEART TELLS YOU


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> idk what would you say if someone told you they'd die for you out of the options


“then die”


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

cool I would go on the cool


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> “then die”


So basically you go on "then perish"


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

i like how im the only one in the most ominous section


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> i like how im the only one in the most ominous section


Allll by yourseEYelf


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> i like how im the only one in the most ominous section


 i deserve a spot there too ya


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i deserve a spot there too ya


you already picked your spot


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

aight how's this


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

just draw the dwellers
_not because i like to see how people look at me, no_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 311638
> aight how's this


Perfection


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

I need to find my PEN


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> just draw the dwellers
> _not because i like to see how people look at me, no_


spoopy furry with gun


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 311638
> aight how's this


ok but who even is this


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ok but who even is this


the dwellers


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I need to find my PEN


what about a pencil


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

ORIGAMI I'M GONNA SUE YOU FOR TAKING AWAY MY CHANCE TO MARRY SOMEONE

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020



ohare01 said:


> what about a pencil


I need drawing tablet pen


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

i have acquired the knowledge of what a gear ratio is


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

The soap thing was 18 days ago but it felt like a month or two


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ORIGAMI I'M GONNA SUE YOU FOR TAKING AWAY MY CHANCE TO MARRY SOMEONE
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020
> 
> ...


ohh
on a shelf or a desk somewhere?
or a bag
or a box
look everywhere


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 311639
> i have acquired the knowledge of what a gear ratio is


i called you stinky once


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> The soap thing was 18 days ago but it felt like a month or two


It was eighteen days ago?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> It was eighteen days ago?


Yeah happened on the 10th or somethin


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yeah happened on the 10th or somethin


no the 10th was hot lego people


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> no the 10th was hot lego people


Okay wait


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

we might need a timeline for the base,ent dwellers


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hrnnng hot lego people





Enxssi said:


> View attachment 300993
> Frog after eating the soap


nope same day I remember Enxssi's post very clearly for some reason

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020



Enxssi said:


> *I KNOW RIGHT WHY WOULD YOU  EVER EAT SOAP
> It tastes awful and it doesn't even taste like honey and warm ginger–I MEAN it's not good for you *


enxssi what


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

i should make one


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i should make one


_yes_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> we might need a timeline for the base,ent dwellers


I was making one a while ago

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020



Sheep Villager said:


> I generally lurk every part of this forum but every time I stumble upon this thread I have no idea what is going on and I just wanted to let you guys know. Maybe you can hang an award on the wall for that.​


I missed this
Welcome to hell.
Lurk here any more and it’ll change you.
Not in a good way


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> frogslimes meme receiving privileges are revoked until further notice


no


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> nope same day I remember Enxssi's post very clearly for some reason
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020
> 
> ...


That was an insane day


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> That was an insane day


Also I think the Kurb incident happened the same day as the cleanse


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Also I think the Kurb incident happened the same day as the cleanse


pls clarify which kurb incident


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*Aaaaaaaaa
> You did it*_


remember purple inkling
me neither

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020



Enxssi said:


> pls clarify which kurb incident


there are too many to count


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> pls clarify which kurb incident


one where i beat him up


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> remember purple inkling
> me neither


yeah saw that
pepperidge farm remembers


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yeah saw that
> pepperidge farm remembers


i barely remember it tbh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i barely remember it tbh


smh and you say you're invested in the Seastar lore?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> smh and you say you're invested in the Seastar lore?


we should make a seastar lore kahoot


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> we should make a seastar lore kahoot


who is chris harris


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> we should make a seastar lore kahoot


make it and start it as challenge so we can do it without streaming it 
also
remember socket(socket.socket)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

back to reading sonic fanfiction


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> who is chris harris


you choose to ask this now


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 28, 2020)

What’s Gibby thinking about


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> back to reading sonic fanfiction


chapter 13 is the best one but chapter 19 is spicy too


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> who is chris harris


British journal man


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> What’s Gibby thinking about


clown vomit


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

wtf this guy really stabbing a baby onstage


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> clown vomit






blue seastar during any normal conversation


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> clown vomit


Better than the last thing, i’ll take it


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wtf this guy really stabbing a baby onstage


tf kinda sonic wattpad are you reading


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> you choose to ask this now


oh he's one of the top gear guys

you must've loved the top gear vid i sent that one time


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wtf this guy really stabbing a baby onstage


context


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

GUYS IM PAYING 60 BUCKS FOR A BUNCH OF REBELS STICKERS AND A HOODIE


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> tf kinda sonic wattpad are you reading


its on fanfiction.net its an og


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> oh he's one of the top gear guys
> 
> you must've loved the top gear vid i sent that one time


You never sent me one


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> tf kinda sonic wattpad are you reading







__





						SONIC HIGH SCHOOL Chapter 14: The Play, a sonic the hedgehog fanfic | FanFiction
					






					www.fanfiction.net


----------



## Mick (Aug 28, 2020)

Wondering what ohare is doing on page 1119 

I just got a reaction lol, thanks <3


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

OH THERE'S A CPR SCENE


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wtf this guy really stabbing a baby onstage


what


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You never sent me one


bad memory so i sent you it again


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to click on it but at the same time my brain will detonate fi i do


----------



## Mick (Aug 28, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> GUYS IM PAYING 60 BUCKS FOR A BUNCH OF REBELS STICKERS AND A HOODIE



Honest question what do people even do with stickers?
The hoodie is exciting though


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Mick said:


> Honest question what do people even do with stickers?


water bottle


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you gotta start them at chapter one dingus


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

Mick said:


> Honest question what do people even do with stickers?
> The hoodie is exciting though


I have a collection and I also put em on my computer lol


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im not reading that



Mick said:


> Wondering what ohare is doing on page 1119
> 
> I just got a reaction lol, thanks <3


August 10th was the best
and np lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Mick said:


> Honest question what do people even do with stickers?
> The hoodie is exciting though


Stick them on _*everything*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

now I don't wanna eat pretzels


----------



## Mick (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> water bottle



Ooh that's a good one. I never know where to put them



Lothitine said:


> I have a collection and I also put em on my computer lol



Also a good spot o:

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020



ohare01 said:


> August 10th was the best
> and np lol



Was it because of the soap?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

AHHH MY GOD WHAT IS GOING ON IN CHAPTER 15?!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

Seastar lore kahoot when


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> AHHH MY GOD WHAT IS GOING ON IN CHAPTER 15?!


plot


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 311647
> Seastar lore kahoot when


I’m gonna make it


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

pizza ordering time


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’m gonna make it


no wait that’s my personal account someone else do it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> plot


this is not the kind of plot I was hoping for


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

I decorated my notebook :3


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I decorated my notebook :3


no ohare im shocked


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I decorated my notebook :3


_biskiiiit_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> no ohare im shocked


He's on the back of my 2ds


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

I'mma make my youtube channel my channel banner is going to say "I am the Milk Mother"


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

2ds


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

*I am the Milk Mother right*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *I am the Milk Mother right*


yes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I decorated my notebook :3


where'd you find stickers


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> where'd you find stickers


I got the official animal crossing sticker book at Walmart yesterday :3


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *I am the Milk Mother right*


nah


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

Note to self:
HOW DO I PIT IN FORZA7


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

I got stuck in the woods. What’s happening now?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I got the official animal crossing sticker book at Walmart yesterday :3


brb raiding walmart

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020



Kurb said:


> Note to self:
> HOW DO I PIT IN FORZA7


that's not a note its a question


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I got stuck in the woods. What’s happening now?


h


Kurb said:


> Note to self:
> HOW DO I PIT IN FORZA7


I require knowledge


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> h
> 
> I require knowledge


I doubt anyone here knows


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> h


So not much different from being stuck in the woods


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> So not much different from being stuck in the woods


is that what h means


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I require knowledge



i can teach you


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

DOES ANYONE HERE WATCH NASCAR


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> DOES ANYONE HERE WATCH NASCAR


ah yes i love watching people turn left


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> DOES ANYONE HERE WATCH NASCAR


I’m not a sports watcher really


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> ah yes i love watching people turn left


mood


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> is that what h means


It’s what h meant to me 6 minutes ago


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s what h meant to me 6 minutes ago


I don't think a letter can mean that


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

chapter 19


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 311652
> chapter 19


Chapter?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 311652
> chapter 19


add me to that dm immediately


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 311652
> chapter 19


What are you making Frogslime read


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

no nose cult


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What are you making Frogslime read


help


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> help


Uh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Uh


sonic fanfiction rated m


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What are you making Frogslime read


the greatest sonic fanfic of our time


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> help


... I’m a deer right now and Ori could go off on me at any moment


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ... I’m a deer right now and Ori could go off on me at any moment


;-;


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> sonic fanfiction rated m





Origami said:


> View attachment 311653
> 
> the greatest sonic fanfic of our time


tails gets trolled?

I've heard of it once or twice and its the only one I know about


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> nah


*Yes don't argue with mother*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> tails gets trolled?
> 
> I've heard of it once or twice and its the only one I know about


NO IT'S PROBABLY WORSE


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> tails gets trolled?
> 
> I've heard of it once or twice and its the only one I know about


no, sonic highschool

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020



Milky star said:


> *Yes don't argue with mother*


you're just reeling from the custody battle over the basement dwellers


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> NO IT'S PROBABLY WORSE





Origami said:


> no, sonic highschool


Ah right the "literally anything but in a high school" thing 

well then enjoy suffering


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 28, 2020)

ah so it's a slice of sonic


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ah so it's a slice of sonic


sonic fan fiction is bad in general


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

Idk about this Black pink video

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020



Saltyy said:


> sonic fan fiction is bad in general


Let me show a good sonic


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Idk about this Black pink video


MOtHER SAVE ME UNCLE MAN BROTHER DUDE IS BLACKMAILiNG ME INTO READING THIS


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Idk about this Black pink video
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020
> 
> ...


jokes on you I'm not reading it

also wb BP?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020

WAIT ICE CREAM IS OUT






	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020

HOLY ****


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> you're just reeling from the custody battle over the basement dwellers


Technically Evwirt has custody of me


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

kpop all sounds the same

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Technically Evwirt has custody of me


nobody can have custody over the dead


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> jokes on you I'm not reading it
> 
> also wb BP?
> 
> ...





And yes it did come out ma'am


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> View attachment 311655
> And yes it did come out ma'am


Burn my eyes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

@Rosie977 
GET OFF YOUR PANCAKE AND WATCH ICECREAM


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

w


Milky star said:


> View attachment 311655
> And yes it did come out ma'am


ho's that?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> @Rosie977
> GET OFF YOUR PANCAKE AND WATCH ICECREAM


ITS OOUUUTTT
YAY


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

that makes two of us


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

okay its not bad but not the best

please just leave the cute concept to twice

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020

so far all the black pink collabs not very good 

I just don't like the singers collabing


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> w
> 
> ho's that?


Speed o sound sonic uvu


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

mood


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Burn my eyes


N o


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 311657
> mood


on the floor not responding to life

Sounds like me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 311659


why is he making you read one rated m
thats illegal


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

get the 


ohare01 said:


> why is he making you read one rated m
> thats illegal


FBI on the phone
or CPS


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> get the
> 
> FBI on the phone
> or CPS


calling fbi brb


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 311659


like a hotdog man selling hotdogs at a baseball game

ah yes compare a character's grief to a hotdog man selling hotdogs


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

they come to my apartment i'll just say poggers


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why is he making you read one rated m
> thats illegal


*quickly scratches off the M in persona 5*


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> get the
> 
> FBI on the phone
> or CPS


im calling the polices


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

I've almost finished the story and it was quite the experience


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

i always knew fujoslime thought highly of me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *quickly scratches off the M in persona 5*


_*calls the FBI*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 311663
> i always knew fujoslime thought highly of me


you called me dirtyslime I do not think highly of you


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

I got bored during class so I made one of those LGBTQ+ picrews of myself


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

rain is weird 
it’s literally water falling from the sky


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Noseless Justine isn't real, she can't hurt you 

Noseless Justine:


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 311663
> i always knew fujoslime thought highly of me


well do you


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you called me dirtyslime I do not think highly of you


you also called me msojfiesfjosfkeosif
i dont know how to react to that one


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*calls the FBI*_


you don't even know w h y its rated m stfu


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> you also called me msojfiesfjosfkeosif
> i dont know how to react to that one


old man anime boy


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> well do you


never really was a knife person
i came from a stable home


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> you don't even know w h y its rated m stfu


lmfao it's a joke


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> never really was a knife person
> i came from a stable home


so are you a horse


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> nobody can have custody over the dead


... I’m not dead tho


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> so are you a horse


ill bash your feet in


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> lmfao it's a joke





one more sarcastic thing said and Morgana'll put you to sleep permanently


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> ill bash your feet in


well are you


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> well are you


neigh


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> well are you


i am en route to california


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 28, 2020)

you low dirty inmate 

WHERE. IS. MY. NOSE.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

it has been made


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

hills burn in California
my turn to ignore ya


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> you low dirty inmate
> 
> WHERE. IS. MY. NOSE.


I lost mine too :'(


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> i am en route to california


clop clop


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

got your nose gone wrong


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

which inmate stole it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> which inmate stole it


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I lost mine too :'(


master look h-
OH NO



YOU THINK YOU VAN STEAL FROM US BUT MASTER TOO?! *DINGDINGDINGANGRYDINGING*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 311671


inmate,

consider yourself sentenced to execution via guillotine unless we get our noses back


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 311671


C:<


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> master look h-
> OH NO
> View attachment 311670
> YOU THINK YOU VAN STEAL FROM US BUT MASTER TOO?! *DINGDINGDINGANGRYDINGING*


that is terrifying we need noses


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Wait what’s happening?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wait what’s happening?


everyone lost their nose


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> inmate,
> 
> consider yourself sentenced to execution via guillotine unless we get our noses back


ay I'm cool with that


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 311666
> one more sarcastic thing said and Morgana'll put you to sleep permanently
> View attachment 311667


good


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> that is terrifying we need noses


"oh you want your nose back?"
"instead of running you're coming right to me?"
"we can't beat the **** out of you without our noses"


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> everyone lost their nose


What? Who took them? I can’t afford losing my nose I’ve lost too much as it is


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

i have nose


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i have nose


i can tell


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i have nose


woah there that's a long nose you got there inmate

that's not safe so let me help you


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

My to do list for today
Figure out how to pit
Buy a magazine
Subscribble to magazine 
Sleep

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> woah there that's a long nose you got there inmate
> 
> that's not safe so let me help you


I don’t have a face 1v1 me scrub


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Gehehe...Imma keep my snout right where it is


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

I'm gonna curl up into a ball and cry


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm gonna curl up into a ball and cry


Mood


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 28, 2020)

y


Kurb said:


> My to do list for today
> Figure out how to pit
> Buy a magazine
> Subscribble to magazine
> ...


your whole face is a nose
*final boss music plays* you must be the fateful one, thy who stole le nostrils


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

frog finished the story, kurb do you want to read it next?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> frog finished the story, kurb do you want to read it next?


can i read it or would I be better off not


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> can i read it or would I be better off not


you can read it for sure
i can send you it on discord


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Y’all’s aren’t taking deer noses, right?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> frog finished the story, kurb do you want to read it next?


What story
_basement dwellers fanfic?_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> What story
> _basement dwellers fanfic?_


no sonic high school


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> no sonic high school


No
Anyways
*BASEMENT DWELLERS FANFIC WITH COVER ART DESIGNED BY ENKSKNEE*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> What story
> _basement dwellers fanfic?_


_*oh **** no*_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020



Kurb said:


> No
> Anyways
> *BASEMENT DWELLERS FANFIC WITH COVER ART DESIGNED BY ENKSKNEE*


*WHY*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*oh **** no*_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020
> 
> ...


Isn’t that just TBT anime tho?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*oh **** no*_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020
> 
> ...


THIS IS HAPPENING

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Isn’t that just TBT anime tho?


tbt anime manga


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Isn’t that just TBT anime tho?


Hmm 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020



Kurb said:


> THIS IS HAPPENING
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020
> 
> ...


I can live with that


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

Guess who is my pfp on YouTube


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> woah there that's a long nose you got there inmate
> 
> that's not safe so let me help you


get away from me or i will have you killed


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> get away from me or i will have you killed


That’s a crime tho


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> No
> Anyways
> *BASEMENT DWELLERS FANFIC WITH COVER ART DESIGNED BY ENKSKNEE*


huh?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

its pizza time


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> huh?


he wants someone to make a basement dwellers fanfic and wants you to draw the cover


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> he wants someone to make a basement dwellers fanfic and wants you to draw the cover


oh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> he wants someone to make a basement dwellers fanfic and wants you to draw the cover


Wh


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> oh


i-
who would even write it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299447986854952962I figured out how to pit


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i-
> who would even write it


frogslime


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

I'm show y'all this


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> frogslime


oh no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Where did y’all go?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

alright who tf killed the chat


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> basement dwellers fanfic?


alright who wants to make that

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020



Enxssi said:


> frogslime


hell yeah


----------



## Chris (Aug 28, 2020)

I feel like I came in here at the wrong time.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I feel like I came in here at the wrong time.


I’m just wondering where everyone went


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I feel like I came in here at the wrong time.


idk what's going on either


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I feel like I came in here at the wrong time.


You didnt
We just figured out how to stop in a pit in Forza


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

I don't know what to do with my life anymore
I peaked at like 10


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Well, my bro is over to visit so I’ll be gone for a while don’t commit arson please!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Well, my bro is over to visit so I’ll be gone for a while don’t commit arson please!


No promises <3


----------



## Mick (Aug 28, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I feel like I came in here at the wrong time.



Haha, implying there's a right time


----------



## Chris (Aug 28, 2020)

Mick said:


> Haha, implying there's a right time


The right time is when fluffy pals are around.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I don't know what to do with my life anymore
> I peaked at like 10


----------



## Mick (Aug 28, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> The right time is when fluffy pals are around.



Oh wait, that is now! 

I just posted my entry to the cosy photo challenge


Spoiler: pillow fight with the boys


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 311696


Mamma Mia


----------



## Chris (Aug 28, 2020)

Mick said:


> Oh wait, that is now!
> 
> I just posted my entry to the cosy photo challenge
> 
> ...


Oh my god, your printer looks so angry and I love it.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Mick said:


> Oh wait, that is now!
> 
> I just posted my entry to the cosy photo challenge
> 
> ...


Wait I just noticed WALL-E!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Oh my god, your printer looks so angry and I love it.


I love the roomba (if I’m looking at it correctly)


----------



## Mick (Aug 28, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Oh my god, your printer looks so angry and I love it.



Printers are evil. It is known



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wait I just noticed WALL-E!



WALL-E 



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I love the roomba (if I’m looking at it correctly)



The only actual robot in the picture c:


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Mick said:


> Printers are evil. It is known


Our printer is persnickety and tells us that we don’t have paper even if we have a bunch in the cartridge


----------



## Chris (Aug 28, 2020)

Mick said:


> Printers are evil. It is known



Printers hate me. They can never simply, you know, _work_. 

Now that the House of Nightmares answer has been revealed I can share that my user title, *non hardcore animal crossing gamer noob*, is what *Justin *and _*Murray*_ called me when I said I hadn't played AC on Gamecube so didn't know the character.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Printers hate me. They can never simply, you know, _work_.
> 
> Now that the House of Nightmares answer has been revealed I can share that my user title, *non hardcore animal crossing gamer noob*, is what *Justin *and _*Murray*_ called me when I said I hadn't played AC on Gamecube so didn't know the character.


How the HECK was that an EASIER mirror and whispy a HARD one?!?


----------



## Mick (Aug 28, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Printers hate me. They can never simply, you know, _work_.
> 
> Now that the House of Nightmares answer has been revealed I can share that my user title, *non hardcore animal crossing gamer noob*, is what *Justin *and _*Murray*_ called me when I said I hadn't played AC on Gamecube so didn't know the character.



Exactly. _evil I tell you_

It's alright. I also haven't played that one... I even turned the picture upside down at one point and my mind went to "little gnome with a staff" but I had no idea that that was a nintendo character >.<

Should have searched "Animal crossing gnome" I guess since he implied it to be 'easy'

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> How the HECK was that an EASIER mirror and whispy a HARD one?!?



I think the 'Easy' implied it was an animal crossing character on an animal crossing forum


----------



## Chris (Aug 28, 2020)

Mick said:


> Exactly. _evil I tell you_
> 
> It's alright. I also haven't played that one... I even turned the picture upside down at one point and my mind went to "little gnome with a staff" but I had no idea that that was a nintendo character >.<
> 
> ...



You were on the right track at least!


----------



## Mick (Aug 28, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You were on the right track at least!



Being on the right track does not earn you tickets unfortunately


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Mick said:


> Exactly. _evil I tell you_
> 
> It's alright. I also haven't played that one... I even turned the picture upside down at one point and my mind went to "little gnome with a staff" but I had no idea that that was a nintendo character >.<
> 
> ...


But an obscure character from the first game? I guess I didn’t play that one enough...


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Printers hate me. They can never simply, you know, _work_.
> 
> Now that the House of Nightmares answer has been revealed I can share that my user title, *non hardcore animal crossing gamer noob*, is what *Justin *and _*Murray*_ called me when I said I hadn't played AC on Gamecube so didn't know the character.


If it was a normal random villager (a really obscure one like pekoe or bitty) I probably wouldn't have gotten it
i too am not a hardcore animal crossing gamer


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

i practically studied the animal crossing wiki so I know like all the characters, so I was able to see it clearly when I turned it upside down


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i practically studied the animal crossing wiki so I know like all the characters, so I was able to see it clearly when I turned it upside down


OH NONONINO
OH NO
IS IT TOO LATE TO CHANGE MY ANSWER VRISNEM?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 28, 2020)

I would like to speak to the manager


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

AHHH I'M DUMB IT IS


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i practically studied the animal crossing wiki so I know like all the characters, so I was able to see it clearly when I turned it upside down


I was aware he existed it’s just that how it was flipped made me think white haired protagonist


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

I KNOW THAT CHARACTER I JSUT DIDN'T KNOW FROM WHERE RWSDKNCLMA


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I would like to speak to the manager


This quote paired with your pfp has an intense amount of energy


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

i wonder if this sigs too big


----------



## Chris (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> OH NONONINO
> OH NO
> IS IT TOO LATE TO CHANGE MY ANSWER VRISNEM?


Far too late!


----------



## Mick (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> i wonder if this sigs too big



225 pixels, you're good


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Far too late!


dang


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Far too late!


This round hurt my brain


----------



## Mick (Aug 28, 2020)

It's alright, I suppose. I'll just get the 'hard' ones right again.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

Mick said:


> 225 pixels, you're good


ah i can make it a little bigger then, good to know


----------



## Mick (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> ah i can make it a little bigger then, good to know



Not much, but technically yes


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

i think this is good enough


----------



## Mick (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> i think this is good enough



238 now! Probably good to stay on the safe side


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

I return


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

frogslime made a meme


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

no


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

i saw

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020

ok


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> frogslime made a meme


_w h a t_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _w h a t_


it brings me pain every time I think about it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> it brings me pain every time I think about it


but it's beautiful


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> but it's beautiful


so is frozen peanut butter but it still hurts


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

Hi hello I'm overwhelmed


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> so is frozen peanut butter but it still hurts


why does it hurt


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> so is frozen peanut butter but it still hurts


so we're going back to this


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why does it hurt


well frozen solid food hurts teeth when you try to bite it

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020



Origami said:


> so we're going back to this


what


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

the whole pain thing


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> the whole pain thing


try eating frozen peanut butter you'll like it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

wha


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> try eating frozen peanut butter you'll like it


absolutely not


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> absolutely not


DO IT
IT'S A NICE PAIN AND I REFUSE TO BELIEVE OTHERS DON'T THINK SO


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> DO IT
> IT'S A NICE PAIN AND I REFUSE TO BELIEVE OTHERS DON'T THINK SO


i told you what this was


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> try eating frozen peanut butter you'll like it


o_o
i come back to this


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> i told you what this was


IT'S NOT OKAY JUST TRY IT


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> IT'S NOT OKAY JUST TRY IT


_nO_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> IT'S NOT OKAY JUST TRY IT


i like my pb at room temperature sorry


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _nO_


PARTLY-THAWED UNCRUSTABLES ARE _GOOD_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> DO IT
> IT'S A NICE PAIN AND I REFUSE TO BELIEVE OTHERS DON'T THINK SO


FROG I AM NOT FREEZING JIF RAT HAIR PEANUT BUTTER AND EATING IT


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> i like my pb at room temperature sorry


EW


Enxssi said:


> FROG I AM NOT FREEZING JIF RAT HAIR PEANUT BUTTER AND EATING IT


DO IT ENXSSI


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> EW


...I eat PB at room temperature


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ...I eat PB at room temperature


GBWHEJKSFJN SAA


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ...I eat PB at room temperature


like most people

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> GBWHEJKSFJN SAA


frog is kpoppin' off


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

EVEN IF THE PEANUT BUTTER ISN'T FROZEN COOL PEANUT BUTTER IS BEST


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> GBWHEJKSFJN SAA


It’s good tho


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s good tho


I MEAN IT'S NOT BAD JUST COOL PEANUT BUTTER IS BETTER AND FROZEN iS BEST


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

Try pizza on pinapple
its better than pinapple on pizza
Actually I haven't tried it


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> EW
> 
> DO IT ENXSSI


I REFUSE


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Try pizza on pinapple
> its better than pinapple on pizza
> Actually I haven't tried it


Pineapple on pizza is good y’all


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I REFUSE


DO IT IT IS NOT WEIRD OKAY IT IS A NICE PAIN THERE IS NICE PAIN AND THIS IS ONE OF THEM


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> DO IT IT IS NOT WEIRD OKAY IT IS A NICE PAIN THERE IS NICE PAIN AND THIS IS ONE OF THEM


IT IS WEIRD
FROZEN PEANUT BUTTER IS GROSS AND YICKY
IT'S LIKE EATING ROOM TEMPURATURE JELLY
YOU AREN'T SUPPOSED TO DO IT
EATING FROZEN POP TARTS, I CAN ACCEPT, BUT I CANNOT ACCEPT THE FACT THAT YOU EAT PEANUT BUTTER JELLY AT ABSOLUTE ZERO


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Frozen uncrustables are good i eat them without microwave sometimes


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

should i dangle the reddit account again


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> IT IS WEIRD
> FROZEN PEANUT BUTTER IS GROSS AND YICKY
> IT'S LIKE EATING ROOM TEMPURATURE JELLY
> YOU AREN'T SUPPOSED TO DO IT
> EATING FROZEN POP TARTS, I CAN ACCEPT, BUT I CANNOT ACCEPT THE FACT THAT YOU EAT PEANUT BUTTER JELLY AT ABSOLUTE ZERO


SHUT SHUT IT IS GOOD AND YOU HAVEN'T EVEN TRIED IT WHILE I'VE TRIED ROOM TEMP AND FROZEN PEANUT BUTTER AND SAME WITH JELLY IT IS VERY GOOD JUST EAT IT



Origami said:


> View attachment 311716
> should i dangle the reddit account again


NO


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 28, 2020)

I mean... I'd try it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I mean... I'd try it


THANK YOU


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 311716
> should i dangle the reddit account again


Is this frogs reddit


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Is this frogs reddit


NO


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

I’d be game to try cold PB but IDK if my family would appreciate it. I’ll try it with PB m&ms


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> NO


So yes


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> SHUT SHUT IT IS GOOD AND YOU HAVEN'T EVEN TRIED IT WHILE I'VE TRIED ROOM TEMP AND FROZEN PEANUT BUTTER AND SAME WITH JELLY IT IS VERY GOOD JUST EAT IT
> 
> 
> NO


NO NO NO!!!! I DONT NEED TO TRY IT TO KNOW THAT IT TASTES AWFUL HAVE YOU EVER EATEN COOKIES AND KETCHUP BEFORE OF COURSE NOT IT WOULD TASTE AWUL YOU DONT NEED TO EAT IT TO KNOW


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Is this frogs reddit


thats her discord lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

*Why are we yelling*

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020



Origami said:


> thats her discord lol


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> NO NO NO!!!! I DONT NEED TO TRY IT TO KNOW THAT IT TASTES AWFUL HAVE YOU EVER EATEN COOKIES AND KETCHUP BEFORE OF COURSE NOT IT WOULD TASTE AWUL YOU DONT NEED TO EAT IT TO KNOW


ah another good idea to try


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> NO NO NO!!!! I DONT NEED TO TRY IT TO KNOW THAT IT TASTES AWFUL HAVE YOU EVER EATEN COOKIES AND KETCHUP BEFORE OF COURSE NOT IT WOULD TASTE AWUL YOU DONT NEED TO EAT IT TO KNOW


IT DOES NOT TASTE AWFUL CHILLED PEANUT BUTTER TASTES GOOD ON A HOT DAY


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

thats just rude


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

Why are my managers talking about Roblox-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 311720
> thats just rude


SHUT


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

i should make a phoenix wright thing out of this exchange


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> i should make a phoenix wright thing out of this exchange


yes


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> IT DOES NOT TASTE AWFUL CHILLED PEANUT BUTTER TASTES GOOD ON A HOT DAY


I mean I leave my peanut in the pantry


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

there needs to be resolution first


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

I'M RETREATING BACK TO REDDIT TO READ ABOUT TRASHY PEOPLE


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> i should make a phoenix wright thing out of this exchange


_yea_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

I said I’d be game to try it


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 28, 2020)

Ace Attorney Objection Maker
					

An online ace attorney case maker and generator.



					objection.lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

*Objection room temperature peanut butter is fine.*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Frozen peanut butter sounds terrible i would never try that


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Frozen peanut butter sounds terrible i would never try that


It's kinda weird.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'M RETREATING BACK TO REDDIT TO READ ABOUT TRASHY PEOPLE


*COWARD *


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Ace Attorney Objection Maker
> 
> 
> An online ace attorney case maker and generator.
> ...


I said it wrong who cares though it's still a good objection


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Objection room temperature peanut butter is fine.*


I AGREE BUT Y'ALL ARE MISSING OUT ON FROZEN PEANUT BUTTER IN UNCRUSTABLES
ON NORMAL SANDWICHES I'LL EAT ROOM TEMP PEANUT BUTTER BUT WITH UNCRUSTABLES IT'S DIFFERENT


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

...am I pulling it down by association?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 28, 2020)

Okay folks, I hope you know what Only Me sounds like by K.K. so here's another high quality rip.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *COWARD *


*I SAID WHAT I NEEDED TO SAY*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I AGREE BUT Y'ALL ARE MISSING OUT ON FROZEN PEANUT BUTTER IN UNCRUSTABLES
> ON NORMAL SANDWICHES I'LL EAT ROOM TEMP PEANUT BUTTER BUT WITH UNCRUSTABLES IT'S DIFFERENT


do you want to break your teeth


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Ace Attorney Objection Maker
> 
> 
> An online ace attorney case maker and generator.
> ...


never mind its too complicated


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> do you want to break your teeth


it's worth it for that sweet sweet frozen treat


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

if the reason my peanut butter goes crunch isnt because it's crunchy peanut butter i want nothing to do with it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> do you want to break your teeth


*IF IT FEELS NICE THEN YEAH SURE*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> if the reason my peanut butter goes crunch isnt because it's crunchy peanut butter i want nothing to do with it


I prefer crunchy peanut butter tbh


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> never mind its too complicated


sadness noises


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I AGREE BUT Y'ALL ARE MISSING OUT ON FROZEN PEANUT BUTTER IN UNCRUSTABLES
> ON NORMAL SANDWICHES I'LL EAT ROOM TEMP PEANUT BUTTER BUT WITH UNCRUSTABLES IT'S DIFFERENT


Okay now I agree


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I prefer crunchy peanut butter tbh


its good but only when at room temperature


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

i should change my discord user for fun


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

*Y'ALL NEED TO TRY IT*


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> sadness noises


i wanted to do it with literally every response for the last few pages so it would take hours anyway


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *IF IT FEELS NICE THEN YEAH SURE*


no one's talking about this and I am relieved


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> i wanted to do it with literally every response for the last few pages so it would take hours anyway


I will try


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 28, 2020)

@ohare01 I found another soundtrack of a video game soundswapped with Undertale again.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *Y'ALL NEED TO TRY IT*


I’ll try it with M&Ms


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> i wanted to do it with literally every response for the last few pages so it would take hours anyway


I will do it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ll try it with M&Ms


if that's what convinces you


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I will do it


you better put some good effort into it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I will do it


ok you can then


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Are we talking about frozen stuff


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

IDK if it’s resolved yet


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

if enx gives up ill do it


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Frozen peanut butter ice cream


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Frozen peanut butter ice cream


Add chocolate to it and you’ve got an amazing flavor


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Id like to have peanut butter jelly ice cream


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Okay but peanut butter jelly soda


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Okay but peanut butter jelly soda


what the **** is that


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Chocolate soda looks good
I remember mentioning it in a story


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> what the **** is that


It’s a soda flavor


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

id try peanut butter jelly soda


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

peanut butter jelly time


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

im thinking of the song


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> im thinking of the song


Bloody stream


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

peanut butter jelly song


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Im making the objection thing so I guess we can have two versions of it lol


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

ok


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

it's all coming together

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020

Oh and I got all the money back I spent on school crap so I can get my Nintendo membership lol


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Why is her hair blonde now?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

so, how bout the weather


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Cloudy weather


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

also i was on picrew on my tablet and it was loading while i was trying to get off to look up the objection thing and something that was almost hentai came up on the screen uhhh what


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> so, how bout the weather


Evwirt has been raining for days


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> also i was on picrew on my tablet and it was loading while i was trying to get off to look up the objection thing and something that was almost hentai came up on the screen uhhh what


ouch


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> ouch


_*like what the **** why did that come up*_


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Happened to me few times


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Happened to me few times


really?
dang thats not good at all wtf


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Yeah
I try to be careful so I don't see it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

I'm not careful at all


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

Okay I need a new job


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

I try to be careful but then I slip up


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

whatever I see I see so rip my brain it's a wild west


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Me sometimes to be honest
That's where some of my obsessions come from
They come from curiousity and discovery sometimes


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> so, how bout the weather


(Read: And along came zeus)


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> (Read: And along came zeus)


facing your demons


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

I’m annoyed at something private


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

origami is jesus


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

im back from _bookstore trademark_
i got classic motorsport magazine

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020

this thread always dies at around 7:30


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

seems almost accurate


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

How to get new job.mp4


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

Ace Attorney Objection Maker
					

An online ace attorney case maker and generator.



					objection.lol
				



i added these two posts in so its not just me and fro g


Clockwise said:


> Frozen uncrustables are good i eat them without microwave sometimes





ohare01 said:


> do you want to break your teeth


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Ace Attorney Objection Maker
> 
> 
> An online ace attorney case maker and generator.
> ...


oh wow oh golly oh gosh I wonder who is gonna be phoenix


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

Frozen uncrustables I miss those


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

Thats thunder
Zeus please


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh wow oh golly oh gosh I wonder who is gonna be phoenix


*Y*eah me t*o*o *u*hhh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

*Objection Abri you can't break teeth you can at most chip them or they fall out*

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020



Kurb said:


> Thats thunder
> Zeus please


*Thunder clap*


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> origami is jesus


i had such a vivid picture in my mind


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

SO IT'S CLEAR THAT I WON


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

I got cheese nuggets yo


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> i had such a vivid picture in my mindView attachment 311742


H m I don't know if I like this

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I got cheese nuggets yo


Perish


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Perish


I thought I was one of your children


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> SO IT'S CLEAR THAT I WON


*YOU WENT BACK TO REDDIT YOU COWARD*


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Ace Attorney Objection Maker
> 
> 
> An online ace attorney case maker and generator.
> ...


that gets 1(one) love react from me


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

also @Lothitine


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

That video was amazing


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *YOU WENT BACK TO REDDIT YOU COWARD*


*I WAS ON BOTH REDDIT AND TBT WHILE THIS ENSUED SO I WAS MULTITASKING*

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020

IN FACT I'M ON REDDIT RIGHT NOW
*YOU'RE THE COWARDS FOR NOT TRYING IT*


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

the junji ito collection on the cruncyroll store is huge
nice jacket too


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Hey it’s better than my usual Evwirtian dinner


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

Star Wars dnd humor


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

I never used a reddit account to be honest


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I thought I was one of your children


Yes but I have no mercy on anyone owo


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Star Wars dnd humorView attachment 311745


thats one of the corellian cruisers
i just cant remember the number


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yes but I have no mercy on anyone owo


But this is miles above my usual Evwirtian dinner


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *I WAS ON BOTH REDDIT AND TBT WHILE THIS ENSUED SO I WAS MULTITASKING*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020
> 
> ...


@Origami *DANGLE IT*


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

I want to play coc, but I don’t know how to


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> thats one of the corellian cruisers
> i just cant remember the number


Idk if this is the right one but it’s close enough


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> @Origami *DANGLE IT*


ill dm you the account


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> @Origami *DANGLE IT*


*NO PLEASE*

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020

N


Origami said:


> ill dm you the account


OJOONOJENFOWNqe


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Idk if this is the right one but it’s close enough


the outrider is my favourite ship since shadows of the empire was the first video game i ever played


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But this is miles above my usual Evwirtian dinner


Hmmm..fine don't perish share the nuggets


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *NO PLEASE*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020
> 
> ...


if you don't pay me any bells i'll do it but if you send me 20 i'll do it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

who wants it


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Imagine carrying the whole ship


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> if you don't pay me any bells i'll do it but if you send me 20 i'll do it


IT'S U/ONLYFROGSLIME THAT'S MY NEW ONE


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> IT'S U/ONLYFROGSLIME THAT'S MY NEW ONE


***** YEAH!!!*


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

I wonder how hard 4th challenge will be


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

boys you can embed liveleak on tbt for some reason


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Where?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> boys you can embed liveleak on tbt for some reason


The _what_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I wonder how hard 4th challenge will be


For what?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020

wait its broken lol


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


>


That’s blank bro


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> That’s blank bro


old folks amrite


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020
> 
> wait its broken lol


omg it’s set up and everything


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

i guess you're all blind and missed where i said its broken lol


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> For what?


House of nightmares


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> i guess you're all blind and missed where i said its broken lol


*I don’t ****ing refresh my page every .2 seconds boomer*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> House of nightmares


Oh I forgot about that.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

we should make more objection things lmao


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> IT'S U/ONLYFROGSLIME THAT'S MY NEW ONE


thats not worth visiting i wanna see some_ c r i n g e_
i *NEED IT*


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

I


ohare01 said:


> we should make more objection things lmao


've been wanting to make some for so long but I got 0 motivation for anything


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> we should make more objection things lmao


O’hare vs Jotaro


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> thats not worth visiting i wanna see some_ c r i n g e_
> i *NEED IT*


NOOOOOOOOOOO IT hAS SOME CRING EOKAY?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

my only wish for any objection involving me is to be represented by godot


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

Hold on I'mma actually try the house of nightmares


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

should someone post that one on YouTube


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Hm..


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

I think @Enxssi should


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

I still think the first one is Link


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

https://www.amazon.com/Supplies-Syringe-Novelty-Include-Highlighter/dp/B07P6ZGNGS/ref=sr_1_6?dchild=1&keywords=cute+school+supplies&qid=1598659601&sr=8-6
		

cute cute cuyte cute


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Supplies-Syringe-Novelty-Include-Highlighter/dp/B07P6ZGNGS/ref=sr_1_6?dchild=1&keywords=cute+school+supplies&qid=1598659601&sr=8-6
> 
> 
> cute cute cuyte cute


*OWO  *


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

I’m getting oc ideas from looking at that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Hospitalcore yES


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 28, 2020)

Time to check on ye ol dungeon dwellers


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I’m getting oc ideas from looking at that


me too bro


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Good for you


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

I can afford it too. UvU I just love syriges which is weird because I hate needles but I make oc a crazy manic surgeon who poisons people with a poison filled syringe and he cuts and opens his enemy with a scapel and takes their organs oh my gosh I need to write my story


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

oh looks like i passed 8000 posts
woopeeeeee


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 28, 2020)

Oh no they’re talking about needles


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Oh no they’re talking about needles


Oi son *you need a mother doctor OwO  *


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Oh no they’re talking about needles


oh no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

I have these two wierd spots on the palm of my hand that look like bite marks??


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> oh no


sending you frogs reddit rn


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

rate my new attire 1-10


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oi son *you need a mother doctor OwO  *


The only thing i’m injecting into my system is the soul of my victims

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020



Kurb said:


> View attachment 311755
> rate my new attire 1-10


*****es be like are you left wing or right wing
***** I’m farming


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Milky if you like creepy hospitalcore you should read Clinic of Horrors


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> The only thing i’m injecting into my system is the soul of my victims
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020
> 
> ...


you what


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> you what


Souls of my victims or me being a farmer


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Souls of my victims or me being a farmer


rate the thing


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> rate the thing


2


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> rate the thing



0


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Hi


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> 0


no


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Good for you


rude


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 311755
> rate my new attire 1-10


8/10


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

saw some morgana shirts on the crunchyroll site too, wonder who'd love one of those lol


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 28, 2020)

Don’t you need to spend money to get shirts

In Among Us that is


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

heard morgana


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> sending you frogs reddit rn


@FrogslimeOfficial


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> rude


I said, glad you could make an oc with that
sorry


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> The only thing i’m injecting into my system is the soul of my victims
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020
> 
> ...


*But I have your soul son OwO let me play doctor *


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> @FrogslimeOfficial


I fear nothing
The most you’d see is my weird obsessions

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020

Origami don’t


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *But I have your soul son OwO let me play doctor *


get away from josuke AND his soul you dirty no good nurse


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Is there a wild nurse


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *But I have your soul son OwO let me play doctor *


Sweet I have these weird marks on the palm of my right hand


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I fear nothing
> The most you’d see is my weird obsessions
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020
> ...






this is what he sent me
reddit or not i am not disappointed


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I said, glad you could make an oc with that


idk just saying "good for you" sounds sarcastic and rude


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 311761


gib


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *But I have your soul son OwO let me play doctor *


I already lost mine years ago, i’m emotionally draining for everyone to compensate


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> get away from josuke AND his soul you dirty no good nurse


Awww don't be mean to mommy nurse


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> idk just saying "good for you" sounds sarcastic and rude


My bad


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> this is what he sent me
> reddit or not i am not disappointed


Phew 
You’ll never find my Reddit


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> gib


you want the link?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> My bad


it's ok


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> heard morgana


herd pancak


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I already lost mine years ago, i’m emotionally draining for everyone to compensate


Oooh that's why I'm slowly losing my will to do much of anything


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> you want the link?


I'm broke


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Josuke give me will to do anything back

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020

And they say Dio’s the vampire


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I already lost mine years ago, i’m emotionally draining for everyone to compensate


bro you're 13
are you trying to say you lost your soul when you were 8?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> bro you're 13
> are you trying to say you lost your soul when you were 8?


Living in a ghetto neighborhood and mostly just my mom messes you up man


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

ice ice baby


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Is it weird having chips for breakfast because I’m too lazy to cook


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Living in a ghetto neighborhood and mostly just my mom messes you up man


**** eh, i had mom problems too so i get it
on a lighter note i just got recommend the dbz budokai 3 op on ps2
brings me back to a simpler time


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Is it weird having chips for breakfast because I’m too lazy to cook


I had cake for breakfast this morning


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I had cake for breakfast this morning


what kind


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Spaghetti for breakfast is also good


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

OH CRAP I WAS JUST REMINDED OF SOMETHING IMPORTANT


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

@Kurb
Do you know anyone who would have a pet skeleton?


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

what was important


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Kurb
> Do you know anyone who would have a pet skeleton?


hmmmmmmm


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Kurb
> Do you know anyone who would have a pet skeleton?


I exist


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> what was important


an email whoops



ohare01 said:


> @Kurb
> Do you know anyone who would have a pet skeleton?


Reminds me if the horror thing I made when I was like 8


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> an email whoops
> 
> 
> Reminds me if the horror thing I made when I was like 8


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> an email whoops
> 
> 
> Reminds me if the horror thing I made when I was like 8


Horror? Having a pet skeleton is cool asf


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Kurb
> Do you know anyone who would have a pet skeleton?


Context please


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Horror? Having a pet skeleton is cool asf


Well it just reminded me of this character I had who kept her old and rotten eye that fell out of her head as a pet


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Context please


no


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Well it just reminded me of this character I had who kept her old and rotten eye that fell out of her head as a pet


Having an eyeball as a pet is also sick, have you seen Jacksepticeye’s mascot


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Well it just reminded me of this character I had who kept her old and rotten eye that fell out of her head as a pet


Uh


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

I just looked at an old screenshot and realized that I amassed a lot of posts in 5 days


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I just looked at an old screenshot and realized that I amassed a lot of posts in 5 days


nice


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Uh


It was creepier when I was like 7 or 8
Her name was Erika lmao


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It was creepier when I was like 7 or 8
> Her name was Erika lmao


I expected some try hard to be scary name like "SKULILILIA" or something lmao


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Context please


Answer the question Krub


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I expected some try hard to be scary name like "SKULILILIA" or something lmao


I had a characer named
_I’m cringing_
Killya


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Context please


kurbalicious

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I had a characer named
> _I’m cringing_
> Killya


same energy as killua


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I had a characer named
> _I’m cringing_
> Killya


okay I had a feeling


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

this thread could warm up again


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> this thread could warm up again


I don't measure thread temperatures


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> okay I had a feeling


Could you tell she was an assassin?
Even better she was made from a Minecraft skin maker.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Could you tell she was an assassin?
> Even better she was made from a Minecraft skin maker.


I assumed a psychopath with a bloody axe


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I don't measure thread temperatures


when we were doing the Peanut Butter Debate it was red hot about 108 degrees


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

I dare someone put a ghost pepper in their peanut butter


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I dare someone put a ghost pepper in their peanut butter


_*what?*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I assumed a psychopath with a bloody axe


Yeah she was psycho because she was _cool_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I dare someone put a ghost pepper in their peanut butter


@FrogslimeOfficial


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> @FrogslimeOfficial


If I find some then yeah


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> when we were doing the Peanut Butter Debate it was red hot about 108 degrees


Uh


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Uh








						Ace Attorney Objection Maker
					

An online ace attorney case maker and generator.



					objection.lol
				



This


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Burning peanut butter


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

The frozen peanut butter thing doesn’t make sense it’s just peanut butter
But cold


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

I’m back from arting


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I dare someone put a ghost pepper in their peanut butter


Why do i feel like spicy peanut butter exists


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Why do i feel like spicy peanut butter exists


It does


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Why do i feel like spicy peanut butter exists


no


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

There’s such thing as spicy peanut butter, but I don’t want to post the image because it might not be appropriate


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> There’s such thing as spicy peanut butter, but I don’t want to post the image because it might not be appropriate


?????


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It does


Yeah i used the power of the internet to find some


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Internet is powerful, but google hasn’t heard of a roof flavored scone


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ?????


The brand is *** kicking peanut butter so that won’t slide lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

;;


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 28, 2020)

Hm, Kurb still never answered the question


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Sweet I have these weird marks on the palm of my right hand


Owo


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Let’s
Get
This
Bread


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Here is a image of spicy peanut butter


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> The brand is *** kicking peanut butter so that won’t slide lol


The a word isn't censored so you can post it here lmao


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> The a word isn't censored so you can post it here lmao


Epic


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Here is a image of spicy peanut butter


_why_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Here is a image of spicy peanut butter


Oh ho ho I’d eat that frozen.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> The a word isn't censored so you can post it here lmao


What word owo


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

I’d eat spicy peanut butter on pretzels


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oh ho ho I’d eat that frozen.


That way your tongue cools down as you eat it, smart


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What word owo


Ass


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What word owo


The a word
a**
I'm not uncensoring it because no but if you type it normal it's not censored


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> That way your tongue cools down as you eat it, smart


Well it was to spite y’all but I guess that too


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ass


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’d eat spicy peanut butter on pretzels


what


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

All I could think it’s the after school snacks meme
After seeing that word here


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


>


DONKEH


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what


It’s a good mix of sweet savory and spicy


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s a good mix of sweet savory and spicy


no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s a good mix of sweet savory and spicy


I’m down


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no


I guess you wouldn’t like my mom’s chipotle peanuts


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I guess you wouldn’t like my mom’s chipotle peanuts


no


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s a good mix of sweet savory and spicy


So basically i can throw away my trail mix and replace it with frozen spicy peanut butter


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Grill ches


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

I’d eat hummus though
Its good
There is this brand I like, but the brand name has a swear word on it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Grill ches


gibe


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Well it was to spite y’all but I guess that too


Unfortunately for you i actually like frozen uncrustables


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I’d eat hummus though
> Its good
> There is this brand I like, but the brand name has a swear word on it


hhhhhhhhhh hummus is the best especially with pita chips


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Frozen uncrustables is good


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

AHAHA
YES
I WIN


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I’d eat hummus though
> Its good
> There is this brand I like, but the brand name has a swear word on it


why do they have to put swear words on brand names wtf man


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

i still havent ever seen an uncrustable in my life


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

I HAVE A JOJO ON MY SIDE Y’ALL GOT LUKEWARM PEANUT BUTTER


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

i like cold uncrustables but not frozen


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Slightly-thawed is the way to go


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> DONKEH


Y e s


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

i thaw them to the point where they aren't crunchy but still cold


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

So if I summon vris and say the a word he won't ban me


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I HAVE A JOJO ON MY SIDE Y’ALL GOT LUKEWARM PEANUT BUTTER






guess its time to get cracking


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 311770
> guess its time to get cracking


Oooh I’m so scArEd

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020

I will pee y’all’s pants


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

Aw man we're having pizza for dinner


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

I’ve seen them but I haven’t eaten an uncrustable


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oooh I’m so scArEd


aadssoi axsefsef


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ve seen them but I haven’t eaten an uncrustable


Okay now perish


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Kpopper


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

What should I do right now....
Hmm...


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Kpopper


axolotl


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Okay now perish


But it’s forbidden for murder deer to touch those sorts of things


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

I kinda like uncrustables but I don't like jelly all that much


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

A mod asked about my cosy challenge entry I told them it's chaos and that's the point lmao

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> But it’s forbidden for murder deer to touch those sorts of things


*perish*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> axolotl


oOh I’m shaking in my custom baby seal leather boots!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

Jelly > jam


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *perish*


They won’t let me eat them (;(n ); )


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oOh I’m shaking in my custom baby seal leather boots!


ill say the other half


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Poor baby seals


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Jelly > jam


what's the difference?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what's the difference?


Texture


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Texture


what
they aren't the same thing??


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Poor baby seals


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what
> they aren't the same thing??


They are but one is more jello like


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> ill say the other half


Okay?


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Okay?


oh you're not worried about the reddit account anymore
alrighty


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

*My dad put pineapple on my pizza let's go  *


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> They are but one is more jello like


hm
i still dislike both


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Why would the character on the peanut butter jelly song be a banana


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 28, 2020)

So basically jelly is thicker than jam


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Why would the character on the peanut butter jelly song be a banana


idk but it's great


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> oh you're not worried about the reddit account anymore
> alrighty


Duuuude nooooooo

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020

Wait I can just change it plus I’ve used AxolittleAxolotl other places


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

I should marathon on a show
But I don’t want to get distracted on here...
So maybe when everyone’s inactive or something


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

man don’t yuou just love it when you almost short circuit an apple pencil


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

apple moment


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Watching the Phineas and Ferb movie auaysgveh yes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Kindle fire charging ports are crud (at least the cheaper ones)


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Watching the Phineas and Ferb movie auaysgveh yes


you missed out on something important on discord btw


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> you missed out on something important on discord btw


I wish I had Disc on my phone


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I wish I had Disc on my phone


you can download it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> you can download it


Low storage space
Maybe when it clears up


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

If you puncture an apple with a pen
Its still not an Apple pen


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> man don’t yuou just love it when you almost short circuit an apple pencil


you what


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

This is getting a bit slow again


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

Corn boat


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Corn is good


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Yo street corn is amazing


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Almost 3k pages


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yo street corn is amazing


I too love food off of the sidewalk


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Whats after ice cream party for 3k


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

I'm gonna draw my boi and post it here because I have nothing better to do


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

THERE’S A FLOSSING ALIEN IN PHINEAS AN FERB


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> THERE’S A FLOSSING ALIEN IN PHINEAS AN FERB


gross, looks like i made the right choice as a kid


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

What
Alien does floss dance?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I too love food off of the sidewalk


No it’s a style of corn (but then again I don’t have much of a choice now)


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Interesting...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

gear ratio funny hahahaha hahahaha ratio funny


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> gross, looks like i made the right choice as a kid


Heathen


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Heathen


go and enjoy your popcorn


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> THERE’S A FLOSSING ALIEN IN PHINEAS AN FERB


why


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

unless i just ruined popcorn for you earlier :^)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

I know y’all’s tried to keep me off of corn earlier


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

I guess the alien invented floss then 
not backpack kid


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

this is the best video I've ever watched


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> unless i just ruined popcorn for you earlier :^)


I’d argue that it made it better


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299529961758490624in this basement, we don’t acknowledge 4th gear’s existence


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I’d argue that it made it better


you're really going down that path


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Well if anyone got their answer right in any of the games, you can probably afford the fair patch when tickets roll out


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299529961758490624in this basement, we don’t acknowledge 4th gear’s existence


I don’t understand gears anyways


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Origami said:


> you're really going down that path


Slurp slurp amirite


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

Voting time
UPS
or
DHL


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

We used ups more than dhl 
Also people choose dhl because of the shirt


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Voting time
> UPS
> or
> DHL


I only really know UPS IRL


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

phew!!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

OKAY SO CHADWICK BOSEMAN DIED?!


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

*question mark*


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

“These stupid mfs still think im a girl lmao”
-loth, sitting with family


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> OKAY SO CHADWICK BOSEMAN DIED?!


who


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

BLACK PANTHER'S ACTOR DIED TODAY


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Rip


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> “These stupid mfs still think im a girl lmao”
> -loth, sitting with family


Funny story
One of my zoom classmates said, word for word,
”I am metapod and stop typing in chinese”


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Funny story
> One of my zoom classmates said, word for word,
> ”I am metapod and stop typing in chinese”


school is 
wonderous ain't it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> BLACK PANTHER'S ACTOR DIED TODAY


Oh man. I just looked it up.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 28, 2020)

guess we're gonna need a new black panther


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

w


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> school is
> wonderous ain't it


indeed


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

I‘m not a fan that much, but that’s sad, just looked it up right now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

One weird kid told me to talk more and he said to tell people "Tell them a weird kid told you to talk more."


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

**** I just sat on the floor with my eyes closed for 5 minutes,,, I’m fighting the urge to grab some scissors and chop my hair off

my dysphoria has been getting worse
i srsly can’t tell if I’m enby or ftm anymore

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> One weird kid told me to talk more and he said to tell people "Tell them a weird kid told you to talk more."


i vibe w him


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

How long is your hair?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> **** I just sat on the floor with my eyes closed for 5 minutes,,, I’m fighting the urge to grab some scissors and chop my hair off
> 
> my dysphoria has been getting worse
> i srsly can’t tell if I’m enby or ftm anymore
> ...


ah no I'm sorry to hear that D:
do you think your parents would object to you doing that?
also his name was ben


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Slow thread


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Green is not-a crea-tive col-or


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Why?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ah no I'm sorry to hear that D:
> do you think your parents would object to you doing that?
> also his name was ben


probably
theyd be more worried about whether they need to take me to a hospital for a panic attack tho


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

my computer while running tf2


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> probably
> theyd be more worried about whether they need to take me to a hospital for a panic attack tho


oh
Hmmm I wish I knew enough to help


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh
> Hmmm I wish I knew enough to help


I keep saying that I don’t like my hair getting longer and everyone’s just like
‘Oh ok rip’


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I keep saying that I don’t like my hair getting longer and everyone’s just like
> ‘Oh ok rip’


ahhhh I'm sorry
Maybe if you asked your parents to help you? With cutting your hair?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

..bad time?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> my computer while running tf2


my computer while trying to play A video with 3 tabs open

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020



Kurb said:


> ..bad time?


Aw man


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Rtx looks cool
But I don’t want my laptop to explode


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ..bad time?


*unholy screeching*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ..bad time?


probably


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ahhhh I'm sorry
> Maybe if you asked your parents to help you? With cutting your hair?



They’re just gonna say ‘uh sure maybe later’ and then never do


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> They’re just gonna say ‘uh sure maybe later’ and then never do


ah dang 
uhm
ah I dunno


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

its ok


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Cut it yourself? Idk


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

So how is everyone doing right now


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020

hmm

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020

tempting

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020



Clockwise said:


> So how is everyone doing right now


eh I’m ok


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> THERE’S A FLOSSING ALIEN IN PHINEAS AN FERB


atleast it wasn't as bad as the sonic movie, only showed for a split second while soinic be flossing for half the movie


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

Bruh the actor for black panther died-


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

yknow what
if the only thing anyone is ever gonna see me as is a girl why should i try to be anything else


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> So how is everyone doing right now


I'm suffering because line art s u c k s and my hands hurt
At least some good ol' old school miley cyrus is playing on my mp3 player right now


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> atleast it wasn't as bad as the sonic movie, only showed for a split second while soinic be flossing for half the movie


eh
i think they coildve fit the whole thing into a 2 part episode tbh
they didn’t need a full length movie


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Bruh the actor for black panther died-


yeah :[


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

Spoiler: vent art






what’s the point in trying to be anything else
no one will ever see you as anything other than a girl


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

I think kevin had a stroke


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yeah :[


It's hitting me in weird ways hhh


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> So how is everyone doing right now


tired and depressed and no


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Spoiler: vent art
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yikes,,

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020

*Wakanda forever rip Black Panther*


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yikes,,


big yike
art sucks but i tried to get a grip on my feelings

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020

oh my god im sorry for venting like this i didn’t mean to talk so much im sorry for bringing the mood down


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Spoiler: vent art
> 
> 
> 
> ...


;;


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

i’m not a qualified therapist what do i say oh no


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

fml
i give up
just call me maya
everyone else does anyways
i give up on trying to figure it out


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> big yike
> art sucks but i tried to get a grip on my feelings
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020
> ...


nah it's ok I was feeling like trash anyway

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020



Kurb said:


> i’m not a qualified therapist what do i say oh no


mood


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

Ngl I suck at making people feel better _*I go to the therapist not be one-*_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i’m not a qualified therapist what do i say oh no


im sorry illwstop


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

I’m in an ok mood right now and I understand


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

aaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Since it’s the weekend I feel like I have to watch a movie that is VERY apropos to my situation


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

seastar’s chinese bootleg cousin


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 311816
> seastar’s chinese bootleg cousin


LMAO


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 311816
> seastar’s chinese bootleg cousin


That looks more like 194 tbh


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Is she a hybrid


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 311816
> seastar’s chinese bootleg cousin


hold on


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

GUYS


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 311819View attachment 311820
> GUYS


blursed


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

mentally i am here


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> mentally i am here
> View attachment 311821


i can’t read cow scratch
translation pls


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

I replicated it


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i can’t read cow scratch
> translation pls


‘doin a sad’


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

sharing my wisdom with all of you


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I replicated it


So new inkling is happening?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 311819View attachment 311820
> GUYS


why


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

Xbox Live has never seen such greatness


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 311823
> Xbox Live has never seen such greatness


Uh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 311819View attachment 311820
> GUYS


Oh no


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Xbox panda


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

@Seastar 
add the xbox panda inkling to the lore now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

THEY KEEP GIVING ME GOLD I WANT STONE


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> THEY KEEP GIVING ME GOLD I WANT STONE


gib


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

You have the golden touch
Which increases chances to gold


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 28, 2020)

on a bright note, my friend video called me today and we talked for a while : )


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

I just want stone for the rocks in the forest


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Here are the makers again


			めぶいた風イカちゃんアイコンメーカー
		



			めぶいた風タコちゃんアイコンメーカー


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

My dudes I’ve been bamboozled


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> My dudes I’ve been bamboozled


oh? what happened?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

orang


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 311832
> orang


How much of a melonfruit are you to attempt that


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Bring Tangy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh? what happened?


I was led to believe that smacking a tambourine would scare away the wasps. Long story short my eye hurts again


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 28, 2020)

tangy is now temporarily part of cerberus


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> tangy is now temporarily part of cerberus


Kinda like any non-deer on my island


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

I’d invite her, but I want new villagers in NH


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

I‘m doing this and none of you can stop me


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Nintendo meets Microsoft


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I‘m doing this and none of you can stop me


Oh no


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Nintendo meets Microsoft


WHAT


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Inkling as Xbox panda


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Inkling as Xbox panda


I wonder how ms sploon will react to this


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I wonder how ms sploon will react to this


@Seastar


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

She’ll arrive soon


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 28, 2020)

In order for Kurb to understand the Seastar lore, he became the Seastar


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> In order for Kurb to understand the Seastar lore, he became the Seastar


*shippers of the tbt anime are typing*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> In order for Kurb to understand the Seastar lore, he became the Seastar


infinity war vibes

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020



Saltyy said:


> *shippers of the tbt anime are typing*


Frogslime is typing...


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Next is developing multiple inkling octoling hybrids


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Next is developing multiple inkling octoling hybrids


oof


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Next is developing multiple inkling octoling hybrids


Inkling Cult Mk. II?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Frogslime is typing...


I've been summoned
Marry me Kurb


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 311819View attachment 311820
> GUYS


Okay ngl this is cute especially for a kurb


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Inkling Cult Mk. II?


what if we revived the inkling cult


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 311832
> orang


Can I have her plz


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what if we revived the inkling cult


it’s happening


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Hmm
seems cool


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *shippers of the tbt anime are typing*


_what_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _what_


_no idea_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

Video you can enjoy regardless of if you play Forza or not


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 28, 2020)

oml I just love Kurb's pfp hhh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

I would join but I’m tied to my curse and the sleep cult


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I would join but I’m tied to my curse and the sleep cult


Sleepy inkling/octoling deer?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it’s happening


Yay


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

you guys know the links
Do your thing


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Cult revive


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

aight


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

(Q(λ )Q )


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

We’ve done it again


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

pancake woomy


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

INTO CHARACTER, EVERYONE!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

Link me that inkling website


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Inkling


			めぶいた風イカちゃんアイコンメーカー


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> INTO CHARACTER, EVERYONE!


Oh my, am i mistaken 

heard pancak


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Octo


			めぶいた風タコちゃんアイコンメーカー


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

is this how elon musk starts fire


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Oh gosh I think I’m at the infamous scene

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020

Yup Bambi’s mom died


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Oh my, am i mistaken
> 
> heard pancak


and yes I was too lazy to type the rest of that quote and I can't remember it anyway


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

wooooooooooomy


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

When seastar starts the reaction train, you know what to do


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Wait no I'd be ngyes, right?


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Sploon train runs again


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Ah, my old friend. _The inkling cult._


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wait no I'd be ngyes, right?


Technically I am supposed to say that but nobody knew that


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

We wait until the reactions begin
Make backstories and quick


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

And I can’t even join in cuz I’m cursed...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Jibanyan octoling nya


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> We wait until the reactions begin
> Make backstories and quick


who’s doing it


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

im gonna have to edit the wiki for this event...

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



Milky star said:


> Can I have her plz


if the price is right


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

hello


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

It’s only a matter of time until Jeremy notices this thread and posts here
On that note,
@Seastar


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> hello


There is another inkling cult


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> It’s only a matter of time until Jeremy notices this thread and posts here
> On that note,
> @Seastar


Soon


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Also,
*@Jeremy⠀*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ughfdj I'm gonna lose it


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> There is another inkling cult


ok


Kurb said:


> It’s only a matter of time until Jeremy notices this thread and posts here
> On that note,
> @Seastar


did you do a bad again


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

@Seastar if you see this I’m sorry I couldn’t stop them and I couldn’t join cuz I think this curse is sticking


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Also,
> *@Jeremy⠀*


Fine, you got me that time


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

my cousin sent me this


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Fine, you got me that time


@Jeremy
SPARE ME


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> @Jeremy
> SPARE ME


WHAT THE ****


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Also,
> *@Jeremy⠀*


what’s the hex color code for @ ing someone


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> @Jeremy
> SPARE ME


_dude you just got back from suspension_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> what’s the hex color code for @ ing someone


7F6630

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _dude you just got back from suspension_


There isn’t a direct rule against it.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

so why inklings again? because back to school crisis or


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _dude you just got back from suspension_


milky has not been exiled yet


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Watch him actually post here
If you see this jermee pls spare me


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> so why inklings again? because back to school crisis or



i can assume it was kurb who started it again


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> milky has not been exiled yet


did i miss something


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> milky has not been exiled yet


Tru


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

woo my


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> woo my


Remove your title immediately


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Remove your title immediately


why


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> why


I don’t think i have to explain why
also keep in character


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> woo my


Hello


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> @Jeremy
> SPARE ME


why did you do this


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why did you do this


Because i can hold this up in court


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Because i can hold this up in court


O.O


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I don’t think i have to explain why
> also keep in character


oh right
Its staying but this time I say it in blue


Saltyy said:


> Hello


Hello


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> did i miss something


milky went* @Jerem-*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> O.O


Skim the rules
No rule say8ng “Ya can’t mention Jertree”


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

ill be back in the morning, hope the thread isnt locked lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> oh right
> Its staying but this time I say it in blue
> 
> Hello


Pancaik


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

WE NEED BACKSTORIES BEFORE SOSTAR GETS BACK
WHO WILL WRITE


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> ill be back in the morning, hope the thread isnt locked lol


why would that happen

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



Kurb said:


> WE NEED BACKSTORIES BEFORE SOSTAR GETS BACK
> WHO WILL WRITE


no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

IDK about y’all’s but my story’s sticking to deer curse


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

*SEASTAR HAS A BACKSTORY AND WE NEED ONE TOO*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *SEASTAR HAS A BACKSTORY AND WE NEED ONE TOO*


No


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *SEASTAR HAS A BACKSTORY AND WE NEED ONE TOO*


Jibanyan turnes into an octoling because

that's all I got


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Jibanyan turnes into an octoling because
> 
> that's all I got


yez


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Jibanyan turnes into an octoling because
> 
> that's all I got


Who here is a good writer


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Well I eat a pancake and then...

boom I'm an Inkling? yeah there you go


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Who here is a good writer


seastar


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

my backstory is that I exist


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> my backstory is that I exist


amazing


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

you guys are gonna make me lose my sig stylings tickets


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Well I eat a pancake and then...
> 
> boom I'm an Inkling? yeah there you go


I would cry Evwirt but...there aren’t any inklings in Evwirt


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> my backstory is that I exist


Me too


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Well I eat a pancake and then...
> 
> boom I'm an Inkling? yeah there you go


Yes


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you guys are gonna make me lose my sig stylings tickets


im scared but whatever it's a cult


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> im scared but whatever it's a cult


lol


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> seastar


We must sacrifice one of you to appease her


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> We must sacrifice one of you to appease her


i vote kurb


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> We must sacrifice one of you to appease her


not it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> We must sacrifice one of you to appease her


me


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> me


I steal your vote and vote for kurb


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> me


WE HAVE A VOLUNTEER


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> We must sacrifice one of you to appease her


Y’all’s know she wouldn’t approve of that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

have any of you seen a picture of a girl with a tuxedo and suspenders this is important


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> me


kurb kurb kurb it has been thosen

bring forth thy spoopy furry I require blood


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all’s know she wouldn’t approve of that


I think kurb is just tryna kill one of us


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> We must sacrifice one of you to appease her


123 not it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> WE HAVE A VOLUNTEER


Bring forth the sacrifice volcano


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> have any of you seen a picture of a girl with a tuxedo and suspenders this is important


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Bring forth the sacrifice volcano


we'll be right back after the break


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Bring forth the sacrifice volcano


what

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



Kurb said:


> Bring forth the sacrifice volcano


what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 311854


OH MY GOD THIS WORKS PERFECTLT


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Bring forth the sacrifice volcano


She’s going to be upset with you at the very least


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

sorry I forgot I wanted to die can I volunteer


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Bring forth the sacrifice volcano


it’s a rainmaker base with a hole in it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> sorry I forgot I wanted to die can I volunteer


 no


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I came back from lunch


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no


too bad


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Anyone got a ten bucks?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> too bad


why


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> it’s a rainmaker base with a hole in it


just filled with pen ink


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why


why not


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 311855
> Anyone got a ten bucks?


Welp, I just kinda got picked up by a herd that has at least ten bucks.


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I wonder how long this‘ll last


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Welp, I just kinda got picked up by a herd that has at least ten bucks.


give and let me play nuclear warfare sim


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

No.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I wonder how long this‘ll last


Around 30 minutes after Soosar gets back


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 311855
> Anyone got a ten bucks?


ill pay 10 bucks for your life


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Let’s make it last for Seastar then


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Aight when am I dying


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> give and let me play nuclear warfare sim


I think they might stab you


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

All we need is backstories then we can set up for when she gets back


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

What should be our agenda...

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020

Backstories?
I’ll try


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

my folder of pretty people is complete for now I am content


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> All we need is backstories then we can set up for when she gets back


I died while eating a pancake and was reborn as an inkling


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What should be our agenda...
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I died while eating a pancake and was reborn as an inkling


Something’s off about the basement pancakes...good thing I prefer French toast


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

My folder filled is incomplete even though I have 300 images there


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Something’s off about the basement pancakes...good thing I prefer French toast


they are quite literally regular pancakes


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

my backstory is that I have epic eyelashes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> they are quite literally regular pancakes


I mean, Rosie also became an inkling via pancakes


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Hnng give me nuclear warfare strategy gameee


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

My backstory is that Jibanyan got fused with an octoling yokai because that suddenly exists and became a Jibanyan/octoling yokai


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> My backstory is that Jibanyan got fused with an octoling yokai because that suddenly exists and became a Jibanyan/octoling yokai


More detail
I know enough about english to grade these


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

I mean, I have something to add to my backstory now...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

uvu

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020

Happy little gay maid boy uvu


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Mine is experiment 21
Is an inkling that was made in a lab and has a really unknown backstory


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> uvu
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> 
> Happy little gay maid boy uvu


_*Rocket launchers are ok sometimes, kids.*_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> uvu
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> 
> Happy little gay maid boy uvu


raymond


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> _*Rocket launchers are ok sometimes, kids.*_


Eh?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

What's up with these backstories I just wanna have a revived squid party


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> More detail
> I know enough about english to grade these


uhh
the octoling died one day because they got splatted outside of a turf war and came back as an octoling yokai
jibanyan found the octoling dude somewhere
and um
the octoling got fused with him because uhh
idk he just did


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> raymond


Now I hate my octo.


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I made this for the backstory thing


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> raymond


BRUH LMAO


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Although it could be a new oc


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> raymond


Hey accountant cat doesn’t wear that in Evwirt he’s only allowed deer sweaters


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

I have chosen a new octo.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

I can't come up with a backstory


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

my backstory? pinkeye


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

ACTUALLY I GOT A BETTER IDEA


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

my eyelashes were so good that I died
that is my backstory


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> my eyelashes were so good that I died
> that is my backstory


LMAO


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Spoiler: Seastar backstory scientists loses it



I don’t get paid enough for this job. All my coworkers are dead, and this is the thanks i get? A mistake loose and 200 of the same out committing arson? Years of work leads up to an accident. And when i finally completed sometHing successfully, one of them goes missing. A big screw you to whoever wandered off. I’ve got more experiments planned, because i’m the only one left. I hate this entire planet, man. We were dumb enough to raise sea levels so octopi could take over. OCTOPI. I wonder sometimes. I’ve been considering just blowing the city sky high.... Heh, that’ll show em.


This is canon btw


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> my eyelashes were so good that I died
> that is my backstory


_this made me breath air out of my nose_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> uhh
> the octoling died one day because they got splatted outside of a turf war and came back as an octoling yokai
> jibanyan found the octoling dude somewhere
> and um
> ...


Okay, if you add a bit more detail on how they got fused it’ll be complete enough for seastar standards


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

can I just be a side character


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Okay, if you add a bit more detail on how they got fused it’ll be complete enough for seastar standards


uhhhhhhhhh
nate comes by and is interested in the octoling yokai so he brings him to an old man who is a specialist on yokai and fusing them
but the dude takes jibanyan _and _the octoling, and kicks nate out
he then fuses them together against their will
and now, jibanyan is stuck as an octoling yokai bc nate doesn't know how to unfuse them


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

Guess who I am uvu


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 311857


oh yeah I remember that


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 29, 2020)

i've been gone for too long drawing why the heck does everyone suddenly have a splatoon pfp


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Guess who I am uvu


gamble girl


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> uhhhhhhhhh
> nate comes by and is interested in the octoling yokai so he brings him to an old man who is a specialist on yokai and fusing them
> but the dude takes jibanyan _and _the octoling, and kicks nate out
> he then fuses them together against their will
> and now, jibanyan is stuck as an octoling yokai bc nate doesn't know how to unfuse them


A+, my ma would approve.


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Hmm
I wonder if I should replicate this inkling in Vroid


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> gamble girl


You know me too well. *I am Yumeko Jabami let's gamble~!*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> A+, my ma would approve.


thank you
i came up with all of that on the spot :')


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> i've been gone for too long drawing why the heck does everyone suddenly have a splatoon pfp


Something about pancakes distraught scientists and fusion. I’m not part of it cuz of my curse.


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Hmm...
Gambling inklings?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Something about pancakes distraught scientists and fusion. I’m not part of it cuz of my curse.


btw we had another inkling cult before you joined
it was our first cult


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

My backstory is that I was exiled for being a little jerk in a hat


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

The cult that changed the basement dwellers


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> btw we had another inkling cult before you joined
> it was our first cult


Yep, it was the benchmark for all future cults
@Seastar


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

I'm Yumeko Jabami I help the rich become poor and the poor become rich. I love to watch the rich become house pets and the poor rise up,,


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> btw we had another inkling cult before you joined
> it was our first cult


Oh I know about that. I would join but I’m trapped as a murder deer


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

one day one of his eyelashes  got in his eye


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Hmm...
> Gambling inklings?


Yup! Yumeko is the name and gambling is my game!


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Hmm time to think of a crazy backstory for her as well


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

best anime dont @ me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Agretsuko eh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> best anime dont @ me


Never seen it.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> best anime dont @ me


kurb I did not know you watched anime


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> best anime dont @ me


kurb is a weeb???????????


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> kurb I did not know you watched anime


weeb


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

Kakagurui is superior to furry anime.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> best anime dont @ me


hm *writes you down on list*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

*your sin is unforgivable *


Milky star said:


> Never seen it.


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I’ve seen a bit
should watch it again


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

i havent seen it either but I should


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> best anime dont @ me


lol thats the anime you like?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i havent seen it either but I should


S3 just dropped


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

best anime is Nyan Neko Sugar Girls don't @ me


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *your sin is unforgivable *


I see a furry I'm avoiding.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Yea guys now I guess I’m the ward of a herd of murder deer. Great...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

*Best anime is boku- No.6 *


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Best anime is boku- No.6 *


*what was that you said*


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I fat fingered and sorry


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> best anime is Nyan Neko Sugar Girls don't @ me


@FrogslimeOfficial I would like to have a word


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

Don't make whip out actually good animes Kurb.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Best anime is boku- No.6 *


You choke, mate?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> @FrogslimeOfficial I would like to have a word


*wanna go*


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

i really thought kurb would be an initial d type
colour me surprised


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

@Your Local Wild Child have you ever watched any anime’s?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *wanna go*


*i @d you for a reason*


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

What will happen next


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *i @d you for a reason*


*Nyan
Neko
Fricking
Sugar
Girls*


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *Nyan
> Neko
> Fricking
> Sugar
> Girls*


*Can I have your nekonekokneecaps*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What will happen next


We must summon seastar 
recite the ancient spell
nah nahnahnah
*more inkling noises*
nahnahnahnahha (nahnahnahnahah)
nah nah nah *strum x3*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *Can I have your nekonekokneecaps*






This is Ameri- Japan


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I just realized when some people say “don’t @ me”, they get @‘d sometimes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> @Your Local Wild Child have you ever watched any anime’s?


Pokémon, Kirby and a touch of Agretsuko. Maybe a few others that slip my mind. Otherwise not really


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You choke, mate?


Oh yes sorry almost made a overused joke


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 311860
> This is Ameri- Japan


Leave. Now.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 311860
> This is Ameri- Japan


jokes on you I serve the yun yun


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

But right now I’ve got bigger fish to fry


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

*



*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Hmm my favorite is either Nanbaka or Your Lie in April
Can't decide


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Hmm my favorite is either Nanbaka or Your Lie in April
> Can't decide


a_haha got you now_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


leave


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I have so many so it’s hard to list them down


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> a_haha got you now_


_dude nanbaka is so good I'm so glad you introduced me to it_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> leave


NO




BEST ANIME


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


lmao what
you don't wanna mess with me and my ops


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> NO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> lmao what
> you don't wanna mess with me and my ops


*OKAY WEEB WANNA GO AGAINST THE BEST ANIME IN THE HISTORY OF ANIME?*


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Ah yes
The karaoke memes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

THE BEST ONE


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

OH DANG HOW THE HECK DID I FORGET STUDIO GHIBLI IM SO DUMB ASTDSFHDWDG


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Someone do a parody with their favorite character singing to a song


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *OKAY WEEB WANNA GO AGAINST THE BEST ANIME IN THE HISTORY OF ANIME?*


you call me a weeb like you're not...

_do we smell an imposter among us?_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Guys we have to stay on topic 
The reaction train from seastar could start soon


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> you call me a weeb like you're not...
> 
> _do we smell an imposter among us?_


a_hahhahah what_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Oh no I think I made them angry


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

this could be the time seastar shows up


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> you call me a weeb like you're not...
> 
> _do we smell an imposter among us?_


OBLIGATORY AMONG US REFERENCE


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I have to do something so I’ll brb for 20 mins


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> a_hahhahah what_


_you smell like a possible uncultured vegetable _


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Guys we have to stay on topic
> The reaction train from seastar could start soon


ok then you need to change back to octo


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Guys we have to stay on topic
> The reaction train from seastar could start soon


Kurb you started it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

ahaha nothing bad ever happens to the kennedys




AAAA


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> _you smell like a possible uncultured vegetable _


_excuse me



_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ok then you need to change back to octo


OK


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _excuse me
> View attachment 311865_


weeb weeb
weeb weeb
weeb weeb weeb


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

*NYAN NEKO SUGAR GIRLS WAS AND STILL IS THE BEST ANIME CASE CLOSED*​


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *NYAN NEKO SUGAR GIRLS WAS AND STILL IS THE BEST ANIME CASE CLOSED*​


N O


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Maybe I can shuffle off if I’m quiet...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

This has dweller meme potential


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Maybe I can shuffle off if I’m quiet...


hello can I interest you in any actual animes?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> N O


YES

ALSO I GOT RICE CANDY AND YOU CAN EAT THE WRAPPERS WHICH I ALREADY KNEW BUT I AM CONTENT


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> hello can I interest you in any actual animes?


Be quiet (o(. )o )


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> This has dweller meme potential


@FrogslimeOfficial you know what to do


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Be quiet (o(. )o )


*OH LOOK IT'S PINESOL KID*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> @FrogslimeOfficial you know what to do


_no I don't_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *OH LOOK IT'S PINESOL KID*


*Sssshhhhhh*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> *Sssshhhhhh*


PINESOL DEER
LOAD YOUR PINESOL WATER GUNS


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

tbf even if rice candy wrappers weren't edible I'd still eat them


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> PINESOL DEER
> LOAD YOUR PINESOL WATER GUNS


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> PINESOL DEER
> LOAD YOUR PINESOL WATER GUNS


*They’re going to wake up*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> *They’re going to wake up*


We’re already wide awake


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> We’re already wide awake


Not you guys the herd


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Not you guys the herd


*blows deer call*


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 29, 2020)

guys im sorry for earlier btw
im feeling much better


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *blows deer call*


No don’t I’m almost away


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> guys im sorry for earlier btw
> im feeling much better


don’t be sorry


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> guys im sorry for earlier btw
> im feeling much better


it's okay! if you need to vent, you can vent


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Seeing people start to download my tune which my dad (who works in engine stuff) helped tune is amazing


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

*pant* okay I think I’m well away from them


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

burnt mayo


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> burnt mayo


This will be your quote on the wiki from now on


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

where is sostar


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> burnt mayo


yum


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

no wa


Enxssi said:


> This will be your quote on the wiki from now on


it


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> no wa
> 
> it


it’s better than quoting the other thing


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

bruh

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



Enxssi said:


> it’s better than quoting the other thing


what about hot lego people


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 311873
> bruh
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> ...


burnt mayo


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> burnt mayo


noooo burnt mayo was a ****post
I mean so is everything else
but nooo it was based off of a video


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Do you think they’ll come after me?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> noooo burnt mayo was a ****post
> I mean so is everything else
> but nooo it was based off of a video


out of all the things you could be known for that’s pretty tame


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

I am sleep soon
Posting a few in character things to kick the ball off before i do


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> out of all the things you could be known for that’s pretty tame


I don't wanna be known for burnt mayo noooo


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

hi


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I don't wanna be known for burnt mayo noooo


All I’m known for on the wiki is how I said ow my eyes about Kurb’s red attack


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I return


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

my hair is a rats' nest I have rat babies


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> my hair is a rats' nest I have rat babies


um


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I’m in the mood to draw the inkling on my icon before I change it back


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> um


my hair gives birth to rodents


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> my hair gives birth to rodents


you're so cursed


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> my hair gives birth to rodents


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> you're so cursed


I be spittin' fax
also idk I don't think I'm _that _cursed honestly


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Wait, what? I didn’t even eat anything wooden this time?!? Maybe this’ll keep the murder deer off my tracks...


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 29, 2020)

I think I broke my computer-


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I be spittin' fax
> also idk I don't think I'm _that _cursed honestly


lies


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> lies


ONLY SUPER CURSED THINGS I'VE DONE WAS THE SOAP AAAAAAAND LEGO PEOPLE
AND MAYBE THE CRAYON THING TOO


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ONLY SUPER CURSED THINGS I'VE DONE WAS THE SOAP AAAAAAAND LEGO PEOPLE
> AND MAYBE THE CRAYON THING TOO


_*cursedcursedcursed*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*cursedcursedcursed*_


I'M NOT DENYING I'M CURSED I'M JUST SAYIN-


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'M NOT DENYING I'M CURSED I'M JUST SAYIN-


C U R S E D
origami did this


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

I slep now
Have sostar write backstories for us


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

froggie no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> C U R S E D
> origami did this


remember when I wasn't cursed
I barely do but it's there somewhere

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



Enxssi said:


> View attachment 311881
> froggie no


ENXSSI I WILL SHOW MY FACE TO YOU JUST TO PROVE THAT IT IS I'M A GREMLIN I AM PART OF THE THRESHOLD GREMLINS WHICH NONE OF YOU WOULD GET BUT STILL


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> remember when I wasn't cursed
> I barely do but it's there somewhere
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> ...


*TRY ME ,YOU VERY EPIC COOL PERSON*


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I need to go back on wiki
Its just that I’ve been busy


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 311881
> froggie no


LMAO


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *TRY ME ,YOU VERY EPIC COOL PERSON*


YOU'LL REGRET THIS


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> YOU'LL REGRET THIS


DO IT
IF YOU WANT
YOU ARE COOL PERSON
OK
YOU HEAR ME


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> DO IT
> IF YOU WANT
> YOU ARE COOL PERSON
> OK
> YOU HEAR ME


I DISAGREE BUT OKAY


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 29, 2020)

idk what yall are doing but

I promised to send art yesterday, so I spent 2-3 painful and miserable hours trying to draw


Spoiler: Warning: may burn eyes because it's just that awful








I don't like how it turned out


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

@Enxssi have you ever seen my face before? I know I've shown it here once


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Welp, it’s time for me to turn in. Goodnight and see y’all in the morning hopefully I can shake the herd...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> idk what yall are doing but
> 
> I promised to send art yesterday, so I spent 2-3 painful and miserable hours trying to draw
> 
> ...


BRUH IT'S GOOD


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> idk what yall are doing but
> 
> I promised to send art yesterday, so I spent 2-3 painful and miserable hours trying to draw
> 
> ...


i think it’s cool


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> idk what yall are doing but
> 
> I promised to send art yesterday, so I spent 2-3 painful and miserable hours trying to draw
> 
> ...


Dude that's really good wtf do you mean


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Enxssi have you ever seen my face before? I know I've shown it here once


hmmmmmmmmmmmmmi don’t think I have


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

I'm such a little ragamuffin I scared off Enx


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmi don’t think I have


_time to go grab a picture_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm such a little ragamuffin I scared off Enx


I will let that deprecation slide solely because Im going to go brush my teeth


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I will let that deprecation slide solely because Im going to go brush my teeth


you saw my face you know I'm right


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 29, 2020)

just like the shading and the line art and ughhh
i'm not even that good i've been drawing for 3 years and that's like an infant in the art community
especially when i live with artists who are going or went to school for art it's just so painful


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you saw my face you know I'm right


frog I swear to god


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Joji do be lookin like Filthy Frank doe

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



Enxssi said:


> frog I swear to god


fight me I'm right


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Spoiler: My ugly face but also a cat








@Enxssi


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Spoiler: My ugly face but also a cat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you both look good 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Joji do be lookin like Filthy Frank doe
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> 
> ...


I would send you a meme saying how awesome you are but theyre all in 2010 meme format and I don’t want to sound like a boomer


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Spoiler: My ugly face but also a cat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PRETTY FACE WITH PRETTY CAT

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



Enxssi said:


> you both look good
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> 
> ...


fight me I dare you


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you both look good





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> PRETTY FACE WITH PRETTY CAT


*the cat looks good
*pretty cat


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> PRETTY FACE WITH PRETTY CAT
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> 
> ...


I will puncture your lungs with support and kindness


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *the cat looks good
> *pretty cat


_Don't do this now Abri okay don't you dare I will shower you with compliments



_


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I’ll never show my face, but I may do a hand reveal someday


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I will puncture your lungs with support and kindness


ALRIGHT THAT MEANS I DON'T HAVE TO LIVE FIGHT ME


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ALRIGHT THAT MEANS I DON'T HAVE TO LIVE FIGHT ME


I will *metaphorically *puncture your lungs with support and kindness


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Killing with kindness


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I will *metaphorically *puncture your lungs with support and kindness


NO I WANNA BE SENT TO THE SECOND CIRCLE OF INFERNO THERE MIGHT BE SOME COOL PEOPLE


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _Don't do this now Abri okay don't you dare I will shower you with compliments
> View attachment 311892_


_*But I don't know how to accept them akabcqgqk*_


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 29, 2020)

i'm too mean to kill someone with kindness
i'm the person being *killed *by the kindness


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*But I don't know how to accept them akabcqgqk*_


_neither do I but it's gonna happen
you have lovely hair and you look very cool and plus your cat is cute and people with cute cats are cool_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> NO I WANNA BE SENT TO THE SECOND CIRCLE OF INFERNO THERE MIGHT BE SOME COOL PEOPLE


There aren’t any cool people it’s called inferno for a reason
youd be the coolest if you were sent there though


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _neither do I but it's gonna happen
> you have lovely hair and you look very cool and plus your cat is cute and people with cute cats are cool_


;w; akqvqcoqjqbqva


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> There aren’t any cool people it’s called inferno for a reason
> youd be the coolest if you were sent there though


_okay but do you know the second circle of hell_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

yeah okay i'm cold


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> yeah okay i'm cold


INFERNO TIME


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

You do look nice to be honest and your cat as well
I’m just busy right now drawing oc’s on paper


----------



## Mick (Aug 29, 2020)

Finally drew a thing for the dream sequence, please don't go looking for it; I'm just sharing how I'm glad I don't have to worry about it anymore. Can I just say that I hate that my prompt basically forced me to draw people? ^^



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> INFERNO TIME



How about we don't set the thread on fire


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> You do look nice to be honest and your cat as well
> I’m just busy right now drawing oc’s on paper


why does everyone say I look nice when I _d*ONT*_


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Don’t put yourself down


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _okay but do you know the second circle of hell_


no but I’m assuming it’s hot


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Don’t put yourself down


i can't help it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

I crave warmth


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why does everyone say I look nice when I _d*ONT*_


people with cats are cool and you have like 10 kbpksjillion


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> no but I’m assuming it’s hot


_you could say that_


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why does everyone say I look nice when I _d*ONT*_


its ok, mean neither-
i'm not sending a pic for context tho


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> people with cats are cool and you have like 10 kbpksjillion


i love all 10 kbpksjillion of them too

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



DinosaurDumpster said:


> its ok, mean neither-
> i'm not sending a pic for context tho


i bet you do look good
you all probably look better than i do


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

I just wanna be a gremlin than trenscend my human form and be a camfrog


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

im not a furry but i want to be a cat
cats are cute


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Cats are cute

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020

I have a party so I may go off soon


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

okay time to retreat back to reddit


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

More reddit memes?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

now I'm disappointed I ate all of my rice candy


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> now I'm disappointed I ate all of my rice candy


rice candy?


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Proud on how my oc went out on the sketch
When I have time, I’m going to draw it on the computer and put it on my toyhouse


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> rice candy?


yep
rice candy
come's with sticker and a delicious wrapper


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yep
> rice candy
> come's with sticker and a delicious wrapper


what


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yep
> rice candy
> come's with sticker and a delicious wrapper


first rice paper and then rice candy? They’re making a lot out of rice


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I’d eat that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> first rice paper and then rice candy? They’re making a lot out of rice


it's great but I ate it all and now I don't know what to do



ohare01 said:


> what


the wrapper inside the wrapper inside the box is good


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

I’m gonna go bed


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 29, 2020)

Hey--
I just noticed--
they FINALLY put the episodes of phineas and ferb in order on disney+


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I’m gonna go bed


Goodnight!


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I think I should get ready to go off soon as well


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

might head off, or just lurk, idk


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> might head off, or just lurk, idk


I'm lurking lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

I'm tired. Night.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 29, 2020)

i'm gonna get off but stay on here at the same time somehow.

bouta cry.


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I’m going off now
I’ll return later


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Okay- I actually woke up 6 hours ago.
Why are there so many pages and _why are there Inklings and Octolings everywhere?_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Funny... the _*one*_ time I decide to go do something else before I get on...
Well, I finished backreading.



Kurb said:


> @Seastar
> add the xbox panda inkling to the lore now


What...? Why...? I've never even played Xbox


Kurb said:


> Spoiler: Seastar backstory scientists loses it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_What-_


Kurb said:


> I slep now
> Have sostar write backstories for us


Do I really have to...?


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Inkling octo cult part 2


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

morn, we keeping the cult alive?


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Idk
Changed my icon back to the one I used more lately then switched to this


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

i’m gonna do a bit of backreading on this entire thread brb


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

epic


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Morning...sorry @Seastar I couldn’t stop them


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Morning...sorry @Seastar I couldn’t stop them


Funny thing... I showed up when everyone was gone.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Funny thing... I showed up when everyone was gone.


Yea I noticed...I couldn’t join in cuz of my curse. I changed back for like an hour or so so I have NO clue what’s going on


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea I noticed...I couldn’t join in cuz of my curse. I changed back for like an hour or so so I have NO clue what’s going on


I wouldn't worry too much about it... After all, that's not the hybrid army.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about it... After all, that's not the hybrid army.


Speaking of armys...I think there’s a herd that wants to take me captive


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Morning!


Your Local Wild Child said:


> Speaking of armys...I think there’s a herd that wants to take me captive


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Morning!
> 
> View attachment 311950


Don’t CALL them!!!


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Don’t CALL them!!!


i said hey hey for a reason now come with me


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Speaking of armys...I think there’s a herd that wants to take me captive





Rosie977 said:


> i said hey hey for a reason now come with me


Uh... What's going on here?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh... What's going on here?


A passing herd of murder deer thought I was part of the herd and carted me away. I was able to escape but I’m afraid they’ll come back. IDK what Rosie wants...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> A passing herd of murder deer thought I was part of the herd and carted me away. I was able to escape but I’m afraid they’ll come back. IDK what Rosie wants...


Rosie probably wants to eat you... So uh-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Rosie probably wants to eat you... So uh-


(0(λ )0 )


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Rosie probably wants to eat you... So uh-


This is true. He looks delicious what can I say


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> This is true. He looks delicious what can I say


....Can you not?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> This is true. He looks delicious what can I say


I was going to go into a spiel about how I am still human but then I remembered jikken (-(λ )- )


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....Can you not?


...ehhh 
only if I can eat the panda instead?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ...ehhh
> only if I can eat the panda instead?


...Kurb? Uh-
...Wait why do you want-


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ...Kurb? Uh-
> ...Wait why do you want-


you heard me, bring forth the panda


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ...ehhh
> only if I can eat the panda instead?


how’s about we DONT eat the other dwellers...


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> how’s about we DONT eat the other dwellers...


thats no fun :C


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ...ehhh
> only if I can eat the panda instead?


*@Krub* are you okay with this


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

yea thankfully murder deer are pretty deep sleepers. I know because there were SOME people who were trying to wake them up... (σ(- )σ )


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *@Krub* are you okay with this


shhh we don't need his opinion


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> you heard me, bring forth the panda


Call him yourself then.


Rosie977 said:


> thats no fun :C


Would you want to be eaten? Think about it that way.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> shhh we don't need his opinion


 @Kurb 
he will know


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Why is everyone whispering?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> @Kurb
> he will know


if you can @ people I will too >:C
I'll activate my trap card! @Saltyy


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 311955
> Why is everyone whispering?


I don’t know


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 311955
> Why is everyone whispering?


murder deer herd wants to incorporate me into them


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 29, 2020)

afternoon


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> if you can @ people I will too >:C
> I'll activate my trap card! @Saltyy






Oh, Saltyy? That's right! I'm supposed to help burn down all the schools!



Your Local Wild Child said:


> murder deer herd wants to incorporate me into them


Oh.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> afternoon


hi


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 311956
> Oh, Saltyy? That's right! I'm supposed to help burn down all the schools!
> 
> 
> Oh.


ohoho can I interest you in some jikken too?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 29, 2020)

henlo licorice is good


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ohoho can I interest you in some jikken too?


What is...jikken?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh.


I have to lay low until they pass by

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



sheilaa said:


> henlo licorice is good


I like red licorice and can tolerate black licorice


----------



## Chris (Aug 29, 2020)

Joy. Received confirmation that my course, that has already been postponed from starting next week until the first week of October, is now going to be online-only until at least Dec/Jan. I was looking forward to finally getting back to some sense of normality.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Joy. Received confirmation that my course, that has already been postponed from starting next week until the first week of October, is now going to be online-only until at least Dec/Jan. I was looking forward to finally getting back to some sense of normality.


All my courses got moved online (which has royally messed me over-physics 2 is a NIGHTMARE online).


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Joy. Received confirmation that my course, that has already been postponed from starting next week until the first week of October, is now going to be online-only until at least Dec/Jan. I was looking forward to finally getting back to some sense of normality.


aww, that sucks. i don’t like online school either ;/


----------



## Chris (Aug 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> All my courses got moved online (which has royally messed me over-physics 2 is a NIGHTMARE online).


My modules for the first semester are Clinical Immunology and Biology of Disease. I also have a dissertation to start and I was meant to be working under an amazing parasitologist I admire, but I think that's going to be changed to account for being unable to do the practical work in the laboratory.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> My modules for the first semester are Clinical Immunology and Biology of Disease. I also have a dissertation to start and I was meant to be working under an amazing parasitologist I admire, but I think that's going to be changed to account for being unable to do the practical work in the laboratory.


It says a lot when my favorite course requires learning a coding language on the fly


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Joy. Received confirmation that my course, that has already been postponed from starting next week until the first week of October, is now going to be online-only until at least Dec/Jan. I was looking forward to finally getting back to some sense of normality.


 i'm sorry...

also reason why i didn't apply for anything this fall, i couldn't do it from home since that would drain me so hard + my mom is home as well.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

I’m FINALLY getting my updated nook’s cranny!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

hola


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hola


Oh, hello!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hola


Hai!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Oh boy am I tired


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

I'm tired too... But I need to stay up longer...


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

hi


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hi


ayo


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

I really need to find more things to do...


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

im gonna get out of bed brb


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 29, 2020)

good morning yall


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Fun fact: I'm always in bed when I'm here.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Huh, didn't know Origami was a teacher.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

I'm going to Club Tortimer...
Let's see what happens lol


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Huh, didn't know Origami was a teacher.
> View attachment 311982


I've been found out rip
time to dip


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> I've been found out rip
> time to dip


how do I sign up


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm going to Club Tortimer...
> Let's see what happens lol


"Hi
long time
no see"
Wow, what-
That happened.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 29, 2020)

hmm


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

I need to tone down my online persona, it's gotten out of hand.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I need to tone down my online persona, it's gotten out of hand.


Is this about the cursed stuff?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Is this about the cursed stuff?


Yep


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

I'm pretty sure my online persona is just "squid".


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Good morning


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

mine's like...
cursed weeb

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Good morning


mornin'!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm pretty sure my online persona is just "squid".


i literally don't know what mine is


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i literally don't know what mine is


cat


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> cat


I can live with that


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i literally don't know what mine is


Since I don't really say much about Splatoon irl... 
Yeah, this is just me online...


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Fun fact: I'm always in bed when I'm here.


same


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

hmmmmmm wat is my online prsona


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hmmmmmm wat is my online prsona


uhmm you're kind of like one of those mom-friends, but who does art.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Having an _*experience*_ on Club Tortimer.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Since I don't really say much about Splatoon irl...
> Yeah, this is just me online...


im boring irl
i can barely say two words and im super awkward
and I don't talk much about my interests irl either


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Having an _*experience*_ on Club Tortimer.


what's happening?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what's happening?


I am stuck in the air.
AAaaaaaAAaaaaaaaAAaaa


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I am stuck in the air.
> AAaaaaaAAaaaaaaaAAaaa


uhh that doesn't sound good


----------



## Chris (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Huh, didn't know Origami was a teacher.
> View attachment 311982


This reminds me of this photo I took in a Cellular & Molecular Pathology lecture a couple of years ago. My lecturer was 50+ and still to this day the person sitting next to me and I debate over whether or not he knew these were Pokémon:


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> im boring irl
> i can barely say two words and im super awkward
> and I don't talk much about my interests irl either


honestly are any of us not awkward


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> uhh that doesn't sound good


I'll get the screenshots to my laptop later lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Here is my scale of personality
<--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------->
Shy......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................Annoying
(real life)................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................(online)


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Here is my scale of personality
> <--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------->
> Shy......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................Annoying
> (real life)................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................(online)


I can't even see it properly on my phone


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I can't even see it properly on my phone


oh-


----------



## Chris (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> honestly are any of us not awkward


I'm a perfectly functional human being in social situations.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh-
> View attachment 311991


you're not annoying wtf
but I can relate with being shy


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

I'm very shy irl
Probably the person I've talked to the most is my brother...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm a perfectly functional human being in social situations.


wish I could


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> honestly are any of us not awkward


I’m very quiet IRL


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> you're not annoying wtf
> but I can relate with being shy


idk I'm thinking back and
I dunno I think I was


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m very quiet IRL


same
except around my sister in the right mood lol


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> idk I'm thinking back and
> I dunno I think I was


nah you're not


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> honestly are any of us not awkward


I exist


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I exist


lucky I wish I could exist


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ok I find it hard to believe that
I'm not annoying online
I've flooded this thread with so many posts and such of dumb stuff


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> lucky I wish I could exist


I wish the RP version of me was real.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ok I find it hard to believe that
> I'm not annoying online
> I've flooded this thread with so many posts and such of dumb stuff


you're not annoying
it's funny if anything


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I wish the RP version of me was real.


I’d rather not have Matty’s situation tbh


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’d rather not have Matty’s situation tbh


Well, that makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Chris (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> wish I could


It's one of those things that comes with experience. I've given scientific presentations, managed events, and directed film crews & casts. Still nerve-wracking but the whole "fake it until you make it" thing absolutely works when it comes to gaining confidence.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

i just want my anxiety to go away :')


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> you're not annoying
> it's funny if anything


my
dumb stuff
is funny?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> my
> dumb stuff
> is funny?


yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

hhhhhhh what


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

I exist to be the bane of everyone's existence.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i just want my anxiety to go away :')


Mine never did...
It's not helping that I rarely leave the house... even before the pandemic.


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hhhhhhh what


Yes. _You're funny._


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

i exist for one purpose
keeping josuke happy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Yes. _You're funny._


_I don't get it though my sense of humor has been trash for like the past 4 years_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> iexist for one purpose
> keeping josuke happy


That sounds like rather difficult way to live.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

I exist.... because I exist.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> That sounds like rather difficult way to live.


nah i like it

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _I don't get it though my sense of humor has been trash for like the past 4 years_


_same but people still think I'm funny somehow_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Well now I just realized my OC's purpose to make me happy so hhhhhhhh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

okay if I don't come back in an hour assume I slipped on something and injured my neck
or something


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

Alright Seastar in Tomodachi is being chaotic. First she dated my oc then they broke up and now she likes Diavolo- wth


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Alright Seastar in Tomodachi is being chaotic. First she dated my oc then they broke up and now she likes Diavolo- wth


_what_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Alright Seastar in Tomodachi is being chaotic. First she dated my oc then they broke up and now she likes Diavolo- wth


That's... nothing like me.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

Hhh stop liking people plz k thx Seastar


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hhh stop liking people plz k thx Seastar


Real me wouldn't even do dating lol


----------



## Chris (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i exist for one purpose
> keeping josuke happy


This is an unhealthy purpose. You should try to find more independent goals.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

G O O D Diavolo regected her. He's like 50 something Seastar- hhh

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> This is an unhealthy purpose. You should try to find more independent goals.


^^^^^^^^ this

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020

Bruh if you exist to soully make someone happy then neither of you won't be happy Abri-


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> This is an unhealthy purpose. You should try to find more independent goals.


well-
idk what else i live for :/
there's n o t h i n g
except maybe art


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Actually, I think I live for my obsessions...
....and I just realized this forum counts as one.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> well-
> idk what else i live for :/
> there's n o t h i n g
> except maybe art





Spoiler: So I guess you forgot



about Jesus are you putting a mere mortal above the Lord?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Spoiler: So I guess you forgot
> 
> 
> 
> about Jesus are you putting a mere mortal above the Lord?


um-

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020

oh **** this is awkward


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> um-
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> 
> oh **** this is awkward


You really not do that. He's just a human. 



Spoiler: .



Josuke didn't die for your son's so you have a chance to go to heaven. Jesus did.


----------



## Chris (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> well-
> idk what else i live for :/
> there's n o t h i n g
> except maybe art


Here is a new objective for you: find more things worth living for. A person can walk away from you. To live a fulfilled life you should make sure to have goals that are not dependent on a specific person. 

e.g. if my long-term partner (who I have plans to marry and raise children with) were to walk away from me tomorrow, I still have my creative projects; my volunteer jobs helping young people and supporting Scottish writers; my family; my close friends; my role here on TBT; and my work in the health sciences to give me a reason to wake-up and carry on the next day. It's not a good idea to put all of your eggs in one basket. 

Given that you are a young teenager, I would suggest your studies and developing more hobbies/interests to be the best way for you to build towards having more rounded goals right now.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You really not do that. He's just a human.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


;;
now I feel guilty


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

I mean. _if _Seàn were to break up with me (Not that he would because that would be a catastrophic mistake that would cause significant damage to him and me) then at least I have my other goals like finishing my novel improving my art and finishing college.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> if you can @ people I will too >:C
> I'll activate my trap card! @Saltyy


I've been summoned


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 29, 2020)

It finally decided to rain for once where i live and now my dog wont stop shaking or shut up because of the lightning/thunder hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I mean. _if _Seàn were to break up with me (Not that he would because that would be a catastrophic mistake that would cause significant damage to him and me) then at least I have my other goals like finishing my novel improving my art and finishing college.


this is just making me realize how i don't have much to work towards if something ever did happen


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I've been summoned


Hi hello we're discussing Abri's unhealthy obsession with Josuke and other various things


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hi hello we're discussing Abri's unhealthy obsession with Josuke and other various things


shut uP


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> this is just making me realize how i don't have much to work towards if something ever did happen


Better find something.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



ohare01 said:


> shut uP


I shall not.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Better find something.


hhhhh thinking about it makes me sad tho


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hi hello we're discussing Abri's unhealthy obsession with Josuke and other various things


ok


----------



## Chris (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> this is just making me realize how i don't have much to work towards if something ever did happen


Becoming aware of this is the first step. The next step is experimenting with new things and figuring out what else is important to you.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

I don't know how to help


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

I'm remembering again that I hate my future


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm remembering again that I hate my future


y same


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Hola amigos


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Hi


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

@Seastar


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

I guess I'm here...
I need to keep myself awake for 7-8 more hours aaaaaaa


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Hi


your pfp is mood


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 312021
> @Seastar


Wha- Huh?
*saves*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> your pfp is mood


ok


----------



## Chris (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I don't know how to help



You're in the same place in life as she is, so don't feel bad if you feel you cannot help. 

Helping teenagers and young adults figure out their future, developing good habits for improving mental health, advising them on how to maintain healthy relationships, etc is literally something I've spent the past two years focused on through an organisation here in the UK. It's a job for me. When I help people on TBT I'm technically "off the clock" but I can't just ignore these things either.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

I dunno what to do


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ok


ok

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 312022
> 
> I dunno what to do


_*my discord pfp is Upa
noooooo*_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 312022
> 
> I dunno what to do


So yours doesn't count


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 312022
> 
> I dunno what to do


But Sonic, _*you had an anime.*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> So yours doesn't count


Nope
And if me posting that counts as my opinion 
I've created a paradox


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

does mine count as from an anime


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> So yours doesn't count


ok but you're an inkling version of an anime character


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

my opinion doesn't count


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> my opinion doesn't count


LMAO


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ok but you're an inkling version of an anime character


h m


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Sonic says: You can't use this because it's from an anime.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> h m


im not im just sad

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



Seastar said:


> Sonic says: You can't use this because it's from an anime.


Sonic says: that's the only exception


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> im not im just sad
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> 
> ...


sonic is a hypocrite


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

What if I'm an anime _Inkling?_

i beat the sytem


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I need to tone down my online persona, it's gotten out of hand.


*No it’s perfect*

I on the other hand am just very sarcastic and ends up having a panic attack every 2-3 weeks


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> sonic is a hypocrite


Sonic says: My anime is the only good anime, the rest are trash


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> What if I'm an anime _Inkling?_
> 
> i beat the sytem


hold up I have one inkling manga book

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Sonic says: My anime is the only good anime, the rest are trash


*saltyy is aggressively typing*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *No it’s perfect*


I take the form of a fetus weeb
I'm not so sure


----------



## Chris (Aug 29, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *No it’s perfect*
> 
> I on the other hand am just very sarcastic and ends up having a panic attack every 2-3 weeks


Why a panic attack?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I take the form of a fetus weeb
> I'm not so sure


Frog, i’m a filthy weeb with JoJo brainrot, you’re fine lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

sonic has yee'd his last haw


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Frog, i’m a filthy weeb with JoJo brainrot, you’re fine lol


_bro that's exactly me but
like
Nanbaka_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

i am officially a weeb


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i am officially a weeb


At least judging from your title you’ve accepted you’re the one who makes the propaganda posters for the Basement


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

GUYS GOOD NEWS I STILL HAVE A PIECE OF RICE CANDY LEFT


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Frog, i’m a filthy weeb with JoJo brainrot, you’re fine lol


ok but same


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> At least judging from your title you’ve accepted you’re the one who makes the propaganda posters for the Basement


haha yeah
wAIT WHAT


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> sonic has yee'd his last haw











_*Here you go.*_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> haha yeah
> wAIT WHAT


*The. Propaganda. Posters.*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 312031
> View attachment 312028
> View attachment 312032
> _*Here you go.*_


_*Sonic*_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Why a panic attack?


idk
it just seems to happen a lot


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 312031
> View attachment 312028
> View attachment 312032
> _*Here you go.*_


oh dang seastar did some digging


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 312031
> View attachment 312028
> View attachment 312032
> _*Here you go.*_


sonic said it not sega therefore I can shoot them


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

I should get up, those skeletons aren’t going to tame themselves


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh dang seastar did some digging


btw I'm almost done with season 1 of nanbaka
1 more episode and it's onto season 2


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 312031
> View attachment 312028
> View attachment 312032
> _*Here you go.*_


Cstar destroys persona weeb with facts and logic 2020 colorized


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> btw I'm almost done with season 1 of nanbaka
> 1 more episode and it's onto season 2


Ayyy
Also I must warn you of the season 2 opening
It's the same song just it was kinda meh to me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Cstar destroys persona weeb with facts and logic 2020 colorized


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *BOOM*


I destroy this quote with my canon 2020 uncolorized


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I destroy this quote with my canon 2020 uncolorized


I can't think of a good comeback help me fellow weeb


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I can't think of a good comeback help me fellow weeb


guns


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 29, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> guns
> View attachment 312035


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 312033





Rosie977 said:


> I destroy this quote with my canon 2020 uncolorized


*filthy weeb*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> guns
> View attachment 312035


soumds goomb to me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 312034
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> 
> ...


Good meme but I'm a bit worried


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *filthy weeb*


*unfollows*


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *filthy weeb*





Saltyy said:


> *unfollows*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

I do not follow one who insults my culture


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *filthy weeb*


you're one to talk


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Good meme but I'm a bit worried


fair


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

*checking if I have any nukes left*


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *checking if I have any nukes left*


oh we always have nukes left


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I do not follow one who insults my culture


what a riveting culture
traditions here including putting down SAO and falling head-over-heels for drawings


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Cstar destroys persona weeb with facts and logic 2020 colorized


Hmm... I was trying to call out Sonic but okay


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> oh we always have nukes left





*checks watch* I wonder what time it is???

Nuke at nuke pm


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what a riveting culture
> traditions here including putting down SAO and falling head-over-heels for drawings


accurate


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what a riveting culture
> traditions here including putting down SAO and falling head-over-heels for drawings


bruh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> bruh


I mean ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 312038
> *checks watch* I wonder what time it is???
> 
> Nuke at nuke pm





Saltyy said:


> already nuked the neighborhood





Rosie977 said:


> well I already sent a meteor to the whole country


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I mean ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


bruh


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> you're one to talk


i dont watch anime except for cory in the house


Saltyy said:


> *unfollows*


noooooooo pls don't


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

What is happening-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i dont watch anime except for cory in the house
> 
> noooooooo pls don't


jokes on you I already did


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What is happening-


the weebs have emerged


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> the weebs have emerged


stopp


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i dont watch anime except for cory in the house
> 
> noooooooo pls don't


dragonromper is hunger games for weebs
and you're obsessed


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

me trying to think of a good comeback


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Cstar destroys persona weeb with facts and logic 2020 colorized


Seastar the Bean Sharpiro of the Basement question mark


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 312041
> me trying to think of a good comeback





who needs a good comeback when we have korby


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 312040


;;


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

I wouldn't call myself a weeb, but I also wouldn't say I haven't watch any anime...


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 312042
> who needs a good comeback when we have korby


Kirby really fell off


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 312042
> who needs a good comeback when we have korby


excuse me why is that not transparent


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I wouldn't call myself a weeb, but I also wouldn't say I haven't watch any anime...


A weeb is someone who watches anime
weeb


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Kirby really fell off


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ...Kurb? Uh-
> ...Wait why do you want-





ok but gearing


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> A weeb is someone who watches anime
> weeb


But then I keep seeing people talk about ones I don't know anything about... and I feel out of place...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 312045
> ok but gearing


hello kurby


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 312044


You know what i want to say that’s wrong but it isn’t


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> But then I keep seeing people talk about ones I don't know anything about... and I feel out of place...


but you're still technically a weeb


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Kiru 

Haru + kirby


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> hello kurby


No one has mentioned why fourth gear is literally 2mph long


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> You know what i want to say that’s wrong but it isn’t


therefore haru one day will break her neck to swallow a cake whole


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie wants to eat Kurb.
He ignores it and posts about gears.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

guys the deer are back


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> No one has mentioned why fourth gear is literally 2mph long


Oh no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Rosie wants to eat Kurb.
> He ignores it and posts about gears.


and posts about how we're ignoring something we know nothing about


----------



## Chris (Aug 29, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 312039


If you think the battle ends there I am sorry to disappoint you. I've quite literally spent decades dealing with gender-related issues.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> No one has mentioned why fourth gear is literally 2mph long


_because no one cares except you_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Rosie wants to eat Kurb.
> He ignores it and posts about gears.


4TH GEAR IS 2MPH LONG AND _THIS _CONCERNS YOU?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> guys the deer are back


The deer shape shifting or are there just deer in your yard


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> guys the deer are back


That's not good.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> That's not good.






i left this comment on a kevin macleod song


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _because no one cares except you_


trooth hort


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 312046
> i left this comment on a kevin macleod song


This has no relation to what you quoted from me.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> This has no relation to what you quoted from me.


SEASTAR 

SNAP ALREADY 

GOD IVE BEEN WAITING 

JUST GET MAD ALREADY


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> If you think the battle ends there I am sorry to disappoint you. I've quite literally spent decades dealing with gender-related issues.


_oh well thats ****ty_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> The deer shape shifting or are there just deer in your yard


I’m stuck as a deer and there’s a group of them nearby that want to take me with them


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> SEASTAR
> 
> SNAP ALREADY
> 
> ...


What no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

seastar better snap soon


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> SEASTAR
> 
> SNAP ALREADY
> 
> ...


PLEASE
DO SOMETHING INTERESTING


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> PLEASE
> DO SOMETHING INTERESTING


please I need her to get angry so I can bring out my popcorn


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Why do you want me to-


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What no


what if I say.... hm what should I say

*angry voomy*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Why do you want me to-


because when the quiet one snaps it's a spectacle


----------



## Chris (Aug 29, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> _oh well thats ****ty_


Life is fun.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

:C


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> because when the quiet one snaps it's a spectacle


There’s a very, very dark joke to be made here


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> There’s a very, very dark joke to be made here


?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Just watch Seastar become the Hulk


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Just watch Seastar become the Hulk


*angry OC noises*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> what if I say.... hm what should I say
> 
> *angry voomy*


Uh...? What?


Saltyy said:


> because when the quiet one snaps it's a spectacle


You don't even know how to make me angry.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 29, 2020)

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CCUeMWHpeUv/


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh...? What?
> 
> You don't even know how to make me angry.


Frick she's good


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

i made my pfp my xbox pfp

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



Seastar said:


> Uh...? What?
> 
> You don't even know how to make me angry.


Use milky star as bait to make her angery


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh...? What?
> 
> You don't even know how to make me angry.


do I need to summon calcium?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CCUeMWHpeUv/


But I need them to eat stuff


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> do I need to summon calcium?


okay but rutherfordium


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> PLEASE
> DO SOMETHING INTERESTING


This reminds me of the video of the skeleton yelling at a guy for getting a joke wrong


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

@Milky star


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> okay but rutherfordium


braincell.exe stopped working


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 29, 2020)

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CDzP_FWJniy/


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> braincell.exe stopped working


what is braincell


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> do I need to summon calcium?


What does that mea-
...Oh.
Milky doesn't even do it that often.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what is braincell


I dunno that lonely thing in head


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What does that mea-
> ...Oh.
> Milky doesn't even do it that often.


calcium cosmos will soon come


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

I found my pen


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> @Milky star


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I dunno that lonely thing in head


oh the one barely alive

ohhh


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

1. Milky disappeared about 40 minutes ago.
2. She's not going to have any idea what you want her to do.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

thinkn't


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CDzP_FWJniy/


I raise you one
https://www.instagram.com/reel/CD7d9QXAD5O/?igshid=122bknwzamq0k


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> 1. Milky disappeared about 40 minutes ago.
> 2. She's not going to have any idea what you want her to do.


True anger is barely losing in ranimaker


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> True anger is barely losing in ranimaker


Amen


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> thinkn't


yes


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> True anger is barely losing in ranimaker


I legitimately can't relate to that. You think I actually play?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 312045
> ok but gearing


whenever you post forza i get sad because i understand none of this


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

If i posted this and then deleted my account what would y’all think


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I legitimately can't relate to that. You think I actually play?


:C


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I legitimately can't relate to that. You think I actually play?


what do you play then


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what do you play then


kirby


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> kirby


kirby star allies was filler change my mine


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I legitimately can't relate to that. You think I actually play?


Oh wait i forgot


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what do you play then


Hmm... The last thing I was playing was Animal Crossing.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> kirby star allies was filler change my mine


Kurb it’s very dangerous to interact with land mines


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

I’m literally the only male here i think
besides josuke


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’m literally the only male here i think
> besides josuke


_Bold of you to assume-_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

everybody gangsta til someone has a clash blaster in tower


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

I hope I captured the essence of true fear


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> everybody gangsta til someone has a clash blaster in tower


Anyone who uses Blasters are trash pass it on


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 312050
> I hope I captured the essence of true fear


Uh


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> kirby star allies was filler change my mine


Hmm... I'm not feeling anything.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Uh


It's coming along quite swell


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Anyone who uses Blasters are trash pass it on


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Anyone who uses Blasters are trash pass it on


Luna blaster*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 312052


What does this mean, very ominous


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Hey, @Seastar, i’ve gotta question for ya.


Spoiler






WHAT’S THE CAPITAL OF MINNESOTA?




	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Anyone who uses Blasters are trash pass it on


I see no problem with this statEment


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Anyone who uses Blasters are trash pass it on


Someone's jealous


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Also, everything's going to have a lot less of an effect on me since I know what you're doing.


Kurb said:


> Hey, @Seastar, i’ve gotta question for ya.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


You think I know? I don't.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Also, everything's going to have a lot less of an effect on me since I know what you're doing.
> 
> You think I know? I don't.


NESS GOTTA GLOCK


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> What does this mean, very ominous


one time


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> NESS GOTTA GLOCK


Okay? But I like Ness.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Bold of you to assume-_


_*what?*_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Someone's jealous


You hit someone they die instantly, you miss them and they still die. Not to mention it’s long ranged so only cowards and campers use it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay? But I like Ness.


Okay but are you a part of the earthbound fandom


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> kirby star allies was filler change my mine


Extra Epic Yarn and Battle Royale are more like filler


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Okay but are you a part of the earthbound fandom


Let me think....
......
Well, it is one of my favorite games.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> You hit someone they die instantly, you miss them and they still die. Not to mention it’s long ranged so only cowards and campers use it


But wouldn't that mean
It's a good weapon


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> kirby star allies was filler change my mine


okay but Kirby and the rainbow curse


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> okay but Kirby and the rainbow curse


I liked the music more than the rest of the game... so yeah...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> okay but Kirby and the rainbow curse


Forgot about that one. That was only good for the music


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

QUICK YLWC HOW DOES MATTY LOOK LIKE


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

if you guys haven’t watched the movie named 2012 i suggest you do


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Kirby and the rainbow curse was so trash 

I'm a Kirby fan so I still played it but said **** it on the boss
came back like a year later to finish it


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> But wouldn't that mean
> It's a good weapon


It means it’s a cheap one, having other weapons is useless if there’s a meta, only kids who are too **** at the game to play a fair weapon defend it by saying “bUt ThAt MeAnS iTs A gOoD wEaPoN”


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> QUICK YLWC HOW DOES MATTY LOOK LIKE


Like, right now?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> It means it’s a cheap one, having other weapons is useless if there’s a meta, only kids who are too **** at the game to play a fair weapon defend it by saying “bUt ThAt MeAnS iTs A gOoD wEaPoN”


_are you implying what I think you're implying my good sir_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Like, right now?View attachment 312053


human form


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Kirby and the rainbow curse was so trash
> 
> I'm a Kirby fan so I still played it but said **** it on the boss
> came back like a year later to finish it


I’m a MASSIVE Kirby fan and I thought that was extremely weak. Dark Crafter is the lamest kirby villain


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Like, right now?View attachment 312053


kill it with fire


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> human form


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> It means it’s a cheap one, having other weapons is useless if there’s a meta, only kids who are too **** at the game to play a fair weapon defend it by saying “bUt ThAt MeAnS iTs A gOoD wEaPoN”


let people do what they feel like 

remind me to exclusively play a clash blaster if I ever meet you in splatoon


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> kill it with fire


...I’d rather not have arson committed on me


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _are you implying what I think you're implying my good sir_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> 
> ...


Yes i am, if you have to use a cheap weapon to get wins you probably aren’t good. Defending a cheap weapon by saying its just good is invalid because the point of the game is to have a variety of balanced weapons so the only factor involved is skill, not hiding from the enemy and camping


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m a MASSIVE Kirby fan and I thought that was extremely weak. Dark Crafter is the lamest kirby villain


 Necrodeus was definitely more threatening.


Kurb said:


> kill it with fire


_*Leave the deer child alone.*_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Anyone who uses Blasters are trash pass it on


splat roller supremacy


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> It means it’s a cheap one, having other weapons is useless if there’s a meta, only kids who are too **** at the game to play a fair weapon defend it by saying “bUt ThAt MeAnS iTs A gOoD wEaPoN”


i use clash blaster and luna blaster sometimes so thx


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> let people do what they feel like
> 
> remind me to exclusively play a clash blaster if I ever meet you in splatoon


No i don’t think i will


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Yes i am, if you have to use a cheap weapon to get wins you probably aren’t good. Defending a cheap weapon by saying its just good is invalid because the point of the game is to have a variety of balanced weapons so the only factor involved is skill, not hiding from the enemy and camping


I'm so confused
Like the weapon is in the game
I don't know why it shouldn't be used?
I mean I don't use it but still


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Necrodeus was definitely more threatening.
> 
> _*Leave the deer child alone.*_


((Low-key he’s one of my favorite villains in Kirby. Only the SA villains and nightmare are better imo))

yea, what she said


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> No i don’t think i will


:/


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Necrodeus was definitely more threatening.
> 
> _*Leave the deer child alone.*_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> No i don’t think i will


come on man


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


>


....Emojis?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


>


Please don’t


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Well now I'm gonna play clash blaster out of spite


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

inkbrush go splashsplishsplaishsplooshsplishsplashsploonch


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....Emojis?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

Eh whatever, arguing over a game seems pretty immature for both ends of the argument. Agree to disagree lmao


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


>


...You know that just looks like a water gu-
*O H*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


>


Wait why was I a fire emoji


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Well now I'm gonna play clash blaster out of spite


You momster


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


>


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ...You know that just looks like a water gu-
> *O H*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You momster


momster

also just noticed my lizard has sand not beans


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


>


....Do you really want to do that?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....Do you really want to do that?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar is Cthulu she took a bight out of the mountains by the ocean


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

@ProbablyNotJosuke since you are a confirmed *GAMER *i read someone's profile on roblox that said that camping was a strategy how do you respond to that


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


>


....Good luck with that.


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Seastar is Cthulu she took a bight out of the mountains by the ocean


What are you talking about?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Seastar is Cthulu she took a bight out of the mountains by the ocean


Water: @Seastar 
Earth: @FrogslimeOfficial 
Air: @Rosie 
Fire: @Kurb


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

camping is a strategy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Water: @Seastar
> Earth: @FrogslimeOfficial
> Air: @Rosie
> Fire: @Kurb


It all changed when the fire nation attacked, huh.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Water: @Seastar
> Earth: @FrogslimeOfficial
> Air: @Rosie
> Fire: @Kurb


...No, water is my weakness.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Water: @Seastar
> Earth: @FrogslimeOfficial
> Air: @Rosie
> Fire: @Kurb


who did you ping


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

They are RIGHT OUTSIDE my camping spot


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ...No, water is my weakness.


exactly


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What are you talking about?


a bight


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> They are RIGHT OUTSIDE my camping spot


spawncampers


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> who did you ping


Oh my gosh-
Oh no
We don't even know her-


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh my gosh-
> Oh no
> We don't even know her-


_*KURB*_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

okay what


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> spawncampers


IDK what you’re talking about but these murder deer want to take me away


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> who did you ping


OHHOHJWWHWHWHWHWHWHWHWHWHWHWHWHHWHWHWHWW


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> okay what


make seastar mad


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> okay what


make seatsraa anger


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> make seastar mad


...Good luck with that. You guys keep making me laugh instead.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> make seatsraa anger


seatsraa


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ...Good luck with that. You guys keep making me laugh instead.






does my pfp make you angery


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

Why am I to anger seastar?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

LMAO this is too funny


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 312060
> does my pfp make you angery


No? It's just a frog with a gun.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> @ProbablyNotJosuke since you are a confirmed *GAMER *i read someone's profile on roblox that said that camping was a strategy how do you respond to that


Lmao i feel like some politician being interviewed
_Um yes we will construct a great wall to keep out the campers and delete Roblox_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Why am I to anger seastar?


why not


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Why am I to anger seastar?


Do it


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Why am I to anger seastar?


I don't know why but they want to see me angry...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

do it pls


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> No? It's just a frog with a gun.


flipnote frog you uncultured ***** **** ****,***************** ** *!


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 312060
> does my pfp make you angery


kurb has a tik tonk!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Lmao i feel like some politician being interviewed
> _Um yes we will construct a great wall to keep out the campers and delete Roblox_


nOoOooOoOoOooo


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> flipnote frog you uncultured ***** **** ****,***************** ** *!


.....You're doing this after being suspended for a week?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> kurb has a tik tonk!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?


@Ha2ne Miku 
Bet five bucks they’ll respond


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> kurb has a tik tonk!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?


_tink tonk?
why would k u r b y have a *tink tonk???*_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .....You're doing this after being suspended for a week?


When you can hold something up in court you do it


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> When you can hold something up in court you do it


I do wha-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> @Ha2ne Miku
> Bet five bucks they’ll respond


ill take you up on that


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> @Ha2ne Miku
> Bet five bucks they’ll respond


why are you just @ing random people


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> why are you just @ing random people


let's @ all of tbt


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> let's @ all of tbt


that is a teribl idea


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Okay I think the deer left


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

I hold the title of Kurb’s 100th tinktonk follower I am proud


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> that is a teribl idea


_no it's a *wondrfl *idea_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> that is a teribl idea


Starting it off with @XaK


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I hold the title of Kurb’s 100th tinktonk follower I am proud


kurb do you really have a tink tonk


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

Alright Seastar. Why do you love Splatoon so much? It's such a trashy game. You're no good at it and all you ever do is go on and on and on about it. Like my god save it for someone who cares because I sure don't. Maybe you'll be good if you knew what you were actual doing. And don't get me started on your unhealthy obsession with Kirby. He's just a dumb pink blob who crap what's so good about him? Nothing. God you're the single most annoying person I ever met. You need to act like more of an adult. You're not setting a good role model for the younger ones here. :/


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> kurb do you really have a tink tonk


@kurbusmax
ya


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Ugh... I need caffeine... I'll be back...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Alright Seastar. Why do you love Splatoon so much? It's such a trashy game. You're no good at it and all you ever do is go on and on and on about it. Like my god save it for someone who cares because I sure don't. Maybe you'll be good if you knew what you were actual doing. And don't get me started on your unhealthy obsession with Kirby. He's just a dumb pink blob who crap what's so good about him? Nothing. God you're the single most annoying person I ever met. You need to act like more of an adult. You're not setting a good role model for the younger ones here. :/


(pvz music starts playing)


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Alright Seastar. Why do you love Splatoon so much? It's such a trashy game. You're no good at it and all you ever do is go on and on and on about it. Like my god save it for someone who cares because I sure don't. Maybe you'll be good if you knew what you were actual doing. And don't get me started on your unhealthy obsession with Kirby. He's just a dumb pink blob who crap what's so good about him? Nothing. God you're the single most annoying person I ever met. You need to act like more of an adult. You're not setting a good role model for the younger ones here. :/


oh no


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Alright Seastar. Why do you love Splatoon so much? It's such a trashy game. You're no good at it and all you ever do is go on and on and on about it. Like my god save it for someone who cares because I sure don't. Maybe you'll be good if you knew what you were actual doing. And don't get me started on your unhealthy obsession with Kirby. He's just a dumb pink blob who crap what's so good about him? Nothing. God you're the single most annoying person I ever met. You need to act like more of an adult. You're not setting a good role model for the younger ones here. :/


wh


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

hello


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> kurb do you really have a tink tonk


Do _you _have a DingDong?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> wh


how to make Seastar mad 101


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

Yall said to make her mad- so let's see how this will work


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Alright Seastar. Why do you love Splatoon so much? It's such a trashy game. You're no good at it and all you ever do is go on and on and on about it. Like my god save it for someone who cares because I sure don't. Maybe you'll be good if you knew what you were actual doing. And don't get me started on your unhealthy obsession with Kirby. He's just a dumb pink blob who crap what's so good about him? Nothing. God you're the single most annoying person I ever met. You need to act like more of an adult. You're not setting a good role model for the younger ones here. :/


Bruh that’s gonna hurt not anger


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> how to make Seastar mad 101


@SplatQueen probably wants to meet sostaar


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> hello


kurb has a tik tok
do what you will with this information


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Alright Seastar. Why do you love Splatoon so much? It's such a trashy game. You're no good at it and all you ever do is go on and on and on about it. Like my god save it for someone who cares because I sure don't. Maybe you'll be good if you knew what you were actual doing. And don't get me started on your unhealthy obsession with Kirby. He's just a dumb pink blob who crap what's so good about him? Nothing. God you're the single most annoying person I ever met. You need to act like more of an adult. You're not setting a good role model for the younger ones here. :/


do you have a KoFi?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> @SplatQueen probably wants to meet sostaar


their pfp
uhhhhhh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

*i don't know how to anger people- We all know it's not true-*

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



Kurb said:


> do you have a KoFi?


a what


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Alright Seastar. Why do you love Splatoon so much? It's such a trashy game. You're no good at it and all you ever do is go on and on and on about it. Like my god save it for someone who cares because I sure don't. Maybe you'll be good if you knew what you were actual doing. And don't get me started on your unhealthy obsession with Kirby. He's just a dumb pink blob who crap what's so good about him? Nothing. God you're the single most annoying person I ever met. You need to act like more of an adult. You're not setting a good role model for the younger ones here. :/


;;


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *i don't know how to anger people- We all know it's not true-*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> 
> ...


say something controversial


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

what's going on today now


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *i don't know how to anger people- We all know it's not true-*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> 
> ...


patreon


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> what's going on today now


kurb has tink tonk


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> say something controversial


spy kids is a documentary


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> kurb has a tik tok
> do what you will with this information


I knew that, doesn't shock me, it is kurb after all


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Legit thought there was dry ketchup on my leg and I panicked but turns out it was just blood that my bandaid couldn’t seem to hold so it’s fine


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Alright Seastar. Why do you love Splatoon so much? It's such a trashy game. You're no good at it and all you ever do is go on and on and on about it. Like my god save it for someone who cares because I sure don't. Maybe you'll be good if you knew what you were actual doing. And don't get me started on your unhealthy obsession with Kirby. He's just a dumb pink blob who crap what's so good about him? Nothing. God you're the single most annoying person I ever met. You need to act like more of an adult. You're not setting a good role model for the younger ones here. :/


.........
No, that's how to make me sad...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Legit thought there was dry ketchup on my leg and I panicked but turns out it was just blood that my bandaid couldn’t seem to hold so it’s fine


wha


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299491380633325568Okay but this is happening 
He’s legit panicking i think


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .........
> No, that's how to make me sad...


b r u h w a i t


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .........
> No, that's how to make me sad...


oh no
SEASTAR SHE DIDNT MEAN IT


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> wha


I’m gonna rip it off


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I’m gonna rip it off


why


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> b r u h w a i t


Oh boy


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

*Abort mission- Mission failed*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .........
> No, that's how to make me sad...


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> b r u h w a i t


yuor a meano


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why


Band-Aid failed its job time to lay it off


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> b r u h w a i t





ohare01 said:


> oh no
> SEASTAR SHE DIDNT MEAN IT


I know...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> yuor a meano


;;


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Band-Aid failed its job time to lay it off


just tell it to absorb better


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

*Frick I messed up *


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Guys look i’m in character


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

OH CRAP MORE BLOOD MORE BLOOD I NEED ANOTHER BAND-AID

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



Origami said:


> just tell it to absorb better


He had one job and failed


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> OH CRAP MORE BLOOD MORE BLOOD I NEED ANOTHER BAND-AID


To the out of context comments thread


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> OH CRAP MORE BLOOD MORE BLOOD I NEED ANOTHER BAND-AID


A-are you okay?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> OH CRAP MORE BLOOD MORE BLOOD I NEED ANOTHER BAND-AID


aaaaaaaaaaAAAAAA


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> OH CRAP MORE BLOOD MORE BLOOD I NEED ANOTHER BAND-AID
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> 
> ...


:c


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

BRUH BRUH BEUH THHERE ARE NO FIRST AID KITS IN THIS VAR


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> A-are you okay?


probably not


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> OH CRAP MORE BLOOD MORE BLOOD I NEED ANOTHER BAND-AID
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> 
> ...


I guess its harvest season


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> BRUH BRUH BEUH THHERE ARE NO FIRST AID KITS IN THIS VAR


Say your prayers

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



Origami said:


> that wasnt what i was doing last night either
> what is pepporoni?





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> don't die dude





Enxssi said:


> E


I have these in multiquote and they’re humorous


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> I guess its harvest season


Alright might as well use this to my advantage

Who wants to buy my leg blood


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> BRUH BRUH BEUH THHERE ARE NO FIRST AID KITS IN THIS VAR


just lick it like I do


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

....No, I can't fall asleep _*now*_...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

AH IT’S SO SLOW


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Alright might as well use this to my advantage
> 
> Who wants to buy my leg blood


ew


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....No, I can't fall asleep _*now*_...


goodnight


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> just lick it like I do


I’m not that flexible


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Alright might as well use this to my advantage
> 
> Who wants to buy my leg blood


no thank you


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

OH NO THEYRE BACK


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

....Also guys, I have hemophobia. I don't like hearing about bloo- AH


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Whelp idk what to do I got no bandages or rags

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



Seastar said:


> ....Also guys, I have hemophobia. I don't like hearing about bloo- AH


Ah my bad


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....Also guys, I have hemophobia. I don't like hearing about bloo- AH


Mm, blood


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

My life juice is coming out of my leg send medical supplies


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Mm, blood


stop that's not nice


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> goodnight


Nooo I have things to watch tonight-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I’m not that flexible


too bad break your head


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Nooo I have things to watch tonight-


AWAKEN


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> AWAKEN


I'm trying...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm trying...


RISE MY CHILD RISE


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> too bad break your head


No worries I got a napkin now I’ll just lick it off later


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm trying...


Soda


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Soda


That was why I left earlier-


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

sent kurb a special video


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

My life juice is currently being forced back into my leg where it belongs


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 29, 2020)

i reset acnh and my 2 starters are kid cat and rocket

thats kinda funny since they're both sporty ngl


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Oh no bad decision now the napkin is getting stick to my leg


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

h


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

This is what car i‘mbuying when i hit sixteen.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> i reset acnh and my 2 starters are kid cat and rocket
> 
> thats kinda funny since they're both sporty ngl


wowie


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

....Yeah, "life juice" isn't making me any less uncomfortable.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 312065
> This is what car i‘mbuying when i hit sixteen.


wait how old are you actually


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 312065
> This is what car i‘mbuying when i hit sixteen.


proof he's 14


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....Yeah, "life juice" isn't making me any less uncomfortable.


Opaque kool aid


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Hhhh 1955 Pontiac


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 29, 2020)

I’m slepy but im not supposed to sleep bc. It’s 3 pm


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hhhh 1955 Pontiac


PEEL P50


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 312065
> This is what car i‘mbuying when i hit sixteen.


kurb is a young???????????


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I’m slepy but im not supposed to sleep bc. It’s 3 pm


Naps are neat

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



Kurb said:


> PEEL P50


1955 Pontiac


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> i reset acnh and my 2 starters are kid cat and rocket
> 
> thats kinda funny since they're both sporty ngl


Just saw that! Love the theme your going for btw


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> proof he's 14


I assumed he was like 17 at least


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I assumed he was like 17 at least


Same dude


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I assumed he was like 17 at least


When I first saw him I assumed 22


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I assumed he was like 17 at least


he's 12-14 maybe 15

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> When I first saw him I assumed 22


must've thought I was 30


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> When I first saw him I assumed 22


I assumed 20 something tbh

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



Origami said:


> he's 12-14 maybe 15
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> 
> ...


H O W


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> he's 12-14 maybe 15
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> 
> ...


Well 12 yo can’t be on the forum so bye Kurb


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

....And nobody could tell I wasn't young.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Well 12 yo can’t be on the forum so bye Kurb


noooo


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> he's 12-14 maybe 15
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> 
> ...


Nah like 25


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

farewell, kurbalicious


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Well 12 yo can’t be on the forum so bye Kurb


i will be big sad if kurb is a fetus


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 29, 2020)

i can see that i'm not the only 14yo here :,)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

If I got a punch buggy I could win Slug Bug ‘till I die


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

origami 

kurb is more mature than you


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> i can see that i'm not the only 14yo here :,)


_*bro I thought you were 18*_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Naps are neat
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> 
> ...


Peel p50


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*bro I thought you were 18*_


yeah wh

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



Kurb said:


> Peel p50


1955 PONTIAC


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

everyone is 14


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*bro I thought you were 18*_


lol nope
I look 11-12 irl
I'm a suuper late bloomer so thinking i was 18 would be impossible


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Nah like 25


I felt that


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> everyone is 14
> View attachment 312068


Wdym?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yeah wh
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> 
> ...


PEEL
PEE FITTY


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> everyone is 14
> View attachment 312068


*sweats*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> everyone is 14
> View attachment 312068


This must be what age my mental state is then


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> everyone is 14
> View attachment 312068


all the teens of the forum hang out here


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

I FORGOT I HAD MY PFP SET AS RHIS AND I PANICKEDDD


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> all the teens of the forum hang out here


my generation runs brewsters cafe


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> PEEL
> PEE FITTY


SLUG BUG


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Blue jays go after wasps. All the more reason they’re my favorite birds


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> all the teens of the forum hang out here


yo teens 

this is totes yeet


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

Gender Role Test
					

This test measures your personality on the basis of gender roles and the cultural conceptions of gender.




					www.idrlabs.com


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> yo teens
> 
> this is totes yeet


Buckling up is totes yeet yo

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



Milky star said:


> Gender Role Test
> 
> 
> This test measures your personality on the basis of gender roles and the cultural conceptions of gender.
> ...


Aight


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Gender Role Test
> 
> 
> This test measures your personality on the basis of gender roles and the cultural conceptions of gender.
> ...


no thank


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Buckling up is totes yeet yo
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> 
> ...


P
e
e
l
P
5
0


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Gender Role Test
> 
> 
> This test measures your personality on the basis of gender roles and the cultural conceptions of gender.
> ...


what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Question

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



Kurb said:


> P
> e
> e
> l
> ...


HONDA CIVIC


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 312072
> Question


what


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Gender Role Test
> 
> 
> This test measures your personality on the basis of gender roles and the cultural conceptions of gender.
> ...


Do I dare-


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 312072
> Question
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> ...


yea I don't get it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

These are my results-


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 312072
> Question
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> ...


PEEL
P50


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

I’m not content

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



Kurb said:


> PEEL
> P50


lemon


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

@Seastar this your car?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 312077
> I’m not content
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> ...


Wait this doesn’t add up

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020




I don’t like this no I refuse


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Well... It's pretty much what I expected myself to be...


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 312077
> I’m not content
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> ...


whres the test lol


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Gender Role Test
> 
> 
> This test measures your personality on the basis of gender roles and the cultural conceptions of gender.
> ...


my results



this is just proof I have zero gender lol


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

should I do the test


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> whres the test lol











						Gender Role Test
					

This test measures your personality on the basis of gender roles and the cultural conceptions of gender.




					www.idrlabs.com


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> should I do the test


yusss


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Yup that makes sense


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

alright


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> View attachment 312084
> Yup that makes sense


Heh
_Niceeeee_


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 29, 2020)

The next Island I make is going to be named Kangaroo Island

i hear it's really *hopping*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Heh
> _Niceeeee_


Beat me to it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Heh
> _Niceeeee_


OH GOSH I JUST REALIZED


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> The next Island I make is going to be named Kangaroo Island
> 
> i hear it's really *hopping*


Y’all’s overloading with kangaroos? They’re an underrated species for sure


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 29, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 312083


I actually rlly didn’t expect this lol


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all’s overloading with kangaroos? They’re an underrated species for sure


It was a reference to ATLA
I just thought about it randomly and now I kinda want to make it my next island after this forest-towny theme


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 29, 2020)

Hi, do you sell food?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> It was a reference to ATLA
> I just thought about it randomly and now I kinda want to make it my next island after this forest-towny theme


ATLA?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Haha skin go crack


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Hi, do you sell food?


no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Hi, do you sell food?


Whatcha lookin for


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Hi, do you sell food?


You don’t want to eat stuff from Evwirt


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Hi, do you sell food?


Uh... what kind of food?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Hi, do you sell food?


oh yeah I do


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Whatcha lookin for


A burger.


Your Local Wild Child said:


> You don’t want to eat stuff from Evwirt


Don't care, I'm hungry.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> A burger.
> 
> Don't care, I'm hungry.


AIght I’ll serve up the best Krabby Patty


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Don't care, I'm hungry.


Like, you _really _don’t want to eat this stuff. You’ll get cursed


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ATLA?


Avatar: The Last Airbender


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 29, 2020)

nicee


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

I should make a Basement Dwellers starter pack
But what should I put?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



Lothitine said:


> View attachment 312090
> nicee


WHat test is that?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> AIght I’ll serve up the best Krabby Patty


Yum! Now how much do I pay ya?


Your Local Wild Child said:


> Like, you _really _don’t want to eat this stuff. You’ll get cursed


Okay, whatever you say. At least I have a krabby patty now.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Avatar: The Last Airbender


Ah okay! I’m not too familiar with the series lol. I just had to ask cuz I’m thinking of going single species deer


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I should make a Basement Dwellers starter pack
> But what should I put?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> ...


Memes
A nintendo switch (bc animal crossing and all that fun splatoon stuff)
AI Generated quotes
That's all i've got


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Yum! Now how much do I pay ya?
> 
> Okay, whatever you say. At least I have a krabby patty now.


Enough money to add to my sticker addiction


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I should make a Basement Dwellers starter pack
> But what should I put?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> ...


hatching skeletons
soap
hot Lego people
frozen peanut butter
squid cult


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 312090
> nicee


i thought that was the political compass for a sec lol
was gonna go same


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> hatching skeletons
> soap
> hot Lego people
> frozen peanut butter
> squid cult


I need _more_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I should make a Basement Dwellers starter pack
> But what should I put?


Deer should be in there


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> hatching skeletons
> soap
> hot Lego people
> frozen peanut butter
> squid cult


The squid cult never ends with me around.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I need _more_


kurb degradation


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Enough money to add to my sticker addiction


Not sure if this will cover the costs but I'll pay you 20 cookies (aka not real money).


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I need _more_


uhh
umm
Childhood junk
The club penguin dance
Small talk
Food
just thought of some more


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Not sure if this will cover the costs but I'll pay you 20 cookies (aka not real money).


Will do!
I can resell them for a high price


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I need _more_


uhhhh
more cults idk


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

I’ll get to work on it when I get home
Anyways


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Aaaaaaaaa 7 PM feels so far away-


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I’ll get to work on it when I get home
> Anyways


is your avatar a representation of you before and after sonic highschool


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Anyways what’s y’all’s plans for the future


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 29, 2020)

oop


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> is your avatar a representation of you before and after sonic highschool


yes

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020

I choose to forget that experience


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Anyways what’s y’all’s plans for the future


to eat kfc


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Anyways what’s y’all’s plans for the future


Getting away from the herd again...they got me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

I found a band-aid in a wallet this is good


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Anyways what’s y’all’s plans for the future


get married


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

frog
there is a sonic related video i sent you, go check it out its way past cool


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Because of SONIC HIGH SCHOOL I can never look at pretzels the same way again
They were some of my favorites
Super salty
Dipped in mustard
And now that’s ruined

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



Origami said:


> frog
> there is a sonic related video i sent you, go check it out its way past cool


aight wait like an hour or somethin


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

Hm


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Anyways what’s y’all’s plans for the future


I don't have any right now. I'm just trying to enjoy what I have... I don't know how much longer this will last... When it stops, I will enter depression.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Because of SONIC HIGH SCHOOL I can never look at pretzels the same way again
> They were some of my favorites
> Super salty
> Dipped in mustard
> And now that’s ruined


why

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 312097
> Hm


wowiewowiewowie


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> 
> ...


Just like an actual jojo character woooo


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Just like an actual jojo character woooo


no ur just soft


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Ok then


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> 
> ...


There was a descriptive bathroom scene


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 312097
> Hm


i think the reason mine isnt that high is because i left a lot in the middle lol
i think i drove the fembar down with the lack of empathy


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> There was a descriptive bathroom scene


why


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 312100


What is that-


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no ur just soft


I refuse


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I refuse


softtt uwu


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why


Because a prepubescent child who just got home from health class wrote the fanfic


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Because a prepubescent child who just got home from health class wrote the fanfic


aH


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> softtt uwu


Noooooo i’m not


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> There was a descriptive bathroom scene


oh yeah i forgot about that
iconic


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Noooooo i’m not


u r


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> oh yeah i forgot about that
> iconic


I wish I could forget


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 29, 2020)

i'm gonna name my island marineland after that one place in jumpstart 3d virtual world
jkjk

I'm naming it Barnacle Bay or something along the lines of aquatic to simulate my love for marine stuff and spongebob as well as that I grew up about an hour-30mins away from a beach, also tryna throw in a mix of forest to simulate that part of my island
also I think i'm gonna base the town part of my island to be near a beach (which i mean it technically is but you know what i mean.. right?)


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What is that-











						Dark Core Personality Test
					

This test will give you your scores on the 9 scales related to the Dark Core of Personality.




					www.idrlabs.com


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

I went to get a snack after reading some chapters
I almost threw up
Stomach acid dOES NOT TASTE GOOD


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> i'm gonna name my island marineland after that one place in jumpstart 3d virtual world
> jkjk
> 
> I'm naming it Barnacle Bay or something along the lines of aquatic to simulate my love for marine stuff and spongebob as well as that I grew up about an hour-30mins away from a beach, also tryna throw in a mix of forest to simulate that part of my island
> also I think i'm gonna base the town part of my island to be near a beach (which i mean it technically is but you know what i mean.. right?)


Sounds good!


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Dark Core Personality Test
> 
> 
> This test will give you your scores on the 9 scales related to the Dark Core of Personality.
> ...


so this test will tell me how horrible i am right


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Dark Core Personality Test
> 
> 
> This test will give you your scores on the 9 scales related to the Dark Core of Personality.
> ...


....I got redirected for some reason and I closed the tab immediately. Must be some shady ads on the page.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> so this test will tell me how horrible i am right


yeah
im apparently pretty bad myself lol


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> u r


No u


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

I’m taking the dark core test
This is hard


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Okay, I decided to try the link again since it's the same website from last time.
Nothing weird happened this time...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> No u


no no u


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

look at those numbers damn


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Does picking on myself count


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Dark Core Personality Test
> 
> 
> This test will give you your scores on the 9 scales related to the Dark Core of Personality.
> ...


I will not take that because id like to believe im good

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 312109
> Does picking on myself count


no ur not a loser


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

i feel like this could be higher, maybe i'll try again


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no no u


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 312114


nO
u soft


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 29, 2020)

okay my island name shall be...

Finfall!
I think it's a nice town name with a hint of aquatic, and the fall part represents the forest. Gonna make it eerie to represent my favorite world in mario bros. u, soda jungle (w5)
anyways...

my sibling started beating a fly up and i think my dog just witnessed the murder because she's scared again


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

This can’t be right
But I guess I am pretty spiteful


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> nO
> u soft


Fine but you’re softer muhahaha


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 312115
> This can’t be right
> But I guess I am pretty spiteful


I thought I’d be pretty dark


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

should i be concerned


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 312115
> This can’t be right
> But I guess I am pretty spiteful


Does this make up for my 20% darker lol


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

poggers


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Does this make up for my 20% darker lol


Uhm idk lol


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Hmm... Okay.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Low-key dissapointed in my lightness and high-key scared of Ori


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Fine but you’re softer muhahaha


uGhHhhhjbvhjanqcfqjam
fine úvù


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 312118
> Hmm... Okay.


omg


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Low-key dissapointed in my lightness and high-key scared of Ori


you're more spiteful than i am


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> you're more spiteful than i am


I mean
I _was _talking about spiting Josuke earlier
And the frozen spicy peanut butter thing


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

also why would you be scared


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> also why would you be scared


Idk maybe the high dark core score with the high machiavellianism, psychopathy, and sadism


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

I gave in and took it



Wowie


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I gave in and took it
> View attachment 312124
> Wowie


WHy are y’all so... morally good


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> WHy are y’all so... morally good


idk


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 29, 2020)

so. iapparently am very ,,,,


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Idk maybe the high dark core score with the high machiavellianism, psychopathy, and sadism


i may have the tools of the trade but that doesnt mean i use them


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

Hold on artist is doing several projects at once h

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



Lothitine said:


> View attachment 312123
> so. iapparently am very ,,,,


Gimmie link


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> i may have the tools of the trade but that doesnt mean i use them


fair point but you’re pretty cursed so idk man


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

woah


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

What is happen


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

i just have the evil cocktail, sadism machiwhatever and psychopathy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 312125
> woah


No way Jose


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 312125
> woah


but did you answer honestly


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> i just have the evil cocktail, sadism machiwhatever and psychopathy


machiavellianism


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 312125
> woah


Holy **** I did not expect that from you


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I mean
> I _was _talking about spiting Josuke earlier
> And the frozen spicy peanut butter thing


Pray tell


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hold on artist is doing several projects at once h
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> 
> ...











						Dark Core Personality Test
					

This test will give you your scores on the 9 scales related to the Dark Core of Personality.




					www.idrlabs.com
				




	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 312125
> woah


oh ****


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

...Why am I the lightest one?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ...Why am I the lightest one?


idk
but im 2nd :')


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Pray tell





Seastar said:


> ...Why am I the lightest one?


not a big surprise tbh

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020

Whoops accidentally quoted Josuke


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Well, there were a lot of questions on that where I basically thought "Of course not!".


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Well, there were a lot of questions on that where I basically thought "Of course not!".


same


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Don't feel like taking it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Some asked for other perspectives of me and idk what others think of me so that could’ve screwed it up


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> not a big surprise tbh
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> 
> Whoops accidentally quoted Josuke


Answer the question


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Answer the question


*No*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Answer the question


take the teST


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Some asked for other perspectives of me and idk what others think of me so that could’ve screwed it up


certified cool


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Some asked for other perspectives of me and idk what others think of me so that could’ve screwed it up


I think for those I either left it in the middle or I thought "maybe not"


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> take the teST


Link please


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

since i know kurb will just strongly agree or disagree on purpose ill take my spot as the most evil tbter


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> certified cool


No


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Dark Core Personality Test
> 
> 
> This test will give you your scores on the 9 scales related to the Dark Core of Personality.
> ...


@ProbablyNotJosuke


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> since i know kurb will just strongly agree or disagree on purpose ill take my spot as the most evil tbter


I exist


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I exist


are you a psychopath tho

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020

or a master manipulator

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020

should we be scared of you
take the test and lets find out


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

I think they put onions on my burger 
If they do this one more time I swear I’ll fix that damn ice cream machine


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

origami never answered my question
he said he came from a ‘stable home’
so then does Origami is horse?!?!?!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

I've never gotten any warnings on TBT...
You guys failed at trying to make me mad earlier.
And the test said I'm 36.89% lighter than average.

....Hmm


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> are you a psychopath tho
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> 
> ...


27.something percent


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I think they put onions on my burger
> If they do this one more time I swear I’ll fix that damn ice cream machine


they always put pickl on my bruger;(


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> origami never answered my question
> he said he came from a ‘stable home’
> so then does Origami is horse?!?!?!


nah i just wasnt poor


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> nah i just wasnt poor


ok


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> 27.something percent


Saltyy
Be honest
Did you answer that quiz honestly


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> nah i just wasnt poor


i am ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> they always put pickl on my bruger;(


Funniest **** you’ve ever seen


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

I don’t need it
8 defninetely don’t need it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Saltyy
> Be honest
> Did you answer that quiz honestly


its not my fault I want to kill some people


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Just 4 more hours until I watch... uh... some cartoons.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 312130
> I don’t need it
> 8 defninetely don’t need it


8 def9tely don’t need it

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



Saltyy said:


> its not my fault I want to kill some people


I mean same but still


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 312130
> I don’t need it
> 8 defninetely don’t need it


kurbism


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Why do you guys want to kill people anyway-


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

i just wanted to grill, now i lust to kill


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Why do you guys want to kill people anyway-


I mean I wouldn’t actually do it but I feel like everyone would attempt to eliminate someone during the purge if they could


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> 8 def9tely don’t need it
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> 
> ...


1 NRED 8T


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

THERE’S A PICKLE ON MY BURGER AND I FRICKIN CHOKED ON IT DAMMIT

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



Kurb said:


> 1 NRED 8T


Slow down ‘er buster


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> THERE’S A PICKLE ON MY BURGER AND I FRICKIN CHOKED ON IT DAMMIT


im pickle rickkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkKkkkKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKESIOFSOEUFESUOFSGIJOFEJSIOGVOSIGEJOISFJEOISGJEOSIFJSOEHELPMESJHUEFIOHIESFKOSEKFESKPFOESOPFKEOSPFKOEPSGODPLEASE


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> im pickle rickkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkKkkkKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKESIOFSOEUFESUOFSGIJOFEJSIOGVOSIGEJOISFJEOISGJEOSIFJSOEHELPMESJHUEFIOHIESFKOSEKFESKPFOESOPFKEOSPFKOEPSGODPLEASE


WAit hold on wait i got something


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Hmm... you know what... There's one person in the world that I wouldn't care if they died. But I certainly wouldn't be the one to cause it.
...I don't think this came up on the test.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Why do you guys want to kill people anyway-


^
There are some people I don't like but I don't want to kill people and I don't want people to die..


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm... you know what... There's one person in the world that I wouldn't care if they died. But I certainly wouldn't be the one to cause it.
> ...I don't think this came up on the test.


Hi! I’m the person she’s talking about.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Hi! I’m the person she’s talking about.


Nope.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Nope.


I think I know and I'm not going to say anything about it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Nope.


Lies


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

CAN’t finD IT I GORTA DIG THROUGH RED


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Lies


kurb no


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Lies


No... I would miss you.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

@Origami


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> @Origami
> View attachment 312131


....I don't know who Zane is.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> No... I would miss you.


I’ll put that to the test


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....I don't know who Zane is.


_Ninjago Ninjago Ninjago_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’ll put that to the test


Please don't-


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> @Origami
> View attachment 312131


wheres the funny


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’ll put that to the test


NO


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

I’d be one of the first people to die in the purge due to being an easy target, not being able to fight back, and being such an annoyance that people want me dead



Origami said:


> wheres the funny


SHUT IT’S IMPORTANT


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Please don't-


what would you guys do
if i left for one day


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’ll put that to the test


hehe boyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @ProbablyNotJosuke





I’m about average as always


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what would you guys do
> if i left for one day


you were gone for a week and things were fine


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Wow


Enxssi said:


> View attachment 312133


more spite than me


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I’d be one of the first people to die in the purge due to being an easy target, not being able to fight back, and being such an annoyance that people want me dead
> 
> 
> SHUT IT’S IMPORTANT


i wonder how big my killstreak would get during a purge


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> you were gone for a week and things were fine


THat’s cause we knew he wasnt dead


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 312132
> I’m about average as always


I honestly thought it would be lower wowie


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Purge sounds fun tbh


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what would you guys do
> if i left for one day


Maybe I'd assume you were busy?
I mean... it's just one day.


Origami said:


> you were gone for a week and things were fine


That was because you told us lol


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Purge sounds fun tbh


absolutely not
id be dead immediately


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> That was because you told us lol


as fun as it would've been to watch the reactions i didnt want the thread locked lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

I can put my purple pocket knife to use and off a few certain people


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

wait what's purge


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> wait what's purge


Everything 
EVERYTHING
is legal for 24 hours

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020

It’s to lower the population


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> wait what's purge


like the movie, a purge where people kill eachother and wear fun masks


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Everything
> EVERYTHING
> is legal for 24 hours
> 
> ...


oh crap
that wouldn't really happen... right?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Well I'm down


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> oh crap
> that wouldn't really happen... right?


WHo knows
Maybe not in our lifetime but


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I honestly thought it would be lower wowie


Lol i expected it to be average, it usually is with these things :v


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

just know i have an ax and i can chop wood efficiently


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

ngl i think some people should pay more cash money’s then others
like if they’re mean andtheyr bad andthey call people stupid wtf veronica im not studpit shut u


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> oh crap
> that wouldn't really happen... right?


Who knows, people who do everything they can to act hard and like they have any power would have a blast


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Everything
> EVERYTHING
> is legal for 24 hours
> 
> ...


...Okay, I'll admit... My first thought went to theft.
But then my second thought was how dangerous this sounds.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Lol i expected it to be average, it usually is with these things :v


dang lol
well idk if you saw mine already but here it is again




i expected this


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Bw if y’all are getting kidnapped grab the offender’s ear and pull down as hard as you can, ripping it off.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Who knows, people who do everything they can to act hard and like they have any power would have a blast


_*NO NO NO*_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Bw if y’all are getting kidnapped grab the offender’s ear and pull down as hard as you can, ripping it off.


aHHHHhhhhHhhh


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Bw if y’all are getting kidnapped grab the offender’s ear and pull down as hard as you can, ripping it off.


......Is there a less violent way to escape?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Bw if y’all are getting kidnapped grab the offender’s ear and pull down as hard as you can, ripping it off.


just get a well placed chin shot


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*NO NO NO*_


Tbh i look down on people who act all edgy like “the purge will be fun i’m gonna kill people give me attention ahaha” ;v


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Bw if y’all are getting kidnapped grab the offender’s ear and pull down as hard as you can, ripping it off.


Thank you for this totally useful information


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Everything
> EVERYTHING
> is legal for 24 hours
> 
> ...


I would be dead because I would be having too many fun breaking dumb laws


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Everything
> EVERYTHING
> is legal for 24 hours
> 
> ...


Give me a gun


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

Also why is Enxssi’s pfp our lord and savior


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Hhhhh wait-
No wonder I got taken to that lab-


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Tbh i look down on people who act all edgy like “the purge will be fun i’m gonna kill people give me attention ahaha” ;v


ikr
id be fearing for my gosh dang liFE


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

one word. boom.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> you were gone for a week and things were fine


i shouldn’t even have told yall


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

no killing

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



Kurb said:


> i shouldn’t even have told yall


ori did


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Also why is Enxssi’s pfp our lord and savior


something occurred while you were gone


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Oh right, I just wanna say I'm surprised nobody noticed anything wrong with my pfp


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Yell FIRE I guess


Seastar said:


> ......Is there a less violent way to escape?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Oh right, I just wanna say I'm surprised nobody noticed anything wrong with my pfp


just normal weeb stuff


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yell FIRE I guess


.....What if they have a gun?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Best way to escape an abduction is violence and fighting back, even if you might get hurt.
Hit their crotch, scream, bite them.
If there are people nearby, call out specific features. “Yellow shirt guy, call the police!” So they’re more likely to call for help.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Oh right, I just wanna say I'm surprised nobody noticed anything wrong with my pfp


Get out


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Get out


Chikago


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Best way to escape an abduction is violence and fighting back, even if you might get hurt.
> Hit their crotch, scream, bite them.
> If there are people nearby, call out specific features. “Yellow shirt guy, call the police!” So they’re more likely to call for help.


People who act violent for no reason are lame asf but i can get down with self defense


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Best way to escape an abduction is violence and fighting back, even if you might get hurt.
> Hit their crotch, scream, bite them.
> If there are people nearby, call out specific features. “Yellow shirt guy, call the police!” So they’re more likely to call for help.


yea my dad told me that
i doubt id be brave enough to though


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hhhhh wait-
> No wonder I got taken to that lab-


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Chikago


_OUUUUUT_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> one word. boom.


Y e s


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Best way to escape an abduction is violence and fighting back, even if you might get hurt.
> Hit their crotch, scream, bite them.
> If there are people nearby, call out specific features. “Yellow shirt guy, call the police!” So they’re more likely to call for help.


....Okay but it's too late for me-
I got taken away to a lab.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Bw if y’all are getting kidnapped grab the offender’s ear and pull down as hard as you can, ripping it off.


I have hooves and these deer are way bigger than me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _OUUUUUT_


wha


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> yea my dad told me that
> i doubt id be brave enough to though


Agreed but the adrenaline might block out any pain for the time being
Best way is to screw up the offender and hit the weak parts


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> yea my dad told me that
> i doubt id be brave enough to though


bruh


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Tbh i look down on people who act all edgy like “the purge will be fun i’m gonna kill people give me attention ahaha” ;v


im just a funni man
i see edge i go haha


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _OUUUUUT_


Hmph well I see you're not enjoying your stay


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> bruh


i dislike violence..


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Tbh i look down on people who act all edgy like “the purge will be fun i’m gonna kill people give me attention ahaha” ;v


>:O


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i dislike violence..


Yeah, me too...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Tbh i look down on people who act all edgy like “the purge will be fun i’m gonna kill people give me attention ahaha” ;v


:/


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Yeah, me too...


haha ill never make it in the outside world


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> haha ill never make it in the outside world


you are in zero fandoms that teach you to defend yourself either


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> haha ill never make it in the outside world


Maybe this is why I'm almost always at home.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> >:O





Saltyy said:


> :/


I assume that means you act that way


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> you are in zero fandoms that teach you to defend yourself either


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

If you’re unlucky and get abducted, jump out of the car, especially when it’s moving. 
Talk to the capters so they get attatched and won’t feel like harming you
If the rescuers are outisde wherever the kidnappers take you, DON’T RUN OUT
They may not recognize you depending on how long you were gone for, plus tension is high, and they might attack you instead


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 29, 2020)

i'll be back later i'm gonna eat sum food and i have to record a video for theater class and that's gonna take a hot minute


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I assume that means you act that way


Tbh I’m more of a self-defense violence kinda person


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Tbh I’m more of a self-defense violence kinda person


That’s fair, i’m more like a self defense plus people who are literal scum that deserve it kinda thing, not some attention seeker acting like they want to kill everyone


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> If you’re unlucky and get abducted, jump out of the car, especially when it’s moving.
> Talk to the capters so they get attatched and won’t feel like harming you
> If the rescuers are outisde wherever the kidnappers take you, DON’T RUN OUT
> They may not recognize you depending on how long you were gone for, plus tension is high, and they might attack you instead


youve done your fair share of research eh
(ie watched a lot of movies and tc stuff)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Yea how does a guy escape from a herd of giant deer?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> youve done your fair share of research eh
> (ie watched a lot of movies and tc stuff)


I just remembered all this stuff so I’m sharing it now


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea how does a guy escape from a herd of giant deer?


Did you level up your stealth level


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> That’s fair, i’m more like a self defense plus people who are literal scum that deserve it kinda thing, not some attention seeker acting like they want to kill everyone


then there's just me who dislikes all violence ;;


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> then there's just me who dislikes all violence ;;


Yea, it’s not a good answer to problems but sometimes the only option


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I assume that means you act that way


 ://


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Did you level up your stealth level


No...


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> then there's just me who dislikes all violence ;;


i grew up in violence so i see both sides of it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Yea, it’s not a good answer to problems but sometimes the only option


ill never survive i can't fighT


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ://


_You kin Shadow the Hedgehog don’t you _


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> i grew up in violence so i see both sides of it


oh..


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

What is this a Tokyo Ghoul episode


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> What is this a Tokyo Ghoul episode


The basement dwellers: Tokyo Ghoul edition


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> What is this a Tokyo Ghoul episode


the edge starter pack

but if you're talking about what i said nah
thats the truth lol


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ill never survive i can't fighT


I can't either...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I can't either...


can't fight squad


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Also remember as many details as you can, such as the direction you’re going or the kidnappers’ features
Oh also there’s this chip-thing-whatever can’t remember that you can buy to check if your drinks are spiked


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> the edge starter pack
> 
> but if you're talking about what i said nah
> thats the truth lol


Nah i’m talking about the entire ideologies about violence and when it’s needed lmao


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> If you’re unlucky and get abducted, jump out of the car, especially when it’s moving.
> Talk to the capters so they get attatched and won’t feel like harming you
> If the rescuers are outisde wherever the kidnappers take you, DON’T RUN OUT
> They may not recognize you depending on how long you were gone for, plus tension is high, and they might attack you instead


I come back to this


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> can't fight squad


Yeah like... I guess my OC can if she had to...
But I actually can't.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

Next thing you know we’re all gonna have a sword fight in some plains, during a sunset, yelling our philosophies at each other


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Even if you can’t fight back I think a majority of abductions don’t end in injury or death
But still best to fight back


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> can't fight squad


if you aren't confident in your abilities hands on blunt objects are always an option


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Yeah like... I guess my OC can if she had to...
> But I actually can't.


Kirby Peel P50


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Yeah like... I guess my OC can if she had to...
> But I actually can't.


I can only "fight" my sister
I've tried fighting my cousin but no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _You kin Shadow the Hedgehog don’t you _


no but your on the right track sadly


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Next thing you know we’re all gonna have a sword fight in some plains, during a sunset, yelling our philosophies at each other


Let's make a plan


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I can only "fight" my sister
> I've tried fighting my cousin but no


...I was like that when I was a lot younger. But not anymore.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ...I was like that when I was a lot younger. But not anymore.


yea I'm a weakling


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

+-+


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

This reminds me of the spy kids class I took at a gun range
You can atill find the news report on I think


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Next thing you know we’re all gonna have a sword fight in some plains, during a sunset, yelling our philosophies at each other


“If he breathes, hes a SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIMP”


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> “If he breathes, hes a SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIMP”


“All men, are KINGS”


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

now if you want a very philosophical anime with pizza hut sponsorship boy do i have the show for you


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> now if you want a very philosophical anime with pizza hut sponsorship boy do i have the show for you


what


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> now if you want a very philosophical anime with pizza hut sponsorship boy do i have the show for you


Go on-


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

....My dumb mother keeps bringing up that I bite despite the fact I haven't done that in (probably) over 15 years.
That's not the only thing she acts like couldn't possibly have changed ugh


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

omfg @Origami your locATION


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what


Oh boy oh boy


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> now if you want a very philosophical anime with pizza hut sponsorship boy do i have the show for you


And if you want a very philosophical game with detailed mechanics, cyborg ninjas, giant robots, and plenty of “HRRRRG” boy do i have the game for you


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....My dumb mother keeps bringing up that I bite despite the fact I haven't done that in (probably) over 15 years.
> That's not the only thing she acts like couldn't possibly have changed ugh


huh


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

it hurts to wake up in the morning


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> And if you want a very philosophical game with detailed mechanics, cyborg ninjas, giant robots, and plenty of “HRRRRG” boy do i have the game for you


metal gearrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr rising


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> And if you want a very philosophical game with detailed mechanics, cyborg ninjas, giant robots, and plenty of “HRRRRG” boy do i have the game for you


Cyborg ninja, eh?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 312144View attachment 312145
> it hurts to wake up in the morning


did you just make an octoling based off a car


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 312144View attachment 312145
> it hurts to wake up in the morning


Is that a real photo or just really high graphics


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 312144View attachment 312145
> it hurts to wake up in the morning


that's it kurb snapped


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

anyways the anime is code geass c.c is very hrnggg pizza hut go look at it


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> huh


She's really annoying sometimes.
"But you used to love [insert food I refuse to eat here]!"


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> She's really annoying sometimes.
> "But you used to love [insert food I refuse to eat here]!"


ohh dang


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> anyways the anime is code geass c.c is very hrnggg pizza hut go look at it


I didn't expect an actual anime.

No you wouldn't, there's gotta be some catch


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I didn't expect an actual anime.
> 
> No you wouldn't, there's gotta be some catch


what


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> did you just make an octoling based off a car


Yes,


Rosie977 said:


> that's it kurb snapped


yes,


Enxssi said:


> Is that a real photo or just really high graphics


and it’s a real photo


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I didn't expect an actual anime.
> 
> No you wouldn't, there's gotta be some catch


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

btw where's that inkling maker link
i need it


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 312148


one of many pizza hut appearances


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> btw where's that inkling maker link
> i need it


Why


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ohh dang


Also I haven't told her my favorite animal isn't cats anymore because I'm too shy...
But uh- I'm getting tired of her giving me cat stuff since she's started to get things I_ *don't*_ like.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> btw where's that inkling maker link
> i need it





			めぶいた風イカちゃんアイコンメーカー


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Why


to make an inkling
i don't have the inkling one saved to my phone


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Oh I found the news thing


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

origami is a man of his word


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

with the place I have I don’t need Pizza Hut


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

__





						Loading…
					





					www.google.com
				



Spot the gremlin


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> origami is a man of his word


never doubt me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

ok so
i tried making a thing


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ok so
> i tried making a thing


whomst


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ok so
> i tried making a thing


is that... Cadycat?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> whomst


uh
spinel from su

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> is that... Cadycat?


nO


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Just 3 more hours... then I can watch TV and sleep...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> uh
> spinel from su
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> ...


OH
Yeah I never watched that and I feel it’s too late to hop onto the bandwagon


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


impossible


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> OH
> Yeah I never watched that and I feel it’s too late to hop onto the bandwagon


i didn't watch the full series or the movie but i started listening to Other Friends and the obsession is coming back ahHHhh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> impossible


Hint I’m wearing the world’s biggest purple jacket in the video
I think


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hint I’m wearing the world’s biggest purple jacket in the video
> I think


yeah no idea

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020

all i know is i wish we got spy kids training, it was probably fun


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> yeah no idea
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> 
> all i know is i wish we got spy kids training, it was probably fun


I’ll see if I can spot myself


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

I never got no spy kids training
Never even heard of it til now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

FOUND THE 8YO GREMLIN


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

Now I can't decide if I wanna do Yumeko for the dreamy dresser contest or magical/star dress up,,

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020

Which one should I do?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 312151
> FOUND THE 8YO GREMLIN


bro that was you?
you looked like you're 6 lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> bro that was you?
> you looked like you're 6 lol


Lmao yeah I look bleck
Is it bad to make fun of a child if that child is you


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

;;


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Lmao yeah I look bleck
> Is it bad to make fun of a child if that child is you


yuor a meanie to yoirself


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> yuor a meanie to yoirself


If no one has the guts to pick on me then I’ll just pick on myself

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020

Someone bully me pls


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

okay my question was ignored *sad gamble squid noises"


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> If no one has the guts to pick on me then I’ll just pick on myself
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> 
> Someone bully me pls


I've called myself dumb multiple times.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Good news: I turned back
Bad news: I’m surrounded by murder deer


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Now I can't decide if I wanna do Yumeko for the dreamy dresser contest or magical/star dress up,,
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> 
> Which one should I do?


I feel like magical girl would fit better
Magical girl yumeko?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I feel like magical girl would fit better
> Magical girl yumeko?


*THIS IS THE BEST ANSWER Y E S*

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



Milky star said:


> *THIS IS THE BEST ANSWER Y E S*


Actually hold on I'm not sure I'd execute that.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

NO ONE’S BULLYING ME I’LL PAY YOU 1TBT IF YOU BULLY ME AND IT ACTUALLY HURTS


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> NO ONE’S BULLYING ME I’LL PAY YOU 1TBT IF YOU BULLY ME AND IT ACTUALLY HURTS


But I don't wanna-


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> NO ONE’S BULLYING ME I’LL PAY YOU 1TBT IF YOU BULLY ME AND IT ACTUALLY HURTS


no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

I think I lost ‘em. I think most of them were too busy going along


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> But I don't wanna-





Origami said:


> no


yes my ego needs to be lowered


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yes my ego needs to be lowered


no it needs to grow
also check discord the videos starting to smell funny


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

I hope that’ll keep em from taking me again. And hopefully this will stick.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 29, 2020)

where i live during winter be like


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> no it needs to grow
> also check discord the videos starting to smell funny


I will when I get to my computer
Also no I have a big ego I’m pretty sure


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> NO ONE’S BULLYING ME I’LL PAY YOU 1TBT IF YOU BULLY ME AND IT ACTUALLY HURTS


you're lamen't


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> you're lamen't


DO YOUR WORSE C’MON I BELIEVE IN YOU


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> DO YOUR WORSE C’MON I BELIEVE IN YOU


no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no


Wdshjsjs it’s easy make fun of my hair


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> DO YOUR WORSE C’MON I BELIEVE IN YOU


you make good art and even though you have weird lego fetishes you're still a cool person in my book


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

*Wait I got it. "Mama told me I can be anything..so I became your magical Angel" *


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> you make good art and even though you have weird lego fetishes you're still a cool person in my book


wtf

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020

I don’t have a lego fetish do I

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020

Also I said BULLY ME POP MY EGO LIKE I POP THESE ROCKS


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wtf
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> 
> ...


you dont really have much of an ego though if you're asking to be bullied


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> DO YOUR WORSE C’MON I BELIEVE IN YOU


time to look up dumb insults
You're a c̶h̶e̶e̶s̶e̶ soap eating monkey


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

@ohare01 Wha- Pearl??? And for once I don't mean a squid.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> you dont really have much of an ego though if you're asking to be bullied


Wait that doesn’t add up



Rosie977 said:


> time to look up dumb insults
> You're a c̶h̶e̶e̶s̶e̶ soap eating monkey


mood


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> @ohare01 Wha- Pearl??? And for once I don't mean a squid.


shUT


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

Oooh and I can reference Card Capator Sakura too--

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



ohare01 said:


> shUT


I'mma be honest- pearl from SU is annoying


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wait that doesn’t add up


those with the biggest egos never ask to be bullied lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> those with the biggest egos never ask to be bullied lol


Okay
Well I have an ego and I don’t like it get rid of it goodbye no more bye-bye ego
Don’t want it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oooh and I can reference Card Capator Sakura too--
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> 
> ...


to each their own lol


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Okay
> Well I have an ego and I don’t like it get rid of it goodbye no more bye-bye ego
> Don’t want it


i have yet to meet this ego
tell me about it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> i have yet to meet this ego
> tell me about it


This ego has the guts to exist punch it punch it in the face


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

i have the opposite of an ego


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Lego my Eggo


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> This ego has the guts to exist punch it punch it in the face


i refuse
that ego if it was real would've shrugged sonic highschool off as cringe


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i have the opposite of an ego


So do I...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> i refuse
> that ego if it was real would've shrugged sonic highschool off as cringe


WHat
Who says it didn’t
Also


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> WHat
> Who says it didn’t
> Also
> View attachment 312164


the 8ball is not a reliable source


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> to each their own lol


Oh good you're not one the annoying fans who attack people for having an opinion,,


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> the 8ball is not a reliable source





You wanna say that again?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh good you're not one the annoying fans who attack people for having an opinion,,


of course not lmfao


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh good you're not one the annoying fans who attack people for having an opinion,,


Reminds me of the SU fans who tried to kill a girl


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 312167
> You wanna say that again?


no idea what that is

but heres my proof


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh good you're not one the annoying fans who attack people for having an opinion,,


Now I remember why I stay away from the fandom.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Reminds me of the SU fans who tried to kill a girl


_*what?*_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Reminds me of the SU fans who tried to kill a girl





ohare01 said:


> _*what?*_


I vaguely heard something really bad happened but then I never looked it up...
It must've been that.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Now I remember why I stay away from the fandom.


Exactly. I don't like that show that much anymore. The last season was trash to me.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*what?*_


EIther that or it was the Homestuck fandom
Wouldn’t be surprised tbh


Anyways bully me

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



Origami said:


> no idea what that is
> 
> but heres my proof
> View attachment 312168


rip ori


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> EIther that or it was the Homestuck fandom
> Wouldn’t be surprised tbh
> 
> 
> Anyways bully me


you're slimey


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> rip ori



you would be devastated


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Exactly. I don't like that show that much anymore. The last season was trash to me.


su future? I haven't even seen any of those episodes
I've watched some of the normal series and liked it a lot tho. Not even in order lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> you're slimey


No worse
Something I take pride in
Bully that


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

Man i don’t mess with the SU fandom, my friend who’s in the fandom said some people abused an artist because they drew a character slightly skinnier than usual


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Exactly. I don't like that show that much anymore. The last season was trash to me.


........Don't say things like that.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Man i don’t mess with the SU fandom, my friend who’s in the fandom said some people abused an artist because they drew a character slightly skinnier than usual


Yep, that’s what it was I think
Like a sharp object or poison or something


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Man i don’t mess with the SU fandom, my friend who’s in the fandom said some people abused an artist because they drew a character slightly skinnier than usual


I think I heard that
wtf man?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yep, that’s what it was I think
> Like a sharp object or poison or something


_*Wait what*_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yep, that’s what it was I think
> Like a sharp object or poison or something





ohare01 said:


> I think I heard that
> wtf man?


Yea, i stay away from the fandom lmao, i don’t wanna associate myself with people like that


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

also don't you love it when you start choking on your drink hahahahhahahah


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

man my childhood was weird
this song is so dumb


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Yea, i stay away from the fandom lmao, i don’t wanna associate myself with people like that


I mean,,, ive never gotten that deep into the fandom but i still like the show and stuff


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> man my childhood was weird
> this song is so dumb


Is that Batman


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> man my childhood was weird
> this song is so dumb


Oh wow, my brother hasn't gotten far enough to hear that.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

"when myopic confusion threatens your lunch,
falcon will be unleashing a falcon punch"
lyrical genius

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



Seastar said:


> Oh wow, my brother hasn't gotten far enough to hear that.


its unforgivably hard thats for sure

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Is that Batman


its latex man black shadow
falcons nemesis


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> "when myopic confusion threatens your lunch,
> falcon will be unleashing a falcon punch"
> lyrical genius
> 
> ...


The Nega Chin


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

every time I eat those chocolates from Olive Garden I get sick wtf why


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> every time I eat those chocolates from Olive Garden I get sick wtf why


They have chocolates?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> They have chocolates?


yeah little treats at the end of your meal


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ........Don't say things like that.


Well that's because you're kind I'm not and more blunt,,


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Well that's because you're kind I'm not and more blunt,,


BULLY ME


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yeah little treats at the end of your meal


Oh... I don't remember those. But then again, it's been years since I was last there...


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Im back


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Well that's because you're kind I'm not and more blunt,,


.......This is why everyone was telling you to make me mad. Oh no.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ayo bully me pls


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Tired, but I don't want to go back


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .......This is why everyone was telling you to make me mad. Oh no.


fight fight fight


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> fight fight fight


kurb bully me no one else will


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> fight fight fight


....How about no?


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

no fights right now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

someone fight me


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Must... stay... awake... hhhhhh


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> someone fight me


never


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

I wonder if there's a bot that would bully me

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



ohare01 said:


> never


>:/


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Look for a fight simulator


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

what if i played sideways minecraft


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Why are you Cory in the house now


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Why are you Cory in the house now


ok brb

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020

ok


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Must... stay... awake... hhhhhh


Night 
Anyways
Whos ready to talk about the peel car company for 15 hours


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ok brb
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> 
> ok


hello E


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Guys I don’t know what’s wrong with me I don’t wanna eat grass


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Why eat grass


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

...Maybe if I had food, I'd stay awake a little longer...
I'll be back...



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Guys I don’t know what’s wrong with me I don’t wanna eat grass


Ew... grass...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Why eat grass


It’s one of the only things I can easily get right now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> hello E





Spoiler


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

ok i got the mod im gonna play sideways minecraft now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

I guess I can get fruit...


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Get fruit and berries


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

I just wanna be picked on


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I just wanna be picked on


ok
your humor is bad, you're lame, your taste in anime sucks, and your hair doesn't look that great

there are you happy now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I just wanna be picked on


Evwirtian trolls will hurt your feelings. And your knees


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ok
> your humor is bad, you're lame, your taste in anime sucks, and your hair doesn't look that great
> 
> there are you happy now


YEP THANK YOU :')


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> YEP THANK YOU :')


ok well just know that saying that hurt me way more than it hurt you
and I didn't mean any of it


----------



## Admiral Sven (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ok
> your humor is bad, you're lame, your taste in anime sucks, and your hair doesn't look that great
> 
> there are you happy now



I respect replies like that. Good on you.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Toohak113 said:


> I respect replies like that. Good on you.


LOL thx


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ok well just know that saying that hurt me way more than it hurt you
> and I didn't mean any of it


  

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ok
> your humor is bad, you're lame, your taste in anime sucks, and your hair doesn't look that great
> 
> there are you happy now


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Well, that happened...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


>


_I didn't mean any of it I did it to make her happy ;;;;_


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I refuse to sling insults here
Even though I can make some
I just don’t want to be mean here


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I refuse to sling insults here
> Even though I can make some
> I just don’t want to be mean here


inSULT ME


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

I just in general don't want to be mean...


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Uh
Weird


I don’t want to go further


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I refuse to sling insults here
> Even though I can make some
> I just don’t want to be mean here


it hurt to say that stuff tbh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

_dr. facilier dr. facilier dr. facilier dr. facilier_


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I wonder when round 2 of dream sequence will start


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _dr. facilier dr. facilier dr. facilier dr. facilier_


...I really need to watch that. I accidentally saw part of it on TV once lol... Actually it was definitely not funny. It was a sad part.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ...I really need to watch that. I accidentally saw part of it on TV once lol... Actually it was definitely not funny. It was a sad part.


_oh_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ...I really need to watch that. I accidentally saw part of it on TV once lol... Actually it was definitely not funny. It was a sad part.


What movie is it?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What movie is it?


The Princess and the Frog


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What movie is it?


The Princess and the Frog
Takes place in New Orleans actually


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

If you want some insults though
You can probably play the rap battle game in Roblox 
if you have an account


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

Yum my house smells like root beer gummies


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> If you want some insults though
> You can probably play the rap battle game in Roblox
> if you have an account


oh lol i remember that
I'd sing like popular rock songs or Let It Go to win
the insults are amazing

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Yum my house smells like root beer gummies


bully me you're good at that I need my ego to be popped


----------



## Admiral Sven (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> If you want some insults though
> You can probably play the rap battle game in Roblox
> if you have an account



Never heard of that one. I do love a good roasting; I may look into it. Thanks for that.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> The Princess and the Frog
> Takes place in New Orleans actually


Ohh yea I've watched that
And dude I didn't know that omg

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Yum my house smells like root beer gummies


gibe


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh lol i remember that
> I'd sing like popular rock songs or Let It Go to win
> the insults are amazing
> 
> ...


_ah uhhh hrrrg uhhh poopy head _


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

i remember that game
everyone though i was a copy paster because of my_* s i c k b u r n s*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _ah uhhh hrrrg uhhh poopy head _


_pathetic_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> If you want some insults though
> You can probably play the rap battle game in Roblox
> if you have an account


I remember that game lmao
although I associate it with someone id like to forget :v


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _pathetic_


_Ahahaha hoohoohoo you fell for it you fool, 
no u_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Ahahaha hoohoohoo you fell for it you fool,
> no u_


_I'VE BEEN TRICKED_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _I'VE BEEN TRICKED_


Also i’m loving the new pfp, that song was fire


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I wonder what I should do right now...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Also i’m loving the new pfp, that song was fire


yES THANKS
wait no wait no that's a compliment


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

1 more hour... Can I stay awake that long...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Oh I liked the princess and the frog! It hits a bit too close for Matty tho


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

this is a mistake


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

im am TIRED


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

pizza too hot for teeth
*THEY MELT*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> pizza too hot for teeth
> *THEY MELT*


what


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 312204
> this is a mistake


Are you playing on your side?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> pizza too hot for teeth
> *THEY MELT*


Are... you okay?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 312204
> this is a mistake


Oh no it’s that mod


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Sideways look hard


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

I'm getting nauseous
why I was just about to eat


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> pizza too hot for teeth
> *THEY MELT*


haha teeth pain it's nice right

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> haha teeth pain it's nice right


*AAAAAAA*


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Teeth pain when eating apple


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Oh no it’s that mod


for the MEEEEEEEEEEEMES


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *AAAAAAA*


he agrees


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> haha teeth pain it's nice right
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> 
> View attachment 312206


_*Why why why why*_


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Is there upside down minecraft


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*Why why why why*_


teeth pain


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

okay so does anyone know Skinseed and that weird Rish/Ishu family drama


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> for the MEEEEEEEEEEEMES


_ITS NOT WORRH IT DONT DO IT

haha gravity anchor go brrrr_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> teeth pain


....No, the image.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> teeth pain


is nice right


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

i have melancholy because summer is almost over but this summer was bad except tbt


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _ITS NOT WORRH IT DONT DO IT
> 
> haha gravity anchor go brrrr_


im gona find a villag


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

i'm flatlining lol


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> is nice right


y es


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> im gona find a villag


I’m gonna say you take an hour to find one


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> y es


KURB AGREES


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Anyone enjoyed summer


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Anyone enjoyed summer


could've been better ig


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Anyone enjoyed summer


no


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Anyone enjoyed summer


I got New Horizons but uh that's it.


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Summer could’ve been better without covid


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

I think Origami called me a quirky "not like the other girls" girl
This is alarming


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I’m gonna say you take an hour to find one


nighttime oh no
im gonna dig  down brb


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Anyone enjoyed summer


my half year long summer vacation was something else thats for sure, probably never gonna have anything else like it for the rest of my life

it was pretty boring


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I hope next year is better


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I think Origami called me a quirky "not like the other girls" girl
> This is alarming


oh no


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I think Origami called me a quirky "not like the other girls" girl
> This is alarming


well are you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> well are you


no I'm like every other girl


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

are you like the other girls


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> are you like the other girls


yes very much so watch me be the most other girl like other girl


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> nighttime oh no
> im gonna dig  down brb


hm wait a minute down means digging sideways with the gravity shift so that would mean-

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



Origami said:


> are you like the other girls


I’m not like other girls, i’m a guy


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Anyone enjoyed summer


best summer yet and I think you all know why


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

i got depressed over the summer so uhhHhhhHhhhHhHHhh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> best summer yet and I think you all know why


no out of the loop again
is it because of TBT?
then I'll agree to that


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> best summer yet and I think you all know why


Welllll I did have fun on here...


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> no out of the loop again
> is it because of TBT?
> then I'll agree to that


Yeah


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Welllll I did have fun on here...


same but


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

honestly have no idea if the good outways the bad but if I can't stand being locked in the house with the same people for 5 months idk how I'll deal with roommates hhhhh


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

I gota find a village my health is going down


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I gota find a village my health is going down


hey you should go to the end or something


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Oh, I've been fine at home... Because this is already what most of my days were like.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

I fell


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I’ve been ok, but I just worry too much sometimes


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I fell


You fell where?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

never forget my sister's alvin and the chipmunks pool party


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

aaaaaaa


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

how was it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

there was cheeto puffs so I'm not complaining


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

I'll probably get off soon... Because uh, I also want to see K.K. Slider.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

I got a sammich


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I’m hungry, but it will be weird if i ate chips again for breakfast


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Is it really Saturday?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Is it really Saturday?


Yeah, it is.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Yeah, it is.


wAHT


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wAHT


I've been remembering it's Saturday since 5 AM.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I've been remembering it's Saturday since 5 AM.


I'm sure yesterday was Tuesday right


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm sure yesterday was Tuesday right


_*What?*_
Anyway... I should go now... I probably won't come back after and will just go straight to sleep.


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I guess some lost track of time


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

minecraft should not be played this way


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

Minecraft succ it doesn’t have any pompadours


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 312216
> minecraft should not be played this way


I totally agree


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

wrist in peace


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

I killed someone and then vented and then some guy walked up.
Great.


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

There was this mod where you could import 3D models as characters there
i think it was called custom Steve


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I killed someone and then vented and then some guy walked up.
> Great.


what


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what


imagine knowing what among us is


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

if a skeleton shoots me I’m done for


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

the game?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Minecraft succ it doesn’t have any pompadours


what if
you
stopped playing because
they had
no
pompadours


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> imagine knowing what among us is


I can't live like this


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

what if I made a house while I was sideways


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

But you can mod Minecraft and insert a 3D model of a guy with that hairstyle in there


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> But you can mod Minecraft and insert a 3D model of a guy with that hairstyle in there


Josuke model Josuke model


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

what is this





	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

ok here’s the plan
make sword
kill cow
eat
find village
???
profit


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

maybe


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

should I grow out my hair and braid it to become brunette uno or do I cute it short and become a pirate


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I can't live like this


Free on mobile
5 on steam


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ok here’s the plan
> make sword
> kill cow
> eat
> ...


Good thing deer aren’t in base minecraft


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Free on mobile
> 5 on steam


hhhhhhhh short storage space


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I want to try it, but my storage space is bad


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what if
> you
> stopped playing because
> they had
> ...


I would
totally
do
that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

I'm gonna blue-shell myself if I don't shut up


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

ok I have kille cow


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I guess eating chips and crackers should be an ok breakfast again, but I ate really unhealthy yesterday and had more dessert than dinner


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

my sister and I made a monster zoo with a bunch of Minecraft mobs then she accidentally set it to peaceful so in reality the real monster was her


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I would
> totally
> do
> that


why would you
do that
are you
insane


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> my sister and I made a monster zoo with a bunch of Minecraft mobs then she accidentally set it to peaceful so in reality the real monster was her


My bro made monster farm on one of our shared worlds. I disapproved


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I made small minecraft prison with monsters


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

baking charcoal


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> baking charcoal


yum


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Baked charcoal looks good


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

it’s raining on the walls now
i should dig down and make a base


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Baked charcoal looks good


looks like that one food in Tomodachi Life


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Ah yes the truffle


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why would you
> do that
> are you
> insane


Why are 
we
taking like
this


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Why are
> we
> taking like
> this


freestyle poetry


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Why are
> we
> taking like
> this


I can
dig 
down
in
minecraft
without
falling
into lava
yay


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> it’s raining on the walls now
> i should dig down and make a base


Meanwhile i’m making me villager concentration camp mk II


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Why are
> we
> taking like
> this


because
i like
to talk like
this


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I can
> dig
> down
> in
> ...


That
is
illegal


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I should make a Minecraft camp, but I’m lazy to do it

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020

A monster camp


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Meanwhile i’m making me villager concentration camp mk II


remember when I thought you were talking about animal crossing


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> it’s raining on the walls now
> i should dig down and make a base


Yes


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> remember when I thought you were talking about animal crossing


Don’t make me turn that misunderstanding into reality


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Maybe I should pop onto my Minecraft world...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

no context will be given


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I should play Sims again, but idk what time to play


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Don’t make me turn that misunderstanding into reality


do not build a concentration camp in animal crossing new horizons


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

What is happen


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Oh no


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Don’t make me turn that misunderstanding into reality


_what_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

I hear zombie


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> do not build a concentration camp in animal crossing new horizons


_Do not test me_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Do not test me_


if you do this i will not visit your animal crossing new horizons island anymore


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Turning a kids game to a horror game
which is what some did


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> if you do this i will not visit your animal crossing new horizons island anymore


_I will not build a concentration camp in animal crossing new horizons_


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

No bad camps in NH


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _I will not build a concentration camp in animal crossing new horizons_


i will now visit your animal crossing new horizons island since you will not build a concentration camp


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

it’s daytime should I go out


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> it’s daytime should I go out


get a new pfp pls


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

I live in the forest (like I normally do).


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i will now visit your animal crossing new horizons island since you will not build a concentration camp


: D


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> get a new pfp pls


ok


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Fancy E


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _I will not build a concentration camp in animal crossing new horizons_


Jokes on abri

you'll just hack your new leaf


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ok


perfect

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



Saltyy said:


> Jokes on ohare01
> 
> you'll just hack your new leaf


he doesn't have new leaf h a h


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

I'm not used to this enxssi


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I’ve hacked my NL town


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I’ve hacked my NL town


Nice


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I’ve hacked my NL town


what

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



Saltyy said:


> Jokes on ohare01
> 
> you'll just hack your new leaf


also refer to me as Abri pleASE


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Yeah...
That was a confession
I’ll never invite anyone here though since it could cause problems

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020

I haven’t hacked NH and never will


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> 
> ...


my mistake


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Nook’s made a deer pen on Evwirt


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> my mistake


oki
this is why I want another username change


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I'm not used to this enxssi


to what


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I’m hungry, but they’re cooking


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> oki
> this is why I want another username change


Hm


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Hello spinning pikachu


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

AAAA the rain turned into a thunderstorm


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

I am kurb


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I am kurb


but I thought kurb was kurb


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Cool
Spinning cult?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> but I thought kurb was kurb


no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Cool
> Spinning cult?


Can’t join this cult either


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 29, 2020)

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CEMgVBdHVNb/


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Almost 3k


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

2800


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

Hm, maybe declaring war on all my friends was an unwise decision


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Hm, maybe declaring war on all my friends was an unwise decision


wait you declared war and nobody told me?

I'll take that challenge


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

There’s war?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> There’s war?


Idk


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Hm, maybe declaring war on all my friends was an unwise decision


- Anakin Skywalker, 2 minutes after his duel with Obi-Wan


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> - Anakin Skywalker, 2 minutes after his duel with Obi-Wan


Nice title


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

I JUST SAW SOMEONE WITH THE SAME INKLING OFO AS SEASTAR IN FORZA FOR REAL THIS TIME


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Where


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I am kurb


Leave now


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Show


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I JUST SAW SOMEONE WITH THE SAME INKLING OFO AS SEASTAR IN FORZA FOR REAL THIS TIME


I am playing Minecraft sideways


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Nice title


its been like that for 12 hours


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Look at the highest bidder
also, @Seastar


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Leave now


no u


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

seastar is an anagram for rat sea
this further proves the boat theory


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

so I got this new car you all care about 

I got a joke for you 

gasoline stop 

haha funny joke right guys?


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

If the Xbox was working i’d set my icon to a Nintendo character


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> so I got this new car you all care about
> 
> I got a joke for you
> 
> ...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

I got another joke 

brake is broken haha


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I got another joke
> 
> brake is broken haha


leave


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> seastar is an anagram for rat sea
> this further proves the boat theory


Wait wut


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> leave


*insert thing about cars unrelated to the post above because I'm kurb now*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wait wut


hybrid 194
scp 194 is a boat
seastar avoids water
seastar is an anagram for rat sea
@Seastar


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

minecraft


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

there’s a papa johns delivery car out my window 
i think it was a cadillac


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

So...
Anyone did a few events again?
Like the guessing games and puzzles?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020

Count the the bottle, you can do a wild guess and get tickets if you are close


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

@Seastar 

did you see the car


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I got another joke
> 
> brake is broken haha


persona funneee laugh now
pancakes!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

i wonder if the forza motorsport forrums have a basement


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> So...
> Anyone did a few events again?
> Like the guessing games and puzzles?
> 
> ...


I did house of night,ares and count the bottle


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar probably is sleeping or went off


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> persona funneee laugh now
> pancakes!


it is now legal for me to kill you


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i wonder if the forza motorsport forrums have a basement





i should use this as my avatar again


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 312235
> i should use this as my avatar again


Dare you


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> persona funneee laugh now
> pancakes!


frick


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Xbox default icon cult?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i wonder if the forza motorsport forrums have a basement


they don’t


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 29, 2020)

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CCcDBQUo20E/


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Dare you


fear me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> it is now legal for me to kill you


yes please do that


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Xbox default icon cult?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 312236


interesting


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> yes please do that


on it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> on it


origami patiently waits for an anime character they don't care about with a gun


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

ok


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 312236


i liked the smiley face personally


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

GUYS LOOK IM SALTYY
BLACKPINK FUNNY
AHAHAHAHHAA


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> origami patiently waits for an anime character they don't care about with a gun


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> GUYS LOOK IM SALTYY
> BLACKPINK FUNNY
> AHAHAHAHHAA


is that all you got 

outdated try harder


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> GUYS LOOK IM SALTYY
> BLACKPINK FUNNY
> AHAHAHAHHAA


oh so you've chosen death?


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> is that all you got
> 
> outdated try harder


i don’t know help


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i don’t know help


*laughs in pancake*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

peel p50 inkling


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> peel p50 inkling


So you surrender


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> origami patiently waits for an anime character they don't care about with a gun


yeah im locked and loaded


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> So you surrender


probably


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

It’s raining outside and I love it


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> probably


look at me im kurb
barnfind!
barnfind!
barnfind!
barnfind!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

I used that golden retriever face as my pic when we had an Xbox 360


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> probably


@Rosie977 
@ohare01
@Seastar 
@Enxssi 
@Clockwise
Witness my victory over kurb


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> @Rosie977
> @ohare01
> @Seastar
> @Enxssi
> ...


yay 
now hab a celebratory pancaik


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> look at me im kurb
> barnfind!
> barnfind!
> barnfind!
> barnfind!


car
car
car
car
car
car
car
car
car
car
car
car
car
car
car
car
car
car
car
car
car
car
car
car
car
car
car
car
car
car
car
car
car
car
car


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> yay
> now hab a celebratory pancaik


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Pancakes


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i don’t know help


you should've left this to me


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> car
> car
> car
> car
> ...


BARN FIND
ALL PRAISE BARN FIND
AHAHAHAHSBBBSSEEEE


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Pancakes


 clockwise I just beat the car god and I get only a like 

I feel attacked


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

...I have no idea what’s going on


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> clockwise I just beat the car god and I get only a like
> 
> I feel attacked


I NO LONGER SURRENDER


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> @Rosie977
> @ohare01
> @Seastar
> @Enxssi
> ...


amazing


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> BARN FIND
> ALL PRAISE BARN FIND
> AHAHAHAHSBBBSSEEEE


  kurb broke again
we need to call tech support


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> kurb broke again
> we need to call tech support


BRBRBRBRBRBBRBBRBRBRBRRBRBRBRBBRBRBRR


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ...I have no idea what’s going on


icopied kurb and they copid me but i won because Kurb has no idea why I say pancake 24/7 or anything so they surrendered


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

with this avatar i'm unbeatable
not up for discussion


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I NO LONGER SURRENDER


try me biiiiiiiitttttccccc-oin


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

this chat is killing me and I'm alone with my mom help


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> icopied kurb and they copid me but i won because Kurb has no idea why I say pancake 24/7 or anything so they surrendered


My deer brain can’t follow this


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> this chat is killing me and I'm alone with my mom help


pancake!


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> this chat is killing me and I'm alone with my mom help


same 
but I have chosen bathroom hiding


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> pancake!


car


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> same
> but I have chosen bathroom hiding


there's no WiFi in my bathroom so I'm screwed


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> there's no WiFi in my bathroom so I'm screwed


rip


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> rip


try not to laugh challenge but life ruining if you fail edition


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> car


CAR GO BUZZZZZZ


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I NO LONGER SURRENDER


so are you planning on doing something or?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

hey nerds what'd I miss also Origami is Jeffery Dahmer


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> so are you planning on doing something or?


patience, child


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hey nerds what'd I miss also Origami is Jeffery Dahmer





Saltyy said:


> icopied kurb and they copid me but i won because Kurb has no idea why I say pancake 24/7 or anything so they surrendered


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> clockwise I just beat the car god and I get only a like
> 
> I feel attacked


I fixed it
I was in a hurry


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> patience, child


you literally cannot copy me correctly


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I am in a bedroom


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> you literally cannot copy me correctly


Patience, young one


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> patience, child


dont call salty a child youre like 14


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

I am undefeatable I challenge all of you


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I am undefeatable I challenge all of you


I can sideways stack sand in minecraft


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I can stack sand in minecraft


I stacked swords to 65


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Grabs popcorn


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

wth guys I had to read 7 pages are you proud of yourselves


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wth guys I had to read 7 pages are you proud of yourselves


Yes.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I stacked swords to 65


brb gonna go cower in fear


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

This thread is fast


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> brb gonna go cower in fear


anyone else want to challenge me


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/uFQT2C8

this was gonna be my pfp but tbt refused to process it


----------



## Admiral Sven (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> CAR GO BUZZZZZZ



Yes, if you had an annoying buzzing sound by your glove box in your Peugeot 306 that was muted only by sellotape until a car wash undid it and then you had to contend with that for a year because you weren't sure how to mute it again.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I stacked swords to 65


I can


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> https://imgur.com/a/uFQT2C8
> 
> this was gonna be my pfp but tbt refused to process it


@Rosie977 watch the fetus challenge me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I stacked swords to 65


Samukai, is that you?


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I should start on dream sequence when it comes out, but this time, I’m going serious on it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I can
> View attachment 312241


I am so glad we aren't enemies


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Toohak113 said:


> Yes, if you had an annoying buzzing sound by your glove box in your Peugeot 306 that was muted only by sellotape until a car wash undid it and then you had to contend with that for a year because you weren't sure how to mute it again.


Hi, welcome to the worst place in the forum. One of the mods has already been sucked into this void. Leave while you still can.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> https://imgur.com/a/uFQT2C8
> 
> this was gonna be my pfp but tbt refused to process it


what a rookie so weak


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

I am not okay with this


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I have no enemies
only allies


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 312242
> I am not okay with this


too bad


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Insane thread time


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

@FrogslimeOfficial have an extra notification


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> too bad


I just watched the thread
Go as fast as possible let’s cap the notifications


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CDJ4-xUon1k/
thank you Loth theseare amazing plus they have phrogs


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Lets break the notif system then


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I just watched the thread
> Go as fast as possible let’s cap the notifications


the fetus tries to change the subject knowing they are powerless


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> the fetus tries to change the subject knowing they are powerless


aight no one calls a fellow fetus powerless you wanna go?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Meanwhile I’m just here trying to figure out what the heck I should do since I’m turning into a more often and for longer


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 29, 2020)

dont do drugs kids
youll end up like season 3 ezra 


it took me 30 minutes to think of this joke and im laughing my ass off
i hope you guys also appreciate it


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

So it’s 5v1?


----------



## Admiral Sven (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Hi, welcome to the worst place in the forum. One of the mods has already been sucked into this void. Leave while you still can.



Ha ha! No need to worry - I believe I've been here before.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

cap MY notifications


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Toohak113 said:


> Ha ha! No need to worry - I believe I've been here before.


Well it’s really starting to go feral


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> aight no one calls a fellow fetus powerless you wanna go?


try me


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Idk much
But there’s a fight


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I am undefeatable I challenge all of you


 i already won tho


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> i already won tho


I do not see it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> try me


Oh, you wanna go? I'll cry a river of tears after one hard-hitting insult in which you shall drown, try me.


----------



## Admiral Sven (Aug 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Well it’s really starting to go feral



Yup


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

i’m just trying to find the start of my basementing


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> persona funneee laugh now
> pancakes!





Saltyy said:


> frick


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oh, you wanna go? I'll cry a river of tears after one hard-hitting insult in which you shall drown, try me.


Jokes on you I'm suicidal so every scenario is a win for me

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



Origami said:


> .


fine but not against everyone else


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Ok


what's that lol


----------



## Admiral Sven (Aug 29, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> dont do drugs kids
> youll end up like season 3 ezra
> 
> 
> ...



Reminds me of this hilariously terrible pencil...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Toohak113 said:


> Yup


enjoy your stay in the dumpster fire

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



Toohak113 said:


> Reminds me of this hilariously terrible pencil...
> 
> View attachment 312243


BRUH LMAO


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Jokes on you I'm suicidal so every scenario is a win for me


BRUH NO BRUH


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I’m not offended 
but tbt fair events


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Jokes on you I'm suicidal so every scenario is a win for me
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> 
> ...


aaaaaa

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



Kurb said:


> i’m just trying to find the start of my basementing


i remember you making a terrible drawings thread


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Jokes on you I'm suicidal so every scenario is a win for me


semicolon semicolon


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i remember you making a terrible drawings thread


@Kurb


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Bring terrible drawings back


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> semicolon semicolon


?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> aaaaaa
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> 
> ...


like in lptpw


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

frogslime just posted something interesting


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> BRUH NO BRUH


What


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> like in lptpw


ohh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

we have a jeffery among us


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ?


that thing @Milky star does
;;


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> frogslime just posted something interesting


no they won't get it 'cause they didn't see the video so ha


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ohh


I got unbanned in march 2020 
Start combing through posts from then on out
If you don’t see me post for a little while skip forward like 10-50 oages


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> no they won't get it 'cause they didn't see the video so ha


i can link the video here


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> that thing @Milky star does
> ;;


i also do that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> i can link the video here


oh no

w


Kurb said:


> I got unbanned in march 2020
> Start combing through posts from then on out
> If you don’t see me post for a little while skip forward like 10-50 oages


ait you what


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> that thing @Milky star does
> ;;


thats an egirl thing


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I got unbanned in march 2020
> Start combing through posts from then on out
> If you don’t see me post for a little while skip forward like 10-50 oages


do not get ban again i will be very sad


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh no
> 
> w
> 
> ait you what


kurb is a criminal


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Hm..


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> thats an egirl thing


ok but @ProbablyNotJosuke does it too


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> thats an egirl thing


oh

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



ohare01 said:


> ok but @ProbablyNotJosuke does it too


e-boy


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

I was mentioned what did someone need?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> oh
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> 
> ...


no no no no no


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh no
> 
> w
> 
> ait you what


don’t ask questions


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I was mentioned what did someone need?


you are an e-girl


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> kurb is a criminal


I can't believe I'm engaged to a criminal


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Well
> I didn’t sleep
> But it’s my birthday soo...l





Seastar said:


> Happy birthday!





ohare01 said:


> Happy birthday!





Clockwise said:


> Happy birthday!





Rosie977 said:


> Happy birthday!
> everyone is saying the same thing lol





Kurb said:


> View attachment 282518
> Well uh here’s some lights on my printer





Kurb said:


> View attachment 282522
> I am a great air traffic controller


remember this? good times...

it used to be atc now it’s cars
probably a better impeovemnet imo


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I don’t egirl or use o and w and o and u and w and u much


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you are an e-girl


does that mean I'm an e-girl too


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> oh
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> 
> ...


josuke is part of the gang of enlightened eboys


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you are an e-girl


I'm far from an E girl. Do you even know what an E girl really is?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I can't believe I'm engaged to a criminal


you should have known that


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

this message from enlighted eboy worldwide llc


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm far from an E girl. Do you even know what an E girl really is?


origami said so don’t shoot the messenger


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you should have known that


I dunno if that's better or worse considering
my favorite anime


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> josuke is part of the gang of enlightened eboys


oh no


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm far from an E girl. Do you even know what an E girl really is?


its true, you could be an e-psychopath


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> its true, you could be an e-psychopath


I'm not a e girl psychopath.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Also, when did Vrisnem start posting here


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm not a e girl psychopath.


you're weeb

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



Kurb said:


> Also, when did Vrisnem start posting here


After the clean up


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I don’t dress egirl


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

I just hit myself with a plastic ruler and it hurt so I'm here to tell y'all not to do it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

I don't think you guys truly understand what a e girl is.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm not a e girl psychopath.


you're one or the other pick a side


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I don't think you guys truly understand what a e girl is.


yea I dont


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> you're one or the other pick a side


I’m e


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> yea I dont


I'm guessing a girl who indulges in online fashion/culture or something idk
I knew someone whose teacher called him an egirl


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 29, 2020)

uwu e-pewson Wothie hewe,


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

E>E girl


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> you're one or the other pick a side


What are you talking about?


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I’d be backwards C, but I’m not on computer


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

bro I tried sleeping and I nearly suffocated in a wall


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

so I just looked it up
yeah im not a normal egirl or a tinktonk egirl


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> bro I tried sleeping and I nearly suffocated in a wall


thought this was irl for a sec


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> uwu e-pewson Wothie hewe,


oh no are the egirls the ones that say uwu

I say uwu all the time ;;


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I am an average person


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

I want to be a normal person...


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I don’t *w*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Jer is probably stalking this very thread and thinking to himself whether or not he should post


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> oh no are the egirls the ones that say uwu
> 
> I say uwu all the time ;;


nope thatsw fuwwies uwu


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> oh no are the egirls the ones that say uwu
> 
> I say uwu all the time ;;


ya, they got it from the furries lol


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Jer is so weird


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

To be a C or not be a C


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> nope thatsw fuwwies uwu


_*But I'm not a furry either
what am I*_


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

the **** happened here


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*But I'm not a furry either
> what am I*_


whose man's is this
but the real question is
whose man's am I?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 312244
> Jer is so weird


he's been running the show since before you guys were born lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

E-girls and e-boys are a youth subculture that emerged in the late 2010s and is almost exclusively seen on social media, notably popularized by the video sharing app TikTok. The look is inspired by skater culture, 1990s–2000s fashion, anime, K-pop, hip hop, goth, and rave





I don't look like this I don't dress in such attire. I don't even own tik tok or partake in goth stuff.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 312246
> the **** happened here


*what*


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 312246
> the **** happened here


*HES TOO DANGEROUS TO BE KEPT ALIVE*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> E-girls and e-boys are a youth subculture that emerged in the late 2010s and is almost exclusively seen on social media, notably popularized by the video sharing app TikTok. The look is inspired by skater culture, 1990s–2000s fashion, anime, K-pop, hip hop, goth, and rave
> 
> View attachment 312245
> I don't look like this I don't dress in such attire. I don't even own tik tok or partake in goth stuff.


makes me think of grunge


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

*This might be risky but i’m donating bells to Jertree*


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 29, 2020)

EGirls are cute tho


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 312246
> the **** happened here


So we’re stalking Jer now?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

what if we @ his alt not the original I don't have a death wish


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> whose man's is this
> but the real question is
> whose man's am I?


wha


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Jeremy could afford 90 user changes


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> E-girls and e-boys are a youth subculture that emerged in the late 2010s and is almost exclusively seen on social media, notably popularized by the video sharing app TikTok. The look is inspired by skater culture, 1990s–2000s fashion, anime, K-pop, hip hop, goth, and rave
> 
> View attachment 312245
> I don't look like this I don't dress in such attire. I don't even own tik tok or partake in goth stuff.


you dont have to look like that though to be one lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Why are we trying to get him to comment here


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> wha


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

it wasn't even me being serious either


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Everyone donate 1 bell to jeremy 
He can’t stop us


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> you dont have to look like that though to be one lol


I'm not an e girl.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

I'm not an egirl or furry I swear


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm not an e girl.





Origami said:


> it wasn't even me being serious either


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

I shall transcend my form and become an E-girl


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Lets close the case and say no one here is an egirl
Case closed


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

sometimes I wonder if I really am a furry


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Lets close the case and say no one here is an egirl
> Case closed


too bad I'm an egirl now


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

now if you don't mind me i gotta go e-mow my e-lawn


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Mairmalade posted here once and dipped


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I will e-empty my e-trash bin


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

let me send an e-email


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Mairmalade posted here once and dipped


She escaped


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

mair isnt that far from where im from so thats neat


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

I'm gonna go have an e-lergic reaction to e-pollen


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> She escaped


not for long


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Mairmalade posted here once and dipped


She actually goes in and out


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

If you set your microwave to 1000 it’ll switch into cook mode


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

Oh okay


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> She actually goes in and out


She posted here once


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> If you set your microwave to 1000 it’ll switch into cook mode


_ah thank you I'll make sure to try that_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

ok so i made it so that i dont suffocate when i sleep


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> She posted here once


I’ve seen her here at LEAST 3 times


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Only a matter of time before we get on Jer’s radar


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> She posted here once


more than once, me and her talked about atlantic humidity here a month ago i think


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> more than once, me and her talked about atlantic humidity here a month ago i think


She ain’t seen nothing yet


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

_Do you like my minecraft skin I made it myself do you like it_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _Do you like my minecraft skin I made it myself do you like it_


*gears shift*
 *brrrrrr*


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *gears shift*
> *brrrrrr*


car


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _Do you like my minecraft skin I made it myself do you like it_


I can’t see it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

What is happen


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What is happen


I killed it with quagmire toilet


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I killed it with quagmire toilet


Who'd you kill


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

where'd everyone go 
eating their breakfast burrito


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

society


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 312251
> society


its America


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I can’t see it











						Screen-Shot-2020-08-29-at-6-22-50-PM
					

Image Screen-Shot-2020-08-29-at-6-22-50-PM hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

I may have an addiction to drawing digitally now.


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I’m bad at making Minecraft skin
I can’t shade


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Who'd you kill


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

power


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Cool


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


>


nice


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

I remember selling a bunch of candy to neighbor kids once
We made some bank
Then our parents found out about it on Facebook


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 312253
> power


jeremy is following you ?!?!?!?!?!??!!?!?!?!?!???!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 312251
> society


so iety


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I remember selling a bunch of candy to neighbor kids once
> We made some bank
> Then our parents found out about it on Facebook


What happened


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I should draw a oc again later


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

holy crap a huge firework went off??


Saltyy said:


> What happened


We made a stand and they bought almost our whole (HUGE) supply
and our dad was like "lol k"


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> jeremy is following you ?!?!?!?!?!??!!?!?!?!?!???!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?






hell yeah


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 312260
> hell yeah


how the frick


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 312260
> hell yeah


how


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I doubt its inspect element


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

????


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 312260
> hell yeah


TEACH ME YOUR WAYS OLD ONE


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> TEACH ME YOUR WAYS OLD ONE


this


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> TEACH ME YOUR WAYS OLD ONE


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I doubt its inspect element


i never lie


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 312261


do i dare pm him


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Cool


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> do i dare pm him


yes


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> do i dare pm him


You will die


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> yes


no


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> do i dare pm him


he wont answer


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

germy


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> no


:c


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

e
Guys look it’s seastar’s chinese bootleg cousin’s son


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> do i dare pm him


Yes.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 312263e
> Guys look it’s seastar’s chinese bootleg cousin’s son


epic I’m gona go sleep on my sideways bed


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> no


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Is he from China


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> epic I’m gona go sleep on my sideways bed


I’m gonna check his bio brb


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 312263e
> Guys look it’s seastar’s chinese bootleg cousin’s son


wowie


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Is it me that intro boards slowed down


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

oh no I'm gonna have to change my wallpaper


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Is it me that intro boards slowed down


Forgot it existed


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

these 3 also follow me


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

They exist
I’m the only one who hasn’t posted there


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

He’s still in the auction house


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 312269View attachment 312267View attachment 312268
> these 3 also follow me


bruh how


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Oblivia visited Evwirt a while back


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Being on tbt for 3 years maybe


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> bruh how


power


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

origami is too dangerous to be kept alive


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oblivia visited Evwirt a while back


whaaat


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 312270


HotWheel909 is a legend


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> HotWheel909 is a legend


why do I keep thinking you're saltyy with that pfp lmao


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> HotWheel909 is a legend


Him and Seastar should fight to the death


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami is a puppeteer, he probably used that to get them to follow him.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 312271
> origami is too dangerous to be kept alive


i may have to steal Olive's title


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> whaaat


Yea she wanted the blowfish and pond smelt


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Ok


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> i may have to steal Olive's title


why


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

remember her?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why do I keep thinking you're saltyy with that pfp lmao


do I radiate Saltyy energy


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 312272
> remember her?


shes long gone


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> do I radiate Saltyy energy


yes


Origami said:


> View attachment 312272
> remember her?


I MISS HER SO BAD SHE WAS SO FUN TO TALK TO


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I radiate no energy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> yes
> 
> I MISS HER SO BAD SHE WAS SO FUN TO TALK TO


h o w 

also I forgot who she is


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> do I radiate Saltyy energy


you radiate cursed triad energy
along with brosuke and the lost one kurb


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> h o w
> 
> also I forgot who she is


I only saw her for a few days


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> h o w
> 
> also I forgot who she is


idk

and ForeverALoan
She was so cool and we talked for a few days and she was the best but then she disappeared and I miss her so much..


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> you radiate cursed triad energy
> along with brosuke and the lost one kurb


crowsuke can't deny it anymore he's confirm cursed


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Ok


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> you radiate cursed triad energy
> along with brosuke and the lost one kurb


@ProbablyNotJosuke it's been confirmed by the master himself


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

C time


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

My wallpaper is gonna get me fired from existence


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> crowsuke can't deny it anymore he's confirm cursed


as soon as i gave him that nickname it was set in stone


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Poopoo funny ahahahahahahha

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> My wallpaper is gonna get me fired from existence


Show
N O W


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> My wallpaper is gonna get me fired from existence


what wallpaper

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



Kurb said:


> Poopoo funny ahahahahahahha
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> 
> ...


I THOUGHT YOU WERE SEASTAR AT FIRST AND WAS SO CONFUSED


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Poopoo funny ahahahahahahha
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> 
> ...


WUT


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Poopoo funny ahahahahahahha
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> 
> ...





ohare01 said:


> what wallpaper


no
also kurb you scared me with that seastar ripoff


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> My wallpaper is gonna get me fired from existence


you got rid of rosies masterpiece?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> you got rid of rosies masterpiece?


no of course not it's still in my files


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Oh no I thought Seastar was here


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

The Basement Dwellers: Can we have Seastar?
Jeremy: No, we have Seastar at home.
Seastar at home:


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

i knew it wasnt seastar
shes never awake at this time


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Oh no I thought Seastar was here


The odd color mixed with the content tipped me off


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> no of course not it's still in my files


what is your wallpaper now
it can't be that bad,,, right


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> The Basement Dwellers: Can we have Seastar?
> Jeremy: No, we have Seastar at home.
> Seastar at home:


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what is your wallpaper now
> it can't be that bad,,, right


um gotta go eat dinner k bye


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

laugh now


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 312273


reddit. momen
t


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I was confused for a second until I saw the username


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> laugh now


...do I have to?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> um gotta go eat dinner k bye


im concerned


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ...do I have to?


yes


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

POOP FUNNY AHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAA


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> yes


i refuse


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

I‘ve finally snapped


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> yes


AHAHAHA HAHA HA


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i refuse


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

why is kurb hybrid homie?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> why is kurb hybrid homie?


because gear ratio


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> why is kurb hybrid homie?


I have no idea


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> because gear ratio


???


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> because gear ratio


You might make the real one angry


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ???


Gear ratios are essentially how much mph a gear will take before it shifts, or needs to shift, as well as affecting acceleration.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 312274


no


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You might make the real one angry


The show to end all shows:
Seastar snapping


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You might make the real one angry


nah she'd just be confused


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Gear ratios are essentially how much mph a gear will take before it shifts, or needs to shift, as well as affecting acceleration.


I don't care


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

_*Something something free will*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> The show to end all shows:
> Seastar snapping


I’m talking about 194 (the arsonist)


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m talking about 194 (the arsonist)


_The interesting one, you mean_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> _*Something something free will*_


Everyone deserves free will,

We need to burn down the schools.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Everyone deserves free will,
> 
> We need to burn down the schools.


194 cult?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Free the children


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> im concerned


*frantically searches for new wallpaper*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> 194 cult?


yes


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @ProbablyNotJosuke it's been confirmed by the master himself


_*ORI IF YOUR CANADIAN BACON SELF DOESNT TAKE THAT BACK*_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

I remember her


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Free will! Hahahah free wil funny! AHAHAHAHAHAHHHA


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *frantically searches for new wallpaper*


?????


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> 194 cult?


Us hybrids must start a rebellion, together, we can make sure all inklings and octolings alike have free will.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

(0(σ )0 )


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

yo tf is going on


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ?????


very wholesome I swear okay okay


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Us hybrids must start a rebellion, together, we can make sure all inklings and octolings alike have free will.


Free will!


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 312276
> I remember her


i miss her


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Free will! Hahahah free wil funny! AHAHAHAHAHAHHHA


Can you at least try to sound like her?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> i miss her


me too man


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Can you at least try to sound like her?


Yep
I also have the title


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

We have to save Rose water, clearly she needs free will.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*ORI IF YOUR CANADIAN BACON SELF DOESNT TAKE THAT BACK*_


hah


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Is free will good?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> hah


_I still think i am neutral and i would rather die standing defending that than live accepting it_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> very wholesome I swear okay okay


was it nsfw


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Where is Inkopolis? I must commit arson.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> was it nsfw


no what no nononowdsavredw no i'd die


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _I still think i am neutral and i would rather die standing defending that than live accepting it_


_but you can't die
no
you're still cursed why can't you accept_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> no what no nononowdsavredw no i'd die


then why are you acting like that


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _but you can't die
> no
> you're still cursed why can't you accept_
> 
> ...


_*Because i’m not*_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> no what no nononowdsavredw no i'd die


Then post it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

I've compiled a list of things that violate free will.

-schools 
-work 

We have to put an end to these.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

uhhh


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*ORI IF YOUR CANADIAN BACON SELF DOESNT TAKE THAT BACK*_


you don't want to be part of my crew?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*Because i’m not*_


*YOU ARE*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> uhhh


She is not hybrid. We must do something.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Then post it


no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy told me that arson is a good way to put an end to these


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

switched it again


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

This might actually be canon


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> no


why were you acting like that if it's not nsfw


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Saltyy told me that arson is a good way to put an end to these


Speaking of which, where is she? And what's a pancake?

Nevermind that, lets start freeing the people!


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> This might actually be canon


this is madness


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Speaking of which, where is she? And what's a pancake?
> 
> Nevermind that, lets start freeing the people!


Weren’t we told to kill them?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



Enxssi said:


> this is madness


This is so disorienting and embarrassing but i have to do t


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why were you acting like that if it's not nsfw


no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Weren’t we told to kill them?


No, we have to give them free will!

Everyone deserves free will!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> No, we have to give them free will!
> 
> Everyone deserves free will!


I was told to kill them.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> no


_*?????*_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020

Hot Reddit people??


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

What in the world is happening why are there like 3 194s I’m already recaptured by the deer I can’t deal with this


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I was told to kill them.


That's not free will though...


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

What is happening here? 

you guys are too violent...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

woahhh @Seastar with rank 2 tuning

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> What is happening here?
> 
> you guys are too violent...


Shut up, prototype nerd!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*?????*_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> 
> Hot Reddit people??


ahaha no


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What in the world is happening why are there like 3 194s I’m already recaptured by the deer I can’t deal with this


whats 194


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> What is happening here?
> 
> you guys are too violent...


We need to burn the school and free the children, they deserve free will!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> whats 194


Blue octoling


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> whats 194


SCP19– i mean Hybrid 194
Seastar lore arc character


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> whats 194


boat


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> boat


why did you love something i posted monday
you past liver


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> We need to burn the school and free the children, they deserve free will!


YE-
Hey get back here Rosie it's not your turn yet


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Blue octoling


oh so another dumb rp ok


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> What is happening here?
> 
> you guys are too violent...


DARN IT YOURE EMULAT-oh sorry, too loud?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> YE-
> Hey get back here Rosie it's not your turn


By the way, what's a pancake?

Does Rosie know?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

whta


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> why did you love something i posted monday
> you past liver


okay I was going back to find the cursed wallpaper so sush


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> oh so another dumb rp ok


Seastar is typing..


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> whta






Use it or be square.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> whta


I can’t raise my voice around these fellows but WHAT THE HECK


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Seastar is typing..


*Seastar


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> By the way, what's a pancake?
> 
> Does Rosie know?


i would ask her about those human things, but she's uh... busy right now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 312281
> Use it or be square.


But that's a threat, it violates free will..m


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 312281
> Use it or be square.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

quick guys I need a new wallpaper


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> i would ask her about those human things, but she's uh... busy right now


Well thanks for trying, by the way does she have free will?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

m


Kurb said:


> View attachment 312281
> Use it or be square.


inecraft


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> quick guys I need a new wallpaper


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Well thanks for trying, by the way does she have free will?


I don't think so, none of us _really _do


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I don't think so, none of us _really _do


We have to free her!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 312283


_please no_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I don't think so, none of us _really _do


I have free will


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Where am i?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I have free will


Yay!


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 312281
> Use it or be square.


guess this is my life now


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> guess this is my life now


yes


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> guess this is my life now


This is supposed to be for calamari person so just don’t post


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> We have to free her!


ple- the- h-
_Silly Rosie ahahah you know how she is I'm sure she's just joking_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

I got a new wallpaper also this is a weird cult it's hurting my small brain

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> ple- the- h-
> _Silly Rosie ahahah you know how she is I'm sure she's just joking_


what


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> guess this is my life now


Its not perfectly centered, 

I declare that a violation of free will.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> This is supposed to be for calamari person so just don’t post


"just don't post"


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I got a new wallpaper also this is a weird cult it's hurting my small brain
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> 
> ...


But don't you want free will too?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I got a new wallpaper also this is a weird cult it's hurting my small brain
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> 
> ...


Just come back alreadySeastar


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ple- the- h-
> _Silly Rosie ahahah you know how she is I'm sure she's just joking_


Is she though?
I need help to-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> But don't you want free will too?


no just new wallpaper that won't kill me


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

she’s sLEEPING


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

What do y’all’s 194’s think of the murder deer herd?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> no just new wallpaper that won't kill me


?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> no just new wallpaper that won't kill me


I gave you one


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> no just new wallpaper that won't kill me


Why would wallpaper kill you? Is wallpaper violating your free will?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What do y’all’s 194’s think of the murder deer herd?


Burn it! Just like everything else! Because that’s free will, right?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Is she though?
> I need help to-


Of course of cooursee
my la- get m-


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Burn it! Just like everything else! Because that’s free will, right?


Exactly!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Why would wallpaper kill you? Is wallpaper violating your free will?


okay the wallpaper won't kill me but having it will lead to my demise
so I changed to to _NOT _Bob the Builder


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Burn it! Just like everything else! Because that’s free will, right?


No I think 194 just burns stuff against free will


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Exactly!


What is free will?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> no just new wallpaper that won't kill me











						48+] Wallpapers for Desktop Dogs
					






					wallpapercave.com


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Of course of cooursee
> my la- get m-


Ah okay,
Send help


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> 48+] Wallpapers for Desktop Dogs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_I already got a better one _


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _I already got a better one _


ok weeb


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> What is free will?


Burning things.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ok weeb


OKAY IT'S NOT AN ANIME OKAY??


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Yup they’re taking me far away...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> OKAY IT'S NOT AN ANIME OKAY??


hot Lego people


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> OKAY IT'S NOT AN ANIME OKAY??


oh so she-
*hides wallpaper*
Rosie get- no that's still not allowed in here


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> hot Lego people


NO BUT now I'm considering it
NO NO NO

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> oh so she-
> *hides wallpaper*
> Rosie get- no


what


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> oh so she-
> *hides wallpaper*
> Rosie get- no


huh


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> NO BUT now I'm considering it
> NO NO NO
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> ...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

hhh I changed it again my non-existing brain can't decide

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



ohare01 said:


> huh


broken image?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> huh


oh she was trying to hide her anime wallpaper from you, but that violates the laws of free will in here, so we had to handle that.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hhh I changed it again my non-existing brain can't decide
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> 
> ...


wh


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2020)

whats the mood for tonight fellas


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

toxapex said:


> whats the mood for tonight fellas


Hello, do you want free will?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

toxapex said:


> whats the mood for tonight fellas


I’m being kidnapped by a herd of crazy deer


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> oh she was trying to hide her anime wallpaper from you, but that violates the laws of free will in here, so we had to handle that.


OKAY THE ONLY ANIME WALLPAPER I HAD WAS A CLOSE UP OF BELLY BUTTON DUDE FROM BNHA
And that cursed one
and that Nanbaka one...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

I just recorded seven minutes of Forza footage for a free will meme


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Bruh what is happening
I see multiple octolings


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Bruh what is happening
> I see multiple octolings


194 cult


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> OKAY THE ONLY ANIME WALLPAPER I HAD WAS A CLOSE UP OF BELLY BUTTON DUDE FROM BNHA
> And that cursed one
> and that Nanbaka one...


wait what?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> oh so she-
> *hides wallpaper*
> Rosie get- no that's still not allowed in here


LET ROSIE OUT


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> wait what?


Aoyama or something
Hold on


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Ok
194 time then


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> LET ROSIE OUT


how cute...


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Hello, do you want free will?


I don't know, do I?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Bruh what is happening
> I see multiple octolings


Got kidnapped by murder deer


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I am the clone


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> OKAY THE ONLY ANIME WALLPAPER I HAD WAS A CLOSE UP OF BELLY BUTTON DUDE FROM BNHA
> And that cursed one
> and that Nanbaka one...


what nanbaka one
W A I T is it the awkward cpr


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

toxapex said:


> whats the mood for tonight fellas


run whil you still can


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> how cute...


if you wanna ****in live let her out or I bring in the anime boys with guns


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

toxapex said:


> I don't know, do I?


Free will is burning things down so that's up to you.


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Ok
I have a few, but I don’t have pics on iPad


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2020)

icons is the same


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

toxapex said:


> I don't know, do I?


you are currently observing a cult. Cults are benchmark profile changes that span across the entire basement. Due to the nature of it, keep at least 1km distance, for your personal safety.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

toxapex said:


> icons is the same


This is one of our cults. They're very common down here


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what nanbaka one
> W A I T is it the awkward cpr


NO GOD NO

Also this
I was watching an episode and was like _yes_




Also I do watch dub hush


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Cults are epic


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> if you wanna ****in live let her out or I bring in the anime boys with guns


YAY ANI-
ROSIE WILL YOU SHUT FOR *ONCE*
You think that you can just terminate the laws in here? This is our world. Do not make us snap


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> you are currently observing a cult. Cults are benchmark profile changes that span across the entire basement. Due to the nature of it, keep at least 1km distance, for your personal safety.


I’m exempt due to a witches curse


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

So...
What our plan


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar’s gonna implode when she sees this


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

this cult is gonna give me a headache I swear


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> So...
> What our plan


Burn down everything for our free will back


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Burn down everything for our free will back


...what's that?


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

So we commit arson?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020

I stole someone’s rifle


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ...what's that?


Burn down everything so everyone in the world can have free will

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



Clockwise said:


> So we commit arson?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> 
> I stole someone’s rifle


Yes


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Ok
I stole a rifle for our plan as well


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> YAY ANI-
> ROSIE WILL YOU SHUT FOR *ONCE*
> You think that you can just terminate the laws in here? This is our world. Do not make us snap


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> So we commit arson?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> 
> I stole someone’s rifle


Give it back


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

seastar come back pls


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Oy Seastar I’m sorry


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

That was from a military person


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> you don't want to be part of my crew?
> View attachment 312277


I reject my cursed nature JoJo!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

I will dox Rosie's wallpaper if she is not freed
10/10 threaten the victim So that the captor complies will definitely work


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

What wallpaper


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


>


Thats a cute little gun there, there's no way that can reach what's left of her though. She's almost complete so tinktonk


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What wallpaper


good wallpaper
wholesome wallpaper
wallpaper that won't get me disowned


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Thats a cute little gun there, there's no way that can reach what's left of her though. She's almost complete so tinktonk


did you just insult their gun?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> did you just insult their gun?


I’ll have you know that’s a felony in my book.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’ll have you know that’s a felony in my book.


seastar's ocs insulted a gun


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I reject my cursed nature JoJo!


c u r s e d


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> did you just insult their gun?


you call that toy a gun? Aw that's nice, won't get your little friend back though.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I reject my cursed nature JoJo!


unfortunate, you know what that means


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> good wallpaper
> wholesome wallpaper
> wallpaper that won't get me disowned


???


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

So I will give the rifle to a very responsible person
Who wants it
And I need it back later so I can return it to the owner


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> you call that toy a gun? Aw that's nice, won't get your little friend back though.





I have decided that you must commit water drink


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> you call that toy a gun? Aw that's nice, won't get your little friend back though.


_I second this_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 312293
> I have decided that you must commit water drink


Are you going against her free will?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ???


it's good see


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 312293
> I have decided that you must commit water drink


I mean the Ribbon part is still somewhat human, so that's created enough resistance for us to live


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

something something free will uhhhhh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> you call that toy a gun? Aw that's nice, won't get your little friend back though.


That ain’t the Ribbon I know...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Are you going against her free will?


Yes and if you object you'll regret it

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> I mean the Ribbon part is still somewhat human, so that's created enough resistance for us to live


You know what 

I'm about to say it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

alright who's trynna hack me


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I have no wallpaper
I set it to default because I’m lazy


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That ain’t the Ribbon I know...


shush we like to have a little fun in this head every once in awhile


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Yes and if you object you'll regret it
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> 
> ...


Looks like I'll have to burn you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I have no wallpaper
> I set it to default because I’m lazy


it fits your whole mysterious and vague thing


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 312294
> alright who's trynna hack me


wow the akechi image is insecure 

how


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 312294
> alright who's trynna hack me


its been like that for a week


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

I need to change my wallpaper


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Looks like I'll have to burn you


prepare for trouble 

and make it solo


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Maybe the gun on the image makes the website insecure


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> prepare for trouble
> 
> and make it solo
> View attachment 312296


thats just some fire?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Maybe the gun on the image makes the website insecure


does it do that?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Maybe the gun on the image makes the website insecure


IDk but time to upload it to imgbb


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> prepare for trouble
> 
> and make it solo
> View attachment 312296


But I'm you


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

We are all the same thing


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 312294
> alright who's trynna hack me


Who’s sig is it?


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

It’s the gun image


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> We are all the same thing


I’m trapped as a deer


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> It’s the gun image


that's weird
isn't doing it anymore so


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> thats just some fire?


you have got to be the most condescending inkling I've ever met I dont give a crap if you die in a hole for what you said today. If you fall in the ocean and dissolve ill throw a party because that's how much I hate you, please die in a fire. You are so horrible I am writing this entire text just so it looks like I'm typing an essay on why I hate you, please die inkling and come back Rosie, more text so this is even text text text text text text


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m trapped as a deer


ok dear


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> you have got to be the most condescending inkling I've ever met I dont give a crap if you die in a hole for what you said today. If you fall in the ocean and dissolve ill throw a party because that's how much I hate you, please die in a fire. You are so horrible I am writing this entire text just so it looks like I'm typing an essay on why I hate you, please die inkling and come back Rosie, more text so this is even text text text text text text


oh dang


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> But I'm you


you can't possibly comprehend the might of noseless Caroline


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> you can't possibly comprehend the might of noseless Caroline


coraline


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> you can't possibly comprehend the might of noseless Caroline


Huh?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 312294
> alright who's trynna hack me






its me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Huh?


in other words, stay out of my way inmate


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Noseless wardens?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> you have got to be the most condescending inkling I've ever met I dont give a crap if you die in a hole for what you said today. If you fall in the ocean and dissolve ill throw a party because that's how much I hate you, please die in a fire. You are so horrible I am writing this entire text just so it looks like I'm typing an essay on why I hate you, please die inkling and come back Rosie, more text so this is even text text text text text text


Did you just declare war on the coastal cosmos? Fine then
im almost out- You can save me- help


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 312302
> its me


_gasp_
DON'T LOOK AT MY BROWSING HISTORY


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 312302
> its me


it was quite literally my picture of someone with a gun but okay


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Noseless wardens?


_noseless warden eh_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> in other words, stay out of my way inmate


You can't tell me what to do. I have free will.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Did you just declare war on the coastal cosmos? Fine then
> im almost out- You can save me- help





drown in cuteness or suffer a death of cursed images


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _gasp_
> DON'T LOOK AT MY BROWSING HISTORY


_Hmmm?_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> You can't tell me what to do. I have free will.


lol no you don't *handcuffs*


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _gasp_
> DON'T LOOK AT MY BROWSING HISTORY


ook
(Writes something on clipboard)


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Socket function doesn’t recognize host name (Python)
					

So. I’m trying to establish a simple IRC esque program. Send message to server, server receives messages and prints it. Simple. Well, the problem i’m having is the connection part. I do socket.




					stackoverflow.com
				



Is this free will?


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Period


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> ...


mood lol


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> unfortunate, you know what that means


Do i commit sudoku


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _Hmmm?_





Lothitine said:


> ook
> (Writes something on clipboard)


_*nervous sweating*_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _*nervous sweating*_


What did i miss


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

what's Rosie typing

taking so long


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Chaos


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> What did i miss


I'm being hacked by Loth


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 312303
> drown in cuteness or suffer a death of cursed images


-
She would never fall for such a dumb trick.... but maybe _you will
*final boss wave 2 music begins* ddu ddu ddu almos done_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Do i commit sudoku


we'll call it assisted sudoku


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm being hacked by Loth


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Socket programming is wonderful at tims


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> -
> She would never fall for such a dumb trick.... but maybe _you will
> *final boss wave 2 music begins* ddu ddu ddu almos done_


NO, MY ONLY WEAKNESS 

CUTE IMAGES

THATS IT


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

BRUH THEY REMOVED CORALINE FROM NETFLIX


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> BRUH THEY REMOVED CORALINE FROM NETFLIX


:c


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Insert period here


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> NO, MY ONLY WEAKNESS
> 
> CUTE IMAGES
> 
> ...


looks like my middle school art projects


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

okay Justine because I dont want the chat spammed with coraline


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 312304


imagine if typing like that worked


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Do i commit sudoku


_*NO*_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Imagine Jeremy comes in and sees this


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> imagine if typing like that worked


she typed efrhchbdcdfuk and said "I'm in"

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



Kurb said:


> Imagine Jeremy comes in and sees this


they'd surrender TBT to the basement


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Hacker typing


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> we'll call it assisted sudoku


do it and I'll steal your spine


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Hacker typing







__





						Hacker Typer
					

The original HackerTyper. Turning all your hacker dreams into pseudo reality since 2011.




					hackertyper.net


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> NO, MY ONLY WEAKNESS
> 
> CUTE IMAGES
> 
> ...


I LOVE TH-




you're so close, but the final preparations are finalizing. T minus 5:[][] left


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Hacker typing


So 

Edfkhhuhhudbwjfdccdcbbexdgbdgcvgcffg?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> she typed efrhchbdcdfuk and said "I'm in"
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> 
> ...


He’d wipe this from tbt history


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Yes
hrdqsiygacougakucbsahdslauhslubdq8asljheluqwgourqwgeqklfhqked.bldsjbs,jadb


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

guys guys




__





						Freerice
					






					freerice.com
				



I just remembered this this is important


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Cool
But I have rice


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I LOVE TH-
> View attachment 312306
> you're so close, but the final preparations are finalizing. T minus 5:[][] left


I'd use my greatest weapon but I won't expose us sooo


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> He’d wipe this from tbt history


we'll wipe him from tbt history


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> we'll wipe him from tbt history


*scrub scrub*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *scrub scrub*


_but who would be the new owner_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> we'll wipe him from tbt history


wipe me from tbt history


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Ok


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wipe me from tbt history


never


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _but who would be the new owner_


Dibs


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> guys guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


donated some rice


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

We will never wipe a dweller from history unless if it’s that bad


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Dibs


i do not trust you with running a whole forum
maybe vrisnem


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> never


why not?
I'd just go *poof*
and you'll never know


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Dibs


imagine


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> why not?
> I'd just go *poof*
> and you'll never know


I will notice and cry


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> why not?
> I'd just go *poof*
> and you'll never know


soumds goomb


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I will notice and cry


but 
if I'm erased from everyone's memories
everything will be better
and I have evidence to back it up, yes I do


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

@FrogslimeOfficial 
Ouch


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Don8 rice


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> but
> if I'm erased from everyone's memories
> everything will be better
> and I have evidence to back it up, yes I do


ive been thinking about this
very soon


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I'd use my greatest weapon but I won't expose us sooo
> View attachment 312307


That is so cursed I want to curl up in a hole and die

Final quest: completed
Your friend is back and healing well. Those ocs were merciless and destroyed hope and free will, but you prevailed. Thank you for taking on this fateful quest, you shall be remembered in the land of basement forever.

 Saving ​


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Guys keep the 198 cult alive until seastar wakes up


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 312309
> @FrogslimeOfficial
> Ouch


oof dang


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Imagine someone posting and made a final post and never came back


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> ive been thinking about this
> very soon


are you gonna eliminate me or something


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I just kept 198 for now


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 29, 2020)

Want to join a homophobe murder squad




__





						Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities
					

Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text.  Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




					discord.gg


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> are you gonna eliminate me or something


no but i may eliminate myself from tbt


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> no but i may eliminate myself from tbt


wait no


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> no but i may eliminate myself from tbt


no


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

does this count as a mood?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> That is so cursed I want to curl up in a hole and die
> 
> Final quest: completed
> Your friend is back and healing well. Those ocs were merciless and destroyed hope and free will, but you prevailed. Thank you for taking on this fateful quest, you shall be remembered in the land of basement forever.
> ...


cool thnx


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> we'll call it assisted sudoku


But sudoku is already assisted with the head chopping part, so that means i don’t do anything if it’s even more assisted


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

You guys can switch back but as soon as Seastar wakes up it’s 194 time


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You guys can switch back but as soon as Seastar wakes up it’s 194 time


Ok


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> but
> if I'm erased from everyone's memories
> everything will be better
> and I have evidence to back it up, yes I do


no >:C
you're a great friend


Origami said:


> ive been thinking about this
> very soon


huh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no >:C
> you're a great friend


I used to
pick on an old friend
and I regret it so much


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> no but i may eliminate myself from tbt


*don't*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I used to
> pick on an old friend
> and I regret it so much


:c


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I used to
> pick on an old friend
> and I regret it so much


oh
well you've changed right?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Okey I think the deer are going to sleep...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> oh
> well you've changed right?


yeah butttt
idk


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> But sudoku is already assisted with the head chopping part, so that means i don’t do anything if it’s even more assisted


do that and I will cry an ocean


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> oh
> well you've changed right?





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I *used to*
> pick on an old friend
> and I *regret it so much*


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Mood


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> .


ok


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

i have le best pfp


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> But sudoku is already assisted with the head chopping part, so that means i don’t do anything if it’s even more assisted


lets just call it murder


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> lets just call it murder


_*IF YOU LAY A HAND ON HIM I-*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i have le best pfp


only because I haven't switched back to my usual


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

This video made me zone out


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> This video made me zone out


bold of you to assume someone cares


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> This video made me zone out


im not watching that


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> bold of you to assume someone cares


æ


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

Y e a h o k a y I really love drawing.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> im not watching that


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

I did like..2 two today,,


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 312313


LMAO


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 312313


NOOOO


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

So did I miss anything?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 312313


i love how the wikis still being maintained


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> So did I miss anything?


I’m stuck with murder deer


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 312313


Please don't do a section on what I did.


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Cult


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

remade great value seastar


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Please don't do a section on what I did.


I forgot about a lot of it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Send me a link to the wiki


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m stuck with murder deer


I'm sorry,,


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I forgot about a lot of it


thamk god


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Y e a h o k a y I really love drawing.


same but

i suck


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Send me a link to the wiki


Gib


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

The Basement Wiki
					






					the-basement.fandom.com


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> The Basement Wiki
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thx


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Seastar Lore For Dummies
					

So. You're here. You must be really low in life. Well, i have my job as forum editor on the line, so let's cut to the chase. (Under Construction)




					the-basement.fandom.com
				



Someone expand this pls


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

I dont have a user page I feel useless


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I forgot about a lot of it


put stuff on my profile
idk What just stuff


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I dont have a user page I feel useless


um








						Saltyy
					

Saltyy (Formerly known as UnhappyHome) is a basement dweller and one part of the Jikken Raiders. Enxssi has given them the title Ultimate Sad Mortgage




					the-basement.fandom.com
				




	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



ohare01 said:


> put stuff on my profile
> idk What just stuff


i will after i eat cheesecaik


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

this server is cursed I love it


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 29, 2020)

i also don't have a page lol

but 1 i haven't been here too long and 2 i never really wanted one lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> same but
> 
> i suck


Can't be as bad as me-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> um
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its not in the users section ;;


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> i also don't have a page lol
> 
> but 1 i haven't been here too long and 2 i never really wanted one lol


get basement dweller status and then you’ll get a late


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> this server is cursed I love it


its just me you lothitine and random people


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 29, 2020)

rip frog lmao


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Seastar Lore For Dummies
> 
> 
> So. You're here. You must be really low in life. Well, i have my job as forum editor on the line, so let's cut to the chase. (Under Construction)
> ...


now


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Can't be as bad as me-


This coloring and line art is garbage




fite me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

nvm


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

brian died


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> brian died


spoilers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> this is the best friend group ive ever been in out of all of the ones ive been in


i have no friends here :,)
i'm just the person who keeps sending cursed images or smthn


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> spoilers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


peter dies in i infinity war


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> i have no friends here :,)
> i'm just the person who keeps sending cursed images or smthn


you can be our friends c:


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> peter dies in i infinity war


>:O
how dare you spoilllll

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



ohare01 said:


> you can be our friends c:


yay i have friends now lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> This coloring and line art is garbage
> View attachment 312316
> fite me


You proved me wrong. You're better than me.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You proved me wrong. You're better than me.


Prove to me that you're better, show me sum of your work


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

nvm


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I'm working on some of the wikia


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

what is goin on


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what is goin on


insanity


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Please someone add stuff to my page


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

we need to expand the seastar lore page


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 29, 2020)

i'll be back

gotta go do stuff that i'm procrastinating on


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

make sure to not post
inappropriate pictures
on the wiki again


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> we need to expand the seastar lore page


my page please Its  literally starving


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I did not do it
But we need to be careful as well


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> my page please Its  literally starving


both of them


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

who did it


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I added content to my page


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 29, 2020)

nvm i can't do the stuff i was working on so rip


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> make sure to not post
> inappropriate pictures
> on the wiki again


i want to beat up whoever did that


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i want to beat up whoever did that


what happened


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i want to beat up whoever did that


What were they?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what happened


a while ago someone deleted a lot of our data on the wiki and put inappropriate pictures


Saltyy said:


> What were they?


idk I didn't see all I know it was inappropriate


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> a while ago someone deleted a lot of our data on the wiki and put inappropriate pictures
> 
> idk I didn't see all I know it was inappropriate


oh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> a while ago someone deleted a lot of our data on the wiki and put inappropriate pictures
> 
> idk I didn't see all I know it was inappropriate


:C


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

We recovered the old data though and banned them


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I saw the image and it burnt my eyes


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> oh


it ok it's easy to fix lol


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I deleted the image off the wiki


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I saw the image and it burnt my eyes


what was it


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 29, 2020)

carry on
no comment


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I saw the image and it burnt my eyes


What was it thooo


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I saw the image and it burnt my eyes


oh dear what


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

It was an 18+ image on the wikia


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> It was an 18+ image on the wikia


Yeah we got that
what was it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

whelp


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> It was an 18+ image on the wikia


but what was it
fan art or an actual person-


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Fan art


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Fan art


of?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> but what was it
> fan art or an actual person-


"art"
the fact that they had to google "18+ furry images" is so funny to me though
what a loser


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Fan art


of what?
anime or?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

where were the images tho


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> "art"
> the fact that they had to google "18+ furry images" is so funny to me though
> what a loser


oof


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Uh I think it was Touhou fan art that was 18+
Thats all I remember


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> "art"
> the fact that they had to google "18+ furry images" is so funny to me though
> what a loser


getting helium vibes from this


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Enough said


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> getting helium vibes from this


Oh no


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> getting helium vibes from this


helium/ori actually has morals though
he wouldn't do crap like that


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> helium/ori actually has morals though
> he wouldn't do crap like that


Tru


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> helium/ori actually has morals though
> he wouldn't do crap like that


no it just sounds like something helium would say


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Prove to me that you're better, show me sum of your work


I don't know about that-


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Tru


yea i think it was just some degenerate trying to ruin our fun


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I wouldn't do that stuff to be honest
I really hate that kind of content


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> no it just sounds like something helium would say


ohh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> yea i think it was just some degenerate trying to ruin our fun


big ew


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

So..
Lets talk about something else


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> big ew


ikr


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ohh


you can change your avi in the meantime


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I don't know about that-


d  o    i  t


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

I don’t look at that stuff PERIOD so to post that on a group that’s grounded in SFW stuff is just disgusting


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t look at that stuff PERIOD so to post that on a group that’s grounded in SFW stuff is just disgusting


We're minors..


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Thats just messed up for that person to do that


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> d  o    i  t


k fine.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t look at that stuff PERIOD so to post that on a group that’s grounded in SFW stuff is just disgusting


Exactly wth


Saltyy said:


> We're minors..


^^^^^


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> We're minors..


All the more reason it’s disgusting


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> All the more reason it’s disgusting


some people deserve to be pushed out on the middle of the highway and get ran over


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> some people deserve to be pushed out on the middle of the highway and get ran over


mood that's me I'm people


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> some people deserve to be pushed out on the middle of the highway and get ran over


people who don't like a-
Yeah :/


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> mood that's me I'm people


_*NO*_
im talking about degenerates who do **** like that


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

So...


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> getting helium vibes from this


what has this forum done to me


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

I haven’t been able to get away from the deer they’ve surrounded me this time


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> what has this forum done to me


it did it to me too man


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

:c


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*NO*_
> im talking about degenerates who do **** like that


haha me


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

Oh no I can't get to it my parents locked up my phone oh well you can enjoy the Ruby in my sig I drew @DinosaurDumpster


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

This forum changed my life a bit


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> haha me


what
_you _sabotaged the wiki?????????

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



Clockwise said:


> This forum changed my life a bit


same


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what
> _you _sabotaged the wiki?????????


NO NO NO OF COURSE NOT


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh no I can't get to it my parents locked up my phone oh well you can enjoy the Ruby in my sig I drew @DinosaurDumpster


k finee


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> haha me


plot twist frog is the person behind the images
nah jk she wouldn't do that
OBVIOUSLY


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> haha me


what


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> NO NO NO OF COURSE NOT


_THEN WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> plot twist frog is the person behind the images
> nah jk she wouldn't do that
> OBVIOUSLY





Saltyy said:


> what


I MEANT THAT I'M A DEGENERATE BUT I'D NEVER DO THAT


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

who is helium


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I MEANT THAT I'M A DEGENERATE BUT I'D NEVER DO THAT


you're not a degenerate


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I can’t wait for the second part of the dream sequence


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> who is helium


A noble gas


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I can’t wait for the second part of the dream sequence


Same


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> you're not a degenerate


AHA
I have solid evidence
I'm a weeb
I have Reddit
I like LEGO people for heaven's sake


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I MEANT THAT I'M A DEGENERATE BUT I'D NEVER DO THAT


DEGENERATES STOP PEOPLE FROM HAVING FUN AND YOU DONT DO THAT


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> DEGENERATES STOP PEOPLE FROM HAVING FUN AND YOU DONT DO THAT


YES I DO I'M A BUZZKILL WATCH ME KILL
THE
BUZZ
AND EAT IT


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> DEGENERATES STOP PEOPLE FROM HAVING FUN AND YOU DONT DO THAT


Well not _all_ degenerates, we're some of the many good ones


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> k finee


Maybe tomorrow,,


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I think second part
I will draw more nicer


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> DEGENERATES STOP PEOPLE FROM HAVING FUN AND YOU DONT DO THAT


^^^^^^^^^
IN FACT SHE EVEN HELPS US HAVE MORE FUN


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> AHA
> I have solid evidence
> I'm a weeb
> I have Reddit
> I like LEGO people for heaven's sake


ok well I'm a weeb and I have reddit does that make me a degenerate


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Well not _all_ degenerates, we're good ones


Okay you're thowing me off.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> DEGENERATES STOP PEOPLE FROM HAVING FUN AND YOU DONT DO THAT






this is what they look like


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Well not _all_ degenerates, we're some of the many good ones


we're not degenerates and I refuse to believe we are


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Okay you're thowing me off.


how


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^
> IN FACT SHE EVEN HELPS US HAVE MORE FUN
> 
> ok well I'm a weeb and I have reddit does that make me a degenerate


NO YOU DON'T FIND PIECES OF PLASTIC HOT


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I think second part
> I will draw more nicer


I’m hoping to see my suffix in use


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 312329
> this is what they look like


me


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Insert full stop punctuation


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Well not _all_ degenerates, we're good ones


yeah youre right if the fun is bad but we were just making a wiki ;/


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> we're not degenerates and I refuse to believe we are


_I wasn't calling you one_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> me


no stop putting yourself down *NOW*

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> _I wasn't calling you one_


but you said we


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

am i a degenerate


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no stop putting yourself down *NOW*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> 
> ...


NO I SHALL BE BULLIED


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

well I'm a degenerate that's final


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> am i a degenerate


pfft no


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> am i a degenerate


no


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> NO I SHALL BE BULLIED


NO

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



Saltyy said:


> well I'm a degenerate that's final


NO


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I’m in a melancholic mood right now


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

This is getting confusing


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no
> 
> NO
> 
> ...


yeos


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

_NONE OF US ARE DEGENERATES OK_


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I am a degenerate 
i dont think I’m cool


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> am i a degenerate


no you're a michael


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _NONE OF US ARE DEGENERATES OK_


I am


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I am a degenerate
> i dont think I’m cool


no of course not


ohare01 said:


> _NONE OF US ARE DEGENERATES OK_




	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



Saltyy said:


> I am


no


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I am


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> .


no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

yes


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Ok
i am just upset over the situation outside tbt


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

I should be bullied


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no


non't


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare06 will be on the top posting members list by mid next week calling it now


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> ohare06 will be on the top posting members list by mid next week calling it now


_wha_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I should be bullied


no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I should be bullied


I should*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no


it's complicated


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I should*


no
guys stop putting yourselves down its making me sad

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> it's complicated


noooo


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

This day sucks...
outside here


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> guys stop putting yourselves down its making me sad


okay wait no um


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no
> guys stop putting yourselves down its making me sad
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> ...


yeeeees


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> ohare06 will be on the top posting members list by mid next week calling it now


i could leave for a month and ohare198 will be past sheilaa in posts


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

hhh


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I should*


***no i should


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 is a force to be reckoned with


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> okay wait no um


;-;


Enxssi said:


> i could leave for a month and ohare198 will be past sheilaa in posts


[x] doubt
also no don't leave


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

we need awards for high posters


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i could leave for a month and ohare198 will be past sheilaa in posts


local wildchild will be up there in 2 months too he posts too much


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ohare01 is a force to be reckoned with


but am I tho


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I just feel ashamed right now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Are we Sparticus-ing with being picked on?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> ***no i should


no me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> but am I tho


well
you'll end up taking over tbt lmao


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> well
> you'll end up taking over tbt lmao


_how?
I'm not ready for this responsibility w h A t_


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I want to change my title to trash, but you will all disapprove


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I want to change my title to trash, but you will all disapprove


why would you do that
you aren't
I am


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I want to change my title to trash, but you will all disapprove


I can confirm this


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

you know who'll never make the top posts list
me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> you know who'll never make the top posts list
> me


maybe


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _how?
> I'm not ready for this responsibility w h A t_


_you're the chosen one
this is your anime journey_


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I want to change my title to trash, but you will all disapprove


nooo don't

i'm the only one who deserves something along the lines of trash in my username/title/sig


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _you're the chosen one
> this is your anime journey_


_*when I joined an animal crossing forum this is not what I expected
at all*_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> you know who'll never make the top posts list
> me


if you really try you could
kurb, though.....


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

WOW OKAY WE ALL HAVE BAD SELF-ESTEEM


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

My self esteem is very low


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> WOW OKAY WE ALL HAVE BAD SELF-ESTEEM


*none
but yeah, true


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> WOW OKAY WE ALL HAVE BAD SELF-ESTEEM


ikr hahahahhahah i love thinking of myself as worthless trash


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

i think i am cool ;/


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

I just wanna be a lowly pirate dragged to the bottom of the sea by a siren


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Your not trash either
no one is trash


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i think i am cool ;/


at least someone has good self esteem


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ikr hahahahhahah i love thinking of myself as worthless trash


okay you know what
NO
LIES
NOT TRASH


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*when I joined an animal crossing forum this is not what I expected
> at all*_


same
I was originally just gonna look at turnip prices and ask for questions about the game
*but here i am now*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> okay you know what
> NO
> LIES
> NOT TRASH


but how do you know


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I just wanna be a lowly pirate dragged to the bottom of the sea by a siren


No you don’t want anything like that I wouldn’t want any excitement in my life but here I am surrounded by saber-toothed deer


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> if you really try you could
> kurb, though.....


kurb will climb the ranks with his sheer stupidity brilliance


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 29, 2020)

me myself and i are the only people who are a piece of garbage


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> kurb will climb the ranks with his sheer stupidity brilliance


LMAO


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> but how do you know


BECAUSE TRASH CAN'T TYPE


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> me myself and i are the only people who are a piece of garbage


no thats me


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Hi i’m back—


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I just wanna be a lowly pirate dragged to the bottom of the sea by a siren


what in the name of hylia


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> BECAUSE TRASH CAN'T TYPE


ok but how do you know im the one typing


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> same
> I was originally just gonna look at turnip prices and ask for questions about the game
> *but here i am now*


i was just here to get hazel in new leaf, a quick in and out if you will.
if it werent for abri i probly wouldn't evn be here


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no thats me


wrong it's totally me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i was just here to get hazel in new leaf, a quick in and out if you will.
> if it werent for abri i probly wouldn't evn be here


im so glad i saw the thread now :')


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ok but how do you know im the one typing


checkmate but nO



Kurb said:


> Hi i’m back—
> 
> what in the name of hylia


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

i dont even remember how or why i ended up here


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> checkmate but nO


i win
i am confirmed träsh


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

what even brought me to the win thread


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i win
> i am confirmed träsh


:[


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> what even brought me to the win thread


win


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> :[


:]


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> how


You know- because-


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> checkmate but nO


what


Origami said:


> i dont even remember how or why i ended up here


I don’t either 


Origami said:


> what even brought me to the win thread


Idk


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

PIRATE TIME

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



Kurb said:


> what
> 
> I don’t either
> 
> Idk


PIRATE TIME


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> win
> 
> :]


oh thats right you guys would be breaking the thread rules while i was just going to win
well my time here will end just as it began

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> PIRATE TIME
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> 
> ...


one piece


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> PIRATE TIME
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> 
> ...


Captain Rosie?
******


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> oh thats right you guys would be breaking the thread rules while i was just going to win
> well my time here will end just as it began
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> ...


don't deactivate old man


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> oh thats right you guys would be breaking the thread rules while i was just going to win
> well my time here will end just as it began
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> ...


please don't leave


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> my time here will end just as it began


on february 8


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> on february 8


9th in my timezone : )


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> 9th in my timezone : )


omg time traveler


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 29, 2020)

OMG I JUST ELBOWED MY CAT IN THE FACE IM A. ****TY PERSON IM SO SORRY TISH


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> on february 8


no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> OMG I JUST ELBOWED MY CAT IN THE FACE IM A. ****TY PERSON IM SO SORRY TISH


aH NO


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no


i didn't specify which


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

who here has seen On Stranger Tides

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020

pls someone


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i didn't specify which


huh


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Have you guys seen the quiplash 3 beta


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> who here has seen On Stranger Tides
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> 
> pls someone


I have


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> on february 8


September 8th 2020


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> September 8th 2020
> 
> View attachment 312340


don't leave I will cry


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I have


AY



Origami said:


> September 8th 2020
> 
> View attachment 312340


I swear to god


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i didn't specify which


so 100 years from now when we ask, how is kurb even still alive?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> September 8th 2020
> 
> View attachment 312340


the entire thread will kill you


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> September 8th 2020
> 
> View attachment 312340


NO


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2020)

Origami said:


> September 8th 2020
> 
> View attachment 312340


Jul 30, 2021


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> the entire thread will kill you


yeah ori if you die we'll kill you


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> so 100 years from now when we ask, how is kurb even still alive?


he's ascended


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

thanks lothitine for the supportive love react


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> he's ascended


dead on my desk after finally realizing how to cross network socket


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yeah ori if you die we'll kill you


TBT: ori goes upstairs and literally dies


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

No one leave until I get them a gift


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> thanks lothitine for the supportive love react


don't go
don't go
don't go
don't go
don't go
don't go
don't go
don't go


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Jul 30, 2021


I’ve had a fun year


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I wonder how long basement dwellers here will last here....


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> TBT: ori goes upstairs and literally dies


this made me laugh more than it should've


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> thanks lothitine for the supportive love react


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

im rolling send help


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’ve had a fun year


If you leave I will cry


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I wonder how long basement dwellers here will last here....


rats last forever


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

We will be sad when it ends


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> im rolling send help


down the stairs after killing ori upstairs?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I wonder how long basement dwellers here will last here....


It’ll become a tourist attraction for the whole internet to see and the bell tree forums will finally surpass Animal Crossing Community and this thread will be legendary


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> rats last forever


TBT: Lothitine calls everyone a rat


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> down the stairs after killing ori upstairs?


ah so this was the uprising I was hinting at


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> If you leave I will cry


Okay


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> down the stairs after killing ori upstairs?


For a second I thought u we’re talking about oricorio


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 312344


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> It’ll become a tourist attraction for the whole internet to see and the bell tree forums will finally surpass Animal Crossing Community and this thread will be legendary


_*yes*_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 312345


Leave


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> TBT: Lothitine calls everyone a rat


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Okay


thanks kurb


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Some 3D emojis creep me out


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 312345


I hate you


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 312345


why?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I hate you


For a secon d I thought u were seastar


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Okay


plot twist: by 'cry' she means commit arson on your house


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> For a secon d I thought u were seastar


I also keep thinking she's seastar


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Confusion time


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> plot twist: by 'cry' she means commit arson on your house


Exactly this muahahaha


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

enxssi writes the best twists/titles


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> thanks kurb


Ok if i go to play forza and never come back you know what happened


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Some 3D emojis creep me out


SOME?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I hate you


its okay seastar september 8th is almost here


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> its okay seastar september 8th is almost here


July 30th, 2021 is almost here


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> SOME?


Well the one Ori posted earlier


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> its okay seastar september 8th is almost here


nononononono


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> its okay seastar september 8th is almost here


I will
Spam
Your DMs
So then you'll get annoyed and disown me


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Well the one Ori posted earlier


YOU DON’T SAY?!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Ok if i go to play forza and never come back you know what happened


you died from a thunderstorm


Origami said:


> its okay seastar september 8th is almost here


NO


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> its okay seastar september 8th is almost here


there is so much wrong with this sentence


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Well the one Ori posted earlier


Ori has a whole library of them


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> you died from a thunderstorm
> 
> NO


Either that or i just never come back and finally figure out how to socket correctly on my deathbed


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> its okay seastar september 8th is almost here


this will cause enough pain to make me remove my profile picture and change my title to something sad


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Either that or i just never come back and finally figure out how to socket correctly on my deathbed


pls don't

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



Enxssi said:


> this will cause enough pain to make me remove my profile picture and change my title to something sad


same


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

When I get sad
I delete my icon and change my title to sad stuff


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Either that or i just never come back and finally figure out how to socket correctly on my deathbed


you'll put a fork into a socket?
damn kurb is starting his own thunder storms


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

And I change my location to *character name’s* trashbin


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> July 30th, 2021 is almost here


ok kurb


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

What if we all went to sleep one night and one of us didn’t return


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

We have 300 something days


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> What if we all went to sleep one night and one of us didn’t return


hunger games


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> We have 300 something days


Until Jul 30th?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> this will cause enough pain to make me remove my profile picture and change my title to something sad


I will be so sad I'll somehow fix privacy. 
Welp better get hacking


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> What if we all went to sleep one night and one of us didn’t return


what if I disappear


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

are we kidding now im sad


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what if I disappear


BRUH NO


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what if I disappear


We’d all be edgy in memoriam


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> What if we all went to sleep one night and one of us didn’t return


danganronpa


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> danganronpa


I‘d bet i would be the killer tbh


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Sadness page


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> are we kidding now im sad


I hope bc I'm sad too


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> BRUH NO


but what if



Kurb said:


> We’d all be edgy in memoriam


m


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I‘d bet i would be the killer tbh


maybe


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

haha what if I disappeared one night haha jk unless


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> What if we all went to sleep one night and one of us didn’t return


in 8 more nights that will happen


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

i searched kevin macleod sad song
_Help_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

hhhhhh I regret typing that


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> haha what if I disappeared one night haha jk unless


*DON'T*


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

This situation is making me a bit sad
But not sad to the extent I remove my icon and change my title to sad stuff


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> haha what if I disappeared one night haha jk unless


NO


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hhhhhh I regret typing that


good


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> in 8 more nights that will happen


Seastar just dissapears and we all headcanon for a few hours then realize she’s gone


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *DON'T*


lmao
might happen idk


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 30, 2020)

oricorami


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> lmao
> might happen idk


I swear if it does-


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i searched kevin macleod sad song
> _Help_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

What would you guys think if i didn’t go online for an entire day


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Seastar just dissapears and we all headcanon for a few hours then realize she’s gone


she might but i will for sure
the IT class cometh and she taketh me away


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I swear if it does-


I mean it might
I'd never willingly leave so abruptly


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> What would you guys think if i didn’t go online for an entire day


“wait whos kurb”


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> in 8 more nights that will happen


how 2 dislike a post


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> What would you guys think if i didn’t go online for an entire day


probably banned again


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> What would you guys think if i didn’t go online for an entire day


"time to talk bad about kurb"


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> What would you guys think if i didn’t go online for an entire day


you died from a thunderstorm

what would y'all think if i didn't come on for a whole day?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> "time to talk bad about kurb"


Yeah thanks for the uplifting comment FreeHeliu,

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



ohare01 said:


> you died from a thunderstorm
> 
> what would y'all think if i didn't come on for a whole day?


”...She’s dead.”


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> you died from a thunderstorm
> 
> what would y'all think if i didn't come on for a whole day?


you commit sudoku and I'd spam sad images on your profile


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> you died from a thunderstorm
> 
> what would y'all think if i didn't come on for a whole day?


"the church swallowed her this time"


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> you commit sudoku and I'd spam sad images on your profile


Okay but what about me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> you commit sudoku and I'd spam sad images on your profile


if I didn't come on for _one day?_
Iahqxqvqkqmqqvqv


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what would y'all think if i didn't come on for a whole day?


crap her mom got her


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> you died from a thunderstorm
> 
> what would y'all think if i didn't come on for a whole day?


“aw damn guess she’s dead”


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> if I didn't come on for _one day?_
> Iahqxqvqkqmqqvqv


What if i didn’t go online tomorrow


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> crap her mom got her


that too


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

What if I didn't go on for a day?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Okay but what about me


i would remove my profile pic


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 30, 2020)

What if I didn’t log in lol


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What if I didn't go on for a day?


I would miss you so bad


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What if I didn't go on for a day?


Crap her mom got her too


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What if I didn't go on for a day?


"busy with persona"


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> What if i didn’t go online tomorrow


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I would miss you so bad


what would you think thi


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Hmm I leave at random points during the day so none of you will bat an eye
I'd be like
A _ninja_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> "busy with persona"


That attachment is very concerning


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

time to test it bye guys


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Crap her mom got her too


bold of you to assume my mom's here


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> "busy with persona"


nice attachment


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I would miss you so bad


Okay well see ya Tuesday


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> time to test it bye guys


WAIT NO


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> time to test it bye guys


BRUH


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what would you think thi


that you died


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> time to test it bye guys


bye!


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> That attachment is very concerning


meant it for this


when frogslime goes missing for a week


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> bold of you to assume my mom's here


well I mean you had to go
hm well either way itd be sad


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> time to test it bye guys


I’m coming with
A D I O S


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 30, 2020)

If I didn’t log on y’all would just assume i hav BAD DYSPHORIA


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> well I mean you had to go
> hm well either way itd be sad


_Ill still have WiFi ma'am_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> If I didn’t log on y’all would just assume i hav BAD DYSPHORIA


"too busy watching rebels to log on"


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> meant it for this
> 
> 
> when frogslime goes missing for a week
> View attachment 312354


bRUH DON'T SHOOT ME AIGHT


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> _Ill still have WiFi ma'am_


Spanish McDonalds Ad Wifi(tm) and her belltreeforums page would load the entire day


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

if i werent online for a day



eh i wouldn't be missed it'd be the same


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> _Ill still have WiFi ma'am_


understandable have a great day


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Spanish McDonalds Ad Wifi(tm) and her belltreeforums page would load the entire day


what


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> if i werent online for a day
> 
> 
> 
> eh i wouldn't be missed it'd be the same


Probably   

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



Saltyy said:


> what


That is a forbidden question.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 30, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> if i werent online for a day
> 
> 
> 
> eh i wouldn't be missed it'd be the same


Nah I’d be like
“”””””””uh where’d he go””””””””


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

I have actually been considering taking a break so hm

Cya in a year!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Probably
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020
> 
> ...


too bad I need to know


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 30, 2020)

Jokes on u I’m always logged on
Google auto saved my password


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

I'm gonna stay here 'till the site closes down
I'll archive everything
I'd only leave if something bad happened


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

We’ve seen it happen thrice
Rosewater
ForeverALoan 
Miles0869


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I have actually been considering taking a break so hm
> 
> Cya in a year!


see ya


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I have actually been considering taking a break so hm
> 
> Cya in a year!


f


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm gonna stay here 'till the site closes down
> I'll archive everything
> I'd only leave if something bad happened


we gotta start archiving this page on waybackmachine


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> We’ve seen it happen thrice
> Rosewater
> ForeverALoan
> Miles0869


F


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> We’ve seen it happen thrice
> Rosewater
> ForeverALoan
> Miles0869


in memoriam


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

If i took a year break what would y’all do without me


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> We’ve seen it happen thrice
> Rosewater
> ForeverALoan
> Miles0869


pinkshade


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> in memoriam


A moment of silence.
No posting, just silence.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> we gotta start archiving this page on waybackmachine


someone do it
archive every page on this thread


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> If i took a year break what would y’all do without me


stuff


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> pinkshade


pinkshade ;/


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> If i took a year break what would y’all do without me


die


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> pinkshade


also otakutrash who quit tbt recently


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> pinkshade ;/





Saltyy said:


> stuff


Did you guys not get the “a moment of silence” memo?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> also otakutrash who quit tbt recently


And Blushingtokki ;-;


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> If i took a year break what would y’all do without me


build a car and then failed break over to you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> If i took a year break what would y’all do without me


no idea you're pretty iconic


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> also otakutrash who quit tbt recently


Frice! _FRICE!_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> And Blushingtokki ;-;


Sad


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> no idea you're pretty iconic


Speaking of, who would be the face of our friend group?
It’d either be me or Sostar


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

i wonder how this thread'll be when im gone
@Your Local Wild Child i leave disciplinary action over the toddlers to you in my absence


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

what would happen if I took a year break lol


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 30, 2020)

Guys I hit 4000 posts


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Speaking of, who would be the face of our friend group?
> It’d either be me or Sostar


its ohare shes the most active


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Speaking of, who would be the face of our friend group?
> It’d either be me or Sostar


i think seastar


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 30, 2020)

Deer boy isn’t responsible enough to watch us lmao


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Guys I hit 4000 posts


Can we talk about the two spoilers in your signature for a second


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> its ohare shes the most active


wait really? me??


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Welp, I need to turn in for the night. Wish me luck (o(- )o )


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Speaking of, who would be the face of our friend group?
> It’d either be me or Sostar


you fused with sostar


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> its ohare shes the most active


*coughing, very violently*


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Can we talk about the two spoilers in your signature for a second


lMAOOOOO


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you fused with sostar


Don’t give her any ideas.
_Oh god no_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Deer boy isn’t responsible enough to watch us lmao


Watch what?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you fused with sostar


I exist and am 50 percent off


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Watch what?


you're watching the kids when im off for my course


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> we gotta start archiving this page on waybackmachine


Open another tab, guys


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *coughing, very violently*


do you dislike me


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> do you dislike me


no it’s just i’m kind of the face of this group


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I archived first page of tbt hunger games month ago
You can thank me for it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> no it’s just i’m kind of the face of this group


how


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> you're watching the kids when im off for my course


*Good luck deer boy*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *Good luck deer boy*


I’m just a feral child tho


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you fused with sostar


Just realized that’s impossible since we’re so different to the extremes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Open another tab, guys


idk how to archive this but I would
I'd take page 2k and onward and you could take 1-1,999


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> idk how to archive this but I would
> I'd take page 2k and onward and you could take 1-1,999


i can do that


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> no it’s just i’m kind of the face of this group


except you're not
kurbalicious you're the mascot but not the leader


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> except you're not
> kurbalicious you're the mascot but not the leader


so by that logic im the leader?
i


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> you're watching the kids when im off for my course


Wait wut


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> except you're not
> kurbalicious you're the mascot but not the leader


kurbalicious was the best thing to graze me brain


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

__





						Basement hunger games
					

Everyone drop in w a name/gender and I’ll add you  Participants 1. Lothitine, F 2. FreeHelium, M 3. Enxssi, F 4. Saltyy, F 5. Kurb, M 6. Pinkshade, F 7. Rosie977, F 8. Matty, M 9. Ohare01, F 10. Eli, M 11. Jayden, F 12. Clockwise, F 13. Mr. Sans Undertale, M 14. Mario, M 15. Peter Griffin, M 16...



					web.archive.org


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> kurbalicious was the best thing to graze me brain


The door is over there


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> so by that logic im the leader?
> i


you're the driving force of the thread so yes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> you're the driving force of the thread so yes


im honored-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> The door is over there


aight not my fault my taste in tunes is so wacky


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Ori why am I the nanny I’m currently being nannied by a herd of deer myself


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> you're the driving force of the thread so yes


WHAT AM I THEN


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

......


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> WHAT AM I THEN


mascot furry boy


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> WHAT AM I THEN


an arsonist mayo boy


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> WHAT AM I THEN


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 312356


putting that in my collage portfolio


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Setting up a crawl for this website


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Setting up a crawl for this website


why not a run it might be faster


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

@Origami when is the day you return from IT class


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

still in shock I made it this far
when i joined an Animal crossing forum I didn't expect to be the leader of the most amazing thread ever but here I am-


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Crawl the website
for memories


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> @Origami when is the day you return from IT class


i have mondays off and the class ends in like may


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> i have mondays off and the class ends in like may


darn too late for April Fools and I had something planned


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> still in shock I made it this far
> when i joined an Animal crossing forum I didn't expect to be the leader of the most amazing thread ever but here I am-


when i joined this forum i didn’t expect to be synonymous with a fictional host from the jackbox party pack 5


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

I originally came to TBT for a frickin Nanbaka town tune
It all comes full circle


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> when i joined this forum i didn’t expect to be synonymous with a fictional host from the jackbox party pack 5


are you're really going to leave on july 30th


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I originally came to TBT for a frickin Nanbaka town tune
> It all comes full circle


S H O W

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



Enxssi said:


> are you're really going to leave on july 30th


I cannot confirm nor deny.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I cannot confirm nor deny.


tell me, mayonaise boy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> S H O W
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020
> 
> ...


okay lemme find the post


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

i'm the guy in the back sending memes and cursed images



a cursed image, take it or leave it.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> tell me, mayonaise boy





and no.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 312359
> and no.


*ETHAN*


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oh, this is so cool! If it doesn't bother you, could you do Rin! Rin! Hi! Hi!? I'd prefer the first few seconds with the guitar, but any part is cool with me!


I think I got it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oh, this is so cool! If it doesn't bother you, could you do _Rin! Rin! Hi! Hi!_? I'd prefer the first few seconds with the guitar, but any part is cool with me!


My first ever post on TBT I believe


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *ETHAN*


_I’m still not desensitized to that_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Okey now I really need to get to sleep. See y’all in the morning


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I think I got it


way to steal my thunder


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 312359
> and no.


must've been when they were upgrading the forum
i would've been too busy playing roblox and recording it to use tbt


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I came on here to talk about NH
Now I‘m here


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> way to steal my thunder


ah sorry


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 30, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> i'm the guy in the back sending memes and cursed images
> View attachment 312357
> a cursed image, take it or leave it.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Wow, I didn't post for like... A week after joining?


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I’m eating a lollipop and now I’m in a better mood


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Okey now I really need to get to sleep. See y’all in the morning


Chips on the table, YLWC’s nt coming back.


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Ok


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Chips on the table, YLWC’s nt coming back.


buhr


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 312363


n O
its too cursed


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I’m still glad I got to eat more dessert than dinner though yesterday


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

I dunno if all this talk of leaving is giving me butterflies in my stomach or it's, like, that frickin chocolate god why did I eat the chocolate


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I dunno if all this talk of leaving is giving me butterflies in my stomach or it's, like, that frickin chocolate god why did I eat the chocolate


its the song


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

if abri didn't time travel and actually give me hazel that would play the bad ending


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> its the song


it's been going on for an hour but aight
my stomach could sense the power


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I need to look for a memory of here....


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> if abri didn't time travel and actually give me hazel that would play the bad ending


im so freaking glad I  time traveled


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

if i was never the punchy winner man i'd never have a kurb to torment or a frogslime to teach


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

What is happen


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> if i was never the punchy winner man i'd never have a kurb to torment or a frogslime to teach


what have you taught me anyways

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020

wait never mind


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

maybe the real hazel was the friends we made along the way


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> maybe the real hazel was the friends we made along the way


wowie


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

What did I do that brought basement dwellers here


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> maybe the real hazel was the friends we made along the way


Hazel is so cool
First she's in my New Leaf town
Then she brought you here


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What did I do that brought basement dwellers here


_*everything*_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

uniwow


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

frog knows the song i have prepared and its a bop but a sad one
you'll find it on the 7th


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What did I do that brought basement dwellers here


How did i get into the Basement royalty anyways


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> frog knows the song i have prepared and its a bop but a sad one
> you'll find it on the 7th


I'm so glad I subscribed to your OriFans


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Spamming emojis in lptpw became talking small then posting images, then this.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

i’ll admit i’m not leaving on the 30th
you got kerpranked


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

yeah I wasn't really around too much then but I did know y'all


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm so glad I subscribed to your OriFans


...*For research, *right?
*........RIGHT?*
*RIGHT?!?!?*

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



Kurb said:


> i’ll admit i’m not leaving on the 30th
> you got kerpranked


brb commiting arson


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ...*For research, *right?
> *........RIGHT?*
> *RIGHT?!?!?*


**sweating continues**


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yeah I wasn't really around too much then but I did know y'all


Btw, I've always thought you were cool before you actually got in our friend group and wished we could be friends
Looks like my wish came true c:


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> **sweating continues**


*FROGGIE NOOOOOOOO*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Btw, I've always thought you were cool before you actually got in our friend group and wished we could be friends
> Looks like my wish came true c:


Yeah thanks for making me feel like a good person


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Btw, I've always thought you were cool before you actually got in our friend group and wished we could be friends
> Looks like my wish came true c:





Enxssi said:


> *FROGGIE NOOOOOOOO*


UH UH UH


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I was around here but I was shy at first


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Damn my palms are mega sweaty


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> UH UH UH


WHY


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Yeah thanks for making me feel like a good person


huh


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I need to look for another icon or draw one


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

you being sarcastic or?


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Should I cave in for the backdrop?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ...*For research, *right?
> *........RIGHT?*
> *RIGHT?!?!?*


always has been


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> huh


_Compliment me please it makes me feel happy_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> _Compliment me please it makes me feel happy_


you are a [good trait]


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you are a [good trait]


You are [satisfactory compliment]


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> WHY


MEMES


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> _Compliment me please it makes me feel happy_


You're actually really cool and when you were gone I missed you a lot and the thread actually felt really lonely without you and I don't want you to disappear again because you make it a lot more lively and I'm glad I became your friend c:


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You are [satisfactory compliment]


you are very [characteristic]


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I caved in

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020

Hmm
What happens if I make my avi just transparent....


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

my palms are sweaty a lot then when someone held my hand I'd get nervous about the sweat then it'd be even SWEATIER AHH


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

there is a generational gap isnt there


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you are very [characteristic]


You [adjective] very well


ohare01 said:


> You're actually really cool and when you were gone I missed you a lot and the thread actually felt really lonely without you and I don't want you to disappear again because you make it a lot more lively and I'm glad I became your friend c:


thanks you


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I caved in
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020
> 
> ...


i have an idea...


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

*my computer keeps dying for no reason while i'm trying to make a meme please help*


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Ouch
I’ve seen many episodes of the old one not much of the 2017 and later


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> *my computer keeps dying for no reason while i'm trying to make a meme please help*


_give it cpr_


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> my palms are sweaty a lot then when someone held my hand I'd get nervous about the sweat then it'd be even SWEATIER AHH


did you really just mention h*** h******?!


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> _Compliment me please it makes me feel happy_


u r kool


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 312365
> there is a generational gap isnt there


WHAT
IVE SEEN ALMOST ALL OF THEM WTF


Kurb said:


> You [adjective] very well
> 
> thanks you


No problem c:


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _give it cpr_


will do


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> did you really just mention h*** h******?!


OH SHOOT RIGHT Y'ALL DON'T KNOW oh god


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

aw man i can't do it because of my backdrop


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I have to do something brb


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> aw man i can't do it because of my backdrop


i think you can turn it off?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Where is seastar we need to start 194 cult


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Where is seastar we need to start 194 cult


sleep


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

I can't believe I mention hh I'm gonna get banned for my explicit posts


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I can't believe I mention hh I'm gonna get banned for my explicit posts


I want to hold someone's hand


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

GASP


ohare01 said:


> I want to hold someone's hand


YOU'RE ONLY 14

plus sweaty palms aren't fun


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*VIOLENT COUGHING*hAAAAAAA


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> GASP
> 
> YOU'RE ONLY 14
> 
> plus sweaty palms aren't fun


_w h o c a r e s_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

I hope this forum never gets shut down


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I want to hold someone's hand


_NO WAY ABRI OF ALL PEOPLE
the thread will get locked dont say that stuff_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I hope this forum never gets shut down


same
my life wouldn't be the same without it or any of you guys


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> same
> my life wouldn't be the same without it or any of you guys


same


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> _NO WAY ABRI OF ALL PEOPLE
> the thread will get locked dont say that stuff_


_I...
I-I want to hold Josuke's hand >///<_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

I HELD HANDS WITH SOMEONE ONCE THERE I SAID IT BAN ME


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I want to hold someone's hand


THEY SAID NO ROMANCE TALK JEEZ


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Imagine [REDACTED]
> 
> ~this post was posted by the lonely gang~


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

picking the song to go out on is hard


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I HELD HANDS WITH SOMEONE ONCE THERE I SAID IT BAN ME


_GASP_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _GASP_


AND THEY
WERE CUTE
AND I'D DO IT AGAIN


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> same


kurb being sentimental?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

i cnt belive you guys are **** *******


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> picking the song to go out on is hard


backstreet boys coward


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

hand holding? its been a while

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> backstreet boys coward


i need to send you the best backstreet boys cover on discord right quick


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

To **** thy **** is my only demand


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

time to play matchmaker for ori let's get him a hand to hold


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> kurb being sentimental?


take your cameras out, folks, this’ll only happen every solar eclipse


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> kurb being sentimental?


TBT: the cast learns that kurb has emotions


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> TBT: the cast learns that kurb has emotions


The One Where Kurb Has Emotions


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> The One Where Kurb Has Emotions


episode 2862 - that one arc with feels and stuff


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

@Origami from Spencer's


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> take your cameras out, folks, this’ll only happen every solar eclipse


cute :3


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> episode 2862 - that one arc with feels and stuff


The One Where the most loved cast member starts to drift away from the forum
_not me, i’ll be around till the cows come home_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



ohare01 said:


> cute :3


*Maybe*


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> time to play matchmaker for ori let's get him a hand to hold


what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

the person I held hands with was a cursed weeb it was a perfect match


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 30, 2020)

hera asserts her dominance


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> The One Where the most loved cast member starts to drift away from the forum
> _not me, i’ll be around till the cows come home_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020
> ...


Episode 30XX - September 8


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 312367
> hera asserts her dominance


hera really said
lowercase t

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



Enxssi said:


> Episode 30XX - September 8


are you all planning my eventual leaving date at 9/8


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> The One Where the most loved cast member starts to drift away from the forum
> _not me, i’ll be around till the cows come home_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020
> ...


yes it is
and who is the most loved cast member who will drift away

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



Kurb said:


> hera really said
> lowercase t
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020
> ...


no don't leave pls


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 312366
> @Origami from Spencer's


thats sad if you really think about it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> thats sad if you really think about it


fitting


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> are you all planning my eventual leaving date at 9/8


nah im gone that day


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> are you all planning my eventual leaving date at 9/8


no thats when origami gets demoted to side character until the May arc


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 312366
> @Origami from Spencer's


can I hav one?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> yes it is
> and who is the most loved cast member who will drift away
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020
> ...


i’m never planning on leaving

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



Enxssi said:


> no thats when origami gets demoted to side character until the May arc


May 2021 The One Where Kurb Has Feelings Again


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> can I hav one?


I have a perfect clip for this but I can't frickin find it


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> May 2021 The One Where Kurb Has Feelings Again


summer arcs have the most episodes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i’m never planning on leaving
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020
> 
> ...


I'm not either lol
if I leave I either died or my mom found out


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> summer arcs have the most episodes


July 2020
The One Where Kurb Celebrates His Birthday


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> July 2020
> The One Where Kurb Celebrates His Birthday


Episode 4XXX - Happy Birthday Krub


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> no thats when origami gets demoted to side character until the May arc


sporadic appearances then a short christmas comeback


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

@Rosie977 click


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I return from schoolwork
I look cringy in a school video


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> @Rosie977 click


it didn't work


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> sporadic appearances then a short christmas comeback


obviously there'd be a christmas special
only one episode since i spend christmas with my family


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

WHAT
OKAy


Rosie977 said:


> it didn't work


Rosie, will you hold something for me?
(say what)


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Episode 4XXX - Happy Birthday Krub


August 6, 2021
The One Where Kurb Gets A Panic Attack From A Cucumber


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

It worked
the transparent background


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> It worked
> the transparent background


_Epic_


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Here is a transparent image I used


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

ROSIE ANSWER


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

So i guess we’re doing TBT F.r.i.e.n.d.s then
The One Where I Finally Buy A Peel P50


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

oh god I'm scared my parents are murmuring downstairs


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> August 6, 2021
> The One Where Kurb Gets A Panic Attack From A Cucumber


Episode 45XX - Kurb Cucumber Catastrophe


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

December 2020
Seastar Freezes Over


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ROSIE ANSWER


AHHH

what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> AHHH
> 
> what


_My hand_


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

So what is happening


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> So what is happening


we’re making tbt friends titles


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Ok
I think I will brb for 20 minutes again


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _My hand_


*falls backwards and almost dies on iceskates*

oh no you ran off :c


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> obviously there'd be a christmas special
> only one episode since i spend christmas with my family


imagine not spending christmas alone
couldnt be me....


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

So no one told you life was gonna be this waaaay
*gunshots*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

December 25th 2020
The One Where They Get Taught How To Commit Arson in Snow


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *falls backwards and almost dies on iceskates*
> 
> oh no you ran off :c


*Careless Whisper starts playing*


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> imagine not spending christmas alone
> couldnt be me....


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 30, 2020)

my dad said i need to learn to use my ears more

_does he ****ing remember i cant hear out of my right ear???_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

January 2020
The One Where Enxssi Runs Over Adeliene


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> imagine not spending christmas alone
> couldnt be me....


wait no you could be our P.E. tutor and we'll go to KFC in Seattle


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> January 2020
> The One Where Enxssi Runs Over Adeliene


The One Where wtf i would nEVER


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> The One Where wtf i would nEVER


why don’t you try making titles huh


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> January 2020
> The One Where Enxssi Runs Over Adeliene


should I be scared


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> The One Where wtf i would nEVER


Grandma gets hit by Santa's Reindeer except it's Adeleine getting hit by Enxssi's sheer willpower


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> imagine not spending christmas alone
> couldnt be me....


I'm sorry


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> why don’t you try making titles huh


The One Where Enxssi Calls Krub By His Real Name


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> The One Where Enxssi Calls Krub By His Real Name


The One Where Inkopolis Starts WWI


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

I have a bad feeling so I'm just gonna say if I don't come back tomorrow assume something bad happened okay back to the topic at hand


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> The One Where Inkopolis Starts WWI


The One Where Enxssi Accidentally Creates A Cult


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I have a bad feeling so I'm just gonna say if I don't come back tomorrow assume something bad happened okay back to the topic at hand


Huh..?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

The One Where Hybrid 194 Finds Firearms


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Huh..?


it's complicated just saying it now just in case


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

That One Arc That I Just Sleep The Whole Time

I'll be right back after this commercial break, goodnight!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> it's complicated just saying it now just in case


oh no


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> it's complicated just saying it now just in case


The One Where I Am Genuinely Worried For Frogslime


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> it's complicated just saying it now just in case


pm me? I'm worried


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

I'm sure it's a false alarm


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

The One Where Kurbus Texts His Father


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> The One Where Kurbus Texts His Father
> View attachment 312373


wonderful


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> wonderful


at one in the morning


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> at one in the morning


of course, who wouldn't text their dad at 1 in the morning?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> of course, who wouldn't text their dad at 1 in the morning?


people who don’t need to know what the difference between torque and horsepower is


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> The One Where Kurbus Texts His Father
> View attachment 312373


"son, why do you disappoint me so?"


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> "son, why do you disappoint me so?"


the one where kurbus no longer holds up the family line


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> "son, why do you disappoint me so?"


LMAO

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020

The one where Abri laughs at everything


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

oh god jeez I'm shaking a ton


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh god jeez I'm shaking a ton


the one where frogslime is making everyone worry


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I return


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> the one where frogslime is making everyone worry


I'm just really frickin scared


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm just really frickin scared


Why?
What's going on??


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

What happened?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

nothing I think


ohare01 said:


> Why?
> What's going on??


 just got a weird bad feeling and it happens but I dunno


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

The One Where Kurbus Goes To Play Forca So He Doesnt Make Anythign Worse


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

The one where clockwise posts this thing


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

I drank some water but now it might just come back up so yeah that didn't help


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Hm...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> The One Where Kurbus Goes To Play Forca So He Doesnt Make Anythign Worse


The one where I wish kurb didn't leave


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> The one where I wish kurb didn't leave


what am i supposed to do?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> The one where I wish kurb didn't leave


The One Where Abri Is Sad Because Krub Left To Play Car Game


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> The One Where Abri Is Sad Because Krub Left To Play Car Game


The One Where I Buy Full Gear Ratio Tuning


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

merry chrysler


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> The One Where I Buy Full Gear Ratio Tuning


The One Where I Look Up What That Means


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Cool


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

What is happen


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what am i supposed to do?


Be humorous


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 312377
> merry chrysler


merry caddilac


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> merry caddilac


what


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what


*** **** ****************** **** * ***** *********** ***** ****.... *******!


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Merry cars


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

I've got a joke 

haru screen time


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Merry cars


this, and only thos


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

chat is slow


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> chat is slow


Seastar isn’t here yet
Maybe 194 cult is suspended until tmrro


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

hm


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *** **** ****************** **** * ***** *********** ***** ****.... *******!


ok


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

NOO
NOT SUSPENSION
NO PLEAS


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> NOO
> NOT SUSPENSION
> NO PLEAS


wha


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I wonder what will happen soon


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I wonder what will happen soon


breathing


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

existing


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> breathing


breathing? what's that


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Reading some old convo posts make me cringe


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Reading some old convo posts make me cringe


This


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Pretty much the posts from the aaaa
The older ones


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Pretty much the posts from the aaaa
> The older ones


Yea fair


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

@Seastar


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

She’ll show up soon


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

she better


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

let her sleep sheis tird


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Pretty much the posts from the aaaa
> The older ones


when have you ever said anything cringe tho


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> she better


If she comes up suddenly while posting out of character she’s 100 percent dead


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> when have you ever said anything cringe tho


Some from the aaaa chat
Probably the Kpop thing


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Some from the aaaa chat
> Probably the Kpop thing


nah I don't think you've ever posted anything cringe


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Well that’s good
I just consider some of them to be cringe


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

hey what's up what's happening

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020

dead chat lol


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Idk what’s happening


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar still not back huh
I guess she did say that she was staying up until an Owl House episode came out


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Seastar still not back huh
> I guess she did say that she was staying up until an Owl House episode came out


wel she would be active here then


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

kinda wish the chat wasn't dead rn I have the need to socialize


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> kinda wish the chat wasn't dead rn I have the need to socialize


Try cleverbot


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Try cleverbot


No


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Try cleverbot


that thing tried to get with me so no
maybe omegle


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> that thing tried to get with me so no
> maybe omegle


lmao


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> that thing tried to get with me so no
> maybe omegle


lul


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Omegle time camera mode, chat mode, or spy mode?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Omegle time camera mode, chat mode, or spy mode?


chat mode


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Omegle time camera mode, chat mode, or spy mode?


why


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why


I feel the need to socialize and  distract myself


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I feel the need to socialize and  distract myself


what do you think could even be going on tho?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Le Creditēs


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what do you think could even be going on tho?


what do you mean?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what do you mean?


like what’s happening with ur family


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> like what’s happening with ur family


it's hard to explain 
like things are fine
but also it won't be?
and I just got scared for no reason


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> it's hard to explain
> like things are fine
> but also it won't be?
> and I just got scared for no reason


wdym it won't be??


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> wdym it won't be??


if certain things happen it won't be
but I don't think the certain thing happened


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> if certain things happen it won't be
> but I don't think the certain thing happened


what are you talking about
or is it personal


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

I'm sure this was already made somewhere sometime before,
but here's that meme



also sorry i'm posting this  bit later than i wanted to bc my sibling kept being a nuisance


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what are you talking about
> or is it personal


I want to say, I really do but it'll worry people for no reason.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I want to say, I really do but it'll worry people for no reason.


You can pm me?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> You can pm me?


I'm not sure
I don't really wanna think about it right now but maybe later


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Where’s Vrisnem been?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Where’s Vrisnem been?


good question


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I feel the need to socialize and  distract myself


same
i don't want to cry myself to sleep tonight so here i am not being an introvert


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

-internal vrisneming-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> same
> i don't want to cry myself to sleep tonight so here i am not being an introvert


yeah 

I feel like crying again but I'd rather not flood this upbeat thread with my problems

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



ohare01 said:


> -internal vrisneming-


mood


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yeah
> 
> I feel like crying again but I'd rather not flood this upbeat thread with my problems


same tho-

keep postin memes and weird images to distract yourself from your problems


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> same tho-
> 
> keep postin memes and weird images to distract yourself from your problems


  on it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

im going to watch Nanbaka season 1 finale soon


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Can't find any good memes that everyone will get on my computer


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

waluigi'stacostand


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> waluigi'stacostand


*spanish*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

like my new signature?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> like my new signature?


revolutionary


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> like my new signature?


11/10


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

ok now I hunger might ninja downstairs to get a tortilla


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

when you were playing super mario 64 ds/new super mario bros ds past your bedtime and you heard someone walking towards your room and you close the ds but you forgot to turn the volume down


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> when you were playing super mario 64 ds/new super mario bros ds past your bedtime and you heard someone walking towards your room and you close the ds but you forgot to turn the volume down


oh my god _oh my god_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020




BRUH THIS IS WHAT HAPPENED TO ME


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> when you were playing super mario 64 ds/new super mario bros ds past your bedtime and you heard someone walking towards your room and you close the ds but you forgot to turn the volume down


B U H B Y E


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

I just remembered what pukecore is and idk how to feel about this


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

thread machine dead


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

Super weird fear of mine/fun fact about me:

every windows computer sound affect from before the xp frightens me and makes me think that someone will murder me in my sleep
not sure why


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Super weird fear of mine/fun fact about me:
> 
> every windows computer sound affect from before the xp frightens me and makes me think that someone will murder me in my sleep
> not sure why


weird fears are
so weird
I have a fear my future child will climb out of their crib, turn the oven on, and cook themselves alive.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> weird fears are
> so weird
> I have a fear my future child will climb out of their crib, turn the oven on, and cook themselves alive.


what the heck-
i'm also scared of loud flushing toilets and those hand dryers where you stick your hands into the thing and when you stick your hands in it starts to become the avatar and enters the avatar state and blows the most powerful air known to mankind


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> what the heck-
> i'm also scared of loud flushing toilets


I‘m a little claustrophobic 
also, this tea i’m drinking looks like red wine no cap


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

So I just finished the finale of season 1 nanbaka

I teared up multiple times, I didn't realize how attached I was to the characters until now


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> So I just finished the finale of season 1 nanbaka
> 
> I teared up multiple times, I didn't realize how attached I was to the characters until now


_More spoilers than a race track my guy_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> So I just finished the finale of season 1 nanbaka
> 
> I teared up multiple times, I didn't realize how attached I was to the characters until now


_omg yes
yES_
I actually kinda forgot what happens. Is that after they got all of their prizes?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> So I just finished the finale of season 1 nanbaka
> 
> I teared up multiple times, I didn't realize how attached I was to the characters until now


me with steven universe (sort of)
and voltron
but i yelled at star vs the forces of evil bc the ending was garbage because i feel they left it on a semi cliffhanger


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> _More spoilers than a race track my guy_


what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what


_Kurb will watch...Nanbaka?_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what


spoilers

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _Kurb will watch...Nanbaka?_


Maybe


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> spoilers
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020
> 
> ...


_oh no I'm actually worried_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _oh no I'm actually worried_


why are ya worried


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

oh yea...

I just remembered that i'm frightened of the bowser sfx in new super mario bros 64 ds when you try to enter a locked room
and the cutscene that plays when you put a mask on for the first time in majora's mask


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _omg yes
> yES_
> I actually kinda forgot what happens. Is that after they got all of their prizes?


They get all their prizes in a few episodes before it, in the finale is when the elf dude meets up with Jyugo and he's about to kill him but then Jyugo goes sicko mode and trys to actually break out of prison because he wanted to protect his friends cause if he got out Elf would follow him and leave his friends alone,,, gosh it made me emotional[/ISPOILER


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

A


ohare01 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> They get all their prizes in a few episodes before it, in the finale is when the elf dude meets up with Jyugo and he's about to kill him but then Jyugo goes sicko mode and trys to actually break out of prison because he wanted to protect his friends cause if he got out Elf would follow him and leave his friends alone,,, gosh it made me emotional


H SPOILERS FOR KURB

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



Kurb said:


> why are ya worried


idk whenever someone actually considers watching stuff I like I think "oh no"


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> A
> 
> H SPOILERS FOR KURB


I EDITED IT EDIT YOUR POST


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> A
> 
> H SPOILERS FOR KURB
> 
> ...


YOU DIDNT AHVE TO QUOTE IT


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> YOU DIDNT AHVE TO QUOTE IT


well don't read it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> YOU DIDNT AHVE TO QUOTE IT


OH NO


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

what show is this lol


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> what show is this lol


Nanbaka


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> well don't read it


it’s not that easy yk
also


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> what show is this lol


Nanbaka


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Nanbaka


probably my new favorite anime 
thank you for introducing me to it omg


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> probably my new favorite anime
> thank you for introducing me to it omg


this
makes me incredibly happy
for some reason?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> this
> makes me incredibly happy
> for some reason?


I can't blame you lmao


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

@Seastar thought you should see this


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

POV: You're in class and you're afraid someone's reading your mind so your brain decides to think of the worst thing possible.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> POV: You're in class and you're afraid someone's reading your mind so your brain decides to think of the worst thing possible.


if people could read my mind I would be so embarrassed


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> POV: You're in class and you're afraid someone's reading your mind so your brain decides to think of the worst thing possible.


POV: BMW Isetta Export


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> if people could read my mind I would be so embarrassed


same
and you'd have a ton of blackmail on me

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



Kurb said:


> POV: BMW Isetta Export


wtf why did I laugh at this


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> same
> and you'd have a ton of blackmail on me


wha


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> same
> and you'd have a ton of blackmail on me
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020
> ...


anyways let’s get back to the main topic
TBT F.r.i.e.n.d.s


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> wha


weird thoughts very weird thoughts



Kurb said:


> anyways let’s get back to the main topic
> TBT F.r.i.e.n.d.s


TBT And Kurb's Ability To Make Everything A Forza Reference


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> weird thoughts very weird thoughts
> 
> 
> TBT And Kurb's Ability To Make Everything A Forza Reference


The One Where Kurb Finally Figures Out A Good Final Drive Ratio


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

oh an anime?
this probably aint for me then lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

what did I just watch
I'm ashamed I know it exists
wtf


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Everybody gangsta till the snap oversteer start moving


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

What is happening


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What is happening


no idea just kinda teetering along


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> no idea just kinda teetering along


snap oversteer is happening


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Ok
I am just playing Sims 3 right now


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What is happening


I'm not sure,

*but i'm so proud of your signature*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> weird thoughts very weird thoughts
> 
> 
> TBT And Kurb's Ability To Make Everything A Forza Reference


haha I get some weird thoughts too
and nO I am not talking about them


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

it's almost 1 am here

i'mma head out

cya tomorrow!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

this thread


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 312393
> this thread


oh no


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I see


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

The image is either at low HP or strawberry flavored


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

also almost 16k posts holy-


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I should watch the anime someday
Its just that I want to try reading the manga which I did
Now I need to find out how to access Comico...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 312393
> this thread


Vrisnem is galaxyslime in this instance


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

where is post milestone thread


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I should watch the anime someday
> Its just that I want to try reading the manga which I did
> Now I need to find out how to access Comico...


Well it costs to see the latest chapters on COmico and they aren't translated yet so ;-;
But I found another site with the english translation if I can find it again


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Try searching it
Or its probably on 2-3rd page of basement


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Nvm found it
I got 15k on Wednesday..
_1k posts in 4 days_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

__





						Nanbaka read manga  online
					

Description of manga Nanbaka : Welcome to Nanba, the world's largest, most impenetrable prison. Locked away in cell block 13 are four inmates - Juugo, Uno, Rock, and Nico - who provide more than enough trouble for prison guard Sugoroku Hajime to deal with. Between attempted breakouts, gambling...




					mangajar.com
				



found it

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Nvm found it
> I got 15k on Wednesday..
> _1k posts in 4 days_


_bro_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


imagine being named rock


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

almost there


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I'll check it out later


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

I GOT 11K WHAT


Kurb said:


> imagine being named rock


it gets better
his number is 69


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_I'm online literally all day every day so like_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I GOT 11K WHAT
> 
> it gets better
> his number is 69


*HIS WHAT IS WHAT?*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *HIS WHAT IS WHAT?*


his number
is 69


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I'm online literally all day every day so like_


so am I but like 
I need to post more
I'm catching up, though!



Kurb said:


> *HIS WHAT IS WHAT?*


Yeah he just has 69 tattooed on his arm


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> his number
> is 69


*I REFUSE TO BELIEVE*


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I'm online almost the whole day or the whole day


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *I REFUSE TO BELIEVE*


it is the truth


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> it is the truth


proof


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *I REFUSE TO BELIEVE*


Roku is the Japanese romanization of rock (or something idk) and ro is 6 while kuu is 9.


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Idk why, but having a transparent icon makes this backdrop look nice
I might keep it for a bit


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Roku is the Japanese romanization of rock (or something idk) and ro is 6 while kuu is 9.


_*IMAGINE BEING NAMED ROCK IN JAPAN*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

@Kurb inmate 69

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020

DAMN HIS LEGS THOUGH


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 312394
> @Kurb inmate 69
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020
> ...


YOUR MAIN TAKEAWAY FROM THAT IS STRAIGHT LEGS AND NOT HIS CHEST OR HIS NUMBER BEING 69?


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Spaced legs


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> YOUR MAIN TAKEAWAY FROM THAT IS STRAIGHT LEGS AND NOT HIS CHEST OR HIS NUMBER BEING 69?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> YOUR MAIN TAKEAWAY FROM THAT IS STRAIGHT LEGS AND NOT HIS CHEST OR HIS NUMBER BEING 69?


BRUH HE IS SO FRICKIN TALL OKAY
I GOT OVER 69 LAST SEPTEMBER WHEN I FIRST STARTED WATCHING


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> BRUH HE IS SO FRICKIN TALL OKAY
> I GOT OVER 69 LAST SEPTEMBER WHEN I FIRST STARTED WATCHING


YOU’RE NOT ADDRESSING HIS SHIRT


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> BRUH HE IS SO FRICKIN TALL OKAY
> I GOT OVER 69 LAST SEPTEMBER WHEN I FIRST STARTED WATCHING


He got some s k i n n y l e g s


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> YOU’RE NOT ADDRESSING HIS SHIRT


IT'S A JUMPSUIT IN ONE EPISODE (PROBABLY THE FIRST OR SECOND ONE) HE JUST WEARS A JACKET WITH NO SHIRT LIKE A CHAD


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> IT'S A JUMPSUIT IN ONE EPISODE (PROBABLY THE FIRST OR SECOND ONE) HE JUST WEARS A JACKET WITH NO SHIRT LIKE A CHAD


ONE EPISODE?
IN ONE EPISODE HE WEARS NORMAL CLOTHING?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ONE EPISODE?
> IN ONE EPISODE HE WEARS NORMAL CLOTHING?


NO IN ALL EPISODES EXCEPT THE FLASHBACKS HE WEARS A JUMPSUIT BECAUSE HE'S IN FRICKIN PRISON


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

LMFAO THIS IS KILLING ME


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

ROCK FREES THE PECTORALS SO LET THEM BREATHE


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

If I start watching, I might join the icon cult


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ROCK FREES THE PECTORALS SO LET THEM BREATHE


WHAT IS A PECTORAL


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> WHAT IS A PECTORAL


HIS PECS
HIS CHEST MUSCLES
HIS NIPPLES THAT DO NOT EXIST


----------



## Chris (Aug 30, 2020)

Please don't constantly write in all caps, guys!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> HIS PECS
> HIS CHEST MUSCLES
> HIS NIPPLES THAT DO NOT EXIST


I THINK YOU STUTTERED


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I THINK YOU STUTTERED


No! Let the chest be free! Nico does it too!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Please don't constantly write in all caps, guys!


how else will they scream at each other about anime dudes


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Please don't constantly write in all caps, guys!


Speak of the devil.
I mean, it was three pages ago.
that being said, hi


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

My sims gets his head shaved when he wears his detective outfit
Whyyyy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

the problem with his name being honey is that it sounds like they're a couple thus setting off the fangirls


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Here


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 312395
> the problem with his name being honey is that it sounds like they're a couple thus setting off the fangirls


show me the cringe


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> show me the cringe


what
what cringe?
like the fangirls or the manga or..?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what
> what cringe?
> like the fangirls or the manga or..?


the fangirls

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020




I cannot escape the tune rewards
Help


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> the fangirls


uhm okay read the comments on this video


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> uhm okay read the comments on this video


read the latest comment


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> read the latest comment


o no

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



Kurb said:


> read the latest comment


LMFAO


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> uhm okay read the comments on this video


Is that spoilers


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Is that spoilers


I don’t think


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Is that spoilers


Eh sorta
Part of the B5 arc


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

What was the latest comment


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Eh sorta
> Part of the B5 arc


the fact that that’s a lower basement level concerns me


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Too lazy to go on youtube right now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What was the latest comment


Kurb being scarred


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Picture?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Picture?


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Youtube comments are crazy


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 30, 2020)

well-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> well-


oh hello there


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh hello there


oh hi marck


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Hello


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

oh yeah Kurb I should tell you one guy went to prison for arson and spontaneously combusting


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh yeah Kurb I should tell you one guy went to prison for arson and spontaneously combusting


which


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> which


Musashi


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 312398


I'm going read them now


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

That was a sad story


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm going read them now


over the chapters the art improves a TON


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I noticed that as well when I saw it on Comico
The art improved


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> over the chapters the art improves a TON


WAIT I MISUNDERSTOOD THAT LMAO


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 30, 2020)

For starry snaps which one is better?


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> For starry snaps which one is better?


Nighttime looks nice


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> For starry snaps which one is better?


I think the dark one fits the theme better


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> WAIT I MISUNDERSTOOD THAT LMAO


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 30, 2020)

Darker one..okay cool thanks. All that work to terraform was not wasted,,maybe I might stand a chance,,


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Wait @Kurb you're friends with Partition Zion??


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I think I'm burnt out again on NH
The only motivation for me is for the photo evets


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

SEASTAR’S AWAKE


ohare01 said:


> Wait @Kurb you're friends with Partition Zion??


Nah, it was Flub

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020

change your avatars gang


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Send me the icon and I'll change


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Send me the icon and I'll change


Here


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I think I'm burnt out again on NH
> The only motivation for me is for the photo evets


Aww I'm sorry for whatever reason my ADHD keeps finding new projects to do like fixing up my entrance. I don't even know how I came up with the design,,


----------



## Chris (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Speak of the devil.
> I mean, it was three pages ago.
> that being said, hi


Did someone need me?


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Done


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Did someone need me?


nope, we wondered where you were since you hadn’t posted in ages


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

NEWWALLPAPER


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 30, 2020)

Don't mind me just testing something-


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> WAIT I MISUNDERSTOOD THAT LMAO


change your avi


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> change your avi


aight


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

amazing


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Cult time


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

cult


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Epic


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

veemo


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

happy days


----------



## Chris (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> nope, we wondered where you were since you hadn’t posted in ages


Busy with the TBT Fair!


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Epic


e 🅱ic


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 30, 2020)

hmmm


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I just noticed 
3 in a row
Star backdrops


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

fdsa I'm so close to where the anime left off and I am itching to finish this arc


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I just noticed
> 3 in a row
> Star backdrops


We are the same **


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> We are the same **


happiness noises


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

I'm digging the goggles on this character


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Amazing


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm digging the goggles on this character


tbh i dont like em


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> tbh i dont like em


gASP


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> tbh i dont like em


gasp


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Page saved




__





						Basement Dwellers
					

Don't mind me just testing something-



					web.archive.org


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Honey is Spider-Man


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Anyways
Peel cult


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

btw kurb i subscribbled to your channel


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> btw kurb i subscribbled to your channel


i saw


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i saw


yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Honey is Spider-Man


aight so two of y'all just
loved this
without context


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> yes


i like yo cut g
*engine shifts gears*
*backfiring*
*explosion*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 30, 2020)

Yeah I'm going with night mode. Day mode is pretty but night mode feels right,,,,,,


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Much clone


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> aight so two of y'all just
> loved this
> without context


because it is great


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

they’re all not supposed to look the same


			めぶいた風タコちゃんアイコンメーカー
		

go do your things


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> they’re all not supposed to look the same
> 
> 
> めぶいた風タコちゃんアイコンメーカー
> ...


so we can make what we want?
woohoo


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> so we can make what we want?
> woohoo


ya


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

aight


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

done


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

now what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

oh wait I misunderstoof that hhhhhhh


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

I'm done


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

There was a burglar in Sims 3 so I made a fire


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

seastat upon seeing any seafood


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

I need to sleep
I have church in the morning
Why am I here


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

mmm rice cakes


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> mmm rice cakes


*peter is dying and you do this*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> There was a burglar in Sims 3 so I made a fire


seems like a rational reaction


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I did it for the burglar


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

I am now octo me this is
fantabulous


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

I just saw the best video on YT but 8 can’t share it here


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

ok


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I just saw the best video on YT but 8 can’t share it here


why


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why


18+


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I just made him move houses


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> 18+


and you are not even 16 yet??????????????
illegal im calling fbi


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Oh no


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> and you are not even 16 yet??????????????
> illegal im calling fbi


i could pm it to you

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



Kurb said:


> i could pm it to you


on discord


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> 18+


do share


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

what


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i could pm it to you
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020
> 
> ...


i can't share my discord
and if its 18+ then _no_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> do share


in disc dms?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> in disc dms?


uh sure


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I need to make the person I made be friends with the AC characters in the game
So I can make a party


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> uh sure


Btw what ever happened to that drawing of the basement dwellers


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Best video of all time

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020

oh 


ohare01 said:


> Btw what ever happened to that drawing of the basement dwellers


yeah I got to work on it then took a break
Will get back to it sometime


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Best video of all time
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020
> 
> ...


show how it looks so far


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar cult?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Seastar cult?


Yep


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Best video of all time
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020
> 
> ...


I can't wait


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> show how it looks so far


hhh it's very basic and not that good

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020

it's just the chart with chibis


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hhh it's very basic and not that good


you can pm me if uphou want


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I am laughing


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hhh it's very basic and not that good
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020
> 
> it's just the chart with chibis


I want to see plsss


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I am laughing


laugh child

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hhh it's very basic and not that good
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020
> 
> it's just the chart with chibis


g i b


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I was laughing when I changed my icon


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> laugh child
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020
> 
> ...


why do you sound like saltyy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

it sucks and I might redo it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why do you sound like saltyy


I am salty deep deep down


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 312408
> it sucks and I might redo it


bruh I love it already-


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 312408
> it sucks and I might redo it


i am not drawn yet =(


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I am salty deep deep down


@Saltyy you have an imposter


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> bruh I love it already-


mph I dunno about it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i am not drawn yet =(


but overall 7382728372/10


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i am not drawn yet =(


sad kurby oh no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i am not drawn yet =(


don't worry your fully-fledged furry self will be out soon


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> sad kurby oh no


depress

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> don't worry your fully-fledged furry self will be out soon


no
use the spaceman model


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> depress
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020
> 
> ...


mood


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

For me
Just do my island rep if you can


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

For me-
....
idfk


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

aight drew kurb onto the next one

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



Clockwise said:


> For me
> Just do my island rep if you can


reference?


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 312409
> aight drew kurb onto the next one
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020
> ...


Hold on
I might use Enx's drawing as a ref though


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 312409
> aight drew kurb onto the next one


i love it  
but use the among us spaceman


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Hold on
> I might use Enx's drawing as a ref though


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i love it
> but use the among us spaceman


why the cat face emojis please no kurb why would you do this


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i love it
> but use the among us spaceman


lmao I did that with my mouse in five seconds


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why the cat face emojis please no kurb why would you do this


there isn’t an among us spaceman love heart emoji yk


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> there isn’t an among us spaceman love heart emoji yk


but the cat face emojis are the worst they should not exist


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Too many love emojis


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

this chat is killing me
its making it hard to want to sleep


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

i’m gonna do a game of among us
dont do anythign big


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i’m gonna do a game of among us
> dont do anythign big


since chaos man is leaving i may sleep


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I changed my icon so many times today


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

I'm tired but I must keep reading


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> since chaos man is leaving i may sleep


Nevermind


----------



## Chris (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> do share


PG-13 community!!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Nevermind


why
I want sleep kurb
why are you doing this to me


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Adeline time


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> PG-13 community!!


ah wait no ah I wasn't expecting him to share it on the thread


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

this looking like the cha cha slide

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> PG-13 community!!


We DMed eachother on diskrod


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Today is now Epic


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

There's a talking dog in chapter 104 whAT


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Talking dog?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

I am sleeping anyway I.have to get up early
don't hit 3k without me k thx goodnight


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

mood


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Theres 2 girls that won't stop dancing in the gym and they are blocking the arches


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Theres 2 girls that won't stop dancing in the gym and they are blocking the arches


It’s 5am....


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

In my game

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020

Ok they stopped now


----------



## Chris (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 312410
> mood


It's true.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It's true.


-sadness noises-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

hjmmm maybe I'll head off
Goodnight!


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

How long do I keep this icon


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

I’m gonna go play a game of Among Us
@Seastar dont drop any lore bombs while i’m gone


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Should I change back now or....


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 30, 2020)

imgbb did my starry snap dirty


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Yikes


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 312410
> mood


Excuse me not everyone I exist

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Yikes


;; it was in hd but for whatever when it gets to tbt it looks small.


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Star backdrop time


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 30, 2020)

invisible avi n i ce


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Yes
For the backdrop


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 30, 2020)

nicee


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

August 39th, 2020
The One Where Kurb’s Internet Dies


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 30, 2020)

o h


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Watching family guy while tuning my peel p50


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 30, 2020)

k


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> k


Done the differential so it won’t handle like butter in a pan

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020

back from differential tuning 
I already want to sledgehammer my xbox
Which is a good sign


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

I spent like 2-3 hours reading..._ Are you happy now?_



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wth guys I had to read 7 pages are you proud of yourselves


*I had to read almost 100.*


Kurb said:


> Him and Seastar should fight to the death


What...? Why? I don't even know him.


Rosie977 said:


> i would ask her about those human things, but she's uh... busy right now


Nice try, but... Ribbon used to be a human and definitely knows what "those human things" are. 


Kurb said:


> Seastar’s gonna implode when she sees this


...I may have imploded with laughter.


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you fused with sostar





Kurb said:


> Don’t give her any ideas.
> _Oh god no_


How about... *NO.*


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wow, I didn't post for like... A week after joining?


I randomly came and went for 6 years.


Kurb said:


> I hope this forum never gets shut down


Then you will all become distant memories to me... Just like Lucina from Vdex Project. .....This joke is actually more serious than it sounds.






Kurb said:


> December 2020
> Seastar Freezes Over


What the-
Seriously? The month I look forward to every year?


Kurb said:


> If she comes up suddenly while posting out of character she’s 100 percent dead


What exactly is that supposed to mean?


Kurb said:


> seastat upon seeing any seafood


.......But fish sticks taste good.


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I have to backread and do stuff
-_-


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I have to backread and do stuff
> -_-


Sounds like what I did for a few hours.


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

double post

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020

So I backread and tried the gender thing


----------



## Chris (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> double post
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020
> 
> ...


Where is this from?


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Where is this from?


This








						Gender Role Test
					

This test measures your personality on the basis of gender roles and the cultural conceptions of gender.




					www.idrlabs.com
				



I was backreading and I wanted to give it a try


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

I hallucinated a face on my socks then felt the need to draw it.




	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020

Oh wait, I got the eyebrows wrong.


----------



## Chris (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers. Gave it a shot as well.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2020)

huh interesting. but i've always been a tomboy, so.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

I took the test yesterday and this was what I got.


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Today


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

...mornin’


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Hello


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

I’m still with the herd


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ...mornin’


Good morning!
..Why... is my head... ugggghhh...


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Send me pics of anything please anyone
I need to forget something


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Send me pics of anything please anyone
> I need to forget something





Team Ketchup Adeleine


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Good morning!
> ..Why... is my head... ugggghhh...


I wasn’t able to get much sleep


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

This invisible icon is enough for my mood
I just get sensitive of others opinons sometimes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Send me pics of anything please anyone
> I need to forget something


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I wasn’t able to get much sleep


I stayed up late... then got 5-6 hours of sleep... then got overwhelmed with... Whatever THAT was. Oh, and I freed Adeleine just to end up making everyone change avatars again... ....Yeah.


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I need to take a break on some obsessions...
The longest I've had for one was only 2 days...
Not enough..


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I stayed up late... then got 5-6 hours of sleep... then got overwhelmed with... Whatever THAT was. Oh, and I freed Adeleine just to end up making everyone change avatars again... ....Yeah.


Yea you weren’t around for the 194 cult...I don’t think they understood her train of thought


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

194 cult was cool
We had 5 or 6 with the same thing


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

I can't escape my current obsession no matter what... Even if I did have to take a break for a vacation or something, _there's still my squid plushie._



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea you weren’t around for the 194 cult...I don’t think they understood her train of thought


I read through that and thought Saltyy made the most sense... but maybe that's because she was the one encouraging her to burn schools.


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I can never escape obsessions sometimes, its crazy
Regardless I still keep thinking about it

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020

I just can't stand opinions sometimes
Its just that I am sensitive to some of them and then it ruins it for me
Also I gtg now or soon


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Oh, uh... Wh-what was all that about Ribbon kidnapping Rosie or something....?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Cheers. Gave it a shot as well.
> 
> View attachment 312457


I took some of the tests on there yesterday-


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I think I'll go off


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Good morning


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Good morning


Good morning!


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 30, 2020)

IM DEAD LMAOO


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Urgh homework is a pain


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Urgh homework is a pain


I never liked homework...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I never liked homework...


I think there was only like one or two assignments that I actually liked doing homework for

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Good morning


Mornin’!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> IM DEAD LMAOOView attachment 312481View attachment 312482View attachment 312483


ok


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

...Would it be bad if I just... went back to sleep?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ...Would it be bad if I just... went back to sleep?


no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

I just put in my fireworks designs in cuz I don’t trust myself to remember in the evening


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2020)

Rise and grind sailers


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

toxapex said:


> Rise and grind sailers


Mornin’


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Sherb just gave Adeleine a painting set and that's actually very fitting.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2020)

baaaaa man afternoon


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

good morning C:


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 30, 2020)

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CEW7lJ5Bu4a/


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

hhhh i have to earn 5,000 nm and that's something i really don't want to do since i dont have nm+


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

I just learned something interesting about Accountant cat...



Evwirt is REALLY getting to him


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I just learned something interesting about Accountant cat...View attachment 312485
> Evwirt is REALLY getting to him


Pierce in those sunglasses, though... lol


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

i know for a fact that my island is going to end up garbage when i unlock terraforming for the 54th time and your guy's islsands are probably beautiful


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> i know for a fact that my island is going to end up garbage when i unlock terraforming for the 54th time and your guy's islsands are probably beautiful


My island is an overgrown forest lol


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> My island is an overgrown forest lol


it still probably is more beautiful than what mine is going to end up being
i'll promise myself that i'm going to actually finish the town/island and that never happens


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> i know for a fact that my island is going to end up garbage when i unlock terraforming for the 54th time and your guy's islsands are probably beautiful


There's a pile of items in front of my house...
So nah... Mine's not beautiful.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> There's a pile of items in front of my house...
> So nah... Mine's not beautiful.


finally, someone I can relate to on a high level


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Plus designing islands takes time! Just go at it bit by bit and you’ll be good! That’s something I have to remind myself all the time lol


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> finally, someone I can relate to on a high level


My New Leaf towns look even worse lol


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Plus designing islands takes time! Just go at it bit by bit and you’ll be good! That’s something I have to remind myself all the time lol


True, I'm just very lazy
i think that's my problem

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



Seastar said:


> My New Leaf towns look even worse lol


I haven't touched nl since january or something and I reset, and I want all the badges and started with the weed badge so it wouldnt be an issue later. My town is probably overgrown with weeds--


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> it still probably is more beautiful than what mine is going to end up being
> i'll promise myself that i'm going to actually finish the town/island and that never happens


>be me
>make island
>i think it’s cool
>see other peoples island
>reset
>repeat


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> True, I'm just very lazy
> i think that's my problem
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020
> ...


Oh, weed problem? That's my Wild World town LOL


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> >be me
> >make island
> >i think it’s cool
> >see other peoples island
> ...


me and my sister every other week-


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

I can't get myself to reset everything... so that's why I have two copies of New Leaf.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

I’ve resigned myself to the fact that my stuff won’t look as good as those 5 star youtube islands


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ve resigned myself to the fact that my stuff won’t look as good as those 5 star youtube islands


Oh yeah... I don't even bother worrying over that.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ve resigned myself to the fact that my stuff won’t look as good as those 5 star youtube islands


I'll look at the island's theme, pull out my switch, and delete the save data because I then want that theme-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

I like my crazy malevolent forest theme lol

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



Seastar said:


> Oh yeah... I don't even bother worrying over that.


I just couldn’t think of filling up every little space with stuff that looks amazing


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

...I feel tempted to add a 4th player character to my island, but I have no idea what I would call them.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

i'm gonna scream

the acnh switch is in my nookstop and i'm only on day 2 of this game


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> i'm gonna scream
> 
> the acnh switch is in my nookstop and i'm only on day 2 of this game


It showed up really early for me too


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

I had this random thought

what happened to the gemstones from nl?
am I the only one who misses them?
or am i being stupid and they're in the game for some reason


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I had this random thought
> 
> what happened to the gemstones from nl?
> am I the only one who misses them?
> or am i being stupid and they're in the game for some reason


there’s gold but that’s all there is


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I had this random thought
> 
> what happened to the gemstones from nl?
> am I the only one who misses them?
> or am i being stupid and they're in the game for some reason


I’m holding out hopes they’ll make a return. I’m sure that the stuff we’ll be able to make with them will be stunning


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> there’s gold but that’s all there is


Oof i forgot about gold nuggets for a minute
but i still kinda miss getting all rubies every other time there was a nugget rock instead of a money rock in nl


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Then you will all become distant memories to me... Just like Lucina from Vdex Project. .....This joke is actually more serious than it sounds.
> View attachment 312436


You *monster.*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You *monster.*


....I'm sorry, but I don't know where Lucina is after that website shut down.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....I'm sorry, but I don't know where Lucina is after that website shut down.


take to Twitter. They’ll find her within a week


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> take to Twitter. They’ll find her within a week


I don't want to join social media...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

I don't know how y'all have the guts to reset your islands
Also good mornin'


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I don't know how y'all have the guts to reset your islands
> Also good mornin'


its because i have no confidince in my animal crossing island designs


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I don't know how y'all have the guts to reset your islands
> Also good mornin'


I only get the guts after a year or so


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> its because i have no confidince in my animal crossing island designs


aw
even though I wish I could do my island differently I always get too attached to everything--Even right as I start the game. So I'm really careful with what I choose.


----------



## Admiral Sven (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't want to join social media...



I don't blame you. Twitter's horrible sometimes.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Toohak113 said:


> I don't blame you. Twitter's horrible sometimes.


yeah I regret some things on there :')


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

i kinda wish i named my island radiator springs now because of my two starter villagers lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> i kinda wish i named my island radiator springs now because of my two starter villagers lol


Were you planning on keeping them? I’m planning on getting Deirdre back (her actual house is amazing) but as much as I like Pierce he doesn’t fit my theme anymore.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Were you planning on keeping them? I’m planning on getting Deirdre back (her actual house is amazing) but as much as I like Pierce he doesn’t fit my theme anymore.


I'm only planning on keeping Kid Cat. I've had them both before in NL and I never liked Rocket

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020

i'm gonna disappear for a bit


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Might have to do 93 rear on differential.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb is still seastar?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Might have to do 93 rear on differential.


dangit kurb I keep thinking you're seastar


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

please just give it up you can't even do a good impression


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> dangit kurb I keep thinking you're seastar


If i do 95 rear, it feels stiff. 90 rear, it feels loose.
Help.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



Saltyy said:


> please just give it up you can't even do a good impression


i’m not trying to do an impression


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Kurb is still seastar?


Yeah... AH


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> If i do 95 rear, it feels stiff. 90 rear, it feels loose.
> Help.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020
> ...


a language we understand please


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Might try 80 front


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Might try 80 front


Can you please become kurb again


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> a language we understand please


you're like
Luke
on Jessie
Or like literally any character other than Ravi

That was an odd show


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

...You might see me switch between Inkling and Octoling multiple times today.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you're like
> Luke
> on Jessie
> Or like literally any character other than Ravi
> ...


w h a t


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Can you please become kurb again


I’m playing forza still


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ...You might see me switch between Inkling and Octoling multiple times today.


I suggest you become hybrid 194 or this will get confusing fast


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> w h a t


hhhhhh it was a Disney Channel show
The usual like overused laugh track and
some jokes that are so bad they're good
I watched the crap out of that


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I suggest you become hybrid 194 or this will get confusing fast


....So she has to be sleepy too for the fair theme? ...I guess...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hhhhhh it was a Disney Channel show
> The usual like overused laugh track and
> some jokes that are so bad they're good
> I watched the crap out of that


why are you telling me this


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hhhhhh it was a Disney Channel show
> The usual like overused laugh track and
> some jokes that are so bad they're good
> I watched the crap out of that


I watched a lots of shows around that time


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hhhhhh it was a Disney Channel show
> The usual like overused laugh track and
> some jokes that are so bad they're good
> I watched the crap out of that


ohhhh i remember jessie

i never watched it because we lost cable in late 2010, rip
but i'm rewatching soooo many shows from disney channel so i might watch it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> why are you telling me this


you asked idk ewhbsajsk


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

SEASTAR YOUR 15 ON THE HIGHEST POSTING LIST


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Done tuning. Finally.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> SEASTAR YOUR 15 ON THE HIGHEST POSTING LIST


*round of applause*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar vs Sheilaa


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Seastar vs Sheilaa


can we call them S Tiers
Because Splatoon
And their initials
And also it sounds cool


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

I have the sudden urge to watch Mickey Mouse Clubhouse

but before playhouse disney became disney junior because disney junior mickey mouse clubhouse sucks


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> can we call them S Tiers
> Because Splatoon
> And their initials
> And also it sounds cool


ok


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Back from tuning
I will speak english now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Back from tuning
> I will speak english now


Lo siento hermano, solo hablamos japonés


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> "son, why do you disappoint me so?"


I always leave on the best messages


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> I always leave on the best messages


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 312504


amazing sig btw 10/10


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Back from tuning
> I will speak english now


yay


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Rock says free the pecs


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 30, 2020)

my ears r RINGING THE **** OFF


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> my ears r RINGING THE **** OFF


could you put your phone on silent?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020

oh wait wait


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2020)

i heard my name gl getting 63k


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> could you put your phone on silent?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020
> 
> oh wait wait


legendary reply


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2020)

but yeah considering i'm over double jer's post count.. heh better get on postin


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> could you put your phone on silent?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020
> 
> oh wait wait


Hgagahajshshkeeihdlsirhekw-
*EARS*


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

I'd be concerned if anyone in here ever reached 63k lol


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2020)

noot noot


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Hgagahajshshkeeihdlsirhekw-
> *EARS*


_hbjhru I dunno how to help I'll look up some guides_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> I'd be concerned if anyone in here ever reached 63k lol


Just wait till when you come back lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> noot noot


cool


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Well, Lothitine, it says to reduce your alcohol consumption, so I guess no more hand sanitizer for you.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Well, Lothitine, it says to reduce your alcohol consumption, so I guess no more hand sanitizer for you.


U h


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> U h


yeah dont inject it lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 30, 2020)

Wh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Well, Lothitine, it says to reduce your alcohol consumption, so I guess no more hand sanitizer for you.


Cursed comment


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2020)

..i tried googling vrees pieces got some questionable stuff lmao


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> yeah dont inject it lol


I thought you were supposed to put it in your eyelids...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> ..i tried googling vrees pieces got some questionable stuff lmao


Some dude named Bart on Soundcloud...

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020

bro it's as old as me


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> SEASTAR YOUR 15 ON THE HIGHEST POSTING LIST


Wh-what?!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wh-what?!


Look at it lol


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

i am hungr y


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2020)

psht plebs come again also the fact no one got me in their sig makes u even more plebs lmao


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i am hungr y


Then go eat.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

im out of tortilla
i just want a soggy tortilla


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> im out of tortilla
> i just want a soggy tortilla


You _what_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> im out of tortilla
> i just want a soggy tortilla


I put cheese in one earlier...
And what do you mean _*soggy?*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You _what_


I want a tortilla
That's wet


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

hello


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> hello


ayo!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I put cheese in one earlier...
> And what do you mean _*soggy?*_


he means wet what else would it mean


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> psht plebs come again also the fact no one got me in their sig makes u even more plebs lmao


am I cool now


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> im out of tortilla
> i just want a soggy tortilla


soggy tortillas r gross


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

o.o


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> am I cool now


 no ❤


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

I wanna try running a tortilla under some cold water and having that for breakfast but I can't find any that is flour


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

what is happen


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what is happen


i am seastar
you are seastar
we are all seastar


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i am seastar
> you are seastar
> we are all seastar


Wait, it's all Seastar?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I wanna try running a tortilla under some cold water and having that for breakfast but I can't find any that is flour


why


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> am I cool now


i dont see me so no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> why


I'm hungry why else would I eat food


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> i dont see me so no


it's right there


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wait, it's all Seastar?


Always hass ben
*clink*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i am seastar
> you are seastar
> we are all seastar


..._Im Futaba but fine I'll switch avatars so I dont get confused_


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> it's right there


im punchy? well he's cool


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

:/


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 30, 2020)

Funny thing is, I’d probably be at 75k posts or above by now had I not taken a three year hiatus from the site from 2015-2018.  But yeah, no way I’m getting there anytime soon now... lol


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2020)

^thats good tho lolol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Funny thing is, I’d probably be at 75k posts or above by now had I not taken a three year hiatus from the site from 2015-2018.  But yeah, no way I’m getting there anytime soon now... lol


Rip


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 30, 2020)

Why is the inkling cult back


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

I taste sourcream for some reason


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

I am wanted in several states for arson


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Why is the inkling cult back


Seastar cult


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Seastar cult


Seastar cult


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Seastar cult


Seastar cult


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

the saliva forming in the back of my mouth tastes like the sourcream we have in the tub downstairs


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> the saliva forming in the back of my mouth tastes like the sourcream we have in the tub downstairs


what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what


good news is that if I find any tortillas I only have to add cheese


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Seastar cult


Ah yes 2 totally different things i see


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> good news is that if I find any tortillas I only have to add cheese


nowhynowhynowhynowhy


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> the saliva forming in the back of my mouth tastes like the sourcream we have in the tub downstairs


The door. It’s over there.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I am wanted in several states for arson


I believe it. You’re wanted in Evwirt


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Ah yes 2 totally different things i see


_*SEaSTar cULT*_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*SEaSTar cULT*_


Sœstar


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

anyone want sourcream


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2020)

sourcream is yum


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> anyone want sourcream


no I would not like saliva sour cream


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

I love how you all are seastar and I'm just making persona characters in the maker


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no I would not like saliva sour cream


to the out of contexts comments thread you go


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> to the out of contexts comments thread you go


LUL


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> to the out of contexts comments thread you go


thank you


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> LUL


Please fix your signature it's over 250


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Please fix your signature it's over 250


I swear i had it at 220


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

...Help.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2020)

burp i want wine


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> sourcream is yum


Especially on tacos

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



Seastar said:


> ...Help.


I’m stuck with the herd so I need help too


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

why did that video that's just called poop that @Kurb posted on YouTube make me laugh last night

what is my humor


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why did that video that's just called poop that @Kurb posted on YouTube make me laugh last night
> 
> what is my humor


dead in the water


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> dead in the water


yea pretty much
I think this forum did this to me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> dead in the water


like the poop


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> like the poop


why frog


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> like the poop


why


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why frog


sorry that was a crappy joke


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> sorry that was a crappy joke


literally *ba dum tss*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> like the poop


leave


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 312527


Oh no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

anyways I deleted the original spepe file/lost it and now I'm sad


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> leave


Ty


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> leave


I refuse
Y'all have to put up with my bullcrap until y'all leave or something


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh no







FrogslimeOfficial said:


> anyways I deleted the original spepe file/lost it and now I'm sad


i can always give you it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 312530
> 
> i can always give you it


yes but it had the layers like shrek


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 312529


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2020)

man gotta love spla2n smurfs


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> man gotta love spla2n smurfs


uh


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

new leaf just got heck relatable


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Me pulling up to the TBT convention


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

mono


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> View attachment 312531
> new leaf just got heck relatable


LMAO


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Me pulling up to the TBT convention
> View attachment 312532


we need one

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I refuse
> Y'all have to put up with my bullcrap until y'all leave or something


I will never leave
I have nothing better to do


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> we need one
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020
> 
> ...




TBTCon


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I refuse
> Y'all have to put up with my bullcrap until y'all leave or something


no


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> uh


yeah got a whole team of smurfs rn lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

sipchip
I want for Christmas but it's a weird thing to have at the top of a list


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> TBTCon


can't wait to meet you guys let's meet there in 191716199191 years


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 312545
> sipchip
> I want for Christmas but it's a weird thing to have at the top of a list


Uh


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

_*isabelle i'm sick of hearing about the sock you put in the wash last night*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> View attachment 312546
> _*isabelle i'm sick of hearing about the sock you put in the wash last night*_


I found penny in bank


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Uh


I want


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> can't wait to meet you guys let's meet there in 191716199191 years


I can call that number
probably gonna send me to some scam though


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I can call that number
> probably gonna send me to some scam though


that's a phone number?
let's do it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I can call that number
> probably gonna send me to some scam though


do it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

oh the sip chip is like $15 I can buy 2


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh the sip chip is like $15 I can buy 2


bruh


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 312545
> sipchip
> I want for Christmas but it's a weird thing to have at the top of a list


what is that


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> do it


you need to pay me a hefty amount of bells if you want me to call a random phone number


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> what is that


detects if your drink is spiked


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> detects if your drink is spiked


you're asking for this at 13


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> you're asking for this at 13


safety


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> detects if your drink is spiked


how many bars do you go to at 13


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> how many bars do you go to at 13


what if it's not at a bar tho


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> how many bars do you go to at 13


o.o

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what if it's not at a bar tho


your 13 where are you gonna go by yourself


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what if it's not at a bar tho


how many parties do you go to at 13
and during a pandemic


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> your 13 where are you gonna go by yourself


OKAY BUT WHAT IF

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



Enxssi said:


> how many parties do you go to at 13
> and during a pandemic


In the futureee


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> OKAY BUT WHAT IF
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020
> 
> ...


Ok


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

imagine going to parties


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> OKAY BUT WHAT IF
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020
> 
> ...


who tf spikes a 13 year old with their parents drink


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> TBTCon


it’s just a single ball pit


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> who tf spikes a 13 year old with their parents drink


what
what if like
I'm just havin a milkshake or somethin


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what
> what if like
> I'm just havin a milkshake or somethin


spike your milkshake with rubbing alcohol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what
> what if like
> I'm just havin a milkshake or somethin


how do you spike a milkshake and why


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> how do you spike a milkshake and why


BRO OKAY I'M JUST SAYING

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020

I've had alcohol before okay doesn't taste good but I'm just saying


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> BRO OKAY I'M JUST SAYING
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020
> 
> I've had alcohol before okay doesn't taste good but I'm just saying


where have you been going


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> where have you been going


Okay my aunt gave me some to taste time when I was idk 7
Tasted like coffee
Then once I accidentally drank hard cider thinking it was Coca-Cola at a Family Fun Center (arcade thing)
Also I think maybe a bit of a margarita idk


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Okay my aunt gave me some to taste time when I was idk 7
> Tasted like coffee
> Then once I accidentally drank hard cider thinking it was Coca-Cola at a Family Fun Center (arcade thing)
> Also I think maybe a bit of a margarita idk


can't you read now


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

This conversation is concerning.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> can't you read now


The can was facing away I didn't notice until after I drank it
Then I spit it out the window


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

gona vanish again

_rip_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> The can was facing away I didn't notice until after I drank it
> Then I spit it out the window


Bruh


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

it’s hard to eat when you have a hole in your gums from where a tooth resides


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it’s hard to eat when you have a hole in your gums from where a tooth resides


Um


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Bruh


anyways point is sipchip


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> View attachment 312546
> _*isabelle i'm sick of hearing about the sock you put in the wash last night*_


me everytime i turn on that damn game

also holy **** unpleasant thunderstorm here D:::


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it’s hard to eat when you have a hole in your gums from where a tooth resides


Are you a 9 year old


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Are you a 9 year old


nah, just a really late bloomer for some reason


----------



## Chris (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Me pulling up to the TBT convention
> View attachment 312532


What have I returned to?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Oops, I accidentally reminded myself I love Brionne


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Are you a 9 year old


dun dun dunnnn

plot twist


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it’s hard to eat when you have a hole in your gums from where a tooth resides


ima come back for a hot sec

_its hard to eat when you have two loose teeth on both sides of your mouth so all you can do is *suffer*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> nah, just a really late bloomer for some reason


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> What have I returned to?


I have no idea


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> ima come back for a hot sec
> 
> _its hard to eat when you have two loose teeth on both sides of your mouth so all you can do is *suffer*_


ouch


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> me everytime i turn on that damn game
> 
> also holy **** unpleasant thunderstorm here D:::


atleast you get rain D,:


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

this 9 year old knows code and I don't ;;


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> dun dun dunnnn
> 
> plot twist


i think u need to be 13 to join this forum tho lol

 cheers 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



DinosaurDumpster said:


> atleast you get rain D,:


i hate it can i get +30 C please


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> this 9 year old knows code and I don't ;;


oh Kurb gonna get baaaaanned


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> i think u need to be 13 to join this forum tho lol
> 
> cheers
> 
> ...


I’m a late bloomer
also they updated oranj bocks on xbocks 360 for some reasom


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> i think u need to be 13 to join this forum tho lol
> 
> cheers


Yeah, isn't it because of American laws?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

#kurbiscanceled


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Rip kurbicusious maximusious


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> #kurbiscanceled


#noyoulol


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Yeah, isn't it because of American laws?


no idea but id assume


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> #noyoulol


#imafetussoimightjusttakeyouuponthatoffer


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Mods are canceling kurb ;;


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

i never said it was a baby tooth


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i never said it was a baby tooth


OH ****


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> #imafetussoimightjusttakeyouuponthatoffer


#rosieiscanceledtooiguess


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i never said it was a baby tooth


if ur 9 years old u probably have baby teeth lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

aH LEG BLEEDING I THINK


Kurb said:


> i never said it was a baby tooth


oh dear


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

#ifyoucancelrosieiwillmurderyouinyoursleep


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> #ifyoucancelrosieiwillmurderyouinyoursleep


#thisisnttwitterwhyareweusinghashtags


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> #ifyoucancelrosieiwillmurderyouinyoursleep


rosie's canceled
rip
maybe she'll get a reboot


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

i'm still losing teeth and I ain't 9 years old


i live a sad, sad life


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> rosie's canceled
> rip
> maybe she'll get a reboot


#ifyourebootrosieyoudie


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> rosie's canceled
> rip
> maybe she'll get a reboot


Welldon’t say she didn’t warn ya


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> #thisisnttwitterwhyareweusinghashtags


#wynaut


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> i'm still losing teeth and I ain't 9 years old
> 
> 
> i live a sad, sad life


#dinosauriseither60or3


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

oh well death is inevitable
guess I'll be killed by some persona weeb


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh well death is inevitable
> guess I'll be killed by some persona weeb


stfu weeb


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> #dinosauriseither60or3


#dinosauris14butpeoplecallme5yearsoldbcistilllookandactlikeakindergartener


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh well death is inevitable
> guess I'll be killed by some persona weeb


youlll get your heart stolen
literallly


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh well death is inevitable
> guess I'll be killed by some persona weeb


I can make that two!

Buy one weeb for the price of two and get the second free


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Look, it's me. Jirachi100.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> youlll get your heart stolen
> literallly


my weeb persona senses are pleased


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I can make that two!
> 
> Buy one weeb for the price of two and get the second free


omg sweet
I'll sue you if I don't go to the part of hell I want


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Look, it's me. Jirachi100.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Okay my aunt gave me some to taste time when I was idk 7
> Tasted like coffee
> Then once I accidentally drank hard cider thinking it was Coca-Cola at a Family Fun Center (arcade thing)
> Also I think maybe a bit of a margarita idk


why
i will _never _try alcohol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why
> i will _never _try alcohol


Not even the rubbing kind?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> omg sweet
> I'll sue you if I don't go to the part of hell I want


bold of you to assume I have money to compensate


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Why are we talking about alcohol and hashtags?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> bold of you to assume I have money to compensate


too bad so sad I'll sue your toes off


----------



## Chris (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why
> i will _never _try alcohol


Why is that?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Not even the rubbing kind?


This post made by hydrogen peroxide gang

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> Why is that?


_Liver damage_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

100 more pages


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Why are we talking about alcohol and hashtags?


#yougotaproblemwiththat


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Why are we talking about alcohol and hashtags?


Because
_This is america_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Why is that?


because it's bad
never never never never


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

What happened to the *chugs alcohol* comment


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 30, 2020)

i stg im gonna get banned soon


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What happened to the *chugs alcohol* comment


wha


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

I...don't...drink.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I...don't...drink.


Seastar; the only 21 y/o female to not drink


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I...don't...drink.


good and I never will either
#noalcoholgang


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 312559
> i stg im gonna get banned soon


why deleted


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Seastar; the only 21 y/o female to not drink


_25_


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

President, I'm going home to write my will


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> President, I'm going home to write my will


?????


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _25_


_What_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> _What_


Lol


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ?????


oh right uh
confusing ramble I guess


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> _What_


she's 25


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> _What_


Did you really forget?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

I'm gonna drink alcohol on New Years when I turn 21 and that'll probably be it idk


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

I feel like if Virnem ever had a son/daughter he’d be a barista at a bar
Alhough i‘m not currently keeping the family profession going because i don’t see myself being a mechanic


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I feel like if Virnem ever had a son/daughter he’d be a barista at a bar
> Alhough i‘m not currently keeping the family profession going because i don’t see myself being a mechanic


my family profession is being a waiter 

no


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> my family profession is being a waiter
> 
> no


mine is


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

I don't think I have a family-specific profession...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/I9is4rr

Oh boy, cheese!
ÂÄ


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

My family profession would be somewhere in the medical field, then.
Also pssst
Loth got suspended for 2 days


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't think I have a family-specific profession...


same same


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> mine is


don't have one?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

I think y’all already knew my dad pursues mechanics
because i asked him this


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I feel like if Virnem ever had a son/daughter he’d be a barista at a bar
> Alhough i‘m not currently keeping the family profession going because i don’t see myself being a mechanic


quarry workers here


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> don't have one?


yea lmao


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Like... my mom, dad, and older brother all have/had different jobs.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I think y’all already knew my dad pursues mechanics
> because i asked him this
> View attachment 312566


haha funny you have a father


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

I just wanna
Have a job ig
Also Loth is suspended for 2 days


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I just wanna
> Have a job ig
> Also Loth is suspended for 2 days


wait wut


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> haha funny you have a father


This got depressing real quick


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I just wanna
> Have a job ig
> Also Loth is suspended for 2 days


Oh no..


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I just wanna
> Have a job ig
> Also Loth is suspended for 2 days


Oh okay


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> haha funny you have a father


y same 
wow kurb


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

I've wanted to be a programmer but then over this Summer I was thinking "lol I suck" so honestly I dunno what I wanna do


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> This got depressing real quick


haha -internal crying-


----------



## Chris (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> _Liver damage_


The wonderful thing about the liver is that it can regenerate dead cells. Unless you completely abuse it with excessive drinking over a long period of time (many years), it is capable of repairing itself.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Okay, I miss my Inkling already lol


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> haha -internal crying-


_Let’s change the subject before one of us needs therapy_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> _Let’s change the subject before one of us needs therapy_


jokes on you I already need it


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 30, 2020)

Yeah, I don’t drink alcohol and decided I never would when I was a teenager.  Just not my thing.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> jokes on you I already need it


this got sad fast​


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> _Let’s change the subject before one of us needs therapy_


some people probably do either way


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

....Uh-oh... therapy.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> The wonderful thing about the liver is that it can regenerate dead cells. Unless you completely abuse it with excessive drinking over a long period of time (many years), it is capable of repairing itself.


yea but im not planning on drinking at all
goes against my morals and it's just bad for your health and just no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> this got sad fast​


yey


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 312567


Origami bad time


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 312567


y tho


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 312567


*why do you do this*


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 312567


****


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ****


exactly


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> exactly


I prefer *********** ****** ***** *


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

i never had daddy issues, just mommy issues when I was younger


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> yea but im not planning on drinking at all
> goes against my morals and it's just bad for your health and just no


Yeah, I knew I was not going to at all once I learned it is toxic (which is why it has the effects that it does).


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Yeah, I knew I was not going to at all once I learned it is toxic (which is why is has the effects that it does).


i once saw 113 proof rum somewhere

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



Kurb said:


> i once saw 113 proof rum somewhere


it was at the hotel i was staying at in Panama way back


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i never had daddy issues, just mommy issues when I was younger


severe dad issues 

and a lot of mom issues although I'm stuck with her


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

guys I found a nice picture


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> severe dad issues
> 
> and a lot of mom issues although I'm stuck with her


yea ;;


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> guys I found a nice picture
> View attachment 312568


Oxÿgen


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

ok I’m gona go wash my hair


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Oxÿgen


ÿ


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ÿ


yes


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Oxygen... Hmm...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

owie I hurt my finger in the door and now my avi is kind of a mood


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oxygen... Hmm...


it tastes bad


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oxygen... Hmm...


o2


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> it tastes bad


How do you taste oxygen?


Kurb said:


> o2


.....Okay. _Okay.


Spoiler








_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> How do you taste oxygen?
> 
> .....Okay. _Okay.
> 
> ...


lick the air


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> How do you taste oxygen?
> 
> .....Okay. _Okay.
> 
> ...


guys look it is adeliene from the korby seres


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> lick the air


....Are you sure you didn't accidentally eat a bug?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> guys look it is adeliene from the korby seres


kurby

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



Seastar said:


> ....Are you sure you didn't accidentally eat a bug?


nah bugs taste a little like poison


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> guys look it is adeliene from the korby seres


That's Ribbon. Hhhhhh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....Are you sure you didn't accidentally eat a bug?


yum protein


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yum protein


prøteen


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> That's Ribbon. Hhhhhh


guys look it is bootleg splatoon thing from korby enn sixteh faur


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> guys look it is bootleg splatoon thing from korby enn sixteh faur


from k u r b y


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Ribbon is the fairy. Adeleine is the painter. Aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Ribbon is the fairy. Adeleine is the painter. Aaaaaaaaaa


hm


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Ribbon is the fairy. Adeleine is the painter. Aaaaaaaaaa


rename your OCs


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> rename your OCs


No


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> No


YES


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> rename your OCs


Naaah
I got attached to the names in New Leaf


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

No


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Plus it's canon that my OC named herself and also named the Octoling.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

my nervous system just went *h̴̡̭͖̗̹̱̟́ͅư̵̤͈̜̦̥̝̙̰̍͌̇̄̈́́͛͌͛̑b̶̡̡̛̳̳̦͋̓͂͗̽̍̊̔̿̚ŗ̴͎͔̙̞͚̺̭̓ḯ̶̧̛̖̣̩͔̣̲̣̟̤̰̝̐̌̔͋̅̌͗͂̀́̍͜ͅj̸̳̆͋̅̃̏͠ę̷̡̖͓̼̙̦̪̗̬̈́̍̐͋̓̏͜*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> my nervous system just went *h̴̡̭͖̗̹̱̟́ͅư̵̤͈̜̦̥̝̙̰̍͌̇̄̈́́͛͌͛̑b̶̡̡̛̳̳̦͋̓͂͗̽̍̊̔̿̚ŗ̴͎͔̙̞͚̺̭̓ḯ̶̧̛̖̣̩͔̣̲̣̟̤̰̝̐̌̔͋̅̌͗͂̀́̍͜ͅj̸̳̆͋̅̃̏͠ę̷̡̖͓̼̙̦̪̗̬̈́̍̐͋̓̏͜*


Are you okay?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Are you okay?


Nyet


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Nyet


You're not Frog


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

taking a nap
goodnight


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Are you okay?


No idea but ow


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> taking a nap
> goodnight


bye


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Hello? What's happening here?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hello? What's happening here?


no idea, kinda so rn
also off-topic but arson isn't goo don't do it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hello? What's happening here?


existence


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> no idea, kinda so rn
> also off-topic but arson isn't goo don't do it


did someone say arson? herd arson.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hello? What's happening here?


fortza motorsport sehevn


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> no idea, kinda so rn
> also off-topic but arson isn't goo don't do it


Oh... Everyone keeps telling me that.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> did someone say arson? herd arson.


you herd arson


----------



## Chris (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You're not Frog


I think that's Russian.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you herd arson


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> existence


Why do I exist?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 312583


well
fire _is _pretty cool


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> well
> fire _is _pretty cool


Not when you're pyrophobic...


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> well
> fire _is _pretty cool


yes it is, now excuse me but I have some... preparation to make


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> yes it is, now excuse me but I have some... preparation to make


oh no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Why do I exist?


Idk about you but I exist purely to suffer


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 30, 2020)

Did someone say fire?

Clicked after seeing Frogslime's avatar.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Did someone say fire?
> 
> Clicked after seeing Frogslime's avatar.


Hm


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Did someone say fire?
> 
> Clicked after seeing Frogslime's avatar.


...Maaaybe.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh no


C:


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Did someone say fire?
> 
> Clicked after seeing Frogslime's avatar.


arson  ❤    ❤


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

_after long hours of suffering i've finally earned nm+_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Did someone say fire?
> 
> Clicked after seeing Frogslime's avatar.


oh no so much fire


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> arson  ❤    ❤


Yay!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh no so much fire


Meh... I think I'm supposed to burn down a laboratory anyway...


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> arson  ❤    ❤


Arson!
Great family fun or your money back too! I'll make sure to pick up a pack.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh no so much fire


Hmm at this rate we might burn the thread down by accident (or on purpose after seeing some of the arson messages here).


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Arson!
> Great family fun or your money back too!


Shoot the family!
Hang the kids!
Frame the wife!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Shoot the family!
> Hang the kids!
> Frame the wife!


*frame them all


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Shoot the family!
> Hang the kids!
> Frame the wife!


Burn the family
Burn them all
Burning is fun for everyone!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

....Okay, this is... not what I had in mind.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Arson!
> Great family fun or your money back too! I'll make sure to pick up a pack.


If you call this number, you can get one arson free with your paid order!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *frame them all


the original is frame the wife you waffle


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Burn the family
> Burn them all
> Burning is fun for everyone!


On an unrelated note we'll be having bacon tomorrow morning


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> If you call this number, you can get one arson free with your paid order!


:0
yes of course how could I forget brb


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> If you call this number, you can get one arson free with your paid order!


Buy an arson for the price of two and get the second one free!


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> On an unrelated note we'll be having bacon tomorrow morning


y a y


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

bacon suk


----------



## Chris (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Meh... I think I'm supposed to burn down a laboratory anyway...


Laboratory fires are bad. During a training session for a high clearance lab I was shown photos of real laboratory scenes post-fire.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Laboratory fires are bad. During a training session for a high clearance lab I was shown photos of real laboratory scenes post-fire.


Lol it's just a roleplay. Sorry.



Saltyy said:


> Buy an arson for the price of two and get the second one free!


What exactly are you selling?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

I wanna play Dark Souls now but I have literally no knowledge about the franchise or any of the games


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Lol it's just a roleplay. Sorry.
> 
> 
> What exactly are you selling?


Flame.throwers.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Laboratory fires are bad. During a training session for a high clearance lab I was shown photos of real laboratory scenes post-fire.


High clearance?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

big ass thunderstorm happening


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Flame.throwers.


To... burn things...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Can't tell if I want to assist in or stop the arson


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Flame.throwers.


Flame throwers? Flame throwers!
*adds 10 to cart*

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Can't tell if I want to assist in or stop the arson


assist if you want to life


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Can't tell if I want to assist in or stop the arson


They probably think I'm crazier than I actually am.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

My name on Xbox Live is, not kidding, “Darkrai’s Cousin”


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> They probably think I'm crazier than I actually am.


well...
I mean...
_arson_


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> My name on Xbox Live is, not kidding, “Darkrai’s Cousin”


you should start a band called the darkrai sisters and rip off some squids


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> you should start a band called the darkrai sisters and rip off some squids


darkrai brothers because isn’t darkrai canonically male


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> well...
> I mean...
> _arson_


But I'm not thinking randomly do it everywhere.

....I want to point out that the speed she is learning things at is scaring me.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> But I'm not thinking randomly do it everywhere.
> 
> ....I want to point out that the speed she is learning things at is scaring me.


I mean...
I _guess?_


----------



## Chris (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> High clearance?


It was where the most harmful microoganisms we had were located.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> But I'm not thinking randomly do it everywhere.
> 
> ....I want to point out that the speed she is learning things at is scaring me.


Wanna learn faster? 
2 am in the parking lot tonight


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Wanna learn faster?
> 2 am in the parking lot tonight


Behind the Denny's


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

The thunderstorm here is so loud

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020

like stupidly loud


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Wanna learn faster?
> 2 am in the parking lot tonight


Huh? What's going to happen there?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> The thunderstorm here is so loud
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020
> 
> like stupidly loud




_atleast you get rain

here it's just hot dry and it's not even that cold when its winter_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It was where the most harmful microoganisms we had were located.


_That..
 scares me._


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> _atleast you get rain
> 
> here it's just hot dry and it's not even that cold when its winter_


Its extremely loud and we have an above ground pool :/


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

who lives in a pineapple under a pineapple under a pineapple under a pineapple-


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Its extremely loud and we have an above ground pool :/


I hate thunderstorms...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> who lives in a pineapple under a pineapple under a pineapple under a pineapple-


under the sea star


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> who lives in a pineapple under a pineapple under a pineapple under a pineapple-


pineapple apple pen


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> who lives in a pineapple under a pineapple under a pineapple under a pineapple-


under a pineapple under a pineapple under a pineapple under a pineapple under a pineapple under a pineapple-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> pineapple apple pen


y e s


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2020)

i was gonna ask where my drinking buds are at but then we discussed 9 year olds so i'll not lmao


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> i was gonna ask where my drinking buds are at but then we discussed 9 year olds so i'll not lmao


???


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> pineapple apple pen


i have a pen
i have an apple
uh
*apple pen*


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ???


lmaooo read thru the pages from earlier

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



DinosaurDumpster said:


> i have a pen
> i have an apple
> uh
> *apple pen*


that sounds incredibly uncomfy to write with if it's round... also reminds me of a painting my grandma got lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Reminds me of the pineapple pen cafe/restaurant thing


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

gangnam style


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

I'm a squid now.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm a squid now.


Noice


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

*eyyyyyy macarena *


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> *eyyyyyy macarena *


*spanish spanish I know but can't type*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

This thread went a million different places while I was out with the squad


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> *eyyyyyy macarena *


porqueeeee  kkkkkkk lol


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> This thread went a million different places while I was out with the squad


Oh, welcome back!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

yo no ablo español
Or do I


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh, welcome back!


Afternoon!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> yo no ablo español
> Or do I


Duolingo is not very happy


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Duolingo is not very happy


_*looks like you've missed your spanish lesson today



spanish or vanish*_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

I JUST GOT A DIAMOND ACHIEVEMENT JEJWJWJWOUHWUNUIWHWHIUWH


----------



## Chris (Aug 30, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> i was gonna ask where my drinking buds are at but then we discussed 9 year olds so i'll not lmao


I've a wine glass beside me. Unsure yet if I'm actually going to open the bottle or not. Probably a bad idea with how crap I've felt lately but on the other hand I feel fine _now_ so why not make the most of it.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Duolingo is not very happy





DinosaurDumpster said:


> _*looks like you've missed your spanish lesson today
> 
> 
> 
> spanish or vanish*_


jokes on duolingo my family can't speak english so I have to speak spanish :/


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

It’s been an interesting afternoon in Evwirt...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s been an interesting afternoon in Evwirt...


what happened


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s been an interesting afternoon in Evwirt...


Oh? What happened?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> jokes on duolingo my family can't speak english so I have to speak spanish :/


_oh_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _oh_


haha


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

You, know... I never did give Ribbon that experience I talked about...

_*Wait...
What?!*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what happened


Welp, I changed back with the herd again. I don’t think they mind me this way so they’ve still been carting me around lol. At least I have my thumbs


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You, know... I never did give Ribbon that experience I talked about...
> 
> _*Wait...
> What?!*_


waht


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You, know... I never did give Ribbon that experience I talked about...
> 
> _*Wait...
> What?!*_


No


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> waht


_She wants to kidnap me and show me what no free will is like._


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I've a wine glass beside me. Unsure yet if I'm actually going to open the bottle or not. Probably a bad idea with how crap I've felt lately but on the other hand I feel fine _now_ so why not make the most of it.


I had a couple of glasses earlier and I think it was one of the stronger kinds 

And yeah very true


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Welp, I changed back with the herd again. I don’t think they mind me this way so they’ve still been carting me around lol. At least I have my thumbs


@Seastar


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _She wants to kidnap me and show me what no free will is like._


_uhm I heard that's illegal_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Welp, I changed back with the herd again. I don’t think they mind me this way so they’ve still been carting me around lol. At least I have my thumbs


Oh, yeah. I saw. So uh... You're still with the deer?



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _uhm I heard that's illegal_


I already got kidnapped by scientists before soooo


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

i’m back what did i miss


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh, yeah. I saw. So uh... You're still with the deer?
> 
> 
> I already got kidnapped by scientists before soooo


But still like
Why


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh, yeah. I saw. So uh... You're still with the deer?


Yup. It’s still kinda annoying


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> But still like
> Why


I... don't know.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

@ȷeremy


----------



## Chris (Aug 30, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> I had a couple of glasses earlier and I think it was one of the stronger kinds
> 
> And yeah very true



What were you drinking? 

Long overdue medical treatment so everyday I wake-up with the potential to be a bit light-headed/weak/nauseated at the moment. Sod it a glass of wine it is. One won't kill me.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Hm


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> @ȷeremy


I almost said "Kurb I swear to god" to this


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I almost said "Kurb I swear to god" to this


hehe


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

*@Jeremy ⠀*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

What ohare01 said is true
You are too similar

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



Kurb said:


> *@Jeremy ⠀*


KURB I SWEAR TO GOD


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i’m back what did i miss


nothing just baby teeth


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

I got some woodsy wax melts while I’m out


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> What ohare01 said is true
> You are too similar


Hmm... am I similar to anyone?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

*@Jeremy*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *@Jeremy*


I already did that


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> What were you drinking?
> 
> Long overdue medical treatment so everyday I wake-up with the potential to be a bit light-headed/weak/nauseated at the moment. Sod it a glass of wine it is. One won't kill me.


sun gate/red zinfandel 14%

very true


----------



## Chris (Aug 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I got some woodsy wax melts while I’m out


Ooooh those sound nice. 

I've a raspberry candle going at the moment.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I already did that


not the video I put


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm... am I similar to anyone?


I don't think so?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

I might’ve rickrolled Vrisnek


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Ooooh those sound nice.
> 
> I've a raspberry candle going at the moment.


While I like traditional candles I love my wax melter just a touch more!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

@Saltyy who is flame and why have you hooked up with him


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


>


BEST VIDEO BEHIND THAT OTHER ONE


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 312590
> @Saltyy who is flame and why have you hooked up with him


no dude, I'm being shipped in the tbt anime

weirdos


----------



## Chris (Aug 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> While I like traditional candles I love my wax melter just a touch more!


I_ still _haven't cleaned mine since we last talked about candles.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no dude, I'm being shipped in the tbt anime
> 
> weirdos


who is flame tho


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> who is flame tho


Idk probably a cameo character in the anime


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


>



_this place is worse than omashu_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 312590
> @Saltyy who is flame and why have you hooked up with him


excuse me what


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I_ still _haven't cleaned mine since we last talked about candles.


I haven’t gotten to removing the previous melt myself lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Hmm... I know a Flame...
But that's not important here.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

⠀ ⠀ ⠀​There is a hyperlink somewhere in this message. Click on random places and you should find it.​


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2020)

drunk splatoon was a good idea

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



Kurb said:


> ⠀​There is a hyperlink somewhere in this message. Click on random places and you should find it.​


i found it, nice song


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ⠀ ⠀ ⠀​There is a hyperlink somewhere in this message. Click on random places and you should find it.​


haha quoted so I could find it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> drunk splatoon was a good idea
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020
> 
> ...


:]


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

we're no strangers to love


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

hat trick, wow


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ⠀ ⠀ ⠀​There is a hyperlink somewhere in this message. Click on random places and you should find it.​


can't find what a scam


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> can't find what a scam


It’s in the top left corner


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> It’s in the top left corner


ohhhhhhh


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

I found it by highlighting the whole post...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

jokes on you this song slaps


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> It’s in the top left corner


left?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> left?


WAIT


----------



## Chris (Aug 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I haven’t gotten to removing the previous melt myself lol



Clean mine for me please. 




sheilaa said:


> drunk splatoon was a good idea



When did you play drunk?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2020)

hi


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb mixing up directions.
....Actually, I think I do that too sometimes.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> WAIT


Hm


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Clean mine for me please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


earlier.. it was... interesting  (not on tbt games tho lol)


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> WAIT






left


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

This one isn’t a rickroll, i swear.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

dance party at my place 19:00 AM will be playing good songs then the kidz bop version of said songs


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> This one isn’t a rickroll, i swear.


F


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Any crocheters here?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Any crocheters here?


Nope


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Any crocheters here?


Wish I had that talent
I do have a kit though


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

:c


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

So.. uh... any free will violations lately?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

monkey. MONKEY AHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



Seastar said:


> So.. uh... any free will violations lately?


and that’s one more to the free will counter.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

G a m e c ü b e


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> So.. uh... any free will violations lately?


I’m not sure


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2020)

sorry cant crochet... i wish tho


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m not sure


Ah... okay...
I need a purpose that isn't go back to the lab and lose my free will again...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Ah... okay...
> I need a purpose that isn't go back to the lab and lose my free will again...


Free will counter: 2


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

_yes_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

soap


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Cuz I have this amazing free pattern that taught me how to crochet in the round. It’s probably too tough for those brand new to the craft tho


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

hmmmmmmm bored


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

current seastar saying free will counter


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 312598
> current seastar saying free will counter


I don’t think any of us have said a quintillion of anything


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 312598
> current seastar saying free will counter


What-
I'm not Seastar. I'm Hybrid 194.


----------



## Chris (Aug 30, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> earlier.. it was... interesting  (not on tbt games tho lol)


I'd hope you weren't drunk at 1pm.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What-
> I'm not Seastar. I'm Hybrid 194.


yes you are


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'd hope you weren't drunk at 1pm.


No I weren't don't worry


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> yes you are


No? Isn't that the orange Inkling/pink Octoling?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

I got
a new shirt
and it has stripes
and it's very lovely


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I got
> a new shirt
> and it has stripes
> and it's very lovely


I read "and it's very lonely".
.....I might need glasses.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> No? Isn't that the orange Inkling/pink Octoling?


okay geeat


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I read "and it's very lonely".
> .....I might need glasses.


it is a poem thus can be interpreted anyway you want


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> okay geeat


....This is why you're calling me a boat? UGH.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> it is a poem thus can be interpreted anyway you want


"The curtains were blue"

Teachers:

_The curtains being blue exposes that the author is depressed that the sky is no longer blue and that their blue jay died at a young age_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

i like fire trucks and moster trucks
walter


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i like fire trucks and moster trucks
> walter


what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what


Walter


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Walter... Hmm, okay.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Walter


what


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Walter... Hmm, okay.


Walter


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

okay so apparently everyone had a ninja running outside their car?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

I don't have headphone right now what


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> okay so apparently everyone had a ninja running outside their car?


What-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

walter


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What-


Like, didn't everyone imagine a ninja running outside of their car if they had one?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

the DHL van is stuck in the ground
help


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Like, didn't everyone imagine a ninja running outside of their car if they had one?


No, I imagined animals


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

*tips fedora* m'legs hurt


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

jurassic parm


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

esian cheese


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> the DHL van is stuck in the ground
> help


rip ur deliveries


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

I... forgot I was going to post this random thing.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I... forgot I was going to post this random thing.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2020)

EA farts, it's only a poop!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> EA farts, it's only a poop!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


>


DRIFT KING


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

chunky's dead


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> DRIFT KING


what


----------



## Chris (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> okay so apparently everyone had a ninja running outside their car?


Like, on long drives? If so for me it was a guy on either a skateboard or rollerblades.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Nice speedometer


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

So... what's happening now?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what


lmao nothing


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

legggggg hurt send new pair of legs


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> legggggg hurt send new pair of legs


Sure thing!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Sure thing!


ok thank you very cool


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> legggggg hurt send new pair of legs



 .. wait wrong leg


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Sure thing!


_hhhhhhhhhhh thank you_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

i accidentaly named my forza club after a speaker








						P50E Guitar Speaker $139.00
					

Fryette Amplification offers the best tube amps on the planet! From the legendary Pittbull series to our new Valvulator GP/DI, we have what you need! Shop now!




					www.fryette.com


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _hhhhhhhhhhh thank you_


hrngg lego legs


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> hrngg lego legs


how'd you get here


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

E


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

a group of frogs is called an army


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> how'd you get here


hello slime


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> hello slime


you avoided the question
_suspicious_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

OMG How did I not see that coming-


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> how'd you get here


----------



## Chris (Aug 30, 2020)

Someone in here mentioned new shirts, and I just have to share this one I just bought for £8 (should've been £30):


Spoiler


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 312604


Origami is a gift from God


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

TIL theres anime girls for windows operating systems



this is ME-tan or something
i was just looking for funny windows backgrounds


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

I'm signing up for MySpace now


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Someone in here mentioned new shirts, and I just have to share this one I just bought for £8 (should've been £30):
> 
> 
> Spoiler


it’s like the torturer island shirt from new leaf but better


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

okay never mind then


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

*Butchers Korean*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *Butchers Korean*


what did they do to you


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Someone in here mentioned new shirts, and I just have to share this one I just bought for £8 (should've been £30):
> 
> 
> Spoiler


eyy nice catch

waiting for some.. well it's more tops than shirts myself ;3

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



Kurb said:


> it’s like the torturer island shirt from new leaf but better


torturer??? lmao i hope u mean tortimer lolll


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> torturer??? lmao i hope u mean tortimer lolll


you never know with kurb


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Just got done with homework! Now off to crocheting


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you never know with kurb


umm i dont see how bird/hawaii shirts are torture lol..

other than I do look like a 90s engineer in those shortsleeves lol so i try to avoid them and i have a tiny body. but love that bird pattern!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> TIL theres anime girls for windows operating systems
> View attachment 312607
> this is ME-tan or something
> i was just looking for funny windows backgrounds


hmm cute


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hmm cute


HMMMM INTENSIFIES

anyways gnight all my baby teeth


----------



## Chris (Aug 30, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> eyy nice catch
> 
> waiting for some.. well it's more tops than shirts myself ;3



Buttoned shirts are my weakness. There were more I wanted to buy but they're a little fancier, and I don't have anywhere to go right now so no point in buying. I'll just dress to the nines to dine with my cat instead.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hmm cute


theres one for every OS


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> theres one for every OS


brb gotta go do some internet surfing


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hmm cute


wait


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

anywho anyways


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> TIL theres anime girls for windows operating systems
> View attachment 312607
> this is ME-tan or something
> i was just looking for funny windows backgrounds


I feel like half of those programs are probably spyware.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I feel like half of those programs are probably spyware.


what programs? windows?


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> what programs? windows?


Oh is it some default Windows thing or something? Looked like one of those 3rd party programs that gave you things like custom cursors.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Oh is it some default Windows thing or something? Looked like one of those 3rd party programs that gave you things like custom cursors.


no it was just a desktop background lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

I see everything is fine after I left unannounced lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I see everything is fine after I left unannounced lol


I’ve been popping in and out with the whim of the herd


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ve been popping in and out with the whim of the herd


The... her... Oh, right. That.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> The... her... Oh, right. That.


Yup


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

I have returned


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I have returned


aloha


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> aloha


amigo


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I have returned


Hai!


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

frog just called the krusty krab


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> frog just called the krusty krab


Wait... what?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wait... what?


i gave her the number and she talked to them


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

I


Origami said:


> i gave her the number and she talked to them


 didn't say ANYTHING I hung up right away


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

THE KRUSTY KRAB PENIDA, Klungkung - Updated 2022 Restaurant Reviews, Photos & Phone Number - Tripadvisor
					

The Krusty Krab Penida, Klungkung: See 66 unbiased reviews of The Krusty Krab Penida, rated 4 of 5 on Tripadvisor and ranked #8 of 33 restaurants in Klungkung.




					www.tripadvisor.ca
				



the krusty krab


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> THE KRUSTY KRAB PENIDA, Klungkung - Updated 2022 Restaurant Reviews, Photos & Phone Number - Tripadvisor
> 
> 
> The Krusty Krab Penida, Klungkung: See 66 unbiased reviews of The Krusty Krab Penida, rated 4 of 5 on Tripadvisor and ranked #8 of 33 restaurants in Klungkung.
> ...


WHAT


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

huh never knew SpongeBob took place in Indonesia


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> eyy nice catch
> 
> waiting for some.. well it's more tops than shirts myself ;3
> 
> ...


i really should disable autocorrect
its tortimer


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

nobody needs to know the sacred number though

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020

frog had a nice conversation with them


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> nobody needs to know the sacred number though
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020
> 
> frog had a nice conversation with them


nO I DID NOT


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> n
> 
> O I DID NOT


how was the krusty krab froggie


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

krusty krab


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> how was the krusty krab froggie


I wanna forget it 
The voice
_The voice_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 30, 2020)

Yeah okay I sat in front of the computers for hours and I still yet to get my school work done. I have no motivation,,


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

the krust


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

my room smells like vanilla and it's overwhelming

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020

you know what maybe I'll call it again


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

krabby patty

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020




this is confirmed what a real krabby patty looks like


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 312625
> krabby patty
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020
> ...


oh wow ew


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

found plankton


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

back from tuning my reliant supervan what did i miss


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> back from tuning my reliant supervan what did i miss


don't call the krusty krab


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> don't call the krusty krab


why


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> why


d_on't call any numbers that Ori sends you_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> why


ill send it on discord
call if you dare


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> ill send it on discord
> call if you dare


No


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Hello... What are we doing?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> No


wimp


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Great... I have a thunderstorm... Ugh...


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Great... I have a thunderstorm... Ugh...


kurb's wrath


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hello... What are we doing?


Reliant Robin tuning in FH4


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Reliant Robin tuning in FH4


......More of that....


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ......More of that....


I’m ranking my tuning level up. I get discounts in the Auction House depending on my tuning level. Right now i’m at L3.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

opening up my cursed minecraft world brb


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

....How long am I going to stare at the House of Mirrors?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

I’m doing that thing where i have emotions again


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 312647
> I’m doing that thing where i have emotions again


oh no


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 312647
> I’m doing that thing where i have emotions again


this is the second time this week
what did a happened


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 312647
> I’m doing that thing where i have emotions again


cool


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

emotions suck, be a robot


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> emotions suck, be a robot


but krub is a robot
we confirmed this


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> emotions suck, be a robot


Why do you want to be a robot?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

seastar’s distant chinese bootleg cousin

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



Seastar said:


> Why do you want to be a robot?


because gear ratios are funny 
ahaahhahahhajahjkahjahjahjahjahjahkjhkjdwsnbvkjcdsnjkvcxnvjkcdfs JKvdksvnjdbnvhjkbcxhjvxblvjxcgvu©¨©¨¥ˆ˙©¨ß∂ß˙çç©˙≈∆˚˙çß∆˚˙ç∆˚∂å˙ç∆˚å∂˙∆˚ƒ˙∂å∆˚˙ƒ˙∆˙˙åååßåß∂ƒ˜∫√ç≈ç√∫˜µ˚∆˙∆∆∆∆∆∆∆∆ˆ∆ß˙∂ˆ˙ß˙∂ƒ∆˚åß˙jkwufiohjadflds


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Why do you want to be a robot?


emtotiosn aasu k


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 312650
> seastar’s distant chinese bootleg cousin
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020
> ...


Where do you keep finding these Inklings?

Also no.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Where do you keep finding these Inklings?
> 
> Also no.


A: YT comments section
B: Yes they are your humor is just bad


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> A: YT comments section
> B: Yes they are your humor is just bad


B: No, yours is.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> B: No, yours is.


A:




B: that’s real bold coming from someone within local friend add range


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

kurb how'd your keyboard get like that


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> kurb how'd your keyboard get like that


Option, then press a key. This is the iPad Pro keyboard btw
also, @Seastar 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1078373741170778113


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> A:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know what you're talking about... I don't add friends in games.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't know what you're talking about... I don't add friends in games.


legit everyone says the takomaker thing is
cringe
durr
based based based
cringe based reddit cringe


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> legit everyone says the takomaker thing is
> cringe
> durr
> based based based
> cringe based reddit cringe


Okay
Bye


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> legit everyone says the takomaker thing is
> cringe
> durr
> based based based
> cringe based reddit cringe


me when kurbalicious says barn find


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay
> Bye


bye


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

also i realized the first movie i remember seeing in theatres was pre you guys living (not you seastar before you ask)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> also i realized the first movie i remember seeing in theatres was pre you guys living (not you seastar before you ask)


What about me?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What about me?


we're relatively the same age anyways but not you either


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 is up


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Also I just finished making my crochet project


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 30, 2020)

hhhh oh god I'm bracing myself for another whack dream..


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

okay but
seastar’s backstory: the video game


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 312647
> I’m doing that thing where i have emotions again


kurb what happened to you

also am awake


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

i'm not dead


duolingo got to me


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> kurb what happened to you
> 
> also am awake


Have you been asleep all day??

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020

I went to bed at 5 in the morning and I still woke up at 11:13 am


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> okay but
> seastar’s backstory: the video game


we’re gonna have to expand on this


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Have you been asleep all day??
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020
> 
> I went to bed at 5 in the morning and I still woke up at 11:13 am


i took a nap


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I return
house of mirrors time


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I return
> house of mirrors time


???


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Going to try solving house of nightmares


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Going to try solving house of nightmares


it's so confusing


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Dear Diary, 
Today I hit myself with a plastic ruler


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Looks familiar but I could be wrong
I should try analizing it more


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

It feels like the top half is one thing and the bottom is completely different


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

the more I look at it the more of a nightmare it gets to be


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

day 2 of sideways Minecraft: I got a bed and some iron


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I just looked at it more
Idk if my answer will be correct though


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

someone is screaming bloody murder outside


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> someone is screaming bloody murder outside


what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> someone is screaming bloody murder outside


sorry about that I'll keep it down


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what


someone is screamign super loud a few yards over from my house


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

thats loud


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 312659


his twitter account is hands down the best account ever


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> his twitter account is hands down the best account ever


Ay


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 312659


oh its old town road guy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> oh its old town road guy


how was your nap


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> how was your nap


thank you for asking how mine was it was great


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> thank you for asking how mine was it was great


did you dream of sugar plums


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> did you dream of sugar plums


i dreamt of nothing


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

So I tried looking it up
It was not correct so now I need to look over a bunch of characters


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> View attachment 312660


i think my brain was decomposing while i was making it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i dreamt of nothing


_dang_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> how was your nap


what nap


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i think my brain was decomposing while i was making it


i could tell
and mine was decomposing as i was watching it because i started laughing


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> what nap


you mean to tell me you didn't take a nap


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

the dream team


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 312663
> the dream team


you ever think of washing your clothes


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you ever think of washing your clothes


it’s oil shhhh


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you mean to tell me you didn't take a nap


what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> what


did you take a nap, enx


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you mean to tell me you didn't take a nap


I was gone for like 30 minutes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> I was gone for like 30 minutes


and you didn't
take
a 
nap?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> and you didn't
> take
> a
> nap?


why would I


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> why would I


why wouldn't you


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> did you take a nap, enx


i washed my hair


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i washed my hair


in your dream?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> why wouldn't you


I'm going to force you to call the krusty krab again


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> I'm going to force you to call the krusty krab again


do it I've learned not to fear it


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> do it I've learned not to fear it


even the voice? even though it's not what you like??


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> even the voice? even though it's not what you like??


I can get over it
I fear nothing now


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I can get over it
> I fear nothing now


it's time to discuss what frogslime likes


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> in your dream?


no LEGO lover, I did not take a nap

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



Origami said:


> it's time to discuss what frogslime likes


legos


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> it's time to discuss what frogslime likes


do it maybe I'll score one of my own
I fear nothing



Enxssi said:


> no LEGO lover, I did not take a nap


You guys are a disgrace
Only Abri gets the full grade


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> do it maybe I'll score one of my own
> I fear nothing
> 
> 
> ...


what did I do that's so great


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> do it maybe I'll score one of my own
> I fear nothing



dom femboys?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what did I do that's so great


Nap


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Nap


yay


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> dom femboys?


uh oh


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> You guys are a disgrace
> Only Abri gets the full grade


I would never say something that’s not true


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Napping sounds fun right now...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

hdnksma I fear nothing


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

someone should call the krusty krab and get a cross continental order


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> dom femboys?


Femboys? Ah you dare summon me?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Femboys? Ah you dare summon me?


what is it with you guys lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Femboys? Ah you dare summon me?


AHA I'M NOT THE ONLY ONE HERE


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Hey, do you wanna know an easy way to infuriate murder deer (including me)?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> AHA I'M NOT THE ONLY ONE HERE


power in numbers outta our way


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

who is arthur and why does he have a 6 mile long seat


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hey, do you wanna know an easy way to infuriate murder deer (including me)?


yes


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hey, do you wanna know an easy way to infuriate murder deer (including me)?


Wha...?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hey, do you wanna know an easy way to infuriate murder deer (including me)?


i read tha5 as infatuate and panicked


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hey, do you wanna know an easy way to infuriate murder deer (including me)?


aight


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> aight





Origami said:


> yes





Seastar said:


> Wha...?





Kurb said:


> i read tha5 as infatuate and panicked


Show em skeletons like this

i have more if you dare look


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Show em skeletons like thisView attachment 312667i have more if you dare look


awe rodent skeletons


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

this redlines at 119
help


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 312668
> this redlines at 119
> help


ok kurb


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> awe rodent skeletons


Look at the head


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

I have come to the conclusion that I'm gonna be a NEET


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

gumbo time


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

i want to play animal crossing but i also dont want to fall asleep hhhhhh


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Show em skeletons like thisView attachment 312667i have more if you dare look


Why does this exist-


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

eh i'll just play mario kart


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Show em skeletons like thisView attachment 312667i have more if you dare look


I dare look, send em over


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

lets count to six together
one
two three 
fourth five


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I dare look, send em over




One of the worst. It makes me rage inside


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 312670One of the worst. It makes me rage inside


OH I was just thinking of that!
lovely


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> OH I was just thinking of that!
> lovely


They don’t have an endoskeleton (the skeleton we have)


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 312669
> lets count to six together
> one
> two three
> fourth five


hmmm seems easy enough I just gotta
sixty ten nine...
four twenties C:


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

we really should do more quiplash


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Wanna see the worst?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

don't you just love confusing furries in french? I do

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wanna see the worst?


y e s


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> hmmm seems easy enough I just gotta
> sixty ten nine...
> four twenties C:


_bro I swear_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

I have eaten gumbo
It was very good


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> y e s


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

who would spend 400k credits on a peel


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 312673


Is that a-


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 312671
> we really should do more quiplash


wheres my legendary jeopardy answer


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 312673


alright who killed seastar


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

What is happening


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> alright who killed seastar


I don't have bones


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 312673


oh my god someone skinned seastar


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Is that a-


Yes. Yes it is.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh my god someone skinned seastar


....I don't have bones


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....I don't have bones


well now you do surprise


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> well now you do surprise


No, those are fake bones


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....I don't have bones


We don't know that, I haven't seen your bones yet

although maybe I will soon


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

I can assure you that octopi do NOT have bones


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> No, those are fake bones


You drank too much calcium and now bones spontaneusly appeared inside you


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> We don't know that, I haven't seen your bones yet
> 
> although maybe I will soon


...........I'd rather you not try that. ...Plus you'll probably just find things like ink and organs anyway.


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Are we going to put ribbon in a wheelchair for the process


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You drank too much calcium and now bones spontaneusly appeared inside you


Calcium is a metal


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Are we going to put ribbon in a wheelchair for the process


excuse me what


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Are we going to put ribbon in a wheelchair for the process


We are NOT doing anything to Ribbon/Adeleine


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You drank too much calcium and now bones spontaneusly appeared inside you


That's not how things work.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ...........I'd rather you not try that. ...Plus you'll probably just find things like ink and organs anyway.





Clockwise said:


> Are we going to put ribbon in a wheelchair for the process


you heard her get the wheelchair _it's time_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Calcium is a metal


C a l c i u m i s i n _M I L K_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

milk is made of rocks


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

ok


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> milk is made of rocks


i like my milk chunky


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

milk is gross


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i like my milk chunky


what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> milk is gross


you have no bones


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> milk is gross


but calcium


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> milk is gross


*what*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> you heard her get the wheelchair _it's time_


*Nononononono*
*Are you seriously thinking about dissecting me???*


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> milk is gross


^^^


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ^^^


she gets it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

dangit I lost another picture I needed THEY KEEP DISAPPEARING


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *Nononononono*
> *Are you seriously thinking about dissecting me???*


Dr Rosie is ready to see you now


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ^^^


_bruh_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *Nononononono*
> *Are you seriously thinking about dissecting me???*


hello kids and welcome to a.p biology


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Dr Rosie is ready to see you now


_*No.
I'm getting out of here.*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> hello kids and welcome to a.p biology





Rosie977 said:


> Dr Rosie is ready to see you now


I have a group of murder deer that say no


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

But pizza has milk because cheese has milk


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*No.
> I'm getting out of here.*_


Did I stutter. Please take a seat over there we will begin shortly


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

since i can't play mario kart i'll just play splatoon


thought i'd mention that in case someone wanted to join me bc i'm lonely


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> But pizza has milk because cheese has milk


Cheese _*is*_ milk. ...I think.



Rosie977 said:


> Did I stutter. Please take a seat over there we will begin shortly


*runs away*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Did I stutter. Please take a seat over there we will begin shortly


The class will begin shortly. Please have all of your books on your desk, and have the appropriate safety gear attached.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

Since we're talking about milk for some reason...

_*i like my cereal soggy*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

I haven't been a true hydrohomie recently and I am in need of water


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Since we're talking about milk for some reason...
> 
> _*i like my cereal soggy*_


L E A V E


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Hehe the deer took the cutting tools away


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Since we're talking about milk for some reason...
> 
> _*i like my cereal soggy*_


soggy tortilla


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

So people that drink lots of water are hydrohomies


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> L E A V E


N O


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> N O


Y E S


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Since we're talking about milk for some reason...
> 
> _*i like my cereal soggy*_


kurb wants you dead now, pls run for increased safety


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Since we're talking about milk for some reason...
> 
> _*i like my cereal soggy*_


really? I like mine microwaved


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Page 3k today?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> kurb wants you dead now, pls run for increased safety


at least 1km of distance will be safe enough


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> really? I like mine microwaved


that's just as bad as how i like my cereal


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

me trying to find a way out of tbt


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> at least 1km of distance will be safe enough


ok i think i'm safe then


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Page 3k today?


Ooh, I hope so!


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

This could get fast...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> me trying to find a way out of tbt
> View attachment 312678


bruh seriously don't get yourself banned


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

And the second guy goes back to the dry cleaners—
*BANG*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Since we're talking about milk for some reason...
> 
> _*i like my cereal soggy*_


this reminds me of the great ice cream war


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

I hate cereal with milk


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> this reminds me of the great ice cream war


oh golly


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I hate cereal with milk


I hate this thread please bring me to surface tbt


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh golly


that was a lovely day


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> bruh seriously don't get yourself banned


hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> ok i think i'm safe then


yea, you’re behind my local Olive Garden and I live in california and not thundertown like krub does


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


okay dude no don't legit bro no broski brotato chip don't you dare


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

dry cereal is best
also kurb i need to talk to you on discord for ideas


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I eat dry cereal sometimes


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> okay dude no don't legit bro no broski brotato chip don't you dare


don’t ever call anyone a brotato chip I will kill you


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

So bros are potatoes?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> don’t ever call anyone a brotato chip I will kill you


brotein shake


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> dry cereal is best
> also kurb i need to talk to you on discord for ideas


ideas on what


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I could go for chips for breakfast


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I hate this thread please bring me to surface tbt


you're stuck down here in the void
forever


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> you're stuck down here in the void
> forever


help
i want out


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I hate this thread please bring me to surface tbt


you'd be like a princess in the city, a lion out of the jungle, a fish out of water
*you stand no chance on the surface*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> help
> i want out


no
you will stay here
forever


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

This thread is a black hole
You can’t get out


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> brotein shake


Here I come


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no
> you will stay here
> forever


help 
vrisnem pls


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I could go for chips for breakfast


I legit had chips as part of my breakfast


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no
> you will stay here
> forever


I have the weirdest feeling that Ribbon and Adeleine tell each other that.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> help
> i want out


me


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I think I might just have chips later then


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Here I come


make it painless
or painful
idrc


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> help
> vrisnem pls


once a basement dweller always a basement dweller
you stand no chance on the surface


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> help
> vrisnem pls


he got stuck here too
no one can help you


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Cannot escape from the dwellers sometimes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> once a basement dweller always a basement dweller
> you stand no chance on the surface


I surface a bit


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

i will post forza until you guys lift me out of here


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> he got stuck here too
> no one can help you


only I have the power to go upstairs to the surface
watch


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

No escape guranteed


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i will post forza until you guys lift me out of here


how could we lift you out


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> how could we lift you out


idk


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

found a photo I am happy


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I just listened to Kevin Macleod’s last song and idk what to say about it
Sounds like a mess


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

you made me do this


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

It’s just that the surface only gets hints of the stuff that happens in Evwirt


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I just listened to Kevin Macleod’s last song and idk what to say about it
> Sounds like a mess


farting around


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 312681
> you made me do this


Please don’t drive into the woods


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s just that the surface only gets hints of the stuff that happens in Evwirt


we got VIP access to your lore


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 312681
> you made me do this


is that

car fortnite


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> we got VIP access to your lore


we have front row seats to the two role players here

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



Origami said:


> is that
> 
> car fortnite


_*Yes*_


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Ok


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

I now have a file called hrnng it is legendary


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> _*Yes*_


ive seen all i need to see
this is my breakout


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I name my files gibberish or weird stuff


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> ive seen all i need to see
> this is my breakout


its called the eliminator


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I name my files gibberish or weird stuff


same


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> My island isn’t complete yet, since I reset (for the tHIRD time) but I never got any lag. Maybe I just didn’t place enough items, to experience lag or even frame rate drops, but...


i did it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i did it


saw that


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> yea, you’re behind my local Olive Garden and I live in california and not thundertown like krub does


yeah i'm definitely far away from you guys
i'm not in cali anymore
_but i am in arizona_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

i laughed at this violently for almost 5 minutes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 312686
> i laughed at this violently for almost 5 minutes


are you okay?


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

ok


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> are you okay?


no


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> are you okay?


nobody here is okay


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

hm


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 312687
> hm


brb sending an email rn


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 312687
> hm


who is jordan


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> nobody here is okay


Exactly


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Opinions on French onion dip


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> who is jordan


OH CRAP


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

this is hilarious, disturbing, and frightening at the same time


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 312686
> i laughed at this violently for almost 5 minutes


why


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Opinions on French onion dip


y e s
goes perfectly with og ruffles
have it every thanksgiving during the afternoon


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I remember that poop video he made with adobe spark


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Opinions on French onion dip


I don't like onions.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I remember that poop video he made with adobe spark


i laughed at it hard
why


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> y e s
> goes perfectly with og ruffles
> have it every thanksgiving during the afternoon


Exactly what I’m having right now


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

French onion dip looks good in my opinion
I don’t remember having the real thing, but it looks good


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> who is jordan


I stole my old friend's gmail


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i laughed at it hard
> why


I laughed hard at it as well


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

YE


Your Local Wild Child said:


> Opinions on French onion dip


S


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Exactly what I’m having right now


s e n d  s o m e  o v e r

great now i'm craving some


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

youve heard of pizza gate and watergate now get ready for





	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



Clockwise said:


> I remember that poop video he made with adobe spark


I can and will make another one


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> s e n d  s o m e  o v e r
> 
> great now i'm craving some


The herd’s gonna decimate the rest but I’ll try to save a bit


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I laughed hard at it as well


at least i know im not the only one with a strange sense of humor


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

_*Well.*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i laughed at it hard
> why


kurb ruined our senses of humor

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



Seastar said:


> View attachment 312693
> _*Well.*_


_seastar_


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

My sense of humor is weird sometimes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> kurb ruined our senses of humor
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020
> 
> ...


_*kurb*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


>


i left a comment and kurby pinned it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 312693
> _*Well.*_






you bet your sweet bippy i did


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 312694
> you bet your sweet bippy i did


tink tonk


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 312694
> you bet your sweet bippy i did


.....Do you really have TBT emails turned on? Because I don't.


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I turned off tbt emails


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .....Do you really have TBT emails turned on? Because I don't.


I turned mine off cuz I’d be drowned in emails lol


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

i can only imagine what kind of tink tonks kurby would make


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .....Do you really have TBT emails turned on? Because I don't.


i do

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



ohare01 said:


> i can only imagine what kind of tink tonks kurby would make


Frogslime follows me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i can only imagine what kind of tink tonks kurby would make


frozaaaa


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i do
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020
> 
> ...


i do not have a tink tonk


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i do not have a tink tonk


I've never even touched the website before.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> frozaaaa


frozaaaa tink tonk?
much disappoint, i was hoping he would dance or something


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I don’t tiktok and never will


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I've never even touched the website before.







__





						TikTok - Make Your Day
					

TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




					vm.tiktok.com
				



My personal favorite one


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not touching that


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I've never even touched the website before.


I don’t either


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> frozaaaa tink tonk?
> much disappoint, i was hoping he would dance or something


TBT: kurb does tik tok dances and disappoints everyone


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> frozaaaa tink tonk?
> much disappoint, i was hoping he would dance or something


kurb dance for us do the macarena


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

__





						TikTok
					






					www.tiktok.com
				



my account


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

this simple image makes me want to go back to having puppies and kittens as my profile picture and background again


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dance, monkey, dance


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Someone make a 3D model of a cat doing Macarena and post it on tiktok even though I don’t do it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Dance, monkey, dance


what


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 30, 2020)

Yee haw


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what


_*Dance, Kurb*_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*Dance, Kurb*_


_no_


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

3D model mayonnaise


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*Dance, Kurb*_


-1 point on the Blessed-Cursed scale


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> _no_


_*Do it coward*_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



Enxssi said:


> -1 point on the Blessed-Cursed scale


oh no


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Dancing mayonnaise


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

dance kurb dance


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Dancing mayonnaise


im imagining mayonnaise doing default Fortnite dance oh no


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

So, i’ve been thinking
what if
i 3d modeled
that one ffvi character vrisnem uses as their pfp
and gave it a shotgun


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

I'm thinking... I should go to sleep.


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Slow thread


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

this really be a cult though


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Okay, now I will sleep.


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I wonder if I should download random Pc models and play around with them


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

talk with eachother about nonsense
					

you very well know



					www.belltreeforums.com
				



Remember this thread?


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I miss that thread, but now we have a better one


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I miss that thread, but now we have a better one


ikr
i just went and heart reacted a bunch of things I never heart reacted for some reason lol


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

i jjust ate a cheese sandwich with butter on top
the cheese was shredded


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

my sides are in pAIN


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Ouch


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

What is happen


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Stuff


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Just got my fireworks design submitted!


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I want to redo my sleepover thing, but I can’t


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

I just wanna see our new prompts


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

I'm just fallin' apart now my head hurts jeez laweez


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

__





						inkling/octoling thread
					





					www.belltreeforums.com
				



Remember this thread too


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Memories


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Memories


nostalgia


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

I never knew that nonsense thread existed
So is that where it started?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

I wasn’t around for these (;(n ); )


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I wasn’t around for these (;(n ); )


for some reason you seem like someone who joined in 2017 tbh


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

The threads that brought us together including this one


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I never knew that nonsense thread existed
> So is that where it started?


Pretty much!
Then I think we took it to lptpw then the clean up happened and turned two of our rp threads into this

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I wasn’t around for these (;(n ); )


Well you can always read them


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> for some reason you seem like someone who joined in 2017 tbh


If it wasn’t for my shyness I would’ve joined in 2016. I was aware of the site and was sorta willing to join but my shyness took over.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

I missed out on a lot lol
I was probably lounging around in boredom


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I missed out on a lot lol
> I was probably lounging around in boredom


Well at least you finally joined in lol
Wasn't it the hunger games thread that made you join in on our group?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> If it wasn’t for my shyness I would’ve joined in 2016. I was aware of the site and was sorta willing to join but my shyness took over.


same
only i was 11-


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I would’ve joined in 2016 and 17 or 19 as well
But I was way too shy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Well at least you finally joined in lol
> Wasn't it the hunger games thread that made you join in on our group?


I think I was active beforehand
But maybe it got me outta my shell more

Actually, I think being on TBT has helped me come out of my shell in general.
I've been a lot braver reaching out to people.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I think I was active beforehand
> But maybe it got me outta my shell more
> 
> Actually, I think being on TBT has helped me come out of my shell in general.
> I've been a lot braver reaching out to people.


oof i'm too shy to do that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

OH MY GOD THERE'S AN ICE CREAM TRUCK!


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I haven’t been to an ice cream truck for 5 years


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Uhhhhhh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 312717
> Uhhhhhh


*t o o t h p a s t e *

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020




I love this artist


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I haven’t been to an ice cream truck for 5 years


...10 for me.


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I want to go to an ice cream truck again


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I think I was active beforehand
> But maybe it got me outta my shell more
> 
> Actually, I think being on TBT has helped me come out of my shell in general.
> I've been a lot braver reaching out to people.


Same!
I remember Saltyy was the first actual friend I made here who I still talk to
I made a thread called "who's better O'Hare or Hopkins" in acnh forum, and me, her, and two other people made a private chat to argue about it LOL
But we ended up becoming friends, especially me and Saltyy
Fast forward a few months and Saltyy is still like my best friend, and the infamous user Cadycat joins
We were talking about how young she seemed and a few other users were suspicious too so we made a private chat to discuss it
That brought me closer to some of the other users that I would talk to on lptpw
And then we started making a ton of other private chats and I got closer to some other friends too along with still talking on lptpw
Then all the other stuff happened and we're here
These few months I've been here have been a journey lol, I'm so glad I joined and met everyone here :3


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *t o o t h p a s t e *
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020
> 
> ...


Wowie

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Same!
> I remember Saltyy was the first actual friend I made here who I still talk to
> I made a thread called "who's better O'Hare or Hopkins" in acnh forum, and me, her, and two other people made a private chat to argue about it LOL
> But we ended up becoming friends, especially me and Saltyy
> ...


Oh hello


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Wowie
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020
> 
> ...


hi
i was typing a novel


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> hi
> i was typing a novel


oh cool


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> oh cool


fr i could write a whole novel about this place lmao


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

I don’t know how i got to the basement tbh

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



ohare01 said:


> fr i could write a whole novel about this place lmao


_*As long as it’s not a fanfic I give ya the go ahead*_


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

What should I do...
Maybe I will check on the Ohare sim I made later


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Same!
> I remember Saltyy was the first actual friend I made here who I still talk to
> I made a thread called "who's better O'Hare or Hopkins" in acnh forum, and me, her, and two other people made a private chat to argue about it LOL
> But we ended up becoming friends, especially me and Saltyy
> ...


I have a feeling the chats are the same people over and over?
lol I had friends that'd do that


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> fr i could write a whole novel about this place lmao


do it

make tbt famoose


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> As long as it’s not a fanfic I give ya the go ahead


watch me I'll write a fanfic


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I don’t know how i got to the basement tbh
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020
> 
> ...


it would not be a fanfic
but im lazy
and i remember you making a terrible drawings thread and complaining about peta down here


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

haha power went out so I lost 30 minutes of progress 

fun


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

my sister lunged at me with scissors and had I been any closer she woulda literally stabbed my face okay had to get that off my chest since I'm legit scared


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

honestly...
i came here because I felt like it and I had known the site for some time. (2015 ish i think is when i found it...?)
but then I came here because I wanted to see if i could steal someone's villager.

and now i'm in the basement
and still no friends


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I have a feeling the chats are the same people over and over?
> lol I had friends that'd do that


yep pretty much
chats with like the same people but different combinations of people in each one lol


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> my sister lunged at me with scissors and had I been any closer she woulda literally stabbed my face okay had to get that off my chest since I'm legit scared


_Demon child wtf?????_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> it would not be a fanfic
> but im lazy
> and i remember you making a terrible drawings thread and complaining about peta down here


Late May


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> my sister lunged at me with scissors and had I been any closer she woulda literally stabbed my face okay had to get that off my chest since I'm legit scared


dude u good


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> dude u good


?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> honestly...
> i came here because I felt like it and I had known the site for some time. (2015 ish i think is when i found it...?)
> but then I came here because I wanted to see if i could steal someone's villager.
> 
> ...


but,,, we're your friends,,


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> watch me I'll write a fanfic


youre doing the drawings
we should ask jormee to make this thread have a completely different banner and background


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> youre doing the drawings
> we should ask jormee to make this thread have a completely different banner and background


y e s


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

So we are having cover art for the book?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> youre doing the drawings
> we should ask jormee to make this thread have a completely different banner and background


BRUH LMAO
imagine


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

I came here cuz I didn’t exactly mesh with the AC trading site that must not be named. This is way more chill


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> dude u good


yeah she once got my eyelid with nail clippers
like she has no caution? at all? and would sometimes make stabbing gestures with knives while we do the dishes because she knows I'm scared of them?
and this instance has made me legit scared 

but anyways I got the thread off-topic


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yeah she once got my eyelid with nail clippers
> like she has no caution? at all? and would sometimes make stabbing gestures with knives while we do the dishes because she knows I'm scared of them?
> and this instance has made me legit scared
> 
> but anyways I got the thread off-topic


Kirby has found a gun


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yeah she once got my eyelid with nail clippers
> like she has no caution? at all? and would sometimes make stabbing gestures with knives while we do the dishes because she knows I'm scared of them?
> and this instance has made me legit scared
> 
> but anyways I got the thread off-topic


thats kinda intense

all my sister did was slam my finger into her door when I was 3
and if i remember correctly it was stuck for a good second


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Ouch


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> but,,, we're your friends,,


true but i still don't feel connected all that well ;v;


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

my sister doesnt exist


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> thats kinda intense
> 
> all my sister did was slam my finger into her door when I was 3
> and if i remember correctly it was stuck for a good second


owie that sucks :[
once she almost made me lose a toenail
one of my worst fears

anyways skeleton person





	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020

aaaaaaaand another because I feel like it fits this thread


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> owie that sucks :[
> once she almost made me lose a toenail
> one of my worst fears
> 
> ...


Thinking abou ripping out nails brings chills down my spine


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> true but i still don't feel connected all that well ;v;


well maybe it takes a while, I think it took me a bit to get connected

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



Saltyy said:


> Thinking abou ripping out nails brings chills down my spine


same -shivers-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

hold onto your nails kiddos


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Thinking abou ripping out nails brings chills down my spine


ahhhhhhhh no no no
this reminds me of a super messed up nail I saw on r/cursedimages
and while I could take most things on there
that made me immediately close out


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I remember this video of a persons nail being healed and it was a time lapse video


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ahhhhhhhh no no no
> this reminds me of a super messed up nail I saw on r/cursedimages
> and while I could take most things on there
> that made me immediately close out


Tell


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 312723


wowzers
I wonder what's on my camera roll...

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



Saltyy said:


> Tell


no way I'm searching for that again


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wowzers
> I wonder what's on my camera roll...
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020
> ...


do it


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 312723


wow I didn't expect normal stuff from you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> do it


nOOO
plus it was MONTHS ago


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> wow I didn't expect normal stuff from you


LMAO


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

“Normal Stuff”


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

My iPad camera roll is boring stuff
My computer is a mess


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 312725
> “Normal Stuff”


Time to show you what I got


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

My camera roll is all memes and cute anime boys so uh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> My camera roll is all memes and cute anime boys so uh


show


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Approved sites: _Liveleak_
@Vrisnem maybe tell Jermee about this


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Liveleak?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

My camera is full of animals, nature shots, Kirby stuff, AC screenshots and M E M E S


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 312726
> 
> Approved sites: _Liveleak_
> @Vrisnem maybe tell Jermee about this


What's LiveLeak?
I know only a lil bit


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> What's LiveLeak?
> I know only a lil bit


Watch people _not breathe anymore_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Watch people _not breathe anymore_


Uh


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

G I V E M E


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Watch people _not breathe anymore_


_oh right oh dang_


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

ok


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

my recent stuff oh wowie

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



Kurb said:


> Watch people _not breathe anymore_


_what?_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

My most recent stuff is a bunch of screenshots lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

some of my stuff lol


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 312731


”nice
nice
nice
*I’m stuck in the bed*
nice”


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 312731


what

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



Kurb said:


> ”nice
> nice
> nice
> *I’m stuck in the bed*
> nice”


_what_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 312731


mood


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> show


first two pages


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Recent stuff


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

there are so many persona memes


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ”nice
> nice
> nice
> *I’m stuck in the bed*
> nice”


this has so much out of context potential and you do nothing about it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> first two pages


#exposed


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> first two pages
> 
> View attachment 312732View attachment 312733


why does that chibi have a grenade launcher


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> this has so much out of context potential and you do nothing about it


what even were you guys talking about


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> why does that chibi have a grenade launcher


which one


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what even were you guys talking about


his name was Player69


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> #exposed



oh no


Kurb said:


> why does that chibi have a grenade launcher


wynaut?


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

My computer is more chaotic in photos than the ipad


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> his name was Player69


*oh*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *oh*


he was rock from nanbaka in disguise


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Cool


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> My computer is more chaotic in photos than the ipad


same


Kurb said:


> he was rock from nanbaka in disguise


AH


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Pixel quality


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> oh no
> 
> wynaut?


should have blacked out some images


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

hehehehe


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

at least they didn't see your wallpaper


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> at least they didn't see your wallpaper


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Spoiler: More






image hosting






image upload


more


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

My computer can have a lot of images, yet my wallpaper is default


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Spoiler: More
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lockstep


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> lockstep


i hate lockstep
but i downloaded that for whatever reason


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I need to look for images to join, but I have’t watched the actual thing yet since I do a lot of stuff at night


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I need to look for images to join, but I have’t watched the actual thing yet since I do a lot of stuff at night


to join what?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> to join what?


the first nanbaka pfp you ever used
memories


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> at least they didn't see your wallpaper


SHHHHHH


FrogslimeOfficial said:


>


NO


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

I searched up nanbaka and misspelled it and this was the first image so hi


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

more stuff wHEEE


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> SHHHHHH
> 
> NO


what wallpaper

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



Kurb said:


> I searched up nanbaka and misspelled it and this was the first image so hi


LMAO WHAT


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

whoops
you have to put the cd in your computer


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I searched up nanbaka and misspelled it and this was the first image so hi


omg that's my favorite nanbaka boy


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Boot


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> omg that's my favorite nanbaka boy


hot lego nanbaka


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> hot lego nanbaka


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I never knew there was a character named Boot


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

also there's a character in Nanbaka named chimney lmao


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> also there's a character in Nanbaka named chimney lmao
> View attachment 312752


what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what


She's the Chef of Building 13


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> She's the Chef of Building 13


A chef?
_even hotter_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

cha cha real dmooth


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

How many chefs are there?
I’ve only saw one


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> A chef?
> _even hotter_


_I love her_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _I love her_


hrnnng hot chef people


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> cha cha real dmooth


spaceman kurb is back


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> hrnnng hot chef people


...
oh nOOOO


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> hrnnng hot chef people


I came back to this


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> spaceman kurb is back


cha cha real fmooth


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

here’s what my art looks like when I do base sketches lol 



Spoiler: Really rough drafts


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Tfw you get ignored


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Tfw you get ignored


Rip


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> How many chefs are there?
> I’ve only saw one


idk


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

Frog you say your hairs a rats nest? I just found a frickin stick in mine

I think you're challenging me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> How many chefs are there?
> I’ve only saw one


OH as far as I know Chimney is the head chef of b13 and Shiro is the assistant chef in b13

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> Frog you say your hairs a rats nest? I just found a frickin stick in mine
> 
> I think you're challenging me


I have ratbabies check again


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

this forum has ruined my sleep schedule
i stayed up until 4 for 2 nights in a row


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Frog you say your hairs a rats nest? I just found a frickin stick in mine
> 
> I think you're challenging me


uh


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Pants


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Look at them
So cool
An old man
His wife
And son


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Pants


why


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

I return with a message


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> why


well I think going without pants is a little indecent

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



Origami said:


> I return with a message


yo


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> I return with a message


cool


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> cool


cool


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> well I think going without pants is a little indecent
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020
> 
> ...


a dress 
a skirt 
shorts 
jeans 
a barrel


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> a dress
> a skirt
> shorts
> jeans
> a barrel


we don't do that here


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> a dress
> a skirt
> shorts
> jeans
> a barrel


mechanic jeans


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> I return with a message


what's the message


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> we don't do that here


maid dress


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> maid dress


maybe we do that here


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> I return with a message


what


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> maybe we do that here


hahaha 

no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> hahaha
> 
> no


I'm going
through a phase
oh no


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm going
> through a phase
> oh no


what


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm going
> through a phase
> oh no


MOM ITS NOT A PHASE1!!1!1!!1!111


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> maid dress


mechanic jeans
also imma shower brb


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what


I don't know what yet
But it's somethin


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> mechanic jeans
> also imma shower brb


ok robot


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

hhhhhot I need to turn my fan


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ok robot


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

what was the message though


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what was the message though


Idk


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

everyone
just
*poofed*


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2020)

how r we all doing tonight


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

toxapex said:


> how r we all doing tonight


good


----------



## Kurb (Aug 30, 2020)

bacl


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

toxapex said:


> how r we all doing tonight


hungry


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 30, 2020)

persona is being real good to me right now 

strange


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I just wish I can leave, but I can never escape this forum


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I just wish I can leave, but I can never escape this forum


Why do you want to leave?


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Idk


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Idk


I'd be sad if you left ;;


----------



## Mick (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Mick said:


>


hm?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

I just can’t escape these deer...

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



Mick said:


>


Oh hai Mick while you were gone I was forced to join deer squad


----------



## Mick (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> hm?



 

I should be asleep but here I am reading posts and decoding nightmarish mirror images. hi


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I need to solve house of nightmares


----------



## Mick (Aug 30, 2020)

House of nightmares was tough for me, this time. I do have an answer I am fairly happy with I guess.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Mick said:


> House of nightmares was tough for me, this time. I do have an answer I am fairly happy with I guess.


It hurts my head it looks like two different things


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I'm seeing something
But idk if it will be correct
I thought it was one thing, but it was really far off


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami still hasn't delivered the message yet


----------



## Mick (Aug 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It hurts my head it looks like two different things



I stared at it so long 
I saw several ways to fit a character in there... I audibly gasped when I stumbled upon my answer. I'm so glad my headache can be over now


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I'm trying to look at a wiki to find my answer
I wonder if its the right thing...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

I’m just watching stuff about sheep now


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

ow I just hiccuped and it hurt so much yeouch


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I thought my answer looked correct on a character...
Time to go digging around the wikia then


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ow I just hiccuped and it hurt so much yeouch


owie D:


----------



## Mick (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ow I just hiccuped and it hurt so much yeouch



Oh no. :c Hate when that happens, I get them way too much



Clockwise said:


> I thought my answer looked correct on a character...
> Time to go digging around the wikia then



I had to dig pretty deep before I found something, hope your search goes better!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

once Alexa made me cry 
I don't know why I just thought of this but I did


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

hhhhh my dream is WEIRD


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Oh the dream thing is gone. Darn.
Lol guess I'm not doing anything for the fair


----------



## Mick (Aug 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> hhhhh my dream is WEIRD



OMG haha I love mine so much!! 

What's yours


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

well I'm screwed


----------



## Mick (Aug 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 312791View attachment 312792
> well I'm screwed






I got off easy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



Mick said:


> View attachment 312793
> I got off easy


"Got any grapes?"


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Dream sequence?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

where are y'all seeing the dream sequences?


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Thanks I don't like it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Mick said:


> OMG haha I love mine so much!!
> 
> What's yours




I mean I can make it work but it’s WEIRD


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

I don't even know what vivacious means


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Thanks I don't like it
> View attachment 312798


Oy I’d trade prefixes and make buzzwole


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Thanks I don't like it
> View attachment 312798



🅱*uff *🅱*utter*🅱*eans*


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I just got an idea for it
Time to draft it later


----------



## Mick (Aug 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I don't even know what vivacious means



Very lively in a happy kind of way.

Fun fact if you google "define x" where x is the word, you instantly get back a definition. Since English is my second language, I always loved that feature


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

Mick said:


> Very lively in a happy kind of way.
> 
> Fun fact if you google "define x" where x is the word, you instantly get back a definition. Since English is my second language, I always loved that feature


Ah good idea, thanks!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

BRUH


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

I wanna include butter in my pic cuz of a funny story involving a fat squirrel and our bird feeder


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I wanna include butter in my pic cuz of a funny story involving a fat squirrel and our bird feeder


_what?_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 312801
> BRUH


is this what happened to me


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 312801
> BRUH


Would’ve loved to know that I always got so nervous when that happened


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

Mick said:


> Very lively in a happy kind of way.
> 
> Fun fact if you google "define x" where x is the word, you instantly get back a definition. Since English is my second language, I always loved that feature


I didn’t know you were bilingual! :O


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

This could take a while to figure out


----------



## Mick (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 312801
> BRUH



Ah this makes a lot of sense, had/have that a lot


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _what?_


We fed birds years ago and we’d always have these fat squirrels raiding our feeders. One of the ways we tried to combat them is by covering the pole in butter. It worked for like 2 minutes and then the squirrel (nicknamed Fats by my dad) learned to lick its paws. My dad loved that squirrel from then on


----------



## Mick (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I didn’t know you were bilingual! :O



That means I'm doing it right!  

It's true, I am from The Netherlands so I grew up speaking Dutch


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> We fed birds years ago and we’d always have these fat squirrels raiding our feeders. One of the ways we tried to combat them is by covering the pole in butter. It worked for like 2 minutes and then the squirrel (nicknamed Fats by my dad) learned to lick its paws. My dad loved that squirrel from then on


_Fats_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _Fats_


He was a very rotund squirrel


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I haven't seen many squirrels so far


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

We haven’t fed them as of late (tornado knocked down our massive trees) but we think our trees will be big enough for next year


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I got buff kraken now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

wonder what I got

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020

WHAT


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I could make something with that now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Oooh Yesh Slippery space I can work with


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

sorry i disappered again

ima vanish again tho


----------



## Mick (Aug 30, 2020)

The dreams are getting rerolled D:


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

muscular scapegoat? MUSCULAR SCAPEGOAT? WHAT, LIKE BAROLD BUT BUFF?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Mick said:


> The dreams are getting rerolled D:


Sorry you lost the ducko but I could think of something funny with your new one

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> muscular scapegoat? MUSCULAR SCAPEGOAT? WHAT, LIKE BAROLD BUT BUFF?


EXACTLY


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

No more reroll
I can make something with this now


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 30, 2020)

MY LIFE IS SUNSHINE LOLLIPOPS AND-


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 30, 2020)

I'm quitting tbt- I c a n ' t


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm quitting tbt- I c a n ' t


Oh no, what's wrong?


----------



## Mick (Aug 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Sorry you lost the ducko but I could think of something funny with your new one
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020
> 
> ...



I can also think of something with the guardian  
A duck can be a guardian, right? ;D


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oh no, what's wrong?


*Steely noodle*


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

Wait we can reroll?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



Milky star said:


> *Steely noodle*


yum I love some steely noodles


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Steely noodle*


Okay, but, what if, it's a silver (steel) snake stealing something with tiny little stick arms?


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Steely noodle*


Noodle with steel


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Steely noodle*


S T E E L I X


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 30, 2020)

*I'm quitting tbt if I don't get a re roll*


----------



## Mick (Aug 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Wait we can reroll?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020
> 
> ...



No, there was an issue with duplicates and Jeremy said they are fixing it.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> S T E E L I X


o h w e l l I can't draw that so I still angy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> o h w e l l I can't draw that so I still angy


High-Iron ramen


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 30, 2020)

*Wee woo wee weee I can't freaking draw*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> o h w e l l I can't draw that so I still angy


once again, _snake?_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> once again, _snake?_


Snakes are difficult


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

im made thing


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

Hello yes is this jeremy?
_i demand a reroll I'll even pay just please_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Hello yes is this jeremy?
> _i demand a reroll I'll even pay just please_


🅱🅾🅾


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 312804
> im made thing


SUIT SUIT SOMEONE IN A SUIT


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

_The reroll giveth and the reroll taketh away..._


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 312804
> im made thing


Go away- you made me angy with ur art


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> SUIT SUIT SOMEONE IN A SUIT


SHARPLY DRESSED DEMON GIRL


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> SHARPLY DRESSED DEMON GIRL


GIRL IN A SUIT GIRL IN A SUIT


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Go away- you made me angy with ur art


am sory


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 30, 2020)

*I will summon the beast and demand a reroll*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Should I show the thing I arted on Friday?


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

For bootstrap 
Its this


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> For bootstrap
> Its this
> View attachment 312805


Bootstrap...
Like Bootstrap Bill.
Maybe a pirate wearing otters and they're, like, _super _flamboyant?
I wish I had your prompt I had something I love come to mind lol.


----------



## Mick (Aug 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Steely noodle*



A rollercoaster!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 30, 2020)

Mick said:


> A rollercoaster!


You act as if though I have actual art skills


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Ah what the heck


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm quitting tbt- I c a n ' t


DON'T


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 312809Ah what the heck


Mysterious cloaked figure, eh?


----------



## Mick (Aug 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You act as if though I have actual art skills



Nobody said you have to draw it well


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Also, residing worker
ok


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Mysterious cloaked figure, eh?


Yup.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020

it’s someone y’all’s know already


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

This day is going fast again


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Where did y’all go?


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I need a new icon...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Where did y’all go?


*poof*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *poof*


Y’all’s disappeared on me the only company I have otherwise is the deer


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I’m getting ideas for my dream sequence, but I need to figure the nightmare thing as well
I’m seeing something, but it’s not exact yet


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

I'm getting quite tired so I'm just mindlessly scrolling through things


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 30, 2020)

Mick said:


> Nobody said you have to draw it well


true uvu


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Oy I got a bit of a headache


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I need to find something to set as my icon, but nothing in my folder suits my needs


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what


my message is...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

about time


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

i'm back

AND APPARENTLY THOMAS SANDERS WAS IN THE PNF MOVIE SO UHH

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020





ngl
that's kinda true tho


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> i'm back
> 
> AND APPARENTLY THOMAS SANDERS WAS IN THE PNF MOVIE SO UHH


_what's the pnf movie?_


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _what's the pnf movie?_


phineas and ferb the movie: candace against the universe


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> my message is...


_???_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> phineas and ferb the movie: candace against the universe


WHAT


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> WHAT


YUP


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 30, 2020)

Yikes. I learned how to shade my art and now my drawing time has doubled


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yikes. I learned how to shade my art and now my drawing time has doubled


i wish you good luck.

it's a p a i n and i still have no idea how to color, or shade..
or draw properly
or get talent


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

It takes a while, my old art looked bad, but then looking at images and tutorials helped improved my art


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

_thomas sanders was also in an episode of bizaardvark but we don't talk about it because i don't like how they made him act
plus the show was garbage_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



Clockwise said:


> It takes a while, my old art looked bad, but then looking at images and tutorials helped improved my art


I followed those tutorials

they didn't help me _*whatsoever*_


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Well it takes time and patience to get better
I’m sure it’ll improve in the future though


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

bruh my sister was making fun of my mom for buying so much stuff on amazon and then not even 5 minutes later i see on her TV that she already bought a remote for amazon i—


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> It takes a while, my old art looked bad, but then looking at images and tutorials helped improved my art


i keep thinking that your avatar isn't loading and then I remember it's just blank


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Well it takes time and patience to get better
> I’m sure it’ll improve in the future though


i have zero patience and zero future
_i'm a mess_


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I need a new avatar, I don’t want people to think it’s not loading, but then it looks nice with the backdrop


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i keep thinking that your avatar isn't loading and then I remember it's just blank


why is this getting so many love reacts


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

stomach


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Almost 15k this was way too fast


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> It takes a while, my old art looked bad, but then looking at images and tutorials helped improved my art


I attribute at least one fifth of my current art skill to Art Ala Carte


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

my anatomy is sucks all my characters got L E G





	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> stomach


intestines


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

What's on the menu?


Enxssi said:


> my anatomy is sucks all my characters got L E G
> View attachment 312842


Legs legs


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

My anatomy is bad sometimes
But I try stick figures and then turn it into the whole thing, but then there could be mistakes in the process


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> What's on the menu?
> 
> Legs legs


things that are on the menu

legs
legs


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

_up n down the produce aisle

VEGGIE TAAALES_
ok i'm sorry


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Oy I’ve just barely got into drawing people so they look whack


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> _up n down the produce aisle
> 
> VEGGIE TAAALES_
> ok i'm sorry


VEGGIE TAAALES
VEGGIE TALES
BROCCOLI
CELERY


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Leg cafe?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> VEGGIE TAAALES
> VEGGIE TALES
> BROCCOLI
> CELERY


GOTTA BE

VEGGIETALES


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oy I’ve just barely got into drawing people so they look whack


same tho
-except i've been drawing people for 4 years


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> GOTTA BE
> 
> VEGGIETALES


there's neverevereverever a show like Veggitales


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> same tho
> -except i've been drawing people for 4 years


I started like 2 years ago on and off (I much prefer drawing Kirby characters and animals tbh)


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> _up n down the produce aisle
> 
> VEGGIE TAAALES_
> ok i'm sorry


_my childhood_


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I started drawing since childhood to be honest and drawing was my main hobby.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _???_





oops! looks like i forgot

i'm sure it'll come back to me another time
also dont ask frog about the most cursed emoji


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> my anatomy is sucks all my characters got L E G
> View attachment 312842
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020
> ...


YOUR P F P


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

one day im gonna get a shirt that says 'shirt' and there's nothing my mom will be able to do to stop me


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I started drawing since childhood to be honest and drawing was my main hobby.


Yea I jumped on later So that’s why my art isn’t exactly the best. I still like how it turns out tho


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 312846
> oops! looks like i forgot
> 
> i'm sure it'll come back to me another time
> also dont ask frog about the most cursed emoji


why
are you
like this


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

What about pants that say pants


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why
> are you
> like this


he's gr8


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 312846
> oops! looks like i forgot
> 
> i'm sure it'll come back to me another time
> also dont ask frog about the most cursed emoji


i hate this


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What about pants that say pants


a shirt that says shirt, pants that say pants, a hat that says hat

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



Enxssi said:


> he's gr8


no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

underwear that says underwear


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> he's gr8


she gets it


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)

Shoes that say sh oe


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

I found it


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> underwear that says underwear


under where


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> underwear that says underwear


i thought that and didn't say it
thank you for saying it for me


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I started drawing since childhood to be honest and drawing was my main hobby.


oh, i started during the summer before my 5th grade year
i have a good 4 years of experience
and they're still _a piece of garbage~_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> under where


my hat


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

this avatar suits my character
like a modern jerry seinfeld on here


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

oh no I lost it

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



Origami said:


> this avatar suits my character
> like a modern jerry seinfeld on here


please no


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> this avatar suits my character
> like a modern jerry seinfeld on here


why


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why


don't question the elderly


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

why cant you guys be supportive like enxso

its tearing me apart


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Realistic emoji’s are creepier


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why


he's cool


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> don't question the elderly


_*why, Origami?*_


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Aaaa


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Realistic emoji’s are creepier


trust me i uncovered one that should've remained buried
it was too cursed for even ME
you guys do not want to see it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> why cant you guys be supportive like enxso
> 
> its tearing me apart


okay old man time to take your dementia medication


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> trust me i uncovered one that should've remained buried
> it was too cursed for even ME
> you guys do not want to see it


i do


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i do


NO NO NO


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i do


you dont
you really actually dont
its disgusting


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> you dont
> you really actually dont
> its disgusting


why
what's wrong with it


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*why, Origami?*_


do not question mḭ̗̊͝ch̖̪͔͔̘̄̆̎̅͡a̘̱̲̒͛̒̕͢è͈͇͞ḽ̢͇̓͌̈́


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why
> what's wrong with it


i can't explain it on here


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> do not question mḭ̗̊͝ch̖̪͔͔̘̄̆̎̅͡a̘̱̲̒͛̒̕͢è͈͇͞ḽ̢͇̓͌̈́


ok camera

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



Origami said:


> i can't explain it on here


oh no


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

I’m guessing its questionable


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

ABRI PLEASE DON'T REMIND ME OF THE EMOJI
THE DESCRIPTION WAS TOO HORRENDOUS PLEASE


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I’m guessing its questionable


im scared


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ok camera


*NO*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ABRI PLEASE DON'T REMIND ME OF THE EMOJI
> THE DESCRIPTION WAS TOO HORRENDOUS PLEASE


wha t

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



Enxssi said:


> *NO*


camera


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I’m guessing its questionable


its not questionable its reprehensible


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> its not questionable its reprehensible


is there gore or something


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> wha t
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020
> 
> ...


please please please please please no no no no no no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

I’m sure that Ori’s emoji is going to scare off the murder deer


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> is there gore or something


you could say that


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> is there gore or something


i guess you could say that
not technically but blood is involved

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020

thats as much as i'll say


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

I dont want to see it
curiosity is deadly


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> i guess you could say that
> not technically but blood is involved
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020
> ...


ok im out


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

i wasnt going to send it 
im explaining that even i couldn't handle this
it was horrible
you know its absolutely disgusting if even _i _can't make it funny


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I dont want to see it
> curiosity is deadly


curiosity killed my fricking brain cells


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> i wasnt going to send it
> im explaining that even i couldn't handle this
> it was horrible
> you know its absolutely disgusting if even _i _can't make it funny


oh ****

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> curiosity killed my fricking brain cells


same


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Reminder
Curiosity kills
I’ve been a victim of that for a few moments and I wish I do not see it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Yea Ori’s emoji would’ve scared the murder deer away (and they’d take me too)


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

the avatar really brings it all together


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

It really does


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 312854
> the avatar really brings it all together


y e s


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> i wish you good luck.
> 
> it's a p a i n and i still have no idea how to color, or shade..
> or draw properly
> or get talent


It takes so long but it makes my art bearable.


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

So anyone still playing NH?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> So anyone still playing NH?


I haven't played for maybe a couple weeks?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020

maybe less


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> It takes so long but it makes my art bearable.



ughhh i know
Lately i've been taking up 2-3 hours of my time drawing if it's digital and i'm coloring it
I should probably take some more time working on it but even if i do its gonna look garbage like all of my other hobbies
people who say i'm talented are clearly wrong about me and don't know me very well


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

I’ve only played for the photo events and sometimes I do play when I’m really bored


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> So anyone still playing NH?


I'm started playing NH again
...just not at the moment lol
i'll probably be playing for real tomorrow around 2-3pm mst or pst (i don't remember what my timezone is since it changes during daylight savings)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Ryuk irl


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 312861
> Ryuk irl


hey thats my pet
come home please


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

i just played today


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> hey thats my pet
> come home please


sorry he's mine now
my roof scone brings all the crows to the yard


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

World famous roof scone?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> ughhh i know
> Lately i've been taking up 2-3 hours of my time drawing if it's digital and i'm coloring it
> I should probably take some more time working on it but even if i do its gonna look garbage like all of my other hobbies
> people who say i'm talented are clearly wrong about me and don't know me very well


It takes me forever to do art since I'm such a perfectionist. Which is why I refuse to do the Celeste coloring contest-


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

_so my timezone is pst rn
bc we don't do daylight savings
just thought i'd mention that_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 312861
> Ryuk irl


Looks Evwirtian


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

i feel called out


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> World famous roof scone?


COME GETCHA SOME OF MAMA'S WORLD-FAMOUS ROOF SCONES


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> It takes me forever to do art since I'm such a perfectionist. Which is why I refuse to do the Celeste coloring contest-


I'll look at my coloring/shading,
think it's trash,
rethink my life choices,
and give up
which is why i don't do any art contests as well
thank you for coming to my ted talk


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I'll look at my coloring/shading,
> think it's trash,
> rethink my life choices,
> and give up
> ...


I look at my art feel proud then look at someone else's and cry-


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I look at my art feel proud then look at someone else's and cry-


Me in 2017-2018 when i thought i was an art mastermind


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Us having fun


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

I’m a huge perfectionist so for the longest time I wouldn’t show my art at all cuz I felt ashamed of it. I just had to be nudged by my mom and sister (who love what I do) to show my art online lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Me in 2017-2018 when i thought i was an art mastermind


I just wish I could art


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

if an experienced artist could tell me what the heck i'm doin wrong with this art style/coloring/everything
that would make me feel better


Spoiler: i've posted this three times here already but who cares


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

kurb whenever


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I just wish I could art


same-


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

Starry snaps five is pretty easy. Take a pic with star frags,,

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



Origami said:


> View attachment 312866
> kurb whenever


i mean-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 312866
> kurb whenever


@Kurb


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

I should continue playing later...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

steely noodlelelelelelelele


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

*you do not recognize the bodies in the lake*​


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

i don't remember if i posted it here or not but i'm going to do it again anyway because i have the short term memory of a goldfish
my state during winter be like:


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *you do not recognize the bodies in the lake*​


yummy


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

No


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *you do not recognize the bodies in the lake*​


Remind me not to drink out of that lake


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *you do not recognize the bodies in the lake*​


what


Milky star said:


> yummy


_*what?*_


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

I need to do something brb


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

how to insert quote in sig


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

i'mma head out
kinda want to watch phineas and ferb and i gotta get some sleep soon


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Remind me not to drink out of that lake


reminds me of the legendary lazy line in wild world:
x villager: "dont drink the water punchy you dont know where its been"
punchy "yes i do! its been in the river!"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 31, 2020)

I feel like my icon rn im going to sleep. have a wonderful night everyone. good bless


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> reminds me of the legendary lazy line in wild world:
> x villager: "dont drink the water punchy you dont know where its been"
> punchy "yes i do! its been in the river!"


LMAO

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



Seastar said:


> ...Do I _really_ want to be in a Splatfest?





ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> The argument when someone repeats no
> View attachment 307903





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Origami is a puppeteer, he probably used that to get them to follow him.


so I accidentally pressed multiquote on these so here they are


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> LMAO
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020
> 
> ...


I stand by my puppeteer statement


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 312271
> origami is too dangerous to be kept alive


reminder im in jeremy-sans follow list


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> reminder im in jeremy-sans follow list


what'd you call him


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

I'm losing more hair by the day but I refuse to wash it for whatever reason.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm losing more hair by the day but I refuse to wash it for whatever reason.


*wash
your
hair*


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm losing more hair by the day but I refuse to wash it for whatever reason.


do you just

not shower?

i dont get it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *wash
> your
> hair*


I know I know I need to I'm losing so much and my hair is super short now- I jsut hate to ash the 70 dollars my mom spent to get it done

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



Origami said:


> do you just
> 
> not shower?
> 
> i dont get it


My hair was straightened weeks ago so I try to preserve it. I'm black so uh,, out hair is different

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020

actually nah frick it I'm washing this rat nest before work tommorrow


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

gonna try playing valorant though I suck at FPS games so


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

I want to wash my hair now but it's late ;;


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I want to wash my hair now but it's late ;;


*wash*


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

What shall I do right now...
I’m not in the mood to draw for now
Yet I need to finish the freaking magazine...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *wash*


But I might wake up my sister-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> But I might wake up my sister-


idk stick your head under the sink faucet


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Internal vrisneming


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Internal vrisneming


uh oh
what's up?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> idk stick your head under the sink faucet


I would but my hair clogs up the sink drain in my bathroom


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I would but my hair clogs up the sink drain in my bathroom


aw
um
idk then


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> uh oh
> what's up?


I need to work on my magazine, but at the same time, I don’t want to and the deadline is in a couple days and I want it finished.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

must wash hairrr


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I need to work on my magazine, but at the same time, I don’t want to and the deadline is in a couple days and I want it finished.


dang, the deadline is really that close?
well, don't overwork yourself, and in the end just submit what you have.


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

It’s due on September 6


----------



## Chris (Aug 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Internal vrisneming


Did you just use my name as a verb?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

Change of plans I washed my hair at 12:25 am


----------



## Mick (Aug 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Did you just use my name as a verb?



This has been a verb for about a week now.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Did you just use my name as a verb?


Vrisnem = scream
so -internal vrisneming- = -internal screaming-


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Common verb here


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

@FrogslimeOfficial you were right, Nanbaka season 2 opening isn't as good as the first one


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @FrogslimeOfficial you were right, Nanbaka season 2 opening isn't as good as the first one


Yeah
Oh well


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

I haven’t seen it, but how many seasons are there


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

*I'll show an anime with a good openings eps and closings.*


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I haven’t seen it, but how many seasons are there


2 so far
_I'm going to be sad when I'm at the end of season 2 I need season 3 to be greenlit already_


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

I thought there was 3 seasons


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I thought there was 3 seasons


Nope, just 2


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Time to check on the Ohare sim I made


----------



## Chris (Aug 31, 2020)

Mick said:


> This has been a verb for about a week now.





ohare01 said:


> Vrisnem = scream
> so -internal vrisneming- = -internal screaming-





Clockwise said:


> Common verb here



Oh wow.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

vris gimmie ur dream


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

This thread is slow
I think I’ll miss page 3000


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

I have a 9am shift at work so I better head off.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

@ohare01 cool sig


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> @ohare01 cool sig


I was looking up Jyugo gifs and completely forgot you had that one as your pfp lmaoo


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I was looking up Jyugo gifs and completely forgot you had that one as your pfp lmaoo


I was about to change mine anyways so


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

so
Jyugo is really cute
and im worried
that he'll become the new Jotaro
and that won't be good
Josuke didn't like that
heLP


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> so
> Jyugo is really cute
> and im worried
> that he'll become the new Jotaro
> ...


Oh darn hmmm
I mean _I can't disagree with you so I may not be much help_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oh darn hmmm
> I mean _I can't disagree with you so I may not be much help_


_aaaaaaaaaaa_
i guess if i like, fall in love with him im just,, not going to show it this time
im not letting that happen agaiN


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _aaaaaaaaaaa_
> i guess if i like, fall in love with him im just,, not going to show it this time
> im not letting that happen agaiN


aight sounds like a plan


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> aight sounds like a plan


yea lmao
all the boys are cute tbh but Jyugo is the cutest I think


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

I wonder if this will reach page 3k by tomorrow


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I wonder if this will reach page 3k by tomorrow


Probably


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

So what is the next party
Even though I miss out


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

aight gonna watch Gurren Lagann totally because of the plot and not one good looking character
I wish myself luck

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



Clockwise said:


> So what is the next party
> Even though I miss out


Uncrustables because I said so


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Uncrustables are good

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020

Would eat a frozen one


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> aight gonna watch Gurren Lagann totally because of the plot and not one good looking character
> I wish myself luck


change of plans I'm procrastinating on that because I got a sick playlist playing


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Procrastinating on shows is a mood

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020

Inactive...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

OKAY
HEAR ME OUT
RED LOBSTER BISCUITS


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> @Kurb


noyou


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

A


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

*invisible squid noises*


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

I guess it’s now invisible cult


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

when you try your best but you don’t succeed


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

I might go off for a bit
or now
i need to catch up on a show
then i’ll return


----------



## Chris (Aug 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> vris gimmie ur dream


For a moment I thought you meant literally and I'm here thinking, _"describing what I dreamt of last night would totally not be appropriate for TBT."_ I clearly need more caffeine. 

I like my prompt but I have zero art skill.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> For a moment I thought you meant literally and I'm here thinking, _"describing what I dreamt of last night would totally not be appropriate for TBT."_ I clearly need more caffeine.
> 
> I like my prompt but I have zero art skill.


milky requires your dream on her desk by 7PM tonight


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Hhhh
I need to start on finishing magazine tomorrow


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

making blueprints in foRza


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

Blueprints... blueprints...
blue...ink...prints...


----------



## Chris (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> milky requires your dream on her desk by 7PM tonight


The details of the real dream or my TBT dream?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> The details of the real dream or my TBT dream?


both and neither


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

I need to solve house of mirrors
Idk how long it'll take for me to find it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Mornin’


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Mornin’


Good morning!


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Well I might go off soon
I have homeschool work maybe starting tomorrow


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Hopefully these guys go back by my tent...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Buttoned shirts are my weakness. There were more I wanted to buy but they're a little fancier, and I don't have anywhere to go right now so no point in buying. I'll just dress to the nines to dine with my cat instead.


yeah i prefer long sleeved shirts myself with that model, otherwise i'll look like my engineer uncle with chinos LOL but yeah you look really good in them <3

mood though, i have a tie dye weakness so i buy way too much but hey i like supporting small/ethical businesses so there's that


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

I... can't... draw....


Spoiler


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Its cute though


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I... can't... draw....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I’ll say this again: it’s MSPaint making it look bad. I can tell ya it would look miles better on pretty much any other art software (and even still it looks pretty good)!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I... can't... draw....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


From my perspective...
The rough-around-the-edges look really adds to the comedic effect of the piece. At least it better than my art, 10/10.


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Hhh
My hands feel dry
I blame the face soap for doing so


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300408946474311680I am, from now on, referring to Donald Trump as Donald Trumpet.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Urgh I’m so lazy I need to move a rock that spawned in my entryway but it’s like I have better things to do


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Would like to see him play a trumpet though


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Would like to see him play a trumpet though


probably
i mean who doesn’t like trumpet


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Jazz music is good


----------



## toxapex (Aug 31, 2020)

RISE AND GRIND GAMERS !!!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

toxapex said:


> RISE AND GRIND GAMERS !!!


i’ve been playing fourza since 5am what’s up


----------



## Chris (Aug 31, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> yeah i prefer long sleeved shirts myself with that model, otherwise i'll look like my engineer uncle with chinos LOL but yeah you look really good in them <3
> 
> mood though, i have a tie dye weakness so i buy way too much but hey i like supporting small/ethical businesses so there's that



Thank you!

Long-sleeves are the best. I don't like having my shoulders/arms exposed at all.

I tie-dyed some clothing and cloth accessories a few years back and someone stole them from the washing line. Put me off doing it again.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

toxapex said:


> RISE AND GRIND GAMERS !!!


Not so loud the deer get angry


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Well I gtg now


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 31, 2020)

My brother took the wrong laptop charger to college and my school laptop won’t last the whole week until he comes back and my school thinks it’s such a great idea to use websites exclusive to the school laptop so i may miss out on half my work


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

hello


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Ok for sure I gtg 
I got distracted by something


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

When... do... the allergies... end?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> When... do... the allergies... end?


not sure... i don't get allergies

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020

my parents are tryna make me something i'm not

i'm going insane


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Long-sleeves are the best. I don't like having my shoulders/arms exposed at all.
> 
> I tie-dyed some clothing and cloth accessories a few years back and someone stole them from the washing line. Put me off doing it again.


I don't mind my arms but yeah that model is not good on me, personally  I have/had long sleeves also but I have to be careful with the model in general.

 that sucks man, i'm sorry. I wish I could do them myself but I live in apartment and I can't book the laundry a whole day for it unfortunately :/


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

have you guys heard of that thing called dihydrogen monoxide
if ingested incorrectly it can cause death
it is used in nuclear coolant, and some cleaning products 
so do you guys agree we should ban it


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

hello


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> hello


your title is so ominous


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> have you guys heard of that thing called dihydrogen monoxide
> if ingested incorrectly it can cause death
> it is used in nuclear coolant, and some cleaning products
> so do you guys agree we should ban it


I don't know why but Google thinks _*this *_is what I wanted


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't know why but Google thinks _*this *_is what I wanted
> View attachment 312998


*The one where Seastar ruins the joke*
I was betting Vrisnem would ruin it since he works in a lab


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> have you guys heard of that thing called dihydrogen monoxide
> if ingested incorrectly it can cause death
> it is used in nuclear coolant, and some cleaning products
> so do you guys agree we should ban it


Murder deer drink it regularly


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Murder deer drink it regularly


ok


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> your title is so ominous


judgement day


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> your title is so ominous


soon


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> judgement day





Origami said:


> soon


oh no


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> soon


also why is your dream about stealing the hair of people who’ve just woken up


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

Why is my dream about winning? I don't... win.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Why is my dream about winning? I don't... win.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

my dream is about a dreamy beast or something

that literally describes my profile lol


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

wobbly turtle


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Slippery space... it sounds like a video game level. A HORRIBLE video game level


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Slippery space... it sounds like a video game level. A HORRIBLE video game level


for some reason it sounds like something that would come out of mario galaxy


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Slippery space... it sounds like a video game level. A HORRIBLE video game level


it’s time limited and the ground is slippery


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> it’s time limited and the ground is slippery


stop


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> it’s time limited and the ground is slippery


Thanks I hate it


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

That level... _should be burned._


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

the earthbound forums have a basement and i like it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Also getting Wind Waker’s Iron Boots trial vibes @Enxssi. That was the worst part of the game


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> stop


haha ground go slip slop


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> haha ground go slip slop


you didn’t have to post this


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Also getting Wind Waker’s Iron Boots trial vibes @Enxssi. That was the worst part of the game


wdym-

i'm still stuck on the wind temple its kinda sad


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> you didn’t have to post this


 and when you only have 30 seconds left it starts playing that sonic drowning sound


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

Slippery ground needs to _*catch on fire.*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> and when you only have 30 seconds left it starts playing that sonic drowning sound


hhhhhhh stop I can already feel the 200 tries

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



DinosaurDumpster said:


> wdym-
> 
> i'm still stuck on the wind temple its kinda sad


At least that temple has the best dungeon music


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> also why is your dream about stealing the hair of people who’ve just woken up


my dream is calling me out


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Slippery ground needs to _*catch on fire.*_


wouldnt that melt the ice


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> wouldnt that melt the ice


It's ice? Uh...
No ground means no level!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> It's ice? Uh...
> No ground means no level!


slippery means presumably ice


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

also because it’s space you have to platform on floating ground
the floating ground Is also slippery


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> slippery means presumably ice


.....And if we melt it, _*no more level.*_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

what's going on


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> what's going on


im thinking of a level in a vidya game and seastar is trying to commit arson


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

haha lol we have to record a video of ourselves doing **** for PE

fun *send help kill me now please I hate this *


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> im thinking of a level in a vidya game and seastar is trying to commit arson


I'm not Seastar.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

*Please burn the school*


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> haha lol we have to record a video of ourselves doing **** for PE
> 
> fun *send help kill me now please I hate this *


wii sports


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *Please burn the school*


_*Burn the school.*_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm not Seastar.


your username disagrees


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> wii sports


;;


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> wii sports


bowling


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> your username disagrees


But that's-
The orange Inkling... standing behind me.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

naming all my assignments suffering in some kind of code


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> your username disagrees


at first I thought that you put on a inkling avatar and copy pasted her signature


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

named it 

Z[_]FF3R1N6

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020

turns out I can't use [ so I_I


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> at first I thought that you put on a inkling avatar and copy pasted her signature


....Not again.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> named it
> 
> Z[_]FF3R1N6
> 
> ...


imagine trying to find that again


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> imagine trying to find that again


doesn't matter


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> doesn't matter


yes it does


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> yes it does


no 

I don't need it


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> bowling


I would destroy Matt in boxing


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no
> 
> I don't need it


what even is the assignment


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

So school means suffering... Got it.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> So school means suffering... Got it.


ah yes, the floor here is made of floor


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what even is the assignment


suffering


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> suffering


so networking? got it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

studying is short for student dying


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> studying is short for student dying


mood


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> mood


school is always a mood


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

Okay, this is just depressing... 

_*Burn the school.*_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

frotslome made this


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

physical education is horrible af

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



Kurb said:


> frotslome made this


0/10 I'm not there


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2020)

ughh i cant draw a zoetrope perspectives hate me


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Nooo, Jeremy, dont turn me into marketable emotes




NOOOOO


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> ughh i cant draw a zoetrope perspectives hate me


English please


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

I've got an awful headache _*and *_annoying allergies... great...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

i worked on this blueprint at like 5am


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 313012
> i worked on this blueprint at like 5am


very cool


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 313012
> i worked on this blueprint at like 5am


do you not have school or somethn


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> English please


its in my prompt and its an old device for moving images but the right perspective is so hard to do


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> very cool


the circuit is around 2 miles
times three laps

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



Saltyy said:


> do you not have school or somethn


i woke up at 5


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> the circuit is around 2 miles
> times three laps
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020
> ...


ah okay


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> the circuit is around 2 miles
> times three laps
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020
> ...


very cool


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2020)

man i like zoetropes but i cant draw them so im just gonna do a simple one with stick figures in it..


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> very cool


enx said, definitely listening


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> enx said, definitely listening


very cool


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2020)

and make it fluffy obviously but i wish i did a better drawing lol but what to do


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> very cool


very cool


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> very cool


very


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> very cool


very cool


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> very cool


very  but spam not cool


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> very  but spam not cool


how dare you  say spam not cool


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ⠀⠀


I have cried harder than any other day of my life

My favorite part was when the nuclear bomb went off and killed god so little Timmy had to eat a lobster


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> how dare you  say spam not cool


i will  @ vrisnem 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



Saltyy said:


> I have cried harder than any other day of my life
> 
> My favorite part was when the nuclear bomb went off and killed god so little Timmy had to eat a lobster


but what did he say


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i will  @ vrisnem


*@Vrìsnem*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *@vrìsnem*


*@Vrisnem*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 31, 2020)

Man wtf


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 313018
> Man wtf


we all know that feel 
If you know, you know


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *@Vrisnem*


get rickrolled


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> get rickrolled


very cool


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> very cool


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> get rickrolled


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


>


lemme show you how to scratch it
jsnsuhsnhuuhsnnmmsbhchcbhcbhcbhcbhdhdhsuhnmmmijamnjnjisnnjismijmijanniannijannnnsjsjsksusnshdjdbbhbhydhyhdddd


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


>


TRY NOT TO LAUGH CHALLENGE IF YOU DONT LAUGH YOYR A STONEFACED GOD!1!!1!1!111 ONLY 0.00000000001% SUCEEED!1!1!111!!!1!111


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> lemme show you how to scratch it
> jsnsuhsnhuuhsnnmmsbhchcbhcbhcbhcbhdhdhsuhnmmmijamnjnjisnnjismijmijanniannijannnnsjsjsksusnshdjdbbhbhydhyhdddd


Y’all gon make me
ehdieiene disowjebdowow
Y’all gon make me
ehdieekebdon wiwidbe


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Cool  hastag spam


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Y’all gon make me
> ehdieiene disowjebdowow
> Y’all gon make me
> ehdieekebdon wiwidbe


guys i’m the 3ds friends music
dundudndudndundund dun dan  dun dan dan dun dun dan
drdrdrdrdrrdrdrdrdrdrddrddrrddddddd
beew bee
dun dun
dun dun
dun dun
dun dun
drrdrdrdrdrddundundundrdrdrdrdundundun


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> guys i’m the 3ds friends music
> dundudndudndundund dun dan  dun dan dan dun dun dan
> drdrdrdrdrrdrdrdrdrdrddrddrrddddddd
> beew bee
> ...


Ok


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

get vectored


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> View attachment 313019
> get vectored


Help


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 31, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> View attachment 313019
> get vectored


In both direction and magnitude


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> View attachment 313019
> get vectored


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> In both direction and magnitude


e equals emcee2

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



Saltyy said:


>


Pin this on my wall please


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> In both direction and magnitude


oh yeaaaaaaa


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> My island isn’t complete yet, since I reset (for the tHIRD time) but I never got any lag. Maybe I just didn’t place enough items, to experience lag or even frame rate drops, but...





Enxssi said:


> very cool


there are two sides of me
the left and the right side


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> e equals emcee2
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020
> 
> ...


ok no prob 🅱oss


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

my one life goal is to rickroll jeremy


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> my one life goal is to rickroll jeremy


you *just* came back from exile


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> my one life goal is to rickroll jeremy


make an alt at a public library computer with an email you created there and spam their dms and all threads with Rick rolls


----------



## Chris (Aug 31, 2020)

Please stop with the spam, guys!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you *just* came back from exile


_i can die happily after jeremy has been rickrolled_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Please stop with the spam, guys!


the screaming sheep has spoken


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

....What did I just walk into?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

so if olivia is administrator 
and vrisnem is moderator
what are we

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



Kurb said:


> _i can die happily after jeremy has been rickrolled_





Seastar said:


> ....What did I just walk into?


Art. you walked into art


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> so if olivia is administrator
> and vrisnem is moderator
> what are we


gladiators


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> so if olivia is administrator
> and vrisnem is moderator
> what are we


Serfs


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> so if olivia is administrator
> and vrisnem is moderator
> what are we
> 
> ...


serfs


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> so if olivia is administrator
> and vrisnem is moderator
> what are we
> 
> ...


the cult of--

cults


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> serfs





ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Surfs


ohhh i get it
_i dun get it_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Surfs


:0 we both thought of the same thing


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

cult masters


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> so if olivia is administrator
> and vrisnem is moderator
> what are we


Members


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> :0 we both thought of the same thing


Wow we could be related


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ohhh i get it
> _i dun get it_


you dont know what serfs are?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)

psychopath cultists


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Members


ah yes it seems the floor here is made out of floor


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> you dont know what serfs are?


i just googled it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> psychopath cultists


that's just you and I


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ohhh i get it
> _i dun get it_


Yes now back to work, the admins and mods gathered us here to see if enough monkeys banging on keyboards can create Shakespeare


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> psychopath cultists


*Sociopathic, in my case


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *Sociopathic, in my case


?


----------



## Chris (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> the screaming sheep has spoken


I'm fluffy and I make a lot of noise.



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Yes now back to work, the admins and mods gathered us here to see if enough monkeys banging on keyboards can create Shakespeare


The results show that this experiment was a failure.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

Oblivia is another of the ones who follow me


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm fluffy and I make a lot of noise.
> 
> 
> The results show that this experiment was a failure.


i have a head canon that everyone here is just a monkey with a typewriter 
except for vrisnem because monkeys cant type coherent sentences


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm fluffy and I make a lot of noise.
> 
> 
> The results show that this experiment was a failure.


Give us more time please i just want to see my monkey family again


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i have a head canon that everyone here is just a monkey with a typewriter
> except for vrisnem because monkeys cant type coherent sentences


dont beat yourself up like that


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm fluffy and I make a lot of noise.
> 
> 
> The results show that this experiment was a failure.


at least we've created entertainment


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Buy The Jackbox Party Pack 6 - Microsoft Store
					

It’s the wildest Party Pack yet, with the absurd deathmatch Trivia Murder Party 2, the weird word circus Dictionarium, the hidden identity game Push The Button, the comedy contest Joke Boat and the offbeat personality test Role Models. Use your phones or tablets as controllers and play with up...



					www.microsoft.com
				



soon my children


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/t...6/9n2gdzthpjzx?activetab=pivot:eek:verviewtabsoon my children


said the 16- year old


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i have a head canon that everyone here is just a monkey with a typewriter
> except for vrisnem because monkeys cant type coherent sentences


don’t beat us up like that


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> don’t beat us up like that


🅱ut its true🅱


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> said the 16- year old


okay but the first game we play of psuh the button i bet that vrisnem adn frogslime will be the aliens


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> okay but the first game we play of psuh the button i bet that vrisnem adn frogslime will be the aliens


I guess you were right about not being able to type coherent sentences


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I guess you were right about not being able to type coherent sentences


brbrbbrbfyfnyrnehs


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> brbrbbrbfyfnyrnehs


hm


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> brbrbbrbfyfnyrnehs


Only proving it further.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

why do I want to reread a book for some reason


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Only proving it further.


anti kurb Association


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

i might host a quick game of quiplash


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> brbrbbrbfyfnyrnehs


I'm sorry for your cousin's lizards pet korb that played the ukelele


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2020)

also kurb saw u got turtle as one prompt, nice XD


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'm sorry for your cousin's lizards pet korb that played the ukelele


i understand this but i don’t


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

Good morning


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Good morning


we’re playing; quiplash


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'm sorry for your cousin's lizards pet korb that played the ukelele


sad


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

I've realized I don't know how to blush.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



Kurb said:


> we’re playing; quiplash


Aww I'd play but I'm at work ^^;


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I've realized I don't know how to blush.


uh


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i understand this but i don’t


I think i know what a korb is


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I've realized I don't know how to blush.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020
> 
> ...


we’ll start without you then, we might be going all day


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I think i know what a korb is
> View attachment 313026


why


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> uh


Sorry just a random thing I thought about. I'd give more context but that's a private topic between me and Seàn.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

is Cadycat a basement dweller or no


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> we’ll start without you then, we might be going all day


Oh that's fine ^^ have fun


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Sorry just a random thing I thought about. I'd give more context but that's a private topic between me and Seàn.


Okay


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> why


You can play toss with your son


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> You can play toss with your son


toss your son


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> You can play toss with your son


bold of you to assume I have a son


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> bold of you to assume I have a son


toss the sun


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> toss the sun


its a deadly laser


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> its a deadly laser


toss the son’s sun


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> toss the son’s sun


the moon shall die


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> is Cadycat a basement dweller or no


I think she's gone.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> the moon shall die


toss the son’s sun’s son


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I think she's gone.


sad


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> bold of you to assume I have a son


Toss with your dodecahedron


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Toss with your dodecahedron


toss your yesseract


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Toss with your dodecahedron


bold of you to assume I dont know what that is


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> toss your yesseract


Yesserhedron with your toss


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> my one life goal is to rickroll jeremy


im not gonna encourage that


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Yesserhedron with your toss


yeseerjack toss your with


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 31, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> im not gonna encourage that


But i will, go Kurb

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



Kurb said:


> yeseerjack toss your with


RickJeremy Kurb your Enthusiasm


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> im not gonna encourage that


too bad


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> But i will, go Kurb
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020
> 
> ...


hah here you isartoss


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> too bad


rip everyone


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> rip everyone


:c


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> hah here you isartoss


Corb


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

i’m starting quiplash now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i’m starting quiplash now


bold of you to assume I'm joining


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> bold of you to assume I'm joining


*Join*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *Join*


doing school but fine


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> doing school but fine


if you’re in school i can wait


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> if you’re in school i can wait


nah not doing a zoom meeting and I'm at home so should be fine


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> nah not doing a zoom meeting and I'm at home so should be fine


No, it’s ok. I’ll stream Fortza in the meantime


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> No, it’s ok. I’ll stream Fortza in the meantime


mk ill try to finish up


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I see your probably wondering why you are here, Cadycat is a little kid and you can't change my mind


where it all began


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> No, it’s ok. I’ll stream Fortza in the meantime


whens quiplash


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

wtf happened that caused y'all to jump 12 pages


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> whens quiplash


2:30EST


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> No, it’s ok. I’ll stream Fortza in the meantime


Fast and Kurbus 3

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wtf happened that caused y'all to jump 12 pages


Spam and corn orbs


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> where it all began


i am your creator


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Fast and Kurbus 3
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020
> 
> ...


The Fast and The Kurbus


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> The Fast and The Kurbus


Kurbicus sounds better


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Kurbicus sounds better


restror plate go brrrrrrrr


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> The Fast and The Kurbus


Autokurbs roll out


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> restror plate go brrrrrrrr


brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


rrrrrrr


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

thats a lot of space


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 313053
> thats a lot of space


okay ill spam pancakes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> okay ill spam pancakes


feed me pancakes I hunger


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

me: turns camera on for school

all my five senses:


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> feed me pancakes I hunger


no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no


ew no no syrup just naked pancakes with maybe some butter


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> me: turns camera on for school
> 
> all my five senses:
> View attachment 313054


are you required to show your face or something?
for the last half of last year i just did voice only

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ew no no syrup just naked pancakes with maybe some butter


just the pancakes themselves


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> the screaming sheep has spoken






I’m sure Vris doesn’t sound like this but this is where my mind went


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> just the pancakes themselves


just tiny little pancakes
with only butter
than I can take upstairs and eat in bed with little to no consequences


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ew no no syrup just naked pancakes with maybe some butter


...naked...pancakes?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ew no no syrup just naked pancakes with maybe some butter


you are a murderer


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

7777777777777777


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ew no no syrup just naked pancakes with maybe some butter


You have conjured forbidden imagery to my mind


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I think i know what a korb is
> View attachment 313026


I want this


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ...naked...pancakes?


mmmmmmmm yes


Saltyy said:


> you are a murderer


wow okay wow my bad for wanting portable pancakes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 313055
> 7777777777777777


eight eight eight sounds mysterious


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> You have conjured forbidden imagery to my mind


get your mind out of the gutter you pervert rapscallion


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> eight eight eight sounds mysterious


888888888888


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ...naked...pancakes?





idk why but that made me think of this
i can still go to the local dollar store and buy this


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> are you required to show your face or something?
> for the last half of last year i just did voice only
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020
> ...


I'm not required to show my face in my stupid church class i have to do or my Japanese class
But my english teacher lets me have my camera off because l a g
And yes, I have to show my face the rest of the time bc the school is strict with cameras


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 313057
> idk why but that made me think of this
> i can still go to the local dollar store and buy this


u h


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 313057
> idk why but that made me think of this
> i can still go to the local dollar store and buy this


invest invest invest
buy buy buy


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> invest invest invest
> buy buy buy


invëst


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I'm not required to show my face in my stupid church class i have to do or my Japanese class
> But my english teacher lets me have my camera off because l a g
> And yes, I have to show my face the rest of the time bc the school is strict with cameras


what is it with people on tbt and having religious classes
but having to show your face is dumb


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 313059


very normal human man


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> what is it with people on tbt and having religious classes
> but having to show your face is dumb


I hate it..


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> what is it with people on tbt and having religious classes
> but having to show your face is dumb


really is tho
and other people have religious classes? i'm not alone thank gosh i hate that class


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

tbt is half hyper christian kids half degenerates
no in between


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> tbt is half hyper christian kids half degenerates
> no in between


I am the link between the two
Sorta


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> tbt is half hyper christian kids half degenerates
> no in between


i am not christian
therefore i am degenerate


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I am the link between the two
> Sorta


the link between worlds


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> tbt is half hyper christian kids half degenerates
> no in between


looks like I'm a degenerate


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Alright fellow religious and degenerate dwellers time to take over the world with worship and warships


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Alright fellow religious and degenerate dwellers time to take over the world with worship and warships


warship Pls


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> tbt is half hyper christian kids half degenerates
> no in between


im not religion 
origami help I don’t wanna be a dee gen err eight pls


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 31, 2020)

It would seem i’m a degenrate, enlightening


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> im not religion origami help I don’t wanna be a dee gen err eight pls


i am athiems
i don’t wan be degenerate he, p


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> im not religion origami help I don’t wanna be a dee gen err eight pls


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

do agnostics count as a degenerate or a religious


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


>


WHAT DOES THIS MEAN ORIGAMI I CANT WATCH THIS IM IN A ZOOM CLASS


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

drifting to the holyland brb


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


>


Amen


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

I'm ay fee ist


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

okay well then I guess I somehow broke Ori's laws of religion and am both a degenerate and religious kid while also not being religious it's complicated


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 313064


ah
that's hot


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

theres two types of people
the people who jam out to our god is an awesome god techno
and those who don't

i worry for the latter cus its a banger


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

my mom got a chakra candle as a gift anyway I’m gonna zoom k bye


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> theres two types of people
> the people who jam out to our god is an awesome god techno
> and those who don't
> 
> i worry for the latter cus its a banger


_i think i may be both of those kinds of people_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> my mom got a chakra candle as a gift anyway I’m gonna zoom k bye


chakra khan?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> _i think i may be both of those kinds of people_


so you like it and dont like it all at once

damn


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> so you like it and dont like it all at once
> 
> damn


yupp

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020

i'm gonna come back once i'm out of prison school


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> i'm gonna come back once i'm out of prison school


prison school, eh?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> prison school, eh?


frogslime is excited


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

there are two types of people in the world 

those who are alive 

And others who are dead


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 313069


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

Am I a squid or a kid?
...Or an octopus?


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> there are two types of people in the world
> 
> those who are alive
> 
> And others who are dead


what about dracula checkmate


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 313074


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

there's an actual prison school anime but I am terrified of it why does it exist why does it have to be the way it is I do not like


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 313075


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

okay maybe I'm reconsidering it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 313076


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

okay never mind the genre is weird nope


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

Nice tiny images


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 313077


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 313080


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 313081


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

anyways so I watched the first episode of green lagging


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 313082


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 313083


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

reposting again just in case


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 313090


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 313092


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 313095


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

looking like my discord chats in here


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 313098


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> looking like my discord chats in here


ok

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 313102


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ok
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020
> 
> ...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 313108


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 313111


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

i just cut myself with the end of a pencil, is that bad?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> i just cut myself with the end of a pencil, is that bad?


if it's lead? maybe
if it's graphite? nah mate might hurt though


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> if it's lead? maybe
> if it's graphite? nah mate might hurt though


it was the metal part

there wasn't any eraser left but for some reason the eraser i was trying to put on my pencil wasnt going on (probably because i wasn't paying attention) and kept hitting my finger


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> tbt is half hyper christian kids half degenerates
> no in between


im not a degenerate wowie
and good morning


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> im not a degenerate wowie
> and good morning


mornin!


----------



## Chris (Aug 31, 2020)

Second reminder to knock off the spam, please.

If I have to ask a third time the thread will need to be closed.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

aaaaaaa
time to be self conscious about my weight again


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Second reminder to knock off the spam, please.
> 
> If I have to ask a third time the thread will need to be closed.


sheep has spoken


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> sheep has spoken


why are you seastar


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> why are you seastar


I wish you could see this group dm rn

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



Enxssi said:


> why are you seastar


I did


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> why are you seastar


I don't knooooow.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

@ohare01 check ur dms


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

*panic*


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 313140
> *panic*


go to anime jail


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> go to anime jail


I'm down


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

I’m crocheting another pine cone cuz the wax I used on the first one is kinda noxious


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 313140
> *panic*


then the timeskip happens


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> then the timeskip happens


yes but *panic*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 31, 2020)

Behold, himb

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CEPiYjhpc4m/


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

＜￣｀ヽ、　　　　　　／￣＞
　ゝ、　　＼　／⌒ヽ,ノ 　/´
　　　ゝ、　`（ ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) ／
　　 　　>　 　 　,ノ
　　　　　∠_,,,/


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> ＜￣｀ヽ、　　　　　　／￣＞
> ゝ、　　＼　／⌒ヽ,ノ 　/´
> ゝ、　`（ ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) ／
> >　 　 　,ノ
> ∠_,,,/


While I admire the dedication this is 100% cursed


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> ＜￣｀ヽ、　　　　　　／￣＞
> ゝ、　　＼　／⌒ヽ,ノ 　/´
> ゝ、　`（ ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) ／
> >　 　 　,ノ
> ∠_,,,/


i want lenny to make a comeback
we need 2013 back


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> i want lenny to make a comeback
> we need 2013 back


This is a movement i can get behind


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> i want lenny to make a comeback
> we need 2013 back


let's do it then ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2020)

no i dont want 2013 back smh

also nice owl


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

I wanna watch stuff
But my music
My jams
I have a great shuffle order


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 31, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> no i dont want 2013 back smh
> 
> also nice owl


Reject modernism, embrace tradition


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> This is a movement i can get behind


i've alredy started an early 2000's comeback movement with my friends and some other people over on wattpad
but i can squeeze in early 2010's


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

i didn't feel as ****ty in 13 ill bring it back


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> i've alredy started an early 2000's comeback movement with my friends and some other people over on wattpad
> but i can squeeze in early 2010's


on wattpad??


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)

I don't even remember 2013


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Reject modernism, embrace tradition


bring back 1960s


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> on wattpad??


That's the only website my friends have lol
it's an early 2000's comeback cult


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> bring back 1960s


my old art teacher wanted the 60s back too
*****y hippie she was


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> my old art teacher wanted the 60s back too
> *****y hippie she was


old hippies are cool thank you very much


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> old hippies are cool thank you very much


she kept telling me "independent projects are never finished"
then why were they due every month


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 31, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> bring back 1960s


No no no, i want to be mammoth hunting with the bois, inventing fire, and banging rocks together


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> she kept telling me "independent projects are never finished"
> then why were they due every month


cause y'know, they were all parts of bigger finish projects that's never gonna be finished. lol.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> i want lenny to make a comeback
> we need 2013 back


Wait no-
I had a mental breakdown in 2013.
I'd rather not go back.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

if we bring back the 60s we gotta include poodle skirts and sock hops


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

early 2000's comeback cult




__





						The Early 2000's Comeback Cult - stuck in 2008 - Wattpad
					

Me and my friends are returning the Early 2000's. Why not join us through this cult?




					www.wattpad.com


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> That's the only website my friends have lol
> it's an early 2000's comeback cult


i'll tell you all i remember about the early 2000s


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> i'll tell you all i remember about the early 2000s


Lol ok


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> i'll tell you all i remember about the early 2000s


campfire storytime, do tell


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)

in the early 2000s I was _dead_

guess I'm not going sorry


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> in the early 2000s I was _dead_
> 
> guess I'm not going sorry


Technically
You existed


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Lol ok


i ran right into a old metal toy dispenser thing at the mall and my mom had to call an ambulance
i remember seeing the spongebob movie in theatres (sorry frog looks like i was wrong)
i had a birthday party at the ymca i think


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

Ah yes...
New Year's 2000
The day I learned that years exist.
_This isn't a joke._


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> i ran right into a old metal toy dispenser thing at the mall and my mom had to call an ambulance


mood


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

there was also a huge snowstorm when i was really little, the snow drifted as high as our roof lol


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

2004
The year I got into Neopets


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2020)

inkling>octoling


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

i remember going to the bowling alley back when we had one, i had a hulk themed cup and puked when we got back to my aunts house


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> inkling>octoling


......I use both here.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ......I use both here.


mainly referring to spla2n itself


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

I remember falling off a stool in my bathroom while brushing my teeth and I had a seizure
Also, I had a seizure at Disney
We got to meet the medical staff
Also, I got a scar from the Disney store
The mouse is out to get me


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

the early 2000s were just wild




i remember this commercial like it was yesterday
it screwed with my dreams


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> the early 2000s were just wild
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH NO THE CREEPY BABY IS BACK
--i still cuddle with this thing. it's still my absolute best friend even though its been a decade (hold up--)


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I remember falling off a stool in my bathroom while brushing my teeth and I had a seizure
> Also, I had a seizure at Disney
> We got to meet the medical staff
> Also, I got a scar from the Disney store
> The mouse is out to get me


wha????


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

the ps3 hype commercials were terrifying


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> wha????


I used to get seizures ig
Also for the scar thing, I hit a display very close to my eye
I pride myself in this (tiny) scar


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2020)

#bringback1960s


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

_zoo pals make eating fun~_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 31, 2020)

I’m convinced most early 2000 ads are concentrated fever dreams


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

haha what if I lost an eye
sure it'd be painful but pirate amirite


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I used to get seizures ig
> Also for the scar thing, I hit a display very close to my eye
> I pride myself in this (tiny) scar


oh gosh
now I'm having anxiety hahhahahhhaha


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> oh gosh
> now I'm having anxiety hahhahahhhaha


oh no wait why


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

i regret giving all my lps away
atleast i still have my squinkies :,)


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I’m convinced most early 2000 ads are concentrated fever dreams


the wii ads are my favourite
imagine 2 japanese guys coming to your home and forcing asking you to play wii sports


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh no wait why


I would be too but I'm feeling too unwell to


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh no wait why


the mention of that word triggers really bad anxiety


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> i regret giving all my lps away
> atleast i still have my squinkies :,)


SQUINKIES OMG

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



ohare01 said:


> the mention of that word triggers really bad anxiety


ah my bad


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> i regret giving all my lps away
> atleast i still have my squinkies :,)


...I still have all my LPS stuff.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

I remember this LPS I had and it was a bird
and it came with a pink bench
that had bird crap on it


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

this ad is slightly pre frogslime


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> this ad is slightly pre frogslime


why is everything pre-me


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ...I still have all my LPS stuff.


luckkyyy
I'm planning on collecting early 2000's and random things toys soo
maybe i'll regain all of my old ones

-also i'm getting a fliphone so that's awesome in my opinion, I miss them so much )


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> why is everything pre-me


this is how time works


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Sure, flip phones are cool, BUT CAN THEY DO THIS?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

i can't stop laughing


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

B.F. and A.F.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

the nintendo channel at the beginning
god the memories are flowing back
i used to watch the trailers on it all the time


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> View attachment 313179
> i can't stop laughing


OMG
That is one of my very first ones.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

mmm skamtebord


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

I CAN STILL HEAR IT BEING OPENED
this has unlocked so many memories i miss this toy so much ;-;


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> View attachment 313184
> I CAN STILL HEAR IT BEING OPENED
> this has unlocked so many memories i miss this toy so much ;-;


this makes me think of Caboodles


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

y e s
I'm so glad i started collecting these again


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

hmmmm remember rainbow loom
people would have underground markets at school selling those


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hmmmm remember rainbow loom
> people would have underground markets at school selling those


omg

i got some for free there

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020

I started listening to music on an MP3 Player again.

And I have no regrets.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

Okay gang your chaos creator is here


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

oh reminds me of these bb gun pellets we'd find in my old neighborhood
my friends and I would collect them and said we'd sell them for a ton of money
stupid kids


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

we're supposed to be drawing stuff that gives a special memory of someone

i'm just drawing a bunch of early 2000s junk


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

starting quiplash soon


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> we're supposed to be drawing stuff that gives a special memory of someone
> 
> i'm just drawing a bunch of early 2000s junk


wait is that what's happening


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

I'm gonna make an early 2000's-early 2010's christmas stocking starter pack later because why not
but after i finish this last class


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

I have a new goal. I want my feedback percent to be lower than Kurb's


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> starting quiplash soon


im ready to dominate


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wait is that what's happening


No, that's for my art class lol
we're just talking about the early 2000s because why not
also because it's great and we should bring it back


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I have a new goal. I want my feedback percent to be lower than Kurb's


No. No you don't.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> starting quiplash soon


Oooh maybe I'll join this round ^^


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

who wants to time travel with me


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> No. No you don't.


Y e s I d o


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Y e s I d o


anything below 100% hurts

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020

take my grades for example


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

good old kurbalicious


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Y e s I d o


You really don't.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> anything below 100% hurts
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020
> 
> take my grades for example


Nah once you fail like 3 classes and two of them were the same class it hurts less


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 313188
> good old kurbalicious


oooh kurbb


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 313188
> good old kurbalicious


This is what I want


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> This is what I want


You do want this
it’s a fun party trick
(The offensive joke part was a joke about autism but _I have autism)_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Nah once you fail like 3 classes and two of them were the same class it hurts less


noooo


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

behold



the greatest stocking stuffer in all of history


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

*Time to make tbt hate me *


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

alexa made me cry once I love alexa


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> behold
> View attachment 313189
> the greatest stocking stuffer in all of history


i broke one of my controllers

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



Origami said:


> View attachment 313190


I mean you didn’t have to say it


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 313190


anyway, kurb wanna come to my island?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

i’m playing animal crossing with some people at my school what do i wear in gamed


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> noooo


Eh high school wears you out and soon enough you'll be like this guy


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i’m playing animal crossing with some people at my school what do i wear in gamed


nothing


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i’m playing animal crossing with some people at my school what do i wear in gamed


balloon hat


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> nothing





Enxssi said:


> balloon hat


ok


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i’m playing animal crossing with some people at my school what do i wear in gamed


if you're rich
than flex on everyone with your expensive clothes

if not then idk


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Eh high school wears you out and soon enough you'll be like this guy View attachment 313192


I don't wanna get my butt kicked by my parental units
Also


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You do want this
> it’s a fun party trick
> (The offensive joke part was a joke about autism but _I have autism)_


Kurb teach me on how to be like you autism buddy


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

i have nobody to play ac with that aren't my siblings rip


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> i have nobody to play ac with that aren't my siblings rip


I exist


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

@Jeremy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

I’ve been busy making counterfeit pinecones


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ve been busy making counterfeit pinecones


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> @Jeremy


Jokes on you I like that song so much I put it on one of my playlists


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I don't wanna get my butt kicked by my parental units
> Also
> 
> View attachment 313194


At some point even the strictest parents will just give in and tell you to just pass and what is that image

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



Kurb said:


> @Jeremy


Only I can summon the dragon


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


>


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> At some point even the strictest parents will just give in and tell you to just pass and what is that image
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020
> 
> ...


:}


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


>


egg


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> egg


STartijgnbsrtrea,m now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> egg


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

stop spaming


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> stop spaming


Sthread started it’s suqiplash time


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

i will die u


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> At some point even the strictest parents will just give in and tell you to just pass and what is that image


Omen

Also I doubt my parents will ease up honestly the way things are looking


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Code us XSWP
join


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Code us XSWP
> join


how did i join before you


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> how did i join before you


I didn’t have jackbox up


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Code us XSWP
> join


I'll be audience


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Eh high school wears you out and soon enough you'll be like this guy View attachment 313192


That’s me with this semester (it’s not like I’m NOT trying it’s just I’ve got EXTREMELY tough courses and if I let my perfectionism take over I’m going to go insane)


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'll be audience


No we need a third to participate since SOstar is chickening out


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'll be audience


you're not helping


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> you're not helping


no brain


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'll be audience


^
just gonna watch


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> no brain


Please join

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> ^
> just gonna watch


We’re getting a full game today whether you like it or not


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Please join


mmmmmmmicrowave


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> mmmmmmmicrowave


MMMMMMMMMMMMMM
BEEEP
BEEOP
BEEP


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

listen guys i know my stuff is hard to beat but we need more actual players


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> listen guys i know my stuff is hard to beat but we need more actual players


I’m Not Ethan as always


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> No we need a third to participate since SOstar is chickening out


You're not listening at all about how unwell I feel hhhhh


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You're not listening at all about how unwell I feel hhhhh


you literally type is that too hard


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

haha what if I left in the middle of the game


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

...who is diamondjack


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

moi


Kurb said:


> ...who is diamondjack


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> moi


why not be fraggleslime like always


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

I’ll start now and if anyone else wants in ill reset the lobby


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> you literally type is that too hard


I'm not even supposed to be here but I'm waiting to take my medicine first


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

b


Origami said:


> why not be fraggleslime like always


ecause I like daimond jack


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’ll start now and if anyone else wants in ill reset the lobby


i have censor power


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

hhhh I gotta go um


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> i have censor power


Don’t you dare

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hhhh I gotta go um


Just try and bring your phone with


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hhhh I gotta go um


this is why we need more playesr


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> why not be fraggleslime like always


yeah Froggie why not be frogogoliogleslime


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> yeah Froggie why not be frogogoliogleslime


play quiplash


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> this is why we need more playesr


Saltyy, YLWC and Rossy might join


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)

F e m b o y
amazing answer there


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Saltyy, YLWC and Rossy might join


as well as enksknee


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Saltyy, YLWC and Rossy might join


rosie literally said she'll be audience
thats all she ever is lol


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

what's goin on?
i'm confused


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

I will j o i n


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> what's goin on?
> i'm confused


Jackbox party pack
join on your device at jackbox.tv
watch the stream at https://twitch.tv/kurbusmaximus


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Jackbox party pack
> join on your device at jackbox.tv
> watch the stream at https://twitch.tv/kurbusmaximus


OHHH
i'll join after this class is over
-in like 20 mins lol


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> play quiplash


im sorry otorhinolaryngological but I have school work to do


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

i'm not guaranteed to join though
probably won't


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> OHHH
> i'll join after this class is over
> -in like 20 mins lol





Enxssi said:


> im sorry otorhinolaryngological but I have school work to do


The general consensus is people are at school.
We’ll be going all day, so no rush


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

I have to go film myself doing pe so ill join l8r


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I have to go film myself doing pe so ill join l8r


@Your Local Wild Child pls come join

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020

screw you origami


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> screw you origami


i forgot

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020

you still won anyways lol


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Next code is ERFY


----------



## Chris (Aug 31, 2020)

Watching the stream but have no idea what you're playing.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Watching the stream but have no idea what you're playing.


Oh, hi Vrisnem.
It’s a little game called Quiplash. What you do, is answer a prompt, and try to be funny. You vote on other player’s responses, and whoever gets the most points at the end of the game wins. You can join, if you want.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

noo i can't watch the stream noww

oh well at least i saw the first game


----------



## Chris (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Oh, hi Vrisnem.
> It’s a little game called Quiplash. What you do, is answer a prompt, and try to be funny. You vote on other player’s responses, and whoever gets the most points at the end of the game wins. You can join, if you want.


Not doing anything so might as well give it a go.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Not doing anything so might as well give it a go.


Alright, the text next to the room code tells you how to join

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020

is Vrisnem Chris?


----------



## Chris (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Alright, the text next to the room code tells you how to join
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020
> 
> is Vrisnem Chris?


I'm in!

Yes.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm in!
> 
> Yes.


Alrighty, here we go


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

ooooh boy i had a spicy answer


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> ooooh boy i had a spicy answer


i have better answers


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i have better answers


epic


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Ack typo


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i have better answers


i think my cop car one speaks for itself


----------



## Chris (Aug 31, 2020)

How are you guys so fast.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> How are you guys so fast.


We’ve been doing it for months. This is your first time, so it’s OK

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020

anyone else want in or should i start again


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

i'm not sure

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020

actually nah i want to play animal crossing


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

YLWC left
great


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> YLWC left
> great


I didn’t know that you had a new one up


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I didn’t know that you had a new one up


oh,ok


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

ey is there anyone here who wants to play animal crossing or are we just gonna do jackbox


if not that's fine i dont mind


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> ey is there anyone here who wants to play animal crossing or are we just gonna do jackbox
> 
> 
> if not that's fine i dont mind


Probably Jackbox


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Probably Jackbox


k cool
if i get bored i'm probably gonna join


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

I’m in the audience now


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m in the audience now


If you close and rejoin with the same name it lets you retake your spot


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

have to head out now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> If you close and rejoin with the same name it lets you retake your spot


Yea I noticed that lol


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> have to head out now


We’ll get Rosie and Saltyy to take your spot


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

It just disconnected me


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

\


Your Local Wild Child said:


> It just disconnected me


I restarted since everyone left
the new code is. UIAD

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020

that’s a troll 
gonna restart.. again


----------



## Chris (Aug 31, 2020)

I didn't have enough time to rejoin.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I didn't have enough time to rejoin.


Oh, sorry. I’ll give everyone about 5 minutes next game


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

what we playin


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> what we playin


Quiplash


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

My wifi hates twitch now so this’ll be my last game


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

restarting again because that one afk guy
new code is KNZZ


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

ok ima just play one round


----------



## Chris (Aug 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> My wifi hates twitch now so this’ll be my last game


Are you sure it's your wi-fi? The stream has been dropping constantly for me this round.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

I’ll try again


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

....Maybe it's my internet but the stream is lagging really bad


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Are you sure it's your wi-fi? The stream has been dropping constantly for me this round.


Might be my bitrate, i’ll fix it up after this


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

i'm idkdude


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

i had vacuum


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

time to fill this game up with random answers that don't relate to the question


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Fixed the nitrate, let’s do this!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

i'mma try this game n o w


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

i have no idea what the heck i'm doing but thats ok because i'm a _loser~_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> i'mma try this game n o w


we just started one, wait until next game


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

...It lagged again.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ...It lagged again.


That was me resetting stream


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

actually I don't know how it works nvm


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> actually I don't know how it works nvm


you answer prompts and be funny
pls join


----------



## Chris (Aug 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> actually I don't know how it works nvm


Join anyway. You can't be worse than me.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Join anyway. You can't be worse than me.


nah you can't be worse than me


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Oh yeah, i’m planning on buying pack 6 so we can see everyone panic in Push the Button


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

i'm cringing at myself


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I have to go film myself doing pe so ill join l8r


finally done


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> finally done


Wow, we’re filling up quick!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Wow, we’re filling up quick!


Send code


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Send code


KNZZ, we’re in the middle of a game rn


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Ok


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

11 pages


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

i'm not funny
i think that's the issue i'm having


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Vrisnem is doing better than me, that’s an achievement


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Vrisnem is doing better than me, that’s an achievement


i'm doing the_ worst _ and i'm not suprised


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Yea the stream lags a bit back for me


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea the stream lags a bit back for me


But it’s not lagging anymore?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

i've lost, but at what cost


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

No it’s like 10 seconds behind for me


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

code is KVQE


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

I won while having a migraine... okay.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

who’s joyfulhotel?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020

..and “Holo”


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

wait y'all know that 30 Rock clip right


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> who’s joyfulhotel?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020
> 
> ..and “Holo”


Joyfulhotel must be Saltyy


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Joyfulhotel must be Saltyy


then Holo must be Frogslimer


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> then Holo must be Frogslimer


nope

also 10 pages


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> who’s joyfulhotel?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020
> 
> ..and “Holo”


Im Joyful hotel


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

a


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> nope
> 
> also 10 pages


are you Joyfulhotel?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



Saltyy said:


> Im Joyful hotel


Then who’s ”Holo”?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> a
> 
> are you Joyfulhotel?


nope salt is


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

hello


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> hello


oh, hi


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Who is holo


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> hello


ayo


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Who is holo


not me


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

resetting because of the afk guy


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> oh, hi


i was doing practice tests for school
I'm taking a break rn


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

The stream was still lagging really bad on my end...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> resetting because of the afk guy


Ok


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

BQXE is the code of the day


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> BQXE is the code of the day


I'll join


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

I think imma dip for now.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

we should make a kahoot at some point


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

YOOO ABRI


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

We’ve got a good enough game!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

I forgot to put the rest of my first one but you should get it


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

....Is this my wi-fi or what...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....Is this my wi-fi or what...


Yours


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

_i am so sorry i can only pick one these answers are great_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

they will never find our bodies son


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Vrisnem with the Quiplash, wow


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

watching the stream and wowzers


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

Bruh I got distracted by girls who are actually boys,, they're just so cute especially Joseph Joestar ;;


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Bruh I got distracted by girls who are actually boys,, they're just so cute especially Joseph Joestar ;;


qwhat


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Yours


Okay... but I can barely watch it like this


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

DANGIT I SHOULD HAVE PUT KOOL AID

oh well


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

nobody put "murdered someone" for the red panda


----------



## Chris (Aug 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....Is this my wi-fi or what...


Nope, it's lagging a lot.



Saltyy said:


> they will never find our bodies son





Kurb said:


> Vrisnem with the Quiplash, wow


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> nobody put "murdered someone" for the red panda


sad


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Nope, it's lagging a lot.


You get better at it the more you play


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

jeez how many people joined this round?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

okay okay how do I join quiplashh


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

a


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> jeez how many people joined this round?


a lot, and we’ve got some joining next round


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Nope, it's lagging a lot.


go vris


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> okay okay how do I join quiplashh


jackbox.tv
enter room code and name


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> jackbox.tv
> enter room code and name


whic h is


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

It's unwatchable for me now so uhhhh


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> whic h is


BQXE rn, we’re in the middle of a game


Seastar said:


> It's unwatchable for me now so uhhhh


I’ll raise up the nitrate after this


----------



## Chris (Aug 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> It's unwatchable for me now so uhhhh


Same for me.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

yikes


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Lemme shoot the bitrate up hold on


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)

Happened to the stream?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

nail polish smell


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

uhh i can't submit anything for some reason


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Happened to the stream?


I have to end it to adjust the bitrate

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



DinosaurDumpster said:


> uhh i can't submit anything for some reason


It should work now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

when there's a pancake related answer its definitely not me


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

Well now the games is running but I can't watch it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Well now the games is running but I can't watch it


Who isn’t voting? Is it you?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Who isn’t voting? Is it you?


I think I'm voting...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

I can't watch


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

I'm gonna make a kahoot


wait that wouldn't work, how would you see the answers


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I'm gonna make a kahoot
> 
> 
> wait that wouldn't work, how would you see the answers


challenge mode


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

Seriously though, there isn't a stream now.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> challenge mode


oh yea i forgot about that

what should the kahoot be about?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> oh yea i forgot about that
> 
> what should the kahoot be about?


seastar lore


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

someone's playing the bee gees in my zoom meeting


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

splatoon


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> seastar lore


Why, though?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Seriously though, there isn't a stream now.


Refresh


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Refresh


Not changing anything for me.


----------



## Chris (Aug 31, 2020)

It's showing you as offline.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Not changing anything for me.


I FORGOT TO RESTART THE STREAM AUIWEDSGHFJSDHFBDSJKFDHS


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

we can't see the comic


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

I need another deer pic for the next milestone


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> we can't see the comic


It’s back


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

I somehow answered


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

aaaaaaa i couldn't finish


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

who put "you see those nipples*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

Nice comic answers LOL


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

f


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> who put "you see those nipples*


hi


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

wow seastar


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

I have obtained a deer pic


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> who put "you see those nipples*


lmao


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

How am I-


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

new code: NGWS


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

back


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 313228
> back


no


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 313228
> back


wb, we’re still going


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 313228
> back


I have so many questions just why


----------



## Chris (Aug 31, 2020)

Is @Milky star joining us?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Is @Milky star joining us?


I believe so.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

I probably need to eat something


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

quiplash is fun its like 

chaos


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

oh huh sorry I got distracted,,


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> quiplash is fun its like
> 
> chaos


ya i like doing jackbox 
and i’m looking forward to playing role models with the gang


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

help painting my nails was a mistake


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> oh huh sorry I got distracted,,


We already started, wait until next game


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

ok I'm done that was fun tho

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



Kurb said:


> ya i like doing jackbox
> and i’m looking forward to playing role models with the gang


that sounds fun


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

lazy answer time


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> lazy answer time


why does everything you say fit your pfp so well


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

finger hurt finger hurt


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

It gave me the most awkward prompt imaginable


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

btw for the comic I put "Oh? You're approaching me?"


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

oh no I forgot I had a partner for this WEB things


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> It gave me the most awkward prompt imaginable


I answered that one


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why does everything you say fit your pfp so well


i'm a god not a prophet


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> btw for the comic I put "Oh? You're approaching me?"


and you got my vote


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

"faeces"


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

I was the one that put "the scientist ate the leftover parts of her"


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> "faeces"


vrisnem being british


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

"I'm gay"

LMAO


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

i did something for once CC::


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

rip ori lol


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I answered that one





Saltyy said:


> I was the one that put "the scientist ate the leftover parts of her"


That's not canon but reading it slightly traumatized me anyway


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> rip ori lol


ori got super quiplashed


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

for the owl one I would've put 

"Bold of you to assume blathers hasn't"


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> rip ori lol


lazy answer time


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

BUY-A-CHILD


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

oh no buy a child is better than mine


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I was the one that put "the scientist ate the leftover parts of her"


#makeitcanon


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

"Eat-an-elephant"
"buy-a-child"
I can't--


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)

I am in need of a new child brb


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

seastar chooses the least cursed ones


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> #makeitcanon


*NO, I'm not that dark.*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I am in need of a new child brb


Im laughing too hard


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *NO, I'm not that dark.*


#makeitcanon keep it going


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

btw can y'all keep the responses PG 13 at least


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

dang this is out of context

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



Saltyy said:


> btw can y'all keep the responses PG 13 at least


oh if that's a rule then i'm not playing.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> dang this is out of context
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020
> 
> ...


very


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> btw can y'all keep the responses PG 13 at least


Jackbox is a lawless land


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

fine


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> #makeitcanon keep it going


_*No. Just no.*_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> btw can y'all keep the responses PG 13 at least


lol no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

fine but please not too bad


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

im so sorry for my answers in advance


----------



## Chris (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> "faeces"





Kurb said:


> vrisnem being british


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

4 pages away


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> btw can y'all keep the responses PG 13 at least


how is Vrisnem ok with this


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


>


as an american I throw your tea in the ocean


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


>


I'm sorry is this a joke I'm too football eagle potato chip to understand


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> how is Vrisnem ok with this


?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> how is Vrisnem ok with this


he is not in control if it’s not tbt


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> how is Vrisnem ok with this


He doesn't have to moderate Jackbox so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


>


i have a great meme for this but it'd get me banned


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ?


if the answers are not pg13
how is he ok with it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> i have a great meme for this but it'd get me banned


isn't that your plan 
I wanna see


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> if the answers are not pg13
> how is he ok with it


Idk


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> if the answers are not pg13
> how is he ok with it


it’s not direct tbt which means it’s ok


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> how is Vrisnem ok with this


I swear he answered something not PG13 earlier


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> he is not in control if it’s not tbt





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> He doesn't have to moderate Jackbox so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


oh no I am glad I dropped out

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



Seastar said:


> I swear he answered something not PG13 earlier


very glad I dropped out


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I swear he answered something not PG13 earlier


hmm


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I swear he answered something not PG13 earlier


“Nude drawings”


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> “Nude drawings”


uh


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> “Nude drawings”


_bro_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I swear he answered something not PG13 earlier


ooh fun


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

this post was sponsored by yusuke


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> oh no I am glad I dropped out
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020
> 
> ...


saltyy should have known this when she decided to play with the likes of _*O R I G A M I*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> saltyy should have known this when she decided to play with the likes of _*O R I G A M I*_


its fine just worried someone will drop by


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> this post was sponsored by yusuke


Oh tell him I said


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> uh





ohare01 said:


> _bro_


That was what he said


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> saltyy should have known this when she decided to play with the likes of _*O R I G A M I*_


i played without _*O R I G A M I *_so I am safe


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Oh tell him I said


lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

non-pg-13 Jackbox is quite fun


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> non-pg-13 Jackbox is quite fun


ahah why


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

"A dinosaur stealing his cavewife"
lol


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Is everyone okay with one quick game of Trivia Murder Party?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ahah why


super fun


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Is everyone okay with one quick game of Trivia Murder Party?


idk what it is but sure


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> saltyy should have known this when she decided to play with the likes of _*O R I G A M I*_


i had better answers back in the early days
my think tank is running dry


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> i had better answers back in the early days
> my think tank is running dry


ahaha old man


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Is everyone okay with one quick game of Trivia Murder Party?


I get to murder people?
o f c o u r s e


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

i'mma head out this out of context crap hurts lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

This meeting goes 'till 4 jdkxms


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

two can play at the "not PG 13" game


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Do y’all have enough uncrustables prepped?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> non-pg-13 Jackbox is quite fun


no leave me out of that


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

hm


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

Those are some... uhhhh answers


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

_*Guys we're almost to 3k*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no leave me out of that


Count me in of that


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*Guys we're almost to 3k*_


hype


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

who gave me a gold


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*Guys we're almost to 3k*_


PogU


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

oh boy


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

_how the *HECK DID I WIN?!*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

I’ve got a good deer pic for y’all’s


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

ay ay ay one more page


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

3K SOON HYPE BANDWAGON


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

Yall really had me think I could live to 3000


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

almost uncrustable time


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

3000


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yall really had me think I could live to 3000


sorry?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

I got some uncrustables
partly thawed


----------



## Chris (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> how is Vrisnem ok with this


I'm not a total buzzkill, y'know!! 


Saltyy said:


> as an american I throw your tea in the ocean


BRB: banning Saltyy. 


Origami said:


> i have a great meme for this but it'd get me banned


 
Send to Vrisnem#2654 ty



Kurb said:


> it’s not direct tbt which means it’s ok


Unless the Stream ventures into adult territory—_which this isn't_—then it's fine.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

I will be the fisrt to comment


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

Page 3k hype!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

3K 3K 3K 3K 3K


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

code is MDOU


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

almost to 3k wohoo


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

yeye


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

AYYYY


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)

streams laggy, gonna take a break


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

ALMOST TIME LET'S GOOO


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm not a total buzzkill, y'know!!
> 
> BRB: banning Saltyy.
> 
> ...


yay I now cannot be stopped from sudokuing


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

3000


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)

3000!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

3K YASS


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

wow im really about to send vrisnem a really unfunny meme


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

3 deer for 3k


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

WE DID IT BOIS


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

30000 ayyy
also join pls


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

yay 3k!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

Page 3k party!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

spam the chat with pancakes


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

oh yeeeaahh I was second


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Uncrustable time to gorge


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Chris (Aug 31, 2020)

Reminder not to spam so I don't have to close the thread thank you! <3


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

I hope y’all have enough uncrustables cuz I’ve got a group of like 50 with me


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

After this we’ll go back to Quiplasu


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

we gucci fellas


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> After this we’ll go back to Quiplasu


you'll want to see the meme im about to send


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

alright 3k hype over?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

The stream is offline again


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

And these guys are extra hungry


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

stream onlinen't


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

FINGER HURT


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> FINGER HURT


ouchie


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)

the stream just pulled a dead


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> stream onlinen't


it’s back now, thou


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ouchie


painted my nails and now my finger burns a little so oopsie


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

after this round imma head out to finish up a tiny bit of hw i have
also gonna make the kahoot and play ac


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Can you guess what I’m having for dinner


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Can you guess what I’m having for dinner


*uncrustable*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Code is PIOW
Gonna take a break after this


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

yeehaw


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

ok


----------



## Chris (Aug 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Can you guess what I’m having for dinner


Are you finally trying venison?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Code is PIOW
> Gonna take a break after this


is that for quiplash or whatever


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Count me out of this quiplash


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> is that for quiplash or whatever


yea


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Are you finally trying venison?


(0(n )0 ) the guys I run with REALLY don’t like venison...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

Please don't lag...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> is that for quiplash or whatever


Yep
Later tonight we’ll start jack boxing again


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

I don't love uncrustables


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I don't love uncrustables


D:


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

the heck the audience do-


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> D:


Jelly isn't my thing


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

I've never had an uncrustable


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I don't love uncrustables


am sad

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



Seastar said:


> I've never had an uncrustable


g et ouT


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Jelly isn't my thing


oh, fair


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

Well, it has gone back to unwatchable lag now.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> g et ouT


...I haven’t either


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

_*ey who took my 'i'm gay' answer from earlier*_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh, fair


If it weren't for the jelly id love them
Although I did have some like hazelnut ones that were good


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



ohare01 said:


> If it weren't for the jelly id love them
> Although I did have some like hazelnut ones that were good


I think they have all PB ones but idk


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 313242
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020
> 
> ...


wh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> wh


there's a little situation


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 313242
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020
> 
> ...


gibe


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> gibe


the children or the sandwich


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> the children or the sandwich


_*the sandwich are you insane*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

I WILL let y’all know if I try venison tho (I can’t guarantee if I’ll ever but on the VERY rare occasion we do go to some restaurant that has interesting dishes-I almost got to try alligator once)


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> the children or the sandwich


Yes


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

Round 3 better not be a comic because uhhhhh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

what is happen


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*the sandwich are you insane*_


----------



## Chris (Aug 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Please don't lag...


Yeah, I haven't seen any of the results.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

weenie hut jr

lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

uncrustables ew


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> weenie hut jr
> 
> lol


Spongebob


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> uncrustables ew


you are like the polar opposite of me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you are like the polar opposite of me


prove it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> prove it


don't like uncrustables
uh 
uh
and yeah


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> _*ey who took my 'i'm gay' answer from earlier*_


Vrisnem


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> don't like uncrustables
> uh
> uh
> and yeah


no


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> uncrustables ew


get out


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> get out


i was forced to eat them at lunch


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

It froze completely for me at round 3


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> i was forced to eat them at lunch


nvm I get it that's why I dislike pizza


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> i was forced to eat them at lunch


this isn't a lie I was forced to eat it because nUtRiTiOn and I hated it ;-;


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> i was forced to eat them at lunch


I guess that’s why I hate  Oscar Meyer anything (either that or I don’t like heavily processed stuff but I recall that we’d ONLY get Oscar Meyer hotdogs for the longest time)


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

@Seastar Stop winning or else i’ll have to do a divine intervention


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

I hate ham


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> this isn't a lie I was forced to eat it because nUtRiTiOn and I hated it ;-;


uncrustables
for nutrition
huh


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

mk im gonna start making the kahoot

start throwing out suggestions for what i should put in here


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I hate ham


I only like regular ham

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> uncrustables
> for nutrition
> huh


yeah I don't know what they were thinking


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I hate ham


I can tolerate it but on Christmas the way to go is brisket or prime rib


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> @Seastar Stop winning or else i’ll have to do a divine intervention


I don't even know how I'm winning.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

Yeah okay I'm bored I'mma draw and write


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

is there anyone who hates mac and cheese


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> is there anyone who hates mac and cheese


Love the stuff


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I can tolerate it but on Christmas the way to go is brisket or prime rib


I can only handle that fancy carved ham but that crappy sandwhich meat ew

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



Saltyy said:


> is there anyone who hates mac and cheese


It's okay


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> is there anyone who hates mac and cheese


Reading that made me hungry...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

_*Peas and grill cheese are gross tho*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

I like processed cheese


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> @Seastar Stop winning or else i’ll have to do a divine intervention


you are jELLY


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> _*Peas and grill cheese are gross tho*_


Peas yes


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I like processed cheese


begone forum dweller


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

_*i don't like french toast*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> begone forum dweller


I'm like a fungus I'll grow on your toe


----------



## Chris (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> is there anyone who hates mac and cheese


Love it. I'm lactose intolerant and still can't resist mac and cheese.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

It’s forza images time


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

_I don't like mayo or ketchup._


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm like a fungus I'll grow on your toe


i will die u


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Love it. I'm lactose intolerant and still can't resist mac and cheese.


I am so sorry


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _I don't like mayo or ketchup._


ketchup i can understand, but

mayo?!


----------



## Chris (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I am so sorry


Why sorry?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Why sorry?


Lactose intolerance


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i will die u


come at me I fear nothing no more


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> _*Peas and grill cheese are gross tho*_


Cursed combination


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

I get these every hour
_every hour_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> come at me I fear nothing no more


well now I’m not doing it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 313253
> I get these every hour
> _every hour_


context please


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> ketchup i can understand, but
> 
> mayo?!


Oh weird, that's the opposite of what I hear everyone say lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> well now I’m not doing it


okay wow cop out


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

_i have no idea where i'm going with this kahoot_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> _i have no idea where i'm going with this kahoot_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> context please


I get tune rewards for publishing a tune that does well.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh weird, that's the opposite of what I hear everyone say lol


yeah, i've always hated ketchup. i'm literally almost the exact same as pearl lol


----------



## Chris (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Lactose intolerance


Other than it conflicting with my love of cheese it's not so bad. There are a lot of decent non-dairy alternatives that are pretty good, but real cheese just can't be replaced.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> _*i don't like french toast*_


me either


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

hjmmm


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Peas yes


wtf are you serious?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Other than it conflicting with my love of cheese it's not so bad. There are a lot of decent non-dairy alternatives that are pretty good, but real cheese just can't be replaced.


Welp

a life without cheese is a sad one.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 313254hjmmm


_lies_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> wtf are you serious?


I meant like I hate peas but not grilled cheese 

peas succ


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> wtf are you serious?


_*I love grilled cheese shush*_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 313254hjmmm


BRUH LMAO


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

I'm gonna do a sig shoutout and include only the best people


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

grill cheez g u d


----------



## Chris (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Welp
> 
> a life without cheese is a sad one.


That's why I take the risk and eat it anyway. Sometimes it goes okay. Other times I end up seriously regretting it.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

send basement wiki link again so I can edit some stuffs


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*I love grilled cheese shush*_


nasty


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> nasty


peas are, not grilled cheese


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> nasty


no u


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I meant like I hate peas but not grilled cheese
> 
> peas succ


oh good I was gonna lose it peas are nasty


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

“Braking distance: FAILED!”
Wow!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> oh good I was gonna lose it peas are nasty


this is true


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

aight shoutouts done


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

In my defense my elementary school made the kids who couldn't afford lunch eat cheese sandwiches I was one of those kids for a bit therefore I stay away from grill cheese.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> aight shoutouts done


put yourself on the list


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm gonna do a sig shoutout and include only the best people


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> aight shoutouts done


but you are one of the best wdym


----------



## Chris (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> peas are, not grilled cheese


If I could ban garden peas from existence I would.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> but you are one of the best wdym


I’m right here my guy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> If I could ban garden peas from existence I would.


ban spiders


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


>


tomato


----------



## Chris (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ban spiders


Those too. Ick.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> _*i don't like french toast*_


The murder deer squad disapprove


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’m right here my guy


you are too
and I'm a *girl*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

I’m gonna do a game if among us in a few 
Blow up my notifs


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

I wanna be taken there


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Those too. Ick.


I feel for you with the flying spider problems


----------



## Chris (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 313261
> I wanna be taken there



Pretty. 

Now I'm craving fries.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 313261
> I wanna be taken there


OH i know where that is

That's in Sedona AZ
(i'm an az represent lol)


----------



## Chris (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I feel for you with the flying spider problems


I never did find it the next day.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

French toast>waffles>pancakes so says the herd


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I never did find it the next day.


you could make a two sentence horror story with that


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I never did find it the next day.


Flying spiders? Mate, the year’s already bad.








also,


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Flying spiders? Mate, the year’s already bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you legend


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> you legend


And that’s done and dusted.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> And that’s done and dusted.


kurb finally did it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


>


kinda slaps ngl


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> kinda slaps ngl


Yes

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

...I never did get over my migraine.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Yes
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020


bruh I love that video


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

i tried making jyugo


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i tried making jyugo


omg Jyugtopus


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i tried making jyugo


_Show_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

hhhhhh September HYPE


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> hhhhhh September HYPE


----------



## Chris (Aug 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> hhhhhh September HYPE


Is September a good thing?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 313266


Why did you comment with this


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Why did you comment with this


I saw it and was like "Matty"


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Is September a good thing?


Foraging starts in full force in NH so I’m going to be using Arctin a LOT MORE and here in Evwirt we get spider crabs


----------



## Chris (Aug 31, 2020)

I almost used the TBT Fair's "accepted" react on @FrogslimeOfficial's post about eating deer by mistake.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I almost used the TBT Fair's "accepted" react on @FrogslimeOfficial's post about eating deer by mistake.


that is my entry for the entire fair
that's it


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> hhhhhh September HYPE


And it’s gonna be my birthday September too : D


----------



## Chris (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> that is my entry for the entire fair
> that's it


I now suddenly regret that we didn't run a cooking event this year.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I now suddenly regret that we didn't run a cooking event this year.


Uh-oh.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I now suddenly regret that we didn't run a cooking event this year.


(0(λ )0 )


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

I woulda made Jell-O pinwheels
But instead it's deer fat


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I woulda made Jell-O pinwheels
> But instead it's deer fat


Make the pinwheels


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Make the pinwheels


I was thinking about it today so maybe


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I was thinking about it today so maybe


Just anything except stuff from deer


----------



## Chris (Aug 31, 2020)

Will give an animated shooting star collectible to whoever delivers me a venison madras.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I now suddenly regret that we didn't run a cooking event this year.


Cooking event?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

nothing in September to hype about ;;


----------



## Chris (Aug 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Cooking event?


In previous TBT Fairs and our Christmas events we have had cooking/baking challenges.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Will give an animated shooting star collectible to whoever delivers me a venison madras.


I already have one earned so an extra isn’t needed k thanks bye


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Will give an animated shooting star collectible to whoever delivers me a venison madras.


----------



## Chris (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


>


I can't eat a photograph.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> In previous TBT Fairs and our Christmas events we have had cooking/baking challenges.


Man, you’ve probably heard hundreds of cooking cereals jokes already


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I can't eat a photograph.


wow get with the times then


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I can't eat a photograph.


I'm sure there's a way to do it


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

mmm edible food


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

I swear that photograph is edible


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


>


For fear of angering my companions that looks kinda good ngl


----------



## Chris (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> wow get with the times then



I'm old remember.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

if anyone needs help on cpr I got the perfect training video


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> For fear of angering my companions that looks kinda good ngl


I will be sending this to the tbt newspaper.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> if anyone needs help on cpr I got the perfect training video


Is it Staying Alive


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

My mom thinks you can't be having a migraine unless you're seeing spots. ...I think she's wrong.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I will be sending this to the tbt newspaper.


I don’t think we have one-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Is it Staying Alive


it's
well
no
quite the opposite actually


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> if anyone needs help on cpr I got the perfect training video


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> it's
> well
> no
> quite the opposite actually


Highway to Hell by AC/DC?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

I already posted it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Highway to Hell by AC/DC?


someone's neck gets snapped but sure sure


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> My mom thinks you can't be having a migraine unless you're seeing spots. ...I think she's wrong.


_It's not even listed on Google, mother.


_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _It's not even listed on Google, mother.
> View attachment 313270_


Bruh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Welp...looks like I don’t want to try it after all


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> someone's neck gets snapped but sure sure


It’s probably bad i already know what video you’re talking about


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> It’s probably bad i already know what video you’re talking about


wait what?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Bruh


Plus I'm pretty sure I'm experiencing the first 3 of those


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Show_


it's my pfp lol


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _It's not even listed on Google, mother.
> View attachment 313270_


Probably some self diagnosis thing old people use


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

red lobster biscuits yum


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> red lobster biscuits yum


As a murder deer I agree with this statement


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 313269


um


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wait what?






Because there’s always someone that has to get offended with these, it’s a training dummy relax


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

...although i do have a drawing of Jyugo in progress


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Because there’s always someone that has to get offended with these, it’s a training dummy relax


DANG IT THAT'S THE ONE I WAS TALKING ABOUT


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

ive been procrastinating


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

I’m hungry


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ive been procrastinating


_Me too with all my drawing ideas ahhh_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Me too with all my drawing ideas ahhh_


it's almost done but I've been holding off on finishing it ahhh
plus it might not even look that good


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> DANG IT THAT'S THE ONE I WAS TALKING ABOUT


Am i hip with the kids yet


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Am i hip with the kids yet


you're getting there


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Am i hip with the kids yet


no you old man


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no you old man


: ((((((

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



ohare01 said:


> it's almost done but I've been holding off on finishing it ahhh
> plus it might not even look that good


Aw, well even if it doesn’t look good at least you were able to practice


----------



## Chris (Aug 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Am i hip with the kids yet


Aren't you technically one of the kids?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> : ((((((
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020
> 
> ...


you're totally older than me
and hmm

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> Aren't you technically one of the kids?


no
he's
187


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Probably some self diagnosis thing old people use


I'm under the impression it's just specifically one of her symptoms and she thinks everyone has that.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

I made a DHL shirt in New Horizons


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I made a DHL shirt in New Horizons


?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ?


what about that do you not understand


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

After 2 hours of procrastination,


i am back


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Aren't you technically one of the kids?


Yea, i’m just not hip with them


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what about that do you not understand


the letters


----------



## Chris (Aug 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm under the impression it's just specifically one of her symptoms and she thinks everyone has that.


That would be a migraine with aura. You can also experience migraines without aura.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> the letters


dhl is a shipping service


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> dhl is a shipping service


g
thx


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

forget early 2000s-early 2010's starter pack
i'm making a basement dweller starter pack


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> forget early 2000s-early 2010's starter pack
> i'm making a basement dweller starter pack


do it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> forget early 2000s-early 2010's starter pack
> i'm making a basement dweller starter pack


oh right I was gonna do that lmao
you can take the wheel though


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh right I was gonna do that lmao
> you can take the wheel though





Saltyy said:


> do it


I'm making it right now lol


----------



## Chris (Aug 31, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> i'm making a basement dweller starter pack


I am curious to see this.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

I have a thunderstorm... great...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

im
tireD


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 31, 2020)

Wait a minute the inklings are back


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Wait a minute the inklings are back


jyugo octo jyugo octo


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Wait a minute the inklings are back


I'm an Octoling


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm an Octoling


Ah yes how racist of me

The inklings and octolings are back


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Ah yes how racist of me
> 
> The inklings and octolings are back


how dARE YOU
_*YOU MONSTER HOW COULD YOU FORGOT THE OCTOLING*_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> how dARE YOU
> _*YOU MONSTER HOW COULD YOU FORGOT THE OCTOLING*_


_Ahh i’m sORRY DONT CANCEL ME ON TWITTER DOT COM_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Ahh i’m sORRY DONT CANCEL ME ON TWITTER DOT COM_


_TOO LATE I'M CANCELING YOU ON TWITTER DOT COM *RIGHT N O W*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Ahh i’m sORRY DONT CANCEL ME ON TWITTER DOT COM_


#PNJIsOverParty


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> #PNJIsOverParty


_SPREAD THE WORD_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

What have I done-


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What have I done-


_We are canceling my best friend on Twitter dot com for being racist towards octoling_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

I’m fine

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



ohare01 said:


> _We are canceling my best friend on Twitter dot com for being racist towards octoling_


I have a twitter account
_Show tweet_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’m fine


cancel Josuke on twitterdotcom he is racist towards oCTOLINGS


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’m fine
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020
> 
> ...


...wait


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _TOO LATE I'M CANCELING YOU ON TWITTER DOT COM *RIGHT N O W*_





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> #PNJIsOverParty


_NOOOOO MY REPUTATION IS IN SHAMBLES_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> cancel Josuke on twitterdotcom he is racist towards oCTOLINGS




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300558338246299648


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _NOOOOO MY REPUTATION IS IN SHAMBLES_


_YOU DID THIS TO YOURSELF_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300558338246299648


What am I looking at?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300558338246299648


*Canceled*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What am I looking at?


art


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What am I looking at?


nanbaka boy


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> nanbaka boy


nanbaka be like


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> nanbaka be like


I don't know what this means but it's amazing


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I don't know what this means but it's amazing


eight bit


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> nanbaka be like


2 bit


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> 2 bit


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

scp-049 has breached containment


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

it's finished
I tried my best hopefully yall like it lol
(and sry bout the watermark I used a starter pack maker website and didn't realize it was there until after I finished it and I don't want to go back and make a new one without a watermark : PPPP)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> it's finished
> I tried my best hopefully yall like it lol
> (and sry bout the watermark I used a starter pack maker website and didn't realize it was there until after I finished it and I don't want to go back and make a new one without a watermark : PPPP)
> View attachment 313283


PERFECT


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

Okay, I'm going to sleep now. Bye!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay, I'm going to sleep now. Bye!


Night!


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

I return


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I return


we’re do8ng some basement jackbox soon


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Ok
rip i missed 3k but at least i experienced 1and 2


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> it's finished
> I tried my best hopefully yall like it lol
> (and sry bout the watermark I used a starter pack maker website and didn't realize it was there until after I finished it and I don't want to go back and make a new one without a watermark : PPPP)
> View attachment 313283


I feel attacked


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Inkling and octoling makers


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

cults cults cults


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

I thought I heard caramel tea


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I thought I heard caramel tea


wha


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

It was something else when someone mentioned it outside


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

i want die, the iconic mii character of rtgame


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 313294
> i want die, the iconic mii character of rtgame


wwhy


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Iconic looks like a mess


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

I was busy doing my dream prompt lol.

@Seastar y’all’s might want to check it out


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

I need to finish magazine then dream prompt then last minute change my aesthetic before fair ends


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

i’m so tired


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Time to look up squid references later for dream prompt


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

doing nail polish was a mistake much like myself


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> doing nail polish was a mistake much like myself


did it get all over your fingers


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

I want to paint nails again
hhhhh
I used to have a lot of nail polish, but idk what happened to them


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> did it get all over your fingers


What’s with your title


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i’m so tired


i need you to stay awake for 9 minutes it’s important

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> What’s with your title


soon


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> did it get all over your fingers


no it burns my cuticles

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



Enxssi said:


> soon


you're pulling an Origami aren't you


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I want to paint nails again
> hhhhh
> I used to have a lot of nail polish, but idk what happened to them


last time I painted my nails i found hannah montana nail polish
i forget that one of my sisters had a hannah montana obsession


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> last time I painted my nails i found hannah montana nail polish
> i forget that one of my sisters had a hannah montana obsession


hannah montana
hm
my favorite color


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

the gif is too slow how do I fix it
does it work
were my efforts worth it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> the gif is too slow how do I fix it
> does it work
> were my efforts worth it


_beautiful_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> the gif is too slow how do I fix it
> does it work
> were my efforts worth it


Yes


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> the gif is too slow how do I fix it
> does it work
> were my efforts worth it


smiling fox furry kurb is my favourite kurb


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

@Kurb


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

i'm gonna make that early 2000's-early 2010's starter pack now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> smiling *fox *furry kurb is my favourite kurb


what


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what


looks more like a fox-wolf villager than a cat in enx style dont you agree


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> looks more like a fox-wolf villager than a cat in enx style dont you agree


Kurb is a fox now to avoid copyright infringement


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

he run


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 313300
> he run


is this a cry for help


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

i like kurbalicious' eyes here


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Running Fox


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> is this a cry for help


No Kurb does that to me too


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No Kurb does that to me too


ah yes
Kurb's not a killer
he's a serial one


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> is this a cry for help


a cry for *h*elp? no of cours*e* not lo*l*. i don’t know what made you think it is just from the *p*ost


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

I shall TT to get the remaining stags and enjoy the fireworks


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

i come in multiple forms so it would be harder to nail me to one design like you can for kurbalicious maximus


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ah yes
> Kurb's not a killer
> he's a serial one


He tried to shoot me to give Vris venison


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

dang darn it he’s sleeping


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> He tried to shoot me to give Vris venison





Kurb said:


> This is the LockPickingLawyer, and today, we’re going to kill a deer so a mod can have something to eat. So we’re just gonna wanna slowly place the shell into the gun. Alright, so it clicked, and that means it’s loaded. We now have to gently press down in the triggeer, and now the deer is dead! Thank you for watching, goodbye.


Here’s the quote for anyone interested


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> a cry for *h*elp? no of cours*e* not lo*l*. i don’t know what made you think it is just from the *p*ost


r/im14andthisisdeep


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> r/im14andthisisdeep


a h


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

anywho gonna get myself a karen haircut


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

base form



"awakened" form



form 3 (not yet seen in the field)



true form 25%


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Lockpickinglawyer breaks his lockpick


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> true form 25%


I do not like this


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 313303
> base form
> View attachment 313304
> "awakened" form
> ...


That’s you at 25%? I’m terrified at what you look like at 100%


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

How does 100% look like


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That’s you at 25%? I’m terrified at what you look like at 100%


gotta go to 50% and 75% first


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That’s you at 25%? I’m terrified at what you look like at 100%


top secret footage of 100%


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> the gif is too slow how do I fix it
> does it work
> were my efforts worth it


you're welcome


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> gotta go to 50% and 75% first


*slides two quarters* hurry up


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Slides a dime


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

I CAN'T-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

clockwise is 10x smart than me


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *slides two quarters* hurry up


we gotta do the filler first
be patient
form 100% will be here on the final day
the 7th


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> gotta go to 50% and 75% first


Didn’t you go 100% on me last week?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> we gotta do the filler first
> be patient
> form 100% will be here on the final day
> the 7th


I have
the perfect image for that


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> cockwise is 10x smart than me


edit your post right now


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I have
> the perfect image for that


slide me it on discord for review


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> edit your post right now


hhhh that's like the third time it's happened


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Ok
But we are curious


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> edit your post right now


did i ever mention where that typo first appeared
i clowned her heavily for it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> did i ever mention where that typo first appeared
> i clowned her heavily for it


fun fact it actually happened in Hunger Games and Enx found it first.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> did i ever mention where that typo first appeared
> i clowned her heavily for it


i thought I was there
but do tell


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Typo of my user?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Typo of my user?


yea
"cockwise"


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> yea
> "cockwise"


chicken yeah hahahahah


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i thought I was there
> but do tell


too lazy to find it but she made the error in dms ln


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> chicken yeah hahahahah


hahahaa
chicken...yeah.......


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> too lazy to find it but she made the error in dms ln


there's a search function ya know


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)

chickenwise....
_oh yeah... totally just that_


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

I saw it
Now I crave for chicken


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

ok no more mentions of roostersmart


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> there's a search function ya know


silence
50% debuts

september 2nd
be ready


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I saw it
> Now I crave for chicken


not what i was thinking but k


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

We will be ready


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> silence
> 50% debuts
> 
> september 2nd
> be ready


that's-


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> silence
> 50% debuts
> 
> september 2nd
> be ready


September 2
_why is everything happening that day. _
very ominous


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

haha




bromare


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> that's-


thats the day of 50%


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> September 2
> _why is everything happening that day. _
> very ominous


that is a special day


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

hhhh school starts on the 2nd for me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> thats the day of 50%


also something else


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> also something else


many other things


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

you divide things in 2 to get halves

50% is half power

don't you see?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> many other things


idk if I can reveal
but
it's special


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Now I have to wait for my schoolwork so I can do it immediately


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> you divide things in 2 to get halves
> 
> 50% is half power
> 
> don't you see?


no we all failed that's why we hang out in a basement


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> no we all failed that's why we hang out in a basement


silence fujoshi this is important


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> silence fujoshi this is important


D:<


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

How many here have a fandom account still for the wiki


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

a preview


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> idk if I can reveal
> but
> it's special


maybe ask josuke

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



Origami said:


> View attachment 313314
> a preview


oh no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

I can just show it right now if I wanna


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I can just show it right now if I wanna


do it and september 8th comes a lot faster


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> do it and september 8th comes a lot faster


aight who wants to see his 50% form


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

@Enxssi
its past the time in your title
what does it mean


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

50 is a emoji


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> aight who wants to see his 50% form


you really want me to leave that bad lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> you really want me to leave that bad lol


mmmmmmmmicrowave


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> you really want me to leave that bad lol


pls don't


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Enxssi
> its past the time in your title
> what does it mean


h̡̧̧̡̡̡̧̢̢̨̡̧̡̡̛͔̯͇̭̺͖̞̭̗̻̮̗͔̺̫̟̮̭̤͉̰̭̬͖͍̣͎̻̖̼̭͙̥̣̖̰̫̟̤͕͇̦͔͇͕͕͉̖͈̖̪̤̗̤̼̠̗̝̬̦̫̘̤͔͓̘̝̪̼͈̘̗̹̙̜͖͓̯̭͖̪̼̮̹̼̘͖͎͇͖͍̠͔͎͉͈̲͓͕͙̤͕̪̯͔͎͎̣͇̼̟͔͙͈̱̫̝̰̪̞̯̦̝͙͓̰̭̞̼̜͙͒̓͋́͋̉́́̾͑͐̾̆̔̌̈͋̿͗̌̇̃͗͂̍͒͗͛̍̌̊͐̍͊̀̉̉̋̅̃̓͛̇͂͌̓͌̓̏̓̆̑̆̈́̈̔̂͂̈́̑̾̃̄̀̄̀͛̔̀̇̏̿͐̇̓̓̌̾̈́̃̐͐̿̒̌̒̄̔̿͊̑̆̅͂̂̎̓̎͌̒̃̀̀̀͋̓͊̓̾̽̀͊͌̊́̔̽͑̈́̈́͑̊̈͗̽͒̌̽̑͐̌͋̄̈͗̓̿͘͘̕͘̚̚̚͟͜͟͟͢͟͜͜͢͟͡͞͠͝͝͡͡͡͝͡͡͞͠ͅͅͅḩ̨̧̧̡̧̢̧̧̡̨̧̢̡̧̢̢̢̧̧̡̨̡̡̨̨̢̨̨̧̢̡̧̛̛̛͇̤͚͇̥̘͚͎̝̰̜̤̹̝͎̻͎̫͈̝͙̱̭̤͉͓̞͍̭͖̼̞̗͇͍̘̱̣̱͍̱͇͉͕̲̻̮͕̝͚͎̹͚̱̖̫̩̝̖̫̥͈̻̱̳̮͇̙̥̖̭͉͕͕̩̣̤̼͍̬͈̗̠̻̹̙͙͍̯͚͚̞̜̝̰̼͚͈̖̝̯̯̝̹͖̟͕͓̱̖̭͖̰̦͚̹̰̹̩̠̘̣͓̗̼̯̮͇̻͇͇̮̤̘̥̜̬̤̳̺͔̪̹̮͖͈̮͔͔̺̦͍̰̪̯̰̼̠͔̦̻͇̼͍̺̤͕̳͔͍̳̭̗̬͓̫͇̟̜̤̖͇͙̜̲͇͇̟̤͔͇͙̭̺͚̻̱̪̯̜̰̩̤̲͍͈̳̱̪̱̦͓̰̼͕͉̦̮̳̙̼̫̹͇̥͎̩̱̺͇͎͎̻͛̓̾̽̏̎͋̽͐͒̃̄̅͊̑̑͑̈̒̾̍͂͗̌̓̆́͐̀̋̔́̔͛̀́̑̓̏̿̾̋̋̈́͑̒̍̒̈̍̎͑̿̿̂̀̒̍̈́̄̋̊̏̽͌͗̂̎̅̌͐̔̑̂̈́̒̾͊̌̾̆̋̃̄̋͆͗̉̈̅͗̈͂͒̓́̋̊́̀̉͐̊̒̈̀̓́̇̍̏̀́̒́̏̆̔̈̆̈́̿͐̐̔̑̎̓͂̉͊̋̀̐̆̓̾́̽͑̇͂̀̂́̃̊̆̎̌͌̐̐́̾̓̄͗̓̀̿͐͛͌̍̄͑̍̒̄́̀̎̐̍̽̋̒͋͊̈̿̔͊̆̔̀̂̒̓̈͒̃̇̑͂͛́̌̐͌̆̅͊̀̿͑̇̓̄͋̅̔͂̉́̋̿͑̌̓́̒́̏̐̇̽̊̋̈̃̈͑̏͊͐̂̓̾̈́̈́̀̊̓͑̄́̓͘̚̕͘̕͘̕̕͘̚͘̚̕̚̚͘̕̚̕͢͜͜͜͢͢͜͜͜͟͟͜͜͟͟͜͟͢͜͟͢͜͢͢͟͢͢͟͢͜͡͡͠͡͡͞͝͞͠͡͡͠͠͝͠͠͠͠͝͠͝͠͠͠͞͝͝͝͠͠ͅͅͅͅͅb̢̨̡̧̧̨̨̨̨̢̢̢̡̨̡̢̢̢̧̡̨̢̨̧̧̡̛̛̛̛̛̰̭̱͍̼̜̞̰̦̻̼͓͎̟̙̣̱͉̠͖̻̬̩̣̰̯͓̠̟͖̫̟̗͍̝̦̺͎̥̩̳̠͍̞̱̣̩̪̘̤̞͖̪͔̬̲̟͓̪͙͇͙̻̗̹̮̺͔̣̦̮͖̙͚̻̖͈͈͍͚̞̰̺̞͙̟̩̘̙͎̪͉̪̲̞̫͈̤̦̥͍͕̮̳̬̱̮̠̫̥͚̯̬̘̞̟̝͉̠͖̱͉̲̠̥̺̜̪̭͖̟̜̫̲̫̜̦̼̹͕̭͎̪͎̪͚͙̗̫̗̦͎̝̼̗̝̻̻̪̻̄͂̒͐͆͋̈́̾̅͑͊͋́͊͋̒̿͂̌͒̄̽̅͂̿͊́́̑̽̊̈̈́͐̀̄͋̿̌̆́̐̋͒͂̀̽̈̅̓̌̍̊̅̉̽̽̋̓̑̇̀̿̃̏͑̋̃̅̇̄̓͛̿̉̀͐̂̈́͋̔̍̊͋͐͑͑̎̉̓́̀͒̉̔̈̈͋̆͒̋̑̐̀̔̅̂͋̎͗̏́͗͊̾̄̈̐͗̉̂͊̃́͑́̋̏͐͒̐̊̿͑͑́̋́̐̆͒͗̍̐̈́̓̋͊͆̂̀͋͛͌̍̀́̄̈́͐̌̔̅́̑̍͋͂͌̄́̓̅͂̅̐̐͒́̀̃͛̔̅̚̕͘̚̕͘̕̚̚͘̕͟͟͜͟͜͢͜͜͜͟͢͟͟͢͜͢͟͢͜͢͡͠͞͝͝͞͞͠͝͝͡ͅͅͅͅͅb̡̡̡̨̡̡̛̹̹̠̜̼͇͇͓̮̗̣̗̙͎̖̩̻̖̱͓̬̘̫͔̠͓̗̬̗̹͓̭͙̜͓̫̭̣̠̪̝̤̫̹̹̤̠̣͖̣̙̮̜͇̦̬̘͎̻̭͍̠̽̒̒̎̀̏̊̋̅͑̾͊͗͂͆̄̊̋̇̍̉̉͆͋́̌̅̇̿͊̆́͑̐̅͆́͋̉̃̊̌͂̽̑͒̄̑̈́̍́̍̎̂̌͆͋̚̚͘͘̚͟͢͟͟͟͜͞͝͠͝͡͡͞͡͡͝͞h̢̡̧̢̧̨̢̨̢̧̧̢̨̢̧̨̧̡̨̡̢̨̨̢̢̢̢̢̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̜͉̭͕͚̱̻͙͇̝͉̼̼͎̺̝̫͔̪̝̹̭̹̜̜̼̜̘̮͍̯̬̺͓̮̦̘̫̯͙̩̖̰͍͔͇͕̠͍̳̲̞̟͔̰͍̤̣̩̞̻̖͎̻̜͎̣̭̲̞͖͚͚̜̘̳͙̖̰̰̣̺̭̩̼̫̥̦̲͙̯̦̜̠̩̰̭͙̪̰͉͉̘͈͈͉̳̯̤̗̦̫͖̩̩̤͍̣͎̮̪͚̩͈͎̣̬̦̳̙̦̰̪̺̤̦̹̞̤̟̬̠͈̬̟̙̮̤̺̟̰̭͚̻̱͈͇̪̙̭̰̻̺̜̖̲͍̤͇̣͈̟͓͕̪̘͉̮̤̰̬͉̺͍̯͓͍͉̖̯̼̪̱̥͖̫̮͕͎̳͙͓̝̭̙̳̜̠̟̠̳̱̞̺̞͉̦͕̺̦͓̤̩͇̝͉̯̪̬̫̻͎̬̙̩͔͙̖̗̺̹̪͇̭͚͎̺̝̱̤̺͕̗̻̝̹̱̤̩̳̼̫̱̱̗̙̺͔̝̰̱̭̜̦̟̪̩̜̲͖̯̘̙̪̺͇̘͓͎͎͖̲̯̝̣̜̠̼̬͙̺͎̟̱̳̜̯̝͇̰͔̙̣͈̹̤̤̬̰͔͖̖̣͇̺̻͍̰̻͎͙͈͉̲̀́̔͂̽͛͐̃̆̌̽̽̾͋̋̿͐̃͐̅̈́̒̑͆̀́͌̍͒̿̽̇̌͗͂̂̀̇̾͛̃͊̋̽̽̐̏̾͛̓̈́͊̄̽̑͒̽͆̎̏͊̏̒͒͊͂̄̑̒̓̊̆̅̐̒̅̍̋̔̀̆̈̓͂̎͛̅̅̀͂̐̈́̊̇̏̓͒̄̏̅̑̋͑̈́̄͌̂̌̑̃̀̏͛̌̃̔̾͒̏͋̃̃́͌͑̌͊͑̓̑́͛̓̐̇̆̒̽̍͌͛̂̔͊͗́̓̀̌̎͊̀͛͋̋͒̈̉̾͒̿̄̔̄̏̌̒͋́̇̊̈́̄̑̈́̾̑̽́̏̈̑͒̈́͒̀͆̍̐͂͑͑̏́̉̀̋͐̾̆͐́͋͂̈͑̾̇̎̓̉̎́̎̍͒̐͛̍́̓͆͆̾̆̑͊̅̋̒̈̂̐̇̏̈̐̅͑͗̓͂͒̾̉̔͂̌̆̊̐̀͋͋͗̃̌́̾͆̀͛̀̐̑̂̑̊̓͋͌͛̋͂̍̊͊͂͐͐̄̊͑̈́̒̋́̌͂̅̈́̋̄̄̊̔͒̊́͌͒͂̓̉̇̔̄̌͐̈́̇̏͑̍̂̑͊̐͌̈́̒͐̇͆̑̌̿̾̇̄͊̄͊̋͛̏̊̎̕̚̚͘͘̚̚̚̕͘̚̕̕͘͘̚̚͘͘̚̚͘̕͘̕͢͟͢͟͟͟͢͢͜͜͜͟͟͢͟͜͟͟͢͜͢͜͢͢͢͢͜͝͝͠͠͡͝͞͝͝͞͠͠͞͝͝͡͠͞͞͠͠͝͠͝͝͠͡͡͠͠ͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅt̡̢̡̨̡̧̧̢̢̧̡̧̨̡̨̢̨̧̢̨̢̨̡̧̨̨̢̡̡̢̢̢̨̧̧̡̧̨̢̨̨̨̢̨̢̨̡̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̻̹̦͇͎̞̙̮̙͔̯͍͕̗̤̖̠̘̞̹͉̙̻͓̫͓̬̱̱̖̖̭͚͖͖̟̣̯̱̩͖̬̙͔͕̠̣̲̥̝̼͓̹̰̲̯͇͇̮͚̖͓̩̰̣͙̞̳̜͓̣͎̤͇̟̮̩̺̻̩̪̯͎̮͙͍̩̤͖̹̜͓̻͉̮̥͓̞̩͉̭̹̣̪͈̰̠̯͖̼̪͇̜̠̹̩̦͎͕͔͈͇̝̗̜͕̻͓̩͉̞̘̥͙͚̜̲͇̤̟͉͖̭͇͉̠̠̲͍̳̦̰̬̗͙̖̘͉͇͇͖̱͇̘̲̯͍̥̭̮̫̭̱̺̤̝͇̝̲͕͈̪͙͎̹̳̳̠̥̠̰͈̠̩̱̰̻̫̹͙̭̣̝͎̹͉͚͕͉̼̝̘̫̩̖̻̪̯̖̻̼͕̺̹̭͓̰̝̳͉̘͍̺͓͍̼̞̭͈̱̳͚̰̺͉̲̞̙̝̘̲̬͇̯̬̤͖͇̹͕͚̤͕͇̺̦̫͓̝̺̠̱̻̩̪̙͕͇̲̹̜̥̯̖̖͔͍̩̤̳̩̟͇̩͉͉̞͔͉̟̥̜̰̼̘̦̦̫̝̠͔̻̠̭̞͉̗͎͓̬͔̪̬̖̠̮̙͓̥͓̩͇̫̥͓̼̗̯͉̺̩̯̠̰̜̭͖̼̙̝̭̼͇̼̝͖͙͍̜̲͉̦̰̥̥̭̖̮̖̳͖̣̰̩̩͇̠̟̠͇̲̗̱̱͇̮͍͔̼̙̭̟͕̠̘̪̼͕̗͔̟̤͎͉͚̲̣͙̳̥̹̲̉̈́͂͛͑͛́̌̉̂̋͂͒̇̌̇͒̊̓̋̏͗̎̈́͊̾́̓̓͋̔̇̆͌̿́͐̂̄͌̐̏̽͗̎͐̌̑͊̏̾̋̎̂̽̂͐̿́͆̓̆͋͒̎̄͆͛͛͋̽̔̈̎͐̑͗̑͗̈́̀͌̽̔͌̾̄̈́͌͂͂̾͋͒̄́́̑̄̈̓̍͒̽̍͑̿͑̍̅͑̿́̋̈̒͊̌̀̈́̎̾͗̋̑̽̃͒̐̐͗̎́̒̊̅͂̀͐̀̎̒̌́͆̎̔̓̒̇̅͑͋̏̓̓͛̍́̎̂̓̽̎̒͛̓̇͐̎̃̈͐͋̅͌͊͛̾͛̐͗̊̎͊̈́̈̀̉̀̐̏́̀̿̑̃̒͛́̄̅͑͒͂̈̾́͛͒͛͂͛̊̅̊̉̾̊̊̆̏̏̓̀͊̃̐̀̓͆̃́̏̌͆͋̌̈͒̽͛̾͗́̽̽̃̀̒̊̓̾͆̉͑͋̇́̎̉̀̿̃̓̄̇̔̋̌͋̍́͛̀͒͒͌̌́͒̾̓̀̊́͂̐͂̐̀̔̄͌̅͗̃̔́̆̾͛̀̊̾͆̀̂̊̓͊̆̃̊͆̋͗̍̅̈́͐̀̅̆͊̾̂̾͛̐̈̎̂͌̆͌̂̓̔̅͌̔̔͛̀̀͆͗͒͌͌͗́͆͒͑͌͒͗̾͊̑̓̿͊̓̃͋̇̉̋̄̐͛̎͆̓̐̒̉̿̐̉̄̓͒̃̆̾͐̾͗̆͋̅̈́̔́̆͋̑̍̊̄̽́͒͆́͊̍͘̕̚̚̕̚̕͘͘͘̕̚͘̕͘͘̕̚̕̕͘̕͘͜͟͟͢͟͢͜͜͟͜͜͜͢͜͢͢͜͢͟͢͟͟͢͢͜͟͝͡͠͞͡͠͞͡͡͞͠͝͠͞͞͡͞͠͞͠͡͠͞͠͝͞͠͞͝͡͞͠͝͠͠͠͞͝͠͞͞͞͞͞͠͝͞͠͝ͅͅͅͅͅͅb̢̡̡̢̨̢̨̧̢̨̡̢̨̧̢̨̨̢̨̢̢̡̨̡̡̢̢̧̨̨̧̢̡̡̧̢̢̢̡̢̡̛̛̛̛̛̛̛͍͙̫͕̱͙̤̯̺̱̗͎̲͕̣̣̭͈̯̮̮̙̙̬̳̜̟̦̥̜̭̦͇̼̻̠͙͖͖̘̰̟͚͚̱̠̱͈̯̩̳͇͓̮̟͕̜̳͇̼̺͓͎̩̙͙̝͎̻̗͎͕̖̰̝͇̥͓͕̰̗̙͕̲̤͇̪̣͙̱̤̼̯͙͓̜̤̙̱͈̗̫̟̻̥͚̹̲̬͍̼̣̹̖͕̞̤͉͎̲͚̼̯̮̥͍͔͕̩͍̣̥̹̝̞̼̥̮͖̙͇͙͈̠̰̳̪̗̙̦̹͇͕͖͓̠͕̦̻̻̝̜͍͔͙̙̺̪͚̭̭̠̦̮̮͎̪̝̼͚̻̥͔͖̖̹̥̮̜̳̹̯̦̼͔͎̤̟̦͓̜͖̣̰̟̖͇̳̬̝̠̱̠̗̝̺͖̪͈͉͕̯̠͖̣̯̫̳̭͔̙̠̮̖̝̹̪̰̰͎̥̞̼̲̩̱͈͕̯̼̟̦̺̘̘̺̩̗͚̜̪̲͕̗̮͈̳͖̗̬̠̫͖̝̝̼͈̤̤̩͓̭̘͔̣̠̝̬̝͇̪͕̮̲͚͎̦͙̞͔͚̦͇̲͈̤͕͖̟̫̠̖͍͓̗̫̹̟͖̖̻̗̯̺̹̘̺̙͎̩̲̯̣̥͇̘͔̟̳͉̱͗̃͊̋̾̎̈̂͒̉͆̃͒͛͒̈͒̅̿̐̔̽̽̓̇̎̒͋̄̽͂̌͒͊̐̒̀̆̐̓͆͂̏̇̀̑̆̔̀͗̑̊̔̿̿̓͛̎̌͒̈̽̊̈́̉̀̔͗̽́͐̏̾͌̑̀̇̓͗̈́͌̿̑̊͊͆͑͂͒͛͛̑̅̓͛͒̊̐͆͒̑͂̆͒̍͆̃͒̿́̓̿́̈́̂̍͌͂̓̿͋͐͊̾̃́͐̌̇̇̎̑̋̅̆̆̌̆̌̀̒̒͊͌͌̓͑͆͊̃̓̑̾̇́̑̿̓̌̓̄̌̏͌̏̂͆̇̽́̆̾̎̿̍̽̏̒̉̄́̑̏̽̄̇͒͌̏̉̈́̊̃͗̍̽͛̅̃̑̉̔͂̽͋͗̀͐͊͒̀͊͗̋̆̆͂͂̊̾̓͐̓͌̓͆͛̄͐̈͑̈̿͆̂̅̀̏͛̃̓̉̄̈͂̅́̋͊͊̌̀͗̂́͋̀̇̐̀͛̿͂̉͂̃̌̄̆͗̅̓̓̎̍́̂̍̌́̃̿͂͌͌͑̽̓̀̓̔̐̆̌̉̀͋̾̑́͋̽͋̏̿̃͐̈̑̍́̈́̓̎̎̀͆͒̎̓̏̄́͂̅͂̑͆̂̐̋̋͊͛̿̽̔͌͐̄̿̄̇̄̏͘̚̕̕̕̚͘͘̚̕͘͘͘̚̚̕̕̚͘̚͘̚̚͘͘̚̚̚̚͜͟͢͟͟͜͢͟͢͢͜͜͜͜͢͟͟͜͟͜͜͟͟͟͜͢͢͢͢͠͞͞͠͡͠͝͠͠͠͡͠͠͠͝͡͡͞͝͠͡͠͝͠͞͡͝͠͝͞͞͠͠͠ͅͅͅͅj̡̡̡̡̢̢̧̧̨̡̢̢̧̢̢̡̧̧̨̧̨̢̨̡̢̢̢̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̬̭͇̬̱̠̪̪̙̮̠̯̳̤̺̪̖̫̖̖̜̺̦͚̗̖̟̻̪̹̥̘̞̼̮͎̲̬̼͚̝͉̯͇̼̖̹̙̲̹̲̤̺͈̣̱̘͓͓̬͎̜̤̜͓̣̥̞͔͔̫͇̙͈̼͉̩͎̩͖̲͉̜̥̣̖̮̼̠̦̞̰͖͚̝̙̣̺̰͎̩͕̱̭̭͙͖̮͉̤͖̲̲̱̰̠͉̜̖̣̜̖̝͎̠̭̳̺͇̫̫̫͉̦͕̲͚͍̣͔͍͇̱͇̮͚̫͙͖̱͖̱̮̻̗̼̲͇̹̖͙̝̪̹̖̥͓̯̞̰̗̼̳͇̥̯͔͕͚̘̻̮͎͍̙̺͉̣͉̗̘̞̭̳͉̘̬̬̭̘̜̖͉̘̦̼̬͉̲̣͖̠̱̞͕͙͔͚͉͚̼̼͇̜̱̲͍͔͖̘̜̪̼͙̼̠͇̞̠̤͔̰̜̭͚̗̺͈̝̫̲̯̝̼̥̮̹̹̮̗͕͕̜͉̙̘̮̱̦̦̜̼̮̺̖͔̥͖̞͚̹͖̗̰̹͚̥͈̺̦̗͕̜͎͚͈̙̬͉̝̳̪̥͉̬̻̩͖̣͙̯͔̤͓̙̬͕̥̬̭̦̰͚̹͚̫̭̬͕̙̙̀̈́̍̐̓̀̈́̋̏̈̇͗̾̂̈́͑̓͆́̌̽͗͛̐͋̓͑͐̄͛̏̀̌͐̎̏̆͛̅͂̄̀̉̂̄͛͂͒͊̽̑͊͆̈̔͗̀̄͌̔̐̐̈́͐͑̃̑̂͆͐̈́́̓͆̒͆́͒͐̽̽̓̆͆̆̈́̆̿͌͌̃̀̀̈͋͐́͑́̄͗͗̍̍̈͋̾̀̓͗̀̿́̾̓͆͑͑́͑̅͒̂̾̽̀̽̒̒͒̓͂͛̄̀̓́̍͑̔͒̈̉̉̊̐̐̀̒́̀̃͆͆͗͑͐̈̈́̄͂̾͋̄̓͗̇̃̒̓̏͗͂̉͌̐͆͛̓͐̆̉̋̐͋̌̏̄̈͂̔̿͗̏̏̆̆͋́̃̀̐̏͊͆͂̃̍̀̈̋̐͋̍͂͌̓̇̈́̀̍̆͊̀͗̎̅̀͒͐͒̅̈́̋͌̽̽͑͑̃͋̓̓̀̆̄͊͐̽̒̆̈̂̄̍͑́̈͊̉͌̑̈́͂̂͋̀̄͑̎̂̀̇̓̓́̑̂͋̌͗̋̅͋̀̈̑̇̂̀̾͊̃̎͒̓͆͒̓̉̏̌̽̀̇͂̂̒͒̈͐̓̇̇̉̊͂̆̃̓͂̇̐̍́̂̋̓͆͒̀̈̀͂̚̕̕͘͘̚̕̕̚̕͘̕̕͘͘͘̕̕̚̕̚̚̕̕͘͘̚͜͢͜͜͢͢͢͢͜͜͟͟͟͜͢͟͜͟͢͜͜͢͢͢͢͟͟͟͠͝͡͞͡͝͠͠͞͠͡͠͠͡͝͝͡͞͞͞͡͠͞͝͡͞͡ͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅf̢̢̡̧̡̢̡̛̛̛̛̛̛̖̞̭̼͚͕̗̬̫͖̜̟̺̫̮̘͓͉̹̤̟͕̙͕̺͉̭̯̟̬̫̗̹̼̻̳̱͙̞̪͍͈̭̣̦̮̟͚̬̼̥̤̯̥̲̜̹͇̼̗͈̮̻̰͖̲̱̪͎̻͇̭̩̟̺̫̩̼͓̻̹̦̲̤̝̟͇̫̙͈̞͇͈̜̮̻̼̯̫͕͍̭̬̖̞̤͇͉͎̯̫͍͇̣̙̗̬̹̤͐̈́̈͋͛̂͌̒̓̿̔͑̿̈͗̉͆́̋̾̄͊̀̇͂͂͑̆͐̑̂̑͑̓͌̉̇̔̆̈́̒̄̿̍̉̏̎̈͆̍͋͐̋͆̾̊͌̂̎͛̈́̇͌̀̂̉̏̓̅̂̏̑́̒̓͆̅̑͒͒̓́̐̾͐̃̒̔̇̾̔̇̔̎̄͗̊̆͐̀͂͊̔̉̌̀̌͌̋̊͆̂̊͘̕̕̕̚̕̚̕̚͘͢͢͢͜͟͢͟͜͟͟͡͠͝͠͡͡͞͡ͅf̢̡̢̧̢̢̢̧̨̡̢̡̨̢̡̢̡̨̛̛̛̛͔̠͚͕͍͚̫̤̥̩͙̰̯̱̲͎̩̰͔͚̥͇̹͔̭̜͔͉̣̯̺̙̫̺̠̬̩̹͉͇̭͉̪̤͖͍͍͈̤͇͉̠̱͔̱͇̤͈̣̼̱̻͚̱̳̜̳̻̣̮̫̼͓͈̖̮͚̯̟͕̺̩̫̠͔̞̺̯̫̘̙̪͖̰̬̘̣͓̪͖̟̩̗̦͙͕̜͓̠̟͖͔͕̞̹̙̻̞̦͍͍̣̥̞̲͙̲̲̯̺̖̟̻̩̖̹̞̮̘̯̩̙̰͕̩̬̭̫̘̹͇̟̻̯̪̩̣͚̣̮͇̮̳̺̪̥̻͉̳̱̜̘̲̘͕̖̞͔͎̘̠̘͖̘̯̳̹̲̖̰̥̖͈͙̩̥͈̥̪̖̟̼̫̙̙̤̫̤̦̯̺͚̗͇͉̯̭̮͚̪͈̝̜͖̳̥̞̯̝͍̠̯̣̩̰̫̟̰̩̲̱̺͕̉̾̔͛̐̿̏̀́̋͂́͒͒̎͊̉̍̑͑͋͑̎͐̓̉̋͗̋́͆̑̽̈́͋̇͌͌̉̒̀̎̓̃̿͊̅̈́́̂͛̀́̿́́͐̔́͗̽̀͛͑͋͗͌͑̓́͋̀̉͂̊̉̾̀̔̈̑̒̊̀̌͐͆̆̓̓̉̔͊̃͆̊̒̔̀̈͐̊̔̈́͌̿̾̇̆͑̀͋͌̇͑̓̽̾̇̒̈̀͂̅̍͋̈̀̋̀̌͗̅̄͊̀͑̒̈́̐̂̍̆͂̍̂͊̍̂̂̊̇̅̔͋̉̉̇̔͑͊̄͗̓͛̈̽͗͐̓̔͋̇̊͂̽͐͌̄̆͌̿̊̈́̈̈́̀͐͌̈̏̒̿̍̒̎͛̉̿̊̓̏̔͋̒͌̏̈́͛̅̈͐͒̑̔̍̉̾̆̿̈́͌͋͛̇̆̍̂̂̆̋̐͂́̇̓̀̂̃̓̌̕͘̕̕̚̕̕͘̚̕̚̕͘̚̕͘̕̚̕͘̚͢͜͜͢͟͟͜͟͟͜͢͜͢͢͟͜͟͟͜͟͢͟͜͢͜͜͟͟͟͞͡͠͠͡͠͞͞͠͠͠͡͠͞͠͡͠͝͠͝͞͠͞͠͞͞ͅͅͅi̧̢̡̨̢̢̢̧̨̧̧̧̡̧̨̧̡̧̡̢̢̡̨̢̡̡̧̛̛̛̛̛̛̘̮̝̮͕̱̜̫̯̗͓̻̥͉̬̬̦͎͍̙̯̗͉̮͚̟͔̮͇͕̠̘̳̟͓̖̖͔͙͚̩͕͇̩̗̰̺͚͎̭͕̟͓̩̤̭͓̯̞̜̯̫̟̼̙̣̲̭̻̟̘̬̯̭̰̖̻̜͉̘̼͚͉͎̰̘̣͕̮̺̰͇͍͍̻͈͉͇̫͎͖͇̼͉͙̙̬̟̮̼͇̤̱̜͉̼̞͖̤͎͉̤̥̯̘̩̤̳͈͍͖͕̹͈͙̮͕̹͉̘̱̤͇̳͖̜̳͙͎̞͓̪̱̯̝̤͈̼̩̺͈͖̫̹̱̭̙̟̤͓̣̥͚͎̩̬͔̹̻͇̟̳̯̤̖̼̩̠͓̪̝̠̹̦̪̳̘͍̗̪̳̫̫̪̰̝͔̲͈̳̮̭̮̭͈̞̻̘̜̜͈̣͚͎͓̤̯̺̠̰͚̰͓̮̼̳̲̖͕͉̲̯̺̻̭̜͕̻̙̼̯͉͙̥͕̖͖̰̖̘̙͎͙̤͇̙̻̮̟̻̦̯͇͓͖̝̥̹͔̼͇̞̣̼̘̹͆̉͛̇́̈̐͒͋͆̿̋̂̎̋̃̾̊̀̾̃̅͗̄̊̀̏́͌̏̓̀́̋͒̓̅͂̾̈́̑̇̀̈́̇̊̏̇̓̈̾͆̾̒̎̌͛̓̍̑͒̅̆̊̀͆̂̈̄̀̏͂̀̄̉̔̃̓́̌̒̎̉́̀͆͗́̔͒̽̄͂̽̀͂͌́͋̎̎̆̌̔̓́̽̇̇͐̅̒͌̊̂̂̏̇̎̉̃̈́͑̂̽͒̑́̒̊̾̓͂̌́̀̄̈́͂͌̄̏̄͐̓͆̆͌̂̋̒̒͂͆̿̾͛̾͌̾͗̀͋́̃̋̋͗͋̃̌͆̏́̀͛͆̈́̊̾͑̌̌̏͒̃̾́̍͌̀͋̔̈́͆̅̍̈̔͊̒͒̊͌̉̀̎͌̈̉͋̍͗̋̍̒͋͋͊̔̀̈͑̄̒̌̈͊̀̿̌̎͒̃̅̑̈̒̓̃̔͌͂̂̾̊̌̌̑͗͋͗̆͌̿̏̈̎̎͂̎̔̒̆͑́̊̔̎́͒̄͛̆͌̀̆̀̋̂̀͋͒͋̆̔̓̃͗̓͘̕̚̚̚̚͘̚͘͘̕̚̚͘̚̕̕̕͘̚͘͟͟͜͜͜͟͜͟͟͜͟͟͜͜͜͟͢͢͟͢͢͢͟͢͜͢͟͜͜͜͞͡͠͝͞͠͞͠͠͝͡͡͝͠͝͡͡͝͡͝͠͞͝͠͠͡͠͡͡͡͠͡͝ͅͅͅͅͅͅͅä̧̢̢̡̨̡̢̢̨̧̡̡̢̢̡̢̧̡̡̨̨̧̡̢̡̨̨̢̧̨̧̢̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̜͚̙̠͎͎̪͎̤̳͚̝̯̘̭͉̦̦̜̳͔͍͙̱͓̮͎̤̦̼̤͙͈̬̜̳͇̝͎̝͔͍̭̫͚̖̪̼̤͙̰̹̰̖̘̖͖̗̙͈̤̻̠̭̻͕̥̘̲̮͙̥̯͕͕͎̤͎̺͇̳̻̤͚̟̩͇̩̠̥̘̲͕̻͚̥̠̞̘͎̣̖̝͕̹̱͇̰͕̦̲̪̳͙̱͈̘̳̯̠̤̱̪̗̲͉͍͎̮̗̞͇̳̻̝͓̮̲̰̣̣̭̘̰̩̹̤̮̣͉͈̱̞͔͍̪͓͚͕͓̬̯͍̙͎͚̦̝͇͕͎̰͔͎͕̺̪̣͙̰̺̼̗̟̙͍̥̦͍̰͇͖̦̝̝̥̖͍͈͍̫̥͓̼̻̥̦̟̩̼̺̰̠͙̯̳̼͓̭̙̲̺̗̮̠̪̲̟̝͍̠̟͚̩̻͎̯̭̰͎̖͚̗̟̥̳̗̩̯͙̺͎̳̫͔͕̣̤̬̻̪̠̻̬͉̘̱̹̝̯̬͉͉̱̘̞͈͖̙̥̼̳̭̦͙̪̼͙̖̩̗̙̏͐̂͑̓̍̓̄̀̇͊̍̀̅͗͋̅́͐̿̿͛̆͆̋͐̃̿̃̈́̾̄̇̿̎̓̓̄̾͊̇̏̒̅̍̈̒͐͌͋͗͋́͐̄̐̒̑̊́̊̆̀̂͂̎͗̀́̿͂̓͆̓̽͊͂̿̈̍̄̔̿͆̌̉̾̉̓̽̾̊͛͐̊̌̄̅̄͋̉͂̋̏̿͆̑̀͑́̓̐̓̇̈̒̀̋͒͗̂̌͒̍͛̿̃͑͐͆̍̌͛͐͆̃̿͛̇̍̊̅̿̽̀̄̌̑̉̀̇̌̀̊̂̆͌͊͂̿͛̉̅̅̐͐́͋̌̍͛͐̍̃̓͑̉̀͂̀̂̋̾̌́̌̇̀͊̇̿͐̇̊̽́̋̏͑̋͗͆̅̅́̎́͋̆͌̂͊͑̽͂͊̈́̉̿̽́͊̒̉̇́̆̽̂̈́͒̎̌̌́̃̉̃̌͗̎͗̈́͆̓̃͗̓̎͌͑̓̐̈̃̏̈́̈̈̅̇̾̆̐̓̿̐͌̍̍̈̉̏̄̽̋̈̆̑̀̊͋̒͂͆̕̚̚̕̚̚̕͘̚̕̕͘̚͘̚̚͘͢͢͢͢͜͜͟͜͢͜͜͢͜͜͟͜͢͟͜͜͞͞͡͡͝͞͡͡͠͝͡͝͝͝͠͝͞͝͡͡͝͠͡͞͠͡͠͠͠͠͡͝͞ͅͅͅų̨̡̧̧̢̨̢̢̢̢̧̨̧̢̨̡̧̡̧̡̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̲̣͇̰̺͓̜̰͉̪̹͉̭̭̭͙̟̼͇̖̱̙͓͚̖̗̫̬̻̗̮̜̺͕̪̗̬̺̣̤̳̮̟̺̰̲͕̯̦͕̼̝̫͖̣̟͎͕͚͈̲̣̜̜͙̻̩͔͍̺̲̩̬͈͕̻̺̠͙̦̩̯̺̤͙̟̘̘̥̜̣͖͙̻̝̬̞͉̻̜̖̥̖̜͕͎̖̳̳̻̗͉̞͚̲̥͇̣͙̱͇͍̻͓̬͈̹͕͎̞̠̹͎̗͓̟̩͕̞̗̹̪̮͓͕̭͖̥̦̮̲̯̜̻̺̘͓̙̝̺͓͍̼̬̘̱̟͙̱̜̬̠̪̥̫̰̮͇̩͇̱̝̲͍̺͓̯̯̮̤̭̖̫̘̬̣̙͈͔̻̬̩͙̞̦̳͎͖̤̣͙̙͍̱̮̫̣̲̥̗̠͈̝̹̼̗̞̭̺̞̗̩̖̜͍̘̳̻̘̤̱̹̻̤̟̝̭̘̲̘̥̠͓̖̱̘̗̰̣̖͔͈̬̭̜̥̘̻̝̲̰̲̦͎̩̜͉̤͍̹̟̼̼̟̯̤̗̍̽̾̋́̅̅̔̏̐͋̀̽͗͋̂̉̀͑̒̋̇̉̄͌̌͊̾̑̃́̽̒̆́̔́̃͛͂́̎̆̈́̔͛̄̔̐͊͛̽̋̏͐̄̽̓̾́̏̓̊̈́͌͋́̍̿͆̀͑͌̄̊̊̈̆̑̆͋͆͂̾̋͒̓͑̆͆̋̐̎̌̉̀́̓͒͆̒̾͋̓̊͒́͊͌͋̽͗̌̉̿͌͒̊͑̍̔̾̐̋͊̾́̿́͐͒̿̂̏́̅̇̆̒͐̆͑͌͛͗́̅̌̏̿͐̈̿͐̎̍̀̈͒̄͋͊̈̆̀̍̑̇͋̌͗͒̏͑͆́̒̈́͐͒̎͋̿̿͗́̎͒̂̊̐̇̆͐̀̐̍̒̓̍̂͐̉͌͊̐͗͊̓̏̏̎̂̍̐͆́͋͒̐̆̈́͋̓̃̐͐̉̎̑̃̄̿͆̈́͑͗̄̀͆̋̍̒̉͊̓̒̅̍̏̓̂̎͛̊̐̂͐̏͑̆̐̍̓̈́̊͗̊̾̑̓̎̾̈́͂̓̈͛̒̏̈͛͑̂̈́̀̄͘͘̕̕̕̕̚̕̚̕̕͘͘̚̕̕̕͘̚̕͘̚͢͢͜͟͢͟͢͟͟͢͜͜͟͟͢͢͟͢͟͜͟͜͠͞͡͞͞͠͠͠͠͡͝͡͝͠͡͞͝͡͡͠ͅͅͅͅͅͅͅį̡̨̨̧̜̘̙̳̠̣͚͖͚̤̼͚͉̫͕̙͙̺͔̞͎̄͂̐́̍͐̓͒̽̽́̿͊͆͗̈̄̈́́̿͒̂̕͘̚͞͝ͅg̡̧̨̡̨̡̡̢̢̡̡̢̨̡̢̡̧̛̛̛͓͔̯̜̘̝͎̱̼̤̬̝̝̗̙̬̠̳̘̖̯̹͚̞̳͇͙̖̩̥̥͇̯̤̗̱̙͔̼̩͈͎̞͎̥͇͉͖̲̳̭͔̭̥̟̪̲͚̣̝̩̻͙͍̱̜̦͚̰̤͚̭̹̝̠͙̲͍̙͕͈̱̪̦̝͎̩͍͕͇̦͕̥͓̯̯͈̝̯̺̱͈͙̭̘̼̩̯̳̠͉̖̗͙͉̪̹̪̲̙͈͍̖̗̣͚̱̗̞̱̞̞̮̥̗̙̺͔͇̟͇̼̳͇̀̋̽͑̀̔̔͑͛̇̓̿̂̅̄̄́̇͛͆͋́̃̐̏̏͋̒́͗̽͐́̐͛̓̒̎̊͆͋̈́̿͆̓͊̇̓̊͛̆̉͒̃͊͐͗̎͗̓͂̈͗͂͗̒̾̎̃̏̿͒̈́̆̈͐̓̀́̀̉͋̍̽̈́́̍̂̓̒̍͑̽̉́̈́̔̀̌̑̄̇̋̀̊͋̀͌͛̓̓̋̋͆̀͊̅̅͐̿̀̀̊̂̈̋̑̄̈́̅͊̊̆͌͘͘̕͘̕͘͘̕̚̚̕̚̚̕͘͘̚̕̚̕̕̚͜͜͢͟͞͞͞͠͝͡͠͡͡͞ͅͅͅͅͅg̡̢̧̨̢̧̧̨̧̢̧̢̢̧̛̛̛̛̛̛̛͉̬̺̦̗͈̜̠͉̱̤͓̩̖͉̭̫̼̙͓̺̰̘̫̭̙̖̯̬͚̜̣̬̬͍̼͍̟͚̘̮̰̩͖̜̖̺͉͓̜̳̮̗̦͉̹͖̭̭͖̥͖̙̳̗̖̖̘̼̹̠͓͔̻̦̩̭̺͚̜̜͈̞͓͙̮̺͙͙͔̞̜̖̺̱̟̣̥̬͖̩̯̜̮͖̟͉̠̙̲͎̱̺͓̭̼̻͈̞͕̺̥̥̭̝̭̗̻͈̦͙̖̗̙͍̻̗̹͈̮̟̲̖̦͙͍̼͓̜̪̠̹͕̘̹͚͈̗͉̙̣̣͎̱͉̩͇͈͔̗̼̗͔̞̼͍̗͇̪̥͍͑̐̌̀̅͛̈́͐̈́̿̉̒̃̑̑̈́͐̀̓̔͋͆̃̐͑̇͌͐̊̐̉̈̑̌̅̊̀͗̅̂͒̒̍̋͊̔́̋̋̆̉̊͒̽̎̾͌͒̾͌̄͌̅́̽̌̂͑̇̉̀͐̉̉͊̎̉̀̊͒́̔̽͗̓̅̂̋͆̅̂̋̔͛͊̂͋̀̓̄̎͗͐̒̒̄̄̊̐͗̾͒̔̌̇́̀̌̊͂̐̋̔̇́̀̃̽͒͑̂̂́̎̇͂̌̅͑̋̾̊̂̿̂̇͛̀̓̃̄̀̈́͒͗̓͗̆̑̈́̊̉̽͛̀̇͒̒̆̽̀̾́͒̾͋̆̄͊͘̕͘̕̕̕̕͘͘̕̕̚̚͜͢͜͢͜͜͟͟͢͜͟͟͢͢͝͞͝͡͝͞͠͞͝͝͝͞͝͝͡͠͠ͅͅͅͅͅͅͅ


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Would be nice if there was an option to gift backdrops


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> h̡̧̧̡̡̡̧̢̢̨̡̧̡̡̛͔̯͇̭̺͖̞̭̗̻̮̗͔̺̫̟̮̭̤͉̰̭̬͖͍̣͎̻̖̼̭͙̥̣̖̰̫̟̤͕͇̦͔͇͕͕͉̖͈̖̪̤̗̤̼̠̗̝̬̦̫̘̤͔͓̘̝̪̼͈̘̗̹̙̜͖͓̯̭͖̪̼̮̹̼̘͖͎͇͖͍̠͔͎͉͈̲͓͕͙̤͕̪̯͔͎͎̣͇̼̟͔͙͈̱̫̝̰̪̞̯̦̝͙͓̰̭̞̼̜͙͒̓͋́͋̉́́̾͑͐̾̆̔̌̈͋̿͗̌̇̃͗͂̍͒͗͛̍̌̊͐̍͊̀̉̉̋̅̃̓͛̇͂͌̓͌̓̏̓̆̑̆̈́̈̔̂͂̈́̑̾̃̄̀̄̀͛̔̀̇̏̿͐̇̓̓̌̾̈́̃̐͐̿̒̌̒̄̔̿͊̑̆̅͂̂̎̓̎͌̒̃̀̀̀͋̓͊̓̾̽̀͊͌̊́̔̽͑̈́̈́͑̊̈͗̽͒̌̽̑͐̌͋̄̈͗̓̿͘͘̕͘̚̚̚͟͜͟͟͢͟͜͜͢͟͡͞͠͝͝͡͡͡͝͡͡͞͠ͅͅͅḩ̨̧̧̡̧̢̧̧̡̨̧̢̡̧̢̢̢̧̧̡̨̡̡̨̨̢̨̨̧̢̡̧̛̛̛͇̤͚͇̥̘͚͎̝̰̜̤̹̝͎̻͎̫͈̝͙̱̭̤͉͓̞͍̭͖̼̞̗͇͍̘̱̣̱͍̱͇͉͕̲̻̮͕̝͚͎̹͚̱̖̫̩̝̖̫̥͈̻̱̳̮͇̙̥̖̭͉͕͕̩̣̤̼͍̬͈̗̠̻̹̙͙͍̯͚͚̞̜̝̰̼͚͈̖̝̯̯̝̹͖̟͕͓̱̖̭͖̰̦͚̹̰̹̩̠̘̣͓̗̼̯̮͇̻͇͇̮̤̘̥̜̬̤̳̺͔̪̹̮͖͈̮͔͔̺̦͍̰̪̯̰̼̠͔̦̻͇̼͍̺̤͕̳͔͍̳̭̗̬͓̫͇̟̜̤̖͇͙̜̲͇͇̟̤͔͇͙̭̺͚̻̱̪̯̜̰̩̤̲͍͈̳̱̪̱̦͓̰̼͕͉̦̮̳̙̼̫̹͇̥͎̩̱̺͇͎͎̻͛̓̾̽̏̎͋̽͐͒̃̄̅͊̑̑͑̈̒̾̍͂͗̌̓̆́͐̀̋̔́̔͛̀́̑̓̏̿̾̋̋̈́͑̒̍̒̈̍̎͑̿̿̂̀̒̍̈́̄̋̊̏̽͌͗̂̎̅̌͐̔̑̂̈́̒̾͊̌̾̆̋̃̄̋͆͗̉̈̅͗̈͂͒̓́̋̊́̀̉͐̊̒̈̀̓́̇̍̏̀́̒́̏̆̔̈̆̈́̿͐̐̔̑̎̓͂̉͊̋̀̐̆̓̾́̽͑̇͂̀̂́̃̊̆̎̌͌̐̐́̾̓̄͗̓̀̿͐͛͌̍̄͑̍̒̄́̀̎̐̍̽̋̒͋͊̈̿̔͊̆̔̀̂̒̓̈͒̃̇̑͂͛́̌̐͌̆̅͊̀̿͑̇̓̄͋̅̔͂̉́̋̿͑̌̓́̒́̏̐̇̽̊̋̈̃̈͑̏͊͐̂̓̾̈́̈́̀̊̓͑̄́̓͘̚̕͘̕͘̕̕͘̚͘̚̕̚̚͘̕̚̕͢͜͜͜͢͢͜͜͜͟͟͜͜͟͟͜͟͢͜͟͢͜͢͢͟͢͢͟͢͜͡͡͠͡͡͞͝͞͠͡͡͠͠͝͠͠͠͠͝͠͝͠͠͠͞͝͝͝͠͠ͅͅͅͅͅb̢̨̡̧̧̨̨̨̨̢̢̢̡̨̡̢̢̢̧̡̨̢̨̧̧̡̛̛̛̛̛̰̭̱͍̼̜̞̰̦̻̼͓͎̟̙̣̱͉̠͖̻̬̩̣̰̯͓̠̟͖̫̟̗͍̝̦̺͎̥̩̳̠͍̞̱̣̩̪̘̤̞͖̪͔̬̲̟͓̪͙͇͙̻̗̹̮̺͔̣̦̮͖̙͚̻̖͈͈͍͚̞̰̺̞͙̟̩̘̙͎̪͉̪̲̞̫͈̤̦̥͍͕̮̳̬̱̮̠̫̥͚̯̬̘̞̟̝͉̠͖̱͉̲̠̥̺̜̪̭͖̟̜̫̲̫̜̦̼̹͕̭͎̪͎̪͚͙̗̫̗̦͎̝̼̗̝̻̻̪̻̄͂̒͐͆͋̈́̾̅͑͊͋́͊͋̒̿͂̌͒̄̽̅͂̿͊́́̑̽̊̈̈́͐̀̄͋̿̌̆́̐̋͒͂̀̽̈̅̓̌̍̊̅̉̽̽̋̓̑̇̀̿̃̏͑̋̃̅̇̄̓͛̿̉̀͐̂̈́͋̔̍̊͋͐͑͑̎̉̓́̀͒̉̔̈̈͋̆͒̋̑̐̀̔̅̂͋̎͗̏́͗͊̾̄̈̐͗̉̂͊̃́͑́̋̏͐͒̐̊̿͑͑́̋́̐̆͒͗̍̐̈́̓̋͊͆̂̀͋͛͌̍̀́̄̈́͐̌̔̅́̑̍͋͂͌̄́̓̅͂̅̐̐͒́̀̃͛̔̅̚̕͘̚̕͘̕̚̚͘̕͟͟͜͟͜͢͜͜͜͟͢͟͟͢͜͢͟͢͜͢͡͠͞͝͝͞͞͠͝͝͡ͅͅͅͅͅb̡̡̡̨̡̡̛̹̹̠̜̼͇͇͓̮̗̣̗̙͎̖̩̻̖̱͓̬̘̫͔̠͓̗̬̗̹͓̭͙̜͓̫̭̣̠̪̝̤̫̹̹̤̠̣͖̣̙̮̜͇̦̬̘͎̻̭͍̠̽̒̒̎̀̏̊̋̅͑̾͊͗͂͆̄̊̋̇̍̉̉͆͋́̌̅̇̿͊̆́͑̐̅͆́͋̉̃̊̌͂̽̑͒̄̑̈́̍́̍̎̂̌͆͋̚̚͘͘̚͟͢͟͟͟͜͞͝͠͝͡͡͞͡͡͝͞h̢̡̧̢̧̨̢̨̢̧̧̢̨̢̧̨̧̡̨̡̢̨̨̢̢̢̢̢̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̜͉̭͕͚̱̻͙͇̝͉̼̼͎̺̝̫͔̪̝̹̭̹̜̜̼̜̘̮͍̯̬̺͓̮̦̘̫̯͙̩̖̰͍͔͇͕̠͍̳̲̞̟͔̰͍̤̣̩̞̻̖͎̻̜͎̣̭̲̞͖͚͚̜̘̳͙̖̰̰̣̺̭̩̼̫̥̦̲͙̯̦̜̠̩̰̭͙̪̰͉͉̘͈͈͉̳̯̤̗̦̫͖̩̩̤͍̣͎̮̪͚̩͈͎̣̬̦̳̙̦̰̪̺̤̦̹̞̤̟̬̠͈̬̟̙̮̤̺̟̰̭͚̻̱͈͇̪̙̭̰̻̺̜̖̲͍̤͇̣͈̟͓͕̪̘͉̮̤̰̬͉̺͍̯͓͍͉̖̯̼̪̱̥͖̫̮͕͎̳͙͓̝̭̙̳̜̠̟̠̳̱̞̺̞͉̦͕̺̦͓̤̩͇̝͉̯̪̬̫̻͎̬̙̩͔͙̖̗̺̹̪͇̭͚͎̺̝̱̤̺͕̗̻̝̹̱̤̩̳̼̫̱̱̗̙̺͔̝̰̱̭̜̦̟̪̩̜̲͖̯̘̙̪̺͇̘͓͎͎͖̲̯̝̣̜̠̼̬͙̺͎̟̱̳̜̯̝͇̰͔̙̣͈̹̤̤̬̰͔͖̖̣͇̺̻͍̰̻͎͙͈͉̲̀́̔͂̽͛͐̃̆̌̽̽̾͋̋̿͐̃͐̅̈́̒̑͆̀́͌̍͒̿̽̇̌͗͂̂̀̇̾͛̃͊̋̽̽̐̏̾͛̓̈́͊̄̽̑͒̽͆̎̏͊̏̒͒͊͂̄̑̒̓̊̆̅̐̒̅̍̋̔̀̆̈̓͂̎͛̅̅̀͂̐̈́̊̇̏̓͒̄̏̅̑̋͑̈́̄͌̂̌̑̃̀̏͛̌̃̔̾͒̏͋̃̃́͌͑̌͊͑̓̑́͛̓̐̇̆̒̽̍͌͛̂̔͊͗́̓̀̌̎͊̀͛͋̋͒̈̉̾͒̿̄̔̄̏̌̒͋́̇̊̈́̄̑̈́̾̑̽́̏̈̑͒̈́͒̀͆̍̐͂͑͑̏́̉̀̋͐̾̆͐́͋͂̈͑̾̇̎̓̉̎́̎̍͒̐͛̍́̓͆͆̾̆̑͊̅̋̒̈̂̐̇̏̈̐̅͑͗̓͂͒̾̉̔͂̌̆̊̐̀͋͋͗̃̌́̾͆̀͛̀̐̑̂̑̊̓͋͌͛̋͂̍̊͊͂͐͐̄̊͑̈́̒̋́̌͂̅̈́̋̄̄̊̔͒̊́͌͒͂̓̉̇̔̄̌͐̈́̇̏͑̍̂̑͊̐͌̈́̒͐̇͆̑̌̿̾̇̄͊̄͊̋͛̏̊̎̕̚̚͘͘̚̚̚̕͘̚̕̕͘͘̚̚͘͘̚̚͘̕͘̕͢͟͢͟͟͟͢͢͜͜͜͟͟͢͟͜͟͟͢͜͢͜͢͢͢͢͜͝͝͠͠͡͝͞͝͝͞͠͠͞͝͝͡͠͞͞͠͠͝͠͝͝͠͡͡͠͠ͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅt̡̢̡̨̡̧̧̢̢̧̡̧̨̡̨̢̨̧̢̨̢̨̡̧̨̨̢̡̡̢̢̢̨̧̧̡̧̨̢̨̨̨̢̨̢̨̡̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̻̹̦͇͎̞̙̮̙͔̯͍͕̗̤̖̠̘̞̹͉̙̻͓̫͓̬̱̱̖̖̭͚͖͖̟̣̯̱̩͖̬̙͔͕̠̣̲̥̝̼͓̹̰̲̯͇͇̮͚̖͓̩̰̣͙̞̳̜͓̣͎̤͇̟̮̩̺̻̩̪̯͎̮͙͍̩̤͖̹̜͓̻͉̮̥͓̞̩͉̭̹̣̪͈̰̠̯͖̼̪͇̜̠̹̩̦͎͕͔͈͇̝̗̜͕̻͓̩͉̞̘̥͙͚̜̲͇̤̟͉͖̭͇͉̠̠̲͍̳̦̰̬̗͙̖̘͉͇͇͖̱͇̘̲̯͍̥̭̮̫̭̱̺̤̝͇̝̲͕͈̪͙͎̹̳̳̠̥̠̰͈̠̩̱̰̻̫̹͙̭̣̝͎̹͉͚͕͉̼̝̘̫̩̖̻̪̯̖̻̼͕̺̹̭͓̰̝̳͉̘͍̺͓͍̼̞̭͈̱̳͚̰̺͉̲̞̙̝̘̲̬͇̯̬̤͖͇̹͕͚̤͕͇̺̦̫͓̝̺̠̱̻̩̪̙͕͇̲̹̜̥̯̖̖͔͍̩̤̳̩̟͇̩͉͉̞͔͉̟̥̜̰̼̘̦̦̫̝̠͔̻̠̭̞͉̗͎͓̬͔̪̬̖̠̮̙͓̥͓̩͇̫̥͓̼̗̯͉̺̩̯̠̰̜̭͖̼̙̝̭̼͇̼̝͖͙͍̜̲͉̦̰̥̥̭̖̮̖̳͖̣̰̩̩͇̠̟̠͇̲̗̱̱͇̮͍͔̼̙̭̟͕̠̘̪̼͕̗͔̟̤͎͉͚̲̣͙̳̥̹̲̉̈́͂͛͑͛́̌̉̂̋͂͒̇̌̇͒̊̓̋̏͗̎̈́͊̾́̓̓͋̔̇̆͌̿́͐̂̄͌̐̏̽͗̎͐̌̑͊̏̾̋̎̂̽̂͐̿́͆̓̆͋͒̎̄͆͛͛͋̽̔̈̎͐̑͗̑͗̈́̀͌̽̔͌̾̄̈́͌͂͂̾͋͒̄́́̑̄̈̓̍͒̽̍͑̿͑̍̅͑̿́̋̈̒͊̌̀̈́̎̾͗̋̑̽̃͒̐̐͗̎́̒̊̅͂̀͐̀̎̒̌́͆̎̔̓̒̇̅͑͋̏̓̓͛̍́̎̂̓̽̎̒͛̓̇͐̎̃̈͐͋̅͌͊͛̾͛̐͗̊̎͊̈́̈̀̉̀̐̏́̀̿̑̃̒͛́̄̅͑͒͂̈̾́͛͒͛͂͛̊̅̊̉̾̊̊̆̏̏̓̀͊̃̐̀̓͆̃́̏̌͆͋̌̈͒̽͛̾͗́̽̽̃̀̒̊̓̾͆̉͑͋̇́̎̉̀̿̃̓̄̇̔̋̌͋̍́͛̀͒͒͌̌́͒̾̓̀̊́͂̐͂̐̀̔̄͌̅͗̃̔́̆̾͛̀̊̾͆̀̂̊̓͊̆̃̊͆̋͗̍̅̈́͐̀̅̆͊̾̂̾͛̐̈̎̂͌̆͌̂̓̔̅͌̔̔͛̀̀͆͗͒͌͌͗́͆͒͑͌͒͗̾͊̑̓̿͊̓̃͋̇̉̋̄̐͛̎͆̓̐̒̉̿̐̉̄̓͒̃̆̾͐̾͗̆͋̅̈́̔́̆͋̑̍̊̄̽́͒͆́͊̍͘̕̚̚̕̚̕͘͘͘̕̚͘̕͘͘̕̚̕̕͘̕͘͜͟͟͢͟͢͜͜͟͜͜͜͢͜͢͢͜͢͟͢͟͟͢͢͜͟͝͡͠͞͡͠͞͡͡͞͠͝͠͞͞͡͞͠͞͠͡͠͞͠͝͞͠͞͝͡͞͠͝͠͠͠͞͝͠͞͞͞͞͞͠͝͞͠͝ͅͅͅͅͅͅb̢̡̡̢̨̢̨̧̢̨̡̢̨̧̢̨̨̢̨̢̢̡̨̡̡̢̢̧̨̨̧̢̡̡̧̢̢̢̡̢̡̛̛̛̛̛̛̛͍͙̫͕̱͙̤̯̺̱̗͎̲͕̣̣̭͈̯̮̮̙̙̬̳̜̟̦̥̜̭̦͇̼̻̠͙͖͖̘̰̟͚͚̱̠̱͈̯̩̳͇͓̮̟͕̜̳͇̼̺͓͎̩̙͙̝͎̻̗͎͕̖̰̝͇̥͓͕̰̗̙͕̲̤͇̪̣͙̱̤̼̯͙͓̜̤̙̱͈̗̫̟̻̥͚̹̲̬͍̼̣̹̖͕̞̤͉͎̲͚̼̯̮̥͍͔͕̩͍̣̥̹̝̞̼̥̮͖̙͇͙͈̠̰̳̪̗̙̦̹͇͕͖͓̠͕̦̻̻̝̜͍͔͙̙̺̪͚̭̭̠̦̮̮͎̪̝̼͚̻̥͔͖̖̹̥̮̜̳̹̯̦̼͔͎̤̟̦͓̜͖̣̰̟̖͇̳̬̝̠̱̠̗̝̺͖̪͈͉͕̯̠͖̣̯̫̳̭͔̙̠̮̖̝̹̪̰̰͎̥̞̼̲̩̱͈͕̯̼̟̦̺̘̘̺̩̗͚̜̪̲͕̗̮͈̳͖̗̬̠̫͖̝̝̼͈̤̤̩͓̭̘͔̣̠̝̬̝͇̪͕̮̲͚͎̦͙̞͔͚̦͇̲͈̤͕͖̟̫̠̖͍͓̗̫̹̟͖̖̻̗̯̺̹̘̺̙͎̩̲̯̣̥͇̘͔̟̳͉̱͗̃͊̋̾̎̈̂͒̉͆̃͒͛͒̈͒̅̿̐̔̽̽̓̇̎̒͋̄̽͂̌͒͊̐̒̀̆̐̓͆͂̏̇̀̑̆̔̀͗̑̊̔̿̿̓͛̎̌͒̈̽̊̈́̉̀̔͗̽́͐̏̾͌̑̀̇̓͗̈́͌̿̑̊͊͆͑͂͒͛͛̑̅̓͛͒̊̐͆͒̑͂̆͒̍͆̃͒̿́̓̿́̈́̂̍͌͂̓̿͋͐͊̾̃́͐̌̇̇̎̑̋̅̆̆̌̆̌̀̒̒͊͌͌̓͑͆͊̃̓̑̾̇́̑̿̓̌̓̄̌̏͌̏̂͆̇̽́̆̾̎̿̍̽̏̒̉̄́̑̏̽̄̇͒͌̏̉̈́̊̃͗̍̽͛̅̃̑̉̔͂̽͋͗̀͐͊͒̀͊͗̋̆̆͂͂̊̾̓͐̓͌̓͆͛̄͐̈͑̈̿͆̂̅̀̏͛̃̓̉̄̈͂̅́̋͊͊̌̀͗̂́͋̀̇̐̀͛̿͂̉͂̃̌̄̆͗̅̓̓̎̍́̂̍̌́̃̿͂͌͌͑̽̓̀̓̔̐̆̌̉̀͋̾̑́͋̽͋̏̿̃͐̈̑̍́̈́̓̎̎̀͆͒̎̓̏̄́͂̅͂̑͆̂̐̋̋͊͛̿̽̔͌͐̄̿̄̇̄̏͘̚̕̕̕̚͘͘̚̕͘͘͘̚̚̕̕̚͘̚͘̚̚͘͘̚̚̚̚͜͟͢͟͟͜͢͟͢͢͜͜͜͜͢͟͟͜͟͜͜͟͟͟͜͢͢͢͢͠͞͞͠͡͠͝͠͠͠͡͠͠͠͝͡͡͞͝͠͡͠͝͠͞͡͝͠͝͞͞͠͠͠ͅͅͅͅj̡̡̡̡̢̢̧̧̨̡̢̢̧̢̢̡̧̧̨̧̨̢̨̡̢̢̢̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̬̭͇̬̱̠̪̪̙̮̠̯̳̤̺̪̖̫̖̖̜̺̦͚̗̖̟̻̪̹̥̘̞̼̮͎̲̬̼͚̝͉̯͇̼̖̹̙̲̹̲̤̺͈̣̱̘͓͓̬͎̜̤̜͓̣̥̞͔͔̫͇̙͈̼͉̩͎̩͖̲͉̜̥̣̖̮̼̠̦̞̰͖͚̝̙̣̺̰͎̩͕̱̭̭͙͖̮͉̤͖̲̲̱̰̠͉̜̖̣̜̖̝͎̠̭̳̺͇̫̫̫͉̦͕̲͚͍̣͔͍͇̱͇̮͚̫͙͖̱͖̱̮̻̗̼̲͇̹̖͙̝̪̹̖̥͓̯̞̰̗̼̳͇̥̯͔͕͚̘̻̮͎͍̙̺͉̣͉̗̘̞̭̳͉̘̬̬̭̘̜̖͉̘̦̼̬͉̲̣͖̠̱̞͕͙͔͚͉͚̼̼͇̜̱̲͍͔͖̘̜̪̼͙̼̠͇̞̠̤͔̰̜̭͚̗̺͈̝̫̲̯̝̼̥̮̹̹̮̗͕͕̜͉̙̘̮̱̦̦̜̼̮̺̖͔̥͖̞͚̹͖̗̰̹͚̥͈̺̦̗͕̜͎͚͈̙̬͉̝̳̪̥͉̬̻̩͖̣͙̯͔̤͓̙̬͕̥̬̭̦̰͚̹͚̫̭̬͕̙̙̀̈́̍̐̓̀̈́̋̏̈̇͗̾̂̈́͑̓͆́̌̽͗͛̐͋̓͑͐̄͛̏̀̌͐̎̏̆͛̅͂̄̀̉̂̄͛͂͒͊̽̑͊͆̈̔͗̀̄͌̔̐̐̈́͐͑̃̑̂͆͐̈́́̓͆̒͆́͒͐̽̽̓̆͆̆̈́̆̿͌͌̃̀̀̈͋͐́͑́̄͗͗̍̍̈͋̾̀̓͗̀̿́̾̓͆͑͑́͑̅͒̂̾̽̀̽̒̒͒̓͂͛̄̀̓́̍͑̔͒̈̉̉̊̐̐̀̒́̀̃͆͆͗͑͐̈̈́̄͂̾͋̄̓͗̇̃̒̓̏͗͂̉͌̐͆͛̓͐̆̉̋̐͋̌̏̄̈͂̔̿͗̏̏̆̆͋́̃̀̐̏͊͆͂̃̍̀̈̋̐͋̍͂͌̓̇̈́̀̍̆͊̀͗̎̅̀͒͐͒̅̈́̋͌̽̽͑͑̃͋̓̓̀̆̄͊͐̽̒̆̈̂̄̍͑́̈͊̉͌̑̈́͂̂͋̀̄͑̎̂̀̇̓̓́̑̂͋̌͗̋̅͋̀̈̑̇̂̀̾͊̃̎͒̓͆͒̓̉̏̌̽̀̇͂̂̒͒̈͐̓̇̇̉̊͂̆̃̓͂̇̐̍́̂̋̓͆͒̀̈̀͂̚̕̕͘͘̚̕̕̚̕͘̕̕͘͘͘̕̕̚̕̚̚̕̕͘͘̚͜͢͜͜͢͢͢͢͜͜͟͟͟͜͢͟͜͟͢͜͜͢͢͢͢͟͟͟͠͝͡͞͡͝͠͠͞͠͡͠͠͡͝͝͡͞͞͞͡͠͞͝͡͞͡ͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅf̢̢̡̧̡̢̡̛̛̛̛̛̛̖̞̭̼͚͕̗̬̫͖̜̟̺̫̮̘͓͉̹̤̟͕̙͕̺͉̭̯̟̬̫̗̹̼̻̳̱͙̞̪͍͈̭̣̦̮̟͚̬̼̥̤̯̥̲̜̹͇̼̗͈̮̻̰͖̲̱̪͎̻͇̭̩̟̺̫̩̼͓̻̹̦̲̤̝̟͇̫̙͈̞͇͈̜̮̻̼̯̫͕͍̭̬̖̞̤͇͉͎̯̫͍͇̣̙̗̬̹̤͐̈́̈͋͛̂͌̒̓̿̔͑̿̈͗̉͆́̋̾̄͊̀̇͂͂͑̆͐̑̂̑͑̓͌̉̇̔̆̈́̒̄̿̍̉̏̎̈͆̍͋͐̋͆̾̊͌̂̎͛̈́̇͌̀̂̉̏̓̅̂̏̑́̒̓͆̅̑͒͒̓́̐̾͐̃̒̔̇̾̔̇̔̎̄͗̊̆͐̀͂͊̔̉̌̀̌͌̋̊͆̂̊͘̕̕̕̚̕̚̕̚͘͢͢͢͜͟͢͟͜͟͟͡͠͝͠͡͡͞͡ͅf̢̡̢̧̢̢̢̧̨̡̢̡̨̢̡̢̡̨̛̛̛̛͔̠͚͕͍͚̫̤̥̩͙̰̯̱̲͎̩̰͔͚̥͇̹͔̭̜͔͉̣̯̺̙̫̺̠̬̩̹͉͇̭͉̪̤͖͍͍͈̤͇͉̠̱͔̱͇̤͈̣̼̱̻͚̱̳̜̳̻̣̮̫̼͓͈̖̮͚̯̟͕̺̩̫̠͔̞̺̯̫̘̙̪͖̰̬̘̣͓̪͖̟̩̗̦͙͕̜͓̠̟͖͔͕̞̹̙̻̞̦͍͍̣̥̞̲͙̲̲̯̺̖̟̻̩̖̹̞̮̘̯̩̙̰͕̩̬̭̫̘̹͇̟̻̯̪̩̣͚̣̮͇̮̳̺̪̥̻͉̳̱̜̘̲̘͕̖̞͔͎̘̠̘͖̘̯̳̹̲̖̰̥̖͈͙̩̥͈̥̪̖̟̼̫̙̙̤̫̤̦̯̺͚̗͇͉̯̭̮͚̪͈̝̜͖̳̥̞̯̝͍̠̯̣̩̰̫̟̰̩̲̱̺͕̉̾̔͛̐̿̏̀́̋͂́͒͒̎͊̉̍̑͑͋͑̎͐̓̉̋͗̋́͆̑̽̈́͋̇͌͌̉̒̀̎̓̃̿͊̅̈́́̂͛̀́̿́́͐̔́͗̽̀͛͑͋͗͌͑̓́͋̀̉͂̊̉̾̀̔̈̑̒̊̀̌͐͆̆̓̓̉̔͊̃͆̊̒̔̀̈͐̊̔̈́͌̿̾̇̆͑̀͋͌̇͑̓̽̾̇̒̈̀͂̅̍͋̈̀̋̀̌͗̅̄͊̀͑̒̈́̐̂̍̆͂̍̂͊̍̂̂̊̇̅̔͋̉̉̇̔͑͊̄͗̓͛̈̽͗͐̓̔͋̇̊͂̽͐͌̄̆͌̿̊̈́̈̈́̀͐͌̈̏̒̿̍̒̎͛̉̿̊̓̏̔͋̒͌̏̈́͛̅̈͐͒̑̔̍̉̾̆̿̈́͌͋͛̇̆̍̂̂̆̋̐͂́̇̓̀̂̃̓̌̕͘̕̕̚̕̕͘̚̕̚̕͘̚̕͘̕̚̕͘̚͢͜͜͢͟͟͜͟͟͜͢͜͢͢͟͜͟͟͜͟͢͟͜͢͜͜͟͟͟͞͡͠͠͡͠͞͞͠͠͠͡͠͞͠͡͠͝͠͝͞͠͞͠͞͞ͅͅͅi̧̢̡̨̢̢̢̧̨̧̧̧̡̧̨̧̡̧̡̢̢̡̨̢̡̡̧̛̛̛̛̛̛̘̮̝̮͕̱̜̫̯̗͓̻̥͉̬̬̦͎͍̙̯̗͉̮͚̟͔̮͇͕̠̘̳̟͓̖̖͔͙͚̩͕͇̩̗̰̺͚͎̭͕̟͓̩̤̭͓̯̞̜̯̫̟̼̙̣̲̭̻̟̘̬̯̭̰̖̻̜͉̘̼͚͉͎̰̘̣͕̮̺̰͇͍͍̻͈͉͇̫͎͖͇̼͉͙̙̬̟̮̼͇̤̱̜͉̼̞͖̤͎͉̤̥̯̘̩̤̳͈͍͖͕̹͈͙̮͕̹͉̘̱̤͇̳͖̜̳͙͎̞͓̪̱̯̝̤͈̼̩̺͈͖̫̹̱̭̙̟̤͓̣̥͚͎̩̬͔̹̻͇̟̳̯̤̖̼̩̠͓̪̝̠̹̦̪̳̘͍̗̪̳̫̫̪̰̝͔̲͈̳̮̭̮̭͈̞̻̘̜̜͈̣͚͎͓̤̯̺̠̰͚̰͓̮̼̳̲̖͕͉̲̯̺̻̭̜͕̻̙̼̯͉͙̥͕̖͖̰̖̘̙͎͙̤͇̙̻̮̟̻̦̯͇͓͖̝̥̹͔̼͇̞̣̼̘̹͆̉͛̇́̈̐͒͋͆̿̋̂̎̋̃̾̊̀̾̃̅͗̄̊̀̏́͌̏̓̀́̋͒̓̅͂̾̈́̑̇̀̈́̇̊̏̇̓̈̾͆̾̒̎̌͛̓̍̑͒̅̆̊̀͆̂̈̄̀̏͂̀̄̉̔̃̓́̌̒̎̉́̀͆͗́̔͒̽̄͂̽̀͂͌́͋̎̎̆̌̔̓́̽̇̇͐̅̒͌̊̂̂̏̇̎̉̃̈́͑̂̽͒̑́̒̊̾̓͂̌́̀̄̈́͂͌̄̏̄͐̓͆̆͌̂̋̒̒͂͆̿̾͛̾͌̾͗̀͋́̃̋̋͗͋̃̌͆̏́̀͛͆̈́̊̾͑̌̌̏͒̃̾́̍͌̀͋̔̈́͆̅̍̈̔͊̒͒̊͌̉̀̎͌̈̉͋̍͗̋̍̒͋͋͊̔̀̈͑̄̒̌̈͊̀̿̌̎͒̃̅̑̈̒̓̃̔͌͂̂̾̊̌̌̑͗͋͗̆͌̿̏̈̎̎͂̎̔̒̆͑́̊̔̎́͒̄͛̆͌̀̆̀̋̂̀͋͒͋̆̔̓̃͗̓͘̕̚̚̚̚͘̚͘͘̕̚̚͘̚̕̕̕͘̚͘͟͟͜͜͜͟͜͟͟͜͟͟͜͜͜͟͢͢͟͢͢͢͟͢͜͢͟͜͜͜͞͡͠͝͞͠͞͠͠͝͡͡͝͠͝͡͡͝͡͝͠͞͝͠͠͡͠͡͡͡͠͡͝ͅͅͅͅͅͅͅä̧̢̢̡̨̡̢̢̨̧̡̡̢̢̡̢̧̡̡̨̨̧̡̢̡̨̨̢̧̨̧̢̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̜͚̙̠͎͎̪͎̤̳͚̝̯̘̭͉̦̦̜̳͔͍͙̱͓̮͎̤̦̼̤͙͈̬̜̳͇̝͎̝͔͍̭̫͚̖̪̼̤͙̰̹̰̖̘̖͖̗̙͈̤̻̠̭̻͕̥̘̲̮͙̥̯͕͕͎̤͎̺͇̳̻̤͚̟̩͇̩̠̥̘̲͕̻͚̥̠̞̘͎̣̖̝͕̹̱͇̰͕̦̲̪̳͙̱͈̘̳̯̠̤̱̪̗̲͉͍͎̮̗̞͇̳̻̝͓̮̲̰̣̣̭̘̰̩̹̤̮̣͉͈̱̞͔͍̪͓͚͕͓̬̯͍̙͎͚̦̝͇͕͎̰͔͎͕̺̪̣͙̰̺̼̗̟̙͍̥̦͍̰͇͖̦̝̝̥̖͍͈͍̫̥͓̼̻̥̦̟̩̼̺̰̠͙̯̳̼͓̭̙̲̺̗̮̠̪̲̟̝͍̠̟͚̩̻͎̯̭̰͎̖͚̗̟̥̳̗̩̯͙̺͎̳̫͔͕̣̤̬̻̪̠̻̬͉̘̱̹̝̯̬͉͉̱̘̞͈͖̙̥̼̳̭̦͙̪̼͙̖̩̗̙̏͐̂͑̓̍̓̄̀̇͊̍̀̅͗͋̅́͐̿̿͛̆͆̋͐̃̿̃̈́̾̄̇̿̎̓̓̄̾͊̇̏̒̅̍̈̒͐͌͋͗͋́͐̄̐̒̑̊́̊̆̀̂͂̎͗̀́̿͂̓͆̓̽͊͂̿̈̍̄̔̿͆̌̉̾̉̓̽̾̊͛͐̊̌̄̅̄͋̉͂̋̏̿͆̑̀͑́̓̐̓̇̈̒̀̋͒͗̂̌͒̍͛̿̃͑͐͆̍̌͛͐͆̃̿͛̇̍̊̅̿̽̀̄̌̑̉̀̇̌̀̊̂̆͌͊͂̿͛̉̅̅̐͐́͋̌̍͛͐̍̃̓͑̉̀͂̀̂̋̾̌́̌̇̀͊̇̿͐̇̊̽́̋̏͑̋͗͆̅̅́̎́͋̆͌̂͊͑̽͂͊̈́̉̿̽́͊̒̉̇́̆̽̂̈́͒̎̌̌́̃̉̃̌͗̎͗̈́͆̓̃͗̓̎͌͑̓̐̈̃̏̈́̈̈̅̇̾̆̐̓̿̐͌̍̍̈̉̏̄̽̋̈̆̑̀̊͋̒͂͆̕̚̚̕̚̚̕͘̚̕̕͘̚͘̚̚͘͢͢͢͢͜͜͟͜͢͜͜͢͜͜͟͜͢͟͜͜͞͞͡͡͝͞͡͡͠͝͡͝͝͝͠͝͞͝͡͡͝͠͡͞͠͡͠͠͠͠͡͝͞ͅͅͅų̨̡̧̧̢̨̢̢̢̢̧̨̧̢̨̡̧̡̧̡̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̲̣͇̰̺͓̜̰͉̪̹͉̭̭̭͙̟̼͇̖̱̙͓͚̖̗̫̬̻̗̮̜̺͕̪̗̬̺̣̤̳̮̟̺̰̲͕̯̦͕̼̝̫͖̣̟͎͕͚͈̲̣̜̜͙̻̩͔͍̺̲̩̬͈͕̻̺̠͙̦̩̯̺̤͙̟̘̘̥̜̣͖͙̻̝̬̞͉̻̜̖̥̖̜͕͎̖̳̳̻̗͉̞͚̲̥͇̣͙̱͇͍̻͓̬͈̹͕͎̞̠̹͎̗͓̟̩͕̞̗̹̪̮͓͕̭͖̥̦̮̲̯̜̻̺̘͓̙̝̺͓͍̼̬̘̱̟͙̱̜̬̠̪̥̫̰̮͇̩͇̱̝̲͍̺͓̯̯̮̤̭̖̫̘̬̣̙͈͔̻̬̩͙̞̦̳͎͖̤̣͙̙͍̱̮̫̣̲̥̗̠͈̝̹̼̗̞̭̺̞̗̩̖̜͍̘̳̻̘̤̱̹̻̤̟̝̭̘̲̘̥̠͓̖̱̘̗̰̣̖͔͈̬̭̜̥̘̻̝̲̰̲̦͎̩̜͉̤͍̹̟̼̼̟̯̤̗̍̽̾̋́̅̅̔̏̐͋̀̽͗͋̂̉̀͑̒̋̇̉̄͌̌͊̾̑̃́̽̒̆́̔́̃͛͂́̎̆̈́̔͛̄̔̐͊͛̽̋̏͐̄̽̓̾́̏̓̊̈́͌͋́̍̿͆̀͑͌̄̊̊̈̆̑̆͋͆͂̾̋͒̓͑̆͆̋̐̎̌̉̀́̓͒͆̒̾͋̓̊͒́͊͌͋̽͗̌̉̿͌͒̊͑̍̔̾̐̋͊̾́̿́͐͒̿̂̏́̅̇̆̒͐̆͑͌͛͗́̅̌̏̿͐̈̿͐̎̍̀̈͒̄͋͊̈̆̀̍̑̇͋̌͗͒̏͑͆́̒̈́͐͒̎͋̿̿͗́̎͒̂̊̐̇̆͐̀̐̍̒̓̍̂͐̉͌͊̐͗͊̓̏̏̎̂̍̐͆́͋͒̐̆̈́͋̓̃̐͐̉̎̑̃̄̿͆̈́͑͗̄̀͆̋̍̒̉͊̓̒̅̍̏̓̂̎͛̊̐̂͐̏͑̆̐̍̓̈́̊͗̊̾̑̓̎̾̈́͂̓̈͛̒̏̈͛͑̂̈́̀̄͘͘̕̕̕̕̚̕̚̕̕͘͘̚̕̕̕͘̚̕͘̚͢͢͜͟͢͟͢͟͟͢͜͜͟͟͢͢͟͢͟͜͟͜͠͞͡͞͞͠͠͠͠͡͝͡͝͠͡͞͝͡͡͠ͅͅͅͅͅͅͅį̡̨̨̧̜̘̙̳̠̣͚͖͚̤̼͚͉̫͕̙͙̺͔̞͎̄͂̐́̍͐̓͒̽̽́̿͊͆͗̈̄̈́́̿͒̂̕͘̚͞͝ͅg̡̧̨̡̨̡̡̢̢̡̡̢̨̡̢̡̧̛̛̛͓͔̯̜̘̝͎̱̼̤̬̝̝̗̙̬̠̳̘̖̯̹͚̞̳͇͙̖̩̥̥͇̯̤̗̱̙͔̼̩͈͎̞͎̥͇͉͖̲̳̭͔̭̥̟̪̲͚̣̝̩̻͙͍̱̜̦͚̰̤͚̭̹̝̠͙̲͍̙͕͈̱̪̦̝͎̩͍͕͇̦͕̥͓̯̯͈̝̯̺̱͈͙̭̘̼̩̯̳̠͉̖̗͙͉̪̹̪̲̙͈͍̖̗̣͚̱̗̞̱̞̞̮̥̗̙̺͔͇̟͇̼̳͇̀̋̽͑̀̔̔͑͛̇̓̿̂̅̄̄́̇͛͆͋́̃̐̏̏͋̒́͗̽͐́̐͛̓̒̎̊͆͋̈́̿͆̓͊̇̓̊͛̆̉͒̃͊͐͗̎͗̓͂̈͗͂͗̒̾̎̃̏̿͒̈́̆̈͐̓̀́̀̉͋̍̽̈́́̍̂̓̒̍͑̽̉́̈́̔̀̌̑̄̇̋̀̊͋̀͌͛̓̓̋̋͆̀͊̅̅͐̿̀̀̊̂̈̋̑̄̈́̅͊̊̆͌͘͘̕͘̕͘͘̕̚̚̕̚̚̕͘͘̚̕̚̕̕̚͜͜͢͟͞͞͞͠͝͡͠͡͡͞ͅͅͅͅͅg̡̢̧̨̢̧̧̨̧̢̧̢̢̧̛̛̛̛̛̛̛͉̬̺̦̗͈̜̠͉̱̤͓̩̖͉̭̫̼̙͓̺̰̘̫̭̙̖̯̬͚̜̣̬̬͍̼͍̟͚̘̮̰̩͖̜̖̺͉͓̜̳̮̗̦͉̹͖̭̭͖̥͖̙̳̗̖̖̘̼̹̠͓͔̻̦̩̭̺͚̜̜͈̞͓͙̮̺͙͙͔̞̜̖̺̱̟̣̥̬͖̩̯̜̮͖̟͉̠̙̲͎̱̺͓̭̼̻͈̞͕̺̥̥̭̝̭̗̻͈̦͙̖̗̙͍̻̗̹͈̮̟̲̖̦͙͍̼͓̜̪̠̹͕̘̹͚͈̗͉̙̣̣͎̱͉̩͇͈͔̗̼̗͔̞̼͍̗͇̪̥͍͑̐̌̀̅͛̈́͐̈́̿̉̒̃̑̑̈́͐̀̓̔͋͆̃̐͑̇͌͐̊̐̉̈̑̌̅̊̀͗̅̂͒̒̍̋͊̔́̋̋̆̉̊͒̽̎̾͌͒̾͌̄͌̅́̽̌̂͑̇̉̀͐̉̉͊̎̉̀̊͒́̔̽͗̓̅̂̋͆̅̂̋̔͛͊̂͋̀̓̄̎͗͐̒̒̄̄̊̐͗̾͒̔̌̇́̀̌̊͂̐̋̔̇́̀̃̽͒͑̂̂́̎̇͂̌̅͑̋̾̊̂̿̂̇͛̀̓̃̄̀̈́͒͗̓͗̆̑̈́̊̉̽͛̀̇͒̒̆̽̀̾́͒̾͋̆̄͊͘̕͘̕̕̕̕͘͘̕̕̚̚͜͢͜͢͜͜͟͟͢͜͟͟͢͢͝͞͝͡͝͞͠͞͝͝͝͞͝͝͡͠͠ͅͅͅͅͅͅͅ


*w̸̨̧̡̨̧̨̢̨̨̢̡̢̨̧̨̢̢̨̧̨̢̢̲̣͉̯͖͓͙̞̤̠̮̞͇̬̙̹̦͇̟̙̭̮̟͖̭̭̠̱̙͔̗̘̫̩̩̭͎͚͖̟̫̠͕̞̬̝̟̙̯̗̥̹͈̻̪̣̬̫̫͇͓̯̭̖͙̻̗͉̬͚͎̫̯̦̰̪̖̮̥̖̯̖̯͉̮̠͇̜̼̰̩̙̖̫̲̻̙̱͍̥̣̰̼̻͔̘̣̜̯̜̤̩̼͈̗͔̣͉͇̫̖̳̮͚̺̖̥̳̪̘̠͎͕̬̺̯̻͓̫̱̭͎̫͍̖̗̣͚̺̻͖̭͙̤̫̩͙̬̣̘̻̮̺̲̥͍͎̼̺̻̮̺̮̳̗̣͈̙̼̰̥̙̦͔̠̖͔͎̦̞̩͙̣̥̜̤̪̝̫̭͍͔͙̦͓̘̹̝͇͉̘̻̫̖̲̯͔̞͚̔͂͊͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜ͅͅͅͅͅh̸̡̢̧̨̧̢̧̡̢̢̢̨̧̢̧̡̢̡̡̧̡̡̨̨̢̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̙̯͈̹̲̗͎̮̬͍̖̞̭̞͖̲̤͍̺̗̜̺̘͖̬̪͈̯͍̪̻̮̭͓̖͙̬̹̹͚̠̗̺̯̬̟͕͔̰̭̗̳͎̙̥̩̰͉̮̻̟͈̹̻̲̦͙̥̹͈̥̳̣̱̟͉͈͚̬̻̟̖̬̺̯̲̗͈̟͓̜̰̰͖̫͔͖̹͖̮̫̩̪̬͙̠̲͉̩̰̱̞͕̬̫͔͇͖͈̤̖͔̜̣̙͙̫̻̰̩͉̞̩̟͈͉̼̞̪͉̣͚͚̝̗͙͕͈̭̣͈̖̣̳̘͕͇͖̱͍͚̦̮͈̟̤̖͎͔͖̠͙̗͍̪̜͙̲̗͙̟̘̥̩̠̺͚̗͔̲̞͇͓͖̭̰͚̞͍̠̥̞̙͍̭̩̥̗̼̪̬̘̞̪̳̫̙̗̦̙͚̱͈͖͚̫̟̙̻̫͙̲͙͓̲͚̮̖̝̼̺̪̜̠̖̲̫̩͍̤̤̲̟̱̱̦̦̝̼͌̈́̃͗̓́̆̆̾͆̃̊̄̊̎̏̾̃̀̊̌̈́̋̑̎̓́̀͆͂̾̄̊͛̉͗̊̆̂̐̑̈́̋̓̑͗̽̾̆̈́̀̈̍̎̽̾́͛̈̿̔͆́̄̉͆̏̎͐̀́̐̈̈́̀͂́̈́̽̿͆͊̿́̈́̇̿͒͐͊̆̊̈̉͑̒̇̄̈́͌̄͗̃̊̆̇́͊͑̀̈̅̿̄̈́̇́́͒͋̌͂͑́̿̋̍̉͛̾͐̓́̈́̐̑̄͌̆̀͋̇̊̀̋̋̏̿̋̋͌̾͋͛͗̄̄̄̽̈͌͑̅͆͂͌͊́̿͒̄̌͋̀̌͛̔̓̋̑̈́̓̏̄̆̃̊̈́̎́̈́͑͛͆͛̀̓̃̀̄̃̔̉͋̃͆̽̒̇͂̑͗̉͐̈́̃͂͋͗͛͗͑̊͛͊̀́̔̽̒̆̓̃̎̚̚͘̚̚͘̚͘͘͜͜͜͝͝͝͠͝͠͠͝͝͝͠͝͠͠͝͠͝͝͝ͅͅͅa̴̢̨̧̡̨̧̧̧̧̧̧̨̨̡̧̛̛̛̛̛̛͇͉̝̩̼͕̘̣͚̖̭̗̞̩̖̯̬̜̲̘̠̣̠̥͍̬̙̲̝̰̟̹̞͚̬͔̱͔͉̟̟̯̙̠̤̼̦͖͚̬͍̜̗̜̥̮̙̻̝̳̫̠͇̹̪͎̺͍̲̝̼̦̜̪͎̫̻̫̫̬̲̹̤̖͇̦̣̭̪̰̥͕̳͙̯͚̼͙̘̯̫̟̖̞̦͓̭̼̳͍̗̝͕̞͚̜͙̣̰̫̣̭̭̪̗̬̲̜̫̬̪̜͈̠̪̯͎̱͕̥̼̱͎͔̯̣͍̳̗͓͚͉̩͈̼̮̲͔͕̯̩̞̦͕̘͎̪̮̼̙̫͕̤̟̫̮͎̮̗̗͕͖͔̠͍̞̭̿́͛́̀̓̈̀̆̄͑̾̈́̋̈́̔̈́̈́͑͂͒̐̒̀̅̽͊̏͑͗͆͋̋́͌̐͗͂͑̋̑͋͂̂̊͐́̒̽͒̽̊̄́̑̿́͐̈̉̒̎̒͐͌̌͐̏́̓́̽̈̒͂̉͐̽͒̀͑̃͗̅̓͒͌̓̑̏̃͛̑̂̀̾̃͑͆̀͊̏̍͑̏͆͑̍͗̓͐̾̈́̇̒̒͒̎͆͋̓͗̈́̓̎̒̏̀͌̑̊́͑̃͋͋̊̉̐̀̊̀̅͋́̓̃̏̎̎͊̾̌̓̍̂̃̂́̓̃̏̌̃̒͂̈́͊͐͊̑͋̂̌̂̈́̉͗̒͆̍͋̈̅̀̌̆̏͌͌̍̀̆͛̓̈̈́̅̂̋̄́̏̒́͊̍̆̃̃̌̒̍̈́̊̈́̓̎̈́̀̂̈́̋̆̔̏͒͛͌̍͗̒̈́̅̇̐̈́̓̅͑̀̐̉̆̎̏̓͌̕̕̕͘͘͘̕̚͘̕̚̚͘̚̚̕̕͘͘̕͘͜͝͝͝͝͠͝͠͠͠͝͝͝ͅͅͅͅt̶̢̧̢̨̢̧̧̢̢̢̨̡̡̛̛͖̮͎̯̳͖̝̙̳̞͙̤̖͇̖̬̥̬͉̬͚͖͔͇͖̱̭̻̮̝͍̮͚̫̖̖̩͇͙̬̳̗̳̗̩̳͚̙̙̼̟̗̙̳̱̤̫̹̺̻͖̳̭͖̖̠͕̘̤̭̮̺̘̳͎̗̼̭̥̪̹̗̳̘̘͓̥͖̘̱͈͍̼͙̲͕̠̜̭̣̼͈̝̘̗̘̻̠̹̺̪̥̪̬̜͈̹̭̰̜̲̜̜͎͓̫̥̭̫͇̖̬̱̭͎̣̭̥̑͌̿̎͂̅̏́̍͒̈́͌̍̃̆̏̈̓͋̄͌̾̾͐̉͛̔̀̆́̃́̔̈̃̿̆́̍̀͑͗̌̅͐̅͋͆̇͆̊̎̈́̃̊̆̊̍̏͐̈́̄̈́͌͐̉͆͊̔͆̓̆͋̏̇́̄͆̓̈́̀̊̃͆̇̅͒̒̋̅̇͗̓̌͗̍͊͐̓̄̽͗͂́͑̐̿́̇̒̆̇͐̔͋́̊̾̑̄̈́̇̐͋̊̋̃̎̀͂͑͛́̋̅̊͑̀̌͒̽̀̑͗̋̂̌̒́͛̽͊̈͂̈͐̄̽̀̒̏̄́͌̋̌̔͛̇̆̂͑̈̅̓͂̓̽͛͋͐͑̎̔͌̿̑̉̍͌̂̏̑̓̉̈́̍̀̂̈́͒̆̓̇͛̌̔͛̈́͑̓͑́͑̒̅̉̇̑̀̊̆̂̏̉̊̇̒͌͛̓̑́̈̽̋͌̂̈́̒́͛͐̓̿͋̑̎̄̓̂̄̕̕͘̚̕̕̕̕̕̕͘̚̕̕̕̕̚͘͘͜͜͜͜͠͠͝͠͝͝͠͠͝͝͠͠͝͝ͅͅͅͅͅͅͅ'̵̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̙͈͇͑̀̾͆̀̌͋̇͋̆́̆̓̈́̽̅̎̒͊̊̿͛̈́̓̅́̓͊̑͑̾̿́͗̈́̾̓͛̍̇̿͗̒̓̒̾̆̈́̈́͆̆̎̂̊̑̿̃̀̄̇̇̄̓̈́̔̄́́̇̄̆̈́̿̽͗͆̍͂̀͂̐̈́͛̓̉̄̏͗̅̒̎̂̀͑̈́͌͊̈́̑̄̋̃͒̅̈́̅̏̉͊̓̇͛̑̊̆̆͂̊͊́̒̎̃̀̇͗̄͌̌̏̄̿́͂̈́̉̇̿̈̽̇̏́͌̐̆͋́̋̍͛̅̈́̈́͊̄͋̅͌̎͛̾̓̉̊̾̑̑̎̉̂̎̾͌̈́͌͐̾̐͂̽̎̍̿͌̿̑͛̓̉͑̄̃̓̚̕͘͘̕̚͘̚͘̕̚͘͠͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝ḑ̷̨̡̧̡̢̢̡̢̧̨̧̧̡̛̛̛̯̖̻̗̝̠͚͍͙͈̫̩̜̦̫̞͇͚͕̺̯͉͇͇̥̹̟̣̻̰̳̲̫͇͍̟̬̺̩̼̤̞̺̝̹͈̫͎̮̗̼̼̫͇̦͎̲̘̰̮̺̼͖̤̪̹̤̭̮̘̠̪̯̞̣̺̜̱̗͖̮̱͇̹̹̲͇̯̟͓̫̱̖̥͓̼̭̠̥͈̺̦̦̼̥̠̱̠̜̤̪̩͓͓̥͓͎̬̻̞͙̺̣̝̤͇̩̜̥̝̥͎̱̭͔̖̝̘̤̖̥̠̤͉̣͎͇̲̟̹̼̩̭̰̭̹̹͎̔̑̅͑̎̓̃̓̈́̊͌͑͌͂̒̓̓͋̏͑̃͑́̀̓̔́̾̈̓̋̂͆͛̔͒̐̇̀̆̀̑͌̔͑͊̎͒̉̄̈́̏̾͊͗̍͌̒͗̄̈́̍̀̇͑̏̀̓̍͑̀̒̐̈́͛̉͗̒͒͆̈́̓͋͛̌͂̊͐̊̊̈̽͂͂̔͐̊͑̀̄̈͂̆͌̍͐͑̒͛̽̅̽̽͗͂̿̈̃̆̈́́̚̚̕̕̚͘̚̕̕͜͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͠͝ͅͅͅ ̴̡̢̢̢̡̡̢̡̨̨̢̧̛̤̬͖̘̙̖̯̦͎̟͓̖̥̩͚̪͎̫̦̗̻̬͔̭̜͔̙̲̭̝̬̲̯͕͉͎͍̻̬͙͎̥̰̰̗̭̱̪̰͈̙͔͖͔͚̱̩̙͎̤̼̺̹̰͎̫͖̺̫͇̠̬̥̟̺͙͉̟͓̻̞͇͓͙̯̺̯͈̪͖̼̗͖̼̮̟̟͖͇͕̝̣̳̠͙̭̭͑̋̽̔̑̅̓̑͒͂͋͂̈́̀̽̉̓̑̓̇̾̑̾̿̋͛̄̉̾̏̿̊̽̂̅̄̃́͑̔̑̑̇̐̒̏͛͌̓̈́͋̓̽͊͐͐̽͘̕͘̚̚͘͜͜͠͝͝ͅͅͅẙ̴̧̢̨̨̢̨̨̧̧̨̢̡̡̡̛̛̛̛̛̛̱͇̠̭̪̳͕̩̻͉͉͎͚͔͉̗̫̦̪̭̗͚̟̖͕̣̼̩̩̹̜̺͖̯̫̯̥͔̖̝̤̹̦͔̮̩̳̝̦̠͙͈̖̮̺̙̫͔̩͓̮̞̱͎̩͓̰̟̮͙͚̭̗͎̖̩̬̪͕̤̞͓̯̮͉̘͙̪̞̜͕̪̠̰͕̮̦̬͉̦̬̩͎̺̼̮̼̻̥̮̮̣̲͖̱̬̯̻̼̜͓̝̫̫̹͚̱͖̻̣̗͖͇͎͇̜͖̞̼̲̤̙̦͙̹̤̙̩̱͇̥̲͍̜̣̣̠͍͇͖͔̜͉̬̣̎̉́͂̌̑̈́̔̐̊͂̀̔͌͛̑̎̓́̅̈̓͒̔͊͋̿̎͗̽̍̈̉̑̒̀̈̈́̇̑̈́̅͌͑̎̿̈́̾͗̈́̂͗͆̽̍̽̈́̆̈͗̀̂͗͑́̍̾̌̂͌̀̊̋̈́̄͋̎̃̎̽͆̒͑̇͐͆̇̊͆̔̒̂͑̋͗͒̈̔̊̀͌͗̽̄̊͒̿̈́͑̉̎͊̽̽͛͑̓̈́̂̔̿̌̋̾́͂̄̿̓̅̑̿̈́̈́̑̇̌͛͌́́͌͂̑͋̓́̀̂́̾͑̎̔͂͌̀̌̋̒͋̀̓̾̓̌̅̄͆͐̂̂̈́͐̑͆̈́͛̃̂̒͗̾͊̌́̅́̄̊̓̉͗̎̈̈́̇́̉̑̽̑̿̇̓̔̈́̐͑̊̆̊́͐̈́̇̍̃͋͒̈́̾̏͋̏̌͛̾̌͌̀̍̎͘͘͘̕͘̕͘̚͘̕̕̕͘͘̚̕̕̕̕͜͜͜͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͝ͅͅͅơ̸͕̈͌́́̓̋̐͌͆͑͗̈́͒̃̍͛̇͋̈́̒̋̎̌̍̅͗̍̓̓͒̅̇̉̂̊̄͋̿̀͌͌̿̋̆͐̀͒͆̊̓͊͆͌̆̒́͌͒͌̔͗͛͌̎̉͘̕͘̕͘͘͠͝͠͠͝͠͝ư̸̡̧̨̢̧̢̡̢̧̢̨̢̡̡̡̡̡̛̜̺̦̬̮̣͎̙̤̞͎̤̘̬͓͚̥̳̞̦̰̘̬̜͎̺̩͉̗̜̼̦̮̣̬͖͔̫̥̥͕̙̳̺̻̲̠̼̬͎̜̯̗̭͇̬̼̜͎͇̲͖͇̥̦͙̞̬̝̖̮̠͙̤͚̲̻̪̱̹͖̮͍̠̜̘̖̘̩̖̙̘̟̱̭̬̹̜͙͓̥̯̝̞͙̻̩͈̲̬̺̩̟͔̤̘̤̱̱͔͓͖̯͉̼̘̗͉̦̖͇̼̻̫̗̞̼̰̙̱̗̼̻̗̲͖̲̭̞͈̳̩̙̭̮̞̠̞̯̻̩̫̦̲̦̩͎̳̱̦̺̤̻̪̥̖͇͖͍͇̹̰͔̺̞̫͇̼͚͛̎̋̆̅͆̎͊́̿̈́͑̐͐͆̆̆͆̾̏̈́̍͌̉̈́͋̐̑̀̿̃̈̏̉̉́͂̄̀̽̒̍͒͑̇̐̌̾̇͐̇̓̇̐̋͑͒͋̈́̀́̉̌͐̈͆̊͗̈́̃͑̎̓̇͊̎̈́̌͗̔̇͋͑̌͂̄̒̆̒̾̽̓̇̾́̈́͋̾̅͗̐̂̇̔͛͌͒͒̾͐̓̀̈̇̊̏̆̔̈̈́̀́̿͌̕̚͘̚͘͘̕̕͜͜͜͜͜͠͝͠͠͠͠ͅͅͅͅ ̸̢̢̧̨̨̡̛̛̛̛̛̛̛͖̮̪̻͇̩̺̩͉̫͔͖̼̝̹͕̮̹̱̥̯͙̳̳̪̖̞̤͎̗̫͔͉̯̙̭̪̯̺̺̩͖̖̹̞̘̥̪̹̣̬͈̳̙͍͖̻̮̟͕͈̹͚̞̻̮̳͕̹͉͈̩͓̤̤̫͕͈͍̙̹̅̑̍́̀͒̍̅̈́̉̅̔̓̃̈͛̑̒͂̆̌̽̅̆͑̍̈́̓͆̊́̎̎̔̃͛͑̄͛̽̌͌̐̔̒͗͐̓͐̓͒̓̐͆̿͌͂̑̔̿̒͗̔̈́͛͊̍͊̀̊͋̅̈̀̽̌̑̍̓̾͗̈́̇̽̍̀̉̒̀̾̃̓̑̔̾̑̂͊͆̏̑̀͂͐̔̌̇̂̇̿̀͗͌́̈́͌̌̌̐̎͑͊̏̎̽̈́̎̊͗̏̔͑̆̄́̍̀̐͂͛̔̎͆̓̈́̈́̿͆̂̑̒̔̓̓̑̆̋͐̈̔͐͆̆̀͛͐̂̆̔̄̆̅̾͒̀̃̓͗̎̿͗̆̒͗̇̓̍̃̈́̀͂̊̕͘͘͘͘̕̕̚͘̕͘̚̕͜͝͠͠͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝s̷̡̢̢̡̧̧̧̢̢̢̧̢̡̡̡̧̢̡̨̨̢̧̧̨̢̡̧̛̛̛̭̰͓̟̩̗͈̫̮̦̞̩̟̻̱̝̬̜͚̪̠̲̜͕͚̗̞̫̙̻̜̱̱̙͚̭̲̙̫͈̠̺͇̮̖̬̪̰̖͔̳͔̠͓͍̠͔͍̦͍͉̬͎̣̥͙̭̙̘͓͈͙̙̳̦̳͇̠̟̩̩͙̱̹̠̗̞̰̳̫̹͇̬̰͍̳̯͚͓͎̬̬̙͔̬͍̹̹̟̺͖̺͙̦̣̲̲͓̝̬̙̮̱͎͖̙͖̮̩̫̙̠̠͙̯͙̘͚̖̙̪͚̺͇͇͉̺̰͍͚̺̮̳̻̭̰̟̥̯̻͍̲̤͉͙͚̬̹̹̮͚̟̲͚̫͍̯̟̳̫̩͖͈͈͖͚͓̬̹̰̫͒͛̈́̄̀̑͋̈́̎͛̽̓͗̓̐͂̊́͐̔̍̀̊̔̏̋̅̐̓̄̌̒͌́̿͆̉̀̓̆́͒̃͛͒̑̐̓̈́̿̃̔̃͐̌̍̋͋̈́̈́̂̆̂̉͛̀͋͋̇͂͑̏̀͆̄̆̋̀̓̀́́̇͆́̏̏͒͑̋̽̎̇̒̎̔̈́̈́̌̌͑́͑͑̈̂͘̚̚̚̕͘̕̕͜͜͜͜͜͜͠͠͠͝͝͝͝͝ͅͅͅͅa̴̢̧̧̡̨̧̡̡̧̢̧̡̨̨̨̢̨̧̧̡̡̨̡̢̢̢̧̨̱̪̪̠̖̦̘̳̫̼͕̤͇̼͓̜̖͈̟͉̱̼̲͈͉̳̤͍̗̟̖̖͕̖̬̖͉̣͖̱͇̦̹̥͙͉̘̟͈̩͔͉͉͕̼̘̦̲̠̦̺̻͖̙̘̳̯̭̬̻̣͇̠̭̤͓̱͕̬͍͔͔͍̮̬̳̪̫͕̖̦̝̺̟͍̺͎̭͎̩̝̙͉̖̤͇̺̖̪͎̠̣̝̭̱͕͉̰̠̥̘̥̬̯͚͈̼͓͈̳̰̞͚̱͈̣̯͙͇̘͚̤̥̺̲̱͖̭̬̫͙̠͕̮͎̰͚͚̖͉̼̞͔̼̘͇̙̭̥͇̹̱̟̥̠̲͖͙̝̥̳͔̞͍̠͚̣͔͔͍̼͕̠̥͇̗̻̯̰̗̟̘̖͙͎̞̗̱̤͉̖̖̰̻͕̼͚̜̠̻͎̬̤̩̺̼͈͉̱̖̬͍̮͓̠͚͕͍̰̝̗͇̭͙͇̜̖̯̱͒̄̄͗̿̈̆͊̏́͋͗̾͑̾͒͜͜͜͜͜͜͜ͅͅͅͅͅy̷̢̧̨̡̡̫̲̜̩̼͕̯͇̬̪̯̗͉̙̱͈̙̝̦̯̗̼͇̦̝͚͈͚̰̪̻̟̞̜̹̗̞̟̰̼̤͓͎̟͕͔̺̖̫͕͖̰̬͍̻̲̱̖̖̣̞̬͎̹̼̳̹̬̝͚̘̹̻̙̥͈̦͖̼̙̺͈̤͙̞͉̥͓̳̹̮͙̳͈̮͎͎͉̗͓̙̮͂͛̾͑̄̂̄̉̾̾̊̈͂̑͆̉̏̏́̋̅̑̑͐̋̍̃̉̏̿͆̆̍̍͋̈̔́͋̈́̏̚͘̚̚͘͜͜͜͜͜͜͠͝ͅͅͅͅͅ*


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)

o̷̢̢̱͉̦̩̣͇̠̥͋͌́̃͋̏̒̒͗̌͌̈́̇̎͗̾̚͠h̷̡̨̡̟͕͖̙̝̲͚̹͎̜̣̳̤͓͎͚̭͔͂͌̃͌̐̈́̎͛́̾̅̚̚̚͝͠ ̷̟̮̹̩̦̯͕̺̜̳̥̫̱̥̀̿̐̆̔̋͊̅̾̏͛̇͗̃͊̍̍̿̿͗̑̓͊̓̑̓̂̚͜͝ẅ̶̡̢̰͍̣̩̹̖̜̮̗̭̞͇̜̝͉͕͍̠̖̻̎͆̈́͌͑̃̓̈́̉̏̎͌̈́̉͐̓͂̍̆̃͌̿̎̏̃̑͜͠͠ǫ̷̛̱̩̭̣̟̹̗͍̀̐̐̈́̀͆͝w̴̧̢̻͈̟̮͙̰̠͔̦͎̖̥̪̎̓̿͛͊̿̈͊͋́̎̿͆̾̿̐̈́̋̈́̾̔͋̉̔̚̕ ̴̡̡̻̰̖̝̳̗̭̰̂́̀̄̀̓̎̀͐̃̓͐̐̾̆̂̚͝͠ͅͅẉ̴̨͔̹̤̗̥͖̦̬͎͓̠͍̣̳͖̬̗̝̺̮̥̦̄̽̓̌̋͒̚͜͜͝͝ḙ̶̛̞̦̮͉̒̀͛́̾̓͝r̵̢̧̧̨̧̛̲̮̯͓̯̜̞̫̩̻͕̲͈̮͎̮͓̻̞̺̿͐͌̐̀̇̋͋͆̄̄̈́̚͜͠͠͝è̷͉̫͙͍͉̼̞̦̤̞̭̘̮̓̊͌͌̏̏̎̌̑̾͌̍̔ͅͅ ̶̨̡̛͎̲̭̞̰͓͍̖͙͈̤̭̬̠̳̤̝̜̘̯̥̹̺̘̇̑̅͌̂̈́̈́͐̽́̑̒͋͒͌̊̈̅͜͝͠͝ͅͅͅţ̶͔̬͉͙͕̱̬͙̻̫͉͙̳͉̞͇͙̯̖͎̹͓̟̪̥̳͍̇͐̆̂͑͆̅͆̓̈́̿̈́̑̎̓̌̕͜͝á̸̡͎̯̼̹̑̉͗͛͐̊̀̽͐̎̊͛̑̀̃͋̍̽̏͒̂͊͠͠͠l̷̻̮̮̙̭̬͍͔̤̱̹̱̻͖̟̔̀̓̃̽̂̈̀̀̈́̓͒̇̆̊̚ǩ̷̢͈̮̘̰̮̯͔̠̏̀̒́̐̓͂̈́̅̈́͗̊̌̏͂̿̆̽͂͘͠͝i̴̘̣̞̐͝n̴̡̢̠̮͈͈̼͎̤̞̖̲̩͚̘̝͇̦͇͉̣̞̬̙̼̈́͌̓̾̐̎͋̋͝ģ̵̧͔͍̟̹̪̯͍̭͔̹̥͓̖͈̘̽̕ͅ ̵̢̨̞͔̝̖̣̦̪̲̖̩͖͎͕̟̩̹̲̼͇͊̿̈́̇̅͋̋͂̽͌̅̓͋͂̃͂͒̚̚͜͝͝͠͝l̸̢̛̹̞͕̱̯̹͓̝͎̖͖̟̠͎̗̮̹̹̎̉̒̔͊̈́́̐̐́̓͛̆̏̀̍͘̕͜͝ͅį̴̨̛̠̣̱̜͉̳̳͍̝̄̉͛̎̽͆̔̽̉̀͑͒̀̐ͅk̸̡̧̩̜̪͍̪̟̼͚͔̟͎͎̃̇̅͌̑̂̓̆̓̿̃̈́̎̈́̈́͛̔̉͘͝ͅe̵̮̖͈͌̏̔̇ ̸̧̨̲̭͓̪̙̫̫͓͕̘̯̜̣̝̜̪̤̭̖̼́̑̒̽̓̀͌̒̑͌̐̒̕͜͠ͅț̷̢̧̢̨̡̙̬̺͚̜͈͔͓͕͕̫͖̖̱̭̜͒̑̃́̃́̇̋̿͗̊̈́̿̉́͒͆ͅh̸̢̧̗̟̻͇͈͎͓̦͉͆̏̾̂̄͘ĩ̷̭̠̰̥̇̃́̒̀̈́̊͛́́͂͒̈̕͘͘͘͝s̸̨̡̢̜̹̲̖̬͚̯̙̗͚̺̠̲̰̻̯͖͉͚̖̤̻̰̻͔̹̔́́̆̓͑̀̓̒̓͌̎͑̽̍̉͋̎̈̏̕͝
̸̲̤͍̖̮̘̲̙̤̰̠̳̱͚͖̲̜͎̰̫̬͚͇͚͔͆͜͝͝
̵̡̛̛̼̮̗̟̻̱̰͕̼̼̞̜̠̿̈́̑́̈͒̍̔̂͊̆͋Ô̶̢̤͕̺̳̠͎̺̥͙̰̩̹̞̪͖̦̮̻̪̻͕̦̦͍͓͕̂͛̂̐̎͛̃̚͜͜͝͝͝c̵̡̨̢̡̟̣̣͎͖̬͕̺͙͔̯̜͒̈̔̌̾̏͆͜͜͜͠t̵̡̛̟̺̠̲̙͕͙͓͚̰̰̖̱͚͈͎͓̗̣̞̺̹̯̗́̂͊̈́͊̓́́̒͑͑̎̓̑́̕͜͝͝͠ơ̶̧̢̨̞͈̗̳̻͕͚̼̰͔͚̪̳̫̦̼͖̩̙͖̦͖̓̅̐̓͌̍̃͑̀̄͛̔̄̉͒͜͝ͅb̸̛͙͎̭̞͆͛̇̐͛̇̃̆̍̌́̀͊͗͐́̚̕̕͠ȩ̵̫͍͈̙̰̗̬͉̳̪͈̘̝̮̪̮̹͙̽̏̅͌͆̈́̀͛̔̃̈́̚͘͜͠͝͝ͅr̸̹̦̦̙͕͚̪͉̩̣͐̑͌̎̈́͒͊̌̓́͛̒͐̀͐̍͆͠ ̸̧̰̤̪̙̰̲͕͚̭͎̝̯́̏̋̆̍̎͊̿̃͗̏͛̀͛͒͑̽̔͐̑́͑̈́̔́͘͘͝2̵̩͙͖͔̫͔̪͔͖͜͠


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Corrupt text strikes again


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

anyways
theres 1 more week left


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Man Weasely really went downhill after the Deathly Hallows


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Seeing corrupt text reminded me of the screenshot from page 2364


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Man Weasely really went downhill after the Deathly Hallows
> View attachment 313316


hate that guy lol


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Man Weasely really went downhill after the Deathly Hallows
> View attachment 313316


he became an anime character


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

I should eat chips
I’m still hungry...


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

Okay someone help me out here

what are those action figure thingies called from the early 2000s? They were this little action figure in the shape of a ball but then you would press a button and they would turn into action figures. My cousin owned a bunch of them and my sister still has the one she gave her... aughghghg


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 313300
> he run


I come back to this


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)

I just realized there's something happening on September 5

Ori if you-


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Okay someone help me out here
> 
> what are those action figure thingies called from the early 2000s? They were this little action figure in the shape of a ball but then you would press a button and they would turn into action figures. My cousin owned a bunch of them and my sister still has the one she gave her... aughghghg


there were bakugan but those were late 2000s


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> hate that guy lol


Reminds me of Kiji, don't you think, Abri?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I just realized there's something happening on September 5
> 
> Ori if you-


theres what


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i need you to stay awake for 9 minutes it’s important
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020
> 
> ...


what did you want enksknee


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> theres what


what
don't do anything then


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

I have no plans but schoolwork, but a bit semi active


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> there were bakugan but those were late 2000s


OHH
Tysm


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> what
> don't do anything then


k ill do something on the 5th now


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

@Enxssi what did you want my guy


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what did you want enksknee


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

i cant
the fanservice
in green lagging
too much
oh no


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Yep
I only got to see 2 episodes and did see the fan service, although I want to continue watching it


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> i cant
> the fanservice
> in green lagging
> too much
> oh no


its gainax what did you expect


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 313318


im trying to shift myself over from mayonays to among us spaceman and this isn’t nelping


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Hybrid then


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> im trying to shift myself over from mayonays to among us spaceman and this isn’t nelping


you’ll always be mayo boy to me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

mayo boy mayo boy mayo boy


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> im trying to shift myself over from mayonays to among us spaceman and this isn’t nelping


you're always going to be furry
you won't escape it
maybe after im gone you will but i'll always remember you that way


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Always Mayo


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you’ll always be mayo boy to me


no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Always Mayo


Always has been
​




	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020

that turned out like crap


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

OI Origami deleted the emoji
As if I can't find it on Google


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Reminds me of Kiji, don't you think, Abri?
> View attachment 313317


what


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> OI Origami deleted the emoji
> As if I can't find it on Google


could've been a decoy
you know nothing


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

PSA:
No: 
Yes:


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what


like doesn't he radiate Kiji vibes

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> PSA:
> No: View attachment 313323
> Yes:
> View attachment 313325


nobody likes the bottom thing kurb
accept it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> like doesn't he radiate Kiji vibes
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020
> 
> ...


yea


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> could've been a decoy
> you know nothing


_hmmm _I mean you're not wrong


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> PSA:
> No: View attachment 313323
> Yes:
> View attachment 313325


its not the same


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> k ill do something on the 5th now


>:C


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> nobody likes the bottom thing kurb
> accept it


this


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

I wonder what I'm known for


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

PSA Mk II:
do not google mayonnaise split the room and click on images


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

@FrogslimeOfficial do you still have the combined abomination of whatever that bottom thing is and kurb himself?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> PSA Mk II:
> do not google mayonnaise split the room and click on images


why


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> PSA Mk II:
> do not google mayonnaise split the room and click on images


PSA against kurb:
now I'm gonna do it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I wonder what I'm known for


soap and hrrrrgh hot Lego people


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why


I’ll DM it to you


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’ll DM it to you


whaT


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> @FrogslimeOfficial do you still have the combined abomination of whatever that bottom thing is and kurb himself?


of course


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

what am I known for


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

kurb you're hiding gems from us


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> soap and hrrrrgh hot Lego people


_I meant appearence-wise_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> what am I known for


your amazing comics and art



what tf am I known for

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _I meant appearence-wise_


nanbaka


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _I meant appearence-wise_


twink boys lets be honest


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 313326
> View attachment 313328
> kurb you're hiding gems from us


Check your Discord DMs


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what tf am I known for


Jotaro, O'Hare, etc...

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



Origami said:


> twink boys lets be honest


okay wow you think I'm a twink boy


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Jotaro, O'Hare, etc...


ohno


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what tf am I known for


10 bsvenvbiabillion cats


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

is jyugo next


----------



## Admiral Sven (Aug 31, 2020)

Is there something I'm not getting?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> 10 bsvenvbiabillion cats


i like this answer better


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Jotaro, O'Hare, etc...
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020
> 
> ...


also check your discord dms


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Toohak113 said:


> Is there something I'm not getting?View attachment 313331


WHAT IS THAT


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Toohak113 said:


> Is there something I'm not getting?View attachment 313331


THE FAT ONE NO WHY WOAVAXAJAKAK


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

Toohak113 said:


> Is there something I'm not getting?View attachment 313331


look guys its kurb from bell tree forums


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what tf am I known for


I too would like to know this


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I too would like to know this


pancaik


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I too would like to know this


animeanimeanimeanimeanime
mostly taiga


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

big chonkers up there


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

HOLY MERRY MOTHER OF JOSEPH


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

wait ori do you think I look like a twink boy


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wait ori do you think I look like a twink boy


you meant appearance wise on tbt
tbt you usually use nanbaka stuff
so thats where i got my answer
i know you dont look like one actually lmfao


----------



## toxapex (Aug 31, 2020)

Im back. Can we get a pog in the chat for 11-hour workday


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wait ori do you think I look like a twink boy


actually no you are a frog
more specifically the one Rosie made


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

this starter pack is going to end up taking me an hour smh


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

toxapex said:


> Im back. Can we get a pog in the chat for 11-hour workday


poggers


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> i know you dont look like one actually lmfao


that's the sad part


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

appearance wise I’m known for this smile


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

I’m getting tired of grass what should I have for dinner


----------



## Admiral Sven (Aug 31, 2020)

I'm not known for anything


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

it is i, the host of solicit the room


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

i know what im known for


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

toxapex said:


> Im back. Can we get a pog in the chat for 11-hour workday


TBT: toxa has a life and we’re all jealous


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

what
is
my
appearance


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> i know what im known for


the pain and arson I want to commit when I see your faces


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what
> is
> my
> appearance


solicit the room


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what
> is
> my
> appearance


your lie in april and nanbaka


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> the pain and arson I want to commit when I see your faces


“faces”
what


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> your lie in april and nanbaka


anime


----------



## Admiral Sven (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what
> is
> my
> appearance



I dread to think.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> “faces”
> what


don't make me post them
_the faces_


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Tookhawk just got to the basement and now we have to catch him up on years of basement culture


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

I’ll be known for being venison with my luck


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> don't make me post them
> _the faces_


you hate them so much yet you save them?

i smell hypocrisy


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> don't make me post them
> _the faces_


post them


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> don't make me post them
> _the faces_


you don’t know what I look like
wait what do you think I look like


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> post them


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you don’t know what I look like
> wait what do you think I look like


I think you're asian with black hair
for some reason


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Tookhawk just got to the basement and now we have to catch him up on years of basement culture


_Well you see, Toohawk, it all began when I posted on TBT looking for Hazel for New Leaf..._


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Toohak113 said:


> I dread to think.


yours is admiral
i think of you as a grumpy old man
like admiral


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

toohawk run while you still can they all carry an infectious disease called kindness


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 313338


It begins (o(- )o )


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> post them


;-;


Spoiler: beware






Spoiler: seriously it's cursed 






Spoiler: no it's for your safety






Spoiler: why






Spoiler: are






Spoiler: you






Spoiler: still






Spoiler: here






Spoiler: fine here







I hope you have nightmares


----------



## Admiral Sven (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Tookhawk just got to the basement and now we have to catch him up on years of basement culture



I've been studying TBT culture for a while but never got around to the basement

Guess you guys were just too much to understand


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

I’m known for mystery


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ;-;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: beware
> ...


i actually dont remember posting that one but you tried your best


----------



## Admiral Sven (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> yours is admiral
> i think of you as a grumpy old man
> like admiral


 
Damn right there


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

this aint a starter pack anymore
_it's an advanced pack with how much junk i'm putting in it_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Toohak113 said:


> I've been studying TBT culture for a while but never got around to the basement
> 
> Guess you guys were just too much to understand


Me and Seastar both have separate RP lores going on


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> “faces”
> what


He must be a Gemini


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

__





						Forza Motorsport Forums
					

Engage with the Forza community at the Forza Motorsport Forums!




					forums.forzamotorsport.net
				



kurbusmaximus on the forza forums
_*seagull laugh*_


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> i actually dont remember posting that one but you tried your best


we saw clearly that you posted them
that was a long time ago


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> we saw clearly that you posted them
> that was a long time ago


oh the stock image ones? i can round them up again if you'd like


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> oh the stock image ones? i can round them up again if you'd like


rosie will murder you


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> oh the stock image ones? i can round them up again if you'd like


No please don’t


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





wonderful!


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> oh the stock image ones? i can round them up again if you'd like


-internal vrisneming-

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



Enxssi said:


> rosie will murder you


^^^^^


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

can't watch cowboy bebop without thinking of origami or watch JoJo without thinking of Abri and so on so thanks guys


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> -internal vrisneming-
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020
> 
> ...


dont make me take the quiplash archive


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> can't watch cowboy bebop without thinking of origami or watch JoJo without thinking of Abri and so on so thanks guys


man if my life goes at all similar to spike spiegels that would be amazing


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> can't watch cowboy bebop without thinking of origami or watch JoJo without thinking of Abri and so on so thanks guys


can I interest you in a form of pain happiness called Toradora?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> man if my life goes at all similar to spike spiegels that would be amazing


hey quick question how accurate is this video


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

so long ago


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 313343
> so long ago


And ill do it again


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Memories


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> And ill do it again


Kurb—


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Do a sequel to poop[


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hey quick question how accurate is this video


yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Do a sequel to poop[


Better yet, a prequal.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Do a sequel to poop[


*poop open bracket


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

_it's finally done
the early 2000's-early 2010's starter pack_


----------



## Admiral Sven (Aug 31, 2020)

Ah - there we go; a welcome username change


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Admiral Sven said:


> Ah - there we go; a welcome username change


_a super cool username change_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

Admiral Sven said:


> Ah - there we go; a welcome username change


nice to meet you admiral 7


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Admiral Sven said:


> Ah - there we go; a welcome username change


Yea I saw that earlier! Multi word squad


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> can't watch cowboy bebop without thinking of origami or watch JoJo without thinking of Abri and so on so thanks guys


I can't watch Nanbaka without thinking of you lmao
And I can't look at anything jojo without thinking of josuke


----------



## Admiral Sven (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _a super cool username change_



Pleased you like it - two underrated villagers' names combined into one username


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Hey guys how are you all doing


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

I’m ok


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Hey guys how are you all doing


die


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> _it's finally done
> the early 2000's-early 2010's starter pack_
> View attachment 313348


jimmy neutron being there makes my heart happy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I can't watch Nanbaka without thinking of you lmao
> And I can't look at anything jojo without thinking of josuke


_Can't play Jackbox without thinking of Kurb...
Can't look at people with big noses without thinking of Enxssi..._


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> jimmy neutron being there makes my heart happy


*dna productions intensifies*


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _Can't look at people with big noses without thinking of Enxssi..._


..lmfao

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



Kurb said:


> Hey guys how are you all doing


this is the kurb i want


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _Can't play Jackbox without thinking of Kurb...
> Can't look at people with big noses without thinking of Enxssi..._


go on tumblr and think of meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Hey guys how are you all doing


hello kurby


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> _it's finally done
> the early 2000's-early 2010's starter pack_
> View attachment 313348


hhhhhh the nostalgia


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

none of you can look at emoji without thinking of me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Can't commit mass genocide without thinking of Saltyy...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Admiral Sven said:


> Ah - there we go; a welcome username change


hello grandpa


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Can't commit mass genocide without thinking of Saltyy...


I came back to this


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

OH SHOOT I FORGOT TO PUT AVATAR THE LAST AIRBENDER THERE
IM A DISGRACE TO HUMANITY NOW


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> none of you can look at emoji without thinking of me


At least the deer emoji _Probably _hasn’t been touched


----------



## Admiral Sven (Aug 31, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> _it's finally done
> the early 2000's-early 2010's starter pack_
> View attachment 313348



STOP THE NOSTALGIA'S TOO MUCH


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

speaking of emoji

you guys would've been the target audience for the emoji movie.....


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _Can't play Jackbox without thinking of Kurb...
> Can't look at people with big noses without thinking of Enxssi..._


the jackbox party pack 69 coming december 8828383838282


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> speaking of emoji
> 
> you guys would've been the target audience for the emoji movie.....


_*NOPE NOPE NOPE*_


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

Admiral Sven said:


> STOP THE NOSTALGIA'S TOO MUCH


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> speaking of emoji
> 
> you guys would've been the target audience for the emoji movie.....


and I still hated it


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> speaking of emoji
> 
> you guys would've been the target audience for the emoji movie.....


sadly


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> speaking of emoji
> 
> you guys would've been the target audience for the emoji movie.....


die


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> speaking of emoji
> 
> you guys would've been the target audience for the emoji movie.....


I will die u


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> die


working on it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> working on it


Why


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> speaking of emoji
> 
> you guys would've been the target audience for the emoji movie.....


I wasn’t. I always thought it would be meh (pun not intended) at best and it was as cringy as I thought it would be when it was first announced


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> working on it


I can help speed that up


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> working on it


I told you I was gonna die first and I stand by that


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I can help speed that up


lul


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> working on it


saltyy didn’t mean it


----------



## Admiral Sven (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> speaking of emoji
> 
> you guys would've been the target audience for the emoji movie.....



I'm not really one for the cinema but even if I wanted to see it I was turned off by the trailer. Overusing emojis is too much for me...


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

gonna play mario kar 8 deluxe online  incase someone wanted to join me so i'm not lonely bc my friends hate that game iuejncboefeiudcjnkr


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I wasn’t. I always thought it would be meh (pun not intended) at best and it was as cringy as I thought it would be when it was first announced


you know im never referring to you when i say those things right

anyways i got to see the second half of it because we showed up to the drive in for spiderman homecoming a bit too early


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

say goodbye to your nico nico niiicaps


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> anyways i got to see the second half of it because we showed up to the drive in for spiderman homecoming a bit too early


what'd you think of Spider-Man


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> say goodbye to your nico nico niiicaps


kurb
i have to ask
are you a car


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> saltyy didn’t mean it


_or did I?_


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

I need to look for snacks for my entry


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> kurb
> i have to ask
> are you a car


ask me if i’m a truck


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> kurb
> i have to ask
> are you a car


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> you know im never referring to you when i say those things right
> 
> anyways i got to see the second half of it because we showed up to the drive in for spiderman homecoming a bit too early


We saw Cars 3 at a drive in at Door County. It was alright but seeing the Milky Way in the night sky was definitely cooler


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> say goodbye to your nico nico niiicaps





gonna pull a toad and suck them into my chest


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> _or did I?_


Hey, Vsauce! Michael here.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 313352
> gonna pull a toad and suck them into my chest


Die


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

I remember the amount of mayonnaise on google images upon searching this thread


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 313352
> gonna pull a toad and suck them into my chest


w H a T


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I remember the amount of mayonnaise on google images upon searching this thread


Search it again


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

I'm gonna eat an egg sandwich maybe idk everything wack right now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm gonna eat an egg sandwich maybe idk everything wack right now


egg


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Search it again


why are you rapidly changing pfps


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

why tbt?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

_there are 2 peter griffins in this lobby and i'm spectating them both play gcn baby park this is incredible_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 313353
> why tbt?


no


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 313353
> why tbt?


what


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what


dress


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> dress


kinda pretty tbh


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 313353
> why tbt?


ori is femboy confirmed


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> kinda pretty tbh


up next on tbt

KASUMI NEEDS PANTS


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ori is femboy confirmed


like everyone in nanba prison


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 313354


what


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what


idk but I love reacted it anyway


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 313354


i hate this


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what


shed juul


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> shed juul


yes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> yes


How about no


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> How about no


shed juul


----------



## Admiral Sven (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 313354



As a Brit, for the record, we drink 500 cups of tea before doing any of that stuff.

We've got our priorities straight.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 313353
> why tbt?


dres


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Dress for the oc’s


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why are you rapidly changing pfps


it’s kurb’s desperate attempt to be known as something else


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> it’s kurb’s desperate attempt to be known as something else


his current pfp is him coming to terms with it


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> it’s kurb’s desperate attempt to be known as something else


it will _*never happen*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Guess I’m having grass anyways...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Admiral Sven said:


> As a Brit, for the record, we drink 500 cups of tea before doing any of that stuff.
> 
> We've got our priorities straight.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 313354


Wait—


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

I remember changing my icon ten times in one day


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

british people when saying the day after monday


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> it will _*never happen*_


no matter what krub will always be known as mayo boy
he must accept it


----------



## Admiral Sven (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


>



Precisely.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> british people when saying the day after monday
> View attachment 313356View attachment 313357


taffy sunset


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> taffy sunset


yum


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> taffy sunset


chew
day


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> chew
> day


candy sunrise


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> candy sunrise


chewsday


----------



## Admiral Sven (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> british people when saying the day after monday
> View attachment 313356View attachment 313357



Especially if you speak like a West Country farmer like me, me babber


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> chewsday


bitey rise and shine


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> bitey rise and shine


vrisnem’s gonna detonate when he sees this


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Admiral Sven said:


> Especially if you speak a West Country farmer like me, me babber!


you lowkey remind me of vrisnem


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Admiral Sven said:


> Precisely.


Wowie


----------



## toxapex (Aug 31, 2020)

Gummy sunny


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

its time to split


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

toxapex said:


> Gummy sunny


the door
is over there


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> vrisnem’s gonna detonate when he sees this


stretchy crack of dawn


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> its time to split


beautiful


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> its time to split


*The hotel*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> stretchy crack of dawn


bag sun goes up


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

My dad just gave me half a bag of gummy worms lol


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

cat mayo man looks like he's real constipated


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> bag sun goes up


tasty first light


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> cat mayo man looks like he's real constipated


i’m hosting quiplash after thi s


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)

frooty burny ball


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1078373741170778113seastar:


----------



## Admiral Sven (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> you lowkey remind me of vrisnem



Who?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> My dad just gave me half a bag of gummy worms lol


Gib


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Admiral Sven said:


> Who?


basement culture


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Schoolwork time


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

kurb you have some explaining to do


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Admiral Sven said:


> Who?


most powerful mod that could fist fight jeremy


----------



## Admiral Sven (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> basement culture



Ah, I guessed


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 313361
> kurb you have some explaining to do


who are you i am from among us


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Admiral Sven said:


> Who?


@Vrisnem
The mod who is our friend
You're both British and speak proper English


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

i dare you all to call 420-694-2069


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> who are you i am from among us


whys he with a human woman


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

Admiral Sven said:


> Who?


_You see, Admiral Sven, it all started with a thread called Last Person to Post Wins..._


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> whys he with a human woman


ya ho are who you i am from an in t gerecees


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 313361
> kurb you have some explaining to do


*WHAT*


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Vrisnem
> The mod who is our friend
> You're both British and speak proper English



i feel left out here
i too add U to things


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

I am a disgrace to all humanity
I can't even play rainbow road on 150cc


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 313361
> kurb you have some explaining to do





Origami said:


> whys he with a human woman


_Questions require answers, mayo boy..._


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Memories of lptpw


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i dare you all to call 420-694-2069


no


----------



## toxapex (Aug 31, 2020)

Im making mac n cheese. And nobody etc. etc.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no


696-969-6969


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ori is femboy confirmed


say what


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> i feel left out here
> i too add U to things


no
you do not capitalize letters
or use punctuation

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



Kurb said:


> 696-969-6969


no


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

What


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> say what


oh yes
my time has come


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

We speak in normal caps
Not much small caps


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no
> you do not capitalize letters
> or use punctuation
> 
> ...


do not remind me of capital letters


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _You see, Admiral Sven, it all started with a thread called Last Person to Post Wins..._


*nostalgia*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

poop sock


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

toxapex said:


> Im making mac n cheese. And nobody etc. etc.


_im literally eating that right now what_


----------



## Admiral Sven (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Vrisnem
> The mod who is our friend
> You're both British and speak proper English


Seems like a good guy... Speaking English as it should be spoken, without the tacky Americanisms.



Enxssi said:


> _You see, Admiral Sven, it all started with a thread called Last Person to Post Wins..._


Ah, I've posted in that one...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> do not remind me of capital letters


oh no


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 313363
> poop sock


Frogslime better call the number


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Admiral Sven said:


> Seems like a good guy... Speaking English as it should be spoken, without the tacky Americanisms.
> 
> 
> Ah, I've posted in that one...


oh no we've been called out
EVERYBODY RUN


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Frogslime better call the number


hhhh _fine_


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> do not remind me of capital letters


I will START
to type PROPER
WILL THAT MAKE YOU LOT HAPPY?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Femborigami


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> I will START
> to type PROPER
> WILL THAT MAKE YOU LOT HAPPY?


um
oh no did I make him mad


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> I will START
> to type PROPER
> WILL THAT MAKE YOU LOT HAPPY?


back to the square 1


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> screw you, your family, and your cow


_RA RA RASPUTIN LOVER IF THE RUSSIAN WUEEN_


----------



## Admiral Sven (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> I will START
> to type PROPER
> WILL THAT MAKE YOU LOT HAPPY?



Please do, but remember when you've got Caps Lock on.


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Why do I hear Christmas music outside


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> _RA RA RASPUTIN LOVER IF THE RUSSIAN WUEEN_


_uh_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> um
> oh no did I make him mad


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

you tried your best



ohare01 said:


> um
> oh no did I make him mad


I am furious.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Admiral Sven said:


> Please do, but not overboard on the all-caps.


i will never type proper
never
_never
*never
NEVER
NEVER*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Why do I hear Christmas music outside


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

:c


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 313373
> you tried your best
> 
> 
> I am furious.


oh gosh oh geez HELP


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Last time Ori spoke in caps I got double cursed so I stay as a deer longer than I do a human


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> domslime?
> what the ****


hold up what


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Guys I’d like to enjoy my cowboy cookies in peace


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Guys I’d like to enjoy my cowboy cookies in peace


mom found
poop sock​


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

no


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2020)

i am laughing like a manic right now this is so funny omg


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 313384


Oh no Ori is building up power and anger


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

I think depression is coming back to me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 313384


same


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> I will START
> to type PROPER
> WILL THAT MAKE YOU LOT HAPPY?


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
....”lot?” 
oh no....


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

I'm gagging so I'm choking Kurb out in return


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm gagging so I'm choking Kurb out in return


oh


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Guys I can’t afford to be a deer permanently so I’m out


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> ....”lot?”
> oh no....


"Lot" 
why


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> oh


You shall live in fear no longer


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

;;


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

im still eating who cares


----------



## toxapex (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> _im literally eating that right now what_


Mac n cheese army rise up


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

ANyways violence bad enough of that


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

k


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

krub pls type did you get exiled again


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

toxapex said:


> Mac n cheese army rise up


cheese drowns all


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> krub pls type did you get exiled again


yep


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> check kurb gc


im not in it any,ore because I cleared up space


----------



## Admiral Sven (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> he'll be watching over us like a guardian imp



As I am also doing now.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i will cry
> i want krub back


NO NO THINK HAPPY THOUGHTS
Jotaro smiling


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

That was too quick
3 days...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> NO NO THINK HAPPY THOUGHTS
> Jotaro smiling


but
krub..


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

h


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> but
> krub..


Kurb is doin good aight


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

posts got deleted
fair enough


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

What was deleted?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What was deleted?


the posts


----------



## Admiral Sven (Aug 31, 2020)

Hey did we just get set back 2 pages or something?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Kurb is doin good aight


ugh I wish I could talk to him on discord


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What was deleted?


yeah me too?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

oh


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Admiral Sven said:


> Hey did we just get set back 2 pages or something?


the posts relating to [redacted] got deleted


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> the posts relating to [redacted] got deleted


imagine if it actually censored it with [redacted]


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)

what the [redacted] just happened


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> imagine if it actually censored it with [redacted]


LMAO
that would be amazing


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Well thats sad


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

can't say I'm surprised


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Anyone got warnings?
I got none


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

sadness noises

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Anyone got warnings?
> I got none


no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Anyone got warnings?
> I got none


two but one expired


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

ahem anyways... Guys got any plans for the week besides work/school?


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ahem anyways... Guys got any plans for the week besides work/school?


waiting


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ahem anyways... Guys got any plans for the week besides work/school?


Excited for tomorrow’s foraging season! Fun fact: in Evwirt it’s called the minting season


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ahem anyways... Guys got any plans for the week besides work/school?


Shaking my fist at the moon


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ahem anyways... Guys got any plans for the week besides work/school?


fear it


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ahem anyways... Guys got any plans for the week besides work/school?


Tbt fair stuff


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Anyone wanna do Quiplash?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ahem anyways... Guys got any plans for the week besides work/school?


none

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Anyone wanna do Quiplash?


it's not
the same
without kurb


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> none
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020
> 
> ...


who do you think is hosting


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Anyone wanna do Quiplash?


I have boring homework for a lesson we’ve read 3 times


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> who do you think is hosting


but
we can't
talk to him


----------



## Admiral Sven (Aug 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Anyone got warnings?
> I got none



I'm clean but I'm surprised passive-aggressive posting hasn't got me at least a stern talking-to.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 31, 2020)

Basement Dwellers discord chat question mark


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Basement Dwellers discord chat question mark


haha missing out go brrrr


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

My discord is my tbt username


----------



## Admiral Sven (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ahem anyways... Guys got any plans for the week besides work/school?



Just enjoy the last few days of my five month-long break.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Basement Dwellers discord chat question mark


i want one so bad


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> haha missing out go brrrr


Rip


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

if i used discord
id die

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Rip


thanks


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

my discord is Enxssi#8848
ill accept it via browser discord
like how...kurb...does.....


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> my discord is Enxssi#8848
> ill accept it via browser discord
> like how...kurb...does.....


stop i will crY


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> stop i will crY


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


>


I MISS HIM


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> my discord is Enxssi#8848
> ill accept it via browser discord
> like how...kurb...does.....


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I MISS HIM


itS bEEN
sO LONG

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



Origami said:


> View attachment 313408


wHAT


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

add me we have a gc
Origami#0064


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Clockwise#1059
I don't go on much
But I just logged on for tbt


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

ill just
stay here


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

ok try it again
im not online much though


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Why do I hear Christmas music outside


that's me blasting it all the way across the country

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020

_and no i don't have a discord_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> that's me blasting it all the way across the country


My favorite is I’m getting  nothing for Christmas

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020

Carol of the Bells is also awesome especially with remixes


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> My favorite is I got nothing for Christmas


My favorite XMAS song is
all i want for christmaaas...
iss...

i want a hippopotamus for chirsmtas
only a hippopotamus will dooo
don't want a all
no dinky-tinker toy
i want a hippopotamus to play with and enjoy


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 31, 2020)

Hey all. This is just a reminder that discussing other users' bans isn't allowed. Please refrain from doing this publicly.

Thanks.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> Hey all. This is just a reminder that discussing other users' bans isn't allowed. Please refrain from doing this publicly.
> 
> Thanks.


OMG IT'S JEREMY HE NOTICED US QOQVADAYAKK
um I mean ok thanks


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> My favorite is I’m getting  nothing for Christmas
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020
> 
> Carol of the Bells is also awesome especially with remixes


Time to listen to carol of the bells one day before september

(also just admitting this now- i don't think i've listened to it in full so i gotta accomplish that)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Time to listen to carol of the bells one day before september
> 
> (also just admitting this now- i don't think i've listened to it in full so i gotta accomplish that)


My mom gets Christmas music on the day after thanksgiving so I’m well-versed in the songs lol


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> My mom gets Christmas music on the day after thanksgiving so I’m well-versed in the songs lol


Oh lol
my mom doesn't even _allow _christmas music before thanksgiving. And yet, here she is watching a new hallmark christmas movie every day.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020

k so i listened to carol of the bells



_and i loved it_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Oh lol
> my mom doesn't even _allow _christmas music before thanksgiving. And yet, here she is watching a new hallmark christmas movie every day.


Oy my mom also loves hallmark lol she has admitted that they’re putting out too much as of late tho


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> OMG IT'S JEREMY HE NOTICED US QOQVADAYAKK
> um I mean ok thanks


Senpai noticed UwU


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Speaking of Christmas last year instead of getting a bunch of gifts we went on a vacation and honestly that was way more memorable


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Never seen an admin show up here


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

You know you're well-seasoned in Christmas Music if you listen to The Muppets Chrismas Music with John Denver _and _Alvin and The Chipmunks: Chrismas Don't Be Late


----------



## Admiral Sven (Aug 31, 2020)

/skip


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> You know you're well-seasoned in Christmas Music if you listen to The Muppets Chrismas Music with John Denver _and _Alvin and The Chipmunks: Chrismas Don't Be Late


Know chipmunks don’t know muppets (probably have heard the songs tho)


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Senpai noticed UwU


someone tell you know who


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Know chipmunks don’t know muppets (probably have heard the songs tho)


*go listen to that soundtrack right now
it may not be december yet but just listen to it*


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

he’s live


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

me in september be like:


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> *go listen to that soundtrack right now
> it may not be december yet but just listen to it*


I’ll set a reminder for after thanksgiving (I’m a believer of waiting for the season)

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020

Also I KNOW my deerdom is going to be brought up during the season


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ll set a reminder for after thanksgiving (I’m a believer of waiting for the season)


Ah much better than me
A few summers ago me and my friend started blasting christmas music in the middle of june.. and now here I am blasting christmas music on the last day of august and planning on making a candle and lighting it to remind me of the season.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020

also keep in mind at least 2 songs are boring


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

My dad got some really chill music for hunting for the golden stag


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

since we're talking about christmas might as well make a christmas of 2010 starter pack


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

That'd be nice


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

I can’t remember too much about 2010‘s Christmas

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I can’t remember too much about 2010‘s Christmas


Oh wait I DO remember something: our big gift was being allowed to adopt a dog! We got our doxie about 3 weeks later and he’s still full of energy!


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Christmas would be different with covid though...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Yea we were planning on possibly doing something like last year but the bad sniffles quashed those plans...


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

I wonder how it would be
Maybe a sad Christmas


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I wonder how it would be
> Maybe a sad Christmas


no pls


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

I’m sure that Christmas will still be good!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020

On AC I’m excited to get the illuminated set. I NEED a metric ton of illuminated reindeer


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Yeah I hope so
Social distancing christmas


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Hhhhhh my dachshund is sitting with me


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

We are having an insane convo in discord


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

They're finished








	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Christmas would be different with covid though...


Not for me, we don't do anything on christmas


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> We are having an insane convo in discord


Who's there?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> We are having an insane convo in discord


when you can't have discord : ((


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> We are having an insane convo in discord


kurb keeps pinning me send help


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> when you can't have discord : ((


I have it but I can only talk to one person on it
Sighh


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I have it but I can only talk to one person on it
> Sighh


ripp


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Who's there?


Ori, Enx, Kurb, Frog, Josuke and me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Ori, Enx, Kurb, Frog, Josuke and me


;-;
im jelly

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



DinosaurDumpster said:


> ripp


yeah my parents are overprotective


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

_I completely forgot that we played this at my holiday concert in 8th grade and thats just giving me horrible memories to look back on even though i was on sleigh bells which was cool_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

my heart dropped when I saw Josuke's name for whatever reason


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Oh....


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Oh....


ye
im sad now


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Why are you restricted on discord?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

so is that where you guys are gonna hang out from now on or...


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Not really


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Why are you restricted on discord?


my parents don't want me talking to "strangers" on discord
if my mom found out that I ever did she'd take my phone away
so uh yeah..


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

lucky for abri she won't get pinned


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Not really


i hope

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> lucky for abri she won't get pinned


i still wish i could join man


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i hope
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020
> 
> ...


He's pinning everyone out here lock up your daughters and horses


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Well its really insane there
Also we might post some screencaps


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Well its really insane there
> Also we might post some screencaps


are they even tbt safe lol


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Well its really insane there
> Also we might post some screencaps


that'll end up making me more jealous


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Yeah.. 
Most of them are questionable
Idk which ones are clean


----------



## Mick (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> He's pinning everyone out here lock up your daughters and horses



This is why I intend to just stay here lol


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Well its really insane there
> Also we might post some screencaps


i would recommend against that


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Yeah..
> Most of them are questionable
> Idk which ones are clean


what

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



Origami said:


> i would recommend against that


is it bad
..maybe it's better i didn't join then


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> that'll end up making me more jealous


we’re talking to each other nonsense and there’s no tbt restrictions
you wouldnt like it


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020
> 
> ...


i mean join if you want
its rowdy though


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> we’re talking to each other nonsense and there’s no tbt restrictions
> you wouldnt like it


hm
hhh idk what to think anymore

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



Origami said:


> i mean join if you want
> its rowdy though


i already explained why i really cant


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

hhhh I realized I could join in the second dress up challenge cuz I have an outfit designed on that concept


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

You should
So you can get collectibles


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> You should
> So you can get collectibles


I did a minute ago!


----------



## Mick (Aug 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> hhhh I realized I could join in the second dress up challenge cuz I have an outfit designed on that concept



Ah right, I need to submit for that


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

So
How is anyone's day today?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Mick said:


> Ah right, I need to submit for that


Hehe my whole RP takes tones from all sorts of fairy tales... I legit will give 5 tbt to whoever guesses the reference I made in my post


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> So
> How is anyone's day today?


It's ok


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Pretty cool entry


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hehe my whole RP takes tones from all sorts of fairy tales... I legit will give 5 tbt to whoever guesses the reference I made in my post


Correctly, I may add


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> So
> How is anyone's day today?


not too bad
missing [REDACTED GUY]


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> not too bad
> missing [REDACTED GUY]


me too man....


----------



## toxapex (Aug 31, 2020)

I missed the talk about warnings but I got one in 2015 bc myself and some friends dogpiled on someone who was tracing art and claiming it as their own. I mean the tracing was pretty uncool but dang. We were mean teenagers don’t be like us. One of us got an infraction for that i think


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Yeah....
Until feb


----------



## Mick (Aug 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hehe my whole RP takes tones from all sorts of fairy tales... I legit will give 5 tbt to whoever guesses the reference I made in my post



Submitted my generic fairy tale character. Also, I don't think I get the reference


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Yeah....
> Until feb


_don't talk about it_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Mick said:


> Submitted my generic fairy tale character. Also, I don't think I get the reference


Ah okay then. It’s one of my favorites lol I’ll wait like 15 minutes  to see if anyone else gets the reference and then I’ll blab


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)

I'm going to spam his likes so he remembers me when he comes back...


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 313439


YOU SUCK I WAS DOING IT


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 313439


josuke
why


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

curse you oreganoooooooooooo


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

;-;


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Oh no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Josuke is
scary
bullying me rip


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Josuke is
> scary
> bullying me rip


how is he scary


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> how is he scary


he bully me rip


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> how is he scary


I don’t think we have the same josuke


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> he bully me rip





Enxssi said:


> I don’t think we have the same josuke


what's he doing??
am I the only one he's nice to?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what's he doing??
> am I the only one he's nice to?


He calls me a wendigo lol


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

For the oregano


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Oregano is good on pizza


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> For the oregano
> View attachment 313440


I almost referenced that one meme and said that's origami ***** but then I realized he's actually origami


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 313443


_*NO*_


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 313443


I can't wait to save these and randomly bring them up and use them against him one day


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*NO*_


youre too late he’s kissing kurb in origamis juul shed


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Oh no


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> youre too late he’s kissing kurb in origamis juul shed


I can't believe this he likes kurb more than me


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

It must be stopped


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

@Mick okey I’m blabbing now. It’s a reference to the brothers grimm fairy tale “brother and sister.” In specific, early in the story the evil stepmother curses the streams of the forest that the titular characters are in to turn them into animals if they drink from them. The first one would’ve turned them into tigers. The second one would’ve turned them into wolves. The third one (which the brother drinks out of) turns him into a deer.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> It must be stopped


_Stop him at once_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> I can't wait to save these and randomly bring them up and use them against him one day


what if I did too


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 31, 2020)

i want to go straight up ftm but idk if i should


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

@ohare01 wow you sure are lucky


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _Stop him at once_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020
> 
> ...


I bet that josuke even...h*** h*** with krub


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 313448
> @ohare01 wow you sure are lucky


_I-
I don't know how to respond to this_

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



Enxssi said:


> I bet that josuke even...h*** h*** with krub


NOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

now everyone thinks I 
uh
LEGOs


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2020)

k so uh


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> now everyone thinks I
> uh
> LEGOs


he told me he was talking about Legos to you
what did he say


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> he told me he was talking about Legos to you
> what did he say


some things are better left unposted to TBT


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> some things are better left unposted to TBT


_What the **** did Josuke say?_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> he told me he was talking about Legos to you
> what did he say


um


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> um


_I want to know_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I want to know_


not 
tbt 
friendly


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> not
> tbt
> friendly


this is
not
the Josuke Ive been knowing for a year


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> this is
> not
> the Josuke Ive been knowing for a year


_He's two-faced ooooh_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _He's two-faced ooooh_


seems like iT


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 31, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I don’t think we have the same josuke


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Oooh Jot is in troubleee


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

although I think I can guess what it is
why


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> seems like iT


;-;


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 313453


i see


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i see


_It’s ironic memes like that annoy me_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> ;-;


im just
surprised

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _It’s ironic memes like that annoy me_


ok


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

I don't
do anything sus
with minifigs


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

I return


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

im
just
surprised


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 31, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> im just
> surprised
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020
> ...


Yea fair


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Its an untamed chat for sure


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Like
its not what
i thought
at
all


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2020)

i have information


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I don't
> do anything sus
> with minifigs


ok

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



Origami said:


> i have information


tell now


----------



## Mick (Aug 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> @Mick okey I’m blabbing now. It’s a reference to the brothers grimm fairy tale “brother and sister.” In specific, early in the story the evil stepmother curses the streams of the forest that the titular characters are in to turn them into animals if they drink from them. The first one would’ve turned them into tigers. The second one would’ve turned them into wolves. The third one (which the brother drinks out of) turns him into a deer.



(Sorry, was playing Mario Kart with the event peoples)
Ah, I don't remember that one, even though my fairy tale knowledge is pretty good


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Origami said:


> i have information


what is the info


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Mick said:


> (Sorry, was playing Mario Kart with the event peoples)
> Ah, I don't remember that one, even though my fairy tale knowledge is pretty good


I just have a good memory for that (the fact that one of my cursed fairy tale channels had it helps)


----------



## Chris (Sep 1, 2020)

Hi all,

Several warnings were made in this thread yesterday regarding the amount of spam posts. After looking over what occurred in the ~6 hours I have been offline, and hearing that two other staff members were required to come in here and clean the thread up during that time, I am going to have to follow through on my warning that the thread would be closed if you continued to spam rather than having a normal conversation.

Reminder that TBT is not the equivalent of a group chat on Discord or Facebook. Spamming emojis, images, one-character posts, empty posts, etc isn't considered an appropriate form of communication. While The Basement is more lax on post quality rules than other areas of the forum the thread should not descend into utter chaos either.

This thread will reopen in approximately 24-30hrs. Please take this break to reflect on your own conduct in this thread.
_I'll try to lean toward the lower end of that range, but it's 5am and usually I'm not doing mod work at this hour!_

As always, if you have any questions or wish to discuss this you are welcome to get in touch.


----------



## Chris (Sep 1, 2020)

*September 1st 2020 Notice** (must read)*

_This thread will be opening approximately 12-15hrs from now. When it does, we are expecting users to adhere more closely to the rules. I have taken the time to write up a sort of 'SparksNote' equivalent of the rules and guidelines for you in hopes that this will lead to less incidences of moderator action needing to be carried out in this thread. _

While this a casual discussion thread it is important to remember that it is not a chat room. For this reason posts need to have a little more structure to them than something you might post on Facebook Messenger or Discord. All posts within this thread must also comply with *The TBT Rules and Guidelines*. Some important things to keep in mind when posting in this thread are:

*Post Quality and Rude Behaviour:*

Please do not spam. This includes making many posts only containing emojis, gifs, images, etc.
Please do not make single-character, one-word, or empty posts. If you do not have something to contribute to the thread that will further discussion then it is better not to post at all. If you want to show someone that you agree with them please use the "Like " and "Love " reactions instead.
Please do not curse at other users, whether or not you mean it sincerely or in humour.
Please avoid making posts that contain excessive cursing, are consistently written in large fonts, and making many posts that are written in all capital letters.
*Prohibited Content: *

Please do not post images or videos containing bad language, violence, gore, sexual content, etc. If you wouldn't show it to your younger brother or sister then it's not appropriate to share on TBT either.
Please do not speak negatively about other forum users, even if you are not mentioning them by name.
Please do not talk about another user's suspension. Talking about your own ban or infraction is fine.
*Reporting:*

If you see a post that violates the rules please press the report button to bring it to the staff team's attention. Please do not engage with these posts directly.
Failure to comply with these rules will lead to the permanent closure of the Basement Dwellers thread. If you do not understand these rules please make a thread in *Contact the Staff* to discuss it.

_This information has also been added to @Mick's *opening post* under the heading *Rules for Conduct*. Please refer to it whenever you are unsure if your posts are within the rules. _


----------



## Chris (Sep 2, 2020)

Thread reopened. Please keep the forum rules and guidelines in mind so that we do not have to see this thread closed again.  Thank you!


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Thread reopened. Please keep the forum rules and guidelines in mind so that we do not have to see this thread closed again.  Thank you!


THREAD IS BACK WOOHOO
Come on guys let's not screw this up again!!


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

Well its open...
Thank goodness I managed to finish some work


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

the thread may be back

but that's not stopping me from immediately vanishing just to watch even _more _phineas and ferb while drinking hot chocolate and eating nutella toast


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Sep 2, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> the thread may be back
> 
> but that's not stopping me from immediately vanishing just to watch even _more _phineas and ferb while drinking hot chocolate and eating nutella toast


That sounds amazing


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> That sounds amazing


it is, you should try it sometime


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

Ah, and just a few minutes before I have to turn in. At least the first day of fall has been promising!


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

I'm so happy I'm so happy I missed this thread so mucH


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 2, 2020)

Oh boy oh boy we'e back


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

I missed this thread to be honest


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I missed this thread to be honest


Same, my time on the forum hasn't been the same without it


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 2, 2020)

Wowie,,, I’m backkkkkkK


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 2, 2020)

Ah.. So, now what?


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 2, 2020)

That was a sad day

I'm happy we're back!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 2, 2020)

I discovered I'm like, the youngest of the dwellers and I do not like no.


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

Hmm...
We have to be more careful now


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ah.. So, now what?


i made
so many
nanbaka miis
in tomodachi life


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i made
> so many
> nanbaka miis
> in tomodachi life


_I must see_


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

Show
That would be nice to see them


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _I must see_


most of them haven't had their hair dye yet tho-- I reset so I could fit them all


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 2, 2020)

Anyways
anyone here 13
Born _after _March 29?
Finding out I was the youngest was no no no


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

You reset?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

I’m also hyped to get that grape harvest backpack-finally something that isn’t grass!


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> You reset?


yep


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

You still have my mii qr?


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> You still have my mii qr?


Yep! I saved all my friend's mii qrs
Also to anyone who hasn't seen, _Kurb:



_


----------



## Chris (Sep 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m also hyped to get that grape harvest backpack-finally something that isn’t grass!


I love this backpack. I rarely bother with bags but will certainly have to use one now!


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

I'd like the grape backpack in NH, I wonder if its out on sale....


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yep! I saved all my friend's mii qrs
> Also to anyone who hasn't seen, _Kurb:
> View attachment 313942_


is that
what he actually looks like
lacking a nose?
Voldemort


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Sep 2, 2020)

@ohare01 HELP I DONT WANNA BE OLD


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> is that
> what he actually looks like
> lacking a nose?
> Voldemort


LMAO idk it's just the mii he uses on the switch that I copied

	Post automatically merged: Sep 2, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> @ohare01 HELP I DONT WANNA BE OLD


_*[REDACTED] IS NOT OLD DON'T GET AHEAD OF YOURSELF*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 2, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> @ohare01 HELP I DONT WANNA BE OLD


help I don't wanna be young
Switch places quick


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

I see...
I've never seen his mii before so...


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Sep 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> LMAO idk it's just the mii he uses on the switch that I copied
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 2, 2020
> 
> ...


BUT THEN IM GONNA BECOME AS OLD GRODY AS YOU AND OLD PEOPLE ARE G R O S S

	Post automatically merged: Sep 2, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> help I don't wanna be young
> Switch places quick


BRILLIANT


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

Discord sounds like when you hold the pause button on a video


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> BUT THEN IM GONNA BECOME AS OLD GRODY AS YOU AND OLD PEOPLE ARE G R O S S


WHAT QLQHQCQQKQK
IM NOT OLD S H U T U P
ONEYEAROLDERISNOTTHATOLDJOSUKESTOPINSULTINGME


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I love this backpack. I rarely bother with bags but will certainly have to use one now!


I just want something to simulate wild berry picking-this is perfect!


Clockwise said:


> I'd like the grape backpack in NH, I wonder if its out on sale....


Yup! I’d suggest ordering one as soon as possible!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

I am back C:

i managed to get a good pic of perry for yall


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 2, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I am back C:
> 
> i managed to get a good pic of perry for yall
> View attachment 313943


dang bro that's neat


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

ordered mine earlier today, and tted while doing stuff for the beginning of the game so I have it now.
It's a nice backpack!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 2, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> ordered mine earlier today, and tted while doing stuff for the beginning of the game so I have it now.
> It's a nice backpack!


wait ordered what?


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

I should get it as soon as I open my game


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

i am so insult i am not old
i will commit a bad


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wait ordered what?


The berry picking festival backpack or something
It's a holiday exclusive item in NH


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> WHAT QLQHQCQQKQK
> IM NOT OLD S H U T U P
> ONEYEAROLDERISNOTTHATOLDJOSUKESTOPINSULTINGME


*ahem* I'm gonna do the bad
ok boomer
don't kill me i had to


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *ahem* I'm gonna do the bad
> ok boomer
> don't kill me i had to


i will die u


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i will die u


my plan all along C:


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wait ordered what?


The grape harvest backpack AKA my new food source (and before you ask the deer costume is going to get it too-unless I don’t like how it looks)


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> C:


angry emoji angry emoji


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 2, 2020)

My cat wouldn't eat this morning and that was during the thread close. It reopened tonight and the cat is back to normal. I'm pretty sure it is now a law of the universe that this thread must not go 10 minutes without a new post.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> My cat wouldn't eat this morning and that was during the thread close. It reopened tonight and the cat is back to normal. I'm pretty sure it is now a law of the universe that this thread must not go 10 minutes without a new post.


My dog refuses to eat no matter what unless theres some kind of human meat in there.
She's pretty fat, but it's the only way we can get her to eat. (and she's old, turning 10 this april fool's)


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> My dog refuses to eat no matter what unless theres some kind of human meat in there.
> She's pretty fat, but it's the only way we can get her to eat. (and she's old, turning 10 this april fool's)


_human.... meat?
*Dino*_


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _human.... meat?
> *Dino*_


uh oh

i'm going to be eaten alive by my dog D::
*wait a minute
no wonder she bites my ankles every second she's in a playful mood*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> My dog refuses to eat no matter what unless theres some kind of human meat in there.
> She's pretty fat, but it's the only way we can get her to eat. (and she's old, turning 10 this april fool's)


My doxie is pretty old too (somewhere between 13-15: can’t get a specific age cuz he’s a shelter doggo) but he’s in really good shape despite the showering of treats he gets!


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _human.... meat?
> *Dino*_


you mean you don't like human meat?
_wowie_


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

Uh...
Jikken flashbacks


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

Well, I need to go to bed. I’ll see y’all in the morning!


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> uh oh
> 
> i'm going to be eaten alive by my dog D::
> *wait a minute
> no wonder she bites my ankles every second she's in a playful mood*


_*AAHHHHHHHH*_


Rosie977 said:


> you mean you don't like human meat?
> _how dare_


_what_


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

What the heck is that song on discord


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

i'm so petrified for going back to school D:::
my anxiety is so high right now and we're not even going back in a few weeks


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

I get anxious all the time in school too...
But homeschool didn't make me that anxious


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

it's the fact that it's a completely different school than what i'm used to
this all happened at the worst time, transitioning from a middle school environment to a high school environment ::C

	Post automatically merged: Sep 2, 2020

Anyways I gotta go get some sleep, cya tomorrow!


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

I wonder how tomorrow will be


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 2, 2020)

hmm
Whelp, goodnight!


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

Hm... This is a bit inactive


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 2, 2020)

yeah..
Also I lied I'm gonna stay up for a few more hours lmao


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

Buff kraken time


----------



## Seastar (Sep 2, 2020)

Hello... I guess I'm nocturnal now...


----------



## Mick (Sep 2, 2020)

Ooh, we're open! Good morning. Or night, if that's your thing.


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

Finally finished the dream sequence


----------



## Mick (Sep 2, 2020)

Ooh, awesome! I've been putting that one off since it has the very last deadline of them all


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

Going to upload it later, I’m just here for a short while....


----------



## Mick (Sep 2, 2020)

Can't wait to see it!

I've created something incredibly cursed and I haven't decided whether I'm posting it to TBT memes or the House of Nightmares thread yet. Maybe both?


----------



## Chris (Sep 2, 2020)

Mick said:


> I've created something incredibly cursed and I haven't decided whether I'm posting it to TBT memes or the House of Nightmares thread yet. Maybe both?


Should I be concerned by this post?  

I found out yesterday that students at the school I live next to tested positive for COVID-19 this week. Today I wake-up to a news story about our constituency's lockdown rules being tightened again, yet the school remains open. Hundreds of their students walk past my house each day so I think I'm just not going to leave the house for a while. Bless working from home.


----------



## Mick (Sep 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Should I be concerned by this post?



It fits entirely within the site rules but yes, be very concerned

That doesn't sound good. Hope everyone stays safe over there - I definitely agree that working from home is an amazing thing and I will keep doing that as much and as long as I can


----------



## Chris (Sep 2, 2020)

Concern levels at 100%.

It's raining today. Even more reason to hide inside instead of going anywhere. Although I've seen a lot of teenagers go by wearing masks - and they weren't before!

@Your Local Wild Child - grape harvest bag; cos of course I need a wine reference in there. 
_(complete with me getting a telling off from Whitney cos apparently I've been neglecting her, oops)_


----------



## Mick (Sep 2, 2020)

That's a good sign! The city I live in, people just don't seem to care much. Well, a lot of people do, but I see so many people doing things that aren't that smart right now...

The sun is out and the sky here today is a flawless shade of blue. Do you see the problem there? I need clouds D:


----------



## Chris (Sep 2, 2020)

I am still waiting on a news story to surface about this.

_"In August of 2020, hundreds of young people around the world began regularly going out into the street and staring at the sky in evident distress. What is this strange phenomenon? Is it the rapture? Is it a cult? Is a high-speed comet racing toward the earth at a frequency only people under age 30 can hear? In early September this strange behaviour stopped almost as suddenly as it began. When interviewed, the affected flushed and turned away while muttering something incomprehensible about bell trees and panda apples." _


----------



## Mick (Sep 2, 2020)

That's amazing. 

I really hope some more clouds show up one of these days. Otherwise I might have to take a name card picture in the same spot as my dolphin cloud picture and also employ the  emoji to try to get it accepted.

Also, I posted that terrible image I mentioned before. ^^



Mick said:


> Guys I figured out the fourth mirror


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

I thought the 4th mirror was an FE character


----------



## Mick (Sep 2, 2020)

Me too, at first, which is why I have the image below. But it was the handbag that convinced me to look at female pokemon characters because it seemed to be more their style. 



Spoiler


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

Ah rip
I should've known it was gen 6 champion, I battled the elite four and encountered her many times.
Oh well


----------



## Mick (Sep 2, 2020)

To be honest most of the NPCs in pokemon are not that memorable. I think I stopped playing X/Y before I reached the elite four but I definitely would not have remembered her


----------



## Seastar (Sep 2, 2020)

Mick said:


> To be honest most of the NPCs in pokemon are not that memorable. I think I stopped playing X/Y before I reached the elite four but I definitely would not have remembered her


I remembered her, but not the fact she was holding a bag. I kept focusing on the fact there was a bag and I looked through _player_ Pokemon characters and also did a random Style Savvy search lol. I never found a match, so I didn't submit anything.


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

True...
At least I got 2 correct though


----------



## Seastar (Sep 2, 2020)

Oh, I also did a generic search of "Nintendo character with purse". A bunch of game cases and such came up but so did Pauline and I almost thought it was her, but nope.


----------



## Mick (Sep 2, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I remembered her, but not the fact she was holding a bag. I kept focusing on the fact there was a bag and I looked through _player_ Pokemon characters and also did a random Style Savvy search lol. I never found a match, so I didn't submit anything.



Yeah, some people said the bag was what gave it away instantly but it really would not have helped me much. I also looked through the trainers first, and I'm very glad I ended up not stopping there but checking for gym leaders and finally champions as well.

I do love these puzzles. Even without getting it, the search is fun to me.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

hello I see bd is back


----------



## Mick (Sep 2, 2020)

I also tried looking for characters with bags/purses but that just gave a bunch of merchandise as results. Even adding -shop to the google search didn't help there...

	Post automatically merged: Sep 2, 2020



Saltyy said:


> hello I see bd is back



It is back, we are back, welcome back 

let's keep it open this time ^^


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

I just posted my dream sequence entry


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

Good morning, y’all! The forest still isn’t treating me the best...


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

Hello


----------



## Seastar (Sep 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Good morning, y’all! The forest still isn’t treating me the best...


Good morning! What's the forest doing to you...?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Good morning! What's the forest doing to you...?


Just the usual Evwirt stuff.


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

I wonder what I shall do right now...
Hm...


----------



## Seastar (Sep 2, 2020)

I saw C.J. on the title screen, so looks like I might be busy fishing for a few hours. I really need to pay off my house debt...


----------



## Mick (Sep 2, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I just posted my dream sequence entry



That looks amazing, good job


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

I need to check my visitor (and hopefully for someone willing to move-I’m 99% sure I’m overdue for my window)


----------



## Mick (Sep 2, 2020)

I still need to open the game today. At the same time I'm feeling a bit tired so I might just sleep because why not

	Post automatically merged: Sep 2, 2020

omg no wait there are *clouds.* Sleep is cancelled


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

Aaaand I see Leif in my peripheral vision...

	Post automatically merged: Sep 2, 2020

Also, I forgot that at 7 pretty much everyone is asleep (especially my targets)


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

I just took a bad photo of the cloud earlier
Idk if I'll submit it for the last challenge


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

hhhhh the pun this’ll make with my completed lineup...at least the backpack looks good on Matty!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 314005hhhhh the pun this’ll make with my completed lineup...at least the backpack looks good on Matty!


ooo a pun


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

I should go now
Even though I don't sleep late, I've been having eyebags still


----------



## Antonio (Sep 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 314005hhhhh the pun this’ll make with my completed lineup...at least the backpack looks good on Matty!


How punny!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

good morning!
shoot I fell asleep during my early morning class-


----------



## Antonio (Sep 2, 2020)

good morning


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 2, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> good morning!
> shoot I fell asleep during my early morning class-


I almost did too :[


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I almost did too :[


ooof
that sucks, at least I wasn't called on or that would have been horrible


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

so bored


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

i'm doomed
i have a quiz in Japanese and i have no idea what i'm doing in that class ;v;


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> i'm doomed
> i have a quiz in Japanese and i have no idea what i'm doing in that class ;v;


give me an R 
give me an I 
give me a P 

what does that spell 

rip


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

it's even worse because all of my siblings have always gotten a's in that class every semester and although I have an a i'm not sure if I can keep it ;v;
my sister has high expectations from me for this class and it sucksss


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 2, 2020)

What if I just drew one single steeel noodle

	Post automatically merged: Sep 2, 2020



DinosaurDumpster said:


> i'm doomed
> i have a quiz in Japanese and i have no idea what i'm doing in that class ;v;


Bruh Japanese where do you live


----------



## Mick (Sep 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What if I just drew one single steeel noodle
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 2, 2020
> 
> ...



The prompt does say noodle, not noodles :0


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What if I just drew one single steeel noodle
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 2, 2020
> 
> ...


I live in the US


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 2, 2020)

Mick said:


> The prompt does say noodle, not noodles :0


One noodle and everyone can interpret it as whatever they want


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

I have a test for physics today so RIP this murder deer


----------



## Mick (Sep 2, 2020)

I love that the thread list does this. I can't see it without thinking it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 2, 2020)

there done


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

Mick said:


> I love that the thread list does this. I can't see it without thinking it
> 
> View attachment 314013


Wh


----------



## Chris (Sep 2, 2020)

Mick said:


> I love that the thread list does this. I can't see it without thinking it
> 
> View attachment 314013


Haha, that is fantastic. I love that feature too. I personally get a kick out of seeing this everytime I look at the Event Pavillion:


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 2, 2020)

Vris look at my noodle


----------



## Mick (Sep 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Haha, that is fantastic. I love that feature too. I personally get a kick out of seeing this everytime I look at the Event Pavillion:
> 
> View attachment 314015



That one is even better!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Haha, that is fantastic. I love that feature too. I personally get a kick out of seeing this everytime I look at the Event Pavillion:
> 
> View attachment 314015


Peach has thrown out toad.

she now has a pet sheep


----------



## Chris (Sep 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Vris look at my noodle View attachment 314016


Not sure that this would meet the effort requirements for that challenge! I'd suggest running it by Jeremy.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

what is that noodle


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Not sure that this would meet the effort requirements for that challenge! I'd suggest running it by Jeremy.


*Its an interpretive piece of art. I drew a single noodle not my fault I got a crap dream that isn't pastel fantasy*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

How’s pine cone and acorn harvesting going for y’all’s?


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Its an interpretive piece of art. I drew a single noodle not my fault I got a crap dream that isn't pastel fantasy*


the noodle represents wiggle


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Its an interpretive piece of art. I drew a single noodle not my fault I got a crap dream that isn't pastel fantasy*


ah that's what it is


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> How’s pine cone and acorn harvesting going for y’all’s?


I forgot about that lol

	Post automatically merged: Sep 2, 2020



Enxssi said:


> the noodle represents wiggle


Wiggly noodle boi


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> How’s pine cone and acorn harvesting going for y’all’s?


don't play ac too much so


----------



## Chris (Sep 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Its an interpretive piece of art. I drew a single noodle not my fault I got a crap dream that isn't pastel fantasy*


I've a couple of cool ideas that would for that prompt, but I don't think I'm allowed to give users ideas. However, I would suggest focusing more on the "steely" half of the prompt. 



Your Local Wild Child said:


> How’s pine cone and acorn harvesting going for y’all’s?


I have a grand total of zero. For both.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 2, 2020)

*He says draw a noodle so I did he can't be picky *


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *He says draw a noodle so I did he can't be picky *


low quality noodle


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I've a couple of cool ideas that would for that prompt, but I don't think I'm allowed to give users ideas. However, I would suggest focusing more on the "steely" half of the prompt.
> 
> 
> I have a grand total of zero. For both.


Mmmmm I could you know draw a roller coaster or steel wool or steel ramen or a snake but like n ah

	Post automatically merged: Sep 2, 2020



Saltyy said:


> low quality noodle


Shut your mouth.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 2, 2020

Wait wait no that's rude NVM take that baaack!!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

_i took my quiz
so far I have about a B+ ;v;

Nice noodle by the way!_


----------



## Seastar (Sep 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> How’s pine cone and acorn harvesting going for y’all’s?


Pretty terrible... I left branches everywhere  yesterday as a result.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 2, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> _i took my quiz
> so far I have about a B+ ;v;
> 
> Nice noodle by the way!_


I wanna take Japanese learning from anime and Japanese dramas and Google I guess don't count


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

for my prompt I'm going to draw a superhero rescuing someone from a building and saying

"don't thank me for saving you, you would have died soon anyway" to someone


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> How’s pine cone and acorn harvesting going for y’all’s?


So far it's okay, I haven't done much since I'm still busy with beginning game stuff. Don't have any pinecones yet, but I have a ladder now, so I should get those soon!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I have a grand total of zero. For both.


I’ve been spam-shaking the same couple trees for a bit every couple hours while I watch for balloons. I’ve gotten almost two stacks of both!

I’m just glad I can get ‘em without having to put up with the insane prices on the AC shopping site that must not be named.


----------



## Mick (Sep 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> How’s pine cone and acorn harvesting going for y’all’s?



I shook a tree five times, got nothing, then got distracted by one of my villagers and forgot all about it. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ve been spam-shaking the same couple trees for a bit every couple hours while I watch for balloons. I’ve gotten almost two stacks of both!
> 
> I’m just glad I can get ‘em without having to put up with the insane prices on the AC shopping site that must not be named.


Why must it not be named? Is there a rule against it?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I wanna take Japanese learning from anime and Japanese dramas and Google I guess don't count


I can pass on my year one knowledge if you'd like lol


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 2, 2020)

pinecones?


----------



## Seastar (Sep 2, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> pinecones?


They come from cedar trees.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 2, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I can pass on my year one knowledge if you'd like lol


Yes please do!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Why must it not be named? Is there a rule against it?


It’s just that not a whole lot of peeps here like Nookazon. I can’t blame em but I haven’t had a terrible experience myself. The prices on stuff is insane (especially for pine cones before yesterday) though! I’m screenshotting the price drop every day now lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 2, 2020)

steely snake boi


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

hello enksee


----------



## Mick (Sep 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> View attachment 314020 steely snake boi



it needs a tiny little mouth c:


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> View attachment 314020 steely snake boi


m o u t h though


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 2, 2020)

like that or what?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> View attachment 314021 like that or what?


that works


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 314022


Wha


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 2, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Wha


yes


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 2, 2020)

Wait even better snake


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Wait even better snake View attachment 314023


Uh


----------



## Seastar (Sep 2, 2020)

Inks-ee?
That's what my brain said after reading it uhhh


----------



## Mick (Sep 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Wait even better snake View attachment 314023



I love it so much!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 2, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Uh


Is that not good? I can redo it.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 2, 2020

Listen not everyone can draw I'm putting effort in okay?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

New sig


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 2, 2020)

uh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 2, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> new sig


Can't see in mobile


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Can't see in mobile


check my profile rhen


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 2, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Inks-ee?
> That's what my brain said after reading it uhhh


pretty much
not whatever oregano was saying in the vc


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yes please do!


Okay, here's what I have so far.


Spoiler: Japanese 1-2 Notes (so far)



There are 4 alphabets in Japanese: Hirigana (the one we'll be using, since it's basic), Katakana, Kanji, and Romaji (Romaji is mainly for learning the basics, so it's counted as a reject)
I'll only be writing the vowels in Hirigana.
*No matter what word it is, the vowels will always sound the same!!*
A (pronounced Ah) - あ
I (pronounced E) - い
U (pronounced Ooh) - う
E (pronounced Eh) - え (i think that's what it is)
O (pronounced oh) - お
Words in Romaji (i'm no sure what they are in hirigana)
Hai - Yes
iie - No
Kore - This
Ka - ? particle
Hajimemas hite - Nice to meet you (no space)
Konnichiwa - Hello
Sayonara - Goodbye
Ohayou - Good morning (informal)
Ohayou Gozaimasu - Good morning (formal)
Teacher/Doctor - Sensei
Mr./Mrs./Miss - ~san (they put this at the end of their last name, since in Japan they go by last names)
Boku - I (For boys, very casual)
Watashi - I
Watakushi - I (formal)
Jaa ne - See you
Konbanwa - Good Evening
Kun - Honorific for boys (similar to ~san)
Nani/Nan - What (You don't have to pronounce the I in Nani, so you can say Nan if you would like)
Sumimasen - Excuse me/I'm sorry
Desu/Des - Is, am, are... etc (Similar to what, you do not have to pronounce the u in Desu)
Wa - Subject particle (To mark the subject. Here's an example sentance: Kore wa neko desu)
Neko - Cat
Meishi - Business card
Douzo Yoroshiku - It's a pleasure

You may have noticed that there are different levels of how formal the word is. In Japan, they use different variations of the same words for how formal the event is. For example, if you were talking to your boss, you would use  Ohayou Gozaimasu instead of Ohayou.

those are just the basics! There's more such as tentens and double-constants, but I don't want to get into those since its kind of confusing at first.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 2, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Okay, here's what I have so far.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Japanese 1-2 Notes (so far)
> ...


Okay wait hold that's al ot

	Post automatically merged: Sep 2, 2020



 angry snake


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 2, 2020)

wassup


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Okay wait hold that's al ot


It is lol

Be glad I didn't give you things like tentens or the g-line or k-line (vowel lines), it gets sort of complicated and hard to get used to

	Post automatically merged: Sep 2, 2020

its gotten awfully quiet...


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Sep 2, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 314028


Did your head explode?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 2, 2020)

Hhh I told my manager is show her my drawings,, what the heck can I show her? Not my gay ocs


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

wait what 

in japan you go by last names

wh


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> wait what
> 
> in japan you go by last names
> 
> wh


yup
If they call you by your first name, i'm pretty sure it means you're really close


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> yup
> If they call you by your first name, i'm pretty sure it means you're really close


wh 

are last names also passed down in japan 


Spoiler: I'm not sure if this is appropriate


----------



## Mick (Sep 2, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Did your head explode?



It's an enxplosion


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> wait what
> 
> in japan you go by last names
> 
> wh


Ohh thats why in anime people are always referred to by last names
I never understood why lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

did anyone look at my sig

*come on*


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> did anyone look at my sig
> 
> *come on*


I did lmao


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I did lmao


get stick bugged


----------



## Seastar (Sep 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ohh thats why in anime people are always referred to by last names
> I never understood why lol


Also explains why I keep hearing the Nintendo employees in Japan called by their last names (Miyamoto, Iwata, Sakurai, etc.) I got used to calling them that but never thought hard about it.


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 2, 2020)

Mick said:


> It's an enxplosion


yes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Also explains why I keep hearing the Nintendo employees in Japan called by their last names (Miyamoto, Iwata, Sakurai, etc.) I got used to calling them that but never thought hard about it.


darn


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> wh
> 
> are last names also passed down in japan
> 
> ...


nice last name

Also I'm pretty sure last names get passed down. They just come before the first name there


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> nice last name
> 
> Also I'm pretty sure last names get passed down. They just come before the first name there


may those people rest in 🅱eaces


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 2, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> wh
> 
> are last names also passed down in japan
> 
> ...


Thing is if foreigners go by firstname lastname, they'll most likely just call you by your first name.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Thing is if foreigners go by firstname lastname, they'll most likely just call you by your first name.


_at least_


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

forgot to mention that kawaii means cute- but i'm pretty sure that was obvious lol
and i'm not sure what ~chan is for, other than it's meant for girls and is similar to ~kun and ~san


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> forgot to mention that kawaii means cute- but i'm pretty sure that was obvious lol
> and i'm not sure what ~chan is for, other than it's meant for girls and is similar to ~kun and ~san


learning japanese from tbt (GONE WRONG, japan has put us on a criminal watch list)


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> learning japanese from tbt (GONE WRONG, japan has put us on a criminal watch list)


lol
i'm gonna be ur illegal sensei


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

@Enxssi
In Tomodachi life
Kurb is in love with you


----------



## Seastar (Sep 2, 2020)

Well, this is interesting at least.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Enxssi
> In Tomodachi life
> Kurb is in love with you


that reminds me time to scan in people


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

ENX SAID YES LMAO


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 2, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> wait what
> 
> in japan you go by last names
> 
> wh


You didn't know that? Oh I guess you don't watch anime


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ENX SAID YES LMAO


Thomas had never seen such bullcrap before


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Thomas had never seen such bullcrap before


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You didn't know that? Oh I guess you don't watch anime


listen here you little m e a n i e


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Enxssi
> In Tomodachi life
> Kurb is in love with you


I should scan yall in on my tomodachi life I need miis lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 2, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> listen here you little m e a n i e


Here I'll teach you. In Japan you only go by first names if you're super close most the time it's last names to show respect. For example on the streets I would be Alexander-chan in school I wouid be Alexander senpai to you since I'm older and if I'm of upper social status then I'm Alexander-sama


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Here I'll teach you. In Japan you only go by first names if you're super close most the time it's last names to show respect. For example on the streets I would be Alexander-chan in school I wouid be Alexander senpai to you since I'm older and if I'm of upper social status then I'm Alexander-sama


:/

..you do realize I know that


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I should scan yall in on my tomodachi life I need miis lol


I have a ton of miis of my friends I could give you
..wait can I have your qr code too


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 2, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> :/
> 
> ..you do realize I know that


But you didn't know about the last name thing?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I have a ton of miis of my friends I could give you
> ..wait can I have your qr code too


yea
just gotta change up some stuff
i'll send my qr during my lunch break


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> But you didn't know about the last name thing?


please leave


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

My japanese teaching skills have opened up a new opportunity for war


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> My japanese teaching skills have opened up a new opportunity for war


believe me there's a lot of stuff I'd typed here if forum rules didn't apply lmao


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Enxssi
> In Tomodachi life
> Kurb is in love with you


Kurbssi


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Kurbssi


Kurbkssi


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 2, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Kurbkssi


Kurbsksksks and I oop-


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 2, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> please leave


Huh? Why?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Huh? Why?


reasons


----------



## Admiral Sven (Sep 2, 2020)

Well thank goodness this is back up and running


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

Oy I’m NOT looking forward to this exam...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

Admiral Sven said:


> Well thank goodness this is back up and running


back from the dead


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 2, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> reasons


Uh... strange. I'm not leaving though.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Uh... strange. I'm not leaving though.


fair


----------



## Admiral Sven (Sep 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oy I’m NOT looking forward to this exam...


Yeah - I get that feeling


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

_i'm so upset that my 3DS decided to die randomly again when me and plankton got married in tomodachi life ::C_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> _i'm so upset that my 3DS decided to die randomly again when me and plankton got married in tomodachi life ::C_


amazing ship


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 2, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> _i'm so upset that my 3DS decided to die randomly again when me and plankton got married in tomodachi life ::C_


excuse hold on _what_


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> excuse hold on _what_


yea me and plankton are together in that game
but plankton hasn't prompted to marry me since then and i'm still mad


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

Once I’m done with my exam imma make a quesadilla and go shake trees a ton


----------



## Chris (Sep 2, 2020)

Young people are meant to be good with technology, right? I got some free comic books (from the creators; not illegally!) and I downloaded them to my iPad and can't figure out how to make them show up in any of my reading apps. Can one of you fly to the UK and come fix it for me? Thanks. 

Also, I've just ordered a lamb shashlik kebab (yep, I'm being a cannibal again ) and might treat myself to a beer or two with it.


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Enxssi
> In Tomodachi life
> Kurb is in love with you


WHAT


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> WHAT


_You said yes
you're dating kurb_


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

one of you will probably end up dating hannah montana or something in my game lol
_and yes half of my island is disney people because i ran out of friends_


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _You said yes
> you're dating kurb_






this gif hits different now


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 314063
> this gif hits different now


LMAO IT DOES


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 2, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> one of you will probably end up dating hannah montana or something in my game lol
> _and yes half of my island is disney people because i ran out of friends_


_I wanna date Hannah Montana _


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 2, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 314063
> this gif hits different now


Murderer Yandere

Also I have no idea what's going on I am late to my WEB thing school is not sending me emails I'm panicking send help


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

so I made a song about kurb in tomodachi life
the quality is really bad and you can see my hand but who cares the song came out great


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> _I wanna date Hannah Montana _


I'll try my best lol


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> so I made a song about kurb in tomodachi life
> the quality is really bad and you can see my hand but who cares the song came out great


Yo that’s beautiful


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 2, 2020)

henlo nurse


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> so I made a song about kurb in tomodachi life
> the quality is really bad and you can see my hand but who cares the song came out great


A lyrical genius


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> A lyrical genius


_yes_
and all the people hes dancing with are nanbaka miis


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 2, 2020)

slllllooooooowwwww day today


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> slllllooooooowwwww day today


really is though, feels like i should be in lunch rn


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

I can safely say that my first exam kicked my rear. At least now I can have a quesadilla


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Sep 2, 2020)

@ohare01 
*You
You gave me the old*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> @ohare01
> *You
> You gave me the old*


happy birthday


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> @ohare01
> *You
> You gave me the old*


_*NO I DIDN'T WTF ITS NOT MY FAULT*_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Sep 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*NO I DIDN'T WTF ITS NOT MY FAULT*_


*SILENCE BOOMER YOU CANNOT FOOL ME WITH YOUR OUTDATED LOGIC*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> @ohare01
> *You
> You gave me the old*





ohare01 said:


> _*NO I DIDN'T WTF ITS NOT MY FAULT*_


fight fight fight


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> *SILENCE BOOMER YOU CANNOT FOOL ME WITH YOUR OUTDATED LOGIC*


*WHAT DO YOU MEAN YOU CAN'T CALL ME OLD ANYMORE THATS LIKE CALLING YOURSELF OLD AMD YOU AREN'T AT ALL STOP AT ONCE*


----------



## Seastar (Sep 2, 2020)

Well that's happening.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Well that's happening.


yell


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Sep 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *WHAT DO YOU MEAN YOU CAN'T CALL ME OLD ANYMORE THATS LIKE CALLING YOURSELF OLD AMD YOU AREN'T AT ALL STOP AT ONCE*


_*BUT YOURE LIKE A YEAR OLDE THAN ME SO THAT MEANS YOURE OLD AND OLD PEOPLE ARE D I S G U S T I N G*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *WHAT DO YOU MEAN YOU CAN'T CALL ME OLD ANYMORE THATS LIKE CALLING YOURSELF OLD AMD YOU AREN'T AT ALL STOP AT ONCE*


ok boomer


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

I’m too busy eating a quesadilla to yell


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

*what is happening*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*BUT YOURE LIKE A YEAR OLDE THAN ME SO THAT MEANS YOURE OLD AND OLD PEOPLE ARE D I S G U S T I N G*_


your grandparents are not proud of you


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*BUT YOURE LIKE A YEAR OLDE THAN ME SO THAT MEANS YOURE OLD AND OLD PEOPLE ARE D I S G U S T I N G*_


_*BUT WE'RE STILL TECHNICALLY THE SAME AGE DUDE WHAT THE FRICK IS YOUR MINDSET*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*BUT WE'RE STILL TECHNICALLY THE SAME AGE DUDE WHAT THE FRICK IS YOUR MINDSET*_


how many months older are you than him 

when those months pass you are allowed to call him old


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> how many months older are you than him
> 
> when those months pass you are allowed to call him old


idk I don't math


----------



## Seastar (Sep 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> yell


I can't do that right now.


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 2, 2020)

I glance at this thread after waking up and see this.

Breaking news: Basement Dwellers begin to suffer debilitating midlife crisis.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I glance at this thread after waking up and see this.
> 
> Breaking news: Basement Dwellers begin to suffer debilitating midlife crisis.


_*WE'RE TEENAGERS LMAO*_


----------



## Chris (Sep 2, 2020)

Reminder of the rules guys: 





> *Post Quality and Rude Behaviour:*
> 
> Please do not spam. This includes making many posts only containing emojis, gifs, images, etc.
> Please do not make single-character, one-word, or empty posts. If you do not have something to contribute to the thread that will further discussion then it is better not to post at all. If you want to show someone that you agree with them please use the "Like " and "Love " reactions instead.
> ...


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Reminder of the rules guys:


oops sorry


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

My move out window is here! Too bad it’s bam today. I’ll take anyone that’s not a deer, Audie or Raymond off this round.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

by the way I unfortunately can't send my qr code for tomodachi life atm :C
i'll make sure to get it in after my school day ends though


----------



## Chris (Sep 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> My move out window is here! Too bad it’s bam today. I’ll take anyone that’s not a deer, Audie or Raymond off this round.


Who is on that list then?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

I've migrated from animal crossing until a new updates comes out


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I've migrated from animal crossing until a new updates comes out


Same here, except i'm just playing until i finish the beginning of the game-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Who is on that list then?


In order of most to least importance to move out: Apollo (got him from the void-that made me salty), Tex (forced smug-like him but he doesn’t fit the woods at all), Maple (my starting normal-she was brought on back when I was going to get poppy instead) and Pierce (he’s a nostalgic favorite of mine but he’s not a deer).


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

posting w o o m i instead of just w o o m y is above the law because i is considered a word


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

this is my favorite picture I've ever taken of one of my cats


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> this is my favorite picture I've ever taken of one of my cats


ay do your cats like to run on treadmills


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

My second favorite picture of my dog is probably his least flattering lol


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ay do your cats like to run on treadmills


I've put one  of my cats on one before on the slowest setting, he just looked confused af and just let the treadmill carry him off


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 2, 2020)

Alright so I'mma draw a cute snek


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

my favorite picture of my dog
VS


My second favorite picture of my dog


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 314092


i'd do the same thing tbh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 2, 2020)

I feel like this thread is gonna die soon with school/work and two of our now fallen brothers


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I feel like this thread is gonna die soon with school/work and two of our now fallen brothers


hopefully it doesn't
_then again i'm gonna be going back in-person pretty soon so you have a point_


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

I’m still around, though. It’s just going to ebb and flow around when we’re in school.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I feel like this thread is gonna die soon with school/work and two of our now fallen brothers


and the discord server..


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 2, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 314099


At least you didn't have VCs and channels named after you in
_questionable ways_


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> At least you didn't have VCs and channels named after you in
> _questionable ways_


kazoo


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> and the discord server..


hhhhhhh it's a shame, really, that you can't join... _unless_

	Post automatically merged: Sep 2, 2020

h


Enxssi said:


> kazoo


uh


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

kazoo?


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hhhhhhh it's a shame, really, that you can't join... _unless_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 2, 2020
> 
> ...


hmmm she _could _set her status to do not disturb :/


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hhhhhhh it's a shame, really, that you can't join... _unless_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 2, 2020
> 
> ...


?

	Post automatically merged: Sep 2, 2020



Enxssi said:


> hmmm she _could _set her status to do not disturb :/


id still be disobeying my parents and that feels so wrong then again im kinda doing that on here..


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 2, 2020
> 
> ...


well if you ever want to join just let me know


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 2, 2020
> 
> ...


you _could _fudge the answer if your parents ask about it
like
"Oh it's just a server with me and Josuke but we have a bot for music" or somethin idk really


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

I’ve been farming balloons and I’ve only gotten 4 diys (2 each of the acorn pochette and pine bonsai) and it’s making me the big mad  I want leaf pile diys for Evwirt!


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> well if you ever want to join just let me know


k
also




my brain

	Post automatically merged: Sep 2, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you _could _fudge the answer if your parents ask about it
> like
> "Oh it's just a server with me and Josuke but we have a bot for music" or somethin idk really


but that's a lie-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> but that's a lie-


I mean, technically, there's a music bot and Josuke is there
uuhhhh idk really


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

I’ve got a hypothesis I’m testing out


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ve got a hypothesis I’m testing out


hm? what is it?


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 2, 2020)

do tell of this hypothesis


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hm? what is it?


I bought the majority of the fall diys earlier this year. The only diys I got from balloons on my account were the ones I was missing. I went on my sister’s mostly inactive account to see if I get the others.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

aaa i have to draw a silhouette of myself and fill it with stuff i like
i'm not very good at this


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 2, 2020)

I present snek


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I present snek


_beautiful_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I present snek


That is a good king snek


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 2, 2020)

I'm proud of my new creation


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

I’m having chocolate milk. This is the first time I’ve had in months lol


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

anyone want to play nh i'm bored lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> anyone want to play nh i'm bored lol


I’m still testing my hypothesis but I keep getting dumb irrelevant stuff


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m still testing my hypothesis but I keep getting dumb irrelevant stuff


that sucks

	Post automatically merged: Sep 2, 2020

I FINALLY GOT MY FIRST HEAVY METEOR SHOWER AND I COULD NOT BE HAPPIER!

ahem...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> that sucks


Yea it’s like I don’t need a ton of clay and diner stuff


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 2, 2020)

I'm on some next level crap. I gotta complete a project that had to be done in 55 minutes in just 1 minute.


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

I return


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

Hai! Didn’t notice you return!

I can’t believe that we have to dress _fancy _for the last dress up prompt...


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

Yeah....
I need to come up with something for that


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 314181


That sword looks legitimately sick (as in, has a disease-I’m not using cool person lingo)


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

Is that a roblox sword


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

i've unvanished
got all my plots ready for my villagers~

	Post automatically merged: Sep 2, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Is that a roblox sword


Most likely is lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

Sooo... I got the recipe for the golden rod. I feel like it would get a lot more usage if I took it to Evwirt since that’s my new main...


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

My new villagers are twiggy, hugh, and fauna!

Not keeping 2/3 because i find them annoying


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> My new villagers are twiggy, hugh, and fauna!
> 
> Not keeping 2/3 because i find them annoying


Did you let twiggy and Hugh in as randoms? I got deli as a random on Arctin and he’s now one of the villagers I fear the most (he’s long gone though)


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 2, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> My new villagers are twiggy, hugh, and fauna!
> 
> Not keeping 2/3 because i find them annoying


Twiggy >:C my hated starter peppy who made a good dinner

uh... congrats though!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Did you let twiggy and Hugh in as randoms? I got deli as a random on Arctin and he’s now one of the villagers I fear the most (he’s long gone though)


Yep, those were randoms. I would have taken Pompom since I encountered her on another NMT island as one of my villagers but i didn't really feel like having her.


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

Going to open my game for the grape backpack later


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

I had a HUGE backlog of NMT for Evwirt (still have the majority of it) specifically so I could get who I wanted early. Too bad my plans have shifted now lol but actually I think my new path is going to be easier to obtain


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

aaagh i wish buying things from vendors in the plaza moved quicker. I'm buying from Leif right now and It's the slowest interaction everrr


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

I just noticed, this thread only gained 10 pages when I returned...


----------



## Seastar (Sep 2, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I just noticed, this thread only gained 10 pages when I returned...


Yeah, it's been really slow today...


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 2, 2020)

Is the grape bag only in September? I hope I don't have to travel back for it...


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 2, 2020)

guys


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

I got mine in september, idk when its offsale.
I'll check
Its only on September


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Is the grape bag only in September? I hope I don't have to travel back for it...


Yup. I’ve been chomping at the bit for it since August


----------



## Seastar (Sep 2, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 314188
> guys


Oh no... Please no.
Is there anything we can do for it?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

I see why people like Fauna now-
shes such a gosh darn sweetheart i just planted flowers and she immediately started watering them


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 2, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh no... Please no.
> Is there anything we can do for it?


it doesn’t specify closing or just dying


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I see why people like Fauna now-
> shes such a gosh darn sweetheart i just planted flowers and she immediately started watering them


hhhh she does that all the time for me too! I had her in Arctin but she was always kinda bland there (we got Skye whose actually kinda worse) I love having her in Evwirt though!


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

Fauna's pretty cute, but there's other villagers I want to invite more than her and besides I have her card so its no issue.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

I’m STILL kicking myself for not getting a couple packs of amiibo cards when they were on clearance for like $1.50-3.00


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

aagh kid cat is the most derpy thing ever
it's hard to explain what he's doing with is face but its adorableee


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> aagh kid cat is the most derpy thing ever
> it's hard to explain what he's doing with is face but its adorableee


I’d have to say Kid Cat is my favorite of the hero villagers (though Big Top is a somewhat close second).


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

accurate lol


Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’d have to say Kid Cat is my favorite of the hero villagers (though Big Top is a somewhat close second).


he is indeed the best!
Big Top I find to be a tiny bit odd looking, but I've never had him so I can't say too much.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> he is indeed the best!
> Big Top I find to be a tiny bit odd looking, but I've never had him so I can't say too much.


I just have a long-reaching fondness for elephants...which is why I’d probably put them higher up in the species tier list than most.

speaking of which, I bet there’s one floating around somewhere.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I just have a long-reaching fondness for elephants...which is why I’d probably put them higher up in the species tier list than most.
> 
> speaking of which, I bet there’s one floating around somewhere.


Same, both in real life and somewhat in animal crossing.
I've only really liked Dizzy, Tia, and Margie. Can't say too much about the rest.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Same, both in real life and somewhat in animal crossing.
> I've only really liked Dizzy, Tia, and Margie. Can't say too much about the rest.


I LOVE Tia, Tucker, Ellie, Axel, Big Top and to a slightly lesser extent Margie, Dizzy and Cyd. The rest kinda suffer from odd design choices.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

_wait does time travel affect meteor showers
i had a heavy meteor shower scheduled  and i tted so i could get isabelle but she didn't prompt it
but before then tom nook said it
am i okay and i'm just over reacting or did i mess up big time_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> _wait does time travel affect meteor showers
> i had a heavy meteor shower scheduled  and i tted so i could get isabelle but she didn't prompt it
> but before then tom nook said it
> am i okay and i'm just over reacting or did i mess up big time_


I’ve never TT’d in NH yet so I can’t tell ya either way


----------



## Seastar (Sep 2, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> _wait does time travel affect meteor showers
> i had a heavy meteor shower scheduled  and i tted so i could get isabelle but she didn't prompt it
> but before then tom nook said it
> am i okay and i'm just over reacting or did i mess up big time_


I don't know how she works because she lied to me the first time she said there was one. I only got Celeste that night. Then when I saw my first meteor shower, Isabelle had said there was no news.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

Okay... there is no Celeste i'm pretty sure which is unfortunate. I'm just gonna TT a few hours forward to see if there is still a meteor shower and check for Celeste again.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

Oh man the last bottle is pure EVIL


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

Okay i'm good! there's still a meteor shower!!


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh man the last bottle is pure EVIL


pi


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

AND CELESTE-


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

I'm betting that since that discord server was made, this thread won't be the same anymore


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

did i ever tell you guys i had a dream where i got vanished from here


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

I’m still working on my storyline don’t worry


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm betting that since that discord server was made, this thread won't be the same anymore


I’m sory


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I’m sory


eh.. you guys go have fun


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

i think after i'm done wishing for a bit on this meteor shower i'm gonna go vanish so i can get my hw done and eat food


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

the memories are nice at least I guess


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

Hey, a lot of us are still around, and who knows who will come next!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 2, 2020)

ahh I'm trying to be active here but I'm in so many gc with the dwellers as well as none dwellers, not to mention school now


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hey, a lot of us are still around, and who knows who will come next!


but the people who made it interesting are gone
Origami and Kurb are completely gone, and Enx, Josuke and Frog aren't neatly as active
Now the thread just isn't as, interesting or crazy as it used to be
Don't get me wrong, you guys are cool too but i miss the shenanigans already


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

There could be more though...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

That’s what I mean. Just give it a week!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> but the people who made it interesting are gone
> Origami and Kurb are completely gone, and Enx, Josuke and Frog aren't neatly as active
> Now the thread just isn't as, interesting or crazy as it used to be
> Don't get me wrong, you guys are cool too but i miss the shenanigans already


same...
_we need to send memes or something to awaken our inner dweller_


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

Honestly we can stay here still instead of DM


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 2, 2020)

I got some memes, but...




my humor is crap lmao


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Chris (Sep 2, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I just noticed, this thread only gained 10 pages when I returned...





Seastar said:


> Yeah, it's been really slow today...


Priority should be quality discussion rather than quantity of posts.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

We don’t want to spam, mind you.


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I got some memes, but...
> View attachment 314233
> my humor is crap lmao


this is amazing though. Usually it’s my mom stopping the car to go to the bathroom tho XD


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

I see then.
I'll to stick to quality discussion here


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Priority should be quality discussion rather than quantity of posts.


That’s exactly what I was thinking. I love the grape harvest basket, by the way!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I got some memes, but...
> View attachment 314233
> my humor is crap lmao


amazing

what a quality meme


----------



## Chris (Sep 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That’s exactly what I was thinking. I love the grape harvest basket, by the way!


It is such a cute new addition!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

grape harvest baskets in animal crossing are like fake fruits invented


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

Grape basket looks pretty nice though, going to wear it once I open my game.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

We needed something more than just the usual tree fruit stuff. I saw someone using the blue hydrangeas as blueberry bushes!
I’d love to have the fruit baskets back, though...


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

bold of y'all to assume I play animal crossing on an animal crossing forum


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

Regardless I still play AC


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 2, 2020)

I play ac too


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

new horizons kinda sucks


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

I’ve loved NH, to be honest. I wouldn’t have gotten a second island if I didn’t love it!


----------



## Admiral Sven (Sep 2, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> grape harvest baskets in animal crossing are like fake fruits invented



No, no, no: that goes to perfect fruits.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

Lack of content


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

Admiral Sven said:


> No, no, no: that goes to perfect fruits.


Oh man I’d love to have perfect fruits back, though. The peach, apple and cherry was so awesome!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 2, 2020



Saltyy said:


> Lack of content


I don’t know about you but I haven’t had a lack of something to do. It’s probably because I’m more attracted to the more rustic themes that are in the game. I do feel for those who prefer an urban setting, though.


----------



## Admiral Sven (Sep 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh man I’d love to have perfect fruits back, though. The peach, apple and cherry was so awesome!



Absolutely.


----------



## Chris (Sep 2, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> new horizons kinda sucks


ACNH has turned out to be my favourite in the entire franchise. Didn't see that coming when they first announced it!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

I do prefer the music of NL, though. There’s just a warm fuzzy feeling around its soundtrack.


----------



## Admiral Sven (Sep 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> ACNH has turned out to be my favourite in the entire franchise. Didn't see that coming when they first announced it!



When I saw the advert, I was quite unimpressed, but from what I've actually seen of the game it's not bad at all. The island setting works well for AC and is a nice derivation from the usual temperate climate we see.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

Admiral Sven said:


> When I saw the advert, I was quite unimpressed, but from what I've actually seen of the game it's not bad at all. The island setting works well for AC and is a nice derivation from the usual temperate climate we see.


Which is kinda funny, since I’ve made my main island as temperate as can be. I’m even leaving out orange and coconut trees!


----------



## Admiral Sven (Sep 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I do prefer the music of NL, though. There’s just a warm fuzzy feeling around its soundtrack.



They absolutely screwed up redesigning K.K.'s album covers.

GCN is my favourite soundtrack. Sounds unprofessional and never suits the time it's intended for (check 2 AM music for reference)!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> ACNH has turned out to be my favourite in the entire franchise. Didn't see that coming when they first announced it!


I just don't find anything to do, maybe I'm burnt out though.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

hello everyone im still depressed as always


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

Acnh is pretty cool since you can put furniture outside and the graphics are good.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Priority should be quality discussion rather than quantity of posts.


sadness noises

	Post automatically merged: Sep 2, 2020

yeah this thread will never be the same again
might stick to pm chats..


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

I need to solve count the bottle and half past hoodwinked later.
I enjoy these puzzles even though I got some of them wrong.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

I can’t even begin to conceive how to solve any of them! I did make an educated guess at count the bottle and house of nightmares


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

Finally got my Tomodachi Life QR code if you wanted it!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

I’ve got more cowboy cookies going in the oven. They smell so good


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ve got more cowboy cookies going in the oven. They smell so good


I've never had or heard of these?

but a snickerdoodle or peanut butter cookie does sound really good right now...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I've never had or heard of these?
> 
> but a snickerdoodle or peanut butter cookie does sound really good right now...


They’re basically oatmeal raisin cookies without the raisins and they have chocolate chips.

I love both of those! My mom makes a ton of both around Christmas.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> They’re basically oatmeal raisin cookies without the raisins and they have chocolate chips.
> 
> I love both of those! My mom makes a ton of both around Christmas.


Yeah, same here but specifically christmas eve. It's a tradition that me and my mom pretty much bake all day and at night we watch scrooge and eat all of those treats with my family lol.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> View attachment 314273
> Finally got my Tomodachi Life QR code if you wanted it!


Yes thank you!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 2, 2020




Here's mine!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

this reminds me time to play tomodachi life


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Yeah, same here but specifically christmas eve. It's a tradition that me and my mom pretty much bake all day and at night we watch scrooge and eat all of those treats with my family lol.


We watch _It’s a Wonderful Life _and _A Christmas Story_ lol. Two classics in VASTLY different genres


----------



## Admiral Sven (Sep 2, 2020)

I don't have many Christmas traditions but on New Year's Eve I take a book of mine and read a chapter per year.

That one's been going since 2009.

It will take me until 2038 to finish.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

Admiral Sven said:


> I don't have many Christmas traditions but on New Year's Eve I take a book of mine and read a chapter per year.
> 
> That one's been going since 2009.
> 
> It will take me until 2038 to finish.


wtf what book are you reading


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

Admiral Sven said:


> I don't have many Christmas traditions but on New Year's Eve I take a book of mine and read a chapter per year.
> 
> That one's been going since 2009.
> 
> It will take me until 2038 to finish.


I doubt ill be alive then


----------



## Admiral Sven (Sep 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> wtf what book are you reading



From Russia With Love.

I don't know why I started that thing, but I'm determined to see it through.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I doubt ill be alive then


what are you implying


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

I stay up till 1:30-2 AM on New Year’s Day.


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 2, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I doubt ill be alive then


I don't like where this is going


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I don't like where this is going


same..


----------



## Admiral Sven (Sep 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I stay up till 1:30-2 AM on New Year’s Day.



As do I. Probably later. I don't usually get back until about 2.15 AM.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

We have a bunch of xmas traditions:
-No music till after thanksgiving day (if that even counts lol)
-We don't do this much anymore, but after we set up our decorations, we watch Charlie Brown Christmas
-Each year we get a new ornament to put on our tree
-Chrismas eve I will take some time of the day to bake with my mother, and we will watch the 1970s version of Scrooge late at night (best version btw) The rest of the day I spend watching all of my favorite christmas specials from my favorite shows and looking at the Santa Tracker because i'm a 5 year old inside even tho I don't believe anymore lol. Keeps me excited for Christmas in a strange way.
-My dad wakes us up with reindeer bells on Christmas morning, and we gather in my parent's room and talk about the true meaning and what not. Then me and my other siblings form a line and my dad guides us to the main room to open our presents. Our dog usually gets something wack in her stocking.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 2, 2020)

Admiral Sven said:


> From Russia With Love.


Why do I feel like I've heard of that before?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what are you implying





Rosie977 said:


> I don't like where this is going


idk but I can't guarantee ill be alive then


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

Also i'm working on a new year's tradition to listen to old music and play club penguin when it hits 12 am


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> idk but I can't guarantee ill be alive then


it's 18 years from now
_*Saltyy, no.*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Also i'm working on a new year's tradition to listen to old music and play club penguin when it hits 12 am


Wait wasn't Club penguin dead

	Post automatically merged: Sep 2, 2020



ohare01 said:


> it's 18 years from now
> _*Saltyy, no.*_


_just saying anything could happen in 18 years_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 2, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Wait wasn't Club penguin dead
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 2, 2020
> 
> ...


Rewritten, perhaps?


----------



## Admiral Sven (Sep 2, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> We have a bunch of xmas traditions:
> -No music till after thanksgiving day (if that even counts lol)
> -We don't do this much anymore, but after we set up our decorations, we watch Charlie Brown Christmas
> -Each year we get a new ornament to put on our tree
> -Chrismas eve I will take some time of the day to bake with my mother, and we will watch the 1970s version of Scrooge late at night (best version btw) The rest of the day I spend watching all of my favorite christmas specials from my favorite shows and looking at the Santa Tracker because i'm a 5 year old inside even tho I don't believe anymore lol. Keeps me excited for Christmas in a strange way.



I don't believe in Father Christmas but to me it's always fun to check NORAD now and again on Christmas Eve...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

We were hoping to make going out on vacation a tradition (we’re a touch old for mounds of gifts) but quarantine put the kibosh on that...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Rewritten, perhaps?


Oh cool


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Wait wasn't Club penguin dead
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 2, 2020
> 
> ...


Well I play the rewritten version (which is here)








						Play Now! | Club Penguin Rewritten
					

Play Club Penguin Rewritten, a free virtual world based on Disney's Club Penguin. Weekly updates, and everything Club Penguin! Play now!




					play.cprewritten.net


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Well I play the rewritten version (which is here)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm okay 

didn't know that existed


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Hm okay
> 
> didn't know that existed


I didn't know either till about a year ago.
Still has the original charm from it C:


----------



## Admiral Sven (Sep 2, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Wait wasn't Club penguin dead
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 2, 2020
> 
> ...



It is. There are a load of others using the Club Penguin source code but Disney are trying to get rid of them due to copyright.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

sneezing hurts a lot


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

Hmm
I remember Club Penguin


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Also i'm working on a new year's tradition to listen to old music and play club penguin when it hits 12 am


I’m adding syncing music to my traditions. I synced up “Slumbering Weald” successfully this year!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

I don't


----------



## Admiral Sven (Sep 2, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Well I play the rewritten version (which is here)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As do I now. I once played CP back in 2011 but thought I'd see how different CPRE was from what I remember of the original.


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

I remember playing it on my Cousin's computer
The good old memories


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I don't


I don't either


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 2, 2020)

I don't think I've ever played it


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m adding syncing music to my traditions. I synced up “Slumbering Weald” successfully this year!


I've always wanted to do that with my music but it never turns out well..

	Post automatically merged: Sep 2, 2020

we should all play club penguin sometime lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

I never played it but I thought it looked cool


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I don't think I've ever played it


Me neither


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

Pretty much playing Club Penguin on my cousin's computer let me to playing Webkinz on his then making a Webkinz account for myself.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

Okay that's it, now we HAVE to play Club Penguin.
You have no choice. It's amazingly insane.

seriously, I witnessed two club penguin weddings on the same day.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Okay that's it, now we HAVE to play Club Penguin.
> You have no choice. It's amazingly insane.
> 
> seriously, I witnessed two club penguin weddings on the same day.


Wh

	Post automatically merged: Sep 2, 2020

alright who's trying to hack me why am I not secure


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Pretty much playing Club Penguin on my cousin's computer let me to playing Webkinz on his then making a Webkinz account for myself.


It's a sad day when you get locked out of your account because your password is 12 years old :C


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

I got locked out of my Webkinz many times and had to make new accounts


----------



## Admiral Sven (Sep 2, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> It's a sad day when you get locked out of your account because your password is 12 years old :C



Damn - that's bad


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 2, 2020)

I really wanna play some Club Penguin


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I got locked out of my Webkinz many times and had to make new accounts


Same here.
Last time I logged onto my _exact account_, I proved the theory that your Webkinz die if you don't take care of them.
I had 10+ webkinz from 2-5 years old (yes, I started when i was a toddler because my grandma bought me my first webkinz. I still have it).
Never logged on until about 6 years later, and only 2 were there.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

Aw I can’t get into my webkinz account...I had so many good memories of it and it has some of the best plushes.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I really wanna play some Club Penguin


i kinda do too lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

All I played was animal jam


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

Hurts having an account locked
I had the sheep plush and made an account when I got it, but I was stupid enough to ignore it.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 2, 2020)

Speaking of virtual pets dying, I read somewhere that Tomodachi Life Miis would move away from the island if you don't take care of them, but either that's for the previous TL game, orrr it was wrong.



Saltyy said:


> All I played was animal jam


BRO I REMEMBER THAT


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Speaking of virtual pets dying, I read somewhere that Tomodachi Life Miis would move away from the island if you don't take care of them, but either that's for the previous TL game, orrr it was wrong.
> 
> 
> BRO I REMEMBER THAT


WHAA 

I stopped playing after a child predator started bypassing the censor and ruined my fun :C


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

Idk if I ever made an Animal Jam account.
I did make multiple game accounts long ago, but I forgot some of the names and the login info.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 2, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> WHAA
> 
> I stopped playing after a child predator started bypassing the censor and ruined my fun :C


Oh dang...
Hmm, I think my username was Bananas32814


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

I remember when I was little I made a new account every day because I didn't know you could reenter an account


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

just some of my webkinz (the rest are in the garage i'm pretty sure since I have about 30-40 plushies on my bed) + my pillow pet lol
The grey elephant was my first webkinz. It has a mouse bite hole on one of its legs because our old trailer was infested with bugs and rats, and mice, etc.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

AAA they're cute I wish I had some ;;


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 2, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> just some of my webkinz (the rest are in the garage i'm pretty sure since I have about 30-40 plushies on my bed) + my pillow pet lol
> The grey elephant was my first webkinz. It has a mouse bite hole on one of its legs because our old trailer was infested with bugs and rats, and mice, etc.
> View attachment 314320


Brooo pillow pets, I was just thinking of those. So cool.


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

I only have one and it was the one I mentioned earlier


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

Pillow pets?

sounds familiar


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> AAA they're cute I wish I had some ;;


Yea they really are cute ;v;
They also used to make super adorable little songs each month (here's a super nostalgic one)


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

I had a pillow pet, but idk what happened to it...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

I think I have a pillow pet actually


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

My collection is respectable now (you wouldn’t BELIEVE how many I had years ago though). Most of them now are signatures.

I looked up how much the signature deer costs on amazon and it’s like $40 so big sad there. You bet I’m keeping an eye out during the Christmas season for other deer plushes tho


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I had a pillow pet, but idk what happened to it...


oof that suckss

okay that's it, i'm going full on early 2000's-early 2010's computer account profile picture
my profile picture is going to be a doggo or something now

	Post automatically merged: Sep 2, 2020

i'm crying looking at some of these puppy pictures
some of these are the EXACT, and i mean EXACT pictures I looked at in 2010.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Yea they really are cute ;v;
> They also used to make super adorable little songs each month (here's a super nostalgic one)


hhhhh the nostalgia! On my first music device (a shuffle lol) I had the whole first year on it and listened the heck out of it during our trip to Georgia/Tennessee. I loved the grey Arabian song the most lol


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> hhhhh the nostalgia! On my first music device (a shuffle lol) I had the whole first year on it and listened the heck out of it during our trip to Georgia/Tennessee. I loved the grey Arabian song the most lol


I loved the hug a pug one (obviously), the piggy plum pie song, and I forget what it's called but it has a tiger in it lol
I also loved the cat sleepover song.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 2, 2020

after i get this work done we should all just play club penguin or something hhh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I loved the hug a pug one (obviously), the piggy plum pie song, and I forget what it's called but it has a tiger in it lol
> I also loved the cat sleepover song.


Ah that was more second year. I remember the cocker spaniel one (dog on the front of the tag) the spotted frog one (I love being a spotted frog) and the golden retriever one (don’t remember the name but it’s about getting along with a cat)


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ah that was more second year. I remember the cocker spaniel one (dog on the front of the tag) the spotted frog one (I love being a spotted frog) and the golden retriever one (don’t remember the name but it’s about getting along with a cat)


ahhh i forgot about those! I listened to pretty much all of them every time i got on, i just keep forgetting I listened to them.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

Also I don’t trust the “remastered” servers that fans put up. I’ve heard they’re unstable and less secure...


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Speaking of virtual pets dying, I read somewhere that Tomodachi Life Miis would move away from the island if you don't take care of them, but either that's for the previous TL game, orrr it was wrong.
> 
> 
> BRO I REMEMBER THAT


W h a t


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

I remember having a dog mousepad though, but I drew on it too much


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

ahhhh and the old box computers-
box tv..
*box everything*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I remember having a dog mousepad though, but I drew on it too much


I think I still have a webkinz ornament around here somewhere (IDK where it went tho)


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 2, 2020)

Don't mind me just downloading Gacha club


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

_I still have a Moshi Monsters McDonald's toy that I use as an XMAS ornament_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> W h a t


I'm not sure it's true but it's enough to make me get back to the game every once in a while lol
Speaking of, one of my Miis probably had their child...


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Sep 2, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 314327


It’s not a choice it’s a demand


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 2, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> It’s not a choice it’s a demand


take it from me if you can pal


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

Hehehe I have one positive from the goose: I’m gone from the deer herd now!


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

hm


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> hm


they still say I have a loli voice


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> they still say I have a loli voice


wh


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> wh


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Sep 2, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> take it from me if you can pal


Hanz, get ze bonenscoopen


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

Enxssi said:


>


i wouldn't be caught dead in a group voice chat


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Sep 2, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> they still say I have a loli voice


Aka literally just Ori


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

I should start coloring later for the challenge...


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 2, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Hanz, get ze bonenscoopen


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 2, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> take it from me if you can pal


Gladly *cocks gun*

	Post automatically merged: Sep 2, 2020

@Kurb help me get some legs


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

i don't like my voice and im just too awkward lmao


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Gladly *cocks gun*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 2, 2020
> 
> @Kurb help me get some legs


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i don't like my voice and im just too awkward lmao


mood
they bully me into talking


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

Aaaaaaaagh the stinkin balloons keep giving me BELLS


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> mood
> they bully me into talking


it’s true  we sit and wait for her to talk while wii music plays in the background


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

I refuse to show my voice because it sounds bad, also brb


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> mood
> they bully me into talking


_lmao I legally couldn't even if I did join or my parents would definitely kill me_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 2, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> it’s true  we sit and wait for her to talk while wii music plays in the background


Jokes on y'all, I deserve to be bullies as stated before thus me not talking leads to y'all picking on me thus fulfilling my wish


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 2, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> it’s true  we sit and wait for her to talk while wii music plays in the background


or did we sit and wait for krub


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _lmao I legally couldn't even if I did join or my parents would definitely kill me_


_oh dear_


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I refuse to show my voice because it sounds bad, also brb


[X] doubt


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

You know what’s one place I NEED to go back to? Rock City.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _oh dear_


_"wHo ArE yOu tALkiNg tO"
"*ummmmmm"*_


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 2, 2020)

frog what does my voice sound like to you

	Post automatically merged: Sep 2, 2020

@FrogslimeOfficial


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 2, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> frog what does my voice sound like to you
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 2, 2020
> 
> @FrogslimeOfficial


I want it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

This place is legitimately AWESOME. I’ve been there a couple times and I loved it! My favorite bit from what I remember is the fairy tale caverns (but I was low key kinda spooked by it when I was little).


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

considering joining the server but it would be such a huge risk


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

Ok, but then when my family members hear me, they'll think I'm talking to myself.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> considering joining the server but it would be such a huge risk


_hhhh I really want you to join :[_
Though a lot of non-pg13 stuff is mentioned...


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> or did we sit and wait for krub


did he actually talk
what's he sound like 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 2, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _hhhh I really want you to join :[_
> Though a lot of non-pg13 stuff is mentioned...


like
what


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> did he actually talk
> what's he sound like


he sounds like nothing I didn’t hear him


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> he sounds like nothing I didn’t hear him


sadness noises


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> like
> what


we curse a lot and stuf


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> like
> what


How do I say this without getting the thread locked...
Lot's of people making fun of things people love... a lot...


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> we curse a lot and stuf


yeah id be really out of place


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> How do I say this without getting the thread locked...
> Lot's of people making fun of things people love... a lot...


oh 
****

	Post automatically merged: Sep 2, 2020

guess it's probably best i didn't join then even if i could..


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

I’m watching a tour of the Fairyland Caverns and MAN the nostalgia is hitting me like a freight train


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> guess it's probably best i didn't join then even if i could..


ahhh but I really want you to join


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 2, 2020)

ill try to stay kind of active but dont count on it


----------



## Chris (Sep 2, 2020)

It's better to leave talk about an off-site server _in _that server rather than bringing it in here. That way you don't risk alienating the people who are trying to chat normally in here.


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

Pretty much I'll be on both


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

I am having ZERO luck on my DIY collection...


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

Same, the rng for diys can be really annoying sometimes.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Same, the rng for diys can be really annoying sometimes.


I just remember being able to breeze through summer’s offerings within a week!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 3, 2020)

Same here

They should buff it a little bit in the next update


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

Cherry blossom was the hardest to get because of the easter event, I managed to get all of them though.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Cherry blossom was the hardest to get because of the easter event, I managed to get all of them though.


I didn’t (>(- )< ) at least I have another chance this October.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Cherry blossom was the hardest to get because of the easter event, I managed to get all of them though.


Spring was just a nightmare in general.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 3, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Spring was just a nightmare in general.


Aaaand I’m back in it in Evwirt... I don’t even like the spring bamboo stuff...

	Post automatically merged: Sep 3, 2020

The new prompt is out and this one is my JAM. I love all the tankless critters!


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

I shall TT to get the spider crab then
Just want to do something funny with it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 3, 2020)

I got spider crabs on Evwirt! I couldn’t find one earlier tho...I’ll be doing up my picture with snapping turtles though (they’re my favorites)!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 3, 2020)

I barely have anything on Finfall :,)
probably bc my island is still super new

We got adorable villagers though!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 3, 2020)

Are the spider crabs like the snapping turtles in which they just display on their own (and not in tanks)?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Are the spider crabs like the snapping turtles in which they just display on their own (and not in tanks)?


Yesh! I’m going to get a bunch and start a crab rave!


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

Spider crab rave


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 3, 2020)

my WiFi turns off in 6 minutes its been a great day everybody


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> my WiFi turns off in 6 minutes its been a great day everybody


so long, partner


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 3, 2020)

"We have to get back those stolen naggy daddies"
-Mermaid Man


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

The music has been finished....


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 3, 2020)

Do any of y’all know what Wall drug is? *hint-it’s NOT related to illicit substances*


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

Hmm.....
Idk to be honest, heard of it, but I don't remember the meaning of it.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Frog frog frog frog frog frog frog frog frog
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020
> 
> There I spam frog


yoo how did I not catch wind of this?


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

I just noticed it right now.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 3, 2020)

That was before I joined lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 3, 2020)

before I was super active, too

	Post automatically merged: Sep 3, 2020

I went from not knowing anyone to calling them dummies and telling them to shut up in a matter of months Ahem Kurb
Amazing


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 3, 2020)

goodnight yall, gotta get some s l e e p!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 3, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> goodnight yall, gotta get some s l e e p!


'Night!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 3, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> goodnight yall, gotta get some s l e e p!


Goodnight! I’m going to be up for a bit longer...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 3, 2020)

Well, now it’s time for me to turn in. Good night y’all’s and see ya in the morning!


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 3, 2020)

Yeah this place really isn't the same anymore.. at all...


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

Yeah...
I agree....


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Yeah...
> I agree....


yeah, I'm getting totally different vibes from it now
like, general discussion thread vibes..

	Post automatically merged: Sep 3, 2020

Like I just went back to a random page and it's SO different hhhh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> yeah, I'm getting totally different vibes from it now
> like, general discussion thread vibes..
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 3, 2020
> ...


actually, I was thinking the exact same thing
I was reading old discussion thread posts for kicks and... I feel like this thread will become exactly that.
I wanna keep the spirit alive but I'm not that charismatic lol


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

So I just backread


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I know for sure I will be unless my parents find out
> I hope the rest of you guys will be too and that the discord server doesn't drive me or the other ones who don't use discord away from the ones who do


Hm, yeah, agreed.
I'm also scared about my parents finding out some things which could get me kicked offline

	Post automatically merged: Sep 3, 2020

I have been tired recently though due to other stuff so I apologize for any inactivity


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hm, yeah, agreed.
> I'm also scared about my parents finding out some things which could get me kicked offline
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 3, 2020
> ...


About what?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> About what?


Hm? I don't know what your asking lol
If it's about me being tired it's because of a crazy family and the current pandemic and it's all vfneja
ALso I haven't been as active like exercising so my muscles are hurting


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

I've been a bit busy because of schoolwork as well, so if I become quiet, I'm busy doing something...


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hm? I don't know what your asking lol
> If it's about me being tired it's because of a crazy family and the current pandemic and it's all vfneja
> ALso I haven't been as active like exercising so my muscles are hurting


Asking what you're worried about your parents finding out, unless it's too personal


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

At the moment, I'm just causing chaos in Sims 3


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Asking what you're worried about your parents finding out, unless it's too personal


Ah, well, I'm part of a _community_ that they don't really approve of aaaaaaaand it scares me if they find out, like that they'll kick me out or I'd be shamed for it or something.
I know I'm putting this a bit vaguely despite mentioning it on the forums before but I'm just scared of some forum-goers judging lol


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ah, well, I'm part of a _community_ that they don't really approve of aaaaaaaand it scares me if they find out, like that they'll kick me out or I'd be shamed for it or something.
> I know I'm putting this a bit vaguely despite mentioning it on the forums before but I'm just scared of some forum-goers judging lol


ah I think I know what you're talking about
my parents are the same way, not gonna talk about what I think tho


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

I return


----------



## Chris (Sep 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ah, well, I'm part of a _community_ that they don't really approve of aaaaaaaand it scares me if they find out, like that they'll kick me out or I'd be shamed for it or something.
> I know I'm putting this a bit vaguely despite mentioning it on the forums before but I'm just scared of some forum-goers judging lol


If anyone on TBT judges you then don't be afraid to summon me. We don't tolerate discrimination on here.


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

I'm sorry about earlier, I should've thought twice before posting that.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 3, 2020)

How is everyone on this momentous day in which millions of children and teens are suffering


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

I'm tired
That's all you need to know


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 3, 2020)

good morning! it's almost 6 am and I don't want to be awake :,)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 3, 2020)

Just got up! Good morning y’all’s!


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Sep 3, 2020)

I’ve been up but school has been ahhhhhhh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 3, 2020)

as soon as I wake up my stomach starts hurting so


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 3, 2020)

Ouch. I know the feeling tho


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 3, 2020)

That must suck, I'm not sure what that feels like but it must hurt.


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 3, 2020)

I want Mac n cheese


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 3, 2020)

I swear 75% of the balloons that fly in are blue/yellow and give me the cheapest prizes. At this pace I’m better off waiting for DIY dumps...


----------



## Admiral Sven (Sep 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 314491



When you take "The Floor is Lava" too seriously:


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 3, 2020)

Admiral Sven said:


> When you take "The Floor is Lava" too seriously:


For whoever sends out balloons it’s “The Floor is Giving Local a DIY Card”


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> How is everyone on this momentous day in which millions of children and teens are suffering


woke up
moved my leg
_*PAIN.*_
now im scared to move it


----------



## ForeverALoan (Sep 3, 2020)

Hellooo

Ik ive been gone for like a really long time

And I cant stay I just wanted yall to know that im alive and i miss you guys


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 3, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> Hellooo
> 
> Ik ive been gone for like a really long time
> 
> And I cant stay I just wanted yall to know that im alive and i miss you guys


hiiiii


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 3, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> Hellooo
> 
> Ik ive been gone for like a really long time
> 
> And I cant stay I just wanted yall to know that im alive and i miss you guys


OH MY GOD FOREVERALOAN YOUR BACK

I MISSED YOU


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 3, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> Hellooo
> 
> Ik ive been gone for like a really long time
> 
> And I cant stay I just wanted yall to know that im alive and i miss you guys


Helloo!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 3, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> Hellooo
> 
> Ik ive been gone for like a really long time
> 
> And I cant stay I just wanted yall to know that im alive and i miss you guys


Hiii!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 3, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> Hellooo
> 
> Ik ive been gone for like a really long time
> 
> And I cant stay I just wanted yall to know that im alive and i miss you guys


top 10 holy quotes


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 3, 2020)

what confuses me is that
why is the virgo star fragment not a large star fragment??


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 3, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> what confuses me is that
> why is the virgo star fragment not a large star fragment??


What do you mean?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 3, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> what confuses me is that
> why is the virgo star fragment not a large star fragment??


They are components for separate recipes. The Virgo shard is specifically for the harp object (if I’m remembering correctly) while large star fragments are for things like the wallpapers, moon items and the star wand.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 3, 2020)

uh

is virgo fragment that one that's basically a fake large star fragment?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What do you mean?


I had a meteor shower last night, and I only found one virgo star fragment today. I went to go craft a star wand and it didn't say i had a large star fragment to complete it.
I dropped the regular fragments on the ground and the virgo fragment and they were the exact same size when comparing them.
Atleast I found a normal large star fragment later on lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 3, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I had a meteor shower last night, and I only found one virgo star fragment today. I went to go craft a star wand and it didn't say i had a large star fragment to complete it.
> I dropped the regular fragments on the ground and the virgo fragment and they were the exact same size when comparing them.
> Atleast I found a normal large star fragment later on lol


They're separate fragments


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 3, 2020)

Can't wait for the bigger holiday updates
bet they will be so much cooler on new horizons


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 3, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Can't wait for the bigger holiday updates
> bet they will be so much cooler on new horizons


*Bunny day but with candy for Halloween*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *Bunny day but with candy for Halloween*


_uh oh_


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *Bunny day but with candy for Halloween*


oh no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _uh oh_





ohare01 said:


> oh no


*Oh yes*


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 3, 2020)

*Jack be like:

hey kids u want som cannndy
just find em in the trees, the river...
your villager's house*

	Post automatically merged: Sep 3, 2020

I hope they expan on the types of candy though,
Like aside from lolipops and normal candy there can be chocolate bars, sour candy, sweet candy, and savory candy. Maybe even taffy.

_*and as a constallation prize those dreaded halloween pretzels*_


----------



## Admiral Sven (Sep 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *Bunny day but with candy for Halloween*


*no no no*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 3, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> *Jack be like:
> 
> hey kids u want som cannndy
> just find em in the trees, the river...
> ...


NOOO  NOT THE PRETZELS


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> NOOO  NOT THE PRETZELS


*oh yes, the pretzels. i went there.*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 3, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> *oh yes, the pretzels. i went there.*


they aren't that bad but like Halloween is for candy


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 3, 2020)

I can imagine cranky villagers giving you pretzels for halloween no matter what
They'd be perfect for it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 3, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I can imagine cranky villagers giving you pretzels for halloween no matter what
> They'd be perfect for it


nah pretzels are too good 

theyll give you yogurt covered raisins


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> nah pretzels are too good
> 
> theyll give you yogurt covered raisins


ewwwww
also you're right
they're perfect for giving out yogurt covered raisins they're too bad


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 3, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> ewwwww
> also you're right
> they're perfect for giving out yogurt covered raisins they're too bad



worst case scenario 

dark chocolate and yogurt covered raisins


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> worst case scenario
> 
> dark chocolate and yogurt covered raisins


NOOO
NOT THE DARK CHOCOLATE


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 3, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> NOOO
> NOT THE DARK CHOCOLATE


dark chocolate is nasty


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> dark chocolate is nasty


... I like dark chocolate


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ... I like dark chocolate


said the pineapple on pizza loving dude


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 3, 2020)

I just like chocolate in general tbh. I’m a chocoholic


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I just like chocolate in general tbh. I’m a chocoholic


I thought deers ate grass


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I thought deers ate grass


Ew I hate grass I have to eat a ton tho... (>(σ )< )


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ew I hate grass I have to eat a ton tho... (>(σ )< )


ripperoni


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 3, 2020)

hi salt


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hi salt


Hi enx


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ... I like dark chocolate


>:0


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 3, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> >:0


It’s good in small amounts!

also what’s y’all’s opinions on Almond Joys and Mounds


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s good in small amounts!
> 
> also what’s y’all’s opinions on Almond Joys and Mounds


i've never had a mounds... so idk

Not too fond of Almond Joys.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s good in small amounts!
> 
> also what’s y’all’s opinions on Almond Joys and Mounds


never had them


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s good in small amounts!
> 
> also what’s y’all’s opinions on Almond Joys and Mounds


I hate mounds


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 3, 2020)

I personally love both! A bonus is that only my mom likes them too so they’ve got protection


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 3, 2020)

*by how we've predicted halloween in acnh i can only imagine what christmas is going to be like*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 3, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> *by how we've predicted halloween in acnh i can only imagine what christmas is going to be like*


It'll be raining snow!
Oh wait...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It'll be raining snow!
> Oh wait...


Can confirm by Evwirtian summer winter does cause it to rain snow


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It'll be raining snow!
> Oh wait...


*it will rain presents*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 3, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> *it will rain presents*


Santa: *spills bag*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 3, 2020)

I’m predicting candy canes will be one of the crafting materials and there will be a reindeer wearable item (the latter is wishful thinking on my part for obvious reasons)


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 3, 2020)

imagine if we could get little figurines for the 12 days of christmas when 12 days before christmas hits
and the villagers sang carols
_that would be awesome_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Sep 3, 2020)

Why was it raining while it was super sunny yesterday


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 3, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Why was it raining while it was super sunny yesterday


weather, man


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> weather, man


The weather here can change at the drop of a hat. It’ll be a beautiful afternoon one hour then a severe thunderstorm the next


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 3, 2020)

my seasons:
-everything's hot
-everything dies
that's our seasons
i mean we have a monsoon season, but even then we don't get _any _rain. (We have actually this past weekend, but that rarely happens)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 3, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> my seasons:
> -everything's hot
> -everything dies
> that's our seasons
> i mean we have a monsoon season, but even then we don't get _any _rain. (We have actually this past weekend, but that rarely happens)


Oh man, our seasons are weird: let’s go from January:
Last bits of mud from December
Finally actual winter
Super cold
Starting to thaw, but then freezes even deeper
Actual Spring (lasts 2 days)
Mud and bugs
Thunderstorms
HOT
More thunderstorms
HOT part 2
Maybe fall?
HOT part 3
Rain (possibly snow)
Oh gosh the roads are ice
A nice smattering of snow...that turns to mud around Christmas.

the Midwest is VERY temperamental.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh man, our seasons are weird: let’s go from January:
> Last bits of mud from December
> Finally actual winter
> Super cold
> ...


rip...
the southwest is no walk in the park either.
(specifically most of my state since every summer it gets above 120 degrees one week in july, and from late may-early september it's around 90-110 degrees ;v; )


----------



## Seastar (Sep 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ... I like dark chocolate


I do too! I swear it's normal.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 3, 2020)

_I don't like recsse's cups all that much_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 3, 2020)

What is happen


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 3, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> _I don't like recsse's cups_


Wait what I love them they’re my favorites


----------



## Seastar (Sep 3, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> _I don't like recsse's cups all that much_


Then you are my opposite.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wait what I love them they’re my favorites


They have way too much peanut butter in them in my opinion. I know thats kind of the point, but the peanut butter isn't really all that great lol.
The pieces are really good though!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 3, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> They have way too much peanut butter in them in my opinion. I know thats kind of the point, but the peanut butter isn't really all that great lol.
> The pieces are really good though!


hhhh I love the peanut butter in them! Then again I love grainy fudge...
Reese’s pieces are also amazing


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 3, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> my seasons:
> -everything's hot
> -everything dies
> that's our seasons
> i mean we have a monsoon season, but even then we don't get _any _rain. (We have actually this past weekend, but that rarely happens)


in cali we have three seasons: january, hot, and death


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> in cali we have three seasons: january, hot, and death


i miss cali to be honest (I grew up in cali)

but i don't miss how humid it is there tbh


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 3, 2020)

I ACCIDENTALLY HARDCORE CALLED RAYMOND AS MY FIRST CAMPSITE VILLAGER

NOW I'VE GOT THE 3 BEST BOIS EVER


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 3, 2020)

what


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 314558
> what


his voice is sweet


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 3, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I ACCIDENTALLY HARDCORE CALLED RAYMOND AS MY FIRST CAMPSITE VILLAGER
> 
> NOW I'VE GOT THE 3 BEST BOIS EVER


Ah, a fellow member of accountant cat squad. I’m sure he’s not going to go insane on your island tho


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 314558
> what


Discord light mode???


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Discord light mode???


she must be a psychopath


----------



## Seastar (Sep 3, 2020)

But I use Youtube light mode and I'm not a psychopath...


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> But I use Youtube light mode and I'm not a psychopath...


i used to before I found dark mode


----------



## Chris (Sep 3, 2020)

I use light mode. It's prettier.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 3, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I use light mode. It's prettier.


even in discord????


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ah, a fellow member of accountant cat squad. I’m sure he’s not going to go insane on your island tho


Yeah, planning on not going overboard on how adorable he is. He's not my number one choice like Fauna, but i'm still accepting him into my island permanently.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 3, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I use light mode. It's prettier.


I prefer dark mode myself (was SO happy when iOS introduced a dark mode for the whole system) but I don’t have a problem with light mode.


----------



## Seastar (Sep 3, 2020)

I would only switch to dark mode on stuff if _*everything*_ I used had that option...
It's very painful to switch to something that's light right after looking at something dark for hours.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 3, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Yeah, planning on not going overboard on how adorable he is. He's not my number one choice like Fauna, but i'm still accepting him into my island permanently.


Ah, he’s not permanent for me (he’s not a deer) but I’m planning on holding onto him as long as possible.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 3, 2020)

btw when/if i join im not using the voice chat at all


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> btw when/if i join im not using the voice chat at all


k that's okay I don't use it much either


----------



## Seastar (Sep 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> btw when/if i join im not using the voice chat at all


Right... That was where all my anxiety was coming from.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> k that's okay I don't use it much either


yea, my parents would totally find out and my voice is eh

	Post automatically merged: Sep 3, 2020



Seastar said:


> Right... That was where all my anxiety was coming from.


i mean, it's not necessary, you can just use the texting

	Post automatically merged: Sep 3, 2020

Also @Seastar they made a friendly/PG-13 channel with no cursing or nsfw stuff


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 3, 2020)

I’m having a touch more luck now! I’ve gotten two diys this session (one was a duplicate but I got another I needed for Evwirt)!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m having a touch more luck now! I’ve gotten two diys this session (one was a duplicate but I got another I needed for Evwirt)!


_Have I passed my Raymond and Fauna summoning powers on to you?_


----------



## Chris (Sep 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> even in discord????


Yes! Discord light mode is nice.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 3, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> _Have I passed my Raymond and Fauna summoning powers on to you?_


It’s more like being exposed to Evwirt brought them to you (I’ve had mine for weeks now).


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 3, 2020)

Florida seasons (in order, spring, summer, autumn winter)

summer
oven 
everything is dead 
it may be chilly now but in an hour it'll be oven


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Florida seasons (in order, spring, summer, autumn winter)
> 
> summer
> oven
> ...


that's also a better way to describe arizona weather lol


----------



## Seastar (Sep 3, 2020)

One year, fall was basically skipped and we had a really long summer that changed into winter


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 3, 2020)

Mick said:


> *Hey you!*
> 
> Did you forget how to get away from this basement? Do you want to speak to the other people trapped in here? This is a place for that.
> 
> ...


You never told me you had your own thread!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 3, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> You never told me you had your own thread!


Hehe welcome to pure chaos. We’re talking about the seasons right now!


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hehe welcome to pure chaos. We’re talking about the seasons right now!


Oh. In that case, it rained all day here... Typical autumn


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 3, 2020)

i want to live in a place where it actually gets cold and snows during the holidays

here its just everything dies during christmas


----------



## Seastar (Sep 3, 2020)

I rarely ever see snow here... yeah...


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 3, 2020)

Rain is often the best this climate can do... I don't think there was snow last winter, and I think the one before that had only wet snow...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 3, 2020)

Last year we had a BLIZZARD on Halloween. It didn’t stop trick or treating traffic from being heavy tho...


----------



## Seastar (Sep 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Last year we had a BLIZZARD on Halloween. It didn’t stop trick or treating traffic from being heavy tho...


I've never been in a blizzard before...


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 3, 2020)

I remember in 7th grade the day before winter break, it was actually legitimately cold here for over 2 weeks somehow (we live in the middle of a desert). There was snow on the mountains, icicles on houses, etc. Once we got out of school to go to winter break, there was a bit of hail outside. Kids screamed "IT SNOWEED!!" and started having snowball fights.
I was apparently the only smart one and thought it was acual hail.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 3, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I remember in 7th grade the day before winter break, it was actually legitimately cold here for over 2 weeks somehow (we live in the middle of a desert). There was snow on the mountains, icicles on houses, etc. Once we got out of school to go to winter break, there was a bit of hail outside. Kids screamed "IT SNOWEED!!" and started having snowball fights.
> I was apparently the only smart one and thought it was acual hail.


The night that UsUm released we got caught in a hailstorm while we were out. It was kinda freaky.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> The night that UsUm released we got caught in a hailstorm while we were out. It was kinda freaky.


_Ultra Necrozma is that you?_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 3, 2020)

*tries to drop hints*
*drops a bomb*


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 314600
> *tries to drop hints*
> *drops a bomb*


oh dang


----------



## Chris (Sep 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 314600
> *tries to drop hints*
> *drops a bomb*


That is such a strange reaction.


----------



## Seastar (Sep 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 314600
> *tries to drop hints*
> *drops a bomb*


....Does that next part say "Austin and ally lol"?


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 3, 2020)

I just went to the dentist to get an invisalign, it feels so weird


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....Does that next part say "Austin and ally lol"?


uhh maybe

	Post automatically merged: Sep 3, 2020



Seastar said:


> ....Does that next part say "Austin and ally lol"?


*quickly covers up the crater with a Disney Channel show*


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 3, 2020)

Twiggy just gave me a drying rack to place down on my island
It's currently raining
_Are you trying to tell me something, Twiggy?_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 3, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Twiggy just gave me a drying rack to place down on my island
> It's currently raining
> _Are you trying to tell me something, Twiggy?_


Have you ever heard my story about Deli?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Have you ever heard my story about Deli?


I don't think so if i remember correctly


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 3, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I don't think so if i remember correctly


It’s a doozy.

I got deli as my starting lazy on Arctin because I didn’t pick up one in time. He was alright at first.I thought he was actually kinda cool! Then one day, he came up to me and gave me something as a “best friends gift.” judging from the name of it, I thought it would be a cool rock. It was a western style style. A GRAVESTONE. He was creepy from that point on. Thankfully Diana came along and evicted him (but my brother got him from the void)


----------



## Seastar (Sep 3, 2020)

My villagers keep giving me trash cans for whatever reason.


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

I get duplicate trash diys sometimes.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> My villagers keep giving me trash cans for whatever reason.


Happens to me _all the time._


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 3, 2020)

I think they’ve given me trash cans too lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 3, 2020)

guys we got Vrisnem in the VC listening to LEGOs


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

What the...


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 3, 2020)

During the getting the 3-star island process on my first island, I got 3 different types of trashcans in a row when given furniture.

They really called me out.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 3, 2020)

origami is holding me at gunpoint to post these


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Discord light mode???


yeah i use light mode keep scrolling


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

I'll check later then


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 3, 2020)

im worn out from life im going take a break
by napping


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

So I got the grape basket, it looks nice


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> So I got the grape basket, it looks nice


I know, right? It’s probably my favorite backpack!


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 3, 2020)

I've done it
I've found a thing



*suspicious noises* I smell a frogs reddit
although probably not because her eyes are already dead


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 3, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I've done it
> I've found a thing
> View attachment 314639
> *suspicious noises* I smell a frogs reddit
> although probably not because her eyes are already dead


nOOO WHAT??


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> nOOO WHAT??


rip


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

That is why I never leak account infos outside of tbt


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 3, 2020)

I have awaken from my slumber

back to suffering


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> That is why I never leak account infos outside of tbt


I didn't even leak it on purpose ;-;


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

Welcome back


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 3, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I've done it
> I've found a thing
> View attachment 314639
> *suspicious noises* I smell a frogs reddit
> although probably not because her eyes are already dead


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

Are we bringing the distorted pictures here now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 3, 2020)

Slow chat today


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

Yep I agree, its running slow.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 3, 2020)

sad..

Are we the only ones here?


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

Maybe
I'm working on schoolwork so I may be somewhat active around here, but not much.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 3, 2020)

I hurt my teeth again how's everyone doing


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I hurt my teeth again how's everyone doing


good im playing persona


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

Doing schoolwork


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 3, 2020)

School is the death of all good things


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 3, 2020)

hi


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hi


*types in caps*


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

Slow thread slow thread


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 3, 2020)

uwuwuwuuwuwu


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 3, 2020)

_i am back with more weird phineas and ferb images_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 3, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> _i am back with more weird phineas and ferb images_
> 
> View attachment 314652


What even


----------



## Admiral Sven (Sep 3, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> _i am back with more weird phineas and ferb images_
> 
> View attachment 314652



Oh good Lord


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 3, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> _i am back with more weird phineas and ferb images_
> 
> View attachment 314652


me before the haircut


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> uwuwuwuuwuwu


human trafficking


----------



## Admiral Sven (Sep 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> me before the haircut



Absolutely


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 3, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> human trafficking


What


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

What is happening


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What


you heard me owo


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 3, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> you heard me owo


get uwu'd


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

I'm trying to finish so I can finally start the observatory.


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> get uwu'd


howw dawe ÒwÓ


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 3, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> howw dawe ÒwÓ


ÙwÚ shinay


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ÙwÚ shinay


bewold my cuwsed owo

cowwer in my power


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 3, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> bewold my cuwsed owo
> 👁👁
> cowwer in my power


👁W👁

noww youw muwst


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

Power of the fox or is it the wolf


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> 👁W👁
> 
> noww youw muwst


patwetic -w-

	Post automatically merged: Sep 3, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Power of the fox or is it the wolf


wolf powwa òwó


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 3, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> patwetic -w-


👁w👁

your coming right to me?


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

I see its wolf power
Even though I've heard of the title, I confuse her as a fox sometimes


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> 👁w👁
> 
> your coming right to me?


I can't fwip this tawble on you without cowing cwoser (╯°w°）╯︵ ┻━┻)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 3, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I can't fwip this tawble on you without cowing cwoser (╯°w°）╯︵ ┻━┻)


you are fluent in 7 year old gacha player I see


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> you are fluent in 7 year old gacha player I see


and you awr nwot I see 
wery sad úwù

	Post automatically merged: Sep 3, 2020

did I scawe ywo? 
sowwy mabwe my powwa was too mwuch


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 3, 2020)

...what have I stepped into? I feel like I should go back to Evwirt.


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

I don't speak in uwu language


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 3, 2020)

i was sleep and i come back to this


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

I don't even know whats happening


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I don't even know whats happening


same


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 3, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> and you awr nwot I see
> wery sad úwù
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 3, 2020
> ...


ywo succ


----------



## Mick (Sep 3, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> You never told me you had your own thread!



I have several threads on the forum actually. The 'post thread' button is entirely free.

In any case, this is either the worst or the best one. Welcome I suppose!


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

Too much owo uwu here


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 3, 2020)

Guys I got my first spider crab! 


It made me laugh when I first pulled it up. It’s so huge lol


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

That looks really big
I should go to my southern hemisphere island to get one


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 3, 2020)

He is now part of the Evwirtian shoreline. Monster crabs definitely fit the aesthetic.


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

How fast is the shadow for it?


----------



## Mick (Sep 3, 2020)

Those crabs are so cool. Can't wait until I can catch them too


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> How fast is the shadow for it?


VERY fast. Think isopod or Gigas clam.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 3, 2020



Mick said:


> Those crabs are so cool. Can't wait until I can catch them too


Back before I had my lite I was tempted to go out to a SH island and get a couple but it wouldn’t be fair to my parents cuz they don’t have access to online. It’s all good cuz local play means that they have access to SH!


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

I should do something fun with those crabs for the starry snaps.
I wonder if its ok to mix the snapping turtle with those saltwater creatures.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I should do something fun with those crabs for the starry snaps.
> I wonder if its ok to mix the snapping turtle with those saltwater creatures.


I think it’s alright! I kinda wish I’d waited a bit for some spider crabs but I had a TON of snapping turtles (can’t bear to sell the buddys) so I’m still proud of my picture lol


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 3, 2020)

I kinda feel like replaying wii cheer 2 for some reason : |


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 3, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I kinda feel like replaying wii cheer 2 for some reason : |


I don’t know about that game but We Ski and Snowboard is an underrated game. I LOVED it.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t know about that game but We Ski and Snowboard is an underrated game. I LOVED it.


i've never heard of those games either...
Wii cheer 2 is basically pre-just dance. It's just the most early 2000's dancing game you can think of that isn't just dance.
*the last song you unlock is all star and i loved it as a 4 year old*


----------



## Mick (Sep 3, 2020)

I have an idea for my picture but no idea if I can pull it off in two days...


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

I'm sure you can pull it off


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 3, 2020)

Mick said:


> I have an idea for my picture but no idea if I can pull it off in two days...


How many critters does it need?


----------



## Mick (Sep 3, 2020)

I dunno. I will have to order items for it, design and build it, and I also want to finish my line art and maybe even create a sleepover themed room & a magazine sooo

	Post automatically merged: Sep 3, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> How many critters does it need?



I have two snapping turtles and two horseshoe crabs I could use. Though I am considering finding some spider crabs


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 3, 2020)

Mick said:


> I have two snapping turtles and two horseshoe crabs I could use. Though I am considering finding some spider crabs


I could let ya on Evwirt for a couple hours if ya need ‘em!


----------



## Mick (Sep 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I could let ya on Evwirt for a couple hours if ya need ‘em!



Ooh, if you would? That would help a lot!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 3, 2020)

Mick said:


> Ooh, if you would? That would help a lot!


No problem! I’ll be semi AFK (I’m diy hunting on Arctin) but I can open up my gates whenever you’re ready. Do note I have to go to bed in 3 hours though (I have an early class).


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *types in caps*


bye


----------



## Mick (Sep 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No problem! I’ll be semi AFK (I’m diy hunting on Arctin) but I can open up my gates whenever you’re ready. Do note I have to go to bed in 3 hours though (I have an early class).



That's alright! I wasn't planning to stay quite that long


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 3, 2020)

this invisalign thing gives me an almost gagging feeling in the back of my throat and it's making me feel kinda nauseous and I don't like it


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 3, 2020)

that's it i'm making raymond the complete opposite of what everyone thinks of him

he's gonna be the dr. doofenshmirtz of my island
or this guy:


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 3, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> that's it i'm making raymond the complete opposite of what everyone thinks of him
> 
> he's gonna be the dr. doofenshmirtz of my island
> or this guy:


Hehe I’m making him out to be the guy who’s slowly going insane from living in a forest. He made the wrong choice in moving here...


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hehe I’m making him out to be the guy who’s slowly going insane from living in a forest. He made the wrong choice in moving here...


That's an even better idea from what I was planning lol
He's going to the countryside parts of my island now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 3, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> That's an even better idea from what I was planning lol
> He's going to the countryside parts of my island now


I’ve gotten some of my most cursed dialogue from him (and I’m not even talking about the basement convo but it fits Evwirt!Raymond) lol


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> this invisalign thing gives me an almost gagging feeling in the back of my throat and it's making me feel kinda nauseous and I don't like it


Is that why you went to the dentist?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 3, 2020)

bruh short hair is so much more manageable and quicker to dry


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

I agree
Short hair is more manageable.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> bruh short hair is so much more manageable and quicker to dry


I have to PRUNE my hair in order for it to dry in a reasonable time frame.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I have to PRUNE my hair in order for it to dry in a reasonable time frame.


_prune??_ Sounds like a nightmare.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Is that why you went to the dentist?


to get my invisalign to help fix my teeth
but i don't like it and I have to wear it for 72 weeks aHHHH


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 3, 2020)

How is everyone todayyyy


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> How is everyone todayyyy


uncomfortable


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 3, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> How is everyone todayyyy


Panicked


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

I'm overwhelmed bc school


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 3, 2020)

i
want
to
take
these
things
off


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 3, 2020)

I'm procrastinating : D


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 3, 2020)

im losing my will to eat


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _prune??_ Sounds like a nightmare.


My hair is really thick and really curly lol


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> My hair is really thick and really curly lol


my hair is...
the complete opposite.


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

I have thick hair....
And I don't like it


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 3, 2020)

I have really greasy hair and it's not fun ;v;
I also want to cut it short but i don't look good with short hair

_which is why i'm planning on trying out a modern mullet but for girls_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 3, 2020)

I was doomed to have it. Both of my parents have thick hair


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 3, 2020)

I have thick, wavy, long, oily hair and idk how I feel about it


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I have thick, wavy, long, oily hair and idk how I feel about it


just all of those combined must be horrible


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

I feel like that sometimes


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 3, 2020)

yo mama xd


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 3, 2020)

AAY got the leaf campfire let’s GOOO


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

I need to start grinding, but school


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 3, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> just all of those combined must be horrible


i love having long hair but it's such a hassle to take care of like I don't have time to brush it for 30 minutes

	Post automatically merged: Sep 3, 2020

I also cut it short before and regretted it sooo


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 3, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I also want to cut it short but i don't look good with short hair


_same but it definitely makes me feel better_


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 3, 2020)

This is making me wanna cut mine again


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 3, 2020)

Aaaand I also got a duplicate...I had my sis’ account learn it

_funny story: my mom got the leaf campfire in her SECOND balloon. _


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 3, 2020)

I wanted to make mine grow super long so I could braid it and be like Uno's ._.
I'm a bit too into Nanbaka


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I wanted to make mine grow super long so I could braid it and be like Uno's ._.
> I'm a bit too into Nanbaka


that sounds epic


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 3, 2020)

What is happen


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What is happen


considering cutting my hair


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> considering cutting my hair


I should cut mine soon


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I should cut mine soon


i mean like short


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> that sounds epic


yeah, would probably be an easy win at a cosplay contest tbh
Like, custom, hand-made wigs are a way to win
_So how about my own head of hair?_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i mean like short


mines an inch past my shoulders


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> mines an inch past my shoulders


Mines to...
_my stomach_


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

That braid looks cool


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 3, 2020)

the burden of having hair is that you have to take care of it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Mines to...
> _my stomach_


Mine used to be


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> the burden of having hair is that you have to take care of it


truth


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Mines to...
> _my stomach_


when I get it wet when I wash it it goes to that lenght


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> the burden of having hair is that you have to take care of it


haha *cries*


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

To have magenta and orange hair


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 3, 2020)

I want to dye some of my hair dark purple


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I want to dye some of my hair dark purple


i will never dye my hair


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 3, 2020)

i'm not even sure what i want to do with my hair
sucks being a non-binary person that only looks good with long hair ;v;
still gonna try out a few things though, but i'm not cutting it too short and regretting it.


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

I wish I had long hair, but it'll be a hassle...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> the burden of having hair is that you have to take care of it


go bald
cosplay Hajime


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> go bald
> cosplay Hajime






spiky


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

Both spiky or bald


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 3, 2020)

WHAT THE HECK


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> View attachment 314719
> WHAT THE HECK


You must've unlocked a minigame


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> You must've unlocked a minigame


This has happened before but not the whole screen- tf??
Straight out of a dang creepypasta


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> This has happened before but not the whole screen- tf??
> Straight out of a dang creepypasta


I'd love to read a creepypasta about TBT


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

Someone start writing creepypasta


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'd love to read a creepypasta about TBT


_it's only on tbt too-
then again it's the only website I'm ever on sooo_


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

Hm...
Maybe its a bug


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Hm...
> Maybe its a bug


maybe, this didn't happen before i updated my phone


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

Well lets just hope your phone doesn't break then


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 3, 2020)

@FrogslimeOfficial I finally listened to that nanbaka song you sent me, Break out, after forgetting about it and _I love it omg_
and it's about best boy Jyugo


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @FrogslimeOfficial I finally listened to that nanbaka song you sent me, Break out, after forgetting about it and _I love it omg_
> and it's about best boy Jyugo


_yuuusss I knew you'd love it _


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

How does it sound like?


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _yuuusss I knew you'd love it _


It's so goooood and he's so good at singing too I love his voice

	Post automatically merged: Sep 3, 2020



Clockwise said:


> How does it sound like?


Hold on I can link it

	Post automatically merged: Sep 3, 2020





@Clockwise


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

Just finished hearing it and it sounds nice, I should watch the whole thing when I'm not busy.
Although I've been reading the manga lately.
Would like to hear more character songs though


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Just finished hearing it and it sounds nice, I should watch the whole thing when I'm not busy.
> Although I've been reading the manga lately.
> Would like to hear more character songs though


They have some for the four main cast and some 4 guards.
In my opinion, this is favorite to least favorite:

*Shuujin Songs (Prisoners):*
Break Out - Jyugo
Oresama Lavi Lavi Groove - Uno
Kangoku Yori Ai wo Komete!!! - Nico
Wild Life - Rock

*Kanshu Songs (Guards):*
Kiji's, Kenshirou's, and Samon's all tie for first they're pretty neat.
I'm "eh" with Yamato's, which coincidentally I can't find a link for.

Why I spent time on this, I dunno.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 3, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> They have some for the four main cast and some 4 guards.
> In my opinion, this is favorite to least favorite:
> 
> *Shuujin Songs (Prisoners):*
> ...


Ironically I think these are in the order they're listed on the album.
Also, they have karaoke versions, making 8 on each album.


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 3, 2020)

I love playing uno


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I love playing uno


friendship *ruined*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 3, 2020)

Oh yeah I'm dying


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 3, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh yeah I'm dying


yo you disappeared for a while?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I love playing uno


We have a deck of UNO that has an especially evil card. I named it Jerry


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 3, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh yeah I'm dying


huh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 3, 2020)

*Yeah so anyways I'm sleep deprived but I made my first youtube video and downloaded Gacha club*


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i
> want
> to
> take
> ...


Me, after my mom takes the scissors bc I tried to cut my hair


----------



## Clock (Sep 4, 2020)

Uno playing with Uno cards


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 4, 2020)

i can barely even eat yogurt ;-;


----------



## Clock (Sep 4, 2020)

Is it the teeth thing?


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 4, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Is it the teeth thing?


yep
im dying help


----------



## Clock (Sep 4, 2020)

Ouch


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 4, 2020)

Ay, I gotta go to bed. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 4, 2020)

_sorry i've been disappearing i got caught up in icarly and animal crossing_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 4, 2020)

I just wish sleep would hit as good as it used to.


----------



## Clock (Sep 4, 2020)

I'm piled with work, idk if I should stop...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 4, 2020)

I think I need to work on
toxic positivity


----------



## Clock (Sep 4, 2020)

Idk if I should stop or keep going...


----------



## Chris (Sep 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> to get my invisalign to help fix my teeth
> but i don't like it and I have to wear it for 72 weeks aHHHH


Good luck with it! I had braces for three years age 13-16. Hated them. You get used to the feel of them eventually.


Saltyy said:


> I want to dye some of my hair dark purple


If you ever need dye recommendations I've been every colour of the rainbow.


DinosaurDumpster said:


> i'm not even sure what i want to do with my hair
> sucks being a non-binary person that only looks good with long hair ;v;
> still gonna try out a few things though, but i'm not cutting it too short and regretting it.


Sometimes you won't know what you suit until you try it. I completely shaved my head in March after having had long hair for about 8 years. Zero regrets.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 4, 2020)

Mick said:


> I have several threads on the forum actually. The 'post thread' button is entirely free.
> 
> In any case, this is either the worst or the best one. Welcome I suppose!


Definitely the worst one if it keeps you up that late!


----------



## Mick (Sep 4, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Definitely the worst one if it keeps you up that late!



Nah, that's my own fault


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 4, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Good luck with it! I had braces for three years age 13-16. Hated them. You get used to the feel of them eventually.
> 
> If you ever need dye recommendations I've been every colour of the rainbow.
> 
> Sometimes you won't know what you suit until you try it. I completely shaved my head in March after having had long hair for about 8 years. Zero regrets.


these things are killing me, I've been up all night because the pain is so bad..
i just now went and took some medicine, really hope it kicks in soon because I want sleep so bad


----------



## Mick (Sep 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> these things are killing me, I've been up all night because the pain is so bad..
> i just now went and took some medicine, really hope it kicks in soon because I want sleep so bad



Oh no. Really hope it gets better, that sucks


----------



## Chris (Sep 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> these things are killing me, I've been up all night because the pain is so bad..
> i just now went and took some medicine, really hope it kicks in soon because I want sleep so bad



Hope it settles enough for you to sleep soon. 

If it doesn't improve within a couple of days then definitely phone them for advice.


----------



## Clock (Sep 4, 2020)

I return


----------



## Mick (Sep 4, 2020)

Welcome back~


----------



## Clock (Sep 4, 2020)

Trying to solve half past hoodwinked.
I need to get some photo challenges done as well, but I'm overwhelmed because of school


----------



## Mick (Sep 4, 2020)

Half past hoodwinked was incredibly fun. I really loved the last puzzle and how I solved it. Wish I could tell you how but you know the rules, and so do I

I need to do the photo challenge too... I've been colouring for hours


----------



## Clock (Sep 4, 2020)

Yeah I agree...


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 4, 2020)

I just
Pulled an all nighter


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 4, 2020)

Mick said:


> Half past hoodwinked was incredibly fun. I really loved the last puzzle and how I solved it. Wish I could tell you how but you know the rules, and so do I
> 
> I need to do the photo challenge too... I've been colouring for hours


I wake up to you semi-rickrolling us... the true mark of a wild child


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2020)

man i just cant get no tank creatures for starry snaps SIGH


----------



## Mick (Sep 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I wake up to you semi-rickrolling us... the true mark of a wild child



Good morning! I have no regrets ;D


----------



## Clock (Sep 4, 2020)

Ouch...
I need to backread


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 4, 2020)

Hehehe I love snapping turtles so much I had an army ready for this prompt!


----------



## Clock (Sep 4, 2020)

Hmm
I'm thinking of something....


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 4, 2020)

Mick said:


> Good morning! I have no regrets ;D


I wouldn’t either lol

	Post automatically merged: Sep 4, 2020

Aaaand I’ll prolly miss getting a sheep with how tickets are rolled out. Ah well, I’ll be able to afford star fragments at the very least


----------



## Clock (Sep 4, 2020)

I wonder what I should get
Maybe try for Celeste plush...


----------



## Mick (Sep 4, 2020)

I think I will try to get myself some star fragments. Not too interested in the Celeste plush, I would just end up selling it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 4, 2020)

hhhh people are still putting up insane prices for pinecones (but nearly as bad as they were in summer) on Nookazon.


----------



## Clock (Sep 4, 2020)

Hm... I wonder if I can do a star fragment rainbow....


----------



## Chris (Sep 4, 2020)

Mick said:


> I think I will try to get myself some star fragments. Not too interested in the Celeste plush, I would just end up selling it


You already have the best collectible.


----------



## Mick (Sep 4, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You already have the best collectible.



I do! For now. But what about when the sheep disappears again? It will just make me sad


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 4, 2020)

here b4 I go back to school suffering


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 4, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You already have the best collectible.


I’m probably going miss out on it   its all good tho since I’ll have more than enough for star fragments


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 4, 2020)

kinda stopped trying with fair because I made the mistake of assuming I'd get at least one house of nightmares correct

	Post automatically merged: Sep 4, 2020

no chance in hell I know what any of them are


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 4, 2020)

_i have awoken_


----------



## Chris (Sep 4, 2020)

Mick said:


> I do! For now. But what about when the sheep disappears again? It will just make me sad


Disappear? Sheep are forever. 



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m probably going miss out on it   its all good tho since I’ll have more than enough for star fragments


Oh no. 
But the fragments are pretty! I was blown away first time I saw them. 



Saltyy said:


> kinda stopped trying with fair because I made the mistake of assuming I'd get at least one house of nightmares correct
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 4, 2020
> 
> no chance in hell I know what any of them are


I'd suggest giving the current one a try!


----------



## Seastar (Sep 4, 2020)

I just looked at the house of nightmares and I have to say... _*I'm not seeing anything in that mess.*_
I don't think I'll enter this one.


----------



## Mick (Sep 4, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Disappear? Sheep are forever.



I thought the sheep was leaving after the fair? I would definitely love for it to stay 



Seastar said:


> I just looked at the house of nightmares and I have to say... _*I'm not seeing anything in that mess.*_
> I don't think I'll enter this one.



I entered it today. What I submitted is wrong. But it's the best I could do.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 4, 2020)

betting 10 dollars the maker of House of nightmares just smears random colors in Photoshop and then tries to market it as a character


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 4, 2020)

I’m kinda confident in my guess lol


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 4, 2020)

_if you really think about it the fitnessgram pacer test lap complete sound sounds extremely similar to the super smash bros melee select sound_


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 4, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> _if you really think about it the fitnessgram pacer test lap complete sound sounds extremely similar to the super smash bros melee select sound_


noooooooooooooo!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 4, 2020)

I saw this buddy just chilling on a lawn waste bag this morning so I HAD to snap a pic with my digital camera!


----------



## Mick (Sep 4, 2020)

Just finished my colouring for the observatory!  Now I can do three things

- Eat
- Animal Crossing
- Sleep

and I haven't decided which one I want to do yet


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 4, 2020)

I FINALLY got Gullivarrr today! I’ve been wanting him BAD; I prefer his rewards.


----------



## Chris (Sep 4, 2020)

Mick said:


> Just finished my colouring for the observatory!  Now I can do three things
> 
> - Eat
> - Animal Crossing
> ...


The correct answer is always eat. 




Your Local Wild Child said:


> I FINALLY got Gullivarrr today! I’ve been wanting him BAD; I prefer his rewards.


I'm disappointed whenever I find regular Guliver now.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 4, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> The correct answer is always eat.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm disappointed whenever I find regular Guliver now.


wise words from a moderator


----------



## Mick (Sep 4, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> The correct answer is always eat.
> 
> I'm disappointed whenever I find regular Guliver now.



I think I agree. Time for food, then animal crossing, then sleep  

At least having Gulliver doesn't mean you're missing out - I think you're guaranteed to get both of those birds at least once every two weeks


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 4, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm disappointed whenever I find regular Guliver now.


Same. The only item from Gulliver I like is Stonehenge. He’s my dad’s favorite visitor tho!


----------



## Mick (Sep 4, 2020)

I usually just get weird hats from gulliver... Stonehenge was pretty cool though. And that tower of pisa was fun for the picture it gave me, I suppose


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 4, 2020)

I’m checking out Arctin’s Gulliver rewards (we had him yesterday) and on my account I got a sphinx. It’s alright and all but it’s not something I’m going to contest my parents getting.


----------



## Chris (Sep 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> wise words from a moderator


Believe it or not, I have more uses than just being a fun-ruiner!

Wolfgang and I are going on boat trip. We might get into a fight over who gets to the be the captain though. This debate is not over! Also, I'm happy to finally see Redd with a real piece I didn't already have.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 4, 2020)

The funny thing is that on Evwirt the first item I got from Gulliver is my dad’s favorite item from him-the Dala horse! He’s got a full set and I think it’ll go well in my gift shop so I’m holding onto it for now.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 4, 2020)

bros I just had a dream with both Seastar and YLWC in it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 4, 2020)

Accountant cat made his first escape attempt


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 4, 2020)

you ever just set a leaf on fire with a magnifying glass and your blind


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> you ever just set a leaf on fire with a magnifying glass and your blind


I’ve set leaves on fire for campfire tinder


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 4, 2020)

GUYS MY PAKIGE FINALLY ARRIVED


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 4, 2020)

today's friday??


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> today's friday??


Yep


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 4, 2020)

I coulda sworn it was Wednesday


----------



## Mick (Sep 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I coulda sworn it was Wednesday



aaaaaaAAAAAA!






but no, it's Friday. This week went so fast


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 4, 2020)

@ohare01 I somehow
Found you
On YouTube
You were in my notifications?
Replying to someone with a Nanbaka pfp???


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I coulda sworn it was Wednesday


shut up before the universe makes it wednesdqy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> shut up before the universe makes it wednesdqy


Yo that'd be neat


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yo that'd be neat


no it would not


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 4, 2020)

Wednesday was exam day it made me sad


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> @ohare01 I somehow
> Found you
> On YouTube
> You were in my notifications?
> ...


_that's
you
whaT_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _that's
> you
> whaT_


wowie


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 4, 2020)

Hehehehe I’m going spider crab hunting for a crab rave


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 4, 2020)

hurtpainteethhurtouchdyinghelp


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 4, 2020)

Oh man it works! I’ll just pier fish on mystery islands now lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _that's
> you
> whaT_


_I'm not the top comment but I'm in the replies_


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _I'm not the top comment but I'm in the replies_


i saw
and i swear I've seen your profile before meeting you some where wha


----------



## Seastar (Sep 4, 2020)

How do I not fall asleep at noon? I woke up at 6 AM and I even think I slept longer than usual.. So I really don't need to sleep now...


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 4, 2020)

im really hungry but i don't want to eat


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i saw
> and i swear I've seen your profile before meeting you some where wha


_hmmmmm interesting_


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 4, 2020)

I've been testing all day and it has not been fun
man i just want to play animal crossing ;v;


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 4, 2020)

wait abri you didn't click on my channel did you


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wait abri you didn't click on my channel did you


i did


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i did


uh oh


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> uh oh


what lmao it's not that bad


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what lmao it's not that bad


_not that bad_


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Sep 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 314824Oh man it works! I’ll just pier fish on mystery islands now lol


Ah yes, a spider crab gazing longingly at a dog and it’s master


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 314832


what the

why light mode


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what the
> 
> why light mode


only beings such as I can withstand 255 255 255


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> only beings such as I can withstand 255 255 255


jokes on you all people that use light mode go to heavenn't


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 4, 2020)

Emotion Octopus
					

Our Emotion Octopus Pre-Orders Were Instant Hits Across Instagram & Tiktok, It Was Only A Matter Of Time Before We Released Our Official Design.   Show your mood without saying a word! The Emotion Octopus is soft and easy to flip inside out to express your mood. These plushies are the perfect...



					thegalaxyproducts.com
				




	Post automatically merged: Sep 4, 2020

want


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Emotion Octopus
> 
> 
> Our Emotion Octopus Pre-Orders Were Instant Hits Across Instagram & Tiktok, It Was Only A Matter Of Time Before We Released Our Official Design.   Show your mood without saying a word! The Emotion Octopus is soft and easy to flip inside out to express your mood. These plushies are the perfect...
> ...


I have one of those


----------



## Seastar (Sep 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Emotion Octopus
> 
> 
> Our Emotion Octopus Pre-Orders Were Instant Hits Across Instagram & Tiktok, It Was Only A Matter Of Time Before We Released Our Official Design.   Show your mood without saying a word! The Emotion Octopus is soft and easy to flip inside out to express your mood. These plushies are the perfect...
> ...


_Wha-
It's an Octopus. I want it._


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 4, 2020)

I literally got one of those purely for splatoon reasons


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _Wha-
> It's an Octopus. I want it._


*veemo*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Sep 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> only beings such as I can withstand 255 255 255


Ok but what about _*r ë d*_


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 4, 2020)

im here trying to explain nanbaka to josuke like,,


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 314600
> *tries to drop hints*
> *drops a bomb*


why is this still in my quoted


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I just went to the dentist to get an invisalign, it feels so weird


i miss when it just felt weird and wasn't pain


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> im here trying to explain nanbaka to josuke like,,


_It's very hard to explain_


Spoiler









So wild


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _It's very hard to explain_
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


imagine trying to explain the building 5 arc


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> imagine trying to explain the building 5 arc


the what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> imagine trying to explain the building 5 arc


Oh, did you see that yet?


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oh, did you see that yet?


im in the middle of it, I think I'm on episode 8 of season 2 lmao

	Post automatically merged: Sep 4, 2020



Saltyy said:


> the what


building5arc


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 4, 2020)

hey I too can speak incomprehensible weeb @Rosie977 its our time


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> im in the middle of it, I think I'm on episode 8 lmao
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 4, 2020
> 
> ...


Ah yes, after Nico went sicko mode.


----------



## Seastar (Sep 4, 2020)

What can I speak in...
Uhhhh
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon?


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> hey I too can speak incomprehensible weeb @Rosie977 its our time


oh yes time to gather my out of context memes


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ah yes, after Nico went sicko mode.


_Lovely_
that's what he wanted me to explain to him in the first place but if I have to explain all of what I've seen of the arc so far oh boy


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 4, 2020)

accurate


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 4, 2020)

Ramen is just weeb spaghetti


----------



## Seastar (Sep 4, 2020)

Ah yes
These children are going to save the world
Oh yay they saved the world
_*Time to start crying.*_


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 4, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Ok but what about _*r ë d*_


what, this?



@ohare01 @Your Local Wild Child


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> what, this?
> View attachment 314842
> @ohare01 @Your Local Wild Child


WHY HAVE YOU DONE THIS


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Sep 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 314843


but I love this picture lmao


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _Lovely_
> that's what he wanted me to explain to him in the first place but if I have to explain all of what I've seen of the arc so far oh boy


Fun Fact, Nico (or Niko) means "second child," like his two sides.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Fun Fact, Nico (or Niko) means "second child," like his two sides.


_Wha_


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Fun Fact, Nico (or Niko) means "second child," like his two sides.


nico is man?!?!


----------



## Seastar (Sep 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Ah yes
> These children are going to save the world
> Oh yay they saved the world
> _*Time to start crying.*_


I just vaguely described 4 different games. They're all like this.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> oh yes time to gather my out of context memes


Oooh yey


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _Wha_


Jyugo also means 15
Ni means 2 and ko or go is 5, so Nico
Rock is roku, and roku means 6 while kyuu is 9
Uno is one in Spanish and a card game, and Uno is a gambler
I love all of the names

	Post automatically merged: Sep 4, 2020



Enxssi said:


> nico is man?!?!


It's an all-male prison, besides some workers and the warden.


----------



## Antonio (Sep 4, 2020)

*Hello, I have been away for awhile but now i'm back so yeah!!!!*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Jyugo also means 15
> Ni means 2 and ko or go is 5, so Nico
> Rock is roku, and roku means 6 while kyuu is 9
> Uno is one in Spanish and a card game, and Uno is a gambler
> ...


Wowie


----------



## Antonio (Sep 4, 2020)

How is everyone, today?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 4, 2020)

To continue, Trois is three in French.
Honey is hachi (8) and ni (2)
Hyakushiki is, like, 100 or something.
Tsukumo is 99.
Uhhh and more

	Post automatically merged: Sep 4, 2020



Antonio said:


> How is everyone, today?


pretty good


----------



## Antonio (Sep 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> pretty good


that's good.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 4, 2020)

Antonio said:


> How is everyone, today?


Just happy that I have a 3-day weekend and that the school day is almost over.


----------



## Antonio (Sep 4, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Just happy that I have a 3-day weekend and that the school day is almost over.


Nice, I have college courses and it's currently in my last class.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 4, 2020





__





						Ask me anything! (Antonio)
					

AMA"s used to be real popular back in the day when barely no one was on the forums. So, feel free to ask me anything.



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Seastar (Sep 4, 2020)

What time is it? It's time to cry.
I don't know why I'm like this-


Spoiler


----------



## Antonio (Sep 4, 2020)

Don't cry because if you cry then I cri then we all cri then we all die.


----------



## Seastar (Sep 4, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Don't cry because if you cry then I cri then we all cri then we all die.


I'm just in the mood for emotional Pokemon Mystery Dungeon.


----------



## Antonio (Sep 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm just in the mood for emotional Pokemon Mystery Dungeon.


Very specific thing to be in a mood for.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 4, 2020)

Antonio said:


> How is everyone, today?


terrible


----------



## Seastar (Sep 4, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Very specific thing to be in a mood for.


If I were to rewatch the cutscenes those songs go with, I would actually cry, so there's that.


----------



## Admiral Sven (Sep 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> terrible



Same here.


----------



## Antonio (Sep 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> terrible


same


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 4, 2020)

Antonio said:


> *Hello, I have been away for awhile but now i'm back so yeah!!!!*


it’s ant man!!


----------



## Seastar (Sep 4, 2020)

Ugh, no wonder I'm still sleepy... I slept for almost 12 hours and that's too much for me.


----------



## Antonio (Sep 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> it’s ant man!!


the one and only


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 4, 2020)

I’m forcing myself to take an extended break from homework cuz I’m going to drive myself insane from hunger and frustration otherwise


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 4, 2020)

Antonio said:


> the one and only


that was my user title a long time ago


----------



## Antonio (Sep 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> that was my user title a long time ago
> View attachment 314860


oh my, why did you predict the future and copy me


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 4, 2020)

Antonio said:


> oh my, why did you predict the future and copy me


im sory im clairvoyant


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 4, 2020)

I’ve got fish cooking now lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 4, 2020)

Hi hello


----------



## Antonio (Sep 4, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hi hello


hi


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 4, 2020)

ayo how're you


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 4, 2020)

I love when I open my text from my boyfriend and it reads "I hate you." Lol Sean is always so weird

	Post automatically merged: Sep 4, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ayo how're you


Good uvu


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 4, 2020)

you goo


Milky star said:


> I love when I open my text from my boyfriend and it reads "I hate you." Lol Sean is always so weird


d?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you goo
> 
> d?


Hm? Eh?

	Post automatically merged: Sep 4, 2020

Oh oh I'm fine


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 4, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I love when I open my text from my boyfriend and it reads "I hate you." Lol Sean is always so weird
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 4, 2020
> 
> ...


that doesn't- sound too good


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 4, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hi hello


Hai again!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> that doesn't- sound too good


Meh. He's just going through another bipolar fit.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 4, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Meh. He's just going through another bipolar fit.


hmm..


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> hmm..


It's fine. I _know_ Seàn. He's always going through various mood swings


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 4, 2020)

Milky star said:


> It's fine. I _know_ Seàn. He's always going through various mood swings


I honestly couldn't date someone with bipolar- and I feel like it would make the relationship hard and the marriage hard too but that's just me


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I honestly couldn't date someone with bipolar- and I feel like it would make the relationship hard and the marriage hard too but that's just me


Eh. It's not difficult. I just gotta know when Seàn says he means he hates me he really doesn't. It's just part of our relationship. I have to _alwa_ys be there especially when no one else is.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 4, 2020)

I'm bored
Don't really know what to do


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm bored
> Don't really know what to do


I'm watching my friends have an epic persona debate in a private chat rn lmao

	Post automatically merged: Sep 4, 2020

it escalated
help


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 4, 2020)

Man is this thread dead..


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 4, 2020)

I’m still around...I’m making additions to Evwirt.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 4, 2020)

sorry i was gone for so long i've been doing school all day

i'm playing animal crossing now though, trying to get a 3-star island


----------



## Clock (Sep 4, 2020)

I return


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m still around...I’m making additions to Evwirt.


Wow I just went to check it out and it's an entirely different place. The different tiers give a kind of mountain village feeling. Haven't seen those ice sculptures before and they look amazing. Was that a murder deer in front of the Museum?


----------



## Clock (Sep 4, 2020)

House of mirrors 5 was pretty easy, this was my 3rd correct one so far.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 4, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Wow I just went to check it out and it's an entirely different place. The different tiers give a kind of mountain village feeling. Haven't seen those ice sculptures before and they look amazing. Was that a murder deer in front of the Museum?


And I’m still adding more to it. That’s probably a couple weeks behind; I’m going to check it out on Arctin. I know the deer pen wasn’t fully developed then and I JUST added the base for a water feature on Needle Lake!

Don’t worry about the deer skeleton.


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 4, 2020)

nooo ive been found out


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 4, 2020)

Oh man my deer pen was empty in this iteration! As much as I love the snow, I think I need to update it..

	Post automatically merged: Sep 4, 2020

Matty NEVER wakes up smiling after an Evwirt dream...


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 4, 2020)

i accidentally made myself look like an e-boy...goth... abomination
_but at least i don't look like a beginner noob anymore_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 4, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> View attachment 314978
> i accidentally made myself look like an e-boy...goth... abomination
> _but at least i don't look like a beginner noob anymore_


I got back into my wild child clothes ASAP lol


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 4, 2020)

my 2 favorite images.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 4, 2020)

This made me audibly laugh for several seconds


----------



## Clock (Sep 4, 2020)

Ezra has been brought here from Discord


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 4, 2020)

i'm gonna be back in about an hour so i can eat food


----------



## Clock (Sep 4, 2020)

Time to work on a school essay....


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 4, 2020)

Am I mean..?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Am I mean..?


No, why would you think so?


----------



## Clock (Sep 4, 2020)

I don't see you as mean.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> No, why would you think so?


Cause, I just recently started thinking about how sarcastic I am online sometimes and I've even made a few people dislike me because of it
Soooo now I'm worried that I'm just a bad person because of it


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Am I mean..?


no, not really.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 4, 2020)

Heck I'm sarcastic in general..


----------



## Clock (Sep 4, 2020)

I need to hurry up and finish my schoolwork so I can relax for now then observatory....


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Cause, I just recently started thinking about how sarcastic I am online sometimes and I've even made a few people dislike me because of it
> Soooo now I'm worried that I'm just a bad person because of it


Nah, I wouldn't say so. Your "mean" levels don't compare to some others on the forum...


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 4, 2020)

hi


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hi


yes


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 4, 2020)

hello


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 4, 2020)

am back

i'm gonna go draw though, so-


----------



## Seastar (Sep 4, 2020)

Yay for my anxiety going up


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 4, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> am back
> 
> i'm gonna go draw though, so-


i drew something but uH


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i drew something but uH


eh? what is it?


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> eh? what is it?


just vent art


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> just vent art


ah, okay. vent art is a good idea to get out emotions.


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yes


Yes


----------



## Clock (Sep 4, 2020)

I've done a few vent arts, but I throw them away after I draw them sometimes since they were made out of paper.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 4, 2020)

i never really do those

i mainly draw callie and marie because nothing inspires me anymore : |


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 4, 2020)

I've made vent art a few times before but 
I always cringe


----------



## Clock (Sep 4, 2020)

Some of my vent art can be cringe so that is why I throw it away when I finish....


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I've made vent art a few times before but
> I always cringe


I cringe at a lot of my art.
During the sketching phase i'll say that it looks awesome, but then I color, and well...

let's just say the file gets deleted


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 4, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I cringe at a lot of my art.
> During the sketching phase i'll say that it looks awesome, but then I color, and well...
> 
> let's just say the file gets deleted


that's a mood


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I've made vent art a few times before but
> I always cringe


ill probably be cringing at it by tomorrow


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 4, 2020)

i'm gonna go draw comics for the new splatfest theme because i have no life outside of animal crossing and splatoon and just nintendo and tv in general  and i can only draw squid people for some reason


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 4, 2020)

Speaking of, I have a ton of comic ideas but I never got around to making them because my art isn't good enough.
Might make a story just to practice comics.


----------



## Clock (Sep 4, 2020)

All finished with schoolwork
I can now work on fair stuff today


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 4, 2020)

i've been procrastinating on the comic lol

i'm kinda scared to draw it for some reason even though i've made tons of little meme comics before


----------



## Clock (Sep 4, 2020)

I wonder if I should do wardrobe or photo challenge....


----------



## Seastar (Sep 4, 2020)

All I can really draw is Kirby...


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> All I can really draw is Kirby...


not gonna lie the first thing i drew was kirby when i started to get serious about art

now i think my art looks like a dumpster


----------



## Clock (Sep 4, 2020)

I can draw a lot, but I have a hard time drawing males, idk why.
I don't even draw males, I draw more females...
I should practice on that


----------



## Seastar (Sep 4, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> not gonna lie the first thing i drew was kirby when i started to get serious about art
> 
> now i think my art looks like a dumpster


At least you can draw squid people. I can't draw people in general.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 4, 2020)

if you give me 1 tbt i'll sketch the head of your squid person

_this applies to everyone, just need the head of your squid person
i'll even do your octopus person

just kidding_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 4, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> i've been procrastinating on the comic lol
> 
> i'm kinda scared to draw it for some reason even though i've made tons of little meme comics before


I'm in the same situation, meme comics and all D:


----------



## Seastar (Sep 4, 2020)

The last thing I drew was a face. *A face.*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 4, 2020)

...Seriously, Apollo? You’re not doing yourself any favors...


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 315032...Seriously, Apollo? You’re not doing yourself any favors...


acnh be like

_just sit in the gosh darn chair i put it there for a reason_

	Post automatically merged: Sep 4, 2020

i think i lost my pencil

again


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 4, 2020)

Aha stomach pain   
I got bread though so it's all good


----------



## Clock (Sep 4, 2020)

I remember eating bread with butter whenever I had stomach pain.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 4, 2020)

_nothing like blasting music after your art fails horribly_


----------



## Seastar (Sep 4, 2020)

You blast music? I listen to music everyday, but not _*that*_ loud. I'd rather keep my sense of hearing.


----------



## Clock (Sep 4, 2020)

I blast music when I draw so I can stay motivated.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 4, 2020)

I tend to listen to really chill music so it’s not exactly BLASTABLE lol


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 4, 2020)

_*i specifically hate this generations taste in music
all it is... is rap.. and some guy that sings over an acoustic guitar, and billie eilish.

we need those happy pop and rock vibes back*_


----------



## Seastar (Sep 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I tend to listen to really chill music so it’s not exactly BLASTABLE lol


I'd say probably most of the songs I listen to are boss battle music or something lol


----------



## Clock (Sep 4, 2020)

I only listen to music when i’m in the mood to or when I draw.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'd say probably most of the songs I listen to are boss battle music or something lol


I do listen to that too but right now I’m listening to folk stuff. It’s a party song so it’s more upbeat but it’s definitely not hardcore lol


----------



## Seastar (Sep 4, 2020)

I usually only listen to music when I'm on my laptop and uh- That's most of my day lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 4, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> and some guy that sings over an acoustic guitar


Ed Sheeren or Shawn Mendes?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ed Sheeren or Shawn Mendes?


Honestly I have no idea. I've heard of both of those, but I'm still not sure. I don't look into that type of music because I've stuck with 80's, some 90's, early 2000's-early 2010's, cartoon/tv show/movie music, and video game music my entire life.
I can hear the background music _very _clearly when they walk around at school wearing their airpods.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 4, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Honestly I have no idea. I've heard of both of those, but I'm still not sure. I don't look into that type of music because I've stuck with 80's, some 90's, early 2000's-early 2010's, cartoon/tv show/movie music, and video game music my entire life.
> I can hear the background music _very _clearly when they walk around at school wearing their airpods.


Yo, Ed Sheeren and Shawn Mendes go to your school?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yo, Ed Sheeren and Shawn Mendes go to your school?


lolno

	Post automatically merged: Sep 4, 2020

_why is my anxiety so high right now i'm not even doing anything_


----------



## Clock (Sep 4, 2020)

Finally finished the wardrobe thing, now it’s starry snaps time.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Sep 4, 2020)

We gonna rock down to _*e l e c t r i c  a v e n u e*_


----------



## Clock (Sep 4, 2020)

Cool
I‘d go on the server, but I prefer using discord on the computer than the iPad.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Sep 4, 2020)

Epic


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 4, 2020)

Good news: my mom FINALLY got a barreleye!

bad news: this-


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 4, 2020)

...

i need a mental break
_for the rest of my life_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 4, 2020)

squid have donut brains


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> squid have donut brains


I posted that weeks earlier lol


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 4, 2020)

_at this point i'm just crying legitimate tears
please help_


----------



## Antonio (Sep 4, 2020)

WAP is such a good song


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 4, 2020)

Antonio said:


> WAP is such a good song


I was
not expecting to see this


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 4, 2020)

pain and suffering


----------



## Antonio (Sep 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I was
> not expecting to see this


Megan stole that **** from cardi b.


----------



## Clock (Sep 4, 2020)

I feel dizzy after completing schoolwork
I need to work on starry snaps so I can start coloring


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 5, 2020)

i want to draw a thing but im bad at drawing dynamic poses


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i want to draw a thing but im bad at drawing dynamic poses


i'm bad at drawing in general

and life


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 5, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> i'm bad at drawing in general
> 
> and life


you know what same


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 5, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> @DinosaurDumpster ayo what ya pronouns


call me by whatever you want
honestly i don't care at this point : / (it's not anyone it's just my mental health status rn)


----------



## Clock (Sep 5, 2020)

I just had some frozen Oreos I put in the freezer and it’s good.
Its hard and the cream is frozen, but no regrets at all.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I just had some frozen Oreos I put in the freezer and it’s good.
> Its hard and the cream is frozen, but no regrets at all.


_that sounds weird to me_


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I just had some frozen Oreos I put in the freezer and it’s good.
> Its hard and the cream is frozen, but no regrets at all.


my teeth hurt thinking about it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 5, 2020)

Sounds like ice cream sammiches


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 5, 2020)

_I can't eat anything hard so ahhh_


----------



## Clock (Sep 5, 2020)

I know it’s a bit weird but,
I didn’t want anyone to take the last Oreo so I hid it in the freezer.
Its hard, but then it gets crunchy afterwards.
For some reason though, it tastes good.


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 5, 2020)

frozenstuff is ouch you have to crunch it between your molars and if you use your front teeth you feel such an indescribable feeling


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I know it’s a bit weird but,
> I didn’t want anyone to take the last Oreo so I hid it in the freezer.
> Its hard, but then it gets crunchy afterwards.
> For some reason though, it tastes good.


i'd probably end up doing the same thing but

not in the freezer


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> frozenstuff is ouch you have to crunch it between your molars and if you use your front teeth you feel such an indescribable feeling


nice pain


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> nice pain


nO


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> nice pain


No


----------



## Clock (Sep 5, 2020)

The flavor of the Oreos were red velvet flavor aka (pea flavored)


----------



## Antonio (Sep 5, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> call me by whatever you want
> honestly i don't care at this point : / (it's not anyone it's just my mental health status rn)


can I call you Bob


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 5, 2020)

You know what’s a weird feeling? Having fangs.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> The flavor of the Oreos were red velvet flavor aka (pea flavored)


_*PEA FLAVORED?????*_


----------



## Clock (Sep 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*PEA FLAVORED?????*_


They tasted like peas to me


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> They tasted like peas to me


WHAT THE HELL WHERE ARE YOU GETTING RED VELVET FLAVORED OREOS THAT TASTE LIKE PEAS WHAT


----------



## Antonio (Sep 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> WHAT THE HELL WHERE ARE YOU GETTING RED VELVET FLAVORED OREOS THAT TASTE LIKE PEAS WHAT


who tf eat peas anyways.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> who tf eat peas anyways.


EXACTLY


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 5, 2020)

Red velvet should NOT taste like peas (>(σ )< )


----------



## Antonio (Sep 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Red velvet should NOT taste like peas (>(σ )< )


exactly


----------



## Clock (Sep 5, 2020)

I told about it in the discord as well, but not the frozen Oreo part


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 5, 2020)

_I am so confused_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> nO


_you just don't get it, do you?_


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _you just don't get it, do you?_


_*My teeth already hurt as it is thinking about this makes them hurt even more*_


----------



## Antonio (Sep 5, 2020)

_there's a discord and no one invited me _


----------



## Clock (Sep 5, 2020)

Ouch
Lets talk about something else then


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 5, 2020)

Frozen jelly beans are aight


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*My teeth already hurt as it is thinking about this makes them hurt even more*_


_doesn't it feel nice?_


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 5, 2020)

nofrozenstuffmyteethalreadyhurt


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Frozen jelly beans are aight


A bit too tough tho

	Post automatically merged: Sep 5, 2020

I know I’ll need my wisdom teeth out...I’m not looking forward to that


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _doesn't it feel nice?_


N O
the pain was so bad last night that I couldn't even fall asleep, pulled an all nighter
_how is that nice_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 5, 2020)

Have any of y’all been to Rock City?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Have any of y’all been to Rock City?


nope

because i have no life


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 5, 2020)

when you can't have discord :,)


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 5, 2020)

_*ITS SO TEMPTING*_


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ohnoohnoohno
> ...hhh so tempting it's right there


ikr


----------



## Clock (Sep 5, 2020)

Yeah....
Although I’m willing to stay here though...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> N O
> the pain was so bad last night that I couldn't even fall asleep, pulled an all nighter
> _how is that nice_


oh


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 5, 2020)

IWANTTOJOINBUT-

	Post automatically merged: Sep 5, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh


:")


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> IWANTTOJOINBUT-
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 5, 2020
> 
> ...


same 
I would die but....
_its right there omfg_
n o I must resist


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 5, 2020)

spinning kurby very nice very lovely 10/10


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> N O
> the pain was so bad last night that I couldn't even fall asleep, pulled an all nighter
> _how is that nice_


And I thought Invisalign was the more painless alternative...I’m sorry.

I’ve been told I need correction on my teeth...


----------



## Ichiban (Sep 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> same
> I would die but....
> _its right there omfg_
> n o I must resist


just join bro


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 5, 2020)

Origami said:


> just join bro


I can't 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 5, 2020

_it's alright you have your fun_


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> same
> I would die but....
> _its right there omfg_
> n o I must resist


help me resist too akahqcqhqi

	Post automatically merged: Sep 5, 2020



Origami said:


> just join bro


i want to but
it's so risky

	Post automatically merged: Sep 5, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> And I thought Invisalign was the more painless alternative...I’m sorry.
> 
> I’ve been told I need correction on my teeth...


I thought so too but it's *lies*


----------



## Clock (Sep 5, 2020)

Well uh...
We make fun of others in the server, just a warning and we have a habit of deepfrying and distorting our avatars in the chat as well.


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 5, 2020)

abri did you get your free psp


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 5, 2020)

ITS SO TEMPTING

	Post automatically merged: Sep 5, 2020



Enxssi said:


> abri did you get your free psp


free what?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i want to but
> it's so risky


_that's the fun part_
then the terrible stomach pain that comes afterwords...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I thought so too but it's *lies*


Sorry ‘bout that.


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ITS SO TEMPTING
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 5, 2020
> 
> ...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 315099


When I stopped doing that it got taken away from me


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 315099


i didn't get one what a scam


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 5, 2020)

Oh man I’ve got a good one just a sec I need to dig BIGTIME through the trash heap that’s my camera roll lol


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> When I stopped doing that it got taken away from me


no more dangling ronper


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 5, 2020)

I have found the meme!


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 5, 2020)

im still considering joining that server
I was going to but maybe tomorrow since I have to sleep


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> im still considering joining that server
> I was going to but maybe tomorrow since I have to sleep


Good night, then! I hope your mouth heals quickly!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 5, 2020

I think everyone is either asleep or in the other chat...imma turn in soon!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 5, 2020)

i'm not asleep i'm just on mute once again


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 5, 2020)

I am weirdly proud of the SHEER EMOTION in this photo

	Post automatically merged: Sep 5, 2020



Clockwise said:


> I know it’s a bit weird but,
> I didn’t want anyone to take the last Oreo so I hid it in the freezer.
> Its hard, but then it gets crunchy afterwards.
> For some reason though, it tastes good.


my sister freezes grapes and it’s very gross


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 5, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 315113
> I am weirdly proud of the SHEER EMOTION in this photo
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 5, 2020
> ...


my eldest sister used to peel grapes
_i am not joking
peeled the skin right off_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 5, 2020)

One more thing before I go to bed: I have achieved a full set of gnomes. I might have too much power.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> One more thing before I go to bed: I have achieved a full set of gnomes. I might have too much power.


_gnome army_


----------



## Seastar (Sep 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You know what’s a weird feeling? Having fangs.


Well I have like... 3 sharp teeth so uhhh


----------



## Chris (Sep 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> One more thing before I go to bed: I have achieved a full set of gnomes. I might have too much power.


I did not read this as "gnomes" but rather a completely unrelated word that contains most of the same letters. 

I think I should go back to bed.


----------



## Clock (Sep 5, 2020)

I return


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2020)

lmao drunk spla2n/mk8d games best games


----------



## Clock (Sep 5, 2020)

I really want to play Splatoon, but my internet wont let me on the turf war, yet I can do a bit of salmon run there.


----------



## Antonio (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Sep 5, 2020)

And....
I have a migraine right now, I think. Idk
I shall go off soon I think....


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 5, 2020)

morning


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 5, 2020)

Good morning! I’ve yet to leave my bed lol


----------



## Seastar (Sep 5, 2020)

Good morning everyone!


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Good morning! I’ve yet to leave my bed lol


I usually don't get up this early but my mouth was bothering me and I needed to take some medicine so my parents are just trying to fix the sharp edges of my invisalign rn


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I usually don't get up this early but my mouth was bothering me and I needed to take some medicine so my parents are just trying to fix the sharp edges of my invisalign rn


Ouch, Invisalign’s have sharp edges? I guess it makes sense but it looks so odd in advertisements...


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ouch, Invisalign’s have sharp edges? I guess it makes sense but it looks so odd in advertisements...


They aren't supposed to have sharp edges but sometimes the people who make them accidentally make the edges too sharp so they're filing it down with a nail file


----------



## Seastar (Sep 5, 2020)

.....It sounds like my attic raccoons are back. Hhhhhh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .....It sounds like my attic raccoons are back. Hhhhhh


Yikes. We had a bird get trapped in our chimney TWICE in one week. I was out when my parents got the first one out but I got to experience the second one lol


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 5, 2020)

good morning everyone!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 5, 2020)

hhhh the drink machine I can order on Evwirt is red and it reminds me of Coca Cola machines I love it


----------



## Seastar (Sep 5, 2020)

So there's a thunderstorm on my island...
I don't remember this happening in New Leaf.... Did it?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 5, 2020)

My island is a hot mess

but it's gonna have to stay that way till i get 3 stars


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 5, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> My island is a hot mess
> 
> but it's gonna have to stay that way till i get 3 stars


My island is a 4 star hot mess lol


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 5, 2020)

Before this island I wasn't getting Gullivarrr

Now i'm only getting Gullivarrr and not normal Gulliver


----------



## CitrusCakes (Sep 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> So there's a thunderstorm on my island...
> I don't remember this happening in New Leaf.... Did it?


I'm preeeeetty sure it did, just not that often

edit: also hi this is my first time posting in the basement


----------



## Seastar (Sep 5, 2020)

Let's see what Isabelle says about my island...
3 Stars...
She wants more inclines and bridges...
And she said too many items laying around.
Yay...


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 5, 2020)

CitrusCakes said:


> I'm preeeeetty sure it did, just not that often
> 
> edit: also hi this is my first time posting in the basement


hi


----------



## CitrusCakes (Sep 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Let's see what Isabelle says about my island...
> 3 Stars...
> She wants more inclines and bridges...
> And she said too many items laying around.
> Yay...


Wait it's possible for her to say you need more inclines and bridges??


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 5, 2020)

I'm at a 1-star rating

_yay..._
But i'm getting villagers soon i'm just waiting on them : /


----------



## Seastar (Sep 5, 2020)

CitrusCakes said:


> Wait it's possible for her to say you need more inclines and bridges??


Apparently. But I guess it's because I only have two bridges and one incline.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 5, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I'm at a 1-star rating
> 
> _yay..._
> But i'm getting villagers soon i'm just waiting on them : /


Yea I jumped from 1 to 3 stars as soon as I got my full set of villagers. I also had a metric ton of flowers so it might take a bit longer for you


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea I jumped from 1 to 3 stars as soon as I got my full set of villagers. I also had a metric ton of flowers so it might take a bit longer for you


It usually takes me 2 days full to get KK Slider to come. One day for getting town hall, the other for getting 3-stars. I've been pretty lazy this time around... so it just might take a bit longer.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 5, 2020

twiggy is the definition of evil on this island

I want her to leave and she finally had the thought bubble
_but it was for a stupid ao dai instead_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 5, 2020)

I can’t even get a bubble today cuz of kk... (T(- )T )


----------



## Mick (Sep 5, 2020)

A bubble? What kind of bubble?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 5, 2020)

_I don't feel like time traveling an hour ahead so the able sisters is open so i can buy stuff from both shops so i'm just going to raid all of your dream islands_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 5, 2020)

Mick said:


> A bubble? What kind of bubble?


Move out bubble. For some reason they suppress it on kk slider days...

	Post automatically merged: Sep 5, 2020



DinosaurDumpster said:


> _I don't feel like time traveling an hour ahead so the able sisters is open so i can buy stuff from both shops so i'm just going to raid all of your dream islands_


I’ll update mine quickly lol


----------



## Mick (Sep 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Move out bubble. For some reason they suppress it on kk slider days...
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 5, 2020
> 
> ...



Ah, right. Do you want to get rid of anyone, then?  I haven't had one in a while but honestly that's okay with me at this point


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 5, 2020)

Mick said:


> Ah, right. Do you want to get rid of anyone, then?  I haven't had one in a while but honestly that's okay with me at this point


I want an all-deer island eventually, so any villager that isn’t a deer will eventually go. Apollo is my main target but I’m willing to let go of pierce, Tex or maple too


----------



## Mick (Sep 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I want an all-deer island eventually, so any villager that isn’t a deer will eventually go. Apollo is my main target but I’m willing to let go of pierce, Tex or maple too



Ah, right. Those are pretty good chances, then! Getting one specific villager out can be such a pain but 4 out of 10 isn't too bad


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 5, 2020)

Mick said:


> Ah, right. Those are pretty good chances, then! Getting one specific villager out can be such a pain but 4 out of 10 isn't too bad


I’m not looking forward to getting my last villager out but at least it’ll be either Accountant Cat or Audie so they’ll be villagers I like.


----------



## Seastar (Sep 5, 2020)

Aaaaa yeah, I'm waiting for Keaton to ask to move and it's taking forever. I'm also trying to get Kid Cat's picture before he moves but that is taking forever as well.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 5, 2020)

Twiggy, Hugh, and Rocket are all being demons. They all prompt me more than anyone to give me reactions or something, and I want them to leave.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Aaaaa yeah, I'm waiting for Keaton to ask to move and it's taking forever. I'm also trying to get Kid Cat's picture before he moves but that is taking forever as well.


We got Keaton as our forced smug on Arctin. He was alright but we didn’t love him. He was the first to go lol


----------



## Seastar (Sep 5, 2020)

On the bright side, I don't hate any of my villagers...


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 5, 2020)

i'm just 1,000 nm away from the last pocket upgrade ;v;


----------



## Mick (Sep 5, 2020)

I hated my forced smug (Phil). He was only there for a month or two but they were very long months... He was always singing that default song everywhere and he simply refused to change his clothes, and instead put them in his home


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 5, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> i'm just 1,000 nm away from the last pocket upgrade ;v;


when you need something with nook miles all the challenges are hard and give less rewards but when you don't after a while you wonder how you have 10,000


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 5, 2020)

Tex is actually one of my favorite smugs but he fits the forest aesthetic the least of all lol


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 5, 2020)

My forced smug on my first island was Lucha, who I hate. No matter what I did, he just wouldn't leave. On my next few islands, I just scanned in Julian with an amiibo card. This time around my foced smug was Raymond, so I guess lately it hasn't been that bad.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 5, 2020)

I’m not going for either sisterly deer for now so I’ll have a freebie in case Apollo is stubborn


----------



## Seastar (Sep 5, 2020)

Mick said:


> I hated my forced smug (Phil). He was only there for a month or two but they were very long months... He was always singing that default song everywhere and he simply refused to change his clothes, and instead put them in his home


Oh, he's a smug? Hmm... My brother might like him because he kinda looks like Falco.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 5, 2020)

My sister won't stop resetting until her starter jock villager is Mac...

_new leaf really did something to her brain, because when I had him and Kiki in a town one time she really got mad at me..._


----------



## Mick (Sep 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh, he's a smug? Hmm... My brother might like him because he kinda looks like Falco.



He is! I suppose he could be alright if he actually did take off that horrible shirt of his >.>


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 5, 2020)

Both of my shovels broke during Fauna's treasure hunt the first time I dug up something

also i managed to find every single fossil before the treasure
Well played, Fauna.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 5, 2020)

Eating jello for the first time in forever, kinda good


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 5, 2020)

i'll be back in a bit, gonna eat some breakfast.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 5, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Both of my shovels broke during Fauna's treasure hunt the first time I dug up something
> 
> also i managed to find every single fossil before the treasure
> Well played, Fauna.


Last time I played hide and seek Erik planted his treasure in Gnome City. _You know you aren’t supposed to be going there..._


----------



## Seastar (Sep 5, 2020)

Oh, I haven't gotten to play a treasure hunt yet... I've seen it mentioned in threads, though.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Sep 5, 2020)

Oh to be a duck


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Oh to be a duck


jokes on you im already a duck


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Oh to be a duck


Oh no did you get Evwirtian food


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Eating jello for the first time in forever, kinda good


AH YOU SHOULD TRY JELL-O PINWHEELS


----------



## Seastar (Sep 5, 2020)

Why not just be a squid?


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> AH YOU SHOULD TRY JELL-O PINWHEELS


my mom got me a small cup of red jello, didn't eat much of it but it was kinda good


----------



## Antonio (Sep 5, 2020)

I bought the villager in the banner thing


----------



## Mick (Sep 5, 2020)

Aurora gave me a treasure hunt a few days ago! She said the timer would be shorter this time. I had 3 minutes, no idea what the normal time is - but I did not find the treasure...


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Sep 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh no did you get Evwirtian food


If only


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 5, 2020)

Mick said:


> Aurora gave me a treasure hunt a few days ago! She said the timer would be shorter this time. I had 3 minutes, no idea what the normal time is - but I did not find the treasure...


I’m so scared of getting a 3 minute hunt on Evwirt. The 6 minute ones are bad enough!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 5, 2020

Aaaand I missed the sheep. Not that I’d be able to afford one...Ah well, at least I can put all my efforts into star fragments now


----------



## CitrusCakes (Sep 5, 2020)

Treasure hunts kinda suck on my island seeing as I'm usually too lazy to dig up my fossils everyday...


----------



## Mick (Sep 5, 2020)

Ah. I might have gone for the white star fragment but I am lacking the tickets 

Should not have gotten the sheep I suppose


----------



## Chris (Sep 5, 2020)

Mick said:


> Ah. I might have gone for the white star fragment but I am lacking the tickets
> 
> Should not have gotten the sheep I suppose


But you have your own pet me!


----------



## Mick (Sep 5, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> But you have your own pet me!



And no white star! 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 5, 2020

Maybe I should set up a trade. Sheep plush for whoever can get me a white star


----------



## Seastar (Sep 5, 2020)

I was looking through a folder that was meant for a Pokemon website that closed, and I happened to find my old TBT 2.0 signature in there lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 5, 2020)

@ohare01 I feel like you ghost wrote this


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 315232
> @ohare01 I feel like you ghost wrote this


_*I-*_


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 5, 2020)

I'm gonna do my yearly redraw of kimono marie

cya in 5 hours lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 5, 2020)

best video rn


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 5, 2020)

Does anyone else have Instagram? I just got it today


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Does anyone else have Instagram? I just got it today


I do, buuuuut mine's cringy lol


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I do, buuuuut mine's cringy lol


but,,,


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> but,,,


Maybe I'll
uh
make a spare one


----------



## Seastar (Sep 5, 2020)

I noticed I have a ticket...
Lol that's only because I submitted the word _*squid.*_


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Maybe I'll
> uh
> make a spare one


oki


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 5, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> But you have your own pet me!


I missed out on one. It makes me sad


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 5, 2020)

I did the sketch last night, it's pretty decent. Things can only go downhill from here...
(thought yall would want to see it so here ya go)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 5, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I did the sketch last night, it's pretty decent. Things can only go downhill from here...
> (thought yall would want to see it so here ya go)
> View attachment 315237


so cute!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 5, 2020)

hhhh the sheep might get a restock so I could have a chance


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 5, 2020)

can this chibi of myself be my image now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> View attachment 315246
> can this chibi of myself be my image now


_yo that's so cute??_


----------



## Antonio (Sep 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> View attachment 315246
> can this chibi of myself be my image now


Amazing ;3


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> View attachment 315246
> can this chibi of myself be my image now



I love it


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _yo that's so cute??_





Antonio said:


> Amazing ;3





Rosie977 said:


> I love it


thank you


----------



## Admiral Sven (Sep 5, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I did the sketch last night, it's pretty decent. Things can only go downhill from here...
> (thought yall would want to see it so here ya go)
> View attachment 315237


Very good.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 5, 2020)

i found a much better way to color and i'm very happy ;v;


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 5, 2020)

only 1 percent poeple


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 315256
> only 1 percent poeple


guess I can't cause I'm not a poeple


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> guess I can't cause I'm not a poeple


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 5, 2020)

think ima take a break from drawing and play some more animal crossing
i don't want to hurt my hand too much


----------



## Antonio (Sep 5, 2020)

Working on the images for the graphic contest


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> View attachment 315258
> 
> Working on the images for the graphic contest


Woah!!


----------



## Antonio (Sep 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Woah!!


The lineart is done by @SmrtLilCookie, I'm just coloring it and turning it into a minimalist design. I'm about to start coloring now.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> The lineart is done by @SmrtLilCookie, I'm just coloring it and turning it into a minimalist design. I'm about to start coloring now.


Is that for the magazine?


----------



## Antonio (Sep 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Is that for the magazine?


Yep. I'm going to finish the cover today.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> The lineart is done by @SmrtLilCookie, I'm just coloring it and turning it into a minimalist design. I'm about to start coloring now.


Oooh well still awesome! I don't do the coloring contest,, I'm too much of an perfectionist.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2020)

evening guysss


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 5, 2020)

Bruh I need more tickets.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 5, 2020)

I probably need to get a carrying case for my switch lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 5, 2020)

All the things I want is 30 tickets..


----------



## Seastar (Sep 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I probably need to get a carrying case for my switch lol


I have one but I only use it if I leave the house with it.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 5, 2020)

Though at this point I might just snag a emblem just so I have something. I still want star fragments tho. Preferably pink


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I have one but I only use it if I leave the house with it.


That’s exactly why I need one. I’m stuck in my van without my lite and I kinda wish I could work on Evwirt right now... I don’t want to risk damaging it so that’s why I don’t have it with me.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 5, 2020)

test


----------



## Mick (Sep 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> test



You succeeded!


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 5, 2020)

Mick said:


> You succeeded!


LMAO I was seeing how the bell tree fair patch looks and it's cute


----------



## Mick (Sep 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> LMAO I was seeing how the bell tree fair patch looks and it's cute



Oh I thought you were seeing if the Post reply button still worked

It is!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 5, 2020)

Yea I’ll probably pick up a patch if I have spare tickets


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 5, 2020)

I want to save for a pink star fragment and a blue one and a plushie..


----------



## Antonio (Sep 5, 2020)

How does this look, guys?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> How does this look, guys?


Okay that's freaking beautiful I need to do that contest when does it end??


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> LMAO I was seeing how the bell tree fair patch looks and it's cute


three tickets    lol


----------



## Mick (Sep 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> How does this look, guys?



Good! Assuming you're not putting this on a white background. Unless you invert the shading on the star fragment?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 5, 2020)

I’m just listening to cool Celtic music now lol


----------



## Antonio (Sep 5, 2020)

Mick said:


> Good! Assuming you're not putting this on a white background. Unless you invert the shading on the star fragment?


it's on a space background


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 5, 2020)

humankind is the best thing to exist


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 5, 2020)

I might actually consider the line art contest thing tho..it'll be over by the time I'm off from vacation..


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 5, 2020)

I’m looking forward to the next trivia round lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 5, 2020)

I need that Celeste like art aah


----------



## Chris (Sep 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m looking forward to the next trivia round lol


Yes, come play! You all should! I'm hosting this time.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 5, 2020)

Oof I just saw the subject material. I’m more of a fantasy fan over sci-fi so I’m going to have my rear kicked this round


----------



## Antonio (Sep 5, 2020)

*Opinions?*


----------



## Mick (Sep 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> *Opinions?*



Awesome!
The white text to the left is a bit hard to read


----------



## Antonio (Sep 5, 2020)

Mick said:


> Awesome!
> The white text to the left is a bit hard to read


it's because of mobile


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 5, 2020)

I left to draw my pfp and it took 30 minutes but it looks like a 8 year old drew it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> *Opinions?*


I wish I was this creative to do a magazine cover. Strange I designed one for something else. It's too late to do the contest,,


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 5, 2020)

The scented candle that's burning at my house rn smells like caramel popcorn and its making me hungry ;v;

_and i want to finish up that painting but someone is using the computer and another person is on our switch ;---:
i'm gonna go eat some lunch_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I left to draw my pfp and it took 30 minutes but it looks like a 8 year old drew it


Hey, art takes time to master! When I started, it would take hours to complete a piece and it looked like an 8 year old drew it. Just keep at it!


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hey, art takes time to master! When I started, it would take hours to complete a piece and it looked like an 8 year old drew it. Just keep at it!


my art used to look way better I'm downgrading


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 5, 2020)

In early 2019 when I started drawing digitally my work took roughly 4-6 hours.
It's been a year, and now it takes...

_the same amount of time if i'm trying hard enough : )
thankfully clip studio paint has made my life easier because although free programs are nice, I couldn't really do much of what I wanted to do_


----------



## Seastar (Sep 5, 2020)

I don't work hard enough on my art because I'm dumb


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 5, 2020)

my favorite villager is


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> my favorite villager is
> View attachment 315355


I love him hes so cute omg


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> my favorite villager is
> View attachment 315355


Hhhhh I’d have him on my island but the only way to get to his mystery island is to scan the ticket upside down and Orville always scans my ticket wrong...


----------



## Mick (Sep 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I left to draw my pfp and it took 30 minutes but it looks like a 8 year old drew it



My current pfp took me something like 12+ hours.   Art takes so long, especially at the start...

I just drew this blathers pretty fast though and I think I might like it just as much


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 5, 2020)

Mick said:


> My current pfp took me something like 12+ hours.   Art takes so long, especially at the start...
> 
> I just drew this blathers pretty fast though and I think I might like it just as much
> View attachment 315358


My stuff takes anywhere between 30 minutes and 2 hours. I have a very simplistic style, though.
That Blathers is amazing tho

	Post automatically merged: Sep 5, 2020

Hm...I got the candle set this month. I’m not sure if I want them in chic flowers, elegant flowers or the fairy tale design. I like em all but the fairy tale set seems...kiddy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> my favorite villager is
> View attachment 315355


what is that lol


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what is that lol


Basketball


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Basketball


Basketball bear?


----------



## Mick (Sep 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Basketball bear?



basketbear


----------



## Seastar (Sep 5, 2020)

Funny... Google had no idea what I was looking for but I swear I saw a video of it a week or so ago in my recommended (I didn't watch it, though) and I was expecting to find the video or something-
Yeah, this is about the basketball bear


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 5, 2020)

Mick said:


> basketbear


perfect


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 5, 2020)

Mick said:


> basketbear


Nintendo

hire this person


----------



## Clock (Sep 5, 2020)

Rip celeste plush, i was wondering if i should get white star frgament or star fragment rainbow


----------



## Antonio (Sep 5, 2020)

Thiccness is the only important thing in the world.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Thiccness is the only important thing in the world.


bruh what


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Thiccness is the only important thing in the world.


_*What*_


----------



## Clock (Sep 5, 2020)

And I thought mirror 6 would come out today....


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Thiccness is the only important thing in the world.


i leave and come back to this lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 5, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> i leave and come back to this lol


its interesting knowledge


----------



## Clock (Sep 5, 2020)

This is one of the weirdest comments i've see this week.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> This is one of the weirdest comments i've see this week.


throw it into the abyss known as the cursed comments thread


----------



## Clock (Sep 5, 2020)

I caved in instead of plush, going to do a star fragment rainbow instead.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I caved in instead of plush, going to do a star fragment rainbow instead.


good luck


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Thiccness is the only important thing in the world.


you know what they say 
thicc thighs save lives


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you know what they say
> thicc thighs save lives


keep it in the discord server


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 5, 2020)

I thought this was common knowledge


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I thought this was common knowledge


why


----------



## Seastar (Sep 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I thought this was common knowledge


I have to say... it's a subject I have zero interest in. So maybe it's not.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you know what they say
> thicc thighs save lives


what
this is embarrassing me


----------



## Antonio (Sep 5, 2020)

Yall don't shame me, you know I'm right


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Yall don't shame me, you know I'm right


bruh


----------



## Clock (Sep 5, 2020)

What


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 5, 2020)

eh, memes, common knowledge, they tend to overlap for me


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Yall don't shame me, you know I'm right


No


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 5, 2020)

y'all I don't see what's wrong with it???


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> y'all I don't see what's wrong with it???


it's embarrassing me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> y'all I don't see what's wrong with it???


WHY


----------



## Mick (Sep 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Nintendo
> 
> hire this person



I can do character art as well, look how flawless


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> WHY


Because I don't and I'm just... repeating something I read??


----------



## Clock (Sep 5, 2020)

Its cute


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 5, 2020)

Mick said:


> I can do character art as well, look how flawless
> 
> View attachment 315403


Hehe I Kirby art 


this was something I did months ago cuz I had something in my mind that needed out. Internet cookies to those who get the reference


----------



## CitrusCakes (Sep 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hehe I Kirby art View attachment 315407this was something I did months ago cuz I had something in my mind that needed out. Internet cookies to those who get the reference


This is cute!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 5, 2020)

sry i've been gone a lot today ;v;

got caught up in chores, animal crossing, drawing, and now i'm going to go watch that new mulan movie in a few hours
_i'm back though i promise_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 5, 2020)

Y'all remember Stampy Cat, DanTDM, PopularMMOs, ExplodingTNT, or anyone of that nature?


----------



## Clock (Sep 5, 2020)

Yes I remember them, but I don’t watch their videos.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Y'all remember Stampy Cat, DanTDM, PopularMMOs, ExplodingTNT, or anyone of that nature?


I remember themmmm
I never watched any of those before since I was never really a youtube person till splatoon came out

	Post automatically merged: Sep 5, 2020




the one pure reason why amazon prime sucks
can't even spell Krusty Krab right


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 5, 2020)

I've made some
purposefully low-quality drawings lately
and they've been quite nice to do 
I didn't have to worry about perfect line art or anatomy or anything


----------



## Seastar (Sep 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Y'all remember Stampy Cat, DanTDM, PopularMMOs, ExplodingTNT, or anyone of that nature?


I don't know any of these people.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Y'all remember Stampy Cat, DanTDM, PopularMMOs, ExplodingTNT, or anyone of that nature?


I only know ExplodingTNT because of pink sheep

	Post automatically merged: Sep 5, 2020

And popularmmos. I recognize stampy  And dan but never watched them


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I only know ExplodingTNT because of pink sheep
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 5, 2020
> 
> And popularmmos. I recognize stampy  And dan but never watched them


Same
In 5th grade I was obsesseedd with pink sheep
Then I found out who Failboat was through him and... never bothered watching him until the failing four became a thing lol


----------



## Seastar (Sep 5, 2020)

When was in 5th grade? 2005
*asks Google when Youtube came out* 2005
_*Wait what?*_


----------



## Chris (Sep 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> And I thought mirror 6 would come out today....



House of Nightmares Round 6 goes up September 6th at 5pm FT.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 5, 2020)

Had an awesome time with the trivia by the way :3


----------



## Seastar (Sep 5, 2020)

I found out I'm older than Google and I don't know how I feel about that.


----------



## Chris (Sep 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Had an awesome time with the trivia by the way :3


I'm glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Clock (Sep 5, 2020)

I didn’t attend trivia since it would go really fast, but last trivia was fun though.


----------



## Chris (Sep 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I didn’t attend trivia since it would go really fast, but last trivia was fun though.


It went a little slower this time. Some questions several minutes went by before we got the correct answer!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 5, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed it!


Didn’t get as many people deer reacting though. And peeps reacted with horses on one of my posts...


----------



## Chris (Sep 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Didn’t get as many people deer reacting though. And peeps reacted with horses on one of my posts...


I think we had lower numbers this time. Space isn't as popular a theme. But hey a lot of people seemed to know the answers and enjoy it regardless.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 5, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I think we had lower numbers this time. Space isn't as popular a theme. But hey a lot of people seemed to know the answers and enjoy it regardless.


I didn’t know a good amount but I still had fun lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 5, 2020)

hmm not much going on eh?
It was a good, uh, 4 months?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 5, 2020)

I’m still here lol. Even if we slow down I’ll keep up the storyline (albeit drastically changed)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 5, 2020)

basement dwellers is dead


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 5, 2020)

I guess the thread is still active (thanks YLWC lol), but most of the charisma is dead.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I guess the thread is still active (thanks YLWC lol), but most of the charisma is dead.


haha haha *cries in crying*


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I guess the thread is still active (thanks YLWC lol), but most of the charisma is dead.


yeah..


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 5, 2020)

*insert a persona 5 reference here that nobody will get anyway*


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 5, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *insert a persona 5 reference here that nobody will get anyway*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 5, 2020)

As long as I have google I’ll still have deer pictures


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 5, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 315559


Thanks, I hate it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 5, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 315559


Mewtwo is for when GF wants a cool legendary with little effort


----------



## Clock (Sep 5, 2020)

I was busy with real life stuff so that’s why I left for a while.
I’m also trying to grind something in NH


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I was busy with real life stuff so that’s why I left for a while.
> I’m also trying to grind something in NH


What are you grinding for? Is it pine cones?


----------



## Clock (Sep 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What are you grinding for? Is it pine cones?


Tankless critters
And maybe some seasonal items


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Tankless critters
> And maybe some seasonal items


Spider crabs? _I need to go farm more of them..._

also I did like a 10 second sketch of a sheep for a reference and I think it’s my favorite way to draw sheep now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 5, 2020)

this just in: straws are caves


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> this just in: straws are caves


What do you mean by that? I know the very starts of stalactites are called soda straws lol


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> this just in: straws are caves


what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What do you mean by that? I know the very starts of stalactites are called soda straws lol


we had a long and good debate
we have no evidence but it feels right


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> we had a long and good debate
> we have no evidence but it feels right


Okay but: how many holes does a straw have


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Okay but: how many holes does a straw have


um, 1?


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 5, 2020)

pov you watched me order a pizza

	Post automatically merged: Sep 5, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> um, 1?


Straws don’t have holes. It’s a pipe!


----------



## Mars Adept (Sep 5, 2020)

Wait, what the? How did this thread get here? Where did it come from?

... and how did it get over 3000 pages *in just two months?!?!?!*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 5, 2020)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Wait, what the? How did this thread get here? Where did it come from?
> 
> ... and how did it get over 3000 pages *in just two months?!?!?!*


We were busy talking but we’ve seemed to mellow out now


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 5, 2020)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Wait, what the? How did this thread get here? Where did it come from?
> 
> ... and how did it get over 3000 pages *in just two months?!?!?!*


Well you see, it all started with a little thread called Last Person to Post Wins...


----------



## Mars Adept (Sep 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> We were busy talking but we’ve seemed to mellow out now



So basically, in better terms, spam?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 5, 2020)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> So basically, in better terms, spam?


Yup. We’ve been warned about it which is why we’ve slowed down a lot


----------



## Mars Adept (Sep 5, 2020)

Yeah. Ok. I’m going. Have fun.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 315590
> pov you watched me order a pizza
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 5, 2020
> ...


Is a shirt a pipe? If not how many holes does it have


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2020)

Goodnight everyone? How was your day!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 6, 2020)

toxapex said:


> Goodnight everyone? How was your day!


Pretty good! I’m doing loose sketches right now lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 6, 2020)

toxapex said:


> Goodnight everyone? How was your day!


pretty chill ig
Drew some crappy drawing but I think the'yre ok


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2020)

That reminds me i have to finish a sketch i did the other night....... but that is a problem for tomorrow


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 6, 2020)

I think a bandaid cut my circulation off in a part of my finger : \


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 6, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I think a bandaid cut my circulation off in a part of my finger : \


Ouch. I’ve gotten close to doing that before...


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 6, 2020)

Time to fix it with more bandaids lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 6, 2020)

Welp, I have to go to bed! Goodnight y’all!


----------



## Clock (Sep 6, 2020)

Caught a spider crab, now I need to get another one for my entry.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2020)

morning


----------



## Mick (Sep 6, 2020)

Morning!


----------



## Clock (Sep 6, 2020)

Hello there


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 6, 2020)

mornin’, y’all’s!


----------



## Clock (Sep 6, 2020)

Hi


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 6, 2020)

I saw that ya got a spider crab earlier!


----------



## Clock (Sep 6, 2020)

Yep I caught it, it was really fast, but I sneaked slowly to get it.
Finally got to finish the photo entries for now.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 6, 2020)

I’ve been farming them for my beaches lol I have 5 or 6 now


----------



## Seastar (Sep 6, 2020)

Oh, hello. I'm just... here. I guess.


----------



## Mick (Sep 6, 2020)

The spider crab is so cool. I should donate mine to the museum but at the same time I kinda want to keep it!


----------



## Clock (Sep 6, 2020)

I felt the same way when I caught one, I didn't want to donate it at the same time.


----------



## Mick (Sep 6, 2020)

less than 15 hours until the magazine contest deadline, will I make it, place your bets


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 6, 2020)

Mick said:


> The spider crab is so cool. I should donate mine to the museum but at the same time I kinda want to keep it!


I kept my first one (same with the other containerless critters) and donated the second one I got. I can always let ya on later for another!


----------



## Mick (Sep 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I kept my first one (same with the other containerless critters) and donated the second one I got. I can always let ya on later for another!



I would gladly take that offer! They are just too good :')

I ended up not using it as my main subject for starry snaps but I'm still happy with the result I got


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 6, 2020)

Mick said:


> I would gladly take that offer! They are just too good :')
> 
> I ended up not using it as my main subject for starry snaps but I'm still happy with the result I got


Oh yea I saw your entry  yours is way better than mine!

just a warning I’m going to be out for a couple hours (we’re out on another donut hunt) but I’ll let ya know when I’m on!


----------



## Mick (Sep 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh yea I saw your entry  yours is way better than mine!
> 
> just a warning I’m going to be out for a couple hours (we’re out on another donut hunt) but I’ll let ya know when I’m on!



Thanks! I hope Dizzy likes it too  

That's alright. I am very busy with this magazine thing and don't think I'd be able to visit before I finish that!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 6, 2020)

Mick said:


> Thanks! I hope Dizzy likes it too
> 
> That's alright. I am very busy with this magazine thing and don't think I'd be able to visit before I finish that!


Sounds good!

on a completely separated note we’re finally getting a much-needed cool down IRL


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 6, 2020)

hello


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> hello


Hai again! I still haven’t gotten home yet lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 6, 2020)

Morning y'all


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Morning y'all


Good morning! I’m finishing up a donut then I’m checking who’s moving out


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 6, 2020)

hi


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 6, 2020)

this is so sad 

it only got 3 pages while I was gone not 50


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Good morning! I’m finishing up a donut then I’m checking who’s moving out


ooh, what kind of donut?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ooh, what kind of donut?


Cinnamon roll. The bakery we have a town over makes amazing cinnamon rolls


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Good morning! I’m finishing up a donut then I’m checking who’s moving out


whoa donut breakfast?

regular donut? Or a different one?

	Post automatically merged: Sep 6, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Cinnamon roll. The bakery we have a town over makes amazing cinnamon rolls


wow I just saw this


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> whoa donut breakfast?
> 
> regular donut? Or a different one?
> 
> ...


Yeah it takes a good chunk of the morning to get but it’s worth it lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 6, 2020)

honestly it sounds good unless my stomach hurts and when it does anything sweet basically makes me nauseous
cough cough pancakes cough


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> this is so sad
> 
> it only got 3 pages while I was gone not 50


ikr


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 6, 2020)

I'm awake but i'll be back in about an hour


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 6, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I'm awake but i'll be back in about an hour


Nice spoiler


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 6, 2020)

Maple is leaving. You know what that means?


----------



## Seastar (Sep 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Maple is leaving. You know what that means?


Uh... island hopping time?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh... island hopping time?


Island hopping for murder deer time! And it’ll be on one of my light days (where I don’t start till 11) so I’ll have plenty of time to hunt!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 6, 2020)

I'm backk


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 6, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I'm backk


Hai again! I’m still on the hunt for spider crabs lol


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> honestly it sounds good unless my stomach hurts and when it does anything sweet basically makes me nauseous
> cough cough pancakes cough


pancakes are one of my fave foods..... but i get that sometimes sweets of any kind just make me oh so upset


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 6, 2020)

toxapex said:


> pancakes are one of my fave foods..... but i get that sometimes sweets of any kind just make me oh so upset


welp I like pancakes too but its mostly persona 5 getting in my head


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 6, 2020)

toxapex said:


> pancakes are one of my fave foods..... but i get that sometimes sweets of any kind just make me oh so upset


French toast>waffles>>pancakes


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 6, 2020)

french toast is bad

_waffles are where it's at_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 6, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> french toast is bad
> 
> _waffles are where it's at_


Okay but have you had it made with sourdough bread


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> French toast>waffles>>pancakes



HOW DARE YOU


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> French toast>waffles>>pancakes


Rosie had never seen such ******** before


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Okay but have you had it made with sourdough bread


Unfortunately here we have nasty sourdough bread and in order to get good tasting sourdough bread we'd have to drive like 5 hours back to california since according to my parents it was really good there ;v;


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 6, 2020)

toxapex said:


> HOW DARE YOU





Rosie977 said:


> Rosie had never seen such ******** before


It’s amazing with powdered sugar and syrup


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s amazing with powdered sugar and syrup


i've gotta tell you all something


syrup is gross and my entire family heats it up in the microwave and pours it all over their bacon and its weird and gross


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 6, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> i've gotta tell you all something
> 
> 
> syrup is gross and my entire family heats it up in the microwave and pours it all over their bacon and its weird and gross


...that low key kinda sounds good ngl


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 6, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> syrup is gross and my entire family heats it up in the microwave and pours it all over their bacon and its weird and gross


_they what_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 6, 2020)

Is it bad that I think that sounds good? I like sweet and salty stuff


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2020)

I'm not a fan of bacon but i like syrup on specific things. U can't just go putting it on everything tho
well technically u CAN..... but...


----------



## Chris (Sep 6, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> i've gotta tell you all something
> 
> 
> syrup is gross and my entire family heats it up in the microwave and pours it all over their bacon and its weird and gross


Syrup on bacon isn't an unusual flavour combination!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Syrup on bacon isn't an unusual flavour combination!


Really? I thought my family was just nuts like they usually are.


----------



## Seastar (Sep 6, 2020)

Syrup on bacon just sounds wrong to me.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 6, 2020)

tbh I've had syrup on bacon, never purposefully though.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 6, 2020)

I like pancakes but the smell makes me nauseous so that's unfortunate ;v;


----------



## Mick (Sep 6, 2020)

I like pancakes but I always eat too many of them and feel really bad afterwards


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Syrup on bacon isn't an unusual flavour combination!


It sounds really good too. We have a chain cafe that makes treat bacon that’s sweetened. It’s good but it would be better if it was served hot


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 6, 2020)

how are yalls


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> how are yalls


I'm good

_and i can't help but watch christmas specials and christmas music because it's september and I usually start to do that sort of thing if i haven't all ready_


----------



## Mick (Sep 6, 2020)

Tired. Fighting to finish the magazine I am working on. I'd say I am 90% there


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2020)

Fall is OTGW time


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 6, 2020)

_*i completely forgot that disney rickrolled us in 2018*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 6, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> _*i completely forgot that disney rickrolled us in 2018*_


what lmao?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what lmao?


There was an after-credits scene in Wreck It-Ralph 2 where they rickrolled us ((here's the clip))
_can't believe i got rickrolled by disney the day that movie opened : /_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 6, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> There was an after-credits scene in Wreck It-Ralph 2 where they rickrolled us ((here's the clip))
> _can't believe i got rickrolled by disney the day that movie opened : /_


LMAO WHAT


----------



## Seastar (Sep 6, 2020)

Oh yeah... I actually watched that movie to the end lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 6, 2020)

toxapex said:


> Fall is OTGW time


I’m not sure what that means but fall is minting season on Evwirt


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> how are yalls


I'm fighting the urge to invent time travel and kick my past self in the ass


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm fighting the urge to not invent time travel and kick my past self in the ass


understandable honestly


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 6, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> There was an after-credits scene in Wreck It-Ralph 2 where they rickrolled us ((here's the clip))
> _can't believe i got rickrolled by disney the day that movie opened : /_


BRUH LMAO


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m not sure what that means but fall is minting season on Evwirt



OTGW is Over the Garden Wall, a miniseries cartoon from cartoon network. It's very cozy and mysterious and I like watching it in the fall (though now that I think about it, I haven't watched it in a few years.....)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 6, 2020)

toxapex said:


> OTGW is Over the Garden Wall, a miniseries cartoon from cartoon network. It's very cozy and mysterious and I like watching it in the fall (though now that I think about it, I haven't watched it in a few years.....)


 I’m so DUMB I just watched it (Cuz peeps compared my storyline to it) and it’s low key one of my favorite miniseries now


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 6, 2020)

... i reached 3 stars faster than i thought i would...
(all i did was plant 15 flowers and talk to isabelle lol)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 6, 2020)

I’m planning on rewatching OtGW during mid-late October.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 6, 2020)

I might watch OtGW and The Owl House but I kinda dont at the same time hhh


----------



## Seastar (Sep 6, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I might watch OtGW and The Owl House but I kinda dont at the same time hhh


I've watched both of those.


----------



## CitrusCakes (Sep 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m planning on rewatching OtGW during mid-late October.


I def need to rewatch this with my bf. We've both seen it separately years ago but a rewatch together would be magical. It's such an amazing little show


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 6, 2020)

kid cat has been listening to raymond sing for 20 mins now ;v;


----------



## CitrusCakes (Sep 6, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> kid cat has been listening to raymond sing for 20 mins now ;v;


Lol Raymond hosting a full-on concert with a setlist


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 6, 2020)

CitrusCakes said:


> I def need to rewatch this with my bf. We've both seen it separately years ago but a rewatch together would be magical. It's such an amazing little show


And it’s definitely in the style of stories that I love!


----------



## Mick (Sep 6, 2020)

Woohoo, magazine done   felt so good dropping that pen. Now I can finally open my game without worrying about it


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 6, 2020)

lol
i was looking for island flags and came across this beauty


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 6, 2020)

Mick said:


> Woohoo, magazine done   felt so good dropping that pen. Now I can finally open my game without worrying about it


Noice! I’m going to be having dinner in like half an hour and I’ll have some other stuff to do so I won’t be able to open for a while


----------



## Mick (Sep 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Noice! I’m going to be having dinner in like half an hour and I’ll have some other stuff to do so I won’t be able to open for a while



I am very drained right now and I expect to crash in about half an hour. It will have to wait until I am awake some time.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 6, 2020)

I'm gonna go finish that 'painting' of kimono marie. i'll be back in a little while


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 6, 2020)

Mick said:


> I am very drained right now and I expect to crash in about half an hour. It will have to wait until I am awake some time.


I’m staying up late so it’s all good!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 6, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> View attachment 315972
> lol
> i was looking for island flags and came across this beauty


lol I remember that
love it


----------



## Clock (Sep 6, 2020)

I return


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 6, 2020)

Spoiler: Uh



Tap, tap, tap...that was the sound all of our feet were making against the rugged sidewalk. There was no cars or any sort of hustle and bustle that would drown out the sound of our steps. Tap, tap, tap...why were they so loud? Why is it so dark? Why does it seem like suddenly our home was so far? It’s only a ten minute walk yet, it feels like every second is extended and every minute is an hour. “Just keep calm Hoshi you’re freaking yourself out.” I told myself as I took a deep breath trying not to panic. I kept walking along the sidewalk in between my parents trying to keep as close as possible in order to feel safe. I am not so sure why but, I felt as if though something was out here. This night just feels too eerie for something not to be hiding out here. “Mom do you remember the way back home it seems like we have been walking for ages..” I asked my mother it a low hushed tone as I clutched the box of cake Disco had given. “Huh? Yeah of course I do! It was a straight walk to the shop so we’ll go straight the way we came. Quit your worrying Hoshi we’re almost home.” My mother had said in a soft but stern voice. My father said nothing and instead nodded in agreeance of his wife. The aura around us feels so tense as if something had a grip all around around us. We continued our walk for another ten minutes where we finally reached our home. I had never been so happy to return the hole in the wall we called a home. I watched in anticipation as my mom jiggled the handle to the front door of our home. She jiggled and twisted the handle for what seem like forever but, after about five minutes my mom finally got the door open. My mom walked into our house and my dad followed sue. I was just walk into our home but, something had in the distance had caught my eye. It appeared like a white flash of light. I wanted to explore and understand what I just saw but my mom had called inside and a wave of exhaustion had soon washed over me as I stepped inside my home and closed the door behind me.I was too tired to even want to enjoy the cake I was given. I walked over to the small dining room table that was adjacent to our kitchen and placed the box of cake on the table. Once I did that I quickly went to my room and took off my shoes. Once I did that, I plopped onto my bed and closed my eyes waiting for my mind and body to go to sleep. I didn’t even bother to greet Chiho like I usually do. 

    The next morning I had found myself tucked into my bed and my glasses were placed on the night stand that was next to my bed. I don’t even remember putting them there I didn’t think much of it and assumed Chiho took off my glasses in the middle of the night so I wouldn’t break them. I move a lot in my sleep so maybe I tucked myself into bed. Not that it really mattered anyways. I sat up in my bed stretched as I let out a small yawn. I looked at the clock on my night stand and checked the time. It had read seven o’ seven. “That’s a strange to wake up in the morning..”* I thought to myself. “Good morning Hoshi! How did you sleep?” Chiho asked me with a smiling on his face. He floated next to my bed side glowing blue as usual. His arctic chilled somehow filled my heart with warmth. Chiho always had a way of making me feel calm. “Oh I slept well thanks for asking. I’m going to for once go out today on my own. I saw something last night and I wanna see if I’ll find it again.” When I  turned to see his face his color had changed from blue to bright yellow and his mouth and eyes were so wide with shock that if his face were any wider all of the world could see his face. “You’re going to go outside on your own and actually mingle with humans?” Asked in a surprised tone of voice. “Well I’m going to try to avoid the humans but, yes I’ll be going out today I have to know what that flash of light was. I may never find it but I must at least try to go to the location I last saw it. I don’t know why but I feel drawn to that light and I must find out what it is.” I had explained to Chiho. His color had changed back to its original shade of blue. I hopped out of bed put on my glasses and headed for my bathroom. While in my bathroom I did my dailies. I brushed my teeth, washed my face, took off my old clothes and put on new ones. This time I had chosen a simple purple sweatshirt and slapped on a different set of shorts and socks. Once I had gotten dressed I brushed my hair a bit checked to make sure my fang hadn’t chipped grabbed my phone from my nightstand and went out of my room. I didn’t even bother to say anything to my parents. I figured since I had my phone with me I’d called them if I needed them. I slipped on my sneakers I had left by the door the night before and braced myself to face the outside world all on my own. 

    I had walked along the path I we were on last night. I figured I’d follow it since I saw the flash just ahead of our house. I wasn’t sure why but, I was determined to find that light. The more I thought about it the more I wanted to find it. I attempted to keep my profile low which, shouldn’t be so hard since I’m so short. Even still, I threw on the hood of my hoodie just to make extra sure no one would notice me. This path seemed way less scary during the day. The humans were talking, laughing, and walking all around me it all sounded so loud and strange however, oddly enough it was still better than the dead silence of night. The loud sounds made me realize how much I hate dead silence even if the sounds were of humans. I continued to walk along the sidewalk and I yet to see that flash of light I saw last night. Maybe it was a one time thing but, even still I was determined to see that light again. I kept walking and walking for what seemed like awhile but when I checked the time on my phone it had only been fifteen minutes. I shoved my phone back into my hoodie pocket and as I did I looked down at the ground and noticed that a rabbit had appeared at my feet. “Was that always there?” I thought to myself as I eyeballed the animal. I hated animals I wanted to kick the thing away but I knew if I did that it would start a commotion among the humans. I instead, stood there watching it waiting for it to go away. It sat in front of my feet for a second then started to hop along the sidewalk. I followed and watched as the strange creature kept hopping along the sidewalk. The rabbit kept hopping along sniffing the concrete ever so often. I took out my phone and took a picture of it. Though I hated animals I still wanted to keep a record of all the strange things this planet had to offer in case I ever get to go back home to my planet and show my pictures to the other Galaticans I knew. 

    I had followed this rabbit for about twenty or so minutes seeing if it would lead me to anything that could have related to the flash of light I was last night but, it had seemed this idea was a bust. It led me to no where and on top of that when I looked up for second and looked back down the rabbit had disappeared from my feet. “Strange..it was just here..” I thought to myself looking around for the creature. Unfortunately the creature could not be found. I let out a disappointed sigh hoping that thing would lead me to something. At least no humans had noticed me yet now that would mess everything up. Exhausted from my walk I sat on down on the side walk against a wall of an old building trying to catch my breath a bit. I pulled out my phone once again and checked the time and to keep my face from being seen. However, I saw that same flash of light that I saw last night in the corner of my right eye. I quickly got up and followed after the light I saw trying not to lose it. I ran as fast and as hard as I could clutching my phone in my hands. I did not want to lose this light but in an instant the light had gone behind me and disappeared. I was so upset. I was right there and it just goes away it led me to nothing but something had caught my attention it was a tall man whose skin was as rich as milk chocolate and his hair was long and beautiful like a blanket of snow but there was one thing about the man and it was the fact that fluffy white rabbit ears sprung from the top of his head. I walked a bit closer to get a better view of him but not too close, I didn’t want him to notice me. The man walked just before the edge of the sidewalk and looked down at the ground for a second and just as he looked up he spotted me I wanted to run away but the unique qualities of his eyes compelled me to stay where I stood for a moment. I studied his eyes for a bit and noticed that the left one had lacked a pupil and was replaced with a white crescent moon that floated in the deep red blood pool of his eye and as for the right it was just silver with nothing in it.  His eyes looked so dead yet something about them were mesmerizing to look at. In a quick second my eyes had drifted to his lips as I watched him mouth the words “stop me” and in that moment the whole world seemed to have slowed down as I watch the the man step into the road in front of a moving car and in that same moment I had somehow moved my feet from the spot I was in before and ended up behind the man and pushing him out the way of the car taking his place of being hit. I remembered that right before I was hit I looked down and saw something that gave away the man's identity. He had a tail but not a tail of an animal no it was a tail of a creature far more sinister. His tail was skinny and black with a heart shaped pointed end upon seeing that I realized that man was never alive to begin with and that this whole thing looked as if though I was attempting suicide. All of this was to bring attention to me and expose who I really am. I couldn't even tell what was happening in this sequence of events all I could hear was the muffled screams of the humans but, I couldn't tell if they were screaming because they saw a young boy attempt suicide or the fact that they knew I wasn't human. Upon feeling the impact of the car I was prepared to face death. There was no way I was coming out of this alive.


 can someone read this and tell me what they think?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 6, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Spoiler: Uh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think it's good!

and i didn't finish the art because i find that i can't sit and draw for as long as i used to ;v;


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 6, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> i think it's good!
> 
> and i didn't finish the art because i find that i can't sit and draw for as long as i used to ;v;


Oh thanks! It's just a part of my novel. I hardly sit long enough to draw,, hh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 6, 2020)

I wanna make a comic eventually but class has me tied up


----------



## Clock (Sep 6, 2020)

House of mirrors look a bit hard, but I will go over looking for many images again and getting it incorrect as far as I know.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> House of mirrors look a bit hard, but I will go over looking for many images again and getting it incorrect as far as I know.


I’m glad you’re trying it out; it hurts my brain lol


----------



## Clock (Sep 6, 2020)

I kind of enjoy it even though I got 2 wrong.


----------



## Seastar (Sep 6, 2020)

I couldn't do a single one of the mirrors...


----------



## Clock (Sep 6, 2020)

I guess it’s easy for some and hard for some...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I guess it’s easy for some and hard for some...


Oy the only ones that clicked really were yoshi and whispy woods


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 6, 2020)

I did the bad and didn't realize there were three characters


----------



## Ichiban (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 6, 2020)

I have done the possible and lost for the 92473rd time in mario party 5 :,)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 6, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 316099


I don’t know the reference and I’m not entirely sure if I want to


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 6, 2020)

Mmmmmod Pizza in the park

	Post automatically merged: Sep 6, 2020

Yo wtf my sister picked a neighbors’ house lock with a paper plate


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 6, 2020)

None of my cat villagers may not seem like they'd fit my island theme
but their vibes give me the same vibes that I had when I lived in the countryside so : |


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 6, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> None of my cat villagers may not seem like they'd fit my island theme
> but their vibes give me the same vibes that I had when I lived in the countryside so : |


Yea Accountant cat kinda clashes with Evwirt but that’s what makes it funny


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 6, 2020)

Updated my siggy, the truth must come out


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Updated my siggy, the truth must come out


I can't believe they're your best friend and not me ive been tricked, backstabbed and possibly bamboozled


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Updated my siggy, the truth must come out


Good pick. A bit disappointed that it wasn’t me but who you chose definitely deserves it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I can't believe they're your best friend and not me ive been tricked, backstabbed and possibly bamboozled





Your Local Wild Child said:


> Good pick. A bit disappointed that it wasn’t me but who you chose definitely deserves it


I'm sorry guys :C 

I just have a lot of past with this friend, they both ate a bee and killed a lawnmower which are both signs of friendship


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I'm sorry guys :C
> 
> I just have a lot of past with this friend, they both ate a bee and killed a lawnmower which are both signs of friendship


I know that eating bees is a sign of true friendship so I completely understand


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I know that eating bees is a sign of true friendship so I completely understand


Yeah 

I hope I can be as good a friend as them, I've only ever eaten a wasp so I'm low tier


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Yeah
> 
> I hope I can be as good a friend as them, I've only ever eaten a wasp so I'm low tier


Ah, wasps only go and sting me. Thankfully they don’t go for my eyes in this form


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ah, wasps only go and sting me. Thankfully they don’t go for my eyes in this form


...Are you okay?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ...Are you okay?


Yup I’ve gained a resistance to wasp venom lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yup I’ve gained a resistance to wasp venom lol


I wouldn't call that okay, I'd call that too many times stung


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I wouldn't call that okay, I'd call that too many times stung


It means that I’m impervious to non-Evwirtian wasps once I escape!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It means that I’m impervious to non-Evwirtian wasps once I escape!


please consult your nearby licensed doctor


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 6, 2020)

kurb isplaying roblox


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 316175
> kurb isplaying roblox


tell him to get stick bugged


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> please consult your nearby licensed doctor


They don’t take feral children but they MIGHT take a murder deer


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> They don’t take feral children but they MIGHT take a murder deer


but that's feral childist ill cancel them on Twitterdotcom


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> but that's feral childist ill cancel them on Twitterdotcom


They aren’t on Twitter

	Post automatically merged: Sep 6, 2020

Messages move the quickest via passenger pigeon


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> They aren’t on Twitter


libraryhead dot com


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> libraryhead dot com


Information moves quickest via passenger pigeons, smoke signals, Spotify playlists and webkinz trading rooms


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Information moves quickest via passenger pigeons, smoke signals, Spotify playlists and webkinz trading rooms


looks like I'm gonna have to commit arson


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> looks like I'm gonna have to commit arson


Smoke signals not full on wildfires


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Smoke signals not full on wildfires


both work though


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> both work though


But not really tho you need some expertise to make a good signal and as soon as you make a massive fire the signal will be incomprehensible


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But not really tho you need some expertise to make a good signal and as soon as you make a massive fire the signal will be incomprehensible


Fine ill try pigeon carrier and THEN commit arson

	Post automatically merged: Sep 6, 2020

@Pinkshade is BACKKK


----------



## Pinkshade (Sep 6, 2020)

That I am-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 6, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> That I am-


was the river too deep


----------



## Pinkshade (Sep 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> was the river too deep


Yeah I drowned a couple times but god won’t let me die so here I am


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 6, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Yeah I drowned a couple times but god won’t let me die so here I am


darn I felt that


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 6, 2020)

Wait weren’t you stuck in Walmart


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 6, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> That I am-


it’s pinkshade!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 6, 2020)

she finally came back


----------



## Pinkshade (Sep 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wait weren’t you stuck in Walmart


Bold of you to assume there are no rivers in Walmart or alternatively that there are no Walmart’s in LEGO city


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 6, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Bold of you to assume there are no rivers in Walmart or alternatively that there are no Walmart’s in LEGO city


Ma'am this is a Wendys


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 6, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Bold of you to assume there are no rivers in Walmart or alternatively that there are no Walmart’s in LEGO city


I mean there is a river in the Walmart I know but I thought that was an Evwirt thing


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 6, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> That I am-


YAY


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 6, 2020)

p ink do you have discord


----------



## Pinkshade (Sep 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Ma'am this is a Wendys


That it is :0


Your Local Wild Child said:


> I mean there is a river in the Walmart I know but I thought that was an Evwirt thing


A bold assumption indeed

	Post automatically merged: Sep 6, 2020



Enxssi said:


> p ink do you have discord


Yeet


----------



## Clock (Sep 6, 2020)

So both walmart and lego city?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 6, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> A bold assumption indeed


It’s the only place I can get I can’t believe it’s not butter


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 6, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> That it is :0
> 
> A bold assumption indeed
> 
> ...


just kidding its an IHOP get stick bugged


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 6, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> That it is :0
> 
> A bold assumption indeed
> 
> ...


yeet


----------



## Pinkshade (Sep 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> So both walmart and lego city?


Yes


Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s the only place I can get I can’t believe it’s not butter


ew monster

	Post automatically merged: Sep 6, 2020



Saltyy said:


> just kidding its an IHOP get stick bugged


I have been betrayed and will never recover


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 6, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> ew monster


It keeps wendigos from eating me


----------



## Pinkshade (Sep 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It keeps wendigos from eating me


Still gross bet


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 6, 2020)

I’m gona frend pink on switch


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 6, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Yes
> 
> ew monster
> 
> ...


Sorry, it had to be done 
wait till I reveal its a waffle house


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 6, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Still gross bet


I haven’t been eaten yet.

also I’ve been trapped as a deer for the past week or so send help


----------



## Pinkshade (Sep 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Sorry, it had to be done
> wait till I reveal its a waffle house


_Jokes on you it’s a Trader Joe’s_

	Post automatically merged: Sep 6, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I haven’t been eaten yet.
> 
> also I’ve been trapped as a deer for the past week or so send help


Hahaha
No


----------



## Clock (Sep 6, 2020)

Traders Joe could be a Walmart in disguise


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 6, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _Jokes on you it’s a Trader Joe’s_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 6, 2020
> 
> ...


NO 

IT CANT BE

MY LIFE IS A LIE *faints really dramatically*


----------



## Pinkshade (Sep 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> NO
> 
> IT CANT BE
> 
> MY LIFE IS A LIE *faints really dramatically*


_Accept thy fate_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 6, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Hahaha
> No


Why? Everyone in Evwirt keeps making deer puns and I can’t get Olive Garden


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 6, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _Accept thy fate_


jokes on you

I have the almighty object known as a flamethrower

watch me commit arson


----------



## Pinkshade (Sep 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Why? Everyone in Evwirt keeps making deer puns and I can’t get Olive Garden


Puns are great and Olive Garden no longer has unlimited breadsticks so it’s not worth it friend

	Post automatically merged: Sep 6, 2020



Saltyy said:


> jokes on you
> 
> I have the almighty object known as a flamethrower
> 
> watch me commit arson


_C-can I join _


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 6, 2020)

@Pinkshade things have changed since you left


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 6, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Puns are great and Olive Garden no longer has unlimited breadsticks so it’s not worth it friend
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 6, 2020
> 
> ...


hell yea its a free for all 

us versus the building


----------



## Pinkshade (Sep 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> @Pinkshade things have changed since you left


:0 character development


Saltyy said:


> hell yea its a free for all
> 
> us versus the building


finally a sport I’m good at


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 6, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> :0 character development
> 
> finally a sport I’m good at


yeetus the state of this building that isn't burning or smoking


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 6, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> :0 character development


most of us went to discord


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 6, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Puns are great and Olive Garden no longer has unlimited breadsticks so it’s not worth it friend


I also miss my thumbs and I can’t even look slightly intimidating now


----------



## Pinkshade (Sep 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> most of us went to discord


*Does this mean the takeover has begun*

	Post automatically merged: Sep 6, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I also miss my thumbs and I can’t even look slightly intimidating now


You can people overlook deer can bite


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 6, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *Does this mean the takeover has begun*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 6, 2020
> 
> ...


Nooo please don't join them


----------



## Pinkshade (Sep 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Nooo please don't join them


The deer biting or discord


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 6, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> You can people overlook deer can bite


I know that I have teeth designed to bite but look at me now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 6, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> The deer biting or discord


Discord don't leave us


----------



## Pinkshade (Sep 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I know that I have teeth designed to bite but look at me nowView attachment 316212


Ah I see the problem here
_You are a *coward*_


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 6, 2020)

I'm going to disappear again even though i've been gone forever

i need to play wii cheer 2 i can't help myself ;v;
my inner 2009-2010 4yo self is shining through again


----------



## Pinkshade (Sep 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Discord don't leave us


So is it still a go for biting people or-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 6, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> So is it still a go for biting people or-


Yeah ill join in on that


----------



## Clock (Sep 6, 2020)

I've been on both and its not a hassle


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 6, 2020)

I’m not biting anyone anyways that’s gross


----------



## Pinkshade (Sep 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m not biting anyone anyways that’s gross


*Coward*


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 6, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *Does this mean the takeover has begun*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 6, 2020
> 
> ...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m not biting anyone anyways that’s gross


is it tho?


----------



## Pinkshade (Sep 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 316216


Lovely


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 6, 2020)

biting people, especially if they scream, is satisfying


----------



## Pinkshade (Sep 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> biting people, especially if they scream, is satisfying


Finally someone gets it


----------



## Ace Marvel (Sep 6, 2020)

Hi dwellers I come in peace, I made you this sign, hope you like it.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 6, 2020)

Anyways I’ve gotten used to having hooves but it’s still a pain to do a lot stuff AND I got spammed with horses yesterday when I complained about it


----------



## Ichiban (Sep 6, 2020)

Ace Marvel said:


> Hi dwellers I come in peace, I made you this sign, hope you like it.
> View attachment 316219


thats amazing lol

if only we had this a few months ago


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 6, 2020)

Ace Marvel said:


> Hi dwellers I come in peace, I made you this sign, hope you like it.
> View attachment 316219


:0
thank you so much I love it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 6, 2020)

Ace Marvel said:


> Hi dwellers I come in peace, I made you this sign, hope you like it.
> View attachment 316219


woah 

we gladly accept this token of friendship


----------



## Clock (Sep 6, 2020)

Hmm...
Maybe the OP can edit the intro post and add it.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 6, 2020)

Ace Marvel said:


> Hi dwellers I come in peace, I made you this sign, hope you like it.
> View attachment 316219


At least you caught my spirit even if my body is a deer there...

amazing work btw!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Hmm...
> Maybe the OP can edit the intro post and add it.


Its Mick I believe


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Hmm...
> Maybe the OP can edit the intro post and add it.


@Mick


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Hmm...
> Maybe the OP can edit the intro post and add it.


@Mick do you think you can do that?


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 6, 2020)

Ace Marvel said:


> Hi dwellers I come in peace, I made you this sign, hope you like it.
> View attachment 316219


that's amazing holy crap


----------



## Pinkshade (Sep 6, 2020)

Okay first off 10/10 art

second why does everyone have the same banner is this a cult


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Okay first off 10/10 art
> 
> second why does everyone have the same banner is this a cult


The backdrops? The staff decided to make a site-wide sleep cult for 4 weeks


----------



## Ace Marvel (Sep 7, 2020)

Glad you liked it!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 7, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Okay first off 10/10 art
> 
> second why does everyone have the same banner is this a cult


Same banner?


----------



## Pinkshade (Sep 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Same banner?


Idk what it’s called because I’m dumb lol-


Your Local Wild Child said:


> The backdrops? The staff decided to make a site-wide sleep cult for 4 weeks


understandable have a nice day


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Same banner?


backdrop


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 7, 2020)

Ayo Pinkshade!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 7, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Idk what it’s called because I’m dumb lol-
> 
> understandable have a nice day


Its an add-on that's discontinued


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> understandable have a nice day


That’s why I’m a sleeping deer right now. Once it’s over imma probably change to the one I posted earlier


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 7, 2020)

Ace Marvel said:


> Hi dwellers I come in peace, I made you this sign, hope you like it.
> View attachment 316219


_Yo dude that is awesome_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

And pinkshade you’ll be happy to know I have been doing deer steppy for a while


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Sep 7, 2020)

This place, it’s the remains of a hopeful time


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> This place, it’s the remains of a hopeful time


R.I.P lptpw


----------



## Pinkshade (Sep 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> And pinkshade you’ll be happy to know I have been doing deer steppy for a while


_You better be_

	Post automatically merged: Sep 7, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> This place, it’s the remains of a hopeful time


F


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

Fall’s been aight tho; I’ve gotten most of the diys rounded up!


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> This place, it’s the remains of a hopeful time


its a ghost town...thread...
it’s a ghost thread now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> its a ghost town...thread...
> it’s a ghost thread now


boo

I am spoopy


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> boo
> 
> I am spoopy


AH


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> AH


am I spoopy now?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> its a ghost town...thread...
> it’s a ghost thread now


I mean it just livened up now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 7, 2020)

boo I'm taxes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> boo I'm taxes


You’re not allowed in Evwirt now cuz the ruler evades taxes


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 7, 2020)

am I spoopy inmate

I want be spoop


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> am I spoopy inmate
> 
> I want be spoop


cower before the wrath of taxes


----------



## Clock (Sep 7, 2020)

I wonder if I should have another dessert or save it for later.


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> cower before the wrath of taxes


;~;
tsundere can't handle taxes, I gotta find more spoopy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I wonder if I should have another dessert or save it for later.


Save it for breakfast lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ;~;
> tsundere can't handle taxes, I gotta find more spoopy


I can become even spoopier


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 7, 2020)

I hav be spoopy

does this look like the face of mercy? NO


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I hav be spoopy
> 
> does this look like the face of mercy? NO


It better not be taxes if you ever want to travel to Evwirt


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I hav be spoopy
> 
> does this look like the face of mercy? NO


haha rookie I can kill off all your favorite characters and do them no justice haha key word justice :C 

rip


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> haha rookie I can kill off all your favorite characters and do them no justice haha key word justice :C
> 
> rip


how cute....
but you don't have Kirby!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> how cute....
> but you don't have Kirby!


did you just call the death cute


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> did you just call the death cute


*YES 
GRUBY DOES NOT FEAR DEATH*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> how cute....
> but you don't have Kirby!


Oh no you’ve become extra cursed that’s a way to scare off a Bigfoot


----------



## Clock (Sep 7, 2020)

I'll save it for dinner.
I just put oreos in the freezer, this time its strawberry cream oreos.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

I had ice cream sammiches for dessert


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 7, 2020)

Oh nice, I had toast and ice cream


----------



## Clock (Sep 7, 2020)

I had ice cream earlier, so... 
I guess I'll eat the oreos I froze for dessert.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

Oof speaking of treats we have to take a picture of us with food but the only thing I eat is grass and forest stew


----------



## Clock (Sep 7, 2020)

I see...
So deers can't eat sweets


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I see...
> So deers can't eat sweets


I mean I can but none of the gnomes will allow me to have a popsicle


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *YES
> GRUBY DOES NOT FEAR DEATH*


prepare to be executed


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 7, 2020)

ae


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ae


I'm crying...

So motivational


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> prepare to be executed


my power is only at 1% mortal


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> my power is only at 1% mortal


Oh? Your coming right to me?


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Oh? Your coming right to me?


I can't beat the **** out of you without coming closer


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

Y’all’s are getting more and more cursed now lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I can't beat the **** out of you without coming closer


bold of you to assume I won't just go backwards


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> bold of you to assume I won't just go backwards


bold of you to assume I'm not behind you


----------



## Clock (Sep 7, 2020)

Did I almost hear a jjba reference here


----------



## toxapex (Sep 7, 2020)

I've never even heard of the Jojo's Bizarre Adventure: Stardust Crusaders Egypt Arc-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

The amount of deer that get inside homes is amazing


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> This place, it’s the remains of a hopeful time



At first glace I thought you said "this place reminds me of a hopeful time" and I legit was like tf are you even on


----------



## Ichiban (Sep 7, 2020)

its a husk of its former glory, theres still some pioneers here at least


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

I can barely draw hair to save my life lol


----------



## Clock (Sep 7, 2020)

Drawing males is hard for me, I attempted to do one, but it looked really ugly.


----------



## Mick (Sep 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> @Mick do you think you can do that?



Yup, I still can! Will do that later  It looks amazing!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

I prefer drawing critters over people lol


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 7, 2020)

just realized that in @Antonio ‘s papa Louie danganronpa post Nagito is wearing crocs


----------



## Antonio (Sep 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 316261
> just realized that in @Antonio ‘s papa Louie danganronpa post Nagito is wearing crocs


all I ever wear are crocs


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

I gotta go to bed. I’ll see y’all in the morning!


----------



## Antonio (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 7, 2020)

I'm back from Wii Cheer 2

It was such a nostalgia trip. I haven't played it seriously in 10 years.
_i cried tears of joy when i saw the tutorial lady_


----------



## Clock (Sep 7, 2020)

I return


----------



## Mick (Sep 7, 2020)

@Ace Marvel I put the thingy in the opening post. It's lovely, thanks for the gift! <3


----------



## Seastar (Sep 7, 2020)

Well, uh... I guess I'm here now?
Aaaaa the Mario Maker Inkling sprite in the banner I-


----------



## Mick (Sep 7, 2020)

Welcome!
there's no astronaut/bear in there  (I'm kidding it looks fantastic)

I really don't feel like going to the store right now but the alternative is hunger...


----------



## Clock (Sep 7, 2020)

House of mirrors looks pretty hard
I tried outlining, but I didn't get a good result from google.
Maybe I should look at it harder


----------



## Mick (Sep 7, 2020)

I haven't even attempted it yet. Don't know if I will


----------



## Clock (Sep 7, 2020)

Looks really hard, but I want to try guessing for it...
I already used my brain for today for schoolwork and the decoding so I think I should take a break for now...


----------



## Chris (Sep 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> Welcome!
> there's no astronaut/bear in there  (I'm kidding it looks fantastic)
> 
> I really don't feel like going to the store right now but the alternative is hunger...



Go buy food! 

Although I totally cheated and just threw frozen sausage rolls in the oven for lunch.


----------



## Mick (Sep 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Go buy food!
> 
> Although I totally cheated and just threw frozen sausage rolls in the oven for lunch.



I'm making a list, and checking it twice~

I probably will toss some simple and or microwavable food in there


----------



## Seastar (Sep 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Go buy food!
> 
> Although I totally cheated and just threw frozen sausage rolls in the oven for lunch.


If I knew how to use the oven I would totally do that too, But I'm too scared of it plus this oven is really old so uh yikes.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

Mornin’! I have a leftover cinnamon roll from yesterday that imma have for breakfast


----------



## Mick (Sep 7, 2020)

Well, my food problem is also solved. I'm not going to starve today!


----------



## Antonio (Sep 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> Well, my food problem is also solved. I'm not going to starve today!


Yeah!!!!


----------



## Chris (Sep 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> Well, my food problem is also solved. I'm not going to starve today!



Good. Starving isn't allowed.


----------



## Seastar (Sep 7, 2020)

Where did this pile of leaves near my Resident Services come from? I swear it wasn't there earlier... I spoke to Label...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Good. Starving isn't allowed.


But what happens if I can’t find any food out in the forest?


----------



## Mick (Sep 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Where did this pile of leaves near my Resident Services come from? I swear it wasn't there earlier... I spoke to Label...



My guess is from the trees, to be honest



Your Local Wild Child said:


> But what happens if I can’t find any food out in the forest?



Then you go around asking the neighbours!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> My guess is from the trees, to be honest
> 
> 
> 
> Then you go around asking the neighbours!


The neighbors aren’t too fond of me...

	Post automatically merged: Sep 7, 2020




Also accountant cat taught me how to sleep


----------



## Mick (Sep 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> The neighbors aren’t too fond of me...
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 7, 2020
> 
> View attachment 316398Also accountant cat taught me how to sleep



Then eat the neighbours!
Sleep is one of my favourite reactions


----------



## Seastar (Sep 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> Then eat the neighbours!
> Sleep is one of my favourite reactions


I highly recommend *not *eating any neighbors.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> Then eat the neighbours!
> Sleep is one of my favourite reactions


Then I won’t be allowed in any restaurants! Not to mention that that’s cannibalism 

I use it during meteor showers lol


----------



## Chris (Sep 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But what happens if I can’t find any food out in the forest?



I suggest eating your neighbours.


----------



## Mick (Sep 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I highly recommend *not *eating any neighbors.





Vrisnem said:


> I suggest eating your neighbours.



Getting mixed messages here


----------



## Seastar (Sep 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I suggest eating your neighbours.


Why are you and Mick both saying to eat neighbors??


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I suggest eating your neighbours.


Not you too! I don’t wanna be blacklisted from red lobster


----------



## Mick (Sep 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Why are you and Mick both saying to eat neighbors??



Why are you saying not to? First the candy, now the neighbours...


----------



## Seastar (Sep 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> Why are you saying not to? First the candy, now the neighbours...


Oh no, you still remember the cursed candy...
Why would you eat something that can talk and think the same way you do? How would you feel if _*you*_ were eaten?
Oh no, this feels extra cursed because I got cooked in a group chat a few days ago-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> Why are you saying not to? First the candy, now the neighbours...


I’m not a full murder deer mind you I’m not eating my neighbors


----------



## Mick (Sep 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh no, you still remember the cursed candy...
> Why would you eat something that can talk and think the same way you do? How would you feel if _*you*_ were eaten?
> Oh no, this feels extra cursed because I got cooked in a group chat a few days ago-



Of course I remember, I miss the candy. And Rin's free candy van.  
I'd feel a little hurt probably? And not much after that, I guess.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

Oy lets just say I’m not eating anyone sapient. 


Here’s some murder deer running around NOT eating people


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 7, 2020)

Good morning

Time to kick out some villagers (that is going to take forever...)


----------



## Seastar (Sep 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> Of course I remember, I miss the candy. And Rin's free candy van.
> I'd feel a little hurt probably? And not much after that, I guess.


But would you _*want*_ to be eaten?


----------



## Mick (Sep 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> But would you _*want*_ to be eaten?



Of course not! But that's just how nature is, so there would be no hard feelings


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> Of course not! But that's just how nature is, so there would be no hard feelings


I’m pretty sure anything that can both think like you AND wants to eat you is NOT natural...


----------



## Mick (Sep 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m pretty sure anything that can both think like you AND wants to eat you is NOT natural...



It doesn't have to think like me for me to be able to understand it


----------



## Seastar (Sep 7, 2020)

Okaaaay I'm going to go now...
Because I'm literally calamari with octopus filling and this conversation is dangerous


----------



## Mick (Sep 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okaaaay I'm going to go now...
> Because I'm literally calamari with octopus filling and this conversation is dangerous



It's safe though! Like I said, I've been to the store. I have candy.


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 316425


Oy I saw a virus video that had that picture as one of the things it could put on your screen (while accompanied by creepy music)


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 7, 2020)

Well that was easy, i got Hugh to leave first try within 5 minutes o_o


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Well that was easy, i got Hugh to leave first try within 5 minutes o_o


Who are you going to get to replace him?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Who are you going to get to replace him?


Either Bones or Deirdre. Found some cool people who are giving me my dreamies for a bit of tbt.
I'm moving in Rosie last since she's a bit easier to move in since I have her amiibo card.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Either Bones or Deirdre. Found some cool people who are giving me my dreamies for a bit of tbt.
> I'm moving in Rosie last since she's a bit easier to move in since I have her amiibo card.


Go with Deirdre she’s awesome! I had her as a starter but moved her so I can get her in her actual house. Funny thing is I had bones in my camp but I didn’t want him cuz he’s not a deer lol


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 7, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Either Bones or Deirdre. Found some cool people who are giving me my dreamies for a bit of tbt.
> I'm moving in Rosie last since she's a bit easier to move in since I have her amiibo card.


Finally someone who likes Bones

Definitely go Bones


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Go with Deirdre she’s awesome! I had her as a starter but moved her so I can get her in her actual house. Funny thing is I had bones in my camp but I didn’t want him cuz he’s not a deer lol


She really is awesome! She was in my very first New Leaf town that I shared with all of my siblings (back in 2012-2013 ish when we were tiny idiots) and she's a sweetheart.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

I’m also biased towards deer villagers (for obvious reasons)


----------



## Seastar (Sep 7, 2020)

2013 was when I graduated high school...
Aaaaaaa why do I feel old?


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> 2013 was when I graduated high school...
> Aaaaaaa why do I feel old?


because you are


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> 2013 was when I graduated high school...
> Aaaaaaa why do I feel old?


its okay i felt old last night (i'm not old at all) when i was playing wii cheer 2 last night (mainly for nostalgia reasons and its kinda fun not gonna lie)
that was relavent 11-10 years ago when i was 4... dang
has it really been that long since i was in preschool?


----------



## Seastar (Sep 7, 2020)

Preschool for me was like 1999- 
What-


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 7, 2020)

aaagh i'm not sure if i should kick out kid cat so i can get his original house but i'm not sure ;v;


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Preschool for me was like 1999-
> What-


I was still In Mississippi in 1999 lol


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 7, 2020)

i didn't exist in 1999
i wish i was since my generation sucks and i hate it ;v;


----------



## Seastar (Sep 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I was still In Mississippi in 1999 lol


Wait wha-
You're old too?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wait wha-
> You're old too?


Not as old as you but yes-


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 7, 2020)

i'm probably the only person here who has barely even started going to high school ;v;

	Post automatically merged: Sep 7, 2020

i just realized i time traveled to the day i left california and it's making me sad because that was 10 years ago ;v;


----------



## Mick (Sep 7, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> i didn't exist in 1999
> i wish i was since my generation sucks and i hate it ;v;



Don't worry about it, there's not that much of a difference


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> Don't worry about it, there's not that much of a difference


Yea I’m in that 10 year zone where I’m not sure if I’m in gen z or a millennial


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 7, 2020)

I'm definitely Gen z
But late Gen Z people suck...
I'm a weird in betweener of a 2000's kid and Early 2010's kid since I definitely only really grew up with 2000's suff because of my older siblings (plus it was before everything stated going down hill)

and I have zero regrets growing up with that kind of stuff since looking at mid-late 2010's...
definitely not my cup of tea


----------



## Seastar (Sep 7, 2020)

Ehhh I'm weird and some of the things I'm into probably aren't aimed at my generation lol
Well I mean like Splatoon came out when I was already an adult sooooooo


----------



## Mick (Sep 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea I’m in that 10 year zone where I’m not sure if I’m in gen z or a millennial



I think the most accepted definitions place the division around 1995/1996. But the funny thing about trying to define generations by year is that, like horoscopes, you end up with complete and utter nonsense because people are not defined by whether they were born a bit earlier or later  It's a gradual transition and not a hard line.

I'm also not sure where I'd fall


----------



## Seastar (Sep 7, 2020)

I just looked it up and I'm unsure where I am since I was born at the very end of this:


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 7, 2020)

i'm just going to sit here in my corner now

clearly i don't fit into this conversation ;v;


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> I think the most accepted definitions place the division around 1995/1996. But the funny thing about trying to define generations by year is that, like horoscopes, you end up with complete and utter nonsense because people are not defined by whether they were born a bit earlier or later  It's a gradual transition and not a hard line.
> 
> I'm also not sure where I'd fall


I guess by those perimeters I’d be gen z then


----------



## Seastar (Sep 7, 2020)

Am I supposed to relate more to this- It was literally the last month of 1994 hhhhhh


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 7, 2020)

is this really what they call us if they don't use gen z? ewww


----------



## Seastar (Sep 7, 2020)

iGen... iPod
Thanks, I hate it.


----------



## Mick (Sep 7, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> i'm just going to sit here in my corner now
> 
> clearly i don't fit into this conversation ;v;



Shush, let the adults talk 

I guess I'd be gen z then. Also if anyone ever tries to call me igen they are going to have a fight. Those ****ty overpriced products are actually best fit for older people who can't deal with any complexity or troubleshooting


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> Shush, let the adults talk
> 
> I guess I'd be gen z then. Also if anyone ever tries to call me igen they are going to have a fight. Those ****ty overpriced products are actually best fit for older people who can't deal with any complexity or troubleshooting


I use an iPhone but I’ve kept my same SE for four years. The only way I’m “upgrading” is if this one just dies


----------



## Seastar (Sep 7, 2020)

I'm still like... the only one in my family who has never owned a mobile phone hhhhhhh
It makes me feel weirdly out of place, but I really don't need one.


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 7, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> i'm probably the only person here who has barely even started going to high school ;v;
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 7, 2020
> 
> i just realized i time traveled to the day i left california and it's making me sad because that was 10 years ago ;v;


starting high school tomorrow you're not the only one


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 7, 2020)

oh ok

i'm going to my 2006 corner


----------



## Mick (Sep 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I use an iPhone but I’ve kept my same SE for four years. The only way I’m “upgrading” is if this one just dies



That's the way to do it. Don't get me wrong, they work fine - especially if all your devices are apple things, because then everything will obviously always work well together because every part of it is owned by the same company.

The people buying the newest of the apple stuff are just being materialistic an I'm convinced that the older generations would do the same (actually I know they _are_ doing the same) so naming an entire generation after a major brand is just kinda dumb  I mean we didn't name the older generations after cigarette brands either



DinosaurDumpster said:


> oh ok
> 
> i'm going to my 2006 corner



You get your own corner? Sweet :0


----------



## Seastar (Sep 7, 2020)

2006?
Hhhhhh I kinda miss my Neopets phase


----------



## Mick (Sep 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> 2006?
> Hhhhhh I kinda miss my Neopets phase



My neopets account got banned at some point for refreshing too hard in the shops.  Don't know the password anymore either so guess I'm never getting that back. Which is alright at this point, it's not as great as it once was


----------



## Seastar (Sep 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> My neopets account got banned at some point for refreshing too hard in the shops.  Don't know the password anymore either so guess I'm never getting that back. Which is alright at this point, it's not as great as it once was


Yeah, I'm probably never getting my interest in playing back... 
I still try to collect the irl plushies, but that kinda isn't the same...


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 7, 2020)

I barely played Neopets

I played Nick. com, Girls Go Games, Club Penguin, Jumpstart 3D Virtual World, Webkinz, and Moshi Monsters.
_and those old CD-ROM Disney Interactive games that i miss so much ;v;_


----------



## Mick (Sep 7, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I barely played Neopets
> 
> I played Nick. com, Girls Go Games, Club Penguin, Jumpstart 3D Virtual World, Webkinz, and Moshi Monsters.
> _and those old CD-ROM Disney Interactive games that i miss so much ;v;_



Club Penguin was so good :')


----------



## Seastar (Sep 7, 2020)

Yeah, I miss Club Penguin...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 7, 2020)

Oof I think ill sit this chat out, never played any of these I'm a fetus


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 7, 2020)

Yeah.. every summer my mom bought me the 3-month membership

_which meant my entire summer was GONE._


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> That's the way to do it. Don't get me wrong, they work fine - especially if all your devices are apple things, because then everything will obviously always work well together because every part of it is owned by the same company.
> 
> The people buying the newest of the apple stuff are just being materialistic an I'm convinced that the older generations would do the same (actually I know they _are_ doing the same) so naming an entire generation after a major brand is just kinda dumb  I mean we didn't name the older generations after cigarette brands either


Yea I got the whole not replacing stuff until it breaks thing from my parents. We had a washer/dryer set that was older than I am (we JUST replaced them last year and this year because they eventually broke down)! My parents had to eventually get 7s because their phones broke and they have a lot more problems with them.
I couldn’t imagine replacing these every 6 months just to get a SLIGHTLY better camera or screen. If I wanna take good pictures I’ll use my dedicated camera for that purpose...

	Post automatically merged: Sep 7, 2020

I played neopets, webkinz and Shining stars (cool site where you “get” a star with your pet), and that Ty 2.0 thing from years back. 

speaking of Ty 2.0, I have an...interesting story that is tangentially related to the McDonald’s promotion for that.


----------



## Mick (Sep 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea I got the whole not replacing stuff until it breaks thing from my parents. We had a washer/dryer set that was older than I am (we JUST replaced them last year and this year because they eventually broke down)! My parents had to eventually get 7s because their phones broke and they have a lot more problems with them.
> I couldn’t imagine replacing these every 6 months just to get a SLIGHTLY better camera or screen. If I wanna take good pictures I’ll use my dedicated camera for that purpose...



My dad's an electrician and I learned pretty quickly that a lot of things can be fixed. It's part of the reason why I have a windows computer and an android phone, I like messing with stuff to better fit the way I want to use it, and I like having the ability to repair it if that ends up breaking the thing (or if I can't do it myself, not paying obscene amounts for the repair is nice...)

My phones last about 5 years. I completely bricked the operating system on my last phone several times (oops) but it never actually broke, it simply wasn't fast enough anymore.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea I got the whole not replacing stuff until it breaks thing from my parents. We had a washer/dryer set that was older than I am (we JUST replaced them last year and this year because they eventually broke down)! My parents had to eventually get 7s because their phones broke and they have a lot more problems with them.
> I couldn’t imagine replacing these every 6 months just to get a SLIGHTLY better camera or screen. If I wanna take good pictures I’ll use my dedicated camera for that purpose...
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 7, 2020
> ...



_why do i remember the ty promotion at mcdonalds
i probably wasn't even alive when that was a thing
probably thinking of something completely different_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> My dad's an electrician and I learned pretty quickly that a lot of things can be fixed. It's part of the reason why I have a windows computer and an android phone, I like messing with stuff to better fit the way I want to use it, and I like having the ability to repair it if that ends up breaking the thing (or if I can't do it myself, not paying obscene amounts for the repair is nice...)
> 
> My phones last about 5 years. I completely bricked the operating system on my last phone several times (oops) but it never actually broke, it simply wasn't fast enough anymore.


We aren’t that much into coding in our family. We do use windows devices for PCs tho (I’ve messed with a Mac once or twice at college and it’s a PAIN).


----------



## Seastar (Sep 7, 2020)

Oh... I never got to try Ty 2.0 before it was gone.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh... I never got to try Ty 2.0 before it was gone.


I mostly dabbled in it with the month trials that came with the McDonald’s toys. I remember that I got a sheep and a dolphin from that promo


----------



## Mick (Sep 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> We aren’t that much into coding in our family. We do use windows devices for PCs tho (I’ve messed with a Mac once or twice at college and it’s a PAIN).



I don't code for my phones either, but I did use some bits of code made by smarter people online that made my phone so much nicer 
This kills the warranty

I've used Apple devices very briefly in the past. The experience is always rather similar - Where are the buttons? Why can't I do this? Why won't you let me mess with that? Where are all the settings?

and other such questions


----------



## Seastar (Sep 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I mostly dabbled in it with the month trials that came with the McDonald’s toys. I remember that I got a sheep and a dolphin from that promo


I know I have the dolphin from McDonald's somewhere...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> I don't code for my phones either, but I did use some bits of code made by smarter people online that made my phone so much nicer
> This kills the warranty
> 
> I've used Apple devices very briefly in the past. The experience is always rather similar - Where are the buttons? Why can't I do this? Why won't you let me mess with that? Where are all the settings?
> ...


I was raised with windows so it’s all I’m used to.
My stats professor uses a Mac so it’s always a bit of a pain translating certain processes from Mac to Windows (we use R software for the majority of our work)


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 7, 2020)

I went with Deirdre.

She's mine now. I missed her so much ;v;


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I went with Deirdre.
> 
> She's mine now. I missed her so much ;v;


I’m hoping for Beau, Bruce or either of the smug deer tomorrow. I’ll take the sisterlies if I’m running out but I wanna hold off in hopes to find them via the camp (in case Apollo or Tex is stubborn)


----------



## Chris (Sep 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> It's safe though! Like I said, I've been to the store. I have candy.


What sort of candy? 



DinosaurDumpster said:


> _why do i remember the ty promotion at mcdonalds
> i probably wasn't even alive when that was a thing
> probably thinking of something completely different_


They've done several over the years. 

My favourite McDonalds promo ever was for Poo-Chi. At the time it was active my friend Matt and I used to go swimming every weekend and we'd end up in McDonalds after. I think we ended up with most of the toys between us!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> My favourite McDonalds promo ever was for Poo-Chi. At the time it was active my friend Matt and I used to go swimming every weekend and we'd end up in McDonalds after. I think we ended up with most of the toys between us!


I’d say my favorite was the Ty 2.0 promo (it was for a 30 year anniversary of happy meals!)

The biggest thing I remember of that month is that our van got it’s windshield caved in by a giant bird. That was an interesting afternoon/evening...


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 7, 2020)

Honestly I barely remember those since I was _very _young when the one I remember came out.

All I remember doing during the promo was playing in the Playplace lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 7, 2020)

Hi hello


----------



## Mick (Sep 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> What sort of candy?



Skittles™

and also chocolate because I felt like it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

The last trip I was on I got a little metal container in the shape of the original NES Link. The funny thing is the candies it had were orange flavored (my least favorite flavor) but the container is cool enough for me to not care


----------



## Chris (Sep 7, 2020)

Chocolate beats candy. 

I still have a Lindt bunny from Easter in my kitchen cupboard.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Chocolate beats candy.
> 
> I still have a Lindt bunny from Easter in my kitchen cupboard.


I’m an unashamed chocoholic so I agree with ya there. Sometimes I like fruit candies to change things up tho


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 7, 2020)

I like both equally.
But I can't have way too much of it in one sitting. I can only have about 15 pieces at a time or i'll get sick.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

And with fruit candies the more sour it is the better. I LOVE warheads lol but I can’t really have more than 5 (one at a time-I’m not THAT crazy) in one sitting


----------



## Seastar (Sep 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> My favourite McDonalds promo ever was for Poo-Chi. At the time it was active my friend Matt and I used to go swimming every weekend and we'd end up in McDonalds after. I think we ended up with most of the toys between us!


Ooooh I still have some of those happy meal toys around my house somewhere.


----------



## Mick (Sep 7, 2020)

Ooh the my cousin's American friend was over here last year and they brought warheads! They were amazing. Even more amazing were the faces of the people that didn't handle sour too well


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> Ooh the my cousin's American friend was over here last year and they brought warheads! They were amazing. Even more amazing were the faces of the people that didn't handle sour too well


Yea they are a doozy to those not used to sour. I’m the type of person who loves the powder at the bottom of sour skittles packs tho


----------



## Mick (Sep 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea they are a doozy to those not used to sour. I’m the type of person who loves the powder at the bottom of sour skittles packs tho



I think your sour skittles may be different from the ones we have here  they aren't powdered nor do they leave any?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> I think your sour skittles may be different from the ones we have here  they aren't powdered nor do they leave any?


It’s like a bit of a sand here in the US; perhaps my description is a bit off lol


----------



## Mick (Sep 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s like a bit of a sand here in the US; perhaps my description is a bit off lol



Our skittles don't have sand in them either, that sounds unhealthy

I know what you mean then.  Maybe they're the same after all!


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 316480


Who’s the screaming person

	Post automatically merged: Sep 7, 2020



Mick said:


> Our skittles don't have sand in them either, that sounds unhealthy
> 
> I know what you mean then.  Maybe they're the same after all!


Yea either way it’s really good (with water on hand of course)


----------



## Seastar (Sep 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 316480


What is going on in this picture?


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What is going on in this picture?





og pic


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 7, 2020)

rest in piece basement dwellers 

so sad


----------



## Chris (Sep 7, 2020)

An hour without a post doesn't mean a thread is dead!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

I wouldn’t say it’s dead...it’s more a controlled fireplace rather than a wildfire


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> An hour without a post doesn't mean a thread is dead!


for basement dwellers that's about 5 years


----------



## Seastar (Sep 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> An hour without a post doesn't mean a thread is dead!


It's just not the same as it was a month or so ago.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> It's just not the same as it was a month or so ago.


I still wouldn’t say it’s dead tho. Just chilled

	Post automatically merged: Sep 7, 2020

My mom is out at my island to grab the crabs available right now lol


----------



## Chris (Sep 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> It's just not the same as it was a month or so ago.


A month ago I had to constantly babysit the thread to remove offending posts. I haven't had to delete anything in days.


----------



## Seastar (Sep 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> A month ago I had to constantly babysit the thread to remove offending posts. I haven't had to delete anything in days.


Well I suppose that's a good thing.


----------



## Ichiban (Sep 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> A month ago I had to constantly babysit the thread to remove offending posts. I haven't had to delete anything in days.


probably gonna be easygoing here from now on lol


----------



## Chris (Sep 7, 2020)

Origami said:


> probably gonna be easygoing here from now on lol


Great. Then I can come here to relax instead of work.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 7, 2020)

This thread needs a new topic
What’s your second favorite color?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> This thread needs a new topic
> What’s your second favorite color?


I’d probably say green if we’re going by general color.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’d probably say green if we’re going by general color.


Same here, especially neon for me.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Same here, especially neon for me.


I prefer more gem and dark tones myself.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> A month ago I had to constantly babysit the thread to remove offending posts. I haven't had to delete anything in days.


it was so fun tho


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> it was so fun tho


Yeah somethin about hard-to-control chaos depicted through text posts is super fun


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 7, 2020)

Rocket is finally leaving

_everything is falling into place_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Rocket is finally leaving
> 
> _everything is falling into place_


I think I had rocket once. Not a huge fan of gorillas but my least favorite is radioactive zombie gorilla Al.

didya get twiggy out?


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I think I had rocket once. Not a huge fan of gorillas but my least favorite is radioactive zombie gorilla Al.
> 
> didya get twiggy out?


RADIOACTIVE ZOMBIE GORILLA LMFAO


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I think I had rocket once. Not a huge fan of gorillas but my least favorite is radioactive zombie gorilla Al.
> 
> didya get twiggy out?


Unfortunately, the cursed demon is still here. But since I have Rosies amiibo card I can kick her out anytime so that's good.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 7, 2020)

I am back you can all wish I hadn't cone back now


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I am back you can all wish I hadn't cone back now


hello pancake


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> hello pancake


hello essential worker of the nanbakery


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> hello essential worker of the nanbakery


Wait what I know that’s a prison but they have a bakery?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wait what I know that’s a prison but they have a bakery?


I dunno but they gave me some bread


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I dunno but they gave me some bread


I like bread but no one gives deer bread


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I like bread but no one gives deer bread


Should've become a duck instead huh?


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I like bread but no one gives deer bread


take bread


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 7, 2020)

dream address 👁👁


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Should've become a duck instead huh?


NO. At least in this form I can digest bread. Ducks can die via too much bread

	Post automatically merged: Sep 7, 2020



ohare01 said:


> take bread


I will eat bread tonight


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> NO. At least in this form I can digest bread. Ducks can die via too much bread


Food is evil?

Wow trust nothing and nobody just got real


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Food is evil?
> 
> Wow trust nothing and nobody just got real


Bread’s just evil for duccos. If ya want to feed em give em corn instead


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 7, 2020)

Hey.. What happened to @Hobowire ??


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Hey.. What happened to @Hobowire ??


I don't know..

I wanted to ask about it on their profile but I chickened out


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 7, 2020)

all of my dreamies *excluding rosie* have been acquired ;v; i'm very happy

anyways, my friend logged onto splatoon 2 and i have to rickroll them. cya in a bit!


----------



## Clock (Sep 7, 2020)

i return


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> i return


How are you?


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 7, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> all of my dreamies *excluding rosie* have been acquired ;v; i'm very happy
> 
> anyways, my friend logged onto splatoon 2 and i have to rickroll them. cya in a bit!


I- Uh- hello wha-
sometimes I forget she's a villager


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I- Uh- hello wha-
> sometimes I forget she's a villager


Pack your bags, you're moving to DinoDump's island


----------



## Clock (Sep 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> How are you?


I'm fine


----------



## Seastar (Sep 7, 2020)

Hello... dizzy Inkling here...
Yay...


----------



## Clock (Sep 7, 2020)

I have these annoying bug bites from Sunday....
I hate it so much...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 7, 2020)

I was standing in line at LEGO and I think a group of guys behind me airdropped this.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 316547
> I was standing in line at LEGO and I think a group of guys behind me airdropped this.


_What is that_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 316547
> I was standing in line at LEGO and I think a group of guys behind me airdropped this.


Oh man I don’t play with LEGO but the stores are cool


----------



## Clock (Sep 7, 2020)

Marvel character I think


----------



## Seastar (Sep 7, 2020)

Agh I think I have another migraine and this time I feel really weird too


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> _What is that_


This was the picture:


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 7, 2020)

Anyone want to be a volunteer for my wishes to acquaint someone's facial features with a fundamental itëm used in building walls repeatedly?


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Anyone want to be a volunteer for my wishes to acquaint someone's facial features with a fundamental itëm used in building walls repeatedly?


excuse me what


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 7, 2020)

I've successfully rickrolled my friend
(they got super mad at me lol)

I'm going to go play more wii cheer 2 because I can't help myself lol, be back in a lil bit


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Anyone want to be a volunteer for my wishes to acquaint someone's facial features with a fundamental itëm used in building walls repeatedly?


I’m not sure that my current face would be sufficient for this endeavor


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Anyone want to be a volunteer for my wishes to acquaint someone's facial features with a fundamental itëm used in building walls repeatedly?


No but I can help you


----------



## Clock (Sep 7, 2020)

I can't wait for ticket distribution
I may miss on Celeste plush, but its just for show off, so I'll just go for fragments and some plushes


----------



## Seastar (Sep 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Anyone want to be a volunteer for my wishes to acquaint someone's facial features with a fundamental itëm used in building walls repeatedly?


What... What does that mean?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Anyone want to be a volunteer for my wishes to acquaint someone's facial features with a fundamental itëm used in building walls repeatedly?


Please, I’ve been wanting to do it to myself for a while.
I volunteer as tribute.


----------



## Clock (Sep 7, 2020)

Are we comitting face steal?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

Well I reread that post...yea I can’t help cuz I only have two functional fingers on each arm (leg?)


----------



## Seastar (Sep 7, 2020)

It sounds like... smash someone against a wall...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> It sounds like... smash someone against a wall...


I can translate but I won't


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

Fun fact: murder deer love guacamole


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 7, 2020)

Some of y’all on this thread radiate nihilist vibes


----------



## Clock (Sep 7, 2020)

Deers like avocados?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Deers like avocados?


I like avocados


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 7, 2020)

*Rosie977 is typing in jikken cult language*


----------



## Seastar (Sep 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Some of y’all on this thread radiate nihilist vibes


I... 
Do I...?
Ugh I hope not


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> No but I can help you


Yay


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I...
> Do I...?
> Ugh I hope not


Nah you’re chill


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

Before you look it up: don’t feed actual deer avocado; I’m a weird deer and can handle avocado but your garden variety deer (or dog for that matter) can’t handle it. This has been a PSA from YLWC


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 7, 2020)

I was mostly hyperbolizing


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> excuse me what


Fhayce + brhicc = hhapinyes


----------



## Seastar (Sep 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Fhayce + brhicc = hhapinyes


That sounds more like suicide or brain damage-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Fhayce + brhicc = hhapinyes


eat brick


----------



## Seastar (Sep 7, 2020)

Ah right... Brick...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Fhayce + brhicc = hhapinyes


More like Fhayce + brhicc = hilospittle sthayy


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> eat brick


bold of you to assume that's not my pet brhicc


----------



## Clock (Sep 7, 2020)

What is happening


----------



## Seastar (Sep 7, 2020)

I wouldn't eat a brick...
Or smash a face with a brick...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> bold of you to assume that's not my pet brhicc


Too bad it’s gonna get swallowed whole


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What is happening


chef Rosie is back in business and I'm serving my  chefs kiss la brhicc 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 7, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Too bad it’s gonna get swallowed whole


by you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> by you


Precisely


----------



## Clock (Sep 7, 2020)

Deepfried brick?


----------



## Seastar (Sep 7, 2020)

Why would you swallow a brick-


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Precisely


mayhaps
now eat brick


----------



## Clock (Sep 7, 2020)

So we are eating concrete


----------



## Seastar (Sep 7, 2020)

I... don't think humans are supposed to eat that...


----------



## Clock (Sep 7, 2020)

Eating concrete is eating rocks


----------



## Seastar (Sep 7, 2020)

I... don't think... rocks are edible... Are they?

	Post automatically merged: Sep 7, 2020





So Saltyy is-
Wait no
*Wait no.*


----------



## Clock (Sep 7, 2020)

Salt is rock confirmed


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

Salt is a mineral. The chemistry of salt is so cool tho


----------



## Seastar (Sep 7, 2020)

Also Google basically told me that in general, humans can't digest rocks.
So there's that.


----------



## Clock (Sep 7, 2020)

So digesting bricks will stay in the system forever then


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

Rock sheep can digest rocks tho


----------



## Seastar (Sep 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> So digesting bricks will stay in the system forever then


More like I think it might kill you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> More like I think it might kill you


YOLO amirite


----------



## Seastar (Sep 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> YOLO amirite


...Please don't say that ever again.


----------



## Clock (Sep 7, 2020)

Internal vrisneming


----------



## Seastar (Sep 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Internal vrisneming


Are you okay?


----------



## Clock (Sep 7, 2020)

This thread is acting cursed


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> This thread is acting cursed


Ayyy, back to (somewhat) normal then.


----------



## Clock (Sep 7, 2020)

Hmm...
True


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 7, 2020)

yo im sp excited to see the poll for magazine mash up.... i cant wait XD 
everyone’s entries look amazing


----------



## Clock (Sep 7, 2020)

Mine is probably not going to make it.
But at least I get something in return.
Also I might make another Oc for the anime


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Mine is probably not going to make it.
> But at least I get something in return.
> Also I might make another Oc for the anime


oh can i see your entry?


----------



## Clock (Sep 7, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> oh can i see your entry?


I'll put it on Discord


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

I was tempted to do the magazine stuff but I had other stuff to work on lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Salt is a mineral. The chemistry of salt is so cool tho


oh hello I'm right here


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> oh hello I'm right here


Do you want to know how dangerous the components of table salt are?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Do you want to know how dangerous the components of table salt are?


well I have 15 sniper rifles so I can't argue with that

but do tell


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> well I have 15 sniper rifles so I can't argue with that
> 
> but do tell


Chlorine is a halogen gas: very toxic.

Sodium is a metal that is extremely reactive. Drop a bit in water and it explodes!

put em together and you’ve got a really good seasoning!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Chlorine is a halogen gas: very toxic.
> 
> Sodium is a metal that is extremely reactive. Drop a bit in water and it explodes!
> 
> put em together and you’ve got a really good seasoning!


looks like I really am sodium 

*explodes*


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 7, 2020)

woah i didn't realize how long i was gone playing wii cheer 2 lol

i'm here now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

We have a deer pen on Evwirt...


----------



## Clock (Sep 7, 2020)

Hello


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> We have a deer pen on Evwirt...


Wait..
you trapped your deer?!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Wait..
> you trapped your deer?!


More like nook wanted a new attraction...


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> More like nook wanted a new attraction...


when you don't pay off your loan lol


----------



## Clock (Sep 7, 2020)

So nook is planning something for the deers?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> So nook is planning something for the deers?


Only their_ *doom*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

I’m trying my best to stay well away from this nook...


----------



## Clock (Sep 7, 2020)

I see....


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 7, 2020)

_wait
this means i'm next

i haven't payed off my loans yet

if you don't see me online tomorrow, you know where to find me._


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> _wait
> this means i'm next
> 
> i haven't payed off my loans yet
> ...


Just keep at them and you’ll be fine. I haven’t upgraded my tent, though...


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 7, 2020)

Good news, the demon has finally left my island.

No more demons will ever walk this island.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

Apollo still refuses to leave


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 7, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Good news, the demon has finally left my island.
> 
> No more demons will ever walk this island.


aesthetic animal crossing players getting rid of Al be like:


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> aesthetic animal crossing players getting rid of Al be like:


Being near Al for over 10 minutes will give you radiation poisoning


----------



## Clock (Sep 7, 2020)

I'd move out some of my villagers, but I don't want to go under the hassle of island hopping for now


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 7, 2020)

im no weeb but


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 8, 2020)

just thinking about how much work i have to put on my island is giving me a headache ;v;

how do people have 1000+ hours on this game already


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 8, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> just thinking about how much work i have to put on my island is giving me a headache ;v;
> 
> how do people have 1000+ hours on this game already


I’ve gotten almost 900 hours over the past 5 months cuz I’ve been in quarantine, it’s a new(ish) game and I love the artistic aspect of it.


----------



## Clock (Sep 8, 2020)

I haven't played much and I'm around 500 something or less hours in the game.


----------



## Ace Marvel (Sep 8, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> just thinking about how much work i have to put on my island is giving me a headache ;v;
> 
> how do people have 1000+ hours on this game already



I'm closing to 600 I always find something to do.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 8, 2020)

geez...

I have 100+ hours lol
Probably because I needed about a month break and I can't stand sitting in a game that's about literally nothing for months at a time, unless I REALLY wanted to. I still love the game a whole bunch though.


----------



## Ace Marvel (Sep 8, 2020)

What helps me to do small projects, like decorate an area or set goals, so I keep coming back. But you are right is a game about everything and nothing at the same time, so play at your own pace, villagers won't leave, so you can take breaks.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 8, 2020)

Once again, I must be off to bed. I will see y’all in the morning!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 8, 2020)

At 10:42 PM (PST), my Golden Mecha from the Ninjago Legacy series was complete. 489 pieces in 4 hours (breaks included). Celebrating with a bowl of garlic-salted popcorn and Ninjago season 2.


----------



## Clock (Sep 8, 2020)

Congrats on finishing your set


----------



## Clock (Sep 8, 2020)

I return


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 8, 2020)

Good morning! I’m getting my iced coffee set up then the deer hunt begins


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 8, 2020)

good morning

once again i must be off to an early-morning church class that i don't want to be in but i'll still be here anyways


----------



## Clock (Sep 8, 2020)

Hello


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 8, 2020)

Aaaand I got Lopez first. I think I’m going to skip for now (I’d have 3 smugs way too early) and look for Beau or Bruce. If I go through half my tickets they’ll be back


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 8, 2020)

mornin!


Your Local Wild Child said:


> Aaaand I got Lopez first. I think I’m going to skip for now (I’d have 3 smugs way too early) and look for Beau or Bruce. If I go through half my tickets they’ll be back


what islanders do you have rn?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 8, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> what islanders do you have rn?


Audie
Erik
Bam
Fauna
Diana
Tex
Accountant cat 
Apollo
Pierce


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 8, 2020)

cool 👁👁


----------



## Clock (Sep 8, 2020)

Accountant cat is Raymond confirmed


----------



## Seastar (Sep 8, 2020)

I've been waiting a long time for Keaton to ask to move...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 8, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Accountant cat is Raymond confirmed


In Evwirt Raymond can no longer go by Raymond. He is accountant cat


----------



## Seastar (Sep 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> In Evwirt Raymond can no longer go by Raymond. He is accountant cat


Then why doesn't everyone else go by "murder deer"?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Then why doesn't everyone else go by "murder deer"?


Nook calls us that


----------



## Seastar (Sep 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Nook calls us that


Oh... I see...
Wait, is he like... Stan from Gravity Falls?


----------



## Clock (Sep 8, 2020)

Hmm....
I guess I'll go now.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh... I see...
> Wait, is he like... Stan from Gravity Falls?


...I actually kinda like that idea lol. A bit more villainous but yea

also I found sherb. He’s best goat but not a deer


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 8, 2020)

*peeks into the thread*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 8, 2020)

Lori377 said:


> *peeks into the thread*


Hai! I’m looking for deer villagers for the herd


----------



## Seastar (Sep 8, 2020)

Lori377 said:


> *peeks into the thread*


Oh, hello. How are you?


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 8, 2020)

Lori377 said:


> *peeks into the thread*


_Turn back while you can it's a dumpster fire down here_


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hai! I’m looking for deer villagers for the herd


Hi hi! I used to work with a deer (a doe actually) who's name was Olive and she was super sweet and would follow me around her pen like a dog, wanting attention. She was so sweet! Sadly, I have no contact with deer anymore. I don't have any deer villagers either, sorry! xD



Seastar said:


> Oh, hello. How are you?


Hello! That's always a loaded question with me, but I'll say, "Hangin' in there like a cat poster." =^.^=



Rosie977 said:


> Turn back while you can it's a dumpster fire down here


Ack! No!!! *grabs a fire extinguisher and puts it out* No more fire! Fire bad! ;w;


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 8, 2020)

Lori377 said:


> Hi hi! I used to work with a deer (a doe actually) who's name was Olive and she was super sweet and would follow me around her pen like a dog, wanting attention. She was so sweet! Sadly, I have no contact with deer anymore. I don't have any deer villagers either, sorry! xD


That’s awesome! They’re my favorite herbivorous animal group.

I’m collecting all the deer for my magical forest-inspired town (I’m going for one trope in specific).


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 8, 2020)

How are y'allsies I'm here suffering in online school


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 8, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> How are y'allsies I'm here suffering in online school


s a m e
except my classes don't start till 7:15 but at least it's a short day


----------



## Seastar (Sep 8, 2020)

I'm just... bored. Like usual.


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 8, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> How are y'allsies I'm here suffering in online school


y same


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 8, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> How are y'allsies I'm here suffering in online school


Today’s classes can be done whenever so I’m not starting for another couple hours


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 8, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> y same


Ah I see both of us are dying here


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 8, 2020)

i'm slowly starting to freak out because in-person school for my grade starts next Monday
please help me ;v;


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That’s awesome! They’re my favorite herbivorous animal group.
> 
> I’m collecting all the deer for my magical forest-inspired town (I’m going for one trope in specific).


Yes she was so sweet! Someone had raised her as a pet, so she wasn't able to be released and lived at the wildlife rehab place where I used to volunteer many moons ago. So sad when people try to make wild animals into pets 

Nice! That reminds me of how they have a deer island in Japan (Nara Island?) where they just come up to you and they know how to bow. If you haven't seen it you should check it out on youtube as it's super cute.

As to all the high school stuff, that was soooo long ago for me, but I sympathize and can't imagine how it would be do do it all online x_x 
I'm happy to help anyone if they need it, but I am only good with subjects like English and biology.
My body feels 90...ow ..ow ow...stupid chronic health stuff *whines* ;w;


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 8, 2020)

Lori377 said:


> Yes she was so sweet! Someone had raised her as a pet, so she wasn't able to be released and lived at the wildlife rehab place where I used to volunteer many moons ago. So sad when people try to make wild animals into pets
> 
> Nice! That reminds me of how they have a deer island in Japan (Nara Island?) where they just come up to you and they know how to bow. If you haven't seen it you should check it out on youtube as it's super cute.


I fully agree with ya on not trying to make a pet out of a wild animal. Deer (ESPECIALLY bucks) are not suited to live in homes.

I’ve seen a couple videos on Nara. There are so many deer there!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 8, 2020

hhhhh I found Dom and I saw O’hare earlier...they’re taunting me now


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I've been waiting a long time for Keaton to ask to move...


Keaton is cool!!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 8, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Keaton is cool!!


Eh, I had him for a couple weeks on Arctin. He was OKAY but being forced to have him soured my tastes on him.


----------



## Seastar (Sep 8, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Keaton is cool!!


Yeah, I kinda like him, but the limit is 10 villagers and I think there are some I'd like more...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 8, 2020)

I haven’t run into a deer after Lopez...I need to change into my deer bod for this


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 8, 2020)

*blinks*

hey why is it already time for the next zoom meeting I just took a rest for 1 minut-

ITS BEEN AN HOUR!?!??


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 8, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *blinks*
> 
> hey why is it already time for the next zoom meeting I just took a rest for 1 minut-
> 
> ITS BEEN AN HOUR!?!??


same


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 8, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> same


On the same note I have to leave now 

my eyes are 100 pounds


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 8, 2020)

FINALLY I GOT A DEER. It’s Zell. 3 smug squad I guess lol but the hunt is over!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> FINALLY I GOT A DEER. It’s Zell. 3 smug squad I guess lol but the hunt is over!


Zell is amazing. I had him such a long time ago in a NL town. 10/10 would have him again


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 8, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Zell is amazing. I had him such a long time ago in a NL town. 10/10 would have him again


He’s got a really cool house on top of it so it’s not TOO bad but I wanted to avoid having 3 smugs. Tex is next on the kick out list now

	Post automatically merged: Sep 8, 2020

Funny thing is on NL I never got any hamsters and only got 1 deer (Erik) on my second play through. I was so sad I didn’t get to experience the new species there. I’m more than compensating for that now lol


----------



## Seastar (Sep 8, 2020)

Oh, I have Erik in New Leaf. I'm supposed to replace him with Viché but hhhhhhh the town is too messy for me to allow any random buildings


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh, I have Erik in New Leaf. I'm supposed to replace him with Viché but hhhhhhh the town is too messy for me to allow any random buildings


Y’all’s don’t want the murder deer anymore? I don’t blame ya


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Sep 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all’s don’t want the murder deer anymore? I don’t blame ya


I like him, though... I had to make really hard decisions because I wanted those squirrels... I only decided on moving out one villager from each town (Gabi and Erik) rather than two in the same town, though.... yikes.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 8, 2020)

I’m not too fond of the Sanrio deer (those bunny ears are so awkward)...even if she came back I don’t think I’d have her.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 8, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 316764


*I am typing*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 8, 2020)

my mech is the right size to ride my axolotl into battle


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 8, 2020)

bruh my teachers mentioned tinktonk _five times already_

No


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 8, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> bruh my teachers mentioned tinktonk _five times already_
> 
> No


Oof sorry about that. I haven’t gotten any references to tinktonk in collig yet

	Post automatically merged: Sep 8, 2020

Aaay I’ve got a modern marvels episode as an assignment


----------



## Chris (Sep 8, 2020)

As I've said before, please keep content from Discord servers contained within those servers rather than bringing it into this thread. Thank you.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 8, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> bruh my teachers mentioned tinktonk _five times already_
> 
> No


My youth group teachers keep mentioning that


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 8, 2020)

_i won my class kahoot_

But I guess it didn't count because there was only 2 other people in it since my classmates never finished their work ;v;


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 8, 2020)

Me right now with media related to our school lol


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 8, 2020)

tiktok is only for basic people tbh : |
(no offense)


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 8, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> tiktok is only for basic people tbh : |
> (no offense)


lmao rip
so everyone at my youth group is basic
....wait
Kurb has it
hes not basic at all


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 8, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> tiktok is only for basic people tbh : |
> (no offense)


have you found the frog side of tiktok tho


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> have you found the frog side of tiktok tho


...
no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 8, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> ...
> no


_it's a wonderous place believe me_


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 8, 2020)

guys frog is calling god


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 8, 2020)

Someone’s feeding the murder deer...I wish I could join in

	Post automatically merged: Sep 8, 2020



Oh gosh oh gosh oh gosh what the heck Accountant Cat


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 8, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> guys frog is calling god


----------



## ForeverALoan (Sep 8, 2020)

Helloooo


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 8, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> Helloooo


FOREVERALOAN AAAAAAA 

;-; your back!!!!


----------



## ForeverALoan (Sep 8, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> FOREVERALOAN AAAAAAA
> 
> ;-; your back!!!!


YEAHHHHH 

only for like 2 seconds its super hard to get on


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 8, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> Helloooo


Hai again! I’m about to dip for like half an hour for school but I’ll be back!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 8, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> YEAHHHHH
> 
> only for like 2 seconds its super hard to get on


Just know we miss ya and your always welcome here


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 8, 2020)

The Holy Spirit ghosted me


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 8, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> YEAHHHHH
> 
> only for like 2 seconds its super hard to get on


We really miss you. I thought you were never gonna come back! And even though you only logged on for a minute, it's nice to see you.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 8, 2020)

I laughed for several seconds while rewatching this


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 8, 2020)

I’ve got a peanut butter and honey sammich


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 8, 2020)

um.. uh.. hello have any of you heard of the current poll going on? uwu


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 8, 2020)

guav@ said:


> um.. uh.. hello have any of you heard of the current poll going on? uwu


I voted Etoile if that's what your asking


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 8, 2020)

thank you.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 8, 2020)

etoile needs to come to NH


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 8, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> etoile needs to come to NH


its what we all deserve. plz help her get the recognition she deserves... a collectible.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 8, 2020)

My older sister just came in my room, told me to work on my island, and left

the pressure is really on


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 8, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I voted Etoile if that's what your asking


...hello my sig exists


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 8, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ...hello my sig exists


I don't really care who wins


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 8, 2020)

tell ur friends and family to vote etoile


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 8, 2020)

guav@ said:


> tell ur friends and family to vote etoile


bold of you to assume I have friends


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 8, 2020)

guav@ said:


> tell ur friends and family to vote etoile


bold of you t-
wowie


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 8, 2020)

my family died in a deadly laser


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 8, 2020)

guav@ said:


> tell ur friends and family to vote etoile


Hehehehehehe Y’all’s are trying get us dwellers to vote.  the wheel chose vesta for me and I’m completely neutral otherwise.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 8, 2020

I am a neutral deer in this election (if frita wasn’t paired off with that stinkin’ clown sheep I’d have a different opinion...)


----------



## Clock (Sep 8, 2020)

I return


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 8, 2020)

Me in October

my sibling posted this to me earlier lol


----------



## Clock (Sep 8, 2020)

I wonder how October will be though during covid


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 8, 2020)

I know early October in Evwirt is going to be covered in cherry blossoms


----------



## Clock (Sep 8, 2020)

Al least no egg balloons there for the cherry blossom in South hemisphere


----------



## Antonio (Sep 8, 2020)

those mirrors were confusing


----------



## Clock (Sep 8, 2020)

I forgot to answer them, but they were confusing.
Congrats to the winners though


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 8, 2020)

I didn’t even bother they were just insane this last round lol that second one NO ONE got right

	Post automatically merged: Sep 8, 2020





Hhhhh I swear Murder Deer fawns aren’t this cute


----------



## Clock (Sep 8, 2020)

Time to get started on homeschool...


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 8, 2020)

The good news is i finished my homework

The bad news is i have to wear a dress to another youth church thingy i have to go to ;v;;v;v;v;v;v;v;v;v;v;


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 8, 2020)

wroking on something


----------



## Seastar (Sep 8, 2020)

Hello... I'm just bored...


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 8, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> wroking on something


----------



## Clock (Sep 8, 2020)

This cramping is really hindering my schoolwork


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 8, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> wroking on something


----------



## Clock (Sep 8, 2020)

I can finally continue schoolwork.
The cramps disappeared, finally for now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 8, 2020)

Darn it the oven gets our house too warm


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 8, 2020)

Sorry I was gone for a bit, I was bored so I watched the Jimmy Timmy Power Hour.

Now all I can think of is that some random fairy gleefully said that Mr. Crocker's internal organs were being rearranged


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 8, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Sorry I was gone for a bit, I was bored so I watched the Jimmy Timmy Power Hour.
> 
> Now all I can think of is that some random fairy gleefully said that Mr. Crocker's internal organs were being rearranged


Aaaaa my childhood was in that trilogy


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Aaaaa my childhood


We had it on a VHS tape and would put it on replay so many times.
It's engraved into my memory now. I miss the old nick days ;v;


----------



## Antonio (Sep 8, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Sorry I was gone for a bit, I was bored so I watched the Jimmy Timmy Power Hour.
> 
> Now all I can think of is that some random fairy gleefully said that Mr. Crocker's internal organs were being rearranged


That sounds like me every Tuesday.


----------



## Clock (Sep 8, 2020)

I remember vhs tapes, we don't have them anymore unfortunately.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 8, 2020)

@Saltyy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 317035
> @Saltyy


You can’t tell me what to do as a murder deer my sleep schedule is out of whack forever


----------



## Clock (Sep 8, 2020)

Punchy Morgana has made it into the thread.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 317035
> @Saltyy


 le totes coolsies


----------



## Seastar (Sep 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You can’t tell me what to do as a murder deer my sleep schedule is out of whack forever


My sleep schedule is out of wack and it has nothing to do with being an Octoling.
And speaking of that... I should go to sleep now...


----------



## Antonio (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 8, 2020)

Antonio said:


> View attachment 317038


Hello there?


----------



## Clock (Sep 8, 2020)

Hello


----------



## Antonio (Sep 8, 2020)

hi


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 8, 2020)

Antonio said:


> View attachment 317038


every surface dweller coming into this thread


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> every surface dweller coming into this thread


We got someone in earlier trying to vet for Ètoile earlier lol


----------



## Clock (Sep 8, 2020)

I saw it lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 8, 2020)

I’m 100% honest when I say I don’t mind either sheep winning they’re both cute in their own way and fit the theming equally


----------



## Clock (Sep 8, 2020)

If the sheep collectible comes out, might as well buy it for myself.
Etoile and Vesta are both good for collectibles even if one win, I'll get it still.


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 8, 2020)

it’s almost done


----------



## Clock (Sep 8, 2020)

Me with the lemons...
Hmm...
I can think of psychic ability for that one.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 8, 2020)

hhhhhh one of the cursed fairy tales had a princess turned into a goose oh gosh I couldn’t imagine being turned into such an evil critter


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 8, 2020)

What is happen?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 8, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What is happen?


Princesses get turned into birds made out of hatred


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Princesses get turned into birds made out of hatred


ah carry on then


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 8, 2020)

this photo gives me so much serotonin
him,,


----------



## Clock (Sep 8, 2020)

Ah yes, the discord pfp


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 8, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> View attachment 317073
> this photo gives me so much serotonin
> him,,


whomst?


----------



## IonicKarma (Sep 8, 2020)

3147 pages yall are wild


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 8, 2020)

IonicKarma said:


> 3147 pages yall are wild


Sadly it's slowed down lately, because some people made a discord


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 8, 2020)

I’m still as wild as always tho


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 8, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> whomst?


*himb,,,,,*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 8, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *himb,,,,,*


ah thanks that shortens my search to about half the earth


----------



## Clock (Sep 8, 2020)

I'm still back and forth here


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 8, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I'm still back and forth here


I got a feeling this is the death of basement dwellers


----------



## Clock (Sep 8, 2020)

I doubt it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 8, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I doubt it


I mean we've lost 

Kurb
Origami 

and abri is visibly more on discord now that ones my fault though,,,


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 8, 2020)

It is pile of leaves time now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 8, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 317057it’s almost done


Looks AWESOME!
_why do I look so malicious tho_


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Looks AWESOME!
> _why do I look so malicious tho_


chaotic good


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 8, 2020)

Ya know if I didn’t dislike Wisp with the passion of 500 semi-irritated sun cows I’d probably say he’s in a cool spot for a photo


----------



## Clock (Sep 8, 2020)

Hmm... Maybe the characters could have an alignment table...


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 8, 2020)

Wisp has yet to give me something I want or like. He's kinda' pointless :/ I miss the other New Leaf NPCs.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 8, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> chaotic good


much more fun than the true neutral I see myself as


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 8, 2020)

Lori377 said:


> Wisp has yet to give me something I want or like. He's kinda' pointless :/ I miss the other New Leaf NPCs.


I think he’s capped at 10k for what he can give you (which excludes most of the cool items) so he’s pretty much worthless for the effort you have to put in...


----------



## Antonio (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

I am watching camel facts right now and you can’t stop me


----------



## Clock (Sep 9, 2020)

It's been so quiet in this thread most of the time, and for some reason I'm used to it now.


----------



## Antonio (Sep 9, 2020)

the quiet is good because then the only voices I hear are the ones in my head.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

Antonio said:


> the quiet is good because then the only voices I hear are the ones in my head.


I hear a whole lot of stuff in Evwirt but I don’t like it when I hear voices


----------



## Antonio (Sep 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I hear a whole lot of stuff in Evwirt but I don’t like it when I hear voices


the voices are just your other selves trying to get out


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 9, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> much more fun than the true neutral I see myself as


break the law for the sake of the world


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

Antonio said:


> the voices are just your other selves trying to get out


No they aren’t if I’m not near a city area more often than not they belong to beings that want to kill me


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 9, 2020)

Antonio said:


> the voices are just your other selves trying to get out


I tell my alternate selves to screw off I want to eat my hot dog in peace


----------



## Antonio (Sep 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I tell my alternate selves to screw off I want to eat my hot dog in peace


Which self are you right now?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I tell my alternate selves to screw off I want to eat my hot dog in peace


Oooh hot dogs sound nice though in Evwirt it probably has deer in it so sadly it’s a no go


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 9, 2020)

How are these dwellers doing?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

Having a mild crisis about what’s in Evwirtian hot dogs


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 9, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Which self are you right now?


the one who goes to sleep goodnight

	Post automatically merged: Sep 9, 2020

I lied


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

Well I do have to get back to my tent so see y’all in the morning!


----------



## Clock (Sep 9, 2020)

Alright, time to draw then


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 9, 2020)

what is happen


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Sep 9, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what is happen


Not entirely sure buts it’s super quiet


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 9, 2020)

Theoneandonlymegan said:


> Not entirely sure buts it’s super quiet


Its really late so understandable.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> break the law for the sake of the world


break the law for the sake of fun


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Sep 9, 2020)

Yeah I’m just here because this is only time I really have a break


----------



## Clock (Sep 9, 2020)

I return


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

Good mornin’! It’s raining right now so that’s fun


----------



## Clock (Sep 9, 2020)

Hello there

	Post automatically merged: Sep 9, 2020

You know what, I will switch to fair theme and dip for a while....


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 9, 2020)

basement dwellers is usually inactive this time of day so I'm not surprised its slow


----------



## Seastar (Sep 9, 2020)

I can feel myself slowly drifting away from the thread.
To where? No idea.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I can feel myself slowly drifting away from the thread.
> To where? No idea.


I think discord and private chats are going to take over honestly


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

My neck was super itchy for some reason


----------



## Antonio (Sep 9, 2020)

good morning


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

Mornin’!


----------



## Antonio (Sep 9, 2020)

it's too early for me to be this tired though


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

I have to get up at like 6:45 on Mondays Wednesdays and Fridays


----------



## Seastar (Sep 9, 2020)

My sleeping schedule just goes everywhere. It's pretty normal right now... aside from me going to bed really early.


----------



## Antonio (Sep 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I have to get up at like 6:45 on Mondays Wednesdays and Fridays


I have to do that at 7:30 on the same days.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

Nook no you’re going to start a war with the gnomes


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 9, 2020)

When your mic doesn't work and you end up getting marked absent in your online classes ;v;
thank goodness school starts back up next monday


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 9, 2020)

I'm trying to convince them a manga is a book

clearly not working :/


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2020)

henlo ppl


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> henlo ppl


Hai! My dog gave me a heart attack (he was whimpering) but he’s just being a crybaby cuz my dad is outside


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 9, 2020)

hello


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hai! My dog gave me a heart attack (he was whimpering) but he’s just being a crybaby cuz my dad is outside


oof but yhea a lot of dogs are like that for good or bad

also i hope this hair dye turns out gr8 and also i need to send this email ...anxiety tho :^^^^)


----------



## Chris (Sep 9, 2020)

*Third reminder to please stop posting screenshots from private Discord servers in this thread. Thank you. *


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2020)

Wow I love how I got 4-5 different contact e-mail addresses but I suppose I'll try the general one, lol...


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 9, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> *Third reminder to please stop posting screenshots from private Discord servers in this thread. Thank you. *


@Enxssi


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Enxssi


i thougbt it wasn’t a rule


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 9, 2020)

hey hi good morning

again


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 9, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> hey hi good morning
> 
> again


_Jimmy Neutron _


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 9, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _Jimmy Neutron _


 jimmy


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 9, 2020)

_3...
2...
1...
gotta blast
From here to the stars
You'll buy candy bars
Rides with
Kid with a knack for inventions (aah)
With a super-powered mind
A mechanical canine (bork bork)
Rescue the day from sure destruction (heeellpp)
This is the theme song (aaaahh)
For Jimmy Neutron_

Okay i'll stop now i'm sorry lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 9, 2020)

anything cool happening other than jimmy neutron


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> anything cool happening other than jimmy neutron


not rly


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> _3...
> 2...
> 1...
> gotta blast
> ...


Yo that was my childhood (along with the GOOD part of Fairly Oddparents)


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 9, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> anything cool happening other than jimmy neutron


no


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 9, 2020)

I wish

Jimmy Neutron is the most exciting thing happening for me right now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 9, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> not rly


and so began the fall of basement dwellers

people have moved to discord and Abri's thinking of quitting 

We're all doomed.


----------



## Antonio (Sep 9, 2020)

we need to delete the discord in order to save this thread


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yo that was my childhood (along with the GOOD part of Fairly Oddparents)


sammeee
(along with Playhouse Disney, Nick Jr, GOOD Spongebob, Danny Phantom, AMAZING Disney Channel, PBS Kids, and a tiny bit of Cartoon Network)
let's just say I was glued to the tv as a 3 year old lol


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> and so began the fall of basement dwellers
> 
> people have moved to discord and Abri's thinking of quitting
> 
> We're all doomed.


ya nothing cool going on really other than i wanna throw my switch out of the window while playing mk8d lol


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 9, 2020)

Antonio said:


> we need to delete this discord in order to save this thread


y e s
we're mostly still here maybe we just... talk and it'll get back


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 9, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> ya nothing cool going on really other than i wanna throw my switch out of the window while playing mk8d lol


I have severe drift so I can't dream of playing that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 9, 2020)

Antonio said:


> we need to delete the discord in order to save this thread


yOU'LL never take our cursed convos alive!


----------



## Antonio (Sep 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> y e s
> we're mostly still here maybe we just... talk and it'll get back


I mean, I prefer discord but having 2 ways to talk would limit the activity for the other option when the main option is more active.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 9, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yOU'LL never take our cursed convos alive!


bring them here


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 9, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yOU'LL never take our cursed convos alive!


yeah I'll take em dead
Oh hey look is that a van?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 9, 2020)

i'll be back in a bit i have a test to take


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 9, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yOU'LL never take our cursed convos alive!


darn I wish I had discord so I could spam the chat with cheese


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> ya nothing cool going on really other than i wanna throw my switch out of the window while playing mk8d lol


I love MK8 but I get what I call “competitive ire“ where I get angry if I lose so I avoid playing it for too long and I play as casually as possible


----------



## Antonio (Sep 9, 2020)

cheese sounds good, I want some pepper jack


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> yeah I'll take em dead
> Oh hey look is that a van?


It had BETTER not be a jikken van


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I love MK8 but I get what I call “competitive ire“ where I get angry if I lose so I avoid playing it for too long and I play as casually as possible


that's basically why I made it a new rule that if I lose in a game I stop playing for the day


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 9, 2020)

Antonio said:


> bring them here


Well, we don't want the thread shut down entirely, now do we?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It had BETTER not be a jikken van


pahncahk van perhaps?


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It had BETTER not be a jikken van


you're safe, discordn't


----------



## Antonio (Sep 9, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Well, we don't want the thread shut down entirely, now do we?


how cursed are we talking about


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 9, 2020)

anti discord van 

woot woot hop on in


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> pahncahk van perhaps?


French toast is better tbh that’s how you attract a murder deer


----------



## Seastar (Sep 9, 2020)

I don't know what's happening but I feel like this is the thread's demise.


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> French toast is better tbh that’s how you attract a murder deer


I said you're safe but maybe that was a lie after you saying that


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> French toast is better tbh that’s how you attract a murder deer


as a huge persona 5 fan I am both offended and about to load a shotgun


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 9, 2020)

Antonio said:


> how cursed are we talking about


oh boy oh boy let's just say we probably violated like almost all of the TBT rules


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I said you're safe but maybe that was a lie after you saying that





Saltyy said:


> as a huge persona 5 fan I am both offended and about to load a shotgun


What is with the French toast hate it is the superior breakfast carb


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What is with the French toast hate it is the superior breakfast carb


get in the van already deer you're coming with us


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> get in the van already deer you're coming with us


Only if I can have French toast. I’m not going on for pancakes.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What is with the French toast hate it is the superior breakfast carb


do not try to convert us you pineapple on pizza eating dirty swine


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What is with the French toast hate it is the superior breakfast carb


I don't think I've ever had French toast I liked besides the one at my elementary school. In fact, they're so good, that I gotta agree with you.


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Only if I can have French toast. I’m not going on for pancakes.


there french toast flavored so-
you'll see


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 9, 2020)

I've never had French toast or waffles therefore I'm a pure pancakian child


----------



## Seastar (Sep 9, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I've never had French toast or waffles therefore I'm a pure pancakian child


Really? I've had all 3... and I like all 3.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Really? I've had all 3... and I like all 3.


you've been tainted


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

It’s not like I HATE pancakes or anything it’s just they aren’t as crispy as waffles and French toast has a completely different flavor to the others.

I can’t stand regular toast tho it’s dry and gross


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 9, 2020)

Confession time


Spoiler: pancaiks?






Spoiler: pancaiks






Spoiler: oh no







Pamcaik island is on the waffle isles


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Confession time
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pancaiks?
> ...


oh my god what the frick is that


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 9, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> oh my god what the frick is that


Tomodachi life


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Tomodachi life


no duh I meant the monstrosity of an address


----------



## Mick (Sep 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> yeah I'll take em dead
> Oh hey look is that a van?



I smelled candy and came here as fast as I could


----------



## Antonio (Sep 9, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh boy oh boy let's just say we probably violated like almost all of the TBT rules


yall should be ashamed of yourselves, yall are too young to be breaking rules on other sites


----------



## Seastar (Sep 9, 2020)

I think my island's address has popcorn in the name...
Also octopus lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> I smelled candy and came here as fast as I could


No it’s pancakes. No French toast tho and that makes me sad.


----------



## Mick (Sep 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No it’s pancakes. No French toast tho and that makes me sad.



Oh. That's a disappointment, really


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I love MK8 but I get what I call “competitive ire“ where I get angry if I lose so I avoid playing it for too long and I play as casually as possible


yeah to me it's like the worst mario kart so i basically play it to take out anger lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> Oh. That's a disappointment, really


its really not


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> Oh. That's a disappointment, really


What’s your opinion on the pancakes vs waffles (vs French toast) debate?


----------



## Mick (Sep 9, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> its really not



I mean, I will still take the pancakes! But it's just not the same

	Post automatically merged: Sep 9, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> What’s your opinion on the pancakes vs waffles (vs French toast) debate?



Pancakes win every time


----------



## Seastar (Sep 9, 2020)

*opens New 2DS XL*
_The Game Card was removed._

Wha-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> Pancakes win every time


Maybe it’s the murder deer in me but French toast trumps both


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Maybe it’s the murder deer in me but French toast trumps both


Its definitely the murder deer


----------



## Mick (Sep 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Maybe it’s the murder deer in me but French toast trumps both



I think our experience with pancakes is different anyway. European pancakes > everything else


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 9, 2020)

Antonio said:


> we need to delete the discord in order to save this thread


nothing cool is happening on discord either I thonk thepyre just talking about math


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> nothing cool is happening on discord either I thonk thepyre just talking about math


disgusting honestly


----------



## Antonio (Sep 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> nothing cool is happening on discord either I thonk thepyre just talking about math


I thought yall were breaking tbt rules


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 9, 2020)

Antonio said:


> yall should be ashamed of yourselves, yall are too young to be breaking rules on other sites


we're unstoppable


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 9, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I thought yall were breaking tbt rules


i must not have seenit


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> I think our experience with pancakes is different anyway. European pancakes > everything else


Yea I haven’t tried European pancakes but American pancakes are too thick and not crispy enough.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i must not have seenit


you didn't see the cursed manga from last night?


----------



## Mick (Sep 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea I haven’t tried European pancakes but American pancakes are too thick and not crispy enough.



Guess what? European pancakes fix exactly those problem. They are thin and not fluffy! ^^


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 9, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you didn't see the cursed manga from last night?


oh nvm i thought we were talking abouttoday


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> Guess what? European pancakes fix exactly those problem. They are thin and not fluffy! ^^


_But floffy pancak_


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 9, 2020)

I hate bancakes they’re too thicc and they make my stomach hurt


----------



## Mick (Sep 9, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> _But floffy pancak_



But hear me out
_non floffy pancak._

You can put literally whatever on them. Like toast, but with more surface area for stuff. And less dry, obviously. 
Trust me they're pantastic


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 9, 2020)

what's the link to the discord in case I ever decide to stop chickening out and join


----------



## Antonio (Sep 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i must not have seenit


good stay pure


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 9, 2020)

I've finished my test

also I like pancakes but the smell
tis a sad day when you can't have pancakes because of the smell :C


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 9, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what's the link to the discord in case I ever decide to stop chickening out and join


can’t link it to you in bd


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> But hear me out
> _non floffy pancak._
> 
> You can put literally whatever on them. Like toast, but with more surface area for stuff. And less dry, obviously.
> Trust me they're pantastic


I just can’t stand how dry regular toast is. It’s really gross to me.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2020)

i dont like waffles, shoot me


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> can’t link it to you in bd


ill dm you it when you want to join


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 9, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> i dont like waffles, shoot me


no no, your protected by the pancake society

	Post automatically merged: Sep 9, 2020



Enxssi said:


> ill dm you it when you want to join


just dm me it and if I decide to join ill be there


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 9, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> i dont like waffles, shoot me


w h a t
Stop, you've violated the law


----------



## Mick (Sep 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I just can’t stand how dry regular toast is. It’s really gross to me.



See? Toast never stood a chance.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 9, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> w h a t
> Stop, you've violated the law


no u


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> w h a t
> Stop, you've violated the law


apparently not haha


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> See? Toast never stood a chance.


French toast, on the other hand...


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 9, 2020)

I like Pancakes but the smell
I _live _for Waffles
And I don't like French Toast unless it's made a certain way + has Nutella and powdered sugar on it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I hate bancakes they’re too thicc and they make my stomach hurt


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 9, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I like Pancakes but the smell
> I _live _for Waffles
> And I don't like French Toast unless it's made a certain way + has Nutella and powdered sugar on it


powdered sugar mmm


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 9, 2020)

Now i'm craving some of that french toast... it's so good


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 317300


See that’s just going to be a bland bready mess


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> See that’s just going to be a bland bready mess


I think its considered a cake


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 9, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 317300


----------



## Mick (Sep 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> French toast, on the other hand...



Sounds like too much effort for toast!



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 317300



Too thicc, so much wasted volume. You could fit so many more pancakes in that same space


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 9, 2020)

I have to draw my silhouette surrounded by things that describe me for my art class

All I put on there was tv show characters-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Now i'm craving some of that french toast... it's so good


I know right? I’d make some but we have no syrup for it...(Q(λ )Q )


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> Sounds like too much effort for toast!
> 
> 
> 
> Too thicc, so much wasted volume. You could fit so many more pancakes in that same space


what is that dry piece of crap


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> Sounds like too much effort for toast!
> 
> 
> 
> Too thicc, so much wasted volume. You could fit so many more pancakes in that same space


how many pancakes do you eat


----------



## Mick (Sep 9, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what is that dry piece of crap



1. It isn't dry unless you suck at making pancakes
2. Those are superior European pancakes™


----------



## Seastar (Sep 9, 2020)

I kinda want pancakes now...


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 9, 2020)

I hate sweet stuff for breakfast


----------



## Mick (Sep 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> how many pancakes do you eat



The record is 12  Actually I don't know


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> 1. It isn't dry unless you suck at making pancakes
> 2. Those are superior European pancakes™


it looks crappy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> Sounds like too much effort for toast!
> 
> 
> 
> Too thicc, so much wasted volume. You could fit so many more pancakes in that same space


Oy, it’s about the same effort actually. You mix up egg, milk, and seasonings, dip your bread of choice (sourdough is best), put that sucker in a heated pan and you’ve got the best breakfast carb!

those look good tho (0(Q )0 )


----------



## Chris (Sep 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I hate sweet stuff for breakfast


I'm usually the same way but lately I've been living off of blueberry muffins.


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 9, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm usually the same way but lately I've been living off of blueberry muffins.


Muffins are an exception but miss me with that syrup crap


----------



## Mick (Sep 9, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> it looks crappy



Go to an optometrist 

Trust me they're not


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> Go to an optometrist
> 
> Trust me they're not


jokes on you I _literally _need to do that


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm usually the same way but lately I've been living off of blueberry muffins.


Blueberry muffins are delicious too. For a couple years McDonald’s sold muffins and they were actually pretty good. The best ones were this chocolate one that they sprinkled Oreos on top


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 9, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> jokes on you I _literally _need to do that


they do be lookin kinda crunchy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

Ya wanna know a semi-cursed pancake recipe tho?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ya wanna know a semi-cursed pancake recipe tho?


squid pancakes?


----------



## Mick (Sep 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> those look good tho (0(Q )0 )



See, this person knows a lot about food and agrees ☝ 

And since these are not just a thick fluffy mess you can put literally anything on them. Sugar? Bacon? Apple and cinnamon? Your entire favourite dinner? Sure, why not. I don't know who invented european pancakes but we should be praising them


----------



## Seastar (Sep 9, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> squid pancakes?


Oh no oh no oh no oh no
Why did I even find those-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 9, 2020)

well as long as they're pancakes ill allow it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> squid pancakes?


Nope: banana pancakes. Should I get to the semi cursed part?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 9, 2020)

I just eat cereal for breakfast because I can't cook C:


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> See, this person knows a lot about food and agrees ☝


Knowing them they probably would say my stamp of approval means they’re gross lol

	Post automatically merged: Sep 9, 2020



DinosaurDumpster said:


> I just eat cereal for breakfast because I can't cook C:


I can’t stand cereal with milk cuz the combination always tastes weird and ruins both components


----------



## Antonio (Sep 9, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm usually the same way but lately I've been living off of blueberry muffins.


try banana nut


----------



## Mick (Sep 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Knowing them they probably would say my stamp of approval means they’re gross lol



I might have to agree with them. Your food choices seem uh, incredibly american from my point of view.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Nope: banana pancakes. Should I get to the semi cursed part?


Yeah I need to see


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> I might have to agree with them. Your food choices seem uh, incredibly american from my point of view.


Nah judging from their reactions my tastes go beyond American lol I’m just not picky and enjoy odd flavor combinations

	Post automatically merged: Sep 9, 2020



Saltyy said:


> Yeah I need to see


It’s just bananas and eggs (and seasoning). It’s actually kinda good tho


----------



## Antonio (Sep 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> The record is 12  Actually I don't know


12 is alot though


----------



## Mick (Sep 9, 2020)

Speaking of American food. I did my parents a favour and went along to a steakhouse yesterday. I hated their obnoxiously dumb wild west theming but the food was good, anyway I am telling you all about this because






I went to the bathroom all alone and I didn't even get my puppy


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> Speaking of American food. I did my parents a favour and went along to a steakhouse yesterday. I hated their obnoxiously dumb wild west theming but the food was good, anyway I am telling you all about this because
> 
> View attachment 317303
> 
> I went to the bathroom all alone and I didn't even get my puppy


why does that picture remind me of black bear diner


----------



## Chris (Sep 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> Speaking of American food. I did my parents a favour and went along to a steakhouse yesterday. I hated their obnoxiously dumb wild west theming but the food was good, anyway I am telling you all about this because
> 
> View attachment 317303
> 
> I went to the bathroom all alone and I didn't even get my puppy



That sign is incredible.  

Oh no. I hope you asked your parents to submit a formal complaint.


----------



## Mick (Sep 9, 2020)

Antonio said:


> 12 is alot though



It is, I could never manage that and was exaggerating.  I think maybe 6 or so? honestly it depends on what's on them because you obviously don't eat them just like that

	Post automatically merged: Sep 9, 2020



DinosaurDumpster said:


> why does that picture remind me of black bear diner



I have no idea but maybe the atmosphere is similar? 



Vrisnem said:


> That sign is incredible.
> 
> Oh no. I hope you asked your parents to submit a formal complaint.



Good idea. Maybe we'll toss in a bad review too. I want my puppy.


----------



## Antonio (Sep 9, 2020)

make sure to exercise off those calories


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> Speaking of American food. I did my parents a favour and went along to a steakhouse yesterday. I hated their obnoxiously dumb wild west theming but the food was good, anyway I am telling you all about this because
> 
> View attachment 317303
> 
> I went to the bathroom all alone and I didn't even get my puppy


You probably wouldn’t like the atmosphere of my favorite chain restaurant (food-wise) then (Longhorn Steakhouse is VERY wild-west themed: I love that aesthetic tho). Cracker Barrel is more...Americana based tho so I’m not sure about that.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 9, 2020)

all i eat is junk food and i _still _don't gain any weight.

it's a blessing and a curse.


----------



## Mick (Sep 9, 2020)

Antonio said:


> make sure to exercise off those calories



Oh I will. This is exactly my reason to exercise.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> why does that picture remind me of black bear diner


Tell me about it. Is it regional?


----------



## Chris (Sep 9, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> all i eat is junk food and i _still _don't gain any weight.
> 
> it's a blessing and a curse.


Enjoy it while it lasts! I could eat anything I wanted until I was about 25 without consequence. Metabolism has slowed too much for that now.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Tell me about it. Is it regional?


I think it's regional, it started in California i think. It's this bear-themed restaurant in my area, with a somewhat similar atmosphere like in the picture. More of a California vibe (makes sense lol) and it's pretty decent.  It's not the best, but it isn't the absolute worst either.


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 9, 2020)

pancakes are good but have you ever had a ham and cheese and bacon egg breakfast sandwich

	Post automatically merged: Sep 9, 2020



DinosaurDumpster said:


> I think it's regional, it started in California i think. It's this bear-themed restaurant in my area, with a somewhat similar atmosphere like in the picture. More of a California vibe (makes sense lol) and it's pretty decent.  It's not the best, but it isn't the absolute worst either.


okay I like their pancakes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> pancakes are good but have you ever had a ham and cheese and bacon egg breakfast sandwich
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 9, 2020
> 
> ...


oh my god those are god


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I think it's regional, it started in California i think. It's this bear-themed restaurant in my area, with a somewhat similar atmosphere like in the picture. More of a California vibe (makes sense lol) and it's pretty decent.  It's not the best, but it isn't the absolute worst either.


Yea that’s regional. I just love restaurants with that atmosphere lol (I love the lodge aesthetic)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> pancakes are good but have you ever had a ham and cheese and bacon egg breakfast sandwich


yeS PLEASE


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> pancakes are good but have you ever had a ham and cheese and bacon egg breakfast sandwich


Yesh but steak is better than ham


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea that’s regional. I just love restaurants with that atmosphere lol (I love the lodge aesthetic)


I think it's a cool aesthetic too.
it makes me sad tho bc i grew up in that kind of atmosphere and i miss how peaceful rural areas are ;v;
Sure you could hear everyone's dogs, but at least your neighbors kids wouldn't be a nuisance and scream every 3 minutes. They would, but.. you couldn't hear them.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I think it's a cool aesthetic too.
> it makes me sad tho bc i grew up in that kind of atmosphere and i miss how peaceful rural areas are ;v;
> Sure you could hear everyone's dogs, but at least your neighbors kids wouldn't be a nuisance and scream every 3 minutes. They would, but.. you couldn't hear them.


Yea I’ve always lived in a suburb. It’s nice and all but I’d love to live in an at least semi rural neighborhood


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea I’ve always lived in a suburb. It’s nice and all but I’d love to live in an at least semi rural neighborhood


It's really nice. Sure, it takes 10-30 minutes to get places but it's something.
also my backyard was huggeeeee (we lived on a few acres of land) and i miss it. Did a lot of exploring when me and my 3 other siblings were at the prime ages of 3, 6, and 8 years old.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> It's really nice. Sure, it takes 10-30 minutes to get places but it's something.
> also my backyard was huggeeeee (we lived on a few acres of land) and i miss it. Did a lot of exploring when me and my 3 other siblings were at the prime ages of 3, 6, and 8 years old.


The funny thing is I’m in such a small town that anything of interest is already 10-30 minutes away...


----------



## Antonio (Sep 9, 2020)

sounds nice


----------



## Seastar (Sep 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> pancakes are good but have you ever had a ham and cheese and bacon egg breakfast sandwich


No, but that sounds good...


----------



## Antonio (Sep 9, 2020)

Breakfast bowls are the superior way to eat breakfast


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Breakfast bowls are the superior way to eat breakfast


That sounds good ngl


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 9, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Breakfast bowls are the superior way to eat breakfast


cereal is pretty good ngl


----------



## Antonio (Sep 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> cereal is pretty good ngl


I meant like eggs potatoes and cheese with little bits of bacon


----------



## Mick (Sep 9, 2020)

Ursala... Oh man. I am right here you know.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> Ursala... Oh man. I am right here you know.


Oh yea I forgot earlier Diana was wondering how you were doing lol


----------



## Mick (Sep 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh yea I forgot earlier Diana was wondering how you were doing lol



Ah you can tell her I'm doing well


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

I need to show y’all’s my dwelling lol


----------



## Mick (Sep 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I need to show y’all’s my dwelling lol



You do 

I'm currently gathering and editing screenshots from my library. I haven't updated my journal in far too long


----------



## Chris (Sep 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> Ursala... Oh man. I am right here you know.


Hey, that's not nice! I heard a rumour that he could draw...   


I helped Goose find his lost bag today. It smelled like sweaty laundry.


----------



## Mick (Sep 9, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Hey, that's not nice! I heard a rumour that he could draw...
> 
> 
> I helped Goose find his lost bag today. It smelled like sweaty laundry.



Aww. <3

Oh yikes. Hope you washed it for him first.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

Ah, home sweet home...I guess it’s tent sweet tent. It’s nice and cozy compared to sleeping outside!

Speaking of which...Vris I’m inside and I’m in my usual jammies. May I have hot chocolate now?


----------



## Mick (Sep 9, 2020)

By the way, a few days ago I acquired a very interesting object for scientific research.


----------



## Chris (Sep 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> Oh yikes. Hope you washed it for him first.



I'm not that nice.




Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 317387View attachment 317388Ah, home sweet home...I guess it’s tent sweet tent. It’s nice and cozy compared to sleeping outside!
> 
> Speaking of which...Vris I’m inside and I’m in my usual jammies. May I have hot chocolate now?



Are you planning to live in a tent forever?

And of course you may!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> By the way, a few days ago I acquired a very interesting object for scientific research.
> 
> View attachment 317392


Oh no...I guess I’m going to be stuck as a deer for longer


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 9, 2020)

I finally have an excuse to draw my favorite tv show characters ;v;


----------



## Mick (Sep 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh no...I guess I’m going to be stuck as a deer for longer



Perhaps. OR. Maybe we can unleash some science on this stick and learn to control it. 



DinosaurDumpster said:


> I finally have an excuse to draw my favorite tv show characters ;v;



Do you need an excuse to draw stuff? I've been doing it wrong all this time :0


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Are you planning to live in a tent forever?
> 
> And of course you may!


Yesh!

and yea, it’s not like I have any choice in the matter


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> Perhaps. OR. Maybe we can unleash some science on this stick and learn to control it.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need an excuse to draw stuff? I've been doing it wrong all this time :0


No, you don't need an excuse lol
I've been wanting to draw a whole little disney channel (as well as nickelodeon) thing with all of my favorite sitcom and cartoon characters from there and my art class has given me that opportunity lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> Perhaps. OR. Maybe we can unleash some science on this stick and learn to control it.


No, it’s more like the lack of the stick makes the rest of the forest turn on me


----------



## Seastar (Sep 9, 2020)

I need to learn how to draw things that aren't Kirby.... hhhhh


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I need to learn how to draw things that aren't Kirby.... hhhhh


step one:

Learn how to draw a circle
(pretty much move your arm in a circle on a piece of paper, don't make it too big obviously lol)
But don't press down on the paper too hard
(this doesn't make any sense, does it? i hope it does lol)

From there
you can learn how to draw _anything_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

I know how to draw Kirby characters, critters (mostly mammals) and some background work. My humans are alright tho


----------



## Seastar (Sep 9, 2020)

I never thought I would want to learn how to draw people... But... squids.... I-


----------



## Mick (Sep 9, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> No, you don't need an excuse lol
> I've been wanting to draw a whole little disney channel (as well as nickelodeon) thing with all of my favorite sitcom and cartoon characters from there and my art class has given me that opportunity lol



Ah, good! Have fun 



Your Local Wild Child said:


> No, it’s more like the lack of the stick makes the rest of the forest turn on me



Hmm I think you underestimate the power of high-tech Narnian science


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

I just know I’m stuck with hooves for the time being


----------



## Mick (Sep 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I just know I’m stuck with hooves for the time being



What can I say? Sometimes, sacrifices have to be made in the name of science

	Post automatically merged: Sep 9, 2020

Finally got that journal entry out. I have so many screenshots lined up to go in there, it's insane!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> What can I say? Sometimes, sacrifices have to be made in the name of science


Yea...but it’s just that I prefer being a biped


----------



## Mick (Sep 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea...but it’s just that I prefer being a biped



We'll let you know as soon as a vaccine is available.
I'm just glad it wasn't my sacrifice for once.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> We'll let you know as soon as a vaccine is available.
> I'm just glad it wasn't my sacrifice for once.


...are you talking about the whole ice pop thing?


----------



## Mick (Sep 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ...are you talking about the whole ice pop thing?



Yes, no. Maybe?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 9, 2020)

i drew luigi and not gonna lie kinda looks like the pringles man


----------



## Mick (Sep 9, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> i drew luigi and not gonna lie kinda looks like the pringles man



How can you just say that and not share it with us? 

I suppose they could be pretty similar!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> i drew luigi and not gonna lie kinda looks like the pringles man


The true nintendo Pringle’s man is president Haltmann


----------



## Clock (Sep 9, 2020)

I return


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 9, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I return


Why did you remove that adorable avi of yours


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 9, 2020)

Hi hello


----------



## Clock (Sep 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Why did you remove that adorable avi of yours


It was only an entry


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> It was only an entry


Were you accepted?


----------



## Clock (Sep 9, 2020)

Yeah it was accepted


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> How can you just say that and not share it with us?
> 
> I suppose they could be pretty similar!


it's not finished yet
but alright in a bit lol
((it's apart of that disney channel thing for my art class btw))


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Why did you remove that adorable avi of yours


why'd you remove yours


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 9, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> why'd you remove yours


idk I should probably add one but idk what I want


----------



## Mick (Sep 9, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Yeah it was accepted



I think it was mentioned somewhere in that thread that they will only look at all the signatures and avatars at the time of judging, and removing them before that happens will not help you :0 you might still get the tickets though


----------



## Clock (Sep 9, 2020)

I think I will put a screenshot of it though for the entry


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> I think it was mentioned somewhere in that thread that they will only look at all the signatures and avatars at the time of judging, and removing them before that happens will not help you :0 you might still get the tickets though


Yea just so long as it’s accepted Clockwise will get participation tickets just not the staff favorite consideration (unless it’s put back on the theme)


----------



## Clock (Sep 9, 2020)

I see, might as well bring it back for judging


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 9, 2020)

The drawing with pringles-man luigi and the excuse to draw disney channel and nickelodeon sitcom/cartoon characters for my art class.
It's an identity project where we basically draw our silhouette or ourselves and draw stuff around us that we love or describe us
this obviously isn't done


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> The drawing with pringles-man luigi and the excuse to draw disney channel and nickelodeon sitcom/cartoon characters for my art class.
> It's an identity project where we basically draw our silhouette or ourselves and draw stuff around us that we love or describe us
> this obviously isn't done
> View attachment 317444


Hey, that looks really good!

also I see accountant cat there


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 9, 2020)

_if you understand any of the not so obvious characters i drew you are legendary_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 9, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> The drawing with pringles-man luigi and the excuse to draw disney channel and nickelodeon sitcom/cartoon characters for my art class.
> It's an identity project where we basically draw our silhouette or ourselves and draw stuff around us that we love or describe us
> this obviously isn't done
> View attachment 317444


broski that is AMAZING


----------



## Mick (Sep 9, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> The drawing with pringles-man luigi and the excuse to draw disney channel and nickelodeon sitcom/cartoon characters for my art class.
> It's an identity project where we basically draw our silhouette or ourselves and draw stuff around us that we love or describe us
> this obviously isn't done
> View attachment 317444



I love it! That looks very good so far


----------



## Ichiban (Sep 9, 2020)

new pc
new me

god my wallet must hate me now, these last 2 days have been hard on my heart lol
hope you tbt people are doing ok because its been pretty wild for me lol


----------



## Mick (Sep 9, 2020)

Origami said:


> new pc
> new me
> 
> god my wallet must hate me now, these last 2 days have been hard on my heart lol
> hope you tbt people are doing ok because its been pretty wild for me lol



Nice new pc, may it bring you many high quality basement posts
It's been going okay here!


----------



## Antonio (Sep 9, 2020)

Origami said:


> new pc
> new me
> 
> god my wallet must hate me now, these last 2 days have been hard on my heart lol
> hope you tbt people are doing ok because its been pretty wild for me lol


dw tho your wallet might hate you know but


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 9, 2020)

discord is single handedly ruining friendships


----------



## Antonio (Sep 9, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> discord is single handedly ruining friendships


what happened


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 9, 2020)

Antonio said:


> what happened


yeah I want to keep basement dwellers open so I won't disclose that


----------



## Antonio (Sep 9, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> yeah I want to keep basement dwellers open so I won't disclose that


but you passively mentioned it anyways?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 9, 2020)

Antonio said:


> but you passively mentioned it anyways?


meh whatever just saying 

Discord is the demise of basement dwellers


----------



## Antonio (Sep 9, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> meh whatever just saying
> 
> Discord is the demise of basement dwellers


ok but why tho


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 9, 2020)

Whelp then the name "Discord" is quite fitting doncha think


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 9, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Whelp then the name "Discord" is quite fitting doncha think


I guess so.


----------



## Ichiban (Sep 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> Nice new pc, may it bring you many high quality basement posts
> It's been going okay here!


the monitor is huge and higher up then im used to lol, and everythings so bright
if only i didnt accidentally set my monitor to portugese i could adjust brightness lol


----------



## Antonio (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Sep 9, 2020)

Well the discord is the wild west of tbt.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

I


Antonio said:


> View attachment 317584


i said it once and I’ll say it again...that is _cursed_


----------



## Antonio (Sep 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I
> 
> i said it once and I’ll say it again...that is _cursed_


don't u deny him the cheddar


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

Antonio said:


> don't u deny him the cheddar


I wouldn’t cuz if it’s like the Evwirtian critter he reminds me of refusing him would be a death sentence


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 9, 2020)

Antonio said:


> View attachment 317584


damn I felt that


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 9, 2020)

lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 9, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> View attachment 317587
> lol


I'm counting about 8 pixels


----------



## Antonio (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 9, 2020)

Antonio said:


> View attachment 317588


 omg its a celebrity auto auto auto plzzzz its my dream


----------



## Antonio (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 9, 2020)

Antonio said:


> View attachment 317588


Ferb, I know what we're going to do today

Let's put ourselves in Mean Girls!


----------



## Antonio (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

My dachshund stole my seat


----------



## Antonio (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 9, 2020)

Antonio said:


> View attachment 317595





it cost you nothing to not post that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> My dachshund stole my seat


little thief


----------



## Antonio (Sep 9, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 317596
> it cost you nothing to not post that





don't threaten me with a good time now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

Antonio said:


> View attachment 317595


Oy could you please not that is a no


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 9, 2020)

Antonio said:


> View attachment 317595


you called? I had a Kirby incident once...


----------



## Clock (Sep 9, 2020)

I'm just doing schoolwork right now.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> you called? I had a Kirby incident once...
> View attachment 317600


Kirby has sinned your found unforgivable


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> you called? I had a Kirby incident once...
> View attachment 317600


I actually like the Kirby series please don’t


----------



## Admiral Sven (Sep 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> My dachshund stole my seat



My cat does this. It's bloody annoying.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 9, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Kirby has sinned your found unforgivable


This sentence through me for a loop am I stroking


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 9, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> This sentence through me for a loop am I stroking


haha gottem


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I actually like the Kirby series please don’t


I won't, there's rules and stuff here... but just know theyre in my camera roll as I speak.

They might come out one day....


----------



## Antonio (Sep 9, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Sep 9, 2020

this one is weak


----------



## Clock (Sep 9, 2020)

The irony


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

Antonio said:


> View attachment 317602
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 9, 2020
> 
> this one is weak


I am fine with this level of cursed


----------



## Clock (Sep 9, 2020)

Hmm....


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 9, 2020)

hmm is correct


----------



## Antonio (Sep 9, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Sep 9, 2020

I need a therapist


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 9, 2020)

Antonio said:


> View attachment 317603
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 9, 2020
> 
> I need a therapist


that's a lot of scars 

get a therapist


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

Antonio said:


> View attachment 317603
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 9, 2020
> 
> I need a therapist


Would you like to know, _where I got these scars?_


----------



## Clock (Sep 9, 2020)

Wasp scars?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Wasp scars?


Nah I was referencing the joker but yes I have wasp scars (they aren’t visible while I’m a deer)


----------



## Antonio (Sep 9, 2020)

sounds fun


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

Antonio said:


> View attachment 317639


That has the same energy as this vine


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 9, 2020)

Antonio said:


> View attachment 317639
> sounds fun


Oh no, Big chungus is killing me


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 9, 2020)

Antonio said:


> View attachment 317639
> sounds fun


ah so if that's what that means... I'm on my way to kill the suspense


----------



## Antonio (Sep 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That has the same energy as this vine


I love your vine reference 

and why am I the only one supplying Memes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

Okay, so I open up my mailbox to grab some stuff I ordered...Audie sent me a letter.

sounds cute, right? Well, she has a track record for giving me weird things (especially clothing). lo and behold...

she does not disappoint


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Okay, so I open up my mailbox to grab some stuff I ordered...Audie sent me a letter.View attachment 317642sounds cute, right? Well, she has a track record for giving me weird things (especially clothing). lo and behold...View attachment 317643she does not disappoint


what are you trying to say Audie?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what are you trying to say Audie?


Well, I am the self-proclaimed “ugliest villager of Arctin/Evwirt” (just so my villagers don’t have to be)


----------



## Clock (Sep 9, 2020)

"Paper bag is fashion" -Audie


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Well, I am the self-proclaimed “ugliest villager of Arctin/Evwirt” (just so my villagers don’t have to be)


mood


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> "Paper bag is fashion" -Audie


She gave me a prison jumpsuit once as a reward for catching a sea bass


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 9, 2020)

w


Your Local Wild Child said:


> She gave me a prison jumpsuit once as a reward for catching a sea bass


ait there's prison jumpsuits in AC?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

TBH if my PC was a villager I bet he’d be one that peeps would run straight back to Wilbur

	Post automatically merged: Sep 9, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> w
> 
> ait there's prison jumpsuits in AC?




Not officially but this is WAY too close NOT to be one. It’s a Jumper Work Suit


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 9, 2020)

time to cosplay Nico in Animal Crossing
or Rock


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

I have oats now


----------



## Clock (Sep 9, 2020)

Hmm...
I wonder if I should open NH later and do a big island change.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Hmm...
> I wonder if I should open NH later and do a big island change.


Like how big?


----------



## Clock (Sep 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Like how big?


Idk or maybe just planning,
Not satisfied with my island layout that much...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

Aaaay I’m getting a Celtic Woman concert recorded on the 17th


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 10, 2020)

Accountant cat sold me his toilet...


bidding starts at 1337 NMT


----------



## Clock (Sep 10, 2020)

Toilet auction


----------



## Seastar (Sep 10, 2020)

Okay, good night.
If I can sleep off this anxiety, that is.


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Accountant cat sold me his toilet...View attachment 317680bidding starts at 1337 NMT


Pretty sure Raymond’s toilet costs wayyy more nmt than that


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Pretty sure Raymond’s toilet costs wayyy more nmt than that


Eh I wanna start at a reasonable price

	Post automatically merged: Sep 10, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Eh I wanna start at a reasonable price


Maybe I can also take 3000 pine cones for it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 10, 2020)

Welp, I’ve got to go to bed soon. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## Clock (Sep 10, 2020)

I should draw soon....
I think I should work on a character ref or do art..


----------



## Mick (Sep 10, 2020)

I am awake


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Sep 10, 2020)

Oh no the weird Ratmond fans are gonna come


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2020)

man, java really sucks for coding advanced software in lol


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Sep 10, 2020)

Wild child get out my lawn


----------



## Antonio (Sep 10, 2020)

it's raining hard outside my dorm


----------



## Chris (Sep 10, 2020)

*I feel like I'm repeating myself here, but please keep anything related to Discord in Discord rather than mentioning it in here. We don't want to create the atmosphere of there being some sort of clique. This makes others feel like they're unable to post in this thread because they aren't part of an off-site server. Let's aim to keep the thread inclusive! Thank you.*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 10, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Wild child get out my lawnView attachment 317766


Nah that ain’t  I still have spots

also mornin’!


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Sep 10, 2020)

Good morning


----------



## Seastar (Sep 10, 2020)

Good morning... everyone.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 10, 2020)

Oy grass for breakfast for the 17 time...


----------



## Chris (Sep 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oy grass for breakfast for the 17 time...


Please eat real food. 

Come over to my house. I just cooked fried eggs served on top of potato waffles.


----------



## Mick (Sep 10, 2020)

Yay, they're finally awake  

Good morning


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Please eat real food.
> 
> Come over to my house. I just cooked fried eggs served on top of potato waffles.


Absolutely! ...Just a hypothetical: how close are you to the woods?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 10, 2020)

i'm awake now

the weird thing is i don't have actual online classes for the rest of the week
but then i go back to in-person school ;v;


----------



## Chris (Sep 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Absolutely! ...Just a hypothetical: how close are you to the woods?



I live on the edge of the woods. Here is the view from where I'm currently sat:



Spoiler


----------



## Antonio (Sep 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Please eat real food.
> 
> Come over to my house. I just cooked fried eggs served on top of potato waffles.


potato waffles sounds delicious, tell me more


----------



## Mick (Sep 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I live on the edge of the woods. Here is the view from where I'm currently sat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooh nice view. I like your cactus!


----------



## Chris (Sep 10, 2020)

Antonio said:


> potato waffles sounds delicious, tell me more


Is that not a thing across the pond!?  



Mick said:


> Ooh nice view. I like your cactus!


That's George!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 10, 2020)

Mick said:


> Yay, they're finally awake
> 
> Good morning


Mornin’! I’m just getting on now!


Vrisnem said:


> I live on the edge of the woods. Here is the view from where I'm currently sat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep that’s good enough for me to get to!




Vrisnem said:


> Is that not a thing across the pond!?


No it is: my dad LOVES them!


----------



## Antonio (Sep 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Is that not a thing across the pond!?


I would need a picture


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 10, 2020)

good morning


----------



## Chris (Sep 10, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I would need a picture








These. I throw fried eggs on top of them. Sometimes with bacon, mushrooms, and fried tomatoes if I can be bothered making that much effort.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> These. I throw fried eggs on top of them. Sometimes with bacon, mushrooms, and fried tomatoes if I can be bothered making that much effort.


Oh, I’m thinking Irish pancakes! My dad puts sour cream on ‘em when he gets them. It wouldn’t surprise me if we have potato waffles in the US tho


----------



## Antonio (Sep 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> These. I throw fried eggs on top of them. Sometimes with bacon, mushrooms, and fried tomatoes if I can be bothered making that much effort.


I have never had them before


----------



## Chris (Sep 10, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I have never had them before


You are missing out. 

They're like a dozen for £1. Cheap, easy, and filling!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You are missing out.
> 
> They're like a dozen for £1. Cheap, easy, and filling!


They sound so good (o(Q )o )


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 10, 2020)

tfw your teacher gives you half points on something despite doing it right


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 10, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> tfw your teacher gives you half points on something despite doing it right


What class was it? I know in math courses they require you to show your work for full credit. My calc teacher reminds us pretty much every session about it


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 10, 2020)

My math teacher assigned us something due at 12*pm*
Then she marked missing
*I don't think 12pm is the after the school day is over*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 10, 2020)

So... I bought five utility poles instead of streetlights...


----------



## Antonio (Sep 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You are missing out.
> 
> They're like a dozen for £1. Cheap, easy, and filling!


I'll stick with my hashbrowns


----------



## Mick (Sep 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> That's George!



Omg it has a name :') Mine does not, even though it has eyes






	Post automatically merged: Sep 10, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> So... I bought five utility poles instead of streetlights...



Well done!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 10, 2020)

Mick said:


> Well done!


It doesn’t even fit my theming


----------



## Chris (Sep 10, 2020)

Mick said:


> Omg it has a name :') Mine does not, even though it has eyes
> 
> View attachment 317840


This is amazing.  
Poor thing not having a name though...


----------



## Mick (Sep 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> This is amazing.
> Poor thing not having a name though...



It's like 7 years old though, wouldn't it be weird to name it now?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What class was it? I know in math courses they require you to show your work for full credit. My calc teacher reminds us pretty much every session about it


yeah it was the dreaded math 

apparently my work wasn't was enough


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 10, 2020)

Mick said:


> It's like 7 years old though, wouldn't it be weird to name it now?


It’s NEVER too late


----------



## Mick (Sep 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s NEVER too late



Well, I am taking suggestions!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 10, 2020)

Mick said:


> Well, I am taking suggestions!


I like the name Jerry


----------



## Antonio (Sep 10, 2020)

Phil is always the superior name.


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 10, 2020)

joe


----------



## Mick (Sep 10, 2020)

Wait, maybe we need two names.


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 10, 2020)

Mick said:


> Wait, maybe we need two names.
> 
> View attachment 317844


joe and joe 2


----------



## Mick (Sep 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> joe and joe 2



Good suggestion but probably not


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 10, 2020)

Mick said:


> Wait, maybe we need two names.
> 
> View attachment 317844


Jerry and Billy


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2020)

lmfao making my own house of nightmare stuff, tis fun ;D


----------



## Chris (Sep 10, 2020)

When your best bro asks to leave.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> When your best bro asks to leave.


rip :/

literally me with like all villagers i want to stay tho


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> When your best bro asks to leave.


Bam asked me twice in a row the last cycle I had   The only one who would be worse is Erik (as he’s my favorite deer)


----------



## Seastar (Sep 10, 2020)

I've had Tangy, Lobo, and Kiki ask to move...
No please don't.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2020)

like all my smugs i want to stay asks and then we have julian who's lit ****ing things up lol

also gonna try these mirrors i made on a friend, might post them if anyone wants to try


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 10, 2020)

None of my deer are leaving (and accountant cat isn’t leaving for a LONG time)


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2020)

yeah raymond is defo staying here.. not that he asked a lot but sheesh julian -.-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 10, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> yeah raymond is defo staying here.. not that he asked a lot but sheesh julian -.-


I just got my first escape attempt move request from him last week


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I just got my first escape attempt move request from him last week


damn. think i hade one or two but yeah him, marshal and shep are so damn much staying haha

also laughing at my mirror images so hard lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 10, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> damn. think i hade one or two but yeah him, marshal and shep are so damn much staying haha
> 
> also laughing at my mirror images so hard lol


He’ll be free to go once he’s done auditing Evwirt


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> He’ll be free to go once he’s done auditing Evwirt


fair enough ig i just love him too much

also lmao another friend when i showed her mirrors; "bruh sign up for staff"


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 10, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> fair enough ig i just love him too much


I like him too it’s just that he’s not an accountant deer. Zell does look like a good candidate for that tho


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I like him too it’s just that he’s not an accountant deer. Zell does look like a good candidate for that tho


had zell.... we defo did not vibe and he was one of the more boring good smug to me.. but just my onion


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 10, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> had zell.... we defo did not vibe and he was one of the more boring good smug to me.. but just my onion


He’s a deer (technically an antelope but he’s got the murder deer shape) so he’s gotta be a part of Evwirt


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 10, 2020)

Fall Guy drama in the Zoom meeting


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> He’s a deer (technically an antelope but he’s got the murder deer shape) so he’s gotta be a part of Evwirt


yeah, true. i liked him better in nl/hhd tho


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 10, 2020)

The three amigos: Carl edition


----------



## Antonio (Sep 10, 2020)

LOOK AT  THIS WEATHER AHAHAHAHHAHHHHHHH


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 10, 2020)

Antonio said:


> LOOK AT  THIS WEATHER AHAHAHAHHAHHHHHHH


It rained pretty much all day yesterday on Evwirt it was cold


----------



## Mick (Sep 10, 2020)

Antonio said:


> LOOK AT  THIS WEATHER AHAHAHAHHAHHHHHHH



Rain is the best weather


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 10, 2020)

Mick said:


> Rain is the best weather


If ya have somewhere warm to duck into


----------



## Chris (Sep 10, 2020)

@Your Local Wild Child I found deer on some packaging I just opened. 



Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2020)

man, i need to make more mirror tis too funnn : DD


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> @Your Local Wild Child I found deer on some packaging I just opened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are mighty fine deer


----------



## Chris (Sep 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Those are mighty fine deer


They are now in the bin.  
But its 100% recyclable!


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 10, 2020)

__





						Objection!
					





					objection.lol
				



Putting this here for reasons


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 10, 2020)

Oy physics hurts my brain but I got through a lot of this week’s materials


----------



## Seastar (Sep 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did I just watch and why?


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 10, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What did I just watch and why?


me and Josuke had a conversation about transformers


----------



## Clock (Sep 10, 2020)

I return


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 10, 2020)

Okay, so I have a mobile game that’s basically taking care of a tree that doubles as a forest. Does it surprise y’all that this is what I’m hoping at least 1/3 of my tree will look like?


----------



## Clock (Sep 10, 2020)

Deer hanging on a tree?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Deer hanging on a tree?


They’re chilling they’ve got fruit


----------



## toxapex (Sep 10, 2020)

How is everyone's day/evening

Side note, I didn't see this in the five most recently-replied threads in the basement and i was worried it locked again for some reason haha


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 10, 2020)

toxapex said:


> How is everyone's day/evening
> 
> Side note, I didn't see this in the five most recently-replied threads in the basement and i was worried it locked again for some reason haha


Pretty crummy school-wise but otherwise decent

	Post automatically merged: Sep 10, 2020

But...the crabs have started to wake up from hibernation


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 10, 2020)

toxapex said:


> How is everyone's day/evening
> 
> Side note, I didn't see this in the five most recently-replied threads in the basement and i was worried it locked again for some reason haha


Doin' good.
Been in the mood for some disney channel lately soo-


----------



## Clock (Sep 10, 2020)

Today feels bad and I feel like its going to worsen


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 10, 2020)

I watch YouTube for the most part but I’m thinking of popping on a Disney movie lol


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Today feels bad and I feel like its going to worsen


;;


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 10, 2020)

my god what a beauty


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 317949
> my god what a beauty


I’d love if balloons were added to main Minecraft (even if they were just for flavor)


----------



## Clock (Sep 10, 2020)

Imagine if tripping was in Minecraft and you'll lose the balloons


----------



## Seastar (Sep 10, 2020)

My day has just been meh...
But hello.


----------



## Clock (Sep 10, 2020)

Hello


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Imagine if tripping was in Minecraft and you'll lose the balloons


Rest assured I’d do that

	Post automatically merged: Sep 10, 2020




Knowing fully well that this’ll probably show my age, do any of y’all remember the times back when TWC had this logo? The music for local on the 8s was way cooler back then


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 10, 2020)

What's kickin'


----------



## Clock (Sep 10, 2020)

Hello
I see your og aesthetic


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 10, 2020)

Yo you know what’s cool about weather channel? When an especially severe storm is being covered they change the music to practically boss music


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yo you know what’s cool about weather channel? When an especially severe storm is being covered they change the music to practically boss music


_dude that sounds epic_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _dude that sounds epic_






Here’s the full set of music used. I’ve only really heard the last in action tho


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Here’s the full set of music used. I’ve only really heard the last in action tho


gives me flashbacks


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> gives me flashbacks


I guess these would be more pertinent to y’all’s living by the Gulf of Mexico


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 10, 2020)

Hippity Hoppity depressions my property


----------



## Antonio (Sep 10, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Hippity Hoppity depressions my property


why am I your property


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 10, 2020)

Time for me to play more mobile animal games lol


----------



## Clock (Sep 10, 2020)

Are they your interest? Mobile games with animals?
Just curious


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Are they your interest? Mobile games with animals?
> Just curious


Yup! I have several that’s stayed on my phone for a good chunk of my phone’s life


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 11, 2020)

i finally stopped procrastinating and started working on that pringles-man luigi drawing

it's been a good hour and a half and it's about halfway done. I really like how it's coming out C:
anyways goodnight yall!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 11, 2020)

Well, I’ve got to go to bed soon so goodnight y’all’s!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 11, 2020)

welp never mind i can't sleep
my childhood just died infront of my very eyes

I was just casually listening to When Can I See You Again? by Owl City on my MP3 Player (i use that thing religiously, better than youtube in my opinion because no ads lol)
and it just _died _(i think)
It's kind of funny but mainly sad. If you know how that song goes, that's definitely suitable.
_this tiny music box was apart of so many moments in my childhood and the present, idk if i can live without it (i have a sad sad life)_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 11, 2020)

too depressed to sleep


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 11, 2020)

Nope nevermind
the legacy of my childhood lives on and i couldn't be happier right now ;v;

anyways goodnight for real this time lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 11, 2020)

good night I guess.


----------



## Hobowire (Sep 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Hey.. What happened to @Hobowire ??




I'm tired of getting warnings and having the moderators moving my post all over the place.  Im not going to be proactive where I'm not wanted.  They're just bad.


----------



## Clock (Sep 11, 2020)

I return


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 11, 2020)

Good morning y’all’s!


----------



## Clock (Sep 11, 2020)

Hello there


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 11, 2020)

I got a real statue from Redd!


----------



## Seastar (Sep 11, 2020)

Good morning... everyone.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Good morning... everyone.


Good morning!


----------



## Chris (Sep 11, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> I'm tired of getting warnings and having the moderators moving my post all over the place.  Im not going to be proactive where I'm not wanted.  They're just bad.


If you are unhappy with, or do not understand, the decisions we have made then you are welcome to make a *Contact the Staff* thread and I'll be happy to discuss it with you. 


Slept 1am-4am and then again 10am-1pm. I need caffeine and a lot of it today.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 11, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Slept 1am-4am and then again 10am-1pm. I need caffeine and a lot of it today.


I have coffee in the morning but after my stats class (that forces me to get up early lol)


----------



## Hobowire (Sep 11, 2020)

this is exactly I mean.   Thank you for the notification.


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 11, 2020)

hi


----------



## oak (Sep 11, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> I'm tired of getting warnings and having the moderators moving my post all over the place.  Im not going to be proactive where I'm not wanted.  They're just bad.


COME BACK HOBO I WILL SHIELD YOU WITH MY BODY FROM THE MODS


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 11, 2020)

welp the saving up for a user change begins soon


----------



## Antonio (Sep 11, 2020)

Good afternoon


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 11, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> welp the saving up for a user change begins soon


Currently the idea is changing to "Platinum"


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 11, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Currently the idea is changing to "Platinum"


that sounds like a cool name!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> that sounds like a cool name!


Out of my 38388474 name ideas all are taken except that


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 11, 2020)

hehe I don’t think Your Local Wild Child is taken much anywhere...

I DID manage to get what I think is a high-ticket name on another game I play tho


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> hehe I don’t think Your Local Wild Child is taken much anywhere...
> 
> I DID manage to get what I think is a high-ticket name on another game I play tho


I once got username on a game and I felt so accomplished 

I stupidly made the password password though 

So everyone used it and I was the creator 

People even bought stuff on it so sometimes it had currency


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 11, 2020)

platinum is cool


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 11, 2020)

I managed to get StarWarrior as a clan name on an animal game I play. It’s one of those games where that name would be in high demand. I nabbed it on day one to rep the Kirby series and I still hold the name to this day lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I managed to get StarWarrior as a clan name on an animal game I play. It’s one of those games where that name would be in high demand. I nabbed it on day one to rep the Kirby series and I still hold the name to this day lol


Woaaah no way :0


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 11, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Woaaah no way :0


Yea the only reason they aren’t separated is because the game doesn’t allow spaces in names. I’ve seen a couple copycats in multiplayer but IDK if they understand the value of it to Kirby fans

	Post automatically merged: Sep 11, 2020




I just renamed myself last night so I had to recreate it super quick but here’s the proof lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 11, 2020)

who here wants to be a transformer?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> who here wants to be a transformer?


Not me lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> who here wants to be a transformer?


Um...er...uh..._I think I’m already one due to my curse _


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> who here wants to be a transformer?


_what_


----------



## Chris (Sep 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> who here wants to be a transformer?


Absolutely. I actually used to have Bumblebee as my avatar until the move XenForo.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> who here wants to be a transformer?


OH NO OH NO OH NO


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 11, 2020)

I think I’m closer to an animorph tho (and even then I’m one of those who went over two hours)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 11, 2020)

_Oh boy_


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 11, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> _Oh boy_


something interesting happened


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> something interesting happened


_Go on _


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 11, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> _Go on _


pm


----------



## Antonio (Sep 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> who here wants to be a transformer?


Can I be Optimus Prime?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> pm


ith hath beenth doneth uponeth youreth conversationseth listeth


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 11, 2020)

just went into my garage looking for a game
cant believe my dad is there daily that crap’s creepy


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 11, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ith hath beenth doneth uponeth youreth conversationseth listeth


ah yeseth I caneth totallteth understandeth thiseth

e t h


----------



## Antonio (Sep 11, 2020)

What happened to your avatar, Rosie?


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 11, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ith hath beenth doneth uponeth youreth conversationseth listeth


enjoy


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2020)

happy weekend yall


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 11, 2020)

happy weekend to you too


----------



## Antonio (Sep 11, 2020)

Heyyyyy Sheila.


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 11, 2020)

Antonio said:


> What happened to your avatar, Rosie?


I uh, I don't really want to talk about it right now...

but thanks c:


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> just went into my garage looking for a game
> cant believe my dad is there daily that crap’s creepy


Our garage smells real funky. It’s not like anything concerning it’s just not somewhere that I’d hang out in weird


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 11, 2020)

Josuke now has broken babies 
I don't know how to tell him
Maybe I'll break the news as I did the infants


----------



## Antonio (Sep 11, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I uh, I don't really want to talk about it right now...
> 
> but thanks c:


Alrighty. <3


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Josuke now has broken babies
> I don't know how to tell him
> Maybe I'll break the news as I did the infants


_Oh no._


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Josuke now has broken babies
> I don't know how to tell him
> Maybe I'll break the news as I did the infants


w h a t
_...do I wanna know _


----------



## Chris (Sep 11, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I uh, I don't really want to talk about it right now...
> 
> but thanks c:


If you want to be considered for a staff favourite nomination in *Signature Stylings* be sure to add an avatar today!


----------



## Antonio (Sep 11, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> If you want to be considered for a staff favourite nomination in *Signature Stylings* be sure to add an avatar today!


Can I add text to my current signature or does it have to stay the same as my entry? ;-;


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 11, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> If you want to be considered for a staff favourite nomination in *Signature Stylings* be sure to add an avatar today!


Oh no I completely forgot about that, thank you vris!


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 11, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> w h a t
> _...do I wanna know _


I will pm you


----------



## Chris (Sep 11, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Can I add text to my current signature or does it have to stay the same as my entry? ;-;


If you wish to make any changes now is a good time to do so! I just made *a post regarding how staff voting works* for this event.


----------



## Antonio (Sep 11, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> If you wish to make any changes now is a good time to do so! I just made *a post regarding how staff voting works* for this event.


Alrighty, ty. I was gonna add links to my url.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 11, 2020

I'm also gonna turn my signature into a gif.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 11, 2020)

welp I rejoined the fair bandwagon for tickets


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 11, 2020)

Hey Vris, this is just speculation...back during when you cleaned up the basement, the “quick before the mods see!” thread was changed to “don’t wake the mods.” Was this in conjunction with the fair theme (a sneaky foreshadowing, mayhaps) or am I just putting on a tinfoil hat


----------



## Chris (Sep 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hey Vris, this is just speculation...back during when you cleaned up the basement, the “quick before the mods see!” thread was changed to “don’t wake the mods.” Was this in conjunction with the fair theme (a sneaky foreshadowing, mayhaps) or am I just putting on a tinfoil hat


You are correct! We decided on the slumber party theme all the way back in the first week of June. The decision to rename that thread was definitely intended to foreshadow the theme announcement for the TBT Fair 2020. @Mairmalade and I thought it was cute.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 11, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You are correct! We decided on the slumber party theme all the way back in the first week of June. The decision to rename that thread was definitely intended to foreshadow the theme announcement for the TBT Fair 2020. @Mairmalade and I thought it was cute.


Cool! I had my suspicions for a while...


----------



## Antonio (Sep 11, 2020)

Y'all are so creative like oh my god ;-;


----------



## Chris (Sep 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Cool! I had my suspicions for a while...


I actually posted in that thread on August 17th explaining that this was the case!  


Vrisnem said:


> @Mairmalade and I have had you counting sheep in this thread for the past three weeks. It's so exciting to now finally reveal that this was linked to the TBT Fair 2020's slumber party theme all along!






Antonio said:


> Y'all are so creative like oh my god ;-;


We try.


----------



## Antonio (Sep 11, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> We try.


"we try" Honey, no y'all ARE creative and so so talented. This entire event has been so much fun, thank you. <3


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 11, 2020)

124 layers later and i'm sill not done with my art project ;v;
send help


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 11, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I actually posted in that thread on August 17th explaining that this was the case!


I’m just not the most observant deer child then lol

	Post automatically merged: Sep 11, 2020

Also, I’ve got the best healthy snack with me (I swear it’s not cursed)


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 11, 2020)

Josuke ate Abri’s house


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Josuke ate Abri’s house


First... that [REDACTED] and now alt 4ing a house?

No bad Abri


----------



## Chris (Sep 11, 2020)

Antonio said:


> "we try" Honey, no y'all ARE creative and so so talented. This entire event has been so much fun, thank you. <3


I'm glad to hear that you've enjoyed it! 



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m just not the most observant deer child then lol
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 11, 2020
> 
> Also, I’ve got the best healthy snack with me (I swear it’s not cursed)


It's okay. Deer don't need to be observant; they just need to be cute. 

What's your snack?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Josuke ate Abri’s house


bold of you to assume she has one


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 11, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> bold of you to assume she has one


but she said so


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 11, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It's okay. Deer don't need to be observant; they just need to be cute.
> 
> What's your snack?


I’ve got apple slices with warmed peanut butter and brown sugar!


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 11, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> First... that [REDACTED] and now alt 4ing a house?
> 
> No bad Abri


_*He ate my house he is a termite*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*He ate my house he is a termite*_


why did you hold hands with a termite


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 11, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> why did you hold hands with a termite


because I am in love with a termite, plot twist


----------



## Mick (Sep 11, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> 124 layers later and i'm sill not done with my art project ;v;
> send help



Have you tried adding more layers  It's a hobby of mine


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> because I am in love with a termite, plot twist


my mom's uncle's friend's sister's boyfriend's dog's dog friend's owner's wife's brother told me termites have a 70% chance of being lesbian


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 11, 2020)

Mick said:


> Have you tried adding more layers  It's a hobby of mine


Yes, I have 
I'm nearly at 150 layers ant almost at 30 folders as well 
Just 5 more characters and 3 more backgrounds to go C:


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 11, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> my mom's uncle's friend's sister's boyfriend's dog's dog friend's owner's wife's brother told me termites have a 70% chance of being lesbian


Is this not cursed enough


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 11, 2020)

Hehe my stuff usually is sub 10 layers...admittedly it’s very simplistic lol


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 11, 2020)

I only use 1 layer for lineart, 1 for sketch, 1 for color, 1 for background, and 1 for shading, ibis starts crying otherwise


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 11, 2020)

as someone digital art hating and can't draw I ask 

what


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I only use 1 layer for lineart, 1 for sketch, 1 for color, 1 for background, and 1 for shading, ibis starts crying otherwise


Hmm...Ibis can handle several more layers on my phone. That’s odd


----------



## Mick (Sep 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hehe my stuff usually is sub 10 layers...admittedly it’s very simplistic lol



I think the amount of layers in someone's art doesn't really make it better but instead depends heavily on their preferred way of working! For example when I draw a grass/sky background I'd have a layer for a flat terrain colour, one for terrain details, one for the sky, one for the clouds, one for light sources, one for shadows... And so on. It adds up _fast_. But I like it because I can tinker with everything individually without destroying the rest. ^^


----------



## Chris (Sep 11, 2020)

Procreate is also mean like that. I could only use 11 layers on something I was working on recently. I had to shrink the dimensions as a result.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 11, 2020)

Mick said:


> I think the amount of layers in someone's art doesn't really make it better but instead depends heavily on their preferred way of working! For example when I draw a grass/sky background I'd have a layer for a flat terrain colour, one for terrain details, one for the sky, one for the clouds, one for light sources, one for shadows... And so on. It adds up _fast_. But I like it because I can tinker with everything individually without destroying the rest. ^^


my backgrounds tend to have multiple layers (usually ground, sky, and background details-just like you lol) but when I make clouds I tend to splash some white and light blue onto my main sky and smudge it around.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> because I am in love with a termite, plot twist


sounds like a light novel title


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> sounds like a light novel title


josuke has been a termite all along and I didn't know until now
hes also told me he's a robot, a spider, a figment of my imagination among other things and I don't know what to believe anymore


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> josuke has been a termite all along and I didn't know until now
> hes also told me he's a robot, a spider, a figment of my imagination among other things and I don't know what to believe anymore


Don’t forget that he’s a crow too


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> josuke has been a termite all along and I didn't know until now
> hes also told me he's a robot, a spider, a figment of my imagination among other things and I don't know what to believe anymore


joosuke is a shapeshifter


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 11, 2020)

Josuke is an Oni


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> joosuke is a shapeshifter


so is that why every time I ask for a picture of him he's a human


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 11, 2020)

_finally
after 10+ hours of suffering, starvation, and zero breaks
it has finally been finished_




_my project for art class
i'm going to go take a really long break now_


----------



## Antonio (Sep 11, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> _finally
> after 10+ hours of suffering, starvation, and zero breaks
> it has finally been finished_
> View attachment 318099
> ...


can I like commission you


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 11, 2020)

Antonio said:


> can I like commission you


maybe later lol


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> so is that why every time I ask for a picture of him he's a human


yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 11, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> _finally
> after 10+ hours of suffering, starvation, and zero breaks
> it has finally been finished_
> View attachment 318099
> ...


_bro that looks epic_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 11, 2020)

So...on one of my games they upped a prerequisite from lvl 60 to lvl *170*. I haven’t reached that on my main animal (which I got the thing locked behind the prerequisite thank goodness). What the heck.


----------



## Seastar (Sep 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> So...on one of my games they upped a prerequisite from lvl 60 to lvl *170*. I haven’t reached that on my main animal (which I got the thing locked behind the prerequisite thank goodness). What the heck.


Is this one of those money making schemes or what? Sorry, I don't know the context lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Is this one of those money making schemes or what? Sorry, I don't know the context lol


It’s actually really good on not monetizing stuff (my account looks practically like that of a whale and I haven’t spent a penny on anything) but it’s fairly grindy as it is. It’s all good tho it’s not that big of a deal and MIGHT be a bug but IDK


----------



## Clock (Sep 11, 2020)

i return


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 11, 2020)

Hai again!


----------



## Admiral Sven (Sep 11, 2020)

Hello there!


----------



## diosita (Sep 11, 2020)

AhhhhHHHH I am so restless hi everyone


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 11, 2020)

diosita said:


> AhhhhHHHH I am so restless hi everyone


Your signature is so adorable


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 11, 2020)

diosita said:


> AhhhhHHHH I am so restless hi everyone


Hai! I’m just thankful that I’ve changed back from being a deer for a while


----------



## diosita (Sep 11, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Your signature is so adorable


Thank you I just changed it to fit the fair’s theme  It makes me scream when i see it lmao

	Post automatically merged: Sep 11, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hai! I’m just thankful that I’ve changed back from being a deer for a while


Hi! I love how your collectibles alternate between flowers and fruit omg  Deers are very cute tho!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 11, 2020)

diosita said:


> Thank you I just changed it to fit the fair’s theme  It makes me scream when i see it lmao


Its adorable


----------



## diosita (Sep 11, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Its adorable


Nice cakes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 11, 2020)

diosita said:


> Nice cakes


Ah you noticed my stockpilage

	Post automatically merged: Sep 11, 2020

more username ideas:
platinum 
palacsinta


----------



## diosita (Sep 11, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Ah you noticed my stockpilage


Indeed, It’s quite a fine collection


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 11, 2020)

diosita said:


> Hi! I love how your collectibles alternate between flowers and fruit omg ❤ Deers are very cute tho!


Yea I’m glad I managed to get this lineup (I’m probably going to change it up once prizes are distributed tho)

yea but thumbs make getting stuff a lot easier




Accountant cat get off of there nook expects the murder deer to eat that


----------



## diosita (Sep 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea I’m glad I managed to get this lineup (I’m probably going to change it up once prizes are distributed tho)
> 
> yea but thumbs make getting stuff a lot easier
> 
> View attachment 318157Accountant cat get off of there nook expects the murder deer to eat that


Ahh i love the fair collectibles but I barely entered in two things bc I was late to the party.

Tell raymond to get back in the office


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 11, 2020)

diosita said:


> Tell raymond to get back in the office


He’s allowed to go free once he audits the insanity that’s Evwirt


----------



## Antonio (Sep 11, 2020)

I'm sweating over here  


trying to get back into the habit


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 11, 2020)

Antonio said:


> View attachment 318172
> View attachment 318173
> 
> I'm sweating over here
> ...


i'd be dead by the time i did all that


----------



## Antonio (Sep 11, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> i'd be dead by the time i did all that


My legs have lost feeling, I'm not supposed to feel like that on my own...


----------



## Clock (Sep 11, 2020)

Hmm...
I should look into some fitness switch games...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 11, 2020)

__





						Giveaway - The 1,000 TBT Giveaway!  [Winners announced!]
					

Hey there, everyone.  I‘ve decided I‘m going to be hosting a 1,000 TBT giveaway.  Different from the last two giveaways I held, in this one simply post once to enter and I’ll add you to an entry list.  You don’t have to guess a character or say anything other than that you’re entering (you may...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




join giveaway


----------



## Clock (Sep 11, 2020)

Already joined it.
And thats a lot of members joining tbh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Already joined it.
> And thats a lot of members joining tbh


I'm joining in hopes of getting a user change


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 11, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I'm joining in hopes of getting a user change


same


----------



## Seastar (Sep 11, 2020)

Well I know I don't need to change mine again.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 11, 2020)

I’m not changing my name anytime soon


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 11, 2020)

I wanna be Abri not ohare..


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 11, 2020)

I wanna be something cool like Platinum and not 8 year old cringe


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 11, 2020)

i just changed my name soo
and i like it for once


----------



## Seastar (Sep 11, 2020)

My old username was technically from 2008 LOL


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> My old username was technically from 2008 LOL


sometimes I forget how old you are


----------



## Clock (Sep 11, 2020)

I like this username, I regretted my old username.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 11, 2020)

people with numbers in their username always change it 

rosie's just broke


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 11, 2020)

The username I WOULDVE used if ya caught me earlier is from 2016-2018.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> The username I WOULDVE used if ya caught me earlier is from 2016-2018.


What user?


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 11, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> people with numbers in their username always change it
> 
> rosie's just broke


LMAO
... yeah


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 11, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> LMAO
> ... yeah


I knew it 

rags to riches guys soon


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 11, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> What user?


MetianKnight


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 11, 2020)

ohare01 will soon be abri and I'm going to be unrecognizable to kurb


----------



## Clock (Sep 11, 2020)

Hmm....


----------



## Seastar (Sep 11, 2020)

I was kinda surprised people remembered me from TBT 2.0 when I brought up my old username...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 11, 2020)

How do you show a ton of gratitude without being super c h e e s y


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> How do you show a ton of gratitude without being super c h e e s y


im cheesy sometimes and I literally don't care lmao


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> im cheesy sometimes and I literally don't care lmao


eee yeah I wish I was confident enough :')
I'm bad at showing gratitude out of fear of being cheesy lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> eee yeah I wish I was confident enough :')
> I'm bad at showing gratitude out of fear of being cheesy lol


I usually give a hearty thanks without even thinking about being cheesy lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 12, 2020)

Welp, it’s about bedtime for me! See y’all in the morning!


----------



## Clock (Sep 12, 2020)

I return


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 12, 2020)

Good mornin y’all’s!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 12, 2020)

Mornin'!


----------



## Antonio (Sep 12, 2020)

Good morning

	Post automatically merged: Sep 12, 2020

or afternoon


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 12, 2020)

I just got some wax smells at a HEAVY discount!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I just got some wax smells at a HEAVY discount!


thought that said wax walls and I was very confused


----------



## Antonio (Sep 12, 2020)

it's so quiet


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 12, 2020)

Well, at least I won't have to worry about reading 10 pages of chaos when I leave for an hour.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> thought that said wax walls and I was very confused


Nah I got to go to Yankee candle


----------



## Chris (Sep 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I just got some wax smells at a HEAVY discount!


What scents did you buy?


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 12, 2020)

hi


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> What scents did you buy?


One called moonlight on pumpkins, one called summer storm and two called mountain lodge. I tend to buy based on my current theming and I love the mountain lodge smell already


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 12, 2020)

Hello


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 12, 2020)

my headphones are messed up


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> my headphones are messed up
> View attachment 318398


I swear My headphones have a 3-6 month lifespan


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 12, 2020)

that's a mood


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> my headphones are messed up
> View attachment 318398


I needed that emote so much


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 12, 2020)

And before they die they go evil and ruin whatever I’m trying to listen to


----------



## Chris (Sep 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> One called moonlight on pumpkins, one called summer storm and two called mountain lodge. I tend to buy based on my current theming and I love the mountain lodge smell already


Those sound amazing. I didn't realise their fall scents were out!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Those sound amazing. I didn't realise their fall scents were out!


Oh Yesh they’re out! They also put their old wax melt tarts on sale (they have a new design for em) so they were 50 cents per melt!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 12, 2020)

this ice feels so cold that it's hot


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> this ice feels so cold that it's hot


Yea if you touch someone that’s extremely cold it has the same effect as touching something extremely hot


----------



## Chris (Sep 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh Yesh they’re out! They also put their old wax melt tarts on sale (they have a new design for em) so they were 50 cents per melt!


I need go to shopping then! I currently have one of the Christmas 2019 scents, _Glittering Star_, going.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea if you touch someone that’s extremely cold it has the same effect as touching something extremely hot


I didn't know that wha


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 12, 2020)

For some reason, I imagine temperature as a wheel.
Also, the cold burn thing makes sense with dry ice existing.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I didn't know that wha


Frostbite is actually comparable to a burn wound because of that.


Vrisnem said:


> I need go to shopping then! I currently have one of the Christmas 2019 scents, _Glittering Star_, going.


That sounds really good actually! I’m going for more foresty smells now (cuz I’m on a forest kick) but a few months ago I was on a tropical/oceanic smell kick.


----------



## Chris (Sep 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Frostbite is actually comparable to a burn wound because of that.
> 
> That sounds really good actually! I’m going for more foresty smells now (cuz I’m on a forest kick) but a few months ago I was on a tropical/oceanic smell kick.


Oo, sort on the theme of 'oceanic' have you had their Turquoise Skies scent before? It's my daily go-to.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2020)

Torturing trying mirrors on a friend right now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Oo, sort on the theme of 'oceanic' have you had their Turquoise Skies scent before? It's my daily go-to.


Ooooh, turquoise skies was my FAVORITE for the longest time! Smelling it for the first time reminded me of NL’s tortimer island, actually lol so I had to go shark fishing that night


----------



## Antonio (Sep 12, 2020)

I can't have candles in my college dorm


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 12, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I can't have candles in my college dorm


That stinks but I remember when my siblings were getting ready to go live at college at least one of them had the same rule.

is it just burnable candles or all smells?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 12, 2020)

I'm sometimes afraid of the Yankee Candles.
We once left it lit one night and there was a bunch of black stuff around the house. Heck, the top bunk mattress on the bunk bed still has some of it.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm sometimes afraid of the Yankee Candles.
> We once left it lit one night and there was a bunch of black stuff around the house. Heck, the top bunk mattress on the bunk bed still has some of it.


Yea that’s with all regular burnable  candles. I remember when I was really little I was dumb and put something over a candle which caught the counter a bit on fire. It got put out super quick but there’s still a scar.

I babysit my candles now and don’t have them lit for longer than 2 hours. Even still, I prefer the flameless wax melts.


----------



## Antonio (Sep 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That stinks but I remember when my siblings were getting ready to go live at college at least one of them had the same rule.
> 
> is it just burnable candles or all smells?


burnable

I have freebreze


----------



## Chris (Sep 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea that’s with all regular burnable  candles. I remember when I was really little I was dumb and put something over a candle which caught the counter a bit on fire. It got put out super quick but there’s still a scar.
> 
> I babysit my candles now and don’t have them lit for longer than 2 hours. Even still, I prefer the flameless wax melts.


I typically go for tea lights or jar candles. The former burn out on their own after a couple of hours, and the latter are safe to leave unattended. I leave them on a glass coaster and make sure there is nothing flammable nearby.


----------



## Mick (Sep 12, 2020)

I have 0 candles in my home right now, but I did always like them. There's just something pleasing about fire. Maybe I should try to put some of them around.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I typically go for tea lights or jar candles. The former burn out on their own after a couple of hours, and the latter are safe to leave unattended. I leave them on a glass coaster and make sure there is nothing flammable nearby.


I love jar candles the most! They tend to last the longest. I like to sit by one while I read or play games.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 12, 2020



Mick said:


> I have 0 candles in my home right now, but I did always like them. There's just something pleasing about fire. Maybe I should try to put some of them around.


Yea the fire is the best bit about it lol


----------



## Chris (Sep 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I love jar candles the most! They tend to last the longest. I like to sit by one while I read or play games.


I have gotten through several of the large Pink Dragonfruit ones.  I really need to find Sicilian Lemon in that size.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I have gotten through several of the large Pink Dragonfruit ones.  I really need to find Sicilian Lemon in that size.


I tend to get wood wick with the larger candles when they’re on sale: that’s why I was so sad when I found I was allergic to my newest one (;(n ); )


----------



## Mick (Sep 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea the fire is the best bit about it lol



I once argued about this with someone who bought candles for their smell. Like, not for the fire. How is that even possible?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 12, 2020)

Mick said:


> I once argued about this with someone who bought candles for their smell. Like, not for the fire. How is that even possible?


If I want it just for the smell I’ll go for a wax melt (it’s a lot cheaper that way)!


----------



## Chris (Sep 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I tend to get wood wick with the larger candles when they’re on sale: that’s why I was so sad when I found I was allergic to my newest one (;(n ); )


That is so disappointing. 



Mick said:


> I have 0 candles in my home right now, but I did always like them. There's just something pleasing about fire. Maybe I should try to put some of them around.


Buy some! I have a lot of unscented tea lights purely for that natural burning smell. 
I have so many lighters and matches in my house you would think I was still a smoker. Or an arsonist.


----------



## Mick (Sep 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> That is so disappointing.
> 
> 
> Buy some! I have a lot of unscented tea lights purely for that natural burning smell.
> I have so many lighters and matches in my house you would think I was still a smoker. Or an arsonist.



I guess I have some shopping to do tomorrow. ^^


----------



## Chris (Sep 12, 2020)

Mick said:


> I guess I have some shopping to do tomorrow. ^^


I expect photographs.


----------



## Antonio (Sep 12, 2020)

I'm scared of candles because I'm afraid I might burn the house down


----------



## Mick (Sep 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I expect photographs.



Uh oh. Now there's pressure.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 12, 2020



Antonio said:


> I'm scared of candles because I'm afraid I might burn the house down



I get that with cooking on gas but not with candles, for some reason


----------



## Chris (Sep 12, 2020)

Mick said:


> Uh oh. Now there's pressure.


Damn right there is.


----------



## Antonio (Sep 12, 2020)

I want some photographs aswell


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I expect photographs.


Speaking of photos, I was trying to find the little tin of Turquoise Skies I had. I wasn’t able to find it, but I DID find my favorite souvenirs of my favorite trip!


two medallions from Mt. Rushmore




Souvenir penny album and my current favorite souvenir penny (can’t show the full collection as the majority of my pennies are from my general area)


----------



## Chris (Sep 12, 2020)

Those are really cool, @Your Local Wild Child!  

Just switched from a scented jar candle to an unscented tea light. This is my favourite tea light holder. I got it in Edinburgh in a little oddities shop attached to a tattoo studio earlier this year:


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Those are really cool, @Your Local Wild Child!
> 
> Just switched from a scented jar candle to an unscented tea light. This is my favourite tea light holder. I got it in Edinburgh in a little oddities shop attached to a tattoo studio earlier this year:


Our little town hosts an Octoberfest market/party almost every year (probably not going to happen this year cuz of quarantine) and one of the constant kiosks that appears there is a $1 candle stand. One year I got a cool swirled rose candle. Your holder reminds me of that!


----------



## Mick (Sep 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Damn right there is.



I don't even know which shop I'd go to for nice candles, and on top of that it'll be on a Sunday. No promises from me.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Those are really cool, @Your Local Wild Child!
> 
> Just switched from a scented jar candle to an unscented tea light. This is my favourite tea light holder. I got it in Edinburgh in a little oddities shop attached to a tattoo studio earlier this year:



Yoooo that’s so fire... totally flames


----------



## Chris (Sep 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Our little town hosts an Octoberfest market/party almost every year (probably not going to happen this year cuz of quarantine) and one of the constant kiosks that appears there is a $1 candle stand. One year I got a cool swirled rose candle. Your holder reminds me of that!


That sounds awesome. I'm not a big fan of floral scents but I do love rose.  


Mick said:


> I don't even know which shop I'd go to for nice candles, and on top of that it'll be on a Sunday. No promises from me.


Google it.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> That sounds awesome. I'm not a big fan of floral scents but I do love rose.


It’s an unscented candle but in the shape of a rose! I’d show it but it isn’t pretty anymore lol


----------



## Clock (Sep 12, 2020)

Im back


----------



## Mick (Sep 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Google it.



I tried. It was not all that helpful.


----------



## Chris (Sep 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s an unscented candle but in the shape of a rose! I’d show it but it isn’t pretty anymore lol


Oh! Damn I would've loved to see that. 


Mick said:


> I tried. It was not all that helpful.


You disappoint me.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Oh! Damn I would've loved to see that.





Here’s the “after” photo of it. I wish I could show you it when it was complete lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 12, 2020)

objection lol is a gift


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 12, 2020)

heyo

been trying to do a buncha music practice stuff today so sry that I haven't really been on here


----------



## Mick (Sep 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You disappoint me.



I'm surprised that it took this long to be honest


----------



## Clock (Sep 12, 2020)

Candles are pretty cool.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 12, 2020)

Oy I’m trying to find bam but he’s hiding away somewhere


----------



## Clock (Sep 12, 2020)

Hmmm... Where's he hiding


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 12, 2020)

kurb commented this on the song of him but then deleted it


----------



## Chris (Sep 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 318440Here’s the “after” photo of it. I wish I could show you it when it was complete lol


That still looks amazing!



Mick said:


> I'm surprised that it took this long to be honest


Hey. You know I didn't mean that...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 12, 2020)

Found him in the fossil section of the museum


----------



## Mick (Sep 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Hey. You know I didn't mean that...



I know


----------



## Clock (Sep 12, 2020)

Villagers like to hide
Also anyone know when ticket distribution is?


----------



## Chris (Sep 12, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Villagers like to hide
> Also anyone know when ticket distribution is?


As someone who is involved in deciding when ticket distribution is: no. It's not be discussed/decided yet.


----------



## Clock (Sep 12, 2020)

Ok then, I guess that's around the end then.


----------



## Chris (Sep 12, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Ok then, I guess that's around the end then.


There will be at least one day's notice.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> View attachment 318442
> kurb commented this on the song of him but then deleted it


does kurb is a cyberbully?


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> does kurb is a cyberbully?


yes. kurb is a meano


----------



## Seastar (Sep 12, 2020)

Hello... I was gone all morning, but I'm here now! I'm also very very tired.


----------



## Clock (Sep 12, 2020)

Welcome back


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hello... I was gone all morning, but I'm here now! I'm also very very tired.


Hai! Erik mentioned your character a while back lol


----------



## Seastar (Sep 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hai! Erik mentioned your character a while back lol


Oh, he did? Funnily he was in the only screenshot I took there lol.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh, he did? Funnily he was in the only screenshot I took there lol.


He said your title could be a hint at what you’re capable of


----------



## Seastar (Sep 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> He said your title could be a hint at what you’re capable of


....."New Leaf Fish" means what, then? lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ....."New Leaf Fish" means what, then? lol


It works a lot better with my title: untamed animal (will be untamed wild child once April comes around)

	Post automatically merged: Sep 12, 2020




Managed to capture this picture of the sun!


----------



## Mick (Sep 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It works a lot better with my title: untamed animal (will be untamed wild child once April comes around)
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 12, 2020
> 
> View attachment 318465Managed to capture this picture of the sun!



That's amazing!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 12, 2020)

Mick said:


> That's amazing!


I find that the sun and the moon are some of the easier subjects to take good pictures of!


----------



## Mick (Sep 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I find that the sun and the moon are some of the easier subjects to take good pictures of!



Compared to the rest of the planets, definitely! Still takes some effort though!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 12, 2020)

Mick said:


> Compared to the rest of the planets, definitely! Still takes some effort though!


I don’t have any appropriate equipment to photograph those sadly...I’ve seen some people who were able to get pictures of of a cheap telescope but that seems extremely difficult


----------



## Mick (Sep 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t have any appropriate equipment to photograph those sadly...I’ve seen some people who were able to get pictures of of a cheap telescope but that seems extremely difficult



I have seen many of those pictures! For the nearest planets I think it sounds pretty doable, never tried it myself though...

In any case. I need to sleep.


----------



## Clock (Sep 12, 2020)

Sun looks good


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 12, 2020)

I also like taking pictures of small subjects


----------



## Antonio (Sep 12, 2020)

I wished I was photogenic


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 12, 2020)

can someone read this and tell me what they think? (don't mind the numbers next to the words)


Spoiler



Always me, just sitting at recess (9)
You walked up with a new cool dress (8)
Just me, sitting alone, (6)
Til you shared your snow cone (6)

Yeah, we talked and laughed for a couple hours (11)
Yeah, we ran and played, until it showered (10)

We’d never thought we’d make it this far (9)
We’d have a good time, isn't that bizarre? (10)
Just you and me (4)
You and me (3)
Who else could it be? (5)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 12, 2020)

petition to rename the sheep plush vrisnem plush


----------



## Clock (Sep 13, 2020)

Please rename to that


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 13, 2020)

I spent at least 45 minutes doing up my new flag (-(o)- )

	Post automatically merged: Sep 13, 2020

Welp, it’s my bedtime. See y’all on the morning!


----------



## Chris (Sep 13, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> petition to rename the sheep plush vrisnem plush


I'm fluffy.


----------



## Clock (Sep 13, 2020)

I return


----------



## Chris (Sep 13, 2020)

@Antonio @Your Local Wild Child 

Thought of you two while making breakfast:



Spoiler


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 13, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> @Antonio @Your Local Wild Child
> 
> Thought of you two while making breakfast:
> 
> ...


That looks delicious! My stuff always looks weird (but tastes good!)


----------



## Clock (Sep 13, 2020)

That looks good.
I want to eat waffles again..


----------



## Antonio (Sep 13, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> @Antonio @Your Local Wild Child
> 
> Thought of you two while making breakfast:
> 
> ...


now I'm hungry


----------



## Chris (Sep 13, 2020)

Antonio said:


> now I'm hungry


I just made spaghetti and meatballs with homemade sauce. Come over!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 13, 2020)

Antonio said:


> now I'm hungry


I got donuts again lol but I wanna try potato waffles eventually


----------



## Antonio (Sep 13, 2020)

TBH, I literally woke up like less than 10 minutes ago and the first thing I see is food. 

Leftover spaghetti does sound delicious.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 13, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I just made spaghetti and meatballs with homemade sauce. Come over!


I’m sorry but spaghetti is one of the rare dishes I DONT like


----------



## Chris (Sep 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m sorry but spaghetti is one of the rare dishes I DONT like


I'm trying to figure out if this is a ban-able offence.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm trying to figure out if this is a ban-able offence.


It is, for sure. Ask Jer.

but yah also having leftover bolognese for dinner .. i prefer veganese sauce but it'll do.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 13, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm trying to figure out if this is a ban-able offence.


I’m sorry I’m sorry Alfredo is alright I just don’t like tomato sauce


----------



## Antonio (Sep 13, 2020)

Alfredo is nasty


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 13, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Alfredo is nasty


I like creamy sauces over tomatoes


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Alfredo is nasty


Yea I've had that a few times


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 13, 2020)

Once again I appear to have the most cursed food preferences (Q(- )Q )


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 13, 2020)

good morning

unfortunately i, once again, couldn't stop myself from eating junk food last night so now i'm sick.
but i'll be fine, i promise, i deal with this all the time since i'm an idiot lol


----------



## Mick (Sep 13, 2020)

Good morning!

I failed to get candles today, by the way. I was going to go look for some but then I saw how many people were around & that there were lines in front of the shops so I turned around and left. I don't have the patience for that. Will have to try again later this week.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 13, 2020)

Mick said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I failed to get candles today, by the way. I was going to go look for some but then I saw how many people were around & that there were lines in front of the shops so I turned around and left. I don't have the patience for that. Will have to try again later this week.


So sad! The middle of the week is much quieter for those sorts of shops


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 13, 2020)

is today sunday


----------



## Mick (Sep 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> So sad! The middle of the week is much quieter for those sorts of shops



It should be! I'm sure I can find a better time


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 13, 2020)

Here’s my favorite wax melter! I’ve had this pumpkin for years lol. And no, it’s not on and I wouldn’t have it warming on carpet.


----------



## Chris (Sep 13, 2020)

Mick said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I failed to get candles today, by the way. I was going to go look for some but then I saw how many people were around & that there were lines in front of the shops so I turned around and left. I don't have the patience for that. Will have to try again later this week.


You have disappointed me.


----------



## Mick (Sep 13, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You have disappointed me.



That's twice in 24 hours!


----------



## Chris (Sep 13, 2020)

Mick said:


> That's twice in 24 hours!


Stop being so happy about this.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 13, 2020)

I disappointed Vris big-time this morning


----------



## Mick (Sep 13, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Stop being so happy about this.



Sorry. It's a new personal record and I get excited easily.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 13, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I disappointed Vris big-time this morning



What did you do? When does your ban end?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 13, 2020)

Mick said:


> What did you do? When does your ban end?


I dislike spaghetti. It’s one of the few dishes I dislike!
I don’t think the mods have chosen my punishment yet


----------



## Mick (Sep 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I dislike spaghetti. It’s one of the few dishes I dislike!
> I don’t think the mods have chosen my punishment yet



How can you

What

@Vrisnem how is this person still posting


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 13, 2020)

Mick said:


> How can you
> 
> What
> 
> @Vrisnem how is this person still posting


Not even my fellow wild child will back me up (T(n )T )


----------



## Mick (Sep 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Not even my fellow wild child will back me up (T(n )T )



That would be like helping you hide a body, I want to have nothing to do with this


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 13, 2020)

Mick said:


> That would be like helping you hide a body, I want to have nothing to do with this


But...but Wild Child squad!


----------



## Mick (Sep 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But...but Wild Child squad!



Oh the squad is alive! But I am still on team spaghetti


----------



## Chris (Sep 13, 2020)

Mick said:


> How can you
> 
> What
> 
> @Vrisnem how is this person still posting


I'm pressing all the buttons but they're not doing anything.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 13, 2020)

Rest assured spaghetti is still around in Evwirt


----------



## Mick (Sep 13, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm pressing all the buttons but they're not doing anything.



Even the buttons are too upset by these crimes.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 13, 2020)

I totally forgot that I had these from back during the eclipse over America! I got them at our local library. Sorry that they aren’t in the best condition


----------



## Antonio (Sep 13, 2020)

I'm such a disappointment that people are getting called a disappointment around me.


----------



## Seastar (Sep 13, 2020)

Good morn- I mean afternoon, everyone!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 13, 2020)

I’m grinding bosses on another game while watching local on the 8’s over the years


----------



## Clock (Sep 13, 2020)

i return


----------



## Antonio (Sep 13, 2020)

it's quiet

	Post automatically merged: Sep 13, 2020

cue clockwise


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 13, 2020)

I’m still here keeping an eye out for y’all’s. It’s super rainy in the deep woods


----------



## Admiral Sven (Sep 13, 2020)

I get it. I like the rain.


----------



## Clock (Sep 13, 2020)

The rain is nice


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 13, 2020)

It’s nice when I can hang out in my tent...


----------



## Clock (Sep 13, 2020)

Time to wait for my schoolwork to show up


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 13, 2020)

I got puyo puyo tetris yay


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I got puyo puyo tetris yay


I haven’t tried it myself but it looks cool.

a lot cooler than Kirby’s Avalanche lol


----------



## Clock (Sep 13, 2020)

I have it and its cool.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 13, 2020)

I do like classic Tetris tho


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 13, 2020)

hh I'm just really tired I don't know what to believe anymore so I found memes that I can relate to instead of addressing what's up lmao yeet


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 14, 2020)

Well, I’ve got to go to bed soon, so I’ll see y’all in the morning!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 14, 2020)

tomorrow is my first day of real highschool
wish me luck ;v;

anyways goodnight!


----------



## Clock (Sep 14, 2020)

And I return for now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 14, 2020)

Mornin’ y’all’s!


----------



## Clock (Sep 14, 2020)

Hello there
I'm just doing normal stuff right now.


----------



## Antonio (Sep 14, 2020)

Good morning!!!!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 14, 2020)

you know what mildly annoys me? The fact that the mario-centric area of universal is called Super *Nintendo *World. Seriously, there’s nothing that isn’t connected to mario there call it something like super Mario world


----------



## Mick (Sep 14, 2020)

Super Mario World would be a bit odd because there's a game named that. ^^

I just realised I bought two blue star fragments instead of a yellow, then a blue one. Oops.


----------



## Clock (Sep 14, 2020)

That does sound kind of strange.
Hopefully I'll make it for the sheep plush again...
But then I need to finish star fragment rainbow as well


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 14, 2020)

good morning everyone!


----------



## Antonio (Sep 14, 2020)

Looking back at my warnings, I was very sarcastic. ;-;


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 14, 2020)

Mick said:


> Super Mario World would be a bit odd because there's a game named that. ^^


Yea I thought about that but it’s also a bit of a misnomer with “Nintendo world” if it’s just mario and his closest buddys. I want zelda, AC and Kirby content darn it not just mario, mario kart amd yoshi


----------



## Mick (Sep 14, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Looking back at my warnings, I was very sarcastic. ;-;



I try not to be sarcastic on here. I don't want to risk it because some people are just terrible at judging intent in text, and someone is definitely going to fail at that and get offended. It's a shame, but that's how it is online.  Hope it wasn't too bad!

Alright good news, with the next round of tickets I should have enough tickets to buy a new set of yellow & blue star fragments and still finish my lineup :')

And bad news, my user background expires in like 1.5 hours


----------



## Chris (Sep 14, 2020)

Mick said:


> And bad news, my user background expires in like 1.5 hours



Mine is already gone. This day is ruined I'm going back to bed.


----------



## Clock (Sep 14, 2020)

Ah that's sad, having a backdrop soon to expire.
I wish I can gift mine to others though


----------



## Mick (Sep 14, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Mine is already gone. This day is ruined I'm going back to bed.



Completely understandable. I'll still have my signature I guess. But it just won't be the same. 

Tell Jeremy we need them back in stock please.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 14, 2020)

Honestly i'm not sure why I bought my backdrop.
It looks cool though


----------



## Clock (Sep 14, 2020)

I bought mine for no reason, it does look nice though.
Kudos to the artists of the backdrops though, they look nice.


----------



## Mick (Sep 14, 2020)

I love these backgrounds. I hope there will be many more in the future. They look so good!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 14, 2020)

I need a woodland backdrop lol


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 14, 2020)

Anyways I should get going.
Gotta go to in-person school ;v;
See ya later!


----------



## Chris (Sep 14, 2020)

I wonder if I could bribe Laudine into making me a Goose one.


----------



## Clock (Sep 14, 2020)

I'd go for a dark backdrop...


----------



## Mick (Sep 14, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Anyways I should get going.
> Gotta go to in-person school ;v;
> See ya later!



Aw no... Later!



Vrisnem said:


> I wonder if I could bribe Laudine into making me a Goose one.



Probably. I think the real challenge will be getting it added to the forums.


----------



## Chris (Sep 14, 2020)

Mick said:


> Probably. I think the real challenge will be getting it added to the forums.



I can be persuasive. 

Exhibit A:


----------



## Seastar (Sep 14, 2020)

Good morning.
I'm going to miss the backgrounds...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 14, 2020)

I think this guy had a bit too much vacation juice


----------



## Chris (Sep 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 318809I think this guy had a bit too much vacation juice


I hate how closely I can relate to this picture.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 14, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I hate how closely I can relate to this picture.


I just hope you haven’t lost your phone in the ocean and have to rely on a feral child to get it back


----------



## Chris (Sep 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I just hope you haven’t lost your phone in the ocean and have to rely on a feral child to get it back


No, but I did almost drop it in the bath this morning.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 14, 2020)

I want backdrops to be added permanently but my ABD is going to cry


----------



## Chris (Sep 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I want backdrops to be added permanently but my ABD is going to cry


If we did release permanent backdrops they would be _verrrrry_ expensive.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 14, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> If we did release permanent backdrops they would be _verrrrry_ expensive.


If it were a woodsy backdrop I’d go into hoard TBT mode


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 14, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> If we did release permanent backdrops they would be _verrrrry_ expensive.


ah yes I certainly will have enough 

*cries in less than 100 TBT*


----------



## Chris (Sep 14, 2020)

What do you spend your bells on?  

Ever crave something and be unable to name what that food is? I can practically taste it and imagine the texture yet I can't remember what_ it_ is.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 14, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> What do you spend your bells on?
> 
> Ever crave something and be unable to name what that food is? I can practically taste it and imagine the texture yet I can't remember what_ it_ is.


I had that but with songs. I found both of them though, thank goodness


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 14, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> What do you spend your bells on?
> 
> Ever crave something and be unable to name what that food is? I can practically taste it and imagine the texture yet I can't remember what_ it_ is.


I barely go out of the basement so you can expect my wallet to be nothing


----------



## Antonio (Sep 14, 2020)

this is way too relatable


----------



## Chris (Sep 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I had that but with songs. I found both of them though, thank goodness


It's annoying when it happens with songs! 

Thinking I should cook something, but know if I do I'll probably figure out whatever it is I'm thinking of. So I think I'll just sit here hungry instead.  



Saltyy said:


> I barely go out of the basement so you can expect my wallet to be nothing


Oh dear.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 14, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> What do you spend your bells on?
> 
> Ever crave something and be unable to name what that food is? I can practically taste it and imagine the texture yet I can't remember what_ it_ is.


I don't go out of the basement either and i want bells for a username change ahhhhhh


----------



## Mick (Sep 14, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> If we did release permanent backdrops they would be _verrrrry_ expensive.



That would be fine! I would love that actually


----------



## Antonio (Sep 14, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> If we did release permanent backdrops they would be _verrrrry_ expensive.


how expensive


----------



## Mick (Sep 14, 2020)

Antonio said:


> how expensive



I bet it'd be around "we cannot disclose such information at this time" expensive.

I'd easily be willing to pay 10x more for a permanent one though. Worth it in the long run!


----------



## Antonio (Sep 14, 2020)

Mick said:


> I bet it'd be around "we cannot disclose such information at this time" expensive.
> 
> I'd easily be willing to pay 10x more for a permanent one though. Worth it in the long run!


2k-3k sounds reasonable


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 14, 2020)

Antonio said:


> 2k-3k sounds reasonable


*crying noises*

	Post automatically merged: Sep 14, 2020

and my backdrop went bye-bye


----------



## Chris (Sep 14, 2020)

Mick said:


> I bet it'd be around "we cannot disclose such information at this time" expensive.


This, pretty much! 

If we do add more backdrops (even just temporary ones) they won't be as cheap as the fair ones. These were a trial run.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 14, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> This, pretty much!
> 
> If we do add more backdrops (even just temporary ones) they won't be as cheap as the fair ones. These were a trial run.


I’d still be game to purchase them; I’ve pretty much achieved my current lineup and I tend to accumulate a lot tbt over time.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 14, 2020)

I'm backk

and my feet hurt like crazy ;v;
i'm not the kind of person to walk so much and that's all we did at school since they gave us a tour.
_plus the 15 minutes it takes to get home (if someone picks me up. if not than it's 30 minutes)_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 14, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I'm backk
> 
> and my feet hurt like crazy ;v;
> i'm not the kind of person to walk so much and that's all we did at school since they gave us a tour.
> _plus the 15 minutes it takes to get home (if someone picks me up. if not than it's 30 minutes)_


Oy when I went to my campus last year my feet hurt real bad during orientation.


----------



## Seastar (Sep 14, 2020)

Hello... everyone.
I'm still here...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hello... everyone.
> I'm still here...


Same here!


----------



## Antonio (Sep 14, 2020)

so am I


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 14, 2020)

oh no my cool backdrop noooo


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 14, 2020)

At least my title is a bit more visible now lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 14, 2020)

why is this on the second page 

this is so dead


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 14, 2020)

Shoutout to the time I killed our first DS by placing it wrong on our mantle (•(- )• )


----------



## Clock (Sep 14, 2020)

This thread was dead for a few hours


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> This thread was dead for a few hours


Its always dead


----------



## Seastar (Sep 14, 2020)

This is the death of the Basement Dwellers... Isn't it?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> This is the death of the Basement Dwellers... Isn't it?


That's what I've been saying,,,,


----------



## Clock (Sep 14, 2020)

It could possibly be the death, I mean it gets 2 or more new pages each day


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 14, 2020)

That’s still more than average mind you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 14, 2020)

Think of it like this: You witness death you can see threstrals.


----------



## Clock (Sep 14, 2020)

Idk, at some point this thread could be active again or something.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 14, 2020)

Did you know that it’s actually kinda dark in Evwirt what with the canopy growing in and all?


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 14, 2020)

suddenly in february: “I was playing ksp what’s up”


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 15, 2020)

Welp, it’s just about time for me to go to bed. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

rip basement dwellers


----------



## Clock (Sep 15, 2020)

Nah, basement dwellers will live on


----------



## Mick (Sep 15, 2020)

It'll only have to die if people are unable to make normal posts.  

Hello!


----------



## Clock (Sep 15, 2020)

Hello there


----------



## Mick (Sep 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Hello there









I am always tempted to reply with this gif every time I see someone start an introduction thread titled "Hello There"


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Hello there


General Clockobi!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2020)

any tips for staying up til midnight this restock gonna kill me


----------



## Mick (Sep 15, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> any tips for staying up til midnight this restock gonna kill me



Set an alarm. Or three.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> Set an alarm. Or three.


As much as I'd love that, no. My mom is sleeping in the next room beside and she'd wonder what it is for.  I wish they'd choose better restock times tbf lol


----------



## Clock (Sep 15, 2020)

I should set an alarm for myself as well.
I hope I can get sheep plush


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2020)

I guess I can just like try and finish this book I have or play Switch but it's like.. why midnight lol


----------



## Mick (Sep 15, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> As much as I'd love that, no. My mom is sleeping in the next room beside and she'd wonder what it is for.  I wish they'd choose better restock times tbf lol



In that case, try not to fall asleep :0

Could have been worse, I suppose. But yes, these times do favour the other time zones



Clockwise said:


> I should set an alarm for myself as well.
> I hope I can get sheep plush



If all 60 of them get restocked, I think you should easily be able to get one!  I like how so many people are going to buy one that it won't even be that rare once the fair is over


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> In that case, try not to fall asleep :0
> 
> Could have been worse, I suppose. But yes, these times do favour the other time zones


Cough 1 am trivia cough. Yes, I guess you can't please everyone and last restock was 6 pm for me but still feels a bit sour when they could just have picked, 10 or 11 pm for EU sake lol.

Yeah I'll try and stay up I suppose, maybe there's something on the telly I can watch.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2020)

Due to it being a weekday, if it were any earlier then we'd be losing a lot of America due to school/work schedules (we already have seen complaints that it's too early from people in PDT, actually!) - and that's where the majority of our users are based.


----------



## Mick (Sep 15, 2020)

Good, then we have complaining from both sides  Perfectly balanced, as all things should be


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> Good, then we have complaining from both sides  Perfectly balanced, as all things should be


I'm going to go crawl under a blanket and cry now.


----------



## Clock (Sep 15, 2020)

I hope I return in time though for distribution.
I doubt it though...


----------



## Mick (Sep 15, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm going to go crawl under a blanket and cry now.



No don't, this is perfect! Now it's a little early for some, a little late for others, which means that I don't think you could have picked a better time without it becoming extremely late/early for either side  <3


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm going to go crawl under a blanket and cry now.


 

joke aside, it would have been ideal to have like, earlier or later but yeah up to you I suppose. I'm just crying in trivia language cause I couldn't attend 1 am, that's definitely too late.


----------



## Clock (Sep 15, 2020)

Its a bit way too early for me, but oh well


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Its a bit way too early for me, but oh well


Tbf that's better, I'd rather go up like, 5-6 am then sleep for another hour or such or just sneak on at work but this is just.. yea ripperoni lol


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2020)

Hey, I feel you on it being late! I hosted the second Discord Trivia night and it started at midnight my time. I recall saying to Mick beforehand that I was tired and would've gone to bed early if I could have. I've also hosted a 4am Splatoon 2 session before when LaBelleFleur had a large number of players show up, and once set an alarm for 5am to help another staff member with their event - so I certainly understand it! 

We need to find balanced times for members across the whole world, plus take our own schedules into account to some extent. Jeremy is the only one who can mass distribute tickets (the rest of us can do it manually, but we have to do it user by user), and he has a full-time job and sleeps relatively normal hours too.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Hey, I feel you on it being late! I hosted the second Discord Trivia night and it started at midnight my time. I recall saying to Mick beforehand that I was tired and would've gone to bed early if I could have. I've also hosted a 4am Splatoon 2 session before when LaBelleFleur had a large number of players show up, and once set an alarm for 5am to help another staff member with their event - so I certainly understand it!
> 
> We need to find balanced times for members across the whole world, plus take our own schedules into account to some extent. Jeremy is the only one who can mass distribute tickets (the rest of us can do it manually, but we have to do it user by user), and he has a full-time job and sleeps relatively normal hours too.


Yeah, I can imagine you must have been tired, hopefully staff can arrange for like 1-2 hours earlier next time or so. I remember some year having like, 10-11 pm my time on weekends and it's been totally fine for most what I saw. I guess like 4-5 am is a really good time for US people though so, yeah.

Yeah, makes sense. I just hope I can stay up or take what's left since you guys had a better time last time.


----------



## Mick (Sep 15, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Hey, I feel you on it being late! I hosted the second Discord Trivia night and it started at midnight my time. I recall saying to Mick beforehand that I was tired and would've gone to bed early if I could have.



Oh gosh I remember that. We both just wanted to sleep.  Trivia was at 1am for me! I was just there looking the chaos like  but it was totally worth it. To be fair it isn't a slumber party if you don't sleep at completely ridiculous times!

Speaking of weird event times, 5am mario kart is surprisingly fun. One of these flags doesn't really belong here.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> Oh gosh I remember that. We both just wanted to sleep.  Trivia was at 1am for me! I was just there looking the chaos like  but it was totally worth it. To be fair it isn't a slumber party if you don't sleep at completely ridiculous times!


Sadly I've got Asperger that ****s up my sleep unless I keep a constant schedule since I got work another week too :/ I mean, I love trivia ironically if it's any other topic than games/nintendo which is sad since I missed the space one D:


----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 15, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Jeremy is the only one who can mass distribute tickets (the rest of us can do it manually, but we have to do it user by user), and he has a full-time job and sleeps relatively normal hours too.



I always thought tbt was his job  I feel like a little bit of the child in me just died


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2020)

Moo_Nieu said:


> I always thought tbt was his job  I feel like a little bit of the child in me just died


Nah, it's not that kind of job 

And yeah I understand staff got other jobs/studies etc. but yeah it'd be fun to be in more trivias :c


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> Oh gosh I remember that. We both just wanted to sleep.  Trivia was at 1am for me! I was just there looking the chaos like  but it was totally worth it. To be fair it isn't a slumber party if you don't sleep at completely ridiculous times!
> 
> Speaking of weird event times, 5am mario kart is surprisingly fun. One of these flags doesn't really belong here.
> 
> View attachment 319031


Oh man we’ve got animal squad on top of wild child squad (my switch title is “Wolf” though it really should be Deer) lol


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2020)

Also yeah if I stay up I hope it's not gonna be, Strange Doll late restock/ticket distro


----------



## Mick (Sep 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh man we’ve got animal squad on top of wild child squad (my switch title is “Wolf” though it really should be Deer) lol



I go by Zebra on most gaming platforms! I put it as my switch name because then I would be more recognisable to most of my online gaming buddies.

TBT is an exception because this account is so old.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> I go by Zebra on most gaming platforms! I put it as my switch name because then I would be more recognisable to most of my online gaming buddies.
> 
> TBT is an exception because this account is so old.


Ah I don’t really have many gaming buddies (I just started on the AC community this year despite playing for years before) so I just went with my kicks.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> I go by Zebra on most gaming platforms! I put it as my switch name because then I would be more recognisable to most of my online gaming buddies.
> 
> TBT is an exception because this account is so old.


bruh until i saw the flag i thought it was like zebraqueen or smth lol.

meh i should be go making some mirrors anyway


----------



## Mick (Sep 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ah I don’t really have many gaming buddies (I just started on the AC community this year despite playing for years before) so I just went with my kicks.



I'm considering changing my switch name, actually. Most of the people I know well enough to add on my switch also know that I am not in fact a humble zebra and that I have a real name.



sheilaa said:


> bruh until i saw the flag i thought it was like zebraqueen or smth lol.
> 
> meh i should be go making some mirrors anyway



The last round of switch stars I did play in a session with ZebraQueen. That was fun. Confusion all around!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2020)

^thats cool though. dunno if we played together in switch stars but she's damn queen at spla2n lol


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2020)

Moo_Nieu said:


> I always thought tbt was his job  I feel like a little bit of the child in me just died


Nope, we all have real jobs outside of TBT! All members of our team are volunteers rather than paid workers.


----------



## Mick (Sep 15, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> ^thats cool though. dunno if we played together in switch stars but she's damn queen at spla2n lol



I don't think we did. :0 I only played Mario Kart because I don't own the other games if that helps!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> I don't think we did. :0 I only played Mario Kart because I don't own the other games if that helps!


nah i meant the actual zebraqueen ahaha.

i did the last mk8d one and don't think you was in so probs not.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 15, 2020)

I didn’t participate in switch stars cuz I’m already kinda busy with other stuff. I do have all 3 of those games (I’m crummy at splatoon though)


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I didn’t participate in switch stars cuz I’m already kinda busy with other stuff. I do have all 3 of those games (I’m crummy at splatoon though)


I've spla2n that i love and mk8d which is like bottom-tier eurovision music but still good to play with tbt friends


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 15, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> I've spla2n that i love and mk8d which is like bottom-tier eurovision music but still good to play with tbt friends


Aaaw but I love the music of wild woods...but yea Wii was better it was so chaotic! Also you didn’t have that crummy move of putting the cars on an overdose of caffeine after placing high enough.


----------



## Mick (Sep 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Aaaw but I love the music of wild woods...but yea Wii was better it was so chaotic! Also you didn’t have that crummy move of putting the cars on an overdose of caffeine after placing high enough.



I actually prefer MK8 over MKWii. The cars handle in a much more satisfying way, I still hate bikes but they are better too, the graphics and tracks are way cooler and on top of that 200cc is absolute madness that the tracks were never made for, I love that!

The worst for me was the jumps in Wii. They felt so gimmicky. And then you got so much airtime that it was never worth it anyway haha


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> I actually prefer MK8 over MKWii. The cars handle in a much more satisfying way, I still hate bikes but they are better too, the graphics and tracks are way cooler and on top of that 200cc is absolute madness that the tracks were never made for, I love that!
> 
> The worst for me was the jumps in Wii. They felt so gimmicky. And then you got so much airtime that it was never worth it anyway haha


MK8 is cool and all (love playing as link and villager lol and I like what they did with most courses) but I can’t stand 200cc (it shaped the meta from having a really decent spread of cars to looking literally like a monkey kindergarten cuz the kiddy stuff handles extreme speeds the best) and the fact that you can’t pick your own course to put up on vote.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Aaaw but I love the music of wild woods...but yea Wii was better it was so chaotic! Also you didn’t have that crummy move of putting the cars on an overdose of caffeine after placing high enough.


Yeah, 64 is my fave and they destroyed those tracks soooo hard in 8/8d lol


----------



## Mick (Sep 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> MK8 is cool and all (love playing as link and villager lol and I like what they did with most courses) but I can’t stand 200cc (it shaped the meta from having a really decent spread of cars to looking literally like a monkey kindergarten cuz the kiddy stuff handles extreme speeds the best) and the fact that you can’t pick your own course to put up on vote.



Ah, I mostly played MK8 on the Wii U before the small characters became popular. I still play a big heavy kart now, it's harder to control but it goes a lot faster if you stay on the right lines. Also, since when can you not pick your own courses? I'm convinced that it was possible back in the day  

MK8 on the Wii U did have the firehopping though. Now that was a broken, hated mechanic. Like most people I knew how to do it and I did, but it just felt wrong.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 15, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Yeah, 64 is my fave and they destroyed those tracks soooo hard in 8/8d lol


It’s funny cuz I actually kinda liked what they did with rainbow road and toads turnpike at the very least...I admit that if they keep adding gimmick upon gimmick and INSIST on adding those gimmicks to retro tracks it’s going to butcher them.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s funny cuz I actually kinda liked what they did with rainbow road and toads turnpike at the very least...I admit that if they keep adding gimmick upon gimmick and INSIST on adding those gimmicks to retro tracks it’s going to butcher them.


nooo rainbow road got so ****ed i cry everytime i have to play it on switch lol... also the fact that yoshi valley is ez pz now it's like nO lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> Ah, I mostly played MK8 on the Wii U before the small characters became popular. I still play a big heavy kart now, it's harder to control but it goes a lot faster if you stay on the right lines. Also, since when can you not pick your own courses? I'm convinced that it was possible back in the day
> 
> MK8 on the Wii U did have the firehopping though. Now that was a broken, hated mechanic. Like most people I knew how to do it and I did, but it just felt wrong.


No it’s literally all Wario, waluigi, donkey Kong, Morton and heavy miis on little bug bumper cars, teddy bears and kiddy scooters with the appropriate roller wheels. Those are the only kart styles that can handle 200cc. I came from the Wii U days where a good chunk of the meta (not all of it, mind you) was on inside drifting bikes, which I love. I have to stick to tournament style play where the speed is set to 150 or 100 because of it

You get a pool of 3 courses to choose from (or random). You’d think with how big a spread they have they’d allow a LOT more...

at the very least I think Renegade Roundup is the best battle mode they’ve come up with! Cops and robbers works surprisingly well on MK.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 15, 2020

Admittedly Wii was just as bad with the Funky Kong, Daisy and Baby Daisy on inside turning bikes being the only viable meta...


----------



## Mick (Sep 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No it’s literally all Wario, waluigi, donkey Kong, Morton and heavy miis on little bug bumper cars, teddy bears and kiddy scooters with the appropriate roller wheels. Those are the only kart styles that can handle 200cc. I came from the Wii U days where a good chunk of the meta (not all of it, mind you) was on inside drifting bikes, which I love. I have to stick to tournament style play where the speed is set to 150 or 100 because of it
> 
> You get a pool of 3 courses to choose from (or random). You’d think with how big a spread they have they’d allow a LOT more...
> 
> ...



I think the kart setup in MK8 isn't really as important as the way you drive it but that's how these things go, people decide that something is the best and everyone starts doing the same even if that particular playstyle doesn't even it them.

And lol yeah, literally everyone on Wii was always playing Funky Kong on a bike. And since I hated bikes, and didn't like Funky Kong, that took a lot of the fun out of it for me.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> I think the kart setup in MK8 isn't really as important as the way you drive it but that's how these things go, people decide that something is the best and everyone starts doing the same even if that particular playstyle doesn't even it them.
> 
> And lol yeah, literally everyone on Wii was always playing Funky Kong on a bike. And since I hated bikes, and didn't like Funky Kong, that took a lot of the fun out of it for me.


For the most part it doesn’t matter much anyways and I’ve got more than one race where I’ve beaten those guys but when the game picks 200cc it’s like just give me the loss  

I admit I love bikes cuz of MKW (inside turning feels more organic to me now ) but I always played as Yoshi or Rosalina.


----------



## Ichiban (Sep 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> I think the kart setup in MK8 isn't really as important as the way you drive it but that's how these things go, people decide that something is the best and everyone starts doing the same even if that particular playstyle doesn't even it them.
> 
> And lol yeah, literally everyone on Wii was always playing Funky Kong on a bike. And since I hated bikes, and didn't like Funky Kong, that took a lot of the fun out of it for me.


from past mk8d comp experience the meta was like standard bike with the roller tires on a heavy character, they're the best suited for comp situations with their speed


----------



## Mick (Sep 15, 2020)

Origami said:


> from past mk8d comp experience the meta was like standard bike with the roller tires on a heavy character, they're the best suited for comp situations with their speed



Back when I played a lot it was a pipe frame kart on slick tires with a heavy character. It's funny how the trend changes over time, really shows how there isn't a perfect, best setup!


----------



## Ichiban (Sep 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> Back when I played a lot it was a pipe frame kart on slick tires with a heavy character. It's funny how the trend changes over time, really shows how there isn't a perfect, best setup!


i think that was more suited for when fire hopping was still a thing, blue falcon was the go to back then, but now (2017-2018 is when i was active in comp) its all about how much acceleration you get off drifts and making the right cuts

	Post automatically merged: Sep 15, 2020

waluigi on standard bike with rollers was my set


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 15, 2020)

I play pretty casually so my set is villager or link on the yoshi bike with slick wheels lol


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 15, 2020)

I may not be a furry but


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I may not be a furry but
> View attachment 319104


It’s noice! Looks like an AC character


----------



## Dinosaurz (Sep 15, 2020)

I want to complain about falling off my bike and hurting myself  right after I spend a week off working because I was sick. Then I have to end the day early cause I fell off my bike during my first delivery.
Life is pain


----------



## Seastar (Sep 15, 2020)

Dinosaurz said:


> I want to complain about falling off my bike and hurting myself  right after I spend a week off working because I was sick. Then I have to end the day early cause I fell off my bike during my first delivery.
> Life is pain


That's terrible! Are you okay now?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 15, 2020)

Dinosaurz said:


> I want to complain about falling off my bike and hurting myself  right after I spend a week off working because I was sick. Then I have to end the day early cause I fell off my bike during my first delivery.
> Life is pain


Ouch. I’ve only biked a couple times but years ago I scraped my knee something nasty on a scooter


----------



## Dinosaurz (Sep 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> That's terrible! Are you okay now?


Yeah lucky just cuts/grazed my hands and knees. Makes it very difficult to cycle with holding the handlebars and peddling tho lol. I have to go out tomorrow to work so just hope I feel a bit better then 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 15, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ouch. I’ve only biked a couple times but years ago I scraped my knee something nasty on a scooter


It really sucks


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 15, 2020)

Dinosaurz said:


> Yeah lucky just cuts/grazed my hands and knees. Makes it very difficult to cycle with holding the handlebars and peddling tho lol. I have to go out tomorrow to work so just hope I feel a bit better then


Yea I hope those heal up quickly it always stinks when that happens.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 15, 2020)

GAN is a gift from God


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> GAN is a gift from God


What is that?


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> GAN is a gift from God


I beg to differ


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What is that?


An A.I. that can generate some cool things.


ohare01 said:


> I beg to differ


Then beg


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> An A.I. that can generate some cool things.


Interesting!
On a related but different point I think neutral networks are really cool (and funny at times)


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

:3


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> :3


Oy on mobile I found out by putting a Japanese kana keyboard I can get interesting emoticons (ᵔᴥᵔ)


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oy on mobile I found out by putting a Japanese kana keyboard I can get interesting emoticons (ᵔᴥᵔ)


:0 such cute! ( ꈍᴗꈍ)

	Post automatically merged: Sep 15, 2020

Butterflies are pretty 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 15, 2020

It's so quiet here. How strange


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 15, 2020)

This is the stuff


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 319146 This is the stuff


now it makes sense ok


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 319146 This is the stuff


I need these now

	Post automatically merged: Sep 15, 2020



Milky star said:


> Butterflies are pretty


Okay but butterflies in Evwirt will kill you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Okay but butterflies in Evwirt will kill you


But, are they pretty though?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I need these now
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 15, 2020
> 
> ...


Kill me? Oh no..


----------



## Aurita (Sep 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 319146 This is the stuff


ASTEROIDS ARE BACK?? where??

also hello everyone! (*･ω･)ﾉ


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> But, are they pretty though?


Yesh they’re very colorful and glow


Milky star said:


> Kill me? Oh no..


just so long as you don’t go near their flowers you should be aight


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 15, 2020)

Aurita said:


> ASTEROIDS ARE BACK?? where??
> 
> also hello everyone! (*･ω･)ﾉ


hi! my sister got them at sams club, but I think they’re at gas stations too


----------



## Aurita (Sep 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hi! my sister got them at sams club, but I think they’re at gas stations too


Bless you for alerting me of their return!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yesh they’re very colorful and glow
> 
> just so long as you don’t go near their flowers you should be aight


Hmm..okay. I'll remember that. ^^


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 15, 2020)

I know there’s baked flaming hot Cheetos too so I need a bag of em


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

Baked cheetos? ew,,


----------



## Aurita (Sep 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I know there’s baked flaming hot Cheetos too so I need a bag of em


Those are pretty good too but the texture is so different from the originals! I’ve seen them at Target


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Baked cheetos? ew,,


I love baked lays and ruffles  

	Post automatically merged: Sep 15, 2020



Aurita said:


> Those are pretty good too but the texture is so different from the originals! I’ve seen them at Target


I’ve seen em at Walmart and a local chain store too


----------



## Clock (Sep 15, 2020)

Came on early for distribution


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 15, 2020)

Oy yes I’m hyped


----------



## Clock (Sep 15, 2020)

Can't wait, better be worth it though


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

I did a few events so I might..get a few tickets


----------



## Clock (Sep 15, 2020)

Just realized I need someone to date swap my fragments


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Just realized I need someone to date swap my fragments


HOW ARE YOU ABLE TO GET SO MANY COLLECTIBLES?!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 15, 2020

*Wait 57 tickets?! Oh my gosh*

	Post automatically merged: Sep 15, 2020

https://discord.com/channels/755553125640831087/755553126102335608 Oh I made this


----------



## Clock (Sep 15, 2020)

I got many by participating..... On Almost all...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I got many by participating..... On Almost all...


Man wow,, that's dedication. I'm surprised I got as many as I got..now do I buy one single fragment in pink..or go for a line of blue..


----------



## Clock (Sep 15, 2020)

Maybe a color pattern? Idk


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

Oh pink blue! Or pink in purple..ahh I'd need more tickets for that,,


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 15, 2020)

I got 10 :')


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

You didn't do enough events.


----------



## Clock (Sep 15, 2020)

Theres an eshop raffle...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

I wouldn't the raffles because I don't like to gamble


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You didn't do enough events.


I'm a lazy a hole what did you expect lmfao


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 15, 2020)

Aaaay I officially have an ungulate in my lineup I am a happy wild child


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I wouldn't the raffles because I don't like to gamble


huh, not what I expected a kakegurai fan to say


----------



## Antonio (Sep 15, 2020)

6K bells, omg. <3


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> huh, not what I expected a kakegurai fan to say


I don't like the idea of losing money. It's Kakgurui

	Post automatically merged: Sep 15, 2020



Antonio said:


> 6K bells, omg. <3


How??

	Post automatically merged: Sep 15, 2020



ohare01 said:


> don't overestimate me


But- okay.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

YA KNOW YA GIRL DID SIGGY STYLINGS JUST TO BUY A STAR FRAGMENT

	Post automatically merged: Sep 15, 2020

oh hey I can buy a fair patch too yeehaw


----------



## Antonio (Sep 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> How??


I didn't want any collectibles so I traded them for TBT. Time for a name change!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I didn't want any collectibles so I traded them for TBT. Time for a name change!


I was planning on doing that but

_this blue fragment is so pretty I'm a sucker for star things_


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I don't like the idea of losing money. It's Kakgurui
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 15, 2020
> 
> ...


I've already been enough of a disappointment, just don't overestimate me if you dont want to get even more disappointed


----------



## Antonio (Sep 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I was planning on doing that but
> 
> _this blue fragment is so pretty I'm a sucker for star things_


I prefer having 10 of each collectibles anyways so only having one wasn't worth it imo.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 15, 2020)

I’m thinking of trading an extra unlimited star fragment for a swamp potion (if that’s a fair trade)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I prefer having 10 of each collectibles anyways so only having one wasn't worth it imo.


10 fair patches tho


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I've already been enough of a disappointment, just don't overestimate me if you dont want to get even more disappointed


Just say the magical words "I'm sorry" and I'll forget anything ever happened ^^


----------



## Antonio (Sep 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> 10 fair patches tho


We could only get one. 

(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

Maybe I should do a rainbow of fragments hmm.. the red one is pretty.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

Antonio said:


> We could only get one.
> 
> (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻


For what reason >:0


----------



## Antonio (Sep 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> For what reason >:0


IDK BUT IT DESERVES A RIOT, WILL U JOIN ME BROTHER.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Just say the magical words "I'm sorry" and I'll forget anything ever happened ^^


Fine I'm sorry


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

Alek said:


> IDK BUT IT DESERVES A RIOT, WILL U JOIN ME BROTHER.


Take these torches and pitchforks, we're storming area 51 and TBT


----------



## Antonio (Sep 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Take these torches and pitchforks, we're storming area 51 and TBT


We'll stand in vris yard and yell out yo mama jokes till she makes the admins cave!!!!!!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

Hold up does that dream really say "attractive surgery"


----------



## Antonio (Sep 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hold up does that dream really say "attractive surgery"


Yes and it's soo good but i forgot to do it.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

Alek said:


> We'll stand in vris yard and yell out yo mama jokes till she makes the admins cave!!!!!!


if that doesn't work we're going to Jeremy's house

probably a gigantic screen tv so be careful of that 

and we're posting pictures of the fair patch outside their house until they notice


----------



## Antonio (Sep 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> if that doesn't work we're going to Jeremy's house
> 
> probably a gigantic screen tv so be careful of that
> 
> and we're posting pictures of the fair patch outside their house until they notice


If we are going to jeremy's house, let's go with a classic and throw rocks outside his house until he opens his window. Then, we play some romantic movie and ask him to come back.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

Alek said:


> Yes and it's soo good but i forgot to do it.


I demand hot furry isabelle nursee

	Post automatically merged: Sep 15, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Fine I'm sorry


:0 Ya mean it?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

Alek said:


> If we are going to jeremy's house, let's go with a classic and throw rocks outside his house until he opens his window. Then, we play some romantic movie and ask him to come back.


if the rocks go unnoticed for 5+ minutes throw bricks


----------



## Antonio (Sep 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> if the rocks go unnoticed for 5+ minutes throw bricks


And if the bricks go unnoticed, that means we can enter his house. No harm will come to us. <3


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

Alek said:


> And if the bricks go unnoticed, that means we can enter his house. No harm will come to us. <3


*try boulders first


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 15, 2020)

Hey guys


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

Oh wait.. I'll do a better line up. Birth stones on bottom Star fragments on top. Maybe I'll through a sheep plush in the middle.


----------



## Antonio (Sep 15, 2020)

Meraki said:


> Hey guys


hello


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

Meraki said:


> Hey guys


who the **** are you


----------



## Antonio (Sep 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh wait.. I'll do a better line up. Birth stones on bottom Star fragments on top. Maybe I'll through a sheep plush in the middle.


gl

	Post automatically merged: Sep 15, 2020



Saltyy said:


> who the **** are you


SALTYY NO


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

is that abri or


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> who the **** are you


Abri I changed my username lmao


----------



## Antonio (Sep 15, 2020)

I like your new name btw


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

Meraki said:


> Abri I changed my username lmao


what does meraki mean


----------



## Clock (Sep 15, 2020)

Hello, nice new user


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what does meraki mean






Tried to use Abri or Abriana but they were taken soo


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

Meraki said:


> View attachment 319173
> Tried to use Abri or Abriana but they were taken soo


abri thinking of a meaningful username and I literally put lobster through Google translate to see if anything cool showed up


----------



## Antonio (Sep 15, 2020)

I love your name even more now.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 15, 2020

I also have a name change


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> abri thinking of a meaningful username and I literally put lobster through Google translate to see if anything cool showed up


I just looked up "unique words" on the internet haha


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

welp time to sell my blue fragment because all this name changing makes me want one 

Except for some reason I'm nervous to make a thread help why am I nervous


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

Meraki said:


> View attachment 319173
> Tried to use Abri or Abriana but they were taken soo





Spoiler: Hmpt



You sure put in a lot of soul and essence into hurting people's feelings and talking about them but not enough into giving an real apology


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 15, 2020)

Meraki?
_hmmm meraki_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Spoiler: Hmpt
> 
> 
> 
> You sure put in a lot of soul and essence into hurting people's feelings and talking about them but not enough into giving an real apology


milky no fight starting


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 15, 2020)

Meraki said:


> View attachment 319173
> Tried to use Abri or Abriana but they were taken soo


that's a frickin cool name


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Meraki?
> _hmmm meraki_


HOLD UP I'LL PM YOU LMAO


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

Alek said:


> gl
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 15, 2020
> 
> ...


You think so? I think it'ss look nice..stars n crystals.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Spoiler: Hmpt
> 
> 
> 
> You sure put in a lot of soul and essence into hurting people's feelings and talking about them but not enough into giving an real apology


Can you not I'm finally happy and you're ruining it


----------



## Antonio (Sep 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You think so? I think it'ss look nice..stars n crystals.


I think it will look beautiful


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 15, 2020)

There's too many name changes at once confushin


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 15, 2020)

Meraki said:


> Can you not I'm finally happy and you're ruining it


oi oi change the bottom spoiler on your sig


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

Meraki said:


> Can you not I'm finally happy and you're ruining it


 That wasn't the objective I was messing with you.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 15, 2020

Now wait..What if I changed my name? owo


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 15, 2020)

I think I might loose a braincell over this soon

_and I'm almost out help_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I think I might loose a braincell over this soon
> 
> _and I'm almost out help_


you still have some?
no fair


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

okay guys seriously I'm getting anxiety for wanting to post a selling thread in tbt marketplace


----------



## Antonio (Sep 15, 2020)

I have heard zero people notice or compliment me on my new name. </3


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 15, 2020)

Alek said:


> I have heard zero people notice or compliment me on my new name. </3


Antonio?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

what if my star fragment disappears out of existence


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

I'mma change my name from "Milky star" to "Milky Star"


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oi oi change the bottom spoiler on your sig


no


Alek said:


> I have heard zero people notice or compliment me on my new name. </3


ahh sorry
Your new name is really cool actually!


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'mma change my name from "Milky star" to "Milky Star"


Thank you one less name to panik over


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

Alek said:


> I have heard zero people notice or compliment me on my new name. </3


I thought about saying something but like nah

	Post automatically merged: Sep 15, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> Thank you one less name to panik over


Or star butterfly owo


----------



## Antonio (Sep 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Antonio?


yes 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 15, 2020



Milky star said:


> I thought about saying something but like nah
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 15, 2020
> 
> ...


</3


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'mma change my name from "Milky star" to "Milky Star"


Thank you the capitalization kills me inside


----------



## Antonio (Sep 15, 2020)

Meraki said:


> ahh sorry
> Your new name is really cool actually!


it's too late


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 15, 2020)

Alek said:


> yes
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 15, 2020
> 
> ...


oh hello nice user
imma go back into my hole before there's more names


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 15, 2020)

my friend is meraki now
it sounds like such a cool name 
meanwhile I can’t even pronounce my user


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 15, 2020)

Alek said:


> it's too late


akavacaajajj I'm sorryyyy


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Thank you the capitalization kills me inside


Too bad I only have _8 _shells. owo I need bells now. 1.2k to be exact


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> my friend is meraki now
> it sounds like such a cool name
> meanwhile I can’t even pronounce my user


en k see


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

I can't even say  meraki qwq


----------



## Antonio (Sep 15, 2020)

Meraki said:


> akavacaajajj I'm sorryyyy


it's fine,


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I can't even say  meraki qwq


mer aki


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> my friend is meraki now
> it sounds like such a cool name
> meanwhile I can’t even pronounce my user


oh it's enk sen seee


----------



## Clock (Sep 15, 2020)

I have anxiety to post in marketplace
All I want to do is date swap


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 15, 2020)

Alek said:


> I have heard zero people notice or compliment me on my new name. </3


yoo I noticed and i think it's neat!


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 15, 2020)

I got a response super quick on my fragment lmao


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 15, 2020)

Meraki said:


> no


D:<


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 15, 2020)

My parents can barely pronounce Evwirt lol it is kinda weird pronunciation-wise tho


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

Meraki said:


> mer aki


I have are stupid so I give up


----------



## Antonio (Sep 15, 2020)

how I feel


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I have anxiety to post in marketplace
> All I want to do is date swap


Date swap what though?


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 15, 2020)

I like the name alek it’s like Alex but even cooler then the name already is


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

Meraki said:


> I got a response super quick on my fragment lmao


Same


----------



## Clock (Sep 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Date swap what though?


Red and yellow fragments, so i can have star fragment rainbow


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 15, 2020)

am I cool now


----------



## Ichiban (Sep 15, 2020)

im in a state of deep college level thought


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> am I cool now


7/10


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

mk I got the bells but anxiety says wait until the person says they got the collectible despite it sitting in their inventory


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> am I cool now


Yes super cool


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

Brugh why am I in a zoom meeting watch my teacher eat- what is the point of this class? Can I drop out of college now?

	Post automatically merged: Sep 15, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Red and yellow fragments, so i can have star fragment rainbow


oh ah,, I can't help ;;


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Brugh why am I in a zoom meeting watch my teacher eat- what is the point of this class? Can I drop out of college now?


LMAO WHAT


----------



## Antonio (Sep 15, 2020)

*L I G H T S*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> LMAO WHAT


am gonna drop college it's whack.


----------



## Antonio (Sep 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> am gonna drop college it's whack.


don't u dare


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 15, 2020)

Alek said:


> View attachment 319177
> how I feel


same


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

Alek said:


> View attachment 319179
> *L I G H T S*


g I b 

so pretty


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 15, 2020)

Alek said:


> View attachment 319179
> *L I G H T S*


oooo s h i n y


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> oooo s h i n y


shayny


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 15, 2020)

Alek said:


> View attachment 319179
> *L I G H T S*


wow they made star fragments a real thing lmao


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> shayny


shhhiyæäneayh


----------



## Clock (Sep 15, 2020)

Much shiny


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

Alek said:


> don't u dare


Very little. I'm already failing English and this photoshop class isn't as fun as I hoped. I like more than anything which is odd because I hate math so much.


----------



## Antonio (Sep 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> shhhiyæäneayh


feeeennnneyyy

sorry, this reminds me of boy meets world

	Post automatically merged: Sep 15, 2020



Milky star said:


> Very little. I'm already failing English and this photoshop class isn't as fun as I hoped. I like more than anything which is odd because I hate math so much.


You need a degree to get paid well, you can always change majors just don't quit and stay positive.


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Much shiny


That's one much shiny lineup
I'm blinded but very shaynay nice


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

okay it's user change time I think I'm going with Platinum


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

Bruh even my id ugly ack. I hate this. I'mma drop out smh


----------



## Antonio (Sep 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> okay it's user change time I think I'm going with Platinum


amazing choice


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

Alek said:


> feeeennnneyyy
> 
> sorry, this reminds me of boy meets world
> 
> ...


Okay yes but like this crap is hard


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> okay it's user change time I think I'm going with Platinum


it's not too late to go with my ass


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> okay it's user change time I think I'm going with Platinum


No changed it to Queen.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> it's not too late to go with my ass


rosie I wasted a blue star fragment on this


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> it's not too late to go with my ass


@vris

	Post automatically merged: Sep 15, 2020



Saltyy said:


> rosie I wasted a blue star fragment on this


Gimmie ur star frag plz


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No changed it to Queen.


Oh god I wish that'd be perfect but it's taken


----------



## Antonio (Sep 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Okay yes but like this crap is hard


make sure to take lots of notes


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> rosie I wasted a blue star fragment on this


but-
semicolon dash semicolon


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> okay it's user change time I think I'm going with Platinum


Platinum.. Star Platinum
Your username will be a jojo reference


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Oh god I wish that'd be perfect but it's taken


Goddess?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> but-
> semicolon dash semicolon


 rosie how about you change YOUR user to "my ass"

you made the bad decision of putting numbers in your user you deserve it


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 15, 2020)

Meraki said:


> Platinum.. Star Platinum
> Your username will be a jojo reference


I said that to her once
It didn't go well so shut


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 15, 2020)

And believe me every one of my IDs looks weird lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

Meraki said:


> Platinum.. Star Platinum
> Your username will be a jojo reference


mk nvm then


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> rosie how about you change YOUR user to "my ass"
> 
> you made the bad decision of putting numbers in your user you deserve it


On it


----------



## Clock (Sep 15, 2020)

Hmm
Maybe look up unique words or something


----------



## Antonio (Sep 15, 2020)

Meraki said:


> Platinum.. Star Platinum
> Your username will be a jojo reference


dio is officially my daddy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

Alek said:


> dio is officially my daddy


why tho


----------



## Antonio (Sep 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> why tho


have you seen him?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

Alek said:


> have you seen him?


yes and I don't jjba


----------



## Antonio (Sep 15, 2020)

he's obviously father material.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

Alek said:


> he's obviously father material.


I-

w h y t h o u g h

	Post automatically merged: Sep 15, 2020

where's the dislike button


----------



## Antonio (Sep 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I-
> 
> w h y t h o u g h
> 
> ...


let me have an opinion for once


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> And believe me every one of my IDs looks weird lol


All my IDS look so funny,, I had one good one hh but I lost it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

Alek said:


> let me have an opinion for once


K fine


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> mk nvm then


bruh


----------



## Antonio (Sep 15, 2020)

here's my ID


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> yes and I don't jjba


platinum is cool tho and so is star platinum


----------



## Antonio (Sep 15, 2020)

when I had short hair 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 15, 2020




here's me now


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

Alek said:


> here's my ID
> View attachment 319185


No fair you have a good picture. I had to take my glasses off. I looked weird af


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

Meraki said:


> platinum is cool tho and so is star platinum


an idea forms in the brain of saltyy


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

Alek said:


> when I had short hair
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 15, 2020
> 
> ...


Such looks. Is amazing. Smh I look like a hobo


----------



## Antonio (Sep 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No fair you have a good picture. I had to take my glasses off. I looked weird af


why tho

	Post automatically merged: Sep 15, 2020



Milky star said:


> Such looks. Is amazing. Smh I look like a hoho


it's filtered, I am littered with acne scars


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> an idea forms in the brain of saltyy


eh?


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> an idea forms in the brain of saltyy


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 15, 2020)

the new mando trailer has me so pumped- 45 days??? ugg 👁👁


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

huehuehuehue I'm thinking


----------



## Clock (Sep 15, 2020)

Hmm...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

Alek said:


> why tho
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 15, 2020
> 
> ...


I don't know tbh. But still you look great


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 15, 2020)

wait clockwise why cant i see ur pfp


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> huehuehuehue I'm thinking


Hmm..I can't think of anything


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 15, 2020)

I bought spongebob shirts


----------



## Clock (Sep 15, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> wait clockwise why cant i see ur pfp


I just made my icon a transparent png because it looks cool with the backdrop


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> huehuehuehue I'm thinking


T e l l
hee hoo idea for me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 15, 2020)

Meraki said:


> I bought spongebob shirts


you what


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 15, 2020)

I’m not showing my IDs but just know that it looks like I’m being eaten by my hair in most of em


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

Meraki said:


> I bought spongebob shirts


Show!


----------



## Ichiban (Sep 15, 2020)

ive got no college id this year
perks of online

they want us to have a "professional" picture of ourselves as our teams icon but since they cant even see peoples pictures when they do upload them on their clients theres literally no point in doing it lol


----------



## Antonio (Sep 15, 2020)

I'm wearing a splatoon hoodie


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you what


I. Bought. Spongebob. Shirts.
Two of them and one comes with a mask


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m not showing my IDs but just know that it looks like I’m being eaten by my hair in most of em


 But that sounds cute much hair


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

wait you all are getting merch? 

hahaha


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 15, 2020)

Meraki said:


> I. Bought. Spongebob. Shirts.
> Two of them and one comes with a mask


_show show show_


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Show!


When i get home I'm in the store rn

	Post automatically merged: Sep 15, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _show show show_





Meraki said:


> When i get home I'm in the store rn


_I'm in the storeeee_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

Of course I'm Milky Star wearing a "Give me some space" shirt I found at walmart.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Of course I'm Milky Star wearing a "Give me some space" shirt I found at walmart.


I'm at Walmart too haha
I think I also have a shirt like that


----------



## Clock (Sep 15, 2020)

I just wear plain clothes irl to be honest


----------



## Antonio (Sep 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I just wear plain clothes irl to be honest


weak


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I just wear plain clothes irl to be honest


When I can I wear shirts with text and stuff on them


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 15, 2020)

I’m in one of my campus’ apartment building complex’s shirts cuz it was free lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

Meraki said:


> I'm at Walmart too haha
> I think I also have a shirt like that





Meraki said:


> I'm at Walmart too haha
> I think I also have a shirt like that


Walmart has good cheap clothing,, I found a Naruto shirt there! And do you really? Is it a blue shirt with silver lettering and space stuff on it?


----------



## Clock (Sep 15, 2020)

Lol, I used to not wear plain, but I have social anxiety and I don't like to stand out in public


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

I have a shirt that says:


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Walmart has good cheap clothing,, I found a Naruto shirt there! And do you really? Is it a blue shirt with silver lettering and space stuff on it?


If it's a long sleeve shirt than bro I think it's the same one

	Post automatically merged: Sep 15, 2020



Saltyy said:


> I have a shirt that says:


You don't wear shirts? Sad


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 15, 2020)

Meraki said:


> You don't wear shirts? Sad


lmfao
Saltyy confirm that you wear clothes pls


----------



## Clock (Sep 15, 2020)

I do have some shirts that are not plain though...
Just some striped ones and maybe ones with letters...


----------



## Ichiban (Sep 15, 2020)

i look a lot nicer in winter than i do in summer
i need new shirts lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

Meraki said:


> If it's a long sleeve shirt than bro I think it's the same one
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 15, 2020
> 
> ...


M i n e i s l o n g s l e e v e t o o. Freakin twins


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

Meraki said:


> If it's a long sleeve shirt than bro I think it's the same one
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 15, 2020
> 
> ...





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> lmfao
> Saltyy confirm that you wear clothes pls


no I wear sweaters


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> M i n e i s l o n g s l e e v e t o o. Freakin twins


BRO WHAT WE HAVE THE SAME SHIRT HOLY C R A P


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 15, 2020)

Hoodie year round in the forest club


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 15, 2020)

Origami said:


> i look a lot nicer in winter than i do in summer


do you morph into something different every season


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 15, 2020)

all I wear in summer is a white shirt and jean shorts


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no I wear sweaters


sweaters aren't clothes eh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

Meraki said:


> BRO WHAT WE HAVE THE SAME SHIRT HOLY C R A P


abri loses her **** over a shirt


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> do you morph into something different every season


of course he does frog


----------



## Ichiban (Sep 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> do you morph into something different every season


no but its the one time i dont look like hobbit slenderman


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> sweaters aren't clothes eh


they're drinks


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

Meraki said:


> BRO WHAT WE HAVE THE SAME SHIRT HOLY C R A P


THAT'S IT WE'RE BESTIES AGAIN Y E S


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no I wear sweaters


_no pants? _
wait does salt wear pants?


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> abri loses her **** over a shirt


Shut up its just cool


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

Bro if I shoot myself in the foot can I drop out of college?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 15, 2020)

Origami said:


> no but its the one time i dont look like hobbit slenderman


a short thing mixed with a tall thing?
so you're like
a regular human-sized person


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> they're drinks


slorpp
mmm I love me some sweater in the morning


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> a short thing mixed with a tall thing?
> so you're like
> a regular human-sized person


no frog it means he doesn’t have a face


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> _no pants? _
> wait does salt wear pants?


dresses


Meraki said:


> Shut up its just cool


does abri have a shirt thing too


Rosie977 said:


> slorpp
> mmm I love me some sweater in the morning


yum


----------



## Ichiban (Sep 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> a short thing mixed with a tall thing?
> so you're like
> a regular human-sized person


i was going more for the skinny aspect but sure

anyways back to my off-site evil lair to plot more and read a whole ****ing chapter of a book because my instructor decided to drop a week one turd on us


----------



## Clock (Sep 15, 2020)

Libre office is so confusing...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> no frog he doesn’t have a face


damn I must've been hallucinating then


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

Origami said:


> i was going more for the skinny aspect but sure
> 
> anyways back to my off-site evil lair to plot more and read a whole ****ing chapter of a book because my instructor decided to drop a week one turd on us


rest in peace


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 15, 2020)

Wait jeans start with a j-

Abri do you like jeans


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Jeans start with a j so-
> 
> Abri do you like jeans


abri x jeans


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 15, 2020)

I also got a Mickey mouse shirt, a lion king shirt, one that says "Do i look like a people person" and one that says "Out of my mind, be back in 5 minutes"


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

I need about..six tickets to finish my line. I need a green fragment yellow and purple wait that's more than 60. I won't achieve my dream line.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I need about..six tickets to finish my line. I need a green fragment yellow and purple wait that's more than 60. I won't achieve my dream line.


math is funn't


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Wait jeans start with a j-
> 
> Abri do you like jeans


I don't wear normal jeans I wear jeggings

	Post automatically merged: Sep 15, 2020



Saltyy said:


> abri x jeans


what


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 15, 2020)

Meraki said:


> I don't wear normal jeans I wear jeggings


ah yes
*adds to list of your js*


----------



## Antonio (Sep 15, 2020)

who needs clothes when you can wear meats like lady Gaga


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 15, 2020)

Alek said:


> who needs clothes when you can wear meats like lady Gaga


That’s a good way to get eaten where I’m from


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

Alek said:


> who needs clothes when you can wear meats like lady Gaga


wait what


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ah yes
> *adds to list of your js*


_*whAT I AM NOT IN LOVE WITH JEANS OR JEGGINGS*_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> math is funn't


30..42..oh wait that's only 54. I'm dumb.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

Meraki said:


> _*whAT I AM NOT IN LOVE WITH JEANS OR JEGGINGS*_


now kith


----------



## Clock (Sep 15, 2020)

Meat clothes?


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 15, 2020)

Meraki said:


> _*whAT I AM NOT IN LOVE WITH JEANS OR JEGGINGS*_


LMAO
congrajlashins you've earned a free trip to the ooc thread


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

actually I only want the purple n yellow. That's 30..42!


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> now kith


_*???????*_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Meat clothes?


That's skin


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> LMAO
> congrajlashins you've earned a free trip to the ooc thread


I'm honored


----------



## Antonio (Sep 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That’s a good way to get eaten where I’m from


I have a joke but I can't say it cuz vris will kill me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

kith the jeans


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 15, 2020)

meat clothes

	Post automatically merged: Sep 15, 2020

why would you wear ham


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

I'mma eat your skin  Give up your meat clothes


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'mma eat your skin  Give up your meat clothes


Never use that emoji again just a reminder I like fire


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'mma eat your skin  Give up your meat clothes


Yea how about not please and thank you


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

Yes sir I'll use this now give up your skins


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'mma eat your skin  Give up your meat clothes


what the heck milky


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 15, 2020)

ngl I like  better than


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 15, 2020)

Did you know milk burns well? You will soon


----------



## Clock (Sep 15, 2020)

I'll not use my skin for other persons clothes, thank you very much


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yes sir I'll use this now give up your skins


But my skin is my biggest organ so imma hold onto it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

why is the cursed meter so high


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> why is the cursed meter so high


basement dwellers is back in business babey


----------



## Seastar (Sep 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Or star butterfly owo


Milky that's a Disney character


----------



## Clock (Sep 15, 2020)

The thread is back being insane again for now I guess


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> The thread is back being insane again for now I guess


I missed this


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Milky that's a Disney character


Yeah so?


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2020)

*Reminder that if you spam in this thread we will be forced to close it.*


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> The thread is back being insane again for now I guess


Yes finally 




...oh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

*smacks on your tasty meat clothes*  

	Post automatically merged: Sep 15, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> *Reminder that if you spam in this thread we will be forced to close it.*


Spam where? I love canned fake meat,


----------



## Clock (Sep 15, 2020)

Useless posts are spam, I wonder if the posts taste like spam


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

I wonder.  *eats the spam post.*  Yummy


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 15, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> *Reminder that if you spam in this thread we will be forced to close it.*


i don't recall any spam


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

Meraki said:


> i don't recall any spam


I thought I was the only one.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I thought I was the only one.


yeah i don't remember any one going toiletstoiletstoilets


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

What spam


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 15, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> What spam


I just saw that ya changed your name!


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 15, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> What spam


oh hello stranger wink wink


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I just saw that ya changed your name!


no longer sodium


----------



## Clock (Sep 15, 2020)

Nice new name


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 15, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> What spam


Oh hello you mysterious sodin't


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

I spent 50 minutes deciding on this username


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

Juli has the coolest name. Ugh I shouldn't have spent two shells for a red title..


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 15, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> I spent 50 minutes deciding on this username


It’s probably a good idea to mull over a bit what new name you want anyways


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Juli has the coolest name. Ugh I shouldn't have spent two shells for a red title..


I am literally a cheap knockoff of you


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

Okay tbt go fund me. I need 1.2k bells to change my name. I want to be Star Butterfly or at least Milky Star

	Post automatically merged: Sep 15, 2020



Ametsa Izarra said:


> I am literally a cheap knockoff of you


Huh? How?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

I am literally dream star but in another language to look fanceh


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 15, 2020)

I wonder if I should do just Rosie


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 15, 2020)

I’m content with my green title for now. If I want to rename myself I’ll be able to scrape up some tbt later.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I wonder if I should do just Rosie


take the numbers out or you'll regret it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

am gonna get 1.2k bells hold up

	Post automatically merged: Sep 15, 2020



Ametsa Izarra said:


> I am literally dream star but in another language to look fanceh


Oh,, but it's still cool. ^^

	Post automatically merged: Sep 15, 2020

_*Actually better name. I wanna be "Milk Mother."*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> am gonna get 1.2k bells hold up
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 15, 2020
> 
> ...


milky no


----------



## Seastar (Sep 15, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> I am literally dream star but in another language to look fanceh


Wow, why does that sound like something I'd do.. Mixing dream and star...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 15, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> I am literally dream star but in another language to look fanceh


Basque?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wow, why does that sound like something I'd do.. Mixing dream and star...


I'm past you hello future me

	Post automatically merged: Sep 15, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Basque?


yep 

gøõgūl


----------



## Clock (Sep 15, 2020)

Thats pretty unique


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

Why


Ametsa Izarra said:


> milky no


n o t


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 15, 2020)

I like using italian when I have a foreign language thing.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Why
> 
> n o t


because no milky


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> because no milky


But I wanna be Milk Mother


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> But I wanna be Milk Mother


Calcium parent don't


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 15, 2020)

people are gonna have to say Milk Mother when referring to you


----------



## Seastar (Sep 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> But I wanna be Milk Mother


Um... please don't.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> people are gonna have to say Milk Mother when referring to you


Nanbakery back?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

*I am the Milk Mother mmmmmmmmy youtube banner says so*


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *I am the Milk Mother mmmmmmmmy youtube banner says so*


oh no my mother is a youtuber?
whyyy you of all mother's it was a dairy youtuber


----------



## Seastar (Sep 15, 2020)

This sounds really creepy ummm


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> oh no my mother is a youtuber?
> whyyy you of all mother's it was a dairy youtuber


am on youtube am milk mother I make gacha edits owo


----------



## Clock (Sep 15, 2020)

Hmm if she's youtuber, then how many subs


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> oh no my mother is a youtuber?
> whyyy you of all mother's it was a dairy youtuber


ooc thread here I come


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Hmm if she's youtuber, then how many subs


42


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> 42


that's 42x my number of irl friends


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 15, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> Nanbakery back?


we got the bread with a side of electricity


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> we got the bread with a side of electricity


uhhhh can I get a bread 

no bread please though


----------



## Clock (Sep 15, 2020)

Electric bread?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

I need to post more content. It just takes me forever to finish all my videos. In between class work and work and being an adult and trying to take care of my dummy heck boyfriend who keeps repeating the same things to me. Oh and I gotta learn how to drive. I get my permit October 30th


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 15, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> uhhhh can I get a bread
> 
> no bread please though


on it



Clockwise said:


> Electric bread?


adds some zest to it


----------



## Seastar (Sep 15, 2020)

Bread?
I want a croissant please.


----------



## Clock (Sep 15, 2020)

I see that is a cool kind of bread


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Bread?
> I want a croissant please.


on it

	Post automatically merged: Sep 15, 2020


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> on it
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 15, 2020
> 
> ...


I’d love some fresh baked bread it’s hard enough to cook anything here it’s really damp in the spring


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

hey where's my bread with no bread I am getting impatient

if I do not receive my bread less bread ill have no choice but to summon the manager


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

I just want meat.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 15, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> hey where's my bread with no bread I am getting impatient
> 
> if I do not receive my bread less bread ill have no choice but to summon the manager


You fool, _I _am the manager.

Also here you go:


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I just want meat.


That’s a touch easier to obtain here but I mostly eat fish for protein


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> You fool, _I _am the manager.
> 
> Also here you go:
> View attachment 319214


10/10 did not disappoint would shop here again


----------



## Clock (Sep 15, 2020)

I should just work on chemistry instead of math for now....
Math is confusing right now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I should just work on chemistry instead of math for now....
> Math is confusing right now


Unless you’re on some basic chemistry that has a ton of math too


----------



## Clock (Sep 15, 2020)

The chemistry on that one has no math so far...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> The chemistry on that one has no math so far...


Yea when ya start getting into late high school and college it starts getting math.
Speaking of which, I’m in physics which in college is basically hard math with an interesting concept as a setup


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

I see the current topic is suffering so imma just


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 15, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> I see the current topic is suffering so imma just
> View attachment 319216


Nah it’s the hard sciences but basically yea.

I do have a cool wallet periodic table from a chemistry class tho


----------



## Clock (Sep 15, 2020)

I'm around the late highschool-college category and I had the math part as well.
But my current schoolwork doesn't have it right now.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Nah it’s the hard sciences but basically yea.
> 
> I do have a cool wallet periodic table from a chemistry class tho


there is nothing cool about the periodic table


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 15, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> there is nothing cool about the periodic table


But it fits in my wallet! I bet there’s someone else on this site that would say it’s cool


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But it fits in my wallet! I bet there’s someone else on this site that would say it’s cool


a dead body fitting into your wallet would not make it cool


----------



## Clock (Sep 15, 2020)

I had a fascination with the periodic table in school, I'd look at it and look at the info about the elements.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 15, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> a dead body fitting into your wallet would not make it cool


But dead bodies aren’t cool in the first place periodic tables are


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But dead bodies aren’t cool in the first place periodic tables are


no what 

why 

they aren't


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 15, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> no what
> 
> why
> 
> they aren't







__





						Interactive Periodic Table of the Elements, in Pictures and Words
					

Interactive Periodic Table of the Elements, in Pictures and Words




					elements.wlonk.com
				




I found this under “cool periodic table”. Case closed.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's not cool


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 15, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> that's not cool


Yea it is. Google and business insider say so.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea it is. Google and business insider say so.


google also said this:


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 15, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> google also said this:


Okay but you HAVE to admit that this is super duper cool


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Okay but you HAVE to admit that this is super duper coolView attachment 319217


seastar got no screen time


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 15, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> seastar got no screen time


Yo echinoderms are the phylum closest related to chordates tho and that’s a cool science fact


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

Bruh my computer just idk


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 15, 2020)

hi

I hurt everywhere and it sucks ;v;


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 15, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> hi
> 
> I hurt everywhere and it sucks ;v;


What happened? I hope you’re alright


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What happened? I hope you’re alright


lots and lots of walking..
for 2 days
I'm an extremely weak person and i'm pretty sure i can get foot burns within 30 minutes of walking
plus if you add the fact that i can't breathe through my mask (i have to wear it for 7+ hours a day)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 15, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> lots and lots of walking..
> for 2 days
> I'm an extremely weak person and i'm pretty sure i can get foot burns within 30 minutes of walking
> plus if you add the fact that i can't breathe through my mask (i have to wear it for 7+ hours a day)


Yea that’s gotta stink. I always get overheated when I wear my mask.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 15, 2020)

Hmm..I need butterfly gifs. I'mma make a butterfly garden in my sig


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 16, 2020)

I have finished my butterfly garden uvu


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 16, 2020)

Well, I’ve got to go to sleep soon. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I have finished my butterfly garden uvu


center it and see if its under 250px


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 16, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> center it and see if its under 250px


Oh okay,, and I love that avi,, it's my favorite of yours


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh okay,, and I love that avi,, it's my favorite of yours


Looks like I'll be keeping it for a while then


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 16, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> Looks like I'll be keeping it for a while then


Yay! I love it a lot! ^^


----------



## Clock (Sep 16, 2020)

I return.
Time to check on some trades


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 16, 2020)

Mornin’!


----------



## Clock (Sep 16, 2020)

Hello there


----------



## Chris (Sep 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But it fits in my wallet! I bet there’s someone else on this site that would say it’s cool


I think it's cool.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2020)

henlo


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I think it's cool.


See, I knew either you or Mick would say it’s cool! I’ve held onto that thing for over a year lol


----------



## Chris (Sep 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> See, I knew either you or Mick would say it’s cool! I’ve held onto that thing for over a year lol


@Mick I think he's calling us nerds.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> @Mick I think he's calling us nerds.


Yo when I’m not trapped in a forest I’m a huge nerd too


----------



## Mick (Sep 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> @Mick I think he's calling us nerds.



Well I would deny it but


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> Well I would deny it but


Wild child squad is nerd squad too


----------



## Clock (Sep 16, 2020)

I see that wild childs are also nerds


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 16, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I see that wild childs are also nerds


Yesh. Evwirt WOULD be an interesting place to research if it wasn’t so dangerous


----------



## Antonio (Sep 16, 2020)

nothing wrong with being a nerd


----------



## Clock (Sep 16, 2020)

Agree
Nothing is wrong being a nerd


----------



## Mick (Sep 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yesh. Evwirt WOULD be an interesting place to research if it wasn’t so dangerous



Still is


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 16, 2020)

what is happen other than nothing


----------



## Antonio (Sep 16, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> what is happen other than nothing


nothing


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 16, 2020)

morning everyone!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 16, 2020)

Alek said:


> nothing


understandable have an adequately pleasant existence


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> Still is


Oh yea...how’s research on that stick going?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 16, 2020)

ay vrisnem how does it feel that tiny clones of you are getting sold for 4k tbt


----------



## Mick (Sep 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh yea...how’s research on that stick going?



Research has shown it to be surprisingly sticky


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 16, 2020)

Sable is giving me literally every pattern set EXCEPT the one with the deer patterns I need (-(.  )- )


----------



## Antonio (Sep 16, 2020)

WHY DID NO ONE TELL ME WE ALSO HAVE TO SUBMIT IN PRIVATE LIKE AHHH


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> Research has shown it to be surprisingly sticky


Do you mean adhesive (as the sap from a lot of trees are really good for sticking stuff together) or are you just describing the stick


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 16, 2020)

hello


----------



## Mick (Sep 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Do you mean adhesive (as the sap from a lot of trees are really good for sticking stuff together) or are you just describing the stick



Option B.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 16, 2020)

Meraki said:


> hello


Hello


----------



## Mick (Sep 16, 2020)

Meraki said:


> hello



Ooh another name change! I like this one. Hi.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 16, 2020)

Spoiler: me in one of my spongebob shirts








im a mess rn haha but @FrogslimeOfficial @Milky star


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 16, 2020)

Aaay Vris says the sleep cult can be over and we can get back to normal


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 16, 2020)

Meraki said:


> Spoiler: me in one of my spongebob shirts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fake picture 

its a picture ripped from a model don't believe her


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 16, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> fake picture
> 
> its a picture ripped from a model don't believe her


_I'm literally looking the worst I ever have been my hair is an oily mess wdym_


----------



## Chris (Sep 16, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> ay vrisnem how does it feel that tiny clones of you are getting sold for 4k tbt



My little lambs are all grown up and leaving the pen.


----------



## Mick (Sep 16, 2020)

Alek said:


> WHY DID NO ONE TELL ME WE ALSO HAVE TO SUBMIT IN PRIVATE LIKE AHHH



Wait, I nearly missed this message. What did you not submit? D:

	Post automatically merged: Sep 16, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> My little lambs are all grown up and leaving the pen.



I am tempted to just keep my lamb where it is! It's too cute


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 16, 2020)

Meraki said:


> Spoiler: me in one of my spongebob shirts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bruh so cute 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 16, 2020

Bruh I'm so tired ruff


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 16, 2020)

Meraki said:


> Spoiler: me in one of my spongebob shirts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yo nice shirt!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 16, 2020)

Meraki said:


> _I'm literally looking the worst I ever have been my hair is an oily mess wdym_


shut

that's not even you the girl in the picture is too pretty >:[


----------



## Chris (Sep 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> I am tempted to just keep my lamb where it is! It's too cute


Take good care of it.


----------



## Seastar (Sep 16, 2020)

Good morning everyone!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 16, 2020)

Mornin'!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 16, 2020)

I can sell my fragments and make 5.2k bells right now. The collectibles are worth a lot.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I can sell my fragments and make 5.2k bells right now. The collectibles are worth a lot.


Ikr


----------



## Seastar (Sep 16, 2020)

That's amazing, but all I got was a patch.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> I am tempted to just keep my lamb where it is! It's too cute


My shep is the keeper of the fruits


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 16, 2020)

ladies, ladien'ts and pronounless people, it is that time of the day where I will procrastinate my schoolwork and daydream as much as possible


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 16, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> ladies, ladien'ts and pronounless people, it is that time of the day where I will procrastinate my schoolwork and daydream as much as possible


You guys have a time of day for that?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> You guys have a time of day for that?


I never said how long it lasted


----------



## Mick (Sep 16, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> ladies, ladien'ts and pronounless people, it is that time of the day where I will procrastinate my schoolwork and daydream as much as possible



That sounds like all day


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> That sounds like all day


unfortunately it is


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 16, 2020)

Another Wednesday another physics exam. At least I feel more prepared for this one...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 16, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> Ikr


I hope I win at least one contest. I can use the tickets to finish my like and buy extras. I mean I worked hard on my entrances for one contest. I'll show you

	Post automatically merged: Sep 16, 2020

Wait maybe not now that image is on my computer..BUT NY ENTRANCE LOOKED AMAZING


----------



## Chris (Sep 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> My shep is the keeper of the fruits


I heard from a very reliable source that sheep like grapes best.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I heard from a very reliable source that sheep like grapes best.


can confirm

man now i want some wine


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 16, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> shut
> 
> that's not even you the girl in the picture is too pretty >:[


I don't even see a pretty girl all I see is spongebob wdym


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 16, 2020)

Meraki said:


> I don't even see a pretty girl all I see is spongebob wdym


bruh

how do I dislike a post vreesneem


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 16, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> bruh
> 
> how do I dislike a post vreesneem


impossible >:)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 16, 2020)

Meraki said:


> impossible >


Bad mods bad


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 16, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> Bad mods bad


good mods good


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 16, 2020)

Meraki said:


> good mods good


no 

they give us warnings


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 16, 2020)

oh wait I found it. THIS TOOK FOREVER THIS IS WORTH SOMETHING


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 16, 2020)

power


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 16, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> View attachment 319361
> power


Why so many?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 16, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> View attachment 319361
> power


diabetes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Why so many?


cak


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> diabetes


I'm not eating them just stockpiling


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2020)

too many cakes


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 16, 2020)

J ust one contest I must win one. I need the purple and yellow fragment. I NEED TBT


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 16, 2020)

I am the cake god


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 16, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> View attachment 319361
> power


that's a lot of caik you got there 
l̶u̶c̶k̶y̶


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 16, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> I am the cake god


Yes you are darling


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> that's a lot of caik you got there
> l̶u̶c̶k̶y̶


I don't collectibles sooo


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 16, 2020)

If I don't win a contest and get no tickets I'm quitting tbt


----------



## Seastar (Sep 16, 2020)

My collectibles are a mess 24/7
Just like everything else about me.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> If I don't win a contest and get no tickets I'm quitting tbt


don't please


----------



## Mick (Sep 16, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> View attachment 319361
> power



I see you are ready for when they introduce the 10 row line-ups


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> My collectibles are a mess 24/7
> Just like everything else about me.


Mine were a mess until I found out dates n such now my ocd is trying to make the perfect line of crystals n stars

	Post automatically merged: Sep 16, 2020



Ametsa Izarra said:


> don't please


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> I see you are ready for when they introduce the 10 row line-ups


I am fully prepared to bring out these pastries


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 16, 2020)

I love cake   but a line of cake seemed.. boring to me. It works for Juli tho


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I love cake   but a line of cake seemed.. boring to me. It works for Juli tho


uhh check your pms


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 16, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> uhh check your pms


Huh? Okay


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 16, 2020)

My lineup is a mess for now but once stars are doled out it’ll be fixed


----------



## Mick (Sep 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> My lineup is a mess for now but once stars are doled out it’ll be fixed



My lineup is a mess and once I finish getting stars it'll still be a mess but slightly less


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 16, 2020)

lineup can't be a mess if they're all the same thing


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 16, 2020)

J u s t 4 2 tickets is all I need. Please tbt bless me with one win. It's all I ask 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 16, 2020



Ametsa Izarra said:


> lineup can't be a mess if they're all the same thing View attachment 319364


B r u h


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> J u s t 4 2 tickets is all I need. Please tbt bless me with one win. It's all I ask
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 16, 2020
> 
> ...


I'm not wrong


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 16, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> I'm not wrong


Well no you're not but still b r u h

	Post automatically merged: Sep 16, 2020

Bruh I cursed myself


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 16, 2020)

I’m hungry right now I need to get something to eat...prolly another quesadilla lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 16, 2020)

anyone got any memes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 16, 2020)

tried to make an animated avi but it looks like butt but I'm keeping it
also tbt speeds up gifs I think


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m hungry right now I need to get something to eat...prolly another quesadilla lol


Quesadillas are gross uvu

	Post automatically merged: Sep 16, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> tried to make an animated avi but it looks like butt but I'm keeping it
> also tbt speeds up gifs I think


Is your person holding a bi flag? :0


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Quesadillas are gross uvu
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 16, 2020
> 
> ...






not this one


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Quesadillas are gross uvu


Well I just made one and it’s delicious


----------



## Antonio (Sep 16, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> lineup can't be a mess if they're all the same thing View attachment 319364


Same


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Is your person holding a bi flag? :0


you know it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you know it


I learned something new today,, congrats on coming out ^^ Bi girls are cool :3


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 16, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> no
> 
> they give us warnings


but Vrisnem is cool 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 16, 2020



Ametsa Izarra said:


> lineup can't be a mess if they're all the same thing View attachment 319364


Or if it's just one thing


----------



## Antonio (Sep 16, 2020)

Meraki said:


> but Vrisnem is cool


that's like Elon Musk relating to 12 year olds on Reddit


----------



## Seastar (Sep 16, 2020)

They don't give me warnings. So uhhh I don't know.


----------



## Antonio (Sep 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> They don't give me warnings. So uhhh I don't know.


because you are amazing at not breaking the rules.


----------



## Chris (Sep 16, 2020)

Meraki said:


> but Vrisnem is cool



You're so nice.


----------



## Antonio (Sep 16, 2020)

Rules are meant to be broken


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 16, 2020)

I’ve gotten one warning but I’ll still admit the mods are cool


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 16, 2020)

Vris is my favorite mod don't tell the others


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Vris is my favorite mod don't tell the others


same


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 16, 2020)

Alek said:


> Rules are meant to be broken


I don't wanna go to school I just wanna break rules


----------



## Antonio (Sep 16, 2020)

I love all the mods but if they hit me with a warning then we enemies till it expires.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 16, 2020



Milky star said:


> I don't wanna go to school I just wanna break rules


go milky


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 16, 2020)

What is with everyone changing their usernames lately? 

It's good everyone's post counts are so high, otherwise I'd probably think you were different people.


----------



## Chris (Sep 16, 2020)

Alek said:


> Rules are meant to be broken


Not on here they're not! It's my job to clean-up after rule breakers so please save me the work, thank you!


----------



## Antonio (Sep 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Not on here they're not! It's my job to clean-up after rule breakers so please save me the work, thank you!


Honey, if I don't be breaking no rules then what purpose do you have as a moderator. That's why I break the rules, in moderation.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Not on here they're not! It's my job to clean-up after rule breakers so please save me the work, thank you!


I'm really forgetful I won't lie. I have 18 warning points. I don't know if I'm exactly easy to manage


----------



## Chris (Sep 16, 2020)

Alek said:


> Honey, if I don't be breaking no rules then what purpose do you have as a moderator. That's why I break the rules, in moderation.


Purpose, purpose, hm... maybe to run a giant month-long event where there are eighteen fun activities running *simultaneously* for you all to participate in?


----------



## Antonio (Sep 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm really forgetful I won't lie. I have 18 warning points. I don't know if I'm exactly easy to manage


18!!! I only have 10.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 16, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> What is with everyone changing their usernames lately?
> 
> It's good everyone's post counts are so high, otherwise I'd probably think you were different people.


Rest assured I’m still a wild child


----------



## Antonio (Sep 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Purpose, purpose, hm... maybe to run a giant month-long event where there are eighteen fun activities running *simultaneously* for you all to participate in?


Yes but that's only a month, what about the other months? yall need me to keep you guys on your toes year around.


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 16, 2020)

I moderate another AC forum and trust me, the constant barrage of spambots is purpose enough.


----------



## Antonio (Sep 16, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I moderate another AC forum and trust me, the constant barrage of spambots is purpose enough.


You can't beat the real thing...


----------



## Seastar (Sep 16, 2020)

Alek said:


> You can't beat the real thing...


I've seen what spambots can do on other forums and uhhh It's more trouble than you think it sounds.


----------



## Antonio (Sep 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I've seen what spambots can do on other forums and uhhh It's more trouble than you think it sounds.


oh trust me, I know. I'm just saying you can't beat the authentic thing because you know you are moderating a real person.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 16, 2020)

Alek said:


> 18!!! I only have 10.


Each new warning is a new rule I didn't know about. Shelia has like 25 or something


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 16, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> What is with everyone changing their usernames lately?
> 
> It's good everyone's post counts are so high, otherwise I'd probably think you were different people.


because ohare01 is outdated. I love my new name so much


----------



## Antonio (Sep 16, 2020)

Meraki said:


> because ohare01 is outdated. I love my new name so much


youre ohare?


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 16, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I moderate another AC forum and trust me, the constant barrage of spambots is purpose enough.


What forum 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 16, 2020



Alek said:


> youre ohare?


yes my title says so lol
remember?

	Post automatically merged: Sep 16, 2020

I'm also Sugaryy too


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 16, 2020)

I want to change my name but do I really want to sell my star fragments for that?


----------



## Antonio (Sep 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I want to change my name but do I really want to sell my star fragments for that?


i could loan and you can pay me back in weekly installments, no interest

	Post automatically merged: Sep 16, 2020

25tbt a week


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 16, 2020)

I wonder if I should go with user change or animated avi


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 16, 2020)

Meraki said:


> What forum


It's a site called Animal Crossing Portal. We're mostly known for our villager tier list but have a forum as well. It's fairly inactive at the moment though. Hope this isn't considered advertising. I don't think so since you specifically asked.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I wonder if I should go with user change or animated avi


user change


----------



## Antonio (Sep 16, 2020)

I need to clean my room


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 16, 2020)

Alek said:


> i could loan and you can pay me back in weekly installments, no interest
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 16, 2020
> 
> 25tbt a week


No don't it's not worth it. I just want to capitalize the S in star . Besides I'd forget and I would have to post a lot in the acnh forums

	Post automatically merged: Sep 16, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> I wonder if I should go with user change or animated avi


Animated avi. It's cooler and Roise is a cute name

	Post automatically merged: Sep 16, 2020



Alek said:


> View attachment 319419
> View attachment 319420
> I need to clean my room


My room is slowly becoming a gross college dorm. Hhhh this looks clean compared to my room

	Post automatically merged: Sep 16, 2020

I want to play among us


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 16, 2020)

back from my daydreaming depression nap


----------



## Clock (Sep 16, 2020)

Hello there


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 16, 2020)

Alek said:


> View attachment 319419
> View attachment 319420
> I need to clean my room


bruh your room is lit


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 16, 2020)

I got popcorn chicken


----------



## Antonio (Sep 16, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> bruh your room is lit


I'm still depressed tho


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 16, 2020)

I have an Among us Room open


----------



## Seastar (Sep 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I got popcorn chicken


Now you're making me crave it ahahaha...


----------



## Mick (Sep 16, 2020)

Alek said:


> View attachment 319419
> View attachment 319420
> I need to clean my room



Love those lights. That's cool.


----------



## Clock (Sep 16, 2020)

Fairy lights make a room look nice


----------



## Mick (Sep 16, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Fairy lights make a room look nice



I definitely want to improve the lighting in my own rooms at some point. You can never have too many shiny colours.

Maybe I should just put up my christmas lights, it's nearly December anyway


----------



## Admiral Sven (Sep 16, 2020)

I certainly also need to improve the lighting conditions in my rooms. Maybe actually have my desk lamp on for the first time in a while. Provides a nice, intimate working atmosphere.

Also need to get my PC fixed. That would be great.



MapleSilver said:


> It's a site called Animal Crossing Portal. We're mostly known for our villager tier list but have a forum as well. It's fairly inactive at the moment though. Hope this isn't considered advertising. I don't think so since you specifically asked.


Just joined it. It doesn't seem half bad.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> I definitely want to improve the lighting in my own rooms at some point. You can never have too many shiny colours.
> 
> Maybe I should just put up my christmas lights, it's nearly December anyway


I saw a post that says that santa kills a reindeer whenever Christmas stuff is put up before thanksgiving  (•(σ )• )


----------



## Mick (Sep 16, 2020)

I've been slowly swapping all the lights out for smart lights. Kinda expensive but talking to your lamps is fun when you live alone  JK it's amazingly practical because the light switches in this house are in the worst places.



Admiral Sven said:


> I certainly also need to improve the lighting conditions in my rooms. Maybe actually have my desk lamp on for the first time in a while. Provides a nice, intimate working atmosphere.



I am also going to need a desk light at some point, because I am awake at the dumbest hours. It would also help my webcam during work meetings if I point it at my face :')



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I saw a post that says that santa kills a reindeer whenever Christmas stuff is put up early (•(σ )• )



Sacrifices must be made. Sparkly lights go sparkly sparkly.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 16, 2020)

Brugh my dad is ruining my among us game hh


----------



## Clock (Sep 16, 2020)

Why what happened


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> Sacrifices must be made. Sparkly lights go sparkly sparkly.


But what happens if he runs out of reindeer? What if he goes on to other cervids?


----------



## Mick (Sep 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But what happens if he runs out of reindeer? What if he goes on to other cervids?



Then I vote for buffalo and or wildebeest. Those are dumb.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 16, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Why what happened


I was playing and my dad was like "You better be doing homework and nothing else" :^(


----------



## Clock (Sep 16, 2020)

I see....
That happens sometimes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> Then I vote for buffalo and or wildebeest. Those are dumb.


Those aren’t cervids they’re bovids so they aren’t on the table


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 16, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I see....
> That happens sometimes


Yes I know I'll just wait until later to play :/

	Post automatically merged: Sep 16, 2020

I just wanna chat and play with my online buddies


----------



## Mick (Sep 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Those aren’t cervids they’re bovids so they aren’t on the table



Fair enough. I was thinking ungulates but that also includes dolphins for example, so it might be good to be more specific


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> Fair enough. I was thinking ungulates but that also includes dolphins for example, so it might be good to be more specific


Nah dolphins are cetaceans (they have a common ancestor tho so that adds to confusion lol). Cervidae is the deer family so I was being specific (if only in scientific terms)


----------



## Mick (Sep 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Nah dolphins are cetaceans (they have a common ancestor tho so that adds to confusion lol). Cervidae is the deer family so I was being specific (if only in scientific terms)



They're not what people usually include when using ungulates as a description. They are technically still even-toed ungulates though but that's just to blame on the way we have both scientific and common names for these groups and that we insist on putting every species into boxes while it's honestly more of a sliding scale.  

It's okay though, there are plenty of deer species around before Santa has to resort to dolphins instead.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> They're not what people usually include when using ungulates as a description. They are technically still even-toed ungulates though but that's just to blame on the way we have both scientific and common names for these groups and that we insist on putting every species into boxes while it's honestly more of a sliding scale.
> 
> It's okay though, there are plenty of deer species around before Santa has to resort to dolphins instead.


...hopefully not including murder deer


----------



## Mick (Sep 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ...hopefully not including murder deer



Those can be last!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> Those can be last!


We just need to slow down how many people put up Christmas stuff early


----------



## Mick (Sep 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> We just need to slow down how many people put up Christmas stuff early



Tell the others not to do it so I can do it instead!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> Tell the others not to do it so I can do it instead!


Ooooor...you don’t put up the lights and slow it even more!


----------



## Mick (Sep 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ooooor...you don’t put up the lights and slow it even more!



Not an option. They're too pretty.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 16, 2020)

What

	Post automatically merged: Sep 16, 2020

I need so many tickets,, I want to pawn off my fragments for tbt :c


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What


We’re discussing why we shouldn’t put up Christmas stuff early


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> We’re discussing why we shouldn’t put up Christmas stuff early


It's spooky season. Actually it's early for that too


----------



## Mick (Sep 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 16, 2020
> 
> I need so many tickets,, I want to pawn off my fragments for tbt :c



Wait, you want tickets, or do you want tbt? :0


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> Wait, you want tickets, or do you want tbt? :0


Well I need tickets to buy fragments for my line and some extras so I can sell the rest for tbt and save to fix my name


----------



## Mick (Sep 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Well I need tickets to buy fragments for my line and some extras so I can sell the rest for tbt and save to fix my name



Definitely just go for the lineup, you can always earn tbt later  

I need to go to sleep now. Good night, people


----------



## Clock (Sep 16, 2020)

Finally got my date traded red star fragment, now I need a yellow one...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 16, 2020)

I just want stars n crystals for my line up. It sounds pretty.


----------



## Clock (Sep 16, 2020)

Hmm,
I'm thinking of buying birthstones as well for a rainbow lineup...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 16, 2020)

I need a deer collectible lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 16, 2020)

It'll look nice. I just want to use the birthstones I have since Toki gave me so many


----------



## Mick (Sep 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I need a deer collectible lol



I have a Jingle Doll. Does that count? It didn't even cost me that much.

Anyway this post shows how good I am at going to bed. Bye now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 16, 2020)

Mick said:


> I have a Jingle Doll. Does that count? It didn't even cost me that much.
> 
> Anyway this post shows how good I am at going to bed. Bye now


Nah that’s more Christmasy (jingle feels too disconnected from deer). I want a deer villager collectible


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 16, 2020)

There are no frogs of the location of which I am at and I am disappointed.


----------



## Antonio (Sep 16, 2020)

I'm going to start daily streaming soon


----------



## Clock (Sep 16, 2020)

I finally submitted my answer for math.
Now I need to finish some activities for school


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 16, 2020)

Mmmm

	Post automatically merged: Sep 16, 2020

I just need to finish my school work to stay ahead and finish up these Gacha videos for youtube aaah


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 16, 2020)

I’m getting pretty much every rare thing on my game EXCEPT for deer stuff...


----------



## Antonio (Sep 16, 2020)

would yall come watch my streams if I do it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 16, 2020)

I want to make a youtube outro only thing is I don't know how to gauge where the videos will land when I make it..


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 16, 2020)

Y’all’s better be staying hydrated tho


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 17, 2020)

Welp, it’s bedtime for me. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## Clock (Sep 17, 2020)

Hello I return


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 17, 2020)

Is this thing on?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 17, 2020)

I was in sleep mode lol


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 17, 2020)

Hahaha well you woke up too late! My boring meeting is almost done now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 17, 2020)

But I got to sleep in! I like sleeping in lol


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 17, 2020)

Sleeping in is very nice! I do like it too! 

Together with being able to read/post on forums during boring work meetings, sleeping in is my second reason for really liking work from home ;-)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 17, 2020)

Yea I’m not too fond of online college for the most part but not having to get up at 5 am is a positive (though I am planning on doing that at least once for my DA)


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 17, 2020)

Oof. My days of getting up at 5am are long gone, luckily! What's a DA?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 17, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Oof. My days of getting up at 5am are long gone, luckily! What's a DA?


Dream Address. I’d like my SH town to be set at 5 am because of the music and atmosphere set by the lighting.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 17, 2020)

Oh right! (You do know you can change the time on your Switch to save getting up that early? )


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 17, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Oh right! (You do know you can change the time on your Switch to save getting up that early? )


Yea don’t like to tt tho (at least on my first few towns)


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 17, 2020)

I know a lot of people don't really like it, so I was mostly kidding. If you really can get up at 5AM for a DA, that's some dedication!

I don't like tt to skip days or months (feels too much like cheating), I'm a bit more relaxed about doing a few hours backwards or forwards on the same day.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 17, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> I know a lot of people don't really like it, so I was mostly kidding. If you really can get up at 5AM for a DA, that's some dedication!
> 
> I don't like tt to skip days or months (feels too much like cheating), I'm a bit more relaxed about doing a few hours backwards or forwards on the same day.


I guess a couple hours isn’t too bad (ESPECIALLY with that they did with the scarab beetle DX)


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 17, 2020)

...Hi
My parents found out about me talking online


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I guess a couple hours isn’t too bad (ESPECIALLY with that they did with the scarab beetle DX)



Actually, of all those beetles it eventually was the horned hercules that eluded me the longest time... they kept flying off before I realized it was something I was still looking to catch XD I think I stayed up and did the scarab beetle in the weekends, without time travel.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 17, 2020)

Meraki said:


> ...Hi
> My parents found out about me talking online


Hm?


Tinkeringbell said:


> Actually, of all those beetles it eventually was the horned hercules that eluded me the longest time... they kept flying off before I realized it was something I was still looking to catch XD I think I stayed up and did the scarab beetle in the weekends, without time travel.


My dad cut it super close with the golden stag. I’m a natural night owl so the scarab wasn’t too much of a problem for me but I remember my parents staying up way past their normal bedtimes to get em


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hm?
> 
> My dad cut it super close with the golden stag. I’m a natural night owl so the scarab wasn’t too much of a problem for me but I remember my parents staying up way past their normal bedtimes to get em


Had to leave the discord server :c
I can still talk here though


----------



## Chris (Sep 17, 2020)

Meraki said:


> ...Hi
> My parents found out about me talking online


How did that go?


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> My dad cut it super close with the golden stag. I’m a natural night owl so the scarab wasn’t too much of a problem for me but I remember my parents staying up way past their normal bedtimes to get em



That's actually kinda cute! Do you play a lot with your parents? I connected the Switch to the TV in my vacation but neither of mine seem interested in the game. The only fact my dad liked to learn about it is that he could switch HDMI channels without me losing any game progress, so he could switch without asking me first XD


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 17, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> How did that go?


Well... I fessed up about the discord server and she didn't take very well with that since its nsfw so I had to leave it.
But she said I can still talk here, I just have to be careful with who I talk to


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 17, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> That's actually kinda cute! Do you play a lot with your parents? I connected the Switch to the TV in my vacation but neither of mine seem interested in the game. The only fact my dad liked to learn about it is that he could switch HDMI channels without me losing any game progress, so he could switch without asking me first XD


Funny story: I got our first copy of NH (my sister and I split the bill) as a collective birthday present for my parents (They’re over a month apart with their birth dated)! They’re both big fans of the series and they’ve been waiting over a decade for a console release. They kept citing some AC game that they said got announced but later cancelled (which I cannot find proof of for the life of me for AC) as reason not to get excited for new nintendo releases, so I told them months in advance that I was getting it for them.  They’ve been loving the game! I eventually got a lite for myself (for multiple reasons-not all of them are directly AC related) and they like to go to my new island for SH stuff now!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 17, 2020)

Meraki said:


> Well... I fessed up about the discord server and she didn't take very well with that since its nsfw so I had to leave it.
> But she said I can still talk here, I just have to be careful with who I talk to


censor the memes for the good christian Minecraft server


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 17, 2020)

Aaaay I finally got the reindeer pattern from Sable I can get to customizing now!


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Funny story: I got our first copy of NH (my sister and I split the bill) as a collective birthday present for my parents (They’re over a month apart with their birth dated)! They’re both big fans of the series and they’ve been waiting over a decade for a console release. They kept citing some AC game that they said got announced but later cancelled (which I cannot find proof of for the life of me for AC) as reason not to get excited for new nintendo releases, so I told them months in advance that I was getting it for them.  They’ve been loving the game! I eventually got a lite for myself (for multiple reasons-not all of them are directly AC related) and they like to go to my new island for SH stuff now!



That's nice! I wish my parents liked gaming, it would make getting them birthday presents a little easier, it would also make a nice change from finding random strangers to trade with. I just had my brother pick up two copies when he said he was getting one, and delivering one to me. We've played together a few times, sometimes trade and visit each other's islands, but not that regularly.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 17, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> That's nice! I wish my parents liked gaming, it would make getting them birthday presents a little easier, it would also make a nice change from finding random strangers to trade with. I just had my brother pick up two copies when he said he was getting one, and delivering one to me. We've played together a few times, sometimes trade and visit each other's islands, but not that regularly.


It’s not too hard to shop for my mom‘s gifts at the very least but my dad is hard to shop for (even though he’s more into gaming). It was super easy this year that’s for sure


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 17, 2020)

My parents usually don't really know what they want for their birthdays. There's a few 'staple goods' that always do well but it feels kinda bad to do those several years in a row. And then there's mother's and father's day here too, so it's a problem twice a year... Not that I always know what I want as a birthday gift ☺


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 17, 2020)

my parents aren't worth getting presents for


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 17, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> my parents aren't worth getting presents for


Oof... that's also an option, I guess... Sorry to hear that


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 17, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Oof... that's also an option, I guess... Sorry to hear that


meh my dad pulled a "milk/cigarette getting" and my mom has anger issues and not much of a likeable person


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 17, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> My parents usually don't really know what they want for their birthdays. There's a few 'staple goods' that always do well but it feels kinda bad to do those several years in a row. And then there's mother's and father's day here too, so it's a problem twice a year... Not that I always know what I want as a birthday gift ☺


Yea I have a hard time figuring out what I want for birthdays too lol


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 17, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> meh my dad pulled a "milk/cigarette getting" and my mom has anger issues and not much of a likeable person



Oof! I have plenty of fights with my mom too, but they're luckily not thát bad! I definitely realize I'm lucky to still have both parents and even though they have their flaws... I don't know what I'd do without them.



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea I have a hard time figuring out what I want for birthdays too lol



This year was a little easier (I mostly asked for small household appliances), but last year I really couldn't come up with anything. I know I ended up getting money, but I don't remember what I spent it on!


----------



## Mick (Sep 17, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> I don't know what I'd do without them.



Go to bed late, sleep in more, keep the windows closed when it's ice cold outside and the room doors open whenever, also eat dinner at times other than exactly 5pm for a start


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 17, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> This year was a little easier (I mostly asked for small household appliances), but last year I really couldn't come up with anything. I know I ended up getting money, but I don't remember what I spent it on!


Most of the time we get to go on a day trip for our birthdays. Quarantine kinda ruins that tho...

	Post automatically merged: Sep 17, 2020



Mick said:


> Go to bed late, sleep in more, keep the windows closed when it's ice cold outside and the room doors open whenever, also eat dinner at times other than exactly 5pm for a start


With my parents it’s already like that for the most part


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 17, 2020)

Mick said:


> Go to bed late, sleep in more, keep the windows closed when it's ice cold outside and the room doors open whenever, also eat dinner at times other than exactly 5pm for a start


It's 17:31 and I've still not been fed.


----------



## Mick (Sep 17, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> It's 17:31 and I've still not been fed.



Time to check if they're okay. That's way too late they might be dead


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 17, 2020)

Mick said:


> Time to check if they're okay. That's way too late they might be dead


I can hear noise. They're either okay or the murderer is still around. I'm staying upstairs.


----------



## Mick (Sep 17, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> I can hear noise. They're either okay or the murderer is still around. I'm staying upstairs.



Smart move.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 17, 2020)

I do wonder... when dad apps to come down for dinner, do I go downstairs and walk straight into the trap?


----------



## Mick (Sep 17, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> I do wonder... when dad apps to come down for dinner, do I go downstairs and walk straight into the trap?



Either it's a trap or it's not. There's no winning outcome. Stay upstairs


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 17, 2020)

But upstairs has no food and I'm getting hungry again


----------



## Mick (Sep 17, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> But upstairs has no food and I'm getting hungry again



Yup, that's how they get ya


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 17, 2020)

you can survive for a month without food 

that's more than 5 minutes


----------



## Mick (Sep 17, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> you can survive for a month without food
> 
> that's more than 5 minutes



The math checks out!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 17, 2020)

Mick said:


> The math checks out!


Math actually helps for once!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 17, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> you can survive for a month without food
> 
> that's more than 5 minutes


Yesh Yesh that’s good to know when ya live in the woods


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yesh Yesh that’s good to know when ya live in the woods


no not you 

you need food


----------



## Seastar (Sep 17, 2020)

Good morning... everyone.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 17, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> no not you
> 
> you need food


I have food tho! It’s easier to find now

	Post automatically merged: Sep 17, 2020



Seastar said:


> Good morning... everyone.


Mornin to you too!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 17, 2020)

Am awake


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Am awake


Good morning! I’m just chilling by the river


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 17, 2020)

Good morning to everyone just waking up!

Great news: I have been fed.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 17, 2020)

Just need to finish my work


----------



## Seastar (Sep 17, 2020)

I'm just here...
I don't know...
I may or may not just leave for several hours...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 17, 2020)

Hey should I make a instagram?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 17, 2020)

Do I smell math? In this thread? In this economy? Localized entirely within your kitchen?


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Do I smell math? In this thread? In this economy? Localized entirely within your kitchen?


oh nooooooo


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Do I smell math? In this thread? In this economy? Localized entirely within your kitchen?


Math?
MATH IN MY CHRISTIAN MINECRAFT SERVER1!1!1?1?1!
how dare you be smart around here


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 17, 2020)

Oh no. Math is hard

	Post automatically merged: Sep 17, 2020

Hm...I want to make an instagram..but I'd have to do it on my PC..is it even worth it to have a instagram.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 17, 2020)

Y’all’s would hate my workload cuz I’ve got 3 courses that all have math as the main focus


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all’s would hate my workload cuz I’ve got 3 courses that all have math as the main focus


You love the idea of death yes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all’s would hate my workload cuz I’ve got 3 courses that all have math as the main focus


poor soul


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You love the idea of death yes





Ametsa Izarra said:


> poor soul


And they’re all upper-level math so my head hurts a lot


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 17, 2020)

Hold on frick it I am making a instagram :3 will y'all follow it? :0

	Post automatically merged: Sep 17, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> And they’re all upper-level math so my head hurts a lot


You will die in about 2 months yes.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hold on frick it I am making a instagram :3 will y'all follow it? :0


I don't have one ma'am

	Post automatically merged: Sep 17, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> And they’re all upper-level math so my head hurts a lot


use a calculator


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 17, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> I don't have one ma'am


Aw,, I'm just being bad my parents say don't get one but I need a platform to spread my art n such


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Aw,, I'm just being bad my parents say don't get one but I need a platform to spread my art n such


deviantart


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 17, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> deviantart


I tried that once. It's was meh to me. I don't feel you really get noticed unless you're good. At least on instagram you can spam #'s and place your art everywhere


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 17, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> use a calculator


I’m using a calculator about the size (if not bigger than) a gameboy as it is. It’s pretty much required at this level. It’s still hurting my brain


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m using a calculator about the size (if not bigger than) a gameboy as it is. It’s pretty much required at this level. It’s still hurting my brain


buy a supercomputer


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 17, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> buy a supercomputer



Since we just talked about not knowing what to ask for on birthdays... that could go on the list


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 17, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Since we just talked about not knowing what to ask for on birthdays... that could go on the list


But that’s boring and I have a laptop


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 17, 2020)

Ah yes. Supercomputers really can't beat laptops...


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 17, 2020)

I love how well my title explains this thread.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 17, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I love how well my title explains this thread.


Am not dumb


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 17, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Ah yes. Supercomputers really can't beat laptops...


It’s a good laptop for what I need


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s a good laptop for what I need



And that's really the most important thing, a lot of people forget that. I put together my PC with the idea I'd be using it for VMs and MapInfo, but so far it's been mostly used for browsing and Netflix, with the occasional game of Stardew Valley... it's basically overpowered and only good for the people we pay our energy bill to.


----------



## Antonio (Sep 17, 2020)

good morning


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 17, 2020)

In honor of Seastar I made my oc asexaul. I couldn't see her with boys or girls


----------



## Antonio (Sep 17, 2020)

_It's quiet._


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 17, 2020)

I just spent the last hour and change updating my phone lol


----------



## Clock (Sep 17, 2020)

Hmm I did not win I think....
Oh well...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 17, 2020)

I’m going to miss the fair...I got the shep tho!


----------



## Clock (Sep 17, 2020)

yea i'll miss it as well


----------



## Mick (Sep 17, 2020)

I'm going to miss the fair so much, all those interactions with other users were nice, and the memes and the jokes were just fantastic. I also really loved how supportive people are on here with the art contest submissions, which felt so great!

Definitely looking forward to being able to draw some art stuff without worrying about a deadline now, though... Much less pressure and more room to experiment.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 17, 2020)

Mick said:


> I'm going to miss the fair so much, all those interactions with other users were nice, and the memes and the jokes were just fantastic. I also really loved how supportive people are on here with the art contest submissions, which felt so great!
> 
> Definitely looking forward to being able to draw some art stuff without worrying about a deadline now, though... Much less pressure and more room to experiment.


Speaking of which...I’ll have to be getting to making a new signature now that I know how to make one lol


----------



## Clock (Sep 17, 2020)

Well congrats to the winners.
I didn't get anything even though I did all of the events


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 17, 2020)

Also Mick I only JUST saw your second dream on the winner thread. You had Neighborly Guardian, right? If so that’s EXACTLY what I had in mind lol


----------



## Mick (Sep 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Speaking of which...I’ll have to be getting to making a new signature now that I know how to make one lol



Ooh, any ideas yet?

I might make some minor adjustments and improvements to mine, especially if they won't bring back the user backgrounds... It's just not quite the same now.



Clockwise said:


> Well congrats to the winners.
> I didn't get anything even though I did all of the events



At least you got several star fragments and plushies. Several people missed out on those as well! But yes, I can see how not winning would be disappointing. I was half expecting not to get anything myself but then the closing ceremony happened... I guess that's what happens when you have 500 participants. 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 17, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Also Mick I only JUST saw your second dream on the winner thread. You had Neighborly Guardian, right? If so that’s EXACTLY what I had in mind lol



Yes, that's correct  I had the idea pretty much directly after "Neighborly Duck" got rerolled. Didn't start on it until two days before the deadline but I am very pleased with how it turned out! And I like that it was received so well. It was a ton of fun to draw.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 17, 2020)

Mick said:


> Ooh, any ideas yet?


Not exactly sure at the moment but rest assured it’ll be on the same Evwirtian theme!


----------



## Mick (Sep 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Not exactly sure at the moment but rest assured it’ll be on the same Evwirtian theme!



I'll just wait until you change it, then! I'm sure it'll be nice


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 17, 2020)

I’m planning on going to a crafting store this weekend. I’ll probably get a new mechanical pencil for my drafting then!


----------



## Clock (Sep 17, 2020)

Yea 500 participants is a lot
Can't wait for next fair though, the good thing about it is improving my art skills


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Yea 500 participants is a lot
> Can't wait for next fair though, the good thing about it is improving my art skills


It actually gets me off my rear and drawing lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 17, 2020)

I made an instagram uvu


----------



## Clock (Sep 17, 2020)

Well I can't wait for the next side events here as well.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 17, 2020)

Same here! I’d love for new collectibles (or rereleases especially of a certain green potion lol)


----------



## Chris (Sep 17, 2020)

Glad to hear you all enjoyed the TBT Fair 2020! Literal blood*, sweat, and tears** went into this event! 

_*at one point I chewed my lip to the point it bled while working on the closing ceremony thread.
**there were no tears, that was a lie. I have the emotional range of a rock. _


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 17, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Glad to hear you all enjoyed the TBT Fair 2020! Literal blood*, sweat, and tears** went into this event!
> 
> _*at one point I chewed my lip to the point it bled while working on the closing ceremony thread.
> **there were no tears, that was a lie. I have the emotional range of a rock. _


Just know that we all really liked it!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 17, 2020)

wait is the closing ceremony out


----------



## Mick (Sep 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It actually gets me off my rear and drawing lol



Same. My second prompt definitely would not have looked nearly as good if it hadn't been for the practice I got from the Celeste's Observatory event. I feel like I learned a lot about colouring in such a small timeframe.  



Milky star said:


> I made an instagram uvu



Ooh nice! I used to have one that I spammed full of tropical fish pictures but I got bored with it pretty fast. 



Vrisnem said:


> Glad to hear you all enjoyed the TBT Fair 2020! Literal blood*, sweat, and tears** went into this event!
> 
> _*at one point I chewed my lip to the point it bled while working on the closing ceremony thread.
> **there were no tears, that was a lie. I have the emotional range of a rock. _



The tears are happening now because THE GOOSE IS GONE? D:


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 17, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> wait is the closing ceremony out


Yup and the date is set for the last restock. I’ve got an alarm set for it now lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 17, 2020)

WAIT NO GOOSE


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 17, 2020)

Mick said:


> The tears are happening now because THE GOOSE IS GONE? D:


We lost guys. We lost. RIP In Peace  (-(.  )- )


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 17, 2020)

at least there's a vrisnem plush


----------



## Mick (Sep 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m planning on going to a crafting store this weekend. I’ll probably get a new mechanical pencil for my drafting then!



That sounds nice. 
I ordered a sketchbook a while ago. I've been doing my sketches digitally as well so far, but I want to try if it helps my drafts!


----------



## Chris (Sep 17, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> wait is the closing ceremony out


Yes! Make sure to read every last word! I've been working on that since MONDAY. 
_With lots of input from Jeremy (he's also responsible for the Vesta collectible), help with the art collages by dizzy bone, and the closing ceremony artwork is by Laudine!_



Mick said:


> The tears are happening now because THE GOOSE IS GONE? D:



Yes! Baby expired at 10:48pm BST.


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 17, 2020)

GOOSE  how could they

I'll never forget himb


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 17, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Yes! Make sure to read every last word! I've been working on that since MONDAY.
> _With lots of input from Jeremy (he's also responsible for the Vesta collectible), help with the art collages by dizzy bone, and the closing ceremony artwork is by Laudine!_
> 
> 
> ...


should I hang it on my wall


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 17, 2020)

Mick said:


> That sounds nice.
> I ordered a sketchbook a while ago. I've been doing my sketches digitally as well so far, but I want to try if it helps my drafts!


I find that my work looks best when I start traditionally with my base sketch and then go to digital via a photo. I have several sketchbooks from late 2014 at the very earliest and I’ve found from looking at them that I’ve definitely improved. That’s why I don’t get rid of em


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 17, 2020)

when does sheep plush become vris plush btw I'm waiting for the rename


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 17, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Yes! Baby expired at 10:48pm BST.


I would call for an F in chat but that’s probably spam. May the chicken Rest In Peace...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 17, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> wait is the closing ceremony out


Yes and now I'm official the biggest loser ever.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 17, 2020

Hints why I never try on anything. Too much effort on things that get no good results. Why do I bother? lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 17, 2020)

Goose plush


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 17, 2020)

How does everyone have money for vesta? I want vesta..


----------



## Seastar (Sep 17, 2020)

I lost all my bells because I wanted Vesta...


----------



## Antonio (Sep 17, 2020)

vesta rules


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I made an instagram uvu


What's your insta


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 17, 2020)

I barely had enough for vesta and an upcoming commission...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 17, 2020)

Alek said:


> vesta rules


Woah nice lineup

stockpilage of vesta


----------



## Antonio (Sep 17, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> Woah nice lineup
> 
> stockpilage of vesta


Only need 10


----------



## Mick (Sep 17, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Yes! Make sure to read every last word! I've been working on that since MONDAY.
> _With lots of input from Jeremy (he's also responsible for the Vesta collectible), help with the art collages by dizzy bone, and the closing ceremony artwork is by Laudine!_
> 
> Yes! Baby expired at 10:48pm BST.



They are definitely some great posts! They did meet the sky high expectations.  Also I am in love with the upper half of that bell tree fair banner artwork. That background is just top tier. I hope to achieve that level some day...

I'm going to miss the goose. D:



Ametsa Izarra said:


> should I hang it on my wall



Either on the fridge or above your bed, clearly!



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I find that my work looks best when I start traditionally with my base sketch and then go to digital via a photo. I have several sketchbooks from late 2014 at the very earliest and I’ve found from looking at them that I’ve definitely improved. That’s why I don’t get rid of em



I definitely want to try that too. 

Right now I usually make a really quick sketch to put down my ideas and check the composition, and somehow end up with something that's really close to that with some minor adjustments. For example here's a comparison between the sketch and the final linework from my neighborly guardian (The fence and road got moved to the background):


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 17, 2020)

Mick said:


> They are definitely some great posts! They did meet the sky high expectations.  Also I am in love with the upper half of that bell tree fair banner artwork. That background is just top tier. I hope to achieve that level some day...
> 
> I'm going to miss the goose. D:
> 
> ...


LMAO I love that


----------



## Chris (Sep 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yes and now I'm official the biggest loser ever.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 17, 2020
> 
> Hints why I never try on anything. Too much effort on things that get no good results. Why do I bother? lol


It shouldn't be about placing. Each of our events had literally hundreds of participants and we awarded staff favourites to very few. For example, Signature Stylings had 315 entries and only 11 people walked away with an animated shooting star collectible. That's 3.49% of entrants. In other events that percentage was even smaller. This is why we give participation prizes in the form of tickets too: so even if you don't come out on top you still get something and can redeem collectible prizes in the shop. Not placing doesn't mean you are a loser. If it did that means over 95% of the entrants were losers. With the exception of the four contests we massively prioritise participation over winning, so as far as we are concerned as long as you took the time to enter an event and were awarded tickets for your efforts then you deserve to be proud of what you have accomplished.


----------



## Antonio (Sep 17, 2020)

@Milky star I bought you a vesta


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I barely had enough for vesta and an upcoming commission...


Oi finish your line you have 33 tickets.


----------



## Antonio (Sep 17, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It shouldn't be about placing. Each of our events had literally hundreds of participants and we awarded staff favourites to very few. For example, Signature Stylings had 315 entries and only 11 people walked away with an animated shooting star collectible. That's 3.49% of entrants. In other events that percentage was even smaller. This is why we give participation prizes in the form of tickets too: so even if you don't come out on top you still get something and can redeem collectible prizes in the shop. Not placing doesn't mean you are a loser. If it did that means over 95% of the entrants were losers. With the exception of the four contests we massively prioritise participation over winning, so as far as we are concerned as long as you took the time to enter an event and were awarded tickets for your efforts then you deserve to be proud of what you have accomplished.


You guys did soooo well with this event, I love you guys


----------



## Clock (Sep 17, 2020)

I wonder if I should buy another Vesta for profit, or is it going to be lower in value if I sell the other one?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 17, 2020)

Mick said:


> I definitely want to try that too.
> 
> Right now I usually make a really quick sketch to put down my ideas and check the composition, and somehow end up with something that's really close to that with some minor adjustments. For example here's a comparison between the sketch and the final linework from my neighborly guardian (The fence and road got moved to the background):
> 
> View attachment 319939


Your sketches are miles better than mine lol:



Spoiler: Really rough sketch vs final product


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 17, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It shouldn't be about placing. Each of our events had literally hundreds of participants and we awarded staff favourites to very few. For example, Signature Stylings had 315 entries and only 11 people walked away with an animated shooting star collectible. That's 3.49% of entrants. In other events that percentage was even smaller. This is why we give participation prizes in the form of tickets too: so even if you don't come out on top you still get something and can redeem collectible prizes in the shop. Not placing doesn't mean you are a loser. If it did that means over 95% of the entrants were losers. With the exception of the four contests we massively prioritise participation over winning, so as far as we are concerned as long as you took the time to enter an event and were awarded tickets for your efforts then you deserve to be proud of what you have accomplished.


You don't understand though sir my entire life has been living in the shadows of people who are better than me. Heck even my sister who is younger than me is better at things. She posted some art yesterday today she has gained 200+ followers and about 500+ likes. Her youtube is growing fast meanwhile I can't even get my crap together. :^( I'm very competitive if I lose it hurts my self esteem a bit

	Post automatically merged: Sep 17, 2020



Alek said:


> @Milky star I bought you a vesta


ACK WAIT YOU DIDN'T HAVE TOO TAKE IT BACK >:^(


----------



## Mick (Sep 17, 2020)

Alek said:


> Only need 10



I love it. Fits you current colours so well, too!



Vrisnem said:


> -wall of text lol snip-



Even with the contests I think the rewards from entering were more than worth it! 10 tickets may not be much compared to a winning entry but it's still a lot of tickets for a single thing 



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Your sketches are miles better than mine lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A sketch is a sketch. Yours still looks like a very good start to a drawing!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oi finish your line you have 33 tickets.


I’m waiting...plotting...(‘(u )’ )


----------



## Antonio (Sep 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You don't understand though sir my entire life has been living in the shadows of people who are better than me. Heck even my sister who is younger than me is better at things. She posted some art yesterday today she has gained 200+ followers and about 500+ likes. Her youtube is growing fast meanwhile I can't even get my crap together. :^( I'm very competitive if I lose it hurts my self esteem a bit
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 17, 2020
> 
> ...


NO YOU DESERVE IT FOR BEING SO TALENTED, ACCEPT MY PRIZE

	Post automatically merged: Sep 17, 2020



Mick said:


> I love it. Fits you current colours so well, too!


ty mick


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 17, 2020)

@Meraki  my insta is @milky_star_arts

	Post automatically merged: Sep 17, 2020



Alek said:


> NO YOU DESERVE IT FOR BEING SO TALENTED, ACCEPT MY PRIZE
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 17, 2020
> 
> ...


I HAVE NO TALENT S I R


----------



## Antonio (Sep 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I HAVE NO TALENT S I R


THEN WHY DID YOU GET MY REWARD, HMMMM

ACCEPT MY GENEROSITY


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 17, 2020)

Alek said:


> THEN WHY DID YOU GET MY REWARD, HMMMM
> 
> ACCEPT MY GENEROSITY


qwq okie I'll accept vest is very cute even though I don't like the sheep. Hmm..I'mma make more tbt to buy a bunch so I can have her fall after my stars :0


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 17, 2020)

all I have is a green star I guess I’ll wait for it to be worth something


----------



## Mick (Sep 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> all I have is a green star I guess I’ll wait for it to be worth something



It's so shiny and green, though. Worth it already.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 17, 2020)

I thought I wouldn’t be able to do much of anything in the fair at first but I’d say I found that I could do otherwise :3

	Post automatically merged: Sep 17, 2020



Mick said:


> It's so shiny and green, though. Worth it already.


Green shard is best shard no contest


----------



## Mick (Sep 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I thought I wouldn’t be able to do much of anything in the fair at first but I’d say I found that I could do otherwise :3



I think I participated in literally everything except some rounds of the house of nightmares and also tiptoe to the tunes (for scheduling reasons). Pretty crazy, in hindsight! But so much fun


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 17, 2020)

I got the pink fragment so I'm happy,, I didn't think I'd get that ^^; I'm still wanting the purple n yellow ones but I'm afraid those will cost well over 1k tbt now ;;


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 17, 2020)

Mick said:


> I think I participated in literally everything except some rounds of the house of nightmares and also tiptoe to the tunes (for scheduling reasons). Pretty crazy, in hindsight! But so much fun


I didn’t participate in any of the multiplayer switch stuff, Celestes observatory, some rounds of house of nightmares, half past hoodwinked or cosmic cosmetics as well as magazine mashup (though I was tempted to try)


----------



## Mick (Sep 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Green shard is best shard no contest



I don't even know which one I like best. Might be a tie between blue, yellow, and white!



Milky star said:


> I got the pink fragment so I'm happy,, I didn't think I'd get that ^^; I'm still wanting the purple n yellow ones but I'm afraid those will cost well over 1k tbt now ;;



I expect the prices on the star fragments to become pretty crazy over time. They're just so good. The plushies might blow up even more!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 17, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I didn’t participate in any of the multiplayer switch stuff, Celestes observatory, some rounds of house of nightmares, half past hoodwinked or cosmic cosmetics as well as magazine mashup (though I was tempted to try)



That's fair. Magazine Mashup and Celeste's observatory took me many many hours and I also would not have had time for them if I hadn't had time off from work! Half Past Hoodwinked was definitely one of my favourite events though! I was tempted to make a harder version myself, in the same way people had been making their own mirrors. But I think most people are kinda done with the fair now so I won't put in the effort. :0


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 17, 2020)

Mick said:


> I don't even know which one I like best. Might be a tie between blue, yellow, and white!
> 
> 
> 
> I expect the prices on the star fragments to become pretty crazy over time. They're just so good. The plushies might blow up even more!


I can sell my pink fragment for 4.5k and my blue one for 1.2k the red I'm not sure


----------



## Mick (Sep 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I can sell my pink fragment for 4.5k and my blue one for 1.2k the red I'm not sure



If you wait a few years you might be able to get a lot more.  I'd buy and sell some myself but I think I'm going to need all of my tickets to get the fragments I want for myself, even if I won't put them all in my lineup at the same time


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 17, 2020)

Mick said:


> If you wait a few years you might be able to get a lot more.  I'd buy and sell some myself but I think I'm going to need all of my tickets to get the fragments I want for myself, even if I won't put them all in my lineup at the same time


I was hoping i'd win something so I can buy extra fragments and sell them to get a name change but that didn't happen ;;


----------



## Mick (Sep 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I was hoping i'd win something so I can buy extra fragments and sell them to get a name change but that didn't happen ;;



Ah, that makes sense. I'm sure you can get it at some point! Just keep posting!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 17, 2020)

Mick said:


> Ah, that makes sense. I'm sure you can get it at some point! Just keep posting!


You mean- _outside the basement-_


----------



## Clock (Sep 17, 2020)

I just bought another vesta for profit...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You mean- _outside the basement-_


I get a lot of fresh non-Evwirtian air going out of the basement


----------



## Mick (Sep 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You mean- _outside the basement-_



Crazy, I know!


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I just bought another vesta for profit...


that’s a lot of vests


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I just bought another vesta for profit...


You mean it’s an..._in-vesta-ment? _(o(ω )o )


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 17, 2020)

Need more vestas so I can have one fall after my stars hhh

	Post automatically merged: Sep 17, 2020

m y o c d i s c r y ingg


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 17, 2020)

My lineup is going through growing pains lol


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Sep 17, 2020)

Alright i’m back from buying milk what’d i miss


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 17, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Alright i’m back from buying milk what’d i miss


the thread dying


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Sep 17, 2020)

Meraki said:


> the thread dying


So basically not much


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 17, 2020)

huh thread's been pretty active


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 17, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> So basically not much


precisely


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Sep 17, 2020)

Meraki said:


> precisely


Hm, nice title i see >__>


----------



## Mick (Sep 17, 2020)

Meraki said:


> the thread dying



It got better! As it does


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 17, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Hm, nice title i see >__>


you're not included


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Sep 17, 2020)

Meraki said:


> you're not included


And what everyone else who doesn’t have anything to do with whatever you’re angry about >__>


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 17, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Alright i’m back from buying milk what’d i miss


Did you get vitamin D milk?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Sep 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Did you get vitamin D milk?


Why are there so many kinds of milks tho


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 17, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> And what everyone else who doesn’t have anything to do with whatever you’re angry about >__>


let's not bring this into the thread


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Did you get vitamin D milk?


NO


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 17, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Why are there so many kinds of milks tho


so many kinds of bones


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 17, 2020)

I’m awful tempted to go for 5 stars so I’ll have some lilies of the valley...but that would mean ripping up a good chunk of Evwirt (-(^ )-‘ )


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Sep 17, 2020)

Meraki said:


> let's not bring this into the thread


Eh not my problem you’re grouping everyone there with Ori and Kurb but i digress 


Can someone give me my package already


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 17, 2020)

I crave balance in my life


ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Alright i’m back from buying milk what’d i miss


I had a mental break down and fought with Abri but we made up so,,


----------



## Seastar (Sep 17, 2020)

Oh no, not the bone talk again.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> NO


It’s a really good milk and makes the best chocolate milk though


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 17, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Eh not my problem you’re grouping everyone there with Ori and Kurb but i digress
> 
> 
> Can someone give me my package already


the group is just toxic mk


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Sep 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> so many kinds of bones


Long ago the bones lived in harmony until the fire bones attacked


----------



## Clock (Sep 17, 2020)

Lmao so its the story of bones?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 17, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Long ago the bones lived in harmony until the fire bones attacked


that must be the kinds of bones my back is made out of

send help I hurt


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 17, 2020)

bone go ouchie


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 17, 2020)

*All I'm gonna say is if anyone has the right to be angry it's me- I saw that crap. But all has been forgiven after I cried and vented to my dear Juli *

	Post automatically merged: Sep 17, 2020

*Anyways can I drink the calcium in your bones?*


----------



## Clock (Sep 17, 2020)

Hmm I need to come up with a sig...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 17, 2020)

Urgh I HAVE to get rid of some trees temporarily...Imma prolly go after the fruit ones first and see where that takes me.


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 17, 2020)

man I haven’t changed my sig significantly in a long time


----------



## Clock (Sep 17, 2020)

But the animation on the sig is still cool


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 17, 2020)

I changed my sig to my mood currently my mood is red n black and butterflies


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> But the animation on the sig is still cool


thanks I made it myself


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I changed my sig to my mood currently my mood is red n black and butterflies


very _~aesthetic~_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 17, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> very _~aesthetic~_


Thank you darlin


----------



## Clock (Sep 17, 2020)

How's anyone's day going?
Just checking on


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> How's anyone's day going?
> Just checking on


I’m so sad cuz I have to cut a ton of trees for lilies of the valley...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 17, 2020)

I'm tired and because I got distracted I gotta pull another all nighter to finish my school work


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 17, 2020)

Really want some pretzel sticks from McMenamin's but all I got is Cheetos


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Really want some pretzel sticks from McMenamin's but all I got is Cheetos


Both of those sound really good right now (o(Q )o )


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Really want some pretzel sticks from McMenamin's but all I got is Cheetos


you dont even have to dip em in cheese


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 17, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> you dont even have to dip em in cheese


why would you dip Cheetos in cheese


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> why would you dip Cheetos in cheese


Cheese squared


----------



## Clock (Sep 17, 2020)

Yea those pretzels look good.
I'd try them.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 17, 2020)

cheetos n cheese and chill yes


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Cheese squared


put Parmesan on it for cheese cubed


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 17, 2020)

Enxssi out here doing the advanced maths


----------



## Clock (Sep 17, 2020)

Lol, pretty much I'm doing advanced math like pre-calc, I can stand some of it, but it can be too much for me sometimes.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 17, 2020)

I can't really say whether or not it'll help you in what they call "the real world," but I mean it might help with college, so, there's that.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Lol, pretty much I'm doing advanced math like pre-calc, I can stand some of it, but it can be too much for me sometimes.


You're doing advance pre calc in high school while I'm doing foundations for math in college. I legit suck at math


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Enxssi out here doing the advanced maths


what’s the cheese quadratic formula


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 17, 2020)

I’m in full-on calc now...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 17, 2020)

*Okay we get it you guys are smart and i'm an ironically dumb Asian who can't math*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 17, 2020)

I forgot how good waffle cones are...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 17, 2020)

I like the crisp cake cones uvu


----------



## Clock (Sep 17, 2020)

Waffle cones are good, and I miss eating some specific foods due to covid.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I like the crisp cake cones uvu


Ice cream cones in general are delicious


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 17, 2020)

herd icecream


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 17, 2020)

I have icream and cones at home..might eat some after dinner-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I have icream and cones at home..might eat some after dinner-


Hhhhh I want some gib


----------



## Seastar (Sep 17, 2020)

Ooh, there's ice cream? I want some.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 17, 2020)

Do you guys like mint choco..a lot of people don't..my boyfriend and I do..a lot..it makes me happy. ^^


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Do you guys like mint choco..a lot of people don't..my boyfriend and I do..a lot..it makes me happy. ^^


Never tried it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 17, 2020)

I managed to get a box of waffle cones to my camp


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I managed to get a box of waffle cones to my camp


do you even have icecream for that


----------



## Clock (Sep 17, 2020)

Mint choco is pretty good.
I like anything mint


----------



## Seastar (Sep 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Do you guys like mint choco..a lot of people don't..my boyfriend and I do..a lot..it makes me happy. ^^


I haven't tried the ice cream, but I do like mint chocolate.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 17, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> do you even have icecream for that


(0(ω )0 )

I had cookies and cream IRL by the way


----------



## Clock (Sep 17, 2020)

Cookies and cream are good


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 17, 2020)

just want to point out there's only like 10 Vesta collectibles left to buy


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 17, 2020)

Mint choco and strawberry are my favorite ice cream and aaah only ten?! I need so many just to fix my line..


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Mint choco and strawberry are my favorite ice cream and aaah only ten?! I need so many just to fix my line..


There's 14 left and each one is 180 TBT 

If you need one more I could help you farm tbt by posting in threads and hope we can cough up enough


----------



## Clock (Sep 17, 2020)

Hmm...
I wonder what will happen when they sell out.
Can't wait to see the prices of them


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Hmm...
> I wonder what will happen when they sell out.
> Can't wait to see the prices of them


I saw the other character collectibles going for about 400 so I'd assume this'll be 300


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 17, 2020)

whelp there goes my tbt


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> whelp there goes my tbt


Whelp there goes another vesta down the drain


----------



## Clock (Sep 17, 2020)

Well most of us have Vesta now lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Well most of us have Vesta now lol


still sad Etoile went poof


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 17, 2020)

I'll use Vesta for dinner tonight


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'll use Vesta for dinner tonight


frog that's an expensive dinner


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 17, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> frog that's an expensive dinner


what can I say, I'm one for pizazz


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what can I say, I'm one for pizazz


said the one with 4 tbt


----------



## Clock (Sep 17, 2020)

Vesta and pizazz


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 17, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> said the one with 4 tbt


If I must go broke to live eccentrically, then so be it.


----------



## Chris (Sep 17, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> just want to point out there's only like 10 Vesta collectibles left to buy


The Vesta collectible will be restocked. We intend for her to be available until September 30th, so if she sells out we will add more.


----------



## Clock (Sep 17, 2020)

When will we have villager collectibles back though?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 17, 2020)

Evwirt is at five stars at the cost of a good chunk of trees...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 18, 2020)

What do you all think the next year's fair theme will be? 

Assuming there's a fair next year, that is.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 18, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> What do you all think the next year's fair theme will be?
> 
> Assuming there's a fair next year, that is.


This is an extreme long shot but I WANT the next theme to be woodland. I wouldn’t mind a high fantasy theme either though


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> This is an extreme long shot but I WANT the next theme to be woodland. I wouldn’t mind a high fantasy theme either though


High fantasy sounds cool!

What about a medieval age theme ?


----------



## Clock (Sep 18, 2020)

Medieval age does seem cool


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 18, 2020)

I’d love a sterling collectible but my top priority is deer


----------



## Clock (Sep 18, 2020)

Hmm Fauna would be nice for a collectible.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 18, 2020)

I’d be equally good with Fauna or Erik

	Post automatically merged: Sep 18, 2020

I’ve got to be off to the deep woods again. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’d be equally good with Fauna or Erik
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 18, 2020
> 
> I’ve got to be off to the deep woods again. See y’all in the morning!



Okay! Good morning


----------



## Clock (Sep 18, 2020)

I wonder what the next events are...
Probably Halloween based events


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 18, 2020)

Good mornin’ y’all’s!


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 18, 2020)

*yaaaaawn* is it almost time for bed again?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 18, 2020)

I wish lol I’ve got class in like 20 minutes though!


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 18, 2020)

I've got about an hour and a half of work left to do... After that I can go take a nap, I guess


----------



## Antonio (Sep 18, 2020)

Good Morning


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 18, 2020)

Yes, accountant cat, do yoga in businesses formal


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 18, 2020)

hi


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 18, 2020)

Hai! I’m finally working on the visitor center after 2 months lol


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hai! I’m finally working on the visitor center after 2 months lol


cool! i went to @FrogslimeOfficial ’s island yesterday



we had fun


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 18, 2020)

Also yesterday I destroyed my forest. It made me sad.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Also yesterday I destroyed my forest. It made me sad.


darn it isabelle


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> cool! i went to @FrogslimeOfficial ’s island yesterday
> View attachment 320210
> we had fun


you took my shark and weed


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you took my shark and weed


 get rekt


----------



## Seastar (Sep 18, 2020)

Hello... everyone.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 18, 2020)

Just dredged through a ton of math stuff...


----------



## Antonio (Sep 18, 2020)

*That moment when your phone dies in a Bojangles so you have to walk all the way to class which is an HOUR LONG WALK through an unknown neighborhood. *


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 18, 2020)

I made art haha


----------



## Antonio (Sep 18, 2020)

No but some stranger TOLD me that people were harvesting organs in the streets and selling them for million of dollars? I was thinking too myself that my organs won't sell for much and my organ is too damaged from fast food for them to be worth anything.

Anyways, this is enough adventure for today.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 18, 2020)

Yeah so anyways I can't draw lol uh..


----------



## Seastar (Sep 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yeah so anyways I can't draw lol uh..


You drew something that I cannot draw, though.


----------



## Antonio (Sep 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yeah so anyways I can't draw lol uh..


Gurl, your art is pretty and drawing takes time to master. Years from now, you'll be doing photo realistic artwork or be going through your furry phase to pay for college.


----------



## loveclove (Sep 18, 2020)

So I watched that documentary The Social Dilemma on Netflix and now I'm kinda freaked out lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 18, 2020)

Alek said:


> Gurl, your art is pretty and drawing takes time to master. Years from now, you'll be doing photo realistic artwork or be going through your furry phase to pay for college.


Aww thanks,, I just doodle things for fun,,


----------



## Antonio (Sep 18, 2020)

I just realized I walked 2 miles from Bojangles to campus. O-O


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 18, 2020)

Alek said:


> I just realized I walked 2 miles from Bojangles to campus. O-O


I can barely fathom a mile,, let alone walk it


----------



## Antonio (Sep 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I can barely fathom a mile,, let alone walk it


It was like 50-1 hour walk. I couldn't call an uber so i had to walk.  ;-;


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 18, 2020)

Alek said:


> It was like 50-1 hour walk. I couldn't call an uber so i had to walk.  ;-;


Hhh walking


----------



## Antonio (Sep 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hhh walking


my phone died, it was through an unknown neighborhood.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 18, 2020)

Alek said:


> my phone died, it was through an unknown neighborhood.


SCARY


----------



## Antonio (Sep 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> SCARY


IKIKIK, AND THERE WAS THIS:



Alek said:


> No but some stranger TOLD me that people were harvesting organs in the streets and selling them for million of dollars? I was thinking too myself that my organs won't sell for much and my organ is too damaged from fast food for them to be worth anything.
> 
> Anyways, this is enough adventure for today.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yeah so anyways I can't draw lol uh..


Just have fun and keep posting


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 18, 2020)

Should I make an art dump?


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 18, 2020)

Meraki said:


> View attachment 320272


Bruh I chuckled

	Post automatically merged: Sep 18, 2020

I made an art dump,,


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Bruh I chuckled


lmao
it did lowkey kinda hurt tho


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 18, 2020)

Meraki said:


> lmao
> it did lowkey kinda hurt tho


You don't need those poop heads smh. I'm better come to mother


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You don't need those poop heads smh. I'm better come to mother


:')


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 18, 2020)

Meraki said:


> :')


oh no


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> oh no


?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 18, 2020)

Meraki said:


> ?


you seemed sad


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 18, 2020)

my souda watered down


----------



## Chris (Sep 18, 2020)

Reminder:



> *Post Quality and Rude Behaviour:*
> 
> Please do not spam. This includes making many posts only containing emojis, gifs, images, etc.
> Please do not make single-character, one-word, or empty posts. If you do not have something to contribute to the thread that will further discussion then it is better not to post at all. If you want to show someone that you agree with them please use the "Like " and "Love " reactions instead.


----------



## Admiral Sven (Sep 18, 2020)

Meraki said:


> View attachment 320272


Me when somebody isn't feeling alright and I can't understand why

(Only joking)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 18, 2020)

Do any of y’all know what needle felting is?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Do any of y’all know what needle felting is?


Oh yeah! It's really cool, though I don't have the skills to do it.


----------



## Antonio (Sep 18, 2020)

Remember if you are going to post a meme, provide some text with it. For example:



Me when I dyed my hair again


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oh yeah! It's really cool, though I don't have the skills to do it.


I got a kit a couple years ago and I love it!


----------



## Clock (Sep 18, 2020)

I had seen needle felting, its pretty cool


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I got a kit a couple years ago and I love it!


Ooh, what have you made?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ooh, what have you made?


Just little Kirby related things (most of them gone) and embellishments on crochet projects. I might do something later if I can find a good pad.


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 18, 2020)

Alek said:


> Remember if you are going to post a meme, provide some text with it. For example:
> View attachment 320310
> Me when I dyed my hair again


oh god


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 18, 2020)

Alek said:


> Remember if you are going to post a meme, provide some text with it. For example:
> View attachment 320310
> Me when I dyed my hair again


are you posting that unironically
why


----------



## Clock (Sep 18, 2020)

I wantwd to try needle felting, but it looks hard and it requires lots of supplues for me


----------



## Antonio (Sep 18, 2020)

Meraki said:


> are you posting that unironically
> why


I'm posting it both ironically and unironically


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 18, 2020)

Alek said:


> I'm posting it both ironically and unironically


_what_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 18, 2020)

Yea it does require quite a few supplies. It isn’t too terribly hard to do the basics, but figure work is a touch tricky


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Do any of y’all know what needle felting is?


I do! It's an awesome looking craft I'd love to try somedays

	Post automatically merged: Sep 18, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Just little Kirby related things (most of them gone) and embellishments on crochet projects. I might do something later if I can find a good pad.


Bonus points for crochet! I do that sometimes too  what's your favorite thing to make?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 18, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> I do! It's an awesome looking craft I'd love to try somedays


I was first introduced to it at a settlement demonstration. It always intrigued me lol


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I was first introduced to it at a settlement demonstration. It always intrigued me lol


I saw it mostly used to make e.g. eyes for crochet amigurumi, and also some very realistic looking baby animals. It's certainly intriguing!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 18, 2020)

@Lothitine


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 18, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> I saw it mostly used to make e.g. eyes for crochet amigurumi, and also some very realistic looking baby animals. It's certainly intriguing!


I mostly use it for crochet details now lol


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I mostly use it for crochet details now lol


I should really get myself some too for that. Though with the current crafting/yarn stash, I'd feel immensely guilty for starting yet another craft


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 18, 2020)

I’m guilty of hoarding yarn too


----------



## Clock (Sep 18, 2020)

Why are you guilty 
Lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 18, 2020)

I have a lot of yarn and I put off making stuff with it


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I have a lot of yarn and I put off making stuff with it


But you need at least one of every 109 colors of your favorite brand to make sure you actually have the right yarn around when feeling like making something, right?


----------



## Antonio (Sep 18, 2020)

Me trying to run away from my problems


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 18, 2020)

Alek said:


> View attachment 320326
> Me trying to run away from my problems


It really works better if you tackle the problems first


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 18, 2020)

I'm doing it. I my insta is growing and my youtube..exist :3


----------



## Antonio (Sep 18, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> It really works better if you tackle the problems first


that requires effort, I rather just run away


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 18, 2020)

Alek said:


> that requires effort, I rather just run away


Hah. I'd say running is a larger effort than throwing one good, well aimed punch or kick.. but do whatever you do best!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 18, 2020



Milky star said:


> I'm doing it. I my insta is growing and my youtube..exist :3


Go for it! Be patient, it'll take time to build. But just keep posting and you'll get there!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 18, 2020)

I don’t know exactly why (maybe it’s the running talk going on) but I’m reminded heavily of one season of master chef where there was this one guy who was consistently horrible at everything but managed to stay until like the top 8-6 because there was always someone else who messed up big time. His run was the epitome of “you don’t have to outrun the bear you just have to outrun the slowest in the group” lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 18, 2020)

dang this place is ded


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 18, 2020)

This gives me massive nostalgia for some reason


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 18, 2020)

I never had those. Looks yummy


----------



## Clock (Sep 18, 2020)

Would like to have that, idk if I had it before to be honest.
But it looks good


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 18, 2020)

I want cereal but, every time we buy a box it gets wasted..


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 18, 2020)

My favorite is lucky charms but I don’t think I should count that lol


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> My favorite is lucky charms but I don’t think I should count that lol


_*CEREAL IS CEREAL*_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 18, 2020)

I only like the charms of lucky charms :3


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I only like the charms of lucky charms :3


That’s exactly the reason why I shouldn’t count it lol. Those marshmallows are the bomb but the cereal is eh. Maybe I’ll eventually get  at trying the chocolate ones


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I only like the charms of lucky charms :3


I literally eat the non charms part of lucky charms then the cereals

suffer before you enjoy things


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 18, 2020)

..I honestly don't like lucky charms at all


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 18, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> I literally eat the non charms part of lucky charms then the cereals
> 
> suffer before you enjoy things


That’s my method of attack too


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That’s my method of attack too


the non marshmallows die first


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 18, 2020)

Got no one to talk to, aye.
Seems this thread is empty.
Probably time for me to pack up and ship out.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 18, 2020)

I’m still around. I’ve got a folk concert recorded!


----------



## Clock (Sep 18, 2020)

I'm still around finalizing homeschool stuff right now.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 18, 2020)

I just got something that I didn’t even know existed in-game...a firefly squid!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 18, 2020

It’s weird cuz usually I’m all over what’s in a game...


----------



## Clock (Sep 18, 2020)

Is this north or south hem?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Is this north or south hem?


South hem (my main is south now). It’s September to December (March to June for NH)


----------



## Antonio (Sep 18, 2020)

Guess who is working on their IOS 14 home screen


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 18, 2020)

Alek said:


> View attachment 320372
> Guess who is working on their IOS 14 home screen


Yoooo wait what phone is that


----------



## Antonio (Sep 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yoooo wait what phone is that


It's an iPhone that has ios14


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Got no one to talk to, aye.
> Seems this thread is empty.
> Probably time for me to pack up and ship out.


wait no


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 18, 2020)

Alek said:


> View attachment 320372
> Guess who is working on their IOS 14 home screen


damn alek be using nook phone in real life


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 18, 2020)

Hehe my phone case in-game is not indicative of my actual phone case. It’s all weird and peeling (still saves my phone from frequent drops) lol


----------



## Antonio (Sep 18, 2020)

it be looking so good so far


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 18, 2020)

Alek said:


> View attachment 320381
> it be looking so good so far


Is the bottom right the App Store or Amazon?


----------



## Antonio (Sep 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Is the bottom right the App Store or Amazon?


App store or should it be this one:


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 18, 2020)

Alek said:


> App store or should it be this one: View attachment 320382


I always instinctively call Nook Shopping “Amazon” so I’d say use that

	Post automatically merged: Sep 18, 2020

That’s just me though lol


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 18, 2020)

Why do among us servers always mess up


----------



## Clock (Sep 18, 2020)

Yeah that happened to me a few times before, and i'd get disconnected because of my bad wifi


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 18, 2020)

:3 Hello!


----------



## Antonio (Sep 18, 2020)

AHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 18, 2020)

Alek said:


> View attachment 320391
> AHHHHHHHHHHH


That’s looking AWESOME right now


----------



## Antonio (Sep 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That’s looking AWESOME right now


I'm literally crying 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 18, 2020




2nd page, my dudes

	Post automatically merged: Sep 18, 2020

Here's the icons if you want them 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306850786085761025


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 19, 2020)

Looks interesting but I’m not one to fiddle around with my interface all that much (at the time at the very least)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 19, 2020)

Holy **** this still exists thank god


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 19, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Holy **** this still exists thank god


Yeah but it's definitely lost the charm it had like last month


----------



## Clock (Sep 19, 2020)

It just runs slow now


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 19, 2020)

ugh i cant sleeeep, i feel so nauseous and intrusive thoughts r ugh and i keep getting random sudden urges to cry when im not even sad


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 19, 2020)

Well I have to go to bed soon. I’ll see y’all in the morning!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 19, 2020)

Dang..it's dead lol


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Dang..it's dead lol


tbf its like 2 AM here lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 19, 2020)

It is almost 1 am here..ah I didn't realize it was so late..


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> It is almost 1 am here..ah I didn't realize it was so late..


ahhh you should sleep!!


----------



## Antonio (Sep 19, 2020)

Let's kill the discord and make this thread go into hyperdrive!!!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 19, 2020)

Eh. I will in a bit. I wanna finish as much work as possible before I visit my uncle later today..I don't want to stress about work and him


Lothitine said:


> ahhh you should sleep!!




	Post automatically merged: Sep 19, 2020



Alek said:


> Let's kill the discord and make this thread go into hyperdrive!!!


I like this idea yes. ^^


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 19, 2020)

the disc is dead rn too lol everyone’s asleep


----------



## Antonio (Sep 19, 2020)

Me when the Discord is dead


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 19, 2020)

I need to just finish more work to stay ahead..I refuse to fall behind,,


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I need to just finish more work to stay ahead..I refuse to fall behind,,


ahh dont overwork yourself either!!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 19, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> ahh dont overwork yourself either!!


but college is important


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> but college is important


i mean Bs and Cs are still passing- your comfort comes first. yes you should try your hardest but also know you need a break every once in a while!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 19, 2020)

heck I accidentally fell asleep

	Post automatically merged: Sep 19, 2020

cool sig loth


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> heck I accidentally fell asleep
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 19, 2020
> 
> cool sig loth


ty lol
and take a nap if u need!!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 19, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> ty lol
> and take a nap if u need!!


I gotta sleep as little as possible to maintain my eye bags


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I gotta sleep as little as possible to maintain my eye bags


whatever the opposite of beauty sleep is


----------



## Clock (Sep 19, 2020)

I used to sleep late, but now my schedule is now really early and I'm used to waking up early now as well


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 19, 2020)

Mornin’ y’all’s! Its still cold out here...


----------



## Mick (Sep 19, 2020)

Good morning. The sun is shining here. Make it go away, summer is *over*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 19, 2020)

Mick said:


> Good morning. The sun is shining here. Make it go away, summer is *over*


Spring is just starting in Evwirt. I would say I’m enjoying the days getting longer bit by bit but the canopy is so thick I can’t tell much in most places


----------



## Mick (Sep 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Spring is just starting in Evwirt. I would say I’m enjoying the days getting longer bit by bit but the canopy is so thick I can’t tell much in most places



I was talking real life, haven't checked Narnia yet today. Meteonook says it should be cloudy, so now we know anyway. If only it were cloudy here, I am so tired of the heat.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 19, 2020)

Well, the canopy WOULD be super thick if Isabelle didn’t have a “no cursed forests” clause


----------



## Mick (Sep 19, 2020)

Heck what Isabelle thinks to be honest. I do what I want. I've created an industrial apple farm and there's nothing they can do to stop me.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 19, 2020)

I’m usually like that but I need lilies of the valley for Gnome City. It gives me a chance to think if I want bamboo, oranges and coconuts at the very least


----------



## Mick (Sep 19, 2020)

Would you like me to bring you some later? They've been growing along all my cliffs and I have no idea what to do with them. There are just so many!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 19, 2020)

Mick said:


> Would you like me to bring you some later? They've been growing along all my cliffs and I have no idea what to do with them. There are just so many!


Sure, thanks! I only need a couple (like 2-3). Would you like to go for more spider crabs in return?


----------



## Mick (Sep 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Sure, thanks! I only need a couple (like 2-3). Would you like to go for more spider crabs in return?



I don't know if I'll have time for that, that took a few hours last time I tried!  I think I'll have to decline that offer. Can definitely bring you three of them, otherwise I'd just end up putting them in the dropoff box...


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2020)

henlo every1


----------



## Mick (Sep 19, 2020)

Hi there.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 19, 2020)

I’m waiting with bated breath for the final restock


----------



## Mick (Sep 19, 2020)

I'm not really because everything I'd want is unlimited anyway, but the shooting stars are exciting!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 19, 2020)

I’ve got an idea but I need to be super quick on the draw for it

	Post automatically merged: Sep 19, 2020

Either that or date trade


----------



## Mick (Sep 19, 2020)

Ooh, what do you want to get then?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 19, 2020)

Mick said:


> Ooh, what do you want to get then?


I’m thinking of going for a second shep

	Post automatically merged: Sep 19, 2020

Update: I am conflicted now...do I go for a shep as an investment or save my tickets for 2 green shards


----------



## Mick (Sep 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m thinking of going for a second shep
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 19, 2020
> 
> Update: I am conflicted now...do I go for a shep as an investment or save my tickets for 2 green shards



Difficult decision! I think my single sheep will be enough for me personally

My herd is small, but mighty


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 19, 2020)

Mick said:


> Difficult decision! I think my single sheep will be enough for me personally
> 
> My herd is small, but mighty


I wanted 2 sheep to flank my star but that’s probably not going happen now


----------



## Mick (Sep 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I wanted 2 sheep to flank my star but that’s probably not going happen now







Probably not, yeah


----------



## Antonio (Sep 19, 2020)

OMG I SOUND SOOOOO GAY, LIKE MY VOICE OMG

Like, I am hearing myself for the first time with this new 100$ mic and i'm just like, omfg.

I'm gay btw.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 19, 2020)

Mick said:


> View attachment 320491
> 
> Probably not, yeah


That’s what caused me to change my mind. I’m not going to contribute to the chaos and go for my two green fragments probably


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 19, 2020)

I forget a single sheep is called "a sheep" not "a shep."


----------



## Mick (Sep 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That’s what caused me to change my mind. I’m not going to contribute to the chaos and go for my two green fragments probably



Nice of you.  At one point I considered getting a celeste but decided other people wanted it more and that I didn't want to fuel that fire either.  



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I forget a single sheep is called "a sheep" not "a shep."



If we use it long enough it might become a thing! Languages change :')

	Post automatically merged: Sep 19, 2020

Apparently the staff decided that the chaos was too much and now none of us have collectibles. Fair enough


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 19, 2020)

bruh they removed the shop


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 19, 2020)

adios to my rose


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 19, 2020)

Hey shep time might be back


----------



## Mick (Sep 19, 2020)

Meraki said:


> bruh they removed the shop



It's already back! They do that for updates and restocks.

The sheep are back


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 19, 2020)

looks like restock time


----------



## Mick (Sep 19, 2020)

I could buy two more sheep and grow my herd  but I won't


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 19, 2020)

I bought my second shep with the knowledge that the star will be centered. Plus I can have my full fruit line!


----------



## Chris (Sep 19, 2020)

Mick said:


> I could buy two more sheep and grow my herd  but I won't


Isn't one sheep enough trouble to look after?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 19, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Isn't one sheep enough trouble to look after?


I need a herd tho


----------



## Mick (Sep 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I bought my second shep with the knowledge that the star will be centered. Plus I can have my full fruit line!



It looks amazing! Apart from the Vesta. But still amazing!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 19, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> Isn't one sheep enough trouble to look after?



Oh for sure. It has my attention multiple times per day.


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 19, 2020)

lol i regret using all my tickets immediately, i wouldve bought s h e e p


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 19, 2020)

Mick said:


> It looks amazing! Apart from the Vesta. But still amazing!


I’m holding onto vesta as a memento for the great sheep debate. She’ll be hidden tho


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 19, 2020)

Mick said:


> It's already back! They do that for updates and restocks.
> 
> The sheep are back


I should've saved tickets for a sheep!


----------



## Mick (Sep 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m holding onto vesta as a memento for the great sheep debate. She’ll be hidden tho



I have two. Both are hidden.  



Tinkeringbell said:


> I should've saved tickets for a sheep!



I could still buy a sheep but I need my tickets for stars... I want to have the option to switch them around later


----------



## Chris (Sep 19, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> lol i regret using all my tickets immediately, i wouldve bought s h e e p





Tinkeringbell said:


> I should've saved tickets for a sheep!


I'll shrink myself down and alternate days sat in your line-ups.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 19, 2020)

Mick said:


> I could still buy a sheep but I need my tickets for stars... I want to have the option to switch them around later


Oh, I wasn't begging anyone to buy one for me! I do hope you get all your stars 
 I guess I could always try to trade the pink star fragment for a sheep... Or crochet a sheep. Though that last option doesn't really allow showing off here XD


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 19, 2020)

I’m thinking of needle felting a sheep lol


----------



## Mick (Sep 19, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Oh, I wasn't begging anyone to buy one for me! I do hope you get all your stars
> I guess I could always try to trade the pink star fragment for a sheep... Or crochet a sheep. Though that last option doesn't really allow showing off here XD



And of course you can share that here. That's what the museum is for! Even though most people share drawings, you can show off whatever you want there: "Display your creations! Come here to show your fan-art, signatures, avatars, poems, songs, or anything else made by you."

I'll get my stars. They're unlimited.  I'll probably buy a blue, yellow, blue, red and I'll have exactly 3 tickets left for a patch


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 19, 2020)

Mick said:


> And of course you can share that here. That's what the museum is for! Even though most people share drawings, you can show off whatever you want there: "Display your creations! Come here to show your fan-art, signatures, avatars, poems, songs, or anything else made by you."
> 
> I'll get my stars. They're unlimited.  I'll probably buy a blue, yellow, blue, red and I'll have exactly 3 tickets left for a patch



Heh. I've got something else to finish before I start a sheep:


----------



## Mick (Sep 19, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Heh. I've got something else to finish before I start a sheep:
> View attachment 320523



Oh my god. Do you take commissions


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 19, 2020)

Mick said:


> Oh my god. Do you take commissions


You know the answer to that XD But I think I still owe you a birthday present?


----------



## Mick (Sep 19, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> You know the answer to that XD But I think I still owe you a birthday present?



Two, if I remember correctly!


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 19, 2020)

Mick said:


> Two, if I remember correctly!


Greedy, as always   I'll see what I can come up with for nr. 2 then


----------



## Mick (Sep 19, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Greedy, as always   I'll see what I can come up with for nr. 2 then



It's fine. I had to cancel your other present too.


----------



## Chris (Sep 19, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Heh. I've got something else to finish before I start a sheep:
> View attachment 320523


This is amazing. Please make Goose.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 19, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> This is amazing. Please make Goose.



I'd have to figure out something for the shirt, but the shape looks fairly easy  Maybe one day


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 19, 2020)

I’d be awful tempted to make Erik but I don’t have yarn in his colors and I NEED to whittle down my stock


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’d be awful tempted to make Erik but I don’t have yarn in his colors and I NEED to whittle down my stock


Make one in colors that don't match and write down the pattern. Then gift the 'wrong' one to someone that doesn't know better and get the right yarn to make a proper Erik  

Mick hasn't realized the blue I'm currently using isn't exactly the right shade of Hornsby blue either  Btw Mick, blue or green argyle sweater?


----------



## Mick (Sep 19, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Make one in colors that don't match and write down the pattern. Then gift the 'wrong' one to someone that doesn't know better and get the right yarn to make a proper Erik
> 
> Mick hasn't realized the blue I'm currently using isn't exactly the right shade of Hornsby blue either  Btw Mick, blue or green argyle sweater?



Blue is blue. Trying to find the perfect shade of anything is a waste of time, close enough will usually do just fine. Call it artistic freedom. 

That black/blue one that your Hornsby is always wearing does look really good!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 19, 2020)

Mick said:


> Blue is blue. Trying to find the perfect shade of anything is a waste of time, close enough will usually do just fine. Call it artistic freedom.
> 
> That black/blue one that your Hornsby is always wearing does look really good!


Hehe I’m particular about my shades of blue but I’m willing to go with the closest blue possible


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 19, 2020)

Mick said:


> Blue is blue. Trying to find the perfect shade of anything is a waste of time, close enough will usually do just fine. Call it artistic freedom.
> 
> That black/blue one that your Hornsby is always wearing does look really good!



Just so I know we're talking about the same one, this one? :



because that's dark blue, white and a lighter blue, no black.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 19, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hehe I’m particular about my shades of blue but I’m willing to go with the closest blue possible



Yeah, there's a closer blue though I don't have enough of it... there's only like 50cm left from a rainbow blanket (I should also finish that but meh, not feeling like making blankets at the moment). This is the closest I have, it'll do to figure out a pattern. I can always make a better Hornsby for me to keep


----------



## Mick (Sep 19, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Just so I know we're talking about the same one, this one? :
> View attachment 320530
> because that's dark blue, white and a lighter blue, no black.



Nook Exchange disagrees. But yes! 






Tinkeringbell said:


> I can always make a better Hornsby for me to keep



I will gladly take the inferior Hornsby.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 19, 2020)

Mick said:


> Nook Exchange disagrees. But yes!


Whaaaaat? But it doesn't look black at all to me! His pupil is black, the sweater is dark blue:





Right?!


----------



## Mick (Sep 19, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Whaaaaat? But it doesn't look black at all to me! His pupil is black, the sweater is dark blue:
> 
> View attachment 320537
> 
> Right?!



It's a very dark pink. Most people would call it purple. I think it's dark enough to be black.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 19, 2020)

Ugh. But I don't like crocheting with black yarn, it makes the stitches hard to see. Inferior Hornsby is getting a dark, dark blue sweater.


----------



## Mick (Sep 19, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Ugh. But I don't like crocheting with black yarn, it makes the stitches hard to see. Inferior Hornsby is getting a dark, dark blue sweater.



Fair enough. 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 19, 2020

By the way, the lighting in that picture is slightly on the warm side. That's the problem with colours, they require context. Dark blue will do just fine, even if that picture is dark purple


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 19, 2020)

I am going to do the shep in proxy colors thats for sure: I don’t have exact colors for it!


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 19, 2020)

Btw... It's talk like a pirate day!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 19, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Btw... It's talk like a pirate day!


yooo I've been waiting for this!


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 19, 2020)

Aye! It's the best day of this year I guess


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 19, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Btw... It's talk like a pirate day!


*deer noises but in a pirate accent*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 19, 2020)

What would that sound like


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> What would that sound like


Kinds like a sheep, I guess. Fawns sounds kinda like sheep lol


----------



## Mick (Sep 19, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Aye! It's the best day of this year I guess



Did you hear about that pirate who went to the doctor? He says "Thar be moles on me back!" So the doctor does some checks and eventually says "Looks like they're benign", which the pirate responds to with "Look again matey, I'm sure thar be ten!"


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 19, 2020)

I’m very much landlocked though...both in Evwirt and irl


----------



## Chris (Sep 19, 2020)

I live on the coast and was raised by a sailor. Still yet to encounter a pirate except in the pub on Halloween, cos they all think its hilarious.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2020)

cheers guys!


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 19, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> cheers guys!


Drink up me hearties, yo-ho!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Drink up me hearties, yo-ho!


yarr, matey, and a glass o wine!


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 19, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> yarr, matey, and a glass o wine!


Can I have rum? Or is that gone?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 19, 2020)

Since I’m a wild child I cannot have wine


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 19, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I live on the coast and was raised by a sailor. Still yet to encounter a pirate except in the pub on Halloween, cos they all think its hilarious.


I think pirate is a dying profession. There may still be a few around Somalia?

	Post automatically merged: Sep 19, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Since I’m a wild child I cannot have wine


You can have grape juice


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Can I have rum? Or is that gone?


gone sorry


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 19, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> You can have grape juice


Can it be cran-razz juice?


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 19, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> gone sorry


----------



## Chris (Sep 19, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> cheers guys!


Just poured a glass myself!


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Can it be cran-razz juice?


Sure, I guess? Never heard of that is it any good?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 19, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Sure, I guess? Never heard of that is it any good?


It’s only the BEST juice


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Just poured a glass myself!


A+


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 19, 2020)

hello
i'm here now
the first week of school was very stressful


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 19, 2020)

Accountant cat what the heck is this gift. He keeps getting more and more cursed


----------



## Mick (Sep 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 320599Accountant cat what the heck is this gift. He keeps getting more and more cursed



As if he wasn't at max cursed to begin with


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 19, 2020)

Mick said:


> As if he wasn't at max cursed to begin with


He definitely fits into the cursedness of Evwirt lol


----------



## Seastar (Sep 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> *deer noises but in a pirate accent*


*octopus pirate noises*
I couldn't resist ahahaha.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *octopus pirate noises*
> I couldn't resist ahahaha.


Release the kraken!


----------



## Mick (Sep 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> He definitely fits into the cursedness of Evwirt lol



Ooh by the way, are you playing acnh right now by any chance? Would you like your jacobs ladders?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 19, 2020)

Mick said:


> Ooh by the way, are you playing acnh right now by any chance? Would you like your jacobs ladders?


I was going to ask you the same thing! I’ll pm ya.


----------



## Mick (Sep 19, 2020)

Tickets have been spent. I feel so poor right now


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 19, 2020)

Mick said:


> Tickets have been spent. I feel so poor right now


I'd have guessed you'd be feeling blue.


----------



## Mick (Sep 19, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> I'd have guessed you'd be feeling blue.



I do have others. For when I'm not.


----------



## Antonio (Sep 19, 2020)

Mick said:


> Tickets have been spent. I feel so poor right now


it's OK, we are poor together


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 19, 2020)

I am a poor but happy feral child


----------



## Seastar (Sep 19, 2020)

I'm still poor because I bought Vesta lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 19, 2020)

Mick said:


> Tickets have been spent. I feel so poor right now


That line is cool tho. If the green didn’t fit my theme better I would’ve gone with it lol


----------



## Clock (Sep 19, 2020)

Hello there


----------



## Mick (Sep 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm still poor because I bought Vesta lol



what a westa of bells



Your Local Wild Child said:


> That line is cool tho. If the green didn’t fit my theme better I would’ve gone with it lol



I have so many options apart from the blue line too! Like these, for example:

















Or I can have the shooting star and two blues on either side. Or that, but replacing the shooting star with the white fragment. Or...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 19, 2020)

Hai again! I am now able to reforest Evwirt (I’m taking a break tho)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 19, 2020)

Is it Monday yet?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 19, 2020)

I hope not I have to get up early on Mondays


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I hope not I have to get up early on Mondays


Aw, that sucks. I guess Mondays _are_ notoriously disliked.


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Is it Monday yet?


why do you wait for monday


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> why do you wait for monday


I don't enjoy the weekends when everyone is home
Just crazy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 19, 2020)

I was fine with Mondays on semesters when I had little or no schoolwork


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 19, 2020)

Yeah, schoolwork can be blech.
Or, homework at least.


----------



## Clock (Sep 19, 2020)

Yeah it depends on the schoolwork.
I have a few projects, but its not much of a hassle for me I guess


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 19, 2020)

Some assignments are okay (I like my stats labs) but others are a major pain in the rear


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 19, 2020)

how are you guys doing here in TBTown


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 19, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> how are you guys doing here in TBTown


I’m reforesting Evwirt right now


----------



## Clock (Sep 19, 2020)

I'm working on my character page right now.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 19, 2020)

I drew Doppio in Froggy overalls


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 19, 2020)

I’m getting a whole ton of spider crabs for my west beach (I’ve been procrastinating)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 20, 2020)

I’ve got to go to sleep soon but I’ll see y’all in the morning!


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 20, 2020)

new profile pic


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> View attachment 320814
> I drew Doppio in Froggy overalls


One of the arms is kinda small but other than that cute!


----------



## Clock (Sep 20, 2020)

Hello


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 20, 2020)

Hey! Good $timezone


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 20, 2020)

Good morning y’all’s!


----------



## Clock (Sep 20, 2020)

Hello


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 20, 2020)

I’m going to get my hair pruned later today lol


----------



## Clock (Sep 20, 2020)

You getting a hair cut?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 20, 2020)

Yup! My hair is so thick and curly that it needs to be thinned as well as trimmed in order to look presentable


----------



## Chris (Sep 20, 2020)

Enjoy!

I need to do something about my hair too. Not touched it since the Fair started. Look at this mess. 



Spoiler


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 20, 2020)

Mine needs washing. But I'm definitely keeping it long for now, it's getting closer to winter. Maybe I'll go visit a hairdresser and cut it short again next summer, if I regret having long hair again when it's all damp with sweat.


----------



## Mick (Sep 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Enjoy!
> 
> I need to do something about my hair too. Not touched it since the Fair started. Look at this mess.
> 
> ...



Mine's worse. Trust me. I'd take a picture but it couldn't possibly portray how bad it is.  I really don't want to go get a haircut though, it's so much more effort nowadays


----------



## Chris (Sep 20, 2020)

Agreed. Far too much effort.  

I think I'm just going to throw bleach at mine and hope for the best. Hopefully it won't look as dreadful if it's all one colour.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 20, 2020)

I’d rather not post my picture but a good comparison is an unshorn sheep


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 20, 2020)

Meraki said:


> One of the arms is kinda small but other than that cute!


Yeah,, I kinda messed up a bit but..I turned then I turned that into a AU where Doppio suffers some sort of accident,, (I haven't thought it though all the way,,but I really want to do a au,,) Anyways thank you 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 20, 2020

Woah @Your Local Wild Child you managed to get the animated collectible??? Ugh I'm so jelly,, I wanted one so bad,,


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Woah @Your Local Wild Child you managed to get the animated collectible??? Ugh I'm so jelly,, I wanted one so bad,,


Yea! The staff liked my totally-not-ominous picture of deer


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea! The staff liked my totally-not-ominous picture of deer


Fu fu fu,,, such lucky,,good job your line looks so amazing aaah,, I'm jelly :33 I'm just hoping I can buy some plushies from someone along with the fragments I want,,,aaah,,


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 20, 2020)

I have 7 warnings now ffs


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 20, 2020)

I’m hearing blue jays in my neighborhood!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 20, 2020)

Meraki said:


> I have 7 warnings now ffs


Top my 18 ma'am 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 20, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m hearing blue jays in my neighborhood!


Cute :3


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 20, 2020)

They’re my favorite bird. We don’t get em around my neighborhood often cuz a tornado blew down all the tall trees


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Top my 18 ma'am ✌
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 20, 2020
> 
> ...


I don't- think I want to-


----------



## Chris (Sep 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Top my 18 ma'am ✌


This is not something to aspire to!!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> This is not something to aspire to!!


^^Agree.

Also I have 24 so don't take after me lmao


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 20, 2020)

Wow. I'm not sure if my mom is okay with me hanging out with this kind of people! /s


----------



## Mick (Sep 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m hearing blue jays in my neighborhood!



I wish we had those around here.

I am home now! 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 20, 2020

Vris can I have a warning, I feel left out 
or maybe not. That's probably better


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 20, 2020)

Mick said:


> I wish we had those around here.
> 
> I am home now!


They’re cool birds but they get a bad rep. I love em cuz of their color, their personality and the fact that they eat wasps


----------



## Mick (Sep 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> They’re cool birds but they get a bad rep. I love em cuz of their color, their personality and the fact that they eat wasps



That's exactly what makes them cool. Like crows and seagulls. I like birds that do funny stuff.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 20, 2020)

Mick said:


> That's exactly what makes them cool. Like crows and seagulls. I like birds that do funny stuff.


You still like seagulls after that horrific attack we witnessed at the beach recently? 

I like parrots best.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 20, 2020)

Mick said:


> That's exactly what makes them cool. Like crows and seagulls. I like birds that do funny stuff.


Jays are related to crows, actually! That group is pretty clever in general.


----------



## Mick (Sep 20, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> You still like seagulls after that horrific attack we witnessed at the beach recently?
> 
> I like parrots best.



Especially after that horrific attack we witnessed at the beach recently.

Parrots also have personality!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 20, 2020)

Geese are my favorite aquatic bird BECAUSE they’re so mean. I keep a heavy distance from them though lol


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 20, 2020)

Ducks are cool aquatic birds as well... I used to bring leftover bread from the bakery shop I worked and take my youngest brother to feed them. Watching a whole swarm of them waddle towards you is fun


----------



## Seastar (Sep 20, 2020)

Good morning.
How are things over here?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Good morning.
> How are things over here?


Pretty good!


Tinkeringbell said:


> Ducks are cool aquatic birds as well... I used to bring leftover bread from the bakery shop I worked and take my youngest brother to feed them. Watching a whole swarm of them waddle towards you is fun


I hope you’ve read up on ducks and bread. I’m guilty of doing this before I learned it, but bread is horrible for ducks. It sticks in their gut so they can starve because they don’t think they’re hungry. If you want to feed em, peas and corn are much better for them


----------



## Mick (Sep 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Geese are my favorite aquatic bird BECAUSE they’re so mean. I keep a heavy distance from them though lol



I'm not as scared of geese as I used to be. I know how to catch and throw them now.  

The duck thing is true. We didn't know. It was still fun! Pretty sure those ducks ate more than enough, at least. They were pretty fat ducks.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Pretty good!
> 
> I hope you’ve read up on ducks and bread. I’m guilty of doing this before I learned it, but bread is horrible for ducks. It sticks in their gut so they can starve because they don’t think they’re hungry. If you want to feed em, peas and corn are much better for them


Yeah, Mick taught me after learning that. We're not feeding them anymore, I got a different job now  

The one goose I met up close was at a German 'zoo', where you were allowed to feed some of the animals including the goose. He/she liked the corn kernels only and was not aggressive at all!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 20, 2020)

Mick said:


> I'm not as scared of geese as I used to be. I know how to catch and throw them now.
> 
> The duck thing is true. We didn't know. It was still fun! Pretty sure those ducks ate more than enough, at least. They were pretty fat ducks.


It’s alright if ya did it without knowing; it’s only an issue if ya continue with the knowledge of it!


Tinkeringbell said:


> Yeah, Mick taught me after learning that. We're not feeding them anymore, I got a different job now
> 
> The one goose I met up close was at a German 'zoo', where you were allowed to feed some of the animals including the goose. He/she liked the corn kernels only and was not aggressive at all!


Do you know of the Canada goose? It’s an American goose that, because of protection efforts, has gotten exceptionally mean.


----------



## Mick (Sep 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s alright if ya did it without knowing; it’s only an issue if ya continue with the knowledge of it!
> 
> Do you know of the Canada goose? It’s an American goose that, because of protection efforts, has gotten exceptionally mean.



We do know about the canada goose. It's an invasive species here, and there are quite a few of them around!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 20, 2020)

Mick said:


> We do know about the canada goose. It's an invasive species here, and there are quite a few of them around!


I guess the protection efforts were a bit TOO much of a success lol


----------



## Mick (Sep 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I guess the protection efforts were a bit TOO much of a success lol



Definitely. I like their character though!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 20, 2020)

Mick said:


> Definitely. I like their character though!


I love watching them from a distance! I’ve seen them being mean to each other more often than not. One flew across a street in a manner that lead me to believe it was going after another just chilling on the lawn


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2020)

Mick said:


> We do know about the canada goose. It's an invasive species here, and there are quite a few of them around!


Yeah same here, they are lit everywhere and poops down large areas lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 20, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Yeah same here, they are lit everywhere and poops down large areas lol


Yea you can tell where a flock has ravaged an area lol. My sister’s grad school was overrun with em and they terrorized the dorm area in the spring


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea you can tell where a flock has ravaged an area lol. My sister’s grad school was overrun with em and they terrorized the dorm area in the spring


holy **** lol.. and yeah you definitely can lmao


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> This is not something to aspire to!!


Listen I'm just bad with rules


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 20, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> holy **** lol.. and yeah you definitely can lmao


They’re very photogenic though!


I managed to get this picture with my DSLR last year and this was my wallpaper for the longest time lol


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> They’re very photogenic though!View attachment 321053I managed to get this picture with my DSLR last year and this was my wallpaper for the longest time lol


damn nice photo haha <3


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 20, 2020)

Ngl I'mma willing to sell every collectible I have for the shooting star collectible. The more I  look at it the more I fall in love with it 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 20, 2020

Well.. except Vesta :3


----------



## Antonio (Sep 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> This is not something to aspire to!!


We should have a competition to see who gets banned first.


----------



## Seastar (Sep 20, 2020)

Alek said:


> We should have a competition to see who gets banned first.


I recommend not doing anything like that.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 20, 2020)

Alek said:


> We should have a competition to see who gets banned first.



My favorite way of handling that (on another site) is just banning everyone at the exact same time


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 20, 2020)

Wait. I messed up


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 20, 2020)

I am shorn now!

I REALLY needed it-when I sat down in the chair my bangs were so long I couldn’t see my eyes in the mirror lol


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 20, 2020)

My hair is washed. Now we wait until it's dry (which can easily take until tomorrow afternoon.)


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Wait. I messed up


Eh?


----------



## Seastar (Sep 20, 2020)

So... how was everyone's day?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> So... how was everyone's day?


I can see better with my hair out of my eyes now! I’m just counting the days until another moveout.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> So... how was everyone's day?



Didn't get as much done as I wanted but I did some other stuff so it's okayish.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 20, 2020)

feels like my ribs are being crushed lmao


----------



## Seastar (Sep 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I can see better with my hair out of my eyes now! I’m just counting the days until another moveout.


Cherry tried to ask me if she could move today, which is a no from me.
I'm still waiting for Keaton...


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Cherry tried to ask me if she could move today, which is a no from me.
> I'm still waiting for Keaton...



Are you applying any tricks to speed things up? Or just playing according to the rules?


----------



## Seastar (Sep 20, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Are you applying any tricks to speed things up? Or just playing according to the rules?


For now I'm not time traveling.
But I might give up and do it after I get Kid Cat's picture... We'll see.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 20, 2020)

I don’t tt but I do use the reset trick.


----------



## Seastar (Sep 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t tt but I do use the reset trick.


I didn't know this was a thing.
Was I supposed to reset after finding out it was Cherry?


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I didn't know this was a thing.
> Was I supposed to reset after finding out it was Cherry?



There's a few things you can do to speed things up.

The reset trick is done to avoid a 5 day cooldown period after finding out a villager was thinking about moving out. If you talk to them and they mention moving out, don't answer, hit the home button and close the game.

To slightly increase chances of a specific villager moving out, you can increase friendship levels with everyone but that villager (and if you've increased friendship levels with them before, also bullying to get their level down).

I wrote out a more detailed description on another site. Link to the original dataminer is also there


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 20, 2020)

Mmmm tired


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I didn't know this was a thing.
> Was I supposed to reset after finding out it was Cherry?


What you do is, as soon as you catch on that it’s a move out dialogue, you reset before you finish the dialogue. Then you ignore that villager for the rest of the day. It takes your moveout requests from once a week to once a day!

I can’t confirm it entirely but I’ve heard people saying that doing it during an auto save has a slight chance to corrupt your data, but the game doesn’t auto save during conversations. Also, I’ve never seen anyone report a corruption caused by this method so I’m not terribly worried about it.

Edit: once again I got ninja’d cuz of my forest wifi


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 20, 2020)

Okie,,, my pfp is so cute I love it,,


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Edit: once again I got ninja’d cuz of my forest wifi


Poor forest wifi. Maybe you could set up an extra tower disguised as a tree?


----------



## Chris (Sep 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Edit: once again I got ninja’d cuz of my forest wifi


Have you tried climbing a tree in order to get better signal?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 20, 2020)

Okay but I love how Vris has this pretty line up be he's has a robot for a avi :3


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 20, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Poor forest wifi. Maybe you could set up an extra tower disguised as a tree?


I have no control over how many of those are put up...
I’ve seen them irl at door county WI lol



Spoiler












Vrisnem said:


> Have you tried climbing a tree in order to get better signal?


Yeah, it somewhat works but it’s hard to balance up there!


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ve seen them irl at door county WI lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've never actually seen one over here, but I've also not been looking for them XD


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 20, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> I've never actually seen one over here, but I've also not been looking for them XD


It stuck out like a sore thumb so I had to take a pic


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I have no control over how many of those are put up...
> I’ve seen them irl at door county WI lol
> 
> 
> ...


Is that tree real? It looks weird


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Is that tree real? It looks weird


It’s a wifi tower, if it’s related to what @Tinkeringbell is talking about! And yes it’s weird especially since it’s not out with other trees.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s a wifi tower, if it’s related to what @Tinkeringbell is talking about! And yes it’s weird especially since it’s not out with other trees.


Oh..it looks awfully strange. They could have made a better tree..


----------



## Chris (Sep 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Okay but I love how Vris has this pretty line up be he's has a robot for a avi :3


I need to redeem myself since you all told me I was a softy when I had the fluffy sheep avatar.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I need to redeem myself since you all told me I was a softy when I had the fluffy sheep avatar.


@ProbablyNotJosuke is typing...
he loves transformers


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I need to redeem myself since you all told me I was a softy when I had the fluffy sheep avatar.


You still have a sheep though. It’s not causing you any problems, right? My two sheep have gone Evwirtian...


----------



## Chris (Sep 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You still have a sheep though. It’s not causing you any problems, right? My two sheep have gone Evwirtian...



My mini me is very well-behaved. Maybe you should hire a shepherd to get yours back in line!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I need to redeem myself since you all told me I was a softy when I had the fluffy sheep avatar.


Your Avi doesn't change your personality lmao


----------



## Admiral Sven (Sep 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> My mini me is very well-behaved. Maybe you should hire a shepherd to get yours back in line!



Crikey - one heck of a new avatar, I should think!


----------



## Chris (Sep 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Your Avi doesn't change your personality lmao


It changes how people perceive you though! Just like how you dress changes how people perceive you in the real world.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It changes how people perceive you though! Just like how you dress changes how people perceive you in the real world.


I mean yes but you're still a soft bby sheep darlin


----------



## Antonio (Sep 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It changes how people perceive you though! Just like how you dress changes how people perceive you in the real world.


How does my avatar perceive me.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 20, 2020)

Alek said:


> How does my avatar perceive me.


Like a very tired Gorillaz member


----------



## Chris (Sep 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I mean yes but you're still a soft bby sheep darlin


 



Alek said:


> How does my avatar perceive me.


I'm not sure my answer is appropriate for TBT.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 20, 2020)

Oooh Vris how does my avi precive me??


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 20, 2020)

Not sure if I should be flattered or not...



Vrisnem said:


> My mini me is very well-behaved. Maybe you should hire a shepherd to get yours back in line!


its hard to find a shepherd out in the woods tho


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 20, 2020)

I'mma go back to butterfly avi hh


----------



## Chris (Sep 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> its hard to find a shepherd out in the woods tho



Leave the woods and bribe some poor soul to follow you back in.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Leave the woods and bribe some poor soul to follow you back in.


But I turn into a deer out of Evwirt. No one follows the weird deer into the woods...


----------



## Chris (Sep 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But I turn into a deer out of Evwirt. No one follows the weird deer into the woods...


Deer hunters do.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Deer hunters do.


Yeah but that’s just going to get me killed and I’ll still be sheperdless


----------



## Antonio (Sep 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm not sure my answer is appropriate for TBT.


Well now I want to know because if it's bad I should change it. Tell me on discord and I won't tell, I promise.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 20, 2020)

What's my avatar perceive me as-


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 20, 2020)

I


Meraki said:


> What's my avatar perceive me as-


Kono DIO imposter


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oooh Vris how does my avi precive me??


soft


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 20, 2020)

Meraki said:


> soft


Hmm...I'mma change it to my previous butterfly gif,,what vibe did that give?


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hmm...I'mma change it to my previous butterfly gif,,what vibe did that give?


edgy


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 20, 2020)

Meraki said:


> edgy


Good

	Post automatically merged: Sep 20, 2020

I can buy nendoroids on wish for cheap

	Post automatically merged: Sep 20, 2020

I can't spend nearly 60 dollars on anime figures hhh


----------



## Clock (Sep 20, 2020)

Hello


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 20, 2020)

Hai again!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 20, 2020)

Hi


----------



## Clock (Sep 20, 2020)

I feel like even if I try hard, I still dont get any favorites


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 20, 2020)

I’d just keep on trying then. I’m sure you’ll get a favorite eventually!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 20, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I feel like even if I try hard, I still dont get any favorites


That's how I feel. Which why I quit trying on anything


----------



## Clock (Sep 20, 2020)

Nah, I guess I'll still keep going
And besides, this is my first fair
The good thing though is that i got to improve my art skills


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 20, 2020)

The fair was fun ig,, I'm just bummed I can never get the collectibles I wanted now.


----------



## Seastar (Sep 20, 2020)

...What did my previous avatars perceive me as? Yes, the Splatoon ones.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ...What did my previous avatars perceive me as? Yes, the Splatoon ones.


squid


----------



## Seastar (Sep 20, 2020)

Meraki said:


> squid


I guess that makes sense.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ...What did my previous avatars perceive me as? Yes, the Splatoon ones.


Tasty Calamari owo


----------



## Seastar (Sep 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Tasty Calamari owo


Okay, that is not a good thing.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 20, 2020)

*Quick this is for my persona. I need to make up my mind. If I was an animal what animal would I be? and should I make it look more like me..? Or just stick to making a random boy,,*


----------



## Clock (Sep 20, 2020)

What am I percieved as if you referred to my previous icons


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 20, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What am I percieved as if you referred to my previous icons


mystery

	Post automatically merged: Sep 20, 2020

no matter the icon you use you're always mysterious


----------



## Clock (Sep 20, 2020)

I just downloaded a few fonts for no reason lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 20, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What am I percieved as if you referred to my previous icons


Mysterious.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 20, 2020)

I don’t think I can change fonts on mobile. I also can’t seem to access the good strike through cuz any of my attempts just puts a cross through each individual character, leaving weird gaps...


----------



## Clock (Sep 20, 2020)

I just saw a bunch of nice fonts, so I had to download a few on my computer, that would probably work if I do have school projects though


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 20, 2020)

Remember the PSA where the kids skipped school and ended up being blown to bits while on a mine-filled beach?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Remember the PSA where the kids skipped school and ended up being blown to bits while on a mine-filled beach?


No but that sounds really weird and kinda creepy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No but that sounds really weird and kinda creepy


Yeah, I can't even remember what it was a PSA for. Skipping school? Drinking? Idk


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yeah, I can't even remember what it was a PSA for. Skipping school? Drinking? Idk


The psa type that haunts me the most is distracted driving psas. There’s two that stuck in my mind: one long one I HAD to watch in driving class that went through multiple tragedies and a simple poster that just showed flying glass shards and French fries with a standard don’t drive distracted message. IDK why but little things like a dropped ice cream or flying frys stick in my mind just as much as more graphic stuff in terms of safe driving psas...


----------



## Seastar (Sep 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Remember the PSA where the kids skipped school and ended up being blown to bits while on a mine-filled beach?


Wait wha-
No and that sounds terrifying.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 20, 2020)

Can't remember if there's gore or not.
Also, it might be fake (as in not a real commercial).

	Post automatically merged: Sep 20, 2020

No yep there's definitely some blood
Very gruesome


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 20, 2020)

æ


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> æ


what an inspiring story about your mother's father's dad's sister's child's son's friend's dog's former owner's pinata


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Can't remember if there's gore or not.
> Also, it might be fake (as in not a real commercial).
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 20, 2020
> ...


damn


----------



## Clock (Sep 20, 2020)

I need to find the secret keyboard


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 20, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I need to find the secret keyboard


What do ya mean by that?


----------



## Clock (Sep 20, 2020)

The secret symbols of a keyboard


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 20, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> The secret symbols of a keyboard


Like wing dings?


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Like wing dings?


gaster intensifies


----------



## Clock (Sep 20, 2020)

I'm sugared out so I had to eat crackers


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 20, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I'm sugared out so I had to eat crackers


One trip we took was so sugar-intensive that most of us kids (smallish children at the time) actually refused to get ice cream at the end. I did get sherbet but I don’t think I finished it. It’s a darn shame cuz it’s a good ice cream place too.


----------



## Seastar (Sep 20, 2020)

How is everyone tonight?
I hope you had a good day.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> How is everyone tonight?
> I hope you had a good day.


meh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> How is everyone tonight?
> I hope you had a good day.


Pretty good but I’m not looking forward to school tomorrow


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 20, 2020)

noooo it’s sundae


----------



## Clock (Sep 20, 2020)

I'm ok right now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> noooo it’s sundae


eat it

	Post automatically merged: Sep 20, 2020

sundæ yumday


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 20, 2020)

Sundaes are good but I don’t have ice cream


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 20, 2020)

I just want noodles. I bought a special ramen bowl to eat noodles in


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 21, 2020)

thinking of getting username change


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 21, 2020)

What are ya planning to change to?


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What are ya planning to change to?


it’s a seeeecret


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 21, 2020)

I’ve got to go to bed soon tho. I’ll be back in the mornin


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 21, 2020)

am tired i slep


----------



## Seastar (Sep 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> it’s a seeeecret


Ah, makes sense. I kept mine a secret too before I changed it.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 21, 2020)

Today I was wondering why the 20th of September was such a significant date in my head. Like, is it someone's birthday? Did I have plans?
Nope, it's the fact that the Area 51 raid was ingrained in my head.


----------



## Clock (Sep 21, 2020)

i see im early again here


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 21, 2020)

Mornin’ y’all’s! Not looking forward to class today...


----------



## Antonio (Sep 21, 2020)

morning


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 21, 2020)

In this installment of Accountant cat being weird, we find him exercising behind a notification board


----------



## Chris (Sep 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 321282In this installment of Accountant cat being weird, we find him exercising behind a notification board


Stop watching him. Clearly he's self-conscious.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Stop watching him. Clearly he's self-conscious.


I’d think if that were the case he’d probably exercise in the comfort of his own home.

Then again, the two birds that need to go were running around in the main plaza. Maybe he felt awkward around them.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2020)

instant ramen is best esp spicy ones


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 21, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> instant ramen is best esp spicy ones


Yesh. I’ve only tried Maruchan instant lunch but it’s really good!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yesh. I’ve only tried Maruchan instant lunch but it’s really good!


Sounds good, we don't have them here unfortunately but the ones I'm having now..


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 21, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Sounds good, we don't have them here unfortunately but the ones I'm having now..


I think its the cheapest of the cheap lol


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I think its the cheapest of the cheap lol


Yeah, dunno I don't have it lol  But yeah I'm having those that are like below $1 each lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 21, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Yeah, dunno I don't have it lol  But yeah I'm having those that are like below $1 each lol


That sounds about the same price as maruchan then


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That sounds about the same price as maruchan then


Yeah they're real cheap and a lot of flavours taste crap, but spicy/oriental/possibly mushroom are alright.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 21, 2020)

Good morning


----------



## Chris (Sep 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’d think if that were the case he’d probably exercise in the comfort of his own home.



Exercising at home is the worst. One of things I'm missing most during lockdown (recently reinstated here) is going to the gym.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 21, 2020)

Evening! Dinner is late ... AGAIN.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 21, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Evening! Dinner is late ... AGAIN.


What did you buy?


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What did you buy?


I didn't buy anything. Mom is cooking beetroot


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Exercising at home is the worst. One of things I'm missing most during lockdown (recently reinstated here) is going to the gym.


Evwirt doesn’t have a dedicated gym (unless you count Bam’s house) so it’s either exercise outside or in your home. With all the crazy deer stuff outside I’d think he’d prefer the latter lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 21, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> I didn't buy anything. Mom is cooking beetroot


Oooh,, I would say sounds tasty but I'm not going to lie..beets taste funny to me,,


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 21, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> I didn't buy anything. Mom is cooking beetroot


I’m sorry but I’m not the biggest fan of beetroot. I just don’t like earthy tastes...


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oooh,, I would say sounds tasty but I'm not going to lie..beets taste funny to me,,


Ask @Mick , I'm not allowed to ever cook beetroot again 



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m sorry but I’m not the biggest fan of beetroot. I just don’t like earthy tastes...



I do like beetroot usually. But it needs other stuff to make it tasty: onion, bits of bacon, salt, bay leaf, clove, pepper ...


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 21, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Ask @Mick , I'm not allowed to ever cook beetroot again


Are you related or something? Lmao


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 21, 2020)

Meraki said:


> Are you related or something? Lmao


Just a little


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 21, 2020)

I like veggies but beets are hhh ew

	Post automatically merged: Sep 21, 2020



Tinkeringbell said:


> Just a little


O h so you're Mick's older sister. Nice :3

	Post automatically merged: Sep 21, 2020

*I hate the internet
they're putting bts in fornite.*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 21, 2020)

@Tinkeringbell whats it like being related to a wild child


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> @Tinkeringbell whats it like being related to a wild child


 I really wanted a sister... But he'll do 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 21, 2020



Milky star said:


> O h so you're Mick's older sister. Nice :3



Ah noooo my secret identity is ruined now!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 21, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> I really wanted a sister... But he'll do


We can trade I always wanted a brother :3


----------



## Chris (Sep 21, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Ask @Mick , I'm not allowed to ever cook beetroot again



What did you do?


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> What did you do?


The recipe said '3gr salt, pepper'... so I put in a teaspoon of salt and a teaspoon of pepper. I liked it...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 21, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> The recipe said '3gr salt, pepper'... so I put in a teaspoon of salt and a teaspoon of pepper. I liked it...


IDK how much you need for beetroot but that sounds like too little


----------



## Chris (Sep 21, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> The recipe said '3gr salt, pepper'... so I put in a teaspoon of salt and a teaspoon of pepper. I liked it...



Was that meant to be combined rather than each? As someone who absolutely hates beetroot I'm having a hard time figuring this out.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Was that meant to be combined rather than each? As someone who absolutely hates beetroot I'm having a hard time figuring this out.





Your Local Wild Child said:


> IDK how much you need for beetroot but that sounds like too little


 Well, the beetroot ended up tasting very spicy. And I'm not sure it was supposed to be combined, probably more like 3gr salt, pepper to taste.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 21, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Well, the beetroot ended up tasting very spicy. And I'm not sure it was supposed to be combined, probably more like 3gr salt, pepper to taste.


Spicy? Seriously??? Bruh y'all can't handle spice


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Spicy? Seriously??? Bruh y'all can't handle spice


Hahaha true. Only my dad and I sometimes enjoy 'spicy' stuff.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 21, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Hahaha true. Only my dad and I sometimes enjoy 'spicy' stuff.


How spicy tho?


----------



## Chris (Sep 21, 2020)

Spice is everything. You can even cover up bad cooking by adding a lot of extra chilli peppers and jalapeños. They won't be able to taste the flavours of the dish!


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 21, 2020)

Well I have realized there's much more to be enjoyed in life than vegetables/potatoes cooked with some salt or pasta with tomato sauce. 
I have a list of recipes I'm going to cook more/try out when I finally get my own place


----------



## Chris (Sep 21, 2020)

I am going to take personal offence because I just devoured spaghetti and meatballs in homemade tomato sauce and loved every bite.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I am going to take personal offence because I just devoured spaghetti and meatballs in homemade tomato sauce and loved every bite.


that sounds so good and I haven't had spaghetti in forever pls gibe


----------



## Chris (Sep 21, 2020)

Meraki said:


> that sounds so good and I haven't had spaghetti in forever pls gibe


You are very much welcome! As is @Your Local Wild Child he needs a proper home-cooked meal now and again.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 21, 2020)

heard the subject was food so I came as fast as I could

*inhales*


----------



## Seastar (Sep 21, 2020)

Good morning everyone...
Or uh... afternoon.
How are things here?


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I am going to take personal offence because I just devoured spaghetti and meatballs in homemade tomato sauce and loved every bite.


I'm going to be offended too! I really, really dislike tomatoes with the exception of ketchup (because of all the added sugar). How dare you love that dish!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 21, 2020)

food is good 
food is love 
food is life


----------



## Chris (Sep 21, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> I'm going to be offended too! I really, really dislike tomatoes with the exception of ketchup (because of all the added sugar). How dare you love that dish!


Tomatoes are so versatile! How can you dislike them in so much?


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Tomatoes are so versatile! How can you dislike them in so much?


Exactly. I dislike them by themselves but in tomato sauce and in dishes they're pretty good!


----------



## Chris (Sep 21, 2020)

I will pay someone to come over and search my house for my Kindle. I bought an eBook on Amazon and now can't read it.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Tomatoes are so versatile! How can you dislike them in so much?


I don't know. Maybe I have a similar gene like the one that causes cilantro to taste like soap for some people, but mine focuses on tomato? It probably also doesn't help the inside of tomatoes is rather slimy.


----------



## Seastar (Sep 21, 2020)

I've never actually tried a tomato by itself...
But tomato sauce is good.
...and ketchup I do not like.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 21, 2020)

Just got through another lab... it stinks doing them online

	Post automatically merged: Sep 21, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> You are very much welcome! As is @Your Local Wild Child he needs a proper home-cooked meal now and again.


If it’s between eating spaghetti and starving I’ll take the spaghetti (I’m not THAT picky) but as it stands I prefer my forest stew


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 21, 2020)

Hi hello


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 21, 2020)

I am enjoying more dry oats at tthe moment


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 21, 2020)

I have finally cleared all of the extra flowers, gifted all villagers their daily gift, finished wrapping all the coconuts I gathered when island hopping a few weeks ago for the next rounds of gifts... All that's left to do is complete a nook mile goal or two and I'm done for today!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 21, 2020)

I haven't touched animal crossing since like..2 weeks ago.


----------



## Chris (Sep 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> If it’s between eating spaghetti and starving I’ll take the spaghetti (I’m not THAT picky) but as it stands I prefer my forest stew



You will be properly fed. I'm not letting wild children go hungry.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You will be properly fed. I'm not letting wild children go hungry.


I’ve got my stew though!


----------



## Mick (Sep 21, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Ask @Mick , I'm not allowed to ever cook beetroot again



Not when I'm over, please!  



Your Local Wild Child said:


> IDK how much you need for beetroot but that sounds like too little



Trust me it was too much.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 21, 2020)

I just love spicy food. Imma eat spicy ramen in my special japanese ramen bowl I bought! I'mma show y'all my bowl..it's so pretty


----------



## Chris (Sep 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ve got my stew though!


I don't trust Evwirtian cuisine and neither should you.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 21, 2020)

Mick said:


> Trust me it was too much.


Ah okay then. As I said earlier I don’t like beetroot so I don’t think I would’ve liked it regardless

	Post automatically merged: Sep 21, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> I don't trust Evwirtian cuisine and neither should you.


I guess you’d be that way.It’s all good tho the curse doesn’t effect me


----------



## Mick (Sep 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I don't trust Evwirtian cuisine and neither should you.



...the popsicles are nice


----------



## Chris (Sep 21, 2020)

Mick said:


> ...the popsicles are nice


@Mick, don't eat anything you find in there. It'll give you a tummy ache.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 21, 2020)

Mick said:


> ...the popsicles are nice


Yea and you’ve been turned into a bear because of them from the looks of things

	Post automatically merged: Sep 21, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> @Mick, don't eat anything you find in there. It'll give you a tummy ache.


I think it did more than a tummy ache


----------



## Chris (Sep 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea and you’ve been turned into a bear because of them from the looks of things
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 21, 2020
> 
> ...


Please don't allow food from your world to turn our human members into animals, thank you!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Please don't allow food from your world to turn our human members into animals, thank you!


I tried to stop him but mick insisted it was for science


----------



## Chris (Sep 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I tried to stop him but mick insisted it was for science


I need to start keeping a closer eye on him it seems.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I need to start keeping a closer eye on him it seems.


He also took a branch from Evwirt for science


----------



## Chris (Sep 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> He also took a branch from Evwirt for science


I think I'm the only one here who is actually a scientist? Why wasn't I in on this?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I think I'm the only one here who is actually a scientist? Why wasn't I in on this?


I told him not to cuz the forest gets angry because of it but he absconded with one when he went over for spider crabs


----------



## Chris (Sep 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I told him not to cuz the forest gets angry because of it but he absconded with one when he went over for spider crabs


What a bad bear.


----------



## Mick (Sep 21, 2020)

My tummy is feeling fine actually. The rest I can neither confirm nor deny. ^^

Haha, stick <3







@Vrisnem you should totally visit Narnia some day to help with the stick science


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 21, 2020)

Mick said:


> My tummy is feeling fine actually. The rest I can neither confirm nor deny. ^^
> 
> Haha, stick <3
> 
> ...


Wait have you been getting MORE popsicles?


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> He also took a branch from Evwirt for science


That's Mick. Always taking your stuff.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 21, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> That's Mick. Always taking your stuff.


I mean he IS a wild child so I understand where he’s coming from but I thought he’d know not to cuz of wild child squad


----------



## Mick (Sep 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wait have you been getting MORE popsicles?



I wish. They were nice. 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 21, 2020

Also please ignore the pitfall seeds in that screenshot, I forgot that I couldn't use a shovel on your island


----------



## Chris (Sep 21, 2020)

Mick said:


> My tummy is feeling fine actually. The rest I can neither confirm nor deny. ^^
> 
> Haha, stick <3
> 
> ...


My specialties are the human body and microorganisms that infect it (name any sexually transmitted illness and there is no doubt I've handled a sample of it!) but I'm willing to try and help out with the stick.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 21, 2020)

Mick said:


> I wish. They were nice.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 21, 2020
> 
> Also please ignore the pitfall seeds in that screenshot, I forgot that I couldn't use a shovel on your island


...spoken like a true wild child


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> My specialties are the human body and microorganisms that infect it (name any sexually transmitted illness and there is no doubt I've handled a sample of it!) but I'm willing to try and help out with the stick.


 It is very tempting to just derail the thread with a thread of STI's right now... Especially ones that involve 'sticks'.


----------



## Mick (Sep 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> My specialties are the human body and microorganisms that infect it (name any sexually transmitted illness and there is no doubt I've handled a sample of it!) but I'm willing to try and help out with the stick.



There's an abnormal potential for jokes based on that sentence but I doubt it'd be wise to put them here :')

I'll let you know once the lab is fully complete and then we can study it together!


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 21, 2020)

Mick said:


> There's an abnormal potential for jokes based on that sentence but I doubt it'd be wise to put them here :')
> 
> I'll let you know once the lab is fully complete and then we can study it together!


Hey, the rules say it's okay as long as you'd make them in front of your little brother. I'm very safe here! XD


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 21, 2020)

I’m not sure if whatever happens with consuming the food of Evwirt constitutes as a normally studied science...


----------



## Mick (Sep 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m not sure if whatever happens with consuming the food of Evwirt constitutes as a normally studied science...



It should be, as long as you write it down, right?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 21, 2020)

Mick said:


> It should be, as long as you write it down, right?


Like I don’t even know how it works and even if I did once I’ve transformed I can’t write at all (because I have no hands and I always feel sick after)


----------



## Chris (Sep 21, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> It is very tempting to just derail the thread with a thread of STI's right now... Especially ones that involve 'sticks'.





Mick said:


> There's an abnormal potential for jokes based on that sentence but I doubt it'd be wise to put them here :')
> 
> I'll let you know once the lab is fully complete and then we can study it together!



Hey, STIs are my speciality. I've handled hundreds if not thousands of patient samples and worked on refining tests that detect them! If you've questions I've answers.


----------



## Mick (Sep 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Like I don’t even know how it works and even if I did once I’ve transformed I can’t write at all (because I have no hands and I always feel sick after)



That's why I don't live alone on my island. Sometimes you just need some help!



Vrisnem said:


> Hey, STIs are my speciality. I've handled hundreds of patient samples and worked on refining tests that detect them! If you've questions I've answers.



That sounds like fun actually. Biology is amazing. I don't currently have questions which may be a good thing, I'll get back to you when I do


----------



## Chris (Sep 21, 2020)

Mick said:


> That sounds like fun actually. Biology is amazing. I don't currently have questions which may be a good thing, I'll get back to you when I do



I love biology. It's why I decided to go back to school and do a second degree. 100% worth it.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Like I don’t even know how it works and even if I did once I’ve transformed I can’t write at all (because I have no hands and I always feel sick after)



Have someone else make notes? 


Vrisnem said:


> Hey, STIs are my speciality. I've handled hundreds if not thousands of patient samples and worked on refining tests that detect them! If you've questions I've answers.



I'll try and remember but hopefully the day never comes I need those answers!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 21, 2020

Also, jobs like 'STI specialist' make me realize how boring my career choices have been ... I could've been the next Indiana Jones or Blathers, but instead I'm just a programmer.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 21, 2020)

Mick said:


> That's why I don't live alone on my island. Sometimes you just need some help!





Tinkeringbell said:


> Have someone else make notes?


It’s hard to find help when most of the Fae here don’t like wild children


----------



## Chris (Sep 21, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Have someone else make notes?
> 
> 
> I'll try and remember but hopefully the day never comes I need those answers!
> ...


Oh dear, I wish my job title was that cool! I was an R&D Scientist.


----------



## Mick (Sep 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I love biology. It's why I decided to go back to school and do a second degree. 100% worth it.



I would definitely not be going back to school.  But I agree, it's fascinating.



Tinkeringbell said:


> Also, jobs like 'STI specialist' make me realize how boring my career choices have been ... I could've been the next Indiana Jones or Blathers, but instead I'm just a programmer.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 21, 2020)

Mick said:


> I would definitely not be going back to school.  But I agree, it's fascinating.


I mean, as an Indiana Jones I'd be doing the same...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 21, 2020)

Environmental systems is cool when I’m learning things related to biology, geology and geography. Physics and math, on the other hand...


----------



## Chris (Sep 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Environmental systems is cool when I’m learning things related to biology, geology and geography. Physics and math, on the other hand...


Physics sounds terrifying. But bless people who understand it, because I resort to two people with a good working knowledge of physics (both are engineers) when biochem is making my brain hurt.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Environmental systems is cool when I’m learning things related to biology, geology and geography. Physics and math, on the other hand...



I did ecology and a bit of paleoecology in university, does that count?


----------



## Mick (Sep 21, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> I mean, as an Indiana Jones I'd be doing the same...



Yes, but you'd probably also be fighting socialist germans or communist russians over ancient cursed artefacts  



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Environmental systems is cool when I’m learning things related to biology, geology and geography. Physics and math, on the other hand...



There is a surprising amount of math and physics in biology. D: I like all three though


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 21, 2020)

Mick said:


> Yes, but you'd probably also be fighting socialist germans or communist russians over ancient cursed artefacts


Why are you sounding like that's a downside?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 21, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> I did ecology and a bit of paleoecology in university, does that count?


I need to get to ecology eventually (getting tough yucky stuff out of the way first) but yes it does!


Vrisnem said:


> Physics sounds terrifying. But bless people who understand it, because I resort to two people with a good working knowledge of physics (both are engineers) when biochem is making my brain hurt.


its a bit of a nightmare. It’s basically more algebra with a cool concept as the background for the math problems.


Mick said:


> there is a surprising amount of math and physics in biology. D: I like all three though


Yeah I know but it’s still a pain. It’s good that I have a decent math mind tho


----------



## Mick (Sep 21, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Why are you sounding like that's a downside?



Can't spend money when you're dead! Also, how would you even get rich off the things you acquire? They belong in a museum


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 21, 2020)

Mick said:


> Can't spend money when you're dead! Also, how would you even get rich off the things you acquire? They belong in a museum


Museums do pay to acquire stuff, you know... I was born a few centuries late. If I was born in the 1800s I could've gone to Egypt, dug up some mummies, and sell them to be unwrapped at parties and powdered into medicine!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 21, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Museums do pay to acquire stuff, you know... I was born a few centuries late. If I was born in the 1800s I could've gone to Egypt, dug up some mummies, and sell them to be unwrapped at parties and powdered into medicine!


...urgh I know mummy brown is a thing but that doesn’t sound like a fun time


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ...urgh I know mummy brown is a thing but that doesn’t sound like a fun time


Depends on your definition of fun, I guess. If you don't know better, it might've been very fun!


----------



## Chris (Sep 21, 2020)

Mick said:


> There is a surprising amount of math and physics in biology. D: I like all three though


Please do all my math for me!



Your Local Wild Child said:


> its a bit of a nightmare. It’s basically more algebra with a cool concept as the background for the math problems.


I can't number. I just like the parts that don't involve math!


----------



## Mick (Sep 21, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Museums do pay to acquire stuff, you know... I was born a few centuries late. If I was born in the 1800s I could've gone to Egypt, dug up some mummies, and sell them to be unwrapped at parties and powdered into medicine!



Mummy reveal parties sound like such a good time.



Vrisnem said:


> Please do all my math for me!



How much math would that be?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Please do all my math for me!
> 
> 
> I can't number. I just like the parts that don't involve math!


I love taxonomy, zoology and pretty much everything relating to geology! I took a history of the earth class and I’d have to say that was my favorite class that directly pertains to my major.


----------



## Chris (Sep 21, 2020)

Mick said:


> How much math would that be?


ALL OF IT. So, lots.


----------



## Mick (Sep 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> ALL OF IT. So, lots.



I don't know if I have time for that but I can try!


----------



## Chris (Sep 21, 2020)

Mick said:


> I don't know if I have time for that but I can try!


B-b-b-b-but math is hard.


----------



## Seastar (Sep 21, 2020)

Hey, I don't like math either.


----------



## Mick (Sep 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> B-b-b-b-but math is hard.



I know. That's why it takes so much time to do. 



Seastar said:


> Hey, I don't like math either.



Unrelated but yay, I see you're on a spaceship too, now!


----------



## Chris (Sep 21, 2020)

Mick said:


> I know. That's why it takes so much time to do.


Help me pls.


----------



## Mick (Sep 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Help me pls.



Alright, give me some numbers then?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 21, 2020)

Math makes my head hot so I was hoping to avoid it. Instead I’m completely surrounded by math


----------



## Chris (Sep 21, 2020)

Mick said:


> Alright, give me some numbers then?


My next course starts October 4th. Expect lots of messages then!


----------



## Seastar (Sep 21, 2020)

Mick said:


> Unrelated but yay, I see you're on a spaceship too, now!


Oh, right... That's a spaceship. 
heheh... Let's pretend the Inkling got locked in a box or something.


----------



## Mick (Sep 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> My next course starts October 4th. Expect lots of messages then!



I'll be ready! I hope.



Seastar said:


> Oh, right... That's a spaceship.
> heheh... Let's pretend the Inkling got locked in a box or something.



It is.  I should really play that game again at some point. I think I stopped halfway through the death wish challenges. They were fun!


----------



## Seastar (Sep 21, 2020)

Mick said:


> It is.  I should really play that game again at some point. I think I stopped halfway through the death wish challenges. They were fun!


Ah, I'm too terrible at it to do the death wishes. I did a second play through as Bow Kid, though.


----------



## Chris (Sep 21, 2020)

Mick said:


> I'll be ready! I hope.



You will regret showing interest!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 21, 2020)

fun fact: deer run into a lot of things


----------



## Mick (Sep 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Ah, I'm too terrible at it to do the death wishes. I did a second play through as Bow Kid, though.



I think I stopped before Bow Kid was added. Or maybe I decided to have a go at death wish first? Which was going pretty well. I definitely did spend quite a bit of time staring at the peace and tranquility screens though.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I haven't touched animal crossing since like..2 weeks ago.


Damn, and you said you wouldn't get burnt out haha


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 21, 2020)

Meraki said:


> Damn, and you said you wouldn't get burnt out haha


I have class and work Abri I can't just spend hours of my life playing acnh anymore


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 21, 2020)

Ive got to reforest Evwirt but I’ve been busy with other stuff lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 21, 2020)

I have ideas n such for my island but..I just don't have the time anymore


----------



## Seastar (Sep 21, 2020)

I'm just focusing on..
- waiting for Keaton to ask about moving
- trying to get Kid Cat to give me his picture
- looking for two specific items at Able Sisters


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 21, 2020)

I can afford a name change but like..nah I won't do it


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I can afford a name change but like..nah I won't do it


why


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 21, 2020)

Meraki said:


> why


Cause capitalizing the s in star isn't worth 1.5k bells


----------



## Chris (Sep 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Cause capitalizing the s in star isn't worth 1.5k bells


I agree with you on this. No one besides you cares about this. Save it for something else.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I agree with you on this. No one besides you cares about this. Save it for something else.


You'd be surprised how much it bothers @Ametsa Izarra


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 21, 2020)

I need fully grown bamboo now so I expect to not see a bamboo island now


----------



## Chris (Sep 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I need fully grown bamboo now so I expect to not see a bamboo island now


Can you dig it up from another player's island with best friend status? If so come over to mine tomorrow and you can have some of mine.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Can you dig it up from another player's island with best friend status? If so come over to mine tomorrow and you can have some of mine.


Yes you can!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 21, 2020

Dang 3.2k tbt I never thought I'd see that-


----------



## Mick (Sep 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Cause capitalizing the s in star isn't worth 1.5k bells



It's only 1.2k bells though? Such a steal


----------



## Clock (Sep 21, 2020)

Hello i return


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 21, 2020)

Let me see cuz unlike the lilies of the valley (which requires like 3-4 weeks to pop up in the amounts I needed) it shouldn’t take too long for me to find bamboo. I’ve got enough tickets to sustain a hunt.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 21, 2020)

Mick said:


> It's only 1.2k bells though? Such a steal


I'm not wasting my tbt to do that- I'm not that stupid and a grammar nazi. I sold my star fragments tho. I got tired of the colors

	Post automatically merged: Sep 21, 2020

My knee is bleeding but I'm not gonna fix it.


----------



## Clock (Sep 21, 2020)

Idk if I should sell the extra blue frag or keep it for a lineup


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> My knee is bleeding but I'm not gonna fix it.


Not even a bandage?


----------



## Chris (Sep 21, 2020)

If you need bamboo @Your Local Wild Child just let me know.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> If you need bamboo @Your Local Wild Child just let me know.


Funny thing: I just touched down on a bamboo island. I’m just an impatient murder deer child lol


----------



## Chris (Sep 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Funny thing: I just touched down on a bamboo island. I’m just an impatient murder deer child lol


That's so lucky!


----------



## Clock (Sep 21, 2020)

I'd clear a bamboo island sometimes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> That's so lucky!


At a 10% chance it’s not too horrible but it is a funny coincidence

	Post automatically merged: Sep 21, 2020



Clockwise said:


> I'd clear a bamboo island sometimes


I did that way back when tarantula island was a viable money-making strategy


----------



## Mick (Sep 21, 2020)

I think I made a tarantula island maybe two or three times. It took so much effort though for what you got in return... turnips or now even diving are so much quicker for cash.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 21, 2020)

Mick said:


> I think I made a tarantula island maybe two or three times. It took so much effort though for what you got in return... turnips or now even diving are so much quicker for cash.


Turnips are the easiest way; diving’s the most fun way


----------



## Clock (Sep 21, 2020)

I feel that diving is more effective for me


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Not even a bandage?


That's for whimps


----------



## Seastar (Sep 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> That's for whimps


Not wanting to get an infection makes me a wimp?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> That's for whimps


At the very least get it cleaned


----------



## Clock (Sep 21, 2020)

I rather disinfect it, than leave it alone
and put a bandaid when i need to


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You'd be surprised how much it bothers @Ametsa Izarra


I'm literally a perfectionist to the point things like this bother me 

a painting I have on my wall isn't centered directly over my bed so I just die inside when I look at it


----------



## Clock (Sep 21, 2020)

Im too much of a perfectionist when i do art on my computer


----------



## Mick (Sep 21, 2020)

If I've learned anything in the past month or so (since I seriously started trying to draw) it's that imperfections add character


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 21, 2020)

Mick said:


> If I've learned anything in the past month or so (since I seriously started trying to draw) it's that imperfections add character


I found that if I waited until I thought my art was perfect to post it I would never post


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 21, 2020)

Mick said:


> If I've learned anything in the past month or so (since I seriously started trying to draw) it's that imperfections add character


How is it you're already so good at digital art? Like bro that bear is so cute


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 21, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> I'm literally a perfectionist to the point things like this bother me
> 
> a painting I have on my wall isn't centered directly over my bed so I just die inside when I look at it


That's a rip moment. I'm still not wasting 1.2k bells to fix the s tho


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> That's a rip moment. I'm still not wasting 1.2k bells to fix the s tho


it's fine


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 21, 2020)

I sold my least favorite star fragments to achieve not being broke on tbt.


----------



## Mick (Sep 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I found that if I waited until I thought my art was perfect to post it I would never post



Exactly! It's never going to be. No matter how good you get it.



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> How is it you're already so good at digital art? Like bro that bear is so cute



I am a very visual thinker, and I have a lot of experience with image editing programs from before I started to draw so I knew how to work with masks, layers, colour adjusters and all kinds of tools. But most of all I spent like 12+ hours on that bear, trying over and over to get it juuust right


----------



## Clock (Sep 21, 2020)

Thats pretty neat.
How many layers was it to make the bear though?
Just curious


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 21, 2020)

Mick said:


> Exactly! It's never going to be. No matter how good you get it.
> 
> 
> 
> I am a very visual thinker, and I have a lot of experience with image editing programs from before I started to draw so I knew how to work with masks, layers, colour adjusters and all kinds of tools. But most of all I spent like 12+ hours on that bear, trying over and over to get it juuust right


That’s why you’re so good with digital art! I’ve only been on and off for a couple years and only really know the basics lol


----------



## Mick (Sep 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Thats pretty neat.
> How many layers was it to make the bear though?
> Just curious



Not that many, actually! I usually draw in a new layer. For example, if I were to add a third ear to my bear now, I'd draw that in a new layer until I am satisfied and then merge it onto the other bear lines. I must have drawn on 100+ layers in the process, but the end result shows only 15 of them.



Spoiler: La&yers


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 21, 2020)

I just ate egg rolls and mmmmm
does anyone else like egg rolls?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 21, 2020)

Meraki said:


> I just ate egg rolls and mmmmm
> does anyone else like egg rolls?


I love egg rolls especially with sweet and sour sauce!


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I love egg rolls especially with sweet and sour sauce!


I eat them without sauce but I love sweet and sour sauce so that sounds interesting


----------



## Mick (Sep 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That’s why you’re so good with digital art! I’ve only been on and off for a couple years and only really know the basics lol



Trust me I am still having trouble with the drawing part, which is why I took so many hours. You should have seen the initial sketches. Actually, hold on:





Keep in mind, there were several iterations before and between these three steps as well! It took me a looong time to get it right. 

A trick I learned from image editing that really helped was having a second view of the image open, but much smaller, since I was drawing it at 1200x1200 pixels but the avatars on the forum are only 150x150. This way I could see exactly what I was doing, and if it was going to look alright at its final resolution (and even on the lunar haze background). Like this:


Spoiler


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 21, 2020)

Mick said:


> Trust me I am still having trouble with the drawing part, which is why I took so many hours. You should have seen the initial sketches. Actually, hold on:
> 
> View attachment 321415
> 
> ...


Gimmie art skills. I lack in them


----------



## Mick (Sep 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Gimmie art skills. I lack in them



I would, but I'm afraid I can only share my process. Unfortunately, the skills you will have to work on yourself.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 21, 2020)

Mick said:


> Trust me I am still having trouble with the drawing part, which is why I took so many hours. You should have seen the initial sketches. Actually, hold on:
> 
> View attachment 321415
> 
> ...


At least ya know more advanced techniques! The most advanced thing I know is smudging lol


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 21, 2020)

the most advanced art thing i know how to do is-
actually nothing I gave up on those dreams a short while ago because I find that I love music more than drawing


----------



## Mick (Sep 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> At least ya know more advanced techniques! The most advanced thing I know is smudging lol



Yup, years of occasionally doing photo editing helped! I suggest looking at lots of tutorials. They're all things you can learn from other people. 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 21, 2020



DinosaurDumpster said:


> the most advanced art thing i know how to do is-
> actually nothing I gave up on those dreams a short while ago because I find that I love music more than drawing



Do you play an instrument, then? That's awesome :0


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 21, 2020)

:3 Hello


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> :3 Hello


Hai! I’ve somehow gotten multiple bug bites without my knowledge. I hate it when that happens


----------



## Mick (Sep 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hai! I’ve somehow gotten multiple bug bites without my knowledge. I hate it when that happens



They didn't ask first? Wow rude


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 21, 2020)

Mick said:


> They didn't ask first? Wow rude


That’s what happens with bugs both in and out of Evwirt...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hai! I’ve somehow gotten multiple bug bites without my knowledge. I hate it when that happens


I love bug bites it means I'm making buggy friends :3


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I love bug bites it means I'm making buggy friends :3


wh a t


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 21, 2020)

I love bugs :3


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I love bugs :3


I like some like butterflies, ladybugs and dragonflies but the rest suck


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 21, 2020)

Some bugs are cool and all but I’d rather they not chomp on me


----------



## Mick (Sep 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That’s what happens with bugs both in and out of Evwirt...



This is why I have a rechargable electric fly swatter and it is one of my favourite things ever


----------



## Seastar (Sep 21, 2020)

Loving bugs is one thing.
But loving bug bites? 
Not everything is just harmless itches, you know.
_Some bug bites are poisonous and can kill you. _Certain spiders come to mind.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 21, 2020)

[





Mick said:


> This is why I have a rechargable electric fly swatter and it is one of my favourite things ever


It’s hard to charge stuff in the woods tho. I have problems getting energy for this thing!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 21, 2020)

I like playing with bugs


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 21, 2020)

Speaking of bugs...I managed to find tarantula island lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 22, 2020)

I’ve got to go to bed though...see y’all in the morning!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 22, 2020)

Do you rememba
the 21st night of Septemba


----------



## Chris (Sep 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Gimmie art skills. I lack in them


If he's handing out talent then I'm going to get in line too. 

It takes me days to draw anything. I've learned that time is the magic ingredient to make artwork look semi-decent.


----------



## Mick (Sep 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> If he's handing out talent then I'm going to get in line too.
> 
> It takes me days to draw anything. I've learned that time is the magic ingredient to make artwork look semi-decent.



You've seen the process, my secret really is time. I just keep going and going until I get it right.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 22, 2020)

Im kinda impatient with my art lol


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Im kinda impatient with my art lol


Same man


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 22, 2020)

well hello


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 22, 2020)

Good morning!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 22, 2020)

I just love how I go through several times deleting accounts I follow on instagram getting it down to 65 and instagram brings it back up to 114


----------



## Mick (Sep 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Im kinda impatient with my art lol



I am too, so I try to get past the sketching stage and add the pretty colours as soon as I can, but then I blink and 6 hours have passed


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 22, 2020)

Mick said:


> I am too, so I try to get past the sketching stage and add the pretty colours as soon as I can, but then I blink and 6 hours have passed


But the small difference between your art and mine is that yours is actually _good and won a really cool prize._


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 22, 2020)

Mick said:


> I am too, so I try to get past the sketching stage and add the pretty colours as soon as I can, but then I blink and 6 hours have passed


I just need to learn patience (and maybe not spread myself over so many crafts/arts)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 22, 2020)

are you ever self conscious about yourself appearing too self conscious that people will start paying attention to you


----------



## Seastar (Sep 22, 2020)

Good morning everyone...
How are things over here?


----------



## Chris (Sep 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> But the small difference between your art and mine is that yours is actually _good and won a really cool prize._


Not winning does not mean that your art wasn't good. We had hundreds of entries in our events and many were outstanding. One thing that really made Mick's entries stand out were his fantastic concepts. Astronaut bear is adorable and was a perfect fit for the TBTF 2020 theme; and the BOTW guardian helping an elderly lady with grocery shopping for his 'neighborly guardian' prompt was absolutely genius.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Not winning does not mean that your art wasn't good. We had hundreds of entries in our events and many were outstanding. One thing that really made Mick's entries stand out were his fantastic concepts. Astronaut bear is adorable and was a perfect fit for the TBTF 2020 theme; and the BOTW guardian helping an elderly lady with grocery shopping for his 'neighborly guardian' prompt was absolutely genius.


Funny thing; when I saw Mick’s rerolled prompt I had that exact same idea lol. I enjoyed my rerolled prompt over the initial one: I don’t know how I’d make a “slippery mosquito”


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Funny thing; when I saw Mick’s rerolled prompt I had that exact same idea lol. I enjoyed my rerolled prompt over the initial one: I don’t know how I’d make a “slippery mosquito”


Ice skating mosquito?
Icesquito?


----------



## Chris (Sep 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Funny thing; when I saw Mick’s rerolled prompt I had that exact same idea lol. I enjoyed my rerolled prompt over the initial one: I don’t know how I’d make a “slippery mosquito”


Could've drawn a mosquito struggling with ice skates!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Could've drawn a mosquito struggling with ice skates!


That does sound like a fun idea: my mind kept going to butter though lol


----------



## Mick (Sep 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Funny thing; when I saw Mick’s rerolled prompt I had that exact same idea lol. I enjoyed my rerolled prompt over the initial one: I don’t know how I’d make a “slippery mosquito”



I had an alternative idea where I would let the guardian chase off some burglars to protect the neighbourhood or something - which would have given me an excuse to draw lasers and explosions, but I decided against it because this was way funnier. 

Also. Mosquito in swimwear going down a waterslide? Front view of a mosquito sliding rapidly down a cow with a shocked expression, sparks at his feet and those speedy anime lines? Mosquito absolutely covered in grease after fixing his vaguely mosquito shaped helicopter? The possibilities are endless 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 22, 2020



Seastar said:


> Good morning everyone...
> How are things over here?



Things are well! I still want to play a hat in time every time I see your avatar


----------



## Chris (Sep 22, 2020)

But him helping the little old lady was so cute. Such a good guardian.


----------



## Mick (Sep 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> But him helping the little old lady was so cute. Such a good guardian.



Gotta help the elderly out, you know? Even if you're a few thousand years old yourself


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> But him helping the little old lady was so cute. Such a good guardian.


Guardians were originally meant for good purposes; it’s just that no one thought to install an antivirus in em


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 22, 2020)

Mick said:


> Gotta help the elderly out, you know? Even if you're a few thousand years old yourself


I'll remember that and use that against you.


----------



## Mick (Sep 22, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> I'll remember that and use that against you.



Look at this person and try to convince me she looks like you. 





Also the curve on the one side of that walker does not match the other and it has been bothering me so much


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 22, 2020)

Mick said:


> Look at this person and try to convince me she looks like you.
> View attachment 321622
> 
> Also the curve on the one side of that walker does not match the other and it has been bothering me so much



Well, depends on whether or not I believe all those comments you make about me! I do look like her if I believe you, you're only saying otherwise now because I might finally get something nice out of those comments!


----------



## Mick (Sep 22, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Well, depends on whether or not I believe all those comments you make about me! I do look like her if I believe you, you're only saying otherwise now because I might finally get something nice out of those comments!



I have called you many things but an old lady is not one of them. I think. 

Maybe I have.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 22, 2020)

Mick said:


> Look at this person and try to convince me she looks like you.
> View attachment 321622
> 
> Also the curve on the one side of that walker does not match the other and it has been bothering me so much


Oy I have those all the time when I complete a work. It’s like I feel like something’s off no matter what I do


----------



## Mick (Sep 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oy I have those all the time when I complete a work. It’s like I feel like something’s off no matter what I do



These are the sort of things I'd usually spend hours on just to tracking them down and fix them. This one somehow made it into the final drawing, I guess because of the deadline.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 22, 2020)

Hello again :3

	Post automatically merged: Sep 22, 2020

I hope we have another fair soon. I really want a animated collectible. :3 In fact I want to make one! I don't know how it's done but I have many ideas!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 22, 2020)

I just want more woodsy collectibles lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 22, 2020)

If someone could teach me how to make collectibles I'd make a ton. I have many ideas. Ooooh they should do a collectible design contest,,


----------



## Chris (Sep 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Ooooh they should do a collectible design contest,,


We have run a couple in the past, and based on those experiences we aren't keen to run more.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> We have run a couple in the past, and based on those experiences we aren't keen to run more.


uh oh, what happened?


----------



## Chris (Sep 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> uh oh, what happened?


Nothing bad. We just don't feel they're a good idea.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Nothing bad. We just don't feel they're a good idea.


But- I have many ideas-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> But- I have many ideas-


I do too. I bet a ton of peeps here do! If we have to complete for a couple slots it’s bound that a lot of us will end up disappointed


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I do too. I bet a ton of peeps here do! If we have to complete for a couple slots it’s bound that a lot of us will end up disappointed


I just want to make a animated butterfly collectible and a animated jack collectible


----------



## Chris (Sep 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> But- I have many ideas-


Sorry, but we're probably never going to host another event like this!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Sorry, but we're probably never going to host another event like this!


I'm very disappointed may I speak to the manager? Get him. Bring me your manager-


----------



## Seastar (Sep 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm very disappointed may I speak to the manager? Get him. Bring me your manager-


Are you trying to ask for Justin?


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm very disappointed may I speak to the manager? Get him. Bring me your manager-


Karen confirmed


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 22, 2020)

I will summon justin


----------



## Chris (Sep 22, 2020)

I think you mean Jeremy.


----------



## Seastar (Sep 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I think you mean Jeremy.


Ah right. Too many J's lol.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 22, 2020)

*I will summon both*


----------



## Chris (Sep 22, 2020)

Please don't bother them over silly things, they don't appreciate it!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 22, 2020)

_You dare call my problem silly? That kinda hurt ngl ;-;_


----------



## Chris (Sep 22, 2020)

Making jokes about wanting to speak to a manager would fall under something silly, yes.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 22, 2020)

They're making an Animorphs movie?


----------



## Seastar (Sep 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> They're making an Animorphs movie?


They are? Huh... I never even read the books.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> They are? Huh... I never even read the books.


I haven’t either but it’s been on my radar. I heard it’s really weird tho


----------



## Seastar (Sep 22, 2020)

Anybody else getting errors on every page load?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Anybody else getting errors on every page load?


Yup! Good to know that it’s not just me.


----------



## Clock (Sep 22, 2020)

I return


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 22, 2020)

You JUST missed the site glitching out and giving error messages


----------



## Clock (Sep 22, 2020)

I was asleep unfortunately


----------



## Seastar (Sep 22, 2020)

I'm just here trying to reach 20k posts for... reasons.


----------



## Clock (Sep 22, 2020)

I wonder what are the raffle winners


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 22, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I wonder what are the raffle winners


When are they announced?

	Post automatically merged: Sep 22, 2020

I want to edit my gachas with their pride flags,, I'm kinda happy,, my oc works with being asexual :3


----------



## Clock (Sep 22, 2020)

idk when theyre announced


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 22, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> idk when theyre announced


Oh. Well. I still have my raffle tickets in my inventory so,,


----------



## Chris (Sep 22, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I wonder what are the raffle winners


The raffle winners have been announced *here*.


----------



## Clock (Sep 22, 2020)

I saw and congrats to the winners


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 22, 2020)

I didn’t enter any raffles (nothing against them but I didn’t have the tickets for em) but it was cool seeing who won!


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 22, 2020)

Spoiler: My mom cut my hair for me :3









My hair used to be super long like down to my waist but I convinced my mom to cut it because I didn't like how long it was and it was too much work and I love the new length smmm


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 22, 2020)

Rare picture of me after a haircut 



Spoiler: Bonus sheep cuz it’s too perfect


----------



## Clock (Sep 22, 2020)

Finally finished math for a bit, but then someone will check it for me so I won't get it wrong when I submit the answer


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 22, 2020)

hhh i wanna know how won the raffles..i really hope i do..


----------



## Clock (Sep 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> hhh i wanna know how won the raffles..i really hope i do..


there's already raffle winners




__





						The Bell Tree Fair 2020: Closing Ceremony
					

After four and a half weeks The Bell Tree Fair 2020 has reached an end. The TBT Fair 2020 was our largest and most popular event in the forum’s history, drawing 510 participants between August 16th – September 17th 2020 across our fourteen events and four contests. This was our most popular...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 23, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> there's already raffle winners
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I was late whoops. :3 Dang now I really gotta work to get the fragments I need. Though..they didn't even work with my line up lol. Now my prized pink star is collecting dust in my inventory


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 23, 2020)

It’s getting late now...see y’all in the morning!


----------



## Clock (Sep 23, 2020)

I just finished drawing 2 oc's, but idk if I'll have the time to do references digitally.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 23, 2020)

Can I see the art?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 23, 2020)

I wanna go downstairs to eat some shredded cheese but I don't want to be followed by the thirteen spirits in my house.


----------



## Seastar (Sep 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I wanna go downstairs to eat some shredded cheese but I don't want to be followed by the thirteen spirits in my house.


The what in your house? Are you okay?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> The what in your house? Are you okay?


My dresser
My desk
The kids' bathroom mirror
The Landing
Youngest sister's closet
Middle sister's dresser
Parent's bathroom
Front room
Kitchen
Backyard
Playroom
Laundry room
Garage

This is just speculation but my brain likes to make me think they're there.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 23, 2020)

I know this pre write thingy isn't due until tomorrow but I feel the need to finish it now. On a brighter note I managed to make the egg prize I got work in my line up along with the star and flower. I'm changing my aesthetic again.


----------



## Seastar (Sep 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> My dresser
> My desk
> The kids' bathroom mirror
> The Landing
> ...


Hmm... When I was younger, I had a Pokemon plush vanish and then show up in my pajama drawer. I've assumed my mom did it by accident, though.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm... When I was younger, I had a Pokemon plush vanish and then show up in my pajama drawer. I've assumed my mom did it by accident, though.


The Pokemon Poltergeist


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 23, 2020)

Oh I guess I should go for a more spooky theme but I have no spooky colletectibles so. E h


----------



## Clock (Sep 23, 2020)

Ahaha I finished a reference, but its not 100% good yet...
Need to work on the other when I have time


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 23, 2020)

Good morning y’all’s! Another early day for me...


----------



## Clock (Sep 23, 2020)

I wonder what will happen when fall update will drop


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 23, 2020)

I’m hoping that the promo video predictions are correct and we’ll see an advertisement tomorrow


----------



## Antonio (Sep 23, 2020)

Notifications aren't working on this thread ;-;


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 23, 2020)

Alek said:


> Notifications aren't working on this thread ;-;


I think they work for me. That’s odd...


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m hoping that the promo video predictions are correct and we’ll see an advertisement tomorrow



Knowing a bit more about what could be coming would be nice! I've seen people range from what I'd call 'realistic expectations' to 'yeah right, no way you're going to get all that'... I wonder what it's going to be


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 23, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Knowing a bit more about what could be coming would be nice! I've seen people range from what I'd call 'realistic expectations' to 'yeah right, no way you're going to get all that'... I wonder what it's going to be


I’m just hoping that whatever spooky sets they make meshes well with a woodsy aesthetic.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 23, 2020)

Yeah, and I guess the people with pink islands hope for pink spooky stuff... 

That's another danger of building software incrementally, there's not always a way to please everyone at the same time


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 23, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Yeah, and I guess the people with pink islands hope for pink spooky stuff...
> 
> That's another danger of building software incrementally, there's not always a way to please everyone at the same time


My educated guess is that either we’re going to get a ton of pumpkin stuff (if I’m remembering correctly that’s the typical ac Halloween theme and would make sense if pumpkins are the main building material) or a stereotypical Halloween decor theme (if I’m remembering the creepy set from NL correctly). I’m sure I could make the latter work but I’m betting it’s going to skew towards the former.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 23, 2020)

I hope they surprise me... but I wouldn't be amazed if Mick was right on another thread, and we'll be getting candy (like the eggs for Easter) and furniture to craft... the mechanisms are there already, so that would be a very 'easy' way of adding more stuff.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 23, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> I hope they surprise me... but I wouldn't be amazed if Mick was right on another thread, and we'll be getting candy (like the eggs for Easter) and furniture to craft... the mechanisms are there already, so that would be a very 'easy' way of adding more stuff.


Yea, I saw mick’s guess! If it is like that (I’m not 100% sure as NL’s bunny day was like NH’s just sequestered to one day instead of TWELVE) it’ll at least get me to go fishing. If they do recycle that method it’ll be interesting how they spin the traditional themes into it’


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea, I saw mick’s guess! If it is like that (I’m not 100% sure as NL’s bunny day was like NH’s just sequestered to one day instead of TWELVE) it’ll at least get me to go fishing. If they do recycle that method it’ll be interesting how they spin the traditional themes into it’



It might actually throw me off fishing again. Right now I'm mostly only fishing when I need the new species or when I'm grinding for nook miles and have to complete a nook miles goal. But if there's going to be as much candy as there were eggs, and they don't count towards the nook miles goals... I'm out.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 23, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> It might actually throw me off fishing again. Right now I'm mostly only fishing when I need the new species or when I'm grinding for nook miles and have to complete a nook miles goal. But if there's going to be as much candy as there were eggs, and they don't count towards the nook miles goals... I'm out.


I haven’t really fished in full-force since late July. I finished the fish part of the critterpedia on Arctin and I’m kinda half-heartedly going after it on Evwirt. I find deep diving to be a lot more fun for making money and I’ve got a bunch of NMT so I don’t really need the miles.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I haven’t really fished in full-force since late July. I finished the fish part of the critterpedia on Arctin and I’m kinda half-heartedly going after it on Evwirt. I find deep diving to be a lot more fun for making money and I’ve got a bunch of NMT so I don’t really need the miles.



I have a bunch of NMT too... but after that my 'wallet' felt too empty so I went grinding them during my vacation. Also to just have something to do in the game, as I find I still like it to kill time but I also need a bit of a sense of 'achievement'. 
Right now I try to finish at least the 5 goals that give double points each day. 

I still need 2 or 3 fishes, so there's a bit to do. Diving is fun but I find it also a bit slow, plus none of the diving suits really look great on me. The problem you have with not needing miles, is one I have with money... If I want to, I can easily earn a bag of bells a day, and that's more than I can spend especially now Nook's is cycling mostly through items I already have. 

What are you spending all the money on?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 23, 2020)

mmmmmmmmm I'm a microwave


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> mmmmmmmmm I'm a microwave


mmmmmmmmm I'm having a sad mood.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 23, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> mmmmmmmmm I'm having a sad mood.


mmmmmm wanna talk about it? I'll cuddle you and give you cookies.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 23, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> mmmmmmmmm I'm having a sad mood.


why


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> mmmmmm wanna talk about it? I'll cuddle you and give you cookies.





Meraki said:


> why


mmmmmm just my daily "this is never going to happen and I'm sad about it" mood


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 23, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> mmmmmm just my daily "this is never going to happen and I'm sad about it" mood


Well with that mind set then yeah it's never going to happen. Think positive,,


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Well with that mind set then yeah it's never going to happen. Think positive,,


mmmmmmmmmm how about no


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 23, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> mmmmmmmmmm how about no


mmmmm i'm an adult you have to listen to me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> mmmmm i'm an adult you have to listen to me


mmmmmmm your not my mom


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 23, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> I have a bunch of NMT too... but after that my 'wallet' felt too empty so I went grinding them during my vacation. Also to just have something to do in the game, as I find I still like it to kill time but I also need a bit of a sense of 'achievement'.
> Right now I try to finish at least the 5 goals that give double points each day.
> 
> I still need 2 or 3 fishes, so there's a bit to do. Diving is fun but I find it also a bit slow, plus none of the diving suits really look great on me. The problem you have with not needing miles, is one I have with money... If I want to, I can easily earn a bag of bells a day, and that's more than I can spend especially now Nook's is cycling mostly through items I already have.
> ...


I tend to overpay a bit on Nookazon if they ask for bells, plus I’m keeping an eye on my able sisters for clothes for my deer. I’ve got a bunch of bells saved but nowhere near as much as a lot of people on this site lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 23, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> mmmmmmm your not my mom


okie b u t


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I tend to overpay a bit on Nookazon if they ask for bells, plus I’m keeping an eye on my able sisters for clothes for my deer. I’ve got a bunch of bells saved but nowhere near as much as a lot of people on this site lol


Ahh. Yeah I don't use Nookazon, so there's no overpaying there... I'm stingy too, I don't often buy stuff, also not clothes for villagers. I know part of the game is supposed to be about being able to gift furniture/clothes, but somehow I don't like doing so. I think it's because I have little control over where they display the furniture or whether they wear the clothes/display them?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 23, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Ahh. Yeah I don't use Nookazon, so there's no overpaying there... I'm stingy too, I don't often buy stuff, also not clothes for villagers. I know part of the game is supposed to be about being able to gift furniture/clothes, but somehow I don't like doing so. I think it's because I have little control over where they display the furniture or whether they wear the clothes/display them?


Ah, that bit doesn’t bother me too much. I like seeing them wander about in medieval gear (or whatever else I give em). I don’t give them random stuff and I don’t think I’ll do the random gift quests, though.


----------



## Chris (Sep 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> mmmmm i'm an adult you have to listen to me


Adulting Tip: if you want teenagers to listen to you, you first need to earn their respect and give them a reason to want to listen.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> okie b u t


elaborate after b u t


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 23, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Adulting Tip: if you want teenagers to listen to you, you first need to earn their respect and give them a reason to want to listen.


Such wise words sheep thx


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 23, 2020)

So...Accountant cat is having his birthday soon so he’s out of the moveout pool. That’s really good to know!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 23, 2020)

the most sad thing about the fair ending is no more sheep vris


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 23, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> the most sad thing about the fair ending is no more sheep vris


agreed


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 23, 2020)

I am the only ungulate here again lol


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 23, 2020)

my life is over
i was talking to @FrogslimeOfficial
and I said that Canada was a state


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> my life is over
> i was talking to @FrogslimeOfficial
> and I said that Canada was a state


Canada is best State cuz Nunavut has polar bear-shaped license plates


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> my life is over
> i was talking to @FrogslimeOfficial
> and I said that Canada was a state


Your dad is the state of Canada, you gambling-addicted non-existent, squirrel-ant.


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Your dad is the state of Canada, you gambling-addicted non-existent, squirrel-ant.


No


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 23, 2020)

I’m not kidding about the Nunavut license plates either. Take a look


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 23, 2020)

Bruh no nofits


----------



## oak (Sep 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m not kidding about the Nunavut license plates either. Take a lookView attachment 321875


Just popping in to say I have seen people driving with this liscense plate in my province.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 23, 2020)

oak said:


> Just popping in to say I have seen people driving with this liscense plate in my province.


That’s so cool! I only really see Ontario license plates where I’m at (mostly on semis). How close to Nunavut are you?


----------



## oak (Sep 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That’s so cool! I only really see Ontario license plates where I’m at (mostly on semis). How close to Nunavut are you?


I'm in the lower mainland of British Columbia so I don't see Nunavut liscense plates very often. I see more Yukon plates instead. Do you live in Ontario then? Unless you prefer to stay anonymous.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 23, 2020)

oak said:


> I'm in the lower mainland of British Columbia so I don't see Nunavut liscense plates very often. I see more Yukon plates instead. Do you live in Ontario then? Unless you prefer to stay anonymous.


I prefer to stay anonymous BUT I live in Midwestern US, not Canada. I’d love to visit eventually, though!


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Bruh no nofits


So I guess Alek was right?


----------



## Seastar (Sep 23, 2020)

I'm still getting notifications.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm still getting notifications.


Same here. I don’t know why it’s so spotty...


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 23, 2020)

Look, matching outfits! XD 





Oh and this one is for Mick because he loves my moustache: Look how well it goes with the flashy jacket!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 23, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Look, matching outfits! XD
> View attachment 321889
> 
> Oh and this one is for Mick because he loves my moustache: Look how well it goes with the flashy jacket!View attachment 321890


I gotta get a flashy jacket to Accountant cat...I got exact one for him lol


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I gotta get a flashy jacket to Accountant cat...I got exact one for him lol


I can nook order one for you tomorrow, then it'll be there overmorrow  Right now I've quit playing, I should be getting ready for bed.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 23, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> I can nook order one for you tomorrow, then it'll be there overmorrow  Right now I've quit playing, I should be getting ready for bed.


Oh no it’s just sitting in storage. I should’ve given it to him but I gave him something else today


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 23, 2020)

Ohh.. well go give it soon! I'm sure accountant cat would look dashing in it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 23, 2020)

Fu fu fu My lineup is coming together


----------



## Clock (Sep 23, 2020)

What are you coming up with for a lineup


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Fu fu fu My lineup is coming together


I’ve only had that feeling twice but it’s nice


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 23, 2020)

I think..if it all works out. I'll do the pink and yellow and purple fragments on top and the birthstones on the bottom.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 23, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ve only had that feeling twice but it’s nice


Yours is perfect. :3


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 23, 2020)

its 8:18 pm which means its time to shove a fourth of this chocolate bar in my mouth


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 23, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> its 8:18 pm which means its time to shove a fourth of this chocolate bar in my mouth


I do that at 11:37 pm when it’s available to me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 23, 2020)

_Ametsa requires Jögolit_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 23, 2020)

Im making cookies again tho. They’ve got chocolate in ‘em!


----------



## Clock (Sep 23, 2020)

I want to make cookies again....
But the oven acts up sometimes so we just only use the stove.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 23, 2020)

Do y’all know what no-bakes are? If you don’t mind oatmeal they don’t need the oven.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 23, 2020)

a h


----------



## Clock (Sep 23, 2020)

I know no bakes, we made a few cakes out of it...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 23, 2020)

They’re one of my favorite desserts!


----------



## Clock (Sep 23, 2020)

Perhaps I'll look for recipes on it when I do have time.


----------



## Seastar (Sep 23, 2020)

All this talk about chocolate is making my teeth hurt...
No, actually they were already hurting. I just brushed them


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 23, 2020)

No toothbrush in the woods squad

fr tho I’ve been doing a full mouth clean and while it hurts my gums a bit my mouth feels a lot cleaner


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No toothbrush in the woods squad
> 
> fr tho I’ve been doing a full mouth clean and while it hurts my gums a bit my mouth feels a lot cleaner


Brushing is important :3


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 23, 2020)

why am I making myself put my mouse on somewhere perfectly aligned every time I scroll and if its not done I have to go back and scroll again but even if I do for some reason I get frustrated or something and clench my arms in frustration

I don't know how to explain but that keeps happening and its annoying


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 23, 2020)

What the heck?

	Post automatically merged: Sep 23, 2020




 So this is a thing.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What the heck?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 23, 2020
> 
> View attachment 321971 So this is a thing.


idk and what the heck is that


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 23, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> idk and what the heck is that


You see ma'am I saw a similar Gacha comic so I made my own version with my ocs


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You see ma'am I saw a similar Gacha comic so I made my own version with my ocs


gacha is typically frowned upon for being a cringe magnet so try to be original


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 23, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> gacha is typically frowned upon for being a cringe magnet so try to be original


That's a lot better than what my irl friend told me. All she said was "Gacha accounts are looked down upon on instagram" that's it. Nothing else. :/ I do try to stay original. I mean I haven't seen too many alien x Yokai ships,, or really anything like my ocs and their back stories,, hhh thanks for the advice!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> That's a lot better than what my irl friend told me. All she said was "Gacha accounts are looked down upon on instagram" that's it. Nothing else. :/ I do try to stay original. I mean I haven't seen too many alien x Yokai ships,, or really anything like my ocs and their back stories,, hhh thanks for the advice!


Be mature because you'll most likely see toxic sad people trying to pick on what they think are little kids playing gacha


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 23, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> Be mature because you'll most likely see toxic sad people trying to pick on what they think are little kids playing gacha


Oh geez,, I hear that is a problem! I will try my best to be mature,,! Or at least as mature as I can be,,

	Post automatically merged: Sep 23, 2020

You're very helpful ^^


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh geez,, I hear that is a problem! I will try my best to be mature,,! Or at least as mature as I can be,,
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 23, 2020
> 
> You're very helpful ^^


I just despise perverts and toxic people on the internet


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Brushing is important :3


I do my best with a chewing stick


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 23, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> I just despise perverts and toxic people on the internet


Oh,, well I mean who doesn't?

	Post automatically merged: Sep 23, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I do my best with a chewing stick


Do I need to buy you a toothbrush?


----------



## Clock (Sep 23, 2020)

I should draw the other oc I made later


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Do I need to buy you a toothbrush?


The chewing stick works good enough!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> The chewing stick works good enough!


I don't know about that,,


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I don't know about that,,


My teeth aren’t really hurting so I think it’s doing it’s job


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> My teeth aren’t really hurting so I think it’s doing it’s job


I mean,, if ya say so,,


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 24, 2020)

Ok so I found a dtiys on Instagram and decided to try it out 


Spoiler: Original












Spoiler: My version


----------



## Clock (Sep 24, 2020)

Looks good so far


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Looks good so far


I'm done with it lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 24, 2020)

Meraki said:


> I'm done with it lol


And it looks really good!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 24, 2020)

Meraki said:


> Ok so I found a dtiys on Instagram and decided to try it out
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Original
> ...


Oh my god when did you get so good at art??? Wtf


----------



## Clock (Sep 24, 2020)

I feel like this year my art style changed a lot.
I remember 2017, my digital art looked bad, but this year is a big improvement


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 24, 2020)

Also Abri- what app you use? I need a new one,,


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh my god when did you get so good at art??? Wtf


idK I guess when I try hard enough i can get stuff to look really good

	Post automatically merged: Sep 24, 2020



Milky star said:


> Also Abri- what app you use? I need a new one,,


Ibis paint x lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 24, 2020)

Meraki said:


> idK I guess when I try hard enough i can get stuff to look really good
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 24, 2020
> 
> ...


Ibis paint has to a lifesaver for digital art at least to me


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 24, 2020)

Meraki said:


> idK I guess when I try hard enough i can get stuff to look really good
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 24, 2020
> 
> ...


Your art looks amazing! Hhh ibis paint keeps treating my art like crap,, I think I just have bad line art.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 24, 2020)

Also, keep in mind I did this with my _finger_
on a _tiny phone screen_


----------



## Clock (Sep 24, 2020)

I'm not good at phone digital art that much
I don't have the patience compared to using a drawing tablet.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 24, 2020)

im not sure if this’ll help but I start on paper with a mechanical pencil and take a photo for my sketch


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 24, 2020)

Meraki said:


> Also, keep in mind I did this with my _finger_
> on a _tiny phone screen_


That's the most impressive part. I have a fancy stylus and my art still looks gross. I'mma go back to my old approach and do colored sketch art. My art looks better that way hh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 24, 2020)

Also invest in a stylus; even a cheap one on a pen will improve your art by a ton!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> im not sure if this’ll help but I start on paper with a mechanical pencil and take a photo for my sketch


That's exactly what I do!


----------



## Clock (Sep 24, 2020)

I usually start on paper, then I scan it and trace it with the drawing program, so its easier


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 24, 2020)

I need to start getting acquainted with Krita lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 24, 2020)

This is now a goal. My art must be as good as this.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 24, 2020

I must learn how to line art. I don't know how. Hhh


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> View attachment 321974 This is now a goal. My art must be as good as this.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 24, 2020
> 
> I must learn how to line art. I don't know how. Hhh


Awwww ^^
Well, what I do is make a sloppy lineart in red, then trace over it neatly with black then make a new layer and trace over that with a color then color it in


----------



## Clock (Sep 24, 2020)

Well it takes practice and time to get better


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 24, 2020)

Meraki said:


> Awwww ^^
> Well, what I do is make a sloppy lineart in red, then trace over it neatly with black then make a new layer and trace over that with a color then color it in


*Screenshoots this for later* Thanks for the advice! I need to try something new,,

	Post automatically merged: Sep 24, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Well it takes practice and time to get better


Oh yes I know! I try to practice often!


----------



## Seastar (Sep 24, 2020)

I used to be really good at drawing with crayons, but... That's nothing. Who uses crayons?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I used to be really good at drawing with crayons, but... That's nothing. Who uses crayons?


Listen not everyone can draw with those. I know I can't.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 24, 2020

All I know how to do is make soft Gacha aesthetics. Bruh that's not even talent but I guess everyone likes it.


----------



## Seastar (Sep 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Listen not everyone can draw with those. I know I can't.


Well crayons are usually given to children, so I don't really feel like I have a talent anyway.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Well crayons are usually given to children, so I don't really feel like I have a talent anyway.


I can't draw well period. You're doing better than me


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I used to be really good at drawing with crayons, but... That's nothing. Who uses crayons?


Oy lots people do AMAZING art with crayons. Don’t discount the medium


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Well crayons are usually given to children, so I don't really feel like I have a talent anyway.


There's a lot of great artists out there that do things in crayon. Albeit, maybe more professional crayons, but it's more about skill than materials.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Well crayons are usually given to children, so I don't really feel like I have a talent anyway.


Children are also given colored pencils and it’s a popular medium for those who do traditional art!


----------



## Seastar (Sep 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oy lots people do AMAZING art with crayons. Don’t discount the medium





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> There's a lot of great artists out there that do things in crayon. Albeit, maybe more professional crayons, but it's more about skill than materials.


Hmm, really? I didn't know about that.
Well, where's my crayon bucket? It's been buried during the past several years.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 24, 2020)

I have a whole lot of respect for this artist (her channel is the whole reason I’ve gotten this far in art).she’s not primarily in crayon art but as you can see she can make em work!


----------



## Clock (Sep 24, 2020)

I actually do art with crayons digitally tbh
Well sometimes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I actually do art with crayons digitally tbh


My style is primarily crayon and paint inspired.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I actually do art with crayons digitally tbh
> Well sometimes


I just use whatever pen tool ibis has. Though I think I might change my style. I don't like my basic black line art..I'm not sure why I do that considering I used to do line art based on what ever colors were used in the drawing.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 24, 2020)

Honestly...my lineart was inspired by Kirby’s Dreamland 3 lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 24, 2020)

I just need to..draw something and go back to my old style. I tried something new and it ain't it chief.


----------



## Seastar (Sep 24, 2020)

The "sketchy crayon" style (I don't know what it actually is) was probably the best art style I ever tried. It was traditional only, though... which is kinda a pain for me to share.
If I find my crayons, I might try something like it again.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 24, 2020)

I’ve got to go to bed. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 24, 2020)

Good night! :3


----------



## Clock (Sep 24, 2020)

And I return for now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 24, 2020)

Good morning y’all’s! I think my moveout window starts today


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Good morning y’all’s! I think my moveout window starts today


You're moving? Are you leaving the forest?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You're moving? Are you leaving the forest?


No, one of the non-deer is leaving. I’m still stuck in the woods


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No, one of the non-deer is leaving. I’m still stuck in the woods



What's leaving? And do you already think of something to replace it?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 24, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> What's leaving? And do you already think of something to replace it?


I haven’t had any requests yet (I’m betting I’ll see who it is tomorrow) but I want Apollo or Tex to leave. I’m replacing who moves out with another deer.


----------



## Chris (Sep 24, 2020)

@Your Local Wild Child I bought candles  



Spoiler


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> @Your Local Wild Child I bought candles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Midsummers night is one of the classics! Good picks!


----------



## Chris (Sep 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Midsummers night is one of the classics! Good picks!


It's my all-time favourite scent!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It's my all-time favourite scent!


My all-time favorite sadly only ran for one year in the spring (it was called honey blossom and it was just amazing)


----------



## Antonio (Sep 24, 2020)

God I'm soo annoyed.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 24, 2020

How is everyone today?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 24, 2020)

Alek said:


> God I'm soo annoyed.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 24, 2020
> 
> How is everyone today?


I’m doing okay! I didn’t get anything really good from gulliver tho


----------



## Antonio (Sep 24, 2020)

that's sad, Gulliver is mean


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 24, 2020)

Alek said:


> God I'm soo annoyed.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 24, 2020
> 
> How is everyone today?



Ehhh. I'm a lot at once  Annoyed, nervous, tired, content, bored... depends on what I focus on  What's wrong?


----------



## Antonio (Sep 24, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Ehhh. I'm a lot at once  Annoyed, nervous, tired, content, bored... depends on what I focus on  What's wrong?


Too much going on irl, depression, and feeling belittled.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 24, 2020)

Alek said:


> Too much going on irl, depression, and feeling belittled.


Oof. Hope that last one wasn't me! Real life can suck.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 24, 2020)

Alek said:


> that's sad, Gulliver is mean


I just feel kinda dumb that I sold a nutcracker a while ago. That would be PERFECT in my gift shop now!


----------



## Antonio (Sep 24, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Oof. Hope that last one wasn't me! Real life can suck.


not you dw, ur fine

	Post automatically merged: Sep 24, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I just feel kinda dumb that I sold a nutcracker a while ago. That would be PERFECT in my gift shop now!


buy another one from nookazon


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 24, 2020)

Alek said:


> not you dw, ur fine



 Always good to know!


----------



## Antonio (Sep 24, 2020)

welcome to the chat btw, I used to be here quite often.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 24, 2020)

Alek said:


> welcome to the chat btw, I used to be here quite often.


Thanks. I'll be here more often too, just to spy on @Mick


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> @Your Local Wild Child I bought candles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yankee is great but have you ever tried Bath and Body works candles? Best things ever. My mom has like 40 of em


----------



## Chris (Sep 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yankee is great but have you ever tried Bath and Body works candles? Best things ever. My mom has like 40 of em


We don't have that brand in the UK so I've unfortunately not had the opportunity to try them. I've heard good things!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> We don't have that brand in the UK so I've unfortunately not had the opportunity to try them. I've heard good things!


Awww man you're missing out dude. These candles fill the whole house with good smells and they burn evenly not much soot,,very good candles. My mom hasn't gone back to Yankee,, I wish I could send you some 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 24, 2020

Haha I keep avoiding taking my meds


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 24, 2020)

New dtiys!


Spoiler: Original












Spoiler: My version


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 24, 2020)

White Barn looks cool and all but I think it’s a touch expensive at the moment for me (I rarely even get full Yankee candles mind you)


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 24, 2020)

Meraki said:


> New dtiys!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Original
> ...


Ah so pretty. Show me your layers of this drawing I'mma study your drawing process


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Ah so pretty. Show me your layers of this drawing I'mma study your drawing process





Started with these messy layers




Then a black outline, ended up moving it up to make the drawing taller




Black outline alone




Then I just traced over that with color


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 24, 2020)

Meraki said:


> View attachment 322062
> Started with these messy layers
> 
> View attachment 322063
> ...


Oh you actually showed me  thank you


----------



## Antonio (Sep 24, 2020)

And I thought my day couldn't get any worse...


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 24, 2020)

Alek said:


> View attachment 322077
> And I thought my day couldn't get any worse...


Any chance the poor thing got too hot? That's the only troubleshooting thing I can think of without more details ... I hope whoever you mailed is an understanding person, someone that understands these things can happen these days!


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh you actually showed me  thank you


No problem ^^


----------



## Mick (Sep 24, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Thanks. I'll be here more often too, just to spy on @Mick



Get a hobby. Otherwise, I'll just leave and you'll have nothing to spy on.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 24, 2020)

Mick said:


> Get a hobby. Otherwise, I'll just leave and you'll have nothing to spy on.


No don’t leave! I’ll be a lonely wild child if you do!


----------



## Chris (Sep 24, 2020)

Mick said:


> Get a hobby. Otherwise, I'll just leave and you'll have nothing to spy on.


Leaving is not allowed.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 24, 2020)

Mick said:


> Get a hobby. Otherwise, I'll just leave and you'll have nothing to spy on.


I have hobbies... Or don't you want an inferior Hornsby anymore?


----------



## Mick (Sep 24, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> I have hobbies... Or don't you want an inferior Hornsby anymore?



Inferior Hornsby is nice but so is being able to post without being stalked.  



Vrisnem said:


> Leaving is not allowed.



Oh that is not stopping me, watch


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 24, 2020)

Mick said:


> Inferior Hornsby is nice but so is being able to post without being stalked.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that is not stopping me, watch


Please don’t I’ll be a sad murder deer


----------



## Chris (Sep 24, 2020)

Mick said:


> Oh that is not stopping me, watch


No. Bad astronaut bear. I will take away the keys to your rocket.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> No. Bad astronaut bear. I will take away the keys to your rocket.


Due to the nature of my surroundings I’m kinda rooted to one place so you don’t have to worry about me wandering off


----------



## Chris (Sep 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Due to the nature of my surroundings I’m kinda rooted to one place so you don’t have to worry about me wandering off


At least there is one well-behaved wild child!


----------



## Mairmalade (Sep 24, 2020)

I'll leave this here in case you need it* @Vrisnem *


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> At least there is one well-behaved wild child!


Yea...well-behaved...not trapped by the forest


----------



## Chris (Sep 24, 2020)

Mairmalade said:


> I'll leave this here in case you need it* @Vrisnem *
> 
> View attachment 322121


Perfect, thank you! Love ewe.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 24, 2020)

I will say the fresh spring (fall?) air is nice now


----------



## Clock (Sep 24, 2020)

And October is almost here


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 24, 2020)

October IS almost here...apparently for me that means cherry blossoms


----------



## Clock (Sep 24, 2020)

Well at least no Zipper lol compared to north hem


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 24, 2020)

A Doppio sticker to protect you against anything


----------



## Mick (Sep 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> No. Bad astronaut bear. I will take away the keys to your rocket.



That's alright, we can build a new one!



Mairmalade said:


> I'll leave this here in case you need it* @Vrisnem *
> 
> View attachment 322121



...I think this is even more reason to run.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 24, 2020)

Mick said:


> That's alright, we can build a new one!
> ...I think this is even more reason to run.


...Yea, I saw the cage. At least the forest is nice and open-ish


----------



## Antonio (Sep 24, 2020)

I feel so much better now


----------



## Mairmalade (Sep 24, 2020)

Mick said:


> ...I think this is even more reason to run.


It's for pine cone safekeeping (probably). 

Community stash.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 24, 2020)

Mairmalade said:


> It's for pine cone safekeeping (probably).
> 
> Community stash.


You guys keep pinecones?


----------



## Mick (Sep 24, 2020)

Mairmalade said:


> It's for pine cone safekeeping (probably).
> 
> Community stash.



I am not entirely sure whether I believe you. But I have 8 stacks and a bit right now (262 total). There will be many more once I get my crafting achievements. I'm willing to share!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 24, 2020)

Mairmalade said:


> It's for pine cone safekeeping (probably).
> 
> Community stash.


Evwirt has banks for that we don’t need suspicious wild child sized cages

	Post automatically merged: Sep 24, 2020



Mick said:


> I am not entirely sure whether I believe you. But I have 8 stacks and a bit right now (262 total). There will be many more once I get my crafting achievements. I'm willing to share!


You are very affluent by Evwirt’s standards!


----------



## Mick (Sep 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Evwirt has banks for that we don’t need suspicious wild child sized cages
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 24, 2020
> 
> ...



Good point, why do we need suspiciously sized cages for acorns? What are we protecting them from? Because I have many of them and if I need to defend them I'd like to know!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 24, 2020)

Mick said:


> Good point, why do we need suspiciously sized cages for acorns? What are we protecting them from? Because I have many of them and if I need to defend them I'd like to know!


Well, be sure that you have no garden gnomes in the same storage as your pine cones/acorns. Most of them are trustworthy but then again you wouldn’t let a random person have free access to your bank account


----------



## Mick (Sep 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Well, be sure that you have no garden gnomes in the same storage as your pine cones/acorns. Most of them are trustworthy but then again you wouldn’t let a random person have free access to your bank account



There's a single gnome on my island. He's hiding behind a tree in a forested patch near the entrance and I always forget he's even there! I don't think I have to worry about him though


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 24, 2020)

Mick said:


> There's a single gnome on my island. He's hiding behind a tree in a forested patch near the entrance and I always forget he's even there! I don't think I have to worry about him though


Just so long as he’s not in your storage you should be safe.

I know the lodge has a couple gnomes and they’re always missing a pinecone or acorn every once in a while


----------



## Mick (Sep 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Just so long as he’s not in your storage you should be safe.
> 
> I know the lodge has a couple gnomes and they’re always missing a pinecone or acorn every once in a while



What if I just pay him every now and then? I can certainly miss the acorns and pine cones, might as well make a friend


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 24, 2020)

Ack I have Hiccups


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 24, 2020)

Mick said:


> What if I just pay him every now and then? I can certainly miss the acorns and pine cones, might as well make a friend


That sounds like an excellent idea! The gnomes have gotten me really cool stuff for pine cones/acorns: it’s why I have a hammock!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 24, 2020)

is there a competition to be the last one with the tbt fair theme?

mick is winning


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 24, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> is there a competition to be the last one with the tbt fair theme?
> 
> mick is winning


I made a rebound lol


----------



## Mick (Sep 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Ack I have Hiccups



I hate hiccups. Get them way too often. Hope they passed by now for you though.  



Ametsa Izarra said:


> is there a competition to be the last one with the tbt fair theme?
> 
> mick is winning



I would change it, but. _Space_. This theme was a goal for me before the fair even started.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 24, 2020)

Mick said:


> I hate hiccups. Get them way too often. Hope they passed by now for you though.
> 
> 
> 
> I would change it, but. _Space_. This theme was a goal for me before the fair even started.


And bear because of Evwirtian popsicles (maybe)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 24, 2020)

what percentage of evwirtian food is cursed?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 24, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> what percentage of evwirtian food is cursed?


70-90% is my guess


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> 70-90% is my guess


can the cursed-ness be cooked out?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 24, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> can the cursed-ness be cooked out?


Not really...it should be easy to avoid it though


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 24, 2020)

why don't you just flood the forest with holy water 

@Meraki can help with that


----------



## Mick (Sep 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> And bear because of Evwirtian popsicles (maybe)



Mostly because this was easier to draw and I thought it'd be cute for the fair!

Can confirm that the popsicles do make letter writing rather difficult.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 24, 2020)

why do you guys even try to eat things from evwirt


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 24, 2020)

Mick said:


> Mostly because this was easier to draw and I thought it'd be cute for the fair!
> 
> Can confirm that the popsicles do make letter writing rather difficult.


Deer are easier to draw for me too

try writing with hooves 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 24, 2020



Ametsa Izarra said:


> why do you guys even try to eat things from evwirt


I kinda have to, and Mick got a taste for Evwirtian berry popsicles I don’t blame him they’re real good


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 24, 2020)

also aren't evwirtians kind of hypocrites...

The local food is cursed so it must taste bad but they hate on you for liking pineapple on pizza


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 24, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> also aren't evwirtians kind of hypocrites...
> 
> The local food is cursed so it must taste bad but they hate on you for liking pineapple on pizza


Nah it’s more of the “cursed to taste TOO good so you eat a lot for the other effects to happen” type of curse


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Nah it’s more of the “cursed to taste TOO good so you eat a lot for the other effects to happen” type of curse


ah so basically cigarettes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 24, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> ah so basically cigarettes


Yea but less cancer and more transformation spells


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea but less cancer and more transformation spells


do I want to know what _evwirtian *cigarettes * do?_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 24, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> do I want to know what _evwirtian *cigarettes * do?_


Probably not. I wouldn’t smoke regardless lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Probably not. I wouldn’t smoke regardless lol


Smoking is a sign of stupidity.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 24, 2020)

My forest stew MIGHT be safe to eat tho


----------



## Mick (Sep 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Deer are easier to draw for me too
> 
> try writing with hooves
> 
> ...



Honestly it sounds about equally impossible.  I'll just dictate my letters instead.

they are so good


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 24, 2020)

Mick said:


> Honestly it sounds about equally impossible.  I'll just dictate my letters instead.
> 
> they are so good


Yea but at least bears can grasp at stuff hooves don’t have that luxury


----------



## Mick (Sep 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea but at least bears can grasp at stuff hooves don’t have that luxury



I'm just going to invest in touch screens!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 24, 2020)

Mick said:


> I'm just going to invest in touch screens!


That’s probably a good investment for you; I think I need a keyboard with keys big enough for my fingers


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 24, 2020)

Oh gosh oh gosh Erik is crafting a deer decoration


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 24, 2020)

A POTATO FLEW AROUND MY ROOM 

BEFORE YOU CAME 

E-


----------



## Clock (Sep 24, 2020)

How's anyone's day today?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> How's anyone's day today?


bad


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> How's anyone's day today?


Alright but I’ve become a touch wary of Erik now


----------



## Clock (Sep 24, 2020)

Is Erik ok?
lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Is Erik ok?
> lol


I mean it is Evwirt so I don’t think anyone is okay


----------



## oak (Sep 24, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> Smoking is a sign of stupidity.


I can confirm this, I smoked for years as a teen and I was really stupid. Learn from this old man's mistakes kids lmao


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 24, 2020)

oak said:


> I can confirm this, I smoked for years as a teen and I was really stupid. Learn from this old man's mistakes kids lmao


Glad you got out of the habit, I don't want people dying.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> How's anyone's day today?


Very good ^^


----------



## Clock (Sep 24, 2020)

Today is ok, but I feel tired after doing a math test


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 25, 2020)

I’ve got to go to bed soon so I’ll see y’all in the morning!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 25, 2020)

owo hello I'm gay as usual


----------



## Seastar (Sep 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> owo hello I'm gay as usual


Usual, you say? Hmm...


Milky star said:


> I am straight. The hecc


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 25, 2020)

am gay femboy y e s


----------



## Clock (Sep 25, 2020)

In b4 everyone shows up for a bit


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 25, 2020)

I awaken. Good morning!


----------



## Clock (Sep 25, 2020)

Welcome back


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 25, 2020)

Weekend!!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 25, 2020)

Are y’all’s ready for spooktober?


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 25, 2020)

spooktober isn't really a real-life thing here. But I'm ready to play the new animal crossing update and perhaps participate in some online stuff 
And you?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 25, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> spooktober isn't really a real-life thing here. But I'm ready to play the new animal crossing update and perhaps participate in some online stuff
> And you?


Oh it’s very much a thing in Evwirt (despite the fact that we’re going to have pretty pink cherry blossoms fluttering about for the first third of the month) so I’m hyped!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 25, 2020)

my borthday is soon


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 25, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> my borthday is soon


TIL about borthdays. Mine will be soon too!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 25, 2020)

It’s borthday and spook time soon here


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 25, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> TIL about borthdays. Mine will be soon too!


When's yours


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 25, 2020)

I’d rather not disclose that information


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 25, 2020)

Oh, okay.

I'll respect that.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 25, 2020)

I didn’t know I needed golden eyes until now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I didn’t know I needed golden eyes until now


Wait there are golden eyes?

WOAH WOAH WOAH THIS IS A GAMECHANGER


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 25, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> Wait there are golden eyes?
> 
> WOAH WOAH WOAH THIS IS A GAMECHANGER


Fall update is September 30. Have you seen the video yet?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Fall update is September 30. Have you seen the video yet?


Yep, I didn't pay much attention to the eye colors though.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 25, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> Yep, I didn't pay much attention to the eye colors though.


The eyes were what stood out to me the most! I like the pumpkin stuff and all but the customization is what’s got me the most excited!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> The eyes were what stood out to me the most! I like the pumpkin stuff and all but the customization is what’s got me the most excited!


The pumpkins stood out to me the most personally


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 25, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> The pumpkins stood out to me the most personally


I like the pumpkins don’t get me wrong. I think I prefer the base material form of them over the jack o’ lanterns tho


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 25, 2020)

Nintendo surprised with the update. It was nothing like I was thinking


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 25, 2020)

The skin and eye customization was the last thing on my mind for this update. I love it!


----------



## Mairmalade (Sep 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> The skin and eye customization was the last thing on my mind for this update. I love it!


I didn't realize we were on the same wavelength until now.   

Wasn't expecting this at all either. So many possibilities!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 25, 2020)

Mairmalade said:


> I didn't realize we were on the same wavelength until now.
> 
> Wasn't expecting this at all either. So many possibilities!


 I NEED those golden eyes for totally legitimate reasons not related to deer curses


----------



## Antonio (Sep 25, 2020)

My birthday was last month 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 25, 2020

The fact that we can have non-skin color skin is simply amazing.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 25, 2020)

That spooky  new emote reminds me of sableye's twitchy idle animation in 3d pokemon games. However for some reason not a single gif of that seems to exist.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 25, 2020)

Alek said:


> The fact that we can have non-skin color skin is simply amazing.


HOLD UP
I gotta watch this direct


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> HOLD UP
> I gotta watch this direct


I’m big-time excited for eye customization lol


----------



## Antonio (Sep 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> HOLD UP
> I gotta watch this direct


watch itttttt


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 25, 2020)

Do you people really use the face/hair customisations that much? I changed my hairstyle once since starting, because the low ponytail doesn't get hidden by hats... but other than that I don't really use it.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 25, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Do you people really use the face/hair customisations that much? I changed my hairstyle once since starting, because the low ponytail doesn't get hidden by hats... but other than that I don't really use it.


I literally only need the mirror for my ideal look. I love the semi bed head style the most! I haven’t spent miles on Evwirt for any hair styles or colors.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 25, 2020)

Heh. It's just so weird to see so many people go 'wooohooo extra choices' when I almost never use it myself. I have once answered a post about how longer hair styles would be nice, but I still wouldn't be as enthusiastic if it were added... and I doubt there are any green-skinned people roaming these forums...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 25, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Heh. It's just so weird to see so many people go 'wooohooo extra choices' when I almost never use it myself. I have once answered a post about how longer hair styles would be nice, but I still wouldn't be as enthusiastic if it were added... and I doubt there are any green-skinned people roaming these forums...


I just like golden eyes cuz that’s a thing I’ve noted in my story ideas before lol it wasn’t something on the top of my wishlist (plants are) but it’s a very pleasant surprise


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 25, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Heh. It's just so weird to see so many people go 'wooohooo extra choices' when I almost never use it myself. I have once answered a post about how longer hair styles would be nice, but I still wouldn't be as enthusiastic if it were added... and I doubt there are any green-skinned people roaming these forums...


what if you wanna cosplay as an alien


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 25, 2020)

Meraki said:


> what if you wanna cosplay as an alien


I’ve seen one person here already state they’re thinking of ways to be Shrek. I’m excited to see those memes lol


----------



## Antonio (Sep 25, 2020)

@Mairmalade are you filling in for Vrisnem or did you truly want to join this thread?


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Heh. It's just so weird to see so many people go 'wooohooo extra choices' when I almost never use it myself. I have once answered a post about how longer hair styles would be nice, but I still wouldn't be as enthusiastic if it were added... and I doubt there are any green-skinned people roaming these forums...


Relatable! Other than adding a mohawk wig (I've been wearing that since April; probably needs a wash by now  ) I've not changed anything about my rep since I originally made him.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 25, 2020)

Meraki said:


> what if you wanna cosplay as an alien


Ehh, you can already do facepaint, right? And custom costumes?... but sure, I understand people may find that fun. Doesn't mean I understand why they're *this* happy with something like this though XD But that's me.


----------



## Antonio (Sep 25, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Heh. It's just so weird to see so many people go 'wooohooo extra choices' when I almost never use it myself. I have once answered a post about how longer hair styles would be nice, but I still wouldn't be as enthusiastic if it were added... and I doubt there are any green-skinned people roaming these forums...


I am green-skinned, I can vouch.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 25, 2020)

Alek said:


> I am green-skinned, I can vouch.


As with any claim like that on the internet... I'll refuse to believe unless there's a picture  

On that note, I have some huge bruises so I'm blue and white... only need something red and I can cosplay a Dutch flag.


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2020)

@Alek once again *please stop calling me by my old username*.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 25, 2020)

Honestly Brewster’s return is about on par with customization options for me. Sure, I’m all for another building and coffee cups but honestly it would be a pleasant surprise for me at best, nothing groundbreaking


----------



## Antonio (Sep 25, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> @Alek once again *please stop calling me by my old username*.


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

I keep forgetting!!!!!!!!!!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 25, 2020

I swore I typed vris =.=


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2020)

Alek said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> I keep forgetting!!!!!!!!!!


Just type the name that appears on my posts, please and thank you!


----------



## Antonio (Sep 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Honestly Brewster’s return is about on par with customization options for me. Sure, I’m all for another building and coffee cups but honestly it would be a pleasant surprise for me at best


is brewester returning?


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Honestly Brewster’s return is about on par with customization options for me. Sure, I’m all for another building and coffee cups but honestly it would be a pleasant surprise for me at best


I only played New Leaf for a few weeks... I think the idea of Brewster was that you could make coffee and gift it to your villagers? In that case, I could get behind that returning. Perhaps getting a villager a coffee can be a smile isle goal that doesn't end up ruining interiors


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 25, 2020)

Alek said:


> is brewester returning?


Not yet but people are chomping at the bit for him to come back.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 25, 2020



Tinkeringbell said:


> I only played New Leaf for a few weeks... I think the idea of Brewster was that you could make coffee and gift it to your villagers? In that case, I could get behind that returning. Perhaps getting a villager a coffee can be a smile isle goal that doesn't end up ruining interiors


I never got to the point where you can do jobs for Brewster. I THINK you had to order coffee a set amount of times but I couldn’t remember to go visit him every day.  I wouldn’t mind that functionality but it wouldn’t be an utter game changer to me


----------



## Antonio (Sep 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Not yet but people are chomping at the bit for him to come back.


Imagine getting diys to make pumpkin spice latte ;u;


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 25, 2020)

Alek said:


> Imagine getting diys to make pumpkin spice latte ;u;


I already have a cow villager (but was planning on letting her go soon...) Perhaps I should hold on to her to get the latte part covered.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 25, 2020)

Alek said:


> Imagine getting diys to make pumpkin spice latte ;u;


I want cups of hot cocoa to put out myself...but then again I could use a coffee cup for that


----------



## Mairmalade (Sep 25, 2020)

Alek said:


> @Mairmalade are you filling in for Vrisnem or did you truly want to join this thread?


Everyone is free to participate in threads, and I enjoy dropping in occasionally to talk with my fellow dwellers. 

Maybe Brewster will make an appearance in the next fall or winter update? Coffee in hand for those cold days.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 25, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> @Alek once again *please stop calling me by my old username*.


Old name? You haven't always been Vreeses pieces? 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 25, 2020

This is gonna be weird my character is always brown with blue eyes..but I might give him a new look


----------



## Antonio (Sep 25, 2020)

Mairmalade said:


> Everyone is free to participate in threads, and I enjoy dropping in occasionally to talk with my fellow dwellers.
> 
> Maybe Brewster will make an appearance in the next fall or winter update? Coffee in hand for those cold days.


Welcome then, can I give you some tea and scones?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 25, 2020)

Mairmalade said:


> Everyone is free to participate in threads, and I enjoy dropping in occasionally to talk with my fellow dwellers.
> 
> Maybe Brewster will make an appearance in the next fall or winter update? Coffee in hand for those cold days.


Ah yes I’m looking forward to Evwirt’s best summer drink to beat the heat.

For real tho I don’t mind it being NH centric (I know it bugs some people) but I find it humorous that we get swimming in winter and (most likely) hot coffee in summer. I’m betting Brewster will return in January (a dead zone for holidays).


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 25, 2020)

I need halloween collectibles. I'mma change my aesthetic again


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ah yes I’m looking forward to Evwirt’s best summer drink to beat the heat.
> 
> For real tho I don’t mind it being NH centric (I know it bugs some people) but I find it humorous that we get swimming in winter and (most likely) hot coffee in summer. I’m betting Brewster will return in January (a dead zone for holidays).


 I'll bet on February. January 1st is New Year's Day


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 25, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> I'll bet on February. January 1st is New Year's Day


February has Valentines. It’ll be interesting to see how they deal with that holiday (if they even bother-I don’t remember any special things for valentines in previous games)


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 25, 2020)

Wait..the new eyes mean..new cosplays..I can be a real magical boy  I can even reference several of my favorite femboys and gay anime characters hold up


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> February has Valentines. It’ll be interesting to see how they deal with that holiday (if they even bother-I don’t remember any special things for valentines in previous games)


 Reschedule the wedding event?


----------



## Antonio (Sep 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I need halloween collectibles. I'mma change my aesthetic again


I have tons of Halloween collectibles, I can let you *borrow 10 of the same *if you promise to return them back after Halloween.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I need halloween collectibles. I'mma change my aesthetic again


I just got a bottle of “free soup” the other day! I’m so glad I had that spare shard lol


----------



## Antonio (Sep 25, 2020)

Not the voodoo dolls though.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 25, 2020)

Alek said:


> I have tons of Halloween collectibles, I can let you *borrow 10 of the same *if you promise to return them back after Halloween.


Really?? Are you sure?


----------



## Mairmalade (Sep 25, 2020)

Alek said:


> Welcome then, can I give you some tea and scones?


Both of these are delicious - especially blueberry scones.  


Tinkeringbell said:


> I'll bet on February. January 1st is New Year's Day


February would be fitting! Coffee dates every day.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I just got a bottle of “free soup” the other day! I’m so glad I had that spare shard lol


It looks good my guy! I want to buy a potion


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 25, 2020)

Mairmalade said:


> Both of these are delicious - especially blueberry scones.
> 
> February would be fitting! Coffee dates every day.


That actually makes sense! Kinda like how Leif was introduced with earth day.


----------



## Antonio (Sep 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Really?? Are you sure?


Yes but you have to promise to return them once Halloween ends, I have 10 red candies and 10 yellow candies.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 25, 2020)

Mairmalade said:


> February would be fitting! Coffee dates every day.


 Talking about February makes me wonder if Nintendo would just cycle through the same events once it's March again, or if they'd add to those events, or make them different/new.... (I'm afraid it'll be the first XD)


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 25, 2020)

Alek said:


> Yes but you have to promise to return them once Halloween ends, I have 10 red candies and 10 yellow candies.


Oh I'm not thief! I would return them! Let me think on it. I constantly change my line up n such ^^; I really appreciate this idea!


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2020)

Mairmalade said:


> February would be fitting! Coffee dates every day.


You'd save one of those dates for me, right?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 25, 2020)

I would be interested if we get iced drinks in the summer but Brewster has been shown to be a hot coffee purist...maybe he’s changed lol

tbh I prefer my coffee iced


----------



## Antonio (Sep 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh I'm not thief! I would return them! Let me think on it. I constantly change my line up n such ^^; I really appreciate this idea!


Ping me when you know. 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 25, 2020



> A voodoo doll collectible created by Zandy, the third place winner of The Bell Tree Spooktacular: 'Spell'ectibles Creation Contest in 2015.


*Can we bring back the Halloween collectible contest?*


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 25, 2020)

friday


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> friday


Spooky time in 5 days. Be prepared


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Spooky time in 5 days. Be prepared


hnnng spooky time


----------



## Mairmalade (Sep 25, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Talking about February makes me wonder if Nintendo would just cycle through the same events once it's March again, or if they'd add to those events, or make them different/new.... (I'm afraid it'll be the first XD)


That's a possibility. The Fishing/Bug Tourney are the same and had the same prizes too. Hope your thought towards them adding more content becomes a reality though. I'm all for tradition, but it's good to spice things up occasionally!


Vrisnem said:


> You'd save one of those dates for me, right?


Of course.   I need someone lovely in my life. ❤


----------



## Antonio (Sep 25, 2020)

Mairmalade said:


> That's a possibility. The Fishing/Bug Tourney are the same and had the same prizes too. Hope your thought towards them adding more content becomes a reality though. I'm all for tradition, but it's good to spice things up occasionally!


I feel like they will attempt to support the game much longer now due to the sales. The game itself made over a billion dollars in sales, with 22.4 million copies sold. Compare that to the 12.45 million copies sold with new leaf, the game literally has doubled!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 25, 2020)

Maybe we’ll actually get an event for September next year lol. No hate on Nintendo but it was kinda bland this month (sans the obvious start of foraging season)


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 25, 2020)

Alek said:


> I feel like they will attempt to support the game much longer now due to the sales. The game itself made over a billion dollars in sales, with 22.4 million copies sold. Compare that to the 12.45 million copies sold with new leaf, the game literally has doubled!



I'm not sure if that will automatically mean longer support. Because longer support means paying developers longer, and that means less gains once the copies stop selling...


----------



## Antonio (Sep 25, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> I'm not sure if that will automatically mean longer support. Because longer support means paying developers longer, and that means less gains once the copies stop selling...


They could include paid DLC with free updates, I mean splatoon 2 was supported for like 3 years and only sold 10 million.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 25, 2020)

I don't even know what's happening. I just need to find a spooky gifs for my aesthetic :3


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 25, 2020)

Alek said:


> They could include paid DLC with free updates, I mean splatoon 2 was supported for like 3 years and only sold 10 million.


Hmm. If enough people keep their Nintendo online to play the game, that might finance some developers as well ... I'm just a bit of a pessimist when it comes to thinking about updates after a year (since I think most -if not all- events will be developed and released then)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 25, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Hmm. If enough people keep their Nintendo online to play the game, that might finance some developers as well ... I'm just a bit of a pessimist when it comes to thinking about updates after a year (since I think most -if not all- events will be developed and released then)


I know the majority of the main events will be released in a year but I’m guessing they’ll still have decent amount of content for another year after that. I know they’re going to have Mario content in March so I’m betting that LoZ stuff will be in the next year


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 25, 2020)

Well my mood is sad..my uncle isn't doing so well... he's really so sick...and my uncle doesn't think he's not going..to make it.....


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 25, 2020)

emotions are fun

	Post automatically merged: Sep 25, 2020



Milky star said:


> Well my mood is sad..my uncle isn't doing so well... he's really so sick...and my uncle doesn't think he's not going..to make it.....


oh..


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 25, 2020)

Banner looks cool up there


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I know the majority of the main events will be released in a year but I’m guessing they’ll still have decent amount of content for another year after that. I know they’re going to have Mario content in March so I’m betting that LoZ stuff will be in the next year


Fingers crossed! I mean I hope they keep turning out fun updates... But I can't really believe it ;?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 25, 2020)

Ack. I gotta get spooky but how,,


----------



## beehumcrossing (Sep 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Well my mood is sad..my uncle isn't doing so well... he's really so sick...and my uncle doesn't think he's not going..to make it.....


Sending prayers your way, I hope he’ll be alright 
If not, I’m here to chat even though I’m a random stranger qwq

	Post automatically merged: Sep 25, 2020



Meraki said:


> Ok so I found a dtiys on Instagram and decided to try it out
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Original
> ...


i know that this is old but IT’S SO CUTE WHAT


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 25, 2020)

beehumcrossing said:


> Sending prayers your way, I hope he’ll be alright
> If not, I’m here to chat even though I’m a random stranger qwq
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 25, 2020
> ...


Ahhhh thank you :')


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 25, 2020)

beehumcrossing said:


> Sending prayers your way, I hope he’ll be alright
> If not, I’m here to chat even though I’m a random stranger qwq
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 25, 2020
> ...


I appreciate anything I can get! ^^


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Well my mood is sad..my uncle isn't doing so well... he's really so sick...and my uncle doesn't think he's not going..to make it.....


 Doesnt think he's not going to make it is rather positive  I hope that too! 

No kidding, I really hope he doesn't not make it and survive


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 25, 2020)

Opinions on frozen pizza? If you get the right type it’s good but Jack’s pizza is gross


----------



## Clock (Sep 25, 2020)

Hmm
I rather eat cooked pizza


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Hmm
> I rather eat cooked pizza


It does taste better Cooked but I’m talking about pizza you buy frozen. I’m not THAT cursed (at least I don’t think I am)


----------



## Clock (Sep 25, 2020)

I know what you mean now
Frozen pizza is still good as well


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 25, 2020)

jack’s frozen pizza tastes like cardboard and cheap tomato sauce tho


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> jack’s frozen pizza tastes like cardboard and cheap tomato sauce tho


I never even heard of that one lmao


----------



## Clock (Sep 25, 2020)

I don't think I had Jacks, but I did like Red Baron frozen pizza and Digiorno


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I don't think I had Jacks, but I did like Red Baron frozen pizza and Digiorno


I love thosee
Also wild Mike's pizza


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I don't think I had Jacks, but I did like Red Baron frozen pizza and Digiorno


Those are good brands!


----------



## Clock (Sep 25, 2020)

Never had Wild Mike's though, but it looks cool


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 25, 2020)

Meraki said:


> I love thosee
> Also wild Mike's pizza


Haven’t tried that one yet tho


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Haven’t tried that one yet tho


it's supposed to be like mega sized it's awesome


----------



## Clock (Sep 25, 2020)

I need to know who's is on the left side of the banner next to Rooney


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 25, 2020)

Same here I know @xara (that Elmo is iconic) but that other guy knew what he was doing lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 25, 2020)

Welp,, that hurts.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 25, 2020

I guess I'm single now lol :3


----------



## Clock (Sep 25, 2020)

I should come up with another lineup since I have some extra collectibles...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I should come up with another lineup since I have some extra collectibles...


Like what?


----------



## Clock (Sep 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Like what?


idk, but this is all i have


Spoiler


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Welp,, that hurts.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 25, 2020
> 
> I guess I'm single now lol :3


W H A T HAPPENED

WHAT 

DID YOU BREAK UP 

I NEED A FULL NAME AND AN ADDRESS AND ILL BE OVER WITH AN AXE IF HE BROKE UP WITH YOU


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 26, 2020)

Goood morning! Time for a bug-off


----------



## Chris (Sep 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Welp,, that hurts.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 25, 2020
> 
> I guess I'm single now lol :3



A lot of couples tend to break-up when one/both of them transitions to college. While it'll be painful right now, give it a few weeks and you'll be saying "**** him" and ready to meet someone new. 




Tinkeringbell said:


> Goood morning! Time for a bug-off



I didn't even realise that was today. That's pretty clever, given today is National Hunting and Fishing Day. 

On that note I'm taking part in a PlayStation trophy hunting event today so maybe I'll TT backwards tomorrow and do the bug-off then.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> A lot of couples tend to break-up when one/both of them transitions to college. While it'll be painful right now, give it a few weeks and you'll be saying "**** him" and ready to meet someone new.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's see... Some random internet calender tells me today is International day of the languages, European day of the neighbors, and Worldwide deaf people day over here  

I'll stick with doing bug-offs. Time travelling back isn't a bad idea!


----------



## Chris (Sep 26, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Let's see... Some random internet calender tells me today is International day of the languages, European day of the neighbors, and Worldwide deaf people day over here
> 
> I'll stick with doing bug-offs. Time travelling back isn't a bad idea!


Oh yes, that's a US one but I'm actually in Europe as well! 

I like trophies. They're tastier than bugs.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2020)

See you for some wine later


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Oh yes, that's a US one but I'm actually in Europe as well!
> 
> I like trophies. They're tastier than bugs.


I've never tried either, so ... no comment


----------



## Chris (Sep 26, 2020)

I wouldn't advise bug-eating, but trophy-licking is a winner!


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 26, 2020)

Is trophy licking even allowed in this day and age?!

I'm going to stick with chocolate as my favorite food


----------



## Clock (Sep 26, 2020)

Ever during a pandemic, I don't think I'll ever lick trophies


----------



## Chris (Sep 26, 2020)

It's better than eating bugs!


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It's better than eating bugs!


Have you ever tried a bug? So far I've only heard good recommendations from the people that have...


----------



## Clock (Sep 26, 2020)

Idk if I've eaten bugs before...
But I've made a few jokes on it from this thread


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It's better than eating bugs!







Ahhh...eheheheh...mornin’! Nice weather we’re having in Evwirt!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 26, 2020)

Hi hello :3 am happy uvu Seàn took me back he realized he's a dummy ;;


----------



## Mick (Sep 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It's better than eating bugs!



How can you be sure? Have you tried it?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 26, 2020)

Mick said:


> How can you be sure? Have you tried it?


They’re pretty good as a component in forest stew ngl


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hi hello :3 am happy uvu Seàn took me back he realized he's a dummy ;;


That's good!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 26, 2020)

^////^ We're just inseparable loser


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> ^////^ We're just inseparable loser


alright alright
don't try to tell me to leave Josuke then cause we're inseparable too


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 26, 2020)

Meraki said:


> alright alright
> don't try to tell me to leave Josuke then cause we're inseparable too


Alright fine,,, bet :3


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Alright fine,,, bet :3


Bet


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2020)

Hello, or cheers!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 26, 2020)

Hai! Cant do cheers I’ve only got river water


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hai! Cant do cheers I’ve only got river water


damn, that's a bad forest if u ain't got some wine man


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 26, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> damn, that's a bad forest if u ain't got some wine man


Evwirtian wine is a thing it’s just that it’s usually under a forest curse


----------



## Chris (Sep 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Evwirtian wine is a thing it’s just that it’s usually under a forest curse


I heard wine. Hello.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Evwirtian wine is a thing it’s just that it’s usually under a forest curse


send me a few bottles sounds good


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I heard wine. Hello.


I don’t want you to turn into a sheep again though 


sheilaa said:


> send me a few bottles sounds good


Forest curses don’t sound good


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t want you to turn into a sheep again though
> 
> Forest curses don’t sound good


sheep are awesome

sure does if it means wine

cheers!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 26, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> sheep are awesome
> 
> sure does if it means wine
> 
> cheers!


But having hooves makes it harder to type stuff out


----------



## Chris (Sep 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t want you to turn into a sheep again though



I enjoyed being a sheep. It gave off the illusion that I'm actually nice.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But having hooves makes it harder to type stuff out


i cant type anyway so


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I enjoyed being a sheep. It gave off the illusion that I'm actually nice.


I’m just going by experience that prolonged time as an ungulate is not fun


sheilaa said:


> i cant type anyway so


it makes typing even worse


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m just going by experience that prolonged time as an ungulate is not fun
> 
> it makes typing even worse


like i said i cant type so it doesn't matter


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 26, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> like i said i cant type so it doesn't matter


I’m not even sure how to procure Evwirtian wine. Currently the only source that I know of is atop of frozen counters


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m not even sure how to procure Evwirtian wine. Currently the only source that I know of is atop of frozen counters


well, get me some and we'll see.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 26, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> well, get me some and we'll see.


That could get me in trouble with the winemakers as wild children aren’t allowed near it either


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That could get me in trouble with the winemakers as wild children aren’t allowed near it either


well just wear an old man face cover mask thing idk lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 26, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> well just wear an old man face cover mask thing idk lol


Oy you REALLY want to try the cursed forest wine. I’d say that ordinary wine is just as good with the added benefit of not turning you into a woodland critter


----------



## Chris (Sep 26, 2020)

Wild children should not be tampering with wine stores.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Wild children should not be tampering with wine stores.


Yesh thank you I don’t wanna get in trouble with the winemakers for cursed wine


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 26, 2020)

Ack I'm keeping track of a boy who ran away from home,,


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Ack I'm keeping track of a boy who ran away from home,,


Who is that?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Who is that?


Well his name is Luke,, a fellow child I know on instagram,,

	Post automatically merged: Sep 26, 2020

And also well,, apparently a 12 year old has a crush on Seàn TwT


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oy you REALLY want to try the cursed forest wine. I’d say that ordinary wine is just as good with the added benefit of not turning you into a woodland critter


ehhh sounds fun gimme some


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 26, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> ehhh sounds fun gimme some


As someone with a forest curse I can assure you it really isn’t


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> As someone with a forest curse I can assure you it really isn’t


well i wouldn't know, send me


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 26, 2020)

If some just falls into my camp I’ll send you it. Trust me these guys don’t want me to take any


----------



## Chris (Sep 26, 2020)

Wild children should stick with fruit juice.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I enjoyed being a sheep. It gave off the illusion that I'm actually nice.


wdym you are nice


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Wild children should stick with fruit juice.


I DO stick to fruit juice! I prefer the non-cursed variety


----------



## Chris (Sep 26, 2020)

Meraki said:


> wdym you are nice


The sheep disguise worked!  



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I DO stick to fruit juice! I prefer the non-cursed variety


Good!


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> The sheep disguise worked!
> 
> 
> Good!


I've always thought you were nice lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 26, 2020)

I am currently catching bugs en masse


----------



## Chris (Sep 26, 2020)

Meraki said:


> I've always thought you were nice lol


Oh. Um. I'm used to people just assuming I'm mean.


----------



## Seastar (Sep 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Oh. Um. I'm used to people just assuming I'm mean.


Those are probably the rule breakers that say that.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Oh. Um. I'm used to people just assuming I'm mean.


Nah you’re pretty cool! I just don’t want ya to be stuck with hooves


----------



## Chris (Sep 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Those are probably the rule breakers that say that.


Most of my interaction with people is for mod work rather than social admittedly.  



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Nah you’re pretty cool! I just don’t want ya to be stuck with hooves


I was adorable with hooves, if I may say so myself!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Most of my interaction with people is for mod work rather than social admittedly.
> 
> 
> I was adorable with hooves, if I may say so myself!


I don’t even know how you coped with them for a month!


----------



## Chris (Sep 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t even know how you coped with them for a month!


I blame the hooves for all grammatical and spelling errors.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I blame the hooves for all grammatical and spelling errors.


I’m on mobile so I have to rely on text prediction.


----------



## Chris (Sep 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m on mobile so I have to rely on text prediction.


Predicted text does not work for me. Inserts gibberish. Also apparently it thinks I like to talk about ducks - a lot.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Predicted text does not work for me. Inserts gibberish. Also apparently it thinks I like to talk about ducks - a lot.


I can usually get it started with a letter or two and it knows what I want then


----------



## Chris (Sep 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I can usually get it started with a letter or two and it knows what I want then


Teach my phone how to read my mind, please.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Teach my phone how to read my mind, please.


It knows what ya want from a letter or two. It does need a while to learn your usual speech pattern tho


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 26, 2020)

I got two volumes of the Splatoon manga at a store here and there’s already the power of friendship being used.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 26, 2020)

Only 127 bugs to go, on average that should be 10-12 bug-offs. Then exchange around 700 points for rewards, and then sleep  No grape juice or wine for me tonight


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 26, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Only 127 bugs to go, on average that should be 10-12 bug-offs. Then exchange around 700 points for rewards, and then sleep  No grape juice or wine for me tonight


I’ve hit 300 points on Evwirt with this round! I’m being a sneaky wild child tho lol


----------



## Chris (Sep 26, 2020)

I've been focused on trophies rather than bugs. About to pour a glass of wine too and I blame this thread for it.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ve hit 300 points on Evwirt with this round! I’m being a sneaky wild child tho lol


Nice! Any plans on doing more? 
I hit 300 points this morning, then I wanted to do more because I wanted more artisanal bug cages. 
Then I saw I was very close (only 600 more bugs) to the 5k bug catching goal, so I time travelled back to this morning and now I'm doing runs of about 1 hour in between episodes of a series on computer games... I've got one more run like that to go and I'll have all 5000 bugs! XD


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 26, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Nice! Any plans on doing more?
> I hit 300 points this morning, then I wanted to do more because I wanted more artisanal bug cages.
> Then I saw I was very close (only 600 more bugs) to the 5k bug catching goal, so I time travelled back to this morning and now I'm doing runs of about 1 hour in between episodes of a series on computer games... I've got one more run like that to go and I'll have all 5000 bugs! XD


I’m doing a bunch for artisanal bug cages too (I MIGHT scatter toy centipedes around certain areas too)


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m doing a bunch for artisanal bug cages too (I MIGHT scatter toy centipedes around certain areas too)


Fingers crossed! I hope your Flick is more generous with those cages than mine... I've traded in around 500 points already and only got two


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 26, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Fingers crossed! I hope your Flick is more generous with those cages than mine... I've traded in around 500 points already and only got two


He’s extremely chintzy with artisanal bug cages...I’ve only gotten 2 myself (and one was a freebie)


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> He’s extremely chintzy with artisanal bug cages...I’ve only gotten 2 myself (and one was a freebie)



In the end, Flick was a bit more generous! This was my total haul:


Butterflies wall18Butterfly backpack15Spider doorplate14Bug aloha shirt14Toy centipede13Bug cage13Ladybug umbrella12Bug wand11Artisanal bug cage8Toy cockroach7Spider web7Ladybug rug6Termite mound5143 total


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 26, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> In the end, Flick was a bit more generous! This was my total haul:
> 
> 
> Butterflies wall18Butterfly backpack15Spider doorplate14Bug aloha shirt14Toy centipede13Bug cage13Ladybug umbrella12Bug wand11Artisanal bug cage8Toy cockroach7Spider web7Ladybug rug6Termite mound5143 total


I didn’t have as much time to do stuff so I only ended up with 3 this round. I DID get a bunch of termite mounds which I plan on using in my forest alongside a bunch of random doodads. Overall it’s a decent haul and I’m content for the next two months


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I didn’t have as much time to do stuff so I only ended up with 3 this round. I DID get a bunch of termite mounds which I plan on using in my forest alongside a bunch of random doodads. Overall it’s a decent haul and I’m content for the next two months


Well I'm at the point where I won't catch a bug again unless it's for a nook miles+ goal XD. But I got to 5000!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 26, 2020)

Also I managed to get baked flaming’ hot Cheetos and they are AMAZING


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 26, 2020)

I don't know those. But it sounds like they may be too hot. 
My teeth still hurt a little, so I didn't even snack tonight...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 26, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> I don't know those. But it sounds like they may be too hot.
> My teeth still hurt a little, so I didn't even snack tonight...


I like hot stuff so I’ve been wanting to try these for a while. I hope your teeth feel better soon!


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I like hot stuff so I’ve been wanting to try these for a while. I hope your teeth feel better soon!


So do I! Enjoy your cheetos, I'm going to sleep


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 26, 2020)

hey it's been a while


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 26, 2020)

Hai! I had an amazing burger and now my nose is itchy


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 26, 2020)

My fingers hurt from trying to learn guitar chords :, )
but i'm fine
might play some animal crossing it's been a bit since i touched it


----------



## Clock (Sep 26, 2020)

I should return to nh...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 26, 2020)

I’ve heard people are already prepping for the update so if you’re thinking of doing something special you might want to get started


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 26, 2020)

I would start decorating and moving houses and building bridges/inclines, but i'm super poor and lazy aaaaagh


----------



## Clock (Sep 26, 2020)

I feel that lol
I get lazy when decorating or cleaning my island sometimes

	Post automatically merged: Sep 26, 2020

Also I finally bought moon rug


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 26, 2020)

That moon rug is cool but IDK where to put it


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 26, 2020)

I think I bought it and put it in my ritual room underneath luna's bed


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 26, 2020)

I’m going for NH fish on Arctin right now so I can fill out some slots


----------



## Antonio (Sep 27, 2020)

Guys, I've reached 839 views!


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 27, 2020)

Alek said:


> View attachment 322727
> Guys, I've reached 839 views!


on what lol


----------



## Clock (Sep 27, 2020)

I think that's twitch


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 27, 2020)

Good morning y’all’s!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 27, 2020)

Aaaaay spare pants time!


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 322806Aaaaay spare pants time!


Woah, you're rich now!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 27, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Woah, you're rich now!


I have to wonder where these pants come from tho


----------



## Mick (Sep 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I have to wonder where these pants come from tho



Maybe accountant cat? You should sell them on Nookazon and become even richer


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 27, 2020)

Mick said:


> Maybe accountant cat? You should sell them on Nookazon and become even richer


But accountant cat doesn’t wear pants for some reason. I don’t even think it’s an Evwirt thing


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But accountant cat doesn’t wear pants for some reason. I don’t even think it’s an Evwirt thing


It's a gift from forest dwellers? Or a trap...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 27, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> It's a gift from forest dwellers? Or a trap...


They’re super cool pants either way


----------



## Mick (Sep 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But accountant cat doesn’t wear pants for some reason. I don’t even think it’s an Evwirt thing



Must be a care package from a more developed country then! Check the pockets for poorly drawn drawings and plush toys :0


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 27, 2020)

Mick said:


> Must be a care package from a more developed country then! Check the pockets for poorly drawn drawings and plush toys :0


But why are they pretorn, though? Eh, I’m not looking a gift horse in the mouth and it’s nice to have a change of clothes


----------



## Mick (Sep 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But why are they pretorn, though? Eh, I’m not looking a gift horse in the mouth and it’s nice to have a change of clothes



Maybe they got damaged in shipping?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 27, 2020)

Mick said:


> Maybe they got damaged in shipping?


Perhaps. Beggars can’t be choosers!

Sadly today my move out window is on fauna so I need to wait


----------



## Mick (Sep 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Perhaps. Beggars can’t be choosers!
> 
> Sadly today my move out window is on fauna so I need to wait



How many villagers do you still want to move out, then?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 27, 2020)

Mick said:


> How many villagers do you still want to move out, then?


Five right now: Apollo, Tex, Pierce, Audie and accountant cat. I’m going to lag a bit with Audie and lag a LOT with accountant cat (though I might try to get him to my parents’ island cuz they really like him).


----------



## Mick (Sep 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Five right now: Apollo, Tex, Pierce, Audie and accountant cat. I’m going to lag a bit with Audie and lag a LOT with accountant cat (though I might try to get him to my parents’ island cuz they really like him).



Ah, that shouldn't take too long! Those last few are always the hardest to move though. Good luck. :0

I currently don't really want anyone out... I kinda like my villagers now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 27, 2020)

Mick said:


> Ah, that shouldn't take too long! Those last few are always the hardest to move though. Good luck. :0
> 
> I currently don't really want anyone out... I kinda like my villagers now


Who do you have again? I know you have Del and Lyman but I don’t know the rest.


----------



## Mick (Sep 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Who do you have again? I know you have Del and Lyman but I don’t know the rest.



Roald (jock, blue penguin)
Aurora (normal, gray penguin)
Hornsby (lazy, blue rhino)
Leopold (smug, green maned lion)
Ursala (sisterly, dullish pink bear)
Eloise (snooty, yellow elephant)
Flora (peppy, flamingo)
Fauna (you know)

I didn't realise I have both flora and fauna on my island until just now. That's pretty funny. I should screenshot them together at some point.


----------



## Antonio (Sep 27, 2020)

Meraki said:


> on what lol


my twitch account that no one watches


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 27, 2020)

Well I'm just buying random collectibles. I want potions and purple and yellow star fragments I don't even know what to do with my line up anymore


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 27, 2020)

Mick said:


> Roald (jock, blue penguin)
> Aurora (normal, gray penguin)
> Hornsby (lazy, blue rhino)
> Leopold (smug, green maned lion)
> ...


I love that fauna is listed under “you know”. And yes you need to take a picture of the two


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2020)

Red wine good stuff


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 27, 2020)

Blondies are like cookies in brownie format and I love them


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 27, 2020)

I love any kind of sweet ooooh I'm a sucker for sweets,,


----------



## Chris (Sep 27, 2020)

I'm the opposite. Love all things savoury.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 27, 2020)

I admit I lean towards the sweet side but I like savory stuff a ton too


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 27, 2020)

*Actually I'll be honest. I'm the fattest skinny person you'll meet. I like pretty much anything. Food is like my drug*


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Actually I'll be honest. I'm the fattest skinny person you'll meet. I like pretty much anything. Food is like my drug*


how can you be fat and skinny


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 27, 2020)

Of course right now I just want anything that won’t upset my stomach or curse me


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 27, 2020)

Meraki said:


> how can you be fat and skinny


Cause I consume food like a fat*** but I'm skinny af


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Cause I consume food like a fat*** but I'm skinny af


why do you and Josuke get to have high metabolism and I'm over here getting fat from a glass of chocolate milk


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 27, 2020)

Meraki said:


> why do you and Josuke get to have high metabolism and I'm over here getting fat from a glass of chocolate milk


I don't know TwT I eat and eat and it just keeps going to my thighs and chest. It's terrible. I look oddly shaped

	Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020

Anyways I found many spooky avis

	Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020

Am I too early


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 27, 2020)

My sister made a friend who didn't know what spaghettios, Mario, or Cheetos puffs were is she even living ffs


----------



## Clock (Sep 27, 2020)

Hmmm


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 27, 2020)

Cheetos puffs are amazing but I think baked Cheetos are the best now


----------



## Clock (Sep 27, 2020)

Just noticed a few switched to Halloween avatars


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 27, 2020)

It’s a bit early for me but I’ve got a costume idea for in game and if I like it I’ll likely update my pfp to it


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Just noticed a few switched to Halloween avatars


im not gonna participate


----------



## Clock (Sep 27, 2020)

I might just participate when it gets closer to Halloween lol. Too early for me


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Just noticed a few switched to Halloween avatars


Oh yeah it's spoopy time


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 27, 2020)

I’m ready for extra spooky cherry blossoms


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 27, 2020)

SPOOKY SEASON

	Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020

Hold up I'mma blow 3.1k tbt on potions 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020



Meraki said:


> im not gonna participate


Why? Halloween is one of the best holidays ever


----------



## Chris (Sep 27, 2020)

Meraki said:


> My sister made a friend who didn't know what spaghettios, Mario, or Cheetos puffs were is she even living ffs



Could be cultural. I could only tell you what 1/3 of those things are. I'm assuming they're American.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 27, 2020)

Oh I can't wait to dress up my ocs in halloween costumes. If I was so broke I'd cosplay as Youmeko. Sean even made his among us character wear a pumpkin head and he named his pet after me 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020

 Spooky sheep pfp for vris


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 27, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Could be cultural. I could only tell you what 1/3 of those things are. I'm assuming they're American.


You need to try Cheetos puffs eventually. Spaghettios are disgusting though (that might be my bias against spaghetti but canned stuff also tends to be inferior)


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You need to try Cheetos puffs eventually. Spaghettios are disgusting though (that might be my bias against spaghetti but canned stuff also tends to be inferior)


Cheetos are nasty af though. Well the regular ones are. And spaghettios we're good when I was like 8 lmao

	Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020

@Alek I'mma take those candies owo (Just pinging them please ignore)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 27, 2020)

Hm, yes, I have the perfect idea for a Halloween theme. I'm thinking... G o r e f i e l d 
Within forum rules, of course.


----------



## Mick (Sep 27, 2020)

I have prepared my Halloween avatar and user title colour but I think it's still a bit early.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hm, yes, I have the perfect idea for a Halloween theme. I'm thinking... G o r e f i e l d
> Within forum rules, of course.


Gore is all I like which is ironic because I dress my ac character all soft. Irl though I'm all about blood!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020

*Oh wait I can finally start drawing super gorey art! Bloody yandere Mayrin finna scapel you and sever your brain stems but don't worry he poisons you so you won't feel a thing *


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> SPOOKY SEASON
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020
> 
> ...


I don't like Halloween


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 27, 2020)

Meraki said:


> I don't like Halloween


Ew. That's the grossest thing I've ever heard. Halloween is amazing. I'm sad I can't celebrate it irl


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Ew. That's the grossest thing I've ever heard. Halloween is amazing. I'm sad I can't celebrate it irl


To each their own but I don't like it so can you respect my opinion please and thank you❤


----------



## Mick (Sep 27, 2020)

Meraki said:


> I don't like Halloween



It isn't even supposed to be a thing over here in Europe where I live, hardly anyone cares about it in my country, and every time I see cheap spooky decorations hidden in a corner of some shop I die a little inside.  

A little bit of spookiness online is alright though, I guess


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 27, 2020)

also my Walmart already has Christmas stuff along with Halloween stuff w h a t


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 27, 2020)

Meraki said:


> To each their own but I don't like it so can you respect my opinion please and thank you❤


I respect it. I just don't geeeet it! Halloween is such a fun holiday! I mean free candy is the best!


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I respect it. I just don't geeeet it! Halloween is such a fun holiday! I mean free candy is the best!


cause I don't like all the things that are associated with it like witches, vampires, zombies, Jack o lanterns all that stuff
If Halloween wasn't like that and it was actually innocent I would like it but I just don't.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 27, 2020)

Funny thing is I don’t even think I’m going with a horror theme with my “costume” lol


----------



## Chris (Sep 27, 2020)

Halloween isn't celebrated here in the same way it is in the US, but each year it seems to feel more and more Americanized. I don't complain because I love Halloween-exclusive products. Being a goth at heart I stock up on spooky decor at this time of year and display it in my house year-round.


----------



## Mick (Sep 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I respect it. I just don't geeeet it! Halloween is such a fun holiday! I mean free candy is the best!



I can afford my own candy by now but we do have a local alternative to Halloween for going around the neighbourhood collecting candy, so we really don't need a second one! It's just that our version lacks the skeletons, spider webs and other such decorations I suppose.

I have seen kids trying to trick or treat here once and it's like, no, we don't have candy yet, wait for November 11th like the rest...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 27, 2020)

I’m too old to trick or treating but I have an alternative: 75% off massive bags of candy the day after


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 27, 2020)

I watched a documentary on the history of Halloween once. Pretty interesting!


----------



## Clock (Sep 27, 2020)

I should draw an icon for Halloween i think


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 27, 2020)

I’m doing a quick drawing for my Halloween pfp but I’m not going to use it until the update drops at the very earliest


----------



## Seastar (Sep 27, 2020)

If I do anything on here for Halloween, it's going to have to be cute since that's what I'm into lol.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 27, 2020)

Anyone play among us?

also halloween?

*its all about the candy on sale the day after*


----------



## Clock (Sep 27, 2020)

Yea I play among us


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 27, 2020)

when I get candy I don't eat it 

the day the candy expires I start craving it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 27, 2020)

Meraki said:


> cause I don't like all the things that are associated with it like witches, vampires, zombies, Jack o lanterns all that stuff
> If Halloween wasn't like that and it was actually innocent I would like it but I just don't.


Pfft those things are what makes Halloween Halloween! I love the witches and vampires and zombies. I was a Zombie one year,,

	Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020



Ametsa Izarra said:


> when I get candy I don't eat it
> 
> the day the candy expires I start craving it


I get such big stashes I hold onto for months! Finally my own candy stash


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 27, 2020)

I was a black angel last halloween so uhhh sorry abri


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 27, 2020)

Juli let's be cute witches together. Actually I wanna be Yumeko but for Seàn..I'll be a Neko :3

	Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020



Ametsa Izarra said:


> I was a black angel last halloween so uhhh sorry abri


 Ooooh


----------



## Clock (Sep 27, 2020)

Rip
I didn't get to participate last year.
I guess I'll just buy candy for myself this year


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Pfft those things are what makes Halloween Halloween! I love the witches and vampires and zombies. I was a Zombie one year,,
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020
> 
> ...


well then I want nothing to do with it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Juli let's be cute witches together. Actually I wanna be Yumeko but for Seàn..I'll be a Neko :3
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020
> 
> ...


sounds good to me


----------



## Clock (Sep 27, 2020)

I think this year
I'll just ask for some candy and eat it on some days, since i dont want to go out bc covid


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 27, 2020)

I suddenly love Kuromi a lot and sanrio in general lmao


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 27, 2020)

One year I even took pics with Slender man! It was awesome,, I miss fright fest at my amusement park

	Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020



Meraki said:


> I suddenly love Kuromi a lot and sanrio in general lmao


Shezy a demon ya know that right?


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> One year I even took pics with Slender man! It was awesome,, I miss fright fest at my amusement park
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020
> 
> ...


a demon? meh


----------



## Seastar (Sep 27, 2020)

You know what... I don't have a Halloween avatar lol



Meraki said:


> I suddenly love Kuromi a lot and sanrio in general lmao


Ooooh I was wondering what her name was lol. She reminds me of Pichu but goth.


----------



## Clock (Sep 27, 2020)

Reminds me of someone


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You know what... I don't have a Halloween avatar lol
> 
> 
> Ooooh I was wondering what her name was lol. She reminds me of Pichu but goth.


ok im calling her goth pichu now


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 27, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> sounds good to me


Oh yes! Witch time I'mma get my potions


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 27, 2020)

Last Halloween we got hit by a snowstorm lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 27, 2020)

One year I was chased by a guy with a chainsaw :3


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> One year I was chased by a guy with a chainsaw :3


what


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 27, 2020)

Photo of me trekking through a half mile of snowy weather to get a bubble soda circa Halloween 2019


----------



## Clock (Sep 27, 2020)

I need to improve my art so I can try to win in an art contest...
If there is another one


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 27, 2020)

I'm doing inktober for art practice!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020

Oh and I'mma start painting again. I was good at it at one point!


----------



## Clock (Sep 27, 2020)

Thats interesting, maybe i should try it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 27, 2020)

I’m probably going to be too busy for inktober as always


----------



## Seastar (Sep 27, 2020)

I'm probably just going to stay home on Halloween... like usual.


----------



## Clock (Sep 27, 2020)

-


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 27, 2020)

And crayon art. I'mma draw with the crayons I took from my grandparents's house

	Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m probably going to be too busy for inktober as always


I never follow through. My ADHD just makes me forget. Now with school I'll just see,,


----------



## Seastar (Sep 27, 2020)

I forgot to look for my crayons... I haven't seen them in years. I know they must be buried around here somewhere...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 27, 2020)

We always stay home now that we’re all too old for trick or treating. I don’t even think we’re giving out candy this year as a precaution. My sister does want to watch a Halloween movie (don’t know which tho)


----------



## Seastar (Sep 27, 2020)

Nobody even comes to our house on Halloween. (More candy for us lol)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 27, 2020)

btw abri I think the chainsaw was a rubber one lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 27, 2020)

Ack yeah I'm blowing my tbt on potions

	Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020



Ametsa Izarra said:


> btw abri I think the chainsaw was a rubber one lol


No it was real. It was very loud.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Ack yeah I'm blowing my tbt on potions
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020
> 
> ...


w h a t


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Ack yeah I'm blowing my tbt on potions
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020
> 
> ...


He chased me and my mom really far from the haunted maze. He took his job _too_ seriously. Too bad there was no blood. Ack we were in the middle for the country. We couldn't call for help :3


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> He chased me and my mom really far from the haunted maze. He took his job _too_ seriously. Too bad there was no blood. Ack we were in the middle for the country. We couldn't call for help :3


W H A T 
T H E 
H E C K


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Nobody even comes to our house on Halloween. (More candy for us lol)


Usually that’s the case and I thought it would be doubly so last year but SOMEHOW it was our most heavy trick or treating session in YEARS...I was low key disappointed


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 27, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> W H A T
> T H E
> H E C K


It was part of the haunted maze we went to but for whatever reason he chased me and my mom a lot further than anyone else. Unfortunately we were alone halfway through. Just me and mom being chased by a chainsaw dude


----------



## Clock (Sep 27, 2020)

I remember some halloween areas near target, but I've never been there to be honest...


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> It was part of the haunted maze we went to but for whatever reason he chased me and my mom a lot further than anyone else. Unfortunately we were alone halfway through. Just me and mom being chased by a chainsaw dude


what


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 27, 2020)

We have several awesome pumpkin patches around our area. I love the general ambiance but I DON’T go to anything exceptionally scary lol


----------



## Clock (Sep 27, 2020)

I went to some patches before as well...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 27, 2020)

Meraki said:


> what


It was a fun haunted attraction :3


----------



## Seastar (Sep 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> He chased me and my mom really far from the haunted maze. He took his job _too_ seriously. Too bad there was no blood. Ack we were in the middle for the country. We couldn't call for help :3





Milky star said:


> It was part of the haunted maze we went to but for whatever reason he chased me and my mom a lot further than anyone else. Unfortunately we were alone halfway through. Just me and mom being chased by a chainsaw dude


Yeah, that is... something I do not want to experience at all.


----------



## Clock (Sep 27, 2020)

My school did a haunted house and it didn't scare me that much, but they tried.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Yeah, that is... something I do not want to experience at all.


It was crazy and scary but I still prefer that over roller coasters

	Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020

Nothing has been scaring me lately though.


----------



## Clock (Sep 27, 2020)

Roller coasters aren't my thing to be honest.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 27, 2020)

Hmpt I wanted to be a Neko maid but Seàn told me no. He says it's for "safety reasons" ಠᴥಠ

	Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Roller coasters aren't my thing to be honest.


I hate heights so,


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 27, 2020)

Ah, Halloween. Last year I tripped over a Minnie Mouse vacuum to get to the door because someone had a sick-ass inkling costume.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 27, 2020)

Last year my school allowed people to dress up. As usual I was a Neko. Despite what the masses said. I wasn't cute and we had a lot of cool cosplays


----------



## Seastar (Sep 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ah, Halloween. Last year I tripped over a Minnie Mouse vacuum to get to the door because someone had a sick-ass inkling costume.


Inkling costume? How come I see literally nobody on Halloween?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 27, 2020)

A went as a pirate a ton. Maybe like 3 or 4 years. Peter Pan was one of my favorite costumes I went as.



Seastar said:


> Inkling costume? How come I see literally nobody on Halloween?


Yup! They even had a roller. They came quite late, though.


----------



## Clock (Sep 27, 2020)

I remember schools allowed to dress up in costumes...
Although in middle school, I dressed up as a normal person during halloween


----------



## Antonio (Sep 27, 2020)

_sniff sniff _


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Inkling costume? How come I see literally nobody on Halloween?


Cause your house whacc


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 27, 2020)

I’m not dressing up IRL this year but I plan on stuff for AC


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I remember schools allowed to dress up in costumes...
> Although in middle school, I dressed up as a normal person during halloween


Must have been difficult since you're quirky

	Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020

I'm only gonna do simple stuff to show Seàn,, he wants me to dress and exchange photos.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 27, 2020)

Just finished up my pfp for the Halloween season and I have to say it’s one of my better pictures


----------



## Clock (Sep 27, 2020)

I did dress up during trick or treat though, but school halloween, just didn't bother with a costume...


----------



## Antonio (Sep 27, 2020)

I'm dressing up as a cute coronavirus gurl


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Just finished up my pfp for the Halloween season and I have to say it’s one of my better pictures


Show now!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020



Alek said:


> I'm dressing up as a cute coronavirus gurl


The ****?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Show now!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020
> 
> ...


It’s a secret to everybody (until the 29th at least)


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s a secret to everybody (until the 29th at least)


Hhhhh

	Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020

I would draw a spooky pfp but I'm lazy so I'mma Gacha club my way through


----------



## Seastar (Sep 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Cause your house whacc


Nah, it's just really inconvenient, so nobody shows up.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 27, 2020)

Ngl I go to the rich people houses to get the good candy ;;


----------



## Seastar (Sep 27, 2020)

Alek said:


> I'm dressing up as a cute coronavirus gurl


A... what? W h a t


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 27, 2020)

Alek pulled a "to be continued"


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 27, 2020)

I got me a potion :3


----------



## Clock (Sep 27, 2020)

Congrats, how much was it?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Congrats, how much was it?


Thank you! It was 1.6k A lot but I mean fair since they're rare!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I got me a potion :3


Not so free soup! Be sure not to drink it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Not so free soup! Be sure not to drink it


Well see you're more loved so I ain't getting nothin for free


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Well see you're more loved so I ain't getting nothin for free


No I wouldn’t drink that soup even if it was free

plus I traded a green shard for this buddy


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No I wouldn’t drink that soup even if it was free
> 
> plus I traded a green shard for this buddy


ah 
oh well dang that's a good trade,, I'mma buy a bat potion for 1.5k. I'd love a red one but those are like mega rare ig


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> ah
> oh well dang that's a good trade,, I'mma buy a bat potion for 1.5k. I'd love a red one but those are like mega rare ig


I only needed the green one cuz it fits my theme


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 27, 2020)

I just want potions because they look cool. Though a cupcake would be nice too. I'm not really worried about this line looking good since it's temporary


----------



## Dracule (Sep 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I just want potions because they look cool. Though a cupcake would be nice too. I'm not really worried about this line looking good since it's temporary


Dang, I love the potions, but the background is too dark for me. :u


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 27, 2020)

Dracule said:


> Dang, I love the potions, but the background is too dark for me. :u


Cool username! I don't recall seeing you here before?


----------



## Dracule (Sep 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Cool username! I don't recall seeing you here before?


Oh, I almost never go to this side of the forum, LOL. I figured it’d be nice to change it up in my spare time. My old username was MorinoKirii, but I saved up TBT to change it. :3

	Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020



Dracule said:


> Oh, I almost never go to this side of the forum, LOL. I figured it’d be nice to change it up in my spare time. My old username was MorinoKirii, but I saved up TBT to change it. :3


And thank you! I love my new username much better. *-*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 28, 2020)

Dracule said:


> Dang, I love the potions, but the background is too dark for me. :u


They would look cool with your line up tho


----------



## Dracule (Sep 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> They would look cool with your line up tho


Oh really? I have been wanting the Bloodshot Potion, but it's really pricey. x_x


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 28, 2020)

The only potion I wanted was the swamp potion and I think the fair would be the only time I’d be able have something of equivalent value. The person I traded with got their lineup perfected in the trade too :3


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 28, 2020)

Dracule said:


> Oh really? I have been wanting the Bloodshot Potion, but it's really pricey. x_x


I want that one too but yeah it's super expensive so I'm sticking to swamp and bat potions


----------



## Dracule (Sep 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I want that one too but yeah it's super expensive so I'm sticking to swamp and bat potions


Haha, yeah. At least they're all pretty though. ;w;


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 28, 2020)

I’ve got to go to bed now. I will see y’all in the morning!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 28, 2020)

Dracule said:


> Haha, yeah. At least they're all pretty though. ;w;


Yes very pretty,, the purple and greens look good together,,


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 28, 2020)

ngl this makes me think of Vris


----------



## Chris (Sep 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 323047
> ngl this makes me think of Vris


Minus the part about being unhappy; spot on!


----------



## Antonio (Sep 28, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Minus the part about being unhappy; spot on!


what's your secret


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 28, 2020)

Alek said:


> what's your secret


I'd guess wine


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 28, 2020)

Morning!
So I got convinced to try drawing again 


Spoiler









How is it?
oh and thanks Abri, those layers you showed milky really helped


----------



## Chris (Sep 28, 2020)

Alek said:


> what's your secret


What do you mean?


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Morning!
> So I got convinced to try drawing again
> 
> 
> ...


omg that's so cuteee
and no problem!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Morning!
> So I got convinced to try drawing again
> 
> 
> ...


Don’t talk to me or my son ever again

awesome work btw!


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Don’t talk to me or my son ever again
> 
> awesome work btw!


LMAO AMAZING
thanks! ^^


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 28, 2020)

oh btw Rosie the only thing I see wrong with it are the shaky lines, you should try using a stabilizer if possible
Other than that it's great!


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 28, 2020)

Meraki said:


> oh btw Rosie the only thing I see wrong with it are the shaky lines, you should try using a stabilizer if possible
> Other than that it's great!


hmm yeah that's a good idea
Ibix paint x has one right? I think I'll try to download it later, thanks!


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> hmm yeah that's a good idea
> Ibix paint x has one right? I think I'll try to download it later, thanks!


Yea it does, and no problem!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 28, 2020)

Look at Abri- giving out art advice like a pro artist


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Look at Abri- giving out art advice like a pro artist


just telling what I know,, I'm not even close to being a pro lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 28, 2020)

Meraki said:


> just telling what I know,, I'm not even close to being a pro lol


Shhhh your art good 


I saved this in my gallery


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 28, 2020)

Look at my peach! Now I have all my native flowers and my native fruit in a lineup


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 28, 2020)

Nice :3 I just want more spooky stuff for my line


----------



## Mairmalade (Sep 28, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Look at my peach! Now I have all my native flowers and my native fruit in a lineup


Peachy.  Congratulations! Matching your island's native flower/fruit is a cute idea.

I'm with @Milky star on this one, though. Spooky collectibles are goals.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 28, 2020)

Mairmalade said:


> Peachy.  Congratulations! Matching your island's native flower/fruit is a cute idea.
> 
> I'm with @Milky star on this one, though. Spooky collectibles are goals.


I'm just getting into spooky season,, I like the potions n such!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 28, 2020

I just need a cupcake now..or a pumpkin collectible hmm..


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 28, 2020)

Maybe if there're any new ones to achieve, I might go for a spooky collectible. Otherwise, I don't care enough about Halloween (it's not really a thing here, like Mick said last night) to try and farm enough tbt to buy some


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 28, 2020)

Halloween is just..an american thing? And maybe japan?? Weird


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Halloween is just..an american thing? And maybe japan?? Weird


I thought it was also popular in Ireland, the UK, and Canada.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 28, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> I thought it was also popular in Ireland, the UK, and Canada.


Oh wait I think so idk where are you guys at?

	Post automatically merged: Sep 28, 2020



Milky star said:


> Oh wait I think so idk where are you guys at?


I'mma give y'all spooky season ＼(◎o◎)／


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh wait I think so idk where are you guys at?
> I'mma give y'all spooky season ＼(◎o◎)／


Not in the UK, US, Ireland or Canada


----------



## Chris (Sep 28, 2020)

They're in a magical country where I once got stuck for four hours after my flight was cancelled.


----------



## Antonio (Sep 28, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> They're in a magical country where I once got stuck for four hours after my flight was cancelled.


Sounds fun


----------



## Mick (Sep 28, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> They're in a magical country where I once got stuck for four hours after my flight was cancelled.



Lucky you, getting to spend extra time in this magical place full of... Actually that must have been pretty boring


----------



## Chris (Sep 28, 2020)

Mick said:


> Lucky you, getting to spend extra time in this magical place full of... Actually that must have been pretty boring


I passed the time playing MK8 Deluxe. Then spent the flight looking after someone else's child - and I didn't understand the language he was speaking. But he waved food and drink at me when he needed them opened.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 28, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I passed the time playing MK8 Deluxe. Then spent the flight looking after someone else's child - and I didn't understand the language he was speaking. But he waved food and drink at me when he needed them opened.


Ah yes, the universal language of children: Annoying others until they guess the right answer!


----------



## Antonio (Sep 28, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I passed the time playing MK8 Deluxe. Then spent the flight looking after someone else's child - and I didn't understand the language he was speaking. But he waved food and drink at me when he needed them opened.


That's very sweet of you though. <3


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 28, 2020)

omg Mattys on the banner


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 28, 2020)

Matty's famous


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 28, 2020)

It’s warm and bright out here; a much needed improvement over my current living arrangements


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 28, 2020)

Are we just putting random people at the top of the website. I demand to be there

	Post automatically merged: Sep 28, 2020

Well Milky does


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Are we just putting random people at the top of the website. I demand to be there
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 28, 2020
> 
> Well Milky does


You had to buy it with tickets back during the fair.

IDK if y’all’s remember this but this was the important “thing” that I did a couple weeks ago


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You had to buy it with tickets back during the fair.
> 
> IDK if y’all’s remember this but this was the important “thing” that I did a couple weeks ago


Oh. I wish I would have saw that sooner. Milky gets no shine

	Post automatically merged: Sep 28, 2020

I keep missing opportunities to be famous on here TwT


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 28, 2020)

Congratulations on getting out of Evwirt, even if just for a few days.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 28, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Congratulations on getting out of Evwirt, even if just for a few days.


It’s nice seeing sunlight now. Bioluminescence isn’t a good substitute


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 28, 2020)

Wild Child lookin pretty sus


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Wild Child lookin pretty sus


I’m just thinking up normal wild child stuff


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 28, 2020)

Milky is the imposter.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 28, 2020

Ack I'm mad I didn't blow my tickets to be on the top of the website. I spent them on stupid crap and raffles 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 28, 2020

I'mma just paint memes to get famous. I already have an idea for one :^


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 28, 2020)

I can’t believe that the last slot went untaken


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I can’t believe that the last slot went untaken


Banner fame is temporary, collectibles last forever


----------



## Antonio (Sep 28, 2020)

I feel so much pain coming from this image


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 28, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Banner fame is temporary, collectibles last forever


I got my ideal lineup even with the deficit, tho


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 28, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Banner fame is temporary, collectibles last forever


He literally has both 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 28, 2020



Alek said:


> View attachment 323136
> I feel so much pain coming from this image


Delete this

	Post automatically merged: Sep 28, 2020





	Post automatically merged: Sep 28, 2020

OwO


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I got my ideal lineup even with the deficit, tho


That's life XD Some people get everything, others nothing  
Your lineup looks great and you look great on the banner too


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 28, 2020)

I’m just glad I wasn’t going for IRL prizes; those ran out extremely fast!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 28, 2020)

I wish I had a prize


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 28, 2020)

Alek said:


> View attachment 323136
> I feel so much pain coming from this image


Hey, yeah, *what the heck*


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m just glad I wasn’t going for IRL prizes; those ran out extremely fast!


Yeah, I'm happy with what I got too: A mom's plush (I was so afraid they'd run out, but in the end almost no-one seemed to want one) and two star fragments and a badge. That's a lot, considering I wasn't around for about half of the fair (or more).


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 28, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Yeah, I'm happy with what I got too: A mom's plush (I was so afraid they'd run out, but in the end almost no-one seemed to want one) and two star fragments and a badge. That's a lot, considering I wasn't around for about half of the fair (or more).


Ngl that particular mom plush is ugly imo they should have went for the dogo one


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Ngl that particular mom plush is ugly imo they should have went for the dogo one


It is a doggo tho; it’s just not puppers (the famous one). IMO it’s cute but overshadowed by its companion plushies


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It is a doggo tho; it’s just not puppers (the famous one). IMO it’s cute but overshadowed by its companion plushies


No not puppets that one is cute but I'm talking about the pink n blue one. And roary qwq


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 28, 2020)

I haven't played enough of other AC games to really know the other plushies, I didn't even know there were other plushies. So I don't find this one ugly. I have plans to crochet one someday.


----------



## Antonio (Sep 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hey, yeah, *what the heck*


it's art


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 28, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> I haven't played enough of other AC games to really know the other plushies, I didn't even know there were other plushies. So I don't find this one ugly. I have plans to crochet one someday.


The celeste chick and sheep plushes don’t exist in-game (wish the sheep did at the very least). There’s a whole bunch of moms plush designs; a whole bunch are really good but the “Puppers” design is most popular because it has a natural palette.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 28, 2020)

What is happen


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 28, 2020)

I just wanna draw with my crayons


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 28, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> What is happen


Getting the parts I can for my Halloween costume


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 28, 2020)

I wish I could participate in Halloween


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 28, 2020)

wth is milk mother's title


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 28, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> wth is milk mother's title


Truth. And a meme I saw


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Truth. And a meme I saw


no


----------



## Clock (Sep 28, 2020)

I return


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 28, 2020)

Meraki said:


> no


Yes


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yes


daga kotowaru


----------



## Clock (Sep 28, 2020)

I should renovate my island, but I'm way too busy...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 28, 2020)

I’m finally getting to decorating something I’ve been procrastinating on lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 28, 2020)

Meraki said:


> daga kotowaru


English


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> English


how do you not know what that means


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 28, 2020)

Meraki said:


> how do you not know what that means


Do I look like Google translate?


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Do I look like Google translate?


it's a jojo reference smh

	Post automatically merged: Sep 28, 2020

it means "i refuse"


----------



## Mick (Sep 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 323119It’s warm and bright out here; a much needed improvement over my current living arrangements



I laughed.   Looking good up there!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 28, 2020)

Mick said:


> I laughed.   Looking good up there!


Peeps keep saying that I look sus now


----------



## Mick (Sep 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Peeps keep saying that I look sus now



They may be right, but then again everyone is these days. None of my friends trust each other anymore it's great


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 28, 2020)

I did a thing for a friend. I wanted to use my crayons. UvU


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 28, 2020)

Mick said:


> They may be right, but then again everyone is these days. None of my friends trust each other anymore it's great


It just looks like I made @Holla cry. IDK how to feel about it but wild child gonna wild child


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It just looks like I made @Holla cry. IDK how to feel about it but wild child gonna wild child


You made a grown woman cry? Wow. Smh


----------



## Mick (Sep 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It just looks like I made @Holla cry. IDK how to feel about it but wild child gonna wild child



You monster.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 28, 2020)

Mick said:


> You monster.


I swear I’m not doing it on purpose! Maybe it’s my scuffed-up face that’s the problem...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 28, 2020)

Smh. Wild Child? More like rude Child


----------



## Mick (Sep 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Smh. Wild Child? More like rude Child



You have to be rude sometimes as a wild child or people will think you're becoming tame. Not acceptable!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 28, 2020)

Mick said:


> You have to be rude sometimes as a wild child or people will think you're becoming tame. Not acceptable!


Plus you need a level of rudeness in these parts; there’s a lot of mean stuff out here!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 28, 2020)

Smh


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 28, 2020)

So I just dislocated my knee by plopping myself down in my recliner and I was in an ambulance for 20 minutes and I'm at the hospital rn, how are you guys? : )


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 28, 2020)

Bruh how dumb are you? Wtf are you doing. Are you okay?


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Bruh how dumb are you? Wtf are you doing. Are you okay?


very dumb stupid idiot
the doctor relocated my knee but it still hurts a lot and I can't move it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 28, 2020)

Meraki said:


> So I just dislocated my knee by plopping myself down in my recliner and I was in an ambulance for 20 minutes and I'm at the hospital rn, how are you guys? : )


Oh man that’s awful! I hope it isn’t too bad


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 28, 2020)

sad

hope your ok


----------



## Seastar (Sep 28, 2020)

Meraki said:


> So I just dislocated my knee by plopping myself down in my recliner and I was in an ambulance for 20 minutes and I'm at the hospital rn, how are you guys? : )


Wait _w h a t?_
I hope you're okay now.


----------



## Ace Marvel (Sep 28, 2020)

Did someone just escape the forest for a moment?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 28, 2020)

Ace Marvel said:


> View attachment 323195
> 
> Did someone just escape the forest for a moment?


Even forest children have to get out in the open every once in a while


----------



## Ace Marvel (Sep 28, 2020)

It looks awesome! Congrats


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 28, 2020)

Ace Marvel said:


> It looks awesome! Congrats


Thanks! I think it was worth the investment lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 28, 2020)

Meow


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 29, 2020)

_*so do ya'll play among us?*_​


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 323205
> _*so do ya'll play among us?*_​


y e s


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 29, 2020)

Meraki said:


> y e s


*you are sus because meraki has six letters and so does impostor*


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *you are sus because meraki has six letters and so does impostor*


_impostor has 8 letters
sus_


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 29, 2020)

Meraki said:


> _impostor has 8 letters
> sus_


*hmmmmmmmmmmmmm*


----------



## Clock (Sep 29, 2020)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm
I'm not sus either


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 29, 2020)

Peeps keep saying I’m sus judging from how I am up at my temporary vantage point but I’m just enjoying the fresh air


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 29, 2020)

meraki sus


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 29, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> meraki sus


no


----------



## Seastar (Sep 29, 2020)

Is the quiet Inkling suspicious?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 29, 2020)

everyone is sus


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 29, 2020)

Well I’ve got to sleep. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## Seastar (Sep 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> everyone is sus


Who is the most suspicious?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 29, 2020)

i'm the imposter

	Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020

woah that font makes the word witch look like *****

	Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020




 Oh I adopted this cat :3

	Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020



 He's very precious :3


----------



## Clock (Sep 29, 2020)

I return again for now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 29, 2020)

hm, no posts in four hours


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hm, no posts in four hours


bd is dead


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 29, 2020)

Dead all around, hm.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Dead all around, hm.


imposter musta killed the chat


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 29, 2020)

Hi hello I still don't know how to college student


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hi hello I still don't know how to college student


Eat noodles, party and get drunk. I would advise against the latter two in these times though.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 29, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Eat noodles, party and get drunk. I would advise against the latter two in these times though.


Oh I wish I could party but my boyfriend forbids me to attend any parties. That's a long private story between him and I 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020

I love when I reset my password I go to use it and it doesn't work.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020

Huh? I just got handed a cookie.


----------



## Chris (Sep 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh I wish I could party but my boyfriend forbids me to attend any parties. That's a long private story between him and I


A partner who forbids you from anything is a massive red flag in a relationship. That's something you should really address sooner than later. Something like this may seem small now but it is an early sign of a controlling and manipulative partner.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> A partner who forbids you from anything is a massive red flag in a relationship. That's something you should really address sooner than later. Something like this may seem small now but it is an early sign of a controlling and manipulative partner.


There's a good reason why. It's a safety thing. Besides my parents wouldn't let me either. It's all about safety. I'm not much of a partier anyways 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020

Now that reason why isn't tbt appropriate 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020

Bruh I wasted about an hour of my time in campus all because canvas wouldn't work. :/


----------



## Chris (Sep 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> There's a good reason why. It's a safety thing. Besides my parents wouldn't let me either. It's all about safety. I'm not much of a partier anyways
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020
> 
> Now that reason why isn't tbt appropriate


That is exactly the type of thing manipulative people say: that they are worried about you, that it's in your best interests, that they care about your safety/your health/etc. People like this will carefully craft their arguments to make you think that they're in the right so that they can get their way. 

You should go about your life how you see fit, whether or not it fits with your partner's ideals. But you should never allow someone to think that they have a right to tell you what you can or can't do, who you can or can't spend time with, etc. Anyone who does think that is someone you should runaway from - and fast. In the short-term it may not seem like a big deal, but in the long-term relationships like this will ruin your self-esteem and mental health. I'm not saying you should go to a party to throw it in his face. But you really should have a discussion and lay down a ground rule that he does not have the power to "forbid" you from doing things. If he doesn't agree then it's a bad sign.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 29, 2020)

vris is giving good advice as usual


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> That is exactly the type of thing manipulative people say: that they are worried about you, that it's in your best interests, that they care about your safety/your health/etc. People like this will carefully craft their arguments to make you think that they're in the right so that they can get their way.
> 
> You should go about your life how you see fit, whether or not it fits with your partner's ideals. But you should never allow someone to think that they have a right to tell you what you can or can't do, who you can or can't spend time with, etc. Anyone who does think that is someone you should runaway from - and fast. In the short-term it may not seem like a big deal, but in the long-term relationships like this will ruin your self-esteem and mental health. I'm not saying you should go to a party to throw it in his face. But you really should have a discussion and lay down a ground rule that he does not have the power to "forbid" you from doing things. If he doesn't agree then it's a bad sign.


Hhhhh Noooooo qwq I love him too much to let him go,,

	Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020

Well I sented my darling those words of wisdom Vris! Don't worry I cropped it,, thank you! I'll see how he reacts!


----------



## Mick (Sep 29, 2020)

I heard it is spooky season.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 29, 2020)

Mick said:


> I heard it is spooky season.


evil astronaut teddy bear


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 29, 2020)

Mick said:


> I heard it is spooky season.


Yup! I've been changing my aesthetic on any social media site I have. Someone even did a temporary trade with me so I could have the proper star in my line up!


----------



## Chris (Sep 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hhhhh Noooooo qwq I love him too much to let him go,,
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020
> 
> Well I sented my darling those words of wisdom Vris! Don't worry I cropped it,, thank you! I'll see how he reacts!


Fingers-crossed he reacts well. 



Mick said:


> I heard it is spooky season.


I want to give him the biggest cuddle.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 29, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> evil astronaut teddy bear


Hey Juli would be willing to do matching pfps with me? Or no.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hey Juli would be willing to do matching pfps with me? Or no.


for a while sure


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Fingers-crossed he reacts well.
> 
> 
> I want to give him the biggest cuddle.


If he doesn't then I'll work it out later. Besides he can't do much to you anyways

	Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020



Ametsa Izarra said:


> for a while sure


:000 I'mma find spooky gifs!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020







These aren't gifs but I'm sure Juli will love


----------



## Chris (Sep 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> If he doesn't then I'll work it out later. Besides he can't do much to you anyways


If he doesn't then I would definitely suggest you take a long, serious think about where your relationship is going. Loving someone isn't enough to make a future work with them.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> If he doesn't then I would definitely suggest you take a long, serious think about where your relationship is going. Loving someone isn't enough to make a future work with them.


qwq why you so wise why am I a baby qwq


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> If he doesn't then I'll work it out later. Besides he can't do much to you anyways
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020
> 
> ...


THANK YOU


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 29, 2020)

_Sits over here with no spooky season theme_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 29, 2020)

Meraki said:


> _Sits over here with no spooky season theme_


:C

right..


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 29, 2020)

Mick said:


> I heard it is spooky season.


Spooky bear! Imma wait to put mine up until the update drops (which is 8 pm CST).

	Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020

I do already have it as my Lock Screen tho


----------



## Chris (Sep 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> qwq why you so wise why am I a baby qwq


I've been playing the dating game for 14 years. Learned a thing or two in that time.


----------



## Mick (Sep 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Spooky bear! Imma wait to put mine up until the update drops (which is 8 pm CST).
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020
> 
> I do already have it as my Lock Screen tho



Haha, I was going to do that too but I couldn't resist anymore!


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 29, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> :C
> 
> right..


i mean kuromi has a skull on her forehead so close enough


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 29, 2020)

These are cute too Juli

	Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> I've been playing the dating game for 14 years. Learned a thing or two in that time.


That's a long time qwq


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 29, 2020)

Meraki said:


> i mean kuromi has a skull on her forehead so close enough


True

congrats you get a pass


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 29, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> True
> 
> congrats you get a pass


niiiice


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 29, 2020)

my location doesn't look edgy anymore it just looks like it fits the theme yeyeye


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 29, 2020)

Mick said:


> Haha, I was going to do that too but I couldn't resist anymore!


I think you’re usually asleep during the hours I specified. Should I put mine up early?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 29, 2020)

what to put in my sig


----------



## Chris (Sep 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> That's a long time qwq


Indeed. Kissed a lot of frogs.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 29, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> True
> 
> congrats you get a pass


Wait wait you changed your Avi hold uppp

	Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> Indeed. Kissed a lot of frogs.


Ew! Gross!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Wait wait you changed your Avi hold uppp
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020
> 
> ...


yeah I don't have any other interests and its nice so why not


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 29, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> yeah I don't have any other interests and its nice so why not


Well I changed mine :3 whatcha think?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Well I changed mine :3 whatcha think?


approved by ametsa izarra at 2:06 pm


----------



## Mick (Sep 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I think you’re usually asleep during the hours I specified. Should I put mine up early?



Do it! The earlier we put these up, the earlier we can switch to our Christmas avvies


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 29, 2020)

Fancy aesthetics? Doot doot is all I need
Actually I need something better HELP


----------



## Chris (Sep 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Ew! Gross!


Has to be done. Eventually will find my prince(ss)!



Mick said:


> Do it! The earlier we put these up, the earlier we can switch to our Christmas avvies


Putting up a Christmas avatar before December 1st will result in a ban.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 29, 2020)

Mick said:


> Do it! The earlier we put these up, the earlier we can switch to our Christmas avvies


Done! IDK if I want to go to Christmas that early, what with Santa killing deer when a tree is put up before thanksgiving


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Fancy aesthetics? Doot doot is all I need
> Actually I need something better HELP


ill take that doot doot when you don't need it-


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 29, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> ill take that doot doot when you don't need it-


_Our doot doot komrade_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> _Our doot doot komrade_






Hõûr


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 29, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> View attachment 323374
> Hõûr





yhës


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 29, 2020)

I guess my pfp isn’t really all that spooky tho. At best it’s eerie


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 29, 2020)

_obsesses over kuromi instead_


----------



## Chris (Sep 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I guess my pfp isn’t really all that spooky tho. At best it’s eerie


It reads as Christmassy rather than Halloween to me. Looks like a snowy reindeer!


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It reads as Christmassy rather than Halloween to me. Looks like a snowy reindeer!


That's what I was thinking


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 29, 2020)

your pfp is mega cool


Your Local Wild Child said:


> Spooky bear! Imma wait to put mine up until the update drops (which is 8 pm CST).
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020
> 
> I do already have it as my Lock Screen tho


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 29, 2020)

Okie but Juli and I art cute tho


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It reads as Christmassy rather than Halloween to me. Looks like a snow deer!


It’s a white stag: they’re typically more of the noble sort of deer that usually are either helpful or mischievous at worst (leading hunters on a wild goose chase). I chose it because of all the new stuff coming in the update!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020

Its hard to see in mobile but I also added in cherry blossoms cuz Evwirt starts out October with the cherry blossom season lol


----------



## Mick (Sep 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Putting up a Christmas avatar before December 1st will result in a ban.



But then how will we ever make it through November?

	Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Done! IDK if I want to go to Christmas that early, what with Santa killing deer when a tree is put up before thanksgiving



That looks amazing!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 29, 2020)

Mick said:


> But then how will we ever make it through November?


Here in the US we have thanksgiving to tide us over. I thought you had a Halloween-like celebration in November?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s a white stag: they’re typically more of the noble sort of deer that usually are either helpful or mischievous at worst (leading hunters on a wild goose chase). I chose it because of all the new stuff coming in the update!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020
> 
> Its hard to see in mobile but I also added in cherry blossoms cuz Evwirt starts out October with the cherry blossom season lol


Makes me think of a patronus


----------



## Mick (Sep 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Here in the US we have thanksgiving to tide us over. I thought you had a Halloween-like celebration in November?



Thanksgiving definitely isn't something I can relate to. Our candy event is not spooky themed but maybe I should just keep this one after Halloween!


----------



## Chris (Sep 29, 2020)

Mick said:


> But then how will we ever make it through November?



St Andrews Day is November 30th. Everyone decorate your avatars and signatures with the Saltaire in honour of my country.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 29, 2020)

IDK what I’ll do with my Christmas pfp tho, especially since Evwirt will be in summer lol


----------



## Dinosaurz (Sep 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Putting up a Christmas avatar before December 1st will result in a ban.


Ignore the fact I had a christmas signature for over half the year because I was too lazy to change it from last Christmas until the fair forced me to


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 29, 2020)

Mick said:


> Thanksgiving definitely isn't something I can relate to. Our candy event is not spooky themed but maybe I should just keep this one after Halloween!


Oh man the stores have already stocked up with thanksgiving decorations; those start at around September. We get Christmas stuff in stores after Halloween tho. Santa must be seething


----------



## Chris (Sep 29, 2020)

I don't know what to use as a Halloween avatar. Maybe I'll just upload a picture of my face.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh man the stores have already stocked up with thanksgiving decorations; those start at around September. We get Christmas stuff in stores after Halloween tho. Santa must be seething


my Walmart has Christmas stuff already LMAO


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 29, 2020)

I guess my problem is that deer aren’t exactly Halloween-ish


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I don't know what to use as a Halloween avatar. Maybe I'll just upload a picture of my face.


you're not scary wtf


----------



## Chris (Sep 29, 2020)

Meraki said:


> you're not scary wtf


You haven't seen me in full-goth mode then.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 29, 2020)

the big question: does abri still worship the J


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 29, 2020)

I have been decorating one part of my island that would fit in perfectly with the Halloween season tho


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 29, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> the big question: does abri still worship the J


Only one way to find out


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 29, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> the big question: does abri still worship the J


no
kuromi exists


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 29, 2020)

Meraki said:


> no
> kuromi exists


kuromi is female


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 29, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> kuromi is female


yea but I'm still obsessed with her


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 29, 2020)

Meraki said:


> yea but I'm still obsessed with her


worship exclusively male Js

	Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020

these include

jesus
jotaro
Josuke
jyugo
joker


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 29, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> worship exclusively male Js


dammit do I have to go watch a new anime to be obsessed with a new boy who's name doesn't start with j


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 29, 2020)

Meraki said:


> dammit do I have to go watch a new anime to be obsessed with a new boy who's name doesn't start with j


*looks up anime that has all j characters*
no running from j


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *looks up anime that has all j characters*
> no running from j


oh no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 29, 2020)

Meraki said:


> dammit do I have to go watch a new anime to be obsessed with a new boy who's name doesn't start with j


Yes.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 29, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> Yes.


better get started


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 29, 2020)

My mom looked at this MHA shirt I pulled out and said "It's that anime stuff you like." And didn't get all weird and crazy about it she was so calm about it! Yes!


----------



## Chris (Sep 29, 2020)

The older you get the more your parents will get used to your interests. 

My mother is more likely to comment on when I dress "_normal_" because by this point she's used to strange.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 29, 2020)

Ooooy if Able Sisters doesn’t have the animal costumes imma be mildly upset. I might even say darn


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> The older you get the more your parents will get used to your interests.
> 
> My mother is more likely to comment on when I dress "_normal_" because by this point she's used to strange.


Yeah ny mom used hate a anime because of sketchy content I saw when I was younger. Now she's basically just says don't watch anime but even that seems to fade since when my friend came over we binged Kakagurui and now she's just like "It's that anime stuff you like." I mean heck my sister watches anime memes in the living room on our huge smart tv and my mom even laughs at some of the memes!


----------



## Mick (Sep 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh man the stores have already stocked up with thanksgiving decorations; those start at around September. We get Christmas stuff in stores after Halloween tho. Santa must be seething



What do thanksgiving decorations even look like?  



Vrisnem said:


> St Andrews Day is November 30th. Everyone decorate your avatars and signatures with the Saltaire in honour of my country.



Not the worst idea I've heard today.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 29, 2020)

Mick said:


> What do thanksgiving decorations even look like?
> 
> 
> 
> Not the worst idea I've heard today.


No it's a bad idea. I don't even know what Vreeses pieces is talking about


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 29, 2020)

Mick said:


> What do thanksgiving decorations even look like?


Quite a bit like the trees bounty set but with a lot of turkeys and pumpkins incorporated into it.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Quite a bit like the trees bounty set but with a lot of turkeys and pumpkins incorporated into it.


Nice pfp


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Nice pfp


Thanks! I’m not going for spooky for Halloween this year tho lol


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yeah ny mom used hate a anime because of sketchy content I saw when I was younger. Now she's basically just says don't watch anime but even that seems to fade since when my friend came over we binged Kakagurui and now she's just like "It's that anime stuff you like." I mean heck my sister watches anime memes in the living room on our huge smart tv and my mom even laughs at some of the memes!


man I wish my mom was like that


----------



## Mick (Sep 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No it's a bad idea. I don't even know what Vreeses pieces is talking about



Scottish flags for November. Because apparently Christmas is not allowed on here before December 1st.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 29, 2020)

@Mick this doesn’t show EVERYTHING but it hits a lot of the main notes for thanksgiving


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 29, 2020)

Mick said:


> Scottish flags for November. Because apparently Christmas is not allowed on here before December 1st.


what if I changed to Christmas just to spite them


----------



## Mick (Sep 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 323381@Mick this doesn’t show EVERYTHING but it hits a lot of the main notes for thanksgiving



Will you be offended if I say that I hate it or do I need to hold myself back?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 29, 2020)

Mick said:


> Will you be offended if I say that I hate it or do I need to hold myself back?


Nah yalls are alright; we don’t typically decorate for thanksgiving anyways

	Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020

Then again we don’t decorate for Halloween either


----------



## Mick (Sep 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Nah yalls are alright; we don’t typically decorate for thanksgiving anyways


Okay, I hate it. I think I wouldn't want that near my house even if I did celebrate thanksgiving. 



Meraki said:


> what if I changed to Christmas just to spite them





Vrisnem said:


> Putting up a Christmas avatar before December 1st will result in a ban.



This, so don't try!


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 29, 2020)

Meraki said:


> what if I changed to Christmas just to spite them


y e s
_It's never too early for Christmas_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 29, 2020)

Mick said:


> Okay, I hate it. I think I wouldn't want that near my house even if I did celebrate thanksgiving.


I do find that one kinda cute tho lol


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 29, 2020)

Mick said:


> Okay, I hate it. I think I wouldn't want that near my house even if I did celebrate thanksgiving.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hohoho
i think vrisnem is just claustrophobic, they're afraid of Santa Claus


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 29, 2020)

Meraki said:


> hohoho
> i think vrisnem is just claustrophobic, they're afraid of Santa Claus


Santa is aight but he doesn’t like Christmas stuff up before the season


----------



## Chris (Sep 29, 2020)

Meraki said:


> hohoho
> i think vrisnem is just claustrophobic, they're afraid of Santa Claus


The response I want to give to this would break Section 1.4. Prohibited Content of our Rules and Guidelines.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Santa is aight but he doesn’t like Christmas stuff up before the season


lmao honestly it annoys me when people try to do Christmas stuff before Thanksgiving like what

	Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> The response I want to give to this would break Section 1.4. Prohibited Content of our Rules and Guidelines.


LOL WHAT


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> The response I want to give to this would break Section 1.4. Prohibited Content of our Rules and Guidelines.


*chuckles*
im in danger


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 29, 2020)

@Rosie977 Thats one deer down please don’t make it two


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 29, 2020)

Meraki said:


> what if I changed to Christmas just to spite them


No

	Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020



Meraki said:


> man I wish my mom was like that


She has gotten more chill lately. I'm even tempted to buy a anime poster. Now I don't buy manga n such put anime figures and things seem to be okay

	Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020

@Vrisnem I'm thinking about hosting a major Halloween event on tbt is that okay?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 29, 2020)

Something once said the goths on Halloween are what's keeping Christmas from advancing further into the year.


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 29, 2020)

im heating up pizza


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> im heating up pizza


I'm craving pizza now


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 29, 2020)

Meraki said:


> I'm craving pizza now


frog did not like it when I heated the oven up


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 29, 2020)

Pizza burned the roof of my mouth last week


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 29, 2020)

I won't be doing anything for halloween. How sad


----------



## Chris (Sep 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> @Vrisnem I'm thinking about hosting a major Halloween event on tbt is that okay?


Please see this post.


----------



## Clock (Sep 29, 2020)

Can't wait for the tbt Halloween event


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 29, 2020)

Same here!

also 3 hours remain


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 29, 2020)

The staff work too hard they outta let me run the event and take a break


----------



## Clock (Sep 29, 2020)

Im probably going to lose in every contest again


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Im probably going to lose in every contest again


:') Same

	Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020

I might as well count myself out on any art contest. Ack. Even the acnh contest are hard.


----------



## Clock (Sep 29, 2020)

I'll do every contest though and try still...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 29, 2020)

I'll just try to be more creative.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 29, 2020)

Two hours remain until spooks


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Two hours remain until spooks


Huh?

	Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020

@Emperor_Of_The_Universe OwO


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Huh?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020
> 
> @Emperor_Of_The_Universe OwO


8 PM CST be on ACNH


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> 8 PM CST be on ACNH


Oh? Okay.


----------



## Seastar (Sep 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Two hours remain until spooks


Oh wait, the update is in two hours? aaaaaaaa


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 29, 2020)

Woah this woman says the world is gonna end in a year :^


----------



## Clock (Sep 29, 2020)

I'll update when im not busy


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 29, 2020)

I forgot about the update already


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Woah this woman says the world is gonna end in a year :^


I don't believe it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 29, 2020)

One hour remains until spooky time. Be prepared


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 29, 2020)

Server maintenance starting in a few minutes 
hype


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 29, 2020)

Wonder if the TBT Discord will be wild during this shutdown too


----------



## Clock (Sep 29, 2020)

Ah, there's server maintenance on the game


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 29, 2020)

Unless I understood wrong
Yep, AC update only
I am dumb


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 29, 2020)

Meraki said:


> I don't believe it


Sounds sus to me


----------



## Seastar (Sep 29, 2020)

2012 wasn't the end
Maybe it should have been because I hated 2013
So nah, I probably won't believe it unless something is very obviously going wrong.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 29, 2020)

BTS needed to debut in 2013 that's why 2012 wasn't the end :^


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 29, 2020)

It’s update time now


----------



## Clock (Sep 29, 2020)

Nice, I'll probably update later when everything's finished for the day


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 29, 2020)

Am too lazy to update


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Am too lazy to update


Nothings here yet so you’re good for now (-(.  )-‘ )


----------



## Seastar (Sep 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Am too lazy to update


Turns out there's kinda nothing unless you wait for October to actually start (or time travel) lol
Well there _is_ a ring-con in your mailbox but that's about it for now.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 29, 2020)

Oy...I’m sorely tempted to TT now, what with this and the fact that Fauna has been trying to escape for three days in a row.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 29, 2020)

So I'll update tommorow. :^


----------



## Seastar (Sep 29, 2020)

I don't even know where/when the new customization options are found


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 29, 2020)

They won't appear until tomorrow and will most likely disappear after October

	Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020

Or excuse me October 1st


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't even know where/when the new customization options are found


They're in the nook stop. Bought mine in November so I'm pretty sure it works all year


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> They're in the nook stop. Bought mine in November so I'm pretty sure it works all year


:^ you time traveling cheater


----------



## Seastar (Sep 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> They're in the nook stop. Bought mine in November so I'm pretty sure it works all year


Hmm, I didn't see them there... but then again, I only checked the Nook Miles items.


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> :^ you time traveling cheater


*laughs in yes*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm, I didn't see them there... but then again, I only checked the Nook Miles items.


I demand Callie squid in ACNH


----------



## Seastar (Sep 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I demand Callie squid in ACNH


Funny thing... I was doing that in New Leaf like a day or two ago.
But yeah, I really want all the Nintendo items to come back.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Funny thing... I was doing that in New Leaf like a day or two ago.
> But yeah, I really want all the Nintendo items to come back.


:^ I still demand it in nh


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 29, 2020)

I heard Callie and now i'm here

I love her
_and i demand that cece makes a return because i miss her so much_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 29, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I heard Callie and now i'm here
> 
> I love her
> _and i demand that cece makes a return because i miss her so much_


Exactly this :^


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 29, 2020)

I’m a doity Time Traveler now lol


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 29, 2020)

Don't get me wrong I love Marie (tbh i loved her first)

But i don't get what the deal is with Marina. Pearl is clearly better


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 29, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Don't get me wrong I love Marie (tbh i loved her first)
> 
> But i don't get what the deal is with Marina. Pearl is clearly better


agreed


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 29, 2020)

I'm still so used to New Leaf's save that I thought I lost all of my work when I accidentally quit without saving yesterday :,)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 29, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Don't get me wrong I love Marie (tbh i loved her first)
> 
> But i don't get what the deal is with Marina. Pearl is clearly better


I don't think I could choose one over the other.
Marina is sweet and Pearl is spunky.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I don't think I could choose one over the other.
> Marina is sweet and Pearl is spunky.


To be honest I wish I could love marina but n o p e

Seriously- when I saw the results for Splatoween I threw my Marina amiibo in the trashcan (she's fine though lol)


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 29, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> To be honest I wish I could love marina but n o p e
> 
> Seriously- when I saw the results for Splatoween I threw my Marina amiibo in the trashcan (she's fine though lol)


How dare you. Give me her. You're a disrespectful boy to the queen


----------



## Seastar (Sep 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I don't think I could choose one over the other.
> Marina is sweet and Pearl is spunky.


I'm like that too.
Plus my avatar was Marie before this one...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 29, 2020)

@Alek You're mssing update hype.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 29, 2020)

_wait did the update drop early or somethin?_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 29, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> _wait did the update drop early or somethin?_


The update dropped but in order to get to the good stuff you have to either tt or go to someone who has tt’d


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> The update dropped but in order to get to the good stuff you have to either tt or go to someone who has tt’d


oooh i'm gettin off sploon to experience the magicc


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 29, 2020)

I tt’d to get a handful of starts and the customization options (and to get Apollo out-I was fed up with my moveout window luck this time around). I’m waiting for the rest of it tho


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 29, 2020)

I just remembered that i'm poor and can't afford any of the new stuff C,: i have about 100 bellssss

	Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020

dangit the update didn't drop for me
sucks to be behind everyone already ;v;


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 30, 2020)

hi I downloaded the update don’t say anything about it or I will say a swear word
no spoilers


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 30, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I just remembered that i'm poor and can't afford any of the new stuff C,: i have about 100 bellssss
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020
> 
> ...


Press plus on the Home Screen and you can force an update

	Post automatically merged: Sep 30, 2020



Enxssi said:


> hi I downloaded the update don’t say anything about it or I will say a swear word
> no spoilers


My lips are sealed!


----------



## Clock (Sep 30, 2020)

I will be quiet
In fact I haven't updated yet


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Press plus on the Home Screen and you can force an update
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 30, 2020
> 
> ...


yeah i just noticed that lol
the first thing i did was become shrek. that's all i'm going to say.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 30, 2020

Just kidding, shrek didn't work out so i became a smurf instead. i love this update lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 30, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> yeah i just noticed that lol
> the first thing i did was become shrek. that's all i'm going to say.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 30, 2020
> ...


Aaaw, and I was going to go all _somebody once told me..._now I’ve gotta go with the smurfs theme.

ive got to go to bed. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Aaaw, and I was going to go all _somebody once told me..._now I’ve gotta go with the smurfs theme.
> 
> ive got to go to bed. See y’all in the morning!


lol sorry i just didn't have the right clothes for shrek
night!


----------



## Chris (Sep 30, 2020)

It's not even 9am yet and I have already been up for 4hrs.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 30, 2020)

Morning, can I just send a bunch of leeks to the job agency here :/


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It's not even 9am yet and I have already been up for 4hrs.


Oof. You're going to need  that coffee. It's a little after 10 here, and I've been up for almost 3 hours. Working from home has some serious benefits.


----------



## Chris (Sep 30, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Oof. You're going to need  that coffee. It's a little after 10 here, and I've been up for almost 3 hours. Working from home has some serious benefits.



I already need a nap. Gulped down a Red Bull, now loading up on more caffeine and sugar.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I already need a nap. Gulped down a Red Bull, now loading up on more caffeine and sugar.
> 
> View attachment 323468



Oof. No lids and near your PC? You like to live dangerously, I see.


----------



## Chris (Sep 30, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Oof. No lids and near your PC? You like to live dangerously, I see.


I have four mischievous cats that I can't keep off the furniture too.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 30, 2020)

I would never be able to live like that!


----------



## Mick (Sep 30, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Oof. No lids and near your PC? You like to live dangerously, I see.



I have a laptop, my phone, a switch, a PS4, 3 controllers, a drawing tablet, keyboard and 2 mice on my desk.

It's easy, you just don't topple the glass and everything will be fine ;D


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 30, 2020)

Mick said:


> I have a laptop, my phone, a switch, a PS4, 3 controllers, a drawing tablet, keyboard and 2 mice on my desk.
> 
> It's easy, you just don't topple the glass and everything will be fine ;D


A laptop, 2 screens, the switch, 2 controllers, keyboard and a mouse here. I can't be trusted not to spill liquids


----------



## Seastar (Sep 30, 2020)

I just... _*don't*_ put something I could spill near my electronics. I don't even bring milk into my room.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I just... _*don't*_ put something I could spill near my electronics. I don't even bring milk into my room.


I like mason jars with straws for that reason: They have a solid base so less change of toppling over, and if they do the liquid stays in  
Or I just use bottles that I make sure are always closed except when I'm taking a sip.


----------



## Chris (Sep 30, 2020)

So where do you all stand on using electronics in the bathtub? I take my phone, iPad, Kindle, handheld consoles, and sometimes my laptop (sat on the laundry basket) in there.


----------



## Seastar (Sep 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> So where do you all stand on using electronics in the bathtub? I take my phone, iPad, Kindle, handheld consoles, and sometimes my laptop (sat on the laundry basket) in there.


I don't take anything electronic with me when I take showers.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> So where do you all stand on using electronics in the bathtub? I take my phone, iPad, Kindle, handheld consoles, and sometimes my laptop (sat on the laundry basket) in there.


I have a waterproof Kobo e-reader! And I do sometimes take my phone. There's not much room in the tub for it anyways once I'm in there.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 30, 2020)

Mornin’! I’m going to have a busy day today


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 30, 2020)

Afternoon! Mine is still only meetings and this one should've been an e-mail, honestly. I'm not sure why they want me to hang out in this call for 2 hours.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> So where do you all stand on using electronics in the bathtub? I take my phone, iPad, Kindle, handheld consoles, and sometimes my laptop (sat on the laundry basket) in there.


vrisnem you have the luck of a leprechaun if you haven't lost at least one to the void of water


----------



## Antonio (Sep 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> @Alek You're mssing update hype.


why ping me?


----------



## Chris (Sep 30, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> vrisnem you have the luck of a leprechaun if you haven't lost at least one to the void of water


None of my devices have met a watery grave.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 30, 2020)

Alek said:


> why ping me?


Update hype is real and got me to tt a bit into October (that and I was annoyed with my moveout window luck)

	Post automatically merged: Sep 30, 2020




I’m so happy for him to go


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Update hype is real and got me to tt a bit into October (that and I was annoyed with my moveout window luck)
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 30, 2020
> 
> View attachment 323502I’m so happy for him to go


Can't wait till tomorrow.... There's quite a bit of boring meetings planned!


----------



## Antonio (Sep 30, 2020)

I already TT'd


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 30, 2020)

I'm resisting... barely.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 30, 2020)

I would’ve resisted but the fact that Fauna asked to leave *3 TIMES IN A ROW *was what spurred me to break it just this one time (I’m also going to be freeing accountant cat to my nicer island Arctin once my parents get Lucky out)


----------



## Chris (Sep 30, 2020)

Who else is in the "I didn't TT to October" club?


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Who else is in the "I didn't TT to October" club?


I haven't even updated my game yet


----------



## Antonio (Sep 30, 2020)

I literally couldn't wait


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 30, 2020)

I'm now crafting a second bunch of flimsy axes to chop trees... just to keep busy and not give in to time travelling XD


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Who else is in the "I didn't TT to October" club?


Gehehehe not me I’m an impatient murder deer child


----------



## Chris (Sep 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Gehehehe not me I’m an impatient murder deer child


Naughty murder deer.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Naughty murder deer.


Hey unstable space time continuums in Evwirt makes just as much sense as the rest of Evwirt


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 30, 2020)

Dammit I missed 4:20pm


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 30, 2020)

Sooo...Accountant cat is going to finish up auditing Evwirt soon.


----------



## Antonio (Sep 30, 2020)

Just admiring the OP


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 30, 2020)

I got a notification saying there was a data leak


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I got a notification saying there was a data leak


Where did you see it?


----------



## Clock (Sep 30, 2020)

There's a data leak?


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Where did you see it?


I logged back in and it said I should change my password because it said it was leaked or something

	Post automatically merged: Sep 30, 2020



Clockwise said:


> There's a data leak?


Idk but you should change your password just in case


----------



## Clock (Sep 30, 2020)

I just changed mine just in case.
Also there is a vesta restock


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 30, 2020)

Just got mine reset! I forgot what my original was exactly anyways


----------



## Antonio (Sep 30, 2020)

Thats why I have 2FA


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 30, 2020)

IDK why but Legend of Zelda: Minish Cap’s OST is awesome


----------



## Seastar (Sep 30, 2020)

Hmm? A data leak? I don't see any threads about it but I remember there was an older leak a few years ago.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 30, 2020)

IDK if it was localized or anything; I did some extra security measures just in case though


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 1, 2020)

if my data was leaked then oh well rip lmao


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 1, 2020)

I’ve got to go to bed soon. Deer hunt in the morning!


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 1, 2020)

Good morning! It's a beautiful day today


----------



## Chris (Oct 1, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I logged back in and it said I should change my password because it said it was leaked or something
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 30, 2020
> 
> ...


We had a data breach several years ago, but nothing in recent history. I'll raise this with Jeremy but I'm pretty sure it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't take anything electronic with me when I take showers.


This. The only thing I sometimes take with me when I bath is basically a book/magazine to read. No electronics near it (plus we have a tiny loo, so).


----------



## Chris (Oct 1, 2020)

It's official. It only took until I was 28 years old but I have now officially been accepted as an adult. 






When I saw the notification on my phone while half-asleep I was extremely confused. Actual context is that I have been given access to an 18+ board on a writing forum.


How is everyone today?


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It's official. It only took until I was 28 years old but I have now officially been accepted as an adult.
> 
> View attachment 323651
> 
> ...


I always hear about "_adult supervision_", but I still have roughly the same _eyesight_ as when I was a kid. Does this finally come with the grownup super-powered _vision_? 

I've planted pumpkins! So my day is going great  How's yours?


----------



## Chris (Oct 1, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> I always hear about "_adult supervision_", but I still have roughly the same _eyesight_ as when I was a kid. Does this finally come with the grownup super-powered _vision_?
> 
> I've planted pumpkins! So my day is going great  How's yours?



Unfortunately not. I still can't see a thing without contacts/glasses.  

That sounds like a good start to the day!  

It's 1pm and I'm only just now sitting down to get some work done. Admittedly I did try to a half hour ago, but then I realised I'd lost the ball bearing off one of my piercings so ended up hoovering the whole house to make sure the cats didn't find and swallow it.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Unfortunately not. I still can't see a thing without contacts/glasses.
> 
> That sounds like a good start to the day!
> 
> It's 1pm and I'm only just now sitting down to get some work done. Admittedly I did try to a half hour ago, but then I realised I'd lost the ball bearing off one of my piercings so ended up hoovering the whole house to make sure the cats didn't find and swallow it.


Me, I'm basically half-blind without my glasses 

Also oof, hope you found it safe ;;

Also hopefully I can book a time for my yearly bc pill checkup thing bc I really need to change brands, man.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 1, 2020)

Ugh. I hope you found it and that no cat ate it? 

I have an hour now until the next meeting, and since that meeting is going to take me half an hour into overtime, I am thinking of playing around on here and the switch. I can't work in half hour block anyways, there's no way to chase bugs into the deep crevices of code spaghetti for half an hour and remember where you were and what route you took the next day.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It's official. It only took until I was 28 years old but I have now officially been accepted as an adult.
> 
> View attachment 323651
> 
> ...


I just woke up; it was really creepy in Evwirt last night.

Low key IRL I had a dream that had something that could’ve come from Evwirt lol


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2020)

Update; managed took book a time tomorrow, hopefully I can change to some good brand that's not combined ones either.

Anyway, one of my tie-dye packages are on its way here, ayyyy <3

	Post automatically merged: Oct 1, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> It's official. It only took until I was 28 years old but I have now officially been accepted as an adult.
> 
> View attachment 323651
> 
> ...


Ayy grats, so 28 is actually adult age... hmm  

I'm alright, managed to book a time for tomorrow and a package is on its way, though unemployment money service is heavily ****ing with me rn


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 1, 2020)

Of COURSE my first NMT is my favorite Sterling...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 1, 2020)

Hi hello. I didn't disappear :3

	Post automatically merged: Oct 1, 2020



Clockwise said:


> I just changed mine just in case.
> Also there is a vesta restock


Oh look your line up is complete. Good job


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 1, 2020)

Aaaaaand this is the THIRD time I’ve run into Judy during a hunt. I DON’T want you on Evwirt can’t you be happy that you don’t live in a cursed forest


----------



## Chris (Oct 1, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Also oof, hope you found it safe ;;





Tinkeringbell said:


> Ugh. I hope you found it and that no cat ate it?
> 
> I have an hour now until the next meeting, and since that meeting is going to take me half an hour into overtime, I am thinking of playing around on here and the switch. I can't work in half hour block anyways, there's no way to chase bugs into the deep crevices of code spaghetti for half an hour and remember where you were and what route you took the next day.


I was unable to find it. But the whole house has been vacuumed so if it's not there it's either gone down the shower drain or is caught up in my bedsheets/laundry. Cats should be safe.  

"Code spaghetti" is a fantastic expression. The imagery in that paragraph was beautiful.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> "Code spaghetti" is a fantastic expression. The imagery in that paragraph was beautiful.



I'll do a disclaimer this time: Spaghetti code, code spaghetti, it's one of those things I didn't come up with, but that you learn about while learning to program  

Everyone warns you to stay away from it, yet I'm always stubborn and chose to work on some quite old-fashioned stuff. It's gotten much better with a recent, massive upgrade of all the datamodels and stuff, but the language is obscure and doesn't come with a proper debugger so yeah... It does feel like being tiny and having to climb through a plate of spaghetti at some days.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 1, 2020)

I called the new rep in Smash!!!


----------



## Chris (Oct 1, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> I'll do a disclaimer this time: Spaghetti code, code spaghetti, it's one of those things I didn't come up with, but that you learn about while learning to program
> 
> Everyone warns you to stay away from it, yet I'm always stubborn and chose to work on some quite old-fashioned stuff. It's gotten much better with a recent, massive upgrade of all the datamodels and stuff, but the language is obscure and doesn't come with a proper debugger so yeah... It does feel like being tiny and having to climb through a plate of spaghetti at some days.


While that does sound difficult, when you take the imagery literally it sounds delicious.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 1, 2020)

Hhh why vris's line up so pretty


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> While that does sound difficult, when you take the imagery literally it sounds delicious.



I'm more of a practical person... being tiny and climbing through a plate of spaghetti sounds like a horrible sticky, slippery mess to me


----------



## Chris (Oct 1, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hhh why vris's line up so pretty


Glad you like it! I spent an embarrassing amount of time trying to coordinate collectibles to make a remotely pretty line-up.  



Tinkeringbell said:


> I'm more of a practical person... being tiny and climbing through a plate of spaghetti sounds like a horrible sticky, slippery mess to me


I'd eat my way through. Might take a long time but I'd be in heaven!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Glad you like it! I spent an embarrassing amount of time trying to coordinate collectibles to make a remotely pretty line-up.
> 
> 
> I'd eat my way through. Might take a long time but I'd be in heaven!


Oh even the staff have to buy collectibles? I thought it was just a flex :^


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I was unable to find it. But the whole house has been vacuumed so if it's not there it's either gone down the shower drain or is caught up in my bedsheets/laundry. Cats should be safe.
> 
> "Code spaghetti" is a fantastic expression. The imagery in that paragraph was beautiful.


Ah, that's good to hear they're safe 

And yeah that's basically all coding to me, lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 1, 2020)

I’m having ZERO deer luck today


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'd eat my way through. Might take a long time but I'd be in heaven!



That reminds me of a version of a story about Cockaigne I heard waaay back. You'd had to eat through a mountain of not tasty stuff to get there...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 1, 2020)

I made a few dresses n such in ac. I'mma post my spooky collection soon.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 1, 2020)

Welcome back Deirdre!


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Welcome back Deirdre!



Let's officially make today 'Deirdre Day'. She gave me her photo today:


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 1, 2020)

I don't actually like Deirdre


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 1, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Let's officially make today 'Deirdre Day'. She gave me her photo today:
> 
> View attachment 323718


I mean she’s perfect for the start of spooktober!

Also it’s accountant cat’s birthday and I’m giving him the gift of freedom from Evwirt tomorrow (he’s going to be TTed out to my parent’s island)


----------



## Chris (Oct 1, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh even the staff have to buy collectibles? I thought it was just a flex :^


We receive free collectibles for events we are active during. Obviously we cannot earn collectibles the legitimate way, because it would be unfair on the users, so we receive them as a "thank you" for our work planning and running them. We do have additional rules we need to follow regarding market conduct so it doesn't give us any advantage there.


----------



## Mick (Oct 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It's official. It only took until I was 28 years old but I have now officially been accepted as an adult.
> 
> View attachment 323651



Well there's one life goal I'll never achieve!



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Aaaaaand this is the THIRD time I’ve run into Judy during a hunt. I DON’T want you on Evwirt can’t you be happy that you don’t live in a cursed forest View attachment 323670



Judy right now


----------



## Chris (Oct 1, 2020)

Mick said:


> Well there's one life goal I'll never achieve!



It'll happen one day. I believe in you.


----------



## Mick (Oct 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It'll happen one day. I believe in you.



I'm not even sure if I want to qualify yet. Maybe later. ;D


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 1, 2020)

Mick said:


> Judy right now


Okay now I think Judy’s TOO scary for Evwirt


----------



## Mick (Oct 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Okay now I think Judy’s TOO scary for Evwirt



I would definitely be afraid of her if she looked at me like that...  
Like yes, okay, the island is yours now  

Also I would wait for you to find my post in the skin tone thread but you might not, so what do you think of my new eye colour


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 1, 2020)

Mick said:


> I would definitely be afraid of her if she looked at me like that...
> Like yes, okay, the island is yours now
> 
> Also I would wait for you to find my post in the skin tone thread but you might not, so what do you think of my new eye colour


Looks good! Y’all’s went with silver eyes; I hope that’s natural.


----------



## Mick (Oct 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Looks good! Y’all’s went with silver eyes; I hope that’s natural.



Maybe he's born with it, maybe it's prolonged exposure to hypergolic rocket fuels. 

Kinda disappointed that you seem to not have noticed what's on the desk
that is _the actual stick  _


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 1, 2020)

I tried some colors... I stuck with green, like I had before. Somehow that really looks best on me.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 1, 2020)

Mick said:


> Maybe he's born with it, maybe it's prolonged exposure to hypergolic rocket fuels.
> 
> Kinda disappointed that you seem to not have noticed what's on the desk
> that is _the actual stick _


Now that you point it out it’s clear... just be careful around whatever you’re exposing yourself to


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> We receive free collectibles for events we are active during. Obviously we cannot earn collectibles the legitimate way, because it would be unfair on the users, so we receive them as a "thank you" for our work planning and running them. We do have additional rules we need to follow regarding market conduct so it doesn't give us any advantage there.


Oh. Still sounds like a flex my guy :^

	Post automatically merged: Oct 1, 2020

But I see what you're saying Vris. That's actually really cool. 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 1, 2020

I need my lineup to be just as aesthetic as Vris's.


----------



## Chris (Oct 1, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh. Still sounds like a flex my guy :^



I call it six years of service. 🎖

_Fun fact: the dusty scroll is one of the few collectibles I actually got through participating in an event rather than running one! _


----------



## Enxssi (Oct 1, 2020)

good morning everyone I am eating a bagel


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 1, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 323724
> good morning everyone I am eating a bagel


I am eating eans right now. They are good


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I call it six years of service. 🎖
> 
> _Fun fact: the dusty scroll is one of the few collectibles I actually got through participating in an event rather than running one! _


Nice I'd love to be a staff member but considering I keep forgetting this isn't discord and break the rules that's a no! But awesome


----------



## Enxssi (Oct 1, 2020)

whAT


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 1, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 323728
> whAT


YOU'RE LYING


----------



## Chris (Oct 1, 2020)

For those who care: I found the missing ball from the labret stud! It was in my bed. Can confirm it did not get swallowed by a cat.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 1, 2020)

Milky star said:


> YOU'RE LYING


Nope! I called it, too!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Nope! I called it, too!


Wh- wtf. Why the heck is steve there but not Walugui

	Post automatically merged: Oct 1, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> For those who care: I found the missing ball from the labret stud! It was in my bed. Can confirm it did not get swallowed by a cat.


Wh- what?


----------



## Chris (Oct 1, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Wh- what?




I noticed that the ball on the front of one of my piercings was missing earlier. I had already walked around every room in the house by this point, so had no idea where it fell off. I have four cats, so I vacuumed the whole place to be sure one of them didn't accidentally swallow it. I found it just now in my bed so panic averted! 



Spoiler: Someone remind me to change my jewellery before church thank you. Also ignore my hair I could not be assed styling it this morning.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I noticed that the ball on the front of one of my piercings was missing earlier. I had already walked around every room in the house by this point, so had no idea where it fell off. I have four cats, so I vacuumed the whole place to be sure one of them didn't accidentally swallow it. I found it just now in my bed so panic averted!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would you change those before church? You can just rotate the cross a 180 degrees and you're good to go!


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 1, 2020)

Gosh I am so stressed from everything ive been reading i need a mental break


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 1, 2020)

I’ve got pumpkins for days now lol


----------



## Chris (Oct 1, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Why would you change those before church? You can just rotate the cross a 180 degrees and you're good to go!


I wonder if anyone would fall for that...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 1, 2020)

Are any of y’all’s old enough to recognize this fresh nightmare?


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 323737Are any of y’all’s old enough to recognize this fresh nightmare?


I'm not crazy!!! I'm an airplane.


----------



## Chris (Oct 1, 2020)

I'm going to assume I'm too old to get the reference.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm going to assume I'm too old to get the reference.


It’s also an obscure American kids show character. I just remember seeing DVD’s with this guy’s creepy face at the dvd rental center we went to often (when it was open)


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm going to assume I'm too old to get the reference.



I'm older than you  But the 'I'm not crazy, I'm an airplane' is more of a Dutch thing, to shout whenever someone yells at you you're crazy


----------



## Chris (Oct 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s also an obscure American kids show character. I just remember seeing DVD’s with this guy’s creepy face at the dvd rental center we went to often (when it was open)


Do rental places even exist anymore or are they completely extinct?



Tinkeringbell said:


> I'm older than you  But the 'I'm not crazy, I'm an airplane' is more of a Dutch thing, to shout whenever someone yells at you you're crazy



On topic of old people things: does inferior Hornsby have a body yet?  (on that note I love your avatar)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 1, 2020)

for those interested the series is called Jay Jay the Jet Plane

	Post automatically merged: Oct 1, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> Do rental places even exist anymore or are they completely extinct?


They’re pretty much extinct where I live, sadly. My local library has dvds to rent, though.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> On topic of old people things: does inferior Hornsby have a body yet?  (on that note I love your avatar)


Ouch that one hurts!  Nope, I haven't really taken the time to make one. I had other things to do, like playing animal crossing. Maybe I'll start a leg or two during a boring meeting tomorrow, or else this weekend. Body should be quite 'easy' though compared to the head, with the exception perhaps of the sweater. I still don't know if I'll crochet that or just embroider, or crochet patches and sew those on... I'll see 

Love your avatar too... an exorcist for someone that keeps the bad away from this site, that fits!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 1, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Ouch that one hurts!  Nope, I haven't really taken the time to make one. I had other things to do, like playing animal crossing. Maybe I'll start a leg or two during a boring meeting tomorrow, or else this weekend. Body should be quite 'easy' though compared to the head, with the exception perhaps of the sweater. I still don't know if I'll crochet that or just embroider, or crochet patches and sew those on... I'll see
> 
> Love your avatar too... an exorcist for someone that keeps the bad away from this site, that fits!


Do you have red yarn around your incomplete Hornsby head for any reason..?


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 323737Are any of y’all’s old enough to recognize this fresh nightmare?


That thing looks vaguely familiar but I don't remember it looking _that _horrifying. 

Suddenly those weird Youtube kids animations don't seem that bad anymore.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Do you have red yarn around your incomplete Hornsby head for any reason..?


It's a decapitated Hornsby... so blood? Spooky? Gore? Halloween?


----------



## Chris (Oct 1, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Ouch that one hurts!  Nope, I haven't really taken the time to make one. I had other things to do, like playing animal crossing. Maybe I'll start a leg or two during a boring meeting tomorrow, or else this weekend. Body should be quite 'easy' though compared to the head, with the exception perhaps of the sweater. I still don't know if I'll crochet that or just embroider, or crochet patches and sew those on... I'll see
> 
> Love your avatar too... an exorcist for someone that keeps the bad away from this site, that fits!


I'd apologise but I wouldn't mean it.  

Please take pictures as you go along! I have no idea how people can make something out of nothing. Seeing just a leg on its own would also be kind of funny. 

I hadn't even made that connection. It does fit!  



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Do you have red yarn around your incomplete Hornsby head for any reason..?


I had assumed it was blood.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 1, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> It's a decapitated Hornsby... so blood? Spooky? Gore? Halloween?


That’s what I thought it was lol it’s one of the ONLY ways to have that without it being disgustingly graphic 


MapleSilver said:


> That thing looks vaguely familiar but I don't remember it looking _that _horrifying.
> 
> Suddenly those weird Youtube kids animations don't seem that bad anymore.


nah Jay Jay’s is just as cursed as I remember him. I agree modern kids fairy tale channels butcher the source material (one channel bloated a 30 second fable into a SIXTEEN MINUTE monstrosity involving a bickering couple and mentionings of rat uprisings)


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> (one channel bloated a 30 second fable into a SIXTEEN MINUTE monstrosity involving a bickering couple and mentionings of rat uprisings)


Honestly that sounds interesting if done by a decent writer.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 1, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Honestly that sounds interesting if done by a decent writer.


But it’s done by a group that’s notorious for cutting corners and pumping out content. Most of it is utter filler

	Post automatically merged: Oct 1, 2020

Aaaand I’ve been returned to the deep woods again...


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Please take pictures as you go along! I have no idea how people can make something out of nothing. Seeing just a leg on its own would also be kind of funny.



No promises, as I'm horrible at keeping track using progress pictures. But I will share the finished Hornsby, and I can always make more pictures if I do make a second superior one


----------



## Chris (Oct 1, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> No promises, as I'm horrible at keeping track using progress pictures. But I will share the finished Hornsby, and I can always make more pictures if I do make a second superior one


You absolutely should make a second one! And I'm not just saying that because I think someone is going to steal your first.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I noticed that the ball on the front of one of my piercings was missing earlier. I had already walked around every room in the house by this point, so had no idea where it fell off. I have four cats, so I vacuumed the whole place to be sure one of them didn't accidentally swallow it. I found it just now in my bed so panic averted!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bruh. I hate when stuff like that happens good thing you found it,,


----------



## Chris (Oct 1, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Bruh. I hate when stuff like that happens good thing you found it,,


It's definitely annoying! Also worrying when you have animals that are naïve enough to swallow it.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 1, 2020)

Hehe I accidentally obtained the full bed head hair


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You absolutely should make a second one! And I'm not just saying that because I think someone is going to steal your first.


Again, no promises  It might take a year or more before I feel like doing a pattern again at times.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 1, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Again, no promises  It might take a year or more before I feel like doing a pattern again at times.


I tend to do big projects once every 5-7 months myself.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I tend to do big projects once every 5-7 months myself.


Big ones, like blankets, take a year or so. Usually I start one in spring, then finish it during the Christmas vacation. 
Mom really likes it when I'm still sewing in ends at 11:50 on New Year's Eve, because 'I actually might finish the blanket this year!'


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 1, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Big ones, like blankets, take a year or so. Usually I start one in spring, then finish it during the Christmas vacation.
> Mom really likes it when I'm still sewing in ends at 11:50 on New Year's Eve, because 'I actually might finish the blanket this year!'


I’ve yet to complete a blanket lol. I’ve got several started though, and one is practically completed so I probably should just bind it off


----------



## Chris (Oct 1, 2020)

That sounds pretty cute. 

My main creative hobby is writing fiction. I try to complete a manuscript a year. It was easy at first (in 2009 I dropped out of school and completed four in under a year) but the older I get the harder it becomes to reach that goal. Too much else going on.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2020)

Meraki said:


> I don't actually like Deirdre


confessions dot com i don't either honestly she's one of least faves of deers


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 1, 2020)

minecraft steve in smash is proof god exists


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 1, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> confessions dot com i don't either honestly she's one of least faves of deers


I like her (she’s my favorite sisterly) but it’s aight if y’all’s prefer other deer/sisterlies!


----------



## Chris (Oct 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I like her (she’s my favorite sisterly) but it’s aight if y’all’s prefer other deer/sisterlies!


Of deer sisterly villagers Fuchsia wins for me. However Katt is my overall favourite sisterly villager.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I like her (she’s my favorite sisterly) but it’s aight if y’all’s prefer other deer/sisterlies!


yeah i dont like uchis much they are...bland. though fuchsia looks cool and hazel also (meme lol).
fave deer would be diana, maybe.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ve yet to complete a blanket lol. I’ve got several started though, and one is practically completed so I probably should just bind it off


I've done 3 blankets so far, if I'm correct they should all be listed here 




Vrisnem said:


> That sounds pretty cute.
> 
> My main creative hobby is writing fiction. I try to complete a manuscript a year. It was easy at first (in 2009 I dropped out of school and completed four in under a year) but the older I get the harder it becomes to reach that goal. Too much else going on.



Yeah, getting older definitely messes with the time you can spend on hobbies! I also notice I keep getting more stuff I find interesting or want to try, that really take away time from crocheting. But I still crochet and I hopefully will be able to until the day I die, it's a wonderful way to pass time


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Of deer sisterly villagers Fuchsia wins for me. However Katt is my overall favourite.


Since I’ve decided to go with a full deer island (no peppies on Evwirt) Fuchsia IS going to be here eventually!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It's definitely annoying! Also worrying when you have animals that are naïve enough to swallow it.


Bad cats :^


----------



## Chris (Oct 1, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Yeah, getting older definitely messes with the time you can spend on hobbies! I also notice I keep getting more stuff I find interesting or want to try, that really take away time from crocheting. But I still crochet and I hopefully will be able to until the day I die, it's a wonderful way to pass time


Timeless hobbies are fantastic. 



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Since I’ve decided to go with a full deer island (no peppies on Evwirt) Fuchsia IS going to be here eventually!


Yes!!! Fuchsia is lovely. 

Poor peppies. They are so enthusiastic about being loved, too! 



Milky star said:


> Bad cats :^


My furry children aren't smart. But it's okay because I keep them inside and pet them everyday.  Miss Cake spent most of this afternoon curled up on my lap and kept hitting me with her tail whenever I focused more on my work than her.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Timeless hobbies are fantastic.
> 
> 
> Yes!!! Fuchsia is lovely.
> ...


Ms cake though? Precious! I want a cat so much ヾ(*’Ｏ’*)/


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Yes!!! Fuchsia is lovely.
> 
> Poor peppies. They are so enthusiastic about being loved, too!


Once Nintendo adds in a peppy deer I’ll make room for one!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 1, 2020)

peppy villagers more like

🅿🅾🅿


----------



## Chris (Oct 1, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Ms cake though? Precious! I want a cat so much ヾ(*’Ｏ’*)/


Here is my little Cake (Keiko):


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 1, 2020)

aaaand now I want a cat


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 1, 2020)

My title is reclaimed!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Here is my little Cake (Keiko):
> 
> View attachment 323769


SO CUTE IMMA STEAL

	Post automatically merged: Oct 1, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 323775My title is reclaimed!


Ngl I accidentally added a extra d to tidy


----------



## Chris (Oct 1, 2020)

Milky star said:


> SO CUTE IMMA STEAL


No, my baby girl stays with me.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 1, 2020)

I’ve got a stinky old dachshund so I don’t need any extra pets


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> No, my baby girl stays with me.


Too bad I steal


----------



## Chris (Oct 1, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Too bad I steal


I will warn you now she is a biter.


----------



## Clock (Oct 1, 2020)

I just started planting pumpkins in NH yesterday


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 1, 2020)

I had to TT heavy to get Accountant cat to the point where he’s escaping


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 1, 2020)

Aww the banner has pumpkins now


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 1, 2020)

Hi hello I'm the ghost of Nook Inc.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 1, 2020

Though I can't decide which form to take..


----------



## Seastar (Oct 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 323737Are any of y’all’s old enough to recognize this fresh nightmare?


I remember _*never*_ wanting to watch it. Why did it even exist?


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 1, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hi hello I'm the ghost of Nook Inc.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 1, 2020
> 
> Though I can't decide which form to take..


i did not recognize you with that pfp


----------



## Clock (Oct 1, 2020)

I did not as well


----------



## Seastar (Oct 1, 2020)

Milky... as Danny Phantom.
Yeah that's totally unexpected.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 1, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I remember _*never*_ wanting to watch it. Why did it even exist?


We saw it at our local dvd rental but never picked it up (we always went for good movies). What I’d guess is that it was made to grab onto the fame of Thomas the Tank Engine (a MUCH better series design-wise).


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 1, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Milky... as Danny Phantom.
> Yeah that's totally unexpected.


I never even watched that


----------



## Seastar (Oct 1, 2020)

Meraki said:


> I never even watched that


Well, I did.
But then again, I've watched a lot of things...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 1, 2020)

Meraki said:


> I never even watched that


It was an AMAZING series


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 1, 2020)

The heck? Y'all didn't know I like Danny Phantom? He's a cute cartoon boy how is that not expected?

	Post automatically merged: Oct 1, 2020



Meraki said:


> I never even watched that


THE HECK?! I ALMOST CURSED! YOU UNCULTURED CHILD!!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 1, 2020



Clockwise said:


> I did not as well


:^ So I see you have two blue stars give me your blue star :^


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 1, 2020)

Milky star said:


> The heck? Y'all didn't know I like Danny Phantom? He's a cute cartoon boy how is that not expected?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 1, 2020
> 
> ...


because all you talk about is anime and iM SORRY ITS NOT MY FAULT-


----------



## Enxssi (Oct 1, 2020)

nook inc’s clown


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 1, 2020)

Meraki said:


> because all you talk about is anime and iM SORRY ITS NOT MY FAULT-


 Yes anime is my life but I love cartoons too,, I'm a early 2000's kid so I know many cartoons,, and I'mma make you watch Danny phantom

	Post automatically merged: Oct 1, 2020



Enxssi said:


> View attachment 323831
> nook inc’s clown


Funny my title was that too

	Post automatically merged: Oct 1, 2020

So I guess a pfp more like this is more me


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 1, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 323831
> nook inc’s clown


I need to change my title back to untamed wild child


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 1, 2020)

I miss "Lucky Star" as my title but for spooky season I'm Nook Inc's Ghost..I haunt all the animals of ac..


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 1, 2020)

ok but has any of you watched T.U.F.F PUPPY ??


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 1, 2020)

Meraki said:


> ok but has any of you watched T.U.F.F PUPPY ??


YES SPENCER FROM ICARLY WAS THE DOG


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 1, 2020)

Milky star said:


> YES SPENCER FROM ICARLY WAS THE DOG


W A I T HE WAS?? I DIDNT KNOW THAT


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 1, 2020)

Meraki said:


> W A I T HE WAS?? I DIDNT KNOW THAT


Bruh you uneducated child smh. Yes that was him :3


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 1, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Bruh you uneducated child smh. Yes that was him :3


respect 100


----------



## Enxssi (Oct 1, 2020)

i updated my pfp for halloween


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 1, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i updated my pfp for halloween


It looks exactly the same sir.


----------



## Enxssi (Oct 1, 2020)

Milky star said:


> It looks exactly the same sir.


no he has fangs and he didn’t have those before


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 1, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> no he has fangs and he didn’t have those before


Oh. Okay,, but it still looks about the same.


----------



## Clock (Oct 1, 2020)

I should try drawing an avatar for Halloween


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 1, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I should try drawing an avatar for Halloween


Ngl same. But I'm lazy and always busy so I'm keep Danny and may do a terrible Gacha edit. OR MAYBE I'LL ASK ABRI OWO


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 1, 2020)

I drew my Halloween pfp! I think it’s one of my better works


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 1, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Ngl same. But I'm lazy and always busy so I'm keep Danny and may do a terrible Gacha edit. OR MAYBE I'LL ASK ABRI OWO


im not gonna draw Halloween art sorry that would make me uncomfortable so


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 1, 2020)

Meraki said:


> im not gonna draw Halloween art sorry that would make me uncomfortable so


QwQ but you make epic halloween pfps with your art skills..


----------



## Clock (Oct 1, 2020)

Thats understandable
Anyways, the update is cool


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I drew my Halloween pfp! I think it’s one of my better works


Wow so amazing . I would draw one but like nah. I would hate the drawing as soon as I finish it. :^

	Post automatically merged: Oct 1, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Thats understandable
> Anyways, the update is cool


I gave Milky purple eyes and oh my God it's so pretty.


----------



## Clock (Oct 1, 2020)

I should do commissions, but I'm always busy and my art style changes a lot...


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 1, 2020)

Milky star said:


> QwQ but you make epic halloween pfps with your art skills..


i can't do that I'm sorryyyy


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 1, 2020)

Meraki said:


> i can't do that I'm sorryyyy


Disappointed but not surprised. I'll be expecting a Christmas one then. :^

	Post automatically merged: Oct 1, 2020



Clockwise said:


> I should do commissions, but I'm always busy and my art style changes a lot...


I would do commissions but no one notices me so ✌


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 1, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Disappointed but not surprised. I'll be expecting a Christmas one then. :^
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 1, 2020
> 
> ...


maybe 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 1, 2020

what if I did commissions? haha jk unless


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 1, 2020)

I’m too busy with other things to do commissions...


----------



## Enxssi (Oct 1, 2020)

how to draw pumpkin I’m dummy sory forgot


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 1, 2020)

Meraki said:


> maybe
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 1, 2020
> 
> what if I did commissions? haha jk unless


I'd buy your art


----------



## Clock (Oct 1, 2020)

I assume some of my art costs...
At least 400 tbt or higher..
Since it can take up to 4 hours or more


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 1, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'd buy your art ✌


hmmmm..
lowkey sounds like a good idea
idk if anyone else would buy it tho..


----------



## Enxssi (Oct 1, 2020)

ok now he looks more like a pumpkin


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 1, 2020)

Meraki said:


> hmmmm..
> lowkey sounds like a good idea
> idk if anyone else would buy it tho..


GIVE ME YOUR ENTIRE STOKE please seriously all I have to trade is crappy art so uh please give me art


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 1, 2020)

Milky star said:


> GIVE ME YOUR ENTIRE STOKE please seriously all I have to trade is crappy art so uh please give me art


hmm what if I made an art interest / pricing thread to see how many people would be interested..


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 1, 2020)

Meraki said:


> hmm what if I made an art interest / pricing thread to see how many people would be interested..


Do it I'll buy. :3 You should do art trades.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 1, 2020

GUYS THE GUY WHO SAND NEVER GONNA GIVE YOU UP IS DEAD THE RICK ROLL IS DEAD


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 1, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Do it I'll buy. :3 You should do art trades.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 1, 2020
> 
> GUYS THE GUY WHO SAND NEVER GONNA GIVE YOU UP IS DEAD THE RICK ROLL IS DEAD


WAIT WHAT??

	Post automatically merged: Oct 1, 2020

I looked him up and saw nothing about it??


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 1, 2020)

Yea I’m not getting anything other than it’s a common hoax.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 1, 2020)

Meraki said:


> WAIT WHAT??
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 1, 2020
> 
> I looked him up and saw nothing about it??


Yeah so I was rick rolled


----------



## Enxssi (Oct 1, 2020)

I checked news panel and it said it was a blow up doll of Rick Astley?


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 1, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yeah so I was rick rolled


oh lmao
also




__





						Art interest/pricing thread [tbt]
					

So I've been drawing and stuff recently and I got the idea from one of my friends to do commissions but I don't wanna open a shop if noone will be interested,, and my art skills are kinda limited so.. but if anyone would be interested then I might open one ^^  here are some examples of my art...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




	Post automatically merged: Oct 1, 2020



Enxssi said:


> I checked news panel and it said it was a blow up doll of Rick Astley?


what

	Post automatically merged: Oct 1, 2020



Milky star said:


> Yeah so I was rick rolled


I just got rickrolled too ahahafxadaah


----------



## Enxssi (Oct 1, 2020)

Meraki said:


> oh lmao
> also
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 1, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 323859


*what the hell*


----------



## Clock (Oct 1, 2020)

I have no words about it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 1, 2020)

Oh wait I watched a Kakagurui opening gonna simp for Yumeko again


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 1, 2020)

> usernames be like:
> 
> xxshadowfox477xx
> killer_of_god_420
> {kawaiiKittenKatUwUkawaii}


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 1, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> usernames be like:
> 
> xxshadowfox477xx
> killer_of_god_420
> {kawaiiKittenKatUwUkawaii}


wh-

	Post automatically merged: Oct 1, 2020

Yeah I'm gay :^


----------



## Chris (Oct 1, 2020)

Good morning. I woke-up at 4am. It is going to be a long day.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 1, 2020)

Milky star said:


> wh-
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 1, 2020
> 
> Yeah I'm gay :^


what


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Good morning. I woke-up at 4am. It is going to be a long day.


its 10:30 PM where I’m at. I’m debating whether or not to play a bit of Minecraft in light of the Smash Bros reveal


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 1, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> what


Yumeko :^

	Post automatically merged: Oct 1, 2020

Ah yeah. Sean approves of me simping for Yumeko


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 1, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yumeko :^
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 1, 2020
> 
> Ah yeah. Sean approves of me simping for Yumeko


man too bad Josuke doesnt approve of me simping for Jotaro


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 1, 2020)

I am now *f i s h b o y *for Hallowtober


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 1, 2020)

Meraki said:


> man too bad Josuke doesnt approve of me simping for Jotaro


Whacc. You should be able to simp for Jotaro. I'm fact I got a video you'll like of him :^


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 1, 2020)

Meraki said:


> man too bad Josuke doesnt approve of me simping for Jotaro


he's jealous because there can only be one from jojo and its going to be him


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 1, 2020)

this song gives me so much serotonin



Milky star said:


> Whacc. You should be able to simp for Jotaro. I'm fact I got a video you'll like of him :^


oh no

	Post automatically merged: Oct 1, 2020



Ametsa Izarra said:


> he's jealous because there can only be one from jojo and its going to be him


lmao yes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 1, 2020)

Meraki said:


> this song gives me so much serotonin
> 
> 
> oh no
> ...


shame on you I had to look up what serotonin was


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 1, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> shame on you I had to look up what serotonin was


LMAO
well yes it just makes me feel so happy for some reason


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 1, 2020)

Meraki said:


> LMAO
> well yes it just makes me feel so happy for some reason


I wasted a whole 10 seconds 

I hope your happy with yourself


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 1, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> I wasted a whole 10 seconds
> 
> I hope your happy with yourself


you're welcome


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 1, 2020)

Meraki said:


> you're welcome


I could've used those 10 seconds to research your harem


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 1, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> I could've used those 10 seconds to research your harem


_ITS NOT A HAR E M_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 1, 2020)

Meraki said:


> _ITS NOT A HAR E M_


ring ring

it's jotaro

ring ring 

its josuke

ring ring 

its jyugo

ring ring 

its joker


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 1, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> ring ring
> 
> it's jotaro
> 
> ...


_*NOOOOOOOOOO*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 1, 2020)

Meraki said:


> _*NOOOOOOOOOO*_


ring ring its J


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 1, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> ring ring its J


GOD THEY ALL START WITH J AND HAVE DARK HAIR


----------



## Chris (Oct 1, 2020)

Meraki said:


> GOD THEY ALL START WITH J AND HAVE DARK HAIR



Someone clearly has a type.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Someone clearly has a type.



NOW THE MOD IS COMMENTING ON IT
_I swear it's just a coincidence_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 1, 2020)

Meraki said:


> GOD THEY ALL START WITH J AND HAVE DARK HAIR


I dread the day josuke changes his username


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 1, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> I dread the day josuke changes his username


I doubt he will when was the last time he was even online anyway
@ProbablyNotJosuke

	Post automatically merged: Oct 1, 2020

Damn September 20th lmao


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 1, 2020)

Meraki said:


> I doubt he will when was the last time he was even online anyway
> @ProbablyNotJosuke


I dread the day the letter J ceases to exist ig


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 1, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> I dread the day the letter J ceases to exist ig


osuke
otaro
yugo
oker


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 1, 2020)

Meraki said:


> osuke
> otaro
> yugo
> oker


coming up next:

abri has an O obsession and unstans jyugo


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 1, 2020)

@Meraki Jotaro better look


----------



## Chris (Oct 1, 2020)

Meraki said:


> NOW THE MOD IS COMMENTING ON IT
> _I swear it's just a coincidence_


Don't worry. Most people have a type.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Don't worry. Most people have a type.


Josuke's real name doesn't start with j tho 
tbh if I actually have a type its probably dark hair


----------



## Seastar (Oct 2, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> coming up next:
> 
> abri has an O obsession and unstans jyugo


O
O'Hare
I can totally see it.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> @Meraki Jotaro better look


what lmao

	Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020



Ametsa Izarra said:


> coming up next:
> 
> abri has an O obsession and unstans jyugo





Seastar said:


> O
> O'Hare
> I can totally see it.


OH NO


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 2, 2020)

Meraki said:


> Josuke's real name doesn't start with j tho
> tbh if I actually have a type its probably dark hair


the holy spirit was right

and doesn't jjba josuke have like dark blue hair 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020



Seastar said:


> O
> O'Hare
> I can totally see it.


LMFAO CONFIRMED


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> the holy spirit was right
> 
> and doesn't jjba josuke have like dark blue hair
> 
> ...


_I'm talking about the real person and NO_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 2, 2020)

Hehe I decided to play minecraft nomadically and now I’m hanging out in a hole


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> the holy spirit was right
> 
> and doesn't jjba josuke have like dark blue hair
> 
> ...


You know of the holy spirit. Good job :^

	Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020

Bruh I'm cracking up Sean calls jjba gaygay's Bizzare adventure


----------



## Chris (Oct 2, 2020)

Meraki said:


> Josuke's real name doesn't start with j tho
> tbh if I actually have a type its probably dark hair


Imagining him going by a name that does not start with J is mind-boggling. 

Understandable. I'm partial to bottle blondes and redheads.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 2, 2020)

I'm into... _not humans._
That's all I'm certain about.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Imagining him going by a name that does not start with J is mind-boggling.
> 
> Understandable. I'm partial to bottle blondes and redheads.


LMAO his real name is actually really cute tho,, not telling it tho for his privacy uwu

and yea tbh I find boys with dark hair really cute but Josuke is the cutest


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 2, 2020)

Meraki said:


> OH NO


more like O yes


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> more like O yes


_*no*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 2, 2020)

I’ve gotta go to bed now. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## Chris (Oct 2, 2020)

Deleted the posts discussing Josuke's real name. Please respect other people's wishes, all!


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Deleted the posts discussing Josuke's real name. Please respect other people's wishes, all!


Thank you


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

Whacc

	Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020

>~> she's being mean. I used to be able to use the ship name all the time


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Whacc
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020
> 
> >~> she's being mean. I used to be able to use the ship name all the time


_*Those were private chats, Milky.*_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

Meraki said:


> _*Those were private chats, Milky.*_


Oooooh yeaaaaah. I forgot.
*I'm kinda a dummy and forgot this is a public chat. *


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oooooh yeaaaaah. I forgot.
> *I'm kinda a dummy and forgot this is a public chat. *


LMAO I- FR?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

Meraki said:


> LMAO I- FR?


Yeah..If you haven't noticed. I'm quite an airhead.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yeah..If you haven't noticed. I'm quite an airhead.


that's understandable then, I thought you were just being stupid and trying to reveal it on a public thread lmaoo


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

Meraki said:


> that's understandable then, I thought you were just being stupid and trying to reveal it on a public thread lmaoo


No,, I really just forgot this forum is still public. I tend to mix our old private chats with this one. Not on purpose I'm just that forgetful.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 2, 2020)

Who is Newton and why must I follow his laws


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Who is Newton and why must I follow his laws


Who is murphy and why does his law describe my life?


----------



## Clock (Oct 2, 2020)

Ah yes Newton and gravity


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Who is murphy and why does his law describe my life?


I just was looking that up and thought the exact same thing lmao


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

Gravity is an illusion

	Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I just was looking that up and thought the exact same thing lmao


Oh dang :^ weird


----------



## Seastar (Oct 2, 2020)

I now only associate Murphy's law with a cartoon lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 2, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I now only associate Murphy's law with a cartoon lol


Haven't really seen that yet. How good is it?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Haven't really seen that yet. How good is it?


I'm bad at describing things like that, but I loved it. 
Though I already liked Phineas and Ferb and Weird Al before I watched it, so that may be part of it.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I now only associate Murphy's law with a cartoon lol


It's my life and we're all living in it


----------



## Antonio (Oct 2, 2020)

I hope his baby is doing well


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 2, 2020)

Since I got accountant cat to my parents, I had a free deer space (I consider it recompense for Apollo moving in via the void). I’ll wait on my next hunt for a month now!


----------



## Chris (Oct 2, 2020)

Congrats on Bruce!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Congrats on Bruce!


Evwirt finally got the cranky it deserves


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 2, 2020)

two days

until the day I was born

why is that a special day


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 2, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> two days
> 
> until the day I was born
> 
> why is that a special day


Because people are still happy you were born


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> two days
> 
> until the day I was born
> 
> why is that a special day


Because if you weren't born then I wouldn't have my p5 obsessed bestie :^


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

Aren't these babies cute? UvU


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> View attachment 324021
> Aren't these babies cute? UvU


man I've been thinking about that game and I wish I could get it lowkey


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

Meraki said:


> man I've been thinking about that game and I wish I could get it lowkey


:^ I thought you said you hated Gacha club


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> :^ I thought you said you hated Gacha club


tbh I was only saying that cause I can't get it
i actually really want it and this morning I dreamt about it over and over hhhh

	Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020

im jealous ahhhh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

Meraki said:


> tbh I was only saying that cause I can't get it
> i actually really want it and this morning I dreamt about it over and over hhhh
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020
> ...


 had me feeling all bad about it too,, I made Seàn play it and now he's obsessed,, he made a bunch of cute pictures of me and him,, He even gave in into my femboy obsession and made himself a femboy for reference of what I can dress him up as irl,, I'm gonna buy so many dresses for him


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> had me feeling all bad about it too,, I made Seàn play it and now he's obsessed,, he made a bunch of cute pictures of me and him,, He even gave in into my femboy obsession and made himself a femboy for reference of what I can dress him up as irl,, I'm gonna buy so many dresses for him


sorry and yea
I'd get it but my mom doesn't want me playing those gacha games anymore even though it was the VIDEOS that messed me up not the actual game
she probably wouldn't listen to reason tho..


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

Meraki said:


> sorry and yea
> I'd get it but my mom doesn't want me playing those gacha games anymore even though it was the VIDEOS that messed me up not the actual game
> she probably wouldn't listen to reason tho..


:^ That's when you download it on your computer,,


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> :^ That's when you download it on your computer,,


bruh that would be even more obvious she'd see that immediately
it'd be easier to sneak it on my phone but if I did that id get in trouble if she found out so no


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

Meraki said:


> bruh that would be even more obvious she'd see that immediately
> it'd be easier to sneak it on my phone but if I did that id get in trouble if she found out so no


Smh. Moms always ruin stuff but she'll come around,, my mom used to hate anime because of certain content and now she's showing me anime shirts and laughing at JoJo memes


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Smh. Moms always ruin stuff but she'll come around,, my mom used to hate anime because of certain content and now she's showing me anime shirts and laughing at JoJo memes


aww
I doubt mine will tho she's too stubborn ;;


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 2, 2020)

Meraki said:


> tbh I was only saying that cause I can't get it
> i actually really want it and this morning I dreamt about it over and over hhhh
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020
> ...


that was me with among us lmao


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

Meraki said:


> aww
> I doubt mine will tho she's too stubborn ;;


That's what I said about my mom. Heck when my friend came over we watched almost two seasons of Kakergurui. Thanks to that I'm obsessed with Yumeko

	Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020



Ametsa Izarra said:


> that was me with among us lmao


Crewmates neck go snap


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2020)

cheers


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 2, 2020)

wow my mom remembers cringy stuff I try to forget from 2016 

at least she remembers morgana im 90% sure she doesn't know what the point of the game is


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> cheers


It's too early for me to drink that but thx

	Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020



Ametsa Izarra said:


> wow my mom remembers cringy stuff I try to forget from 2016
> 
> at least she remembers morgana im 90% sure she doesn't know what the point of the game is


My mom still remembers the big bad H of anime :^


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> that was me with among us lmao


I mostly want it cause that game really helped me with making ocs and stuff and now it's so much harder


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2020)

it's past 6 pm here about to have some wine later on


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

I just keep the same oc and use it for different things. Milky is so happy being the purple guy. :3

	Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020



sheilaa said:


> it's past 6 pm here about to have some wine later on


Yeah okay but leave me some :^


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I just keep the same oc and use it for different things. Milky is so happy being the purple guy. :3
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020
> 
> ...


I don't even have a proper oc yet


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

Meraki said:


> I don't even have a proper oc yet


I have a ton. All are gay expect..one. The other one is asexual :3

	Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020

Wait no..one is bi :^


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 2, 2020)

hmm


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

OwO


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2020)

_sits in jealousy_


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I just keep the same oc and use it for different things. Milky is so happy being the purple guy. :3
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020
> 
> ...


sure i'll send u a bottle


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> sure i'll send u a bottle


A whole bottle? How generous

	Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020



Meraki said:


> _sits in jealousy_


 I could make you gachas and you and Josuke can have matching pfps


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> A whole bottle? How generous


excuse me why are you drinking w i n e


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> A whole bottle? How generous


lmao no probs


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2020)

count me out I want no grape juice


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

Meraki said:


> excuse me why are you drinking w i n e


Cause I can :^

	Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020



Meraki said:


> count me out I want no grape juice


Don't act like you never tasted wine at church :^


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2020)

_it's right there hhhhh



_


----------



## Enxssi (Oct 2, 2020)

boo


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> boo


hello


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

Meraki said:


> _it's right there hhhhh
> View attachment 324026_


Install it then lmao. At least you don't have to ask permission

	Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020



Enxssi said:


> boo


Shut up :^


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Install it then lmao. At least you don't have to ask permission
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020
> 
> ...


I'm gonna feel so guiltyyy


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

Meraki said:


> I'm gonna feel so guiltyyy


Do it


----------



## Enxssi (Oct 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Shut up :^


nou


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Do it


ahhh you're being a bad influenceee ahhhhhhh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> nou


I'm going ghost 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020



Meraki said:


> ahhh you're being a bad influenceee ahhhhhhh


That's my job darling


----------



## Enxssi (Oct 2, 2020)

he happy


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 324027
> he happy


Ngl without the face that can be taken out of context


----------



## Antonio (Oct 2, 2020)

These sudden mood swings need to stop or else someone in my brain is about to get fired.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 2, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> cheers


Isn't it a bit early for that?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

Alek said:


> These sudden mood swings need to stop or else someone in my brain is about to get fired.


At least you have braincells


----------



## Antonio (Oct 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> At least you have braincells


Oh no, I have tiny little spongebobs destroying my brain.


----------



## Rosie977 (Oct 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Ngl without the face that can be taken out of context


Milky no


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

Alek said:


> Oh no, I have tiny little spongebobs destroying my brain.


Are they friendly tho?

	Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> Milky no


IM SORRY IT JUST HDHFBDHHD


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm going ghost
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020
> 
> ...


I must resist


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

Meraki said:


> I must resist


Ew you're a good kid :^


----------



## Antonio (Oct 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Are they friendly tho?


Yes but stupid af


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

Alek said:


> Yes but stupid af


That's nice at least yours are friendly.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Ew you're a good kid :^


I will be a good Christian child


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Isn't it a bit early for that?


no 6.40 pm here lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 2, 2020)

It’s never too early for salt and vinegar chips


----------



## Chris (Oct 2, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> no 6.40 pm here lol


Once 5pm hits there is no room judgement.


----------



## Antonio (Oct 2, 2020)

This new gorillaz song be slapping


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Once 5pm hits there is no room judgement.


Exactly  

 Merlot damn fine grapes!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

Meraki said:


> I will be a good Christian child


I will be a Christian child but sometimes you gotta bend the rules to have fun

	Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> Once 5pm hits there is no room judgement.


Ngl I'm kinda shook that you read the Bible


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 2, 2020)

Grapes are incredibly hit-or-miss for me. I’m not the biggest fan of table grapes and I usually don’t like grape candy at all but I tried candy made with muscadine grapes and no joke they were some of the best candies I’ve ever had so I want to try the real deal eventually.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I will be a Christian child but sometimes you gotta bend the rules to have fun
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020
> 
> ...


bad advice


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2020)

I like green grapes to eat as a snack but they are hella expensive so most of the time I cba. Also those with seeds ew

also man I need more JE merch, rip wallet.


----------



## Chris (Oct 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Ngl I'm kinda shook that you read the Bible


Is that surprising?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 2, 2020)

Ya know, most meme songs are actually kinda good on their own without the meme


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Is that surprising?


tbh yea lol


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 2, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> no 6.40 pm here lol


Ooh we're in the same timezone! scratch that I replied to an old message, should've checked that timestamp not the on on my message
6:40 is a bit early for me, but7:30 is about right. So I guess I can do an early cheers your way now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 2, 2020)

It’s in the afternoon for me lol


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Ngl I'm kinda shook that you read the Bible


 I can never tell with English. Is that past or present tense 'read'? 
The first one wouldn't surprise me all that much, there's pretty of people that read it or parts of it (past tense )


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> I can never tell with English. Is that past or present tense 'read'?
> The first one wouldn't surprise me all that much, there's pretty of people that read it or parts of it (past tense )


I've read parts from it during literature and, it's interesting and good reads but I'm not religious. Song of Songs is interesting for sure.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 2, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> I've read parts from it during literature and, it's interesting and good reads but I'm not religious. Song of Songs is interesting for sure.


My favourite preacher once tried to do a series of sermons on that book. IIRC it got blocked after one or two. From what I remember it _was _interesting.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 2, 2020)

guys am I scary enough for halloween?


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 2, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> guys am I scary enough for halloween?


Aren't you only like 750 dollars? I'd go for something scarier


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 2, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> guys am I scary enough for halloween?


That’s not scary where i live


----------



## Antonio (Oct 2, 2020)

Vris be the most bad ass person in the room but then boom, he secretly reads the Bible like a good child of God.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> I can never tell with English. Is that past or present tense 'read'?
> The first one wouldn't surprise me all that much, there's pretty of people that read it or parts of it (past tense )


It's old english translated from hebrew


----------



## Chris (Oct 2, 2020)

Meraki said:


> tbh yea lol


Why is that?  



Tinkeringbell said:


> I can never tell with English. Is that past or present tense 'read'?
> The first one wouldn't surprise me all that much, there's pretty of people that read it or parts of it (past tense )


I'm going to assume present tense, based on it being a reference to the *Favourite Bible Verses* thread over in Brewsters. But both past and present would be applicable (and true statements) in this case.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Is that surprising?


Yes. Ngl. Yes. You're the last person I'd guess you read the Bible..then again I converted a atheist to a Jesus believer so idk


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm going to assume present tense, based on it being a reference to the *Favourite Bible Verses* thread over in Brewsters. But both past and present would be applicable (and true statements) in this case.


 
Ahh, I missed a thread! That explains


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 2, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Aren't you only like 750 dollars? I'd go for something scarier


I'm expensive yey


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Why is that?
> 
> 
> I'm going to assume present tense, based on it being a reference to the *Favourite Bible Verses* thread over in Brewsters. But both past and present would be applicable (and true statements) in this case.


idk you just don't seem like someone who would read it lol
guess you can't judge a book by its cover ;P


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 2, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> I'm expensive yey


And for everything else, there's Mastercard


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

My finger hurts qwq


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 2, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> And for everything else, there's Mastercard


fine


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

I'm scary cause like I'll tell tom nook to give you a higher house bill owo

	Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020



Alek said:


> Vris be the most bad ass person in the room but then boom, he secretly reads the Bible like a good child of God.


Wait hold up you said a bad word. Is that allowed!?


----------



## Chris (Oct 2, 2020)

Alek said:


> Vris be the most bad ass person in the room but then boom, he secretly reads the Bible like a good child of God.





Milky star said:


> Yes. Ngl. Yes. You're the last person I'd guess you read the Bible..then again I converted a atheist to a Jesus believer so idk





Meraki said:


> idk you just don't seem like someone who would read it lol
> guess you can't judge a book by its cover ;P



I'm surprised I don't catch fire when I walk inside a church to be honest. LGBT, goth, adulterer, satanic symbols, naughty nun tattoo, intimate piercings, the list goes on. I guess I can see why it might appear a jarring contrast.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm surprised I don't catch fire when I walk inside a church to be honest. LGBT, goth, adulterer, satanic symbols, naughty nun tattoo, intimate piercings, the list goes on. I guess I can see why it might appear a jarring contrast.


One drop of Abri's holy water and you're gonna freaking melt dude.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> One drop of Abri's holy water and you're gonna freaking melt dude.


LMFAO I--


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> One drop of Abri's holy water and you're gonna freaking melt dude.


Yeah it really don't add up. I mean I see Abri reading the Bible but you- n a h


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yeah it really don't add up. I mean I see Abri reading the Bible but you- n a h


I've been forgetting ;;


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

Anyways we know Abri- reads the Bible every hour on the dot.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020



Meraki said:


> I've been forgetting ;;


O h nvm


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Anyways we know Abri- reads the Bible every hour on the dot.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020
> 
> ...


LOL awkward


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

*So Abri a Christian doesn't read the Bible but Vris the wizard does? Is this freaking April Fool's? Man y'all have some genius Halloween costumes :^*


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *So Abri a Christian doesn't read the Bible but Vris the wizard does? Is this freaking April Fool's? Man y'all have some genius Halloween costumes :^*


LMFAOOOOO
_Look man I- I've been forgetting_

	Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020

_man my reputation is going down in shambles_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

Smh. I read my Bible everyday . I pray often too,,

	Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020



Meraki said:


> LMFAOOOOO
> _Look man I- I've been forgetting_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020
> ...


God is disappointed.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2020)

reputation, gone

	Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020



Milky star said:


> Smh. I read my Bible everyday ✌. I pray often too,,
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020
> 
> ...


ahhhh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

Meraki said:


> reputation, gone
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020
> 
> ...


Smh you're the real bad kid. Don't even blame my influence on me ;^


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Smh you're the real bad kid. Don't even blame my influence on me ;^


thanks for making me feel better
i feel like a terrible person now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 2, 2020)

I lost my Bible
It just
Up and disappeared
God revoked my Bible privileges


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I lost my Bible
> It just
> Up and disappeared
> God revoked my Bible privileges


Who needs a Bible anyways...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

Meraki said:


> thanks for making me feel better
> i feel like a terrible person now


qwq

	Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020



Tinkeringbell said:


> Who needs a Bible anyways...
> View attachment 324051


Blasphemous

	Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I lost my Bible
> It just
> Up and disappeared
> God revoked my Bible privileges


I got you I'll buy one for you


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> qwq
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020
> 
> ...


not only that I started cursing and even started using God's name in vain and they're becoming bad habits, my parents would be so disappointed in me ;-;


----------



## Chris (Oct 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> One drop of Abri's holy water and you're gonna freaking melt dude.


Please don't make me melt. 🕯 



Milky star said:


> *So Abri a Christian doesn't read the Bible but Vris the wizard does? Is this freaking April Fool's? Man y'all have some genius Halloween costumes :^*


I'm a wizard now?  



Spoiler: my notebook is full of stuff like this.






_I'll say it before anyone else does: of course I take note of a story that mentions prostitutes. _


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

Meraki said:


> not only that I started cursing and even started using God's name in vain and they're becoming bad habits, my parents would be so disappointed in me ;-;


:^ Cussing kinda fun tho but I outta quit,,


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> :^ Cussing kinda fun tho but I outta quit,,


I feel really guilty for doing it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I got you I'll buy one for you


Eh, I got this comic bible... And LEGO Bible... of course.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Please don't make me melt. 🕯
> 
> 
> I'm a wizard now?
> ...


WIZARDDD ILL melt YOU

	Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Eh, I got this comic bible... And LEGO Bible... of course.


I have a manga bible ngl

	Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020



Meraki said:


> I feel really guilty for doing it


Let's quit together


----------



## Chris (Oct 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> WIZARDDD ILL melt YOU


But I prefer being solid.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I have a manga bible ngl


I need to find that


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> WIZARDDD ILL melt YOU
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020
> 
> ...


yes please


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 2, 2020)

Yo why are a bunch of toys these days mystery box collectibles of sentient objects


----------



## Antonio (Oct 2, 2020)

I'm just still shaken that punk rock mod vris is Christian.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020

Ya know, vris is like super nice and help ppl with depression so I should've seen this coming ngl.


----------



## Enxssi (Oct 2, 2020)

I have a pasta bible and so that’s my religion


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

I love my Rainbow magician card,, Yu-Gi-Oh so cool


----------



## Antonio (Oct 2, 2020)

Wasting 150$ getting my hair done: dyed, cleaned, cut, and waxing. Then I'm going to get my face cleaned with these green tea masks I bought.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

Alek said:


> Wasting 150$ getting my hair done: dyed, cleaned, cut, and waxing. Then I'm going to get my face cleaned with these green tea masks I bought.


Sounds girly gross :^


----------



## Chris (Oct 2, 2020)

Alek said:


> I'm just still shaken that punk rock mod vris is Christian.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020
> 
> Ya know, vris is like super nice and help ppl with depression so I should've seen this coming ngl.


I believe @Meraki said just a little while ago not to judge a book by it's cover.  



Alek said:


> Wasting 150$ getting my hair done: dyed, cleaned, cut, and waxing. Then I'm going to get my face cleaned with these green tea masks I bought.


It's not a waste of money if you feel good for it!
skin care products are my guilty pleasure haha.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

I waste my money on anime crap and cute things. ;;


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I waste my money on anime crap and cute things. ;;


I want anime crap and cute things but I'm too scared to ask my parents


----------



## Antonio (Oct 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Sounds girly gross :^


Let me feel beautiful


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

Meraki said:


> I want anime crap and cute things but I'm too scared to ask my parents


Lmao I never ask. My parents just say "It's your money do what you want with it." Now granted I put money away into savings so,, I'm not wasting all my money.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020



Alek said:


> Let me feel beautiful


No. If I can't be pretty then nobody can. :^


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2020)

lol i waste my dough on tie-dye and johnny's entertainment stuff no shame :]


----------



## Antonio (Oct 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I believe @Meraki said just a little while ago not to judge a book by it's cover.


Well when that book is covered in spikes and tattoos, you don't expect a Bible to be inside of it

	Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> It's not a waste of money if you feel good for it!
> skin care products are my guilty pleasure haha.


Thank you!


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Lmao I never ask. My parents just say "It's your money do what you want with it." Now granted I put money away into savings so,, I'm not wasting all my money.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020
> 
> ...


I have no money and SHUT YOU ARE PRETTY


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2020)

man found some old LJ with KAT-TUN stuff.. kyaaa weeb mode


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 2, 2020)

this is what god intended


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 324055
> this is what god intended


adam and eve look kinda creepy... nude lego people what lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 2, 2020)

oh my god there's some 
interesting things in the book
that I don't recall ever seeing


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2020)

maan koki tanaka was so cute as a toddler kskkjdfhd


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 2, 2020)

I’m sorry I’m super busy cuz the gnome king is here


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m sorry I’m super busy cuz the gnome king is here


no he's in the garden


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

Meraki said:


> I have no money and SHUT YOU ARE PRETTY


:^ I have very little money and good looks.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 2, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> no he's in the garden


There’s a lot of gnome kings around and Evwirt’s just came in


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> There’s a lot of gnome kings around and Evwirt’s just came in


nope he's in my bathroom


----------



## Chris (Oct 2, 2020)

Clothes are my greatest weakness. I am *so* tempted to buy this shirt - but it's £45.



Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Clothes are my greatest weakness. I am *so* tempted to buy this shirt - but it's £45.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omgggg i love that shirt, buy for me too please


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

Bruh the groomer keeps thinking our dogs are girls,, and now they have bows in their ears. That's kinda gay ngl


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Bruh the groomer keeps thinking our dogs are girls,, and now they have bows in their ears. That's kinda gay ngl


LMAO


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

Meraki said:


> LMAO


My mom is very displeased ;;


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> My mom is very displeased ;;


o u c h


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

Meraki said:


> o u c h


Very ouch. It looks so weird for them to have bows


----------



## Antonio (Oct 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Clothes are my greatest weakness. I am *so* tempted to buy this shirt - but it's £45.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


save up for it


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Very ouch. It looks so weird for them to have bows


cant you take them off lol?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

Meraki said:


> cant you take them off lol?


That's the problem we don't know how. Plus their rubber banded into their ears ;;


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> That's the problem we don't know how. Plus their rubber banded into their ears ;;


_Into??_
what????


----------



## Chris (Oct 2, 2020)

Alek said:


> save up for it


I have the money. It's an issue of whether or not I'm prepared to spend that much on it.


----------



## will. (Oct 2, 2020)

my first post in the basement dwellers thread


----------



## Chris (Oct 2, 2020)

will. said:


> my first post in the basement dwellers thread


Do you intend to willingly stay or will we need to shackle you to the basement wall by your wrists and ankles?


----------



## Antonio (Oct 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I have the money. It's an issue of whether or not I'm prepared to spend that much on it.


Find a knockoff perhaps


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 2, 2020)

will. said:


> my first post in the basement dwellers thread


Welcome to the dumpster fire, what would you like to order?


----------



## will. (Oct 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Do you intend to willingly stay or will we need to shackle you to the basement wall by your wrists and ankles?


is there a free trial period?


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Welcome to the dumpster fire, what would you like to order?


10 spicy nuggets meal with a large fry and a sweet tea


----------



## Chris (Oct 2, 2020)

Alek said:


> Find a knockoff perhaps


I'm a little too much of a clothing snob for that! I'll likely cave in a day or two.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 2, 2020)

will. said:


> 10 spicy nuggets meal with a large fry and a sweet tea


Due to the nature of the basement, I'm afraid you get 10 sweet nuggets, small fry, and spicy tea.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Do you intend to willingly stay or will we need to shackle you to the basement wall by your wrists and ankles?


LMAO VRIS-

	Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020



will. said:


> my first post in the basement dwellers thread


welcome komrade


----------



## Antonio (Oct 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm a little too much of a clothing snob for that! I'll likely cave in a day or two.


send a selfie with it on when you do

	Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> Do you intend to willingly stay or will we need to shackle you to the basement wall by your wrists and ankles?


We should also leave a key for the shackles near him but make it impossible for him to reach it so they can have some hope.


----------



## Chris (Oct 2, 2020)

Meraki said:


> LMAO VRIS-



Once you're in you're here for life.  




Alek said:


> send a selfie with it on when you do



If/when I cave: shall do!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 2, 2020)

Anyone else doing Inktober or other challenges like it?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 2, 2020)

I’m too busy with other stuff to do Inktober sadly


----------



## Chris (Oct 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Anyone else doing Inktober or other challenges like it?


I usually take part, although I tend to use them as writing prompts rather than for drawing. I had completely forgotten about it this year!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

Why did my dad send me 140 dollars? 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Anyone else doing Inktober or other challenges like it?


Hahaha that's a funny trick. Like I can draw.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Anyone else doing Inktober or other challenges like it?


I know someone that does... I don't draw but I enjoy their work


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Anyone else doing Inktober or other challenges like it?


Every time I hear inktober I think of splatoon
im not tho


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I usually take part, although I tend to use them as writing prompts rather than for drawing. I had completely forgotten about it this year!


Using them as writing prompts sounds like a fun idea.



Meraki said:


> Every time I hear inktober I think of splatoon
> im not tho


Hmm, Inktober but all the drawings are Splatoon based...


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Using them as writing prompts sounds like a fun idea.
> 
> 
> Hmm, Inktober but all the drawings are Splatoon based...


Seastar is typing...


----------



## Mick (Oct 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Anyone else doing Inktober or other challenges like it?



I did enough mandatory artwork during the fair, I'm taking it easy right now  

I will be drawing a lot still though. Gotta practice!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 2, 2020)

Oy I’ve perfected my reduction for my salmon


----------



## Mick (Oct 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oy I’ve perfected my reduction for my salmon



Your what?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 2, 2020)

Mick said:


> Your what?


It’s like a sauce made from the marinade I use on my fish


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Once you're in you're here for life.


Guess that's why I keep coming back here.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020



will. said:


> my first post in the basement dwellers thread


About that...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

Hi hello

	Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020



will. said:


> my first post in the basement dwellers thread


Join u s

	Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020





Sean edit in progress :^


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hi hello
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020
> 
> ...


Dang I wish I could make one of Josuke


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 2, 2020)

Ah yes the reduction is delicious. I know how I’m making my fish now!


----------



## Clock (Oct 2, 2020)

Pretty much finalizing everything from school right now...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

Meraki said:


> Dang I wish I could make one of Josuke


I mean. I could for you but ig that wouldn't hit the same

	Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Pretty much finalizing everything from school right now...


Oh yeah that. I haven't done much today tbh


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I mean. I could for you but ig that wouldn't hit the same
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020
> 
> ...


yea I guess not, man I really want to make something special for him but I can't draw

	Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020

im sad now


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

Meraki said:


> yea I guess not, man I really want to make something special for him but I can't draw
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020
> 
> im sad now


Bruh you draw better than me. Smh


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Bruh you draw better than me. Smh


yeah but I wanted to draw me and him but I'm not good enough for that yet ;;


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

Meraki said:


> yeah but I wanted to draw me and him but I'm not good enough for that yet ;;


Keep practicing :^


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Keep practicing :^


it's gonna take forever
man I wish I could do something special for him


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 2, 2020)

*wakes up after missing hundreds of pages*

H-huh, what?  What’s going on here?

*gets hit with sleep tranquilizer dart*

*falls back asleep*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

Meraki said:


> it's gonna take forever
> man I wish I could do something special for him


You just gotta try 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020



 Ta-da! Aesthetic Seàn.


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 2, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> *wakes up after missing hundreds of pages*
> 
> H-huh, what?  What’s going on here?
> 
> ...


Trust me, you don't want to know what happens here.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

look at that boring Gacha smh

	Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020



Midoriya said:


> *wakes up after missing hundreds of pages*
> 
> H-huh, what?  What’s going on here?
> 
> ...


O h


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 2, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> *wakes up after missing hundreds of pages*
> 
> H-huh, what?  What’s going on here?
> 
> ...


Oof I didn’t know the gnomes got here I formally apologize for them


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 2, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> *wakes up after missing hundreds of pages*
> 
> H-huh, what?  What’s going on here?
> 
> ...


no! don't succumb to the melatonin!


----------



## Clock (Oct 2, 2020)

Doing school stuff makes me exhausted


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Doing school stuff makes me exhausted


Same. I'd drop out but I promised my now dead uncle I wouldn't drop out so


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You just gotta try
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020
> 
> ...


I do try..


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

Meraki said:


> I do try..


Which is why your art is amazing and all I can do is crappy Gacha edits


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Which is why your art is amazing and all I can do is crappy Gacha edits


I can't draw in poses tho which is what I need to draw :c all I can do is face forward


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

Meraki said:


> I can't draw in poses tho which is what I need to draw :c all I can do is face forward


:^ what even is drawing? Lmao can't do that


----------



## Seastar (Oct 2, 2020)

Good morn- I mean evening.
How is everyone doing?


----------



## Mick (Oct 2, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> *wakes up after missing hundreds of pages*
> 
> H-huh, what?  What’s going on here?
> 
> ...



See you in another 100 pages


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

My sister gave me a goth gf in the sims


----------



## Rosie977 (Oct 2, 2020)

I wonder if getting one of the gachas would actually help

Well no but- _I need something_

theres also picrew, maybe I'll go to picrew


----------



## Clock (Oct 2, 2020)

Most of my Oc ideas just come from my head...


----------



## Seastar (Oct 2, 2020)

I've still given in to what happened when I played New Leaf after the Amiibo update.
Maybe you don't see that OC here anymore, but-


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Oct 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> My sister gave me a goth gf in the sims



We need a special atmosphere for this gem.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> :^ what even is drawing? Lmao can't do that


idk I barely can


----------



## Seastar (Oct 2, 2020)

I wonder if I should go back to traditional drawing instead of digital...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I wonder if I should go back to traditional drawing instead of digital...


I've wondered the same thing. I draw better on paper.


----------



## Mick (Oct 2, 2020)

I've been meaning to try traditional but at the same time I'm kinda scared, there's no undo button in a sketchbook


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

Mick said:


> I've been meaning to try traditional but at the same time I'm kinda scared, there's no undo button in a sketchbook


That's what makes it fun. It's more challenging. I think for me my art looks better on paper.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 2, 2020)

Mick said:


> I've been meaning to try traditional but at the same time I'm kinda scared, there's no undo button in a sketchbook


I start with a sketch on paper and then move to digital. My art overall looks better that way; it’s the best of both worlds!


----------



## Mick (Oct 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> That's what makes it fun. It's more challenging. I think for me my art looks better on paper.



I really like the way traditional art looks as well, the added texture/imperfections from physical media really adds to the charm. My problem is that I usually start drawing without a solid plan, I just try, discard, and try again until it looks right. Which is exactly why i bought a sketchbook because it's something I'd like to improve on.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I start with a sketch on paper and then move to digital. My art overall looks better that way; it’s the best of both worlds!


Stop flexing on your skills smh

	Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020



Mick said:


> I really like the way traditional art looks as well, the added texture/imperfections from physical media really adds to the charm. My problem is that I usually start drawing without a solid plan, I just try, discard, and try again until it looks right. Which is exactly why i bought a sketchbook because it's something I'd like to improve on.


I look at references but half the time my art ends being different from the original plan. In fact..I have an example of that


----------



## Mick (Oct 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I start with a sketch on paper and then move to digital. My art overall looks better that way; it’s the best of both worlds!



I have tried that before, but I found that there isn't much of a difference between an initial paper sketch and a digital sketch for me so I tend to skip right to the digital part


----------



## Enxssi (Oct 2, 2020)

he sit


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 2, 2020)

Mick said:


> I have tried that before, but I found that there isn't much of a difference between an initial paper sketch and a digital sketch for me so I tend to skip right to the digital part


For me my digital sketches always are crummy. My traditional sketches are MUCH better but I’m always super nervous about inking in the lines...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

This is a piece of fanart I did for Saiki from Disastrous Life of Saiki K. I messed up on his bottom half so I ended up covering it with galaxy colors. That was not the intended plan

	Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020



Enxssi said:


> View attachment 324136
> he sit


I kick :^


----------



## Enxssi (Oct 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I kick :^


do not kick the mick...ey


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> do not kick the mick...ey


*Kicks the mick...ey*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 2, 2020)

mickey mouse held my family hostage


----------



## Clock (Oct 2, 2020)

Mickey will be everywhere


----------



## Mick (Oct 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Kicks the mick...ey*



Oi stop that or I will have to retaliate for the mick...ey


----------



## Enxssi (Oct 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> mickey mouse held my family hostage


cheddar


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 2, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> cheddar






Mickey hunts for sport


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

;; hhh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 2, 2020)

I want to be consumed by the *v̷̮͍̜͍͓̹͈̺̹͎̀͑̍o̶̢̼͕̥̖̰͙̩̹̯͖̊̋͜ͅi̷͔̎́̂̋̇̽́̂̈́̃̐͘̕͜d̶̹̗̾̚*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I want to be eating by the *v̷̮͍̜͍͓̹͈̺̹͎̀͑̍o̶̢̼͕̥̖̰͙̩̹̯͖̊̋͜ͅi̷͔̎́̂̋̇̽́̂̈́̃̐͘̕͜d̶̹̗̾̚*


Nah that place smells like bad fish anywhere else is better


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Nah that place smells like bad fish anywhere else is better


I will bring scented candles


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 2, 2020)

hello i'm here again

i'm depressed as per usual but i'm not going to get into it because this is supposed to be a nice, fun and happy place


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I will bring scented candles


Nah that just makes the place smell like bad fish and cedar


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Nah that just makes the place smell like bad fish and cedar


I'll take what I can get


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'll take what I can get


Good luck then. The smell just gets gross over time


----------



## Antonio (Oct 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 324139
> Mickey hunts for sport


that emoji is cursed


----------



## Enxssi (Oct 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I want to be consumed by the *v̷̮͍̜͍͓̹͈̺̹͎̀͑̍o̶̢̼͕̥̖̰͙̩̹̯͖̊̋͜ͅi̷͔̎́̂̋̇̽́̂̈́̃̐͘̕͜d̶̹̗̾̚*


nah fam the *v̷̮͍̜͍͓̹͈̺̹͎̀͑̍o̶̢̼͕̥̖̰͙̩̹̯͖̊̋͜ͅi̷͔̎́̂̋̇̽́̂̈́̃̐͘̕͜d̶̹̗̾̚ *sucks I was there for like 10,000 years and I’d give it 0 stars if I could


----------



## Clock (Oct 2, 2020)

The void would have 0/10 terrible service


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 2, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> The void would have 0/10 terrible service


It does, I assure you. Don’t go there if ya want a pleasant dinner experience

	Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020

Oh man Bruce’s house makes him look like he’s homeless. I guess it fits lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 2, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> nah fam the *v̷̮͍̜͍͓̹͈̺̹͎̀͑̍o̶̢̼͕̥̖̰͙̩̹̯͖̊̋͜ͅi̷͔̎́̂̋̇̽́̂̈́̃̐͘̕͜d̶̹̗̾̚ *sucks I was there for like 10,000 years and I’d give it 0 stars if I could


Would you say the *v̷̮͍̜͍͓̹͈̺̹͎̀͑̍o̶̢̼͕̥̖̰͙̩̹̯͖̊̋͜ͅi̷͔̎́̂̋̇̽́̂̈́̃̐͘̕͜d̶̹̗̾̚  *is deadly?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Would you say the *v̷̮͍̜͍͓̹͈̺̹͎̀͑̍o̶̢̼͕̥̖̰͙̩̹̯͖̊̋͜ͅi̷͔̎́̂̋̇̽́̂̈́̃̐͘̕͜d̶̹̗̾̚  *is deadly?


No but they play the same song 20 times in a row and it’s a weird ear worm


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No but they play the same song 20 times in a row and it’s a weird ear worm


Only 20?
Hmmmmmm still thinking about it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Only 20?
> Hmmmmmm still thinking about it


Still would suggest not going you will be disappointed


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Still would suggest not going you will be disappointed


the bar is so low at this point


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> the bar is so low at this point


There’s so many better places to visit tho and at a lower cost


----------



## Clock (Oct 2, 2020)

I wonder how some villagers react to the void before they get called to move in a new place


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 2, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I wonder how some villagers react to the void before they get called to move in a new place


I think they block all memory of that place


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> There’s so many better places to visit tho and at a lower cost


Wait, it costs_ money??_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wait, it costs_ money??_


Yup and it’s WAY too pricy to visit


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yup and it’s WAY too pricy to visit


Dang. There go my plans. Maybe I'll just move to Sweden or Iceland as I've planned.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 3, 2020)

Well, I’ve got to go to bed, so I’ll see y’all in the morning!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 3, 2020)

https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/milky-stars-spooky-season-collection.576253/ so I did this thing


----------



## Enxssi (Oct 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Dang. There go my plans. Maybe I'll just move to Sweden or Iceland as I've planned.


your signature reminds me that they removed coraline from netflix


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> your signature reminds me that they removed coraline from netflix


oh yeah
how dare they >:[

time to go to some sketchy site


----------



## Seastar (Oct 3, 2020)

I actually have Coraline on DVD though
...Or was it Blueray? I can't remember anymore.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I have the money. It's an issue of whether or not I'm prepared to spend that much on it.


I've spent probably thrice of that and more on tie-dye in the last months so  go for it.


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> I've spent probably thrice of that and more on tie-dye in the last months so  go for it.


I've spent far too much in the past week or so, but I'm getting paid on Monday so it's extremely tempting. My town is in lockdown and it looks like that may be expanded to nationwide very soon, so I wouldn't even have any opportunity to wear it. Although I'm also in love with this jumper which is slightly cheaper at £40 and is practical for wearing at home/not inappropriate for video calls...  Plus it's velvet and I'm a sucker for nice textures.



Spoiler


----------



## Clock (Oct 3, 2020)

I return


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I've spent far too much in the past week or so, but I'm getting paid on Monday so it's extremely tempting. My town is in lockdown and it looks like that may be expanded in nationwide very soon, so I wouldn't even have any opportunity to wear it. Although I'm also in love with this jumper which is slightly cheaper at £40 and is practical for wearing at home/not inappropriate video calls...  Plus it's velvet and I'm a sucker for nice textures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I love that velvet paisley texture, have a couple of dresses with it <3 Go get it, I wear all my stuff at home all the time tbf. I'd go for either.


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Man, I love that velvet paisley texture, have a couple of dresses with it <3 Go get it, I wear all my stuff at home all the time tbf. I'd go for either.


You are a bad influence. 

A lot of my wardrobe I won't wear unless I'm leaving the house. When I'm at home I tend to gravitate towards garments that are comfortable, don't require ironing, and that I don't mind getting the odd hole in from cat claws (so dress shirts are a no there). It's so cold lately that I basically live in sweat pants, jumpers, and band shirts. Also dumb crap like this because I find it hilarious (cost me £7 on clearance haha):



Spoiler: no it did not come with fries


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 3, 2020)

Mornin’ y’all’s! The weekend is here!


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 3, 2020)

yo is it ok if i join the basement gang 
for whatever reason i feel rather self-conscious whenever i come here like i'm not yet accepted or some garbage
probably over-contemplating it but y'know  that's me


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You are a bad influence.
> 
> A lot of my wardrobe I won't wear unless I'm leaving the house. When I'm at home I tend to gravitate towards garments that are comfortable, don't require ironing, and that I don't mind getting the odd hole in from cat claws (so dress shirts are a no there). It's so cold lately that I basically live in sweat pants, jumpers, and band shirts. Also dumb crap like this because I find it hilarious (cost me £7 on clearance haha):
> 
> ...


I know 

Yeah, I wear a bit what I have, sometimes yoga jumpsuit, sometime a dress and sometimes sweater and a skirt. And yeah, understandable though considering cats.

Man that shirt is also awesome


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 3, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> yo is it ok if i join the basement gang
> for whatever reason i feel rather self-conscious whenever i come here like i'm not yet accepted or some garbage
> probably over-contemplating it but y'know  that's me


I just barged in without asking, it went fine. Suggest the same for you


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> yo is it ok if i join the basement gang
> for whatever reason i feel rather self-conscious whenever i come here like i'm not yet accepted or some garbage
> probably over-contemplating it but y'know  that's me


I came in here to tell people off and ended up staying. If they accept me despite the amount of times I've had to scold them, then they shouldn't say no to you! 



sheilaa said:


> I know
> 
> Yeah, I wear a bit what I have, sometimes yoga jumpsuit, sometime a dress and sometimes sweater and a skirt. And yeah, understandable though considering cats.
> 
> Man that shirt is also awesome


Downside to having cats is that you can't have nice things. Or you have to take precautions. e.g. if I let them in my bedroom I need to put an old sheet over my bed to protect the covers.  

Haha, I love it!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 3, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> yo is it ok if i join the basement gang
> for whatever reason i feel rather self-conscious whenever i come here like i'm not yet accepted or some garbage
> probably over-contemplating it but y'know  that's me


Honestly you’re good. I came in at random a day after joining this site lol


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I came in here to tell people off and ended up staying. If they accept me despite the amount of times I've had to scold them, then they shouldn't say no to you!
> 
> 
> Downside to having cats is that you can't have nice things. Or you have to take precautions. e.g. if I let them in my bedroom I need to put an old sheet over my bed to protect the covers.
> ...


Yeah I suppose worth it though 

Yeah I need one that says McHippie or something LOL


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 3, 2020)

hmm sounds good lol
seems like a nice place to be 

or is it....


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 3, 2020)

I’m just waiting for Minecon Live right now lol


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 3, 2020)

News flash: Bowser suspected of selling a gadget to illegally play Nintendo games...

It's a real headline on the site I'm reading now, the man really is called 'Bowser'.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 3, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> News flash: Bowser suspected of selling a gadget to illegally play Nintendo games...
> 
> It's a real headline on the site I'm reading now, the man really is called 'Bowser'.


The president of Nintendo of America is named Doug Bowser. Yes, it has been commented on


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> The president of Nintendo of America is named Doug Bowser. Yes, it has been commented on


Heh yeah the article mentioned that at the end as well  I still like the idea of a man named Bowser doing bad Bowser things ;-)


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> The president of Nintendo of America is named Doug Bowser. Yes, it has been commented on


Wait the president is the dude who did it??


----------



## Mick (Oct 3, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> yo is it ok if i join the basement gang
> for whatever reason i feel rather self-conscious whenever i come here like i'm not yet accepted or some garbage
> probably over-contemplating it but y'know  that's me



*points to the opening post*

It says join us.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 3, 2020)

Meraki said:


> Wait the president is the dude who did it??


Nah I think it was a separate bowser


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Nah I think it was a separate bowser


_there's more than one bowser_


----------



## Seastar (Oct 3, 2020)

Meraki said:


> _there's more than one bowser_


Well, this came up. So yes.




__





						Bowser (surname) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 3, 2020)

Kirby is an actual name too!


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Well, this came up. So yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_bruh I-_


----------



## Seastar (Oct 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Kirby is an actual name too!


Oh yeah, that's true.


----------



## Mick (Oct 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Kirby is an actual name too!



Well then, time for a name change


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2020)

Your name is much cooler than that though.


----------



## Mick (Oct 3, 2020)

I was assuming it was a last name? I would be willing to change that one


----------



## Seastar (Oct 3, 2020)

Fun fact:
There is a person named Daisy Ridley


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 3, 2020)

Mick said:


> I was assuming it was a last name? I would be willing to change that one


Why would you change your last name, it's nice?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 3, 2020)

Mick said:


> I was assuming it was a last name? I would be willing to change that one


It could be either a first or last name!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 3, 2020



Tinkeringbell said:


> Why would you change your last name, it's nice?


My last name is a nigh-unpronounceable mess IRL. The funny thing is it’s spelling is rather simplistic


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It could be either a first or last name!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 3, 2020
> 
> ...


I have that with my first name, especially when talking to non-Dutch people. I always have to clarify that no, you do not pronounce it like the name of that singer that dances around half-naked on television and lets her boyfriend beat her up...
I sometimes just give up and use another name.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> My last name is a nigh-unpronounceable mess IRL. The funny thing is it’s spelling is rather simplistic


Sounds like my first legal name (I'm not gonna reveal it here for reasons & I don't like it). Like a lot of people I meet can't say it right although it's a really simple spell/pronounce thing and I always get other names or with a french touch lol.


----------



## Enxssi (Oct 3, 2020)

guys how do you draw a spacesuit it's important


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> guys how do you draw a spacesuit it's important


That’s Mick’s foray not mine lol


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> guys how do you draw a spacesuit it's important


----------



## Mick (Oct 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> guys how do you draw a spacesuit it's important



Probably using a lot of white


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 3, 2020)

Hello


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 3, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hello


hello


----------



## Enxssi (Oct 3, 2020)

hi
 im making a thing


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 3, 2020)

I want to draw but like n a h


----------



## Enxssi (Oct 3, 2020)

here's a preview or something


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 3, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I want to draw but like n a h


mood


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 324235
> here's a preview or something


Among us oc?


----------



## Enxssi (Oct 3, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Among us oc?


kinda


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> kinda


OwO


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 3, 2020)

what if eyeballs shriveled up and became raisin-like if you didn't blink for a while or you fell asleep with your eyes open


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what if eyeballs shriveled up and became raisin-like if you didn't blink for a while or you fell asleep with your eyes open


why would you say this


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 3, 2020)

Meraki said:


> why would you say this


to make button eyes marketable

buttons won't shrivel up or need to be wetted, so they are far superior


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> to make button eyes marketable
> 
> buttons won't shrivel up or need to be wetted, so they are far superior


no please


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 3, 2020)

Minecraft cave update confirmed!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Minecraft cave update confirmed!


Oh maybe that's why everyone is talking about cows and squids


----------



## Enxssi (Oct 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what if eyeballs shriveled up and became raisin-like if you didn't blink for a while or you fell asleep with your eyes open


frog.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> frog.


look my eyes were feeling really funky this morning


----------



## Antonio (Oct 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what if eyeballs shriveled up and became raisin-like if you didn't blink for a while or you fell asleep with your eyes open




That's disgusting and I literally imagined it.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 3, 2020)

Alek said:


> That's disgusting and I literally imagined it.


ahhhhhhhHHHHHHHH


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 3, 2020)

'Tis October. Time for more cursed stuff.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> 'Tis October. Time for more cursed stuff.


Do furbies count?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 3, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Do furbies count?
> 
> View attachment 324255


I hate that the white one has antlers


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2020)

@Alek @sheilaa I just spent £70 on clothes. It's not even the items I shared in here. I still want to buy those though!!  



Spoiler: The tone for tonight. 😌












Tinkeringbell said:


> Do furbies count?
> 
> View attachment 324255



This is utterly terrifying.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 3, 2020)

I just want devil horns and wings


----------



## Antonio (Oct 3, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> @Alek @sheilaa I just spent £70 on clothes. It's not even the items I shared in here. I still want to buy those though!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are those clothes though? You told us without providing pictures and my curiosity is killing me. ;-;


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 3, 2020)

Vris is a exorcist in disguise. He's the real monster :^


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 3, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I just want devil horns and wings


and why would you want that :/


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 3, 2020)

Meraki said:


> and why would you want that :/


Because they're cute in acnh :^ Shut you have a demon for a pfp


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2020)

Alek said:


> What are those clothes though? You told us without providing pictures and my curiosity is killing me. ;-;


I'll share pictures when they arrive! Delivery should only take a couple of days.



Milky star said:


> Vris is a exorcist in disguise. He's the real monster :^


Exorcists drive the monsters away!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 3, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'll share pictures when they arrive! Delivery should only take a couple of days.
> 
> 
> Exorcists drive the monsters away!


Must be why you keep disappearing. :^


----------



## Antonio (Oct 3, 2020)

I'm part demon so vris probably going to kill me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 3, 2020)

Alek said:


> I'm part demon so vris probably going to kill me


so you'll be... half dead? half alive?


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Must be why you keep disappearing. :^


I'm working on something haha. I was hit with a story idea earlier and all I thought was, "_this would make an amazing film._" Pitched the concept to a few people and they agree it has potential. Trying to pull together a more solid plot / develop characters now. 



Alek said:


> I'm part demon so vris probably going to kill me


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 3, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm working on something haha. I was hit with a story idea earlier and all I thought was, "_this would make an amazing film._" Pitched the concept to a few people and they agree it has potential. Trying to pull together a more solid plot / develop characters now.


:^ Stop the cap. You're the monster we gotta kill you now. Actually I have a lot of comics I want to make for my story.. actually it's been awhile since I posted a part of my novel on Wattpad.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 3, 2020)

I want to eventually make a comic but I’m busy with other stuff right now so I’m sticking to concepts for now.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 3, 2020)

I just make gachas comics,,


----------



## Antonio (Oct 3, 2020)

These are pretty cute ngl


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 3, 2020)

Alek said:


> View attachment 324269
> These are pretty cute ngl


Oh wow those are better than the dresses I made


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2020)

I wish I had the talent to draw it out. I certainly lack that skill. 

I used to work in film, but I lack the access to equipment (nor do I have the budget) now. Annoying thing is I have a friend who owns a club that would have made the perfect set and I bet he would have been on board! So I think I'll have to go the novel route.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 3, 2020)

I wish I had talent period

	Post automatically merged: Oct 3, 2020

Is my pfp scrrrry?


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2020)

Unfortunately creative skills take a long time to master.  
I've been writing fiction for just shy of twenty years now; fifteen of those "seriously". I'm still not very good at it.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 3, 2020)

I just take things I like and slap em together,,


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 3, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Unfortunately creative skills take a long time to master.
> I've been writing fiction for just shy of twenty years now; fifteen of those "seriously". I'm still not very good at it.


I’ve been drawing on and off for the past 6 years and my art has only gotten to “okay” lol


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2020)

I neglected to mention there I actually have a university degree in screenwriting and I still suck haha. 

Art is such a steep curve @Your Local Wild Child. I don't think I'll ever master that one.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 3, 2020)

I just write gay fanfictions about aliens and yokais,,


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I just write gay fanfictions about aliens and yokais,,


The tiny font makes me feel that you think there is something wrong with this. There isn't. I'm a published author of LGBT work.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 3, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> The tiny font makes me feel that you think there is something wrong with this. There isn't. I'm a published author of LGBT work.


Well a lot of people of the LGBTQ community think that what I do is "wrong" and doesn't represent gays well or something. I guess that kind of writing gets back clash,


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Well a lot of people of the LGBTQ community think that what I do is "wrong" and doesn't represent gays well or something. I guess that kind of writing gets back clash,


I'm a firm believer that LGBT+ characters need representations in all genres in order to normalise the concept. A current problem in literature is books with LGBT+ characters being shuffled into the 'queer fiction' section of book shops regardless of the plotline.

I personally write historical, science fiction, erotica/romance, and young/new adult fiction.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 3, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm a firm believer that LGBT+ characters need representations in all genres in order to normalise the concept. A current problem in literature is books with LGBT+ characters being shuffled into the 'queer fiction' section of book shops regardless of the plotline.
> 
> I personally write historical, science fiction, erotica/romance, and young/new adult fiction.


I just really like the idea of cute dudes being cute I guess. But with my characters it goes way deeper than that. It's not just about them being "uwu" no they face their own set of problems their own trauma their own mental issues their own identity crises everything.


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I just really like the idea of cute dudes being cute I guess. But with my characters it goes way deeper than that. It's not just about them being "uwu" no they face their own set of problems their own trauma their own mental issues their own identity crises everything.


That doesn't sound like a bad thing at all. Ignore the critics.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 3, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> That doesn't sound like a bad thing at all. Ignore the critics.


 I try to. I make cute characters on the surface but deep down their just having a hard time with real world problems. I just want to address them in a scary but cute way


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I try to. I make cute characters on the surface but deep down their just having a hard time with real world problems. I just want to address them in a scary but cute way


That doesn't sound a bad thing.

Most creative works that have lasted the ages caused a stir in the beginning. My own writing would offend many. But if you're not making people think and feel with your work then what you are really accomplishing?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 3, 2020)

Oh gosh I’m watching the fighter overview for Steve and I’m loving every minute of it! I’m definitely going to be trying his move set


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh gosh I’m watching the fighter overview for Steve and I’m loving every minute of it! I’m definitely going to be trying his move set


I love how what happens when Jigglypuff puts him to sleep


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh gosh I’m watching the fighter overview for Steve and I’m loving every minute of it! I’m definitely going to be trying his move set


Bruh he's god tier


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I love how what happens when Jigglypuff puts him to sleep


Same here the dedication to sleep in a bed is real


----------



## Enxssi (Oct 3, 2020)

ok so i did a thing


----------



## Clock (Oct 3, 2020)

Id draw more if my tablet wouldn't act up


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 3, 2020)

Enxssi's lighting skills are impeccable
Hand 'em over


----------



## Clock (Oct 3, 2020)

My lighting skills are trash


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 3, 2020)

Lighting? What's that never heard of it


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2020)

Your drawing is fantastic.


----------



## Enxssi (Oct 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Enxssi's lighting skills are impeccable
> Hand 'em over


first make do your art thing 
then shade the eyes (preferably with a transparent desaturated dark blue)
then shade the rest of the body
then use mostly transparent gradients away from where you want the light source to come from


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 3, 2020)

Looks amazing! I’ve gotta try it eventually lol


----------



## Mairmalade (Oct 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Looks amazing! I’ve gotta try it eventually lol


Started playing yesterday. It's a lot of fun and doesn't take long to pick up. 

@Enxssi - your art style is gorgeous. Lovely work (especially the mischievous look on orange)!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 3, 2020)

We’ve got geese in the yard behind our backyard lol


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 3, 2020)

whY is my phone always doing crap like this


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 3, 2020)

Meraki said:


> View attachment 324317
> whY is my phone always doing crap like this


TBT creepypasta with the headless man and tiny demon


----------



## Enxssi (Oct 3, 2020)

Meraki said:


> View attachment 324317
> whY is my phone always doing crap like this


tbt 4.0 is looking great


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> tbt 4.0 is looking great


LMAO


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 3, 2020)

Breakfast for dinner is awesome


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Breakfast for dinner is awesome


bro I had breakfast for dinner too


----------



## Clock (Oct 3, 2020)

I had breakfast for dinner yesterday


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 3, 2020)

gUYS
AXOLOTLS
in
MINECRAFT




SOON


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> gUYS
> AXOLOTLS
> in
> MINECRAFT
> ...


I know! That was one of the big things I noted along with bundles and lightning rods


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 3, 2020)

*I've come to a revelation that my art looks better on paper which is sad because I can't do cool edits with that ;;*

	Post automatically merged: Oct 3, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> gUYS
> AXOLOTLS
> in
> MINECRAFT
> ...


You're late :^


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 3, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You're late :^


I don't have the attention span to sit through livestreams


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I don't have the attention span to sit through livestreams


:^ I didn't even watch the live stream I saw post of it elsewhere


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 3, 2020)

I watched bits and pieces of the livestream. I’m watching the bits I missed


----------



## Clock (Oct 3, 2020)

The free code expired 5 months ago...
I guess I'll think about buying it for my computer


----------



## Enxssi (Oct 3, 2020)

axolotls in minceraft
yeas


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 3, 2020)

Oh gosh the new boss (maybe) mob is low key terrifying


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 3, 2020)

funny story of the day

so yesterday as me and my 5 other homies are sitting in health class waiting for the teacher to arrive a lil 10-11 y/o boy walks in and says "i h a v e  l i g m a " and walks away. then as we silently make fun of his cringe he comes back and says "t h a t  i s  l e g i t n e s s "


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 3, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> funny story of the day
> 
> so yesterday as me and my 5 other homies are sitting in health class waiting for the teacher to arrive a lil 10-11 y/o boy walks in and says "i h a v e  l i g m a " and walks away. then as we silently make fun of his cringe he comes back and says "t h a t  i s  l e g i t n e s s "


sounds like the usual 5th grade boy


----------



## Enxssi (Oct 3, 2020)

i made it a desktop background


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 324358
> i made it a desktop background


Looks like Blue was in the middle of downloading data


----------



## Seastar (Oct 3, 2020)

Good morn- evening. How is everyone?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Good morn- evening. How is everyone?


I’m hyped for the Minecraft update!


----------



## Seastar (Oct 3, 2020)

Ahaha what?
There was a scorpion right next to K.K. Slider...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Ahaha what?
> There was a scorpion right next to K.K. Slider...


K.K. is a fearless man... dog.


----------



## Clock (Oct 3, 2020)

I guess going off for an hour was a good option


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 3, 2020)

I'm exited,, this Gacha edit is gonna work out! It's gonna be gorey and bloody


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 3, 2020)

I now have an outfit for when I’m supposed to go out and be fanceh!


Spoiler


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I now have an outfit for when I’m supposed to go out and be fanceh!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


So cute!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 3, 2020

You know..imma change Milky's outfit tonight! He wants to wear a new dress. :3


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 3, 2020)

Milky star said:


> So cute!


I ended up going with the green one instead...maybe I should also use the mages shoes (once I get my hands on em)?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I ended up going with the green one instead...maybe I should also use the mages shoes (once I get my hands on em)?


Do wild kids wear shoes though?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 3, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Do wild kids wear shoes though?


They’re basically bags on my feet so it’s close enough to me. Otherwise no I don’t wear em


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> They’re basically bags on my feet so it’s close enough to me. Otherwise no I don’t wear em


That makes sense. I mean..Milky being an elf n all they always dress nice even if their only forest children.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 3, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I now have an outfit for when I’m supposed to go out and be fanceh!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I like the splash of purple


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I like the splash of purple


I went with green for now but I can change to any of the colors


----------



## Clock (Oct 4, 2020)

I just opened nh its its been a while since i've talked to a few villagers


----------



## Chris (Oct 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I now have an outfit for when I’m supposed to go out and be fanceh!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


What a handsome wild child.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 4, 2020)

owo I got the wings and horns..Milky is getting a make over~


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 4, 2020)

It’s near bedtime for me. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s near bedtime for me. See y’all in the morning!


Good night!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 4, 2020

Hmm...what color wings and horns do elf children wear..


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 4, 2020)

Morning! It's morning everyone! Today's the day! The sun is shining, the pumpkins are grown... the pumpkins are grown... The pumpkins are grown!!!





Guess I'm spending my next hour sorting colors.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 4, 2020)

Pfew. First 'real' pumpkin patch is ready, and the first decorations are crafted: 






I love, love, love the new fences and spooky towers


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 4, 2020)

Since I was a bad wild child and TTed, I already have my starter crop up. Now I’m getting my green pumpkins established in Evwirt lol


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 4, 2020)

I have 18 plants of each color that I'll keep. Right now, I'm moving Tutu's house, then I'll demolish what's now Hornsby's backyard (it doesn't suit him, his hobby is nature yet I gave him a backyard with stone pavement and stone ornaments...). I think I'll either put 18 green pumpkin plants in his backyard, or 9 of orange, green and yellow. I'll need to figure out how much space I have 

BTW if you need more pumpkins of any color to establish them, I'm doing a giveaway over at Nook's Cranny


----------



## Chris (Oct 4, 2020)

I should really install the update.


----------



## Clock (Oct 4, 2020)

I need to play NH more often, its just that real life stuff makes me busy


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 4, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I should really install the update.


Whaaaat you haven't yet?! HOW?!


----------



## Chris (Oct 4, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Whaaaat you haven't yet?! HOW?!


I haven't even turned my Switch on this week.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 4, 2020)

Oh wow. I can do that once I'm 'done' with the game for a while... but not during the week a major update comes out!


----------



## Seastar (Oct 4, 2020)

I use my Nintendo Switch daily lol


----------



## Chris (Oct 4, 2020)

May boot it up once I've finished lunch: miso ramen. 

Listening to a terrible audiobook so might be good to have something to do with my hands / take out my irritation with the author.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 4, 2020)

I can highly recommend planting pumpkins as 'something to do' at this moment


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 4, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> I can highly recommend planting pumpkins as 'something to do' at this moment


I concur with this! I love my wild pumpkin patches lol


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I concur with this! I love my wild pumpkin patches lol


I love mine too at the moment, though I do wonder how I'm going to decorate it once Halloween is over... I don't want to keep de Spooky decorations up all year.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 4, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> I love mine too at the moment, though I do wonder how I'm going to decorate it once Halloween is over... I don't want to keep de Spooky decorations up all year.


I’m planning on keeping the spooky chairs and scarecrows as-is and moving the rest so that you don’t see the carved face


----------



## Chris (Oct 4, 2020)

I'm glad you recommended turning the game on. I almost missed Goose's birthday.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 4, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm glad you recommended turning the game on. I almost missed Goose's birthday.
> 
> View attachment 324422​


Love the tealight  Also... oof. A billion squats a year, that makes almost 2.8 million squats a day, which is give or take 31-32 squats a second. 

I hope for your sake he'll do other interesting stuff as well!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 4, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm glad you recommended turning the game on. I almost missed Goose's birthday.
> 
> View attachment 324422​


That would’ve been a catastrophe!


----------



## Chris (Oct 4, 2020)

Those candle holders are my favourites.  

Planted some pumpkins and got a new look.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 4, 2020)

Oh wow everyone has nice pumpkin patches..I better start planting mine


----------



## Chris (Oct 4, 2020)

@Milky star if you're still looking for devil horns they're available in Vylbrand's Ables today.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 4, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> @Milky star if you're still looking for devil horns they're available in Vylbrand's Ables today.


Oh! I actually got them yesterday darlin. Thank you though! Actually speaking of that...Milky has a new look. I'mma take tons of pictures of him ( ˘ ³˘)♥


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 4, 2020)

I’m taking a break from homework to bring a modicum of order to the chaos that is Evwirt


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m taking a break from homework to bring a modicum of order to the chaos that is Evwirt


I gotta get started on mine..this photoshop project is proving to be difficult.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 4, 2020)

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CFJESrvFzXg/
BRUH LMAO


----------



## Chris (Oct 4, 2020)

It's possible. Cats are evil. Mine drink my tea, steal and hide objects, and purposely knock objects off tables. The night before last Dante stole a bag of potatoes, dragged them into his bed, and chewed up all four corners.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 4, 2020)

Meraki said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CFJESrvFzXg/
> BRUH LMAO


I tend to lean more towards dogs but I love cats too and would be totally open towards adopting one! My dad is biased away from them but his mom (my grandma) had a pretty traumatic experience with them which influenced him on that opinion. Plus he doesn’t think all cats are terrible.

Also, my sister is terribly allergic to cats, so getting one right now is a no-go (she doesn’t hate them, however-she loves looking at em!)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 4, 2020)

Meraki said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CFJESrvFzXg/
> BRUH LMAO


_those cats knew what they did_


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _those cats knew what they did_


I love cats tho I have 7


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 4, 2020)

I want a cat.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 4, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It's possible. Cats are evil. Mine drink my tea, steal and hide objects, and purposely knock objects off tables. The night before last Dante stole a bag of potatoes, dragged them into his bed, and chewed up all four corners.


_W H A T_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 4, 2020)

my grandparents have some cats around their farm. thing is, idk which ones are dead or not so when I see one I haven't seen in awhile I think "oh, you've been revived."
they usually won't let me pet them and I'm salty about it.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> my grandparents have some cats around their farm. thing is, idk which ones are dead or not so when I see one I haven't seen in awhile I think "oh, you've been revived."
> they usually won't let me pet them and I'm salty about it.


One thing to note is that if a cat is kept in a farm yard they don’t have the same personality as a house cat.  They’re pretty much semi-feral. They’ll tolerate those who feed them but not much else.


----------



## Chris (Oct 4, 2020)

Meraki said:


> _W H A T_


Don't worry, the potatoes were unharmed! No bite marks in any of them! He just wrecked the bag.  

Reminds me that I managed to stain the inside of my bathtub black last week only to find out after that one of the cats had stolen the sponge I keep in the bathroom. Found it several days later underneath the couch.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> One thing to note is that if a cat is kept in a farm yard they don’t have the same personality as a house cat.  They’re pretty much semi-feral. They’ll tolerate those who feed them but not much else.


Ah, that makes sense.


----------



## Chris (Oct 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> One thing to note is that if a cat is kept in a farm yard they don’t have the same personality as a house cat.  They’re pretty much semi-feral. They’ll tolerate those who feed them but not much else.


They're also more likely to be carriers for diseases even if they themselves appear healthy.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 4, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> They're also more likely to be carriers for diseases even if they themselves appear healthy.


oh no oh god 
Tippy, I trusted you


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 4, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> They're also more likely to be carriers for diseases even if they themselves appear healthy.


Good point! They’re basically there to be pest control, so there’s always a chance that they pick up something from a rodent.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 4, 2020)

So farm cat = Wild cat


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 4, 2020)

borthday taim


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 4, 2020)

Oh crap yeah you mentioned that and I forgot! Congratulations!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 4, 2020

Did you get presents?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 4, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Oh crap yeah you mentioned that and I forgot! Congratulations!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 4, 2020
> 
> Did you get presents?


Yep lol

its a nice day today


----------



## Chris (Oct 4, 2020)

Happy birthday @Ametsa Izarra!  

You share your birthday with Goose!


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 4, 2020)

Good to hear  If you don't mind me asking, what did you get?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 4, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Good to hear  If you don't mind me asking, what did you get?


a funko pop I wanted 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 4, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> Happy birthday @Ametsa Izarra!
> 
> You share your birthday with Goose!


tell goose I say hbd


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 4, 2020)

happy day of which you were introduced into this world


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> happy day of which you were introduced into this world


thanks komrad 

have you too been introduced?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 4, 2020)

Happy birthday @Ametsa Izarra


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 4, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Happy birthday @Ametsa Izarra


THANKKSSS MILK MOTHER


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 4, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> THANKKSSS MILK MOTHER


YOU'RE WELCOME CHILD  I LOVE YOU N O HOMO


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 4, 2020)

Happy birthday! Glad to hear you got what you wanted.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 4, 2020)

Milky star said:


> YOU'RE WELCOME CHILD  I LOVE YOU N O HOMO


LMFAO


Your Local Wild Child said:


> Happy birthday! Glad to hear you got what you wanted.


Thanks!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 4, 2020)

I'd give Juli more cake but she had do much,,


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 4, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'd give Juli more cake but she had do much,,


I am the cake god


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 4, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> I am the cake god


Yes you are


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 4, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yes you are


I'm ready for when 50 collectible lineups are introduced


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 4, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> thanks komrad
> 
> have you too been introduced?


much to my disappointment, yes


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 4, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> I'm ready for when 50 collectible lineups are introduced


Y e s


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> much to my disappointment, yes


I felt that


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 4, 2020)

;-;


----------



## Chris (Oct 4, 2020)

A word of advice: if you tend to hoard items rather than using them right away make sure to check the ingredients. I didn't realise there were real chrysanthemum petals in a bath product I've been hoarding since January. Let's just say it looks like something out of Evwirt now.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 4, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> A word of advice: if you tend to hoard items rather than using them right away make sure to check the ingredients. I didn't realise there were real chrysanthemum petals in a bath product I've been hoarding since January. Let's just say it looks like something out of Evwirt now.


I just hope ya didn’t get the “man-eating plant” side of Evwirt


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 4, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> A word of advice: if you tend to hoard items rather than using them right away make sure to check the ingredients. I didn't realise there were real chrysanthemum petals in a bath product I've been hoarding since January. Let's just say it looks like something out of Evwirt now.


Wait what's the problem with that


----------



## Chris (Oct 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I just hope ya didn’t get the “man-eating plant” side of Evwirt


Can confirm it did not eat me. It is now tied up in a bag and in the bin.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 4, 2020)

_Ametsa your s i g_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 4, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Can confirm it did not eat me. It is now tied up in a bag and in the bin.


There are some bits of Evwirt that I would prefer tied up in a bag and put in a bin!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 4, 2020)

Meow I'm a pumpkin head and I'm here for your soul


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 4, 2020)

Sorry, my soul was taken a long time ago. I have a spare in the back if you want one though


----------



## Chris (Oct 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> There are some bits of Evwirt that I would prefer tied up in a bag and put in a bin!


I will come over with a roll of bin bags!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 4, 2020)

Meraki said:


> _Ametsa your s i g_


Is there a problem?


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 4, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> Is there a problem?


*why*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 4, 2020)

Meraki said:


> *why*


Why not?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm a firm believer that LGBT+ characters need representations in all genres in order to normalise the concept. A current problem in literature is books with LGBT+ characters being shuffled into the 'queer fiction' section of book shops regardless of the plotline.


Yeah, and they need to be a normal thing to write about as anything else and the representation needs to be better in stores/libraries and not shuffle everything into that one queer fiction shelf.

I also think when stuff are forced into this it could affect writing so people are forced to write 'queer fantasy fiction' rather than doing, like a story that they want with two older ladies in a lesbian realism story or sorts cause what's "in" at the moment.. dunno just have a feeling because people would probably think it's like the 'wrong' kind of stuff or they won't get popular.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 4, 2020)

Wh ay

	Post automatically merged: Oct 4, 2020



Spoiler: Off with his head


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 4, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I will come over with a roll of bin bags!


Be sure to watch your step, what with the man-eating plants around


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2020)

/rant from someone who worked in a library and there is a narrow representation of what's popular and what's in rather than sorting them into everything else and give other lgbtq+ books the attention they deserves... at least in the kid/youth department, adult department was defo better man

not everyone likes lizard superpower fanfiction, lol.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 4, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Wh ay
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 4, 2020
> 
> ...


what the hell


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 4, 2020)

My high school library had many boys on gay couples some of which we didn't know we're gonna be gay.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 4, 2020



Meraki said:


> what the hell


It's an edit I'm working on. Mayrin is a yandere,, he like killed Disco for his beloved Hoshi. Unfortunately by tommorow he would have forgotten he did it.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2020)

Milky star said:


> My high school library had many boys on gay couples some of which we didn't know we're gonna be gay.


that's cool though, i don't think we had much on them in high school though i left that over ten years ago so i can't say. but just that yeah, i agree with vris :3

but yeah they should be placed with everything else tbf especially when it comes to children/youth books


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 4, 2020)

I found so many good books..Carry on by Rainbow Rowell is a magical book. It's about Wizards and dragons and gay romance,, and The Love Interest hhhhh so goooood!!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I found so many good books..Carry on by Rainbow Rowell is a magical book. It's about Wizards and dragons and gay romance,, and The Love Interest hhhhh so goooood!!


Oh yeah I remember it, had a friend who was mad about it (I think she got like 3 editions of one book in the series bc LE's lol). Haven't read, but Yukio Mishima is a favourite when it comes to lgbtq+ stuff.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 4, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Oh yeah I remember it, had a friend who was mad about it (I think she got like 3 editions of one book in the series bc LE's lol). Haven't read, but Yukio Mishima is a favourite when it comes to lgbtq+ stuff.


Bruh I'm obsessed with Carry-on. Does she know there's a sequel?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Bruh I'm obsessed with Carry-on. Does she know there's a sequel?


Ohh yeah, Wayward Son. I think it was that one she wanted to have like one of every LE of aha. Ah well all good I have my obsessions too


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 4, 2020)

I am SO glad I went overboard on buying rodeo-style springy ride-ons now; I’m getting a proxy build set up and the ornate look of the rodeo ride-ons definitely fit the feel I’m going for.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 4, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Ohh yeah, Wayward Son. I think it was that one she wanted to have like one of every LE of aha. Ah well all good I have my obsessions too


I haven't finished Carry on or read Wayward son.


----------



## Chris (Oct 4, 2020)

Writing in the genre comes with its own challenges. Even though it is growing in popularity it is still considered niche and you need to tick the right boxes to be taken seriously. There is also the challenge that your work needs to be representing the demographic properly. I have been working on a sci-fi military series for seven years and I'm banking on people being willing to read a long war story with an arrogant out and proud thirtysomething warlord as the protagonist. 

The project I have been working on today is in a completely different vein. It's a mother-daughter comedy. The daughter is engaged to another woman, which is the initial source of friction between the two of them. I could see it only taking me a month or so to write and it would easily have more chance of commercial success than the sci-fi series I have dedicated so many years to. 

LGBT YA fiction is certainly easier to come by now than it was when Sheila and I were growing up. The first book fitting that description I read was a coming of age story called _Edinburgh_ by Alexander Chee. I bought it secondhand on the Amazon marketplace when I was eighteen. Most LGBT work I read then came from independent publishers specialising in the genre. It was hard to just walk into a book shop or a library and just find it sat on a shelf. 

I read _Carry On_ in 2017. According to GoodReads I rated it one star.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 4, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Writing in the genre comes with its own challenges. Even though it is growing in popularity it is still considered niche and you need to tick the right boxes to be taken seriously. There is also the challenge that your work needs to be representing the demographic properly. I have been working on a sci-fi military series for seven years and I'm banking on people being willing to read a long war story with an arrogant out and proud thirtysomething warlord as the protagonist.
> 
> The project I have been working on today is in a completely different vein. It's a mother-daughter comedy. The daughter is engaged to another woman, which is the initial source of friction between the two of them. I could see it only taking me a month or so to write and it would easily have more chance of commercial success than the sci-fi series I have dedicated so many years to.
> 
> ...


WHO THE F RATED MY BOOK ONE STAR IM RIOTING

	Post automatically merged: Oct 4, 2020

Hold up my account says I only have 93 dollars but there were transfers. I don't remember making them tho.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Writing in the genre comes with its own challenges. Even though it is growing in popularity it is still considered niche and you need to tick the right boxes to be taken seriously. There is also the challenge that your work needs to be representing the demographic properly. I have been working on a sci-fi military series for seven years and I'm banking on people being willing to read a long war story with an arrogant out and proud thirtysomething warlord as the protagonist.
> 
> The project I have been working on today is in a completely different vein. It's a mother-daughter comedy. The daughter is engaged to another woman, which is the initial source of friction between the two of them. I could see it only taking me a month or so to write and it would easily have more chance of commercial success than the sci-fi series I have dedicated so many years to.
> 
> ...


I'd definitely read your stories  

I just think a lot that's niche these days are also mainstream boxes-ticked and people are a bit afraid to read/write otherwise. Just my onion and from what I've seen being borrowed as well, would be nice to see some more..dunno just more non-fantasy stuff for all ages and just not that same person with the same illustrations either. I've definitely seen some good books in the genre for smaller kids that tackles various topics in a good way explaining though so that's a good start, that needs to be normalized and not feeling forced to either regardless if someone writes lgbtq+ books often or not.

And yeah, I agree it's easier to come by even though I'm probably more for the classics/adult category books rather than the fantasy that's out for youth (eg. I loved Death in Venice and Memoirs of Hadrian, though they'd be more of a niche as well and yeah, Mishima of course as well as old/new non-fiction etc. etc.).


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 4, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I have been working on a sci-fi military series for seven years and I'm banking on people being willing to read a long war story with an arrogant out and proud thirtysomething warlord as the protagonist.


That sounds like an interesting read.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 4, 2020)

Okay so I bought Nintendo switch online for Seàn so we can play acnh together


----------



## Chris (Oct 4, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> I'd definitely read your stories
> 
> I just think a lot that's niche these days are also mainstream boxes-ticked and people are a bit afraid to read/write otherwise. Just my onion and from what I've seen being borrowed as well, would be nice to see some more..dunno just more non-fantasy stuff for all ages and just not that same person with the same illustrations either. I've definitely seen some good books in the genre for smaller kids that tackles various topics in a good way explaining though so that's a good start, that needs to be normalized and not feeling forced to either regardless if someone writes lgbtq+ books often or not.
> 
> And yeah, I agree it's easier to come by even though I'm probably more for the classics/adult category books rather than the fantasy that's out for youth (eg. I loved Death in Venice and Memoirs of Hadrian, though they'd be more of a niche as well and yeah, Mishima of course as well as old/new non-fiction etc. etc.).


I read LGBT YA for research purposes and I can't say I'm a fan. Most of what I've read feels too idealistic, pushes a specific agenda, or often makes the character's sexuality the focus of the entire plot. I have two of my own novels aimed at this age group that I feel like I am endlessly redrafting. One focuses on male body image issues in teen athletes (protagonist is on his school football soccer team) and the other focuses on teenage gang warfare. The latter I almost tried to pitch to someone in TV some years back but I chickened out.  

Although one book in this genre that I would recommend is_ Will Grayson, Will Grayson_ by John Green and David Levithan. 



MapleSilver said:


> That sounds like an interesting read.


Glad you think so! Fingers-crossed others think so too. He (Brahms) has lived in my head for many years now and no matter how many times I have tried to quit writing his story he keeps dragging me back in.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 4, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I read LGBT YA for research purposes and I can't say I'm a fan. Most of what I've read feels too idealistic, pushes a specific agenda, or often makes the character's sexuality the focus of the entire plot. I have two of my own novels aimed at this age group that I feel like I am endlessly redrafting. One focuses on male body image issues in teen athletes (protagonist is on his school football soccer team) and the other focuses on teenage gang warfare. The latter I almost tried to pitch to someone in TV some years back but I chickened out.
> 
> Although one book in this genre that I would recommend is_ Will Grayson, Will Grayson_ by John Green and David Levithan.
> 
> ...


S o much t ex t about b ooks


----------



## Chris (Oct 4, 2020)

Books are wonderful things!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 4, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Books are wonderful things!


Especially spell books owo

	Post automatically merged: Oct 4, 2020

I hope one day my Wattpad novel can be a book


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 4, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Especially spell books owo
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 4, 2020
> 
> I hope one day my Wattpad novel can be a book


spell books? tf milky-


----------



## Clock (Oct 4, 2020)

I return again


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 4, 2020)

Meraki said:


> spell books? tf milky-


It's spooky season owo


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 4, 2020)

why do spellbooks always look cool
like cool engravings cool emblems, cool writing
I just want to hold one


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 4, 2020)

Milky star said:


> It's spooky season owo


Actually ngl I avoid those they're scary


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 4, 2020)

I am going to stockpile candy for Halloween


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 4, 2020)

How come East Asia has a lot of great and creepy urban legends like kudos


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> How come East Asia has a lot of great and creepy urban legends like kudos


Yokais! Yokais are awesome!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 4, 2020

I mean why else do I have Yokai ocs? Because their awesome! We need more bear and rabbit babies!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 4, 2020

Abri- spooky season is awesome! Lighten up a bit lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 4, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yokais! Yokais are awesome!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 4, 2020
> 
> I mean why else do I have Yokai ocs? Because their awesome! We need more bear and rabbit babies!


I assume you've already found yokai.com? If not, it's a good place to read about Yokai and maybe Yaoguai though they do overlap sometimes.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I assume you've already found yokai.com? If not, it's a good place to read about Yokai and maybe Yaoguai though they do overlap sometimes.


I need to do more research on Yokais I only know basic stuff..I needs to make my ocs as accurate as possible. Thank you for this darling


----------



## Rosie977 (Oct 4, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yokais! Yokais are awesome!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 4, 2020
> 
> ...


Why hello dere fellow Yokai oc haver

YES THEY ARE AWESOME


----------



## Clock (Oct 4, 2020)

I need to work on my art challenge....
I missed day 3 and 4.....
Too busy with irl stuff


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Why hello dere fellow Yokai oc haver
> 
> YES THEY ARE AWESOME


AREN'T THEY!? Like bruh their cute animal humans yet they're powerful af. I fell in love with Tomoe from Kamisama kiss 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 4, 2020



Clockwise said:


> I need to work on my art challenge....
> I missed day 3 and 4.....
> Too busy with irl stuff


I haven't done art in awhile. I'mma doodle with my crayons


----------



## Clock (Oct 4, 2020)

I'm working on it right now

	Post automatically merged: Oct 4, 2020

Ok it looks really ugly right now


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 4, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I'm working on it right now
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 4, 2020
> 
> Ok it looks really ugly right now


I felt this hhh


----------



## Clock (Oct 4, 2020)

Yeah...
I don't show pride in my work sometimes...
I also putted the challenge somewhere as well


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 4, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Yeah...
> I don't show pride in my work sometimes...
> I also putted the challenge somewhere as well


I get angry at myself when the art looks trash so it always looks crap


----------



## Clock (Oct 4, 2020)

I feel that sometimes....
Thats why I ended up being a perfectionist while drawing....


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 4, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I feel that sometimes....
> Thats why I ended up being a perfectionist while drawing....


I think that's why digital is harder for me I'm too much of a perfectionist because of that I feel like I gotta fix every little detail. On paper I just accept the mistake and move on


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 4, 2020)

do you think tsa would let me bring an axolotl to sweden


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 4, 2020)

I have eaten food for dinner


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I have eaten food for dinner


food for dinner? what a normie. i eat air for dinner


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 4, 2020)

Meraki said:


> food for dinner? what a normie. i eat air for dinner


Oh I eat air for dinner a lot here too


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh I eat air for dinner a lot here too


but do you eat _carbon dioxide for dinner?_


----------



## Rosie977 (Oct 4, 2020)

Meraki said:


> food for dinner? what a normie. i eat air for dinner


dinner? I'm sorry what is that normie thing you spoke of?


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> dinner? I'm sorry what is that normie thing you spoke of?


a meal which you eat in the later hours of the day, but I eat my dinner in the morning, in which I eat oxygen and carbon dioxide for dinner


----------



## Rosie977 (Oct 4, 2020)

Meraki said:


> a meal which you eat in the later hours of the day, but I eat my dinner in the morning, in which I eat oxygen and carbon dioxide for dinner


what a waste of time smh 
the real way to spend your late hours that occur during the afternoon and night is to plan your targets for the following day


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 4, 2020)

Bruh I got a 40 on my English quiz. I can't fail this class it cost MO NEY


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> what a waste of time smh
> the real way to spend your late hours that occur during the afternoon and night is to plan your targets for the following day


Targets


----------



## Clock (Oct 4, 2020)

I spend my hours thinking


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 4, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I spend my hours thinking


this how I spend my hours

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CF8QMINlty1/


----------



## Rosie977 (Oct 4, 2020)

Meraki said:


> Targets


hm? 
_no no don't worry about any of that_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 4, 2020)

right, a good ol' family-friendly target shopping spree


----------



## Clock (Oct 4, 2020)

Too bad I can't do it anymore bc covid,
Now only 2 can go out and buy groceries


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 4, 2020)

I want draw something with an skin color. LIke purple.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 4, 2020)

I prefer drawing non-humans lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 4, 2020)

I just want to draw potions and things with weird skin colors.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 4, 2020)

I want to draw things... that I don't know how to draw. It's frustrating.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I want to draw things... that I don't know how to draw. It's frustrating.


same


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 4, 2020)

IKR I wanna do so much but then I get impatient with myself


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I want to draw things... that I don't know how to draw. It's frustrating.


same 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 4, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> IKR I wanna do so much but then I get impatient with myself


no shut you can draw. G o

	Post automatically merged: Oct 4, 2020



Meraki said:


> same


and you too you can draw too

	Post automatically merged: Oct 4, 2020



Seastar said:


> I want to draw things... that I don't know how to draw. It's frustrating.


and you n o


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 4, 2020)

Milky star said:


> no shut you can draw. G o


I can’t draw what I really want to tho


----------



## Seastar (Oct 4, 2020)

I can't draw people, you know. And that would help with Inklings/Octolings.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 5, 2020)

I’ve got to go to bed soon, so I’ll see y’all in the morning!


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Oct 5, 2020)

A wild Josuke appears


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> A wild Josuke appears


Everyone is dead. I ate their souls sir.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Everyone is dead. I ate their souls sir.


thank you for that


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> thank you for that


uvu you're welcome. Button souls are kronchy


----------



## Enxssi (Oct 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Everyone is dead. I ate their souls sir.


ate my soul 0/5 would not recommend


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 5, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ate my soul 0/5 would not recommend


Yours was stale and tasted like pee


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> uvu you're welcome. Button souls are kronchy


I wish to be reincarnated as a ragdoll

	Post automatically merged: Oct 5, 2020

enxpee


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I wish to be reincarnated as a ragdoll
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 5, 2020
> 
> enxpee


Why is that? You want button eyes?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Why is that? You want button eyes?


Perhaps. I think they look sicc


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Perhaps. I think they look sicc


They do look cool. I keep watching your gif. But I do wonder if you can actually see with those


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> S o much t ex t about b ooks


That reminds me! My book about books is coming today  

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Seastar (Oct 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Everyone is dead. I ate their souls sir.


Wait, no you didn't.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 5, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> That reminds me! My book about books is coming today
> 
> Good morning everyone!


oh,, good morning but uh i'm finna sleep


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> They do look cool. I keep watching your gif. But I do wonder if you can actually see with those


Hmm not sure. I mean, the whole goal of the Beldam was to use them to trap kids' souls, so, I doubt she cared if they could see or not


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hmm not sure. I mean, the whole goal of the Beldam was to use them to trap kids' souls, so, I doubt she cared if they could see or not


Oh? I wouldn't know. I don't remember watching the movie


----------



## Seastar (Oct 5, 2020)

I'm not into horror, but... I'd say Coraline counts and I happen to like that movie.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 5, 2020)

I'mma sleep. I have work so gn


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> oh,, good morning but uh i'm finna sleep


Then good night to you  Sleep well!


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm not into horror, but... I'd say Coraline counts and I happen to like that movie.


I'd say it counts. That movie is the reason human dolls creep me out.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I read LGBT YA for research purposes and I can't say I'm a fan. Most of what I've read feels too idealistic, pushes a specific agenda, or often makes the character's sexuality the focus of the entire plot. I have two of my own novels aimed at this age group that I feel like I am endlessly redrafting. One focuses on male body image issues in teen athletes (protagonist is on his school football soccer team) and the other focuses on teenage gang warfare. The latter I almost tried to pitch to someone in TV some years back but I chickened out.
> 
> Although one book in this genre that I would recommend is_ Will Grayson, Will Grayson_ by John Green and David Levithan.


Yeah exactly, that was my thoughts as well... it's like you can do really great works for kids and adults but when it comes to teens/YA fiction it's just indeed that, focus on the sexuality and the idealism rather than making it a really good story that sounds as natural to write. And especially when it comes to more fantasy/supernatural works as well it's definitely some agenda they realllyyyy have to write out sometimes.

Thank you for the recommendation, I'll make sure to check it out


----------



## Chris (Oct 5, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> That reminds me! My book about books is coming today
> 
> Good morning everyone!


What book is that?  

Also, good morning! 



sheilaa said:


> Yeah exactly, that was my thoughts as well... it's like you can do really great works for kids and adults but when it comes to teens/YA fiction it's just indeed that, focus on the sexuality and the idealism rather than making it a really good story that sounds as natural to write. And especially when it comes to more fantasy/supernatural works as well it's definitely some agenda they realllyyyy have to write out sometimes.
> 
> Thank you for the recommendation, I'll make sure to check it out



Absolutely. Too many young adult books really patronise the audience.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 5, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> What book is that?



The Madman's Library. I pre-ordered it on Amazon and I got an e-mail last night that it would arrive today. I had forgotten I bought it but now I'm excited again... That's why I love pre-ordering stuff XD


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 5, 2020)

Hello, I‘ve been lurking around the basement threads for a while so I thought I should say hello


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 5, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Hello, I‘ve been lurking around the basement threads for a while so I thought I should say hello


Hello!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Hello, I‘ve been lurking around the basement threads for a while so I thought I should say hello


hi C: welcome!

also feel like imma be way busy today rip but just wishing y'all a great day! ❤


----------



## Clock (Oct 5, 2020)

I return for a bit...


----------



## Antonio (Oct 5, 2020)

How is everybody today?


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 5, 2020)

Busy! I am coding on production XD


----------



## Antonio (Oct 5, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Busy! I am coding on production XD


Which language?


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 5, 2020)

Alek said:


> Which language?


Magik  It's okay-ish, but it takes some getting used to and is pretty narrow/limited sometimes


----------



## Seastar (Oct 5, 2020)

Alek said:


> How is everybody today?


I'm on a bad sleeping schedule. That's how I am.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 5, 2020)

Mornin’! I’m going to check the wild pumpkins now


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 5, 2020)

I have no energy today bc i went outside yesterday ;-; gonna try to do a bit of bullet journalling before curling up with cartoons


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 5, 2020)

Am tired don't wanna work

	Post automatically merged: Oct 5, 2020

Confession: My line up was a major accident. Anyways Abri- look @Meraki


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2020)

Try beat 64k man  

Also man what idiots over at job agency, I give up...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 5, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Try beat 64k man
> 
> Also man what idiots over at job agency, I give up...


I still not quite sure how you have more than the mods especially Jeremy he's been here since 04


----------



## Seastar (Oct 5, 2020)

I doubt I could reach 60k... I plan to disappear next year anyway.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I doubt I could reach 60k... I plan to disappear next year anyway.


:^ No disappearing unless I eat you calamari


----------



## Seastar (Oct 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> :^ No disappearing unless I eat you calamari


hhhhh
I'm going to have to do it for mental health reasons. But I'll probably be back after.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> hhhhh
> I'm going to have to do it for mental health reasons. But I'll probably be back after.


HHHH frick I can't argue with that qwq


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Am tired don't wanna work
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 5, 2020
> 
> Confession: My line up was a major accident. Anyways Abri- look @Meraki View attachment 324640View attachment 324641


yes I saw :3


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 5, 2020)

I hate Tomodachi life. Why everyone like Seastar?? She's asexual go away Diavolo ur 50 n old you too Mayrin ur 1700 n gay

	Post automatically merged: Oct 5, 2020



Meraki said:


> yes I saw :3


I have a goal to achieve


----------



## Seastar (Oct 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I hate Tomodachi life. Why everyone like Seastar?? She's asexual go away Diavolo ur 50 n old you too Mayrin ur 1700 n gay


That's just how the game works. 
Plus I didn't even put my Mii on my island.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> That's just how the game works.
> Plus I didn't even put my Mii on my island.


Am not liking it.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 5, 2020

Oh uh anyone have a red candy


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I still not quite sure how you have more than the mods especially Jeremy he's been here since 04


I think he's mostly posted for actual admin/staff modding reasons rather than ****posting like I did a lot even more here back in the days.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 5, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> I think he's mostly posted for actual admin/staff modding reasons rather than ****posting like I did a lot even more here back in the days.


I guess true lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I hate Tomodachi life. Why everyone like Seastar?? She's asexual go away Diavolo ur 50 n old you too Mayrin ur 1700 n gay


I hope in future games you can choose sexualities.
Speaking of, I wonder if Nintendo has plans for future Tomodachi games. I mean, they already have 3 in the series, if Miitopia counts.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I hope in future games you can choose sexualities.
> Speaking of, I wonder if Nintendo has plans for future Tomodachi games. I mean, they already have 3 in the series, if Miitopia counts.


I demand gay couples rn


----------



## Chris (Oct 5, 2020)

Got assigned the research project I wanted, was praised by one of the supervisor's for leading discussion in a meeting, and scored 93% on a test. Overall it's been a good day. I'm tired. 

I never did try Tomodachi Life. Never understood the appeal.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I guess true lol


Or he did post more before, I dunno actually but I'd guess something along those lines aha

	Post automatically merged: Oct 5, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> Got assigned the research project I wanted, was praised by one of the supervisor's for leading discussion in a meeting, and scored 93% on a test. Overall it's been a good day. I'm tired.
> 
> I never did try Tomodachi Life. Never understood the appeal.


Congrats !

yeah I never got the TL appeal either. I tried some free version you got with the 3ds but it was just.. okay what this?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I demand gay couples rn


I mean, there's this ig








						Nintendo promises gay couples in Tomodachi Life sequel
					

UPDATE: New game Tomodachi Life will not have a patch to allow for gay relationships but its sequel will be more inclusive.




					metro.co.uk


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I mean, there's this ig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEL ERM HECK YEAH I CAN MAKE REAL GAY COUPLES!!!! MY OCS WILL BE REAL GAYS

	Post automatically merged: Oct 5, 2020

Anyways someone took my managers car


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Anyways someone took my managers car


excuse me what?!

anyway, what a day can i just not have to deal with all this crap


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 5, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> excuse me what?!
> 
> anyway, what a day can i just not have to deal with all this crap


Idk they just took it like wtf


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Idk they just took it like wtf


..that sounds pretty shady ngl looool


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 5, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> ..that sounds pretty shady ngl looool


Yeah he had his keys with him so it's mega sus they just drove off with it. I wanna silver alert,,


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yeah he had his keys with him so it's mega sus they just drove off with it. I wanna silver alert,,


damn **** man... maybe a good idea

also yeah today has been horrible i just wanna buy some red wine lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 5, 2020)

We had a blackout earlier this morning so it made me nervous about my zoom sessions but everything turned out aight


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 5, 2020)

Yeah so anyways daily gay moment with Milky 



She kinda hot tho


----------



## Chris (Oct 5, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> damn **** man... maybe a good idea
> 
> also yeah today has been horrible i just wanna buy some red wine lol


Go buy some! 

I have a glass left in an open bottle from this weekend that I may treat myself to after dinner.


----------



## Antonio (Oct 5, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> I think he's mostly posted for actual admin/staff modding reasons rather than ****posting like I did a lot even more here back in the days.


Plus, I'm pretty sure all staff have to follow some sort of posting requirements to come off as professional.


----------



## Chris (Oct 5, 2020)

Alek said:


> Plus, I'm pretty sure all staff have to follow some sort of posting requirements to come off as professional.


Other than having common sense, nope, we don't have anything like this in place!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 5, 2020)

Have y’all’s ever been in a blackout where the source isn’t explainable? It’s a perfect day outside and I’m sure it’s been like that all morning but we still got one for like a whole minute. We’re not in a bad electricity zone, either (we’re surrounded by power plants lol)


----------



## Antonio (Oct 5, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Other than having common sense, nope, we don't have anything like this in place!


It's surprising that all of you guys have such proper grammar when using the internet, are you sure there isn't no rules in place regarding post quality?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 5, 2020)

Ah my line is complete. It's so perfect


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 5, 2020)

why doesn't spinach make me super strong, I've been lied to


----------



## Chris (Oct 5, 2020)

Alek said:


> It's surprising that all of you guys have such proper grammar when using the internet, are you sure there isn't no rules in place regarding post quality?


When it comes to post quality we follow the *same rules as everyone else*. The majority of our team is over 25 and many of us use online communication (e.g. email) in our day jobs, so typing in proper English is what comes most naturally.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> why doesn't spinach make me super strong, I've been lied to


Am I terrible for liking canned spinach?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Am I terrible for liking canned spinach?


Dunno, does it taste good?

	Post automatically merged: Oct 5, 2020

Is it different from regular spinach?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Go buy some!
> 
> I have a glass left in an open bottle from this weekend that I may treat myself to after dinner.


Think booze store is sadly closed, i think I might have some mini moet bottle in the fridge though 

Nice, send a glass please? c;


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Dunno, does it taste good?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 5, 2020
> 
> Is it different from regular spinach?


It’s got a really odd texture and smell...but I love it with spray butter!


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 5, 2020)

Now I'm craving spinach ;-;


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 5, 2020)

Imagine missing a highschool credit class because you were listening to a video about Dashcon for some reason couldn't be me hahahahhhfdbbs


----------



## Seastar (Oct 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Imagine missing a highschool credit class because you were listening to a video about Dashcon for some reason couldn't be me hahahahhhfdbbs


Wait what
That sounds like what my brother watched last night.


----------



## Antonio (Oct 5, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> When it comes to post quality we follow the *same rules as everyone else*. The majority of our team is over 25 and many of us use online communication (e.g. email) in our day jobs, so typing in proper English is what comes most naturally.


I'm surprised, tbh. I thought there was mod etiquette rule based on how the staff members be writing. xD

	Post automatically merged: Oct 5, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Imagine missing a highschool credit class because you were listening to a video about Dashcon for some reason couldn't be me hahahahhhfdbbs


I told you this in secret


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 5, 2020)

@Meraki's J worshipping may have broken


----------



## Antonio (Oct 5, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Ametsa Izarra


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 5, 2020)

Alek said:


> Happy Birthday @Ametsa Izarra


lmao it was yesterday I forgot to change my title


----------



## Antonio (Oct 5, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> lmao it was yesterday I forgot to change my title


happy late birthday!!!!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 5, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> @Meraki's J worshipping may have broken


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 5, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> View attachment 324718


edited


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 5, 2020)

Meraki said:


> edited


very much not lmfao

	Post automatically merged: Oct 5, 2020

mwehehehehehe


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 5, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> very much not lmfao
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 5, 2020
> 
> mwehehehehehe


_it very much is_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 5, 2020)

Meraki said:


> _it very much is_


If you want I can post yesterday's full conversation and the entire quote above.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 5, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> If you want I can post yesterday's full conversation and the entire quote above.


no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 5, 2020)

Meraki said:


> no


admit the above is real


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 5, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> admit the above is real


fine

	Post automatically merged: Oct 5, 2020

it's faken't


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 5, 2020)

Meraki said:


> fine
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 5, 2020
> 
> it's faken't


you heard it here folks the J harem is broken


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 5, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> you heard it here folks the J harem is broken


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 5, 2020)

HAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAAHAHAHHHAHHAHAAAAHAH

{MANIACAL LAUGHTER}


----------



## Rosie977 (Oct 5, 2020)

mwheheheheheheheheheheheheheheh
That's all for tbt news see you later at 12


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> mwheheheheheheheheheheheheheheh
> That's all for tbt news see you later at 12


ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaahahaaaahaaaaaaaahahahahahhahhahhhahahahhhhhhhh


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 5, 2020)

farewell I am fading away


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 5, 2020)

Meraki said:


> farewell I am fading away


----------



## Antonio (Oct 5, 2020)

_Me just sitting here, being naturally confused by what the conversation is even about. _


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 5, 2020)

Alek said:


> _Me just sitting here, being naturally confused by what the conversation is even about. _


j harem broke


----------



## Antonio (Oct 5, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> j harem broke


I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT THIS MEANS


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 5, 2020)

Alek said:


> I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT THIS MEANS


@Meraki explain it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 5, 2020)

Spoiler: Am I scrry


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Spoiler: Am I scrry
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324727


more cringe than scary


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 5, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> more cringe than scary


Than I did my job right. :3


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Spoiler: Am I scrry
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324727


Put it on a string and you got the perfect thing to sell at a curiosities shoppe.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 5, 2020)

I have no idea what is happening here; I’m just picking wild pumpkins for dinner


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I have no idea what is happening here; I’m just picking wild pumpkins for dinner


chaos chaos


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Put it on a string and you got the perfect thing to sell at a curiosities shoppe.


BRO GENIUS


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 5, 2020)

The curiosities shop near me comes up when I search for 'shrunken heads...'
Guess I can buy one?
They're pretty interesting


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> The curiosities shop near me comes up when I search for 'shrunken heads...'
> Guess I can buy one?
> They're pretty interesting
> View attachment 324730


brb imma go die


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 5, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> brb imma go die


Perfect, a volunteer!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 5, 2020)

Actually what is a curiosity shoppe?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Perfect, a volunteer!


call an ambulance,

but not for me *gunshots*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 5, 2020)

Hhhhh I wanted to give Deirdre something but she always kept sitting down


----------



## Rosie977 (Oct 5, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> call an ambulance,
> 
> but not for me *gunshots*


A gun to a knife fight?

_How cute_


----------



## Chris (Oct 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Actually what is a curiosity shoppe?


It's a store that typically sells oddities. e.g. antiques, handmade items, peculiar things, taxidermy, etc.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 5, 2020)

I need the barbed wire fence for my pumpkin patch


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Actually what is a curiosity shoppe?


A shop that sells weird items and, like, antique stuff I guess. Here's some pictures I found from the one near me.


Spoiler: Body












Spoiler: heads











Spoiler: other


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hhhhh I wanted to give Deirdre something but she always kept sitting down


What are you giving her?

	Post automatically merged: Oct 5, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> A gun to a knife fight?
> 
> _How cute_


says the gorb with a gun


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> A shop that sells weird items and, like, antique stuff I guess. Here's some pictures I found from the one near me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Body
> ...


I want the body  I love weird things


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I want the body 👁👁 I love weird things


You gotta love it and tuck it in bed every night


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 5, 2020)

Now he a puppet doll. You can buy him. He bites.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 5, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> You gotta love it and tuck it in bed every night


Can I cuddle it and perhaps seduce it owo


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 5, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> What are you giving her?


Medieval clothing cuz that’s one of the major overarching themes here lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 5, 2020)

Spoiler








Oh how lovely
Macrabe little barnyard



Spoiler








Aight so they ain't real as I thought
Also answers this reviewer



It's okay now, Steven H.


----------



## Rosie977 (Oct 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not real smh

I'd like the speak to the manager-
or his head will do


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 5, 2020)

the new president


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hhhhh I wanted to give Deirdre something but she always kept sitting down


Exit house, run in again and block her way to her stool ... works for me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 5, 2020)

Spoiler








these are so cute
do they have a frog?



Spoiler








THEY DO

Aight that's all I got to share


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 5, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Exit house, run in again and block her way to her stool ... works for me


No she was outside but she was chilling so I didn’t want to bother her. She’s got her Renaissance dress now so it’s good.



Spoiler: She’s STILL sitting!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 5, 2020)

I want strange objects


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 5, 2020)

I have communist money, a bone, and an assortment of rocks?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 5, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> I have communist money, a bone, and an assortment of rocks?


Give all


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 5, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> I have communist money, a bone, and an assortment of rocks?


I have a trilobite fossil cuz I felt bad about them when I was little. I also have a whole bunch of rocks


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 5, 2020)

I still need a fossil of some kind... perhaps once I've moved out and have a proper spot to display my curiosities, I can start adding to them...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 5, 2020)

On the rock front I’m incredibly lucky cuz there’s a whole museum of rocks that’s about an hour and change away from here that’s free to visit on set days. I’m such a nerd for geology and rocks so it’s a treat to go there lol


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 5, 2020)

I found an small piece of animal jaw bone (complete with tiny teeth) on the beach last month, I'm keeping it with the 2 pieces of jewellery I own  I'd love some taxidermy (specifically a magpie) but it weirds my partner out too much.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 5, 2020)

I have yen


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 5, 2020)

I have a five pence coin!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 5, 2020)

I found a skull in the woods near my old house. Don't know what animal it was.
We also buried one of my dogs there years before so like idk


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 5, 2020)

Meow


----------



## Clock (Oct 5, 2020)

I'm tired right now.....


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I'm tired right now.....


Same


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 5, 2020)

The night is young for me. I plan on landscaping on AC tonight


----------



## Clock (Oct 5, 2020)

I'd landscape, but school


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 5, 2020)

I did zero school today. I was tired and lazy


----------



## Antonio (Oct 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Meow ☺


is that a threat


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 5, 2020)

Alek said:


> is that a threat


OwO


----------



## Antonio (Oct 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> OwO


It better be


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 5, 2020)

I love that the new Minecraft mob is called a Warden


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I love that the new Minecraft mob is called a Warden


That thing is creepy as all else. It would fit right into Evwirt with how I’ve described some of the stuff here


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I love that the new Minecraft mob is called a Warden


----------



## Antonio (Oct 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I love that the new Minecraft mob is called a Warden


Warden can jail me anytime


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 5, 2020)

meow yet again


----------



## Rosie977 (Oct 5, 2020)

Alek said:


> Warden can jail me anytime


Alek you scare me sometimes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 5, 2020)

Rosie I see you have associated yourself with tax evasion


----------



## Antonio (Oct 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Alek you scare me sometimes


it's spooky month my dude


----------



## Rosie977 (Oct 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Rosie I see you have associated yourself with tax evasion


Ah yhës tis always the occasion for tax evasion

	Post automatically merged: Oct 5, 2020



Alek said:


> it's spooky month my dude


_that does not change anything_


----------



## Antonio (Oct 5, 2020)

When did Rosie animorph into a yoshi?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Ah yhës tis always the occasion for tax evasion


The gnome king agrees with you


----------



## Rosie977 (Oct 5, 2020)

Alek said:


> When did Rosie animorph into a yoshi?


always has been


----------



## Seastar (Oct 5, 2020)

I feel like I should say something, but I don't know what.
Uh... Good evening?


----------



## Antonio (Oct 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> that does not change anything


 but it does


----------



## Seastar (Oct 5, 2020)

Wait, who's on the banner now?


----------



## Rosie977 (Oct 5, 2020)

Alek said:


> but it does


n o


----------



## Antonio (Oct 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> n o


y e s


----------



## Rosie977 (Oct 5, 2020)

Alek said:


> y e s


NO


----------



## Antonio (Oct 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> NO


*YES*


----------



## Seastar (Oct 5, 2020)

_Wait Alek is on the banner???_


----------



## Rosie977 (Oct 5, 2020)

Alek said:


> *YES*






oh no I did it wrong


----------



## Antonio (Oct 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 324787
> oh no I did it wrong


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Oct 5, 2020)

Alek said:


> View attachment 324788


please do not the warden


----------



## Seastar (Oct 5, 2020)

What in the world is going on?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 5, 2020)

rats. Now I need a purple and green candy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What in the world is going on?


I don't wanna know


----------



## Clock (Oct 5, 2020)

The heck is going on here


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 5, 2020)

I respect only the twin wardens


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 5, 2020)

I’m just chilling by the beach looking for cherry blossom stuff


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m just chilling by the beach looking for cherry blossom stuff


?????


cherry blossom stuff?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 5, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> ?????
> 
> 
> cherry blossom stuff?


Evwirt is in the southern hemisphere.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Evwirt is in the southern hemisphere.


Ohhh that makes sense


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Evwirt is in the southern hemisphere.


Yep we’ve got pumpkins and cherry blossoms...it’s an odd mix to say the least.


----------



## Clock (Oct 5, 2020)

Uhhhh ok then


Spoiler


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> please do not the warden


I support Alek x Warden


----------



## Seastar (Oct 5, 2020)

Back to _*what is going on here?*_


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Uhhhh ok then
> 
> 
> Spoiler


take me with you


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 5, 2020)

Oh hey Juli you brought back the pfp I like


----------



## Seastar (Oct 5, 2020)

I'm just over here having an argument with myself. Nothing unusual.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 5, 2020)

I got the umbrella that I missed in April! Still need the petal pile tho


----------



## Antonio (Oct 5, 2020)

The fact that none of yall support me and the warden having a tea party is just heartbreaking.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 5, 2020)

I don't even know who this warden is, but a tea party? Oh, okay. That's fine.


----------



## Antonio (Oct 5, 2020)

I thought yall were my friends


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 5, 2020)

Tea parties in Evwirt are insane and ALWAYS end in arson


----------



## Antonio (Oct 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Tea parties in Evwirt are insane and ALWAYS end in arson


sounds like my kind of tea party, we should have some tea sometime


----------



## Seastar (Oct 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Tea parties in Evwirt are insane and ALWAYS end in arson


Wait what?
Arson tea parties?


----------



## Rosie977 (Oct 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Tea parties in Evwirt are insane and ALWAYS end in arson


Sounds fun


----------



## Clock (Oct 5, 2020)

Tea parties with tea ending up as inflammable substances


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wait what?
> Arson tea parties?


Yup. Odd thing is they keep the classy music typical for tea parties 


Alek said:


> sounds like my kind of tea party, we should have some tea sometime


that’s not me thats the fair folk (I’m not allowed to tea parties)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 5, 2020)

I heard arson and came as fast as I could


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 5, 2020)

Seastar gimmie ur green candy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 5, 2020)

oooh I just remembered some spoopy lyrics to put in my Sig 

thanks 2017 edgy phase


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 5, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> I heard arson and came as fast as I could


It only happens on certain phases of the moon from what I’ve observed


----------



## Seastar (Oct 5, 2020)

ahahaha time to argue with myself more because I miss roleplaying.



Milky star said:


> Seastar gimmie ur green candy






That one? But-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It only happens on certain phases of the moon from what I’ve observed


that's fine I can wait


----------



## Clock (Oct 5, 2020)

I was about to go back to my game, until I realized there was server maintenance


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 5, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ahahaha time to argue with myself more because I miss roleplaying.
> 
> 
> View attachment 324792
> That one? But-


Oh that is pretty good. Keep it


----------



## Antonio (Oct 5, 2020)

I'm going to bed Good Night


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 5, 2020)

checkmate


----------



## Seastar (Oct 6, 2020)

I miss the pirate ship...
_Wait, this *is* the pirate ship._


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 6, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> View attachment 324794
> checkmate


No cap I have this song on my playlist


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 6, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No cap I have this song on my playlist


I know the lyrics by heart lmao


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 6, 2020)

Oy the place they put Celeste is TOO perfect


----------



## Seastar (Oct 6, 2020)

Spoiler: Ahaha, that poor Inkling/Octoling






Seastar said:


> Sorry, I can't go. If I get wet, I'll die.





Seastar said:


> Wait... _Why am I on the ship?!_





Seastar said:


> I'm not a pirate, I'm an octopus.





Seastar said:


> No, I have a brush and it's useless with all this water.





Seastar said:


> I'm going to die on this boat.





Seastar said:


> I accidentally didn't get off the boat.... Now I'm in danger because W A T E R.





Seastar said:


> No, no no no no! Don't burn the ship! I'll fall in the water and die!





Seastar said:


> Inklings die in water instantly, so I really can't.





Seastar said:


> Yeah. I'm gonna die.





Seastar said:


> Wait a minute... How heavy is the van? Is it going to sink the ship? I will die if the ship sinks.





Seastar said:


> No no no no no no. I do _*not*_ want increased chances of the ship sinking.





Anyway, I laughed, then choked, then cried while trying to read the first few pages.
Oh well.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 6, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> I know the lyrics by heart lmao


As you should


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 6, 2020)

ah I must know like 3 fnaf songs by heart and then there's "all eyes on me"

yeah these are classics that bring forth nostalgia


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 6, 2020)

I want to run away to the woods of the countryside where I'd stumble across the cottage of an elderly lesbian who would take care of me and tell stories of her and her deceased 'roommate'.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I want to run away to the woods of the countryside where I'd stumble across the cottage of an elderly lesbian who would take care of me and tell stories of her and her deceased 'roommate'.


what the heck frog


----------



## Seastar (Oct 6, 2020)

I'd rather be somewhere that isn't even real. We all know that isn't happening.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 6, 2020)

Could the person who sends out balloons STOP sending out bells? They aren’t even the primary currency accepted here!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'd rather be somewhere that isn't even real. We all know that isn't happening.


Yeah this is relatable sadly


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 6, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> what the heck frog


I am insanely bored


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 6, 2020)

I just got reminded of this nuclear ear worm and I don’t want to suffer alone


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 6, 2020)

replika.ai sends memes this is great 10/10 bot


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 6, 2020)

I’ve got to go to bed soon so I’ll see y’all in the morning!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 6, 2020)

I like how on instagram that everytime I get to 77 followers I go right down to 76


----------



## Seastar (Oct 6, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I like how on instagram that everytime I get to 77 followers I go right down to 76


Sounds like people are changing their mind about it. Hmm...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Sounds like people are changing their mind about it. Hmm...


I hate it. I put effort into my conent but I get no shine but ecchi anime accounts have 100k


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 6, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I hate it. I put effort into my conent but I get no shine but ecchi anime accounts have 100k


what does ecchi mean


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 6, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> what does ecchi mean


ummmm


----------



## Seastar (Oct 6, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> what does ecchi mean





Meraki said:


> ummmm


I don't know either but with that response, I'm very worried.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't know either but with that response, I'm very worried.


_ummmm_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 6, 2020)

Well.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 6, 2020

Ecchi bad that's it.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 6, 2020)

uhhhh tell


----------



## Seastar (Oct 6, 2020)

Might be something better suited for PMs. Just a guess.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 6, 2020)

uh.....


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 6, 2020)

Why.Did.I.Look.It.Up.?

kill me now please make me into a shrunken head


----------



## Seastar (Oct 6, 2020)

I am not going to look it up.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I am not going to look it up.


seastar don't look it up 

seriously


----------



## Chris (Oct 6, 2020)

It is 10am here and thus too early for adult topics. Good morning. I got almost no sleep due to feeling sick from 6pm-3am last night so I am dead.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 6, 2020)

good morning for you

5am here


----------



## Seastar (Oct 6, 2020)

It's 4 AM here.
And I was serious about not doing it. This isn't the lie thread.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> It's 4 AM here.
> And I was serious about not doing it. This isn't the lie thread.


I know but still just don't


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It is 10am here and thus too early for adult topics. Good morning. I got almost no sleep due to feeling sick from 6pm-3am last night so I am dead.


Fits the spooky season, a dead Vrisnem.
I hope you're at least no longer feeling sick?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 6, 2020)

Can I just skip to two months ahead from now? No? Aww.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2020)

morning y'all


----------



## Chris (Oct 6, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Fits the spooky season, a dead Vrisnem.
> I hope you're at least no longer feeling sick?


I just realised a missed opportunity. Should've used Ghostface from _Scream_ as my Halloween avatar. (vrisnem = scream in Serbian)
Not feeling great, but definitely better than last night. Shot upright in bed at 3am convinced I was going to throw up.  

How're you today?


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I just realised a missed opportunity. Should've used Ghostface from _Scream_ as my Halloween avatar. (vrisnem = scream in Serbian)
> Not feeling great, but definitely better than last night. Shot upright in bed at 3am convinced I was going to throw up.
> 
> How're you today?


Glad to hear you're doing better! You can still change avatars? I see people do it on here all the time, they don't seem rate-limited.

I am bored... to the point that I started an awful doodle during this meeting. Only 15 more minutes to go though


----------



## Chris (Oct 6, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Glad to hear you're doing better! You can still change avatars? I see people do it on here all the time, they don't seem rate-limited.
> 
> I am bored... to the point that I started an awful doodle during this meeting. Only 15 more minutes to go though


I'm already attached to this one, haha! I also don't like to change mine too often so that the users recognise me. Earlier this year I changed my avatar and someone thought that I was a completely different person and asked why I had replaced someone else.  

Meetings are not fun.  But I'm assuming it should be over now!  

I have yet to do anything productive. Tempted to just write-off today and go back to bed.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I have yet to do anything productive. Tempted to just write-off today and go back to bed.


^Me exactly or basically everyday now because job agency kinda ****ed me over too :/

Hopefully getting some booze later on though.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 6, 2020)

Emerging from sleep at nearly mid day, I want to stay in bed more the colder it gets, I'm definitely a hibernating creature  My to do list is 3 things long today so gonna drag myself through it


----------



## Clock (Oct 6, 2020)

I return for a bit, just opened my game right now


----------



## Seastar (Oct 6, 2020)

I'll open my game later... Nook's Cranny isn't even open yet.


----------



## Chris (Oct 6, 2020)

I give-up with today. Heading back to bed. Catch you all later.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 6, 2020)

Hope you feel better soon ;-;

My partner brought me tea in bed so there's even less reason to get up now ️


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It is 10am here and thus too early for adult topics. Good morning. I got almost no sleep due to feeling sick from 6pm-3am last night so I am dead.


Mornin’! I hope you’re feeling better now.


----------



## Lothitine (Oct 6, 2020)

why are we here, just to suffer?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 6, 2020)

I managed to pinch my pinkie finger with the fridge and it still hurts


----------



## Seastar (Oct 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I managed to pinch my pinkie finger with the fridge and it still hurts


Ouch! Suddenly getting a bad memory of accidentally cutting part of mine with scissors when I was younger.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 6, 2020)

I got the PERFECT item for my gnome king from gullivarr lol


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 6, 2020)

Trying to do a little work and I just want to be in bed


----------



## Chris (Oct 6, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Hope you feel better soon ;-;





Your Local Wild Child said:


> Mornin’! I hope you’re feeling better now.



Thank you both! Still not feeling great (and sleep failed spectacularly) but some improvement on earlier! Think I'll be shelving my dinner plan for greasy/spicy food in favour of something plain though.  

@Alek @sheilaa my shirts arrived.  


Spoiler: pics as promised. yes i swear i'm really 28.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 6, 2020)

Oh boy we get our tornado siren tests now


----------



## Seastar (Oct 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh boy we get our tornado siren tests now


Ah, I hate those.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 6, 2020)

Caffeine please make me feel awake ;-;


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 6, 2020)

Hi hello


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Thank you both! Still not feeling great (and sleep failed spectacularly) but some improvement on earlier! Think I'll be shelving my dinner plan for greasy/spicy food in favour of something plain though.
> 
> @Alek @sheilaa my shirts arrived.
> 
> ...


Oooooh nice shirts <3 really like the one to the left!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm already attached to this one, haha! I also don't like to change mine too often so that the users recognise me. Earlier this year I changed my avatar and someone thought that I was a completely different person and asked why I had replaced someone else.
> 
> Meetings are not fun.  But I'm assuming it should be over now!
> 
> I have yet to do anything productive. Tempted to just write-off today and go back to bed.


I wasted an entire day goofing off and playing acnh with Seàn instead of doing school work. I'm ultra behind but man I have no motivation to do anything


----------



## Antonio (Oct 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Thank you both! Still not feeling great (and sleep failed spectacularly) but some improvement on earlier! Think I'll be shelving my dinner plan for greasy/spicy food in favour of something plain though.
> 
> @Alek @sheilaa my shirts arrived.
> 
> ...


Amazing


----------



## Chris (Oct 6, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Oooooh nice shirts <3 really like the one to the left!


The blue is my favourite as well. 

Still tempted to buy the black dress shirt I linked before but I'd look overdressed wearing it for online meetings.


----------



## Antonio (Oct 6, 2020)

I think the white one is my favorite, it  matches the hair


----------



## Chris (Oct 6, 2020)

Alek said:


> I think the white one is my favorite, it  matches the hair


Then clearly I should keep both!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 6, 2020)

Give me motivation to college


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> The blue is my favourite as well.
> 
> Still tempted to buy the black dress shirt I linked before but I'd look overdressed wearing it for online meetings.


Do it do it! You can never look too overdressed for that tbh


----------



## Chris (Oct 6, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Do it do it! You can never look too overdressed for that tbh


I'm going to wear a three-piece suit for my next meeting. Will report reactions back after.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 6, 2020)

Oh frick speaking of black dress I need one for a funeral I'm going to. Ack.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 6, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Give me motivation to college


You don't want to fail because college is expensive.
That's really the reason I haven't gone. It's too expensive for something I'm not ready for.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You don't want to fail because college is expensive.
> That's really the reason I haven't gone. It's too expensive for something I'm not ready for.


It's o nl y 2 k nah I can't fail I promised my now dead uncle I'd finish and Seàn is really rooting for me to finish along with the rest of my family. I'm not gonna disappoint them qwq


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm going to wear a three-piece suit for my next meeting. Will report reactions back after.


Sounds good  

Also got some white wine for tonight


----------



## Chris (Oct 6, 2020)

College is worth powering through with even when it feels difficult. Look at the bigger picture to understand why you have to overcome the smaller hurdles. By that I mean think about _why_ you're doing what you are doing, and what you will achieve once you have that piece of paper in hand confirming that you did a thing, to motivate you to move forward.

No one believed I'd be successful in the sciences. My parents, my at-the-time partner, and my former flatmate all thought I'd drop out. *I* thought I'd drop out at multiple instances. My first few exams I failed. But I was determined to understand the material and get a good stable job, so I powered through. I went from being one of the poorest performing students on my course to performing well enough to be achieve amazing references and be granted fantastic opportunities. If you want it enough you will get through it, even if there are days where it feels like the world is conspiring against you and telling you that you won't succeed. Figure out what your goals are and do anything you can to achieve them. Whatever you want to do is within your reach if you apply yourself.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> College is worth powering through with even when it feels difficult. Look at the bigger picture to understand why you have to overcome the smaller hurdles. By that I mean think about _why_ you're doing what you are doing, and what you will achieve once you have that piece of paper in hand confirming that you did a thing, to motivate you to move forward.
> 
> No one believed I'd be successful in the sciences. My parents, my at-the-time partner, and my former flatmate all thought I'd drop out. *I* thought I'd drop out at multiple instances. My first few exams I failed. But I was determined to understand the material and get a good stable job, so I powered through. I went from being one of the poorest performing students on my course to performing well enough to be achieve amazing references and be granted fantastic opportunities. If you want it enough you will get through it, even if there are days where it feels like the world is conspiring against you and telling you that you won't succeed. Figure out what your goals are and do anything you can to achieve them. Whatever you want to do is within your reach if you apply yourself.


Oh dam that is some motivation. Oh man. Oh wow,,, I wanna succeed I wanna graduate I wanna make my family and Seàn happy,, I don't wanna be a bum with my parents forever no matter how cool their house is,, I gotta pass or I'll have to pay this class. ITS GO TIME Y E S


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm already attached to this one, haha! I also don't like to change mine too often so that the users recognise me. Earlier this year I changed my avatar and someone thought that I was a completely different person and asked why I had replaced someone else.
> 
> Meetings are not fun.  But I'm assuming it should be over now!
> 
> I have yet to do anything productive. Tempted to just write-off today and go back to bed.


Sorry to hear you're not really getting any better! 

Meetings aren't as productive as they sound either  I turned the doodle into a new signature, please don't judge too harshly


----------



## Chris (Oct 6, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh dam that is some motivation. Oh man. Oh wow,,, I wanna succeed I wanna graduate I wanna make my family and Seàn happy,, I don't wanna be a bum with my parents forever no matter how cool their house is,, I gotta pass or I'll have to pay this class. ITS GO TIME Y E S


You can do this!!



Tinkeringbell said:


> Sorry to hear you're not really getting any better!
> 
> Meetings aren't as productive as they sound either  I turned the doodle into a new signature, please don't judge too harshly


Started to perk up within the past hour-ish. Red Bull is a lifesaver and my dependence on it will likely put me in an early grave.

While I absolutely *love* skeleton Hornsby I'm afraid it's over our signature limits! If you could please reduce the height of your signature so that all images and text are within 250px or smaller that would be fantastic. Thank you!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You can do this!!


Yes I can!!! Thank you!!


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You can do this!!
> 
> 
> Started to perk up within the past hour-ish. Red Bull is a lifesaver and my dependence on it will likely put me in an early grave.
> ...



How did I think it was 600?! I'll see what that looks like, just a sec. : ) Is this better? I'm horrible at guessing, but it seems the text and the picture like this should be fine? The picture gets larger at least if I put the height at 250px XD


----------



## Chris (Oct 6, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> How did I think it was 600?! I'll see what that looks like, just a sec. : )


All good now!


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 6, 2020)

At least you recognized it as a Hornsby


----------



## Chris (Oct 6, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> At least you recognized it as a Hornsby


Well of course!!   Has Mick seen it yet?


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 6, 2020)

I sent him the rough doodle on Whatsapp. He can find the signature here


----------



## Chris (Oct 6, 2020)

If he doesn't love it then there's something wrong with him.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 6, 2020)

Heh well, to be honest he's better at this stuff than me, and he's welcome to it. I'll beat him at crochet any day


----------



## Chris (Oct 6, 2020)

Does inferior Hornsby have arms/legs yet?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 6, 2020)

Would Hornsby put his horns in my eyes? I'd love that


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 6, 2020)

Nope! Didn't feel like doing crochet this weekend. I played a bunch of animal crossing and did some studying, and between that and housework, the weekend was pretty much full


----------



## Seastar (Oct 6, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Would Hornsby put his horns in my eyes? I'd love that


_*What?!*_
Um, I mean... why?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*What?!*_
> Um, I mean... why?


I wanna put my finger in my eye socket


----------



## Seastar (Oct 6, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I wanna put my finger in my eye socket


That is... really disturbing.


----------



## Rosie977 (Oct 6, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I wanna put my finger in my eye socket


Milky...
_thank you so much for putting that picture in my head_


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 6, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I wanna put my finger in my eye socket


stop it. get some help.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 6, 2020)

Can you imagine a good Halloween when I can put my finger in my eye socket


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 6, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Can you imagine a good Halloween when I can put my finger in my eye socket


milky stoooop


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 6, 2020)

Yo I could poke my brain if I do that. Oh I can be eyeless Milky Eyeless Jack's partner in eyeless crime


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 6, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yo I could poke my brain if I do that. Oh I can be eyeless Milky Eyeless Jack's partner in eyeless crime


STOP IT I HATE THE IMAGES IM GETTING IN MT MIND STOOOP


----------



## Seastar (Oct 6, 2020)

_What is going on?_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 6, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yo I could poke my brain if I do that. Oh I can be eyeless Milky Eyeless Jack's partner in eyeless crime


Milky if you do that it'll be harder to draw and play video games n' stuff.


----------



## Rosie977 (Oct 6, 2020)

Anyone else want some unsee juice?


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 6, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Anyone else want some unsee juice?


PLEASE


----------



## Chris (Oct 6, 2020)

If you're a contacts wearer then touching your eyes is a daily activity. 

Just received notification of a one-on-one meeting I now have with with my supervisor on Friday. Might be awkward if I wear the suit.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 6, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Anyone else want some unsee juice?


Yes please
Wait, I'll just go stare at the gifs my friend sent-


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 6, 2020)

I'm out I hate this conversation


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Milky if you do that it'll be harder to draw and play video games n' stuff.


I'll get button eyes. I wanna be cool Eyeless milky.


----------



## Rosie977 (Oct 6, 2020)

*internal vrisniming*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 6, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'll get button eyes. I wanna be cool Eyeless milky.


Light passes through the cornea for you to be able to see. Probably not the best idea to replace them with buttons   
Unless there are button eye contacts.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 6, 2020)

Yo I looked up eyeless people. That's weird,,, they have artificial eyes too


----------



## Seastar (Oct 6, 2020)

She actually looked it up?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Light passes through the cornea for you to be able to see. Probably not the best idea to replace them with buttons
> Unless there are button eye contacts.


Hmm..I guess we can't have button eyes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 6, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hmm..I guess we can't have button eyes


I mean I found this


Spoiler









Close enough without doing permanent damage


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 6, 2020)

AM EYELESS NOW though I saw a horrible picture of a little boy with no eyes..

	Post automatically merged: Oct 6, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I mean I found this
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


That looks sick af 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 6, 2020

_*I'm billie Eyeless*_


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 6, 2020)

There's plenty of nasty medical pictures out there, let alone the ones that aren't even real... 

My apologies to everyone in this thread that is now grossed out, skeletal Hornsby wasn't meant to spark this kind of conversation!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 6, 2020)

Medical stuff is wild. It's very interesting. Funny how I love it so much yet I can't stand needles. Oh well.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 6, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Medical stuff is wild. It's very interesting. Funny how I love it so much yet I can't stand needles. Oh well.


MILKY WHY DID YOU CHANGE YOUR PIC TO THAT AKAHAVCAAD


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 6, 2020)

Most medical stuff is fine if it's nOT DISCUSSED AT THE DINNER TABLE, MOM.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 6, 2020)

Meraki said:


> MILKY WHY DID YOU CHANGE YOUR PIC TO THAT AKAHAVCAAD


Because as Ash once said in pokemon "Science is so amazing!"

	Post automatically merged: Oct 6, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Most medical stuff is fine if it's nOT DISCUSSED AT THE DINNER TABLE, MOM.


Bruh it's barely lunch time


----------



## Chris (Oct 6, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> There's plenty of nasty medical pictures out there, let alone the ones that aren't even real...
> 
> My apologies to everyone in this thread that is now grossed out, skeletal Hornsby wasn't meant to spark this kind of conversation!


Skeletal Hornsby is too cute to blame.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 6, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Because as Ash once said in pokemon "Science is so amazing!"


I don't even recognize that line. Plus how is that the reason?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 6, 2020)

*listen I'm having a rough time let me be chaotic*

	Post automatically merged: Oct 6, 2020



Seastar said:


> I don't even recognize that line. Plus how is that the reason?


You didn't watch the best season of Pokemon. Pokemon xy


----------



## Seastar (Oct 6, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You didn't watch the best season of Pokemon. Pokemon xy


Hmm, I thought it was Clemont that talked about science.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm, I thought it was Clemont that talked about science.


Yes he did they both said it but Ash's version became more iconic


----------



## Seastar (Oct 6, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yes he did they both said it but Ash's version became more iconic


Then explain why I only know Clemont's line.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Then explain why I only know Clemont's line.


Idk. You didn't pay attention


----------



## Seastar (Oct 6, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Idk. You didn't pay attention


Milky, what is this?


----------



## Chris (Oct 6, 2020)

In instances like this it's better to agree to disagree than try to prove you're right.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> In instances like this it's better to agree to disagree than try to prove you're right.


It's better than hearing about eye sockets.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 6, 2020)

]


Seastar said:


> Milky, what is this?
> View attachment 324968


----------



## Chris (Oct 6, 2020)

What's everyone's plan for the rest of the day?  

Already half six here so I have Sicilian lemon Yankee candle going and felt well enough to pour a glass of chardonnay. Might put on a movie. 🕯


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> What's everyone's plan for the rest of the day?
> 
> Already half six here so I have Sicilian lemon Yankee candle going and felt well enough to pour a glass of chardonnay. Might put on a movie. 🕯


I'm going to attempt to do school work then not do it complain I don't have enough time to do then play acnh with Seàn


----------



## Seastar (Oct 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> What's everyone's plan for the rest of the day?


Sleeping. I have been up since last night.


----------



## Chris (Oct 6, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm going to attempt to do school work then not do it complain I don't have enough time to do then play acnh with Seàn


Do your schoolwork! Try to think of playing games with Seàn as a reward for if you finish your work.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> What's everyone's plan for the rest of the day?
> 
> Already half six here so I have Sicilian lemon Yankee candle going and felt well enough to pour a glass of chardonnay. Might put on a movie. 🕯


Half past 7 here, and I'm stuck in a work 'meeting' until 8. But it came with a package of snacks delivered to my home, so I'm eating something like cheetos but made of chickpeas right now, they're called Hippeas.

They really should've stuck with a prerecorded meeting though, the last 30 minutes will be live, and it's lagging


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Do your schoolwork! Try to think of playing games with Seàn as a reward for if you finish your work.


  I get to play video games with my bby if I do my hard college work? That is motivation


----------



## Chris (Oct 6, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Half past 7 here, and I'm stuck in a work 'meeting' until 8. But it came with a package of snacks delivered to my home, so I'm eating something like cheetos but made of chickpeas right now, they're called Hippeas.
> 
> They really should've stuck with a prerecorded meeting though, the last 30 minutes will be live, and it's lagging


Oh no that is lame. Late work days shouldn't be a thing unless they are accompanied with a paid meal and drinks. 

Those snacks sound interesting though!  



Milky star said:


> I get to play video games with my bby if I do my hard college work? That is motivation


Yes! Treat engaging in your hobbies and spending time with people as a reward for getting your work done.


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> What's everyone's plan for the rest of the day?
> 
> Already half six here so I have Sicilian lemon Yankee candle going and felt well enough to pour a glass of chardonnay. Might put on a movie. 🕯


I’m not cool enough to be here as half six also and just cava 

(hope ok to say hi )


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Oh no that is lame. Late work days shouldn't be a thing unless they are accompanied with a paid meal and drinks.
> 
> Those snacks sound interesting though!
> 
> ...


See you're gonna make a great dad one day 
 Thankie for the advice


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> What's everyone's plan for the rest of the day?
> 
> Already half six here so I have Sicilian lemon Yankee candle going and felt well enough to pour a glass of chardonnay. Might put on a movie. 🕯


not much just had a shrimp sandwich and some white wine


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Oh no that is lame. Late work days shouldn't be a thing unless they are accompanied with a paid meal and drinks.
> 
> Those snacks sound interesting though!
> 
> ...


It's okay. Usually this would be one gigantic, national, yearly company meeting, but that's not an option right now. 
And it did come with the paid for snacks, after all  

The snacks I have now are definitely interesting. There's also a packet of rosemary+seasalt chips, cheese and sea salt popcorn, and some mint lemonade. I'm all set for the entire evening, not just for the next 20 minutes XD


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Half past 7 here, and I'm stuck in a work 'meeting' until 8. But it came with a package of snacks delivered to my home, so I'm eating something like cheetos but made of chickpeas right now, they're called Hippeas.


omg yes chickpea snacks is amazing, send me


----------



## Seastar (Oct 6, 2020)

The word "seasalt" stood out to me... whoops.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 6, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> omg yes chickpea snacks is amazing, send me


Sorry, just munched down the last one! I've started the popcorn. It's weird.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 6, 2020)

I


Vrisnem said:


> What's everyone's plan for the rest of the day?
> 
> Already half six here so I have Sicilian lemon Yankee candle going and felt well enough to pour a glass of chardonnay. Might put on a movie. 🕯


do more homework then balloon hunt on Evwirt for cherry blossom stuff


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 6, 2020)

I heard pea and I'm disgusted


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Sorry, just munched down the last one! I've started the popcorn. It's weird.


Mm, yeah it's okay man c:

	Post automatically merged: Oct 6, 2020



Milky star said:


> I heard pea and I'm disgusted


BANNED.

also man now i want popcorn lol


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 6, 2020)

My parter is making foooood and then we'll watch Buffy season 2 finale together  Managed to do a few small productive things today despite feeling ill so I'm proud if myself ~


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I
> 
> do more homework then balloon hunt on Evwirt for cherry blossom stuff


You have cherry blossom season? Will you think of me if you get a spare cherry blossom bonsai DIY ,pretty please??


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 6, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> You have cherry blossom season? Will you think of me if you get a spare cherry blossom bonsai DIY ,pretty please??


Yep, Evwirt is cloaked in pink blossoms. It’s odd to say the least.

I’ll see what I can do but my mom called dibs on first repeats lol


----------



## Chris (Oct 6, 2020)

Roxxy said:


> I’m not cool enough to be here as half six also and just cava
> 
> (hope ok to say hi )


It is absolutely okay to say hi - everyone is welcome! 
Whoever disagrees with me will get a stern talking to.  



Milky star said:


> See you're gonna make a great dad one day
> Thankie for the advice


My children will have unpronounceable Gaelic names so they will hate me for that rather than close-mindedness or bad advice. 
Or not being genetically related because depending on who I settle down with they could very well be adopted. 



sheilaa said:


> not much just had a shrimp sandwich and some white wine


Yes wine club. 



Tinkeringbell said:


> It's okay. Usually this would be one gigantic, national, yearly company meeting, but that's not an option right now.
> And it did come with the paid for snacks, after all
> 
> The snacks I have now are definitely interesting. There's also a packet of rosemary+seasalt chips, cheese and sea salt popcorn, and some mint lemonade. I'm all set for the entire evening, not just for the next 20 minutes XD


Those snacks sound fantastic. Please share the popcorn.  

But big company meetings are the best. Or at least Scottish ones are. They're typically followed by a traditional ceilidh.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It is absolutely okay to say hi - everyone is welcome!
> Whoever disagrees with me will get a stern talking to.
> 
> 
> ...


I wanna give my kids cool japanese names but like that's weird,, so Sean gets to pick the names..though I wanna adopt kids. Sean thinks I'll make a excellent mom but idk..


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Those snacks sound fantastic. Please share the popcorn.
> 
> But big company meetings are the best. Or at least Scottish ones are. They're typically followed by a traditional ceilidh.



Okay, I'll try to share the popcorn: 



I do have coworkers that I'd never want to see dancing, so I guess sticking with the traditional food court and food trucks that were usually there works for me


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It is absolutely okay to say hi - everyone is welcome!
> Whoever disagrees with me will get a stern talking to.
> 
> 
> ...


Tysm  not come down here before but would love to hang out.

Gaelic names are the best  ( Scotland here )


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 6, 2020)

Roxxy said:


> Tysm  not come down here before but would love to hang out.
> 
> Gaelic names are the best  ( Scotland here )


I want to visit Scotland (and Ireland) eventually!


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yep, Evwirt is cloaked in pink blossoms. It’s odd to say the least.
> 
> I’ll see what I can do but my mom called dibs on first repeats lol


Oh, moms definitely go first!  Don't feel pressured, cherry blossom season will arrive at my island again one day... I'm just trying to hurry that one along


----------



## Chris (Oct 6, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I wanna give my kids cool japanese names but like that's weird,, so Sean gets to pick the names..though I wanna adopt kids. Sean thinks I'll make a excellent mom but idk..


Get pets and give them Japanese names! My cats, Cake and Muffin/Mikki, are actually named Keiko and Maiko. 



Tinkeringbell said:


> Okay, I'll try to share the popcorn: View attachment 324983
> I do have coworkers that I'd never want to see dancing, so I guess sticking with the traditional food court and food trucks that were usually there works for me


I'm licking my screen but I'm not tasting the popcorn. Fix it.

Hahahaha, watching drunk coworkers dance is the best! Especially when the management team are old enough to be your parents. Last office party pre-COVID the CEO and his wife tried to convince me to join them on the dance floor when I was on my way to the cloakroom trying to leave. 



Roxxy said:


> Tysm  not come down here before but would love to hang out.
> 
> Gaelic names are the best  ( Scotland here )


Do not be afraid to join us! 

Yes, another Scot! If I'm ever blessed with a daughter I wish to name her Eilidh. You're probably the only person here who will know how to pronounce that without Googling.



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I want to visit Scotland (and Ireland) eventually!


Come visit me. I live opposite the woods so you will feel right at home.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 6, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Oh, moms definitely go first!  Don't feel pressured, cherry blossom season will arrive at my island again one day... I'm just trying to hurry that one along


What I really want is the blossom pile diy. I missed out on a bunch on Arctin but I’ve either bought it or gained it on Evwirt. The only one I’m purely missing (unless I’m forgetting a wallpaper or floor) is the petal pile lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Get pets and give them Japanese names! My cats, Cake and Muffin/Mikki, are actually named Keiko and Maiko.
> 
> 
> I'm licking my screen but I'm not tasting the popcorn. Fix it.
> ...


Oh we're gonna get a shiba and name it Momo 
,, It means peach in japanese,, my did the same with her dogs,, she named one Kuno and the other kumiku. (She wanted to name him Miku but I kept telling her that's a girl vocaloid)


----------



## Chris (Oct 6, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh we're gonna get a shiba and name it Momo
> ,, It means peach in japanese,, my did the same with her dogs,, she named one Kuno and the other kumiku. (She wanted to name him Miku but I kept telling her that's a girl vocaloid)


I had a fish named Momo once. It's a cute name!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I had a fish named Momo once. It's a cute name!


I have a virtual Shiba named Momo he's very cute,, I just love the name Momo


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What I really want is the blossom pile diy. I missed out on a bunch on Arctin but I’ve either bought it or gained it on Evwirt. The only one I’m purely missing (unless I’m forgetting a wallpaper or floor) is the petal pile lol


wow. I shot down sooo many balloons and all I got were the sakura walls, the clock, and the wand (and the picnic set Isabelle gave out)... The pile is very pretty though!




Vrisnem said:


> I'm licking my screen but I'm not tasting the popcorn. Fix it.
> 
> Hahahaha, watching drunk coworkers dance is the best! Especially when the management team are old enough to be your parents. Last office party pre-COVID the CEO and his wife tried to convince me to join them on the dance floor when I was on my way to the cloakroom trying to leave.



I mean I definitely had coworkers that I liked having a drink and getting drunk with! But the annual meeting is not like that  I should probably e-mail some of those coworkers. I used to drop by on Fridays for afternoon drinks or go to their birthday parties, but the party was cancelled back in April and I haven't heard from them since


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I had a fish named Momo once. It's a cute name!


We had a fish named Doris who outlived most of the other fish we had (back when we owned fish)

	Post automatically merged: Oct 6, 2020



Tinkeringbell said:


> wow. I shot down sooo many balloons and all I got were the sakura walls, the clock, and the wand (and the picnic set Isabelle gave out)... The pile is very pretty though!


I forgot that there was a clock...make that two furniture items I’m missing!


----------



## Chris (Oct 6, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> I mean I definitely had coworkers that I liked having a drink and getting drunk with! But the annual meeting is not like that  I should probably e-mail some of those coworkers. I used to drop by on Fridays for afternoon drinks or go to their birthday parties, but the party was cancelled back in April and I haven't heard from them since


COVID is lame.  I went for a walk this morning and realised it was the furthest I had walked since May 1st. 



Your Local Wild Child said:


> We had a fish named Doris who outlived most of the other fish we had (back when we owned fish)


Doris is a great name. 

My eldest fish right now is a five year old suckermouth catfish called Bae. His "big boy" name is Behemoth. When I started jokingly calling him Bae I had no idea he would live this long.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I forgot that there was a clock...make that two furniture items I’m missing!





Okay that coincidence is just creepy


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> COVID is lame.  I went for a walk this morning and realised it was the furthest I had walked since May 1st.


I mean it has a lot of lame sides... but it has some good things too, I have walked more since March than the entire 3 years before that, I think. Not having to go to an office and just getting up, working 8 hours and stopping immediately brings so much spare time!

I even bought a treadmill a few weeks ago to continue exercising through winter.

And don't get me started on not having any more meetings with family, that's so awesome... I kinda hope restrictions here will stay in place until halfway January, so I can skip on family during New Year's and my dad's birthday as well


----------



## Antonio (Oct 6, 2020)

Just finished getting retested for my bipolar disorder.


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Get pets and give them Japanese names! My cats, Cake and Muffin/Mikki, are actually named Keiko and Maiko.
> 
> 
> I'm licking my screen but I'm not tasting the popcorn. Fix it.
> ...


Such a lovely welcome. Fab meeting another Scot  Eilidh (aylee I guess for everyone else? )  a beautiful name.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 6, 2020)

Alek said:


> Just finished getting retested for my bipolar disorder.


And, did you pass?


----------



## Antonio (Oct 6, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> And, did you pass?


I don't know


----------



## Chris (Oct 6, 2020)

Roxxy said:


> Such a lovely welcome. Fab meeting another Scot  Eilidh (aylee I guess for everyone else? )  a beautiful name.


If it weren't for COVID I'd say let's go dancing.  

I love it.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 6, 2020)

Alek said:


> Just finished getting retested for my bipolar disorder.


Oh dam you too?

	Post automatically merged: Oct 6, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> If it weren't for COVID I'd say let's go dancing.
> 
> I love it.


Covid can eat my shorts :^


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> If it weren't for COVID I'd say let's go dancing.
> 
> I love it.


I wanna go dancing  hate Covid, only go out to work as my area in severe lockdown


----------



## Chris (Oct 6, 2020)

Roxxy said:


> I wanna go dancing  hate Covid, only go out to work as my area in severe lockdown


Same! There is a secondary school on the street I live on that is central to a local outbreak.


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Same! There is a secondary school on the street I live on that is central to a local outbreak.


My sons school has half of the year self isolating. It is v scary


----------



## Chris (Oct 6, 2020)

Roxxy said:


> My sons school has half of the year self isolating. It is v scary


That's awful. What year is he in?


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> That's awful. What year is he in?


Ah now that makes me old


----------



## Chris (Oct 6, 2020)

Roxxy said:


> Ah now that makes me old


Why old? 

I'm childless but most of my friends kids are P5-S4.


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Why old?
> 
> I'm childless but most of my friends kids are P5-S4.


 fair enough, just feel old. He is S6 so at least got enough to get into university next year, Just so hard for kids atm


----------



## Chris (Oct 6, 2020)

Roxxy said:


> fair enough, just feel old. He is S6 so at least got enough to get into university next year, Just so hard for kids atm


I work with kids your sons age (giving life advice and giving constructive criticism on personal statements) so I get that! It's not a good time for them right now.


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I work with kids your sons age (giving life advice and giving constructive criticism on personal statements) so I get that! It's not a good time for them right now.


Wow, u sound amazing. Personal statements are so hard. Son has played AC since I bought a wii when he was 6. Still plays and loves it. Sadly don’t think u can do recommendation


----------



## Chris (Oct 6, 2020)

Roxxy said:


> Wow, u sound amazing. Personal statements are so hard. Son has played AC since I bought a wii when he was 6. Still plays and loves it. Sadly don’t think u can do recommendation


I mean, if he ever needs guidance, I have been trained by UCAS to give advice to university applicants (latest training session was July 2020). My speciality is the health sciences but the skills are transferable. Happy to help if needed!


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I mean, if he ever needs guidance, I have been trained by UCAS to give advice to university applicants (latest training session was July 2020). My speciality is the health sciences but the skills are transferable. Happy to help if needed!


Tysm, I really appreciate that  would it be ok to pm? Feel like I have taken over chat here


----------



## Chris (Oct 6, 2020)

Roxxy said:


> Tysm, I really appreciate that  would it be ok to pm? Feel like I have taken over chat heren


Yes, that's okay!


----------



## Antonio (Oct 6, 2020)

Vris is one of the nicest people on the forums.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 6, 2020)

Alek said:


> I don't know


Oof! Well, I hope whatever the outcome, it'll eventually work out for you :|


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 6, 2020)

Alek said:


> Vris is one of the nicest people on the forums. ❤❤❤


 Vris seems a total sweetheart and I am sorry to have taken over basement. Tysm for making me so welcome 

Please can I stay?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 6, 2020)

Roxxy said:


> Vris seems a total sweetheart and I am sorry to have taken over basement. Tysm for making me so welcome
> 
> Please can I stay?


You’re free to stay! Just be wary of wild children


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You’re free to stay! Just be wary of wild children


I can deal with wild children in my sleep


----------



## Chris (Oct 6, 2020)

Alek said:


> Vris is one of the nicest people on the forums. ❤❤❤





Roxxy said:


> Vris seems a total sweetheart and I am sorry to have taken over basement. Tysm for making me so welcome
> 
> Please can I stay?


Oh my gosh. You both make me blush.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 6, 2020)

Roxxy said:


> I can deal with wild children in my sleep


Funny thing is both of us self-proclaimed wild children (@Mick is the other) are pretty well-behaved lol


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Funny thing is both of us self-proclaimed wild children (@Mick is the other) are pretty well-behaved lol


Can I be a resident mum


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Funny thing is both of us self-proclaimed wild children (@Mick is the other) are pretty well-behaved lol


ok but what about me


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 6, 2020)

Meraki said:


> ok but what about me


you’re not a wild child tho


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> you’re not a wild child tho


am I a good child tho


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 6, 2020)

Meraki said:


> am I a good child tho


I’d say you’re pretty decently behaved


----------



## Antonio (Oct 6, 2020)

I'm a wild child cuz I be committing arson


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 6, 2020)

Alek said:


> I'm a wild child cuz I be committing arson


Um...I don’t commit arson...


----------



## Chris (Oct 6, 2020)

Despite their name, the wild children are the most behaved Basement Dwellers.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Despite their name, the wild children are the most behaved Basement Dwellers.


I save my ferality for the critters of Evwirt.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 6, 2020)

Aw, Eddie Van Halen died.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Despite their name, the wild children are the most behaved Basement Dwellers.


how good am I tho


----------



## Chris (Oct 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Aw, Eddie Van Halen died.


This is very upsetting.


----------



## Antonio (Oct 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Um...I don’t commit arson...


then how could you call yourself wild


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 6, 2020)

Alek said:


> then how could you call yourself wild


I live in the middle of a magical forest. Committing arson wouldn’t be smart


----------



## Antonio (Oct 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I live in the middle of a magical forest. Committing arson wouldn’t be smart


Come to my island and I'll teach you how to be truly wild (by committing arson)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 6, 2020)

Alek said:


> Come to my island and I'll teach you how to be truly wild (by committing arson)


Oh I know how to start a fire (I’d be a LOT worse off if I didn’t)


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 6, 2020)

In other news, apparently today would've been a good day to be at the beach, there was free cocaine washing up.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 6, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> In other news, apparently today would've been a good day to be at the beach, there was free cocaine washing up.


Who needs that when you can have sour Jolly Ranchers?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 6, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> In other news, apparently today would've been a good day to be at the beach, there was free cocaine washing up.


W H A T ?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 6, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> In other news, apparently today would've been a good day to be at the beach, there was free cocaine washing up.


mermaids are junkies


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 6, 2020)

twinkle twinkle little star
why is art so ****ing hard

up above the world so high
I can't draw the other eye 

twinkle twinkle little ****
I give up

I saw this on a meme and its me right now.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 6, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> twinkle twinkle little star
> why is art so ****ing hard
> 
> up above the world so high
> ...


mOOD


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 6, 2020)

Just finished the rough pass of a project today which is great but now I have to do the good pass and  art? Consistent art? Nope.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 6, 2020)

my wrist  hurts  
my art  sucks 
my pencil is  dull 
my eraser is  shreds


----------



## Clock (Oct 6, 2020)

My eraser scraps are all over the place when i draw


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> My eraser scraps are all over the place when i draw


the floor is an ocean of scraps


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 6, 2020)

save up your eraser shavings to build a new one like a phoenix being birthed from it's ashes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> save up your eraser shavings to build a new one like a phoenix being birthed from it's ashes


there's a big difference between a bird and an eraser


----------



## Clock (Oct 6, 2020)

Anyways, i think I might lock my collectible thread for now, since im not getting anything. I guess my lineup is fine for now... I'll bump it after Halloween


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 6, 2020)

Kneaded erasers are where it’s at tho


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 6, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> there's a big difference between a bird and an eraser


they both can be squished and eaten by bigger pets


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Kneaded erasers are where it’s at tho


what are those


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 6, 2020)

Drawing straight into pen so you can never escape your mistakes is my fav


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 6, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Drawing straight into pen so you can never escape your mistakes is my fav


yeah no I don't trust myself so I have to deal with the grey of the pencil lead


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 6, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Drawing straight into pen so you can never escape your mistakes is my fav


I feel great pain when I do a decent line, but then screw it up with something that didn't need to be added


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 6, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> yeah no I don't trust myself so I have to deal with the grey of the pencil lead


The really light shades of tombow pens r fun for sketching bc you can just wash them away and do better stuff over it :')


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 6, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> The really light shades of tombow pens r fun for sketching bc you can just wash them away and do better stuff over it :')


I'm just a fetus with a pencil what are those lmao


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 6, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> I'm just a fetus with a pencil what are those lmao






water soluble pens, make pretty lines and colours;w;


----------



## Clock (Oct 6, 2020)

I use normal pens when drawing and I hate the fact when I mess up


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 6, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> what are those


It’s a putty-like eraser. You use it a little different (you press it down and twist rather than rub) but you don’t have little scraps left over! Plus it’s a decent sensory toy lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 6, 2020)

I had one of those erasers from a kit, but I was afraid of using it up, along with all of the other materials.


----------



## Clock (Oct 6, 2020)

Those erasers look cool, maybe I should try making one with a diy tutorial, but I don't want to mess it up


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 6, 2020)

I'm sleep now, goodnight basement folks


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 6, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I'm sleep now, goodnight basement folks


what time is it for you


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 6, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> what time is it for you


Half past midnight woops


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I had one of those erasers from a kit, but I was afraid of using it up, along with all of the other materials.


They’re pretty cheap to buy and a good investment.

Another REALLY good investment is a white eraser. They smudge WAY less than a generic pink eraser.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 6, 2020)

I like this soft eraser best for a while, I tend to get pencils shavings in the putty ones and ruin them ;o;


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 6, 2020)

GahahahahahajachhhahahahPdpfppfp


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 6, 2020)

Milky star said:


> GahahahahahajachhhahahahPdpfppfp


yes


----------



## Clock (Oct 6, 2020)

I saw the eyeless pfp on google when I searched the thread....


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I saw the eyeless pfp on google when I searched the thread....


I HAVE CURSED THY THREAF

	Post automatically merged: Oct 6, 2020



Meraki said:


> yes


Yes you know it's aesthetic :^


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 6, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I HAVE CURSED THY THREAF
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 6, 2020
> 
> ...


it just reminded me of something and I am sad


----------



## Clock (Oct 6, 2020)

Loneliness?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 6, 2020)

hate when my hands are on a keyboard or piano and the veins go hrrrnrhwndh


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Loneliness?


no
it reminds me of someone


----------



## Clock (Oct 6, 2020)

Anyways....


Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler: eyeless warning


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Anyways....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


whyyyyy


----------



## Clock (Oct 6, 2020)

Thats why I hid it in a spoiler.............


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 6, 2020)

Sour candy is the best (tied with chocolate)


----------



## Clock (Oct 6, 2020)

I agree, sour candy is nice

	Post automatically merged: Oct 6, 2020

My classmates hated it, idk why.
But I like that kind of flavor


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 6, 2020)

Meraki said:


> it just reminded me of something and I am sad


Huh?? What did it remind you of? Why are you sad?


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 6, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Huh?? What did it remind you of? Why are you sad?


I'm not gonna go into the details but it reminds me of Josuke


----------



## Clock (Oct 6, 2020)

Anyways, I'm getting distracted from doing math...
I'll return later


----------



## Mick (Oct 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Funny thing is both of us self-proclaimed wild children (@Mick is the other) are pretty well-behaved lol



That's the thing, you've got to save the wild part for the right moments, saves a lot of trouble 

They look like good manners but it's all just an act


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 6, 2020)

I'm sour candy
so sweet then I get a little angry 

yeah

sour candy 

yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah 

please tell me someone gets the reference


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 6, 2020)

Mick said:


> That's the thing, you've got to save the wild part for the right moments, saves a lot of trouble
> 
> They look like good manners but it's all just an act


I get all my wildness out on the critters of Evwirt so I’m pretty tame when I get here


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 6, 2020)

Meraki said:


> I'm not gonna go into the details but it reminds me of Josuke


ah yes because eyeless things remind us of loved ones


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 6, 2020)

ever wonder how many times y'all were close to death _without_ knowing


----------



## Mick (Oct 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I get all my wildness out on the critters of Evwirt so I’m pretty tame when I get here



I chopped down like 40 fruit trees today. Left a nice big empty spot because Isabelle can't appreciate nature so she'll have to look out of the window and see... Well, nothing. Anyway I think I'm good for a while too.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 6, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> ah yes because eyeless things remind us of loved ones


nOT that
milkys current pfp

	Post automatically merged: Oct 6, 2020

or mostly the caption under it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 6, 2020)

Mick said:


> I chopped down like 40 fruit trees today. Left a nice big empty spot because Isabelle can't appreciate nature so she'll have to look out of the window and see... Well, nothing. Anyway I think I'm good for a while too.


Oh yea Isabelle hates Evwirt now cuz every time she complains about the nature more plants grow in. Αt least this time the stuff is edible


----------



## Mick (Oct 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ever wonder how many times y'all were close to death _without_ knowing



Not really no  Gotta be a lot though, so many people in this city should not be allowed in a car...

	Post automatically merged: Oct 6, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh yea Isabelle hates Evwirt now cuz every time she complains about the nature more plants grow in. Αt least this time the stuff is edible



Well too bad for her, there are only about ten fruit trees left now on the entire island 

Isabelle and I will never get along


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 6, 2020)

Mick said:


> Well too bad for her, there are only about ten fruit trees left now on the entire island
> 
> Isabelle and I will never get along


Ive got 5 of each regular fruit tree plus a countless number of coconut trees. Too bad Evwirtian coconuts taste horrible and leave you dizzy...


----------



## Mick (Oct 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ive got 5 of each regular fruit tree plus a countless number of coconut trees. Too bad Evwirtiam coconuts taste horrible and leave you dizzy...



Coconuts are a mammal, not a fruit! They have hair and give milk  

I need to go back to sleep...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 6, 2020)

Mick said:


> Coconuts are a mammal, not a fruit! They have hair and give milk
> 
> I need to go back to sleep...


Either way the things make me sick. I wouldn’t suggest eating them


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 6, 2020)

Meraki said:


> I'm not gonna go into the details but it reminds me of Josuke


O h I'm sorry it's just my oc being sad he's a good boy who always suffer


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 6, 2020)

Milky star said:


> O h I'm sorry it's just my oc being sad he's a good boy who always suffer


it's alright It's just hhhh :')
he's ok now tho


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 6, 2020)

Meraki said:


> it's alright It's just hhhh :')
> he's ok now tho


I didn't mean to make you sad


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 6, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I didn't mean to make you sad


nah it's ok, I'll just try not to think about it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 6, 2020)

Meraki said:


> nah it's ok, I'll just try not to think about it


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 6, 2020)

Milky star said:


>


Dw anymore I'm over it lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 6, 2020)

Meraki said:


> Dw anymore I'm over it lol


oh go od i'm keeping my avi it's one of the best edits i've did

	Post automatically merged: Oct 6, 2020

nvm I lied


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 6, 2020)

Milky star said:


> oh go od i'm keeping my avi it's one of the best edits i've did
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 6, 2020
> 
> nvm I lied


LMAO


----------



## Clock (Oct 6, 2020)

I should draw later...
But I've been feeling unmotivated lately


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 6, 2020)

Meraki said:


> LMAO


Yeah, I realized that I really like this spooky gif. Idk why.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 6, 2020



Clockwise said:


> I should draw later...
> But I've been feeling unmotivated lately


I wanna draw with my crayons but of what?


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I should draw later...
> But I've been feeling unmotivated lately


same


----------



## Clock (Oct 6, 2020)

I'll draw my ocs...
If I don't have another headache


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 6, 2020)

I wanna draw with crayons and pens and markers


----------



## Clock (Oct 6, 2020)

Anyways I might force myself to draw later...
I want to see if I can draw an icon to use here or something


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 6, 2020)

nah don't force yourself,,


----------



## Rosie977 (Oct 6, 2020)

Started three drawings this week and dropped them all.

Why are proportions so annoying


----------



## Clock (Oct 6, 2020)

But I must do it to get better................


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 6, 2020)

Yall are whack for forcing yourselves to draw. I just dddle lol


----------



## Clock (Oct 6, 2020)

I just draw on paper sometimes...
But digital looks more appealing to me


----------



## Seastar (Oct 6, 2020)

Good evening. How is everyone?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Good evening. How is everyone?


Pretty good. I’m filling out more of my diy set!


----------



## Clock (Oct 7, 2020)

Feeling like unmotivated trash


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 7, 2020)

am playing acnh with my boyfriend instead of doing collegeee


----------



## Seastar (Oct 7, 2020)

I'm doing nothing instead of doing something.
Okay, I should really go find something to do...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 7, 2020)

I’ve got to go to bed so I’ll see y’all tomorrow!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 7, 2020)

I NEED SEAN TO STOP BEING CUT E


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 7, 2020)

goD FRicKING
My mind just blanked and I forgot what I was doing here


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 7, 2020)

my heart just feels uwuwuwuwuwuwuwuwuwuwuwuwuwu rn and it's gross


----------



## Chris (Oct 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> Coconuts are a mammal, not a fruit! They have hair and give milk
> 
> I need to go back to sleep...






Milky star said:


> am playing acnh with my boyfriend instead of doing collegeee


Naughty Milky.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 7, 2020)

What's this about emotions being gross? What?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Naughty Milky.


well its really late so,, oh wait. I forgot to watch a video for englisghh that's another zeroo,,,

	Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020

frick I feel like I'mma really fail this english class and photoshop class these two jokers are hard ;; hhhhh


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What's this about emotions being gross? What?


havqhqiqbqb I was just crying very hard like 30ish minutes ago over something silly and milky over here saying emotions are gross not my fault


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 7, 2020)

I just lost like 10 or 25 points all because I forgot to watch that video and I am like crashing in photo sh op thank god it's ending on thursday i jus t hhhh why life so diff why I keep crying about Sean why did I not cry about my dead uncle whyy do I have no motivation to do college whwhwhwhwhw


----------



## Seastar (Oct 7, 2020)

Ah... right... I figured out there's a game series that makes me cry at a certain part no matter what.


----------



## Chris (Oct 7, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I just lost like 10 or 25 points all because I forgot to watch that video and I am like crashing in photo sh op thank god it's ending on thursday i jus t hhhh why life so diff why I keep crying about Sean why did I not cry about my dead uncle whyy do I have no motivation to do college whwhwhwhwhw


Sit down tomorrow and make a to-do list of assignments and deadlines, and then after start work on the most pressing one. You can do this Milky!


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 7, 2020)

My partner helped me set my town theme as the end of the summer camp island intro song today  What a sweet pea


----------



## Chris (Oct 7, 2020)

Having a rotten day, but I just received this little gift in the mail from one of the organisations I volunteer with. It's nice to be appreciated.  



Spoiler


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Having a rotten day, but I just received this little gift in the mail from one of the organisations I volunteer with. It's nice to be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's so nice! They're not a dentist organisation just creating more work, are they?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Having a rotten day, but I just received this little gift in the mail from one of the organisations I volunteer with. It's nice to be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope your day gets better!


I low key wanna try some of those candies I don’t recognize lol.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020



I got my favorite reaction now lol


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I hope your day gets better!
> 
> 
> I low key wanna try some of those candies I don’t recognize lol.
> ...


Ah yes, Misschief is fun!


----------



## Seastar (Oct 7, 2020)

Lol, I remember usually sorting mischief to be at the very end of my list in New Leaf because it was out of character for me.


----------



## Chris (Oct 7, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> That's so nice! They're not a dentist organisation just creating more work, are they?


Haha, no, it is focused on education. 

Although last week was our Healthy Eating Week event so the timing is amusing! 



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I hope your day gets better!
> 
> 
> I low key wanna try some of those candies I don’t recognize lol.
> ...



Which ones haven't you tried?  
Yay for getting new reactions!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Having a rotten day, but I just received this little gift in the mail from one of the organisations I volunteer with. It's nice to be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wanna send you thank you gifs


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Which ones haven't you tried?
> Yay for getting new reactions!


Most of them, actually. The only one I recognize are the Skittles. The roll of love hearts reminds me of a candy we have in the states (Smarties), though


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

at this point I'm a meme


----------



## Seastar (Oct 7, 2020)

What am I looking at?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What am I looking at?


1% of my power.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 7, 2020)

Hmm... I must be at 0% of mine.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm... I must be at 0% of mine.


you could do well with 50 more adoptables


----------



## Seastar (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> you could do well with 50 more adoptables


I was thinking about the complete lack of "Woomy", but I guess that works too.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I was thinking about the complete lack of "Woomy", but I guess that works too.


make all the text about your islands an image and link it to a video saying woomy


----------



## Seastar (Oct 7, 2020)

Oh... Oh no.
_*30k+ adoptables


*_


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Having a rotten day, but I just received this little gift in the mail from one of the organisations I volunteer with. It's nice to be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, hope you are ok. And we appreciate you too


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm... I must be at 0% of mine.


same


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Meraki said:


> same


yeah your missing about 60 jotaro pictures to get to 5%


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> yeah your missing about 60 jotaro pictures to get to 5%


hagqgquqjqfqh I can't


----------



## Seastar (Oct 7, 2020)

I can't get myself to do my uh thing anymore either soooo


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 7, 2020)

Partner took me out in wheelchair today (and only joked about rolling me into the lake twice.) We met some swan friends! Today is good  Gonna go back to bed when we're home  Hope everyone is well


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 7, 2020)

Give me the will to get out of my bed


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Give me the will to get out of my bed


I feel that


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 7, 2020)

I just don't wanna college


----------



## Antonio (Oct 7, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Give me the will to get out of my bed


stop copying me


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 7, 2020)

Alek said:


> stop copying me


Sorry I got out of bed now. Is college ig


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2020)

Man job agency can go fly a kite. Although I did apply for two jobs today so I should feel accomplished.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 7, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Man job agency can go fly a kite. Although I did apply for two jobs today so I should feel accomplished.


I havent done jack. Hhh


----------



## Seastar (Oct 7, 2020)

I'm fishing for bells and I just feel like I'm suffering lol


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I havent done jack. Hhh


damn, gl man tho


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

WHY IS IT SO HOT IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> WHY IS IT SO HOT IN THE HOUSE


I'm in it that's why


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm in it that's why ✌


why are you in my house milky wtf get out


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> why are you in my house milky wtf get out


I just wanted to play persona 5


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I just wanted to play persona 5


why are you under my couch how long have you been there


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> why are you under my couch how long have you been there


sHHHHH stop giving away my position and location


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> why are you under my couch how long have you been there


hey can i come


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Milky star said:


> sHHHHH stop giving away my position and location


milky I can see you crawling on the floor if you want some food there's ice cream in the fridge

	Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020



Meraki said:


> hey can i come


sure


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> milky I can see you crawling on the floor if you want some food there's ice cream in the fridge
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020
> 
> ...


aight going get a plane ticket brb


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Meraki said:


> aight going get a plane ticket brb


ok komrad


----------



## Seastar (Oct 7, 2020)

I am so tired of fishing...


----------



## Chris (Oct 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Most of them, actually. The only one I recognize are the Skittles. The roll of love hearts reminds me of a candy we have in the states (Smarties), though


Strangely enough, American smarties are actually the equivalent of our fizzlers (also in that image!). I'm not a big sweets fan and haven't had any of these since early teens, but I loved rainbow drops and millions as a kid. 




Roxxy said:


> Hey, hope you are ok. And we appreciate you too



 

I made an important decision today and I've received a lot of unexpected ridicule for it. Took a nap and then came online just now to find lovely messages from the other TBT staff, which has cheered me up. Bizarre when people you have never met are more supportive than family, friends, and coworkers. Also shoutout to @Mick  here for being such a wonderful and encouraging person.  



ReeBear said:


> Partner took me out in wheelchair today (and only joked about rolling me into the lake twice.) We met some swan friends! Today is good  Gonna go back to bed when we're home  Hope everyone is well
> 
> View attachment 325157


Lovely picture.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> milky I can see you crawling on the floor if you want some food there's ice cream in the fridge
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020
> 
> ...


*Slithers to the fridge* owo creamy ice


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Slithers to the fridge* owo creamy ice


CREAMY ICE AKAHCAAXHAJAN


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Slithers to the fridge* owo creamy ice


milky get up or I'm getting the bad dog spray

	Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020



Meraki said:


> CREAMY ICE AKAHCAAXHAJAN


?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 7, 2020)

Don't mind the pink squid falling asleep.
Wait, did I just say I'm Callie?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Don't mind the pink squid falling asleep.
> Wait, did I just say I'm Callie?


ah yes because every pink squid is callie


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> milky get up or I'm getting the bad dog spray
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020
> 
> ...


*Hisses*


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Strangely enough, American smarties are actually the equivalent of our fizzlers (also in that image!). I'm not a big sweets fan and haven't had any of these since early teens, but I loved rainbow drops and millions as a kid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have to do what’s right for you. Nobody has a right to judge anyone  Hope everything works out for you and you can prove doubters wrong


----------



## Seastar (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> ah yes because every pink squid is callie


Meh, it's my avatar.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> milky get up or I'm getting the bad dog spray
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020
> 
> ...


it's just a weird way to describe ice cream wtff

	Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020



Milky star said:


> *Hisses*


_*hisses*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Hisses*


BAD 18 YEAR OLD WOMAN SNAKE LADY *spray spray*


----------



## Seastar (Oct 7, 2020)

What... _*is *_Milky?


----------



## Rosie977 (Oct 7, 2020)

Well I just walked into something very interesting

Dairy mother out of the fridge before I give you your eyes back


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> BAD 18 YEAR OLD WOMAN SNAKE LADY *spray spray*


*Hiss hiss* qwq


----------



## Antonio (Oct 7, 2020)

Why is being an adult so stressful


----------



## Chris (Oct 7, 2020)

Roxxy said:


> You have to do what’s right for you. Nobody has a right to judge anyone  Hope everything works out for you and you can prove doubters wrong


Thank you! I will absolutely prove them wrong! But it's taken all day to achieve a positive mindset. I've been lying in bed feeling **** about myself all day.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Hiss hiss* qwq


aww sorr-

SIKE {censoring bleep}

*spray*

	Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020

two very different conversations here, one is wholesome, the other is about milky getting off my goddamn fridge


----------



## Seastar (Oct 7, 2020)

Alek said:


> Why is being an adult so stressful


It just sadly is. 
Which makes me start to question if I'm even an adult.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 7, 2020)

QwQ end my suffering. I have to start over a project yet again for like the third time and it's due tomorrow  Not to mention I have another project I gotta finish. I love when technology just s t o p s


----------



## Rosie977 (Oct 7, 2020)

Hey milky did I ever tell you about my latest discovery?

Fridges are great for causing explosions and well, I want to test the theory


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Milky star said:


> QwQ end my suffering. I have to start over a project yet again for like the third time and it's due tomorrow  Not to mention I have another project I gotta finish. I love when technology just s t o p s


ouch


----------



## Seastar (Oct 7, 2020)

Oh yay, a tornado siren test.
I mean- aaaaahhhh no make it stop.


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Thank you! I will absolutely prove them wrong! But it's taken all day to achieve a positive mindset. I've been lying in bed feeling **** about myself all day.


Don’t know you well but you have been one of the kindest people I have met on here. Stay strong, you are amazing


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> ouch


End me please. Technology keeps ruining everything.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 7, 2020)

Give me a reason to act like a squid.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Give me a reason to act like a squid.


woomy veemo


----------



## Seastar (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> woomy veemo


I don't actually know what they're saying.
Or is that just booyah booyah?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't actually know what they're saying.
> Or is that just booyah booyah?


ouch booyah


----------



## Seastar (Oct 7, 2020)

Hmm, I should probably go to sleep...
If I wake up roleplaying again out of nowhere, then something is wrong.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 7, 2020)

Yeah so you know how you should put your best efforts into everything? Yeah well it's crunch time I'mma put in about 70%


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I made an important decision today and I've received a lot of unexpected ridicule for it. Took a nap and then came online just now to find lovely messages from the other TBT staff, which has cheered me up. Bizarre when people you have never met are more supportive than family, friends, and coworkers. Also shoutout to @Mick  here for being such a wonderful and encouraging person.



Oh no, what did he talk you into now?! I'm sure he's right though, he often is. Crazy, but right 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020

On another note... I may have overprepared for Saturdays Fishing Tournament.... It was a multiplication spell gone horribly wrong, not me wasting hours digging up clams, I promise!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2020)

WAAAAH FOR PRES


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I made an important decision today and I've received a lot of unexpected ridicule for it. Took a nap and then came online just now to find lovely messages from the other TBT staff, which has cheered me up. Bizarre when people you have never met are more supportive than family, friends, and coworkers. Also shoutout to @Mick  here for being such a wonderful and encouraging person.
> 
> 
> Lovely picture.



Thank u and bleh *growls at unsupportive folks in ur life*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 7, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Oh no, what did he talk you into now?! I'm sure he's right though, he often is. Crazy, but right
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020
> 
> ...


(0(o )0 ) you reminded me to go do that! I love the fishing stuff so I stock up on bait to maximize my points lol


----------



## Chris (Oct 7, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Oh no, what did he talk you into now?! I'm sure he's right though, he often is. Crazy, but right
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020
> 
> ...


Something very very good, even if I'm getting crap for it from other people. He's definitely right in this instance. 

Wow, that is a lot of bait!  Were you bored during another meeting?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 7, 2020)

This was a pleasant surprise for my first balloon after a meh school day!


----------



## Chris (Oct 7, 2020)

That's awesome! The cherry blossom DIYs are so pretty. 

After being in a bit of a writing slump lately I just churned out 1,000 words. Wish I could share it on here, but I'd have to warn myself.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> That's awesome! The cherry blossom DIYs are so pretty.
> 
> After being in a bit of a writing slump lately I just churned out 1,000 words. Wish I could share it on here, but I'd have to warn myself.


I just feel dumb that I didn’t go after them in the spring. I believe I’ve gotten all the diys spread between both accounts now!


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Something very very good, even if I'm getting crap for it from other people. He's definitely right in this instance.
> 
> Wow, that is a lot of bait!  Were you bored during another meeting?


I'm becoming predictable XD yeah I did a bunch of that last night during the long meeting and I had another two hour one today that only required something like fifteen minutes of input from me so...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 7, 2020)

I just got air-dropped a skeleton from a balloon (0(n )0 )


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I just got air-dropped a skeleton from a balloon (0(n )0 )



Spooky! Atleast it fits with the upcoming holiday!


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

did you know every day we drink h̶̢̧̡̨͓͍̼͙̳͙͍͕̰̜̯̩͈̻̹̖̹̻̦̠͓̦̳̯͓͆̋̉̂̍͜͜ỷ̷̻͕͇̺̠̖̫͓͔̗̮̦̟͖̟͍͉̞̠͍̐̈́͋̀͋̐͋̀̊̅̉̏̂̑͂͌͒͆̋̈͋̍̉̒̂̃̆̿̽̋̔͋̅̕̚͠͝͝͝d̶͚̤̬̞̝̮̘̠́͛̏̅̈́̓̓̔͐̋̈́͊̈́̈́̈́̈́̃̽́͛̃̈̉̔͂̅̐̿̽̈́̔͛͑̇̐͘̚̕̕̕͘͜͠͝͝͝͝r̶̡͍̞̦̟̺̖̲̰̺̋̀̓̋͗̒̌̑͂̓̎̒͐̒͌͐̾͐̈́̈́̈́̂̀͗́̌͐͘͘͠͝͝͝į̷̟̤͕͕̺̭̭̻̦̩̩̞͓̤͚̭̹̠͉̖̬̰̞̱̣̜̲̠͖̪̙̿͊̒̊̌͆͋̾̈́́̈́̈́̒̒̆͒͌͛̒̈́̅̐̾̍̐̓͒̀̅̍͌̽̈́̃̍̏̋͊̃̿͑͛̾̈̕͘̕͝͝͝ͅc̴̢̠͉̱̪͓̱̼̻̰͚̖̟̱̝̺̺̹̲̦͑̅̆͆̐̽̿́̈́́̂̐̅̇́̉̅̒͑́͑̃̉̍̑̈̊̐̒͑͋̈́̔̕̕̕̚͠ͅ ̶̢̡̧̬̺̲͇̭̭͎̹̫̯͎̤̭̻͎̯͓̦̺͚̩̖͖̪̦̼̖̦̯̦̼͈͍̤̥̒́̇͐̈́͂͘ͅa̵̡̧̨̢͇̭̰͈̬̦͈̟̺̮̦͉̩̮̣͇͎̲͈̭͇̖̠̫̪̭̤̹͔̗̥̪̮̙̭͋̋̾̾̅͛́̍̎̋͒̽͊̒̄̆͆́̑̑̑͗͗̈́̽̏͊̌̋̈́̕͝ͅͅç̷̗̗̻̯̟̱̥̝͉͓͇͉̟͙̦̣͈͙͐̓͂̌͂̚͝͠ͅi̸̪͍̳̤̽̇̒̍̒́͋͗̈́͗̑͋͆̈͆̄̾̏̒͘͠͠d̴̨̧̡̛̟̹͈̜͉̰͓̜͖̟̰̫͇̟̱̙̥͆́͒͗̊̇̈́͒͌͋̔͂̅̍̀̅̽̇͘̚͝


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 7, 2020)

Meraki said:


> did you know every day we drink h̶̢̧̡̨͓͍̼͙̳͙͍͕̰̜̯̩͈̻̹̖̹̻̦̠͓̦̳̯͓͆̋̉̂̍͜͜ỷ̷̻͕͇̺̠̖̫͓͔̗̮̦̟͖̟͍͉̞̠͍̐̈́͋̀͋̐͋̀̊̅̉̏̂̑͂͌͒͆̋̈͋̍̉̒̂̃̆̿̽̋̔͋̅̕̚͠͝͝͝d̶͚̤̬̞̝̮̘̠́͛̏̅̈́̓̓̔͐̋̈́͊̈́̈́̈́̈́̃̽́͛̃̈̉̔͂̅̐̿̽̈́̔͛͑̇̐͘̚̕̕̕͘͜͠͝͝͝͝r̶̡͍̞̦̟̺̖̲̰̺̋̀̓̋͗̒̌̑͂̓̎̒͐̒͌͐̾͐̈́̈́̈́̂̀͗́̌͐͘͘͠͝͝͝į̷̟̤͕͕̺̭̭̻̦̩̩̞͓̤͚̭̹̠͉̖̬̰̞̱̣̜̲̠͖̪̙̿͊̒̊̌͆͋̾̈́́̈́̈́̒̒̆͒͌͛̒̈́̅̐̾̍̐̓͒̀̅̍͌̽̈́̃̍̏̋͊̃̿͑͛̾̈̕͘̕͝͝͝ͅc̴̢̠͉̱̪͓̱̼̻̰͚̖̟̱̝̺̺̹̲̦͑̅̆͆̐̽̿́̈́́̂̐̅̇́̉̅̒͑́͑̃̉̍̑̈̊̐̒͑͋̈́̔̕̕̕̚͠ͅ ̶̢̡̧̬̺̲͇̭̭͎̹̫̯͎̤̭̻͎̯͓̦̺͚̩̖͖̪̦̼̖̦̯̦̼͈͍̤̥̒́̇͐̈́͂͘ͅa̵̡̧̨̢͇̭̰͈̬̦͈̟̺̮̦͉̩̮̣͇͎̲͈̭͇̖̠̫̪̭̤̹͔̗̥̪̮̙̭͋̋̾̾̅͛́̍̎̋͒̽͊̒̄̆͆́̑̑̑͗͗̈́̽̏͊̌̋̈́̕͝ͅͅç̷̗̗̻̯̟̱̥̝͉͓͇͉̟͙̦̣͈͙͐̓͂̌͂̚͝͠ͅi̸̪͍̳̤̽̇̒̍̒́͋͗̈́͗̑͋͆̈͆̄̾̏̒͘͠͠d̴̨̧̡̛̟̹͈̜͉̰͓̜͖̟̰̫͇̟̱̙̥͆́͒͗̊̇̈́͒͌͋̔͂̅̍̀̅̽̇͘̚͝


It’s a polar material! Who wants to drink a monoxide anyways-carbon monoxide is terribly poisonous so who’s to say the others aren’t?


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 7, 2020)

It was far too stressful to get cherry blossoms and bunny day diys when game just released  i have 3  cherry diys which include one from Isabelle  I was a noob


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s a polar material! Who wants to drink a monoxide anyways-carbon monoxide is terribly poisonous so who’s to say the others aren’t?


y̸͓̣̳̮͑͛̍̆ũ̵̞̘͎̳̪̩̦͍̇̋̄̑̃͐̌͂͑̉ͅm̴͙̩͙̯̰̈́̽͒̐̂̊̈́̈̍͆̒͜͠ḿ̶̲͖̖̇̅̐́y̴̖̫̼̜͙̤̪͇͔̙̖͇̎͑̄̃̾̍͐̂̂͋̚̚̚͝ ̶̱̦͆̎͗̑͊h̸̡̝̯̜̹̞͉͉̙̘͕̅̾̽̒͌̎̈̈́͛̇͗̋̑͘y̵͍̺̳̦̖͚̰̣̳͙͕̣͈̆̔͑̾̑d̵̛͎̗̘͍͈͒̓͋̃͋̃͌̑́̇͌͝ŕ̵̙̼̙͖̰̜ỉ̶̢͓͉̈́̀̚͘c̴̛̙̼̮̞̞̻̾̔́̿͌͋͗̑́̑ ̴͈̘̟͓̙͇͆̃̑a̷̜͍̮̥̦̘̖̝͈̠̎͂͂̃̈́͋̀ͅc̷̛̙̩̣̞̹͐͑̊̔̽̒̎̃̂͒̈̇͛̚ì̵͈̻̙̮͎͈̼̭͈̝̊́͗͆̀͐̚͜ḑ̵͕̦͉̝͎̟̺̞̫͓͕͌̎̓̀̊͒


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 7, 2020)

Roxxy said:


> It was far too stressful to get cherry blossoms and bunny day diys when game just released  i have 3  cherry diys which include one from Isabelle  I was a noob


I got a fair chunk on Arctin (4-5) but I literally started hunting in earnest for them on like April 9th lol


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 7, 2020)

Roxxy said:


> It was far too stressful to get cherry blossoms and bunny day diys when game just released  i have 3  cherry diys which include one from Isabelle  I was a noob



Yeah, I don't know why they made them so hard to get. It took me around 30 hours of balloon hunting to get them all.


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 7, 2020)

if I could go back I would get cherry blossom. What did I go for? Bunny day  sold as I thought I needed money


----------



## Chris (Oct 7, 2020)

I think I have about 4-5 cherry blossom DIYs. Most were extras from the other TBT staff.


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I think I have about 4-5 cherry blossom DIYs. Most were extras from the other TBT staff.


I wish I’d got involved here earlier. It’s scary when u first start


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 7, 2020)

Does anyone know of any red tables/tables that can be customized to be red in NH?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 7, 2020)

Cherry blossom stuff is pretty cool but the fall stuff is my favorite. I’m going to hunt for mushroom and maple leaf stuff in November (imma complete my leaf pile set on Evwirt no matter what lol)


----------



## Chris (Oct 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Does anyone know of any red tables/tables that can be customized to be red in NH?


Diner table & mini table.


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 7, 2020)

Can diner stuff be customised


Vrisnem said:


> Diner table & mini table.


sadly diner stuff not customisable. You will need to trade for colour you want. I have pink and cream if anyone needs to catalogue


----------



## Antonio (Oct 7, 2020)

T̸̢͍̩̗̤̪͎͈̙̥̻͂̊̕h̸͔̊̌͗̓́̉͑̕ě̶̡̼̘̭͖̱͙̲̜͓͉̥̀ŗ̸͇̹̿͑̓́͑͝ͅe̴̡̪̬̝̱̲̯̹̪͗̋͊̌̒'̸͍͓̬̩͚͍́͂̍̓̓̂̀̄͌̂͘s̶̢͍̜̄̀̔͛ ̸̧̡̘̲͈̳̜̦̫͍̙̔́̃͒́̉̄̃͋̾̋͝s̴͙̞̙̿̄ǫ̷̡̛̛̱͖͎͓̟̪̜̻͍̐͐̾̎͜ṃ̴̨̛̲̹̣̼̙̟͖̪̙̙̕͘ę̵̡̥̻̫̞̹̤̬͍̈̃̔́̂͊͗̀̈́̋t̵̨̜̣͈̹̭̙̠̲͛̍͐̒̄ḣ̷͙͍̭̬̬̅̽̊̏͠i̷̮̜͙̣̤̳̖͍͔̽͗̒͐̏̄̊͘͝n̴̢̢̼̞͓͓̝̭̳͗́͋̀͋͛͒̏̌͑̀ͅg̵̢͕̠̲̫̜̖̜̰͙̰̈͊̔͛͜͝ ̷͉͉͉͙̩̟͌́̚w̴̡̞͚͖̮̭̺͛̇̀͜͝r̷͍̝̻̺̲͊́̏̒͋̑̒́͜͝o̵̫̐̔̒̇n̸͖̊̇̈́̾̍̐̉͐͘̕̚g̴̼̯͇̈́̔͊́̈͋̅̃͘͠ ̸̢͚̭̝̩͉͇͚̰̙̯̚ͅẉ̷̧͓͕͔̱̹̣̞͉̏i̶̢̜̙̞̮̘͎̪̗̭̓͌̈͆̎̔̔͘͜͝t̸̢̨̳̱̲̺̘̰̟͚̳̹͛̆͝h̸̡̜͕̩̟̳͎̽̒̑͋̏͐̉̇͐͝ ̶͇̪̟̲̗͖̻̑̾̿͆̔̉̚m̴̢̺͍͉͈̮̣̐̈́y̴̭̺͙̻̲͊͐̀̿͛̇̽͂ ̸̼͓̝͚̰̻̼̘̀̀́̌͐͌̊ͅc̷̨̧̨̢̜̤͙͙͉̞̋̑͆̂̏͑̌̆̏̽̊̈́ỏ̴̮͎̫̠̲͛̃̃̓͋̋͊̈́̈́m̶̱̜̮̮͇̙̙̠̄̉̉̚͝p̸̨͚̠̜̞͉̍̈̈́̊̈́̆̐͋͘̚͜ứ̷̘̰̎́͐͝͝t̸̯̹̱̾͒̀̌́̈̕͠ề̸̢̪͙͎͍̥͇͑̄̅̽͝͠ŕ̶̰̎̍̀͒̎̕,̴̤̺̙͒͛̄̔̿͐̾̾͋͌̏ ̶̨̺͕͍̺͈͎̰͇̽͛͗͛̎̂̇̀̂Ỉ̷͈̦̗͉̄́́̅̇̋ ̸͕̒͊̔́̀̌͘ṫ̴̲̟̙̱̰͑͝h̵̨̬̰̪͖̯͈̑͑̐ḭ̸̛̲̞̜̻͉̓̃̄̎̊͗͐̑ͅņ̴̉̅́͠k̷̲͙̙̼̙̯̹̿͊͌͑͒͜ ̴̤̗̙̮͙͓̟̣̝̻̪̺͌̋̑̿͘͝İ̴͕͕͗̃͜͝ ̸̢̲̜͔̝̦̭͎̯̩̯̰̎̈́̈́̊́͗̈̉̕ḩ̶̰̳̾̑͗̑̈́͂̄à̶̲̺͕̊̇̅̋͊̿̽̊ͅv̸͉͋͑͊͂̽̓̀͒̅̋͠e̵̩̯̪̻͇͊͑̈̿̃͒͌̈̄̕ ̷̙̬̜̩̳̞͕͍͛̚͜ȃ̸̢̤̦͎̝̳͐̓̍̄̾̏ ̵̹͓͉͔̤̻̟̟̩͋͌͌͐̾̍̎͂̐̏̕̕v̵̨͉̣̭͙̫͔̙̗͖̘͉̋̐̒̄͋͝ĭ̸̛̛̟̺̙͙̠̮̘̯̀͊̂̈́͜r̶̡̨̧̟͔̠͉̠̟͋ú̶̪̞̬̞͓͜ͅs̶̝̬͎̓.̴̪̮͔̫̾̂̏̿̄͗̉͂͜͠


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 7, 2020)

So, I decided to make my AC Halloween costume Upa, aaaaand while the customs designs aren't good I had a lot of fun taking pictures.


Spoiler: Plaza


















Spoiler: Re-Enactment 














Spoiler: Meditation











Spoiler: Reference to Another Scene











Spoiler: The Whole Cell








I went a bit overboard with the photos
I was just supposed to be the plaza


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 7, 2020)

I don't know why but I really like this picture

	Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020

It's just a really simple edit yet it hits me very deep I don't know why.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 7, 2020)

Aaay we’re having cheese nuggets for dinner tonight


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Aaay we’re having cheese nuggets for dinner tonight


That's a weird dinner


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> WAAAAH FOR PRES


YOU HEARD IT HERE FOLKS

VOTE WALUIGI FOR A VERY SPECIAL OFFER

BUY ANYTHING FOR THE PRICE OF TWO AND GET ONE FREE

offer does not expire ever, vote waluigi


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 7, 2020)

My mom just referred to my character as a hobo and I cannot entirely deny that


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> My mom just referred to my character as a hobo and I cannot entirely deny that


Hoboo


----------



## Clock (Oct 7, 2020)

Math is hard
If you learn about polynomials with ellipses, that's the really hard section of it.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

apparently E is not enough substance for a post mods can you confirm this


----------



## Clock (Oct 7, 2020)

Is this the E cult now


----------



## Mick (Oct 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> My mom just referred to my character as a hobo and I cannot entirely deny that



Name change to your local forest hobo when?  



Ametsa Izarra said:


> E
> adding text so this has substance and I don't get a warning yeeeeee
> *E*



I'm not sure that counts.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Is this the E cult now


I dont know that would be nice tho

	Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020



Mick said:


> Name change to your local forest hobo when?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that counts.


oh crap


----------



## Clock (Oct 7, 2020)

Ok then
E.


----------



## Rosie977 (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> apparently E is not enough substance for a post mods can you confirm this


Oh? You're approaching me?

a


	Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020

wait wrong qoute aaaaaaa


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Oh? You're approaching me?
> 
> a


wahhhhhluigi taim


----------



## Rosie977 (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> wahhhhhluigi taim


understandable have a great wah

	Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020

what is wrong with my sense of humor today


----------



## Antonio (Oct 7, 2020)

Ţ̸̻̭̩̗̲̗͔͓̘̙̗̗̠̞̝̝͚͎̬̯̜̝̖̟͇̗͕̩͚̺̠̞̠͖̣̓̈̃͊͌͋̂̍̌͂͗̈́̍͐̏̈́̓͊͆̄͘͜͠ͅͅͅḩ̶̦͖̝͔̹̫͖̝̱̼̦͎͓̥̟̱̯̫͚̣̜̇̉̄̓̒͑̔̐̅̿͐̈́̒̂̍̈́͆͐̚͘͜͜e̵̢̨̢̢͕̪͈͎̤̰̖̖͍̜̬̥̰͙̳̲̝̰͚̹̞̤̩̭̹̻̪͈͈͗́̐͑́͒̉̉̎̃̽̽̐̌͒̍̒̑͗̀̀̌͆̀̉̎̆̈́͠͠ͅ ̶̛̺̟͎͉͉͍͚̫̜̘͔̩͔̪͕̮̖̥͎̫͇͚̭̀̆̔͋̓̃̊̉̀̿̀͝ṣ̵̛̛͔̞̥͔̮͖̖̻̩̯̜̭̺̠̺͎̹̯̳̰͉͕̭̄̆̆̿͊͐͑͆͂͆̾̊̾͒̿́͒̂́́̔̓̿̀̐̉̓͛̓̈́̀̚̕͝͝ć̸̨̛̭͉͚̹̙̝̟̻̮͕̫̣̺̼̝̿̾͒͐̃̂̽̋̈́̓͋̋̆͒͊͑̓̊̔̈́̋͗̅̔̂͊̎̆̊̀̃̿͐͘ͅr̷̨̨̜̲̲̲̳̘̯̮̙̝͙̍̑̄̾̽̂ę̴̧̢̢̧̡̛͓̝̪̠͕̤͔̯̘̮͙̲͕̮̣̥̲̙̖͚̫̺͚̗͇̠̮͚̫̥̹͙̼͔̞̤̖͖̜̜̲̳͖͖̞̈́̑̀̇̒̐̈́͋̇͑̉͗̀̎͊̑͆̂̉͒̄́̇̈̕ͅa̷̧̧̟̹̦͉̥͔̹̿͌̌̆̀͒̒͋̓͐̈̄̿͊̊̏͒̆̉͂͊̓̀̒̐̓̽̒̂͐̋̀͗̈́́̐̉̈͒͐͘̚͘̕͝͝m̵̨̡̛̞̗̖͔̥̭̳̗̘̪̀̇͋̓͆̒̿̿̾̾̃̐̐̀͌͐́͛̑̔̒̉̆̃̔͒̋̋͌̓̉͋͌̈̄̓͂̀̓͗̚̚̕̚͘̕͠͠s̶̨̛͕̦͎̣̗͎͕̲̩͉͖̘̪̲͖̹̎̋̿̈́̾́̆̿̌̂͑̊̓̈́̿͋̓͌͊̽̈͑͘̚̕͜͜͝ ̴̡̡̧̡̧̛̙̬̜̭̦͇̣̬̺̬̪͖̠̳̤̻͙̱̩̫͖͖̳͎̬̘͚͈̩̗̜̣̹̭̼̘͇̲͚̺̘͓̦̿͐̔̓̏̑͌͊͑̽̅̀̽̒̔̍͌̅̒̏̐̈́̎͌̾͋̿̔̀̀̂̏̐̕̕͜͝͝͝͝ͅͅw̵̡̡̟̯̳̣̲͇̣̲̦̜̱͎͈̹͇̤̹̪̼̥̱̥͖͇̮̌͌̈́̀̾́͊̚į̴̨̡̡̩̰͖͚̞̻̥͇̫̙̟͕͍̦̮̯͍̮͛̅̏͊̏̆̐̀̆̈́͒̆̿͊͊̿́̉̋͗̅́́̈́͑̒̆̽̈̓̆̈́̈́̄̈́͂͛͘̚͝͠͝͝͝ḻ̵̨̧̡̨̤̖̱̜͇̺̠͇͍̜̰͙̯͎͓͚̅̔̽̒̌̽̍̀̓̾̾̂̌͛̎́̏̂͋̏̽̅̓̊̏̋͊͆̽̍̇͒̚͘͜͜ͅͅḻ̶̛̌̈́̊́̋̆͐͐̊̔̒̌̈̽͊̊̽̓͐͐̅̿͂͘͠͝͝͝ ̷̧̫͙͔͖͔͓̫̖͕̦̘͎̪̜̥͈͍͔̜̣̜͕̥͍̟̟̗̰͍̞̬͍̠̟͕̣̣̬̠̮̠̬̫͈̺̦̣́͊̋̐̅́͊̎̑̆̉͗͐͊͂̒̓̄̓̉͊̄͊͛͒͋̑͗͊͐̌̑̀̌̒̾̎̓̑͆̏̊̚͜͝͝͝͠͝͝͠n̸̨̨̡͉̫̻̺̳̮͕͙̣̭̭̠̲͉̟̯͎̅̀̾͑͒̊̆̍̎́̆͘͝ę̴̡͓̥̩̝̹̗̲̘̯̰̬̤̖̫̜͍̯̦̗̘̝͈̰̣͎̮̯͍̖̻̊̈́̽̋̓͒̉̒̿̊̆̇͗̒̀̓̉́̉̐͋̋͆̀̚̚͜͝͝v̴̡̢̨̧̧̯̗̘͚͈͉̠̫̱͙͓̩̦̳̞͖̥̣̭͙͚̙̱̥̥͎̺̪̥̤͂͐̂̍̐͆͆̃͊͒̓͒́̎̿̔͒̾́̄͋̿̒̔̓̍̿͒͊̓̒͛̒͘̕̕͘̕̕̚͠͝͝͠ȩ̷̢̨̳̲̠̘͓̹̻̱̘̜̗̠̻͔̲̮͖̻̼͇͈̲̤͇̘̳̝͇̮͊̌̉̂̀̕ͅŗ̸̧̨̡̢̧͍͓̯̪̪͇͉͖̱̠̪̥̳͙͎̗͇͖̣͕͖̜̦͈͙̹͇͔̲͖̼͙̘͉͎̮͕͐͂̏̈́͋͐͋͋̀̃͗͛͗̐̐͌̈̽͛̋̈́͊̃̔̀̽̏́̾̇͋͐́̄̚͜͜͜͠͠ͅ ̸̨̛̫̮̳͔͕͔̫̙̲̹̖̜͙͖̖̯͙͈̙̞̘̏́̐͋̂̆̃̽̓̐̈́̇̇̀̄̅̇̿̀̉̾́̒̄̈́̋̊̕̕̕͝͝͠͝͠͝͝͝͠ͅs̴̛̛̛̪͙͋̇͛̓͋̌̈́̍̑̄͐̈̈̌̽͂̄̈́̈́̋̉́͑̆̍̈́̔͘̚͝͝ͅţ̷̨̮̟̦͈̱̦̪̤̜̣͍͕̱̝͔́̆̃̎̓͂̅̒̏̒̌͛̾͘͘͝͠ō̷͔̥̼̯̲̙͔͓̥̦̒̎̉̿̏͒̌̅͌̒̀̉̽̏̇̈́̓̔͠p̷̗͙̣͚̼̼̱̣͉̟̮̔̐ͅ.̶̡̨̲͍̟͈̟̘͇̟͈̥͉͎̀͛̐̍̄̓͠

	Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020

also hello


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> Name change to your local forest hobo when?


I’d have to spend my hard-earned tbt on it tho


----------



## Mick (Oct 7, 2020)

Alek said:


> --
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020
> 
> also hello



They do stop if you just stop running your text through whatever converter you're using to do that. Pro tip.  

Good evening!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’d have to spend my hard-earned tbt on it tho



Worth it!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> Worth it!


If I WERE going to change my name it would be deer related


----------



## Mick (Oct 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> If I WERE going to change my name it would be deer related



Don't do it then. That would kill the wild child squad and that would be the opposite of worth it.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 7, 2020)

Mick said:


> Don't do it then. That would kill the wild child squad and that would be the opposite of worth it.


That’s why I’m staying like this


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

@Ametsa Izarra saw your sig so I must announce it
_*I broke the j harem*_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 7, 2020)

Wh


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Wh


j harem dead


----------



## Clock (Oct 7, 2020)

What happened to it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 7, 2020)

Yeah Jotaro better


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What happened to it


I like another anime boy who's name does not start with j


Milky star said:


> Yeah Jotaro better


jotaro still best boy besides Josuke


----------



## Clock (Oct 7, 2020)

Who is it? If you are willing to say it


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Who is it? If you are willing to say it


_secret_


----------



## Clock (Oct 7, 2020)

Ok, thats fair


----------



## Antonio (Oct 7, 2020)

me giving up on life


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 7, 2020)

I felt so bad stealing my seat back from my dachshund. He was so comfortable!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Meraki said:


> _secret_


*maniacal laughing*

every single J rule single handedly broken by them


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> *maniacal laughing*
> 
> every single J rule single handedly broken by them


powerful


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Meraki said:


> powerful


who could it be hmmmmmm

	Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020

HMMMMMMM

	Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020

I wonder


----------



## Clock (Oct 7, 2020)

The thinking intensifies


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> The thinking intensifies


ah yes much think


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> who could it be hmmmmmm
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020
> 
> ...


perhaps it is [REDACTED] hm?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Meraki said:


> perhaps it is [REDACTED] hm?


congrats you just gave yourself away


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> congrats you just gave yourself away


oh no


----------



## Clock (Oct 7, 2020)

[REDACTED] is cool


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> [REDACTED] is cool


yes [REDACTED] is the best


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Meraki said:


> oh no


how unfortunate

while you hang out with your dum dum [REDACTED] ill be chilling with the purse owner 5 ppl


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> how unfortunate
> 
> while you hang out with your dum dum [REDACTED] ill be chilling with the purse owner 5 ppl


rude


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Meraki said:


> rude


I bet whoever it is s u c k 

is it dio

did you finally listen to milky?


----------



## Rosie977 (Oct 7, 2020)

Abri n o

Don't listen to milky. I expected a harem but it was dio? sad

a waste of a harem break really


----------



## Clock (Oct 7, 2020)

I'll stick to my [REDACTED]'s


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

okay I actually don't know who it is, abri just told me she broke the J harem and every rule was broken 

I'm just pushing the campaign to find out 👁👁


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> I bet whoever it is s u c k
> 
> is it dio
> 
> did you finally listen to milky?


_*never*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Meraki said:


> _*never*_


right dio breaks the o rule


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> right dio breaks the o rule


dio bad


----------



## Rosie977 (Oct 7, 2020)

Meraki said:


> dio bad


my faith in you is restored


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> my faith in you is restored


_why would I ever like d i o_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

abri why did you pm me saying the o rule is broken but also isn't 

_GIVE ME SPECIFICS GOD DAMMIT_


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> abri why did you pm me saying the o rule is broken but also isn't
> 
> _GIVE ME SPECIFICS GOD DAMMIT_


_*no*_


----------



## Rosie977 (Oct 7, 2020)

Meraki said:


> _*no*_


*Tell *


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *Tell *


daga kotowaru
_why can't I have secrets_

	Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020



Ametsa Izarra said:


>


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Meraki said:


> daga kotowaru
> _why can't I have secrets_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020


give us a letter in the name


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> give us a letter in the name


ok
the


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Meraki said:


> ok
> the


what


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> what


the
is the letter


----------



## Rosie977 (Oct 7, 2020)

Meraki said:


> daga kotowaru
> _why can't I have secrets_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020


Kyohi shinaide kudasai


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Meraki said:


> the
> is the letter


the is not a letter


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Kyohi shinaide kudasai




	Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020



Ametsa Izarra said:


> the is not a letter


in my book it is


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Meraki said:


> Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020
> 
> 
> in my book it is


yeah well 

you are bi unless proven straight

tell me the character or ill be forced to declare you bi as you have no proof its a boy

you even like jail *fem*boys so hmmm


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> yeah well
> 
> you are bi unless proven straight
> 
> ...


_FINE ITS KOICHI_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Meraki said:


> _FINE ITS KOICHI_


I feel bad for thinking you had good taste


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> I feel bad for thinking you had good taste


im sorry I cannot help it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Meraki said:


> im sorry I cannot help it


you cannot hang out with the cool™ kids anymore


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> you cannot hang out with the cool™ kids anymore


noooo don't leave me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Meraki said:


> im sorry I cannot help it


HOLD UP

you only use that emoji ironically

_what are you hiding_


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> HOLD UP
> 
> you only use that emoji ironically
> 
> _what are you hiding_


who said that
 is pure sadness


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Meraki said:


> who said that
> is pure sadness


okay now I know you're lying


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> okay now I know you're lying


ok fine it's rohan


----------



## Clock (Oct 7, 2020)

Is that part 4?


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Is that part 4?


yes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Meraki said:


> ok fine it's rohan


who tf is rohan


----------



## Clock (Oct 7, 2020)

Dw I wont judge


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

bruh


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> who tf is rohan






rohan


----------



## Rosie977 (Oct 7, 2020)

_pfft it's clearly Mista_


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> bruh


yes
he's beautiful


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> _pfft it's clearly Mista_


4


----------



## Clock (Oct 7, 2020)

Anyways, I'll go back to my suffering in math hole


----------



## Rosie977 (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> 4


_he's already dead don't suffer him more_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

4 + 4 = 8 - 4 = 4


----------



## Rosie977 (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> 4 + 4 = 8 - 4 = 4


sorry I don't speak more than 3 braincells


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> sorry I don't speak more than 3 braincells


bold of you to assume I didn't copy paste that


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> _he's already dead don't suffer him more_


yea we literally killed him

	Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> _pfft it's clearly Mista_


yes perhaps i lied and iTS MISTA


----------



## Clock (Oct 7, 2020)

Advanced polynomial is kms


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Meraki said:


> yea we literally killed him


let me get the quotes


----------



## Rosie977 (Oct 7, 2020)

Meraki said:


> yea we literally killed him
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020
> 
> ...


iTS MISTA


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> let me get the quotes


y e s

	Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> iTS MISTA


YES ITS M IS T A


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> I was born on October 4th
> 
> I used to be 14
> 
> ...





Meraki said:


> mista is crying in the distance





Ametsa Izarra said:


> mista has 4 + 1 letters





Meraki said:


> _mista wants to die now_





Rosie977 said:


> Mista's name would be four of he replaced the letters M i s t and a and added f o u r





Ametsa Izarra said:


> I recounted the letters in [redacted] 4 times





Ametsa Izarra said:


> if you add the letters in this statement together you get 18 which is 4 more than 14 and 14 more than 4





Meraki said:


> mista is dead





Ametsa Izarra said:


> dead has 4 letters





Ametsa Izarra said:


> the number of death is 4





Ametsa Izarra said:


> you cannot escape the 4, even by death





Rosie977 said:


> Holy [redacted] you ****ing killed him komrade
> 
> has 7 letters, 7 has 5 letters, 5 has 4 letters, 4 has 4 letters





Meraki said:


> poor mista man





Ametsa Izarra said:


> he can go die





Meraki said:


> LMAO


edited quotes for s e c r e t


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> edited quotes for s e c r e t


LMAO RIP MISTA


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

ill be sure to spam your pms with the number 4


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> ill be sure to spam your pms with the number 4


stop trying to kILL HIM EVEN MORE


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Meraki said:


> stop trying to kILL HIM EVEN MORE


I don't even know if you're telling the truth


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> I don't even know if you're telling the truth


what if I am


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Meraki said:


> what if I am


what if you aren't 4


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> what if you aren't 4


ok fine its




the boi kakyoin


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 7, 2020)

kakyoinnn


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 7, 2020)

I am only missing one cherry blossom diy recipe on Evwirt now!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I am only missing one cherry blossom diy recipe on Evwirt now!


it's october wh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 7, 2020)

Milky star said:


> it's october wh


Evwirt is in the SH so seasons are flipped!


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Milky star said:


> kakyoinnn


i love kakyoin


----------



## Clock (Oct 7, 2020)

Southern hemisphere has it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

I may or may not know who hath brokeneth the jeth haremeth

she said its kakyoin but is she telling the truth???


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> I may or may not know who hath brokeneth the jeth haremeth
> 
> she said its kakyoin but is she telling the truth???


i really do actually like kakyoin


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> edited quotes for s e c r e t


I MISSED SOMETHING AHAHAHHA

	Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Evwirt is in the SH so seasons are flipped!


o h


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Meraki said:


> i really do actually like kakyoin


oh


Milky star said:


> I MISSED SOMETHING AHAHAHHA
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020
> 
> ...


????


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 7, 2020)

ALL I CAN HEAR IS LICKING SOUNDS OF CHERRIES FROM KAKYOINNN


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Milky star said:


> ALL I CAN HEAR IS LICKING SOUNDS OF CHERRIES FROM KAKYOINNN


LMAOANAVQVQHQJ

	Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020



Ametsa Izarra said:


> oh
> 
> ????


yea lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Milky star said:


> ALL I CAN HEAR IS LICKING SOUNDS OF CHERRIES FROM KAKYOINNN


Wh-


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> Wh-


didn't you see it in the out of context jojo videos


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 7, 2020)

_*Yeah so plot twist Sean is in major baby mode and he's a painfully adorable bottom rn. A C K I CANT BE A TOP THE HECK I D OOODODOODOOD*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Meraki said:


> didn't you see it in the out of context jojo videos


I meant why milky can hear it but ok


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Milky star said:


> _*Yeah so plot twist Sean is in major baby mode and he's a painfully adorable bottom rn. A C K I CANT BE A TOP THE HECK I D OOODODOODOOD*_


low-key jealous

	Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020



Ametsa Izarra said:


> I meant why milky can hear it but ok


because kakyoin


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I MISSED SOMETHING AHAHAHHA
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020
> 
> ...


no seriously what did you miss


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 7, 2020)

Meraki said:


> low-key jealous
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020
> 
> ...


A B R I ITS REALLY REALLY DIFFICULT TO HANDLE A SUB ESPECIALLY WHEN HE'S IN BOTTOM BABY MODE! I KNOW I SAY I WANT TO BE A MOMMY DOM BUT BUT BUT ABABABBSBHSHSHHS


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Milky star said:


> A B R I ITS REALLY REALLY DIFFICULT TO HANDLE A SUB ESPECIALLY WHEN HE'S IN BOTTOM BABY MODE! I KNOW I SAY I WANT TO BE A MOMMY DOM BUT BUT BUT ABABABBSBHSHSHHS


what does sub and dom mean btw


----------



## Clock (Oct 7, 2020)

Finally got a sketchbook so I don't have to draw on notebook paper or on blank paper


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Milky star said:


> A B R I ITS REALLY REALLY DIFFICULT TO HANDLE A SUB ESPECIALLY WHEN HE'S IN BOTTOM BABY MODE! I KNOW I SAY I WANT TO BE A MOMMY DOM BUT BUT BUT ABABABBSBHSHSHHS


wtf


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 7, 2020)

Meraki said:


> what does sub and dom mean btw


OH NO SHES A BOTTOM

	Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020

*WHY AM I SURROUNDED BY CUTE BOTTOMS I NEED TO UNDERSTANDYDYD*


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Milky star said:


> OH NO SHES A BOTTOM
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020
> 
> *WHY AM I SURROUNDED BY CUTE BOTTOMS I NEED TO UNDERSTANDYDYD*


??? I don't get it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

_what the hecc_


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> _what the hecc_


_I don't know help me_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 7, 2020)

*EVERYONE STOP BEING CUTE R N*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *EVERYONE STOP BEING CUTE R N*


what?


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *EVERYONE STOP BEING CUTE R N*


ok I looked it up and yea if me and Josuke were dating i would be the sub and he'd be the dom


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 7, 2020)

Meraki said:


> ok I looked it up and yea if me and Josuke were dating i would be the sub and he'd be the dom


NO NOW SHE HAS POTENTIAL TO BE A MOTHER DOM OH N O


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Meraki said:


> ok I looked it up and yea if me and Josuke were dating i would be the sub and he'd be the dom


why are people turning into substitute teachers and a sheep


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Milky star said:


> NO NOW SHE HAS POTENTIAL TO BE A MOTHER DOM OH N O


wha??


----------



## Clock (Oct 7, 2020)

I'm not being cute


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> why are people turning into substitute teachers and a sheep


OAAHFWTQIQJQBQF


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I'm not being cute


no shut up u arererrer


----------



## Clock (Oct 7, 2020)

Anyways I'll leave before I get ignored again, which is fine

	Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020

And ok then lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

I looked it up


I see absolutely nothing cute about that.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

id rather not be the dom I want Josuke to be the dom


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 7, 2020)

Meraki said:


> OAAHFWTQIQJQBQF


hbhbdzbShsCBhHBA


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> I looked it up
> 
> 
> I see absolutely nothing cute about that.


oK iTS NOT THAT
it's more like, the dominant partner and the submissive partner
nOT ThE OTHER THING


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> I looked it up
> 
> 
> I see absolutely nothing cute about that.


you don't get it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

all I see are stereotypes


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 7, 2020)

Meraki said:


> oK iTS NOT THAT
> it's more like, the dominant partner and the submissive partner
> nOT ThE OTHER THING


yeyeyeyeye what she saiddd

	Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020



Ametsa Izarra said:


> all I see are stereotypes


I will call you a slur rn


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> all I see are stereotypes


ok


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Meraki said:


> oK iTS NOT THAT
> it's more like, the dominant partner and the submissive partner
> nOT ThE OTHER THING





Milky star said:


> you don't get it


I don't know what you think I saw but I know what it is and its still not cute


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Milky star said:


> yeyeyeyeye what she saiddd
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020
> 
> ...


do not say slurs in this house

	Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020



Ametsa Izarra said:


> I don't know what you think I saw but I know what it is and its still not cute


ok


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

why not equals


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> why not equals


good point


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 7, 2020)

I don't need a n word pass I am the n word pass


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I don't need a n word pass I am the n word pass


yea you are black that's true
but idk if you should say it here


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I don't need a n word pass I am the n word pass


looks like my n word pass is alive might have to throw it away


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 7, 2020)

Okay Diana just gave me cat grass and it makes me miss Accountant Cat on Evwirt already. At least he’s living better on AC’s equivalent to Door County WI


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 7, 2020)

Meraki said:


> yea you are black that's true
> but idk if you should say it here


Oh I'm not gonna say it not on this severrr


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh I'm not gonna say it not on this severrr


n-


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> looks like my n word pass is alive might have to throw it away


 n o


Your Local Wild Child said:


> Okay Diana just gave me cat grass and it makes me miss Accountant Cat on Evwirt already. At least he’s living better on AC’s equivalent to Door County WI


yo you have the spookest post here look at that number

	Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020



Ametsa Izarra said:


> n-


sp


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

ni-

ckelodeon


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 7, 2020)

Milky star said:


> yo you have the spookest post here look at that number


Eh I ain’t superstitious like that lol


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> n-


I'm gonna say the n word



Spoiler



*NORIAKI KAKYOIN*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Oh uhhh... welcome to tbt!


spookiest post

	Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020



Meraki said:


> I'm gonna say the n word
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats racist

	Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020



Meraki said:


> What yes


best number post tho


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> spookiest post
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020
> 
> ...


im sorry I will repent for my sins by watching jojo


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Meraki said:


> im sorry I will repent for my sins by watching jojo


time to expose abri's actual j harem destroyer complete with quotes


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> time to expose abri's actual j harem destroyer complete with quotes


uh oh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Meraki said:


> uh oh


I'm not joking this time


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> I'm not joking this time


oh no


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Meraki said:


> shaggy blanco from my little pony best boy I love the part where he defeated thanos by eating a potato


#exposed


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> #exposed


WHA T

	Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020

HOW COULD YOU I TRUSTED YOU


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Meraki said:


> WHA T
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020
> 
> HOW COULD YOU I TRUSTED YOU


*choking of laughter*

I have defeated you once and for all


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> *choking of laughter*
> 
> I have defeated you once and for all


screw you I don't trust you anymore


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 7, 2020)

Now I’m starting to hit repeats lol I got the picnic set everyone gets


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Meraki said:


> screw you I don't trust you anymore


hate you too


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> hate you too


goodbye


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Meraki said:


> goodbye






*DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 7, 2020)

wh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Milky star said:


> wh


say 

gooooodbaaaaahahaye


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Milky star said:


> wh


she betrayed me


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 7, 2020)

rawar x3

	Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020



Meraki said:


> she betrayed me


 o h


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

I'm surprised nobody cares lmao


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 7, 2020)

idk what happened I'm dealing with a sad bf and school work


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Milky star said:


> idk what happened I'm dealing with a sad bf and school work


What happened?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 7, 2020)

Meraki said:


> What happened?


He's just in a mood.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Josuke is just busy with his other friends and keeps taking forever to respond and I'm lowkey kinda lonely..


----------



## Clock (Oct 7, 2020)

I finished math


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 7, 2020)

Meraki said:


> Josuke is just busy with his other friends and keeps taking forever to respond and I'm lowkey kinda lonely..


;; oh nuu

	Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020



Clockwise said:


> I finished math


I wish I could say the same thing :')


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Milky star said:


> ;; oh nuu
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020
> 
> ...


yeah..


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Meraki said:


> I'm lowkey kinda lonely..


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


>


oh no i laffed


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


>


;-;


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Milky star said:


> oh no i laffed


bruh


----------



## Seastar (Oct 8, 2020)

Good evening. How is everyone?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 8, 2020)

I smell Lindsey Sterling


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Good evening. How is everyone?


goodn't


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 8, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> bruh


gfv bxffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Antonio (Oct 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I smell Lindsey Sterling


that's just mister krabs playing the smallest violin


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 8, 2020)

Sorry I only know anime and kpop whats a lindseyy sterlinng


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 8, 2020)

I just got the last DIY card I needed to complete the cherry blossom collection! I’ll still hunt a bit for duplicates but I can put more focus on getting the actual petals!


----------



## Seastar (Oct 8, 2020)

I asked Google. She's a violinist. Okay.


----------



## Antonio (Oct 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Sorry I only know anime and kpop whats a lindseyy sterlinng


she's obviously the best violinist in the world, get woke or stay broke


----------



## Seastar (Oct 8, 2020)

I'm always lost when people talk about musicians and celebrities anyway...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm always lost when people talk about musicians and celebrities anyway...


Same here. I have to ask my sister to clarify roles in movies when she brings up an actor lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 8, 2020)

Alek said:


> she's obviously the best violinist in the world, get woke or stay broke


Sounds boring.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 8, 2020

*If it's not anime or kpop I don't give a duck*


----------



## Antonio (Oct 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Sounds boring.


WOW OK, LISTEN TO HER SONGS ON YT LIKE WTF 

We gonna fight


----------



## Clock (Oct 8, 2020)

Its not boring, her songs are good


----------



## Antonio (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Oct 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Sounds boring.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 8, 2020
> 
> *If it's not anime or kpop I don't give a duck*



I'm not anime or K-pop so bye then


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Sounds boring.


She has some good songs, like Shatter Me and uhhh others I don't remember


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 8, 2020)

Sorry I only like Moon light Sonata that's about as much clasical as I'mma get besides the best violin player goes to 
Kanon Wakeshima her best song is Suna no Oshiro "Castle Of Sand"


----------



## Antonio (Oct 8, 2020)

I will sell my soul to her

	Post automatically merged: Oct 8, 2020



Milky star said:


> Sorry I only like Moon light Sonata that's about as much clasical as I'mma get besides the best violin player goes to
> Kanon Wakeshima her best song is Suna no Oshiro "Castle Of Sand"


it's not classical, it's more like dubstep and violin mixed plus she like dances while playing the violin.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 8, 2020)

I already know my music preference is terrible soooo


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 8, 2020)

Alek said:


> View attachment 325362
> I will sell my soul to her
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 8, 2020
> ...


Dubstep? Yeah no I hate dubstep due to soe past things in life so I'm not even gonna bother with her.


----------



## Antonio (Oct 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Dubstep? Yeah no I hate dubstep due to soe past things in life so I'm not even gonna bother with her.


then don't talk **** about her if you ain't gonna give her a chance


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 8, 2020)

*I hate dubstep even more than democrats hate trump ❤  *

	Post automatically merged: Oct 8, 2020



Alek said:


> then don't talk **** about her if you ain't gonna give her a chance


I hate dubstep. I hate it. No. It reminds me of something and I'm not going to bother with her no.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 8, 2020)

Wow this is happening


----------



## Antonio (Oct 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *I hate dubstep even more than democrats hate trump ❤ *
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 8, 2020
> 
> ...


don't say it boring if you ain't gonna give it a chance like omg


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *I hate dubstep even more than democrats hate trump ❤ *


A Cheeto dropped in a barbershop became president. The world works in interesting ways.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 8, 2020)

Alek said:


> don't say it boring if you ain't gonna give it a chance like omg


I just hhhh I'm getting flash backs to something and I cri,, I dont wanna hear dubstepepeppe


----------



## Seastar (Oct 8, 2020)

There's no reason to be all rude about your music preferences, you know.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 8, 2020)

qwq oh nuu i cri

	Post automatically merged: Oct 8, 2020

nuu nuuu nuuu nuu frick it all came back again whyy


----------



## Antonio (Oct 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> There's no reason to be all rude about your music preferences, you know.


No they can dislike something but you should actually give something a chance before talking flak about it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 8, 2020)

Alek said:


> No they can dislike something but you should actually give something a chance before talking flak about it


icantdoitijusthhhhmaybelaterbutnotrni'm-


----------



## Seastar (Oct 8, 2020)

Alek said:


> No they can dislike something but you should actually give something a chance before talking flak about it


It's more of the way she's saying it, not the fact she hates it.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> She has some good songs, like Shatter Me and uhhh others I don't remember


shatter me is really good


----------



## Antonio (Oct 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> icantdoitijusthhhhmaybelaterbutnotrni'm-


it's fine but you threw me out of my seat with that boring statement like what?

	Post automatically merged: Oct 8, 2020



Seastar said:


> It's more of the way she's saying it, not the fact she hates it.


no its the fact that you can hate something you never even heard


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 8, 2020)

Alek said:


> it's fine but you threw me out of my seat with that boring statement like what?


I'm sorry I'm just getting reminded of elementary school and these awful awful talent shows we had. This one kid named Carlos only liked dubstep and he always blasted Skriliex or whatever it is and I just hhhhhh he did this same stale act every year for the talent show. He did it for 5 years in a row it was so terrible and boring and I hate dubstep now.


----------



## Antonio (Oct 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm sorry I'm just getting reminded of elementary school and these awful awful talent shows we had. This one kid named Carlos only liked dubstep and he always blasted Skriliex or whatever it is and I just hhhhhh he did this same stale act every year for the talent show. He did it for 5 years in a row it was so terrible and boring and I hate dubstep now.


that's fine, I believe skillet dubstep is more chaotic compared to Lindsay Stirling


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 8, 2020)

Alek said:


> that's fine, I believe skillet dubstep is more chaotic compared to Lindsay Stirling


Well...hmm..if it's not as chaotic then maybe I'll be able to handle it. Please don't let it be a skrilllexxx or imma cri


----------



## Antonio (Oct 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Well...hmm..if it's not as chaotic then maybe I'll be able to handle it. Please don't let it be a skrilllexxx or imma cri


it's very elegant like look at crystallize for example, a very soothing song


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 8, 2020)

In other news instead of cute moobloom cows we're getting glow squi ds

	Post automatically merged: Oct 8, 2020



Alek said:


> it's very elegant like look at crystallize for example, a very soothing song


Is it more like...classical with a twist..?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 8, 2020)

if I break the glass than ill have to fly


----------



## Antonio (Oct 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Is it more like...classical with a twist..?


it's like an instrumental lullaby

	Post automatically merged: Oct 8, 2020

with beats ofc


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 8, 2020)

Alek said:


> it's like an instrumental lullaby
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 8, 2020
> 
> with beats ofc


When you put it like that that sounds hecka a lot better than dubstepp


----------



## Antonio (Oct 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> When you put it like that that sounds hecka a lot better than dubstepp


yes, she's very elegant and her violin playing is soothing


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 8, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> if I break the glass than ill have to fly





Alek said:


> yes, she's very elegant and her violin playing is soothing


notice my reference please.


----------



## Antonio (Oct 8, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Oct 8, 2020



Ametsa Izarra said:


> notice my reference please.


I noticed it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 8, 2020)

I just remembered how people hid plastic babies around my school and I found one but accidentally gave it away and now I'm salty.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> In other news instead of cute moobloom cows we're getting glow squi ds


I wanted the iceologer...it stinks that we got glow squids. Unless they make them hypnotic or something they’re going to be EXTREMELY underwhelming


----------



## Seastar (Oct 8, 2020)

I like squids but I don't really know much about Minecraft soooo


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I just remembered how people hid plastic babies around my school and I found one but accidentally gave it away and now I'm salty.


what


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I wanted the iceologer...it stinks that we got glow squids. Unless they make them hypnotic or something they’re going to be EXTREMELY underwhelming


The squids are lame they never do mich it's just a retexured squid..I blame the Dream Team fandom,, dream voted for glow squids so his army voted for glow squid and now we got lame glow squid


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 8, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> what


Yeah, people went around hiding plastic babies. There was even an Instagram set up for it. The one I found was supposed to be the person and I's child but I think they lost our kid


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I just remembered how people hid plastic babies around my school and I found one but accidentally gave it away and now I'm salty.


YOUR SCHOOL DID THAT TOO?! MY HIGH SCHOOL DID THE SAME THING!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 8, 2020



Seastar said:


> I like squids but I don't really know much about Minecraft soooo


Splatoon squid > Minecraft squid


----------



## Seastar (Oct 8, 2020)

Hiding plastic babies? I have never heard of this.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> The squids are lame they never do mich it's just a retexured squid..I blame the Dream Team fandom,, dream voted for glow squids so his army voted for glow squid and now we got lame glow squid


See this is why popularity polls are low key kinda dumb. You get one or two famous YouTubers/instagrammers/whatever and they can tap out everyone else


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hiding plastic babies? I have never heard of this.


I think it started with someone named Jordan Cunningham. Don't quote me on it.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 8, 2020





Kind of like those rocks


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> See this is why popularity polls are low key kinda dumb. You get one or two famous YouTubers/instagrammers/whatever and they can tap out everyone else


I get not everyone voted because of Dream but majority of the votes are because of Dream. Like come one seriously? You voted for a lame squid because your youtuber senpai did? I really wanted Mooblooms yeah maybe they wouldn't have done much but they're hecka a lot cuter and cooler than a dumb glowing squid.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I get not everyone voted because of Dream but majority of the votes are because of Dream. Like come one seriously? You voted for a lame squid because your youtuber senpai did? I really wanted Mooblooms yeah maybe they wouldn't have done much but they're hecka a lot cuter and cooler than a dumb glowing squid.


I woulda liked the squid a bit more if they actually glowed. I heard they don't?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I woulda liked the squid a bit more if they actually glowed. I heard they don't?


It's just a spotted squid.  That's it. It doesn't even have a cool drop item.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I get not everyone voted because of Dream but majority of the votes are because of Dream. Like come one seriously? You voted for a lame squid because your youtuber senpai did? I really wanted Mooblooms yeah maybe they wouldn't have done much but they're hecka a lot cuter and cooler than a dumb glowing squid.


I mean I like Dream as a Youtuber but he chose a weak target. Unless they pull a Kirby Battle Royale and change it from Minecraft Earth’s rendition in a meaningful manner it’s going to be lame.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 8, 2020

At least the rest of the update looks awesome. I’m looking forward to being freaked out by the Warden lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 8, 2020)

I don't really get why they don't add all the mobs so we could not only have the squid but the moobloom and iceologer too.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I don't really get why they don't add all the mobs so we could not only have the squid but the moobloom and iceologer too,


Yea the only one that appears to need some work done is the iceologer. It’s not like you’re coming up with a whole concept wholesale (like the phantom)!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I mean I like Dream as a Youtuber but he chose a weak target. Unless they pull a Kirby Battle Royale and change it from Minecraft Earth’s rendition in a meaningful manner it’s going to be lame.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 8, 2020
> 
> At least the rest of the update looks awesome. I’m looking forward to being freaked out by the Warden lol


I don't mind dream either but still,, Glow squid is gonna mega suck...but yeah at least the rest of the update looks cool


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I don't mind dream either but still,, Glow squid is gonna mega suck...but yeah at least the rest of the update looks cool


I’m just hanging onto the slight chance that hypnotism will be introduced (judging by the introduction clip). That would actually make it an INTERESTING mob and not just a cheap novelty for an already-underwhelming biome.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 8, 2020

It is bedtime for me now. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## Chris (Oct 8, 2020)

Playing video games instead of doing the things I'm meant to be doing. If anyone can relate please come in here and make me feel better about procrastinating.  

Also, if anyone finds red impish wings please think of me. I only have the orange and pink variants and they do not go with my look.
Which is, idk, undead punk couture or something like that.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2020)

Man, can't believe this quest need 2222 Bananas in total.. bro.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 8, 2020)

TBT fair stickers arrived, I wanna stick them on everything!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 8, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> Playing video games instead of doing the things I'm meant to be doing. If anyone can relate please come in here and make me feel better about procrastinating.
> 
> Also, if anyone finds red impish wings please think of me. I only have the orange and pink variants and they do not go with my look.
> Which is, idk, undead punk couture or something like that.
> ...


I think I got red wings, I'll check 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 8, 2020

I slept most of yesterday so I really need to get things done today cry ;-;


----------



## Chris (Oct 8, 2020)

Mine arrived today too! Along with a lovely message from Jeremy that reminded me why I love working with this team. 

If you do have them let me know what you want for them!


----------



## Clock (Oct 8, 2020)

Kicks needs to show up
I want those wings


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Mine arrived today too! Along with a lovely message from Jeremy that reminded me why I love working with this team.
> 
> If you do have them let me know what you want for them!


So wholesome 

I got red ones yes  If you happen to have anything on my wishlist that'd be wonderful but otherwise dwwww

	Post automatically merged: Oct 8, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Kicks needs to show up
> I want those wings


I got spare orange ones if you like?


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Playing video games instead of doing the things I'm meant to be doing. If anyone can relate please come in here and make me feel better about procrastinating.
> 
> Also, if anyone finds red impish wings please think of me. I only have the orange and pink variants and they do not go with my look.
> Which is, idk, undead punk couture or something like that.
> ...


The orange ones look great on you! And yeah, I do sometimes play video games instead of doing things as well, so you're definitely not the only one  I played Animal Crossing the last few evenings while I actually should also have done some exercising and studying.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 8, 2020

Look, I procrastinated too to take a picture of my orange wings:


----------



## Seastar (Oct 8, 2020)

Yeah, I haven't seen Kicks after the update...


----------



## Chris (Oct 8, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> So wholesome
> 
> I got red ones yes ☺ If you happen to have anything on my wishlist that'd be wonderful but otherwise dwwww
> 
> ...


I could trade the steamer basket recipe and black thread-worn sweater if you are still looking for those? 

@Mick I don't know how long ago you mailed me the bear I only just spotted it. I will treasure him.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I could trade the steamer basket recipe and black thread-worn sweater if you are still looking for those?
> 
> @Mick I don't know how long ago you mailed me the bear I only just spotted it. I will treasure him.


That'd be amazing  Let me know when you're free ~


----------



## Chris (Oct 8, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> That'd be amazing ☺ Let me know when you're free ~


I can do just now if you're available!


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 8, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Look, I procrastinated too to take a picture of my orange wings:
> 
> View attachment 325386


This outfit though


----------



## Chris (Oct 8, 2020)

These look so much better. Thanks @ReeBear!


----------



## Clock (Oct 8, 2020)

Thanks, but my internet is like really bad for online play atm...


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 8, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> This outfit though


It's just the standard rain hat, jacket, pants and boots all in pink  If you want one let me know, I can order all that for you, and you can come by tomorrow to pick it up/I can drop it off


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> These look so much better. Thanks @ReeBear!
> 
> 
> View attachment 325389





	Post automatically merged: Oct 8, 2020



Tinkeringbell said:


> It's just the standard rain hat, jacket, pants and boots all in pink  If you want one let me know, I can order all that for you, and you can come by tomorrow to pick it up/I can drop it off


I'm okay thank u I just really enjoy this aesthetic  I've been pretty monochrome since spooky season started so it's fun seeing such a bright outift ~

	Post automatically merged: Oct 8, 2020

Cartoon and breakfast time at 1pm. I am adulting well today.


----------



## Chris (Oct 8, 2020)

I am at my desk nodding off. On cup number three or four of tea and still not awake. Meeting ends at 2pm might take a nap then.


----------



## Mick (Oct 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> @Mick I don't know how long ago you mailed me the bear I only just spotted it. I will treasure him.



That was a few weeks ago. You should really check your mail more often.  <3


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2020)

Man, trying to get Cherry to kick out Judy but Cherry is such a pain ..whenever she actually wants to move in she keeps picking dom/raymond or vesta and I'm like can you not. Heck even the rng for playing move-in game is sooo bad rn.


----------



## Chris (Oct 8, 2020)

Somehow survived to the end of the tutorial. Now nap time.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 8, 2020)

I will take any deer that comes into my campsite lol


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 8, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Post automatically merged: Oct 8, 2020
> 
> 
> I'm okay thank u I just really enjoy this aesthetic ☺ I've been pretty monochrome since spooky season started so it's fun seeing such a bright outift ~


I love bright outfits! Most of my outfits are bright, or silly, or both. Proof, these are some of the things I wore for at least part of a day:


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 8, 2020)

CJ is in Arctin so it’s salmon collectible time


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 8, 2020)

Did 1 productive thing today! Time for celebratory biscuits and tea ️


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 8, 2020)

Hahahaha I don't wanna work


----------



## Seastar (Oct 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hahahaha I don't wanna work


I don't either but I was thinking about it earlier...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't either but I was thinking about it earlier...


Bruh I keep looking at sad anime pictures hhh

	Post automatically merged: Oct 8, 2020

Though on a happier note I'm at 81 followers on instagram


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2020)

holy **** i think one of my former literature class mates was on tv


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> holy **** i think one of my former literature class mates was on tv


Lit I was on tv once myself


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Lit I was on tv once myself


yea at least i think it was her though i didn't recognize her voice aha well i have to look it up after the show is done i think so they put it up online.

yeah i've been as well more or less intentional xD


----------



## Chris (Oct 8, 2020)

One of my favourite bands posted my artwork on their Instagram last night. It's been seen by over 600 people.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> One of my favourite bands posted my artwork on their Instagram last night. It's been seen by over 600 people.


Ohoooo that's awesome, congrats


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> One of my favourite bands posted my artwork on their Instagram last night. It's been seen by over 600 people.


Whah amazing, well done 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 8, 2020

I attempted some housework and now my body is aching all over, gah ;-; Gonna go back to bed and try to do some low pressure drawing


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> One of my favourite bands posted my artwork on their Instagram last night. It's been seen by over 600 people.


Oh w ow mus t be ni ce to ha ve talent or to even be noticed :')


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2020)

Also yeah Cherry still refuse to move in/kick Judy. Man, grumpy dog


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 8, 2020)

I want Rosie I wish Tia would leave


----------



## Chris (Oct 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh w ow mus t be ni ce to ha ve talent or to even be noticed :')


I'm not talented. It was the first thing I'd drawn since 2014! I entered their art contest in September and didn't win but they still liked it (got a shock when their vocalist's name popped up on my phone a few weeks back; I've been listening to his music for over 15 years)! I'm going to assume they liked the concept more than my artistic abilities because I have none.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 8, 2020)

I'm just waiting for Keaton to leave now.


----------



## Rosie977 (Oct 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I want Rosie I wish Tia would leave


{A wild Rosie appears}
You'll never take me alive


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm not talented. It was the first thing I'd drawn since 2014! I entered their art contest in September and didn't win but they still liked it (got a shock when their vocalist's name popped up on my phone a few weeks back; I've been listening to his music for over 15 years)! I'm going to assume they liked the concept more than my artistic abilities because I have none.


:^ sounds like a flex. That's sus. Okay but actually it makes me happy when people appreciate the concept more than the drawing itself. That's lovely 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 8, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> {A wild Rosie appears}
> You'll never take me alive


You're not a cat so I don't want you anyways :^


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2020)

Wow she tried kicking out Shep for the 935735th time today. Not happening dumb fruit dog.


----------



## Rosie977 (Oct 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> :^ sounds like a flex. That's sus. Okay but actually it makes me happy when people appreciate the concept more than the drawing itself. That's lovely
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 8, 2020
> 
> ...


_Wowie thank you so much milky_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 8, 2020)

I had Cherry in NL. She was one of the cooler villagers I had. I’d be tempted to have her but 1. She’s not a deer and 2. She’s not a woodland critter


----------



## Chris (Oct 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> :^ sounds like a flex. That's sus. Okay but actually it makes me happy when people appreciate the concept more than the drawing itself. That's lovely


I'd show you as evidence that I can't draw but it contains nudity so I can't.  It was an LGBT-positive work featuring an F/F couple.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I had Cherry in NL. She was one of the cooler villagers I had. I’d be tempted to have her but 1. She’s not a deer and 2. She’s not a woodland critter


I really like her as for uchi and her home improved a lot since NL. But she can't seem to kick out someone I want to get kicked out and she's even more stubborn that most I tried to move in that way


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 8, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> _Wowie thank you so much milky_


You're welcome  Don't you just feel so special


----------



## Seastar (Oct 8, 2020)

I have Cherry in both New Leaf and New Horizons right now lol


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'd show you as evidence that I can't draw but it contains nudity so I can't.  It was an LGBT-positive work featuring an F/F couple.


Now i definitely want to see  I'll share my queer naked art insta if you share yours?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'd show you as evidence that I can't draw but it contains nudity so I can't.  It was an LGBT-positive work featuring an F/F couple.


 Curse this family friendly site I want to see lesbian nude couple

	Post automatically merged: Oct 8, 2020



Seastar said:


> I have Cherry in both New Leaf and New Horizons right now lol


That's adorable.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> I really like her as for uchi and her home improved a lot since NL. But she can't seem to kick out someone I want to get kicked out and she's even more stubborn that most I tried to move in that way


Cherry was my starting uchi, she's so lovely and I'm definitely wanting her back in the future so I can get her proper house  Goodluck with her


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 8, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Now i definitely want to see  I'll share my queer naked art insta if you share yours?


YOU TOO?? I NEED TO SEE ARTT NOW


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Cherry was my starting uchi, she's so lovely and I'm definitely wanting her back in the future so I can get her proper house  Goodluck with her ☺


Thank you fren<3. Dunno why she's so stubborn, it's like my save suddenly put in some **** rng lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 8, 2020)

I really wish Tia would leave. She's kinda lame. I want Roisee


----------



## Seastar (Oct 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> That's adorable.


It is? Well, I also have Kiki in both of my New Leaf towns and also in New Horizons.
Also today is her birthday.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I really wish Tia would leave. She's kinda lame. I want Roisee


I recently invited Tia but even though I love tea I'm not sure if I'm bonding with her?


Seastar said:


> It is? Well, I also have Kiki in both of my New Leaf towns and also in New Horizons.
> Also today is her birthday.


Kiki is a top cutie  i love too many normal and lazy villagers


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2020)

Wasn't my classmate after all but they sure looked alike. Oh well.

also man now cherry wanted to kick timbra ... how abt no


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 8, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I recently invited Tia but even though I love tea I'm not sure if I'm bonding with her?
> 
> Kiki is a top cutie  i love too many normal and lazy villagers


Tia has a cool design but I can't seem to bond with her idky


----------



## Antonio (Oct 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> One of my favourite bands posted my artwork on their Instagram last night. It's been seen by over 600 people.


can we see that artwork


----------



## Chris (Oct 8, 2020)

Alek said:


> can we see that artwork ❤❤


Afraid not; contains nudity.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Afraid not; contains nudity.


Naughty Vris and you're an admin of this site? Sus ;^


----------



## Chris (Oct 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Naughty Vris and you're an admin of this site? Sus ;^


Despite rumours I've seen about us, being a TBT staff member does not mean you're some innocent goody two shoes.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Despite rumours I've seen about us, being a TBT staff member does not mean you're some innocent goody two shoes.


:^ You should be if you're going to set the example for the members of this site


----------



## Seastar (Oct 8, 2020)

It hurts to say this, but not everyone is all nice and innocent.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> :^ You should be if you're going to set the example for the members of this site


There's a whole lot of difference between being an example and being a person, but a lot of people can't separate the two anymore. I blame social media.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 8, 2020)

I think social media brings out a lot of the toxic people. I don't know why. It just does.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 8, 2020)

The human body isn't always inherently sexual
I think


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> The human body isn't always inherently sexual
> I think


Thisssss


----------



## Chris (Oct 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> :^ You should be if you're going to set the example for the members of this site


I'd like to think that I do set a good example on here. But naturally there's a side people here won't ever see unless they speak to me privately, just because it's not appropriate for TBT's PG-13 audience. I think @Mick  is the Dweller who knows me best. He can surely tell you that I'm much more of an ******* than I let on.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I think social media brings out a lot of the toxic people. I don't know why. It just does.


Oh yeah it does. Internet was better without it to be fair.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'd like to think that I do set a good example on here. But naturally there's a side people here won't ever see unless they speak to me privately, just because it's not appropriate for TBT's PG-13 audience. I think @Mick  is the Dweller who knows me best. He can surely tell you that I'm much more of an ******* than I let on.


:^ you are a good example ngl I did a few naughty things before getting on here so who am I to say be a good example

	Post automatically merged: Oct 8, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> The human body isn't always inherently sexual
> I think


True


----------



## Antonio (Oct 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Afraid not; contains nudity.


don't you got Discord though 

dm it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I think social media brings out a lot of the toxic people. I don't know why. It just does.


That's why I try to stay the same irl and online for the most part


----------



## Seastar (Oct 8, 2020)

Hmm... this talk about having a side nobody sees reminds me of my controversial opinions I _never_ _*ever*_ talk about. ACK.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> That's why I try to stay the same irl and online for the most part


Yeah, same. I mean granted I might be less arguing IRL unless someone really wants me to but yeah.

But yeah social media/tumblr etc sure brought out the most toxic members of any community tbf.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 8, 2020

Also yeah I'm definitely naughty


----------



## Seastar (Oct 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm... this talk about having a side nobody sees reminds me of my controversial opinions I _never_ _*ever*_ talk about. ACK.


And besides that, I think I mostly act like my normal self here...


----------



## Chris (Oct 8, 2020)

Rules are rules unfortunately. I'd love to share a piece I wrote last night, but other than it being inappropriate it's also semi-autobiographical so it'd certainly be TMI. Let's just say lockdown has gone on for_ far too long_, and I'll leave it at that.  



Milky star said:


> That's why I try to stay the same irl and online for the most part


Someone who knows me offline has read my posts on here and says that I'm the same - just censored to some degree.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> And besides that, I think I mostly act like my normal self here...



Acting like yourself online is fine.
But it becomes a problem when acting like yourself includes making mistakes (being a person) while you have quite the audience that thinks you're a role model or example (and can't make mistakes). That's one of the problems I see with social media: Mistakes from years past that are dug up when a certain example/role model/celebrity is a person and makes a mistake...


----------



## Seastar (Oct 8, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Acting like yourself online is fine.
> But it becomes a problem when acting like yourself includes making mistakes (being a person) while you have quite the audience that thinks you're a role model or example (and can't make mistakes). That's one of the problems I see with social media: Mistakes from years past that are dug up when a certain example/role model/celebrity is a person and makes a mistake...


Oh, well I'm just normally a nice person and not interested in mature content, so I guess that's how it works for me.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> That's one of the problems I see with social media: Mistakes from years past that are dug up when a certain example/role model/celebrity is a person and makes a mistake...


yep also why i hate this dig/cancel culture...


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> yep also why i hate this dig/cancel culture...


I mean, cancel culture is one of those things no sociologist has yet clearly defined. Its definition depends on who you ask about it, and will likely be colored by people's experiences with it so far. 
Cancel culture as I've seen it explained included ranges from things like 'oh, I personally don't eat there, because I got food-poisoning there once' to 'I heard a rumor no one ever confirmed but someone's aunt's uncle got food poisoning there once, so no one should ever eat there'...

I do dislike the thing where people dig up all the dirt they can find just to make a crappy situation worse, but I would be hesitant to label it cancel culture at this moment


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 8, 2020)

until I became too ill to consider a career anytime soon I really wanted to work in kid's media (storyboarding for cartoons specifically) but a lot of my personal work is more related to my experiences as a queer adult so I was never too sure of how to share content. One of the perks of being disabled is now I have too many barriers to getting work to worry about sharing my art anymore :') If only I had the energy to actually make art more often


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> I do dislike the thing where people dig up all the dirt they can find just to make a crappy situation worse, but I would be hesitant to label it cancel culture at this moment


I'd say a lot or they force like people to apologize for thing they did 30-40 years ago because youngsters doesn't know culture was different back then. I mean it's not like they drove over a hospital nurse or anything and ran away from it.

Or just when some can't read or see other sides (on some issues, I'm not saying you should agree with like racist/phobic views etc) but yeah sometime people just need to shut it man.
--

Anyway on a lighter note again, Cherry just hate me and I hate the villagers' rude dialogue when you lose card game or they just say no when u ask


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 8, 2020)

carpet smells like tv static


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> carpet smells like tv static


This sounds like a song name


----------



## Antonio (Oct 8, 2020)

@Vrisnem you have any forum suitable art that you are willing to share?


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 8, 2020)

(Not wanting to share art is completely valid though)


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2020)

WOOOO good news she finally kicked out judy!!
now for some


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> WOOOO good news she finally kicked out judy!!
> now for some


Good job!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> WOOOO good news she finally kicked out judy!!
> now for some


Judy haunts my hunts. I think she wants to infiltrate Evwirt.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Good job!


Thank you ❤

She was for sure the most stubborn camper I had to move in. Usually I got them in within a few but this literally took all day and it's 7.30 pm now 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 8, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Judy haunts my hunts. I think she wants to infiltrate Evwirt.


I like her but I don't need two snooty and Timbra is staying for sure


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Rules are rules unfortunately. I'd love to share a piece I wrote last night, but other than it being inappropriate it's also semi-autobiographical so it'd certainly be TMI. Let's just say lockdown has gone on for_ far too long_, and I'll leave it at that.
> 
> 
> Someone who knows me offline has read my posts on here and says that I'm the same - just censored to some degree.


VRIS STOP HOLDING OUT ON US

	Post automatically merged: Oct 8, 2020



sheilaa said:


> Yeah, same. I mean granted I might be less arguing IRL unless someone really wants me to but yeah.
> 
> But yeah social media/tumblr etc sure brought out the most toxic members of any community tbf.
> 
> ...


 I'm very naughty especially with my boyfriend Seàn,, but yeah I just stay about the same only I scream more and cuss more online


----------



## Antonio (Oct 8, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> (Not wanting to share art is completely valid though)


ofc ofc


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2020)

Also, gave Drago one of these soft serve hats, he look ridiculous xD


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Also, gave Drago one of these soft serve hats, he look ridiculous xD


Zucker looks amazing in a soft serve hat


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Zucker looks amazing in a soft serve hat


Lmao yeah can imagine food on food haha xD


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Lmao yeah can imagine food on food haha xD


He almost looks like a waffle cone with one (if you forget he’s takiyoki


----------



## Chris (Oct 8, 2020)

Alek said:


> @Vrisnem you have any forum suitable art that you are willing to share?



Does photography of pretty bath art count?



Spoiler










And on that note see you all later. I feel low about myself atm so time for a long soak in the tub.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> He almost looks like a waffle cone with one (if you forget he’s takiyoki


Yum 

that's amazing tho XD


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Does photography of pretty bath art count?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't even know halloween themed baths could be a thing  Hope it helps


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 8, 2020)

hello hello everyone i had to read a lot of pages

ive been thinking about something.. idk if my name, Abriana, really suites me that well.. i like my nickname Abri a lot more


----------



## Seastar (Oct 8, 2020)

I've usually preferred the names I use in games or online instead of my real name...


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I've usually preferred the names I use in games or online instead of my real name...


Josuke gave me that nickname so that might be why it's so special to me idk


----------



## Seastar (Oct 8, 2020)

Ah, the awkwardness of one of those fake names being that of a Pokemon. I can't even escape that one now.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Ah, the awkwardness of one of those fake names being that of a Pokemon. I can't even escape that one now.


Jirachi?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 8, 2020)

Meraki said:


> Jirachi?


Yeah... I'm still attached to it so oops.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 8, 2020)

playing around with names if fun and a valid part of working out who u r

	Post automatically merged: Oct 8, 2020

My partner makes such tasty food and I got a crush on him


----------



## Antonio (Oct 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Does photography of pretty bath art count?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A pretty bath do count!!!!!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 8, 2020)

I made a burger with grilled onions and its delicious. I’ve gotta grill onions more often lol


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I made a burger with grilled onions and its delicious. I’ve gotta grill onions more often lol


Yessss


----------



## Seastar (Oct 8, 2020)

Hmm, well then I've gone through these names lol
Jirachi
Wishy
Kirby/Kirbyfan
Ribbon/Adeleine
Seastar
Aaaand now I'm thinking I like the name Ruby too... It may end up being the next alt character I make in New Horizons lol


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 8, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> playing around with names if fun and a valid part of working out who u r
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 8, 2020
> 
> My partner makes such tasty food and I got a crush on him


yea,, idk I just prefer Abri over anything
i don't like being called Abriana that much


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 8, 2020)

Speaking of onions the weirdest traffic jam I was stuck in was caused by a truck spilling onions on the interstate (I don’t think any car was damaged it was literally just bags of onions on the road and loose onions rolling around/being run over). It made everyone in the car laugh when we saw the cause of the jam!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 8, 2020)

pain


----------



## Antonio (Oct 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I made a burger with grilled onions and its delicious. I’ve gotta grill onions more often lol


grilled onions are absolutely the best


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Does photography of pretty bath art count?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's in the water? Or does it come out of the tap looking all cursed like that?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 8, 2020)

I did some backreading that I really shouldn't have...
How am I going to sleep now?


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I did some backreading that I really shouldn't have...
> How am I going to sleep now?


Huh?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 8, 2020)

Meraki said:


> Huh?


Just me overthinking again.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 8, 2020)

I'm so sleepy blegh can someone trade me a functioning body


----------



## Seastar (Oct 8, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I'm so sleepy blegh can someone trade me a functioning body


Not me. I'm supposed to be asleep right now due to what time I woke up.
Also ahahaha, can I just not be a human anymore? Pfft, I wish.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 8, 2020)

No-one replied to my art pricing thread (except my friends just trying to support me) ;;


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 8, 2020)

Meraki said:


> No-one replied to my art pricing thread (except my friends just trying to support me) ;;


Whah cute art though!


Seastar said:


> Not me. I'm supposed to be asleep right now due to what time I woke up.
> Also ahahaha, can I just not be a human anymore? Pfft, I wish.


do u know the song imposter syndrome by Sidney Gish? It's these feels.


----------



## Antonio (Oct 8, 2020)

I'm embracing my inner darkness in-game


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Not me. I'm supposed to be asleep right now due to what time I woke up.
> Also ahahaha, can I just not be a human anymore? Pfft, I wish.


What would you want to be instead?


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 8, 2020)

I'm basically a cat with how much I sleep, my mood swings and my wish to be petted and adored but only on my terms. Except I have to pay rent and apply for benefits.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 8, 2020



Alek said:


> I'm embracing my inner darkness in-game


I'm enjoying this look/interior design


----------



## Antonio (Oct 8, 2020)

Made this little standie aswell


----------



## Chris (Oct 8, 2020)

Meraki said:


> hello hello everyone i had to read a lot of pages
> 
> ive been thinking about something.. idk if my name, Abriana, really suites me that well.. i like my nickname Abri a lot more



If you're not comfortable with your name then you can simply stop using it. I only ever use my legal name on official paperwork. I haven't introduced myself by it in a good fifteen years now. 



ReeBear said:


> I didn't even know halloween themed baths could be a thing  Hope it helps





Alek said:


> A pretty bath do count!!!!!





Tinkeringbell said:


> What's in the water? Or does it come out of the tap looking all cursed like that?


I have a very slight obsession with skincare and bath products. Okay, _more_ than slight. As in I once seriously considered switching from biomedical science to the cosmetic sciences I am that fascinated by it. I've been saying for a good year+ now that I should start an Instagram account of bath art photography.  

That particular bath bomb was called Black Rose by Lush. It was discontinued earlier this year. 


Spoiler: I wonder why?








When you have issues with the nerves and tendons in your hands, spending 20 minutes scrubbing a bath tub is not a good thing. It also stained my skin.  Glad I didn't wash my hair in it. I have white hair that sucks up any pigment put near it. I can't even leave shampoo on my hair too long otherwise it takes on the colour.


----------



## Antonio (Oct 8, 2020)

That poor bath tub


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> That particular bath bomb was called Black Rose by Lush. It was discontinued earlier this year.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I wonder why?
> ...



Oh no ;-; that’s not the fun kinda surprise, Lush


----------



## Chris (Oct 8, 2020)

Alek said:


> That poor bath tub


It's spotless now! Although I now have pain spreading from my hands, all the way up through my arm, to my neck and shoulder.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It's spotless now! Although I now have pain spreading from my hands, all the way up through my arm, to my neck and shoulder.


This calls for another bath  (or maybe an ice pack?)


----------



## Antonio (Oct 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It's spotless now! Although I now have pain spreading from my hands, all the way up through my arm, to my neck and shoulder.


You should probably take another bath


----------



## Chris (Oct 8, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> This calls for another bath  (or maybe an ice pack?)





Alek said:


> You should probably take another bath


I seriously considered a shower after cleaning the bath.  I probably still have black marks on me but that can wait until tomorrow. Thankfully my bedsheets are black. 

I also managed to drop my facial oil on the bathroom floor and went to go replace it and oh look that's been discontinued too. Slightly annoyed but at the same time excited I have an excuse to shop.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> If you're not comfortable with your name then you can simply stop using it. I only ever use my legal name on official paperwork. I haven't introduced myself by it in a good fifteen years now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love Lush bathbombs! I usually take the twilight ones though, they have almost no glitter  Lush does have some really nice shampoo bars to clean your hair as well 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 8, 2020

And I just read about the pain.. hope that gets better soon!


----------



## Chris (Oct 8, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> I love Lush bathbombs! I usually take the twilight ones though, they have almost no glitter  Lush does have some really nice shampoo bars to clean your hair as well
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 8, 2020
> 
> And I just read about the pain.. hope that gets better soon!



Lush products are my greatest weakness. Only upside to lockdown is I don't physically walk past the store everyday anymore so less tempted to spend money there. I walked with my friend each day and he eventually stopped asking, "do you want to look in Lush?" and instead would just walk straight into the store without asking if I wanted to go in.  While it has been beneficial for my wallet, admittedly I did cave and make two orders close together this week and last because of the Halloween and Christmas launches. 



Spoiler: Latest purchases.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Lush products are my greatest weakness. Only upside to lockdown is I don't physically walk past the store everyday anymore so less tempted to spend money there. I walked with my friend each day and he eventually stopped asking, "do you want to look in Lush?" and instead would just walk straight into the store without asking if I wanted to go in.  While it has been beneficial for my wallet, admittedly I did cave and make two orders close together this week and last because of the Halloween and Christmas launches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to go there only a few times a year, but then I'd buy six to eight bath bombs at a time .. when lockdown and wfh started, I no longer have to go to an office in a city with a Lush store. It's really tempting to just keep ordering stuff online, but I promised myself not to do so before Christmas...

	Post automatically merged: Oct 8, 2020

Is that a hippo shaped one? I need that one.


----------



## Chris (Oct 8, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> I used to go there only a few times a year, but then I'd buy six to eight bath bombs at a time .. when lockdown and wfh started, I no longer have to go to an office in a city with a Lush store. It's really tempting to just keep ordering stuff online, but I promised myself not to do so before Christmas...
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 8, 2020
> 
> Is that a hippo shaped one? I need that one.


Cave. Cave Cave. 

Yes! That's I Want A Hippopotamus For Christmas. I'm not convinced I'm going to like that one after smelling it - very strong/sweet.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Cave. Cave Cave.
> 
> Yes! That's I Want A Hippopotamus For Christmas. I'm not convinced I'm going to like that one after smelling it - very strong/sweet.


How could you post a link! Now I'll surely cave.... That one does look good, I like sweet and fruity scents


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 8, 2020)

I’m taking a break after hunting balloons/cherry blossom petals/clams: I’ve got over 200 petals as of writing and I’m getting pretty set for the fishing tourney (I’m not sure how much I’ll be able to participate if our plans are able to go through: we might be going to an apple orchard on Saturday! If it’s an all-day thing I might be a bad wild child and TT a day back on Sunday lol)


----------



## Chris (Oct 8, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> How could you post a link! Now I'll surely cave.... That one does look good, I like sweet and fruity scents



Treat yourself! 

I'm the opposite. Cedarwood, pepper, patchouli, clove, thyme, and cinnamon are the ingredients I look for. I tend to spend way too much money around Halloween, Christmas, and Fathers Day.  Then just to completely go against all that I absolutely love Rose Jam.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 8, 2020)

oh no I really want delicious lush products now  I don't even have a bath in my current flat though :')


----------



## Chris (Oct 8, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> oh no I really want delicious lush products now  I don't even have a bath in my current flat though :')


They have a fantastic shower range and general body, hair, and skincare products.


----------



## Antonio (Oct 8, 2020)

That moment your dorm doesn't have a bath


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 8, 2020)

Do this person is getting a button eye yes


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 8, 2020)

Alek said:


> That moment your dorm doesn't have a bath


Haha my bedroom is my dorm room. So much so I'm getting a mini fridge for it.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 8, 2020)

bruh I miss @Ametsa Izarra ;;


----------



## Clock (Oct 8, 2020)

I have a big school test in 2 weeks........


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 8, 2020)

IDK why but I watch Roblox stuff despite not playing it lol


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> IDK why but I watch Roblox stuff despite not playing it lol



Who do you watch?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 8, 2020)

Lavamaize said:


> Who do you watch?


A bunch of channels but lately Remainings


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> A bunch of channels but lately Remainings


Ooh, I like his videos. Haven't watched him in a while, though.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 8, 2020)

I love when techology just stops and I lose all my work for assignment that's due in less than 2 hours.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 8, 2020)

hey guys
how are yall doing tonight?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 8, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> hey guys
> how are yall doing tonight?


Turns out that Evwirt’s cherry blossoms flare up my allergies but otherwise I’m cool


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 8, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> hey guys
> how are yall doing tonight?


Yeah so I have three pages of Paraphrasing direct quoting and siting to due in less than two hours. Just three pages to do. We haven't even done the outlines yet but the essay is due next week. s o in shott hukjjjjjj


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 8, 2020)

glad to hear you're at least doing decent.

personally i-
_dont wan't to talk about it i'm not in the mood for more tears_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 8, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> glad to hear you're at least doing decent.
> 
> personally i-
> _dont wan't to talk about it i'm not in the mood for more tears_


oh no i  wanna cry so babdly that's just 1/16 of my problems


----------



## Clock (Oct 8, 2020)

I'm trying to study, but i got distracted


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 8, 2020)

I'm happy but sad at the same time
I just had a very nice time calling my best friend and that made me very happy ^^

But I also miss Ametsa a lot, she's been gone literally all day


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 9, 2020)

_My tool of choice._


----------



## Seastar (Oct 9, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> do u know the song imposter syndrome by Sidney Gish? It's these feels.


I don't think so? I'm usually lost when it comes to music.


Tinkeringbell said:


> What would you want to be instead?


Well, uh... an Inkling.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 9, 2020)

I’ve got to go to bed soon, I’ll see y’all in the morning!


----------



## Chris (Oct 9, 2020)

Woke-up to a text inviting me on a run. Not only did I sleep through said run and they are already home now, but I was awake half the night due to nightmares, acid reflux, and heartburn. Joy of joys. Should be productive, but instead think I might just play video games until a meeting with my supervisor later.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 9, 2020)

It's Friday. That always is enough to make me feel unproductive. Just a few more hours to go though! With the 'late' evenings I made this week I can stop an hour or so early today


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 9, 2020)

Got a chibi commission and some colouring in sheets to work on today >: 0 Gonna get it done early so I can go hang out with Sherb who just moved onto Gont 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 9, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> Woke-up to a text inviting me on a run. Not only did I sleep through said run and they are already home now, but I was awake half the night due to nightmares, acid reflux, and heartburn. Joy of joys. Should be productive, but instead think I might just play video games until a meeting with my supervisor later.


Maybe try doing a pomodoro or two to make the productivity feel less daunting? And have comfy video game breaks too ofc


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 9, 2020)

I'm expecting some shooting stars and Celeste tonight, and I should prepare an easy path from the plaza to the beach so I can get to my fishing spot quickly tomorrow. But other than that, there's not really much to do in my game today, I have CJ as a NPC visitor the day before the fishing tourney. That kinda sucks...


----------



## Chris (Oct 9, 2020)

Good luck with the art, @ReeBear!  

I think my "productivity" today is going to have to be limited to reading/research. Managed to trigger a CTS flare-up cleaning my bathtub last night. I knew cleaning was bad for me.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Good luck with the art, @ReeBear!
> 
> I think my "productivity" today is going to have to be limited to reading/research. Managed to trigger a CTS flare-up cleaning my bathtub last night. I knew cleaning was bad for me.


Ouch ;; take care & hope you get better soon!


----------



## Chris (Oct 9, 2020)

Luckily it's almost the weekend so can rest it without falling behind. 

I'm just having one of those weeks where everything that can go wrong will go wrong.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm just having one of those weeks where everything that can go wrong will go wrong.


Big mood. If it weren't for tomorrow when I'll be seeing some friends that'd be my week tbf.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 9, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Luckily it's almost the weekend so can rest it without falling behind.
> 
> I'm just having one of those weeks where everything that can go wrong will go wrong.


I wouldn't say everything went wrong, but there definitely were a few major things here as well. You're not alone, you can do this! Weekend would be great


----------



## Chris (Oct 9, 2020)

Currently dreading meeting. Brain fog. I was hoping that I might look better than I feel, but checking my webcam nope I look like **** haha.



Spoiler: ZombieChris









Get through this then can collapse facedown on the carpet for a few hours. I'll quit complaining now. 

How is everyone else today?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 9, 2020)

Just woke up! I’ve gotta finish up a quiz, watch some vids and do some assignments today but I usually wait a couple hours before I do that.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 9, 2020)

I'm ready for weekend. Just survived a quick shopping trip, figured out some major production issues were due to a patch not being migrated when switching servers (easy fix but took me two days to find the issue) so now I get to write an angry e-mail to whoever did not do that and I guess then I'll pretend to be working on figuring another low priority issue for a half an hour while secretly daydreaming about weekend.


----------



## Chris (Oct 9, 2020)

I am done for the week.  
Somehow feeling better after a bit of social contact and caffeine haha. Wheeeee. 

That does not sound like fun @Tinkeringbell. Tell them off!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Currently dreading meeting. Brain fog. I was hoping that I might look better than I feel, but checking my webcam nope I look like **** haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww that's cute tho <3

I'm doing alright at least I won't have to bother with job applications during the weekend  

Hopefully getting some wine later too


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 9, 2020)

Apparently it’s UW’s birthday


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 9, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I am done for the week.
> Somehow feeling better after a bit of social contact and caffeine haha. Wheeeee.
> 
> That does not sound like fun @Tinkeringbell. Tell them off!


Done. I'm having weekend too now


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 9, 2020)

Finished the commission  Might try to do a bit more art productive while I’m in a good space before returning to acnh ~ 

Vris, do ice packs/frozen peas help at all for you? CTS is no fun  And yay we getting to the weekend!!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 9, 2020



Spoiler: In case anyone wants to see: 



spooky commission


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 9, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Finished the commission  Might try to do a bit more art productive while I’m in a good space before returning to acnh ~
> 
> Vris, do ice packs/frozen peas help at all for you? CTS is no fun  And yay we getting to the weekend!!
> 
> ...


Oh wow so good,, :0


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 9, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh wow so good,, :0


Thank you


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 9, 2020)

Yo like what if I lose my right ring finger..can I still play video games?


----------



## Chris (Oct 9, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Finished the commission  Might try to do a bit more art productive while I’m in a good space before returning to acnh ~
> 
> Vris, do ice packs/frozen peas help at all for you? CTS is no fun  And yay we getting to the weekend!!
> 
> ...


I tend to opt for heat over ice. 
Love the spooky drawing!  




Milky star said:


> Yo like what if I lose my right ring finger..can I still play video games?


Absolutely! There are video games out there that allow remapping the controls for improved accessibility. There are also controllers that are designed with accessibility in mind. 

When my hand is bad (like now) I opt for games that I can configure to play mostly right-handed or require minimum usage of my left hand.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2020)

Cheers, where my drinking buds at


----------



## Seastar (Oct 9, 2020)

I don't drink. I decided I never would when I was younger and I am sticking to that decision.


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 9, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Finished the commission  Might try to do a bit more art productive while I’m in a good space before returning to acnh ~
> 
> Vris, do ice packs/frozen peas help at all for you? CTS is no fun  And yay we getting to the weekend!!
> 
> ...


Wow couldn’t read and run as drawing absolutely amazing  I am so in awe of artistic talent. Runs in my family but my sister inherited it and not me 

@Vrisnem if heat helps an old fashioned hot water bottle? (Now I am sounding like a mum )


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't drink. I decided I never would when I was younger and I am sticking to that decision.


Perfectly fine


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 9, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Cheers, where my drinking buds at


Drinking bud here  just have to get responsibilities sorted before I can chill


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2020)

Roxxy said:


> Drinking bud here  just have to get responsibilities sorted before I can chill


Eyy cheers mate  Sure!


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't drink. I decided I never would when I was younger and I am sticking to that decision.


Young people are so responsible  I admire my nephews and son not drinking. I’m old and a bad influence


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't drink. I decided I never would when I was younger and I am sticking to that decision.


Me too


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 9, 2020)

wine kinda tastes good ngl


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 9, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I tend to opt for heat over ice.
> Love the spooky drawing!
> 
> 
> ...


Oh okie cool cuz uh my finger is horribly infected since I didn't take care of a hang nail and now it hurts so badlly

	Post automatically merged: Oct 9, 2020

*button eyes are cool I'mma make an oc with button eyes*


----------



## Chris (Oct 9, 2020)

Roxxy said:


> @Vrisnem if heat helps an old fashioned hot water bottle? (Now I am sounding like a mum )


My shoulder is the worst at the moment, so I'm propped up in bed with one of those microwavable toys (a minion!!  ) awkwardly jammed between me and the cushion:


Spoiler











Milky star said:


> Oh okie cool cuz uh my finger is horribly infected since I didn't take care of a hang nail and now it hurts so badlly


Yikes! Hope it clears up quick.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 9, 2020)

I know my dad has never drank and while my mom did in moderation before I was born I’ve never seen her drink. As such, we’ve all never even thought of drinking (we do use wine for cooking, however).


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 9, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> My shoulder is the worst at the moment, so I'm propped up in bed with one of those microwavable toys (a minion!!  ) awkwardly jammed between me and the cushion:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Aww I want a minion hit water bottle  cute as it is it’s not big enough to cover your whole shoulder. Had severe back pain and only thing helped was heat rub. Boss kindly told me I smelled like a footie locker room


----------



## Seastar (Oct 9, 2020)

I'd say I'm very different from my parents... Maybe that's why they don't understand me sometimes.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 9, 2020)

I actually did everything on my to do list today, who even am I 
*offers round soft drinks and fruit juices to the other babs* Alcohol makes me so ill but I have v poor self control if my partner makes cocktails ;-;

	Post automatically merged: Oct 9, 2020



Milky star said:


> Oh okie cool cuz uh my finger is horribly infected since I didn't take care of a hang nail and now it hurts so badlly
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 9, 2020
> 
> *button eyes are cool I'mma make an oc with button eyes*


Button eye OC! Do itttt!


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'd say I'm very different from my parents... Maybe that's why they don't understand me sometimes.


Parents are v different from our kids. I learn from mine and feel v blessed. Stops me being an old fogie  do Americans know what a fogie  is


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 9, 2020)

Partner is making tea and it smells so good and I am all squishy and excited 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 9, 2020

(I am 90% lazy villager/10% normal villager)


----------



## Chris (Oct 9, 2020)

Roxxy said:


> Aww I want a minion hit water bottle  cute as it is it’s not big enough to cover your whole shoulder. Had severe back pain and only thing helped was heat rub. Boss kindly told me I smelled like a footie locker room



It covers the part that aches! And thankfully tilts me towards the TV easing the neck strain. 

How charming!


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 9, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Partner is making tea and it smells so good and I am all squishy and excited
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 9, 2020
> 
> (I am 90% lazy villager/10% normal villager)


 u have someone who cooks 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 9, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> It covers the part that aches! And thankfully tilts me towards the TV easing the neck strain.
> 
> How charming!


As long as it helps. Yeah, he’s a sweetheart but as the only woman working with a team of men it’s not as insulting as it seems


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 9, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> My shoulder is the worst at the moment, so I'm propped up in bed with one of those microwavable toys (a minion!!  ) awkwardly jammed between me and the cushion:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I hope so too. I hate to get septis or whatever or lose a finger. I should have told my mom sooner but I'm a prideful idiot who thinks I'll be okay


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 9, 2020)

Don't mind me just stalking my boyfriend's location :^


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 9, 2020)

Okay, 5 hours later I’ve completed not only today’s work but enough homework to cover tomorrow so I should be set!


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 9, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Don't mind me just stalking my boyfriend's location :^


creepy


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 9, 2020)

Meraki said:


> creepy


He has a very cute little house  I'm so happy he gave me his location 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 9, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Okay, 5 hours later I’ve completed not only today’s work but enough homework to cover tomorrow so I should be set!


Meanwhile all I've done is work just making burritos


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Okay, 5 hours later I’ve completed not only today’s work but enough homework to cover tomorrow so I should be set!


Congrats 

meanwhile collecting nanners in aqw...


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 9, 2020)

I'm sad


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 9, 2020)

Meraki said:


> I'm sad


I'm a crazy stalker. Anyways what's wrong?


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 9, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm a crazy stalker. Anyways what's wrong?


@Ametsa Izarra can't be online as much anymore and I'm scared she's gonna end up disappearing forever and I'm really scared and I don't want her to disappear


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 9, 2020)

Meraki said:


> @Ametsa Izarra can't be online as much anymore and I'm scared she's gonna end up disappearing forever and I'm really scared and I don't want her to disappear


*WHAT!? WHY DIDN'T ANYONE TELL ME SOONER!?*


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 9, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *WHAT!? WHY DIDN'T ANYONE TELL ME SOONER!?*


I don't know???

	Post automatically merged: Oct 9, 2020


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 9, 2020)

;-;

	Post automatically merged: Oct 9, 2020

Ack I'm sad now Juli isn't here and Seàn is getting chemo for respiratory canner


----------



## Seastar (Oct 9, 2020)

I'm just over here wondering why I'm still awake...


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm just over here wondering why I'm still awake...


Oh, I know that one! It's because you're not sleeping


----------



## Seastar (Oct 9, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Oh, I know that one! It's because you're not sleeping


Is this one of those dad jokes?


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Is this one of those dad jokes?


I hope not! I'm female


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 9, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> I hope not! I'm female ☺


my aunt makes dad jokes, anyone can do it :')


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 9, 2020)

Meraki said:


> my aunt makes dad jokes, anyone can do it :')


Ah okay, in that case  I think it is yeah. Or it's @Mick s bad influence rubbing off on me


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 9, 2020)

nvm


----------



## Chris (Oct 9, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Ah okay, in that case  I think it is yeah. Or it's @Mick s bad influence rubbing off on me


But he actually is funny.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 9, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Ah okay, in that case  I think it is yeah. Or it's @Mick s bad influence rubbing off on me


That’s what happens when you’re related to a wild child


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 9, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> But he actually is funny.


Which means I'm only a weak substitute whenever he rubs off on me. That's a bad influence


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 9, 2020)

You know what’s really good? Heirloom tomatoes. I can tear through them lol


----------



## Seastar (Oct 9, 2020)

Speaking of tomatoes, I just got a tomato duck.


Spoiler


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Speaking of tomatoes, I just got a tomato duck.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


That last picture is so cute


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2020)

aww ketchup is adorbs. fun fact i can't stand fresh tomatoes irl because juice vesicles' consistence is like chewing on throat mucus


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Speaking of tomatoes, I just got a tomato duck.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Ketchup is one of the best peppies. If Audie didn’t exist she might’ve been my favorite peppy lol


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2020)

also managed to trim some hair now eventually, one of the below layers were starting to grow weird so trimmed it down so it doesn't stick out. man short hair is such a hassle growing out XD

i'd love to have even shorter á la vris but i'm having this really thicc eastern hair that grows like a sea urchin so yep..


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 9, 2020)

My finger hu rts


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2020)

Milky star said:


> My finger hu rts


ouch  what happened?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 9, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> ouch  what happened?


That stupid infected hang nail I have just hurts so much I rather be giving birth. At least that pain isn't useless pain


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2020)

Milky star said:


> That stupid infected hang nail I have just hurts so much I rather be giving birth. At least that pain isn't useless pain


 hope it gets better soon!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 9, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> hope it gets better soon!


I hope so too.. luckily my mom has medicine for it. One of the reasons why I'm not ready to move out she's such a good nurse


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I hope so too.. luckily my mom has medicine for it. One of the reasons why I'm not ready to move out she's such a good nurse


Awww that's really sweet of her though <3

yeah nail pains are always large butt pains.. i get ingrown toenails way too easy ;;


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 9, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Awww that's really sweet of her though <3
> 
> yeah nail pains are always large butt pains.. i get ingrown toenails way too easy ;;


My mom is like the best,, and yes nails are awfully painful for something so small ;;


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 9, 2020)

_Today is Squidward's birthday_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 9, 2020)

SQUIDWARD YES


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2020)

hbd squidward!


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 9, 2020)

Bruh I've been waiting for an excuse to use a Squidward pfp


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 9, 2020)

Ohhhh, we're halfway the-re. Oh-oh, Squidward on a cha-ir.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 9, 2020)

Oh boy, a squid birthday?


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh boy, a squid birthday?


he's an octopus


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 9, 2020)

*Time to fry squidward into calamari owo*


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 9, 2020)

Ohhhhh calamari ;w;


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 9, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Ohhhhh calamari ;w;


It's yummy


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 9, 2020)

Partner put on a horror film that was too heavy even for me  Needed some soft acnh time to feel calm again.
Also now I'm craving calamari gdi.


----------



## Chris (Oct 9, 2020)

I heard food. Hello.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 9, 2020)

Meraki said:


> he's an octopus


Ah yes, I was suspicious of that all along.


Milky star said:


> *Time to fry squidward into calamari owo*


*What are you doing?!*


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 9, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Time to fry squidward into calamari owo*


_*Don't you ****ing dare I love Squidward*_


----------



## Chris (Oct 9, 2020)

Tone down the language please.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 9, 2020)

Squidward is a v heated topic

	Post automatically merged: Oct 9, 2020

Found Marina and Beau having a picnic at 11pm, sweet babies  (also no threats of eating Marina please ;-; )


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 9, 2020)

*SQUIDWARD MUST BE SACRIFICED TO VRIS OUR TBT LORD AND SAVIOR AND FOR MY CALAMARI CRAVING*


----------



## Chris (Oct 9, 2020)

If it means I don't need to cook tomorrow night then I approve.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 9, 2020)

*YES LETS SACRIFICE HIM *


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 9, 2020)

Honestly if the choice came to Squidward or calamari, I'm gonna go with the food option


----------



## Seastar (Oct 9, 2020)

How about we don't cook the sentient sea creature?


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 9, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *SQUIDWARD MUST BE SACRIFICED TO VRIS OUR TBT LORD AND SAVIOR AND FOR MY CALAMARI CRAVING*


N O


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 9, 2020)

Beau just told me you don't sell your friends, it's super uncool. I wonder if he knows I bought him with TBT


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> How about we don't cook the sentient sea creature?


PLEASE


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 9, 2020)

I just want calamari


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 9, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> If it means I don't need to cook tomorrow night then I approve.


NOOOO


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 9, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Beau just told me you don't sell your friends, it's super uncool. I wonder if he knows I bought him with TBT


Oh crap


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 9, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I just want calamari


BUT HE'S AN OCTOPUS NOT A SQ UI D


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 9, 2020)

Meraki said:


> NOOOO


Nvm :^


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> How about we don't cook the sentient sea creature?


.....now I feel bad for theoretically wanting to eat Squidward on his birthday.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 9, 2020)

ITS HIS BIRTHDAY DONT EAT HIM ON HIS BIRTHDAY TF

	Post automatically merged: Oct 9, 2020



ReeBear said:


> .....now I feel bad for theoretically wanting to eat Squidward on his birthday.


EXACTLY


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 9, 2020)

Meraki said:


> BUT HE'S AN OCTOPUS NOT A SQ UI D


Wh

	Post automatically merged: Oct 9, 2020



Meraki said:


> ITS HIS BIRTHDAY DONT EAT HIM ON HIS BIRTHDAY TF
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 9, 2020
> 
> ...


So tommorow?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 9, 2020)

Heh... heheh... I should go to sleep before everyone starts talking about eating Callie.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Heh... heheh... I should go to sleep before everyone starts talking about eating Callie.


You mean callimari

	Post automatically merged: Oct 9, 2020

(I'm ashamed of myself, I'm sorry)


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Heh... heheh... I should go to sleep before everyone starts talking about eating Callie.


*owO*


----------



## Seastar (Oct 9, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> You mean callimari


Callie Marie
Calamari
...Yeah I guess.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 9, 2020)

I'm so hungry.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 9, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Wh
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 9, 2020
> 
> ...


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 9, 2020)

In the UK it's only 32 minute until the 10th, so then


----------



## Seastar (Oct 9, 2020)

This would feel worse if I was still roleplaying right now


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 9, 2020)

Meraki said:


> View attachment 326035


That don't add up


----------



## Seastar (Oct 9, 2020)

Milky star said:


> That don't add up


He looks like an octopus to me. I guess he was named wrong.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 9, 2020)

Milky star said:


> That don't add up


he's an octopus, I think the creator just thought Squidward sounds better than "octoward"

	Post automatically merged: Oct 9, 2020



Seastar said:


> He looks like an octopus to me. I guess he was named wrong.


_would you rather Octoward_


----------



## Seastar (Oct 9, 2020)

Meraki said:


> _would you rather Octoward_


Lol that sounds terrible


----------



## Chris (Oct 9, 2020)

Meraki said:


> BUT HE'S AN OCTOPUS NOT A SQ UI D


I prefer octopus to squid personally. Deep fry anything and I'll eat it.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 9, 2020)

I go out for a bit and I come back to this...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 9, 2020)

HE SHOULD HAVE JUST BEEN A SQUID


----------



## Seastar (Oct 9, 2020)

Well uh...
hahaha...
I will go to bed now before I start claiming to be a squid/octopus and then get eaten.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 9, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I prefer octopus to squid personally. Deep fry anything and I'll eat it.


please eat a normal octopus not Squidward he's tortured enough


Your Local Wild Child said:


> I go out for a bit and I come back to this...


tell them nOT TO EAT SQUIDWARD


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 9, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I prefer octopus to squid personally. Deep fry anything and I'll eat it.


A restaurant in the states that we love had calamari that came with this spicy sauce that was amazing! They replaced it with chicken bites that are good but just aren’t the same.

IDK if I’ve tried octopus yet (some calamari plates looked like they had tiny octopi but I’m not sure about it).


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Well uh...
> hahaha...
> I will go to bed now before I start claiming to be a squid/octopus and then get eaten.


**EATS YOU AND YOUR BED* SCRUMPTIOUS*


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 9, 2020)

Milky star said:


> HE SHOULD HAVE JUST BEEN A SQUID


9WWHVWWIWJWB OCTOPUS

	Post automatically merged: Oct 9, 2020



Milky star said:


> **EATS YOU AND YOUR BED* SCRUMPTIOUS*


WHAT


----------



## Seastar (Oct 9, 2020)

Milky star said:


> **EATS YOU AND YOUR BED* SCRUMPTIOUS*


I'm not a-
No. Just no.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 9, 2020)

*OWO*

	Post automatically merged: Oct 9, 2020



Seastar said:


> I'm not a-
> No. Just no.


Yes :^


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 9, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *OWO*


MI LK Y


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 9, 2020)

Meraki said:


> MI LK Y


Yes?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 9, 2020)

I'll just pretend I didn't read that.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 9, 2020)

Meraki said:


> he's an octopus, I think the creator just thought Squidward sounds better than "octoward"
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 9, 2020
> 
> ...


He's called octo in Dutch


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 9, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yes?


why are you insane


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 9, 2020)

Meraki said:


> why are you insane


*Autistic and idk God I guess


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 9, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> He's called octo in Dutch


"I'm octo, I'm octo octo octo" doesn't hit the same as "I'm Squidward, I'm Squidward Squidward Squidward"


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 9, 2020)

Calamari is very good but idk about eating a creature that had human sentience.

Also, aren't octolings technically inklings?


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 9, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Autistic and idk God I guess


Seastar is autistic and not insane


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 9, 2020)

Meraki said:


> Seastar is autistic and not insane


She can keep hers in check. I just scream 25/8


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 9, 2020)

Milky star said:


> She can keep hers in check. I just scream 25/8


fair ig

	Post automatically merged: Oct 9, 2020

Did you even get diagnosed tho?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 9, 2020)

Meraki said:


> fair ig
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 9, 2020
> 
> Did you even get diagnosed tho?


Well you see I tried to but because I couldn't focus long enough on the simple task given I accidentally failed the autism test


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 9, 2020)

Meraki said:


> "I'm octo, I'm octo octo octo" doesn't hit the same as "I'm Squidward, I'm Squidward Squidward Squidward"


It has the same amount of syllables. Dutch doesn't contract I and am, so it's ik ben octo, which does have the same ring to it


----------



## Rosie977 (Oct 9, 2020)

Do I smell calamari?


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 9, 2020)

Now I'm hungry too...at almost 1am.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Did I smell calamari?


*Yes*


----------



## Seastar (Oct 9, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Also, aren't octolings technically inklings?


They don't really seem that much different plus I wonder why there are octopus that aren't octolings. Like Octavio, for example.


Milky star said:


> She can keep hers in check. I just scream 25/8


I don't know... I still don't feel like an adult and I'm starting to think it's the autism.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 9, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> It has the same amount of syllables. Dutch doesn't contract I and am, so it's ik ben octo, which does have the same ring to it


hmmmm fair


----------



## Rosie977 (Oct 9, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Yes*


Yay I'll prepare the fryer


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> They don't really seem that much different plus I wonder why there are octopus that aren't octolings. Like Octavio, for example.
> 
> I don't know... I still don't feel like an adult and I'm starting to think it's the autism.


I know I'm not adult material wtf is adult material?


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> They don't really seem that much different plus I wonder why there are octopus that aren't octolings. Like Octavio, for example.
> 
> I don't know... I still don't feel like an adult and I'm starting to think it's the autism.


Being an adult isn't a feeling you experience yourself  it's only a feeling others have about you!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Yay I'll prepare the fryer


*YAY*


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Yay I'll prepare the fryer


NO DON'T EAT SQUIDWARD ITS HIS BIRTHDAY

	Post automatically merged: Oct 9, 2020



Milky star said:


> *YAY*


NOOOO


----------



## Seastar (Oct 9, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Being an adult isn't a feeling you experience yourself  it's only a feeling others have about you!


Then I've obviously failed in that.


----------



## Rosie977 (Oct 9, 2020)

Meraki said:


> NO DON'T EAT SQUIDWARD ITS HIS BIRTHDAY
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 9, 2020
> 
> ...


HAHA SQUIDN'T GO SIZZLE SIZZLE

don't worry I'll plan it right so he frys as the date changes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 9, 2020)

Cut off one of Squidward's tentacles. Put it in his cake. Happy birthday.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Then I've obviously failed in that.


That's not necessarily bad... Either you learn from failing or you discovered eternal youth


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> HAHA SQUIDN'T GO SIZZLE SIZZLE
> 
> don't worry I'll plan it right so he frys right after the date changes


NO
EAT A NORMAL OCTOPUS


----------



## Rosie977 (Oct 9, 2020)

Meraki said:


> NO
> EAT A NORMAL OCTOPUS


There's nothing more normal and fresh then right out of the ocean


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 9, 2020)

How about pickles? Pickles are good and don't require mutilating squidward


----------



## Seastar (Oct 9, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> That's not necessarily bad... Either you learn from failing or you discovered eternal youth


I'm very certain this lifestyle I have right now will not be eternal...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 9, 2020)

SQUIDWARD SACRIFICING YES


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> There's nothing more normal and fresh then right out of the ocean


but i love squidward :c


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm very certain this lifestyle I have right now will not be eternal...


Nothing is  you can die from drinking water. It's up to you to decide what you prefer your cause of death to be!


----------



## Seastar (Oct 9, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Nothing is  you can die from drinking water. It's up to you to decide what you prefer your cause of death to be!


I kinda meant the fact that everything will change when I get a job. But I guess there's that too... 
Wait- Water? Did you just say I'm an Inkling?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 9, 2020)

Yo guys what if the obligatory wand for Franklin’s event is a soup ladle


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yo guys what if the obligatory wand for Franklin’s event is a soup ladle


I hope so. It could also be used to decorate a kitchen room!


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I kinda meant the fact that everything will change when I get a job. But I guess there's that too...
> Wait- Water? Did you just say I'm an Inkling?


I'm guessing me confirming calling you an inkling would be positive, so yeah! I did! 

Getting a job can help a lot with balancing life  what kind of job are you looking for? ( If that's to personal feel free to ignore)


----------



## Seastar (Oct 9, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> I'm guessing me confirming calling you an inkling would be positive, so yeah! I did!
> 
> Getting a job can help a lot with balancing life  what kind of job are you looking for? ( If that's to personal feel free to ignore)


ahahaha my desire to roleplay again-

I don't really know what I want anymore... All of the things I would want I'm not good enough for. So I guess I'll just have to find something I'm capable of that doesn't require socializing a lot.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ahahaha my desire to roleplay again-
> 
> I don't really know what I want anymore... All of the things I would want I'm not good enough for. So I guess I'll just have to find something I'm capable of that doesn't require socializing a lot.


Every job requires some amount of socializing..it's just a different kind if you compare e.g. coding or working retail... What would you want?


----------



## Rosie977 (Oct 9, 2020)

Meraki said:


> but i love squidward :c


Well I just ate some fish, so I'm good for... _now, _milky though? I can't control dairy products


----------



## Seastar (Oct 9, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Every job requires some amount of socializing..it's just a different kind if you compare e.g. coding or working retail... What would you want?


I originally wanted to be an artist but that really hasn't gone far...
I started being told to become a writer but I don't think I could do that either because I can only come up with stores that are basically just fanfiction. 
I guess something related to video games would also interest me but I'm not smart enough to be a coder or anything like that.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I originally wanted to be an artist but that really hasn't gone far...
> I started being told to become a writer but I don't think I could do that either because I can only come up with stores that are basically just fanfiction.
> I guess something related to video games would also interest me but I'm not smart enough to be a coder or anything like that.


Girl I have three books that read like fanfiction pfff wattpad stories get published too


----------



## Clock (Oct 9, 2020)

I return to squid being cooked


----------



## Seastar (Oct 9, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Girl I have three books that read like fanfiction pfff wattpad stories get published too


I'm very doubtful I could do anything with Nintendo characters...


----------



## Rosie977 (Oct 9, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I return to squid being cooked


just a typical day in the basement


----------



## Clock (Oct 9, 2020)

Yes another typical day


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I originally wanted to be an artist but that really hasn't gone far...
> I started being told to become a writer but I don't think I could do that either because I can only come up with stores that are basically just fanfiction.
> I guess something related to video games would also interest me but I'm not smart enough to be a coder or anything like that.


Coding isn't about being smart, trust me. I do it for a job and I'm not having an extraordinary IQ. 

I started out studying archaeology. That's what I would've loved to do: be the next Zahi Hawass,  work in a museum making exhibits and handling extraordinary objects, show my face on a NatGeo documentary... I ended up not finding a job like that, so I took coursed to learn to be a programer because I was handy with the software they made us use in uni. 

I think video game development comes with a lot of aspects, not just coding. You might still be able to do it and join a team of UX designers or something... And if not, it's no shame to e.g. work retail for a few years while figuring out your strengths and what you want and could do  I did exactly that, after all.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm very doubtful I could do anything with Nintendo characters...


:^ you don't know until you try

	Post automatically merged: Oct 9, 2020



Milky star said:


> :^ you don't know until you try


In fact someone took a twist of Disney princesses and made them into books


----------



## Seastar (Oct 9, 2020)

Now that I think harder about it... My anxiety would stop me from trying to make a job out of fanfiction. I can't bear the idea of my family reading it. So that's out.

Retail sounds really anxiety-inducing to me... Is it?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Well I just ate some fish, so I'm good for... _now, _milky though? I can't control dairy products


you coulda been the last milkbender

	Post automatically merged: Oct 9, 2020



Seastar said:


> I originally wanted to be an artist but that really hasn't gone far...
> I started being told to become a writer but I don't think I could do that either because I can only come up with stores that are basically just fanfiction.
> I guess something related to video games would also interest me but I'm not smart enough to be a coder or anything like that.


There are some fanfictions that got turned into original stories!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 9, 2020)

A lot of my original concepts start out as fan fiction lol


----------



## Seastar (Oct 9, 2020)

I don't even know how I can still be thinking this seriously when I was supposed to be asleep hours ago.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 9, 2020)

Fun fact: The longest piece of literature in English is a Smash Bros. fanfic.


----------



## Clock (Oct 9, 2020)

Anyways just do with what you're actually good with...
To get a job

	Post automatically merged: Oct 9, 2020

Anyways I'll go off here for now to work on an event and get started on schoolwork


----------



## Seastar (Oct 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> A lot of my original concepts start out as fan fiction lol


Well now that reminds me I once considered a more original version of one of my older OCs... But I don't think I could get myself to bring up that one again.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Now that I think harder about it... My anxiety would stop me from trying to make a job out of fanfiction. I can't bear the idea of my family reading it. So that's out.
> 
> Retail sounds really anxiety-inducing to me... Is it?


Retail is.... Both amazing and exasperating. Depends on how much you can take before you get anxious. I'm pretty chill and can be kinda dominant, so no problems.   I've had to train extremely timid people and I could just see them being anxious all the time even with the simplest tasks or questions

	Post automatically merged: Oct 9, 2020

Oh
 I feel I should also point out that I think it's important to have a job you like/love, but also still have a hobby that's NOT that job that you also love, to help you unwind and separate work and private life. So perhaps you can keep the artistic stuff as a hobby?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 9, 2020)

Okay, now I should go to bed for real. Also since it's 6 PM, I guess I can actually say good night? I kept sleeping in the afternoon the past couple days.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay, now I should go to bed for real. Also since it's 6 PM, I guess I can actually say good night? I kept sleeping in the afternoon the past couple days.


Good night!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 9, 2020)

Aw man this is kinda sad. The Joker Amiibo is out but Juli is not here to share my excitement


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 9, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Aw man this is kinda sad. The Joker Amiibo is out but Juli is not here to share my excitement


Dang it you reminded me


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 9, 2020)

Meraki said:


> Dang it you reminded me


IT'S JOKER'S FAULT QWQ


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 9, 2020)

Milky star said:


> IT'S JOKER'S FAULT QWQ


I miss her..


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 9, 2020)

Meraki said:


> I miss her..


I miss her a lot qwq


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 9, 2020)

time to bring out this bad boy


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 9, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I miss her a lot qwq


she used to talk to me every single day and she is my best friend on here, how do you think I feel ;;


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 9, 2020)

Meraki said:


> she used to talk to me every single day and she is my best friend on here, how do you think I feel ;;


QwQ I'm sorryy

	Post automatically merged: Oct 9, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 326053
> time to bring out this bad boy


No but I made a button eye oc


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 9, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 326053
> time to bring out this bad boy


Be sure to hi-five the hand


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 9, 2020)

Milky star said:


> QwQ I'm sorryy


it's really depressing..


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 9, 2020)

Milky star said:


> QwQ I'm sorryy
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 9, 2020
> 
> ...


The Hand shall take her away


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 9, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> The Hand shall take her away


za hando


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 9, 2020)

Please let's not let the hand take away my new oc


----------



## Clock (Oct 9, 2020)

Is the candy bowl another jjba reference


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 9, 2020)

The Hand has captured it's first victim of the year


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 9, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Is the candy bowl another jjba reference


Somehow, yes

	Post automatically merged: Oct 9, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> The Hand has captured it's first victim of the year


Don't touch my lesbian BEARRR


----------



## Clock (Oct 9, 2020)

I have so much math to transfer on my notebook


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 9, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I have so much math to transfer on my notebook


I gotta get 9 lessons done in 9 days and work on a three page essay


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 9, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Is the candy bowl another jjba reference


za hando = the hand and there's a hand in the bowl so y e s


----------



## Clock (Oct 9, 2020)

And here is another hand bowl


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 9, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> And here is another hand bowl
> View attachment 326055


Be sure to hi five that bowl too


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 9, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Don't touch my lesbian BEARRR


We're taking all the sapphics back to Lesbos


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 9, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> We're taking all the sapphics back to Lesbos


Wh


----------



## Enxssi (Oct 9, 2020)

I have returned with this image


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 326061
> I have returned with this image


That's a cute dog meow


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 9, 2020)

random but I called Josuke last night for 2 hours straight and it was a lot of fun lol


----------



## Clock (Oct 9, 2020)

More like man zebra


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 9, 2020)

Steven Hawking ran over the toes of people he didn't like


----------



## Enxssi (Oct 9, 2020)

Milky star said:


> That's a cute dog meow


that’s a watermelon


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> that’s a watermelon


No it's a giraffe

	Post automatically merged: Oct 9, 2020



Meraki said:


> random but I called Josuke last night for 2 hours straight and it was a lot of fun lol


I wish I could call Seàn. He keeps telling me  no because he has bad social anxiety


----------



## Clock (Oct 9, 2020)

I forced myself to draw the other day and it was worth it though.
I'm probably going to draw again later..


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 9, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No it's a giraffe
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 9, 2020
> 
> ...


aw, well yk it took me and Josuke a while to be comfortable enough to call,, you just need to wait a while, he'll get more comfortable eventually


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 9, 2020)

Meraki said:


> aw, well yk it took me and Josuke a while to be comfortable enough to call,, you just need to wait a while, he'll get more comfortable eventually


I'll just be grateful for the voice clip I have stuffed away in my email. That took a lot of begging to get


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 9, 2020)

A.I. supports bad decisions


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 9, 2020)

gonna die my hair white now


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 9, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> gonna die my hair white now


You're going to be then die


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 9, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You're going to be then die


That's a perk


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 9, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> That's a perk


O h


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 9, 2020)

So...cooking eggs in the middle of the night is normal, right?


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 9, 2020)

I'm sad.. again


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> So...cooking eggs in the middle of the night is normal, right?


yes

	Post automatically merged: Oct 10, 2020



Meraki said:


> I'm sad.. again


;;


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> yes
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 10, 2020
> 
> ...


i feel like Squidward in my pfp


----------



## Clock (Oct 10, 2020)

I'm feeling exausted because I finished math today and I drank tea afterwards


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 10, 2020)

Meraki said:


> i feel like Squidward in my pfp


Q W Q


----------



## Clock (Oct 10, 2020)

Would be a Q_Q for me


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I'm feeling exausted because I finished math today and I drank tea afterwards


I said I was gonna do a lesson of math and start my essay I did niether


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Q W Q


I'll pm you what happened :v


----------



## Clock (Oct 10, 2020)

I just searched Q_Q and it lead me to a roblox account


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 10, 2020)

I’ve got to go to sleep, see y’all in the morning!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ve got to go to sleep, see y’all in the morning!


I just love how you do a good night post every single night.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 10, 2020)

I need some coffee if I plan to stay up all night
Thing is I add so much creamer I might as well just drink the creamer alone


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 10, 2020)

guys im back just to say im alive bye


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 10, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> guys im back just to say im alive bye


w h a t


----------



## Chris (Oct 10, 2020)

Morning all. It's Saturday! Remember to make time to do fun things today.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Morning all. It's Saturday! Remember to make time to do fun things today.


Morning!  And I'll!


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Morning all. It's Saturday! Remember to make time to do fun things today.


Does fishing tourney until 6PM count?


----------



## Chris (Oct 10, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Does fishing tourney until 6PM count?


No. Animal Crossing is a lifestyle not a pastime.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> No. Animal Crossing is a lifestyle not a pastime.


I beg to differ actually  so yeah it counts


----------



## Chris (Oct 10, 2020)

I think you may be on the wrong forum.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 10, 2020)

I feel cute today ;-; Would it be vain to draw myself


----------



## Clock (Oct 10, 2020)

I forgot about fishing tourney
Rip
Might as well time travel


----------



## Seastar (Oct 10, 2020)

I never feel cute... I hate even looking at myself.


----------



## Chris (Oct 10, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I feel cute today ;-; Would it be vain to draw myself


Go for it!


----------



## Clock (Oct 10, 2020)

Nothing exciting is going on so I'll just go off for the day


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 10, 2020)

Mornin’! I might not be as available as I usually am later this morning and the afternoon tho


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Morning all. It's Saturday! Remember to make time to do fun things today.


Yeah but I gotta do math and start a three page essay z


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 10, 2020)

I did all my homework stuff yesterday so I don’t have to worry about it today!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I did all my homework stuff yesterday so I don’t have to worry about it today!


Shut


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Shut


I would suggest getting into the habit of doing at least a little bit of homework every day. It takes a lot of stress off, for real. It doesn’t even have to be anything major-just 20-30 minutes every couple hours.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I would suggest getting into the habit of doing at least a little bit of homework every day. It takes a lot of stress off, for real. It doesn’t even have to be anything major-just 20-30 minutes every couple hours.


I've always been started ahead on my homework. I'm just terrible slow and my ADHD kills me,, I would take my meds but all it does is make me less hungry qwq


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I've always been started ahead on my homework. I'm just terrible slow and my ADHD kills me,, I would take my meds but all it does is make me less hungry qwq


Just keep going at it, then! It can be hard to focus but just as long as you get something done it’ll be good.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Just keep going at it, then! It can be hard to focus but just as long as you get something done it’ll be good.


My goal is to at least get one page done today and like two math lessons! My Photoshop class ended so I can focus more on math and English


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> My goal is to at least get one page done today and like two math lessons! My Photoshop class ended so I can focus more on math and English


That sounds like a good goal to set!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That sounds like a good goal to set!


Yeah ^^ I'll try my best

	Post automatically merged: Oct 10, 2020

Ngl I love Seàn even more so now than I did before


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 10, 2020)

I spent too much on art materials today ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I think you may be on the wrong forum.


Nah, it's just a pastime like everything else I play, serious or no lifestyle would be too much lol


----------



## Chris (Oct 10, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Nah, it's just a pastime like everything else I play, serious or no lifestyle would be too much lol


I feel that you completely missed the joke here.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I feel that you completely missed the joke here.


Yeah I tend to do often if it's between the lines and sometimes I can't tell if people are serious or not in text. Comes with my Asperger unfortunately.
--

Anyhow i hope people had a good day so far


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 10, 2020)

My day has been sleeeeepy but cosy  A few small productives and a big art materials order for my tarot project done ~ 
How’s everyone’s weekend going?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 10, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Anyhow i hope people had a good day so far


I’m having a very good day so far! I’m enjoying the fall colors in our area IRL.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m having a very good day so far! I’m enjoying the fall colors in our area IRL.


It’s such a pretty season


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 10, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> It’s such a pretty season ☺


I love it but in AC it’s during the time I’m super busy with class work. Having a SH island means that I get the best part of the season (mushroom and maple leaf season) right as college lets out for summer! Also it doesn’t get contested by thanksgiving so that’s an added bonus


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2020)

It's kinda meh with the fall colours here, basically still green or everything lost leaves already. Plus yucky cold weather.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 10, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I spent too much on art materials today ;-;


You can never spend too much on creative things. (and yes, I'm only saying that so I'll never have to feel bad about spending too much myself )


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> You can never spend too much on creative things. (and yes, I'm only saying that so I'll never have to feel bad about spending too much myself )


Mood I've too much crafting stuff at home as well lol

cheers


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 10, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> You can never spend too much on creative things. (and yes, I'm only saying that so I'll never have to feel bad about spending too much myself )


It came to £100 and is enough to at least get started on 78 A4 pieces ;-; This project is big on no.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 10, 2020

Napppp time until tea  I'm too tired for even acnh today ;-;


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 10, 2020)

I wish I could art. I spent hundreds of dollars in art supplies but like I can't art s o


----------



## Chris (Oct 10, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> You can never spend too much on creative things. (and yes, I'm only saying that so I'll never have to feel bad about spending too much myself )


Go buy hippo bath bombs.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I wish I could art. I spent hundreds of dollars in art supplies but like I can't art s o


Play around with things in a low pressure way, like a sketchbook which is just for you ~


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 10, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Play around with things in a low pressure way, like a sketchbook which is just for you ~


I found many good pens sketch books and markers and even some old crayons I just hhhh


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I found many good pens sketch books and markers and even some old crayons I just hhhh


Pick a sketchbook and see how quickly you can fill it all ~ try to leave your comfort zone, for example I used to only ever do soft pencil sketches and never finish them, so when I did this my one rule was there had to be something other than pencil on each page ~ just play with the things you've got around and see how they feel to draw straight into or to layer together (my personal fav rn is colour change pencils and water based pens) ~ cut up magazines, doodle, write down songs stuck in your head, whatever it takes to fill the sketchbook in any way you like


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 10, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Pick a sketchbook and see how quickly you can fill it all ~ try to leave your comfort zone, for example I used to only ever do soft pencil sketches and never finish them, so when I did this my one rule was there had to be something other than pencil on each page ~ just play with the things you've got around and see how they feel to draw straight into or to layer together (my personal fav rn is colour change pencils and water based pens) ~ cut up magazines, doodle, write down songs stuck in your head, whatever it takes to fill the sketchbook in any way you like ☺


Expert advice thank you!


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Go buy hippo bath bombs.


You're such a bad conscience. I have considered yesterday to buy some with the excuse that I could also buy something for mom's birthday... I resisted!


----------



## Seastar (Oct 10, 2020)

I now realize New Horizons was really the only thing I had to do today... and I'm not in the mood to do that all day.
So... I'm bored.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 10, 2020)

Just got out and with a blue hoodie (IRL-and with 100% less mud)


----------



## Chris (Oct 10, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> You're such a bad conscience. I have considered yesterday to buy some with the excuse that I could also buy something for mom's birthday... I resisted!



But but but.


Spoiler: Hippopotamus


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> But but but.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hippopotamus
> ...


Is that a bath or a portal to an alternate dimension?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 10, 2020)

There are a lot of weird portals to Evwirt so I wouldn’t put a bath bomb out of the question


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> There are a lot of weird portals to Evwirt so I wouldn’t put a bath bomb out of the question


Bath bomb portals sound fun. In a sticky situation and you happen to be near a body of water? Throw one of those suckers in and hop through it.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Bath bomb portals sound fun. In a sticky situation and you happen to be near a body of water? Throw one of those suckers in and hop through it.


bruh that just gave me a good idea


----------



## Chris (Oct 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Is that a bath or a portal to an alternate dimension?


Might as well be the latter. It is serving as a decent distraction from the sad fact I'm home alone and sober on a Saturday night anyway.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Bath bomb portals sound fun. In a sticky situation and you happen to be near a body of water? Throw one of those suckers in and hop through it.


You’d have to use specific smells tho for different portals


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 10, 2020)

_I just realized my essay is gonna be doubled space which means I'll have to write less y e s_


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 10, 2020)

Nap was surprisingly refreshing and woke up to pizza


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You’d have to use specific smells tho for different portals


_*even more good ideas*_


----------



## Seastar (Oct 10, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Nap was surprisingly refreshing and woke up to pizza


Aww, I wish I had pizza.
I'm so bored today... I'm about to get off but I don't have any idea what I will be doing,


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You’d have to use specific smells tho for different portals


this is the best superpower


----------



## Mick (Oct 10, 2020)

I'm just imagining a portal opening up and all the water draining into it, flooding whatever lies beyond

maybe don't toss it in the ocean


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 10, 2020)

Mick said:


> I'm just imagining a portal opening up and all the water draining into it, flooding whatever lies beyond
> 
> maybe don't toss it in the ocean


Oh gosh not into Evwirt it’s bad enough as it is I don’t wanna be flooded


----------



## Chris (Oct 10, 2020)

Mick said:


> I'm just imagining a portal opening up and all the water draining into it, flooding whatever lies beyond
> 
> maybe don't toss it in the ocean



Have I ever mentioned I live a ten minute walk from the coast?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 10, 2020)

If that’s the case please don’t throw any woodsy scented bath bombs into large bodies of water y’all’s


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 10, 2020)

Okay. Now I'm going to buy bath bombs. AAAARGH this is frustrating: The point counter for the fishing tourney maxes out at 999 without warning.


----------



## Mick (Oct 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Have I ever mentioned I live a ten minute walk from the coast?



No no don't


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 10, 2020)

Mmmmmm do I buy cute stickers for my journal


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 10, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Mmmmmm do I buy cute stickers for my journal


Of course


----------



## Chris (Oct 10, 2020)

Mick said:


> No no don't


But Mick the fishies might want to swim in rainbow coloured water.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 10, 2020)

Hi hello still haven't gotten anything done


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> But Mick the fishies might want to swim in rainbow coloured water.


But if ya put in the wrong scent I might be swimming with em


----------



## Mick (Oct 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> But Mick the fishies might want to swim in rainbow coloured water.



I can assure you that they do not


----------



## Chris (Oct 10, 2020)

Mick said:


> I can assure you that they do not


Time to go drop bath bombs in the tank downstairs.


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 10, 2020)

Spoiler: Funni meme


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Oct 10, 2020)

I remember when we first reached 1000 pages, what a more hopeful time


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 10, 2020)

thunderbolts and lightning, very very frightening
galileo
galileo

It is very wild outside rn


----------



## Mick (Oct 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Time to go drop bath bombs in the tank downstairs.



Poor fishies 



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I remember when we first reached 1000 pages, what a more hopeful time



There was only as much actual content as we have in the last 3 pages though, I'd say we made it out of the stone age


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2020)

think we got some wine left, come on over


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Oct 10, 2020)

Mick said:


> Poor fishies
> 
> 
> 
> There was only as much actual content as we have in the last 3 pages though, I'd say we made it out of the stone age


Ah yes i remember why this thread died


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 10, 2020)

oh golly oh heck it's storming goodbye world


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh golly oh heck it's storming goodbye world


It’s weird...where I’m from it’s usually hectic but we’ve had good weather for the past couple weeks...


----------



## Chris (Oct 10, 2020)

Mick said:


> Poor fishies



Lush does an amazing one called Big Blue that is made with sea salt and seaweed. Get @Tinkeringbell  to buy it for you and just watch it fizz up in your kitchen sink.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 10, 2020)

I'm going to sleep on it


----------



## Mick (Oct 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Lush does an amazing one called Big Blue that is made with sea salt and seaweed. Get @Tinkeringbell  to buy it for you and just watch it fizz up in your kitchen sink.



I am entirely capable of buying my own stuff actually. But I don't think I need to see it. I mean I'm easily amused but still.


----------



## Chris (Oct 10, 2020)

Mick said:


> I am entirely capable of buying my own stuff actually. But I don't think I need to see it. I mean I'm easily amused but still.


But the seaweed is fun to play with!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 10, 2020)

Mick said:


> I am entirely capable of buying my own stuff actually. But I don't think I need to see it. I mean I'm easily amused but still.


Speaking of being easily amused, one of my favorite toys are polymer balls! They’re just so cool! They also can be used to gauge the purity of water (our tap water is terrible so they end up tiny when put in it lol)


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 10, 2020)

This sleepy bean is off to bed, goodnight all


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 10, 2020)

@Seastar JI BABY THERE'S ANOTHER SPLAT FEST


----------



## Enxssi (Oct 10, 2020)

What if you
Wanted to go on Basement Dwellers discord
but Kurb said


----------



## Clock (Oct 10, 2020)

Feeling exhausted right now.
At least today is a break day, although next week is going to be stress


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 10, 2020)

F


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> F


what's wrong


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 10, 2020)

Meraki said:


> what's wrong


Oh dang that was fast. Yeah so Seàn is going to stay with his mom for 4 days and that means we can't talk for 4 days and I want to cry.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh dang that was fast. Yeah so Seàn is going to stay with his mom for 4 days and that means we can't talk for 4 days and I want to cry.


Oh, aw..
and yeah I have notifs for this thread on
man I'm sorry thats happening


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 10, 2020)

Meraki said:


> Oh, aw..
> and yeah I have notifs for this thread on
> man I'm sorry thats happening


F

	Post automatically merged: Oct 10, 2020

Literally just freaking F

	Post automatically merged: Oct 10, 2020

Has it been 4 days yet?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 10, 2020)

Okay after redeeming all my points earlier this evening and I DEFINITELY had my best fishing tourney luck today. I got TEN fishing rod stands and five anchor statues lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 10, 2020)

Oh.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 10, 2020)

hi guys am alive x2


----------



## Clock (Oct 10, 2020)

Welcome back


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 10, 2020)

f


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 10, 2020)

Why is my dachshund sitting next to me and not up with my dad


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 11, 2020)

Welp, it’s bedtime for me. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## Seastar (Oct 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> @Seastar JI BABY THERE'S ANOTHER SPLAT FEST


I know... I saw the thread about it.


----------



## Chris (Oct 11, 2020)

Good morning! Happy Sunday all! ☀


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 11, 2020)

qwq and now i'm sad


----------



## Chris (Oct 11, 2020)

Find something to cheer you up and take your mind off it.  

I just saw the sweetest video. A woman I follow on Facebook uploaded a video of her non-verbal daughter singing with her. It was only the one word repeated a few times but for her to even say anything at all is amazing.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 11, 2020)

I ju s t aaAhAH *external vrisneming x 100000000000*


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2020)

morning y'all


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 11, 2020)

Morning!

Well @Vrisnem, I just spent almost 110 euros on Lush stuff. Hope you're happy now.


----------



## Chris (Oct 11, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Morning!
> 
> Well @Vrisnem, I just spent almost 110 euros on Lush stuff. Hope you're happy now.


Yes, very happy! What did you buy?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2020)

Hmm... thinking of going to this department store to see if they have that green-ish dye left. Though might have to use some easier bleach first since my hair roots are getting brown lately...


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 11, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Yes, very happy! What did you buy?


Mostly bath bombs (twilight, deep sleep, the hippo), bubble bars (one of almost everything? ) and shower bombs (to give to mom). 

I also bought a deodorant powder, as I find I can often stand Lush products when I can't stand anything else ... Though this one is a big gamble because some people also talk about irritated skin when using the deodorant bars or powders in the reviews.


----------



## Clock (Oct 11, 2020)

I should open NH right now for my daily grind of diys, pumpkins, candy and the new clothes


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I should open NH right now for my daily grind of diys, pumpkins, candy and the new clothes


Don't forget KK today 

I'm grinding away at making furniture and tools as I have again hoarded too many materials. After that, I was planning on attempting an attempt at decorating


----------



## Clock (Oct 11, 2020)

You reminded me lol thanks
Going to a K.K concert now too as well


----------



## Chris (Oct 11, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Mostly bath bombs (twilight, deep sleep, the hippo), bubble bars (one of almost everything? ) and shower bombs (to give to mom).
> 
> I also bought a deodorant powder, as I find I can often stand Lush products when I can't stand anything else ... Though this one is a big gamble because some people also talk about irritated skin when using the deodorant bars or powders in the reviews.


Sounds lovely. 

Would be interested in hearing how you find the powder! I was reading reviews on those yesterday and the results are so mixed. People seem to love or hate them with no in-between.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 11, 2020)

*sleepily emerges*


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 11, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Would be interested in hearing how you find the powder! I was reading reviews on those yesterday and the results are so mixed. People seem to love or hate them with no in-between.


Yeah, exactly! It's either the miracle cure for people that can't stand normal deodorant, or they get severe rashes... I'll try to remember to let you know


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 11, 2020)

Mornin’! I believe the barrage of blossoms is over for me. Good. I thought it would be nice and all but I was sneezing practically nonstop for the past 10 days!


----------



## toxapex (Oct 11, 2020)

Rise and grind gamers

Whats the mood today


----------



## Seastar (Oct 11, 2020)

For me, the mood is "What am I doing with my life?".


----------



## toxapex (Oct 11, 2020)

u know ........ same here lol


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> For me, the mood is "What am I doing with my life?".


sameeeee

at this point i'm wasting all my time trying to find friends on club penguin but i keep getting roasted instead ;v;


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 11, 2020)

toxapex said:


> Rise and grind gamers
> 
> Whats the mood today


The end of the sneeze fest for me


----------



## Seastar (Oct 11, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> sameeeee
> 
> at this point i'm wasting all my time trying to find friends on club penguin but i keep getting roasted instead ;v;


You mean like... Club Penguin Rewritten? I haven't been there in a long time...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 11, 2020)

I’m kinda leery of those sites, as I’ve heard security isn’t all that good.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You mean like... Club Penguin Rewritten? I haven't been there in a long time...


yeah
I have a small issue with playing it for too long


----------



## Seastar (Oct 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m kinda leery of those sites, as I’ve heard security isn’t all that good.


I think that was why I stopped going lol.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 11, 2020)

Club Penguin Rewritten is more of a trustworthy website. The others... got into some serious trouble and were owned by horrible people as I now know. Just generally not safe. Thankfully those all got shut down. Still if you end up making an acc just use a diff password as you normally would (same with e-mail if you can) just to make sure.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 11, 2020)

Hmm, I don't know. I joined it early on and weird stuff was happening. But that was a few years ago now, I think.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 11, 2020)

Hello.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 11, 2020)

I’m still cautious about them; the owner might be a really good person but usually people like that can’t afford security like a business can.


----------



## Chris (Oct 11, 2020)

@Your Local Wild Child 

I tried to rescue your stick from Narnia!






Unfortunately it seems it was superglued to the desk. I couldn't pick it up.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 11, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> @Your Local Wild Child
> 
> I tried to rescue your stick from Narnia!
> 
> ...


I’m not surprised that @Mick glued it to the desk. He’s adamant on studying how Evwirt’s botany works!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 11, 2020)

well
this gay person is hitting on me in cp, how lovely
this is the 5th time it's happened


----------



## Mick (Oct 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m not surprised that @Mick glued it to the desk. He’s adamant on studying how Evwirt’s botany works!



I couldn't risk the stick going anywhere. That would be dangerous. 

Vris would never have gotten it past Hornsby anyway


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 11, 2020)

Mick said:


> I couldn't risk the stick going anywhere. That would be dangerous.
> 
> Vris would never have gotten it past Hornsby anyway


I just hope you’re handling it with extreme caution and not touching your face after touching the stick


----------



## Mick (Oct 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I just hope you’re handling it with extreme caution and not touching your face after touching the stick



Of course! And we are working on adding some extra security to that room as well


----------



## Chris (Oct 11, 2020)

Hornsby saw right through me.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 11, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Hornsby saw right through me.


...you washed your hands after touching the stick, right?


----------



## Mick (Oct 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ...you washed your hands after touching the stick, right?



Don't worry he didn't look any worse when he left. Maybe it doesn't affect the undead? Actually that's very interesting *scribbles in notebook*

It's just that Hornsby has a big head with big eyes and a big brain. You can't hide your intentions, he sees all!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 11, 2020)

Mick said:


> Don't worry he didn't look any worse when he left. Maybe it doesn't affect the undead? Actually that's very interesting *scribbles in notebook*
> 
> It's just that Hornsby has a big head with big eyes and a big brain. You can't hide your intentions, he sees all!


Hmm...now that you’ve mentioned it I haven’t seen the undead in Evwirt as of yet.


----------



## Chris (Oct 11, 2020)

Zombies don't wash their hands.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 11, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Zombies don't wash their hands.


You might want to after touching a plant from Evwirt. A lot of the trees here have sap that’ll leave ya itchy


----------



## Chris (Oct 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You might want to after touching a plant from Evwirt. A lot of the trees here have sap that’ll leave ya itchy


Hm. In that case @Mick might want to disinfect his telescope, his desk, his bedsheets, and Aurora.


----------



## Mick (Oct 11, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Hm. In that case @Mick might want to disinfect his telescope, his desk, his bedsheets, and Aurora.



We do that daily, and an extra time when we've had visitors.


----------



## Chris (Oct 11, 2020)

Mick said:


> We do that daily, and an extra time when we've had visitors.


Have fun cleaning up! I touched all the things.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 11, 2020)

Mick said:


> We do that daily, and an extra time when we've had visitors.


There’s no disinfecting stuff here in Evwirt. We DO have dinosaurs waking up from hibernation, however.


----------



## Mick (Oct 11, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Have fun cleaning up! I touched all the things.



You know those firefighter planes that drop flame retardant on forest fires? That, but it's Wilbur in his seaplane dumping disinfectant on the island

	Post automatically merged: Oct 11, 2020

I caught nearly 200 bugs today and now I reached the 2000 milestone. Time to eat.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 11, 2020)

Mick said:


> You know those firefighter planes that drop flame retardant on forest fires? That, but it's Wilbur in his seaplane dumping disinfectant on the island


That’s gotta not be good for the overall health of the island...


----------



## Mick (Oct 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That’s gotta not be good for the overall health of the island...



We seem to be doing better than some other islands.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 11, 2020)

having a rough mental and physical health day and just wanna try to fix it by buying things I don't need  please go away consumerist urges.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 11, 2020)

Mick said:


> We seem to be doing better than some other islands.


Eh whoever looks over my stretch of the woods can’t afford huge amounts of disinfectant. Prolly cuz there’s not any tax money available


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> having a rough mental and physical health day and just wanna try to fix it by buying things I don't need  please go away consumerist urges.


mood i spend way too much on tiedye and johnnys entertainment merch lol

also got a green dye, think im just gonna wait a bit til my pink dye fades away a bit plus that one looks good darker also


----------



## Mick (Oct 11, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> having a rough mental and physical health day and just wanna try to fix it by buying things I don't need  please go away consumerist urges.



Hey, I know that feeling! Hope you feel better soon.

When I get those urges I usually look at my bank account balances, that helps...


----------



## Chris (Oct 11, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> having a rough mental and physical health day and just wanna try to fix it by buying things I don't need  please go away consumerist urges.


Buy things! It makes everything better I promise.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 11, 2020)

Mick said:


> Hey, I know that feeling! Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> When I get those urges I usually look at my bank account balances, that helps...





Vrisnem said:


> Buy things! It makes everything better I promise.


Oh no who do I listen to


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Buy things! It makes everything better I promise.


can confirm  heh


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 11, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Oh no who do I listen to


I would listen to your bank account first and foremost. Does it allow you to buy stuff?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> I would listen to your bank account first and foremost. Does it allow you to buy stuff?


Yeah, on a serious note I make sure to check I have enough for stuff I order including customs fees since I order from the US or Japan mainly.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 11, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> I would listen to your bank account first and foremost. Does it allow you to buy stuff?


Kinda? I have decent savings from when I was able to work, but my lack of current income (disability, unemployment, being denied benefits) makes me not wanna dig into savings bc it feels irresponsible


----------



## Mick (Oct 11, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Oh no who do I listen to



I mean one of us doesn't have devil horns and devil wings but the choice is up to you


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 11, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Kinda? I have decent savings from when I was able to work, but my lack of current income (disability, unemployment, being denied benefits) makes me not wanna dig into savings bc it feels irresponsible


I think that's mostly a right feeling! Keep the savings for mostly basic necessities for now  I've heard people put aside a certain amount of money each month for 'fun stuff', perhaps that's an option for you too... but sadly if there's a lack of income now, you need to watch what goes out as well...

If it helps, perhaps you could feel better about not buying things and compliment yourself for being responsible and promise yourself a splurge when there's income again?


----------



## Chris (Oct 11, 2020)

Mick said:


> I mean one of us doesn't have devil horns and devil wings but the choice is up to you



 

I'm always in the camp of if you want it, buy it (within reason, ofc).


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2020)

yep

i mean don't spend thousands on stuff but nothing wrong treating yourself once in a while!


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 11, 2020)

I just wanna be dressed in trans pride colours all the time 



Spoiler: 😭😭😭


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 11, 2020)

toxapex said:


> Rise and grind gamers
> 
> Whats the mood today


current mood is vERY FLUSTERED
I found out some stuff last night and ajajavaagahbabv I still can't get over it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 11, 2020)

Now that blossom collecting is done I can go back to foraging for pine cones!


----------



## Seastar (Oct 11, 2020)

Meraki said:


> current mood is vERY FLUSTERED
> I found out some stuff last night and ajajavaagahbabv I still can't get over it


Wait... What happened?


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wait... What happened?


it's
um
nsfw
personal business between me and josuke


----------



## Seastar (Oct 11, 2020)

Meraki said:


> it's
> um
> nsfw
> personal business between me and josuke


Oh, okay then.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh, okay then.


yes goodbye aja b aahjababava


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 11, 2020)

WHAT'S POPPIN BOYOS


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 11, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> WHAT'S POPPIN BOYOS


hello


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2020)

henlo

not much playing aqw and i'm afraid i have to ask a store for an usps inquiry again because usps in LA keeps losing my packages...


----------



## Seastar (Oct 11, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> WHAT'S POPPIN BOYOS


Not much is happening, I guess.


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 11, 2020)

Hmm.... ok then 
meems 


Spoiler: safafeaefas









found this on antoher thread lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 11, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> WHAT'S POPPIN BOYOS


I’ve got salt and vinegar chips now


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ve got salt and vinegar chips now


send meeee pls


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 11, 2020)

Dude I need food I haven't eaten in like 2 days 
This is why I'm 107 frikin pounds lmfao


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 11, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> Dude I need food I haven't eaten in like 2 days
> This is why I'm 107 frikin pounds lmfao


_*eat now*_


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 11, 2020)

Meraki said:


> _*eat now*_


uhh ok. kinda hard to do when all the frikin kroger-brand cheezits are gone B( im kidding lol but i'll try 
funny thing is i almost never _feel _hungry


----------



## Seastar (Oct 11, 2020)

Eating is very important. So is sleeping... Maybe I should sleep.


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 11, 2020)

agreed
I got a good 8 or so hours last night


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 11, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> agreed
> I got a good 8 or so hours last night


I got five


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 11, 2020)

Meraki said:


> I got five


thAt'S nOt HEalTHY


----------



## Seastar (Oct 11, 2020)

Well, I guess I'll sleep now... in the afternoon.
It's fiiine. I'll still get plenty of sleep... just not at a normal time of day.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 11, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> thAt'S nOt HEalTHY


stayed up til 2:30 with my best friend then after he went to bed stayed up 30 more minutes on Instagram and got up at 8 for church


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 11, 2020)

Meraki said:


> stayed up til 2:30 with my best friend then after he went to bed stayed up 30 more minutes on Instagram and got up at 8 for church


lol  i did that once but i didn't tell my mom i spent the time playing switch games with my friend


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 11, 2020)

Hello.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 11, 2020

I'm tired and moody. I stayed with Seàn until about 5 am crying most of the night before he left today but nobody cares about that. How is everyone today.


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hello.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 11, 2020
> 
> I'm tired and moody. I stayed with Seàn until about 5 am crying most of the night before he left today but nobody cares about that. How is everyone today. ✌


what


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 11, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> what


Nothing.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 11, 2020

just stupid boyfriend problems lol


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Nothing.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 11, 2020
> 
> just stupid boyfriend problems lol


aw, sorry ab dat : P I hope you can someday find a good man to lofe u


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 11, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> aw, sorry ab dat : P I hope you can someday find a good man to lofe u


NO he didn't leave me forever he just to go see his mom for four days and I can't talk to him  I'm just being a brat


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hello.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 11, 2020
> 
> I'm tired and moody. I stayed with Seàn until about 5 am crying most of the night before he left today but nobody cares about that. How is everyone today. ✌


aw :c

	Post automatically merged: Oct 11, 2020



Milky star said:


> NO he didn't leave me forever he just to go see his mom for four days and I can't talk to him  I'm just being a brat


bruh i get sad and stuff when Josuke is just gone for like an hour or smth I'm the clingy brat


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 11, 2020)

Meraki said:


> aw :c


 I wove him so much Abri- I can't stand knowing we're apart..but he did promise we can call when he returns..I'll get to hear his voice again..yay.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I wove him so much Abri- I can't stand knowing we're apart..but he did promise we can call when he returns..I'll get to hear his voice again..yay.


awww cuteee


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 11, 2020)

Meraki said:


> awww cuteee


SHUSH I AM NOT THAT'S NOT I'm not a soft baby..-3- I just like him a lot of whatever.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> SHUSH I AM NOT THAT'S NOT I'm not a soft baby..-3- I just like him a lot of whatever.


sureeeee


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 11, 2020)

Meraki said:


> sureeeee


Shut. I ain't no softie that's gross n such!! I just like him a lot or whatever.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Shut. I ain't no softie that's gross n such!! I just like him a lot or whatever.


you've admitted to me before that you're soft for him^^


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 11, 2020)

Meraki said:


> you've admitted to me before that you're soft for him^^


* EXPOSING ME*


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> * EXPOSING ME*


You're welcome


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 11, 2020)

Meraki said:


> You're welcome


Meanie -3-


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Meanie -3-


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 11, 2020)

Well that didn't help in my case of not being a baby I almost cried and passed out at the urgent care


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Well that didn't help in my case of not being a baby I almost cried and passed out at the urgent care


WHA T
WHY ARE YOU IN URGENT CARE


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 11, 2020)

Meraki said:


> WHA T
> WHY ARE YOU IN URGENT CARE


Not anymore no.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Not anymore no.


WHY WERE YOU THERE THO WHAT HAPPENED


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 11, 2020)

Meraki said:


> WHY WERE YOU THERE THO WHAT HAPPENED


Oh well you see I really like to bite my nails but unfortunately this time when I did my finger got super infected. I ended up with a abscess and they had to drain it.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh well you see I really like to bite my nails but unfortunately this time when I did my finger got super infected. I ended up with a abscess and they had to drain it.


OH
ARE YOU OK NOW


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 11, 2020)

Meraki said:


> OH
> ARE YOU OK NOW


Yes I'm okay now. Just when it comes to stuff being done to me I freak out

	Post automatically merged: Oct 11, 2020

I kinda imagined Seàn being with me and I could squeeze his hand..


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yes I'm okay now. Just when it comes to stuff being done to me I freak out
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 11, 2020
> 
> I kinda imagined Seàn being with me and I could squeeze his hand..


That's good and awww
lowkey tho I did the same when I was at the hospital for my knee,, I imagined Josuke was with me


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 11, 2020)

Meraki said:


> That's good and awww
> lowkey tho I did the same when I was at the hospital for my knee,, I imagined Josuke was with me


Yeah it feels a bit better.. just don't do well with that kind of stuff..that's cute tho ^^


----------



## Enxssi (Oct 11, 2020)

kurbspin.gif


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yes I'm okay now. Just when it comes to stuff being done to me I freak out
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 11, 2020
> 
> I kinda imagined Seàn being with me and I could squeeze his hand..





Meraki said:


> That's good and awww
> lowkey tho I did the same when I was at the hospital for my knee,, I imagined Josuke was with me


I do this too ;-; Like why can't my partner come into the surgery with me (apart from hygiene and that he'll faint at the sight of blood)

Glad you're feeling better Milky ☺

	Post automatically merged: Oct 11, 2020

Just watched The Devils with my partner and honestly Ken Russell films are hilarious and bizarre.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 11, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I do this too ;-; Like why can't my partner come into the surgery with me (apart from hygiene and that he'll faint at the sight of blood)
> 
> Glad you're feeling better Milky ☺
> 
> ...


tbh I imagine he's with me a lot even when it's not something like that, I just wish we could meet up irl already but I gotta wait


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 11, 2020)

I’ve been working on Evwirt for the past couple of hours lol


----------



## Antonio (Oct 11, 2020)

me when my demons come and haunt me


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 11, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I do this too ;-; Like why can't my partner come into the surgery with me (apart from hygiene and that he'll faint at the sight of blood)
> 
> Glad you're feeling better Milky ☺
> 
> ...


I felt a bit better when imagined him there and telling it's gonna be okay.."Oh Angel.. don't cry it'll be fine..once it's over I'll hug you and kiss you and give you a sucker.." Aaaah..anyways thank you I feel l..it was worth the pain

	Post automatically merged: Oct 11, 2020



Meraki said:


> tbh I imagine he's with me a lot even when it's not something like that, I just wish we could meet up irl already but I gotta wait


Aww..I'mma drive to Indiana to see Seàn soon. I already have his address..(He have it to me I'm not a creepy stalker gf)


----------



## Clock (Oct 11, 2020)

I need to open NH again....
I need to get the fish I'm missing


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I felt a bit better when imagined him there and telling it's gonna be okay.."Oh Angel.. don't cry it'll be fine..once it's over I'll hug you and kiss you and give you a sucker.." Aaaah..anyways thank you I feel l..it was worth the pain
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 11, 2020
> 
> ...


awww lucky  I still gotta wait til I'm older unless I get lucky enough and one of us gets to take a vacation in the others state or something but I doubt that


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I need to open NH again....
> I need to get the fish I'm missing


I've been working on my pumpkin patch and playing with Seàn..he convinced me to play again lol


----------



## Clock (Oct 11, 2020)

I wish I had the time to redo my island, not resetting it.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 11, 2020)

Meraki said:


> awww lucky  I still gotta wait til I'm older unless I get lucky enough and one of us gets to take a vacation in the others state or something but I doubt that


Aww..I might not do it just yet I'm afraid to drive alone and I gotta get my license first but I will

	Post automatically merged: Oct 11, 2020

F why is my guy best friend so open about himself he literally just told me some nsfw crap he did with his girlfriend  I can barely tell my mom I'm sick or I'm suffering the awful bloody stream

	Post automatically merged: Oct 11, 2020

*f he's so open why  't I be that open *


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 11, 2020)

Yo is it I wanna kiss and hug my best friend?


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yo is it I wanna kiss and hug my best friend?


kiss? yes that's weird. hug? nah


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 11, 2020)

Meraki said:


> kiss? yes that's weird. hug? nah


I just the sudden urge to kiss him for whatever reason. It went away but it was a weird urge. We were having a nsfw conversation and I wanted him to shut. Ew I would never kiss him he's like a big brother to me. But a hug would be nice


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I just the sudden urge to kiss him for whatever reason. It went away but it was a weird urge. We were having a nsfw conversation and I wanted him to shut. Ew I would never kiss him he's like a big brother to me. But a hug would be nice


ummm I don't think Seán would be very happy with that.. Josuke definitely wouldn't like it if I wanted to kiss some other guy or anything like that it's just weird


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 11, 2020)

Meraki said:


> ummm I don't think Seán would be very happy with that.. Josuke definitely wouldn't like it if I wanted to kiss some other guy or anything like that it's just weird


Which is why I rejected the idea all together. It was the strangest feeling ever..he just..I live my best friend a lot but the things he says to me and wants from me are  and I just shut down aaaa like wh WHAT aHshhshzhzhs

	Post automatically merged: Oct 11, 2020

Everything makes me scream ever since Seàn left


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Which is why I rejected the idea all together. It was the strangest feeling ever..he just..I live my best friend a lot but the things he says to me and wants from me are  and I just shut down aaaa like wh WHAT aHshhshzhzhs
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 11, 2020
> 
> Everything makes me scream ever since Seàn left


he's trying to flirt with you? does he know you already have a boyfriend?


----------



## trashpedia (Oct 11, 2020)

I'm thinking about being Wilbur from New Horizons this halloween


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 11, 2020)

I’m not dressing up for Halloween IRL.


----------



## Clock (Oct 11, 2020)

I don't think I'll have a costume for this year either.
Its just that covid makes me want to stay home this year.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 11, 2020)

Meraki said:


> he's trying to flirt with you? does he know you already have a boyfriend?


I've told him I'm taken but he I guess let's his "h*rny" take over or something I don't know. He's been like this since we've first met. I've come to assume he has a thing for me. Even if I was single..I don't think I could like him in that manner. I've been sure why he has a thing for me. He's told me several reasons but I just can't believe them. Nothing against him I just have feelings for him like that. I will say I kinda liked him at first but as we hung out more he's become a big brother to me...a very flirty big brother..

	Post automatically merged: Oct 11, 2020



Clockwise said:


> I don't think I'll have a costume for this year either.
> Its just that covid makes me want to stay home this year.


Weird. You're gonna miss out on Halloween because of some chance you might get a cold?


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I've told him I'm taken but he I guess let's his "h*rny" take over or something I don't know. He's been like this since we've first met. I've come to assume he has a thing for me. Even if I was single..I don't think I could like him in that manner. I've been sure why he has a thing for me. He's told me several reasons but I just can't believe them. Nothing against him I just have feelings for him like that. I will say I kinda liked him at first but as we hung out more he's become a big brother to me...a very flirty big brother..
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 11, 2020
> 
> ...


ok that's really weird and honestly I doubt Seán would approve of you hanging out with someone like that. I know I wouldnt like Josuke hanging out with a girl like that


----------



## toxapex (Oct 11, 2020)

Meraki said:


> current mood is vERY FLUSTERED
> I found out some stuff last night and ajajavaagahbabv I still can't get over it



very late but: i hope thats a good kind of flustered (dabs)


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 11, 2020)

Meraki said:


> ok that's really weird and honestly I doubt Seán would approve of you hanging out with someone like that. I know I wouldnt like Josuke hanging out with a girl like that


Oh Sean would kick his *** real quick. However, I'm not going to stop being friends with my best friend because of Sean's opinion. I've known my best friend for a long time and he's helped me a lot..I don't know. He's only flirty in text but irl my best friend is a crazy nut job who's fun to hang out with..he's just..more open than I expected.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 11, 2020)

toxapex said:


> very late but: i hope thats a good kind of flustered (dabs)


,,,yea it is


Milky star said:


> Oh Sean would kick his *** real quick. However, I'm not going to stop being friends with my best friend because of Sean's opinion. I've known my best friend for a long time and he's helped me a lot..I don't know. He's only flirty in text but irl my best friend is a crazy nut job who's fun to hang out with..he's just..more open than I expected.


Hm, fair


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 11, 2020)

Meraki said:


> ,,,yea it is
> 
> Hm, fair


It's weird. He's weird but oh well I guess. He randomly texted me today so now he's on my mind..I wish sean would text me instead..


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> It's weird. He's weird but oh well I guess. He randomly texted me today so now he's on my mind..I wish sean would text me instead..


aw..


----------



## Enxssi (Oct 11, 2020)

when you win in among us


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 326442
> when you win in among us


I like ya cut g

This pained me to type it for some inexplicable reason


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 11, 2020)

I yearn to not be sad.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I yearn to not be sad.


same
i feel very insecure


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 11, 2020)

Meraki said:


> same
> i feel very insecure


*I yearn to hear my dear Sean but my crying keeps drowning out his voice*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 11, 2020)

Okay the visitor center is now decked out simultaneously in cherry blossoms and pumpkins and IDK how to feel


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 12, 2020)

Well, I’ve got to go to bed so see y’all in the morning!


----------



## Seastar (Oct 12, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Weird. You're gonna miss out on Halloween because of some chance you might get a cold?


_It's not a cold._

Also hello.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _It's not a cold._
> 
> Also hello.


it is cold and h i


----------



## Seastar (Oct 12, 2020)

Milky star said:


> it is cold and h i


No. It's more serious than a cold.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 12, 2020)

No I'm saying i'm cold. My room is cold


----------



## Seastar (Oct 12, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No I'm saying i'm cold. My room is cold


Hmm... Can you turn on some heat or?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm... Can you turn on some heat or?


No. My dad likes to sleep cold so


----------



## Seastar (Oct 12, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No. My dad likes to sleep cold so


Oh... That's unfortunate. Maybe grab lots of blankets?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh... That's unfortunate. Maybe grab lots of blankets?


I have a few ^^ I'll be okay


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 12, 2020)

relationship problems?

*eats popcorn and lurks*


----------



## Clock (Oct 12, 2020)

I return for now I guess


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 12, 2020)

My partner whistling evangelion intro song as he puts his evangelion tshirt on, this ridiculous cute dork ;-;


----------



## Chris (Oct 12, 2020)

Reading this it is hard to believe that you lot accuse me of being soft.  

Hello, I'm dead.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 12, 2020)

Hello, I'm half-asleep and waiting for it to be daytime


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 12, 2020)

Mornin’, I have a clogged ear for some reason


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 12, 2020)

Too sleeeeempy to function today


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2020)

wild vris appeared


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 12, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> wild vris appeared


Oh no not the Evwirtian wine again


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh no not the Evwirtian wine again


 oh yes bud


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 12, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> oh yes bud


I’d highly suggest NOT imbibing the cursed wine


----------



## toxapex (Oct 12, 2020)

Good morning. I ignored so many alarms and didnt realize how late I slept in.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’d highly suggest NOT imbibing the cursed wine


eyy cant be that bad send me pls


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 12, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> eyy cant be that bad send me pls


I’d say losing opposable thumbs for several weeks is pretty bad. Even if it wasn’t I can’t afford any


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’d say losing opposable thumbs for several weeks is pretty bad. Even if it wasn’t I can’t afford any


hm well, make sure to take care of any sheep


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 12, 2020)

Playing acnh w/ a 15 minute timer on so I don't lose the rest of the day again


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 12, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> hm well, make sure to take care of any sheep


The only non-cursed sheep around here are angry rock sheep that do not like my presence. Luckily there’s no cursed people-sheep around, either


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> The only non-cursed sheep around here are angry rock sheep that do not like my presence. Luckily there’s no cursed people-sheep around, either


think i just saw one above, but i'll make sure to not touch the wine then


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 12, 2020)

Finding villagers in the gallery is my favourite ;-; Sherb is looking at art and now I'm gonna hang out with him and take photos and ignore my alarm >>

	Post automatically merged: Oct 12, 2020

And I just found Beau in the aquarium, my lazy babies are doing a museum trip ;-;


----------



## Seastar (Oct 12, 2020)

My villagers love to just vanish after I finally figure at which item to give them.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> My villagers love to just vanish after I finally figure at which item to give them.


Honestly this is why I'm at the museum.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 12, 2020)

Hi.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 12, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Playing acnh w/ a 15 minute timer on so I don't lose the rest of the day again


Woops over an hour passed ;-; back to work then.


----------



## Chris (Oct 12, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> wild vris appeared


Baaaaah.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Baaaaah.


Oh no you DID get Evwirtian wine


----------



## Chris (Oct 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh no you DID get Evwirtian wine


Nope, not touched any wine lately - Evwirtian or otherwise!


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Nope, not touched any wine lately - Evwirtian or otherwise!


impossible
what did you do with the real Vrisnem


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Nope, not touched any wine lately - Evwirtian or otherwise!


Just be careful of any wine that comes in bottles made of unmelting ice.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 12, 2020)

Wh


----------



## Chris (Oct 12, 2020)

Meraki said:


> impossible
> what did you do with the real Vrisnem


I killed him.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I killed him.


WHAT??

	Post automatically merged: Oct 12, 2020

VRISNEM IS D E A D??


----------



## Seastar (Oct 12, 2020)

What if I'm just.... not Seastar? Hmm?


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What if I'm just.... not Seastar? Hmm?


the real Seastar left a long time ago


----------



## Seastar (Oct 12, 2020)

Meraki said:


> the real Seastar left a long time ago


...Oh darn. I can't argue with that,


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I killed him.


 hmm

Baaaa


----------



## Chris (Oct 12, 2020)

Meraki said:


> WHAT??
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 12, 2020
> 
> VRISNEM IS D E A D??


Deceased, buried, and then raised from the dead.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Deceased, buried, and then raised from the dead.


So you're saying you killed yourself then?


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 12, 2020)

Tempted to upload a picture from when I had surgery last year and I was pale and my neck was covered in red dye so i look v zombie-y. (Honestly kinda disappointed my neck scar isn't more visible now)


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Deceased, buried, and then raised from the dead.


Ah, so the Lush stuff is only to mask the smell?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 12, 2020)

At least _*I*_ didn't kill Seastar.


----------



## Chris (Oct 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> So you're saying you killed yourself then?


I'd prefer to say I murdered myself. 'Killed myself' has such negative and ugly connotations. 



ReeBear said:


> Tempted to upload a picture from when I had surgery last year and I was pale and my neck was covered in red dye so i look v zombie-y. (Honestly kinda disappointed my neck scar isn't more visible now)


Recreate the look for Halloween.  



Seastar said:


> At least _*I*_ didn't kill Seastar.


Then who did?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Then who did?


That's a... good question. Uh...

But uh, I swear she isn't actually dead. More like locked in a mental prison.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 12, 2020)

I’m still around, just bogged down by homework IRL


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Then who did?


he who shall not be named


----------



## Seastar (Oct 12, 2020)

So... how is everyone doing today?


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 12, 2020)

Trying to study. My brain isn't good at this. This dog fren is giving moral support though ;-; they soft and rubbing them on face is a good stim.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> So... how is everyone doing today?


Busy with schoolwork. I’m almost done for now!


----------



## Chris (Oct 12, 2020)

Not even 8pm and I'm sleepy. Determined to finish getting all of the Wu officers ultimate weapons in DW8:XL before I crawl into bed.  



Spoiler: vris is a nerd


----------



## Seastar (Oct 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Not even 8pm and I'm sleepy. Determined to finish getting all of the Wu officers ultimate weapons in DW8:XL before I crawl into bed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know what that is but good luck!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 12, 2020)

Good luck


----------



## Chris (Oct 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't know what that is but good luck!


_Dynasty Warriors 8: Xtreme Legends_. It's a hack and slash game based on a Chinese epic titled_ Romance of the Three Kingdoms_. One of the achievements is to unlock every single character's ultimate weapon. There are 82 playable characters in the game!  I'm up to 67 so far.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> _Dynasty Warriors 8: Xtreme Legends_. It's a hack and slash game based on a Chinese epic titled_ Romance of the Three Kingdoms_. One of the achievements is to unlock every single character's ultimate weapon. There are 82 playable characters in the game!  I'm up to 67 so far.


Oooh Dynasty Warriors. I've only heard of that because of Hyrule Warriors and Fire Emblem Warriors.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oooh Dynasty Warriors. I've only heard of that because of Hyrule Warriors and Fire Emblem Warriors.


Same here. The game style doesn’t seem to be my thing but I’m mildly interested in the new hyrule warriors interests me since it appears to be tied to the main story.


----------



## Chris (Oct 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oooh Dynasty Warriors. I've only heard of that because of Hyrule Warriors and Fire Emblem Warriors.


The Warriors franchise is one of my favourites. I'd place it second, after Final Fantasy. 
No, I'm not too certain why I'm on a forum for a Nintendo game either.



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Same here. The game style doesn’t seem to be my thing but I’m mildly interested in the new hyrule warriors interests me since it appears to be tied to the main story.


I'm interested in the game *because* of the Warriors aspect!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 12, 2020)

Meow


----------



## Seastar (Oct 12, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Meow


Wo-

I mean hello. How are you?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 12, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Meow


Is your title a threat or a promise


----------



## ForeverALoan (Oct 12, 2020)

Hi guysss

if anyone even remembers me lmao


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 12, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> Hi guysss
> 
> if anyone even remembers me lmao


Hai again! It’s been a while


----------



## ForeverALoan (Oct 12, 2020)

Yeahh its been too longg


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 12, 2020)

Welcome back!


----------



## ForeverALoan (Oct 12, 2020)

Thank youuu i miss you guys


----------



## Seastar (Oct 12, 2020)

I'm just over here... falling asleep. I'm probably going to vanish for that reason.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Oct 12, 2020)

me too.. school is boring 

at this point i just mute the tab w the teacher and start listening to music


----------



## Seastar (Oct 12, 2020)

Well, I went to sleep around this time yesterday soooo lol
Ugh, I was supposed to watch Duck Tales today but I just can't stay awake.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Oct 12, 2020)

ahh makes sense


----------



## Seastar (Oct 12, 2020)

Yeah, my sleeping schedule is terrible again and now I want to sleep in the afternoon lol


----------



## ForeverALoan (Oct 12, 2020)

lmao meee

i like to sleep during the day bc i like to be awake at night
unfortunately all the fun places are closed at night so theres like nowhere to go haha


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wo-
> 
> I mean hello. How are you?


Sad qwq


----------



## Seastar (Oct 12, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Sad qwq


Oh... Why are you sad?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh... Why are you sad?


I thought I heard my squid friend


----------



## Seastar (Oct 12, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I thought I heard my squid friend


Oh-
Yeah... you did.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh-
> Yeah... you did.


Why won't she come back? I miss her.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 12, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Why won't she come back? I miss her.


Uh... She doesn't feel like it?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh... She doesn't feel like it?


Oh..well okay..


----------



## Seastar (Oct 12, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh..well okay..


Okay, she hates the decision, but yeah.

Well... I think I will go to sleep now.


----------



## Admiral Sven (Oct 12, 2020)

Ah goddamn it - seems as if I missed a little when I haven't been on here recently


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 12, 2020)

Yea, its been a while!


----------



## Clock (Oct 12, 2020)

I'm exhausted, but I have to study


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 12, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I'm exhausted, but I have to study


You can do this!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 12, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I'm exhausted, but I have to study


I never study


----------



## Clock (Oct 12, 2020)

Well studying is important, just saying, if you want to succeed in life.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 12, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Well studying is important, just saying, if you want to succeed in life.


And to add to that, eventually you’ll get to classes where studying is ESSENTIAL.


----------



## Clock (Oct 12, 2020)

Pretty much I'm already on that part as well, but that's true.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 12, 2020)

Mmm yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 12, 2020)

krub wants me to tell y'all he
s live ok bye


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> krub wants me to tell y'all he
> s live ok bye


I texted him on instagram


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 12, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I texted him on instagram


About that, did he ever respond?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 12, 2020)

Meraki said:


> About that, did he ever respond?


He asked who I was

	Post automatically merged: Oct 12, 2020

F I was gonna call Seàn today but it's late and I don't feel like dealing with my parents who I'm talking to n crap


----------



## Seastar (Oct 12, 2020)

Hello... How is everyone tonight? I wanted to go back to sleep but noooo I have to be in pain and feel old.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hello... How is everyone tonight? I wanted to go back to sleep but noooo I have to be in pain and feel old.


Pretty good! I’m going to be doing some late-night foraging.


----------



## Clock (Oct 12, 2020)

I'm ok, just studying


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 13, 2020)

Well, I’ve got to go to the deep woods soon. I will see y’all in the morning!


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 13, 2020)

I had coffee this morning instead of tea and now I'm bouncing off the walls! I have energy! Ahhhhhh!


----------



## Seastar (Oct 13, 2020)

Good morning! I don't even know why I'm still here.


----------



## Chris (Oct 13, 2020)

Someone confiscate my credit card. Thanks. 



Spoiler


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 13, 2020)

*sits at desk petting zodiac dog cuddly*
This is doing work I am doing work.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 13, 2020)

Work?
*thinks about the cleaning I've been putting off for about a decade*
_Oh no._


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 13, 2020)

Spoiler: So chonky so soft


----------



## SenpaiPuppy (Oct 13, 2020)

Das a Chonky Boi Alrighty 



ReeBear said:


> Spoiler: So chonky so soft
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 326717


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Someone confiscate my credit card. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same though I spent on other stuff I totally need


----------



## Chris (Oct 13, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Same though I spent on other stuff I totally need


Admittedly they're things I've been meaning to purchase for a while! A FitBit has been on my to-buy list since this time last year, and my current headset looks like this:



Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Admittedly they're things I've been meaning to purchase for a while! A FitBit has been on my to-buy list since this time last year, and my current headset looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, what I meant you definitely need them ... Meanwhile I totally need tiedye (though one thing was for charity purposes) and old JE merch


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 13, 2020)

Is it nap time yet


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Is it nap time yet


nope

also trying to organize all my papers n **** rn lol


----------



## Chris (Oct 13, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Yeah, what I meant you definitely need them ... Meanwhile I totally need tiedye (though one thing was for charity purposes) and old JE merch


If it is for charity then it is 100% an essential purchase!  



ReeBear said:


> Is it nap time yet


Unfortunately not. A nap sounds good right now.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> If it is for charity then it is 100% an essential purchase!


Yeah, for sure  A tie-dye store I buy from now and then run this "tapestries for a cause" thing where you can buy tapestries by artists and it's either 100% of the cost to a free healthcare organization in san fran/cali or 50% to the artist and 50% to the free healthcare


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 13, 2020)

Anyone else have a friend that has a self-harm issue in which she goes and reads cursed wattpad fanfics? 
It's quite sad 
(joke)


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2020)

Lmaooo so I did a bunch of "random article" button clicks on wikipedia and one of them was masahiko kondo


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 13, 2020)

Yesterday on the Animal Crossing Wiki discussions board someone posted some very 18+ images 
and I wonder why I still stalk that place.... (I was banned. Nobody bothered to tell me why, tho)


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 13, 2020)

So caffeine was apparently only a short term fix to my chronic illness. Who could have guessed. Gonna go back to bed at 3pm ;-;


----------



## SenpaiPuppy (Oct 13, 2020)

When the Cow goes Moo, the Sheep Will Too!

(you are welcome)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 13, 2020)

Mornin’! I’m moving my tent now


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 13, 2020)

Meow


----------



## Mick (Oct 13, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Is it nap time yet



it always is


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 13, 2020)

OOOF


----------



## Mick (Oct 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Mornin’! I’m moving my tent now



Help help they are spreading





Kidding. I just wanted to make a few tools so I shook 2700 sticks out of the trees while I was working. Productive day.


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 13, 2020)

OMG 3AM IN NEW HORIZONS SUCKS WTF

	Post automatically merged: Oct 13, 2020



Mick said:


> Help help they are spreading
> 
> View attachment 326746
> 
> Kidding. I just wanted to make a few tools so I shook 2700 sticks out of the trees while I was working. Productive day.


Is that weird pink bear in the backround ok


----------



## Mick (Oct 13, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> OMG 3AM IN NEW HORIZONS SUCKS WTF
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 13, 2020
> 
> ...



3AM is the worst. Unfortunately I play at terrible times so I hear it way too often, I think it's the game's way of trying to correct my bad habits!

That's Ursala and she is singing.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 13, 2020)

Isn't 3 AM the weird song that feels like "Why are you awake?".


----------



## Mick (Oct 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Isn't 3 AM the weird song that feels like "Why are you awake?".



The one with the depressing trombone, that sounds like the theme for world's saddest clown, yes! I think the game implies that that clown is the player


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 13, 2020)

Mick said:


> The one with the depressing trombone, that sounds like the theme for world's saddest clown, yes! I think the game implies that that clown is the player


Gonna stay up to play at 3am and force Pietro out of bed to join me.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 13, 2020

Been in bed for ~2 hours and still feeling awful  may get up and try to study again anyway


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 13, 2020)

Mick said:


> 3AM is the worst. Unfortunately I play at terrible times so I hear it way too often, I think it's the game's way of trying to correct my bad habits!
> 
> That's Ursala and she is singing.


lmao, you go Ursala xd 
I'm kinda glad my mom never lets me play that early in the day lol. I usually play from 1pm-6pm (not for that many hours ofc, but those are the hours im allowed to play)


Seastar said:


> Isn't 3 AM the weird song that feels like "Why are you awake?".


ikr?! it's like "GO BACK TO BED OR YOU HAVE TO KEEP HEARING THIS GARBAGE SONG" xd 

The best songs are prob 7am, 8am, 12pm, 1pm, 2pm, and 5pm - most of the others are mediocre ... with the exception of 3am which is garbage.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 13, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> lmao, you go Ursala xd
> I'm kinda glad my mom never lets me play that early in the day lol. I usually play from 1pm-6pm (not for that many hours ofc, but those are the hours im allowed to play)
> 
> ikr?! it's like "GO BACK TO BED OR YOU HAVE TO KEEP HEARING THIS GARBAGE SONG" xd
> ...


what about 5 am


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 13, 2020)

Meraki said:


> what about 5 am


5am is ok ig. pretty mediocre, i like how it sounds sorta like 5pm but tbh i like the more upbeat songs more : P def better than 3am tho


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 13, 2020)

Mick said:


> Help help they are spreading
> 
> View attachment 326746
> 
> Kidding. I just wanted to make a few tools so I shook 2700 sticks out of the trees while I was working. Productive day.


That looks like Evwirt after a windy day!

Speaking of your branch, be careful not to let it drop on dirt. I’ve been testing out things (mostly dropping branches outside the forest boundary) and they seem to grow like wildfire


----------



## Mick (Oct 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That looks like Evwirt after a windy day!
> 
> Speaking of your branch, be careful not to let it drop on dirt. I’ve been testing out things (mostly dropping branches outside the forest boundary) and they seem to grow like wildfire



Are you saying I could have saved myself 7 hours of tree shaking?


----------



## Chris (Oct 13, 2020)

Careful how you reply YLWC. You might make him cry.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 13, 2020)

Mick said:


> Are you saying I could have saved myself 7 hours of tree shaking?


Yea but you’d be dealing with 7 hours of picking up and burning Evwirtian sticks (plus you’d miss out on valuable foraging materials!)


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2020)

Woo my other package is in Sweden too... tis nice (another tapestry and tiedye bell bottoms this time!)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 13, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Careful how you reply YLWC. You might make him cry.


You got to me a little too late


----------



## Chris (Oct 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You got to me a little too late


Shall grab the man-size Kleenex.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 13, 2020)

Wh


----------



## Chris (Oct 13, 2020)

Kindly pray for me that this doesn't stain thank you. 



Spoiler: Bath Art


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 13, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Kindly pray for me that this doesn't stain thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which one is that? Where are you getting all those black ones? They don't have those here apparently


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 13, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Kindly pray for me that this doesn't stain thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in love with this spooky bath art ;-;

	Post automatically merged: Oct 13, 2020

Yeeeee did a decent chunk of my studying >: 0 And my art supplies are getting delivered this week so I'll be able to make art again soon


----------



## Chris (Oct 13, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Which one is that? Where are you getting all those black ones? They don't have those here apparently


This one is Bat Art from the Halloween range! I wish I could transfer a scent through the internet; it is rosemary and sage. I might have to go and buy more right away it is that good. 

I often use Bewitched (Halloween bubble bar - I stock up on loads every October haha) and used to use Black Rose until it was discontinued.  I think the Secret Arts jelly bomb was also discontinued but that was amazing too.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 13, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> This one is Bat Art from the Halloween range! I wish I could transfer a scent through the internet; it is rosemary and sage. I might have to go and buy more right away it is that good.
> 
> I often use Bewitched (Halloween bubble bar - I stock up on loads every October haha) and used to use Black Rose until it was discontinued.  I think the Secret Arts jelly bomb was also discontinued but that was amazing too.


I got one that made the water black once, and gave it to my brother. But after that I've never been able to find any. The 'black' halloween ones over here were described as giving blue water


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 13, 2020)

Oh man I’ve been talking about branches all this time and I’ve forgotten one of the biggest things about being a wild child: making pitfalls! I gotta get back into my craft...


----------



## Chris (Oct 13, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> I got one that made the water black once, and gave it to my brother. But after that I've never been able to find any. The 'black' halloween ones over here were described as giving blue water


Bat Art is definitely pushing more dark purple/navy blue in colour - but unless they've changed the formula this year Bewitched should be pure black! 

Update: Bat Art definitely stains the tub and glitter is a royal *****. Not only is it still clinging to the tub it is also stuck to me. 


Spoiler: Example A: Random Body Part


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 13, 2020)

when i went to see flaming lips i was still finding glitter and confetti weeks after


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 13, 2020)

Alright, it has been exactly 100 pages.  I’m back now.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 13, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Alright, it has been exactly 100 pages.  I’m back now.


Hopefully you won’t get hit by a tranq dart this time! I’m doing some majors foraging for legitimate reasons


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 13, 2020)

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CGL18ARptoP/
@Mick is dis you


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 13, 2020)

Mmm I got a solid 61% in my English class. As long as I don't fail it I won't have to pay for it


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Mmm I got a solid 61% in my English class. As long as I don't fail it I won't have to pay for it ✌


isn't 61 a fail does my state just have super high standards


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 13, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> isn't 61 a fail does my state just have super high standards


Oh no it's bad. I want at least a 70 I'm just stupid and hecka confused in my English class. I'm doing better in math *i suck at math. This English class is just hard
*


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh no it's bad. I want at least a 70 I'm just stupid and hecka confused in my English class. I'm doing better in math *i suck at math. This English class is just hard*


i struggle in english too, lol. reading F. 451 this year and as im reading it, taking notes, i'm just wondering "what the dang does this mean and why do i need to know it" xd 
my english teacher also never responds to my email questions :^) and i only see her once a week :'^) gfweiqadubfwe
math... i like it, but it's been harder this year >.> poopy algebra


----------



## Mick (Oct 13, 2020)

Meraki said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CGL18ARptoP/
> @Mick is dis you



Hmm no I think I'm a little bit less hairy! But he's cute


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 13, 2020)

Mick said:


> Hmm no I think I'm a little bit less hairy! But he's cute


Hmm...I think bears are still a bit hairy (unless the spell has worn off)


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hmm...I think bears are still a bit hairy (unless the spell has worn off)


are you saying that bear's natural hair is a spell?
Is MY natural hair a spel?!?!?!?wefsa3vase


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 13, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> are you saying that bear's natural hair is a spell?
> Is MY natural hair a spel?!?!?!?wefsa3vase


Nah, something happened where @Mick ate cursed popsicles (long story) and he turned into a bear


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 13, 2020)

Gonna do some late night baking yeahahahahahhhhhh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 13, 2020)

I get to stick anime in my college essay


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I get to stick anime in my college essay


Amazing


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 13, 2020)

Time to confuse a 70 year old woman


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I texted him on instagram


Wait he has insta


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I get to stick anime in my college essay


One of my professors REQUIRED the Beatles as the subject material for a big essay. As such a good chunk of that class was Beatles 101 lol it was awesome


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wait he has insta


Yes


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wait he has insta


yes


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> One of my professors REQUIRED the Beatles as the subject material for a big essay. As such a good chunk of that class was Beatles 101 lol it was awesome


:000 woah awesome. I'm writing about japanese culture so like anime is a must


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 13, 2020)

I'm guessing he only posts cars and golf and Hitman 2


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 13, 2020)

Basically.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 13, 2020)

I feel warm and fuzzy for my partner help. I can't believe we finally living together after 5 years of ldr ;w; *wobbles*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 13, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I feel warm and fuzzy for my partner help. I can't believe we finally living together after 5 years of ldr ;w; *wobbles*


Oh man 5 years wow lucky


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh man 5 years wow lucky


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 13, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I feel warm and fuzzy for my partner help. I can't believe we finally living together after 5 years of ldr ;w; *wobbles*


omg that reminds me of me and my best friend,, we used to be in a ldr but my mom made me break up with him but we're still in love so we're planning on getting back together in the future when we're older,, we've been talking for about a year now and we have like 4-5 years left before we can meet. god I can't wait and I can't imagine how amazing it must be, I'm so happy for you guys ;w;


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 13, 2020)

Meraki said:


> omg that reminds me of me and my best friend,, we used to be in a ldr but my mom made me break up with him but we're still in love so we're planning on getting back together in the future when we're older,, we've been talking for about a year now and we have like 4-5 years left before we can meet. god I can't wait and I can't imagine how amazing it must be, I'm so happy for you guys ;w;


Ldr is hard but whah 100% worth it honestly  fell for this dork a few months before he was due to move to another country but I love him and I gross feels for him (*≧∀≦*)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 13, 2020)

Guys guys I just realized something: AC’s biome isn’t a forest biome. It’s a country club biome.

In an actual forest, every plant grows crazy in a messed-up twist. Trees are tightly packed together while smaller plants plug up any remaining space. You don’t get nicely manicured lawns in a forest.

You DO get manicured lawns at a country club, along with trees spaced neatly and little to no weeds.

I guess it doesn’t really matter in the long run but I hear people say that AC’s towns/islands have a forest biome.

This has been shower thoughts with Your Local Wild Child


----------



## Clock (Oct 13, 2020)

Today is another study day


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 13, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Today is another study day


Wtf is studying?

	Post automatically merged: Oct 13, 2020





Anyways love him now


----------



## Clock (Oct 13, 2020)

Studying for a large test next week


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 13, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Studying for a large test next week


Pfft. Meanwhile I'm failing a college class Hhhh I gotta finish this essay and I gotta finish like..5 math lessons


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 13, 2020)

do any of you guys know geometry dash


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 13, 2020)

Shape dash


----------



## Clock (Oct 13, 2020)

How's everyone doing?
I can't study properly


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 13, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> How's everyone doing?
> I can't study properly


Pretty good, all things considered. I have a lot of pitfalls on standby


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 13, 2020)

Meraki said:


> do any of you guys know geometry dash


That was the BOMB
I only ever played the lite version though


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> That was the BOMB
> I only ever played the lite version though


I have the full version and I love it, I beat 7 of the main levels so far, currently on Time Machine


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 14, 2020)

It’s bedtime for me. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 14, 2020)

Today i petted so many dogs


----------



## Seastar (Oct 14, 2020)

Oh, good morning! How is everyone doing?


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 14, 2020)

Did a pretty long outing today to local park w/ partner pushing wheelchair which was lovely but now my whole body hurts and I'm gonna be in bed for the forseeable future ;o; Got to look at getting an electric wheelchair soon ;w;

	Post automatically merged: Oct 14, 2020

Also my £100 of art materials just arrived ahhhhh! Wish I had the energy to play with then right away ;w;


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 14, 2020)

Justfinishmathandthisessayohmylord


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh, good morning! How is everyone doing?


Busy but I’m taking a break to babysit my dachshund while my parents are out


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 14, 2020)

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CGTLpwllyVt/
@Your Local Wild Child oh deer


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Busy but I’m taking a break to babysit my dachshund while my parents are out


Please may we have dog photos?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 14, 2020)

I like how my sister is complaining about her art getting 400+ likes. :')


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 14, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Please may we have dog photos?


Sorry for the wait! My parents came home so I was doing homework. Here’s a picture of the old guy:




	Post automatically merged: Oct 14, 2020



Meraki said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CGTLpwllyVt/
> @Your Local Wild Child oh deer


Luckily I haven’t encountered that as of yet.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Sorry for the wait! My parents came home so I was doing homework. Here’s a picture of the old guy:View attachment 326879


That face ;-;


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Sorry for the wait! My parents came home so I was doing homework. Here’s a picture of the old guy:View attachment 326879
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 14, 2020
> 
> ...


looks like my old dog, just add a bit more fur and change the color to black with touches of white ;v;


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 14, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> That face ;-;


He makes a lot of goofy faces. I’ll repost one of my absolute favorites from years ago:


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> He makes a lot of goofy faces. I’ll repost one of my absolute favorites from years ago:View attachment 326880


I love himmm ;-;

here is a photo of my partner's family's dog, I miss her a lot bc we barely see her anymore ;-;


----------



## Seastar (Oct 14, 2020)

Oh boy, looks like it's fall allergies time for me. Either that or my allergy medicine wore off.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh boy, looks like it's fall allergies time for me. Either that or my allergy medicine wore off.


Rip, hope your allergy time wears off soon.

as someone who somehow doesn't have allergies, can't relate


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 14, 2020)

is vris still claiming they murdered themself


----------



## toxapex (Oct 14, 2020)

me: wow i only have a few trade evolutions left and my ultra sun pokedex is complete! I guess I'll check the GTS to see if anyone has the mons i'm looking for-

ultra sun: GTS connection error. You cannot trade again for ~3 days. Have fun (flips me off)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 14, 2020)

toxapex said:


> me: wow i only have a few trade evolutions left and my ultra sun pokedex is complete! I guess I'll check the GTS to see if anyone has the mons i'm looking for-
> 
> ultra sun: GTS connection error. You cannot trade again for ~3 days. Have fun (flips me off)


Yuck. I’ve only gotten an error once and it locked me out for a couple hours. I wish that it wasn’t THAT strict.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 14, 2020)

Not everyone has good internet, so that's pretty annoying.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 14, 2020)

how does one get better at mario kart
i was playing wii today and it was like my childhood sitting right in front of my eyes (i got 11th and 12th a lot because i'm just that bad)


----------



## toxapex (Oct 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yuck. I’ve only gotten an error once and it locked me out for a couple hours. I wish that it wasn’t THAT strict.


oh hmm... it didnt say 3 days in the message, but i looked it up and everyone was saying they were blocked for around 72 hours so I assumed my case would be the same... I would love for it to be less than that tho lol


----------



## Seastar (Oct 14, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> how does one get better at mario kart
> i was playing wii today and it was like my childhood sitting right in front of my eyes (i got 11th and 12th a lot because i'm just that bad)


I don't know. I remember not enjoying motion controlled Mario Kart at all.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 14, 2020)

toxapex said:


> oh hmm... it didnt say 3 days in the message, but i looked it up and everyone was saying they were blocked for around 72 hours so I assumed my case would be the same... I would love for it to be less than that tho lol


I’d check it every couple of hours. Hope it clears up sooner than later!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 14, 2020



DinosaurDumpster said:


> how does one get better at mario kart
> i was playing wii today and it was like my childhood sitting right in front of my eyes (i got 11th and 12th a lot because i'm just that bad)


Funky Kong on the Bowser bike lol

TBH I’d practice the tracks on time trials with your combo of choice (I used Rosalina W/ the Bowser bike/Yoshi W/ the Mach bike back when I played MKWii)


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 14, 2020)

i live in a sad world where i can't make every combination because i don't have every bike/kart and i'm missing 3 characters (rosalina, dry bowser, mii outfit b) and i also don't have all of the cups unlocked on mirror mode

it's been 11 years and it's still very difficult to unlock them. I've been playing it my whole life and my skills are still equivalent to those of a dumpster


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 14, 2020)

Oof


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 14, 2020)

Oy I just realized that I need a bunch of maple leaf pond stones for free soup


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> How come East Asia has a lot of great and creepy urban legends like kudos


Bruh I’m an idiot I meant West


----------



## Clock (Oct 15, 2020)

This week is almost over then next week is tests


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 15, 2020)

I’m headed to bed soon. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Bruh I’m an idiot I meant West


Nope I'm a moron I meant East definitely


----------



## Seastar (Oct 15, 2020)

Sorry if I just vanish for a while... I can't help it this time.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 15, 2020)

Mornin! I put chocolate into my coffee since we’re out of creamer.it’s pretty good.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 15, 2020)

Hello  going out yesterday left me vvvv unwell today  Feeling pretty sad and guilty for not being able to do anything useful bc my internalised ableism hates me for having bad days.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 15, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Hello  going out yesterday left me vvvv unwell today  Feeling pretty sad and guilty for not being able to do anything useful bc my internalised ableism hates me for having bad days.


If you want to get rid of it, perhaps externalizing works. If it does, I can hate you having bad days  (Just kidding!!!)


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2020)

evening 

got a new mouse for my lappy today, old one ran out of power and i couldn't change battery cause you could hardly open it  oh well, new one seems good albeit bit highpitched click noise.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 15, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> If you want to get rid of it, perhaps externalizing works. If it does, I can hate you having bad days  (Just kidding!!!)


Heeee :') worth it to pet so many dogs yesterday though


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 15, 2020)

I’m tempted to add a fifth character to Evwirt for a theme that I love but IDK full houses cost so much (q(- )q )


----------



## Seastar (Oct 15, 2020)

How is everyone today?
Hopefully I will be getting a laptop charger ordered tonight.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> How is everyone today?
> Hopefully I will be getting a laptop charger ordered tonight.


I’m testing out how a fifth character would work right now!


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 15, 2020)

Anyone else ever had a headache and then took some ibuprofen and it just HIT THE SPOT in like 40 minutes?!?! i slept so good even tho i forgot to turn my lamp off


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 15, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> Anyone else ever had a headache and then took some ibuprofen and it just HIT THE SPOT in like 40 minutes?!?! i slept so good even tho i forgot to turn my lamp off


Yup! I always go for an Advil when I’m a bit too achey.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 16, 2020)

Welp, time for me to get back to the deep woods. See y’all tomorrow!


----------



## Chris (Oct 16, 2020)

Morning! I'm stressing over a meeting this afternoon. Not happy with the materials I have to present but I've hit a mental wall on how to progress. Half-wish it had been first thing in the morning just to get it out of the way.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Morning! I'm stressing over a meeting this afternoon. Not happy with the materials I have to present but I've hit a mental wall on how to progress. Half-wish it had been first thing in the morning just to get it out of the way.


Been there in terms of like how to finish/progress on stuff and had to hand in like, more or less stuff I wasn't content with so best of luck, you can do it!

also hope y'all have a good weekend  gonna pick up all my tiedye stuff today also!  have another package with some bell bottoms and another tapestry so eyy <3


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 16, 2020)

My Lush package arrived yesterday!



Spoiler: So much packaging...


----------



## Chris (Oct 16, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> My Lush package arrived yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at all the lovely things. I see rose jam in there.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> My Lush package arrived yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those things look amazing, i need bath bombs right meow


----------



## Chris (Oct 16, 2020)

I have been putting off making a new order to replace products I have used/am close to using up (skincare mostly) and seeing pretty bath bombs reminds me I wanted to buy hoard a couple more things from the Halloween range before it goes bye-bye. May treat myself later.  

2hrs til meeting and all I can think is, _"I need a haircut and why did I think I could pull off a mustard plaid shirt with white hair." _ My priorities are all wrong.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Look at all the lovely things. I see rose jam in there.


I don't!  Unless the names differ over here, this is what I ordered: 

bubble bars: comforter, sleepy, french kiss, nana, excavation
bath bombs: twilight, deep sleep, hippopotamus and winter garden
shower bombs: sleepy and comfort zone 

And the peach is a 'bubbleroon', I think it's just another bath bomb


----------



## Chris (Oct 16, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> I don't!  Unless the names differ over here, this is what I ordered:
> 
> bubble bars: comforter, sleepy, french kiss, nana, excavation
> bath bombs: twilight, deep sleep, hippopotamus and winter garden
> ...


Oops! Must be the comforter based on the list . Bubbleroons work like the bubble bars. No idea why they don’t just call them that. Would make things simpler!

Managed to format my work the way my supervisor wants it with an hour to spare. Still stressing over it regardless.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Oops! Must be the comforter based on the list . Bubbleroons work like the bubble bars. No idea why they don’t just call them that. Would make things simpler!
> 
> Managed to format my work the way my supervisor wants it with an hour to spare. Still stressing over it regardless.



That's good to know! I will probably just drop in half or less of the peach then, instead of the whole thing  

Presentations are always stressing me, so I don't have much useful advise besides 'try to get distracted then have a mini-heart-attack at the 15 minutes tuntil meeting notification' XD


----------



## Chris (Oct 16, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> That's good to know! I will probably just drop in half or less of the peach then, instead of the whole thing
> 
> Presentations are always stressing me, so I don't have much useful advise besides 'try to get distracted then have a mini-heart-attack at the 15 minutes tuntil meeting notification' XD


Distracting myself is failing miserably. Although Dante (cat) tried to help by rubbing his face all over the clean dishes so they needed rewashed.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 16, 2020)

Well, then go rewash the dishes!  That'll distract at least a little, in my experience


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 16, 2020)

Mornin’!

Heh, I’d love a bar of soap right about now. You don’t get many hygiene products out in the woods...


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2020)

Package time!



Spoiler: tapestry from psydye tiedye













Spoiler: charity tapestry from love on haight


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 16, 2020)

*I need this so bad*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 16, 2020)

In honor of the deer that constantly ate my mom’s daylilies I’m going to plant a metric ton of orange lilies in my deer pen


----------



## Chris (Oct 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> In honor of the deer that constantly ate my mom’s daylilies I’m going to plant a metric ton of orange lilies in my deer pen


This sounds like it will go badly.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2020)

I'll see if I can grab a picture of the tie-dye bell bottoms later too, surprisingly they fit me well since I had to order an XL since that's what they had in stock at the time. Either US sizes are tiny or I gained weight


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> This sounds like it will go badly.


I’m sure they’ll leave ‘em be!


----------



## Chris (Oct 16, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> I'll see if I can grab a picture of the tie-dye bell bottoms later too, surprisingly they fit me well since I had to order an XL since that's what they had in stock at the time. Either US sizes are tiny or I gained weight


US clothing sizes typically run smaller than EU sizing.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> US clothing sizes typically run smaller than EU sizing.


Yeah kinda noticed aha.. At least on shirts but surprised XL pants could fit me even though I had to fold the waist a bit. I've had most issues with Spanish sizes since their pants are incredibly tiny so you have to go up so much on purpose.


----------



## Chris (Oct 16, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Yeah kinda noticed aha.. At least on shirts but surprised XL pants could fit me even though I had to fold the waist a bit. I've had most issues with Spanish sizes since their pants are incredibly tiny so you have to go up so much on purpose.


It can be insane! I used to order a lot of clothing from Asia. It doesn't do much for a person's self-esteem ordering clothing in a XXXL.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 16, 2020)

I have shoes for my dapper outfit now!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It can be insane! I used to order a lot of clothing from Asia. It doesn't do much for a person's self-esteem ordering clothing in a XXXL.


Yeah! Only clothes "order" I made from Japan was Tackey & Tsubasa shirt I got with a CD LE, but I think it was a pretty large one size but yeah I can imagine them being insane, hot damn...

Agree


----------



## Chris (Oct 16, 2020)

Next post after commenting on how clothing sizes can impact self-esteem and it's to say I've treated myself to Chinese takeout. I have problems.


----------



## Antonio (Oct 16, 2020)

Hello guys


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 16, 2020)

searching for a new villager today and Zucker has shown up twice ;-; he cute but I already have two lazies ;-;


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 16, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> searching for a new villager today and Zucker has shown up twice ;-; he cute but I already have two lazies ;-;


But he looks so good in a hotdog suit! He also almost looks like an ice cream with the soft serve hat on... if I weren’t going for a mono-deer or woodland island I’d have him for sure!


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But he looks so good in a hotdog suit! He also almost looks like an ice cream with the soft serve hat on... if I weren’t going for a mono-deer or woodland island I’d have him for sure!


I honestly have an issue with wanting a full island of lazies, i just love their designs so much ;-;


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 16, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I honestly have an issue with wanting a full island of lazies, i just love their designs so much ;-;


I want to see an island that’s a total Lazytown reference complete with Sportacus and Robbie Rotten lol


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I want to see an island that’s a total Lazytown reference complete with Sportacus and Robbie Rotten lol


Your next town theme?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 16, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Your next town theme?


I wanna stick with Evwirt on NH...BUT I have a spare copy of NL...maybe if I ever get bored I MIGHT do it there lol


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 16, 2020)

Spoiler








I drew Jotaro and it took me a while but I'm super happy with it


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 16, 2020)

Dadgummit I found Lucky, guess I'm gonna have three lazy villagers after all


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 16, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Dadgummit I found Lucky, guess I'm gonna have three lazy villagers after all


Lucky is a longtime favorite of mine but my parents find him freaky lol. I have to tell them that he didn’t live in a graveyard in WW!


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Lucky is a longtime favorite of mine but my parents find him freaky lol. I have to tell them that he didn’t live in a graveyard in WW!


He is ａｄｏｒａｂｌｅ and I can't not invite him this close to halloween ;-; Will consider letting Beau leave and keeping Lucky about long term, ach I just love lazy villagers do much


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 16, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> He is ａｄｏｒａｂｌｅ and I can't not invite him this close to halloween ;-; Will consider letting Beau leave and keeping Lucky about long term, ach I just love lazy villagers do much


Hhhhhh Beau is one of my major targets (and not just because he’s a deer-he’s adorable!)


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hhhhhh Beau is one of my major targets (and not just because he’s a deer-he’s adorable!)


He's so lovely ;-; is 3 lazy villagers too much?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 16, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> He's so lovely ;-; is 3 lazy villagers too much?


It depends on which personality you’re missing and how much you like the personality you’re tripling up on. I had 3 crankies on Arctin at one point and was pretty cool with it but couldn’t stand the period where I had 3 smugs on Evwirt (love accountant cat (now escaped to Arctin) and Zell but Tex has overstayed his welcome weeks ago)


----------



## Chris (Oct 16, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> He's so lovely ;-; is 3 lazy villagers too much?


I have three lazies in Vylbrand: Papi, Sherb, and Raddle. I'm enjoying it, although I will be letting Sherb go eventually.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I have three lazies in Vylbrand: Papi, Sherb, and Raddle. I'm enjoying it, although I will be letting Sherb go eventually.


Papi is honestly my favorite horse since technically he’s an Okapi (a relative to the giraffe)!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2020)

evening guys


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 16, 2020)

Oooy...I did WAY too much math today. Thankfully I’m taking more biology and geology classes next semester!


----------



## Clock (Oct 16, 2020)

I have to study math today


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 16, 2020)

(I finally feel pretty happy with my line up uwu)


----------



## Enxssi (Oct 17, 2020)

im BAAAAAAAAAAAAACK


----------



## Lothitine (Oct 17, 2020)

ive eaten all the lettuce


no further comment


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 17, 2020)

I can say nighttime is a lot more peaceful without the chills...


----------



## vixened (Oct 17, 2020)

yo


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 17, 2020)

vixenism said:


> yo


Hai! It’s a nice night out here.


----------



## vixened (Oct 17, 2020)

yea, its alot more quiet and chill.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 17, 2020)

I’ve got to go to the deep woods soon, though. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## vixened (Oct 17, 2020)

cya


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 17, 2020)

maaan what even was this


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 327426
> maaan what even was this


do i wanna know


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 17, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> do i wanna know


do you want it to eat away at your soul


----------



## Chris (Oct 17, 2020)

Happy Saturday! No matter how busy you are make sure to take some time to do fun things over the weekend.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> do you want it to eat away at your soul


bold of you to assume i have one for it to feast on


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2020)

morning yall


----------



## Chris (Oct 17, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> morning yall


I hope that emoji doesn't mean you are drinking at half ten in the morning.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 17, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> bold of you to assume i have one for it to feast on


sherlock gnomes
sherlock holmes
sequel to gnomeo and juliet
romeo and juliet
but garden decor and elton john


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I hope that emoji doesn't mean you are drinking at half ten in the morning.


Ah no, no not that early. I mean I enjoy my beer but not at 11 am


----------



## Antonio (Oct 17, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Ah no, no not that early. I mean I enjoy my beer but not at 11 am


11am beer? The only drinks people should be drinking in the morning are mimosa and wine.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 17, 2020)

Mornin’! The only thing I’m drinking is forest water


----------



## Chris (Oct 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Mornin’! The only thing I’m drinking is forest water


Is it safe to drink the water in Evwirt?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 17, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Is it safe to drink the water in Evwirt?


Hmm...I haven’t had too much of a problem with it but I live here due to the curse. I wouldn’t suggest drinking it if you’re just passing through cuz of possible curses (and waterborne pathogens-I’ve built up a resistance)


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 17, 2020)

Hi hello I don't wanna go to a funeral


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hi hello I don't wanna go to a funeral


I haven’t gone to one in a while...the last major one that I remember clearly was years ago (though I’ve gone to a couple more wakes)


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2020)

evening


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I haven’t gone to one in a while...the last major one that I remember clearly was years ago (though I’ve gone to a couple more wakes)


I never been to one so uh...I don't wanna go.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2020)

also yeah, funerals are kinda... meh so i fully understand


----------



## Antonio (Oct 17, 2020)

I keep getting emails, calls, and text about voting like I'm some idiot who can't remember to vote. They are right ofc but it's still annoying.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> sherlock gnomes
> sherlock holmes
> sequel to gnomeo and juliet
> romeo and juliet
> but garden decor and elton john


end my life right now


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 17, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> end my life right now


mood


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 17, 2020)

I was in a corn husk storm IRL lol that’s what happens in the Midwest in the fall


----------



## Seastar (Oct 17, 2020)

Hello, I'm back!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 17, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hello, I'm back!


Hai again! It’s still as foresty as ever


----------



## Seastar (Oct 17, 2020)

It's only October and right now I feel like I'm in winter, so that's not good.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2020)

was some good beers


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 17, 2020)

The cold weather makes me just stop functioning


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 17, 2020)

Cold weather=hoodie weather for me! Not that my character has a choice-he wears the muddy hoodie year-round!


----------



## Seastar (Oct 17, 2020)

The worst part is having to sleep in the cold. It just happens to be my own room that gets this way.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 17, 2020)

Wtf this fancy crap? This is the entire menu


----------



## Mick (Oct 17, 2020)

I prefer a cold room over a hot one for sleeping, but there is definitely a lower boundary for temperatures that you can fix with extra blankets.  



Milky star said:


> View attachment 327533
> Wtf this fancy crap? This is the entire menu



Lmao "we have chicken or cow, pick your favourite"


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> View attachment 327533
> Wtf this fancy crap? This is the entire menu


Yea with super fancy places you’ll only get a small menu. Trust me, it’s worth it. I went to one for a relative’s graduation and the steak I got there was some of the best I’ve ever had.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 17, 2020)

Mick said:


> I prefer a cold room over a hot one for sleeping, but there is definitely a lower boundary for temperatures that you can fix with extra blankets.
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao "we have chicken or cow, pick your favourite"


Bruh I appreciate the effort but I don't do fancy


----------



## Mick (Oct 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Bruh I appreciate the effort but I don't do fancy



Yeah, same. I always wonder what such a menu is like for the staff in the kitchen. Surely making only two different meals gets like, very old very fast?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Bruh I appreciate the effort but I don't do fancy


I’d suggest the beef burgundy. If it’s anything like the tritip that I have access to it’s delicious.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea with super fancy places you’ll only get a small menu. Trust me, it’s worth it. I went to one for a relative’s graduation and the steak I got there was some of the best I’ve ever had.


I want chicken strips


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> View attachment 327533
> Wtf this fancy crap? This is the entire menu


I wouldn't want either of those


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 17, 2020)

Mick said:


> Yeah, same. I always wonder what such a menu is like for the staff in the kitchen. Surely making only two different meals gets like, very old very fast?


Bruh what if I'm allergic to both? Do I starve?

	Post automatically merged: Oct 17, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’d suggest the beef burgundy. If it’s anything like the tritip that I have access to it’s delicious.


It's better than nuts on my chicken


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 17, 2020)

Mick said:


> Yeah, same. I always wonder what such a menu is like for the staff in the kitchen. Surely making only two different meals gets like, very old very fast?


It’s a thing like min-maxing. The fewer dishes you have to do, the better you can be at perfecting those dishes. That’s why restaurants with fewer options tend to get higher ratings.

Not that having only a couple options is good. I was mighty upset that pretty much everything good from our local McDonald’s was culled in favor of “all-day breakfast” (really just their crummier sandwiches getting the all-day treatment)


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 17, 2020)

Meraki said:


> I wouldn't want either of those


sTaRve


----------



## Chris (Oct 17, 2020)

They both sound amazing. Get both.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 17, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> They both sound amazing. Get both.


While I’m not too keen on the chicken option (would be willing to try it though) I know beef burgundy is amazing. We have a burgundy pepper tritip at our local grocery store and it’s some of the best beef you can get from there!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 17, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> They both sound amazing. Get both.


No.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 17, 2020

I don't do fancy :^


----------



## Chris (Oct 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 17, 2020
> 
> I don't do fancy :^


They make it sound fancier than it is.


----------



## Mick (Oct 17, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> They make it sound fancier than it is.



They always do. In the end, they usually just bring you food, not precious jewels.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 17, 2020
> 
> I don't do fancy :^


Join the fancy side. It’s better than forest stew!


----------



## Seastar (Oct 17, 2020)

Meraki said:


> I wouldn't want either of those


I wouldn't either, but that's because I'm very picky.
Pistachios? No thanks.
Onions, mushrooms, and peppers? Also no thanks.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 17, 2020)

I only got the beef because it's close to steak


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 17, 2020)

I guess I’m just not picky. I can go from fancy tritip to a weird bbq burger (seriously-one of the culled items was a chipotle bbq burger that had something like Fritos and it was delicious)!


----------



## Chris (Oct 17, 2020)

But @Seastar, onions, mushrooms, and peppers are the perfect veg combo.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 17, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> But @Seastar, onions, mushrooms, and peppers are the perfect veg combo.


That doesn't mean I'll like it. You sound like my mom.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 17, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> But @Seastar, onions, mushrooms, and peppers are the perfect veg combo.


I can tolerate cooked peppers (if we’re talking bell peppers) but I LOVE onions and mushrooms!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Join the fancy side. It’s better than forest stew!


I want stew


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I want stew


Any other stew is better than forest stew


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Any other stew is better than forest stew


I just want a hamburger. The beef was eh


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 17, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I wouldn't either, but that's because I'm very picky.
> Pistachios? No thanks.
> Onions, mushrooms, and peppers? Also no thanks.


yea, I'd probably consider the chicken if it weren't for the nuts


----------



## Chris (Oct 17, 2020)

Put all the vegetables in a box and mail them to me thanks.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 17, 2020)

The fish here is good though, especially roasted


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 17, 2020)

Yeah so Vris lied and wild did too :^ the beef was eh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yeah so Vris lied and wild did too :^ the beef was eh


I’m sure you’d like the tritip I get tho


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m sure you’d like the tritip I get tho


T r I t I p?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> T r I t I p?


Yup it’s a cut of beef. It’s güd


----------



## Enxssi (Oct 17, 2020)

my dad at the manager after he went to McDonald’s to order a burger with no onions and he gets onions


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 327543
> my dad at the manager after he went to McDonald’s to order a burger with no onions and he gets onions


Yo one time I got a burger with NO BURGER MEAT:

our McDonald’s truly is magical.


----------



## Clock (Oct 17, 2020)

Ouch, I had a few mistakes with take out before


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 17, 2020)

Also: I hate that my iPhone put various plants under “food”


----------



## Clock (Oct 17, 2020)

I don't think all plants are food though


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 17, 2020)

I know but they put some of my plant photos under food!

Then again they put a lot of my seal photos under “bird” so I think it’s not completely accurate lol


----------



## Clock (Oct 17, 2020)

That's AI for you, it tends to make mistakes all the time


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yup it’s a cut of beef. It’s güd


Hmm...maybe.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 17, 2020



Enxssi said:


> View attachment 327543
> my dad at the manager after he went to McDonald’s to order a burger with no onions and he gets onions


O h

	Post automatically merged: Oct 17, 2020


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hmm...maybe.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 17, 2020
> 
> ...


Oy y’all’s talk about imposters but there’s some critters here in Evwirt that’ll steal your whole identity


----------



## Chris (Oct 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oy y’all’s talk about imposters but there’s some critters here in Evwirt that’ll steal your whole identity


Do you need me to come and tell them off for you?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oy y’all’s talk about imposters but there’s some critters here in Evwirt that’ll steal your whole identity


Why would they steal the indenity of a wanna be gay elf?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 17, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Do you need me to come and tell them off for you?


It hasn’t happened in a while but I did get my identity stolen once by them. I managed to stop it but it was a pain. Definitely give em the ban hammer


----------



## Seastar (Oct 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oy y’all’s talk about imposters but there’s some critters here in Evwirt that’ll steal your whole identity


So... like a Duplighost?





						Duplighost
					

Duplighosts are ghost-like creatures that can take on the appearance, voice and abilities of other people. They appear primarily as enemies in Paper Mario, with only a notable one appearing in Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door. To attack, Duplighosts can either fly into Mario, or turn into his...




					www.mariowiki.com
				











						Doopliss
					

Doopliss is a Duplighost that lives in the Creepy Steeple of Twilight Town in Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door. He appears as an enemy of Mario several times throughout the game, and is the boss of Chapter 4. He causes the members of Twilight Town to become pigs whenever the bell tolls, and...




					www.mariowiki.com


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 17, 2020)

They’re annoying critters alright. I haven’t seen their true form but as soon as they touch they’re a doppelgänger. Unfortunately for me, it also meant that I was a deer. Spray margarine reversed the process but the monster didn’t want to comply with it.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 17, 2020)

I dOnT wAnNa gO mR sTarK qwq why we watching infinity w a r


----------



## Clock (Oct 17, 2020)

Hows everyone doing?

I'm really dreading tomorrow


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 17, 2020)

Oh gosh master Kohga looks AMAZING in Age of Calamity. “I’ll kill you all...TO DEATH!!!”


----------



## Seastar (Oct 17, 2020)

Well, I'm aching everywhere, which I hope is just a side effect from my flu shot. I'll be going to sleep soon.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Hows everyone doing?
> 
> I'm really dreading tomorrow


Wh y


----------



## Clock (Oct 17, 2020)

Tests tomorrow


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Tests tomorrow


Ooof I'm sorry you're smart so you'll be okay


----------



## Clock (Oct 17, 2020)

Among us, but its Fireboy and Watergirl


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Among us, but its Fireboy and Watergirl
> View attachment 327594


AND it’s the best RPG ever (according to the description)!


----------



## Clock (Oct 17, 2020)

Here's another one, but its running
*

*


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Among us, but its Fireboy and Watergirl
> View attachment 327594





Clockwise said:


> Here's another one, but its running
> *View attachment 327595*


BRUH WHAT LMAO


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 18, 2020)

It’s near bedtime for me. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## Seastar (Oct 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Among us, but its Fireboy and Watergirl
> View attachment 327594





Clockwise said:


> Here's another one, but its running
> *View attachment 327595*


"Save The Imposter" I'm pretty sure that's not how it works.
"if you already played the game you know how much fun it is" I'm betting it's actually really boring since it's a bootleg.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2020)

morning


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 18, 2020)

Morrrning! I made friends with a Japanese player on Sky:CotL this morning who introduced themselves as Banana


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Morrrning! I made friends with a Japanese player on Sky:CotL this morning who introduced themselves as Banana


thats awesome tho <3


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 18, 2020)

Spoiler: 🍌










Please ignore my stilted Japanese 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 18, 2020

Studying how to do a social media campaign for a big art project I'm working on and I just see the word algorithm and am overcome with terror and anxiety ;-;


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 18, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Studying how to do a social media campaign for a big art project I'm working on and I just see the word algorithm and am overcome with terror and anxiety ;-;



Algorithms aren't that scary. Usually, it's just a fancy word for 'bit of code that does a thing'


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 18, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Algorithms aren't that scary. Usually, it's just a fancy word for 'bit of code that does a thing'


Yeeee ;w; may the algorithm gods be kind to me


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 18, 2020)

Am I insane for possibly wanting a rock garden in Evwirt?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Am I insane for possibly wanting a rock garden in Evwirt?


Yes, of course.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Am I insane for possibly wanting a rock garden in Evwirt?


I really enjoyed how my rock garden came out but whoah it was not fun to implement :') plan it well first!


----------



## Seastar (Oct 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Am I insane for possibly wanting a rock garden in Evwirt?


Nah, that sounds pretty.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 18, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I really enjoyed how my rock garden came out but whoah it was not fun to implement :') plan it well first!


I’ve got a good idea for how I want it; I’m just worried about how to stop ‘em from spawning in the visitor center lol


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ve got a good idea for how I want it; I’m just worried about how to stop ‘em from spawning in the visitor center lol


I did a combination of setting out fences and flower patterns on the ground, it was v messy :')


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 18, 2020)

I’ve got 5/6 stones in place! It was easier than I was anticipating (I guess my tangle of plants helped lol)

Also I booted Pierce out (on amicable terms-I like him but he’s not a deer) so I’m going to be picking up another deer. I’m out for a bit so that’ll happen when I get home.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 18, 2020)

Deer located! I’ve been wanting him for a while lol.

My sixth stone still is being a pain, tho. IDK why, the first five moved in like clockwork!


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 327712Deer located! I’ve been wanting him for a while lol.
> 
> My sixth stone still is being a pain, tho. IDK why, the first five moved in like clockwork!


Beaaaaau  well done


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 18, 2020)

I really gotta start physio again, my body is so angry and painful atm


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 18, 2020)

Almost have the area done; I just need one more fake ancient statue


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 18, 2020)

Hi hello


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 18, 2020)

Yo I got my rock garden up! No ancient statues, tho: they don’t really work


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 19, 2020)

It’s my bedtime now. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 19, 2020)

Hello ☺ Today is a study day and I managed 40 whole minutes so far :') Not letting myself play acnh until after study is working well as motivation at the moment ~ How is everyone?


----------



## Clock (Oct 19, 2020)

im ok right now, although a bit stressed because math test tomorrow


----------



## Chris (Oct 19, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Hello ☺ Today is a study day and I manages 40 whole minutes so far :') Not letting myself play acnh until after study is working well as motivation at the moment ~ How is everyone?



Treating gaming as a reward is an excellent strategy. 

I mixed up my meetings for this Monday with next Monday. I thought I started at 10am when instead I start at 1:30pm (so, uh, now). Ended up spending the morning working on a research paper instead seeing as I was actually in the mood to focus/work for once.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Not letting myself play acnh until after study is working well as motivation at the moment ~ How is everyone?


This was me with NH; I had to write a paper the same week it released so i was no touchy touchy til I was done with paper!

I'm doing alright, stuck with a lot of paperwork sadly and it's freezing af here though.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 19, 2020)

i may go nap ;-; big wave of sleepiness hit me suddenly


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 19, 2020)

I'm sooooo bored! I ran out of sticks to craft stuff but I don't feel like shaking more trees...

I'm in a training the entire day and while the informative bits are actually interesting, there's just sooo much anecdotes that it's getting boring. Like, I get the point, no need for the personal stories and examples, just... NEXT!


----------



## jiny (Oct 19, 2020)

i have the option to change my username but idk if i should ;-; i really like my current user but i kinda want something new at the same time..


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 19, 2020)

xii said:


> i have the option to change my username but idk if i should ;-; i really like my current user but i kinda want something new at the same time..


Change it :^

	Post automatically merged: Oct 19, 2020

Hi hello I can't english according to college


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 19, 2020)

Found Beau chilling in the picnic related item pile i've put where I'm gonna move him and Sherb to live soon, he knows it's for him  I've gifted my lazy woodland boys suspender outfits in different colours uwu

	Post automatically merged: Oct 19, 2020

(Yep i started playing acnh before finishing my study today woops)


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 19, 2020)

My college keeps telling me how horrible I am in english and how I should consider dropping the class but uh..I can't just..drop the class. I can't go up to my parents and say "Oh yeah my college recommended me to drop English Comp one because it was too difficult and not a fit for me."

	Post automatically merged: Oct 19, 2020

I know they're just concerned but it feels less like concern and more of "You're kinda dumb ngl you outta just drop out lol"


----------



## Chris (Oct 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> My college keeps telling me how horrible I am in english and how I should consider dropping the class but uh..I can't just..drop the class. I can't go up to my parents and say "Oh yeah my college recommended me to drop English Comp one because it was too difficult and not a fit for me."
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 19, 2020
> 
> I know they're just concerned but it feels less like concern and more of "You're kinda dumb ngl you outta just drop out lol"


I was told by multiple teachers (in school and college) that I shouldn't attempt to pursue the sciences. Fast forward a few years and now I am scientist. If it's the path you want to pursue then take that as motivation to push onwards and prove everyone wrong.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 19, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I was told by multiple teachers (in school and college) that I shouldn't attempt to pursue the sciences. Fast forward a few years and now I am scientist. If it's the path you want to pursue then take that as motivation to push onwards and prove everyone wrong.


I mean I don't particularly care for English.. it's just a required class..I have to take it. I mean I'm doing my absolute best. I ask for help I try to turn my work on time..I watch the videos read the power points I do whatever I can between this math work and the last week's I traveled a lot. I just I'm doing my best. I get the school is helping me but being bombarded with emails and voices mails saying "You're teacher is concerned so you should consider dropping out" I don't know it bothers me.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I mean I don't particularly care for English.. it's just a required class..I have to take it. I mean I'm doing my absolute best. I ask for help I try to turn my work on time..I watch the videos read the power points I do whatever I can between this math work and the last week's I traveled a lot. I just I'm doing my best. I get the school is helping me but being bombarded with emails and voices mails saying "You're teacher is concerned so you should consider dropping out" I don't know it bothers me.


Maybe I’m cynical but I get really annoyed with educational institutes telling people to quit courses, I feel like they’re just trying to make their pass/grades look better at the cost of Individual students. Feel free to PM me if you like, I was lucky at testing well when I was in education (even though my brain is a complete sieve now) so I can try to help out if you like?

	Post automatically merged: Oct 19, 2020

Also whah managed to get all the study done today I wanted to yeeeee! Now for some guilt free acnh ~


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 19, 2020)

If anyone is bored: https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/celeste-heavy-meteor-shower-poveglia.577768/ My island is open to visitors because there's a heavy meteor shower


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 19, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> If anyone is bored: https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/celeste-heavy-meteor-shower-poveglia.577768/ My island is open to visitors because there's a heavy meteor shower


Whahhhhh owo


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 19, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Whahhhhh owo


Have fun!


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 19, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Have fun!


I love the turtles on your beach ;w; so cute!


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 19, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I love the turtles on your beach ;w; so cute!


They're actually stolen from @Mick  But yeah, I loved them when I saw them at his place too!


----------



## Antonio (Oct 19, 2020)

this is the perfection reaction


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 19, 2020)

Oi that one is firmly located in uncanny valley!


----------



## Admiral Sven (Oct 19, 2020)

Alek said:


> View attachment 327988
> this is the perfection reaction


Crikey - we'll have to resize that a little...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 19, 2020)

make it one pixel it's cursed


----------



## Mick (Oct 19, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I love the turtles on your beach ;w; so cute!



You can have them, my creator code is MA-0133-0295-1864  They don't do much but I really like having them around! ^^


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 19, 2020)

Mick said:


> You can have them, my creator code is MA-0133-0295-1864  They don't do much but I really like having them around! ^^


Thank you so much!


----------



## Chris (Oct 19, 2020)

Is it these turtles? I raved over those so much when I visited @Mick.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 19, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Is it these turtles? I raved over those so much when I visited @Mick.


Yep! I've got a pair of those too, I should get more...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 19, 2020)

Oy...maybe I should add turts to the beaches.



Also, here’s the rock “garden”...I’m not sure if this is a good place.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 19, 2020)

a potato took a nap in the cold desert land

tom nook wants those bells in your hand

tried to pay your loan but bank account cried

the potato at the top never got fried

and rick astley lied

you've been deserted

it really hurted

you are the potato

thank you thank you hope you enjoyed
"Ametsa has a stroke at 12pm"


----------



## Seastar (Oct 19, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> a potato took a nap in the cold desert land
> 
> tom nook wants those bells in your hand
> 
> ...


What-
_What is happening?_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What-
> _What is happening?_


a cryptic cry for help from ametsa izarra


----------



## Mick (Oct 19, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Is it these turtles? I raved over those so much when I visited @Mick.



Yep, those! The patterns are available. Also that's a fantastic screenshot, I love whatever Aurora is doing there  



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oy...maybe I should add turts to the beaches.
> 
> View attachment 328021Also, here’s the rock “garden”...I’m not sure if this is a good place.



That's nice


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 19, 2020)

Nvm


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 19, 2020)

Mick said:


> That's nice


I made it sorta in the style of a boss fight arena (at least as much as the space allowed)!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 19, 2020)

i see my depression isn't welcome here so I'll climb back into my inactivity outside convos hole


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 19, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> a potato took a nap in the cold desert land
> 
> tom nook wants those bells in your hand
> 
> ...


i have not recovered from this


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 19, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Is it these turtles? I raved over those so much when I visited @Mick.


Whahhhh! Gonna join the cool kids with their turtle beaches 


Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oy...maybe I should add turts to the beaches.
> 
> View attachment 328021Also, here’s the rock “garden”...I’m not sure if this is a good place.


Ahh this looks so good! Well done!


Ametsa Izarra said:


> a potato took a nap in the cold desert land
> 
> tom nook wants those bells in your hand
> 
> ...


...this speaks to me.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 19, 2020

Joe (partner) is making pumpkin pie I'm so excited 



Spoiler: I can't do food photography to save my life


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 19, 2020)

Found baby Sherb in my art gallery for the third time since he moved here, boy really loves art (*≧∀≦*)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 19, 2020)

I decided on having snails over turts for now. I’ll have to post the codes on Able Sisters soon!


----------



## Mick (Oct 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I decided on having snails over turts for now. I’ll have to post the codes on Able Sisters soon!



But, turtles.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 19, 2020)

Mick said:


> But, turtles.


That’s what best turt Boris the snapping turtle is for!

Also, Snell:


----------



## Mairmalade (Oct 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That’s what best turt Boris the snapping turtle is for!
> 
> Also, Snell:View attachment 328060


This wins the 'cutest thing seen on a Monday ever' award.


----------



## Mick (Oct 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That’s what best turt Boris the snapping turtle is for!
> 
> Also, Snell:View attachment 328060



I like it.  Does it own that puddle now?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 19, 2020)

Mick said:


> I like it.  Does it own that puddle now?


Yes, and they’re taking over the rest of the beaches (though they’re going to have to deal with spider crabs too lol


----------



## Clock (Oct 20, 2020)

Today was rough again


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 20, 2020)

I really want to replay older Zelda games 
(;(λ ); )


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 20, 2020)

I’ve got to go to bed soon. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## Seastar (Oct 20, 2020)

Good afternoon. I see things are really quiet today. How is everyone?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Good afternoon. I see things are really quiet today. How is everyone?


I’m taking a bit of a break from homework right now. Otherwise it’s been a pretty good day.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 20, 2020)

#MissedAQuestionBecauseIWasDaydreamingAndMyTeachersDidntSayItWasTimed

	Post automatically merged: Oct 20, 2020

#MissedAQuestionBecauseIWasDaydreamingAndMyTeachersDidntSayItWasTimed

	Post automatically merged: Oct 20, 2020

#MissedAQuestionBecauseIWasDaydreamingAndMyTeachersDidntSayItWasTimed

	Post automatically merged: Oct 20, 2020

#MissedAQuestionBecauseIWasDaydreamingAndMyTeachersDidntSayItWasTimed

	Post automatically merged: Oct 20, 2020

automerge and bad connection god dammit


----------



## Seastar (Oct 20, 2020)

Ah, yikes... that's terrible.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 20, 2020)

No Seastar

I will NOT have a happy October.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 20, 2020)

Then... Uh-
Halloween?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Then... Uh-
> Halloween?


N o


----------



## Seastar (Oct 20, 2020)

Okay, then just... It's October.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay, then just... It's October.


I declare it to be June.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 20, 2020)

Hmm... that was before I got New Horizons.
I kinda miss those days.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 20, 2020)

are we all in agreeance that it's now june?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 20, 2020)

It sure doesn't feel like June.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> It sure doesn't feel like June.


It is June and you will like it.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 20, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> It is June and you will like it.


Then where's Ribbon-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Then where's Ribbon-


June of 2021


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 20, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> are we all in agreeance that it's now june?


October is one of the best months, I object.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 20, 2020)

Let's just skip the rest of this trashy year


----------



## Seastar (Oct 20, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> June of 2021


I'm not 26-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> October is one of the best months, I object.


frog sus


----------



## Seastar (Oct 20, 2020)

I am not skipping December-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm not 26-


Yes you are 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 20, 2020



Seastar said:


> I am not skipping December-


Do it


----------



## Seastar (Oct 20, 2020)

No, I love December.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 20, 2020)

In fact having Halloween every month would be great


----------



## Seastar (Oct 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> In fact having Halloween every month would be great


I know someone that wouldn't like that at all


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> No, I love December.


but you have to be on your best behavior or the jolly man who breaks into your house and avoids the police doesn't come in supposedly

	Post automatically merged: Oct 20, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> In fact having Halloween every month would be great


every week and it's a deal


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 20, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> every week and it's a deal


----------



## Seastar (Oct 20, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> but you have to be on your best behavior or the jolly man who breaks into your house and avoids the police doesn't come in supposedly


Mmm-hmm.
I spend the month doing daily Christmas activities on various websites. Well also I celebrate my birthday and Christmas.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 328226


komrad the contract has been sealed


Seastar said:


> Mmm-hmm.
> I spend the month doing daily Christmas activities on various websites. Well also I celebrate my birthday and Christmas.


This post seems out of character for seastar


----------



## Seastar (Oct 20, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> This post seems out of character for seastar


But that's what I do every December-


----------



## Chris (Oct 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> October is one of the best months, I object.


I agree with this. I love October.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 20, 2020)

You'd think I'd be told I've been out of character for a whole month rather than right now-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I agree with this. I love October.


Either October or November is my favorite month. I just love the mid-late fall atmosphere!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 20, 2020)

Can we come to a compromise?

We finish october and december without the in between months and THEN it's june?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 20, 2020)

Sadly, that's not how time works.
Also I might be expecting a coloring contest in November that I'll enter. I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Sadly, that's not how time works.
> Also I might be expecting a coloring contest in November that I'll enter. I'm not sure yet.


Well now it is


----------



## Seastar (Oct 20, 2020)

Hmm, let's ask Dialga.
...Nope, that's not how time works.


----------



## Chris (Oct 20, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> Can we come to a compromise?
> 
> We finish october and december without the in between months and THEN it's june?


November is National Novel Writing Month, so we can't skip it! This will be my fifteenth year participating.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> November is National Novel Writing Month, so we can't skip it! This will be my fifteenth year participating.


What if I move it to June


----------



## Seastar (Oct 20, 2020)

I don't even like summer that much anyway


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't even like summer that much anyway


okay I'll make it cold


----------



## Seastar (Oct 20, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> okay I'll make it cold


Hmm... well the heat was my problem, so I guess...


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 20, 2020)

feeling kind of flat and sad today boop


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 20, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> feeling kind of flat and sad today boop


Oh! We should inflate you with nitrous oxide. That'll make you less sad and flat! (Hope you'll feel better soon!)


----------



## Seastar (Oct 20, 2020)

I thought "That doesn't sound safe" but I asked Google and... I guess it's okay lol.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I thought "That doesn't sound safe" but I asked Google and... I guess it's okay lol.


Well I'm not a doctor and using it too much can deplete your vitamin levels, so I'd still take the remark as a silly joke, not medical advice


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 20, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Oh! We should inflate you with nitrous oxide. That'll make you less sad and flat! (Hope you'll feel better soon!)


If you have some left please give.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 20, 2020)

Think I should try heading outside tomorrow


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 20, 2020)

Busy busy day today I’m cooking turkey stroganoff


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I know someone that wouldn't like that at all


hi


----------



## Seastar (Oct 20, 2020)

Meraki said:


> hi


Yes lol


----------



## Cutesy (Oct 20, 2020)

hi hi it’s been a while lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 20, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> hi hi it’s been a while lol


Hai! I’m out shiny hunting for Deerling lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 21, 2020)

I’ve got to go to bed. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## Clock (Oct 21, 2020)

Tomorrow is the last test, thankfully its the last day for now.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 21, 2020)

Hello! How is everyone today?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 21, 2020)

I'm fine. Just tired.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm fine. Just tired.


I feel ;-; I've been doing afternoon naps most days this week


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 21, 2020)

Have y’all’s seen the blurb for the Halloween event? It looks cool!


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Have y’all’s seen the blurb for the Halloween event? It looks cool!


Whahhhhh I hadn't until you mentioned it, I'm excited owo


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 21, 2020)

*i walk in this chat with my eyes looking tired af and a cup of coffee in each hand* 

so hows your day going I need sleep


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 21, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> *i walk in this chat with my eyes looking tired af and a cup of coffee in each hand*
> 
> so hows your day going I need sleep


Pretty good! Imma go shiny hunt some more Deerlings lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Pretty good! Imma go shiny hunt some more Deerlings lol


capturing the kids eh?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 21, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> capturing the kids eh?


You make it sound like I’m rounding up murder deer


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 21, 2020)

So sleeeepy so hungry


----------



## Chris (Oct 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Have y’all’s seen the blurb for the Halloween event? It looks cool!





ReeBear said:


> Whahhhhh I hadn't until you mentioned it, I'm excited owo


Glad you like it.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 21, 2020)

Had pumpkin pie earlier today and having pumpkin, saffron and orange soup for teaaaaa tonight, spooky season tastes so good


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Glad you like it.


I’m always game for events! Plus it appears to have a malevolent forest aesthetic so that’s an automatic yes for me


----------



## Seastar (Oct 21, 2020)

I'm just here having a normal day. I guess...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 21, 2020)

since its spoopy season should i bring out the fnaf stuff


----------



## Seastar (Oct 21, 2020)

What if Seastar isn't actually here-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What if Seastar isn't actually here-


I wouldn't be surprised

	Post automatically merged: Oct 21, 2020

at least it's impossible to tell I'm impersonating Amets-

Me? Not ametsa? Couldn't be.
help


----------



## Seastar (Oct 21, 2020)

Is this really what we're doing for Halloween-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Is this really what we're doing for Halloween-


i guess so


----------



## Seastar (Oct 21, 2020)

This is totally Seastar. What game does Seastar like? Uhhh...



Spoiler: Fire Emblem Fates Birthright spoilers. Don't look



Elise is dead noooooo. Stop showing me her spirit in the shop, Smash Bros. I can't take this!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 21, 2020)

if i was being impersonated nobody'd be able to tell


----------



## Seastar (Oct 21, 2020)

I could just be impersonating myself being impersonated.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I could just be impersonating myself being impersonated.


does not compute


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 21, 2020)

henlo  

man this mmo is so... tedious...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 21, 2020)

I know all of the secrets to the universe now


----------



## Seastar (Oct 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I know all of the secrets to the universe now


Hmm? What did you do?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I know all of the secrets to the universe now


so you finally raided area 51? How was it?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 21, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> so you finally raided area 51? How was it?


Well, after getting shot at by these robot-alien-things, I learned that time works in this. big ball of wibbly-wobbly, timey-wimey... stuff.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Well, after getting shot at by these robot-alien-things, I learned that time works in this. big ball of wibbly-wobbly, timey-wimey... stuff.


Ah, so you're the Doctor now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 21, 2020)

Is this seriously the FIRST time I’ve fished up a tire on this island?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 21, 2020)

I didn’t know people left their tires in Evwirt’s waters.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 21, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> I didn’t know people left their tires in Evwirt’s waters.


Eh, things have a way of ending up here. It makes some things convenient.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 21, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> if i was being impersonated nobody'd be able to tell


what if
someone wanted to impersonate me
but I said
_*haha constant behaviour change go brrr*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 21, 2020)

Oh no. OH NO. Zell wants to make a startup business, with THIS as the main product:

I guess murder deer really DO like knives...


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 22, 2020)

Is that a knife holder I’m looking at?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 22, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Is that a knife holder I’m looking at?


Yup! He sent me one stating that this could be the next bestselling product on the market. For most critters I wouldn’t bat an eye but murder deer have a thing about knives


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 22, 2020)

It’s time for bed. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 22, 2020)

Time to get spooky. I'mma streal your soul


----------



## Seastar (Oct 22, 2020)

Hmm... nah. No soul stealing today.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 22, 2020)

Shush now you futile cat I'mma steal souls


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 22, 2020)

Hmm a temporary removal of soul from body could be quite therapeutic for me actually


----------



## Rosie977 (Oct 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Time to get spooky. I'mma streal your soul


Bold of you to assume there is any 

_if you're going to threaten me do it properly milky_


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 22, 2020)

I invited Pietro at the start of October for spooky season bc I find him terrifying but now I think I like him and he may have to stay forever and have a whole mildly spooky fairground made in his honour


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Bold of you to assume there is any
> 
> _if you're going to threaten me do it properly milky_


Okay. Keep talking and I'll make sure to ban you from TbT

	Post automatically merged: Oct 22, 2020

Anyways so how are y'all?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Shush now you futile cat I'mma steal souls


Hahaha I'm not a cat. It just looks that way.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Anyways so how are y'all?


Sharks are killing me, but on the plus side i can stay in bed playing acnh guilt free


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hahaha I'm not a cat. It just looks that way.


Doesn't matter puppet. :^

	Post automatically merged: Oct 22, 2020



ReeBear said:


> Sharks are killing me, but on the plus side i can stay in bed playing acnh guilt free


Sharks..?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Doesn't matter puppet. :^


Aaaand how am I a puppet?


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Doesn't matter puppet. :^
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 22, 2020
> 
> ...


Is shark week not the term anymore? period pain


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Aaaand how am I a puppet?


Because the cat ate your soul and took you over

	Post automatically merged: Oct 22, 2020



ReeBear said:


> Is shark week not the term anymore? period pain


Oh no I call that "Bloody Stream"


----------



## Seastar (Oct 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Because the cat ate your soul and took you over


It's just a Halloween avatar hhhhhhhh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> It's just a Halloween avatar hhhhhhhh


Yes yes of course. Now I'm going to assume you picked the right team in splatoon. Team trick?


----------



## Chris (Oct 22, 2020)

My ex preferred the term "Satan's waterfall".


----------



## Seastar (Oct 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yes yes of course. Now I'm going to assume you picked the right team in splatoon. Team trick?


Haven't picked one yet. But why do you assume there's a correct team?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> My ex preferred the term "Satan's waterfall".


Hell's lake of fire is better tho

	Post automatically merged: Oct 22, 2020



Seastar said:


> Haven't picked one yet. But why do you assume there's a correct team?


Because team trick is the best. It has best girl pearl


----------



## Seastar (Oct 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Because team trick is the best. It has best girl pearl


Yeah that's an opinion, not a fact.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Yeah that's an opinion, not a fact.


Pick team trick or perish cat :^


----------



## Seastar (Oct 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Pick team trick or perish cat :^


You're being too aggressive over a game.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You're being too aggressive over a game.


No I'm trying to keep my winning streak. I've been on winning teams for the splatfest


----------



## Seastar (Oct 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No I'm trying to keep my winning streak. I've been on winning teams for the splatfest


Oh, I see. I don't care as much about winning.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 22, 2020)

I care about winning. Well in splatoon. I've never been good at the first one but in the second one I've managed to find my perfect combo so,, I've been getting more splats n such


----------



## Chris (Oct 22, 2020)

I typically pick by ink colour, but looking at the ones for Trick/Treat there isn't one that particularly stands out to me.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I typically pick by ink colour, but looking at the ones for Trick/Treat there isn't one that particularly stands out to me.


Team trick if you choose treat I'm taking you off of my favorite tbt member list


----------



## Seastar (Oct 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Team trick if you choose treat I'm taking you off of my favorite tbt member list


Why are you trying to force everyone to choose your team?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Why are you trying to force everyone to choose your team?


I'm scouting the best players for my dream team


----------



## Seastar (Oct 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm scouting the best players for my dream team


Hmm, that isn't what it sounds like you're doing lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm, that isn't what it sounds like you're doing lol


That's exactly what I'm doing


----------



## Seastar (Oct 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> That's exactly what I'm doing


No, you're forcing your team onto people. You're even threatening them.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> No, you're forcing your team onto people. You're even threatening them.


I'm bad at scouting

	Post automatically merged: Oct 22, 2020

Anyways so this year I'm finally getting to cosplay. I'm cosplaying as Yumeko apparently due to the fact Seàn surprised me with buying me everything I need for said cosplay. I- hhhh he's the best   he gets boyfriend of the year award


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm bad at scouting
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 22, 2020
> 
> Anyways so this year I'm finally getting to cosplay. I'm cosplaying as Yumeko apparently due to the fact Seàn surprised me with buying me everything I need for said cosplay. I- hhhh he's the best   he gets boyfriend of the year award


I'm going to require pictures soon 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 22, 2020



Milky star said:


> Hell's lake of fire is better tho
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 22, 2020
> 
> ...


Objection

Marina's the best


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 22, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> I'm going to require pictures soon
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 22, 2020
> 
> ...


JULI YOU WILL SEE ME AS DUMMY T HICC BLACK YUMEKO

	Post automatically merged: Oct 22, 2020



Ametsa Izarra said:


> I'm going to require pictures soon
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 22, 2020
> 
> ...


Okay also no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> JULI YOU WILL SEE ME AS DUMMY T HICC BLACK YUMEKO
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 22, 2020
> 
> ...


should I be concerned?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 22, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> should I be concerned?


n o


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 22, 2020)

Oy today was awful busy with schoolwork


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 22, 2020)

Since this thread has been moving slow, I present to you:




The Trolley Problem. We've all seen it, I think.
Instead of looking at the ethics of it and blah blah blah, how would you solve it in the weirdest/most creative way possible?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Since this thread has been moving slow, I present to you:
> View attachment 328797
> The Trolley Problem. We've all seen it, I think.
> Instead of looking at the ethics of it and blah blah blah, how would you solve it in the weirdest/most creative way possible?


Option 3: get the murder deer to push the trolley off


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Since this thread has been moving slow, I present to you:
> View attachment 328797
> The Trolley Problem. We've all seen it, I think.
> Instead of looking at the ethics of it and blah blah blah, how would you solve it in the weirdest/most creative way possible?


w ah t


----------



## Clock (Oct 22, 2020)

Maybe someone in the trolley can sabotage the system.
Thats all I can think of


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 23, 2020)

I’ve got to go to bed soon. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> w ah t


Quickly! A man has his boot stuck in the track oh god oh frick someone think of something!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 23, 2020)

*blows the man up*

There we go.  Now the trolley can move freely without any obstacles.  Problem solved.


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Since this thread has been moving slow, I present to you:
> View attachment 328797
> The Trolley Problem. We've all seen it, I think.
> Instead of looking at the ethics of it and blah blah blah, how would you solve it in the weirdest/most creative way possible?


I step in front of the trolley. "Hello, wonderful day this is," I say, "I couldn't help but notice you are headed right in the direction of some people over there."
The trolley pauses. "Whoa, I didn't see them there," it exclaims, "what kind of horrible person would tie them up to the tracks like that?!"
"I know," I reply, "would you mind helping untie them?"
With the trolley's help, untying the people takes no time at all. Everyone goes home unscathed.

Everyone is so quick to pull the lever but no one stops to consider that maybe the trolley isn't malicious, that it's just trying to do its job and didn't expect someone to be tied onto a train track.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 23, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I step in front of the trolley. "Hello, wonderful day this is," I say, "I couldn't help but notice you are headed right in the direction of some people over there."
> The trolley pauses. "Whoa, I didn't see them there," it exclaims, "what kind of horrible person would tie them up to the tracks like that?!"
> "I know," I reply, "would you mind helping untie them?"
> With the trolley's help, untying the people takes no time at all. Everyone goes home unscathed.
> ...



_This_ is why we’re friends.  Looool


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Since this thread has been moving slow, I present to you:
> View attachment 328797
> The Trolley Problem. We've all seen it, I think.
> Instead of looking at the ethics of it and blah blah blah, how would you solve it in the weirdest/most creative way possible?



You made me miss The Good Place  Can I go for Michael's 'how to kill all six' solution?

	Post automatically merged: Oct 23, 2020

Also is now a good time to bring up my animal crossing is the good place theory where Tom Nook is Michael, Isabelle is Janet, and the player is Eleanor >>


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 23, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> You made me miss The Good Place  Can I go for Michael's 'how to kill all six' solution?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 23, 2020
> 
> Also is now a good time to bring up my animal crossing is the good place theory where Tom Nook is Michael, Isabelle is Janet, and the player is Eleanor >>


The best solution   
Also amazing theory


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> The best solution
> Also amazing theory


 (maybe I should order lots of Pietro posters for my player's house)


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 23, 2020)

I'm vibin at 4:13 am


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 23, 2020)

My disability benefits have been denied a second time so I have to take it to court to appeal it, v manageable for someone with a disability that makes leaving the house really difficult. Arghfgfhrhggh.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 23, 2020

I just want to give up honestly.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Since this thread has been moving slow, I present to you:
> View attachment 328797
> The Trolley Problem. We've all seen it, I think.
> Instead of looking at the ethics of it and blah blah blah, how would you solve it in the weirdest/most creative way possible?


you literally need to run over all 6 without a choice tho

the path loops so just run them over

perks: you cannot go to jail for it
you get to see everyone in horror when they step out
cons: murder


----------



## Seastar (Oct 23, 2020)

What?

Good morning. How is everyone?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What?
> 
> Good morning. How is everyone?


bad


----------



## Seastar (Oct 23, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> bad


Well I hope things get better later


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Well I hope things get better later


they won't


----------



## Seastar (Oct 23, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> they won't


Why did I expect that answer?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Why did I expect that answer?


I'm predictable


----------



## Seastar (Oct 23, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> I'm predictable


Is that a good or bad thing?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 23, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> you literally need to run over all 6 without a choice tho
> 
> the path loops so just run them over
> 
> ...






like this?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 328853
> like this?


Yep, looks good

	Post automatically merged: Oct 23, 2020



Seastar said:


> Is that a good or bad thing?





Seastar said:


> Is that a good or bad thing?





Ametsa Izarra said:


> bad


----------



## Seastar (Oct 23, 2020)

I see we've gone back to the Basement Dwellers being really dark for some reason.


----------



## Chris (Oct 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I see we've gone back to the Basement Dwellers being really dark for some reason.


I've been busy prepping for our Halloween event.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 23, 2020)

While I love this pfp I’m looking forward to going back to my previous pfp


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I see we've gone back to the Basement Dwellers being really dark for some reason.


I prefer the term cursed


----------



## Seastar (Oct 23, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> I prefer the term cursed


Not cursed enough for me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Not cursed enough for me


----------



## Seastar (Oct 23, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> View attachment 328868


Isn't this what the cursed images thread is for?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Isn't this what the cursed images thread is for?


It's dead though (I think)


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 23, 2020)

evening guys


----------



## Seastar (Oct 23, 2020)

It's afternoon for me, but hello!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 23, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> evening guys


Hope your day has been good; I’ve found another time warp


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hope your day has been good; I’ve found another time warp


Cold af weather but otherwise good, thank you!


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 23, 2020)

Found Ankha one island in to searching for a new villager ;w; Now I have her and Lucky together purely through bumping into them on islands :') Maybe when it's time for them to leave someone will want to rehome them together  She's mt first cat villager, I'm v excited


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 23, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Found Ankha one island in to searching for a new villager ;w; Now I have her and Lucky together purely through bumping into them on islands :') Maybe when it's time for them to leave someone will want to rehome them together  She's mt first cat villager, I'm v excited


Ankha is my favorite female cat villager. She’s so cool! I’ve even liked her design back when I disliked the overall snooty personality.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ankha is my favorite female cat villager. She’s so cool! I’ve even liked her design back when I disliked the overall snooty personality.


I've had some ridiculous luck with island hopping :') Maybe I'll ask her to call me kitten


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 23, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I've had some ridiculous luck with island hopping :') Maybe I'll ask her to call me kitten ☺


I’ve seen her once or twice. It’s always a touch upsetting having to pass her up. If I see her in the campsite imma boot out Tex for her


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 23, 2020)

Checking to see if there's souls to be stolen


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 23, 2020)

hi I've been drawing


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 23, 2020)

"Talent? Never heard of her" I love that


----------



## Seastar (Oct 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Checking to see if there's souls to be stolen


Go steal Tom Nook's.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> "Talent? Never heard of her" I love that


lmfao yes


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Go steal Tom Nook's.


I could but I'm Nook Inc's Ghost so if I eat his soul the company and my haunting grounds go to shambles


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 23, 2020)

I’ve been being a bad wild child and have been using the time warp to forage


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 23, 2020)

Bad you say? Keep it up that'll make your soul more scrumptious to feast on later~


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 23, 2020)

Croutons on applesauce. A delicacy.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Croutons on applesauce. A delicacy.


That’s some fine Evwirtian cuisine


----------



## Seastar (Oct 23, 2020)

I told myself I'd sleep an hour ago and I didn't. Shame on me.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 23, 2020)

I did an art


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 24, 2020)

It’s way past my bedtime lol. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 24, 2020)

Meraki said:


> View attachment 328970
> I did an art


Oh dang you mastered Josuke's hair. That's true talent.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 24, 2020)

RuPaul in a Straight is Great shirt I'm _deceased_


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 328983
> RuPaul in a Straight is Great shirt I'm _deceased_


I looooove But I'm a Cheerleader, the film this is from. I love it so much


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I could but I'm Nook Inc's Ghost so if I eat his soul the company and my haunting grounds go to shambles


they're scammer anyways.. hmm 100k for this and mm yeah


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 24, 2020)

Got woken up extra early...fun (-(.  )-‘ )


----------



## Seastar (Oct 24, 2020)

I woke up early then I couldn't go back to sleep because I suddenly got anxiety over stupid things.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 24, 2020)

woke up too early too.. i hate when your body is awake but yeah head/brain is obviously half-asleep so u hear/sometimes see things but u cant get up ugh


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 24, 2020)

Working on Sherb and Beau's woodland picnic spot today uwu (though I should probably be working on study or something instead, woops)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 24, 2020)

I got Fuchsia last night (I was tired of having a penguin in my woodland island) so I’m just missing one more deer!


----------



## Chris (Oct 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I got Fuchsia last night (I was tired of having a penguin in my woodland island) so I’m just missing one more deer!


I've Fuchsia too. I love her vibe.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 24, 2020)

I uh... have Fuchsia's Amiibo card.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 24, 2020)

The next paper Mario is looking lit


----------



## Seastar (Oct 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 329021The next paper Mario is looking lit


What in the-
I don't remember Rapunzel's rescuer being made of paper lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What in the-
> I don't remember Rapunzel's rescuer being made of paper lol


Oh, Fairy Tales and Bedtime Stories has its own..._weird_...lore about the characters. Rapunzel’s best friend is cursed to be a _hair clasp _with the only way to break it being making a dragon laugh. The problem is that the stinkin dragon that’s supposed to be their friend (and helps out with most anything else) REFUSES TO EVEN TRY TO BREAK THE CURSE. It isn’t even a matter of “oh, he knows something worse could happen” because he’s been with the group since he was a BABY. That dragon is my least favorite character


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 24, 2020)

Feeling like shuffling around my non permanent villagers a lot lately ~~ Mac moved in because he reminds me of the angry baby dog I used to live with


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 24, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Feeling like shuffling around my non permanent villagers a lot lately ~~ Mac moved in because he reminds me of the angry baby dog I used to live with


Mac is love, I love bulldogs.

also, evening.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 24, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Feeling like shuffling around my non permanent villagers a lot lately ~~ Mac moved in because he reminds me of the angry baby dog I used to live with


I had Mac in CF. He was a cool dude but he doesn’t fit my theme.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 24, 2020)

I see green pumpkins. Those are my favorites!


----------



## Seastar (Oct 24, 2020)

Oh woah, Jack is here?


----------



## Clock (Oct 24, 2020)

I wasn't that active today, oh well.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 24, 2020)

Drawing Pietro in the style of the poster for ’Hausu’ is way too fun >> I think I made myself scared of him again



Spoiler: Halloween avatar wip


----------



## Seastar (Oct 24, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Drawing Pietro in the style of the poster for ’Hausu’ is way too fun >> I think I made myself scared of him again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks really good! ...But also cursed.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> That looks really good! ...But also cursed.


Cursed is exactly what I was going for


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 24, 2020)

anyone else annoyed by among us hackers


----------



## moo_nieu (Oct 24, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Drawing Pietro in the style of the poster for ’Hausu’ is way too fun >> I think I made myself scared of him again
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know I never post here, but sometimes I click on the thread
This is freaking awesome, I love it so much.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 24, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> anyone else annoyed by among us hackers
> View attachment 329062


Hmm, reminds me of the spam bots I once saw when trying to watch Nintendo's E3 livestream.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 24, 2020)

Moo_Nieu said:


> I know I never post here, but sometimes I click on the thread
> This is freaking awesome, I love it so much.


Tysm


----------



## Mick (Oct 24, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Drawing Pietro in the style of the poster for ’Hausu’ is way too fun >> I think I made myself scared of him again
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's spooky. I love it!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 24, 2020)

I’ve been getting stuff set up for the events. I’m just waiting for nighttime to take a pic of the lodge!


----------



## Mick (Oct 24, 2020)

I need to wait a day for my house exterior to change and a little bridge to be built, but I've also been decorating for a spooky pic! Hope it turns out nicely...


----------



## Seastar (Oct 24, 2020)

I'm just over here playing my over a decade old Pokemon Pearl game. Why? No reason. I'm just bored.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 24, 2020)

Mick said:


> I need to wait a day for my house exterior to change and a little bridge to be built, but I've also been decorating for a spooky pic! Hope it turns out nicely...


I WAS going to wait a day but I needed the “haunted” reaction for my sig (I haven’t done anything else on Halloween night) so I got my exterior change early.


----------



## Mick (Oct 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm just over here playing my over a decade old Pokemon Pearl game. Why? No reason. I'm just bored.



I think Pearl is the one I played the most, it was a nice game 



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I WAS going to wait a day but I needed the “haunted” reaction for my sig (I haven’t done anything else on Halloween night) so I got my exterior change early.



Ooh, cheaty. (Kidding, of course.) It's a nice signature!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 24, 2020)

Mick said:


> Ooh, cheaty. (Kidding, of course.) It's a nice signature!


I’ve been TTing occasionally as of late. Not too much tho


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 24, 2020)

avatar done  guess I’ll work on signature tomorrow and then get round to the in game stuff ;w;


----------



## Chris (Oct 24, 2020)

Is everyone having fun?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 24, 2020)

Bruh people are dumb


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Is everyone having fun?


Yesh! I’ve gotten pretty much everything set up lol. I’m just waiting for the night to take a picture of the lodge.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 24, 2020)

it's you AHH



Spoiler: People are dumb I can't 



I can't stand people sometimes. You said you wanted no peppers on your quesadilla then get mad when I don't add them so I add only green peppers like you ask and then get mad when I add green peppers and then storm out angry and say that we're the confused ones. No lady it's you AHH fine don't eat then. At least I got to pet a puppy and a lady told us were doing good but still aaahhhhh my job difficult




	Post automatically merged: Oct 24, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> Is everyone having fun?


Kinda. I just gotta get away from school and work and play ac and splatoon. I'm angry


----------



## Seastar (Oct 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Is everyone having fun?


I'm not really doing anything, so I don't know lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 24, 2020)

That's it I'mma draw a pumpkin head persona. Yes I know it's been done before but I'm really loving the character I've created from my avi


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 24, 2020)

what if there was a gordon ramsey but for art 

Hell's museum

'THIS DRAWING IS SO BAD I CAN HEAR PRE-SCHOOLERS'


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 24, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> what if there was a gordon ramsey but for art
> 
> Hell's museum
> 
> 'THIS DRAWING IS SO BAD I CAN HEAR PRE-SCHOOLERS'


For real Gordon Ramsey wouldn’t like my cooking I like fudge grainy and fish burnt


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 24, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> what if there was a gordon ramsey but for art
> 
> Hell's museum
> 
> 'THIS DRAWING IS SO BAD I CAN HEAR PRE-SCHOOLERS'


_oh no_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 24, 2020)

Am I spookkky


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 24, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> what if there was a gordon ramsey but for art
> 
> Hell's museum
> 
> 'THIS DRAWING IS SO BAD I CAN HEAR PRE-SCHOOLERS'





Meraki said:


> _oh no_


WHAT ARE YOU?!?

A preschooler with a crayon.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 24, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> WHAT ARE YOU?!?
> 
> A preschooler with a crayon.


I feel like I’d be the person who’s mediocre but always manages to beat someone who made a huge mistake lol


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Am I spookkky


no


----------



## Seastar (Oct 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Am I spookkky


Stop asking for souls.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I feel like I’d be the person who’s mediocre but always manages to beat someone who made a huge mistake lol


I feel like I'm the person making the big mistake


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 24, 2020)

I just want souls I'm hungry.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 24, 2020



Meraki said:


> no


I'll cast a hex on you />~>


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I just want souls I'm hungry.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 24, 2020
> 
> ...


so you want a muffin?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 24, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> so you want a muffin?


I can't ingest those.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 24, 2020)

Guys don’t take having thumbs for granted


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I can't ingest those.


2 bagels, take them or leave them

	Post automatically merged: Oct 24, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Guys don’t take having thumbs for granted


*concern*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 24, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> *concern*


Trust me try spending a minute trying to pick something up with two fingers it ain’t fun


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 24, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> 2 bagels, take them or leave them
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 24, 2020
> 
> ...


I can't eat those either. I can only ingest souls and considering you don't have one you're not useful to me.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I can't eat those either. I can only ingest souls and considering you don't have one you're not useful to me.


well you heard it there folks I don't have a soul


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I just want souls I'm hungry.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 24, 2020
> 
> ...


no❤


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 25, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> well you heard it there folks I don't have a soul


Can anyone else confirm this for me?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 25, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> Can anyone else confirm this for me?


Hmm... I think it might be someone else who doesn't.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 25, 2020)

I’ve got to sleep now so see y’all in the morning!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm... I think it might be someone else who doesn't.


a certain grey pyromaniac cat?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 25, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> a certain grey pyromaniac cat?


Oh whoops I guess that was too obvious


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh whoops I guess that was too obvious


probably both of us tbh


----------



## Seastar (Oct 25, 2020)

Hmm, I keep thinking about a squid and an octopus lately...
Wait, never mind. I said nothing.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm, I keep thinking about a squid and an octopus lately...
> Wait, never mind. I said nothing.


Woomy?


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 25, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> a certain grey pyromaniac cat?


that description


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 25, 2020)

Atheist lack souls. u-u I'm hungry

	Post automatically merged: Oct 25, 2020

Actually I need to vamp up my sig a bit. Do I dare include my own art? Nah.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Atheist lack souls. u-u I'm hungry
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 25, 2020
> 
> Actually I need to vamp up my sig a bit. Do I dare include my own art? Nah.


o.o


----------



## Seastar (Oct 25, 2020)

Why does she want to eat souls-



Ametsa Izarra said:


> Woomy?


Veemo


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Atheist lack souls


I lacked a soul before I was atheist checkmate


----------



## Seastar (Oct 25, 2020)

Okay, good night then. Bye!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 25, 2020)

Ya'll i'm just hungry please gain a soul


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Ya'll i'm just hungry please gain a soul


you'll never get a s o u l out of me! *n e v e r*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 25, 2020)

;; am hungy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> ;; am hungy






eat


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 329148
> eat


I love those. I can't ingest them though


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I love those. I can't ingest them though


My condolences


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 25, 2020)

Almost finished my Hausu/Pietro themed signature uwu


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Almost finished my Hausu/Pietro themed signature uwu


Your avatar is fantastic.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 25, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Your avatar is fantastic.


Eh eheheh thank you so much  time to submit!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 25, 2020)

Mornin’ y’all’s!


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 25, 2020)

Hello  How is everyone today?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 25, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Hello ☺ How is everyone today?


Pretty good! I’m listening to meme songs lol


----------



## Seastar (Oct 25, 2020)

I'm just busy with things like Animal Crossing because I just woke up.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 25, 2020)

Getting some studying done today because the last few days dissolved into lying in bed all day playing animal crossing


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 25, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Eh eheheh thank you so much  time to submit!


Did you draw your avatar?


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Did you draw your avatar?


Yeeeeee, I drew both the avatar and signature based on the posters for Hausu


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 25, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Yeeeeee, I drew both the avatar and signature based on the posters for Hausu ☺


F dang it I knew it. That means I gotta draw my avatar and sig if I want a chance to win at the avi sig. contest,, unfortunately my digital art is trash so basically I have no chance of winning hhhhh why are you so good hh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 25, 2020)

It’s not a contest this time; it’s more a raffle for a random prize. I’m hoping for free soup but I highly doubt I’ll get it lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s not a contest this time; it’s more a raffle for a random prize. I’m hoping for free soup but I highly doubt I’ll get it lol


I think I'll do more raffles this time. Considering I did almost every contest and won 0 of them that shot me in the heart hh


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> F dang it I knew it. That means I gotta draw my avatar and sig if I want a chance to win at the avi sig. contest,, unfortunately my digital art is trash so basically I have no chance of winning hhhhh why are you so good hh





Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s not a contest this time; it’s more a raffle for a random prize. I’m hoping for free soup but I highly doubt I’ll get it lol


Yeeee it not a competition I was just procrastinating for the things I should have actually been doing by spending too much time on something that’s just participation based :’) you are plenty spooky!


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I think I'll do more raffles this time. Considering I did almost every contest and won 0 of them that shot me in the heart hh


I hope the second part does have another raffle like contest  For now, I only need to guess at the candies and I've 'finished playing' this round 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 25, 2020



ReeBear said:


> Yeeee it not a competition I was just procrastinating for the things I should have actually been doing by spending too much time on something that’s just participation based :’) you are plenty spooky!


I love what you did with your avatar and signature!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 25, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> I hope the second part does have another raffle like contest  For now, I only need to guess at the candies and I've 'finished playing' this round
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 25, 2020
> 
> ...


I didn't do much raffles last time and I regret that so like Yumeko I'mma gamble and hope I get something out of it

	Post automatically merged: Oct 25, 2020



ReeBear said:


> Yeeee it not a competition I was just procrastinating for the things I should have actually been doing by spending too much time on something that’s just participation based :’) you are plenty spooky!


You're just very good at art lol. I've never been to good at digital art but, my traditional art looks better unfortunately it feels no one has interest in traditional art which makes me rather sad. Hehe thank you though! I do love what I came up with for my avatar


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You're just very good at art lol. I've never been to good at digital art but, my traditional art looks better unfortunately it feels no one has interest in traditional art which makes me rather sad. Hehe thank you though! I do love what I came up with for my avatar


egh honestly I find that traditional and digital feed back and forth into each other well  Also I’m doing a really big project entirely traditional at the moment, I think it all depends on the space/audience. Events like inktober definitely bring more attention to traditional media artists  just keep working at it and playing around with stuff ~

	Post automatically merged: Oct 25, 2020



Tinkeringbell said:


> I love what you did with your avatar and signature!


Thank you so much


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 25, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> egh honestly I find that traditional and digital feed back and forth into each other well ☺ Also I’m doing a really big project entirely traditional at the moment, I think it all depends on the space/audience. Events like inktober definitely bring more attention to traditional media artists ☺ just keep working at it and playing around with stuff ~


Looking at it that way yeah I guess they do feed off if each other. Hmm..based on the audience if tbt they seem to like.. digital art more lol that's just not in my skill set. I've tried it but...I like my traditional art better lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 25, 2020)

I’ve found a good middle ground between both traditional and digital that gives me my best results. I always find it hard to finish a project well in traditional and I can’t make a good sketch in digital so doing a traditional sketch and finishing digitally helps!


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Looking at it that way yeah I guess they do feed off if each other. Hmm..based on the audience if tbt they seem to like.. digital art more lol that's just not in my skill set. I've tried it but...I like my traditional art better lol


Yeah, I find fandom communities definitely lean more towards digital art, but there’s definitely space for traditional art still  I draw on Procreate which is really nice because the brushes are very traditional feeling and it’s a very intuitive program


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 25, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Yeah, I find fandom communities definitely lean more towards digital art, but there’s definitely space for traditional art still ☺ I draw on Procreate which is really nice because the brushes are very traditional feeling and it’s a very intuitive program ☺


I hear procreate is really good. Unfortunately I don't own an apple device do I wouldn't know lol


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I hear procreate is really good. Unfortunately I don't own an apple device do I wouldn't know lol


Yeaaaah, I decided to get an iPad purely to get procreate because it worked out cheaper than the monthly subscription model Adobe push for photoshop  I got my iPad second hand/with money off through trading in old Games/DVDs to the second hand shop I got it from. Still a big investment though ;w;


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 25, 2020)

BOOO!


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 25, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> BOOO!


Is that a delicious glass of fresh blood?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 25, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Is that a delicious glad of fresh blood?


wine actually, sorry.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 25, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Yeaaaah, I decided to get an iPad purely to get procreate because it worked out cheaper than the monthly subscription model Adobe push for photoshop  I got my iPad second hand/with money off through trading in old Games/DVDs to the second hand shop I got it from. Still a big investment though ;w;


I'm in college and they have this thing where like..you get all the Adobe stuff..for 20 dollars! Though..I hardly use adobe stuff aside from this class I finished but..my sister uses it. My sister has begged for like years it seems like to get an ipad for procreate. Unfortunately my won't buy it so she's restored to waiting and getting a job


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I think I'll do more raffles this time. Considering I did almost every contest and won 0 of them that shot me in the heart hh





Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s not a contest this time; it’s more a raffle for a random prize. I’m hoping for free soup but I highly doubt I’ll get it lol





ReeBear said:


> Yeeee it not a competition I was just procrastinating for the things I should have actually been doing by spending too much time on something that’s just participation based :’) you are plenty spooky!



It is exactly like a raffle! There are 23 prizes up for grabs and everyone* who enters is guaranteed to get something. Prizes will be awarded randomly rather than entries being judged. 

*unless you're a staff member, then you're excluded


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 25, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It is exactly like a raffle! There are 23 prizes up for grabs and everyone* who enters is guaranteed to get something. Prizes will be awarded randomly rather than entries being judged.
> 
> *unless you're a staff member, then you're excluded


Oh!! So no matter what... everyone wins??


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh!! So no matter what... everyone wins??


Yes! Hence why there are no staff favourites or community voting for this event.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 25, 2020)

Okey now I KNOW the banner is changing the pumpkins are yellow and it’s in a sunset


----------



## Seastar (Oct 25, 2020)

Maybe it'll become night on Halloween?


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 25, 2020)

I hope this evening banner isn't just for Halloween and that they keep it all year like how it was on TBT 2.0.


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I hope this evening banner isn't just for Halloween and that they keep it all year like how it was on TBT 2.0.


We unfortunately aren't at a point where we are ready to introduce a day/night cycle like on TBT 2.0, but it *will* be returning! The development is a long process because it needs to be rebuilt from the ground up. For now this is just a Halloween edition. As you'll quickly notice it's not synced with real time - it's sunset 24/7!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Okey now I KNOW the banner is changing the pumpkins are yellow and it’s in a sunset


It is. It was day tike yesterday

	Post automatically merged: Oct 25, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> Yes! Hence why there are no staff favourites or community voting for this event.


Oh man. Then I'll enter both things then!! I'm hoping for tbt or a cool potion uvu


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 25, 2020)

Yaaaay entered all 3 halloween events so far uwu participation prizes r my fav


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 25, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Yaaaay entered all 3 halloween events so far uwu participation prizes r my fav


Same here! I also had a lot of fun decorating my little area. I might keep the 'front yard', but change it up for Christmas and Spring/Summer. Or I'll revert back to my original division of space... I don't know yet XD


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 25, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Yaaaay entered all 3 halloween events so far uwu participation prizes r my fav


I gotta fix my front yard in acnh,,


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 25, 2020)

Oy I accidentally confused a user about the event (>(~ )< )


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oy I accidentally confused a user about the event (>(~ )< )


Huh?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Huh?


Someone thought that the woods subforum was related to Evwirt and I answered kinda cryptically lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Someone thought that the woods subforum was related to Evwirt and I answered kinda cryptically lol


Oooh man you're popular  Haha did you at least get it straightened out?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oooh man you're popular  Haha did you at least get it straightened out?


Someone else had to help out. I’d thought they’d know the main gist of the subforum by looking at the names of the events (Evwirt isn’t exactly “trick or treat”-like) but I guess I was wrong


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 25, 2020)

how is everyone?

i just spent an hour sending 60 pictures of something specific to someone


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 25, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> how is everyone?
> 
> i just spent an hour sending 60 pictures of something specific to someone


I got vaccinated for the flu. I’m aight but my arm hurts a touch


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 25, 2020)

im good, doing tedious **** in an mmorpg i play.. and i should be working on event stuff here lol..


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I got vaccinated for the flu. I’m aight but my arm hurts a touch


I heard constantly moving it could help?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I got vaccinated for the flu. I’m aight but my arm hurts a touch


okay lets see if your head is okay...

is pineapple on pizza good?


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2020)

Told myself I'd take a break this evening after spending much of my weekend working on TBT stuff. Instead I'm going back to basics in fiction writing to try and figure out why the first book in a series I've been working on for 7.5yrs isn't working. If I took my real work half as seriously as I take my hobbies I would be so successful.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 25, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> okay lets see if your head is okay...
> 
> is pineapple on pizza good?


With bbq sauce instead of pizza sauce Yesh


----------



## Seastar (Oct 25, 2020)

I'm doing something dumb with my Pokemon games (using Pokemon Battle Revolution and 4 DS systems) but they keep disconnecting. Why do I even bother?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> With bbq sauce instead of pizza sauce Yesh


I see everything seems to be normal


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 25, 2020)

Evwirt ain’t normal tho. Everything is muggy and I hate it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 25, 2020)

Meow I wanna write my novel but ack


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Meow I wanna write my novel but ack


What's stopping you?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 25, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> What's stopping you?


My lack of motivation. The and college and work. And basically any small inconvenience in my life.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 25, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Told myself I'd take a break this evening after spending much of my weekend working on TBT stuff. Instead I'm going back to basics in fiction writing to try and figure out why the first book in a series I've been working on for 7.5yrs isn't working. If I took my real work half as seriously as I take my hobbies I would be so successful.
> 
> View attachment 329316


whahhhh owo Goodluck! Let me know if you wanna talk about your ideas or want a proof reader at all -w- Always happy to bounce ideas around ~
I'm about to start the final draft of my tarot deck after over a year of working on researching and sketching it ahahahah ;w; long term projects are fun


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 25, 2020)

U-U writing gay fanfiction is hard if you don't want to offend anyone


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> U-U writing gay fanfiction is hard if you don't want to offend anyone


Honestly if u tag things well I don't see why anyone should get offended, no one is making them read it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 25, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Honestly if u tag things well I don't see why anyone should get offended, no one is making them read it


It's just that technically my gay fanfiction would be "yaoi" since my ocs are kinda more animeish than just real humans..so people tend to hate yaoi since it's offensive and doesn't represent gays well.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> It's just that technically my gay fanfiction would be "yaoi" since my ocs are kinda more animeish than just real humans..so people tend to hate yaoi since it's offensive and doesn't represent gays well.


I mean, a gay, love story anime can just be labeled as a romance since yaoi is more nsfw, if it helps.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I mean, a gay, love story anime can just be labeled as a romance since yaoi is more nsfw, if it helps.


Hmm...true. I try to stay away from nsfw stuff aside from labeling who's top and bottom but other than that it's not really nsfw. Unless gore counts


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 25, 2020)

@FrogslimeOfficial i’m enjoying all of your TGP theming by the way ;w;


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 25, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> @FrogslimeOfficial i’m enjoying all of your TGP theming by the way ;w;


Thank you!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 25, 2020)

Aaaaay I have a backdrop that fully realizes my home


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 25, 2020)

I love this backdrop. It makes me think of DS Twilight House from Mario Kart.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 25, 2020)

Hmm...now that I think about it I’ve never seen a mansion here in Evwirt. Odd. Usually these sorts of places have em. It does have several palaces tho


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 25, 2020)

If you want to find Twilight House, just listen for the sound of car engines and the screams of enraged players after being hit with the 4th red shell that round.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 25, 2020)

I haven’t heard any cars around where I’m at. Oddly enough I have heard bagpipes


----------



## Seastar (Oct 25, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I love this backdrop. It makes me think of DS Twilight House from Mario Kart.


I loved Mario Kart DS a bit too much lol


----------



## Antonio (Oct 25, 2020)

I've been extremely depressed


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 25, 2020)

Alek said:


> I've been extremely depressed


Ah same. I'm fine today but last week was awful. Hope it gets better for you soon.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 25, 2020)

THE BACKDROPS ARE BACK I NEED THE RED ONE YESS

	Post automatically merged: Oct 25, 2020



Seastar said:


> I loved Mario Kart DS a bit too much lol


Yo I hated the game but the reference is nice tbh

	Post automatically merged: Oct 25, 2020

Which shall I choose..hm...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 25, 2020)

I’m so glad that a lot of people are gravitating towards the woods they have become my natural habitat


----------



## Clock (Oct 25, 2020)

I should get a backdrop soon


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 25, 2020)

Get the woods get the woods it’s hype in here (if a touch too muggy)


----------



## Clock (Oct 25, 2020)

The bloodlit corpse backdrop looks nice, I'll probably get that one


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 25, 2020)

okay maybe I'll do the skeleton one hhh idk

	Post automatically merged: Oct 25, 2020

Hmm...the dance of dead one is cute.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 25, 2020)

Only six days 'till Halloween. So psyched!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 25, 2020)

We got a small set of candy to hand out on Halloween night. The real fun is on Sunday morning tho. We’re definitely going to raid Walmart for heavily discounted candy


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 25, 2020)

I'm not doing Anything for Halloween.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm not doing Anything for Halloween.


Not even the good ol' horror movie and dressing up?


----------



## Clock (Oct 25, 2020)

Probably for Halloween, I might stay home or go somewhere.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Not even the good ol' horror movie and dressing up?


No. My mom banned Halloween in my house lol

	Post automatically merged: Oct 25, 2020

F for sig it's too big


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No. My mom banned Halloween in my house lol


Ah, rip.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 25, 2020)

Nevermind my gif just looks dumb at a small size. I gotta find something else/

	Post automatically merged: Oct 25, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ah, rip.


Eh it's okay. I'm a little old for trick or treating and I'm lazy so I'm not missing anything.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 25, 2020)

Yea I’m too old for trick or treating too. I do have very good memories of it though; one time I got a whole bowlful of suckers cuz the guy was closing up for the night!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 25, 2020)

I got money once. Not sure why. I just got money. Full size candy bars..stupid church flyers and tooth paste. My favorite candy will always be the rejected candy. I love bottom candy uvu


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 25, 2020)

How many people actually take more than one piece? Like, don't you feel guilty or something 'cause like some other kid coulda had it.
Not that I have that dilemma anymore because no more trick-or-treating, but _still_.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 25, 2020)

We also got money (but only like a quarter per person lol), flyers, little toys and glow sticks. My favorites were the kinda obscure stuff like fizzy candy

	Post automatically merged: Oct 25, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> How many people actually take more than one piece? Like, don't you feel guilty or something 'cause like some other kid coulda had it.
> Not that I have that dilemma anymore because no more trick-or-treating, but _still_.


We tend to hand out 2-3 pieces per person. The years we went trick or treating when we found an unattended bowl unless it said otherwise we only took one.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 25, 2020)

I'm just going to eat candy on Halloween... and maybe watch movies... I don't know. Not horror ones, though. I don't like those lol (Okay except for Coraline)


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 25, 2020)

I just wanna cosplay as Yumeko ;;


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 26, 2020)

I’ve got to go to bed. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 26, 2020)

I wanna do the annual marathon of over the garden wall with my partner  on halloween uwu 
Also gotta do productives today but then it's time to work on Pietro and Dom's haunted fairground area ~


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 26, 2020)

Mornin’! I’m thinking of watching OtGW on Halloween too, just when I’m not handing out candies


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 26, 2020)

I'm so sleeeepy already is it animal crossing time yet ;-; (it's not, I've only completed one to do list item)


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 26, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I'm so sleeeepy already is it animal crossing time yet ;-; (it's not, I've only completed one to do list item)


Wasn't completing a to-do list item on that list? Then you have 2 and it's definitely time for animal crossing. (If you ever get tired of my bad advice, lemme know)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 26, 2020)

deck the halls with scary pumpkins

fa la la la la la la la la


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 26, 2020)

It's the season to be fearful

fa la la la la la la la la


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 26, 2020)

don we now our spooky costumes

fa la la la la la la la la


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 26, 2020)

Troll the ancient Hallow's eve chants

Fa la la la la la la la la

	Post automatically merged: Oct 26, 2020

( I must admit this is about as far as my knowledge of this song goes)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 26, 2020)

Yo I’m low key desensitized from the spookiness of the woods now I’m just like “get out of my campsite” to the death critters lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 26, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Troll the ancient Hallow's eve chants
> 
> Fa la la la la la la la la
> 
> ...


i just looked up the lyrics


----------



## Seastar (Oct 26, 2020)

-insert line about candy here because that's all I want-

Uh... how is everyone today?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 26, 2020)

Pretty good, all things considered


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 26, 2020)

Feeling pretty good uwu gently productive day of setting stuff up for the rest of the week and start work on Pietro and Dom's fairground ~ Dom kept running around and playing with the arcade area while I was setting it up ;w;


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 26, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Feeling pretty good uwu gently productive day of setting stuff up for the rest of the week and start work on Pietro and Dom's fairground ~ Dom kept running around and playing with the arcade area while I was setting it up ;w;


It's so nice to see villagers actually use areas! I hope he'll keep that up once you have the area finished


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 26, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> It's so nice to see villagers actually use areas! I hope he'll keep that up once you have the area finished


Yesss! Dom only moved in the other day so I’m glad he gravitated towards where he’ll end up living  I’ve found Pietro really likes making the giant monster figures breathe fire, the soft destructive bab. And Beau always finds my picnic area wherever it moves to ;w;

	Post automatically merged: Oct 26, 2020

Also ohhhh orange pumpkins now I only just noticed


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 26, 2020)

Okay, y'all what's a good fall recipe that's simple to make that you'd recommend?


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Okay, y'all what's a good fall recipe that's simple to make that you'd recommend?


My brain is broken because I honestly thought you meant a DIY recipe for way too long ;-;


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Okay, y'all what's a good fall recipe that's simple to make that you'd recommend?


What are you thinking about? If you’re thinking more dinner I’d say beef stew is good and simple if a bit lengthy to make. Caramel corn is a good fall treat that’s a bit quicker to make but not a meal.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What are you thinking about? If you’re thinking more dinner I’d say beef stew is good and simple if a bit lengthy to make. Caramel corn is a good fall treat that’s a bit quicker to make but not a meal.


I was thinking dessert, which caramel corn definitely works with


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 26, 2020)

My partner made a vvvv tasty pumpkin, orange and saffron soup recently, I don’t know how simple it was because he tends to use cooking as a (delicious) form of procrastination >> I can find the recipe of you like?


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Okay, y'all what's a good fall recipe that's simple to make that you'd recommend?


Stamppot boerenkool met rookworst, or rode kool met appelmoes en gehaktbal


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 26, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Stamppot boerenkool met rookworst, or rode kool met appelmoes en gehaktbal


I can’t exactly understand what these dishes are but a quick search shows that they look pretty good


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I can’t exactly understand what these dishes are but a quick search shows that they look pretty good


One of them is kale, mashed potatoes, and a certain type of smoked sausage that I'm not sure they'll sell outside of the Netherlands.
The second one is red cabbage, apple sauce, and a meatball


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 26, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> One of them is kale, mashed potatoes, and a certain type of smoked sausage that I'm not sure they'll sell outside of the Netherlands.
> The second one is red cabbage, apple sauce, and a meatball


Ooh, that DOES sound good.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 26, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> My partner made a vvvv tasty pumpkin, orange and saffron soup recently, I don’t know how simple it was because he tends to use cooking as a (delicious) form of procrastination >> I can find the recipe of you like?


That'd be great!



Tinkeringbell said:


> Stamppot boerenkool met rookworst, or rode kool met appelmoes en gehaktbal


Sounds super good, might try them.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 26, 2020)

I would suggest looking up the website Allrecipes. It has a metric ton of excellent recipes. My mom uses it all the time.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> That'd be great!
> 
> 
> Sounds super good, might try them.


I'll PM it to you


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 26, 2020)

hello peeps

	Post automatically merged: Oct 26, 2020

hello peeps


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 26, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> hello peeps
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 26, 2020
> 
> hello peeps


Hello again! I see you chose the woods


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hello again! I see you chose the woods


truth be told I always wanted to go to a vacation on Evwirt


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 26, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> truth be told I always wanted to go to a vacation on Evwirt


You brought provisions though, right? RIGHT?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 26, 2020)

I need bells in acnh u_u


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You brought provisions though, right? RIGHT?


Yes I heard I needed margarine spray, a megaphone, and bear spray.

i didn't bring any food because I want to try the local cursed food


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 26, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> Yes I heard I needed margarine spray, a megaphone, and bear spray.
> 
> i didn't bring any food because I want to try the local cursed food


hhhhh you shoulda brought food


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I need bells in acnh u_u


When it's not 3am here I can drop you some off if you like? 
(Also, woops, insomnia)


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 26, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> When it's not 3am here I can drop you some off if you like?
> (Also, woops, insomnia)


;3; you don't have to.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> ;3; you don't have to.


Eh I got bells to spare :') it's no worry  
Gonna try to sleep again ;-;


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 27, 2020)

I’ve got to go to bed soon. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## Chris (Oct 27, 2020)

I know a few of you are very anti-tattoo but I made a spooky friend today.  



Spoiler: TW: swelling and trace amounts of blood/plasma.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 27, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I know a few of you are very anti-tattoo but I made a spooky friend today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So cute and seasonal ;-;


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 27, 2020)

I just don’t like needles in general...I got my flu shot a couple days ago and let me tell ya I was TENSE. I got through it no problem tho but my arm is still a touch sore.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I just don’t like needles in general...I got my flu shot a couple days ago and let me tell ya I was TENSE. I got through it no problem tho but my arm is still a touch sore.


When I had a tumour I had multiple blood tests weekly for 6 months, it was not fun ;-; my partner faints at the sight of blood too so he wasn't much help :') Weirdly I've no hangups about getting tattooed :')

	Post automatically merged: Oct 27, 2020

Also the cold weather is wrecking my already broken body so I'm going back to bed


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 27, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I know a few of you are very anti-tattoo but I made a spooky friend today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's very pretty, but also very seasonal... What are you going to do with it in summer?


----------



## Chris (Oct 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I just don’t like needles in general...I got my flu shot a couple days ago and let me tell ya I was TENSE. I got through it no problem tho but my arm is still a touch sore.


I'd take a full day tattoo session over a shot. I regularly get intramuscular injections and absolutely *dread* them and they hurt like hell. 



Tinkeringbell said:


> It's very pretty, but also very seasonal... What are you going to do with it in summer?


It's Halloween everyday in my world so it'll always be in season.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 27, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I know a few of you are very anti-tattoo but I made a spooky friend today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I wasn't so scared of needles I get a tattoo,, now the location of said tattoo is nsfw hehe freaking awesome dude!! I love it!!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 27, 2020

Anyways there's no power in my house luckily I charged my switch and phone last night. I'm just so sad(not) I can't do my homework


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> If I wasn't so scared of needles I get a tattoo,, now the location of said tattoo is nsfw hehe freaking awesome dude!! I love it!!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 27, 2020
> 
> Anyways there's no power in my house luckily I charged my switch and phone last night. I'm just so sad(not) I can't do my homework


_WHAT_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 27, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> _WHAT_


Wait it's back


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Wait it's back


i was talking about the tattoo wth


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 27, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> i was talking about the tattoo wth


Oh? The location of mine? It's not a inappropriate it's just not advised I say it in a forum.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh? The location of mine? It's not a inappropriate it's just not advised I say it in a forum.


dont wanna know


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 27, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> dont wanna know


I wouldn't have told you anyways. Not in a public forum.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I wouldn't have told you anyways. Not in a public forum.


g o o d keep it that way


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 27, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> g o o d keep it that way


Yes ma'am


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 27, 2020)

If I got tattoos, my first one would be a barcode so I can try scanning it at stores.


----------



## Antonio (Oct 27, 2020)

I feel so much better.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 27, 2020)

I know that I do not want any tattoos.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> If I got tattoos, my first one would be a barcode so I can try scanning it at stores.


Amateur.

QR code that plays never gonna give you up when scanned.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 27, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> Amateur.
> 
> QR code that plays never gonna give you up when scanned.


Oh yeah, that too. Or should I get it shaved into my head


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 27, 2020)

I want a tattoo so much ;-;


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oh yeah, that too. Or should I get it shaved into my head


frog no 

your head is for all star by smash mouth


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 27, 2020)

hhhh it got cold here all of a sudden


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 27, 2020)

It's cold help p


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 27, 2020)

was cold yesterday


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 27, 2020)

Gib me something to doodle. I might as well practice my drawing on paper


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 27, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> frog no
> 
> your head is for all star by smash mouth






this'll be my hairstyle


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Gib me something to doodle. I might as well practice my drawing on paper


my brain
OH LOOK AT THAT YOU'RE ALREADY DONE!

<camera cuts to a blank page>


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 27, 2020)

Brugh I literally just tried to make a joke and my mom just ruined it 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 27, 2020



Ametsa Izarra said:


> my brain
> OH LOOK AT THAT YOU'RE ALREADY DONE!
> 
> <camera cuts to a blank page>


W h

	Post automatically merged: Oct 27, 2020

I literally just want a hot dog but I can't eat one ;3; and I can't sleep either so I'm just vibin cold and hungry qwq


----------



## Chris (Oct 27, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I want a tattoo so much ;-;


What would you get? 

I'm up to 18. With another booked and two others agreed with the artist but no date yet.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 27, 2020)

if i ever get a tattoo which i sorta doubt, it'll be small and barely seeable


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 27, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> What would you get?
> 
> I'm up to 18. With another booked and two others agreed with the artist but no date yet.


18 tattoos?? You just love that needle pain huh?

	Post automatically merged: Oct 27, 2020

If I ever got a tattoo I'd get an alien on my the left side of my chest,, I always wanted a tattoo on my chest.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> If I ever got a tattoo I'd get an alien on my the left side of my chest,, I always wanted a tattoo on my chest.


I’ve heard that chest tattoos are some of the more painful ones, tho


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ve heard that chest tattoos are some of the more painful ones, tho


;3; I just want a alien on my left boble I think it'd be cute hhhhh I would do a hand tattoo but I heard those suck


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 27, 2020)

hashshshahdkajsdjksksdhjsdkskskdkakskskaakmsnsksdj 

i am in p a i n and I have things to type up that I can't focus on because daydreaming 

hahahahahahahahahshsjsjajakajahajahahakakkskakskakkakakskskakakakakkakhkskkl

;~;

	Post automatically merged: Oct 27, 2020



Milky star said:


> ;3; I just want a alien on my left boble I think it'd be cute hhhhh I would do a hand tattoo but I heard those suck


w h y did you tell us I didn't want to know

	Post automatically merged: Oct 27, 2020

ALSO ALSO how do those tattoos even work do you just take all your clothes off


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 27, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> hashshshahdkajsdjksksdhjsdkskskdkakskskaakmsnsksdj
> 
> i am in p a i n and I have things to type up that I can't focus on because daydreaming
> 
> ...


LOOK I SAID IT IN THE MOST WHOLESOME WAY POSSIBLE THAT'S WHAT I WANT! It'll be cute to see a little alien chilling there when I wear tank tops


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> LOOK I SAID IT IN THE MOST WHOLESOME WAY POSSIBLE THAT'S WHAT I WANT! It'll be cute to see a little alien chilling there when I wear tank tops


that is not wholesome


----------



## Chris (Oct 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> 18 tattoos?? You just love that needle pain huh?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 27, 2020
> 
> If I ever got a tattoo I'd get an alien on my the left side of my chest,, I always wanted a tattoo on my chest.


I don't enjoy the pain and I absolutely *hate* the healing process but I do love the result! In addition I've also been pierced over 20 times despite really not enjoying the process. 

Alien is on my list as well. 
I was discussing chest tattoos with my artist today and while I love the idea I think I'd cry getting it done. They're supposed to be awful.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 27, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I don't enjoy the pain and I absolutely *hate* the healing process but I do love the result! In addition I've also been pierced over 20 times despite really not enjoying the process.
> 
> Alien is on my list as well.
> I was discussing chest tattoos with my artist today and while I love the idea I think I'd cry getting it done. They're supposed to be awful.


Yo Vris are we like... twins or something 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 27, 2020



Ametsa Izarra said:


> that is not wholesome


I'm not wholesome  Unless my boyfriend is around then I'm baby


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 27, 2020)

I’m a wuss when it comes to those things. I get vaccinated cuz I prefer not having to deal with the possibility of harming people around me (and the possibility that I could develop asthma easily if keep getting sick every year-I develop a nasty cough every time I get sick) but I always dread the needle.


----------



## Chris (Oct 27, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> ALSO ALSO how do those tattoos even work do you just take all your clothes off


Yes. Although an artist will only have you expose as much as is necessary. If a woman has to remove enough of her clothing to expose the nipple then any respectful artist will ensure to cover it by other means (everything from pasties to a bit of kitchen towel taped on!). 



Milky star said:


> Yo Vris are we like... twins or something


Hey, aliens are cool.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 27, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Yes. Although an artist will only have you expose as much as is necessary. If a woman has to remove enough of her clothing to expose the nipple then any respectful artist will ensure to cover it by other means (everything from pasties to a bit of kitchen towel taped on!).
> 
> 
> Hey, aliens are cool.


Yo aliens are cool af. Though.. knowing I'd have to have all my clothes removed for said tattoo...I don't know how that would go down with my boyfriend..or my dad  I'd probably have to have a female artist


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yo aliens are cool af. Though.. knowing I'd have to have all my clothes removed for said tattoo...I don't know how that would go down with my boyfriend..or my dad  I'd probably have to have a female artist


lesbians would like to know your location


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 27, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> (everything from pasties to a bit of kitchen towel taped on!)


Pasties like food? Free food from getting a tattoo? Sweet.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 27, 2020

Granted tattoos are expensive so


----------



## Chris (Oct 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Pasties like food? Free food from getting a tattoo? Sweet.


No, not that type!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 27, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> No, not that type!


Oh whoops. Still would be pretty cool though


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 27, 2020)

I was gonna say that but it sounded horribly wrong in the context of taking your clothes off


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 27, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> lesbians would like to know your location


NO I CAN'T SUMMON THOSE- I WILL NOT HAVE ANYONE LESBO FOR ME


----------



## Seastar (Oct 27, 2020)

Well this is a really awkward conversation.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Well this is a really awkward conversation.


How? :^


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Well this is a really awkward conversation.


tell me about it


----------



## Seastar (Oct 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> How? :^


You clicked "love" and then asked how. ...What does that mean?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 27, 2020)

Speaking of lesbians and tattoos




This is beautiful


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You clicked "love" and then asked how. ...What does that mean?


What?

	Post automatically merged: Oct 27, 2020

I CRACKED THE CODE!!! I KNOW WHY I LOVE YUMEKO!!! It's because she's a dominant woman. She's not just your typical high school girl in anime. She shows dominance especially over her "pet" she has aka her favorite boy that she's chosen to be her partner when it comes to gambling.


----------



## Chris (Oct 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> How? :^


I don't get it either. Maybe that's my age/field showing. Body parts don't make me uncomfortable.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I don't get it either. Maybe that's my age/field showing. Body parts don't make me uncomfortable.


Same, I've a pretty.. uh way above pg13 rating humor/personality so I'm usually not as commenting/joking here but yeah I've no problems with em either.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 27, 2020)

well okay then..


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 27, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I don't get it either. Maybe that's my age/field showing. Body parts don't make me uncomfortable.


No it's not age. I'm just as confused as you are. It's not like we're speaking of...you know..p hub now that's awkward. 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 27, 2020



Ametsa Izarra said:


> well okay then..


There there you're just a child. Keep your innocence. Once it's gone it's gone. Be grateful uvu


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No it's not age. I'm just as confused as you are. It's not like we're speaking of...you know..p hub now that's awkward.


milky get off the goddamn stage


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 27, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> milky get off the goddamn stage


*dies on stage*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *dies on stage*


*throws rotten tomatoes*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 27, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> *throws rotten tomatoes*


*Tomatoes go through me* AM GHOST STOP


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Tomatoes go through me* AM GHOST STOP


no souls for you


----------



## Seastar (Oct 27, 2020)

What is happening-
Why is there death-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 27, 2020)

Fun fact: the Fair Folk will serve tomato sauce straight


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No it's not age. I'm just as confused as you are. It's not like we're speaking of...you know..p hub now that's awkward.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 27, 2020
> 
> ...


not innocent but ok


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 27, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> no souls for you


Gib soul


Ametsa Izarra said:


> not innocent but ok


Not innocent one n o w


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Gib soul
> 
> Not innocent one n o w


dont h a v e one


----------



## Seastar (Oct 27, 2020)

This whole time I've been avoiding telling you that my OC has two souls.

I mean uh.... Bye. I'll come back later.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 27, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> dont h a v e one


*I KNEW IT NO WONDER I COULDN'T SEE IT*

	Post automatically merged: Oct 27, 2020



Seastar said:


> This whole time I've been avoiding telling you that my OC has two souls.
> 
> I mean uh.... Bye. I'll come back later.


* Hehehehehehe*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *I KNEW IT NO WONDER I COULDN'T SEE IT*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 27, 2020
> 
> ...


lost my will to live a long time ago along with my soul


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 27, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> lost my will to live a long time ago along with my soul


Oaf. I hope you find those again. If I see your soul I _won't_ eat it. I'll give it back to you uvu


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oaf. I hope you find those again. If I see your soul I _won't_ eat it. I'll give it back to you uvu


i think it died during the thanos snap but thanks


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> This whole time I've been avoiding telling you that my OC has two souls.
> 
> I mean uh.... Bye. I'll come back later.


It's Seastar! Seastar is hoarding all of the souls!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 27, 2020)

I got sent this a while back. It is very relavent


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 27, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> i think it died during the thanos snap but thanks


 F

	Post automatically merged: Oct 27, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 329690I got sent this a while back. It is very relavent


W hat


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> W hat


I haven’t participated in a wild hunt yet but I’m in the land of the Fae and I’m a deer


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I haven’t participated in a wild hunt yet but I’m in the land of the Fae and I’m a deer


Oh.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 27, 2020)

Brugh we had power for 1 min now it's gone again


----------



## Seastar (Oct 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It's Seastar! Seastar is hoarding all of the souls!


Shh it's just a squid and an octopus


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 27, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> What would you get?
> 
> I'm up to 18. With another booked and two others agreed with the artist but no date yet.


I want 'transangelic' written on me somewhere in just small simple letters (transangelic exodus by E. Furman is a fav album bc trans angels uwu ) and then various animals, definitely a magpie bc my dæmon is a magpie >> I almost got my first tattoo last year, a winged cat, but the tattoo artist cancelled at short notice and I'm waiting until post pandemic now to try again


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 27, 2020)

I just want to have power ;3;

	Post automatically merged: Oct 27, 2020

_Though...if this keeps up I can be exempt from homework _


----------



## Seastar (Oct 27, 2020)

I am pretty sure leaves don't normally turn white in the fall.
I'm talking about the banner.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I am pretty sure leaves don't normally turn white in the fall.
> I'm talking about the banner.


It wouldn’t surprise me if that happens in Evwirt


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 27, 2020)

this by far is the weirdest music video I have ever seen. It's a great song but it screams "Yeah I was on acid then I got drunk and this was my dream."


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> this by far is the weirdest music video I have ever seen. It's a great song but it screams "Yeah I was on acid then I got drunk and this was my dream."


wild music videos with little sense in them are just fanatastique


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wild music videos with little sense in them are just fanatastique


I thought I was tripping on acid when I watched it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 27, 2020)

Dang it I have to do my homework after all


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 28, 2020)

I’ve got to go to bed. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 28, 2020)

Can't finish my house design because  I'm broke


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 28, 2020)

I don't know who needs to hear this, but: The Flintstones was a documentary.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 28, 2020)

Flinstones, meet the Flinstones-

Uh, I mean... _What?_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 28, 2020)

w hat


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 28, 2020)

Hhhhhng...BURGER SHEEP...do I replace Audie with her? She’s still sorta a dreamie to me lol


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 329831Hhhhhng...BURGER SHEEP...do I replace Audie with her? She’s still sorta a dreamie to me lol


Hmm. One's a peppy, the other a sisterly... so there won't be much 'improvement' there. Neither has a homey home.... I'd leave it as is.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 28, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Hmm. One's a peppy, the other a sisterly... so there won't be much 'improvement' there. Neither has a homey home.... I'd leave it as is.


Well...I honestly prefer sisterly over peppy and Audie is marked to leave anyways. I’m also thinking fuchsia should move temporarily as she was a cheat anyways


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Well...I honestly prefer sisterly over peppy and Audie is marked to leave anyways. I’m also thinking fuchsia should move temporarily as she was a cheat anyways


Well if you're going to ignore my opinion, why are you even asking  Sounds like you know what to do


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 28, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Well if you're going to ignore my opinion, why are you even asking  Sounds like you know what to do


I’ll probably give it a go for an hour or two and if it doesn’t happen it’s aight

	Post automatically merged: Oct 28, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ll probably give it a go for an hour or two and if it doesn’t happen it’s aight


Yup, I got Fuchsia out.

She was a cheat anyways; I was only supposed to be getting a woodland critter to replace Tex (a decidedly NON woodland critter), not another deer. It’s just that I was having a bad go with that hunting trip that I went with her. I’ll be seeking her out again, no doubt!


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 28, 2020)

Yay! I have Bianca in my campsite today, so I guess I won't be kicking anyone out. I have Soleil and Patty on the 'can go' list. I'm also really really really hoping for Kidd to give me his picture soon so he can go. I've gifted him more than 30 pieces of 'tailored jacket' already and he's still wearing a stupid gift from time to time, which I thought would not be possible after flushing his inventory with tailored jackets :/


----------



## Chris (Oct 28, 2020)

Ejecting a deer from Evwirt!? That seems so wrong. 

Wrote a long section about a molecular diagnostics technique in response to a question only to realise I misunderstood exactly what was being asked. I thought they wanted a description of the reaction process; what they wanted was an explanation as to why this was used in a specific research project. So demotivating having to delete work. Going to make a cup of tea and then try this again.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 28, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Ejecting a deer from Evwirt!? That seems so wrong.


I know, I know. I shouldn’t have left myself in that position in the first place! It’s just that I shouldn’t have gotten her in the first place but it was super late for me then and I was tired. At least her temporary replacement is still an ungulate!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Wrote a long section about a molecular diagnostics technique in response to a question only to realise I misunderstood exactly what was being asked. I thought they wanted a description of the reaction process; what they wanted was an explanation as to why this was used in a specific research project. So demotivating having to delete work. Going to make a cup of tea and then try this again.


me too many times.. good luck though!


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 28, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Ejecting a deer from Evwirt!? That seems so wrong.
> 
> Wrote a long section about a molecular diagnostics technique in response to a question only to realise I misunderstood exactly what was being asked. I thought they wanted a description of the reaction process; what they wanted was an explanation as to why this was used in a specific research project. So demotivating having to delete work. Going to make a cup of tea and then try this again.


Keep it around though, for when they do ask you to describe the process


----------



## Chris (Oct 28, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> me too many times.. good luck though!


It's so easily done!  

Giving up for the day. That killed my buzz. Instead going to sit and figure out my budget for the next couple of months. New tattoo, PS5 payment, and Christmas all coming up is going to put a dent in my wallet.  



Tinkeringbell said:


> Keep it around though, for when they do ask you to describe the process


Good thinking!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It's so easily done!
> 
> Giving up for the day. That killed my buzz. Instead going to sit and figure out my budget for the next couple of months. New tattoo, PS5 payment, and Christmas all coming up is going to put a dent in my wallet.
> 
> ...


I know right, aaah!

Sounds like a plan, enjoy  And I feel you about wallet dents


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 28, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Giving up for the day.



I'm just about to give up too, at least until after dinner. I'm supposed to patch some stuff and change some settings, but there's 2 people hogging the servers already :/

Budgetting is good! I should do more of that too, and see if I can get enough savings to pay down an extra 5k on my mortgage this year.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 28, 2020)

My body is v painful recently


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 28, 2020)

should I just go and fill out the rest of my deer? With how I’m going about it I might as well go ahead lol


----------



## Seastar (Oct 28, 2020)

At this rate, Keaton will never leave...
The last one who asked was Kiki. _*Kiki. *_
Look at my current avatar and my list of villagers in 3 different games (in my signature)
Why would I let Kiki move away?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 28, 2020)

Yea I think I will. I WILL get Frita’s poster in my catalog cuz I like her tho


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 28, 2020)

The power keeps flickering on and off at my house and I still don't have my mini fridge 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 28, 2020

The lights keep flickering,, it be looking haunted in here hhh

	Post automatically merged: Oct 28, 2020

IMMMA JUST HAVE TO SPEND EVERY BELL I GOT TO FINISH MY HOUSE!


----------



## Chris (Oct 28, 2020)

There is a strange light in the woods opposite my house. @Your Local Wild Child, please investigate.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 28, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> There is a strange light in the woods opposite my house. @Your Local Wild Child, please investigate.


I’ll try but Evwirt has its ways of keeping me stuck to one part of the woods.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 28, 2020)

(Yesterday I'm up half the night feeling awful and anxious about everything, today I'm really happy, am excited to keep working on my tarot deck and am having gross love feels for my partner. Hormones what are you doing.)


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 28, 2020)

I'm conflicted about my relationship with my partner


----------



## Seastar (Oct 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm conflicted about my relationship with my partner


Oh no... again?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh no... again?


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 28, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> (Yesterday I'm up half the night feeling awful and anxious about everything, today I'm really happy, am excited to keep working on my tarot deck and am having gross love feels for my partner. Hormones what are you doing.)


Their job, obviously. I'm glad to hear about you feeling the way you do today though, must be an improvement over yesterday


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 28, 2020)

And now we have no power again. Ugh


----------



## Chris (Oct 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm conflicted about my relationship with my partner


What's up?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 28, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> What's up?


I don't wanna openly talk about it here.


----------



## Chris (Oct 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I don't wanna openly talk about it here.


You're always welcome to message me about these things (or anything really)!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 28, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You're always welcome to message me about these things (or anything really)!


I hate to bug you with that stuff though  you have more important things t worry about than dumb teenage romance drama


----------



## Chris (Oct 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I hate to bug you with that stuff though  you have more important things t worry about than dumb teenage romance drama


I can always make time for 'dumb teenage romance drama'.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 28, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I can always make time for 'dumb teenage romance drama'.


Well  okie I'mma work up courage to spill my drama on you in a minute,, I gotta get my words right


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 28, 2020)

Okay now we’re getting awesome fall colors. Too bad the leaves are falling by the droves now...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 28, 2020)

Guys guys I have a major update: I have obtained PAPER.





Spoiler: Also I attained maximum deerage


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> - snip -



Woah, that’s a lot of deer.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 28, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Woah, that’s a lot of deer.


That’s what happens in Evwirt. The land gets occupied by murder deer

	Post automatically merged: Oct 28, 2020



Neb said:


>


This encapsulates like 40% of my theming lol

	Post automatically merged: Oct 29, 2020

everything went dark all of a sudden. Eh, with springtime Evwirt I’m used to it


----------



## Clock (Oct 29, 2020)

Looks like the theme changed for Halloween


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 29, 2020)

It’s getting more and more homey


----------



## Mr.Fox (Oct 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Looks like the theme changed for Halloween


Thankfully someone else saw it too...thought I was having a moment...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 29, 2020)

Yooo the site theme is looking sick


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 29, 2020)

This is my favorite site background so far. I know it's supposed to be spooky but to me it looks really relaxing. Also the cobwebs above posts are a nice detail.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 29, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> This is my favorite site background so far. I know it's supposed to be spooky but to me it looks really relaxing. Also the cobwebs above posts are a nice detail.


Are you on a pc? I’m mobile and I don’t see any cobwebs.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 29, 2020)

im scared im scared im scared im-
oh hi how are you guys


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Are you on a pc? I’m mobile and I don’t see any cobwebs.


Yeah I'm on PC. I never use TBT on mobile so I don't remember what it looks like on there.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 29, 2020)

how do I get married to this TBT theme?

i love it


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 29, 2020)

also on the topic of tattoos that you guys were talking about a few days ago I lowkey want one on my Upper back near my shoulder of a purple star like the birthmark the Joestars have but my parents don't approve of tattoos soooo


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 29, 2020)

The website change scared me. I wasn't prepared for TBT dark mode

	Post automatically merged: Oct 29, 2020



Meraki said:


> also on the topic of tattoos that you guys were talking about a few days ago I lowkey want one on my Upper back near my shoulder of a purple star like the birthmark the Joestars have but my parents don't approve of tattoos soooo


YOU GET A TATTOO?? I can't imagine it,,

	Post automatically merged: Oct 29, 2020



Milky star said:


> The website change scared me. I wasn't prepared for TBT dark mode
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 29, 2020
> 
> ...


Wait though that would be one bad*** tattoo abri like bruh how come I didn't think of that??


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> The website change scared me. I wasn't prepared for TBT dark mode
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 29, 2020
> 
> ...


idk I might I might not


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 29, 2020)

_me who sorta maybe wants a tattoo of the moon or some playing cards but like where it's unseeable_

	Post automatically merged: Oct 29, 2020

_me who sorta maybe wants a tattoo of the moon or some playing cards but like where it's unseeable_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 29, 2020)

Meraki said:


> idk I might I might not


DO IT!!!! IT'S SO COOL!!!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 29, 2020



Ametsa Izarra said:


> _me who sorta maybe wants a tattoo of the moon or some playing cards but like where it's unseeable_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 29, 2020
> 
> _me who sorta maybe wants a tattoo of the moon or some playing cards but like where it's unseeable_


Do it!! Those sound cute!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 29, 2020

You guys and your cool tattoo ideas and I just want to put an alien in a nsfw place.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 29, 2020)

Meraki said:


> also on the topic of tattoos that you guys were talking about a few days ago I lowkey want one on my Upper back near my shoulder of a purple star like the birthmark the Joestars have but my parents don't approve of tattoos soooo


_Oi oi, get one in secret when you're old enough_


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _Oi oi, get one in secret when you're old enough_


I was planning on moving far far away from them and living with josuke when I'm older so that sounds like a plan


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 29, 2020)

I’ve got to go to sleep. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## Chris (Oct 29, 2020)

Meraki said:


> also on the topic of tattoos that you guys were talking about a few days ago I lowkey want one on my Upper back near my shoulder of a purple star like the birthmark the Joestars have but my parents don't approve of tattoos soooo


When you're an adult your parents opinions matter significantly less.

Other than the topic of changing my legal name (not gone by it since before moving to Scotland in 2006) I don't stop to consider my parents opinions before I do anything.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 29, 2020)

the idea of pissing off my parents getting a tattoo sounds amazing


----------



## Chris (Oct 29, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> the idea of pissing off my parents getting a tattoo sounds amazing


My parents like mine! They both have tattoos as well.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 29, 2020)

My parents said a wrist tat was fine when I'm older but now I want a whole sleeve so ohoho


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> My parents like mine! They both have tattoos as well.


My mom's anti-tattoo


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 29, 2020)

Pfffffff I hardly listen to what my parents have to say unless it's like to save my life but in terms of interest nah I don't care what they think. Though my parents have become a bit more lax on things so

	Post automatically merged: Oct 29, 2020

*OH SH I GET MY PERMIT TOMMORROW HECK YEAH!! I'MMA SPEED ON THE HIGHWAY now...should I wear cat ears in my permit picture?  *


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *OH SH I GET MY PERMIT TOMMORROW HECK YEAH!! I'MMA SPEED ON THE HIGHWAY now...should I wear cat ears in my permit picture? *


Visions of the dialogue when the lazy villagers talk about driving ;-;

	Post automatically merged: Oct 29, 2020

Remade my avatar in game ;w;


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Pfffffff I hardly listen to what my parents have to say unless it's like to save my life but in terms of interest nah I don't care what they think. Though my parents have become a bit more lax on things so
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 29, 2020
> 
> *OH SH I GET MY PERMIT TOMMORROW HECK YEAH!! I'MMA SPEED ON THE HIGHWAY now...should I wear cat ears in my permit picture? *


...I’d suggest that you take it slow lol my first times driving were terrifying and I was with my dad in an empty parking lot


----------



## Cutesy (Oct 29, 2020)

s p o o k y


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 29, 2020)

Cutesy said:


> s p o o k y


Eh, it’s just a normal day in Evwirt


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 29, 2020)

Started looking at the appeal process for getting disability benefits, have I mentioned that I hate tories?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 29, 2020)

Hi hello!!


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 29, 2020)

Hello uwu trying to decide between playing ni no kuni or acnh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 29, 2020)

I’ve been getting my storage cleared out. I’ve been a hoarding feral child lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 29, 2020)

I need to clean out my storage. I KEEP HOARDING WEEDS


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 29, 2020)

Ack I'm really trying to combine scary and mystical into my haunted house build


----------



## Chris (Oct 29, 2020)

I'm not meant to handwrite anything. For some reason I decided it was a great idea to take eleven pages of notes while reading a book this afternoon. Cue my hand and wrist being in far too much pain to even move my thumb.  I've taken it as an excuse not to cook and just ordered a lamb tikka kebab.  

How is everyone?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm not meant to handwrite anything. For some reason I decided it was a great idea to take eleven pages of notes while reading a book this afternoon. Cue my hand and wrist being in far too much pain to even move my thumb.  I've taken it as an excuse not to cook and just ordered a lamb tikka kebab.
> 
> How is everyone?


Just finished class work for today (it was very pleasant compared to last week’s) and I am going to have lunch now


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm not meant to handwrite anything. For some reason I decided it was a great idea to take eleven pages of notes while reading a book this afternoon. Cue my hand and wrist being in far too much pain to even move my thumb.  I've taken it as an excuse not to cook and just ordered a lamb tikka kebab.
> 
> How is everyone?


I feel this so hard - constantly me with my bujo/art. Do compression bandages help you at all?

	Post automatically merged: Oct 29, 2020



Milky star said:


> Ack I'm really trying to combine scary and mystical into my haunted house build


Whahhhh looking forward to seeing owo


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 29, 2020)

I'm doing okay. Work was boring today and I didn't get to do the stuff I had to do because there was other stuff that needed finishing first coming in between. We just finished another take-out dinner, and Patty asked to leave so I'm going island hopping on Saturday


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 29, 2020)

I just love this theme  aaah,, ugh too bad I gotta do homework today and work on Halloween. I had planned for weeks to invite my friends but I'm stuck working. No one is going to come into mexican restaurant on Halloween night..


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 29, 2020)

I wonder what we’re doing for dinner on Halloween... I think we usually do sloppy Joes but IDK


----------



## Seastar (Oct 29, 2020)

I'm going to eat candy on Halloween.... If nobody has already eaten all of it before then.


----------



## Chris (Oct 29, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I feel this so hard - constantly me with my bujo/art. Do compression bandages help you at all?



I usually wear a splint when working but it makes it harder to write so I took it off...  My own fault really!  

You mentioning your bujo reminds me I need to buy a new notebook. On pg 227 of 249 of my current one. Kind of annoyed because I don't want to split up my current projects between two notebooks.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2020)

Meh, so they've done like, semi-stricter regulations here 'cause of covid-19. Yet they want to keep everything open.... like give people money and food if you want them to stay home inside, lol.

And apparently libraries are not that important anymore... I feel sorry for old work. But yeah sure fund student literature too then.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 29, 2020)

All I'mma say is if your scared of covid stay home let the ones who aren't scared go out like...


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> All I'mma say is if your scared of covid stay home let the ones who aren't scared go out like...


Yeah, I'm not scared to go out or enter a store or stuff. I can understand they want people to be more careful and not do unnecessary stuff and not arrange parties etc. but really come up with a plan first tbf. It's been around for some time now.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> All I'mma say is if your scared of covid stay home


Sadly, that's not how things work. People still need to buy groceries and make money to buy said groceries. Not everyone can survive if they permanently stay home.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 29, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Yeah, I'm not scared to go out or enter a store or stuff. I can understand they want people to be more careful and not do unnecessary stuff and not arrange parties etc. but really come up with a plan first tbf. It's been around for some time now.


Exactly exactly. That's how I look it. Why are we keeping healthy people at home?? That's weird. If you're sick stay at home! If not go out! If you catch it you're just gonna develope antibodies and your body will learn to fight it off!


----------



## Seastar (Oct 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Exactly exactly. That's how I look it. Why are we keeping healthy people at home?? That's weird. If you're sick stay at home! If not go out! If you catch it you're just gonna develope antibodies and your body will learn to fight it off!


Not everyone just fights it off. That's why so many people have died.
Also not everyone who appears to be healthy actually is. The virus starts out with no symptoms. People's stupidity is why the virus is spreading so much.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Exactly exactly. That's how I look it. Why are we keeping healthy people at home?? That's weird. If you're sick stay at home! If not go out! If you catch it you're just gonna develope antibodies and your body will learn to fight it off!


Well, I think mostly they don't have a plan if like everyone loses their job because of stuff they say. Now mine ended sometime ago so hopefully I can get unemployment money but it doesn't last forever.

Yet they want to keep stuff open, and wow, telling people off libraries. I feel very sorry now. Just... give people money.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 29, 2020



Seastar said:


> People's stupidity is why the virus is spreading so much.


Including wearing masks on their head and around their neck and spreading their poking germs.

I'll not drag this further but it's like gov'ments and health authorities are just.. uh..why.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 29, 2020)

In short corona was not handled properly

	Post automatically merged: Oct 29, 2020

Anyways anyone wanna see a preview of my house? 👁 👁


----------



## Seastar (Oct 29, 2020)

For once I feel like I'm too lazy to bother with Gulliver today. Hmm...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 29, 2020)

I leave that bird dead on my beach


----------



## Seastar (Oct 29, 2020)

I love seeing him reference other video games, ahaha...


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Anyways anyone wanna see a preview of my house? 👁 👁


Whahhhh yes please


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 29, 2020)

I like gullivarr but I only do gulliver for the golden shovel and the hope for a nutcracker


----------



## Seastar (Oct 29, 2020)

Gulliver _really_ likes to reference my favorite Mario game ahahahaha.
Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 29, 2020)

I have yet to meet Gullivarr hhhhh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 29, 2020)

Gullivarr mentions a character from Phantom Hourglass and it makes me so happy that game is so nostalgic to me


----------



## Seastar (Oct 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I have yet to meet Gullivarr hhhhh


Do you check the entire beach when there's no other "visitors" ?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Do you check the entire beach when there's no other "visitors" ?


Yeah. Granted, I play irregularly, but when Gulliver does show up it's just his normal self.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yeah. Granted, I play irregularly, but when Gulliver does show up it's just his normal self.


Ah, if you're not playing daily, that's probably the reason.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> For once I feel like I'm too lazy to bother with Gulliver today. Hmm...


Do it anyways, at least until you unlock everything that you can unlock by helping him. It really is a grind, but I regret having missed a few K.K. concerts, villager birthdays and Gullivers because it means I have to wait that much longer to complete some nook miles goals.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 29, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Whahhhh yes please


Oh yes okay!! Hold up


----------



## Chris (Oct 29, 2020)

Complained about pain associated with writing too much > proceeds to write four more pages. Kill me.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Complained about pain associated with writing too much > proceeds to write four more pages. Kill me.


Ohhh I meant to say! I find the compression grips easier for writing in than splints, so could be worth a go? I get the 'neo g airflow' ones. Look after yourself friendo ;w;

	Post automatically merged: Oct 29, 2020



Milky star said:


> Oh yes okay!! Hold up


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 29, 2020)

UvU ugly preview


----------



## Chris (Oct 29, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Ohhh I meant to say! I find the compression grips easier for writing in than splints, so could be worth a go? I get the 'neo g airflow' ones. Look after yourself friendo ;w;


I will have to try! Not being able to write at all just doesn't work for me. I got new memory foam wrist rests on Tuesday to use at my desk. When I was in the office pre-COVID they gave me an amazingly comfy gel-like one but I can't find anything like it. 

In bed with a glass of wine watching _Bridget Jones's Diary_ as research (it was listed as the perfect example of an underdog story in a book I'm reading). What has my life come to?


----------



## Antonio (Oct 29, 2020)

Guess who is back and active!!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 29, 2020)

Alek said:


> Guess who is back and active!!


Good to have ya back!


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 29, 2020)

My body is feeling particularly broken recently but it’s nearly the weekend and I feel a lot less guilty about staying in bed all day on the weekend -w- maybe my partner will take my to the park in my wheelchair? uwu


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 29, 2020)

Uh oh


----------



## Seastar (Oct 29, 2020)

Hello, how is everyone?
Things are totally normal over here and I have not been in any woods.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hello, how is everyone?
> Things are totally normal over here and I have not been in any woods.


I can’t believe I didn’t see any mentionings of the woods for two hours


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 30, 2020)

I’ve got to go to bed soon. See y’all tomorrow!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 30, 2020)

AH YES I KNOW IT'S LATE BUT i'm almost done with my house I'm just missing two things anyways l thx bye


----------



## Mick (Oct 30, 2020)

Good morning



Milky star said:


> AH YES I KNOW IT'S LATE BUT i'm almost done with my house I'm just missing two things anyways l thx bye



Is it done yet?


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 30, 2020)

Draw draw draw


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2020)

happy friyay!


----------



## Chris (Oct 30, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Draw draw draw
> View attachment 330280


This is beautiful! 

Expected to get told off by my supervisor for my lack of progress this week. Instead she was completely understanding and asked what she could do to help. She's so lovely.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> This is beautiful!
> 
> Expected to get told off by my supervisor for my lack of progress this week. Instead she was completely understanding and asked what she could do to help. She's so lovely.


Thank you  Hoping to make 4 colour mock ups today so I can work out what materials I need to get in. Also, ahh I'm glad your supervisor was supportive


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 30, 2020)

Got distracted from doing art but found Pietro in the fairground! He looks so happy


----------



## Cutesy (Oct 30, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Got distracted from doing art but found Pietro in the fairground! He looks so happy
> View attachment 330307
> View attachment 330308


So colorful


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 30, 2020)

Cutesy said:


> So colorful


Aggressively so


----------



## Cutesy (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 30, 2020)

It’s going to be so spooky with my deer tomorrow. Imma shower them in candy


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 30, 2020)

Mick said:


> Good morning
> 
> 
> 
> Is it done yet?


Haha no. I'm missing two things


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 30, 2020)

I finally got an iron diy as an item of the day! Now I can offload my 800+ iron nuggets lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I finally got an iron diy as an item of the day! Now I can offload my 800+ iron nuggets lol


How did you get so much??


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> How did you get so much??


Looking for stone using mystery islands. I’m 99.999% sure that they bias the drop rate of rocks towards non-stone materials on mystery islands (-(.  )-‘ )

	Post automatically merged: Oct 30, 2020

Eh, it was more 600+. I also need to hold onto a few stacks for the spooky carriage lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Looking for stone using mystery islands. I’m 99.999% sure that they bias the drop rate of rocks towards non-stone materials on mystery islands (-(.  )-‘ )
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 30, 2020
> 
> Eh, it was more 600+. I also need to hold onto a few stacks for the spooky carriage lol


dude when I needed stone I was given mostly iron like bruh but when I need iron I'm given stone!!!


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> dude when I needed stone I was given mostly iron like bruh but when I need iron I'm given stone!!!


The Fates are cruel


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 30, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> The Fates are cruel


Yes 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 30, 2020

I just need a spooky arch and Jack's pumpkin mask


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yes
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 30, 2020
> 
> I just need a spooky arch and Jack's pumpkin mask


I can get you an arch?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 30, 2020)

Cutesy said:


> View attachment 330332


Wait, I have 4 player characters with the same birthday. I wonder what the message will look like lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 30, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I can get you an arch?


I'm gonna get the diy from someone else that offered earlier than you though!


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm gonna get the diy from someone else that offered earlier than you though!


Yay :33 Looking forward to seeing your spooky home!

I think I should start work on either Ruby's stargazing area or Sherb and Beau's woodland picnic area again >> the fairground became a bit all consuming for a while


----------



## Cutesy (Oct 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wait, I have 4 player characters with the same birthday. I wonder what the message will look like lol


That’s a LOT of cake


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 30, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Yay :33 Looking forward to seeing your spooky home!
> 
> I think I should start work on either Ruby's stargazing area or Sherb and Beau's woodland picnic area again >> the fairground became a bit all consuming for a while


It's going to have a story and a mix of spooky and mystic themes aahh,, after I finish I gotta clean up my island and make it look good


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 30, 2020)

I just got a hammock from a tree during my travels...


----------



## Seastar (Oct 30, 2020)

I miss mystery island hopping. If Keaton doesn't leave soon, I might lose it and start time traveling hhhhhhh


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I miss mystery island hopping. If Keaton doesn't leave soon, I might lose it and start time traveling hhhhhhh


I feel :/ i start craving it sometimes and will move out a bunch of villagers via TTing>> Having a calmer/more linear time on my island recently though :3


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 30, 2020)

I'm kinda dumb ;3;


----------



## Seastar (Oct 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm kinda dumb ;3;


Don't worry, everyone is dumb in some way.
Ahaha I just spilled food everywhere because I'm stupid.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I miss mystery island hopping. If Keaton doesn't leave soon, I might lose it and start time traveling hhhhhhh


I can go tomorrow! Which means the pressure of Halloween on top of island hopping XD


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Don't worry, everyone is dumb in some way.
> Ahaha I just spilled food everywhere because I'm stupid.


 But did you goof up your SSN?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> But did you goof up your SSN?


I don't even have it memorized, so... *shrugs*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't even have it memorized, so... *shrugs*


It's quite important hhhh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 30, 2020)

The first two Zelda cdi games are comedy gold


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 30, 2020)

Seastar and Milky's gifs are broken on my screen


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 30, 2020)

I'm almost done with my house, I just need Jack's Mask for my costume I'll be done but I doubt I'll get it before tommorow..

	Post automatically merged: Oct 30, 2020



Ametsa Izarra said:


> Seastar and Milky's gifs are broken on my screen


Huh? How?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 30, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> View attachment 330568


----------



## Mr.Fox (Oct 30, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> I can go tomorrow! Which means the pressure of Halloween on top of island hopping XD


This is the exact situation I'm in as well. I could feel the 2 week turnover approaching and was really hoping someone would ping to move on Wednesday.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> It's quite important hhhh


I know, I know...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I know, I know...


Don't worry I only remembered the first part and last part of mine. I messed up the middle and now my W2 is messed up


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 30, 2020)

Found footage of a wild child and a BIG BOI circa ????


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 30, 2020)

Woah scary! Be careful


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 330576Found footage of a wild child and a BIG BOI circa ????


the blur really adds to the fear


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 30, 2020)

AH YES SPOOKY BUILD IS DONE Y ES


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 31, 2020)

I’m going to bed so see y’all in the morning


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 31, 2020)

Happy Halloween


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 31, 2020)

Mr.Fox said:


> This is the exact situation I'm in as well. I could feel the 2 week turnover approaching and was really hoping someone would ping to move on Wednesday.


Luckily I have all day for the island hopping, and I don't have to be very picky either: I still have 1 villager of each personality so I can basically bring whoever I encounter and love


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 31, 2020)

I invited Colton. Fingers crossed he'll arrive safely


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 31, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> I invited Colton. Fingers crossed he'll arrive safely


Oooh, he’s a good pick! Definitely underrated, if he was a deer I’d take him


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oooh, he’s a good pick! Definitely underrated, if he was a deer I’d take him


He looks fun, and his home is pretty! Also, I don't have a horse villager yet


----------



## Mick (Oct 31, 2020)

New signature   Also when did we get pumpkins


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 31, 2020)

Mick said:


> New signature   Also when did we get pumpkins


IDK but  I’m interested in what’s going to happen. We’re supposed to be tricked...


----------



## Mick (Oct 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> IDK but  I’m interested in what’s going to happen. We’re supposed to be tricked...



Guess we'll find out soon enough!


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 31, 2020)

any sign of part 2 of the forum events? ;w; I'm gonna start otgw and chinese take out date w/ my partner soon uwu


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 31, 2020)

Hi hello I did art


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 31, 2020)

Turns out we’re having pizza tonight! I think we’re ordering it after we run out of candy


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 31, 2020)

I'm just stuck working while my sister gets to party and bring her friends to our house. I planned for weeks to invite my friend over and chill on Halloween but no I gotta work at a Mexican restaurant on a night that no one will show up. I want more hours but I'm stuck working on a night no one will show up!! It's annoying..I hardly ever get to hang with my friends due to work and school..I'm major bummed..


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 31, 2020)

Candy on pizza?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 31, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Candy on pizza?


No prolly just cheese nuggets but pineapple on pizza is legitimate


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No prolly just cheese nuggets but pineapple on pizza is legitimate


YES PINEAPPLE ON PIZZA YES

	Post automatically merged: Oct 31, 2020



 anways I uh might of turned the tbt potion collectibles into ocs and cute girl


----------



## Seastar (Oct 31, 2020)

I think my island is ready for Halloween!
Half of the outfits were rushed shhhhhh


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 31, 2020)

i already feel ill with the amount i've eaten ;-;


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 31, 2020)

I just want the day to end tbh


----------



## Seastar (Oct 31, 2020)

Oh, the collectibles and shop just vanished. I wonder what we're getting.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh, the collectibles and shop just vanished. I wonder what we're getting.


POTIONS BRING THEM ON!!


----------



## Cutesy (Oct 31, 2020)

I forgot to wear my cat ears out today


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 31, 2020)

Cutesy said:


> I forgot to wear my cat ears out today


Aww,, I wonder if my job will allow me to wear mine?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 31, 2020)

I NEED ALL THE EGSS


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 31, 2020)

My face stickers for my costume are somewhat irritating my eyes but like    
What're y'all going as?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 31, 2020)

I mean...what I’m wearing SOMEWHAT tangentially resembles Matty’s clothes...otherwise no IRL.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 31, 2020)

I just want halloween to end


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 31, 2020)

In-game, on the other hand...it’s scary murder deer time


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I just want halloween to end


Why?

	Post automatically merged: Oct 31, 2020

I thought you loved Halloween


----------



## Mick (Oct 31, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 330844In-game, on the other hand...it’s scary murder deer time



I can't say I'm all that scared yet


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 31, 2020)

Mick said:


> I can't say I'm all that scared yet


...I get that even from the other murder deer (-(. )- )


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 31, 2020)

I just got the most menacing fortune cookie ever which simply says "Be prepared for the truth."


----------



## Seastar (Oct 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> My face stickers for my costume are somewhat irritating my eyes but like
> What're y'all going as?


I'm not going as anything.
...Unless you meant in New Horizons.


----------



## Clock (Oct 31, 2020)

I just spent Halloween yesterday eating out, that's it.
I just went out as nothing.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 31, 2020)

I stayed home, ate candy, and played Animal Crossing for about 3 hours. ...Fun.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 31, 2020)

Meraki said:


> Why?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 31, 2020
> 
> I thought you loved Halloween


No not today I'm stressed working and I'm tired and wanna go home. My sister gets to have fun and I'm stuck working I planned for weeks to hang out with my friends on this day but no


----------



## Clock (Oct 31, 2020)

I didn't really get to eat candy, although I did the Halloween event in NH.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 31, 2020)

All I did was clean and work all day today ugh I didn't even get to do a Gacha edit today ugh!!


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No not today I'm stressed working and I'm tired and wanna go home. My sister gets to have fun and I'm stuck working I planned for weeks to hang out with my friends on this day but no


Aw.. Today sucked for me too. Josuke was gone nearly the whole day and I spent so much of the day waiting for him to come back and when he finally did he was in a bad mood and he's gone AGAIN im really sad


----------



## Seastar (Oct 31, 2020)

Meraki said:


> Aw.. Today sucked for me too. Josuke was gone nearly the whole day and I spent so much of the day waiting for him to come back and when he finally did he was in a bad mood and he's gone AGAIN im really sad


Aw...
My brother got sick, so I guess today wasn't that great for me either.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Aw...
> My brother got sick, so I guess today wasn't that great for me either.


aw man I hope he's ok


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 31, 2020)

Meraki said:


> Aw.. Today sucked for me too. Josuke was gone nearly the whole day and I spent so much of the day waiting for him to come back and when he finally did he was in a bad mood and he's gone AGAIN im really sad


Sean is being af today. I don't know why. This day is **** and I want it to end I'm tired of Halloween

	Post automatically merged: Oct 31, 2020

Not to mention my dumb self scared my dad and drove over a curb into some mud. Ugh


----------



## Seastar (Oct 31, 2020)

Meraki said:


> aw man I hope he's ok


He's probably fine. He thinks he ate too much.
The weird thing is I'm the one who only ate candy all day and I'm fine... I should not be fine.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Sean is being af today. I don't know why. This day is **** and I want it to end I'm tired of Halloween
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 31, 2020
> 
> Not to mention my dumb self scared my dad and drove over a curb into some mud. Ugh


me too man and aw


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 31, 2020)

Meraki said:


> me too man and aw


Yeah I'mma just go home play splatoon and acnh and do my edits


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 1, 2020)

Imma go to bed; this was an awesome day. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 1, 2020)

Since we can upload videos now, I can't wait to see what happens.


----------



## Seastar (Nov 1, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Since we can upload videos now, I can't wait to see what happens.


Wait-
Oh gosh I have a bunch of Switch videos

Edit: I just tested uploading a 16 second one and it said the file was too large. I don't think I'll be using this feature lol
Also tried a 10 second one and a 5 second one and ran into the same problem. I'm really not seeing the point now.


----------



## Clock (Nov 1, 2020)

I guess there's a limit then, just like Discords video upload.


----------



## Seastar (Nov 1, 2020)

It probably has the same limit as the images, which in that case means we weren't ready for this feature at all lol


----------



## Admiral Sven (Nov 1, 2020)

Meh - I just watched TV with my mother and aunt then just watched Who Wants to Be a Millionaire repeats for the rest of the evening by myself in the conservatory.

No–one bothering me.

It was the best Halloween I've had.


----------



## Chris (Nov 1, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Since we can upload videos now, I can't wait to see what happens.


I believe you seeing this feature was unintentional. I'll forward it onto the site owner. 

Hope you are all enjoying our Halloween festivities!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I believe you seeing this feature was unintentional. I'll forward it onto the site owner.
> 
> Hope you are all enjoying our Halloween festivities!


I actually am having a good time with it! I managed to get the egg I wanted.


----------



## Chris (Nov 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I actually am having a good time with it! I managed to get the egg I wanted.


That's great! Congrats on the Moonlight egg!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> That's great! Congrats on the Moonlight egg!


I feel like it’s going to go well with the new potion, with how that turned out.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I actually am having a good time with it! I managed to get the egg I wanted.


Looks great! Especially with your avatar and other collectibles.


----------



## Seastar (Nov 1, 2020)

Good morning! How is everyone?


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Nov 1, 2020)

I think we're almost all busy hunting eggs XD


----------



## Chris (Nov 1, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> I think we're almost all busy hunting eggs XD


I'm not! Hello!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 1, 2020)

And I just finished looking for the eggs I needed! Zipper is not welcome in Evwirt EVER.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Nov 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm not! Hello!


Hey! I'm 'almost' done... 3 more eggs to go and I can buy a zombie egg. Now that would be awesome


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 1, 2020)

Also my mom accidentally bought a whole bag of mounds and almond joys yesterday. Guess who are the only two people in my family that like those?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 1, 2020)

aaaaaaa

this egg hunt is breaking my mind 

once again, where do I loooook?

I might've figured half of these out if I knew


----------



## Seastar (Nov 1, 2020)

I never knew what to do for the previous egg hunts.
I'm still as lost as ever.


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 1, 2020)

My partner is telling me to stop looking for eggs ahahahaha. I think it might not be the best thing for my mental health so faaaaair  i think it’s screen free time for a bit now. Hope y’all are okay!


----------



## Seastar (Nov 1, 2020)

Ah, I'm not even trying hard. I'm looking for other things to do lol


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Nov 1, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> My partner is telling me to stop looking for eggs ahahahaha. I think it might not be the best thing for my mental health so faaaaair  i think it’s screen free time for a bit now. Hope y’all are okay!


Eggs are definitely bad. It's that this was on a weekend, but I stayed up way too late looking for some yesterday, then I couldn't fall asleep because I kept thinking about what the clues meant... I think I slept maybe 3 or 4 hours before lying in bed just thinking about clues again. Then this day I spent the entire day (okay, I spent a few hours on other stuff) trying to figure out clues....

If I'm not careful, I'll waste half or more of the workday tomorrow trying out things I come up with just in the hopes of getting three more eggs....


----------



## Clock (Nov 1, 2020)

I didn't get the moonlight egg yet, even though I can afford it.
I hope they do restock it or something.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Nov 1, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I didn't get the moonlight egg yet, even though I can afford it.
> I hope they do restock it or something.


Fingers crossed! There's been a few restocks of the spiderweb one, so it wouldn't surprise me if there was another moonlight egg restock!
https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/tbts-halloweaster-2020-event-part-two.578836/post-9687313 was 12 minutes ago so run run run?

	Post automatically merged: Nov 1, 2020

Really @Clockwise if you don't have one yet, run now! There's 11 in stock atm.!


----------



## Seastar (Nov 1, 2020)

I-
I've come back to _*this.



*_


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Nov 1, 2020)

@Your Local Wild Child I see we both earned ourselves a Jack collectible while trick or treating  Congrats!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 1, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I-
> I've come back to _*this.
> View attachment 331080*_


That’s so cursed that UW would burn it


----------



## Seastar (Nov 1, 2020)

It's bringing back memories of the weird banners from "Easter Fool's Day".


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 1, 2020)

WHAT is going on


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Nov 1, 2020)

Got myself a candy corn egg before the prize from the trick or treating comes in. That way it will hopefully make for an easier lineup next year! XD (if I'm still around by then).


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 1, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> WHAT is going on


A fresh nightmare is what’s going on. I don’t care if I go even more homeless for a while we NEED to burn down these woods


----------



## Seastar (Nov 1, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> WHAT is going on


E a s t e r
Actually, I don't know.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 1, 2020)

I guess it wouldn't be a real TBT "Easter" without a horrifying site banner.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 1, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I guess it wouldn't be a real TBT "Easter" without a horrifying site banner.


Wait is this a regular occurrence??? _I hope not..._


----------



## Clock (Nov 1, 2020)

Now that I got the egg, might as well stop or do more if I actually find more.
I guess next year though, I might do a bit better since its my first time doing the egg hunt here.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wait is this a regular occurrence??? _I hope not..._


It's a regular occurrence. You might be able to find some of the old ones archived somewhere. 

At first I thought TBT Zipper looked like a Five Nights at Freddy's villain, but then I realized he was far scarier than that.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 1, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> It's a regular occurrence. You might be able to find some of the old ones archived somewhere.
> 
> At first I thought TBT Zipper looked like a Five Nights at Freddy's villain, but then I realized he was far scarier than that.


Oh gosh

I’m not sure if I WANT to search out these cursed images.


----------



## Seastar (Nov 1, 2020)

Most of the images are lost, but you can see some reactions to it here





						Just...Look at Zipper on the banner...
					

Nightmare fuel.



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Lothitine (Nov 1, 2020)

ive found like 3 eggs and i feel so powerful- MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 1, 2020)

0:35 is me on the forum all today EGGTH


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 2, 2020)

I’m tired so see y’all in the morning!


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Nov 2, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Got myself a candy corn egg before the prize from the trick or treating comes in. That way it will hopefully make for an easier lineup next year! XD (if I'm still around by then).


I am now thoroughly regretting this.

EDIT: https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...g-ft-two-candy-corn-halloweaster-eggs.578982/ < If anyone in here wants two candy corn eggs and can get me a zombie one in return, I am actively looking to trade over at the TBT Marketplace


----------



## Antonio (Nov 2, 2020)

These watch thread notifications are exhausting because if I'm behind a page, I can't receive a notification till I catch up which I totally forget.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Nov 2, 2020)

Well you're here now


----------



## Antonio (Nov 2, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Well you're here now


happy to be back

	Post automatically merged: Nov 2, 2020





I'm not sure if that's a missing pixel on the top left or a star?


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Nov 2, 2020)

Alek said:


> happy to be back
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 2, 2020
> 
> ...


Back? That implies you were gone  You can hide, but never leave 

Looks the same here too, so I don't know which one it is. But it's not just you. Maybe the backdrop expires from now until the 5th, pixel by pixel?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 2, 2020)

I’ve seen that missing bit. I think it’s just how the backdrop is shaped


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 2, 2020)

ive always wanted to post here but never remembered LOL
anyway hi! do people like introduce themselves here....... hello im skar!


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Nov 2, 2020)

skarmoury said:


> ive always wanted to post here but never remembered LOL
> anyway hi! do people like introduce themselves here....... hello im skar!


Hi skar! I dunno if people introduce themselves... I just jumped in without doing so, I think


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 2, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Hi skar! I dunno if people introduce themselves... I just jumped in without doing so, I think


LOL thats cool. im so awkward at just butting into things djwkdj
anyway congrats on everyone's haul from the event so far! i think this year was a little easier than the previous ones haha


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Nov 2, 2020)

I don't know about the previous years... I find this one doable, so if previous years were as hard as I've heard some people say (and tbh, looking at some of the past clues and their answers makes me suspect they really were!) I hope any next one will be of the same difficulty as the one this year.

It seems to hit the balance quite well, allowing most people to participate and find at least 3-6 eggs.


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 2, 2020)

this year i hit 16 eggs, and i think i can figure out a few more if i wasnt sleepy or tired haha. that's the most ive ever gotten in a hunt!

i believe staff mentioned that they took into consideration the amount of new people who joined, so it was a bit more generous this year i think! either that or i miraculously got smarter (which is unlikely, i am a big dumb )


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Nov 2, 2020)

skarmoury said:


> this year i hit 16 eggs, and i think i can figure out a few more if i wasnt sleepy or tired haha. that's the most ive ever gotten in a hunt!
> 
> i believe staff mentioned that they took into consideration the amount of new people who joined, so it was a bit more generous this year i think! either that or i miraculously got smarter (which is unlikely, i am a big dumb )


Yep I saw that mentioned too. To be honest I'm glad for it! I managed to find 22 eggs in total (but I may not be as 'new' of a user anymore after exploring most of the boards. I at least had an idea what those boards were about and what I could find there, so it made searching easier  )


----------



## Antonio (Nov 2, 2020)

skarmoury said:


> ive always wanted to post here but never remembered LOL
> anyway hi! do people like introduce themselves here....... hello im skar!


welcome to the basement, how may i take ur order?


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Nov 2, 2020)

Great news: Someone reached out to me already for trading a zombie egg


----------



## Antonio (Nov 2, 2020)

skarmoury said:


> i believe staff mentioned that they took into consideration the amount of new people who joined, so it was a bit more generous this year i think! either that or i miraculously got smarter (which is unlikely, i am a big dumb )


More generous, fr? I feel like the clues this time are unnecessary complicated.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Nov 2, 2020)

Alek said:


> More generous, fr? I feel like the clues this time are unnecessary complicated.


You can also make things too hard for yourself, perhaps especially if you're already used to the complicate/intricate/harder clues! 

Oh, how I wish the answers were already posted and I could tell stories about my woes in tracking down egg nr. 12


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 2, 2020)

Alek said:


> welcome to the basement, how may i take ur order?


imagine a diner in the basement and we're all just food junkies lurking around

and yessss they are really complicated  that's why they're described as "tbt's most challenging event series" (tho i beg to differ, i hate the house of mirrors WAY more). to be honest even though it's hard, i actually enjoy and appreciate it, it's unlike any other event i've played in other forums! gives a fresh breath of challenge, but thats prolly just my personal preference 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 2, 2020



Tinkeringbell said:


> You can also make things too hard for yourself, perhaps especially if you're already used to the complicate/intricate/harder clues!
> 
> Oh, how I wish the answers were already posted and I could tell stories about my woes in tracking down egg nr. 12


oh nooo you're making me want to hunt down egg 12 now  dhkajd one last push before i go to sleep!


----------



## Roby (Nov 2, 2020)

Seems cozy here!


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Nov 2, 2020)

It is!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 2, 2020

Look at me being all pretty please  I'm so, so happy! Now I'll wait for the Jack collectible from trick or treating, and I'll have a Halloween top row and Fair bottom row


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 2, 2020)

Um...I’m not sure HOW she got here what with the citrus ban in the visitor center


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Nov 2, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 331201Um...I’m not sure HOW she got here what with the citrus ban in the visitor center


Aww, but she kinda looks cute! (Doesn't fit on your island, but visiting should be fine...)


----------



## Chris (Nov 2, 2020)

skarmoury said:


> i believe staff mentioned that they took into consideration the amount of new people who joined, so it was a bit more generous this year i think!



This was exactly the case.


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 2, 2020)

Managed to finish my palette tests for the tarottttt deck owo that’s enough art for one day *collapses*

	Post automatically merged: Nov 2, 2020

How is everyone today?


----------



## Chris (Nov 2, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Managed to finish my palette tests for the tarottttt deck owo that’s enough art for one day *collapses*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 2, 2020
> 
> How is everyone today? ☺



Well done on getting art stuff done!

I'm a little stressed over a report so am currently being bad and eating the chocolates that are meant to be for the raffles I'm running for one of my volunteer jobs. I'll leave enough for the winners! Or go buy a new box.   Need to make some headway on this, send out a newsletter, do some event planning (not TBT-related), and then maybe later I'll have time to work on my novel or finally do the ACNH Halloween event. Maybe.
and yes I'm working in bed. it is absolutely freezing.


----------



## toxapex (Nov 2, 2020)

Yeah the egg hunt this year... I'm v much glad it's a bit easier cause I was busy this weekend and didn't realize it was a thing until last night

And whereas the past few hunts have been a struggle, this time I managed to get 9 in the span of a couple of hours and that's enough for me.

Thank u staff

But yeah, I joined the forum in 2014 and I think the egg hunts have gotten gradually harder in general so a hunt with a fair number of "gimmies" is welcome hahaha... Though I miss the days where I could afford to sift through unused boards and dead links all day looking for eggs u_u


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Nov 2, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Managed to finish my palette tests for the tarottttt deck owo that’s enough art for one day *collapses*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 2, 2020
> 
> How is everyone today? ☺


Well done, that's one well-earned collapse  I'm so, so very tired... slept badly for two nights in a row, I think I'll eat dinner, take a shower and hit my pillow. 

On the other hand I want to try and hunt down those last three eggs until after bedtime XD


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 2, 2020)

evening y'all


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 2, 2020)

Imma have more reheated pizza lol


----------



## Seastar (Nov 2, 2020)

Good morning. How is everyone today?


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 2, 2020)

Sleeeeeeeeeepy  feeling kind of down even though I did a good amount of art today and some of the benefits appeal process ;-; the latter always makes me sad though :c pizza and buffy time soon so hopefully that’ll cheer me up -w-

	Post automatically merged: Nov 2, 2020

Lmk if anyone wants to see tarot art progress and I’ll PM you  Don’t wanna spam this thread with constant art updates ahaha. I really hope this deck comes out well when it’s finally finished


----------



## Antonio (Nov 2, 2020)

I'll like to see your progress


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 2, 2020)

First official mush diy of the season and it’s the best flooring in the game


----------



## Cutesy (Nov 2, 2020)

I hope I can get mushroom diy’s easily D:


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 2, 2020)

I like how everyone's talking about mush DIYs while I'm stuck in June LOL.
I'd time travel to present date but I'm also terrified with the possible weed overload from TT-ing.

Uhh I'm doing okay I guess? Generally I just wish there were more than 24 hours in a day bc time runs so fast sometimes it's unbelievable. I have so many things I still need to do ; ;


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 2, 2020)

skarmoury said:


> I like how everyone's talking about mush DIYs while I'm stuck in June LOL.
> I'd time travel to present date but I'm also terrified with the possible weed overload from TT-ing.
> 
> Uhh I'm doing okay I guess? Generally I just wish there were more than 24 hours in a day bc time runs so fast sometimes it's unbelievable. I have so many things I still need to do ; ;


Ugh I feel this, I ended up going a month at a time to do sweeps for weeds when I went back to April to catch the cherry blossom stuff I missed (I only got the game in July) ;w;

	Post automatically merged: Nov 2, 2020



Alek said:


> I'll like to see your progress


Yaaaay I’ll PM you what I did today


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 3, 2020)

Okey I’m tapping out for the night. I had a good time with the egg hunt!


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 3, 2020)

Wrote this in Discord but just felt like sharing the experience of me trying to find Egg 13: 
"Oh this is easy! Clearly this is a reference to TBT Mafia!"
_Looks through countless Mafia threads_ 
"Hmm, this is harder than I thought..." 
_Remembers there's that new game "Fall Guys" where people say "sus"_ 
_Remembers it isn't Fall Guys but Among Us_


----------



## Seastar (Nov 3, 2020)

I didn't start looking until the last hour lol
At least I got a candy corn egg.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I didn't start looking until the last hour lol
> At least I got a candy corn egg.


3 eggs in under an hour? Impressive!


----------



## Seastar (Nov 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> 3 eggs in under an hour? Impressive!


2 of them were really easy for me. I almost didn't find a 3rd one even though I was looking at a hint related to my favorite game Super Smash Bros. Ultimate.
I'm glad I figured out that one lol


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Nov 3, 2020)

I had so much fun hunting the eggs... but I can just hit myself for not finding 22 now, I definitely found the right post but was looking for an egg. Note for next time: Stop relying on visual cues and just use the developer console in chrome.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 3, 2020)

0w0


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 3, 2020)

I can’t believe I missed the one in the tarot thread I just  Kind of glad it’s over now, I think I was dreaming of forum eggs ;-;


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Nov 3, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I can’t believe I missed the one in the tarot thread I just  Kind of glad it’s over now, I think I was dreaming of forum eggs ;-;


 it was you mentioning your art in here that made me figure out what to search for to solve that clue yesterday XD


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 3, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> it was you mentioning your art in here that made me figure out what to search for to solve that clue yesterday XD


Ahahaha, I’m glad!  I’m pretty happy I got enough bells together from selling on eggs to start searching out for older collectibles again ;w; I really want a Mori bc I am a weeb


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2020)

boo! 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 3, 2020



ReeBear said:


> I can’t believe I missed the one in the tarot thread I just  Kind of glad it’s over now, I think I was dreaming of forum eggs ;-;


i definitely did, that goddamn nooklink thing avoided me even in dream lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 3, 2020)

I got a frozen chocolate drink. 8/10 it’s not as creamy as I’d like but chocolate is chocolate


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2020)

Also that goddamn background egg things, I was lit in shop/clicked on them but they were in a thread.... sweet jesus lmao.

i totally thought fleeting dream was something final fantasy and ...back of our minds what lmao


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Nov 3, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Ahahaha, I’m glad!  I’m pretty happy I got enough bells together from selling on eggs to start searching out for older collectibles again ;w; I really want a Mori bc I am a weeb


That's awesome too! I think I like 'earning' my own collectibles a bit better than buying them so far, though you could make the case that if I had immediately sold the eggs I had and only used the TBT from that, I would still have 'earned' them... 

I love my peach, but it just doesn't come with the same satisfaction level as the fair prizes or halloweaster eggs XD


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 3, 2020)

I'd convinced myself the domestic goddess clue was related to Vesta 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 3, 2020



Tinkeringbell said:


> That's awesome too! I think I like 'earning' my own collectibles a bit better than buying them so far, though you could make the case that if I had immediately sold the eggs I had and only used the TBT from that, I would still have 'earned' them...
> 
> I love my peach, but it just doesn't come with the same satisfaction level as the fair prizes or halloweaster eggs XD


I get that  I find the trading for older ones and trying to get dates
to work well with each other pretty satisfying as I really like a lot of the designs from before I joined ;w;


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Nov 3, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I'd convinced myself the domestic goddess clue was related to Vesta
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 3, 2020
> 
> ...



Same for that goddess clue! I spent so much time trawling through Vesta related threads...

And I understand the older designs thing, there's definitely very pretty older collectibles out there as well!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 3, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> That's awesome too! I think I like 'earning' my own collectibles a bit better than buying them so far, though you could make the case that if I had immediately sold the eggs I had and only used the TBT from that, I would still have 'earned' them...
> 
> I love my peach, but it just doesn't come with the same satisfaction level as the fair prizes or halloweaster eggs XD


I feel the same for the most part, but I haven’t been around enough to obtain most fruits and the swamp potion myself so I was fine getting those from someone else


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2020)

i eventually found cooking mama thread but ...yeah lol took me too long XD


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 3, 2020)

Good morning


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 3, 2020)

I'm too ill for anything today, heading back to bed


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 3, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I'm too ill for anything today, heading back to bed


Get well soon 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 3, 2020

Anyways click on my deck of cards


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Nov 3, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Anyways click on my deck of cards



No. I will not be rickrolled


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 3, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> No. I will not be rickrolled


It's literally not a rick roll that's a stale old joke I refuse to use.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Nov 3, 2020)

Milky star said:


> It's literally not a rick roll that's a stale old joke I refuse to use.


Yeah, that's what everyone says that tries to rickroll people  

I found some messages in other threads about people rickrolling with eggs in signatures? That's pretty awesome


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 3, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Yeah, that's what everyone says that tries to rickroll people
> 
> I found some messages in other threads about people rickrolling with eggs in signatures? That's pretty awesome


Oh. Well. I'm not a type to Rick roll. My signature is just the greatest anime opening ever. That does sound awesome tho.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Nov 3, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh. Well. I'm not a type to Rick roll. My signature is just the greatest anime opening ever. That does sound awesome tho.


Ah yes. I don't understand a word from it, and some of the scenes flash by so fast I can't even make out what they're showing ... :|


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 3, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> i eventually found cooking mama thread but ...yeah lol took me too long XD


Oh man I only learned about the cooking mama controversy today! Needless to say I went down that very interesting rabbit hole instead of idk,,,, finishing the stuff i actually needed to read



ReeBear said:


> I'm too ill for anything today, heading back to bed


Oh no, hope you get well soon! Make sure to rest a lot and drink water too. c:

	Post automatically merged: Nov 3, 2020

OOPS forgot to mention but yeah i changed aesthetics now, really wanted to show off the zen egg & the new avi I got <33 also yes I've fallen down the deep rabbit hole that is my signature (if anyone knows what it's from i will love you forever)


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 3, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Ah yes. I don't understand a word from it, and some of the scenes flash by so fast I can't even make out what they're showing ... :|


Well A) it's in japanese silly and B) it's at 60 fps at 4k lol it's ultra quality. Here I'll find a better one so you can understand my love for Kakegurui uvu


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 3, 2020)

skarmoury said:


> Oh man I only learned about the cooking mama controversy today! Needless to say I went down that very interesting rabbit hole instead of idk,,,, finishing the stuff i actually needed to read
> 
> 
> Oh no, hope you get well soon! Make sure to rest a lot and drink water too. c:
> ...


Is that Love is War?
I haven't seen it yet so idk lol


----------



## Enxssi (Nov 3, 2020)

I regret eating 3 donuts in one sitting


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2020)

@skarmoury i wish i could say i knew your sig but alas i don't. 

if anyone knows my avatar you're obliged to follow me


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 3, 2020)

;-; I NEED HELP I NEED A NEW NOVEL COVER!!!


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2020)

I have spent all afternoon/early evening staring at tiny graphs and my brain hurts.

How is everyone?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 3, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I have spent all afternoon/early evening staring at tiny graphs and my brain hurts.
> 
> How is everyone?


Pretty good! I’m dreading tests later in the week though...


----------



## Seastar (Nov 3, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I have spent all afternoon/early evening staring at tiny graphs and my brain hurts.
> 
> How is everyone?


I woke up with the strangest feeling that I was dreaming about my worries.
...I'd rather not think about that.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 3, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I have spent all afternoon/early evening staring at tiny graphs and my brain hurts.
> 
> How is everyone?


Sir I need help with my novel I need a new cover stat


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Sir I need help with my novel I need a new cover stat


Aren't you good at art? Make one!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 3, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Aren't you good at art? Make one!


"aReNT yOu gOoD aT aRt mAkE oNe"




I'm about as good as a baby driving a car


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2020)

I'm doing good, had to deal with a person on another site/place but knocks on wood it's better now.

Also found my earphone adapter thing for my lappy so I can listen to music/watch stuff in private.


----------



## Antonio (Nov 3, 2020)

Just voted


----------



## Seastar (Nov 3, 2020)

I didn't get registered... Probably too late now.


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 3, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I have spent all afternoon/early evening staring at tiny graphs and my brain hurts.
> 
> How is everyone?


Well seeing as you couldn't get brain hurt from the egg hunt, you had to get it somewhere  (Hope you're feeling okay now!)

sleeping all day seemed to help a fair bit, hoping tomorrow is kinder on my body


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 3, 2020)

I am TBT broke once more but now I have a mori ahhhh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 3, 2020)

Haha didn't vote since I don't care


----------



## Seastar (Nov 3, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Haha didn't vote since I don't care


My brother just got forced to go even though he really didn't want to...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 3, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I am TBT broke once more but now I have a mori ahhhh


I feel like I’m obligated to grab one eventually lol


----------



## Seastar (Nov 3, 2020)

If I ever spent a ton of TBT on a collectible, it would probably be a Kirby egg or something.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> My brother just got forced to go even though he really didn't want to...


Aww..my parents don't care about voting so I wasn't forced too. I'm sorry to hear that your brother was tho..

	Post automatically merged: Nov 3, 2020

Hhhh I need a top row of eggs to keep my bottom row of cakes n such balanced


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 3, 2020)

(U should definitely vote though, if not now then in the future. Vulnerable people die because of right wing politicians caring more about profits than people )


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 3, 2020)

Ayy vris spare some eggs for the rest of us


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> Ayy vris spare some eggs for the rest of us


I don't think I have enough eggs, sorry!


----------



## Seastar (Nov 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Seastar is insane and talks too much


This is what I think of myself.
Okay, bye.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 3, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I don't think I have enough eggs, sorry!


fair

i didnt know zipper tied you in their basement and made you find eggs


----------



## Seastar (Nov 3, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> You mean we ate-
> 
> TIME TO LOAD THE CANONS


Clicked the thread and accidentally read this from page 1.
Oh boy, that was something.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 3, 2020)

I need red collectibles s t at


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 3, 2020)

So um,,  should I buy nine cosmos to match Yumeko or no


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Is that Love is War?
> I haven't seen it yet so idk lol


yes it is!! I've been so caught up in the manga and eagerly await the release every week. This is the first time I've actually been hooked up so much on an anime that I pushed myself to read the manga haha.


sheilaa said:


> @skarmoury i wish i could say i knew your sig but alas i don't.
> 
> if anyone knows my avatar you're obliged to follow me


I still love u! unfortunately i dont know your avi though  im out of the loop w a lot of things LOL



Vrisnem said:


> I have spent all afternoon/early evening staring at tiny graphs and my brain hurts.
> 
> How is everyone?


Doing okay, though there's a looming doom because i have a TON to cram for next week's exams. 25 book chapters each with around 100 pages each, i cry.


ReeBear said:


> (U should definitely vote though, if not now then in the future. Vulnerable people die because of right wing politicians caring more about profits than people )


I totally agree! I dont wanna push my political biases but each and every vote definitely counts, and if you don't vote you kinda waste your chance in helping to shape the future of your country. Of course I cant force anyone to vote, ultimately it's your decision, but I definitely encourage it as well.


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 4, 2020)

I normally don’t post here, but TBT is back and I wanted to make a post about it.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2020)

ily too @skarmoury ❤

and it's okay, it's a swedish actress(RIP) from a soap i really love aha and her character is a badass <3


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Nov 4, 2020)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I normally don’t post here, but TBT is back and I wanted to make a post about it.


I missed the site so much this morning! Now I was stuck with Twitter and there wasn't enough cute and fun stuff on there this morning!


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 4, 2020)

Bleb so funnily enough my mental health is in a bad place from being repeatedly denied disability benefits for an illness that leaves me housebound the majority of the time  I just wanna give up rather than take it to appeal, this system is so inhumane. Anyone wanna eat the rich with me?


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Nov 4, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Bleb so funnily enough my mental health is in a bad place from being repeatedly denied disability benefits for an illness that leaves me housebound the majority of the time  I just wanna give up rather than take it to appeal, this system is so inhumane. Anyone wanna eat the rich with me?


Eh, I wouldn't recommend cannibalism, it might lead to even more health problems. Stick with veggies. 

The system sure sucks though.


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 4, 2020)

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CHK5274pHET/
this is amazing


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 4, 2020)

Hi


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 4, 2020)

Glad TBT is back. Now I can go back to scrolling through threads instead of doing work.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 4, 2020)

I thought I was the only one who had a broken tbt link lol

	Post automatically merged: Nov 4, 2020

Br uh I woke up at 11:26 am and my says that's late wh- I'm not going to get up at 8am before just to sit around and do nothing I guess I could do work but I have to watch videos I can't turn those up in the morning,,, I'm going to school online what am I waking early for??


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Nov 4, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I thought I was the only one who had a broken tbt link lol
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 4, 2020
> 
> Br uh I woke up at 11:26 am and my says that's late wh- I'm not going to get up at 8am before just to sit around and do nothing I guess I could do work but I have to watch videos I can't turn those up in the morning,,, I'm going to school online what am I waking early for??


The system wants you to keep your regular bed- and wake-up times, so the system can just pretend those are still normal after covid is gone.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 4, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> The system wants you to keep your regular bed- and wake-up times, so the system can just pretend those are still normal after covid is gone.


I always get up around this time. Again why am I waking earlier than this? What's the point?

	Post automatically merged: Nov 4, 2020

It's not like I have work today so again what am I waking up early for? I always wake up early for work and I'm always up early I just don't leave my room what's the point?


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Glad TBT is back. Now I can go back to scrolling through threads instead of doing work.


JHDHDS i feel called out   
also ahhhhhh i love your avi and sig, i love the good place  im still at season 3 though LOL but i love it so far!!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 4, 2020)

skarmoury said:


> JHDHDS i feel called out
> also ahhhhhh i love your avi and sig, i love the good place  im still at season 3 though LOL but i love it so far!!


Oh man, the ending of season 4 made me cry :') So heads up for that lol


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oh man, the ending of season 4 made me cry :') So heads up for that lol


omg i heard it's a tear jerker!! definitely preparing my tear ducts for it.


----------



## Chris (Nov 4, 2020)

Evening all! I finally have time to play AC! Although I remembered I wanted to bring in a new villager from the campsite on Oct 30th so I'm going through the tedious process of trying to get a specific villager to leave.

Up to six attempts and 50% of the time she's tried to eject Goose from Vylbrand. No way, not happening, nope.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Bleb so funnily enough my mental health is in a bad place from being repeatedly denied disability benefits for an illness that leaves me housebound the majority of the time  I just wanna give up rather than take it to appeal, this system is so inhumane. Anyone wanna eat the rich with me?


Yes. As someone with ASD/high-functioning Asperger I know how hard it is. Sending virtual hugs <3


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 4, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Yes. As someone with ASD/high-functioning Asperger I know how hard it is. Sending virtual hugs <3


Thank you ;w; *sends hugs back*
Luckily my partner is vvv supportive, I wouldn't have been able to even apply in the first place without his help. Just would be nice to focus on feeling well rather than this dehumanising bureaucracy  i don't have the energy to tear down this system but whoah I would like to


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Thank you ;w; *sends hugs back*
> Luckily my partner is vvv supportive, I wouldn't have been able to even apply in the first place without his help. Just would be nice to focus on feeling well rather than this dehumanising bureaucracy  i don't have the energy to tear down this system but whoah I would like to


Thank you ❤ , disability money is hell here as well... ugh.

I'm very happy your partner is as supportive though and that he could help you . You don't have to reveal yours but as a clarification the laws and regulations for anything really is pain and I wish people were more educated on certain mental illnesses as in my case.

Also heck, let's tear it down together wherever we are!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 4, 2020)

vrisnem has absorbed the powers of the B

however the B has been overpowered causing the ultimate lifeform

the *V*


----------



## Chris (Nov 4, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> vrisnem has absorbed the powers of the B
> 
> however the B has been overpowered causing the ultimate lifeform
> 
> the *V*


Is this referring to the short while I had no avatar earlier? Changed mine while helping a user with an animation issue and then just quickly deleted it after rather than faffing about trying to find what I was using before.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 4, 2020)

I wanna try so many exotic fruits now lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 4, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Is this referring to the short while I had no avatar earlier? Changed mine while helping a user with an animation issue and then just quickly deleted it after rather than faffing about trying to find what I was using before.


Yes, and I see goose has overpowered even the *V* 

makes sense as the all-powerful lord was tasked with holding an egg from Zipper


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 4, 2020)

Wh

	Post automatically merged: Nov 4, 2020

_gay milky gay milky _


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 4, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Wh
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 4, 2020
> 
> _gay milky gay milky _


Milky now sapphic


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 4, 2020)

milky is bi 

change my mind


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 4, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> milky is bi
> 
> change my mind


you can't because she is bi


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 4, 2020)

Meraki said:


> you can't because she is bi


understandable


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 4, 2020)

*I'm not bi guys stop spreadi g false propaganda*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 4, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *I'm not bi guys stop spreadi g false propaganda*


- wants to smooch a girl fictional character
- dated a girl before

B i


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 4, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *I'm not bi guys stop spreadi g false propaganda*


are you sure


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 4, 2020)

*I'm not bi *


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 4, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *I'm not bi *


unrelated at all but do you like lemon bars


----------



## Seastar (Nov 4, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *I'm not bi *


You have a boyfriend.
You just said you're gay.
?????


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You have a boyfriend.
> You just said you're gay.
> ?????


hmmm


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> unrelated at all but do you like lemon bars


Yes

	Post automatically merged: Nov 4, 2020

Im not bi or gay shut


----------



## Seastar (Nov 4, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Wh
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 4, 2020
> 
> _gay milky gay milky _





Milky star said:


> Yes
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 4, 2020
> 
> Im not bi or gay shut


Make up your mind


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 4, 2020)

Pan? 
(In all seriousness I use queer bc trying to choose a more specific label felt v limiting  )


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 4, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yes
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 4, 2020
> 
> Im not bi or gay shut


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 4, 2020)

Sea darlin I was quoting Juli

	Post automatically merged: Nov 4, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 331764


N o


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 331764


Ngl am tempted.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 4, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Wh
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 4, 2020
> 
> _gay milky gay milky _





Milky star said:


> Yes
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 4, 2020
> 
> Im not bi or gay shut


<visible confusion>


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 4, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> <visible confusion>


I QUOTED YOU DUMMY


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 4, 2020)

Milky star said:


> N o





Spoiler








  

I mean if you aren't that's respectable of course


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 4, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I QUOTED YOU DUMMY


ok prove it

	Post automatically merged: Nov 4, 2020



Milky star said:


> I QUOTED YOU DUMMY


ok prove it


----------



## Seastar (Nov 4, 2020)

Don't tell me you didn't know what posting that with zero context would do-


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 4, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Nov 4, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah no that's not me sorry


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 4, 2020)

Milky star said:


> 👁👁
> View attachment 331768
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 4, 2020
> ...


how do we know that isn't edited


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 4, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> how do we know that isn't edited


.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 4, 2020)

Milky star said:


> .


i know the secrets of the universe now thanks to this dot


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 4, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> i know the secrets of the universe now thanks to this dot


BRUH LMAO


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Chris (Nov 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I literally do none of these things and I don't know what lemon bars are. Maybe I'm secretly straight and don't know it.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 4, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I literally do none of these things and I don't know what lemon bars are. Maybe I'm secretly straight and don't know it.


pan maybe?

idk


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 4, 2020)

I do like pancakes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 4, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I do like pancakes


uh
hi


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 4, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I literally do none of these things and I don't know what lemon bars are. Maybe I'm secretly straight and don't know it.


TRY LEMON BARS ASAP


----------



## Chris (Nov 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> TRY LEMON BARS ASAP


Please mail some to Chris' House, Vris Town, UK. The mailman will figure it out. Probably.


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> TRY LEMON BARS ASAP


I'm intrigued is this an American thing


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 4, 2020)

[


ReeBear said:


> I'm intrigued is this an American thing


uh maybe idk for sure


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 4, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Please mail some to Chris' House, Vris Town, UK. The mailman will figure it out. Probably.


i gotchu vris


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 4, 2020)

My partner is playing Hades and it's making me want to write hadestown fanfic  Y are classic gods so petty and pretty uwu


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 4, 2020)

i've never had a lemon bar


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 4, 2020)

I'm so hungry


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 4, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I'm so hungry


hI sO hUngrY iM aMeTsA iZaRrA


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 4, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> hI sO hUngrY iM aMeTsA iZaRrA


Dad why


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 4, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> i know the secrets of the universe now thanks to this dot


Bruh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 4, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Dad why


unfortunately i am femail as opposed to gmail


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 4, 2020)

:^


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 4, 2020)

Okay I am off to bedddd ;w; Goodnight all ~


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 4, 2020)

Ni ni


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 4, 2020)

I made art wanna seee


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 4, 2020)

Okay so I farted but the f is silent. The upper left one is the tbt bat potion and the lower right is based of the swamp potion. The upper left one is just a moon,,


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 4, 2020)

Today was best boi Lucky‘s birthday, my favorite villager, and he sent me this in the mail.






Also, here’s some pics from the celebration.



Spoiler: birthday pics


----------



## Seastar (Nov 4, 2020)

Ah that reminds me-
Lobo's birthday is tomorrow.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 4, 2020)

Bam’s is on the 7th. I’ll have to get him something


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 5, 2020)

I'm not sure who's birthday is next,, I think it's Kabuki's! He's my favorite male kitty!


----------



## Cutesy (Nov 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Bam’s is on the 7th. I’ll have to get him something


I haven’t decided what to get him yet either


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 5, 2020)

I’ll probably end up getting him more clothes lol

Anyways I’ve got to go to bed soon. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## Cutesy (Nov 5, 2020)

Goodnight!


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 5, 2020)

Good morning  today is too cold, I wish to hibernate.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Nov 5, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Good morning  today is too cold, I wish to hibernate.


Hibernating sounds lovely  (says the person that just wrote in to work to ask if I could be excused from the 'you need to take two weeks off around Christmas' rule)


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 5, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Hibernating sounds lovely  (says the person that just wrote in to work to ask if I could be excused from the 'you need to take two weeks off around Christmas' rule)


I turned the heating on and am making some tea and then I'll consider being a functional human


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2020)

also i wanna say, pietro is a damn fine sheep. honk honk


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 5, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> also i wanna say, pietro is a damn fine sheep. honk honk


I adore him so much


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I adore him so much


yesss he best boi

i have so many smugs right now tho lmao


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 5, 2020)

Brugh why does my life be sukin


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Nov 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Brugh why does my life be sukin


Because your expectations of life are too high


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 5, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Because your expectations of life are too high


I have 0 expectations for life.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 5, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Because your expectations of life are too high


wow thanks I'm cured

	Post automatically merged: Nov 5, 2020

i have so much control over my life now thanks


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 5, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> wow thanks I'm cured
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 5, 2020
> 
> i have so much control over my life now thanks


I know right I'm so cured ahahaha :3


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 5, 2020)

I no longer get yelled at by my parents thanks to this life changing advice 

by the way this ted talk is sponsored by raid shadow legends


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 5, 2020)

I no longer have Depression or suck at school or relationships mmmm


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 5, 2020)

my depression is cured and I don't have cancer anymore, but before we continue today's video is sponsored by Raid Shadow Legends, one of the biggest mobile role-playing games of 2019 and it's totally free! Currently almost 10 million users have joined Raid over the last six months, and it's one of the most impressive games in its class with detailed models, environments and smooth 60 frames per second animations! All the champions in the game can be customized with unique gear that changes your strategic buffs and abilities! The dungeon bosses have some ridiculous skills of their own and figuring out the perfect party and strategy to overtake them's a lot of fun! Currently with over 300,000 reviews, Raid has almost a perfect score on the Play Store! The community is growing fast and the highly anticipated new faction wars feature is now live, you might even find my squad out there in the arena! It's easier to start now than ever with rates program for new players you get a new daily login reward for the first 90 days that you play in the game! So what are you waiting for? Go to the video description, click on the special links and you'll get 50,000 silver and a free epic champion as part of the new player program to start your journey! Good luck and I'll see you there!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 5, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> my depression is cured and I don't have cancer anymore, but before we continue today's video is sponsored by Raid Shadow Legends, one of the biggest mobile role-playing games of 2019 and it's totally free! Currently almost 10 million users have joined Raid over the last six months, and it's one of the most impressive games in its class with detailed models, environments and smooth 60 frames per second animations! All the champions in the game can be customized with unique gear that changes your strategic buffs and abilities! The dungeon bosses have some ridiculous skills of their own and figuring out the perfect party and strategy to overtake them's a lot of fun! Currently with over 300,000 reviews, Raid has almost a perfect score on the Play Store! The community is growing fast and the highly anticipated new faction wars feature is now live, you might even find my squad out there in the arena! It's easier to start now than ever with rates program for new players you get a new daily login reward for the first 90 days that you play in the game! So what are you waiting for? Go to the video description, click on the special links and you'll get 50,000 silver and a free epic champion as part of the new player program to start your journey! Good luck and I'll see you there!


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Nov 5, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> wow thanks I'm cured
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 5, 2020
> 
> i have so much control over my life now thanks


You're welcome! For more sarcastic life advice, subscribe on Twitter.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 5, 2020)

The dark woods theme is gone from the forum. Now my eyes hurt, I want it back


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 5, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> You're welcome! For more sarcastic life advice, subscribe on Twitter.


Gib twitter need adv ice

	Post automatically merged: Nov 5, 2020



Intelligent_zombie said:


> The dark woods theme is gone from the forum. Now my eyes hurt, I want it back


Bruh I didn't notice


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 5, 2020)

WHAT THE **** IS THIS LAND OF INFINITE LIGHT


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 5, 2020)

*DARK MODE GIVE IT BACK*


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 5, 2020)

It burnnns!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 5, 2020)

MY EYES 

MY EYES MY EYES MY EYES

THE LIGHT

IT CONSUMES THE DARKNESS

NOOOOOOO


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Nov 5, 2020)

You can't just start sulking in darkness just because your life sucks.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 5, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> You can't just start sulking in darkness just because your life sucks.


what am I supposed to do


----------



## Cutesy (Nov 5, 2020)

perma dark mode option PLS


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 5, 2020)

Cutesy said:


> perma dark mode option PLS


^^^^^^^ say it louder


----------



## Seastar (Nov 5, 2020)

I'm about to go to Lobo's birthday party unprepared. Ahahahaha.
....Maybe I'll give him Jack's robe.


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 5, 2020)

IT'S TOO BRIGHT OH NO


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Nov 5, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> what am I supposed to do


Clearly, instead of sulking you throw a party in the dark


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 5, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Clearly, instead of sulking you throw a party in the dark


Error 
Error
Friends Not Found 101


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 5, 2020)

Huh??? I didn't get the potion ;3; I was supposed to get one!!


----------



## Seastar (Nov 5, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> Error
> Error
> Friends Not Found 101


I don't have irl friends either.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Huh??? I didn't get the potion ;3; I was supposed to get one!!


are you sure about that


----------



## Seastar (Nov 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Huh??? I didn't get the potion ;3; I was supposed to get one!!


No, you have it.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 5, 2020)

It's so pretty....


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 5, 2020)

Ooh, what a lovely forum color!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 5, 2020)

Oh wait nevermind mind it was hidden

	Post automatically merged: Nov 5, 2020

I love my potion!!! So pretty!


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Nov 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh wait nevermind mind it was hidden
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 5, 2020
> 
> I love my potion!!! So pretty!


It looks good on you!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 5, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> It looks good on you!


Aaah thank you!! I love it! Matches my name :3


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Aaah thank you!! I love it! Matches my name :3


*Seastar is typing*
*I am typing*


----------



## Seastar (Nov 5, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> *Seastar is typing*
> *I am typing*


Oh riiiight stars lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 5, 2020)

:33 I love it! So pretty


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 5, 2020)

ametsa iZaRrA
seaStAr
milky StAr


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 5, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> ametsa iZaRrA
> seaStAr
> milky StAr


We're the star gals


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 5, 2020)

I have to say I really like the new potion. It doesn’t really match my aesthetic though, so I’ll probably switch back eventually


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 5, 2020)

Now I just need more eggs or something to put on top to keep my cakes and stuff right 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 5, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I have to say I really like the new potion. It doesn’t really match my aesthetic though, so I’ll probably switch back eventually


Oh no! I love it !! Don't get rid of it!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Now I just need more eggs or something to put on top to keep my cakes and stuff right
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 5, 2020
> 
> ...


Jevil is loving that lineup


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh no! I love it !! Don't get rid of it!


But my shep is lonely...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But my shep is lonely...


;3; oh nuuu


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 5, 2020)

Star potion is pretty! (And i feel like I don't deserve this scroll whah )


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 5, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Star potion is pretty! (And i feel like I don't deserve this scroll whah )


Woah!! You got both prizes!! Nice! I got money and a potion


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 5, 2020)

I got Jack and the potion. I can’t think of any way of using mr pumpkin man tho


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 5, 2020)

Art


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 5, 2020)

Meraki said:


> View attachment 332060
> Art


Love

	Post automatically merged: Nov 5, 2020

I need collectibles for my top row ughh


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 5, 2020)

Bedddd time  おやすみなさい！


----------



## Chris (Nov 5, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Star potion is pretty! (And i feel like I don't deserve this scroll whah )


You absolutely earned that scroll. I tallied the staff nominations myself - we all loved your entry!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 5, 2020)

I need to get better designing skills asap I feel Christmas will have a other design contest hh


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 5, 2020)

omg it's Christmas kuromi


----------



## Chris (Nov 6, 2020)

Guys it's November!!


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Guys it's November!!


Christmas kuromi Christmas kuromi


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 6, 2020)

No nut oh wait this isn't Discord. It's Christmas time


----------



## toxapex (Nov 6, 2020)

We have entered NO END NOVEMBER. Please be aware that subsequent months have been canceled.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 6, 2020)

Actually I wont i'm annoyed with Christmas stuff in November..


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 6, 2020)

It’s bedtime in November now. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 6, 2020)

too cold too cold too cold

I've been so unproductive this week, partially bc health  Hoping we'll get the heating fixed in oir office next week so I can motivate myself to work again  Maybe I can do some digital art from the warmth of my bed though hmmmm.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2020)

why is there no mustache emojis, it's movember gdi man.

anyway, cheers


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 6, 2020)

H i


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 6, 2020)

My baby is visiting 


Spoiler: Doggo photos


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 6, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> My baby is visiting
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Doggo photos
> ...


Precious


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 6, 2020)

Meraki said:


> View attachment 332147
> omg it's Christmas kuromi





Vrisnem said:


> Guys it's November!!





Meraki said:


> Christmas kuromi Christmas kuromi


Wait it's christmastime?

always has been time to bring the avatars out


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 6, 2020)

359 days 'till next Halloween
Can't wait for Christmas!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 6, 2020)

Shut up about Christmas


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 6, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Shut up about Christmas


daga kotowaru


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 6, 2020)

M


Meraki said:


> daga kotowaru


No.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 6, 2020)

Guys we need to wait before we put up fancy Christmas stuff. Santa gets angry about super early Christmas decorations


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Guys we need to wait before we put up fancy Christmas stuff. Santa gets angry about super early Christmas decorations


looks like the jolly fat man is going to be angry with me

	Post automatically merged: Nov 6, 2020

Ho-Ho-Homicide


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2020)

merry xmas may y'all get bugs in your fridge

jk


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 6, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> merry xmas may y'all get bugs in your fridge
> 
> jk


signed, any lazy villager


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> signed, any lazy villager


lmfaooo yes XDD


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 6, 2020)

Who's ready for Zipper to come and attempt to take over Christmas


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> Who's ready for Zipper to come and attempt to take over Christmas


not me if we're getting cupcake clues lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 6, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> not me if we're getting cupcake clues lol


Oh come on, It'll be fun


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 6, 2020)

Can't wait to get my yearly Christmas banana


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> Oh come on, It'll be fun


n o


----------



## Chris (Nov 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Guys we need to wait before we put up fancy Christmas stuff. Santa gets angry about super early Christmas decorations


My Christmas tree is black and usually covered with bat and Krampus decorations. It covers two holidays!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Can't wait to get my yearly Christmas banana


wowie


sheilaa said:


> n o


understandable this was everyone's reaction to zipper


----------



## Antonio (Nov 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> My Christmas tree is black and usually covered with bat and Krampus decorations. It covers two holidays!


Now you can't say something this awesome and not provide pictures.


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 6, 2020)

I just wanna eat Christmas foooood  German christmas biscuits are my fav, especially when dunked in a chai tea -w-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 6, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I just wanna eat Christmas foooood  German christmas biscuits are my fav, especially when dunked in a chai tea -w-


I want candy caneeees


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 6, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> I want candy caneeees


Oreo candy canes; yea or nay


I love them but the rest of my family is split


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oreo candy canes; yea or nay
> 
> 
> I love them but the rest of my family is split


sounds good, never had one


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 6, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> merry xmas may y'all get bugs in your fridge
> 
> jk


No, I don't want to become a New Horizons lazy villager!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 6, 2020



ReeBear said:


> I just wanna eat Christmas foooood  German christmas biscuits are my fav, especially when dunked in a chai tea -w-


Same, Christmas cookies are amazing.


----------



## Antonio (Nov 6, 2020)

Y'all forgetting those christmas popcorn buckets mixes


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 6, 2020)

Alek said:


> Y'all forgetting those christmas popcorn buckets mixes


I never had one


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2020)

here i will personally deliver those to ur fridges


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 6, 2020)

Alek said:


> Y'all forgetting those christmas popcorn buckets mixes


I have a relative who gives me those every year and they’re always stale


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 6, 2020)

Especially can't wait to have to react when receiving gifts even though I am very thankful but simply am not good at reacting to things


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Especially can't wait to have to react when receiving gifts even though I am very thankful but simply am not good at reacting to things


mood


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Especially can't wait to have to react when receiving gifts even though I am very thankful but simply am not good at reacting to things


Same. I cried when I first did Christmas with my partner's family bc I didn't know how to react to presents and my brain short circuited


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 6, 2020)

We tend to have a fairly understated present opening (mostly secret Santa) since we do one larger shared gift.


----------



## Chris (Nov 6, 2020)

My family isn't doing Christmas this year beyond the traditional meal. They've offered to buy me a PS5 game despite saying they otherwise don't want to do presents this year, which is lovely of them. I'll likely provide a couple of bottles of wine or something anyway.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 6, 2020)

I’m just hoping that we can do a Christmas lights drive through this year. Last year we went through 2 and the second one was one of the best things we did that entire vacation.


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 6, 2020)

;-; little dog managed ~10 minutes of play before returning to sofa  I’m so happy she’s visiting ;w;


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 6, 2020)

Update: she’s fallen asleep with her head on my partner’s arm ;-; I don’t think she’s allowed to go home, she will have to stay with us forever


----------



## Seastar (Nov 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m just hoping that we can do a Christmas lights drive through this year. Last year we went through 2 and the second one was one of the best things we did that entire vacation.


There's a drive through Christmas lights show that we go to every year on my birthday. It's basically a family tradition now.


----------



## Antonio (Nov 6, 2020)

Meraki said:


> I never had one


They are filled with assortments of different popcorns with the most common being caramel, cheddar, and regular.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 6, 2020)

what's up with this dragon in paper mario


----------



## Seastar (Nov 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what's up with this dragon in paper mario


That's Hooktail. Yeah, that just happens.
There's also Flurry and she is uhhhhhhh


----------



## toxapex (Nov 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what's up with this dragon in paper mario



i recently watched my gf play this game, years after beating it as a kid... we kinda went "HMMM" at those lines lmao


----------



## Seastar (Nov 6, 2020)

By the way, that's my favorite Mario game.


----------



## toxapex (Nov 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> By the way, that's my favorite Mario game.


Not to be a fanboy but that's because it's the best mario game-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 6, 2020)

I haven’t played any mario rpg yet...


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what's up with this dragon in paper mario



This made me laugh so abruptly that I almost choked to death.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 6, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> This made me laugh so abruptly that I almost choked to death.


Careful lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 7, 2020)

I’m having crummy luck with the mush diys lol


----------



## Seastar (Nov 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m having crummy luck with the mush diys lol


I don't have any of them lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 7, 2020)

It’s just random clothes that I get.

Imma go to bed soon, anyways. I’ve been contracted by my parents to find Erik tomorrow. I’ll see y’all in the morning!


----------



## toxapex (Nov 7, 2020)

It's been quite a while since i saw this thread on the second page

anyway. morning/afternoon all


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 7, 2020)

toxapex said:


> It's been quite a while since i saw this thread on the second page
> 
> anyway. morning/afternoon all


Mornin’! I’m just waiting for my mom to finish up morning chores so I can villager hunt for my parents


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 7, 2020)

Update on the hunt; I finally caved and got Sherb on Arctin. Maybe he’ll grow on me


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Update on the hunt; I finally caved and got Sherb on Arctin. Maybe he’ll grow on me


On Gont, Sherb and Beau are boyfriends uwu


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 7, 2020)

Drawing animal crossing fanart is so much more relaxing than working on my actual projects >> is this productive procrastination?


----------



## Seastar (Nov 7, 2020)

Hello! ...I noticed things seem dead here.


----------



## Chris (Nov 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hello! ...I noticed things seem dead here.


It's a Saturday - hopefully people are busy doing fun things! 

I've been playing ACNH for six hours straight. Didn't even stop to cook dinner; just ordered in.


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It's a Saturday - hopefully people are busy doing fun things!
> 
> I've been playing ACNH for six hours straight. Didn't even stop to cook dinner; just ordered in.


im just bored and feeling like crap cause of cramps, there's nothing to do


----------



## Chris (Nov 7, 2020)

Meraki said:


> im just bored and feeling like crap cause of cramps, there's nothing to do


That's no fun. Hope you feel better quickly!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 7, 2020)

I’ve been going ham on my visitor center since Halloween is over. It’s starting to come together!


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Nov 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It's a Saturday - hopefully people are busy doing fun things!
> 
> I've been playing ACNH for six hours straight. Didn't even stop to cook dinner; just ordered in.


I played for at least three today. Worked on my island and got the dreaded "your storage is full". I decided to sell all stored furniture that was reorder able and some summer clothes, now I have 1.1 million extra bells and 600-700 storage spaces XD


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 7, 2020)

Meraki said:


> im just bored and feeling like crap cause of cramps, there's nothing to do


eat some jõgólät


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 7, 2020)

I went on an actual walk by a lake today with partner and doggo (as in, I didn't use wheelchair today) so I'm vvv exhausted now but it was a lovely outing  Watched Lilo & Stitch and did some sketching for an art trade -w-


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> eat some jõgólät


i have none


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 7, 2020)

Meraki said:


> i have none


 Y same


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 7, 2020)

Meraki said:


> im just bored and feeling like crap cause of cramps, there's nothing to do


Chug as much water as you can. 
The cramps can’t swim.
But it really can help


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Chug as much water as you can.
> The cramps can’t swim.
> But it really can help


I have actually been drinking a lot of water today and I feel a little better


----------



## Clock (Nov 7, 2020)

Apparently I did schoolwork on Saturday, which is fine although I had to sacrifice my time for an art project though, but it'll make up. I did get to play NH and grab a few of the new Diys so thats fine.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 7, 2020)

I'm at 12/20 warnings lets see if I can get to 0 warnings !


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 8, 2020)

I am off for the night; I had a good day and got stuff done on Evwirt. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 8, 2020)

I’ve been getting a lot of wild green mums lol maybe I should start selling them


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 333303I’ve been getting a lot of wild green mums lol maybe I should start selling them


I love green mums  I use them a lot around my tea house ~


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 8, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I love green mums  I use them a lot around my tea house ~


They’re probably my favorite of the new flowers which is why they’re allowed to grow wild in my forest. It’s just that because of my TT escapades and refusal to use transparent paths that they grow TOO wild


----------



## Antonio (Nov 8, 2020)

I feel personally attacked


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 8, 2020)

should I icon shame myself on that thread again


----------



## Seastar (Nov 8, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> should I icon shame myself on that thread again


But why?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> But why?


if nobody will hurt me I must hurt myself


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 8, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> if nobody will hurt me I must hurt myself


Beat em to the punch


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Beat em to the punch


brb insulting myself


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 9, 2020)

I’ve got to go to bed soon. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## Antonio (Nov 9, 2020)

good morningggg


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 9, 2020)

@Vrisnem I got a favor to ask


----------



## Chris (Nov 9, 2020)

Milky star said:


> @Vrisnem I got a favor to ask


Hi! What's up?


----------



## Antonio (Nov 9, 2020)

Vris, could we also see that Christmas tree.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 9, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Hi! What's up?


Well uh I was wondering if you could put a random message on a cake for me. I'm reconfiguring my line up and the current cake I have from you won't work if I get a January birthstone stone from 2016


----------



## Chris (Nov 9, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Well uh I was wondering if you could put a random message on a cake for me. I'm reconfiguring my line up and the current cake I have from you won't work if I get a January birthstone stone from 2016


If/when that happens let me know and I can certainly do that!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 9, 2020)

could the sacred texts be lying?

i have spent time in a state designed to recover energy, on a s m o o t h mattress that I might've gotten wet while pouring cold water on my head at 2am and I still hate myself


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 9, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> If/when that happens let me know and I can certainly do that!


Ree ! Okie dokie Thankie !


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 9, 2020)

Anyways so @Vrisnem  I'm in the process of buying the birthstone can I gets message on cake


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 9, 2020)

Last month around this time I was looking for orange lilies. Now I’m swimming in them lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 9, 2020)

I was surrounded in flowers now my island is just weeds


----------



## Chris (Nov 9, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Anyways so @Vrisnem  I'm in the process of buying the birthstone can I gets message on cake


It'd have today's date on it. If that's fine will send one over!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 9, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It'd have today's date on it. If that's fine will send one over!


It will ? So it won't fall at the right end anymore ?


----------



## Chris (Nov 9, 2020)

Milky star said:


> It will ? So it won't fall at the right end anymore ?


Nope. I would have to buy it from the shop so it would be today's date.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 9, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Nope. I would have to buy it from the shop so it would be today's date.


Oh no no ! I already have one  I just want a new message on it lol it's a 2015 cake :3


----------



## Chris (Nov 9, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh no no ! I already have one  I just want a new message on it lol it's a 2015 cake :3


Oh, in which case to change the message just send it over to me and that can be done!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 9, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Oh, in which case to change the message just send it over to me and that can be done!


Sent :3


----------



## Chris (Nov 9, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Sent :3


Was there a specific message you wanted?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 9, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Was there a specific message you wanted?


No ! I want something random from the mind of Vris !


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 9, 2020)

...I know it’s a fake but seriously dude that’s a bit creepy


----------



## Chris (Nov 9, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No ! I want something random from the mind of Vris !


I added a Kakegurui quote I like.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 9, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I added a Kakegurui quote I like.


 Kakegurui huh? *AMAZING 100/1 BEST thing ever wow this mod is truly the best*


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 9, 2020)

Hello 
@Vrisnem and @Milky star you're so cute and this forum is so wholesome


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 9, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Hello ☺
> @Vrisnem and @Milky star you're so cute and this forum is so wholesome


That's because the forum this rules and limitations ma'am/sir.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 9, 2020

Anyways I live my line up it matches and is *KAKEGURUIFIED*


----------



## Chris (Nov 9, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Kakegurui huh? *AMAZING 100/1 BEST thing ever wow this mod is truly the best*


I'm glad you're happy with it!



ReeBear said:


> Hello
> @Vrisnem and @Milky star you're so cute and this forum is so wholesome


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 9, 2020)

Actually speaking of wholesome things Vris has the most whole sig ever very cute uvu


----------



## Chris (Nov 9, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Actually speaking of wholesome things Vris has the most whole sig ever very cute uvu


Thank you! It was a gift from @Moo_Nieu.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 9, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Thank you! It was a gift from @Moo_Nieu.


See those are the people who are good at art


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 9, 2020)

Fall color at its best. I’m definitely pressing these!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 333762Fall color at its best. I’m definitely pressing these!


You mean like to put them in books and flatten them ? I used to do that all the time !


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 9, 2020)

yesss finished my half of an art trade today and added some final touches to my tea house in game  now time to sleeeeep


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 10, 2020)

I will see y’all’s in the morning; I had a super busy day today. Hopefully tomorrow will be a bit easier (especially since I don’t have an exam lol)


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 10, 2020)

Bruh I haven't done jack today. I keep avoiding college. I don't wanna do it. I just want xmas collectibles u-u


----------



## Antonio (Nov 10, 2020)

Good morning everyone!!!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 10, 2020)

Alek said:


> Good morning everyone!!!


Mornin’! I’m just getting things set up and then I’m gonna check my morning stuff


----------



## Antonio (Nov 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Mornin’! I’m just getting things set up and then I’m gonna check my morning stuff


What are you setting up?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 10, 2020)

Alek said:


> What are you setting up?


Iced coffee and the dishwasher


----------



## Cutesy (Nov 10, 2020)

Made a whole pot of peppermint mocha coffee


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 10, 2020)

Cutesy said:


> Made a whole pot of peppermint mocha coffee


That sounds amazing owo


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 10, 2020)

Hi hello I'm going on a Christmas collectible hunt how's everyone ?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hi hello I'm going on a Christmas collectible hunt how's everyone ?


I’m good but I really want tropical fruits back in NH


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m good but I really want tropical fruits back in NH


YES I miss the durians and lychees and lemons n such. I miss bananas too..the coconuts are my least favorite thing


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 10, 2020)

Cutesy said:


> Made a whole pot of peppermint mocha coffee


Is it good? Sounds good!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 10, 2020)

What pride flag is that ?


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Is it good? Sounds good!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What pride flag is that ?


Oh whoops, just changed it lol
Sapphic flag which is an umbrella for all wlw
I thought it looked cute


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oh whoops, just changed it lol
> Sapphic flag which is an umbrella for all wlw
> I thought it looked cute


I have no idea what that means but okay !


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 10, 2020)

wait I should make the cake i got on my birthday visible


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 10, 2020)

we should start a cult


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 10, 2020)

W h


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 10, 2020)

like 

what about a collectible cult


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 10, 2020)

y es I love the idea of that y es


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 10, 2020)

Can someone read this and tell me if this a good "about" for my novel 

_You've seen him do it you know he's behind it all yet, you much rather keep it a secret instead of keeping people alive..

That's what his best friend, Disco says. Disco might be an old antisocial freak and a weirdo who takes on a different personality every time he puts on his disco ball mask, but he's right. 

 I always keep his secret. I never bother to tell anyone but, who can I tell about this? It is not exactly like the person who is commiting these crimes is even alive let alone seen by anyone except by me and Disco. The worst part of it all he is doing all this for me but, by tommorow morning he would forget I ever existed and that he ever committed such atrocities for me. I'm keeping his secret that he doesn't even know he is committed all because..I'm in love with someone that no one ever known that existed and is still existing now._


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 10, 2020)

i need context


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 10, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> i need context


It's for my novel I'm writing.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 10, 2020






I don't know if this helps but it's the cover of it

	Post automatically merged: Nov 10, 2020










And the main characters ig


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 10, 2020)

Oh gosh oh gosh my mom got a skeleton from Marina as a reward for being a messenger


----------



## Seastar (Nov 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh gosh oh gosh my mom got a skeleton from Marina as a reward for being a messenger


Whaaaat?
Marina, no! Bad octopus!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 10, 2020)

What the ? I'm just trying to play acnh and do my homework and I read weird stuff like this,, wh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh gosh oh gosh my mom got a skeleton from Marina as a reward for being a messenger


she gave you her skeleton

	Post automatically merged: Nov 10, 2020

this is why octopi don't have skeletons


----------



## Seastar (Nov 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What the ? I'm just trying to play acnh and do my homework and I read weird stuff like this,, wh


That's clearly not all you're doing if you're here.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 10, 2020)

I'm trying my best life is a mess rn. College is hard like brugh I got a d in a class but I have to redo the entire class again. I went from a 83% to a 45% in math and the college keeps trying to get me to drop out of my English class because my grade is a D haha !


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 10, 2020)

guys I can't focus at all 

i legitimately can't stop daydreaming


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 10, 2020)

I just want the world to *stop*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I just want the world to *stop*


understandable


----------



## Seastar (Nov 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I just want the world to *stop*


Oh. I see. Carry on then.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 10, 2020)

qwq


----------



## Clock (Nov 10, 2020)

Hows everyone today?
I'm doing ok, even though some of my assignments are hard, but I try to get them done


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 10, 2020)

I’m doing alright tonight! Definitely a lot slower than yesterday


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 10, 2020)

new line up goal I'mma achieve it watch 👁  👁


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> new line up goal I'mma achieve it watch 👁  👁


Lump of coal looked like a raspberry/cranberry there


----------



## Clock (Nov 10, 2020)

I always thought that the coal collectible reminded me of a raspberry dipped with really dark chocolate.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Lump of coal looked like a raspberry/cranberry there


It looks amazing and I want them.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 11, 2020)

It is time for me to go to bed; hopefully tomorrow I’ll get Evwirt to the point where I can update my DA!


----------



## Clock (Nov 11, 2020)

I need to catch up on the fall diys in NH and I need to find a good way how to redo my town without resetting it or whatsoever.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 11, 2020)

Anyone else having trouble uploading gif pfps?


----------



## Clock (Nov 11, 2020)

Yep, I tried uploading one and it gave me an error, mine was also below the limit as well


----------



## neoratz (Nov 11, 2020)

yus... i had to do a lot of tweaking with my previous avatar to get it to work. it was having really weird transparency problems :( thankfully i didn't have any issues uploading my current avatar


----------



## Antonio (Nov 11, 2020)

how is everyone?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 11, 2020)

Alek said:


> how is everyone?


Doing pretty good! Now I’m hoping we get an announcement soon lol


----------



## Antonio (Nov 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Doing pretty good! Now I’m hoping we get an announcement soon lol


an announcement for what?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 11, 2020)

Alek said:


> an announcement for what?


An update for NH. I want more plants lol


----------



## Mick (Nov 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> An update for NH. I want more plants lol



Unfortunately I don't think there will be many plants in a thanksgiving update, but we can hope!

I'm still hoping they do a big "Have several sets of furniture" update in the future instead of releasing like 10 seasonal items every time


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 11, 2020)

Mick said:


> Unfortunately I don't think there will be many plants in a thanksgiving update, but we can hope!
> 
> I'm still hoping they do a big "Have several sets of furniture" update in the future instead of releasing like 10 seasonal items every time


I’m betting whenever they stop dragging their feet on the nooks cranny upgrade is when we’ll get an explosion of furniture (IF they ever stop dragging their feet...)


----------



## Mick (Nov 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m betting whenever they stop dragging their feet on the nooks cranny upgrade is when we’ll get an explosion of furniture (IF they ever stop dragging their feet...)



That would actually make a lot of sense! Because if they did upgrade it, you'd want it to sell more than the same old stuff they had been selling for a year.

We just need to hope that a Nooks Cranny upgrade actually happens...


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 11, 2020)

I hear my girlfriend has been giving people skeletons again?  
Also returned from a trip to this Evwirtian sight:


----------



## Mick (Nov 11, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I expect photographs.



You will be proud to hear that, two months later, I have set a fire on my desk:


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 11, 2020)

Speaking of Evwirtian sights...

not regretting my roster decision at ALL.


----------



## Chris (Nov 11, 2020)

Mick said:


> You will be proud to hear that, two months later, I have set a fire on my desk:
> 
> View attachment 334487


You remembered! 
I like the candle holder!

I have this one going currently. Last time I shared a picture of it the jar was full. It has a burntime of 65-75hrs for context. 


Spoiler


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 11, 2020)

Fauna why must you water the day lilies you guys are drowning in them as it is...

why yes I do keep all my orange lilies they remind me of my mom’s old lilies that the deer ate


----------



## Mick (Nov 11, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You remembered!
> I like the candle holder!
> 
> I have this one going currently. Last time I shared a picture of it the jar was full. It has a burntime of 65-75hrs for context.
> ...



I did remember! I searched so long for a suitable candle holder. (Didn't help that I don't go shopping much these days). I didn't want an open one because I can't trust myself, but most of them have these ornate patterns and stuff that just didn't do it for me.  This one's from Ikea!

Nice candle. :O My current candle should last 60 hours too, according to the label. Doubt it. We'll see.



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Fauna why must you water the day lilies you guys are drowning in them as it is...
> 
> why yes I do keep all my orange lilies they remind me of my mom’s old lilies that the deer ate



This is why all my flowers are in flower jail!


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Nov 11, 2020)

Mick said:


> This is why all my flowers are in flower jail!


Are they jailed just as perfectly as my mushrooms? XD


----------



## Mick (Nov 11, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Are they jailed just as perfectly as my mushrooms? XD



No, mine are actually not going anywhere


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 11, 2020)

Mick said:


> This is why all my flowers are in flower jail!


It’s in my blood to let my flowers grow wild; I can’t jail them!


----------



## Mick (Nov 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s in my blood to let my flowers grow wild; I can’t jail them!



See I did this at first but it was just too much! It was an ugly flower paradise eventually. Also Isabelle seemed to like that so they had to go


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 11, 2020)

Mick said:


> See I did this at first but it was just too much! It was an ugly flower paradise eventually. Also Isabelle seemed to like that so they had to go


Don’t get me wrong, I do thin out most of my flowers and I’ll eventually get to my orange lilies and green mums but for now I’m going crazy with those two lol


----------



## Mick (Nov 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Don’t get me wrong, I do thin out most of my flowers and I’ll eventually get to my orange lilies and green mums but for now I’m going crazy with those two lol



I think green mums are fantastic for decorating! Not sure about the orange lilies though.  But yes, you definitely can't leave your flowers alone forever in this game


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 11, 2020)

Mick said:


> I think green mums are fantastic for decorating! Not sure about the orange lilies though.  But yes, you definitely can't leave your flowers alone forever in this game


Orange lilies have a deep connection with deer for me so that’s why I’m going a little bit crazy with them, though only in my deer yard. The green mums are allowed to grow almost anywhere because they already look somewhat like a weed.


----------



## Enxssi (Nov 11, 2020)

Guys YouTube is down I can’t watch Videos


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Guys YouTube is down I can’t watch Videos


I know it makes me sad but at least it lets my tablet charge lol


----------



## Seastar (Nov 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Guys YouTube is down I can’t watch Videos


Yeah, I know. My music stopped.


----------



## Clock (Nov 11, 2020)

Youtube is working again for me


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Youtube is working again for me


Same here! My tablet also got a good charge lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 11, 2020)

I have arted yet again someone requested me to draw a bee with glasses so..I present this


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 11, 2020)

things ive done:
forgotten what a scarf was
poured water on my head while on my bed in winter and it was cold water
slammed my knee into my face on accident


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 11, 2020)

Milky be sitting here looking kinda sus

	Post automatically merged: Nov 11, 2020

AH WAIT WHY DID ABRI REMIND ME OF THE RAYMOND THREAD


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 11, 2020)

Okay now that I’m actually picking up clay it seems to be a bit more elusive (-(~ )-‘ )


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> View attachment 334569
> Milky be sitting here looking kinda sus
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 11, 2020
> ...


The Raymond thread  rip


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 11, 2020)

Why has it taken me this long to see the Raymond thread?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 11, 2020)

Intelligent_zombie said:


> The Raymond thread  rip
> View attachment 334575


Please don't remind me it got me so many warnings and I think I was banned too because of it. It made me popular tho not for the right reasons tho


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 11, 2020)

Yeah that thread should stay buried


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 11, 2020)

Hey we just reached 70,000 posts here.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 11, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Hey we just reached 70,000 posts here.


Yea I noticed that we hit 3.5 k pages!


----------



## Clock (Nov 11, 2020)

4000 pages when


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 12, 2020)

my god we talk alot wtf


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 12, 2020)

Well, I’m off to bed soon. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 12, 2020)

Milky star said:


> View attachment 334544
> I have arted yet again someone requested me to draw a bee with glasses so..I present this





Milky star said:


> View attachment 334569
> Milky be sitting here looking kinda sus


So cute Milky whahhhhh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 12, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> So cute Milky whahhhhh


A a h hhhh tha n k i'm just practicing to draw aaaa


----------



## Mick (Nov 12, 2020)

Milky star said:


> A a h hhhh tha n k i'm just practicing to draw aaaa



Love them! 

Also, good morning, to anyone who is awake right now...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 12, 2020)

Mick said:


> Love them!
> 
> Also, good morning, to anyone who is awake right now...


aaa thank qwq I just did a random thing while I had a random burst of motivation ! If it wasn't so dark and late i'd be drawing more..


----------



## Mick (Nov 12, 2020)

Milky star said:


> aaa thank qwq I just did a random thing while I had a random burst of motivation ! If it wasn't so dark and late i'd be drawing more..



Inspiration and motivation are weird like that. 

Definitely do keep going at a more reasonable time! Are you planning to colour those?


----------



## Chris (Nov 12, 2020)

Milky star said:


> View attachment 334544
> I have arted yet again someone requested me to draw a bee with glasses so..I present this



You keep trying to tell us you're not good at drawing; this is adorable!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You keep trying to tell us you're not good at drawing; this is adorable!


*Dang it Vris* I knew you were gonna say something to that effect aaa qwq but thank

	Post automatically merged: Nov 12, 2020



Mick said:


> Inspiration and motivation are weird like that.
> 
> Definitely do keep going at a more reasonable time! Are you planning to colour those?


I really need to sleep but eh,, anyways I have two plans for them actually,, I'mma take pictures of them and try digital art again since I tested out different brushes for line art n such and yes I'mma color these with my physical micron pens and my alchohol markers !It's amazing how those pens and markers work so well and make my art pop and ooooh the paint mark for high lights amazing


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 12, 2020)

Mornin’! I’m still waiting for Gullivarr but I got Saharah instead...


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Nov 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Mornin’! I’m still waiting for Gullivarr but I got Saharah instead...


I'm not doing any Gullivarr's until I have done enough Gulliver's to get a golden shovel... otherwise keeping track is going to get extra hard.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 12, 2020)

Why am I always in the tbt market ? Bruh


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 12, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Why am I always in the tbt market ? Bruh


Ahaha owo I have intense stages of it but rn I have nothing to sell and nothing I wanna buy that’s in my price range so it’s easier to avoid it  I told my partner I wouldn‘t get into collectibles when I joined this forum but woops I wanna decorate my posts with cute tiny pictures


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 12, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Ahaha owo I have intense stages of it but rn I have nothing to sell and nothing I wanna buy that’s in my price range so it’s easier to avoid it  I told my partner I wouldn‘t get into collectibles when I joined this forum but woops I wanna decorate my posts with cute tiny pictures


At first I wasn't trying to get into them but after realizing I'm too much of an aesthetic account kind of person I'm willing to spend tons of tbt just to match my given aesthetic and the given theme of tbt ,,


----------



## Chris (Nov 12, 2020)

I don't remember writing this but it perfectly sums up how I felt when I first saw the questions on an exam paper this morning: 



Spoiler: don't study science


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I don't remember writing this but it perfectly sums up how I felt when I first saw the questions on an exam paper this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too late; I’m currently frying my brain on physics and calculus 

At least next semester is much better; I’m focusing on biology, geology and geography in the spring!


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Nov 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Too late; I’m currently frying my brain on physics and calculus
> 
> At least next semester is much better; I’m focusing on biology, geology and geography in the spring!


Geology and geography are cool sciences.  Biology not so much


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 12, 2020)

what is happen


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I don't remember writing this but it perfectly sums up how I felt when I first saw the questions on an exam paper this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow a whole essay?? my neurobio class is easy apparently  for Huntington's we pretty much only had to know about excess dopamine and loss of projection neurons in the striatum

Good luck though, you got this


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 12, 2020)

oh I see suffering is happen good luck


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 12, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Geology and geography are cool sciences.  Biology not so much


It’s cool when it’s on ecosystems and zoology


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I don't remember writing this but it perfectly sums up how I felt when I first saw the questions on an exam paper this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brain ded head empty college sucks they makin english too hard I keep failing all my essays and I'mma have to redo this entire english course because i'm stupid and instead of telling me I can do they want me to drop out the class


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 12, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Brain ded head empty college sucks they makin english too hard I keep failing all my essays and I'mma have to redo this entire english course because i'm stupid and instead of telling me I can do they want me to drop out the class


study harder


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Nov 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s cool when it’s on ecosystems and zoology


Okay just a little then. I did like paleo-ecology back in uni


----------



## Chris (Nov 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Too late; I’m currently frying my brain on physics and calculus
> 
> At least next semester is much better; I’m focusing on biology, geology and geography in the spring!


That does not sound like fun! Just veering into chemistry makes my brain explode. Next semester definitely sounds more interesting! 



Moo_Nieu said:


> wow a whole essay?? my neurobio class is easy apparently  for Huntington's we pretty much only had to know about excess dopamine and loss of projection neurons in the striatum
> 
> Good luck though, you got this


I blagged an essay on apoptosis linked to glutamate excitotoxicity, mitochondrial dysfunction, 3-PN poisoning, and the HIPPI-HIP1 complex. Praying I passed because I do not want to resit this topic. Realistically this may be the last time I ever have to do anything related to neurology and I couldn't be happier about this fact!  



Milky star said:


> Brain ded head empty college sucks they makin english too hard I keep failing all my essays and I'mma have to redo this entire english course because i'm stupid and instead of telling me I can do they want me to drop out the class


Can you make an appointment with someone to discuss how to improve your work? Often people fail not because they do not understand the content but because they don't know how to best format their response to answer the question.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 12, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Okay just a little then. I did like paleo-ecology back in uni


I will admit that basic biology is not cool: because of a flub-up on the campus’ end (I didn’t fail they just didn’t understand my community college’s credit) I had to take basic bio twice and both times were boring (not to mention that I had to take labs at night the second time around-the commute home was low key creepy).


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> That does not sound like fun! Just veering into chemistry makes my brain explode. Next semester definitely sounds more interesting!
> 
> 
> I blagged an essay on apoptosis linked to glutamate excitotoxicity, mitochondrial dysfunction, 3-PN poisoning, and the HIPPI-HIP1 complex. Praying I passed because I do not want to resit this topic. Realistically this may be the last time I ever have to do anything related to neurology and I couldn't be happier about this fact!
> ...


Even if I made an appointment to talk to someone it wouldn't matter the class ends in December and I can't drop it so I'll have to redo that class and my Photoshop class and math so basically I gotta redo the entire semester that took away my soul and my will to enjoy college

	Post automatically merged: Nov 12, 2020



Ametsa Izarra said:


> study harder


I gave my soul to college what more do I gotta do


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 12, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Even if I made an appointment to talk to someone it wouldn't matter the class ends in December and I can't drop it so I'll have to redo that class and my Photoshop class and math so basically I gotta redo the entire semester that took away my soul and my will to enjoy college
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 12, 2020
> 
> ...


spend more time studying less on the forum


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 12, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> spend more time studying less on the forum


I need an equal balance of both. I need breaks if I try to do work all day I would have a mental break down Don't matter I got someone to write my essay for me so


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 12, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I need an equal balance of both. I need breaks if I try to do work all day I would have a mental break down Don't matter I got someone to write my essay for me so


congrats you've cheated yourself out of an expensive education


----------



## Chris (Nov 12, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Even if I made an appointment to talk to someone it wouldn't matter the class ends in December and I can't drop it so I'll have to redo that class and my Photoshop class and math so basically I gotta redo the entire semester that took away my soul and my will to enjoy college


It'd still be worth speaking to someone. Even if it's too late to make a difference now it will put you in a much better position for next semester. 

Getting through crap classes is always worth it. At the end of this academic year I'll be able to get another lab job doing the exact same thing I was already doing, but they'll pay me significantly more money to do it!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It'd still be worth speaking to someone. Even if it's too late to make a difference now it will put you in a much better position for next semester.
> 
> Getting through crap classes is always worth it. At the end of this academic year I'll be able to get another lab job doing the exact same thing I was already doing, but they'll pay me significantly more money to do it!


I talked to someone for next semester ! I'm taking easier classes and I'm taking a easier English with way less writing ! I'm bummed I gotta redo photoshop class but oh well

	Post automatically merged: Nov 12, 2020



Ametsa Izarra said:


> congrats you've cheated yourself out of an expensive education


This college ain't worth my soul no.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 12, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I talked to someone for next semester ! I'm taking easier classes and I'm taking a easier English with way less writing ! I'm bummed I gotta redo photoshop class but oh well
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 12, 2020
> 
> ...


enjoy wasting money


----------



## Chris (Nov 12, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> enjoy wasting money


Higher education is tough. Sometimes it doesn't go as you plan no matter how much effort you put in.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 12, 2020)

It's not wasting money it's me keeping my will to live so I can actually do the rest of my classes. These aren't even part of my degree


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 12, 2020)

The plot thickens...this is one of the best villager interactions I’ve gotten lol


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> The plot thickens...this is one of the best villager interactions I’ve gotten lol



Animal Crossing, Deers Gone Bad (2020)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 12, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Animal Crossing, Deers Gone Bad (2020)


I mean they are Evwirtian murder deer


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 334692View attachment 334693View attachment 334694The plot thickens...this is one of the best villager interactions I’ve gotten lol


You have the deer I want hand up Fushia


Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 334692View attachment 334693View attachment 334694The plot thickens...this is one of the best villager interactions I’ve gotten lol


You have the deer I want Gib Fushia


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 12, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You have the deer I want hand up Fushia
> 
> You have the deer I want Gib Fushia View attachment 334698


She’s kinda stuck in Evwirt like I am


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Higher education is tough. Sometimes it doesn't go as you plan no matter how much effort you put in.





Milky star said:


> It's not wasting money it's me keeping my will to live so I can actually do the rest of my classes. These aren't even part of my degree


As a drop out I agree that you're not wasting money! I really appreciate the perspective and certain experiences I got from my degree even if the course/place as a whole didn't work out and my health makes that kind of formal education inaccessible for me. Life is weird and dumb but you gotta look after yourself and not always be seeking to hold yourself by other's measures of success. You got this Milky! Well done for talking to people ;w; Proud of youuuuu


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> She’s kinda stuck in Evwirt like I am


Darn it


ReeBear said:


> As a drop out I agree that you're not wasting money! I really appreciate the perspective and certain experiences I got from my degree even if the course/place as a whole didn't work out and my health makes that kind of formal education inaccessible for me. Life is weird and dumb but you gotta look after yourself and not always be seeking to hold yourself by other's measures of success. You got this Milky! Well done for talking to people ;w; Proud of youuuuu


 Aaaaaaah kindness thfhjddj


----------



## Chris (Nov 12, 2020)

So who wants to sit my three-day immunology exam for me next week?  

Failing that I've a meeting tomorrow where I need to pitch ideas and I've got squat. Help.


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> So who wants to sit my three-day immunology exam for me next week?
> 
> Failing that I've a meeting tomorrow where I need to pitch ideas and I've got squat. Help.


eeeeep goodluck Vris!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> So who wants to sit my three-day immunology exam for me next week?
> 
> Failing that I've a meeting tomorrow where I need to pitch ideas and I've got squat. Help.


I can't even do an essay I'm literally having sean do it for me because I'm that lazy and kinda suck at essays. He's good at that stuff so he's going to do it for me. 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 12, 2020

Anyways tho good luck your chickens will give you luck


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 12, 2020)

Gonna try to finish off a commission tomorrow ~ it's digital art so I can do it from bed if my body's still broken-feeling ;w;


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 12, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Gonna try to finish off a commission tomorrow ~ it's digital art so I can do it from bed if my body's still broken-feeling ;w;


I want people to commission me but knowing how much of a procrastinator I am I would be a terrible person to commission


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 12, 2020)

I was gonna offer some rambling advice but maybe I should just sleep bc I'm getting the thing where words are gone from my brain ;w;


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 12, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I was gonna offer some rambling advice but maybe I should just sleep bc I'm getting the thing where words are gone from my brain ;w;


Head empty just queer baby sleep you can give me proper advice when you wake


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 13, 2020)

Sadly I’ve got to go to bed. See y’all in the morning (in the woods)!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

lemon candy


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Nov 13, 2020)

I hope they turn into lemonade.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> I hope they turn into lemonade.


lets squirt the lemons into nintendo's eyes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 13, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> lets squirt the lemons into nintendo's eyes


yes let's do that but I am in the place of Nintendo


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 13, 2020)

Feeling rough today  Partner is taking me to the park and we're gonna look for dogs to pet ;w;


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Nov 13, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Feeling rough today  Partner is taking me to the park and we're gonna look for dogs to pet ;w;


I hope you're busy petting dogs by now then!


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 13, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> I hope you're busy petting dogs by now then!


Back in bed, mood is better, physical pains are worse but it was a good trade off  I met a dog called Honey Bear who came to me for pets then ran around a lot


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 13, 2020)

I have attained BOOTS. They’re a bit uncomfortable but I’ll hold onto ‘em!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Wtf is this yellow candy stuffff

	Post automatically merged: Nov 13, 2020

Actually what if I just spend 1000 tbt on yellow candy :^


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Wtf is this yellow candy stuffff


Peeps are hoping for an ultra rare candy and you need to buy yellow candies for a chance at one


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

So...I should spend 1000 tbt on candy *Time to make like Yumeko and gamble all my money on candy ! Let's gamble ! *


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> So...I should spend 1000 tbt on candy *Time to make like Yumeko and gamble all my money on candy ! Let's gamble ! *


taste the wrath of nevada criminal scum


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> taste the wrath of nevada criminal scum


Sorry Yumeko bought  Nevada awhile ago


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 13, 2020)

I bought one without even realising what was happening owo


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Anyways I'mma buy 20 yellow candies..oh but wait if I do that and none of them turn I'll just have 20 useless yellow candies


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Sorry Yumeko bought  Nevada awhile ago


is that why we took so long to vote


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> is that why we took so long to vote


She doesn't operate Nevada she simply won it in a gamble.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> She doesn't operate Nevada she simply won it in a gamble.


who tf bet nevada


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> who tf bet nevada


The mayor of Nevada


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> The mayor of Nevada


the mayor of nevada does not own nevada


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> the mayor of nevada does not own nevada


I don't know I'm not Yumeko I didn't gamble Nevada


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I don't know I'm not Yumeko I didn't gamble Nevada


i thought you were married to her


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> i thought you were married to her


Even so I don't keep up with my wife's antics when it comes to her gambling habbits. _*That's a line I shall never cross*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Even so I don't keep up with my wife's antics when it comes to her gambling habbits. _*That's a line I shall never cross*_


you arent even checking how much money she spends?

damn


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> you arent even checking how much money she spends?
> 
> damn


Nope I never bother to. She may lose all of our money but then she always wins it back and doubles if not triple the amount.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Nope I never bother to. She may lose all of our money but then she always wins it back and doubles if not triple the amount.


so on days where she loses all money do you just starve for the day


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> so on days where she loses all money do you just starve for the day


No. We bought food before hand in case that ever happened Yumeko really loves spicy ramen


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No. We bought food before hand in case that ever happened Yumeko really loves spicy ramen


what if said day falls on paying rent day


----------



## Antonio (Nov 13, 2020)

Once again, I have changed my name.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

2-D said:


> Once again, I have changed my name.


uhhhh who are you


----------



## Antonio (Nov 13, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> uhhhh who are you


Alek


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

2-D said:


> Alek


O H


----------



## Antonio (Nov 13, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> O H


O O H


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

2-D said:


> O O H


O O O H


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 13, 2020)

2-D said:


> Once again, I have changed my name.


that is a very cool name


----------



## Antonio (Nov 13, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> O O O H


OH OH OH, O'REILY o'reily autoparts

	Post automatically merged: Nov 13, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> that is a very cool name


tyty


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

2-D said:


> OH OH OH, O'REILY o'reily autoparts
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 13, 2020
> 
> ...


ouch that place has bad memories for me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 13, 2020)

Not sure if the candies are worth it


----------



## Antonio (Nov 13, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Not sure if the candies are worth it


I bought 50 candies because I am dysfunctional.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 13, 2020)

2-D said:


> I bought 50 candies because I am dysfunctional.


Well at least they look cool


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

gonna farm tbt i want candyyy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 13, 2020)

Ya know, IRL sour lemon drops are consistently some of my favorite candies...maybe I should grab some next time I’m out


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 13, 2020)

I'm sorry but who drove Rin's van into The Bell Tree?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

FREE CANDY VAN IS BACK


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 13, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> FREE CANDY VAN IS BACK


Hopefully this time with less children added


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

sorry guys I'm bringing back jikken for today

	Post automatically merged: Nov 13, 2020

making a thread


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

*GUYS OUR FREE CANDY VAN IS HERE*


----------



## Seastar (Nov 13, 2020)

Hello, sorry for being so quiet here.


----------



## Antonio (Nov 13, 2020)

I totally forgot about where I was and got a warning. I thought I was in the basement.


----------



## Clock (Nov 13, 2020)

I thought the woods was like the basement or was that somewhere else


----------



## Antonio (Nov 13, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I thought the woods was like the basement or was that somewhere else


it was somewhere else


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 13, 2020)

hnnnnnn It's getting late and I still don't know if the candy is really worth it


----------



## Clock (Nov 13, 2020)

You can probably have it as a lineup, even if you don't get the f13 candy from it.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 13, 2020)

rip my tbt but I done did it


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 14, 2020)

Well the woods are gone guess I need to plant a tangy tree here


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 14, 2020)

Yeah, the woods are gone...so it’s back to Evwirt with me. Forest stew is still on the menu!


----------



## Seastar (Nov 14, 2020)

Intelligent_zombie said:


> Well the woods are gone guess I need to plant a tangy tree here


Th-there's more Tangy fruit?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Th-there's more Tangy fruit?


Yeah I had an entire bowl of them in my kitchen


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 14, 2020)

Yea there’s no tangy fruit in Evwirt thank goodness

	Post automatically merged: Nov 14, 2020

It’s time for me to turn in for the night. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea there’s no tangy fruit in Evwirt thank goodness
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 14, 2020
> 
> It’s time for me to turn in for the night. See y’all in the morning!


You're lineup looks epic


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 14, 2020)

Intelligent_zombie said:


> Yeah I had an entire bowl of them in my kitchen
> View attachment 335054


Now you’ve done it. The clowns are coming for you


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 14, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> Now you’ve done it. The clowns are coming for you


That was the last one I swear 

I like the forum clowns so much better.


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 14, 2020)

Intelligent_zombie said:


> That was the last one I swear


A likely story. . watch when the woods return again, another attempt on poor tangy is made and you make another orange tree gif .


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 14, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> A likely story. . watch when the woods return again, another attempt on poor tangy is made and you make another orange tree gif .


Nah it’s getting a little old tbh. I’m sure something better will happen by then


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 14, 2020)

Intelligent_zombie said:


> Nah it’s getting a little old tbh. I’m sure something better will happen by then


Yup. An intelligent zombie tree


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 14, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> Yup. An intelligent zombie tree


Lol I’m not going to make that


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 14, 2020)

Intelligent_zombie said:


> Lol I’m not going to make that


of course not. you’ll be part of it


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 14, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> of course not. you’ll be part of it


 whose going to turn me into a tree?!


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 14, 2020)

Hmm I wonder ?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 14, 2020)

I may have made a tangy tree but I never threatened to turn you into one Dun


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 14, 2020)

Intelligent_zombie said:


> I may have made a tangy tree but I never threatened to turn you into one Dun



You know I’m just teasing . Tell Dom to stop guilt tripping me with his eyes and we can all it even.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 14, 2020)

Wait is there any way that peeps DONT have to turn into trees? That was one of my fears when I was first trapped in Evwirt...


----------



## Anj2k6 (Nov 14, 2020)

Hello again!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 14, 2020)

Anj2k6 said:


> Hello again!


Hai again! I just woke up like 20 minutes ago


----------



## Anj2k6 (Nov 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hai again! I just woke up like 20 minutes ago


Lol same honestly


----------



## Seastar (Nov 14, 2020)

I'm... being dumb and I'm going to sleep now even though it's 9 AM.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 14, 2020)

I fell asleep during last night's event..I got the candy rare candy though. Can I not refund my yellow candy tho


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 14, 2020)

I feel dead today  How is everyone?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I fell asleep during last night's event..I got the candy rare candy though. Can I not refund my yellow candy tho


Oh you can refund it! Just check all that you want to sell and then select sell back on one of them.


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 14, 2020)

I'm actually allergic to gambling (bad experiences when growing up) but I might try to buy one today


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh you can refund it! Just check all that you want to sell and then select sell back on one of them.


Oh okay coolio !! Yay !

	Post automatically merged: Nov 14, 2020

*I have Yumeko on my side do naturally I'm good with gambling~ I got one candy from this and I'm happy !*


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 14, 2020)

Ohhh it pretty owo


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 14, 2020)

I’m fine taking a bit of a gamble if it’s not real money. I’m happy with my turnout!


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 14, 2020)

I’m so sleepy I wanna sleep all the time ;-; Why was I born a human and not a cat.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Nov 14, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I feel dead today  How is everyone?


Dead too... I spent most of the day doing some cable management on my desk, and I'm enjoying the new way I set up the PC and screens now


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 14, 2020)

managed to get some commission work done ~ Should be able to finish this piece off tomorrow


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 14, 2020)

So many people want this Friday candy but why ?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 14, 2020)

I went to this artisanal event and got smoked string cheese cuz it’s one of my favorite types of cheese lol


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I went to this artisanal event and got smoked string cheese cuz it’s one of my favorite types of cheese lol


That sounds super tasty owo


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I went to this artisanal event and got smoked string cheese cuz it’s one of my favorite types of cheese lol


I once ate a dried ice cheese ball ! I love them so much but you can only consume like one


----------



## Antonio (Nov 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I went to this artisanal event and got smoked string cheese cuz it’s one of my favorite types of cheese lol


smoked string cheese 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 14, 2020



Milky star said:


> I once ate a dried ice cheese ball ! I love them so much but you can only consume like one


dried ice cheese ball sounds weird


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 14, 2020)

2-D said:


> smoked string cheese
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 14, 2020
> 
> ...


Hello I like the name change and Christmas line up Alek :3


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I once ate a dried ice cheese ball ! I love them so much but you can only consume like one


I haven’t heard about that but it sounds good!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I haven’t heard about that but it sounds good!


It's like...artic cheese. Cold cheese ! But yes it was yummy but dried ice is bad for you so..we only got one ball :3


----------



## Cutesy (Nov 14, 2020)

Finally getting a haircut after like almost a whole year???


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 14, 2020)

Cutesy said:


> Finally getting a haircut after like almost a whole year???


Amazing !

	Post automatically merged: Nov 14, 2020

I'm finna achieve two lines up soon uvu


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 14, 2020)

Cutesy said:


> Finally getting a haircut after like almost a whole year???


I feel like I’m starting to become overdue for one myself. My hair needs heavy pruning regularly or else it goes crazy


----------



## Chris (Nov 14, 2020)

Also in the 'need a haircut' camp. I've asked my Dad if he could do it for me because I don't want to go to a barbers right now, but he's been busy with work so it's not the best timing. May just borrow his clippers and shave it all off instead.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 14, 2020)

Hair cuts what are those ??


----------



## Antonio (Nov 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hello I like the name change and Christmas line up Alek :3


Thank you! <3


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 14, 2020)

2-D said:


> Thank you! <3


You're welcome ! Very cool and festive :3


----------



## Antonio (Nov 14, 2020)

__





						Anyone want to make a TBT Minecraft world?
					

I recently got the game for the switch and was curious if you guys want to make a Minecraft world together.



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




Incase yall are interested...


----------



## Rosie977 (Nov 14, 2020)

2-D said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's pretty funny because I was thinking about this yesterday

Hell yes I would be

	Post automatically merged: Nov 14, 2020

also nice new user ^^


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 14, 2020)

I managed to scrape up my hand a bit while grabbing yarn


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 14, 2020)

2-D said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have it yet but I think ima get it for Christmas or my birthday (which is January 27th) so maybe then


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 14, 2020)

My system doesn’t appreciate playing Minecraft for too long so I’ll have to pass. I also don’t have a Microsoft account at the moment


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 14, 2020)

I finally played among us with some friends and I got an awful migraine from it ;-; the only games I can play without pain at the moment are acnh and Sky:CotL ;w; it was fun to catch up with friendos at least ;w;


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 14, 2020)

:^ I need to  date trade coal aaa


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> :^ I need to  date trade coal aaa


Whahhh it's looking festive though! Goodluck on sorting your date trade ~ I'm honestly gonna skip Christmas collectibles I think :') I'm not a Christmassy person, just pastel trash all year round uwu


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 14, 2020)

Fuchsia just asked me about how it’s like wearing shoes...based on seeing my alternate account on Arctin...neither Matty wears shoes on the regular.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 14, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Whahhh it's looking festive though! Goodluck on sorting your date trade ~ I'm honestly gonna skip Christmas collectibles I think :') I'm not a Christmassy person, just pastel trash all year round uwu


_Im way too dedicated to sticking to holiday aesthetics I think I have a problem. _But thank you ! I love Christmas a lot so I'mma be festive


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> _Im way too dedicated to sticking to holiday aesthetics I think I have a problem. _But thank you ! I love Christmas a lot so I'mma be festive


Ahahahah :') I'm drawing a festive commission atm and I think I'm just immune to the holiday cheer  I normally start actually feeling Christmassy after my birthday (15th December)


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 14, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Ahahahah :') I'm drawing a festive commission atm and I think I'm just immune to the holiday cheer  I normally start actually feeling Christmassy after my birthday (15th December)


I'm not in the Christmas mood rn I just wanted to snag collectibles so I can have them when I do feel the Christmas cheer !


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 14, 2020)

I’m feeling Christmassy I changed my sig  not ever going to change my collectibles though. Your’s look great though ^^


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 14, 2020)

I was told at the start of Halloween season that my pfp was more Christmas-y...maybe I should reuse it lol


----------



## Antonio (Nov 14, 2020)

I see yall liking my Minecraft post but not replying with interest


----------



## Seastar (Nov 14, 2020)

Hello... I feel... nocturnal.

Also I do not have Minecraft


----------



## Antonio (Nov 14, 2020)

today's mood is


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 14, 2020)

2-D said:


> View attachment 335271
> today's mood is


Basically. I was a wreck at work and I'm not I'm having a mental break down cuz I can't figure out how to do my perfect line up


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 14, 2020)

I’m procrastinating on my xmas list. my mom wants it done soon and gave me permission to order the Welcome amiibos when i see them available instead of hoping she’ll find it. Aside from that and a few other things, atm I don’t want much but when it’s xmas i’ll be like, i should have gotten it done sooner. lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 14, 2020)

I don't celebrate Christmas


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 14, 2020)

We’re doing a small Christmas this year, mostly secret Santa. We pick out those on thanksgiving tho


----------



## Seastar (Nov 14, 2020)

I celebrate Christmas because it's fun. ...At least I think that's the reason.


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I don't celebrate Christmas


wait what


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 14, 2020)

Meraki said:


> wait what


It's pegan why would I celebrate it ?


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> We’re doing a small Christmas this year, mostly secret Santa. We pick out those on thanksgiving tho



That sounds fun . I hope you have a good Thanksgiving and Christmas.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 14, 2020



Milky star said:


> It's pegan why would I celebrate it ?



Christmas is a Christian holiday with pagan roots, but many other cultures celebrate it in spite not being Christian. Nothing wrong with not celebrating it. I hope you have a good holiday though regardless.


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> It's pegan why would I celebrate it ?


?????? that's a sad life but ok


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 14, 2020)

Meraki said:


> ?????? that's a sad life but ok


It's not my choice


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> It's not my choice


oh- your mom?
bruh it literally celebrates the birth of Jesus ??????


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 14, 2020)

Meraki said:


> oh- your mom?
> bruh it literally celebrates the birth of Jesus ??????


Haha you think it does but no it's a pagan holiday lmao


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Haha you think it does but no it's a pagan holiday lmao



The holiday has pagan roots but it is still considered a Christian holiday, unless I’ve been mistaken. It has happened when I believed something for many years and find out i was wrong. So correct me if I’m wrong. From the search results I’m coming up with, the birth of Christ happened way before pagan festivals.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 14, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> The holiday has pagan roots but it is still considered a Christian holiday, unless I’ve been mistaken. It has happened when I believed something for many years and find out i was wrong. So correct me if I’m wrong. From the search results I’m coming up with, the birth of Christ happened way before pagan festivals.


It's all pagan my pagan friend confirmed that fact for me. It has zero to do with Christianity.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 14, 2020)

Hmm...


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> It's all pagan my pagan friend confirmed that fact for me. It has zero to do with Christianity.



Could you ask her for a list of historical references? I’d like to take a look at then and compare them with what I find. I mean no disrespect to your friend. I like history and would love to look and compare resources.

if not then, okay. 

How did everyone enjoy the one day event? I really enjoyed the woods being back. Sorry again @Your Local Wild Child about including Erik in the  design I did and misunderstanding something you said. As for my protesting the tangy tree, I was playing my part as a defender of cat villagers fruit shaped or not ;p. I seriously wouldn’t turn anyone into trees


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 14, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> How did everyone enjoy the one day event? I really enjoyed the woods being back. Sorry again @Your Local Wild Child about including Erik in the  design I did and misunderstanding something you said. As for my protesting the tangy tree, I was playing my part as a defender of cat villagers fruit shaped or not ;p. I seriously wouldn’t turn anyone into trees


Oh, I loved having the woods back! Too bad they came and went so quickly...I like being able to explore forests other than Evwirt.

No offense taken at all; it seems like something out of Evwirt anyways!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 14, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> Could you ask her for a list of historical references? I’d like to take a look at then and compare them with what I find. I mean no disrespect to your friend. I like history and would love to look and compare resources.
> 
> if not then, okay.
> 
> How did everyone enjoy the one day event? I really enjoyed the woods being back. Sorry again @Your Local Wild Child about including Erik in the  design I did and misunderstanding something you said. As for my protesting the tangy tree, I was playing my part as a defender of cat villagers fruit shaped or not ;p. I seriously wouldn’t turn anyone into trees


I'll ask them about it later ! Nothing against people who do celebrate it my mom just decided we don't partake in it. Besides I don't miss it horribly anyways. I was surprised by the event to be honest ! I wasn't expecting it let alone expecting to get a prize from it ! I love the candy I just don't have a way to show it off right now lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 14, 2020)

This is pretty much the start of every episode of the crime shows my parents watch


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 335297This is pretty much the start of every episode of the crime shows my parents watch


Tom Nook is a witness, you better make sure he doesn't speak. But only do it when he's _just about _to speak for maximum drama.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 14, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Tom Nook is a witness, you better make sure he doesn't speak. But only do it when he's _just about _to speak for maximum drama.


Well, given who’s the character looking at the recycling bin I wouldn’t put it beyond her...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 335297This is pretty much the start of every episode of the crime shows my parents watch


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 14, 2020)

OH WAIT I CAN HAVE MY CHRISTMAS LINE AND YUMEKO LINE TOGETHER AAA


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 15, 2020)

I’ve got to go to bed soon. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 15, 2020)

Lots of religions/myths/practices have crossovers in stories and traditions. I know it's cliche but Hero with a thousand faces is honestly a really solid read, just take w/ a pinch of salt for era-typical misogyny. I'm not the biggest fan of Christmas itself (the consumerist aspect is v anxiety inducing) but finding hope/warmth in the coldest, darkest, shortest days is a pretty universal thing and that's really neat ~ Love me a good solstice -w-


----------



## Anj2k6 (Nov 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh, I loved having the woods back! Too bad they came and went so quickly...I like being able to explore forests other than Evwirt.
> 
> No offense taken at all; it seems like something out of Evwirt anyways!


Same I already miss our little island role play. Thankfully I saved the picture of Pierrot so it has not been lost to the void.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 15, 2020)

Ah I have no will to leave my bed


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 15, 2020)

Okay...can my deer please STOP giving me concierge outfits? I don’t want to dress like a bellhop.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 15, 2020)

Can my brain _*stop*_ coming up with collectible line ups it's killing my bank account and I need to not go to the tbt market qwq


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> So many people want this Friday candy but why ?


answering this question late but i liked the colors and wanted a special message on one if i did get one


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 15, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> answering this question late but i liked the colors and wanted a special message on one if i did get one


I can put a special message on the one you have :3 I would have given you one but I only got one qwq


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I can put a special message on the one you have :3 I would have given you one but I only got one qwq


can't dishonor the person who gave me it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 15, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> can't dishonor the person who gave me it


Alright fair enough uvu


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 15, 2020)

guys eventually I'll get a collectible on my own


----------



## Clock (Nov 15, 2020)

nvm


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 15, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> guys eventually I'll get a collectible on my own


What do you mean ?


----------



## Antonio (Nov 15, 2020)

Today's mood is...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 15, 2020)

obama prism is very real and will hurt you kids


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 15, 2020)

What


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 15, 2020)

The forest has been extra fun today...why yes I wanted my fishing rod tangled up


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 15, 2020)

The anarchist island of Saboria is slowly waiting for winter..it's going to be brutal everyone will have to fight for food


----------



## Antonio (Nov 15, 2020)

prism obama won't be satisfied until you all convert


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 15, 2020)

Evwirt is heading towards summer which means that it’s going to be really really hot


----------



## Seastar (Nov 15, 2020)

2-D said:


> prism obama won't be satisfied until you all convert


Convert to what?

	Post automatically merged: Nov 15, 2020

Wait a minute-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 15, 2020)

2-D said:


> prism obama won't be satisfied until you all convert


We worship the prism now


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Evwirt is heading towards summer which means that it’s going to be really really hot


Must be nice..


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 15, 2020)

obama prism cult


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 15, 2020)

This will be the first winter of Saboria many animals will not make it to Christmas due to starvation and war over food


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Must be nice..


No it means big bugs

there is a lot of food tho


----------



## Seastar (Nov 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> This will be the first winter of Saboria many animals will not make it to Christmas due to starvation and war over food


Um, are things okay over there?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 15, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> obama prism cult


Sorry I'm only a member of the Yumeko cult 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 15, 2020



Seastar said:


> Um, are things okay over there?


They are for now..


----------



## Antonio (Nov 15, 2020)

you won't suffer if you guys convert


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 15, 2020)

Not gonna convert


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 15, 2020)

2-D said:


> prism obama won't be satisfied until you all convert


Does Obama prism cult have a good benefits package?  asking for a friend


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No it means big bugs
> 
> there is a lot of food tho


Those bugs are good food in Saboria


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Those bugs are good food in Saboria


I mean...there’s a lot of stuff to put into forest stew in the summer


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I mean...there’s a lot of stuff to put into forest stew in the summer


My island doesn't even know what stew is.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> My island doesn't even know what stew is.



You put whatever edible stuff you can find in a vessel and cook it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You put whatever edible stuff you can find in a vessel and cook it


I'll take notes of this thank you. Maybe winter won't be so bad


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 15, 2020)

Intelligent_zombie said:


> Does Obama prism cult have a good benefits package?  asking for a friend


free ps5


----------



## Seastar (Nov 15, 2020)

2-D said:


> you won't suffer if you guys convert


Hmm... I'll stay as an Inkling. Marie


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 15, 2020)

Of course in the summer we also get lake sharks


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 15, 2020)

*remembers I don't have a will to live*

buh bye prism obama


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 15, 2020)

Oh my... I was ordering some flamingoes for Evwirt on Arctin. I shot down a balloon and...


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 15, 2020)

NOOOOOOOO, NOT MR. FLAMINGO!!  D:

that is my contribution to this thread for today


----------



## Clock (Nov 15, 2020)

I return to Obama prism after watching a Discord stream


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 16, 2020)

It’s just about time for me to turn in for the night. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 16, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I return to Obama prism after watching a Discord stream


you say that like it's a bad thing


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 16, 2020)

It was scary checking in earlier and seeing two Obama prisms in my notifs with no context.


----------



## Chris (Nov 16, 2020)

My three-day immunology exam starts today. My boy isn't well and is being ridiculously needy and won't even let me make a cup of tea in peace. This is going to be a long day. 






How are we all today?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> How are we all today?


I'm good  Also best of luck !

Also;






Coming soon to Turtle (Island)! Buh-kay!


----------



## Chris (Nov 16, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> I'm good  Also best of luck !
> 
> Also;
> 
> ...


It makes me so happy seeing other people's appreciation for Goose.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It makes me so happy seeing other people's appreciation for Goose.


Just had to get him after your awesome sigs, pictures etc.  Also definitely one of the coolest chickens in game.


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> My three-day immunology exam starts today. My boy isn't well and is being ridiculously needy and won't even let me make a cup of tea in peace. This is going to be a long day.
> 
> View attachment 335653
> 
> How are we all today?


Goodluck Vris, hope your catto feels better soon ;w;

	Post automatically merged: Nov 16, 2020

I got first day period pain and blood and an ultrasound later today, blegjghfh. No fun.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I got first day period pain and blood and an ultrasound later today, blegjghfh. No fun.


You can't use birth control? Good luck though! 

Also @Vrisnem  hope your cat feels better


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 16, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> You can't use birth control? Good luck though!
> 
> Also @Vrisnem  hope your cat feels better


The pill doesn't agree with me, I miss being able to skip inconvenient periods though ;w;


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> The pill doesn't agree with me, I miss being able to skip inconvenient periods though ;w;


Hope it's not too adult content but there are other pills than combined(non-combined works best for me, though there might be occasional spotting though it doesn't give you pain usually), as well as loads of other methods that could help. Talk to a professional about it though and ask there. Anyway, hope you feel better soon 

Also think I might order the splatoon 2 inkling boy and girl amiibos, they got some sweet gear ;__;


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 16, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Hope it's not too adult content but there are other pills than combined(non-combined works best for me, though there might be occasional spotting though it doesn't give you pain usually), as well as loads of other methods that could help. Talk to a professional about it though and ask there. Anyway, hope you feel better soon
> 
> Also think I might order the splatoon 2 inkling boy and girl amiibos, they got some sweet gear ;__;


Yeaaaah, partially what this ultrasound is for is to see why I’m getting quite so much pain ;w; Hope I can get some answers ahahah :’) Thanks for the tips


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Yeaaaah, partially what this ultrasound is for is to see why I’m getting quite so much pain ;w; Hope I can get some answers ahahah :’) Thanks for the tips ☺


Ahh I see. Hope you get the answers you need, and hopefully they can help you getting a method that could work as well depending on the issue if it's directly related. No problem, and feel free to send me a private message if you want to ask me personally about it


----------



## Antonio (Nov 16, 2020)

Good morning everyone!!!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 16, 2020)

I’ve been kinda busy with class work but I should be done within an hour or so; then it’s off to catch maple leaves on Arctin!


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 16, 2020)

I need to stop shipping animal crossing villagers  Really tempted to draw Judy and Muffy as harajuku girlfriends


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 16, 2020)

i love how I converted 2-D to obama prism


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 16, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> i love how I converted 2-D to obama prism



This is perfect for going into the out of context comments thread, xD


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 16, 2020)

do you guys ever

just chill and do schoolwork and have an existential crisis


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 16, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> do you guys ever
> 
> just chill and do schoolwork and have an existential crisis


I mean, without the school work.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 16, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I mean, without the school work.


oh heyyy existential crisis squad


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 16, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> oh heyyy existential crisis squad


Just lying awake like I'm 25 and I've probably lost any chance at having a family or a career so what's the point and then I play acnh more uwu

	Post automatically merged: Nov 16, 2020

(Wow am i not a role model.)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 16, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Just lying awake like I'm 25 and I've probably lost any chance at having a family or a career so what's the point and then I play acnh more uwu
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 16, 2020
> 
> (Wow am i not a role model.)


honestly that would work for me :/


----------



## Chris (Nov 16, 2020)

Hope the appointment wasn't too stressful, @ReeBear!

Got 2/3 sections of my exam completed today. Have until Wednesday to complete it so thankfully on track/ahead of where I need to be!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 16, 2020)

snazzy lineup vris


----------



## Chris (Nov 16, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> snazzy lineup vris


Thank you!  I love the Flick egg.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 16, 2020)

Change of plans: I got a crafting kit in so after lunch imma try it out lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Thank you!  I love the Flick egg.


Didn't you have that bug aloha shirt?

I had a feeling you'd use the flick egg


----------



## Chris (Nov 16, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> Didn't you have that bug aloha shirt?
> 
> I had a feeling you'd use the flick egg


Yes, my island rep wore that most of the summer! I'm surprised you remember that.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 16, 2020)

I turned on my Switch and ACNH only to find out that the sounds were all messed up.  It’s not ACNH, and I don’t think it’s my Switch either, so it’s probably this TV that I use as a gaming TV.  It’s pretty old and stuff.  Definitely don’t want to pay for a new one anytime soon.  Turned the console off and back on and all the sounds were fine again.

Isabelle definitely didn’t sound right though...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 16, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> I turned on my Switch and ACNH only to find out that the sounds were all messed up.  It’s not ACNH, and I don’t think it’s my Switch either, so it’s probably this TV that I use as a gaming TV.  It’s pretty old and stuff.  Definitely don’t want to pay for a new one anytime soon.  Turned the console off and back on and all the sounds were fine again.
> 
> Isabelle definitely didn’t sound right though...


how did she sound


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 16, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> how did she sound



All of the sounds on the Switch and in ACNH including Isabelle sounded really deep and just not right.  It’s difficult to explain.  I should have recorded it, xD


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 16, 2020)

Should I kick out someone so I can invite Muffy and have:
1) Muffy and Judy as aesthetic girlfriends 
2) Three sheep villagers living on Gont


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 16, 2020)

I’m having good luck with maple leaf diys (3 diys I need for Evwirt) but I’m also having a lot of fun with my art kit so I’ll probably end up doing that all night lol


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 16, 2020)

I am off to beddddd uwu Got more drawing to do tomorrow ~ (and if I finish my art for other people I might draw myself a new signature >> )


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 16, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Should I kick out someone so I can invite Muffy and have:
> 1) Muffy and Judy as aesthetic girlfriends
> 2) Three sheep villagers living on Gont


yeah who do you have in your town


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 16, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> yeah who do you have in your town


Currennnntly ~
Marina
Ruby
Judy
Sherb
Beau
Pietro
Julian
Dom
Mac
Roscoe

I'd be moving out Roscoe probably as I have his photo and he doesn't really interact with anyone anymore :') cranky old man :')


----------



## Seastar (Nov 16, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Just lying awake like I'm 25 and I've probably lost any chance at having a family or a career so what's the point and then I play acnh more uwu
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 16, 2020
> 
> (Wow am i not a role model.)


Why does this somewhat sound like me?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 16, 2020)

Well, the switch that has Arctin is in use ATM so imma continue on my project. It shouldn’t surprise y’all’s that it has deer as one of the focuses

Edit: Welp, I’m off to bed. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## Chris (Nov 17, 2020)

Morning! ☀

Another 1200 word exam today and I've pain running from hand to shoulder and numbness in my neck and face. Got to _love_ when things end up being x10 more difficult than they need to be.


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 17, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Morning! ☀
> 
> Another 1200 word exam today and I've pain running from hand to shoulder and numbness in my neck and face. Got to _love_ when things end up being x10 more difficult than they need to be.


Eeep, look after yourself ;w;


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 17, 2020)

New tent smell hype! Also glad that they’ve listened to our pleas and let us sit on the dirt


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 17, 2020)

too much excitement for one day, I’m going for a nap uwu


----------



## Seastar (Nov 17, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> too much excitement for one day, I’m going for a nap uwu


Yeah, me too lol.
...Except it won't be a nap. I'm actually going to bed... in the morning. Yeah, my sleeping schedule is terrible.


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 17, 2020)

Mmmmm I wish I wasn’t so tired, I really wanna draw ;-;


----------



## Anj2k6 (Nov 17, 2020)

Someone please get these rocks to spawn in my rock garden I'm going nuts looking at all these mannequins X_X


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 17, 2020)

Anj2k6 said:


> Someone please get these rocks to spawn in my rock garden I'm going nuts looking at all these mannequins X_X


I wish I could give you the luck I did but when I made my rock circle my island was already covered in trees and/or incompatible surfaces so I only needed a handful of mannequins


----------



## Anj2k6 (Nov 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I wish I could give you the luck I did but when I made my rock circle my island was already covered in trees and/or incompatible surfaces so I only needed a handful of mannequins


It's ok it's the thought that counts   I always miss that ONE spot, but I immediately put a mannequin there so it's only a matter of time.


----------



## Mick (Nov 17, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Mmmmm I wish I wasn’t so tired, I really wanna draw ;-;



Haha, me every day


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 17, 2020)

Mick said:


> Haha, me every day


I have emerged from my second nap ;w; Still a little time before tea to do some drawing ;w: *resists urge to go straight to acnh*


----------



## Mick (Nov 17, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I have emerged from my second nap ;w; Still a little time before tea to do some drawing ;w: *resists urge to go straight to acnh*



Ooh, welcome back to the world of the awake! You haven't missed much. I also vote acnh. It's a lot less effort.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 17, 2020)

Just got done studying so I’ll probably get trapped in the abyss that is my new project lol


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Just got done studying so I’ll probably get trapped in the abyss that is my new project lol


What's your new project? 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 17, 2020

My partner made tacos and horchata whahhhhh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 17, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> What's your new project? ☺


It’s like a paint by numbers picture but with rhinestones


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 17, 2020)

Well today was kind of a lost cause ;w; Maybe tomorrow will be my day


----------



## Antonio (Nov 17, 2020)

I'm going to make a visual novel


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 17, 2020)

2-D said:


> I'm going to make a visual novel


I’d love to as well but I’m too busy with other stuff right now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 17, 2020)

naps more like escapisms


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 17, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> naps more like escapisms


Lalaloopsy? Ah, memories.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Lalaloopsy? Ah, memories.


meraki and I are currently going through a trip to memory lane


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 18, 2020)

Sorry that I haven’t been as talkative as usual; I’ve been busy these past couple days! Can’t wait for break to start on Friday...

See y’all in the morning!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 18, 2020)

Guys my line up is complete begging works and I'm really good at trade deals I even gambled most of my money away and still got my line up and the special candy


----------



## Mick (Nov 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Guys my line up is complete begging works and I'm really good at trade deals I even gambled most of my money away and still got my line up and the special candy



Looks fantastic!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 18, 2020)

Mick said:


> Looks fantastic!


Thank you so much  I have many people I owe gratitude to aaah


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 18, 2020)

Today is VERY busy in the afternoon so I won’t be on for a while. I’m hyped for the update, though!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 18, 2020)

*ALL I WANT IS BUN HAIR SPACE BUNS Y E S*


----------



## Mick (Nov 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Today is VERY busy in the afternoon so I won’t be on for a while. I’m hyped for the update, though!



I thought the update was tomorrow? :O


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 18, 2020)

Mick said:


> I thought the update was tomorrow? :O


Well depending on your location it could be tonight. For me in USA CST 7pm tonight is equivalent to 10am Japanese time.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 18, 2020)

Also while I was working on my essay (Until 4am) I did more art 



I redesigned my persona,, I gave him space buns because I'm that excited about the new hair in acnh


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Also while I was working on my essay (Until 4am) I did more art View attachment 336302
> I redesigned my persona,, I gave him space buns because I'm that excited about the new hair in acnh


Such a cute design whahhh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 18, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Such a cute design whahhh


 Thank you I used Gacha club as reference 



	Post automatically merged: Nov 18, 2020

I'm starting to see I have a really bad obsession with cross dressers and femboys,, _My persona is a femboy that's nothing like me he's more girly than I am _


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 18, 2020)

Gender nonconformity is  (I may be biased as enby and queer but >>)

	Post automatically merged: Nov 18, 2020

Also I wish my male villagers would wear the dresses I gift them instead of displaying them ;-; At least the dungarees turn into cute dunga dresses uwu


----------



## Mick (Nov 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Well depending on your location it could be tonight. For me in USA CST 7pm tonight is equivalent to 10am Japanese time.



Ah, that would be 2am for me! The question now is, do I sleep early and check it tonight or do I just play it tomorrow


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 18, 2020)

Mick said:


> Ah, that would be 2am for me! The question now is, do I sleep early and check it tonight or do I just play it tomorrow


Play stay up and play 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 18, 2020



ReeBear said:


> Gender nonconformity is  (I may be biased as enby and queer but >>)
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 18, 2020
> 
> Also I wish my male villagers would wear the dresses I gift them instead of displaying them ;-; At least the dungarees turn into cute dunga dresses uwu


I mean my persona is basically the opposite of me. He's super girly and I'm one to wear t shirts and sneakers often. I mean don't get me wrong I'll throw on a skirt for fun and a dress if I have too but I'm just casual and my mom doesn't mind since I've always been that way. Now for my sister who's trying to be casual..it's not working for her since she's always been more girly so my mom wants her to be more girly again ;;


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 19, 2020)

Just have to say that I am very pleased with what has come out on NH tonight. Looking forward with bated breath for the holidays! See y’all in the morning!


----------



## Clock (Nov 19, 2020)

I should update my NH game later
The events look cool


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 19, 2020)

The one thing I’m sad about the update is that NH gets all these cool items and SH...gets some rugs. I’ve always preferred the winter solstice stuff.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Nov 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> The one thing I’m sad about the update is that NH gets all these cool items and SH...gets some rugs. I’ve always preferred the winter solstice stuff.


I can buy extra NH stuff, and trade it for your SH things? I want one of everything anyways.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 19, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> I can buy extra NH stuff, and trade it for your SH things? I want one of everything anyways.


I was planning on buying on Arctin anyways but I can nab some SH stuff for ya anyways (once it comes out)!


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 19, 2020)

Kinda glad most of the update is time locked, I actually managed to draw today! owo


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 19, 2020)

I need to manage to find a will to leave my bed


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I need to manage to find a will to leave my bed


This is a mood though.
(Today is my first day out of bed for any length of time in a while ;w; )


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 19, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> This is a mood though.
> (Today is my first day out of bed for any length of time in a while ;w; )


I had to leave my bed to pee


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 19, 2020)

MY PERMIT CAME 0W0


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> MY PERMIT CAME 0W0


Is it a learners permit for driving?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Is it a learners permit for driving?


Yes ! Yes I'm an 18 year old who just got their permit I'm behind but there's reasons for that


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yes ! Yes I'm an 18 year old who just got their permit I'm behind but there's reasons for that


No worries; I got set behind when I was learning to drive as well, actually!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No worries; I got set behind when I was learning to drive as well, actually!


Woah really ? That's kinda nice to hear that i'm not the only one lol ! My parents just didn't think I was ready at 16 and I didn't want to learn then either due to behavioral issues and a bad g kart accident


----------



## Chris (Nov 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yes ! Yes I'm an 18 year old who just got their permit I'm behind but there's reasons for that


Enjoy learning!

I'm 28 and never had any desire to learn how to drive so no judgement here.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 19, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Enjoy learning!
> 
> I'm 28 and never had any desire to learn how to drive so no judgement here.


You're in Europe I'm pretty positive there's only trains and bikes there cars don't exist in Europe- Honestly for me it's not that I didn't _want_ to drive I was more so afraid to drive and having ADHD and possibly Autism that really set me back in terms of maturity and behavioral stuff not to mention the "go kart accident" I had at 15


----------



## Chris (Nov 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You're in Europe I'm pretty positive there's only trains and bikes there cars don't exist in Europe- Honestly for me it's not that I didn't _want_ to drive I was more so afraid to drive and having ADHD and possibly Autism that really set me back in terms of maturity and behavioral stuff not to mention the "go kart accident" I had at 15


Our public transport is amazing, admittedly! I've lived in a lot of towns/cities across several countries and never been more than a short walk away (I'm talking <10 minutes) from a bus or train station. Often both are within that distance!

Always approach life at your own pace. It's not worth comparing yourself to others.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 19, 2020)

I’ve gone through half my colors on my project now. I should be done by the end of break!


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 19, 2020)

I’m 23 and still don’t know how to drive.  Admittedly I live somewhere where I probably should know how to drive, but it’s just too dangerous for me... not to mention expensive (car, insurance, gas, etc).

Definitely agree about approaching life at your own pace and not comparing yourself to others.  I think that’s something I need to be reminded of every now and then.


----------



## Clock (Nov 19, 2020)

Finally got my game updated
Since there's a scheduled blackout today, might as well spend some time playing the new update later


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 19, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> I’m 23 and still don’t know how to drive.  Admittedly I live somewhere where I probably should know how to drive, but it’s just too dangerous for me... not to mention expensive (car, insurance, gas, etc).
> 
> Definitely agree about approaching life at your own pace and not comparing yourself to others.  I think that’s something I need to be reminded of every now and then.


:000 woah lookie there someone else who doesn't know how to drive ! ^^ My mom always says I should take my time and she's not worried about what everyone else is doing but what I'm doing lol

	Post automatically merged: Nov 19, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> Our public transport is amazing, admittedly! I've lived in a lot of towns/cities across several countries and never been more than a short walk away (I'm talking <10 minutes) from a bus or train station. Often both are within that distance!
> 
> Always approach life at your own pace. It's not worth comparing yourself to others.


Are trains fun ? I always wanted to ride a train


----------



## Chris (Nov 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Are trains fun ? I always wanted to ride a train



Trains are my preferred method of transport. Prior to COVID-19 trains made up 3-4hrs of my daily life for 10yrs+ so I wouldn't describe them as fun. But they're certainly nicer than buses/coaches!


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 19, 2020)

I'm in the no driver's license club as well since September xD With covid and all, I haven't really found the motivation to renew it or go anywhere either


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 19, 2020)

Trains sound fun. I'm sure they'd get old after a while but where I am, you see a lot of trains but they're only used for freight.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 19, 2020)

I haven’t driven for a while cuz of quarantine... I did most of my driving commuting to my campus.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 19, 2020



MapleSilver said:


> Trains sound fun. I'm sure they'd get old after a while but where I am, you see a lot of trains but they're only used for freight.


I’m literally only a couple blocks away from a freight line! It’s rather noisy.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m literally only a couple blocks away from a freight line! It’s rather noisy.


Oh yeah their horns get annoying after a while. There's a freight line visible from one of my windows but thankfully there's no crossings nearby so it's fairly quiet.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 19, 2020)

Now that maple leaf season is upon us I keep getting bit by tarantulas...man, the early game nostalgia is setting in!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 19, 2020)

I wanna ride a twain I love them so much


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 19, 2020)

I like trai— *gets shot*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 19, 2020)

o h qwq

	Post automatically merged: Nov 19, 2020

I wanted to buy those pika eggs but I was too broke  now deku has them A L L


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 20, 2020)

Ah, I’ve got to turn in soon. See you guys in the morning!


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 20, 2020)

Me and my dumb self almost just broke my Switch.   I would have been so sad if it did break.


----------



## Seastar (Nov 20, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Me and my dumb self almost just broke my Switch.   I would have been so sad if it did break.


Oh no, be careful!


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh no, be careful!



Thank you.  I was goofing off and then tried to take some pillows out from underneath some others for my bed, and I ended up swinging them into my Switch which fell onto the ground.  Thankfully it’s okay though (seems like they’re pretty durable).  I definitely will be more careful next time.


----------



## Chris (Nov 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> o h qwq
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 19, 2020
> 
> I wanted to buy those pika eggs but I was too broke  now deku has them A L L


There are hundreds of them out there. You'll surely be able to buy one!


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 20, 2020)

;w; Finally feeling well enough to work again after having a flare up for ~2 weeks but now I've lost momentum and don't know what I'm doing 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 20, 2020

Okay the AR camera on Pocket Camp is v cute and distracting 


Spoiler: 🌸


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 20, 2020)

With the kid’s tent being added real soon, I’m wondering what I should do with my campsite...tent inception will be the most likely result lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 20, 2020)

qwq why am I so sleepy ?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 20, 2020)

whats this about pikachu eggs


----------



## Seastar (Nov 20, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> whats this about pikachu eggs


It's a collectible. There are also Kirby eggs.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> It's a collectible. There are also Kirby eggs.


i meant milky not being able to get one


----------



## Chris (Nov 20, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> whats this about pikachu eggs


When a male Pikachu and a female Pikachu love each other very much...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> When a male Pikachu and a female Pikachu love each other very much...


_*vris no *_


----------



## Chris (Nov 20, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> _*vris no *_


It's perfectly natural!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It's perfectly natural!


vris why do their eggs already have faces on them 

i don't need to know how they reproduce i need the secrets of the egg

	Post automatically merged: Nov 20, 2020



Ametsa Izarra said:


> vris why do their eggs already have faces on them
> 
> i don't need to know how they reproduce i need the secrets of the egg


this is the real question


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Nov 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It's perfectly natural!


I thought the natural balance was 'when a Pikachu and a Ditto love each other very much'


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 20, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> I thought the natural balance was 'when a Pikachu and a Ditto love each other very much'


them perfect IVS


----------



## Chris (Nov 20, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> I thought the natural balance was 'when a Pikachu and a Ditto love each other very much'


Okay, then when a male or female Pikachu and a sequential hermaphroditic amorphous blob love each other very much.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Okay, then when a male or female Pikachu falls in love with a sequential hermaphroditic amorphous blob.


O-O

You're avoiding the egg question vris...


----------



## Chris (Nov 20, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> O-O
> 
> You're avoiding the egg question vris...


Have you never hard-boiled an egg and drawn on it? 

We had an entire event dedicated to this Easter 2019!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> When a male Pikachu and a female Pikachu love each other very much...


Or a ditto is stuck with a pikachu


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Have you never hard-boiled an egg and drawn on it?
> 
> We had an entire event dedicated to this Easter 2019!


*why are you hard-boiling fertile eggs*


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Nov 20, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> *why are you hard-boiling fertile eggs*


It's called balut and if you don't have strong stomach, don't Google it.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 20, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> It's called balut and if you don't have strong stomach, don't Google it.


*holds gun up to my forehead*


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Nov 20, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> *holds gun up to my forehead*


A is for Arson, B is for Balut. Can't say I didn't warn you


----------



## Chris (Nov 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Or a ditto is stuck with a pikachu




Refer to: 



Vrisnem said:


> Okay, then when a male or female Pikachu and a sequential hermaphroditic amorphous blob love each other very much.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 20, 2020)

Finally done for the week which means I’m free for fall break!


----------



## Chris (Nov 20, 2020)

You get time off? I'm so jealous.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 20, 2020)

What's up y'a-

Why are you talking about breeding pikachu eggs.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> What's up y'a-
> 
> Why are you talking about breeding pikachu eggs.


idk I kinda stumbled into that conversation


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> When a male Pikachu and a female Pikachu love each other very much...


NO

	Post automatically merged: Nov 20, 2020

I don't know what I walked into but Vris is going to be removed as a mod if he speaks further about the pikachu and the eggs

	Post automatically merged: Nov 20, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Finally done for the week which means I’m free for fall break!


Ahaha free time fall break what's that ???? Seriously what is it


----------



## Chris (Nov 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I don't know what I walked into but Vris is going to be removed as a mod if he speaks further about the pikachu and the eggs


I'd love to see your reaction if you read the private messages I send people.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Ahaha free time fall break what's that ???? Seriously what is it


My university lets out for a week long break around thanksgiving. It’s like spring break.


----------



## Chris (Nov 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> My university lets out for a week long break around thanksgiving. It’s like spring break.


Lucky! I don't have a break until Christmas.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'd love to see your reaction if you read the private messages I send people.


*Oh no*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'd love to see your reaction if you read the private messages I send people.


 I want to read them If anything you guys so read what I send I'm not done innocent baby 0w0


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I want to read them If anything you guys so read what I send I'm not done innocent baby 0w0


*Vietnam flashbacks*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 20, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> *Vietnam flashbacks*


0w0


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 20, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> *Vietnam flashbacks*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 20, 2020)

If the last of two wins game of the year I'm leaving the world


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 20, 2020)

Don’t know why you guys kept talking about egg collectibles, but here I am laughing my butt off while sitting here.  xD


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 20, 2020)

I believe in pikachu egg supremacy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 20, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Don’t know why you guys kept talking about egg collectibles, but here I am laughing my butt off while sitting here.  xD


Love the new aesthetic btw


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> If the last of two wins game of the year I'm leaving the world


O, why's that?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> O, why's that?


i dislike the game it doesn't deserve to win


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I want to read them If anything you guys so read what I send I'm not done innocent baby 0w0


ahaha you guys would definitely not want to read some of the messages I send
Im not as innocent as I used to be


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 20, 2020)

Meraki said:


> ahaha you guys would definitely not want to read some of the messages I send
> Im not as innocent as I used to be


ooh she 



Spoiler: 0w0



smex text


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> ooh she
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shhhh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 20, 2020)

I just want a book “what was this again?” and my missing fossils (;(λ ); )


----------



## Clock (Nov 20, 2020)

Hows everyone today


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 20, 2020)

Meraki said:


> shhhh


*Oh wait I was just kidding hold on now you're sus*


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Oh wait I was just kidding hold on now you're sus*


shut


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 20, 2020)

Meraki said:


> shut


She's the imposter eject her now

	Post automatically merged: Nov 20, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Hows everyone today


I'm okay just ti r e d


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> She's the imposter eject her now
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 20, 2020
> 
> ...


no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 20, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Hows everyone today


Excited for thanksgiving break!


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Excited for thanksgiving break!


Mine doesn’t start until Wednesday. I still have two more days of school


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 20, 2020)

Intelligent_zombie said:


> Mine doesn’t start until Wednesday. I still have two more days of school


My community college was like that. So happy that the university I go to allows the full week!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 20, 2020)

Meraki said:


> no


damn okay u-u

	Post automatically merged: Nov 20, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> My community college was like that. So happy that the university I go to allows the full week!


i have more days to suffer u-u


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 20, 2020)

Meraki said:


> ahaha you guys would definitely not want to read some of the messages I send
> Im not as innocent as I used to be





Milky star said:


> ooh she
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Meraki said:


> shhhh


W T F


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 20, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> W T F


I was making a joke I didn't realize it was accurate.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 20, 2020)

I’m so happy that 2 of my villagers get tree pattern Mom’s items lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m so happy that 2 of my villagers get tree pattern Mom’s items lol


Sounds perfect for you :3


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> i dislike the game it doesn't deserve to win


Oh, huh. I thought the graphics and physics looked great, but I haven't played it yet. I heard the story is good but drags at a certain part.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oh, huh. I thought the graphics and physics looked great, but I haven't played it yet. I heard the story is good but drags at a certain part.


I hear it's a massive disappoinment to those who played the first part and judging from the video game play it really doesn't look all that amazing compared to the other games.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I hear it's a massive disappoinment to those who played the first part and judging from the video game play it really doesn't look all that amazing compared to the other games.


Fair enough.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 20, 2020)

It's a quiet morning in Saboria..that's sus the animals never get tired of fighting for food..


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 20, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> W T F


um bye


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 20, 2020)

The deer in Evwirt have a consistent diet of orange lilies and fish


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> The deer in Evwirt have a consistent diet of orange lilies and fish


Must be nice to be able to eat


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Must be nice to be able to eat


I mean if you have flowers and a fishing rod you should be aight


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 20, 2020)

Meraki said:


> um bye


NO NO no

get your lalaloopsy liking ass up out here and explain


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 20, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> NO NO no
> 
> get your lalaloopsy liking ass up out here and explain


uhhhh daga kotowaru


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 20, 2020)

Meraki said:


> uhhhh daga kotowaru


no daga kotowaru


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 20, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> no daga kotowaru


it's p ri vate

	Post automatically merged: Nov 20, 2020



Meraki said:


> it's p ri vate


but if you wanna know so bad make a new dm with me idk


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 20, 2020)

@Vrisnem https://www.igamesnews.com/forum/threads/ask-ametsa-izarra-dream-star-formerly-sodium.12290/

Any idea what this is


----------



## Clock (Nov 20, 2020)

Are they trying to copy us

	Post automatically merged: Nov 20, 2020

I think they are


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 20, 2020)

Another forum?

	Post automatically merged: Nov 20, 2020

Epic I love forums


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 20, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Are they trying to copy us
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 20, 2020
> 
> I think they are


Yeah they are


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 20, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> Yeah they are


Are they both made with XenForo? Could be why.


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Are they both made with XenForo? Could be why.


yea but one dude is copying a bunch of threads from TBT and putting them in the ac section


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 20, 2020)

Meraki said:


> yea but one dude is copying a bunch of threads from TBT and putting them in the ac section


Oh, suspicious. That explains Ametsa's thread there.


----------



## Clock (Nov 20, 2020)

I'm curious why they're doing that though


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 20, 2020)

They’re obviously a bunch of Dittos that are using the move transform to try and turn into copies of us.

/s


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 20, 2020)

They’re probably trying to bait views on that forum for whatever reason


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 20, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> They’re obviously a bunch of Dittos that are using the move transform to try and turn into copies of us.
> 
> /s


oh no


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 20, 2020)

Time for the Basement Dwellers vs. Basement Dwellers imposters arc.  You’re going to want to get comfy.  I heard this arc is several hundred episodes long.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 20, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Time for the Basement Dwellers vs. Basement Dwellers imposters arc.  You’re going to want to get comfy.  I heard this arc is several hundred episodes long.


_I'll bore them to death with my persona 5 paragraphs_


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 20, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> _I'll bore them to death with my persona 5 paragraphs_



Perfect, that will take up just enough episodes to get us to the new opening and ending in the show.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 20, 2020)

I wonder if they even understand the context of what they put up. It’s just like one post per thread (and not even the start by the looks of things)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 20, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Perfect, that will take up just enough episodes to get us to the new opening and ending in the show.


there is a season two involving my screeching over a pointless event


----------



## Clock (Nov 20, 2020)

I'm curious on what will happen if someone actually replied to one of their threads


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 20, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Time for the Basement Dwellers vs. Basement Dwellers imposters arc.  You’re going to want to get comfy.  I heard this arc is several hundred episodes long.


Ah, the ol' bizarro, doppleganger trope.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 20, 2020)

my doppleganger ceases to exist as soon as I start reciting my 7 page essay on if anybody in persona takes a shower


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 20, 2020)

At least it isn’t the identity thieves in Evwirt


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 20, 2020)

haha my interests and personality change every month how will any one impersonate me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> At least it isn’t the identity thieves in Evwirt


*kermit popcorn* tell us more


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 20, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> my doppleganger ceases to exist as soon as I start reciting my 7 page essay on if anybody in persona takes a shower


I wanna see that essay


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 20, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> *kermit popcorn* tell us more


Like they steal your look straight up and everything 


not cool stuff especially if you get stuck as a deer


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 20, 2020)

Hold on just a moment!

Before we get to the several hundred episode long Basement Dwellers vs. Basement Dwellers Imposters Arc, I must monologue about my extensive backstory. I require 10 episodes minimum.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I wanna see that essay


it'll be released to the public in 4/20/6969 but you can see a conversation i had about not knowing what a scarf is

	Post automatically merged: Nov 20, 2020



MapleSilver said:


> Hold on just a moment!
> 
> Before we get to the several hundred episode long Basement Dwellers vs. Basement Dwellers Imposters Arc, I must monologue about my extensive backstory. I require 10 episodes minimum.


Perfect!

That's enough time to make the animation budget go to ****!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 20, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Hold on just a moment!
> 
> Before we get to the several hundred episode long Basement Dwellers vs. Basement Dwellers Imposters Arc, I must monologue about my extensive backstory. I require 10 episodes minimum.


Okay, Naruto, but make it quick.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 20, 2020)

Once again I want my character to be voiced with deer noises


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I mean if you have flowers and a fishing rod you should be aight


The fish are scarce


Ametsa Izarra said:


> NO NO no
> 
> get your lalaloopsy liking ass up out here and explain


woah we can say _*ass here ? 0w0*_


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 20, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> Perfect!
> 
> That's enough time to make the animation budget go to ****!


Ahem, I was very young when I was born...

_15 episodes of reused animation later..._

...And that's how I almost burned down the pirate ship for the third time in a row!


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> The fish are scarce
> 
> woah we can say _*ass here ? 0w0*_


ass


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 20, 2020)

Meraki said:


> ass


I wish I had a *fat ass*


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I wish I had a *fat ass*


I do


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 20, 2020)

Meraki said:


> I do


you do what ? have a fat *ass *


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 20, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Ahem, I was very young when I was born...
> 
> _15 episodes of reused animation later..._
> 
> ...And that's how I almost burned down the pirate ship for the third time in a row!


I remember you trying to teach @Mick how to set things on fire...on the ship.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> The fish are scarce
> 
> woah we can say _*ass here ? 0w0*_





Meraki said:


> ass





Milky star said:


> I wish I had a *fat ass*


WHAT THE **** MILKY YOU'VE LOST OXYGEN CONSUMPTION PRIVILEGES


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> woah we can say _*ass here ? 0w0*_


Always have been


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 20, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> WHAT THE **** MILKY YOU'VE LOST OXYGEN CONSUMPTION PRIVILEGES


I didn't want them anyways heard covid 22 is out now

	Post automatically merged: Nov 20, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I remember you trying to teach @Mick how to set things on fire...on the ship.


and now we're spamming ass here


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> you do what ? have a fat *ass *


yes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 20, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Ahem, I was very young when I was born...
> 
> _15 episodes of reused animation later..._
> 
> ...And that's how I almost burned down the pirate ship for the third time in a row!


"kids, you wouldn't believe me if I told you but when I was born I was very young, I came out of a woman, who was, believe me because this is outrageous, my mom"


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 20, 2020)

I might be a feral child but I don’t say words like that


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 20, 2020)

Meraki said:


> yes


Damn I'm jealous I have no a s s it's flatter than a desk back her smh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 20, 2020)

Too much ass


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I might be a feral child but I don’t say words like that
> [/QUOTE}
> *I smell a goody four feet deer*


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Damn I'm jealous I have no a s s it's flatter than a desk back her smh


tbh i h a t e mine


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 20, 2020)

woah you guys can **** amazing


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 20, 2020)

Meraki said:


> tbh i h a t e mine


NO SHUSH IT'S A VALUABLE ASSET AS A HUMAN GIRL


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 20, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> woah you guys can **** amazing


wait what

	Post automatically merged: Nov 20, 2020



Milky star said:


> NO SHUSH IT'S A VALUABLE ASSET AS A HUMAN GIRL


noooo i want a smaller one


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 20, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> woah you guys can **** amazing


aww does one need a hug from mommy 0w0

	Post automatically merged: Nov 20, 2020



Meraki said:


> wait what
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 20, 2020
> 
> ...


no cap lets trade


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 20, 2020)

Meraki said:


> wait what
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 20, 2020
> 
> ...


i can't believe y'all can excrete so inspirational 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 20, 2020



Milky star said:


> aww does one need a hug from mommy 0w0
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 20, 2020
> 
> ...


go die


----------



## Clock (Nov 20, 2020)

What is going on now, the subject changed again


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 20, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What is going on now, the subject changed again


The kids learned a new word


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 20, 2020)

Darn it now I’m curious if you could shoe a deer like you can a horse


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 20, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> i can't believe y'all can excrete so inspirational
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 20, 2020
> 
> ...


god


Clockwise said:


> What is going on now, the subject changed again


uhhhhh conversation


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 20, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> i can't believe y'all can excrete so inspirational
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 20, 2020
> 
> ...


Only if you kill me bby


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Only if you kill me bby


And for my neutral special, I wield a gun


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Darn it now I’m curious if you could shoe a deer like you can a horse


Was gonna make a pun but I can't find a good stock photo


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 20, 2020)

Turns out that while there’s no deer shoes, they DO make shoes for cloven hooves. Good to know if I ever need ‘em


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 20, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> And for my neutral special, I wield a gun


Shoot me but keep my wife alive and untoched

	Post automatically merged: Nov 20, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Turns out that while there’s no deer shoes, they DO make shoes for cloven hooves. Good to know if I ever need ‘em


In acnh or-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Shoot me but keep my wife alive and untoched


Ah, you and your good ol' gal pal roommate. Very close friends whom you grow old with.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Shoot me but keep my wife alive and untoched
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 20, 2020
> 
> ...


sorry it was a 2 for the price of 4 special on bullets


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ah, you and your good ol' gal pal roommate. Very close friends whom you grow old with.


me and josuke in a nutshell
we're not dating just,, close friends, r o o m a t e s


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ah, you and your good ol' gal pal roommate. Very close friends whom you grow old with.


No I'm married to Yumeko we've been married since 9.30.20 uvu


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> In acnh or-





Ox shoes are a thing so they could be adapted to cervids most likely


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 20, 2020)

guys please help i was sorting out pictures and there's a random picture stuck to my phone screen it won't go away

even on the lock sceen send help

	Post automatically merged: Nov 20, 2020

guys please help i was sorting out pictures and there's a random picture stuck to my phone screen it won't go away

even on the lock sceen send help


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 20, 2020)

Meraki said:


> me and josuke in a nutshell
> we're not dating just,, close friends, r o o m a t e s


It do be like that sometimes


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 336939Ox shoes are a thing so they could be adapted to cervids most likely


Can smash somebody's head in with these


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No I'm married to Yumeko we've been married since 9.30.20 uvu


is sean existn't


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 20, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> sorry it was a 2 for the price of 4 special on bullets


damnit Juli


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Can smash somebody's head in with these


No you put them on your hooves so they don’t get hurt


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> It do be like that sometimes


yes just close friends just besties being besties


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 20, 2020)

Meraki said:


> is sean existn't


 u h

	Post automatically merged: Nov 20, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> No you put them on your hooves so they don’t get hurt


useless to m e smh


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> u h


did something happen


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 20, 2020)

Meraki said:


> is sean existn't


Sean: Ah, yes. Me, my girlfriend, and her 500 dollar four-foot-tall Yumeko body pillow.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 20, 2020)

Meraki said:


> did something happen


No we're good actually just some strange adult things I can't talk to children about happened but eh I love him   b u t still *yumeko*


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Sean: Ah, yes. Me, my girlfriend, and her 500 dollar four-foot-tall Yumeko body pillow.


BRUHH LMFAO


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Sean: Ah, yes. Me, my girlfriend, and her 500 dollar four-foot-tall Yumeko body pillow.


*oh my god I want this to be drawn I need to request an artist*


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No we're good actually just some strange adult things I can't talk to children about happened but eh I love him   b u t still *yumeko*


considering the stuff me and Josuke talk about ive probably heard worse but alright lol

	Post automatically merged: Nov 20, 2020



Milky star said:


> *oh my god I want this to be drawn I need to request an artist*


W H A T


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 20, 2020)

Meraki said:


> considering the stuff me and Josuke talk about ive probably heard worse but alright lol
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 20, 2020
> 
> ...


*Art art I need a good artist I want this to be drawn i need this it'll be my screensaver*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *oh my god I want this to be drawn I need to request an artist*


Hm, a new prompt to add to my list. Too bad I'm lazy.


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hm, a new prompt to add to my list. Too bad I'm lazy.


*remembers the kurb body pillow* 
👁 👁


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 20, 2020)

petition to kick milky out of basement dwellers


----------



## Clock (Nov 20, 2020)

I wish, but I'm always busy
And it might be pricey


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 20, 2020)

Yea horses need shoes so that a sensitive spot on their hooves doesn’t get injured


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 20, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> petition to kick milky out of basement dwellers


why


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 20, 2020)

Meraki said:


> why


you're next


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hm, a new prompt to add to my list. Too bad I'm lazy.


*I'll pay you to do it *


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 20, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> you're next


WAIT NO UM UH-


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 20, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I wish, but I'm always busy
> And it might be pricey


I've got a job I'll pay you too 0w0


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 20, 2020)

Meraki said:


> WAIT NO UM UH-


too late bye bye


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 20, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> too late bye bye


N O
i am still here


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *I'll pay you to do it *


*Please use your currency on something else my style isn't fully developed yet*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 20, 2020)

Meraki said:


> N O
> i am still here


i decide truth

you no longer exist


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *Please use your currency on something else my style isn't fully developed yet*


*I will pay children to draw the things I can't *


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 20, 2020)

Never thought I’d see the day when body pillows, art, and hooves for animals are all being mentioned in the same conversation.


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 20, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> i decide truth
> 
> you no longer exist


wait what
guys can you still see me
hello

	Post automatically merged: Nov 20, 2020



Midoriya said:


> Never thought I’d see the day when body pillows, art, and hooves for animals are all being mentioned in the same conversation.


welcome to the basement dwellers may I take your order


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 20, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> i decide truth
> 
> you no longer exist


*Juli decides the truth now we know*


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Juli decides the truth now we know*


wAIT CAN YOU SEE ME
AM I EXISTN'T


----------



## Clock (Nov 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I've got a job I'll pay you too 0w0


I'll think of it maybe


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 20, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Never thought I’d see the day when body pillows, art, and hooves for animals are all being mentioned in the same conversation.


*You see M i d o r i y a u hhhhhhhhhhhh*

	Post automatically merged: Nov 20, 2020



Clockwise said:


> I'll think of it maybe


that's better than a no i'll take it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Juli decides the truth now we know*


AHAHAHA MY WEEB QUOTES ARE UNRIVALED


Meraki said:


> wAIT CAN YOU SEE ME
> AM I EXISTN'T


do you hear smthn milky?


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 20, 2020)

this thread is kicking again and I am enjoying it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 20, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Never thought I’d see the day when body pillows, art, and hooves for animals are all being mentioned in the same conversation.


I’ll look up more horseshoe facts


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 20, 2020)

Meraki said:


> wAIT CAN YOU SEE ME
> AM I EXISTN'T


sorry can't hear you over the sound of you not existing


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 20, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> AHAHAHA MY WEEB QUOTES ARE UNRIVALED
> 
> do you hear smthn milky?


why would you keep her but not me
im not a ho


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *I will pay children to draw the things I can't *


*There's probably some good stuff on Fiverr*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 20, 2020)

Meraki said:


> this thread is kicking again and I am enjoying it


you trying to jinx us n o c a p


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> you trying to jinx us n o c a p


no im not


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 21, 2020)

Meraki said:


> why would you keep her but not me
> im not a ho


Oh man, that shade


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 21, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> AHAHAHA MY WEEB QUOTES ARE UNRIVALED
> 
> do you hear smthn milky?


sorry chief kinda deaf no cap


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 21, 2020)

Meraki said:


> why would you keep her but not me
> im not a ho


i don't hear anything

milky did i tell you how i rekt a ho with my good raps?


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oh man, that shade




	Post automatically merged: Nov 21, 2020



Ametsa Izarra said:


> i don't hear anything
> 
> milky did i tell you how i rekt a ho with my good raps?


beeetch I'm not da ho


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 21, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> i don't hear anything
> 
> milky did i tell you how i rekt a ho with my good raps?


n o how did you reckkkk a ho with ra pss


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 21, 2020)

Meraki said:


> Post automatically merged: Nov 21, 2020
> 
> 
> beeetch I'm not da ho


h o

	Post automatically merged: Nov 21, 2020



Milky star said:


> n o how did you reckkkk a ho with ra pss


cringe her to death


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 21, 2020)

Did y’all’s know that horses only have one toe?


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Did y’all’s know that horses only have one toe?


hold on what  👁    👁


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Did y’all’s know that horses only have one toe?


Wait no that's actually interesting


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Did y’all’s know that horses only have one toe?


Wait what


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Did y’all’s know that horses only have one toe?


wait

how do they know if they stub their foot or leg then


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 21, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> wait
> 
> how do they know if they stub their foot or leg then


I guess they’re just really careful around corners then


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *oh my god I want this to be drawn I need to request an artist*


How in the heck is one supposed to draw that?


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 21, 2020)

Intelligent_zombie said:


> How in the heck is one supposed to draw that?


frog drew a body pillow of one of our friends personas (fursona?) so mayhaps it's possible


----------



## Clock (Nov 21, 2020)

We'll never know


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 21, 2020)

this chat: art and horse toes

meraki and I's chat:

just got back from my pet rock torturing me wassup


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 21, 2020)

Meraki said:


> frog drew a body pillow of one of our friends personas (fursona?) so mayhaps it's possible


now everyone knows lmao


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 21, 2020)

Meraki said:


> frog drew a body pillow of one of our friends personas (fursona?) so mayhaps it's possible


I need references lol


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> now everyone knows lmao


you're welcome❤


Ametsa Izarra said:


> this chat: art and horse toes
> 
> meraki and I's chat:
> 
> just got back from my pet rock torturing me wassup


this forum is amazing


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 21, 2020)

Intelligent_zombie said:


> How in the heck is one supposed to draw that?


this meme 




	Post automatically merged: Nov 21, 2020




original photo


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 21, 2020)

Deer walk on their tiptoes technically


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 21, 2020)

Intelligent_zombie said:


> I need references lol


----------



## Clock (Nov 21, 2020)

I see, but that might take me hours to work on and i usually get busy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> View attachment 336944


dammit you beat me to it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> dammit you beat me to it


uvu sorry

	Post automatically merged: Nov 21, 2020



Clockwise said:


> I see, but that might take me hours to work on and i usually get busy


i'll wait forever


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 21, 2020)

Non-ungulate-related fact: Whales technically still have legs


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Non-ungulate-related fact: Whales technically still have legs


take that back


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> take that back


I physically cannot because it’s true


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Non-ungulate-related fact: Whales technically still have legs


wtf 👁    👁


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Non-ungulate-related fact: Whales technically still have legs





Heading off to buy some new kicks


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 21, 2020)

Meraki said:


> wtf 👁    👁


Here’s a picture of a whales skeleton (too late for spooktober sadly):


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Here’s a picture of a whales skeleton (too late for spooktober sadly):View attachment 336947


oh no the whales are gonna run in land and take over


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> oh no the whales are gonna run in land and take over


They’ll be zooming alright. We gotta be prepared


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Here’s a picture of a whales skeleton (too late for spooktober sadly):View attachment 336947


That's actually really interesting. Not that disturbing, just some vestigial organs that I suppose weren't causing much harm.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> They’ll be zooming alright. We gotta be prepared


oh god the anxiety


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 21, 2020)

One thing I love is that despite the area I live in IRL can get into the negative double digits given the right conditions we get birds that winter here


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> One thing I love is that despite the area I live in IRL can get into the negative double digits given the right conditions we get birds that winter here


:000


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> :000


Dark eyed Juncos are cool little birbs


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 21, 2020)

ima go to bed goodnight


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Dark eyed Juncos are cool little birbs


I'mma look them up.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 21, 2020


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 21, 2020)

Was fun having the thread come alive like it did tonight


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Was fun having the thread come alive like it did tonight


yes I know same


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 21, 2020)

Ah, I’ve got to go to sleep soon. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## Seastar (Nov 21, 2020)

I...
I slept through all of this?
What happened?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I...
> I slept through all of this?
> What happened?


Well Yumeko body pillow ass deers whales with legs and so much more


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Well Yumeko body pillow ass deers whales with legs and so much more


ass deers


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ass deers


amazing


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 21, 2020)

@Milky star here you go I just drew you as Yumeko holding Yumeko. I’m not opposed to the idea of finishing it tbh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 21, 2020)

Intelligent_zombie said:


> @Milky star here you go I just drew you as Yumeko holding Yumeko. I’m not opposed to the idea of finishing it tbh
> View attachment 336971


I LOVE THIS AMAZING 0w0 please finishh psssst if skin color is a factor i'm brown if not don't wrry abou this lol


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 21, 2020)

I can do that *(^o^)*


----------



## Chris (Nov 21, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> @Vrisnem https://www.igamesnews.com/forum/threads/ask-ametsa-izarra-dream-star-formerly-sodium.12290/
> 
> Any idea what this is


It's a bot. We're aware of it.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2020)

Good morning  Goose is doing well!


----------



## Chris (Nov 21, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Good morning  Goose is doing well!


Make sure he takes his morning protein shake.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Make sure he takes his morning protein shake.


He does! And I love his funky exercise eyeglasses too <3


----------



## Mick (Nov 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I remember you trying to teach @Mick how to set things on fire...on the ship.



And you were all so unsupportive.


----------



## Seastar (Nov 21, 2020)

Mick said:


> And you were all so unsupportive.


Hey, I was roleplaying a character that _*dies in water.*_
How was I supposed to react to the ship potentially sinking?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 21, 2020)

Mick said:


> And you were all so unsupportive.


I’m just not sure how good I am at swimming as a deer!


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 21, 2020)

good morning


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 21, 2020)

Mornin’! I found out that Evwirt is probably the WORST place to have a bug off...


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 21, 2020)

Hello I missed ~30 pages, how is everyone?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 21, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Hello I missed ~30 pages, how is everyone? ☺


Pretty good! Still trying to do a bit of bug off, but nowhere near what I did in the summer.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 21, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> @Vrisnem https://www.igamesnews.com/forum/threads/ask-ametsa-izarra-dream-star-formerly-sodium.12290/
> 
> Any idea what this is


Yo that's weird ,,


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 21, 2020)

I wonder why a bot would take threads from here. To stir something up? I dunno.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 21, 2020)

I made a vitoligo dog oc for my persona to date and i'm kinda sad cuz I can't write fanfiction of them ;w;


----------



## Seastar (Nov 21, 2020)

I looked too far into it and found a list I made of all my Kirby games got copied.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 21, 2020)

I bet I wasn't copied 0w0


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 21, 2020)

Weird, I searched for one of my threads a while ago and found them on that site. Assumed it was just one person who copy/pasted it onto another forum for some reason.


----------



## Seastar (Nov 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I bet I wasn't copied 0w0


Well erm... You'd be wrong.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 21, 2020)

I tried joining but no confirmation emails came


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Well erm... You'd be wrong.
> View attachment 337052
> View attachment 337053


damnit but oddly I'm flattered


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 21, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> I tried joining but no confirmation emails came


Same here. I thought it was because I typed the wrong address at first, but it's weird you didn't get one.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 21, 2020)

how strange.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 21, 2020)

i feel like it's a tbt clone


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 21, 2020)

I don't think it's only TBT getting posts copied. I chose a random post by the bot and put it in the search bar, and it lead to an article?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 21, 2020)

they can't be us tho we're the best


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 21, 2020)

You're not even allowed to look at the bot's profile.


----------



## Seastar (Nov 21, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> i feel like it's a tbt clone


It seems to just be a bot account that happens to be using TBT for whatever reason. I saw other posts that felt more like news articles. I even saw a few in Spanish.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> It seems to just be a bot account that happens to be using TBT for whatever reason. I saw other posts that felt more like news articles. I even saw a few in Spanish.


i can read spanish if you wanna know deets


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 21, 2020)

https://www.igamesnews.com/nintendo/chicken-police-paint-it-red-review-switch-eshop/








						Chicken Police - Paint it RED! Review (Switch eShop) - Inverse Zone
					

Captured on Nintendo Switch (Docked) Chickens know things. It’s obvious. They have that look in...




					inversezone.com
				



I think the bot just copied the whole article in a different area
So weird
Is it to make it look like there's activity on the site?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> https://www.igamesnews.com/nintendo/chicken-police-paint-it-red-review-switch-eshop/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But why restrict us from joining then?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 21, 2020)

Copying articles is just straight up plagiarism lmao

	Post automatically merged: Nov 21, 2020



Ametsa Izarra said:


> But why restrict us from joining then?


Yeah, it's sketchy


----------



## Seastar (Nov 21, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> But why restrict us from joining then?


Could just be a bug on their end. I recently looked at a different forum that also uses XenForo and they had notices up about emails not working.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 21, 2020)

Seems like the bot can't copy pictures.
Useless observation but eh
I'm gonna try to sign up with a different username


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Seems like the bot can't copy pictures.
> Useless observation but eh
> I'm gonna try to sign up with a different username


i tried with ametsa izarra


----------



## Seastar (Nov 21, 2020)

I'd say that the fact it has a bot getting away with these things means there are no mods around to care.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 21, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> i tried with ametsa izarra


Yeah, I thought "What if they blocked our usernames?"
But that seems like a slight stretch..

Also, I googled iGamesNews and only two Google pages came up with little info on it.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yeah, I thought "What if they blocked our usernames?"
> But that seems like a slight stretch..
> 
> Also, I googled iGamesNews and only two Google pages came up with little info on it.


Hmmm...

Maybe..


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 21, 2020)

I lied, it can copy pictures.

Also, I signed up with a different username and email. Still no confirmation thing. Darn.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I lied, it can copy pictures.
> 
> Also, I signed up with a different username and email. Still no confirmation thing. Darn.


what if once you enter someone's username it doesn't let your ip address sign up


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 21, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> what if once you enter someone's username it doesn't let your ip address sign up


Yeah, I wondered that too. Dunno why they'd do that, though. I'll try from incognito, then.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 21, 2020)

ignore the ooc thread


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 21, 2020)

Just to clarify, incognito mode doesn't hide your IP address. Seems weird they'd go to that amount of trouble to prevent someone from signing up though.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 21, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Just to clarify, incognito mode doesn't hide your IP address. Seems weird they'd go to that amount of trouble to prevent someone from signing up though.


true ig


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 21, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Just to clarify, incognito mode doesn't hide your IP address. Seems weird they'd go to that amount of trouble to prevent someone from signing up though.


Ye, I discovered I have a VPN so I enabled that.

Are we looking too far into this? Perhaps, lol.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ye, I discovered I have a VPN so I enabled that.
> 
> Are we looking too far into this? Perhaps, lol.


we must find out the truth behind these impostors


----------



## Seastar (Nov 21, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> we must find out the truth behind these impostors


I'm pretty sure it's just... they are bots. At least they aren't as weird as some forum bots I've seen in the past...


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ye, I discovered I have a VPN so I enabled that.
> 
> Are we looking too far into this? Perhaps, lol.


Perhaps, but it's still really weird you'd have a forum unable to be joined with a bot copying messages from other forums. 

Maybe the site is just someone testing their bot? Though it's been going on for months so if that's true it's quite the long test.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm pretty sure it's just... they are bots. At least they aren't as weird as some forum bots I've seen in the past...


tell stories


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 21, 2020)

I give up, still no email.
Oh well.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I give up, still no email.
> Oh well.


up next on TBT: Impostors Among Us:

Will Frog, Ametsa, and Maple find out how to enter the enemy base?


----------



## Seastar (Nov 21, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> tell stories


Hmm, I can barely remember now since either the mods on those forums took care of it or the website shutdown.
Most of what I usually saw were terribly copied advertisements. Often not even in English despite being posted on forums where most of the users only know English.
I also saw some bots that may have been copying from another forum or something, but their true intention was for you to click the links in their signature, which I doubt anyone did. Oh, and there was one instance where a bot copied the avatar of someone else on the forum. I was almost fooled for a moment since it was someone I had seen a lot.
But I'm also like 90% sure there was a bot being NSFW on a forum that wasn't allowed on.


----------



## Enxssi (Nov 21, 2020)

Celestia Ludenburg


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 337077
> Celestia Ludenburg


dragon romper i presume


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 21, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> dragon romper i presume


bingo bango

celeste is a witch


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> bingo bango
> 
> celeste is a witch


salem witch trial flashbacks


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 21, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> salem witch trial flashbacks


exactly what I thought
Perfect for... Certain events in the game.
I say trying not to spoil


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> exactly what I thought
> Perfect for... Certain events in the game.
> I say trying not to spoil


put it in a spoiler i don't plan on looking into dangle roper


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 21, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> put it in a spoiler i don't plan on looking into dangle roper





Spoiler: danganronpa spoiler






Spoiler



Celeste is burned at the stake like a witch for her execution. Plus, the tactics she used to murder somebody was evil.


----------



## Antonio (Nov 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Spoiler: danganronpa spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obviously the best execution in the game


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Spoiler: danganronpa spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


APPARENTLY since I'm being picked on for using the word "evil" by someone on Disc, I guess the better word to describe it is SNAKELIKE. 
YOU HAPPY?


----------



## Chris (Nov 21, 2020)

Once again guys it's just a bot. We're aware of it and not worried about it and nor should you be! Please move on from this topic now. Thank you.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 21, 2020)

I’ve decided to ruin my deer by spam-gifting them clothes


----------



## Ichiban (Nov 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Spoiler: danganronpa spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


celeste pancake


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> celeste pancake


your title is a lie


----------



## Antonio (Nov 21, 2020)

what is this about a bot?


----------



## Ichiban (Nov 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> your title is a lie


are we sure about that
click to see my cat as a gamer
anyways its time for me to go
night


----------



## Enxssi (Nov 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> are we sure about that
> click to see my cat as a gamer
> anyways its time for me to go
> night


It is five o’clock where you live


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> It is five o’clock where you live


little kids have early bedtimes


----------



## Ichiban (Nov 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> It is five o’clock where you live


yakuza like a dragons gonna eat up my night

fare thee well

	Post automatically merged: Nov 21, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> little kids have early bedtimes


----------



## Seastar (Nov 21, 2020)

Hmm, things almost feel normal around here.
...Except they still don't.


----------



## Lothitine (Nov 21, 2020)

GUESS WHO FINALLY FINISHED THEIR LINEUP (ty frof)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 21, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> GUESS WHO FINALLY FINISHED THEIR LINEUP (ty frof)


Ye no problemo amigo


----------



## Seastar (Nov 21, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> GUESS WHO FINALLY FINISHED THEIR LINEIP (ty frof)


Congrats!
And wait, I haven't seen you in this thread in a looong time. I missed you.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 21, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> GUESS WHO FINALLY FINISHED THEIR LINEUP (ty frof)


Hello lothie


----------



## Antonio (Nov 21, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> GUESS WHO FINALLY FINISHED THEIR LINEUP (ty frof)


Congrats!


----------



## Antonio (Nov 21, 2020)

I'm absolutely hilarious


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 21, 2020)

2-D said:


> View attachment 337100
> I'm absolutely hilarious


LMAO


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 21, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> GUESS WHO FINALLY FINISHED THEIR LINEUP (ty frof)


Hey Loth 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 21, 2020

Ugh god getting back into Pocket Camp was a terrible idea  Someone delete this off of my phone please.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 21, 2020)

Finna quit my job rq


----------



## Antonio (Nov 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Finna quit my job rq


what do you do


----------



## Lothitine (Nov 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Congrats!
> And wait, I haven't seen you in this thread in a looong time. I missed you.





Ametsa Izarra said:


> Hello lothie





ReeBear said:


> Hey Loth


hi!
aaa i missed you too!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 21, 2020)

2-D said:


> what do you do


stop offering free food smh


----------



## Antonio (Nov 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> stop offering free food smh


wha?


----------



## Clock (Nov 21, 2020)

Whats wrong with offering free food


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 21, 2020)

2-D said:


> wha?


I guess it's a company thing. Free food is no longer offered to the workers. W h y am I here then the pay succs and I liked getting free food if I ain't getting free food and sucky pay i'mma head out

	Post automatically merged: Nov 21, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Whats wrong with offering free food


idk it's a company choice u-u


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 22, 2020)

Have to go to bed now. See y’all’s in the morning!


----------



## Antonio (Nov 22, 2020)

too bad i can't sleep cuz i have an airplane ride at 6 and the airport is a long drive ahead


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I guess it's a company thing. Free food is no longer offered to the workers. W h y am I here then the pay succs and I liked getting free food if I ain't getting free food and sucky pay i'mma head out
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 21, 2020
> 
> ...


Ugh god I feel, minimum wage food work without the free food isn't worth it ;-; At one point my old boss locked away the tub of hot chocolate in his office bc he thought the staff were drinking it too often, leaving us unable to serve it to customers


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 22, 2020)

I draw like a child prffft.


Spoiler: Moe drawing


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Nov 22, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I draw like a child prffft.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Moe drawing
> ...


What's in the background? Those colors look really pretty


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 22, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> What's in the background? Those colors look really pretty


Ahahah it's my colouring pencils


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 22, 2020)

Why is my first reaction to these weird turkey day thing on my side bar "oh **** what are we doing?"

	Post automatically merged: Nov 22, 2020

Dang kinda wish I knew how to sew better i'd honestly sew up a table cloth u//v//u


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 22, 2020)

I don’t even know what mine is


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 22, 2020)

I quite like mine...imma do a PSA with it lol


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Nov 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I quite like mine...imma do a PSA with it lol


Oh my, you're someone's side dish? That's not good XD


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 22, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Oh my, you're someone's side dish? That's not good XD


I’m pretty sure venison isn’t a side dish, thank goodness


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 22, 2020)

what's this about turkeys on a sidebar? Im on mobile

	Post automatically merged: Nov 22, 2020

O H IM OLIVIA'S DESERT NOW


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m pretty sure venison isn’t a side dish, thank goodness


I've been to restaurants where meatballs were a side dish.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 22, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I've been to restaurants where meatballs were a side dish.


That’s not good...hopefully there won’t be venison meatballs served then


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 22, 2020)

does cursed deer taste good? 

asking for a friend


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 22, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> does cursed deer taste good?
> 
> asking for a friend


I’m sure it tastes awful to everyone


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 22, 2020)

I don't know, the feral pigs destroying North America are probably cursed but they taste fine.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 22, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I don't know, the feral pigs destroying North America are probably cursed but they taste fine.


IDK tho, they aren’t the same as cursed deer


----------



## Chris (Nov 22, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> does cursed deer taste good?
> 
> asking for a friend


It tastes delicious.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 22, 2020)

It’s probably not a good idea to go out hunting talking deer btw


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It tastes delicious.


Thank you vris


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 22, 2020)

Like normal venison should be perfectly fine but if it’s cursed it ain’t good


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 22, 2020)

What’s poppin’, dwellers?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> What’s poppin’, dwellers?


I am concerned about conversations involving cursed venison


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 22, 2020)

Woof


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 22, 2020)

What's y'alls opinion on carne asada


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> What's y'alls opinion on carne asada


It’s really good! Not a big fan of bell peppers tho


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> What's y'alls opinion on carne asada


Never heard of it.


----------



## Clock (Nov 22, 2020)

Carne asada is good


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 22, 2020)

What is it


----------



## Chris (Nov 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I am concerned about conversations involving cursed venison


You should know by now that I'll eat pretty much anything.  

Woke-up at 2am feeling sick. Then again at 3:30am. Think I'm just going to stay awake now.


----------



## Seastar (Nov 22, 2020)

I had to Google carne asada.
Eh... No thanks, I'm a really picky eater.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You should know by now that I'll eat pretty much anything.
> 
> Woke-up at 2am feeling sick. Then again at 3:30am. Think I'm just going to stay awake now.


That means that you have plenty of things other than cursed deer to eat!

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 23, 2020)

It’s time for me to head to bed. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 23, 2020)

where can i buy anti-freeze


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 23, 2020)

IDK what you’re seeing Isabelle the only gifts of spring that I’ve seen are an over abundance of trees and a bunch of monsters waking up from hibernation. Maybe we should be celebrating not getting game ended by the plants/animals here...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 23, 2020)

Mmm tired.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 23, 2020)

missed 2 hours of school because i went to sleep at 4am as a result of photoshopping random **** on an image


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 23, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> missed 2 hours of school because i went to sleep at 4am as a result of photoshopping random **** on an image


is the image
is the image your profile picture


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> is the image
> is the image your profile picture


no that was today


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 23, 2020)

what do I slap on this tho


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 23, 2020)

Now I'm sad


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 23, 2020)

Dang I'm too nice for my own good


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 23, 2020)

what happened


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 23, 2020)

I offered to come in and work for someone and I had to do dishes and then I offered to close on my day off ;3;


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I offered to come in and work for someone and I had to do dishes and then I offered to close on my day off ;3;


uh 
your fault for volunteering


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 23, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> uh
> your fault for volunteering


qwq I didn't want to be rude and say no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> qwq I didn't want to be rude and say no


saying no is not rude

	Post automatically merged: Nov 23, 2020

have yall ever had a croquette


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 23, 2020)

_whys everyone just gone _


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 23, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> _whys everyone just gone _


I’m finally getting onto making the lodge look like a lodge and not a diy dumpster


----------



## Clock (Nov 24, 2020)

I'm still here


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 24, 2020)

cc


Ametsa Izarra said:


> have yall ever had a croquette


roquette is fun


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 24, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> have yall ever had a croquette


No but a quick search makes it look real good


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 24, 2020)

oh I was thinking of croquet damn


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> cc
> 
> roquette is fun





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh I was thinking of croquet damn


the food lol


Your Local Wild Child said:


> No but a quick search makes it look real good


it's delicious

	Post automatically merged: Nov 24, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> cc
> 
> roquette is fun





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh I was thinking of croquet damn


the food lol


Your Local Wild Child said:


> No but a quick search makes it look real good


it's delicious


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 24, 2020)

I’m willing to try most things out lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 24, 2020)

nice lineup child of the wilderness variant


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 24, 2020)

I looked it up and it looks good.  I would try it as well.


----------



## Clock (Nov 24, 2020)

Should I try drawing for the tbt thanksgiving event?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Should I try drawing for the tbt thanksgiving event?


Yeah


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 24, 2020)

I’ve got to go to bed. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 24, 2020)

*emerges groggily*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 24, 2020)

I can confidently say that the lodge no longer looks like a diy dumpster


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 24, 2020)

Hell o


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 24, 2020)

i have baby dog visiting, she kissed my nose ;w;


----------



## ACNH_walnut (Nov 24, 2020)

Hello


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 24, 2020)

Aloha y'all


----------



## Seastar (Nov 24, 2020)

Good morning everyone! Or uh... afternoon.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 24, 2020)

Most likely gonna scrap this but there art for the event


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 24, 2020)

I’ve gotta finish up my art lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 24, 2020)

I'm probably not going finish mine. I lack creativity with this event and I'm too lazy to think about it


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 24, 2020)

Idek where to begin with mine  Yours is looking cute Milky


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 24, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Idek where to begin with mine  Yours is looking cute Milky ☺


A h Thankie qwq I'm probably gonna scrap it tho hmmm I can maybe help you with yours :0


----------



## Chris (Nov 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> View attachment 337882
> Most likely gonna scrap this but there art for the event


This is adorable. Keep at it! 

I dyed my hair blue on a whim earlier and I amazingly don't hate it.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> This is adorable. Keep at it!
> 
> I dyed my hair blue on a whim earlier and I amazingly don't hate it.


 Mmmmm okay fine I'll keep it and work on it later a h Thankie now. I wanna see this blue hair :^


----------



## Chris (Nov 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Mmmmm okay fine I'll keep it and work on it later a h Thankie now. I wanna see this blue hair :^


Can't wait to see the finished piece!  

Once I get it cut this week I'll share a pic of the blue!


----------



## Amandaaaa (Nov 24, 2020)

*emerges from the floor*
Hello sisters.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 24, 2020)

Amandaaaa said:


> *emerges from the floor*
> Hello sisters.


whomsteth arest thou


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 24, 2020)

What the


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 24, 2020)

Amandaaaa said:


> *emerges from the floor*
> Hello sisters.


Welcome to the dumpster fire, how may I take your order?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 24, 2020)

Digital art is harder than I thought


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 24, 2020)

Yay blue hair Vris! Show ussss! owwwo (I'm considering asking my partner to cut off my hair for me, I didn't take advantage of relaxed rules in summer so my hair is an unruly mess ;-; )
And you can do it Milky! owo

	Post automatically merged: Nov 24, 2020



Amandaaaa said:


> *emerges from the floor*
> Hello sisters.


Hello 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 24, 2020

Ugh idk what side dishes r fun to draw, any ideas anyone?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 24, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Ugh idk what side dishes r fun to draw, any ideas anyone?


I’m not sure myself lol I managed to get a duck villager so I got to make a psa

Cranberry sauce is super cool tho


----------



## Chris (Nov 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I wanna see this blue hair :^





ReeBear said:


> Yay blue hair Vris! Show ussss! owwwo (I'm considering asking my partner to cut off my hair for me, I didn't take advantage of relaxed rules in summer so my hair is an unruly mess ;-; )



Here is a picture I don't absolutely hate. Long overdue a haircut though. Going to get the back and sides completely shaved off sometime in the next couple of days. Barbers are shut so going to my Dad to get it done.  



Spoiler: blue


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 24, 2020)

I just learned that I unintentionally mimicked the Drake meme format lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Here is a picture I don't absolutely hate. Long overdue a haircut though. Going to get the back and sides completely shaved off sometime in the next couple of days. Barbers are shut so going to my Dad to get it done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Permission to simp :^


----------



## Chris (Nov 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Permission to simp :^


I don't know what this means.


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Here is a picture I don't absolutely hate. Long overdue a haircut though. Going to get the back and sides completely shaved off sometime in the next couple of days. Barbers are shut so going to my Dad to get it done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whahhhh you look amazing ;w; Good colour uwu


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I don't know what this means.


Damnit


----------



## Chris (Nov 24, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Whahhhh you look amazing ;w; Good colour uwu


Thank you! 
I've been wanting to go blue for over a year!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 24, 2020)

I forget Vris is *old*

	Post automatically merged: Nov 24, 2020

What I meant to say is Vris looks amazing and uh uh uh like the blue so much ngl oh wow it's so so nice and wow  oh wow Vris you looking great djhdhdhdhd


----------



## Chris (Nov 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I forget Vris is *old*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 24, 2020
> 
> What I meant to say is Vris looks amazing and uh uh uh like the blue so much ngl oh wow it's so so nice and wow  oh wow Vris you looking great djhdhdhdhd


I am indeed getting old. I got an email last week with a gift voucher from some random company to celebrate my "half birthday". Now I'm closer to 29 than 28. And we all know what comes after 29... 

I'll take that as a compliment. Thank you!


----------



## Seastar (Nov 24, 2020)

...My birthday is in a little over two weeks.
....Why do I feel old-


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 24, 2020)

I feel old I'm only 18

	Post automatically merged: Nov 24, 2020

*Wait Vris quick what do you identity as ? Asking for a friend*


----------



## Chris (Nov 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I feel old I'm only 18
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 24, 2020
> 
> *Wait Vris quick what do you identity as ? Asking for a friend*


NB. He/him.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> NB. He/him.


*her sexuality remains straight a h thx *


----------



## Chris (Nov 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *her sexuality remains straight a h thx *



My androgynous appearance tends to confuse people. I appreciate when it comes up without death threats.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> My androgynous appearance tends to confuse people. I appreciate when it comes up without death threats.


Nah nah it's okay you look great


----------



## Chris (Nov 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Nah nah it's okay you look great


You're lovely!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You're lovely!


Now I smell a lie


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Here is a picture I don't absolutely hate. Long overdue a haircut though. Going to get the back and sides completely shaved off sometime in the next couple of days. Barbers are shut so going to my Dad to get it done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


even a moderator status irl? Damn


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 24, 2020)

I’m making a mush barrens on Evwirt


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 24, 2020)

guys i drank some anti-freeze i harvested from the zipper tree back in halloween and I'm starting to hallucinate what do I do


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 24, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> guys i drank some anti-freeze i harvested from the zipper tree back in halloween and I'm starting to hallucinate what do I do


Drink freeze


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Drink freeze


makes sense to me


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 24, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> makes sense to me


Well you drank anti freeze so.. drink freeze


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 25, 2020)

I’ve got to go to bed now so I’ll see y’all in the morning!


----------



## Chris (Nov 25, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> even a moderator status irl? Damn


I have no clue what you mean by this!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 25, 2020)

Shut Vris you baby boomer


----------



## Seastar (Nov 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Shut Vris you baby boomer


Not old enough for that title.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Not old enough for that title.


DONT PUT FACT INTO THIS


----------



## Seastar (Nov 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> DONT PUT FACT INTO THIS


Sorry, just having flashbacks to when I argued with children on Club Tortimer.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Sorry, just having flashbacks to when I argued with children on Club Tortimer.


o damn ;;


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 25, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I have no clue what you mean by this!


Blue hair is the equivalent to a blue username


----------



## Chris (Nov 25, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> Blue hair is the equivalent to a blue username


Oh wow! It's even the right shade!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 25, 2020)

Vris I think you're taking this non paying job a little too seriously you should consider retirement


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 25, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Oh wow! It's even the right shade!


vris showing everybody they're a mod 

still wondering how you're 28 you look younger tbh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 25, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> vris showing everybody they're a mod
> 
> still wondering how you're 28 you look younger tbh


I still think vris is 20 a aah


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I still think vris is 20 a aah


literally this


----------



## Chris (Nov 25, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> still wondering how you're 28 you look younger tbh





Milky star said:


> I still think vris is 20 a aah



I get this a lot. My best mate is 23 and tends to forget that I'm 5yrs older than him.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 25, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I get this a lot. My best mate is 23 and tends to forget that I'm 5yrs older than him.


i picture a 70 year old vris looking 30 and getting their own line of immortality memes (queen Elizabeth's memes)


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 25, 2020)

I still get the "oh I thought you were in middle" crap. I get it i'm short and I wear anime shirts I ge t i t but for pete's sake i'm 18 !!! I'm an adult ugh


----------



## Seastar (Nov 25, 2020)

My brain still tells me I shouldn't be this age.
But oh well.


----------



## Chris (Nov 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I still get the "oh I thought you were in middle" crap. I get it i'm short and I wear anime shirts I ge t i t but for pete's sake i'm 18 !!! I'm an adult ugh


As far as I'm aware that doesn't ever stop. If/when it does I'll let you know.  



Seastar said:


> My brain still tells me I shouldn't be this age.
> But oh well.


Can relate. I feel like I've been mentally 14 for 14 years.


----------



## Clock (Nov 25, 2020)

I just finished the entry for the Turkey day and it turned out decent, I'm trying a new art style with no lines so I wanted to give it a shot.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Nov 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I just finished the entry for the Turkey day and it turned out decent, I'm trying a new art style with no lines so I wanted to give it a shot.


It does look nice! I should get started on mine or I'll run out of time...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 25, 2020)

How to do digital art.mp4


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 25, 2020)

I have learned that I technically can use the seal emoji here!



This brings great joy to me.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Nov 25, 2020)

That's great, but my laptop is too outdated for it.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> That's great, but my laptop is too outdated for it.
> View attachment 338174


Aw, I was afraid that would happen...


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 25, 2020)

Eep friend encouraged me to apply for a paid art opportunity and I’m a little terrified ;-;


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 25, 2020)

A quick look into Best Buy shows that they’ve got a motherlode of switch lites..._could’ve been helpful back in July..._

also I saw beeg Kirby plushes


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 25, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Eep friend encouraged me to apply for a paid art opportunity and I’m a little terrified ;-;


D o I t


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> D o I t


;-; Okay

	Post automatically merged: Nov 25, 2020

I have 5 days to apply ahahaha ;w;


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 25, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> ;-; Okay
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 25, 2020
> 
> I have 5 days to apply ahahaha ;w;


_DO IT OR I'LL SCOLD YOU I AM YOUR MOTHER YOU WILL DO THIS _

	Post automatically merged: Nov 25, 2020

I wish my art was good enough for a paid art opportunity or to even bee looked at and admired by others for  a h that would be nice  I can't figure out digital out tho so ;w;


----------



## Seastar (Nov 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> _DO IT OR I'LL SCOLD YOU I AM YOUR MOTHER YOU WILL DO THIS _


This is the second time you acted like you're the mother of a 25 year old.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> This is the second time you acted like you're the mother of a 25 year old.


Yes I know I make a great mother


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> _DO IT OR I'LL SCOLD YOU I AM YOUR MOTHER YOU WILL DO THIS _
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 25, 2020
> 
> I wish my art was good enough for a paid art opportunity or to even bee looked at and admired by others for  a h that would be nice  I can't figure out digital out tho so ;w;


I will apply tomorrow ;w;


----------



## Chris (Nov 25, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I will apply tomorrow ;w;


Good luck!



Seastar said:


> This is the second time you acted like you're the mother of a 25 year old.





Milky star said:


> Yes I know I make a great mother


I have questions.


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 25, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> I have questions.


It the proud trust open call ;-; Idk if I have much of a chance but it's worth trying ;-;


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 25, 2020)

I took art as an elective early at community college and it was one of my favorite classes I’ve taken. It’s too bad that my current major doesn’t really have wiggle room for those classes...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 25, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> I have questions.


Yes what are your questions dear-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 25, 2020)

Dang it why does Idaho’s landmark quarter get to be so hardcore


----------



## Chris (Nov 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yes what are your questions dear-


How did you have a child at -7 years old?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 25, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> How did you have a child at -7 years old?


*Adoption my dear son *


----------



## Seastar (Nov 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Adoption my dear son *


I am not adopted.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I am not adopted.


Yes you are I'm your mother


----------



## Seastar (Nov 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yes you are I'm your mother


Hahaha nope.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hahaha nope.


*Sad rejected mom noises*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 25, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Nov 25, 2020





	Post automatically merged: Nov 25, 2020

I.made memes


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 25, 2020)

Good afternoon basement dwellers. I’m almost done with my thanksgiving art I just need to shade it.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 25, 2020)

Intelligent_zombie said:


> Good afternoon basement dwellers. I’m almost done with my thanksgiving art I just need to shade it.


Afternoon!  I’m actually going after saharah now lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 25, 2020)

I gave up on my art. I don't know how to do line art .-.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I gave up on my art. I don't know how to do line art .-.


It takes practice so don’t give up. It doesn’t need to be perfect right away everyone’s art progresses the more they do it. I don’t usually do line art though.


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I still get the "oh I thought you were in middle" crap. I get it i'm short and I wear anime shirts I ge t i t but for pete's sake i'm 18 !!! I'm an adult ugh


everyone I dont know thinks I'm older than 14 and they think I look older than I actually am


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 25, 2020)

Intelligent_zombie said:


> It takes practice so don’t give up. It doesn’t need to be perfect right away everyone’s art progresses the more they do it. I don’t usually do line art though.
> View attachment 338296


I know but a h

	Post automatically merged: Nov 25, 2020



Meraki said:


> everyone I dont know thinks I'm older than 14 and they think I look older than I actually am


S h u t old lady


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 25, 2020)

Every single person in my family is baby faced lol


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> S h u t old lady


first Josuke now you


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 25, 2020)

Meraki said:


> first Josuke now you


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 25, 2020)

what is this thread


----------



## Seastar (Nov 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> S h u t old lady


She's younger than you


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 25, 2020)

nightxshift said:


> what is this thread


Welcome to chaos I'm your mother now and your other mom is Jabami Yumeko


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Welcome to chaos I'm your mother now and your other mom is Jabami Yumeko


oh hi I always wanted two moms >:3


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


>


i am not old I am a c h i l d

	Post automatically merged: Nov 25, 2020



nightxshift said:


> what is this thread


chaos


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 25, 2020)

nightxshift said:


> oh hi I always wanted two moms >:3


 Now you have two mom's welcome child

	Post automatically merged: Nov 25, 2020



Meraki said:


> i am not old I am a c h i l d
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 25, 2020
> 
> ...


Shush


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Now you have two mom's welcome child
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 25, 2020
> 
> ...


i refuse
im literally younger than you


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 25, 2020)

Meraki said:


> i am not old I am a c h i l d
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 31, 1969


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 25, 2020)

Okay, so I bothered to actually read the note Gulliver gives you this time, and...


_if Evwirt is your idea of quaint remind me to never visit your normal stops_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 25, 2020)

Wait dang didn't know she was around when the soviet union died


----------



## Seastar (Nov 25, 2020)

What am I looking at?


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 25, 2020)

Meraki said:


> i refuse
> im literally younger than you


How old are y’all tho


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 25, 2020)

Dude I want a mom somebody needs to tell me to do my homework.


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 25, 2020)

imma go to sleep, it’s 11PM  wish me luck for my math exam


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 25, 2020)

nightxshift said:


> How old are y’all tho


im 14 gonna be 15 January, milky is 18

	Post automatically merged: Nov 25, 2020



nightxshift said:


> imma go to sleep, it’s 11PM  wish me luck for my math exam


Good luck


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 25, 2020)

nightxshift said:


> imma go to sleep, it’s 11PM  wish me luck for my math exam


Good luck! You've got this!


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> This is the second time you acted like you're the mother of a 25 year old.



Ah, another good candidate for the out of context comments thread, I see.


----------



## Clock (Nov 25, 2020)

I really need to play nh today since today is Turkey day


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 25, 2020)

Bed time for me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 25, 2020)

Meraki said:


> im 14 gonna be 15 January, milky is 18


15 already? O _ o


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> 15 already? O _ o


y es-
_oh no josuke is gonna tease me about being old even more_


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 25, 2020)

Intelligent_zombie said:


> Dude I want a mom somebody needs to tell me to do my homework.


I finished my homework on my own I don’t need a mom 


Meraki said:


> y es-
> _oh no josuke is gonna tease me about being old even more_


this thread is making me feel old.


----------



## Seastar (Nov 25, 2020)

This thread is reminding me I get even older next month


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Okay, so I bothered to actually read the note Gulliver gives you this time, and...View attachment 338297_if Evwirt is your idea of quaint remind me to never visit your normal stops_


If it’s so quaint why would he need to escape?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 25, 2020)

Intelligent_zombie said:


> If it’s so quaint why would he need to escape?


It’s Evwirt. Even if it’s quaint in his eyes it’s still full of death critters


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 25, 2020)

Intelligent_zombie said:


> this thread is making me feel old.


hello old™


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 25, 2020)

So I did some quick line art and I kinda need helpp


----------



## Clock (Nov 25, 2020)

What part do you need help with?


----------



## toxapex (Nov 25, 2020)

How r u all this fine evening

What are your top 5 foods


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 25, 2020)

toxapex said:


> How r u all this fine evening
> 
> What are your top 5 foods


I am sorry but I love so many foods that I cannot list my top 5 lol


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 25, 2020)

guys im starting to question my sexuality
I'm starting to think I might be demisexual but I'm just not sure aaaaa


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 26, 2020)

Meraki said:


> guys im starting to question my sexuality
> I'm starting to think I might be demisexual but I'm just not sure aaaaa


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 26, 2020)

I’ve got to go to bed now. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What part do you need help with?


why didn't I see this until now,, u h I need help improving line art akakakaka


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> why didn't I see this until now,, u h I need help improving line art akakakaka


I’d recommend using a stabilizer


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 26, 2020)

nightxshift said:


> I’d recommend using a stabilizer


Mine is on 10 which is the highest it goes ;3;


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Mine is on 10 which is the highest it goes ;3;


What program are you using? The app I use has a  shape corrector


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 26, 2020)

Intelligent_zombie said:


> What program are you using? The app I use has a  shape corrector


ibis paint x


----------



## Clock (Nov 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> ibis paint x


Maybe consider buying a phone stylus for drawing on phone or whatever.
Since drawing with a stylus makes it easier than finger.


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 26, 2020)

I applied for the thing ;-;


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> ibis paint x


I used to paint on that app too, you could try using a less round brush (modifying the ends) or just trying brushes that don’t look that stiff if that makes sense. You could also try playing around with brush settings. Another solution, as ClockWise said, is to buy a stylus, you can find cheap ones on Amazon.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> ibis paint x


Oh, I use ibisPaint too! I’m not sure how to help you since I’m still a newb at digital art so I stick to defaults.


----------



## Seastar (Nov 26, 2020)

Happy Thanksgiving to those who celebrate it.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 26, 2020)

nightxshift said:


> I used to paint on that app too, you could try using a less round brush (modifying the ends) or just trying brushes that don’t look that stiff if that makes sense. You could also try playing around with brush settings. Another solution, as ClockWise said, is to buy a stylus, you can find cheap ones on Amazon.


Can third this statement; even using a 10-cent stylus improves my art drastically!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 26, 2020)

So, I’m looking for a sea bass for Lopez. I find a large shadow by the dock, so I fish it up.


Y’all’s could’ve given me this earlier you know


----------



## toxapex (Nov 26, 2020)

If u want to improve art one of the best things to do is to draw often

Also learning anatomy is a good idea ... even if u don't want to draw super realistic stuff, it's good to "know the rules before you break them"... Knowing where and how everything connects, etc, can make the art look more polished


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 26, 2020)

Bleb trying to get disability benefits makes me feel so ill ;-; I just want to afford food and rent and a wheelchair please.


----------



## Seastar (Nov 26, 2020)

I finished the Turkey Day event and... Sherb was the most helpful villager on my island. W o w


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I finished the Turkey Day event and... Sherb was the most helpful villager on my island. W o w


I went to my villagers just to get the secret ingredient hints...I’ve had fun taking pictures tho lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 26, 2020)

Darn selling an Moonlight egg is difficult


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 26, 2020)

I figured out I am a hetero-romantic demisexual


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Darn selling an Moonlight egg is difficult


I’d buy it if I weren’t poor


----------



## Chris (Nov 26, 2020)

Meraki said:


> guys im starting to question my sexuality
> I'm starting to think I might be demisexual but I'm just not sure aaaaa


While I absolutely do not mean to discredit you, at fourteen years old you are most likely sexually inexperienced and lacking sexual maturity. I wouldn't suggest being so quick to try and push yourself into a box. You have many years to figure out where you lie on that spectrum.


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> While I absolutely do not mean to discredit you, at fourteen years old you are most likely sexually inexperienced and lacking sexual maturity. I wouldn't suggest being so quick to try and push yourself into a box. You have many years to figure out where you lie on that spectrum.


Tbh I’ll never come out to anyone. If I have a girlfriend I’ll just introduce her to my parents and bOoM.


----------



## Chris (Nov 26, 2020)

nightxshift said:


> Tbh I’ll never come out to anyone. If I have a girlfriend I’ll just introduce her to my parents and bOoM.


Can relate. I completely sprung it on my parents the first time I dated someone of the same sex. They were cool with it.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 26, 2020)

Pfffp imagine being straight but out simp for girls :^

	Post automatically merged: Nov 26, 2020



Meraki said:


> I figured out I am a hetero-romantic demisexual


The hell that mean


----------



## Chris (Nov 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Pfffp imagine being straight but out simp for girls :^


Isn't that called 'denial'?  


I admittedly hate the concept of gender. My life would be ten times easier if it simply didn't exist.
I was really proud of my look today but I dealt with two really rude guys this morning and it made me feel eh about it all.


Spoiler: vris still needs a haircut


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 26, 2020)

Is it okay to tell mods they’re hot bc damnnnnn Vris.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 26, 2020)

Mario Party is a rush. I’ve played two rounds of 8 since my sibling came for thanksgiving (1-they tested  negative for COVID before coming over, don’t worry and 2-MP8 is nostalgic to our family) and I managed to place in top 2 both times!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Isn't that called 'denial'?
> 
> 
> I admittedly hate the concept of gender. My life would be ten times easier if it simply didn't exist.
> ...


It's not denial the girls aren't real. WAIT NO THAT HAIRCUT IS H- great


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 26, 2020)

Meraki said:


> I figured out I am a hetero-romantic demisexual


Abri gets disowned 2020 colorized


----------



## Chris (Nov 26, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Is it okay to tell mods they’re hot bc damnnnnn Vris.


Haha, that's perfectly okay to say! Thank you!  



Milky star said:


> It's not denial the girls aren't real. WAIT NO THAT HAIRCUT IS H- great


It looks worse IRL. Very much need the sides shaved off.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Haha, that's perfectly okay to say! Thank you!
> 
> 
> It looks worse IRL. Very much need the sides shaved off.


SHHHHHH it's ho- very blue


----------



## Chris (Nov 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> SHHHHHH it's ho- very blue


The decision to go blue was made on a whim but I'm surprisingly really liking it. Once it has been cut I'm going to add more of that royal blue colour that is present on the ends.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> The decision to go blue was made on a whim but I'm surprisingly really liking it. Once it has been cut I'm going to add more of that royal blue colour that is present on the ends.


*Mod status irl I love blue hair Vris he's so pretty *


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 26, 2020)

vris can now fwoosh anyone out of existence on an irl ban and leave a gravestone where they snapped someone


----------



## Chris (Nov 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Mod status irl I love blue hair Vris he's so pretty *


Being a TBT mod is now a lifestyle. Apparently.

Appreciate the compliment, thank you!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 26, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> vris can now fwoosh anyone out of existence on an irl ban and leave a gravestone where they snapped someone


suspending them just makes them unable to speak or move at all


----------



## Chris (Nov 26, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> suspending them just makes them unable to speak or move at all


There are definitely some people I'd love to use a skill like that on.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> There are definitely some people I'd love to use a skill like that on.


 *chuckles* _I'm in danger_


----------



## Chris (Nov 26, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> *chuckles* _I'm in danger_


Just people I know offline; don't worry!


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Isn't that called 'denial'?
> 
> 
> I admittedly hate the concept of gender. My life would be ten times easier if it simply didn't exist.
> ...


U ARE BEAUTIFUL *cries in gay*


----------



## Chris (Nov 26, 2020)

nightxshift said:


> U ARE BEAUTIFUL *cries in gay*


You are lovely. Thank you!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> There are definitely some people I'd love to use a skill like that on.


Oh damn a h


----------



## Chris (Nov 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh damn a h


Not TBT users! I face a lot of *******s in real life. Had two guys in my house doing some work earlier today and they spent most of the time making fun of my appearance and voice.


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> The hell that mean


it means you feel romantic attraction for the opposite gender and only feel sexual attraction if you have an emotional connection to someone

	Post automatically merged: Nov 26, 2020



Ametsa Izarra said:


> Abri gets disowned 2020 colorized


bruh I'm still interested in the opposite gender tho why would my parents care


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Not TBT users! I face a lot of *******s in real life. Had two guys in my house doing some work earlier today and they spent most of the time making fun of my appearance and voice.


*The TBT community now:*


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> While I absolutely do not mean to discredit you, at fourteen years old you are most likely sexually inexperienced and lacking sexual maturity. I wouldn't suggest being so quick to try and push yourself into a box. You have many years to figure out where you lie on that spectrum.


Yea fair, that's just what I'm pretty sure I identify as but idk I know I could possibly find out something else eventually thats just what I feel comfortable with rn


----------



## Chris (Nov 26, 2020)

nightxshift said:


> *The TBT community now:*
> View attachment 338538


I hope that's directed at the workmen! 



Meraki said:


> Yea fair, that's just what I'm pretty sure I identify as but idk I know I could possibly find out something else eventually thats just what I feel comfortable with rn


You'll likely find your perspective on these things changes as you age. I thought I was asexual until I was 20 then found out that I was, well, very much not.


----------



## Seastar (Nov 26, 2020)

I'm pretty sure that with how bad my social anxiety is, I'm not going to see myself falling in love with anyone.
Except for some fictional characters.


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I hope that's directed at the workmen!


Of course lol or maybe not

	Post automatically merged: Nov 26, 2020



Seastar said:


> I'm pretty sure that with how bad my social anxiety is, I'm not going to see myself falling in love with anyone.
> Except for some fictional characters.


I also have social anxiety but I do get pretty comfortable with the people I like.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Not TBT users! I face a lot of *******s in real life. Had two guys in my house doing some work earlier today and they spent most of the time making fun of my appearance and voice.


----------



## Chris (Nov 26, 2020)

nightxshift said:


> Of course lol or maybe not


I will volunteer them. They weren't enjoyable people.



Milky star said:


>


Should I be concerned by this response?


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 26, 2020)

blegh V


Vrisnem said:


> Not TBT users! I face a lot of *******s in real life. Had two guys in my house doing some work earlier today and they spent most of the time making fun of my appearance and voice.


i will fight them for u 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 26, 2020

I had a rough day so I’ve been drawing Muffy and Judy as girlfriends to cheer myself up


Spoiler: Wip


----------



## Chris (Nov 26, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> blegh V
> 
> i will fight them for u
> 
> ...


You are the best.  

And the drawing is so cute. They look great together.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I will volunteer them. They weren't enjoyable people.
> 
> 
> Should I be concerned by this response?


 No


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 26, 2020)

If I stop drawing then I start thinking and then I feel anxious and panicky but I ran out of energy to draw ;-; send help.


----------



## Chris (Nov 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No


I have no clue what you mean regarding that reply then.  


ReeBear said:


> If I stop drawing then I start thinking and then I feel anxious and panicky but I ran out of energy to draw ;-; send help.


Start a new piece and just scribble.


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 26, 2020)

Vris can I ask for your pronouns?


----------



## Chris (Nov 26, 2020)

nightxshift said:


> Vris can I ask for your pronouns?


He/him, thanks!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> He/him, thanks!


Oh thank goodness my sexuality is in tacked


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> He/him, thanks!


Oh ok I'll keep that in mind! I thought it was they/them this whole time since you're nonbinary lol


----------



## Chris (Nov 26, 2020)

Meraki said:


> Oh ok I'll keep that in mind! I thought it was they/them this whole time since you're nonbinary lol


I'm fine with either to be honest. We'll only have problems if you call me a she.


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm fine with either to be honest. We'll only have problems if you call me a she.


I feel this, fffff.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 26, 2020

Also being deadnamed makes me die inside

	Post automatically merged: Nov 26, 2020

I’m heading to beddddd, goodnight all uwu


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 26, 2020)

*I WANT A GREEN STAR FRAGMENT I WANT TO SUPER CHRISTMASY*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 26, 2020)

Okay, I liked Turkey Day but most of the dishes were fish based. If my villagers weren’t murder deer they’d be up a creek without a paddle (or they’d go all out with pumpkin pie)


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Okay, I liked Turkey Day but most of the dishes were fish based. If my villagers weren’t murder deer they’d be up a creek without a paddle (or they’d go all out with pumpkin pie)


Fish.. Saboria's.. enemy


----------



## Chris (Nov 26, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Also being deadnamed makes me die inside


Understand this to some extent, while not exactly the same scenario. I haven't ever gone by my legal name (not even as a child) but due to lockdown people have started referring to me as the name in my work and uni email addresses and it is so strange. I responded to a question in a meeting earlier and someone replied with, "K..., is that expensive?" and it took me a moment to realise she was even talking to me because I've simply never used it. It felt so foreign and uncomfortable.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 26, 2020)

i'll just assume I'm straight until proven otherwise.

anyway the people making fun of vris may or may not get their houses set on fire soon


----------



## Chris (Nov 26, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> anyway the people making fun of vris may or may not get their houses set on fire soon


That is a long list. When you've eccentric fashion taste you get a lot of attention- both positive and negative.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 26, 2020)

:>


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> That is a long list. When you've eccentric fashion taste you get a lot of attention- both positive and negative.


gasoline prices may go up but my determination will too


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 26, 2020)

O30


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 26, 2020)

What's poppin' y'all


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 26, 2020)

Someone is going to get the green Fragment I wanted before me ;3;

	Post automatically merged: Nov 26, 2020

*also I accidentally started a love triangle and harem QwQ*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 26, 2020)

I just wanted some beans.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 338600
> View attachment 338599
> I just wanted some beans.



Well, that certainly took a dark turn...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 26, 2020)

*IT IS TIME*


----------



## ForestFox (Nov 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> View attachment 338617 *IT IS TIME*


 It’s almost time


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 26, 2020)

Yea I guess it’s fine to have Christmas stuff out now; the deer are safe


----------



## Clock (Nov 26, 2020)

This year's Christmas is just going to be basic for me because of the pandemic


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 26, 2020)

I don't celebrate Christmas. But now that it's later on Thanksgiving I feel like it's Christmas


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 26, 2020)

christmas avatar?

no thanks


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 26, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> christmas avatar?
> 
> no thanks


Alright then lameo


----------



## tessa grace (Nov 26, 2020)

we set up our christmas tree on november third to distract from the election. its the earliest we've ever set up, but now im really in a christmas mood.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 26, 2020)

I don’t think I’ll have a Christmassy pfp (though any of my deer pfps could work lol)


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 26, 2020)

Cursed deer with a Christmas hat on it.


----------



## Chris (Nov 26, 2020)

It's still November guys!! 

Also it's 4am and I feel sick so I'm awake.


----------



## tessa grace (Nov 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It's still November guys!!
> 
> Also it's 4am and I feel sick so I'm awake.


Wow, our time zones are very different. It's only 9 pm over here. Also I hope your stomach feels better C:


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 26, 2020)

Prolly just cursed deer for now lol


----------



## Chris (Nov 26, 2020)

thetessagrace said:


> Wow, our time zones are very different. It's only 9 pm over here. Also I hope your stomach feels better C:


Can we swap? My alarm goes off in a couple of hours and I'm exhausted.  I had plans to go for a run at 7:30am but I think I'm cancelling. 

Also, thank you!


----------



## tessa grace (Nov 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Can we swap? My alarm goes off in a couple of hours and I'm exhausted.  I had plans to go for a run at 7:30am but I think I'm cancelling.
> 
> Also, thank you!


I never exercise, haha. Good for you though!


----------



## Chris (Nov 26, 2020)

thetessagrace said:


> I never exercise, haha. Good for you though!


I workout every weekday morning. By the time the work day starts I need a nap.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 26, 2020)

8:15 pm right now!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 26, 2020)

I want to be rid of my emotions please.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I want to be rid of my emotions please.


and i want to be happy but that's not happening


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 26, 2020)

I may hate my emotions but this black rose tho oh my GOD


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I may hate my emotions but this black rose tho oh my GOD


Ma'am that is a wither rose


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 26, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> Ma'am that is a wither rose


*It's hot as hell. It's a hot ass rose for my wife Yumeko*


----------



## Chris (Nov 27, 2020)

I'm a good £250 poorer. Happy excuse to shop day!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 27, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm a good £250 poorer. Happy excuse to shop day!


I don't go out on black friday. I rather not be trampled to death for a cheap tv


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 27, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm a good £250 poorer. Happy excuse to shop day!


_vris what the heck_

	Post automatically merged: Nov 27, 2020



Milky star said:


> *It's hot as hell. It's a hot ass rose for my wife Yumeko*


biiiiii in deniiiiiial


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 27, 2020)

Also I'm just trying to clutch my sister a nintendo switch lite with acnh i'mma wait for cyber monday


----------



## Chris (Nov 27, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> _vris what the heck_



My wallet started haemorrhaging. I tried to staunch the bleeding but it was no use. Pennies flew everywhere.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 27, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> My wallet started haemorrhaging. I tried to staunch the bleeding but it was no use. Pennies flew everywhere.


my wallet is dying from the lack of money. It's cryin because I never feed it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 27, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> My wallet started haemorrhaging. I tried to staunch the bleeding but it was no use. Pennies flew everywhere.


have you tried getting a paycheck to fix it?


----------



## Chris (Nov 27, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> have you tried getting a paycheck to fix it?


It's actually payday. Bless.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 27, 2020)

Don’t think I’m going to get anything IRL. At most I’m going to check out a book store after the huge rush.

I DO like my mushroom tho


----------



## Chris (Nov 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Don’t think I’m going to get anything IRL. At most I’m going to check out a book store after the huge rush.
> 
> I DO like my mushroom tho


What colour are the mushrooms that grow in Evwirt?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 27, 2020)

All the things I like would only come from third party sellers so.


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 27, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> What colour are the mushrooms that grow in Evwirt?


Bruh have u not slept during the whole night

	Post automatically merged: Nov 27, 2020

I forgot to say I did great on my math exam >:3


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 27, 2020)

I love the black rose,, it's the most common flower in Saboria. It represents the lost souls of the animals who died in war for food and freedom. May those creatures rest in peace.


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I love the black rose,, it's the most common flower in Saboria. It represents the lost souls of the animals who died in war for food and freedom. May those creatures rest in peace.


Saboria?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 27, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> What colour are the mushrooms that grow in Evwirt?


It depends on where you look. Most everywhere the color is mostly blue and purple, but if you go to places that are more tree-barren they’re all sorts of colors!

 A lot of the ones where I live also glow, which is convenient since the canopy grows in so thick it’s fairly dim right now.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 27, 2020)

nightxshift said:


> Saboria?


Mhm that's my island. Our motta is "There's no order without chaos anarchy wins all."


----------



## Chris (Nov 27, 2020)

nightxshift said:


> Bruh have u not slept during the whole night
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 27, 2020
> 
> I forgot to say I did great on my math exam >:3


I woke-up at 2:30am feeling sick and never went back to sleep.  

Congrats!


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 27, 2020)

Repeat with me:
I shouldn’t have bought all of these collectibles
I shouldn’t have bought all of these collectibles
I shouldn’t have bought all of these collectibles
I shouldn’t have bought all of these collectibles
I shouldn’t have bought all of these collectibles
I shouldn’t have bought all of these collectibles





	Post automatically merged: Nov 27, 2020

Omg they’re not in order I’m gonna cry


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 27, 2020)

nightxshift said:


> Repeat with me:
> I shouldn’t have bought all of these collectibles
> I shouldn’t have bought all of these collectibles
> I shouldn’t have bought all of these collectibles
> ...


Oh no not in order gib black rose now


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh no not in order gib black rose now


Bought two more of each, tbt is not gonna win on this 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 27, 2020

Oh wait I’m left with 150 bells great


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 27, 2020)

nightxshift said:


> Bought two more of each, tbt is not gonna win on this
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 27, 2020
> 
> Oh wait I’m left with 150 bells great


You just blew your tbt for order love that


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You just blew your tbt for order love that


thanks *cries*

	Post automatically merged: Nov 27, 2020

NOW IM NOT GONNA HAVE ENOUGH FOR CHRISTMAS RESTOCK

	Post automatically merged: Nov 27, 2020

Oh wait there’ll probably be another type of currency

	Post automatically merged: Nov 27, 2020

calm down Andrea


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 27, 2020)

That's one hell of a miracle


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 27, 2020)

I love Christmas I'm so ready for the Christmas collectibles. I will keep a Christmas aesthetic for a long time. All I want right now is red rose and green fragment aaa

	Post automatically merged: Nov 27, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 338643
> That's one hell of a miracle


the hell you readin


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 27, 2020)

I’ve got to go to bed now. Had a good thanksgiving, and I like the new collectibles!

See y’all in the morning!


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I love Christmas I'm so ready for the Christmas collectibles. I will keep a Christmas aesthetic for a long time. All I want right now is red rose and green fragment aaa


Please someone give this child a green fragment


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 27, 2020)

nightxshift said:


> Please someone give this child a green fragment


I would cry if I got one. It's so pretty and reminds me of the christmas lights we used to put up when I was younger


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> the hell you readin


I'm playing A.I. Dungeon and I'm trying to get this one character to share their backstory.


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I would cry if I got one. It's so pretty and reminds me of the christmas lights we used to put up when I was younger


I’ll help you in your search


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 27, 2020)

nightxshift said:


> I’ll help you in your search


Oh my goshies that would be amazing. I just need to sell stuff that's in my inventory so I could get tbt. I'm just too lazy to make a thread.


----------



## Clock (Nov 27, 2020)

I caved in for the 2 collectibles


----------



## Chris (Nov 27, 2020)

nightxshift said:


> NOW IM NOT GONNA HAVE ENOUGH FOR CHRISTMAS RESTOCK


You guys are expecting a Christmas event?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 27, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You guys are expecting a Christmas event?


Don't act like yall ain't gonna do it. We aren't stoopid


----------



## Chris (Nov 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Don't act like yall ain't gonna do it. We aren't stoopid


Pretty sure Boris Johnson is cancelling that.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 27, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Pretty sure Boris Johnson is cancelling that.


Trump look alike can kiss my brown ass smh Christmas is not cancelled


----------



## Chris (Nov 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Trump look alike can kiss my brown ass smh Christmas is not cancelled


My parents have cancelled it for us.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 27, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> My parents have cancelled it for us.


I'm kicking your parents asses then :^ My family cancelled thanksgiving so it was just my family who lived with me to celebrate which is fine but still. I'mma make sure you have a spectacular Christmas. :3


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 27, 2020)

uwu So we're all in mourning for our TBT savings right?


----------



## Seastar (Nov 27, 2020)

I don't have enough bells for either of the new collectibles lol

Also, ehh, Christmas? I'll feel more in the mood when December starts.


----------



## Clock (Nov 27, 2020)

I no longer have a thousand something bells in my abd


----------



## Chris (Nov 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't have enough bells for either of the new collectibles lol
> 
> Also, ehh, Christmas? I'll feel more in the mood when December starts.



Good. Christmas avatars before December 1st get you banned.


----------



## Clock (Nov 27, 2020)

Whats wrong with Christmas avatars before December 1st?


----------



## Seastar (Nov 27, 2020)

I just...
I'm waiting for all the Advent Calendars and things to start lol


----------



## Chris (Nov 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Whats wrong with Christmas avatars before December 1st?


*Everything.*

Someone please confiscate my credit card. Just spent £40 on a jumper I totally didn't need.


----------



## ForestFox (Nov 27, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> *Everything.*
> 
> Someone please confiscate my credit card. Just spent £40 on a jumper I totally didn't need.


I wish I could but then I’d spend the rest of your money


----------



## Chris (Nov 27, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> I wish I could but then I’d spend the rest of your money


Wracked up £300 in the past 24hrs the bank will probably block it soon for suspicious activity.  

Admittedly, I did actually need the new chest of drawers I ordered—_mine is lying in pieces on my bedroom floor after I broke it Wednesday night_—but the rest... not so much.


----------



## ForestFox (Nov 27, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Wracked up £300 in the past 24hrs the bank will probably block it soon for suspicious activity.
> 
> Admittedly, I did actually need the new chest of drawers I ordered—_mine is lying in pieces on my bedroom floor after I broke it Wednesday night_—but the rest... not so much.


Wow what even happened for you to break it? I’m kinda worried now.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Nov 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Whats wrong with Christmas avatars before December 1st?


No Christmas before Sinterklaas! Which is December 5th  Both are very cancelled here though, I'm going to really enjoy the peace and quiet this year


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 27, 2020)

Ugh


----------



## Chris (Nov 27, 2020)

ForestFox said:


> Wow what even happened for you to break it? I’m kinda worried now.


The front of one drawer literally fell off. While fixing it I broke the base. There were already other damages to the unit overall so gave in and bought a new one.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 27, 2020)

Hey, my current pfp can double as a Christmas one!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hey, my current pfp can double as a Christmas one!


Ya know I joined the deer squad too o3o


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 27, 2020)

Wow damn I haven't vent like that in a long ass time.


----------



## Antonio (Nov 27, 2020)

Heyyyyyyy


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 27, 2020)

Hello.


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hello.


hola, how’s your green frag search going? I pmed several ppl but no one wants to sell it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 27, 2020)

nightxshift said:


> hola, how’s your green frag search going? I pmed several ppl but no one wants to sell it


I haven't gotten anything. I'm flat broke too so I couldn't afford it. Plus I can't seem to see the things I have to get tbt o3o


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I haven't gotten anything. I'm flat broke too so I couldn't afford it. Plus I can't seem to see the things I have to get tbt o3o


Oof. I wish I could help but I’m broke too lmao. I’ll finish some pending orders I have and donate some tbt to you :>


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 27, 2020)

nightxshift said:


> Oof. I wish I could help but I’m broke too lmao. I’ll finish some pending orders I have and donate some tbt to you :>


A H you don't have to do that ;;

	Post automatically merged: Nov 27, 2020

Actually there is someone who the green Fragment but I'mma have to offer more than 1.7k hmm


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 27, 2020)

We decided to take a peek at a craft store and I got some fancy faux-mohair yarn lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 27, 2020)

Yarn


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 27, 2020)

Accidentally slept most of the day ;w; Broken body why do u do this


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 27, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Accidentally slept most of the day ;w; Broken body why do u do this


I wish I could sleep for 3 days. A 3 day coma sounds epic


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I wish I could sleep for 3 days. A 3 day coma sounds epic


Sleeping 16 hours a day makes me feel more cat than human  At least the hypersomnia is better than the pain so


----------



## Antonio (Nov 27, 2020)

3 day comas do sound nice


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 27, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Sleeping 16 hours a day makes me feel more cat than human  At least the hypersomnia is better than the pain so


Sounds epic. I'd take a three day coma if it means my ex thinks I'm dead will finally piss off ^^

	Post automatically merged: Nov 27, 2020

Oooooh I'm so close to a green star fragment I have the trade down I just need to clutch 700 tbt


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Sounds epic. I'd take a three day coma if it means my ex thinks I'm dead will finally piss off ^^
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 27, 2020
> 
> Oooooh I'm so close to a green star fragment I have the trade down I just need to clutch 700 tbt


You'll get there!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 27, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> You'll get there!


I feel I will just gotta get this lump of coal sold and these birthstones gone I can't use them so I want to give them new homes 030


----------



## Seastar (Nov 27, 2020)

I feel horrible right now, so this talk about comas...
Hhhhh I want to sleep.


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 27, 2020)

Everyone is welcome to some of my excessive sleepiness uwu


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 27, 2020)

*Coma coma coma @Vrisnem  will you put me in a coma ? 030*


----------



## Chris (Nov 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Coma coma coma @Vrisnem  will you put me in a coma ? 030*


Any preference on a method?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 27, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Any preference on a method?


No. I just be put in a 3 day coma right now please.


----------



## Chris (Nov 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No. I just be put in a 3 day coma right now please.


How about a food coma? I always cook too much.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 27, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> How about a food coma? I always cook too much.


Amazing. I get to go out doing what I love most _*eating *_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 27, 2020)

I’ve gotta stay alert in Evwirt cuz of all the death critters thank you very much


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 27, 2020)

I've gotta brace myself for winter. The animals are getting restless. They know food is scarce in Saboria. They might actually resort to eating other. Or..*me *


----------



## Chris (Nov 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Amazing. I get to go out doing what I love most _*eating *_


I've had good feedback on my cooking so I'll do my best not to disappoint!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 27, 2020)

It’s nearing summer for me, which means good fishing and decent foraging. And lake sharks. Those too


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 27, 2020)

Voluntary comas? Can I join in?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Voluntary comas? Can I join in?


Yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yes


Sweet how long do the comas go for


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Sweet how long do the comas go for


Depends really


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Depends really


Epic, I'm gonna need one that goes 'till next summer.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Sounds epic. I'd take a three day coma if it means my ex thinks I'm dead will finally piss off ^^


Oof this is relatable


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 27, 2020)

I sleep so much I’m practically in a coma all the time, loool.


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 27, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> I sleep so much I’m practically in a coma all the time, loool.


Hypersomnia club yeaaaah!


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 27, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> I sleep so much I’m practically in a coma all the time, loool.


I think we just have bad sleep schedules


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 27, 2020)

Intelligent_zombie said:


> I think we just have bad sleep schedules



Yeah, probably.  XD


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 27, 2020)

Bruh I literally only have 2.48 in my account


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 28, 2020)

Now it’s time for me to sleep. See y’all in the morning!

also...I am in anticipation for a pakige. Sadly I have to wait a while.


----------



## Chris (Nov 28, 2020)

I slept 10pm-7am. I think this classifies me as normal. 

On that note, good morning! ☀
I have a package coming today too.


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 28, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I slept 10pm-7am. I think this classifies me as normal.
> 
> On that note, good morning! ☀
> I have a package coming today too.


Wait you go to bed at 10 PM. I have dinner at 9-10 LOL


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 28, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I slept 10pm-7am. I think this classifies me as normal.
> 
> On that note, good morning! ☀
> I have a package coming today too.


Good morning! Although for me it's the type of morning where I should probably go to sleep soon but can't be bothered to.


----------



## Chris (Nov 28, 2020)

nightxshift said:


> Wait you go to bed at 10 PM. I have dinner at 9-10 LOL


I actually forgot to eat dinner last night. I defrosted food but never got around to cooking it, so I had to throw it out this morning.  



MapleSilver said:


> Good morning! Although for me it's the type of morning where I should probably go to sleep soon but can't be bothered to.


Oh dear. Morning is for waking-up, not going to bed!

Sunrise. ☀


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 28, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I actually forgot to eat dinner last night. I defrosted food but never got around to cooking it, so I had to throw it out this morning.
> 
> 
> Oh dear. Morning is for waking-up, not going to bed!
> ...


Prettttty *w*

	Post automatically merged: Nov 28, 2020

I feel super good today, it's weird, i don't trust it >>


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 28, 2020)

why does my head hurt all the time ;-;


----------



## Antonio (Nov 28, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I actually forgot to eat dinner last night. I defrosted food but never got around to cooking it, so I had to throw it out this morning.


Glad to know I'm not the only one who makes dumb ass mistakes like this. It'll be alright tho, what were you going to cook?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 28, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Sunrise. ☀
> View attachment 338964


I always like a good forest pic!

Sadly Evwirt is so overgrown that you can’t really see the sun rise right now.


----------



## toxapex (Nov 28, 2020)

those with Christmas icons before December must provide photo or video evidence that there is snow on the ground in the vicinity


----------



## Seastar (Nov 28, 2020)

toxapex said:


> those with Christmas icons before December must provide photo or video evidence that there is snow on the ground in the vicinity


I'm lucky if I even get snow in December.


----------



## Chris (Nov 28, 2020)

2-D said:


> Glad to know I'm not the only one who makes dumb ass mistakes like this. It'll be alright tho, what were you going to cook?


Pulled pork. It had already been defrosted a couple of days so had to go. 

Remembered to eat today! Only because someone promised to cook me both steak *and* mac & cheese - two of my favourite things! 


Spoiler: also FINALLY got that haircut.











How is everyone today?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 28, 2020)

toxapex said:


> those with Christmas icons before December must provide photo or video evidence that there is snow on the ground in the vicinity


Evwirt is headed straight for summer so I will not have any snow. I’ll show the lake sharks as soon as they arrive, though!


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 28, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Pulled pork. It had already been defrosted a couple of days so had to go.
> 
> Remembered to eat today! Only because someone promised to cook me both steak *and* mac & cheese - two of my favourite things!
> 
> ...


 Vrisssss 

Also I'm good, slept all afternoon again >>


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 28, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Pulled pork. It had already been defrosted a couple of days so had to go.
> 
> Remembered to eat today! Only because someone promised to cook me both steak *and* mac & cheese - two of my favourite things!
> 
> ...


WOOAOJSHSH it looks amazing!!

I have 4 exams the next week, who was talking about having a coma?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 28, 2020)

toxapex said:


> those with Christmas icons before December must provide photo or video evidence that there is snow on the ground in the vicinity



Too bad, no snow in Texas.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 28, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Too bad, no snow in Texas.


Fun fact; one year we traveled down to Texas to visit family during Christmas season. We left during the wee hours of the morning and it was -11 degree Fahrenheit. When we stop over in Oklahoma for the night after a day of driving (it was a LONG drive from where we live) it was in the 70’s.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Fun fact; one year we traveled down to Texas to visit family during Christmas season. We left during the wee hours of the morning and it was -11 degree Fahrenheit. When we stop over in Oklahoma for the night after a day of driving (it was a LONG drive from where we live) it was in the 70’s.



Yeah, we rarely get snow here even when it’s cold.  We usually just get ice which... just causes problems.  X)


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 28, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Too bad, no snow in Texas.


No snow in the north of Spain either :<


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 28, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Yeah, we rarely get snow here even when it’s cold.  We usually just get ice which... just causes problems.  X)


I’m more afraid of ice storms than blizzards. I got stranded at my campus for a couple hours around this time last year because of a particularly nasty one!


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 28, 2020)

ugh got motion sickness watching my partner playing games ;-; time to lie down


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 28, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> ugh got motion sickness watching my partner playing games ;-; time to lie down


Aww poor bby

	Post automatically merged: Nov 28, 2020

Quick how do I make 200 tbt fast o3o


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Aww poor bby
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 28, 2020
> 
> Quick how do I make 200 tbt fast o3o


Ion know. Sell a popular collectible?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 28, 2020)

Buy my F13 candy o3o


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Buy my F13 candy o3o


Imagine someone else offered 2k for the fragment


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 28, 2020)

Ohh did you find someone selling the green star Milky? ;w;


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 28, 2020)

*Green Fragment aquired Christmas is now amazing*

	Post automatically merged: Nov 28, 2020

Hmmm do I trade my F13 candy for a red Fragment for balance ? owo

	Post automatically merged: Nov 28, 2020

*LET'S GO I GOT A 83 ON MY ENGLISH ESSAY AND I DIDN'T HAVE ANYONE TO HELP ME OR DO IT FOR ME !!! *


----------



## Mick (Nov 28, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> St Andrews Day is November 30th. Everyone decorate your avatars and signatures with the Saltaire in honour of my country.



Like this?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 28, 2020)

Mick said:


> Like this?


A little late but yes


----------



## Mick (Nov 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> A little late but yes



St. Andrews is November 30. I'd say just in time. 

Which means we are officially allowed christmas avatars in two days :O


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 28, 2020)

I’m awful tempted to put up one of those things that are like “don’t get a puppy for Christmas” but with deer villagers cuz I’m hearing a lot of talk about getting Erik just for the Christmas season lol

	Post automatically merged: Nov 28, 2020



Mick said:


> St. Andrews is November 30. I'd say just in time.
> 
> Which means we are officially allowed christmas avatars in two days :O


I’m gonna cheat and use my deer pfps lol


----------



## Mick (Nov 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m awful tempted to put up one of those things that are like “don’t get a puppy for Christmas” but with deer villagers cuz I’m hearing a lot of talk about getting Erik just for the Christmas season lol
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 28, 2020
> 
> ...



Ooh, that works! Not sure what I'll do with mine yet...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 28, 2020)

Mick said:


> St. Andrews is November 30. I'd say just in time.
> 
> Which means we are officially allowed christmas avatars in two days :O


Oooh never mind. Nice avatar. Makes me wanna draw lol


----------



## Mick (Nov 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oooh never mind. Nice avatar. Makes me wanna draw lol



Thanks! It feels weird because it looks so different from the old one but it's too late to switch back 
I also want to draw more but it is very late...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 28, 2020)

I can't decide to do color line art or black line art qwq


----------



## Mick (Nov 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I can't decide to do color line art or black line art qwq



That's a personal preference :O

I usually draw my lines black at first but I can never resist giving them colour later


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 28, 2020)

Mick said:


> That's a personal preference :O
> 
> I usually draw my lines black at first but I can never resist giving them colour later


My paper art has black line art and it looks great there but digitally it looks nasty ! Aaah


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 28, 2020)

I actually use a dark reddish-brown for my lineart (a nod to Kirby’s Dreamland 3 that kinda stuck lol)


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 28, 2020)

I'm just not sure how to go about my art digitally aah


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm just not sure how to go about my art digitally aah


I’d highly suggest getting a stylus-even a cheap one! It definitely makes my digital art better.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’d highly suggest getting a stylus-even a cheap one! It definitely makes my digital art better.


Oh I have two I'm just a noob to digital art


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh I have two I'm just a noob to digital art


Being a noob is the time for experimenting try out different things until you find what you like.


----------



## Mick (Nov 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> My paper art has black line art and it looks great there but digitally it looks nasty ! Aaah



In my limited experience that's usually because black lines on a screen are very, very black. Most of the time I like it better as a very dark shade of gray or blue instead. :O


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 28, 2020)

I found a way to at least make my line art straight so that's a start

	Post automatically merged: Nov 28, 2020



Mick said:


> In my limited experience that's usually because black lines on a screen are very, very black. I usually like it better as a very dark shade of gray or blue instead. :O


Ah ! They are dark I'll try gray or blue yes !


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 28, 2020)

I guess I’m Canadian in this dream (I’m sure Evwirt has a ton of portals from Canada anyways)


----------



## Mick (Nov 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I found a way to at least make my line art straight so that's a start
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 28, 2020
> 
> ...



I really like using rulers and straight line tools as well! Saves a lot of frustration. I use a lot of different tools in my drawings, actually, and I think it really helps to know your options.

I used to depend heavily on the line smoothing tool as well to get my lines looking acceptable, but not as much anymore. 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 28, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 339344I guess I’m Canadian in this dream (I’m sure Evwirt has a ton of portals from Canada anyways)



That's a fantastic comment  I should probably work on mine...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 28, 2020)

Mick said:


> That's a fantastic comment  I should probably work on mine...


The lodge is just about done so I’ll be getting to update my island soonish (as soon as the toy day update comes around so I have a real reason to tt lol)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 28, 2020)

what's y'all's opinion on the name Jack and would it fit me if I were a guy, hypothetically


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what's y'all's opinion on the name Jack and would it fit me if I were a guy, hypothetically


Bruh be a guy name jack take that hypothetically crap out


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Bruh be a guy name jack take that hypothetically crap out


I mean, I'm not sure yet but 
Y'know like _hypothetically_

I like the name because Jack Skellington, Jack from Animal Crossing, Hit the Road Jack by Ray Charles, jack of all trades, jack and ball.
Lot's of Jacks.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I mean, I'm not sure yet but
> Y'know like _hypothetically_
> 
> I like the name because Jack Skellington, Jack from Animal Crossing, Hit the Road Jack by Ray Charles, jack of all trades, jack and ball.
> Lot's of Jacks.


Well hypothetically be Jack


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 28, 2020)

I am now Jack, _hypothetically_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I am now Jack, _hypothetically_


No you're jack


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 29, 2020)

my slogan is now 'the jack that smiles back'
very much not a rip-off of a current slogan


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 29, 2020)

amazing yes


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Green Fragment aquired Christmas is now amazing*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 28, 2020
> 
> ...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 29, 2020)

It is bed o’clock for me. See y’all tomorrow!


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It is bed o’clock for me. See y’all tomorrow!


Good night, or morning lol (6am for me)


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 29, 2020)

nightxshift said:


> View attachment 339359


basically y e s MMMMMMM

	Post automatically merged: Nov 29, 2020

Now if I had something dated between the 15 and 16th of setempter in terms of time I'd put something between the stars uvu


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> basically y e s MMMMMMM
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 29, 2020
> 
> Now if I had something dated between the 15 and 16th of setempter in terms of time I'd put something between the stars uvu


U could do sum like this


----------



## Chris (Nov 29, 2020)

Mick said:


> Like this?
> 
> View attachment 339329


I said that two months ago! I can't believe you remembered. This is everything. I love him.  

Here's a fun Scottish fact for you all: our national animal is the unicorn.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 29, 2020)

Unicorns are aight critters (they don’t chase you down) but that horn is a weapon not a cute accessory


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 29, 2020)

Thank you for Scottish Julian headcanon


----------



## Mick (Nov 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I said that two months ago! I can't believe you remembered. This is everything. I love him.
> 
> Here's a fun Scottish fact for you all: our national animal is the unicorn.



A unicorn would have been way easier to draw. Now I have regrets


----------



## Chris (Nov 29, 2020)

Mick said:


> A unicorn would have been way easier to draw. Now I have regrets


No no no. This is perfect.


----------



## Mick (Nov 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> No no no. This is perfect.



True. This is way more fun. :')

_Scotland the brave intensifies_


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 29, 2020)

IM ALMOST DONE W MY ENTRY FOR THE TURKEY EVENT SJBSBSFSGH


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 29, 2020)

Two days until I can get a deer hood


----------



## Mick (Nov 29, 2020)

nightxshift said:


> IM ALMOST DONE W MY ENTRY FOR THE TURKEY EVENT SJBSBSFSGH



No rush! There's like 14 hours left. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 29, 2020)

Mick said:


> No rush! There's like 14 hours left. Can't wait to see it!


IK BUT I NEED TO STUDY FOR MY 4 EXAMS AHSBBS


----------



## Mick (Nov 29, 2020)

nightxshift said:


> IK BUT I NEED TO STUDY FOR MY 4 EXAMS AHSBBS



Oh no. Yes, time to panic


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 29, 2020)

nightxshift said:


> U could do sum like this
> View attachment 339376View attachment 339377View attachment 339378View attachment 339379View attachment 339380


Oh god that's so beautiful but highly unlikely


----------



## Chris (Nov 29, 2020)

It's snowing. ❄ 
Someone make it stop. It's too cold.


----------



## Seastar (Nov 29, 2020)

It's snowing on my Animal Crossing island, but not in real life. I rarely get snow here.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It's snowing. ❄
> Someone make it stop. It's too cold.


Don't complain about a luxury


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Don't complain about a luxury


Felt that


----------



## Seastar (Nov 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Don't complain about a luxury


Oh dang, that is how I feel lol
But I understand if you normally get lots of snow, it's not that special.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 29, 2020)

Where I’m from IRL it’s almost always too warm for a decent amount of snow on Christmas but afterwards it’s fair game for tons of snow until like April


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 29, 2020)

*CALL ME ElSA IF IT WERE SNOWING RIGHT NOW I'D LET THE STORM RAGE ON THE COLD NEVER BOTHERED ME ANYWAYS *


----------



## Seastar (Nov 29, 2020)

I like snow but-
My room does get freezing and that isn't fun.
It's because the window is broken shhhhh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I like snow but-
> My room does get freezing and that isn't fun.
> It's because the window is broken shhhhh


My room is always cold because for an ungodly reason my dad likes to keep the house cold even in winter


----------



## Chris (Nov 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Don't complain about a luxury


It's most definitely not a luxury here! I live in a very humid area, so we get wet snow rather than the pretty fluffy powdery stuff you see on TV. It freezes over and compacts into ice, or partially melts into slush and then refreezes into more ice. If we get heavy snowfall it can literally lead into weeks of walking and driving on ice - and I live in the middle of nowhere which means no one comes out to grit the roads! It's fairly dangerous. My at-the-time-partner got hit by a car not far from here about 10-12 years ago due to the ice.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It's most definitely not a luxury here! I live in a very humid area, so we get wet snow rather than the pretty fluffy powdery stuff you see on TV. It freezes over and compacts into ice, or partially melts into slush and then refreezes into more ice. If we get heavy snowfall it can literally lead into weeks of walking and driving on ice - and I live in the middle of nowhere which means no one comes out to grit the roads! It's fairly dangerous. My at-the-time-partner got hit by a car not far from here about 10-12 years ago due to the ice.


Alright I take it back you get to complain because that sounds so damn awful. Ew.


----------



## Chris (Nov 29, 2020)

It's also cold. Bundled up in warm clothes (complete with Toy Story socks I swear I'm an adult) with the heating on and still frozen.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 29, 2020)

As I’ve said earlier I’m really afraid of ice storms. My dad is also so nervous about it that he’ll drive me down my commute if we get any substantial amount of snow or ice.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 29, 2020)

Imagine being Vris. Being nearly 30 but yet looks and acts like an adorable 20 year old baby Wait that sounded way less creepy in my head skskdm


----------



## Seastar (Nov 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Imagine being Vris. Being nearly 30 but yet looks and acts like an adorable 20 year old baby Wait that sounded way less creepy in my head skskdm


I think I'm a worse example of an adult.


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Imagine being Vris. Being nearly 30 but yet looks and acts like an adorable 20 year old baby Wait that sounded way less creepy in my head skskdm


I snorted.
(My partner calls me a baby ;-; In a nice way but >> Watching magical girl anime and taking afternoon naps while he works doesn't help my case)


----------



## Seastar (Nov 29, 2020)

....I still live like a child.
I-


----------



## Chris (Nov 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> As I’ve said earlier I’m really afraid of ice storms. My dad is also so nervous about it that he’ll drive me down my commute if we get any substantial amount of snow or ice.


That's good of him to do! Ice is no joke. 



Milky star said:


> Imagine being Vris. Being nearly 30 but yet looks and acts like an adorable 20 year old baby Wait that sounded way less creepy in my head skskdm


But but but-  


Breaking my own rules. Just lit a new Christmas candle. It felt appropriate.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 29, 2020)

*haha imagine being a baby adult. It's okay I'll be your mother kids though...I too am an adult child *


----------



## Seastar (Nov 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *haha imagine being a baby adult. It's okay I'll be your mother kids though...I too am an adult child *


I'm older than you.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm older than you.


Ssssh dear that's a small detail that can be overlooked


----------



## Chris (Nov 29, 2020)

I was going to buy Frozen 2. Thanks to this thread I'm now second-guessing that idea.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Breaking my own rules. Just lit a new Christmas candle. It felt appropriate.


I put an evergreen wax melt in my warmer weeks ago lol

	Post automatically merged: Nov 29, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> I was going to buy Frozen 2. Thanks to this thread I'm now second-guessing that idea.


I know a lot of people pan that movie but in my honest opinion I prefer it over the first Frozen. Into the Unknown blows Let it Go out of the water!


----------



## Seastar (Nov 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I was going to buy Frozen 2. Thanks to this thread I'm now second-guessing that idea.


*flashbacks to when Frozen was new and I saw it all over this forum*
If you want to watch it, then buy it. Don't let anyone judge you.


----------



## Chris (Nov 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I put an evergreen wax melt in my warmer weeks ago lol
> I know a lot of people pan that movie but in my honest opinion I prefer it over the first Frozen. Into the Unknown blows Let it Go out of the water!


Ooo that sounds so nice! 

I saw it in cinema. I'm pretty sure my friend and I were the only people there without children.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I was going to buy Frozen 2. Thanks to this thread I'm now second-guessing that idea.


You're welcome  *VRIS DO YOU WANNA BUILD SNOWMAN ?*


----------



## Seastar (Nov 29, 2020)

I swear I remember some mods here with Frozen avatars and signatures back when the movie was new...


----------



## Chris (Nov 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You're welcome  *VRIS DO YOU WANNA BUILD SNOWMAN ?*


This reminds me that I also have Olaf socks somewhere. 



Seastar said:


> I swear I remember some mods here with Frozen avatars and signatures back when the movie was new...


I was one of them.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> This reminds me that I also have Olaf socks somewhere.


That's great but you didn't answer my question Mod-kun


----------



## Chris (Nov 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> That's great but you didn't answer my question Mod-kun


Snow is cold and I have poor circulation. I'll stay inside with a hot mug of tea and watch you lot build a snowman instead.


----------



## Seastar (Nov 29, 2020)

I don't get enough snow to build a snowman...


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 29, 2020)

I FINISHED IT


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Snow is cold and I have poor circulation. I'll stay inside with a hot mug of tea and watch you lot build a snowman instead.


:0 You'll be like my second dad watching me from the far while I have fun for the sake of your health...well actually no my dad likes the cold it's my mom is the one who can't go outside


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 29, 2020)

I’ve built a couple snowmen years ago. Now I’m a bit of a wuss and stay inside and admire the near-pristine snow lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 29, 2020)

nightxshift said:


> I FINISHED IT
> View attachment 339443


This is why I have given up on my entry. *EVERYONE CAN DRAW BETTER THAN ME AAAH*


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> This is why I have given up on my entry. *EVERYONE CAN DRAW BETTER THAN ME AAAH*


Don’t say that!! The worst thing an artist can do is compare themselves to other artists ~3~


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 29, 2020)

nightxshift said:


> Don’t say that!! The worst thing an artist can do is compare themselves to other artists ~3~


Everyone keeps saying not to compare my art to others but it's always a habit of mine qwq


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Everyone keeps saying not to compare my art to others but it's always a habit of mine qwq




This graph helps me with confidence in my art. I always feel like my art is horrible but I know that I’m just comparing myself to those who have a lot more skill.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 339465This graph helps me with confidence in my art. I always feel like my art is horrible but I know that I’m just comparing myself to those who have a lot more skill.


I'm actually going to save this oh my gosh thanks


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Everyone keeps saying not to compare my art to others but it's always a habit of mine qwq


Yea it happens shdgsbj


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 29, 2020)

Art and fear is a really helpful book too and not v long (u just have to cope with a few rants about art school being unhelpful)


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 29, 2020)

I had an idea for the Turkey Day event, but it seems kind of stupid looking back on it now.  Plus I don’t have the ingredients for it anyway (and I can’t draw)... oh well.


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 29, 2020)

I been too sleepy for turkey day draw and I already have like 3 pending commissions and trades to finish so ;w;

	Post automatically merged: Nov 29, 2020

I wish I didn’t need to sleep so much


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 29, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I been too sleepy for turkey day draw and I already have like 3 pending commissions and trades to finish so ;w;
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 29, 2020
> 
> I wish I didn’t need to sleep so much


I also have tons of commissions pending from like a month now. I’m a disaster but I needed to give that new collectible a try.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 29, 2020)

I have an idea for my art for the turkey thing but it won't make sense if you haven't been the ep where spongebob makes a sweater out of tears


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I have an idea for my art for the turkey thing but it won't make sense if you haven't been the ep where spongebob makes a sweater out of tears


How do y’all remember those scenes lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 29, 2020)

nightxshift said:


> How do y’all remember those scenes lol


It was an iconic scene I'll have you know


----------



## Chris (Nov 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I have an idea for my art for the turkey thing but it won't make sense if you haven't been the ep where spongebob makes a sweater out of tears


This is why it says to include a line or two of text alongside your submission - so you can explain things that might not seem obvious.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> This is why it says to include a line or two of text alongside your submission - so you can explain things that might not seem obvious.


Oooh yeah


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 29, 2020)

ワアアアアァ〜 I'm so sleeeeepy


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 29, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> ワアアアアァ〜 I'm so sleeeeepy


drink coffEeeEEEee


----------



## Chris (Nov 29, 2020)

I heard talk of caffeine. Hello.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 29, 2020)

I drink iced coffee year round lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## ReeBear (Nov 29, 2020)

I feel needy but partner is busy


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 29, 2020)

I drink coffee when I’m tired/need to study but the only thing that keeps me awake is the thought of knowing I drank coffee.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 29, 2020



ReeBear said:


> I feel needy but partner is busy


Throw something at them👁-👁


----------



## Chris (Nov 29, 2020)

nightxshift said:


> I drink coffee when I’m tired/need to study but the only thing that keeps me awake is the thought of knowing I drank coffee.



I've a medical condition COVID is preventing me receiving injections for so caffeine is my replacement drug. It keeps me going so I drink an unhealthy amount of it.


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 29, 2020)

nightxshift said:


> Throw something at them👁-👁


I tried growling and biting but I don't think it helped


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I've a medical condition COVID is preventing me receiving injections for so caffeine is my replacement drug. It keeps me going so I drink an unhealthy amount of it.


Be careful or you’ll end up like this


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 29, 2020)

Is 2-D still an obama prism


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 29, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I tried growling and biting but I don't think it helped


mmmm, turn the wifi off >:3

	Post automatically merged: Nov 29, 2020



Ametsa Izarra said:


> Is 2-D still an obama prism


it looks like so


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 29, 2020)

Good afternoon! I can’t figure out what my bunny bokugo singed his whiskers on. He stuck his face into something or gnawed on something. I tripped and fell over the gate we put up to keep him contained in the middle of the night and bruised my butt lol.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 29, 2020)

OwO


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 29, 2020)

Intelligent_zombie said:


> Good afternoon! I can’t figure out what my bunny bokugo singed his whiskers on. He stuck his face into something or gnawed on something. I tripped and fell over the gate we put up to keep him contained in the middle of the night and bruised my butt lol.
> View attachment 339520


I hope he (and you-that sounds like it smarts) are alright!


----------



## tessa grace (Nov 29, 2020)

I just updated my signature, what do you guys think?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 29, 2020)

I can't see it


----------



## tessa grace (Nov 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I can't see it


oh, its probably being weird. well its not that cool anyway. also milky star your art is amazing!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 29, 2020)

thetessagrace said:


> oh, its probably being weird. well its not that cool anyway. also milky star your art is amazing!


o3o you haven't seen my art


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 29, 2020)

Kurbothy sent this
Said to post it
He'd give me something or whatever idk


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 29, 2020)

Oh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Kurbothy sent this
> Said to post it
> He'd give me something or whatever idk


Is he-

Is he shooting Reddit?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 29, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> Is he-
> 
> Is he shooting Reddit?


Himself 
On Twitter


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Himself
> On Twitter


why does he have a gun


----------



## Clock (Nov 29, 2020)

That's the typical Xbox panda


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Himself
> On Twitter


tell kurb I said hi 

screenshot this maybe?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 29, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> tell kurb I said hi
> 
> screenshot this maybe?


aight



Ametsa Izarra said:


> why does he have a gun


good ol america


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> aight
> 
> 
> good ol america


understandable


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 30, 2020)

thetessagrace said:


> I just updated my signature, what do you guys think?


It says it has been removed

	Post automatically merged: Nov 30, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Kurbothy sent this
> Said to post it
> He'd give me something or whatever idk


a gUn


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 30, 2020)

I’ve got to go to bed now. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 30, 2020)

Am I seeing eGGs?


----------



## Seastar (Nov 30, 2020)

nightxshift said:


> Am I seeing eGGs?
> View attachment 339611


Those are from Halloween
I mean... Halloweaster.


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Those are from Halloween
> I mean... Halloweaster.


Ik but I thought they were removed already o.o


----------



## Chris (Nov 30, 2020)

Why am I awake at 5am. More sleep or coffee.


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Why am I awake at 5am. More sleep or coffee.


Bro u need to sLeeP


----------



## Chris (Nov 30, 2020)

nightxshift said:


> Bro u need to sLeeP


I believe you're an hour ahead of me, right? Why're you awake?


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I believe you're an hour ahead of me, right? Why're you awake?


-3- I wanted to check TBT ahshsh, I need to wake up in 15 mins for school anyways


----------



## Chris (Nov 30, 2020)

nightxshift said:


> -3- I wanted to check TBT ahshsh, I need to wake up in 15 mins for school anyways


Do you need to physically attend school or is it online? 

My alarm is set for 7am with the intention of going for a run at 7:30am. It's cold and wet outside, joy.


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Do you need to physically attend school or is it online?
> 
> My alarm is set for 7am with the intention of going for a run at 7:30am. It's cold and wet outside, joy.


We were supposed to have semi online classes but my school is half private half public so they made reforms and now we have to go everyday :^

So I have to wake up at 7AM (7:30AM) lol. Then go to school from 8AM - 13:25PM


----------



## Chris (Nov 30, 2020)

nightxshift said:


> We were supposed to have semi online classes but my school is half private half public so they made reforms and now we have to go everyday :^
> 
> So I have to wake up at 7AM (7:30AM) lol. Then go to school from 8AM - 13:25PM


That is lame.  

I ended up falling back to sleep until 10am, oops.  Thankfully not needed for anything until noon today.


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 30, 2020)

gonna get things done todaaaay >: (


----------



## Chris (Nov 30, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> gonna get things done todaaaay >: (


Go and conquer all of the things.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 30, 2020)

My dad’s started the Christmas music now. I know some of y’all’s say we’re too early but I like it lol


----------



## Seastar (Nov 30, 2020)

I'm planning to stay up late so I can see all the Advent Calendars and things start lol


----------



## Chris (Nov 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> My dad’s started the Christmas music now. I know some of y’all’s say we’re too early but I like it lol


Please ask your Dad to make an account on here so I can promptly ban it. Thanks.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Please ask your Dad to make an account on here so I can promptly ban it. Thanks.


Hey, we’re just starting up the season 15 hours early!


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 30, 2020)

I’m not even gonna put up the tree


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 30, 2020)

Good morning


----------



## Seastar (Nov 30, 2020)

My family never puts up the tree before my birthday lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 30, 2020)

Welcome to day 69 of my ex harassing me. He's texted me several times and emailed me. Bruh.


----------



## Chris (Nov 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Welcome to day 69 of my ex harassing me. He's texted me several times and emailed me. Bruh.


Block his number and put him on your spam list.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Block his number and put him on your spam list.


I did that. That's the proproblem. _*I block him on everything. He always comes back*_


----------



## Chris (Nov 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I did that. That's the proproblem. _*I block him on everything. He always comes back*_


Continue blocking. Eventually he'll run out of ways to get around it.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Continue blocking. Eventually he'll run out of ways to get around it.


Alright I'll do that

	Post automatically merged: Nov 30, 2020

When I said I wanted a yandere boyfriend this isn't what I meant. Take this broken piece of trash back


----------



## Antonio (Nov 30, 2020)

I can't seem to find the villager picture i posted here


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 30, 2020)

In the end I never did get to finish my darn Turkey day entry because school and well my ex messed up my life so


----------



## Antonio (Nov 30, 2020)

i was gonna photoshop some terrible meme with goldie t-posing on a plastic table with mtn dew bottles and a clip art turkey with the caption in Microsoft word 2005 wordart saying, the center of my own pain

but i never got to do it cuz of time and i assume we had to draw our entries ;c

	Post automatically merged: Nov 30, 2020

i mean i gather my resources but never fully photoshopped it ;c


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Alright I'll do that
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 30, 2020
> 
> When I said I wanted a yandere boyfriend this isn't what I meant. Take this broken piece of trash back


why are you running is this not what you had in mind


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 30, 2020)

I wanna do nothing but watch Cardcaptor Sakura, send help


----------



## Antonio (Nov 30, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I wanna do nothing but watch Cardcaptor Sakura, send help


relax my child, u deserve it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 30, 2020)

meanwhile duolingo has kidnapped my family because i didn't do my daily japanese lesson


----------



## Antonio (Nov 30, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> meanwhile duolingo has kidnapped my family because i didn't do my daily japanese lesson


he makes good on his promises


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 30, 2020)

2-D said:


> he makes good on his promises


who said I wanted my family?

free hitman


----------



## Antonio (Nov 30, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> who said I wanted my family?
> 
> free hitman


duolingo knows, that's why they are giving back ur parents.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 30, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> why are you running is this not what you had in mind


Literally no. It seemed so cute in anime but this **** is not okay


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 30, 2020)

2-D said:


> duolingo knows, that's why they are giving back ur parents.


**** its japanese time 

Ohayou


----------



## Chris (Nov 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Literally no. It seemed so cute in anime but this **** is not okay


What is portrayed in media is often unhealthy in real life. Many shows even make a point of acknowledging that they portray unhealthy relationships. To use both western and eastern examples: _How I Met Your Mother _and _Ouran High School Host Club_ both have episodes where they essentially point out, "yes, we know we portray relationships in a strange and unhealthy way."


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> What is portrayed in media is often unhealthy in real life. Many shows even make a point of acknowledging that they portray unhealthy relationships. To use both western and eastern examples: _How I Met Your Mother _and _Ouran High School Host Club_ both have episodes where they essentially point out, "yes, we know we portray relationships in a strange and unhealthy way."


Oh no now I want to watch Ouran


----------



## Chris (Nov 30, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Oh no now I want to watch Ouran


Do it! I've rewatched it annually for 10+ years.


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Do it! I've rewatched it annually for 10+ years.


i made my partner a badge saying kiss kiss fall in love and he never wears it >: [


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> What is portrayed in media is often unhealthy in real life. Many shows even make a point of acknowledging that they portray unhealthy relationships. To use both western and eastern examples: _How I Met Your Mother _and _Ouran High School Host Club_ both have episodes where they essentially point out, "yes, we know we portray relationships in a strange and unhealthy way."


I must have missed that ep of Ouran Highschool Host Club. I don't remember them mentioning that but I still see your point. Yandere anime boys are cute n all and my oc is cute n all but if Sean went any further I'd have him arrested. Luckily he's all talk and no bite and I have all his information so I could theoretically destroy his life. Also I have many online friends on many platforms so I have many connections and my friends irl are also not wimps either. Basically you mess with me you mess with an army. I have a friend that could get him arrested for harassment :>


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 30, 2020)

I can already  tell I’m going to look like a blow dried, unsheared sheep for winter

	Post automatically merged: Nov 30, 2020

Also it’s flurrying where I’m at IRL


----------



## Chris (Nov 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I must have missed that ep of Ouran Highschool Host Club. I don't remember them mentioning that but I still see your point. Yandere anime boys are cute n all and my oc is cute n all but if Sean went any further I'd have him arrested. Luckily he's all talk and no bite and I have all his information so I could theoretically destroy his life. Also I have many online friends on many platforms so I have many connections and my friends irl are also not wimps either. Basically you mess with me you mess with an army. I have a friend that could get him arrested for harassment :>


I thought this was about a different guy. You and Sean broke-up?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I thought this was about a different guy. You and Sean broke-up?


Hehe did I forget to mention that?  Yeah I dumped his stank behind !  I moved on rather quickly since I liked a new guy


----------



## Chris (Nov 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hehe did I forget to mention that?  Yeah I dumped his stank behind !  I moved on rather quickly since I liked a new guy


Glad to hear it. He was not a good guy.


----------



## Antonio (Nov 30, 2020)

I'm not sure how to fit into this conversation so let's talk about something else like what's y'alls plan for Christmas?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 30, 2020)

2-D said:


> I'm not sure how to fit into this conversation so let's talk about something else like what's y'alls plan for Christmas?


I don't celebrate Christmas.


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 30, 2020)

.


Milky star said:


> I don't celebrate Christmas.


wha

	Post automatically merged: Nov 30, 2020

One question. Am I allowed to sell art for robux- (pls don’t bully me)


----------



## Chris (Nov 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I don't celebrate Christmas.


Also not celebrating.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 30, 2020)

2-D said:


> I'm not sure how to fit into this conversation so let's talk about something else like what's y'alls plan for Christmas?


I think we're gonna see a bunch of relatives, which tbh I'm not stoked about because it's breaking many pandemic guidelines also I feel like a hypocrite for getting angry at other people who break pandemic guidelines when I'm getting dragged out and about every weekend lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 30, 2020)

2-D said:


> I'm not sure how to fit into this conversation so let's talk about something else like what's y'alls plan for Christmas?


We’re hoping to see a couple light displays over the coming weeks since that’s one of the more quarantine-friendly activities. We’ve also drawn for secret Santa and I got one of my older siblings


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 30, 2020)

2-D said:


> I'm not sure how to fit into this conversation so let's talk about something else like what's y'alls plan for Christmas?


 I’ll celebrate it only w my parents.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 30, 2020)

nightxshift said:


> .
> 
> wha
> 
> ...


I will bully because I love you. Yes. And I don't partake in Pagan holidays

	Post automatically merged: Nov 30, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> Also not celebrating.


Oh look I'm not the only one. I just like the aesthetic of Christmas. Celebrating it is kinda stale


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I will bully because I love you. Yes. And I don't partake in Pagan holidays


Pls I just wanna have an emo avatar


----------



## Seastar (Nov 30, 2020)

2-D said:


> I'm not sure how to fit into this conversation so let's talk about something else like what's y'alls plan for Christmas?


I will spend the whole month doing Advent Calendars in online games.
I will probably (If the pandemic didn't cancel it) go see a drive through Christmas lights show on my birthday. We do that every year.
And uhhhh
My family will get presents for each other.
That's about it.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 30, 2020)

nightxshift said:


> Pls I just wanna have an emo avatar


XC roblox for bbies


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 30, 2020)

Vris did u make the swear disappear


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 30, 2020)

Omg was I not allowed to swear

	Post automatically merged: Nov 30, 2020

Bro I thought I was banned for a second


----------



## Antonio (Nov 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Also not celebrating.


Gasp, why not?


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> XC roblox for bbies


better


----------



## saucySheep (Nov 30, 2020)

someone pls kil me, im slowly deteroriating, end tis, diufnwijfeowijfpwrgunh8bytiundsdo


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 30, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Vris did u make the swear disappear


Darn did we abuse the swear system ? ;3;


----------



## saucySheep (Nov 30, 2020)

WHY THE ACTUAL (cuss word) DO I HAVE TO DO MATH I FRIKIN HATE IT WITH  A BURNING PASSION IT'S SO DAMN USELESS INM GONNA BURST A BLOOD VESSEL

IM GONNA BE A FRIKIN DANCE TEACHER WHEN IM OLDER
AM I GONNA NEED TO KNOW HOW TO REDUCE EQUATIONS IN FRACTIONS TO DO A PIRROUETTE


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 30, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> WHY THE ACTUAL (cuss word) DO I HAVE TO DO MATH I FRIKIN HATE IT WITH  A BURNING PASSION IT'S SO DAMN USELESS INM GONNA BURST A BLOOD VESSEL
> 
> IM GONNA BE A FRIKIN DANCE TEACHER WHEN IM OLDER
> AM I GONNA NEED TO KNOW HOW TO REDUCE EQUATIONS IN FRACTIONS TO DO A PIRROUETTE


You're a a child try going to college. You can then proceed to end it all


----------



## saucySheep (Nov 30, 2020)

Yeah it's just Algebra but
im gonna
die
fnusienf
dsnso
 iniourhw9gji02wj04t2kt04jio2jv
someone pls terminate living

	Post automatically merged: Nov 30, 2020



Milky star said:


> You're a a child try going to college. You can then proceed to end it all


IM PROBABLY NOT GOING TO COLLAGE 
and yes ik im a child ;-; 
im just
so pissed right now


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 30, 2020)

*I just want my ex to (cuss words) off oh my g o D*


----------



## Seastar (Nov 30, 2020)

Oh, I hated math a lot.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh, I hated math a lot.


I failed three math classes. Two of them were the same class


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh, I hated math a lot.


I love maths no : (


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 30, 2020)

I’m a science major, which means that I’m forced to take a metric ton of math.

just because I CAN do the work doesn’t mean I LIKE to do the work...


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Darn did we abuse the swear system ? ;3;


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 30, 2020)

nightxshift said:


> View attachment 339705


Darn  wait so *** is off the table and d-


----------



## Chris (Nov 30, 2020)

2-D said:


> Gasp, why not?


My family cancelled it.




ReeBear said:


> Vris did u make the swear disappear


I was pre-occupied with cooking and devouring spaghetti and meatballs. 
Then loading the dishwasher. Far less fun.

But for future reference: please do not post images containing uncensored curse words, thank you!


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Darn  wait so *** is off the table and d-


What is that supposed to mean 0.o

	Post automatically merged: Nov 30, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> My family cancelled it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noted


----------



## saucySheep (Nov 30, 2020)

hdjgiusajrogw
just scored a 57% on my math lesson  yay at least it's done
wonder what i'll get for the next lesson


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 30, 2020)

watching Hercules and Disney depictions of classical gods is hilariously out of character even by Disney standards.


----------



## Chris (Nov 30, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> watching Hercules and Disney depictions of classical gods is hilariously out of character even by Disney standards.


Things like this are why Disney movies are even better from an adult perspective than a child's one.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 30, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> watching Hercules and Disney depictions of classical gods is hilariously out of character even by Disney standards.


To be honest if the Greek gods WERE in character Hercules wouldn’t be kid-friendly


----------



## Seastar (Nov 30, 2020)

Uh-
I have snow. Woah!


----------



## Mick (Nov 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh-
> I have snow. Woah!



It's been snowing in my game for a few days! I love it so much  I'm sure I'll get tired of it soon but it's fantastic for now


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 30, 2020)

The fact that I haven’t played ac in almost a year


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 30, 2020)

Mick said:


> It's been snowing in my game for a few days! I love it so much  I'm sure I'll get tired of it soon but it's fantastic for now


I’ve tt’d to spring

	Post automatically merged: Nov 30, 2020



saucySheep said:


> hdjgiusajrogw
> just scored a 57% on my math lesson  yay at least it's done
> wonder what i'll get for the next lesson


I can relate. I got roasted in my foreign language class today


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 30, 2020)

Yea odds are high that Evwirt gets a bigtime remodel


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *I just want my ex to (cuss words) off oh my g o D*


Can also relate to toxic ex that won’t go away. Hang in there


----------



## Mick (Nov 30, 2020)

Intelligent_zombie said:


> I’ve tt’d to spring
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 30, 2020
> 
> ...



Really? Not a fan of winter, then?

I have been putting off on TTing until I get the days played achievement. Feel like it'll be fair game after that.



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea odds are high that Evwirt gets a bigtime remodel



Ooh, new ideas?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 30, 2020)

Mick said:


> Ooh, new ideas?


Yes, along with the fact that I don’t like my peninsula and secret beach placement in hindsight


----------



## Mick (Nov 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yes, along with the fact that I don’t like my peninsula and secret beach placement in hindsight



Oh wow I didn't expect a full reset when you said "remodel" :O


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 30, 2020)

Mick said:


> Oh wow I didn't expect a full reset when you said "remodel" :O


It was something I thought always would be inevitable. IDK though; I’ll let it simmer on my mind for a couple weeks instead of doing it immediately.


----------



## Mick (Nov 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It was something I thought always would be inevitable. IDK though; I’ll let it simmer on my mind for a couple weeks instead of doing it immediately.



Definitely don't do it right away. Then again, I don't know how much you have to lose? Well, a lot of villagers and all, but apart from that. Probably not an entire museum & filled up achievement list unless you've been playing more than I've realised


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 30, 2020)

Mick said:


> Definitely don't do it right away. Then again, I don't know how much you have to lose? Well, a lot of villagers and all, but apart from that. Probably not an entire museum & filled up achievement list unless you've been playing more than I've realised


Well, it’ll still be an all-deer island so I doubt regaining them will be as bad as if I had a wide variety of villagers, and I have Arctin to store my valuables.

it’s just that a lot of what encouraged me to pick the map is either gone or I’ve changed my mind on me liking it.

On a better note, I’ve gotten notified that my package has been shipped out to me!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 30, 2020

Nice Christmas pfp, by the way! I JUST realized that it would be the time to start that from where you live.

It’s still 8 hours away from where we live but my family always starts the day after thanksgiving lol


----------



## Mick (Nov 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Well, it’ll still be an all-deer island so I doubt regaining them will be as bad as if I had a wide variety of villagers, and I have Arctin to store my valuables.
> 
> it’s just that a lot of what encouraged me to pick the map is either gone or I’ve changed my mind on me liking it.
> 
> ...



Aren't you afraid of the same thing happening on your new island? I've had moments like that (mostly over my airport and secret beach spot) but in the end I was able to make my secret beach work & I just kinda deal with the airport for now... I feel like I'm way too attached to ever hit delete on my island haha

And thank you! I spent quite a while trying to get this to look right. 
12 minutes until December here, yes! Actually going to bed soon. Thought I'd get it out of the way.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 30, 2020)

Mick said:


> Aren't you afraid of the same thing happening on your new island? I've had moments like that (mostly over my airport and secret beach spot) but in the end I was able to make my secret beach work & I just kinda deal with the airport for now... I feel like I'm way too attached to ever hit delete on my island haha
> 
> And thank you! I spent quite a while trying to get this to look right.
> 12 minutes until December here, yes! Actually going to bed soon. Thought I'd get it out of the way.


I’ll probably end up just remodeling what I have anyways. Also, that deer hood hype will definitely keep me from doing anything drastic the next few weeks lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 30, 2020)

hello every1


----------



## Mick (Nov 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ll probably end up just remodeling what I have anyways. Also, that deer hood hype will definitely keep me from doing anything drastic the next few weeks lol



I'm sure you can make it work. And I'm quite excited for some of the toys myself.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 30, 2020)

Mick said:


> I'm sure you can make it work. And I'm quite excited for some of the toys myself.


I need the kids tent and dino toys, that’s for certain!


----------



## Mick (Nov 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I need the kids tent and dino toys, that’s for certain!



Oh my god yes, the dinosaurs  I want them everywhere.


----------



## tessa grace (Nov 30, 2020)

Mick said:


> Oh my god yes, the dinosaurs  I want them everywhere.


I want the kid's tent so badly! I think it would go so nice with my town and I can't wait until december (its still nov 30 where i am)


----------



## Seastar (Nov 30, 2020)

Mick said:


> It's been snowing in my game for a few days! I love it so much  I'm sure I'll get tired of it soon but it's fantastic for now


Oh, I meant real snow, which doesn't happen that much here.


----------



## Clock (Nov 30, 2020)

Now i need to check nh, they added stuff in Nooks Cranny
I need to know what toys are on sale there


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Now i need to check nh, they added stuff in Nooks Cranny
> I need to know what toys are on sale there


Be sure to check Able’s, too!


----------



## Antonio (Nov 30, 2020)

I just got my grades. I earned 3 A's, a C, and a D. I passed all my classes and my GPA went up by 0.2 points


----------



## Mick (Nov 30, 2020)

thetessagrace said:


> I want the kid's tent so badly! I think it would go so nice with my town and I can't wait until december (its still nov 30 where i am)



It's technically December here but Nooks will be closed until I wake up  I also can't wait. There are a few items in there that Is love to have...



Seastar said:


> Oh, I meant real snow, which doesn't happen that much here.



Even more exciting!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 30, 2020)

Mick said:


> It's technically December here but Nooks will be closed until I wake up  I also can't wait. There are a few items in there that Is love to have...


I’m being a cheat and TTing to the morning (and beyond) once midnight rolls around


----------



## Mick (Nov 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m being a cheat and TTing to the morning (and beyond) once midnight rolls around



Good thing we have a report button on posts. The authorities have been notified.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 30, 2020)

Mick said:


> Good thing we have a report button on posts. The authorities have been notified.


I mean, I understand the police cars but the fire truck? As far as I know using time anomalies doesn’t cause any fires


----------



## tessa grace (Nov 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I mean, I understand the police cars but the fire truck? As far as I know using time anomalies doesn’t cause any fires


It causes the fiery rage of other people when they see that you TT

jk jk im a hypocrite i totally  TT'd at the beginning of my town to unlock stuff but thats all


----------



## Mick (Nov 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I mean, I understand the police cars but the fire truck? As far as I know using time anomalies doesn’t cause any fires



Can never be too sure. The timeline must be protected.


----------



## Antonio (Nov 30, 2020)

Mick said:


> Good thing we have a report button on posts. The authorities have been notified.


Little did you know that your report will lead to a standoff causing 3 ppl to dead


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 30, 2020)

2-D said:


> Little did you know that there will be a standoff leaving 3 ppl dead


Oh no did they go after the murder deer? That’s no good


----------



## Antonio (Nov 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh no did they go after the murder deer? That’s no good


Who said it wasn't the cops who died?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 30, 2020)

2-D said:


> Who said it wasn't the cops who died?


That’s no good either cuz murder deer already have a bad rap


----------



## Mick (Nov 30, 2020)

2-D said:


> Little did you know that your report will lead to a standoff causing 3 ppl to dead



If that is the offering that the timeline requires then it is going to be a sacrifice that we are willing to make. 

I need to go sleep, like, right now. Laters


----------



## Antonio (Nov 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That’s no good either cuz murder deer already have a bad rap


no, a bad rap is what nick cannon pulled out of his ass

what you mean is bad rep


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 30, 2020)

2-D said:


> what you mean is bad rep


Either way murder deer don’t need another incident at the moment lol


----------



## Chris (Dec 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m being a cheat and TTing to the morning (and beyond) once midnight rolls around





Mick said:


> Good thing we have a report button on posts. The authorities have been notified.


@Your Local Wild Child you're in trouble.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> @Your Local Wild Child you're in trouble.


It’s for a good cause though: I won’t be mistaken for a sheep anymore!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Dec 1, 2020)

can duolingo kidnap my family already i did all my daily lessons


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 1, 2020)

Of course I get the gaudy circus tent design...thank goodness I can trade


----------



## Chris (Dec 1, 2020)

Nooks isn't open for me yet. Would've been a nice distraction to play. I can't sleep.

Because I'm a totally mature adult, I'm watching some kids cartoon and disappointed that the elves in it have completely butchered the Scottish accent. How am I supposed to take this seriously now?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 1, 2020)

No luck on the deer hood front yet, so I’m calling it a night. I will be checking in the morning, though. See y’all then!


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Nooks isn't open for me yet. Would've been a nice distraction to play. I can't sleep.
> 
> Because I'm a totally mature adult, I'm watching some kids cartoon and disappointed that the elves in it have completely butchered the Scottish accent. How am I supposed to take this seriously now?


Hmmmmm. Are you watching Hilda?


----------



## Chris (Dec 1, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Hmmmmm. Are you watching Hilda?


Not familiar with that one! I was watching the The Dragon Prince.


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Not familiar with that one! I was watching the The Dragon Prince.


Ohh owo


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Dec 1, 2020)

oh boy 1:30 am

time to make a custom design and count lots of pixels surely i will be able to see tomorrow

	Post automatically merged: Dec 1, 2020

oh boy 1:30 am

time to make a custom design and count lots of pixels surely i will be able to see tomorrow


----------



## Mick (Dec 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Of course I get the gaudy circus tent design...thank goodness I can trade



Mine is selling the black one today if you're interested!

Also, Blathers is very pleased with me today:










Now I just need to wait for the ground to be covered in snow to catch a dung beetle...


----------



## Chris (Dec 1, 2020)

I am so disappointed the faux-hair sweater only comes in two colours. Also I've the ocean pop-up book in Nook's Cranny.



Spoiler: Book


----------



## Mick (Dec 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I am so disappointed the faux-hair sweater only comes in two colours. Also I've the ocean pop-up book in Nook's Cranny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll take your entire stock


----------



## Chris (Dec 1, 2020)

Mick said:


> I'll take your entire stock


Check your mail little wild child.


----------



## Mick (Dec 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Check your mail little wild child.



It's fantastic and I love it!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I am so disappointed the faux-hair sweater only comes in two colours. Also I've the ocean pop-up book in Nook's Cranny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got the shark one too! It’s very befitting that they want me to learn about lake sharks


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 1, 2020)

Also, I’m ecstatic that they let us save screenshots without social media now!


goodbye having to position my switch to avoid glare!


----------



## Chris (Dec 1, 2020)

Accidentally took a day off from life today. Oops. Had a crummy evening yesterday and just didn't feel like doing anything today. Now it's 4pm and I'm only just starting to feel enthusiastic/happy. Tomorrow will be better!

How is everyone else?


----------



## Seastar (Dec 1, 2020)

I'm busy going to mystery islands to find a replacement smug villager. I'm worried this could take all day...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Accidentally took a day off from life today. Oops. Had a crummy evening yesterday and just didn't feel like doing anything today. Now it's 4pm and I'm only just starting to feel enthusiastic/happy. Tomorrow will be better!
> 
> How is everyone else?




I’m still a deer...

((in all actuality I’m doing awesome! I love the new update lol))


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 1, 2020)

Trying to force myself to work on the tarot deck after ignoring it all November ;w; I wanna go lie down but trying to stay at the desk until 5 

	Post automatically merged: Dec 1, 2020

(10 minutes later and I'm curled up in bed, I'll do more tomorrow )


----------



## Chris (Dec 1, 2020)

Bed is the best place to be if you need rest.  I only left mine long enough to take a shower and make tea/food today.


----------



## nightxshift (Dec 1, 2020)

*IM SO EXCITED FOR THE XMAS EVENT*


----------



## Mick (Dec 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Also, I’m ecstatic that they let us save screenshots without social media now!View attachment 339887goodbye having to position my switch to avoid glare!



Whoa what how? I specifically made two twitter accounts just for screenshot dumping... Would prefer not to have to use it to be honest


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 1, 2020)

Mick said:


> Whoa what how? I specifically made two twitter accounts just for screenshot dumping... Would prefer not to have to use it to be honest


I saw it on the new update thread! You have to have a device with qr capabilities instead(which works perfectly for me since I use my phone for most computer stuff anyways).


----------



## Mick (Dec 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I saw it on the new update thread! You have to have a device with qr capabilities instead(which works perfectly for me since I use my phone for most computer stuff anyways).



Ohh it actually connects a phone to the switch over wifi

That's clever, I like that a lot


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 1, 2020)

Mick said:


> Ohh it actually connects a phone to the switch over wifi
> 
> That's clever, I like that a lot


I’m really happy for that change; I don’t want to make social media accounts if I don’t have to.


----------



## Mick (Dec 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m really happy for that change; I don’t want to make social media accounts if I don’t have to.



Yes, that's a good one! I hope more people will be able to put up higher quality screenshots now 

Did you still want that black toy tent, by the way? Could mail one to you probably


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 1, 2020)

Mick said:


> Yes, that's a good one! I hope more people will be able to put up higher quality screenshots now
> 
> Did you still want that black toy tent, by the way? Could mail one to you probably


I managed to catalog what I needed earlier. Thanks for offering, though!


----------



## Mick (Dec 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I managed to catalog what I needed earlier. Thanks for offering, though!



Alright! Was checking since you seemed really excited about those. 
I suppose I should also start cataloging this stuff...


----------



## Chris (Dec 1, 2020)

Damn @Your Local Wild Child works fast!

My plan is try and catalogue all of the dinosaur and robot toys.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> My plan is try and catalogue all of the dinosaur and robot toys.


I’ve catalogued all the dinosaur toys, too, actually. Those are the tho only ones I catalogued though (they’re the only ones I plan on decorating with). I got a weird green and purple robot toy.


----------



## Antonio (Dec 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Nooks isn't open for me yet. Would've been a nice distraction to play. I can't sleep.
> 
> Because I'm a totally mature adult, I'm watching some kids cartoon and disappointed that the elves in it have completely butchered the Scottish accent. How am I supposed to take this seriously now?


Don't be embarrassed about watching cartoons, if you enjoy it than you do you. Mature adults can watch kids cartoons!


----------



## Chris (Dec 1, 2020)

2-D said:


> Don't be embarrassed about watching cartoons, if you enjoy it than you do you. Mature adults can watch kids cartoons!


No embarrassment! I just tend to laugh at myself. Binge-watched almost a full two seasons and teared up twice.


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 1, 2020)

Idk if it's lockdown but I feel super needy and frustrated when my partner is too busy for me in the evenings ;-;


----------



## Chris (Dec 1, 2020)

Find an activity to look forward to and reserve it for the evenings so you have something to fill that time! I've a TV show I only watch in the evenings to keep me from going crazy. Evening/nighttime is oddly lonely.


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Find an activity to look forward to and reserve it for the evenings so you have something to fill that time! I've a TV show I only watch in the evenings to keep me from going crazy. Evening/nighttime is oddly lonely.


I used to do acnh in this time but I kinda burnt out w/ it recently ;w; I'm such a baby ahahahah.


----------



## nightxshift (Dec 1, 2020)

I have 1 exam tomorrow, 1 on Thursday and 2 on Friday and I still haven’t studied for any of them. Wow.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 1, 2020)

Okay, pear sauce and spice cake with your fish and chips DOES sound like an Evwirtian dish, Deirdre.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 2, 2020)

Got to go to bed now, so see y’all’s tomorrow!


----------



## Chris (Dec 2, 2020)

I've the green tin robot and colorful set of stockings today. 

Also have Teddy in my campsite and really want to invite him but not sure I want to let anyone go right now.


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 2, 2020)

Made a swatch collection for my tarot deck ;w; Gotta do mock up this week >: 0


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 2, 2020)

Arctin has the savanna book!


----------



## Chris (Dec 2, 2020)

I know very little about art but those are some very pretty colours!  

I keep getting distracted. Think I'm going to focus on trying to get something written down on asexual reproduction in amoeba just to say I made at least a little progress on my research project today.


----------



## Antonio (Dec 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I know very little about art but those are some very pretty colours!
> 
> I keep getting distracted. Think I'm going to focus on trying to get something written down on asexual reproduction in amoeba just to say I made at least a little progress on my research project today.


Listening to music usually helps me


----------



## Lavamaize (Dec 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I've the green tin robot and colorful set of stockings today.
> 
> Also have Teddy in my campsite and really want to invite him but not sure I want to let anyone go right now.
> 
> View attachment 340178



Invite him!!! He's an awesome villager (I may be biased though) with a great house exterior!


----------



## Chris (Dec 2, 2020)

Lavamaize said:


> Invite him!!! He's an awesome villager (I may be biased though) with a great house exterior!


I did end up inviting him! Now Goose is going to have a workout buddy.  Ended up saying goodbye to Julian. He's been living on my island since April so time for a change. I have his amiibo card so if I miss him it won't be hard to get him back.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 2, 2020)

Okay, I like the dinosaur toys so much I’m definitely going to have more than 5 displayed in my “garden”


----------



## Clock (Dec 2, 2020)

The dog toys look pretty cool, going to buy the Nook Cranny toys when I have enough time to play NH.


----------



## absol (Dec 2, 2020)

just showed my parents this dog and ... they said it's ugly
i am in shock 
I wonder what they think about me then


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 2, 2020)

That’s a good doggo in a good tie. My doxie would be rolling to get that off lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 2, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> The dog toys look pretty cool, going to buy the Nook Cranny toys when I have enough time to play NH.


Nice pfp


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Dec 2, 2020)

how to turn mind off


----------



## neoratz (Dec 2, 2020)

absol said:


> just showed my parents this dog and ... they said it's ugly
> i am in shock
> I wonder what they think about me then
> 
> View attachment 340374


OMG DOGGY.... TT_TT i call a lot of small dogs i think are cute ugly even my own dog


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 2, 2020)

time travel


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 340398
> time travel


I’ve gotten that error before lol


----------



## Clock (Dec 2, 2020)

I keep old tabs open and that shows up


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 2, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I keep old tabs open and that shows up


What's your avatar from?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 3, 2020)

I’m headed to bed now. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 3, 2020)

Meraki said:


> What's your avatar from?


Kyoko from Danganananronpers

	Post automatically merged: Dec 3, 2020



Spoiler









How much would y'all say this is worth? A dollar maybe?
Also I'm not a furry the character just happens to be one


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Dec 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Kyoko from Danganananronpers
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 3, 2020
> 
> ...


20 dollars bish da shii good


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 3, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> 20 dollars bish da shii good


Спасибо 
but I was thinking somewhat lower


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Dec 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Спасибо
> but I was thinking somewhat lower


how long did it take

that could go for 15 buckaroos easy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 3, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> how long did it take
> 
> that could go for 15 buckaroos easy


I think... Maybe somewhat over an hour? I recorded me shading it and adding some other stuff and that took ~30 minutes counting the time I was away from the computer, so I assume sketching, re-sketching, lining and coloring took a while.
Hm, 15 seems somewhat reasonable. Maybe 13.
Thing is, this one's pretty simple, I think.


----------



## Chris (Dec 3, 2020)

There is snow on the ground this morning. ☃


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Dec 3, 2020)

imagine ever seeing snow irl

this post was made by florida gang


----------



## Chris (Dec 3, 2020)

I will trade you snow for warmth. I'm under two blankets and still freezing. 

I've orange dollhouse in Nook's Cranny today.


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 3, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I will trade you snow for warmth. I'm under two blankets and still freezing.
> 
> I've orange dollhouse in Nook's Cranny today.


We just have cold mist south of the border ;-; Still waiting for our landlord to fix our heating so I'm wearing 2 trousers and 4 tops


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 3, 2020)

Sherb is helping me make my tarot mock ups uwu


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 3, 2020)

I was about to go villager hunting for my parents but...

Butch has been a dreamie for them because he’s the closest villager to a dachshund the game has


----------



## Chris (Dec 3, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> We just have cold mist south of the border ;-; Still waiting for our landlord to fix our heating so I'm wearing 2 trousers and 4 tops


Yikes! I hope they come fix it soon.


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 3, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Yikes! I hope they come fix it soon.


We keep getting vague udates saying to expect them sometime this week but these texts have been coming for over a month now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 3, 2020)

I just realized when I put up my map I had a place noted that technically doesn’t exist in that iteration


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 4, 2020)

I managed to update my DA, so that error is fixed. I’ll probably get onto working on the gnome king’s palace soon, but for now I’ve got to go to bed. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## Chris (Dec 4, 2020)

Was super anxious before a presentation this morning but it ended up going really well. My supervisor even approved of the bright blue hair.  

It's Friday!  How is everyone?


----------



## Clock (Dec 4, 2020)

I'm ok, even if I do schoolwork on a Saturday and maybe a Sunday.


----------



## Seastar (Dec 4, 2020)

Well, I just woke up. I guess I'm okay? I don't know.


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 4, 2020)

Sleepy start to the day but finally dragged myself out of bed to watch anime and eat breakfast and it's afternoon already woops  Hoping to get some art done today uwu


----------



## Chris (Dec 4, 2020)

Good luck, @ReeBear! 

Only 1pm but I'm calling it a day. Was up half the night stressing over the presentation so now that the adrenaline rush is over my brain is sludge.


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 4, 2020)

Egh managed a sketch, gonna go back to bed ;-;


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 4, 2020)

I am ready for this semester to be over next week


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 4, 2020)

Suddenly feeling crippling anxiety over my art


----------



## Antonio (Dec 4, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Suddenly feeling crippling anxiety over my art


ur talented honeyy


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 4, 2020)

2-D said:


> ur talented honeyy


I just worry my tarot deck won't be good enough ;-;


----------



## Chris (Dec 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I am ready for this semester to be over next week


Feel you on this. I have three weeks off Christmas and I feel like I really need this break.



ReeBear said:


> Suddenly feeling crippling anxiety over my art


What's up, love?


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 4, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> What's up, love?


I think it’s because I felt too unwell to do anything today, so I couldn’t follow the momentum of yesterday’s art and instead spent the day just feeling critical over it  Hopefully it just a brain sad thing and I’ll feel positive about the tarot project again tomorrow, I just desperately wanna make the best deck I can and for people to connect with it ;-;


Spoiler: In case anyone feels like reassuring me 😅


----------



## Seastar (Dec 4, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I think it’s because I felt too unwell to do anything today, so I couldn’t follow the momentum of yesterday’s art and instead spent the day just feeling critical over it  Hopefully it just a brain sad thing and I’ll feel positive about the tarot project again tomorrow, I just desperately wanna make the best deck I can and for people to connect with it ;-;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: In case anyone feels like reassuring me 😅
> ...


That's beautiful!


----------



## Chris (Dec 4, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I think it’s because I felt too unwell to do anything today, so I couldn’t follow the momentum of yesterday’s art and instead spent the day just feeling critical over it  Hopefully it just a brain sad thing and I’ll feel positive about the tarot project again tomorrow, I just desperately wanna make the best deck I can and for people to connect with it ;-;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: In case anyone feels like reassuring me 😅
> ...


Take each day as it comes and try not to compare output day to day. Some days you will physically be capable and other days you won't be. Likewise some days you will be mentally in the zone and others you won't be. You shouldn't feel bad about either of those things!

Your work in progress looks fantastic. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Dec 4, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I think it’s because I felt too unwell to do anything today, so I couldn’t follow the momentum of yesterday’s art and instead spent the day just feeling critical over it  Hopefully it just a brain sad thing and I’ll feel positive about the tarot project again tomorrow, I just desperately wanna make the best deck I can and for people to connect with it ;-;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: In case anyone feels like reassuring me 😅
> ...


ill take your entire stonk


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 4, 2020)

You are all so kind ;-;


----------



## Antonio (Dec 4, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I think it’s because I felt too unwell to do anything today, so I couldn’t follow the momentum of yesterday’s art and instead spent the day just feeling critical over it  Hopefully it just a brain sad thing and I’ll feel positive about the tarot project again tomorrow, I just desperately wanna make the best deck I can and for people to connect with it ;-;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: In case anyone feels like reassuring me 😅
> ...


im,literally blown away


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 4, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I think it’s because I felt too unwell to do anything today, so I couldn’t follow the momentum of yesterday’s art and instead spent the day just feeling critical over it  Hopefully it just a brain sad thing and I’ll feel positive about the tarot project again tomorrow, I just desperately wanna make the best deck I can and for people to connect with it ;-;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: In case anyone feels like reassuring me 😅
> ...


The colors


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 4, 2020)

:>


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 4, 2020)

Not much activity today
How y’all been?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 4, 2020)

Yeah. I would be on more but uh I was dealing with stupid ex boyfriend crap


----------



## Clock (Dec 4, 2020)

Somewhat stressed
Trying to finish precalculus for the week


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 4, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yeah. I would be on more but uh I was dealing with stupid ex boyfriend crap


Ack, that sucks, sorry you gotta go through that. Is there like... legal ways to get him to stop?



Clockwise said:


> Somewhat stressed
> Trying to finish precalculus for the week


Oh, good luck with that! Heard it’s hard.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ack, that sucks, sorry you gotta go through that. Is there like... legal ways to get him to stop?
> 
> 
> Oh, good luck with that! Heard it’s hard.


I stopped Sean I ain't taking legal actions. Dated another guy who only strung me on so now I'm back to being a gay Yumeko simp smh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 4, 2020)

guys I got shooting stars and celeste on my island, anyone want in?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> guys I got shooting stars and celeste on my island, anyone want in?


amazing let's play !


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> amazing let's play !


aight the code is CF7VR and I'll have to get off soon
I'll lead ya to celeste


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> aight the code is CF7VR and I'll have to get off soon
> I'll lead ya to celeste


AAH I got distracted with boy drama aaah I'mma load up my game now !


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> AAH I got distracted with boy drama aaah I'mma load up my game now !


Oh, tell me when your on and I'll open my gates again


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oh, tell me when your on and I'll open my gates again


My game is on and loaded ! ^^ I'm so sorry I do wanna play just ugh I got some stuff going on aa


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> My game is on and loaded ! ^^ I'm so sorry I do wanna play just ugh I got some stuff going on aa


gotcha
the code is 8W41W
I'm gonna have to find celeste though lol I lost her


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 5, 2020)

Darn you're island is cool o3o


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Darn you're island is cool o3o


Thank you


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 5, 2020)

Got to go to bed soon. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 5, 2020)

Turns out that my dollhouse variant is the closest one to the one at my library!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 5, 2020)

Afternoon, y’all.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 5, 2020)

I’ve been watching animal videos all afternoon


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Dec 5, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I stopped Sean I ain't taking legal actions. Dated another guy who only strung me on so now I'm back to being a gay Yumeko simp smh


milky finally admits she's gay for yumeko


----------



## nightxshift (Dec 5, 2020)

hi :3


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 5, 2020)

nightxshift said:


> hi :3


Hi! I’m still happy that I don’t have to take photos of my screen anymore!



Spoiler: Crusty vs clean


----------



## nightxshift (Dec 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hi! I’m still happy that I don’t have to take photos of my screen anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your character is so iconic, it makes me wanna draw himmm


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 5, 2020)

Hello all C: who else feels super unsatisfied with their town? Sometimes I just can't visit dream towns cause it makes me feel very discouraged... Also now that december is here I changed my pfp to something a little more festive


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 5, 2020)

thetessagrace said:


> Hello all C: who else feels super unsatisfied with their town? Sometimes I just can't visit dream towns cause it makes me feel very discouraged... Also now that december is here I changed my pfp to something a little more festive


Sometimes I feel that way with my island because I always feel like it’s wonky compared to other forested islands, but that’s mostly because I don’t use fancy pattern paths...


----------



## Antonio (Dec 5, 2020)

thetessagrace said:


> Hello all C: who else feels super unsatisfied with their town? Sometimes I just can't visit dream towns cause it makes me feel very discouraged... Also now that december is here I changed my pfp to something a little more festive


same tbh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 5, 2020)

I got the summer shell rug; I mean it’s nice and all but it doesn’t work for my cozy lodge interior

	Post automatically merged: Dec 5, 2020

It does look pretty cool, though!


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 5, 2020)

2-D said:


> same tbh


It's nice to see some people who agree with me. I swear every town is put together and so nice and I'm over here just trying to find the ankylosaurus neck for my outdoor exhibit ;-;

	Post automatically merged: Dec 6, 2020

although it's probably because i visited the naruto island today... i'm just being depressed lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 6, 2020)

ive got to go to bed soon. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## Chris (Dec 6, 2020)

The view outside my window is frosty and white. Where do I submit a complaint.


----------



## Airysuit (Dec 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> The view outside my window is frosty and white. Where do I submit a complaint.


You can complain to me..Maybe we can trade? My view is clear blue skies and boring and I wish I had a frosty view!


----------



## Chris (Dec 6, 2020)

airysuit said:


> You can complain to me..Maybe we can trade? My view is clear blue skies and boring and I wish I had a frosty view!


I'd quite happily trade! The only upside to cold weather is comfy clothing. 

On that note, I just spent 3-4hrs building a new chest of drawers and reorganising/decluttering my clothes. Somehow still both of my wardrobes seem fit to burst despite throwing several massive bags of clothing out and storing all the summer-specific items under the bed.  Still need to go through the trash pile and see what can be donated to charity vs what needs to be binned entirely, but that's a job for another day.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 6, 2020)

We’re currently in a zone where it’s neither warm enough for lush green foliage nor cold enough for a nice snow ;-;


----------



## chicken soup (Dec 6, 2020)

thetessagrace said:


> Hello all C: who else feels super unsatisfied with their town? Sometimes I just can't visit dream towns cause it makes me feel very discouraged... Also now that december is here I changed my pfp to something a little more festive


I always feel that way!!! How did ya know? lol. My Island is litterally a HOT MESS and my sister won't let me pick the flowers that have taken over the mountains... Soo, ye im saving up for me own switch lite, and acnh game. Lol

	Post automatically merged: Dec 6, 2020



thetessagrace said:


> It's nice to see some people who agree with me. I swear every town is put together and so nice and I'm over here just trying to find the ankylosaurus neck for my outdoor exhibit ;-;
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 6, 2020
> 
> although it's probably because i visited the naruto island today... i'm just being depressed lol


lol! and you say my island is put together?! heck nah girl my island is a hot mess!


----------



## Antonio (Dec 6, 2020)

Good morning everyone


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 6, 2020)

It’s harder to make a fully cohesive island if you’re sharing an island. I love my parents and I wasn’t too unhappy sharing Arctin with them but I can admit I’ve been having a lot more fun with my own island! I hope you’ve been thinking it over, @Pineapplesoso, as I decided on getting my lite after months of deliberation.


----------



## chicken soup (Dec 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s harder to make a fully cohesive island if you’re sharing an island. I love my parents and I wasn’t too unhappy sharing Arctin with them but I can admit I’ve been having a lot more fun with my own island! I hope you’ve been thinking it over, @Pineapplesoso, as I decided on getting my lite after months of deliberation.


Thanks for the recommendation! I will think about getting it. I most likely will. Thanks! C:


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 6, 2020)

I keep finding my villagers taking photos of my illuminated reindeer for some reason


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 6, 2020)

I haven't gotten like any festive diys or anything yet. Maybe I'll just trade online because my town is looking like somebody left some leftover turkey in the oven for christmas but burnt it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 6, 2020)

thetessagrace said:


> I haven't gotten like any festive diys or anything yet. Maybe I'll just trade online because my town is looking like somebody left some leftover turkey in the oven for christmas but burnt it


They’re not available until the 16th (though you can TT to nab them early). I went to grab the trees and illuminated reindeer lol


----------



## chicken soup (Dec 6, 2020)

thetessagrace said:


> I haven't gotten like any festive diys or anything yet. Maybe I'll just trade online because my town is looking like somebody left some leftover turkey in the oven for christmas but burnt it


bruh your island is amazing


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> They’re not available until the 16th (though you can TT to nab them early). I went to grab the trees and illuminated reindeer lol


I assumed it was something like this. Are they in stores or do you have to catch them through balloons? Cause if the latter is true, I might just throw my switch across the room.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 6, 2020



Pineapplesoso said:


> bruh your island is amazing


and pineapple my island is such a mess, the only good thing about it is that i finished my anklyosaurus outside c:


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 6, 2020)

thetessagrace said:


> I assumed it was something like this. Are they in stores or do you have to catch them through balloons? Cause if the latter is true, I might just throw my switch across the room.


it’s the latter, sadly.


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> it’s the latter, sadly.


WHY ACNH

WHY
i'm just gonna go on nookazon or something i don't have the kind of energy to do that haha


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 6, 2020)

thetessagrace said:


> WHY ACNH
> 
> WHY
> i'm just gonna go on nookazon or something i don't have the kind of energy to do that haha


It’s a wonky system alright. I’m used to long waits (as I’m a shiny hunter on Pokémon) but it’s not very forgiving to the average player who’d rather not spend hours on popping balloons.


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 6, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s a wonky system alright. I’m used to long waits (as I’m a shiny hunter on Pokémon) but it’s not very forgiving to the average player who’d rather not spend hours on popping balloons.


I really wanna play pokemon, but i never bought the games cause i was too lazy. I'll probably do some terraforming and keep my slingshot on hand or something. But anyway nintendo needs to find a way to distribute the diys better


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 7, 2020)

I’ve got to go to sleep now. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## Chris (Dec 7, 2020)

I typically manage to get most of the balloon DIYs without too much effort/active farming - and I don't play the game very much!

Slept 10hrs. Somehow still sleepy. Outside is still white and my little demon cat Dante appears to have surgically attached himself to my ankles.


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I typically manage to get most of the balloon DIYs without too much effort/active farming - and I don't play the game very much!
> 
> Slept 10hrs. Somehow still sleepy. Outside is still white and my little demon cat Dante appears to have surgically attached himself to my ankles.


Demon Cat Dante sounds like an anime

	Post automatically merged: Dec 7, 2020

I'm trying to research electric wheelchairs but it's so overwhelming ;w;


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 7, 2020)

Aloha folks, what's happenin'?


----------



## Seastar (Dec 7, 2020)

Not much is going on.
Good afternoon.


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 7, 2020)

My body hates me today so it's naps and anime day for me


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 7, 2020)

Got done with a final in the past half hour (-.-‘ )


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 7, 2020)

Cleaned my room and sorted my clothes


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 7, 2020)

I'm almost out of school, supposed to be doing math but got on here instead c:


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 7, 2020)

The other day I had to restart my Pokemon GO journey because I had lost my account info for my old on for the longest time and couldn’t recover it 
Oh well, goodbye my old Duskull buddy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 7, 2020)

I need to go find a chespin on Go lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 8, 2020)

I must be off to bed now. I will see y’all in the morning!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 8, 2020)

I think Marina set a fire on RS in Arctin


----------



## Seastar (Dec 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I think Marina set a fire on RS in Arctin


Wait what?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wait what?


There’s a lone, unattended campfire on the RS steps, and Marina just walked away with a bundle of sticks


----------



## Chris (Dec 8, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I think Marina set a fire on RS in Arctin


Don't blame her! Octopi like heat and tropical conditions.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Don't blame her! Octopi like heat and tropical conditions.


And judging by her colors she probably is more of a tropical octopus. It just kinda looked suspicious that she was walking away from the fire...


----------



## Chris (Dec 8, 2020)

I started a fire too. Christmas scents are my weakness. Turns out I must have finished up Glittering Star last time I used it.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Dec 8, 2020)

on @Seastar's birthday we all are REQUIRED to have inkling/octoling profile pictures for 24 hours


----------



## Seastar (Dec 8, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> on @Seastar's birthday we all are REQUIRED to have inkling/octoling profile pictures for 24 hours


What no-
You don't have to-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Dec 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What no-
> You don't have to-


Yes we do.

The half anniversary of the inkling cult is coming up soon too so it'll be a very colorful span of days


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 8, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> on @Seastar's birthday we all are REQUIRED to have inkling/octoling profile pictures for 24 hours


birthday when


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Dec 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> birthday when


december 11


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 8, 2020)

It’s always funny hearing my deer comment on my face being off even without a sting cuz of my curse.

But now it’s time for bed. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 9, 2020)

Almost done with finals (and the worst semester I’ve had yet)!


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Almost done with finals (and the worst semester I’ve had yet)!


Eep, glad freedom is close!

I’m gonna join a D&D campaign I’m excited uwu


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 9, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Eep, glad freedom is close!
> 
> I’m gonna join a D&D campaign I’m excited uwu


Ooh, have fun!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 10, 2020)

I must be off to bed. Tomorrow is the last day of finals, so hopefully after a painful few hours in the afternoon I’ll be set for the end of the year! See y’all in the morning!


----------



## Neb (Dec 10, 2020)

Welp, guess I’ll join this thread since I’m in The Basement so much. (Only 3574 pages late...)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 10, 2020)

Neb said:


> Welp, guess I’ll join this thread since I’m in The Basement so much. (Only 3574 pages late...)





Hello, welcome to the chaos of this thread, what may we getcha?


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Ooh, have fun!


Thank you! I'm a fire elemental called Toast uwu


Your Local Wild Child said:


> I must be off to bed. Tomorrow is the last day of finals, so hopefully after a painful few hours in the afternoon I’ll be set for the end of the year! See y’all in the morning!


Good luck! 


Neb said:


> Welp, guess I’ll join this thread since I’m in The Basement so much. (Only 3574 pages late...)


Hello  I hope you enjoy your stay


----------



## Antonio (Dec 10, 2020)

Afternoon


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 10, 2020)

2-D said:


> Afternoon


I’M FREE FROM THE SEMESTER!

That one was a doozy: I hate math and I took mostly math courses. Here’s hoping that the next one doesn’t have nearly as much math!


----------



## nightxshift (Dec 10, 2020)

i did terrible on my chemistry exam, prolly gonna get a 0 or 1/10 LOL.

I used to be a 8-9-10 student. Is anyone going through the same thing? “-“


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 10, 2020)

nightxshift said:


> i did terrible on my chemistry exam, prolly gonna get a 0 or 1/10 LOL.
> 
> I used to be a 8-9-10 student. Is anyone going through the same thing? “-“


Yup. Physics and advanced maths are kicking my rear. Thank goodness I’m done with my calculus track!


----------



## Antonio (Dec 10, 2020)

nightxshift said:


> i did terrible on my chemistry exam, prolly gonna get a 0 or 1/10 LOL.
> 
> I used to be a 8-9-10 student. Is anyone going through the same thing? “-“


Yes, online schools are exhuasting...


----------



## nightxshift (Dec 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yup. Physics and advanced maths are kicking my rear. Thank goodness I’m done with my calculus track!





2-D said:


> Yes, online schools are exhuasting...


Idk this is really starting to get me. The worst thing is that I lowkey don’t really care about my grades anymore. we go to school to memorize useless information for an exam.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 10, 2020)

2-D said:


> Afternoon


Nice sig and avi


----------



## _Rainy_ (Dec 10, 2020)

nightxshift said:


> i did terrible on my chemistry exam, prolly gonna get a 0 or 1/10 LOL.
> 
> I used to be a 8-9-10 student. Is anyone going through the same thing? “-“


Same. I don’t recommend taking a foreign language class online.


----------



## Antonio (Dec 10, 2020)

nightxshift said:


> Idk this is really starting to get me. The worst thing is that I lowkey don’t really care about my grades anymore. we go to school to memorize useless information for an exam.


i feel the exact same


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 11, 2020)

I’m off to bed soon. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Dec 11, 2020)

SEASTAR'S BIRTHDAY YOU KNOW WHAT THAT MEANS


----------



## Antonio (Dec 11, 2020)

Happy Bday, Seastar


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 11, 2020)

I finished my bug collection on Arctin!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 11, 2020)

O3o


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Dec 11, 2020)

WOOMY WOOMY WOOMY TIME


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 11, 2020)

My grandpa's alzheimer's is just getting worse every day and it's really sad :C


----------



## Seastar (Dec 11, 2020)

thetessagrace said:


> My grandpa's alzheimer's is just getting worse every day and it's really sad :C


That's terrible news...


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> That's terrible news...


It's really heartbreaking to see him like this so often. He was in the Army so those are his biggest memories (probably the last thing he'll forget) but a couple of days ago he forgot the name of the place where my father was born and one of the places he won one of the most important awards. (he also probably doesn't remember my name and calls me peter even though im female because I played peter pan a year ago in a musical) I really just hope that he dies before it gets too bad because it's really just so sad


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 11, 2020)

thetessagrace said:


> My grandpa's alzheimer's is just getting worse every day and it's really sad :C


I’m so sorry about that. My grandma on my mom’s side had dementia and it was heartbreaking.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Dec 11, 2020)

what are these christmas lights

did ylwc seriously send me 3 with pancake emojis LMAOO


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 11, 2020)

*Why do I have Christmas lights *


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Dec 11, 2020)

why specifically 3

	Post automatically merged: Dec 11, 2020

why specifically 3


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 11, 2020)

I need a whole line of these for ultimate Christmas action


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Dec 11, 2020)

gotta farm tbt so i can afford


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 11, 2020)

I literally just need 2 tbt


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 11, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> why specifically 3
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 11, 2020
> 
> why specifically 3


Three is a magic number. Schoolhouse Rock taught me that:





	Post automatically merged: Dec 11, 2020

Just want to let you know that as of right now you can only gift them to others


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 11, 2020)

Where'd you all find your inkling art (for seastar's birthday)? Im trying to find something good but i just settled for the official christmas art


----------



## Antonio (Dec 11, 2020)

I believe it's a picsart thingy. I don't know the name...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 11, 2020)

I'd have to go into my history the website is all japanese


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 11, 2020)

It’s from an avatar maker. I looked up inkling avatar maker and found an article that linked to the site I used!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Dec 11, 2020)

thetessagrace said:


> Where'd you all find your inkling art (for seastar's birthday)? Im trying to find something good but i just settled for the official christmas art


look up mebuika inkling maker


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 11, 2020)

i made one, thanks! happy birthday to seastar!!


----------



## Antonio (Dec 11, 2020)

I joined in aswell!!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 11, 2020)

YES SQUID CULT YES


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 11, 2020)

Happy Birthday Seastar!


----------



## nightxshift (Dec 11, 2020)

WHY CANT I BUY THE LIGHTS

	Post automatically merged: Dec 11, 2020

nvm. Can someone gift me sum :’)


----------



## _Rainy_ (Dec 11, 2020)

nightxshift said:


> WHY CANT I BUY THE LIGHTS
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 11, 2020
> 
> nvm. Can someone gift me sum :’)


How many do you want?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 11, 2020)

nightxshift said:


> WHY CANT I BUY THE LIGHTS
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 11, 2020
> 
> nvm. Can someone gift me sum :’)


I read in the post we couldn't buy some for our selves and I was like darn I can't be greeddy


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 11, 2020)

Happy birthday Seastar uwu


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 11, 2020)

Squid squid


----------



## nightxshift (Dec 11, 2020)

tysm to the ppl who sent me Christmas lights heheh :3


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 11, 2020)

I’m so slow on bells at the moment but if anyone would like some Christmas lights let me know ;w; Thank you @Your Local Wild Child for the lights you sent 

also I’m finally looking at ordering an electric wheelchair so I can go outside more easily ;w;


----------



## Clock (Dec 11, 2020)

I'm back for a bit from my semi hiatus...
Also I want to try getting 10 lights, but it wont let me...
I can give 50 tbt, to pay for the lights


----------



## nightxshift (Dec 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I'm back for a bit from my semi hiatus...
> Also I want to try getting 10 lights, but it wont let me...
> I can give 50 tbt, to pay for the lights


check ur lineup


----------



## Clock (Dec 11, 2020)

Thanks for the lights!

	Post automatically merged: Dec 11, 2020

Just realized I have 17 now, I can give some of it back btw.


----------



## nightxshift (Dec 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Thanks for the lights!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 11, 2020
> 
> Just realized I have 17 now, I can give some of it back btw.


I need 3 0.o


----------



## Clock (Dec 11, 2020)

nightxshift said:


> I need 3 0.o


Just realized I can't regift it
I can buy it again for you if you want


----------



## nightxshift (Dec 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Just realized I can't regift it
> I can buy it again for you if you want


oo that’d be awesome ty!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 11, 2020)

I love the Christmas lights so much they're so pretty


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 12, 2020)

I am off to bed now; see y’all in the morning!


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 12, 2020)

Thanks, @Mick for the lights!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 12, 2020)

Hi !


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 12, 2020)

Back to my usual pfp which doubles for the holiday season


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 12, 2020)

13 more days til christmas!!


----------



## Antonio (Dec 12, 2020)

Wow 13 more days


----------



## Seastar (Dec 12, 2020)

Good morning everyone!


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 12, 2020)

I feel like death.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 12, 2020)

I feel out of place


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 12, 2020)

I’m contemplating flattening my island...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 12, 2020)

I'm also bummed I can't do anything with my red and green fragments since I wanna keep my line up pretty much perfect ;-;

	Post automatically merged: Dec 12, 2020

Hhhhh I just I need more fragments or something but I'm flat out broke and have nothing to trade aaa


----------



## Neb (Dec 12, 2020)

thetessagrace said:


> 13 more days til christmas!!


Wow this month has really flown by! I still haven’t gotten a tree up yet...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 12, 2020)

I don't celebrate Christmas but I really need to snag a Switch Lite with Acnh really soon


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 12, 2020)

What're y'all hoping to get for the holidays?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> What're y'all hoping to get for the holidays?


I’ve asked for the Pokémon DLC (don’t really want to get it myself but I’ve been mildly interested in it regardless) and Yankee Candle stuff. Otherwise I’m fine with whatever


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ve asked for the Pokémon DLC (don’t really want to get it myself but I’ve been mildly interested in it regardless) and Yankee Candle stuff. Otherwise I’m fine with whatever


Oh, DLC for which Pokemon game?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oh, DLC for which Pokemon game?


I’m probably going with Sword, since that’s the account I have in English lol


----------



## Seastar (Dec 12, 2020)

I guess I'm just hoping my brother can find this for me lol


Spoiler









I already got 3 of the games I wanted yesterday.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 12, 2020)

I'm not going to hope for anything since I'm not getting anything


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 12, 2020)

Hoping for the pretty queer Star Spinner tarot deck and a cute cat plush uwu
Egh it's 9pm I might go to bed already ;-;


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 13, 2020)

Man, I was pretty quiet today. Evwirt is shifting, though, so I’ve been busy.

 Well, see y’all in the morning!


----------



## Antonio (Dec 13, 2020)

Sleep well, @Your Local Wild Child!


----------



## Neb (Dec 13, 2020)

Since there’s no way I’m going to find a PlayStation 5 anytime soon, I’m just hoping for some vinyl records and retro games for Christmas.




Seastar said:


> I guess I'm just hoping my brother can find this for me lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Ooh, I’ve heard good things about that game! Do you have to know anything about Digimon to play it?


----------



## Seastar (Dec 13, 2020)

Neb said:


> Ooh, I’ve heard good things about that game! Do you have to know anything about Digimon to play it?


I don't have any idea if you have to.


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 13, 2020)

Neb said:


> Since there’s no way I’m going to find a PlayStation 5 anytime soon, I’m just hoping for some vinyl records and retro games for Christmas.


Ohh what vinyl are you hoping for?


----------



## Sheep Villager (Dec 13, 2020)

Neb said:


> Since there’s no way I’m going to find a PlayStation 5 anytime soon, I’m just hoping for some vinyl records and retro games for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, I’ve heard good things about that game! Do you have to know anything about Digimon to play it?





Seastar said:


> I don't have any idea if you have to.



I'm breaking my lurking streak because my favorite game was mentioned.

I have about 500 hours on record between my ps vita version and PC version of these games and you absolutely don't need to know anything about Digimon to enjoy the games. The setting is fairly unique in terms of Digimon stuff so they explain everything you need to know in-game. Of course this is coming from a Digimon veteran so I could be totally wrong, but I highly recommend giving the games a shot.

Also Seastar, if you have trouble finding a physical copy of the game it's available digitally on both the Switch and on Steam. The PC version has controller support but it also plays perfectly fine with keyboard. Since it's originally a ps vita game you don't need a high-end computer to run it either. It should run on just about any old machine.​


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 13, 2020)

I’m slowly but surely translating an island I want to keep with my new layout and it’s a bit annoying to do so


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 13, 2020)

Neb said:


> Since there’s no way I’m going to find a PlayStation 5 anytime soon, I’m just hoping for some vinyl records and retro games for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, I’ve heard good things about that game! Do you have to know anything about Digimon to play it?


I'm also asking for some vinyl so I can decorate my walls in my bedroom. Who do you listen to (for music just in general)? I really like mxmtoon, dodie, and mitski. I've also been getting into Phoebe Bridgers lately. Did any of you guys listen to Taylor Swift's new album? It was really good, and I haven't even heard all the songs. It's amazing she can write so many good songs in such a short amount of time.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 13, 2020)

I’m not all that into pop music; I’m more into folk stuff for whatever reason. I’m not bothered by pop music just so long as it stays pg tho


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 13, 2020)

I'm kind of more into an indie/easy pop vibe, but I can't seem to find any artists that I really have become attached to. Taylor Swift is actually writing songs that she wants to now, and her latest songs are more country/folk. I really liked 'Willow' and 'No Body, No Crime' Now that Taylor is rich and successful, she's leaning towards the kind of music she wants to create. I think it's very inspiring.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 13, 2020)

Beep boop


----------



## Neb (Dec 13, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Ohh what vinyl are you hoping for?





thetessagrace said:


> I'm also asking for some vinyl so I can decorate my walls in my bedroom. Who do you listen to (for music just in general)? I really like mxmtoon, dodie, and mitski. I've also been getting into Phoebe Bridgers lately. Did any of you guys listen to Taylor Swift's new album? It was really good, and I haven't even heard all the songs. It's amazing she can write so many good songs in such a short amount of time.


I’m hoping for a Mxmtoon vinyl, a Carly Rae Jepson vinyl, and a Tracy Chapman greatest hits vinyl. Taylor Swift’s new album was definitely a surprise! I didn’t expect her to go for a melancholic vibe this time around. Mirror Ball has to be my new favorite song from her.

In general I listen to indie pop, indie/classic rock, folk, and soul music. If I’m tired I might play some jazz too.


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 13, 2020)

Neb said:


> I’m hoping for a Mxmtoon vinyl, a Carly Rae Jepson vinyl, and a Tracy Chapman greatest hits vinyl. Taylor Swift’s new album was definitely a surprise! I didn’t expect her to go for a melancholic vibe this time around. Mirror Ball has to be my new favorite song from her.
> 
> In general I listen to indie pop, indie/classic rock, folk, and soul music. If I’m tired I might play some jazz too.


Whahhhh that's a fun range yes!


thetessagrace said:


> I'm kind of more into an indie/easy pop vibe, but I can't seem to find any artists that I really have become attached to. Taylor Swift is actually writing songs that she wants to now, and her latest songs are more country/folk. I really liked 'Willow' and 'No Body, No Crime' Now that Taylor is rich and successful, she's leaning towards the kind of music she wants to create. I think it's very inspiring.


Taylor working with sad indie men is great, the duet w/ Matt Berninger was so good ;w; I really hope she features on the next National album honestly uwu
Me and my partner got the new Adrianne Lenker album for a joint early present, such soft melancholy :') The record player is buried under things at the moment though ;-;

	Post automatically merged: Dec 13, 2020



Milky star said:


> Beep boop


Beep boop


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Beep boop


Hello there, Milky-bot


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 13, 2020)

Yes


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 13, 2020)

Neb said:


> I’m hoping for a Mxmtoon vinyl, a Carly Rae Jepson vinyl, and a Tracy Chapman greatest hits vinyl. Taylor Swift’s new album was definitely a surprise! I didn’t expect her to go for a melancholic vibe this time around. Mirror Ball has to be my new favorite song from her.
> 
> In general I listen to indie pop, indie/classic rock, folk, and soul music. If I’m tired I might play some jazz too.


I don't know a lot of people who like Mxmtoon! Are you asking for the dawn/dusk vinyl? That's the one I want cause the cover looks so cool. I think it's crazy that Taylor Swift has done 2 surprise albums, especially with evermore coming out just a couple days ago. So far my favorite songs are betty, august, and dorothea. Anyway, do you guys recommend anyone/song I should listen to? I'm trying to be more open into listening to different types of music.


----------



## nightxshift (Dec 13, 2020)

helloooooe and gnn ️


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 13, 2020)

thetessagrace said:


> I don't know a lot of people who like Mxmtoon! Are you asking for the dawn/dusk vinyl? That's the one I want cause the cover looks so cool. I think it's crazy that Taylor Swift has done 2 surprise albums, especially with evermore coming out just a couple days ago. So far my favorite songs are betty, august, and dorothea. Anyway, do you guys recommend anyone/song I should listen to? I'm trying to be more open into listening to different types of music.


Who is this mxmtoon and how did she get Merrill Garbus on her EP, please give me context ;w;


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 13, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Who is this mxmtoon and how did she get Merrill Garbus on her EP, please give me context ;w;


She's just a indie musical artist who got famous by playing her ukulele and guitar on youtube. Her big hit, as far as I know was 'Prom Dress' and then she just kind of took off from there. I really like her music because her voice is clear and not very, well, it doesn't sound fake and cursive-y. Anyway she's some of the main inspiration for the music I write and I just really like her music.


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 13, 2020)

thetessagrace said:


> She's just a indie musical artist who got famous by playing her ukulele and guitar on youtube. Her big hit, as far as I know was 'Prom Dress' and then she just kind of took off from there. I really like her music because her voice is clear and not very, well, it doesn't sound fake and cursive-y. Anyway she's some of the main inspiration for the music I write and I just really like her music.


Whahhh, I will listen uwu


----------



## Neb (Dec 13, 2020)

thetessagrace said:


> I don't know a lot of people who like Mxmtoon! Are you asking for the dawn/dusk vinyl? That's the one I want cause the cover looks so cool. I think it's crazy that Taylor Swift has done 2 surprise albums, especially with evermore coming out just a couple days ago. So far my favorite songs are betty, august, and dorothea. Anyway, do you guys recommend anyone/song I should listen to? I'm trying to be more open into listening to different types of music.


Yup! It's by far my favorite album of hers. I love the mix between ukulele and soft synths.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 13, 2020)

Flattening your island is both tedious and nerve wracking...


----------



## Neb (Dec 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Flattening your island is both tedious and nerve wracking...


I bet. Terraforming in general takes way too long. It'd be great if there was a way to edit your island like you can inside your character's house.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Flattening your island is both tedious and nerve wracking...


Which is why I don't do it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Which is why I don't do it


It’s either this or a full-on reset (which is its own can of beans) and I want to salvage Evwirt because I feel like the layout I had didn’t work


----------



## Chris (Dec 14, 2020)

I find it easier to work in sections than completely flatten!

It's 5am and I'm awake. Actually I woke-up at 1:30am and couldn't fall back to sleep so I got up and started reading through papers on how the immune system changes during pregnancy because that's a good time. Probably. Maybe. (It's not.)  Someone teach me how to sleep please.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 14, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I find it easier to work in sections than completely flatten!


I probably shoulda done that with my pen. Ah well, at least I have plenty of spare room to put my plants.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 14, 2020)

I must be off to bed now. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 14, 2020)

Well okay hii


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 14, 2020)

Hai! I’m going back to getting the deer pen made.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 14, 2020)

I'm just enjoying Christmas in anyways I can since I can't irl. In fact it snowed yesterday lol let me fetch y'all a picture of our snowman

	Post automatically merged: Dec 14, 2020





Me and my and dad were wildin when we built our robo snow man aa

	Post automatically merged: Dec 14, 2020

Bro I look so bad my sister looks better but I blocked her out for privacy reasons aa


----------



## nightxshift (Dec 14, 2020)

Out of curiosity. What type of contests did TBT held in New Leaf?


----------



## Antonio (Dec 14, 2020)

Usually the same things tbh @nightxshift, check out the history in Announcement tab.


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm just enjoying Christmas in anyways I can since I can't irl. In fact it snowed yesterday lol let me fetch y'all a picture of our snowman
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 14, 2020
> 
> ...


Snowman snowman!!!

Eep turns out what i thought was a free home trial for the wheelchair i wanted cost £150 ;w; wooooops.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 14, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Snowman snowman!!!
> 
> Eep turns out what i thought was a free home trial for the wheelchair i wanted cost £150 ;w; wooooops.


Yes darling robo snow man uvu and wh


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 14, 2020)

Partner is making me birthday ケーキ!  He's so good.


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm just enjoying Christmas in anyways I can since I can't irl. In fact it snowed yesterday lol let me fetch y'all a picture of our snowman
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 14, 2020
> 
> ...


bro what you talking about you're pretty asf


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 14, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Partner is making me birthday ケーキ!  He's so good.


Must be nice.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 14, 2020



Meraki said:


> bro what you talking about you're pretty asf


Bro wtf are YOU talking about. I look crusty af. My hair nasty n all aaa


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Must be nice.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 14, 2020
> 
> ...


nah id kill for looks like those im ugly


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 14, 2020)

Meraki said:


> nah id kill for looks like those im ugly


Now see you're lying. You're so cute and pretty


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Now see you're lying. You're so cute and pretty


I gueeeesssss


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 14, 2020)

Meraki said:


> I gueeeesssss


You're lucky I can't get Josuke here


----------



## Chris (Dec 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm just enjoying Christmas in anyways I can since I can't irl. In fact it snowed yesterday lol let me fetch y'all a picture of our snowman
> <snip>
> Me and my and dad were wildin when we built our robo snow man aa
> Bro I look so bad my sister looks better but I blocked her out for privacy reasons aa


This is the best snowman. You're very pretty!



nightxshift said:


> Out of curiosity. What type of contests did TBT held in New Leaf?


Our ACNL in-game events were rather repetitive because we had far fewer options to play around with. ACNH has provided us with more variety which we're very happy with, because after seven years of holding similar events over and over we needed a change of pace.


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You're lucky I can't get Josuke here


idk where he is rn it says he's online on instagram but he hasn't texted me back yet


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 14, 2020)

Meraki said:


> idk where he is rn it says he's online on instagram but he hasn't texted me back yet


He's probably busy or something.


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> He's probably busy or something.


maybe.. im just worried


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 14, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> This is the best snowman. You're very pretty!


Me every time Vris gives me a compliment.
I-  Thank you


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 14, 2020)

nvm


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 14, 2020)

Meraki said:


> maybe.. im just worried


Oh I'm sorry. I'd tell you I could relate but ya know.


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 14, 2020)

Neb said:


> Yup! It's by far my favorite album of hers. I love the mix between ukulele and soft synths.


I really like dawn and dusk. The piano is very calming and Myrtle Ave. is my favorite song


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 14, 2020)

Can anyone lend me 50 tbt so I can buy my birth stone tomorrow  I’m an idiot and forgot to save up.


----------



## Antonio (Dec 14, 2020)

it's hard being gay and hot


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 14, 2020)

2-D said:


> it's hard being gay and hot


*tosses sympathy across the internet towards you*


----------



## Antonio (Dec 14, 2020)

thetessagrace said:


> *tosses sympathy across the internet towards you*


*gets hits from an unknown object coming out of my laptop, frightened*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 14, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Can anyone lend me 50 tbt so I can buy my birth stone tomorrow  I’m an idiot and forgot to save up.


Oh okay I can help !


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh okay I can help !


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 14, 2020)

Managed to find a car scent of an old favorite scent of mine: Turquoise Skies. It reminds me of NL’s island, actually!


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh okay I can help !


You are vvvv kind! I will pay you back soon ;w;


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 14, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> You are vvvv kind! I will pay you back soon ;w;


I was only helping. You asked so I answered lol.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 14, 2020)

It’s all icy now (the opposite of Evwirt)!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 14, 2020)

People who don't like bright mode may not be a fan of this theme lol


----------



## Seastar (Dec 14, 2020)

Woah, the winter theme is back.


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> People who don't like bright mode may not be a fan of this theme lol


yea I don't lmao


----------



## Antonio (Dec 14, 2020)

is chilly, who turned off the heat ;c


----------



## Seastar (Dec 14, 2020)

It would be nice if this text wasn't white.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 14, 2020)

Evwirt has been especially hot as of late, which means the canopy has been growing even thicker. While I appreciate the cool down, it is a bit bright on my eyes...


----------



## Antonio (Dec 14, 2020)

Honest opinions on my signature and such?


----------



## Antonio (Dec 14, 2020)

can someome buy me the magic in the sky backdrop ;c

	Post automatically merged: Dec 14, 2020

that was supposed to merge ;c


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 15, 2020)

I’m off to bed now; see y’all in the morning!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 15, 2020)

2-D said:


> Honest opinions on my signature and such?


Looks cool! Matches nicely.


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 15, 2020)

Good Morning uwwwu Am vvv excited for the new event stuff ahh!

	Post automatically merged: Dec 15, 2020

Also a rare photo of me showing just how adult I am uwu


Spoiler: Rory face


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 15, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Good Morning uwwwu Am vvv excited for the new event stuff ahh!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 15, 2020
> 
> ...


Very adult yes. I can see adult uwu


----------



## Mick (Dec 15, 2020)

@Your Local Wild Child How on earth did you already get enough snowflakes to start gifting  Thanks a lot though!! <3



ReeBear said:


> Also a rare photo of me showing just how adult I am uwu
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Rory face
> ...



I think that's the perfect amount of adult. I love it.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 15, 2020)

Yeah how did people get snow flakes already ?? I need a bunch to buy presents. I hope I at least get one since I won't be getting any irl qwq


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> @Your Local Wild Child How on earth did you already get enough snowflakes to start gifting  Thanks a lot though!! <


I put in entrances for a couple contests last night; I guess they sent them out early.


----------



## Mick (Dec 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I put in entrances for a couple contests last night; I guess they sent them out early.



Ooh, that's fast! I suppose they can do that with unlimited stock.
I need to get on with my entries! I'm currently trying to draw up a proper signature...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 15, 2020)

No art contest for me this time. I suck at those lmao


----------



## Mick (Dec 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No art contest for me this time. I suck at those lmao



It doesn't have to be good enough to win though? As long as it's accepted you'll be able to get snowflakes :O There is nothing to lose!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> It doesn't have to be good enough to win though? As long as it's accepted you'll be able to get snowflakes :O There is nothing to lose!


Hmm..true I'll do the ornament contest ! Space ornaments are cool !


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 15, 2020)

I have no idea where these snowflakes came from, but I might have a slight idea based on what everyone else is saying...


----------



## Chris (Dec 15, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Good Morning uwwwu Am vvv excited for the new event stuff ahh!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 15, 2020
> 
> ...


Loving the hair and dungarees! Is that Hippie the Bunny? 



Mick said:


> @Your Local Wild Child How on earth did you already get enough snowflakes to start gifting  Thanks a lot though!! <3





Your Local Wild Child said:


> I put in entrances for a couple contests last night; I guess they sent them out early.


Currency for this event will be rolled out at least once per day.


----------



## Antonio (Dec 15, 2020)

God, I feel absolutely terrible. I just threw up like 6 times and all over my good splatoon hoodie. I literally covered my mouth like twice which was the dumbest mistake i could've done. I feel like i'm dying.


----------



## Mick (Dec 15, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Currency for this event will be rolled out at least once per day.



I definitely wasn't expecting a gift so soon, but it makes sense with the daily leaderboard titles haha.



2-D said:


> God, I feel absolutely terrible. I just threw up like 6 times and all over my good splatoon hoodie. I literally covered my mouth like twice which was the dumbest mistake i could've done. I feel like i'm dying.



Oh no, that sounds horrible  The hoodie will probably be fine after washing, right? I hope you're going to feel better soon...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 15, 2020)

MICK HAS A PRESENT I'M SO JEALOUS


----------



## Antonio (Dec 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> Oh no, that sounds horrible  The hoodie will probably be fine after washing, right? I hope you're going to feel better soon...


Thank you! <3


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 15, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Loving the hair and dungarees! Is that Hippie the Bunny?


Yee! A birthday present from a friendo bc they know how much I like pastel trash uwu 


2-D said:


> God, I feel absolutely terrible. I just threw up like 6 times and all over my good splatoon hoodie. I literally covered my mouth like twice which was the dumbest mistake i could've done. I feel like i'm dying.


Eep, hope you feel better soon! Look after yourself


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 15, 2020)

2-D said:


> God, I feel absolutely terrible. I just threw up like 6 times and all over my good splatoon hoodie. I literally covered my mouth like twice which was the dumbest mistake i could've done. I feel like i'm dying.


I hope everything is okay on your end.


----------



## Antonio (Dec 15, 2020)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments, it means alot. <3


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 15, 2020)

Oh wow so many people are getting presents  I'm jealous


----------



## Clock (Dec 15, 2020)

Speaking of presents, if I have enough snowflakes though, I'd like to do a 1:1 trade.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Speaking of presents, if I have enough snowflakes though, I'd like to do a 1:1 trade.


What do you mean ?


----------



## Clock (Dec 15, 2020)

Like if anyone wants to give presents, I can trade them with a present they want. and in return I can get a present I want.


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 15, 2020)

I'm gonna start working on entries tomorrow, would love to do 1:1 trade with someone of anyone's interested uwu


----------



## nightxshift (Dec 16, 2020)

How did people get 200 snowflakes already


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 16, 2020)

nightxshift said:


> How did people get 200 snowflakes already


A lot of them put up entries into everything as soon as possible. I got like 80 in the first day myself and I took my time!

I’ve got to go to bed now, though. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## Neb (Dec 16, 2020)

Drat I still don't have any snowflakes...


----------



## _Rainy_ (Dec 16, 2020)

Neb said:


> Drat I still don't have any snowflakes...


You can get some from the advent calendar and for turning in the previous day’s tickets. Not a whole lot, but I’m sure they add up later.


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 16, 2020)

Intelligent_zombie said:


> You can get some from the advent calendar and for turning in the previous day’s tickets. Not a whole lot, but I’m sure they add up later.


Whah I didn't realise the raffle tickets had a sellback option  Thanks for pointing this out


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 16, 2020)

I'm so sleeeeeempy forever


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 16, 2020)

It’s snowing where I live! I know it won’t last cuz it’s always gets to like 45 Fahrenheit a couple days before Christmas lol


----------



## nightxshift (Dec 16, 2020)

Does this explain how I got a 0,25 on my chemistry test


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 16, 2020)

I didn't do math because this was more important. The moon star ornament goes on the top and front of the tree now


----------



## Neb (Dec 16, 2020)

thetessagrace said:


> I really like dawn and dusk. The piano is very calming and Myrtle Ave. is my favorite song


Ooh, Myrtle Ave is really good! Ok On Your Own and Almost Home are my personal favorites. Have you listened to Mxmtoon for a while?


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 16, 2020)

I think I’m almost ready to submit my first thing ;w;

	Post automatically merged: Dec 16, 2020

Gotta take the photo of it in an outfit yet but uwu puppy cat jumper in garish colours ~


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 16, 2020)

Oh ! I made my sweater based the backdrop I have

	Post automatically merged: Dec 16, 2020

I wanna do holiday at Harvey's but I've yet to get any Christmas stuff..


----------



## Neb (Dec 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s snowing where I live! I know it won’t last cuz it’s always gets to like 45 Fahrenheit a couple days before Christmas lol


I’m jealous! It’s only been overcast and rainy over here in Oregon.


----------



## amemome (Dec 16, 2020)

hi basement what's up? it's snowing hard where i am


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 16, 2020)

The snow’s died down and melted for me...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 16, 2020)

I got a present today I'm happy uvu


----------



## Neb (Dec 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> The snow’s died down and melted for me...


Oh... Does it snow multiple times a year there?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 16, 2020)

Neb said:


> Oh... Does it snow multiple times a year there?


Yup! The snow that sticks tends to come in mid-January (just in time to miss Christmas!)

if you’re talking about Evwirt, it’s in the middle of summer so it’s swelteringly hot. Freak snowstorms aren’t out of the picture tho


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 16, 2020)

I wanna make a pfp er draw it but what do I draww


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 16, 2020)

Neb said:


> Ooh, Myrtle Ave is really good! Ok On Your Own and Almost Home are my personal favorites. Have you listened to Mxmtoon for a while?


Yeah I listen to her pretty often. She's on my like top 3 favorite artists atm. I also really like Almost Home! I feel like I could fall asleep to it.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 16, 2020)

Background 
Or 
No


----------



## nightxshift (Dec 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> View attachment 344022
> Background
> Or
> No
> View attachment 344023


No background


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 16, 2020)

nightxshift said:


> No background


That's what I was thinking. I couldn't think of a good background so I was just gonna submit it on its own


----------



## nightxshift (Dec 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> That's what I was thinking. I couldn't think of a good background so I was just gonna submit it on its own


I’m horrible at backgrounds so I can’t suggest anything lol.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 16, 2020)

Ah it's okay. I think for the sake of this contest I'll keep my drawing back ground free lol


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 16, 2020)

I hope I’m less sleepy tomorrow and can work on more entries/finish some long overdue draws for people  ;w; Winter makes it so hard to leave bed/do anything


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 16, 2020)

Signature done! Just gotta do a new pfp Blegh owo


----------



## amemome (Dec 16, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Signature done! Just gotta do a new pfp Blegh owo


looks good! very cute <3


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 16, 2020)

Why does my Able Sisters have both the skeleton hood and cow skull I’m scared


----------



## Clock (Dec 16, 2020)

I need to work on my entries, but school


----------



## _Rainy_ (Dec 16, 2020)

I have no motivation to work on my entrys


----------



## Neb (Dec 16, 2020)

I’m trying to find some Christmas DIY recipes, but none the flying balloons have any. Can’t believe it’s this hard to find a Christmas tree...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 16, 2020)

I got all my festive diys early cuz I was thinking of making a shop of sorts lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Dec 16, 2020)

wrap battle 1 hurt my soul


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 16, 2020)

I thought it was a smartphone what with how big they’ve gotten as of late lol


----------



## Seastar (Dec 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I thought it was a smartphone what with how big they’ve gotten as of late lol


Oh and I felt stupid for guessing mobile phone lol
I guess I wasn't that crazy.


----------



## Neb (Dec 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I got all my festive diys early cuz I was thinking of making a shop of sorts lol


Ooh, do you have any extra?




Ametsa Izarra said:


> wrap battle 1 hurt my soul


I thought it was an amibo pack or something lol.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 16, 2020)

Neb said:


> Ooh, do you have any extra?


I have the tabletop and large festive trees and the illuminated snowflake diys


----------



## Neb (Dec 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I have the tabletop and large festive trees and the illuminated snowflake diys


Are you planning on selling those? I could give you some bells for them.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 16, 2020)

[


Neb said:


> Are you planning on selling those? I could give you some bells for them.


pmed you, to not clog up this thread.

my visitor center doesn’t really look like garbage anymore!


----------



## _Rainy_ (Dec 16, 2020)

I ended up just cataloging the trees for Harvey’s form a friend. Then she told me that zombie deer is tasty and tried to eat me. The things I do for collectibles


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 16, 2020)

Intelligent_zombie said:


> I ended up just cataloging the trees for Harvey’s form a friend. Then she told me that zombie deer is tasty and tried to eat me. The things I do for collectibles
> View attachment 344157


Oh no did you eat Evwirtian food too?

jkjk, I’ve just had my rep’s backstory involve him turning into a murder deer every once in a while due to Evwirt’s curse. The new reindeer hood has been awesome with that lol


----------



## _Rainy_ (Dec 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh no did you eat Evwirtian food too?
> 
> jkjk, I’ve just had my rep’s backstory involve him turning into a murder deer every once in a while due to Evwirt’s curse. The new reindeer hood has been awesome with that lol


I might have, I eat a lot of things I’m not supposed to lol.

I think the reindeer outfit is my new favorite thing rn.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 16, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I think I’m almost ready to submit my first thing ;w;
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 16, 2020
> 
> ...


is that puppycat?

	Post automatically merged: Dec 16, 2020

oh I'm stupid it literally says that


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 16, 2020)

Intelligent_zombie said:


> I might have, I eat a lot of things I’m not supposed to lol.
> 
> I think the reindeer outfit is my new favorite thing rn.


I love the hood! It just perfectly fits the look I was going for!



Spoiler: Deer vs not-deer











While I enjoy the pajama-like look of the outfit, the buttons ruin the immersion for me. I use the brown bear costume instead for the same effect!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Dec 16, 2020)

wow i have a poopton of snowflakes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 17, 2020)

I’ve got to go to bed now. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 17, 2020)

Snow globe theming complete I think uwu

	Post automatically merged: Dec 17, 2020

@Vrisnem would this snow globe count for the deck the halls event?  I can add username ofc :’)




	Post automatically merged: Dec 17, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> is that puppycat?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 16, 2020
> 
> oh I'm stupid it literally says that


Yeeee but I had to make it more festive ahahaha :’)


----------



## Chris (Dec 17, 2020)

@ReeBear that's so pretty! It would absolutely count for Deck the Halls.


----------



## Lynnatchii (Dec 17, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Snow globe theming complete I think uwu
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 17, 2020
> 
> ...


Omg it's really pretty! It'll definitely count in Deck the halls!


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 17, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> @ReeBear that's so pretty! It would absolutely count for Deck the Halls.


Yay! Submitted


----------



## Chris (Dec 17, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Yay! Submitted


And that's it accepted!


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 17, 2020)

CatladyNiesha said:


> Omg it's really pretty! It'll definitely count in Deck the halls!


Thank you so much


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 17, 2020)

Aaaaand now I know how Bam became cursed...


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 17, 2020)

Would anyone like to do a gift trade?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Dec 17, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Would anyone like to do a gift trade?


I could


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 17, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> I could


I'm broke again  Thank you anyway


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Dec 17, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I'm broke again  Thank you anyway


It's fine lol


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 17, 2020)

Slept all afternoon weeps


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 17, 2020)

Just made some merengue cookies. They’re awesome but take so long to cook (-(. )- )


----------



## _Rainy_ (Dec 17, 2020)

I have one present I can do trades with if anyone’s interested.


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 17, 2020)

me and my partner decorated our first together Christmas tree, I'm so happy *wobbles*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 17, 2020)

I have finally drew my own signature ! I based it off the backdrop I have and I used my ornament in it =v=


----------



## Enxssi (Dec 17, 2020)

hello


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hello


where tf have you been I missed you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hello


rookie numbers


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 18, 2020)

it is almost bed o’clock for me. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 18, 2020)

Hi hello just wanted to show my sweater uvu


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hi hello just wanted to show my sweater uvu View attachment 344655
> View attachment 344657


So cute whahhhh!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 18, 2020)

Thanks for the collectible, Matty!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 18, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> So cute whahhhh!


Thank you !!

	Post automatically merged: Dec 18, 2020










okayyy high quality picturess


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 19, 2020)

I’m off to bed now. Sorry I was so quiet today; it’s been busy!

Also: less than 7 days to Christmas


----------



## nightxshift (Dec 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hi hello just wanted to show my sweater uvu View attachment 344655
> View attachment 344657


I LOBE IT OMH


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 19, 2020)

nightxshift said:


> I LOBE IT OMH


THANK YOU ! It took days of thinkin but I figured it out uvu


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 19, 2020)

Good morning


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 19, 2020)

Hello 
I spent actual hours on the holiday at harveys entry, whyyyyy


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 19, 2020)

I haven't gotten a single holiday diy or anything so I can't do holiday at Harvey's qwq


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I haven't gotten a single holiday diy or anything so I can't do holiday at Harvey's qwq


I feel, I gave up at finding them in game and got a few in trades ;-;
You can catalog my diy items if you want? I don’t have spare DIYs but you just need them catalogued to use at Harvey’s


----------



## Chris (Dec 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I haven't gotten a single holiday diy or anything so I can't do holiday at Harvey's qwq


This event is on-going to 11:59pm EST on December 24th so plenty of time to track some things down! There also isn't a minimum seasonal set item requirement like we had in our Easter interior and Halloween exterior decorating events.



Bought a concert shirt for the *Rainbow in the Dark livestream* tonight and I was inspired by the colours used so tried to do a make-up look to match. 80s London club scene and New Romantic icons have always been a massive influence on my style.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 19, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I feel, I gave up at finding them in game and got a few in trades ;-;
> You can catalog my diy items if you want? I don’t have spare DIYs but you just need them catalogued to use at Harvey’s


My Rng sucks for some reason,, but I would really appreciate the trade ! Thank you ^^

	Post automatically merged: Dec 19, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> This event is on-going to 11:59pm EST on December 24th so plenty of time to track some things down! There also isn't a minimum seasonal set item requirement like we had in our Easter interior and Halloween exterior decorating events.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH WAIT I DON'T NEED SPECIFIC ITEMS ? That makes things so much easier lol now that blue hair tho  looks epic ngl ! Love the make up too !


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> My Rng sucks for some reason,, but I would really appreciate the trade ! Thank you ^^


Saaaame ;-; If it wasn't for this forum I'd never get seasonal things  I'll load up my game and PM you ~

	Post automatically merged: Dec 19, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> This event is on-going to 11:59pm EST on December 24th so plenty of time to track some things down! There also isn't a minimum seasonal set item requirement like we had in our Easter interior and Halloween exterior decorating events.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You look amazing ahhhhh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 19, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Saaaame ;-; If it wasn't for this forum I'd never get seasonal things  I'll load up my game and PM you ~


Funny how my start on this forum was to get a simple hair bow and now I'm trading all kinds of stuff lol ! I'll be waiting for your pm uvu


----------



## Chris (Dec 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> OH WAIT I DON'T NEED SPECIFIC ITEMS ? That makes things so much easier lol now that blue hair tho  looks epic ngl ! Love the make up too !


Yep, nothing in the rules about needing a certain number/items from a specific set this time around.  
Also thank you! I need to top up the blue it's faded quite a bit. 



ReeBear said:


> You look amazing ahhhhh


Thank you! Admittedly a little over-dressed for sitting staring at a screen but oh well. Bring on tonight!


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 19, 2020)

hello i should be active here more often LOL hope everyone is doing okay! Because im not jk postgrad just sucks 

and @Vrisnem YOU LOOK STUNNING!!! love love love your color coordination  also can i say your hair looks so cool?? I’ve been wanting to dye my hair but the struggle is bleaching my hair a lot first bc my hair is pitch black ahhh


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 19, 2020)

Hello @skarmoury


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 19, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Hello @skarmoury


Hello!!  Love your artwork


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 19, 2020)

Oh yeah, with Harvey’s I think the only holiday-themed item I used was the Yule log and my reindeer hood lol


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 19, 2020)

skarmoury said:


> Hello!!  Love your artwork


Thank you 

	Post automatically merged: Dec 19, 2020

6pm nap time for me ;-; Winter is hard.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 19, 2020)

@skarmoury gimmie ur line up rn it's amazing


----------



## Chris (Dec 19, 2020)

skarmoury said:


> hello i should be active here more often LOL hope everyone is doing okay! Because im not jk postgrad just sucks
> 
> and @Vrisnem YOU LOOK STUNNING!!! love love love your color coordination  also can i say your hair looks so cool?? I’ve been wanting to dye my hair but the struggle is bleaching my hair a lot first bc my hair is pitch black ahhh



That is lovely of you to say, thank you! 

Bleaching black hair would definitely be a struggle. Mine's naturally dark brown (as shown in the areas that need shaving) and even that usually requires 2-3 rounds with bleach first. If you have long hair too it becomes even more challenging. It's doable though! If you have a friend experienced with bleach/dye to help you that would be beneficial - they can see what you can't!


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 19, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> That is lovely of you to say, thank you!
> 
> Bleaching black hair would definitely be a struggle. Mine's naturally dark brown (as shown in the areas that need shaving) and even that usually requires 2-3 rounds with bleach first. If you have long hair too it becomes even more challenging. It's doable though! If you have a friend experienced with bleach/dye to help you that would be beneficial - they can see what you can't!


thanks for the tip!! yeah I hear 3 bleaches is what most people here do since we all have dark hair. I'm actually planning to visit my friend some time during the holiday break because she's good at bleaching and dyeing hair! I might go for something red-purple because it feels like a classy color.


----------



## Chris (Dec 19, 2020)

I appreciate that you lot are supportive. I updated my profile picture on Facebook with the image I posted on here.



Spoiler: Then this happened.








For the record this is my *grandmother*. She insults me every post I make. 

This is her message from the last profile picture I uploaded back in July:







I'm so tempted to just block her and be done with her right now.


----------



## Antonio (Dec 19, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I appreciate that you lot are supportive. I updated my profile picture on Facebook with the image I posted on here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why haven't you blocked her then?


----------



## Seastar (Dec 19, 2020)

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Chris (Dec 19, 2020)

2-D said:


> Why haven't you blocked her then?


For my Dad's sake (it's his mother). Although I screenshot her messages and sent it to him along with a warning I'm probably going to block her. His response was, "Thought you already had." So I'm taking this as him supporting me.


----------



## Antonio (Dec 19, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> For my Dad's sake (it's his mother). Although I screenshot her messages and sent it to him along with a warning I'm probably going to block her. His response was, "Thought you already had." So I'm taking this as him supporting me.


Understandable as to why you haven't before. From my perspective on life, no one should tolerate being insulted, no matter the circumstances or who's it from. Sorry for prying into the discussion.


----------



## Chris (Dec 19, 2020)

2-D said:


> Understandable as to why you haven't before. From my perspective on life, no one should tolerate being insulted, no matter the circumstances or who's it from. Sorry for prying into the discussion.


Absolutely not prying. I wouldn't share it if I weren't wiling to hear other's opinions!


----------



## Antonio (Dec 19, 2020)

Opinions on this graphics? I may blur this image once I save this template...

	Post automatically merged: Dec 19, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> Absolutely not prying. I wouldn't share it if I weren't wiling to hear other's opinions!


Understandable. 

	Post automatically merged: Dec 19, 2020





Blur or no blur?

	Post automatically merged: Dec 19, 2020




non blur version


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 19, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I appreciate that you lot are supportive. I updated my profile picture on Facebook with the image I posted on here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*hisses*
Vris you look amaaaaazing!

Pre being disabled I had a food service job. I cut my hair vvv short at times and had amazing gender euphoria, like ahhhh (I’ll dig up photos). A customer said to me “I’ve seen you with long hair, and I’ve seen you with short hair, and I have to say I prefer you with long hair.” And I really struggled not to laugh in her face.


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 19, 2020)

Spoiler: Rory face from when I had short hair/cw for neck surgery scar


----------



## Chris (Dec 19, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> *hisses*
> Vris you look amaaaaazing!
> 
> Pre being disabled I had a food service job. I cut my hair vvv short at times and had amazing gender euphoria, like ahhhh (I’ll dig up photos). A customer said to me “I’ve seen you with long hair, and I’ve seen you with short hair, and I have to say I prefer you with long hair.” And I really struggled not to laugh in her face.


Thank you.  
And thank you for sharing your experience. It's so strange how people think they are entitled to make comments like that. They wouldn't appreciate it if the positions were reversed.


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 19, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Thank you.
> And thank you for sharing your experience. It's so strange how people think they are entitled to make comments like that. They wouldn't appreciate it if the positions were reversed.


It really is bizarre. And anytime :’)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 19, 2020)

I actually saw a deer today on the way home! It was just chillin’


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 19, 2020)

2-D said:


> View attachment 344941
> Opinions on this graphics? I may blur this image once I save this template...
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 19, 2020
> ...


I’d go for not blur personally


----------



## Mick (Dec 19, 2020)

2-D said:


> View attachment 344941
> Opinions on this graphics? I may blur this image once I save this template...
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 19, 2020
> ...



Voting no blur. Or maybe only blur the moon. It's so clean! :O


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 19, 2020)

2-D said:


> View attachment 344941
> Opinions on this graphics? I may blur this image once I save this template...
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 19, 2020
> ...


not blur, unless you're using it for a background. then maybe blur?


----------



## Antonio (Dec 19, 2020)

I went with no blur

	Post automatically merged: Dec 19, 2020





it looks nice on twitch


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 19, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I appreciate that you lot are supportive. I updated my profile picture on Facebook with the image I posted on here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am I allowed to fight a old lady-

	Post automatically merged: Dec 19, 2020

Asking for a friend


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 20, 2020)

I’m off to bed now. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 20, 2020)

ach so happy my Mari Lwyd outfit got accepted for festive fashion, I was really worried


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 20, 2020)

Good morning everyone


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Good morning everyone


Milkyyyy! Hey


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 20, 2020)

I’ve got a really good idea for my second clothing prompt. I’m getting things set up for it!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 20, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Milkyyyy! Hey


Hiiii !

	Post automatically merged: Dec 20, 2020

I'm struggling with the second festive fashion 
thing. I wanna do a black character but aaa that seems so hard to find


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hiiii !
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 20, 2020
> 
> ...


Ughdd  why is representation in media still so poor, it makes me so angry ;-; It's probably not what you're looking for but there's the Blacktober approach?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 20, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Ughdd  why is representation in media still so poor, it makes me so angry ;-; It's probably not what you're looking for but there's the Blacktober approach?


It's fine not too many good wholesome black Christmas movies have been made so. I might do Annie though. I think that should work


----------



## Chris (Dec 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hiiii !
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 20, 2020
> 
> ...


It's a shame that there are not enough diverse references for this. If it helps, we're not going to rule you out of staff favourite potential based on your island rep's complexion not matching the character you are referencing.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It's a shame that there are not enough diverse references for this. If it helps, we're not going to rule you out of potential staff favourite potential based on your island rep's complexion not matching the character you are referencing.


It's okay. I just kinda want to not have to change my characters skin tone to a lighter shade of something but I hate to black wash a character cuz some people don't like that either qwp I'm just aaaaa


----------



## Chris (Dec 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> It's okay. I just kinda want to not have to change my characters skin tone to a lighter shade of something but I hate to black wash a character cuz some people don't like that either qwp I'm just aaaaa


I'm going to summon the wonderful @dizzy bone in hopes she can share some encouraging words here.


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> It's okay. I just kinda want to not have to change my characters skin tone to a lighter shade of something but I hate to black wash a character cuz some people don't like that either qwp I'm just aaaaa


If anyone complains about you cosplaying a character as black I will fight them  
I wanted to be a storyboard artist pre disability and I'm just really frustrated with representation in media in general ahahah


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 20, 2020)

I guess I'm just thinking too hard on this but it sucks but I can make do with what I got ;;


----------



## dizzy bone (Dec 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> It's okay. I just kinda want to not have to change my characters skin tone to a lighter shade of something but I hate to black wash a character cuz some people don't like that either qwp I'm just aaaaa



Hi Milky! You definitely shouldn't feel the need to alter your skin tone for this challenge! It won't affect the prompt challenge in any way and we encourage you to present your representative in a costume/cosplay or character that you are comfortable with. We're mainly going to be looking at the overall outfit and idea behind it  Please don't feel pressured to change your looks for this!


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 20, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I guess I'm just thinking too hard on this but it sucks but I can make do with what I got ;;


Not at all friendo ;-; 
Like I have different personal issues with representation in media (I'm disabled and queer) so my experience is gonna be different to yours, but It's okay to be angry/annoyed/put out by lack of representation. It can seem silly or trivial but so much of our identity is built on finding characters we relate to


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 20, 2020)

dizzy bone said:


> Hi Milky! You definitely shouldn't feel the need to alter your skin tone for this challenge! It won't affect the prompt challenge in any way and we encourage you to present your representative in a costume/cosplay or character that you are comfortable with. We're mainly going to be looking at the overall outfit and idea behind it  Please don't feel pressured to change your looks for this!


Thank you for those words aaah okay I feel better now


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 20, 2020)

Yesterday I got 5 stars and I'm only about 80 days into the game! I'm really surprised and proud of myself because it took me ages to get a perfect town in acnl, but anyway I might finally get a dream code up if anybody wants to visit! (It's still a big WIP and a huge mess)

But I'm super excited and I got my first lily of the valley c: (I just know its gonna make my town look awesome hopefully)

	Post automatically merged: Dec 20, 2020

Also some other good news! I got Hamphrey to move out (FINALLY and yes I'll update my sig im just too lazy rn :X) and I decided to go dreamie hunting and about like 5 tickets in I found Wolfgang, but I got a feeling that I shouldn't take him so I kept on looking and it was totally worth it because I found MARINA so I'm SUPER DUPER HAPPY CAUSE SHE'S ON MY TOP TEN VILLAGER LIST 

so yeah my island has been pretty great recently.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 21, 2020)

I’ve got to go to bed soon. See y’all later!


----------



## nightxshift (Dec 21, 2020)

Good morning European people


----------



## Chris (Dec 21, 2020)

nightxshift said:


> Good morning European people


I don't want it to be morning yet. Rewind the clock please.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Dec 21, 2020)

hello it is I

that one girl who wouldn't shut up **** up about pErSonA hAahahhHahahahHh pAnCaKeS HHahAahHah fUnNyyYy

she is still alive (unfortunately)

back into the only being active in pm chats and holiday submissions


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 21, 2020)

thetessagrace said:


> Yesterday I got 5 stars and I'm only about 80 days into the game! I'm really surprised and proud of myself because it took me ages to get a perfect town in acnl, but anyway I might finally get a dream code up if anybody wants to visit! (It's still a big WIP and a huge mess)
> 
> But I'm super excited and I got my first lily of the valley c: (I just know its gonna make my town look awesome hopefully)
> 
> ...


Whahhhh congrats! I absolutely adore Marina, she's my next door neighbour and is never leaving ;w; I love how her design in acnh makes her look perpetually worried 

	Post automatically merged: Dec 21, 2020

Also weeps I spent houuuurs on my Deck the Halls submission bc I got way too into it  Just one more event to do now


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 21, 2020)

Hi hello


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 21, 2020)

hello y'all, do you guys have any food to share


----------



## Chris (Dec 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hello y'all, do you guys have any food to share


Hopefully soon. I'm waiting for my fave local Chinese takeout to open so I can order food.


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 21, 2020)

I'm so sleeeeepy but bedding is in the wash so I can't go nap ;-;


----------



## Chris (Dec 21, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I'm so sleeeeepy but bedding is in the wash so I can't go nap ;-;


Find a blanket and make a nest on the couch.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 21, 2020)

Aaaah I'm always so sleepy


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Aaaah I'm always so sleepy


Sleepy bean club


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 21, 2020)

Yup that's us Reebear always sleepy even after I wake up


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 21, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yup that's us Reebear always sleepy even after I wake up


I'm sleep and eat and that is all


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 21, 2020)

I eat sleep eat play video games do college work if I have some and goof off on discord thats it

	Post automatically merged: Dec 21, 2020

Aww thx @2-D for the lights :3


----------



## Clock (Dec 21, 2020)

Just realized I have 45 snowflakes, if anyone wants to gift trade with me though, just let me know.


----------



## Neb (Dec 21, 2020)

I told someone about my sexuality and they aren't talking to me anymore. What do I do?!?!


----------



## Seastar (Dec 21, 2020)

Neb said:


> I told someone about my sexuality and they aren't talking to me anymore. What do I do?!?!


That doesn't really sound like a nice person to me.


----------



## Neb (Dec 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> That doesn't really sound like a nice person to me.


I don't know. Maybe I phrased it in a way that gave them the wrong idea?


----------



## Seastar (Dec 21, 2020)

Neb said:


> I don't know. Maybe I phrased it in a way that gave them the wrong idea?


Maybe? Or they're being really judgmental which is not a good sign.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 21, 2020)

Neb said:


> I told someone about my sexuality and they aren't talking to me anymore. What do I do?!?!


Kill them execution for those who oppose you


----------



## Seastar (Dec 21, 2020)

@Neb Have you tried asking them if you did something wrong? Sorry, I'm terrible at relationships, I'm asexual.


----------



## Neb (Dec 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> @Neb Have you tried asking them if you did something wrong? Sorry, I'm terrible at relationships, I'm asexual.


I'm not in a relationship with them (I don't think so at least), but I asked about it and haven’t heard anything back.


----------



## Chris (Dec 22, 2020)

Neb said:


> I told someone about my sexuality and they aren't talking to me anymore. What do I do?!?!


Did they simply stop responding?

If it is someone who meets the criteria for you to develop attraction to (e.g. if you are male, they are male, and you come out as MLM) sometimes people misinterpret you choosing to come out to them as you implying you are specifically attracted to them. To apply it to a heteronormative situation: it is similar to how a girl might distance herself from a boy after he mentions that he has a crush on someone because she assumes it is her and does not reciprocate.

I hope for the sake of your friendship that their behaviour is the result of a misunderstanding like this rather than them specifically taking issue with your sexuality.


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 22, 2020)

Hey @Neb hope you're doing okay ;w; weird/cold responses are never fun to coming out, please feel free to PM me if you need to talk ;w;


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 22, 2020)

submitted something for every event ;w; Now I just gotta sort out real World stuff


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 22, 2020)

Good morning guys


----------



## Antonio (Dec 22, 2020)

Good morning everyone!


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 22, 2020)

I
I did some free art for a book for "exposure" which like, red flag, i know
They wrote my insta down wrong.
I'mah cry.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 22, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I
> I did some free art for a book for "exposure" which like, red flag, i know
> They wrote my insta down wrong.
> I'mah cry.


At least you're willing to do art for exposure I'm too scared.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 22, 2020

Oh and Also I wrote two letters for prompt two which is better 
Hello Jingle or whatever,

Can you please tell everyone you're real already ? I keep getting stupid question about whether you're real not and have to sort through a bunch of stupid letters for you and it's really a pain the butt feathers. What's even the big deal about you ? You're just a dumb dear who gives presents. Which honestly can't be true consider I have yet to get one. I find that rather strange and unamusing. I work all year and I get not a single thing !? To heck with that ! Just show your self already so these pesky children will finally shut up for once. I also appreciate it if you told them to stop being a "grouch who stole Toy Day Joy" I seriously have no idea what that means.

-Yours Truly or whatever Phyllis 
Or 
Jingle Jingle,

Hii ! I'm Filbert ! Though you already know that since Santa knows everyone ! I'm so excited to see you again this year. I keep trying to convince Diana you're real but all she ever does is roll her eyes and tell me I'm being a kid ! I know you're real because who else ate my cookies last year that left out the night before ? Maybe it was me. I do sleep eat. But it couldn't have been me ! I would have crumbs all over me ! I just hope you can bring a color pencil tree. I know color pencils come from tree but when I plant one it never seems to grow. I think I just need Santa's Magic to do the trick. I'm hungry can you bring cookies too ?


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> At least you're willing to do art for exposure I'm too scared.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 22, 2020
> 
> ...


The Filbert one cracks me up especially, sweet bab ;w;


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 22, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> The Filbert one cracks me up especially, sweet bab ;w;


That's the one I ended up going with ! Filbert is my baby uwu


----------



## Neb (Dec 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Did they simply stop responding?
> 
> If it is someone who meets the criteria for you to develop attraction to (e.g. if you are male, they are male, and you come out as MLM) sometimes people misinterpret you choosing to come out to them as you implying you are specifically attracted to them. To apply it to a heteronormative situation: it is similar to how a girl might distance herself from a boy after he mentions that he has a crush on someone because she assumes it is her and does not reciprocate.
> 
> I hope for the sake of your friendship that their behaviour is the result of a misunderstanding like this rather than them specifically taking issue with your sexuality.


Yeah, I just asked about what they thought of the LGBTQIA+ community since I thought it would be a good conversation starter. I only mentioned being pansexual to give them context.

It’s possible they might have taken it as a hint. Usually I’m direct when confessing to someone, but they wouldn’t had known that.


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 22, 2020)

Neb said:


> Yeah, I just asked about what they thought of the LGBTQIA+ community since I thought it would be a good conversation starter. I only mentioned being pansexual to give them context.
> 
> It’s possible they might have taken it as a hint. Usually I’m direct when confessing to someone, but they wouldn’t had known that.


Mrh ;-; still no response from them? 
Hope you‘re doing okay ~


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 22, 2020)

Neb said:


> I told someone about my sexuality and they aren't talking to me anymore. What do I do?!?!


if they cant handle your fabulous self then they dont deserve to be your friend.
this happened to my best friend. when she came out as lesbian to one of her closest friends the girl started like hating on her and me and my friend were just like, well lol bye so just know that if they aren't accepting you i will c:

	Post automatically merged: Dec 22, 2020

sorry i only just realized that this may have been a little harsh to the person who is ignoring you because i dont know the situation so my apologies if i offended you


----------



## Neb (Dec 23, 2020)

thetessagrace said:


> if they cant handle your fabulous self then they dont deserve to be your friend.
> this happened to my best friend. when she came out as lesbian to one of her closest friends the girl started like hating on her and me and my friend were just like, well lol bye so just know that if they aren't accepting you i will c:
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 22, 2020
> ...


It’s okay. I'm not mad at them, but it does make me sad that they suddenly cut contact.

If it was out of homophobia (which I’m starting to doubt), it’s certainly milder than past experiences. Kids laughed at me sometimes for having two moms and I got a ton of nasty comments for wearing dresses during pride.


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 23, 2020)

Time to use up the last of my pre Christmas energy to make some sweet treats and then I'm napping uwu

	Post automatically merged: Dec 23, 2020

How is everyone today?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 23, 2020)

Hiii ! Christmas is in two days and even though I don't celebrate my family is still getting me gifts now I just need to order this damn switch already. Wanted to get the new xbox but dad said not to buy it. That's sus. He never tells me no on what I want to buy. Maybe he already got it?

	Post automatically merged: Dec 23, 2020

All I'm saying is if I don't see an xbox soon I'mma buy it  and it'll go in my room


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 23, 2020)

Argh, the one day I miss the TBT advent is when there was a collectible, lol.

Well at least I have enough snowflakes for something.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Argh, the one day I miss the TBT advent is when there was a collectible, lol.
> 
> Well at least I have enough snowflakes for something.


You want my candy ? :3

	Post automatically merged: Dec 23, 2020





Man what events are they doing to get this many ?!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You want my candy ? :3
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 23, 2020
> 
> ...


Oh it's fine lol, you can keep it


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 23, 2020)

Neb said:


> It’s okay. I'm not mad at them, but it does make me sad that they suddenly cut contact.
> 
> If it was out of homophobia (which I’m starting to doubt), it’s certainly milder than past experiences. Kids laughed at me sometimes for having two moms and I got a ton of nasty comments for wearing dresses during pride.


wow that really sounds terrible. i wish that the world wasn't so miserably rude and small minded. i hope that you can find your way and people who accept you! and i really do hope that this person didn't break contact with you because of your sexuality.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oh it's fine lol, you can keep it


Oh okay if you say so ! Lol

	Post automatically merged: Dec 23, 2020



Neb said:


> It’s okay. I'm not mad at them, but it does make me sad that they suddenly cut contact.
> 
> If it was out of homophobia (which I’m starting to doubt), it’s certainly milder than past experiences. Kids laughed at me sometimes for having two moms and I got a ton of nasty comments for wearing dresses during pride.


Wait so what do you identity as exactly ? I don't see anything wrong with having two moms tbh


----------



## Neb (Dec 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh okay if you say so ! Lol
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 23, 2020
> 
> ...


I’m pansexual, but I also have two moms. Kids mainly teased me for it because their parents thought only straight couples could get married.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 23, 2020)

Neb said:


> I’m pansexual, but I also have two moms. Kids mainly teased me for it because their parents thought only straight couples could get married.


Oooh ! Coolio ! I see nothing wrong with two moms I just feel don't take this the wrong way that some of those kids only know what it's like to have a mom and a dad and that's what's best so seeing two moms probably just confused them


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Dec 23, 2020)

did you guys dislike amber heard's 2020 takeaway video yet?


----------



## Seastar (Dec 23, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> did you guys dislike amber heard's 2020 takeaway video yet?


I don't even know who that is.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Dec 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't even know who that is.


abused her husband johnny depp and played the victim card saying he abused her with evidence saying she's the abuser but court wont do anything because she's a woman


----------



## Neb (Dec 23, 2020)

Me knowing I'll turn 19 in two months.


----------



## Chris (Dec 23, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> submitted something for every event ;w; Now I just gotta sort out real World stuff


The real world is overrated. 

I've messed up my dominant wrist again which is making doing much of anything hard. Long-term injuries are the worst.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Dec 23, 2020)

Neb said:


> Me knowing I'll turn 19 in two months.


broken image neb


----------



## _Rainy_ (Dec 23, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> abused her husband johnny depp and played the victim card saying he abused her with evidence saying she's the abuser but court wont do anything because she's a woman


----------



## Neb (Dec 23, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> broken image neb


Fixed


----------



## Clock (Dec 23, 2020)

Can't think of anything else to say here anymore, but how is everyone today?
Also if anyone wants to gift trade, just let me know, I want to have a full row of presents if its possible...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Dec 23, 2020)

Intelligent_zombie said:


> View attachment 346518


words please.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 23, 2020



Intelligent_zombie said:


> View attachment 346518


words please.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Dec 23, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> words please.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 23, 2020
> 
> ...


I never really noticed her tbh. There’s nothing about her that I’ve found interesting. I think she’s going to say and do anything to keep her career going. The whole situation is just gross.


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 23, 2020)

Neb said:


> I’m pansexual, but I also have two moms. Kids mainly teased me for it because their parents thought only straight couples could get married.


wow im sorry about that
im a straight ally and i live in utah, and unfortunately literally everyone here is republican (not that republican people are bad or homophobic or anything its just that the people i live around are very... extreme about it) and a lot of them are pretty homophobic. i cant wait for the day when all sorts of identities are normalized around the world and people aren't as, ugh i could go on a whole rant about how unfair the world is >:C

like seriously i shouldn't have to say im a straight ally that should just be given.

argh i hate the U.S. and the rest of the world

i just hate people ahhhh


----------



## Neb (Dec 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You want my candy ? :3
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 23, 2020
> 
> ...


I’m not surprised Kilza has the most snowflakes lol. I used to be on a Pokémon Discord server with him and he always worked very hard to do well on the events.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 24, 2020)

Hii


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 24, 2020)

Gyuunyuu Hoshi san!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 24, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Gyuunyuu Hoshi san!


:> 

	Post automatically merged: Dec 24, 2020

*I am Santa I'm giving PREZZIES *


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> :>
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 24, 2020
> 
> *I am Santa I'm giving PREZZIES *


Whahhhh so kind


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 24, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Whahhhh so kind


=v= I gots snowflakes I wanna use them before they melt ! :3 Plus you seem to have a love for pink :3


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> =v= I gots snowflakes I wanna use them before they melt ! :3 Plus you seem to have a love for pink :3


Pahahaha what gave it away


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 24, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Pahahaha what gave it away


Ooooh just the overall aesthetic you had before Christmas =v= I love pink too it's my favorite color actually


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Ooooh just the overall aesthetic you had before Christmas =v= I love pink too it's my favorite color actually


I’m looking forward to getting a vvvv pink aesthetic in Spring 
Also ahhh I’m so excited for collectible reveal tomorrow ;w;
How are youuuu Milky?


----------



## Chris (Dec 24, 2020)

How is it Christmas Eve already!?


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> How is it Christmas Eve already!?


I knoooow ;w; I’m already tired out by it honestly ;w;
Vris Vris Vris Vris what are the new collectibles gonna be I’m so excited!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 24, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I’m looking forward to getting a vvvv pink aesthetic in Spring
> Also ahhh I’m so excited for collectible reveal tomorrow ;w;
> How are youuuu Milky?


I'll love your aesthetic aaa and I'm good ! I'm excited to see what collectibles I get on tbt

	Post automatically merged: Dec 24, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> How is it Christmas Eve already!?


Tbh I totally forgot it's Christmas Eve


----------



## Chris (Dec 24, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I knoooow ;w; I’m already tired out by it honestly ;w;
> Vris Vris Vris Vris what are the new collectibles gonna be I’m so excited!


Make sure to get lots of rest tonight so you've energy for tomorrow!

I'll just say that I think people are going to like them. There is one I'm particularly excited about and can't wait to display.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 24, 2020)

I just hope I get a dreamy egg I doubt I will but I can only hope =v= I got more prezzies than what I was expecting. Though..I did do more of the contest this time around since I focused less on winning and more on getting snowflakes to get gifts !


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I just hope I get a dreamy egg I doubt I will but I can only hope =v= I got more prezzies than what I was expecting. Though..I did do more of the contest this time around since I focused less on winning and more on getting snowflakes to get gifts !


Yeeee I find focusing on just entering a lot calmer and more fun than worrying over trying to win ;w;  



Vrisnem said:


> Make sure to get lots of rest tonight so you've energy for tomorrow!
> 
> I'll just say that I think people are going to like them. There is one I'm particularly excited about and can't wait to display.


*screeches happily*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 24, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Yeeee I find focusing on just entering a lot calmer and more fun than worrying over trying to win ;w;


That's what I did and I ended up doing my own art for some of the contest ! 









Nothing spectacular or amazing like other artists but I stuck to my icon and aesthetic so these came out better than expected !


----------



## nightxshift (Dec 24, 2020)

it’s 4AM


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 24, 2020)

9:15 pm for me I'm dreading tommorow tbh.


----------



## Chris (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 25, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Merry Christmas.


MERRY CRITHMITH


----------



## Neb (Dec 25, 2020)

(456 minutes left for me)


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 25, 2020)

Neb said:


> (456 minutes left for me)


how many hours is that


----------



## Chris (Dec 25, 2020)

It's 7am here. I had hoped for a lie in this morning but oh well. Might go make a cup of tea and bring it back to bed.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 25, 2020)

its 1 20 am here and I'm not tired qwp


----------



## Seastar (Dec 25, 2020)

It's 1 AM for me.
But I do get to go open almost a thousand virtual presents in like 40 minutes


----------



## Neb (Dec 25, 2020)

Oops. I meant 45. It’s in a half hour now.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Dec 25, 2020)

It’s midnight now in the PNW.

when can I open my presents?


----------



## Neb (Dec 25, 2020)

You can spend snowflakes on items until 7 P.M. EST today, so I assume it’s not long after that.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Dec 25, 2020)

Happy Holidays basement dwellers!


----------



## Chris (Dec 25, 2020)

My family initially cancelled Christmas and then decided _*very last minute*_ that we're celebrating after all. They said not to worry about buying gifts. Turns out what they meant was they aren't interested in swapping/receiving gifts this year - but they surprised me with _Hyrule Warriors: Age of Calamity_, PJs, and socks. 

Also -2°C (28°F) is bloody cold.


----------



## nightxshift (Dec 25, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Merry Christmas.


MARRY CHRYSTLER


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 25, 2020)

Get dressed yee merry gentlemen for it is Christmas day!


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 25, 2020)

New plush friend new plush friend!
What should I name them?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Chrisis y'all


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 25, 2020)

Hii


----------



## Chris (Dec 25, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> New plush friend new plush friend!
> What should I name them?
> View attachment 347147


That is so cute! Did you decide on a name? 

Got a new shirt and obsessed. Please ignore the fact it needs ironed.


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 25, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> That is so cute! Did you decide on a name?
> 
> Got a new shirt and obsessed. Please ignore the fact it needs ironed.
> View attachment 347202


I named them Gretchen and whahhhhh Vris, u look vvvvvv good ;w;


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 25, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> That is so cute! Did you decide on a name?
> 
> Got a new shirt and obsessed. Please ignore the fact it needs ironed.
> View attachment 347202


Vris stop being hot for 3 seconds plz thx ️


----------



## Chris (Dec 25, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I named them Gretchen and whahhhhh Vris, u look vvvvvv good ;w;


Great name choice. They’re adorable! Also thank you. 



Milky star said:


> Vris stop being hot for 3 seconds plz thx


You are much too nice. Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 25, 2020)

I'm just being honest sir you really do look good


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 25, 2020)

I still have 20 snowflakes, does anyone want a gift?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 25, 2020)

I mean if you're asking :^


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 25, 2020)

there, i hope you have a great christmas c:


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 25, 2020)

WAIT I DIDN'T THINK AAA THANK YOU SO MUCH


----------



## Chris (Dec 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm just being honest sir you really do look good


My Dad just asked why I was smiling at my phone. Thank you Milky. Merry Christmas.


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> WAIT I DIDN'T THINK AAA THANK YOU SO MUCH


lmao np! merry christmas!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 25, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> My Dad just asked why I was smiling at my phone. Thank you Milky. Merry Christmas.


Awww you're welcome ! I'm glad I made you happy Merry Christmas to you too


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 25, 2020)

I got breath of the wild today for christmas from my parents and the graphics are fantastic but for me the relaxing ambience and soundtrack is breathtaking


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 25, 2020)

Oooh I never played that game I hear it's good !


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 25, 2020)

Super excited to see the collectibles reveal ahahahah owo


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 25, 2020)

Why isn't it 7pm yet aaa


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 25, 2020)

thetessagrace said:


> I got breath of the wild today for christmas from my parents and the graphics are fantastic but for me the relaxing ambience and soundtrack is breathtaking


Ahhh I really wanna play it again soon ;-; I went on hiatus with it after starting acnh bc I lost momentum  It's such a lovely world to explore ~ Glad you're enjoying it, hope you find many koroks and befriend many horses uwu


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 25, 2020)

Wait it's 6pm on the eastern side aaaa


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 25, 2020)

Just went to wish Ruby happy birthday ;w;
*is warm and sleepy and full of food*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 25, 2020)

Aaaah gift reveal making me anxious


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 25, 2020)

Ahahahah ikr
I feel like I should sleep (it's already gone midnight) but I neeeeed to seeeee new collectibles


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 25, 2020)

It's only 6:10 pm for me but surprises make me anxious aaa


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> It's only 6:10 pm for me but surprises make me anxious aaa


I feeeeel! My real world presents were known things so this is the only surprise and that means they are filling my brain owo


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 25, 2020)

The things I bought for myself is cool n all but idk the tbt gifts just seem cooler maybe cuz it's a surprise !!


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 25, 2020)

I moved some acnh photos to my phone today and look Milky!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 25, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I moved some acnh photos to my phone today and look Milky!
> View attachment 347238


Oh my gosh I love this !! I'mma save this aaa

	Post automatically merged: Dec 25, 2020

Needed a new pfp too bad both of us couldn't fit qwp


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 25, 2020)

Maybe we should have basement photoshoot at some point uwu


Milky star said:


> Oh my gosh I love this !! I'mma save this aaa
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 25, 2020
> 
> Needed a new pfp too bad both of us couldn't fit qwp


Pahaha <3
Am glad u like uwu


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 25, 2020)

It's super cute ! I meant to get those screenshots from my switch but I forgot ! Aa I'mma make edits out of them tho uvu


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> It's super cute ! I meant to get those screenshots from my switch but I forgot ! Aa I'mma make edits out of them tho uvu


Whahhh I'd love to see ur edits ;w;


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 25, 2020)

I'mma do some yess


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 25, 2020)

hell yeah the orange present was a dog


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 25, 2020)

I need more pups asap ;w;


----------



## Mick (Dec 25, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I need more pups asap ;w;



They are so nice, I think the demand for them is going to be real high o.o Luckily there are quite a few around...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 25, 2020)

Glad to know there really were no wasps in the orange present (thanks ylwc)


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 25, 2020)

Mick said:


> They are so nice, I think the demand for them is going to be real high o.o Luckily there are quite a few around...


Trading collectibles at 1am to get a full line of pups what is wrong with me ahahahah


----------



## Mick (Dec 25, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Trading collectibles at 1am to get a full line of pups what is wrong with me ahahahah



With my sleep schedule, I have literally no right to criticise you on this lol

It's working though, right? Looking great!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Dec 25, 2020)

THE PUPPIES


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 25, 2020)

Bro I just love how aesthetic my line up is the rng blessed me with an perfect line up


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Bro I just love how aesthetic my line up is the rng blessed me with an perfect line up


So beautiful Milky!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 25, 2020)

_*BEST PART IS ALMOST THE WHOLE TOP LINE IS YUMEKO REFERENCES I LOVE YOU JULI*_


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 25, 2020)

I'm so happy w/ pups and rainbows rn


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 25, 2020)

The puppies are so cute but HHHH my ocd can't handle uneven line ups rn


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 26, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Ahhh I really wanna play it again soon ;-; I went on hiatus with it after starting acnh bc I lost momentum  It's such a lovely world to explore ~ Glad you're enjoying it, hope you find many koroks and befriend many horses uwu


tysm! merry christmas c:


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Dec 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> _*BEST PART IS ALMOST THE WHOLE TOP LINE IS YUMEKO REFERENCES I LOVE YOU JULI*_


*nervously sweats because mine are all references too*
oH gOd


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 26, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> *nervously sweats because mine are all references too*
> oH gOd


We're just did a really good swap its okay


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 26, 2020)

i can change my sig and avatar! that's kind of exciting c: i kind of wanna do something mha themed but i might just stick with naruto. hmmm now all the ideas come in!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 26, 2020)

I'm back to Yumeko until I decide to maybe make another gif avi.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Dec 26, 2020)

magic basketball time


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 26, 2020)

@Milky star she's the one from kakegurui, right? my friend made me watch the first episode and its on my anime list but its a little weird... lmao cool avatar though


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Dec 26, 2020)

you can never go wrong with the magic basketball


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 26, 2020)

thetessagrace said:


> @Milky star she's the one from kakegurui, right? my friend made me watch the first episode and its on my anime list but its a little weird... lmao cool avatar though


LISTEN LISTEN I PROMISE KAKEGURUI IS SO GOOD !!! I had the same impression but after watching most of it I am IN LOVE WITH YUMEKO


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> LISTEN LISTEN I PROMISE KAKEGURUI IS SO GOOD !!! I had the same impression but after watching most of it I am IN LOVE WITH YUMEKO


i'll probably watch it, it seems pretty intriguing 
but you can't deny its a little... well psycho im just gonna be honest. i find it interesting, i have other anime on my list before that but ill get to kakegurui at one point

also nice basketball santa @Ametsa Izarra


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Dec 26, 2020)

i am secretly a magic basketball propaganda account 

..but a magic basketball propaganda account wouldn't say that


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 26, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> i am secretly a magic basketball propaganda account
> 
> ..but a magic basketball propaganda account wouldn't say that


wow that hurts my brain lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Dec 26, 2020)

thetessagrace said:


> wow that hurts my brain lol


give into the basketball


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 26, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> give into the basketball


no! never!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Dec 26, 2020)

thetessagrace said:


> no! never!


it grants wishes


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 26, 2020)

really?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Dec 26, 2020)

thetessagrace said:


> really?


if you truly believe in the magic basketball all your wishes will come true


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 26, 2020)

thetessagrace said:


> i'll probably watch it, it seems pretty intriguing
> but you can't deny its a little... well psycho im just gonna be honest. i find it interesting, i have other anime on my list before that but ill get to kakegurui at one point
> 
> also nice basketball santa @Ametsa Izarra


The psycho part is what hooked me. At first I was like "Gambling is lame" but seeing the characters especially Yumeko go super crazy over gambling I loved it. The anime is so interesting and if you keep watching you'll see how smart Yumeko is.


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 26, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> if you truly believe in the magic basketball all your wishes will come true


I BELIEVE


Milky star said:


> The psycho part is what hooked me. At first I was like "Gambling is lame" but seeing the characters especially Yumeko go super crazy over gambling I loved it. The anime is so interesting and if you keep watching you'll see how smart Yumeko is.


It sounds cool. I'll watch it, you've convinced me. Just not yet cause im too busy with mha, naruto, pokemon, haikyuu, and promised neverland


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 26, 2020)

thetessagrace said:


> I BELIEVE
> 
> It sounds cool. I'll watch it, you've convinced me. Just not yet cause im too busy with mha, naruto, pokemon, haikyuu, and promised neverland


*LETS GOOOO GONNA GET ANOTHER PERSON ON KAKEGURUI*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Dec 26, 2020)

thetessagrace said:


> I BELIEVE
> 
> It sounds cool. I'll watch it, you've convinced me. Just not yet cause im too busy with mha, naruto, pokemon, haikyuu, and promised neverland


THEN MAY THE MAGIC BASKETBALL GRANT YOUR EVERY WISH


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *LETS GOOOO GONNA GET ANOTHER PERSON ON KAKEGURUI*


uh oh lol what have i gotten myself into


Ametsa Izarra said:


> THEN MAY THE MAGIC BASKETBALL GRANT YOUR EVERY WISH


YAY MY WISHES ARE GOING TO BE AWESOME


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 26, 2020)

thetessagrace said:


> uh oh lol what have i gotten myself into


Only one of the best Netflix originals ever.


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Only one of the best Netflix originals ever.


oh i didn't realize it was a netflix original! did you ever watch violet evergarden? i really liked that one


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Dec 26, 2020)

thetessagrace said:


> uh oh lol what have i gotten myself into
> 
> YAY MY WISHES ARE GOING TO BE AWESOME


no limits on wishes

go dominate the world kiddo


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 26, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> no limits on wishes
> 
> go dominate the world kiddo


tysm!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Dec 26, 2020)

thetessagrace said:


> tysm!


no problem


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 26, 2020)

thetessagrace said:


> oh i didn't realize it was a netflix original! did you ever watch violet evergarden? i really liked that one


I didn't know it was either until I I looked at it again on Netflix ! I need to watch more tbh I haven't seen evergarden


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I didn't know it was either until I I looked at it again on Netflix ! I need to watch more tbh I haven't seen evergarden


Oh violet evergarden is really good and made me cry so hard. gosh the art style is so pretty though i could watch it for hours.
also i updated my sig, title, and avatar, what do you think?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 26, 2020)

thetessagrace said:


> Oh violet evergarden is really good and made me cry so hard. gosh the art style is so pretty though i could watch it for hours.
> also i updated my sig, title, and avatar, what do you think?


Imma have to watch it soon ! And I love your entire aesthetic 10/10


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Dec 26, 2020)

the magic  has left for now


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Imma have to watch it soon ! And I love your entire aesthetic 10/10


omg ty and you too! your color scheme is so pretty 


Ametsa Izarra said:


> the magic  has left for now


no! now my dreams wont come true! cute avatar though c:


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Dec 26, 2020)

thetessagrace said:


> omg ty and you too! your color scheme is so pretty
> 
> no! now my dreams wont come true! cute avatar though c:


as long as you believe in the magic basketball they will be there and aaa


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 26, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> as long as you believe in the magic basketball they will be there and aaa


i believe in basketballs


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Dec 26, 2020)

good, you have done well





thetessagrace said:


> i believe in basketballs


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 26, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> View attachment 347418
> good, you have done well


wowow my heart

absolutely inspired


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Dec 26, 2020)

thetessagrace said:


> wowow my heart
> 
> absolutely inspired


yes join the cult my friend


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 26, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> yes join the cult my friend


i will.

well anyway its 11:30 over here so im going to go to bed, merry christmas!


----------



## Chris (Dec 26, 2020)

thetessagrace said:


> i can change my sig and avatar! that's kind of exciting c: i kind of wanna do something mha themed but i might just stick with naruto. hmmm now all the ideas come in!


If you entered Ugly Christmas Signatures and want to be considered for staff favourite (reward: Special Snowflake collectible) then we do require festive avatars and signatures to be visible throughout the next week.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Dec 26, 2020)

hey vris what was your favorite chrismas collectible from this year


----------



## Chris (Dec 26, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> hey vris what was your favorite chrismas collectible from this year


The tin robot! I have been excited for the reveal specifically because of this collectible.  The festive bell is a close second.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Dec 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> The tin robot! I have been excited for the reveal specifically because of this collectible.  The festive bell is a close second.


Personally I'm on the puppy bandwagon but the bell...

THE BELL...

It's so pretty...


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 26, 2020)

Pup, robot and doll are my favs ;w; Gotta do some date trading to make it all work though >>
(Can u tell I'm not good at being Christmassy  )


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 26, 2020)

My body feels so rough today  Guess I'm staying in bed til 2021 now


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> If you entered Ugly Christmas Signatures and want to be considered for staff favourite (reward: Special Snowflake collectible) then we do require festive avatars and signatures to be visible throughout the next week.


oh no. im not a big person for collectibles, so is there a way i can opt out of that contest? thanks


----------



## Antonio (Dec 26, 2020)

My mom slow cooked a ham with brown sugar and pineapples. It's to die for.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 26, 2020)

@Ametsa Izarra on a post about pancakes since I think you like pancakes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Dec 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 347592
> @Ametsa Izarra on a post about pancakes since I think you like pancakes


gee i wonder


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 26, 2020)

All I'm gonna say is Robot and puppy best collectibles ever


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> All I'm gonna say is Robot and puppy best collectibles ever


Yessss 
I need to do some date trading to make a full pup and robot line up


----------



## Chris (Dec 27, 2020)

Glad to see the robot love!


----------



## OtakuTrash (Dec 27, 2020)

hi guys
hope you’re doing well
Tokki also gives her hellos


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Dec 27, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> hi guys
> hope you’re doing well
> Tokki also gives her hellos


tell her we miss her


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 27, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> hi guys
> hope you’re doing well
> Tokki also gives her hellos


HI WE MISS BOTH OF YOU


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 28, 2020)

Hello hello my sister's switch lite came aaa and I went to bed at 6 :30 am because I couldn't sleep


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 28, 2020)

not me looking everywhere for a pretty umbrella qr code only to realize you cannot use custom designs as an umbrella...  oops!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 28, 2020)

thetessagrace said:


> not me looking everywhere for a pretty umbrella qr code only to realize you cannot use custom designs as an umbrella...  oops!


This buns me out I loved custom umbrellas..

	Post automatically merged: Dec 28, 2020



 also uh this is what my sister's switch looks like now I'm jealous I want her switch lmao


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> This buns me out I loved custom umbrellas..
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 28, 2020
> 
> ...


yeah im pretty sad about it
AW THE SAILOR MOON THEME

i wanna get a case but im not sure the theme. my switch is like the teal color and its really pretty but its the same color as my best friends switch and we always get them mixed up haha


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 28, 2020)

thetessagrace said:


> yeah im pretty sad about it
> AW THE SAILOR MOON THEME
> 
> i wanna get a case but im not sure the theme. my switch is like the teal color and its really pretty but its the same color as my best friends switch and we always get them mixed up haha


Ohh I know what you can do. I got my sister a skin then a case to go over the skin. Do you like Saniro ? There's a cute Cinnamoroll skin that's teal and will match your switch ! I just did Sailor Moon since it's pink and well my sister and I love the Sailor Moon aesthetic  Amazon has really good cases n skins for cheap


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> This buns me out I loved custom umbrellas..
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 28, 2020
> 
> ...


That's a pretty case


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 28, 2020)

Boop boop hello


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 28, 2020)

Hii


----------



## nightxshift (Dec 28, 2020)

The pups look a bit weird to me but they look nice. just keeping them for when their worth increases

	Post automatically merged: Dec 28, 2020



Milky star said:


> Hii


Hellow


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 28, 2020)

nightxshift said:


> The pups look a bit weird to me but they look nice. just keeping them for when their worth increases
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 28, 2020
> 
> ...


I like the dogs but the robots are cute and the stockings are nice too I'mma keep my pups and maybe in like a year they'll be worth 1k. Though knowin me I wouldn't sell em


----------



## nightxshift (Dec 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I like the dogs but the robots are cute and the stockings are nice too I'mma keep my pups and maybe in like a year they'll be worth 1k. Though knowin me I wouldn't sell em


That’d be awesome after me spending all my left TBT on black roses and black Mushrooms 🕳


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 29, 2020)

There's settled snow outside!
I don't even know if my wheelchair can cope with snow but guess I'm finding out


----------



## Neb (Dec 29, 2020)

Aww I’m jealous! It’s just been raining off and on for the past few weeks. The weather forecast does say it might snow on Sunday though...


----------



## Chris (Dec 29, 2020)

Hope the chair can handle it, @ReeBear! Stay safe!

I've snow too. Someone please take it. Not a fan. I am under several blankets and still cold. Might be a good excuse to relax in a hot bubble bath though.


----------



## Seastar (Dec 29, 2020)

I haven't gotten any snow over here since the end of November.


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 29, 2020)

Ours is already melty mush  Send your excess snow Vris


----------



## Chris (Dec 29, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Ours is already melty mush  Send your excess snow Vris


I am mentally willing it to move over your way. I miss summer.


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 29, 2020)

Swans were seen and dogs were petted uwu


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 29, 2020)

I just drew Marina as an umbrella octopus, I might have to draw takoyaki boy and angry red cthulhu too now


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 29, 2020)

3 squishy octopus draws are in my art thread if anyone’s interested >>


----------



## Chris (Dec 29, 2020)

I am in love with the Octavian one! I love angry looking things.


----------



## Seastar (Dec 29, 2020)

Why don't I have one of these villagers if I'm so obsessed with squids and octopus?

Oh wait, I have Inkwell.


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I am in love with the Octavian one! I love angry looking things.


He’s an angry eldritch terror


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 29, 2020)

I'm trying to be less sleepy so I can play ac with @ReeBear  aaa


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm trying to be less sleepy so I can play ac with @ReeBear  aaa


One of these times I’ll actually be awake/not eating when u visit me ;w;
The struggles of sleepy beans


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 29, 2020)

I even went to bed earlier than I do to because I was sleepy and I was given the day off from work because I worked last night to help out another co-worker and took the chance to sleep in and I'm still sleepy


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I even went to bed earlier than I do to because I was sleepy and I was given the day off from work because I worked last night to help out another co-worker and took the chance to sleep in and I'm still sleepy


Do talk to ur doctor/ get blood tests if you’re struggling with excessive sleepiness ;w;


----------



## Chris (Dec 29, 2020)

So I'm not the only one considering going to sleep stupidly early then? It's 4:30pm and I'm _dead_. I woke-up at 3am and finally lost steam.


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> So I'm not the only one considering going to sleep stupidly early then? It's 4:30pm and I'm _dead_. I woke-up at 3am and finally lost steam.


I regularly have afternoon naps ahahah ;w;


----------



## Seastar (Dec 29, 2020)

I'm probably going to fall asleep while it's still daylight.
I uh... became nocturnal again.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 29, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Do talk to ur doctor/ get blood tests if you’re struggling with excessive sleepiness ;w;


Well no,,it's just me having a bad sleep schedule since I'm on vacation from college


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Well no,,it's just me having a bad sleep schedule since I'm on vacation from college


Ahaha fair :’)))


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> So I'm not the only one considering going to sleep stupidly early then? It's 4:30pm and I'm _dead_. I woke-up at 3am and finally lost steam.


Nah I would sleep even earlier but then my parents would call me lazy

	Post automatically merged: Dec 29, 2020



ReeBear said:


> Ahaha fair :’)))


Yeah. All my friends are such night owls and I am too but man staying up with en until 3-4 am sometime even 5 am is killing my sleep game rn aaa


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 29, 2020)

Two weeby babies uwu (thank for visiting Milky)


----------



## OtakuTrash (Dec 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> HI WE MISS BOTH OF YOU


aaaa i miss u guys
ur awesome


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 29, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> aaaa i miss u guys
> ur awesome


YOU NEED TO COME BACK AND STAY I NEED YOU AND TOKI TO TALK ABOUT KAKEGURUI WITH


----------



## Chris (Dec 29, 2020)

I was silly and slept 5:30pm-11pm. Nocturnal people help what do I do now?


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I was silly and slept 5:30pm-11pm. Nocturnal people help what do I do now?


Vrissss :’)))


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I was silly and slept 5:30pm-11pm. Nocturnal people help what do I do now?


Play video games talk to online friends all night n chill

	Post automatically merged: Dec 29, 2020



Milky star said:


> Play video games talk to online friends all night n chill


Or real friends or both


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I was silly and slept 5:30pm-11pm. Nocturnal people help what do I do now?


@Seastar is also nocturnal rn


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 29, 2020)

I’m such an idiot over collectibles, i get so stressed trying to make pretty line ups someone just take all but ten away from me and make me stop


----------



## trashpedia (Dec 29, 2020)

I almost went nocturnal before and I found it really interesting 0.0
It was mainly due to me having lots of sleeping issues and me not falling asleep until 2-3 AM, which really threw out my sleeping schedule


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 29, 2020)

Am off to bedddd


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Dec 29, 2020)

hi guys am alive

i come to inform you i wont be alive in 200 years


----------



## Seastar (Dec 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I was silly and slept 5:30pm-11pm. Nocturnal people help what do I do now?





Meraki said:


> @Seastar is also nocturnal rn


Yeah, I just slept from noon to 7 PM.
Whoops.


----------



## Chris (Dec 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I was silly and slept 5:30pm-11pm. Nocturnal people help what do I do now?


Went back to sleep and now it's 5:30*a*m. Fixed!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Went back to sleep and now it's 5:30*a*m. Fixed!


bruh


----------



## Chris (Dec 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> bruh


Make that 10am. After 17hrs sleep I can say I am well and truly well-rested.


----------



## Seastar (Dec 30, 2020)

I think 17 hours of sleep would only make me feel worse.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Make that 10am. After 17hrs sleep I can say I am well and truly well-rested.


I'm up at 4:10 am and have to be up at 8 so I can be ready to work at 9 am. Just got off a call with my ex he did some asmr and aaaa it made me tireddd his voice is so..relaxing


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Dec 30, 2020)

damn vris really went full on hibernating


----------



## Chris (Dec 30, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> damn vris really went full on hibernating


Well it _is_ snowing here...


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 30, 2020)

Gonna try to leave bed before noon >: 0 
(and just go watch more shirokuma cafe bc i am baby)
How is everyone?


----------



## Seastar (Dec 30, 2020)

I'm just playing Digimon Story Cyber Sleuth until I fall asleep lol


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 30, 2020)

More plushies on the way uwu


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 30, 2020)

My squishy sheep babies are drawn uwu


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 30, 2020)

Show


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Show


Art thread uwu


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 30, 2020)

Ugh I think one of my only friends is angry at me, woops


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 30, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Ugh I think one of my only friends is angry at me, woops


What am I chopped liver ?


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What am I chopped liver ?


Ilu Milky Hoshi


----------



## Chris (Dec 30, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Ugh I think one of my only friends is angry at me, woops


What happened?


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> What happened?


Just me burning out quickly during d&d and going non verbal half way through the session and I think they're pretty annoyed  Like it's not directed at me but I feel like it's my fault that they found tonight disappointing :')


----------



## Chris (Dec 30, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Just me burning out quickly during d&d and going non verbal half way through the session and I think they're pretty annoyed  Like it's not directed at me but I feel like it's my fault that they found tonight disappointing :')


I was going to say we can voice chat if you want to vent but if you're low on energy that's probably not helpful! Don't feel bad about getting burned out - it happens!


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I was going to say we can voice chat if you want to vent but if you're low on energy that's probably not helpful! Don't feel bad about getting burned out - it happens!


Ahaha I appreciate the offer though  I think I just pushed too hard today honestly, gonna head to sleeeeep uwu


----------



## Chris (Dec 30, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Ahaha I appreciate the offer though  I think I just pushed too hard today honestly, gonna head to sleeeeep uwu


Good night! Get lots of rest.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 30, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Ilu Milky Hoshi


Aw love you too all jokes aside you okay ?


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Aw love you too all jokes aside you okay ?


I watched some shirokuma cafe and feel revived uwu


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 30, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I watched some shirokuma cafe and feel revived uwu


Well at least you feel better


----------



## OtakuTrash (Dec 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Well at least you feel better ☺


omg milky amazing lineup wow
i could seriously never

	Post automatically merged: Dec 31, 2020



Milky star said:


> YOU NEED TO COME BACK AND STAY I NEED YOU AND TOKI TO TALK ABOUT KAKEGURUI WITH


aaaaaaa i am here just not as often
plus i have school and other things
but i can chat sometimes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Dec 31, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> omg milky amazing lineup wow
> i could seriously never
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 31, 2020
> ...


is tokki alive?

tell her this message:

hot dogs are a kind of taco


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 31, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> omg milky amazing lineup wow
> i could seriously never
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 31, 2020
> ...


Aaaaa thank you ! It took lots of tbt trading and gift trading of course most of my line up is Kakegurui references lol but seriously thank you ! Good luck with school a y time you come back it's a good thing !


----------



## OtakuTrash (Dec 31, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> is tokki alive?
> 
> tell her this message:
> 
> hot dogs are a kind of taco


Lavender is very confused and slightly concerned


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Dec 31, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> Lavender is very confused and slightly concerned


tell her to submit to the hot dogs are a taco cult


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 31, 2020)

OtakuTrash is back
TBT is healing


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 31, 2020)

Everything is soft and pastel forever


----------



## nightxshift (Dec 31, 2020)

HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy New Year  (we have 40 more minutes to go here)


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Dec 31, 2020)

i still have quite a few hours but happy new year to you guys


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy New Year


----------



## Chris (Jan 1, 2021)

Happy New Year! 
I fell asleep before midnight and woke-up at 4:30am to a nose bleed and my neighbour's car alarm going off.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 1, 2021)

Happy New Year! To some places! 



Vrisnem said:


> Happy New Year!
> I fell asleep before midnight and woke-up at 4:30am to a nose bleed and my neighbour's car alarm going off.


Oh no, are you okay?


----------



## Chris (Jan 1, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Happy New Year! To some places!
> 
> 
> Oh no, are you okay?


Triggered a headache but otherwise fine! I've a blood disorder so it's a regular occurrence.


----------



## ReeBear (Jan 1, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Triggered a headache but otherwise fine! I've a blood disorder so it's a regular occurrence.


Eep ;w; Hope you feel better soon friendo


----------



## Chris (Jan 1, 2021)

ReeBear said:


> Eep ;w; Hope you feel better soon friendo


Feeling better now, thank you!  

Made the effort to dress smart for dinner and all my mother could say was, "don't think I haven't noticed the android boobies on your shirt."  





*How is everyone today?  *


----------



## ReeBear (Jan 1, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Feeling better now, thank you!
> 
> Made the effort to dress smart for dinner and all my mother could say was, "don't think I haven't noticed the android boobies on your shirt."
> 
> ...


Ahahaha, wonderful parental comment :’))) You look amazing, Vris 

I’m headachey and brain foggy today ;-; But doggo doggo is visiting on her holidogs so that’s making me happy  She curled up on my lap while I played some Spiritfarer earlier ;w;


----------



## Chris (Jan 2, 2021)

Thank you @ReeBear! Hoping today is better for you and that you enjoyed the dog cuddles.  

Also I absolutely adore your signature.


----------



## ReeBear (Jan 2, 2021)

A strange squishy doggo bean


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 2, 2021)

Cute doggy

	Post automatically merged: Jan 2, 2021

I need a real answer can you be asexual and aromatic ?


----------



## Chris (Jan 2, 2021)

Milky star said:


> I need a real answer can you be asexual and aromatic ?


Yes, of course. It's possible to be one or both of these things.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 2, 2021)

Ah yes okay cool thinking about coming out as both but I don't know.


----------



## Chris (Jan 2, 2021)

There is no need to rush into these things, especially if you're uncertain. It's okay to figure it out at your own pace and no one should hurry you to 'pick a side' (or the absence of a side, in this case) so to speak. It's no one's business but your own until you decide you want to put it out there.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 2, 2021)

Thank you Vris ! You're always helpful !


----------



## ReeBear (Jan 2, 2021)

@Milky star 
Also there's nothing wrong with identifying one way for a bit and changing your preferred terms later ~ One of my oldest friends identified as ace for many years and it helped her navigate her own identity, even though now she's in a long term relationship she identifies as demi instead 
Similarly I used to use specific labels more but now use 'queer' as a catch all term for my particular romantic/sexual identity ~
It's a really personal decision and journey and there's no wrong way to go about it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 2, 2021)

All I'mma say is I love the fireworks collectible ! I've been wanting it so badly and a generous tbt member gave me tbt to buy it aaa


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jan 2, 2021)

still not sure what my sexuality is, but I'll get there,,,,

eventually


----------



## Chris (Jan 3, 2021)

You'll all get there! It's not something you'll just figure out the answer to overnight. I've known I wasn't straight since the early-to-mid 2000s and still have moments where I lack certainty. 

Hi can we fast forward to spring please?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 3, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> You'll all get there! It's not something you'll just figure out the answer to overnight. I've known I wasn't straight since the early-to-mid 2000s and still have moments where I lack certainty.
> 
> Hi can we fast forward to spring please?
> View attachment 349571


whoa, that looks cold. Hope you're managing to stay warm lol


----------



## Chris (Jan 3, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> whoa, that looks cold. Hope you're managing to stay warm lol


I'm freezing.  The water bowls I leave out for animals (I live by the woods and have a camera outside my house - foxes, hedgehogs, squirrels, etc all come visit overnight) were completely solid this morning. ❄


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 3, 2021)

I have school again tomorrow after winter break :C
Plus, my school is going back to 5 whole days a week which means that I'm going to be so miserable argh I hate school.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 3, 2021)

I'm dreading the end of my winter break.


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 3, 2021)

Milky star said:


> I'm dreading the end of my winter break.


Seriously. I've been watching different shows to pass the time and all I can think is "I don't get to do this when I have school again"


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 3, 2021)

Exactly how I feel. College is ass tbh. Online college is ass. It feels like I'm mindlessly just doing work for almost no reason and not really learning anything.


----------



## ReeBear (Jan 4, 2021)

Period cramps w h y


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 4, 2021)

Ohno

	Post automatically merged: Jan 4, 2021

Im dreading when my magical fireworks will disappear.


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 4, 2021)

ReeBear said:


> Period cramps w h y


Wow I can relate right now tbh
I'm sitting in choir and I want to die


----------



## ReeBear (Jan 4, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> Wow I can relate right now tbh
> I'm sitting in choir and I want to die


Gonna start on the pile of pain drugs after I've had food, hoping it helps  Hope you feel alright soon


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 4, 2021)

Man I like how my shift at work is from 9sm-2pm but I'm still here at 2:30 because my manager isn't back yet :'))


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 4, 2021)

ReeBear said:


> Gonna start on the pile of pain drugs after I've had food, hoping it helps  Hope you feel alright soon


you too c: i had gym today and it was hell besides that im doing good now


----------



## ReeBear (Jan 5, 2021)

Hello should I spend my evening drawing commission for Vris or playing video games uwu


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 5, 2021)

wow it's evening for you? only 3:00 over just got out of school finally


----------



## ReeBear (Jan 5, 2021)

It’s 10pm but I slept most of the afternoon


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 6, 2021)

I haven't been in this basement in quite a while.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 6, 2021)

Hello :3


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 6, 2021)

Milky star said:


> Hello :3


Hi, could you summarize what happened in the last four months?


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 6, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> Hi, could you summarize what happened in the last four months?


Hmm well, a lot of the people who used to be here moved to a discord server so the basement dwellers thread isn't as active or crazy as it used to be


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 6, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> Hi, could you summarize what happened in the last four months?


It's been dead around here lately.


----------



## Seastar (Jan 6, 2021)

I'm still here but I guess I don't really say much.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 6, 2021)

Meraki said:


> Hmm well, a lot of the people who used to be here moved to a discord server so the basement dwellers thread isn't as active or crazy as it used to be


Interesting answer. I guess the chaos went there instead?


Milky star said:


> It's been dead around here lately.


:'(


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 6, 2021)

I know very sad


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 6, 2021)

y'all there's a murderer called the mashed potato killer 



Shellzilla said:


> Hi, could you summarize what happened in the last four months?


Things got split so the thread kinda simmered down, sadly


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 6, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> Interesting answer. I guess the chaos went there instead?
> 
> :'(


Yea, I miss how the thread used to be


----------



## Seastar (Jan 6, 2021)

I don't know if I could even handle seeing the thread back the exact way it used to be.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 6, 2021)

I wish this place would be chaotic again


----------



## Ichiban (Jan 6, 2021)

visual representation of this thread circa august 2020


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 6, 2021)

look who emerged from his cave


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 6, 2021)

Origami isn't dead ? Damn


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 6, 2021)

Milky star said:


> Origami isn't dead ? Damn


ikr
he's twenty how is he not deceased yet


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 6, 2021)

Wait I'm 18 ohno


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 6, 2021)

If time flies when you're having fun then the solution is to live in despair
One could be practically immortal if one tried hard enough


----------



## ReeBear (Jan 6, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> If time flies when you're having fun then the solution is to live in despair
> One could be practically immortal if one tried hard enough


That explains the angsty vampire trope.


----------



## Seastar (Jan 6, 2021)

Now who would actually want to live in despair?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 6, 2021)

I still have some memories when this thread first started out. If I recall correctly, it was originally titled "Free candy in the van" or something like that. Then we just went off from there.


----------



## Seastar (Jan 6, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> I still have some memories when this thread first started out. If I recall correctly, it was originally titled "Free candy in the van" or something like that. Then we just went off from there.


This was the pirate yacht thread, but I think the candy van caused it.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 6, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Now who would actually want to live in despair?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 6, 2021)

Seastar said:


> This was the prate yacht thread, but I think the candy van caused it.


Oh thanks for correcting me then. I'm pretty sure the first post ever on this thread isn't like what we have right now. It was like a couple of images and a few sentences.


----------



## Seastar (Jan 6, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> Oh thanks for correcting me then. I'm pretty sure the first post ever on this thread isn't like what we have right now. It was like a couple of images and a few sentences.


Yeah, the first post got edited. But you can see the other early posts are about pirates


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 6, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Yeah, the first post got edited. But you can see the other early posts are about pirates


Lol that still makes me laugh, especially when reading it out of context.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 6, 2021)

Man we did get a gang of pages holy crap


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 8, 2021)

Good morning everyone! No school on Friday cause of COVID for me so I get the whole day to myself. However end of semester is next week and I'm really stressing out cause all my teachers deadlines are today. The result is me binge watching Naruto (i'm trying to get through the filler as fast as possible so i can finally watch shippuden) to keep my mind off of things. Probably not a good coping method


----------



## Seastar (Jan 8, 2021)

I'm just trying to enjoy my time alone before I most likely get asked to do more cleaning because this house is falling apart and things need to be moved, etc.


----------



## ReeBear (Jan 8, 2021)

I feel like death and am hiding in bed


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 8, 2021)

wow you guys sound so sad. also @Seastar cleaning is the worst but after i do it i feel so much better


----------



## ReeBear (Jan 8, 2021)

I'm fine emotionally just physically rough :')


----------



## Seastar (Jan 8, 2021)

I'm fine for now but things got really stressful yesterday and everyone started yelling.


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 8, 2021)

ReeBear said:


> I'm fine emotionally just physically rough :')


Oh well that's good to hear, I hope you feel better physically though.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 8, 2021)

I don't know what planet this is but I drew it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 8, 2021)

Milky star said:


> I don't know what planet this is but I drew it


mrable palnet


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 8, 2021)

Yes I rule mrable palnet


----------



## ReeBear (Jan 8, 2021)

Milky star said:


> I don't know what planet this is but I drew it


Ohhh those textures are so nice ;w;


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 8, 2021)

ReeBear said:


> Ohhh those textures are so nice ;w;


Ah thank you. I was just experimenting with some brushes and just got bored and doodles a random thing lol


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 8, 2021)

Milky star said:


> I don't know what planet this is but I drew it


very pretty i feel like i can hear pretty synth music in the background


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 8, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> very pretty i feel like i can hear pretty synth music in the background


Aww thank you !


----------



## Ichiban (Jan 8, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ikr
> he's twenty how is he not deceased yet


it went something like this




(this reply was days in the making, my pc literally broke as i was going to send it, hope it was worth it)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 8, 2021)

Origami said:


> it went something like this
> View attachment 350630
> (this reply was days in the making, my pc literally broke as i was going to send it, hope it was worth it)


bath water broke your pc?

also enx's theory was right?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jan 8, 2021)

hows kurb doing


----------



## ReeBear (Jan 8, 2021)

Why does my body hate me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 8, 2021)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> hows kurb doing


all he does is play call of duty, eat hot chip, and lie


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 8, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> all he does is play call of duty, eat hot chip, and lie


but only one hot chip?


----------



## Seastar (Jan 8, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> all he does is play call of duty, eat hot chip, and lie


Lie? Oh boy...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 8, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> but only one hot chip?


that's right


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 8, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> that's right


wow i suppose he cant handle more than one then


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jan 8, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> all he does is play call of duty, eat hot chip, and lie


where is be bisexual on that list


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 8, 2021)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> where is be bisexual on that list


he's too busy gaming for any lovers anyways


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jan 8, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> he's too busy gaming for any lovers anyways


OHHHH he's a redditor


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 8, 2021)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> OHHHH he's a redditor


precisely


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jan 8, 2021)

Meraki said:


> precisely


or a discord mod


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 8, 2021)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> OHHHH he's a redditor





he is dead


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jan 8, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 350648
> he is dead


nah he's just playing cod


----------



## Ichiban (Jan 8, 2021)

kurb got so tired of my videos that he left discord for reddit


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 8, 2021)

Origami said:


> kurb got so tired of my videos that he left discord for reddit
> View attachment 350650


not only did you kill kurb, you killed this thread


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 8, 2021)

Origami said:


> kurb got so tired of my videos that he left discord for reddit
> View attachment 350650


bruh wasn't he the one who made the server


----------



## Ichiban (Jan 8, 2021)

Meraki said:


> bruh wasn't he the one who made the server


yeah, we made a new one because he was never around


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 8, 2021)

Meraki said:


> bruh wasn't he the one who made the server


we abandoned him like the great people we are


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jan 8, 2021)

Origami said:


> yeah, we made a new one because he was never around





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> we abandoned him like the great people we are


if only the people of the U.S. could do this to the government but nOoOoOoo


----------



## Seastar (Jan 8, 2021)

Don't mind me lurking around for no reason.


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 8, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Don't mind me lurking around for no reason.


Same I'm just reading posts from different basement threads

	Post automatically merged: Jan 8, 2021

Also do you guys know where I can watch the Animal Crossing movie? I don't know where to find it (probably illegally but ya know its okay)

	Post automatically merged: Jan 8, 2021

Also do you guys know where I can watch the Animal Crossing movie? I don't know where to find it (probably illegally but ya know its okay)


----------



## ReeBear (Jan 8, 2021)

My partner came to kiss my head but i still have a migraine


----------



## Seastar (Jan 8, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> Also do you guys know where I can watch the Animal Crossing movie? I don't know where to find it (probably illegally but ya know its okay)


My brother found it once but I don't remember where and I probably shouldn't ask lol


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 8, 2021)

Seastar said:


> My brother found it once but I don't remember where and I probably shouldn't ask lol


only a little sus haha

I'll probably just watch it on my laptop illegally with my best friend when im bored.


----------



## Ichiban (Jan 8, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> Also do you guys know where I can watch the Animal Crossing movie? I don't know where to find it (probably illegally but ya know its okay)











						Watch Animal Crossing Episode 1 English Subbed at Gogoanime
					

Ai is a self-reliant girl that moves to Animal Village. She makes friends with the various villagers as she settles into the village. One night as she walked along the beach, she finds a message in the bottle. It sets her off on a quest of planting p ... at Gogoanime




					gogoanime.vc


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jan 8, 2021)

anything popping?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 8, 2021)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> anything popping?


Well I got three games for the PS2, but they didn't work, sadly. Initially, I thought it was the games themselves, but I'm starting to think it's the console itself. After all, it's been going for over 15 years so problems might've finally popped up for me.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jan 8, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> Well I got three games for the PS2, but they didn't work, sadly. Initially, I thought it was the games themselves, but I'm starting to think it's the console itself. After all, it's been going for over 15 years so problems might've finally popped up for me.


Ouch. What games?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 8, 2021)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> Ouch. What games?


They are:
- Ace Combat 4: Shattered Skies
- Ace Combat 5: The Unsung War
- Secret Weapons Over Normandy

I could care less about the last one, but the first two are the games I've been itching to play for a long time. I'm SO close to playing them, but this huge barrier of my PS2 not reading them is driving me crazy.


----------



## trashpedia (Jan 8, 2021)

I wish there an easy solution for me to be more productive and to take less naps because of my awful sleep schedule >.>


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 9, 2021)

trashpedia said:


> I wish there an easy solution for me to be more productive and to take less naps because of my awful sleep schedule >.>


ME BRUH SAME


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 9, 2021)

trashpedia said:


> I wish there an easy solution for me to be more productive and to take less naps because of my awful sleep schedule >.>


i n j e c t  c a f f i e n e


----------



## trashpedia (Jan 9, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> i n j e c t  c a f f i e n e


I only get coffee twice a week to prevent getting too addicted to it but it does work! I also found out that having some vitamin D pills can help sometimes too!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 9, 2021)

Day 2 of random doodling. I give you space bunny. Just like the snow bunny only it's from space.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 9, 2021)

trashpedia said:


> I only get coffee twice a week to prevent getting too addicted to it but it does work! I also found out that having some vitamin D pills can help sometimes too!


Oh that's good to know actually


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jan 9, 2021)

guess what i’m not dead


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 9, 2021)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> guess what i’m not dead


omw to kissing you


----------



## Neb (Jan 9, 2021)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> guess what i’m not dead


Welcome back!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jan 9, 2021)

Neb said:


> Welcome back!


not back, just saying hi. Hello!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 9, 2021)

Hii


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jan 9, 2021)

Milky star said:


> Hii


hii
i hope you all are doing well


----------



## Seastar (Jan 9, 2021)

I'm doing fine.
At least... for now I am.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 9, 2021)

I'm doing fine. I'm just glad you're not dead Toki.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jan 9, 2021)

Milky star said:


> I'm doing fine. I'm just glad you're not dead Toki. ❣


i was never dead
actually i’m not surw


----------



## Seastar (Jan 9, 2021)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> i was never dead
> actually i’m not surw


You're not a ghost, right?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jan 9, 2021)

Seastar said:


> You're not a ghost, right?


i don’t think so


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 9, 2021)

Just glad to see you Toki


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jan 10, 2021)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> i don’t think so


----------



## Chris (Jan 10, 2021)

Had to remove several posts in here. Reminder that you cannot use alternatives to swear words to get around the forum censor.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 10, 2021)

Bunny with background yuh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jan 10, 2021)

pog


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 10, 2021)

POG


----------



## Neb (Jan 10, 2021)

Pog


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 10, 2021)

lot of people are returning, eh? even if just for a day, that's pretty neat


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 10, 2021)

Yes very nice


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 11, 2021)

wake up


----------



## Seastar (Jan 11, 2021)

Milky star said:


> 🗣🗣 wake up


I'm already awake.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 11, 2021)

everyone else wake up


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jan 11, 2021)

Milky star said:


> 🗣🗣🗣 everyone else wake up


i am awake


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Chris (Jan 11, 2021)

Keep it down some of us are trying to sleep.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 11, 2021)

M a n


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 11, 2021)

Milky star said:


> 🗣🗣🗣 everyone else wake up


Thank you, almost missed a class


----------



## nightxshift (Jan 11, 2021)

hEyOOO


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jan 11, 2021)

NEW USERNAME

	Post automatically merged: Jan 11, 2021



SpaceTokki77 said:


> NEW USERNAME


am now the tokki of space


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 11, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Thank you, almost missed a class


Good


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jan 11, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> NEW USERNAME
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jan 11, 2021
> 
> ...


hey you dropped this


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jan 11, 2021)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> hey you dropped this


oh thank you

	Post automatically merged: Jan 11, 2021



Ametsa Izarra said:


> hey you dropped this


you shall now be rewarded


----------



## trashpedia (Jan 11, 2021)

uwu


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jan 11, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> oh thank you
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jan 11, 2021
> 
> ...


A REWARD FROM THE QUEEN HERSELF!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jan 11, 2021)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> A REWARD FROM THE QUEEN HERSELF!


A REWARD TO ONE OF THE BEST BASEMENT VILLAGERS HERSELF !


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jan 11, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> A REWARD TO ONE OF THE BEST BASEMENT VILLAGERS HERSELF !


thank you for bestowing this great honor on me


----------



## nightxshift (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 11, 2021)

Me looking at this chat rn


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 12, 2021)

Milky star said:


> Good 🗣🗣


slept through a class before that one tho


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jan 12, 2021)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> thank you for bestowing this great honor on me


thank you for handing me my crown


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jan 12, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> thank you for handing me my crown


no problem queen


----------



## ReeBear (Jan 12, 2021)

Hello  How is everyone?


----------



## Seastar (Jan 12, 2021)

I'm fine. Just tired.


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 12, 2021)

Quite miserable actually. 



Spoiler: trigger warning: menstrual cycle 



so basically i've been on my period for almost a month and the doctor prescribed me for three months worth of birth control in one month to take... i'm really just super upset because a lot of my family members get depressed on birth control and my mom even had suicidal thoughts when she was taking it, with a normal dose and i'm taking three times that amount. I just don't know if im emotionally ready for this, i've never been on birth control (i'm a minor and literally a teenager, no need haha) and I'm just scared that it will affect my mental health. to people who have gone through something similar, any advice?


----------



## ReeBear (Jan 12, 2021)

Seastar said:


> I'm fine. Just tired.


*sends caffeine*


thetessagrace said:


> Quite miserable actually.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*sends hugs*
I’m about to go sleep but feel free to PM me and we can discuss stuff when I’m awake again! I’ve had some issues with menstrual stuff and mental health stuff too so hopefully I can help a little, or at least listen if you want to vent


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 12, 2021)

ReeBear said:


> *sends caffeine*
> 
> *sends hugs*
> I’m about to go sleep but feel free to PM me and we can discuss stuff when I’m awake again! I’ve had some issues with menstrual stuff and mental health stuff too so hopefully I can help a little, or at least listen if you want to vent


thank you so much! that really means alot  ❤


----------



## nightxshift (Jan 13, 2021)

unmotivated

I haven’t been able to find any motivation to do anything lately and my mental health hasn’t been the best.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jan 13, 2021)

guess whattt
I was cooking and I got salt in my eye
it felt a m a z i n g


----------



## Seastar (Jan 13, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> guess whattt
> I was cooking and I got salt in my eye
> it felt a m a z i n g


That sounds very painful. Be careful!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jan 13, 2021)

Seastar said:


> That sounds very painful. Be careful!


careful? what does that mean?


----------



## nightxshift (Jan 13, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> careful? what does that mean?


I think she wants you to put more salt in your eyes


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jan 13, 2021)

nightxshift said:


> I think she wants you to put more salt in your eyes


okay that’s what i thought


----------



## Seastar (Jan 13, 2021)

Wait no- _Do not._


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jan 13, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Wait no- _Do not._


too late.


----------



## Neb (Jan 13, 2021)

I guess you could say this conversation is making everyone _salty._


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 13, 2021)

M a n

	Post automatically merged: Jan 13, 2021

I need to check in here more and get off discord bruh


----------



## ReeBear (Jan 13, 2021)

I am not functional today -w-“


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 13, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> okay that’s what i thought


how'd that go


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 13, 2021)

ReeBear said:


> I am not functional today -w-“


That's me everyday


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 13, 2021)

ReeBear said:


> I am not functional today -w-“


same


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 13, 2021)

Man


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 13, 2021)

I have been way too lazy today. Also my guitar lesson is tonight and I didn't practice the fricking bar chord as much as I should've because I'm lazy and also my hands are tiny so it's really difficult.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 13, 2021)

You're like the 4th person I know who plays guitar


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 13, 2021)

Milky star said:


> You're like the 4th person I know who plays guitar


I'm not very good at it :X
I


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 13, 2021)

I'm sure you are


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jan 14, 2021)

salutations my fellow dwellers


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jan 14, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> how'd that go


wonderfully


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 14, 2021)

Man


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 14, 2021)

MAN MY SISTER JUST GOT HER GAME AND SHE GOT JULIAN


----------



## Enxssi (Jan 14, 2021)

90 percent of the active people in this thread don’t know me and I don’t know how to feel about that


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 14, 2021)

Enxssi said:


> 90 percent of the active people in this thread don’t know me and I don’t know how to feel about that


Yikes


----------



## ReeBear (Jan 14, 2021)

Enxssi said:


> 90 percent of the active people in this thread don’t know me and I don’t know how to feel about that


Hello! I'm Rory I'm a queer disaster uwu


----------



## Enxssi (Jan 14, 2021)

ReeBear said:


> Hello! I'm Rory I'm a queer disaster uwu


nice to meet you, queer disaster uwu, im enxssi


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 14, 2021)

Enxssi said:


> 90 percent of the active people in this thread don’t know me and I don’t know how to feel about that


how's it feel to be old


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jan 14, 2021)

Enxssi said:


> 90 percent of the active people in this thread don’t know me and I don’t know how to feel about that


be more active


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jan 14, 2021)

Good afternoon basement dwellers


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jan 14, 2021)

Intelligent_zombie said:


> Good afternoon basement dwellers


good morninggg


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jan 14, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> good morninggg


yay you're more active


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 14, 2021)

Origami said:


> squid


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 14, 2021)

Finally found a cute gif to compliment my pfp.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 14, 2021)

Need to be more active bruh


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 14, 2021)

I looked at the ancient threads in the basement. I can't help but feel that there are a couple of them that are worth bumping. Though chances are that it's going to get locked for necromancing lol.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 14, 2021)

Arrrrr, yer be a necromancer (or something like that)!


----------



## ReeBear (Jan 14, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> I looked at the ancient threads in the basement. I can't help but feel that there are a couple of them that are worth bumping. Though chances are that it's going to get locked for necromancing lol.


Dooooo itttttt!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 14, 2021)

ReeBear said:


> Dooooo itttttt!


Fine, if it gets locked and/or I get an infraction, it's your my own fault!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 16, 2021)

Man dead here


----------



## Seastar (Jan 16, 2021)

I'd have more to say if things were happening over here.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 16, 2021)

Yeah same tbh


----------



## ReeBear (Jan 16, 2021)

*dissolves*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 16, 2021)

I HAVE HBO MAX GUYS OMW TO WATCHING ALL STUDIO GHIBLI MOVIES


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jan 16, 2021)

and abri is ena here too


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 16, 2021)

Ghhgh

	Post automatically merged: Jan 16, 2021

Wait do I buy Netflix once a month  It's 8.99 a month hjgh


----------



## ReeBear (Jan 16, 2021)

Milky star said:


> Ghhgh
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jan 16, 2021
> 
> Wait do I buy Netflix once a month  It's 8.99 a month hjgh


Can you split the cost with anyone?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 16, 2021)

ReeBear said:


> Can you split the cost with anyone?


No. Unfortunately this a me only thing


----------



## ReeBear (Jan 16, 2021)

Milky star said:


> No. Unfortunately this a me only thing


Maybe get it for a short while and marathon the things you’re interested in >>


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 16, 2021)

ReeBear said:


> Maybe get it for a short while and marathon the things you’re interested in >>


Omw to speedrun Kakegurui and Disastrous Life of Saiki K


----------



## ReeBear (Jan 16, 2021)

Milky star said:


> Omw to speedrun Kakegurui and Disastrous Life of Saiki K


Should I watch these? I need escapism until end of this month bc life stuff is blegh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 16, 2021)

ReeBear said:


> Should I watch these? I need escapism until end of this month bc life stuff is blegh


YES KAKEGURUI SO GOOD YUMEKO HDHDHDHDH AND SAIKI DJDHFHHX


----------



## ReeBear (Jan 16, 2021)

Milky star said:


> YES KAKEGURUI SO GOOD YUMEKO HDHDHDHDH AND SAIKI DJDHFHHX


Ahahahaha! I'll give kakegurui a go first


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 16, 2021)

ReeBear said:


> Ahahahaha! I'll give kakegurui a go first


*LET'S G OOOOOOO*


----------



## ReeBear (Jan 16, 2021)

I have ~0 ideas~ for story competition  I just want to enter for participation raffle but I have no idea what to write ;-;


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 16, 2021)

Listen to a song about winter and snow. That's what I did and now I'm inspired by it to write. Once I get home from vacation I'mma write.


----------



## ReeBear (Jan 16, 2021)

Milky star said:


> Listen to a song about winter and snow. That's what I did and now I'm inspired by it to write. Once I get home from vacation I'mma write.


Whah good idea, thank you!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 16, 2021)

Ah no problem. Glad I could help.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 16, 2021)

Oh wow, there was a two day break between posts on this thread. Has that been the longest?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 16, 2021)

Yes. It's weird..


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jan 16, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oh wow, there was a two day break between posts on this thread. Has that been the longest?


basement dwellers is dead


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 17, 2021)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> basement dwellers is dead


is your title a call for help


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 17, 2021)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> basement dwellers is dead


It ain't really dead if people are still coming back to this thread. Yes, it's not on the same level as before but still.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 17, 2021)

;-;


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 17, 2021)

Wait HBO MAX HAS A CRUNCHY ROLL COLLECTION


----------



## Seastar (Jan 17, 2021)

It's more like... the thread is slowly dying.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 17, 2021)

Yeah ..


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jan 17, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> is your title a call for help


you get no context my good frog


----------



## Chris (Jan 17, 2021)

A thread doesn't need to have constant activity to be considered alive. Forums aren't an instantaneous medium like chat rooms, so it's normal for there to be quieter periods.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 17, 2021)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> you get no context my good frog


blink thrice if you need help


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jan 17, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> blink thrice if you need help


i'll probably get epstein'd soon


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 17, 2021)

M A N I KEEP ATTRACTING SIMPS WITH MY LOOKS


----------



## Chris (Jan 17, 2021)

Milky star said:


> M A N I KEEP ATTRACTING SIMPS WITH MY LOOKS


Own it.


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 17, 2021)

I've only got 4 episodes left of the og naruto and I'm so stoked to start shippuden ;-;


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 17, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Own it.


Fhfjjffjf I don't know how,, I'm shy af and I just djdjdj I have no confidence so I'm just confused


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 17, 2021)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> i'll probably get epstein'd soon


well that doesn't sound good
uh 
have fun


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jan 17, 2021)

Milky star said:


> M A N I KEEP ATTRACTING SIMPS WITH MY LOOKS


cant relate


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jan 17, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> well that doesn't sound good
> uh
> have fun


i will 

i think i'm developing an immunity to poison


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jan 17, 2021)

Milky star said:


> YES KAKEGURUI SO GOOD YUMEKO HDHDHDHDH AND SAIKI DJDHFHHX


i watched a bit of saiki! it was pretty good.


----------



## Ichiban (Jan 17, 2021)

what if you wanted to watch no country for old men but netflix said **** you angel beats and studio ghibli

i really dont get why it keeps trying to get me to watch ghibli stuff, not my thing at all, might watch angel beats tho


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 17, 2021)

Origami said:


> what if you wanted to watch no country for old men but netflix said **** you angel beats and studio ghibli
> 
> i really dont get why it keeps trying to get me to watch ghibli stuff, not my thing at all, might watch angel beats tho


what's with you and anime about killing high school students


----------



## Ichiban (Jan 17, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what's with you and anime about killing high school students


the real question is what is it with anime and high school settings, its almost like it knows its viewer base


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 17, 2021)

Origami said:


> the real question is what is it with anime and high school settings, its almost like it knows its viewer base


nah that can't be it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 17, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> cant relate


You don't want to hdhd


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jan 17, 2021)

Milky star said:


> You don't want to hdhd


ok


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 18, 2021)

Olms, axolotls' slightly unnerving cousin.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 18, 2021)

Looks scary


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 18, 2021)

I gave the guy some eyes and a beer so he can go hang with his buddies


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 18, 2021)

Oh okay that's cute


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 19, 2021)

Enxssi said:


> back in 2009 if you were part of a band you could not die


is this still true


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 20, 2021)

dude tangy's at my campsite... im super tempted to take her but i already have 2 peppies, i suppose i could kick merry out though, hmm


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 20, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> dude tangy's at my campsite... im super tempted to take her but i already have 2 peppies, i suppose i could kick merry out though, hmm


do it for tangy


----------



## Seastar (Jan 20, 2021)

Tangy is my best friend. (Apparently)


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 20, 2021)

Okay you guys I think I'm going to take her but I'm not sure, ahh this is so difficult, also is it bad that my male:female ratio in my town is 3:7?

	Post automatically merged: Jan 20, 2021

I'm taking her... and replacing DIANA... AHH IDK IF I CAN DO THIS


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 21, 2021)

how'd it go


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 21, 2021)

guys guys guess what day it is


----------



## ReeBear (Jan 21, 2021)

Thursday? ;-;


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 21, 2021)

My birthday is in less than a week


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 21, 2021)

it is time


----------



## Enxssi (Jan 21, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> is this still true


try it


----------



## Clock (Jan 21, 2021)

It has been months since I posted in this thread

	Post automatically merged: Jan 21, 2021

More like a month ig


----------



## Enxssi (Jan 21, 2021)

Clockwise said:


> It has been months since I posted in this thread
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jan 21, 2021
> 
> More like a month ig


ive been gone for months, mostly because I didn't remember my password, but I'm back and I want a dress


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 21, 2021)

Enxssi said:


> ive been gone for months, mostly because I didn't remember my password, but I'm back and I want a dress


----------



## Enxssi (Jan 21, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 352687


*that's not what I meant*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 21, 2021)

Enxssi said:


> *that's not what I meant*


it's the best you can get in the fashion world

	Post automatically merged: Jan 21, 2021

sponsored by Red Robin ®


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 26, 2021)

My birthday is tomorrow : )


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 26, 2021)

Dang, this thread was dead for almost a week.


----------



## Seastar (Jan 26, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Dang, this thread was dead for almost a week.


Yeah, it's very sad to witness.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 28, 2021)

Meraki said:


> My birthday is tomorrow : )


party time, happy day of which you escaped the womb


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jan 29, 2021)

This thread is dying


----------



## Seastar (Jan 29, 2021)

Totoroki said:


> This thread is dying


Yeah, I don't think it'll last much longer unless something interesting happens.


----------



## Enxssi (Jan 29, 2021)

I made this sketch of the gang(before the stuff happened and chat died)

	Post automatically merged: Jan 29, 2021

@FrogslimeOfficial @ProbablyNotJosuke @Clockwise @Lothitine


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 29, 2021)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 353807
> I made this sketch of the gang(before the stuff happened and chat died)
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jan 29, 2021
> ...


newspap
...............e
...............r


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 30, 2021)

Okay I haven't been here in quite a while and now all I see are posts about the thread dying. Did anything happen in particular, or was it just a gradual decline?


----------



## Seastar (Jan 30, 2021)

MapleSilver said:


> Okay I haven't been here in quite a while and now all I see are posts about the thread dying. Did anything happen in particular, or was it just a gradual decline?


Well some people moved to elsewhere and some people vanished completely.
Seriously, where did Your Local Wild Child go-

Then the thread just slowly declined.


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 30, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Well some people moved to elsewhere and some people vanished completely.
> Seriously, where did Your Local Wild Child go-
> 
> Then the thread just slowly declined.


I've been thinking the same about Your Local Wild Child. I just joined this year, so I haven't had a lot of time to notice patterns of activity. But I guess I can't complain cause I've been real busy with school lately so I haven't been active lately either.


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 31, 2021)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 353807
> I made this sketch of the gang(before the stuff happened and chat died)
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jan 29, 2021
> ...


omg it's cute


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jan 31, 2021)

MapleSilver said:


> Here's Ronald in his new holding cell living quarters! I accidentally cut off part of his hair while making the background transparent but don't worry about that.


remember this guys? Why is ronald so happy lol we kidnapped borrowed him

I miss the pirate ship days...


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 31, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> remember this guys? Why is ronald so happy lol we kidnapped borrowed him
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jan 31, 2021
> 
> ...


Haven't seen that image in a while. Those were fun times.


----------



## Seastar (Jan 31, 2021)

Oh yeah, those were fun times.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jan 31, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Oh yeah, those were fun times.


yup, fr


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 31, 2021)

I feel left out cause I have no idea what you guys are talking about, but I guess that's just what comes with lurking and not joining for a while.

Today me and my family made valentine's bags (its a little tradition that we have where we would decorate brown paper bags and put valentines from each other in our bags from the 1st to the 14th) and I'm pretty proud of mine. Anyways, how's everyone else?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 1, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> I feel left out cause I have no idea what you guys are talking about, but I guess that's just what comes with lurking and not joining for a while.
> 
> Today me and my family made valentine's bags (its a little tradition that we have where we would decorate brown paper bags and put valentines from each other in our bags from the 1st to the 14th) and I'm pretty proud of mine. Anyways, how's everyone else?


basically a long, long time ago in a galaxy far, far away, @seularin made some kids go into a van and eat “candy” and then basically they somehow escaped after being brought to a strange place with “ketchup” on the walls. Somehow they escaped and a few were now living on a boat. I joined, and then we designed our boat into a yacht with a slide which was approved by @Mick. Then @Rosie977, @ForeverALoan, and @Meraki got into a battle over le captain hat. Fast forward, we raided borrowed all of mcdonald’s stock, killed permanently passed out most employees, and brought the rest to be our slaves new helper friends. Then we also kidnapped very politely borrowed and never returned ronald mcdonald which we put in a cell very cozy room and turned him into our slave new cooking friend. We raided some other places too but for some reason that one stands out in my mind. Then @Kurb joined, and we were skeptical of our new friend at first, but he quickly became part of the family. And now the ship has been forgotten after Otaku and I quit, and th basement dwellers just became a chaotic chat room lol 
i hope we can bring back the ship with all of our new members of the basement dwellers krew!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 1, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> basically a long, long time ago in a galaxy far, far away, @seularin made some kids go into a van and eat “candy” and then basically they somehow escaped after being brought to a strange place with “ketchup” on the walls. Somehow they escaped and a few were now living on a boat. I joined, and then we designed our boat into a yacht with a slide which was approved by @Mick. Then @Rosie977, @ForeverALoan, and @Meraki got into a battle over le captain hat. Fast forward, we raided borrowed all of mcdonald’s stock, killed permanently passed out most employees, and brought the rest to be our slaves new helper friends. Then we also kidnapped very politely borrowed and never returned ronald mcdonald which we put in a cell very cozy room and turned him into our slave new cooking friend. We raided some other places too but for some reason that one stands out in my mind. Then @Kurb joined, and we were skeptical of our new friend at first, but he quickly became part of the family. And now the ship has been forgotten after Otaku and I quit, and th basement dwellers just became a chaotic chat room lol
> i hope we can bring back the ship with all of our new members of the basement dwellers krew!


This is me after discovering there were more things that I didn't know happened in this thread.


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 1, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> basically a long, long time ago in a galaxy far, far away, @seularin made some kids go into a van and eat “candy” and then basically they somehow escaped after being brought to a strange place with “ketchup” on the walls. Somehow they escaped and a few were now living on a boat. I joined, and then we designed our boat into a yacht with a slide which was approved by @Mick. Then @Rosie977, @ForeverALoan, and @Meraki got into a battle over le captain hat. Fast forward, we raided borrowed all of mcdonald’s stock, killed permanently passed out most employees, and brought the rest to be our slaves new helper friends. Then we also kidnapped very politely borrowed and never returned ronald mcdonald which we put in a cell very cozy room and turned him into our slave new cooking friend. We raided some other places too but for some reason that one stands out in my mind. Then @Kurb joined, and we were skeptical of our new friend at first, but he quickly became part of the family. And now the ship has been forgotten after Otaku and I quit, and th basement dwellers just became a chaotic chat room lol
> i hope we can bring back the ship with all of our new members of the basement dwellers krew!


I have literally no idea what's going on here, but it seems like you guys have lots of good memories here.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 1, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> I have literally no idea what's going on here, but it seems like you guys have lots of good memories here.


aaaaa nvm removedd


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 1, 2021)

Post automatically merged: Feb 1, 2021



thetessagrace said:


> I have literally no idea what's going on here, but it seems like you guys have lots of good memories here.


definitely


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 2, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> it was from a long, long time ago. Hopefully we can get the ship up and running again. I’m gonna @ some people that I think should come down to the basekent and start up the krew again.
> @Meraki @Ametsa Izarra @Rosie977 @MapleSilver @Mick @FrogslimeOfficial @OtakuTrash @ForeverALoan @Clockwise @Milky star @Your Local Wild Child @Seastar @Enxssi
> apologies if there’s more that I forgot, my brain cell (yes, 1 singular cell) is deciding not to think today.


Wassup, I've been revived


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 2, 2021)

dangit the yacht is banned
welp forget I said anything


----------



## Chris (Feb 2, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> it was from a long, long time ago. Hopefully we can get the ship up and running again. I’m gonna @ some people that I think should come down to the basekent and start up the krew again.


We shut down those old role-play threads because they consisted almost entirely of spam. This thread was allowed to remain open as a chat thread for those users on the condition that it followed the *Rules for Conduct* I added to Mick's opening post on September 1st 2020.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 2, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> We shut down those old role-play threads because they consisted almost entirely of spam. This thread was allowed to remain open as a chat thread for those users on the condition that it followed the *Rules for Conduct* I added to Mick's opening post on September 1st 2020.


:0 I didn’t know! Forget it, guys. I’m so sorry .o.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 2, 2021)

well i think i was partly the reason of spamming
oh well


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 2, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> well i think i was partly the reason of spamming
> oh well


it was a l l o f u s

	Post automatically merged: Feb 2, 2021



SpaceTokki77 said:


> it was a l l o f u s


still, aside from spam, those days were the good days


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 2, 2021)

uh
DID THIS THREAD DIE
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 2, 2021)

I HAVE 13 BELLS

I'M RIIIIIIIIIIIICH


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 2, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> I HAVE 13 BELLS
> 
> I'M RIIIIIIIIIIIICH


you have 31 now
climbing the ranks, are you?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 2, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you have 31 now
> climbing the ranks, are you?


Me: I’m rich
*sees that FSO has 200



*


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 2, 2021)

Otakutrash your whole vibe with the yellow candies and flowers and everything is just so satisfying lmao


----------



## Seastar (Feb 2, 2021)

Hello, how is everyone?


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 2, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Hello, how is everyone?


I'm doing good. School kind of sucks, and I'm constantly tired, but I mean its normal. Although I've been noticing that I've been craving cereal really badly recently. Like I've had 3-4 bowls of cereal a day. Hmmmm...

	Post automatically merged: Feb 2, 2021

Hbu?


----------



## Seastar (Feb 2, 2021)

I'm just annoyed that we haven't gotten the new water heater we ordered. There's been no hot water for a couple of days now.


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 2, 2021)

That's frustrating. Hot water is important for literally all drinks and soups and instant anything, so I hope that the water heater comes soon!


----------



## Seastar (Feb 2, 2021)

More importantly, the sink and shower have to be absolutely freezing while it's out. I can't stand it.


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 2, 2021)

I didn't even think of that! Especially in the winter! I take the luxuries of life for granted...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 2, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> Me: I’m rich
> *sees that FSO has 200
> View attachment 354230*


wdym I have no bells at all
you're super rich, trust me


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 2, 2021)

Dang it, I forgot to make a post in that one thread for my 600th post. (Ik its not a huge landmark but still)


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 3, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wdym I have no bells at all
> you're super rich, trust me


....oookkk

	Post automatically merged: Feb 3, 2021



thetessagrace said:


> Otakutrash your whole vibe with the yellow candies and flowers and everything is just so satisfying lmao


tysm


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 3, 2021)

hmm yes
the most famous and amazing food

s o u p


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 3, 2021)

Seastar said:


> More importantly, the sink and shower have to be absolutely freezing while it's out. I can't stand it.


Don’t you just love it how sinks in the house give you hot water but during the winter, the shower doesn’t? I love it.* That was sarcasm.*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 3, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> hmm yes
> the most famous and amazing food
> 
> s o u p


what kind of soup


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 3, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what kind of soup


frog slime soup


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Feb 3, 2021)

I am alive.


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 3, 2021)

I cried in first period social studies today because I wanted cornbread muffins. I have been craving them all day so then I made some C:


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 3, 2021)

Interesting how in seven months, this thread reached 3618 pages at the time of this post.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 3, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> frog slime soup


that sounds delicious and terrifying

	Post automatically merged: Feb 3, 2021



thetessagrace said:


> I cried in first period social studies today because I wanted cornbread muffins. I have been craving them all day so then I made some C:


ooh were they good


----------



## Seastar (Feb 4, 2021)

Hello, how is everyone tonight?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 4, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Hello, how is everyone tonight?


Tonight? It's morning here!


----------



## Seastar (Feb 4, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> Tonight? It's morning here!


That's because nobody responded when it was still night. Yeah, it's also morning for me.


----------



## Chris (Feb 4, 2021)

After 4pm here. I've been procrastinating from a project. Is it the weekend yet?


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 4, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> After 4pm here. I've been procrastinating from a project. Is it the weekend yet?


Wow all our time zones are very different. It's currently around 5-ish for me and it was 9 am when you posted that. Anyway, its weekend for me! (No school on fridays cause covid)


----------



## Chris (Feb 4, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> Wow all our time zones are very different. It's currently around 5-ish for me and it was 9 am when you posted that. Anyway, its weekend for me! (No school on fridays cause covid)


I'm in GMT(+/-0). Wish I had Friday off. I've a meeting at 11am.


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 4, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm in GMT(+/-0). Wish I had Friday off. I've at meeting a 11am.


I'm sorry, waking up and being productive is my least favorite thing ever. (ill probably be asleep at 11 over here) Anyway, its MST over here.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 4, 2021)

if you had to design an afterlife, how would it look


----------



## Seastar (Feb 5, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> if you had to design an afterlife, how would it look


I already did that. My idea is stupid.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 5, 2021)

Seastar said:


> I already did that. My idea is stupid.


even "stupid" ideas can be fun


----------



## Clock (Feb 5, 2021)

This may sound a bit cringe, but my afterlife would just be being with fictional characters.


----------



## Seastar (Feb 5, 2021)

Clockwise said:


> This may sound a bit cringe, but my afterlife would just be being with fictional characters.


Oh. That's what mine was.


----------



## ReeBear (Feb 5, 2021)

*screeches quietly*

	Post automatically merged: Feb 5, 2021



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> if you had to design an afterlife, how would it look


Are u in training to be Michael again


----------



## Chris (Feb 5, 2021)

It's Friday! 
So happy for the weekend. This week has been exhausting.


----------



## ReeBear (Feb 5, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> It's Friday!
> So happy for the weekend. This week has been exhausting.


I'm in bed already


----------



## Chris (Feb 5, 2021)

ReeBear said:


> I'm in bed already


Oh no. Hope you're at least warm and toasty. 

I've just ordered Chinese food. Think the plan is a couple beers and the new episode of Drag Race UK with my Dad.  We know one of the guys competing on this season!


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 5, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Oh no. Hope you're at least warm and toasty.
> 
> I've just ordered Chinese food. Think the plan is a couple beers and the new episode of Drag Race UK with my Dad.  We know one of the guys competing on this season!


Chinese food is yummy!


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 5, 2021)

Clockwise said:


> This may sound a bit cringe, but my afterlife would just be being with fictional characters.


I'm with you on this one.
Although it would also be fun to create an afterlife where we could communicate with animals.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Feb 5, 2021)

Has anyone seen @Your Local Wild Child since Christmas?


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 5, 2021)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> Has anyone seen @Your Local Wild Child since Christmas?


nope

they kind of just disappeared out of thin air which makes me sad :C


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 5, 2021)

That's a shame about Your Local Wild Child, I enjoyed talking about ecology with them. Hope they're doing well.

	Post automatically merged: Feb 5, 2021



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> if you had to design an afterlife, how would it look


Personally I'd want to reincarnate. Maybe let me hang out in a nice afterlife for a while but the thought of existing as myself for the rest of eternity is a bit weird.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 5, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> if you had to design an afterlife, how would it look



The afterlife, except there’s no chairs anywhere and nowhere to sit on, so we all just have to sit on the ground.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 5, 2021)

Clockwise said:


> This may sound a bit cringe, but my afterlife would just be being with fictional characters.


yeah that would be pretty fun


ReeBear said:


> Are u in training to be Michael again


oh no, my plan has been revealed


Midoriya said:


> The afterlife, except there’s no chairs anywhere and nowhere to sit on, so we all just have to sit on the ground.


circle time in elementary school


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 5, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yeah that would be pretty fun
> 
> oh no, my plan has been revealed
> 
> circle time in elementary school


radishes taste bad


hello


i'm making a video game


i am now a game dev

congrats me

it's not out yet


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 5, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> radishes taste bad
> 
> 
> hello
> ...


that's pretty epic

what kind of game

does it have to do with radishes


----------



## Seastar (Feb 5, 2021)

MapleSilver said:


> Personally I'd want to reincarnate. Maybe let me hang out in a nice afterlife for a while but the thought of existing as myself for the rest of eternity is a bit weird.


Yeah part of mine was just reincarnate as a fictional character.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 5, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> that's pretty epic
> 
> what kind of game
> 
> does it have to do with radishes


no details yet idk if i’ll even be able to finish it cuz skool 
but i can say this
dark meaning hidden behind something cute.

	Post automatically merged: Feb 5, 2021



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> that's pretty epic
> 
> what kind of game
> 
> does it have to do with radishes


no radishes 
sowwy ;w;


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 6, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> no details yet ☹idk if i’ll even be able to finish it cuz skool
> but i can say this
> dark meaning hidden behind something cute.
> 
> ...


no radishes? disappointing 
nah, it sounds cool. dark stuff with cute masks are always interesting


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 6, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> no radishes? disappointing
> nah, it sounds cool. dark stuff with cute masks are always interesting


i’ll maybe add radishes


----------



## Seastar (Feb 6, 2021)

....I don't even know what that means.


----------



## ReeBear (Feb 6, 2021)

I never wanna leave my bed nest


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 6, 2021)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> @SpaceTokki77 sent me the bee movie script in one bell
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 6, 2021
> 
> ...


u bet i did


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 6, 2021)

how r u guys


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 6, 2021)

I'm tired

I have to turn in a stupid creative writing assignment but I can't come up with a simile.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 6, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> I'm tired
> 
> I have to turn in a stupid creative writing assignment but I can't come up with a simile.


Similes are the worst


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 6, 2021)

i
require
pancakes
also why am i and tokki not on basement sig


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 6, 2021)

is this dead
is everyone dead


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 6, 2021)

Seastar said:


> ....I don't even know what that means.


idk either


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 6, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> is this dead
> is everyone dead


I'm dead on the inside


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 6, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> is this dead
> is everyone dead


sadly, everyone had passed at the end of 2020. it's been years. these posts are a hallucination.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Feb 6, 2021)

I’m still alive, I think


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 6, 2021)

Totoroki said:


> I’m still alive, I think


you _think. Exactly. _


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> these posts are a hallucination.


----------



## ReeBear (Feb 6, 2021)

I sure feel dead today


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 6, 2021)

ReeBear said:


> I sure feel dead today


i feel u :C


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 6, 2021)

Okay, time to dive into the fireworks again!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Feb 6, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> i
> require
> pancakes
> also why am i and tokki not on basement sig


*PTSD from like 2 months ago*


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 7, 2021)

I've had 23 bowls of cereal this week


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 7, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> I've had 23 bowls of cereal this week


is your appetite ok


----------



## ReeBear (Feb 7, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> I've had 23 bowls of cereal this week


Mood

	Post automatically merged: Feb 7, 2021

weeps someone please make me work on my commissions and not draw dragons
(sorry Vris)
(I might actually send you sketches later)


----------



## Chris (Feb 7, 2021)

Reminder to please not post screenshots from private Discord servers on TBT. Thank you.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 7, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> I've had 23 bowls of cereal this week


what kind of cereal

	Post automatically merged: Feb 7, 2021



Ametsa Izarra said:


> *PTSD from like 2 months ago*


what happened? From the time we quit? Or did I miss something :C


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Feb 7, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> what kind of cereal
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 7, 2021
> 
> ...


_You have no idea lmao _

i miss matty i think unicycle witch ate venison for new years


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 7, 2021)

should i become a vtuber


----------



## Seastar (Feb 7, 2021)

Hello, I'm still here. Doing nothing productive just like every other day.


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 7, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> what kind of cereal
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 7, 2021
> 
> ...




all types of cereal

though my personal favorite is probably raisin bran


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 7, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> all types of cereal
> 
> though my personal favorite is probably raisin bran


i like fruit loops because why not


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 7, 2021)

i boiled cereal today

	Post automatically merged: Feb 7, 2021

well it didn't really boil but yeah


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 7, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> i like fruit loops because why not


we dont have any fruit loops at my house sadly

but we had cinnamon rolls today so that was happy


----------



## _Rainy_ (Feb 7, 2021)

I bought a bunch of things I don’t need from the store today and I regret nothing.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 8, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> we dont have any fruit loops at my house sadly
> 
> but we had cinnamon rolls today so that was happy


h a p p s


----------



## Seastar (Feb 8, 2021)

I ate a bunch of things I shouldn't have today and maybe I regret it a little.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 8, 2021)

I just woke up but I plan on eating my chips that everyone in the house knows not to touch because consequences are death lol


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 8, 2021)

The first thing I had when I got home from school today was....


cereal

no surprise there


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 8, 2021)

Does anyone require my funeral parlor services?

...

Just wondering.


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 8, 2021)

Zhongli said:


> Does anyone require my funeral parlor services?
> 
> ...
> 
> Just wondering.


So far this year nobody I know has died yet... so no thank you.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 8, 2021)

Zhongli said:


> Does anyone require my funeral parlor services?
> 
> ...
> 
> Just wondering.


Ive died internally on multiple occasions in the past week alone...Do you do funerals for souls?


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 8, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> Ive died internally on multiple occasions in the past week alone...Do you do funerals for souls?



Nope, sorry.  Got to have a body.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 8, 2021)

Zhongli said:


> Nope, sorry.  Got to have a body.


dangit


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 8, 2021)

Zhongli said:


> Does anyone require my funeral parlor services?
> 
> ...
> 
> Just wondering.


soon


----------



## _Rainy_ (Feb 9, 2021)

Zhongli said:


> Does anyone require my funeral parlor services?
> 
> ...
> 
> Just wondering.


Since when do you do funerals? This is news to me  

also I’ll take 5 please


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 9, 2021)

I'm at school right now and I'm running on 4 hours of sleep and 2 ibuprofen

life is in shambles


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 9, 2021)

everything's fine i promise
i'm totally fine
i'm scared
i'm becoming a vtuber and i'm scared that my IRL friends will hate me, they hate anime. i'm scared but i'm doing it to help my family, it's worth it.


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 9, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> everything's fine i promise
> i'm totally fine
> i'm scared
> i'm becoming a vtuber and i'm scared that my IRL friends will hate me, they hate anime. i'm scared but i'm doing it to help my family, it's worth it.


you can do it


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 9, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> you can do it


ok!
Me to my annoying friends: LOOKS LIKE YOU'RE GOING TO THE SHADOW REALM


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 9, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> ok!
> Me to my annoying friends: LOOKS LIKE YOU'RE GOING TO THE SHADOW REALM


wow your friends sound a little mean ngl
anyways not me reading host club manga and waiting for school to get out ;-;


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 9, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> wow your friends sound a little mean ngl
> anyways not me reading host club manga and waiting for school to get out ;-;


yeah
they consist of some girls in my class who my mom is friends with their mom
and i don't like them
i enjoy hiding in my room and talking to some of my real friends i met in school and wasn't forced to be friends with
at least i have you guys and some other people like tokki and some friends i actually made


----------



## ReeBear (Feb 9, 2021)

I managed to sit at a desk and draw for a bit today before napping all afternoon owo“ I’m so sleepy always cry


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 9, 2021)

ReeBear said:


> I managed to sit at a desk and draw for a bit today before napping all afternoon owo“ I’m so sleepy always cry


sounds cozy :3


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 9, 2021)

bringing back an old tradition...

Love this post for 1 tbt
(I may or may not attach the entire bee movie script as a message)
ending tomorrow morning as I can’t keep sending tbt forever


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 9, 2021)

free money is pretty awesome, gotta say


----------



## Plainbluetees (Feb 9, 2021)

whoops, thought this was the what’s bothering you thread. Proves my sleep issues lmao


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 10, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> yeah
> they consist of some girls in my class who my mom is friends with their mom
> and i don't like them
> i enjoy hiding in my room and talking to some of my real friends i met in school and wasn't forced to be friends with
> at least i have you guys and some other people like tokki and some friends i actually made


I'll be your friend C:
and yeah ik what thats like all of my neighbors are my age and my mom is always like, why don't you hang out with them

no mom they're all frat boys and popular dancer girls


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 10, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> I'll be your friend C:
> and yeah ik what thats like all of my neighbors are my age and my mom is always like, why don't you hang out with them
> 
> no mom they're all frat boys and popular dancer girls


aww thank u C:
lmao me to my mom “No mom they’re all naked mole rats”


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 10, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> aww thank u C:
> lmao me to my mom “No mom they’re all naked mole rats”


naked mole rats-


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 10, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> naked mole rats-


yes-


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 10, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> yes-
> View attachment 355194


omg im in school right now and my friend sitting next to me and i just started laughing


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 10, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> omg im in school right now and my friend sitting next to me and i just started laughing


oop lol sorry
wait...you’re in school?
sorry i won’t distract you any longer 
and hiii tessa grace’s friend


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 10, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> oop lol sorry
> wait...you’re in school?
> sorry i won’t distract you any longer
> and hiii tessa grace’s friend


you arent distracting

actually i need a distraction from the teacher who always wont shut up with his political opinions-


----------



## Seastar (Feb 10, 2021)

Am I the only one that thinks of Rufus from Kim Possible when I hear "naked mole rat"? Am I really that old?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 10, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> you arent distracting
> 
> actually i need a distraction from the teacher who always wont shut up with his political opinions-


oop
okay then i’m serving a _good _purpose?

	Post automatically merged: Feb 10, 2021



Seastar said:


> Am I the only one that thinks of Rufus from Kim Possible when I hear "naked mole rat"? Am I really that old?


what’s kim possible


----------



## Seastar (Feb 10, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> what’s kim possible


...A Disney cartoon.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 10, 2021)

Seastar said:


> ...A Disney cartoon.


ohhhh


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 10, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> oop
> okay then i’m serving a _good _purpose?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 10, 2021
> ...


absolutely

also we have to write a stupid cowboy poem for school and my teacher keeps on saying 'indians' and my and my friend just wanna yell "ITS NATIVE AMERICANS"


and kim possible is actually quite good though i was more of a phineas and ferb kid myself


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 10, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> absolutely
> 
> also we have to write a stupid cowboy poem for school and my teacher keeps on saying 'indians' and my and my friend just wanna yell "ITS NATIVE AMERICANS"
> 
> ...


i didn’t really watch too many cartoons lol I was strange
but you’re in what, 8th grade? It’s _native americans
teacher needs to go back to like third grade_


----------



## Seastar (Feb 10, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> also we have to write a stupid cowboy poem for school and my teacher keeps on saying 'indians' and my and my friend just wanna yell "ITS NATIVE AMERICANS"


Oh geez, I hate that.


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 10, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Oh geez, I hate that.


Ik, its the worst

I kind of just hate the people here in Utah but-


----------



## ReeBear (Feb 10, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Am I the only one that thinks of Rufus from Kim Possible when I hear "naked mole rat"? Am I really that old?


Same. We're both old.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 10, 2021)

I KILLED THIS POST


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 10, 2021)

otaku
It says explicit content
I would google the lyrics and make sure it doesn’t have any cuss words and/or inappropriate lyrics

if it does you can get an infraction


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 10, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> It says explicit content
> I would google the lyrics and make sure it doesn’t have any cuss words and/or inappropriate lyrics
> 
> if it does you can get an infraction


oh
pay no attention


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 10, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> oh
> pay no attention


the lyrics don’t look too bad however the meaning could be interpreted as something which you might get a warning for


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 10, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> It says explicit content
> I would google the lyrics and make sure it doesn’t have any cuss words and/or inappropriate lyrics
> 
> if it does you can get an infraction


i killed the post


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 10, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> i killed the post


death


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 10, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> also we have to write a stupid cowboy poem for school and my teacher keeps on saying 'indians' and my and my friend just wanna yell "ITS NATIVE AMERICANS"


Wack teacher, are a lot of them like that?


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 10, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wack teacher, are a lot of them like that?


Yeah, most of them are at least a little racist/homophobic. Some aren't as big with their opinions, but it really sucks.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 10, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> Yeah, most of them are at least a little racist/homophobic. Some aren't as big with their opinions, but it really sucks.


That‘s unacceptable. They’re supposed to be a role model for their students, right? I don’t think talking about political opinions during class or being racist are good examples to set for kids. You should maybe talk to your parents about it if you feel comfortable.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 10, 2021)

uhhhh
my "friends" said i was weird and left
oh well
idc


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 10, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> That‘s unacceptable. They’re supposed to be a role model for their students, right? I don’t think talking about political opinions during class or being racist are good examples to set for kids. You should maybe talk to your parents about it if you feel comfortable.


It makes me quite uncomfortable, and I've spoken up about it multiple times. The teachers don't really care, and neither does the office. I've told my parents and they get really pissed off too, (my parents raised me right) one of my teachers doesn't even wear a mask (he has a 'doctors note') and most of the kids don't wear it properly. People just don't care cause they're all manipulated by false news and media anyways, causing them to have terrible opinions and tell the kids the same things.

Nobody cares though, most of the kids are like this here. It's because they listen to their parents. In fact, I just recently reported a white kid for saying the n word (I hear it all the time here and I fed up with it) and he got away with it because of stupid white privilege. People in Utah are kind of just like this, but it's usually not too bad because a lot of the kids don't even care and don't have their own opinions. I'm lucky enough to have many diverse friends with different sexualities, races, and opinions and they're all really respectful.

anyways that's my tangent for the day how are you all doing-

	Post automatically merged: Feb 10, 2021



OtakuTrash said:


> uhhhh
> my "friends" said i was weird and left
> oh well
> idc


and rip


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 10, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> It makes me quite uncomfortable, and I've spoken up about it multiple times. The teachers don't really care, and neither does the office. I've told my parents and they get really pissed off too, (my parents raised me right) one of my teachers doesn't even wear a mask (he has a 'doctors note') and most of the kids don't wear it properly. People just don't care cause they're all manipulated by false news and media anyways, causing them to have terrible opinions and tell the kids the same things.
> 
> Nobody cares though, most of the kids are like this here. It's because they listen to their parents. In fact, I just recently reported a white kid for saying the n word (I hear it all the time here and I fed up with it) and he got away with it because of stupid white privilege. People in Utah are kind of just like this, but it's usually not too bad because a lot of the kids don't even care and don't have their own opinions. I'm lucky enough to have many diverse friends with different sexualities, races, and opinions and they're all really respectful.
> 
> ...


def rip
i'm just gonna chat w/ you guys and my real friends holed up in my room


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 10, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> def rip
> i'm just gonna chat w/ you guys and my real friends holed up in my room


Okay sounds like a plan

I actually haven't really seen you around here until recently, so ig i'll ask you something about yourself idk

um-
hmmm

oh ik, your name says you're an otaku, so what's your favorite anime ig?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 10, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> Okay sounds like a plan
> 
> I actually haven't really seen you around here until recently, so ig i'll ask you something about yourself idk
> 
> ...


either kagekuri, saiki k, pokemon, or aggretsuko


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 10, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> either kagekuri, saiki k, pokemon, or aggretsuko


nice 
i know about all of those and I'm watching the indigo pokemon. aggretsuko and kakegurui are both on my list to watch. 
my favorite anime is probably promised neverland, just because it satisfyingly pieces everything together.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 10, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> nice
> i know about all of those and I'm watching the indigo pokemon. aggretsuko and kakegurui are both on my list to watch.
> my favorite anime is probably promised neverland, just because it satisfyingly pieces everything together.


promised neverland gave me nightmares for weeks
s c a r e d


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 10, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> promised neverland gave me nightmares for weeks
> s c a r e d


It is pretty scary. Anyways, i gtg cause school is almost over. have a nice day


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 10, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> It is pretty scary. Anyways, i gtg cause school is almost over. have a nice day


bye 
have a good rest of the day


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 10, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> promised neverland gave me nightmares for weeks
> s c a r e d


is it worth the watch?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 10, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> is it worth the watch?


no
yeah


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 10, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> no
> yeah


getting some mixed emotions there


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 10, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> getting some mixed emotions there


it scared me and i'm usually not scared


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 10, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> getting some mixed emotions there


It's really dark but the plot is amazing and its totally worth the watch imo
there's a little gore and some creepy things but its mostly just sad (dude its hard to not spoil)

also haha i'm back i have nothing better to do with my time so i'm here again ;-;


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 10, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> It makes me quite uncomfortable, and I've spoken up about it multiple times. The teachers don't really care, and neither does the office. I've told my parents and they get really pissed off too, (my parents raised me right) one of my teachers doesn't even wear a mask (he has a 'doctors note') and most of the kids don't wear it properly. People just don't care cause they're all manipulated by false news and media anyways, causing them to have terrible opinions and tell the kids the same things.
> 
> Nobody cares though, most of the kids are like this here. It's because they listen to their parents. In fact, I just recently reported a white kid for saying the n word (I hear it all the time here and I fed up with it) and he got away with it because of stupid white privilege. People in Utah are kind of just like this, but it's usually not too bad because a lot of the kids don't even care and don't have their own opinions. I'm lucky enough to have many diverse friends with different sexualities, races, and opinions and they're all really respectful.
> 
> ...


damn you’re school sounds kind of uh well 
i don’t want to get a warning for saying what it sounds like but let’s call it trash for now.

	Post automatically merged: Feb 10, 2021



thetessagrace said:


> It's really dark but the plot is amazing and its totally worth the watch imo
> there's a little gore and some creepy things but its mostly just sad (dude its hard to not spoil)
> 
> also haha i'm back i have nothing better to do with my time so i'm here again ;-;


it’s a good way to spend your time


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 10, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> damn you’re school sounds kind of uh well
> i don’t want to get a warning for saying what it sounds like but let’s call it trash for now.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 10, 2021
> ...


agreed with both of those responses lol


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 10, 2021)

WELL
so
i made a friend from the intro board and we both love omori
a w e s o m e


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 10, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> WELL
> so
> i made a friend from the intro board and we both love omori
> a w e s o m e


f r i e n d s 

not me typing up like a 3 page essay about a theory i have about karin from naruto to my friend because she watches the show too but she's curious-


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 10, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> f r i e n d s
> 
> not me typing up like a 3 page essay about a theory i have about karin from naruto to my friend because she watches the show too but she's curious-


f r i e n d s
also bye


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 11, 2021)

Good afternoon basement dwellers

how is everyone on this day


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 11, 2021)

Very tired but very psyched for mid-winter break


----------



## oranje (Feb 11, 2021)

A little tipsy but doing okay!  Just spent today looking at future plants I'd like to have in the Spring this year. Coleus are so beautiful!


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 11, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> Good afternoon basement dwellers
> 
> how is everyone on this day


sad and scared but i'm fine


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 12, 2021)

oranje said:


> A little tipsy but doing okay!  Just spent today looking at future plants I'd like to have in the Spring this year. Coleus are so beautiful!


I hope you can get some pretty, healthy, plants! I agree with you on the Coleus. I love the purple with green <3


OtakuTrash said:


> sad and scared but i'm fine


Scared?


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 12, 2021)

Late reply, but I’m doing great.  Just been playing Fire Emblem Awakening for a good portion of the day (grinding levels in the DLC).


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 12, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> I hope you can get some pretty, healthy, plants! I agree with you on the Coleus. I love the purple with green <3
> 
> Scared?


dont ask


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 12, 2021)

DAMN TESSA YOU GOT A SNOW BUNNY CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 12, 2021)

TESSAGRACE YOU GOT THE SNOW BUNNY AAAAAA MY FAVORITE COLLECTIBLE
CONGRATSSSSS


----------



## oranje (Feb 12, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> I hope you can get some pretty, healthy, plants! I agree with you on the Coleus. I love the purple with green <3



Thank you.  There's a nursery that sells quality coleus online and I really liked their plants from last year. Last year I bought a bunch of purple ones, but this year I want to surprise my mom with orange and pink coleus. 

Sometimes it confuses me that some people go through a lot of heartache when they want more expensive and trendy plants that are hard to take care of, when there are so many plants that are easy AND pretty. I have a Velvet Lime coleus indoors and it's crazy how much it's growing. Coleus can make so many baby plants it's ridiculous. I love it.


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 12, 2021)

Wow I didn't even see I got the snow bunny until now- 

well yay haha thanks for your congratulations


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 12, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> Wow I didn't even see I got the snow bunny until now-
> 
> well yay haha thanks for your congratulations


it’s worth like 6k you should put it in your inventory
Or trade it to littlemisspanda for a dreamy egg 


 (or 6k)


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 12, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> it’s worth like 6k you should put it in your inventory
> Or trade it to littlemisspanda for a dreamy egg View attachment 355503 (or 6k)


Ooh the dreamy egg would go well with my vibe

gosh i didn't even know it was worth that much O-o


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 12, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> Ooh the dreamy egg would go well with my vibe
> 
> gosh i didn't even know it was worth that much O-o


LMAO
yeah you totally should either make it active or sell/trade it
its in high demand rn


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 12, 2021)

I have now made my lineup a mess <3


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 12, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> I have now made my lineup a mess <3


it’s still super cute

	Post automatically merged: Feb 12, 2021



thetessagrace said:


> I have now made my lineup a mess <3


debating whether to trade it, huh


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 12, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> it’s still super cute


aw ty you too 
I love the red themes with the coal


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 12, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> aw ty you too
> I love the red themes with the coal


haha thank you! I still need that white rose 

	Post automatically merged: Feb 12, 2021



thetessagrace said:


> aw ty you too
> I love the red themes with the coal


kinda hard deciding whether or not to, i know.
If yiu kept it, it would look super cute and would flex your writing
if you sold it, you’d get tons of tbt and be able to buy whatever your heart desires
if you traded to for the egg, you could get a super cute collectible or trade _that _for another collecrible


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 12, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> haha thank you! I still need that white rose
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 12, 2021
> 
> ...


I think I'll keep it for a while before I decide what to do. I've never been a huge one for collectibles, so I low key feel like this should've gone to someone who actually really wanted the snow bunny. (I wanted tbt or flowers haha)


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 12, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> I think I'll keep it for a while before I decide what to do. I've never been a huge one for collectibles, so I low key feel like this should've gone to someone who actually really wanted the snow bunny. (I wanted tbt or flowers haha)


smart choice! aha yeah, if that’s the case for a while you could give or sell it to someone who really wanted it!

	Post automatically merged: Feb 12, 2021



thetessagrace said:


> I think I'll keep it for a while before I decide what to do. I've never been a huge one for collectibles, so I low key feel like this should've gone to someone who actually really wanted the snow bunny. (I wanted tbt or flowers haha)


honestly i would have swapped prizes with you in a millisecond with 0 consideration lmao but that would be the most extreme lowball on the forum lol
congratulations again!


----------



## Seastar (Feb 12, 2021)

My lineup is almost always a mess but I don't really care that it is.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 12, 2021)

I just keep stalking the short story contest thread like something’s gonna change and i’m gonna get the aurora egg lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 12, 2021)

what's poppin


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 12, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what's poppin


my popcorn which is currently in the microwave.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 12, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> my popcorn which is currently in the microwave.


sweet, which kind of popcorn do you like


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 12, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> sweet, which kind of popcorn do you like


I really like kettle corn but i’m making butter popcorn now
yessss it’s ready


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 12, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> I really like kettle corn but i’m making butter popcorn now
> yessss it’s ready


Epic, have fun with your popped corn


----------



## ``` (Feb 12, 2021)

Yum...I'm starting to crave some cheesy popcorn right now...it's so delicious. Does anybody prefer their popcorn buttery or flavored with cheddar?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 12, 2021)

Tonight on Basement Dwellers, Shellzilla drinks tea. Meanwhile, FrogslimeOfficial, SpaceTokki77, and Hyrule4life are talking about popcorn.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 12, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> Tonight on Basement Dwellers, Shellzilla drinks tea. Meanwhile, FrogslimeOfficial, SpaceTokki77, and Hyrule4life are talking about popcorn.



Sounds like a good time.  I would watch it.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 12, 2021)

A random memory came up in my mind where there was this one thread that if you were on a certain post number for that thread, you'd win something. I remember taking part and the posts were coming in at like five per second. My heart was racing trying to win but alas, I didn't lol. Good times.


----------



## Seastar (Feb 12, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> A random memory came up in my mind where there was this one thread that if you were on a certain post number for that thread, you'd win something. I remember taking part and the posts were coming in at like five per second. My heart was racing trying to win but alas, I didn't lol. Good times.


Was it a candy collectible?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 12, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Was it a candy collectible?


I honestly don't remember, sorry.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 12, 2021)

Hyrule4life said:


> Yum...I'm starting to crave some cheesy popcorn right now...it's so delicious. Does anybody prefer their popcorn buttery or flavored with cheddar?


I prefer a pound of salt


----------



## Seastar (Feb 12, 2021)

Well there was this.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 12, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Well there was this.
> View attachment 355606


Maybe, but I feel like it wasn't that number.


----------



## Clock (Feb 12, 2021)

delete this


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

while the popcorn and tea pop and sip tessa puts two chicken packets in her ramen.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 13, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> while the popcorn and tea pop and sip tessa puts two chicken packets in her ramen.


you've been hanging onto that popcorn for a while


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you've been hanging onto that popcorn for a while


p o p c o r n


also wow this ramen is very salty


----------



## King koopa (Feb 13, 2021)

You guys in?


----------



## Chris (Feb 13, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> You guys in?



Unfortunately. It is 6am here. I wish I was still in bed.


----------



## arikins (Feb 13, 2021)

u guys are making me hungry :,,(


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> You guys in?


its 11:00 pm. I'm about to go to bed, but I gotta finish an acne trade


----------



## King koopa (Feb 13, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> its 11:00 pm. I'm about to go to bed, but I gotta finish an acne trade


It's 1:07 where I livecso I'll go to be too inguess


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

still sad i didn’t get the 2k  oh well


----------



## oak (Feb 13, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Unfortunately. It is 6am here. I wish I was still in bed.


I had a feeling you were online this whole time haha. People in the other thread thinking the mods sleep.


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> It's 1:07 where I livecso I'll go to be too inguess


yeah sounds like a plan


SpaceTokki77 said:


> still sad i didn’t get the 2k  oh well


I'm sad for you 
if I sell my snow bunny I'll give you some tbt for whatever you need <3


----------



## -Lumi- (Feb 13, 2021)

Congratulations at @Aliya !!
That was a really fun giveaway @BiggestFanofACCF just a shame it was a goodbye giveaway. Take care of yourself!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Unfortunately. It is 6am here. I wish I was still in bed.


were you watching the chaos that went on in the past few hours?

	Post automatically merged: Feb 13, 2021



thetessagrace said:


> yeah sounds like a plan
> 
> I'm sad for you
> if I sell my snow bunny I'll give you some tbt for whatever you need <3


what- that would be awesome if you ever decided to sell it  Tysm!


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> Congratulations at @Aliya !!
> That was a really fun giveaway @BiggestFanofACCF just a shame it was a goodbye giveaway. Take care of yourself!


I feel like so many people are leaving the forum and its sad  I only just got here
also the strange disappearances. yourlocalwildchild, wya?


----------



## Chris (Feb 13, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> were you watching the chaos that went on in the past few hours?



No, I only just found the thread now. I've been the only mod online and I was doing reports.


----------



## Clock (Feb 13, 2021)

I don't have purpose on here anymore that I don't play NH anymore unless if my burnout is back
I might start disappearing again and returning when i feel like it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 13, 2021)

rip to whoever has to sift through that thread


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> rip to whoever has to sift through that thread





Vrisnem said:


> That's it. I quit. There is not enough coffee in the world for me to tackle this monstrosity.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 13, 2021)

how does vris manage to do this everyday

	Post automatically merged: Feb 13, 2021



Clockwise said:


> I don't have purpose on here anymore that I don't play NH anymore unless if my burnout is back
> I might start disappearing again and returning when i feel like it


seems like a lot of people are leaving


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> how does vris manage to do this everyday
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 13, 2021
> 
> ...


I low key really respect @Vrisnem and all of the mods
you guys are great


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> I low key really respect @Vrisnem and all of the mods
> you guys are great


fr

	Post automatically merged: Feb 13, 2021



Vrisnem said:


> No, there will be no warnings.


hear that guys?


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> fr
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 13, 2021
> 
> ...


uh oh

	Post automatically merged: Feb 13, 2021

Well I'm going to bed now

goodnight everyone sleep tight


----------



## Chris (Feb 13, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> how does vris manage to do this everyday


I order Red Bull by the crate.


----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 13, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> I order Red Bull by the crate.


we commend you for that, bless these mods.


----------



## King koopa (Feb 13, 2021)

Ok I'm splatooned out so now what


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 13, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> I order Red Bull by the crate.


What fresh hell did I miss?


----------



## Seastar (Feb 13, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Ok I'm splatooned out so now what


You're what?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 13, 2021)

fun to see the basement as lively as it was tonight lol


----------



## Chris (Feb 13, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> What fresh hell did I miss?


Something that led to me deciding it wasn't worth being awake and going back to sleep until noon.


----------



## Toska (Feb 13, 2021)

I just woke up... and I decided to keep my promise of posting in this thread. So, how'd the giveaway go?


----------



## Lightspring (Feb 13, 2021)

Toska said:


> I just woke up... and I decided to keep my promise of posting in this thread. So, how'd the giveaway go?


I’d say it went pretty well! I’ve had fun posting memes and looking at the chaos we’ve created. What about you?


----------



## Toska (Feb 13, 2021)

Lightspring said:


> I’d say it went pretty well! I’ve had fun posting memes and looking at the chaos we’ve created. What about you?



Oh, nice! Yeah I agree, I had a really fun time from the when I was playing. I've definitely made some TBT memories


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

hey @Kirbyz tysm for half your prize  you really didn’t need to do that

	Post automatically merged: Feb 13, 2021

i never thought i’d make it to 1k bells


----------



## oak (Feb 13, 2021)

Ok but where did your local wild child go? Or is it a mystery to everyone.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 13, 2021)

we don’t know. He disappeared around christmas time


----------



## oak (Feb 13, 2021)

Dang hopefully he just got busy or something and will reappear like nothing happened.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

oak said:


> Dang hopefully he just got busy or something and will reappear like nothing happened.


yeah. How’s everyone doing? Did y’all get enough sleep after the chaos that was last night?


----------



## oak (Feb 13, 2021)

I was in bed before midnight so no sleep was missed by me. Everyone in a later time zone is probably feeling the effects tho


----------



## arikins (Feb 13, 2021)

well it wasnt too late for me, but i did wake up randomly at 6am and ive been up since lol


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 13, 2021)

Haven’t seen the wild child on Discord either, hope he’s doing well.

As for sleep, I could use another 24 hours.


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

oak said:


> Ok but where did your local wild child go? Or is it a mystery to everyone.


I think about this every day
they were so nice and fun, i hope they're doing well <3
i just woke up and its about 10:00 am over here oops


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> I think about this every day
> they were so nice and fun, i hope they're doing well <3
> i just woke up and its about 10:00 am over here oops


it’s 12:30 PM here, i slept til like 11:30 lmaoo


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> it’s 12:30 PM here, i slept til like 11:30 lmaoo


yeah weekends are made for that
sleeping is my third best friend (my second and first being my bff ashley and cereal)


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> yeah weekends are made for that
> sleeping is my third best friend (my second and first being my bff ashley and cereal)


Lol


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> Lol


i had 3 bowls of cereal as soon as i woke up


----------



## Toska (Feb 13, 2021)

Aw I miss the wild child so much. We didn't talk much but they were super cool.

As for me I actually woke up around 7 but didn't get out of bed till 9. I immediately made a batch of cookies


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 13, 2021)

Toska said:


> Aw I miss the wild child so much. We didn't talk much but they were super cool.
> 
> As for me I actually woke up around 7 but didn't get out of bed till 9. I immediately made a batch of cookies



Sounds like a great start of the morning. What kind of cookies did you make?


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

Toska said:


> Aw I miss the wild child so much. We didn't talk much but they were super cool.
> 
> As for me I actually woke up around 7 but didn't get out of bed till 9. I immediately made a batch of cookies


cookies sound amazing right now
like seriously why cant i do that


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

I might bake cookies too, later of course, after I finally finish messing around with my collectible buying thread aesthetic


----------



## arikins (Feb 13, 2021)

why are u people always talking about food


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> I might bake cookies too, later of course, after I finally finish messing around with my collectible buying thread aesthetic


also congrats on getting the white rose! sorry its not the right date


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> also congrats on getting the white rose! sorry its not the right date


Lol thank you 

	Post automatically merged: Feb 13, 2021



arikins said:


> why are u people always talking about food


because food is food


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

arikins said:


> why are u people always talking about food


because if i talk about anything else i get sad


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

is it sad that i’m crying now


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> is it sad that i’m crying now


no
crying is good


----------



## arikins (Feb 13, 2021)

NO DONT CRY WHY ARE U CRYING T^T

	Post automatically merged: Feb 13, 2021



thetessagrace said:


> no
> crying is good


bad advice. do not listen to this specimen


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

arikins said:


> NO DONT CRY WHY ARE U CRYING T^T


i cried so much last night and now everything makes me cry
whether it’s funny, happy, sad, etc i’m just crying a lot

	Post automatically merged: Feb 13, 2021

it’s kind of sad but it’s okay lol i’m just a wimp


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> i cried so much last night and now everything makes me cry
> whether it’s funny, happy, sad, etc i’m just crying a lot


sometimes its good to cry

thats also me pmsing though-


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> sometimes its good to cry
> 
> thats also me pmsing though-


i think i know why i’m crying


----------



## arikins (Feb 13, 2021)

well im crying because im having a crisis about my icon
its cute ! but too bright ? too light ?
ill just go back to yashiro she was easy to tolerate T-T


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

arikins said:


> well im crying because im having a crisis about my icon
> its cute ! but too bright ? too light ?
> ill just go back to yashiro she was easy to tolerate T-T


i like her! She’s cute


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> i think i know why i’m crying


why?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

arikins said:


> well im crying because im having a crisis about my icon
> its cute ! but too bright ? too light ?
> ill just go back to yashiro she was easy to tolerate T-T


WAAIIITTT YOU SHOULD DO A HELLO KITTY AESTHETIC TO MATCH YOUR SIG

	Post automatically merged: Feb 13, 2021



thetessagrace said:


> why?


it’s that time of month


----------



## arikins (Feb 13, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> i like her! She’s cute


thank you ! yet i have this problem on any social media platform i come across. there is something wrong w me haha im so picky

	Post automatically merged: Feb 13, 2021

AYE SMART ??????? I WILL HUNT FOR SANRIO PFPS NOW


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> WAAIIITTT YOU SHOULD DO A HELLO KITTY AESTHETIC TO MATCH YOUR SIG
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 13, 2021
> 
> ...


wow same haha
and please hello kitty is the best im with her


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

arikins said:


> thank you ! yet i have this problem on any social media platform i come across. there is something wrong w me haha im so picky
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 13, 2021
> 
> AYE SMART ??????? I WILL HUNT FOR SANRIO PFPS NOW


nah i spent so long trying to figure out an aesthetic lol

	Post automatically merged: Feb 13, 2021



arikins said:


> thank you ! yet i have this problem on any social media platform i come across. there is something wrong w me haha im so picky
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 13, 2021
> 
> AYE SMART ??????? I WILL HUNT FOR SANRIO PFPS NOW


here imma give u some


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> nah i spent so long trying to figure out an aesthetic lol


idek my aesthetic
i like the taiga stuff and all for me but my lineup sucks and doesnt match


----------



## arikins (Feb 13, 2021)

THOSE ARE ADORABLE IM HAVING A CRISIS I AM SPIRALING


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

arikins said:


> THOSE ARE ADORABLE IM HAVING A CRISIS I AM SPIRALING


AAAAAAAA NOOO
just narrow them down, do it like tournament style


----------



## arikins (Feb 13, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> idek my aesthetic
> i like the taiga stuff and all for me but my lineup sucks and doesnt match


i love taiga !! she brings back good memories for me ^^


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

arikins said:


> i love taiga !! she brings back good memories for me ^^


taiga's just cute
i love her
and i cant wait to see your sanrio aesthetic


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> taiga's just cute
> i love her
> and i cant wait to see your sanrio aesthetic


Same it’s gonna be so cute
WAIT AND THEN WE CAN GIVE THEM IDEAS FOR A LINEUP
yesss i love making them


----------



## arikins (Feb 13, 2021)

IM BROKE I HAVENT EVEN DREAMED OF A LINE UP YET


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

arikins said:


> IM BROKE I HAVENT EVEN DREAMED OF A LINE UP YET


We can put together some cheap ones, the birthstones are life savers. So many colors for like no tbt


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

arikins said:


> IM BROKE I HAVENT EVEN DREAMED OF A LINE UP YET


its okay
i like the dreamy aesthetic tbh but the eggs are so pricey D:


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> its okay
> i like the dreamy aesthetic tbh but the eggs are so pricey D:


I know! I really want the nightmare egg, it’s probably my favorite collectible of all time. Yet i can’t see myself saving up 7k+


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> I know! I really want the nightmare egg, it’s probably my favorite collectible of all time. Yet i can’t see myself saving up 7k+


rip

i mean you got 1000 now so 1/7 of the way there C:


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> rip
> 
> i mean you got 1000 now so 1/7 of the way there C:


C:

	Post automatically merged: Feb 13, 2021



thetessagrace said:


> rip
> 
> i mean you got 1000 now so 1/7 of the way there C:


Thank the lord for last night’s fun. Otherwise i’d be at like 300 or so


----------



## arikins (Feb 13, 2021)

so my pickiness said a big * n o * to hello kitty BUT i got some pink manga icons what we thinkin boys and girls 1 or 2 or 3


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> C:
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 13, 2021
> 
> ...


im only at 173 and i gotta get to 299 before march 19th haha
i'll probably sell some collectibles by then so its okay

	Post automatically merged: Feb 13, 2021



arikins said:


> so my pickiness said a big * n o * to hello kitty BUT i got some pink manga icons what we thinkin boys and girls 1 or 2 or 3
> View attachment 355801View attachment 355802View attachment 355803


2


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

arikins said:


> so my pickiness said a big * n o * to hello kitty BUT i got some pink manga icons what we thinkin boys and girls 1 or 2 or 3
> View attachment 355801View attachment 355802View attachment 355803


number 2 is my fav


----------



## arikins (Feb 13, 2021)

2 is ADORABLE THANK CHU


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

arikins said:


> 2 is ADORABLE THANK CHU


wow b e a u t i f u l


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

K now imma make a lineup for u @arikins


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> K now imma make a lineup for u @arikins


can you come up with a lineup for me too

i need ideas lmao


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

came up with a few ideas












or this 











or this


----------



## Seastar (Feb 13, 2021)

Wow, I'm not used to the thread being this active.


----------



## arikins (Feb 13, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> came up with a few ideas
> 
> View attachment 355806View attachment 355807View attachment 355808View attachment 355809View attachment 355810
> or this
> ...


the one w the candy is so cute omg it matches hello kittys bow <3___<3


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

arikins said:


> the one w the candy is so cute omg it matches hello kittys bow <3___<3


ahhh adorable


----------



## deana (Feb 13, 2021)

I may have made a pact that I would post here in the heat of the moment last night...

So hi dwellers


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> can you come up with a lineup for me too
> 
> i need ideas lmao


sure!











or this











or this


----------



## arikins (Feb 13, 2021)

deanapants said:


> I may have made a pact that I would post here in the heat of the moment last night...
> 
> So hi dwellers


hello !!


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> sure!
> View attachment 355821View attachment 355822View attachment 355823View attachment 355824View attachment 355825
> or this
> View attachment 355826View attachment 355827View attachment 355828View attachment 355829View attachment 355830
> ...


wow

i feel  i n s p i r e d  now

thanks lmao


deanapants said:


> I may have made a pact that I would post here in the heat of the moment last night...
> 
> So hi dwellers


and hello welcome to chaos


----------



## Seastar (Feb 13, 2021)

My lineup is always messy but I don't care that it is.


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

Seastar said:


> My lineup is always messy but I don't care that it is.


its lovely
it just seems so colorful and fun


----------



## deana (Feb 13, 2021)

I need lineup help too if that is being offered, I want to swap out my winter bell but I don't know what I'm doing


----------



## Chris (Feb 13, 2021)

Add a robot. Every line-up can be made instantly better with more robots.


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Add a robot. Every line-up can be made instantly better with more robots.


words of truth


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

Seastar said:


> My lineup is always messy but I don't care that it is.


can I make you a lineup idea :0



Spoiler: very expensive but gorgeous one




















Spoiler: affordableness 



















Vrisnem said:


> Add a robot. Every line-up can be made instantly better with more robots.


who wants a robot?


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> can I make you a lineup idea :0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have a free robot to whoever wants it
i tried to sell it but i failed so-


----------



## arikins (Feb 13, 2021)

i am going to sell my first born for tbt if it means i could have a magical line up like that <3__<3


----------



## deana (Feb 13, 2021)

I added some robot. I think I need some more tbt so I can buy more collectibles.


----------



## Chris (Feb 13, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> who wants a robot?


Everyone should want robots. I keep meaning to buy more.  My current mission is to acquire black roses.


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

seriously though does anybody want my robot and matryoshka doll


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

arikins said:


> i am going to sell my first born for tbt if it means i could have a magical line up like that <3__<3


Yeah, all the pretty ones are so expensive 
some of my favorites that i’d sell my left kidney for-


----------



## arikins (Feb 13, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> seriously though does anybody want my robot and matryoshka doll


i will take them haha the only thing ive ever owned is a cake

	Post automatically merged: Feb 13, 2021



SpaceTokki77 said:


> Yeah, all the pretty ones are so expensive
> some of my favorites that i’d sell my left kidney for-
> View attachment 355846View attachment 355847View attachment 355848View attachment 355849View attachment 355850View attachment 355851View attachment 355852


THE LIL CELESTE ONE oh my gosh im so happy to be a part of this forum this is a blessing


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

Who wants free lineup ideas? Each comes with an affordable one and a super expensive one


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> Yeah, all the pretty ones are so expensive
> some of my favorites that i’d sell my left kidney for-
> View attachment 355846View attachment 355847View attachment 355848View attachment 355849View attachment 355850View attachment 355851View attachment 355852


the dreamy egg is stunning ahhh


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> the dreamy egg is stunning ahhh


yessssss


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

arikins said:


> i will take them haha the only thing ive ever owned is a cake
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 13, 2021
> 
> ...


enjoy the collectibles, have a lovely day <3


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

arikins said:


> i will take them haha the only thing ive ever owned is a cake
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 13, 2021
> 
> ...


a lineup idea for you


Spoiler: maybe your firstborn wouldn’t be enough for this



















Spoiler: affordableness


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 13, 2021)

I have one aesthetic and it’s still expensive.

But at least I’m always thriving on Halloween, best collectibles and The Woods are always fun, plus it’s the only time we really see Wix and Pierre.


----------



## deana (Feb 13, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> Who wants free lineup ideas? Each comes with an affordable one and a super expensive one


Me please Tokki


----------



## Seastar (Feb 13, 2021)

If I was more serious about lineups, I would make it be green and pink.
But nah, that theme would leave out my birthstone and my blue candy.


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> I have one aesthetic and it’s still expensive.
> 
> But at least I’m always thriving on Halloween, best collectibles and The Woods are always fun, plus it’s the only time we really see Wix and Pierre.


your aesthetic is lovely


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

deanapants said:


> Me please Tokki


Coming right up 


Spoiler: might have to sell your kidneys for this




















Spoiler: affordableness


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 13, 2021)

Seastar said:


> If I was more serious about lineups, I would make it be green and pink.
> But nah, that theme would leave out my birthstone and my blue candy.



Would pink/green on top and a all blue lineup on the bottom work?


----------



## Seastar (Feb 13, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> Would pink/green on top and a all blue lineup on the bottom work?


Hmm... with what I had in mind, I'd have to make the bottom be blue and orange if I did that


----------



## Chris (Feb 13, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> Spoiler: might have to sell your kidneys for this
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 355863View attachment 355865View attachment 355866View attachment 355867View attachment 355868


Can I steal that sometime? I've the collectibles to make it (except the flower and heart wand would be flipped).


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Hmm... with what I had in mind, I'd have to make the bottom be blue and orange if I did that


Seastar u better save up like 20k tbt for this...




	Post automatically merged: Feb 13, 2021



Vrisnem said:


> Can I steal that sometime? I've the collectibles to make it (except the flower and heart wand would be flipped).


i’d be honored


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> Seastar u better save up like 20k tbt for this...
> View attachment 355874
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 13, 2021
> ...


your skills are beyond compare tokki


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> your skills are beyond compare tokki


Thank you


----------



## arikins (Feb 13, 2021)

THANK U @thetessagrace my first collectibles evrrrr


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> your skills are beyond compare tokki


haha guys i finally got 200 tbt yay

100 more hehe


----------



## Seastar (Feb 13, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> Seastar u better save up like 20k tbt for this...
> View attachment 355874


Isn't that purple? It's pretty, though.


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

arikins said:


> THANK U @thetessagrace my first collectibles evrrrr


and np! enjoy the collectibles, have a lovely day <3


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 13, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Hmm... with what I had in mind, I'd have to make the bottom be blue and orange if I did that



Sounds like an cool lineup, would be interested to see what you had in mind.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

I haven’t seen this thread as active as it is in months....Thank you everyone for coming


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 13, 2021)

can i have one, tokki???


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> I haven’t seen this thread as active as it is in months....Thank you everyone for coming


ah you too


OtakuTrash said:


> can i have one, tokki???


and your lineup is stunning already haha the yellow vibes are stunning


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 13, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> ah you too
> 
> and your lineup is stunning already haha the yellow vibes are stunning


i am now officially a c h i c c


----------



## Seastar (Feb 13, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> Sounds like an cool lineup, would be interested to see what you had in mind.


Well I don't really have specific collectibles in mind, just a color theme.


Spoiler: This should hopefully explain why I picked such odd colors


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 13, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Well I don't really have specific collectibles in mind, just a color theme.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: This should hopefully explain why I picked such odd colors
> ...


woah
that's cool


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Well I don't really have specific collectibles in mind, just a color theme.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: This should hopefully explain why I picked such odd colors
> ...


ahaha i knew it
the color scheme would be fabulous though


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> can i have one, tokki???


Sure! And you don’t have to call me by my username. No one cares what my name is lmao



Spoiler: panik 















im seriously loving these star and wand combos





Spoiler: kalm


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 13, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> Sure! And you don’t have to call me by my username. No one cares what my name is lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


woah!
although we need Y E L L O


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> woah!
> although we need Y E L L O


Otaku, there’s already a lot of yellow


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> Sure! And you don’t have to call me by my username. No one cares what my name is lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


isn't it lavender?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 13, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> Madeline, there’s already a lot of yellow


NNOOOOOOOOOOOOO
STOP
EDIT IT NOOOOOOOOOW


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> isn't it lavender?


correct


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 13, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Well I don't really have specific collectibles in mind, just a color theme.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: This should hopefully explain why I picked such odd colors
> ...



I caught on to the Squid Sister colors, but completely forgot orange/blue were the defaults for the squidkids haha. 

I might try to put something together based on that later. Once my brain doesn’t feel so fried.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 13, 2021)

f r i c k
fine. 
my name is madeline.
no one cares.


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> correct


aha
lovely name by the way
i seriously love that name and i want to name my child lavender


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> aha
> lovely name by the way
> i seriously love that name and i want to name my child lavender


aww thank you


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> f r i c k
> fine.
> my name is madeline.
> no one cares.


and madeline is also a lovely name
dont worry its cool


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 13, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> and madeline is also a lovely name
> dont worry its cool


ok thanks


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> ok thanks





SpaceTokki77 said:


> aww thank you


❤ 
just keep being awesome you two


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> ❤
> just keep being awesome you two




	Post automatically merged: Feb 13, 2021



thetessagrace said:


> ❤
> just keep being awesome you two


damn it now i’m crying again


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 13, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> ❤
> just keep being awesome you two


i'll try
dangit now i'm crying
i've never had such great friends before


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> ❤
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 13, 2021
> 
> ...


ahh sorry


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> ahh sorry


aha it’s okay they’re happy tears


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> aha it’s okay they’re happy tears ❤





OtakuTrash said:


> i'll try
> dangit now i'm crying
> i've never had such great friends before


my work here is done C:


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> my work here is done C:


C:


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 13, 2021)

0-0
off topic
i am a weeb but WHAT THE FRICK ARE WEABOOS?!
are they okay?!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

hElLo fRiEnDs aNd wElCoMe tO cIrClE tImE
today we are learning about each other. I will go first
I am Lavender, i’m 18, I like art, music, baking/cooking, books, and ASMR. I also like making lineup ideas. Who’s next?


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> 0-0
> off topic
> i am a weeb but WHAT THE FRICK ARE WEABOOS?!
> are they okay?!


aren't they the same

wait a minute-

	Post automatically merged: Feb 13, 2021



SpaceTokki77 said:


> hElLo fRiEnDs aNd wElCoMe tO cIrClE tImE
> today we are learning about each other. I will go first
> I am Lavender, i’m 18, I like art, music, baking/cooking, books, and ASMR. I also like making lineup ideas. Who’s next?


I'm next!
wait one sec let me go copy and paste my about page


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 13, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> aren't they the same
> 
> wait a minute-


no
we all HATE weaboos
they like anime to the point of OBSESSION!


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> no
> we all HATE weaboos
> they like anime to the point of OBSESSION!


yes i see


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> aren't they the same
> 
> wait a minute-


a weeb is more subtle, a weeaboo is someone who will spend every last penny on a crunchy roll subscription rather than food. That’s what Madeline told me anyway


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> a weeb is more subtle, a weeaboo is someone who will spend every last penny on a crunchy roll subscription rather than food. That’s what Madeline told me anyway


okay that makes sense
anyways ctrl-v
hi guys my name is tessa grace
well actually its just tessa and my middle name is grace so call me whatever, tess works fine too
i watch anime, play animal crossing, go to school, play my ukulele/guitar (depends on my mood), and that's about it

~~~

also one other thing to add about me is i write music as well but i kinda suck at it lmao


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 13, 2021)

anyways
i'm madeline
i like anime and gaming
and a future vtuber and game dev ofc


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> okay that makes sense
> anyways ctrl-v
> hi guys my name is tessa grace
> well actually its just tessa and my middle name is grace so call me whatever, tess works fine too
> ...


oo fun i suck at music writing. I do play piano decently ish though

	Post automatically merged: Feb 13, 2021

where did @arikins go
did we scare them off


----------



## arikins (Feb 13, 2021)

OH HI
im paris ! my nickname is ari
i like the color purple & gaming

	Post automatically merged: Feb 13, 2021

NO IM HERE


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> oo fun i suck at music writing. I do play piano decently ish though


i did piano for 2 years but i didn't learn anything- just memorized the songs  


OtakuTrash said:


> anyways
> i'm madeline
> i like anime and gaming
> and a future vtuber and game dev ofc


i will subscribe


----------



## arikins (Feb 13, 2021)

oooooooh i play the uke too !


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

arikins said:


> OH HI
> im paris ! my nickname is ari
> i like the color purple & gaming


ooh pretty name


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 13, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> i did piano for 2 years but i didn't learn anything- just memorized the songs
> 
> i will subscribe


cant say bc i might be weird and only will start in may


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> cant say bc i might be weird and only will start in may


Isn’t that cuz the 3d model person opens in May?

	Post automatically merged: Feb 13, 2021



OtakuTrash said:


> cant say bc i might be weird and only will start in may


and yes you are very weird


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 13, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> Isn’t that cuz the 3d model person opens in May?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 13, 2021
> 
> ...


i know
my god


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

arikins said:


> oooooooh i play the uke too !


wow, cool! how long have you been playing? i started in april and im self taught but i think im pretty good, idk though-


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> wow, cool! how long have you been playing? i started in april and im self taught but i think im pretty good, idk though-


what 
self taught 
respect


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> what
> self taught
> respect


aww thanks
i just searched up tabs and memorized songs and picking patterns and stuff
id say the ukulele is really easy for anyone though


----------



## arikins (Feb 13, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> wow, cool! how long have you been playing? i started in april and im self taught but i think im pretty good, idk though-


im pretty self taught as well ! never took classes or anything. ive been playing since september of last year !


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

arikins said:


> im pretty self taught as well ! never took classes or anything. ive been playing since september of last year !


ooh nice
i started guitar lessons and no joke guys im learning piano notes on the guitar and its h a r d


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

i’m self taught at drawing and braiding hair
how useless i am


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 13, 2021)

*IT'S SPOOKY MONTH*
it's February, i'm a fool


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> *IT'S SPOOKY MONTH*
> it's February, i'm a fool


Madeline there’s a huge daddy longlegs on the wall above your head.


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> i’m self taught at drawing and braiding hair
> how useless i am


dang your art is awesome and you're self taught? wowowowowo


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 13, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> Madeline there’s a huge daddy longlegs on the wall above your head.


U LIED


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> U LIED


you have been dingled


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 13, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> *IT'S SPOOKY MONTH*
> it's February, i'm a fool



I can get behind this.

Every month is spooky.


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> Madeline there’s a huge daddy longlegs on the wall above your head.


my heart just had an attack


----------



## arikins (Feb 13, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> ooh nice
> i started guitar lessons and no joke guys im learning piano notes on the guitar and its h a r d


my fingers are way too small for guitars ...... i wish i was kinding the are TINY i tell u


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> dang your art is awesome and you're self taught? wowowowowo


Thank you so much 

	Post automatically merged: Feb 13, 2021



thetessagrace said:


> my heart just had an attack


oh dear


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 13, 2021)

does anyone care about friday night funkin' the flash game


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> does anyone care about friday night funkin' the flash game


what’s that


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 13, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> what’s that





SpaceTokki77 said:


> what’s that


clearly no one


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

arikins said:


> my fingers are way too small for guitars ...... i wish i was kinding the are TINY i tell u


i get really bad blisters and i lose a lot of skin (dang bar chords)
but its worth it
mostly


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

brb gotta edit my sig


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 13, 2021)

is anyone part of a toxic fandom


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> is anyone part of a toxic fandom


probably
im the silent majority but i'd say im part of the naruto fandom cause i look at fanart and read theories so


----------



## arikins (Feb 13, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> i get really bad blisters and i lose a lot of skin (dang bar chords)
> but its worth it
> mostly


yep my grandpa warned me about that. another reason why i stay away from guitars and cuddle my tiny little uke


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

arikins said:


> yep my grandpa warned me about that. another reason why i stay away from guitars and cuddle my tiny little uke


smart moves
i envy you now


----------



## arikins (Feb 13, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> is anyone part of a toxic fandom


was. mostly all of them were toxic. the worst was voltron & harry potter. mlp was hectic as well


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 13, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> probably
> im the silent majority but i'd say im part of the naruto fandom cause i look at fanart and read theories so


undertale
it was tramatizing


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 13, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> is anyone part of a toxic fandom



Every fandom has a toxic side to it, so probably.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 13, 2021)

arikins said:


> was. mostly all of them were toxic. the worst was voltron & harry potter. mlp was hectic as well


ooo
harry potter genuinely scared me and i just l e f t.


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

arikins said:


> was. mostly all of them were toxic. the worst was voltron & harry potter. mlp was hectic as well


harry potter was chaotic
guys if you weren't part of the minecraft fandom at one point-

ahh i cant even it was so scary


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 13, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> harry potter was chaotic
> guys if you weren't part of the minecraft fandom at one point-
> 
> ahh i cant even it was so scary


minecraft is becoming kpop one dream manhunt at a time


----------



## Chris (Feb 13, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> is anyone part of a toxic fandom


I keep to myself rather than getting involved in fandoms. Makes life much simpler.


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> minecraft is becoming kpop one dream manhunt at a time


ah
guys i want plants
i cant take care of anything but i want a plant child


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 13, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> I keep to myself rather than getting involved in fandoms. Makes life much simpler.


guys i think we found the smartest mod for this site


----------



## Seastar (Feb 13, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> is anyone part of a toxic fandom


This is why I ignore the fanbases in certain cases.


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 13, 2021)

active basement dwellers thread detected


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 13, 2021)

Meraki said:


> active basement dwellers thread detected


oh hi ohare


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

Seastar said:


> This is why I ignore the fanbases in certain cases.


animal crossing is probably the least toxic fandom imo
you guys are just so cool


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 13, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> is anyone part of a toxic fandom


meh i stay off the toxic sides of all my fandoms


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 13, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> animal crossing is probably the least toxic fandom imo
> you guys are just so cool


well it does have a black market for an office cat


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 13, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> oh hi ohare


pls don't call me that call me Meraki or Abri pls I hate that name


----------



## Chris (Feb 13, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> ah
> guys i want plants
> i cant take care of anything but i want a plant child


Try cacti. You can forget to water it for three weeks and it'll still be fine. In fact, you're more likely to kill it through over-watering. I've had mine for about a year.


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> well it does have a black market for an office cat


true
raymond low key made the fandom a little 
well not toxic just crazy


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 13, 2021)

Meraki said:


> pls don't call me that call me Meraki or Abri pls I hate that name


O H
uhhhhhhhhh
ok then meraki
god that's gonna take getting used to


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Try cacti. You can forget to water it for three weeks and it'll still be fine. In fact, you're more likely to kill it through over-watering. I've had mine for about a year.


yes
i want cacti now
my birthday is on march 19 so i'll ask for cacti.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 13, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Try cacti. You can forget to water it for three weeks and it'll still be fine. In fact, you're more likely to kill it through over-watering. I've had mine for about a year.


fun fact: tokki has a cactus for like 6 months now


----------



## Chris (Feb 13, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> fun fact: tokki has a cactus for like 6 months now


Does it have a name? My cactus is called George.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 13, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Does it have a name? My cactus is called George.


His name is Dan


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> His name is Dan


I have little cat clay things on the soil


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Does it have a name? My cactus is called George.


my older sister has named all of her plants 
theres elliot (a they/them) and they were an aloe but they died RIP elliot
and there's nigel
and then there's lottie


----------



## Seastar (Feb 13, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> animal crossing is probably the least toxic fandom imo
> you guys are just so cool


It probably gets out of control though if you go somewhere else. Keep hearing stories about bad AC players/traders but they're not from here.


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 13, 2021)

finally have a new signature


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 13, 2021)

Meraki said:


> finally have a new signature


what anime is this


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

Meraki said:


> finally have a new signature


fancy i like it


----------



## Chris (Feb 13, 2021)

Meraki said:


> finally have a new signature


Unfortunately it is 30px above our signature height limits.

If you add *height="250px"* to the BB code like so:

```
[img height="250px"]url[/img]
```
It will bring it to within the limit.


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 13, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> what anime is this


Yo-kai watch
There's an anime and 4 games of it

	Post automatically merged: Feb 13, 2021



Vrisnem said:


> Unfortunately it's 30px above our height signature limits.
> 
> If you add *height="250px"* to the BB code like so:
> 
> ...


Alright thank you!


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 13, 2021)

Meraki said:


> Yo-kai watch
> There's an anime and 4 games of it


ok
i'll watch it later


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

I low key wanna change my aesthetic to BNA instead


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 13, 2021)

i'm betting vris needs like 20 crates of coffee to monitor this thread


----------



## oak (Feb 13, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> my older sister has named all of her plants
> theres elliot (a they/them) and they were an aloe but they died RIP elliot
> and there's nigel
> and then there's lottie


I laughed a little cause my partner's name is Elliott and his pronouns are he/they.


----------



## Seastar (Feb 13, 2021)

I only have the first Yo-Kai Watch game. I barely watched the anime, though. I tried to watch it when it was on Disney XD but I missed a lot.


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

sorry vris



OtakuTrash said:


> i'm betting vris needs like 20 crates of coffee to monitor this thread





oak said:


> I laughed a little cause my partner's name is Elliott and his pronouns are he/they.


and wow thats a coincidence


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 13, 2021)

Seastar said:


> I only have the first Yo-Kai Watch game. I barely watched the anime, though. I tried to watch it when it was on Disney XD but I missed a lot.


by the way i fed coco a sweet berry


----------



## Seastar (Feb 13, 2021)

I don't really have an aesthetic since my signature shows my adoptable/virtual pet obsession but my avatar never does.


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

i've had taiga and the toradora stuff for a while now
i'm craving a change cause i can never make up my mind


----------



## Chris (Feb 13, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> i'm betting vris needs like 20 crates of coffee to monitor this thread


I was literally just trying to decide if I can be bothered to go downstairs and turn on the coffee maker.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 13, 2021)

how long has this thread been going geez


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 13, 2021)

there that should be better


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> how long has this thread been going geez


too long
okay one sec ima change my sig and pfp cause im bored and want to be like nazuna from bna


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 13, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> ok
> i'll watch it later


epic lmk if you need the website i use


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 13, 2021)

i think like 50% of the posts on this site have been from here

	Post automatically merged: Feb 13, 2021



Meraki said:


> epic lmk if you need the website i use


i'll find it


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

wait should i do nazuna as a fox or just normal nazuna


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 13, 2021)

*can someone watch saiki k*

	Post automatically merged: Feb 13, 2021

also bye
i got a technoblade stream i don't wanna miss


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> my older sister has named all of her plants
> theres elliot (a they/them) and they were an aloe but they died RIP elliot
> and there's nigel
> and then there's lottie


NAZUNA


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 13, 2021)

but at the same time I just got into danganronpa and I lowkey want to change to Celeste or something but yokai watch... a


----------



## Chris (Feb 13, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> i think like 50% of the posts on this site have been from here


Only 0.74%, surprisingly!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Only 0.74%, surprisingly!


that’s a lot less than I thought it was


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 13, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Only 0.74%, surprisingly!


n a n i ?
I thought itd be at least a little more


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

also guys I made a free lineup ideas thread here
@Vrisnem do you think it should stay in the basement, or go to the TBT marketplace? I wasn’t sure because I wasn’t giving away or selling any actual items, just ideas. If you think if should go in the tbt marketplace (i think so, i’m having second thoughts) can you move it?


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

Okay now I have a nazuna aesthetic, what do you guys think?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> Okay now I have a nazuna aesthetic, what do you guys think?


cute!

	Post automatically merged: Feb 13, 2021



thetessagrace said:


> Okay now I have a nazuna aesthetic, what do you guys think?


Can I make a lineup idea for it? Thread is here


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> cute!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 13, 2021
> 
> ...


go ahead, i'll check out the thread


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> go ahead, i'll check out the thread


a d v e r t i s i n g

	Post automatically merged: Feb 13, 2021



SpaceTokki77 said:


> also guys I made a free lineup ideas thread here
> @Vrisnem do you think it should stay in the basement, or go to the TBT marketplace? I wasn’t sure because I wasn’t giving away or selling any actual items, just ideas. If you think if should go in the tbt marketplace (i think so, i’m having second thoughts) can you move it?


wait now i’m thinking Museum Shop


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> a d v e r t i s i n g
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 13, 2021
> 
> ...


your advertisement skills are beyond compare


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 13, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> Okay now I have a nazuna aesthetic, what do you guys think?


I keep forgetting bna and mha are two different things
But cute!!


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

Meraki said:


> I keep forgetting bna and mha are two different things
> But cute!!


lmao same sometimes i'm like that
also i changed my pfp again to human nazuna cause i think i like this one better


----------



## Chris (Feb 13, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> also guys I made a free lineup ideas thread here
> @Vrisnem do you think it should stay in the basement, or go to the TBT marketplace? I wasn’t sure because I wasn’t giving away or selling any actual items, just ideas. If you think if should go in the tbt marketplace (i think so, i’m having second thoughts) can you move it?


The Basement is fine for this!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> The Basement is fine for this!


Okay! Thanks 

	Post automatically merged: Feb 13, 2021



Vrisnem said:


> The Basement is fine for this!


Could you by any chance move it to the museum shop? I feel like it would be viewed more since basement posts come in really quick, probably moving my thread to the bottom.


----------



## Chris (Feb 13, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> Could you by any chance move it to the museum shop? I feel like it would be viewed more since basement posts come in really quick, probably moving my thread to the bottom.


You're not selling artwork so it wouldn't be appropriate there. This is the best place for it. I would suggest adding it to your signature if you wish to draw more attention to it.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> You're not selling artwork so it wouldn't be appropriate there. This is the best place for it. I would suggest adding it to your signature if you wish to draw more attention to it.


added, thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Feb 13, 2021)

Uh guys, why is this active again lol?

it's been a while since I came back to at least one page


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> Uh guys, why is this active again lol?
> 
> it's been a while since I came back to at least one page


Because after the giveaway thread last night we all came here instead
and i can’t believe we had to specify that no one cares if anyone is cool here because everyone is welcome cool or not
but hey now we have some new krew members


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Feb 13, 2021)

could it be.....

the revival of basement dwellers?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> could it be.....
> 
> the revival of basement dwellers?


could it?


----------



## Chris (Feb 13, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> and i can’t believe we had to specify that no one cares if anyone is cool here


What is the context behind this?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> What is the context behind this?


In the giveaway thread we discussed the basement dwellers thread, and a few people said they never came down here because they thought they weren’t cool enough to.

	Post automatically merged: Feb 13, 2021



SpaceTokki77 said:


> In the giveaway thread we discussed the basement dwellers thread, and a few people said they never came down here because they thought they weren’t cool enough to.


sorry if it sounded like I was saying people were uncool when i mentioned it before this


----------



## arikins (Feb 13, 2021)

oh wow interesting. i always learn so many new things about this site lol


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 13, 2021)

arikins said:


> oh wow interesting. i always learn so many new things about this site lol


whoa you joined the day before my birthday 👁 👁


----------



## arikins (Feb 13, 2021)

Meraki said:


> whoa you joined the day before my birthday 👁 👁


WOA happy late birthday !!! im pretty fresh and new haha


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 13, 2021)

Holy heckaroni, the activity here sure shot up.
I'm a bit late but




Idk where this screenshot is from


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 13, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Holy heckaroni, the activity here sure shot up.
> I'm a bit late but
> View attachment 355926
> Idk where this screenshot is from



Thank you, Hell seems quite lovely. 

It's from the movie Little Miss Sunshine. I'm a bit of a movie nut, so I recognized it immediately hahaha.


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> In the giveaway thread we discussed the basement dwellers thread, and a few people said they never came down here because they thought they weren’t cool enough to.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 13, 2021
> 
> ...


if only cool people could be in basement dwellers i wouldn't have posted here at all

(id say im pretty active on basement dwellers though and its been fun when otakutrash and lavender started posting on this thread)


----------



## King koopa (Feb 13, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> yeah. How’s everyone doing? Did y’all get enough sleep after the chaos that was last night?


Late reply but no I did not


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 13, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> yeah. How’s everyone doing? Did y’all get enough sleep after the chaos that was last night?


thankfully, weekends allow me to sleep in. mostly.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

might not be active the next few days


----------



## arikins (Feb 13, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> might not be active the next few days


will miss u :c is everything ok ?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

arikins said:


> will miss u :c is everything ok ?


yes! Just have a ton of work coming up


----------



## arikins (Feb 13, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> yes! Just have a ton of work coming up


dont know if you mean job or school work nonetheless this reminds me to catch up on mine T----T


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

arikins said:


> dont know if you mean job or school work nonetheless this reminds me to catch up on mine T----T


school TuT


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 13, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> yes! Just have a ton of work coming up


Good luck!


----------



## King koopa (Feb 13, 2021)

I should catch up on mine too but ehh I don't feel like it besides its the weekend


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

I have a math page that I just don't want to do.
Ahhh procrastination is both a blessing and a curse.


----------



## Toska (Feb 13, 2021)

I actually got all of my work done thursday for once 

Also update on the cookies: I used a cookie cutter but the cookies expanded, making them not what they were supposed to  but they still tasted nice


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

Toska said:


> I actually got all of my work done thursday for once
> 
> Also update on the cookies: I used a cookie cutter but the cookies expanded, making them not what they were supposed to  but they still tasted nice


and now i want cookies again


----------



## arikins (Feb 13, 2021)

anddd we are on a food topic again !


----------



## King koopa (Feb 13, 2021)

Lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 13, 2021)

Toska said:


> I actually got all of my work done thursday for once
> 
> Also update on the cookies: I used a cookie cutter but the cookies expanded, making them not what they were supposed to  but they still tasted nice


what kind were they?


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

arikins said:


> anddd we are on a food topic again !


ahhh that's my fault

food is all i think about
food and anime


----------



## Toska (Feb 13, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what kind were they?



Snickerdoodle 

It was actually my first time baking snickerdoodle cookies, and using a cookie cutter. Surprised I haven't did either earlier, but atleast the taste turned out well.


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

Toska said:


> Snickerdoodle


noooo my favorite

i envy you with a passion now


----------



## King koopa (Feb 13, 2021)

Speaking of I should take a shower... hey, let's see how crazy this thread can get while I'm gone


----------



## Toska (Feb 13, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> noooo my favorite
> 
> i envy you with a passion now



I'll try to share next time, haha


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

Toska said:


> I'll try to share next time, haha


please do
(maybe i'll just convince my older sister to make cookies...)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 13, 2021)

Now I feel like making cookies, if we have any mix.


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Now I feel like making cookies, if we have any mix.


I've never heard of cookie mix
 have i been missing out on cookie mix my whole life


----------



## King koopa (Feb 13, 2021)

Back


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Back


That was speedy


----------



## King koopa (Feb 13, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> That was speedy


I don't like to take long showers, I get in, wash up, get out


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> I don't like to take long showers, I get in, wash up, get out


I put my shower at full heat and sit down for like half an hour and cry.

wow im not okay am i


----------



## King koopa (Feb 13, 2021)

This thread is deadcandcrip the giveaway


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 13, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> I've never heard of cookie mix
> have i been missing out on cookie mix my whole life


okay tbf I don't know how to make cookies and if there are mixes or not


----------



## King koopa (Feb 13, 2021)

Afk I'm going to get my charger. I'm on 72% but since I'm having an all nighter, I need to be 100% by midnight


----------



## arikins (Feb 13, 2021)

why an all nighter ? something special ?


----------



## King koopa (Feb 13, 2021)

arikins said:


> why an all nighter ? something special ?


Well, it's winter break where I live and I thought I'd see how the forums are during the night well technically day


----------



## arikins (Feb 13, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Well, it's winter break where I live and I thought I'd see how the forums are during the night well technically day


oooooh sounds fun ! good luck lol


----------



## Toska (Feb 13, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Afk I'm going to get my charger. I'm on 72% but since I'm having an all nighter, I need to be 100% by midnight



Honestly I don't think I've ever successfully pulled an all nighter. I usually end up accidentally falling asleep for like 30 mins...

Good luck


----------



## King koopa (Feb 13, 2021)

Ok i'm on 92% so I'm unplugging


----------



## arikins (Feb 13, 2021)

i just spent half my allowance on wish






	Post automatically merged: Feb 13, 2021

w a i t
this one is funny too


----------



## King koopa (Feb 13, 2021)

arikins said:


> i just spent half my allowance on wish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I liked it because the staff didn't add laugh reaction yet (just fyi)


----------



## arikins (Feb 14, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> I liked it because the staff didn't add laugh reaction yet (just fyi)


i wish they had a heart one !! that would be cute too : p


----------



## King koopa (Feb 14, 2021)

late reply but we have this:


----------



## arikins (Feb 14, 2021)

tru ....... maybe we do need a laughter one


----------



## King koopa (Feb 14, 2021)

an idea for reactions could be like pocket camp where you can react with lots of emojis to things but ehh it's Jeremy's, Justin, and the other admin who I forget there names decision


----------



## arikins (Feb 14, 2021)

it would be cute since the like and love are called reactions, they could add a lot of the reactions we have in-game. not all of them of course, maybe ones like bashfulness, laughter, smirk, joy, yano ? it would be awesome to see cute designs for the icons too !


----------



## Neb (Feb 14, 2021)

A "thinking" reaction would be nice for posts that make you ponder.


----------



## Chris (Feb 14, 2021)

Anyone have plans today? ​


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 14, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> View attachment 356084
> 
> Anyone have plans today? ​


Nothing much, but I'm planning to go out to buy donuts.


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 14, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> View attachment 356084
> 
> Anyone have plans today? ​


I made something in Minecraft for my lover uwu


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 14, 2021)

Got gifts late last night for my family. 
Happy valentine's day everyone!


----------



## deana (Feb 14, 2021)

Happy Valentine's day! 

As much as I rather like the idea of Valentines day I never really celebrate it. My partners birthday was yesterday (the 13th) so we are always too busy doing birthday stuff to do Valentines stuff.

My day will be at work helping other people pick out their last minute gifts lol


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 14, 2021)

deanapants said:


> Happy Valentine's day!
> 
> As much as I rather like the idea of Valentines day I never really celebrate it. My partners birthday was yesterday (the 13th) so we are always too busy doing birthday stuff to do Valentines stuff.
> 
> My day will be at work helping other people pick out their last minute gifts lol


What's your job?

	Post automatically merged: Feb 14, 2021

And there goes my savings of tbt

i just had to buy the pave collectible ahh


----------



## deana (Feb 14, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> What's your job?



I'm just a sales associate at a store in a mall, that's as specific as I'll be lol


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 14, 2021)

deanapants said:


> I'm just a sales associate at a store in a mall, that's as specific as I'll be lol


sorry you have to work on a sunday, that sucks
well anyways I got to go but have a lovely valentines day!


----------



## King koopa (Feb 14, 2021)

Wonder what I should l do... just play new leaf and new horizons probably


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 14, 2021)

your tasty cakes are lovely @Koopadude100


----------



## arikins (Feb 14, 2021)

awee happy valentines day everyone !! im lucky enough to have two valentines this year, (ones family, lol) hope you all have a lovely sunday ! <3


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 14, 2021)

arikins said:


> awee happy valentines day everyone !! im lucky enough to have two valentines this year, (ones family, lol) hope you all have a lovely sunday ! <3


my valentine is cereal lol

but i have a super cute outfit today, a black shirt with a pink cardigan over and a houndstooth skirt.


----------



## arikins (Feb 14, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> my valentine is cereal lol
> 
> but i have a super cute outfit today, a black shirt with a pink cardigan over and a houndstooth skirt.


im not going out haha pajamas for me, but im sure you look adorable !!


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 14, 2021)

arikins said:


> im not going out haha pajamas for me, but im sure you look adorable !!


ty! i'm actually not going anywhere either, i just wanted to be fancy and my family is looking at me like im crazy
i probably am


----------



## arikins (Feb 14, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> ty! i'm actually not going anywhere either, i just wanted to be fancy and my family is looking at me like im crazy
> i probably am


OH THATS ADORABLE haha yes i do that often as well. we're both crazy shhhh


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 14, 2021)

arikins said:


> OH THATS ADORABLE haha yes i do that often as well. we're both crazy shhhh


yes shhhh nobody must know about our craziness
also guys i put my snowbunny up for sale


----------



## arikins (Feb 14, 2021)

does anyone here mind if i dedicate my valentines day card to them for the tbt contest ...


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 14, 2021)

arikins said:


> does anyone here mind if i dedicate my valentines day card to them for the tbt contest ...


we can do each other if you'd like <3


----------



## arikins (Feb 14, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> we can do each other if you'd like <3


AWESOME hehe i hope either of us wins lol


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 14, 2021)

arikins said:


> AWESOME hehe i hope either of us wins lol


Totally 
oooh now i gotta come up with some ideas


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 14, 2021)

Happy Hearts Day!

Time to solo eat a bag of chocolates and start on the cards.


----------



## Chris (Feb 14, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> Happy Hearts Day!
> 
> Time to solo eat a bag of chocolates and start on the cards.


What kind of chocolate?


----------



## arikins (Feb 14, 2021)

oh lordddd dark chocolate is my favorite. bf got me a whole pack last year and once he tried it he never looked at me the same T-T


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 14, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> What kind of chocolate?



Just regular milk chocolate, I already finished the one that included almond in them and they weren’t restocked when I went to the store last time.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 14, 2021)

If I can't hand out themed Valentine cards to my classmates with chalky heart candies attached, then what's the point of today?


----------



## King koopa (Feb 14, 2021)

I'm back from the store. I got 3 big bags of milk chocolate  m&ms


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 14, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> I'm back from the store. I got 3 big bags of milk chocolate  m&ms


and now im hungry

why does this forum make me hungry so much guys


----------



## King koopa (Feb 14, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> and now im hungry
> 
> why does this forum make me hungry so much guys


Probably we people stuck down here talk about food a lot lol


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 14, 2021)

guys i sold my snow bunny
and now my lineup is kind of cute C:


----------



## arikins (Feb 14, 2021)

YOU GUYS ARE TALKING ABOUT FOOD AGAIN


----------



## King koopa (Feb 14, 2021)

arikins said:


> YOU GUYS ARE TALKING ABOUT FOOD AGAIN


Lol sorry


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 14, 2021)

arikins said:


> YOU GUYS ARE TALKING ABOUT FOOD AGAIN


It's a habit O-o


----------



## King koopa (Feb 14, 2021)

Afk I'm going to try to cook. (If I set my house on fire, you guys can have my gold ps4 controller)


----------



## arikins (Feb 14, 2021)

well this time its ok cus for once im actually full c:


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 14, 2021)

Arikins i finshed my valentine. I hope you liked it!


----------



## King koopa (Feb 14, 2021)

I'm back and I didn't burn my house down yay


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 14, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> I'm back and I didn't burn my house down yay


(darn it i really wanted that ps4 controller)


----------



## arikins (Feb 14, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> Arikins i finshed my valentine. I hope you liked it!


ITS SO ADORABLE
<3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 14, 2021)

arikins said:


> ITS SO ADORABLE
> <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


Thanks!!
(my pen may or may not have bled through the paper multiple times-)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 14, 2021)

what's y'all's favorite kind of chocolate, if you have one?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 14, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what's y'all's favorite chocolate flavor, if you have one?


chocolate mint


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 14, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> chocolate mint


ooh that's a good one


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 14, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ooh that's a good one


i also like choco peanut butter


----------



## King koopa (Feb 14, 2021)

Milk chocolate (I'm gonna make some brownies with the m&m's I bought earlier (hopefully I don't burn myself)


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 14, 2021)

eh
it's kinda good


----------



## King koopa (Feb 14, 2021)

I'm back. The brownies are ready, but they are really really hot and I don't want to burn my mouth so I'm wait for it to cool fown


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 14, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what's y'all's favorite kind of chocolate, if you have one?



Most variations of milk chocolate.
Some of the favorites are: Chocolate Caramel, Chocolate with Almonds, Hazelnut Chocolate, Crunch chocolates.


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 14, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what's y'all's favorite kind of chocolate, if you have one?


Dark chocolate. But there's a genre in itself. I like this apple dark chocolate I had once, and I also like pecan dark chocolate.
Also guys I wrote a song for my crush cause it's valentine's day but i'll probably never sing it to him cause ya know im literally a wimp


----------



## King koopa (Feb 14, 2021)

Yay the brownies are cool. Afkfor about10 minutes

	Post automatically merged: Feb 14, 2021

Back


----------



## arikins (Feb 14, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> Dark chocolate. But there's a genre in itself. I like this apple dark chocolate I had once, and I also like pecan dark chocolate.
> Also guys I wrote a song for my crush cause it's valentine's day but i'll probably never sing it to him cause ya know im literally a wimp


noooooo oh my goodness please sing to him ! thats so romantic


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 14, 2021)

arikins said:


> noooooo oh my goodness please sing to him ! thats so romantic


yeah but i only see him at school and we barely talk
im so hopeless ahh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Feb 14, 2021)

uh I think it glitched


----------



## King koopa (Feb 14, 2021)

Nice another day to stay up until 5 and get poor sleep while my cat is constantly meowing


----------



## arikins (Feb 14, 2021)

aweee ur cat meows ? mines a brat so shes quiet unless shes snoring


----------



## King koopa (Feb 14, 2021)

arikins said:


> aweee ur cat meows ? mines a brat so shes quiet unless shes snoring


Yeah she's a siamese cat this is her

	Post automatically merged: Feb 14, 2021

ah great now shes in my face purring. Owning a cat isn't easy


----------



## arikins (Feb 15, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Yeah she's a siamese cat this is her
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 14, 2021
> 
> ah great now shes in my face purring. Owning a cat isn't easy


oh my goodness she looks like my cats twin !! whats her name ? my siamese is bella c:


----------



## King koopa (Feb 15, 2021)

arikins said:


> oh my goodness she looks like my cats twin !! whats her name ? my siamese is bella c:


Her name is snowball, because when I first found her in my yard in 2018, she was a newborn kitten with no sign of her mom. She looked like a snowball, so I named her that. But now she doesn't look much like one lol 

	Post automatically merged: Feb 15, 2021

Ah no she's asleep on my chest purring super loud


----------



## arikins (Feb 15, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Her name is snowball, because when I first found her in my yard in 2018, she was a newborn kitten with no sign of her mom. She looked like a snowball, so I named her that. But now she doesn't look much like one lol
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 15, 2021
> 
> Ah no she's asleep on my chest purring super loud


yea siamese get more of their darker fur as they get older. maybe shes a snowball who went to work for a coal mine ? i dunno kind of a shady snowball T-T


----------



## King koopa (Feb 15, 2021)

wow I just realized festivale is on the same day of my dad's birthday so yeah welp it's 2:30am where I live right now so I'm bored because this thread is dead agian so....
Random tbt story to entertain any admin or mod reading this thread. 
* it was a dark day in the bell tree. Everyone was asleep. Except me because I have type 89 insomnia, and the admins. Then, a past friend on here tells me about a rumor that the administration team is....... to be continued.*
Yep your welcome.
(I am so dead) 
I can't sleep so I'll just wait until someone posts to cure my boredom, whether it be a member or Jeremy


----------



## Seastar (Feb 15, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> View attachment 356084
> 
> Anyone have plans today? ​


Nope, no plans. I slept through most of the day.


----------



## Plainbluetees (Feb 15, 2021)

I’m trying to decide if I want a Pave collectible from today. I want to save for Coco, but now I kinda want Pave too.


----------



## -Lumi- (Feb 15, 2021)

Plainbluetees said:


> I’m trying to decide if I want a Pave collectible from today. I want to save for Coco, but now I kinda want Pave too.



I was just coming to post the same thing  I can’t decide if I want him or not. I’m trying to save my bells for a pink rose and just trying to get better at saving them in general, lol. But he’s kinda cute and I love purple


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 15, 2021)

hello everyone! Sorry i wasn’t active earlier


----------



## Seastar (Feb 15, 2021)

I think I may have just made my lineup look worse because I wanted to turn on my older Pave and rose lol


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 15, 2021)

Seastar said:


> I think I may have just made my lineup look worse because I wanted to turn on my older Pave and rose lol


lineup idea for ya













	Post automatically merged: Feb 15, 2021



Seastar said:


> I think I may have just made my lineup look worse because I wanted to turn on my older Pave and rose lol


or this


----------



## Seastar (Feb 15, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> lineup idea for ya
> View attachment 356378View attachment 356379View attachment 356380View attachment 356381View attachment 356382


Hmm... Good idea!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 15, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Hmm... Good idea!


awww you used it! No problem


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 15, 2021)

good afternoon everyone
just working on some math i should've finished days ago


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 15, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> good afternoon everyone
> just working on some math i should've finished days ago


the popsicle is so pretty


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 15, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> the popsicle is so pretty


im really loving the soft look of it and i want to get more collectibles with the same vibe


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 15, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> ty, im really loving the soft look of it and i want to get more collectibles with the same vibe


Do you have any specific ideas? I can help you look since you’re rich now


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 15, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> Do you have any specific ideas? I can help you look since you’re rich now


not in particular, i like the food items though
and the party poppers. those things are cool


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 15, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> not in particular, i like the food items though
> and the party poppers. those things are cool


i @‘d you in a thread for the dreamy popper!


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 15, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> i @‘d you in a thread for the dreamy popper!


i saw it and its the date im looking for


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 15, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> i saw it and its the date im looking for



yes!


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 15, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> yes!


thanks so much for your help <3 i feel better about my lineup now


----------



## Antonio (Feb 15, 2021)

Did y'all miss me?


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 15, 2021)

2-D said:


> Did y'all miss me?


Welcome back <3 its good to see you active

	Post automatically merged: Feb 15, 2021

got the party popper
now my lineup looks so tasty


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 15, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> Welcome back <3 its good to see you active


the popper looks epic


----------



## King koopa (Feb 15, 2021)

I'm back (the admins will probably delete this message for poor post quality)


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 15, 2021)

What kind of switch lite case and skin should I get? I'm thinking something super cute, though I kind of just wanna get a clear one so I can add stickers.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 15, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> What kind of switch lite case and skin should I get? I'm thinking something super cute, though I kind of just wanna get a clear one so I can add stickers.


I really like the  “crystal” ones, they’re clear with glitter inside.
photo:




You can get a lot of cute custom stickers on etsy, I have a Celeste one, a Tangy wearing the space parka one, and a Boba tea one on my switch dock.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 15, 2021)

oh hello
how is everyone


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 15, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> oh hello
> how is everyone


Hi maddi


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 15, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> oh hello
> how is everyone


Hi. I'm eating dinner in a few minutes.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 15, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> Hi. I'm eating dinner in a few minutes.


ooh, yum!


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 15, 2021)

I'm good
we have some housekeepers coming over tomorrow so i had to hide all my stuff so they dont put it in random places


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 15, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> I'm good
> we have some housekeepers coming over tomorrow so i had to hide all my stuff so they dont put it in random places


I feel u
one time the cleaning lady put some of my stuff in Madeline’s room and I was LIVID
Maddi legit thought that it was hers and uhm ate some of my sour skittle collection !
That cleaning lady never came back


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 15, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> I feel u
> one time the cleaning lady put some of my stuff in Madeline’s room and I was LIVID
> Maddi legit thought that it was hers and uhm ate some of my sour skittle collection !
> That cleaning lady never came back


wow i low key feel bad for the cleaning lady


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 15, 2021)

This is an interesting site layout Jeremy decided to implement, but I'm sure the update will grow on me.


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 15, 2021)

me to the tbt html


----------



## King koopa (Feb 15, 2021)

Hi guys I'm back. Just made a little bed for my cat to sleep on. (I used to sleep on a bunk bed with my older sister, but she got her own bed so I used where my sister used to sleep for my cat.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 15, 2021)

burritos sound good actually, time to go burn the microwave once more


----------



## arikins (Feb 15, 2021)

food ... again ...
stop talking about food. im starving.


----------



## King koopa (Feb 15, 2021)

arikins said:


> food ... again ...
> stop talking about food. im starving.


Oof force of habit for people round here


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 15, 2021)

guys i just realized pave is on the top of the browser for bell tree


----------



## King koopa (Feb 15, 2021)

Please help my neighbors are playing the drums super loudly


----------



## arikins (Feb 15, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> What kind of switch lite case and skin should I get? I'm thinking something super cute, though I kind of just wanna get a clear one so I can add stickers.


geekshare.com has the cutest accessories for both switch lite and the normal switch. im saving up to deck my switch out from them c:


----------



## King koopa (Feb 15, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> What kind of switch lite case and skin should I get? I'm thinking something super cute, though I kind of just wanna get a clear one so I can add stickers.


Lol I bought the normal switch with red and blue Joyce's and littered the back of it with stickers.

	Post automatically merged: Feb 15, 2021



Koopadude100 said:


> Lol I bought the normal switch with red and blue Joy cons and littered the back of it with stickers.


----------



## arikins (Feb 15, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Lol I bought the normal switch with red and blue Joyce's and littered the back of it with stickers.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 15, 2021


i did as well ! my mistake was that i put stickers all over the joy cons. theyve started to wither away and the kittens and bears i put on there look like rotting corpses T-T


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 15, 2021)

arikins said:


> food ... again ...
> stop talking about food. im starving.


I just finished eating a while ago. Now you're making me hungry again.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 15, 2021)

Thankfully I had a delicious meal that was both healthy and filling, so I am not hungry.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 15, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> wow i low key feel bad for the cleaning lady


well she was also extremely rude and kind of dismissive, we didn’t really like her anyway. And I was mad at Otaku for eating my skittles, not her.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 15, 2021)

So... What did you think about the Festivale event in New Horizons? I'd say it's pretty decent.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 15, 2021)

Zhongli said:


> Thankfully I had a delicious meal that was both healthy and filling, so I am not hungry.


I had chicken fingers


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 15, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> well she was also extremely rude and kind of dismissive, we didn’t really like her anyway. And I was mad at Otaku for eating my skittles, not her.


That was like a year ago, right? And well yeah, she was preetty rude. Its not a big deal, but yeah eating your sour skittles was a mistake


----------



## arikins (Feb 15, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> So... What did you think about the Festivale event in New Horizons? I'd say it's pretty decent.


i actually barely got a switch and acnh last christmas, so really this is my first event, but i loved it ! i finished it quickly, but i loved seeing my villagers dancing and looking so happy. i hope all the events are like this !


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 15, 2021)

I had a plate of cheese sandwich with tomato soup because it's been in the low 20°F and snowing all day. Nothing special but at least it's a warm and easy meal.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 15, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> I had a plate of cheese sandwich with tomato soup because it's been in the low 20°F and snowing all day. Nothing special but at least it's a warm and easy meal.


That sounds really good


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 15, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> That sounds really good



Definitely was, would recommend it on really cold days for maximum enjoyment.


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 15, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> well she was also extremely rude and kind of dismissive, we didn’t really like her anyway. And I was mad at Otaku for eating my skittles, not her.


oh if she was rude then ya nevermind
and rip skittles D:


----------



## King koopa (Feb 15, 2021)

I'm back, was just playing new leaf


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 15, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> I'm back, was just playing new leaf


I haven't played New Leaf in months ahh
my poor town... i'm missing coco like crazy


----------



## King koopa (Feb 15, 2021)

Sorry about that, got carried away drawing a bad picture of fang


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 16, 2021)

I worked so hard on kirbyz’s valentine’s day card for it to get r e j e c t e d


----------



## Seastar (Feb 16, 2021)

I can't do anything today because I'm freezing. This house is too old for this.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 16, 2021)

Seastar said:


> I can't do anything today because I'm freezing. This house is too old for this.


oh god there's gonna be a hailstorm where i live
hi
did you like the valentines rose


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 16, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> oh god there's gonna be a hailstorm where i live
> hi
> did you like the valentines rose


No Madeline she hates it so much she put it on display for everyone to see


----------



## deana (Feb 16, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> I worked so hard on kirbyz’s valentine’s day card for it to get r e j e c t e d


It was still beautiful and I'm sure you can make another one just as nice 

I need to make my card this week


----------



## King koopa (Feb 16, 2021)

Oops I didn't make a card because I forgot and now it's past valentine's day


----------



## Chris (Feb 16, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Oops I didn't make a card because I forgot and now it's past valentine's day


The TBT Valentine's card event is on-going until 11:59pm EST on February 21st!


----------



## Seastar (Feb 16, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> oh god there's gonna be a hailstorm where i live
> hi
> did you like the valentines rose


Yes, yes I did.
aaaa My hands are freezing.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 16, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> The TBT Valentine's card event is on-going until 11:59pm EST on February 21st!


cool signature!


----------



## Chris (Feb 16, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> cool signature!


Are you familiar with the song?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 16, 2021)

hi guys


----------



## arikins (Feb 16, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> I worked so hard on kirbyz’s valentine’s day card for it to get r e j e c t e d


MINE GOT REJECTED TOO T----T i will be redoing mine, how about you ?


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 16, 2021)

I'll redo mine probably
just not today cause i'm lazy


----------



## arikins (Feb 16, 2021)

does the hello kitty gif in my sig look weird to u guys. what happened to them im worried.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 16, 2021)

arikins said:


> does the hello kitty gif in my sig look weird to u guys. what happened to them im worried.


it says picmix


----------



## arikins (Feb 16, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> it says picmix


I SEE IT NOW. i dunno why that happened :c ill get a new one later


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 16, 2021)

arikins said:


> I SEE IT NOW. i dunno why that happened :c ill get a new one later


:c that sucks! so strange how it happened out of the blue too


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 16, 2021)

arikins said:


> I SEE IT NOW. i dunno why that happened :c ill get a new one later


your signature looks normal to me

i must be on something


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 16, 2021)

arikins said:


> I SEE IT NOW. i dunno why that happened :c ill get a new one later


this one is cute!




or this?




or if you want the same one


----------



## King koopa (Feb 16, 2021)

How do you put a gif on your signature?


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 16, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> How do you put a gif on your signature?


I just went on giphy and copied the gif link and pasted it into image thingy

i think
i haven't done this in a while lmao


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 16, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Are you familiar with the song?


I've heard it a couple of times before and thought it was cool



OtakuTrash said:


> hi guys


heya


----------



## King koopa (Feb 16, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> I just went on giphy and copied the gif link and pasted it into image thingy
> 
> i think
> i haven't done this in a while lmao


Well ok maybe I'll find one on there.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 16, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I've heard it a couple of times before and thought it was cool
> 
> 
> heya


FSO can u make all ur collectibles visible in ur inventory? Like check off active and hidden so I can see them and make u a lineup idea :]


----------



## arikins (Feb 16, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> this one is cute!
> View attachment 356658
> or this?
> 
> ...


yes i see these all the time ! but im using chrome which has a lot of gif problems. i have to get them from a website that constantly loops the gif, otherwise it freezes for me. i found one tho !


----------



## King koopa (Feb 16, 2021)

Little help here? Do I copy the share link or the gift link. (I've never done this in my short life do sorry if it's a stupid question)


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 16, 2021)

arikins said:


> yes i see these all the time ! but im using chrome which has a lot of gif problems. i have to get them from a website that constantly loops the gif, otherwise it freezes for me. i found one tho !


Yay! Let’s hope it doesn’t randomly trademark lol


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 16, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Little help here? Do I copy the share link or the gift link. (I've never done this in my short life do sorry if it's a stupid question)


i think you copy it


----------



## King koopa (Feb 16, 2021)

Never mind about my question I think I got it to work

	Post automatically merged: Feb 16, 2021



Koopadude100 said:


> Never mind about my question I think I got it to work


Can you guys see it?


----------



## arikins (Feb 16, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Little help here? Do I copy the share link or the gift link. (I've never done this in my short life do sorry if it's a stupid question)


for me i double click (if ur on mobile probably hold) and i press copy link address. then at the top theres a tool to add a image. put in the link and it should appear !

	Post automatically merged: Feb 16, 2021



Koopadude100 said:


> Never mind about my question I think I got it to work
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 16, 2021
> 
> ...


yep i can see it


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 16, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Never mind about my question I think I got it to work
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 16, 2021
> 
> ...


truth be told, i usually can't see anyone's sig (i'm on chrome like paris so it sucks) so i wouldn't know if its working


----------



## King koopa (Feb 16, 2021)

arikins said:


> for me i double click (if ur on mobile probably hold) and i press copy link address. then at the top theres a tool to add a image. put in the link and it should appear !
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 16, 2021
> 
> ...


Ok cool gimme one second I'm going to add this into my signature


----------



## Chris (Feb 16, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I've heard it a couple of times before and thought it was cool


Oh wow! Never met anyone before who had any familiarity with Kissin' Dynamite's music. I hadn't even heard of them before I saw them live opening for Powerwolf a couple of years ago. And no lie I only paid attention to them because their frontman Johannes Braun looked hot from across a crowded room - 80s glam rock fantasy come to life.


----------



## King koopa (Feb 16, 2021)

ok can you guys see the gif ok? (Just making sure it worked)


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 16, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Oh wow! Never met anyone before who had any familiarity with Kissin' Dynamite's music. I hadn't even heard of them before I saw them live opening for Powerwolf a couple of years ago. And no lie I only paid attention to them because their frontman Johannes Braun looked hot from across a crowded room - 80s glam rock fantasy come to life.


i did a google search of this johannes braun (i just wanted to see your taste in people) and im pretty sure you aren't talking about a roman catholic bishop lol


----------



## arikins (Feb 16, 2021)

think i found him lol


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 16, 2021)

arikins said:


> think i found him lol


that makes a little more sense haha


----------



## King koopa (Feb 16, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> i did a google search of this johannes braun (i just wanted to see your taste in people) and im pretty sure you aren't talking about a roman catholic bishop lol
> View attachment 356685


Wow that man lived for a long time


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 16, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Wow that man lived for a long time


omg you're right
i wanna live that long


----------



## King koopa (Feb 16, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> omg you're right
> i wanna live that long


Same here


----------



## Chris (Feb 16, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> i did a google search of this johannes braun (i just wanted to see your taste in people) and im pretty sure you aren't talking about a roman catholic bishop lol
> View attachment 356685



@arikins got it right! He looked magnificent in person. No picture I've found online accurately represents how pretty he is. Then again I saw him from a distance...  

I suppose he accurately represents my taste in people though; I mostly date tattooed/pierced people with funky hair.   Although he's not one of my celeb crushes. That list includes Brian Molko, Davey Havok, Dave Navarro, Ruby Rose, Cara Delevingne, Eliza Dushku, and... well this list goes on.  If you Google these and wonder why the majority are 'older' I'm 30 next year for the record haha.


----------



## arikins (Feb 16, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> @arikins got it right! He looked magnificent in person. No picture I've found online accurately represents how pretty he is. Then again I saw him from a distance...
> 
> I suppose he accurately represents my taste in people though; I mostly date tattooed/pierced people with funky hair.   Although he's not one of my celeb crushes. That list includes Brian Molko, Davey Havok, Dave Navarro, Ruby Rose, Cara Delevingne, Eliza Dushku, and... well this list goes on.  If you Google these and wonder why the majority are 'older' I'm 30 next year for the record haha.


ruby rose is one of my celeb crushes too <3___<3 and wow u have a very distinct taste !!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 16, 2021)

arikins said:


> think i found him lol





thetessagrace said:


> i did a google search of this johannes braun (i just wanted to see your taste in people) and im pretty sure you aren't talking about a roman catholic bishop lol
> View attachment 356685


hejfndkd lmao I searched it too


----------



## King koopa (Feb 16, 2021)

Ruby Rose - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				



Is this the right one?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 16, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> FSO can u make all ur collectibles visible in ur inventory? Like check off active and hidden so I can see them and make u a lineup idea :]


sure!

	Post automatically merged: Feb 16, 2021

wait I have to go do something real quick


----------



## Chris (Feb 16, 2021)

Is who I find attractive really this interesting!? 



arikins said:


> ruby rose is one of my celeb crushes too <3___<3 and wow u have a very distinct taste !!


She is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 16, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> sure!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 16, 2021
> 
> wait I have to go do something real quick


i’ll make an idea when I have time


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 16, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> @arikins got it right! He looked magnificent in person. No picture I've found online accurately represents how pretty he is. Then again I saw him from a distance...
> 
> I suppose he accurately represents my taste in people though; I mostly date tattooed/pierced people with funky hair.  Although he's not one of my celeb crushes. That list includes Brian Molko, Davey Havok, Dave Navarro, Ruby Rose, Cara Delevingne, Eliza Dushku, and... well this list goes on.  If you Google these and wonder why the majority are 'older' I'm 30 next year for the record haha.


i can picture who your type is. its cool! but im relieved that you don't have a crush on a 84 year old dead bishop dude LMAO


----------



## Chris (Feb 17, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> i can picture who your type is. its cool! but im relieved that you don't have a crush on a 84 year old dead bishop dude LMAO


Absolutely not, haha! Although he seems interesting. Wouldn't mind a cup of tea with him if he were, you know, _alive_. 

I realised I left Margot Robbie off that list which is in an insult. She's flawless.


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 17, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Absolutely not, haha! Although he seems interesting. Wouldn't mind a cup of tea with him if he were, you know, _alive_.
> 
> I realised I left Margot Robbie off that list which is in an insult. She's flawless.


y e s

she's really pretty and cool. (she almost looks like phoebe bridgers- i mean really just slightly but still)


----------



## King koopa (Feb 17, 2021)

Good morning everyone (well afternoon in Europe)


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 17, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Good morning everyone (well afternoon in Europe)


Good morning! It's 8:22 am over here


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 17, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> Good morning! It's 8:22 am over here


hiii


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 17, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> hiii


unfortunately im at school
the good news is i finished my work for this class period so i have half an hour to do nothing ;-;


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 17, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> unfortunately im at school
> the good news is i finished my work for this class period so i have half an hour to do nothing ;-;


well, good news is that you can chill here for your 30 minutes of nothing


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 17, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> well, good news is that you can chill here for your 30 minutes of nothing


unfortunately my 30 minutes are up
now im in theatre writing a radio ad script


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 17, 2021)

help
i just got a zero on the one thing going on my grade because it was a listening exercise and im a dumbass not smart person who doesn't follow instructions

wait
actually he's giving us a second chance thank the heavens
i was so screwed for a minute


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 17, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> help
> i just got a zero on the one thing going on my grade because it was a listening exercise and im a dumbass not smart person who doesn't follow instructions
> 
> wait
> ...


my teacher likes to write a nice long novel before the actual instructions to get our brains screwed up 
and she’s also super unclear, like when she says to write something she doesn’t specify what to write about and when I write about the wrong thing she gets pissed off


----------



## Chris (Feb 17, 2021)

I accomplished nothing today. Felt ill so gave-up, crawled back into bed, and read a novel in one sitting. Now going to make a cup of tea and then start the sequel. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 17, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> I accomplished nothing today. Felt ill so gave-up, crawled back into bed, and read a novel in one sitting. Now going to make a cup of tea and then start the sequel.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?


wow your reading skills are beyond any other


----------



## King koopa (Feb 17, 2021)

Well that sucked. My teacher gave us work during winter vacation but she didn't tell anyone


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 17, 2021)

SPLATOON 3 IS COMING
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
@Seastar


----------



## King koopa (Feb 17, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> SPLATOON 3 IS COMING
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> @Seastar


WHAT IS THIS CANNON AHHHHHHH YESSSS WHOO HOOOOO YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH........too much?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 17, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> WHAT IS THIS CANNON AHHHHHHH YESSSS WHOO HOOOOO YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH........too much?


nah. we've been asking for SO LONG. finally. another splatoon


----------



## King koopa (Feb 17, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> nah. we've been asking for SO LONG. finally. another splatoon


I wonder want will happen in this game... Hopefully octolings are still playable


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 17, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> I wonder want will happen in this game... Hopefully octolings are still playable


yes, I do too! I currently play as one in Splatoon 2. They're so cute <3


----------



## King koopa (Feb 17, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> yes, I do too! I currently play as one in Splatoon 2. They're so cute <3


I forgot to watch the direct but i'm happy that we finally get splatoon 3 after almost 4 years! (Hopegully we get mario kart 9 soon too since that's also close to 4 years)


----------



## Seastar (Feb 17, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> SPLATOON 3 IS COMING
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> @Seastar


I know. I watched the Nintendo Direct live. Calm down lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Feb 17, 2021)

Splat 3 and Miitopia!

Best parts of the direct.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 17, 2021)

SPlatoon 3 andfnb miitpoiai ghjfkd I am so excited


----------



## King koopa (Feb 17, 2021)

Update: I just watched the splatoon 3 trailer and I'm so excited for the game


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 17, 2021)

Guys I have a confession
I've only played Splatoon once
ahhh
I really want it though, it looks like a lot of fun! Also guys MIITOPIA!! I'm really stoked cause it seemed like they were trying to get rid of 'mii's' but if they're adding Miitopia maybe there's a hint for-
TOMODACHI LIFE 2
seriously though if we get a tomodachi life on switch i will be eternally happy.


----------



## King koopa (Feb 17, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> Guys I have a confession
> I've only played Splatoon once
> ahhh
> I really want it though, it looks like a lot of fun! Also guys MIITOPIA!! I'm really stoked cause it seemed like they were trying to get rid of 'mii's' but if they're adding Miitopia maybe there's a hint for-
> ...


Same i never played miitopia or tomodachi life because when that game came out I couldn't afford it  but now that miitopia and maybe tomodachi life will come on the switch now I have a second chance


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 17, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Same i never played miitopia or tomodachi life because when that game came out I couldn't afford it  but now that miitopia and maybe tomodachi life will come on the switch now I have a second chance


I'm praying tomodachi life comes out on switch. I have so many ideas! And honestly I've been eyeing splatoon for a while and I've wanted to play it (i never had a wii-u so i didn't truly have a chance until now) so I might get the second one. Anyways, I got miitopia a while ago and I really liked it, surprisingly! The storyline was great, and the characters were easy to get attached to. It was just a really fun game and I would play miitopia for hours on end. 
(sorry for the paragraph haha my inner gamer coming through)


----------



## King koopa (Feb 17, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> I'm praying tomodachi life comes out on switch. I have so many ideas! And honestly I've been eyeing splatoon for a while and I've wanted to play it (i never had a wii-u so i didn't truly have a chance until now) so I might get the second one. Anyways, I got miitopia a while ago and I really liked it, surprisingly! The storyline was great, and the characters were easy to get attached to. It was just a really fun game and I would play miitopia for hours on end.
> (sorry for the paragraph haha my inner gamer coming through)


It's alright. Now that I know miitopia was a good game, I'll probably get it for the switch


----------



## arikins (Feb 17, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> Guys I have a confession
> I've only played Splatoon once
> ahhh
> I really want it though, it looks like a lot of fun! Also guys MIITOPIA!! I'm really stoked cause it seemed like they were trying to get rid of 'mii's' but if they're adding Miitopia maybe there's a hint for-
> ...


ahhh ive never played splatoon at all. i would like to tho, the character design really appeals to me


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 17, 2021)

Guys I did it. 
I got all three octopi! I finally have octavian and now im satisfied with life.
my town is looking a lot better, i gotta update my dream town soon.


----------



## arikins (Feb 17, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> Guys I did it.
> I got all three octopi! I finally have octavian and now im satisfied with life.
> my town is looking a lot better, i gotta update my dream town soon.


ahhh i have to visit soon !! im working on all the octopus as well, all i need is marina c:


----------



## King koopa (Feb 17, 2021)

Yay I just got super Mario 3d world +bowser's fury (I should be asleep since it is 11:56pm where I live but I can't sleep cause I played the original 3d world on the wii u as a kid and loved it.)


----------



## arikins (Feb 17, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Yay I just got super Mario 3d world +bowser's fury (I should be asleep since it is 11:56pm where I live but I can't sleep cause I played the original 3d world on the wii u as a kid and loved it.)


i was thinking about buying as well. i havent played mario since the wii


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 17, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Yay I just got super Mario 3d world +bowser's fury (I should be asleep since it is 11:56pm where I live but I can't sleep cause I played the original 3d world on the wii u as a kid and loved it.)


Ngl bowser from bowser's furry fury kind of scares me.
But me or my sister will probably get the game soon, I hope you have a fun time playing it!


arikins said:


> ahhh i have to visit soon !! im working on all the octopus as well, all i need is marina c:


please dont visit it's such a mess! haha anyways, i hope you get marina, she's such a cutie!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 18, 2021)

I hope Tomodachi Life comes to the Switch. I used up my old island for a bunch of dumb Miis that I'm too attached to to delete, and I don't really use my DS anymore.


----------



## King koopa (Feb 18, 2021)

What if....Nintendo made mario maker 3 with more parts and terrain and m ew story? Nah probably not gonna happen...unless?


----------



## arikins (Feb 18, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> Ngl bowser from bowser's furry fury kind of scares me.
> But me or my sister will probably get the game soon, I hope you have a fun time playing it!
> 
> please dont visit it's such a mess! haha anyways, i hope you get marina, she's such a cutie!


nooooo i love it ! i love your shopping district and the pool !! you should put a beach towel w a custom design on it so i can lay in the water lol


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 18, 2021)

arikins said:


> nooooo i love it ! i love your shopping district and the pool !! you should put a beach towel w a custom design on it so i can lay in the water lol


tysm! i think the beach towel is a good idea, unfortunately i haven't been able to get the beach towel yet. and i put a lot of work into the shopping district, so that means a lot! i haven't updated recently but i added an arcade, elevated the sand/able sisters area, and made a lot of changes. when the snow leaves i'll probably set up another dream town then. (i hate this snow so much- please just have spring come already ACNH!)


----------



## arikins (Feb 18, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> tysm! i think the beach towel is a good idea, unfortunately i haven't been able to get the beach towel yet. and i put a lot of work into the shopping district, so that means a lot! i haven't updated recently but i added an arcade, elevated the sand/able sisters area, and made a lot of changes. when the snow leaves i'll probably set up another dream town then. (i hate this snow so much- please just have spring come already ACNH!)


goddd i hate the snow as well. if you want i can give you an extra beach towel ^^


----------



## King koopa (Feb 18, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> tysm! i think the beach towel is a good idea, unfortunately i haven't been able to get the beach towel yet. and i put a lot of work into the shopping district, so that means a lot! i haven't updated recently but i added an arcade, elevated the sand/able sisters area, and made a lot of changes. when the snow leaves i'll probably set up another dream town then. (i hate this snow so much- please just have spring come already ACNH!)


I'm bored of winter as well. Although the palm trees look nice snowed up❄

	Post automatically merged: Feb 18, 2021

https://pressreality.com/2020/03/10...r-and-all-the-news-you-need-to-know-about-it/ 
Yo is this cannon or fan made cause that made me wish it was 2022 as of this nanosecond so I can play splatoon 3


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 18, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> I'm bored of winter as well. Although the palm trees look nice snowed up❄☃
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 18, 2021
> 
> ...


looks to be fanmade since it was published march 10 last year
seems like one of those types of articles that "speculates" release dates and come to the conclusion of saying "hopefully another [thing] will be released in the near future."


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 18, 2021)

I lied, it is 2022
mgfdsehbjfgbh


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 18, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> Guys I did it.
> I got all three octopi! I finally have octavian and now im satisfied with life.
> my town is looking a lot better, i gotta update my dream town soon.


ahhh i have all three too! They’re so cute and aasknencef

	Post automatically merged: Feb 18, 2021

guys we should all play splatoon 2 together one time


----------



## Seastar (Feb 18, 2021)

Fun fact: I do not like multiplayer Splatoon.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 18, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Fun fact: I do not like multiplayer Splatoon.


why? I don’t like when people squidbag but that’s not often, and people squidparty a lot which is super fun


----------



## Seastar (Feb 18, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> why? I don’t like when people squidbag but that’s not often, and people squidparty a lot which is super fun


I'm just not into that mode. I prefer the story which of course wasn't in the trailer and I have to wait longer.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 18, 2021)

Seastar said:


> I'm just not into that mode. I prefer the story which of course wasn't in the trailer and I have to wait longer.


what about salmon run?


----------



## Seastar (Feb 18, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> what about salmon run?


Yeah, that's better. But I have a feeling it won't be in Splatoon 3 since you have a Salmonid friend.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 18, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Yeah, that's better. But I have a feeling it won't be in Splatoon 3 since you have a Salmonid friend.


yeah, me too. We still have about a year until 3 releases, though


----------



## Seastar (Feb 18, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> yeah, me too. We still have about a year until 3 releases, though


Yeah, I can wait.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 18, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Yeah, I can wait.


i can’t lmao


----------



## Seastar (Feb 18, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> i can’t lmao


Oh dear. I don't know what to say. Sometimes I can be patient and sometimes I can't.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 18, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Yeah, I can wait.


where did marina go
heeeeeeelp


----------



## Seastar (Feb 18, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> where did marina go
> heeeeeeelp


I don't think the trailer showed Callie, Marie, Pearl, or Marina? Try to be patient. The first reveal of Splatoon 2 also had none of the story characters.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 18, 2021)

Seastar said:


> I don't think the trailer showed Callie, Marie, Pearl, or Marina? Try to be patient. The first reveal of Splatoon 2 also had none of the story characters.


You could change your profile photo to something like this to match your lineup


https://imgur.com/a/g2Y1IUV


----------



## Chris (Feb 18, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> wow your reading skills are beyond any other


I used to read a minimum of 52 books a year. Kind of burned out and dropped that goal to 12 a year in 2019 and 2020 (plus I was reading really long fantasy and historical epics that took an age to get through). But back at it now.


----------



## Seastar (Feb 18, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> You could change your profile photo to something like this to match your lineup
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/g2Y1IUV


Hmm... Nah, I like what I'm currently using.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 18, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> I used to read a minimum of 52 books a year. Kind of burned out and dropped that goal to 12 a year in 2019-2020 (plus I was reading really long fantasy and historical epics books that took an age to get through). But back at it now.


Sometimes i’ll randomly feel motivated to read and i’ll be like “i’m gonna read a lot!” and i don’t


----------



## Chris (Feb 18, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> Sometimes i’ll randomly feel motivated to read and i’ll be like “i’m gonna read a lot!” and i don’t


It's one of those hobbies that you need to be disciplined with at first, by making time to read a little each day, and then when you find the right author/book/series it is hard to put it down!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 18, 2021)

guys the bar above posts has been like this for a few days, idk what to do


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 18, 2021)

Seastar said:


> I don't think the trailer showed Callie, Marie, Pearl, or Marina? Try to be patient. The first reveal of Splatoon 2 also had none of the story characters.


they said something along the lines of “Pearl, Callie, and Marie are having fun in the plaza. But where’s Marina?” on one of their social media accounts.


----------



## Seastar (Feb 18, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> they said something along the lines of “Pearl, Callie, and Marie are having fun in the plaza. But where’s Marina?” on one of their social media accounts.


Isn't that an old post? And wasn't Marina the one who took the picture? I could be remembering wrong...


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 18, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Isn't that an old post? And wasn't Marina the one who took the picture? I could be remembering wrong...


i’m not sure. I just know Otaku told me.


----------



## Seastar (Feb 18, 2021)

Even so, they could still do something with her because she lost the Splatfest. They did it to Callie.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 18, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Even so, they could still do something with her because she lost the Splatfest. They did it to Callie.


that’s what I was thinking  She’s my favorite of the four so i would hope not, but i’m pretty sure they might,


----------



## King koopa (Feb 18, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> that’s what I was thinking  She’s my favorite of the four so i would hope not, but i’m pretty sure they might,


I really hope they don't too because marina is also my favorite character


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 19, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> I used to read a minimum of 52 books a year. Kind of burned out and dropped that goal to 12 a year in 2019 and 2020 (plus I was reading really long fantasy and historical epics that took an age to get through). But back at it now.


Wow! that's amazing! I read maybe like 4 or 5 books a year but it used to be around 20... when i cared about my grades and stuff lol

	Post automatically merged: Feb 19, 2021



SpaceTokki77 said:


> ahhh i have all three too! They’re so cute and aasknencef
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 18, 2021
> 
> guys we should all play splatoon 2 together one time


I don't have the game yet but I'm hoping to get it for my birthday :3
I also have a target gift card that I might just buy the game with though.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## King koopa (Feb 19, 2021)

Good well, technically morning (where I live it's 2:55am)


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 19, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Good well, technically morning (where I live it's 2:55am)


good actual morningg


----------



## Seastar (Feb 19, 2021)

Good morning, everyone!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 19, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Good morning, everyone!


morning


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 19, 2021)

Good afternoon!


----------



## King koopa (Feb 19, 2021)

Good afternoon


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 19, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> Good afternoon!


thank u! u too :3


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 19, 2021)

is anyone open for shop logo commissions


----------



## ReeBear (Feb 19, 2021)

i’m hungry


----------



## Seastar (Feb 19, 2021)

Hello hungry, I'm... wait, I'm hungry too.


----------



## ReeBear (Feb 19, 2021)

whats There to eat round these parts


----------



## King koopa (Feb 19, 2021)

Is this cursed or a meme? You decide


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 19, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> View attachment 357284
> Is this cursed or a meme? You decide


i say cursed


----------



## King koopa (Feb 19, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> i say cursed


Yeah, the original was a gif of the 5 elmos dancing with explosions and the camera shaking but for some reason it didn't load like a gif


----------



## King koopa (Feb 20, 2021)

Good early morning (it's 3:15 where I live and I have 89 insomnia, which means I can't sleep  ) but in any case, I changed my icon if you guys noticed or care. (If you don't that's ok) and uh....what was I talking about agian?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 20, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Good early morning (it's 3:15 where I live and I have 89 insomnia, which means I can't sleep  ) but in any case, I changed my icon if you guys noticed or care. (If you don't that's ok) and uh....what was I talking about agian?


P E R S O N A
that is a great game honestly


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 20, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> View attachment 357284
> Is this cursed or a meme? You decide


both

and good morning to all <3


----------



## ReeBear (Feb 20, 2021)

Hello ^^ Today I adopted a purple cow during a heist in d&d ~


----------



## King koopa (Feb 20, 2021)

G' afternoon i just got merengue in nh and I'm overjoyed even thought she's not a dreamie lol


----------



## Seastar (Feb 20, 2021)

Hello, how is everyone today?


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 20, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Hello, how is everyone today?


Good
I finished my rock garden in acnh (after long sessions of time travel and weed pulling)
Merry moved out (finally)
Keaton is randomly moving in unfortunately but I already have a smug and i dont like keaton so hopefully i can get him out soon

if anyone wants him i can move him out with amiibo


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 20, 2021)

hello everyone ^^


----------



## Seastar (Feb 20, 2021)

Keaton was my forced smug and I kinda miss him, but I don't think I could get myself to let anyone else move right now.


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 20, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Keaton was my forced smug and I kinda miss him, but I don't think I could get myself to let anyone else move right now.


yeah i already have julian so- i dont really want keaton.

im planning on probably moving out chevre (sad- i love her so much) and replacing her with tia and replacing audie with chai (if they do something with the sanrio which they probably will) so i can have a teacup and teapot


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 20, 2021)

Hello everyone, how're y'all doin'


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 20, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hello everyone, how're y'all doin'


i’m meh


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 20, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hello everyone, how're y'all doin'



I’m meh as well.


----------



## deana (Feb 20, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hello everyone, how're y'all doin'


I am the third meh


----------



## Seastar (Feb 20, 2021)

I am also meh.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2021)

I'll break the trend and say I'm having a great evening!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 21, 2021)

It's the afternoon now (at least from where I live). Anything crazy that happened?


----------



## Seastar (Feb 21, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> It's the afternoon now (at least from where I live). Anything crazy that happened?


Nope, everything for me is boring, not crazy.


----------



## Chris (Feb 21, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> It's the afternoon now (at least from where I live). Anything crazy that happened?


I'm eating a rare steak about a foot away from my cat and he's comatose. Does that count as crazy?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 21, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm eating a rare steak about a foot away from my cat and he's comatose. Does that count as crazy?
> 
> View attachment 357561


he want da steak?
also he looks so similar to one of my gremlins cats!


----------



## Chris (Feb 21, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> he want da steak?
> also he looks so similar to one of my gremlins cats!


He slept through the steak, but he knew something was up when he woke-up! Now sharing my blanket bath robe with him.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 21, 2021)

Omgggggg, such a cute kitty!


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 21, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> He slept through the steak, but he knew something was up when he woke-up! Now sharing my blanket bath robe with him.
> 
> View attachment 357604


SO CUTE AAAA


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 21, 2021)

I'm very meh
i have school tomorrow and i'm so angry

i hate school


----------



## King koopa (Feb 21, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> I'm very meh
> i have school tomorrow and i'm so angry
> 
> i hate school


Same it's 11:12 where i live and I should be sleeping, but I'm checking out the tbt.
The community here is so good. Everyone is chill, and willing to sell items and collectibles and villagers, it's so good to see.......oops I didn't mean to go into pascal philosophy mode


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 21, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Same it's 11:12 where i live and I should be sleeping, but I'm checking out the tbt.
> The community here is so good. Everyone is chill, and willing to sell items and collectibles and villagers, it's so good to see.......oops I didn't mean to go into pascal philosophy mode


I know, everyone here is really awesome.
It's only 9:22 but I'm exhausted cause I wasted all my energy on eating cereal and my mitochondria is slow 


(idk actually know if my mitochondria is slow, just learning about cells and wanted to use that word hehe)


----------



## King koopa (Feb 22, 2021)

nice just beat bowser's fury main story now time for the added part. Wait, why is it 2:41 where I live and i'm not asleep, it's a school night, and how is my tablets battery not dead yet


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 22, 2021)

Good morning, everyone.  How is everyone doing today?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 22, 2021)

Very tired and unwell


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 22, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Very tired and unwell


that makes two of us


----------



## Chris (Feb 22, 2021)

Zhongli said:


> Good morning, everyone.  How is everyone doing today?


I accidentally missed a meeting because I thought it was 1:30pm-2pm (it was at this time last week!) and it was actually at 1pm-1:30pm. Worse I was on my computer the entire time wishing for 1:30pm to hurry up because it was my last call today. Messaged my supervisor apologising as soon as I realised and luckily she still had time to meet - but I felt stupid.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 22, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> I accidentally missed a meeting because I thought it was 1:30pm-2pm (it was at this time last week!) and it was actually at 1pm-1:30pm. Worse I was on my computer the entire time wishing for 1:30pm to hurry up because it was my last call today. Messaged my supervisor apologising as soon as I realised and luckily she still had time to meet - but I felt stupid.



Oh no, that’s terrible.  I think the same thing has happened to me before (not with work, but with school for sure).  Glad that it was resolved though.


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 22, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> I accidentally missed a meeting because I thought it was 1:30pm-2pm (it was at this time last week!) and it was actually at 1pm-1:30pm. Worse I was on my computer the entire time wishing for 1:30pm to hurry up because it was my last call today. Messaged my supervisor apologising as soon as I realised and luckily she still had time to meet - but I felt stupid.


This happens to me all the time with school, meetups, etc. It's okay! Hopefully the meeting went well and I hope it wasn't too embarassing.


----------



## Chris (Feb 22, 2021)

Zhongli said:


> Oh no, that’s terrible.  I think the same thing has happened to me before (not with work, but with school for sure).  Glad that it was resolved though.





thetessagrace said:


> This happens to me all the time with school, meetups, etc. It's okay! Hopefully the meeting went well and I hope it wasn't too embarassing.


No time to be embarrassed! Just had to barrel on with presenting my progress. We've scheduled another (less rushed) meeting for Friday morning. My schedule recently changed and the past two weeks I've woken up on Fridays thinking that it is a Saturday, so let's hope I remember to actually wake-up in time for it.


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 22, 2021)

I'm out of school in 10 minutes. Finally. This monday has been kind of the worst, but hopefully I can have a better week.


----------



## Chris (Feb 22, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> I'm out of school in 10 minutes. Finally. This monday has been kind of the worst, but hopefully I can have a better week.


Fingers-crossed it will move up from here!


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 23, 2021)

I have school at around 8 and I get picked up around 7:45

so I accidentally woke up at 7:40- 
literally this week has not been good at all guys


----------



## _Rainy_ (Feb 23, 2021)

I’m always running late. I end up eating my cereal in the car in the mornings .


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 23, 2021)

Totoroki said:


> I’m always running late. I end up eating my cereal in the car in the mornings .


I'm glad I'm not the only one


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 23, 2021)

Earlier today when I decided to look around in TBT, there were only 32 members online at the time which I find that to be a low number. Keep in mind this was at 6am EST so I don't know if this is typical.


----------



## Seastar (Feb 23, 2021)

Sometimes I've seen the site have an error and show everyone as offline until they reload the page.


----------



## King koopa (Feb 24, 2021)

Hmmm i might change my icon agian but what should I pick.....
Hmmmm




AHHH IGNORE THE IMAGE IM HA L F ASLEEP AHHH THE MOD WILL KILL ME
I didn't mean to post the meme it sorry


----------



## Chris (Feb 24, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> Earlier today when I decided to look around in TBT, there were only 32 members online at the time which I find that to be a low number. Keep in mind this was at 6am EST so I don't know if this is typical.


The majority of our user base is located in North America so, yes, it is normal for activity to be much lower during the late night and early morning hours there. Two-thirds of our staff team are located there as well, meanwhile I'm the only staff member based in Europe, so I tend to use the quieter hours to catch-up on reports, go through event entries, work on plans for future activities, etc.

I didn't get up when my first alarm went off because I thought I had set another two at 15-minute intervals like I usually do. I hadn't. I woke-up one minute after it started, panicked to pull my laptop into bed, then stared dumb-founded wondering why there was no Teams link on the group page or in my emails and no active calls to join. After a few minutes I remembered we were skipping this week due to some people needing to be in the laboratory all day. I'm a dumby.


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 24, 2021)

Good morning everyone 

another blizzard today istg


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 24, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> another blizzard today istg


we’re getting snow like every other day now 
just stop, Mother Natureeee pleaaaaaase


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 24, 2021)

That was my area last week. Now the snow is starting to melt and they say we’re slated for good sunny weather for the rest of the week.


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 24, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> That was my area last week. Now the snow is starting to melt and they say we’re slated for good sunny weather for the rest of the week.


It's been warm and sunny but today I guess was a mood

Wow it's really coming down


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 24, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> we’re getting snow like every other day now
> just stop, Mother Natureeee pleaaaaaase


I'm sort of in that same boat except the temperatures keep going above or below the freezing point so many sidewalks and roads have become skating rinks, and slippery surfaces don't go well with me.


----------



## Chris (Feb 24, 2021)

We had snow the past couple of weeks but then for the past week we've had nothing but storms - big ones. The wind took out my satellite dish a few days ago. Kind of want the snow back now at least that didn't break anything.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 24, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> We had snow the past couple of weeks but then for the past week we've had nothing but storms - big ones. The wind took out my satellite dish a few days ago. Kind of want the snow back now at least that didn't break anything.


why does your signature keep changing every time i refresh the page :0


----------



## Chris (Feb 24, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> why does your signature keep changing every time i refresh the page :0


I have it set up to cycle through six images.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 24, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> I have it set up to cycle through six images.


that’s really cool! I like it.


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 24, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> We had snow the past couple of weeks but then for the past week we've had nothing but storms - big ones. The wind took out my satellite dish a few days ago. Kind of want the snow back now at least that didn't break anything.



_Never underestimate snow._ Last week it broke the sun shelter in the backyard. Heard a loud boom at 2am, next morning it was found to have caved in due to all the snow storms that were hitting us throughout the week. Luckily no one was out there when it happened. At least there’s more sun coming into the house, so it’s not all bad. lol


----------



## Chris (Feb 24, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> _Never underestimate snow._ Last week it broke the sun shelter in the backyard. Heard a loud boom at 2am, next morning it was found to have caved in due to all the snow storms that were hitting us throughout the week. Luckily no one was out there when it happened. At least there’s more sun coming into the house, so it’s not all bad. lol


Yikes! Luckily it never gets that heavy there. I'm on the coast so it is often too wet to lie - or if it does it immediately compacts into ice and lingers for a month.  

Is it Friday yet? 4pm and nowhere near where I need to be with this report for today. I can also see it taking more than the standard 9-5 tomorrow too and I need to present a summary of it on Friday morning.


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 24, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Yikes! Luckily it never gets that heavy there. I'm on the coast so it is often too wet to lie - or if it does it immediately compacts into ice and lingers for a month.
> 
> Is it Friday yet? 4pm and nowhere near where I need to be with this report for today. I can also see it taking more than the standard 9-5 tomorrow too and I need to present a summary of it on Friday morning.


Only 9:00 am on wednesday here unfortunately  :C
Hopefully you can get your summary done!


----------



## Chris (Feb 24, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> Only 9:00 am on wednesday here unfortunately  :C
> Hopefully you can get your summary done!


Friday is still too far away. 

Got to get through the actual report first before I can even think of the presentation. Currently covering the differences between HSV keratitis and early stage _Acanthamoeba_ keratitis. If you don't know what these are, they are both severe infections of the corneal stroma (this is located directly underneath the surface layer of cells on your eyeball) but one is caused by the herpes simplex virus and the other is a parasitic infection.


----------



## ReeBear (Feb 24, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> I have it set up to cycle through six images.


I like how it's mostly your rep and then occasionally Goose :'))

	Post automatically merged: Feb 24, 2021

Also hi it took a year but i finally convinced my partner to give me a lockdown haircut and I look cute again finally uwu (i mean I still look like a dumb dork but at least now I have short hair again)


----------



## Chris (Feb 24, 2021)

ReeBear said:


> I like how it's mostly your rep and then occasionally Goose :'))
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 24, 2021
> 
> Also hi it took a year but i finally convinced my partner to give me a lockdown haircut and I look cute again finally uwu (i mean I still look like a dumb dork but at least now I have short hair again)


Goose was gone for a whole week and I missed him. 



Woo! What sort of hairstyle have you gone for?

I'm currently debating between dyeing mine purple or green.


----------



## ReeBear (Feb 24, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Goose was gone for a whole week and I missed him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do itttt
Uh, short? Ish? My partner's first time cutting hair ahahah ;w; We'll
Probably make it shorter soon >>

And whah exciting! I voooote green ;w; (though both colours are good)




Spoiler: Dumb rory face


----------



## Chris (Feb 24, 2021)

ReeBear said:


> Do itttt
> Uh, short? Ish? My partner's first time cutting hair ahahah ;w; We'll
> Probably make it shorter soon >>
> 
> ...



Looks fantastic!  They did a fantastic job for their first attempt!  

I'm leaning toward green too.


----------



## ReeBear (Feb 24, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Looks fantastic!  They did a fantastic job for their first attempt!
> 
> I'm leaning toward green too.


Thank! I’m just so happy to have short hair again ahahaha, instant gender euphoria owo

Green hair green hair! Do it!

	Post automatically merged: Feb 24, 2021

Also Vris where are good places to buy clothes from? I suddenly have an income >>


----------



## Chris (Feb 24, 2021)

ReeBear said:


> Thank! I’m just so happy to have short hair again ahahaha, instant gender euphoria owo
> 
> Green hair green hair! Do it!
> 
> ...


Fantastic, happy for you. 

That's a big question! What sort of style are you going for?


Green it is! If I get my report finished early enough to do so tomorrow will dye it then. If not Friday it is!


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 24, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Friday is still too far away.
> 
> Got to get through the actual report first before I can even think of the presentation. Currently covering the differences between HSV keratitis and early stage _Acanthamoeba_ keratitis. If you don't know what these are, they are both severe infections of the corneal stroma (this is located directly underneath the surface layer of cells on your eyeball) but one is caused by the herpes simplex virus and the other is a parasitic infection.


That makes no sense (words are not my specialty thats for sure) but I'm sorry you have to deal with that.


ReeBear said:


> I like how it's mostly your rep and then occasionally Goose :'))
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 24, 2021
> 
> Also hi it took a year but i finally convinced my partner to give me a lockdown haircut and I look cute again finally uwu (i mean I still look like a dumb dork but at least now I have short hair again)





ReeBear said:


> Do itttt
> Uh, short? Ish? My partner's first time cutting hair ahahah ;w; We'll
> Probably make it shorter soon >>
> 
> ...


That looks so good! And I'm with you on the green for Vrisnem, I'm sure that will look super cool aswell.
I've never cut my hair really short, but it's never been long. I used to go through this cycle where I would grow it out during the school year and cut it into a bob at the beginning of the next year. This year I didn't, though, and my hair's the longest it's been. Honestly, though, I think short hair would be really fun to have for a while* (*I'm low key non committal and would hate it after 3 days)


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 24, 2021)

hello
i'm going insane
like normal


----------



## arikins (Feb 24, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> hello
> i'm going insane
> like normal


hiya
im losing my marbles
as usual


----------



## Seastar (Feb 24, 2021)

Hello.
I'm scared.
Like I should be.


----------



## ReeBear (Feb 24, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> That looks so good! And I'm with you on the green for Vrisnem, I'm sure that will look super cool aswell.
> I've never cut my hair really short, but it's never been long. I used to go through this cycle where I would grow it out during the school year and cut it into a bob at the beginning of the next year. This year I didn't, though, and my hair's the longest it's been. Honestly, though, I think short hair would be really fun to have for a while* (*I'm low key non committal and would hate it after 3 days)


you are kind uwu I just really enjoy my hair when it’s short and it’s a lot less effort in general, but I feel you on the non commital thing :’) even being transmasc and getting lots of dysphoria from long hair it took me aaaaags to finally get it chopped off for the first time (though once I’d decided the barber was way more nervous than I was ahahahah)

	Post automatically merged: Feb 24, 2021

I’m hungry


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 24, 2021)

ReeBear said:


> you are kind uwu I just really enjoy my hair when it’s short and it’s a lot less effort in general, but I feel you on the non commital thing :’) even being transmasc and getting lots of dysphoria from long hair it took me aaaaags to finally get it chopped off for the first time (though once I’d decided the barber was way more nervous than I was ahahahah)
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 24, 2021
> 
> I’m hungry


agreed, honestly


----------



## ReeBear (Feb 24, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Fantastic, happy for you.
> 
> That's a big question! What sort of style are you going for?
> 
> ...


Soft but androgynous? Idk I’m pastel trash uwu


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 24, 2021)

*deep breath*

GENSHINIMPASTWASN'TONSTEAMANDIWASALLREADYTOPLAYIT


----------



## King koopa (Feb 24, 2021)

I can't UNDERSTANDTEXTLIKETHIS


----------



## arikins (Feb 24, 2021)

i have nothing to play genshin impact on </3


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 24, 2021)

And here where I am, lots and lots of rain coming this week!   ...


----------



## King koopa (Feb 24, 2021)

I'm bored so I'll dust off my wii and play mario kart wii


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 24, 2021)

ReeBear said:


> you are kind uwu I just really enjoy my hair when it’s short and it’s a lot less effort in general, but I feel you on the non commital thing :’) even being transmasc and getting lots of dysphoria from long hair it took me aaaaags to finally get it chopped off for the first time (though once I’d decided the barber was way more nervous than I was ahahahah)
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 24, 2021
> 
> I’m hungry



and do what you love! If you want short hair totally- it looks awesome on you
honestly idk if I could pull it off, I'm more a medium length person

I'm hungry too
time for cereal


----------



## King koopa (Feb 25, 2021)

Good early morning


----------



## Seastar (Feb 25, 2021)

Morning? It's midnight for me.


----------



## King koopa (Feb 25, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Morning? It's midnight for me.


Midnight is technically morimg if you are a night owl like me


----------



## King koopa (Feb 25, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> View attachment 357284
> Is this cursed or a meme? You decide


Yay I think I got it to work now 








						Elmo Elmo Fire GIF - Elmo Elmo Fire - Discover & Share GIFs
					

Click to view the GIF




					tenor.com


----------



## Chris (Feb 25, 2021)

ReeBear said:


> Soft but androgynous? Idk I’m pastel trash uwu


Okay, yep, I can help with this! 

But for now my view is this. Another 9hrs of discussing nasty eye infections lies ahead of me.


----------



## arikins (Feb 25, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Okay, yep, I can help with this!
> 
> But for now my view is this. Another 9hrs of discussing nasty eye infections lies ahead of me.
> View attachment 358051


i love how its called "ugh.png" good luck with those nine hours >.<


----------



## Chris (Feb 25, 2021)

arikins said:


> i love how its called "ugh.png" good luck with those nine hours >.<


Haha, thank you! The file sums up my feelings toward it perfectly. It is fascinating but when there are still holes in the knowledge surrounding this topic it can get a bit confusing and leads to many, many hours of trawling through academic journals to find the most up-to-date theories (and evidence to back it up) on why something happens.  

How are you today?


----------



## arikins (Feb 25, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Haha, thank you! The file sums up my feelings toward it perfectly. It is fascinating but when there are still holes in the knowledge surrounding this topic it can get a bit confusing and leads to many, many hours of trawling through academic journals to find the most up-to-date theories (and evidence to back it up) on why something happens.
> 
> How are you today?


agreed, i think its interesting. hope u get those holes solved ! and its actually 3am here, but my day was fantastic. i had a picnic with my cousins in our front yard instead of a park for safety ! ^^


----------



## ReeBear (Feb 25, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Okay, yep, I can help with this!
> 
> But for now my view is this. Another 9hrs of discussing nasty eye infections lies ahead of me.
> View attachment 358051


Yay thank!
And ahaha good luck owwwo <3


----------



## Chris (Feb 25, 2021)

How I spent my lunchbreak:



It comes across slightly blue-toned on camera but it's more of forest green in real life.

*EDIT*: I've worked my butt off yesterday and today on this report to get it done for tomorrow and now the meeting isn't until Monday. Gah!


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 25, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> How I spent my lunchbreak:
> View attachment 358059
> It comes across slightly blue-toned on camera but it's more of forest green in real life.
> 
> *EDIT*: I've worked my butt off yesterday and today on this report to get it done for tomorrow and now the meeting isn't until Monday. Gah!


wow it looks really good!
also good job on working hard- hope you can finish things on time!


----------



## Chris (Feb 25, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> wow it looks really good!
> also good job on working hard- hope you can finish things on time!


Thank you!
Because my meeting has been delayed it means I now have until Monday morning to get this completed instead of tomorrow. I got so much done that I'm going to take tomorrow off. Had a Chinese takeaway for dinner and going to have a glass of wine. Rarely drink these days but feel like celebrating - I've not had a day off in a looooong while!  

How are you doing today?


----------



## ReeBear (Feb 25, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> How I spent my lunchbreak:
> View attachment 358059
> It comes across slightly blue-toned on camera but it's more of forest green in real life.
> 
> *EDIT*: I've worked my butt off yesterday and today on this report to get it done for tomorrow and now the meeting isn't until Monday. Gah!


Yaaaay green hair owwwwo  It suits you!


----------



## Chris (Feb 25, 2021)

ReeBear said:


> Yaaaay green hair owwwwo  It suits you!


Thank you! 
I had my hair pink for the past month and wasn't completely into it. This feels much more "me".


----------



## ReeBear (Feb 25, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Thank you!
> I had my hair pink for the past month and wasn't completely into it. This feels much more "me".


i had orange hair for a while bc i wanted people to think i was warm and approachable but I'm past that now  Glad you're enjoying the change uwu


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 25, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Thank you!
> Because my meeting has been delayed it means I now have until Monday morning to get this completed instead of tomorrow. I got so much done that I'm going to take tomorrow off. Had a Chinese takeaway for dinner and going to have a glass of wine. Rarely drink these days but feel like celebrating - I've not had a day off in a looooong while!
> 
> How are you doing today?


I'm doing okay, its finally the weekend for me (no school on fridays tomorrow because of the virus).
I'm just grateful to be here though I might be reacting to my eyeshadow again :C


----------



## King koopa (Feb 25, 2021)

Ok I'm gonna mess with my signature for a bit and was the local wild child eaten by  a bear? I never really talked to tlwc but I kinda wanted to


----------



## Seastar (Feb 25, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Ok I'm gonna mess with my signature for a bit and was the local wild child eaten by  a bear? I never really talked to tlwc but I kinda wanted to


I haven't seen him since a couple days before Christmas, I think?


----------



## King koopa (Feb 25, 2021)

Seastar said:


> I haven't seen him since a couple days before Christmas, I think?


Oof, that was like a week after my phone stopped working


----------



## ReeBear (Feb 25, 2021)

I hope he's okay :c


----------



## King koopa (Feb 25, 2021)

all done messing around


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 25, 2021)

Guys tbt is green now


l o v e l y


----------



## deana (Feb 25, 2021)

Vrisnem's hair turns green today...
Tbt turns green today...

Coincidence???? Probably 

Looks really good though! The forum and the hair!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 26, 2021)

the forum copied vris, I think this is grounds for a lawsuit


----------



## Chris (Feb 26, 2021)

deanapants said:


> Vrisnem's hair turns green today...
> Tbt turns green today...
> 
> Coincidence???? Probably
> ...





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> the forum copied vris, I think this is grounds for a lawsuit


I'm a trendsetter.


----------



## ReeBear (Feb 26, 2021)

;w;
good morning


----------



## Chris (Feb 26, 2021)

ReeBear said:


> ;w;
> good morning


Morning! How are you today?


----------



## ReeBear (Feb 26, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Morning! How are you today?


Gonna go look at powered wheelchairs today owwwo am excited! How are youuu?


----------



## Chris (Feb 26, 2021)

ReeBear said:


> Gonna go look at powered wheelchairs today owwwo am excited! How are youuu?


Ooh, fantastic! Hope you find one you'll be happy with.  

I actually have a day off for once so I'm in a very good mood today.


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 26, 2021)

ReeBear said:


> ;w;
> good morning


It was 2:00 am when you sent that for me
So at the time I was good cause I was dreaming but now I have a headache <3


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 26, 2021)

I feel like this song fits well here since a part of the lyrics says "to the basement people". After all, we are dwelling in the basement section of the forums lol. It does sound really good though.

Undercover Martyn - Two Door Cinema Club


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 27, 2021)

hello
feelin' sad as usual
how about everyone else?


----------



## Chris (Feb 27, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> hello
> feelin' sad as usual
> how about everyone else?



Do something that makes you happy! 

Slept in until 10am, played games all day, had one of my favourite meals for dinner, there's beer in the fridge, and my Dad said he'll watch _RuPaul's Drag Race_ with me tonight (we know one of the contestants on the current season so avoiding spoilers is *extremely difficult* but my Dad gets mad if I watch it without him  ). Overall it's a good day.


----------



## King koopa (Feb 27, 2021)

Good late morning (gotta stop playing mario kart tour all night trying to get funky kong but I did come close and get dk)


----------



## Antonio (Feb 27, 2021)

Heyo!


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 27, 2021)

good morning
woke up at 9:30 today which is honestly an improvement cause i woke up at 10:30 yesterday

thats just weekends for me


----------



## Chris (Feb 27, 2021)

Had to fight my Dad's cat for the armchair, but relaxing starts now. Everyone be on your best behaviour cos Vris doesn't do mod work when drinking. Happy Saturday, all! 


*edit*: he started licking my hair right after posting this.


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 27, 2021)

Guys I updated my dream town now that the snow is gone C:
I'm really proud of the changes I made and I think it looks a lot better


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 27, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> Guys I updated my dream town now that the snow is gone C:
> I'm really proud of the changes I made and I think it looks a lot better


yay! congrats c:


----------



## Antonio (Feb 27, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Had to fight my Dad's cat for the armchair, but relaxing starts now. Everyone be on your best behaviour cos Vris doesn't do mod work when drinking. Happy Saturday, all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is it with cats and licking hair...


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 27, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> yeah sounds like a plan
> 
> I'm sad for you
> if I sell my snow bunny I'll give you some tbt for whatever you need <3


hey not sure if this still stands but if so i kind of need tbt rn <3
its totally okay if not tho, i understand :>


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 27, 2021)

anybody selling bunny day eggs in acnh
help


----------



## Seastar (Feb 27, 2021)

I haven't even gotten to play Bunny Day yet. I'm dreading it, though.


----------



## ReeBear (Feb 27, 2021)

D&D went in for ~5 hours today and I’m broken ;o; This is more social contact than I can deal with in one go, my brain hurts.


----------



## Enxssi (Feb 27, 2021)

hello


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 27, 2021)

Enxssi said:


> hello


aloha


----------



## King koopa (Feb 27, 2021)

Namaste (hello in hindi 6es I know different languages)


----------



## Enxssi (Feb 27, 2021)

i do not know any languages


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 27, 2021)

Enxssi said:


> i do not know any languages


that's a lie, you're speaking enxssi-ish right now


----------



## King koopa (Feb 27, 2021)

Haha enxssi-ish


----------



## Seastar (Feb 27, 2021)

Hello everyone. How are you tonight?


----------



## Enxssi (Feb 27, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Hello everyone. How are you tonight?


just waiting rn


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 27, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Hello everyone. How are you tonight?


I'm good, u?
I have a candy addiction and i'm starting my reeses pieces stash now


----------



## King koopa (Feb 27, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Hello everyone. How are you tonight?


I'm ok about to go drive home in New bowser city and pay 100 dollars to the dead toad's family

	Post automatically merged: Feb 27, 2021



Koopadude100 said:


> I'm ok about to go drive home in New bowser city and pay 100 dollars to the dead toad's family


phew I'm back someone had a red shell but I had a star


----------



## Kurb (Feb 28, 2021)

I lived


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 28, 2021)

Kurb said:


> I lived


----------



## Enxssi (Feb 28, 2021)

Kurb said:


> I lived


I was waiting for this


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 28, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> hey not sure if this still stands but if so i kind of need tbt rn <3
> its totally okay if not tho, i understand :>


depends.
how much do you need? i can lend you whatever so that you can have a pretty lineup


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 28, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 358599



This sounds like an interesting movie.  I’d watch it.


----------



## arikins (Feb 28, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Hello everyone. How are you tonight?


im a bit late but someone gave me their crunchyroll log in at a party so im hyped


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 28, 2021)

arikins said:


> im a bit late but someone gave me their crunchyroll log in at a party so im hyped


Lmao lucky

honestly i should get crunchyroll cause there's no way i'm watching 6 and a half seasons of naruto subbed-


----------



## arikins (Feb 28, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> Lmao lucky
> 
> honestly i should get crunchyroll cause there's no way i'm watching 6 and a half seasons of naruto subbed-


i really wanted it for bnha and the promised neverland,, all the friends i was using their logins from before i dropped over quarantine heh, i only have like 2 friends left ...


----------



## Seastar (Feb 28, 2021)

arikins said:


> i really wanted it for bnha and the promised neverland,, all the friends i was using their logins from before i dropped over quarantine heh, i only have like 2 friends left ...


I don't even have irl friends.


----------



## Kurb (Feb 28, 2021)

Bro have y’all seen quick revive tier 5 in cold war zombies. Legit game breaking if you have the ray gun


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 28, 2021)

Kurb said:


> Bro have y’all seen quick revive tier 5 in cold war zombies. Legit game breaking if you have the ray gun


too op?


----------



## Kurb (Feb 28, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> too op?


if you get a kill while downed it automatically revives you and removes quick revive


----------



## Chris (Feb 28, 2021)

Good morning. I am dead. 
Have not drank the way I did last night in months. Woke-up to a text from a _very_ attractive girl saying, "red wine Chris is my favourite Chris" and made the dumb decision of opening the conversation and scrolling up and oh god am I embarrassed. But she clearly likes me so yay?  Thank God it's a Sunday. Although attending church hungover makes me feel dirty.

*Hope everyone slept well! What are your plans for today? Are you excited for the reveal of TBT's Winter Short Story Contest and Valentine's Day Event winners? *

Also, welcome back @Kurb!


----------



## arikins (Feb 28, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Good morning. I am dead.
> Have not drank the way I did last night in months. Woke-up to a text from a _very_ attractive girl saying, "red wine Chris is my favourite Chris" and made the dumb decision of opening the conversation and scrolling up and oh god am I embarrassed. But she clearly likes me so yay?  Thank God it's a Sunday. Although attending church hungover makes me feel dirty.
> 
> *Hope everyone slept well! What are your plans for today? Are you excited for the reveal of TBT's Winter Short Story Contest and Valentine's Day Event winners? *
> ...


oh my goodness congrats on the conversation you dont remember but went well ? im about to sleep now, but im super excited to go through the entries and see the winners. i gave up on my entry for the valentines day event as im so busy w work, but its the first tbt contest i ever entered for and its so much fun !! i can wait for more to come c: i hope you have a good time at church !


----------



## Kurb (Feb 28, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Good morning. I am dead.
> Have not drank the way I did last night in months. Woke-up to a text from a _very_ attractive girl saying, "red wine Chris is my favourite Chris" and made the dumb decision of opening the conversation and scrolling up and oh god am I embarrassed. But she clearly likes me so yay?  Thank God it's a Sunday. Although attending church hungover makes me feel dirty.
> 
> *Hope everyone slept well! What are your plans for today? Are you excited for the reveal of TBT's Winter Short Story Contest and Valentine's Day Event winners? *
> ...


didnt think you’d be awake, was trying to level up dual 1911s in cold war zombies


----------



## Chris (Feb 28, 2021)

arikins said:


> oh my goodness congrats on the conversation you dont remember but went well ? im about to sleep now, but im super excited to go through the entries and see the winners. i gave up on my entry for the valentines day event as im so busy w work, but its the first tbt contest i ever entered for and its so much fun !! i can wait for more to come c: i hope you have a good time at church !


If unabashed flirting counts as 'went well' then, yes, it went very well.  

Shame you had to skip our Valentine's Day × Festivale event, but there are always more on the horizon! ☀ 

Sleep well! 



Kurb said:


> didnt think you’d be awake, was trying to level up dual 1911s in cold war zombies


Had to Google that. Somehow completely missed that a new COD had come out.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 28, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> depends.
> how much do you need? i can lend you whatever so that you can have a pretty lineup


ahh now I feel guilty for asking...if you really want to, 100-200 would be awesome


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 28, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> ahh now I feel guilty for asking...if you really want to, 100-200 would be awesome



I know you weren’t asking me, but I just sent 100 TBT your way.  I have no use for it now or anytime soon, so here you go!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 28, 2021)

Zhongli said:


> I know you weren’t asking me, but I just sent 100 TBT your way.  I have no use for it now or anytime soon, so here you go!


wha- TYSM


----------



## King koopa (Feb 28, 2021)

Good morning, about to drive to moonview highway to give the dead toad's family some more money because they are wayyyyyyyyy too freaked out and they are pressing charges on the pit crew driver


----------



## Kurb (Feb 28, 2021)

Should i stream some call of duty zombies later today?


----------



## King koopa (Feb 28, 2021)

I'm back, just donated 100 dollars so they can pay off the damage of the city due to the explosion


----------



## King koopa (Feb 28, 2021)

I just drew this out of boredom and I think I did ok in meh standards


----------



## Seastar (Feb 28, 2021)

Good morning, everyone!


----------



## Kurb (Feb 28, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Good morning, everyone!


I died on round six on origins because i forgot quick revive, don’t ask. 
Also i’m back but that’s less important


----------



## Enxssi (Feb 28, 2021)

btw curbside if you get banned again im giving you a bad review on yelp


----------



## Kurb (Feb 28, 2021)

Enxssi said:


> btw curbside if you get banned again im giving you a bad review on yelp


i’ll give you a bad review on uber eats


----------



## Enxssi (Feb 28, 2021)

Kurb said:


> i’ll give you a bad review on uber eats


That's it, I'm giving you negative feedback on bell tree forums dot com


----------



## King koopa (Feb 28, 2021)

Haha, you two are funny


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Feb 28, 2021)

krubbus minimum has returned?

nice


----------



## King koopa (Feb 28, 2021)

Sad where is tlwc  i know I said I miss him/her/them before but I really really really really kinda wanted to get to know that person


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Feb 28, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Sad where is tlwc  i know I said I miss him/her/them before but I really really really really kinda wanted to get to know that person


No idea


----------



## Seastar (Feb 28, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Sad where is tlwc  i know I said I miss him/her/them before but I really really really really kinda wanted to get to know that person


I'm a bit worried... He used to come here everyday.


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 28, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Sad where is tlwc  i know I said I miss him/her/them before but I really really really really kinda wanted to get to know that person


the unicycle witch got to him 


ok but fr I have no idea where he went


----------



## King koopa (Feb 28, 2021)

Seastar said:


> I'm a bit worried... He used to come here everyday.


Yeah, when I had my old account, koopadude99, I used to see that person all the time but now, V A N I S H E D


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 28, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Yeah, when I had my old account, koopadude99, I used to see that person all the time but now, V A N I S H E D


wait so you made a new account?
isn't that against the rules or


----------



## King koopa (Feb 28, 2021)

Meraki said:


> wait so you made a new account?
> isn't that against the rules or


I don't think so? I couldn't use my old account because it was on my phone and the phone stopped turning on, so even if they disabled the account it doesn't even matter. So I just made this one to see what I missed


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 28, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> I don't think so? I couldn't use my old account because it was on my phone and the phone stopped turning on, so even if they disabled the account it doesn't even matter. So I just made this one to see what I missed


hmm I thought making alt accounts was against the rules
meh I guess we'll just see what vris says


----------



## King koopa (Feb 28, 2021)

Meraki said:


> hmm I thought making alt accounts was against the rules
> meh I guess we'll just see what vris says


Maybe there is a way to transfer what I had on the old account to this one? If not it's ok because one account is better than no account

	Post automatically merged: Feb 28, 2021

Also I think the no more than one account rule applies to per email, and I had to make a new email cause my old one wasn't working so  but at least it's fine now


----------



## Chris (Feb 28, 2021)

This* is* against the rules I'm afraid. I'll tag you in a message with the site owner so we can get that sorted.


----------



## King koopa (Feb 28, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> This* is* against the rules I'm afraid. I'll tag you in a message with the site owner so we can get that sorted.


Ok. I'm sorry, i didn't know about that back then


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 28, 2021)

Kurb said:


> Should i stream some call of duty zombies later today?


kurb when


----------



## Enxssi (Feb 28, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> kurb when


yeah KURB


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 28, 2021)

kurb I'll buy all of your merch


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 28, 2021)

Tonight on Basement Dwellers:
Kurb asks whether to stream Call of Duty,
FrogslimeOfficial wants to buy all of Kurb's merch,
and I'm here making this post.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 28, 2021)

I wonder what kind of things shall unravel today


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 28, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> ahh now I feel guilty for asking...if you really want to, 100-200 would be awesome


There you go! And don't feel guilty, i'll do whatever to help a friend <3


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 28, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> There you go! And don't feel guilty, i'll do whatever to help a friend <3


Thank you so much


----------



## King koopa (Feb 28, 2021)

Hi guys I'm back. Vris and Jeremy are in the process of deciding what's gonna happen with my accounts. Likely they will just disable the old one but idk. So yeah, this post is just to confirm I am alive and breathing


----------



## Enxssi (Feb 28, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Hi guys I'm back. Vris and Jeremy are in the process of deciding what's gonna happen with my accounts. Likely they will just disable the old one but idk. So yeah, this post is just to confirm I am alive and breathing


hello alive and breathing


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 28, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> Thank you so much


No problem! I hope you get your dream lineup <3

	Post automatically merged: Feb 28, 2021



Koopadude100 said:


> Hi guys I'm back. Vris and Jeremy are in the process of deciding what's gonna happen with my accounts. Likely they will just disable the old one but idk. So yeah, this post is just to confirm I am alive and breathing


also good luck with that! hopefully you don't get banned :C


----------



## -Lumi- (Feb 28, 2021)

The purple feather is so pretty  can’t decide if I want to display the feather or my blue rose


----------



## Seastar (Feb 28, 2021)

I didn't realize this forum has a Tom Nook NPC.


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 28, 2021)

Seastar said:


> I didn't realize this forum has a Tom Nook NPC.


Ooh it does


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 28, 2021)

Seastar said:


> I didn't realize this forum has a Tom Nook NPC.


oh no, is the staff gonna implement taxes


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 28, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh no, is the staff gonna implement taxes


please no


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 28, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh no, is the staff gonna implement taxes


if there's taxes im leaving the forum lol


----------



## deana (Feb 28, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> if there's taxes im leaving the forum lol


Tax evasion is a serious offence


----------



## Kurb (Mar 1, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> kurb when


sometime today or tomorrow, i’ll let y’all know


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 1, 2021)

Wait, isn't it tax season right now?


----------



## Kurb (Mar 1, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> Wait, isn't it tax season right now?


yeah can we just talk about taxes 
government: you have to pay us money. 
citizens: ok, how much?
government: thats for you to figure out
citizens: and if we get it wrong?
government: you go to jail


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 1, 2021)

Kurb said:


> yeah can we just talk about taxes
> government: you have to pay us money.
> citizens: ok, how much?
> government: thats for you to figure out
> ...


Citizens: And how will you make us go to jail?


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 1, 2021)

deanapants said:


> Tax evasion is a serious offence


yeah i need to go to jail

	Post automatically merged: Mar 1, 2021

also good morning to all


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 1, 2021)

Kurb said:


> yeah can we just talk about taxes


*no*


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 1, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> yeah i need to go to jail
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 1, 2021
> 
> also good morning to all


there are no users named all if i am remembering correctly 
wow my jokes are absolutely terrible


----------



## Chris (Mar 1, 2021)

*Today was long*. I need a nap, a hot meal, and a drink. 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 1, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> *Today was long*. I need a nap, a hot meal, and a drink.
> 
> How is everyone doing?


i’m okay. i got some skittles yesterday so at least I can re-start my stash again. 
still mad at @OtakuTrash for eating them all AGAIN.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 1, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> *Today was long*. I need a nap, a hot meal, and a drink.
> 
> How is everyone doing?


I'm doing all right. I just ate some pizza and melted cheese on chips.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 1, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> *Today was long*. I need a nap, a hot meal, and a drink.
> 
> How is everyone doing?



Terrible as always because apparently even the mornings aren’t safe for me to not be berated anymore.


----------



## Kurb (Mar 1, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> I'm doing all right. I just ate some pizza and melted cheese on chips.


That sounds like something the CIA would feed you to extract information from you


----------



## Chris (Mar 1, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> I'm doing all right. I just ate some pizza and melted cheese on chips.


As someone who is lactose intolerant the thought of that makes me shudder.  Hope you enjoyed it! 



Zhongli said:


> Terrible as always because apparently even the mornings aren’t safe for me to not be berated anymore.


Try not to let other people get you down. While you can't control their moods or behaviour you can try to lift your own spirits!


----------



## Antonio (Mar 1, 2021)

Still trying to process being awake 6 hours since waking up.


----------



## ReeBear (Mar 1, 2021)

2-D said:


> Still trying to process being awake 6 hours since waking up.


Mood


----------



## King koopa (Mar 1, 2021)

Yay I'm finally off school now


----------



## ReeBear (Mar 1, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> *Today was long*. I need a nap, a hot meal, and a drink.
> 
> How is everyone doing?


Barely did anything today but my trash body is aching all over ;-;
Doggo is visiting though!


----------



## Chris (Mar 1, 2021)

ReeBear said:


> Barely did anything today but my trash body is aching all over ;-;
> Doggo is visiting though!
> View attachment 358879


Oof, feel better. <3

What a cutie! What's their name?


----------



## Antonio (Mar 1, 2021)

ReeBear said:


> Barely did anything today but my trash body is aching all over ;-;
> Doggo is visiting though!
> View attachment 358879


That's such an adorable doggie. <3


----------



## ReeBear (Mar 1, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Oof, feel better. <3
> 
> What a cutie! What's their name?





2-D said:


> That's such an adorable doggie. <3


She's called Roxy and she's either the goodest loaf of bread or the baddest snapping/yapping gremlin :') I love her


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 1, 2021)

the same car alarm has gone off at least 5 times now and it's ughhhhhhhbghuj



Kurb said:


> That sounds like something the CIA would feed you to extract information from you


That sounds like you speak from experience


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## King koopa (Mar 1, 2021)

Be right back, gonna try to drive without a super star. (If I die vris can have my account and my collectibles+my gold ps4 controller


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 1, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Be right back, gonna try to drive without a super star. (If I die vris can have my account and my collectibles+my gold ps4 controller


is the controller pure gold?



SpaceTokki77 said:


>


oh no


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 1, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> is the controller pure gold?
> 
> 
> oh no


oh YES


----------



## Chris (Mar 1, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Be right back, gonna try to drive without a super star. (If I die vris can have my account and my collectibles+my gold ps4 controller


Does the battery still work? My white PS4 controller died so I borrowed my Dad's black one like two years ago and still haven't returned it. We've both since gotten PS5s so I'm assuming he doesn't want it back.


----------



## King koopa (Mar 1, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Does the battery still work? My white PS4 controller died so I borrowed my Dad's black one like two years ago and still haven't returned it. We've both since gotten PS5s so I'm assuming he doesn't want it back.


Yep it works. It's kind of new since I bought it last year and works fine


----------



## Chris (Mar 1, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Yep it works. It's kind of new since I bought it last year and works fine


Woo!

I only really use my PS4 to play games with lower quality graphics these days. I have it plugged into a monitor on my desk. My latest obsession on PS5 has been playing the _Spiderman _remaster. I've even been dreaming I'm Spiderman at night haha.


----------



## deana (Mar 1, 2021)

I just went down to the mailbox and inside I found a little prepaid postcard thing from Canada Post (I guess they want to encourage people to send out more mail?) 

So I did what any sane person would do and rummaged through the paper recycling bin to gather a bunch of them and now all my friends are going to get some random mail from me for no reason at all hehe


----------



## ReeBear (Mar 1, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Woo!
> 
> I only really use my PS4 to play games with lower quality graphics these days. I have it plugged into a monitor on my desk. My latest obsession on PS5 has been playing the _Spiderman _remaster. I've even been dreaming I'm Spiderman at night haha.


.......gotta ignore urge to purchase ps5 and actually purchase a wheelchair ;-;

I really wanna play Spiderman though

	Post automatically merged: Mar 1, 2021



deanapants said:


> I just went down to the mailbox and inside I found a little prepaid postcard thing from Canada Post (I guess they want to encourage people to send out more mail?)
> 
> So I did what any sane person would do and rummaged through the paper recycling bin to gather a bunch of them and now all my friends are going to get some random mail from me for no reason at all hehe


Okay that honestly sounds exciting though! Have fun ;w;


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 1, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> there are no users named all if i am remembering correctly
> wow my jokes are absolutely terrible


comedy at its peak right there


Vrisnem said:


> *Today was long*. I need a nap, a hot meal, and a drink.
> 
> How is everyone doing?


I'm sorry that sounds miserable.


ReeBear said:


> Barely did anything today but my trash body is aching all over ;-;
> Doggo is visiting though!
> View attachment 358879



puppy aww


----------



## Chris (Mar 1, 2021)

ReeBear said:


> .......gotta ignore urge to purchase ps5 and actually purchase a wheelchair ;-;
> 
> I really wanna play Spiderman though
> 
> ...


Think of the independence a new electric wheelchair would give you though! 

_Spiderman _is really good! Too good. I put off playing it when it was released on PS4 because I thought the price was too steep. But really I was being a dumby and I was basing it's worth on the PS1 Spiderman game (which for the record was amazing, but a product of it's time for sure). I'm really enjoying this one. It's been a long time since a game affected me this much though. 30 next year and dreaming of being a web-slinging superhero every night.


----------



## Antonio (Mar 1, 2021)

ReeBear said:


> She's called Roxy and she's either the goodest loaf of bread or the baddest snapping/yapping gremlin :') I love her


Mood


----------



## ReeBear (Mar 1, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Think of the independence a new electric wheelchair would give you though!
> 
> _Spiderman _is really good! Too good. I put off playing it when it was released on PS4 because I thought the price was too steep. But really I was being a dumby and I was basing it's worth on the PS1 Spiderman game (which for the record was amazing, but a product of it's time for sure). I'm really enjoying this one. It's been a long time since a game affected me this much though. 30 next year and dreaming of being a web-slinging superhero every night.


I'm really excited about getting to go out more, especially now the weather's getting nicer ;-;


----------



## King koopa (Mar 1, 2021)

I'm back, traffic was a nightmare


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 1, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> I'm back, traffic was a nightmare


Welcome back

I just added more anime to my list of 37 anime to watch/already watched/currently watching-


----------



## Kurb (Mar 1, 2021)

cod zombies stream soon, i’ll link my channel right before i go live


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 1, 2021)

deanapants said:


> I just went down to the mailbox and inside I found a little prepaid postcard thing from Canada Post (I guess they want to encourage people to send out more mail?)
> 
> So I did what any sane person would do and rummaged through the paper recycling bin to gather a bunch of them and now all my friends are going to get some random mail from me for no reason at all hehe


I checked my mailbox and sadly, it's nothing but bills and junk mail for me... Plus some stuff for filing taxes (don't forget to do it!).


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 1, 2021)

You guys receive mail?  : O


----------



## deana (Mar 1, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> I checked my mailbox and sadly, it's nothing but bills and junk mail for me... Plus some stuff for filing taxes (don't forget to do it!).



I had a lot of bills and junk in there too. The post card thing was by far the most exciting thing I've gotten in a while. As for the taxes trust me I know 



deanapants said:


> Tax evasion is a serious offence



I completed my post cards and decorated them with a ton of stickers, so hopefully Canada Post still delivers them, they are probably about twice as heavy as they are supposed to be now because I went a little sticker crazy. No real loss either way though because they were free


----------



## Seastar (Mar 1, 2021)

Zhongli said:


> You guys receive mail?  : O


Yeah but none of it is addressed to me


----------



## ReeBear (Mar 1, 2021)

deanapants said:


> I completed my post cards and decorated them with a ton of stickers, so hopefully Canada Post still delivers them, they are probably about twice as heavy as they are supposed to be now because I went a little sticker crazy. No real loss either way though because they were free


I love stickers so much ;w; This is a good way to write postcards <3


----------



## Kurb (Mar 1, 2021)

Going live now
Black Ops 3 zombies,


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 1, 2021)

Kurb said:


> Going live now
> Black Ops 3 zombies,


play shi no numa asap


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 1, 2021)

Kurb said:


> Going live now
> Black Ops 3 zombies,


the link doesn’t work :[


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 1, 2021)

Shall I do another "Tonight on Basement Dwellers"? I don't wanna drive someone crazy due to repetitiveness.


----------



## Kurb (Mar 1, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> the link doesn’t work :[


either click on the “Twitch” in the bottom right or search “nuketownrealtors” on Twitch

	Post automatically merged: Mar 1, 2021



Shellzilla said:


> Shall I do another "Tonight on Basement Dwellers"? I don't wanna drive someone crazy due to repetitiveness.


im fine with it


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 1, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> Shall I do another "Tonight on Basement Dwellers"? I don't wanna drive someone crazy due to repetitiveness.



Go for it.  I like those, lol


----------



## Kurb (Mar 1, 2021)

wish the origins generators weren’t such a death trap


----------



## King koopa (Mar 1, 2021)

Someone send help, merengue, kabuki, and julian are all singing k.k. sonata

	Post automatically merged: Mar 1, 2021



Koopadude100 said:


> Someone send help, merengue, kabuki, and julian are all singing k.k. sonata


And Whitney just joined them oof


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 1, 2021)

Zhongli said:


> Go for it.  I like those, lol


Okay then!

Tonight on Basement Dwellers,
I had to charge my laptop,
Zhongli begs me to make this intro,
And Koopadude100 needs support.

Btw, this intro is a reference to Top Gear's intro. It's always limited to three people so I can't fit everyone in, unfortunately.


----------



## King koopa (Mar 1, 2021)

they are still singing  but I think they are glitched because aren't villagers supposed to stop singing after a bit?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 1, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> Okay then!
> 
> Tonight on Basement Dwellers,
> I had to charge my laptop,
> ...


if it's limited to three people, then I'm afraid the lot of us will have to fuse


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 1, 2021)

Oh no, don’t tell me we’re going to have to do the DBZ Fusion Reborn dance.  I think some of us are going to end up looking pretty weird...


----------



## deana (Mar 1, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> Btw, this intro is a reference to Top Gear's intro. It's always limited to three people so I can't fit everyone in, unfortunately.


OHHHHH

You know I didn't get this yesterday but now I do  I don't even like cars that much (and I don't have my driver's license) but I've always enjoyed Top Gear.

My all time favourite episode is the one where they make their own motorhomes.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 1, 2021)

Zhongli said:


> Oh no, don’t tell me we’re going to have to do the DBZ Fusion Reborn dance.  I think some of us are going to end up looking pretty weird...


only one way to find out, it seems


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 1, 2021)

deanapants said:


> OHHHHH
> 
> You know I didn't get this yesterday but now I do  I don't even like cars that much (and I don't have my driver's license) but I've always enjoyed Top Gear.
> 
> My all time favourite episode is the one where they make their own motorhomes.


Unfortunately, I never watched Top Gear during the time at their peak. It was only a while ago that I started watching video clips of the show and boy, I laughed so many times at the chemistry between Jeremy, Richard, and James. Perhaps I should watch the full episodes of the old Top Gear (I heard the new hosts are pretty meh).


----------



## deana (Mar 1, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> Unfortunately, I never watched Top Gear during the time at their peak. It was only a while ago that I started watching video clips of the show and boy, I laughed so many times at the chemistry between Jeremy, Richard, and James. Perhaps I should watch the full episodes of the old Top Gear (I heard the new hosts are pretty meh).



Tbh I never even gave the new hosts a shot. I watched all the old episodes when they were on Netflix here, they aren't on Netflix here anymore sadly. The chemistry between them really makes the show for me seeing as I'm not a car person.

If you have Amazon prime their new show on there was not bad!


----------



## King koopa (Mar 1, 2021)

Ugh my villagers.are.still.singing.for.almost.2.hours. (this is all Judy's fault she started it now everyone else is copying her)


----------



## Enxssi (Mar 1, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> there are no users named all if i am remembering correctly
> wow my jokes are absolutely terrible


brb changing my name to all


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 1, 2021)

Enxssi said:


> brb changing my name to all


28 minutes and still no "all"


----------



## King koopa (Mar 1, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> 28 minutes and still no "all"


All lies haha yeah inside joke


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 1, 2021)

Honestly everyone has been active today 

I haven't though, Monday nights are the worst for me ;-;


----------



## Seastar (Mar 1, 2021)

Me, active? In what context?


----------



## King koopa (Mar 1, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> Honestly everyone has been active today
> 
> I haven't though, Monday nights are the worst for me ;-;


Same i really should be sleeping cause it's a school night but.......


----------



## Chris (Mar 1, 2021)

It's 4am here. I've a stomachache and can't fall back to sleep.  

What is everyone up to at this time?


----------



## King koopa (Mar 1, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> It's 4am here. I've a stomachache and can't fall back to sleep.
> 
> What is everyone up to at this time?


Not much, it's 11:13 where I live right now


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 1, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> It's 4am here. I've a stomachache and can't fall back to sleep.


I'm sorry. I think a stomach bug is in my family too cause I was feeling pretty funky at school.


Koopadude100 said:


> Same i really should be sleeping cause it's a school night but.......


And I should probably be getting ready for bed soon but I'd rather look at memes ;-;


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 1, 2021)

Enxssi said:


> brb changing my name to all


what happened to polaroidemonium??


----------



## King koopa (Mar 1, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> I'm sorry. I think a stomach bug is in my family too cause I was feeling pretty funky at school.
> 
> And I should probably be getting ready for bed soon but I'd rather look at memes ;-;


Lol that's what I'm doing too lol


----------



## Chris (Mar 1, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> I'm sorry. I think a stomach bug is in my family too cause I was feeling pretty funky at school.
> 
> And I should probably be getting ready for bed soon but I'd rather look at memes ;-;


I think my stomach is just protesting the spicy food I had for dinner. It'll pass and leave me feeling like a zombie for the rest of the day no doubt - and I need to hammer out a report today on gene mutation.  

Memes will still be there in the morning. Time to sleep unfortunately won't be.


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 1, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> I think my stomach is just protesting the spicy food I had for dinner. It'll pass and leave me feeling like a zombie for the rest of the day no doubt - and I need to hammer out a report today on gene mutation.
> 
> Memes will still be there in the morning. Time to sleep unfortunately won't be.


luckily its only around 9:30 around here 
and spicy food doesn't affect my stomach but i get really bad runny noses


----------



## Chris (Mar 1, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> luckily its only around 9:30 around here
> and spicy food doesn't affect my stomach but i get really bad runny noses


Love spice. If your nose isn't running it's not hot enough!


----------



## arikins (Mar 1, 2021)

i keep not getting notifications for this thread, so i havent talked as much as id like to. its 8:30 here and im trying to decorate genjis house !


----------



## Chris (Mar 1, 2021)

arikins said:


> i keep not getting notifications for this thread, so i havent talked as much as id like to. its 8:30 here and im trying to decorate genjis house !


If you're watching the thread and not seeing notifications it means you've not viewed the thread since the last time the forum software sent you a notification.


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 1, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Love spice. If your nose isn't running it's not hot enough!


Me too! I put like tablespoons of siracha in my ramen.


----------



## arikins (Mar 1, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> If you're watching the thread and not seeing notifications it means you've not viewed the thread since the last time the forum software sent you a notification.


ahhh i see. so i just need to check in more ? i feel like it only notifies me if someone i interact with a lot posts something on here


----------



## Chris (Mar 1, 2021)

arikins said:


> ahhh i see. *so i just need to check in more ? *i feel like it only notifies me if someone i interact with a lot posts something on here


Yep! If you receive a notification for new posts in a watched thread you then need to view the thread before it will send you another one. There are no biases toward specific people.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 2, 2021)

Good morning/afternoon/evening everyone.


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 2, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening everyone.


around 8:00 am here, so good morning! 
how is everyone?


----------



## Chris (Mar 2, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> around 8:00 am here, so good morning!
> how is everyone?



Almost 4pm and I haven't even started working for the day, so, not good haha. It'll be a late one! Sleeping late and barbecue food seemed more important.  

How are you today?


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 2, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Almost 4pm and I haven't even started working for the day, so, not good haha. It'll be a late one! Sleeping late and barbecue food seemed more important.
> 
> How are you today?


I'm doing fine. We have a substitute teacher in my english class and honestly he's a lot better than the cheerleading coach who usually teaches us.
Just can't wait to go home, honestly.


----------



## arikins (Mar 2, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Almost 4pm and I haven't even started working for the day, so, not good haha. It'll be a late one! Sleeping late and barbecue food seemed more important.
> 
> How are you today?


pretty tired and shaken up from some stuff that happened last night, but my cat is with me and peanut butter with banana is amazing !!


----------



## Chris (Mar 2, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> I'm doing fine. We have a substitute teacher in my english class and honestly he's a lot better than the cheerleading coach who usually teaches us.
> Just can't wait to go home, honestly.


As long as you learn something that's the important part! 
Hope the day is going quickly for you. 



arikins said:


> pretty tired and shaken up from some stuff that happened last night, but my cat is with me and peanut butter with banana is amazing !!


Oof, hope you're alright! 
Never tried peanut butter with banana. Sounds like an interesting combo.


----------



## arikins (Mar 2, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Oof, hope you're alright!
> Never tried peanut butter with banana. Sounds like an interesting combo.


im a bit better now and just trying to relax ^^ and i eat the pb w banana inside a sandwich, i 100% recommend it !!


----------



## King koopa (Mar 2, 2021)

Hi guys I'm off school early (it's 1:53 where I live)


----------



## Chris (Mar 2, 2021)

Ooh, enjoy the extra leisure time @Koopadude100!

Wish I could finish early today. 7pm now and I'm easily looking at another 2-3hrs work tonight. Attempting to bash out a report on sickle cell anaemia but I'm so tired. 

*EDIT*: sod it. I'm done. Cup of tea, 30 mins of YouTube, and in bed before 9pm. Got a meeting 9:30am-10:30am but other than I plan to spend all day tomorrow getting this done. Night all!


----------



## Antonio (Mar 2, 2021)

What timezone is Vris in!?


----------



## King koopa (Mar 2, 2021)

2-D said:


> What timezone is Vris in!?


I honestly don't know but I do know vris's time is 5 hours ahead of mine


----------



## Chris (Mar 2, 2021)

2-D said:


> What timezone is Vris in!?


I'm in GMT.


----------



## Antonio (Mar 2, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> I honestly don't know but I do know vris's time is 5 hours ahead of mine


Vris is from the U.K. then? Hmm....

Edit: 9,000 post, let's go!!!

	Post automatically merged: Mar 2, 2021



Vrisnem said:


> I'm in GMT.
> 
> View attachment 359189


Looks like London, still U.K., right?


----------



## Chris (Mar 2, 2021)

I'm in the UK, yes.


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 2, 2021)

I only have a while left of school 
Also I have decided I'm going to replace all swear words with ice-cream flavors (my teachers will get mad) so don't butterscotch with me


----------



## King koopa (Mar 2, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> I only have a while left of school
> Also I have decided I'm going to replace all swear words with ice-cream flavors (my teachers will get mad) so don't butterscotch with me


Lol in school I replace swears with frappe and chicken nugget


----------



## Enxssi (Mar 2, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> I only have a while left of school
> Also I have decided I'm going to replace all swear words with ice-cream flavors (my teachers will get mad) so don't butterscotch with me


back when this thread was really kicking we replaced various curse words with fruit


----------



## Seastar (Mar 2, 2021)

What have I walked into? Why are we fruit again?


----------



## King koopa (Mar 2, 2021)

Seastar said:


> What have I walked into? Why are we fruit again?


Hah we're just using fruit, frappe, icd cream flavors and chicken nugget as swear replacemrnts


----------



## Enxssi (Mar 2, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> ur gettin cancelled


youre forgetting one thing, frog.
*I have an N Fruit Pass.*


Spoiler



*HAAAAAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAaaaaaaaaaaaaa*


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 2, 2021)

What did I just walk into?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 2, 2021)

Enxssi said:


> youre forgetting one thing, frog.
> *I have an N Fruit Pass.*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Antonio (Mar 2, 2021)

Enxssi said:


> youre forgetting one thing, frog.
> *I have an N Fruit Pass.*
> 
> 
> ...


Nicotine?


----------



## Enxssi (Mar 2, 2021)

2-D said:


> Nicotine?


Nectarine


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 2, 2021)

Enxssi said:


> Nectarine


vris, ban this fiend


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 2, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> vris, ban this fiend


I think Vris is getting some sleep right now. Gonna have to wait the next day.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 2, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> I think Vris is getting some sleep right now. Gonna have to wait the next day.



Are we able to time travel using the clock on the Switch?


----------



## Antonio (Mar 2, 2021)

Enxssi said:


> Nectarine


I was close


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 2, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> I think Vris is getting some sleep right now. Gonna have to wait the next day.


guess some vigilantes will have to take care of that lad


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 2, 2021)

Zhongli said:


> Are we able to time travel using the clock on the Switch?


I'm afraid not. Also, you know what time it is...



I rush to make this fake Top Gear logo,
FrogslimeOfficial begs Vrisnem to ban Enxssi,
and Zhongli asks if time travel is possible.​This fake logo took me 30 minutes. I shouldn't be spending time like this lol.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 2, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> I'm afraid not. Also, you know what time it is...
> View attachment 359256
> I rush to make this fake Top Gear logo,
> FrogslimeOfficial begs Vrisnem to ban Enxssi,
> and Zhongli asks if time travel is possible.​This fake logo took me 30 minutes. I shouldn't be spending time like this lol.


Amazing logo


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 2, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Amazing logo


Lol thanks.


----------



## Antonio (Mar 2, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> I'm afraid not. Also, you know what time it is...
> View attachment 359256
> I rush to make this fake Top Gear logo,
> FrogslimeOfficial begs Vrisnem to ban Enxssi,
> and Zhongli asks if time travel is possible.​This fake logo took me 30 minutes. I shouldn't be spending time like this lol.


30 minutes for a ****post, I applaud you.


----------



## Enxssi (Mar 2, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> I'm afraid not. Also, you know what time it is...
> View attachment 359256
> I rush to make this fake Top Gear logo,
> FrogslimeOfficial begs Vrisnem to ban Enxssi,
> and Zhongli asks if time travel is possible.​This fake logo took me 30 minutes. I shouldn't be spending time like this lol.


Amazing


----------



## King koopa (Mar 2, 2021)

Oof


----------



## deana (Mar 2, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> This fake logo took me 30 minutes. I shouldn't be spending time like this lol.



It was worth every minute


----------



## Antonio (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 2, 2021)

2-D said:


> View attachment 359263


And how long did this take you? Vrisnem is gonna be confused.


----------



## Antonio (Mar 2, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> And how long did this take you? Vrisnem is gonna be confused.


I used an app because my brain is that of a primate.


----------



## King koopa (Mar 2, 2021)

2-D said:


> View attachment 359263


Meh it'll be fine without him for now. The thread won't blow up on flames like the dead toad did


----------



## Antonio (Mar 2, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Meh it'll be fine without him for now. The thread won't blow up on flames like the dead toad did


what's this about a dead toad now


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 2, 2021)

Wow I can't believe I missed so much butterscotching action. You guys are totally sherbets for leaving me out ;-;


----------



## Antonio (Mar 2, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> Wow I can't believe I missed so much butterscotching action. You guys are totally sherbets for leaving me out ;-;


Sherbert ice cream?


----------



## arikins (Mar 3, 2021)

whats this about icecream


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 3, 2021)

sherbert is gooood


----------



## Chris (Mar 3, 2021)

Had to remove a few posts in here. Reminder all that using alternative words in place of words that would normally be censored by the forum software is against our *Rules and Guidelines*. It is also furthered defined in the OP of this thread that you are not to curse at other users, even as a joke:



Basement Dweller's OP said:


> Please do not curse at other users, whether or not you mean it sincerely or in humour.




If this happens again I will have to distribute formal warnings.


First my deadline was pushed up from Thursday to today. Now I've a three week extension. This inconsistency bothers me, although I'm grateful to have more time because I've three other deadlines in the next week. I was unhappy with what I got done yesterday so was planning to rewrite it anyway. Changed my mind on how I want to structure it which involves moving things around and then rewriting each paragraph to say essentially the same thing but with a different topic sentence. Science is fun, guys! 

*EDIT:* Also, a bit of advice: proof-read professional emails before sending them! I almost sent an email just now beginning, "Dea*d* Dr [surname]". Heart rate has never jumped so fast.


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 3, 2021)

Good morning all
It's 7:40 am and I'm about to go to school


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 3, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> Good morning all
> It's 7:40 am and I'm about to go to school


good luck surviving


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 3, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> good luck surviving


Thanks
I just arrived so honestly I think I will be okay
I mean I have a lot of friends in my classes-


----------



## Enxssi (Mar 3, 2021)

good morning


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 3, 2021)

Enxssi said:


> good morning


happy birthday


----------



## Chris (Mar 3, 2021)

Happy birthday (and TBT anniversary) @Enxssi!


Takeout and a beer is an appropriate response to stress, right? If not I'm going with it anyway. The weekend can't come fast enough.


----------



## King koopa (Mar 3, 2021)

Nice I'm on lunch break so I can't stay long, but as t least I get a break


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 3, 2021)

Enxssi said:


> good morning


hbd


----------



## King koopa (Mar 3, 2021)

Afk I'm bored of my icon so I'm a change it


----------



## Enxssi (Mar 3, 2021)

Meraki said:


> happy birthday


happy account birthday


----------



## King koopa (Mar 3, 2021)

Done


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 3, 2021)

Enxssi said:


> good morning


Happy birthday!!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 3, 2021)

how long do y’all think it’ll take me to get 6k ;-;?
6 months?


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 3, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> how long do y’all think it’ll take me to get 6k ;-;?


hello
im in college and career awareness rn


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 3, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> hello
> im in college and career awareness rn


very nice


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 3, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> very nice


not really
I hate this class


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 3, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> not really
> I hate this class


¯\_(ツ)_/¯ what can ya do


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 3, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ what can ya do


nothing really
the u.s. school system is totally rigged
honestly i hate school


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 3, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> nothing really
> the u.s. school system is totally rigged
> honestly i hate school






very accurate


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 3, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> View attachment 359435
> very accurate


honestly that's probably really accurate
i don't really know a lot of people that are like- yay i can't wait to go to school today!


----------



## King koopa (Mar 3, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> View attachment 359435
> very accurate


Haha so true


----------



## Chris (Mar 3, 2021)

I liked school so much that I've two degrees and I'm planning to do a third.


----------



## Antonio (Mar 3, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> nothing really
> the u.s. school system is totally rigged
> honestly i hate school


Everything is rigged within the United States.


----------



## arikins (Mar 3, 2021)

haha im one of the ones that loves school too. i havent been back since last march and its been horrible. i hope CA gets their act together so i can go back T^T


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 3, 2021)

happy day-of-emergence, enx
I still can't tell if your age is the truth ever since the British Spider incident


----------



## Antonio (Mar 3, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 359478
> happy day-of-emergence, enx
> I still can't tell if your age is the truth ever since the British Spider incident


I thought that said ew before I read for context.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 3, 2021)

2-D said:


> I thought that said ew before I read for context.


it can be both


----------



## Antonio (Mar 3, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> it can be both


Oh!?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 3, 2021)

Yeah, I don't think I'm gonna do it tonight.


----------



## Seastar (Mar 3, 2021)

Guys, this isn't a discussion. What are you doing?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Mar 3, 2021)

I’m hungry


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 4, 2021)

mushrooms are swag

little dudes with natural, little fancy hats. like, damn, talk about innovative AND stylish.


----------



## Chris (Mar 4, 2021)

Basement Dweller OP said:
			
		

> Please do not spam. This includes making many posts only containing emojis, gifs, images, etc.



Guys, reminder that there are rules that need to be followed to ensure the thread remains open. I'm not sure what has led to the recent decline in post quality in here but this is the second morning in a row I've woken up and had to delete a page of rule-breaking posts. If this becomes a regular occurrence again the thread will have to be locked.


----------



## Antonio (Mar 4, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Guys, reminder that there are rules that need to be followed to ensure the thread remains open. I'm not sure what has led to the recent decline in post quality in here but this is the second morning in a row I've woken up and had to delete a page of rule-breaking posts. If this becomes a regular occurrence again the thread will have to be locked.


Isn't the basement supposed to be lenient regarding said rule?


----------



## Chris (Mar 4, 2021)

2-D said:


> Isn't the basement supposed to be lenient regarding said rule?


More lenient, yes, but it's not a free for all either. Spamming is not permitted anywhere.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 4, 2021)

Oh my, you guys need to be careful next time. Last night, I literally dreamt that the Basement Dwellers thread was gonna get locked while Vrisnem was chasing one of the members around a subway system.


----------



## Kurb (Mar 4, 2021)

Something is very wrong here


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 4, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> Oh my, you guys need to be careful next time. Last night, I literally dreamt that the Basement Dwellers thread was gonna get locked while Vrisnem was chasing one of the members around a subway system.


who was the one being chased, and are they ok



Kurb said:


> View attachment 359594
> Something is very wrong here


everything seem fine here


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 4, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> who was the one being chased, and are they ok


I think it was Enxssi. I don’t exactly know what happened at the end so I’m not sure.


----------



## Antonio (Mar 4, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> Oh my, you guys need to be careful next time. Last night, I literally dreamt that the Basement Dwellers thread was gonna get locked while Vrisnem was chasing one of the members around a subway system.


Too much subway surfer if you ask me.


----------



## Chris (Mar 4, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> Oh my, you guys need to be careful next time. Last night, I literally dreamt that the Basement Dwellers thread was gonna get locked while Vrisnem was chasing one of the members around a subway system.


No more sugar before bedtime.


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 4, 2021)

How is everyone doing today? I heard about the chaos last night- sorry that you had to deal with us Vrisnem!
And also yesterday I got harrassed (not physically or i would have reported it) at school :/
But honestly it doesn't matter whether or not I report something, because male privilege is apparent and the frat teenage boys at my school suck and can get away with anything.
I hate this place (school, not the forums)


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 4, 2021)

i’m okay, finishing up the massive load of free art to develop a style


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 4, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> -snip-


I'm okay. Thinking of taking a nap in the middle of the day. Also, sorry to hear about the experience you had to deal with. It's unfortunate how negative environments like that still exist. I'm not entirely sure what to say, but don't let yourself become a punching bag to them. Do not let them silence you.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 4, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> I think it was Enxssi. I don’t exactly know what happened at the end so I’m not sure.


ah, makes sense


----------



## deana (Mar 4, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> -snip-


That's awful! I hope you are okay! I can sadly relate, I used to get picked on a lot mostly by boys and the teachers really did not seem to care in the slightest.   It sucks to see that nothing has really changed.

I just woke up and having some coffee / deciding what I'm going to do today.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 4, 2021)

i made a mug cake
it took like 10 minutes and was surprisingly good


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 4, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> I'm okay. Thinking of taking a nap in the middle of the day. Also, sorry to hear about the experience you had to deal with. It's unfortunate how negative environments like that still exist. I'm not entirely sure what to say, but don't let yourself become a punching bag to them. Do not let them silence you.





deanapants said:


> That's awful! I hope you are okay! I can sadly relate, I used to get picked on a lot mostly by boys and the teachers really did not seem to care in the slightest.   It sucks to see that nothing has really changed.
> 
> I just woke up and having some coffee / deciding what I'm going to do today.


Thank you guys! Honestly, I was standing up for LGBTQ rights which is why they were attacking me, and I think that standing up for what you believe in is worth the harassment and things people will say.


----------



## King koopa (Mar 4, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> Oh my, you guys need to be careful next time. Last night, I literally dreamt that the Basement Dwellers thread was gonna get locked while Vrisnem was chasing one of the members around a subway system.


Lol I had a similar dream. Somehow, don't ask me, in the dream vris suffered a psychotic breakdown and was jumping all over the place with a chainsaw. It was nuts. Then, somehow frogslimeoffical got furious and pulled out a sword then vris and frogslimeoffical started battling. In the end, idek who won because I woke up sadly  
Lesson: never play persona 5 royal at 3am in the morning


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 4, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Lol I had a similar dream. Somehow, don't ask me, in the dream vris suffered a psychotic breakdown and was jumping all over the place with a chainsaw. It was nuts. Then, somehow frogslimeoffical got furious and pulled out a sword then vris and frogslimeoffical started battling. In the end, idek who won because I woke up sadly
> Lesson: never play persona 5 royal at 3am in the morning


realistically, vris would win, but I'll just pretend I was the victor


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 4, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Lol I had a similar dream. Somehow, don't ask me, in the dream vris suffered a psychotic breakdown and was jumping all over the place with a chainsaw. It was nuts. Then, somehow frogslimeoffical got furious and pulled out a sword then vris and frogslimeoffical started battling. In the end, idek who won because I woke up sadly
> Lesson: never play persona 5 royal at 3am in the morning


More like we should spend less time in Basement Dwellers or not looking at the thread right before we go to sleep.


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 4, 2021)

Why is everyone having so many dreams about Basement Dwellers?
I had a dream where I told a person (I don't know who they were, just some random face) that I was in love with fictional characters and instead of laughing guitar music came out of their mouth.
Turns out it was mxmtoon, my alarm music, waking me up.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 4, 2021)

i once had a dream that I was in a stop & shop aisle and I kept walking but it never ended
i think I just drank the sodas  and wasn’t afraid, but i can’t remember it too well


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 4, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> - snip -



Sorry you had to deal with that.  Some guys can be really nasty.  Good on you for standing up for what you believe in.  ^^


----------



## Chris (Mar 4, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Lol I had a similar dream. Somehow, don't ask me, in the dream vris suffered a psychotic breakdown and was jumping all over the place with a chainsaw. It was nuts. Then, somehow frogslimeoffical got furious and pulled out a sword then vris and frogslimeoffical started battling. In the end, idek who won because I woke up sadly
> Lesson: never play persona 5 royal at 3am in the morning


I'm not the sort to go off the rails, but if I did there would definitely be swords involved.


----------



## arikins (Mar 4, 2021)

ive been having a lot of dreams about death lately,,, errr should i do something about it ?


----------



## Antonio (Mar 4, 2021)

arikins said:


> ive been having a lot of dreams about death lately,,, errr should i do something about it ?


Dream about Hades instead, makes for great Greek mythology fan fictions.


----------



## ReeBear (Mar 4, 2021)

2-D said:


> Dream about Hades instead, makes for great Greek mythology fan fictions.


Where's the Greek mythology fic? *w*

	Post automatically merged: Mar 4, 2021

I feel like complete trash recently ;-; was gonna go look at/possibly buy a wheelchair tomorrow but it's looking like another bed day instead ;-;
Anyone have any comfy cartoon/anime/poscast recs?


----------



## Antonio (Mar 4, 2021)

ReeBear said:


> Where's the Greek mythology fic? *w*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 4, 2021
> 
> ...


You make it up, hence the dream.


----------



## Chris (Mar 4, 2021)

Forget Hades; Achilles x Patroclus please.


----------



## Plume (Mar 4, 2021)

ReeBear said:


> Where's the Greek mythology fic? *w*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 4, 2021
> 
> ...


Starlee Kine's Mystery Show is short and sweet & always puts me in a good mood. You can listen to it on Spotify.


----------



## Kurb (Mar 4, 2021)

are they though


----------



## ReeBear (Mar 4, 2021)

2-D said:


> You make it up, hence the dream.


I owe my partner a Hadestown fic :') idk if he's ever getting it though.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 4, 2021)

Okay, so there was a short stint where people were talking about their dreams. We should've posted those on "What did you dream about?" thread but I started it so it's pretty much on me. Oops.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 4, 2021)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 359711are they though


you are a lemon


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 4, 2021)

ReeBear said:


> Where's the Greek mythology fic? *w*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 4, 2021
> 
> ...


Watch Toilet Bound Hanako Kun if you haven't already
I just finished it today and the ending was unsatisfying (there might be a season two though cause the manga continues) but overall its a cute show.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 4, 2021

(and a dark show- i cant tell whether or not its a cute comedy/fantasy or a dark horror honestly. the mix of genres is really good though, and its not really- well scary, but not really not scary either. i don't really know how to explain it.)


----------



## Antonio (Mar 4, 2021)

ReeBear said:


> I owe my partner a Hadestown fic :') idk if he's ever getting it though.


Dream it up and tell him about it, I swear it will be hilarious.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Mar 4, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Lol I had a similar dream. Somehow, don't ask me, in the dream vris suffered a psychotic breakdown and was jumping all over the place with a chainsaw. It was nuts. Then, somehow frogslimeoffical got furious and pulled out a sword then vris and frogslimeoffical started battling. In the end, idek who won because I woke up sadly
> Lesson: never play persona 5 royal at 3am in the morning


this is canon to persona 5 royal and nobody can convince me otherwise


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 4, 2021)

signing up for high school classes is hard, jeezus


----------



## Kurb (Mar 5, 2021)

A pose


----------



## Antonio (Mar 5, 2021)

I'm ded


----------



## ReeBear (Mar 5, 2021)

Spent 1.5k on a wheelchair today, rip my savings


----------



## deana (Mar 5, 2021)

ReeBear said:


> Spent 1.5k on a wheelchair today, rip my savings


But wheelchair though! Congrats on your purchase!!  

And also rip your savings


----------



## Chris (Mar 5, 2021)

ReeBear said:


> Spent 1.5k on a wheelchair today, rip my savings


It'll be worth it! What good is money if you don't spend on the things you actually need?


----------



## ReeBear (Mar 5, 2021)

deanapants said:


> But wheelchair though! Congrats on your purchase!!
> 
> And also rip your savings





Vrisnem said:


> It'll be worth it! What good is money if you don't spend on the things you actually need?



thank you both <3 so excited for my next good day so I can try it out properly rather than just playing in the mobility shop car park :’)))

(also wondering if attaching patches to the fabric will risk my warranty hmm)


----------



## Antonio (Mar 5, 2021)

I swear if there's an outside force, they are enjoying my suffering. My charger port broke and my spare glasses broke. I can't handle this...


----------



## Chris (Mar 5, 2021)

2-D said:


> I swear if there's an outside force, they are enjoying my suffering. My charger port broke and my spare glasses broke. I can't handle this...


In what way did they break? I broke my glasses a couple of weeks ago. It was the frame rather than the lenses, so I bought a teeny tiny screwdriver, removed the arms, and then reattached them in a better position.


----------



## Antonio (Mar 5, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> In what way did they break? I broke my glasses a couple of weeks ago. It was the frame rather than the lenses, so I bought a teeny tiny screwdriver, removed the arms, and then reattached them in a better position.


The arm frame broke? Like, it's not a circle anymore.


----------



## Kurb (Mar 5, 2021)

i placed 4th in warzone please give me congratulations


----------



## King koopa (Mar 6, 2021)

I'll just break the ice and say hi


----------



## OtakuTrash (Mar 6, 2021)

hello


----------



## King koopa (Mar 6, 2021)

If the Basement gave out bells, I'd be rich


----------



## Chris (Mar 6, 2021)

It's Mother's Day here next Sunday (to people in North America panicking, you're fine, we celebrate in a different month) and my mum is kind of annoying about it. In the lead-up she'll make comments like "you don't need to get me anything", "Mother's Day is a scam", etc. So I decided to get ahead of it this year. Tomorrow she'll receive a bouquet of yellow roses with the note,_ 'Happy NOT Mother's Day '_. She'll roll her eyes but I think it's funny. 

*EDIT:* gave my Dad a heads-up. Immediately responds, "what did you do that's bad enough to require flowers?"


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 6, 2021)

Trying to update a PS3 game from 2013 takes a really long time. And I have to go through them one by one or it freaks out. Hopefully I won’t run into problems.


----------



## King koopa (Mar 6, 2021)

I'm just downloading songs to my tablet

	Post automatically merged: Mar 6, 2021



Koopadude100 said:


> I'm just downloading songs to my tablet


Nice 63 tracks from persona 5, persona 5 royal, mario kart wii, mario kart 64, persona Q2, and persona 3 fes


----------



## ReeBear (Mar 6, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> It's Mother's Day here next Sunday (to people in North America panicking, you're fine, we celebrate in a different month) and my mum is kind of annoying about it. In the lead-up she'll make comments like "you don't need to get me anything", "Mother's Day is a scam", etc. So I decided to get ahead of it this year. Tomorrow she'll receive a bouquet of yellow roses with the note,_ 'Happy NOT Mother's Day '_. She'll roll her eyes but I think it's funny.
> 
> *EDIT:* gave my Dad a heads-up. Immediately responds, "what did you do that's bad enough to require flowers?"


Oh god i forgot about mothers day woops

	Post automatically merged: Mar 6, 2021

Also that's wonderful ;w;


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 6, 2021)

Can’t celebrate mothers day if your mother has passed, heyoooo...

But yeah, mothers day this year is probably going to be pretty sad for me.


----------



## King koopa (Mar 6, 2021)

We Americans are lucky that mothers day is in May
(I sound stupid)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 6, 2021)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 359890
> i placed 4th in warzone please give me congratulations


gj dude


----------



## King koopa (Mar 7, 2021)

Hello, and welcome to the random 2am thread revival news! I'm the host, and nothing happened. All the threads are dead because everyone is asleep. Expect me. So what am I doing? Looking at memes and waiting for people to wake up.
(Also looking back this thread used to be very alive but it died slowly and now all the famous tbt ppl left the thread and the high school tbt user era has arrived)
See, this is why I need sleep because otherwise I make 0 sense


----------



## Seastar (Mar 7, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Hello, and welcome to the random 2am thread revival news! I'm the host, and nothing happened. All the threads are dead because everyone is asleep. Expect me. So what am I doing? Looking at memes and waiting for people to wake up.
> (Also looking back this thread used to be very alive but it died slowly and now all the famous tbt ppl left the thread and the high school tbt user era has arrived)
> See, this is why I need sleep because otherwise I make 0 sense


That almost makes sense, actually.


----------



## arikins (Mar 7, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Hello, and welcome to the random 2am thread revival news! I'm the host, and nothing happened. All the threads are dead because everyone is asleep. Expect me. So what am I doing? Looking at memes and waiting for people to wake up.
> (Also looking back this thread used to be very alive but it died slowly and now all the famous tbt ppl left the thread and the high school tbt user era has arrived)
> See, this is why I need sleep because otherwise I make 0 sense


i am awake late because i had to rearrange my entire room. i need sleep too ... pls ... but i need to make 100 stalls for my fake builds in acnh ... ugh ...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Mar 7, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Hello, and welcome to the random 2am thread revival news! I'm the host, and nothing happened. All the threads are dead because everyone is asleep. Expect me. So what am I doing? Looking at memes and waiting for people to wake up.
> (Also looking back this thread used to be very alive but it died slowly and now all the famous tbt ppl left the thread and the high school tbt user era has arrived)
> See, this is why I need sleep because otherwise I make 0 sense


Most of the people who used to frequent this thread have moved to another platform, or simply quit.


----------



## Chris (Mar 7, 2021)

Currently going through my parents garage while they're out because my Dad informed me that they had a clear out earlier in the week and he's not sure if my mother kept her flower vase. The bouquet is due to arrive in 1-2hrs. Pray it is somewhere in here please.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 7, 2021)

Hey everyone! Hopefully your Sunday is going well today. I was almost going mental last night for spending nearly three hours on the same part of the game retrying over and over again.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 7, 2021



Vrisnem said:


> Currently going through my parents garage while they're out because my Dad informed me that they had a clear out earlier in the week and he's not sure if my mother kept her flower vase. The bouquet is due to arrive in 1-2hrs. Pray it is somewhere in here please.


Oof, I hope you find that vase very soon!


----------



## King koopa (Mar 7, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> I'm just downloading songs to my tablet
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 6, 2021
> 
> ...


Oops I didn't download blooming villain now what am I supposed to blast when some evil adult transforms into some monster thing? (If you didn't play persona 5 or royal you wouldn't get the reference)


----------



## Chris (Mar 7, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> Oof, I hope you find that vase very soon!



Turns out it broke so had to go to the shop and get a new one. She's very happy with them though!


----------



## ReeBear (Mar 7, 2021)

I’m hungrrryyyyyyyy


----------



## King koopa (Mar 7, 2021)

? This thread is still alive?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Mar 7, 2021)

ReeBear said:


> I’m hungrrryyyyyyyy


Same. We need some snacks


----------



## Seastar (Mar 7, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> ? This thread is still alive?


Why would this thread not be alive?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 7, 2021)

sus


----------



## Seastar (Mar 7, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> View attachment 360237
> sus


That doesn't even make sense. Huh...


----------



## King koopa (Mar 7, 2021)

Today's word in another language nobody understands is:
La hasha (oof in swahili)


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 7, 2021)

Seastar said:


> That doesn't even make sense. Huh...


that’s why i said sus


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 7, 2021)

Random question. Have you ever heard of a song that sounds like the other song?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 8, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> Random question. Have you ever heard of a song that sounds like the other song?


Hmm yes


----------



## Chris (Mar 8, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> View attachment 360237
> sus





Seastar said:


> That doesn't even make sense. Huh...



The last seen time is when you last loaded a page on the forum. If you make a post and do not refresh/go to another page on the site after this can happen.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 8, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> The last seen time is when you last loaded a page on the forum. If you make a post and do not refresh/go to another page on the site after this can happen.


Cool profile picture


----------



## Chris (Mar 8, 2021)

@FrogslimeOfficial - thank you!

I've been awake since 2am. Need sleep. Can't sleep until this meeting ends at midday. Went to make coffee to keep me awake but I forgot to put a mug under the coffee maker before starting it. I had a mess to clean up once I realised.


----------



## deana (Mar 8, 2021)

Woke up too early, had to take a pain killer and now I'm just waiting for it to work good morning everyone!



Vrisnem said:


> Went to make coffee to keep me awake but I forgot to put a mug under the coffee maker before starting it. I had a mess to clean up once I realised.



I've had this happen to me on more than one occasion. I've also been known to forget to actually put coffee in the coffee maker thereby just making hot water. 

Making coffee is a task that shouldn't need to be done without coffee first


----------



## Chris (Mar 8, 2021)

deanapants said:


> I've had this happen to me on more than one occasion. I've also been known to forget to actually put coffee in the coffee maker thereby just making hot water.
> 
> Making coffee is a task that shouldn't need to be done without coffee first



Absolutely. Making coffee is an alert and awake person's game. 

Realised that I lost the o-ring for my only pair of single-flare plugs _after_ doing the hoovering. Excuse to order the next size up I guess.


----------



## Plainbluetees (Mar 8, 2021)

How’s everyone’s day going?

I just ordered an amiibo card off eBay. It was only $1.43 with tax and free shipping, I didn’t think it would be that cheap!

I had a weird forum glitch earlier. Someone was going to buy a few flower collectibles from me, so they sent me a trade using the trade function, which I’ve never used before. Anyway, I selected my flowers and the other user selected the bells. Once we had both accepted the flowers weren’t on my account and the bells were. However, on the other persons screen, the flowers were active collectibles in my lineup, even though I didn’t have them in my inventory and they were in the other persons inventory. I saw my regular lineup with Coco and the candies. Can you guys see flowers on my lineup?


----------



## King koopa (Mar 8, 2021)

Nice just got off class, did I miss anything?


----------



## Chris (Mar 8, 2021)

Plainbluetees said:


> How’s everyone’s day going?
> 
> I just ordered an amiibo card off eBay. It was only $1.43 with tax and free shipping, I didn’t think it would be that cheap!
> 
> I had a weird forum glitch earlier. Someone was going to buy a few flower collectibles from me, so they sent me a trade using the trade function, which I’ve never used before. Anyway, I selected my flowers and the other user selected the bells. Once we had both accepted the flowers weren’t on my account and the bells were. However, on the other persons screen, the flowers were active collectibles in my lineup, even though I didn’t have them in my inventory and they were in the other persons inventory. I saw my regular lineup with Coco and the candies. Can you guys see flowers on my lineup?


This is a known issue with the 'Trade' feature. It's better to not use it. If you could please ask the recipient to make a thread in  *Contact the Staff* I will flag it for the database admin.

@deanapants coffee is officially the devil. I've gone from forgetting to put the mug under the machine to straight-up smashing my favourite mug.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 8, 2021)

hello dwellers


----------



## King koopa (Mar 8, 2021)

Hi (i have back pain)


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 8, 2021)

Hi, I-have-back-pain.  How are you doing today?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 8, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Hi (i have back pain)


Hi (oh no, what happened?)


----------



## duckykate (Mar 8, 2021)

hello dwellers of the basement


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 8, 2021)

duckykate said:


> hello dwellers of the basement


howdy


----------



## King koopa (Mar 8, 2021)

Hi (my back hurt so bad i fell asleep but it's fine now)


----------



## Kurb (Mar 8, 2021)

waiting for modern warfare 2019 to finish downloading


----------



## arikins (Mar 8, 2021)

duckykate said:


> hello dwellers of the basement


henlo


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 8, 2021)

duckykate said:


> hello dwellers of the basement


Hi!

	Post automatically merged: Mar 8, 2021

Wow, dnb music sounds really good! It just gets me pumped up whenever I hear it.


----------



## King koopa (Mar 8, 2021)

Is it just me or do price (another version) and ark sound almost the same


----------



## Enxssi (Mar 8, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> I think it was Enxssi. I don’t exactly know what happened at the end so I’m not sure.


vrisnem how could you do this to me  I thought we were pals


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 8, 2021)

Guys I guess I forgot to check on this thread cause I have a lot to catch up on

anyways how is everyone's evening? its currently 9:50 and i'm about to hop into the shower before going to bed. also, i have been growing quickly out of my jeans and i finally ordered some jeans that fit today! they're super comfy and i'm relieved i finally have something to wear to school C:


----------



## King koopa (Mar 8, 2021)

I'm good just having an all nigher (it's 11:56 where I live right now)


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 9, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> I'm good just having an all nigher (it's 11:56 where I live right now)


Why do you happen to be pulling an all nighter? And on a school night? (or work night idk how old you are lol)


----------



## King koopa (Mar 9, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> Why do you happen to be pulling an all nighter? And on a school night? (or work night idk how old you are lol)


It's school and listening to rock solid from conker's bad fur day while drinking a can of coke hits different


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 9, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> It's school and listening to rock solid from conker's bad fur day while drinking a can of coke hits different



haha i would pull an all nighter but i might fall asleep 

anyway have a nice night


----------



## King koopa (Mar 9, 2021)

Somebody help me i can't stop listening to whatever the title theme song of persona 5 dancing (maybe I should buy the game but i spent all my money on 3d world


----------



## Chris (Mar 9, 2021)

Enxssi said:


> vrisnem how could you do this to me  I thought we were pals


If you took the last Red Bull then it was justified.


----------



## Kurb (Mar 9, 2021)

How does a game require seven data packs to be able to function correctly


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 9, 2021)

Kurb said:


> How does a game require seven data packs to be able to function correctly


quick question, are cephalopods your fursona


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 9, 2021)

My cat kept bothering me while I was eating, so I gave her cat boops and pettings.  Now she’s cuddling next to me and purring.


----------



## Chris (Mar 9, 2021)

Zhongli said:


> My cat kept bothering me while I was eating, so I gave her cat boops and pettings.  Now she’s cuddling next to me and purring.


Can we trade cats? Mine stole my yoghurt and doesn't even seem to realise she did anything naughty. It was lemon and non-dairy. Cats are supposed to hate lemon!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 9, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Can we trade cats? Mine stole my yoghurt and doesn't even seem to realise she did anything naughty. It was lemon and non-dairy. Cats are supposed to hate lemon!



Haha, if only we could.  Bad kitty, stealing your yoghurt and all.  I think mine was eyeing my kolaches (sausage and bread).


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 9, 2021)

Kurb said:


> How does a game require seven data packs to be able to function correctly


What game is it? Sometimes, it's ridiculous as to how they couldn't just cram it all in on a physical disk/cartridge.


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 9, 2021)

Good morning everyone (well almost 11am for me)

I really hate my math class, its a bunch of pick me girls and f boys just being rude to the teacher-


----------



## Chris (Mar 9, 2021)

Water pipe burst in my area and my tap water is coming out a gross colour. The only alternatives I have to water are lemonade, Red Bull, and beer. After finishing an extremely boring report concerning how the UK government has responded to epidemics over the past 35 years I think I've earned myself that last one.


----------



## Kurb (Mar 9, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> What game is it? Sometimes, it's ridiculous as to how they couldn't just cram it all in on a physical disk/cartridge.


Modern Warfare 2019. I bought digitally, and even then it didn’t come with all the data packs so i had to go to the store, install it, go back to the game, start installing the next one, rinse and repeat and then finally the game’s ready to play


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 9, 2021)

Kurb said:


> Modern Warfare 2019. I bought digitally, and even then it didn’t come with all the data packs so i had to go to the store, install it, go back to the game, start installing the next one, rinse and repeat and then finally the game’s ready to play


jesus chrsit, was it worth it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Mar 9, 2021)

Hello denizens of the basement.

I'm bored what's going on here?


----------



## King koopa (Mar 9, 2021)

Somehow my neighbors are blasting life will change from persona-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 9, 2021)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> Hello denizens of the basement.
> 
> I'm bored what's going on here?


surprisingly, I don't think anyone has died in a while


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 9, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> surprisingly, I don't think anyone has died in a while



Dang, we’re all really getting stronger.  This is a good arc to the show.  10/10 would watch again.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 9, 2021)

Kurb said:


> Modern Warfare 2019. I bought digitally, and even then it didn’t come with all the data packs so i had to go to the store, install it, go back to the game, start installing the next one, rinse and repeat and then finally the game’s ready to play


I'm kinda in the same boat as you except I had Gran Turismo 6 as my game, and a physical copy too. Not only that, but I had to deal with *22* individual updates with varying sizes. On top of that, if I were to update all of them at once, the game would just not work at all. So then I had to eat up more time updating them one at a time, disable the internet connection, open up the game, let the game install the update, quit it once done, enable the internet connection, rinse and repeat. There were some tiny updates in between them so I had to babysit my PS3 to make sure I didn't let it install more than one update or I had to start all over again from the beginning, wasting hours of progress. Thankfully, that didn't happen and I was finally able to play Gran Turismo 6 to check that it worked.


----------



## Seastar (Mar 9, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Somehow my neighbors are blasting life will change from persona-


Those seem like very interesting neighbors.


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 9, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Water pipe burst in my area and my tap water is coming out a gross colour. The only alternatives I have to water are lemonade, Red Bull, and beer. After finishing an extremely boring report concerning how the UK government has responded to epidemics over the past 35 years I think I've earned myself that last one.


That sounds gross honestly, I'm sorry you had to deal with that. My top choice of the three is lemonade- I really like sour things.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 9, 2021

also here is the finished product of the muffin i had to draw for art


Spoiler: trigger warning: might make you hungry


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 9, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> also here is the finished product of the muffin i had to draw for art
> 
> 
> Spoiler: trigger warning: might make you hungry
> ...


Sweet muffin, you're a good artist


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 9, 2021)

Omg, I want muffins now.  ;-;


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 9, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Sweet muffin, you're a good artist


Thank you
It was a sketch we had to do and honestly the teacher was being so stingy about it

this is school though i guess


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 9, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> also here is the finished product of the muffin i had to draw for art
> 
> 
> Spoiler: trigger warning: might make you hungry
> ...


Looks yummy! Thankfully I saw this before I'm eating dinner so I won't feel hungry by then.


----------



## Chris (Mar 10, 2021)

Morning Dwellers! I had to get up at 5am. Someone please be proud that I managed to successfully make a cup of coffee this morning without forgetting the mug, breaking the mug, or otherwise screwing up somewhere.


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 10, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Morning Dwellers! I had to get up at 5am. Someone please be proud that I managed to successfully make a cup of coffee this morning without forgetting the mug, breaking the mug, or otherwise screwing up somewhere.



Consider me proud oh my goodness  I remember waking up at 5 am for some extra early shifts sometimes and I was always a zombie for the first little bit


----------



## Chris (Mar 10, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> Consider me proud oh my goodness  I remember waking up at 5 am for some extra early shifts sometimes and I was always a zombie for the first little bit


5am is definitely far too early for being productive. My head was so fuzzy for the first hour and a half! 
Done for the day and now not sure whether to take a nap or stay up.  

How are you today?


----------



## Kurb (Mar 10, 2021)

it was worth it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 10, 2021)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 360635
> View attachment 360636
> it was worth it


bro where did you get a tactical nuke from


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 10, 2021)

I'm in my homeroom class, ready to get out of school :|


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 10, 2021)

Almost 5 hours of thread inactivity. Is everyone all right?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 10, 2021)

Doing well here.  Just had some spicy enchiladas for dinner.  My stomach is doing a bit of a double take, but it was worth it.  Hope you all are doing okay as well.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 10, 2021)

I got orang chicken for dinner and it was swell


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 10, 2021)

Honestly I'm doing okay. My birthday is in 9 days, so thats good, but I'm really worried for my friends cause they're all not in a very good mental state and I'm not quite sure how to help them.


----------



## Seastar (Mar 11, 2021)

I'm fine. I just don't normally have things to say here.


----------



## Chris (Mar 11, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> Honestly I'm doing okay. My birthday is in 9 days, so thats good, *but I'm really worried for my friends cause they're all not in a very good mental state and I'm not quite sure how to help them.*


The best advice I can give you here is to do nothing. You cannot help someone who is not ready to accept help. Unless they ask for your help it is better to be watchful but not to act. Especially when it comes to mental health you are more likely to cause the person stress by addressing it before they're ready to talk about or do something about it.


----------



## King koopa (Mar 11, 2021)

school is starting soon for me but good morning


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 11, 2021)

Good morning!

I was looking at my old posts dated back in 2018... Man, I cringed at some of them. It hasn't been three years and it's that bad.


----------



## Seastar (Mar 11, 2021)

I'm pretty sure my early posts were fine, but I might not want to look at some of last year's.


----------



## King koopa (Mar 11, 2021)

My early posts are meh I haven't changed much
(Yes I'm still in class)


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 11, 2021)

I'm still in my 'early' state, cause I didn't really start posting until november.


----------



## Kurb (Mar 11, 2021)

out of funny zombies screenshots 
help


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 11, 2021)

Play different games.


----------



## Kurb (Mar 11, 2021)

at least it wasn’t walmart


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 11, 2021)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 360964
> at least it wasn’t walmart


wonder if they ever got out


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 11, 2021)

Honestly, I probably have a bunch of posts that are cringeworthy from 2018 and before then.  I don’t really care if people come across them or not though, as I’ve changed and grown a lot since then.  If people think I’m the same person I was back then, they’re sorely mistaken.


----------



## deana (Mar 11, 2021)

My life (and posts) are cringe, present tense


----------



## King koopa (Mar 11, 2021)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 360964
> at least it wasn’t walmart


Haha, I've actually seen that post before, rip whoever that was who got stuck at best buy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 11, 2021)

deanapants said:


> My life (and posts) are cringe, present tense


that's a big mood


----------



## Chris (Mar 11, 2021)

I've tomorrow off and want to celebrate. Someone made me a delicious dinner and now the rest of my evening is a couple glasses of wine and playing _Spider-man_. 

How is everyone?


----------



## deana (Mar 11, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> I've tomorrow off and want to celebrate. Someone made me a delicious dinner and now the rest of my evening is a couple glasses of wine and playing _Spider-man_.
> 
> How is everyone?



Can someone make me a delicious dinner please? 
I'm deep cleaning my kitchen because that's the kind of party animal I am


----------



## Chris (Mar 11, 2021)

deanapants said:


> Can someone make me a delicious dinner please?
> I'm deep cleaning my kitchen because that's the kind of party animal I am


It was a Japanese recipe made with beef, broccoli, and sticky rice. So good! 

Oh, that does not sound like fun! My plan for gaming was interrupted after a half hour when the phone went asking if I wanted to have a few drinks and watch Ink Master. Couldn't think of a good reason to say no!


----------



## Kurb (Mar 11, 2021)

ay yo george orwell when is 1985 droppin


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 11, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> I've tomorrow off and want to celebrate. Someone made me a delicious dinner and now the rest of my evening is a couple glasses of wine and playing _Spider-man_.
> 
> How is everyone?


I'm fine, thanks for asking. I finished eating dinner a while ago and took a shower. I might've posted this while you're sleeping so if you see this in the morning after you woke up, I hope you had a great sleep!


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 12, 2021)

I'm about to take a shower and try to get some sleep before I overload myself with the homework due that I've been procrastinating all week tomorrow C:


----------



## Kurb (Mar 12, 2021)

what even happened to seastar using colored text


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 12, 2021)

Kurb said:


> what even happened to seastar using colored text



The World’s Top 10 Most Interesting Questions


----------



## Chris (Mar 12, 2021)

Happy Friday all!  

Watching my Dad play_ Spider-man_ and he's using literally none of the suit abilities and wonders why he keeps dying.


----------



## Kurb (Mar 12, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Happy Friday all!
> 
> Watching my Dad play_ Spider-man_ and he's using literally none of the suit abilities and wonders why he keeps dying.


I think he likes Spidreman PS4 guys


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 12, 2021)

The other day while I was playing Gran Turismo 5, there was this driver who was named Raymond. I should've taken a picture of it.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 12, 2021)

Kurb said:


> what even happened to seastar using colored text


I would say Kurb needs to be caught up on everything that happened, but really what's there to explain

Also good question


----------



## Kurb (Mar 12, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I would say Kurb needs to be caught up on everything that happened, but really what's there to explain
> 
> Also good question


so what happened


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 12, 2021)

Kurb said:


> so what happened


thread slowed down


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 12, 2021)

Good afternoon everyone, right now I just made myself some top ramen and I'm going to work on more school and guitar


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 12, 2021)

Hello Basement Dwellers! 

Is everyone having a good Friday? 

i’m in the office until 5:30 today so the time can not pass soon enough.


----------



## King koopa (Mar 12, 2021)

My insane braincells made me play fornite and well...... I did ok I got 10 kills in solo but died soon after because someone sniped me while I was reloading
(I don't even know why I played it fornite is almost dead)


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 13, 2021)

Good morning, everyone! Hopefully today will be a much better day for us all.


----------



## Chris (Mar 13, 2021)

Afternoon! 

I'm prepping for a presentation I need to give on Monday afternoon regarding ocular health. The sooner I get it done the sooner I can go and be social.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 13, 2021)

I’ve actually had a really great week for once.  Everything happened that I wanted to happen, and nothing happened that I didn’t.  I think I really needed it to be honest.  : ‘ )


----------



## Kurb (Mar 13, 2021)

so i was playing minecraft and uh


----------



## deana (Mar 13, 2021)

Happy Saturday all! I am home from work, having a coffee with all the windows open because it is SO nice outside today where I live


----------



## King koopa (Mar 13, 2021)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 361351
> so i was playing minecraft and uh


RUN


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 13, 2021)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 361351
> so i was playing minecraft and uh


isn't orb experience the name of that one band


----------



## King koopa (Mar 13, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> isn't orb experience the name of that one band


I think you need to see this








						The Orb Experience
					

The Orb Experience is a band consisting of four Space Orbs that play music in outer space. They are all shiny, with a white line that serves as a mouth and float above the ground. They appeared in the episode "Space Jammin'" when they accepted a challenge that was accidentally made by Grojband...




					grojband.fandom.com


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 13, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> I think you need to see this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh man it actually is a thing


----------



## Kurb (Mar 14, 2021)

FIRST PLACE IN WARZONE
YOU LOVE TO SEE IT


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 14, 2021)

good afternoon to basement dwellers! only 5 days until my birthday, but honestly i'm dreading it because its end of term the week of my birthday so i'm quite stressed. i'll probably just be lazy today and do homework, how about everyone else?


----------



## King koopa (Mar 14, 2021)

I'm ok about to look again for some hair products for my little brother agian since Walmart didn't have what I needed


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 14, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> I'm ok about to look again for some hair products for my little brother agian since Walmart didn't have what I needed


Why do you need hair products? Also that sucks when you're looking for something you can't find, good luck.


----------



## King koopa (Mar 14, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> Why do you need hair products? Also that sucks when you're looking for something you can't find, good luck.


I need it because he keeps screaming at me to do his hair but we ran out of herbal oil and the other stuff you need for that


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 14, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> I need it because he keeps screaming at me to do his hair but we ran out of herbal oil and the other stuff you need for that


I don't have any brothers so I wouldn't know how to do hair, but sounds like a pain.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 14, 2021)

I almost forgot to mention that my timezone got pushed forward by one hour. Can we stop time traveling now? lol


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 14, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> I almost forgot to mention that my timezone got pushed forward by one hour. Can we stop time traveling now? lol


Me too, its fun to lose sleep


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 15, 2021)

happy late day


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 15, 2021)

I'm still feeling sleepy after waking up so I should take a nap later in the day.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 15, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> Me too, its fun to lose sleep


i know right? losing an hour of sleep is the bes- zzz


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 15, 2021)

I have to write a children's book about Mary Anning for science and honestly it's quite a bit of a pain. But the beautiful weather is getting me in the mood for spring C:
How is everyone else?


----------



## chicken soup (Mar 15, 2021)

I'm so tired. but I have to suffer an hour of running after school due to track.


----------



## deana (Mar 15, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> I have to write a children's book about Mary Anning for science and honestly it's quite a bit of a pain. But the beautiful weather is getting me in the mood for spring C:
> How is everyone else?



I've literally never heard of this Mary person so you can educate me if it helps with your assignmemt lol 

I am still spring cleaning my place because it was pretty bad lol the kitchen is done now aside from the inside of the oven (it's a very scary place in there )


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 15, 2021)

deanapants said:


> I've literally never heard of this Mary person so you can educate me if it helps with your assignmemt lol
> 
> I am still spring cleaning my place because it was pretty bad lol the kitchen is done now aside from the inside of the oven (it's a very scary place in there )


Mary Anning was one of the first female ichthyologists/paleontologists and the discoverer and excavator of many fossils on the english channel coast, including the famous ichthyosaur. She lived in 1799-1847, and the natural history museum displays many of her spectacular finds.


----------



## King koopa (Mar 15, 2021)

Did my homework before it was assigned  ️ 
And I read to chapter 12 of bud not buddy when I was supposed to only go to chapter 4
Here








						Bud, Not Buddy - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## deana (Mar 15, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> Mary Anning was one of the first female ichthyologists/paleontologists and the discoverer and excavator of many fossils on the english channel coast, including the famous ichthyosaur. She lived in 1799-1847, and the natural history museum displays many of her spectacular finds.


Thats pretty cool actually! Is this assignment part of some women in science kind of thing or more about early paleontology in general? 

I actually took a paleontology course at uni just for fun (because I'm a dork ) but we never dived in to the scientists themselves it was mostly just about the dinos


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 15, 2021)

Has anyone ever heard of Robert Munsch? I remember reading his books back when I was in elementary school. Boy was the illustrations funny in those books.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 15, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> Has anyone ever heard of Robert Munsch? I remember reading his books back when I was in elementary school. Boy was the illustrations funny in those books.


i’ve read Love You Forever and The Paper Bag Princess. pretty sure i still have them!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 15, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> i’ve read Love You Forever and The Paper Bag Princess. pretty sure i still have them!


I have the Love You Forever somewhere in my house. I remember my mother reading it to me when I was just a baby.


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 15, 2021)

deanapants said:


> Thats pretty cool actually! Is this assignment part of some women in science kind of thing or more about early paleontology in general?
> 
> I actually took a paleontology course at uni just for fun (because I'm a dork ) but we never dived in to the scientists themselves it was mostly just about the dinos


We had to make a children's book about an ancient scientist, a famous paleontologist, or a famous geologist. Me being the feminist I am of course chose a girl. 
Also that course sounds fun! I wish I knew about dinosaurs, I actually don't really know a lot.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 15, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> I have the Love You Forever somewhere in my house. I remember my mother reading it to me when I was just a baby.


omg same! i found it a few months ago when cleaning out my closet and I was hit with a wave of nostalgia


----------



## King koopa (Mar 15, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 361461
> happy late day


Pie pi


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 15, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> i’ve read Love You Forever and The Paper Bag Princess. pretty sure i still have them!


Also I read love you forever all the time with my mom as a kid! that brings back a lot of memories and not going to lie, i've totally cried reading that book before.


----------



## King koopa (Mar 15, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> Also I read love you forever all the time with my mom as a kid! that brings back a lot of memories and not going to lie, i've totally cried reading that book before.


Me reading the tread as a kid who grew up with goodnight moon


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 15, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Me reading the tread as a kid who grew up with goodnight moon


I grew up with goodnight moon too but in russian


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 15, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> Also I read love you forever all the time with my mom as a kid! that brings back a lot of memories and not going to lie, i've totally cried reading that book before.


same lol but that isn’t surprising since i’m like the most sensitive person ever


SpaceTokki77 said:


> is it sad that i’m crying now


----------



## King koopa (Mar 15, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> I grew up with goodnight moon too but in russian


My first one was a Spanish copy for some reason and my mom was like  reading it
Hoo boy those were the days I feel old now
Then my mom bought an English copy the next day


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 15, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> My first one was a Spanish copy for some reason and my mom was like  reading it
> Hoo boy those were the days I feel old now


those were the days indeed

honestly im concerned about all the russian stuff in my house now that i think about it
my dad has a bunch of propaganda signs in our basement because they look fancy or something
he has a pocket watch that has the hammer and sickle on the back 
we have tons of books that are in russian for display
and for some strange reason my friends never mention it-

guys i think my family is actually russian spies help


----------



## King koopa (Mar 15, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> those were the days indeed
> 
> honestly im concerned about all the russian stuff in my house now that i think about it
> my dad has a bunch of propaganda signs in our basement because they look fancy or something
> ...


Oof do they have vodka? (I probably spelt it wrong)


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 15, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Oof do they have vodka? (I probably spelt it wrong)


we don't drink in my family, so no
actually the reason we have so much russian stuff (and the reason we don't drink) is because my family is LDS and my dad served a mission there, but it still doesn't shake off the ominous feeling i get everytime i walk into my basement and look at those propaganda signs-


----------



## King koopa (Mar 15, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> we don't drink in my family, so no
> actually the reason we have so much russian stuff (and the reason we don't drink) is because my family is LDS and my dad served a mission there, but it still doesn't shake off the ominous feeling i get everytime i walk into my basement and look at those propaganda signs-


Huh all I have in my basement is dust, a bunch of old pictures of when I was little, an African shield, and a picture of my mom when she was 16
Edit: I just tried to play toad's turnpike on my electric piano and I sound meh


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 15, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Huh all I have in my basement is dust, a bunch of old pictures of when I was little, an African shield, and a picture of my mom when she was 16


Better than russian propaganda signs


----------



## King koopa (Mar 15, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> Better than russian propaganda signs


Like this: ?no idea what this says


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 15, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> -snip-


I don't know... Are we even allowed to post stuff like this here? I feel like it's best to remove it before one of us gets an infraction or something.


----------



## King koopa (Mar 15, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Like this: removed so mods don't find meno idea what this says


Oops I m ent to edit


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 15, 2021)

I didn't see it, but maybe I'll send a picture eventually


----------



## King koopa (Mar 15, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> I didn't see it, but maybe I'll send a picture eventually


I had to remove it so mods don't kick my butt with a blue shell
Beware: if you ever see this shell, run before you die


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 15, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> I had to remove it so mods don't kick my butt with a blue shell


Okay that makes sense

not me bopping out to steven universe music


----------



## King koopa (Mar 15, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> Okay that makes sense
> 
> not me bopping out to steven universe music


Not me bopping to whims of fate and planning to go to mgm when im 21
Reading these posts at 21 will be embarrassing
Law used to be 18 but where I liveci guess 18 year olds got drunk and crashed into someone or something so they changed the law


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 15, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Not me bopping to whims of fate and planning to go to mgm when im 21
> Reading these posts at 21 will be embarrassing


I'll be shocked if you can find these posts by the time your 21


----------



## King koopa (Mar 15, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> I'll be shocked if you can find these posts by the time your 21


I wonder if I'll still be on the site when I'm 21
Let's hope I am so I can see how much has changed from when I joined to then


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 15, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> I wonder if I'll still be on the site when I'm 21


I wonder if the site will still be alive in 5 years


----------



## King koopa (Mar 15, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> I wonder if the site will still be alive in 5 years


Hopefully I know in 2015 it was dead (I wasn't on back then but I heard someone talking about it on another thread)
Did I just unintentionally rhyme


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 15, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> I wonder if the site will still be alive in 5 years


I'm sure it will be but just not on the same activity level when New Horizons was released.


----------



## Lavamaize (Mar 15, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> I wonder if the site will still be alive in 5 years



My guess is the activity will dwindle down during that time, then shoot back up when a new Animal Crossing game is released.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 15, 2021)

Welcome to Animal Crossing: Space Edition!!  YES, this game is now set in space...


----------



## King koopa (Mar 15, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Welcome to Animal Crossing: Space Edition!!  YES, this game is now set in space...


That would be cool


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 15, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Welcome to Animal Crossing: Space Edition!!  YES, this game is now set in space...



can this please be real


----------



## King koopa (Mar 15, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> can this please be real


Please Nintendo we'll play your games and warship you like raymond if you say yes


----------



## King koopa (Mar 15, 2021)

I'm bored


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 15, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Welcome to Animal Crossing: Space Edition!!  YES, this game is now set in space...


Wait can that be a thing now
Please Nintendo


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 16, 2021)

good morning dwellers


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 16, 2021)

Morning!  Hope everyone is doing well today.


----------



## Antonio (Mar 16, 2021)

Heyo!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 16, 2021)

howdy


----------



## Antonio (Mar 16, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> howdy


howdier


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 16, 2021)

what’s up


----------



## Antonio (Mar 16, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> what’s up


the sky I presume


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 16, 2021)

2-D said:


> the sky I presume


 what omg


----------



## King koopa (Mar 16, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> what’s up


Clouds and this wierdo driving above my street with a plane


----------



## Antonio (Mar 16, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Clouds and this wierdo driving above my street with a plane


Do you technically drive a plane or fly one? I'm confused.


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 16, 2021)

loveliest of the afternoons to the dwellers inside of the tbt basement

but seriously how is everyone today? i'm just counting down the days until my birthday and trying to turn in all of my end of term projects in (screw having an end of term birthday; i swear every year is stressful)


----------



## chicken soup (Mar 16, 2021)

I'm tired. I ran 2 miles yesterday and I have to do it again today and every day for track. ima cry


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 16, 2021)

It's only just a few minutes ago that I managed to get to this site. My internet wasn't able to identify the forums for some reason while other sites did throughout the day. I'm fine if anyone is asking lol.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 16, 2021)

Don’t know how to describe my day other than it was a mess, I’m tired, and I got pretty much nothing done.  Tomorrow should be better though.  I hope others here are having a good day.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 16, 2021)

Does anyone know some good dnb music? I've been really digging that genre lately.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 16, 2021)

I found this song by a relatively unknown artist. Only has 14000 views.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 16, 2021)

MapleSilver said:


> I found this song by a relatively unknown artist. Only has 14000 views.


Ooh, this sounds great! I’m sure this guy will be famous one day.


----------



## King koopa (Mar 16, 2021)

Why was master of Tartus changed? The beta sounds so much better
Beta here https://tcrf.net/Persona_3_FES
Final here scroll down 




__





						Persona 3 Original Soundtrack MP3 - Download Persona 3 Original Soundtrack Soundtracks for FREE!
					





					downloads.khinsider.com
				



The beta sounds way better but that's just my opinion


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 17, 2021)

Good morning everyone! Today is another new day so I hope everyone is doing all right!


----------



## Seastar (Mar 17, 2021)

Happy St. Patrick's Day!

I hope nobody is going to have the same weather that I will.


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 17, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day!
> 
> I hope nobody is going to have the same weather that I will.


Happy St. Patricks Day to you too  
What's your weather? Sounds bad.
Also nobody is festive at my school for saint patricks and I'm like the only person in my history class wearing green-


----------



## Seastar (Mar 17, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> Happy St. Patricks Day to you too
> What's your weather? Sounds bad.
> Also nobody is festive at my school for saint patricks and I'm like the only person in my history class wearing green-


Apparently I could get tornadoes today...


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 17, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Apparently I could get tornadoes today...


That's really scary. I hope that nothing really bad happens.


----------



## King koopa (Mar 17, 2021)

People can't pinch me for not wearing green if they don't know where I live  
Also happy st. Patrick's day
Wait did Patrick exist before the SpongeBob show did?


----------



## Kurb (Mar 17, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Apparently I could get tornadoes today...


same


----------



## deana (Mar 17, 2021)

So the best that I've got for today is an olive green sweater, which is green but its not GREEN green you know. But I hope it's good enough though because if a customer at work tries to be all "wHeRe'S yOuR GrEeN???" I'm gonna lose it   And by lose it I mean be silently annoyed while maintaining my same outward customer service personality lol 

Thankfully no tornado warnings here, actually some pretty nice weather!


----------



## King koopa (Mar 17, 2021)

deanapants said:


> So the best that I've got for today is an olive green sweater, which is green but its not GREEN green you know. But I hope it's good enough though because if a customer at work tries to be all "wHeRe'S yOuR GrEeN???" I'm gonna lose it   And by lose it I mean be silently annoyed while maintaining my same outward customer service personality lol
> 
> Thankfully no tornado warnings here, actually some pretty nice weather!


Yep there's no tornado warnings where i live too. But it might snow on Friday but lightly


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 17, 2021)

Its going to be warm over here in Utah. Hopefully my birthday on the 19th will be good weather C:


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 17, 2021)

The weather here is fantastic!  Sunny and nice, and also breezy.

Also, Happy St. Patrick’s Day to all!  I’m wearing green now in real life, and don’t have to worry about my forum aesthetic, because it’s already green!


----------



## King koopa (Mar 17, 2021)

Time to go green
Edit: done, but this is only untill the shamrock event ends


----------



## King koopa (Mar 17, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Why was master of Tartus changed? The beta sounds so much better
> Beta here https://tcrf.net/Persona_3_FES
> Final here scroll down
> 
> ...


I've changed my mind, why In the beta is some singer screaming
(Oh wait it's probably just placeholder lyrics before they could decide on the final like beta burn my bread)


----------



## Antonio (Mar 18, 2021)

good morning


----------



## Kurb (Mar 18, 2021)

can’t wait for dedf1sh’s new album


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 18, 2021)

Kurb said:


> can’t wait for dedf1sh’s new album


cat cat cat cat cat


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 18, 2021)

i like to read through our old role plays 
it’s fun


----------



## Kurb (Mar 18, 2021)

guys is my signature broke for y’all


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 18, 2021)

Kurb said:


> guys is my signature broke for y’all


unfortunately yes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Mar 18, 2021)

Kurb said:


> guys is my signature broke for y’all


yes and hello krubicus


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 18, 2021)

what do y’all think of my new aesthetic?


----------



## King koopa (Mar 18, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> what do y’all think of my new aesthetic?


I like it


----------



## Antonio (Mar 18, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> what do y’all think of my new aesthetic?


I love it


----------



## King koopa (Mar 18, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> I like it


Now I'm going to change mine brb
Can't do collectibles cause I'm poor  but ill get there


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 18, 2021)

2-D said:


> I love it





Koopadude100 said:


> I like it


ty ty

	Post automatically merged: Mar 18, 2021



Koopadude100 said:


> Now I'm going to change mine brb
> Can't do collectibles cause I'm poor  but ill get there


i could send you come winter mittens and you could find a pfp and sig that match? same w tasty cake. or i could draw you something simple to match ur current lineup?


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 18, 2021)

good day to all


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 18, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> good day to all


howdy 
and u too


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 18, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> howdy
> and u too


I like the new aesthetic


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 18, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> I like the new aesthetic






doge memes are life


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 18, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> View attachment 362140
> doge memes are life


agreed

i'm out of school in 7 minutes, thank heavens
i hate school d:


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 18, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> agreed
> 
> i'm out of school in 7 minutes, thank heavens
> i hate school d:


that makes two of us d:



thetessagrace said:


> agreed
> 
> i'm out of school in 7 minutes, thank heavens
> i hate school d:


i’ve finished zooms for the day but i have a big load of homework that i’m putting off until tonight


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 18, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> that makes two of us d:
> 
> 
> i’ve finished zooms for the day but i have a big load of homework that i’m putting off until tonight


Wow me everyday

also guys for my birthday who wants tbt
i will give one tbt to anybody who wants some


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 18, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> Wow me everyday
> 
> also guys for my birthday who wants tbt
> i will give one tbt to anybody who wants some


nooo it’s UR birthday :0
dw you’ll be getting something too


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 18, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> what do y’all think of my new aesthetic?


Very pretty!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 18, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Very pretty!


thank you :>


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 18, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> Wow me everyday
> 
> also guys for my birthday who wants tbt
> i will give one tbt to anybody who wants some


So your birthday is tomorrow, correct? Well then, happy birthday!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 18, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> Wow me everyday
> 
> also guys for my birthday who wants tbt
> i will give one tbt to anybody who wants some


Oh happy birthday!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 18, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> Wow me everyday
> 
> also guys for my birthday who wants tbt
> i will give one tbt to anybody who wants some



Happy birthday!


----------



## King koopa (Mar 18, 2021)

Hey, adults/late teenagers! Wanna hear a life lesson? It's called:


thetessagrace said:


> Wow me everyday
> 
> also guys for my birthday who wants tbt
> i will give one tbt to anybody who wants some


Happy early birthday


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 18, 2021)

I hope everyone is having a good evening/afternoon/morning wherever you are!


----------



## King koopa (Mar 19, 2021)

Good morning, it's 7:15 where I live and I'm going to school soon


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 19, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Good morning, it's 7:15 where I live and I'm going to school soon


Good morning! It's 7:25 AM at the time of this post. It looks like we live in the same time zone.


----------



## Seastar (Mar 19, 2021)

Good morning! It's 6:36 AM here.

And no, I haven't slept yet.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 19, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> Good morning! It's 7:25 AM at the time of this post. It looks like we live in the same time zone.


makes 3 of us


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 19, 2021)

Good morning! I love the way my lineup looks with the birthstones


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 19, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> Good morning! I love the way my lineup looks with the birthstones


omg it looks so cute! did you get the blue candy i sent you? I have a history of making errors with that stuff lmao


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 19, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> omg it looks so cute! did you get the blue candy i sent you? I have a history of making errors with that stuff lmao


I did, tysm! Its so cool to be on this forum and i've loved every moment.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 19, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> I did, tysm! Its so cool to be on this forum and i've loved every moment.


no problem, happy birthday <33!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 19, 2021)

thank you for the bells @thetessagrace  :]


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 19, 2021)

how is everyone this afternoon?


----------



## deana (Mar 19, 2021)

Happy birthday @thetessagrace 



SpaceTokki77 said:


> how is everyone this afternoon?



I am fine but it's still morning here lol I am just filling in my day planner with what I need to get done this weekend


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 19, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> how is everyone this afternoon?



Doing fine, but there’s some screaming people outside here.  Not sure what’s going on.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 19, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> how is everyone this afternoon?


It's the evening for me. I finished eating dinner a while ago and took a shower so I can just relax now. Also, thank you @thetessagrace for the bells.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 19, 2021)

question- if you guys could have any collectible, but that would be your only one, what would it be? note that you can’t sell it or gift it. 
id pick the galaxy egg 


! it’s so pretty


----------



## King koopa (Mar 19, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> question- if you guys could have any collectible, but that would be your only one, what would it be? note that you can’t sell it or gift it.
> id pick the galaxy egg View attachment 362413! it’s so pretty


Mine would be the blue rose, which is my favorite hybrid


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 19, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Mine would be the blue rose, which is my favorite hybrid


i like that one too! my favorite blue collectible has to be the 

 though


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 19, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> question- if you guys could have any collectible, but that would be your only one, what would it be? note that you can’t sell it or gift it.
> id pick the galaxy egg View attachment 362413! it’s so pretty



is there a library showcasing all tbt collectibles? if I had to choose from the one's I do know I'd choose the orange because it's close to a pumpkin lol


----------



## King koopa (Mar 19, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> is there a library showcasing all tbt collectibles? if I had to choose from the one's I do know I'd choose the orange because it's close to a pumpkin lol


Really? How do I find it? (Sorry if it's a stupid question)


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 19, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> is there a library showcasing all tbt collectibles? if I had to choose from the one's I do know I'd choose the orange because it's close to a pumpkin lol


lol i use the collectible tier list to copy images, but it doesn’t have every single collectible. list of all collectibles has everything, but every collectible isn’t an individual image.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 19, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Really? How do I find it? (Sorry if it's a stupid question)


the library? I'm not sure, I was wondering the same thing. the orange is in the shop though


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 19, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> the library? I'm not sure, I was wondering the same thing. the orange is in the shop though


there are actually tons of epic and expensive collectibles, i just want them all but i’m too poor


----------



## King koopa (Mar 19, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> there are actually tons of epic and expensive collectibles, i just want them all but i’m too poor


That makes 2 of us lol. At some point I want to try to collect all the collectibles


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 19, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> That makes 2 of us lol. At some point I want to try to collect all the collectibles


that’s ambitious! only 2 or 3 members have done that I think. you’ll need like 200k tbt for that lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 19, 2021)

okay I definitely would want the Jack collectible lol


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 19, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> okay I definitely would want the Jack collectible lol


what about the eggs


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 19, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> question- if you guys could have any collectible, but that would be your only one, what would it be? note that you can’t sell it or gift it.
> id pick the galaxy egg View attachment 362413! it’s so pretty


None, because I'm not interested in getting collectibles. I'm a boring person lol.


----------



## King koopa (Mar 19, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> okay I definitely would want the Jack collectible lol


Same, I think that's an October item for Halloween? Like pave was there for festivale (I didn't buy it last year because I didn't know what collectibles were becknthen)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 19, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> what about the eggs


probably the ditto or disco eggs, aH it's hard to choose
maybe 

 to somewhat match the jack?idk lol


----------



## King koopa (Mar 19, 2021)

Just made a mock-up of what my collectibles might look like in the future:








 top row










 bottom row
Now this costs 2,290 tbt but I'll get there eventually


----------



## deana (Mar 19, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> question- if you guys could have any collectible, but that would be your only one, what would it be? note that you can’t sell it or gift it.
> id pick the galaxy egg View attachment 362413! it’s so pretty



I would pick Aurora sky because it goes with everything and it's just really pretty. 
*cries in poor*

The galaxy egg is definitely very representative of you!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 19, 2021)

deanapants said:


> *cries in poor*


i feel u


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 19, 2021)

deanapants said:


> I would pick Aurora sky because it goes with everything and it's just really pretty.
> *cries in poor*



Your current lineup looks great though!  It makes me happy every time I see it since spring is my favorite season, xD.

—-

I would probably go for the Pokeball collectible and just have that.  I could have obtained one again by now already, but decided against it.


----------



## deana (Mar 19, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Your current lineup looks great though!  It makes me happy every time I see it since spring is my favorite season, xD.



Thank you so much! That's so sweet 

Since we are talking collectibles I'm gonna go ahead and share this that I made lol 


Spoiler: My hopes and dreams









Either of the shamrock collectibles would fit very nicely into my current set up and balance out the colours of my fair patch


----------



## Seastar (Mar 19, 2021)

I usually just let my lineups be a mess for some reason.


----------



## King koopa (Mar 20, 2021)

good morning guys! (Well afternoon for Vrisnem)


----------



## Chris (Mar 20, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> good morning guys! (Well afternoon for Vrisnem)


Good afternoon! ☀


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 20, 2021)

Good afternoon!  (Now evening for Vrisnem, xD)


----------



## Chris (Mar 20, 2021)

Yep, the sun is setting.  

I'm waiting on dinner arriving. Starting to think I should have just cooked. I've been binge-reading (gotten through 1.5 books and several short stories today) and forgot to get up and eat, oops.


----------



## mooseco (Mar 20, 2021)

This looks like a very friendly thread! So~ good afternoon everyone! If you're reading this I hope your day was fruitful and if it hasn't finished yet I hope it's going wonderful.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 20, 2021)

We snagged one, a new dweller.  Episode 3,687 of the show features a new character in the form of mooseco.  I look forward to seeing mooseco’s powers and abilities.

Don’t mind me, just being silly.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 20, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> We snagged one, a new dweller.  Episode 3,687 of the show features a new character in the form of mooseco.  I look forward to seeing mooseco’s powers and abilities.
> 
> Don’t mind me, just being silly.


wait, y'all got powers?!


----------



## mooseco (Mar 20, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> We snagged one, a new dweller.  Episode 3,687 of the show features a new character in the form of mooseco.  I look forward to seeing mooseco’s powers and abilities.
> 
> Don’t mind me, just being silly.



My power set can be overwhelming to some, so I've never revealed my full power. If you were to meet me outside of these forums my form would actually be incomprehensible. I really only communicate with people on forums, in fear that would I speak to someone in the real world they may implode from my sonorous dulcet tones.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 20, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wait, y'all got powers?!


Wait, I have powers?!?!


----------



## King koopa (Mar 20, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wait, y'all got powers?!


 Cool I have powers

	Post automatically merged: Mar 20, 2021

The st. Patrick's Day raffle thread is locked, so the results are probably coming soon. I hope everyone wins what they wanted!
(As for me, a nice person already gave me a shamrock so I'm good)


----------



## deana (Mar 20, 2021)

Who's giving out the powers because I would like to know what mine is


----------



## King koopa (Mar 20, 2021)

I'm bored now so I'll just make another mock-up of what my collectibles might look like in the future
(Also the reason I have so many tasty cakes is because they are placeholders for better collectibles)










 top row










 bottom row
And the reason why there is so much birthstones is because I personally think they are really pretty 
And my grand total is... (lemme get my calculator) 2,273 bells
Long way to go


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 21, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> I'm bored now so I'll just make another mock-up of what my collectibles might look like in the future
> (Also the reason I have so many tasty cakes is because they are placeholders for better collectibles)
> View attachment 362715View attachment 362716View attachment 362717View attachment 362718View attachment 362719 top row
> View attachment 362720View attachment 362721View attachment 362722View attachment 362723View attachment 362724 bottom row
> ...



It might not cost as much! Assuming you’re not buying the birthstones from the shop or at shop price, anyways. Sometimes people will sell them in the marketplace for 150-200 bells instead which isn’t quite as bad!

The birthstones are lovely though so I’m wishing you luck!! 

I want to buy a tiny yellow house but I’m afraid I’ll miss the restock if one happens for it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 21, 2021)

if y'all could have one power/ability of any kind, what would it be


----------



## Chris (Mar 21, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> if y'all could have one power/ability of any kind, what would it be


Something that improved my ability to concentrate would be much appreciated right about now.

I've a report that my supervisor wants sent to her before I head to bed tonight. The first 1,500 words are fine, the next 500 need rewritten, then I need to add another two sections to it (probably equalling another 1000 words) and then draw a number of diagrams of soft squishy things (mostly eyeballs). I've excruciating muscle pain in both thighs and hate working on the weekend so this will be a long day.


----------



## Seastar (Mar 21, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> if y'all could have one power/ability of any kind, what would it be


I just want to leave reality.


----------



## King koopa (Mar 21, 2021)

Good morning (afternoon for Vrisnem again)


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 21, 2021)

Good morning once again! It'll be noon in under an hour from now. Anyone have something interesting to say?


----------



## Chris (Mar 21, 2021)

I'm still working on the same report I was this morning. I'm so bored.


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 21, 2021)

Good morning!


----------



## Seastar (Mar 21, 2021)

Good morning! My arms and legs are sore from yesterday.


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 21, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Good morning! My arms and legs are sore from yesterday.


What happened yesterday?


----------



## Seastar (Mar 21, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> What happened yesterday?


I was awake for over 24 hours and went shopping.


----------



## King koopa (Mar 21, 2021)

Seastar said:


> I was awake for over 24 hours and went shopping.


I've done that before. Took 1 week to fully recover


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 21, 2021)

Seastar said:


> I was awake for over 24 hours and went shopping.


oh i see

well hopefully you bought something nice


----------



## Wiimfiuser (Mar 21, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> Good morning!


I-Is that Nazuna on the PFP?


----------



## Chris (Mar 21, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Good morning! My arms and legs are sore from yesterday.


Can relate to being in pain. I got too much sun on Friday and passed out sat upright and cross-legged in a chair. My thighs still hurt today.

Feel better, Seastar!


----------



## Wiimfiuser (Mar 21, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Can relate to being in pain. I got too much sun on Friday and passed out sat upright and cross-legged in a chair. My thighs still hurt today.
> 
> Feel better, Seastar!


Ow.


----------



## King koopa (Mar 21, 2021)

Wiimfiuser said:


> I-Is that Nazuna on the PFP?






Is this it I loked up nazuna and this came up sorry thetessagrace going deep into what ur pfp is


----------



## Chris (Mar 21, 2021)

Wiimfiuser said:


> Ow.


Ow indeed. I'm far too old to get away with falling asleep in funny positions.


----------



## Wiimfiuser (Mar 21, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> View attachment 362931
> Is this it I loked up nazuna and this came up sorry thetessagrace going deep into what ur pfp is


Yes, that's Nazuna. Nazuna is from an anime called BNA.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 21, 2021



Vrisnem said:


> Ow indeed. I'm far too old to get away with falling asleep in funny positions.


I'm always in a funny position, my back is bent inwards


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 21, 2021)

Wiimfiuser said:


> I-Is that Nazuna on the PFP?


yes, i love her <3


----------



## Wiimfiuser (Mar 21, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> yes, i love her <3


Great anime.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 21, 2021)

N


Koopadude100 said:


> View attachment 362931
> Is this it I loked up nazuna and this came up sorry thetessagrace going deep into what ur pfp is


Nazuna's got some pretty hair


----------



## Kurb (Mar 21, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372959803832688640LETS GOOOOO


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 21, 2021)

Good afternoon, everyone.  Hope you’re all doing well today.


----------



## King koopa (Mar 21, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> It might not cost as much! Assuming you’re not buying the birthstones from the shop or at shop price, anyways. Sometimes people will sell them in the marketplace for 150-200 bells instead which isn’t quite as bad!
> 
> The birthstones are lovely though so I’m wishing you luck!!
> 
> I want to buy a tiny yellow house but I’m afraid I’ll miss the restock if one happens for it


I think the yellow house was restocked but it's sold out  next time it restock I'll try to buy it for you


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 21, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> I think the yellow house was restocked but it's sold out  next time it restock I'll try to buy it for you



I saw that!! I missed it  i think only one restocked tho
I’m trying to get one for Plume cause I know she’s after one but they’re hard to come by


----------



## Wiimfiuser (Mar 21, 2021)

Good evening!


----------



## Lightspring (Mar 21, 2021)

I know that some of the house collectibles have been restocked once like the mori and yellow house, will they possibly be restocked again or is that final? I really hope I can snag a mori


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 21, 2021)

Listening to music makes me happy.


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 21, 2021)

Wiimfiuser said:


> Great anime.


Totally, though the ending was unsatisfying.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 22, 2021)

Good day, fellow dwellers. What's the news for today?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 22, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Good day, fellow dwellers. What's the news for today?


It's a sunny day for me. I'm clearing stuff out of my closet because my dad is going to bring in a new one tomorrow. I also watched on Youtube and did a four-hour racing endurance. Almost fell asleep approaching the third hour. Had to take a break or else I'd fall asleep behind the wheel lol.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 22, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Good day, fellow dwellers. What's the news for today?


long story short, last night i spent a good 1.5 hours refreshing the shop page so I could get a house, and the SECOND i walk away to get some ice cream, the shop restocks


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 22, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> long story short, last night i spent a good 1.5 hours refreshing the shop page so I could get a house, and the SECOND i walk away to get some ice cream, the shop restocks


thats so frustrating! i had the same experience but with some callbacks and a musical.


----------



## Chris (Mar 22, 2021)

My last meeting of the day was supposed to be an hour but ended up being _over three hours_. A half hour of that involved the person in charge taking a lunch break but not allowing us one, and then muting us for 20 minutes to take another call. This was five hours ago and I'm still annoyed. It completely disrupted my plans for the day and now I'm behind on other work.

Think I'm going to pour a glass of wine, call a friend to have a good rant, and then get an early night. After being up 18hrs straight I do not have the coherence or energy to work more tonight even though I should.

Hope you all had a better day!


----------



## King koopa (Mar 22, 2021)

Wait- THE SHOP RESTOCKED AND I MISSED IT BECAUSE I WAS TAKING MY LITTLE BROTHER OUT FOR A WALK?
(Exuse my capital letters i didn't get enough sleep last night)


----------



## Seastar (Mar 22, 2021)

Oh, so you're saying the shop restocked while I was asleep?

Edit: It looks like I missed the chocolate cake again by a minute omg


----------



## King koopa (Mar 22, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Oh, so you're saying the shop restocked while I was asleep?


Yeah it restocked like 5 times yesterday and today but it sells out 0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000.1 seconds after Jeremy restock it


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 22, 2021)

Okay, I caved in and finally bought myself a collectible. It's a blue pansy since blue my favourite colour. I might as well spend these bells.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 22, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> Okay, I caved in and finally bought myself a collectible. It's a blue pansy since blue my favourite colour. I might as well spend these bells.



No, you have broken the pact.  You are NOT allowed to buy collectibles.

I’m just joking around.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 22, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> No, you have broken the pact.  You are NOT allowed to buy collectibles.
> 
> I’m just joking around.


Haha, it took me at least two and a half years for me to finally get a collectible. I'm actually glad I got a blue pansy because they've sold out a while ago...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 22, 2021)

resisting the urg to buy a bunch of yellow pansies before I can get my birthstone


----------



## Kurb (Mar 22, 2021)

i was playing btd6 co-op and uhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 23, 2021)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 363311
> i was playing btd6 co-op and uhhhhhhhhhhhh


there's a lot to unpack in this screenshot


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 23, 2021)

Almost 24 hours of inactivity of this thread. I’m bumping this back to the front.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 23, 2021)

I know right?  I just realized no one even posted here since yesterday.  Everyone just disappeared.


----------



## King koopa (Mar 23, 2021)

I got snapped by Thanos but I revived myself 
(Jk it's a joke nobody gets)


----------



## Seastar (Mar 23, 2021)

Sorry, I just don't know what to talk about.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 23, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Sorry, I just don't know what to talk about.


Same, that's partly why I've been so inactive on this site lately. 

Looks like there's a bit more happening now though. I hope so because I really do like it here.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 23, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> I got snapped by Thanos but I revived myself
> (Jk it's a joke nobody gets)


So did you Thanos snap him in return?


----------



## King koopa (Mar 23, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> So did you Thanos snap him in return?


Yep, and I sold his gauntlet to ca gold trader and gave the money to charities


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 23, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Yep, and I sold his gauntlet to ca gold trader and gave the money to charities


Perfectly balanced. As all things should be.


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 24, 2021)

Hi everyone, havent been active in the last couple days.

also the shop restocked?!? dang i missed out-

	Post automatically merged: Mar 24, 2021

Okay there were still some cherries and lots of pansies and roses so i caved in and bought a temporary lineup


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 24, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> Hi everyone, havent been active in the last couple days.
> 
> also the shop restocked?!? dang i missed out-
> 
> ...


there will be a restock today at 5 pm if you want, otherwise i’ll be on the lookout to get you something if you want :3


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 25, 2021)

This thread ended up being on the second page of the basement again.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 25, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> This thread ended up being on the second page of the basement again.


what? how is that even possible-


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 25, 2021)

we need to talk guys


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 25, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> we need to talk guys


what do we need to talk about


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 25, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> what do we need to talk about


hmm idk

how is everyone doing?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 25, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> hmm idk
> 
> how is everyone doing?


lol im good, hbu?


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 25, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> lol im good, hbu?


doing good. im getting out of school in 7 minutes and then i have a week of spring break finally C:


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 25, 2021)

hello folks, how are you on this fine day?


----------



## Seastar (Mar 25, 2021)

I'm fine. Just having another average day. Is this even worth talking about?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 25, 2021)

Seastar said:


> I'm fine. Just having another average day. Is this even worth talking about?


I'm fine as well, even though you didn't ask me lol. Anyway, do you remember this gif?


----------



## Seastar (Mar 25, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> I'm fine as well, even though you didn't ask me lol. Anyway, do you remember this gif?
> View attachment 364057


I don't remember it, but I love it lol


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 25, 2021)

I'm doing surprisingly good right now.


----------



## Wiimfiuser (Mar 25, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> Totally, though the ending was unsatisfying.


SO. TRUE.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 26, 2021)

Good morning everyone! To start off this morning with a tiny chuckle, here is a car that totally didn't try to launch itself off the ground on purpose to fly. And no, it's not photoshopped. After all, Red Bull gives you wings.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 26, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> Good morning everyone! To start off this morning with a tiny chuckle, here is a car that totally didn't try to launch itself off the ground on purpose to fly. And no, it's not photoshopped. After all, Red Bull gives you wings.
> View attachment 364099


I- 
I don’t even know how to respond to that.


----------



## Kurb (Mar 26, 2021)

Guys help it’s raining i can head the thunder through my airpods pro


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 26, 2021)

Kurb said:


> Guys help it’s raining i can head the thunder through my airpods pro


oh no, not this again

	Post automatically merged: Mar 26, 2021

wait are you just trying to flex


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 26, 2021)

good afternoon. im just chilling in my living room, brooding over how frustrated i am with season 2 of the promised neverland.


Spoiler: im still mad about tpn



imagine building up a plot in season 1 with some unanswered questions and then having an unpromising season 2 where everything is just a jumble of hunting and eating montages and then actually having redemption worthy episodes and then the last two episodes being pieces of trash after building up and starting a plot with 5 minutes left in the series only to end it all with a powerpoint slideshow instead of actually doing season 3 for the other 20 manga chapters

there is no redemption.


----------



## Kurb (Mar 26, 2021)

i figured out how to build pack in ascension


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 27, 2021)

very nice green
kurb are you aware that your signature is broken


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 27, 2021)

can we play basement hunger games pls


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 28, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> can we play basement hunger games pls


ooh yes, that'd be fun to do again


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 28, 2021)

Is that done in this thread?  If so, I’d be down for it.  Don’t think I was in it last time.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 28, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Is that done in this thread?  If so, I’d be down for it.  Don’t think I was in it last time.


I think a separate thread was created to prevent any clogging


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 28, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I think a separate thread was created to prevent any clogging



Ooo, would love to join then.


----------



## Clock (Mar 28, 2021)

Its pretty inactive right now, but I don't now if I'll be that active even if I just came back here for a bit

	Post automatically merged: Mar 28, 2021

anyways i'll post this meme made by me in chances of google picking it up and being spread everywhere /j


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 28, 2021)

The Before the Mods See thread changed for the event again


----------



## Kurb (Mar 29, 2021)

what
how


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 29, 2021)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 364756
> what
> how


kurb why is there so many mario


----------



## Chris (Mar 29, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> The Before the Mods See thread changed for the event again


Cheep cheep! 



Kurb said:


> View attachment 364756
> what
> how


This was actually the first Super Mario Bros game I played!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 29, 2021)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 364756
> what
> how



Kitty like to play games.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 29, 2021)

one year on the forums, where has the time gone


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 29, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> one year on the forums, where has the time gone



When I was wishing you a happy birthday, I realized that you joined on the day of your birthday.  Don’t know how I didn’t realize that before.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 29, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> When I was wishing you a happy birthday, I realized that you joined on the day of your birthday.  Don’t know how I didn’t realize that before.


yeah, I had been waiting like a week beforehand to sign up


----------



## King koopa (Mar 29, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> yeah, I had been waiting like a week beforehand to sign up


Happy birthday


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 29, 2021)

congrats to @FrogslimeOfficial to getting to one year!


----------



## King koopa (Mar 29, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> congrats to @FrogslimeOfficial to getting to one year!


Too bad I have to wait until August for my anniversary


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 29, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Too bad I have to wait until August for my anniversary


I'll be the month after you, its okay.


----------



## Seastar (Mar 29, 2021)

I didn't even notice my join date anniversary. It was January?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 29, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Happy birthday





thetessagrace said:


> congrats to @FrogslimeOfficial to getting to one year!


thank you folks :]


----------



## arikins (Mar 30, 2021)

hello,, i dunno if the same people still talk here but im kinda/semi back from a break ! not sure if anyone remembers me lol. i hope u are all doing well <33


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 30, 2021)

Hi @arikins ! I know that ive missed you and i hope you’re doing well as well <3


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 1, 2021)

We should send more dark dust to Jeremy. I'm sure he'll need it.


----------



## Chris (Apr 2, 2021)

The Bell Tree tastes all sparkly today.


----------



## tessa grace (Apr 2, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> The Bell Tree tastes all sparkly today.


Tastes more like sakura blossoms to me


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 2, 2021)

I wouldn't recommend eating an internet forum. Though I'm not a nutritionist so maybe it's healthy.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 2, 2021)

might taste of bugs and cookies


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 2, 2021)

The forums have lots of egg collectibles so I'm sure there are lots of nutrients involved.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 2, 2021)

Okay, but just imagine eating the entire salad from the community salad thread.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 3, 2021)

I bet cyanide has been put in there more than once


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 3, 2021)

Probably.  I don’t think it would be possible to eat the entire salad by yourself.  Also, pretty sure I jumped in there myself awhile ago... so... yeah...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 3, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Probably.  I don’t think it would be possible to eat the entire salad by yourself.  Also, pretty sure I jumped in there myself awhile ago... so... yeah...


did you survive?!


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 3, 2021)

I think how the salad works is each time an ingredient gets added you're supposed to mix it in with the rest of them. So you can grab a small bowl from anywhere and it will have every single ingredient. Yeah, that's probably not a good thing if you care about taste... or being alive in general.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 3, 2021)

MapleSilver said:


> I think how the salad works is each time an ingredient gets added you're supposed to mix it in with the rest of them. So you can grab a small bowl from anywhere and it will have every single ingredient. Yeah, that's probably not a good thing if you care about taste... or being alive in general.



Exactly.  Having a bowl of the salad results in instadeath.  Love how we’re breaking down the science behind community salads.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 3, 2021)

I wonder what some of the weirdest things added were


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 3, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I wonder what some of the weirdest things added were



This week in... The World’s Top 10 Weirdest Things Added To A Community Salad.


----------



## Chris (Apr 3, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> Tastes more like sakura blossoms to me


That must taste bitter.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 3, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I wonder what some of the weirdest things added were


One of the top 10 questions the world never knew needed to be answered.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 3, 2021)

Right off the bat there is "diced Rainbow Dash organs" so this salad hasn't been looking good since 2013.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 3, 2021)

Okay, new topic.  What if there was a hidden egg during the Easter egg hunt on TBT that takes away all of your egg currency if you accidentally click on it?


----------



## Seastar (Apr 3, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Okay, new topic.  What if there was a hidden egg during the Easter egg hunt on TBT that takes away all of your egg currency if you accidentally click on it?


Oh, please no. I'm one egg away from getting the squid egg. I don't need to go even more insane than I already have.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 3, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Okay, new topic.  What if there was a hidden egg during the Easter egg hunt on TBT that takes away all of your egg currency if you accidentally click on it?


that'd be cruel


----------



## Kurb (Apr 4, 2021)

Origami said:


> View attachment 365471


hello mister vaporeon man


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 4, 2021)

I did the bunny day event today. I was confused when Zipper told me that I crafted all the items when I didn't. The last time I crafted them was around this time LAST YEAR. Oh well, I'm not complaining lol. At least we only had to deal with the crazy egg population for roughly a week. If I recall correctly from last year, eggs kept popping up for a few weeks at crazy rates that people made memes of it.

Edit: Purple Zipper with flowers on his head at the TBT banner concerns me.


----------



## Seastar (Apr 4, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> I did the bunny day event today. I was confused when Zipper told me that I crafted all the items when I didn't. The last time I crafted them was around this time LAST YEAR. Oh well, I'm not complaining lol. At least we only had to deal with the crazy egg population for roughly a week. If I recall correctly from last year, eggs kept popping up for a few weeks at crazy rates that people made memes of it.
> 
> Edit: Purple Zipper with flowers on his head at the TBT banner concerns me.


The game keeps track of whether or not you crafted a recipe, so I assume that's why Zipper counted last year.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 4, 2021)

I've risen from the dead, basement. 
what's new?


----------



## Seastar (Apr 4, 2021)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I've risen from the dead, basement.
> what's new?


Easter, terrifying Zipper banners, and uh, what else? Oh yeah...






 Squid egg


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 4, 2021)

timmy just gave me labelle shorts for giving him materials for the shop, i think he stole from labelle. ...labelle


Seastar said:


> Easter, terrifying Zipper banners, and uh, what else? Oh yeah...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice squid egg, i want one-
oh well it's probably too late for me to get one
shoot i forgot i have an extension on where tommy nook adds small text to your paragraph


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 4, 2021)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I've risen from the dead, basement.
> what's new?


I just saw a seafoam green Zipper a few moments ago. Help.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 4, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> I just saw a seafoam green Zipper a few moments ago. Help.


at least you didn't see terrifying haunted tree zipper, pretty sure i'm going to have more bunny day nightmares tonight.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 4, 2021)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> at least you didn't see terrifying haunted tree zipper, pretty sure i'm going to have more bunny day nightmares tonight.


Yeah, about that... I just did.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 4, 2021)

forgot there was an egg hunt, whoops


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 4, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> forgot there was an egg hunt, whoops


honestly i don't even pay attention to events so the fact that there was an egg hunt on tbt didn't come to me

one of my old webkinz fell down from the tower of my stuffed animals on my bed while i was playing animal crossing, and let's just say it looks like a little bit of trauma has gone through their life.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 4, 2021)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> honestly i don't even pay attention to events so the fact that there was an egg hunt on tbt didn't come to me
> 
> one of my old webkinz fell down from the tower of my stuffed animals on my bed while i was playing animal crossing, and let's just say it looks like a little bit of trauma has gone through their life.


is webkinz the game where the rumor of that killer doctor circulated
because if so, I can see why it is traumatized


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 4, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> is webkinz the game where the rumor of that killer doctor circulated
> because if so, I can see why it is traumatized


yes, that killer duck doctor guy. i remember him.
i think he's the reason why all my webkinz were gone when i tried logging into my old account

i also have childhood trauma from this webkinz because a mouse bit into its foot and now there's a big hole in it


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Apr 4, 2021)

Was that funky guy ever real?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 5, 2021)

Dr. Quack?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Apr 5, 2021)

taking a break from TBT again sorry and i will miss you all.


----------



## Seastar (Apr 5, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> taking a break from TBT again sorry and i will miss you all.


That's sad... I hope to see you again.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Apr 5, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> taking a break from TBT again sorry and i will miss you all.


Nuuuu qwq


----------



## Plainbluetees (Apr 5, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> taking a break from TBT again sorry and i will miss you all.


Hey, hope to see you around soon. I’m probably going to take a break soon as well. It’s good to get off the forums for a while.
I hope I see you around.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Apr 5, 2021)

Plainbluetees said:


> Hey, hope to see you around soon. I’m probably going to take a break soon as well. It’s good to get off the forums for a while.
> I hope I see you around.





Cosmic-chan said:


> Nuuuu qwq





Seastar said:


> That's sad... I hope to see you again.


i’m really sorry guys :C
ill miss you all, stay safe and don’t forget me


----------



## deana (Apr 5, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> taking a break from TBT again sorry and i will miss you all.


I'll be sad to be not seeing you around   But thanks for at least saying bye and letting us know you are taking a break


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 5, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> i’m really sorry guys :C
> ill miss you all, stay safe and don’t forget me


No need to apologize for taking a break, sometimes it's necessary. 
We'll never forget you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 5, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> taking a break from TBT again sorry and i will miss you all.


we'll miss you, stay safe :[


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Apr 5, 2021)

love u all, see u soon


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 5, 2021)

Kurb said:


> hello mister vaporeon man


----------



## tessa grace (Apr 5, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> taking a break from TBT again sorry and i will miss you all.


We’ll miss you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 5, 2021)

help


----------



## tessa grace (Apr 5, 2021)

mods what is this


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 5, 2021)

new fear acquired!!


----------



## Seastar (Apr 5, 2021)

Oh, that's been there since yesterday and there are other variations if you keep refreshing.


----------



## deana (Apr 5, 2021)

This one is even better in my opinion


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 5, 2021)

deanapants said:


> View attachment 366513
> This one is even better in my opinion


Eugh. And I thought the other one was already terrifying enough.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2021

Never mind, I found this one to be much worse on top of being too bright.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 5, 2021)

that's enough zipper t. bunny for one year


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 5, 2021)

Honestly, the different colors of Zipper are kind of cute. The one with branches for arms is horrifying though.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 5, 2021)

Oh, you guys gave seen nothing!
Look here this always pops up when I look up the belltreeforums.com


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 5, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Oh, you guys gave seen nothing!
> Look here this always pops up when I look up the belltreeforums.comView attachment 366550


mods why


----------



## King koopa (Apr 5, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> mods why


Idk it's to give us nightmares or it's because zipper is always watching us


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 5, 2021)

wait has the font button always been there


----------



## katielizzabeth (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 5, 2021)

Yeah it's always been there. For some reason it only gives a few options but you can pick a lot more using BBCode. I'm not sure how many there are but most Microsoft fonts seem to work. 

You can even write in Comic Sans if you wanted to for some reason.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 6, 2021)

MapleSilver said:


> Yeah it's always been there. For some reason it only gives a few options but you can pick a lot more using BBCode. I'm not sure how many there are but most Microsoft fonts seem to work.
> 
> You can even write in Comic Sans if you wanted to for some reason.


That's really cool! I'm using this font from an Ace Combat game! 

And this font is from a part of the Gran Turismo title! I'm considering using these two fonts on a regular basis, but people might have a hard time reading them lol.


----------



## Chris (Apr 6, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> That's really cool! I'm using this font from an Ace Combat game!
> 
> And this font is from a part of the Gran Turismo title! I'm considering using these two fonts on a regular basis, but people might have a hard time reading them lol.


I believe you're the only one that can see these unless other people have those fonts installed. Those of us who don't just see a generic font.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 6, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> I believe you're the only one that can see these unless other people have those fonts installed. Those of us who don't just see a generic font.


Oh, well that's a big oof then.
If ya really want to know what font I was using, it was ACES04 and HelveticaNeue MediumExt.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 6, 2021)

*This font is my favorite
Good morning y'all, what's new*


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 6, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *This font is my favorite
> Good morning y'all, what's new*


It's the afternoon here. My PS3 has been running for nearly 24 hours because there's a race where you literally do it for a day. Don't worry, an AI is driving so I got some sleep overnight.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 6, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> It's the afternoon here. My PS3 has been running for nearly 24 hours because there's a race where you literally do it for a day. Don't worry, an AI is driving so I got some sleep overnight.



Racing video game, except it’s just TV now.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 6, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> It's the afternoon here. My PS3 has been running for nearly 24 hours because there's a race where you literally do it for a day. Don't worry, an AI is driving so I got some sleep overnight.


I didn't know they made a Desert Bus remake for the PS3.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 6, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Racing video game, except it’s just TV now.


Actually, the game has separate modes. One where you let an AI drive and the other where you do it by yourself. So it means that I have to do this race event again, except I'm the one doing it all the way through. Thank goodness you can stop it almost anytime and start from where you left off the next time you boot up the game. Otherwise, I would have to leave my PS3 on for days, potentially overheating and powering down in which I'd lose hours of progress.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 6, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> Actually, the game has separate modes. One where you let an AI drive and the other where you do it by yourself. So it means that I have to do this race event again, except I'm the one doing it all the way through. Thank goodness you can stop it almost anytime and start from where you left off the next time you boot up the game. Otherwise, I would have to leave my PS3 on for days, potentially overheating and powering down in which I'd lose hours of progress.



Ah, I see.  Losing progress definitely isn’t fun.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 6, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Ah, I see.  Losing saved progress definitely isn’t fun.


That _almost_ happened to me a few days ago while I was doing a different race (which lasted 9 hours). The power cut out for a brief moment where everything on the first floor of my house lost power. Miraculously, my PS3 stayed on and I didn't lose the progress I built up to that point. I stopped playing a few minutes after in case it happened again lol.

Speaking of that 9-hour race, it was a very short track meaning I got to do sooo many laps. I got up to lap 952. Yeah, quite mental if you ask me.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 6, 2021)

apparently I was saving this for when kurb came back but I don't know what it is

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2021




oh


----------



## arikins (Apr 6, 2021)

pls i wus refreshing bcs im expecting messages n this actually scared me how rare is this



	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2021

HELP


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 6, 2021)

arikins said:


> pls i wus refreshing bcs im expecting messages n this actually scared me how rare is thisView attachment 366891
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2021
> 
> HELPView attachment 366892


I saw those two moments ago. Bunny day finished a couple of days ago. Why is Zipper still haunting us?


----------



## arikins (Apr 6, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> I saw those two moments ago. Bunny day finished a couple of days ago. Why is Zipper still haunting us?


he is terrifying,, gna cleanse the forums w sage -_-


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 7, 2021)

arikins said:


> he is terrifying,, gna cleanse the forums w sage -_-


I think it worked because I don't see him anymore even after going through numerous parts on this forum. This calls for a celebration!


----------



## tessa grace (Apr 7, 2021)

Good morning
I'm in Utah Studies and my teacher just had another political rant that was bias and then he told us that we should all wear fancy clothes to school because we obviously can afford it


----------



## Seastar (Apr 7, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> Good morning
> I'm in Utah Studies and my teacher just had another political rant that was bias and then he told us that we should all wear fancy clothes to school because we obviously can afford it


This teacher is starting to sound delusional. I hope he doesn't seriously think everyone is rich.


----------



## Kurb (Apr 7, 2021)

this isn’t directed at anyone here but PLEASE GOD pick up your gramophone after you’re done using it in origins, i’m not going all the way to Gen 1 just because little Timmy forgot to pick up the gramophone at the fire tunnel


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 7, 2021)

Kurb said:


> this isn’t directed at anyone here but PLEASE GOD pick up your gramophone after you’re done using it in origins, i’m not going all the way to Gen 1 just because little Timmy forgot to pick up the gramophone at the fire tunnel


noted
also








						How to Build the Zombie Shield in Origins - "Call of Duty: Black Ops 2, Zombies"
					

Follow these step-by-step instructions on how to build the Zombie Shield in Origins. This guide includes all of the possible parts locations, with pictures to help illustrate their locations.




					levelskip.com


----------



## tessa grace (Apr 7, 2021)

Seastar said:


> This teacher is starting to sound delusional. I hope he doesn't seriously think everyone is rich.


He is so delusional. 
I used to like him as a teacher cause he was chill, but then he started sharing dumb opinions, which its okay to get a little political if you're a social studies teacher, but he was being one sided and bias. I have literally lost all respect for this teacher


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 8, 2021)

So, if you guys can't see what font I'm using, I'm gonna screenshot it instead!


----------



## tessa grace (Apr 8, 2021)

Good afternoon
last day of school before the week's over, thank the heavens above


----------



## Kurb (Apr 8, 2021)

o


Origami said:


> View attachment 366494


oh yeah by the way what is your discord username if you haven’t died again


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 8, 2021)

Kurb said:


> o
> 
> oh yeah by the way what is your discord username if you haven’t died again


oh my god he's a yakuza kinnie


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 8, 2021)

Kurb said:


> o
> 
> oh yeah by the way what is your discord username if you haven’t died again


its still Origami#0064


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh my god he's a yakuza kinnie


i've played these since 2017


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 8, 2021)

Origami said:


> its still Origami#0064
> 
> i've played these since 2017


you've been kinning since 2017, I can't believe it


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 8, 2021)

kurb if you're thinking about adding me you know im just going to send you more videos you hate


----------



## Kurb (Apr 8, 2021)

Origami said:


> kurb if you're thinking about adding me you know im just going to send you more videos you hate


Bet you have to add me though


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 9, 2021)

guys, how long does it take to travel 782.1 miles if going, consistently, 11 mph


----------



## Kurb (Apr 9, 2021)

Guys, frog is modding her 2ds.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 9, 2021)

guys a furry is teachming me to hack my ds and I'm scared


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 9, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> guys a furry is teachming me to hack my ds and I'm scared


it's okay frog, you're a gamer. you can defeat him I think


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 9, 2021)

Enxssi said:


> it's okay frog, you're a gamer. you can defeat him I think


you're right I will shoot him in splatoon



Kurb said:


> Guys, frog is modding her 2ds.


go to spatoon


----------



## Kurb (Apr 9, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you're right I will shoot him in splatoon
> 
> 
> go to spatoon


My swisstch is dead but ok


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 9, 2021)

Kurb said:


> My swisstch is dead but ok


then I'll come to you irl


----------



## Kurb (Apr 9, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> then I'll come to you irl


Pull up then


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 9, 2021)

Kurb said:


> Pull up then


awright mate, you better wathc out or we're gonna have a bit of a scuffle


----------



## Kurb (Apr 9, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> awright mate, you better wathc out or we're gonna have a bit of a scuffle


i’m gonnow bring out the Comically Large Glock :trademark:


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 9, 2021)

Kurb said:


> i’m gonnow bring out the Comically Large Glock :trademark:


I am going to bring my clashblaster


----------



## Kurb (Apr 9, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I am going to bring my clashblaster


Everybody gangsta till i shoot frog with the 9,000MM


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 9, 2021)

Kurb said:


> Everybody gangsta till i shoot frog with the 9,000MM





Kurb said:


> *shoots Frogslime*
> there goes one shell
> my special ammo is not being used until seastar walks in


wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## Kurb (Apr 9, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wouldn't be the first time.


reminder that 9,000mm is 30 feet


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 9, 2021)

Kurb said:


> reminder that 9,000mm is 30 feet



reminder that I've shot you in splatoon before


----------



## Kurb (Apr 9, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> reminder that I've shot you in splatoon before


HEYW AHAHGWHAHAJ AHEJA AYIA IS IU IWN AND THE


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 9, 2021)

Kurb said:


> HEYW AHAHGWHAHAJ AHEJA AYIA IS IU IWN AND THE


Enx you were right, I can defeat him.


----------



## Kurb (Apr 9, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Enx you were right, I can defeat him.


NO


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 9, 2021)

Kurb said:


> NO


am I getting under your skin


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 9, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Enx you were right, I can defeat him.


obviously.


----------



## Kurb (Apr 9, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> am I getting under your skin


no you’re not a needle


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 9, 2021)

Kurb said:


> no you’re not a needle


I am a tapeworm.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 9, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> guys, how long does it take to travel 782.1 miles if going, consistently, 11 mph


I think it would be roughly 71 hours if my maths are correct.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 9, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> I think it would be roughly 71 hours if my maths are correct.


thank you


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 9, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> thank you


No problem. Is there a reason why you asked that question? The numbers seem specific to me.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Apr 9, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> No problem. Is there a reason why you asked that question? The numbers seem specific to me.


I think frog was going to either rob or beat someone and travel there via bike


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 9, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> No problem. Is there a reason why you asked that question? The numbers seem specific to me.


enxssi was going to ride a unicycle from northern california to seattle


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Apr 9, 2021)

Unless i’m mistaking it for the other time they were doing to


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 9, 2021)

No, the answer is actually the secret to the universe.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 9, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> No, the answer is actually the secret to the universe.


midoriya cracked the code

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2021



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Unless i’m mistaking it for the other time they were doing to


Wait, this has happened multiple times?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2021

Wait it has


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 9, 2021)

Lol, I don't know which of these two songs are the weirdest. Take your pick

PPAP - Pikotaro




Oh dear, I remember back in high school, one of my classmates would recite the lyrics to this song. At the time, I didn't hear the song yet so when I looked it up, the music felt so weird. And of all objects, why an apple, a pineapple, and a pen? 

DA DA DA - TRIO




Thanks, Volkswagen for using this in your car commercial a few years ago.

I wouldn't blame you if you decided to put me on your ignore list after this. My memory played a part in looking back at these songs.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Apr 10, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> Lol, I don't know which of these two songs are the weirdest. Take your pick
> 
> PPAP - Pikotaro
> 
> ...


Somehow you managed to unlock memories i didn’t even know i had


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 10, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> Lol, I don't know which of these two songs are the weirdest. Take your pick
> 
> PPAP - Pikotaro
> 
> ...


these are gonna be stuck in my head now


----------



## Clock (Apr 10, 2021)

The pinapple song got stuck in my head at some point


----------



## Kurb (Apr 10, 2021)

do you guys use watches? just curious.


----------



## Clock (Apr 10, 2021)

My sister has a watch


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 10, 2021)

Kurb said:


> do you guys use watches? just curious.


no but I should


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 10, 2021)

I remember as a kid I thought watches were some really cool thing that meant you were an adult. Now I don't even own one.

I've seen people online who say they get annoyed when people use their phones to check the time and I really don't understand that. Why would I bother wearing a watch when I can just spend a few extra seconds to turn on a phone?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 10, 2021)

Kurb said:


> do you guys use watches? just curious.


It's been a long while since I used a watch. I've barely worn them now because they ran out of batteries. I wouldn't mind using them once I get the batteries replaced. And you've probably seen this coming, but I have a watch that has an onion as its background. I'm not joking.


----------



## Clock (Apr 10, 2021)

That's an interesting watch, my sister just has a plain one


----------



## deana (Apr 10, 2021)

Here's my hot take on watches: I hate watches with a chain bands because my arm hairs always get caught in it


----------



## Kurb (Apr 10, 2021)

i have this one that i wear every now and again, it’s fashionable and functional


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 10, 2021)

I got this Mickey Mouse one from my aunt-who-technically-isn't-an-aunt, and all the other ones I have are just from McDonald's meals that are years old


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 10, 2021)

I have a Dallas Mavericks watch, but I don’t know where it is right now.  I don’t really wear watches though.  Like Silver mentioned, I usually just check my phone for the time.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Apr 11, 2021)

how is it going my fellow teens


arent we totally awesome sauce


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 11, 2021)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> how is it going my fellow teens
> 
> 
> arent we totally awesome sauce


everything is totally very swag


----------



## Kurb (Apr 11, 2021)

did i ever tell y’all i got hitman 3


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 11, 2021)

Kurb said:


> did i ever tell y’all i got hitman 3


I have maxis drone


----------



## Kurb (Apr 11, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I have maxis drone


where did you build it you dipstick


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 11, 2021)

Kurb said:


> where did you build it you dipstick


uhhhhhhh uh
uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 11, 2021)

Ya know, I miss some of the members from the first few pages of this thread. We still haven’t heard from Your Local Wild Child or whatever their name is. I hope those who left are doing all right.


----------



## Seastar (Apr 12, 2021)

I'm still here, just not saying much.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 12, 2021)

They all got promotions to leave TBT.  Now they are members of Super TBT.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 12, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> They all got promotions to leave TBT.  Now they are members of Super TBT.


I don't know why, but slapping a trademark symbol in your post made me chuckle a bit.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 12, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> They all got promotions to leave TBT.  Now they are members of Super TBT.


how does one ascend to Super TBT


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 12, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> how does one ascend to Super TBT



You must leave the site.  Congrats, you are now promoted to Super TBT.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 12, 2021)

wait so super tbt
is
tbt heaven


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 12, 2021)

So does that mean there's a different version of TBT forums?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 12, 2021)

oh this is gonna delve into the multiverse theory, isn't it


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 12, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> oh this is gonna delve into the multiverse theory, isn't it


I don't know. Midoriya slapped a trademark symbol beside Super TBT so he might be making a forum to rival this one.


----------



## tessa grace (Apr 13, 2021)

Hey guys, sorry for not being as active as I used to be. I've been really busy with school and I'm heading to arizona soon for a week so I'm just really busy. Just wanted to say I'm doing good and I hope that everyone else is having a lovely day!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 13, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> Hey guys, sorry for not being as active as I used to be. I've been really busy with school and I'm heading to arizona soon for a week so I'm just really busy. Just wanted to say I'm doing good and I hope that everyone else is having a lovely day!



No worries.  Have fun on your trip to Arizona!  I’ve been to Arizona before.


----------



## Antonio (Apr 13, 2021)

hello


----------



## Holla (Apr 13, 2021)

We will punish you!


----------



## Antonio (Apr 13, 2021)

Holla said:


> View attachment 368597
> We will punish you!


are those the Powerpuff girls


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 13, 2021)

Antonio said:


> hello


Heya!



Holla said:


> View attachment 368597
> We will punish you!


That is terrifying


----------



## Holla (Apr 13, 2021)

Antonio said:


> are those the Powerpuff girls



Sailor Moon actually. Normally the line is “In the name of the Moon...” but since we all had weird faces at the time my friend said abyss instead.


----------



## Seastar (Apr 13, 2021)

Wait, now I'm seeing Splatoon 3 in here too-


----------



## Antonio (Apr 13, 2021)

Holla said:


> Sailor Moon actually. Normally the line is “In the name of the Moon...” but since we all had weird faces at the time my friend said abyss instead.


oh I know I was just making a joke


----------



## Holla (Apr 13, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Wait, now I'm seeing Splatoon 3 in here too-



You cannot escape!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Apr 13, 2021)

Holla said:


> You cannot escape!


oh dear...


----------



## Antonio (Apr 13, 2021)

@N e s s why


----------



## Antonio (Apr 14, 2021)

good morning


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Apr 14, 2021)

Antonio said:


> good morning


mornin’


----------



## Antonio (Apr 14, 2021)

it's quiet


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 14, 2021)

Yep, it is.


----------



## warrior_kitty (Apr 14, 2021)

Holla said:


> View attachment 368597
> We will punish you!


this is so cute and funny do you have the dessing code


----------



## Seastar (Apr 14, 2021)

Yeah, it's too quiet here.


----------



## Antonio (Apr 14, 2021)

Everyone tell me what your favorite song is:


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 15, 2021)

Antonio said:


> Everyone tell me what your favorite song is:


The Moss by Cosmo Sheldrake is my all-time favorite


----------



## Chris (Apr 15, 2021)

Antonio said:


> Everyone tell me what your favorite song is:


Lately I've been really into _Fool's Gold_ by Aaron Carter, _Love Me Black_ by Todrick Hall, and _I Gotchoo_ by Bowling for Soup.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 15, 2021)

Antonio said:


> Everyone tell me what your favorite song is:


I have so many favourites that my playlist literally has hundreds of songs. Here's an obscure one:

A Million Miles Away - Ulrich Schnauss


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 15, 2021)

Antonio said:


> Everyone tell me what your favorite song is:








Sorry, but you should have seen this coming when you asked the question.


----------



## Seastar (Apr 15, 2021)

I'm just going to say Calamari Inkantation.
Now I will leave.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 15, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Sorry, but you should have seen this coming when you asked the question.


Lol, I knew you'd post some My Hero Academia music. Now if you excuse me, I'll just run now.


----------



## Kurb (Apr 15, 2021)

mom come pick me up i’m scared


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 15, 2021)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 369316mom come pick me up i’m scared


press a


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Apr 16, 2021)

hi guys
random question: what’s ur favorite flower collectible
mine is the blue rose


----------



## tessa grace (Apr 16, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> hi guys
> random question: what’s ur favorite flower collectible
> mine is the blue rose


Im not sure, i like the blue pansies though
btw i just wanted to say your lineup is so pretty and i love it!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2021



Antonio said:


> Everyone tell me what your favorite song is:


also currently my favorite song is either ‘how deep is your love’ by the beegees or ‘savior complex’ by phoebe bridgers. i recommend you guys listen to both songs!


----------



## Antonio (Apr 16, 2021)

why does this keep happening


----------



## Clock (Apr 17, 2021)

Curious whats going to happen next in this thread


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 17, 2021)

Clockwise said:


> Curious whats going to happen next in this thread


hmmm, what wacky shenanigans shall ensue soon?


----------



## Seastar (Apr 17, 2021)

I predict nothing.
Please bring back the deer child.


----------



## Antonio (Apr 17, 2021)

nothing


----------



## Kurb (Apr 17, 2021)

Seastar said:


> I predict nothing.
> Please bring back the deer child.


he’s already too far gone


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 17, 2021)

Is it even possible for trains to get cramps? My brain randomly remembers me watching this one episode from Thomas The Tank Engine where a train got a cramp for whatever reason.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 17, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> Is it even possible for trains to get cramps? My brain randomly remembers me watching this one episode from Thomas The Tank Engine where a train got a cramp for whatever reason.


Do trains in that universe have muscles??


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 17, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Do trains in that universe have muscles??


I wouldn't doubt that if that was the case. After all, they do talk and move on their own half the time without someone driving them.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 17, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Do trains in that universe have muscles??


Thanks for that terrifying visual.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 17, 2021)

It’s time for the trains to hit the gym.  What am I even saying?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 17, 2021)

We better be careful, or this conversation could go off the rails.

I'll leave now.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 17, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> It’s time for the trains to hit the gym.  What am I even saying?


That's it, I've seen everything.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 17, 2021)

MapleSilver said:


> That's it, I've seen everything.



Yo, bro.  Where is the double-love reaction?  The love reaction isn’t enough for this post.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Apr 18, 2021)

hello fellow dwellers


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 18, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> hello fellow dwellers


Hello again! You doing all right?


----------



## Seastar (Apr 18, 2021)

Hello, how is everyone doing?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Apr 18, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> Hello again! You doing all right?


i’m good thanks! hbu


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 18, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Hello, how is everyone doing?





SpaceTokki77 said:


> i’m good thanks! hbu


I'm doing fine, thanks for asking.  I'm just gonna practice drawing circles again.


----------



## Antonio (Apr 18, 2021)

which color is this house cuz I'm colorblind


----------



## Seastar (Apr 18, 2021)

Antonio said:


> which color is this house cuz I'm colorblind


It looks turquoise or teal to me.


----------



## Antonio (Apr 18, 2021)

Seastar said:


> It looks turquoise or teal to me.


thank you


----------



## King koopa (Apr 18, 2021)

I'm back 
(Sorry wasn't on for a bit spotted getting notifications and couldn't find the thread)


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 19, 2021)

Almost 24 hours since the last post. I'll start another conversation by talking about sweets. I think I had a little too much of those today...


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 19, 2021)

I had a twice baked potato and chocolate milk for lunch.  Not really sweets.  Well, unless you count the chocolate milk...


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 19, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> I had a twice baked potato and chocolate milk for lunch.  Not really sweets.  Well, unless you count the chocolate milk...


Chocolate milk? Did you just say chocolate milk?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 19, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> Chocolate milk? Did you just say chocolate milk?



Why yes, I did my friend.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 19, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Why yes, I did my friend.


Chocolate milk? Chocolate milk?!?

*Starts screaming chocolate milk over and over again*

I hope you get the reference lol.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 19, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> Chocolate milk? Chocolate milk?!?
> 
> *Starts screaming chocolate milk over and over again*
> 
> I hope you get the reference lol.





 here so you stop screaming lol


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 19, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> View attachment 369958 here so you stop screaming lol


Oh, thanks. You've made my night!


----------



## Seastar (Apr 19, 2021)

Sweets? Hehehe, I think I accidentally ate all of the ones I had.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 19, 2021)

I have a bad sweet tooth even though I'm 16.
Guess I never really grew up


----------



## deana (Apr 19, 2021)

Now I want sweets but I don't have any 

Do I want to put in the effort to go get some though?


----------



## Seastar (Apr 19, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> I have a bad sweet tooth even though I'm 16.
> Guess I never really grew up


You shouldn't worry about that. I'm 10 years older and have the same problem.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 19, 2021)

deanapants said:


> Now I want sweets but I don't have any
> 
> Do I want to put in the effort to go get some though?



The answer is an emphatic yes.


----------



## Antonio (Apr 21, 2021)

is it normal for my stomach to be so upset


----------



## 0ni (Apr 21, 2021)

Antonio said:


> is it normal for my stomach to be so upset


What's it upset about?


----------



## Antonio (Apr 21, 2021)

0ni said:


> What's it upset about?


Literature.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 21, 2021)

Literature doesn’t sound too tasty.


----------



## 0ni (Apr 21, 2021)

They need to stop eatin' all them books


----------



## Seastar (Apr 21, 2021)

Why would anyone eat a book?


----------



## King koopa (Apr 21, 2021)

confession time: I used to eat paper when I was like 2 but I would never eat a whole book


----------



## Antonio (Apr 21, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Why would anyone eat a book?


To learn ofc


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 21, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> confession time: I used to eat paper when I was like 2 but I would never eat a whole book


Do you remember what paper tasted like? Also, wouldn't you get papercuts trying to eat one?


----------



## King koopa (Apr 21, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> Do you remember what paper tasted like? Also, wouldn't you get papercuts trying to eat one?


No, I don't remember getting any papercuts. And it tasted weird, which is why I stopped doing it I think


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 22, 2021)

I know I've said it a few times on this thread already, but I hope everyone is doing all right.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 22, 2021)

Nope, not doing all right at all.  Can’t speak for the others.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 22, 2021)

I'm meh, my little brother turned 3 today and still have to finish reading  chapter 3 of the skin I'm in for homework.
Also unrelated, I feel bad for @Vrisnem. Poor guy has to get up and be on this website for 10 hours and give an insane amount of warnings, infractions, and bans. That seems like so much work, I could never be a mod lol


----------



## Seastar (Apr 22, 2021)

My day has been pretty average. Nothing exciting happens here. Nothing gets better about this house either.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 22, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Nope, not doing all right at all.  Can’t speak for the others.





Seastar said:


> My day has been pretty average. Nothing exciting happens here. Nothing gets better about this house either.


Sometimes, I just wanna ask what I can do to help.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 22, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> Sometimes, I just wanna ask what I can do to help.



Nothing much can help me right now.  At least not from other people.  If you’re able to play a few rounds of Smash Ultimate though that would definitely cheer me up... no worries if not.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 22, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> I'm meh, my little brother turned 3 today and still have to finish reading  chapter 3 of the skin I'm in for homework.
> Also unrelated, I feel bad for @Vrisnem. Poor guy has to get up and be on this website for 10 hours and give an insane amount of warnings, infractions, and bans. That seems like so much work, I could never be a mod lol


If I were a mod, I'd end up dishing out warnings and bans that people don't deserve. Think of that meme where everybody gets a thing.



Midoriya said:


> Nothing much can help me right now.  At least not from other people.  If you’re able to play a few rounds of Smash Ultimate though that would definitely cheer me up... no worries if not.


Oof, sorry I can't. I'm about to sleep in a few minutes. I'll be available sometime tomorrow so let me know if you're up for a few matches..


----------



## Chris (Apr 23, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> I'm meh, my little brother turned 3 today and still have to finish reading  chapter 3 of the skin I'm in for homework.
> Also unrelated, I feel bad for @Vrisnem. Poor guy has to get up and be on this website for 10 hours and give an insane amount of warnings, infractions, and bans. That seems like so much work, I could never be a mod lol


I have to be on my computer all day everyday between work, two volunteer jobs, and university. It's the only reason I'm on TBT as much as I am.



Shellzilla said:


> If I were a mod, I'd end up dishing out warnings and bans that people don't deserve. Think of that meme where everybody gets a thing.


We're held accountable for all of our actions. If someone were to go off the rails like that they would be removed from the team.


----------



## Antonio (Apr 23, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> We're held accountable for all of our actions. If someone were to go off the rails like that they would be removed from the team.


Do y'all get paid for being a mod?


----------



## Chris (Apr 23, 2021)

Antonio said:


> Do y'all get paid for being a mod?


Nope, unfortunately not! All the work we do on here is purely a labour of love.


----------



## Antonio (Apr 23, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Nope, unfortunately not! All the work we do on here is purely a labour of love.


I thought so, it has that lovely feeling.


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 23, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Nope, unfortunately not! All the work we do on here is purely a labour of love.


Props to you guys! Thanks for all that you do!


----------



## King koopa (Apr 23, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Nope, unfortunately not! All the work we do on here is purely a labour of love.


Of course, because there's not enough money in the world to pay you, plus Jeremy would probably have to shut the site down due to low funds


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Apr 23, 2021)

random question- you only get to eat one ice cream flavor for the rest of your life. what is it?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Apr 23, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> random question- you only get to eat one ice cream flavor for the rest of your life. what is it?


mint chip!


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 23, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> random question- you only get to eat one ice cream flavor for the rest of your life. what is it?


Anything with chocolate!


----------



## Chris (Apr 23, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Of course, because there's not enough money in the world to pay you, plus Jeremy would probably have to shut the site down due to low funds


If I were being paid I'd be collecting a lot of overtime so this might be true. For the record I'm posting this at 4am!



SpaceTokki77 said:


> random question- you only get to eat one ice cream flavor for the rest of your life. what is it?


Madagascan vanilla.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 23, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> random question- you only get to eat one ice cream flavor for the rest of your life. what is it?


either salted caramel truffle or pineapple
maybe pistachio?


----------



## deana (Apr 24, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> random question- you only get to eat one ice cream flavor for the rest of your life. what is it?



Neapolitan because it's 3 flavours in one  or butterscotch ripple
This is actually such a difficult question


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Apr 24, 2021)

deanapants said:


> Neapolitan because it's 3 flavours in one  or butterscotch ripple
> This is actually such a difficult question


why did i know someone was going to say Neapolitan lmao

i would probably choose soft serve chocolate since it goes well with pretty much any topping and i wouldn’t get bored of it


----------



## King koopa (Apr 24, 2021)

Why am I awake


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Apr 24, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Why am I awake


it’s almost 1 am for me
i plan on staying up all night
why?
i don’t know


----------



## Chris (Apr 24, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Why am I awake


I've been asking myself this same question for about 3hrs now. It's 5:58am.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 24, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> it’s almost 1 am for me
> i plan on staying up all night
> why?
> i don’t know


Yep 12:58 here in New York
I'm just up for no reason searching this site and maybe thinking of getting food but it's almost 1am and I don't wanna wake no one up


----------



## Neb (Apr 24, 2021)

It’s 10:10 over here. Probably going to try sleeping earlier since I woke up at 11:30 today.


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 24, 2021)

2:23am but I can't leave my work alone.


----------



## Seastar (Apr 24, 2021)

It's 1:28 AM but my sleeping schedule is all over the place anyway.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Apr 24, 2021)

sorry for not posting i've been looking for ylwc in evwirt


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 24, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> random question- you only get to eat one ice cream flavor for the rest of your life. what is it?



Cotton candy since that has always been my favorite flavor of ice cream.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Apr 25, 2021)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> sorry for not posting i've been looking for ylwc in evwirt


found the witch but not matty

turns out the witch will let you be if you commit arson on the local pizzeria for serving pineapple pizza


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 25, 2021)

im back (again)
would post in here more but school crept up behind me and dragged me by the ankles


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Apr 25, 2021)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> im back (again)
> would post in here more but school crept up behind me and dragged me by the ankles


eat your ankles so it has nothing to drag you by


----------



## King koopa (Apr 25, 2021)

BREAKING NEWS! DEER FOUND DEAD IN FOREST! A deer (or boy) was found dead in a forest today. We don't know if it was tlwc, but it could be


----------



## Seastar (Apr 25, 2021)

Did you have to do that?


----------



## King koopa (Apr 25, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Did you have to do that?


Yeah because a deer actually died in a local woods near me and I thought that was tlwc


----------



## Seastar (Apr 25, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Yeah because a deer actually died in a local woods near me and I thought that was tlwc


I've actually been thinking for a while that something bad happened to him.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 25, 2021)

Seastar said:


> I've actually been thinking for a while that something bad happened to him.


Same, maybe whatever device he used to access the site broke like what happened to me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 25, 2021)

hope it's a device break and nothing worse


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Apr 25, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> BREAKING NEWS! DEER FOUND DEAD IN FOREST! A deer (or boy) was found dead in a forest today. We don't know if it was tlwc, but it could be


ok??? so revive him????


----------



## King koopa (Apr 25, 2021)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> ok??? so revive him????


It was just a random deer not sure if it was tlwc but if so give him this:


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 25, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> random question- you only get to eat one ice cream flavor for the rest of your life. what is it?


Late response, but I'd have mocha flavoured ice cream!


----------



## 0ni (Apr 25, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> random question- you only get to eat one ice cream flavor for the rest of your life. what is it?


The smart response would be vanilla, because it can go with so many different toppings and desserts. But I am not smart and my brain is screaming _mint choco chip_ like a siren.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 25, 2021)

I'd choose vanilla because even though it's basic I think I'd end up missing it more than other flavors.


----------



## Parkai (Apr 25, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> random question- you only get to eat one ice cream flavor for the rest of your life. what is it?


mint chocolate chip for sure!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 27, 2021)

It still a little cold from where I live.


----------



## 0ni (Apr 27, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> It still a little cold from where I live.


It's cold where I am today, too - after a run of good weather i'm feeling the chill even more than usual (except my sunburnt back lmao there is no winning)


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Apr 27, 2021)

it had been pretty cold (like in the 40s) until one nice day. that day turned into a week or two. and then it got cold again. nature was like “sike”


----------



## tessa grace (Apr 27, 2021)

Hi everyone, I just got back from my vacation in arizona, and although I'm struggling with school cause it's midterms and my life is chaos, just wanted to say I'll be active on here again C:


----------



## Kurb (Apr 27, 2021)

hey guys no reason can i have eight dollars


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 27, 2021)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 371483
> hey guys no reason can i have eight dollars


kurb explain your title


----------



## tessa grace (Apr 27, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> kurb explain your title


I second that.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 27, 2021)

Look at this video I came across. This crossover of people singing Baka Mitai is HUGE and beautiful at the same time. There's literally hundreds of them. Yes, I'm aware a lot of them are just deepfakes meaning the AI is making human facial expressions.




To make things fun for myself, I tried identifying people and things as much as I can. Some of them required researching to make sure I got that correct person. I spent a total of at least an hour or two.



Spoiler: I hope I got everything correct, from top left to bottom right.



- Gran Turismo taking up three rows of three featuring:

Nissan Skyline Pace Car
Ford GT40
Pink Toyota Yaris/Vitz
Nike 2022
Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution V GSR
Daihatsu Midget II D-Type
Toyota Pod
Chrysler Phaeton
Mercedes SLR McLaren
- Rick Astley
- Linus Sebastian (Linus Tech Tips)
- Barack Obama
- Jackie Chan
- Cloud Strife
- Barry from The Bee Movie
- Team Fortress 2 characters taking up three rows of three:

Pyro
Niper
Soldier (Jane Doe)
Medic
Spy
Engineer
Heavy (Mikhail)
Demoman (Tavish Finnegan DeGroot)
Scout (Jeremy)
- Ronald McDonald
- Lebron James
- Ryan "Gootecks" Gutierrez (the guy with the pogchamp emote)
- Jontron
- loltyler1
- Donkey Kong
- Sean Hurwitz (a member of Smash Mouth)
- James Charles
- Kim Jong Un
- Alex Jones
- Reggie Fils-Aime
- Shulk from Xenoblade Chronicles
- Shaquille O'Neal
- Thomas the Tank Engine
- Annoying Orange
- Bernie Sanders
- Pierce Brosnan (James Bond actor)
- Daniel Craig (also a James Bond actor)
- The baby doing a fist pump from that yes meme
- Henry Stickmin
- Justin Bieber
- A guy cosplaying as Mega Man
- Giorno Giovanna from Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
- Izuku Midoriya (if it weren't for *@Midoriya*, I would not have been able to identify this character)
- Donkey Kong
- Steve Harvey
- Mr. Bean
- Sans from Undertale
- Seth Everman (the bald guy)
- Waluigi
- Lewis Hamilton. He is a Formula 1 driver who races for Mercedes AMG Petronas.
- The head from Roblox
- Patrick Star
- Spongebob Squarepants
- The characters from Thomas the Tank Engine (they're in three rows of seven except for the last one)
- Bob Ross (RIP)
- Max Verstappen. He is also a Formula 1 driver racing for Red Bull Racing.
- Etika (RIP)
- Sonic
- *K.K. Slider*
- Fall Guy
- 18 + 1 F1 drivers during the 2020 season: (Bruce Lee and Michael Scott are mixed in there lol)

Valtteri Bottas who drives for Mercedes AMG Petronas.
Sebastian Vettel and Charles Leclerc who drives for Ferrari. Sebastian Vettel went to Aston Martin Racing.
Alexander Albon who drives for Red Bull Racing. He was let go.
Carlos Sainz and Lando Norris who drives for McLaren. Carlos Sainz went to Ferrari.
Sergio Perez and Lance Stroll who drives for Racing Point (now known as Aston Martin Racing). Sergio Perez went to Red Bull Racing.
Daniel Ricciardo and Esteban Ocon who drives for Renault. Daniel Ricciardo went to McLaren.
Daniil Kvyat and Pierre Gasly who drives for Alpha Tauri. Daniil Kvyat was let go.
Kimi Raikkonen and Antonio Giovinazzi who drives for Alfa Romeo.
Romain Grosjean and Kevin Magnussen who drives for Haas. Both drivers were let go and replaced.
George Russell and Nicholas Latifi who drives for Williams Racing.
Nico Hulkenberg is a reserve driver for Racing Point.
- Windows logos from different years
- Bruce Lee
- Michael Scott from The Office (Steve Carell)
- Vsauce (Michael Stevens)
- Fred from Scooby Doo
- A crewmate from Among Us
- The four men from the coffin dance meme
- Baldi from Baldi's Basics
- Danny Devito
- Shrek
- Batman
- Robbie Rotten (RIP Stefan Karl Stefansson)
- Another three men from the coffin dance meme
- Mariya Takeuchi (right beside Shaggy)
- Shaggy
- Plankton
- Hank Hill
- The laughing man from that one meme
- A default Mii
- The characters of Ace Combat 5 - The Unsung War (they're in two rows of five in black and white):

Marcus Snow
Hans Grimm
Kirk the dog
Jack Bartlett
Kei Nagase
Nicholas A. Andersen
Wolfgang Buchner
Orson Perrault
Allen C. Hamilton
Alvin H. Davenport
- The characters of Ace Combat 7 - Skies Unknown (they're in four rows of seven. Look at that singing burger lol):

Clown
Vincent Harling
Johnson
Wiseman
Huxian
Jaeger
Lanza
Colonel Mckinsey
Tabloid
Avril Mead
AWACS Long Caster (the one with the burger icon). AWACS stands for Airbourne Warning and Control System.
Count
Deanna McOnie
Lehmann
Schroeder, Edouard Labarthe
Mihaly A. Shilage
Wit
Rosa Cossette D’Elise
Ionela A. Shilage
Alma A. Shilage
Knocker
Brownie
Otto van Dalsen
Eike van Dalsen
Matias Torres
David North
Howard Clemens
- Bob The Builder
- Surprised Pikachu
- The crying man from that crying meme
- Naruto
- Dr. Eggman from the Sonic Movie (Jim Carrey)
- The pirate from the Spongebob Squarepants intro
- Josh, Steve, Joe, and Blue from Blue's Clues
- Tom & Jerry
- A Pomeranian dog
- A goldfish
- Tweety bird
- Joker
- An emu
- Teletubbies characters: Tinky-Winky, Dipsy, Sun Baby (Jessica Smith), Laa-Laa, Po
- Mona Lisa
- A shark
- Mr. Krabs
- Mickey Mouse
- *Isabelle*
- Dwight Schrute from The Office (Rainn Wilson)
- Ness from Earthbound
- Abraham Lincoln
- Miis (they're in three rows of four)
- *Animal Crossing villagers featuring:*


*Daisy*
*Benjamin*
*Biskit*
*Butch*
*Pietro*
*Goldie*
*Bea (I have her on my island!)*
*Cookie*
*Mac*
- Mario from Super Mario 64
- Ms. Piggy from The Muppets
- Ash Ketchum
- Pepe
- Crash Bandicoot
- Cartman from South Park
- Captain Falcon
- A Smash Bros. Ultimate character selection screen. Masahiro Sakurai eventually fades in.
- Dobbsyrules (apparently, if it weren't for him, none of this would have existed)
- 33 Nascar drivers
- Yoshi
- Another Mr. Krabs
- Goro Majima from Yakuza 0



I was pleasantly surprised how I saw a lot of familiar faces whether it'd be animals, objects, real people, or fictional characters, all in the same video! I'd love to know if you could identify more people not mentioned in the gigantic list. Again, this video is beautiful as if everyone is united as one.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 27, 2021)

I think one of the things in his is game is that you gotta shoot some giant foot so
could be that


----------



## tessa grace (Apr 27, 2021)

Okay did you guys hear about the josh pool noodle fight in nebraska?

Cause it was pretty awesome ngl


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 27, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> Okay did you guys hear about the josh pool noodle fight in nebraska?
> 
> Cause it was pretty awesome ngl


I had to look it up. It's pretty funny fighting against hundreds of people with the same name as you. I wonder what they were saying during that noodle fight.


----------



## tessa grace (Apr 27, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> I had to look it up. It's pretty funny fighting against hundreds of people with the same name as you. I wonder what they were saying during that noodle fight.


It seemed so lighthearted and happy, I was just in awe of the amount of people that showed up. But compared to other things that are showing up on the news for me, this was so cool. Honestly I wish my name was Josh so I could've gone.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 27, 2021

One other thing i forgot to mention: I bought myself an electric guitar from my guitar teacher! This has been my dream to get one for a long time, but I didn't know where to look and what type to get. Anyway, I'm so excited to play it now and literally I am in love with the guitar. It came with an amp and everything- I'll take pictures when I have the chance


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 27, 2021)

Hey guys! I think this is my very first time posting in this thread c:

Hope everyone is having a good day!

Also, @thetessagrace , I did hear about the Josh fight with the pool noodles! I heard a 5-year-old won the fight xD It was very wholesome. I hope they turn it into like, a yearly thing or something where they just all meet up once a year and fight with pool noodles, LOL.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 27, 2021)

Macchiato said:


> Hey guys! I think this is my very first time posting in this thread c:
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day!
> 
> Also, @thetessagrace , I did hear about the Josh fight with the pool noodles! I heard a 5-year-old won the fight xD It was very wholesome. I hope they turn it into like, a yearly thing or something where they just all meet up once a year and fight with pool noodles, LOL.


Welcome to the basement!

So a 5-year-old Josh won the battle, eh? That's so sweet! They all gotta step up the game next time or Josh will defeat Josh once again. What's even better is that the event is for a good cause. They managed to donate around $12k and donated lots of food!


----------



## deana (Apr 27, 2021)

Nobody better even think of trying to Deana fight me because I'll win.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 27, 2021)

Whats happening people


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 27, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Whats happening people


Kurb asks for eight dollars for no reason, I found a huge choir of people singing in Japanese, we discovered that there was an event for people named Josh, and deanapants is intimidating other people with the same name as her so she can win if there's ever an event for people named Deana. It's been a crazy day today.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 27, 2021)

Macchiato said:


> Hey guys! I think this is my very first time posting in this thread c:
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day!
> 
> Also, @thetessagrace , I did hear about the Josh fight with the pool noodles! I heard a 5-year-old won the fight xD It was very wholesome. I hope they turn it into like, a yearly thing or something where they just all meet up once a year and fight with pool noodles, LOL.


Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Seastar (Apr 27, 2021)

Meh, I'm just here, I guess. Hello!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Apr 27, 2021)

@Seastar  i made u a lineup idea
enjoy lol











or








 and then just find a blue collectible or something


----------



## King koopa (Apr 27, 2021)

Guys help i have more cakes than I know what to do with


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 27, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Guys help i have more cakes than I know what to do with


c o n s u m e


----------



## King koopa (Apr 27, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> c o n s u m e


Eh I'll probably just sell it it's this cake: 


Only people who knew me since February will know why I have so many


----------



## Chris (Apr 27, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Guys help i have more cakes than I know what to do with


I thought you meant literal cakes for a moment. I was ready to give you my home address.


----------



## Kurb (Apr 27, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> kurb explain your title


then give me zetsubou no shima


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 27, 2021)

Kurb said:


> then give me zetsubou no shima






also, dude, what's your profile picture


----------



## King koopa (Apr 27, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 371589
> 
> also, dude, what's your profile picture


A cat in a tub filled with copies of new super mario bros for Nintendo ds


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 27, 2021)

whats kurb hiding


----------



## King koopa (Apr 27, 2021)

I don't want to know
Buti do want to know what happened in 2015


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 27, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> A cat in a tub filled with copies of new super mario bros for Nintendo ds


he has a weird obsession with that picture


----------



## King koopa (Apr 27, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> he has a weird obsession with that picture


I bet on my future frost egg that those copies of that game don't work anymore


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 27, 2021)

so what ever happened to matt


----------



## King koopa (Apr 27, 2021)

Matt who? Tlwc?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 27, 2021

Eh I don't know if I'll sell my cakes as they are on the worst tier so I won't make much money


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 27, 2021)

Matty, AKA Your Local Wild Child.

—

Also, did someone mention cakes?  CAKES?  CAKES?!?!?!??

*continues to scream cakes*


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 27, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> he has a weird obsession with that picture


To be fair it's a great picture.


----------



## Seastar (Apr 27, 2021)

Yeah, if this is about Matty, I don't know.
He vanished without warning. I haven't heard anything.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 28, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Matty, AKA Your Local Wild Child.
> 
> —
> 
> ...


Woah, take all my cake collectibles before we all go deaf from you screaming


















I have like 12 of these i think it's because I accidently (well kinda on purpose) bought wayyyyy to many of these and messed up my lineup lol


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 28, 2021)

We're talking about cake in the morning? Events like these are normal in the basement dwellers.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 28, 2021)

What's y'all's favorite type of cake, if any


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 28, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> What's y'all's favorite type of cake, if any



Probably chocolate with vanilla frosting and Oreos.


----------



## Chris (Apr 28, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> What's y'all's favorite type of cake, if any


My current obsession is mille-feuille.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 28, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> What's y'all's favorite type of cake, if any


Black Forest, basically chocolate cake with cherry and whipped cream filling. 



Spoiler


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 28, 2021)

MapleSilver said:


> Black Forest, basically chocolate cake with cherry and whipped cream filling.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Omg, why does that look so good though???


----------



## King koopa (Apr 28, 2021)

Tiramisu cake which is coffee cake from Italy


----------



## Seastar (Apr 28, 2021)

I like cookie cake!



Spoiler


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 28, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Probably chocolate with vanilla frosting and Oreos.


my sister made some of that for me and it was probably the best cake I ever had


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 28, 2021)

Seastar said:


> I like cookie cake!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg, I forgot about this one until you brought it up.  Cookie cake is really good as well.   



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> my sister made some of that for me and it was probably the best cake I ever had



Yeah, it is for sure really great as long as it’s made the right way.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 28, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> What's y'all's favorite type of cake, if any


I love mocha cake! Personally, it hits the sweet spot (pun intended) perfectly. It's not too sweet or a lack of sweetness. It's just right. First, it was ice cream and now cake. What's next, gummy bears?


----------



## deana (Apr 28, 2021)

Carrot cake is my favourite cake  *with cream cheese icing that part is very important 

Or I really like the Dairy Queen ice cream cakes if that counts lol


----------



## King koopa (Apr 28, 2021)

deanapants said:


> Carrot cake is my favourite cake  *with cream cheese icing that part is very important
> 
> Or I really like the Dairy Queen ice cream cakes if that counts lol


Cool my older sister loves carrot cake


----------



## Kurb (Apr 28, 2021)

i just put an inkling in the sink 


https://imgur.com/a/HlD0p1g


----------



## King koopa (Apr 28, 2021)

Kurb said:


> i just put an inkling in the sink
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/HlD0p1g


STOP YOUR KILLING IT


----------



## Kurb (Apr 28, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> STOP YOUR KILLING IT


if it wasn’t 10PM i’d go outside and grab the hose


----------



## King koopa (Apr 28, 2021)

Kurb said:


> if it wasn’t 10PM i’d go outside and grab the hose


You have angered the squid god, the zapfish. I'd say you have 10 years left


----------



## Kurb (Apr 28, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> You have angered the squid god, the zapfish. I'd say you have 10 years left


the WHAT?


----------



## King koopa (Apr 28, 2021)

This one


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 28, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> What's y'all's favorite type of cake, if any


Red velvet is my ABSOLUTE favorite! Topped with some cream cheese frosting, yum!!


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 28, 2021)

I've only ever seen the Great Zapfish sitting on Inkopolis Tower doing nothing. Seems too lazy to do any harm.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 29, 2021)

MapleSilver said:


> I've only ever seen the Great Zapfish sitting on Inkopolis Tower doing nothing. Seems too lazy to do any harm.


it's been charging it's strength this whole time 
specifically to attack kurb


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 29, 2021)

So the Great Zapfish knew Kurb would do that to the Inkling this whole time and did nothing? Sounds like criminal negligence. We're going to have to prosecute both of them.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 29, 2021)

Guess we'll have to set up a court date next month for this. It's Great Zapfish v. Kurb. Or is it Inkling v. Kurb? Oh well, either way, Kurb should be guilty on all accounts, even though we should treat him innocent until proven guilty.


----------



## Chris (Apr 29, 2021)

Kurb said:


> i just put an inkling in the sink
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/HlD0p1g


I've analysed our Rules and Guidelines three times over to find a reason to remove this act of squid kid cruelty. There isn't one. We might have to let him _off the hook_ on a technicality here.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 29, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> I've analysed our Rules and Guidelines three times over to find a reason to remove this act of squid kid cruelty. There isn't one. We might have to let him _off the hook_ on a technicality here.


You may be right, but this looks a lot like first-degree murder here. Kurb should be sentenced to prison for life with no parole for at least 25 years!

I'm just playing along here. No need to take things seriously.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 29, 2021)

RIP squid kid


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 29, 2021)

Kurb said:


> i just put an inkling in the sink
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/HlD0p1g


You can’t post violence on the Bell Tree Forums. Kurb I will have to tell your parents about this behavior

	Post automatically merged: Apr 29, 2021

I am very disappointed


----------



## King koopa (Apr 29, 2021)

The inkling family is setting charges, go i think kurb will be sentenced to the basement for 25 years


----------



## Chris (Apr 29, 2021)

Rule reminder:




			
				Basement Dwellers OP said:
			
		

> *Prohibited Content: *
> 
> Please do not talk about another user's suspension. Talking about your own ban or infraction is fine.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 29, 2021)

oooooooh kurb's in trouuuubleee


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Apr 29, 2021)

whats up guys


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 29, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> whats up guys


what's up tokki, wanna help us get kurb convicted of murder?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Apr 29, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what's up tokki, wanna help us get kurb convicted of murder?


what am i agreeing to yeah sure


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 29, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> what am i agreeing to yeah sure


Kurb committed squidslaughter and is being taken to court
Along with the great Zapfish?


----------



## 0ni (Apr 29, 2021)

I thought this was a safe space, now I come in and see some maniac straight up waterboarding an inkling. What happened in the time between us talking about our favourite ice cream flavours to now?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 29, 2021)

This is the thread where we raided fast food restaurants and abducted Ronald McDonald for several days so this actually seems fairly normal.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 29, 2021)

Defense attorney is arguing with the prostitute, judge Judy (@Vrisnem) is waiting on a final decision


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 29, 2021)

Wait, so we're gonna come to a conclusion without 12 juries? We need more people on this forum to participate so they can help Vrisnem decide Kurb's fate.


----------



## 0ni (Apr 29, 2021)

MapleSilver said:


> This is the thread where we raided fast food restaurants and abducted Ronald McDonald for several days so this actually seems fairly normal.


I missed this era of crime and now i'm a bit sad. By all means, please continue with the waterboarding so I can feel like i'm part of something.


----------



## Chris (Apr 29, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> View attachment 371849
> Defense attorney is arguing with the prostitute, judge Judy (@Vrisnem) is waiting on a final decision


I *really* hope you meant to say prosecution and not prostitute.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Apr 29, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> Wait, so we're gonna come to a conclusion without 12 juries? We need more people on this forum to participate so they can help Vrisnem decide Kurb's fate.


i'll participate but I know literally nothing about court lolol


----------



## 0ni (Apr 29, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> I *really* hope you meant to say prosecution and not prostitute.


omg help me this almost took me out lmao


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Apr 29, 2021)

0ni said:


> I missed this era of crime and now i'm a bit sad. By all means, please continue with the waterboarding so I can feel like i'm part of something.


go read the first like 20 pages and you'll be crying from laughter lmao. yes, I can say that i've argued over whether to put ronald mcdonald in a nice cell or a nasty cell. things you never thought you'd say.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 29, 2021

timeline that i can remember
-we almost got turned into candy
-we raided mcdonalds and permanently passed out the employees (dont ask)
-then starbucks, olive garden, and more (also dont ask)
-all while designing the boat (the slide was approved by mick)
-and more i cant remember lol but it was really fun until we stopped because it was spammy


----------



## 0ni (Apr 29, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> go read the first like 20 pages and you'll be crying from laughter lmao. yes, I can say that i've argued over whether to put ronald mcdonald in a nice cell or a nasty cell. things you never thought you'd say.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 29, 2021
> 
> ...


Y'all wild - I joined this forum back in 2013 for AC chat and now i'm accessory to an inkling murder and reading over the receipts of some nautical-based clown shenanigans.

But I am also fully invested and on board.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 29, 2021)

We need a witness, oh i know, the inkling family, and the cat in the bathtubs and the 100 copies of new super mario bros


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 29, 2021)

We're trying to bring the 100 New Super Mario Bros copies to the witness stand but the cat keeps attacking us thinking we're trying to take them.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 29, 2021)

Aww, the kitty just wants to play New Super Mario Bros........ 100 times over.


----------



## Seastar (Apr 29, 2021)

Uh, hello. I see you guys are having fun...


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 29, 2021)

No, we're not! This is a serious matter where Kurb murdered an Inkling. The court is still in session until we all come to a unanimous decision.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 29, 2021)

Well, should kurb post bail or should he serve his 25 year sentence?
And just to be clear, the bail has to be in the form of tbt since I don't need real money


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 29, 2021)

Kurb is already 118 years old though.  He will be 143 years old when his sentence is finally finished.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 29, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Kurb is already 118 years old though.  He will be 143 years old when his sentence is finally finished.


Then he's be the oldest man alive


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Apr 29, 2021)

if kurb kills another inkling marie may have to use her knife


----------



## King koopa (Apr 29, 2021)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> if kurb kills another inkling marie may have to use her knife


And I'll tell morgana to ready his slingshot


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Apr 29, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> And I'll tell morgana to ready his slingshot


marie has this handled

where do you think she gets her squid rings from


----------



## King koopa (Apr 29, 2021)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> marie has this handled
> 
> where do you think she gets her squid rings from


From crusty Sean


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Apr 29, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> From crusty Sean


*where is crusty sean getting them*


----------



## King koopa (Apr 29, 2021)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> *where is crusty sean getting them*


Splatoon is dark....


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Apr 29, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Splatoon is dark....


then ill get the lighter


----------



## Seastar (Apr 29, 2021)

Marie? Squid rings?
Oh, okay.
You wanted this, right?


Spoiler


----------



## King koopa (Apr 29, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Marie? Squid rings?
> Oh, okay.
> You wanted this, right?
> 
> ...


CANNIBALISM ALERT! 
Oh, no the cops are coming


----------



## 0ni (Apr 30, 2021)

Me trying to follow along with the chat in this thread when I have never played Splatoon before but still want to take part:


Spoiler


----------



## Kurb (Apr 30, 2021)

there’s someone named dreamnotfound in my halo 3 game
(under the crosshair)


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Apr 30, 2021)

guys can someone tell me where that “make a splatoon avatar” program is pls


----------



## Chris (Apr 30, 2021)

0ni said:


> Me trying to follow along with the chat in this thread when I have never played Splatoon before but still want to take part:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Buy it and play with us.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Apr 30, 2021)

idk why but i’m legit so scared to play the competitive games since i‘m crap at the games i have out of the list lmao


----------



## Chris (Apr 30, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> idk why but i’m legit so scared to play the competitive games since i‘m crap at the games i have out of the list lmao


Stick to the friendly sessions if competitive makes you nervous. The stakes will be a lot lower so people will be more chilled.


----------



## Kurb (Apr 30, 2021)

havent played splatoon 2 in a while 
is ballpoint splatling still ungodly op


----------



## 0ni (Apr 30, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Buy it and play with us.


tempting - I have been thinking about it. And buying it _would _raise my street cred, so I can look at it as an investment really.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Apr 30, 2021)

is anyone playing the miitopia demo


----------



## Chris (Apr 30, 2021)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> is anyone playing the miitopia demo


I tried it but I couldn't get into it. It felt like I was playing a game intended for toddlers.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Apr 30, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> I tried it but I couldn't get into it. It felt like I was playing a game intended for toddlers.


i

that's fair, it is a little ehhh in some departments


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 30, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> I tried it but I couldn't get into it. It felt like I was playing a game intended for toddlers.


it's got things called twerkeys


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 30, 2021)

all these mii games will never beat the classic


----------



## King koopa (Apr 30, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> it's got things called twerkeys


Yeah these


----------



## Chris (Apr 30, 2021)

Origami said:


> all these mii games will never beat the classic
> View attachment 371991


I did enjoy Wii Sports! Especially tennis. 

I've never understood the appeal of miis. I was already a teenager when they were invented so maybe it's something you need to grow up with them to appreciate them.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 30, 2021)

Origami said:


> all these mii games will never beat the classic
> View attachment 371991


Ah yes, the game where Matt is the equivalent to having a gym teacher absolutely destroy you in any activity.


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 30, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> Ah yes, the game where Matt is the equivalent to having a gym teacher absolutely destroy you in any activity.


matt had nothing on me in boxing.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 30, 2021)

Origami said:


> matt had nothing on me in boxing.


you are one to be feared


----------



## King koopa (Apr 30, 2021)

matt= the best boxer in whatever world mii's live in


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 30, 2021)

Not a lot of people seem to talk about Streetpass Mii Plaza but it's probably the Mii game I've spent the most time playing.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 30, 2021)

MapleSilver said:


> Not a lot of people seem to talk about Streetpass Mii Plaza but it's probably the Mii game I've spent the most time playing.


You just brought me back to first grade


----------



## Seastar (Apr 30, 2021)

Totally random question with no reason, but...
Do you think spiders like donuts?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 1, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Totally random question with no reason, but...
> Do you think spiders like donuts?


most spiders are evil and would enjoy bagels instead


----------



## Chris (May 1, 2021)

MapleSilver said:


> Not a lot of people seem to talk about Streetpass Mii Plaza but it's probably the Mii game I've spent the most time playing.


Oh, I enjoyed that game! In my third year of university I was friends with these two guys who also had 3DS systems. We'd play Streetpass Mii Plaza and Super Smash Bros. 3DS during coffee breaks.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (May 1, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Totally random question with no reason, but...
> Do you think spiders like donuts?


oh yeah speaking of spiders, madeline (otaku) and i found a spider and called him mr. spider and then the next day my dad killed him with a book


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 1, 2021)

MapleSilver said:


> Not a lot of people seem to talk about Streetpass Mii Plaza but it's probably the Mii game I've spent the most time playing.


You brought me back to my first year in high school where I really made use of that feature.



Seastar said:


> Totally random question with no reason, but...
> Do you think spiders like donuts?


If I recall correctly, Undertale had spiders that made donuts so yes, spiders like donuts.


----------



## 0ni (May 1, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Totally random question with no reason, but...
> Do you think spiders like donuts?


If they don't then it's another point against them. Anything with more than 4 legs that doesn't like donuts is no friend of mine.


----------



## Seastar (May 1, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> If I recall correctly, Undertale had spiders that made donuts so yes, spiders like donuts.


I had a feeling that someone was going to figure out why I said that.


----------



## 0ni (May 1, 2021)

I have a random question for y'all - anyone got any good ghost encounter stories? Or do you not believe in that kind of stuff.
I'm a sucker for these kinds of stories and whenever I meet someone new i'm usually waiting for the point where I can ask them about it without seeming too odd.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (May 1, 2021)

0ni said:


> I have a random question for y'all - anyone got any good ghost encounter stories? Or do you not believe in that kind of stuff.
> I'm a sucker for these kinds of stories and whenever I meet someone new i'm usually waiting for the point where I can ask them about it without seeming too odd.


it’s not really a ghost story, more of a strange one. so once my family and i were on vacation, and I fell asleep in bed while otaku was on her laptop sitting next to me. when i woke up, i found myself on the floor, leaning against the bed next to the one i feel asleep in (otakus bed). it was strange since i don’t usually move in my sleep that much. i still wonder if that actually happened (and if so, how?) or if it was just a dream.


----------



## 0ni (May 1, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> it’s not really a ghost story, more of a strange one. so once my family and i were on vacation, and I fell asleep in bed while otaku was on her laptop sitting next to me. when i woke up, i found myself on the floor, leaning against the bed next to the one i feel asleep in (otakus bed). it was strange since i don’t usually move in my sleep that much. i still wonder if that actually happened (and if so, how?) or if it was just a dream.


ghosts be movin' you in your sleep. only explanation (and the only explanation I will allow for the simple and selfish reason: I want all weird stories to be related to ghosts lol)

That is strange though, had you ever done any sleep-walking or anything like that before? Maybe it _was _a dream. I once had that but it was a lot less interesting. I once swore I went to the store and bought goosberries (???) but turns out I had simply dreamt about it. First of all (and I repeat): ???
and second of all: why are my dreams so boring that I can so easily assume they actually happened irl. C'mon brain, this is garbage.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (May 1, 2021)

0ni said:


> ghosts be movin' you in your sleep. only explanation (and the only explanation I will allow for the simple and selfish reason: I want all weird stories to be related to ghosts lol)
> 
> That is strange though, had you ever done any sleep-walking or anything like that before? Maybe it _was _a dream. I once had that but it was a lot less interesting. I once swore I went to the store and bought goosberries (???) but turns out I had simply dreamt about it. First of all (and I repeat): ???
> and second of all: why are my dreams so boring that I can so easily assume they actually happened irl. C'mon brain, this is garbage.


i’ve actually confused irl things with dreams before- mostly distant memories from when i was like 6 lol. i clearly remember going to my relative’s (i don’t even remember who it was lololol) house and playing in her pool with my cousins. i also remember that there were doritos and i ate almost all of them?? and i had to wear this gross pink floaty thing with a face and i was so embarrassed since it was “babyish” or something. my parents actually did make me wear that so maybe it did happen?? although my sister and parents don’t ever recall that scenario haha. am i delusional? 

yeah i have never sleepwalked or anything like that lol, so idk


----------



## Seastar (May 1, 2021)

Oh, I remember being delusional at a young age. I swear I would go to sleep in my own bed but then wake up at a relative's house.
??????
It was so long ago. There's no way to know what actually happened.


----------



## 0ni (May 1, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> i’ve actually confused irl things with dreams before- mostly distant memories from when i was like 6 lol. i clearly remember going to my relative’s (i don’t even remember who it was lololol) house and playing in her pool with my cousins. i also remember that there were doritos and i ate almost all of them?? and i had to wear this gross pink floaty thing with a face and i was so embarrassed since it was “babyish” or something. my parents actually did make me wear that so maybe it did happen?? although my sister and parents don’t ever recall that scenario haha. am i delusional?
> 
> yeah i have never sleepwalked or anything like that lol, so idk


Lmao at the image of you talking to your family like, "you guys remember the time when..." and saying all that only for them to respond, "...no?"
I picture you spending the rest of the day like:


Spoiler










Brains are just wild.


----------



## Midoriya (May 1, 2021)

0ni said:


> I have a random question for y'all - anyone got any good ghost encounter stories? Or do you not believe in that kind of stuff.
> I'm a sucker for these kinds of stories and whenever I meet someone new i'm usually waiting for the point where I can ask them about it without seeming too odd.



Not really a ghost story, but a scary story.  When I was younger I lived in a neighborhood where there was a guy who wore a pumpkin head around Halloween every year.  I remember one time he was sitting at the top of some steps and my sister and I went to go and try and talk to him, and when I finally made it to the top steps he said, “Boo!”  I got so scared I fell down the steps and hurt myself.  There was another time when my sister and her friend went to knock on the door of the house he lived in, and he opened the door and had a real chainsaw going.  Pretty sure it was just someone that liked to prank people, but sometimes they really took things too far... and when we asked him to take the pumpkin head off, he tried and he couldn’t.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (May 1, 2021)

0ni said:


> Lmao at the image of you talking to your family like, "you guys remember the time when..." and saying all that only for them to respond, "...no?"
> I picture you spending the rest of the day like:
> 
> 
> ...


THATS LITERALLY EXACTLY WHAT I SAID i was like “hey guys y’all remember the time when we went swimming with the cousins on dad’s side at another random relative’s house and i ate doritos?” and they were like “no..?”
you guys are probably thinking they thought i was out of my mind but no...they already knew that


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 1, 2021)

do bees like bagels? 

they like jazz but what about bagels


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 1, 2021)

0ni said:


> I have a random question for y'all - anyone got any good ghost encounter stories? Or do you not believe in that kind of stuff.
> I'm a sucker for these kinds of stories and whenever I meet someone new i'm usually waiting for the point where I can ask them about it without seeming too odd.


Not sure how much this counts, but I swear I saw something big crawl under my bed once, and when I checked nothing was there. Looked like a big, tan rabbit.
Also, one of my first nights in my new house, I heard repeated tapping on my window from the outside but there aren't trees or anything near it to create such a sound.
And then there was that time I heard a drawer in my bathroom close when no one else was up, I checked.

Not sure I really believe in ghosts, but if they do exist I'd think, "Oh, that explains a lot."


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (May 1, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Not really a ghost story, but a scary story.  When I was younger I lived in a neighborhood where there was a guy who wore a pumpkin head around Halloween every year.  I remember one time he was sitting at the top of some steps and my sister and I went to go and try and talk to him, and when I finally made it to the top steps he said, “Boo!”  I got so scared I fell down the steps and hurt myself.  There was another time when my sister and her friend went to knock on the door of the house he lived in, and he opened the door and had a real chainsaw going.  Pretty sure it was just someone that liked to prank people, but sometimes they really took things too far... and when we asked him to take the pumpkin head off, he tried and he couldn’t.


that’s spooky  tbh if that kind of person lived in my neighborhood i’d go trick or treating somewhere else...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 1, 2021)

0ni said:


> I have a random question for y'all - anyone got any good ghost encounter stories? Or do you not believe in that kind of stuff.
> I'm a sucker for these kinds of stories and whenever I meet someone new i'm usually waiting for the point where I can ask them about it without seeming too odd.


i swear there's a ghost putting clocks inside of my walls because all i can hear is ticking

maybe its a bomb and i angered the spider gods


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 1, 2021)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> do bees like bagels?
> 
> they like jazz but what about bagels


bagels and bees both start with the same letter, so by law they gotta like them


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (May 1, 2021)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> i swear there's a ghost putting clocks inside of my walls because all i can hear is ticking
> 
> maybe its a bomb and i angered the spider gods


no silly it’s elmo installing fire alarms in your walls  i’m disappointed you didn’t know that


----------



## 0ni (May 1, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Not really a ghost story, but a scary story.  When I was younger I lived in a neighborhood where there was a guy who wore a pumpkin head around Halloween every year.  I remember one time he was sitting at the top of some steps and my sister and I went to go and try and talk to him, and when I finally made it to the top steps he said, “Boo!”  I got so scared I fell down the steps and hurt myself.  There was another time when my sister and her friend went to knock on the door of the house he lived in, and he opened the door and had a real chainsaw going.  Pretty sure it was just someone that liked to prank people, but sometimes they really took things too far... and when we asked him to take the pumpkin head off, he tried and he couldn’t.


I...
wow.
On the one hand young-me would be absolutely terrified of that guy, but on the other hand - if this is just a dude who gets _really_ into Halloween pranks - adult-me is thinking _this man is a legend. _The chainsaw is maybe a bit much, though. 

Did he react at all when you hurt yourself from the fall? Like, did he try to help or anything?

@FrogslimeOfficial - this is the kind of spooky stuff I like hearing about - what you said about the thing crawling under your bed gave me chills. And the drawer opening - I've had a similar thing happen except it was the sound of a cup getting dragged along my kitchen counter - it was _so clear_ but I was the only person in the house. I went to check it out and there _was _a cup there, but it was one I'd left out earlier - and I couldn't tell whether it had moved or not because I wasn't sure of it's original position when I first left it.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 1, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> bagels and bees both start with the same letter, so by law they gotta like them


hmm good point


SpaceTokki77 said:


> no silly it’s elmo installing fire alarms in your walls  i’m disappointed you didn’t know that


nice edited post 

tell elmo to screw off


----------



## Midoriya (May 1, 2021)

0ni said:


> I...
> wow.
> On the one hand young-me would be absolutely terrified of that guy, but on the other hand - if this is just a dude who gets _really_ into Halloween pranks - adult-me is thinking _this man is a legend. _The chainsaw is maybe a bit much, though.
> 
> Did he react at all when you hurt yourself from the fall? Like, did he try to help or anything?



Nah, he just sat back down in his chair and remained motionless as before.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 1, 2021)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> hmm good point
> 
> nice edited post
> 
> tell elmo to screw off


update: elmo did not like that and i am being chased at high speeds

would elmo accept squid rings as a peace offering?


----------



## 0ni (May 1, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Nah, he just sat back down in his chair and remained motionless as before.


Ok, not a legend then because that's a bit mean. As committed as you can get to a bit, if a kid falls down some stairs in front of you then you gotta break character and help.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (May 1, 2021)

0ni said:


> I've had a similar thing happen except it was the sound of a cup getting dragged along my kitchen counter - it was _so clear_ but I was the only person in the house. I went to check it out and there _was _a cup there, but it was one I'd left out earlier - and I couldn't tell whether it had moved or not because I wasn't sure of it's original position when I first left it.


*this is why I don’t stay home alone*

oh wait actually i have another story
okay basically I was home alone (i think i was 15 or 16) and i was just chilling, you know, watching tv or whatever. and i hear the doorbell ring. and i’m like  “*oh no*“ because 1. i hate social interaction irl and 2. _what if it’s a serial killer_
so i think i picked up a sharp pencil or something because that’s gonna help me defend myself and walked over to the door, literally no one was there  i think 3 possible things could have happened. 1. someone was actually there and needed something but i took too long so they left 2. i got ding dong ditched or 3. *ghosts*


----------



## 0ni (May 1, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> *this is why I don’t stay home alone*
> 
> oh wait actually i have another story
> okay basically I was home alone (i think i was 15 or 16) and i was just chilling, you know, watching tv or whatever. and i hear the doorbell ring. and i’m like  “*oh no*“ because 1. i hate social interaction irl and 2. _what if it’s a serial killer_
> so i think i picked up a sharp pencil or something because that’s gonna help me defend myself and walked over to the door, literally no one was there  i think 3 possible things could have happened. 1. someone was actually there and needed something but i took too long so they left 2. i got ding dong ditched or 3. *ghosts*


It was most definitely 3, and you taking the pencil was the best choice as ghosts are scared of stationery.


----------



## Seastar (May 1, 2021)

I don't really have any ghosts stories, though. The closest one I have was clearly just my mom's fault.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 1, 2021)

0ni said:


> @FrogslimeOfficial - this is the kind of spooky stuff I like hearing about - what you said about the thing crawling under your bed gave me chills. And the drawer opening - I've had a similar thing happen except it was the sound of a cup getting dragged along my kitchen counter - it was _so clear_ but I was the only person in the house. I went to check it out and there _was _a cup there, but it was one I'd left out earlier - and I couldn't tell whether it had moved or not because I wasn't sure of it's original position when I first left it.


Oh man, that's creepy. If ghosts are real, what's up with them moving things at random

I heard somewhere that your brain makes up sounds when it's quiet for too long. Idk if that's true but I like to chalk things up to that rather than think about the creepy alternatives


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (May 1, 2021)

i'm back from the dead again (i'm bad at staying active in here =/)

ooh ghost stories?-
last time i was home alone i heard footsteps from the other room, didn't do anything but lock myself in the room for the next 30 minutes. i also heard a door close.


----------



## 0ni (May 1, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oh man, that's creepy. If ghosts are real, what's up with them moving things at random
> 
> I heard somewhere that your brain makes up sounds when it's quiet for too long. Idk if that's true but I like to chalk things up to that rather than think about the creepy alternatives


yeah, I heard that, too - I generally think that's what it has to be but I do like to imagine the spooky alternative sometimes.

@DinosaurDumpster That's creepy, the fact you heard the footsteps _and _the door closing - and locking yourself in the room for half an hour is honestly the same sort of defence I use when scary sounds happen.
I heard a _huge_ crashing sound one time when I was home alone at my parents house - I basically said, "nope" and stayed in my room not wanting to deal with it. When my parents came back they shouted upstairs, "what happened to the picture?" - Turns out the noise I heard was a picture frame falling off the wall in the downstairs hallway. They were suspicious about why I didn't know about it and wondered how I didn't hear it happen - I assured them that I _did _hear it, I just wasn't in the frame of mind to be dealing with those kinds of shenanigans in case it was ghosts lol.


----------



## tessa grace (May 2, 2021)

hmmm... I can't really think of many supernatural experiences I have had.

Although I do have a scary story that happened to me and my friend yesterday, if anyone wants to know. So basically I live in the suburbs so not really urban but not rural just normal, but anyways me and one of my close friends wanted to go skating yesterday, so we did. We go down my driveway and we're just on the road when we saw this small white cadillac driving really slow behind us and we were both like, uhhh weird. So anyways the car catches up to us and stops (which was like i have prepared for this my whole life i'm terrified of being kidnapped literally since i was 3 i always have nightmares scary ahh) and someone rolls down the window. So then there's these two old people (i'm assuming they were a couple- the woman was driving and the man was closest to us) and me and my friend are like- uhhhhh what. So then the woman laughs and she's like "we're lost" and the man looks down on his phone and he's like "do you know where (insert address here) is?" And my friend is like "haha i don't live here but she might know" and they both look at me and i'm like shaking even though they're probably legitimately lost, it was still scary. So i was just like "haha i don't live here i live in the neighborhood over there (and i pointed somewhere random cause no way am i giving them directions)"Anyways they said thanks and left but me and my friend were 
t r a m u a t i z e d.

I really feel bad because everyone's really friendly and nice around where I live. They were probably just some grandparents looking for an address, but still, who stops their car to ask two teenage girls for directions?!? So I just thought it was a little strange, and it left me feeling bad that I didn't help them but also scared. I'm probably overreacting to this whole thing, I'm just kind of a worrywart when it comes to talking to strangers and stuff.


----------



## King koopa (May 2, 2021)

Conversation breaker: I found this drawing from 9th grade 



Looks meh maybe I'll put it up as my avatar one day


----------



## Kurb (May 2, 2021)

beat halo 3: odst campaign last night


----------



## King koopa (May 2, 2021)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 372415
> beat halo 3: odst campaign last night


I heard Xbox voice chat is bad


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 2, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Conversation breaker: I found this drawing from 9th grade View attachment 372386
> Looks meh maybe I'll put it up as my avatar one day


I really started drawing around my freshman year of high school so I can somewhat relate to this.


----------



## ecstasy (May 2, 2021)

hey do you guys remember me


----------



## King koopa (May 2, 2021)

Meraki said:


> hey do you guys remember me


Yep


----------



## Antonio (May 2, 2021)

Afternoon

	Post automatically merged: May 2, 2021

I mean evening


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 2, 2021)

Meraki said:


> hey do you guys remember me


Yes! I'm glad you're back. I thought you left for good when you were inactive for at least a couple of months.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 2, 2021)

Meraki said:


> hey do you guys remember me


Yooo wassup


----------



## ecstasy (May 2, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yooo wassup


i decided im gonna come on tbt sometimes


----------



## Midoriya (May 2, 2021)

Meraki said:


> hey do you guys remember me



Yep, I remember you as well!  Glad to see you posting again.


----------



## Kurb (May 2, 2021)

Meraki said:


> hey do you guys remember me


 act 2: reditus


----------



## ecstasy (May 2, 2021)

Kurb said:


> act 2: reditus


what


----------



## Kurb (May 2, 2021)

Meraki said:


> what


latin for return


----------



## ecstasy (May 2, 2021)

Kurb said:


> latin for return


oooh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 2, 2021)

Kurb said:


> latin for return


haha nerd


----------



## Antonio (May 3, 2021)

Welcome back @Meraki


----------



## tessa grace (May 3, 2021)

Meraki said:


> hey do you guys remember me


of course


----------



## Antonio (May 3, 2021)

You guys hype for this Saturday?


----------



## 0ni (May 3, 2021)

Antonio said:


> You guys hype for this Saturday?


I am so ready (although worried my multiplayer abilities will lead my team members to their demise). 

and hi @Meraki  - I don't think I met you when you were on here before, I've been here a while but only started being more active recently. Nice to meet you, though


----------



## Chris (May 3, 2021)

I can't believe I didn't figure out what was happening this Saturday until @0ni explained it.


----------



## 0ni (May 3, 2021)

@Vrisnem - "Saturday...?"


----------



## Chris (May 3, 2021)

0ni said:


> @Vrisnem - "Saturday...?"
> View attachment 372627


Now I'm panicking that it is officially this week!!  

I've a lot of work to do.


----------



## deana (May 3, 2021)

I am definitely hyped for Saturday! I am mostly excited to see what team I'll be assigned to


----------



## Chris (May 3, 2021)

deanapants said:


> I am definitely hyped for Saturday! I am mostly excited to see what team I'll be assigned to


I'm excited for this too! Staff already have their team assignments so I'm looking forward to seeing who will be joining me.


----------



## Antonio (May 3, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> I can't believe I didn't figure out what was happening this Saturday until @0ni explained it.


Life is busy, I totally understand.


----------



## King koopa (May 3, 2021)

Mehhhhhhh i don't want to finish school, but then i'd get in trouble


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 3, 2021)

Hope I'm able to find my Switch charger by Saturday


----------



## Chris (May 3, 2021)

Antonio said:


> Life is busy, I totally understand.


Sure, let's say that is the reason.


----------



## Ichiban (May 3, 2021)

Kurb said:


> act 2: reditus


reddit


----------



## Midoriya (May 3, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hope I'm able to find my Switch charger by Saturday



You must travel to the Land of Lost Switch Chargers.  There, among the mountains of switch chargers you will find your switch charger.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 3, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> You must travel to the Land of Lost Switch Chargers.  There, among the mountains of switch chargers you will find your switch charger.


Is it just down the road from where all my missing socks go?


----------



## Midoriya (May 3, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Is it just down the road from where all my missing socks go?



Yep, it sure is!


----------



## Antonio (May 3, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Sure, let's say that is the reason.


Hey, doing absolutely nothing is busy.


----------



## 0ni (May 3, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Is it just down the road from where all my missing socks go?


haha, yeah... that's where they all go... haha
*hides pocketful of socks*

I'm building a sock-house


----------



## Chris (May 3, 2021)

Antonio said:


> Hey, doing absolutely nothing is busy.


Then I was the busiest person in the world today.


----------



## ecstasy (May 3, 2021)

stay safe everyone


----------



## Antonio (May 3, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Then I was the busiest person in the world today.


Probably not as busy as me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 3, 2021)

Enxssi said:


> don’t ever call anyone a brotato chip I will kill you


heya brotato chip, how's life?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 3, 2021)

Meraki said:


> stay safe everyone


I will not stand for this anti amogus propaganda


----------



## Antonio (May 3, 2021)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I will not stand for this anti amogus propaganda


it's sus that's what it is


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 3, 2021)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I will not stand for this anti amogus propaganda


you're an amogus apologist?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 3, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you're an amogus apologist?


Perhaps, but i was reminded of something infinitely worse just now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 3, 2021)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Perhaps, but i was reminded of something infinitely worse just now


care to elaborate?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 3, 2021)

I was viewing minecraft mods to spice up my world and it’s a



It’s a _Mungus_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 3, 2021)

tbt should add a post reaction that looks like


----------



## Antonio (May 3, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> tbt should add a post reaction that looks like
> View attachment 372700


they ain't going to add any new reactions


----------



## ecstasy (May 3, 2021)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I will not stand for this anti amogus propaganda




	Post automatically merged: May 3, 2021



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I was viewing minecraft mods to spice up my world and it’s aView attachment 372699
> It’s a _Mungus_


crying


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (May 3, 2021)

i have no idea what’s going on hi fellow dwellers


----------



## Seastar (May 3, 2021)

Hello. How is everyone doing?
I fainted in my kitchen but I'm fine.


----------



## ecstasy (May 3, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> i have no idea what’s going on hi fellow dwellers


among sus


----------



## King koopa (May 3, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> i have no idea what’s going on hi fellow dwellers


Not much just boredom and finishing homework, how about you?
Edit: YAY I FINALLY FINISHED IT my high school likes to give out homework to make our lives worse


----------



## Antonio (May 3, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Hello. How is everyone doing?
> I fainted in my kitchen but I'm fine.


Why did you faint


----------



## Seastar (May 3, 2021)

Antonio said:


> Why did you faint


I think it's because I took a shower without eating?


----------



## Antonio (May 3, 2021)

Seastar said:


> I think it's because I took a shower without eating?


oof, hope everything is ol


----------



## King koopa (May 3, 2021)

GUYS I MADE A DISCOVERY, I found where zhongli (think that's how you spell it) is from


----------



## Midoriya (May 3, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> GUYS I MADE A DISCOVERY, I found where zhongli (think that's how you spell it) is from



Zhongli the character or myself (since my username used to be Zhongli)???


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 3, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Zhongli the character or myself (since my username used to be Zhongli)???


You should tell that to that one person whose been trying to look for you for months (it's not me). At least that will end their search and all is well.


----------



## Midoriya (May 3, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> You should tell that to that one person whose been trying to look for you for months (it's not me). At least that will end their search and all is well.



Alright, well I’ll just state it here so they can see.  My username here used to be Zhongli.  There, I said it.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 3, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Alright, well I’ll just state it here so they can see.  My username here used to be Zhongli.  There, I said it.


But what if they don't come here to the basement at all? I think you should say it all over the forums so I can give a reason to ban you in the "you're banned game".


----------



## Antonio (May 4, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Alright, well I’ll just state it here so they can see.  My username here used to be Zhongli.  There, I said it.


Zhongli sounds like a knock off prescription drug


----------



## King koopa (May 4, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Alright, well I’ll just state it here so they can see.  My username here used to be Zhongli.  There, I said it.


I met the character but at least now I know that zhongli didn't die


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 4, 2021)

Antonio said:


> Zhongli sounds like a knock off prescription drug


I was thinking a bootleg of Mowgli from Jungle Book


----------



## Antonio (May 4, 2021)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I was thinking a bootleg of Mowgli from Jungle Book


I could see that


----------



## deana (May 4, 2021)

I don't play Genshin so could someone please explain to me how to pronounce Zhongli because I have no idea what is going on here 

Should I have just asked @Midoriya how to pronounce his name, back when that  was his name? Probably...


----------



## Midoriya (May 4, 2021)

deanapants said:


> I don't play Genshin so could someone please explain to me how to pronounce Zhongli because I have no idea what is going on here
> 
> Should I have just asked @Midoriya how to pronounce his name, back when that  was his name? Probably...



Pretty sure it’s like “Shong-Lee” but with a “ZH” sound at the beginning.

Moreover, why are we still talking about this?


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Pretty sure it’s like “Shong-Lee” but with a “ZH” sound at the beginning.
> 
> Moreover, why are we still talking about this?


because zhongli deserves it


----------



## Holla (May 4, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Pretty sure it’s like “Shong-Lee” but with a “ZH” sound at the beginning.
> 
> Moreover, why are we still talking about this?



To add to the conversation  I remember back when I made my valentine's card here on TBT for you, you were currently named Zhongli. In it I had a quote by Midoriya the character so it would have been weird if your name was also Midoriya at that time as it would have sounded like I was sending you your own quote or something.


----------



## Midoriya (May 4, 2021)

Holla said:


> To add to the conversation  I remember back when I made my valentine's card here on TBT for you, you were currently named Zhongli. In it I had a quote by Midoriya the character so it would have been weird if your name was also Midoriya at that time as it would have sounded like I was sending you your own quote or something.



Ah, yes.  Saved from being quoted by myself back to myself because of a name change.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 4, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Ah, yes.  Saved from being quoted by myself back to myself because of a name change.


Wait, is it your birthday? Happy birthday!


----------



## Midoriya (May 4, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wait, is it your birthday? Happy birthday!



Tomorrow it is, but thanks.  :]


----------



## Holla (May 4, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Tomorrow it is, but thanks.  :]


----------



## tessa grace (May 4, 2021)

Good afternoon everyone! Hope you guys are doing well, so yeah, I'm bored in homeroom so everyone tell me about your day C:


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 4, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> Good afternoon everyone! Hope you guys are doing well, so yeah, I'm bored in homeroom so everyone tell me about your day C:


can't find any lunchables, what is life without them?


----------



## tessa grace (May 4, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> can't find any lunchables, what is life without them?


life is bleak without them
bleak and broken
lunchables supremacy hehe

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2021

also just changed my avatar to a picrew i did one time when i was bored, might change it back, we'll have to see what i decide later
tell me what you guys think


----------



## 0ni (May 4, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Tomorrow it is, but thanks.  :]


Me running to Midoriya's page tomorrow to deploy the birthday wishes




You better be ready_, 'cause I ain't gonna show any mercy._
watch my stupid ass totally forget to do this by tomorrow.


----------



## Antonio (May 4, 2021)

0ni said:


> Me running to Midoriya's page tomorrow to deploy the birthday wishes
> View attachment 372849
> 
> You better be ready_, 'cause I ain't gonna show any mercy._
> watch my stupid ass totally forget to do this by tomorrow.


I already wished them a happy birthday...THREE DAYS EARLY! EEEEEYOOOOOOOO


----------



## 0ni (May 4, 2021)

Antonio said:


> I already wished them a happy birthday...THREE DAYS EARLY! EEEEEYOOOOOOOO


Me running 4 days into the past so I can wish Midoriya a happy birthday a day before Antonio


----------



## Antonio (May 4, 2021)

0ni said:


> Me running 4 days into the past so I can wish Midoriya a happy birthday a day before Antonio
> View attachment 372861


can't see the image


----------



## 0ni (May 4, 2021)

Antonio said:


> can't see the image


Look again, I used my magic to make it appear (a.k.a - actually paying attention when I try to do any task)


----------



## King koopa (May 4, 2021)

Happy birthday  @Midoriya!
As for me, my birthday is alllllllllll the way in January 2022
I love being born so early in the month when all my friends are born in September or june


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 4, 2021)

0ni said:


> Me running 4 days into the past so I can wish Midoriya a happy birthday a day before Antonio
> View attachment 372863


Tsk tsk, you can never beat my ultimate technique of running _sideways _to travel to Midorya’s birth so I can wish him his very first happy birthday


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 4, 2021)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Tsk tsk, you can never beat my ultimate technique of running _sideways _to travel to Midorya’s birth so I can wish him his very first happy birthday


what're you, a crab?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 4, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what're you, a crab?


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what're you, a crab?


i could make a yttd joke but noone would get it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 4, 2021)

Meraki said:


> i could make a yttd joke but noone would get it


_do tell_


----------



## King koopa (May 4, 2021)

Meme for ya


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _do tell_


uncle crabstashe


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 4, 2021)

Meraki said:


> uncle crabstashe
> View attachment 372933


what the-


----------



## Antonio (May 4, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what the-


I swear hipster culture has gone way too far?


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what the-


yes


----------



## King koopa (May 4, 2021)

Meraki said:


> uncle crabstashe
> View attachment 372933


What have you created


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> What have you created


LMAO
he's an actual character from a game i didn't make him kagafajqj

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2021

he's not actually named uncle crabstashe one of the characters who's a little kid calls him that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 4, 2021)

makes me want some crab rangoons now...


----------



## King koopa (May 4, 2021)

same


----------



## Seastar (May 4, 2021)

I have no idea what's going on here.
How is everyone doing?


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2021)

Seastar said:


> I have no idea what's going on here.
> How is everyone doing?


uncle crabstashe


----------



## 0ni (May 4, 2021)

Seastar said:


> I have no idea what's going on here.
> How is everyone doing?


I noped out after seeing uncle crabstache. The sight of him was too much for my sensitive little eyes to bear.
Other than my spirit being broken by the crabstache, I'm doing pretty good. wbu?


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2021)

0ni said:


> I noped out after seeing uncle crabstache. The sight of him was too much for my sensitive little eyes to bear.
> Other than my spirit being broken by the crabstache, I'm doing pretty good. wbu?


THIS IS SO FUNNY OMG


----------



## 0ni (May 4, 2021)

Meraki said:


> THIS IS SO FUNNY OMG


ur not allowed to laugh, you caused this you crabstache posting heathen


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2021)

0ni said:


> ur not allowed to laugh, you caused this you crabstache posting heathen






hehe crabstache man go brrr


----------



## 0ni (May 4, 2021)

Meraki said:


> View attachment 372939
> hehe crabstache man go brrr


if this pixelated lil bimbo shows up in my nightmares tonight then i will go _absolutely mental_


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2021)

0ni said:


> if this pixelated lil bimbo shows up in my nightmares tonight then i will go _absolutely mental_






goodnight, sweet dreams


----------



## Seastar (May 4, 2021)

Meraki said:


> View attachment 372940
> goodnight, sweet dreams


No, stop. That's cursed. Very cursed.


----------



## 0ni (May 4, 2021)

Meraki said:


> View attachment 372940
> goodnight, sweet dreams


eyes were a mistake


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2021)

Seastar said:


> No, stop. That's cursed. Very cursed.





0ni said:


> eyes were a mistake


you guys have no taste smh, uncle crabstache is a very handsome man


----------



## Antonio (May 4, 2021)

I'm craving crab cakes


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2021)

Antonio said:


> I'm craving crab cakes


please do not turn his mustache into crab cakes


----------



## Seastar (May 4, 2021)

Ew, I don't eat crab...


----------



## 0ni (May 4, 2021)

Meraki said:


> you guys have no taste smh, uncle crabstache is a very handsome man


he is only handsome to crabs, and _I AIN'T NO CRAB, BUDDY_
peddle ur wares elsewhere, you crabstache apologist


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2021)

0ni said:


> he is only handsome to crabs, and _I AIN'T NO CRAB, BUDDY_
> peddle ur wares elsewhere, you crabstache apologist


but what if I turned you into a crab with magic


----------



## 0ni (May 4, 2021)

Meraki said:


> but what if I turned you into a crab with magic


at least let me say goodbye to my family before I become crab and marry into the crabstache dynasty


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2021)

0ni said:


> at least let me say goodbye to my family before I become crab and marry into the crabstache dynasty


fine fine, hurry it along, I have others to turn into crabs too you know


----------



## 0ni (May 4, 2021)

Meraki said:


> fine fine, hurry it along, I have others to turn into crabs too you know


get my little crab wedding dress ready, I'm going to the chapel


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2021)

0ni said:


> get my little crab wedding dress ready, I'm going to the chapel






it's time, your mans is waiting for you


----------



## 0ni (May 4, 2021)

Meraki said:


> View attachment 372943
> it's time, your mans is waiting for you


I already regret everything


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2021)

0ni said:


> I already regret everything


i already made your dress and everything, kiss the man


----------



## 0ni (May 4, 2021)

Meraki said:


> i already made your dress and everything, kiss the man


I can't get to his lips, his crabstache keeps trying to fight me


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2021)

0ni said:


> I can't get to his lips, his crabstache keeps trying to fight me


keep trying you can do it you're a strong little crab
(OKAHAGQHAJQJ IM DYING THIS IS SO FUNNY)


----------



## 0ni (May 4, 2021)

Meraki said:


> keep trying you can do it you're a strong little crab
> (OKAHAGQHAJQJ IM DYING THIS IS SO FUNNY)


are weddings always this difficult, or do people usually marry folks with facial hair that doesn't try to fight them in 'tache-to-hand combat at the altar?


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2021)

0ni said:


> are weddings always this difficult, or do people usually marry folks with facial hair that doesn't try to fight them in 'tache-to-hand combat at the altar?


judging based off what I've seen, yes people always have to fight the other's facial hair


----------



## 0ni (May 4, 2021)

Meraki said:


> judging based off what I've seen, yes people always have to fight the other's facial hair


they always skip over that part in the movies.

and I am GOING TO BED lmao - I could spend all night talking about my marriage to crabstache but it's almost 2am and I should know better by now.

g'night y'all


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2021)

0ni said:


> they always skip over that part in the movies.
> 
> and I am GOING TO BED lmao - I could spend all night talking about my marriage to crabstache but it's almost 2am and I should know better by now.
> 
> g'night y'all


goodnight, enjoy your first night with uncle crabstache


----------



## Antonio (May 4, 2021)

Meraki said:


> View attachment 372943
> it's time, your mans is waiting for you


why does his eyes  look like he walked in right when his wife was having an affair


----------



## King koopa (May 4, 2021)

Meraki said:


> View attachment 372940
> goodnight, sweet dreams


I just lost 50 braincells from this


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2021)

Antonio said:


> why does his eyes  look like he walked in right when his wife was having an affair


hes dead inside

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2021



Koopadude100 said:


> I just lost 50 braincells from this


that's the point


----------



## King koopa (May 4, 2021)

Let's have a BBQ anyone for crab?


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> View attachment 372956
> Let's have a BBQ anyone from crab?


please not in front of crabstache and oni crab


----------



## King koopa (May 4, 2021)

Meraki said:


> please not in front of crabstache and oni crab






You mean this? (I created a monster)


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> View attachment 372963
> You mean this? (I created a monster)


NOOOO DON'T EAT THEM


----------



## King koopa (May 4, 2021)

Meraki said:


> NOOOO DON'T EAT THEM


Half cat half crab. Of course not it would taste nasty


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Half cat half crab. Of course not it would taste nasty


good. they must live a happy marriage, that wedding was expensive


----------



## Antonio (May 4, 2021)

good night everybody


----------



## Kurb (May 5, 2021)

Origami said:


> reddit


I’m crying right now, why would you post such a controversial message


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 5, 2021)

Kurb said:


> I’m crying right now, why would you post such a controversial message


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 5, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 373002


Elaborate


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 5, 2021)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Elaborate


I believe you have figured it out by now


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 5, 2021)

You people make me want to delete discord


----------



## Antonio (May 5, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 373002


I thought those were chips


----------



## Ichiban (May 5, 2021)

Kurb said:


> I’m crying right now, why would you post such a controversial message


the only controversy ive seen is dancing games

also you dont check your dms often enough


----------



## 0ni (May 5, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> View attachment 372963
> You mean this? (I created a monster)





...

what in the crabby-shenanigans was going on when I was sleeping


----------



## Antonio (May 5, 2021)

Did somebody say crabs?


----------



## ecstasy (May 5, 2021)

Antonio said:


> Did somebody say crabs?
> 
> View attachment 373110


ohmy god


----------



## Antonio (May 5, 2021)

Meraki said:


> ohmy god


aren't they some lovely krab kakes?


----------



## ecstasy (May 5, 2021)

Antonio said:


> aren't they some lovely krab kakes?


hot /j


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 5, 2021)

Antonio said:


> Did somebody say crabs?
> 
> View attachment 373110


Lawd he throwin cake in my face like it’s my birthday


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 5, 2021)

Meraki said:


> hot /j


hot /srs


----------



## 0ni (May 5, 2021)

Antonio said:


> Did somebody say crabs?
> 
> View attachment 373110


this is a test to see if I will stay loyal to my husbando uncle crabstache, isn't it?


----------



## ecstasy (May 5, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hot /srs


oh my god

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2021



0ni said:


> this is a test to see if I will stay loyal to my husbando uncle crabstache, isn't it?


don't tell me you're gonna cheat on crabstache for crab cake???


----------



## 0ni (May 5, 2021)

Meraki said:


> oh my god
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 5, 2021
> 
> ...


----------



## ecstasy (May 5, 2021)

0ni said:


> View attachment 373131


wow you haven't even been married for a full day and you already wanna cheat, disgusting


----------



## 0ni (May 5, 2021)

Meraki said:


> wow you haven't even been married for a full day and you already wanna cheat, disgusting


these crabs ain't loyal


----------



## King koopa (May 5, 2021)

0ni said:


> View attachment 373086
> ...
> 
> what in the crabby-shenanigans was going on when I was sleeping


Everything lol


----------



## ecstasy (May 5, 2021)

0ni said:


> these crabs ain't loyal


all my work making that wedding, all going to waste


----------



## 0ni (May 5, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Everything lol


I plan to never sleep again. You ain't gettin away with this a second time


----------



## Antonio (May 5, 2021)

Meraki said:


> wow you haven't even been married for a full day and you already wanna cheat, disgusting


it's called an open marriage


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 5, 2021)

Meraki said:


> all my work making that wedding, all going to waste


I'll take the leftover cake


----------



## King koopa (May 5, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'll take the leftover cake


Would you like 12 tasty cake collectibles for free?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 5, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Would you like 12 tasty cake collectibles for free?


 perhaps


----------



## King koopa (May 5, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> perhaps


They were from February where I thought it was a good idea to ruin my lineup with them:











Then I discarded them because I wanted a new lineup then things happened and now I have a new lineup and a bunch of cakes.
Maybe I'll sell them but I forgot what they go for


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 5, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> They were from February where I thought it was a good idea to ruin my lineup with them:
> 
> View attachment 373155View attachment 373155View attachment 373155View attachment 373155View attachment 373155
> View attachment 373155View attachment 373155View attachment 373156View attachment 373157View attachment 373158
> ...


hm, they go for 10 bells in the shop so 10 seems like a fair price lol


----------



## King koopa (May 5, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hm, they go for 10 bells in the shop so 10 seems like a fair price lol


Ok, I could use the bells


----------



## deana (May 5, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> They were from February where I thought it was a good idea to ruin my lineup with them:
> 
> View attachment 373155View attachment 373155View attachment 373155View attachment 373155View attachment 373155
> View attachment 373155View attachment 373155View attachment 373156View attachment 373157View attachment 373158
> ...



I would buy one of these cakes if you do want to sell them , it would fit in with my current lineup 


How is everyone's day going?


----------



## Antonio (May 5, 2021)

deanapants said:


> How is everyone's day going?


Bloated and hungry


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 5, 2021)

deanapants said:


> How is everyone's day going?


Veeery sleepy and confused


----------



## Antonio (May 5, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Veeery sleepy and confused


I hope this makes you even more confuse


----------



## Clock (May 5, 2021)

.


----------



## deana (May 5, 2021)

Antonio said:


> Bloated and hungry


I'm hungry too. Waiting for pizza to arrive 



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Veeery sleepy and confused


My constant state of being


----------



## ecstasy (May 5, 2021)

deanapants said:


> How is everyone's day going?


i am currently being consumed in my hyperfixation
im not consuming it, it's consuming me


----------



## 0ni (May 5, 2021)

deanapants said:


> How is everyone's day going?


Pretty good. My cat bit my foot earlier but we cool now.

Wbu - how's the day been treatin ya?


----------



## Clock (May 5, 2021)

.


----------



## Ichiban (May 5, 2021)

deanapants said:


> How is everyone's day going?






yeah...


----------



## 0ni (May 5, 2021)

Origami said:


> View attachment 373207
> yeah...


----------



## Kurb (May 5, 2021)

forgot i had this on my phone


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 5, 2021)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 373210
> forgot i had this on my phone


kurb kurb check your dms kurb


----------



## Ichiban (May 5, 2021)

kurb we need to talk


----------



## deana (May 5, 2021)

0ni said:


> Pretty good. My cat bit my foot earlier but we cool now.
> 
> Wbu - how's the day been treatin ya?


My pizza arrived, I ate a lot, and now I am food coma 




Origami said:


> View attachment 373207
> yeah...


Is the survey super long?? I got my census thing in the mail the other day but I haven't started filling it out yet I should probably do that..


----------



## Ichiban (May 5, 2021)

deanapants said:


> Is the survey super long?? I got my census thing in the mail the other day but I haven't started filling it out yet I should probably do that..



its maybe 20 minutes tops, depends on how many people you have in your home


----------



## deana (May 5, 2021)

Origami said:


> its maybe 20 minutes tops, depends on how many people you have in your home



That sounds not too bad. Maybe I'll do it tomorrow but not right now because food coma lol


----------



## King koopa (May 5, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> kurb kurb check your dms kurb


Why is ryuji doing watch me whip in your signature.
I love it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 5, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Why is ryuji doing watch me whip in your signature.
> I love it


he's truly an icon


----------



## King koopa (May 5, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> he's truly an icon


Yep even if morgana called him useless for the 1000th time


----------



## Antonio (May 5, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> he's truly an icon


like me


----------



## Kurb (May 6, 2021)

Origami said:


> View attachment 373212
> kurb we need to talk


No


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (May 6, 2021)

not me going through the 5000 TBT Giveaway thread and almost crying-


----------



## Antonio (May 6, 2021)

good morning everyone


----------



## King koopa (May 6, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> not me going through the 5000 TBT Giveaway thread and almost crying-


That giveaway is special to me because it's how I met you and Kirbyz


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (May 6, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> That giveaway is special to me because it's how I met you and Kirbyz


aww c:
same for me, also i can’t believe i won a nonexistent prize like 3 times and i kept begging for tbt- wow my past self is ew
edit: also, kirbyz is taking a break from the forum


----------



## 0ni (May 6, 2021)

I am now reading through that thread out of curiosity @Koopadude100 - my favourite @SpaceTokki77 quote from the whole thing has to be: "a" or some other variation of that whenever they are close to a post milestone lmao. You getting the 700th post when there was no prize attached to, though... that hurts.

and good morning @Antonio - you good?


----------



## Antonio (May 6, 2021)

Ya I'm good, just awake and all that.


----------



## 0ni (May 6, 2021)

Antonio said:


> Ya I'm good, just awake and all that.


omg same, that's wild


----------



## Antonio (May 6, 2021)

0ni said:


> omg same, that's wild


does that make us twins


----------



## 0ni (May 6, 2021)

Antonio said:


> does that make us twins


Yes. And now we have to start a sibling podcast to compete with Bob and Monet's


----------



## Chris (May 6, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> not me going through the 5000 TBT Giveaway thread and almost crying-


Just reading that title gives me bad flashbacks.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (May 6, 2021)

0ni said:


> I am now reading through that thread out of curiosity @Koopadude100 - my favourite @SpaceTokki77 quote from the whole thing has to be: "a" or some other variation of that whenever they are close to a post milestone lmao. You getting the 700th post when there was no prize attached to, though... that hurts.
> 
> and good morning @Antonio - you good?


i also got 900 i think lolol


----------



## King koopa (May 6, 2021)

Ahh i remember those days well. The day I got rich but blew it on an amethyst and pave

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2021



SpaceTokki77 said:


> aww c:
> same for me, also i can’t believe i won a nonexistent prize like 3 times and i kept begging for tbt- wow my past self is ew
> edit: also, kirbyz is taking a break from the forum


NO KIRBYZ


----------



## Antonio (May 6, 2021)

How is everybody?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (May 6, 2021)

Antonio said:


> How is everybody?


i’m ok! hbu


----------



## Antonio (May 6, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> i’m ok! hbu


GOT ME SOME BIG ASS CHICKEN TENDERS FROM PIGGLY WIGGLY


----------



## King koopa (May 6, 2021)

I'm in class but fine


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 6, 2021)

what's y'all's favorite kind of beans

this is for research


----------



## King koopa (May 6, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what's y'all's favorite kind of beans
> 
> this is for research


This one


----------



## ecstasy (May 6, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what's y'all's favorite kind of beans
> 
> this is for research


jelly beans


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (May 6, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what's y'all's favorite kind of beans
> 
> this is for research


imma have to agree with Meraki and say jelly beans


----------



## tessa grace (May 6, 2021)

hi everyone


i'm going thrift shopping today and i'm so excited

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2021



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what's y'all's favorite kind of beans
> 
> this is for research


and my favorite is probably black beans


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (May 6, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> hi everyone
> 
> 
> i'm going thrift shopping today and i'm so excited


wish i could come  stuck with homework tho


----------



## Midoriya (May 6, 2021)

I’m torn between jelly beans and black beans... on one hand jelly beans sweet and nice, on other hand black beans I have grown before... WHAT DO I CHOOSE?!?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 6, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> I’m torn between jelly beans and black beans... on one hand jelly beans sweet and nice, on other hand black beans I have grown before... WHAT DO I CHOOSE?!?


----------



## Antonio (May 6, 2021)

I'm mad at y'all for not saying baked beans


----------



## 0ni (May 6, 2021)

"baked beans"

there, now that I've said that Antonio can't be mad at me. I beat the system. I played the game. I didn't get wrapped up in these bean-based mind games.


----------



## Seastar (May 6, 2021)

I'm going to say jelly beans because I don't like beans


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 6, 2021)

I know all of you aren't interested in cars, but someone slapped Dodo Airlines and Nook Inc on it. Pretty hilarious if you ask me.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 6, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> I know all of you aren't interested in cars, but someone slapped Dodo Airlines and Nook Inc on it. Pretty hilarious if you ask me.View attachment 373526


pullin up with the new whip


----------



## 0ni (May 6, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> I know all of you aren't interested in cars, but someone slapped Dodo Airlines and Nook Inc on it. Pretty hilarious if you ask me.View attachment 373526


do you think if i pulled into mcd's drive-thru in that thing they'd be impressed enough to give me all their mcnuggets?


----------



## Antonio (May 6, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> I know all of you aren't interested in cars, but someone slapped Dodo Airlines and Nook Inc on it. Pretty hilarious if you ask me.View attachment 373526


me trying to impress my tinder date so he would impress me later


----------



## King koopa (May 6, 2021)

0ni said:


> do you think if i pulled into mcd's drive-thru in that thing they'd be impressed enough to give me all their mcnuggets?


No, but if you drove this they would 



DABABY KART WII


----------



## 0ni (May 6, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> No, but if you drove this they would
> View attachment 373545
> DABABY KART WII


this is it. this is the one. everyone get in, we're going to mcdonalds right tf now


----------



## Antonio (May 6, 2021)

0ni said:


> this is it. this is the one. everyone get in, we're going to mcdonalds right tf now


could I get a 12 piece mc chicken meal


----------



## King koopa (May 6, 2021)

0ni said:


> this is it. this is the one. everyone get in, we're going to mcdonalds right tf now


YAYYY FREE FOOD
I want a mc frappe and 2 cheese burgers and a apple pie


----------



## Seastar (May 6, 2021)

This conversation is making me hungry...


----------



## Antonio (May 6, 2021)

Seastar said:


> This conversation is making me hungry...


you should probably eat something then


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 6, 2021)

I'm driving the car. What do y'all want?


----------



## ecstasy (May 6, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> I'm driving the car. What do y'all want?


fries


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 6, 2021)

Meraki said:


> fries


All right. I'll wait for the others. Also, I misread your custom title as "your local friendly *politician*".


----------



## King koopa (May 6, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> All right. I'll wait for the others. Also, I misread your custom title as "your local friendly *politician*".


You're a fan of the f1 key? All it does on my laptop is open up Microsoft help


----------



## ecstasy (May 6, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> All right. I'll wait for the others. Also, I misread your custom title as "your local friendly *politician*".


keiji shinogi for president


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 6, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> You're a fan of the f1 key? All it does on my laptop is open up Microsoft help


Nope, it's short for Formula 1 which is a motorsport. Long story short, it's all about racing against the best with really fast cars. Also, pressing the F1 key on my keyboard opens up Google support lol.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 6, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> I'm driving the car. What do y'all want?


shamrcok shake


----------



## Ichiban (May 6, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> You're a fan of the f1 key? All it does on my laptop is open up Microsoft help


alt f4 is a good combo, really useful



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> shamrcok shake


words cant describe how i feel seeing that signature


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 6, 2021)

Origami said:


> words cant describe how i feel seeing that signature


it's great, isn't it


----------



## Antonio (May 6, 2021)

Origami said:


> alt f4 is a good combo, really useful
> 
> 
> words cant describe how i feel seeing that signature


what about mine


----------



## Kurb (May 6, 2021)

hi everyone 
triple barrell kar98




bye now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 6, 2021)

Kurb said:


> hi everyone
> triple barrell kar98
> View attachment 373588
> bye now


why's your island called fourside


----------



## Seastar (May 6, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> why's your island called fourside


Isn't that a city from Earthbound?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 7, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Isn't that a city from Earthbound?


Ohhh, that makes sense


----------



## Midoriya (May 7, 2021)

Wasn’t there an image of Mr. Saturn associated with Kurb?


----------



## Clock (May 7, 2021)

I think so, he had that as an old avatar


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 7, 2021)

why is mr saturn naked


----------



## Clock (May 7, 2021)

I searched and no answers on why its naked


----------



## Seastar (May 7, 2021)

I think it kinda looks like a blobfish.


----------



## King koopa (May 7, 2021)

mr Saturn put some clothes on!



There we go


----------



## Kurb (May 7, 2021)

none of you have ever seen my face; i could be a mr saturn and none of you would know


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 7, 2021)

Kurb said:


> none of you have ever seen my face; i could be a mr saturn and none of you would know


then put some clothes on


----------



## tessa grace (May 7, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> I'm driving the car. What do y'all want?


my sanity back


----------



## Antonio (May 7, 2021)

Anyone know how to get rid of flem from the back of your throat?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 7, 2021)

Antonio said:


> Anyone know how to get rid of flem from the back of your throat?


gargle salt water?


----------



## Antonio (May 7, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> gargle salt water?


is that the only way? everytime I gargle I swallow alittle


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 7, 2021)

Antonio said:


> is that the only way? everytime I gargle I swallow alittle


I heard somewhere it could help. I guess drinking lots of regular water does too


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 8, 2021)

Is it just me or





is green team not doing too hot


----------



## Ichiban (May 9, 2021)

greens are getting smoked


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 9, 2021)

guys what happened with y'all


----------



## Seastar (May 9, 2021)

I stopped looking for a few hours and now green team has 1k+ points! Lol what happened?


----------



## Kurb (May 9, 2021)

GUYS


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 9, 2021)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 374084
> GUYS


Get the high ground, Kurb

	Post automatically merged: May 9, 2021




_wow_


----------



## Kurb (May 9, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Get the high ground, Kurb
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 9, 2021
> 
> ...


THERE IS NO HIGH GROUNS I LIVE 700 FEET FROM THE OCEAN


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 9, 2021)

Kurb said:


> THERE IS NO HIGH GROUNS I LIVE 700 FEET FROM THE OCEAN


roof


----------



## Ichiban (May 9, 2021)

Kurb said:


> THERE IS NO HIGH GROUNS I LIVE 700 FEET FROM THE OCEAN


lol


----------



## tessa grace (May 10, 2021)

any blue team members guys?
also i haven't signed up for like anything yet and i feel terrible argh

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2021

okay after scrolling thorugh a couple pages as far as usual active people on basement dwellers @Midoriya @Shellzilla
lets dominate okay


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 10, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> any blue team members guys?
> also i haven't signed up for like anything yet and i feel terrible argh


I'm team blue. I'm having a hard time sleeping right now because I keep thinking about the TBT world championship on how exciting it is so far. If you wanna sign up, try participating in friendly matches so you don't add extra stress when playing. Anyway, why are you not feeling good? Do you need something?


----------



## tessa grace (May 10, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> I'm team blue. I'm having a hard time sleeping right now because I keep thinking about the TBT world championship on how exciting it is so far. If you wanna sign up, try participating in friendly matches so you don't add extra stress when playing. Anyway, why are you not feeling good? Do you need something?


i need ibuprofen and my stupid assignment for school to finish itself tbh but my mental state is broken today

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2021

okay i need to stop merging posts but blue-ish lineup haha


----------



## Neb (May 10, 2021)

Fellow blue team member here!

I've held off submitting times for the competition since I don't know the schedule for my new job yet. Hopefully that'll be cleared up by tomorrow!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 10, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> i need ibuprofen and my stupid assignment for school to finish itself tbh but my mental state is broken today


That sucks to hear. Is there anything I could do to help?


----------



## tessa grace (May 10, 2021)

Neb said:


> Fellow blue team member here!
> 
> I've held off submitting times for the competition since I don't know the schedule for my new job yet. Hopefully that'll be cleared up by tomorrow!


i didn't even know you were on blue team! well, lets all work together to win, okay?

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2021



Shellzilla said:


> That sucks to hear. Is there anything I could do to help?


hopefully my headache and cramps will clear tomorrow, but thanks for your concern, it makes me feel awesome C:


----------



## Midoriya (May 10, 2021)

Hi, @thetessagrace !  I’m a part of the blue team.  Let’s do our best to win!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 10, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> hopefully my headache and cramps will clear tomorrow, but thanks for your concern, it makes me feel awesome C:


No problem!  It's important that we should help each other.

As for myself, I should get some sleep now lol.


----------



## tessa grace (May 10, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> No problem!  It's important that we should help each other.
> 
> As for myself, I should get some sleep now lol.


yes, go to bed! and tysm, have a lovely night.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 10, 2021)

why's there so much blue


----------



## deana (May 10, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> why's there so much blue



I'm here! Let's green it up

If blue team is doing some blue text thing then I'm doing green text


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 10, 2021)

deanapants said:


> I'm here! Let's green it up
> 
> If blue team is doing some blue text thing then I'm doing green text



Then I'm gonna do the brightest green text there is


----------



## deana (May 10, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Then I'm gonna do the brightest green text there is



I used to live in a lime green bedroom so your bright green makes me feel right at home lol
I'm going with a darker green now for the sake of everyones eyes but now is this too dark to tell that my green is obviously green


----------



## ecstasy (May 10, 2021)

I have no team so I'm grey


----------



## Holla (May 10, 2021)

Green team represent!


----------



## Seastar (May 10, 2021)

I feel so out of place over here.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 10, 2021)

Meraki said:


> I have no team so I'm grey


join the weird shade of brown club


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 10, 2021)

Hello folks, is this green easy on the eyes? It's a pretty nice one, I'd say.
Keeping this color up on every post would be such a hassle, though.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 10, 2021)

That's pretty understandable if you're on mobile. I continuously make mistakes when trying to type.


----------



## Holla (May 10, 2021)

Seastar said:


> I feel so out of place over here.


Don’t worry about it Seastar. I consider you to be an honorary green team member if you want. Though it’s not necessary of course haha.


----------



## tessa grace (May 10, 2021)

i signed up for a time slot in the obstacle course but i didn't get in sadly D: so i'm not scoring points anytime soon

good news is i had my blue spirit and i'll probably do a drawing or something in animal crossing to earn more points


----------



## Kurb (May 10, 2021)

too busy grinding in mw2019 to be doing the tbt championships, even if i won is a 400kb png really worth it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 10, 2021)

Kurb said:


> too busy grinding in mw2019 to be doing the tbt championships, even if i won is a 400kb png really worth it


yes


----------



## Ichiban (May 10, 2021)

I'm too broken for the championship so they patched me out prerelease


----------



## tessa grace (May 10, 2021)

i have all a's guys

be proud of me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 10, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> i have all a's guys
> 
> be proud of me


woooo


----------



## tessa grace (May 10, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> woooo


thank you for the support
thank you thank you you're too kind

no but fr i've earned all my a's this year and i'm really proud of myself and ready for school to be over


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (May 10, 2021)

red team unite


----------



## Kurb (May 10, 2021)

Origami said:


> I'm too broken for the championship so they patched me out prerelease


nah bro, you’re introduced in the season 7 battle pass

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2021



Holla said:


> Don’t worry about it Seastar. I consider you to be an honorary green team member if you want. Though it’s not necessary of course haha.


holla is new august 2020 seastar confirmed?


----------



## Midoriya (May 10, 2021)

Origami said:


> I'm too broken for the championship so they patched me out prerelease



LMAOOOOOO


----------



## Ichiban (May 10, 2021)

Kurb said:


> nah bro, you’re introduced in the season 7 battle pass






you'll know im coming when you log onto tbt and just see this


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 10, 2021)

Origami said:


> View attachment 374425
> you'll know im coming when you log onto tbt and just see this


what's with you and being super powerful/ominous

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2021

or whatever that thing is idk I don't play fortnite


----------



## Enxssi (May 10, 2021)

what's happening why is everyone colorful


----------



## Ichiban (May 10, 2021)

Enxssi said:


> what's happening why is everyone colorful


you want some roblox hats enx


----------



## Enxssi (May 10, 2021)

Origami said:


> you want some roblox hats enx


that doesn't answer my question but ok

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2021

also did I always have 98 bells


----------



## Ichiban (May 10, 2021)

Enxssi said:


> that doesn't answer my question but ok


people are colorful because tbt decided to have a gang war, its bloods vs crips but more complicated,

i have very valuable roblox hats you may be able to have if they give me my account back


----------



## Enxssi (May 10, 2021)

Origami said:


> people are colorful because tbt decided to have a gang war, its bloods vs crips but more complicated,
> 
> i have very valuable roblox hats you may be able to have if they give me my account back


a gang war huh

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2021

I hope to get my expensive roblox hats within 5-7 business days

considering roblox has a really bad appeal system that probably won't happen


----------



## Ichiban (May 10, 2021)

Enxssi said:


> I hope to get my expensive roblox hats within 5-7 business days
> 
> considering roblox has a really bad appeal system that probably won't happen



well i literally know my username and password its just they want you to verify with email and the email i used was my moms old one thats long gone, it was msn or something lmfao, i have no access to it anymore


----------



## Kurb (May 11, 2021)

In Gorod Krovi Nikolai remarks about his several wives. He killed almost all of them. He couldn’t even remember which gun he killed one of his wives with. He also remarks about having a brother, which was also killed in the Battle of Stalingrad. Which also happens to be where Gorod takes place. So somewhere is Gorod Krovi is Nikolai’s brother’s corpse. Funny, isn’t it?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 11, 2021)

Kurb said:


> In Gorod Krovi Nikolai remarks about his several wives. He killed almost all of them. He couldn’t even remember which gun he killed one of his wives with. He also remarks about having a brother, which was also killed in the Battle of Stalingrad. Which also happens to be where Gorod takes place. So somewhere is Gorod Krovi is Nikolai’s brother’s corpse. Funny, isn’t it?


is that the guy you kin


----------



## Kurb (May 11, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> is that the guy you kin


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 11, 2021)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 374600


alright get ready for more images in your dms


----------



## Kurb (May 11, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> alright get ready for more images in your dms


NO NO CAPM DOWN NO WAIT CALM DOWN


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 11, 2021)

Kurb said:


> NO NO CAPM DOWN NO WAIT CALM DOWN


you're a fan of astolfo, right


----------



## King koopa (May 11, 2021)

Enxssi said:


> what's happening why is everyone colorful


It's war


----------



## tessa grace (May 11, 2021)

good day to everyone

	Post automatically merged: May 11, 2021

FJLKDJFLKSHGLKSDJ I JUST REALIZED MY TEAM NAME IS BLUES CLUES AND I CANNOT THAT IS AMAZING


----------



## King koopa (May 11, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> good day to everyone
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 11, 2021
> 
> FJLKDJFLKSHGLKSDJ I JUST REALIZED MY TEAM NAME IS BLUES CLUES AND I CANNOT THAT IS AMAZING


Imagine if all the team names were after kid shows


----------



## Holla (May 11, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Imagine if all the team names were after kid shows



Hopefully someone would be able to come up with something other than Barney for purple if that was the case.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 11, 2021)

could we have Gumby as our character


----------



## Firesquids (May 11, 2021)

Nope, it's Franklin.


----------



## King koopa (May 11, 2021)

Holla said:


> Hopefully someone would be able to come up with something other than Barney for purple if that was the case.


Blue's clues for blue, dora for purple, sesame street for red (because of elmo)
And green for super why 
The tbt championship aka war


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 11, 2021)

Firesquids said:


> View attachment 374734
> Nope, it's Franklin.


even better


----------



## King koopa (May 11, 2021)

Or, waluigi




He even has the flower part right


----------



## Ichiban (May 11, 2021)

Firesquids said:


> View attachment 374734
> Nope, it's Franklin.


this is the only right answer, any others are wrong and invalid.

dont even try to argue its not up for debate


----------



## Kurb (May 12, 2021)

on da an-94 grind


----------



## Kurb (May 12, 2021)

guys


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 12, 2021)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 374936
> guys


remember what you said about that pie earlier


----------



## Ichiban (May 12, 2021)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 374936
> guys


you cant just take my gameplay and take credit for it kurb,

kurb is madly in love with that character


----------



## Enxssi (May 12, 2021)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 374936
> guys


*You wouldn’t steal a car*


----------



## Midoriya (May 12, 2021)

Yeah, if anything Kurb is the one who would be getting his car stolen.  It’s got to be tough to get around at 118 years old.


----------



## Enxssi (May 12, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Yeah, if anything Kurb is the one who would be getting his car stolen.  It’s got to be tough to get around at 118 years old.


but then again, who would steal a 118 year old car? probably doesn’t even work anymore


----------



## Midoriya (May 12, 2021)

Enxssi said:


> but then again, who would steal a 118 year old car? probably doesn’t even work anymore



True, it probably belongs in the junkyard or something.


----------



## Ichiban (May 12, 2021)

kurb if i cant trust you to credit the author of gameplay images, i may have to expel you from the group


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 12, 2021)

Enxssi said:


> but then again, who would steal a 118 year old car? probably doesn’t even work anymore


isn't that just a horse


----------



## Kurb (May 12, 2021)

Origami said:


> kurb if i cant trust you to credit the author of gameplay images, i may have to expel you from the group


but loremaster


----------



## Ichiban (May 12, 2021)

Kurb said:


> but loremaster


you got to get over azazel kurb the accident was years ago


----------



## King koopa (May 12, 2021)

Krub, how was life 100 years ago?


----------



## Kurb (May 15, 2021)

doom eternal is really cool i guess


----------



## Midoriya (May 15, 2021)

I didn’t know Doom Eternal came out 100 years ago.


----------



## King koopa (May 15, 2021)

WOAH, I'm glad I'm 16, not 116 because that must have been rough


----------



## Kurb (May 15, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> I didn’t know Doom Eternal came out 100 years ago.


nah i just simply went forward in time


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 20, 2021)

Thread, wake up.
What's your guys' favorite deserts or treats


----------



## Midoriya (May 20, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Thread, wake up.
> What's your guys' favorite deserts or treats



Definitely cotton candy flavored ice cream!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 20, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Thread, wake up.
> What's your guys' favorite deserts or treats


I love mocha cake! And throw in some Haagen Daz ice cream as well, more particularly the vanilla and almond flavour.


----------



## deana (May 20, 2021)

I would just like all of the deserts. ALL OF THEM. 

Lately I've been having a serious craving for Nanaimo bars and for anyone who doesn't know you are seriously missing out


----------



## King koopa (May 20, 2021)

deanapants said:


> I would just like all of the deserts. ALL OF THEM.
> 
> Lately I've been having a serious craving for Nanaimo bars and for anyone who doesn't know you are seriously missing out


Not if I do first 
In any case I like volcano cake


----------



## ecstasy (May 20, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Thread, wake up.
> What's your guys' favorite deserts or treats


red velvet cake, cheesecake or cinnamon rolls/buns


----------



## King koopa (May 20, 2021)

Topic breaker, this will be my new signature after this color War is over


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 20, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Topic breaker, this will be my new signature after this color War is over
> View attachment 376856


How about no? (Not you, Koopadude. It's Pave)


----------



## Antonio (May 21, 2021)

I hate how the watch thread notifications always lags behind


----------



## warrior_kitty (May 21, 2021)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> i
> 
> that's fair, it is a little ehhh in some departments


yeah the full game should be better i hope i just got it


----------



## King koopa (May 21, 2021)

Antonio said:


> I hate how the watch thread notifications always lags behind


This is why this thread is dead sometimes


----------



## tessa grace (May 23, 2021)

guys we're so dry-

how has everyone been this weekend? any plans for summer?


----------



## Midoriya (May 23, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> guys we're so dry-
> 
> how has everyone been this weekend? any plans for summer?



Weekend has been good.  No plans for summer besides working.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 24, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> guys we're so dry-
> 
> how has everyone been this weekend? any plans for summer?


hoping to just nap for a whole day straight during summer


----------



## Midoriya (May 24, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hoping to just nap for a whole day straight during summer



OMG NOOOOOOO, Frog has gone into a coma for the entire summer and won’t wake up!  Someone help please!  D:


----------



## tessa grace (May 24, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hoping to just nap for a whole day straight during summer


That sounds blissful.

	Post automatically merged: May 24, 2021

Also I was really bummed that I didn't make it into any of the time slots I had signed up for in the championships! (even though i signed up for like 3 and i was busy with finals these weeks-) The time schedule for me was already hectic, so I didn't expect to compete much. I still had a blast watching everyone have fun and such! Thank you so much to the mods for hosting this event C:


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 24, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> OMG NOOOOOOO, Frog has gone into a coma for the entire summer and won’t wake up!  Someone help please!  D:


Off to dreamland where the law doesn't apply


----------



## Antonio (May 25, 2021)

How did everyone do in school this year!?


----------



## King koopa (May 25, 2021)

Antonio said:


> How did everyone do in school this year!?


Ok I think my report card didn't come out yet so I don't know for sure


----------



## Antonio (May 25, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Ok I think my report card didn't come out yet so I don't know for sure


How do you think you did?


----------



## King koopa (May 25, 2021)

Antonio said:


> How do you think you did?


Good i mean the science test was really hard but other than that I think I'm fine


----------



## tessa grace (May 25, 2021)

Antonio said:


> How did everyone do in school this year!?


i managed a 4.0 both semesters, wasn't easy though


----------



## Antonio (May 25, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> i managed a 4.0 both semesters, wasn't easy though


I need to do that. I just got my GPA up to a 3.0.


----------



## tessa grace (May 25, 2021)

Antonio said:


> I need to do that. I just got my GPA up to a 3.0.


you're doing great


----------



## Antonio (May 25, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> you're doing great


Thank you, i got my GPA to go up by like .2 points by maintaining A's and B's.


----------



## Antonio (May 25, 2021)

__





						[SHOP] Antonio's Terrible Art Shop (1 tbt per art)
					

Antonio's Terrible Art Shop Are you tired of amazing artwork done by amazing people? Are you craving those days where you began at art and your art wasn't as good as it is now? Well welcome to my shop, where I purposely draw terrible art just for you! For exactly 1 TBT, you could go home with...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




I made a terrible art shop, check it out. <3


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 25, 2021)

Antonio said:


> How did everyone do in school this year!?


It's been years since I graduated from high school. And it's been over a year since I graduated from college. I did fine over there. My GPA was probably over 3.0 if I recall correctly.


----------



## Antonio (May 25, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> It's been years since I graduated from high school. And it's been over a year since I graduated from college. I did fine over there. My GPA was probably over 3.0 if I recall correctly.


You're a smartie smart smart's. <3


----------



## tessa grace (May 25, 2021)

I ordered at your art shop 


Antonio said:


> You're a smartie smart smart's. <3


----------



## Antonio (May 25, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> I ordered at your art shop


I finished it


----------



## Ichiban (May 25, 2021)

i never did keep track of gpa but my first semester of prog before i dropped out to switch over to cyber i had pretty good marks




idk what that works out to at all lol, they dont really tell you your gpa up here


----------



## tessa grace (May 25, 2021)

Antonio said:


> I finished it


that was amazing

i'm putting it in my sig for sure


----------



## Antonio (May 25, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> that was amazing
> 
> i'm putting it in my sig for sure


make sure to mention my shop so I can get rich

	Post automatically merged: May 25, 2021



Origami said:


> i never did keep track of gpa but my first semester of prog before i dropped out to switch over to cyber i had pretty good marks
> View attachment 377819
> idk what that works out to at all lol, they dont really tell you your gpa up here


Think of it multiplying your score, A's are x4, B's are x3 and so forth.


----------



## Ichiban (May 25, 2021)

Antonio said:


> Think of it multiplying your score, A's are x4, B's are x3 and so forth.



yeah math was never my strongest skill

all these ask threads make me think about making one lol


----------



## Antonio (May 25, 2021)

Origami said:


> yeah math was never my strongest skill
> 
> all these ask threads make me think about making one lol


make one and put all your answers on origami


----------



## tessa grace (May 26, 2021)

good morning everyone, i hope you're all doing well


----------



## Antonio (May 26, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> good morning everyone, i hope you're all doing well


I just woke up and just finished my coffee


----------



## ecstasy (May 29, 2021)

this thread is dead


----------



## King koopa (May 29, 2021)

Now it's not


----------



## ecstasy (May 29, 2021)

omh i regived it by saying it was dead


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 29, 2021)

Meraki said:


> omh i regived it by saying it was dead


*homestuck*


----------



## ecstasy (May 29, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *homestuck*


Homestuck


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 29, 2021)

Meraki said:


> Homestuck


can't believe you fell into the homestuck trap smh


----------



## King koopa (May 29, 2021)

Guess i'm too old to understand what you two are talking about


----------



## ecstasy (May 29, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Guess i'm too old to understand what you two are talking about


Homestuck was made a long time ago so im kinda surprised you don't know about it but basically it's an online story thing made in mspaint and it ended up getting really infamous


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> can't believe you fell into the homestuck trap smh


i couldn't take the curiousity any longer


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 30, 2021)

Meraki said:


> Homestuck was made a long time ago so im kinda surprised you don't know about it but basically it's an online story thing made in mspaint and it ended up getting really infamous
> 
> i couldn't take the curiousity any longer


you aren't gonna dye your skin with sharpie and alcohol, are you


----------



## ecstasy (May 30, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you aren't gonna dye your skin with sharpie and alcohol, are you


that's a good idea


----------



## King koopa (May 30, 2021)

Meraki said:


> that's a good idea


Good luck with that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 30, 2021)

Meraki said:


> that's a good idea


nO bad abri


----------



## ecstasy (May 30, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> nO bad abri


abri becomes an irl troll not clickbait


----------



## King koopa (May 30, 2021)

So I looked up abri and it said it means shelter in French


----------



## Ichiban (May 30, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Guess i'm too old to understand what you two are talking about


that's my line


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 30, 2021)

Meraki said:


> abri becomes an irl troll not clickbait


abri does a little trolling


----------



## ecstasy (May 30, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> So I looked up abri and it said it means shelter in French


i am a shelter


----------



## Kurb (Jun 4, 2021)

bumping this thread with info that you can download wikipedia. not the app, every single page as a html file.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2021)

Kurb said:


> bumping this thread with info that you can download wikipedia. not the app, every single page as a html file.


whoa neat


----------



## King koopa (Jun 7, 2021)

I wonder what would happen if no one bumped this thread for a year


----------



## Chris (Jun 7, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> I wonder what would happen if no one bumped this thread for a year



Absolutely nothing.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 7, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> I wonder what would happen if no one bumped this thread for a year


mods would be like "phew, we don't have to take care of that chaos of a thread anymore"


----------



## King koopa (Jun 7, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> mods would be like "phew, we don't have to take care of that chaos of a thread anymore"


They've probably seen worse so this thread is probably like the tip of an iceberg for them


----------



## Chris (Jun 7, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> They've probably seen worse so this thread is probably like the tip of an iceberg for them


This thread wouldn't even make the top ten.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 7, 2021)

My friend is an idiot


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 7, 2021)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 379539
> My friend is an idiot


so are you not a homo sapian


----------



## King koopa (Jun 7, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> so are you not a homo sapian


What is that?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> What is that?


The scientific word for human, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 7, 2021)

homosapien gang rise up


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2021)

Kurb said:


> homosapien gang rise up


imagine being a homosapien, couldn’t be me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 8, 2021)

Enxssi said:


> imagine being a homosapien, couldn’t be me


you're either a homosapien or a heterosapien


----------



## Kurb (Jun 8, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> you're either a homosapien or a heterosapien


i am a souls of the torturedsapien


----------



## King koopa (Jun 8, 2021)

I don't speak complicated English 
TRANSLATER!


----------



## Chris (Jun 8, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> I don't speak complicated English
> TRANSLATER!


_Homo sapiens_ is the scientific name for human beings. In the field of taxonomy, every biological organism belongs to a scientific classification based on shared characteristics. The image below shows (the simplest version of) the taxonomic ranks.



​Domain is the broadest, with every biological organism on earth fitting into one of three domains: archaea, bacteria, or eukaryota. Humans fall under eukaryota because we have eukaryotic cells: this means that our cells have a membrane-encased nucleus. The nucleus is the part of the cell that contains all of our genetic information. (Almost) every organism that falls under the eukaroyta domain would then be divided again into one of three kingdoms: animalia, fungi, and plantae. Humans have animal cells - we know this because we don't have chloroplasts (present in plant cells) or chitin (present in fungi cells). It is actually a bit more complicated than that, but let's not get into that.

I won't explain each of these (and especially not the nuances once we diverge into suborders and subfamilies) but the scientific classification for humans looks like this:

*Table 1: Taxonomic Rank of Humans.*

ClassificationHumanDomainEukaryotaKingdomAnimaliaPhylumChordataClassMammaliaOrderPrimatesFamilyHominidaeGenus_Homo_Species_H. sapiens_

To use another example, you know how we often refers to cats as felines? This is because the scientific species name for the domestic house cat is _Faelis catus_, that belongs to the Felinae sub-family of the Felidae family. Other animals that we refer to as big cats, such as lions (_Panthera leo_) and tigers (_Panthera tigris_), fall under similar classifications to house cats. These two animals share a genus (_Panthera_), however they also belong to the Felidae family just like cats! If you are then to compare this to Table 1 above you'll also see that cats, lions, and tigers belong to the same class (mammalia) as humans too.

*Table 2: Taxonomic Rank of Cats, Lions, and Tigers. *

ClassificationCatLionTigerDomainEukaryoteEukaryoteEukaryoteKingdomAnimaliaAnimaliaAnimaliaPhylumChordataChordataChordataClassMammaliaMammaliaMammaliaOrderCarnivoraCarnivoraCarnivoraFamily*Felidae**Felidae**Felidae*Genus_Faelis__Panthera__Panthera_Species_F. catus__P. leo__P. tigris_

*TL;DR:* In taxonomy, every biological organism on earth is given a classification based on their shared characteristics and their scientific names are derived from this. _Homo sapiens_ is the species name for human beings.

...yes, I am procrastinating from work. I'm supposed to be reading through testing data for _A. castellanii _right now. That is a parasite belonging to the _Acanthamoeba_ genus.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 8, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> _Homo sapiens_ is the scientific name for human beings. In the field of taxonomy, every biological organism belongs to a scientific classification based on shared characteristics. The image below shows (the simplest version of) the taxonomic ranks.
> 
> View attachment 379603​Domain is the broadest, with every biological organism on earth fitting into one of three domains: archaea, bacteria, or eukaryota. Humans fall under eukaryota because we have eukaryotic cells: this means that our cells have a membrane-encased nucleus. The nucleus is the part of the cell that contains all of our genetic information. (Almost) every organism that falls under the eukaroyta domain would then be divided again into one of three kingdoms: animalia, fungi, and plantae. Humans have animal cells - we know this because we don't have chloroplasts (present in plant cells) or chitin (present in fungi cells). It is actually a bit more complicated than that, but let's not get into that.
> 
> ...


save it for the umbrella corporation you work for


----------



## King koopa (Jun 8, 2021)

Is this cursed i posted it on my giveaway as a joke but now I'm actually curious


----------



## tessa grace (Jun 16, 2021)

guys!! we are so dry, where's the action? as for me, i got out of school and right after spent just over a week in florida with my family. (we're boarding home soon, our flight is at 4) it was a needed break from not only tbt but just everything in my life and im ready to be active again, anyways everyone have a lovely afternoon 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 16, 2021

also all mods where are the pride collectibles


----------



## King koopa (Jun 16, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> guys!! we are so dry, where's the action? as for me, i got out of school and right after spent just over a week in florida with my family. (we're boarding home soon, our flight is at 4) it was a needed break from not only tbt but just everything in my life and im ready to be active again, anyways everyone have a lovely afternoon
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 16, 2021
> 
> also all mods where are the pride collectibles


There is no action because 



It's the basement


----------



## tessa grace (Jun 16, 2021)

are you ok


Koopadude100 said:


> There is no action because
> View attachment 380891
> It's the basement


----------



## King koopa (Jun 16, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> are you ok


Yes but not much is going on in my life so i don't talk here as much anymore and I'm assuming the same for everyone else because the thread is almost never bumped
1 more day of school left yay! And we get to do whatever we want


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 16, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> They've probably seen worse so this thread is probably like the tip of an iceberg for them


this thread used to be way more active and have a lot of spam so it's definitely not as bad for the mods as it used to be but it's also not as fun either


----------



## King koopa (Jun 16, 2021)

Meraki said:


> this thread used to be way more active and have a lot of spam so it's definitely not as bad for the mods as it used to be but it's also not as fun either


Well what can we do? It's not like we can make a spam chat


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 16, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Well what can we do? It's not like we can make a spam chat


idk i have a group chat with some of my friends which is what I mostly come on here for lol


----------



## King koopa (Jun 16, 2021)

Meraki said:


> idk i have a group chat with some of my friends which is what I mostly come on here for lol


Or better yet we can pm each other and that could be a group chat? Who wants to be in it?


----------



## Chris (Jun 16, 2021)

Meraki said:


> this thread used to be way more active and have a lot of spam so it's definitely not as bad for the mods as it used to be but it's also not as fun either


My life is significantly easier, thank you.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 16, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> My life is significantly easier, thank you.


Hopefully it wasn't as bad as that giveaway from February, if I were you I would have had a mental breakdown trying to deal with that thread


----------



## Chris (Jun 16, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Hopefully it wasn't as bad as that giveaway from February, if I were you I would have had a mental breakdown trying to deal with that thread


I think I just skimmed the last couple of pages then closed it.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 16, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Or better yet we can pm each other and that could be a group chat? Who wants to be in it?


me


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Or better yet we can pm each other and that could be a group chat? Who wants to be in it?


I think I do.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 17, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Or better yet we can pm each other and that could be a group chat? Who wants to be in it?


never forget the cadycat incident, spawned pm chats. those things don’t last more than a week, trust the veteran with ptsd from this thread being shut down *cough cough _vrisnem* _multiple times a month


----------



## tessa grace (Jun 17, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Or better yet we can pm each other and that could be a group chat? Who wants to be in it?


i would like to aswell


----------



## King koopa (Jun 17, 2021)

Ok we have @thetessagrace, @Meraki, and @Seastar, I'll pm you guys in a second and anyone else is still welcome to join


----------



## Chris (Jun 17, 2021)

Kurb said:


> never forget the cadycat incident, spawned pm chats. those things don’t last more than a week, trust the veteran with ptsd from this thread being shut down *cough cough _vrisnem* _multiple times a month


If I hadn't closed it someone else would have. It's nothing personal!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 17, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Ok we have @thetessagrace, @Meraki, and @Seastar, I'll pm you guys in a second and anyone else is still welcome to join


"55 minutes ago" sjagajak


----------



## Kurb (Jun 17, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Ok we have @thetessagrace, @Meraki, and @Seastar, I'll pm you guys in a second and anyone else is still welcome to join


i exist you know


----------



## King koopa (Jun 17, 2021)

Kurb said:


> i exist you know


You didn't say you wanted to join


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 17, 2021)

Kurb said:


> i exist you know


oh


----------



## King koopa (Jun 17, 2021)

Meraki said:


> oh


It's fine kurb seems nice but we need @thetessagrace and @Seastar 's permission first


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 17, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> It's fine kurb seems nice but we need @thetessagrace and @Seastar 's permission first


uhhhh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 17, 2021)

Kurb said:


> i exist you know


real sad innit


----------



## Kurb (Jun 17, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> real sad innit


Give me your liver right now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 17, 2021)

Kurb said:


> Give me your liver right now


I take it back I take it back


----------



## King koopa (Jun 17, 2021)

Kurb said:


> Give me your liver right now


There just a kid chill bro


----------



## Kurb (Jun 18, 2021)

i am entirely convinced arowana mall is the worst map in splatoon 2


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 18, 2021)

Kurb said:


> i am entirely convinced arowana mall is the worst map in splatoon 2


1v1 in arowana mall scrub


----------



## King koopa (Jun 18, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> 1v1 in arowana mall scrub


Ready? GO!


----------



## Kurb (Jun 18, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> 1v1 in arowana mall scrub


No


----------



## King koopa (Jun 18, 2021)

Kurb said:


> No View attachment 381087


Dang mario got bars


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 19, 2021)

Kurb said:


> No View attachment 381087


yo he's kinda hot


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2021)

Am I imagining things or is Kurb’s avatar a different cat picture every now and then?


----------



## Kurb (Jun 20, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Am I imagining things or is Kurb’s avatar a different cat picture every now and then?


 its pictures of me irl, smh


----------



## Kurb (Jun 22, 2021)

Sploosh o matic real


----------



## King koopa (Jun 22, 2021)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 381556
> Sploosh o matic real


What's it like being the world's oldest cat


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 22, 2021)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 381556
> Sploosh o matic real


marlton


----------



## Kurb (Jun 22, 2021)

Meraki said:


> marlton


marlton


----------



## Chris (Jun 22, 2021)

Hi all!

We originally let this thread run alongside the primary General Discussion thread due to there being some discomfort among members based on age differences. A year on it seems that discomfort has eased, there has been more overlap in posters active in both threads, and generally both are much quieter than they used to be. For these reasons we think it's better that we merge the threads rather than having two run that serve an identical function. General Discussion has existed longer, so we have decided to close this one. Please feel free to join the regular General Discussion thread for general chatter.


----------

